# Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)



## mainewoods

Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


----------



## cat-face timber

Subbed


----------



## Cheesecutter

Old shipping pallets are ready to burn and most businesses give them away. I started out knocking on doors and asking about dead or down trees. I removed the wood as quickly and safely as possibly, and always treated the land better than I would my own. I pile all the brush, fill any ruts, and even rake the sawdust piles. Word of mouth has spread to the point that people stop by or call me to see if I'll clean up a tree for them. So far this year I've been asked to clean up a cedar and pine, 10 acres of hard maple tops, 300 4-20i" trees to thin a woods, 175 walnut tops,, a silver maple, 11 standing dead red elm, and just today another 32 oak & walnut tops plus any tree damaged by the loggers. I will need to put a couple of these jobs on hold until next fall, but most landowners understand.


----------



## CTYank

Contact local arborists and offer to show them where they can drop wood that they would otherwise have to pay to dispose of at local dump. Saves them ton-miles & fees.
Sniff about for accessible unused rights-of-way, with blowdowns. Some of that wood (i.e. black locust) will remain firm almost forever. Always clean up after yourself.
Post notices on bulletin boards for storm cleanup & such. Win-win if you charge for work & haul away the wood.


----------



## MNGuns

I have had success with a want ad in the local paper. You will turn down a dozen or more jobs that should go to a real tree service before you get the one old timer that just wants some stuff cleared out of his back woods or fence line. Got to have a line in the water before you'll get any bites.


----------



## unclemoustache

The answer is always 'no' when you don't ask, so get out there and ask and you might get a 'yes' now and again.


----------



## stihly dan

absolutely ^^^^^ keep your eyes open all the time, ball up and ask. Also interject in any conversation that you burn and can cut/get the wood. The more people that know the odds go up. Let coworkers know as well.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im been getting hardwood pallets and burning them the local mower/stihl/ dealership has tons of them and they are free


----------



## 3000 FPS

I met a guy that was the head of the grounds and maintenance of the local golf course. They get all kinds of tree trimming or dead trees and storm fallen trees. I asked if I could get the wood from some of these. I did a good clean job and hauling away of what he had. Now he calls me when ever he has wood to get rid of. I think I got about 3 cords last year.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

A lot of my scrounging is through word of mouth. I rarely answer craigslist adds for free wood mostly because by the time I get there, it's already been picked over and the only thing left is the rotted out punky stuff. This happened to me a few times, and the person who put in the ad looks at me like I'm crazy for not wanting it, but left the ad up because he wants all of it gone. Like stihly dan said it's mostly just keeping your eyes open and looking around. Get to know some wood burners too. I know a few that do and they let me know where there's a good scrounging opportunity to be had. Just be sure you get landowners permission if it's private property.


----------



## blades

3000 FPS said:


> I met a guy that was the head of the grounds and maintenance of the local golf course. They get all kinds of tree trimming or dead trees and storm fallen trees. I asked if I could get the wood from some of these. I did a good clean job and hauling away of what he had. Now he calls me when ever he has wood to get rid of. I think I got about 3 chords last year.



Not bust chops but it is "cord" not chord


----------



## Oliver1655

Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


----------



## farmer steve

blades said:


> Not bust chops but it is "cord" not chord


 finally.


----------



## NSMaple1

Oliver1655 said:


> Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


 
That's hardly universal - depends on the jurisdiction so check state legislation or property records if uncertain. Here, the government owns a 66' wide strip of land centered on the centre of the travelled public roadway. In a town or city, the town or city owns it and it can be of varying width.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

Set up RSS feeds on your tablet or smart phone for Craigslist ads using a keyword like "free firewood". I agree Craiglist is not the best source, but I have gotten lucky there a few times. With RSS feeds the right app (do some research) should give notification within minutes of a post going up. Someone already mentioned arborists. If they are doing work within a few miles of your house, ask them for the wood, or ask the homeowner if you can have it if they don't want it. I am on a list with the company our township uses to trim the trees along the road. When my turn comes up he shows up at my door with a load of branches and logs cut to 5' lengths and will dump them wherever I choose.


----------



## olyman

as ive lived here all my life,,i get people calling all the time,,if I want free trees..and as you can imagine,,ive refused more than a few.. I/e, hard to take down,,in restricted area,,for free,when a arborist wanted big money,,nope!!! I can now pic and chose. and the price of firewood in this area,,is only 45 for a full pickup load of oak or ash, CURED!!! sooooooo, I sell NONE!!


----------



## 3000 FPS

blades said:


> Not bust chops but it is "cord" not chord



Sorry I was playing my guitar yesterday, I must have confused it. That would be a A D E. Ha.


----------



## redfin

You can also check with your local parks, water sheds or game commision to see if they are handing out any cuttig permits.


----------



## mainewoods

Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We always get scroungers on job sites looking to cut wood until they're run off the site. Some are as bad as panhandlers and refuse to leave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philoshop

Get to know some guys with *big* OWB's for farms and such. I get a lot of 3-4" stuff from them that they don't want to bother with.
Perfect size for my stove and easy pickins in their 'yards' that are already torn up.
"Mind if I take some of that brushpile you're about to burn?" Not many say no once they see you're a standup guy.


----------



## mainewoods

Don't blame you, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Timing, courtesy and common sense is a must when your " wood begging".


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its not even the asking part, they just don't seem to understand they can't be on the job site let alone being there running a chain saw on it. We give plenty of wood away to the ones that understand hell if its right in the neighborhood we even go dump it in their yard or driveway for them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

mainewoods said:


> Don't blame you, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Timing, courtesy and common sense is a must when your " wood begging".



My point exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves

mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.


Great thread my Friend!!
I've been scrounging firewood for 40 years! Some years are better than others! But still got some tips and a kick in the arse to knock on doors! Have a few spots left I can still cut on but the best are private lands and public parks and monuments where you get the permission! Lost a really good one when the Forefather's Moniment area was turned over to the State. Still trying to find out who to talk with. 
But Scrounging for wood is an Art that takes practice! But key is " seek and yea shall find!" One of my ongoing enterprises! 
Great Thread MW!!


----------



## mainewoods

Scrounging wood is certainly an art, and a lot of hard work. I give credit to anyone who is willing to work as hard for their firewood as a typical scrounger does.


----------



## mainewoods

I shudder to think of all the wood up here that is bulldozed into piles and left to rot by the paper companies. It is scrounger heaven!


----------



## stihly dan

Also be personable, and don't look like an ax murderer.


----------



## Mike-M

I live in the suburbs, there is no logging here, there is no such thing as land clearing here, we dont really even have any woods that arent parkland or owned by rich people. So firewood here is hard to find in large quantities, but there are lots of places to get a little here and there. I do a ton of craigslist scrounging, especially in the spring and summer when people are doing yard work. In the warm seasons, there is so much on craigslist that I can pick and choose which ones I go to. I usually just hit the ones that are on my way home from work. 

Lately I got an even better method though. The dept of public works in my town does a ton of removals, all of which are right out at the street. They chip the branches, then leave the tree there for a day, when they can come back with their log truck. Most of the time when they come back, the logs are already gone, except for the big pieces. Most of the scroungers around here are meixcans in 1987 toyotas. They show up with a 16" saw, fill their trunks and go, almost nothing over 20" is ever touched. When its close, I wrap a chain around the trunk and drag it home with my truck, right on the street. I spoke to two of the guys on the town tree crew and gave them my number for any big stuff in my neighborhood. Ive only gotten a couple calls from them so far, but both were great hauls.


----------



## mainewoods

Where there is a will, there is a way. Nice going!


----------



## Cheesecutter

Almost every town and small city has a place the public works guys dump tree removals, storm damage, or town folks can take yard waste. Most small towns around here use use old gravel quarries and the wood is free for the asking. It never hurts to ask around.


----------



## zogger

Mike-M said:


> I live in the suburbs, there is no logging here, there is no such thing as land clearing here, we dont really even have any woods that arent parkland or owned by rich people. So firewood here is hard to find in large quantities, but there are lots of places to get a little here and there. I do a ton of craigslist scrounging, especially in the spring and summer when people are doing yard work. In the warm seasons, there is so much on craigslist that I can pick and choose which ones I go to. I usually just hit the ones that are on my way home from work.
> 
> Lately I got an even better method though. The dept of public works in my town does a ton of removals, all of which are right out at the street. They chip the branches, then leave the tree there for a day, when they can come back with their log truck. Most of the time when they come back, the logs are already gone, except for the big pieces. Most of the scroungers around here are meixcans in 1987 toyotas. They show up with a 16" saw, fill their trunks and go, almost nothing over 20" is ever touched. When its close, I wrap a chain around the trunk and drag it home with my truck, right on the street. I spoke to two of the guys on the town tree crew and gave them my number for any big stuff in my neighborhood. Ive only gotten a couple calls from them so far, but both were great hauls.



Truck crane and a big saw sounds like what you need for those curbside scores..

Dragging the log home on the street is funny as heck! 

Hope the bulls don't write ya a ticket though, but maybe..there ain't no law to cite! 

~ three days in a row local heat is trying to figger this out~

Day 1 "road skidding without a...hmm..no tree license needed, no tree tag or insurance required...hmmm..drat citizen, you are free to go" !

Day 2 "Improper equipment"! hmm..chains are legal, get outta here..

Day 3 "No lights on 'wooden' trailer, gotcha now"!


----------



## mainewoods

Plum Creek timber co. allows firewood salvage, on their land, in many states. I believe it is $10 a cord with a 5-10 cord limit per year. Prices and limits may differ in some states. I think a saw and a pick up truck is all that is required to get a permit. Certainly worth researching if you are a scrounger.


----------



## autoimage

craigslist is different in certain areas but here in the suburbs it works great as was said. in the summer you can pick and choose cause the landscapers are busy and not scrounging. one thing I do is hand the homeowner a card and be courteious so they call you next time they have tree work done. like was said before is just talk wood, knock on doors. one thing that never worked for me was having tree companies drop in my yard, it was way to much work for the crap theywould drop there. heres an example of craigsist just last week


----------



## mainewoods

Many sawmills around here sell bundled slab wood - very cheap. Smaller mills are glad to get rid of it. Good source of cheap wood.


----------



## muddstopper

I usually just drive the roads in housing developments, someone always has a dead tree standing in their yard. Grading contractors are another good source for wood. Often they will be pusihng in a new road or driveway and need a tree or two removed. Sometimes they already have them pushed over and just want them gone. Got a house site to clear, not enought wood for a timber buyer, but enough for a season or two of burning at my house. Play your cards right, and they will often either load it for you in log lenghts, and I have just used their trackhoes to load with myself.


----------



## hammerhead 5410

NSMaple1 said:


> That's hardly universal - depends on the jurisdiction so check state legislation or property records if uncertain. Here, the government owns a 66' wide strip of land centered on the centre of the travelled public roadway. In a town or city, the town or city owns it and it can be of varying width.



Same here...33' each way of centerline.


----------



## Cheesecutter

mainewoods said:


> Many sawmills around here sell bundled slab wood - very cheap. Smaller mills are glad to get rid of it. Good source of cheap wood.



I had a chance to buy slab wood for $40 a cord or roughly a 6x12x2 feet deep trailer load. it was cut to 36" or less lengths. It was a mix of mostly walnut, red oak, and cherry. I wasn't sure how it would burn being mostly bark though, so I passed. It would stack nice, neat, and tight, but I figured then it wouldn't dry. I wish I would have tried a load to see.


----------



## MountainHigh

stihly dan said:


> Also be personable, and don't look like an ax murderer.



 good one!

Like others have said, I contact loggers and arborists/tree crews, follow hydro crews and watch for dead stands that need clearing. It helps to be semi-retired because *early bird gets the worm*.

.


----------



## H-Ranch

autoimage said:


> craigslist is different in certain areas but here in the suburbs it works great as was said. in the summer you can pick and choose cause the landscapers are busy and not scrounging.


If you're willing to be the "ant" you'll find that there's a lot of "grasshoppers" during the summer - not near as much competition as when the first frost hits in the fall. More than once I've had good scores when it's 100F in July and everyone is out vacationing, boating, golfing, or doing whatever it is that they do.


----------



## mainewoods

Cheesecutter said:


> I had a chance to buy slab wood for $40 a cord or roughly a 6x12x2 feet deep trailer load. it was cut to 36" or less lengths. It was a mix of mostly walnut, red oak, and cherry. I wasn't sure how it would burn being mostly bark though, so I passed. It would stack nice, neat, and tight, but I figured then it wouldn't dry. I wish I would have tried a load to see.
> 
> Hardwood slabs for $40 a cord - I'd be looking the guy up again.


----------



## Cheesecutter

I was there in September(?)to buy floor planks for my trailer. He said the best time to scrounge was once it warms up and his "regular" scroungers quit burning. (another scrounging tip) In the spring and summer months he has to burn it to make room.


----------



## uglydukwling

It seems to be a little-known secret that scrap lumber will burn. It seems everybody wants decorative wood. Scrap lumber is so hard to get rid of that demolition contractors will not only give it away, they'll deliver it. If you're closer than the dump, it's cheaper to haul it to you, and no tipping fee.

I've also gotten truckloads of big (3'-4' )rounds from a contractor who was doing park work. They were too big for anybody else to bother splitting and he wasn't in the firewood business anyway. 

Another delivery was several tractor-trailer loads from a power line clearing project (Wind farms are a big deal around here) The contractor was from over a hundred miles away, so only the best of it was worth hauling home, and he couldn't legally move ash out of the county. He had to dispose of it locally.

The catch to all of these deals is that you have to take the bad to get the good. To get the lumber, I had to take the naily, splintered boards. (But on the plus side, there's usually some usable lumber in the mix) To get the big tree trunks, I had to take the punky wood (after all, that's why these trees were being cut). To get the power line clearings, I had to take the brush. Fortunately, I have plenty of space to let the unusable stuff just sit and decompose (I did chip a lot of the brush), but if you're in the suburbs, this might not work for you. Still, the point is you have to be willing to take what nobody else wants. It's a lot harder if you want to cherry-pick. When somebody calls and offers to deliver something for free, I never refuse. If you say "no" too often, they might not call when they have something good.


----------



## zogger

Cheesecutter said:


> I had a chance to buy slab wood for $40 a cord or roughly a 6x12x2 feet deep trailer load. it was cut to 36" or less lengths. It was a mix of mostly walnut, red oak, and cherry. I wasn't sure how it would burn being mostly bark though, so I passed. It would stack nice, neat, and tight, but I figured then it wouldn't dry. I wish I would have tried a load to see.



Slabwood stacks great, just criss cross it. Gets plenty of air then and drys swell. You can always stack it up inside a tire and split it some too if you want smaller pieces.

40$ for a load that size is cheap and easy BTUs. Bet you could flip it for three times that in the fall and winter.


----------



## Old Goat

Check to see if your town or city has a green dump, vegetation only dump. I get most of mine from our local town dump and have a nice variety of different hardwoods. If I check often I can just back up to it, cut it up, and load. A lot of it will get buried in other green waste and burned in the late fall or winter. Just last week I hauled home three cords.


----------



## hardpan

I didn't notice it mentioned here but it may be helpful to have a "release of liability" form with you stating you will not hold the landowner responsible if you injure yourself. I'm not saying it would be a bullet proof contract in court but it might make a big difference in some cases, at least showing good intent. I have seen a couple good ones here on AS.


----------



## mainewoods

I would think that if you were invited to scrounge wood on someones property, their homeowners policy would cover you. Anything could happen working with wood, to begin with, so you are taking a real chance scrounging anyway. Never really thought about it, as I have a wood lot.


----------



## cheeves

Slabs are great firewood! Burned them in Ohio. Had a sawmill not 1/2 mile from my house! Guy witht the forklift used to dump a whole load right into my pickup!!
Secret is having the patience to allow them to dry out!! Don't and they will cause a chimney fire in a heart beat! I know from experience!!!


----------



## PA Dan

I have had pretty good luck with Craigslist. In the past year I have scored about 4 cords of Locust and probably 6 of Red Oak. The CL ad I answered was actually a tree service that needed the wood removed. I believe I made somewhere around 12 trips to that sight. Best part is I called that service a couple times and got more wood. One time he had trouble with a saw while bucking a 30" Sugar Maple so I bailed him out. He calls all the time now and let's me know where he will be. I contacted another tree service and the owner said he could keep me in more wood than I could ever use! I havent needed to take him up on that offer yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike60

mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.





mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.



Yup. Loggers want the logs. Not the tops or the drops. Those items are mostly waste products for them. They don't want to mess with the tops and the short drops that accumulate at the landing really get in the way and are often pushed into a heap with the skidder blade. Tricky part is to sell youself as a non-idiot so they will let you cut there. If you can pull that off, you'll have more wood than you can handle. 

Slab wood at mills is also a "waste product" that mill owners are more than happy to see go down the road. Doesn't need to be a big mill either. Even small bandsaw mill operations can accumulate a huge slab pile. Friend of mine commented the other day that he's glad guys are running out of wood cause plenty of them will be hitting his slab pile to finish out the season. Bigger mill owners sell 1/2 cord bundles for dirt cheap prices and will even load it into your truck.

Also, don't pass up the "small score" cause it isn't enough wood. It all adds up! A small amount here and there. Some smaller 3" to 4" wood ignored by others. Keep a saw in the truck for roadside scores; and not a ported/muff modded loud animal. Just make what cuts you need to get the wood into the truck and don't hang there making unnecessary noise. (Local rule here is roadside wood is fair game. Town/tree crews leave it there in short lengths with that intention). If there's a house right there, knock on the door and ask POLITELY. If you see some down trees on someone's property going to waste, and it appears they don't burn wood, think about the words you choose when talking to them. It's better to say, "I'd be happy to clean up that mess for you if I can have the firewood", than to simply ask to take the wood. It needs to be beneficial to them as well as you. 

Like I said before, you gotta sell yourself. Present yourself as someone who is both non-threatening and competent. Smile, be friendly, but expect that you'll get a few "no"'s.


----------



## mainewoods

Not sure what it's like in other states, but up here there are small logging operations everywhere. Once they are done there is a lot of wood left to rot. Short pieces to whole trees are there for the asking. I am sure the landowner would relish having the roads and skidder trails cleaned up and usable. A man could make a pretty good score just cleaning up the skidder trails alone. Seems to me driving around on a weekend and observing where wood operations were, might be quite profitable for the scrounger. Like others have said, it doesn't hurt to ask. Worst they can say is no. Might just lead to the mother load. They tell their friends, and it snowballs into neighbors wanting their woods roads made accessible too. Just need to be flexible enough to maybe throw some brush and whatever else you can do to accommodate the landowner.


----------



## dancan

No deals on slab here .
I got lucky and can cut leaners , blowdowns and standing deadwood on a developers private road 
Today's scrounge , a pine blowdown and a bit of hardwood .







I split the the frozen sapwood off and hauled out the drier centre for burning , I even got a bit of hardwood .
100 yard haul , 1 way and I got 2 loads home today


----------



## stihlfanboy

Winter time being on unemployment I just look for crews trimming line and drive there route and ask the home onwers if I can have the wood that was left by them. Easy cord a day and usually cut to good rounds.


----------



## mainewoods

I wish it was that easy to get around in the woods here. Tough winter to cut this year.


----------



## dancan

Luckily being very close to the coast has paid off this year so I've been able to scrounge almost every weekend , just 20 minutes inland from here it starts to get deeper .


----------



## Perk

Something that has worked real well for me is that I went out and added a really big saw to my stash - Its a Stihl 084 with a 36 inch bar. People that I know and work with cut wood, and most of them don't have anything that big. When they get an opportunity to cut down something big, they will let me in on it on account of the saw.

This is what I spent yesterday with. This thing was about 48"DBH.


----------



## stihly dan

That is the best scrounge. Right on the road, easy loading, big rounds for lots of barkless splits, and lots of no split rounds.


----------



## Philbert

+1 on most of the above.

Decide on what it is that you want. Are you willing to burn any species? Will you burn construction/dimensional lumber? Are you willing to disassemble pallets? How much work you want to do. Etc.

I live in the city and have a small wood stove. I am willing to cut stuff larger than 2" to length to burn - a lot comes from people trimming just around the neighborhood (maple, oak, lilac, box elder, etc.). When tree services are working in the area, I ask for anything 2 to 20 inches, and they are usually happy to let me have it, or drop it in my yard, as long as I stay out of their way. When we have storms, I am there to help neighbors clean up (not just for the wood).

I've picked up hardwood pallets from nearby businesses. I won't burn plywood, particleboard, or painted stuff, but collect scraps from woodworking friends for kindling. Many industrial sites accumulate pallets and timbers from shipping crates - some will deliver for free, if you will take a whole semi-load. Look for pallet manufacturing companies in your region - they often have short, hardwood cut-offs. I have purchased delivered 'bundles' of slab wood from mills in the past - just cut to length. I use an electric saw in the city, which does not annoy my neighbors.

I don't have a splitter, so smaller stuff is easier to split (if needed) with a Fiskars and a stump.

We used to be able to take stuff out of our County's recycling yards, until the emerald ash borer (ESB) restrictions came. But we can scrounge locally.

+1 also on the out of season opportunities. It has to season anyway. Be flexible and creative.

Philbert


----------



## spike60

Perk said:


> Something that has worked real well for me is that I went out and added a really big saw to my stash - Its a Stihl 084 with a 36 inch bar. People that I know and work with cut wood, and most of them don't have anything that big.



Haha! You are so right. We were just talking about this today. We cut and ripped some big and ugly drops at my buddy's log site this morning. Mostly hard maple. A friend and I each went home with a truck load of stuff that most guys wouldn't tackle. Did most of it with a Jonsered 820 that is a scruffy saw with a well used bar and chain that is perfect for that work. One piece was particularly stubborn; wish you had come along with that 084 of yours.


----------



## dancan

Well , another weekend goes by and another load of scrounge for today , not a pretty today weather or wood wise but hey , dead standing spruce , nice white core is better than green hardwood


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the van you use is handier than a shirt pocket.


----------



## Old Goat

I will have to agree on having a larger saw. My 395XP with 32" bar has come in handy. Not only can I cut up the larger trees that most people won't touch, It also makes quick work of cutting the large rounds into more manageable size pieces. This tree is sitting at the city green dump just waiting for me go after. It is too big for most guys, this one is maybe too big for me. That is a 257 with a 20" bar sitting on top of it for reference only. I did end up with what is in the trailer. I took a load of garbage to the dump and brought back a nice load of plum, honey locust, and a few other odds and ends. Not bad for about 45 minutes worth of work. I was able to just back up to this wood. I always take the saw when I take a load to the dump, you never know what you might find.


----------



## mainewoods

My local Transfer Station serves multiple neighboring towns, and has a designated area for wood waste, along with metal waste. It never ceases to amaze me what people throw away, and helping yourself is encouraged. A man with a trailer, or a truck, can score some darn good loads of wood there any given day of the week, especially on days following the weekend. Doesn't get much easier than backing up to a pile of wood and loading up.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

No recent scores here to much ice and snow to go dig around.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> My local Transfer Station serves multiple neighboring towns, and has a designated area for wood waste, along with metal waste. It never ceases to amaze me what people throw away, and helping yourself is encouraged. A man with a trailer, or a truck, can score some darn good loads of wood there any given day of the week, especially on days following the weekend. Doesn't get much easier than backing up to a pile of wood and loading up.



I used to call that going to the Big D department store....that's where I got my one and only pair of skis, the dump.

No scrounging around here, no picking or scrounging and it costs to dump anything at all. Nuts, no fun....


----------



## mainewoods

Strange thing is, small town dumps and recycling facilities don't allow picking or scrounging and most charge to dump waste. Transfer stations allow scrounging of everything except recyclables. Many set aside items in an out building for the taking. Any wood and metal scrounging is welcome. I picked up a Husky 353 a while back in the metal pile. All it needed was a new piston and ring. Still can't believe someone threw that saw away. I imagine he was "from away".


----------



## Philbert

It fits the 'reduce' and 're-use' philosophy. Take advantage of it. Surprised that they don't get some money from the metal pile - around here we have scrappers who pick up every piece they can find to sell.

Enjoy it while you can - sounds like you are set.

Philbert

(PS, I left my 353 somewhere . . . )


----------



## mainewoods

I leave the wood for others who need it. I own 52 acres of forest and cut my own wood.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> I own 52 acres of forest and cut my own wood.


Just re-read your first post - I kept thinking that _you_ wanted to scrounge wood.

So here is another idea for scrounging. Find a guy with 52 acres of forest and ask him if you can help cut, haul, or split in exchange for some of the wood!

This works especially well if the forest owner is picky about what he burns, only wants pretty wood for sale, doesn't want smaller limbs, etc. I know some guys who only want large splits for their OWB, and don't like the smaller limbs that I am happy to burn in my stove.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

I think I explained pretty clearly that the thread was to help people who scrounge wood, especially people new to the art of scrounging. I thought it would be helpful to have tips and methods, that others have found successful, in a single easier to find thread. I have nothing but respect for anyone who scrounges wood to keep their family warm.


----------



## Poindexter

The one thing I see over and over is be the guy that will be recommended. If David cleans up one tree but leaves a bunch of crap in the grass, while two doors down Michael rakes up behind himself and takes all the little crap too, the neighbors will be looking for Michael after the next storm.

I think that's the point. Successful scrounging isn't about you and the wood, it is about helping others and ending up with the wood.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Old Goat said:


> I will have to agree on having a larger saw. My 395XP with 32" bar has come in handy. Not only can I cut up the larger trees that most people won't touch, It also makes quick work of cutting the large rounds into more manageable size pieces. This tree is sitting at the city green dump just waiting for me go after. It is too big for most guys, this one is maybe too big for me. That is a 257 with a 20" bar sitting on top of it for reference only. I did end up with what is in the trailer. I took a load of garbage to the dump and brought back a nice load of plum, honey locust, and a few other odds and ends. Not bad for about 45 minutes worth of work. I was able to just back up to this wood. I always take the saw when I take a load to the dump, you never know what you might find.
> 
> View attachment 337030
> View attachment 337031
> View attachment 337032



cut me a load while your at it.


----------



## mainewoods

Old Goat: You are very fortunate they let you run a saw on dump property, with law suits being America's favorite pastime.


----------



## bbxlr8

I am very fortunate to have more wood than I could ever handle on site and am always asking friends and new people that I meet if they want some. Most who do not burn for heat (fireplace, pit etc.) always say yes, but don't really want to work for it when they find out it is "large format" and not CSS. I have some visible downed trees from the main road and many, MANY in the woods after last couple of years of big storms & also on the high voltage line clearance projects. 

Regarding asking & scrounging - my determining question is always if they burn themselves or sell it...If it's for them & their families the answer is yes (combined with a good "BS meter" of course)


----------



## fearofpavement

One of the reasons I have a small tree service is to have a source of wood. Lately, many of my customers want me to cut the trees into firewood and leave it for them. I rarely will cut wood for free even if it is easy pickings. Sometimes for neighbors I will cut up a tree and take the firewood and leave the brush for them to pile and burn. One of the neighbors has a very large windblown oak down in his paddock right now. I may go slice that up as it's only about 500 yards away and I can probably pull the dump trailer right up next to it.
Firewood is so cheap here, it doesn't pay to sell it if I don't get paid to cut it. We burn about 3-5 cords a year heating our house so I try to keep a good stock. We have gone through more wood this year than in any of the 13 previous years we've lived in this house.


----------



## mainewoods

I had a guy from my small town strike up a conversation at the local coffee shop one day, about finding wood to cut. I told him I have more than I could ever use, and if he wanted to cut and haul it himself , he was welcome to some. That man worked his tail off, piled up any brush he left and helped me process some of my wood at the same time. He earned every stick of wood he got, and it helped me a lot too. He came back in the fall, on his own, and cleaned up all my woods roads and piled brush to thank me again. Just shows it never hurts to ask, and if the answer is yes, treat the land owner like you would want to be treated if the roles were reversed.


----------



## Dalmatian90

> It never ceases to amaze me what people throw away, and helping yourself is encouraged.



It's amazed some of the wood folks helped themselves too at ours! The "big" stuff goes in a separate area since the brush pile has to be under 4" stuff in order to get a burn permit for it.

For the longest time I couldn't figure out why it was rare in the fall for me to score paper sacks full of leaves, which I would haul home for my garden (heck, that's FASTER than bagging my own leaves for the amount of time I spend driving down to the garden to empty the bagger! Toss 'em in the car or truck, get home, toss 'em out by the garden, deal with them later) Then the dump guy clued me in...he buries them with loose leaves ASAP otherwise folks would see the paper bags and start tossing plastic bags full of leaves too.

We have two sheds for folks to leave decent stuff in, and you're allowed to scrounge anywhere else as well except the electronics PODS container because of the contract with the electronic recycler. Best score ever was a Honda 650w generator I fished out of the metal recycling bin...turned out it wouldn't start because of a low-oil cut off was engaged. Topped off with oil, started second pull.


----------



## mainewoods

Damn, that's got my 353 beat!


----------



## 4x4American

Some states have a woodlot lotto or something similar


----------



## spike60

I'm also fortunate to have more wood than needed. Mostly due to a logger friend who lets me take the tops and drops from his log sites. Some from the store, some from here at home. But it is fun to share and help other scroungers. 

The wood we had left over from my store GTG in the fall is good example. There was a lot of wood left there just sitting in the parking lot. My business partmer's son Tommy, who helped all day at the GTG took a couple dump trailer loads home to his house. One guy took all of the cookies. There was a lot of huge and ugly stuff from the big logs we had for the guys with the 100cc saws and 5 ft bars. Took a lot of cuts to get it down to stove size, and we gave it to 2 local guys who we know. I'd call them up and say, "hey, got another load ready for ya; come on and grab it". That just left some hemlock that nobody seemed to want. I think hemlock burns pretty decent, (and it seasons quick), so I took it home myself. Two truckloads in my Dakota, and I've mixed it in with my better wood all this winter. Even had one guy take a full truckload of saw chips for his animal pens. It was all put to use.


----------



## mainewoods

It's always a good thing when you make friends with your local logger(s). Preferably in a coffee shop or some other "neutral" site. Most won't take kindly to just showing up on their logging site,as someone else stated, and asking for free wood. I had a logging operation cutting the property abutting mine, and it gave me the perfect opportunity to "meet" the head logger. We came to an agreement that he would cut some big pine and hemlock logs, that were on and just over my line, in exchange for twitching me out some firewood. Three years worth of firewood hauled and stacked on my landing, traded for an equal dollar amount of logs. Would have taken me a month or more, just to haul out that much wood by myself. That led into me getting all the waste wood and tops that he left when he was done. With my neighbors permission first of course. They can't say no if you don't ask. Just use common sense and consideration with your approach.


----------



## Poindexter

I got one offer this week that I am nervous about accepting.

Co-worker, good decent person has a tree down over the winter in the backyard. Good size birch, I am guessing about 16" butt above the stump burl. So far so good right?

#1: She and her husband rent, not own.
#2: There is a downed fence involved.
#3: Right now the fallen tree is blocking the hole it made for itself in the fence so the tenant's dogs can't get out.

I've asked her to take some pictures with her phone over the weekend, but I am thinking no, no and no.


----------



## Mike-M

2 free firewood pickups showed up on CL within my territory today. Both of which, the homeowners dont know what type of tree. 
"I dont think its a pine tree but Im really not sure"
How does someone make it out of the second grade without knowing what the f a pine tree is.


----------



## Philbert

Poindexter said:


> I got one offer this week that I am nervous about accepting..



Not their tree. Ask for the land owner's name and number to contact, and talk to the co-worker about the dog issue.

Philbert


----------



## macattack_ga

In the suburbs here and have had very good luck scrounging.
Being in an older neighborhood helps... more mature trees.
Several times we've been lucky enough to have fresh cut yard tree rounds delivered (dumped)... some was nice white oak 

Asking what they are going to do with the wood seems to be the most effective and least agressive way to open a discussion.

Several times, after a brief chat, I came back w/ my trailer and the crew helped me load it. One crew was so happy I showed up I though they we're going to pay me to haul it off. Another time they asked for a couple of cans of Coca-Cola.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Poindexter said:


> I got one offer this week that I am nervous about accepting.
> 
> Co-worker, good decent person has a tree down over the winter in the backyard. Good size birch, I am guessing about 16" butt above the stump burl. So far so good right?
> 
> #1: She and her husband rent, not own.
> #2: There is a downed fence involved.
> #3: Right now the fallen tree is blocking the hole it made for itself in the fence so the tenant's dogs can't get out.
> 
> I've asked her to take some pictures with her phone over the weekend, but I am thinking no, no and no.


 I would take a look at it in person. If it's a job you can handle tell them under the circumstances you can't remove it for free, but would consider doing a paid removal. You would have to get permission/approval to cut it up from the landowner and neighbor anyway so you might as well get paid to make it worth your while. If it's a real PITA, walk away.


----------



## 1project2many

Mike-M said:


> 2 free firewood pickups showed up on CL within my territory today. Both of which, the homeowners dont know what type of tree.
> "I dont think its a pine tree but Im really not sure"
> How does someone make it out of the second grade without knowing what the f a pine tree is.



I work in the city. A guy that does yard cleanups sometimes offers me wood from some jobs. He doesn't know much about trees though. When I first met him he said he knew a tree is taller than a shrub. It took a year of work before he'd remember to look for needles to ID the tree. But for some reason he still couldn't tell a pine tree in winter. Turns out I'd shown him a Tamarack as one example of a tree with needles so he thought the needles fell off all pines in the winter.

I scrounge wood. I don't like to say scrounge though because I don't consider the wood free. There's a cost to run the saw, run the truck, and there's time, too. And there's the work you have to do to ensure the job is done well. Seems like thinking the wood is free is the wrong way to look at it.

One time I paid $30 to cover the cost of filing an insurance liability waiver to get "free" wood. The waiver allowed me to get whatever I could from 150 acres that had been logged by a pretty rough crew. That was a good deal but I only got about 3 1/2 cord out due to the weather and my weekend schedules not working out. But it was all excellent hardwood. Thing was, the guy trying to place the ad kept getting called a scammer. Free wood should be free! That's just a ripoff! I was told to get as much as I wanted from that site. If I had the equipment and time I could have hauled 20 cord out. For $30.

For a few years I grabbed wood from a wood dump. That was a good deal. The property owner was letting a tree service dump wood as free fill. In the fall he'd run an ad on Craigslist. I would pick up wood all summer, here and there as I had time and continue through the winter when all the easy pickins were gone. I cut and bucked some pretty big pieces once the snow started. Seems as though most people looking for wood there wanted stuff they could throw in the truck with a minimum of work and that was frustrating to see. But I did help a couple of guys that really needed it. One disabled vet gimping around with a bad leg was grabbing wet pine off the top and trying to load it into an S10 Blazer in the middle of winter. He was working pretty hard for some poor firewood so I found a hole on the backside of the pile with some really nice seasoned Beech and cut enough to fill his truck twice. Maybe I didn't spend money to get wood from that site, but it sure didn't seem right not to spend some time helping out since I'd gotten so much out of the place.

I bought a chipper/shredder so I can offer to chip brush on site. I've had to take piles of brush to get wood in the past and that's a bunch of work. So far no one's said "no" when I offer to chip instead of of loading and removing a brush pile. Saves a ton of time. I cut pieces down to 1" for the woodpile anyway so the brush I leave is usually small and it goes quickly. Well, except for green Birch twigs and Bittersweet vines, which will get wrapped up around the flywheel if I'm not careful.

For a long time I wouldn't ask for wood if I saw a chimney or a woodpile. Why bother... that guy won't say yes. But I was talking with a neighbor once who complained that he didn't have enough time to cut up a fallen tree, even though he burns. So I offered to do the cutting for half the wood. Done deal. And it ended up better for me because he didn't want anything below 3" around. Now I watch to see how quickly downed wood gets cleaned up in front of a wood burner's house. If it sits for a few weeks, or if I know the owner is older, I'll stop in and make the same offer. Sometimes I get a yes. I always try to get the to take down my number though. I once got a call three years after making that offer... "Come get it. I haven't burned as much as I thought and I don't want it to go to waste." I nearly filled the woodshed with that score.

Never talk negative about someone else, either. "Well, So-and-so stopped by and asked for that pile last week." You might be thinking "Geez... that guy makes a mess of everything" but don't say it. "Ok. But if for some reason that doesn't work out, or if you still need anything cleaned up after he's done, feel free to call." One elderly lady said no to a beautiful pile of Apple because her nephew next door wanted it. Well, nephew bought a pile of log length and never touched the Apple. The pile sat there for years. The lady flagged me down as I drove by one day and said "You might as well take this." "Thanks, ma'am, but that wood's rotten now. I couldn't burn it with gasoline." Boy was she was steamed at the nephew and she apologized to me several times A few weeks later there was a brand new fence between those houses.

So be respectful, be grateful, and be willing to work. Remember that you're likely to get more "No" responses than "Yes" and don't be upset when it happens. Over time you'll develop a style and approach that works for you. I've made plenty of friends and even gotten some interesting stuff out of places that turned out to be "No" for free wood.


----------



## dancan

No snow storm , just a sprinkle of rain so I'm off to scrounge 

Set them up to split .







Giter done .






I'll have you know that I'm just as handsome as is pretty is that bare footed lass that splits firewood LOL
1st load I gave to a retired couple .






Second load went home .






Third load home was some wet maple , twitched out of the woods with my wood sled .






Poor utv , trailer hitch almost dragging but a good day for scrounging


----------



## autoimage

nice collection of saws....whatever works right, that mini van can carry some wood


----------



## dancan

A third of a cord is about the limit , I try and keep it at a quarter for green wood , if I pulled out 2 more seats I could maybe a half cord but I'd only do that if it was dry softwood LOL
All the scrounging I've been doing has been within a mile radius from home so these small loads aren't that bad .
I've hauled a whack of pallets in it but I think the best use of pallets is to keep wood off the ground .
Them saws kept me warm this winter


----------



## Philbert

We used to call paneled station wagons '_Woody's_', but I think you re-defined that with your mini-van. Or maybe that is a Honda a-cord?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> We used to call paneled station wagons '_Woody's_', but I think you re-defined that with your mini-van. Or maybe that is a Honda a-cord?
> 
> Philbert



ba dump dump rimshot!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## mainewoods

I had an old Jeep that I hauled wood with. Surprising what that thing could haul. Almost as good as Dancan!


----------



## dancan

I'd be happier with the smaller capacity of a Jeed if I could get closer to the wood , I've already had to reattach the exhaust and repair the front bumper .......


----------



## 4x4American

hey man if you got a deuce and a half you could just hog your way right up to the wood. Them things go for fairly cheap too


----------



## muddstopper

somebody really needs a pickup


----------



## dancan

I dropped another load of "scrounge" today , he was happy to see it .
He was a little mad at me yesterday for having it all split so today I only split the large pieces in half , he was happy because now he had work to do .






Don't overlook them dead standing spruce or pine with the bark still on it , nice and white inside , as good as it gets for burning this time of year if you run out


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Can't wait to start cutting this spring.ill be getting a truck this year so that should make it easier also have a utility trailer so hopefully get get bigger loads every time out. 

I agree pine and spruce works great. Being in ontario we have a big mix of hardwood and soft so I take what I can get when I can get it.


----------



## dancan

No one else out scrounging today ?
Easywood to the right of the van .
Hardwood in the sled and standing up ready to jump in the van .


----------



## newyorker

Cut a mule load today cut a little over five full cord this week should be all set for next year


----------



## ttyR2

A neighbor down the street had a large tree taken out a few months back and still had a number of big rounds left (2.5ft+). Desperate to try out my new DHT 28 ton splitter, I asked if he wanted the wood. Nope...feel free to get it. So towed the splitter down and had at it. A buddy thinks it's Chinese elm, I have no clue. The splitter did awesome and I ended up with not quite a heaped pile in the back of the truck for an hours worth of work. No complaints.

Does elm burn ok?

There were some huge grubs in one spot, but the rest of the wood was in good shape, just wet.


----------



## 3000 FPS

ttyR2 said:


> A neighbor down the street had a large tree taken out a few months back and still had a number of big rounds left (2.5ft+). Desperate to try out my new DHT 28 ton splitter, I asked if he wanted the wood. Nope...feel free to get it. So towed the splitter down and had at it. A buddy thinks it's Chinese elm, I have no clue. The splitter did awesome and I ended up with not quite a heaped pile in the back of the truck for an hours worth of work. No complaints.
> 
> Does elm burn ok?
> 
> There were some huge grubs in one spot, but the rest of the wood was in good shape, just wet.



Elm will burn just fine once you let it dry out.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Beats a snowball


----------



## 3000 FPS

jakewells said:


> Beats a snowball



Yep anything does.


----------



## 1project2many

ttyR2 said:


> A buddy thinks it's Chinese elm, I have no clue. The splitter did awesome and I ended up with not quite a heaped pile in the back of the truck for an hours worth of work. No complaints.
> Does elm burn ok?



Chinese Elm is pretty unique. Good wood to burn, but let it dry plenty. Oozes sticky, brown sap when cut green. 2.5' rounds???? Never, never, never that I've ever heard of or seen. 10"?? 12" maybe?? I've posted pictures here or search for images "chinese elm bark."

Siberian Elm gets big, seems heavy when green since it stores a bunch of water. Takes a long time to dry out and is lighter than Poplar when dry. Beats a snowball, yeah, but not for the part of the pile used in deep winter. Also search for "siberian elm bark."


----------



## BillNole

1project2many said:


> Chinese Elm is pretty unique. Good wood to burn, but let it dry plenty. Oozes sticky, brown sap when cut green. 2.5' rounds???? Never, never, never that I've ever heard of or seen. 10"?? 12" maybe?? I've posted pictures here or search for images "chinese elm bark."
> 
> Siberian Elm gets big, seems heavy when green since it stores a bunch of water. Takes a long time to dry out and is lighter than Poplar when dry. Beats a snowball, yeah, but not for the part of the pile used in deep winter. Also search for "siberian elm bark."



Elm burns just fine and is in fact, my absolute favorite wood! Chinese elm burns well also and as mentioned requires a little more seasoning than some other types of elm. I typically have my wood storage completed by mid-Spring and Chinese requires an extra year before getting into without hissing. Most other elm's, I can get into the Winter immediately after splitting, if we don't see an unusually wet Spring and Summer.

I have a trunk on the ground from last Spring to get to as soon as the snow clears enough, that is easily 3+ feet across at it's base end and almost 3 feet at the first branch, about 20 feet away. I'm gonna play heck bucking this with my 18" bar, but I'm determined as it's too much wood to just leave behind. I'd even consider renting a bigger saw for half a day if I could find one nearby, but nobody has anything enough bigger than mine to make it seem worthwhile.


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Elm burns just fine and is in fact, my absolute favorite wood! Chinese elm burns well also and as mentioned requires a little more seasoning than some other types of elm. I typically have my wood storage completed by mid-Spring and Chinese requires an extra year before getting into without hissing. Most other elm's, I can get into the Winter immediately after splitting, if we don't see an unusually wet Spring and Summer.
> 
> I have a trunk on the ground from last Spring to get to as soon as the snow clears enough, that is easily 3+ feet across at it's base end and almost 3 feet at the first branch, about 20 feet away. I'm gonna play heck bucking this with my 18" bar, but I'm determined as it's too much wood to just leave behind. I'd even consider renting a bigger saw for half a day if I could find one nearby, but nobody has anything enough bigger than mine to make it seem worthwhile.



Good reason to get a larger saw..just sayin'


----------



## BillNole

zogger said:


> Good reason to get a larger saw..just sayin'



Yeah, I've thought about it more times than I should, knowing that I won't likely ever do it. I cut wood for my own personal use only and just because I enjoy it. I have a "nice little" Dolmar 460, which is pretty good for a consumer/weekend wood warrior, compared to the box store brands I usually see others using. I so rarely come across the need for something bigger, though I realize it's often as much about want, as it is real need.

If I could come across as great of a deal as I've seen some on AS claim to find, I might jump on it, but I can't justify the money for a new really big / high-end saw when I only use it to cut 2-3 full cords worth each year.


----------



## ttyR2

Used Stihl 046's aren't that expensive and can run a big bar. Mine loves the 32" I have on it regularly.


----------



## BillNole

ttyR2 said:


> Used Stihl 046's aren't that expensive and can run a big bar. Mine loves the 32" I have on it regularly.



"Aren't that expensive" is a relative term though... $500-$600 is still a lot of money for some people for what is little more than a hobby, when I already have a saw that works for most of my purposes and it's not that high (another relative term...) on the priority list.

I'd love to have something like that, but I've always struggled with buying the unknown and unless you know someone that's selling one yourself, it's a crap-shoot, especially if you're talking CL or eBay, or any other online source for a used item. In some parts of the country, finding a good used saw might be as simple as a phone call to a buddy or two, but in others, they're as scarce as an ice-auger in Miami.


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Yeah, I've thought about it more times than I should, knowing that I won't likely ever do it. I cut wood for my own personal use only and just because I enjoy it. I have a "nice little" Dolmar 460, which is pretty good for a consumer/weekend wood warrior, compared to the box store brands I usually see others using. I so rarely come across the need for something bigger, though I realize it's often as much about want, as it is real need.
> 
> If I could come across as great of a deal as I've seen some on AS claim to find, I might jump on it, but I can't justify the money for a new really big / high-end saw when I only use it to cut 2-3 full cords worth each year.



Well, I used to think one small saw worked, as I only cut a small amount personal firewood. Then the big azz storm and tornado went through..hmmm..all of a sudden a big ole need for displacement and bar reach. ya never know.

Get a used something in 70, cut three extra cords and sell them, that should pay for the used something in 70..perhaps. I have found since I have larger saws the big wood finds me, I am not beating on smaller saws, I am five years ahead firewood and climkbing instead of just one year, and could, if I chose to, sell extra. I can now handle twigs to the absolute largest trees that grow in my state. And everything in between. Not only fun, but "saw storm insurance". And it's always easy to resell large displacement runners if you need emergency cash.

Anyway, that is how my thinking evolved since I joined up here. A tornado completely and utterly changes your outlook when you go to deal with the aftermath.


----------



## BillNole

zogger said:


> Well, I used to think one small saw worked, as I only cut a small amount personal firewood. Then the big azz storm and tornado went through..hmmm..all of a sudden a big ole need for displacement and bar reach. ya never know.
> 
> Get a used something in 70, cut three extra cords and sell them, that should pay for the used something in 70..perhaps. I have found since I have larger saws the big wood finds me, I am not beating on smaller saws, I am five years ahead firewood and climkbing instead of just one year, and could, if I chose to, sell extra. I can now handle twigs to the absolute largest trees that grow in my state. And everything in between. Not only fun, but "saw storm insurance". And it's always easy to resell large displacement runners if you need emergency cash.
> 
> Anyway, that is how my thinking evolved since I joined up here. A tornado completely and utterly changes your outlook when you go to deal with the aftermath.



I've gone through much of that same logic and have looked around, but just haven't found anything I'm comfortable with in terms of getting what I'm paying for. I am however a sucker for a good deal, when it does present itself, so perhaps that special saw will come along and find me some day. Until then, I'll be happy for the wood I am able to get with what I have and will struggle occasionally with wood that's out of my league and beyond my equipment on rare occasion.

It's all good!


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> I've gone through much of that same logic and have looked around, but just haven't found anything I'm comfortable with in terms of getting what I'm paying for. I am however a sucker for a good deal, when it does present itself, so perhaps that special saw will come along and find me some day. Until then, I'll be happy for the wood I am able to get with what I have and will struggle occasionally with wood that's out of my league and beyond my equipment on rare occasion.
> 
> It's all good!



Yep, all good!


----------



## Dalmatian90

1project2many said:


> When I first met him he said he knew a tree is taller than a shrub. It took a year of work before he'd remember to look for needles to ID the tree. But for some reason he still couldn't tell a pine tree in winter. Turns out I'd shown him a Tamarack as one example of a tree with needles so he thought the needles fell off all pines in the winter.



I'm actually pretty impressed he associated the tree through different seasons -- I admit I'm not the best at ID'ing trees other than a few I know well, but I'd only trust myself to recognize a tamarack in the fall when they're yellow, or winter when they're nekkid.


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> I've gone through much of that same logic and have looked around, but just haven't found anything I'm comfortable with in terms of getting what I'm paying for. I am however a sucker for a good deal, when it does present itself, so perhaps that special saw will come along and find me some day. Until then, I'll be happy for the wood I am able to get with what I have and will struggle occasionally with wood that's out of my league and beyond my equipment on rare occasion.
> 
> It's all good!




Ha! Just call me mr temptation!

Johnny red 2077 in the tradin post for three benjamins.....


----------



## BillNole

zogger said:


> Ha! Just call me mr temptation!
> 
> Johnny red 2077 in the tradin post for three benjamins.....



Can I buy a vowel? Where is this tradin post of which you speak?


----------



## Oliver1655

"Trading Post" under the Equipment Forums area towards the bottom of the forum listings.


----------



## spike60

BillNole said:


> I've gone through much of that same logic and have looked around, but just haven't found anything I'm comfortable with in terms of getting what I'm paying for. I am however a sucker for a good deal, when it does present itself, so perhaps that special saw will come along and find me some day. Until then, I'll be happy for the wood I am able to get with what I have and will struggle occasionally with wood that's out of my league and beyond my equipment on rare occasion.
> 
> It's all good!


That's a good approach really. Your getting the wood you need with the saw you've got. Being patient and waiting for a good deal to come along is better than the "gotta get it quick" mode which is how guys get burned. Especially with online sales.

But like Zogger said, and it's come up a couple times in this thread: Having a larger saw does open up a lot more opportunities for us scroungers. Wood that might be a struggle for your 460 could be easy work with a larger saw. 

Been seeing a trend in the store as we are coming out of this brutal winter. The importance of firewood has been driven home after a winter like this, and guys seem to be more interested in investing in that capability. Bitter cold, folks running out of wood and such. Especially the running out bit. Saw sales are really jumping. The 555/2258 in particular. Guys running Rancher type saws are looking for more saw, but not more weight, and that chassis is really the only option for them. And the price of the 555/2258 is about as far as they want to go. Plenty of saw to use on the log pile, but light enough for most anyone who chooses to cut wood. Kind of got that niche all to themselves.


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Can I buy a vowel? Where is this tradin post of which you speak?



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/


----------



## mainewoods

A man with a big saw might seem to have some kind of an advantage when it comes to scrounging wood. He will take big stuff where others, with small saws, would pass. But the tendency seems to be that the guy with the big saw passes on the small wood also. A wise man has saws for both occasions, or the willingness to take the small wood with the big wood. If someone is a scrounger of firewood, restricting ones self to what you will, and won't take, seems to defeat the whole purpose of scrounging.


----------



## BillNole

mainewoods said:


> A man with a big saw might seem to have some kind of an advantage when it comes to scrounging wood. He will take big stuff where others, with small saws, would pass. But the tendency seems to be that the guy with the big saw passes on the small wood also. A wise man has saws for both occasions, or the willingness to take the small wood with the big wood. If someone is a scrounger of firewood, restricting ones self to what you will, and won't take, seems to defeat the whole purpose of scrounging.



I tend to lean more toward thinking that "a wise man" knows his own needs and limits and acts accordingly, regardless of what others might believe is in his best interests. Just sayin'...


----------



## 3000 FPS

Scrounging some wood. Some times you take what you can get.


----------



## macattack_ga

3000 FPS said:


> Scrounging some wood. Some times you take what you can get.
> 
> View attachment 339048


 
poplar?


----------



## zogger

macattack_ga said:


> poplar?




That would be really really deep bark for tulip poplar, so I will guess cottonwood.


----------



## 3000 FPS

zogger said:


> That would be really really deep bark for tulip poplar, so I will guess cottonwood.



Yea cottonwood. I will use it in the work shop.


----------



## PA Dan

mainewoods said:


> A man with a big saw might seem to have some kind of an advantage when it comes to scrounging wood. He will take big stuff where others, with small saws, would pass. But the tendency seems to be that the guy with the big saw passes on the small wood also. A wise man has saws for both occasions, or the willingness to take the small wood with the big wood. If someone is a scrounger of firewood, restricting ones self to what you will, and won't take, seems to defeat the whole purpose of scrounging.



I go with an 026 & 028 Super both with 16" bars an MS310 with 390 kit 20" bar and an 064 with a 32" bar. I tend to grab the small stuff first as the bigger stuff will probably still be there when I come back.


----------



## dancan

Rain tomorrow so an after supper scrounge .







My snow is melting fast but I hope the sled will have at least one more go .


----------



## mainewoods

Damn man, you are cutting wood like a 20 year old. If it was legal I WOULD send you some Shipyard Winter Ale.


----------



## dancan

Add another 20 plus more than a bit LOL
Thanks for the offer Clint ,that stuff any good ??
I've looked at them bottles but I'd hate to buy a sixpack to have one and then suffer through the rest LOL


----------



## mainewoods

I think they're pretty good, and after 6 or 7 they are great. I steam lobsters in Shipyard Ale, instead of water. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> A wise man has saws for both occasions, or the willingness to take the small wood with the big wood. If someone is a scrounger of firewood, restricting ones self to what you will, and won't take, seems to defeat the whole purpose of scrounging.



The only restriction I work under now is _can I lift it into my truck and trailer without noodling it first or hammering my back_ 
This is the first year I've ever had to think about my back holding up. Started to get sore after I got 10 cords into the shed.
This aging deal is for the birds.


----------



## mainewoods

MountainHigh said:


> The only restriction I work under now is _can I lift it into my truck and trailer without noodling it first or hammering my back_
> This is the first year I've ever had to think about my back holding up. Started to get sore after I got 10 cords into the shed.
> This aging deal is for the birds.




Seems the smaller wood looks better and better every year. Scrounging is tough enough without adding the age factor to it.


----------



## Vibes

I didn't read this whole thread and if this was mentioned already I apologize, but I have a guy who runs a garbage and container service who lives close by. When I get a good cutting area with lots of wood there, I'll have him drop off the medium sized dumpster. I'm not sure the cubic feet of one, (I'll have to measure one sometime) but I'll go there to cut and bring home a load each time in the pick-up, and slowly fill the dumpster. I'll cover when done and give him a call when filled. He charged me $75 the last time I did this, and it was a 20 mile round trip. Well worth that amount of money and saving the where and tear on my truck.


----------



## MountainHigh

Vibes said:


> I'll cover when done and give him a call when filled. He charged me $75 the last time I did this, and it was a 20 mile round trip. Well worth that amount of money and saving the where and tear on my truck.



Wow, that seems like a great price - barely pay gas and wear and tear on his vehicle. How long does he leave it with you to fill for that kind of money and have you ever had anyone raid your dumpster stash while it's being filled when you're not there? Around here on crown land, 'some' of the other scroungers would think it was all being prepared so nicely just for them to take at will


----------



## olyman

Old Goat said:


> I will have to agree on having a larger saw. My 395XP with 32" bar has come in handy. Not only can I cut up the larger trees that most people won't touch, It also makes quick work of cutting the large rounds into more manageable size pieces. This tree is sitting at the city green dump just waiting for me go after. It is too big for most guys, this one is maybe too big for me. That is a 257 with a 20" bar sitting on top of it for reference only. I did end up with what is in the trailer. I took a load of garbage to the dump and brought back a nice load of plum, honey locust, and a few other odds and ends. Not bad for about 45 minutes worth of work. I was able to just back up to this wood. I always take the saw when I take a load to the dump, you never know what you might find.
> 
> View attachment 337030
> View attachment 337031
> View attachment 337032


 one way or the other,,that tree would come out of there!!!!!


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> A man with a big saw might seem to have some kind of an advantage when it comes to scrounging wood. He will take big stuff where others, with small saws, would pass. But the tendency seems to be that the guy with the big saw passes on the small wood also. A wise man has saws for both occasions, or the willingness to take the small wood with the big wood. If someone is a scrounger of firewood, restricting ones self to what you will, and won't take, seems to defeat the whole purpose of scrounging.



Ding, ding, ding, and ding.

The right tools for the majority of the occasions along with a few bucking wedges.

If it is a large tree and you have both small and large saws, you will take the whole tree. As opposed to small saw and just the smaller diameter wood.

Buck the big pieces and then noodle into a manageable size.

I would be more than content if my only saws were the 394 and Dolmar 510.

When I have gone scrounging tops piles in areas after the logging crews have left, I just take the 510.

Out into the unknown behind the house after Sugar Maple blowdowns, everything goes.


----------



## olyman

BillNole said:


> Yeah, I've thought about it more times than I should, knowing that I won't likely ever do it. I cut wood for my own personal use only and just because I enjoy it. I have a "nice little" Dolmar 460, which is pretty good for a consumer/weekend wood warrior, compared to the box store brands I usually see others using. I so rarely come across the need for something bigger, though I realize it's often as much about want, as it is real need.
> 
> If I could come across as great of a deal as I've seen some on AS claim to find, I might jump on it, but I can't justify the money for a new really big / high-end saw when I only use it to cut 2-3 full cords worth each year.


 what length bar now??? you can run a quite bit longer bar,,running skip chain......


----------



## BillNole

olyman said:


> what length bar now??? you can run a quite bit longer bar,,running skip chain......



I have a stock 18" bar that I got with it when I first bought the saw. My dealer is a real stick in the mud and all but refused to sell me what he considered "too large" a bar for "too large" a saw for my purposes. He wanted me to buy a smaller saw or stick with the 16" bar that came with the PS-460. I see in Dolmar's literature that they recommend up to a 20" bar, but the extra 2" probably won't make as much difference as I'm looking for. I also saw a bar guide that showed a 24" for it, but everything else says 20". In your experience, how large would you put in front of a stock 45.6 cc PS-460? I've taken about all the wood I can get from a few elm's nearby, but my 18" bar presents a real challenge trying to get through the remaining trunks that are about 3-1/2' across. That'll be more like whittling than cutting, but I really don't want to leave it behind...

I swung by his place yesterday to price out new saws, as I've had no luck finding anything used that's larger that I could trust. When I asked about the 7900, he actually laughed and asked "why in the world do you think you need that kind of saw?" To which I responded, "the same reason people usually buy sports cars, or boats, or jet skis, or snow mobiles. Just because I wan't it whether I buy it here or somewhere else." He said "no problem" and pulled out his catalog. He really is an a$$ and I have no idea why I keep going to him, other than his wife is the polar opposite of him and a real pleasure to deal with.

I certainly don't need a 7900 and am not even sure I want one, but the 6400 sure looks encouraging. His rep is coming in on Monday and he's gonna see if there are any deals coming up he can pass on. I'm still not sure I'm going to plunk down that much green, but I'd sure have fun with it, if I do... Until something else catches my eye... lol


----------



## benp

BillNole said:


> I have a stock 18" bar that I got with it when I first bought the saw. My dealer is a real stick in the mud and all but refused to sell me what he considered "too large" a bar for "too large" a saw for my purposes. He wanted me to buy a smaller saw or stick with the 16" bar that came with the PS-460. I see in Dolmar's literature that they recommend up to a 20" bar, but the extra 2" probably won't make as much difference as I'm looking for. I also saw a bar guide that showed a 24" for it, but everything else says 20". In your experience, how large would you put in front of a stock 45.6 cc PS-460? I've taken about all the wood I can get from a few elm's nearby, but my 18" bar presents a real challenge trying to get through the remaining trunks that are about 3-1/2' across. That'll be more like whittling than cutting, but I really don't want to leave it behind...
> 
> I swung by his place yesterday to price out new saws, as I've had no luck finding anything used that's larger that I could trust. When I asked about the 7900, he actually laughed and asked "why in the world do you think you need that kind of saw?" To which I responded, "the same reason people usually buy sports cars, or boats, or jet skis, or snow mobiles. Just because I wan't it whether I buy it here or somewhere else." He said "no problem" and pulled out his catalog. He really is an a$$ and I have no idea why I keep going to him, other than his wife is the polar opposite of him and a real pleasure to deal with.
> 
> I certainly don't need a 7900 and am not even sure I want one, but the 6400 sure looks encouraging. His rep is coming in on Monday and he's gonna see if there are any deals coming up he can pass on. I'm still not sure I'm going to plunk down that much green, but I'd sure have fun with it, if I do... Until something else catches my eye... lol



Stick with the bar you have on the 460.

Personally, I would skip the 6400/7900 and go to the next level. Meaning Stihl 660 or Husky 385+ with a BIG bar.

I had the 6400 with a 20" bar and now have 2 7900's with 24" bars. Are they great, yes.

BUT, they are no 394 with a 32" bar.

A big saw balances wonderfully with a big bar. Plus you have the a*s to handle pretty much whatever you encounter.

My 394 is a peach to operate and is my favorite saw. It is the one that has been getting used the most over the last year.

My Dolmar dealer is also kinda old school and initially got a kick out my saws but now understands the purposes a large saw serves. He gets it.

The 7900's and the 394 dwarf everything that comes through his shop. When I take chains in for squaring away, mine are the only ones that never have a name tag on them. No one around here runs loops that large.

I got my 394 from the classifieds here and I would suggest keeping an eyeball out there for a deal. I have seen a lot of good saws both stock and modded from reputable members in there and that's where I would watch first.

Just my .02


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Stick with the bar you have on the 460.
> 
> Personally, I would skip the 6400/7900 and go to the next level. Meaning Stihl 660 or Husky 385+ with a BIG bar.
> 
> I had the 6400 with a 20" bar and now have 2 7900's with 24" bars. Are they great, yes.
> 
> BUT, they are no 394 with a 32" bar.
> 
> A big saw balances wonderfully with a big bar. Plus you have the a*s to handle pretty much whatever you encounter.
> 
> My 394 is a peach to operate and is my favorite saw. It is the one that has been getting used the most over the last year.
> 
> My Dolmar dealer is also kinda old school and initially got a kick out my saws but now understands the purposes a large saw serves. He gets it.
> 
> The 7900's and the 394 dwarf everything that comes through his shop. When I take chains in for squaring away, mine are the only ones that never have a name tag on them. No one around here runs loops that large.
> 
> I got my 394 from the classifieds here and I would suggest keeping an eyeball out there for a deal. I have seen a lot of good saws both stock and modded from reputable members in there and that's where I would watch first.
> 
> Just my .02



394 is a serious mambo saw. Got mine off the classifieds here as well.


----------



## benp

My around the house scrounging setup.

One of the 7900's, 394, and the Fiskars.

I can tackle anything already down with this setup.


----------



## benp

A little more drivel. 

I forget a lot in here are not feeding a boiler. 

SO, a big saw might be a touch overkill if you are feeding a firebox that handles 18" wood. 

BUT you can buck smaller sections of a large tree to suit your needs. 

I had a few sections of BIG pine that would not budge to the Fiskars so I noodled them today. I got 20 quarters out of those sections and this is an average of the quarters.






For someone with an in house stove, this is a lot of wood.

As Mainewoods mentioned, a big saw can get one a lot of primo wood that the "average" scrounger would pass up because of size. 

Again, my .02


----------



## Vibes

MountainHigh said:


> Wow, that seems like a great price - barely pay gas and wear and tear on his vehicle. How long does he leave it with you to fill for that kind of money and have you ever had anyone raid your dumpster stash while it's being filled when you're not there? Around here on crown land, 'some' of the other scroungers would think it was all being prepared so nicely just for them to take at will



I ask him how long he has a spare dumpster to leave on site. If he needs it back fast then I fill it fast. The guy lives 8 doors down the road from me so him dumping it of my yard isn't out of the way for him. Its a pretty good arrangement. If one of his drivers has to go get it he would charge me more. And no I've never had a problem with wood thieves. I cut on private property, and also make it a point to not put it near the road. 

Around here when there are tops that are around for every one, its a free for all. I wouldn't even think of doing this in such an area. Asplundh just went through my area clearing right of ways and you should see the crowds gathering wood. Funny thing is, they are fighting for the heavy trunks, and I went in after the crowds and gathered 2 pick-up loads 3 to 8 inch rounds laying with in 30 feet of the truck. And there is more where that all came from.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Still to muddy to scrounge wood go into the woods, im been dealing with the amish sawmill here and can usually get a bundle of seasoned hardwood slabs around 10-15$ 
if you know a little german like me i can get them a little cheaper.


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> A little more drivel.
> 
> I forget a lot in here are not feeding a boiler.
> 
> SO, a big saw might be a touch overkill if you are feeding a firebox that handles 18" wood.
> 
> BUT you can buck smaller sections of a large tree to suit your needs.
> 
> I had a few sections of BIG pine that would not budge to the Fiskars so I noodled them today. I got 20 quarters out of those sections and this is an average of the quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone with an in house stove, this is a lot of wood.
> 
> As Mainewoods mentioned, a big saw can get one a lot of primo wood that the "average" scrounger would pass up because of size.
> 
> Again, my .02



Perfect blocks for my furnace , I'll be right over LOL
Vibes , you suck with that deal .......


----------



## dancan

Got Wood ?






All split at the landing .






Utv , ready to go .






Second load today and time to call it quits for the day , maple and a bit of birch .


----------



## newyorker

Is the x27 worth the money?


----------



## dancan

I like it , I use it as much as my other mauls , to me it's another good tool and you can never have too many .


----------



## mainewoods

That looks like scrounger heaven to me. No snow on the ground- crushed gravel access - good drainage. Don't get much better than that!


----------



## mainewoods

I have hauled a lot wood with one of these garden carts. Very stable on rough ground, balance is excellent and you can haul quite a load of wood with it once you learn where the balance point is. Much easier than a wheel barrow.


----------



## PA Dan

newyorker said:


> Is the x27 worth the money?



I really like it! It doesn't work on everything but I can swing it all day! If I can't split it with the X27 it gets sent to the hydraulic splitter.


----------



## newyorker

I think I'll pull the trigger on it thanks for the help


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the last one I "scrounged",






It had been on the ground quite a long time, but it still made some great firewood.

SR


----------



## zogger

newyorker said:


> I think I'll pull the trigger on it thanks for the help



Keep it sharp and split inside a tire or you can get sorry!

I would also grab a can of this dry teflon spray lube they have at home depot PB brand, just to help keep the factory teflon blade coating intact.

for the money, fiskars are great!


----------



## newyorker

Never heard of splitting in a tire lol


----------



## Philbert

newyorker said:


> Never heard of splitting in a tire lol



YouTube is full of videos of it. Here is one:



Some guys use bungie cords and a chain to hold the wood together:



Philbert


----------



## newyorker

I was at bj's getting some groceries and sure enough they had a display of x27s by the patios chairs 49.99 I picked one up and came right home and split a wheel barrow load of ash with it it works great thanks for the input


----------



## CTYank

zogger said:


> That would be really really deep bark for tulip poplar, so I will guess cottonwood.



Uh, tulip poplar (liriodendron tulipifera) is NOT a poplar. Cottonwood is.


----------



## dancan

newyorker said:


> I was at bj's getting some groceries and sure enough they had a display of x27s by the patios chairs 49.99 I picked one up and came right home and split a wheel barrow load of ash with it it works great thanks for the input



Tire splitting is the way to go but on the ground , you don't want the bounce from a pallet , if you get a round that's not splitting easy , drive that SS or maul on one side , leave it in and drive you maul or SS in the crack that you've opened up


----------



## zogger

CTYank said:


> Uh, tulip poplar (liriodendron tulipifera) is NOT a poplar. Cottonwood is.



Well, it ain't a tulip neither...and neither is a cottonwood cotton, so let's call that something else...err..who cares..

notice I didn't say popple....

I have no idea why things are named the way they are, other than "they are".

I'll stop saying tulip poplar when everyone else stops saying "cotton" wood.

Wait, how about dogwood..cat tails...and locust? Some folks got flying trees that eat other plants??? Oop, breakfast time, now for a nice glass of osage orange juice....crabgrass? As in good boiled with melted butter?? Ad why so many people take douglas firs? Did he give them permission?

Got this nasty weed here I try to control called a corn buttercup..not corn, not butter, not a cup....hmmm

language is funny..so is IDing species off of pics....

gotta go split me up some ranked up standing pulp farmer's face bushrick quordes here...


----------



## H-Ranch

zogger said:


> gotta go split me up some ranked up standing pulp farmer's face bushrick quordes here...


Is that "quorde" of wood you're working on "seasoned"?


----------



## philoshop

I thought it was a quark of wood. Heating at the subatomic level. One split lasts a lifetime with the proper stove.
Fully seasoned. With salt and pepper, some garlic, and a spritz of lemon zest and a dash of tabasco.


----------



## 1project2many

> I'll stop saying tulip poplar when everyone else stops saying "cotton" wood.


That one's got a real basis. Cottonwood seed pods produce a cottony byproduct in the spring that help distribute the seeds on windy days. It can be a real nuisance. Poplar does something similar. Tulip Poplar leaves look like White Poplar leaves. I'd probably think they're the same family without the science to say otherwise.

Most of the common names come from observation and association. I enjoy learning name origins for plants and trees. Sometimes it's fairly clear but sometimes a name has been around so long it's hard to trace it's ... uh... roots.



> I thought it was a quark of wood. Heating at the subatomic level. One split lasts a lifetime with the proper stove.


Quantum wood. Hate the stuff. Constantly have to open the stove to make sure it's burning.

BTW, when stacking a face cord, is it better to use a famous person or just pick someone's face at random?


----------



## mainewoods

I know quite a few scroungers who carry a small chainsaw, an axe and a hand saw in their vehicles. Many cars have some pretty deep trunks and can hold quite a bit of wood. Of course a pick up or a van ( Dancan) is even better. Sometimes a simple knock on the door asking if the homeowner would like the fallen tree removed, can result in a good score of firewood. I always carry a 10,000 lb. tow strap with me and have pulled many a tree up to the side of the road where I could cut it up easier.


----------



## spike60

Gonna share a few pics of my scrounging heaven right now. This mess was laid over by Sandy just behind my store. First pic is how it looked when I started cutting there late last fall . Second is grabbing another load today. 371 on the log for reference. I'm the only one cutting here, so no need to hurry. Got about a dozen or so loads out so far. Everything stopped after the snow hit.


----------



## spike60

What has been the scrounger's best friend for this project is my pole saw.  What I've done is drop the limbs, some of them good sized, a little at a time instead of having the whole thing crash to the ground in one big mess. What a difference that has made! Pic #2 is what I grabbed today. Don't need to max out every load since I'm here every day. And there's a LOT of wood still to go.


----------



## MountainHigh

spike60 said:


> What has been the scrounger's best friend for this project is my pole saw.  What I've done is drop the limbs, some of them good sized, a little at a time instead of having the whole thing crash to the ground in one big mess. What a difference that has made! Pic #2 is what I grabbed today. Don't need to max out every load since I'm here every day. And there's a LOT of wood still to go.



Wood lot nice and close to home, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Philbert

spike60 said:


> What has been the scrounger's best friend for this project is my pole saw.



Yes. A pole saw is under-rated for storm clean-up and problem trees.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Seems a pole saw would be a pretty handy tool to have for a scrounger, or anyone for that matter. Lot's of good sized, bright, shiny, dead lower branches on the oaks just around here. They could be easily harvested with one of those.


----------



## spike60

Philbert said:


> Yes. A pole saw is under-rated for storm clean-up and problem trees.
> 
> Philbert



Oh yeah, VERY under rated. The 2 logs the pole saw is lying on were in fact dropped with it. It was all one piece and I dropped it in 2 sections. The larger of the 2 was a little too big for the pole saw's 12" bar and I had finish the cut from the other side. Cut was made from the upper right in the pic just to the left of the dead limb.


----------



## cat-face timber

Not trying to De-Rail your thread......

How do you like the pole saw?
I have only used a old electric Remington and was surprised at how quick it was.


----------



## spike60

cat-face timber said:


> Not trying to De-Rail your thread......
> 
> How do you like the pole saw?
> I have only used a old electric Remington and was surprised at how quick it was.




Love the thing, and wouldn't want to be without it. Don't have a lot of occasions to use it, but when that's what the job calls for, it's the greatest thing going. This clean up would have been a bear without it, but it's going MUCH easier due to the pole saw. (and a lot safer too ) Like Clint said, it's a very handy tool to have. When you think of how many conventional saws we have, (and continue to add), a pole saw would make a sensible "next saw" choice for a lot of us.


----------



## mainewoods

Not a de-rail at all. Anything that enhances, or is related to scrounging, is encouraged. Any tool that makes the tough art of scrounging more successful, and easier, is an important contribution to gained knowledge.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I don't use my pole saw often, but when i need one, it sure is handy!! I mostly use mine for trimming limbs and I feel a lot more comfortable handing mine to a "new-er" chainsaw user, than a regular chainsaw, when we are out tree trimming....

SR


----------



## Philbert

I have one of those electric Remingtons - trimmed the lower branches off every tree on the block (15) with it when the City stopped doing this a few years ago, and people were getting hit in the face. Folks on the other side felt left out, so I did theirs the next year. 

I mention this partially due to cat-face's question, and partially because the bigger branches went into my stove wood pile.

Been trying one of the cordless ones, which has obvious advantages over a corded electric in the woods, but only an 8 inch bar. Works well within its capabilities, but does not have the speed or bar length of the larger ones. Maybe I could fit a longer bar with skip tooth chain (used on several of the smaller, big box store type saws)?

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

Must suck if the bar gets pinched 15 ft in the air on a precarious tree.


----------



## dancan

spike60 said:


> Gonna share a few pics of my scrounging heaven right now. This mess was laid over by Sandy just behind my store. First pic is how it looked when I started cutting there late last fall . Second is grabbing another load today. 371 on the log for reference. I'm the only one cutting here, so no need to hurry. Got about a dozen or so loads out so far. Everything stopped after the snow hit.



So that's what heaven looks like


----------



## mainewoods

We can only hope!


----------



## dancan

Yesir !


----------



## cat-face timber

What kind of wood is that Spike?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I had a tornado go through here last fall, I have a LOT more tree's twisted and down than is in those picts, (as in acres and acres of mess) and it sure isn't "heaven" to me!!

SR


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> Must suck if the bar gets pinched 15 ft in the air on a precarious tree.



Yes. Yes it does.

Philbert


----------



## spike60

cat-face timber said:


> What kind of wood is that Spike?




What I cut today, and most of what you see is ash. The other stump that the cookies were cut from was a nice size hickory, which of course I made sure to grab first. There's also a huge red oak a little further back. I'm gonna be playing there for a good while yet


----------



## mainewoods

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, I had a tornado go through here last fall, I have a LOT more tree's twisted and down than is in those picts, (as in acres and acres of mess) and it sure isn't "heaven" to me!!
> 
> SR



Sawyer Rob: I am sure that no one meant to imply that a storm wrecking havoc and endangering lives was something anyone wished for, especially a tornado. To me the term "heaven", in Spikes case, meant he had a nice wood lot with beautiful wood on it to harvest. The damage was already done, and looking at the positive side of things, as a gatherer of firewood, it just meant that something good could come out of a bad situation. Sorry you had to experience a tornado and the awful damage they cause. I can only imagine how terrible it was. No making light of any tornado experience intended.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Thanks for that Maine...

I probably need to clarify my last post too... When you guys see images like these,






















You think it's heaven to go out and cut wood. All I see is MORE work and destruction! Sure the firewood is nice, but I don't find all the work much fun at all! lol To make things go a bit faster I did buy this FX90,






And I'm buying a new splitter with 4 way wedge SOON too...

BTW, I haven't even got to my big woods yet!

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

Sawyer Rob said:


> *When you guys see images like these,*



When I see images like this, I think, *Sasquatch in the woods*


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MountainHigh said:


> When I see images like this, I think, *Sasquatch in the woods*



You NAILED it! I keep him locked up in the barn and only let him out when we go to the woods!! ha ha ha

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

Sawyer Rob said:


> You NAILED it! I keep him locked up in the barn and only let him out when we go to the woods!! ha ha ha
> SR


hahahah


----------



## mainewoods

If it's any consolation, you have good equipment to deal with it, from the looks.That sure is a nice set up.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Here is a pic of my scrounge pile so far this year.
Don't ask where all the trees are. There are none. I scrounge my trees from town.


----------



## Philbert

Was that a heavily forested part of Wyoming before you got there?

Philbert


----------



## spike60

SawyerRob, I understand your point of view for sure. Certainly don't wish any hardship on anyone from serious storms. But like Clint said, Mother Nature set the table with a wood opportunity and it's better to harvest it than let it rot. 

Yup, there's some work involved. But I like the fact that harvesting that wood is a little more of a technical project than just cutting a log that's on the ground. You need a plan of attack to tackle a mess like that. A lot of the cuts require a little thought as opposed to just blasting away, so it makes it a little more interesting to me and I'm enjoying it as I go.


----------



## spike60

3000 FPS said:


> I scrounge my trees from town.
> 
> View attachment 340297



How far away is town??????? LOL


----------



## 3000 FPS

Philbert said:


> Was that a heavily forested part of Wyoming before you got there?
> 
> Philbert



I think the area was nick named Apache Grass lands. I am in the process of building a house there.
I should be moving in by Sept.


----------



## 3000 FPS

spike60 said:


> How far away is town??????? LOL




29 miles. If I want pine I have to go to the mountains which is about 100 miles one way.


----------



## stihly dan

3000 FPS said:


> Here is a pic of my scrounge pile so far this year.
> Don't ask where all the trees are. There are none. I scrounge my trees from town.
> 
> View attachment 340297
> View attachment 340298



Never in my life have I seen in person a stretch of land that I could not see a tree, or see that far. I don't think I have ever been further than 100 yards away from a tree.


----------



## 3000 FPS

stihly dan said:


> Never in my life have I seen in person a stretch of land that I could not see a tree, or see that far. I don't think I have ever been further than 100 yards away from a tree.



It is different and not for everyone that is for sure. What I like is I can see a storm coming in from 200 miles away and on a clear day which is quite common here I can see the Rocky Mountains which is also close to 200 miles away. This is where my wife is from and I have now retired here. There is a lot of area here just like this. Rolling hills of nothing but grass lands and sage brush. It is amazing how much wild life live here. The Antelope population for example is about 650,000 for the state of Wyoming. The Human population is about 500,000.


----------



## spike60

500,000 people in the entire state? Lord that sounds awful appealing to me.


----------



## 3000 FPS

One of the other things I like about here is the wild life can look very odd.


----------



## 3000 FPS

spike60 said:


> 500,000 people in the entire state? Lord that sounds awful appealing to me.



Yes that is correct. I love the outdoors here. If you don't it can get real boring.


----------



## mainewoods

Sure is flat. Like Stihly Dan , I can't look in any direction and not see forest within a 100yds. either. Never have. That would take me a lot of getting used to. Don't think I could.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> Sure is flat. Like Stihly Dan , I can't look in any direction and not see forest within a 100yds. either. Never have. That would take me a lot of getting used to. Don't think I could.




Having trees around would be nice but this is it for me.


----------



## mainewoods

I bet you have some interesting scrounging techniques.


----------



## steved

Something I've been seeing a lot of lately in this area is a couple guys with a chainsaw and a pickup will just ease off the side of the road and cut a couple dead trees down, load up, and drive off. And I'm not talking a two track backroad either, this is along a busy four lane highway. I know they don't own the property, I know part of it is the state road right of way and I also know who actually owns the property (they don't really seem to care as long as only dead trees are cut). These guys have never asked for permission from the land owner. I'm seeing this a lot more frequently and a lot more places (not just these two guys).

I know people are getting hard up for firewood because of the drawn out winter, but its still trespassing and stealing in my opinion...


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> I bet you have some interesting scrounging techniques.




It is like most places, just knowing where to go and who to ask. It also helps that I am old and responsible looking.


----------



## newyorker

"It also helps that im old and responsible looking." Lol quote of the day


----------



## 3000 FPS

newyorker said:


> "It also helps that im old and responsible looking." Lol quote of the day




I was hoping someone might appreciate that.


----------



## mainewoods

Funny, I don't feel old.


----------



## MountainHigh

old !!!  As they said so aptly in the classic Peter Sellers Movie "Being There" . . .

. . . "*Life, is a state of mind*"


----------



## mainewoods

3000 FPS said:


> It also helps that I am old and responsible looking.




I call it harmless looking. I like your description better.


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> Sure is flat. Like Stihly Dan .



Hey, I haven't been flat in 20 yrs. You know, rippling muscles and all.


----------



## mainewoods

There is a period in between there, not a comma. and I capitalized the word like, and everything!


----------



## stihlfanboy

Finally found the local davey tree crew trimmng lines. Got this load today and 2 nice bigger loads of locusts yesterday. Free and half way cut already.


----------



## mainewoods

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## dancan

Made a new scrounging tool today , I hope to try it out this weekend .


----------



## 3000 FPS

dancan said:


> Made a new scrounging tool today , I hope to try it out this weekend .



The bed liner from your truck. It should make a good sled. Even the kids can have fun in that.


----------



## philoshop

3000 FPS said:


> The bed liner from your truck. It should make a good sled. Even the kids can have fun in that.



...and pieces of an old tree stand!


----------



## dancan

End pieces are from a MEP 015 that I have for parts , the frame was all bent .


----------



## mainewoods

That should work slicker than moose snot!


----------



## dancan

I hope it hauls more with the same effort as the small one because the weight is spread over a larger area .
The walking back and forth eats up a lot of time so I hope that this proves to be more efficient .
Some friends of mine were scratching their heads when I was building it and asked "You're gonna what ?" LOL


----------



## spike60

Dan, that gets extra credit for ingenuity!


----------



## dancan

I went to the gym this afternoon , brought the RonCo 2.0 prototype with me .







Them stumps were flush cut a month ago .... Really .






Hauled out some rock maple , hard going in the mud , may have to mechanise for hauling out from here on in .

I squeezed another load of maple and pine in the UTV .






I sure wish I had that snow on the right in the big clearing on the left that was in full sun .
I went back after this load and cut another load from softwood that the owner had put in a pile for me so I could be home for supper


----------



## mainewoods

Too bad that van doesn't have a trailer hitch. You could hook up a tow strap and drag them logs right out to the road.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice gym by the way! Bet you get your money's worth,


----------



## dancan

It has a hitch but , the hardwood is 200 yards in , around a corner and then through the woods , no driveway yet 
I could sit home and do nothing , call someone and buy some wood but I'm happy at the end of the day because I was outside all day and I can sit back and replenish the carbs and not feel guilty


----------



## mainewoods

Ahh, replenishing of the carbs. The only thing I enjoy more than cuttin' wood.


----------



## mainewoods

I dragged a 20' logging chain and 3- 30' tow straps up this hill to pull out 4 - 50' ash trees. Had to cut each tree in half, but the Dodge Ram 4x4 slid 'em down the hill pretty nice in the snow. I tossed down some extra carbs after 8 trips up that hill to hook up them logs I'll tell ya!


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


>


You and your van are getting a good work out! How much wood will she take?
_*ahem*_ ....  allow me to rephrase my question!

How much* firewood* will your van hold? 

.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> I dragged a 20' logging chain and 3- 30' tow straps up this hill to pull out 4 - 50' ash trees. Had to cut each tree in half, but the Dodge Ram 4x4 slid 'em down the hill pretty nice in the snow. I tossed down some extra carbs after 8 trips up that hill to hook up them logs I'll tell ya! View attachment 340573




*Nice!*! I was scouting up the mountain yesterday in 4x4 and drove past guy I know in his early 80's packing 6 inch x 10' logs on his back to his truck 
I think the cougars leave him alone cause he's too skinny - *Tough* old bird! 
There's hope for us youngsters yet 

Going to be pulling logs off the hillside tomorrow - carbo loading tonight.

.


----------



## dancan

It'll hold a third of a cord and all my gear , about the limit I want to haul with green hardwood .
If it was all standing dead spruce I'd travel light , take out another seat and go for a half cord LOL
I think I can compete with a 1/4 to truck if I have to 
Clint , I wish I had your snow !


----------



## mainewoods

I set the truck up in the only plowed spot there was, my driveway. Pulled till I ran out of driveway, backed up and re-hooked again until I had 'em all down the hill. Pulling downhill is one advantage to living on the side of a mountain. Let's you use gravity, instead of fighting it.


----------



## mainewoods

Dancan I wish you had this snow, gladly. Makes scrounging 3 times as hard when the snow pack is this deep. 50 miles south of me, it's a whole nuther world.


----------



## zogger

How's this for scrounge, milking it out, maximum uglies! I'm busting up and burning the last dregs of a big pile of unsplit whatevers I have had for years. bottom of the pile soaked in mud rotten brand! This is mostly red oak and tulip poplar. Bust it up, let the bugs move out for a few days, burn it. Wet and punky when busted, dries amazingly fast and throws good heat..just kinda sorta real free form pieces. Before and after and my little supervisors. Anvil on a stick action!


----------



## steved

Since scrounging typically involves taking what you can get...

I was offered an ornamental plum for the cutting (storm damage) by a coworker, just to get it out of his FILs yard. Not a small tree, weird shape; but almost 20" at the base. Got a good pickup load out of it for the hauling. 

Anyone ever burnt ornamental plum before?


----------



## chads

I just got some plum too it's pretty hard waiting to see how it burns.
Chad


----------



## MountainHigh

Sunday - beautiful day - got another couple of cords of wood from the snow line. Should have taken camera along - sun glistening off snow capped peaks - trees dripping with snow - awesome!


----------



## mainewoods

After a harsh winter such as we are having, there should be plenty of blow downs and broken limbs to scavenge. Good time to reacquaint yourself with your neighbors. They may just welcome an offer to clean up the damage in exchange for the wood.


----------



## steved

I watch the local Craigslist adds too. Every now and again you get lucky. I ended up with two cords of pine and almost four of TOH for the taking. Probably another 3/4 cord of poplar. Pine is fairly easy to get for free...still has the chimney fire stigma around here.

While it might not be prime firewood...its kept my house plenty warm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Just goes to show, take anything you can get, when you have the opportunity. The trick is finding that opportunity.


----------



## BillNole

mainewoods said:


> Just goes to show, take anything you can get, when you have the opportunity. The trick is finding that opportunity.



Great point! When I first started scrounging for wood, I took anything and everything I came across. There was nothing too small or large, nor too punky or anything else in my book, as it all burned eventually. After a year of that, I started getting choosy and took only the good stuff I saw everyone else going after first, but was getting pretty close to running out. I've found a balance now in that I don't want buggy at all, but will take a lot that I wouldn't before as it will provide a good backup and can always be tossed in the firepit for a nice mid-Summer evening outside with or even at the neighbors. When someone asks for "some wood", I direct them to the less desired wood and they're tickled to get it for free.

I put up all of next years wood last summer and hope to get the year after that put up this spring/summer/fall, if I can. My back went out last week for the first time in years and I'm not sure when I'll be ready to get after it. Good thing I'm ahead and don't HAVE to do it right away!


----------



## steved

I've got enough right now for next year...got almost five cords under cover from last year. That's if I'm not heating heating the house in July.

My operation is definitely smaller than a lot of those I have seen here. Put away a touch more than a cord this weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## philoshop

steved said:


> That's if I'm not heating heating the house in July.


 Sshh. The weather-gods are listening.


----------



## mainewoods

This winter I was glad I had some less than desirable wood on hand. I hauled it out and stacked it where I knew I could get to it fairly easily if the need arose. It did!


----------



## steved

mainewoods said:


> This winter I was glad I had some less than desirable wood on hand. I hauled it out and stacked it where I knew I could get to it fairly easily if the need arose. It did!




I was glad I started cutting ahead last year (based on the thoughtson this forum), not that we didn't have other heat; but I got into next year's wood because it was a longer heating season.

I have no doubt we would have been out in January.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## philoshop

I snagged about a half cord of willow from the landfill/transfer station last august. After hemming and hawing about hauling it home after a long day of construction work; how terrible it is to burn, 42" rounds, soaking wet and heavy and all, I snagged it. Split it up pretty small while drinking a couple of beers and left it in a pile. 
The stuff was dry enough to burn in mid-october and got me to mid-november without having to dip into the more desirable wood. I also have a half cord of cottonwood/poplar to get me through this spring. Similar scenario, almost didn't grab it but I'm glad I did.

Scrounging rule #1, don't turn *anything* down if you have the time to gather and process it. Wood is fire, and fire is heat. Scrounging is not for snobs. Anything that makes the stacks of primo wood last longer is worth picking up, IMO.


----------



## Philbert

philoshop said:


> Scrounging rule #1, don't turn *anything* down if you have the time to gather and process it.



I would temper that a little. Depends on how badly you need the wood and what options you have available.

Philbert


----------



## steved

I know a lot of folks on here gave me a bad time about trailering home and processing several cords of tree of heaven, but it heated my house just as good as any other softwood. It throws good heat. And it was free for the hauling.

Again, knowing what 
burns and what has some stigma attached to it also help in the scrounging...nobody wanted that TOH, I heated my house with it more or less for free. Same with the pine...nobody would touch it, I took as much as I could haul...again, free.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

In the begging like a lot of us , grabbed anything , now I am several years ahead ( more than 3). I now can wallow in the luxury of being somewhat snobitish about it, Additionally stacking area is a bit tight, without incurring the wrath of the local Gov. types. I have some aspen/popple trees on the property that need to come down before Mother Nature has her way, as you know they will either get a part of the house or power lines if not directly then by association. New neighbors already asked about the same thing late last fall since then 2 of their's have succumbed to weather related fury, in about the only area that could do no harm other that to make a mess. even missed the 2 cords stacked close by- Mother Nature's aim must been off a bit that day. Still have apx foot of ice/snow in that area so haven't worried about it.


----------



## dancan

Well , since the snow's days are numbered (cept for what's on the radar for Wednesday ) I figured I'd better get an extra hand for scroungin durin the upcoming blackfly season .

Since I can't afford a PortaWinch or one of these .



I searched and found a starting point .






It's a 12v Powerwinch and it was cheap , I gots plenty of rope and snatch blocks


----------



## mainewoods

Enough to go 200yds. and around a corner?


----------



## mainewoods

That is gonna work pretty sweet for twitching some wood. Or pulling your sled.


----------



## dancan

Yup , that's what I'm talkin about LOL
Got to make a mount and a couple of rope guides like the Portawinch .
Even if it doesn't pull tons , if it pulls the sled I'll be happy .


----------



## philoshop

Philbert said:


> I would temper that a little. Depends on how badly you need the wood and what options you have available.
> Philbert


That's why I said, "...if you have the time to gather and process it."
I didn't like grabbing the crap after a hard day of work, but it was there, it was free, and it was just what I needed at the start of this 'winter that won't end'.
My options are; gather wood, or freeze to death.


----------



## mainewoods

Rope guides would be the ticket, if you can fashion something workable. Snatch blocks work great by themselves, add motorized pulling power and you have the best of both worlds. I use a 4x4 Dodge for my pulling, my $600 skiddah!. All you need for a power winch is a tree.


----------



## Philbert

philoshop said:


> That's why I said, "...if you have the time to gather and process it."



What I meant was that sometimes you take what you can get, and sometimes you might have choices. After a severe blow down, you might be able to choose which piles to scrounge from. Other times, pallet wood can look pretty appealing. If you have a bunch of wood already put away, you can be choosier about how far you want to travel, and how much effort you want to put into the wood than if the house is getting cold.

Philbert


----------



## philoshop

Philbert said:


> What I meant was that sometimes you take what you can get, and sometimes you might have choices. After a severe blow down, you might be able to choose which piles to scrounge from. Other times, pallet wood can look pretty appealing. If you have a bunch of wood already put away, you can be choosier about how far you want to travel, and how much effort you want to put into the wood than if the house is getting cold.
> 
> Philbert


No argument with that. But, I was at the 'dump' and it was available, so I didn't turn it down. I could have, but I didn't. I had plenty of stuff to split and stack waiting for me at home.
I'm a couple of years ahead with primo firewood, and have been for many years. I didn't really need the crap, but I grabbed it anyway. And I'm glad I did, as it turned out.
The OP asked/talked about scrounging firewood, and set up a great discussion about just that. I added my opinion; take what you can, when you can. Scrounging 101 IMHO.


----------



## chads

The power co took down several locust and ash trees today in front of a warehouse.
I asked the guard if I could have them and she said I needed to come back tomorrow and ask inside.
Hopefully I will be able to pick them up before someone else gets them or someone else that works there gets it.
Its right on the road and about 1.5 cords maybe a bit more.
I'm hopeful but doubtful at this point.
Wish me luck.
Chad


----------



## zogger

chads said:


> The power co took down several locust and ash trees today in front of a warehouse.
> I asked the guard if I could have them and she said I needed to come back tomorrow and ask inside.
> Hopefully I will be able to pick them up before someone else gets them or someone else that works there gets it.
> Its right on the road and about 1.5 cords maybe a bit more.
> I'm hopeful but doubtful at this point.
> Wish me luck.
> Chad



Luck!


----------



## mainewoods

Good luck! The eyes of a scrounger are always searching.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

I am not ashamed to scrounge when I can. I keep a small saw in the truck in case the need is there to make a few cuts to be able to get pieces in the truck to get them home. So far it has worked for me. 
I don't scrounge all of my wood since I have a friend that has a tree company and lives around the corner so he will drop a load off every now and then. 
Up until now I have never bought firewood.


----------



## newyorker

Cut 13 mule loads today and yesterday just stuff laying down wanted to get it out of woods before mud season probley 10-20 times that laying down just havnt had the time


----------



## philoshop

newyorker said:


> View attachment 341124
> Cut 13 mule loads today and yesterday just stuff laying down wanted to get it out of woods before mud season probley 10-20 times that laying down just havnt had the time



Glad to know you're my neighbor! I probably drove by your place today on the way to the job site.
All the toys, and a good work ethic. We *will *have a beer together soon, my friend. Maybe invite FlraDave up from Middlesex and have a mini GTG? He's got some toys too.


----------



## newyorker

I'm down for a beer at the ceder anytime please don't tell my wife their toys I told her they are Necessity's​


----------



## Deleted member 83629

No scrounging today but i got my flue cleaned out green wood is he** got a 5 gallon bucket of puffed gunk out.
I wish winter would give it up so i can haul some good wood out.


----------



## mainewoods

With all the snow we had this winter, mud is sure to be a scrounging issue. The last thing anyone wants to do is tear up someone's lawn, or leave a rutted,muddy mess. Being considerate and mindful of the surroundings, is the best way to keep good relations with whomever allows you to gather wood from their property. A good reputation is priceless for a wood scrounger.


----------



## MountainHigh

This weeks scrounged wood so far - guessing 2 to 3 cords. Maple, fir and some birch.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Looks like MountainHigh is having a pretty good week


----------



## MountainHigh

shutup-n-cut said:


> Looks like MountainHigh is having a pretty good week



thanks - Looking good so far ... fell a decent dead stand fir and gave my neighbour the bigger end rounds, he's younger 
We pulled it 150' to the landing by hooking up to trailer hitch. Taking a few days off now to rest the knees. Hillside makes for a good workout.


----------



## mainewoods

Sweet load of wood. Scrounging at it's finest!


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> I went to the gym this afternoon , brought the RonCo 2.0 prototype with me .
> 
> Nice job you and that Stihl did. What I used to do when I hauled wood in my Explorer was I build a wood box out of plywood that would slide right in and out and drop down over the wheel wells (bottom, left & right, & front, no back). I made it a lot easier to get the wood in and out, protected the inside of the vehicle (especially the back of the seats) and made vehicle clean up much easier. If you do this a lot, you may want to try it. I would just take it out and pop the back seats up when I wasn't using it. Worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them stumps were flush cut a month ago .... Really .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hauled out some rock maple , hard going in the mud , may have to mechanise for hauling out from here on in .
> 
> I squeezed another load of maple and pine in the UTV .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish I had that snow on the right in the big clearing on the left that was in full sun .
> I went back after this load and cut another load from softwood that the owner had put in a pile for me so I could be home for supper


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> Sunday - beautiful day - got another couple of cords of wood from the snow line. Should have taken camera along - sun glistening off snow capped peaks - trees dripping with snow - awesome!



Sound like you and that saw are having a good time, you are making me jealous! Only 3 more weeks and I can get out there! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Sound like you and that saw are having a good time, you are making me jealous! Only 3 more weeks and I can get out there! Keep up the good work.



Thanks MustangM - my new saw is turning out to be a huge boost to productivity - 346xp is collecting dust these days. 562xp slices and dices with gusto .... really enjoying it. Spring should be in full force by the time you finish tax work - perfect timing 

.


----------



## MustangMike

There is noting like a good saw (or other tool for that matter) that makes a job seem more like fun! I am so happy for you, and I still think those 60 cc s are the "Sweet Spot".


----------



## Cheesecutter

Agreed. My 60cc saws are my "go to" saws for everything from limbs to 16 inches. I know my 562 is fast becoming my favorite saw, even over the 2171. I think it's flat out the most versatile saw I ever used.


----------



## newyorker

Ended up cutting 18 mule loads this week got maybe 2/3 split today,

got seven cords stacked maybe another three or four their would like to have around 15 20 cord stacked by fall


----------



## newyorker

Hopefully with the new caddy I will burn around four cord my house heats pretty easy


----------



## mainewoods

Nice work!


----------



## MountainHigh

Cheesecutter said:


> Agreed. My 60cc saws are my "go to" saws for everything from limbs to 16 inches. I know my 562 is fast becoming my favorite saw, even over the 2171. I think it's flat out the most versatile saw I ever used.



Right on ... I'm using my 20" 562xp for everything I cut now. Most of my wood is 8" to 24" - It recently did just fine cutting 30" fir as well. Looking back, I should have gone larger than my 346xp years ago. Bucking logs with 562xp and sharp chain makes you feel like an award winning sushi chef, slicing and dicing dragon rolls 
.


----------



## MustangMike

Great Post Mountain, I love it.


----------



## dancan

The daum mule was kickin me in the AS Hat today .


----------



## mainewoods

Is that blood, or just from you straining too hard?


----------



## dancan

I took the mules to work today , the small one for the woods trail , the bigger one for the flat wide open trail .







Here's the Ronco 2.0 haulin some yellow birch one the mule trail .







Got some rock maple as well , poor ole UTV , sure am glad the trailer hitch doesn't let the bumper drag LOL
Even had a couple of rounds that had to ride up front today .


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Is that blood, or just from you straining too hard?



Effin comainians ..... Mud ! don'tchaknow the colour o mud ???


----------



## MustangMike

As I stated previously, I would build a plywood wood box for that poor passenger vehicle. Nice shots.


----------



## mainewoods

I haven't seen mud since last Nov., forgot what it looked like. My humble apology's. Hadn't ought to make fun of a man that works as hard scroungin' as you do.


----------



## mainewoods

Real nice load of wood!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

MustangMike said:


> As I stated previously, I would build a plywood wood box for that poor passenger vehicle. Nice shots.


More weight.......not sure about that lol


----------



## dancan

As I've posted in plenty o pics , I like to split it before I load , after doing 4 rounds in half , this maple is reserved for the splittah ....
This has got to be the most spiral shyte I've run into yet , easier to split pasture spruce than this 
Hey Clint !! I hope your skiddah finds some o dat spring mhud ...... LOL


----------



## stihly dan

Grabbed a heaping truck load of ash today before the flooding rains start. A special thanks to maine woods also. For reminding me/us about looking for those low dead red oak branches. As I was leaving, there it was 4 inch 2o ft branch that I had not noticed in the last many visits. Pulled the saw back out and now have 1 1/2 days of heat in the basement. No stacking or drying.


----------



## MustangMike

MuskokaSplitter said:


> More weight.......not sure about that lol



Not much, you can even get away with using 1/4" on the bottom, just something to make the wood slide in and out and make vehicle clean up easier. It is no fun pushing wood across carpeting! Trust me, it works well, I used one for years. When I went up to the Mountains, my Explorer doubled as a big wheelbarrow. And the importance of protecting the driver and front seats from shifting wood can not be over emphasized (especially when you have to go down hill & brake).


----------



## dancan

Yup , I know that hill you speak of , gets you every time when you haveta jump on the binders LOL


----------



## ReggieT

Found this down by the Riverside after a big storm produced about 10-12 blow-downs.

A small load of Black Cherry to mix with my Pecan wood for the smoker!


----------



## spike60

To add a different dimension here, scrounging is a lot about sources. Sometimes you know where your wood is coming from and sometimes you don't. We're all itchy to get at it after this long winter. Even those of us who stay more than a year ahead on wood. So, who's already got their sources lined up and who is still looking or unsure where they'll be cutting this season? 

I've probably got at least a full season's worth of wood with that storm damage mess behind the store. Two decent trees on my own property, and the tops and drops from my friend Todd's logging sites. So, I'm more than set as far as opportunities go. Comical thing with Todd is that he thanks me for helping clean up that stuff. But I'm glad that I'm actually doing something that is useful to him and not simply showing up for free wood.


----------



## ReggieT

spike60 said:


> To add a different dimension here, scrounging is a lot about sources. Sometimes you know where your wood is coming from and sometimes you don't. We're all itchy to get at it after this long winter. Even those of us who stay more than a year ahead on wood. So, who's already got their sources lined up and who is still looking or unsure where they'll be cutting this season?
> 
> I've probably got at least a full season's worth of wood with that storm damage mess behind the store. Two decent trees on my own property, and the tops and drops from my friend Todd's logging sites. So, I'm more than set as far as opportunities go. Comical thing with Todd is that he thanks me for helping clean up that stuff. But I'm glad that I'm actually doing something that is useful to him and not simply showing up for free wood.


Sounds like you're pretty set Spike. Great planning. My situation is kinda funky; it goes something like this. I have more wood than I can burn in 5 seasons at my fingertips, but the market for Firewood here is dirt cheap because of the mass availability! Not to mention I just sold my 034 & all my junk saws...ze 025 is all that's left! I'm drooling over 3-4 cords of hard red maple bucked & 2 cords of red oak (un-bucked) about 8 mile down the road...free & easy!


----------



## stihly dan

Never had a scrounge season lined up. If it is available I get it our it's gone. Longest scrounge I've had was 2 weeks worth. Is it evan scrounging if you have a whole summer and its held for you?


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> poor ole UTV , sure am glad the trailer hitch doesn't let the bumper drag LOL
> Even had a couple of rounds that had to ride up front today .



If you can do your own repairs, keep your eye out for a decent 1980's/90's 4x4 P/U

Neighbour found a lifted F150 with *steel box insert* for $100 !!! The owner couldn't figure out what was wrong with it and was so frustrated he was willing to throw it away. Couple of minor seal repairs costing about $170 in parts, some new bearings and brakes and it runs great - built like a tank. The perfect/cheap wood hauler for backwoods - great clearance and carries *full cord load*.

- -


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> Effin comainians ..... Mud ! don'tchaknow the colour o mud ???



LOL - you had us all worried there for a minute


----------



## MountainHigh

stihly dan said:


> Never had a scrounge season lined up. If it is available I get it our it's gone. Longest scrounge I've had was 2 weeks worth. Is it evan scrounging if you have a whole summer and its held for you?



ya, *early bird* gets the scrounge around here too. You snooze you lose the wood.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Not much, you can even get away with using 1/4" on the bottom, just something to make the wood slide in and out and make vehicle clean up easier. It is no fun pushing wood across carpeting! Trust me, it works well, I used one for years. When I went up to the Mountains, my Explorer doubled as a big wheelbarrow. And the importance of protecting the driver and front seats from shifting wood can not be over emphasized (especially when you have to go down hill & brake).



ya sounds like a good plan with 1/2 inch on bottom and 1/4" on sides .... or if you're really concerned about weight you could just duct tape some heavy poly to form a 'U' bottom and protect the bottom from goup as well as part way up the walls. The *lazy* man's partial sled protector


----------



## mainewoods

My $600 - 96' Dodge Ram Magnum 4x4 skiddah. I was twitching a 40 foot, 30" oak log down the side of the mountain when it started to pass me, so I nudged it into a ledge, with the front bumper, to slow it down before I reached the landing. I'm here to tell ya, that old Dodge can sure skid some wood. My 86' Ford F250 cost me $500 and I use it to push and stack up the logs, besides plowing all this damn snow. Chains on the rear of both trucks make quite a difference, in my opinion. The battle scars are priceless.


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> ya sounds like a good plan with 1/2 inch on bottom and 1/4" on sides .... or if you're really concerned about weight you could just duct tape some heavy poly to form a 'U' bottom and protect the bottom from goup as well as part way up the walls. The *lazy* man's partial sled protector



Mountain, the only piece that has to be strong is the front board that protects you and your seats. if you design it right, the bottom and both sides are supported by the vehicle and can be very thin. It just makes it so much easier to get the wood in and out, and also really protects the inside of the vehicle. When I used to slide it in my Explorer I referred to it a a "Pick Up Truck Conversion".


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 342080
> I was twitching a 40 foot, 30" oak log down the side of the mountain when it started to pass me, so I nudged it into a ledge, with the front bumper, to slow it down before I reached the landing.


Now that's a great story to be able to tell your grandkids!  Nice going Clint!
Gotta love those old beaters that run like tanks eh! Best part is, if you bust them up, you're not out an arm and a leg and with most of them, you or an old school mechanic can still work on them without requiring $90+ per hour daignostics shop time.

- - - -



MustangMike said:


> Mountain, the only piece that has to be strong is the front board that protects you and your seats. if you design it right, the bottom and both sides are supported by the vehicle and can be very thin.



. . . that makes good sense Mike ! 

.


----------



## mainewoods

I pull the logs out to my woods road with 10,000lb. - 30' tow straps and a piece of logging chain. This particular log was at the end of the tow strap and gained momentum quicker than I expected. Fortunately I was able to wait until it got by me a few feet and then guided it into the ledge to stop it. Once I pull the logs out to the road I hook them up short with a chain, to have better control of them. This one was anxious to get to the landing. Those tow straps are tough and relatively cheap. I hook a chain on the logs first so the straps don't touch the ground. 3 -30' straps ,with safety hooks on each end, plus a 15' chain give a nice 100' reach to snatch out trees I can't back right up to. I was skeptical of using tow straps at first, but not any more. They handle some pretty good size loads, and are lighter than dragging a chain through the woods.They have much more uses then just pulling out stuck vehicles. Pretty handy thing to have for a scrounger. I have used straps to pull many smaller trees out to where I could cut them up easier, rather than wading into the brush ,cutting them up and tossing, or carrying them to my vehicle for loading. You would be surprised at what just a regular car, on flat ground, will pull with a strap. Saved me a lot of hand carrying more than once. I keep one in every vehicle, and wouldn't be without it. The safety hooks on each end allow you to hook onto any vehicle, and connect individual straps together for more reach.


----------



## MustangMike

Great advice Clint, where do you generally purchase those straps with the safety hooks? I have sometimes pulled logs out to the old logging roads with a hand powered rope winch, but that is a time consuming method.


----------



## PA Dan

I have got them from Amazon!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3000 FPS

I use wire rope made for winches. I form a loop on the end so I can use it as a choker and also attach it to other cables if needed.
I have one that is 100' and another that I cut into sections, and welded the ends back up so it will not unravel. I believe they are 6000 lbs and will pull anything I need.


----------



## mainewoods

The last one I bought was from Amazon. It was a yellow 30 footer with safety hooks on both ends. 10,000 lb. rated. I believe they were on sale at the time for $19 w/ free shipping. Safety hooks are the best. They allow you connect lengths without the hooks falling off.


----------



## mainewoods

I have not snapped one yet and I have put them to the test with some some pretty good size logs.


----------



## Mike-M

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/zip/4395387943.html

Almost a half hour out of my way, but its already bucked and seasoned. Cant decide if I want this one.


----------



## Philbert

Mike-M said:


> Cant decide if I want this one.



Actually, you decided once you posted that link on a site for firewood scroungers.

Philbert


----------



## Mike-M

Philbert said:


> Actually, you decided once you posted that link on a site for firewood scroungers.
> 
> Philbert


Im tryin to think of an excuse to be in that area, but havent come up with anything. Think im gonna pass on this one


----------



## MustangMike

Mike-M said:


> Im tryin to think of an excuse to be in that area, but havent come up with anything. Think im gonna pass on this one



Looks like it was already cut, so why on earth would you even want it!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Looks like it was already cut, so why on earth would you even want it!



LOL - ya where's the fun in that 

.


----------



## mainewoods

One thing I have found using tow straps is to use a piece of short chain for both hook up points. A chain to hook around the load ( log-branch- top-etc) and a chain to hook to the vehicle. A chain on each end will save the strap from coming in contact with anything that could cause abrasions to the nylon. Eliminate any chance the strap will rub on the vehicle doing the pulling, and the log being pulled. A piece of chain extending out from the body of the vehicle, and out from the log, will keep the strap suspended off the ground when pulling a load. I use a grab hook on one end, and a safety hook on the other end of each piece of chain. Gives more flexibility on the hook up. Using the straps just for pulling, and not direct hook up, ensures longevity of the tow strap.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> I have not snapped one yet and I have put them to the test with some some pretty good size logs.





mainewoods said:


> One thing I have found using tow straps is to use a piece of short chain for both hook up points. A chain to hook around the load ( log-branch- top-etc) and a chain to hook to the vehicle. A chain on each end will save the strap from coming in contact with anything that could cause abrasions to the nylon. Eliminate any chance the strap will rub on the vehicle doing the pulling, and the log being pulled. A piece of chain extending out from the body of the vehicle, and out from the log, will keep the strap suspended off the ground when pulling a load. I use a grab hook on one end, and a safety hook on the other end of each piece of chain. Gives more flexibility on the hook up. Using the straps just for pulling, and not direct hook up, ensures longevity of the tow strap.




I think I get your drift, I'm thinking you loop chain through/around tow bar and secure with grab hook and then hookup your chain to the safety hook of first strap - then same thing around log in reverse . . . any pictures?


----------



## mainewoods

Exactly. As an example my Dodge Ram has a Reece trailer hitch with multiple attachment points, so that particular chain has 2 safety hooks on it. For any other vehicle without a Reece hitch I use a grab hook so you can loop it around a variety of pulling points. A safety hook looped around an object ( a trailer ball for instance) and snapped back onto the chain has a tendency to crush the safety clasp when it pulls tight. Same issue hooking up to a log with a safety hook instead of a grab hook.


----------



## spike60

stihly dan said:


> Is it evan scrounging if you have a whole summer and its held for you?



Yeah, I'd say so. Doesn't always need to be a race with the next guy.

In my book, scrounging is any and all wood that you get for free. Whether it's on the roadside or a tree that blows down on your own property.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We dumped probably 5-6 cords worth of Ash logs that went in the tub grinder yesterday to make mulch. Scroungers always come into the office asking for free wood




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

KenJax Tree said:


> Scroungers always come into the office asking for free wood



And . . . .?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Don't recall if I mentioned this, but I live in a county with EAB restrictions - no hardwood firewood (any species) can be moved out, so some scrounging opportunities are limited. 

The cities are removing affected ash trees but won't let you keep the wood, because they want to eliminate any potential habitat for the bugs. Used to able to take wood from the compost/branch collection sites, but no more. Technically, ash can be kept within the quarantined areas, and de-barked wood is acceptable, but they still discourage this - prefer kiln dried firewood, etc.

So scrounging locally cut, non-ash trees from tree service companies is a prime source.

Philbert


----------



## shutup-n-cut

spike60 said:


> Yeah, I'd say so. Doesn't always need to be a race with the next guy.
> 
> In my book, scrounging is any and all wood that you get for free. Whether it's on the roadside or a tree that blows down on your own property.


 
I couldnt agree more. I have yet to buy wood and with what I have coming up this weekend I should be set for at least two years , so far it has worked for me.
Sometimes you need to jump on it ; like the roadside pile and other times it is good to be lucky ; like the neighbor that is having trees taken down , knows you burn wood and offers it to you.

Lastly ; it makes it much easier to convince the better half that a new chainsaw is a neccesity and not just a new toy.

Still cheaper than paying the oil man.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Philbert said:


> And . . . .?
> 
> Philbert



They can't get it. Most of its not cut to firewood size and the company won't allow anyone in the yard to cut it due to regulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

KenJax Tree said:


> They can't get it. Most of its not cut to firewood size and the company won't allow anyone in the yard to cut it due to regulations.



Thanks.

Liability concerns are understandable.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

I am not surprised, it is a place of business. Too many sue happy people around. A business open to public access is a lot different than private property.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I was able to scrounge some more wood. Those are the centers pieces from large cable reels. About 6' tall.


----------



## MountainHigh

got another 3 cords, and the 562xp's bar is still like new  .... mostly maple and alder. When we get a pause in the rain, it'll be time to haul out the splitter.




and another approximate 3 cords from earlier in the season using the old 346xp ....


----------



## 3000 FPS

MountainHigh said:


> got another 3 cords, and the 562xp's bar is still like new  .... mostly maple and alder. When we get a pause in the rain, it'll be time to haul out the splitter.
> 
> View attachment 342573


Nice looking stack of wood.


----------



## MountainHigh

3000 FPS said:


> Nice looking stack of wood.


Thanks ... felt good getting it and will feel good staying warm with it. It's the simple things that make this geezer happy


----------



## mainewoods

That 562 looks right at home on top of that pile of wood. Really nice wood, stacked and piled!


----------



## MustangMike

Nothing makes you smile like a fast saw (well, almost nothing), the fast car does it too!!!!

A good saw makes work seem like fun, now what is the value of that!


----------



## KenJax Tree

I can't imagine smiling the whole time i ran a saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That is because you get to do it too much, never make your hobby your job! All kidding aside, I'm sure we have all had times when it did not seem like fun. But I still enjoy doing it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

MountainHigh said:


> Thanks ... felt good getting it and will feel good staying warm with it. It's the simple things that makes this geezer happy


I completely understand geezer language.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I gotta agree with you. But it was never a hobby for me being that i don't burn wood often, i have a barrel stove in my garage but that's it. I do like what i do and enjoy it when the weather is nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

KenJax Tree said:


> i don't burn wood often


oh the horror! 

ya I know, us nutbar wood burners are the minority, but that's a good thing - more wood for us to scrounge


----------



## MountainHigh

3000 FPS said:


> I was able to scrounge some more wood. Those are the centers pieces from large cable reels. About 6' tall.
> View attachment 342534



wow - I don't see a tree in sight on your photo. How far do you have to drive to get firewood? Those centre pieces off cable reels look like a nice creative score! What kind of wood are those large rounds?


----------



## 3000 FPS

MountainHigh said:


> wow - I don't see a tree in sight on your photo. How far do you have to drive to get firewood? Those centre pieces off cable reels look like a nice creative score! What kind of wood are those large rounds?



The large rounds are cottonwood. I also have some Siberian elm mixed in there. The center pieces from the cable reels are what look like a mix of pine and oak. 

There are no trees unless you go to town or the mountains. Town is about 30 miles away and the mountains are about 70 miles away.
When the weather gets warmer and the snow melts in the mountains I will go get some pine.


----------



## MountainHigh

3000 FPS said:


> The large rounds are cottonwood. I also have some Siberian elm mixed in there. The center pieces from the cable reels are what look like a mix of pine and oak.
> 
> There are no trees unless you go to town or the mountains. Town is about 30 miles away and the mountains are about 70 miles away.
> When the weather gets warmer and the snow melts in the mountains I will go get some pine.



I'll never complain about having to drive a little more than up the mountain behind me for wood again


----------



## mainewoods

Me neither. That's what I call a dedicated wood burner.


----------



## MustangMike

Compared to NY, it looked like a lunar landscape. A lot of people don't realize we have both the Catskill and Adirondack Mountains here, both rich in timber lore.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> Me neither. That's what I call a dedicated wood burner.




I am retired so I have the time. I also love being in the out doors and of course running one of the many saws that I have. 
Plus there is just something about watching a fire in the wood burner on a cold winter evening. Just me and my wife. I had her running the splitter yesterday. Got keep her young.


----------



## MountainHigh

3000 FPS said:


> I am retired so I have the time. I also love being in the out doors and of course running one of the many saws that I have.
> Plus there is just something about watching a fire in the wood burner on a cold winter evening. Just me and my wife. I had her running the splitter yesterday. Got keep her young.



yep - wood burner through the glass on cold winter evening - beats watching TV by a mile 
I'll have to try my wife on that Splitter idea of yours .... but I'm guessing this will be her reaction . . . > 


.


----------



## mainewoods

I find the ladies like running the splitter.I sure appreciate it when they do,too.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> I find the ladies like running the splitter.I sure appreciate it when they do,too.


I think in my wife's case she is just curious about it and then finds it is no big deal especially when I am lifting the logs onto the splitter.


----------



## mainewoods

My wife scrounges just about all the kindling, and fills 3 bins stored in the barn. She picks up bushels of pine cones and several truck loads of fallen, small dead pine branches, and cuts them up with the chop saw into kindling size. It's a big help, and frees me up to do the firewood. She really enjoys driving the 4x4 in the woods, and keeping our woods roads clean while gathering kindling. She also likes running the splitter, and it makes it twice as fast.


----------



## philoshop

Sounds like a keeper, Mainewoods!


----------



## MustangMike

mainewoods said:


> My wife scrounges just about all the kindling, and fills 3 bins stored in the barn. She picks up bushels of pine cones and several truck loads of fallen, small dead pine branches, and cuts them up with the chop saw into kindling size. It's a big help, and frees me up to do the firewood. She really enjoys driving the 4x4 in the woods, and keeping our woods roads clean while gathering kindling. She also likes running the splitter, and it makes it twice as fast.



You lucky guy! She sound like a keeper!


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> My wife scrounges just about all the kindling, and fills 3 bins stored in the barn. She picks up bushels of pine cones and several truck loads of fallen, small dead pine branches, and cuts them up with the chop saw into kindling size. It's a big help, and frees me up to do the firewood. She really enjoys driving the 4x4 in the woods, and keeping our woods roads clean while gathering kindling. She also likes running the splitter, and it makes it twice as fast.



That is great. Having a wife and a friend, that is what it is all about.


----------



## MountainHigh

ahhh that's different than I initially thought .... *you* guys are *loading *the splitter for your wives! Operating the *lever* of the splitter would be likely ok with my wifey as well and might be nice (come to think of it, she's operated my lever on occasion already  ... sorry, couldn't resist  .... but after the 5 or 10 minute novelty wares off , I expect I'll be faced with 2 ultimatums, 'choices' in wifey's language, 1) haute cuisine chef or 2) splitter lever operator - ding ding ding - haute cuisine wins! 

For those among you who have spllitter lever operator *AND* haute cuisine chef, my hat is off to you.


----------



## mainewoods

My wife is also a licensed nurse, a licensed massage therapist,a great cook, keeps splitting until it's done, and is my best friend.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> My wife is also a licensed nurse, a licensed massage therapist,a great cook, keeps splitting until it's done, and is my best friend.


I'm guessing she has an Arboriste login and is watching what you type as well? 

All kidding aside, lucky is the man whose wife is his best friend. Ditto here Clint


----------



## 3000 FPS

MountainHigh said:


> I'm guessing she has an Arboriste login and is watching what you type as well?
> 
> All kidding aside, lucky is the man whose wife is his best friend. Ditto here Clint



After 40 years me and the wife have figured out how to get along. I always tell her, just you and me babe.


----------



## dancan

Best part about scroungin is getting out there .







Scored some more dead standing spruce today .






Got it hauled out but the snow sure is getting sparse on the skid trail , it didn't take me long to think to lay fir branches down on the mud patches LOL











Got it split and loaded up , done for the day .






Had a couple of pieces ride up front LOL


----------



## Philbert

(I think that this last photo is the same one he keeps using over and over . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Cut & paste and photoshop LOL
I'm pretty sure this was the last weekend for the plastic mules , I'm gonna miss the snow .


----------



## mainewoods

Whatcha gonna do now?
One of these?


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

I like the 4 wheel wagon idea .
Mechanization is what's gonna happen , pretty soon all the lots will be sold where I'm scrounging so I'm not sure where the next spot will be so I'll have to be ready .


----------



## mainewoods

Don't underestimate those bicycle tire carriers. I use one to transport my 100# canoe into remote ponds and they are very stable, and easily rolled over rough terrain. I have pulled some pretty heavy loads with those garden carts too. They hold quite a bit of wood and perfectly balanced when loaded right. It's one of those, "you need to try one to see what I mean", deals.


----------



## mainewoods

Mechanized is the way to go though, without question. We ain't gettin' any younger ya know!


----------



## 3000 FPS

mainewoods said:


> Mechanized is the way to go though, without question. We ain't gettin' any younger ya know!



That ain't no lie.


----------



## Mike-M

This is what a normal load looks like for me, barely filling my ranger. I'll find a load like this every few days on the side of the road, or on CL. Always try to keep gloves and a cheapo saw in my truck, cause little scores like this seem to pop up everywhere I go. 
Todays was 2 trees at an old ladys house. I believe one to be locust and the other is cedar. The cedar feels real gopherish so i think im gonna cut it to 8" and split it for kindling.


----------



## mainewoods

Since I have become "age challenged", mechanized equipment has taken on a new meaning. I loaded 4' firewood by hand for 30 years, and it was time for a change.


----------



## Brettl

I haven't read but the 1st thread by op, so just in response to that: Believe it or not, cl wanted ads have been my best source for finding hedgerows to cut for my folks. If you are just cutting for personal use, mention it in your ad. Both guys ground I'm cutting on right now mentioned that they noticed in my ad that I was cutting for my folks.
Next, knocking on doors out in the country, just like we used to do for hunting. I say used to because it's all leased out now. I think this would be the single best way if I hadn't already located these two spots using the computer.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Cut & paste and photoshop LOL
> I'm pretty sure this was the last weekend for the plastic mules , I'm gonna miss the snow .



That spruce looks like some serious fun splitting it up.


----------



## dancan

It's easier than you think zog , these stems are straight grained , pretty dry and split in half pretty good even at 22" , the few that put up a fight get the tag team , the pa50 driven in one side and the x25 on the other 
The last hardwood that I drug home was the first load that I didn't split before I loaded . After beating on a couple I threw it in the van round and split it with the SS , it would take two hits to split and a loud crack when it came apart , I have no idea what it was .


----------



## mainewoods

House lots being cleared, is another good place for a scrounger to pick up some firewood. As Dancan has shown, it can be done with minimum equipment and maximum effort. It pays to keep your eyes and ears open at all times.


----------



## Brettl

Lot of housing developments going up everywhere. I've got wood that way. Should go without saying but get permission from the sight foreman or developer because it's the right way to go about it and so they know you're removing and not dumping.


----------



## MountainHigh

Philbert said:


> (I think that this last photo is the same one he keeps using over and over . . . . )
> Philbert


 

Bagged a real nice full load today . . .


----------



## dancan

Brettl , I guess I wont talk about the free dumptruck loads of mixed wood from the secret subdivision yet to be named to be delivered to a secret location ............Yet ....


----------



## dancan

MountainHigh said:


> Bagged a real nice full load today . . .
> View attachment 343464



If it wasn't fer the scoop ....


----------



## Brettl

dancan said:


> Brettl , I guess I wont talk about the free dumptruck loads of mixed wood from the secret subdivision yet to be named to be delivered to a secret location ............Yet ....



Helps to know people and make the right aquaintances. I live in Wichita KS in the city and have no room for such loads of wood. Far out in western Kansas we have some old family property left over from the days when our ancestors came over from Germany in covered wagons. I'd like to move out there some day. I'd have room for all I could cut.
I'd be a wood choppin' fool!!


----------



## Mike-M

Todays score. Mostly oak, already seasoned and split. A couple pieces of pine in there, i took them anyway cause the guy was real nice.


----------



## Jere39

I've got plenty wood right at home. But, I'm trustee at my local church, and it seems every serious storm drops an oak, or hickory, or one of our several wild cherry trees like this load:

. 

Sawyer gets the choice. I donate some to the Boy Scouts to keep warm during their Christmas Tree sales campaign and Klondike races and practice.


----------



## MustangMike

Hi everyone, looks like you have been doing fine on this thread. Don't know why my internet stopped notifying me of posts here, but this website keeps doing strange things to me like that. Also, that new 362 thread has had me distracted. It was so nice to get some support for that saw, and it came like a tidal wave!

In a few days I'll be free to be out cutting again, looking forward to it, 4/15 can not come soon enough!

Enjoyed reading the recent posts here, hopefully this post will get me "back on notification".

If anyone wants go see my "project in progress", exit chainsaw and go to "milling ... Chainsaw Timber Framing" and you will see what me, MechanicMatt (my nephew) my brother and my friend Harold have been working on the past year +.

Good Luck with the cutting.
MustangMike


----------



## MustangMike

You know Clint, if I had a Moose like yours, i would not complain about my age!!!! Honestly, My Uncle (since departed) purchased an old Saw Mill from and old guy (since departed) in the Catskills, to use as a hunting cabin. My Uncle asked him how he was able to run the sawmill by himself. He describe how he would cut down a tree, attach it to his horse, and on command the horse would drag the log to the sawmill, back up to unhook himself, and return to the guy to drag the next log. Now that was a horse!

The old guy was also a Water Witcher. The local well companies would hire him, but not on the books. My brother and I did not believe it really worked, so he put his forked stick in our hands, told us how to hold it, and when you went past were he said there was water, you knew it. There are things we just don't understand.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> You know Clint, if I had a Moose like yours, i would not complain about my age!!!! Honestly, My Uncle (since departed) purchased an old Saw Mill from and old guy (since departed) in the Catskills, to use as a hunting cabin. My Uncle asked him how he was able to run the sawmill by himself. He describe how he would cut down a tree, attach it to his horse, and on command the horse would drag the log to the sawmill, back up to unhook himself, and return to the guy to drag the next log. Now that was a horse!
> 
> The old guy was also a Water Witcher. The local well companies would hire him, but not on the books. My brother and I did not believe it really worked, so he put his forked stick in our hands, told us how to hold it, and when you went past were he said there was water, you knew it. There are things we just don't understand.


Pardon me going off thread but I couldn't pass by the witching comment. It is real. It doesn't work for me and most others but it does work for some. I have a friend that is good at it and has a way of proving it to doubters. He cuts a green "Y" branch, holds one of the Y ends in his left hand and asks the doubter to hold the other Y end in their right hand, walk with the base of the Y pointing level and straight ahead, kind of like a slow dance where the mans left hand and the womans right hand are each holding a wing of the Y. When you get to the water location the end of the Y will go down, you can't stop it. I have seen it twist the bark loose on the gripped area of the branch. He has found many water wells, off the record.
Science says if you can't prove how something happens then it can't happen at all. Bull.


----------



## MustangMike

It was explained to me that some people are better at it than others, and some sticks are better than others. I was holding both forks of the stick and could not keep it level, but it was his stick, a good one. He could also detect radiation (Radon) with it, and warned my Uncle not to sleep in one of the rooms of the old Sawmill. He also stated that was why the cows would not eat a certain section of grass, he said they knew.


----------



## dave_dj1

I am lucky enough to have found a couple of log jobs to clean up not far from me. Yesterday while cutting at the one closest to me, the tenant told me that the lady that owns the property has a friend that is going to have her 100 acres logged (also not far from me). I think word of mouth, once you establish that you will do what you say and don't leave a mess. At least I have another lead.


----------



## Garmins dad

dave_dj1 said:


> I am lucky enough to have found a couple of log jobs to clean up not far from me. Yesterday while cutting at the one closest to me, the tenant told me that the lady that owns the property has a friend that is going to have her 100 acres logged (also not far from me). I think word of mouth, once you establish that you will do what you say and don't leave a mess. At least I have another lead.


Being a man of your word goes a long ways in this world.. No matter what it takes.


----------



## Revturbo977

Lately the state has Ben cutting all the trees down within 50 feet of the highways. They bring in this huge chipper pulled behind a peterbuilt and just chip it in the woods. I try and get a truck load every few days. Sometimes a cop will tell me to leave, sometimes not. Can't believe they just shoot it into dust.


----------



## mainewoods

Throwing everything into a chipper seems to be increasingly popular these days. It's a hurry up world, and a scrounger needs to be on his toes if he wants any chance to grab firewood before the chipper gets it.


----------



## MountainHigh

Revturbo977 said:


> They bring in this huge chipper pulled behind a peterbuilt and just chip it in the woods.



Depressing isn't it - it's all about legal liability and a tidy bowl world run by and for corporate interests. Chip it to avoid anyone hurting themselves and suing the county/state/province/whoever, and make sure everyone is beholden to the gas and electric grid so they can all be taxed, * monitored *, and *enjoy* their android Apps. 

*No Free Sun for You! Why Arizona Wants to ‘Tax’ Solar Power*
http://www.takepart.com/article/2013/07/19/solar-energy-arizona-net-metering

.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm going nuts today with the last minute people, but tomorrow I will be free!!!!


----------



## Revturbo977

MountainHigh said:


> Depressing isn't it - it's all about legal liability and a tidy bowl world run by and for corporate interests. Chip it to avoid anyone hurting themselves and suing the county/state/province/whoever, and make sure everyone is beholden to the gas and electric grid so they can all be taxed, * monitored *, and *enjoy* their android Apps.
> 
> *No Free Sun for You! Why Arizona Wants to ‘Tax’ Solar Power*
> http://www.takepart.com/article/2013/07/19/solar-energy-arizona-net-metering
> 
> .


Yep that just about sums it up. I've been talked to twice by the same cop so I think I'm done with it for now. Even though there's about 300 cord felled just sitting there


----------



## svk

Up by me there is lots of public and timber company owned land so anything laying on the ground is fair game. I could easily scavenge 20 cords plus per year within my normal driving with the pickup or a couple cords a day with an ATV and trailer. Granted most of that would be aspen but this is technically a "gift horse" situation. 

Within a quarter mile of my cabin there is easily 5 cords of blow down aspen that has been drying for three years now. If I didnt have a nice supply of "real" wood I would be all over that.

If I was to scavenge in a city area I would put up a craigslist add (or two with different wording) and be choosy in what jobs I would take.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You know Clint, if I had a Moose like yours, i would not complain about my age!!!! Honestly, My Uncle (since departed) purchased an old Saw Mill from and old guy (since departed) in the Catskills, to use as a hunting cabin. My Uncle asked him how he was able to run the sawmill by himself. He describe how he would cut down a tree, attach it to his horse, and on command the horse would drag the log to the sawmill, back up to unhook himself, and return to the guy to drag the next log. Now that was a horse!
> 
> The old guy was also a Water Witcher. The local well companies would hire him, but not on the books. My brother and I did not believe it really worked, so he put his forked stick in our hands, told us how to hold it, and when you went past were he said there was water, you knew it. There are things we just don't understand.



I believe in water witching, but I'd say the art is more or less dead as the people who learned the trade are either gone or very old now. Old women used to do something similar to predict the sex of a baby by watching the revolutions of a paperclip on a string over a woman's stomach.

I've also heard of the self-unhooking horse and have every reason to believe that as well.


----------



## MustangMike

So I finally get done with my last tax client tonight, and momentarily feel like a free man. Then I go to let the dog out, and can you believe it is Snowing!!! I've been wearing T-Shirts for a week, and now it is Snowing!

Will someone please contact Al Gore and ask him again how we can create a little more of that Global Warming!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its been snowing here since last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audible fart

This is where i get my firewood. A veritable walmart of every east coast species available free for the taking.


----------



## MustangMike

KenJax Tree said:


> Its been snowing here since last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy Spring!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Happy Spring!!!!


Blah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3000 FPS

audible fart said:


> This is where i get my firewood. A veritable walmart of every east coast species available free for the taking.
> View attachment 344657



Must be nice.


----------



## mainewoods

Is that a landfill?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's what I'm up against...

















And we "almost" have the road cut back open, to the "next" woodlot, as of yesterdays cutting!











YEAAA!!! lol

SR


----------



## audible fart

mainewoods said:


> Is that a landfill?



Maayyybee.....


----------



## mainewoods

Damn SR that sure is a mess. Looks like you are making the best out of a bad situation though.


----------



## mainewoods

Salvaged a lot of decent wood from the landfill. One of my favorite "haunts".


----------



## MustangMike

The fully down stuff is just work, it is those hangers you better be extra careful with.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

I have managed to scrounge a little more than a cord this week so far , a little over half was allready cut , split and seasoned ; found it on CL and less than a mile from home the rest was from tree work in town. 

Trying to stock up now since the plan is to install a wood furnace this summer to get ready for next season and certainly will need a bigger supply to keep it going than just the wood stove , I might even have a warm basement by doing so.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Revturbo977 said:


> Lately the state has Ben cutting all the trees down within 50 feet of the highways. They bring in this huge chipper pulled behind a peterbuilt and just chip it in the woods. I try and get a truck load every few days. Sometimes a cop will tell me to leave, sometimes not. Can't believe they just shoot it into dust.



At least in my part of the state, roadside scrounging (property owner has first dibs) is still allowed -- to the extent folks aren't bothered when scrounging on the side of the Interstate long as they pull off the pavement. Amazes me how often I've seen it. Troopers don't bother hunters who pull off the pavement to park to access woodlands eitherl (and there's one spot in RI I've seen where fisherman pull into the Interstate median to access a river!)

Though I suspect you might sometimes need to time yourself to get there between when the state guys head back to the garage at the end of the day, and when they can drive back with their own pickups 

It does seem a common pattern they'll fell and chip the trees one day, and as long as the wood isn't in the way wait until the following day to come collect the logs.

Once it's on the state garage property it's off limits to everyone but the drum grinders.


----------



## MustangMike

The local Town guys near me put a lot of firewood size wood through the chipper, but they also cut wood to length and leave it by the side of the road. It never stays there for long.


----------



## Revturbo977

Everything gets gound up here. I went up today to get a load and a state trooper was parked near the felled trees on his phone . I kept on driving.......


----------



## zogger

Revturbo977 said:


> Everything gets gound up here. I went up today to get a load and a state trooper was parked near the felled trees on his phone . I kept on driving.......



sucks! your government looking out for you!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

been processing free wood pallets pulling nails and cutting them with my circular saw. It takes some time but it beats fighting the muddy soup in the wood lot.


----------



## MountainHigh

jakewells said:


> been processing free wood pallets pulling nails and cutting them with my circular saw. It takes some time but it beats fighting the muddy soup in the wood lot.



ya Palettes are a good score for kindling around towns here too. I got a couple of medium sized cedar trees on the ground in my front yard ... will split for kindling and shoulder season wood soon. Photo will follow.


----------



## Philbert

jakewells said:


> been processing free wood pallets pulling nails and cutting them with my circular saw.



Why pull the nails? I cut off the top and bottom boards flush with the skids (cross pieces). Pull the nails out of the ashes with a magnet if you need/want to. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Looking forward to doing some cutting later today. Will be hooking up with MechanicMatt and perhaps some others. It will just be for a few hours late in the day, but that is a good way to get back into it.


----------



## macattack_ga

Unloading my last scrounge so I can go get another.
(This thread was due for another picture)







Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Damn nice scrounge right there, even nicer is that you aren't done yet!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Beach, a shame most of those trees get sick before they are full grown, like so many others (Elm, Ash, Chestnut, Hemlock).

Seems like we have imported a disease for almost everything.


----------



## macattack_ga

MustangMike said:


> Nice Beach, a shame most of those trees get sick before they are full grown, like so many others (Elm, Ash, Chestnut, Hemlock).
> Seems like we have imported a disease for almost everything.


 
That tree was a monster (sorry, no pic). This is all limb wood. The trunk is still standing.


----------



## audible fart

I've got a fever. And the only cure is more scrounging.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's my "scrounging" for today,






Here's the hole it left, after I skidded those sticks out,






I'm pretty happy that my road is becoming more and more open!






I think tomorrow i'll get a wagon load, cut out of that pile, ready for the splitter!

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

rainy scrounging this week - 2 piles - appx 3 cords soft wood, Fir and Cedar, but makes great shoulder season burn and my splitter will take care of all those knots  The second photo shows some stacked chunks I had to noodle (some 40"+ rounds originally) before I could hoist them in the truck.


----------



## MustangMike

macattack_ga said:


> That tree was a monster (sorry, no pic). This is all limb wood. The trunk is still standing.



Glad to hear it, most of the ones I come across around here don't grow that big before they show signs of distress. There used to be a lot more large ones out there.

Had a nice few hours of cutting with MechanicMatt. Sorry no pictures, but we were jumping from place to place on this nice farm, and time was limited. The owner tells him what he wants dropped or cut up, and he gets to take the wood. We started by dropping a dead 20" Elm, then cut a bunch of Ash that was already down, some of it big enough to need noodling. The only distraction was all the pricker bushes we had to contend with, but I guess that is just part of it.

The 362 C ran great, and MechanicMatt really liked it, but my 044 (now with a duel port muffler) was just a little stronger. I liked the way they both ran, no complaints. MechanicMatt even let me run his little 50/55 hybrid. What a nice little saw, very light weight and it cut way better than what you would expect from a saw of that size.

All and all a nice time, and a good way to start my cutting season. It was good to get out.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Glad to hear it, most of the ones I come across around here don't grow that big before they show signs of distress. There used to be a lot more large ones out there.
> 
> Had a nice few hours of cutting with MechanicMatt. Sorry no pictures, but we were jumping from place to place on this nice farm, and time was limited. The owner tells him what he wants dropped or cut up, and he gets to take the wood. We started by dropping a dead 20" Elm, then cut a bunch of Ash that was already down, some of it big enough to need noodling. The only distraction was all the pricker bushes we had to contend with, but I guess that is just part of it.
> 
> The 362 C ran great, and MechanicMatt really liked it, but my 044 (now with a duel port muffler) was just a little stronger. I liked the way they both ran, no complaints. MechanicMatt even let me run his little 50/55 hybrid. What a nice little saw, very light weight and it cut way better than what you would expect from a saw of that size.
> 
> All and all a nice time, and a good way to start my cutting season. It was good to get out.



hey - welcome back to the land of the woodchucks! Are you happy to be done with Tax prepping? I was looking at the 362 c-m thread for more videos on your saw, but it looks/sounds like some of the boys got into some serious 'moonshine' instead


----------



## MustangMike

Man, you are not kidding about the Moonshine! 

Tax Season is something that you look forward to every year because you need the money, but after working 7 days a week for 2.5 months, and especially as the weather starts improving, you then look forward to it being over, and alas it is!

It was nice to get outside and fire up the saws and work with my Nephew. The wood is for him. Although I heated with wood for 25 years, when they ran Natural Gas by my house I jumped on it, so now my wood burning is at my Cabin in the Catskills. However, my daughter also heats by wood, and the only chainsaw her husband touches (he grew up in the City) is an electric one, so I also cut wood for them. 

I am often the "neighborhood saw" helping friends and neighbors take down trees or clean up storm damage, and my volunteer work at the Fish & Game Club is also usually with the saw. I just enjoy it, as obviously the rest of you guys do also.

Keep that 562 busy Mountain!

Hey, go to the webside "My new toy MS 362 C-M" and see a video of KG's saw, very nice!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> I am often the "neighborhood saw" helping friends and neighbors take down trees or clean up storm damage, and my volunteer work at the Fish & Game Club is also usually with the saw. I just enjoy it, as obviously the rest of you guys do also.
> Keep that 562 busy Mountain!
> Hey, go to the webside "My new toy MS 362 C-M" and see a video of KG's saw, very nice!



Good on ya Mike ...!

We also have Nat Gas to the road but I only use it as backup if I have to leave for extended period. Last months bill was $28.00 and I think 1/2 of that amount was the 'basic charge' everyone has to cough up even if not using any gas 

562xp is getting a good workout and so far it's been great. Neighbour and I were out cutting recently and after we finished trimming and bucking up a nice log (the 562 tore through 65% of the log to my neighbours 35%), he leaned over and said, "geeeeeeez, that saw is just plain *angry*!"

Glad to hear you're liking your new saw too. I've tried searching for the 362 c-m thread you mentioned here but nothing comes up. Can you please paste a link? Looking forward to seeing it in action.

.


----------



## MustangMike

Good job Mountain, it is always nice to have the "Angry" saw. My brother and I joke about how many times we have helped someone cut storm damage (etc) and as soon as they see (his 460 or my 044) cut, they just shut their saws off and put them away.

Hey, I was at my dealer's 2 days ago and he still has a 562 with the Tech Lite bar (20") on the wall, but is also still selling the non-C version of the 362! So if you still want that tech lite bar, I can ask him. However, since your saw is cutting so well and since you know they are going to improve it, I think I would wait.

This should be the link you asked for. Also, check out KG's excellent Muffler Mod!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-new-toy-ms362cm-18b-c.255574/page-7#post-4783812

I heated my house with wood for 25 years, but my Tax Season gets so busy it was just tough to keep up with it.

But talk about Scrounging, when I first started heating with wood, (my job required a jacket & tie) I would stop my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon next to a road construction site, throw a pair of coveralls over my clothes, and pull out my saw and cut some wood. Back then Pick Up Trucks were not allowed on NY parkways.

I remember cutting rounds so big I could not lift them, so I rolled them into the car (off the bumper). I could only take 2 or 3 pieces, and I though the front of the car was going to come off of the ground.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I was at my dealer's 2 days ago and he still has a 562 with the Tech Lite bar (20") on the wall, but is also still selling the non-C version of the 362! So if you still want that tech lite bar, I can ask him. However, since your saw is cutting so well and since you know they are going to improve it, I think I would wait.
> 
> This should be the link you asked for. Also, check out KG's excellent Muffler Mod!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-new-toy-ms362cm-18b-c.255574/page-7#post-4783812
> 
> I heated my house with wood for 25 years, but my Tax Season gets so busy it was just tough to keep up with it.
> 
> But talk about Scrounging, when I first started heating with wood, (my job required a jacket & tie) I would stop my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon next to a road construction site, throw a pair of coveralls over my clothes, and pull out my saw and cut some wood. Back then Pick Up Trucks were not allowed on NY parkways.
> 
> I remember cutting rounds so big I could not lift them, so I rolled them into the car (off the bumper). I could only take 2 or 3 pieces, and I though the front of the car was going to come off of the ground.



Thanks for link - this site search seems fussy. It demands exact spelling so if you're sharing that thread, good idea to provide full link along with heading. I've joined the conversation over there. Nice to see others also now getting your saw - looks like you've got a great runner!

Love the story about your early scavenging days in your Pinto - lol - dedication IN ACTION! Tax season sounds like nightmare. Keeping fire going on top of working ass off is not in cards. Semi-retired here, that how I make it work.

Appreciate the offer of Techite bar but I'm going to wait it out and get latest and greatest when it comes available. Saw handles great with stock bar anyway, so I'm ok for now.

Late start today, but I'm heading up mountain today to grab a couple of birch trees that were on edge of road IF they're still there. TTYL


----------



## leftyz

This time of year I do what I call "scrounging" but really all I am doing is going out in the woods with my 4-wheeler and small trailer and filling it up with 3"-5" dead stuff I can get to easily. It lasts me a few days since the temps aren't too bad.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, I semi retired myself, so now I don't do tax season in addition to full time work. But then the Tax business builds, so for 2.5 months I go 7 days a week, but then for the rest of the year the work is sporadic and I get to enjoy my hobbies. It's not bad except the 2 weeks in April, when you would rather be outside, kill you!


----------



## MountainHigh

another nice little load today ... too far up the mountain to drag the trailer today so carried just about 2/3 cord. Loader operator placed them beside the back road for me - real nice guy! Birch and Alder and I initially thought it was a maple, but turned out to be cottonwood, so just took the Birch and Alder.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, I love it when a good saw gets a good workout, keeps us young!!!

By the way, it's Friday, where are all the drunks tonight?


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Nice, I love it when a good saw gets a good workout, keeps us young!!!
> By the way, it's Friday, where are all the drunks tonight?



Ya I find a good workout in the woods is the best way to clear the mind
Re Friday ... lol - keep your head down - you never know what may fly over


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, it's my big mouth, I'm like a lightning rod!

Hey, another member just got a 362 C, it's catching, soon the odds will be closer to even. But you know my view, they are both excellent saws, can't miss with either of them 60 ccs!

Going to take a break to catch a little TV with the wife, will check back later.

By the way, you did see my upstate project (not in the chainsaw section) at "Milling ... Chainsaw Timber Framing", right? Hope to get back up there soon.

If you need a link, let me know. Later.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Yea, it's my big mouth, I'm like a lightning rod!
> 
> Hey, another member just got a 362 C, it's catching, soon the odds will be closer to even. But you know my view, they are both excellent saws, can't miss with either of them 60 ccs!
> Going to take a break to catch a little TV with the wife, will check back later.
> By the way, you did see my upstate project (not in the chainsaw section) at "Milling ... Chainsaw Timber Framing", right? Hope to get back up there soon.
> If you need a link, let me know. Later.



Yes need link please. Same with wifey here - dinner and movie. Cheers


----------



## avason

macattack_ga said:


> Unloading my last scrounge so I can go get another.
> (This thread was due for another picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Beech??


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a really nice sunny day today...so I was back on my firewood scrounging adventure. First thing I did was get the winch ready to pull some tree's,






Then me and my helper, got started limbing the tornado damaged trees, and skidding them out,






Soon we were getting quite a few of them out,






So my helper cut some brush out of the way, so I could back the tractor up and get it into place to pick the sticks up and lift them over the wagon. With them up in the air, it's pretty easy to cut them into firewood lengths.






AND, finally we had a full wagon load, so I backed up the tractor and hooked up the wagon to the hitch on the skid winch! Boy, that hitch sure is handy, and with it easily adjustable, it will hook to any wagon or trailor.






So, I pulled the load closer to the house and put it in place, ready for the splitter! Maybe i'll get started on that job, tomorrow??

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

Sawyer Rob said:


> get the winch ready to pull some tree's,
> 
> So my helper cut some brush out of the way, so I could back the tractor up and get it into place to pick the sticks up and lift them over the wagon. With them up in the air, it's pretty easy to cut them into firewood lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, finally we had a full wagon load, so I backed up the tractor and hooked up the wagon to the hitch on the skid winch! Boy, that hitch sure is handy, and with it easily adjustable, it will hook to any wagon or trailor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I pulled the load closer to the house and put it in place, ready for the splitter! Maybe i'll get started on that job, tomorrow??
> 
> SR


Now that is great automation! *Cutting over the trailer* - a wood scroungers dream come true ! very nice.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, here is the link I promised you.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-timber-framing.249869/

It has been a lot of work, and we have to get back at it soon, now that the snow should be about gone (maybe not up there yet).


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood you got there Rob, but those big toys you got just make it look too easy!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, here is the link I promised you.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-timber-framing.249869/
> It has been a lot of work, and we have to get back at it soon, now that the snow should be about gone (maybe not up there yet).



Great project and how-to details Mike ... I've done my share of building over the years, so I can attest to it being lots of work, especially the way you're doing it - milling timbers from scratch! More pictures when you get back at it please .... nicely done!


----------



## mainewoods

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was a really nice sunny day today...so I was back on my firewood scrounging adventure. First thing I did was get the winch ready to pull some tree's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see your set up, the better I like it . You are improving the looks of that site every time you step foot into the woods, and getting a ton of firewood to boot!


----------



## mikey517

More pictures!! Can always use more pictures.
My friend did a favor for an "elderly" lady who works in a local school district.
Two large trees - oak and ash - came down during Sandy. Tree service came and bucked them up for her and said they would be back. They never showed up and never returned her calls. (No money changed hands, thank God). She would have paid someone to finally take them from her yard. My friend told her he would clean it up, and he refused to take any money for it. He'll be taking down two large maple trees that are leaning over her house.
We filled my pickup truck 3 times, and took five dump truck loads on Monday, and there's still some left.


----------



## Revturbo977

Not really scrounging but this is where my next 6 loads are coming from . Few more tress coming down today


----------



## Revturbo977

mikey517 said:


> More pictures!! Can always use more pictures.
> My friend did a favor for an "elderly" lady who works in a local school district.
> Two large trees - oak and ash - came down during Sandy. Tree service came and bucked them up for her and said they would be back. They never showed up and never returned her calls. (No money changed hands, thank God). She would have paid someone to finally take them from her yard. My friend told her he would clean it up, and he refused to take any money for it. He'll be taking down two large maple trees that are leaning over her house.
> We filled my pickup truck 3 times, and took five dump truck loads on Monday, and there's still some left.
> 
> View attachment 345311
> 
> 
> View attachment 345312
> 
> 
> View attachment 345314
> 
> View attachment 345315
> 
> 
> View attachment 345316
> 
> 
> View attachment 345317
> View attachment 345318


Some good wood right there. Tons around here from sandy. Even some from Irene


----------



## MustangMike

Perfect notch, way to go.

Mountain, I will post more when we resume, but I think we will be using the lumber yard for the rafter wood.


----------



## Philbert

That's quite a haul Mikey517! 'Scrounging' definitely has different categories! Some of you guys are able to take advantage of big wood opportunities. I am much more of a 'small wood' scrounger: would have to buy trucks, trailers, and tractors to compete!

All good - glad to see someone getting good use of the wood.

Philbert


----------



## 3000 FPS

Philbert said:


> That's quite a haul Mikey517! 'Scrounging' definitely has different categories! Some of you guys are able to take advantage of big wood opportunities. I am much more of a 'small wood' scrounger: would have to buy trucks, trailers, and tractors to compete!
> 
> All good - glad to see someone getting good use of the wood.
> 
> Philbert




You bring up a good point. There something out there to meet everyone's need.


----------



## mikey517

Philbert said:


> That's quite a haul Mikey517! 'Scrounging' definitely has different categories! Some of you guys are able to take advantage of big wood opportunities. I am much more of a 'small wood' scrounger: would have to buy trucks, trailers, and tractors to compete!
> 
> All good - glad to see someone getting good use of the wood.
> 
> Philbert



With all apologies to Tennessee Williams & Blanche DuBois, "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers", or, in this case my friend Jim. He has set me up with some big wood in the past. I started helping him as a way to "pay" him back - he never asked for any kind of payment; if I'm free and he calls, I go. The day after these photos, he called and asked if I could help him split 2 cords of apple. He had promised it to a local eatery that smokes all his own meats. Took us a couple of hours to split, load and deliver, but it was fun.

I do still scrounge on my own, and get lucky sometimes. Like this cherry tree that another friend has sitting by his house for me. He no longer burns wood.





I'm working on this in my spare time.
Sorry to post all these photos....


----------



## Philbert

That is stuff I would have to split in place. First, I would have to buy a splitter . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Revturbo977

Like this big bad boy?


----------



## Gologit

Revturbo977 said:


> Not really scrounging but this is where my next 6 loads are coming from . Few more tress coming down today
> View attachment 345325



Interesting looking stump.


----------



## Revturbo977

Gologit said:


> Interesting looking stump.


When I felled that one i started about 4 feet hight. There was rot in the base so I wanted to go high. Once down I cut the stump down and hit a a nail or something. So I had to do some funny work on it. Here what it looked like when felled


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Thanks to you all that left me nice comments on my post!

Today was another pretty nice day, so I got started splitting this load of firewood,







This splitter is a real BEAST!






Knots, crotches or anything else, dry or green, it doesn't matter! It goes right through the 4 way,






It took me just about 2 hours, to get the whole load all split! And it made a pretty good sized pile too.

This pict shows why I would never again buy another splitter with a "foot" on the end of the beam to split against! The picts shows how this splitter pushed the splits right off the end, I didn't have to touch any of them!






Well, in a few days I guess i'll head out and see if I can get another load!

SR


----------



## OnTheRoad

Revturbo977 said:


> View attachment 345398
> View attachment 345400
> 
> 
> Like this big bad boy?


What species is that tree? My neighbor has the same species that's 27" dbh and dead standing for 5 years. He's having it removed and I can have it if I want. 

My big score happened Thursday. On my way home from work I noticed another neighbor had a decent pile of Hedge and I was a little jealous. That night he came over and offered me all of the hedge that "needed to be split". I gave him the key to my truck and that night I came home to a truck full of Hedge sitting in my drive. Then he mentioned that his MIL had a tree down in her yard and the tree was laying at the curb. It was some kind of Oak, the lightest Oak I have ever seen. There is more of the tree standing, and I'm going to take a mini-x over tomorrow and pull it down. The mini is a half mile away and the tree is between here and there.


----------



## Revturbo977

OnTheRoad said:


> What species is that tree? My neighbor has the same species that's 27" dbh and dead standing for 5 years. He's having it removed and I can have it if I want.
> 
> My big score happened Thursday. On my way home from work I noticed another neighbor had a decent pile of Hedge and I was a little jealous. That night he came over and offered me all of the hedge that "needed to be split". I gave him the key to my truck and that night I came home to a truck full of Hedge sitting in my drive. Then he mentioned that his MIL had a tree down in her yard and the tree was laying at the curb. It was some kind of Oak, the lightest Oak I have ever seen. There is more of the tree standing, and I'm going to take a mini-x over tomorrow and pull it down. The mini is a half mile away and the tree is between here and there.


Honestly I have no idea. It was already down on the side of the highway where the state has been cutting . It's still there too. Guess it's too big for the chipper. Quite a shame to see such a large old healthy tree cut down for nothing.


----------



## MustangMike

Looked like it may be White Oak.


----------



## jwade

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was a really nice sunny day today...so I was back on my firewood scrounging adventure. First thing I did was get the winch ready to pull some tree's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then me and my helper, got started limbing the tornado damaged trees, and skidding them out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon we were getting quite a few of them out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my helper cut some brush out of the way, so I could back the tractor up and get it into place to pick the sticks up and lift them over the wagon. With them up in the air, it's pretty easy to cut them into firewood lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, finally we had a full wagon load, so I backed up the tractor and hooked up the wagon to the hitch on the skid winch! Boy, that hitch sure is handy, and with it easily adjustable, it will hook to any wagon or trailor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I pulled the load closer to the house and put it in place, ready for the splitter! Maybe i'll get started on that job, tomorrow??
> 
> SR


----------



## MountainHigh

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thanks to you all that left me nice comments on my post!
> 
> This splitter is a real BEAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pict shows why I would never again buy another splitter with a "foot" on the end of the beam to split against! The picts shows how this splitter pushed the splits right off the end, I didn't have to touch any of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a few days I guess i'll head out and see if I can get another load!
> 
> SR



Nice pile of wood and sure does look like a great splitter!

There a pluses and minuses to both varieties of splitter and I went with the end boot that will tilt-up, as I often get *very large* *rounds* that are back breakers to hoist onto the splitter beam. I'll take some photos to show more of my method when I crank it up soon. Small wood is still pretty easy to deal with using my boot variety splitter, as I take small wood right off the pile and once it's four way split and sitting in the side basket, I simply push it downhill away from me directly onto my pickup truck to move a load en masse wherever I want in the yard. Large wood, I tilt the splitter up 90 degrees, roll the big rounds over to the boot or move the splitter to where they sit if really big, and save my back.


----------



## dancan

Slim pickens today , hard pressed to get a load outta this stuff .






And 






Even though them tall straight ones were mighty tempting LOL

Not my property but sometimes a fella would like to get a hold of the ones that do this .






But the first rule of scrounging is not to pass up on free wood or kindling 






I gave this load of wood and kindling to a retired couple I know on a fixed income .


----------



## macattack_ga

Today's scrounge







I think I have FWAD (similar to CAD)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

The second load I scrounged today was brought to you by fine German engineering , Stihl and LiquiMoly .






If you guy's have never heard of LiquiMoly I can tell you that it's a great product and they got some of the best juggs going , I pour my bar lube into the empties , perfect for pouring , the product is even Harley Approved !!!


----------



## dancan

I think I messed up on the LiquiMoly links , the juggs have a built in spout , perfect for pouring bar lube into saws .


----------



## Philbert

"0W-30" - is that the weight of the oil, or just a Canadian expression, like "eh"?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Yup 0 is where it starts at , it would work for bar oil but if you think canned fuel is expensive .... LOL


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MountainHigh said:


> Nice pile of wood and sure does look like a great splitter!
> 
> There a pluses and minuses to both varieties of splitter and I went with the end boot that will tilt-up, as I often get *very large* *rounds* that are back breakers to hoist onto the splitter beam. I'll take some photos to show more of my method when I crank it up soon. Small wood is still pretty easy to deal with using my boot variety splitter, as I take small wood right off the pile and once it's four way split and sitting in the side basket, I simply push it downhill away from me directly onto my pickup truck to move a load en masse wherever I want in the yard. Large wood, I tilt the splitter up 90 degrees, roll the big rounds over to the boot or move the splitter to where they sit if really big, and save my back.



Large rounds are no problem at all, I can lower the beam to the ground and roll them right up on it. That is, if I don't want to use the loader/grabble to load them...

I also have a splitter with a "foot" on the end, I think this Timberwolf just about made it obsolete! lol

SR


----------



## audible fart

It's amazing what some people will throw away as trash isn't it? Here's an old pic from a couple years ago, but this is what awaited me when i cruised up to my favorite scrounging spot. Hundreds of pounds of free oak. I want to say it was white oak due to the white interior, but an expert i ain't. All i know is it was enough oak to turn my leaf springs upside down. I replaced them a few months later due to the negative arch they had developed. Lol.



Come to think of it, i think it was scarlett oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to tell from the picture, not bright enough. White Oak usually has light grey bark.


----------



## MountainHigh

Sawyer Rob said:


> Large rounds are no problem at all, I can lower the beam to the ground and roll them right up on it. That is, if I don't want to use the loader/grabble to load them...
> SR



Which splitter did you buy, is it the TW-3HD or the TW-3SSR? Both those are very nice pieces! I trust they are a tax write off for your work?

I'd love to have a tractor and bigger toys (I can't write them off) , but your budget for equipment is *significantly* more than mine. I am also on equal payment terms with the wifey - whatever I buy in toys, she expects equal $$ for travel time to Europe or jewelery or .... whatever outlandish plans she and her sisters come up with 

I'll have to be content with my comparatively pauper-ish gear arrangement 
Keep those pics coming, you rich ba$tard


----------



## Revturbo977

dancan said:


> The second load I scrounged today was brought to you by fine German engineering , Stihl and LiquiMoly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guy's have never heard of LiquiMoly I can tell you that it's a great product and they got some of the best juggs going , I pour my bar lube into the empties , perfect for pouring , the product is even Harley Approved !!!


 how do you like the stihl axe?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MountainHigh said:


> Which splitter did you buy, is it the TW-3SSR? That is a very nice piece!
> 
> I'd love to have a tractor and bigger toys, but your budget for equipment is *significantly* more than mine. I am also on equal payment terms with the wifey - whatever I buy in toys, she expects equal $$ for travel time to Europe or jewelery or .... whatever outlandish plans she and her sisters come up with
> 
> I'll have to be content with my comparatively pauper-ish gear arrangement



My splitter is a TW3 HD, and no it wasn't a tax write off... as for "toys".... You may consider yours a toy, but mine are for work and they save me a lot of money and back breaking work.

Looks like you took a different path in women too, as my better half figures that tractor and splitter is helping "her" too, "she" says, the wood heats her butt too, so she is all for "us" buying things that help BOTH of us. If something isn't working quite right or making too much work, she encourages me to buy what works to solve that problem...

Long ago i made a conscious decision to find someone who likes similar things to what I like, and is willing to invest time and money into those things so I don't have problems buying good tools that help save us money... Why would anyone want a spouse that works against them?? That's just a road to disaster!

BTW, she LOVES to run the splitter! lol






SR


----------



## MountainHigh

SR ... glad to hear you're happy with your lot in life - me too.

Pro-rating the cost of my equipment and the number of years I likely have left to gather my own wood for fuel, when factoring in the cost of truck/fuel/insurance/repairs, saw, splitter, steel roof woodshed/shop materials and gear, I'm not saving much over using NatGas if anything, but I do enjoy the work and being self-sufficient, hence, they're *toys* to keep me fit and in the outdoors as long as possible.

I kid about a lot of things, but re my wife and all kidding aside, I'm a *very* lucky man! Sweethearts since I was 17 and she was 16. I make jokes about it, but it was actually my idea to make sure she gets same amount of toys as me.

I'm heading out to fire up the toys and my miserable old "obsolete" splitter today


----------



## PA Dan

macattack_ga said:


> Today's scrounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have FWAD (similar to CAD)
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took a walk around our yard and was looking at my splitter and all my stacks of wood. She turns to me and says your a wood hoarder! Probably a case of FWAD!


----------



## MountainHigh

macattack_ga said:


> Today's scrounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have FWAD (similar to CAD)



lol - ya FWAD me too!

VERY nice load of wood!


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> lol - ya FWAD me too!



Same here. I even feel bad leaving low BTU stuff like Aspen and white spruce lay on the roadside.


----------



## svk

Revturbo977 said:


> View attachment 345432



Revturbo977: My aunt used to have the very same shed. IIRC someone else had it and it received storm damage and my uncle took it home and resurrected it. I think they got about 30 years out of it before my cousin built a new one.


----------



## Revturbo977

svk said:


> Revturbo977: My aunt used to have the very same shed. IIRC someone else had it and it received storm damage and my uncle took it home and resurrected it. I think they got about 30 years out of it before my cousin built a new one.


that's not mine. It's the homeowners I'm cutting for


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> Why would anyone want a spouse that works against them?? That's just a road to disaster!



Best AS.com advice of the year!!! Boy I wish you had knocked some sense into some of my friends heads before it was too late!!!!


----------



## MountainHigh

PA Dan said:


> My wife took a walk around our yard and was looking at my splitter and all my stacks of wood. She turns to me and says your a wood hoarder! Probably a case of FWAD!



 I can relate to that as well! It starts to feel like money in the bank.


----------



## dancan

Revturbo977 , the splitter works fine , I use it in conjunction with another 4lb maul that I have when I get into stuff that the X25 struggles with , the handle is stout and beefie but I have to fab up a guard for the handle because of splintery wood or my bad aim LOL


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> SR ... glad to hear you're happy with your lot in life - me too.
> 
> Pro-rating the cost of my equipment and the number of years I likely have left to gather my own wood for fuel, when factoring in the cost of truck/fuel/insurance/repairs, saw, splitter, steel roof woodshed/shop materials and gear, I'm not saving much over using NatGas if anything, but I do enjoy the work and being self-sufficient, hence, they're *toys* to keep me fit and in the outdoors as long as possible.
> 
> I kid about a lot of things, but re my wife and all kidding aside, I'm a *very* lucky man! Sweethearts since I was 17 and she was 16. I make jokes about it, but it was actually my idea to make sure she gets same amount of toys as me.
> 
> I'm heading out to fire up the toys and my miserable old "obsolete" splitter today




Wait a second Mountain, you spoiled Dog, you got a splitter!!! Heated the house for 25 yrs with wood an only rented a splitter once, because they delivered Elm logs that would not split. Even the splitter would not split them, so I ended up Noodling them. Now I think I'm spoiled with that new Fiskar Splitting Axe, much lighter than a maul and more effective.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I guess you guys will be happy to know this pile of Ash is gonna meet the tub grinder in the morning to become mulch.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Your Mean KenJax, Just plain mean!!!!

I guess it must be worth more than fire wood.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yes its a shame Mike but our company doesn't do firewood,there isnt money in it for them by the time they pay extra staff to process the firewood. It takes 6-9 months before the mulch is ready to sell after its chopped up and then its sold to wholesale customers in 60/80/120 yard loads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

At least it is used for something good and not just wasted. My neighbor ground up a few stumps last year, and I took it and used it as much in my garden, worked well.


----------



## mainewoods

IMO, that makes perfectly smart business sense. Every tree cut does not need to become just firewood. Lumber, paper products and mulch play a very important role as well. If it isn't profitable for a business to make a product, it would be senseless to produce it. The wood is serving a useful purpose, being turned into mulch, instead of being buried in a landfill. Kind of hard to argue with that.


----------



## macattack_ga

MountainHigh said:


> It starts to feel like money in the bank.


 
Shhhhhh! They'll start taxing it!


----------



## hardpan

macattack_ga said:


> Shhhhhh! They'll start taxing it!


Classified as an asset? Let's keep it our little secret.


----------



## zogger

hardpan said:


> Classified as an asset? Let's keep it our little secret.



Or just say @#%^$##@#@# No! when they try.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Wait a second Mountain, you spoiled Dog, you got a splitter!!!



Yup, I used axe and maul for many years as well until I cranked shoulder a few years back. Had wood piled high and needed it split fast so I called every EZ Rent-It Machinery outlet in my area to rent a splitter, but all theirs were rented out. So I asked which brands hold up best in their shop and which ones they would look at to buy, they said they wouldn't buy anything other than Wallenstein - their words, "_built like a tank, easy to use and last_", so I got one myself. 
*Hey, I should get a commission for this shouldn't I* ! 

But I guess now that Sawyer Rob has filled me in, I'll have to phone back and tell them to get rid of their "obsolete" splitters - everyone's going with a *Tractor, PTO and Splitter combo* now!


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, I was a lot younger then and just looked at it like it was part of my exercise routine, that also provided heat for my house! It is like I can not understand how they don't have every one of these exercise machines in the gym set up to generate electricity. Every time you go, you could try to produce more output! Makes sense to me!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, I was a lot younger then and just looked at it like it was part of my exercise routine, that also provided heat for my house! It is like I can not understand how they don't have every one of these exercise machines in the gym set up to generate electricity. Every time you go, you could try to produce more output! Makes sense to me!



That's a* darn good idea Mike* ... Some years back I thought it would be pretty easy to make a pedal generator for a computer, and now they've done it and sell them in India and some Eastern countries - I'd like to see a really cool PC/Software setup (something like XO) just for kids that they really wanted to use, but they *had to* generate their own power to make it work - obesity is a plague on kids in developed countries:
http://www.alternative-energy-news.info/pedal-powered-laptops-afghanistan/


----------



## MustangMike

Great link. I have talked to my brother about developing something like that for my cabin (no electricity). In addition to solar, if you have a cloudy day or run low on power you could just jump on the bike (I'm and avid biker [with pedals] anyway). But first, I got to get it built!

We did wire the old cabin for lights, and bring up a deep cycle battery and an inverter so we don't have to hear a generator.


----------



## audible fart

Bought a new 20" chain today for the MS390. On the way back from the stihl dealer i stopped to get a trash can full of mulch & a guy was throwing this wood away for some weird reason. He said it some of the limbs were hickory. I'm not certain, all they were to me was a great reason to use my new chain, and free.
The trash can is half full of wood too.


----------



## audible fart

The resistance my X27 just met tells me some of it is probably sweetgum. No problem, the bigger ones i'll just cut in half before splitting.


----------



## MountainHigh

KenJax Tree said:


> I guess you guys will be happy to know this pile of Ash is gonna meet the tub grinder in the morning to become mulch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That must be some kind of beast the Tub Grinder. I assume they've done a cost/liability analysis on using BIG Tub Grinder (guessing that machinery wasn't cheap) versus bucking up the wood and leaving by the roadside or selling it, so Like Mainewoods said, if the numbers don't add up, can't argue with that.

FWIW ... Hydro and other road crews around here just buck it and leave it for scavengers. Rare to find even private property owners that aren't willing to have the wood left on the side for scavengers in rural areas. Guessing you are working in towns and cities?


----------



## mainewoods

Had a tree co. crew come through my area yesterday trimming the overhead power lines. They trimmed back all overhanging branches and took down any tree within a certain distance of the power lines. Whatever fit into the tow behind chipper got blown into the chipper truck body and hauled away. Everything too big to be chipped was cut up and left where it lay. Probably 3 cord of wood in all, by the time they reached the end of my property line. I would think a scrounger could do pretty well following the trimming crews. Asking the landowner if he would like the wood left behind, cleaned up and hauled off, might just get you some pretty easy firewood.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> Had a tree co. crew come through my area yesterday trimming the overhead power lines. They trimmed back all overhanging branches and took down any tree within a certain distance of the power lines. Whatever fit into the tow behind chipper got blown into the chipper truck body and hauled away. Everything too big to be chipped was cut up and left where it lay. Probably 3 cord of wood in all, by the time they reached the end of my property line. I would think a scrounger could do pretty well following the trimming crews. Asking the landowner if he would like the wood left behind, cleaned up and hauled off, might just get you some pretty easy firewood.



Yup, they do the same thing here, chip the small stuff, the larger stuff they just buck it and leave it on the side of the road public easement, in front of peoples properties. I follow them around a bit when they're in my area and ask homeowners if they want it - most don't - usually get a cord or 2 every few years. If I don't get it, it's gone in a day or 2 at most.


----------



## steved

Around here they chip anything that will fit the chipper, and haul the rest away. I'm assuming they have an outlet for it around here. Even the PA DOT gets in on the action. 

There's a guy around the corner from me that has what looks like tree service wood piled all over...I would love to know where he gets it from. He has a bird farm/construction-type business. I even noticed a few weeks ago that he's bought a firewood processor, so he must be trying to make a go at selling firewood too. He's got to have enough rounds to make 20 to 30 cords laying there...some of it is plain ugly stuff though (huge butt ends). 

Speaking of selling firewood, there are a lot of small time outfits trying to make a go at selling firewood around here. There are two different guys I have watched for the past four years that are basically going to cut their entire property to the ground in an effort to make money from firewood. These guys don't have a lot of acreage to start with, but they are clear cutting what they have.

I'm stopping on the way home tonight to scope out/retrieve a Craigslist freebie. Guy has a few pines down that he wants gone. I'm a little apprehensive because the add has been up and down for a while..."easy access", "nice straight trees", "easy". We shall see tonight. Supposedly three pines, 60-80 feet long, 6 to 8 inches in diameter...might all fit on the truck.

I'm going to keep doing the Craigslist thing, get what I can when I can; pull the rest from up north or buy logs.


----------



## MountainHigh

steved said:


> There's a guy around the corner from me that has what looks like tree service wood piled all over...I would love to know where he gets it from.



Here, local loggers will deliver their tandem truck loads of Maple/Birch/Alder (junk wood to them) for about $800 to $900 a load (never done it personally) - you might get 10 to 12 cords of wood from a truck full of logs once bucked and split. If you can season it first, that turns into max $2400 gross at appx. local prices ($200/cord X 12), but if sold green it's less ($150x12=$1800 gross) - prices go higher if you want to deliver it into the city 150 miles away. Factor in saw, truck, fuel, wear and tear, time, and it's not a great profit margin unless you can ramp it up to a large volume business.

There are also several *tree service guys* here that I've called and suggested they can drop any decent wood in my property, but nothing so far - they're working all over so they likely look for easiest drop off points depending on the location of their jobs. *Might be different if I offered to pay them something-* *I would guess that is what your neighbour is doing*.


----------



## steved

Got my pine...looked like someone had been there and taken part of it anyway. Ended up with eight 6 to 8 inch diameter pieces 8 ft long...took less than 30 minutes. Free and right along my daily commute route.

Tried something different today, cut pole lengths instead of cut-to-length rounds. That made for a lot less time handling, and less time scrounging.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Came home and the neighbor was having an 80 foot spruce removed. I just watched. 

Not a lot of storage space, and spruce is not exactly a gold mine for the wood stove. 

Do I have to turn in my scrounged card?

Philbert


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Came home and the neighbor was having an 80 foot spruce removed. I just watched.
> 
> Not a lot of storage space, and spruce is not exactly a gold mine for the wood stove.
> 
> Do I have to turn in my scrounged card?
> 
> Philbert




I guess that's a bonus. I have two acres of storage area, so getting less than prime wood isn't a deal breaker. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

Philbert said:


> Came home and the neighbor was having an 80 foot spruce removed. I just watched.
> Not a lot of storage space, and spruce is not exactly a gold mine for the wood stove.
> Do I have to turn in my scrounged card?
> Philbert



That's a nice easy scrounge - you still qualify!


----------



## mainewoods

I am not a wood snob, as some like to call it, but if I had limited space, it only makes sense to use that space for the best burning wood you can get. I wish every scrounger out there had more room than they knew what to do with. I say you get an extra scrounger card for using common sense.


----------



## Mike-M

Philbert said:


> Came home and the neighbor was having an 80 foot spruce removed. I just watched.
> 
> Not a lot of storage space, and spruce is not exactly a gold mine for the wood stove.
> 
> Do I have to turn in my scrounged card?
> 
> Philbert


Hell no. Im dropping a blue spruce in my own yard and wont be burning it. 

I will however be grabbing this red oak off craigslist


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Boy, those spruce sure make some GREAT construction lumber, I try to get every one I can.

A guy give me a fair sized one, for taking it down for him. I milled enough beams out of it to build a loft in my barn, Wish I had a better pict. than this, to show the lumber...






SR


----------



## audible fart

Sawyer Rob said:


> Boy, those spruce sure make some GREAT construction lumber, I try to get every one I can.
> 
> A guy give me a fair sized one, for taking it down for him. I milled enough beams out of it to build a loft in my barn, Wish I had a better pict. than this, to show the lumber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell your construction lumber, clarice. It smells of scrounged spruce.
> 
> 
> SR


----------



## MountainHigh

Mike-M said:


> Hell no. Im dropping a blue spruce in my own yard and wont be burning it.
> 
> I will however be grabbing this red oak off craigslist


Wow - that is a nice find! and you don't even have to buck it up - I'm amazed they're just giving it away.


----------



## Poindexter

I agree with mainewoods, but just FWIW spruce is the second best wood I can get local. ~18MBTU per cord depending on the variety or subspecies. Seasoned one summer still smelling vaguely of turpentine and showing about 18% on the moisture meter it burns fast, and it burns hot. Good for taking the chill off the house in a hurry, then load up some birch to keep the place warm overnight. I am not wild about the chunks that fall off the spruce bark into the living room carpet.

However, I will pass on poplar and alder to save room for my higher BTU woods, spruce and birch.

NB: Spruce is quite desirable locally for log cabin construction, I think it has the highest R value among local woods.


----------



## mainewoods

Way to go! If that wood is free, then you are in the top ten for "scrounge of the year". Hopefully you are too busy hauling wood, to respond right now.


----------



## MustangMike

Rob, Nice looking timbers, great job!


----------



## mainewoods

I would love to make lumber as nice as those. That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Rob, Nice looking timbers, great job!



Thanks....

It's not the highest grade lumber, and that's why there's a LOT of them in there! I do that any time I'm working with lower grade lumber or a known weaker species. Why not? The lumber is pretty much FREE. 

SR


----------



## dancan

I didn't pass up any spruce , burnt a lot , specially dead standing stuff and the way this spring is going I'm gonna have to find a couple more stems to stay warm till summer shows up .
Will definitely be keeping my eyes open for good spruce from here on in since I just picked up this little slabbing machine .


----------



## MustangMike

Had a busy day today. Went on a hike with the wife & dog, did a little cutting & splitting out back, and got done on time to cut the grass for the first time this year. No pictures of the cutting, but I'll post a couple of the hike if you want to see them. The first is looking down on Putnam Lake - CT is to the left of it, NY is to the right. Both States border the lake. The second one is a stream we cross on the way back down.


----------



## audible fart

My score today wasn't picture worthy, but i grabbed a 60lb or so red oak round and a few red oak limbs that had been in a dead standing tree. The limbs were so dead that i'm burning them as i type. Going back down to the low 40's tonight, so i had the perfect excuse to fire up my woodstove for clothes dryer duty. This is the latest in april i've ever burned.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Had a busy day today. Went on a hike with the wife & dog, did a little cutting & splitting out back, and got done on time to cut the grass for the first time this year. No pictures of the cutting, but I'll post a couple of the hike if you want to see them. The first is looking down on Putnam Lake - CT is to the left of it, NY is to the right. Both States border the lake. The second one is a stream we cross on the way back down.




I always tell my wife to take a hike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-M

MustangMike said:


> Had a busy day today. Went on a hike with the wife & dog, did a little cutting & splitting out back, and got done on time to cut the grass for the first time this year. No pictures of the cutting, but I'll post a couple of the hike if you want to see them. The first is looking down on Putnam Lake - CT is to the left of it, NY is to the right. Both States border the lake. The second one is a stream we cross on the way back down.


Thats a great area to live. My familys from around that way.


----------



## Mike-M

MountainHigh said:


> Wow - that is a nice find! and you don't even have to buck it up - I'm amazed they're just giving it away.





mainewoods said:


> Way to go! If that wood is free, then you are in the top ten for "scrounge of the year". Hopefully you are too busy hauling wood, to respond right now.


One or two freebees will pop up on my local CL pretty much every day. This was the nicest one this week, but its not rare at all. I didnt pick it up because its almost a half hour out of my way.


----------



## Philbert

Visiting a sawmill at the Iowa GTG. This guy made our race cants.

Slabs $2 a pick-up load.

Philbert


----------



## chads

I got a nice little load of ash today.




There are about 5 jumbo pieces of the trunk yet but I couldn't lift them with out noodling them up and I ran out of room and time.
I would like to go back for more but the smaller stuff is so much easier.
They are cutting down ash like crazy around here.
I also got 4 smaller ash logs and 3 pine posts at 24' not sure what I am going to do with those when I get them home.
I am trying to think of something that the kids can play on. Maybe a obstacle course or fort.

Chad


----------



## mainewoods

How about sharing where, and how you scrounged the wood. Might help someone else score the same way.


----------



## chads

The electric co is taking down the dead and dying ash trees along the power lines they cut it up in 3-4' pieces and pile it.
The wood belongs to the property owners and you nee to ask them if they want it.
Some just put up a sign saying free.
I drop by and ask or leave a note too.
I saw this one on the way home from my boys soccer practice with a free sign and the rest of it was from my neighbor.
The power co is charging all customers about $3-5/ mo. till it is done to pay for the work if I remember right.
I guess I am paying for it in part.
Chad


----------



## MountainHigh

A little break in the rain here! Nice to get out into the hills again.


----------



## benp

I went down and scrounged some Tamarack and Paper Birch out of the wood yard.

Yeah I know, not "scrounging," but I got to use the wheeler and my wagon.





The woods are still too wet to take the wheeler and wagon out there. I would of shredded the trails coming back loaded down.


----------



## dancan

Large day here today , soaked in some of it .











Well , enough of the soaking , back to work !
Get in and scrounge where you can .






I topped up that small load of hardwood with some dead standing spruce to fill the UTV 
I went back this afternoon and snatched some hardwood leaners .







I sure miss the snow and the use of the Ronco Inc wood hauler 
Definitely gonna haveta mechanize .
Not a full load but maple for next year


----------



## BillNole

dancan said:


> Large day here today , soaked in some of it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , enough of the soaking , back to work !



More soaking please Dan!!! Much more of that wonderful soaking, please...


----------



## dancan

Well , I have to admit that it sure was nice to be out there in a tee shirt all afternoon for the first time this year ,50 and sunny 
I was outta dead dry spruce , still have a fire every day and didn't want to burn more of next year's hardwood , we still have lows of 30 this week and next


----------



## mainewoods

Same here, 39 for a high today. Rain turning over to snow now. Only got 1 day without burning any wood. WTF!!


----------



## dancan

Same here , sucks , but I'm not complaining at all


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was sunny 50's here today, a VERY nice day to be in the woodlot!

I managed to get a nice pile of oak split. WOW, much of this was VERY stringy and big crotches that were tough! The more I use this splitter, the more I'm impressed with it's power and speed!






With that done, I backed my tractor/splitter over to a small pile of Aspen and split that too,






LOT'S to go, but I'm gaining on it! 

SR


----------



## macattack_ga

Load #3 in as many weeks.

How I got this load (and load #2)
CL. Person wanted to sell it for $100.
I emailed and said "if you get tired of looking at the wood I'll haul it off".
Not saying out right that I wouldn't pay for the wood but inferring it. 
We agreed on $25. I'm cheap, not broke, so no big deal and he did help a lot in loading it.








I'm worn out.


----------



## Revturbo977

Got a little more today. Did some splitting too


----------



## dancan

There's got to be some stuff after the tree line ... I hope .
I did manage to find a bit of spruce .






Then I went back in and found some hardwood that the surveyors knocked down when blazing lines .
Drug it out of the woods to my yellow hardhat and then drug it to the UTV .






Yes , there's a yellow dot in the pic .






Not a big load today but it's wood that I didn't have yesterday 






Gonna haveta mechanize to speed up production LOL


----------



## Mike-M

One of my many side jobs is launching boats for people who cant do it themselves for whatever reason. This morning I go pick up a boat, and at the house next door I notice a single 14" round at the curb, no one around. Didnt really think much of it, but when I came back to drop off the trailer 20 minutes later, there were 3 rounds sitting at the curb, still no one around. I knock on the door, its a pretty old guy whos selling his house and is throwing out his wood pile. It was about half a truck load varying from fresh cut to rotten oak. 
To top it off, next week in taking down a couple trees in his yard for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## benp

Well I'm back to legit scrounging. 

I was out clearing the trails and got two small partial sugar maple blow downs. I got 1.5 wagon loads. 

I brought the phone back out with me after I brought in the first load and went out to finish. 











I'm still eyeballing a really nice one but will wait until things dry out more.


----------



## Gologit

I usually don't mess with pine but this was too good to pass up. Root rot and a heavy wind took it down last fall and over the winter it de-barked itself. The only rotten spot was right at the bottom of the trunk, everything else was good wood.










This was a real bonus...where the tree broke was almost solid pitch wood. We shave that into thumb size chunks and use it for fire starter.


----------



## Revturbo977

Gologit said:


> I usually don't mess with pine but this was too good to pass up. Root rot and a heavy wind took it down last fall and over the winter it de-barked itself. The only rotten spot was right at the bottom of the trunk, everything else was good wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a real bonus...where the tree broke was almost solid pitch wood. We shave that into thumb size chunks and use it for fire starter.


One bigggg pine


----------



## cantoo

Got a couple of loads from my daughter in laws father.


----------



## cantoo

Did some playing in the bush today too. Just driving around with my Steiner and dropping leaners and dead trees to make it safe for the bigger tractor. Also making some old trails wide enough for my Kubota. Really getting tired of doing this to my coveralls. This darn 260 is driving my nuts.


----------



## audible fart

Damn, that little Steiner is cool!


----------



## MountainHigh

cantoo said:


> View attachment 347193
> View attachment 347194
> 
> Really getting tired of doing this to my coveralls. This darn 260 is driving my nuts.
> View attachment 347189
> View attachment 347190




Oiler leaking or is it those *_____ flippy caps?


----------



## MountainHigh

Gologit said:


>



Nice Tree - Good photo! I think that is a potential nominee for a coveted _WoodChuckers Award_ 
Please don't tell me you are also *flinging* those big rounds onto the back of a truck *by hand* before splitting them, or I will have to hang up my saws and head for my recliner for good


----------



## MountainHigh

macattack_ga said:


> Load #3 in as many weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worn out.



Nice srcounging!


----------



## mainewoods

And here I thought you guys had forgotten all about winter already.


----------



## mainewoods

Like the suicide knob.


----------



## hardpan

Bob
What is "pitch wood"? Maybe an area where the pine sap/pitch is super concentrated, burns with a black, sooty smoke?
I too would cut any wood that size and in that location. It is a trade off, burns with less BTUs but I burn less energy making it. There is always a time and place to use it.


----------



## Gologit

hardpan said:


> Bob
> What is "pitch wood"? Maybe an area where the pine sap/pitch is super concentrated, burns with a black, sooty smoke?
> .


 Exactly right. It's like solid gasoline. We find it in the butt cuts and stumps on pine and Doug fir. Like I said, thumb sized chunks are plenty. If the chunks are small you'll get a very hot centralized fire spot that's good for starting or rekindling a slow burn.
The only chimney fire I've ever had was when my MIL threw a fist sized piece in the stove...sounded like a 747 taking off and I didn't have to clean the chimney for quite a while afterward.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's some pitch for you,







Over a cup ran out before it stopped!

SR


----------



## hardpan

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. It's like solid gasoline. We find it in the butt cuts and stumps on pine and Doug fir. Like I said, thumb sized chunks are plenty. If the chunks are small you'll get a very hot centralized fire spot that's good for starting or rekindling a slow burn.
> The only chimney fire I've ever had was when my MIL threw a fist sized piece in the stove...sounded like a 747 taking off and I didn't have to clean the chimney for quite a while afterward.



Thanks. We have no natural conifer forest here but I have cut a few pine and found the gooey pitch wood, burned it in camp fires, too volatile for my wood burner. You bring to light a better use of it, fire starter. One might say you have rekindled my interest in it.


----------



## benp

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's some pitch for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over a cup ran out before it stopped!
> 
> SR


That is neat!!! Never seen that before. 

Sure explains why I spent and hour cleaning all of the saws plastics after my neighbor used them during a storm cleanup a few years ago consisting of big Norways.


----------



## Gologit

MountainHigh said:


> Nice Tree - Good photo! I think that is a potential nominee for a coveted _WoodChuckers Award_
> Please don't tell me you are also *flinging* those big rounds onto the back of a truck *by hand* before splitting them, or I will have to hang up my saws and head for my recliner for good



No flinging. That log laid on the ground all winter with no bark to keep the rain out and it was heavy. Ponderosa pine soaks up water like a sponge. Definitely no flinging. Note the peavey propped up against the log in the first picture. Rolling...no flinging.
Most of the wood went to the Senior Firewood Program...a local deal that provides firewood to elderly and disabled people in our county. The program has lots of young enthusiastic guys to do the grunt work...and the flinging.


----------



## MountainHigh

Gologit said:


> No flinging. That log laid on the ground all winter with no bark to keep the rain out and it was heavy. Ponderosa pine soaks up water like a sponge. Definitely no flinging. Note the peavey propped up against the log in the first picture. Rolling...no flinging.
> Most of the wood went to the Senior Firewood Program...a local deal that provides firewood to elderly and disabled people in our county. The program has lots of young enthusiastic guys to do the grunt work...and the flinging.



Nice work! 
Never leave home without the low tech peavey


----------



## dancan

Hey Bob , there's a market for that fat wood , natural waterproof fire starters .
Canto , I'll trade you a ported non flippy cap 026 for the Steiner


----------



## Gologit

dancan said:


> Hey Bob , there's a market for that fat wood , natural waterproof fire starters .



You're right, there's a market for that stuff. But that would take all the fun out of it. I spend enough time now trying to make a living in the woods. 
We usually wind up giving most of it away at Christmas for stocking stuffers.


----------



## svk

We've got something similar to fatwood. 

In 1912, loggers came through our area (our cabin is build on the site of their camp, we've had some paranormal visits over the years but that's another story...) Anyway, when they burned brush there are pine snags all over in the woods that are still solid wood as the heat condensed all of the pitch into the heartwood. It smells strongly of turpentine/kerosine when you cut it so we call it "kerosine wood". It lights right up when shaved or split small. I'll try to get a picture of one the next time we are up there.


----------



## mainewoods

What a great idea, a Senior Firewood Program ! Darn good of you guys for contributing to such a worthy cause.


----------



## Gologit

mainewoods said:


> What a great idea, a Senior Firewood Program ! Darn good of you guys for contributing to such a worthy cause.


 
Yup, it's a good program. It's all volunteer with very little funding but a lot of community support. We cut mostly pine, cedar, fir and oak. The wood we get is donated by homeowners or dropped off by tree services. Last year we delivered close to 100 cords to elderly or disabled people. We have a couple of splitters of our own and a local equipment rental will give us extra splitters if we need them at no cost.
There's a core group of volunteers that does the cutting. We have a ten acre piece of ground that a local business lets us use for a wood yard. Most of the splitting and delivery work is done by various service clubs...Elk, Rotary, Kiwanis etc. The FFA kids come in to help a lot. The local UPS guys spent all one Saturday delivering wood and the next weekend we had a crew from FedX doing the same thing...all on their own time and with donated trucks. LOL...The UPS guys called later and wanted to know if FedX had hauled more wood than they did. Those guys are really competitive.


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> Yup, it's a good program. It's all volunteer with very little funding but a lot of community support. We cut mostly pine, cedar, fir and oak. The wood we get is donated by homeowners or dropped off by tree services. Last year we delivered close to 100 cords to elderly or disabled people. We have a couple of splitters of our own and a local equipment rental will give us extra splitters if we need them at no cost.
> There's a core group of volunteers that does the cutting. We have a ten acre piece of ground that a local business lets us use for a wood yard. Most of the splitting and delivery work is done by various service clubs...Elk, Rotary, Kiwanis etc. The FFA kids come in to help a lot. The local UPS guys spent all one Saturday delivering wood and the next weekend we had a crew from FedX doing the same thing...all on their own time and with donated trucks. LOL...The UPS guys called later and wanted to know if FedX had hauled more wood than they did. Those guys are really competitive.


Thank you for your efforts. 

It's stuff like this that proves there are still good people out there.


----------



## MustangMike

Gologit said:


> Yup, it's a good program. It's all volunteer with very little funding but a lot of community support. We cut mostly pine, cedar, fir and oak. The wood we get is donated by homeowners or dropped off by tree services. Last year we delivered close to 100 cords to elderly or disabled people. We have a couple of splitters of our own and a local equipment rental will give us extra splitters if we need them at no cost.
> There's a core group of volunteers that does the cutting. We have a ten acre piece of ground that a local business lets us use for a wood yard. Most of the splitting and delivery work is done by various service clubs...Elk, Rotary, Kiwanis etc. The FFA kids come in to help a lot. The local UPS guys spent all one Saturday delivering wood and the next weekend we had a crew from FedX doing the same thing...all on their own time and with donated trucks. LOL...The UPS guys called later and wanted to know if FedX had hauled more wood than they did. Those guys are really competitive.



Great Stuff, nice to see there is still a "good part of CA" ... Hey, you know what I mean, and you could say the same about my State!


----------



## mainewoods

It isn't fair to judge a whole state because of what one particular area is like, but sometimes it's awful hard not too! Even up here the difference between the southern half and the northern half is like night and day. Most of the time it's hard to believe we all live in the same state.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> It isn't fair to judge a whole state because of what one particular area is like, but sometimes it's awful hard not too! Even up here the difference between the southern half and the northern half is like night and day. Most of the time it's hard to believe we all live in the same state.



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, there are fewer and fewer States that are not like that!


----------



## mainewoods

Scrounged some nice ash the other day. Tree trimmers came by clearing the overhead power lines. I did need to walk across the lawn to get to it though.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 348147
> Tree trimmers came by . . . I did need to walk across the lawn to get to it though.



Did you at least offer to sharpen their chains while they filled your wood pile?

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

No I didn't offer to sharpen their chains, they got homemade donuts and coffee instead.


----------



## Philbert

We had some 'low bid' tree guys working at a neighbor's house a few years back - I helped them with one of their chains, and another neighbor helped them with getting something else running. Got a full cord of maple set over the fence. They probably would have let me have the wood, and I probably would have helped then anyway.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

My saws were busy Fri morning. The owner wanted a couple of trees down, and I know you all always like to see pics. The 1st was about a 15" Black Birch and the second was just one leg of a Chestnut Oak (about 30"). The other leg will be a future project, I'll use ropes when I drop that because it can reach his house and does not have a lean like the leg I took down.

The owner was amazed that I dropped them both exactly where I told him. He previously had some second rate pros that did not do so well (there are other pros in my area that do outstanding work).

Did it all with square file chain, I'm starting to really like that stuff. I seem to be able to sharpen it fine (the chains are still relatively new) and I'm even getting faster at it. Not having any problems with it staying sharp even though some of those pieces of Oak were caked with mud. Both chains were still cutting well at the end of the project, so I sharpened them both after to be ready for next time. Used 20" bar on both saws, but next time I think I'll put the 24 on the 044.

One of the owners friends was trying to help out with a very small Stihl saw that was struggling to cut the Chestnut Oak branches. So I told him to use my 362 while I used the 044 on the trunk. He absolutely loved it, but when I asked him if the wanted to try my 044 (see what going to one GTG does to you?) he violently shook his head no and said he didn't need to run anything stronger than the 362.

The muffler port I put on the 362 does not seem to increase the noise when you are operating it, but you you are not the operator, that little saw sounds evil, and the 044 is running very strong with the duel port muffler and K&N filter. All and all it was a nice morning.

Some nice firewood that I will bring to my daughter.


----------



## kgip2k

Getting ready to go check out a pile of what I was told to be Locust... What do you think is it Locust? Has no bark, and a lot bigger diameter than I have seen out of a Locust. Pic makes it look a little more yellow than it really is


----------



## MustangMike

kgip2k said:


> Getting ready to go check out a pile of what I was told to be Locust... What do you think is it Locust? Has no bark, and a lot bigger diameter than I have seen out of a Locust. Pic makes it look a little more yellow than it really is



It is hard to tell from a picture, and Locust can get big diameter, but that looks like Oak to me.


----------



## kgip2k

Stump looked like maybe Locust, had the looked like many multiple stems that formed tree, but about 18" at small side and around 30" at big side... I have seen locust around 18" and thats tops... This is big. Oak is good too, I am a scrounger so if it burns I like it.


----------



## svk

Went out to grab a blowdown Norway pine. 22" dbh, blew down 3 years ago. Bucked it up and tried to put the Fiskars to it. The axe literally bounced out of the wood and water splashed me in the face. Was that wet all the way up to the crown. All of the wood was solid. 

Left that in rounds till at least fall.

Scavenged 3/4 cord maple and birch from blowdowns instead. 

Here's the Norway


The old 65 did well.


This stuff burns better anyhow.


----------



## dancan

Them developers sure are slowin down production 







I did manage to find an oak blow down back in there , hauled the top out , not sure what to do with the stem log , it's 17' long , straight and 11" at the small end , might have to try and get that out in one piece for sawing .
I still managed to add a bit of wood to the woodpile , I'd say it's better than pallets even if it's a small load


----------



## Axfarmer

I pulled two trailers of mostly oak today. I hope the weather is good Sunday so I can split it.


----------



## dancan

Oak envy ......


----------



## mainewoods

Those"small" loads add up Dan. Before you know it you will have more than you need.


----------



## dancan

That's the plan Clint , just add to the pile when I can 
I picked up an old Planet Jr , hopefully I'll have it up and running next weekend . I hope it will pull the bigger sled or a small log arch .


----------



## mainewoods

Now that's an idea. I had one something like this one a while back, and they do have some pulling power. It will be interesting to see how your new "skiddah" performs.


----------



## dancan

Pretty much what I've got but no motor and it came with 2 bolt on wheel weights and tire chains .
I did bolt a Chonda motor to it but it makes it way too fast , I haveta run LOL , I need a motor with a built in reduction or I'll have to make one with a shaft and pulleys .
Mine came with a neat hood .


----------



## dancan

Got a call from Pioneerguy600 , he dropped a pine for a fella this morning , no rush , get it when ever .
It's all gone LOL
It was close to home so I split , loaded and delivered 2 loads to a retired couple that I know , the old fella was happy , wanted to pay me , I told him he could do that If I bought the wood but not on free wood .
Now to try to get a load for me .


----------



## dancan

Up here we put kids to work as soon as they learn how to ride without training wheels .






Problem is that it messes with my scrounging path 






So I did some scouting and found a couple of hardwood blowdowns 






Got them prepped for the "I'm not sure yet how to get them to the landing yet but I'll figure it out ."

The developer asked if I could drop a 5 small maple and oak beside a new construction , tall spindly trees .






Wasn't much but it was an easy load , back right up to it 






Now to get that cord of oak that I've prepped out .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

dancan...i need to see some pics of your woodpile


----------



## dancan

I've got it spread eveywhere behind the house right now , scrounging takes precedent over building a woodshed right now LOL
Best guess is 2 1/2 cord of softwood and 3 cord of hardwood , I'll be happy and relax a bit (NOT) when I have 10 cord .
The main place where I'm scrounging will come to an end soon so I'll get it while the getting's good , might be able to find another cord of hardwood there but at least 3 more cord of softwood and a couple of milling logs


----------



## dancan

One thing about getting out there and scrounging is that a fella can forget all his troubles .






Like when you come across a lightning strike survivor , how loud was it , how big was the fireball , how bright was the flash , will lightning strike twice ?????
I love being out there


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Yep it really feels good to be out there. I took down a couple mid size cedars and a maple today. Feels good to get some wood. No pics cause it was raining pretty good most of the time:-(


----------



## cantoo

Todays haul. Had to get a bit creative to get some of them off the stone piles at the edge of the bush.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice pile of logs. I'm really liking that arch!


----------



## cantoo

Mainewoods, I've been gonna make one for ages but never got around to. I'm amazed how good it works and how quickly you can pull wood out. So much easier than the log yanking the back of the Steiner around this way the arch takes the punishment. I'm thinking I'm gonna build a few more but gonna skip the winch setup. It was handy but to time consuming for most of the logs. The woods are hilly enough that I can just put chain on a log, drag it to a hill then shorten the chain to suspend it and then hike for the landing, park over a small hill and unhook chain. Push log up with blade and head for the next one.


----------



## audible fart

Rolled up to my scrounge spot earlier and figured i'd snap a pic for this thread:




Huge silver maple thrown away as trash. I'm so far ahead i just sawed up some of the more manageable pieces off to the side and rolled out. People throw entire oaks out like that also, so i can be patient.


----------



## steved

I got a small trailer load from my grandparent's place this weekend, I would be in a great position if I lived closer to them. It was all small stuff, fallen trees and big limbs that he had skidded up to a corner of his field. 

They have more dead standing than I could cut in a year, but they are just shy of 300 miles away. I'm talking with my dad, probably going to haul his compact 4x4 over there, cut log lengths, and haul log length loads home...just got to feel out how much I could take at any one time. A single layer of decent logs on an 18ft trailer would probably be pushing my limites (10k pounds).


----------



## audible fart

Pulled up to the scrounging area this am & look what some dumbass threw away. That's right, red oak splits already a month or so seasoned. Some people are just ****ing rediculous. It's mine now!


----------



## svk

audible fart said:


> Pulled up to the scrounging area this am & look what some dumbass threw away. That's right, red oak splits already a month or so seasoned. Some people are just ****ing rediculous. It's mine now! View attachment 349034


They guy must have been moving and needed the wood out of his place. No reason why anyone would throw away split wood otherwise. But it's got a better home now


----------



## svk

I've been making a list of drive-up scrounge wood near my hunting cabin and so far I've conservatively estimated about 12 cords on the ground and another 5 standing dying/dead. What I don't cut for this year's supply (only need about 3 cords), I will plan to haul home a load each trip during hunting season so I won't have to invest any $ in transportation costs.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Yesterday, I did a little firewood scrounging myself, and cut down a VERY nice white pine that made a 28" by 16.5' saw log, along with two other firewood logs. One is oak, the other is the top to the big pine. The tree's had been damaged by high winds.

Sure glad I can pull doubles! It allows me to get all my scrounged wood in one trip!







and here's the load of oak and pine firewood I cut from the same site,






Looks like i'll be splitting firewood soon!

SR


----------



## audible fart

svk said:


> They guy must have been moving and needed the wood out of his place. No reason why anyone would throw away split wood otherwise. But it's got a better home now



Maybe, but the same thing happens many times every year. I sharpen my chain, gas up the MS390, head to the scrounge spot, and somebody did all the work for me and threw away split wood.


----------



## MustangMike

SR, that is a nice load to haul, wish I had toys like that!


----------



## mainewoods

Those trailers are pretty sweet.


----------



## Oliver1655

Tractors with loaders sure help to make life easier!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Oliver1655 said:


> Tractors with loaders sure help to make life easier!



That they do! That big log weighs in at about 2,600 pounds, one of the other logs on the trailer that you can't see in the above picts, is decent sized too,






I chose my loader wisely, it's rated to pick 3,650 pounds...

SR


----------



## MustangMike

And a very nice hinge on that big piece.


----------



## pricey106

I made myself a promise a few years ago when I found out how easy it is to find free wood. Ya, it take a lot of work, but it sure is fun I think. The promise was that I will never buy firewood. Here is a few pics of what I got from one property in one day. And a pic of my 2003 Chevy trailblazer loaded with logs. Not even crouching.


----------



## Philbert

Related to Dancan? (your cars sure look the same from the back!)

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Philbert , I'm not sure what you meen by that remark ............LOL
Joseph , nice UTV !


----------



## pricey106

dancan said:


> Philbert , I'm not sure what you meen thahat remark ............LOL
> Joseph , nice UTV !


Thanks, she did pretty good for her first big haul. I did somewhere around 8 loads that day. I have had it for 2 years now. This weekend will be the first time with a trailer too.


----------



## mainewoods

Cleared a road to the back end of my woodlot and found a nice clearing where the neighbor had his land logged 4 years ago. For some reason the loggers dropped a bunch of oak trees and left them. I counted 22 down with the tops intact. Being the good neighbor, I asked if he wanted them or not. He didn't want them, so the old Dodge skiddah is about to get a good workout. Couldn't pass up 4 year down, oak. They most likely would have laid there and rotted, as my neighbor had no idea they had been left there. He is elderly, they are half way up on the mountain, and he hasn't been up there in years. Another example that it pays to ask, instead of assuming the answer will be no and not trying.


----------



## mainewoods

The view ain't too shabby either. I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, looks a lot like my Catskill property, 2 mi in on a 4WD road overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir.

Those are nice views, I never tire of them either, they change each season and each year. I built a 12' lifeguard style stand on top of a 6' rock to see it better. A Tornado took down all the big trees which also improved the view (but I lost a lot of timber).

That is MechanicMatt & his oldest daughter back in 2010. The Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10 are down below.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Clint, looks a lot like my Catskill property, 2 mi in on a 4WD road overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir.
> 
> Those are nice views, I never tire of them either, they change each season and each year. I built a 12' lifeguard style stand on top of a 6' rock to see it better. A Tornado took down all the big trees which also improved the view (but I lost a lot of timber).
> 
> That is MechanicMatt & his oldest daughter back in 2010. The Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10 are down below.



Beautiful view. We lived in Albany for a while and I loved the Catskills, Adirondack's, or heading into Vermont whenever we could.


----------



## pricey106

You guys are talking New York area....I used to work on all the Lowes stores up that way. I was there almost every week, someplace different all the time. Beautiful country it is. And I always had a good view from the roof being as I worked on the HVAC systems. 
Today I picked up a tree I was eyeing for a week...about 3/4 a load of 10 to 15 inch black locust. should be about 100 piecesof good wood for the fire. In the pic its the top 10 logs to the right.


----------



## Philbert

Anybody found some surprise, like poison ivy on/in scrounged wood?

Philbert


----------



## BillNole

Philbert said:


> Anybody found some surprise, like poison ivy on/in scrounged wood?
> 
> Philbert



Sure have, but since I'm not overly sensitive to it, I haven't had too much trouble with it. Worse than that though was the yellow jackets that decided to wake up after my son and I'd loaded up a bunch of rounds into my suburban, one of which contained a small nest. I'm not allergic to them, but dadgum they hurt when they're pissed off! Not as bad as wasps or hornets, but they still hurt plenty enough for me to smoke the tires stopping and strip to my undies on the side of the road to be sure I got 'em all out!


----------



## mainewoods

That is a very good point to bring up. Scroungers can be subjected to any number of issues with the wood they find. Poison ivy, hornets nests, snakes in the wood pile, and insects, to name a few, can ruin a good scrounge quickly. Hurrying to load the wood you found is a natural tendency, when scrounging firewood. Pays to take a few minutes and look that wood over first.


----------



## mainewoods

Joseph Price said:


> Today I picked up a tree I was eyeing for a week...about 3/4 a load of 10 to 15 inch black locust. should be about 100 piecesof good wood for the fire. In the pic its the top 10 logs to the right.View attachment 349356




Nice score on the black locust. Excellent high BTU firewood.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> Pays to take a few minutes and look that wood over first.



I have seen some standing and fallen trees covered with poison ivy. I started thinking about that when I saw some of the 'scores that' were posted, and wondered if there might be a reason why some of the wood was left there. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Around here, I am more worried about the ticks, but you can't stay inside worrying about them. They have diseases that can kill you, and worse! They have a new disease that is sometimes fatal that the doctors have no treatment for. Furthermore, some people that have "undetected" Lyme disease have horrible complications. Many times you will pull 2 or 3 ticks off the dog after you go for a walk or hike. You just have to live with it.

I try to cut poison ivy when it is not sappy, you are less likely to contract it, and if you know you have been in contact, wash the area as soon as possible. When I see those hairy vines, I try to spray the chips away from me (cut with the top of the bar). Wear gloves & sleeves, wash soon afterward, and it will likely be mild if you get it.

Luckily, at my upstate property, we don't encounter deer ticks (dog ticks don't carry Lyme).


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Anybody found some surprise, like poison ivy on/in scrounged wood?
> 
> Philbert



Ohhh yea I have twice this year but I aways get it. I removed a big cherry from my back yard that was absolutely entangled with poison ivy vines. 3 trailer loads of vines I had to haul to the back of the yard and lots that needed cut off the rounds. I got mild PI as I shower with fels-naptha soap after I am out cutting or anytime I am possibly exposed and I rarely get the PI anymore. 

Yesterday I found a box turtle under a top I was about to cut up. Moved the little guy under a different piece of cover and continued on.


----------



## BillNole

MustangMike said:


> Around here, I am more worried about the ticks, but you can't stay inside worrying about them. They have diseases that can kill you, and worse! They have a new disease that is sometimes fatal that the doctors have no treatment for. Furthermore, some people that have "undetected" Lyme disease have horrible complications. Many times you will pull 2 or 3 ticks off the dog after you go for a walk or hike. You just have to live with it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Luckily, at my upstate property, we don't encounter deer ticks (dog ticks don't carry Lyme).



I haven't figured out why we seem to have so many more ticks now than in years past. Or does it just seem like it? I live in Northern IL now, but grew up in FL and hardly ever even saw a tick as a kid, in spite of being a wild child that basically lived in the bush all day and plenty of nights!

We went out on a community clean up a couple of weekends ago and in spite of being careful not to wonder off into the tall grass or brush, I still found a couple of deer ticks on me while driving home and my wife picked one off herself an hour after we got home as we were at the neighbors enjoying some nice conversation. We can very rarely ever visit any of our county parks or a local state park without finding ticks on ourselves. Funny thing is that we find more on ourselves than the dogs, even with them crawling into and through every sighted tree, bush, brush pile, or clump of grass.

We were hoping that after this Winter, the popluation would be diminished, but it seems to be just the opposite! Tough little buggers!


----------



## PA Dan

Joseph Price said:


> I made myself a promise a few years ago when I found out how easy it is to find free wood. Ya, it take a lot of work, but it sure is fun I think. The promise was that I will never buy firewood. Here is a few pics of what I got from one property in one day. And a pic of my 2003 Chevy trailblazer loaded with logs. Not even crouching.View attachment 349136
> View attachment 349139
> View attachment 349142



I made the same promise three years ago when I first put my wood burner in. Three years later im at least three years ahead!


----------



## peterc38

Philbert said:


> Anybody found some surprise, like poison ivy on/in scrounged wood?
> 
> Philbert



Yep, last year I got a huge Score of Ash. A lot of it was 20-25" diameter stuff that had poison oak on it. I hacked it all off but me and my son both got slight reactions from it.


----------



## stihly dan

I was sent to do a furnace install this week and as I drove up the driveway, I realized that I had been there before. A few years ago I Got a few cords of oak logs all limbed and sitting beside the driveway. It was a great score. Well they remembered me, said they called me paul bunyon when they talked about it to there friends. They liked how quickly I removed the wood. So this time they asked me if I cut trees too, If I did, there where about 30-50 oaks in the back and 30-50 oak and beech in the front I could have if I wanted. Time is not an issue, I can nibble for the next year or so, as they are in no hurry. Most are 18-30 diam. I think my scrounging days are over, or on pause for 10 yrs or so.


----------



## BillNole

BillNole said:


> I haven't figured out why we seem to have so many more ticks now than in years past. Or does it just seem like it? I live in Northern IL now, but grew up in FL and hardly ever even saw a tick as a kid, in spite of being a wild child that basically lived in the bush all day and plenty of nights!
> ...
> We were hoping that after this Winter, the popluation would be diminished, but it seems to be just the opposite! Tough little buggers!



OK... So what the @#$ is going on?!?!

I was just called to the kitchen by my daughter. While she was working on dinner, she noticed what she thought was a pebble on the kitchen floor, except that it had legs and was moving! 

This is what I found... (I tried, but wasn't able to figure out how to add the picture.. It's a fully engorged tick that's about 3/8" long!) This fat little bugger has been feeding on somebody already and it's not likely one of us. Must have hitched a ride on somebody to get inside.

I'd move farther North if I though it might help get away from these guys. I'm beginning to think they're after ME!!!  lol


----------



## dancan

I scored this and hoped it might pull a stick or two but nope , no pull power 







I also scored one of these last year , if I unbolt the tiller and set the tiller drive up with quick connects .......






So I loaded it in the UTV 






Even had room to throw a cut up scrounged pallet in there


----------



## dancan

stihly dan said:


> I was sent... for 10 yrs or so.



tldr you suck


----------



## mainewoods

I like that tiller. I have a TroyBilt Horse and they have a lot of low torque power. I would imagine that Barreto has even more, especially if it has the variable ground speed control. Hydraulic tillers are very sweet.


----------



## MustangMike

I have the Troy Built Pony, not as strong as the Horse, but I have done my garden with it for ..... I'm not sure .... 30+ years? I built this house in 1987, and I had it at my previous house.

In NY, the dangerous ticks disappear as you go further North. I grew up 25 miles from here, and never remember one as a kid, and we often had a dog and all of us kids played in the woods, built tree forts, etc. Don't know why the ticks invaded, and the Grouse down here have all but disappeared (still got plenty of them upstate).


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> OK... So what the @#$ is going on?!?!
> 
> I was just called to the kitchen by my daughter. While she was working on dinner, she noticed what she thought was a pebble on the kitchen floor, except that it had legs and was moving!
> 
> This is what I found... (I tried, but wasn't able to figure out how to add the picture.. It's a fully engorged tick that's about 3/8" long!) This fat little bugger has been feeding on somebody already and it's not likely one of us. Must have hitched a ride on somebody to get inside.
> 
> I'd move farther North if I though it might help get away from these guys. I'm beginning to think they're after ME!!!  lol



It's been gradual over the years, but..I think there are much less birds then 20-40 years ago. Less birds eating ticks. Also less amphibians.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have the "horse" model too, from back before they cheapoed them! It's our second one, as we have always had gardens and we completely wore the first one out, so I bought this one. (I wish we had bought a BCS instead)

Anyway, the second one is still in near new condition as we haven't used it for years, it just sits in the loft in the barn. Those things are waaaay too much work! lol If fact, I was just saying the other day, that I should get it down and sell it!

I moved on up to a Howard rotavator years ago...and I've made a pile of money with it doing custom tilling... It's easily paid for itself a couple times over... 

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

lots of viewing to catch up on this thread - Nice to see all the great photos - looks like some SOME VERY NICE SCROUNGING !

Gutting and renovating a property over the coming weeks so I'll be sparse here for a while. 
- - -
Usually the only surprises one encounters here when scrounging wood is spotting a Bobcat nearby or having a cougar examine you for a potential meal while you're working with the saw (the young males are often hungry and pretty fearless). No poisonous snakes not many ticks on the coast mountains and no nasty plants except devils club but it's rare and easy to deal with ...

.


----------



## chads

I think I ran into a better one than the electric company taking down the trees for us and chipping the brush.
One of my customers had a bunch of ash trees taken down last year and cut firewood size.
She asked me to haul them off so I went over there and her husband let me use his tractor and log splitter too.
Only thing,one of the horses BamBam is kind of playful and will swipe your hat when your not paying attention.
He also likes to nip at your shirt sleeves to mess with you.
A friend needed some wood too so we decided to work together on it.
We estimated the pile to be 8 cord we took a truck and 5x10 trailer out and couldn't hardly tell any was gone.
Then we noticed about a 100-
.150 foot long stack 3 ft high along the back fence too.
I offered to get some diesel for the tractor and he said he was going to get some.
She wants my boys like to visit the property to ride the horses.
I got a good feeling on this one hope we stay in touch for a long while.
She also mentioned there were a bunch more ash that need taken down I might get some logs to mill too.
I'm grateful things are going pretty good and will say a good word for her.
Chad


----------



## zogger

chads said:


> I think I ran into a better one than the electric company taking down the trees for us and chipping the brush.
> One of my customers had a bunch of ash trees taken down last year and cut firewood size.
> She asked me to haul them off so I went over there and her husband let me use his tractor and log splitter too.
> Only thing,one of the horses BamBam is kind of playful and will swipe your hat when your not paying attention.
> He also likes to nip at your shirt sleeves to mess with you.
> A friend needed some wood too so we decided to work together on it.
> We estimated the pile to be 8 cord we took a truck and 5x10 trailer out and couldn't hardly tell any was gone.
> Then we noticed about a 100-
> .150 foot long stack 3 ft high along the back fence too.
> I offered to get some diesel for the tractor and he said he was going to get some.
> She wants my boys like to visit the property to ride the horses.
> I got a good feeling on this one hope we stay in touch for a long while.
> She also mentioned there were a bunch more ash that need taken down I might get some logs to mill too.
> I'm grateful things are going pretty good and will say a good word for her.
> Chad



Wow, that is an amazing score! I guess they burn wood too ( because they have a splitter) but just have so much it is up for grabs.


----------



## Reviction

Hey all,

Got a few pickup loads of this today. Tree service felled a few trees right down the street. The homeowner's friends were going to take the wood, but backed out. Lucky me!


----------



## Oliver1655

Chad, you have been blessed! If the ash is dead from beetles, i doubt you will be milling them.


----------



## svk

Took the kids for a walk after I finished stacking wood today. Found a nice blowdown red oak about 12" diameter. I'll need an ATV to get it out but that will be a nice contribution to next year's wood.


----------



## PA Dan

Oliver1655 said:


> Chad, you have been blessed! If the ash is dead from beetles, i doubt you will be milling them.



Why not mill it?


----------



## chads

I have about 500-800 bf of milled ash that was killed by the eab. they concentrate on the layer just under the bark.
Might make a funny looking live edge but other than that nice lumber.
One of them had some staining since it sat dead for a while but still useable.
Ohio lifted the county to county transport ban since it is in all counties now.
Not sure on the state to state at this point but I think it is prohibited.
Not a big deal for me since I am in the center of the state.
The mother of the lady who gave me the wood dropped off a lemon meringue pie today.
Must be my day. 
Chad


----------



## MustangMike

That is my favorite, enjoy!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

The ash killed by EAB I have seen hasn't been that large & was totally riddled with tunnels.


----------



## BillNole

That's my 6 foot tall 15 year old standing to the side of this load I happened to come across about a mile from the house as we were driving to the store yesterday. I want to say THANK YOU to everyone that keeps reminding the rest of us that the #1 rule in scrounging is "DON'T be afraid to ask!"

We first drove by and I made the statement "That's a nice load of elm, but I bet they already have plans for it." To which my son said "You'll never know for sure without asking though." It was little more than a rhetorical response from him, as he's heard me say the same so often, but it prompted me to make a u-turn and go back to ask. Long story short, I got in touch with the owner of the landscaping company that was doing the cutting and he said "I have a friend and my brother-in-law that both wanted it, but they're busy so knock yourself out and take all you want." He even said to not worry about cleaning up, as he'd take care of that after it was all gone!

Unfortunately, after fighting with my saw for an hour and not being able to get it started and running out of time before my wife returns home from a weekend getaway with her girlfriends, I called him and said thanks, but I'm out of luck. Turns out his shop is located about a mile in the other direction, but hidden behind his home, so I didn't even know it existed. He invited me to stop by and showed me an area where he drops logs, etc. after cutting and said I could come by anytime I want wood and take whatever I want. FINALLY! I HAVE A WOOD GUY!!! There was some elm, maple and pine there but I had to pass, being without a working saw at the moment. We walked around his shop for awhile (wow, he has some cool stuff!) and then he invited me into the house and we sat with his wife, daughter-in-law and grandkids with their dog falling in love with my lap. lol What a great day!

Had I not stopped and asked, I'd have never met this incredibly nice gentleman and his family, or found a great source for wood, for as long as it will last. 

It never hurts to ask!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice story, BUT GET YOUR SAW RUNNING!!!!


----------



## Garmins dad

BillNole said:


> View attachment 349793
> 
> That's my 6 foot tall 15 year old standing to the side of this load I happened to come across about a mile from the house as we were driving to the store yesterday. I want to say THANK YOU to everyone that keeps reminding the rest of us that the #1 rule in scrounging is "DON'T be afraid to ask!"
> 
> We first drove by and I made the statement "That's a nice load of elm, but I bet they already have plans for it." To which my son said "You'll never know for sure without asking though." It was little more than a rhetorical response from him, as he's heard me say the same so often, but it prompted me to make a u-turn and go back to ask. Long story short, I got in touch with the owner of the landscaping company that was doing the cutting and he said "I have a friend and my brother-in-law that both wanted it, but they're busy so knock yourself out and take all you want." He even said to not worry about cleaning up, as he'd take care of that after it was all gone!
> 
> Unfortunately, after fighting with my saw for an hour and not being able to get it started and running out of time before my wife returns home from a weekend getaway with her girlfriends, I called him and said thanks, but I'm out of luck. Turns out his shop is located about a mile in the other direction, but hidden behind his home, so I didn't even know it existed. He invited me to stop by and showed me an area where he drops logs, etc. after cutting and said I could come by anytime I want wood and take whatever I want. FINALLY! I HAVE A WOOD GUY!!! There was some elm, maple and pine there but I had to pass, being without a working saw at the moment. We walked around his shop for awhile (wow, he has some cool stuff!) and then he invited me into the house and we sat with his wife, daughter-in-law and grandkids with their dog falling in love with my lap. lol What a great day!
> 
> Had I not stopped and asked, I'd have never met this incredibly nice gentleman and his family, or found a great source for wood, for as long as it will last.
> 
> It never hurts to ask!


Sounds like you need a spare saw.. even if its not the best.. but a spare none the less.. You have been blessed with that deal of a life time.


----------



## dancan

Only one saw ..... You like living in the edge LOL


----------



## BillNole

dancan said:


> Only one saw ..... You like living in the edge LOL



I used to have another, but I gave it to a buddy that was without. Everytime I come across a deal that makes me consider the second saw, some other greater priority wins out. I even considered for a moment, running down to HD to rent one of their Makita's for half a day, just to try it out and finish this score, but I'm not desperate enough for that. lol


----------



## mainewoods

Really nice score Bill. It would be worth your while to find a way to chunk that wood up into manageable pieces, and get it moved. The faster you have scrounged wood in your possession, the less chance you have of losing it, either from the owner changing his mind, or giving it to someone else. JMO


----------



## BillNole

mainewoods said:


> Really nice score Bill. It would be worth your while to find a way to chunk that wood up into manageable pieces, and get it moved. The faster you have scrounged wood in your possession, the less chance you have of losing it, either from the owner changing his mind, or giving it to someone else. JMO



I've had all of next year's wood stacked since last year, so I'm not too concerned about it at the moment. It seems almost every year that I tend to go through a "dry-spell" during which I don't come across any wood for awhile, but then I almost always get lucky at some point.

I've already accepted that I won't get this load. The picture showing my son next to the stack was taken when he and I went back to see if there was anything we could fit in the truck without cutting, after I'd given up on the saw. No luck. Almost all of the logs are about 12 feet long and they guy doing the cutting was just about to begin bringing 2 foot long sections of the main trunk around. They were so big, he had to cut them down to avoid his skidder tearing up the yard too much.


----------



## mainewoods

Understood. I missed the part where you passed on the score. Good to always be ahead on your wood though. This is just one of the reasons why.


----------



## svk

BillNole said:


> View attachment 349793
> 
> That's my 6 foot tall 15 year old standing to the side of this load I happened to come across about a mile from the house as we were driving to the store yesterday. I want to say THANK YOU to everyone that keeps reminding the rest of us that the #1 rule in scrounging is "DON'T be afraid to ask!"
> 
> We first drove by and I made the statement "That's a nice load of elm, but I bet they already have plans for it." To which my son said "You'll never know for sure without asking though." It was little more than a rhetorical response from him, as he's heard me say the same so often, but it prompted me to make a u-turn and go back to ask. Long story short, I got in touch with the owner of the landscaping company that was doing the cutting and he said "I have a friend and my brother-in-law that both wanted it, but they're busy so knock yourself out and take all you want." He even said to not worry about cleaning up, as he'd take care of that after it was all gone!
> 
> Unfortunately, after fighting with my saw for an hour and not being able to get it started and running out of time before my wife returns home from a weekend getaway with her girlfriends, I called him and said thanks, but I'm out of luck. Turns out his shop is located about a mile in the other direction, but hidden behind his home, so I didn't even know it existed. He invited me to stop by and showed me an area where he drops logs, etc. after cutting and said I could come by anytime I want wood and take whatever I want. FINALLY! I HAVE A WOOD GUY!!! There was some elm, maple and pine there but I had to pass, being without a working saw at the moment. We walked around his shop for awhile (wow, he has some cool stuff!) and then he invited me into the house and we sat with his wife, daughter-in-law and grandkids with their dog falling in love with my lap. lol What a great day!
> 
> Had I not stopped and asked, I'd have never met this incredibly nice gentleman and his family, or found a great source for wood, for as long as it will last.
> 
> It never hurts to ask!



Sounds to me that your saw broke down at the right time. You found a source of (unlimited, free) wood and didn't need to process hard to split elm when I would guess there are higher btu, easier to split species at his shop. Nice!


----------



## Oliver1655

God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## dwasifar

BillNole said:


> Worse than that though was the yellow jackets that decided to wake up after my son and I'd loaded up a bunch of rounds into my suburban, one of which contained a small nest. I'm not allergic to them, but dadgum they hurt when they're pissed off! Not as bad as wasps or hornets, but they still hurt plenty enough for me to smoke the tires stopping and strip to my undies on the side of the road to be sure I got 'em all out!



I discovered a nest of yellowjackets the hard way last year working on my deck. Put my hand down on the decking, started hammering, and the little guys hiding under the railing two inches from my hand didn't like that and came out to voice their displeasure. My wife ran like the wind; she's allergic. Fortunately I am not, and was back at work after a few minutes running my hand under cold water, and a few minutes more with a can of bug spray.

As far as unwanted hitchhikers, thankfully the worst I've had is ants. I picked up some big pieces of elm in Mundelein (I'm pretty sure you know where that is) that turned out to have literally thousands of ants living under the bark when I got home and started splitting them. Ordinary ground ants that had extended their living arrangements up into the bark, fortunately; not carpenter ants. I just wiped them away, pulled off as much loose bark as I could, and tossed the odd stick with ants IN it rather than ON it directly into the firepit instead of stacking it. They were all over the splitting area but not really able to do any harm, except for the wife and I both feeling imaginary ants crawling on us for hours afterward.


----------



## svk

On that note, here was my best infestation to date. Being garbage wood anyhow this went in 4' chunks right on the brush pile fire. 




On firewood, upon finding "occupants" I leave the splits in the sun for a while. The bugs usually abandon ship and move elsewhere.


----------



## Philbert

Eviction notice!

I guess that there are differences in acceptability if the wood is for an OWB or an indoor fireplace.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I will burn solid balsam in the boiler but not in the sauna (takes three loads of balsam to get things hot). This stuff was hollow and punky


----------



## Axfarmer

I got two trailer loads on Mother's Day. Had some trouble, atv trailer overturned,two snake sightings,and a flat tire on the atv trailer! Still about 1.5 cords for free!


----------



## BillNole

svk said:


> Sounds to me that your saw broke down at the right time. You found a source of (unlimited, free) wood and didn't need to process hard to split elm when I would guess there are higher btu, easier to split species at his shop. Nice!



Truth of the matter is, Elm has become my favorite wood. Even before I bought a hydraulic splitter last Summer! I like the challenge it can present when it's "spaghetti-elm" and the maul and/or Fiskers just bounces until you find the grain or best angle for each round. When I first started, I'd beat myself to death on just a dozen rounds, but after a short learning cycle, I figured out what works and didn't look back. My son even prefers the 6-lb'er to the X-27 or hydraulic splitter!

In reality, elm is as varied as the sands on the beach and sometimes it pops like oak, while other times it presents it's challenges. I rarely get into any that's pissy/punky smelling as some have found, seemingly regularly, but it burns just the same after a year or two of curing.

I like the way it cuts, splits, cures and burns. I don't like the spits and pops of oak in my open fireplace. Even though it puts of a bit more heat, it's not enough for me to prefer it or maple, or any other common popular species.

Perhaps the best reason is that it's still so dang common around here!

As I've been so fond of saying for so many years, "to each his own!"


----------



## cantoo

Bill, sounds like you need to buy some seeds for a tree from me?
Have you considered building a log arch, very little to go wrong with them and you can move some big logs easily and damage free.


----------



## BillNole

cantoo said:


> Bill, sounds like you need to buy some seeds for a tree from me?
> Have you considered building a log arch, very little to go wrong with them and you can move some big logs easily and damage free.



No need for the arch for me as I don't generally have such a need. I'm just a homeowner with a saw and a truck that enjoys scrounging and burning a couple full cords a year in an open fireplace. Nothing fancy or dramatic about it at all and about as simple as it gets.

That saw tree looks like it would be fun to grow, but I don't know that I have enough time to see the fruits of it all. Do the saws get bigger if you leave them to grow through multiple seasons? How long to get a 60-something CC saw off of it?


----------



## cantoo

I used the 660 today 1st time in a year or 2. The 560 has a skip chain on it to noodle Swedish candles. The huskys are for when people want to borrow a saw. The poulans are to throw when I'm mad. The 440, 360, 260 and 170 are used the most. I have a few more that I have to keep hidden for fear that the keeper of the checkbook finds out. As for getting bigger they sure seem to get heavier.


----------



## svk

Just secured an ATV for memorial weekend. My plan is to get enough quality scrounge wood hauled out to round out this year's pile and next year's as well with a couple cords to spare. 

As a bonus I'll also have access to a couple stands of red oak (very rare up here) and any blowdown I find is coming home 

(Wringing hands in excitement) Yep I've got FAD!


----------



## TeeMan

A friend and I got 12 cords out of some land over the winter and plan to get 12 more next winter so I don't plan on doing a lot of scrounging. But, when there is red oak already cut up and it just takes 5 minutes to throw in the back of the truck on your way home...who could pass that up?


----------



## hardpan

Cheesecutter said:


> I removed the wood as quickly and safely as possibly, and always treated the land better than I would my own. I pile all the brush, fill any ruts, and even rake the sawdust piles. Word of mouth has spread to the point that people stop by or call me to see if I'll clean up a tree for them.


Yep, and you will always be busy, respected, and a valued neighbor.


----------



## audible fart

Here's my free firewood scrounge score for the morning. 50/50 mix of red oak and silver maple. Already have most of it halved with the X27 now.


----------



## Axfarmer

Pulled a truck full this afternoon after work, big Beech rounds, Oak, Black birch. Now I need some time on the splitter.


----------



## zogger

Arrg! I can't wait to be done with all this spring work chores nonsense..hahahah!

I did pull over while I was spraying and walk into the woods and stare at my 1.5 cord of oak I have on the ground and haven't finished bucking or hauling out yet. It is "resting" in some dense weeds.


----------



## mainewoods

I will take "resting oak" any day of the week, split and piled or full length.


----------



## mainewoods

Here's a few of the red oak that I have "resting". November snow prevented me from skidding them out to the wood yard . Time to wake 'em up.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Here's a few of the red oak that I have "resting". November snow prevented me from skidding them out to the wood yard . Time to wake 'em up.



Ha! Jump on it while the weeds are resting, too! I waited too long, three to eight foot high brambles, sprouted baby trees, etc (stuff grows fast here)


----------



## DFK

zogger said:


> Ha! Jump on it while the weeds are resting, too! I waited too long, three to eight foot high brambles, sprouted baby trees, etc (stuff grows fast here)


----------



## DFK

If there are any wood Scroungers in North Alabama..... There is lots of wood to be had around Athens AL.
The tornado that went through there two weeks back sure made a mess. Knocked over lots of trees. Many have
been cut up and pulled up next to the streets. Just aks, I am sure most of the homeowers would let you take all
you wont.

David


----------



## Philbert

I have worked a number of storm clean ups, and people usually don't mind the wood getting re-purposed.

But, please consider helping to remove it from victim's yards (with permission), instead of cherry picking off the pile at the curb while others are helping out.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> I have worked a number of storm clean ups, and people usually don't mind the wood getting re-purposed.
> 
> But, please consider helping to remove it from victim's yards (with permission), instead of cherry picking off the pile at the curb while others are helping out.
> 
> Philbert



Good point. I know I would have loved some help dealing with the tornado blown into the house huge red oak branch. I had people stopping to take pictures, or just slowing down and gawking, or offers to rebuild the cabin for a fee from various contractors out driving around dropping off business cards at every place with damage, but no offers for help. Luckily joe boss owns a big excavator, I was able to trim it with the might 137 husky (what I owned at the time.) then we chained it up and bossman picked it out and off without doing any more damage.


----------



## svk

No scrounging for me this weekend, have tickets to St Paul Saints tonight and Twins tomorrow night. Hope my wife and I can fight off our colds to enjoy the games.


----------



## MustangMike

Was helping my brother out on Wed, about 2 hrs from home. Had to clear a steep little hill so they can grade it. We dropped 3 Oaks and a Maple all over 20", and 4 White Pines from 20 - 30", plus several smaller trees including Beach and Hemlock. It was a little windy and we had to rope and pull them all because there was an out building an electric lines on the far side. The 30" White Pine was leaning the wrong way, and was the only one that worried me, but it pulled over just fine. I dropped each one on target.

My Maasdam Long Haul Rope Puller (w/120 ft of rope) really came through for us. My brother was so impressed with it he ordered one for himself after we got back. (Bailey's sells them).

We took them all down and cut them to 6' lengths in one day. I got so tired I could barely lift the saw at the end of the day, or step over the logs. Working on the slope with the big pieces was tough. Both my saws ran great, had a 20" bar on the 362 and 24" in the 044, both with Sithl RSLK chain. That stuff works great, I'm going to have to get more of it. After my brother ran both my saws he broke out his 460, but it would not keep up with my 044 with the square file chain, so I gave him a 20" loop of square file to even the playing field. The square file chain cuts through hardwoods much faster, and just blows through the pine.

I told him when I put the dual port muffler and low restriction air filter on his 460 (like I did to my 044) it will be an absolute beast, but I have to find the time to pull his carb limiters, something my 044 thankfully did not have.

Not a bad days work for 2 guys over 60, enjoy the pics.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Was helping my brother out on Wed, about 2 hrs from home. Had to clear a steep little hill so they can grade it. We dropped 3 Oaks and a Maple all over 20", and 4 White Pines from 20 - 30", plus several smaller trees including Beach and Hemlock. It was a little windy and we had to rope and pull them all because there was an out building an electric lines on the far side. The 30" White Pine was leaning the wrong way, and was the only one that worried me, but it pulled over just fine. I dropped each one on target.
> 
> My Maasdam Long Haul Rope Puller (w/120 ft of rope) really came through for us. My brother was so impressed with it he ordered one for himself after we got back. (Bailey's sells them).
> 
> We took them all down and cut them to 6' lengths in one day. I got so tired I could barely lift the saw at the end of the day, or step over the logs. Working on the slope with the big pieces was tough. Both my saws ran great, had a 20" bar on the 362 and 24" in the 044, both with Sithl RSLK chain. That stuff works great, I'm going to have to get more of it. After my brother ran both my saws he broke out his 460, but it would not keep up with my 044 with the square file chain, so I gave him a 20" loop of square file to even the playing field. The square file chain cuts through hardwoods much faster, and just blows through the pine.
> 
> I told him when I put the dual port muffler and low restriction air filter on his 460 (like I did to my 044) it will be an absolute beast, but I have to find the time to pull his carb limiters, something my 044 thankfully did not have.
> 
> Not a bad days work for 2 guys over 60, enjoy the pics.




60 is the new 40!

err.no, it's not....

Still though, you guys did great!

I am still spring choring around here,although I keep putzing at the rounds stack making splits. Have a string of twisted oak that is not cooperating very well.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, it was a challenge and that made it fun, even though it was hard work.


----------



## mainewoods

[QUOTE="MustangMike, post: 

Not a bad days work for 2 guys over 60, enjoy the pics.


Heck of a good days work Mike, I still think I'm 25, too!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Clint. I think I drank about 2 gallons of fluid. It reached the high 70s, and at the end of the day you could not drink enough.


----------



## Topbuilder

How things vary from one region to another. You cannot give wood away here. I placed CL ads for free oak wood that came out of a couple trees I cut down on a job. Probably 6-8 cords. I had people ask me if it was cut and split...
The tree services haul it to a mulching operation. Free dump but a 30 mile drive. On my personal property, I keep enough oak split to feed the BBQ pit and the fire ring for my kids get togethers with friends. The rest of the dead trees are cut into 6-8' lengths and dropped in a burn pile. Probably have torched 20 full size trees this year, dead from the drought. Still have another 100 to go. All oak. I had a couple a guys that NEEDED wood for heat in the winter. I told them I would drop the trees and carry the logs to a location where they could cut and throw pieces on the trailer. I would clean/burn the tops. They showed up with a saw that would not cut, got the trailer stuck going where I told them they would get stuck. I ended up cutting rounds for them since I would not "loan" them my saw. They took two loads and never came back. I later found out they were selling the wood for $100 per trailer load to a firewood seller. 
I don't even have a wood burning fireplace. After last winter I'm looking pretty hard at a wood boiler system. We were all the way in the 30s...


----------



## CTYank

MustangMike said:


> Around here, I am more *worried about the ticks*, but you can't stay inside worrying about them. They have diseases that can kill you, and worse! They have a new disease that is sometimes fatal that the doctors have no treatment for. Furthermore, some people that have "undetected" Lyme disease have horrible complications. Many times you will pull 2 or 3 ticks off the dog after you go for a walk or hike. You just have to live with it.
> 
> I try to cut poison ivy when it is not sappy, you are less likely to contract it, and if you know you have been in contact, wash the area as soon as possible. When I see those hairy vines, I try to spray the chips away from me (cut with the top of the bar). Wear gloves & sleeves, wash soon afterward, and it will likely be mild if you get it.
> 
> Luckily, at my upstate property, we don't encounter deer ticks (dog ticks don't carry Lyme).



Mike, there is a repellent that works against deer ticks. (Vice the many that are useless.) Sawyer permethrin repellent for clothing & gear is one- the spray-on version I use is .5% permethrin. You spray it on clothing, let it dry, then hit it again after 6 washings. I get the 24 oz size from Amazon.

Come spring, I take the stack of jeans I wear in the woods out on the porch, spread 'em out, and wet the lower legs and waist area with the spray, let 'em dry, and stack 'em up for use. You do NOT spray this on yourself or let cats in the area with wet repellent- potentially deadly.

They call it a repellent. Typically it repels deer ticks by killing them as they walk by.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for the advice, but anything that kills ticks scares me, those ticks are tough.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the advice, but anything that kills ticks scares me, those ticks are tough.



I had one crawling on me the other day and as an experiment I submerged it in water. *The thing was still crawling around underwater 10 minutes later when I came back and checked up on it*. They are tough bastards for sure!!


----------



## mainewoods

I guess scrounging firewood is a much sought after subject, and a lot more than I thought it was. Over 19,000 views and, thanks to you guys, close to 700 posts since Feb. Good of you fellers to share your scores, tips and experiences with others, so willingly.


----------



## audible fart

mainewoods said:


> I guess scrounging firewood is a much sought after subject, and a lot more than I thought it was. Over 19,000 views and, thanks to you guys, close to 700 posts since Feb. Good of you fellers to share your scores, tips and experiences with others, so willingly. View attachment 350704



I'll bet you never thought you'd be an internet superstar.


----------



## MountainHigh

I was going into withdrawals and had to take time away from work to get up the hill !

Loader operator placed some nice 30' to 40'+ maples (visible on the bank), alder and a little pine for me.




When I get really desperate (lots of work digging them out), here's just a little 5 cord burn pile - one of dozens on any given logging site. Scroungers might have the summer to pick away before they light these piles up in wet Fall weather, but it's too hard for most to access. Amount of wood wasted in BC forests is complete disgrace. Sweden has evidently created a *new industry* around waste wood - converting a huge number of homes to special *Swedish* made *high tech* pellet furnaces (ding ding ding - *jobs for Swedes*- what a novel idea ), they use most all of the waste wood that we would just discard and burn in piles. In contrast, current BC politicians are in pockets of industry and *exercise* zero foresight (unless it feathers their nests)! We ship raw logs to China and then buy back goods. Something seriously wrong with that BullSshnipp.



*Back saver working from the tailgate!* This is a load going onto the tailgate for moving to a different spot on my property, but it also works well the other way around, when splitting directly from a raw load of bucked logs directly into my woodshed.



Age 65 is the new 50 - I'm telling that to my knees every day 

.


----------



## BillNole

BillNole said:


> ...
> Unfortunately, after fighting with my saw for an hour and not being able to get it started...



I finally had time to look into the issue with the saw and would you believe... Could it be that it was a simple as "old gas"?!

I used some gas that was about a month old that I'd added some Sta-bil to when I first purchased it. I visited a local station with non-E gas to replace what I'd had for a month. Upon draining the saw and putting in fresh gas, I set the brake, flipped the switch to choke and gave it a good pull. It popped! On first pull!!! I flipped the switch to run and gave it another good pull and off it went, albeit with a good bit of smoking and sputtering for about 10 seconds.

I did nothing else at all, with the saw sitting on my bench, right where it had been sitting since last used a month or so ago, other than when I fought with it last weekend. I'm hard pressed to believe that changing the fuel could make a difference on the first pull, given that the fuel line and carb would still need to be cleared, which should take a number of pulls to move fuel through the system, but there it was. 

I'm not gonna put too much thought into this as I don't wanna look this gift-horse in the mouth, but what the @#$*@#(? was that all about?!?!?!


----------



## mainewoods

Sounds like it was flooded from the last attempt. If it was bad gas, it wouldn't have started(fired) any better with fresh gas, on the first pull. The old gas should have still been in the line.


----------



## dancan

Well , as you all know dragging wood in a sled sucks when the snow is gone .
Mechanization is the only answer so I brought my tiller home .







I disconnected the hydro tiller section and fabbed up a hitch .






Took it for a test drive today .











It worked fine , got me a small load in the RonCo wood hauler 2.0 






BTW , when I get out there , I forget all my troubles .


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Well , as you all know dragging wood in a sled sucks when the snow is gone .
> Mechanization is the only answer so I brought my tiller home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disconnected the hydro tiller section and fabbed up a hitch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it for a test drive today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked fine , got me a small load in the RonCo wood hauler 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , when I get out there , I forget all my troubles .


what ever it takes to make life easier, and with a view like that it would not matter to me if I got a lot of wood(work) accomplished either way!!


----------



## BillNole

mainewoods said:


> Sounds like it was flooded from the last attempt. If it was bad gas, it wouldn't have started(fired) any better with fresh gas, on the first pull. The old gas should have still been in the line.



I wondered about that, but it's not like there's much I could have done to cause it to flood. It's not rocket surgery starting the saw, but pulling on that rope for so long surely dumped a bunch of fuel into it. I'm just not sure why it wouldn't fire the last time while it did so immediately this time.

Maybe you're right about it being flooded. It would make sense. I think my saw is just moody because I don't use it as much, or as often as most of you guys seem...


----------



## mainewoods

It's pretty easy to miss that first sputter sometimes,and keep cranking with the choke on. Wind, car going by, someone talking, ear plugs - don't take much. Been there, done that.


----------



## mainewoods

Hook your Barreto onto that hangin' maple and see what she'll do. Then you can forget your troubles.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Clint , I have a license for blowdowns and leaners


----------



## dancan

chucker said:


> what ever it takes to make life easier, and with a view like that it would not matter to me if I got a lot of wood(work) accomplished either way!!



Hey Chucker , the view is worth every penny 
I don't know if it made work easier , just more productive LOL
But them blackflies


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I find this to be the most pleasant thread on the site! Mountain, some nice pics, beautiful views.

The attached pics are what MechanicMatt and I were doing yesterday. We cut up the wood my brother and I dropped on Wed. The first pic shows the site where the wood came from (we are clearing a steep hill so it can be re-graded). Don't ask how the excavator got up there, the operator is very good! The second pic shows MechanicMatt with some of the wood we cut. Since we are about 2 hours from home we put the wood out by the road for the local residents, some of whom were very appreciative, one of whom rewarded us with a beer at the end of the day. The pic was taken after 2 PU truck loads, one dump truck load and 4 or 5 trailer loads were already taken. Pic 3 is the saws. Although 2 others brought a saw, MechanicMatt and I did 90% of the cutting (we each brought 2 saws).

I also got my first real test of sharpening square file chain (not just touching up new chain). MechanicMatt slightly rocked his chain (It was hard not to, the excavator was dropping the wood on a shale driveway). I was able to bring his chain back to life with the hand file, was very pleased about it. MechanicMatt, my brother (his Dad) and I all really like the way that square file cuts. It also holds up very well in clean wood.

That square file chain also enabled my 044 to out cut the 066 in the pic (both w/24" bars), and the the owner of the 066 is a tree pro. MechanicMatt and I also exchanged saws for a bit, and concluded the big debates over Stihl/Husky are over blown. Both saws get it done, and you almost can't tell which one you are using, the differences are very minute.

Enjoy the pics, as they are part of what makes this thread so nice!


----------



## Tim Burke

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I find this to be the most pleasant thread on the site! Mountain, some nice pics, beautiful views.
> 
> The attached pics are what MechanicMatt and I were doing yesterday. We cut up the wood my brother and I dropped on Wed. The first pic shows the site where the wood came from (we are clearing a steep hill so it can be re-graded). Don't ask how the excavator got up there, the operator is very good! The second pic shows MechanicMatt with some of the wood we cut. Since we are about 2 hours from home we put the wood out by the road for the local residents, some of whom were very appreciative, one of whom rewarded us with a beer at the end of the day. The pic was taken after 2 PU truck loads, one dump truck load and 4 or 5 trailer loads were already taken. Pic 3 is the saws. Although 2 others brought a saw, MechanicMatt and I did 90% of the cutting (we each brought 2 saws).
> 
> I also got my first real test of sharpening square file chain (not just touching up new chain). MechanicMatt slightly rocked his chain (It was hard not to, the excavator was dropping the wood on a shale driveway). I was able to bring his chain back to life with the hand file, was very pleased about it. MechanicMatt, my brother (his Dad) and I all really like the way that square file cuts. It also holds up very well in clean wood.
> 
> That square file chain also enabled my 044 to out cut the 066 in the pic (both w/24" bars), and the the owner of the 066 is a tree pro. MechanicMatt and I also exchanged saws for a bit, and concluded the big debates over Stihl/Husky are over blown. Both saws get it done, and you almost can't tell which one you are using, the differences are very minute.
> 
> Enjoy the pics, as they are part of what makes this thread so nice!


My first post over here so hello is in order first! As a heavy equiptment operator that isn't much trouble to get up on that hill especially if its dry. I've pulled myself up many a slope even if wet in an excavator. What they say is true, if you love your job you don't work a day in your life. Well, mostly anyway. Nice pics and love the group shot of the saws! Is that a 320 Cat? Hard to see but I'm running a 321 now with a wrister bucket cutting swales on the job I'm on. Pretty much the same size but a zero tailswing machine


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome Tim, hope you enjoy it as much as I do, and I've learned a lot also.

That is a 318C, my bother tells me it's the operator's "little one", easier to transport for 2 hrs. He also has other toys including a dozer and an extendable arm backhoe.

It had poured the day before, so nothing was dry. I guess if you are good and used to it, it is not a big deal, but watching it I said "not me", it just looked like it could come over at any minute. My brother is a PE, and says this guy is one of the best he has seen. He worked with my brother a few years ago to replace the bridge over the stream you see in the pics. It had been washed out by the hurricane.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Hey Chucker , the view is worth every penny
> I don't know if it made work easier , just more productive LOL
> But them blackflies


I hear you on the black flies!! what's worse are the gnats an no seeum's, mosquitoes ..... heading up to you fine province in early july for a little fishing, 3 hours north of upsala, Ontario....


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> Don't worry Clint , I have a license for blowdowns and leaners


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I find this to be the most pleasant thread on the site! Mountain, some nice pics, beautiful views.
> 
> The attached pics are what MechanicMatt and I were doing yesterday. We cut up the wood my brother and I dropped on Wed. The first pic shows the site where the wood came from (we are clearing a steep hill so it can be re-graded). Don't ask how the excavator got up there, the operator is very good! The second pic shows MechanicMatt with some of the wood we cut. Since we are about 2 hours from home we put the wood out by the road for the local residents, some of whom were very appreciative, one of whom rewarded us with a beer at the end of the day. The pic was taken after 2 PU truck loads, one dump truck load and 4 or 5 trailer loads were already taken. Pic 3 is the saws. Although 2 others brought a saw, MechanicMatt and I did 90% of the cutting (we each brought 2 saws).
> 
> I also got my first real test of sharpening square file chain (not just touching up new chain). MechanicMatt slightly rocked his chain (It was hard not to, the excavator was dropping the wood on a shale driveway). I was able to bring his chain back to life with the hand file, was very pleased about it. MechanicMatt, my brother (his Dad) and I all really like the way that square file cuts. It also holds up very well in clean wood.
> 
> That square file chain also enabled my 044 to out cut the 066 in the pic (both w/24" bars), and the the owner of the 066 is a tree pro. MechanicMatt and I also exchanged saws for a bit, and concluded the big debates over Stihl/Husky are over blown. Both saws get it done, and you almost can't tell which one you are using, the differences are very minute.
> 
> Enjoy the pics, as they are part of what makes this thread so nice!




Nice retaining wall MustangM . . . and that pile of free wood, what a great way to create some good will in the community! Good on ya mate!

Re the square chain, do you like it better than round in *dirty wood*? 



.


----------



## Axfarmer

Another weekend in the woods hauling loads about 1/4 mile with quad and trailer back to my truck . Then 10 miles to home. I'm tired but got some good wood!


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> Nice retaining wall MustangM . . . and that pile of free wood, what a great way to create some good will in the community! Good on ya mate!
> 
> Re the square chain, do you like it better than round in *dirty wood*?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Mountain, I do my best to avoid dirty wood, but comparing it to RS it is noticeably faster and stays sharp just as long, so I love it. I also gave a loop to my nephew (MechanicMatt) and my brother, and it has stayed on both their saws. Once you see the increased cut speed you don't want to take it off.

Drawbacks: You have to learn how to sharpen it and the Stihl stuff only comes in rolls, not loops (I had my dealer make it for me in 20 & 24" loops).

I really studied the information available at Madsen's Shop & Supply website regarding angles, etc. and I seemed to do well right from the start (which I hear is unusual). I bought the PRERD Chisel Bit Three Square file. Learn on new chain by matching the original angles. Basically you file from the outside in, the top plate angle and the side plate angle are both 45 degrees (which results in an outside top plate angle of 15-20 degrees). The illustrations on Madsen's really help. When you put the file to the chain the wider side is on top. Make sure it is even across the top of the cutter and the corner of the file stays in the corner of the chain. Two or three strokes is all it needs, unless you rocked it. After you do it a few times, you will do it almost as fast as round file.

I usually use a stump vice on a flat surface to keep everything from moving, and do 3 or 4 teeth on one side, then three or four on the other, and move the chain. If I'm sitting I'll use my right hand for one side and my left hand for the other, but if I'm standing over it, I can file both sides with my right hand.

Hey, I must have missed you getting that tech lite bar .... how do you like it? And that splitter you got looks way better than my Fiskars Axe, how do you like it?


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, I do my best to avoid dirty wood, but comparing it to RS it is noticeably faster and stays sharp just as long, so I love it. I also gave a loop to my nephew (MechanicMatt) and my brother, and it has stayed on both their saws. Once you see the increased cut speed you don't want to take it off.
> 
> Drawbacks: You have to learn how to sharpen it and the Stihl stuff only comes in rolls, not loops (I had my dealer make it for me in 20 & 24" loops).
> 
> I really studied the information available at Madsen's Shop & Supply website regarding angles, etc. and I seemed to do well right from the start (which I hear is unusual). I bought the PRERD Chisel Bit Three Square file. Learn on new chain by matching the original angles. Basically you file from the outside in, the top plate angle and the side plate angle are both 45 degrees (which results in an outside top plate angle of 15-20 degrees). The illustrations on Madsen's really help. When you put the file to the chain the wider side is on top. Make sure it is even across the top of the cutter and the corner of the file stays in the corner of the chain. Two or three strokes is all it needs, unless you rocked it. After you do it a few times, you will do it almost as fast as round file.
> 
> Hey, I must have missed you getting that tech lite bar .... how do you like it? And that splitter you got looks way better than my Fiskars Axe, how do you like it?



Great info - thanks ... when I have more time after property reno, I may give it a whirl.

Techlite bar still slated for end of June delivery - current stock bar working fine but will be nice to shave a little weight when new version Techlite *finally* arrives. I am selling my 346xp's just because I never use them anymore. 562xp really does it for me. Might get another small saw in the Fall if I feel the need.

Wallenstein splitter is on second season and am very happy with it - built like tank. Honda GX engine is placed back far away from the splitting zone and it just sips fuel. Haven't run into anything I can't split so far. Sadly ... my days of doing 10-12 cords/year with only an axe and maul are over - hate to admit it but I think it's the old fart syndrome creapin up on me 

Off for dinner and movie with wifey - TTYL pal

.


----------



## MountainHigh

Axfarmer said:


> Another weekend in the woods hauling loads about 1/4 mile with quad and trailer back to my truck . Then 10 miles to home. I'm tired but got some good wood!View attachment 351012



Very nice haul there Axfarmer !


----------



## MountainHigh

This is an example of what we run into every now and then when scrounging wood .... 
here's a local Bobcat. They're about the size of a medium sized tallish dog. 
Quite a bit smaller than a mountain lion, which we also have in numbers.
Bobcats keep pretty much to themselves but you definitely *don't want to corner one*.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, very rare to see one on such a bright day. We got them here in NY also, even took one a few years ago. Taxidermist told me it is the most difficult animal to take in NYS. I have seen them several times when hunting, usually on cloudy days very early or very late, and usually in early bow season. Usually, you can't blink an eye or they will pick you up. They say the bigger cat does not exist here any more, but people keep claiming they have seen them, and one was killed on the road a few years ago.

Hey, you are still out there cutting, and most people would never split that amount by hand at any age! So, good for you.

You should get good money for those 346s. Go buy yourself another 562 (you always need 2 saws) and put square file on it for when you cut clean wood! (maybe with a 24" bar).

Hope you enjoy your night out with the better half.


----------



## Tim Burke

MustangMike said:


> Welcome Tim, hope you enjoy it as much as I do, and I've learned a lot also.
> 
> That is a 318C, my bother tells me it's the operator's "little one", easier to transport for 2 hrs. He also has other toys including a dozer and an extendable arm backhoe.
> 
> It had poured the day before, so nothing was dry. I guess if you are good and used to it, it is not a big deal, but watching it I said "not me", it just looked like it could come over at any minute. My brother is a PE, and says this guy is one of the best he has seen. He worked with my brother a few years ago to replace the bridge over the stream you see in the pics. It had been washed out by the hurricane.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can as well. I belong to another woodburner- related forum and alot of those guys talk about this forum so here I am. Probably going to be more observant than vocal for a while and absorb all I can. I'm a proud scrounger and a new-ish wood burner ( ~4 yrs) so I figured it was fitting to start here


----------



## mainewoods

Welcome Tim, always good to meet another fellow scrounger.


----------



## bluesportster02

welcome tim, were aboughts in pa are you from


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Wow, very rare to see one on such a bright day. We got them here in NY also, even took one a few years ago. Taxidermist told me it is the most difficult animal to take in NYS. I have seen them several times when hunting, usually on cloudy days very early or very late, and usually in early bow season. Usually, you can't blink an eye or they will pick you up. They say the bigger cat does not exist here any more, but people keep claiming they have seen them, and one was killed on the road a few years ago.
> 
> Hey, you are still out there cutting, and most people would never split that amount by hand at any age! So, good for you.
> 
> You should get good money for those 346s. Go buy yourself another 562 (you always need 2 saws) and put square file on it for when you cut clean wood! (maybe with a 24" bar).
> 
> Hope you enjoy your night out with the better half.



I'm old school ... every animal life is sacred - only take a life in order to feed or protect ones family. The big cats are awesome to see in the wild. Families of Grizzlies are in peril here from trophy hunters. If you spot one, locals never publicize it, or its a gonner. A $10,000 trophy hunt buys you a Grizzly with head to mount on a wall - _truly sad_ ! Then there's the poachers who cut down families of animals and only take the gall bladders for some sort of Asian virility potion.   [end of rant]

re still out there cutting - Thanks for the moral boost, my aging knees need all the support they can get 

I'm thinking a Stihl 241 c-m might be next saw, just to mix things up a bit. Or I may go 550xp if the Stihl doesn't fit.


----------



## Tim Burke

bluesportster02 said:


> welcome tim, were aboughts in pa are you from


I'm East of you about 10 min West of Valley Forge National Park, 45ish min West of Philly. I've lived here for 32 years, used to be alot of farmland here but Urban sprawl has gone nuts. Fortunately I have a little 5 acre slice of heaven nestled in the woods surrounded by 30-40 acres of woods then farm fields. I can still hunt on my property, if I could find the time haha! I mostly hunt dead standing and blow downs any more. I read somewhere wood burning isn't a hobby it's a lifestyle, and I can attest to that these days


----------



## cheeves

mainewoods said:


> Welcome Tim, always good to meet another fellow scrounger.


Yup, welcome Tim! 
Used to drink years ago with another Burke. One funny sucker!!


----------



## mainewoods

That 550 will fit just fine!!


----------



## dwasifar

Easy peasy score today. Wife and I were leaving the house to go to lunch and literally right across the road a crew was taking down a big silver maple. I pulled over, talked to the crew boss for two minutes, and fifteen minutes later we were dumping out a small load of logs on our driveway. When we got back we cut and split it up in only about 40 minutes. Maybe half a face cord, not a big score, but you can't beat 'em when they're close enough to see from your upstairs window.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> That 550 will fit just fine!!


You running a 550xp Clint? I was on verge of getting one and may yet.


----------



## Tim Burke

cheeves said:


> Yup, welcome Tim!
> Used to drink years ago with another Burke. One funny sucker!!


Yeah thats the thing about us Burkes, we're a funny bunch when we drink . Sorry for the de-rail


----------



## Axfarmer

I hauled another load today after work. There is no more room in my splitting area. The rest will have to wait in the woods while I get busy with the splitter this week!


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, I usually only take what I eat, but there is no shortage of Bobcats here even though you don't often see them (the track are all over in the snow). I went back an forth on taking it, and decided to do it. For the next 3+ years there was an explosion of grouse and snowshoe rabbits on the property. I like those critters too, and that cat must have really been taking it's share. It you stay within the rules and only take your share, Mother Nature has a way of adjusting the balance. By the way, it was on my 50 acres, and I keep it undeveloped so they will all have habitat.

There are a good # of Black Bear, and we have also seen Bald Eagles and Osprey. We even had a Garter Snake living in the woodpile inside the cabin that we left alone.

Back to saws, just got the limiters out of my brother's 460 so I can put the dual port muffler and K&N filter on it. I cut the tabs off, now I have to put it back together. It should be very strong!


----------



## svk

Big decision this weekend. Do I take down a pesky aspen and 3 big balsams that could threaten my buildings? Do I cut the lower quality trees crowding my access road and salvage the trunks? Or spend the time scrounging higher btu species? Probably have time for two of the three mentioned above and unfortunately I'm thinking that what should be done trumps gathering high quality species...

Either way, two 1.2 cord loads are coming home which will just about fill my woodpile space.


----------



## nomad_archer

Another load this evening after work. This has been a great score. I have been cutting tops 2-4 nights a week sometimes more some times less depending on weather for the last month. There is still quite a bit of good stuff down plus I will be taking some of the easy easy poplar off this fine gentleman's property to help him get it out of the way. 

This score was a response to a craigslist ad and there were others that came out initially and took one load of wood and never came back. The land owner had a set number of guys he let come out and I am the only one that is still out there cutting. Really nice guy. I probably have a couple more weeks of 2 loads a week before I am satisfied that I got enough of the good stuff and helped him out. I will make sure to send a thank you card since this really helped me out.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> By the way, it was on my 50 acres, and I keep it undeveloped so they will all have habitat.
> 
> There are a good # of Black Bear, and we have also seen Bald Eagles and Osprey. We even had a Garter Snake living in the woodpile inside the cabin that we left alone.



That's great to hear Mike ... thanks. but keep those garter snakes out of bed linen eh! that would be a nasty surpirse


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> Big decision this weekend. Do I take down a pesky aspen and 3 big balsams that could threaten my buildings? Do I cut the lower quality trees crowding my access road and salvage the trunks? Or spend the time scrounging higher btu species? Probably have time for two of the three mentioned above and unfortunately I'm thinking that what should be done trumps gathering high quality species...
> 
> Either way, two 1.2 cord loads are coming home which will just about fill my woodpile space.



Do you have room for a secondary overload woodpile? I have slowly crept all over my property to place firewood - doing it gradually and my landscape co-ordinator (wife) didn't even notice  - so much less lawn to cut is a good thing!


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Another load this evening after work. This has been a great score. I have been cutting tops 2-4 nights a week sometimes more some times less depending on weather for the last month. There is still quite a bit of good stuff down plus I will be taking some of the easy easy poplar off this fine gentleman's property to help him get it out of the way.
> 
> This score was a response to a craigslist ad and there were others that came out initially and took one load of wood and never came back. The land owner had a set number of guys he let come out and I am the only one that is still out there cutting. Really nice guy. I probably have a couple more weeks of 2 loads a week before I am satisfied that I got enough of the good stuff and helped him out. I will make sure to send a thank you card since this really helped me out.



That's pretty wood, and you are really packing it in there!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Big decision this weekend. Do I take down a pesky aspen and 3 big balsams that could threaten my buildings? Do I cut the lower quality trees crowding my access road and salvage the trunks? Or spend the time scrounging higher btu species? Probably have time for two of the three mentioned above and unfortunately I'm thinking that what should be done trumps gathering high quality species...
> 
> Either way, two 1.2 cord loads are coming home which will just about fill my woodpile space.



I vote, trees that threaten buildings first, then scrounge higher BTU someplace. Your access road trimmings can come later sometime. Maybe next winter as you start using wood up, get the access road trees.


----------



## zogger

MountainHigh said:


> I'm old school ... every animal life is sacred - only take a life in order to feed or protect ones family. The big cats are awesome to see in the wild. Families of Grizzlies are in peril here from trophy hunters. If you spot one, locals never publicize it, or its a gonner. A $10,000 trophy hunt buys you a Grizzly with head to mount on a wall - _truly sad_ ! Then there's the poachers who cut down families of animals and only take the gall bladders for some sort of Asian virility potion.   [end of rant]
> 
> re still out there cutting - Thanks for the moral boost, my aging knees need all the support they can get
> 
> I'm thinking a Stihl 241 c-m might be next saw, just to mix things up a bit. Or I may go 550xp if the Stihl doesn't fit.



Ya, can't see that trophy hunting or poaching. The poachers are bad here, used to be six/seven years ago I saw small herds of deer and turkeys just about every day, now..very rare.

Hardly a night goes by you can't heat shots here and there in the surrounding area. With night vision scopes now being affordable and common, animals don't stand a chance up against aggressive poachers.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't worry Mountain, we sleep in the loft, and snakes can't fly! One time when MechanicMatt stayed up there alone, every time he went lights out something started moving and scared the H*** out of him. After several lights on/lights off episodes, he finally discovered it was a Flying Squirrel.

My brother also sent me another pic of our work on Wed, the first of 3 big White Pines we took down after taking down a few Oaks and a Maple. The top of the Pine went well past our 120' pull rope.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> Do you have room for a secondary overload woodpile? I have slowly crept all over my property to place firewood - doing it gradually and my landscape co-ordinator (wife) didn't even notice  - so much less lawn to cut is a good thing!


My plan is to pile up the rounds that don't get stacked this summer and that will be next year's wood.


----------



## MustangMike

The poachers are everyone's enemy. Unfortunately it is often the stone guys and tree guys who take them with a 22 when they go in the logging roads early in the morning. There are a good # of deer up on my mountain, but YOU ALMOST NEVER SEE THEM WHEN YOU DRIVE IN OR OUT. That tells you something. Also, there are too many of these TV shows that make everyone think baiting is OK, even though it is illegal in NY. It it very frustrating to "go by the book" and not see anything after hours and hours of hunting, only to find out that not far away they are baiting and already have their deer. If you follow tracks in the snow you will find the baits. Often they put them on someone else's property so they don't get caught.

Hunting is the harvesting of a valuable resource, and if done correctly the fall deer harvest will prevent a lot of winter starvation, something that weakens the whole herd.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> That's pretty wood, and you are really packing it in there!


 Absolutely packing it in. Got to make the most of my chances to cut before it gets hot, humid and buggy. Going back out again tonight for another similar load. It is all easy wood. I dont think I have had to haul anything more than 50' to the truck. Tough going in some places with a wheelbarrow but its worth it. Cant beat this place it is 15 minutes of back roads from home.


----------



## mainewoods

Mountain High: I don't own a 550xp but I have run one, and it was impressive to say the least. The Autotune is pretty sweet. The 550xp replaced the 346xp and is an even better saw. That says a lot when you can improve on the best 50cc saw ever made.


----------



## svk

Is it Friday yet? I just want to cut stuff down/up and see my last row filled with splits.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Is it Friday yet? I just want to cut stuff down/up and see my last row filled with splits.



Well, why wait, you don't need sleep! Over rated! Get out there with generators and spotlights at 3am and go to town.

~not really~



It'll get done.. I have been putzing, two to a high of eight wheelbarrows an evening splitting. Once I get low on rounds I'll go get some more. Man, it doesn't take long to get heaps of wood cut. That's the easy part, for me anyway.

I made a big push after I joined here and got hip to a variety of saws including big ones to get ahead with my firewood, it really wasn't hard, now I don't sweat it. I could easily take a year or two off and still not sweat it.

30 years younger and still with an intact spine, I would be going for mass quantities for commercial sales, but...got to face reality.

Either way I would need to mechanize more, acquire more tools, some way to load a dump truck or trailer, the actual dump truck or dump trailer, a fast four way splitter or reasonable facsimile. Plus a client base so I could go direct from woods to customer, no third step of seasoning here, let it season at the customers. I would try to really, I mean really, put the effort into better educated and cooperative good long term customers. Give em a deal if they take green and stack themselves, and help them get it set up the first time, so they are immediately two winters ahead, then get them on a one winter replacement schedule during the year.

I don't know how successful I would be, but that would be the plan.

The way I do it now is 3/4ths sport to me (1/4th I need to heat plus do cleaning and trimming for my farm job), so I can "afford" to do it slow and tedious now. If it was a business, I would want to keep the fun part, but bump up the volume on the per zogger hour side.

If it ever stopped being fun, I would stop doing it.


----------



## 4x4American

I'm having a hard time finding wood to cut out here!


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> I'm having a hard time finding wood to cut out here!



Offer to pay some land owner stumpage, like 10-20 bucks a cord? Or buy a few acres that are heavily treed, then thin and manage it? Thin it, make a building site, then flip it, take the money and do it again? Knock on farmer's doors, offer to clear over grown fencelines and ditches?


----------



## 4x4American

zogger said:


> Offer to pay some land owner stumpage, like 10-20 bucks a cord? Or buy a few acres that are heavily treed, then thin and manage it? Thin it, make a building site, then flip it, take the money and do it again? Knock on farmer's doors, offer to clear over grown fencelines and ditches?


Welp, I just recently moved out here, so I don't know many people, and many people don't know me. I've got a job down the road at logger's equipment, as a fabricator/mechanic and there's a good bit of opportunity to meet some people, but most of them are just the truck drivers, and on top of that the new owners of the company watch everything you're doing and everything is kept track of on the computey box..so I can't really take time to talk with them quite yet, not 3 weeks into it at least. I was hoping to find somewhere I could go to the landing (header as they call it out here) and cut up some tops and toss em into my pickup, but the thing is, everything is mechanical out here. I don't think many people touche chainsaws anymore, they use every part of the tree too. From what I understand, they cut with feller buncher, skid em to the landing with skidder, log loader sends em through a debarker, and bucks em with slasher, the tops get chipped and send to biomass mills and the logs get sent to the mill. And if you want a log truck load of hardwood delivered, you're gonna pay top dollar. Exact opposite of how the logging company I worked for worked.


----------



## 4x4American

I'm in the adk park, no farms here just mountains and 3 million acres of private and state owned land. the majority of people out here burn wood, making scrounging efforts very difficult. also, one of nys's past governors made it illegal to take downed wood from the side of the road, so it makes that part of it sketchy because you can get in trouble just for taking some wood that would otherwise rot and do nobody no good.


----------



## svk

If I worked near where I cut, I'd easily put up 20 cords a year. But for now I'm a weekend warrior being 4 hours from work to cutting area.


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> I'm in the adk park, no farms here just mountains and 3 million acres of private and state owned land. the majority of people out here burn wood, making scrounging efforts very difficult. also, one of nys's past governors made it illegal to take downed wood from the side of the road, so it makes that part of it sketchy because you can get in trouble just for taking some wood that would otherwise rot and do nobody no good.



How about a state permit to cut on public land, looked into that? Both the feds and most states have such programs, usually charge by the cord in designated areas, only taking marked or downed trees, etc. Rules vary widely, but you could look into it.

Surrounded by forest, bottom line, there is a way to get trees...gotta be a way.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> If I worked near where I cut, I'd easily put up 20 cords a year. But for now I'm a weekend warrior being 4 hours from work to cutting area.



8 hours round trip plus cut and load time? Dang.....don't know what to say other than use a big truck, make it worthwhile.


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> Welp, I just recently moved out here, so I don't know many people, and many people don't know me. I've got a job down the road at logger's equipment, as a fabricator/mechanic and there's a good bit of opportunity to meet some people, but most of them are just the truck drivers, and on top of that the new owners of the company watch everything you're doing and everything is kept track of on the computey box..so I can't really take time to talk with them quite yet, not 3 weeks into it at least. I was hoping to find somewhere I could go to the landing (header as they call it out here) and cut up some tops and toss em into my pickup, but the thing is, everything is mechanical out here. I don't think many people touche chainsaws anymore, they use every part of the tree too. From what I understand, they cut with feller buncher, skid em to the landing with skidder, log loader sends em through a debarker, and bucks em with slasher, the tops get chipped and send to biomass mills and the logs get sent to the mill. And if you want a log truck load of hardwood delivered, you're gonna pay top dollar. Exact opposite of how the logging company I worked for worked.



Similar logging here, not a lot done with chainsaws, just the small outfits. All the serious companies have harvesters and other big mecha mechanical dinosaur looking stuff. Most of the firewood guys are joe blow with a pickup a couple saws and a splitter. Trees grow fast here, i am cutting off and on on a little strip that was logged in the 80s and it is ready to log again. Just taking my time and doing it for firewood. Got no way to deal with saw logs, so firewood it is!


----------



## 4x4American

zogger said:


> How about a state permit to cut on public land, looked into that? Both the feds and most states have such programs, usually charge by the cord in designated areas, only taking marked or downed trees, etc. Rules vary widely, but you could look into it.
> 
> Surrounded by forest, bottom line, there is a way to get trees...gotta be a way.


Yes I did look into that, there's a lottery for it, and if you get it, you have to have some certifications and safety gear. I am going to try and get the certs when I can, because I'll proberly need them later on anyhow.


----------



## chads

Too wet to get wood from my previous spot.
Hard to drive by bucked up wood that may get thrown in the dump every day on the way home.
I was planning on going to the gym and thought I would rather put up some wood.
I dropped by last night and talked to the property manager about a ash tree the electric co took down and bucked up.
She said fine as long as I don't drive on the grass. It was about 50 ft or so to the street.
Used the wood dolly and a cart to move it to the trailer.
I got one load last night ,unloaded it after work tonight and got another tonight.
Some of them were pretty big.
Here's what I got I stacked along the fence and the next load.
Turned out to be a pretty good workout getting the second load unloaded.
Now I need to split it.
Chad


----------



## steved

I just got a call from the woman who gave me the pine the other week...she had several more trees taken down and wanted to know if I wanted them...

She doesn't have much land, but it goes to show that simply answering a Craigslist add can get repeat offers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Garmins dad

Do you guys ever take a bin of cookies for the land owner when you get a call back a second time? Seems to help around here.. I have to wonder if the old guys never get cookies and hide them from their wives...


----------



## nomad_archer

Got another load from the tops I have been working on. Wont make it back till next week but that doesn't seem to matter, the landowner is happy that I keep coming back and working on cleaning it up. Here is my pile from the last month of scrounging plus 3 trees I removed so I can put a new shed up.

20+ feet long 5 1/2 tall and I am not sure how deep it is any more. It doesn't look nearly as impressive here as it is in person. The neighbor up the street offered up his splitter since it never gets used. I guess I need to get splitting on the days I don't cut or else I will quickly run out of room in the space I have been allocated for wood by the boss. There is still quite a bit of wood still in the tops on the property but now I am having to work for it a bit more. I have to carry most of it out since there is too much junk on the ground to get the wheelbarrow to it. Overall still very worth it and I've dropped 10lbs in the last month just cutting and hauling wood. I didnt realize how lazy I got over the winter.


----------



## mainewoods

I had a guy stop the other day and ask me about the wood left on my lawn, from the tree service crew trimming the overhead power lines. He was very polite, personable, and offered to clean up everything. I figure if a man can make the effort to ask for wood, and be respectful when he does, then he deserves to have it. I'm 5 years ahead on my firewood, and I didn't need it, so I told him he could have it. You would have thought I gave him a million bucks, he was so grateful. He and his son wrestled some big 24" pieces of ash onto his little Ford ranger, and cleaned up every bit of debris after they finally got all the wood hauled off. I was so impressed with his attitude, and willingness to clean up after he had removed all the wood, that I told him he could have the rest of the trimmings, left along the road, to the end of my property line. I think he scrounged about 4 cord by the time he was done. He offered to pay me, but I said no payment necessary. He brought me some deer tenderloins and moose steaks anyway. Goes to show that it pays to ask, and it pays to give.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> 8 hours round trip plus cut and load time? Dang.....don't know what to say other than use a big truck, make it worthwhile.


I burn the wood at one of my two cabins so its a max 40 minute haul.


----------



## audible fart

Rolled down to the scrounge spot and noticed somebody had discarded these locust logs for me to saw up and confiscate:


----------



## MustangMike

Archer, great wood pile, just be sure to get it off the ground when you split it.


----------



## nomad_archer

It all goes on pallets or 4x4's after its split. It usually doenst spend much time on the ground but for ease if unloading which usually happens around dark the ground just makes things easy. Speaking of pallets I have to go and scrounge up some of those this weekend as there is probably more wood there than I have pallets for.

Left overs from last year


----------



## mainewoods

View attachment 351591
[/QUOTE]


It never ceases to amaze me what people throw away. No splitter, and too lazy to split by hand would be my guess. Or possibly a local tree service dumping them off.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what people throw away. No splitter, and too lazy to split by hand would be my guess. Or possibly a local tree service dumping them off.


Well after seeing the tiny trees people will hire a service to drop, its not a surprise that good wood gets thrown away too. Although I guess if someone doesn't burn wood, its all garbage.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Archer, great wood pile, just be sure to get it off the ground when you split it.



Something tells me that nomad_archer would really like the 'split-in-a-tire' technique.

Philbert


----------



## DFK

Hay A. Fart.
Your logs look more like Osage to me.
Is that White, Sticky sap I see running out around the edges??

David


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Something tells me that nomad_archer would really like the 'split-in-a-tire' technique.
> 
> Philbert



I will take the easy way out ---- hydraulic splitter for me if at all possible. Otherwise I just split on a stump or round. No need to get tires involved.


----------



## Philbert

The bungee cord 'trick' is a close relative to the tire technique.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Learn something every day! I will have to bring some bungees the next time I split! (I love the way those Fiskars split most wood)


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I will have to bring some bungees the next time I split!



Lots of tire splitting videos on YouTube too.

I like the tire up on a stump or round, instead of a pallet, both for height and support (less bounce).

Philbert


----------



## 4x4American

DFK said:


> Hay A. Fart.
> Your logs look more like Osage to me.
> Is that White, Sticky sap I see running out around the edges??
> 
> David


I second, dont look like locust from my house


----------



## winland

A guy responded to my CraigsList ad wanting logs/firewood.
He said he had a tree service cut down two trees in his lawn and the trunk portions where available for free.
There were about 10 BIG rounds that ended up being 3 full loads for my truck and trailer.
The saw is a 394xp with a 34" bar.


----------



## audible fart

4x4American said:


> I second, dont look like locust from my house



I third the motion. Once i got it home i had doubts. Tough to tell for my untrained eye when i'm dealing with just the log and no leaves sometimes. The reason i took is i cut a round then hit it with my X27 to test. It split, so i took it. It does have the white sticky sap around the edges and is pukey yellow green inside. I don't usually find this stuff, maybe it's osage.


----------



## 4x4American

Got word in from a friend his pops has a pickup load or so of oak on his property I can come get whenever I want. Also has some trees to drop there, might turn out to be a good scrounging weekend


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know that I have ever had Osage, but it is supposed to be very high BTU.


----------



## mainewoods

Osage is one of the highest BTU fire woods. Great scrounge noisy flatulation!!


----------



## audible fart

mainewoods said:


> Osage is one of the highest BTU fire woods. Great scrounge noisy flatulation!!



It is absolutely unbelievable the sheer tonnage of oak, maple, pear, apple, and everything else thrown away around here. That's what happens when 1 out of 300 people (wild guess) burn yet everybody has trees that they're having cut down.


----------



## mainewoods

Old hacksaw didn't throw wood away!


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> The bungee cord 'trick' is a close relative to the tire technique.
> 
> Philbert




Ok Ok I kind of like that alot. I may have to get one of those fancy fiskars as well. The 8lb maul well pretty much sucks the big one when it comes to splitting.


----------



## 4x4American

From my point of view, fiskars are over rated. The bits are soft, and when they break, they are throw aways. Sure you might say well they're cheap enough just buy another, but look at that throughout your lifetime, the price of how many times you're gonna buy a new fiskars vs put a new wood handle on an old bit. There's just something to that for me. Keeping it sharp, and using it throughout your lifetime, and then passing it on. All shiny from being work polished. Plus you can always make a handle from a sapling or a branch if need be. Anyways, that's just me.


----------



## svk

Alright, after much deliberation, I've got the mental work order all set for the weekend. With only one day of good weather predicted, I'll accomplish what I can. 

1) Big blowdown Norway pine that is getting bucked and will sit in rounds until either fall or next spring. 

2) Big yard aspen that could give my sauna building serious problems if we had a strong south wind. If I can fell it to the east, the crown will be a good ways into the thick woods and I won't have to do any cleanup. 

3) Smaller mixed species trees along my driveway that try to grab my mirrors. They need to go sooner or later so they may as well go straight into my woodpile. 

4) Blowdown aspen along another hunting trail to round out my first load. 

5) Still debating between removing the last balsams from around my buildings or going for higher quality wood to round out this year's wood pile. They have to go sometime but I just hate dealing with them.


----------



## Philbert

4x4American said:


> From my point of view, fiskars are over rated. . . .when they break, they are throw aways.


Um, no - they have a lifetime guarantee. If you break it they send you a new one. Couple of A.S. members can testify to that. 

Philbert


----------



## 4x4American

Lifetime guarantee dont mean nothin if the company goes outta business


----------



## nomad_archer

Some back yard firewood tonight. The wife wanted this huge lead removed from an ash in the backyard as it was blocking sun from her mini orchard. I consulted my arborist friend about it and got the all clear to remove the lead. Today I executed and all went as planned and I got it limbed out. 
Thing was a decent size tree in its own right.


----------



## CTYank

4x4American said:


> From my point of view, fiskars are over rated. The bits are soft, and when they break, they are throw aways. Sure you might say well they're cheap enough just buy another, but look at that throughout your lifetime, the price of how many times you're gonna buy a new fiskars vs put a new wood handle on an old bit. There's just something to that for me. Keeping it sharp, and using it throughout your lifetime, and then passing it on. All shiny from being work polished. Plus you can always make a handle from a sapling or a branch if need be. Anyways, that's just me.



You could say the fiskars X-whatevers leave me pretty underwhelmed too, having tried the long-handled one side-by-side with a Mueller 6.6 lb maul. There are small forges in Sweden, Austria, Germany and North Carolina (Council Tools) that have skilled smiths making tools. I'm still listening to hear what folks think of Council's mauls- found out about them a few months back.

Seeing how well the Mueller maul worked, I took a disc-grinder to a few big-box-store cheapie mauls to flatten their cheeks similarly. Well worth the effort- just the metallurgy of some of the cheapies is pretty low-rent.

A year+ back Baileys had a special on Wetterlings 5.5 lb maul. Really nice tool. Next time you're down in Ashokan NY, ask Bob (aka Spike60) to show you the maul that Husqvarna has made for them by Hultafors. Last I saw, priced about same as fiskars biggest. And IMHO, a far superior tool. For one thing, if a company will keep replacing a tool that you keep breaking, they're not doing something right. The best mauls I have deflect the split pieces away from the handle. Over time they just keep getting shinier- don't spit steel chunks.


----------



## 4x4American

CTYank said:


> You could say the fiskars X-whatevers leave me pretty underwhelmed too, having tried the long-handled one side-by-side with a Mueller 6.6 lb maul. There are small forges in Sweden, Austria, Germany and North Carolina (Council Tools) that have skilled smiths making tools. I'm still listening to hear what folks think of Council's mauls- found out about them a few months back.
> 
> Seeing how well the Mueller maul worked, I took a disc-grinder to a few big-box-store cheapie mauls to flatten their cheeks similarly. Well worth the effort- just the metallurgy of some of the cheapies is pretty low-rent.
> 
> A year+ back Baileys had a special on Wetterlings 5.5 lb maul. Really nice tool. Next time you're down in Ashokan NY, ask Bob (aka Spike60) to show you the maul that Husqvarna has made for them by Hultafors. Last I saw, priced about same as fiskars biggest. And IMHO, a far superior tool. For one thing, if a company will keep replacing a tool that you keep breaking, they're not doing something right. The best mauls I have deflect the split pieces away from the handle. Over time they just keep getting shinier- don't spit steel chunks.



I missed out on the Wetterlings go devils! I actually was down in Ashokan a few weekends ago at Bobs, picked up a 372 xpw and a huskyvarny splitting axe. Very nice piece. Real nice leather sheath too. So far all I have to split is some bear oak, and the splitting axe isn't doing much in that, but this weekend I'll be getting more wood, hopefully something that I can use the spiltting axe on


----------



## 4x4American

Even if Fiskars never went outta business, then you still are SOL until the shipping and processing gets did. That could take quite awhile, when with the traditional way, you could repair the tool and put it back to work same day, no telephones, shipping, trucking, headaches involved.

See, I like the traditional methods, those methods are what got us here today.


----------



## Philbert

4x4American said:


> Lifetime guarantee dont mean nothin if the company goes outta business


Good point. 

They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US). 

Could be a fly-by-night organization. 

I like my Fiskars axes and splitters. No tool does everything for everybody though. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

4x4American said:


> See, I like the traditional methods, those methods are what got us here today.



Dump your saws and truck. Get an axe and a mule. Oh, and about your computer . . .

Philbert


----------



## Dalmatian90

4x4American said:


> Even if Fiskars never went outta business, then you still are SOL until the shipping and processing gets did. That could take quite awhile, when with the traditional way, you could repair the tool and put it back to work same day, no telephones, shipping, trucking, headaches involved.
> 
> See, I like the traditional methods, those methods are what got us here today.



Take photo. Email Fiskars. Grab one of your other axes and continue working till replacement arrives.

Or go walking through the woods, find a good candidate for a handle, if you have the skills and the wood working tools spend what, an hour, two hours shaping it (probably more since most of us don't have drawer knives or benches set up for this kind of work). 

Only place I've found that carries *good* wood handles consistently and with a good selection is an hour drive, one way, from my house. Plenty of other places I could check and spend all afternoon driving from one to another looking for the right style, decent quality, and in stock.

Nothing wrong with traditional methods, but please don't make it out like it is some big time saving convenience for the vast majority of people.


----------



## 4x4American

different strokes fer different folks, i reckon


----------



## 4x4American

Dalmatian90 said:


> Take photo. Email Fiskars. Grab one of your other axes and continue working till replacement arrives.
> 
> Or go walking through the woods, find a good candidate for a handle, if you have the skills and the wood working tools spend what, an hour, two hours shaping it (probably more since most of us don't have drawer knives or benches set up for this kind of work).
> 
> Only place I've found that carries *good* wood handles consistently and with a good selection is an hour drive, one way, from my house. Plenty of other places I could check and spend all afternoon driving from one to another looking for the right style, decent quality, and in stock.
> 
> Nothing wrong with traditional methods, but please don't make it out like it is some big time saving convenience for the vast majority of people.




not about that, to me its more of a worst case scenario type deal. if i was living out in the bush, I would rather have me the traditional tools, over the modern cornvenience sissy tools


----------



## Philbert

4x4American said:


> not about that, to me its more of a worst case scenario type deal. if i was living out in the bush, I would rather have me the traditional tools, over the modern cornvenience sissy tools


How would you buck those rounds you planned to split with your traditional maul?

Philbert


----------



## audible fart

Fiskars X27 for the win.


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> Even if Fiskars never went outta business, then you still are SOL until the shipping and processing gets did. That could take quite awhile, when with the traditional way, you could repair the tool and put it back to work same day, no telephones, shipping, trucking, headaches involved.
> 
> See, I like the traditional methods, those methods are what got us here today.



I have both old traditional and new modern. Latest was an old traditional husky splitting axe. I gave it close to two cords stock as a tryout, and...man I am glad I switched back to the fiskars orioginal designj 28" supersplitter. Out performs it, three or four to 1 in my hands, and speaking of hands, my hands hurt after 20 minutes with the husky axe, two three hours later I can still feel a tingle, with the fiskars, nada, feel the same after splitting as before. And the husky axe (wetterlings rebadged) cost more.

It is now backup, just in case of the zombie apocalypse and i break the fiskars. And speaking of breaking, the huskly axe is already being worn away under the head, the wood handle part, fiskars, outside of some scuff marks, looks and feels the same as the day I got it, many many cords under it's belt now.

If we have a ww3 or carrington event EMP etc and technological civilization collapses, I have enough "old" stuff to get by..plus hands on experience. In the meantime, I'll take more modern tech most of the time.

Oh, I have one of those fiskars shovels..I seriously doubt I can break it, even if I tried. I have wooden handled shoves, a fiberglass handle one, then the fiskars steel one. Man, not even close which is better.

Fiskars builds *good stuff* for not very much over the cheapest asian or mexican imports.


----------



## MustangMike

Over the last 40+ years of wood splitting I have used numerous mauls and Monster Mauls, but have never used any hand held device better than the Fiskars Splitting Axe. I heated my house with wood for 25 years and only rented a splitter once. Recently I've been splitting several 30" rounds of Chestnut Oak with it, and they usually require just 4 or 5 in line strikes before they pop.

No hand held device will split everything (I had some twisted grain Norway Maple it did not like) but it split Apple over 20" with no problem, and my neighbor was amazed and said he had never seen anything like it (and he grew up in the rural Western part of NY and split a lot of wood).

I also like that it is lighter than most of the other devices I have used in the past, so I can keep going longer. I have not been able to break mine, but if I were worried about the down time from a break, I would just buy another ... and the 2 of them would be about the same weight as a maul.


----------



## svk

An interesting turn in this thread from scrounging to Fiskars bashing....

Although I am somewhat of a traditionalist, I certainly don't mind including a "newfangled" tool such as an X series axe into the mix. If I can hit a round one time and split it rather than 3-5 times with a standard maul and have less fatigue using a Fiskars, then why not do it?

I've heard varying reports for the high end mauls/splitting axes vs Fiskars from marginally better to not as good. I guess I'm not interested in spending my $$ to find out.

For the argument of "Fiskars handle might break and you cant replace it" I'd say that point is pretty moot. You might break one Fiskars in a lifetime. Expected life of a wood handled maul is what, a couple years at most?? And if the stars are stacked against you its possible to break two maul handles in a day.... If you add up all the replacement handles versus buying a Fiskars every several years (IF they didn't honor the warranty), I know where I would be betting my money as the most cost effective product.....


----------



## Dalmatian90

4x4American said:


> not about that, to me its more of a worst case scenario type deal. if i was living out in the bush, I would rather have me the traditional tools, over the modern cornvenience sissy tools



Most of us are not living out in the bush nor choosing tools to take with us into the bush. You're struggling to disparage a tool by citing a scenario far removed from most people. Especially in a thread about folks using their trucks to scrounge wood they find off their property.

Most of us don't own a crosscut saw or know how to set the teeth on one. If a Fiskars is sissy, can't even imagine what your opinion of chainsaws is.

No problem with traditional tools or those who know how to use them and maintain them. But that's not a reason to criticize a Fiskars axe.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Good point.
> 
> They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US).
> 
> Could be a fly-by-night organization.
> 
> I like my Fiskars axes and splitters. No tool does everything for everybody though.
> 
> Philbert


 Still chuckling about this one. Way to go Philbert!


----------



## CTYank

Dalmatian90 said:


> Take photo. Email Fiskars. Grab one of your other axes and continue working till replacement arrives.
> 
> Or go walking through the woods, find a good candidate for a handle, if you have the skills and the wood working tools spend what, an hour, two hours shaping it (probably more since most of us don't have drawer knives or benches set up for this kind of work).
> 
> Only place I've found that carries *good* wood handles consistently and with a good selection is an hour drive, one way, from my house. Plenty of other places I could check and spend all afternoon driving from one to another looking for the right style, decent quality, and in stock.
> 
> Nothing wrong with traditional methods, but please don't make it out like it is some big time saving convenience for the vast majority of people.



So far, the best wood handles I've used came as part of Mueller & Wetterlings mauls. Like new after 3 & 1 yrs use, respectively. Part of the reason for the longevity is the shape of the heads, opening the splits to keep them away from the handle. I've never found any plastic tool handle, yet, preferable to hickory.

Fiskars makes big noise about surviving over-strikes with their splitting axes. Only person I've ever seen do that is my #1 son at age 13. Split a hickory handle to kindling in 1/2 day and got it all "out of his system." No biggie to find & fit replacement to that "Bradlees special" maul.

Fiskars may have been around since the flood, but they sure have caught on about modern marketing and package engineering.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Good point.
> 
> They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US).
> 
> Could be a fly-by-night organization.
> 
> I like my Fiskars axes and splitters. No tool does everything for everybody though.
> 
> Philbert



Well I am going to add to that profit. Conveniently work gave me an amazon gift card and after the arborist friend swears by his x15. He says he has done everything imaginable to the fiskars and it has held up. He wont use another ax. So what the heck I have ax x15 and x27 on the way so I hope that over 3/4 of AS isnt making it up on how good these tools are. My ax and splitting maul need replaced anyways. Using a hatchet to drive wedges leaves something to be desired when you need a little extra oomph to drive the wedge in.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't use the Fiskars to drive wedges, it will void the warranty.

Other than that, you will be happy with it. May not need the wedges much any more.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Don't use the Fiskars to drive wedges, it will void the warranty.
> 
> Other than that, you will be happy with it. May not need the wedges much any more.



I am a little confused. I could see smacking a metal splitting wedge voiding the warranty but I absolutely hate the sledge and a wedge method of splitting wood. I plan on using the x15 to drive plastic felling wedges. I hope that wont void the warranty.


----------



## MustangMike

I think you will be OK on that, I thought you meant metal splitting wedges, my bad.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I think you will be OK on that, I thought you meant metal splitting wedges, my bad.


 Yikes!!! Metal splitting wedges with the backend of a sharp splitting maul. What possibly could go wrong . If the maul wont split it...noodling will work wonders.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree, and sometimes I still use some wedges and a 16 lb sledge, but that will tire you fast.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I hope that over 3/4 of AS isnt making it up on how good these tools are. . . . Using a hatchet to drive wedges leaves something to be desired when you need a little extra oomph to drive the wedge in.



Post your comments (+ or -) in one of the many Fiskars threads. If you don't like them, you can post them on Craig's List and sell them.

I use my Fiskars axe to drive plastic bucking wedges. I use a sledge hammer (softer metal) to drive metal splitting wedges.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I agree, and sometimes I still use some wedges and a 16 lb sledge, but that will tire you fast.



Well, I don't see me swinging a sledge that heavy, but I wish they had another 16.... 16 inch long wedges! I hates it when you got one hammered flat into the round and it ain't even thinking about splitting yet. I want one or two that could be pounded right down the whole dang way in my 16 inch long rounds.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I am a little confused. I could see smacking a metal splitting wedge voiding the warranty but I absolutely hate the sledge and a wedge method of splitting wood. I plan on using the x15 to drive plastic felling wedges. I hope that wont void the warranty.



Technically it proly would void the warranty if ya broke it, but I wouldn't sweat hitting plastic wedges with it.


----------



## 4x4American

looks like i've got the pot stirred up now! I brok


Dalmatian90 said:


> Most of us are not living out in the bush nor choosing tools to take with us into the bush. You're struggling to disparage a tool by citing a scenario far removed from most people. Especially in a thread about folks using their trucks to scrounge wood they find off their property.
> 
> Most of us don't own a crosscut saw or know how to set the teeth on one. If a Fiskars is sissy, can't even imagine what your opinion of chainsaws is.
> 
> No problem with traditional tools or those who know how to use them and maintain them. But that's not a reason to criticize a Fiskars axe.



Welp, my opinion of powersaws, is that they are the best thing since pickled eggs...with alot of this tennis shoe logging going on, most of these type loggers dont even touch a chainsaw nomore, they sit in a climate controlled mochine out of the weather with radio and talk on cell phones with headsets on and drop trees by twiddling joysticks...but it's all about productivity, and the tennis shoe logging sure seems productive. Seems like its here to stay too.

Anyways, I look at things for worst case scenario type deals...and like Zogger said, I like to have what I need for a shtf situation. Stuff like muzzleloaders, cap and ball revolvers, wood handled tools, all stuff you can fix in a society collapse situaiton. The only fiskars I've used was an X27. we kept it on the skidder at work and the bit was all boogered up and didnt seem to be very high quality steel. Mainly was used for wedge driving, and we split firewood with it and the end of the day. I wasn't super impressed with it like I thought I would be from all the praise it got. Anyways, it disappeared and never got replaced. Oh well...if given the chance to run one again I will try to be more open minded going into it


----------



## cantoo

I've never tried a Fiskers but I've used the Zogger 1000 and it's the tool to beat. I swat and 4 splits. Not sure how good the warranty is though.


----------



## MustangMike

Very creative, I would like to see a video of it working.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> I've never tried a Fiskers but I've used the Zogger 1000 and it's the tool to beat. I swat and 4 splits. Not sure how good the warranty is though.
> View attachment 351802
> View attachment 351803



I remember that thing, when I mused on one and you made it! Too cool, glad it is still working!


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Technically it proly would void the warranty if ya broke it, but I wouldn't sweat hitting plastic wedges with it.


 
For the price I may be a little disappointed but not let down or upset about it if it wasn't covered under warranty


----------



## JB Weld

cantoo said:


> I've never tried a Fiskers but I've used the Zogger 1000 and it's the tool to beat. I swat and 4 splits. Not sure how good the warranty is though.



Now that is a grown-up maul! I am going to have to make one of those! Can you tell me the significance of the Zogger name so I can give credit where it is due?


----------



## cantoo

The 4 way head was member Zogger's idea, I just built it. He gets 50% of the profits from sales, so far we're making out like farmers, going broke quick.


----------



## 4x4American

JB Weld said:


> Now that is a grown-up maul! I am going to have to make one of those! Can you tell me the significance of the Zogger name so I can give credit where it is due?


Hey man, if you make one, you should proberly not jb weld this one


----------



## JB Weld

4x4American said:


> Hey man, if you make one, you should proberly not jb weld this one


Now you know if I pile enough JB Weld on it (and let it cure real good) it would be good for at least 2 hits.....that is about all I would be good for anyway.


----------



## mainewoods

A 3 headed splitting implement, designed in America, massed produced in Canada, competing with Finland, and no Chinese involvement. An interesting concept to say the least.


----------



## dancan

cantoo said:


> I've never tried a Fiskers but I've used the Zogger 1000 and it's the tool to beat. I swat and 4 splits. Not sure how good the warranty is though.
> View attachment 351802
> View attachment 351803



I ain't got the arms to swing that thing 
I will buy a beer for the fella that can swing that thing all day 

For the wood that I've been scrounging the X25 split 70% of what I burnt this year , 10% with the heavier mauls and wedges with the last 20% split with my SS
Is the Fiskars a magical tool , no , but I've split a fair amount of wood with it and for me it's a fast and comfortable tool use , I don't know if the steel is soft but the edge looks just like my maul does after being driven into the rocks numerous times and still splits wood . 












Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## dancan

Here's a few more from the onset of snow this winter , although I have cut , chipped , dropped a lot of trees over the years , this is the first winter that I burnt wood for a main source of heat and while I'm trying to recover from this .






This is after some hardware removal last september .






On one of my scrounging trips I found a pine blowdown .






I blocked it up , not thinking much about stuff and I hadn't discovered the RonCo hood hauler yet I figured I'd haul it up in a plastic fish box .






It wasn't starting good right off the get go since it wouldn't slide well to the woodpile .
I ended up joining my ropes together and using the UTV to haul up .






First go didn't work so well .






But little by little I got it done .











I can tell you guys that those were long and trying days when the mind knows what/how you want to do something but the body and life work against you .






I was warm all winter and now have a lot more mobility than when the winter started because of this 
I wouldn't trade what I've gone through in the last 2 years for nuthing and have no regrets , even with the few real dark days that I've had included so get out there and enjoy , it's not a chore , soak some of it in while you're there .
















Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## svk

Heading out with an empty truck and a full saw. Plan on reversing that shortly.


----------



## MustangMike

Duncan, Great perseverance, I applaud you.

Buy the $10 Fiskar Axe sharpener, I could not believe how well it worked (only on the axe, it did not work for me on knives) and it is fast! That Axe relies on being sharp to split well.

I would also look for an 044/440 with compression relief to save some weight. With a dual port muffler and low restriction air filter, it will handle a 24" bar very well, especially with square file chain. Those 066s are great saws, but unless you are using longer bars, the additional weight may not be worth it.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Duncan, Great perseverance, I applaud you.
> 
> Buy the $10 Fiskar Axe sharpener, I could not believe how well it worked (only on the axe, it did not work for me on knives) and it is fast! That Axe relies on being sharp to split well.
> 
> I would also look for an 044/440 with compression relief to save some weight. With a dual port muffler and low restriction air filter, it will handle a 24" bar very well, especially with square file chain. Those 066s are great saws, but unless you are using longer bars, the additional weight may not be worth it.



Does the stone in your fiskars sharpener roll when you use it, or does it stay put sorta? Mine rolls too easy, it won't put an edge on anything no matter how much you try. Only fiskars product I have been disappointment with. There's no friction or grinding action, it just rolls.


----------



## MustangMike

Mine rolls, and it put an edge on my Axe with only 4 or 5 back and forth motions like I could not believe. It was almost knife sharp. It is the only sharpening product that I have tried and liked, but mine did not work on knives, just the Axe. It rolls, and it does not seem round (oblong?).

I'm not sure how good their quality control is on that product, it is not very expensive, maybe a certain percentage don't work, or maybe I just got lucky, but I was impressed.

For knives, I generally use a ceramic rod.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Mine rolls, and it put an edge on my Axe with only 4 or 5 back and forth motions like I could not believe. It was almost knife sharp. It is the only sharpening product that I have tried and liked, but mine did not work on knives, just the Axe. It rolls, and it does not seem round (oblong?).
> 
> I'm not sure how good their quality control is on that product, it is not very expensive, maybe a certain percentage don't work, or maybe I just got lucky, but I was impressed.
> 
> For knives, I generally use a ceramic rod.



I must have a bad one. All sorts of guys here said they use one and it works well, I have spent a total of hours with that thing trying it on various edged whatevers, including my fiskars splitter. Nothing, the grinder wheel rolls with the edge and removes nothing. I have tried pushing down hard, easy, medium, just holding the tool and freehanding it, every possible way you could put an edge through one..zip and nada. Basically for now I just take a flat file to it, but long ago lost the original edge angle, so I don't know what it is supposed to be. I sure would like an easier way to sharpen it. 

Next time at tractor supply (where I got mine) I will look at another one and try it on some axe in the store, see if it works.


----------



## MustangMike

Try another one, they are cheap. Best of Luck. I just put the sharpener on a stool and moved the Axe back and forth, keeping it level. Sears often has them for under $11.-


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Dancan, Great perseverance, I applaud you.
> 
> Buy the $10 Fiskar Axe sharpener, I could not believe how well it worked (only on the axe, it did not work for me on knives) and it is fast! That Axe relies on being sharp to split well.
> 
> I would also look for an 044/440 with compression relief to save some weight. With a dual port muffler and low restriction air filter, it will handle a 24" bar very well, especially with square file chain. Those 066s are great saws, but unless you are using longer bars, the additional weight may not be worth it.



No need to applaud , if they had their way , it would have been fused ,,,,,,Like that's gonna happen LOL
Don't worry about the saws , I've got plenty of saws to choose from and there isn't much around here that you couldn't take care of with a 16" on an 026 if I want to go light , I use my 361's the most though .
It's Dancan btw , I fixed it for you 








I'm just getting the edge broken in , not ready for the resharp service yet , still splits fine , plenty of life left in that edge


----------



## mainewoods

With a work ethic like that Dan, you can cut on my woodlot any time you want. I sure wish you was closer.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the offer Clint ! 
Yup , I wouldn't mind cutting on your woodlot but a bit to much paperwork coming back with a load LOL
BTW they have officially labelled me as having a permanent disability and I don't have to prove nuthin cause I gots the pics that don't lie , can even get a fancy license plate for them premium parking spots if I want , a free fishing license and legally shoot deer out of a car on the road


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry about the spelling, it is my weak suit. Sounds like you got the rest of it covered.


----------



## svk

Well I got some more wood bucked but nothing came home as I broke the receiver hitch on my firewood truck as one side rusted through. Was able to get a spare ball bolted to the bumper to get the trailer home but with the bumper also being rusty I didn't want to chance it with 3000 lbs of firewood in tow. Very lucky it broke at low speed on an empty gravel road and not running down the highway. 

Cutting wood in mid 80 degree heat is a lot like hard work. And Mosquitos, gnats, and ticks are out in full force. I've drank well over three gallons of fluids today and still feel dehydrated. 

I'll post a few pics of my activity when I'm back into good phone reception. 

I've got about two cords of birch/maple scrounge lined up but that's about all that I'm going to be cutting until fall.


----------



## ReggieT

MustangMike said:


> Very creative, I would like to see a video of it working.


No Doubt!


----------



## dancan

Nice and cool here at 41F , I think I'll go try and scrounge up a bit of wood


----------



## dancan

Jackpot!!!
Perfect for the permit I have, double header to boot


----------



## dancan

Maple and standing dead spruce .






Looks like someone cut a small oak last year and never came back , mine now


----------



## Streblerm

I hit on a pretty nice craigslist scrounge. I emailed the guy and let him know I was interested in everything but I needed a few days to get it all out. He replied "first come first serve" and the ad will stay up until it's gone. I understand as there are a lot of flakes out there. I pulled out two truck loads today. The first was mostly red oak and mulberry with a bit of cherry and soft maple. The second load was all white oak. I split everything into manageable chunks with the fiskars. Everything that wouldn't split I left. I also passed on some pine and 40" soft maple. I may go back, but not today. My arms are so rubbery I can barely lift a beer up to my lips.


----------



## zogger

Streblerm said:


> I hit on a pretty nice craigslist scrounge. I emailed the guy and let him know I was interested in everything but I needed a few days to get it all out. He replied "first come first serve" and the ad will stay up until it's gone. I understand as there are a lot of flakes out there. I pulled out two truck loads today. The first was mostly red oak and mulberry with a bit of cherry and soft maple. The second load was all white oak. I split everything into manageable chunks with the fiskars. Everything that wouldn't split I left. I also passed on some pine and 40" soft maple. I may go back, but not today. My arms are so rubbery I can barely lift a beer up to my lips.



Good scrounge!


----------



## dancan

After lunch I went back to work , I humped the wood to a small ridge and stacked it there .






Blocked it up in the woods and drug it out in the original RonCo wood hauler .






Hope it all fits .






Yup .






The wife says this one looks like a cat .






Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## Axfarmer

I brought home another load of oak today, large heavy rounds that I could only get a few in the atv trailer! The edge broke off my elcheapo maul so the rest of the big ones were left behind.


----------



## dancan

That bites , hope you get another chance to get the ones left behind .
I won't tell you about the 3 axes , 1 hatchet , 2 mauls and one sledge with a wedge I drive around with then LOL


----------



## mainewoods

You know you got a good scrounge when your arms are all "rubbery" and you can't lift a beer to your lips.


----------



## dancan

Speaking of scrounging tools here's a handy one , a long handled felling lever from Husqvarna , I don't believe it's available Stateside but it sure is handy up here .
The top of that maple leaner was all intertwined in the tops of 2 spruce , I could have cut the maple in chunks dropping it a few feet at a time but that has it's own set of risks so here's another way of getting it down .


----------



## Poindexter

Yup, I haven't seen that longer Husqvarna lever available at my local emporium. Would be handy indeed.


----------



## mainewoods

That will work, but if it was me, I would have cut a couple of quick 3 foot chunks out of that little maple butt, like you said, had it standing straight up again, and easily pushed away from the snag with one hand, in half the time, and half the energy it took him to yank that lever 32 times, ( I counted)


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, you got me laughing, but just think of it as a demonstration and I'm sure there are times when each method works better. Cutting the bottoms does not always go well either (been there, done that).


----------



## mainewoods

Always worked for me, and I never had a tree fall on my head yet. I'd say I have cut my fair share that way, over the years. If the tree is too big to chunk, I side hook a chain to it and roll it out of the snag. Same action as a lever, but mechanically powered instead of arm powered. That's why God made 4x4 pick up trucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Often I don't have a vehicle in where I cut. I have had to pull some down with a come along, even had some that when you cut the bottom out stayed suspended in the air.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

MustangMike said:


> Often I don't have a vehicle in where I cut. I have had to pull some down with a come along, even had some that when you cut the bottom out stayed suspended in the air.



Had that happen with an oak scrounge last year. I cut notches on both sides of a leaner to see whether she wanted to fall down or come up. I was happy when I realized cutting straight down would give me a levitating trunk. I got close to 10 feet of waist high wood before I had to rip the rest down with the masdaam.


----------



## koomie

Dan you sure work hard for your wood, wish you were my cutting partner


----------



## dancan

Thanks koomie , I'd love to get down there and cut some but it'll have to wait till one of these loto tickets pay off LOL
Clint , I counted 31 ......Bwahahahahahahahahaha Ha !
Hard work but I enjoy it , could put the same effort in at the gym but I'd have nothing to show for it .
For me it's not how much I can get done it's the fact that I can get out there and get it done .


----------



## mainewoods

Dan,I may just send you a couple tickets, so you can get some new, powered equipment. No wonder you got a broke leg with 6 screws holding it together(I counted). You are a human "skiddah".


----------



## dancan

The reason they had to go back in for the second go round was not because of the broken pins not seen in the xrays but because of the screw backing out and mainly one of the pins had shifted between the joint which was causing some "slight" discomfort . The "skiddah" stuff is rehab , lotsa small loads LOL 
Mechanization is coming soon , real soon


----------



## NSMaple1

How I spent most of last weekend:





Well, not most of it. Just a few hours. Doesn't take long to burn through a gallon of gas when you get into messes like this. There's more windfalls here than I'll be able to burn before it gets too rotten. Only a 2 minute ATV ride from my back door. People think I'm nuts for thinking this is fun. Now I need to cobble up more pallets to pile on - I think I got 3 cords worth of this stuff cut up & ready to split/haul/pile. I never think to take pics while I'm at this stuff - think this is the only other one. Last year same spot:





Pays to pack 2 saws sometimes.

Found one more. Sometimes I scrounge from the weeds. White birch dries pretty quick & burns not bad either.





I'll have to try to remember to snap more pics when I'm taking breaks. Nice thread.


----------



## chucker

found an area with 15 acres of wind damage that has a majority of pine and popple with a small amount of hardwoods... managed to gather 2 nice cords of jack to start out the pine pile.


----------



## Topbuilder

dancan said:


> No need to applaud , if they had their way , it would have been fused ,,,,,,Like that's gonna happen LOL
> Don't worry about the saws , I've got plenty of saws to choose from and there isn't much around here that you couldn't take care of with a 16" on an 026 if I want to go light , I use my 361's the most though .
> It's Dancan btw , I fixed it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting the edge broken in , not ready for the resharp service yet , still splits fine , plenty of life left in that edge


 
"if they had their way , it would have been fused ,,,,,,Like that's gonna happen LOL"

Looks like a carbon copy of my ankle. The doc told me I would be back for a fusion in ten years. To which I said "uh huh, sure... see you around" 
Like clock work, I had the fusion in ten years. I could not walk on it. Ate up with the post tramic arthritis...
No need to fear it, I walk surprisingly normal. Work on my feet most every day. If you over do it, it will bark at ya. 
No more cowboy boots or slip ons though! 
Good luck!


----------



## dancan

Thanks Topbuilder , I don't fear it , it's just the loss of time to give up to get any surgery done and recover that I can't get back that I'm concerned with .
I'll deal with what ever I get and figure out how to git er done regardless


----------



## svk

Here's a little bit of the cutting I did on Saturday. 

I've watched this one get larger every year and finally eliminated the threat. The tree was just about perfectly balanced and no lean so I convinced it to the right with a come-along. It's bucked and sitting in rounds until the Mosquitos have wound down. 



This big blowdown Norway was way too wet to split now but should be workable in the fall. Bark is starting to fall off which should help as well. 




On Sunday I split and stacked another half cord of canker killed aspen from around the property.


----------



## dancan

NSMaple1 said:


> How I spent most of last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not most of it. Just a few hours. Doesn't take long to burn through a gallon of gas when you get into messes like this. There's more windfalls here than I'll be able to burn before it gets too rotten. Only a 2 minute ATV ride from my back door. People think I'm nuts for thinking this is fun. Now I need to cobble up more pallets to pile on - I think I got 3 cords worth of this stuff cut up & ready to split/haul/pile. I never think to take pics while I'm at this stuff - think this is the only other one. Last year same spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pays to pack 2 saws sometimes.
> 
> Found one more. Sometimes I scrounge from the weeds. White birch dries pretty quick & burns not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try to remember to snap more pics when I'm taking breaks. Nice thread.



I learned a long time ago to pack a backup , long way to drive home for a rescue sometimes LOL
I'll usually run the saw down any birch that I don't split to break the bark so the smaller rounds dry faster .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> I learned a long time ago to pack a backup , long way to drive home for a rescue sometimes LOL
> I'll usually run the saw down any birch that I don't split to break the bark so the smaller rounds dry faster .



That's a good idea. I have started, whenever I fell trees anymore, to do similar, plus take an axe and prybar to the bark and bust or cut off a lot of it before bucking. Yes, it is much slower..so am I these days  If the wood is really green, a run or two cut longways down the trunk sure helps with the splitting later.


----------



## dancan

The reason I score the birch that I'm not splitting is because the bark is waterproof and does not breath like regular bark so the rounds tend to rot before they dry .


----------



## mainewoods

Even dead standing pine, with bark on it, is still dark colored and wet underneath when you peel it off. Any place where the bark has already fallen off is light grey and bone dry. Same is true with any downed tree. Scoring the bark allows it to fall off at a much faster rate, and speeds up the evaporation process, markedly. One tree scored, one not scored, side by side, is all it takes to show what a difference it can make.


----------



## NSMaple1

dancan said:


> The reason I score the birch that I'm not splitting is because the bark is waterproof and does not breath like regular bark so the rounds tend to rot before they dry .


 
I started doing that too last fall. I'll find out this winter how good it worked for me. Yes you really have to be careful with birch or at least white. I had a pile of it that I cut & just heaped up right before the winter snows started. When I split it this spring after the snow all melted, it almost seemed like the stuff on the bottom was already starting to punk up a bit.


----------



## svk

NSMaple1 said:


> I started doing that too last fall. I'll find out this winter how good it worked for me. Yes you really have to be careful with birch or at least white. I had a pile of it that I cut & just heaped up right before the winter snows started. When I split it this spring after the snow all melted, it almost seemed like the stuff on the bottom was already starting to punk up a bit.


That's the one problem with birch. Even dying standing birch is punky several feet below the highest live limbs.


----------



## Poindexter

svk said:


> That's the one problem with birch. Even dying standing birch is punky several feet below the highest live limbs.


 I suppose beggars (and scronugers) can't be choosers. When I get to choose I look for birch with pretty tight bark and that green colored moss tha looks vaguely brd like. I'll put up with on conch on the trunk, maybe two conchs. Three conchs is habitat for smll critters best left standing.

Afterall those tests are passed, whack that thing with a baseball bat, twice.


----------



## mainewoods

A couple of things I've found that make a difference with birch and poplar are to split it them as soon as possible, don't throw them them into a pile, lay down plastic sheeting first, then stack them off the ground loosely, not tight packed, and top cover the stack, only. I lay a long pole, or 2x4 , the length of the stack forming a slight tent when the plastic is laid over it. Condensation under the cover will flow to the outside edge of the plastic and drip away from the wood instead of back down into it. I cut the plastic 2 feet wider than the stack to allow a 1 foot overhang on each side of the stack.


----------



## ShaneLogs

mainewoods said:


> Strange thing is, small town dumps and recycling facilities don't allow picking or scrounging and most charge to dump waste. Transfer stations allow scrounging of everything except recyclables. Many set aside items in an out building for the taking. Any wood and metal scrounging is welcome. I picked up a Husky 353 a while back in the metal pile. All it needed was a new piston and ring. Still can't believe someone threw that saw away. I imagine he was "from away".



Yup I hear ya! At the City of Calais Transfer Station here I dropped off and old busted up grill one day and saw 4 saws sitting their. A Husky 340, Husky 345, Dolmar 110 and a Jonsered 2155. Needless to say...I took them home with me and did some wrenching that night!


----------



## svk

Poindexter said:


> I suppose beggars (and scronugers) can't be choosers. When I get to choose I look for birch with pretty tight bark and that green colored moss tha looks vaguely brd like. I'll put up with on conch on the trunk, maybe two conchs. Three conchs is habitat for smll critters best left standing.



It's too bad as birch is a nice wood to work with. Every so often the bugs kill one stone dead almost overnight (to the point where even the top branches still have buds on them) or if one gets partially uprooted by wind and dries up. These seem to last a little longer before turning punky. I would supposed it's because the top dead ones were rotting while they still green.


----------



## audible fart

Here's the truckload of oak i got an hour ago. Mainly red&black i believe. Note how i maul split a couple rounds into stars for the camera.


----------



## audible fart

Whoops, double posted. Anyhow i should've brought my trailer today because if i'm lucky these will still be there tomorrow morning to assault with my mighty Stihl MS390.
People just threw these logs away as garbage. Solid oak.


----------



## JB Weld

We had a tornado come through earlier this spring (here in Arkansas). I was able to get quite a bit of free wood and there are still acres and acres of trees down (needing to be cut up), but it would make you sick to see all the good wood that is not being collected. On some properties Trackhoes are just stacking the logs and burning it all.

My buddy has about 6 acres of timber that was just flattened (hardwoods and pine). He finally found a guy who will come get the timber for free and he is pleased as punch to have the place cleaned up! On the side of a ridge near our house, there is about 15 acres of timber on the ground (this is land actually owned by a timber company). It looks like the hand of God came down and just knocked the timber over. From what I have heard, it will be left on the ground (it is mostly pine). It would be very difficult to safely get any of that wood.

Another neighbor had many trees down, and it is all bucked and ready to split. He estimates that it is about 16 chord. He told me to bring my splitter over and we would have a splitting party! That is a good neighbor! 
Mrs. Weld will have plenty of wood to feed that wood stove this winter.


----------



## MustangMike

About 15-20 years ago my upstate 50 acres (in the Catskills) got hit by a Tornado, hit about 40% of my property, and nothing was left standing where it it. The fallen trees were so thick you could not walk through it. If you tried to climb though the damage zone, you would get worn out and turn back before you got in too far.

Luckily, the a son of the property owner next door was a logger. He brought his skidder up and salvaged some of the Cherry and Ash. I actually got a royalty check and he cleared enough for us to get through. It would have taken me a long time to clear it by myself, I was very thankful for his help. That is why even today he is the only one allowed to log my property. Of course, that portion of my property will not have any harvestable timber for a long time.


----------



## svk

This coming weekend will likely be my last scrounging for some time as other duties will gobble up most of the summertime weekends. I've got about 5 cords split and covered so far this spring and only can fit max of two more cords in the pile. I've got an easy cord and a half standing dying on my property which I can cut at my leisure over the summer and as long as I get the softwood split and stacked by late July it will be ready to burn this winter-if needed. 

I've got 4 more "mirror buster" trees on my hunting cabin access trail that will probably be the lucky contestants as well as the load I couldn't haul last weekend due to my receiver hitch breaking.


----------



## MustangMike

I think most of us do this between other things we have to do, time with the Grandsons, time with the Wife & dog (hiking, etc), parties for friends & relatives, etc, etc. But it is nice when we get out there.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I think most of us do this between other things we have to do, time with the Grandsons, time with the Wife & dog (hiking, etc), parties for friends & relatives, etc, etc. But it is nice when we get out there.


Yep. Looks like I will get rained out this week. To much rain and not enough dry days to firm up the ground. Oh well the wife and I got two new bicycles this past weekend that need to get broken in. I think I have enough but I will try again next week.


----------



## MustangMike

Enjoy the bikes, it is good exercise and you can see a lot of nice scenery. I do a lot of it. Discovered a lot of back roads not too far from my house that I never knew were out there. Some of these high end beach clubs on the CT side of the LI Sound let bikes in for free! You can bike out there, go for a swim, take an outdoor shower to get the salt off, refill you bottles at the refreshment stand, and bike home again. Makes for a nice day!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Enjoy the bikes, it is good exercise and you can see a lot of nice scenery. I do a lot of it. Discovered a lot of back roads not too far from my house that I never knew were out there. Some of these high end beach clubs on the CT side of the LI Sound let bikes in for free! You can bike out there, go for a swim, take an outdoor shower to get the salt off, refill you bottles at the refreshment stand, and bike home again. Makes for a nice day!



Sounds like a great time. We have rails to trails around here which are huge expanses of old railroad beds converted to hiking/biking/walking trails. Nice and relaxing not major hills and no cars to worry about. It is a great place for the wife and I to start and get our feet back under us since these bikes are the first ones we have had in about 15 years. She got a hybrid cruiser and I got a mountain bike. Already we have had lots of fun and only had them out twice. I really enjoy the exercise and I cannot wait to get the child seat of the back of the bike so we can take our 2 year old daughter along so we don't need to have my wife's mom watch her while we are out.


----------



## audible fart

Just Got those oak logs i posted a few posts ago:


----------



## audible fart

Drizzling the whole time, but it's free oak so who cares


----------



## JB Weld

You need to pile a little more on that trailer AF! When those wheels are at about a 15 degree angle....that will be enough.


----------



## bluesportster02

JB Weld said:


> You need to pile a little more on that trailer When those wheels are at about a 15 degree angle....that will be enough.


those trailers have a solid axle. they will rub thru the fenders mine did


----------



## mainewoods

Something told me they would still be there. Great score AF!


----------



## DFK

Way to go AF.
You finding that around Athens AL. Is that what I remember????

David


----------



## steved

My scrounging failed...the landowner had several trees felled, and the company cut them into rounds...everyone of them too long for my stove and not worth the time to recut each one. Its a shame, there is probably a cord and a half of nice straight pine laying there...

I might pick up a load at a time and haul it to my parents if she can't get rid of it (they have a bigger stove).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve md

audible fart said:


> Whoops, double posted. Anyhow i should've brought my trailer today because if i'm lucky these will still be there tomorrow morning to assault with my mighty Stihl MS390.
> People just threw these logs away as garbage. Solid oak.
> View attachment 352545


it looks like days cove landfill ?


----------



## audible fart

Alright, hit the stopwatch. Already have all of it quartered. Unbelievably easy to split. The X27 gets within it's view and it nearly splits itself out of fear.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, those things are deadly, especially on Oak and Ash. I am going to try that bungee trick though.


----------



## nomad_archer

Officially rained out this week. But I scheduled two days after things dry up with the landowner so.... I will be back in the game monday.


----------



## dancan

steved said:


> My scrounging failed...the landowner had several trees felled, and the company cut them into rounds...everyone of them too long for my stove and not worth the time to recut each one. Its a shame, there is probably a cord and a half of nice straight pine laying there...
> 
> I might pick up a load at a time and haul it to my parents if she can't get rid of it (they have a bigger stove).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



*Cough ........* .......... *Cough ......*
Ya gots te cuts a log up fer ifen yus want firewood ....... Jus sayin ......


----------



## svk

audible fart said:


> Drizzling the whole time, but it's free oak so who cares
> View attachment 352658


You've got a nice little honey hole there if people are consistently throwing away good oak! I wouldn't disclose your exact location!!!


----------



## MustangMike

No cutting today, but the wife and I took the dog for a hike on Storm King Mtn which is just North and adjacent to West Point. For those of you who have never seen this part of NY, I will post some pics.

1) My wife and our dog (Lucy) looking North up the Hudson.

2) Cornwall NY down below, Stewart Airport, the Gunks (New Paltz, where Mohonk Mountain House and Minnewaska State Park are located), and the Catskill Mtns in the far background.

3) View of the Beacon Newburgh Bridge and Pollepl Island (Bannerman Castle), once used to store firearms for a NYC Army Navy store.

4) The mountain on the left with the radio tower is North Mt Beacon. Next is So Mt Beacon (with a Fire Tower). When I was a kid, the Otis Elevator family operated the Steepest Inclined Railway in the world up North Mt Beacon, and if you wanted to cross the river you took the ferry. The small building near the water is an access to the NYC Catskill Aqueduct. It was finished in 1914, is 92 miles long and 14.5 ft in diameter. It crosses under the Hudson at that location. That is Breakneck Ridge in back of it, appropriately named. It is the most popular hike in America, but you will not go up it without also using your hands. Granite harvested from Breakneck Ridge was used to build the Brooklyn Bridge, West Point, and the steps of the Capital in Albany.

Enjoy.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome pictures of the free wood! A little drizzle rain never killed anyone! Grizzly Wintergreen helps with the miserable weather outside when your sawing in the drizzle rain. Just wear a hard hat and rain gear and u'll be set


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> No cutting today, but the wife and I took the dog for a hike on Storm King Mtn which is just North and adjacent to West Point. For those of you who have never seen this part of NY, I will post some pics.



Although I've never climbed the overlooks you mentioned I have been in this area many times when we lived in Albany. Also taken the train along the river numerous times. My friend is a photographer and had some really nice pictures from Mohonk.


----------



## MustangMike

There are many beautiful areas there, a lot of people do not realize part of NY is like this.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> There are many beautiful areas there, a lot of people do not realize part of NY is like this.


When I told people from the midwest that I lived in upstate NY, they asked me how living in NYC was. Many people think that the city takes up the whole state! And when I got there, I had no idea there was so much terrain in the NE!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> There are many beautiful areas there, a lot of people do not realize part of NY is like this.



Actually most people dont realize "most" of NY is like that. I went to college in Rochester, NY and had a great time. Did lots of fishing in Lake Ontario and some snowboarding in lake placid and other smaller resorts. It is a beautiful state unfortunately it is run by the geniuses in NYC. The taxes and gun laws made it easy for me to make a hasty exit after graduation. It is really a shame it is a beautiful state. Plus you have some great wine. I go through the finger lakes each year and pick up several cases of wine in route to visit friends that stayed after college.


----------



## MustangMike

Where did you go, I went to RIT. I believe when my Dad used to come up now and then in the winter I heard him say something about this "God Forsaken Place".

Unfortunately when I was up there, the Great Lakes were not doing as well as they are now. There has been a big improvement.

I remember all of the roads being closed for 3 days straight because of wind driven snow.

Also remember wrestling in the Wilkes barre Tournament.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Where did you go, I went to RIT. I believe when my Dad used to come up now and then in the winter I heard him say something about this "God Forsaken Place".
> 
> Unfortunately when I was up there, the Great Lakes were not doing as well as they are now. There has been a big improvement.
> 
> I remember all of the roads being closed for 3 days straight because of wind driven snow.
> 
> Also remember wrestling in the Wilkes barre Tournament.



Small world. I went to RIT as well. 2002-2006 I graduated with the class of 2007 because I finished in the fall of 2006. The winters where something special up there but right I after I graduated I moved to Cleveland, OH and that place made Rochester look not so bad. Same weather but there was more to do in Rochester. I am happily now living in south central PA. NY is a beautiful place.


----------



## MustangMike

I graduated in 74 when the school still had only 5,000 students. The well known Coach Fuller was the wrestling coach, and Tom Coughlin (NY Giants) was the football coach. It was his first coaching job. I hear they don't even have a Football team now.

A lot of PA is beautiful also, I get to see it when I go up to my property in Hancock, which is right across the border.


----------



## svk

For all you guys who cut loads of oak from your recycle/dump sites, count your blessings. 

Here's my local pile, nothing but balsam and wrist sized aspen.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> For all you guys who cut loads of oak from your recycle/dump sites, count your blessings.
> 
> Here's my local pile, nothing but balsam and wrist sized aspen.




Well, look at the bright side, you can drive right up to it, the ground looks decent, no two foot deep mud or two foot deep snow/ice. Cut it stack it! That wrist size aspen, no splitting needed! Smalls add up and are fast to cut with the smallest lightest saw. zingzingzing!

Don't know about the larger balsam fir, most likely burned some when I was scrounging Christmas trees. If it is anything like southern white or yellow pine, she'll burn and hot once real dry.


----------



## dancan

On my way to go get a load of wood .







Not really scrounging but this was from my 1 cord stack that I bought this fall in case I couldn't scrounge up enough wood to get me through the winter , I've been picking away at it so it will be next years wood 











Get out there and enjoy these large days 






Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Don't know about the larger balsam fir, most likely burned some when I was scrounging Christmas trees. If it is anything like southern white or yellow pine, she'll burn and hot once real dry.


Unfortunately balsam burns fast but not hot. Isn't worth cutting unless it's in your way. Takes three stove loads to heat the sauna (even aspen only takes one) and a full load in my boiler lasts a whopping 45 minutes (no lie). To boot you've got a million sappy branches and 1000% moisture count takes long to dry. On my property I cull any that don't have potential to be a Christmas tree. 

I'm sure that a good tree or two comes through, I did see some small Norway pine way up in the pile.


----------



## svk

On another note I dropped two more dying aspen and split them up today. Dropped and bucked with protective gear then swapped over to light clothes for the splitting. Bugs and ticks were thick but Repel worked wonders.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I graduated in 74 when the school still had only 5,000 students. The well known Coach Fuller was the wrestling coach, and Tom Coughlin (NY Giants) was the football coach. It was his first coaching job. I hear they don't even have a Football team now.
> 
> A lot of PA is beautiful also, I get to see it when I go up to my property in Hancock, which is right across the border.



No football team for a long time. Now they have a competitive div 1 hockey program.


----------



## mainewoods

One thing I've found is that politeness goes a long way when scrounging wood. A natural reaction to someone coming out of nowhere and asking about their wood, is to say no. Thank them for their time, and maybe hand them a card with your name and number on it. Cards are cheap and better than scribbling on a piece of paper. They may think about it once you are gone, and change their mind. Asking people you know first might get your name out there. Neighbors are a good place to start. Knowing you live down the street tends to be a lot more comforting than a total stranger knocking on your door. If no is the answer at first, politeness can often turn it into a yes later. Just make sure they know who you are, and how to reach you, in case they change their mind. Doesn't do much good to be "the guy that stopped by the other day". People talk, they will spread your name around if they know who you are. Putting a few of those cards around in different locations doesn't hurt either.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, you are right, networking works wonders. Mentioning my chainsaw tinkering to one of my tax clients resulted in me taking a few trees down for him, and will result in several cords of nice hardwood for my daughter.


----------



## dancan

It's not all about firewood , don't forget the kindling , that's what the short clear trim cuts are for .


----------



## MustangMike

Nice. We always keep some kindling and Birch Bark in the hunting cabin. When you arrive and it is cold and freezing, you don't want to be looking around for that stuff. We usually use Ash for kindling. No softwoods up there, and Ash splits easy and stays dryer than the other woods (Mostly Cherry and Hard Maple).


----------



## svk

Went out to where I was cutting last Saturday. Darn near got carried away by Mosquitos, it's a pretty thick crop this year. That area can wait till August and I'll cut on higher/drier ground until then.


----------



## 1project2many

A couple of weekends ago the woman who runs our kids' daycare called and said "I've had some trees cut down. If you can get here today you can have them." I loaded up the tools and trailer and headed over, wondering what I'd find. When I arrived I was told "It's Ash and Oak." The dropped trees were actually Ash, Oak, Red Maple, White Pine, and Basswood. Since the trees were free and since the homeowner asked me to take everything, I didn't feel I had a right to refuse anything. I was able to leave most of the Pine (an old guy up the road burns Pine in his OWB) but I did have to take the Basswood. But she'd had the branches cut off all the trees and was giving the tops to her goats to devour the leaves which meant even less work for me. So taking the Basswood wasn't too big a deal.

This past Saturday afternoon I went over for a second load, which I unloaded from the trailer Sunday morning. As I'm unloading I'm trying to figure out what to do with Basswood, while my four year old son comes over to help. This boy isn't built very big and he's frequently frustrated when he can't pick up the rounds that he thinks he should be able to lift. So when he started shouting Dad! Dad! I thought he'd gotten into trouble trying to lift too large piece off the trailer. I spun around to see him holding a 14" long, 6" round of Basswood with an ear to ear grin. "Dad! I got Super strong!!" Well, that just made my day. Turns out Basswood's best use is for turning children into super heroes.


----------



## mainewoods

You did the right thing taking all the wood offered ( almost all), and built a good reputation for yourself. She will spread the word as well as any advertising method you could come up with. Being flexible and willing to take the good with the bad, goes a long way towards establishing yourself as a trustworthy scrounger. Great story about the little guy, priceless!


----------



## 1project2many

> You did the right thing taking all the wood offered ( almost all)


Pine will be cut, split, and stacked neatly before I'm done. I have advised her that if no one takes it by summer's end, I will return. By that time I will have freed up some space in the yard. Well, hopefully I will have freed the space. I have also offered to use my chipper to finish off the branches once the goats are done. 

FWIW, the amount of wood received has to do with how much I'll do in return. In this case I've taken two car trailer loads home and I'm going to get at least one more before I'm done. She's willing to work with my schedule which is difficult to do and she hasn't rushed me after the initial day when she needed the driveway and entrance cleared up. IMO I'm not doing anything "extra" but paying back in kind for a decent amount of wood.


----------



## svk

Practiced flush cuts with the two trees I dropped this weekend. I normally measure one block up and then notch and cut above that point and cut the last block after the tree was felled. But this worked just as well. I then cut the hinges flush and used the stumps for chopping blocks to split up the rounds. Guess I could have brushed the chips off from bucking before I took the pics.






The notch is on the left of both pics and is a bit misleading as the roots on that side tapered in very quickly above the cut so the amount of notch actually in the tree was significantly less.


----------



## Mike-M

nomad_archer said:


> Small world. I went to RIT as well. 2002-2006 I graduated with the class of 2007 because I finished in the fall of 2006. The winters where something special up there but right I after I graduated I moved to Cleveland, OH and that place made Rochester look not so bad. Same weather but there was more to do in Rochester. I am happily now living in south central PA. NY is a beautiful place.





MustangMike said:


> I graduated in 74 when the school still had only 5,000 students. The well known Coach Fuller was the wrestling coach, and Tom Coughlin (NY Giants) was the football coach. It was his first coaching job. I hear they don't even have a Football team now.
> 
> A lot of PA is beautiful also, I get to see it when I go up to my property in Hancock, which is right across the border.


I went to RIT also, 95-96. I couldnt handle the rain and lack of girls any more, so I moved back to LI.


----------



## MustangMike

You can get spoiled in LI.


----------



## dancan

Forgot to tell you guys , this is my first year at burning wood so keep up on posting the pics and info , it's just like opening a textbook


----------



## nomad_archer

Earned this 3/4 load tonight. Everything was huge logs and needed bucked rolled and noodled to get it to the truck which was not nearly as close as it looked. Well worth it. Mostly oak I think smells like stinky red oak. Not to many loads left on this property of tops that is worth working to get out to the truck. Possibly 2 more loads but the pickings are getting pretty slim.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load Nomad. Oak is very heavy, but will give you a lot of BTUs if you can dry it out. The pros around here refer to Red Oak as "Piss Oak" because of the smell.

Did a lot of cutting with my brother today (sorry, no pics) dropped several trees and cut to firewood length to get it removed (someone wants it). We are clearing a path for his driveway on property he owns in Garrison NY. I already have a wood source here in Brewster that will provide me with more wood than my daughter can store.

It was the first time my brother ran his MS 460 since I put a dual port muffler cover and HD-2 air filter on it (and removed the carb limiters). He loved it, said it not only ran stronger but responded faster to the trigger.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Had an oak limb come down. not sure if its scrounging if its on your property 








i think i might take down the rest of the tree soon. its about 3 feet across at the base. too bad i only had my little 036 with me.

theres actually a funny story behind this.

my father and i were sitting and having a beer after finishing up for the day. I told him i was surprised this oak tree got leaves as i thought it was dead this last winter. so we get up the next morning and sure enough the tree crack about half way up. The timing just made it funny. guess you had to be there LOL.

p.s. disregard the outhouse


----------



## zogger

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Had an oak limb come down. not sure if its scrounging if its on your property
> 
> i think i might take down the rest of the tree soon. its about 3 feet across at the base. too bad i only had my little 036 with me.
> 
> theres actually a funny story behind this.
> 
> my father and i were sitting and having a beer after finishing up for the day. I told him i was surprised this oak tree got leaves as i thought it was dead this last winter. so we get up the next morning and sure enough the tree crack about half way up. The timing just made it funny. guess you had to be there LOL.
> 
> p.s. disregard the outhouse



That *is* funny! At least it didn't smash the poop de ville, especially with anyone in there! hahahahah


----------



## 1project2many

> my father and i were sitting and having a beer after finishing up for the day. I told him i was surprised this oak tree got leaves as i thought it was dead this last winter. so we get up the next morning and sure enough the tree crack about half way up. The timing just made it funny. guess you had to be there LOL.



I like that. But isn't the universe is a funny place? You say "I'm surprised that tree's alive" and the next day it breaks. But no matter how many times you say "I'm surprised no one's shown up to give me a million bucks" the universe never seems to prove you wrong.


----------



## nomad_archer

New toys...I mean tools showed up last night and look to have survived shipping. The shipping box has had better days.

I took the 27x out for a joy ride last night. Busted up some cherry rounds using the headlights of the truck so I didnt kill my self. My first impression is that I really like it. Just some quick splitting but I didn't feel like I did 5 rounds with Mike Tyson afterwards like I usually do using the 8lb maul. My impression may change but so far I looks like it is going to be a winner. Cherry may not have been the best place to start that is some stringy wood.


----------



## mainewoods

I have been very impressed with these garden carts for hauling wood, rocks, dirt and anything else you can put in them. The large,narrow bicycle wheels are great for rough terrain, and the load weight is distributed directly over the axle. You can stand them on end, and roll large rocks or firewood rounds too heavy to lift, into them, instead of lifting. Flip it back down onto it's wheels and go. The balance and stability is impressive. A scrounger would find one of these carts very useful where mechanized equipment wasn't feasible or discouraged. It only takes one time to realize how good they truly work. The one I have is 400# capacity, but I have hauled a lot more than that in it, many times.


----------



## Poindexter

Dang it, I missed one. Co worker had two widow makers spruce, about a half cord each that i had offered to take down for him back in November. 

He said no, then we had a windstorm in April and he had two more good sized spruce hung up - closing in on two cords now. He hired a pro to drop the trees and leave them on the ground for me. I told i would be there on Wednesday June fourth, right after I got back from an out of town wedding. No problem.

So he decided to sell his house, listed it and got in under contract by mid-May, they are supposed to close in August. But the buyer wanted the property inspected right away, and the inspector wanted the downed trees gone, so my friend had to pay someone to take two cords of firewood away. 

dang it dang it dang it.


----------



## svk

Just curious. When scrounging are you more likely to go for higher btu wood even if its harder to get to (ie carrying rounds/splits a few hundred feet through the woods to your vehicle) or taking whatever is readily available to drive up to?


----------



## MustangMike

In my opinion, the higher BTU woods are worth a little more work, but if there is lower BTU wood in an easy place, don't let it go to waste. It will also depend on what is available at the time, and how much space you have. For example, I'm holding off bringing some soft Maple to my daughter because the Black Birch and Chestnut Oak that I have for her will pretty much take up all the storage space she has.


----------



## Poindexter

svk said:


> Just curious. When scrounging are you more likely to go for higher btu wood even if its harder to get to (ie carrying rounds/splits a few hundred feet through the woods to your vehicle) or taking whatever is readily available to drive up to?


 
My biggest variable is fuel cost for my truck. If I can get low BTU wood 1 mile from the house or higher BTU wood 25 miles from the house, I'll take the short trip. Certainly a limit to how far i am willing to hump a round through the woods - but working is working. It's the savings at the gas pump that make scrounging pay for me.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Just curious. When scrounging are you more likely to go for higher btu wood even if its harder to get to (ie carrying rounds/splits a few hundred feet through the woods to your vehicle) or taking whatever is readily available to drive up to?



Carrying is overrated. Wheelbarrow makes that task much easier. However if I have the option I will go for whatever is closer to home first.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> New toys...I mean tools showed up last night and look to have survived shipping. The shipping box has had better days.
> 
> I took the 27x out for a joy ride last night. Busted up some cherry rounds using the headlights of the truck so I didnt kill my self. My first impression is that I really like it. Just some quick splitting but I didn't feel like I did 5 rounds with Mike Tyson afterwards like I usually do using the 8lb maul. My impression may change but so far I looks like it is going to be a winner. Cherry may not have been the best place to start that is some stringy wood.


----------



## zogger

Poindexter said:


> Dang it, I missed one. Co worker had two widow makers spruce, about a half cord each that i had offered to take down for him back in November.
> 
> He said no, then we had a windstorm in April and he had two more good sized spruce hung up - closing in on two cords now. He hired a pro to drop the trees and leave them on the ground for me. I told i would be there on Wednesday June fourth, right after I got back from an out of town wedding. No problem.
> 
> So he decided to sell his house, listed it and got in under contract by mid-May, they are supposed to close in August. But the buyer wanted the property inspected right away, and the inspector wanted the downed trees gone, so my friend had to pay someone to take two cords of firewood away.
> 
> dang it dang it dang it.



Well, that sucks.

Tell ya, down here in ye aulde 48, I guess we have the impression there are one million trees per human in alaskee. Gives the appearance of easy scrounging, but I have no idea.

Just musing..if I lived up there maybe buy one acre at a time, clear it, keep the wood, resale it. move on to another acre.

When I was a kid, they offered cheap alaska land mail order in the back of mens and sporting magazines, seems like it was wicked cheap. Wish I had bought ten acres now.


----------



## svk

Well that helps answer my question. I've still mentally inventoried about 1.5 cords of hardwood and close to 5 cords softwood either drive to or short carry. Any oak I've found is either a few hundred feed from the road or would require rounds being loaded onto an ATV (which I can borrow but it's a 200 mile round trip to my buddy's house negating any savings from cutting wood). I'll have the wheeler for hunting season and haul out the oak then for 15-16' heating season.


----------



## nomad_archer

Weather finally cooperated. Everything was still pretty soft and I am still sore from wrestling the oak from Monday. So I took the easy and semi light mostly poplar pile since I was a little short on time today as well. It was easy and it is free and it will burn just fine. There is still a little hardwood left but only another load or two that is the right size and worth the work to get out.


----------



## vanhalenps4

Here's what I was able to get at the small dump site about 8 minutes from my house... It's 90% locust and a similar mystery wood, 5% cherry and 5% oak... More oak on the way.. There are also a few cords of pine rounds waiting for me but I don't know if they're worth the effort right now as I have many trees to cut on my own land. I just couldn't let this stuff get pushed over the hill and covered up.


----------



## Mike-M

svk said:


> Just curious. When scrounging are you more likely to go for higher btu wood even if its harder to get to (ie carrying rounds/splits a few hundred feet through the woods to your vehicle) or taking whatever is readily available to drive up to?


Im picky. I get most of mine for free off criagslist, and theres so much on there to pick and choose from. I also only have storage for 2 cords. I pretty much only take oak, locust, or fruit trees cause I like them, and most of what I take is already cut to rounds and somewhat dried. Oak is the dominant indigenous tree here so theres tons of it to be found.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike-M said:


> Im picky. I get most of mine for free off criagslist, and theres so much on there to pick and choose from. I also only have storage for 2 cords. I pretty much only take oak, locust, or fruit trees cause I like them, and most of what I take is already cut to rounds and somewhat dried. Oak is the dominant indigenous tree here so theres tons of it to be found.



Wish that was the case here. Craigslist firewood is gone about as fast as its posted. Miss the ad by half a day or so and the wood is spoken for. I get all of my wood off of craigslist and I'm only picky in so far as it is some variety of hardwood.


----------



## JB Weld

I am still working on tornado damage. I cut up a couple of small red oaks this morning and got it split (about a rick) . I am going back this afternoon to cut up a big log of Red oak (3' diameter). Normally I don't like messing with the big stuff, but it is where I can back right up to it, and it will get burned if I don't go get it.


----------



## Erik B

zogger said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> Tell ya, down here in ye aulde 48, I guess we have the impression there are one million trees per human in alaskee. Gives the appearance of easy scrounging, but I have no idea.
> 
> Just musing..if I lived up there maybe buy one acre at a time, clear it, keep the wood, resale it. move on to another acre.
> 
> When I was a kid, they offered cheap alaska land mail order in the back of mens and sporting magazines, seems like it was wicked cheap. Wish I had bought ten acres now.



Back in the 50's or early 60's I remember a square inch of land in Alaska being offered for a couple of cereal box tops and maybe 50 cents or so.


----------



## zogger

Erik B said:


> Back in the 50's or early 60's I remember a square inch of land in Alaska being offered for a couple of cereal box tops and maybe 50 cents or so.



Ha! I remember that one! The other ads were for western land, alaska, colorado, whatever, like 100 bucks down and 30 a month or something for like ten acres.


----------



## dancan

Step one towards mechanization .






I wonder how I'm gonna mount this on the back of the UTV ????


----------



## mainewoods

Lot's of welding rods.


----------



## dancan

Could be done LOL
I think it's gonna end up on the back of an old L285


----------



## mainewoods

Now you're talking! You are going to like the world of mechanization. Makes scrounging wood almost a pleasure.


----------



## dancan

Clint , it's always been pleasurable , except on them days when it's in the mid 30's and you get wet , them days that there's no warming back up till you get home LOL


----------



## dancan

Pasture spruce that I threw in a pile for later splitting.


















Remind me to bring the hydro splitter home next time I have a load of this stuff.
Sure hope them knots have a high btu value lol


----------



## JB Weld

I went back today and got most of that big log. The Dolmar was not acting right, so it was up to the little 250 to buck the log. She snorted and gnawed her way through that oak like a Champ! 
Getting it on the trailer was the hardest part! I must of looked like a monkey humpin' a football rolling the wood up the ramp into the trailer. My cutting buddy there had a great time playing in the mud. It made me happy to see her leave a ******** dsi in the seat of the Forester and play in the mud! That house in the picture got damaged in a tornado. 

I got rained out splitting today, but I brought home the wood!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood, hope you get your saw problems worked out, no fun when that happens.

Yea, I'm happy when I get my Grandsons off the computer games now & then, but sometimes it is tough to do.

Luckily tornadoes are infrequent around here, but when they do come seems like nothing is safe. My upstate property got hit about 15-20 years ago, took out about 40% of my trees. If they were in the path they either went down or a few stood, but died from the damage. None of them "won". Glad I was not there when it happened.


----------



## woodeneye

I'm located in Bethany, MO. It's in the northwest corner of the state. I'm looking to scrounge wood for my wood stove going in my new shop andd give some away to elderly folks that still burn wood. I'm thinking a card would be a good idea. I already have some made up for my knife business, but if I were to make new ones specifically for scrounging, what would you put on them? I may sell a cord or two just to cover maintenance and fuel. Just wondered what an ideal scroungers card should have on it? I know name and contact info but is there anything else I should describe so I don't come off sounding like a big time logger? Heck, I've only got a 55 husky with a 20" bar on it and a 16" earthquake.


----------



## dancan

I'd use the cards that you already have , might get a new customer out of it or they might remember you later as that "Knife" guy looking for wood .


----------



## mainewoods

I agree with Dancan, all you really need is to give them your name and a number to be reached at. You could hand write " wood removal" on your business cards when you give one out, just to remind them.


----------



## zogger

woodeneye said:


> I'm located in Bethany, MO. It's in the northwest corner of the state. I'm looking to scrounge wood for my wood stove going in my new shop andd give some away to elderly folks that still burn wood. I'm thinking a card would be a good idea. I already have some made up for my knife business, but if I were to make new ones specifically for scrounging, what would you put on them? I may sell a cord or two just to cover maintenance and fuel. Just wondered what an ideal scroungers card should have on it? I know name and contact info but is there anything else I should describe so I don't come off sounding like a big time logger? Heck, I've only got a 55 husky with a 20" bar on it and a 16" earthquake.



Come across a good enough score, give you a good excuse to get a 70-90 cc saw!

Heck, I bet you could swap for one with one of your custom knives in the tradin post here.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JB Weld said:


> I went back today and got most of that big log.



Looks like you should have stayed home and worked on your roof instead! lol ESPECIALLY if it rained!!

SR


----------



## JB Weld

Man, it is still raining today! This is the wettest spring/summer I can remember. If any of you are in the central Arkansas area and want to come cut wood (in the tornado damage that is west of Little Rock), shoot me a PM and I will try and get you pointed in the right direction There is one old fella out here (no insurance) that is needing help with his clean up, and I am sure you could leave with a big trailer load of wood. Most people only ask that you pile the limbs up so that they can be burned. The area where I have been cutting has already been picked over by a timber company, but there is still loads of wood to be cut on that property.

That tornado touched down about 400 yards to the west of my house and headed north, so my roof is leak free (PTL).


----------



## MustangMike

Woodeneye, you should post some pics of your knives, we would all love to see them. My Uncle used to collect Randall & Ruana Knives.

I own a Colt Folding Pocket knife, the handle splits and spins around to open it.


----------



## woodeneye

Well, here are a few of my traditional Finnish knives. They come with traditional leather sheaths as well. The top and bottom ones are traditional curly birch with moose antler and vulcanized color spacers. The middle one is black ash burl with reindeer antler. They all have nickel silver guards and butt caps with the tang of the blade hammered onto the butt cap for a sturdy usable knife. They're equally at home doing wood work and skinning and gutting game or just showpieces.


----------



## JB Weld

WOW. Those look great!


----------



## woodeneye

Thanks, they may not be as high of a caliber as sunfishes knives, but the blades are great and the cutting geometry of a Scandinavian ground knife will spoil you quickly. It's all I use now. I carry a Mora for tough unforgiving use, and one of mine when I hunt or fish or want to carve. I just sold one of these knives and used part of the payment to buy a Fiskars x27 splitting axe and sharpener. The axe came kinda dull but after a few swipes on the sharpener, that thing split gnarly apple in one swing.


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice, thanks for posting! We love pics!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

woodeneye said:


> Well, here are a few of my traditional Finnish knives. They come with traditional leather sheaths as well. The top and bottom ones are traditional curly birch with moose antler and vulcanized color spacers. The middle one is black ash burl with reindeer antler. They all have nickel silver guards and butt caps with the tang of the blade hammered onto the butt cap for a sturdy usable knife. They're equally at home doing wood work and skinning and gutting game or just showpieces.



Those knives rock!!!! I have to ask out of curiosity what is your usual price tag on them? I tend to use folders for field use and victorinox for butchering because the price was right they stay sharp. Plus I dont get upset if they get nocked off of whatever they are sitting on while butchering and hit the concrete floor. Your knives are so nice and look so good I would hate to do anything to damage them.


----------



## mallardman

Was home visiting my parents and their neighbor had a Norway maple cut down. I didn't get all of it for them but got about a cord after splitting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodeneye

My usual price for a custom knife like that is $200. But I make deals for friends and I would consider you guys friends.


----------



## woodeneye

My neighbor has a big river birch. Would you guys consider this worth cutting? Well I'm going to have to cut it anyway for him so I figure why not burn it. His son in law wants a few logs for a decoration but other than that he said I could have it.


----------



## MustangMike

Not sure what River Birch is, but Black Birch has the best BTUs of any of the Birch, all the rest are a lot lower.

Make sure you either split it or slash the bark right away, it is waterproof and will make the wood rot fast.


----------



## woodeneye

Thanks I will. Does birch usually split green with say an x27?


----------



## MustangMike

Yep


----------



## dancan

Hey Woodeneye , them knives look familiar LOL
Most birch I cut this winter splits just fine green with my X25 .
Birch makes for good carving stock as well .
Some birch and popple from 2 summers ago .


----------



## zogger

woodeneye said:


> My neighbor has a big river birch. Would you guys consider this worth cutting? Well I'm going to have to cut it anyway for him so I figure why not burn it. His son in law wants a few logs for a decoration but other than that he said I could have it.



Yep, worth it, burn it.

Stick some of those knives in the trading post, you'll get saw offers I bet.


----------



## woodbooga

1project2many said:


> A couple of weekends ago the woman who runs our kids' daycare called and said "I've had some trees cut down. If you can get here today you can have them." I loaded up the tools and trailer and headed over, wondering what I'd find. When I arrived I was told "It's Ash and Oak." The dropped trees were actually Ash, Oak, Red Maple, White Pine, and Basswood. Since the trees were free and since the homeowner asked me to take everything, I didn't feel I had a right to refuse anything. I was able to leave most of the Pine (an old guy up the road burns Pine in his OWB) but I did have to take the Basswood. But she'd had the branches cut off all the trees and was giving the tops to her goats to devour the leaves which meant even less work for me. So taking the Basswood wasn't too big a deal.
> 
> This past Saturday afternoon I went over for a second load, which I unloaded from the trailer Sunday morning. As I'm unloading I'm trying to figure out what to do with Basswood, while my four year old son comes over to help. This boy isn't built very big and he's frequently frustrated when he can't pick up the rounds that he thinks he should be able to lift. So when he started shouting Dad! Dad! I thought he'd gotten into trouble trying to lift too large piece off the trailer. I spun around to see him holding a 14" long, 6" round of Basswood with an ear to ear grin. "Dad! I got Super strong!!" Well, that just made my day. Turns out Basswood's best use is for turning children into super heroes.



That linden/baswood is good Oct. burning. Make a production out of how what he hauled is keeping you toastey - and you got a woodburner for life. At least someone that connects a task with a result, which is all good.


----------



## nomad_archer

woodeneye said:


> My usual price for a custom knife like that is $200. But I make deals for friends and I would consider you guys friends.


Appreciate that. I know I will be looking you up when I am ready for a custom knife. They are beautiful pieces of work.


----------



## MustangMike

Thought I was going to get out and cut today and try out my newly acquired 046, but it rained most of the day. 

Instead, I split another face cord for my daughter from those 2 trees I took down for someone. That makes 5 face cords from those 2 trees, and there is still about 2 left, and I have another tree to take down (another 30" Chestnut Oak).

I get my exercise splitting, and my daughter gets the wood!


----------



## woodeneye

MustangMike said:


> Instead, I split another face cord for my daughter from those 2 trees I took down for someone. That makes 5 face cords from those 2 trees, and there is still about 2 left, and I have another tree to take down (another 30" Chestnut Oak).
> 
> I get my exercise splitting, and my daughter gets the wood!


And what good exercise it is!


----------



## CTYank

woodeneye said:


> My neighbor has a big river birch. Would you guys consider this worth cutting? Well I'm going to have to cut it anyway for him so I figure why not burn it. His son in law wants a few logs for a decoration but other than that he said I could have it.



Commonly known as red birch. Air-dried density 35 lb/ft^3, about same as black cherry. Not the best, but pretty good. Not like white/gray birch where you have to split it asap, though. Not many around here, we're spoiled with golden and sweet birch.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for that info. I believe "Sweet Birch" is also Black Birch (smells like Wintergreen), and is high on the BTU scale. In fact, it is right in there with Black Locust, and higher than Apple, Oak and Hard Maple. I believe the BTU value of Black Birch is overlooked by a lot of people.


----------



## Philbert

I woke to the sound of chainsaws. The City was trimming my neighbor's honey locust. They had separate cutting and clean up crews. Grabbed my battery saw, or as I call it now, my '_stealth saw_', backed up my car, and did my best impersonation of Dancan.

Finished with the big pieces just as the grapple truck showed up. A few of the guys watched me. Can't say that the city is switching over to 40V. But they looked pretty impressed.

Philbert


----------



## woodeneye

You called that oregon saw a battery saw? What is a battery saw? Does it literally run off batteries? I've often wondered why I couldn't purchase a cheap $25 corded saw and run it off my 500/1000 peak watt inverter off my car at the local city dump in the middle of town to avoid waking neighbors/causing complaints. I can get a cheap little 14" craftsman for that price at a local junk store. Think that's feasible? Would I need a bigger inverter? The dump is chocked full of 3"-6" branches many times.


----------



## Philbert

woodeneye said:


> I've often wondered why I couldn't purchase a cheap $25 corded saw and run it off my 500/1000 peak watt inverter off my car at the local city dump in the middle of town to avoid waking neighbors/causing complaints.



Might be possible with a sharp chain and the right inverter (most of them overstate their capacity). Could also use a small generator that makes less noise than a gas chainsaw.

PM sent on battery saws, with links to related threads.

Philbert


----------



## CTYank

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for that info. I believe "Sweet Birch" is also Black Birch (smells like Wintergreen), and is high on the BTU scale. In fact, it is right in there with Black Locust, and higher than Apple, Oak and Hard Maple. I believe the BTU value of Black Birch is overlooked by a lot of people.



Black, or Sweet Birch is surely not overlooked by me. I love the stuff. Burns long, hot and clean, with great, subtle fragrance outdoors. Air-dry density around 48 lb/ft^3, way higher than Red Birch. Up around hickories. Sweet birch was used to make birch beer, back when.
Got a couple of p/u loads recently with connivance/help of some guys I volunteer with. No need to tell me twice.

It's not going to split like red oak, ferinstance. Some black birch rounds cause me to break out a 3 kg (6.5 lb) Mueller maul to make it into smaller pieces- a good January workout. Sometimes I just noodle a groove into the bigger rounds, and go ballistic with wedges.


----------



## MustangMike

Luckily the Black Birch I cut for my daughter was smaller diameter than the Oak. It is a little tougher to hand split, but as long as it is straight grain, it has not been too bad. I've had a much tougher time with some Norway Maple.

I did not know they used that for Birch Beer, good to know. My uncle told me that one year when he was making Maple Syrup, his young son accidentally tapped a Black Birch. Said it ran like a river (they always seem to seep well). He said he mixed it in with the Maple Syrup and it came out just fine!


----------



## woodeneye

Forgive me for not knowing what a battery saw is. I'm so backwoods and don't get to the city enough to see such things. Yeah, we got a 36 weed trimmer but I didn't know saws came in anything but corded or with a motor. Oh well, ignorance is bliss, eh? Haha! How loud is an electric saw? Do they just hum and you hear the chain biting through the wood, basically? I should know because I occasionally filled in at the tool rental at Home Depot when I was a contractor salesman, but heck, all we ever rented were the gas saws to homeowners or contractors who didn't want to ruin their stihl or husky.


----------



## Philbert

woodeneye said:


> How loud is an electric saw? Do they just hum and you hear the chain biting through the wood, basically?



My corded electric saws are about as loud as a reciprocating saw (Sawzall). Much quieter than a carpenter's circular (Skillsaw).

Philbert


----------



## woodeneye

That's a good comparison for me. Wish I would have taken picture of my recent score. Bagged a somewhat large dead elm with my Husqvarna 55 and lots of smaller limbs off the tree. I would say the main section of the trunk was 20" all the way to 20' up and of course all those aforementioned 3"-8" limbs. Also bagged a couple ticks. My 20" bar didn't bog down at all. This saw River Logger hooked me up with is strong. I like the decompression valve on it a lot.


----------



## 4x4American

have any of yawl heard of the chopper one axe? Seen an ad on the CL for it found their website. I imagine that if I found a slightly used one for sale it can't be of much use. Here's the URL: https://www.chopper1axe.com/index.php


----------



## Philbert

4x4American said:


> have any of yawl heard of the chopper one axe?



Been around for a while . . . .

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Philbert, you gotta stack them in better than that, get more in that way lol


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> have any of yawl heard of the chopper one axe? Seen an ad on the CL for it found their website. I imagine that if I found a slightly used one for sale it can't be of much use. Here's the URL: https://www.chopper1axe.com/index.php



The only gadget axe I am interested in is the leveraxe, but he wants like 300 clams for one..just too much for me to shell out at this time just to see if I like one and would use it a lot.

For 40 or 50 bucks, fiskars is a lot of splitting with the least amount of effort. I bought a higher end model and am disappointed in it as it ships stock. Looks to take a lot of grinding to reshape it so it works. Nuts. Shouldn't have to.

Note: I do not believe or claim one splitting tool is the best for all jobs, but if you get into clean straight nice wood, you can fly with a fiskars, being they are so light and effective. Gnarly nasty stuff I use maul sledge and wedge or noodle. Good to medium stuff, fiskars all the way.

Bailey's has a video, fiskars versus a buncha different axes, on a machine with finished lumber so it eliminates any human variance or perception.



OK, fiskars factory teflon coating eventually wears off..what to do? You can keep it sharp if you keep it outta the dirt, but the coating helps a bunch as well. I have tried a buncha sprays, this so far works the best for me, home despot, few bucks a can

http://www.blastergroup.com.au/dry-teflon-lube.html

Works on all your splitting and chopping tools. Sharpen first, then lube it. Dries fast. Once it wears off, time for an edge touch up anyway.

I'm hooked on the stuff, just did some windows today with it, all this rain and humidity has made then sticky. Back to easy peasey opening and closing, GF actually gave me a big fat smooch for doing that! She could barely open and close them anymore (no AC here, just window fans, windows closed if rain blowing in, etc) hahaha cheap thrills!

I have a sticky window in the chebby I'm gonna do next, when I pull the panel off for access. Dang stuff lubes really really well.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for that, I love my Fiskars. My coating is worn off and it still works better than any other hand held I have ever used, but I'm going to buy some of that spray. I've recently split a lot of 30" Chestnut Oak rounds with it. If clear, they usually pop with 4 or 5 strikes in a line.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Philbert, you gotta stack them in better than that, get more in that way lol


That was without folding the back seat down!

Philbert


----------



## woodeneye

Just a heads up for you guys, pb blaster is okay, but if you want the teflon to stay on longer, then pony up and buy the DuPont teflon spray. You can get it at amazon. I've tried both and the DuPont last at least twice as long and lubes everything . So far I've used it on my axe, chainsaw bar (recommended on the can) to help keep it looking clean-lasting longer-plus making it easier to get unstuck when pinched. I also pressure washed the bottom of my mower deck and blades, let dry, then teflon sprayed those and the results are awesome. Minimal stuck grass and dirt. Plus I've used it on treadmill, squeaky hinges and man does that stuff work. Again, it does cost more but I think the ratings on amazon and my testimony should sway you in the right way. I've still got more than 1/2 can left and I've used it very liberally especially on the big mower deck. It stays with my Fiskars now. I'm thinking of taping it to the handle. Haha! But really, it is a better product IMO from trying both. I used to swear by blaster but not anymore.


----------



## DFK

I have seen two of those Chopper type mauls in the past.
Both were missing one of their toggles....
Seems that is a major weekness.

David


----------



## MustangMike

Woodeneye, Thanks for the recommendation, but as I did some research I came up with a product LP Liquid Chain Lube. Have not tried it yet, but the reviews seem very good. I ordered some and will let you know what I think when I get to use it. Anyone interested can check it out.


----------



## CRThomas

I am set up with the equipment to move big logs I tell the tree cutters to leave the logs 12 ft long that way I get more than I can handle. I have went and got logs that come to my shoulder and I am 6 ft tall. But I am firewood year round thats all I do. I have a 550 for roll back 250 a 350 all words fork lift tractor three splitter 20 20 30 ton I sell as much firewood in the summer as I do in the winter. Look for free wood in the summer time because 99 percent of firewood people mow grass in the summer time. I have even had people pay me to clean up a mess somebody deserves paid to do it. If your honest you get all the wood you want and then some. The forestry called me to cut up down trees. They'll even drag them out. I had to turn them down we talking about 12 country the whole end of the state. The people that were doing it was cutting high grad logs and selling the they lost the deal. Thats life in this country if it ain't free steal it


----------



## zogger

CRThomas said:


> I am set up with the equipment to move big logs I tell the tree cutters to leave the logs 12 ft long that way I get more than I can handle. I have went and got logs that come to my shoulder and I am 6 ft tall. But I am firewood year round thats all I do. I have a 550 for roll back 250 a 350 all words fork lift tractor three splitter 20 20 30 ton I sell as much firewood in the summer as I do in the winter. Look for free wood in the summer time because 99 percent of firewood people mow grass in the summer time. I have even had people pay me to clean up a mess somebody deserves paid to do it. If your honest you get all the wood you want and then some. The forestry called me to cut up down trees. They'll even drag them out. I had to turn them down we talking about 12 country the whole end of the state. The people that were doing it was cutting high grad logs and selling the they lost the deal. Thats life in this country if it ain't free steal it



I sure would like to, just not much of a market around here. Last winter for about a month was an aberration, firewood that was dry got bought out, but usually...150 tops and ain't no one moving a lot of it. 

Ya, you can get a lot, just off this property I think I could cut a cord a day and never run out, just selling it is the problem. Craigslist in the winter has dozens of guys lowballing wood, oak and hickory. I imagine they sell some, but not much, because there is, like you said, so much free wood out there. People who burn for primary heat either cut their own or from the friends place or some neighbor who had a tree took down or something like that. heck the free wood ads are sometimes pretty good around here, although I don't bother going to do any, have all I can handle here, splitting and moving by hand. I would hate the make the investment in thousands of dollars in heavy equipment and maybe sell one thousand a winter worth of wood.....

I let about two cords of decent wood go this past winter in pickup loads (they haul), people stopping and asking, because it was the coldest in two decades around here. Think I made around 80 bucks and two busted chainsaws for that. Nuts, that wood was worth more to me for my own use. So now, back to stacking for myself. People just won't pay for good dry wood, they will buy cut this summer split in the fall sold in the winter wood for cheaper, stuff that is still half green/wet (that's what I see as "loads" being driven around in the fall and winter, obvious green wood) they aren't interested in good dry fire wood, just cheap fire wood.

Economy is too crappy around here, and too much free wood available. I even tried this summer bagged up hickory cooking wood, cut up splits with my chop saw into chunks, nuts, did two bags all year so far. Ain't worth it.

So, good for you to make a good living at it, wish I could..different areas have different markets.


----------



## MustangMike

Around here they get over $200/cord, mostly because no one wants to have it until they need it. Most people don't have the space to store what they need for one year, much less for more than a year, and they want their yard "empty" in the summer.

And they got the "50 mile" transport rule here, like it helps. I killed an Emerald Ash Bore last week, and spotted another today when I was cutting my grass (it took off). They can't seem to stop it, Ash trees are disappearing fast. I'm also upset that Norway Maple (a NYC import) seems to be chocking out most of the Hard Maple around here. IMO, Hard Maple provides the most beautiful fall colors, but is something that may vanish soon.


----------



## CRThomas

Where I live the only way to get rid of firewood is deliver it put in in there stove and light it free. I have to sell my wood about 45 miles away. I cleared a lot for a friend I haul for 4 days got sick left the last load there for free its been there for a year


----------



## mainewoods

Up here we only have a ban on firewood transported from another state across our border. I would imagine that will all change once the ash borer is found to be in Maine. Since it hasn't been an issue up here, I hadn't thought much about it before, until recently. The __mile radius laws, for transporting firewood within a given state, certainly must cause extra problems for scroungers, as if it wasn't already difficult enough. Firewood dealers will either need to get certified, or limit their sales to the distances the state sets up. Just another good reason to scrounge everything thing you can when it becomes available. If you don't have enough room to store the wood, I would try to a find a family member, or a friend, who has the room and work out some kind of deal with them. You can never have too much firewood IMO.


----------



## woodeneye

Well, we had to cut off one of the main trunks of one of our two big cottonwood trees yesterday. My Husky ran like the the glorious machine that it is. I felled it, dragged it off the gravel road and down toward our garden. Split it with the x27 and now have a stack of low btu wood. Oh well. Pics when I get back.


----------



## NSMaple1

There's apparently a firewood shortage brewing here. I'm OK & fortunate, living in the woods and all, but some are going to get caught short. Our trees have been chipped & exported for years, that might just be starting to hit home.


----------



## dancan

Funny you mention that , spent a bit of time last week on the phone , not much luck trying to find 32+ cords .
I did find some inventory of hardwood at one of the mills but the cost plus trucking is going to put the price around 150$ to 165$ with trucking 
I'm waiting for some others to call me back .


----------



## woodeneye

My neighbor just informed me that he has 3 massive maples that blew down in a windstorm and one was struck by lightning. He wants a little bit of wood for his fireplace but the rest I can have. Does anyone know what subspecies of large maples are native to places in Northwest Missouri. They're by a creek, and it seems we have plenty down there. It's amazing what info people will give out when they find out you have a couple or three working chainsaws.


----------



## NSMaple1

I didn't know anything about it until you messaged last week, then I heard it on the news the next day.

There was a huge hardwood clearcut done here last year, right behind our place. Don't know exactly how big but likely in the 3 figures of acres. They were going 24/7 for three months, it all left in chips. They were back at it just a couple weeks ago, chipping what they got snowed out on in the fall. Went through it this winter on the sled, no tops or nothing - just the odd cradle hill stump poking through the snow. Looked like a big field. Pretty sad, knowing what it looked like the winter before - almost all hard maple.


----------



## MustangMike

Clear cutting and chipping Hard Maple, how sad. I'm glad that is not the way they do it where my property is. Nothing under 12" harvested, no clear cutting, but no great big trees either. But at least the woods stays the woods.

The only thing that devastated part of my property like that was the Tornado.


----------



## mainewoods

Even the tree companies clearing the overhead lines up here don't chip anything over 6". They leave it where it falls and it's usually gone by the next day. Thank god for scroungers!


----------



## mainewoods

And thank God for common sense!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Was at the cottage on the weekend and my neighbor took down a rather large manitoba maple. was about 25-30" at the base. I wish i took some pictures but i didnt have any camera with me...oh well. went and talk to him and asked if he wanted a hand. He is an older guy so i thought id as just to be nice and get to run my saws in some big wood  . He and his wife just bought the place last year and i havent really met them so this was a great way to say hi. He said sure come help and you can take what ever you want. Im like well arent you going to burn it? and he tell me he has about 100 acre farm with a large wood lot that he gets his wood from. So after we limb the tree and i haul away the brush down the road he starts splitting the wood. I take a few small trailer loads on the ATV back to my place. and his wife just insists we take more LOL. so after cutting splitting and hauling my friend that was with me head back to there place and we talk and have a beer as the sun was going down.

In all i got about half a cord of wood (another neighbor helped and also took some) but that doesnt really even matter after meeting some great people. 

Kevin.


----------



## Mike-M

NSMaple1 said:


> I didn't know anything about it until you messaged last week, then I heard it on the news the next day.
> 
> There was a huge hardwood clearcut done here last year, right behind our place. Don't know exactly how big but likely in the 3 figures of acres. They were going 24/7 for three months, it all left in chips. They were back at it just a couple weeks ago, chipping what they got snowed out on in the fall. Went through it this winter on the sled, no tops or nothing - just the odd cradle hill stump poking through the snow. Looked like a big field. Pretty sad, knowing what it looked like the winter before - almost all hard maple.


What do they do with all those wood chips?


----------



## dancan

Some of it gets shipped to Asia , some for fuel for powerplants , some for paper .
So at the end of the day , big business profits , a few get to work in the plants and the contractors and land owners get pennies specially since the hog fuel is deemed "low value" wood and the plants set the price .


----------



## 4x4American

the thing i dont get about the 50 mile law here in ny is that it only applies to firewood. any other kinda wood like sawlogs, brush, pulpwood, etc. it dont matter. they claim that because in the end product any invasive species can't survive. what are they fireproof?


----------



## NSMaple1

Mike-M said:


> What do they do with all those wood chips?



Our trees have been crossing oceans in chip form for years. Then there's that new biomass plant...


----------



## zogger

4x4American said:


> the thing i dont get about the 50 mile law here in ny is that it only applies to firewood. any other kinda wood like sawlogs, brush, pulpwood, etc. it dont matter. they claim that because in the end product any invasive species can't survive. what are they fireproof?



I didn't know that! Hmm..does seem to be yet another hypocritical ripoff of the regular dude and getting independent of the man. Big corporate money gets a ride, little guy...nada.

I am sure they have some scientifical reason for it, but...last I knew insects can't read and are rather lax about dotted lines on maps anyway.

Maybe..guessing... proly because guys store their wood for year or years, etc, the bugs hatch out, fly away, go do the bug wild thing, more baby bugs, etc. The other forms get processed quickly. that's my best guess on the reasoning..not that I think the fifty mile rule or one county or two county, etc is the least bit effective. bureaucrats get hired to come up with regulations, that's about all they got to do..so..they do it. Good thing they are mostly lazy or we would have 10 thou percent more regs to deal with.

Here's something the last few weeks I have never seen in far north georgia..armadillos! Mid to south georgia, sure, zillions, up here, none until the last few weeks.


----------



## vanhalenps4

Chipping is pretty effective in killing the Emerald ash borer. Cutting into logs just doesn't do it. With the huge volume of trees that have been killed or will be killed, it's a huge amount of firewood that could wind up anywhere without some kind of control on it.. This is one of the most devastating invasive species the country has ever seen, causing billions of dollars in damage. The beetles could potentially make the ash almost extinct in the United States. I see dead ash trees everywhere I go. There are at least 10 one ft diam. on my property that have to come down. It's a shame. Jobs go to Asia, bugs come to America. Anything that can possibly slow this process down should be done, in my opinion.


----------



## mainewoods

According to one of the most exhaustive scientific studies ever done in the US, it is estimated that the EAB was infecting trees in Michigan 10-12 years before they were discovered in 2002. The beetle lives about 20 days and can fly at least 1/2 mile from the tree it emerged from. The larvae live under the bark of a tree from July to May of the following year when they emerge as adults. EAB larvae has been found in saplings and branches as small as 1" in dia. Moving firewood,logs and nursery stock from an infected area to a non-infected area is without a doubt the fastest way to speed up the spread of EAB. Not my words, the scientists words. Unfortunately the further firewood is moved, the faster the EAB is spread. Logs, trucked over longer distances, is even worse. Makes sense to me. We never had opossum's in Maine before,until they hitched a ride in tractor trailer truck boxes. Now they are everywhere.


----------



## 1project2many

> Up here we only have a ban on firewood transported from another state across our border. I would imagine that will all change once the ash borer is found to be in Maine.


It was the same here until Ash Borer was discovered in Concord. Now it's been found in Canterbury. I'm about 14 miles as the crow flies from a location where Ash Borer was just found so I'm sure I'll be seeing them soon. NH has brought in the parasitic wasps so we'll see how that goes. Maybe the state acted early enough to slow down the onslaught but I've already said my goodbyes to the trees on my property.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with what you guys are saying, but once is is in an area, the transportation bans are nothing more than a nuisance. Politicians are very good at coming up with laws, not so good at removing them after their purpose is no longer valid.

When I spotted the first one in the Catskills years ago, I did not know what it was, they were not talking about it yet. They are always behind the times.

My upstate property is about 40% Ash. I can't imagine no more baseball bats!

There is a reason I'm building my new cabin from Ash (Post & Beam). It will be 20 X 24, open room and a loft.

My chainsaws converted logs to post & beam with the help of The Beam Machine.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I agree with what you guys are saying, but once is is in an area, the transportation bans are nothing more than a nuisance. Politicians are very good at coming up with laws, not so good at removing them after their purpose is no longer valid.
> 
> When I spotted the first one in the Catskills years ago, I did not know what it was, they were not talking about it yet. They are always behind the times.
> 
> My upstate property is about 40% Ash. I can't imagine no more baseball bats!
> 
> There is a reason I'm building my new cabin from Ash (Post & Beam). It will be 20 X 24, open room and a loft.
> 
> My chainsaws converted logs to post & beam with the help of The Beam Machine.


Looking forward to progress pictures. Very nice location nested against the rocks.


----------



## MustangMike

It is in an old Bluestone quarry which gives it some protection from the wind and blow downs.

I do have to get back up there soon, just been too busy.


----------



## mainewoods

Great location Mike!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks. My old 12 X 20 cabin is just off frame. That was built with store bought wood. I pre-fabed it in my driveway wand we went up and built it in a weekend.

The old one has 8' walls, so there is only room to sleep in the loft. The new one will have 12" walls, so the loft will be 9' high in the middle, giving us a little more room.


----------



## Philbert

Around here, I think that they let you transport ash if the bark was stripped off, as the EAB lives under the bark? That or kiln dried.

I would hate to chip a possum!

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Well finally had a few days of dry weather so I was able to get out last night and get a smallish load of wood. I will be headed out today it will be a miserable 90 degrees with 70i% humidity. Just right for me so sweat while standing still. This will probably be my last load from this property and last for awhile at least until I get the huge pile of rounds split and stacked so they can start drying for the winter. It is amazing how much the heat and humidity really really slowed me down. 

Load from last night.


----------



## Mike-M

todays score


----------



## ReggieT

zogger said:


> I sure would like to, just not much of a market around here. Last winter for about a month was an aberration, firewood that was dry got bought out, but usually...150 tops and ain't no one moving a lot of it.
> 
> Ya, you can get a lot, just off this property I think I could cut a cord a day and never run out, just selling it is the problem. Craigslist in the winter has dozens of guys lowballing wood, oak and hickory. I imagine they sell some, but not much, because there is, like you said, so much free wood out there. People who burn for primary heat either cut their own or from the friends place or some neighbor who had a tree took down or something like that. heck the free wood ads are sometimes pretty good around here, although I don't bother going to do any, have all I can handle here, splitting and moving by hand. I would hate the make the investment in thousands of dollars in heavy equipment and maybe sell one thousand a winter worth of wood.....
> 
> I let about two cords of decent wood go this past winter in pickup loads (they haul), people stopping and asking, because it was the coldest in two decades around here. Think I made around 80 bucks and two busted chainsaws for that. Nuts, that wood was worth more to me for my own use. So now, back to stacking for myself. People just won't pay for good dry wood, they will buy cut this summer split in the fall sold in the winter wood for cheaper, stuff that is still half green/wet (that's what I see as "loads" being driven around in the fall and winter, obvious green wood) they aren't interested in good dry fire wood, just cheap fire wood.
> 
> Economy is too crappy around here, and too much free wood available. I even tried this summer bagged up hickory cooking wood, cut up splits with my chop saw into chunks, nuts, did two bags all year so far. Ain't worth it.
> 
> So, good for you to make a good living at it, wish I could..different areas have different markets.


Same here Zogger. After the recent storms...there is literally mega tons of downed Red Oak, Silver Maple & Pine...people are burning huge piles of it...just to be shed of it!
$65-75 a truck load...sometimes stacked is the average....


----------



## woodbooga

mainewoods said:


> Up here we only have a ban on firewood transported from another state across our border. I would imagine that will all change once the ash borer is found to be in Maine. Since it hasn't been an issue up here, I hadn't thought much about it before, until recently. The __mile radius laws, for transporting firewood within a given state, certainly must cause extra problems for scroungers, as if it wasn't already difficult enough. Firewood dealers will either need to get certified, or limit their sales to the distances the state sets up. Just another good reason to scrounge everything thing you can when it becomes available. If you don't have enough room to store the wood, I would try to a find a family member, or a friend, who has the room and work out some kind of deal with them. You can never have too much firewood IMO.



They have the purple dangling beetle traps one town away from Lebanon. EAB isn't here in a big way yet, but there was a location in Concord. And all you need is one rogue load traveling east on route 9 through Dover and over the bridge...


----------



## nomad_archer

Well got my last load out today. There is a little more but there has too much new growth jaggers and poison ivy that are hiding the insane amount of huge rocks these tops are mixed in with. Two days of cutting and two lightly rocked chains. Looks like me and the grinder are going to have some quality time the next few days. So I am done for awhile and completely done with the last scrounging score that lasted me a good two months of cutting and most likely enough wood for a year. I will be nice not to have poison ivy for awhile I have already done 4 rounds of it this year. 

The last load was a small one but the heat, rocks and distance to the vehicle limited what I could get at. Plus I worked for an hour or so and drank over a gallon of water. Too hot for me. I have a huge pile of rounds now that need split and stacked off the ground. Anyone down for a splitting party? I have a 24' x 20'x 5 1/2' pile of rounds.


----------



## Philbert

A guy I never saw before stopped in front of my house today, on the way to the brush collection site, to adjust the brush in his trailer. I was trimming hedges.

"_Whatcha got_?", I asked.

"_Maple_", he replied. "_Want any?_"

I picked out about 3, 6 - 8 inch logs. We have had some storms around here, so he asked, "_Got any you need to go there?_" I didn't, but I had helped a neighbor stack a small pile of brush in the alley. He drove around and we loaded that up.

Not a '_you _____' deal, but hard to beat home delivery and pickup from someone I did not know!

Philbert


----------



## woodeneye

nomad_archer said:


> Anyone down for a splitting party? I have a 24' x 20'x 5 1/2' pile of rounds.


I'd love to come by and get my exercise but I know longer live in Ohio so I'm not even close to near you... Happy splitting and sweating!


----------



## nomad_archer

woodeneye said:


> I'd love to come by and get my exercise but I know longer live in Ohio so I'm not even close to near you... Happy splitting and sweating!


Yea that would be one heck of a road trip. I guess I will have to put my wonderful wife to work. She is a great lever operator on the hydraulic splitter


----------



## MustangMike

Took down the second leg of that Chestnut Oak today, the saws ran well, and made short work of it. The 044 on the stump is wearing a 24" bar. The owner helped move the wood with his lawn tractor, but he has a fear of chainsaws, so I did all the cutting.


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## stihly dan

woodbooga said:


> They have the purple dangling beetle traps one town away from Lebanon. EAB isn't here in a big way yet, but there was a location in Concord. And all you need is one rogue load traveling east on route 9 through Dover and over the bridge...



I am a little south of concord. Funny how after my 1st scrounge of ash that my biggest ash tree about 12" started dying the next year. The smaller one 5 ft away is still doing well. For now.


----------



## dancan

I picked up a load at a friend of mines place , he was laughing when I put the last few pieces in the front seat .


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just seeing the bumper & the dirt.


----------



## svk

Cut and split 4 dying aspen totaling about a cord. As I dropped them on my lawn it was a total cleanup operation, fortunately the brush pile is close by. All of the trees had some core rot but it's all fire pit wood so no big deal.


----------



## dancan

Mike , the hitch was about 2" from the dirt lol


----------



## dancan

Here's the pic of above the bumper.


----------



## dancan

Another fine day up here with temps in the 70* range so I went for a little drive just before lunch .
I stopped at one scrounging hole today and picked up a small load of small stuff , nothing great but I gave this load away with 2 full banana boxes of my premium hand split kindling .






Then I took a drive over to Scrounger's Gym to see what I could find .
More dead spruce 






Have I mentioned the fact that I love being out there ?
I cut and hauled out some of them free btu's .






I must be getting soft because I loaded that stuff round , drug it home and split it with the SS .
The heart is still white and solid , plenty of btu's 






Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## Oliver1655

Dancan, have you considered using a trailer?


----------



## dancan

Yup , I even own a couple LOL


----------



## svk

Getting tired of looking at my woodpile 3/4 complete. Planning to take Friday off and head up to my hunting cabin to retrieve the wood I cut memorial weekend and round out the load (truck and trailer takes about 1.2 cord) with some birch. Also owe a buddy a cord and a quarter but I can cut aspen or basswood for that as he just needs fire pit wood.


----------



## cat-face timber

Dancan,

In the last post at the bottom, is that your Guard Dog :

Looks good, looks like you will be warm this winter


----------



## MustangMike

No picking on kids, wives or dogs!!! The dog was cute!


----------



## CRThomas

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


 I ONLY DONE BUNDLED FIREWOOD SO I HAD A LOT OF SCRAP SO MY WIFE SAID SOME PEOPLE MIGHT NEED IT SO SHE ADVERTISED FREE WOOD PEOPLE WOULD TAKE IT IF WE DELIVERED IT. SO NOW WE SELL OUR WASTE
SO FREE WOOD DON'T ALWAYS WORK. JUST HAD A BIG STORM GO THRU SO I AM GOING TO TAKE THE REST OF THE DAY OFF. LATER


----------



## svk

Oliver1655 said:


> Dancan, have you considered using a trailer?


@Oliver1655 


Theres no challenge in loading a trailer...this way @dancan is loading a minivan to the hilt to get cool pictures


----------



## dancan

Since I need the physio , I'm fellerbuncher , porter , firewood processor and stacker .
The UTV holds about 1/3 of a cord +/_ so that gives me enough of a workout that I know I've done something , if I'm having a good day and can get 2 runs in I go for it and I'm getting pretty good at hauling out enough stuff to make a pile for a load  .
3 loads is the most I've done but most of it was already at roadside .
This small patch where I'm getting most of my wood will soon come to an end but I should have a years worth of wood for me and hope to be able to have a winters worth of wood given away to the retired couple that I give wood to .
Luckily the lot owner has a gated road even closer to home on a large lot that a forest fire went through a couple of years ago , I was talking to him this passed weekend , he said " Geez , the wood should be getting far to haul , I'll get you a key to the gate , should be a bit of stuff still good for burning back there " 
So right now and since the winter , the UTV was plenty of wood to do at a time , enough for me to handle , process and put away without it being too much and it never seemed like work even on the the bad and very trying days , I can tell you there were and are plenty of them trying days , I'll just never let you guys know which loads sucked but there were quite a few days that I wanted to throw my gear in the van and go home LOL
Now if I could get that dog to haul a sled .....


----------



## steved

Scored about two, maybe three cords of pine today. Just logs, bigger stuff, already limbed. And easy access on the way home.

The guy is going to keep my number in case he gets another tree job.

Yeah, it's pine; but I got enough tonight to heat my house for a week. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

I got another load tonight. ..I have at least a cord sitting here and I'm not even half way through the logs. And that might be why nobody wanted it...most of it is 12-inch plus, some of it is over 24 inches. Not many have equipment to handle that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> most of it is 12-inch plus, some of it is over 24 inches. Not many have equipment to handle that.


It's amazing how many people don't know that you can noodle big pieces. Oh well, more for us


----------



## steved

Most guys around here have small cc saws, with maybe a 16" bar if that (sort of like my little 14" Homelite that I use for limbing). More than once I've had comments about my MS391 and 18" bar being "overkill"...and I don't consider it a big saw. One of my next purchases will be a bigger bar for just these instances (saves noodling at the source). 

But for now, that's my plan...noodle on the spot so I can even pick it up. Bring it ALL home...

So far I figure its cost me right around $5 for what I have gotten...assuming the equipment has paid for itself. I talked with my neighbors a few weeks ago, and they were paying $1300/month for propane last winter...we went through $300 for the heating season. So I figure my stuff is paid for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

steved said:


> Most guys around here have small cc saws, with maybe a 16" bar if that (sort of like my little 14" Homelite that I use for limbing). More than once I've had comments about my MS391 and 18" bar being "overkill"...and I don't consider it a big saw. One of my next purchases will be a bigger bar for just these instances (saves noodling at the source).
> 
> But for now, that's my plan...noodle on the spot so I can even pick it up. Bring it ALL home...
> 
> So far I figure its cost me right around $5 for what I have gotten...assuming the equipment has paid for itself. I talked with my neighbors a few weeks ago, and they were paying $1300/month for propane last winter...we went through $300 for the heating season. So I figure my stuff is paid for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk




I dont understand how is a bigger bar going to save you from noodling at the source? If its too big to pick up its too big to pick up. I am all for bigger saws and bigger bars. I have a 50cc ms271 with a 16" and 20" bar and I havnt had anything that I couldnt deal with with some patience. No granted I havent had to deal with a 4" diameter oak but I am not sure that I really want to. Although any excuse for a new saw.... But back to the original question. How is a bigger bar going to save you from having to noddle a round that you cant pick up?


----------



## NSMaple1

nomad_archer said:


> I dont understand how is a bigger bar going to save you from noodling at the source? If its too big to pick up its too big to pick up. I am all for bigger saws and bigger bars. I have a 50cc ms271 with a 16" and 20" bar and I havnt had anything that I couldnt deal with with some patience. No granted I havent had to deal with a 4" diameter oak but I am not sure that I really want to. Although any excuse for a new saw.... But back to the original question. How is a bigger bar going to save you from having to noddle a round that you cant pick up?


 
I don't think that's what he was saying.


----------



## nomad_archer

steved said:


> One of my next purchases will be a bigger bar for just these instances (saves
> noodling at the source).
> 
> But for now, that's my plan...noodle on the spot so I can even pick it up. Bring it ALL home...





NSMaple1 said:


> I don't think that's what he was saying.



That is how it reads. That is why I am looking for some clarification.


----------



## steved

Yeah, what I was thinking and what my fingers typed didn't come out right...

I can cut these with two passes, but need to noodle them to lift them into the truck. If I had the trailer, I'd just roll them on wholesale. 

Anything bigger diameter, and I would have to noodle just to be able to cut them into "rounds", therefore the bigger bar.


----------



## nomad_archer

Gotcha. What size bar are you thinking about getting? I know anything that I cut that requires me to use all of my 20" bar for both cuts is something that will be a really challenge to roll. I am all for not noodling on site since it takes extra effort. But I wont turn wood down just because it needs noodled. I have brought home lots a wood no one else would touch because it needed noodled.


----------



## steved

Probably nothing bigger than a 24"...that's probably more than a stock 391 could pull if I wasn't careful. With a 24", that would give me an extra 12" in tree diameter. "Rolling" the rounds isn't a problem, I can winch most of them onto the trailer; I'm just being lazy here and using the truck itself since I can take at my leisure. 

I still think that's why this pine hasn't moved for the guy, people around here don't think "firewood" until October and/or this is too much work and/or too much log for their equipment and/or its pine. Although pine seems to move quickly in the fall...guys burn it in OWBs. There is some stigma that OWB are ok to burn anything you wouldn't burn in a stove? Some of the CL adds are almost humorous..."free telephone poles, good for an OWB".


----------



## Oliver1655

You should be able to run a 24" bar on you 361 (59cc), just make sure it is oiling properly & let it eat at it's own pace. I have a 25" bar using .404 chain on a Stihl 08s (56cc) & it does fine.


----------



## MustangMike

Although I like a 20" bar as my favorite all around bar size, I've been using a 24" a lot recently on both the 044 and 046 when dropping and bucking several trees with long trunks in the 30" (+/-) range. You have to put a couple of side cuts in after you notch it, but that is not a big deal. The extra power of the larger saws is also nice when bucking hardwood of that size, makes the work go a lot faster. The "in the woods" trees usually have a lot more trunk and not so much top.

I was also pleased that my 24" square file chain stayed sharp after 2 1/2 tank fulls through the 046 yesterday. I don't mind exchanging a little cutting speed for that kind of durability, and it is still faster than round file (at least if the factory angles are maintained).


----------



## MountainHigh

Looks like some nice scrounging still going on here eh! and Dancan's van is still running, albeit with flat springs now 

I'm just catching up a bit here after being immersed in latest renovation, 7 days a week, 10+ hours day, for past 3+ weeks, and I've just about had enough -  - the place looks flippin great now (from beat down rental to palace in 3+ weeks) and I'll have it listed mid July, if it's not snapped up before then. Looking to get a few weeks R&R SCROUNGING FIREWOOD again pretty soon!

Saws that love to noodle are a treat to work with.
Have a good one guys!


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see you back again Mountain, I was getting ready to send and SOS!


----------



## nomad_archer

steved said:


> Probably nothing bigger than a 24"...that's probably more than a stock 391 could pull if I wasn't careful. With a 24", that would give me an extra 12" in tree diameter. "Rolling" the rounds isn't a problem, I can winch most of them onto the trailer; I'm just being lazy here and using the truck itself since I can take at my leisure.
> 
> I still think that's why this pine hasn't moved for the guy, people around here don't think "firewood" until October and/or this is too much work and/or too much log for their equipment and/or its pine. Although pine seems to move quickly in the fall...guys burn it in OWBs. There is some stigma that OWB are ok to burn anything you wouldn't burn in a stove? Some of the CL adds are almost humorous..."free telephone poles, good for an OWB".



Good stuff. I wish I had a saw that could run a 24" bar it would have been helpful a few times this year but not enough to justify a new saw. I'm not too far from you so I see similar craigslist ads. Old deck great for OWB, Free tires great for owb......


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Good to see you back again Mountain, I was getting ready to send and SOS!



lol - ya me too re the SOS - Power washing today and tomorrow, Dap and touch up base trim and door jams, hanging bifold doors, clean and vacuum ... then final nic nacs and I'm done! Chat more in another week. cheers


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, I know what you mean, don't know how I used to work a full time job and do all this too!

Between my clients calling, cutting wood for my brother and another person, splitting wood for my daughter, and staining both decks in my back yard (a real pain in the A**), I have no time!!!


----------



## dancan

We might have to send someone out to knock on Clint's door , he ain't been seen since June 18th .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Finished with the oak tree i was cutting a couple weeks back. I might have cut into the wedges a bit LOL. but they were like 5 bucks and i can still use them.
Really liking the ms440 so far since i got it running. I bought it as a parts saw and it needed a lot of work. pulled a 32" bar skip chain right through that oak. My friend wanted a slab for a table. But the 28 with skip and it runs real good.
Thats the parents new cottage going in cant wait till its done. I made them get a wood stove....they wanted propane haha 





http://s256.photobucket.com/user/mach1kevin/media/20140621_1711522_zps6c32b8cd.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## steved

The haul so far (the pile in the foreground)...not even half done, but everything left is between 14" and 30".


----------



## svk

Gear is all loaded. Heading to my hunting cabin in the morning with hopes to get two loads (1.25 cord each) home before the rain moves in for the next three days. I've got about a cord bucked and ready to load. Four 6-10" trees to drop along my access trail and then my choice of standing dying birch to round out the first load of heating wood and blowdown aspen for the fire pit load. Curtains are open so I'll be up with the sun.


----------



## JB Weld

I went yesterday to help a friend cut up and load an oak log that was about 30 feet long and 2o" around. We filled his truck and my little trailer. Thank the Lord the home owner let us use his tractor with a front bucket to load up.


----------



## steved

Once I get this haul completed, my next phase is to cut the remaining logs I have from last year...get everything cut into rounds. Then I can spend evenings splitting/stacking. I'm not in too bad of shape...what you can see in the background of that picture is an eight by eight by five high mound of ToH and pine from last year (finally got it off the ground). There is also a little poplar, pine, and ToH from last year to the left and partially under the fresh pine. What you can't see is the shell of a shed that has about four cords of mixed firewood in it that was cut/split/stacked last summer. I think I have enough for another winter from the Arctic. 

As far as the ToH, there was a lot of "mixed" feelings regarding its value. Most said it was a waste of time, junk, garbage, etc.. Now keep in mind all my stuff was bigger (smallest was about four inches ranging up to about 24 inches), and it was free for the hauling (already cut into rounds); but the stuff burns every bit as good as poplar/pine/maple. Kept my house warm, that's all I can ask...its not oak, but it was FREE. 

On a side note, I went cutting last night, and I had to stop for a CL find. The guy's got a firewood processor, skid steer, pile of logs, huge pile of processed stuff, and a log truck sitting there...almost thought about asking if he sold the logs, but he's about 30 miles from me and probably not economical for him to deliver. But they do exist!


----------



## svk

A shade over a cord of "morning hardwood" lol. Rain holding off so far


----------



## svk

Finally a red oak scrounge! This stuff is soaked, will need to burn next year.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Yup the red oak I cut last fall im doubtfull it will be dry enough for this winter


----------



## svk

Got the second load this afternoon. All of this was drive-to blowdown. Found another big aspen and two smaller maple roadside for later retrieval.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> We might have to send someone out to knock on Clint's door , he ain't been seen since June 18th .



Anyone send him a PM or find out what happened (why no posts)?


----------



## dancan

I sent a pm , no answer


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I sent a pm , no answer


Not saying its the case here but many folks don't know they have PM's until they log into here again.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> I sent a pm , no answer



Thanks for that, I hope all is well and he is just taking a vacation. I miss his posts, and his logo is possibly "the best"!


----------



## koomie

Got quite a bit on and been out doing it. Nearly ready for the splitter, but probably 2 more piles like this to finish first.


----------



## svk

koomie said:


> View attachment 357361
> Got quite a bit on and been out doing it. Nearly ready for the splitter, but probably 2 more piles like this to finish first.



Nice pile, that will keep you warm for a year or ten!


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little project today, sorry no pics. Dropped 4 trees and cut them up just enough so they don't look obvious in the woods. All 4 had to be tied and pulled as they were close to a pool, and it was a little windy out.

The smallest one, a 10" Maple got hung up and was the biggest pain in the neck. The two White Oaks (about 18" ea) and the Tulip (just over 20") all went through the other trees / branches and came down clean.

Used the 044 with the 20" bar for all of it, she ran very nice, even the land owner made a comment about how fast it cut!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Ill get some pics tomorrow of the wood we cut today. Was about 28inches or so at the Base. It is basswood and hes dropping like three of them. Its easy cutting and he wants them gone. So I cut and take. I know its not the best wood and its fairly light but um sure ill get some heat from it. Probable almost two cords so far. Im happy to hrlp the neighbor anyway. But the wood is a bonus.


----------



## steved

Got another load today...those are all big rounds on end, I rolled them up in and then stacked them on end. I would not even begin to guess the weight, the Timbrens worked very well. One more load should finish it off tomorrow (six total loads).


----------



## zogger

steved said:


> Got another load today...those are all big rounds on end, I rolled them up in and then stacked them on end. I would not even begin to guess the weight, the Timbrens worked very well. One more load should finish it off tomorrow (six total loads).



Oh, you can tell you got a little weight in there.....


----------



## Counselor

In our town the city operates four "wood chipping" sites. These sites are where homeowners take their trees after cutting them out of their yards etc......90% of the wood is Elm, it was the most popular tree planted in our town for 50 years or so. If you are lucky, you will find wood that is ready to stack-they have already cut it in manageable chunks etc....Often there are large numbers of limbs in the 6-10" range. I love those- EASY wood, just zip, zip, zip and throw it in the truck, no need to even split most of it.

There are always a large number of HUGE pieces- stuff that is 3-4' in diameter. That stuff stays around a long time as most people don't have the equipment to break it down. The small stuff, there is quite a bit of competition for. Lots of homeowners with Wallyworld saws filling the trunks of their cars....But, if you time it right you can get all the good firewood you want for free. It's nice because if you are cutting large limbs into chunks you can just leave the small limb trimmings, bark, sawdust right there as the city maintains the sites so it's pretty easy cutting.....

The closest site is less than two miles from my house. In the spring-prime yard cleanup time, I generally check the site while I'm out running around doing errands etc....If I see some good limbs I'll run home and grab a saw and fill the truck bed. You do that a couple of times and pretty soon you have a pretty good supply of free wood with only a little effort.


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome to AS Counselor, where you from?


----------



## Counselor

I'm from Amarillo, Texas. We don't have as much "wood burning" weather as many parts of the country but from mid to late October to mid April or so we usually have a fire going in our wood stove in the living room. Many times just to take the evening chill off. I burn maybe a cord or two a year normally. I grew up in the upper midwest though and we heated a two story, 4 bedroom farmhouse with wood so I really enjoy cutting wood, burning wood etc....it reminds me of a simpler time in my life.


----------



## MustangMike

I heated with wood for 25 years, until they ran natural gas down my road and I converted to that.

I still burn a good amount in my upstate (Catskill Mtns) hunting cabin, and I cut wood for my daughter (they have a combo oil/wood furnace), and for other's who just need trees removed.


----------



## Philbert

We can't remove wood any more due to EAB restrictions. (Have to I tercept folks in the way in!). 

Philbert


----------



## Counselor

Philbert said:


> We can't remove wood any more due to EAB restrictions. (Have to I tercept folks in the way in!).
> 
> Philbert




So you have some kind of chipping or disposal site as well but you can't take anything out of it? Locally they are GLAD people take the wood- that much less the city has to chip! In the spring you will often see trucks and trailers going in and 2-3 guys cutting and hauling out all day long on the weekends or evenings, at my site anyway, there are three others in town and I dunno about those.....Mine is pretty busy.


----------



## hardpan

Good plan. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Philbert

Counselor said:


> So you have some kind of chipping or disposal site as well but you can't take anything out of it?



There have always been liability concerns about random people climbing around randomly piled brush and trees with chainsaws.

The restrictions came in with the Emerald Ash Borer quarantine. The chipped wood is burned for steam/co-generation.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I can understand both sides of the argument. Unfortunately the "Joe Homeowner's" of the world and their ambulance chasing attorneys have cost the rest of us a lot of lost opportunities in things like this.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> The chipped wood is burned for steam/co-generation.
> 
> Philbert




Locally they started arresting and prosecuting people (down on their luck) for going through the recycling bins at the curb looking for aluminum cans to sell for a nickle...the "City" makes money from the recycling to pay for the service, so you're stealing, or that's the story. 

I could see them pulling a stunt like that on the wood at your drop-off point.


----------



## fj40

Was able to cut up this ash that has been down for little over a year...


----------



## nomad_archer

I am keeping an eye out today for my neighbor. He wont listen. He is trimming his tree with an extension ladder and a chainsaw with a t-shirt, gym shorts and tennis shoes on. No gloves, safety glasses or PPE. He is cutting one handed as far as he can reach with one hand. He isn't using a top handle saw and his ladder isnt secured to he tree. He wont listen to me or anyone for that matter. Hope he doesnt get hurt. No one likes him but I dont want to see anyone have a chainsaw accident. The common sense gene missed this one.

He got lucky this weekend. He cut an 8-10 horizontal limb straight through top to bottom and the limb split and chaired on him. He is luck he didn't get hurt.


----------



## Counselor

nomad_archer said:


> I am keeping an eye out today for my neighbor. He wont listen. He is trimming his tree with an extension ladder and a chainsaw with a t-shirt, gym shorts and tennis shoes on. No gloves, safety glasses or PPE. He is cutting one handed as far as he can reach with one hand. He isn't using a top handle saw and his ladder isnt secured to he tree. He wont listen to me or anyone for that matter. Hope he doesnt get hurt. No one likes him but I dont want to see anyone have a chainsaw accident. The common sense gene missed this one.
> 
> He got lucky this weekend. He cut an 8-10 horizontal limb straight through top to bottom and the limb split and chaired on him. He is luck he didn't get hurt.




Take video. If you are feeling in a charitable mood after the inevitable happens you can put it on YOUTUBE and donate the advertising proceeds to his widow. Otherwise it might buy you a new bow or saw.....Just sayin'......


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes, you just have to let natural selection take it's course.


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks like he walked away unharmed today. Its just a matter of time though. On a side note, it has gotten so hot here I have stopped hauling wood and am trying to figure out when I want to rent a log splitter to get my pile of rounds split so the drying can begin.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes, you just have to let natural selection take it's course.


Darwin is alive and well


----------



## hardpan

Good on you for trying to help. Pain is a more persuasive teacher sometimes.


----------



## hardpan

Got you kit ready? Cell phone in hand?
http://www.wikihow.com/Apply-a-Tourniquet


----------



## svk

Just did some calculations and my woodpile stringers have capacity for about another 1.25 cords and then I'm plumb out of stacking space unless I scrounge up some more railroad ties. These are going to be small splits for the firepit and indoor fireplace. Thinking I'll do one more scrounge on Thursday morning to complete the pile and I can finally focus on prepping the garage for a new paint job over the weekend.

At last year's consumption I have two years of wood piled and almost another year's worth sitting in the woods in rounds to split this fall or next spring. It's been a busy 3 months!


----------



## dancan

Pallets are easy to scrounge up here , sure are better for stackin firewood on than turnin into firewood .


----------



## Counselor

hardpan said:


> Good on you for trying to help. Pain is a more persuasive teacher sometimes.




You know, my dad has a saying about that, "Son, the things you remember best in life hurt or cost you money"......I didn't really understand how right he was at the time....25 years later I'm trying to make my kids understand...They have the same vacant look I'm sure I had when he told it to me......Argh.....


----------



## MustangMike

I took some pics today, because everyone wants to see pics! Converting rounds like this into firewood with nothing but a Fiskars is real work, but hey, you need something to keep you in shape, and what would life be w/o challenges! Some of them took a lot of smacks, but everything I put on the chopping block split. (It is all Chestnut Oak).

Did a face cord in an hour, my shirt and pants were drenched in sweat, and then the trailer gets a flat on the way to my daughter's house. Instead of dealing with the Tonka Toy stuff in the car, I dropped the trailer and went home and got a hydraulic jack and cross wrench. Thankfully my spare, which has been under the trailer for at least 5 yrs, still had a little air pressure and I pumped it up to the recommended level.

Somehow, the mud flap was scraping the inside of the tire and the sidewall blew out. Luckily, I was going slow, had just gone through a light that just turned green. Some days, things are just a little harder than others!


----------



## dancan

Mike , my wife says some of them pieces are to big ..... Go split them in half LOL

Happy Canada Day from up here !
Here's a couple of non firewood pics from here .


----------



## dancan

OK , I just spoke with a Robin "Cantdog" , all he knows of Clint is that he's from the Western part of Maine .


----------



## Philbert

Happy Canada Day!

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

This past Saturday a storm blew thru the area and took down some trees. One of my friends lost a limb off of a maple and he offered me the wood. One of his neighbors also lost a limb from a maple tree. I ended up with a pile about 12X3X3, Just under a cord.


----------



## MustangMike

Fabulous pictures Dancan, we will have to rename the thread "Scrounging Firewood and World Tour"!!!!

Wish someone from the website would help us determine if Clint if OK.

They like big chunks in the Furnace.

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Wish someone from the website would help us determine if Clint if OK


Sorry for my ignorance but what is Clint's username?


----------



## MustangMike

mainewoods ... he started this thread, and has the cool looking avatar with the Moose.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> mainewoods ... he started this thread, and has the cool looking avatar with the Moose.


Ah yes. I was wondering where he's been.


----------



## hardpan

Counselor said:


> You know, my dad has a saying about that, "Son, the things you remember best in life hurt or cost you money"......I didn't really understand how right he was at the time....25 years later I'm trying to make my kids understand...They have the same vacant look I'm sure I had when he told it to me......Argh.....


We try so hard to protect them from that kind of education but it would probably be better to stand back and watch the small bumps teach them to avoid the big ones. My youngest is 30, apparently I've been a lousy teacher, they sure know where to find pain.


----------



## hardpan

I hope mainewoods is OK. Makes me nervous when an active member is suddenly quiet.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I scrounged a load of firewood today,






My neighbor has a bunch of tree's down and "for the most part" limbed,






I skidded this load out today and loaded them on my wagon. There's a LOT more to get there. so i'll keep picking at them... Some of them will make pretty good saw logs too...

SR


----------



## spike60

hardpan said:


> I hope mainewoods is OK. Makes me nervous when an active member is suddenly quiet.



Yeah. I like Clint and hope he's doing fine. 

Sometimes ya just get busy and have to lay low for a while. I went almost 2 months without posting recently cause the store goes nuts in the spring. Didn't even respond to PM's. (sorry guys). Just didn't have time for the sites. 

Things are getting back to normal now, and it's fun checking back in here. Glad to see that this thread is still going, cause it's a favorite of mine. I have continued cutting though, and I'll get some pics up at some point. 

Ya know boys, beginning of July and hot and sticky out there, but............only 60-90 days and we'll be burning again.


----------



## DFK

Sawyer Rob:
What is that RED thing between the Tractor and the Wagon????

David


----------



## NSMaple1

Logging winch.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

DFK said:


> Sawyer Rob:
> What is that RED thing between the Tractor and the Wagon????
> David



It's a Wallenstein FX90 skidding winch,






It's a GREAT tool!

SR


----------



## svk

Final scrounge for the 14-15' burning season. Two big blowdown aspen and a smaller maple and birch that were collateral damage.


----------



## DFK

OH, I see. A winch. Never seen such a thing.
The Winch it self, Does it have a pump that is ran off the PTO???

David


----------



## MustangMike

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!

The area in which I live is rich in Revolutionary War history. Several of the mountains my wife and I hike were previously used as lookout points for British ships & troops during the war, and some of the hiking trials were previously used by revolutionary war troops.

Plaques on the road mark the routes of both the British Major John Andre, who met with traitor General Benedict Arnold at West Point (Andre was captured in Sleepy Hollow), and Sybil Ludington. Sybil (our local Paul Revere) was 16 when she rode 40 miles on a rainy night to alert 400 local militiamen (under the command of her father Col Henry Ludington) of the Battle and burning of Danbury CT. Sybil was the oldest of his 12 children, and a statue in Carmel NY commemorates her action.

I've attached a picture of West Point from Mt Taurus in Cold Spring that reflects the strategic importance of that location in controlling the Hudson. NYC is on the skyline (hard to make out), and the Bear Mtn Bridge is at the furthest point where you can see the river.

Hope everyone enjoys the Holiday and appreciates the freedom we have.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

DFK said:


> OH, I see. A winch. Never seen such a thing. The Winch it self, Does it have a pump that is ran off the PTO???
> David



David, it runs off the PTO... I set the RPM's at about 1,300 and it kicks azz! Here's a U-tube of it in action,



SR


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, that is a nice contraption!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!
> 
> The area in which I live is rich in Revolutionary War history. Several of the mountains my wife and I hike were previously used as lookout points for British ships & troops during the war, and some of the hiking trials were previously used by revolutionary war troops.
> 
> Plaques on the road mark the routes of both the British Major John Andre, who met with traitor General Benedict Arnold at West Point (Andre was captured in Sleepy Hollow), and Sybil Ludington. Sybil (our local Paul Revere) was 16 when she rode 40 miles on a rainy night to alert 400 local militiamen (under the command of her father Col Henry Ludington) of the Battle and burning of Danbury CT. Sybil was the oldest of his 12 children, and a statue in Carmel NY commemorates her action.
> 
> I've attached a picture of West Point from Mt Taurus in Cold Spring that reflects the strategic importance of that location in controlling the Hudson. NYC is on the skyline (hard to make out), and the Bear Mtn Bridge is at the furthest point where you can see the river.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the Holiday and appreciates the freedom we have.



Ya, happy 4th!

I guess you are referring to those terrorists, who needed to be detained, hooded, and renditioned someplace secret where they could be interrogated using harsh methods. How dare they, refuse the lawful commands and edicts of their betters in the official central government! They dare to assault any of the lawful legal officers and bureaucrats of the government. Inciting to riot! Unlawful assembly! Failed to pay their gazing fees! Dared to build a structure without paying for the lawful permit and having it inspected! Home schooled! Carrying illegal assault muskets and concealed pistols! Not paying the lawful taxes! Terroristic threats against the legal government!

Mostly civil war stuff around here, same deal a century later. Proly happen again sometime.

Just seems to be, the natural nature of government to become despotic one way or the other, and it doesn't seem to take very long, especially when they are career full time government "leaders" and order following employees.


----------



## CTYank

Not been actively scrounging for a few months. Got enough c/s/s for a "coon's age" and been working on getting a bum shoulder back in shape. However, 7/3 as I was heading out to run a bunch of errands, I heard saws and a chipper almost dead across the street. Immediate change of plans.

Crew was taking down some dying *black locust*. 'Splained that I'd happily lighten their load, hauling off anything bigger than my ankle. They were happy with that, so I got my 40 cc RedMax w/18" and proceeded cutting the pieces they'd piled for me near the deceased, getting them to size to be loaded into my Ranger shortly. Giovanni and Arnold even helped load.

They even volunteered to help me unload across the street at my place, and cut it to length there. Thanks, but no, I needed the exercise for myself and a new 6100 Dolly. All told, two good p/u loads- about 2/3 cord. Gives a good workout, and the forks and knots get partial noodling. Looking forward to a few more hours of serious physical therapy, and multi months mid-winter heating.

I'll get to those errands presently. Stuff happens. Their chipper blades would have choked on the big sticks, so everybody made out.


----------



## MustangMike

Spent a few hours with my brother at his property in Garrison, we have been clearing trees for a driveway (the lot goes way back from the road). Took down a few small maples today, and started cutting up the big Tulip I dropped last time we were there. Tulip is soft, but that big fat trunk does not taper for quite a while.

Spent most of the time running the 046 with the 24" bar, and my clothes were drenched from the sweat!


----------



## marcy-m

There's a lot here, so forgive me if I missed this question. I'm looking for strategies for dealing with wood that has been cut with no regard to placement of knots and forks. I see CtYank does some partial noodling on those pieces. I don't know what exactly that means, so I'll be looking that up in a minute. 

I guess it's because these are subdivision trees rather than forest grown, but we don't often get straight grain. 

Most of our wood has a lot of limbs/ knots.My daughter and I worked for 45 min on one piece that was forked. Sycamore maybe? She pounded with maul and wedges until she couldn't, then I worked until I couldn't. Back and forth. We tried taking bits off the outside edges etc. We ended up getting both wedges buried, and one is still in there. I got 2 good splits, but it's still too big. My electric chainsaw laughs when i try to noodle this piece. 

There's got to be a better way to deal with problem pieces. How do y'all do it?

I know it's better to have a fork/knot at one end vs middle, and I cut the problems out when I can. 

We also split around the outside on bigger pieces and look for strategic places in each piece where it's already splitting/ likely to split. I know we're missing something, though. Do y'all toss the hard ones? 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Noodle it with a gas chainsaw or get a good mechanical spliter. Elm is sometimes almost impossible to split.

Also, wood will often split better on cold days when it is frozen.


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> There's a lot here, so forgive me if I missed this question. I'm looking for strategies for dealing with wood that has been cut with no regard to placement of knots and forks. I see CtYank does some partial noodling on those pieces. I don't know what exactly that means, so I'll be looking that up in a minute.
> 
> I guess it's because these are subdivision trees rather than forest grown, but we don't often get straight grain.
> 
> Most of our wood has a lot of limbs/ knots.My daughter and I worked for 45 min on one piece that was forked. Sycamore maybe? She pounded with maul and wedges until she couldn't, then I worked until I couldn't. Back and forth. We tried taking bits off the outside edges etc. We ended up getting both wedges buried, and one is still in there. I got 2 good splits, but it's still too big. My electric chainsaw laughs when i try to noodle this piece.
> 
> There's got to be a better way to deal with problem pieces. How do y'all do it?
> 
> I know it's better to have a fork/knot at one end vs middle, and I cut the problems out when I can.
> 
> We also split around the outside on bigger pieces and look for strategic places in each piece where it's already splitting/ likely to split. I know we're missing something, though. Do y'all toss the hard ones?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Noodling is simply cutting with the grain - the saw will spit out large noodle like wood chips. Like Mustang Mike said, for the really tough knotty ones, noodle them with a strong saw and sharp chain first, and then split the smaller chunks with an axe/maul or better yet a decent gas splitter. If you don't have a splitter and there is LOTS of hard to split usable wood available to you, it might be worth renting a good splitter for a day. You sure can knock yourself out on those knotty chunks, so let your saw do the hard grunt work first.

I used to noodle stuff with my 346xp but find a 60cc saw far more capable at noodling just about anything I need. Many a stubborn bucked up log, that I couldn't even penetrate its surface with an axe of maul - they just bounced right off it - has succumbed to first noodling it down into more easily handled chunks.

Good luck


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike not too many frozen days here, although we have cold days. We saw some elm on Saturday. Thanks for the heads up. We'll try a few before we get the whole load. Hopefully it's an elm that will split well. 

MountainHigh I was wondering the specifics on partial noodling ie where to determine to put the cuts. I don't see us renting a splitter. My daughter would be mad since she really likes splitting.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

...explains why the electric saw has a fit when noodling and why the 40cc took it's time. Good info to know. Thanks!


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> MustangMike not too many frozen days here, although we have cold days. We saw some elm on Saturday. Thanks for the heads up. We'll try a few before we get the whole load. Hopefully it's an elm that will split well.
> 
> MountainHigh I was wondering the specifics on partial noodling ie where to determine to put the cuts. I don't see us renting a splitter. My daughter would be mad since she really likes splitting.  Thanks!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only hard wood I cut in my neck of the woods is Maple and some varieties of Birch. I get some large Fir rounds with tons of knots - it's technically a soft wood, but those knots can be like concrete to an axe. If you're into harder species some others may have more to say on this but with my 562xp, I just cut wherever I want and bob's yur uncle. Key is strong saw and very sharp chain - cut the rounds in the middle, right through knots, down the side or cut it like a pie or a cake if you want - wherever suits your fancy to make the wood more manageable. 562xp doesn't care where I cut - I just keep the chain sharp and the oil flowing - * it is an angry little beast* 

Here's someone noodling with a 372xp


----------



## marcy-m

Oh ok, so there's no wrong way. I' m just doing whatever is more manageable. Makes sense. 

I don't know about the 562xp, but I'm working with an electric 16" and then a gas mucolloch 16" if we can get it going again. Weak i know, but this is pretty new for us. 

Chains were sharpened recently. Maybe we'll get the northern tools sharpener this week since I watched a video on that. Then we won't have to wait for the shop to sharpen our chains. 

Thanks for the tips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> Oh ok, so there's no wrong way. I' m just doing whatever is more manageable. Makes sense.
> 
> I don't know about the 562xp, but I'm working with an electric 16" and then a gas mucolloch 16" if we can get it going again. Weak i know, but this is pretty new for us.
> 
> Chains were sharpened recently. Maybe we'll get the northern tools sharpener this week since I watched a video on that. Then we won't have to wait for the shop to sharpen our chains.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - no wrong way to noodle in my book - but as you likely know, just always be cautious watch for saw kickback whenever working with tip of saw - do homework if you're not sure how to treat the tip of your saw. Safety first.
You might need stronger saw for successful noodling in your hardwood. 60cc and up seems to work best for nasty wood.
cheers


----------



## marcy-m

Good Lord-the size of that saw! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

I've read about kickback and know the danger area. What I don't know is whether this happens even when nose is buried deep or just mainly when starting a cut.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> I've read about kickback and know the danger area. What I don't know is whether this happens even when nose is buried deep or just mainly when starting a cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mainly when starting the cut but any upward push of saw tip and she can try to push out of cut on you even when burried. 

Yes larger saw makes for easier work in knotty wood.
Late here - signing off now,
TTYL


----------



## dancan

Instead of full length , buck the crotches and knotty pieces a lot shorter , easier to split that way and takes less time than trying to noodle with a small saw .


----------



## MustangMike

Great video Mtn, but I'm going to me your Mother for a moment "Wear some darn gloves, especially when clearing noodles on a running saw!"

Always remember safety first, some of us tend to do some things that someone new to saws should not do. Remember, fingers & toes do not grow back!

Marcy-m, in the price range of your equipment, you should learn to hand sharpen an put your money toward a better saw (not a sharpener). Files are very low cost, and it is not that hard to learn how to sharpen a chain. In fact, it is easier than splitting wood by hand.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Great video Mtn, but I'm going to me your Mother for a moment "Wear some darn gloves, especially when clearing noodles on a running saw!"
> 
> Always remember safety first, some of us tend to do some things that someone new to saws should not do. Remember, fingers & toes do not grow back!
> 
> Marcy-m, in the price range of your equipment, you should learn to hand sharpen an put your money toward a better saw (not a sharpener). Files are very low cost, and it is not that hard to learn how to sharpen a chain. In fact, it is easier than splitting wood by hand.




Actucally Mike is very right here. I have the norther tool grinder and it is a good tool for the price but I only use it when rocks decide to attack my chain and the chain is in really bad. I got a stihl filing kit and the stihl file guide holder that goes on the bar and I file my chains 99% of the time becuase it is quick and you get a sharper chain when it is filed especially as a novice with a grinder. Grinders can do some serious damage to a chain when used improperly. I found that out the hard way. Filing is quick and easy with the right tools. The tools I linked to cost me around $50 or less total and I use them most of the time. I even hand file my chains after they come off the grinder because the angles from the round file cut better in my mind then the angle from the grinder even when the grinder is used properly. As a bonus I dont have to clean my chains when hand filing as I would if I used the grinder. For a grinder you want the chains clean and oil free so as not to gum up the grinding wheels. Good luck with your decision but I would go the hand filing route to start with. I wish I had.

Stihl File Guide Holder: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/ff1fileguide/
Stihl Filing Kit: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/completefilekits/

Filing Setup:


----------



## nomad_archer

The neighbor a few houses down felt bad for me using my x27 to split the huge pile of wood this weekend so he brought his home made log splitter down for long term use. So I guess I have to get the wood split soon and get back into wood processing.






I have spent a lot of time recently on my bike pulling my daughter behind me and generally having a great time doing it. My wife and I have really gotten bitten by the cycling bug and she is not looking at doing benefit rides and getting a more dedicated road bike for benefit rides. Her hybrid is nice but not really designed for longer 25+ mile rides. I guess that is also an excuse for me to get another bike as well. The mountain bike is great for the rail trials etc but on the road it is a real bear to get and keep moving. Yay for new toys but I need to find a cheaper hobby. I keep stumbling into more and more expensive hobbies.


----------



## MustangMike

Tell me about it, I'm riding a Madone 7 with Carbon A3 D3 wheels. Love it, but it was a "lot of chainsaws". I did save many thousands by going with Ultegra instead of Dura Ace, and aluminum aero bars and stem instead of carbon, etc. My 60 cm frame w/o pedals is still under 16 lbs. It does help to keep you in shape, especially if you start riding with a group and "get addicted".

Regarding the kickback questions, it can occur whenever the bar tip makes contact with anything. Metal fences, etc, will really cause a violent reaction. A dull chain will also make it worse. The low kickback bars have smaller noses. IMO, a sharp chain always causes less kickback. Always have a firm grip on, and control your saw. There are no second chances.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Tell me about it, I'm riding a Madone 7 with Carbon A3 D3 wheels. Love it, but it was a "lot of chainsaws". I did save many thousands by going with Ultegra instead of Dura Ace, and aluminum aero bars and stem instead of carbon, etc. My 60 cm frame w/o pedals is still under 16 lbs. It does help to keep you in shape, especially if you start riding with a group and "get addicted".
> 
> Regarding the kickback questions, it can occur whenever the bar tip makes contact with anything. Metal fences, etc, will really cause a violent reaction. A dull chain will also make it worse. The low kickback bars have smaller noses. IMO, a sharp chain always causes less kickback. Always have a firm grip on, and control your saw. There are no second chances.



A lot of chainsaws is an understatement. Though it looks like one heck of a bike and way out of my price range at this point. I am looking beginner/entry level. Although I am learning anytime bike + carbon are used in the same sentence the out come on price is the same. It just goes up and up the more carbon is used. My wife wants to look at a trek lexa tonight. She likes the color. She will probably end up with some entry level Trek or Raleigh which will serve her well for a long time. I don't think either of us could appreciate a high end bike at this point. I saw a set of carbon wheels at $2600 a pair the the bike shop this weekend. I almost fell over.

As for the kickback questions I second mike's thoughts.

Here is a good place to start for safety and maintenance: 
The information is sometimes stihl specific but it carries over to most chainsaws especially the general safety and maintenance


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


>




That thing throws noodles like a mad MOFO!

My saw doesn't like to noodle, it jams up right away. Have thought about getting a second clutch cover and modifying it for noodling as I have seen in a few posts around here.


----------



## marcy-m

dancan said:


> Instead of full length , buck the crotches and knotty pieces a lot shorter , easier to split that way and takes less time than trying to noodle with a small saw .


Thanks! I'm definitely going to try this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike said:


> Great video Mtn, but I'm going to me your Mother for a moment "Wear some darn gloves, especially when clearing noodles on a running saw!"
> 
> Always remember safety first, some of us tend to do some things that someone new to saws should not do. Remember, fingers & toes do not grow back!
> 
> Marcy-m, in the price range of your equipment, you should learn to hand sharpen an put your money toward a better saw (not a sharpener). Files are very low cost, and it is not that hard to learn how to sharpen a chain. In fact, it is easier than splitting wood by hand.



I guess in that way I'm more typical Mom - I insist that the kids (and I) wear gloves and safety glasses. Makes my teen son soooo happy  I don't wear chaps or a hard hat though. I figure the hat is mainly for felling rather than firewood work. I'm looking for some chaps.

I saw this guy on YouTube sharpening his chains with that 40$ grinder, and Home Depot didn't have the drimmel kit at the store. That put the grinder in my head. If hand sharpening will work and something a newbie can learn, I'm much more comfortable doing it without the machine. I just didn't think I'd get those angles right without screwing up a chain or two first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Actucally Mike is very right here. I have the norther tool grinder and it is a good tool for the price but I only use it when rocks decide to attack my chain and the chain is in really bad. I got a stihl filing kit and the stihl file guide holder that goes on the bar and I file my chains 99% of the time becuase it is quick and you get a sharper chain when it is filed especially as a novice with a grinder. Grinders can do some serious damage to a chain when used improperly. I found that out the hard way. Filing is quick and easy with the right tools. The tools I linked to cost me around $50 or less total and I use them most of the time....[/IMG]



(Sorry I didn't clip the quote first time. Still getting used to this.)

Thanks for the great info, links, and pictures. I'm going to show this to my husband. He has a shop set up out back, but this time of year has a hard time finding time to get back there. He'll help me set it up. Pictures are great! I'm going to take a look at those links now. Thanks again for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Marcy, 
I am glad I could help. I was in the same situation a few years ago. I initially went the grinder route since I was afraid I couldn't get the angles right with a file and a grinder well that shouldn't be that difficult. I started with the $40 Harbor freight grinder and I couldnt get that to consistently work for me. I then got the northertool grinder and a molmab grinder wheel since the ones that come with it are terrible. I got mediocre results because I didnt know what the heck I was doing even with the correct angles getting the depth correct is tricky. Any how phillbert the resident chain and sharpening expert helped me improve my grinder technique and also directed me in learning how to file correctly. Turns out with the correct guides and files, filing is faster and produces a better result for me especially when the chain isnt damaged. 2-3 passes with the file on each cutter and its razor sharp again. 

Here is the thread that shows were I started and where I ended up with sharpening: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/cant-seem-to-get-safety-chain-to-cut.255691/


----------



## marcy-m

Will this kit work?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131226425508?nav=SEARCH

There is a local Stihl dealer, but I hate going in there without my husband. I might try them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macattack_ga

marcy-m said:


> Will this kit work?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131226425508?nav=SEARCH
> 
> There is a local Stihl dealer, but I hate going in there without my husband. I might try them again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I've got the Stihl version. Works well. Takes practice.


----------



## marcy-m

Here's the video that I watched where the guy uses the harbor freight grinder: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> pulling my daughter behind me and generally having a great time doing it. My wife and I have really gotten bitten by the cycling bug



Sweet! Cute little girl! She seems to be having fun, too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

marcy-m said:


> Sweet! Cute little girl! She seems to be having fun, too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She loves riding in the trailer. Mostly because we stop at maximum playgrounds along the way.





marcy-m said:


> Here's the video that I watched where the guy uses the harbor freight grinder:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep the new harbor freight grinders are even cheaper built then the ones in the video. I would stay away from them especially if you are learning to sharpen as they have way to much play in the components to result in any kind of consistency.


----------



## nomad_archer

marcy-m said:


> Will this kit work?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131226425508?nav=SEARCH
> 
> There is a local Stihl dealer, but I hate going in there without my husband. I might try them again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So what you are going to need to know is the pitch of each chain you plan on sharpening. The pitch will be .325, 3/8, 3/8 low profile etc. If you know that information then you could go to the stihl dealer and get the correct size file for the chain pitch you plan to sharpen. Each pitch uses a different size file. If you look at my post earlier the stihl FF1 is also chain pitch specific because it sits between the rivets on the chain. What you posted will work but the Stihl FF1 with the file kit is what made me consistent in my angles. If you don't like your local stihl dealer try a different one. You can look them up online. The one I bought my saw from was clueless. Once I became educated I went to a different dealer and couldn't be happier as his prices are good and he carries everything you could possibly want. Where are you located one of us may be able to get you to a dealer worth going to. One thing about the stihl file kit and FF1 file guide holder is the files and other parts are top notch files and will last a long time. I bought an off brand file to try similar to what you are looking at and the file didn't hold up nearly as long as the stihl files I was using.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Great video Mtn, but I'm going to me your Mother for a moment "Wear some darn gloves, especially when clearing noodles on a running saw!"



Hi Mike ... not me in the video, I just pulled it off YouTube for its clear view of noodles. Yes I agree, always wear good leather gloves, chaps, ear, face, eyes and head protection. We're definitely on the same page ; )


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> So what you are going to need to know is the pitch of each chain you plan on sharpening. The pitch will be .325, 3/8, 3/8 low profile etc.



How do I get this info on a used saw?

I guess I should take the saw up there. I'm going to give them another chance. Hopefully they'll take me seriously even though I didn't buy my cheap little saw there.

Thanks for the help. I'd like to get the Stihl brand if I can. Maybe they'll have what I need there at the dealer. I'm just west of Dallas.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTYank

MountainHigh said:


> Yep - no wrong way to noodle in my book - but as you likely know, just always be cautious watch for saw kickback whenever working with tip of saw - do homework if you're not sure how to treat the tip of your saw. Safety first.
> You might need stronger saw for successful noodling in your hardwood. 60cc and up seems to work best for nasty wood.
> cheers



I've accidentally found 2 saws that work very well at noodling- pp5020 and Dolmar PS-6100- adequate and copious power respectively. They both clear chips very well, *because of the clutch cover design*. Goes without saying that chains must be properly sharp, not kinda. I've seen some 35 cc Poulans that noodled very well too, so it's not much about displacement.

Big thing about bar tip and kickback is to not allow random contact of upper tip quadrant and wood. For a knot within a round, I ease the bar tip into the wood, lower quadrant first, essentially pushing tip downward, perpendicular to long axis. Then push lengthwise. 

First and foremost, NEVER run a chainsaw with any body parts in the "plane of the chain". Don't be a target.


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Here is a good place to start for safety and maintenance:
> The information is sometimes stihl specific but it carries over to most chainsaws especially the general safety and maintenance




I was able to watch the first little bit , and I'm looking forward to watching the rest tonight when I have more time. Thanks for posting it!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> always wear good leather gloves, chaps, ear, face, eyes and head protection. We're definitely on the same page ; )



In the Tx heat, I don't wear a hat. Do you think it's necessary when the wood isn't standing? Also how about iPod / earphones for ear protection? That's what we've been using.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I've got plenty of saws to noodle with up to 100cc's and I just cut them short , takes less time regardless of what saw and a lot less fuel , save the noodles for lunch , the short blocks also have a shorter drying time .
Once you start getting chains ground with that type of grinder or done at shops you will usually end cutters that get hardened from the heat so hand filing is usually not a pleasant task afterwards .
If you want to use a motorized tool get a cheap dremel type grinder and get a carbide burr the same size as your file .


----------



## dancan

I only have 2 ears , I wear hearing protection , not ear buds .


----------



## marcy-m

dancan said:


> I only have 2 ears , I wear hearing protection , not ear buds .



Someone needs to invent iPod hearing protection. Maybe my saw is quiet since it's little? We've got some over the head hearing protection that we use when shooting. I'll test the difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTYank

nomad_archer said:


> So what you are going to need to know is the pitch of each chain you plan on sharpening. The pitch will be .325, 3/8, 3/8 low profile etc. If you know that information then you could go to the stihl dealer and get the correct size file for the chain pitch you plan to sharpen. Each pitch uses a different size file. If you look at my post earlier the stihl FF1 is also chain pitch specific because it sits between the rivets on the chain. What you posted will work but the Stihl FF1 with the file kit is what made me consistent in my angles. If you don't like your local stihl dealer try a different one. You can look them up online. The one I bought my saw from was clueless. Once I became educated I went to a different dealer and couldn't be happier as his prices are good and he carries everything you could possibly want. Where are you located one of us may be able to get you to a dealer worth going to. One thing about the stihl file kit and FF1 file guide holder is the files and other parts are top notch files and will last a long time. I bought an off brand file to try similar to what you are looking at and the file didn't hold up nearly as long as the stihl files I was using.



Just my experience, but I'd NEVER go for any filing tools specific to a chain type. Stuff gets lost in the woods.

After sampling a variety of filing guides, I found Granberg's "File-N-Joint" (aka "FNJ"). Been using one about 35 yrs. Once you dedicate a little conscious thought, results are precise & repeatable. Except for debris contact, 1 stroke/tooth every other fill-up and the cutters stay like razors. I like K.I.S.S.- 5/32" & 7/32" files for the 3/8" and 3/16" for .325" pitches, available anywhere. FNJ also does depth gauges precisely with a flat file, BUT using one long-term on a chain, I find that I almost never have to touch them. They wear down at a rate essentially corresponding to the receding of the cutters.

Best to find someone who can show-and-tell on filing. A year or so back, I did that with a couple buds who were struggling with the chain filing stuff they had. I demo-ed theory and practice of filing with FNJ. Maybe 15 minutes for each. Made a huge difference in their chains, which makes a huge difference in longevity of chains, bars, engines.

Sorry but those HF grinders are pure poo. Northern's is orders of magnitude better, but there are prerequisites for getting good results.
For FNJ, NT's price is now about 1/3 off Bailey's. Dunno why Bailey's suddenly jumped $10.


----------



## MustangMike

Some good news to share .... My daughter had a Baby Girl today, my first Grand Daughter (I have 2 Grand Sons).

Everyone is doing well.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Some good news to share .... My daughter had a Baby Girl today, my first Grand Daughter (I have 2 Grand Sons).
> 
> Everyone is doing well.


Congrats!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks.


----------



## dancan

A big congrats there Mike!!!!!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Congrats Mike!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Some good news to share .... My daughter had a Baby Girl today, my first Grand Daughter (I have 2 Grand Sons).
> 
> Everyone is doing well.



Cool beans man! I know it is a grand daughter, but meh, I ain't sexist. Buy her a nice saw and a nice gun and stash them away for a present when she is a teen.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Some good news to share .... My daughter had a Baby Girl today, my first Grand Daughter (I have 2 Grand Sons).
> 
> Everyone is doing well.



Outstanding. Congrats


----------



## nomad_archer

CTYank said:


> Just my experience, but I'd NEVER go for any filing tools specific to a chain type. Stuff gets lost in the woods.
> 
> After sampling a variety of filing guides, I found Granberg's "File-N-Joint" (aka "FNJ"). Been using one about 35 yrs. Once you dedicate a little conscious thought, results are precise & repeatable. Except for debris contact, 1 stroke/tooth every other fill-up and the cutters stay like razors. I like K.I.S.S.- 5/32" & 7/32" files for the 3/8" and 3/16" for .325" pitches, available anywhere. FNJ also does depth gauges precisely with a flat file, BUT using one long-term on a chain, I find that I almost never have to touch them. They wear down at a rate essentially corresponding to the receding of the cutters.
> 
> Best to find someone who can show-and-tell on filing. A year or so back, I did that with a couple buds who were struggling with the chain filing stuff they had. I demo-ed theory and practice of filing with FNJ. Maybe 15 minutes for each. Made a huge difference in their chains, which makes a huge difference in longevity of chains, bars, engines.
> 
> Sorry but those HF grinders are pure poo. Northern's is orders of magnitude better, but there are prerequisites for getting good results.
> For FNJ, NT's price is now about 1/3 off Bailey's. Dunno why Bailey's suddenly jumped $10.



Everyone has there thing. The FF1 is much much smaller than the file-n-joint and doesn't require any setup just set it on the bar/chain and your are off to the races no clamps or other depth/angle adjustments like on the granberg. Plus the FF1 guide holder is less expensive and having one for each chain is like having the right sized file. It is no big deal. I could carry 4 FF1 in less space than the file-n-join. I throw the FF1 in my tool box that I take with me. I only deal with .325 chain right now so to keep it simple I have one FF1 and 1 size file. It keeps things very very simple. I have no doubt the file-n-joint is a good tool but this is simpler for a beginner to figure out because you get the file angle and height right every time with out needing adjustments. Plus I carry spare chains its easier to chain a chain when needed then to touch up the cutters in the woods. I only have so much time to cut firewood and I would rather not spend it sharpening that is something I do at home. I have a different perspective so I can see where you are coming from and I was about 2 seconds from ordering the file-n-joint when I found the FF1 and decided to give it a go. I am happy it worked out every well for me.


----------



## nomad_archer

marcy-m said:


> In the Tx heat, I don't wear a hat. Do you think it's necessary when the wood isn't standing? Also how about iPod / earphones for ear protection? That's what we've been using.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wear the full deal even when I have mid 90 temps and 90% humidity. I wear a forester helmet with the face shield and hearing protection. plus i wear the eye protection and steel toe boots, leather gloves, heavy work pants and wrap around chaps. I do put that on any time I fire up the saw to cut anything. Accidents happen any time. The face shield on the helmet really is nice to keep sticks and wood chips out of your face. A mouth full of wood chips really stinks. As soon as I put the saw away all of the PPE comes off so I can cool off.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Cool beans man! I know it is a grand daughter, but meh, I ain't sexist. Buy her a nice saw and a nice gun and stash them away for a present when she is a teen.




Gotta start them early. My daughter was the best thing that ever happened to me. I can attest at 2 they are ready to help with firewood duty.


----------



## MustangMike

Great shot, that is precious!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Great shot, that is precious!


Thanks. She insisted on helping. She got very very very upset if she couldn't help move the wood. I dont mind the extra help at all.


----------



## marcy-m

Congratulations on the granddaughter MustangMike! Grand kids are fun! We've got 3 grandsons so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Here is a good place to start for safety and maintenance:
> The information is sometimes stihl specific but it carries over to most chainsaws especially the general safety and maintenance




I finished the video, and I thought it was really good. I learned a whole lot. I noticed that my bar angle is more acute than how they cut. 

What I see those guys doing: less than 45 degree angle with tip up, then start the cut with the back of the saw, then they bring the tip down and seem to end cutting again with the back of the saw. 

My entry angle has the tip further up , and I rock the saw forward more than once per cut. However, I mainly cut with the back of the saw. This is how I was shown. Is this wrong and could this be because I have a little saw that just about equals log diameter usually?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That should be fine. Just always be careful what your bar tip may come in contact with, often something beyond your cut that you are not focusing on, that is what will create kickback. Always try to have firm control of your saw.


----------



## woodbooga

MountainHigh said:


> Hi Mike ... not me in the video, I just pulled it off YouTube for its clear view of noodles. Yes I agree, always wear good leather gloves, chaps, ear, face, eyes and head protection. We're definitely on the same page ; )



Good to know. Better yet, keep the fingers - gloved or otherwise - away. Screwdriver part of the scrench or a stick are even better. Better yet, kill the saw and remove any risk. (I play a little guitar and am kind of protective about my fingers!)


----------



## woodbooga

Timely twist of the thread!

I scrounged 2 huge fed swamp maples. The upper trunks were e-z peasy lemon squeezy to split. But some of the lower stuff had a wicked twist and rivaled elm.

So my trusty 041 lives with my FIL now. Was my go-to noodler. Too lazy to sharpen my jred 2149 and the MS360 is being tempramental. I cut 80% of my wood with my little MS210. If I'm cutting hardwood less than 18" I fill the truck on less than a tank. The other saws - quicker cut but with refuel stops, no time advantage and more costly on the gas line item.

So I had these crotchety unspitable rounds and a minisaw for noodling. Got the job done quite well. Just couldn't bury the saw like in the video, with the bar parallel to the ground. Worked more at a 45 degree angle for much of the initial cuts, burying deeper as time went on.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Some good news to share .... My daughter had a Baby Girl today, my first Grand Daughter (I have 2 Grand Sons).
> 
> Everyone is doing well.



That's great MM! We just had another grandson too a couple of weeks back. Our 7th - as long as I don't look in the mirror  I'm quite pleased with being a grandpa too!  _
_
Love that line from the Peter Sellers movie 'Being There'_ .... "Life is a state of mind _"


----------



## MountainHigh

nomad_archer said:


> I wear the full deal even when I have mid 90 temps and 90% humidity. I wear a forester helmet with the face shield and hearing protection. plus i wear the eye protection and steel toe boots, leather gloves, heavy work pants and wrap around chaps. I do put that on any time I fire up the saw to cut anything. Accidents happen any time. The face shield on the helmet really is nice to keep sticks and wood chips out of your face. A mouth full of wood chips really stinks. As soon as I put the saw away all of the PPE comes off so I can cool off.



ditto


----------



## marcy-m

Do you always pass on elm? If not, how do you process it? Are all elms hard to split? I think this is American Elm, but not sure. The lighter colored round is Arizona Ash.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Congratulations to you too Mountain, that is good news.


----------



## MountainHigh

anyone hear from Mainewoods yet?


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Do you always pass on elm? If not, how do you process it? Are all elms hard to split? I think this is American Elm, but not sure. The lighter colored round is Arizona Ash.



Try partway noodling. Noodle a slot about as deep as the bar is wide. Drive a wedge at the far end, hit with maul at the near end. If insufficient progress with first wedge, knock it out and noodle deeper. Minimizing noodling preserves wood.

American elm is not worth lying, cheating and stealing for. Air-dry density is only about 35 lb/ft^3. Properly dry it will burn, better than hauling it to the dump. Reportedly it splits more readily when dry, but then it dries much better when split.

Rock elm & slippery elm have much higher fiber density- about 44 lb/ft^3, but rock elm has reputation as being difficult to split. Don't get much call to process any of the three around here. Big thing is to get all wood properly dry, and splitting helps that a lot.


----------



## MustangMike

Straight grained Ash is usually the easiest wood to split.

I split almost everything with my Fiskars Splitting Axe, but if it is too tough I will either break out wedges and a 16 lb sledge, or just noodle it.

I only rented a splitter once (for myself), because I had Elm that I could not split, and the rented splitter would not split it either! Ended up noodling it.


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> anyone hear from Mainewoods yet?



No. I sent a PM to a staff member asking if there was any way they could check on him, but got no reply.

I'm concerned.


----------



## marcy-m

CTYank said:


> Try partway noodling. Noodle a slot about as deep as the bar is wide. Drive a wedge at the far end, hit with maul at the near end. If insufficient progress with first wedge, knock it out and noodle deeper. Minimizing noodling preserves wood.
> 
> American elm is not worth lying, cheating and stealing for. Air-dry density is only about 35 lb/ft^3. Properly dry it will burn



Thank you. Sounds like a plan. Since it gets really hot here (Tx), I was hoping wood would dry quicker here. How can you tell when it's dry enough?

Thanks again for the elm strategy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike said:


> Straight grained Ash is usually the easiest wood to split.



The little bit we tried to split last night was nice. The wood is so creamy and smooth compared to the fruitless mulberry and sycamore we've been working with.

By the way, all I see on firewood tables is mulberry. Is fruitless mulberry just as good? They are all over the place here. (We have an EPA wood burning stove. I'm aware of the fireworks.)

Sorry for all the questions. I've got a ton that I've googled / haven't found specific answers. Kept ending up on this forum, so I joined.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Ask the questions , that's how we learn .


----------



## amateur hour

CTYank said:


> Try partway noodling. Noodle a slot about as deep as the bar is wide. Drive a wedge at the far end, hit with maul at the near end. If insufficient progress with first wedge, knock it out and noodle deeper. Minimizing noodling preserves wood.
> 
> American elm is not worth lying, cheating and stealing for. Air-dry density is only about 35 lb/ft^3. Properly dry it will burn, better than hauling it to the dump. Reportedly it splits more readily when dry, but then it dries much better when split.
> 
> Rock elm & slippery elm have much higher fiber density- about 44 lb/ft^3, but rock elm has reputation as being difficult to split. Don't get much call to process any of the three around here. Big thing is to get all wood properly dry, and splitting helps that a lot.



I picked up some elm 2 years ago on the side of the road, I couldn't split it with the maul so I tried a wedge and a sledge hammer. The wedge went all the way in and just engulfed the wedge. I hit a wedge in from the other side then cut the fibers still holding the wood together. The pieces are only 8 inches around. The other 10 pieces are still stacked in the corner, I will just burn them as rounds outside or borrow a splitter.


----------



## zogger

amateur hour said:


> I picked up some elm 2 years ago on the side of the road, I couldn't split it with the maul so I tried a wedge and a sledge hammer. The wedge went all the way in and just engulfed the wedge. I hit a wedge in from the other side then cut the fibers still holding the wood together. The pieces are only 8 inches around. The other 10 pieces are still stacked in the corner, I will just burn them as rounds outside or borrow a splitter.



Just 10 pieces, just noodle them to size and stack.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with Zogger, when I rented a splitter to split Elm it did not do it. Ended up noodling them. Why would the splitter work any better than your buried wedge?


----------



## marcy-m

Do you noodle on the ground or is there something like a crib pile for noodling? My back doesn't like staying bent over too long. 

Saw worked great Zogger! I did have chain break right. I thought for sure I did. It doesn't work though.

Do you let the saw run out of gas each time? Also everyone around here sits the saw down when it's running. The Stihl video said to shut it off each time. I did this time, and got a lot better at starting it again ha

I think I'll only get the small stuff when I see Elm again. Lol lesson learned.

Here are the gloves I wear - not leather and is that bottom piece Elm? We thought the homeowner said sycamore. Now I'm thinking it could be elm












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> *How can you tell when it's dry enough*?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For those who have been at this a while, you can usually tell if your wood is dry enough to burn well by simply clanking 2 pieces of wood together - dry wood gives a more hollow sound versus a softer thunk mushier sound for wet wood. - lol - not a very scientific approach, but you'll hear the difference after you've done it a few times.

Also, for most species in my neck of the woods, you can see it on the end of the pieces. A nice dry piece will have checking and cracks in the wood, most wet wood won't have any checking.

Iif you can bake your wood in the hot sun it can be usable after even a few weeks to months. If it dries in the shade however, it will take longer. I dry mine in a shaded shed with lots of air flow and it needs *minimum* 10 months to season in our moist west coast climate. Also during cold snaps in winter_ if the air is very dry_, wood can *freeze dry* quite quickly.


Split a piece of wood. If the exposed surface feels damp, the wood is too wet to burn.
If in doubt, burn some. Dry wood ignites and burns easily; wet wood is hard to light and hisses in the fire.
Checks or cracks in the end grain can be an indication of dryness, but may not be a reliable indicator. Some wet wood has checks and some dry wood has no checks.
The wood (depending on species) tends to darken from white or cream colour to grey or yellow as it dries.
Two dry pieces banged together sound hollow; wet pieces sound solid and dull.
Dry wood weighs much less than wet wood.
http://www.woodheat.org/good-firewood.html

~ I use thick leather gloves - best hand protection. Kevlar chaps, ear/eye protection, steel toes.
~ I will only idle my saw for a brief minute if necessary. Like nomad says, these 2 strokes like to run at full throttle to keep from getting gummed up.
~ Always have chain brake engaged when walking with a running saw in hand.
~ Careful when adding gas - let saw cool down a bit so any spills don't ignite.
~ I usually work until gas tank is empty and then take break, letting saw cool down while I sharpen chain, then lastly add fuel mix and bar oil, and get back to work.
~ I usually empty saw gas after each major outing if it will be more than a few days apart. Ethanol in the fuel these days can gum a saw up quickly if you leave it for some weeks. I am less fussy when I run high octane 93 gas mix or better, which in Canada, does not have ethanol. That is the only fuel I will leave in the tank between work sessions.

.


----------



## nomad_archer

Im not sure what kind of wood you have there marcy but I would burn it. I always put the chain brake on when I am moving between cuts or walking and carrying the saw since it doesnt take much to slip accidentally activate the throttle and hurt yourself. I shut my saws off when I set them down unless it is only very briefly to say roll a log even then I usually shut it down. Again for me it is saftey reasons as it is easy to have an accident with a running saw when not actively cutting. Plus I figure saws are designed to run at wide open throttle not sit around and idle. My saw doesn't like to sit and idle for minutes on end. It gets a little boggy for a second when I open it up after it idles for several minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

some of the elm i split you need dynamite to blast it apart.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marcy for the rest of your questions.

1. I just noodle on the ground but if you want to make a noodling crib go for it. Be creative you can probably come up with something the suits your needs.
2. If your saw has a chain brake that doesn't work I would definitely get that looked at. Its a safety thing.
3. I try not to let my saw run out of gas. But sometimes it does. I fill the bar oil and gas at the same time. I usually need a break before the saw runs out of gas.


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> Here are the gloves I wear - not leather





Those are OK for reducing some vibration exposure when running the saw. But they will not hold up for handling wood. OK for times when you are running a saw steady, and someone else is moving/handling the wood.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> View attachment 358570
> 
> Those are OK for reducing some vibration exposure when running the saw. But they will not hold up for handling wood. OK for times when you are running a saw steady, and someone else is moving/handling the wood.
> 
> Philbert



I use leather when running the saw and change gloves to rubber palmed work gloves I get at the local discount grocery store for $3 to handle the firewood. They out last the leather gloves I wear when running the saw.


----------



## marcy-m

Thanks for all the answers and link y'all. I've learned a bunch, and hopefully i can start establishing some good habits and break the bad ones I already started.

I've noticed the saw bogs down after idling, too, Nomad. So I'll be shutting it off more.

MountainHigh, It's 93 here today, and that's about 7- 10 degrees below normal. We have one of those round holz hausen piles that is uncovered other than the bark. The other wood has clear plastic stapled on the top logs, and those piles are stacked against a wooden fence on top of pallets. I'm hoping the TX heat will do it 's thing and the wood will be dry enough to burn this November. That study by the Alaskan dept of something gave me the idea it might be dry enough. I'll come back and insert the link, though I'm sure y'all probably already know about it.

Taking care of 94 year old mother-in-law and almost forgot to come back with this link: http://cchrc.org/docs/snapshots/curing_firewood.pdf

I have one of those little moisture meter cheapie things, but I have serious doubts about it. The electrodes are supposed to be 5 mm in the wood for it to read right. Sometimes, it does appear to be working right, based on what I know about the wood. I'm going to go bang some that I'm pretty sure are dry to see how they sound.

When the regular crib pile is full, it works pretty well for me to noodle on top of it. I did that today. Man, that little saw is so much better than the electric one. Going to see if I can figure out why chain break isn't working, though.

I use those gloves for the saw and dollar tree grip type gloves for handling the wood. I almost always have a kid or two helping, too.

And oh hey, I always, always seem to over fill the gas tank no matter how careful I am. Even if it's just a little bit, i always seem to do it. i even got one of those indicator funnels, but the opening was too big. Any other ideas? I definitely have to fuel a ways from the starting place or kaboom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Thanks for all the answers and link y'all. I've learned a bunch, and hopefully i can start establishing some good habits and break the bad ones I already started.
> 
> I've noticed the saw bogs down after idling, too, Nomad. So I'll be shutting it off more.
> 
> MountainHigh, It's 93 here today, and that's about 7- 10 degrees below normal. We have one of those round holz hausen piles that is uncovered other than the bark. The other wood has clear plastic stapled on the top logs, and those piles are stacked against a wooden fence on top of pallets. I'm hoping the TX heat will do it 's thing and the wood will be dry enough to burn this November. That study by the Alaskan dept of something gave me the idea it might be dry enough. I'll come back and insert the link, though I'm sure y'all probably already know about it.
> 
> I have one of those little moisture meter cheapie things, but I have serious doubts about it. The electrodes are supposed to be 5 mm in the wood for it to read right. Sometimes, it does appear to be working right, based on what I know about the wood. I'm going to go bang some that I'm pretty sure are dry to see how they sound.
> 
> When the regular crib pile is full, it works pretty well for me to noodle on top of it. I did that today. Man, that little saw is so much better than the electric one. Going to see if I can figure out why chain break isn't working, though.
> 
> I use those gloves for the saw and dollar tree grip type gloves for handling the wood. I almost always have a kid or two helping, too.
> 
> And oh hey, I always, always seem to over fill the gas tank no matter how careful I am. Even if it's just a little bit, i always seem to do it. i even got one of those indicator funnels, but the opening was too big. Any other ideas? I definitely have to fuel a ways from the starting place or kaboom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bought five of those trufuel canned fuel quarts before on markdown, good stuff. I saved the cans. Now I use a small funnel and refill those cans, they work really well to fill saws, even those with difficult small fuel openings or obscured by the handle, etc. Mix in a two gallon plastic, then fill the cans. I guess on filling, can usually hit it close enough to be mostly full and not slop any.

I throw big crotches on top of a stack of rounds to noodle. it helps to have something to keep what you are noodling from sliding, maybe nail a board across, then cut down the same groove all the time.

You get a 50 or 60 or even 70 cc saw, you will see significant power gains over your little mac. IMO, a 60 is an excellent one main saw plan. Run a 16 to a 24 inch bar then. Keep like a 16, a 20 and a 24, use the 20 most of the time.

I don't think there is any huge difference between "fruitless" or regular mulberry. but, I never heard of fruitless mulberry either....regular ole sweet berries on it mulberry lists at 23.2 million BTU per cord, this is excellent.

Stuff that really sucks to split I noodle or just stack it for as long as it takes. If it fits in the stove, good to go eventually. Nightlogs.

always fell trees on the tuesday following the dark of the moon..

..oh wait, that's bullcrap, grandpappy hit the shine too much....


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Thank you. Sounds like a plan. Since it gets really hot here (Tx), I was hoping wood would dry quicker here. *How can you tell when it's dry enough*?
> 
> Thanks again for the elm strategy!



You can't tell MC (moisture content) by just looking, or banging. Moisture leaves by diffusion, through the wood. The longer the path for it to leave, the longer it takes, and the higher the MC in the middle. To see how air-drying is progressing, one objective method is to split some sample pieces and insert the prongs of a MM (moisture meter) near the middle of the pieces. You can get a decent little MM from Harbor Freight for ~$10.

Some say 10% MC, dry-basis, is good enough. IMHO, that's just a start. Modern gasifier woodstoves work best with MC below 10%. I stack wood indoors near the stove for a while before burning, and all the splits are 8" long, so that renders it really primo.

To avoid back-torture while noodling, I use a combination approach: set a round on its side on a splitting block and/or go down on one knee while sawing. Never kneel while felling a tree or bucking anything that might move. Never. Ever.

Almost forgot: gloves. Atlas Fit are rubber-palm-coated knot gloves that give you a firm grip without squeezing, and wear like proverbial iron, way longer than leather. Sold by the dozen, like at Amazon. There's also a "Thermal" version for cold weather. Prolly not much use in TX, though.


----------



## dancan

I scrounged some wood today , one of my landscape customers borrowed my log tongs to move some wood , he dropped off a days rent


----------



## Deleted member 83629

dancan said:


> I scrounged some wood today , one of my landscape customers borrowed my log tongs to move some wood , he dropped off a days rent
> 
> 
> View attachment 358589


how many times have you replaced the rear shocks in that van dancan.


----------



## dancan

Marcy , about little saws ....
Most of the wood I've cut this past winter have been done with my 026's , I did run my MS361 and my J'Red 2171 on a couple and also did several loads with my MS230 .
More than happy with my little saws and have come to realize that I could get by just fine with a little MS230 for anything I can cut and move by hand , just have to do it a little slower .
I also have a Makita electric saw that I've used to cut up polly 100 pallets and some stems of wood , enjoyed running it , no smoke or noise and more than enough power , bought it from Home Depot's rental department for 100$ I think . 
The only reason I noodled a half dozen pieces was to be able to get them in the UTV but I quickly learned that it was faster to split and load .

I am fortunate enough to own a splitter (more than 1 and less than 5) but I still split about 90% by hand and even did a load of spruce that was more knot than wood , had to drive 2 wedges with a sledge and an axe to cut the stringy fibre to bust them up(splitter for them kinds next time lol).
If had a piece of wood that I couldn't get the axe to stick or start the split I'd just cut a 1/2" deep slot with the saw and then drive a wedge in . 

Hope that helps some .


----------



## dancan

Jake , you know that's only a little load LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Marcy , about little .....



And it's not always about size , more about how you use it .....


----------



## dancan

Saw that is .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Marcy , about little saws ....
> Most of the wood I've cut this past winter have been done with my 026's , I did run my MS361 and my J'Red 2171 on a couple and also did several loads with my MS230 .
> More than happy with my little saws and have come to realize that I could get by just fine with a little MS230 for anything I can cut and move by hand , just have to do it a little slower .



Agree. Last year I had a 50cc and 2 65's. I ended up rarely using the 65's as the smaller lighter saw made up for the slower cutting speed.


----------



## steved

I think the saw should fit the user...


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> I bought five of those trufuel canned fuel quarts before on markdown, good stuff. I saved the cans. Now I use a small funnel and refill those cans,
> 
> I throw big crotches on top of a stack of rounds to noodle. it helps to have something to keep what you are noodling from sliding, maybe nail a board across, then cut down the same groove all the time.
> 
> IMO, a 60 is an excellent one main saw plan. Run a 16 to a 24 inch bar then. Keep like a 16, a 20 and a 24, use the 20 most of the time.
> 
> Stuff that really sucks to split I noodle or just stack it for as long as it takes. If it fits in the stove, good to go eventually. Nightlogs.
> 
> always fell trees on the tuesday following the dark of the moon..
> 
> ..oh wait, that's bullcrap, grandpappy hit the shine too much....



I'm going to look for a few of those so I can use the container, then. Great idea. I hate wasting fuel when I overfill it.. I had been cutting 3-4 times a week since the middle of May, so even the ethanol fuel won't sit long in the saw.

Going to see about screwing a board to one of the rounds. That should make a huge difference. Thanks!

I guess I'm just now realizing that one saw can use different length bars. Great advice that I'm saving. I would love to get that Husky 350, but it's not possible at the moment. Hopefully soon, though.

I told my brother in law today that I had some elm logs for his fireplace. Made him super happy. Made me super happy, too. Our stove's firebox is about 12" tall and the door opening is smaller than that. Most of the elm I got recently would need to be split for us to use, but I'm glad he can use it. Happy, happy, happy.

I wonder if your grand pappy chose Tuesdays so it wouldn't interfere with his weekend moonshine hangover? Funny 

Thanks Zogger for all the good learnin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

CTYank said:


> To see how air-drying is progressing, one objective method is to split some sample pieces and insert the prongs of a MM (moisture meter) near the middle of the pieces.
> 
> Some say 10% MC, dry-basis, is good enough. IMHO, that's just a start. Modern gasifier woodstoves work best with MC below 10%. I stack wood indoors near the stove for a while before burning, and all the splits are 8" long, so that renders it really primo.
> 
> To avoid back-torture while noodling, I use a combination approach: set a round on its side on a splitting block and/or go down on one knee while sawing. Never kneel while felling a tree or bucking anything that might move. Never. Ever.
> 
> Almost forgot: gloves. Atlas Fit are rubber-palm-coated knot gloves...firm grip without squeezing,...wear like proverbial iron, way longer than leather. Sold by the dozen, like at Amazon..



Thanks for the glove mention. I'll check them out.

Didn't know about the knee, but I'll probably not do that. Getting too old  I think I'll do something like you suggest for noodling combined with Zogger's board screwed into the round. So far, it seems like have a lot of crotches, forks and knots to deal with. It would be good to have a noodle station already set up for dealing with them.

Wow, 10% ? I was aiming for less than 20%. I have a little meter, but wasn't sure it was working right. Makes sense to split a piece and check the middle.

We're working on a firewood wall right now. We're working out a temporary snag at the moment because I want it to go around the cut out to the kitchen. We're leaning toward a shelf above the cut out supported by limbs that we change out every year. Closer to the stove than we're comfortable with for permanent wood. We could use metal supports.... So we should get our wood pretty dry too. I've got to remember that shorter cuts are ok...

Do you think elm that was just cut will be dry, without splitting, by November just air drying?

Thanks for all your help, I surely appreciate it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

@marcy-m

Firewood is generally considered acceptable to burn if it's under 20%, and of course lower is better.

I've re-split 5 year old, covered firewood to test the middle with a moisture meter and its hovering from 12-14%. Although we do have shorter, cooler summers than you so things stay more moist.

Most split/stacked/covered firewood will be ready to burn after one summer of drying, with red oak being one exception.


----------



## marcy-m

dancan said:


> Marcy , about little saws ....
> Most of the wood I've cut this past winter have been done with my 026's ...come to realize that I could get by just fine with a little MS230 for anything I can cut and move by hand , just have to do it a little slower .
> 
> I also have a Makita electric saw that I've used ....more than enough power , bought it from Home Depot's rental department for 100$ I think .
> 
> I am fortunate enough to own a splitter (more than 1 and less than 5) but I still split about 90%
> 
> Hope that helps some .



Congrats on the wood score! I have carried a lot of wood in the back of my van, and I've brought bags and bags of leaves home riding on the top.  I have a massive compost pile.

I'm glad to hear that using a small saw is very doable. The way it cut today, I think I'm in love with that little saw. 

Haha about how you use a little...saw. Too true. However when little saw combines with inexperience there's lots of room for mess ups. And it's possible the end result will be less than happy. With everyone's help here, though, I'm feeling pretty confident that I'm on the road to knowing what I'm doing with this saw. I'm almost positive that I now know more than the average homeowner thanks to y'all. Very much appreciated!

I agree about the noise with the electric, but that gas saw is just wonderful!  great idea buying from HD's rental!

The next wood purchase probably needs to be the fiskars x27. We're using the yellow handle maul from HD or Walmart, I think. 15 year old daughter chooses to split rather than run or do any other kind of PE. She would appreciate a better maul I'm sure.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

Do you ever bring a saw to pick up wood? I have the added pressure of being a woman with a chainsaw - a picture that probably scares some people. It sure would be nice to cut some larger logs down to make it easier for the kids and I to load. Appearances are everything, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> I have the added pressure of being a woman with a chainsaw -



I know _many_ women who are very capable with a chainsaw. If you handle it well, people will respect you.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Do you ever bring a saw to pick up wood? I have the added pressure of being a woman with a chainsaw - a picture that probably scares some people. It sure would be nice to cut some larger logs down to make it easier for the kids and I to load. Appearances are everything, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Noodling on site is where a larger saw with a longer bar would really come in handy. I have to noodle or bust on site some of the big ones I get, just to get the chunks in the trailer. A big oak round around here, stuff that I have cut, can be well over 300 lbs. I have some coming up that will most likely be...have to go look something up and do some math....

hmm, seems high, maybe I screwed up my math, but a big red oak, should hit 1045 lbs per 16 inch round. That's 4 foot diameter and green weight at 64 lbs per cubic foot. Bet yore bippy I'll be busting that up where it sits whatever it weighs, it will be heavy! Most likely, noodling and splitting out big chunks as I cut down the log.

edit: well, I don't get it, the online references don't add up. One says 3800 and change lbs per cord of green red oak. but..if you use their example of 61 lbs per cubic foot, it is 7808 lbs. Hmmm

either way, heavy stuff! maybe they don't give a solid block of wood 128 cu/ft per cord theoretical and deduct some for air space, I don't know.

something ain't right with those figures. I was guessing before I ran the numbers half that weight, something around 550 lbs.

Someone here has run big measured loads through scales, maybe they will chime in with real world weights.

edit 2: They *are* counting air space in a cord, I read further. They say a cord runs 75 to 100 cubic foot, the rest air space to make it 128. This makes more sense now.

so..the big round, which will be solid, is gonna be some kinda stout!


----------



## marcy-m

Either way, that's a lot of log Zogger! 

The kids and i loaded a 17dx22l ash and a 14d x 40l ash log, and we were high fiving each other. You woulda thought we won the World Series or something. We use leverage as much as possible, so it's not like we're dead lifting it.

Are you selling as firewood or as a tabletop or something similar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

svk said:


> @marcy-m
> 
> Firewood is generally considered acceptable to burn if it's under 20%, and of course lower is better.
> 
> I've re-split 5 year old, covered firewood to test the middle with a moisture meter and its hovering from 12-14%. Although we do have shorter, cooler summers than you so things stay more moist.
> 
> Most split/stacked/covered firewood will be ready to burn after one summer of drying, with red oak being one exception.


moisture content of my wood is around 13 percent in 6 months if i cut in march and then it would be ready by december.


----------



## marcy-m

Philbert said:


> I know _many_ women who are very capable with a chainsaw. If you handle it well, people will respect you.
> 
> Philbert


That's wonderful! I wish some lived around here. This is the south, and while things are changing, many people have very definite opinions about women doing these kinds of things. 

I just look at it like I'm part of a team, and this is what's needed right now. So, I get to learn how to cut firewood. Don't know if it'll always be my job to do, but it is at the moment. Not a whole lot of understanding about that in my neighborhood.

I think if I got a hard hat, wore my hair in a pony tail, and wore chaps, I might be able to fly under the radar. At least until they see I'm not a complete idiot. Ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

woman are just are the same as men here marcy. yeah i know about the south i live there lol.


----------



## marcy-m

jakewells said:


> woman are just are the same as men here marcy. yeah i know about the south i live there lol.


Yeah, usually the women's reactions are worse than the guys. At least the men don't usually feel the need to stare with open mouth ect.

Where are you Jake, for weather comparison sake? I'm just west of Dallas, zone 7b. You were talking about split wood cut and split in March, ready in Dec, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

old kentucky land of tobacco,horses,welfare checks want to visit LOL


----------



## Philbert

Women also compete!

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/corporate/press/collegiate_northeastwomenwinner_april2009/

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150175298703556.315488.86263703555

https://www.facebook.com/events/1567724823453892/?ref=22

Philbert


----------



## marcy-m

Kentucky's pretty country. We have our welfare issues here, too, unfortunately. One of the reaso s I'm working so hard for this firewood. I would rather work at whatever than go to the gov. Would 't let my kids go hungry though. Looking forwArd to another year of no heating bills!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

me two but i hope the coming winter is bit more mild and not so stretched as last winter. between the mud,ice,snow and just flat nastiness i hope it is mild i have been cutting and stacking since march i already got 10 cord of locust,oak,red oak,hackberry,cherry,ash i plan the cut a little more and stack it.


----------



## marcy-m

Philbert said:


> Women also compete!


Competing? Whoa! I've got to see this! Haha thanks for the links!! I feel so validated   definite confidence booster!

Edit: my 15 year old daughter is checking out youtube videos, and she's pretty excited about it. I hope they have them here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

jakewells said:


> i have been cutting and stacking since march i already got 10 cord of locust,oak,red oak,hackberry,cherry,ash i plan the cut a little more and stack it.



Will you burn that much? We've been cutting since May and have almost 3 cords.  We'll burn two, I'm guessing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i live in a drafty farm house so i will burn up to that depending on how bad of a winter i have.


----------



## marcy-m

Oh man. I hope you can get some good windows. Expensive I know. Made a huge difference when we replaced ours. We've been thinking about enclosing a small front and back entry (think 4' square) as an air lock to minimize loss through the door fanning that comes with all the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> MountainHigh, It's 93 here today, and that's about 7- 10 degrees below normal. We have one of those round holz hausen piles that is uncovered other than the bark. The other wood has clear plastic stapled on the top logs, and those piles are stacked against a wooden fence on top of pallets. I'm hoping the TX heat will do it 's thing and the wood will be dry enough to burn this November. .
> 
> And oh hey, I always, always seem to over fill the gas tank no matter how careful I am. Even if it's just a little bit, i always seem to do it. i even got one of those indicator funnels, but the opening was too big. Any other ideas? I definitely have to fuel a ways from the starting place or kaboom.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



93 temp and direct daily sun exposure for your wood for some weeks - you *will definitely have* *very dry wood *by the Fall !

With the kind of heat and sun you get, I doubt you'll need to, but if wood at the bottom of your pile isn't getting as bone dry as the top wood by mid August, move the still moist wood to the top of your pile. Or you can simply peel off the top wood as it dries and start a new stack of dry, exposing the still moist wood underneath the original stack until the entire diminishing pile has been dried and relocated, one top-of-pile-dry-stick at a time.

Re over-filling gas - like anything, practice makes better - you can't rush a gas re-fill. Even seasoned saw users over fill a little occasionally and that's why you're not taking any chances, and only re-filling after saw has cooled down a bit  Zogger's idea is a nice solution to overfilling, but straight pour works ok for me after 30 years of doing it.

also give your mix a few good shakes before re-filling, to make sure you're getting an even mix into your saw.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i stack the wood around the house, it isn't the windows it is insulation only 1/2 of my home is insulated but i managed to keep the house to 73 degrees ever thought it was -10 below outside with wind chill around -30 a few months ago.


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> not taking any chances, and only re-filling after saw has cooled down a bit



I need to remember the cooling down part. I've been cutting about 1 tank full since I've had this saw.

If we heat up to 100 like our normal summers, the wood should be great then!

After watching the Timbersports videos my daughter has decided that when I can't keep up with her splitting, she'll use the ax to buck logs. Oh boy, I better learn how to sharpen it better



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

jakewells said:


> i stack the wood around the house, it isn't the windows it is insulation only 1/2 of my home is insulated but i managed to keep the house to 73 degrees ever thought it was -10 below outside with wind chill around -30 a few months ago.


Wow! Nice job! How do you fix the insulation? Blow it in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

when i get some more money, currently im trying to stretch my dollars across the road to pay my bills.


----------



## marcy-m

Boy, do I understand that. i hope your stretching goes well and we have a milder winter than last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Congrats on the wood score! I have carried a lot of wood in the back of my van, and I've brought bags and bags of leaves home riding on the top.  I have a massive compost pile.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that using a small saw is very doable. The way it cut today, I think I'm in love with that little saw.
> 
> Haha about how you use a little...saw. Too true. However when little saw combines with inexperience there's lots of room for mess ups. And it's possible the end result will be less than happy. With everyone's help here, though, I'm feeling pretty confident that I'm on the road to knowing what I'm doing with this saw. I'm almost positive that I now know more than the average homeowner thanks to y'all. Very much appreciated!
> 
> I agree about the noise with the electric, but that gas saw is just wonderful!  great idea buying from HD's rental!
> 
> The next wood purchase probably needs to be the fiskars x27. We're using the yellow handle maul from HD or Walmart, I think. 15 year old daughter chooses to split rather than run or do any other kind of PE. *She would appreciate a better maul I'm sur*e.



Problem is, most any "maul" you can find at a big box or corner hardware, is a messed-up sledge. One narrow face. Lousy wood-splitting tool. Over the years I've used a few. (Still have them, but modified their head shape a lot, to mimic a much better tool.)

Then I got a 3 kg (6.6 lb) maul from Mueller, an Austrian forge. A wood-splitting *tool*, forged of excellent steel to an efficient shape. The take-away for me was that there are useful splitting tools in the midst of fad plastic and crude bludgeons. There's a wide price range, too.

Some folks really like mauls from Gransfors Bruks ($180+ here). The Mueller I mentioned is $150-something. Then I got a $110 Wetterlings maul, which happens to be indistinguishable from the Hultafors maul that's branded for Husqvarna. That can be had for a lot less. Stihl dealers, last I saw, were selling mauls made by Ochsenkopf for $80; some folks think they're a bit too heavy, but the price is appealing. A newcomer on this scene is Council Tools of North Carolina, making a variety of hand-forged edge tools, at reasonable prices.

Typically a "maul" has a "poll" (flat head face) that can be used to drive wedges, but a "splitting axe" can't safely do that, because the steel of the head is too brittle. Not to mention, they're too light.

Head weight is important, as is shape. A maul works best if it has an edge. Best weight will depend on the user. Being about 195, I find that 6+ lb is most productive, but 5 lb. head works well for extended sessions. 8 lb is beyond usable. What to do: to cover the range of uses, I've mauls ranging from 5-8 lbs, with the 8 lbs being used only as a sledge. Can't be swung as fast as the lighter ones, and more difficult to "rein-in" in case of an OOPS.

As to whether a batch of wood can be dried in time, that's impossible to calculate. What is possible IMHO is to make an effort, then when it's time to burn, try some samples and see it they're ready for the show. My rule of thumb is to burn from a batch that's dried enough to go, and of lowest quality to do the job. IOW, efficiently use up crap first.


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> Boy, do I understand that. i hope your stretching goes well and we have a milder winter than last year.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seems crazy that your winter in Texas and southern US sounded harder than ours in the BC mountains this past year! I've always thought of Texas like hot cactus country in Mexico, even in the winter !? Or was it just that snow and freezing temps are not normal and homes are not built for it?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my house was built in a time period before insulation was common this past winter i battled frozen water and sewage pipes, my truck froze up running and it had the right amount of antifreeze this winter was so brutal it killed trees in my yard that can handle some cold weather. then the power shortage and a propane shortage the electrical grid here couldn't handle the load of everyone using every type of heat source to keep warm.

i had it better than others though i had my problems i ran out of wood twice because i thought 6 cord would do it had to deal with trying to cut wood in the middle of january to keep my house warm and keep what few water pipes thawed then having to wade through the snow,ice, and the mud as deep as 4 ft in spots. though the windchill on a few of those days where the worst for me trying to drive to work it was so cold my defrost couldn't keep up and had to use a ice scraper.

i just hope and pray this winter is milder even if i got to put up with a little ice/snow/mud the norm for temps in the winter here is 25 30 degrees but it was 1-15 degrees most days with windchills around -10 -30 .i may be whining but us folks in the southern us are not use to it but this time im not getting caught with my pants i have insulated my water pipes and installed a coolant heater on my truck and cutting 12 cords of wood.


----------



## GeeVee

Marcy- get a small hand truck for moving wood. You could use a 32 oz. sport drink bottle for re-fueling, but then you'd risk over filling your refilling tool. Just the squeeze action might help? I have few left, but the old style gas can that had a vent on the top behind the handle could be used to fill with. The old style gas cans are hard to find. In that case that you have the newer cans- which suck, just use your finger. You are over filling the saw, because of the amount of fuel in the nozzle is on its way when you see the saw tank is full, you reactm but its too late for that amount in the nozzle. Perhaps, just getting the saw up on a table and closer to your eyesight, and just barely tip the can enough to trickle it in the tank? * If you have one of those trigger/handle POS cans- get rid of it. A can with a plain old spout will do fine if you aren;t in a hurry. Put it and a bottle of oil in a milk crate and you're portable. I'd consider a cork or stopper on the spout. 

Depending on how long said Hair is, ALWAYS a minimum pony tail and a bun or top knot is best for safety. My former beard was ten inches off my chin, I'd braid it and likely fold the braid in half- Got rid of it when Dumb Dynasty made everyone think it was cool to grow a long beard. Amazing how my long beard made people around me stupid rednecks...

I can see pretty soon you wondering why your just sharpened chain is cutting well. Take the rakers down every so often.

This place has so many people willing to help, just holler. A good saw is great, a good friend with a saw is better. As long as the saw you have is running proper, and sharp chains are in hand, save the money for a tool you dont have. Although, I think if you are running a small late model Mac, you may run it to the end of its service life and need to opt for a more durable machine that is more readily rebuildable. 

I have never been let down by Echo saws- and I have ten Stihls. The Echos I have now, been known to sit for a year, and start right up with the leftover fuel that I left in it. No Stihl ever has done this. For over twenty years, Echo products have been good to me. All Echo landscape equipment I owned all were the most reliable. Multiple identical ( i had a big company) line trimmers, edgers, blowers, hedge trimmers, saws, Echo could handle intermittent use, Stihl blowers used ten times a day, sometimes wouldn't want to start if you didn;t hold your mouth just right when starting.


----------



## nomad_archer

marcy-m said:


> I'm going to look for a few of those so I can use the container, then. Great idea. I hate wasting fuel when I overfill it.. I had been cutting 3-4 times a week since the middle of May, so even the ethanol fuel won't sit long in the saw.
> 
> Going to see about screwing a board to one of the rounds. That should make a huge difference. Thanks!
> 
> I guess I'm just now realizing that one saw can use different length bars. Great advice that I'm saving. I would love to get that Husky 350, but it's not possible at the moment. Hopefully soon, though.
> 
> I told my brother in law today that I had some elm logs for his fireplace. Made him super happy. Made me super happy, too. Our stove's firebox is about 12" tall and the door opening is smaller than that. Most of the elm I got recently would need to be split for us to use, but I'm glad he can use it. Happy, happy, happy.
> 
> I wonder if your grand pappy chose Tuesdays so it wouldn't interfere with his weekend moonshine hangover? Funny
> 
> Thanks Zogger for all the good learnin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Zogger is a wealth of information. I have a 50cc saw that I bought when I didnt know much better. I have a 16 and 20 inch bar for it. I run the 16" bar 90% of the time now. Lots of power and the smaller bar is a lot easier to keep out of the rocks, dirt and everything else you dont want to get it into. Plus its faster to sharpen the 16" chain.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marcy,
I use one of those no-spill gas cans and I have only overfilled once because I missed the opening. Those gas cans are press button. They work well. I use them for everything now but the are a little expensive for a gas can. I overfill the bar oil more often.


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Over Filling ... Practice & Patience makes perfect!

I often use an empty (and cleaned out) windshield wiper jug to mix my gas & 2 cycle. I find it easy to pour into the saw w/o spilling. It works better than anything else for me. Be sure to PROPERLY LABEL IT.


----------



## dwasifar

Back to the original question for a moment: I used to do most scrounging using Craigslist, which is frustrating. People don't take down their ads when the wood is gone, or it's a tree service that stacked the wood on the customer's curb and posts an ad saying Go get it and let us know if it's gone. It's annoying to drive out and find nothing. But just recently I made friends with a neighbor down the street who's a field manager for an arborist company, and he's really happy to give me all the wood I want. Yesterday I came home to find a nice pile of clean logs in my driveway, ready for cutting and splitting, no driving required. 

This guy is welcome to come sit in the back yard and enjoy a cold one with us any time he chooses. 

Regarding women with chainsaws: Does anyone remember the 1970s jailbait rock band The Runaways? The girl who fronted that band is now a chainsaw carving artist: http://www.chainsawchick.com/


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> Seems crazy that your winter in Texas and southern US sounded harder than ours in the BC mountains this past year! I've always thought of Texas like hot cactus country in Mexico, even in the winter !? Or was it just that snow and freezing temps are not normal and homes are not built for it?


I don't know about the comparison between our houses and ones built further north. We aren't used to the cold, (just like y'all might not be used to our kind of heat), and while we weren't nearly as cold as Kentucky, our cold weather seemed to last much longer than normal. 

Our first frost date is around the middle of November, and we'll get a cold and usually rainy snap. But it's not unusual for us to be playing a family game of football in tshirts and jeans after the Thanksgiving meal. Many times we just need a light jacket for the after game on Christmas.

I think it's more that we can't get acclimated to the cold because it's so up and down. It's a usual thing to be in the 70's and 24 hrs later be in the 20's. A few days later back up in the 60's.

We burned, I'm guessing, about 2 cords last winter. The house was in the lower 70's most of the time. We also split all winter from piles that were at least 2 yrs old. We were still burning at the end of March which is unusual even though our last frost date is the middle of March. We had at least two or three days where everyone slept on the floor around the fire. During an ice storm, my husband's job rented hotel rooms that had electricity for everyone. We don't get that cold often enough for us to get prepared for it as a community I guess (though I'm preparing for it for our family). Last winter was colder more often and for a longer duration than normal. We weren't prepared, so that made it harder. i hope we'll have prepared enough this next winter.

We don't have much snow, but we have terrible ice storms seems like once a season where the power's out for a few days or a week.

But, no, when it snows here it's considered an unplanned holiday where everyone hits the grocery stores for hot chocolate, popcorn for the fire, fire logs, and movies. People call into work, the kids stay home from school, and we play outside! After dark it's movies and video games. It's hilarious how many people do this here. We only get accumulated snow maybe once a season if we're lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

CTYank said:


> Stihl dealers, last I saw, were selling mauls made by Ochsenkopf for $80; some folks think they're a bit too heavy, but the price is appealing. A newcomer on this scene is Council Tools of North Carolina, making a variety of hand-forged edge tools, at reasonable prices.
> 
> As to whether a batch of wood can be dried in time, that's impossible to calculate. What is possible IMHO is to make an effort, then when it's time to burn, try some samples and see it they're ready for the show. My rule of thumb is to burn from a batch that's dried enough to go, and of lowest quality to do the job. IOW, efficiently use up crap first.


Thanks for the info about the differences. We have a maul that can pound wedges. My teen daughter mainly uses it, although the harder splits she leaves for me. I think it's a 6 or 8 lb one...I knew this last winter, but don't remember now. We've had this maul since the 90's or maybe earlier, so maybe it's better than the current look alikes at WM & HD. I will check out Stihl and Council Tools. I was having issues with the $60 Fiskars, so ha ha it's gonna have to be really good for me to spend $80 on it. I have yet to find a Wm or Hd that carries the fiskars, so once I get it in hand I may decide to stick with what we have. 

My daughter has worked so hard splitting most of the 2-3 cords we have now. I would like for her to have a better tool if at all possible. All the good things I see online about the fiskars is the only reason I was even looking. We're not unhappy with our maul, but maybe we just don't know the difference yet.

Great drying strategy! Last winter we did everything wrong, but this time I know better. I know the wood better and a little more about what to expect heat wise. We generally have to start 2 fires a day because the middle of the day is too warm for a fire. 

Getting enough kindling was a huge relief this time around. Last winter we were splintering off junk ends of 2x6s because we ran out of sticks and smaller stuff. We should be good this next winter, though.

Thanks for all the help! I have learned a ton of stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

GeeVee said:


> Marcy- get a small hand truck for moving wood. You could use a 32 oz. sport drink bottle for re-fueling, but then you'd risk over filling your refilling tool. Just the squeeze action might help? I have few left, but the old style gas can that had a vent on the top behind the handle could be used to fill with. The old style gas cans are hard to find. In that case that you have the newer cans- which suck, just use your finger. You are over filling the saw, because of the amount of fuel in the nozzle is on its way when you see the saw tank is full, you reactm but its too late for that amount in the nozzle. Perhaps, just getting the saw up on a table and closer to your eyesight, and just barely tip the can enough to trickle it in the tank? * If you have one of those trigger/handle POS cans- get rid of it. A can with a plain old spout will do fine if you aren;t in a hurry. Put it and a bottle of oil in a milk crate and you're portable. I'd consider a cork or stopper on the spout.
> 
> I can see pretty soon you wondering why your just sharpened chain is cutting well. Take the rakers down every so often.
> 
> This place has so many people willing to help, just holler. A good saw is great, a good friend with a saw is better. As long as the saw you have is running proper, and sharp chains are in hand, save the money for a tool you dont have. Although, I think if you are running a small late model Mac, you may run it to the end of its service life and need to opt for a more durable machine that is more readily rebuildable.
> 
> I have never been let down by Echo saws- and I have ten Stihls. The Echos I have now, been known to sit for a year, and start right up with the leftover fuel that I left in it. No Stihl ever has done this. For over twenty years, Echo products have been good to me. All Echo landscape equipment I owned all were the most reliable. Multiple identical ( i had a big company) line trimmers, edgers, blowers, hedge trimmers, saws, Echo could handle intermittent use, Stihl blowers used ten times a day, sometimes wouldn't want to start if you didn;t hold your mouth just right when starting.


Genius! Thanks for suggesting the sports bottle. Since this is all new to me, I'm a little leery of getting creative. I have a sports bottle that I don't like, so it'll be perfect. I think you're right about getting it closer to see. I can use that funky "full" funnel with the sports bottle too. This seems like it'll work!

The gas can is a 1 gallon with a little air hole on the back, but it doesn't act like the bigger ones. I think the air hole is too small, and the pouring isn't even if that makes sense. I fill lawn mowers with a bigger can and never have a problem overfilling. This little one is different though.

As for hand trucks, we use a big one in the back yard. I think I can strap it down on top of the wood. Thanks!

I always wear my hair up, but I was thinking more along the lines of pushing it all up in a hard hat so maybe I wouldn't stand out as a woman. It can be distracting when cars drive by and stop and people stare at us working. It embarrasses the kids and me.. The women are the worst in their reactions. i wish we could say it didn't bother us, but we'll get there. Seeing those women cutting in competitions on youtube last night was wonderful! We have never seen a woman doing anything even close like that here. Very traditional roles here, for the most part.

About Duck Dynasty, sorry, but we love those guys. They remind me of people in my extended family, but we were what we call hicks long before that show came along. I would hate it if people started acting a certain way, though, just because of a tv show. I'm with you on that one.

About the rakers, I was aware of them. The sharpening guy filed them down on the electric and it cut a lot better. That stihl video really helped me see what they are, but my chain doesn't have the size numbers on it that I can see. About how much cutting before they will need it? I know you said go by when it's not cutting as well. Just wanted an idea. The whole sharpening thing is over my head at the moment, but I will be tackling it soon.

Good to know about the Echo equipment. My son loves their trimmers. It'll go on the short list. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Zogger is a wealth of information. I run the 16" bar 90% of the time now. Lots of power and the smaller bar is a lot easier to keep out of the rocks, dirt and everything else you dont want to get it into. Plus its faster to sharpen the 16" chain.


I can see it being harder to keep out of the dirt. I hit the "dirt" once when I put the saw down and it walked on me. When I grabbed it, the nose went into the pile of noodles and saw "dust" thankfully. Now I know to stop the saw and have a working chain break. Agreed about Zogger- my saw's running again thanks to his advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Marcy,
> I use one of those no-spill gas cans and I have only overfilled once because I missed the opening. Those gas cans are press button. They work well. I use them for everything now but the are a little expensive for a gas can. I overfill the bar oil more often.


I'm going to look for one of those because this little one is terrible. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

dwasifar said:


> Regarding women with chainsaws: Does anyone remember the 1970s jailbait rock band The Runaways? The girl who fronted that band is now a chainsaw carving artist: http://www.chainsawchick.com/



She's good! That's amazing.

Congrats on the wood being delivered to your driveway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

Sorry didn't mean to take over this. I'll shut it for awhile. Thanks for all the GREAT advice and tips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesportster02

marcy here is a link to a gas can you may like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UHHuVGtFGI#t=14


----------



## marcy-m

Definitely love that can and how it stops flowing before over filling! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for something like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

My Fiskars splitting Axe with the 36" handle is the best hand held splitting device I have used in 40+ years, but it relies on being sharp and speed (you have to give it a good swing). But it works.


----------



## dancan

Marcy , SlowP who posts mainly in the forestry and logging forum has Barbie stickers on one of her saws and there are a few other women on the site so you are not alone .
Don't apologise for taking over the thread because you haven't , post away , ask the questions , tell us what you know and tell use we're idiots when we're wrong , Clint (The person that started the thread) started this to see and to help others on getting firewood in other ways than buying it and to see how people processed it so we can all learn from each other so a thread with no chatter was not his intent , I'm always happy to share my limited experience and hope that some of the stuff that has worked for me will work for others and I'm sure the others posters feel the same way in sharing .
BTW , I used my electric Makita to cut up the odd length stuff that was given to me the other day , it worked fine after I sharpened it by hand to repair the nail damage from cutting pallets .
Get a Fiskars X25 for your daughter , throw a tire on the ground and fill it with rounds of wood , I'm sure she'll like it .


----------



## MountainHigh

Nomad ... this works well for me when filling bar oil - simply stick pencil into seal on oil jug instead of opening it wide. Makes for a very controlled pour.


----------



## MountainHigh

nomad_archer said:


> Marcy,
> I use one of those no-spill gas cans and I have only overfilled once because I missed the opening. Those gas cans are press button. They work well. I use them for everything now but the are a little expensive for a gas can. I overfill the bar oil more often.



Those no-spill gas cans look great - I haven't seen them up here yet, but will keep an eye out.

This guy seems to think there are leaking problems with them? Anyone experienced the same issue or is he just not tightening it adequately?


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> About the rakers, I was aware of them. The sharpening guy filed them down on the electric and it cut a lot better. That stihl video really helped me see what they are, but my chain doesn't have the size numbers on it that I can see. About how much cutting before they will need it? I know you said go by when it's not cutting as well. Just wanted an idea. The whole sharpening thing is over my head at the moment, but I will be tackling it soon.



What some call "rakers" (as if they were cutters, like on a hand-saw) have been called "depth gauges" by mfgs since the first chipper chain. Gee, that describes their function.

Seems like some folks are talking up randomly filing them down occasionally. Not a good idea. Once filed down too much, the chain gets really grabby, a safety problem, and very rough-cutting at best. Chain links can even be damaged. Once too low, they can't be raised.

To do them right, you file them down to .025" below the tops of the cutters. That's all. Some filing guides, like Granberg's "File-N-Joint" enable quick simple and precise setting. I even posted a quick, cheap and dirty guide to setting depth gauges with one, to reduce conscious thought requirement: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/filing-depth-gauges-with-granberg-guide.238512/

I've found that, using that guide for filing, a chain's cutters gets worn back so slowly that the wear rate on the depth gauges keeps them in step- they almost *never *need filing.

Fluid containers:
In my "kit bag" are a fuel container for a backpacking stove. Holds mix tighly sealed and easily poured. Also a dish detergent bottle full of bar oil. Works great. Cost nada.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, I am going to give that pencil hole thing a try, Oil is especially tough when the jug is full.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

marcy-m said:


> Definitely love that can and how it stops flowing before over filling! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for something like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what kind of two stroke mix are you using?


----------



## dwasifar

marcy-m said:


> . I hit the "dirt" once when I put the saw down and it walked on me. When I grabbed it, the nose went into the pile of noodles and saw "dust" thankfully. Now I know to stop the saw and have a working chain break.



If I'm just moving a log to buck it or something, and I put the saw down running, I've developed the habit of just flexing my wrist forward on the top handle to push the chain brake lever as I do it. It'll still walk if it's on a hard surface, but I don't have to worry about the chain digging into the dirt - or my boot, for that matter.


----------



## dwasifar

marcy-m said:


> Congrats on the wood being delivered to your driveway!



Yeah, that was a nice thing to come home to. He told me it was ash, but it split more like elm, all stringy and tough. No matter. It all burns.


----------



## marcy-m

Anyone want to share pictures or just descriptions of their go kit that you take with you on site? Bar oil, gas and what else? Someone mentioned putting it all in a crate. What do you carry it in? What do you consider absolutely essential to take, and then what's nice to have but can get by without?

Thanks!

PS thanks Dancan - don't want to be a thread hog but I have so many questions. Everyone here's been really helpful, and I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

jakewells said:


> what kind of two stroke mix are you using?


So far I'm using the weedeater mix which is Briggs & Stratton oil mixed with ethanol 40:1

What do you use? Got a favorite oil? One repair guy on youtube swears by Marvel Mystery Oil, but I haven't been able to find it so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

My home made box (with a rope handle) had chainsaw gas, oil, various chain files (round, square, and flat), a stump vice, bar wrench, tuning screwdriver, torx wrench, spare chains (both 20 & 24") and sometimes I also include a spare bar. Plus a rag and some cleaning wipes. Also good to have some first aid stuff.


----------



## marcy-m

I had to look up stump vise and found this: 

The Stihl video mentioned an old toothbrush for cleaning. I figured I would include that, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> I had to look up stump vise and found this: . . .



That's pretty elaborate. And artsy. The plain, $10 -$20 stump vises work fine. Lots of people clamp their guide bar in a machinists type vise (if you have one on a work bench). Here is a thread on some variations I was playing with for filing vises you can clamp to a table, at home, on a worksite, etc.: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/.

I carry, and encourage others, to take 3 chains per saw with them. If you just need a light sharpening with a file, you can do that. But if you hit a rock, or don't have a good place to sharpen, it can be easier to swap out a chain and take care of it back at home. If you have gone through 3 chains, it is probably time to 'call it a day'.

What you take with you is up to you, your preferences, what types of cutting/scrounging you do, what type of work/maintenance you do on your own saw(s), etc. Here is a related thread (sorry, some photos lost): http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whats-in-your-saw-box.89533/

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Like Philbert said, my $10 stump vice is invaluable for sharpening in the field. Even use is at home on a work bench out side (instead of the vice in side). It is a small metal device that clamps to the bar.


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> So far I'm using the weedeater mix which is Briggs & Stratton oil mixed with ethanol 40:1
> 
> What do you use? Got a favorite oil? One repair guy on youtube swears by Marvel Mystery Oil, but I haven't been able to find it so far.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I 'think' that Briggs and Stratton is an Ethanol FREE mix. Guessing it's not cheap but you should do well with it.
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/shop/canned-fuel


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> Anyone want to share pictures or just descriptions of their go kit that you take with you on site? Bar oil, gas and what else? Someone mentioned putting it all in a crate. What do you carry it in? What do you consider absolutely essential to take, and then what's nice to have but can get by without?



10 gal tuff box sits beside me in the truck holding all my physical and small gear: helmet, gloves, chaps, files, stump vice, wrench etc and some food and *water*.

Messy stuff like chains, bar oil, gas mix, axe, peavey, flat repair (getting a flat tire with full load of wood on mountain roads isn't much fun), all ride in the back.


----------



## marcy-m

We put sunscreen and bug spray in there today. Here are my helpers unloading the Elm and Ash from today's load. Going for more once I get the saw started.






Edit to add: no elm today, heat got to me I guess. Elm was before I realized that our elms are as hard to split as everyone else's elm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> I 'think' that Briggs and Stratton is an Ethanol FREE mix. Guessing it's not cheap but you should do well with it.
> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/shop/canned-fuel


The Briggs is 2 cycle oil. Sorry if I wasn't clear.




I would like to try the premix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> 10 gal tuff box sits beside me in the truck holding all my physical and small gear: helmet, gloves, chaps, files, stump vice, wrench etc and some food and *water*.
> 
> Messy stuff like chains, bar oil, gas mix, axe, peavey, flat repair (getting a flat tire with full load of wood on mountain roads isn't much fun), all ride in the back.
> View attachment 358830


 Good idea. We all have gloves and safety glasses etc, and I think I have an old empty bin out in the shed too.

Seems that carrying a vice would be super heavy. I think I'll go the extra chain route since I haven't learned sharpening yet and the only vice we have is attached to a table







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> Messy stuff like chains, bar oil, gas mix, axe, peavey, flat repair (getting a flat tire with full load of wood on mountain roads isn't much fun), all ride in the back.
> View attachment 358830


What's a peavey?

Edit: I kept looking and found it. Looks very useful http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Peavey_2_(PSF).png


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> That's pretty elaborate. And artsy. The plain, $10 -$20 stump vises work fine. Lots of people clamp their guide bar in a machinists type vise (if you have one on a work bench). Here is a thread on some variations I was playing with for filing vises you can clamp to a table, at home, on a worksite, etc.: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/.
> 
> I carry, and encourage others, to take 3 chains per saw with them. If you just need a light sharpening with a file, you can do that. But if you hit a rock, or don't have a good place to sharpen, it can be easier to swap out a chain and take care of it back at home. If you have gone through 3 chains, it is probably time to 'call it a day'.
> 
> What you take with you is up to you, your preferences, what types of cutting/scrounging you do, what type of work/maintenance you do on your own saw(s), etc. Here is a related thread (sorry, some photos lost): http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whats-in-your-saw-box.89533/
> 
> Philbert



I caught CAD hanging around here..I just carry extra saws....hehehehehe


----------



## MustangMike

This is a stump vice, but you can buy one through one of our sponsors.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Stu...5&ci_sku=205180605&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> I caught CAD hanging around here..I just carry extra saws....hehehehehe


Does CAD stand for Chainsaw ADdiction? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> What's a peavey?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Big log mover arounder. There's different kinds, some lift the log for cutting, some just roll it around. There are various store bought and guys who are good welders here make their own. You can see cheap ones on the shelf at tractor supply and I think home despot might carry them.



Basically a lever with a hook and/or hook and swinging additional hook.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peavey_(tool)

Speaking of home despot, they carry echo mix oil, I like it, priced reasonable. I have tried it 50 to one, 40 to one and 32 to one, I am thinking I like 40 to one the best. Comes in a squeeze bottle with a measuring area at the top. Has added in fuel stabilizer as well. 40 to one is 3.2 ounces per gallon.

for bar oil I just pay attention to the shops when I am out getting stuff, when a jug goes on sale, that's what I get and use, not seeing any hugemongous difference in the brands really. I guess guys up north need "winter grade" for real below zero cold weather, I don't worry about that. 

I carry all my junk to the cutting site in plastic crates mostly. Looks like a freaking safari when I go out, bunch of saws, crates with stuff, various axes, log lifter, big pry bar, chains, come along, ropes, small tactical nukes, whatnot.


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> Big log mover arounder...
> 
> I carry all my junk to the cutting site in plastic crates mostly. Looks like a freaking safari when I go out, bunch of saws, crates with stuff, various axes, log lifter, big pry bar, chains, come along, ropes, small tactical nukes, whatnot.


  

I was wondering about chain oil differences. The echo brand oil I got is thinner than the other brand I got before. Thanks for the tip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Does CAD stand for Chainsaw ADdiction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



chainsaw acquisition disorder

there are guys here who *literally* own hundreds of saws, I have small dozens, at any one time, some actually work!!


----------



## marcy-m

Ha ha small dozens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Great looking firewoodin team marcy !!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

marcy-m said:


> So far I'm using the weedeater mix which is Briggs & Stratton oil mixed with ethanol 40:1
> 
> What do you use? Got a favorite oil? One repair guy on youtube swears by Marvel Mystery Oil, but I haven't been able to find it so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


briggs oil is good oil i usually run lucas semi syn 2 stroke oil from the parts house it is 6.99 per quart and the rate you mixing at that quart would make you 10 gallons.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

marcy-m said:


> The Briggs is 2 cycle oil. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to try the premix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mix that bottle with 2.5 gallons of gas would give you 40:1 or mix it with 2 gallons to give 32:1


----------



## dancan

Today's scrounge was in here , they wanted just a little bigger back yard .






We loaded the fir in Pioneerguy600's truck and then drug it home .






Since it was mid 80's I decided to go to the beach this afternoon .











After it cooled off I blocked it up , loaded the UTV and gave the load to a retired couple that I know .


----------



## marcy-m

dancan said:


> Great looking firewoodin team marcy !!!


Thanks Dancan! They're great 

That picture of your van! I love it! Great wood score made even better by passing it on. 

We're going to choose 20 or so of the best split pieces to take back to the homeowner with the Ash tree. She keeps saying that she would take it to her Dad in East Tx, but gas prices are too high. We figured that a small bundle might fit in her trunk when she goes for a visit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Ash will dry faster than any other hardwood. In fact, you can almost burn it right after you cut it, but it is best to season it for a while.


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike said:


> Ash will dry faster than any other hardwood. In fact, you can almost burn it right after you cut it, but it is best to season it for a while.



Thanks. I didn't know that. Great to know. In the same neighborhood we've been working on that 60+ yr old Az ash we saw another 1/2 cord of ash already cut to size and ready to split 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike said:


> torx wrench



I keep seeing these torx wrenches mentioned in saw boxes. What are you doing with them? I added headbands to the box today to help keep the sweat out of my eyes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

Yesterday's load






I guess the measurements are 6x4 1/2 x 2 1/2 which equals 67.5 if my mental math is up to par. According to this 

http://northernwoodlands.org/knots_and_bolts/a_cord_is_a_cord_is_a_cord

It takes.200 cf of loose pile to make a cord, so is it safe to think that was 1/3 cord? I'm pretty sure that number was based on already split wood, though. So maybe that little trailer will hold 1/4 cord?

When you see a pile of wood, what numbers do you use to estimate how many cords it'll end up being?

Edit to add: or was I thinking in the wrong direction, and being that it's logs it'll be more than 1/3 cord? I can't get my head around the air space between logs and no air space within the log as compared to air space of splits. Also the front of the trailer is filled with logs cut to size on the first tank of gas. I'm really, really terrible so far at starting the saw after that first tank. If I could have cut everything to 16" lengths, how many cords do you think will fit in that little trailer (6x4.5x16" = 36 cf = ? 1/5 of a cord? That seems too low a number, seems more like 1/4 or maybe even 1/3 cord. Confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

zogger said:


> I carry all my junk to the cutting site in plastic crates mostly. *Looks like a freaking safari when I go out*, bunch of saws, crates with stuff, various axes, log lifter, big pry bar, chains, come along, ropes, small tactical nukes, whatnot.



"Safari - tactical nukes" . . . .


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> Yesterday's load
> 
> I guess the measurements are 6x4 1/2 x 2 1/2 which equals 67.5 if my mental math is up to par. According to this
> 
> http://northernwoodlands.org/knots_and_bolts/a_cord_is_a_cord_is_a_cord
> 
> It takes.200 cf of loose pile to make a cord, so is it safe to think that was 1/3 cord? I'm pretty sure that number was based on already split wood, though. So maybe that little trailer will hold 1/4 cord?
> 
> When you see a pile of wood, what numbers do you use to estimate how many cords it'll end up being?
> 
> Edit to add: or was I thinking in the wrong direction, and being that it's logs it'll be more than 1/3 cord? I can't get my head around the air space between logs and no air space within the log as compared to air space of splits. Also the front of the trailer is filled with logs cut to size on the first tank of gas. I'm really, really terrible so far at starting the saw after that first tank. If I could have cut everything to 16" lengths, how many cords do you think will fit in that little trailer (6x4.5x16" = 36 cf = ? 1/5 of a cord? That seems too low a number, seems more like 1/4 or maybe even 1/3 cord. Confusing



I like to keep it unscientific and simple - 4'x4'x8' is a cord ... how many of cords do I estimate is in that pile - bob's your uncle


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> I like to keep it unscientific and simple - 4'x4'x8' is a cord ... how many of cords do I estimate is in that pile - bob's your uncle



no difference between split wood and logs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> no difference between split wood and logs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It really depends on how you stack it, too many variables. A tight stack holds more wood, a looser stack dries much mo bettah.

Technically, to sell, it should be tight stacked for a good measure, realistically around here, everyone gives everyone else slack, if we have a pic of a stack and say it is lebenty cord..we accept it unless wildly off. 

My stacks can sometimes be a little loose and I get woodalance, a wood avalanche. Started doing it bit tighter. Trying to find a happier medium, with nothing holding the wood up except gravity works.

You get that 3400? Those are nice saws, really.


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> no difference between split wood and logs?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Things pretty much work the same as zogger's location here - people ballpark cords. For those selling firewood, then a generous cord is best practice, or people simply won't re-order.

I've pegged my single load capacity at about 1 & 1/3 cord with my trailer when it's riding on flat springs, with a mix of hard and soft wood. My scrounging buddy gets a full cord+ handily into his 3/4 ton without the need for a trailer. I have my eye out for a nice 3/4 ton pre-1994 4x4. Something that I can still fix without needing computer diagnostics.

When you get your wood home, split it and stack it, then measure it, that will give you a good idea what you can carry.


----------



## marcy-m

What I'd really like to be able to do is see a bunch of wood and know about how many loads it'll take to get it & how much fence room I'll need to stack it. My daughter and I couldn't resist, so we picked this up in time to still make the late service 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> You get that 3400? Those are nice saws, really.


No, it was probably sold - didn't reply. I texted someone about a poulan pro. They immediately replied that they still had it. I answered right back asking when it was last started, if gas/oil mix was used. The ad said it had been used for only an hour. I also asked if it would start and stay running. No more replies after those questions 

We actually found a Walmart with the Fiskars x25 and x27. My daughter chose the longer x27. If she doesn't like it, we'll probably be taking it back. I'm curious to see the difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> What I'd really like to be able to do is see a bunch of wood and know about how many loads it'll take to get it & how much fence room I'll need to stack it. My daughter and I couldn't resist, so we picked this up in time to still make the late service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet you are actually sneaking up on that level of expertise. It won't take long, after a dozen or so trailer fulls and thinking about it, you'll be able to look at a pile or even just a downed tree and know pretty close how much ya got there and how many trips to move it.


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> No, it was probably sold - didn't reply. I texted someone about a poulan pro. They immediately replied that they still had it. I answered right back asking when it was last started, if gas/oil mix was used. The ad said it had been used for only an hour. I also asked if it would start and stay running. No more replies after those questions
> 
> We actually found a Walmart with the Fiskars x25 and x27. My daughter chose the longer x27. If she doesn't like it, we'll probably be taking it back. I'm curious to see the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lots of those kind of saws out there. guys use ethanol fuel, use it a coupla times, leavee it in there, go yank it, it won't run. that's why you see so many that look near new for sale used. Those saws typically need new fuel ines and filter and carb cleaned, maybe a kit iwth new gaskets, etc IF they weren't straight gassed with the phase separation that happens with ethanol fuel.

I pay five bucks or ten tops for junkers in that shape. Usually there is absolute crud in the tank. guys buy a saw, don't use it much "save money" by mixing the absolute cheapest gas they can find, then wonder why it won't work next year. then they start cussing out the saw calling it a POS and so on. Too cheap to dump out a partial tank and mix one gallon of fresh, or just use the canned fuel, which is what real light duty users should use anyway.

Old saying that fits, penny wise, pound foolish.

Guys even do that with expensive saws!

The good part is, this is how a lot of us wind up with a lot of good saws for cheap.

Last load I got, I think 50 or 60 bucks, back of my ratsun truck heaped up with saws trimmers and blowers.


----------



## MountainHigh

zogger said:


> I bet you are actually sneaking up on that level of expertise. It won't take long, after a dozen or so trailer fulls and thinking about it, you'll be able to look at a pile or even just a downed tree and know pretty close how much ya got there and how many trips to move it.



well said!


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> What's a peavey?
> 
> Edit: I kept looking and found it. Looks very useful http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Peavey_2_(PSF).png
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is mine. I will call it a log lifter and not a peavey, although it is similar. Useful for the right size logs, too big, nope, too small, nope. Around 12 to pushing it at 20 inches, and not real long. You got to have enough beef at the other end to get it to pickup and swing over a little and settle on the foot. Just for rolling though it works OK too. This one is a tractor supply special, I disremember what I paid for it, not much I think, around 30 bucks?

Bonus pic, my old 3400 when I still had it. It got heisted along with some other cool saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

bluesportster02 said:


> marcy here is a link to a gas can you may like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UHHuVGtFGI#t=14


That was the one I was referring to. I have a 1.5 or 1.25 gal can and a 5 gal can. I have not had any leaking issues.


----------



## nomad_archer

MountainHigh said:


> Those no-spill gas cans look great - I haven't seen them up here yet, but will keep an eye out.
> 
> This guy seems to think there are leaking problems with them? Anyone experienced the same issue or is he just not tightening it adequately?




They redesigned the top nozzel in 2010 after the recalled a bunch of gas cans for a possible leak issue. The new ones that I have dont leak and have a different child safe locking mechanism


----------



## nomad_archer

CTYank said:


> What some call "rakers" (as if they were cutters, like on a hand-saw) have been called "depth gauges" by mfgs since the first chipper chain. Gee, that describes their function.
> 
> Seems like some folks are talking up randomly filing them down occasionally. Not a good idea. Once filed down too much, the chain gets really grabby, a safety problem, and very rough-cutting at best. Chain links can even be damaged. Once too low, they can't be raised.
> 
> To do them right, you file them down to .025" below the tops of the cutters. That's all. Some filing guides, like Granberg's "File-N-Joint" enable quick simple and precise setting. I even posted a quick, cheap and dirty guide to setting depth gauges with one, to reduce conscious thought requirement: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/filing-depth-gauges-with-granberg-guide.238512/
> 
> I've found that, using that guide for filing, a chain's cutters gets worn back so slowly that the wear rate on the depth gauges keeps them in step- they almost *never *need filing.
> 
> Fluid containers:
> In my "kit bag" are a fuel container for a backpacking stove. Holds mix tighly sealed and easily poured. Also a dish detergent bottle full of bar oil. Works great. Cost nada.



Yep I use a depth gauge tool to set my rakers. I set mine at either .025 or .030 depending on what I will be cutting. The depth guage tool is like $3 but you need to get it right or like CTYank says it can be very grabby or extremely rough.


----------



## dwasifar

marcy-m said:


> When you see a pile of wood, what numbers do you use to estimate how many cords it'll end up being?



My rule of thumb is that when I've loaded my wife's little SUV with enough logs to make me start worrying about the rear springs, it's about 1/4 cord.


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> Here is mine. I will call it a log lifter and not a peavey, although it is similar. Useful for the right size logs, too big, nope, too small, nope. Around 12 to pushing it at 20 inches, and not real long. You got to have enough beef at the other end to get it to pickup and swing over a little and settle on the foot. Just for rolling though it works OK too. This one is a tractor supply special, I disremember what I paid for it, not much I think, around 30 bucks?
> 
> Bonus pic, my old 3400 when I still had it. It got heisted along with some other cool saws.



Do you use it to lift the log off the ground for sawing? Is it easier than plain ole rolling? 

That was a long bar! Sorry about the sticky fingers. Stupid thieves. Nice saw!

What do you think of the poulan pro 262 42 cc that was ran one season for a few hours, winterized, now he ca't start it. It's $40. He says he just never got the hand of starting it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Do you use it to lift the log off the ground for sawing? Is it easier than plain ole rolling?
> 
> That was a long bar! Sorry about the sticky fingers. Stupid thieves. Nice saw!
> 
> What do you think of the poulan pro 262 42 cc that was ran one season for a few hours, winterized, now he ca't start it. It's $40. He says he just never got the hand of starting it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, you go back a few cuts on the log end, grab it, roll it back and up and it sits on the foot, so you can make some clean bucking cuts.

As to the poulan, no idea on something that doesn't start and run. Could be a minor problem, just a dirty tank and a clogged up carb, to the guy could have toasted it and is giving you a story. 

Rule of thumb on craigslist..the more people minimize what they say is wrong with something, the worse it really is. If it was "minor", well, mr braniac woud fix it in three minutes and ask three times the money for it. saws/cars/trucks you name it.

IF you want to try it out, to check the saw, pull the plug, add maybe 1/4 teaspoon of fresh mix down the hole, then try starting it, see if it pops and runs.

Anyway, not saying it isn't worth it, not saying it is either. 40 is pretty high for a poulan non runner, unless it is some valuable semi collectable model.


----------



## MustangMike

Marcy, Never buy a saw in the "blind". Find someone who knows their stuff to come and look at it with you, or you stand a high chance of getting burned.


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> As to the poulan, no idea on something that doesn't start and run. Could be a minor problem, just a dirty tank and a clogged up carb, to the guy could have toasted it and is giving you a story.
> 
> Rule of thumb on craigslist..the more people minimize what they say is wrong with something, the worse it really is. If it was "minor", well, mr braniac woud fix it in three minutes and ask three times the money for it. saws/cars/trucks you name it.
> 
> IF you want to try it out, to check the saw, pull the plug, add maybe 1/4 teaspoon of fresh mix down the hole, then try starting it, see if it pops and runs.
> 
> Anyway, not saying it isn't worth it, not saying it is either. 40 is pretty high for a poulan non runner, unless it is some valuable semi collectable model.


I figured since I'm having such a time starting mine, maybe it's the same with him. I'm trrying to be cautious. buyer beware. Thanks for the info about starting it. I wasn't interested in buying it unless we could reasonably be sure we could fix it cheap. What about saws that will start but not stay running? Are those a better bet?

This non-runner is supposed to be 1 yr old, so not collectible or rare.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> I figured since I'm having such a time starting mine, maybe it's the same with him. I'm trrying to be cautious. buyer beware. Thanks for the info about starting it. I wasn't interested in buying it unless we could reasonably be sure we could fix it cheap. What about saws that will start but not stay running? Are those a better bet?
> 
> This non-runner is supposed to be 1 yr old, so not collectible or rare.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/free-craftsman-chain-saw.259989/


----------



## dancan

Marcy , go to home depot and see if they have any rental saws for sale. 
Stay away from the non runners .
Plenty of good guys there. Buy new and used from here.


----------



## MountainHigh

and stay away from low octane Ethanol pump gas in your 40 to 1 mix - leaving ethanol gas mix in the tank over time, is the reason many saws gum up and won't start and/or run well.
- - -

And even worse, I was looking at a near new 555 and couldn't figure out what was wrong with it - I took it to a service guy - he pulled the muffler and showed me the scoring on the cylinder wall - indicative of running without mix oil - the almost brand new saw was a throw away.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, ran a MM ported 562 on Sunday, AWSOME! Also ran an un-ported 560 and it was also strong, a nice saw.


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> showed me the scoring on the cylinder wall - indicative of running without mix oil - the almost brand new saw was a throw away.


That's exactly what I thought - people running them on straight gas. My husband is going to go with me. He's no expert by a long shot, but he knows way more than I do.

I bought some canned fuel tonight to put in the saw. I wonder if that 2nd start will be easier for me once a few tanks of non ethanol fuel flow through it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/free-craftsman-chain-saw.259989/


I was too late. Helping my teen son build a bag holder out of PVC for his lawn business. Thanks for passing it along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, ran a MM ported 562 on Sunday, AWSOME! Also ran an un-ported 560 and it was also strong, a nice saw.



NICE! - any more details?

So I'm guessing you are now on verge of porting your 362 c-m?


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> I bought some canned fuel tonight to put in the saw. I wonder if that 2nd start will be easier for me once a few tanks of non ethanol fuel flow through it.



It might work some loose, but depends on cause and how much gunk is in lines.

Standard practice is to check sparkplug and gap, and replace if worn badly - clean air filter (regularly), a clogged filter can cause poor running - and always use high octane gas mix (canned stuff is pricey so I use 93 octane pump gas - in Canada some 93 octane is guaranteed to contain no ethanol) -

If that doesn't fix your running issues, it may be time for a) some carb adjustment or b) a carb kit. c) carb kit and new fuel lines d) if you are mechanically challenged, a visit to your 2 stroke engine tech


----------



## marcy-m

MountainHigh said:


> If that doesn't fix your running issues, it may be time for a) some carb adjustment or b) a carb kit.


Is rebuilding a carbeurator something that my son and I can learn? Is that reasonable? We watched a youtube video, so you know that makes us experts, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

marcy-m said:


> Is rebuilding a carbeurator something that my son and I can learn? Is that reasonable? We watched a youtube video, so you know that makes us experts, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sure you can learn - carb kit is cheap. Youtube is great if you're selective - if you can find same make and model instructions it makes it even easier.

Worst case scenario is you screw up and have to buy new carb - usually not that pricey as well. If the saw is mission critical, then a good idea would be to check around for parts in advance of experimenting with repairs.

imho, taking risks and learning to be self-sufficient is a good thing - seldom a straight line to your goal, but good nevertheless. _ "The winner is the person that failed the most times"_ - can't remember author but I like it.


----------



## hardpan

In the carb don't poke wire in the holes and don't power blast through them with pressurized carb cleaner spray. Check the muffler screen for clogging.


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Is rebuilding a carbeurator something that my son and I can learn? Is that reasonable? We watched a youtube video, so you know that makes us experts, right?



It's not just a matter of swapping some parts. Cleaning, especially of the microscopic metering restrictions, is critical. One good way is five minutes with some simple green or such in an ultrasonic cleaner. If all else fails, some spray-can gumout or such into adjustment screw holes. Do NOT apply any pressure more than a few psi anywhere, if you want to not destroy the carb.

A very good idea: take notes and pix on disassembly. Stuff like "gasket inside/outside metering/pump diaphragm". Can't overdo that.

It helps to have small fingers working on these tiny carbs. Of course, all the parts are tiny, and very easily lost. Forewarned is ...


----------



## MustangMike

marcy-m said:


> Is rebuilding a carbeurator something that my son and I can learn? Is that reasonable? We watched a youtube video, so you know that makes us experts, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is how most of us learned how to do it. Make sure to keep it clean, and if your fuel tank is dirty dump it, and of course the gas filter is the first thing you change. Always do the simple things first, they often fix the problem w/ the fewest headaches.

Henry Ford: Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again, this time more intelligently.

My twisted version: Often the difference between success and failure is persistence.


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Is rebuilding a carbeurator something that my son and I can learn? Is that reasonable? We watched a youtube video, so you know that makes us experts, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have fairly good luck just cleaning carb and putting them back together, and then use new fuel lines and filters. Not all the time, but a lot of the times. There are miniscule teeny tiny screens inside the carbs, those get plugged quite easily. That's usually, but not always, the culprit, especially on saws not run a lot and allowed to sit up and dryout or run with bad dirty fuel or cracked fuel lines etc.

Take your time, take notes, snap pics as you disassemble, keep track of what goes where. They really don't have a ton of parts to them, just important on gasket and diaphragm placement. And carb kits will sometimes cover a few different models and have stuff you will use, and stuff you won't. You order carb kits by carb make and model, not saw make and model, much mo easier and cheaper and you get the right stuff then.

This is..one of those things if you could watch it done one time you would go, oh man, that's pretty easy. discovering it for yourself the first time will be harder.

Once you get the carb off, when you start to take it apart, a razor blade and wd40 will help a lot in getting it part without tearing gaskets.

man, I am a cheapskate....


----------



## MustangMike

Another member (Wood Doctor) has great results soaking the carb for 24 hours in gas/2cycle mix. Seems to clean things out.


----------



## marcy-m

MustangMike said:


> Another member (Wood Doctor) has great results soaking the carb for 24 hours in gas/2cycle mix. Seems to clean things out.


Taking it off the saw and soaking it without opening it up?

This is one of the main reasons I want to try one of those non running saws. $20 for a saw that we can learn on- seems like a great deal. The sticking point is that we have to be reasonably sure the saw is saveable, and that brings up our inexperience...and round and round we go.

Is it similar to rebuilding another 2 cycle carb like a trimmer carb? We have one of those here that isn't starting.

I'm just thinking "out loud" here, so forgive me if this is really stupid, but....say a saw was run on pure gas and seized. I get for free or nearly free and take it apart. Sure enough the pistons or whatever saws have grooved the walls. If it can be made to start...why not run it until it dies? Will that even work or does grooving mean you can't get a good explosion since the gas air mix is off? I know that has to be the stupidest question, but it seems like it might work. I'm thinking this has got to be like me teaching the kids how to make bread, "You can get the flour, the sugar, the water not exactly right and still get good bread; but if you mess up on the salt or the yeast you might get a brick." Trying to determine what's going to likely leave me with a brick vs something usable.

Edited to add: you can mess up the amount of water but not the temp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Taking it off the saw and soaking it without opening it up?
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I want to try one of those non running saws. $20 for a saw that we can learn on- seems like a great deal. The sticking point is that we have to be reasonably sure the saw is saveable, and that brings up our inexperience...and round and round we go.
> 
> Is it similar to rebuilding another 2 cycle carb like a trimmer carb? We have one of those here that isn't starting.
> 
> I'm just thinking "out loud" here, so forgive me if this is really stupid, but....say a saw was run on pure gas and seized. I get for free or nearly free and take it apart. Sure enough the pistons or whatever saws have grooved the walls. If it can be made to start...why not run it until it dies? Will that even work or does grooving mean you can't get a good explosion since the gas air mix is off? I know that has to be the stupidest question, but it seems like it might work. I'm thinking this has got to be like me teaching the kids how to make bread, "You can get the flour, the sugar, the water not exactly right and still get good bread; but if you mess up on the salt or the yeast you might get a brick." Trying to determine what's going to likely leave me with a brick vs something usable.
> 
> Edited to add: you can mess up the amount of water but not the temp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pulling the muffler helps a lot. Visually inspect the piston and cylinder, damage is damage, the tool might run now but won't last long and no sense further trashing the cylinder, as it might be salvageable caught early.

Now inspect the muffler itself, is the screen full of carbon, mud daubers build a nest in there? A plugged up muffler will give something a no start scenario real quick.

Enough! HAHAHAHAHA Get a cheap saw, get your hands dirty. Just think about what you are seeing. Analysis is 90% of repair.


----------



## marcy-m

Alright. Will do! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

And I found the fiskars right next to my saw on the shelf instead of in the old shed with the other ax and maul. I think she likes it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Pull the start cord slowly and see if the saw seems to have good compression (and then inspect the piston if you can, as zogger advises). If compression is OK, it is worth the time.


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Taking it off the saw and soaking it without opening it up?
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I want to try one of those non running saws. $20 for a saw that we can learn on- seems like a great deal. The sticking point is that we have to be reasonably sure the saw is saveable, and that brings up our inexperience...and round and round we go.
> 
> *Is it similar to rebuilding another 2 cycle carb like a trimmer carb? We have one of those here that isn't starting.*
> 
> I'm just thinking "out loud" here, so forgive me if this is really stupid, but....say a saw was run on pure gas and seized. I get for free or nearly free and take it apart. Sure enough the pistons or whatever saws have grooved the walls. If it can be made to start...why not run it until it dies? Will that even work or does grooving mean you can't get a good explosion since the gas air mix is off? I know that has to be the stupidest question, but it seems like it might work. I'm thinking this has got to be like me teaching the kids how to make bread, "You can get the flour, the sugar, the water not exactly right and still get good bread; but if you mess up on the salt or the yeast you might get a brick." Trying to determine what's going to likely leave me with a brick vs something usable.
> 
> Edited to add: you can mess up the amount of water but not the temp



The key is "diaphragm carb" rather than "2-cycle carb". Turns out, diaphragms on an Echo trimmer/brushcutter from the late '70s went south about 5 yrs back. Gentle cleaning and carb kit, and it still works like new. Just gotta be sure that you pick through the kit for an exact match for gaskets, metering diaphragm and pump diaphragm. Replacing inlet needle can be tricky because of tiny parts and a spring in the midst. If you go there, carb mfg's website should provide the info you need for setting the lever height. Very important to get that right.

Some carbs have different Low-speed and High-speed adjuster needles. Should not be confused.

Straight-gassed engine won't teach you much. To see if an engine is potentially operable, you'll need a good compression tester, and a properly administered test. All else is arm-waving. Sorry. Typically, if you don't see compression reading above 125-130 psi, it'll leave a bad taste. Were you closer, it'd take 10 minutes.

Overall, it's like medical triage, determining where to allocate resources. And where to pass.


----------



## cheeves

MustangMike said:


> Another member (Wood Doctor) has great results soaking the carb for 24 hours in gas/2cycle mix. Seems to clean things out.


I like using alkahol, but have used most everything!!


----------



## marcy-m

Thanks to everyone for all the great advice. It's been raining here (we need it), so we've been shopping for school supplies. When the weather clears up, we'll be taking apart the trimmer's carb. Planning to get a compression tester first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

marcy its like cooking you might destroy the kitchen the first few time but you will master it in time it just take steady hands and a magnifying glass to work on chainsaw carburetors.


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the great advice. It's been raining here (we need it), so we've been shopping for school supplies. When the weather clears up, we'll be taking apart the trimmer's carb. Planning to get a compression tester first.



One simple way to get a good compression tester, with repair parts kit included- get an OTC (Owatonna Tool Co) 5606 kit. Can be had for ~$50 from Amazon. Unfortunately most of the cheapies are inaccurate, throwaways. That kit has adapters for various plug bores- 10/12/18 mm. $91+ from Walmart! This kit is general-purpose, and yes, some saws have tiny 10 mm plugs. I've three of them.

Sears used to have good ones, labelled for Penske. No mo. Snap-On's are good, but pricey. Lots of luck. Carbs are fun.


----------



## marcy-m

CTYank said:


> One simple way to get a good compression tester, with repair parts kit included- get an OTC (Owatonna Tool Co) 5606 kit. Can be had for ~$50 from Amazon. Unfortunately most of the cheapies are inaccurate, throwaways. That kit has adapters for various plug bores- 10/12/18 mm. $91+ from Walmart! This kit is general-purpose, and yes, some saws have tiny 10 mm plugs. I've three of them. Lots of luck. Carbs are fun.



Ha ha You don't want to know that I was planning to go to Northern for it oops  I'll take a look at amazon. Thanks! 

I'm really looking forward to learning about carbeurators because I've heard that word thrown around for so long. It's like the kiss of death on something, "the carb is messed up on that one (trimmer etc)" so it never gets used, sits there until it's finally thrown away. I'm also really excited to be able to help my son get a start on learning the basics of how these little wonders work. I appreciate all the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

I have learned more about trees in the last 3 months than maybe the whole of my life so far. And I used to roam our acreage in East Texas with a great field guide with the kids id'ing all types of plants and trees. (Then we'd sit and draw what we saw.)

I was wondering about Hickory. Does it have a another name? How about birch?

i just learned that cottonwood is poplar and bois d'arc / horse apple tree is hedge / Osage!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

jakewells said:


> marcy its like cooking you might destroy the kitchen the first few time but you will master it in time it just take steady hands and a magnifying glass to work on chainsaw carburetors.


Jake, that helps a lot because I made a bunch of bricks when I was learning to bake bread ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

lol glad i helped.


----------



## zogger

some voodoo to small engine carbs but not much. Most of the time a good cleaning works. sometimes carbs get so shot you just slap need a new one. got a deal on my rototiller that way, tried cleaning it, etc, no go, just too corroded, new carb and for 100 total, tiller plus new carb, got a great rear tine self propelled runner.

Just take em off, pay attention, take apart, clean, reassemble, reinstall, try them. Once you do some it usually isn't that hard, although for dang sure some are lots more trouble to get off the engine than others.

Your local small engine shop might give ya a few for two bucks just to play with. Most will have a junk carb box.

There are TONS of small engine tools out there that the owners don't want to pay shop rates to fix, so they buy new stuff, but..that is about what is wrong with them a lot, dirty carbs and bad fuel lines. 

I keep myself in mowers and chainsaws and various whatnots now getting mostly junkers. Still have a decent stack to go through, although I am short on mowers now, used them up, ha! Next winter I will look for some more cheap or free ones.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i usually get stuff like that for free zogger. i scored a poulan 306A that way had a busted diaphragm.


----------



## MustangMike

You will also find there are different trees in different places, or the same tree will go by a different name.

Around here we have both Shag Bark Hickory and Smooth Bark Hickory. Hickory nuts are supposed to be edible, but I have not tried them yet. I think you are supposed to check that they don't float, if they do they are bad. Hickory is very hard and very good BTU wood.

There are numerous kinds of birch, but the best burning one by far is Black Birch ... aka Sweet Birch. If you scrape the bark, it will smell like wintergreen. Most of the other birch is fast burning / low BTU wood.


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> I have learned more about trees in the last 3 months than maybe the whole of my life so far. And I used to roam our acreage in East Texas with a great field guide with the kids id'ing all types of plants and trees. (Then we'd sit and draw what we saw.)
> 
> I was wondering about Hickory. Does it have a another name? How about birch?
> 
> i just learned that cottonwood is poplar and bois d'arc / horse apple tree is hedge / Osage!



Tree identification, and all the nuances thereof, is a never-ending study. At least I wouldn't want it to be.  "Knowing Your Trees" published by the American Forestry Association has been my "bible" on forest trees for years. 2 full pages of pix & text on each. I still study it.

Hickories are an American story. Lots of species here: Shagbark, Mockernut, Shellbark, Pignut. Pecan is a member of the genus. The ref. above helps me a lot with bark & leaf pix and a geographic distribution map. Great fuelwood, but get it dried quick to minimize powder-post beetles. Fragrance of burning hickory is like incense. Splitting it will make you work.

Ditto birches with many species. As Mike says, black (aka sweet) birch is the pick of the litter. Great fragrance also, can be a SOB to split.

Ditto with the poplars. Cottonwood is A poplar species. Grows around us and in E TX. Huge tree, so-so wood. Loves to invade sewers. Parts of Montana, that's all they've got for logs.

Fair is fair. Now you can share with us about bois d'arc, which I've heard has nasty thorns, exudes sap when green that can mess up a saw something terrible, is really tough stuff, and burns great. Aka Osage Orange.

We're spoiled here. Lots of great ashes, maples and oaks too. Many species of each, of course.


----------



## hardpan

You got it. Hickory doesn't last real long in the stack. Insects love it too.


----------



## dancan

Since birch bark is waterproof it will rot from the inside out all by itself , best split it as soon as you can or at least run the chainsaw down lengthwise to break the bark .


----------



## nomad_archer

As everyone else has said it is a never ending learning curve. I have some stuff I have been splitting that I wasn't sure exactly what it was when I hauled it home. I was cutting tops and whatever else was left around from a land owner that had his property logged. So the only thing I had to go off of was the bark. Turns out I got a lot of read oak. It has a very distinct grain and smell when it is split. Red oak stinks. But I am glad I have it along with the other cherry ash and others in my stack. Some I have not idea what it was but if it was good enough hardwood for the loggers it is good enough for my stove.


----------



## CTYank

nomad_archer said:


> As everyone else has said it is a never ending learning curve. I have some stuff I have been splitting that I wasn't sure exactly what it was when I hauled it home. I was cutting tops and whatever else was left around from a land owner that had his property logged. So the only thing I had to go off of was the bark. Turns out I got a lot of read oak. It has a very distinct grain and smell when it is split. *Red oak stinks*. But I am glad I have it along with the other cherry ash and others in my stack. Some I have not idea what it was but if it was good enough hardwood for the loggers it is good enough for my stove.



A little harsh? I'd say freshly-split red oak "fragrance" brings back fond memories of hot fires on frosty nights past, and promises many more to come. Super easy to split, too. Northern red oak = fastest-growing oak in the NE.


----------



## MustangMike

As I have said before, the pros often refer to it as "piss oak".

But it does have a lot of BTUs, and makes beautiful flooring.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , piss oak , I've never come across it up here but we have cat spruce , smells like an old male tomcat ..... Wonderful christmas trees for people you don't like LOL .


----------



## BillNole

My first score of the season. Finally! I hurt my back, just as Winter was winding down and that combined with being otherwise occupied has kept me from scrounging this season. I had all of next year's wood put up last year and this will be for year after next, but I was starting to get a little antsy about not having anything curing yet. 

I'd forgotten just how heavy freshly downed oak can be!

This was from a CL add and could be just the beginning of an ongoing opportunity, given the number of trees the homeowner still has to take down. Most of this was already bucked at 16" up to about 4 feet. I ended up having to noodle most everything as I'm not as young as I once was, nor am I as stupid, as to try to pick up so many massive pieces.

This proved to be a full Suburban, completely full to the liner from front to back. I've loaded my Suburban many times before, mostly with elm the past few years, but this load of oak had her groanin' on the two mile trip home! There's a few pieces left to get this afternoon, plus a quick raking of the noodles. Splitting this weekend...


----------



## MustangMike

Nice score, not much heavier than Red Oak. Does terrible damage if it falls on a house.


----------



## BillNole

Thanks Mike. Just got back from getting the last few pieces cut up and noodled and raking up. Of course, this had to be done on the two hottest days of the year so far, right during the worst time of the days! I lost 6 lbs yesterday and 4 today, but I'm sure I'll get today's back on as quick as I did yesterday's with a series of arm-bends...

I'm gonna enjoy working with my 15 year old son, splitting this over the weekend. He's only split elm so far and enjoys the challenge of it as much as I do. This should be a treat for him, although I'm curious to see whether a maul or Fiskers will do better in red oak. The mauls generally were better in elm.

Might fire up the gas splitter just to run it for awhile to keep everything lubed. His call, but he prefers swinging. That's my boy!


----------



## Philbert

If I had a gas splitter, and the site was only 2 miles away, I might think about bringing the splitter to the site instead of noodling all of those pieces.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Splitting is great exercise, I just split another face cord of Chestnut Oak for my daughter today. Just brought the Fiskars, but will have to bring the wedges and a sledge next time, some of the big rounds (30"+) have knots in them and would not go for me today. Seems like it has been brutally hot almost every time I split or cut this year. I don't remember another year when almost every time I get home I have to take off my T shirt and jeans because they are drenched in sweat.

That said, I enjoy it any way.

Gas splitter ... what is that ... the only gas splitters I have say Stihl on them!


----------



## marcy-m

BillNole said:


> My first score of the season!
> 
> This was from a CL add and could be just the beginning
> 
> View attachment 360313



High five to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

I was able to go my local dealer today. I remembered why I didn't go back. When the repair guy came out, he was great. The two guys up front had been trying to convince me that I couldn't sharpen the chain by myself, the machine was better, and there's no way to tell what kind of chain I have...whatever I asked they gave me the wrong answers. Thanks to y'all I knew they were the wrong answers, so thanks again for that. When the repair guy came out, he at least knew what he was talking about. The other two disappeared.

So now I have a file, but none of the guides looked like what I saw here. Anyone have a name for that guide? It's a Stihl dealer

No parts for my saw, though. 

I'm thinking about trying to carefully sharpen the saw without it. (Edit: sharpen without the guide)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

Philbert said:


> If I had a gas splitter, and the site was only 2 miles away, I might think about bringing the splitter to the site instead of noodling all of those pieces.
> 
> Philbert



Not a bad thought Philbert, but the wood was on the other side of a fairly substantial swale that I couldn't have carried the wood across without noodling anyway, nor could I have gotten the splitter to the other side due to a just completed retaining wall along the drive. It was all good though as the wood was just on the other side, so I didn't have to carry it very far and it was a short drive home too! N


----------



## MustangMike

Marcy, if you focus you do not need a guide. Just try and be consistent and maintain the original angle. Stihl chain will have a mark on the back of the top of the tooth that will be parallel to the correct file angle.


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> So now I have a file, but none of the guides looked like what I saw here. Anyone have a name for that guide? It's a Stihl dealer





MustangMike said:


> Marcy, if you focus you do not need a guide. .



I encourage you to use a guide - especially if you are starting out.

There are many ways that a file can move unintentionally, leading to unsatisfactory filing results. The various guides help to control at least one of these movements/positions:

- file height;





- top plate angle;



- 'down angle';

- all of these;



- file height and depth gauge height;




You do not have to use a STIHL file guide on a STIHL saw or chain - (although, some guides only work on certain sizes or brands of chain).

Again, file guides can _help_ you get a consistent, sharp chain, but they still require some practice and skill. Not hard to learn if you understand what you are trying to achieve: sharp top and side plate edges, and consistent cutter angles and lengths.

Philbert


----------



## CRThomas

I get logs for free because most tree trimmers only have a trailer and can't handle that big stuff. I have a 12 foot roll back with a 10 ton hydro winch on it I either pull the log on the truck or take the truck out of gear and pull the truck under the log.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> I encourage you to use a guide - especially if you are starting out.
> 
> There are many ways that a file can move unintentionally, leading to unsatisfactory filing results. The various guides help to control at least one of these movements/positions:
> 
> - file height;
> View attachment 360409
> 
> View attachment 360410
> 
> 
> - top plate angle;
> View attachment 360411
> 
> 
> - 'down angle';
> 
> - all of these;
> View attachment 360412
> 
> 
> - file height and depth gauge height;
> View attachment 360418
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to use a STIHL file guide on a STIHL saw or chain - (although, some guides only work on certain sizes or brands of chain).
> 
> Again, file guides can _help_ you get a consistent, sharp chain, but they still require some practice and skill. Not hard to learn if you understand what you are trying to achieve: sharp top and side plate edges, and consistent cutter angles and lengths.
> 
> Philbert



What Philbert said. I got the Stihl complete sharpening kit which is the round file with file height guide, flat file, and depth guage. Then I bought the Stihl FF1 since I had the other kit. The FF1 helps set the top plate angle. That combination worked for me an was readily available at the my local stihl dealer. The other brand saw dealers where more like hardware stores that sell saws and didn't have many of the accessories or knowledge to be very helpful. If you cant find what you need locally I would suggest picking up a Granberg online. Stihl only sells through local dealers so if your local dealers stinks then you are out of luck. Husky sells online so if you find a product you like and it ls not available locally then you have a chance finding it online. But I was about 2 seconds from picking up the Granberg when I found the stihl FF1. I already have the stihl sharpening kit so it was a no brainer for me and it works well. Good luck finding what you need. But if the local shop isnt helpful I would go online and find what works for you.


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> What Philbert said. I got the Stihl complete sharpening kit which is the round file with file height guide, flat file, and depth guage. Then I bought the Stihl FF1 since I had the other kit. The FF1 helps set the top plate angle.


I told him I needed a sharpening kit, but I guess they push the sharpening service so hard that they don't carry them. I thought the guide was called an F1, but that didn't ring any bells for the guy. I'll go back today, find it in the catalog myself, and order it. Then I'm going to try to find another dealer. Thanks! I'll get this one way or another since I've got wood waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Marcy,
Here is the complete filing kit: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/completefilekits/

Here is the FF1 File Guide Holder: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/ff1fileguide/

Sounds like a no good dealer. I got lucky when I found my dealer. They sharpen chains as a service but also helped explain to me how to do it on my own and what I needed to get it right. I took a chain in that I couldnt get sharp when I was learning and they explained what I had done wrong and how to correct it. Plus advice on how to use the grinder and a file/guide combo I described. That with the additional help of philbert and I finally got it and have been sharpening scary sharp chains every since.


----------



## marcy-m

nomad_archer said:


> Marcy,
> Here is the complete filing kit: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/completefilekits/
> 
> Here is the FF1 File Guide Holder: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/filing-tools/ff1fileguide/
> 
> That with the additional help of philbert and I finally got it and have been sharpening scary sharp chains every since.



Thanks, I'll show them these links if I have any more trouble. Not used to having a smart phone or I could have looked for it while there yesterday. Duh

I thought about those two out front, and I remembered I didn't ask them those questions. They asked me what I needed from the repair guy after the lady went to get him. I told them I really wanted to learn to sharpen my chain by hand. I guess I should have kept my mouth shut. Whatever. 

I'm excited to learn this. I'm sure I won't be sharpening today since the ff1 has to be ordered. I hope I can get to the scary sharp chain status because they don't come from the shop that sharp.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy-m

Anyone get a lot of smaller stuff when you scrounge? How do you cut it? 

We don't need a fire 24/7, so I start lots of fires. That means kindling, so I've been getting smaller stuff, too. I'm just wondering how y'all cut that. 

I think I'm going to build a cutting...form I guess you would call it. 4 quarter pallets joined with 1x2 so I could pile all the sticks in there. Then run the saw in between two sets of pallets. Cut a bunch at one time. I don't know what to call it so maybe that's why I can't find anything on google.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

I usually dont mess with anything smaller than my forearm. I use a propane plumbing torch as my kindling now since I moved to using MAP gas for my home soldering needs. I have to use up the propane fuel cans and what better way then to start the wood stove. I never would have thought of it but I saw it on AS and thought I would give it a try. So now it is just one less thing for me to have to work with. I use some news paper as well to help get things going.


----------



## BillNole

Marcy, I actually use a chop saw, either in the garage, or sometimes out in my wood cutting corner if there's more than just a few cuts, to cut down small stuff to length. It's quick and easy for whatever fits under the blade. I even use a pair of lopping shears for some of the really small stuff (smaller than thumb thick?) that I'll then set out to dry to use later as kindling.




How's that for reusing an old cracked resin lawn chair? Makes a working drying stand for the little bits...

I too have used a torch for starting fires. I found one with a trigger starter on sale that was just too convenient to pass up and now I wouldn't want to start a fire without it. Smarter or lazier, I don't care. I just like it! haha.


----------



## nomad_archer

BillNole said:


> Marcy, I actually use a chop saw, either in the garage, or sometimes out in my wood cutting corner if there's more than just a few cuts, to cut down small stuff to length. It's quick and easy for whatever fits under the blade. I even use a pair of lopping shears for some of the really small stuff (smaller than thumb thick?) that I'll then set out to dry to use later as kindling.
> 
> View attachment 360432
> 
> 
> How's that for reusing an old cracked resin lawn chair? Makes a working drying stand for the little bits...
> 
> I too have used a torch for starting fires. I found one with a trigger starter on sale that was just too convenient to pass up and now I wouldn't want to start a fire without it. Smarter or lazier, I don't care. I just like it! haha.



I have the trigger starter as well. It is definitely the ticket.


----------



## Philbert

Lots of ways to sharpen, and lots of gadgets for sale. You don't need them all. You just need to find _one_ way that works for _you_.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Lots of ways to sharpen, and lots of gadgets for sale. You don't need them all. You just need to find _one_ way that works for _you_.
> 
> Philbert


I nominate that as the best post of day. There is a lot of wisdom in that post.


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> Anyone get a lot of smaller stuff when you scrounge? How do you cut it?


I will burn anything thicker than my thumb. I use something like this:


for stuff up to 2" if it is green; slightly smaller if it is dead.

Available at ACE Hardware and most garden centers. $30 - $40. Make sure that it is an 'anvil' type, and has 'compound leverage'.

Your kids can use it on smaller stuff while you saw.

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

Philbert said:


> I will burn anything thicker than my thumb. I use something like this:
> View attachment 360435
> 
> for stuff up to 2" if it is green; slightly smaller if it is dead.
> 
> Available at ACE Hardware and most garden centers. $30 - $40. Make sure that it is an 'anvil' type, and has 'compound leverage'.
> 
> Your kids can use it on smaller stuff while you saw.
> 
> Philbert


Just curious why you use the anvil style over the bypass. I've had a couple of both over the years and I like the anvil for dried hard wood better but is their another advantage? I like the bypass to get closer for pruning cuts.


----------



## marcy-m

Here's what we have. The pile behind it is what they won't cut





I'll take a picture of the form when I get it built. May be a few days. Just got the call my mother in law was rushed to ER.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

I'd bring the chop saw out to that and knock it down in little time. 

Yikes on the bent handle hatchet! 

Hope you MIL is ok, but ER trips are rarely just a trip to get ice cream...


----------



## Philbert

hardpan said:


> Just curious why you use the anvil style over the bypass.



Anvil cuts through wood better - green or dead, but it crushes the wood fibers around the cut. Bypass makes a cleaner cut, so it it better for pruning branches on living trees that you want to save, but won't cut as deep, especially as it starts to lose its edge, or on dead branches. I have both, but only use the anvil style for storm clean up and firewood tasks.

Compound leverage really makes a difference in applying pressure.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

marcy-m said:


> Here's what we have. The pile behind it is what they won't cut



There are some photos on the second page of this thread, of sawbucks specifically designed to hold branches for cutting. You don't have to buy these, but they might give you some ideas:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-to-build-a-folding-sawbuck.247300/page-2

Also, Post #6 in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-buddy.231742/#post-4219835

Lots of other ideas out there for cutting branches, including the 'JawSaw' and the 'Chainsaw Buddy" (you can Google these if interested). Depends on what you want to spend, where you do your cutting, and how many toys you want to accumulate! A home make version of one of the sawbucks in that thread might be a good start - could build something out of scrap pipe or 2X4's if you have a spot where you normally would cut these up.

OK: one more thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...all-diameter-bent-wood-and-lots-of-it.186935/

Philbert


----------



## CTYank

marcy-m said:


> I was able to go my local dealer today. I remembered why I didn't go back. When the repair guy came out, he was great. The two guys up front had been trying to convince me that I couldn't sharpen the chain by myself, the machine was better, and there's no way to tell what kind of chain I have...whatever I asked they gave me the wrong answers. Thanks to y'all I knew they were the wrong answers, so thanks again for that. When the repair guy came out, he at least knew what he was talking about. The other two disappeared.
> 
> So now I have a file, but none of the guides looked like what I saw here. Anyone have a name for that guide? It's a Stihl dealer
> 
> No parts for my saw, though.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to carefully sharpen the saw without it. (Edit: sharpen without the guide)



There are lots of folks who'll tell you to file free-hand- works just fine. Then folks will tell you to have a given loop ground after every so many filings.  Point is, there are lots of variables to deal with simultaneously, too many for "normal" people to manage. Anyhow it doesn't have to be a hair-shirt or macho thing.

I'd suggest you forget buying filing kit from a Stihl dealer, unless they sell Granberg's "File-N-Joint". That can be had from Northern Tool for $20-something. See Philbert's picture, but note that the chain is too low and much too far forward. I got one about 35 yrs back and still use the same one. It has a place in my tool bag, so I can touch up a chain anywhere, normally every second refueling. It enables extreme consistency, and with a flat file can set depth gauges very accurately and simply. Normally a single stroke per cutter, maybe two, and they are like razors.

Using that guide, you can easily make any ground chain noticeably better. Myself, I use my NT grinder only on chains that have been used for trenching or other atrocities. I've shown some folks around here how to use that guide. Took minutes, then they maintained their own chains quickly and simply. IMHO the bitsy-piecey filing guides are kludges that can litter the woods. I'm all about K.I.S.S.


----------



## nomad_archer

CTYank said:


> IMHO the bitsy-piecey filing guides are kludges that can litter the woods. I'm all about K.I.S.S.



We all have opinions but my kludge as you describe it works very very very well for me and takes up less space and doenst need adjusting each time I use it. Not that what you are using takes much effort once you know how to use it either. Again we all find what works for us. But along with the KISS principle the file guilde and file guide holder is technically mechanically simpler then the granberg setup and most likely produces very similar results. But we have had this conversation as well and I would have a granberg but I found something else that worked with what I had that I could source locally for a little less. Thank goodness we have options in saws and accessories otherwise what would we be able to debate about.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

I bought this same kit years ago and the complete filing kit from stihl is very nice, and the files are better than most aftermarket files you find locally.


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> I encourage you to use a guide - especially if you are starting out.
> 
> There are many ways that a file can move unintentionally, leading to unsatisfactory filing results. The various guides help to control at least one of these movements/positions:
> 
> - file height;
> View attachment 360409
> 
> View attachment 360410
> 
> 
> - top plate angle;
> View attachment 360411
> 
> 
> - 'down angle';
> 
> - all of these;
> View attachment 360412
> 
> 
> - file height and depth gauge height;
> View attachment 360418
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to use a STIHL file guide on a STIHL saw or chain - (although, some guides only work on certain sizes or brands of chain).
> 
> Again, file guides can _help_ you get a consistent, sharp chain, but they still require some practice and skill. Not hard to learn if you understand what you are trying to achieve: sharp top and side plate edges, and consistent cutter angles and lengths.
> 
> Philbert


I have a similar guide to the Granberg named the Fercad G.L. high speed 75. The two angle adjustments go from 0 to 45 degrees for the top angle and 0 to 40 degrees for the up/down angle. I usually set the top angle for 30 degrees but I am not sure what to set the other angle for. I had been setting it to 5 degrees but I have been reading some places where it should be 0 degrees. What are the angles you use? Thanks


----------



## Philbert

30 and 0° is a good place to start, unless you have a reason to set it differently. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Look at the specs on your chain box. I believe 30 is correct for most Stihl Round File, semi chisel s/b 0, but full chisel I believe is 10.

Again, check the box your chain came in, or look it up on line. Or you can just match what is on a new chain.


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> 30 and 0° is a good place to start, unless you have a reason to set it differently.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Phil


----------



## stihly dan

Is yhis a scrounging thread or filing thread?


----------



## MustangMike

Can't scrounge if you don't file. This has been a friendly thread, and we should keep it that way.

I wish Clint (who started this thread) were still posting, I don't have a good feeling regarding his disappearance from this thread.


----------



## Philbert

There are lots of threads about sharpening, and lots of different ideas. People disagree about the 'best' angles for different applications. The filing guides mentioned only help you get the angles you choose. Good idea to search for and read some of those threads. 

Back to scrounging, I was out walking the dog and I saw this about a block from my house. Good thing that my garage is already full, or I would have to do a whole bunch of fast, night work.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> There are lots of threads about sharpening, and lots of different ideas. People disagree about the 'best' angles for different applications. The filing guides mentioned only help you get the angles you choose. Good idea to search for and read some of those threads.
> 
> Back to scrounging, I was out walking the dog and I saw this about a block from my house. Good thing that my garage is already full, or I would have to do a whole bunch of fast, night work.
> 
> Philbert



Do you have a trailer? You could always scrounge a trailer full, split it, restack in the trailer, keep it in there, run a CL ad, and sell it. Lather, rinse, repeat.

give ya a few bucks and some trigger time.


----------



## Philbert

Not sure if the scale is clear Zog, but those are noodle-in-place size pieces. I would need a decent sized hoist to snatch and run!

If I really needed it I would ask for permission and for them to delay the pick up as long as possible. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Can't scrounge if you don't file. This has been a friendly thread, and we should keep it that way.
> 
> I wish Clint (who started this thread) were still posting, I don't have a good feeling regarding his disappearance from this thread.




Yup , on all counts .


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Can't scrounge if you don't file. This has been a friendly thread, and we should keep it that way.
> 
> I wish Clint (who started this thread) were still posting, I don't have a good feeling regarding his disappearance from this thread.


Clint is a good dude, sold me a good old 346xp... Hope he is OK.


----------



## MustangMike

Don, do you know how to contact him and see if he is OK? I think many on this site would appreciate it.


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Don, do you know how to contact him and see if he is OK? I think many on this site would appreciate it.


PM is all I got, but will shoot him a message.


----------



## lapeer20m

Neighbor asked if I would be willing to drop this tree just for the firewood. 

It's a dead oak tree I'm pretty sure. I only have a 20" bar, but I think it's enough. I burn mostly softwoods because that's what I have access too. I've NEVER burned oak before.

He also has several large dead standing red pines I've been gifted.


----------



## dancan

I've tried that Don , no response


----------



## BillNole

Let us know how it goes lapeer! Pics of the results, or...


----------



## sunfish

dancan said:


> I've tried that Don , no response


Bummer Dan, I sent him one this morning and nothing so far?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

havent done much cutting or splitting this last week. but Im on vacation next week so i think ill do some adding to the stack then. Ill be building a new woodshed so im looking at some ideas as to how i want to build it. just as big as possible


----------



## Deleted member 83629

lapeer20m said:


> Neighbor asked if I would be willing to drop this tree just for the firewood.
> 
> It's a dead oak tree I'm pretty sure. I only have a 20" bar, but I think it's enough. I burn mostly softwoods because that's what I have access too. I've NEVER burned oak before.
> 
> He also has several large dead standing red pines I've been gifted.
> 
> View attachment 360625


oak is awesome get every piece you can out of it and 20'' will be fine


----------



## MustangMike

lapeer20m said:


> Neighbor asked if I would be willing to drop this tree just for the firewood.
> 
> It's a dead oak tree I'm pretty sure. I only have a 20" bar, but I think it's enough. I burn mostly softwoods because that's what I have access too. I've NEVER burned oak before.
> 
> He also has several large dead standing red pines I've been gifted.
> 
> View attachment 360625



Oak is very heavy and Hard, but will burn very well (high BTUs) if you let it dry. If your 20" bar is not as wide as the tree, add some side cuts after you make the notch. Make sure you have a good notch, I like to use a Masdaan rope puller to coax things along if the tree does not have an obvious lean.

Good Luck, Oak is worth the work. Also, always wear a helmet if there are dead branches above (always a good idea when dropping trees). Sooner of later, something unexpected will happen, be ready. Wedges are also often very handy to have around. I also often use them when cutting the stump low so the bar does not get pinched.


----------



## lapeer20m

It turns out it was not an oak tree. I'm pretty sure it's elm, but positive it's not oak. Good thing I have a hydraulic splitter!

I had my buddy stop by with his 5 ton truck. That was handy.








We hauled two truckloads of elm and one giant load of pine.


----------



## Erik B

Good score. That should keep you busy for a few hours cutting and splitting. Hydro splitter is the only way to go with elm.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I want toys like that!


----------



## BillNole

I've used mostly elm for several years now and very much enjoy the challenge of splitting it by hand. I did finally buy a hydraulic splitter last summer, as an acknowledgement that I'm not as young as I once was though. I still split by hand, but it's good to know I have the splitter for when it's just too much, or no longer something I enjoy.

Awesome truck there! That sure brings back a lot of memories for this USA Vet!


----------



## zogger

That 5 ton army truck is pure cheatin! HAHAHAHAHA

Nice heap 0 wood there.


----------



## lapeer20m

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I want toys like that!



The problem with toys is that they are always in need of an upgrade! We loaded the logs with a backhoe, but it would be way less work and far more efficient if I had a proper log grapple for the hoe end, like this:


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I won't tell you that I have pulled logs to logging roads with a hand powered rope winch!


----------



## BillNole

Guess what I spent the afternoon doing today... That's about half of the load I got earlier this week. My son already stacked the rest of it. Of course, today would have to be another 90 degree day, of which we've only had three this year! The humidity was the worst part though. I couldn't drink fast enough to take in what was pouring out, even sitting in the shade behind the splitter!

I won't get into this until next year possibly, or more likely year after that. Being red oak, I'd rather give it two good years if possible...


----------



## MustangMike

Nice job. I think we got a little reprieve today. Looked like rain, but it didn't, but kept it a little cool. Got in a bike ride. Plan to cut again on Monday (weather permitting).


----------



## CRThomas

Here you go Mainewoods. In my area most tree trimmers have beat up truck and trailer they have to cut the logs into small chunks I tell them call me cut the logs into 10 foot pieces I haul the logs off you the brush. Half the time they get there money up front and never come back so I get paid to clean up the whole mess and get the logs to. I have my own dump so I charge 50 dollars a trialer load because that what the city land fill charges. When you have storm just look around the next morning. I have got 3 big Ash from the College. They have another one blown down I bet its was a hundred feet tall. Old people have trees they want down but are on a fix income there is no hazard to cut them down and clean up the mess. If you cut a tree in your woods you wood have to do the same thing. Man told me he had a row of tree's I could have I cut the Ash out give the rest of them to a frend he cut 20 some cord and still not thru he said he had about 2 more miles to go. free firewood is out there but you got to look for it Later


----------



## CRThomas

Oliver1655 said:


> Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


 countys states fed own from center of road to 50 ft either side


----------



## 1project2many

About 3 miles up the street, the utility company dropped some Eastern Cottonwood in front of a house with well kept lawn and a Mercedes in the driveway. The wood's been there for several weeks. I usually pass on Poplar / Cottonwood but for some reason this was nagging me so I pulled into the drive on Saturday. I see a stack of hardwood and a barrel stove in the garage so I figure the homeowner wants it. But I ask. 

"Well, actually, you can have it. Several people have asked but no one's come back to get it. It's an eyesore. I'll even help you cut it." 

I politely decline the help as I don't feel anyone should have to cut wood I'm getting for free, and because I know with my two kids out in the Suburban while I'm cutting there's a chance I'll spend more time dealing with them than getting work done. As I'm cutting the wood up, the owner comes out and says "Why don't you leave your name and number (I'd already planned on it) because I'll be taking those six Ash trees down and I don't want any of that wood, either." No problem. A little time and work invested just might pay back in spades. Although I'll tell ya, I just can't stand the smell of green Cottonwood.

I'd like to see the OP posting again, too. Looks like he's disappeared before, though.


----------



## JB Weld

About a month ago we had a red oak come down on the church property. It was about 30" at the base. The week after it blew down someone limbed and bucked the log, but left it. It sat there for two weeks. I was talking to one of our pastors on Wednesday night about the cuts just laying out there. He said to come get em. So Mrs. Weld and I loaded up the girls on Saturday afternoon and did just that. We were able to back the trailer right up to the cuts and roll them up into the trailer. We were even in the shade.


----------



## mallardman

Not firewood but was helping a buddy load up 2 walnut saw logs from a storm blowdown today. He's an engineer and we used a bit of engineering to load them.


----------



## Philbert

mallardman said:


> He's an engineer and we used a bit of engineering to load them.



Slide rule? (they use logarithms!).

Philbert


----------



## mallardman

Bloody big levers and fulcrums.


----------



## JB Weld

I bet that truck was squattin' after the wood got loaded!


----------



## mallardman

Back end was sitting down. Helped get out of the soggy yard though. Had a decent up hill run to get to the driveway.


----------



## 1project2many

> Not firewood but was helping a buddy load up 2 walnut saw logs from a storm blowdown today. He's an engineer and we used a bit of engineering to load them.


Walnut, eh? I thought it was the reddest Red Oak I'd ever seen.  

Tight fit for the guy under the cap.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm glad we are back on track, scrounging firewood. lol

Anyway, neighbor lady says it's a waste of time cutting/splitting/burning ANYTHING but oak....period! SO, I helped her out a bit today and hauled this load away,






She has more there, so I will be helping her some more, later! 

SR


----------



## JB Weld

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm glad we are back track, scrounging firewood. lol
> 
> Anyway, neighbor lady says it's a waste of time cutting/splitting/burning ANYTHING but oak....period! SO, I helped her out a bit today and hauled this load away,
> 
> She has more there, so I will be helping her some more, later!
> SR



What kind of wood is it?


----------



## dave_dj1

My wood connection from last fall called me this afternoon. He's having his property logged again and there is more firewood there than you can shake a stick at (pun intended) LOL
He wants me to leave my dump trailer there and he will have the loggers load it and then call me to pick up and repeat. I had to decline as I really have no place to put it right now. 
I'm hoping in a couple of months when they are done that I can help him organize the landing area and actually stockpile some firewood there. He is building a large garage and want's me to make him a stove out of a 275 gal oil tank which I have and I have told him I will build it for him no problem.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JB Weld said:


> What kind of wood is it?



"Mostly" white pine...but some others mixed in...

SR


----------



## Philbert

JB Weld said:


> What kind of wood is it?



Fire wood.

Philbert


----------



## woodbooga

CRThomas said:


> countys states fed own from center of road to 50 ft either side



LOL! makes me think of flouting the smoking rules in high school. We used to smoke at the curb waiting for the voc bus at mid-day. Admins couldn't bust us for this reason.

However, in ruraler areas, towns often built roads thru existing lots via eminent domain. In some cases, landowners retain rights to fallen trees in that area. My neighbor for ex, owns up to the road, under the road, but not the road itself. One might get shot picking a dingleberry off from a roadkill muskrat on the curb


----------



## koomie

Got onto a windblown Macrocarpa today. Got halfway thru the tree with a 25 inch bar then had to swap out and finish with a 30 inch bar with skip chain.

This ported 441c is a damn beast!


----------



## DFK

I am way behind on this years cutting.
It is 54 Degrees this morning in North Alabama. In July no less.
Sunny, Dry, with a slight wind. Hi supposed to be 80.
Here I am stuck at work. Most likely, I will spend the day trying to convence
a developer that it is NOT a good ldea for him build his building 5' from a High Voltage power line.

Last night, The wife has informed me that we will be gone this weekend and next weekend.
She wants to go see family that lives far, far away.

David


----------



## JB Weld

Right now, I am driving by piles of wood every morning just wishing I could find the time to go cut up some of the logs. In my area, we are still cleaning up from the tornado we had in April.

My neighbors need trees cut off of root-balls so that the logs can be pulled out to the curb so the county can haul them off. It is a scroungers paradise!

It would just make you sick to see the piles of logs (good firewood) just getting burned. It is crazy!


----------



## blades

Bunch of wind shear damage up here, but everyone thinks they have gold laying on the ground.


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> I am way behind on this years cutting.
> It is 54 Degrees this morning in North Alabama. In July no less.
> Sunny, Dry, with a slight wind. Hi supposed to be 80.
> Here I am stuck at work. Most likely, I will spend the day trying to convence
> a developer that it is NOT a good ldea for him build his building 5' from a High Voltage power line.
> 
> Last night, The wife has informed me that we will be gone this weekend and next weekend.
> She wants to go see family that lives far, far away.
> 
> David



Here, I'll make ya feel better, it is too windy to fell today. Too much sail area with the trees with the leaves on them. Ya, it is cool, but too windy to drop 'em safely.


----------



## zogger

JB Weld said:


> Right now, I am driving by piles of wood every morning just wishing I could find the time to go cut up some of the logs. In my area, we are still cleaning up from the tornado we had in April.
> 
> My neighbors need trees cut off of root-balls so that the logs can be pulled out to the curb so the county can haul them off. It is a scroungers paradise!
> 
> It would just make you sick to see the piles of logs (good firewood) just getting burned. It is crazy!



Maybe buy individual good logs, spray paint mark them. tell the owners you will get to them when you can, maybe half down, half when you come get the wood?


----------



## JB Weld

zogger said:


> Maybe buy individual good logs, spray paint mark them. tell the owners you will get to them when you can, maybe half down, half when you come get the wood?



At this point, it is all free wood. People in the area where I live just want it gone. Most of the property is forested and they are trying to get the property back to normal as soon as possible. The amount of wood still on the ground would blow your mind. There is a bunch of pine down, but there are many hardwood trees as well. The problem is that in some areas the terrain is pretty steep and it is difficult/dangerous to get *any* wood in those areas. Time is the enemy because you have to go get it ASAP or it will be burned or hauled off to some dump/landfill. I will try and take some pictures tomorrow and show what I am talking about.

My main issue is that Mrs. Weld thinks we have enough firewood and keeps finding other things for me to do! I am getting close to have enough for 2 seasons.


----------



## zogger

JB Weld said:


> At this point, it is all free wood. People in the area where I live just want it gone. They are trying to get the property back to normal. The amount of wood still on the ground would blow your mind. There is a bunch of pine down, but there are many hardwood trees as well. The problem is that the terrain is pretty steep and it is difficult/dangerous to get any wood in some areas. Time is the enemy because you have to go get it ASAP or it will be burned or hauled off to some dump/landfill. I will try and take some pictures tomorrow and show what I am talking about.



I believe you, we got hit with tornadoes in 2010 and 11. Lead me to become an active member here and get more saws, that's for sure. I was still burning tornado wood last winter, and still have around..hmm..2/3rds of a cord of tornado downed hickory heartwood left. That's the cookwood I am trying to move right now. Also still have a buncha the outside slabwood from that hickory in the stacks for the next few years, all mixed in. I was innundated with wood to cut, actually just let a huge amount in the woods ooze back into the swamp.


----------



## DFK

I hear you Zogger:
The tornado of 2011 passed 2 miles South of the House.
Cut tornado wood for most of a year out around cow pastures and farm fields.
Most of what I cut was "Flat on the Ground."
The ones held off the ground by limbs I left thinking they would "keep" better.
Here come the dozers and then the brush pile fires. It is all gone now.
From now on it going to be easy pickings first in tornado wood.
Well, Except for what might be in someones yard. That's different.

BTW. The wind is not blowing that hard here..........

David


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> I hear you Zogger:
> The tornado of 2011 passed 2 miles South of the House.
> Cut tornado wood for most of a year out around cow pastures and farm fields.
> Most of what I cut was "Flat on the Ground."
> The ones held off the ground by limbs I left thinking they would "keep" better.
> Here come the dozers and then the brush pile fires. It is all gone now.
> From now on it going to be easy pickings first in tornado wood.
> Well, Except for what might be in someones yard. That's different.
> 
> BTW. The wind is not blowing that hard here..........
> 
> David



Here, the 2010 one creamed the cabin with a huge oak branch, about squished us, plus blowdowns here and there, then that big outbreak in spring 2011 went close by, a few hundred yards, and smashed several planes here at the airport I mow. As well as other localized damage and more blowdowns.


----------



## MountainHigh

Back country hills are all picked clean around my neck of the woods. If you haven't got your allotment by June, you're SOL until the next logging outfit starts up after fire season ends sometime in the Fall. I'm still working on clearing up my yard and splitting all the rounds. Another couple of weeks if not all of August at the pace I'm going. It's hot out there!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Scroungers are in heaven here this week after we got hammered with storms Sunday


----------



## dancan

I've been slack this summer , busy with local hard to get to beaches .




















Scroungin for supper 






















So I thought I'd better get back in the swing of things before I get soft .
Sure is nice when you get a key to a gated road 
















I cut and drug out a small load from a blowdown in the tree line , I'll be happy when winter gets here , no deer flies , a lot less sweat and the Ronco woodhauler works well with snow LOL


----------



## Philbert

Turn up the heat in that buggy, and all of you wood might be seasoned by the time you get home . . . 

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Turn up the heat in that buggy, and all of you wood might be seasoned by the time you get home . . .
> 
> Philbert



An old semi type trailer would be good for wood storage and drying, plus, designed to handle the weight with a forklift or pallet jack. Sitting out in the sun, those things get *hot* inside. Coupla vents high and low, done.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Turn up the heat in that buggy, and all of you wood might be seasoned by the time you get home . . .
> 
> Philbert



No ******* way ! AC on full high , deer flies in the rear view mirror LOL


----------



## BillNole

This is the rest of the red oak tree I got last weekend. It was too close to some power lines, so the homeowner hired a pro to come drop what was left. This is most of it. I still have to cut up the one remaining trunk piece, but I ran out of steam and put that off 'till next weekend. Whew!

Anybody want to guess how much will result after splitting? I have a pretty good idea based on history of loading the Suburban and then splitting to see the results...

This was definitely my best score ever. I've never gotten so much oak at one time, or any other wood for that matter possibly. Not only that, but I went to a neighbor (old widow) with the homeowner because she had some trees that needed to come down but no longer has the funds. He's worried they'll come down and damage something she can't take care of, so he wants to help her. He asked if I'd drop them, but I declined (I know my limits!). He then asked If I'd take the wood if he hired a guy to come drop them and pile the brush and leave the logs for me. SCORE! There's one dead elm and two leaning oaks involved. Being near other trees, particularly some fruit trees she cherishes, I wasn't willing to risk getting in over my head, but WOW did this work out! We'll do this in the Fall to wait until her garden is done to use it for a burn area. They'll do all the work and clean up and I just have to buck and haul off! This is what comes from luck, but also from doing what you say you'll do in terms of timing of getting the wood and cleaning up after yourself. Be good and be honest!

Lucky me...


----------



## 1project2many

> Last night, The wife has informed me that we will be gone this weekend and next weekend.
> She wants to go see family that lives far, far away.



Couple of weeks ago my wife said she wanted to visit her family about 3 hrs southwest of here. "Fine. Do you need me to watch a kid or two?" Nope, she took 'em both. So I got a bunch of stuff done over that weekend although none of it was wood related. Today I took a day off (rare thing) and spent some time rearranging piles and replacing pallets so I can start cutting and splitting. Can't wait until fall like usual. I've got a bunch of pine, Cottonwood, and Basswood that I'm going to use in the shop and I just finished a holding area for that wood. Then I'll clear out two more rows for the hardwood. I've got enough good stuff to fill the shed plus enough for next year. And there's still more that I have to cut down around the place.


----------



## MountainHigh

1project2many said:


> Couple of weeks ago my wife said she wanted to visit her family about 3 hrs southwest of here. "Fine. Do you need me to watch a kid or two?" Nope, she took 'em both. So I got a bunch of stuff done over that weekend although none of it was wood related. Today I took a day off (rare thing) and spent some time rearranging piles and replacing pallets so I can start cutting and splitting. Can't wait until fall like usual. I've got a bunch of pine, Cottonwood, and Basswood that I'm going to use in the shop and I just finished a holding area for that wood. Then I'll clear out two more rows for the hardwood. I've got enough good stuff to fill the shed plus enough for next year. And there's still more that I have to cut down around the place.



You know you're a redneck when you'd rather work by yourself, stack wood, and tune your chainsaw, than visit the inlaws


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see your helmet on this thread again Mountain, hope everything is going well with the visiting couple.

I have been informed that my 362 has arrived in tact in TN, and I'm looking forward to a little beast being sent back.

So good thing I got bit by CAD, cause now I still got 3 saws I can play with!


----------



## MountainHigh

Nice! I bet your 362 c-m will really howl when you get it back. 
4 saws in total eh! I hope to catch up to you this week - funny thing how the more I think about saws, the more they seem to arrive at my doorstep looking for a new home


----------



## MustangMike

It is a good thing because I have a project on Fri, and will be w/o the 362, and I like to have at least 3 when I do a project. Like the last time, when I hit a nail with one saw, I just put it aside and used another. And you always need a second one in case you get pinched.


----------



## JB Weld

The other day I was helping clean up tornado damage that was on the side of a steep hill. A couple of trees were laying over into the road and I went up on the hillside to cut them off of their root balls (so a backhoe could pull them down to be cup up safely). Well, I was being very careful because I kept hearing a voice in my head saying..."This is how people get hurt/killed." Sure enough, I got my chain pinched. I tried every trick I knew to get it out, but in the end I had to walk back up that big freaking hill to get a fresh chain out of my vehicle. I was then hearing a voice in my head saying......"This is how someone has a heart attack! Why didn't you just drop that chain in your pocket before you went up on the side of that hill?" Fortunately I was able to get that chain, carefully pick my way back up to the tree, install the chain (my bar had not gotten pinched), and cut the tree loose. I went home after that. I was in the early stages of heat exhaustion, and I was done..... getting old is not for sissies!


----------



## BillNole

JB Weld said:


> ...getting old is not for sissies!



That was my Mom's favorite phrase and one that I have now learned to fully appreciate as well...

I'm just a one saw sort of guy myself and I've darn near had to give up and leave a bar and chain for some lucky individual to follow on more than one occasion. But so far I've been able to get 'er loose. I've got multiple bars and chains now, but maybe one day I'll go to that next level and get another saw to go along too. Maybe...


----------



## NSMaple1

Heat exhaustion can sneak up on you - and really do a number before you realize how bad it is.


----------



## MountainHigh

JB Weld said:


> ..... getting old is not for sissies!



ya that's a good one - I also like "use it or lose it".

The older we get the more it requires daily training to stay in the geezer olympics - here's my training plan to postpone the inevitable:
- do something to get the heart rate up for *at least* 30 minutes every day
- incorporate weight bearing exercise to keep muscles toned and bones strong
- fuel the body with real food and cut out the junk
- simplify life to reduce mental stress
- sleep like a baby

[edit] _If you're not crapping or sleeping right, those are early warning signs - find out why and fix it._

see you at the finish line


----------



## MustangMike

Getting Old & Heat Exhaustion ... IMPORTANT ADVICE.

I hear you about getting old, I'll be 62 tomorrow. However, I know I occasionally push myself so I try very hard to stay in shape. I always try to do a workout or hard work at least 3 days a week. In the winter, it is often in doors. I do not belong to a gym, but have a pull up bar, heavy bag, stationary bike and treadmill in the house. I know that if you don't stay in shape, you risk a heart attack when you push it (which I know I will do). When I hear them run these ads about being careful not to get a heart attack when shoveling snow, I chuckle and say why didn't they tell you to just get in shape before the winter comes so you don't get a heart attack!

On the topic of heat exhaustion, I hope others can learn from the mistakes my wife and I have made. We are both very active people, but this gets worse with age and is especially bad for women (they are more vulnerable to it than we are, watch them closely). A few years ago my wife went on a 25 mile bike ride (on the bike path) with a mtn bike. She figured no big deal, we have done a lot more than that. But she forgot her water bottles, a no no. Worse, when she got home, the next door neighbor started talking with her, further delaying her hydration (by about 1/2 hr). By the time she tried to re-hydrate her body rejected it and would not keep it down, and every time she took a sip it came back up again. She insisted she was OK, but luckily I called 911 anyway. Her body was shutting down fast and we were lucky they gave her IVs before any lasting damage occurred. IT HAPPENS VERY FAST!

I had a lesser incident last year. I had just gotten out of tax season and I was anxious to ride with my friends, but I had to change tires on the car, etc, first. It was hot out, but I wanted to finish my chores before I went out, so I put off taking a drink break till I was done. i HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ABLE TO PUSH MYSELF W/O ANY PROBLEMS. But this time it was different. Even though I hydrated before I went out, my riding buddies noticed I was not right before I realized it. I could stay with them on flat ground, but as soon as we encountered a hill, I faded fast. After a brief discussion, they concluded I was dehydrated, and my body was not properly absorbing the fluids. They told me to drink and they went into slow mode and escorted me home. When I rode with them just a few days later, I was fine. It is good to have friends. I likely would have fought to do better if they had not concluded I had a problem and brought me home.

Always hydrate both before and during any strenuous activity. The problem gets worse as you age, and it is worse yet for women. Unfortunately, it was also not how my generation was taught. In college, we did 2.5 hr wrestling workouts in a heated room, AND WERE NOT ALLOWED TO DRINK. When I look back, it is amazing that we survived what we did not know.


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> ya that's a good one - I also like "use it or lose it".
> 
> The older we get the more it requires daily training to stay in the geezer olympics - here's my training plan to prolong the inevitable:
> - do something to get the heart rate up for *at least* 30 minutes every day
> - incorporate weight bearing exercise to keep muscles toned and bones strong
> - fuel the body with real food and cut out the junk
> - go easy on the mental stress
> - sleep like a baby
> 
> see you at the finish line



Excellent Advice!!!


----------



## JB Weld

I am only 47, but it is really evident that I just cannot do what I used to be able to do. I used to be able to go all day in the heat and do so much in that time. 
Now I am learning that I need to pay much more attention to what my body is saying and to what I am actually doing. My endurance and strength has really decreased in the past 5 years. My 44 inch chest and 20 inch arms are long behind me. Now I mainly focus on flexibility and aerobic type activities. I might not be "tornado" shaped anymore, but I am working hard to stay away from a "Pear" shape.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Getting Old & Heat Exhaustion ... IMPORTANT ADVICE.
> On the topic of heat exhaustion, I hope others can learn from the mistakes my wife and I have made. We are both very active people, but this gets worse with age and is especially bad for women (they are more vulnerable to it than we are, watch them closely). A few years ago my wife went on a 25 mile bike ride (on the bike path) with a mtn bike. She figured no big deal, we have done a lot more than that. But she forgot her water bottles, a no no. Worse, when she got home, the next door neighbor started talking with her, further delaying her hydration (by about 1/2 hr). By the time she tried to re-hydrate her body rejected it and would not keep it down, and every time she took a sip it came back up again. She insisted she was OK, but luckily I called 911 anyway. Her body was shutting down fast and we were lucky they gave her IVs before any lasting damage occurred. IT HAPPENS VERY FAST!
> 
> I had a lesser incident last year. I had just gotten out of tax season and I was anxious to ride with my friends, but I had to change tires on the car, etc, first. It was hot out, but I wanted to finish my chores before I went out, so I put off taking a drink break till I was done. i HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ABLE TO PUSH MYSELF W/O ANY PROBLEMS. But this time it was different. Even though I hydrated before I went out, my riding buddies noticed I was not right before I realized it. I could stay with them on flat ground, but as soon as we encountered a hill, I faded fast. After a brief discussion, they concluded I was dehydrated, and my body was not properly absorbing the fluids. They told me to drink and they went into slow mode and escorted me home. When I rode with them just a few days later, I was fine. It is good to have friends. I likely would have fought to do better if they had not concluded I had a problem and brought me home.



Thanks for the good tips on the ladies special need to rehydrate - good to know. And those are some great friends you have there!


----------



## mallardman

A buddy dropped off what he said was a couple of hunks of dead ash. Started splitting and it turned out to be some of the curliest maple I've ever seen. Going to contact a couple duck call makers I know and see if they'll trade a couple calls for it. It looks like it will be beautiful finished.


----------



## dancan

Sure hate to see that wood go up in smoke mallardman !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

A friend came over today and we managed to split that load of wood I "scrounged" last week,






It took us 2 hrs to run it all through myTW3HD and there was more there than I thought there was, it measured out at two full cords,






I guess I need to find some time, to go fill my wagon again!

SR


----------



## cheeves

MustangMike said:


> Getting Old & Heat Exhaustion ... IMPORTANT ADVICE.
> 
> I hear you about getting old, I'll be 62 tomorrow. However, I know I occasionally push myself so I try very hard to stay in shape. I always try to do a workout or hard work at least 3 days a week. In the winter, it is often in doors. I do not belong to a gym, but have a pull up bar, heavy bag, stationary bike and treadmill in the house. I know that if you don't stay in shape, you risk a heart attack when you push it (which I know I will do). When I hear them run these ads about being careful not to get a heart attack when shoveling snow, I chuckle and say why didn't they tell you to just get in shape before the winter comes so you don't get a heart attack!
> 
> On the topic of heat exhaustion, I hope others can learn from the mistakes my wife and I have made. We are both very active people, but this gets worse with age and is especially bad for women (they are more vulnerable to it than we are, watch them closely). A few years ago my wife went on a 25 mile bike ride (on the bike path) with a mtn bike. She figured no big deal, we have done a lot more than that. But she forgot her water bottles, a no no. Worse, when she got home, the next door neighbor started talking with her, further delaying her hydration (by about 1/2 hr). By the time she tried to re-hydrate her body rejected it and would not keep it down, and every time she took a sip it came back up again. She insisted she was OK, but luckily I called 911 anyway. Her body was shutting down fast and we were lucky they gave her IVs before any lasting damage occurred. IT HAPPENS VERY FAST!
> 
> I had a lesser incident last year. I had just gotten out of tax season and I was anxious to ride with my friends, but I had to change tires on the car, etc, first. It was hot out, but I wanted to finish my chores before I went out, so I put off taking a drink break till I was done. i HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ABLE TO PUSH MYSELF W/O ANY PROBLEMS. But this time it was different. Even though I hydrated before I went out, my riding buddies noticed I was not right before I realized it. I could stay with them on flat ground, but as soon as we encountered a hill, I faded fast. After a brief discussion, they concluded I was dehydrated, and my body was not properly absorbing the fluids. They told me to drink and they went into slow mode and escorted me home. When I rode with them just a few days later, I was fine. It is good to have friends. I likely would have fought to do better if they had not concluded I had a problem and brought me home.
> 
> Always hydrate both before and during any strenuous activity. The problem gets worse as you age, and it is worse yet for women. Unfortunately, it was also not how my generation was taught. In college, we did 2.5 hr wrestling workouts in a heated room, AND WERE NOT ALLOWED TO DRINK. When I look back, it is amazing that we survived what we did not know.


Played basketball. Was all-scholastic. During practice coaches would yell at you if they saw you at the water fountain! 
Thanks! Glad your wife is OK! Close one!!


----------



## CTYank

BillNole said:


> That was my Mom's favorite phrase and one that I have now learned to fully appreciate as well...
> 
> I'm just a one saw sort of guy myself and I've darn near had to give up and leave a bar and chain for some lucky individual to follow on more than one occasion. But so far I've been able to get 'er loose. I've got multiple bars and chains now, but maybe one day I'll go to that next level and get another saw to go along too. Maybe...



Real easy way to keep bars from getting pinched: wedges. Whether felling or bucking, I keep a pouch-full of 5" and 8" wedges on my belt or right nearby. If in any doubt, pop a few in. They can help a lot by providing sliding-bearing surfaces, allowing relative motion of the pieces once cut through.

You can drive them pretty well using a chunk of limb. Carrying a hammer is not necessary, though an axe (a REAL axe) with a 36" handle is useful for other tasks.

A batch of wedges costs much less than a good bar. Stroke prevention - priceless.


----------



## steved

I have two different size plastic wedges, that's all I've needed. 

I do carry an axe just in case, I do have multiple bars and a second saw. But I have never needed anything but the wedges.


----------



## CTYank

steved said:


> I have two different size plastic wedges, that's all I've needed.
> 
> I do carry an axe just in case, I do have multiple bars and a second saw. But I have never needed anything but the wedges.



As you can see below, I've never been squeamish about adopting new saws, especially when the price is right.

If you're going to drive wedges, as in for felling trees, you'll appreciate an axe with a 3.5 lb head, at least. Too many people cut through the hinge when the tree's not leaning right, IMHO. Been There, Seen That, couldn't stop it in time.


----------



## nomad_archer

These things... they are really handy. Sorry that picture didnt come out very well. But I carry two small wedges in the leather pouch when I am bucking and I add two larger wedges into the mix when felling. I keep an fiskars x15 around for pounding duty. It works well. When you need them they are priceless.


----------



## MustangMike

Wedges are great in certain situations, I usually keep 2 in my back pocket when cutting. But there are times when a big heavy tree wants to twist or split, and the wedges just don't save you. Always good the have a second saw available. The bigger the wood, the more trouble it can cause. Energy just gets suppressed after it falls, and it can cause havoc.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wedges are just another tool in the bag. If I cant tell what the tree is going to do or at least have a reasonable idea of where the tree wants to go then I wont touch it. I am still getting my felling legs under me so I tend to keep the tree size to the smaller size. I am not messing with trees that are 3+ feet DBH. Well not yet. When I am not sure I call my friend that is an arborist and get a lesson on how to deal with the tree. He will have me run the saw but supervise so everyone goes home safe. I have learned a lot this way. Once on the ground a tree can still hurt you if it decides to shift or roll.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Always good the have a second saw available.



This was sort of suggested in some of the posts above, but may not be clear to some guys if they have not faced this. If your saw gets stuck, and you don't have a helper with a second saw (0r one of your own) to 'cut you out', or wedges to free your saw, sometimes you can cut yourself out if you carry an extra bar and chain.

Remove the power head and leave the bar and chain stuck in the wood. Mount the extra bar and chain on the freed power head and use it like a second saw to free the stuck bar and chain.

This works easiest on saws with an outboard sprocket/inboard clutch (most STIHLs). With an inboard sprocket/outboard clutch saw (many Huysqvarnas), it is harder to remove the chain when stuck. You can try removing the clutch, or you can break the chain with a Granberg 'Break-N-Mend' type tool, pocket anvil and punch, hacksaw, etc.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

I agree philbert. I have an extra bar and chain because sometimes you just get stuck. I have extra bar nuts as well since they are easy to lose especially when removing the bar while stuck in the field. For me an extra bar and chain is less expensive and takes up less room than a second saw. Not that I don't want a second saw but extra bar and chain works well for the scenario described for me since I have a stihl.


----------



## Philbert

Also good to have in case you bend or kink something on the field; jam up a nose sprocket, rock a chain, etc.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I always used to carry and extra bar, and you can leave an extra chain right on it it you have it in a plastic sleeve. But an extra saw is just so much faster, and I'm usually cutting things up because I have to cut them up, I can't pick and choose. It is good to be prepared for various things you don't expect.

I also always have a few extra chains, for that day that will come when you just can't find clear wood.


----------



## mallardman

It's not much but started clearing some of the brush and saplings at my sportsmans club below the one trap and skeet range. Brought home some of the bigger saplings instead of letting them rot. All axe work. It's very steep and mostly broken clays so I feel safer with an axe than a chainsaw.


----------



## BillNole

Philbert said:


> This was sort of suggested in some of the posts above, but may not be clear to some guys if they have not faced this. If your saw gets stuck, and you don't have a helper with a second saw (0r one of your own) to 'cut you out', or wedges to free your saw, sometimes you can cut yourself out if you carry an extra bar and chain.
> 
> Remove the stuck bar and chain and leave it in the wood. Mount the extra bar and chain on the freed powerhead and use it like a second saw to free the stuck bar and chain.
> 
> This works easiest on saws with an outboard sprocket/inboard clutch (most STIHLs). With an inboard sprocket/outboard clutch saw (many Huysqvarnas), it is harder to remove the chain when stuck. You can try removing the clutch, or you can break the chain with a Granberg 'Break-N-Mend' type tool, pocket anvil and punch, hacksaw, etc.
> 
> Philbert



A lesson I learned early... I spent a couple hours whittling mine out on one of my first outings when I had only one saw/bar/chain and my buddy did too. Problem was, his saw was junk (I gave him my old one...) and it wouldn't start. I was determined that I wasn't going to leave the bar/chain and paid the price of a few blisters, lot's of sweat (and numb feat due to the cold...) and all the aggravation of knowing it happened because I didn't know what I was doing.

I now take an extra bar and a number of chains along with the plastic wedges previously suggested and a couple of steel wedges, as well as a 5-lb hammer, an 8-lb sledge, 8-lb maul, a mattock and a shovel. (Had to dig to get to the nuts on my bar more than once...) A couple of 20' tow straps stay in the truck along with most of the goodies for gettin' it unstuck. My son now knows the routine and helps load all the cuttin' and tow goodies in the Suburban along with the saw, fuel and bar oil. Sometimes I laugh at how much junk I take along just to cut up a couple of darn logs...

I've learned a lot over the years and generally avoid getting stuck before it happens now, based on previous experiences. But, oh what experiences they'be been! All part of the adventure!!!


----------



## cantoo

Philbert, if you are cutting with a husky and it gets stuck wouldn't you just call that good luck and leave it there. Then go ask your Mom or wife if you can please buy a Stihl?


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> A lesson I learned early... I spent a couple hours whittling mine out on one of my first outings when I had only one saw/bar/chain and my buddy did too. Problem was, his saw was junk (I gave him my old one...) and it wouldn't start. I was determined that I wasn't going to leave the bar/chain and paid the price of a few blisters, lot's of sweat (and numb feat due to the cold...) and all the aggravation of knowing it happened because I didn't know what I was doing.
> 
> I now take an extra bar and a number of chains along with the plastic wedges previously suggested and a couple of steel wedges, as well as a 5-lb hammer, an 8-lb sledge, 8-lb maul, a mattock and a shovel. (Had to dig to get to the nuts on my bar more than once...) A couple of 20' tow straps stay in the truck along with most of the goodies for gettin' it unstuck. My son now knows the routine and helps load all the cuttin' and tow goodies in the Suburban along with the saw, fuel and bar oil. Sometimes I laugh at how much junk I take along just to cut up a couple of darn logs...
> 
> I've learned a lot over the years and generally avoid getting stuck before it happens now, based on previous experiences. But, oh what experiences they'be been! All part of the adventure!!!



Some place up in the maine northwoods is an oak with a 30 inch bowsaw blade embedded in it.....


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Philbert, if you are cutting with a husky and it gets stuck wouldn't you just call that good luck and leave it there.



I generally don't cut alone. But I do have a Granberg tool in case someone has a outboard clutch saw that we can't cut out easily (or don't want to let fall/drop). 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Huskys are like these. Use once and dispose of properly. Personally I keep a couple around to use as loaners,,, to people I don't like. The huskys I mean.
http://www.ripnroll.com/used-condoms.htm


----------



## MountainHigh

cantoo said:


> Huskys are like these. Use once and dispose of properly. Personally I keep a couple around to use as loaners,,, to people I don't like. The huskys I mean.
> http://www.ripnroll.com/used-condoms.htm



lol .... been trolling long? 

Please feel free to call me when you are disposing of those huskys


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> I always used to carry and extra bar, and you can leave an extra chain right on it it you have it in a plastic sleeve. But an extra saw is just so much faster, and I'm usually cutting things up because I have to cut them up, I can't pick and choose. It is good to be prepared for various things you don't expect.
> I also always have a few extra chains, for that day that will come when you just can't find clear wood.



ya if 2 saws are good, 3 have to be better 

Many of you probably also use this technique - I frequently wide cut or double cut logs when bucking large logs or wood under tension - it has saved me quite a few stuck bars. When a log looks like it might pinch and I dont have large enough wedges, I make 1 cut and stop when it starts to get tight, then make another cut adjacent to the first, and after the log moves or compresses, shave out the middle wood. Not a perfect panacea if you blindly scream into the logs, but if you take things a little slower and get in the 2 cut habit, it can save your bacon.


----------



## mallardman

Have a member that's an arborist coming to take down 4 dead ash trees today. I get the wood. 3 of them if take down the biggest scares me. Not sure how rotten it is. He says it's no problem though.


----------



## CTYank

MustangMike said:


> I always used to carry and extra bar, and you can leave an extra chain right on it it you have it in a plastic sleeve. But an extra saw is just so much faster, and I'm usually cutting things up because I have to cut them up, I can't pick and choose. It is good to be prepared for various things you don't expect.
> 
> I also always have a few extra chains, for that day that will come when you just can't find clear wood.



I'd suggest different size saws in the day's traveling kit, like 40 and 60 cc. Works great for me and some others. One size does not fit all. Sometimes, like if much of the crown of the tree is up in the air, a polesaw will earn its keep quickly.

In processing a deciduous tree for stove-wood, the work encompasses felling & bucking (for the bigger saw) and limbing (for the smaller saw(s)). Often, the majority of the work is limbing. IMHO, that is the province of a light, nimble and powerful saw, like a 40 cc RedMax or Dolmar, and a polesaw first a/r. A light, nimble saw is a real productivity booster and safety factor. Reduced fatigue-factor keeps you sharp.

I learned a lot back when, just by watching a master on the tree crew I worked summers with. When he needed to cut a log through, if all else failed he'd dig a clear path below for a full cut. *Much *more productive than using a saw as a ditch-witch.  If nothing else works to cut a log into manageable sections, I also carry a cant-hook and a couple of cable winches with chains, slings, etc. Pas de probleme.

Did I mention that I love wedges, and carry five of two different lengths in a pouch?


----------



## CTYank

MountainHigh said:


> ya *if 2 saws are good, 3 have to be better*
> 
> Many of you probably also use this technique - I frequently wide cut or double cut logs when bucking large logs or wood under tension - it has saved me quite a few stuck bars. When a log looks like it might pinch and I dont have large enough wedges, I make 1 cut and stop when it starts to get tight, then make another cut adjacent to the first, and after the log moves or compresses, shave out the middle wood. Not a perfect panacea if you blindly scream into the logs, but if you take things a little slower and get in the 2 cut habit, it can save your bacon.



Absolutely. Sometimes my order-of-battle is 25-40-61 cc, Tanaka polesaw, RedMax and Dolmar saws. Used intelligently, with a liberal sprinkling of wedges, it's really hard to get one stuck.

When bucking, I always watch the kerf to see if it starts closing. Sometimes I misjudge which side of a log is under compression. Simple rule of thumb: cut 1/3 or more through on the compression side, or until it starts to close. Pull the bar straight back & out. Cut the side under tension per a plan: maybe straight in from outside, maybe a boring cut and quick release. Always have a "plan B".


----------



## Philbert

CTYank said:


> When he needed to cut a log through, if all else failed he'd dig a clear path below for a full cut.


If you are really crafty, you can fall the tree across several transverse logs to create a natural sawbuck.

I like to use the crown branches to hold the fallen tree up for limbing and bucking, instead of running in with the big saws first to section the trunk.

Philbert


----------



## mallardman

The ash trees are down and loaded. Unfortunately the biggest one was real pinky and was rolled into the woods over the hill.


----------



## MustangMike

Generally agree w/all the advice, I usually have 3 size saws (4 saws, the 2-70s just seem to be able to do everything), and I have double/triple cut a lot of times also to avoid a pinch, and even cut with the second saw right next to the pinched bar to relieve the pressure an let it go free, but sometimes when a tree goes down hard and there is internal splitting, you don't see the pinch till it grabs you. It is always nice to be prepared to get out of it.


----------



## steved

When I'm cutting logs, I watch how they are stacked...usually you can tell which side is under compression. I've been using wedges for a while, and rarely do I even get a snug bar. A lot of cutting is reading the tree, not just haphazard cutting.


----------



## Philbert

Hard to tell in storm damage clean-up. Trees are bent, and twisted, and tangled together. Sometimes like unlocking a puzzle. 

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many

MountainHigh said:


> ya if 2 saws are good, 3 have to be better
> 
> Many of you probably also use this technique - I frequently wide cut or double cut logs when bucking large logs or wood under tension - it has saved me quite a few stuck bars. When a log looks like it might pinch and I dont have large enough wedges, I make 1 cut and stop when it starts to get tight, then make another cut adjacent to the first, and after the log moves or compresses, shave out the middle wood. Not a perfect panacea if you blindly scream into the logs, but if you take things a little slower and get in the 2 cut habit, it can save your bacon.



Some other tricks: Cut a V into a tree to allow it to relax. Roll pieces under a trunk to support the weight before cutting. Cut along the trunk every 14" (length of my firewood), each cut to the depth of where the bar gets a bit tight which can allow the trunk to settle on soil. 

I only carry one saw although I do carry spare bars and chain. I usually work alone and there's zero reason in my mind to prove to a downed tree that one particular strategy is the best. If the best way to cut looks like a few more steps than I'd like, well, then it takes a few more steps.


----------



## koomie

Bringing home plenty of loads like this.

Wind blown branches etc.. off trees. These have been down for quite some time. I can get close to 1.5 metres of wood on the deck of the ute


----------



## MustangMike

Tricks work nice if you see it coming, but like Philbert said, it some instances you don't see it coming, and when you have to get things done in a time frame, sometimes stuff will happen. Most of the time, things go smooth as glass, and then there are those other times!!!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Tricks work nice if you see it coming, but like Philbert said, it some instances you don't see it coming, and when you have to get things done in a time frame, sometimes stuff will happen. Most of the time, things go smooth as glass, and then there are those other times!!!



"Other times" like up on the roof during a T storm trying to cut away enough side branches from the oak that tornado that just passed overhead decided to rearrange to get a tarp over the big hole in the roof. 

Tin roofs in a storm are rather slickery to try and keep your footing on, for one...

Yep, chainsawing can get sorta adventurous at times.


----------



## dancan

koomie said:


> View attachment 362805
> Bringing home plenty of loads like this.
> 
> Wind blown braches etc.. off trees. These have been down for quite some time. I can get close to 1.5 metres of wood on the deck of the ute



I'd get some screen on that back window guard , I''ve not popped a back window yet but I know plenty that have LOL
I've started the process of mechanization for wood scrounging 
I picked up a free atv that fits in the utv


----------



## dancan

I had a good look at the unit this morning 






I made a list and ordered what I needed to make it a runner .
The order came in this afternoon .


----------



## cantoo

Mountainhill, sometimes you can have a really bad day. I got a couple of saws pinched in this tree one day. Knew I should have just stayed in bed. Finally realized the damn loader was holding the tree up. I've bought a few more saws since then so I don't get caught in a pinch again.


----------



## MustangMike

Took down 7 trees today, but none were really big so it was fairly easy. Two were on a steep bank right over the road, so they had to be tied, but it went well.

Then came the hard part. Due to some "miss communication" the excavator operator buried the wood logs that I previously cut in dirt, then dug them up again to be cut to length.

I was not happy. As you know, I like to use square file chain, but this was semi chisel chain work. Luckily, that Smittybilt 046 has the extra oomph to pull the semi chisel just fine. Here is a pic of my work in progress!


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I picked up a free atv that fits in the utv



?Where ya gonna put the wood?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> ?Where ya gonna put the wood?
> 
> Philbert



Roof rack..crane mounted on front bumper...


----------



## dancan

What a support team you comedians are lol


----------



## MustangMike

I need an ATV badly. It is on my list.


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> *Luckily, that Smittybilt 046 has the extra oomph to pull the semi chisel just fine.*


Mike, I have 50cc saws that pull semi chisel just fine. In the long run, semi is a better all around work chain. Save the other stuff for racing.


----------



## NSMaple1

Those little Suzuki's are tough little workhorses. Hard to beat that deal.

Might be time for a trailer tho. Or 2 - one for each rig.

(This is the first weekend in a long time I've managed to line up free time for scrounging - wish these darned thundershower things would just go away. Grrrr...)


----------



## MustangMike

Don, I respect your opinion, but I think if you run square file in freshly fallen clean wood you will be hooked!

And I know 50 cc will pull it, any your saws are ported, but they won't pull it in that big wood like that ported 046. With them, the saw wt is not a factor, and I just want to get it done, and it gets done much faster with that.

I have other people, like Bret, telling me to run more aggressive square file for firewood cutting.

I guess it depends on what you normally cut. Most of what I cut either I have dropped, or it came down recently in a storm. It is rare that I have to cut up wood that was buried in dirt. I can not envision wanting to give up the advantage of square file in that stuff. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Don, I respect your opinion, but I think if you run square file in freshly fallen clean wood you will be hooked!
> 
> And I know 50 cc will pull it, any your saws are ported, but they won't pull it in that big wood like that ported 046. With them, the saw wt is not a factor, and I just want to get it done, and it gets done much faster with that.
> 
> I have other people, like Bret, telling me to run more aggressive square file for firewood cutting.
> 
> I guess it depends on what you normally cut. Most of what I cut either I have dropped, or it came down recently in a storm. It is rare that I have to cut up wood that was buried in dirt. I can not envision wanting to give up the advantage of square file in that stuff. Have you tried it yet?


Mike, I've not tried square filed, as 90% of my wood here is dead Oak that sometimes throws sparks when cutting. I understand sq is the fastest chain, but I also want a chain to stay sharp through a couple tanks. I can also get semi to cut just as fast as round filed chisel... *I will have a couple sq loops for the next gtg saws races this Fall*.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I like square chain playin' around but for everyday work chain semi chisel is the way to go IMO. None of my saws are ported, only muffler modded and they all pull semi just as good as any other chain.


----------



## sunfish

Mike, I only jumped in because it sounded like you needed a ported 75cc saw to run semi chisel.


----------



## KenJax Tree

^^^ditto


----------



## MustangMike

Glad you posted, as usual. 90% of my cutting is recently dropped wood, 90% of yours is dead Oak that throws sparks, that is why we have different preferences, and why we choose different chain most of the time. But as you see, there are times I go with what fits the situation.

I like Oak, and I cut a good deal of it, but I cut Maple and Ash just as much, and upstate a lot of Cherry. Also run into Locust now and then, but not as much as the others (but when you find it, it is usually in a stand and there is more of it).

In clean wood, the square file holds up just as well as RS, and it cuts a little faster.


----------



## sunfish

It's all good, Mike... Be safe out there!


----------



## MountainHigh

SIGN ME UP!

I am _now accepting_ FREE ATV's


----------



## MountainHigh

HEY! Mainewoods is back !!... I see on page 74 that Mainewoods "liked" one of zoggers posts.

We've been worried about you pal! Is everything ok?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

NSMaple1 said:


> Those little Suzuki's are tough little workhorses. Hard to beat that deal.
> 
> Might be time for a trailer tho. Or 2 - one for each rig.
> 
> (This is the first weekend in a long time I've managed to line up free time for scrounging - wish these darned thundershower things would just go away. Grrrr...)



Yes they are. Ive got onr like that a few years newer but essentially the same. 300cc that can pull like a 600. And they take a good beating.


----------



## dancan

We'll see how much of a beating they'll take when I get it running , the previous owner spent a tonne of dough on it , parked it for a year , now has a fuel issue .
I wasn't looking for a trail runner , just a small traktor


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> We'll see how much of a beating they'll take when I get it running , the previous owner spent a tonne of dough on it , parked it for a year , now has a fuel issue .
> I wasn't looking for a trail runner , just a small traktor



Dan, your photos show TWO ATV's - did you get both FREE?


----------



## dancan

The first one was free but the parts list was just too large to make it a runner so I started looking at the local ads for a complete runner , he was asking 1800$ with a pos trailer , I offered less than 1/2 and he keep the trailer but he had to deliver it to my shop , he settled for 800$ 
The nice thing about these old Suzuki's is that they have a high ,low and a super low range plus a front differential lock making it a true 4x4.
The first one is almost the same so it's now a spare parts department


----------



## jrider

While out of the house yesterday, I passed a tree company doing some work. I noticed they had stacked the wood- and quite a bit of it, along the driveway. So I stop and ask about it and the boss says take it all. I go,home and get my dump truck, pull right up to the wood and proceeded to fill it twice....that's 4 cords almost all oak in just under 2 hours! I tell them I sell wood and the boss asks for my number and says, you are my new firewood guy! What a great find.


----------



## BillNole

jrider said:


> While out of the house yesterday, I passed a tree company doing some work. I noticed they had stacked the wood- and quite a bit of it, along the driveway. So I stop and ask about it and the boss says take it all. I go,home and get my dump truck, pull right up to the wood and proceeded to fill it twice....that's 4 cords almost all oak in just under 2 hours! I tell them I sell wood and the boss asks for my number and says, you are my new firewood guy! What a great find.



Proof that it's as important to be lucky as much as good!

Great for you!!!


----------



## jrider

Here is the oak from yesterday. Doesn't look like much sitting in the field but my dump truck holds 2 loose cords and this was 2 trips.


----------



## mallardman

Still cutting brush and saplings at my sportsmens club. Bringing all the decent sized poles home. 
Had a friend bring a present yesterday. All cherry.


----------



## JB Weld

I was able to go get an 8' trailer full today. It was storm damage layimg on the side of the road waiting to be picked up and hauled to a Dump. I did not even need to bring a chainsaw. It was all cut up to 4' lengths! It was mostly (what I call) Black Jack Oak. It is loaded with figure and color and hell on a chain.


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> I'd get some screen on that back window guard , I''ve not popped a back window yet but I know plenty that have LOL
> I've started the process of mechanization for wood scrounging
> I picked up a free atv that fits in the utv


That's why I added a backrack...after the Wife bounced a round off the back window...it didn't break, but no sense tempting it.


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Glad you posted, as usual. 90% of my cutting is recently dropped wood, 90% of yours is dead Oak that throws sparks, that is why we have different preferences, and why we choose different chain most of the time. But as you see, there are times I go with what fits the situation.
> 
> I like Oak, and I cut a good deal of it, but I cut Maple and Ash just as much, and upstate a lot of Cherry. Also run into Locust now and then, but not as much as the others (but when you find it, it is usually in a stand and there is more of it).
> 
> In clean wood, the square file holds up just as well as RS, and it cuts a little faster.


Mike, I ordered two loops of sq ground chain today. Will give it a shot, but will mostly use it for racing...


----------



## MustangMike

Use it on any fresh cut wood and you wont want to use anything else! Enjoy.

What files did you get?


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Use it on any fresh cut wood and you wont want to use anything else! Enjoy.
> 
> What files did you get?


I didn't order any yet. What files are you using?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm using the PFERD Three Square files, they are almost like using a round file. It is the only one I have used, but I'm happy with it.

Even in clean wood, it is good to touch it up after about 2 tanks. Square is much better if you keep it sharp. Remember, you now have to go from the outside in, and keep the corner of the file in the corner of the chain. Your experienced at sharpening, you will pick it up quick.


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> I'm using the PFERD Three Square files, they are almost like using a round file. It is the only one I have used, but I'm happy with it.
> 
> Even in clean wood, it is good to touch it up after about 2 tanks. Square is much better if you keep it sharp. Remember, you now have to go from the outside in, and keep the corner of the file in the corner of the chain. Your experienced at sharpening, you will pick it up quick.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Oliver1655

Don, Hedge showed me how to use a 6 sided "Save Edge" file this spring. It works well for me. So now my RS chains are square filed. 

Between having a loader with a grapple & the log bucking trailer, I seldom have to cut real dirt wood any more.


----------



## dancan

No wood scrounged but I've been working on a scrounging tool .


----------



## NSMaple1

Can't beat a walking beam trailer for woods work - nice.

If you put big wood bunks & wood stakes on it you can pile long lengths on it and cut to length right on it after you haul to where ever. Like a saw horse - really speeds up the cutting to length.

Then you could throw a bottom in and sides on and haul shorts.

Makes for a very versatile setup.


----------



## dancan

NSMaple1 said:


> Can't beat a walking beam trailer for woods work - nice.
> 
> If you put big wood bunks & wood stakes on it you can pile long lengths on it and cut to length right on it after you haul to where ever. Like a saw horse - really speeds up the cutting to length.
> 
> Then you could throw a bottom in and sides on and haul shorts.
> 
> Makes for a very versatile setup.



The axle and racks are all adjustable , 3' to 12' wood with ease , 16' will work but a little over 4' will hang out the back .
It should hold 1/2 cord or better depending on the length when I get the side supports done .


----------



## cantoo

I liked my trailer so much I made another so I can haul a set of trains. One has an extendable hitch so I can haul long stuff on it if needed.


----------



## JB Weld

I went this morning and dug some black cherry out of a pile of pine. It will be going into the smoker. How do you like my Little Blue Egg? It is a wood processor with a higher purpose!


----------



## MustangMike

It was not a Chainsaw Day, but I know some of you will enjoy the pics of Lake Minnewaska State Park near New Paltz NY. There are not many places that I know of where you can take your Mtn Bike to such spectacular views. My wife and I went yesterday with her son and one of his friends.


----------



## dancan

I haven't scrounged up some wood for a while but today the temps were nice and a good breeze was on so when the wife said she wanted to go pick some blueberries I told her I know just the place and I have a key 






So up the road she goes and off to scrounge I go .






I didn't want to do a ton of walking so I used one of Clint's tricks today .











Forest fire went through here a few years back , there is still a bit of good dead standing hardwood to be had .
Not the best but still free btu's 






Not in the pics but I scored a green maple blow down on the way out to finish the load .


----------



## Philbert

Were did you fit the blueberries? And the wife?

Philbert


----------



## BillNole

Philbert said:


> Were did you fit the blueberries? And the wife?
> 
> Philbert



Was going to ask if he'd forgotten something on the way out!


----------



## dancan

She got to ride in the front seat since she picked a couple of quarts 
I did pick her up once while she was walking the dog , she complained about having to share the front seat with a chainsaw ...
I didn't tell her about the bear scat I came across today .............. LOL


----------



## zogger

Ya me, finally caught up enough and a nice day and nothing else shaking so went cutting! This one is a standing dead pin oak that went down this summer, leaves shriveled up, gone. About exactly 16" at the stump. Still has 99% of the branches on it, gonna take me another whole afternoon to really milk it out with a smaller saw, but got a good start on it today. Worked until one fat limb had a rot spot in the middle and insta dull on the 371xp chain, chips to dust in two seconds, so called it quits, past dinner time anyway. Most of the cutting was with my 346xp, ported (Moodified), finally ran the thing. It's adjusted hogrich right now, but still..motivates! Pure weedeaterman import top end on it, see how it holds up.


----------



## dancan

Jackpot!!!!!


----------



## dancan

So , these 6 were about 20' in off the road .
In true Clint fashion , a couple of chains , my tree strap and the utv and I was all set 






Sure is nice to be logging in an air conditioned cab LOL
Got them all drug out in no time , 20' to 30' long maple pecker poles .






Blocked them up at 20" and split them on the spot with my new woodsplitter .






Stuffed it all in the utv 






Nothing left but chips .






Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## BillNole

This weekends results. I finally got to split and stack the cord+ I got from a CL scrounge last weekend. The photo is a cord I had to stack along another fence line as I'm out of room in my normal area.

What's shown was the second cord, with more to go once Fall hits and he can drop a few more trees that will drop into his garden. Two oaks and an elm promised so far with more likely to come this Fall or next Spring. 

Two and a half cord of beautiful red oak so far out of this find! Pretty sweet to be getting clean red oak that's been dropped and bucked, with all the brush already hauled to the burn pile, before I even get there!




This will be for late Winter 2015/2016 or 2016/2017, depending on how this winter goes.


----------



## Philbert

BillNole said:


> This weekends results.



Now that's just showing off!

(I'll bet that would take Dancan 2, maybe 3 trips in his minivan to haul!)

Philbert

(Nice stacking job BTW!)


----------



## MustangMike

That wood pile is almost just too neat and organized, we almost have to ban you from the Scrounging thread and create a new "Mr Rogers" thread for you!

All kidding aside, very nice work!


----------



## dancan

Philbert , my stacks will never be that neat regardless of how much wood I cut , I'm envious of the stacking skills and patience ...


----------



## mallardman

I have a stacking disability. My stacks look no where near that nice. Wish they did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

If my stacks had looked that nice, I would not have been able to burn them!


----------



## HD2010

BillNole said:


> This weekends results. I finally got to split and stack the cord+ I got from a CL scrounge last weekend. The photo is a cord I had to stack along another fence line as I'm out of room in my normal area.
> 
> What's shown was the second cord, with more to go once Fall hits and he can drop a few more trees that will drop into his garden. Two oaks and an elm promised so far with more likely to come this Fall or next Spring.
> 
> Two and a half cord of beautiful red oak so far out of this find! Pretty sweet to be getting clean red oak that's been dropped and bucked, with all the brush already hauled to the burn pile, before I even get there!
> 
> View attachment 363965
> 
> 
> This will be for late Winter 2015/2016 or 2016/2017, depending on how this winter goes.


 
Now that is a perfect stack of wood. Wow.


----------



## BillNole

I'm just a tad OCD in that I like lines. Straight ones!

My stacks aren't always so lined up, but it helped to have a four foot fence right next to it to use as a guide. You may get a chuckle to note the kindling I split and spread out across the top. While the purpose was to let it dry, it served nicely to fill in the dips... 

I don't think I've ever had straighter logs to split and it showed in how easily it all came apart and thus how well it stacked. Man, some of that stuff was practically dripping inside though, so the stack will lean as it dries and I'll probably end up having to fidget with it to keep it from falling over before we need to use any of it.

Thanks for all the kind words though. I did put a little more effort into this one since it's visible to neighbors and will be there for at least a couple years.


----------



## svk

Didn't have time to do any cutting today but it was prime weather. Mid 60's and strong winds would have kept me cool. Oh well, lots of this weather coming up in a month.


----------



## JB Weld

We are cutting persimmon seeds here in Arkansas and all we are getting are Spoons! 

Stack it tall and stack it deep!


----------



## MountainHigh

BillNole said:


> This weekends results.
> View attachment 363965
> 
> This will be for late Winter 2015/2016 or 2016/2017, depending on how this winter goes.




A work of Art ! You'll have to sip some fine wine every time you burn from that pile


----------



## MountainHigh

Short break from wood stacking - thought I'd post some pics from earlier in the summer from my neck of the woods:



local mountain - over 8000'



the place I shop for fresh salmon to fill my freezer every Fall 


-


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice Mtn. The tallest Mtns in NY are about 1/2 that. But I was surprised to learn (recently) that scientists believe they were once as tall as any on the planet, but the Glaciers and erosion knocked them down to their current levels.

That must be nice to catch your own salmon every year!


----------



## audible fart




----------



## steved

I actually started splitting what I scrounged this summer...hard to get anything done when you are only around for about 36 hours on the weekend and the family wants quality time.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I helped out a neighbor yesterday. He had told the tree surgeon who had cleaned up the storm damage 2 houses down that he would take the wood, but he was looking at the 12" branches that fell on top of the house & garage. Well, he got those branches, and also got the 30+" trunk.

He has a Stihl 310, so I offered to help. He said not to worry, his son in law was on his way over with a bigger saw. Turned out it was a 290 with a dull chain, and he had never sharpened a chain!

So I came over w/044#2, the 046 (both w/24" bars) and and a timber jack and gave them a hand and let the son in law run the 044 for a bit. I then showed him how to sharpen his chain while I sharpened it for him. They were both very appreciative. Always nice to do a good dead!


----------



## JB Weld

We should all be so fortunate to have a neighbor like you MM! 

Way to go!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks. It is always good to have good neighbors, and there may be times when the "water flows the other way".


----------



## JB Weld

MustangMike said:


> Thanks. It is always good to have good neighbors, and there may be times when the "water flows the other way".



I hear ya brother. "one hand always washes the other".


----------



## nomad_archer

I have been building a new 12x20 shed for the chainsaw and hunting gear. 3 days of work and the roof is going on today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the trailer and truck load of red oak and sassafras I "scrounged" today,






There's quite a bit more there, so i'll be going back when I get the time.

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> So, I helped out a neighbor yesterday . .
> So I came over w/044#2, the 046 (both w/24" bars) and and a timber jack and gave them a hand and let the son in law run the 044 for a bit. I then showed him how to sharpen his chain while I sharpened it for him. They were both very appreciative. Always nice to do a good dead!



Nice Mike ... that's what the world needs more of!

I'll post some salmon catch pics in October.


----------



## MustangMike

UR making me jealous Mountain, ... looking forward to seeing those pics!


----------



## dancan

Hey Nomad , that built with t&g ???


----------



## 7sleeper

On my way home today I saw a tree surgeon having a nice little load on their truck. So I stopped and expected the typical answer. But before I could open my mouth the fellow says let me guess you want the wood? And when I said yes he couldn't believe it, because he meant it as a joke, because no one where I live make his own firewood! Well the boss!!! drove it home to my place and even neglected any payment. He just mentioned for these few branches(~1/2 chord) he would never take anything and I should save my money for when he comes with a real load! 

That was ok for me!

7


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> UR making me jealous Mountain, ... looking forward to seeing those pics!



Here's a teaser from a typical Fall day a few years back during the salmon run. Some nice mid sized fish.




- - - -
Wood shed nearly full / 11+ cords undercover. I'm starting in on this stuff now:



- - - -
Cleaning up my crop of Hot Russian Garlic:




- - -
Lots to be thankful for!

- - -


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was back at my "scrounging" site today... A friend of mine is trying to get some tornado damaged oaks out, and they have to come up a STEEP hill. A lot of the sticks are 40' long!







so I've been skidding them out for him with my tractor and FX90 skidding winch and there's a LOT more saw logs and firewood to get,






So, I've been separating the logs as I skid them and I brought a NICE 17' saw log home, along with a load of firewood as I can have "anything" I want, for helping him,






He needs money, so I have a nice pile of saw logs ready for him to sale, i'll bring more of them home to my mill, along with my next load or two (or three) of firewood...

SR


----------



## nomad_archer

I have been busy building the new home for my chsinsaw and other things. 12x20 shed. Shingles are done except for the ridge vent. I am having the pro's put it on since I do not want to get on the peak. It took all I had to run the shingles on the 7/12 roof with roof jacks. Shingles came out well. I just cant get the ridge vent on. I am no roofer.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I have been busy building the new home for my chsinsaw and other things. 12x20 shed. Shingles are done except for the ridge vent. I am having the pro's put it on since I do not want to get on the peak. It took all I had to run the shingles on the 7/12 roof with roof jacks. Shingles came out well. I just cant get the ridge vent on. I am no roofer.


Looking good. What kind of door(s) are you putting in?


----------



## dancan

Well , I've been busy on mechanization .
I was at a standstill for a bit after I got this together .






Got back to it when these showed up .






So this is where I'm at now .






I need to make a steel run so I can finish the 2 bunks for the logs .
It's completely adjustable and it'll fit in the utv disassembled LOL


----------



## stihly dan

trailer tires shouldn't have better tread than the vehicle pulling them.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Time to split some "scrounged" oak!






I have a nice pile going, will work on it some more tomorrow...

SR


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> trailer tires shouldn't have better tread than the vehicle pulling them.



When the trailer will consistently be holding a lot more weight, seems like they should be better quality/higher rating, etc.


----------



## MustangMike

Well we finally had a fairly cool day here in NY, and someone wanted some wood, so I split a full cord by hand. Mostly I used the Fiskars, but for the tough stuff I had a couple of wedges and a 16 lb sledge. I'll get um one way or the other.

Pulled wood from 2 sites, and to not overload the Escape, I put 2/3 of a cord on one trailer and 1/3 on another. Got home on time to shower and take the wife out for dinner, then went out again and delivered the wood. Just got home a few minutes ago. This cool air makes me feel young again, I don't even hurt!

The big trailer is all Chestnut Oak, the smaller one has Maple & Wallnut.


----------



## MustangMike

I love this thread, everyone posts great pics of all kinds of stuff. I just wish we would hear from the original Clint again. I sent him a PM after it seemed that he gave someone a like, but no response.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Looking good. What kind of door(s) are you putting in?


I am building double doors out of t1-11.


----------



## dancan

Utv logging this morning .















Now that I've got some food into me and the utv unloaded , gonna go out again and see if I can find some more 
Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## dancan

I got told this morning where there were a few tops of yellow birch and maple I could have so that's where I went after lunch .






Small load but still free btu's and just over a mile from home so back in time for beer and supper 






Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My wagon is getting empty, but my pile is growing! 






That big one is headed to my BSM, I expect to get some really nice lumber out of that one!

SR


----------



## svk

Flagged 19 yard perimeter trees tonight for winter harvest. All but three are ash or birch. Trees keep on dying but the Norway pine and red maple keep on backfilling the open sky, which is fine by me.


----------



## svk

Every time I see a dead, downed, or dying tree on my land or along public land on roadways I make a note in my phone with location, description, and estimated fraction of cord. I'm now up to 35 cords so at this point only hardwood is being added to the list. All of this with the exception of a few cords on my land is drive up accessible.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over today, first thing we did was to get the 17' log off my wagon and chainsaw it into two 8' 6" logs. It will make it's way to my BSM later, I'm betting there's some NICE lumber in those two logs!






With that done, we started blocking up everything else left on the wagon,






Until it was all cut into 20" lengths,






Then we started splitting it up,






With some of them quite big, so they had to go through the 4-way a couple times,






Until we finally had it all split,






Now, to find the time to go get another load of firewood logs!

SR


----------



## DFK

Sawyer Rob:
That splitter..... Does it have a pump and run off the PTO or does it run off the hydraulics from the tractor?

Thanks
David


----------



## dancan

No wood today but I got a bit more welded up on the RonCo ver.1.0 loghauler .











Painted pics tomorrow.

Real nice day's work and pics SR !!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

DFK said:


> Sawyer Rob:
> That splitter..... Does it have a pump and run off the PTO or does it run off the hydraulics from the tractor?
> 
> Thanks
> David



It's powered by a PTO pump and it really kicks azz! I love my "self propelled" log splitter! lol

SR


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> No wood today but I got a bit more welded up on the RonCo ver.1.0 loghauler .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted pics tomorrow.



- - -

Looking GOOD Dan! Well done! 
I'll be interested to hear how much wood you can carry on your new rig.
I assume you're going to make a winch of some sort?
- - -


----------



## dancan

It measures out to a little better than 2/3rd of a cord with 12' logs and the stakes I've made , not sure if I'll try that with the atv ,if use longer stakes and the tractor it'll be over a cord lol
Polly make a small boom and hand winch for loading ease.


----------



## MustangMike

Why not hook up an electric winch to the back of the ATV, and make a ramp to slide it up.


----------



## mikey517

Some maple from a friend. This is the second load. There's one more load of maple and one of white birch, but the temp is near 90* (or it feels like it in the sun) so I'm a working real 
sloooow!

Pickaroon made it easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

The RonCo ver.1.0 loghauler is ready .


----------



## BillNole

dancan said:


> The RonCo ver.1.0 loghauler is ready .



Looks great and am looking forward to seeing it loaded and in action and hearing of your experiences with it!


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like it will climb & descend, but I would be very careful on the side angles.


----------



## dancan

Probably be a couple of weeks before I get a chance to test it out and yes , I sure hope it works as planed


----------



## dancan

The hitch rotates 360 so if it tips it can't take the atv with it


----------



## svk

Hoping (that's a big hope) to drop some more aspen this weekend. Still need to split 5 cords to hit my goal of 20 cords split by hand this year. 

I've also got some balm of gilead and birch ready to drop to supplement my sauna pile

Won't be doing much splitting this fall but will be transporting several cords of birch, maple, and possibly oak rounds home for 16-17's stash on hunting weekends.


----------



## NSMaple1

Hey Dancan - where did you source your wheels & hubs? I considered making one like you did - but then I found one on Kijiji that does what I want. But in my considering, the wheels & hubs part was a bit of a stumbling block. Or at a reasonable price at least.

BTW, my trailer box is 8' long, maybe 2.5' wide, and maybe 3' high. When I load it up with loose thrown windfall spruce splits, it is likely all I want to try to haul out with the ATV over the rough ground & up the hills I'm doing it on. After stacking, I think that's not over 1/4 cord. Actually likely less. So start small. I've almost spun out a couple times on my steepest hill.

But if you've got no or little hills & flat smooth ground - you could get a lot out at a time with that. Nice job, looks great. Can you share how much you're into it for?


----------



## dancan

The hubs and rims are an issue for sure .
I was going to try and find 4 used atv rims and tires but it's a challenge to find 4 of the same , easy to find 2 front and 2 back .
I was able to find 4 of the same rear tires through a friend , I think they're from an atv dealer in NB that does an upgrade for their customers . I can buy tires or rims from some of my suppliers but not at what I got these for including the shipping .
I used standard 4 bolt hubs and spindles , not the same bolt pattern or hub centre as the atv so I made a piece flat bar to fit in the rim at 2 lugnut hole and bolted it to the rim , I drilled a pilot hole in the centre and then used a holesaw to drill the centres to fit over the hubs , I then took the diegrinder to the bolt holes of the rims and made them fit the hub , not pretty but it works .
If I had a machinist in my back pocket I would have machined the hubs to fit the holes and drilled some new stud holes but I figured hacking the rim was the cheaper option LOL
The pivot setup is from a spring shop , it's a pivot for larger tandem axle trailers so the pivot bolt has a grease nipple .
Cost ....Shyte is expensive and it sure adds up , luckily the steel was scavenged but I have about 300$ in hubs , stubs and hardware and the tires and rims sure hurt at 400$
I'm still trying to find a proper 12" rim at a reasonable price but no luck .
Used 2 chopsaw blades , a couple of zip wheel and grinding wheels . 
Lotsa head scratchin and mig wire .
Send me a pm if you want my phone number , more than happy to share any info with anyone .


----------



## MustangMike

A little bit of progress on my upstate Hunting Cabin (post & beam from blown down Ash trees, cut with the chainsaw).

My Grand Nephew stained what he could reach, we started installing floor joist brackets, and I built a Sladder (a cross between stairs and a ladder). It is all from Ash, the steps are 32" wide and the rails are 3" X 9.5" (made from the other half of the ridge beam). When we install the second floor, it will make installing the rafters a lot easier (less scaffolding), and things should start rolling along.

Progress has been painfully slow. Cutting, chiseling and drilling from ladders is a pain in the A**, but it should be nice when it is done.

Top & bottom will both be "clear" 20' X 24' rooms, the loft floor is at 8' high and the loft will be 4.5' on the sides and 9' in the middle, allowing the ties to be above your head.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> A little bit of progress on my upstate Hunting Cabin (post & beam from blown down Ash trees, cut with the chainsaw).
> 
> My Grand Nephew stained what he could reach, we started installing floor joist brackets, and I built a Sladder (a cross between stairs and a ladder). It is all from Ash, the steps are 32" wide and the rails are 3" X 9.5" (made from the other half of the ridge beam). When we install the second floor, it will make installing the rafters a lot easier (less scaffolding), and things should start rolling along.
> 
> Progress has been painfully slow. Cutting, chiseling and drilling from ladders is a pain in the A**, but it should be nice when it is done.
> 
> Top & bottom will both be "clear" 20' X 24' rooms, the loft floor is at 8' high and the loft will be 4.5' on the sides and 9' in the middle, allowing the ties to be above your head.


Looking good.


----------



## Axlerod74

mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.



I have had my best luck here. In my neck of the woods, most loggers like having a trustworthy extra set of eyes watching their heavy equipment when they are off for the evening. Best advise I can give here is to STAY OUT OF THEIR WAY when they are working and scrounge through the "trim" piles for crooked and cull logs at the end of the work day. You have the area to yourself and some high quality firewood. These cull piles get buried at the end of the job so it is a win-win for both parties. Being courteous and respectful of others work area goes a LONG way here. As mentioned above, some guys chip the cull piles so always ask first!!


----------



## MustangMike

Did a good amount of cutting today with MechanicMatt. No pics, because T-Storms moved in right after we were done. If you are interested in the details, see Matt's thread "Cut wood all day today with some GOOD guys".


----------



## JB Weld

I worked like a dog Saturday and got a total of ~2 cord stacked on the front porch. I am still recovering....
I have another cord split and stacked in the shed, so I should be covered for this winter.
I still have some logs to spit and I have another rick split and ready to stack in the shed. 
Now that I have my wood on the porch though I will slow down on my scrounging efforts, I will try and go pop a few Squirrels, make some pear butter, or maybe pick some figs and make jam.


----------



## dancan

Over the last week and a bit I've rearranged my wood stacks , moved and restacked about 5 cord .
I wish I could feel safe with 3 cord .
I've got 3 cord of SPF ready to burn and 3 to 4 cord of hardwood for the winter with another 2 cord of hardwood for next winter .
I'm ready for more scroungin with plenty of room for storage but I'd like to have another couple cord of dead standing spruce or pine for this winter as a backup .
Firewood , more is betterer


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Over the last week and a bit I've rearranged my wood stacks , moved and restacked about 5 cord .
> I wish I could feel safe with 3 cord .
> I've got 3 cord of SPF ready to burn and 3 to 4 cord of hardwood for the winter with another 2 cord of hardwood for next winter .
> I'm ready for more scroungin with plenty of room for storage but I'd like to have another couple cord of dead standing spruce or pine for this winter as a backup .
> Firewood , more is betterer




more is betterer Yep!


----------



## svk

Haven't run a saw since July 26th. If I don't show up on here all of a sudden it's because I've passed due to symptoms of saw withdrawal.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Had a massive windstorm come through near the cottage. Hydro trucks one afterr another. Probably about 6 or 7 large bucket trucks and 10 other vehicles. Just leaving maple pine and oak down the sides of the road. Shapes and lengths all over but I aint complaining. Probable should havr had the chainsaw with me. Lifting a 20" oak around 7 feet long was a bad idea lol.


----------



## dancan

Here's a reminder folks from Calgary this afternoon.







My daughter is less than impressed lol


----------



## Erik B

Dancan,
Way too early for scenes like that


----------



## lapeer20m

I have an owb and burn about 8-10 cord a year, mostly pine polpar and cedar with a little elm, hard maple, and cherry during the really cold weather. 

This summer I collected more than 10
Cord from my neighbors which was a great score. 2/3 of it is still a pile of logs that needs to be processed. 

Today I met a new neighbor who just moved in. He is in the process of removing about 30 nice red pines about 20" in diameter. He's been buckin them into stove length pieces and cannot find anyone to take them off his hands. People around here are of the belief that you cannot burn pine in an indoor wood stove. 

I would estimate there is at least an entire seasons worth of firewood there. 

The crazy thing is that I live on 60 mostly wooded acres and I can't find the time to get out and take care of my own dead standing trees.


----------



## svk

lapeer20m said:


> People around here are of the belief that you cannot burn pine in an indoor wood stove.
> 
> I would estimate there is at least an entire seasons worth of firewood there.
> 
> The crazy thing is that I live on 60 mostly wooded acres and I can't find the time to get out and take care of my own dead standing trees.


Their ignorance is your gain!


----------



## zogger

lapeer20m said:


> I have an owb and burn about 8-10 cord a year, mostly pine polpar and cedar with a little elm, hard maple, and cherry during the really cold weather.
> 
> This summer I collected more than 10
> Cord from my neighbors which was a great score. 2/3 of it is still a pile of logs that needs to be processed.
> 
> Today I met a new neighbor who just moved in. He is in the process of removing about 30 nice red pines about 20" in diameter. He's been buckin them into stove length pieces and cannot find anyone to take them off his hands. People around here are of the belief that you cannot burn pine in an indoor wood stove.
> 
> I would estimate there is at least an entire seasons worth of firewood there.
> 
> The crazy thing is that I live on 60 mostly wooded acres and I can't find the time to get out and take care of my own dead standing trees.



I'd take the easy free wood all day long!


----------



## Axlerod74

zogger said:


> I'd take the easy free wood all day long!


I heard that!!


----------



## Axlerod74

svk said:


> Haven't run a saw since July 26th. If I don't show up on here all of a sudden it's because I've passed due to symptoms of saw withdrawal.


I know what you mean...................I hold off as long as I can through the hot, humid days of July and August but once September gets here............Look Out!! Time to gather for next year's (or the year after) season.


----------



## svk

Axlerod74 said:


> I know what you mean...................I hold off as long as I can through the hot, humid days of July and August but once September gets here............Look Out!! Time to gather for next year's (or the year after) season.


As soon as I get that darn garage painted I'll be back in full force. My scrounge list is now over 50 cords so I won't run out any time soon. Close to 4 cords sitting in rounds awaiting pickup. And I've got free use of a hydro from now until next summer!


----------



## 1project2many

A few months back I posted that I'd scored some Ash and Oak but had to take a bunch of Basswood, too. I didn't really know what to do with the Basswood so I cut and split it and stacked it in a pile intended for the stove in the shop. The shop stove is on the third year of "going to be installed this winter" so you can probably guess how important that pile is to me. Yesterday I passed a house that had some Oak piled up alongside a tree. Two weeks ago this Oak was a large, broken branch hanging from the top of the tree. Now it's cut to length and piled. So I stopped and asked if it was spoken for. The landowner, in a suit and playing catch in the yard with his son, said "Well, yes it is. We burn it in the outdoor pit so the kids can roast marshmallows." I think he heard me gasp at that one. You can bet that it didn't take me long to work out a swap for some of the Basswood and I even threw in a bit of dried Pine and Cottonwood to boot. Warm home, toasted marshmallows, happy kids, and happy parents.


----------



## mainewoods

Hey everyone, I'm back online finally. Got tired of paying high internet prices so I thought I would try something cheaper. Well there is no such thing up where I am. Tried all the other options and none worked out. Driving 15 miles to get reception over the mountains was a pain. Said to heck with it cut wood instead, but I couldn't take being away from you scroungers any longer, so I gave in. Nice to see the thread going well ! By the looks of this winter's predictions, scrounging is fast becoming the #1 pastime of a lot of people, and for good reason. I hope they are wrong! Good to be back!!


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back online finally. Got tired of paying high internet prices so I thought I would try something cheaper. Well there is no such thing up where I am. Tried all the other options and none worked out. Driving 15 miles to get reception over the mountains was a pain. Said to heck with it cut wood instead, but I couldn't take being away from you scroungers any longer, so I gave in. Nice to see the thread going well ! By the looks of this winter's predictions, scrounging is fast becoming the #1 pastime of a lot of people, and for good reason. I hope they are wrong! Good to be back!!


Welcome back moose man!


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks svk, it is nice to be back amongst the scrounger's again.


----------



## mainewoods

I appreciate the concern expressed by you fellers, and apologize for not being able to respond. Smartphones were not meant for me to type on. I call them Damnphones!!


----------



## 1project2many

> Hey everyone, I'm back online finally. Got tired of paying high internet prices so I thought I would try something cheaper.


Welcome back! I used to joke about the internet access when I lived in Montana. "Yeah, I've got email but it's a bit slow. I type a message on my computer then give the box to the Pony Express. In 14 days or so you'll get it."


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I appreciate the concern expressed by you fellers, and apologize for not being able to respond. Smartphones were not meant for me to type on. I call them Damnphones!!



Hey man! I know what you mean, I have internet on my smartphone and could get by with it, but a PITA to type, so I pop for another connection costs me 40 a month* to use with a laptop. And even with the laptop I have a regular keyboard and mouse attached to it.

Now if the phone guys weren't such dinks about tethering..but they are. I have done it when I had to, but taking a chance on losing your connection.

*grandfathered in, unlimited, they just slow me down after five gigs, which is plenty really.


----------



## mainewoods

Yup, had broadband over my land line, and got bumped off every time the phone rang. I have Dish TV and thought I could get internet through them and package it. Dish doesn't have internet available in my area. Bought a smartphone and couldn't get reception unless I drove over the mountains first. Cell phones barely work up here, so it was back to Fairpoint and the land line. Interestingly enough, when I signed back up with broadband, the prices had dropped, and I ended up with a cheaper deal after all. Anyway, I cut a lot of wood, got a lot done around the farm, and chased the wife around the house quite a bit. I stopped chasing her though, when I forgot why I was after her in the first place. I hate gettin' old.


----------



## 7sleeper

mainewoods said:


> Yup, .... Anyway, I cut a lot of wood, got a lot done around the farm, and chased the wife around the house quite a bit. I stopped chasing her though, when I forgot why I was after her in the first place. I hate gettin' old.


You must be seriously old if you forget that reason... I'll give you a hint, it has something to do with that blue pill you take every evening...



7


----------



## dancan

Daum !!!
Hey Clint glad to see you're back !!!
You owe me $37.62 in long distance calls to the hand full of guys I know in Maine that I called to see if they could track you down LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Checks in the mail Dan! Sure is sweet to see you are a mechanized scrounger now. I am impressed!!


----------



## Jutt

lapeer20m said:


> I have an owb and burn about 8-10 cord a year, mostly pine polpar and cedar with a little elm, hard maple, and cherry during the really cold weather.
> 
> This summer I collected more than 10
> Cord from my neighbors which was a great score. 2/3 of it is still a pile of logs that needs to be processed.
> 
> Today I met a new neighbor who just moved in. He is in the process of removing about 30 nice red pines about 20" in diameter. He's been buckin them into stove length pieces and cannot find anyone to take them off his hands. People around here are of the belief that you cannot burn pine in an indoor wood stove.
> 
> I would estimate there is at least an entire seasons worth of firewood there.
> 
> The crazy thing is that I live on 60 mostly wooded acres and I can't find the time to get out and take care of my own dead standing trees.



Those are some nice resources you have available with your neighbors and your acreage. I would jump all over your neighbors offer.

We burn around 60-80% pine (mostly lodgepole and ponderosa) depending on what hardwoods I can scrounge down in town. Love pine for ease of starting, shoulder season, and mixing with hardwoods. Will also be burning some standing dead Rocky mountain juniper I scored from a neighbor's property. At any rate, no problems at all with burning pine assuming its properly seasoned like any other firewood.


----------



## dancan

I'm getting there on the mechanization Clint , need a few more pieces to be mobile but it's coming together .


----------



## mainewoods

I haven't caught up on the last 3 months yet, but that log hauler is sweet and the 4 wheeler you are going to ask yourself how did you ever get along without ( if you already haven't).


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the comps on the RonCo hauler Clint , I moved a new to me hoist around at the shop with it , I sure can tell you that 1/2 a ton of steel will push you around lol


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, great to see you are back, we missed you and we worried about you, but your fantastic thread kept going. 

Hey, I broke down and got my first ATV yesterday, a Polaris 570 w/engine breaking. Can't wait to get it up to the upstate property, should really help me get things done.


----------



## CRThomas

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


 Some thing that happen saw a big Ash tree down at the College saw a fellow standing there by it stop 4 plus feet at the base 100 feet plus long ask the fellow about it he said I could have it for $450.00 dollars but had to take it all. Next day at the cafe a fellow ask me if I was the fellow looking at the tree at the college I said I was. Did I not have the equipment to move it I said I do but $450.00 is to much for me to clean that mess up He wanted to know where I got that idea at from that fellow who was there he said we are going to pay $850.00 for some body to move it. After all and said they give me some other trees back right up to I ended up with $850.00 about 15 cord of Ash All way look and ask wood is all over the place my friends and family let me know of any down trees they see. I go to the cafe in the summer time after wind storms I clean up if I run up on some thing that I don't want I let them know of people who will I have a bunch of people in the area I live in the burn tires batterys you name it they are not in to firewood till it gets cold This is just some usless info good luck on your hunt.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> Thanks svk, it is nice to be back amongst the scrounger's again.



Wow - that was some layoff Mainewoods ...

Imaginations were running wild over here, thinking you were:
a) Laid up in a full body cast and sling somewhere, occasionally trying to heroically type here with one finger from your hospital room
b) left the country after winning 50 Million Lotto, now sipping something tall and cool on a remote beach, just you and few g-string girls
c) hiding in an underground bunker deep in the Maine woods, prepping dehydrated food stuffs, waiting for the next shoe to drop


Seriously good to see you are fine and still chasing the wifey around !


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for the thoughts guys, I didn't intend to be offline that long, but one thing led to another. I had no idea how limited my options were where I live. Even dial-up isn't available. But to make a long story short, the weather was perfect for cutting wood this summer and I took advantage of it. 80's were the highest it got with only hit or miss t-storms and long dry spells in between. It got so I almost didn't miss the internet, after a spell. Sure got a lot done without it though. But man cannot live by firewood alone and you are a great bunch of guys, so let's get scrounging!


----------



## mainewoods

Mike, that polaris is a sweet machine. Once you get it upstate we may not hear from YOU for a while!!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Clint, and great to have you back again. I have likely hand winched too many trees to the logging roads over the years, so things should get a little easier, I'll be spoiled with an electric winch & all!!!!


----------



## MountainHigh

Another disease - now after reading up on your Polaris, I want an ATV


----------



## koomie

Spent all day splitting oak.


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> Another disease - now after reading up on your Polaris, I want an ATV



I think the Polaris 570 is the best deal out there on a fuel injected 4wd ATV. I also got the optional engine breaking, a must (IMO) for riding on hilly surfaces (and why else would you have one).

Wish I had pics of the wood I cut today with MechanicMatt, but could not start until 5 (when he got out of work) and I cut until dark. There were a total of 5 guys, 3 of them were feeding the splitter. Dropped and cut up a 32" Red Oak, and bucked a 30" Red Oak that MechanicMatt had previously dropped. There were a lot ob big rounds on the ground. The firewood parade goes on!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Haven't run a saw since July 26th. If I don't show up on here all of a sudden it's because I've passed due to symptoms of saw withdrawal.


I'm in the same boat. May have been sometime in June.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks for showing up and running that sweet ported 046 of yours, it sure makes quicker work of those big oak trees. Ill be there running the splitter Saturday. Be safe up at the cabin this weekend. Have fun with your new toy and be safe.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Matt, was good working with you and the guys again. Would never have been able to finish that up before dark if that saw were not ported, what a difference.


----------



## mainewoods

Ahhh, September. What a great time to be scrounging. Cool temperatures and fewer bugs to deal with. October and November get even better. Absolutely my favorite time of year.


----------



## Marshy

T'is the season isn't it? I scored some big sections of silver maple that I have to make time to go cut up. The largest sections are about 35" in diameter. It's been sitting for two seasons. It was dropped off at this kids house about a mile from mine. He doesn't burn wood but his uncle had it dropped off at his house by a tree removal company for firewood but apparently the uncle has not done anything with it since. I just knocked on his door one day and asked if he wanted to get rid of it. He took my number and said he had to ask his uncle. About two weeks went by and he stopped at my house in passing and said I could have it, told me to stop any time. I've cleaned up some of the smaller stuff, took 3 easy loads so far and haven't touched the main sections yet. The main trunk has some nails in the top layer so there's some risk ruining a chain but there's enough wood there to eat a chain or two if necessary. Will try to get pics when I get back to cutting on this thing. I tried to cut a chunk off the large trunk with my 365 and 20" bar but one side of the log is blocked by another section so I will have to roll it and I might have enough reach to make it through cleanly...


----------



## mainewoods

My elderly neighbor owns about 100 acres and a large part of it is road frontage. She is widowed and has not touched any of it for years. The other day I noticed there was many dead standing and fallen over ash,maple and oak right along side the road way. I asked her if she would like having them cleaned up, and she was tickled pink. She said she had worried for a long time that they were going to fall and hit the power lines. She was very relieved and willing to have that "load" off her mind. I would hate to guess how many cord of bone dry hardwood there are. If I had not taken the time to stop and ask, I would have missed out on some prime firewood. Just goes to show, it pays to ask. I have found on many occasions, asking your neighbors can land you some darn good firewood and some darn good friends.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over on sat and we scrounged a BIG load of poplar....not the best firewood, but it was easy to get, as I grappled/lifted the tree's over the wagon with my tractor, while my helper chain sawed them into firewood lengths, AND it was FREE!







I believe there will be at least 2 cords on this load,






Looks like my splitter will get some use S   N,

SR


----------



## mainewoods

Sawed up right on the wagon is pretty sweet. A lot of people would have welcomed a load of poplar like that after running out last year. You sure are good to your helper Rob!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Sawed up right on the wagon is pretty sweet. A lot of people would have welcomed a load of poplar like that after running out last year. You sure are good to your helper Rob!View attachment 368427



Yep, last winter polar vortex proly caused a lot of rethinking on wood snobbery in some places.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Hey, NO snobbery going on over here! If it burns, I burn it! lol

We have a good system figured out, I cut the tree's down, my helper limbs them and I winch/skid them out. Then I grabble them up over the wagon,







and he cuts them into firewood lengths... It works really well, goes quite fast and takes quite a bit of the work out of that part of the job... Plus, it makes the "splitting" job MUCH easier too, as there's NO lifting the rounds up onto the splitter!

Thanks guys,

SR


----------



## BillNole

mainewoods said:


> ...I have found on many occasions, asking your neighbors can land you some darn good firewood and some darn good friends.



A lost art for sure... It s


----------



## mallardman

Some more dead ash that needed to come down at my sportsmens club. Still have to drag about 2 cords of sapling poles, 3"-8" across over the hill to haul home and cut up and have another 30 or so to cut down. Once that areas cleared there are 2 large beech trees that need to come down that have grown to close to where the trap birds are thrown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mallardman

Just found this splitting that wood above. Looks like someone's aim wasn't very good on the rifle range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper

.308 ?

7


----------



## mallardman

I would guess some 30 caliber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Saturday was a nice day up here so I hopped in my original woodhauler and went for a scrounging run .
I've been getting the stuff that's close to the road so not much dragging involved 






I think all of the live red maples that I've cut so far have been rotten in the centre .
I do drive slow on this road to locate leaners , dead ones and ones further in for this winter with the help of mechanization .
For example .






Leaning one over there and






Two tall dead ones over there 

Don't worry , I made sure I had a load when I went home .






Wish I had all the all the fancy stuff SR has .


----------



## mainewoods

With all that ground clearance left ,you had room for the leaner if it weren't for that saw. Ever thought about bungee strapping it to the roof rack to maximize your load?


----------



## Toxic2

Been pretty good scrougin after hurrican aruther eh dancan. im in nb and got probably over 10 cords of maple and birch just from that storm. not to mention the 6 cord of tammerack that blew over on my property..


----------



## dancan

Good btu's in that tamarack !


----------



## mainewoods

We always called it hackmatack up here and never cut it for firewood. I guess that goes with the territory when you're a 90% + forested state. Not snobbery, just large quantities of higher BTU wood available. But you take what you can get,when you can get it, and be thankful for it, be it hardwood or softwood.


----------



## NSMaple1

I scouted up a huge one last weekend. Hopefully I will get a start at hacking it up this weekend. Will try to remember to snap some pics - Arthur packed a pretty darned big wallop in spots, think this one is the biggest ugliest mess I've gone at.


----------



## Wayne68

This is a pretty easy wood scrounge. A storm blew though and knocked a bunch of trees down all around my work area . Fell on top of some of my wood stacks but none of them fell down, yet


----------



## mainewoods

Sorry you had to experience a bad storm like that. But wood coming to you is about as good as it gets. Nice "scrounge"!!


----------



## Wayne68

Ya the storm only lasted about 15 minutes but managed to knock down at least 20 decent trees on that bush lot. Might have to take some of the logs to the mill though because i think it would be a shame to just cut up the nice stuff to burn.


----------



## Wayne68

The clean up begins


----------



## Marshy

Nice setup.


----------



## MustangMike

Yeah, nice toys, I happy as a pig in crap I finally got an ATV last week, which should help a lot.


----------



## mainewoods

Speaking of that ATV ,Mike-------


----------



## Wayne68

Thanks. Toys definately make wood cutting more enjoyable. Havent got an atv yet, but im sure they would be handy in the bush


----------



## Axfarmer

I bought my atv to maintain the trails on my property but it has turned into must have firewood hauler. The wood lot I pull from has rough terrain that's hard to get around with a truck/trailer combo. I've put about 150 miles on it in the wood lot this year.


----------



## dancan

Tools , not toys , tools ......


----------



## mainewoods

My wife used to call them toys. Not any more, she likes being warm and knows the work that goes into it. Sometimes it isn't fun once you get older, but it is definitely worth it. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## dancan

Had the RonCo Log Hauler 1.0 in the middle of the parking lot at the shop today , had 2 people circle it this afternoon , on fella came in , asked for a price to make him one , I told him that stuff is expensive and you can get fancy Chinese ones for about 2k landed .
He wants a price on one made with North American steel


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint , forgot to tell you , I put a low offer on a dodge truck , 4x4 1/2 ton extended cab 99' , they accepted 300$ .


----------



## Dalmatian90

Interstate near me they have been clear cutting the trees back 50' or so on the sides. Feller buncher is going along about a day ahead of the grinder.

Came home that way on Friday about 5pm ... and counted 8 sets of Woodboogas, probably about 12 guys and gals in total, going to town, picking the hardwoods out from among the pines. Vehicles from mini-vans and old S-10s to newer one tons with dump trailers. Warmed the cockles of my heart.


----------



## mainewoods

Heck of a deal Dan, those Rams will haul some serious wood. If anyone deserves mechanization, it's you. You have sure earned it. I had to self medicate just looking at the pics you posted!


----------



## dancan

Clint , it's all therapy and I know I would not have the mobility or the stamina that I have now without the fact of being broke and the need to be warm .
After being sidelined for almost 2 years I can tell you now that an 0h26 was a heavy saw after a very short period of time when I first got back to cutting . Lots of "medicates" were consumed before , during and after taking some or all of them pics of the utv , more so then than now but I still struggle .
I think that if I'd have started with a truck it might have been harder on me because the ability to fill the box would have been overwhelming at the beginning . Even though I could have quit before full , I wouldn't have been happy with myself . With the utv it was a finite and easily attained volume to fill and process . Sharing some of the utv abuse pics with you guys helped keep the wheels on my squirrel cage most of the time LOL
Just remember , you'll never be able to prove that I anything to do with any of the pics 
Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## MustangMike

mainewoods said:


> Speaking of that ATV ,Mike-------



Rode it Sunday up at my property for the first time and loved it. Will haul me and another full sized male adult up the steepest hill with ease. Even hauled a small trailer of Ash firewood a short distance just to try it out. It will make life up there much easier!


----------



## mainewoods

Sure like to see a pic or 2. I'm trying to convince myself I need one. They are compact and very handy to get into tight places. My goal is to haul out tree length to a landing site where it's easier to process. It's surprising what those ATV's will haul. I'm tired of cutting and loading 4' in the woods. Tree length is so much easier on the body. The only time the wood gets handled is when you pick up the round and set it on the splitter, or roll it on if you have a vertical set up.


----------



## NSMaple1

I use an ATV. Put one pic of it up a few months back - no idea how many pages back that would be. Also have a second hand homemade wood trailer not quite as fancy as Dans but about the same setup. Doing a couple little mods to it now to make it more useful.

I will be starting to tackle the monster on Saturday, I hope. Will also try to remember to take some pics of it & the setup.

EDIT: Post 833, page 44.

Holy mutating thread Batman - that was a lot of posts & pages ago.

Can't believe how that first pic looked then vs. what it looks like there now. I should go back there again and take an after pic for comparison...


----------



## mainewoods

Just finished splitting these two rows by hand. Getting tired of that too! Time for more mechanization!!


----------



## NSMaple1

mainewoods said:


> Sure like to see a pic or 2. I'm trying to convince myself I need one. They are compact and very handy to get into tight places. My goal is to haul out tree length to a landing site where it's easier to process. It's surprising what those ATV's will haul. I'm tired of cutting and loading 4' in the woods. Tree length is so much easier on the body. The only time the wood gets handled is when you pick up the round and set it on the splitter, or roll it on if you have a vertical set up.


 
When I use mine, anything that I can caber up onto a trailer in 8-10' lengths without getting into hernia territory I do that to. Then tow the load to my site and cut it to length right on the trailer like a sawbuck. Huge time saver. Anything bigger I tow the splitter right beside where the tree landed & toss to the trailer right off the splitter, then stack from trailer right to pallets. Don't touch again until putting in the fire. More time saved. Really helps being able to wiggle splitter & trailer right into where the trees fall. Also helps I can hop on the ATV in my dooryard & only drive a few minutes to where the trees are.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood there Clint, and you got a nice workout also, no need to join the health spa!!!!!


----------



## Philbert

So for you knuckledraggers, er, I mean log draggers, do you find a lot more sand and dirt in your logs when you drag them out and cut them at the landing, versus bucking them to length in the woods?

Harder on the chains?

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

You do tend get more dirt on the wood skidding out tree length, but it only takes a few minutes with a stiff broom to get rid of most of it. I figure the small amount of time spent cleaning the wood and touching up the chain, more than offset the time and effort spent handling the wood 2 extra times, loading and unloading in the woods. But I am 4 years ahead in firewood, so I am not in a big rush. Another of the advantages from being ahead in your firewood. Of course, being semi- retired doesn't hurt either!


----------



## Zeus103363

went this morning and cut a load of red oak. Doesn't take many of these 24" rounds to fill up my truck bed! I took my splitter with me to make loading easier. Gonna try to go back in the morning. I took my dads saw privileges away, he still likes to be in charge, and I don't mind at all as long as we can still enjoy the day cutting firewood together. He will be 80 this December. 













Thanks


----------



## DFK

Zeus:
Is that a logging site??
Looks like a great place to cut some firewood.
Does your Dad still swing a maul??

Got 40 acres being logged off 4 miles from the house.
Going over there Saturday and take a look see.

David


----------



## Zeus103363

DFK said:


> Zeus:
> Is that a logging site??
> Looks like a great place to cut some firewood.
> Does you Dad still swing a maul??
> 
> Got 40 acres being logged off 4 miles from the house.
> Going over there Saturday and take a look see.
> 
> David




Yes this is 80 acres of family land that had been logged recently. They left quite a pile of trimmings for the scrounger! Lots of oak, hickory, and maple, and tops galore! Yes, my dad will still swing a maul on occasion, but this year he has gotten where he is a little clumsy. He says he has to go to keep an eye on me. Keeps him busy I guess. We still enjoy a good day out in the woods and go as often as we can. 

My pile of trimmings. 






What I have cut so far






Thanks


----------



## BillNole

I hope this doesn't cost me my Scroungers Certification...

Saw an add on CL a couple days ago. Turns out it was a local golf course that's removed 40 ash and maple trees and claims to have cut many of the logs to firewood length! Have it all stacked up in a pile right in the parking lot at the service garage.

I can't believe I'm doing this, but I'm taking a pass. I already have all of this years and next years wood onhand and am promised enough for the third year within the next month and am also very busy with work right now. I'd like to get some of it anyway and sell it next Fall, but don't want that much wood stacked up. I hope I don't come to regret this...


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> I hope this doesn't cost me my Scroungers Certification...
> 
> Saw an add on CL a couple days ago. Turns out it was a local golf course that's removed 40 ash and maple trees and claims to have cut many of the logs to firewood length! Have it all stacked up in a pile right in the parking lot at the service garage.
> 
> I can't believe I'm doing this, but I'm taking a pass. I already have all of this years and next years wood onhand and am promised enough for the third year within the next month and am also very busy with work right now. I'd like to get some of it anyway and sell it next Fall, but don't want that much wood stacked up. I hope I don't come to regret this...



AAAK! EEEK! primo wood, wicked easy access, already cut to length..yep, you will regret it!

Heck, I could cut a cord a day the rest of my life off the property here and not even come close to running out, but..already cut and just load, I'd drive a reasonable distance for that in lieu of felling/bucking and manhandling it out of the woods here. If I was scrounging.

I want to be a decade ahead, plus maybe sell some.... I am a few years ahead, and around five if I don't sell any right now, and that is really just putzing with it once in awhile. I think I have only cut three afternoons this year so far. I had so much stacked and needing splitting, that's all I did.

After the Georgia GTG I should be mostly caught up with my fall chores here, mowing has slowed down a lot, so back to cutting wood. Hope to add another year or two to the stacks before real cold weather, and mud season.


----------



## dancan

Hey NSMaple1 , the fella that asked about the RonCo log hauler 1.0 was from Tatamagouche .
I did more studying on the rims and found some 10" atv rims that bolt to standard 4 bolt hubs and the Kubota RTV rims fit the 5 bolt hubs .
I priced out the steel today , about 500$ new for what I got for 50$ ....


----------



## Wayne68

this is the setup I use to get logs out of the bush. Made a removable floor and lids for this boxblade, then welded up and bolted in a frame that I can slide a 2 inch receiver into to pull a small trailer. The guides on top control the swing of the choker chain that attaches to a grab hook running down to the drawbar. So far it has been working great and allows me to bring everything I need along


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty slick set up. Well thought out Wayne!


----------



## DFK

Wayne:
Does it still work as a Box Blade??

David


----------



## Wayne68

Thanks Clint . It does still work fine as a boxblade, I made the floor with three easily removable sections that just lift out from the top. The hinged lids just slide on and off as well. Takes about three minutes to transform it from one to the other. I can take a couple more detailed pictures of that stuff if you would like. My theory was to have an attachment that I could do almost anything with because I hate having to swap implements on the back all the time, plus those lids make perfect places to sit on back in the bush when you need to relax and enjoy a quick beverage


----------



## Wayne68

Now I just need Dancan to make me one of those cool log haulers to pull behind it and take the whole setup to the bush for a day of fun


----------



## dancan

Shipping would suck but I'm game LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Thought I would share this, in case anyone thinks they have scrounged all the wood they need. I scrounged a cord+ of dead standing last week and stacked it within easy reach of the house. I'm not getting caught, being unable to reach my emergency wood pile because of deep snow, this year.


----------



## MustangMike

Very Nice Clint! We knew there was good reason we missed you!


----------



## Philbert

Why scrounge?

Philbert




Similar article:

http://www.twincities.com/localnews...ewood-shortage-unprecedented-timber-exec-says


----------



## lapeer20m

My newest neighbor not only cut down these trees, he bucked most of them into stove length pieces! There are probably 6 more loads like this and it's just across the street from me.


----------



## spike60

Nice "extra" pile there Clint. I gotta get some pics up of my extra stacks here in a bit.

And didn't we establish early in this thread that a true scrounger is never really "off duty"?


----------



## spike60

Got way more wood than will fit in the woodshed, so I got these racks and stacks to get a lot of this extra wood up off the ground. Much of it was around a couple years, and was beginning to go downhill, so I'm going to use it this year. Got stuff on both sides of the shed and a couple racks on the back deck. All in all, about 3.5 cords of wood outside of the shed, which holds about 5 cords. Looks fine, right? But pic #3 is what it's going look like in the middle of the winter.  I'm kind of regressing back to before I had the shed, so this will be a bit of a throwback year. Going to make a game of it and see if I can get through the entire winter without using the wood in the shed.


----------



## Wayne68

Lots of dying ash trees on farmland up here. Generally if you will knock them down and clean up all your mess most farmers will gladly let them go for free.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Why scrounge?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 369235


Duluth News Tribune ran a similar article this week. There's a guy from southern MN trucking kiln dried oak north for $600 a cord plus delivery! And people are buying it


----------



## spike60

Yikes! $600 a cord PLUS delivery?


----------



## svk

http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/content/wet-weather-leaves-wood-supply-whittled

I'm sorry but I'll never pay more than propane for the privilege of burning wood.

The guy quoted has a pretty good racket going as my coworker pays $150 a cord for mixed hardwood delivered to western Minneapolis so $600 is not the standard rate. If it was I'd change careers lol.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/content/wet-weather-leaves-wood-supply-whittled
> 
> I'm sorry but I'll never pay more than propane for the privilege of burning wood.
> 
> The guy quoted has a pretty good racket going as my coworker pays $150 a cord for mixed hardwood delivered to western Minneapolis so $600 is not the standard rate. If it was I'd change careers lol.




You never know man. Last winter, you couldn't get propane here for two weeks, and after that, it was in limited supply, no tank fill ups. My boss couldn't get any and he fills 3-20,000 gallon tanks, you can say he is a good customer. Dry firewood ran out, none available, I think I was the last guy with dry willing to let go of some. I could have sold every stick I had, dry or green, but I ain't dumb and not hitting my personal heat stash.

Could be people know their propane tank won't get them through a harsh winter, and maybe not be able to get any like last winter, so are willing to stockpile high priced wood as insurance, just in case.

My friend in town is switching propane companies, I told him to double the size of his tank and get it filled now, he agreed that was a good idea.


----------



## spike60

This shortage issue is definitelty adding some members to our scrounging fraternity. Have two stories just from today with guys picking up chains, saws and supplies. Both need a cord or 2 more to get through the season, and they're usual suppliers have no seasoned stuff left. I think the real impact of this has yet to be felt. And around here at least, prices haven't gone up yet. I think the people who are really going to be screwed are the people who buy it a cord at a time throughout the winter. Some are just nitwits, but many can't come up with the money to buy the entire winters wood all at once. 

!st Guy has some blowdowns in a not easily accessable part of his property so they've been sitting there for 2 years. But he yanked the deck off his lawn tractor and he's gonna work his way back there and harvest that wood. 

2nd guy came in to pick up his 51 that we serviced and said that in addition to a couple of standing dead's he's been dragging out all the limbs that they would normally burn in the fire pit, but this year he'll need it for the stove.

On the bright side is that this is a heavily wooded area and pretty much a scrounger's paradise. I can't imagine it being any better really. Anyone with any property at all can harvest a decent amount of wood. 

Not real unusual for this time of year, but the store was really buzzing the last few days. LOTS of oil sales. People are way more diligent in picking up saws and chains that are done. Some come over as soon as you call them. People generally want things done "by the weekend" and we're pretty good at accomodating them. We actually got every saw and chain done this week. (not always the case  )


----------



## dave_dj1

I received a call this week from my buddy who is having his land logged again. Not only is the logging going on but he is clearing for a large garage. He has a bunch of locust trees and a large maple knocked down ready for me to cut up and process. I am waiting for the loggers to get done so we can get into the landing, it's kind of a tight spot. We are going to bring in a buddy with an excavator with a thumb on it to stack the wood for us, he is going to take some too. I'm hoping my body holds up, I'm going to have to learn to take things easier.
dave


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> This shortage issue is definitelty adding some members to our scrounging fraternity. Have two stories just from today with guys picking up chains, saws and supplies. Both need a cord or 2 more to get through the season, and they're usual suppliers have no seasoned stuff left. I think the real impact of this has yet to be felt. And around here at least, prices haven't gone up yet. I think the people who are really going to be screwed are the people who buy it a cord at a time throughout the winter. Some are just nitwits, but many can't come up with the money to buy the entire winters wood all at once.
> 
> !st Guy has some blowdowns in a not easily accessable part of his property so they've been sitting there for 2 years. But he yanked the deck off his lawn tractor and he's gonna work his way back there and harvest that wood.
> 
> 2nd guy came in to pick up his 51 that we serviced and said that in addition to a couple of standing dead's he's been dragging out all the limbs that they would normally burn in the fire pit, but this year he'll need it for the stove.
> 
> On the bright side is that this is a heavily wooded area and pretty much a scrounger's paradise. I can't imagine it being any better really. Anyone with any property at all can harvest a decent amount of wood.
> 
> Not real unusual for this time of year, but the store was really buzzing the last few days. LOTS of oil sales. People are way more diligent in picking up saws and chains that are done. Some come over as soon as you call them. People generally want things done "by the weekend" and we're pretty good at accomodating them. We actually got every saw and chain done this week. (not always the case  )



Glad to hear that people are getting hip to stacking smalls.

I just can't believe the mountains of wood I still see in the summers around here that get bulldozed up and burnt as "waste".

Couple more polar vortex winters and maybe people down here will get hip like they are up north. That, and using pine. You can scrounge pine all day long down here, as much as you can haul, smaller stuff and branches anyway. the loggers just want those real straight ones that stack on their trailers nice, I guess for maximum load, anything the least bit crookedy just gets piled up and burnt.

Where they are clearing back from all the powerlines along the roadsides, all of it is getting chipped and mulched onsite, but I have noticed they leave a ton loose at night along the road. No idea if folks are scarfing it or not, I imagine some is getting loaded and hauled off.

If there was some way to transport bulk firewood up north cheaper, man....


----------



## mainewoods

There seems to be a steady stream of pickup trucks going by my house lately, loaded with wood. I think more than a few people have procrastinated too long this year. You would think after over 120 inches of snow and countless days of sub -20 degrees last winter, they would have learned. Hopefully they are just laying in extra wood and not caught short again. Every one and their brother seems to be selling firewood this year, but most of the seasoned is pretty much gone. It has been an absolutely perfect summer for scrounging, with long dry spells and cool temps. I hope everyone has taken advantage of it.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I just can't believe the mountains of wood I still see in the summers around here that get bulldozed up and burnt as "waste".


Around here they don't even burn it just leave it to rot. And if there isn't a full semi load for the last trip they leave that too. Great for scroungers but only if its a summer cut where vehicles can get in and out. Beautiful maple and birch logs.


----------



## mainewoods

Must make you shake your head, doesn't it Spike. Everyone wants their saw done yesterday, and it's late Sept. I know people are working their butts off to make ends meet, but heating their homes is a pretty big expense, and certainly worthy of a little extra consideration.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Around here they don't even burn it just leave it to rot. And if there isn't a full semi load for the last trip they leave that too. Great for scroungers but only if its a summer cut where vehicles can get in and out. Beautiful maple and birch logs.



Ain't that sumthin'', and they all want firewood later.

Eventually, necessity cures laziness and wastefulness.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

And while you guys are doing all this talking, I'm out there plugging along,







scrounging all I can, pine, aspen or anything else that will burn! Running it all through my splitter, 






SR


----------



## spike60

I agree with everything you said Clint. There's so many people out there who just live their whole life at the last minute. And they're the type who don't think about firewood until it starts to get cold out. Lot of them are clueless about what we are talking about cause they haven't run into it yet themselves and don't realize dry wood isn't going to be a simple phone call away this year. As far as the saws go, not a big deal for us to turn them around pretty quick. Some have been sitting, and some just break or have fuel issues and simply need a good tune up. And the ever common "I lent it out" problems. One guy today learned he needed a new carb on his 550XP because of what his buddy poured into the fuel tank. He's lucky the gas was so bad the saw didn't run for long or he'd be buying more than a carb.

One guy I know has small wood business, say 50 cords a year. He custom cuts in different sizes for his customers. Consequently, he ends up having a lot of seriously fussy people to deal with. One guy wants 17" wood, one guy 14". Someone will order two and a HALF cords??? Not Three! Half an hour of talking to him and nobody would ever want to be in the wood business.LOL He was almost out and had a guy ask him for a cord of 20" wood. He overestimated it as he was cutting and ended up with an extra 1/2 cord. Offered it to the guy for $75 and he wouldn't take it cause he "calculated" he had just the right amount. (and this guy has no money issue)

He had another long time customer bail on him last year because someone who was clearing some property beat Jimmys price by, get ready...........$10 a cord! Well the lot is cleared and that "seller" is no longer in the wood business. Calls 3 weeks ago looking for 4 cords of seasoned wood. Jimmy had to tell him he's got nothing left to sell, and nothing coming in. Guy asks, "what am I gonna do now?"

So, the shortage is real, and it's going to get even more real as we go. But some people are their own worst enemies.

Geez, my posts are pretty long winded tonight.


----------



## mainewoods

A lot of wisdom in that post Spike, thanks for sharing it. I couldn't agree with you more. Talk is cheap- life lessons are priceless.


----------



## Philbert

spike60 said:


> Geez, my posts are pretty long winded tonight.



Especially if you post them three times!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Non Chainsaw Pics ... Went hiking this morning with my wife and the 2 dogs in Fahnestock St Park and took some pics of this old broken down truck that is a few miles in on one of the paths. Some of you motorheads may appreciate it as much as I did. 

No timing chain, just gears, and gears to power the horn. Conversely, the generator is chain driven. The rear axle has leave springs with coil spring "stops", and big drum breaks.

If anyone can identify what it is, or when it was made, I'm all ears. It obviously had an in line 6. Enjoy.


----------



## dancan

First fire today to take the chill off , splitting trash and a couple of end chunks .
Lit the fire with a match out of the box of matches that started last year burning season ... I hope I have to buy more matches and not finish this years burn season with this box .


----------



## spike60

Philbert said:


> Especially if you post them three times!
> 
> Philbert



Odd things happen at home on dial up. LOL

Sorry men!


----------



## snoozeys

I go to the reserve and look for downed trees and make sure its at least 200 metres from a house or main road


----------



## dancan

Why the 200 m ?


----------



## Dirtboy

Guy down the road just got a truck load delivered after waiting 2 1/2 months. Most of it is 8" or less in diameter. Usually he gets them large as he has an OWB. Guess there is high demand.


----------



## spike60

Dirtboy said:


> Guy down the road just got a truck load delivered after waiting 2 1/2 months. Most of it is 8" or less in diameter. Usually he gets them large as he has an OWB. Guess there is high demand.



That's happening here too. Guys that are lucky enough to get a load are getting smaller wood. Hey, less splitting and you can buzz up the whole load with a small saw.


----------



## Philbert

spike60 said:


> Odd things happen at home on dial up. LOL


 I read it all 3 times, just because I have so much respect for your opinion!

Philbert


----------



## snoozeys

dancan said:


> Why the 200 m ?



So we can cut in peace and so no one else knows where we are getting all our wood from !!


----------



## CTYank

spike60 said:


> Yikes! $600 a cord PLUS delivery?



I've seen lots worse. Local stove shop has a little serve-yourself firewood bin, with wood from Vermont Firewood. Fill a little cart with at most 100 lb of wood, and leave $50 please.

Even if you assume only 3000 lb/cord, that works out to at least $1500/cord. City folk!

OTOH, I get pestered to take the larger wood from projects I volunteer on. Might have to set up a road-side kiosk.


----------



## dancan

Jackpot !!







May not be big but real close to the road [emoji4]


----------



## dancan

Nice one in the


----------



## dancan

The "Skiddah" in action .
















Thot the saws were gonna have to ride up front with the wife LOL


----------



## snoozeys

We work on $100 for a 6'x4' trailer or $150 for 9'x6' trailer


----------



## mainewoods

Sure is nice to pull 'em out, to where you can process them easier, with a "skiddah" instead of by hand, ain't it Dan.


----------



## benp

Dancan,

I always love seeing your pictures. You are the true definition of a scrounger.

You do what you can with the resources you have available to you and you make it work. 

My hat is off to you.


----------



## dancan

Clint , it really saves time walking back and forth that's for sure 
Have to sharpen a little more often because dirt on the bark but it's not been that bad so far , I've found that cutting them up on the road does have a greater risk of finding a rock


----------



## dancan

Thanks benp , I enjoy being out there , I need the exercise and physio , it's not all that hard and I've learned a lot from the many good members here .
I'm not letting my discomfort or the lack of equipment be a handicap LOL


----------



## dancan

And you can't prove that I did any of it from the pics .....


----------



## mainewoods

I must admit, I have hauled many a trunk load in a '98 Olds . At least you use a van with a higher payload!


----------



## mainewoods

Can't wait to see that ATV in action. You probably won't even talk to us anymore!


----------



## cheeves

mainewoods said:


> I must admit, I have hauled many a trunk load in a '98 Olds . At least you use a van with a higher payload!


I've used just about every vehicle except a bicycle! LOL Got 4 cords with an Audi Fox one fall back in the 70's!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys take it easy on ole Dancan, last winter I was filling the trunk and back seat of my Geo Prizm, yes Prizm. With red oak and ash. What EVER it takes to keep the oil man of my Arse. This year with mustan mike and my two little helpers I hope for a different story. Ill post some pics if my mac and smart phone ever decide to play nice.


----------



## mainewoods

It's pretty surprising what a tow strap and an ordinary car will pull out of the woods. I cut an 8' x 3/4" piece of marine plywood to fit inside my trunk and doubled the load capacity. I imagine it looked pretty odd going down the road, but those loads added up. Before you knew it you had a couple of cords piled up.


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## mainewoods

Darn right Matt, whatever it takes to get that wood home. I ain't proud. That wood warms me just as much as a delivered load would.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well Im not gonna lie, ive had a few to drink and I can't find the pic of my little helpers, maybe tomorrow. But Mustang Mikes ported saws made a good amount of this wood for me.


----------



## mainewoods

I will say one thing, you are honest!


----------



## MechanicMatt

My little kindling hunter, this is my littler helper. The big girl hides from the camera or makes silly faces for it. Little girl is a total ham bone, she lives to be in the lime light.


----------



## mainewoods

Sweet Matt, you have been truly blessed!


----------



## MechanicMatt

MaineWoods, there is only ONE way to be, 100 percent honest. In my family there are a handfull of guys that initials spell M.A.N. when I was little it was explained to me to be a man, honesty is one of the traits. hey can you guess Mustang Mike's initials???? Mike Anthony N, Every dude that counts in our family has the same middle name.


----------



## stihly dan

MechanicMatt said:


> Well Im not gonna lie, ive had a few to drink and I can't find the pic of my little helpers, maybe tomorrow. But Mustang Mikes ported saws made a good amount of this wood for me.



I've had more than a few, but the helpers are awesome. enjoy them as they will become teenagers. Good wood there too. You are doing something right. Keep it up. Honesty goes a long way, I've had teachers tell me my kids where in trouble only because they admitted it. So they where not in trouble with me. #1` rule is don't lie to me, #2 rule is don't lie. #3 rule is who care's it doesn't get followed.


----------



## BillNole

stihly dan said:


> I've had more than a few, but the helpers are awesome. enjoy them as they will become teenagers. Good wood there too. You are doing something right. Keep it up. Honesty goes a long way, I've had teachers tell me my kids where in trouble only because they admitted it. So they where not in trouble with me. #1` rule is don't lie to me, #2 rule is don't lie. #3 rule is who care's it doesn't get followed.



Matt and Dan, I agree that you're both on the right track with those young'uns. Our first rule was always don't lie to me. It didn't matter what they'd done, if they lied to me about it, THAT became the issue and the initial transgression became secondary. They learned very early that facing the music was FAR better than trying to get away with it. In fact, I remember occasions when each of our kids has come to us and told us things they've done, before we even knew about it, just to be sure all was straight. They got a lot of leeway as a result and have all turned out great and able to conduct themselves quite well! (End of brag-rant...)

Keep up the good work Fellas!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, Great Pics, and I am happy to have been part of it. Nice stacking though, I can't claim credit for that!

In the early 80s when Heating Oil tripled in a day, I hauled wood home in the back of a 1980 Pinto Station Wagon.

One time I put some big rounds of Red Oak in the back and I thought the front end was going to come off the ground!

Just got a 5' X 8' trailer at TS to haul the ATV, but hauled a load of wood in it today, and it works real nice. Was able to roll the big rounds right up the 4' ramp, much nicer than what I used to do! They are on sale for $599 w/13" wheels, roll real nice, a good deal. Also picked up the bar oil while I was there for $7 / Gal, also a good deal. I think I'm started to get spoiled!


----------



## MountainHigh

Just catching up on the thread here - why are there so many wood shortages for some of you guys? Is it all caused by demand due to fear we/you may be in for another hard winter or .... ?

Heading to the lake tomorrow for one last swim before Fall settles in - supposed to be 29 Celcius (88 F) tomorrow here. Cool at night now but this heat sure can't last for much longer.  It seems September is the new June around these parts.


----------



## spike60

MechanicMatt said:


> You guys take it easy on ole Dancan, last winter I was filling the trunk and back seat of my Geo Prizm, yes Prizm. With red oak and ash. What EVER it takes to keep the oil man of my Arse. This year with mustan mike and my two little helpers I hope for a different story. Ill post some pics if my mac and smart phone ever decide to play nice.



Good job Matt. One of the rules of scrounging is "small loads add up". And there's no reason that not having a pickup truck means you can't bring wood home. 

Actually, I see a fair amount of people taking Uncle Mike's route with those small trailers behind all kinds of different vehicles.


----------



## dancan

I should have taken pics of the loads of pallets in the wife's 99' Saturn station wagon that I was scrounging while walking with a cane LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Mtn, two reasons that I can think of:

1) We had a very cold winter last year that zapped available supply.

2) Often people don't purchase wood till the last minute, they want to use their yard space for other things until they need the wood. The supplies they presume are available are not there this year.


----------



## Philbert

The articles I mentioned referenced a very wet Spring, which made it difficult for vehicles to get into the woods. 

Philbert


----------



## Dirtboy

MountainHigh said:


> Just catching up on the thread here - why are there so many wood shortages for some of you guys? Is it all caused by demand due to fear we/you may be in for another hard winter or .... ?
> 
> Heading to the lake tomorrow for one last swim before Fall settles in - supposed to be 29 Celcius (88 F) tomorrow here. Cool at night now but this heat sure can't last for much longer.  It seems September is the new June around these parts.



Wet spring and a lot of people hoarding and trying to get ahead of the weather guessers polar vortex.


----------



## dancan

I may be "challenged" in the woods scrounging but I don't let that handicap slow me down at home , I used my diesel powered wheelbarrow to move some wood around , I got a cord of the dead standing hardwood put away in a new to me shed and I moved a cord of the fresh cut stuff over to the racks for next years burning unless I have to dip into if we get another polar vortex LOL
I've got room in the shed for 2 1/2 to 3 cord so I've got more hardwood to move .


----------



## mn woodcutter

I've been getting a bunch of oak beams that a large manufacturing company discards when they get a load of heavy equipment in. Many of them are 6x6 or 6x8s and they are going to warm the house very nicely!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> I've been getting a bunch of oak beams that a large manufacturing company discards when they get a load of heavy equipment in. Many of them are 6x6 or 6x8s and they are going to warm the house very nicely!


That calls for a "you suck"!


----------



## mallardman

mn woodcutter said:


> I've been getting a bunch of oak beams that a large manufacturing company discards when they get a load of heavy equipment in. Many of them are 6x6 or 6x8s and they are going to warm the house very nicely!




That's great! Back in college I worked in a wood moulding warehouse and would take all the end scrap pieces home since they just threw it out. Had over a cord of it. All kiln dried oak, pine, birch, etc. Best kindling ever. I think my dad still has some he's making birdhouses out of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter

Well thank you very much! I'm able to leave my truck at this place and they load it for me as they get it! It's a sweet score!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Well thank you very much! I'm able to leave my truck at this place and they load it for me as they get it! It's a sweet score!


Stop it now. That's just bragging.


----------



## dancan

mn woodcutter , great score , you suck btw .


----------



## cantoo

Around here everyone is trying to get their heating needs sorted out now. Propane got very expensive last year and very scarce also. Electricity doesn't jump up and down but people always assume that electricity is expensive so they use other fuel types even though propane was likely more expensive at the worst of it. Oil has been declining as a choice of fuel for years so not that many new homes use it. Wood is just too much work for some people, lots of people are away from home all day so they only use wood as supplement heat and then there are the people who are afraid of wood and burning.
The crazy part is that people didn't do the smartest thing they could have done which was to make their home more efficient. Sales of insulation, new windows, doors, plastic and drywall should have been thru the roof. I'm in the housing business and Insulators say they were no busier this year than last. Lots of people I know got bigger propane tanks put in so they could fill up during lower summer prices, I bet none have done any work towards sealing their houses up. I'm not much better though I said I was gonna come up with some way to dry clothes using my OWB and a propane dryer and haven't done a thing towards it. We hang most of our clothes in the basement and use the heat from the furnace to dry them. Only use electric dryer a few times.


----------



## dave_dj1

I'm in the building business and we have installed quite a few new windows and doors to help them combat their heating bills.
Good for me 
I wish they would all update and upgrade their homes.


----------



## BillNole

dave_dj1 said:


> I'm in the building business and we have installed quite a few new windows and doors to help them combat their heating bills.
> Good for me
> I wish they would all update and upgrade their homes.



You and me both, Dave!  NC is turning around finally, but RR is still lagging, which is a bit of a shock after so many years of putting off repairs and replacements and last Winter's Polar Vortices... You'd think they'd all be lined up at the door!

Best to you!


----------



## mallardman

Found what I want for Christmas. Water will no longer be a problem for scrounging. 

http://www.gibbssports.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, and your driver looks just great!


----------



## KenJax Tree

mallardman said:


> Found what I want for Christmas. Water will no longer be a problem for scrounging.
> 
> http://www.gibbssports.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a dealer here and those things run about $35-$40k


----------



## NSMaple1

Managed to get to my windfall on Saturday - although I should have likely been doing others things instead. Like moving wood inside. Just had to run the saw for a bit though. Had to clear a trail in first.





It wasn't quite as big as I was remembering when I finally got to it. But still a lot of wood.

Worked at the top.





Forgot to get a pic of the first load but got one of the second.





Still have a third to get from the top, not sure when I'll get back there again, next couple of weekends look kind of busy. Then I'll go at the trunks - there's three of them there, and they're still pretty long. I'll just start cutting shorts off the top until it starts lifting, maybe. That's a pretty big rootball to keep an eye on.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice set up! An ATV and a wood trailer is pretty darn close to as good as it get's!


----------



## NSMaple1

That was about as much as I could likely handle with the ATV and that trailer. This was my first go round with long lengths on it, usually just haul splits with sideboards, so I wasn't sure how much to pile on. Had some rough ground before I got to a road, then had some long hills to get up. It handled it OK, but I was down to 2L getting up the hills and it was leaving tracks. Low range & 4wd is a must for this stuff- the old AC is a workhorse.


----------



## dancan

Nice go there NS !
Had a fellow stop at the shop this morning , looked at my RonCo log hauler ver 1.0 , plopped down a bunch of greenbacks on the counter and placed an order 
He'll get a RonCo log hauler ver 1.1 , gonna go with 15" rims , no atv tires .


----------



## svk

No cutting planned but I'm in upstate NY for the week. Took a walk through my buddy's woods tonight when we got here and discovered a thick stand of Ironwood. Lots of 8-10" and many smaller trees. One beauty was about 14". And the assorted other white, chestnut, and red oak, hickory, hard maple, cherry, and black birch. You east coast guys deserve a "you suck" for being spoiled with all of this good wood.


----------



## GeeVee

Better get your big girl panties on for the ironwood, small or not, will eat teeth on a saw chain.


----------



## MustangMike

Some of those Sugar Maples are already providing fall colors, just beautiful! Saw one down here yesterday already had Red, Yellow & Orange.

Heard that when the early settlers sent letters back to England describing the fall colors, the folks in England thought the settlers were hallucinating!


----------



## svk

We drove in from Boston. Color level in eastern NY/western Mass is the same as northern MN which is several hundred miles north of here.


----------



## zogger

So, all chores done, ate chow, still had some daylight. Perfect splittin weather, real cool, light breeze, no skeeters or sweat....so, I'll see if me elbow is up to it yet. Go out to the pile, plop a fat willow oak round in the tire, commence to mauling it. It cracks and starts to split, then just stays stuck there. Why is this thing not coming apart? There's some wood strings, but I should be able to yank this dude apart... Hmmmm...look closer..what is this...FOUR real intact wires holding the two halves together! hahahaha! complete with buried staple that popped out! Never touched a wire with a saw, but I was suspicious of it.

voice mode= the ghost of Sam Kinnison "It never ends"!


----------



## Erik B

zogger said:


> So, all chores done, ate chow, still had some daylight. Perfect splittin weather, real cool, light breeze, no skeeters or sweat....so, I'll see if me elbow is up to it yet. Go out to the pile, plop a fat willow oak round in the tire, commence to mauling it. It cracks and starts to split, then just stays stuck there. Why is this thing not coming apart? There's some wood strings, but I should be able to yank this dude apart... Hmmmm...look closer..what is this...FOUR real intact wires holding the two halves together! hahahaha! complete with buried staple that popped out! Never touched a wire with a saw, but I was suspicious of it.
> 
> voice mode= the ghost of Sam Kinnison "It never ends"!


You must live right


----------



## mainewoods

He does.


----------



## mainewoods

Got a few of those "thick stands" myself. I'm not sure I will ever make to the top of that ridge, but it sure will be fun tryin'!


----------



## mainewoods

The RonCo company has officially begun. Good luck to you Dan, you certainly have earned it!


----------



## NSMaple1

dancan said:


> Nice go there NS !
> Had a fellow stop at the shop this morning , looked at my RonCo log hauler ver 1.0 , plopped down a bunch of greenbacks on the counter and placed an order
> He'll get a RonCo log hauler ver 1.1 , gonna go with 15" rims , no atv tires .


 
Nice. Make sure you give us some pics of build 2.

Er, 1.1.


----------



## NSMaple1

mainewoods said:


> Nice set up! An ATV and a wood trailer is pretty darn close to as good as it get's!


 
I'm not sure it's better than a harnessed moose setup.


----------



## mainewoods

Probably true - I can eat my "skiddah" when I'm done with it.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> No cutting planned but I'm in upstate NY for the week. Took a walk through my buddy's woods tonight when we got here and discovered a thick stand of Ironwood. Lots of 8-10" and many smaller trees. One beauty was about 14". And the assorted other white, chestnut, and red oak, hickory, hard maple, cherry, and black birch. You east coast guys deserve a "you suck" for being spoiled with all of this good wood.



I feel the same way when visiting my parents in Kentucky.

I told my dad that their junk wood rivals our good stuff.

The neighbor informed me last night that another 13 cords of hardwood are going to be scrounging its way into the log yard this week.

I replied, "You really don't want me to have a life do you, more than my normal hermitness." lol

So hopefully should be good for a while.


----------



## Wayne68

Picked up this US military trailer for transporting firewood. It has brakes on it and is also a dump trailer, fits two face cords easily.


----------



## lapeer20m

Another load.....just helping the neighbor "dispose" of all these red pines. 

Since I have to drive about 2 minutes to get back to my place I try to maximize the load by also filling the hoe bucket with wood. 

I'm not sure the photos do it justice, but it's a massive load of firewood. 

There are several more loads waiting for me. Pretty much all of next winters firewood. Which is handy because I'm pretty sure I already have all of this years wood squirreled away.


----------



## Philbert

lapeer20m said:


> Since I have to drive about 2 minutes to get back to my place I try to maximize the load by also filling the hoe bucket with wood.



I dunno . . . Dancan would say that there is still plenty of room left in the cab.

Philbert


----------



## spike60

I feel kind of silly posting this, but..................... it might be interesting to my fellow scroungers. 

I'm doing a radio show tomorrow night with my friends at the Catskill Forest Association.  They have a weekly show called "from the forest" and tomorrow we are going to be talking "tools of the trade". (Some of it will be on the firewood shortage we are talking about in this thread.) Going to take a "then and now" historical perspective on wood cutting and related tools. Crosscuts to auto-tune.  Just some general saw/wood BS like we do here every night. LOL

If anyone wants to catch it, www.wioxradio.org 6:00 to 7:00 pm EST


----------



## UpOnTheHill

spike60 said:


> I feel kind of silly posting this, but..................... it might be interesting to my fellow scroungers.
> 
> I'm doing a radio show tomorrow night with my friends at the Catskill Forest Association.  They have a weekly show called "from the forest" and tomorrow we are going to be talking "tools of the trade". (Some of it will be on the firewood shortage we are talking about in this thread.) Going to take a "then and now" historical perspective on wood cutting and related tools. Crosscuts to auto-tune.  Just some general saw/wood BS like we do here every night. LOL
> 
> If anyone wants to catch it, www.wioxradio.org 6:00 to 7:00 pm EST


No silliness going on there buddy. I'll most certainly check it out.


----------



## zogger

UpOnTheHill said:


> No silliness going on there buddy. I'll most certainly check it out.



Way cool! I'll tune in, just bookmarked it and tried it, good easy stream.


----------



## MountainHigh

so I was going to go scrounging if weather turned cool and grey, but the weather was amazingly just *too nice* (88F)  - went swimming instead on the last good day this Fall - Sunday Sept 21 - Lake water was refreshing, but still quite warm even as the nights have started cooling down.







Lit up the wood stove this year for first time yesterday Sept 22. That's always cause for a celebration of some kind  Dry wood and a warm fire - I'm ready for winter.

It's raining now and probably won't let up for a while, so if you guys will continue to indulge me, the next pics I'll post will be during salmon fishing season.

-


----------



## dancan

Sure is shaping up to be a nice fall , we've got 60's to 70's and sun for the coming 7 days , almost too good to be true LOL

I started on the RonCo WH ver. 1.1 today .







A couple of other pieces cut not in the pic , more steel and hardware coming tomorrow .


----------



## Philbert

Why not just stretch the mini-van? Make it a wood hauling limousine?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Everybody's a comedian ...... LOL
This is a payin wood hauler job , my first one for a customer , it'll have some improvements on how it's built and assembled .


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> Everybody's a comedian ...... LOL
> This is a payin wood hauler job , my first one for a customer , it'll have some improvements on how it's built and assembled .



That's great - a custom wood hauler biz. Nice!


----------



## dancan

Unfortunately , 1 is not a biz 
I am gonna take pics of both when done and run a local ad or two to see if it will be more than 1 LOL


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> Unfortunately , 1 is not a biz
> I am gonna take pics of both when done and run a local ad or two to see if it will be more than 1 LOL



That's how most small, and some not so small businesses start. Test the waters to prove up the product. If demand is there and you *want* to work at it .... it will grow 

I started with 4 small products I made myself and ended up with Canada wide distributors and large headaches - lol - be careful what you wish for


----------



## Zeus103363

mn woodcutter said:


> I've been getting a bunch of oak beams that a large manufacturing company discards when they get a load of heavy equipment in. Many of them are 6x6 or 6x8s and they are going to warm the house very nicely!




+1. Any time steel trucks come in I try my best to get those hard wood blocks. Yes, they make wonderful firewood! Once, I got an entire flatbed load of them! Most of them are green so they need to season but they are great firewood! 


Thanks


----------



## mainewoods

The RonCo WH original is pretty sweet, hard to imagine improving it.


----------



## dancan

I'm changing the way I mounted the axle stubs and the axle support setup. Just little changes but it'll be better and easier to assemble. 
It will still look like ver.1.0


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Unfortunately , 1 is not a biz
> I am gonna take pics of both when done and run a local ad or two to see if it will be more than 1 LOL



Maybe you could work with dirtyhandtools after the improved design and make a cut on what they mass produce and sell, if they are interested? They seem a pretty serious and customer oriented company who are doing things right. Because really, that is a slick heavy duty practical design there.


----------



## NSMaple1

dancan said:


> Unfortunately , 1 is not a biz
> I am gonna take pics of both when done and run a local ad or two to see if it will be more than 1 LOL


 
There should be a place for these trailers. I scrounged around kijiji for a long time before I found the one I have. In that time I thought about making one or getting one made, but just didn't have the initiative to go that step I guess. Also thought about mail-ordering one from stateside - I just couldn't find anything new around here no matter how big I imagined my budget. Someone home-made mine, they used old car parts for the wheel setup. Looks like they just cut the rear hub assembly off a FWD car, and welded it to a piece of steel. Looks pretty cobbled if you look under it, but the welds all look pretty good so they at least half knew what they were doing. You just can't beat a walking beam trailer for the woods - almost a necessity I'd say. I can swap sideboards for scrounged pole stakes to switch between hauling splits, and hauling long lengths. That kind of versatility is a real bonus. If I pile my long lengths on top of some shorter bigger crosswise lengths, I can buck to length right on the trailer without getting the saw into the tires. So mobile sawbuck is more versatility. If it had a dump, that would be even more - but I haven't felt the need for that yet. I have a small 2 wheel trailer if I need to dump something. So lots of possibilites on different configurations. Good luck!


----------



## Zeus103363

With company coming to my house the wife asked me to help her out and clean the house on my days off. I started the day off cutting red oak! I may be vaccuming out the dog house but when I'm motivated to cut some wood and add to the cause...I gotta go! I will clean house tonight! 














Thanks


----------



## zogger

Welp, told meself all summer, when I get back from the GTG and it is fall and it starts to cool off, I would start on the mambo red oak stub in the yard. 48 inch, largest I ever cut with a chainsaw (did one larger with a crosscut..eekk..)
Poulan 505 28 inch bar. 

Anyway, this is as far as I got until the chain started throwing dust instead of chips, two kinda sorta 16 inch rounds down. Not really cool yet so stopped for the day. Had to noodle and maul and sledge the chunks out just to be able to move wood out of the way. Gonna be a LOT of wood in this stub.


----------



## Zeus103363

zogger said:


> Welp, told meself all summer, when I get back from the GTG and it is fall and it starts to cool off, I would start on the mambo red oak stub in the yard. 48 inch, largest I ever cut with a chainsaw (did one larger with a crosscut..eekk..)
> Poulan 505 28 inch bar.
> 
> Anyway, this is as far as I got until the chain started throwing dust instead of chips, two kinda sorta 16 inch rounds down. Not really cool yet so stopped for the day. Had to noodle and maul and sledge the chunks out just to be able to move wood out of the way. Gonna be a LOT of wood in this stub.


 


You gonna get a lot of good wood out of that stub! 


Thanks


----------



## svk

Since I'm staying for free this week at my friends place in upstate NY I split a little hard maple for him this evening. He had a newer fiberglass handle splitting axe but someone broke the handle at the head since I was here last. Old wood handled splitting axe worked ok but needed to be pounded through and the head was loose. 8 lb True temper maul literally bounced off the rounds despite having freshly sharpened edge. I think I see an X27 in his future as a thank you gift from me. Great night to be outside. The acorns from about 4 large oaks are bouncing off the tin roof so often it sounds like a hailstorm lol.


----------



## mainewoods

You guys who scrounge the big stuff sure earn your wood. My hat's off to all of you, it's a lot of work. I hate to admit it but the older you get, the smaller the wood seems to get. Enjoy the big stuff while you can. Gettin' old ain't for sissy's!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Clint. I'm gonna burn wood as long as I can! Damn oil man is not going to get my hard earned cash. When I got my license gas was 98cents a gallon ever notice the profits those oil company's make every year. Over my dead body I'm gonna give them my money.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mainewoods said:


> Gettin' old ain't for sissy's!!


 That's for dam shure!!
SR


----------



## stihly dan

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey Clint. I'm gonna burn wood as long as I can! Damn oil man is not going to get my hard earned cash. When I got my license gas was 98cents a gallon ever notice the profits those oil company's make every year. Over my dead body I'm gonna give them my money.



That would put you at about exactly 40?


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> That would put you at about exactly 40?



It dropped back to that price in December of 98' also...


----------



## stihly dan

Not arguing because my memory sucks. But I don't think I've seen gas under a buck since late 89 early 90. Then again propane is more than double here than most everywhere else. So maybe we are both right.


----------



## svk

One year later in late 99' it was 2.32. And we'll never see sub 1 or 2 buck gas again...


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> And we'll never see sub 1 or 2 buck gas again...



Sure we will. 

When they start pricing it by the quart!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> You guys who scrounge the big stuff sure earn your wood. My hat's off to all of you, it's a lot of work. I hate to admit it but the older you get, the smaller the wood seems to get. Enjoy the big stuff while you can. Gettin' old ain't for sissy's!!



Voice mode =Jakov Smirnoff

"In tornado season in Georgia, big wood scrounges YOU"! HAHAHAHA!

Thats the stub I knocked down that was holding up the huge branch that the tornado blew off and smashed down the ridgeline of the cabin, and poked into the living room. I am getting my re-venge now! heheheheh

I like all of it, one inch to whatever. The other big oak in the yard is a foot bigger diameter easy and still has most of the big branches and is stone shriveled up leaves dead. I'll be getting that one, starting on it, proly next year. It is hugegigantumongous. Five cord just from the little end branches on the first pass from the bucket truck dudes.

I want like a 3120 with a 60 or 72 inch bar for the bucking....finally got to run one at the gtg, 42 inch bar? Whatever, I can pick it up and buck with one, not sure on sideways felling cut..hmm..OK, proly not... 

Need to go on triple bowl a day wheaties diet...


----------



## MechanicMatt

33 years old, got my license in 98. Ive grown up splitting/stacking and burning wood. Not going to stop untill my casket drops.


----------



## zogger

Gas war post! I challenge my elder geezers! Common for me, five gallon for a buck, or one hours pay at the time, I was..well...a soda jerk...stop laffin that used to be a real job... but, beat even that cheap stuff once...a local gas war between a Tulsa station and a Clark, snagged most of a tankful at 12.9 cent a gallon at the Clark!

Next old phart, cheapest gas!


----------



## CTYank

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey Clint. I'm gonna burn wood as long as I can! Damn oil man is not going to get my hard earned cash. When I got my license gas was 98cents a gallon ever notice the profits those oil company's make every year. Over my dead body I'm gonna give them my money.



I can remember $.25/gal. Work that one out. (Clue: it was past the days of whale-oil.)

I fully intend to be bucking and busting lumber til they plant me. Bugger the gas company.


----------



## Philbert

13 cents a gallon during 'gas wars' along 8 Mile Road in Detroit. 'Normal ' price was 23 to 35 cents a gallon. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> 33 years old, got my license in 98. Ive grown up splitting/stacking and burning wood. Not going to stop untill my casket drops.


Guess I called that one. In addition to cheap gas, MN had a very warm/mild winter in 98-99'. There was a rain and thunderstorm over Christmas break and another one in late January. For contrast last winter we had several nights at -38 during that same time period.


----------



## svk

I'm normally a whisky(ey) drinker but enjoy me a good sherry every so often and had a couple glasses tonight. For those that don't know sherry or think it's a sissy drink consider this. It's white wine fortified with brandy so the abv is 18-20%. Consuming a 4 glass bottle (which I've done but didn't tonight) is akin to downing a 12 pack of beer. 

Anyhow it was a great night to hang in the foothills of the Adirondacks. Combination white pine and elm fire burned long and smelled great.


----------



## MustangMike

The killer for me was the late 70s/early 80s when heating oil tripled over night and we had gas lines and you could only buy on certain days based on odd or even plate #s. I heated my house with wood for 25 yrs, but when Nat Gas came through, I grabbed it.

My upstate hunting cabin has always been and will always be heated by wood, and I cut for my daughter and sometimes help out my nephew (MechanicMatt), and others on occasion.

Outdoor fires are also always nice to do at the upstate property (not allowed down here!).


----------



## 1project2many

Remember the '70s lines, odd & even days, stations closed, "Out of Gas" signs hanging in windows and on pumps. We always had a car and gas since mom drove school bus (74 Chevy Caprice wagon) & dad drove truck. Local stations always saved gas for the buses and trucks. Remember the magic pills, fuel magnets, 200mpg carb plans & etc that dad tried. They did make cars well back then 'cause our old Dodge kept running despite his best efforts to kill it. That's when Dad started burning wood, too, but that's an adventure for another thread. Gas was over $1 / gallon before I got my license but a couple of months before I took the road test for my license fuel dropped to 98 cents. The day it happened my buddy, a year older, grabbed me as I was walking out of school and said "C'mon! We're taking the Camaro out today." Camaro was 1968 model, 4 speed, 383, dual quads, and as it turned out, used nearly a tank of fuel in just a few hours of fun. Ack! $13!!! Only downside for me was none of what I learned during my turn at the wheel was useful during my road test two months later.


----------



## CTYank

svk said:


> I'm normally a whisky(ey) drinker but enjoy me a good sherry every so often and had a couple glasses tonight. For those that don't know sherry or think it's a sissy drink consider this. It's white wine fortified with brandy so the abv is 18-20%. Consuming a 4 glass bottle (which I've done but didn't tonight) is akin to downing a 12 pack of beer.
> 
> Anyhow it was a great night to hang in the foothills of the Adirondacks. Combination white pine and elm fire burned long and smelled great.
> 
> View attachment 370319



If you stop at one of the big wineries along the southern edge of the Finger Lakes (like Widmer or Taylor) you can take a freebie tour of their "solera". Traditional method of producing sherry (name derived from Jerez in Spain). Big room with huge wooden vats. Each year they remove and bottle 1/7 of the contents of each vat. Then refill them with the squeezings of *Palomino *grapes.

Walk into such a room, and the fragrance of those grapes will be unmistakable.

Bottom line: not much to do with "white wine" nor brandy. Not for real sherry, anyway. Ye'r welcome.


----------



## svk

CTYank said:


> If you stop at one of the big wineries along the southern edge of the Finger Lakes (like Widmer or Taylor) you can take a freebie tour of their "solera". Traditional method of producing sherry (name derived from Jerez in Spain). Big room with huge wooden vats. Each year they remove and bottle 1/7 of the contents of each vat. Then refill them with the squeezings of *Palomino *grapes.
> 
> Walk into such a room, and the fragrance of those grapes will be unmistakable.
> 
> Bottom line: not much to do with "white wine" nor brandy. Not for real sherry, anyway. Ye'r welcome.


Not to take this off topic but here's the the official definition of Sherry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherry White grapes fortified with "grape spirit" or some also call it brandy. I guess I am not a snob as I drink American Sherry and not the "real" stuff 

I do prefer wines both white and red made from NY grown grapes over any others. But I prefer the brown stuff from Kentucky or Scotland for 95% of the year....


----------



## CTYank

svk said:


> Not to take this off topic but here's the the official definition of Sherry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherry White grapes fortified with "grape spirit" or some also call it brandy. I guess I am not a snob as I drink American Sherry and not the "real" stuff
> 
> I do prefer wines both white and red made from NY grown grapes over any others. But I prefer the brown stuff from Kentucky or Scotland for 95% of the year....



Are you saying that Widmer and Taylor, among others, are not American?  Maybe conservapedia gets it right? Doubt it. I'm not a snob either, but still stay away from Ripple-stuff.  "The official definition"? Really?

Anyhow, the discussions here might have gotten a bit "routine"? To put it kindly. Reminiscent of some stuff on hearth dot com.


----------



## svk

CTYank said:


> Are you saying that Widmer and Taylor, among others, are not American?  Maybe conservapedia gets it right? Doubt it. I'm not a snob either, but still stay away from Ripple-stuff.  "The official definition"? Really?
> 
> Anyhow, the discussions here might have gotten a bit "routine"? To put it kindly. Reminiscent of some stuff on hearth dot com.


Alright sorry the "accepted" definition. What I meant by "real" sherry was the stuff made in Spain. I am fine with the American styles.

Want to rouse it up a bit in here....OK you asked for it.....My Fiskars will outsplit your Council, Hultafors, or any other wood handled tool by 5 to 1. Oh and Dolmars are for wusses.


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Red wines ... about the only real good red grape grown in NY is Cab Franc, and only after they learned to splice the vine w/a white root. CA & WA have the best Cab and Merlot and Red Zin grapes, and it is hard to beat Argentina for Malbec. If you want Shiraz, go down under.


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to the 'Scrounging Sherry' thread . . .

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

I suppose the "after" scrounging, self medicating with alcohol stage, is an intrigal part of the scrounging process, and should be discussed.


----------



## CTYank

svk said:


> Alright sorry the "accepted" definition. What I meant by "real" sherry was the stuff made in Spain. I am fine with the American styles.
> 
> Want to rouse it up a bit in here....OK you asked for it.....My Fiskars will outsplit your Council, Hultafors, or any other wood handled tool by 5 to 1. Oh and Dolmars are for wusses.



You still ragging on that sh*t? At least it seems that you know when you're talking sh*t about those plastic toys. Your old Husky spilled much more mix that one day than all of mine burned in a week. Take that. I won't touch some of the other lob serves there.


----------



## CTYank

MustangMike said:


> Re: Red wines ... about the only real good red grape grown in NY is Cab Franc, and only after they learned to splice the vine w/a white root. CA & WA have the best Cab and Merlot and Red Zin grapes, and it is hard to beat Argentina for Malbec. If you want Shiraz, go down under.



Nonsense. Try some of the Red Dirt Red sometime, made from Baco Noir grapes grown by the Finger Lakes. Might even be persuaded to pass a sample. Tastes of fruit, as opposed to oak.

Variety is the spice of forums, Philbert. Couldn't help response to having "smoke blown up my nose" as the Brits put it.


----------



## svk

CTYank said:


> You still ragging on that sh*t? At least it seems that you know when you're talking sh*t about those plastic toys. Your old Husky spilled much more mix that one day than all of mine burned in a week. Take that. I won't touch some of the other lob serves there.


You're the one who said it was too boring in here lol.


----------



## svk

Ok I'll give you this. Australian Shiraz is amongst my favorites. Otherwise NY grapes all the way, rarely do I like anything from CA. South America stuff is OK in my book but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mainewoods

Give me a tall glass of Old Duke any day! If that isn't available a nice yellow tail reserve chardonnay will do just nicely


----------



## spike60

Sherry? Really guys?


----------



## dancan

I dunno what these guys are talkin bout but ......LOL

Was at the day job and had an hour that I could put in on the RonCo LH 1.1 .







I did some fancier chit on this one than I did on mine .


----------



## mainewoods

I guess we can't talk about scrounging all the time. All work and no play........ you know.


----------



## dancan

BTW, I'm sitting back thinking of scrounging drinking a Pabst LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> BTW, I'm sitting back thinking of scrounging drinking a Pabst LOL


An excellent choice when served ice cold. I always call PBR the Rodney Dangerfield of beers. It gets no respect.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm scrounging thinking about drinking.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> Ok I'll give you this. Australian Shiraz is amongst my favorites. Otherwise NY grapes all the way, rarely do I like anything from CA. South America stuff is OK in my book but nothing to write home about.



If 95% of what you drink is whiskey? You really seem to know a lot about the other crap. You must drink a lot. Just sayen.


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> I'm scrounging thinking about drinking.



I'm drinking thinking about scrounging.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> If 95% of what you drink is whiskey? You really seem to know a lot about the other crap. You must drink a lot. Just sayen.


Well I've been legally drinking for many years and go through phases where I try many different varieties of a certain spirit. And my wife prefers wine so I sample what ever she is having.


----------



## mainewoods

Just came down off the mountain with my last load of the day.Red oak limbs - bone dry and silver colored, fallen off the trees. Some are 8" in diameter. Didn't take long to scrounge up 3 jeep loads.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> Well I've been legally drinking for many years and go through phases where I try many different varieties of a certain spirit. And my wife prefers wine so I sample what ever she is having.



No need for explanation (there's no judgments here on AS?) well at least here anyway. Those who live in glass house shall not throw stones.


----------



## MustangMike

Yank, my wife and I really liked the Millbrook Hunt Country Red for years, but the most recent batch was, unfortunately, not good.

If you have a nice bottle of something you want me to try, let me know and bring it to GTG, and I'll bring you something in exchange.

The fingerlakes does produce some nice stuff, but as I mentioned most of it is because they learned how to splice red tops to white roots. In addition, it usually involves Cab Franc, even if in a blend. But it is tough to keep track of them all because there are so many of them, and production is limited and often does not make it this far. Also, many NY wineries make stuff from grapes they get from CA.

If you have found something good, I am interested, especially if made in NY. As I said, it is tough to keep track of it all, and sometimes when you find something good the vintage changes and so does the quality.


----------



## dancan

I think that for the money up here the PBR is king , it's about the cheapest I can buy and better than quite a few that I have drank at twice the price . Up here 2.25 to 5$ a beer , I can get the PBR for 1.25$ a beer from New Brunswick about 4 hours away and it's brewed in Ontario under license .
Wine , that's good stuff for cooking


----------



## svk

Earning my keep today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> BTW, I'm sitting back thinking of scrounging drinking a Pabst LOL


 You should be drinking an "American" or "Canadian" beer! lol

SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> You should be drinking an "American" or "Canadian" beer! lol
> 
> SR


Labatt....yum


----------



## svk

If you drink wine from a mason jar are you less of a man for drinking wine


----------



## lapeer20m

This represents approximately 25% of the firewood I've scrounged this year. I don't feel that the photo does it justice. It's about 4 feet wide, 4 feet tall, and 40 feet long. This stack is roughly half the wood I'll burn this season. 

The rest of the scrounged wood is mostly hardwood and still a pile of logs. Actually it's multiple piles of logs....


----------



## spike60

svk said:


> If you drink wine from a mason jar are you less of a man for drinking wine
> 
> View attachment 370453



Absolutely not; actually more of a man. The mason jar adds some ruggedness to whole thing, particularly by the campfire. At a CNY gtg a couple years ago a member brought out a bottle of Courvoisier that we polished off around the campfire. His logic was, "We don't get together often enough to mess with the cheap ####."


----------



## benp

svk said:


> If you drink wine from a mason jar are you less of a man for drinking wine
> 
> View attachment 370453



That looks like the same kind of wine I drink from a mason jar also.


----------



## benp

spike60 said:


> Absolutely not; actually more of a man. The mason jar adds some ruggedness to whole thing, particularly by the campfire. At a CNY gtg a couple years ago a member brought out a bottle of Courvoisier that we polished off around the campfire. His logic was, "We don't get together often enough to mess with the cheap ####."



I completely agree with that Spike. 

Get together's and such with friends I have not seen for a while, the Jameson and Buffalo Trace gets put away and the dust gets blown off of my stash of Bookers. Those are occasions worthy of the liquid velvet.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I completely agree with that Spike.
> 
> Get together's and such with friends I have not seen for a while, the Jameson and Buffalo Trace gets put away and the dust gets blown off of my stash of Bookers. Those are occasions worthy of the liquid velvet.


Good whisky (ey) is meant to be consumed with good friends. 

I try to keep a stash of Knob Creek in addition to whatever scotch I have on hand for when friends visit.


----------



## Axfarmer

Today's scrounge, first load of dead standing ash. A friend mentioned me (wood burner) to a man 1/4 mile down the st. From me where he was painting. A few days later 2 trees were mine. Easy drops 20 yards from the driveway.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's a blk. cherry I scrounged today, the entire tree had been blown over by a tornado







I cut a really nice 8' 6" butt log off to go to the BSM, I may get a board or two out of the upper logs too? All the rest of the tree went into "next years" firewood pile, and I already have that cut up and split. 

SR


----------



## Zale

Taking down Bradford pears and crabapples and red maples today. I usually will run this stuff through the chipper but since I got my DHT 22ton splitter I'm splitting everything. All this talk of firewood shortages has got me into hoarding mode.


----------



## mainewoods

Axfarmer said:


> Today's scrounge, first load of dead standing ash. A friend mentioned me (wood burner) to a man 1/4 mile down the st. From me where he was painting. A few days later 2 trees were mine. Easy drops 20 yards from the driveway
> 
> Nice score axfarmer, it's a good feeling when someone recommends you. Very nice load(s) of wood.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice cherry logs SR, should get some beautiful boards out of them.


----------



## MountainHigh

*'FAT TUG'* .... say no more!
http://driftwoodbeer.com/beers/fat-tug-ipa/

*The Great Canadian Beer Snob* - Fat Tug 5/5
http://iamthebeersnob.com/tag/fat-tug-ipa/


-


----------



## spike60

Axfarmer said:


> Today's scrounge, first load of dead standing ash. A friend mentioned me (wood burner) to a man 1/4 mile down the st. From me where he was painting. A few days later 2 trees were mine. Easy drops 20 yards from the driveway.View attachment 370575



That's a real good load there. And your buddy making the connection between you and the landowner shows how it pays to keep putting the word out that your looking for wood.


----------



## snoozeys

Found this while at the dump earlier


----------



## cantoo

snoozeys,
looks like a few of Rosie O'donnels old sex toys. Should burn good but might smell fishy.


----------



## snoozeys

By the looks of it I would guess it's at least 30 years old


----------



## MustangMike

Was away yesterday and today, went upstate with my friend Harold to work on the Hunting Cabin, and even got to make some firewood when I took down a tall partly dead Ash that could have damaged the new cabin.

Wish I could say I gave that 362 a workout, but it wacked that tree up so fast it almost didn't get to warm up. Let Harold cut a few of the rounds, so Randy will be happy to know he put a smile on another persons face! Although it only looks like 2, there are 3 rows of Ash rounds there, it had a good amount of trunk.

On the cabin we got all the 2nd story floor joists in, put down some temp flooring and scaffolding, and installed a half dozen of the 2X10X14 Rafters. Will likely be 2 weeks before I can get up there again, but at least it is starting to look like something. Hopefully, things will go fast from here.

After a long days work we had some Red Wine (in our coffee mugs) and watched the fire fade before we turned in. The wine was Chateau Ste Michelle - Indian Wells - Cab Sauvignon - 2011. It is from WA State, and is one of my favorites.


----------



## mn woodcutter

That sounds like a great day! Looking forward to seeing your progress on the cabin!


----------



## mainewoods

Cabin's coming along nice, Mike. Tough getting to where you want to be, finding an occasional weekend to work on it. Sounds like every trip up there is good for the soul. A campfire, fine wine and a woods ported saw. Almost don't get any better than that. Well, maybe a 4x4 ATV, fine wine and a ported saw!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, whats up with next weekend?? I can go, and so can Kent. How did your trailer do on the trail up to the cabin?? BTW Mikey got your amsoil in.


----------



## dancan

Sure is a nice day to go for a drive up here .











Drive real slow ....... just because LOL


----------



## dancan

Three stems gave me 1/2 a load 






And a chain to sharpen after I altered the tooth angle on a rock


----------



## dancan

Nice thing about this road is that it's only 1/2 mile from home so when a fella gets a hungry on a quick trip home , unload and get fed and a fella can make a second run on a nice day if he wants


----------



## dancan

After I'm all fatted up I decided to go back for a second load .
I find a couple of leaners so I hitch up the skiddah and go .






Every thing is going to plan but ....






I gots company .






They stopped and waited till I was done LOL

Got enough to go home with load #2 .






Unloaded and split the bigger ones ready to be stacked in the next years wood pile 






No wine by the fire , just PBR in a can and a T-bone on the BBQ with grilled shrooms in butter


----------



## mainewoods

Beautiful road Dan. Do you have access to those dead standing?


----------



## dancan

Yup , all the dead and leaning .
I'm taking the stuff that's within 40' from the road , some of the dead has been dead a little too long but the blowdowns and select dead come home with me .
A few other local woodbuggahs have got a key to the gate and I heard they were talking of going right to town and cleaning it all up to sell some firewood , since I know the lay of the land and know how sparse it is , we'll see LOL


----------



## svk

Dancan, always enjoy your pics!


----------



## dancan

Thanks svk , I hope I don't bore anybody with them .
I can say that today was as nice and hot as the best day we've had this summer , not a single cloud in the sky , sure enjoyed being out there


----------



## mainewoods

dancan said:


> A few other local woodbuggahs have got a key to the gate and I heard they were talking of going right to town and cleaning it all up to sell some firewood , since I know the lay of the land and know how sparse it is , we'll see LOL




Sounds like you need to put the RonCo WH to work and increase your production, before the "woodbuggers" get it.


----------



## DFK

10-4 on that.
I would like to see the RonCo WH earn it's keep as well.

BTW how is verson 1.1 comming along???

David


----------



## benp

I was out walking the dog in the woods and came upon one of my favorite blow downs that has had my eye for a while.

A large Sugar Maple that is lodged off of the ground. Most of the blow downs back there are laying on the ground and just go to pot very quick.

Here it is.






Here is another that is dead dead standing. When you bang on it with something it sounds like a baseball ball. Not sure what species of tree it is as there is no bark or even much of a top to help ID it. I know it's hard as a rock.






I think that one is going to stay where it is unless it falls on its own due to the effort to bring it down safely and also the fact I think it's a critter apartment complex.

The wood guy is supposed to show up this week with another hard wood scrounge. After he unloads in the hardwood section of the wood yard he will refill with 10 cords of birch, tamarac, some popple and bring it up to the cutting area.

If that doesn't happen I'm going after the maple this weekend.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> I was out walking the dog in the woods and came upon one of my favorite blow downs that has had my eye for a while.
> 
> A large Sugar Maple that is lodged off of the ground. Most of the blow downs back there are laying on the ground and just go to pot very quick.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another that is dead dead standing. When you bang on it with something it sounds like a baseball ball. Not sure what species of tree it is as there is no bark or even much of a top to help ID it. I know it's hard as a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one is going to stay where it is unless it falls on its own due to the effort to bring it down safely and also the fact I think it's a critter apartment complex.
> 
> The wood guy is supposed to show up this week with another hard wood scrounge. After he unloads in the hardwood section of the wood yard he will refill with 10 cords of birch, tamarac, some popple and bring it up to the cutting area.
> 
> If that doesn't happen I'm going after the maple this weekend.



Well, you are wood rich, but that maple looks like a ton of fun.

That leaner, meh, let er go unless you want an adventure challenge.


----------



## dancan

DFK said:


> 10-4 on that.
> I would like to see the RonCo WH earn it's keep as well.
> 
> BTW how is verson 1.1 comming along???
> 
> David



The walking beam and axle stub assembly is complete and ready for paint , steel should be in tomorrow for the bunks and I still have to make up a swivel trailer hitch , I hope to have it ready by Friday .
I've got to do the wheelbearings on the atv and get a little bit of brakes working , this Friday .....


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I was out walking the dog in the woods and came upon one of my favorite blow downs that has had my eye for a while.
> 
> A large Sugar Maple that is lodged off of the ground. Most of the blow downs back there are laying on the ground and just go to pot very quick.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another that is dead dead standing. When you bang on it with something it sounds like a baseball ball. Not sure what species of tree it is as there is no bark or even much of a top to help ID it. I know it's hard as a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one is going to stay where it is unless it falls on its own due to the effort to bring it down safely and also the fact I think it's a critter apartment complex.
> 
> The wood guy is supposed to show up this week with another hard wood scrounge. After he unloads in the hardwood section of the wood yard he will refill with 10 cords of birch, tamarac, some popple and bring it up to the cutting area.
> 
> If that doesn't happen I'm going after the maple this weekend.


Hard to tell from that photo but perhaps red oak?


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Well, you are wood rich, but that maple looks like a ton of fun.
> 
> That leaner, meh, let er go unless you want an adventure challenge.



I agree that it would be a challenge that I do no want. Plus I really don't want to tear up the woods using the skidsteer to pull it down.



svk said:


> Hard to tell from that photo but perhaps red oak?



If it's a red oak, then it is an oddity in this plot. Maybe I'll walk back out there and get some closer pictures.

ETA - Ran back out there again and took some quick pictures.
















And this is how the forest floor is covered.


----------



## dancan

I'd cut that , bring it up here , I'll do it for free


----------



## nomad_archer

Spent a day for the past two weekends with a buddy and a splitter to finally finish off my wood pile. Time to get it stacked.


----------



## mainewoods

If it was me, I wouldn't hesitate to pull down that leaner. There is a lot of good wood there, and there is no better time than the present. This time next year you won't even know you had the skid steer in there. Nature has an effective way of taking care of that. That is about as dead a hard wood tree, still standing, as you will see. It needs to be processed before it turns rotten. JMO


----------



## BillNole

benp said:


> I was out walking the dog in the woods and came upon one of my favorite blow downs that has had my eye for a while.
> 
> A large Sugar Maple that is lodged off of the ground. Most of the blow downs back there are laying on the ground and just go to pot very quick.
> 
> Here it is.



Am I the only one to see that little goodie in the foreground? We all love our saws, to be sure. BUT...  There are "toys" and then there are "toys"... Hehehe...


----------



## CRThomas

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Find where they been cutting timber and see if you can gets the tops. All you have to do is look around. I had to buy some land because I run out of room at my yard and it is because of free wood. have to tell people where its at because I can't keep up with the free stuff. All ways keep your chain saw in your truck. I take deliver to town I all most all ways bring a load of firewood back. To bundle and deliver some other day. I am a full time firewood man. I don't stop firewood to mow grass I don't even mow my own grass. I do firewood from day lite to dark and some times after that. I drive thru town see pickup truck loads all ready chunked in peoples yard for free and they pay me sometimes to remove it. Because the tree trimmer didn't come back after he got his money up front.


----------



## CRThomas

Oliver1655 said:


> Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


In Illinois the state owns 50 ft from the middle of the road both ways


----------



## MechanicMatt

CRThomas, I keep a chainsaw in the trunk of my Mustang. Never know when your going to need it. Husqvarna 44


----------



## MechanicMatt

I thought this is the way all firewood scroungers drive around. Gettem' ready with this package of saws, then bring'em home in the back of a 2500HD and dump trailer, even with 70psi of air in the LT's they still look flat. Guys look in amazement what I do to that poor ole truck, I just smile and wink. Gonna be bringing home another load this week in the truck, Ill try and snap a pic of it loaded.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

CRThomas said:


> In Illinois the state owns 50 ft from the middle of the road both ways


 Same here BUT, in every case the state will tell you that the land owner where that property is, is the owner of the tree's...

When I ask, they just tell me, "ask the land owner" and take them if he doesn't care...

DM


----------



## benp

BillNole said:


> Am I the only one to see that little goodie in the foreground? We all love our saws, to be sure. BUT... There are "toys" and then there are "toys"... Hehehe...



Good catch. lol. 

TC Encore pistol with 45LC/.410 barrel.


----------



## svk

Birch score!

Guy I know texted me this morning that he has between 40-50 birch logs from 10-20' in length in a pile on some land he's building a cabin on and I am welcome to it. Not that I need more wood but drive-to access birch thats only 15 miles out of my way is too good to pass up. If it's anything like the rest of the birch in that area we are looking at nice, straight 8-14" dbh logs so they will only require one to two splits each.


----------



## benp

I got the sugar maple today.

I got out of work early and said screw it, I'm in.

Loaded up the wheeler and wagon and headed out.






Cut in a little path through the saplings and small trees so I could jockey the wheel and wagon in.

Here is my quarry. I started the saw to begin cutting at 300 pm. I took the 394 and the Dolkita.











The 394 went down with a broken pull start rope and the Dolkita went down with carb issues. It would die after I tach'd it to it's RPM when I let off of the throttle. Fine. Rather have two saws down on a Tuesday than a Saturday afternoon.

First load out.






After I took the first load to the house I dumped out the wounded birds and picked up Gary Lazer Eyes 7900 and the 510. I was now into the meat of the tree and I was not quitting now.

Cutting done and copious use of the bucking wedge used on the trunk.






All processed Fiskar's style. I only had to herf one complete round into the wagon that would not split, thank God. It was the crotch at the top of the trunk. Everything split with minimal effort thankfully because the noodler was down.






I split all of that in about 10 minutes. The dog just kept his distance and stayed under the wagon while the Fiskars was flying.

Two more loads later and this is what I wound up with.





I finished at 600 pm. I busted my a*s and that includes a beer break when I fed the dog at 515 pm before going in for the final load.

Yeah I know, not too impressive. The centers were pithy on the big rounds. I was a little bummed about that. About 50% pithy and 50% decent, to me that's better than dealing with popple.

I attribute that to there being NO direct sun in the woods due to the canopy and no air flow. I figure this should dry fairly quick due to the fact of now being able to get air and direct sunlight.

Now that sucker will no longer torment me when I'm out in the woods and if the wood yard gets jockeyed around this week I can pour into that.


----------



## mainewoods

I'd say that is DAMN impressive.


----------



## MustangMike

The two Grandsons get ready to help Grandpa unload & split the wood. My SIL said he had an electric hydraulic splitter that would take care of things. It was slow & leaked fluid, so while he still tried to use it, I split most of it with the Fiskars. And my daughter pushed the wheelbarrow & stacked, a real family affair!

My brother & I also cut up a 26" Hard Maple that the guy with the excavator knocked down, so my brother (MechanicMatt's Dad) got to run both my ported saws. He really was impressed with both of them. He choose to use the 362 most of the time, but also talked about possibly getting his 460 ported.

The load of wood came from an old dead pile of dirty wood that had been moved by the excavator. I actually took the sq file chain off the 362 and put carbide on it to cut that stuff. It goes a lot slower, but it keeps on going. It included Locust, Cherry & Maple.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> The two Grandsons get ready to help Grandpa unload & split the wood. My SIL said he had an electric hydraulic splitter that would take care of things. It was slow & leaked fluid, so while he still tried to use it, I split most of it with the Fiskars. And my daughter pushed the wheelbarrow & stacked, a real family affair!
> 
> My brother & I also cut up a 26" Hard Maple that the guy with the excavator knocked down, so my brother (MechanicMatt's Dad) got to run both my ported saws. He really was impressed with both of them. He choose to use the 362 most of the time, but also talked about possibly getting his 460 ported.
> 
> The load of wood came from an old dead pile of dirty wood that had been moved by the excavator. I actually took the sq file chain off the 362 and put carbide on it to cut that stuff. It goes a lot slower, but it keeps on going. It included Locust, Cherry & Maple.



That's awesome the family gets involved!!!!

It's hard to beat the Fiskars, I will attest to that.

Once you have a ported saw, you don't go back. It's like crack.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Your son in-law is not one for physical activity is he??? Just Kidding. Hey why doesn't he just leave the keys to his pick-up truck so you don't have to whip your new trailer so much. Hope you put down some 3/4 inch ply wood, Ive seen many a trailer floor get whooped out doing firewood. My buddies trailer looks like crap now. Gonna be dropping that white oak at mikeys tomorrow night.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> I'd say that is DAMN impressive.



Thanks Mainewoods.

That tree wound up being 2/3 of a row. I was hoping it would of been a little better. It just didn't look like much once stacked.

And then there is always Dancan, who stuffs that much wood into the minivan on a regular basis, and you are brought back to reality after you have thought you have accomplished something.


----------



## zogger

The saw work was good but that ten minute fiskarizing was real dang good!


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> The saw work was good but that ten minute fiskarizing was real dang good!



Thanks Zogger. People underestimate that axe. I will never own anything else except a new one.

You were rattling around in the back of my head when I was zipping up the top. I drew the line at less than forearm size for not cutting.

I could hear you hollering, "You left what?!?!?!?"

I did my best, not much from the top was left. The 394 was flying around.


----------



## dancan

Nice pile of wood there benp ! That sure was a very productive afternoon 
MustangMike , you need to get some pics of those family events !












I managed to get an hour on the RonCo LH ver 1.1 , all gussets and braces are welded in on the axle beam , I've got the rotating hitch made and I'll be cutting the main beam and bunk arms today .


----------



## dancan

BTW , benp , I know that little zogger voice you speak of and had to ignore him a couple of times LOL


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> BTW , benp , I know that little zogger voice you speak of and had to ignore him a couple of times LOL



HAHAHAHA! I did it myself yesterday. It was wet and foggy, so instead of mowing right off the bat I went and got some wood. Did up some of the main trunk, sun burned through, temp seemed to jump 20 degrees or more, instasweat, stopped there with most of the top still intact, went home, unloaded, fired up a mower.

I'll go back and get the smalls sometime though.

I have a little window this time of year to get to the wetter areas and haul out wood, looks like it will be back to mud season soon.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> BTW , benp , I know that little zogger voice you speak of and had to ignore him a couple of times LOL


What does the voice sound like? I picture zog as looking somewhat like Sean Penn.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> What does the voice sound like? I picture zog as looking somewhat like Sean Penn.



Georgia GTG pics start on this page

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/do-we-need-to-have-a-georgia-gtg.256545/page-27

Right now I look like Yosemite zog.....Ha, mule, ha! Giddyup!

..I need to ride the donkey one day to try that out....


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Georgia GTG pics start on this page
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/do-we-need-to-have-a-georgia-gtg.256545/page-27
> 
> Right now I look like Yosemite zog.....Ha, mule, ha! Giddyup!
> 
> ..I need to ride the donkey one day to try that out....



That is pretty darn close to how I pictured you. A bearded wild man. lol

You need to get yourself a fist afro pick for that power beard of yours. A buddy of mine did that and it's hilarious when he pulls it out of his beard and starts fluffing it with the fist pick.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> That is pretty darn close to how I pictured you. A bearded wild man. lol
> 
> You need to get yourself a fist afro pick for that power beard of yours. A buddy of mine did that and it's hilarious when he pulls it out of his beard and starts fluffing it with the fist pick.


I figured facial hair but less of it!


----------



## hardpan

As dancan said, get pictures of the firewood event that has the family involved. Those will be cherished pictures many years from now. That's the way we did it many years ago, picnic type lunch, cooler, didn't even feel like work, no pictures though.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I figured facial hair but less of it!



*snort* people around here and in town call me mountain man, boss calls me wooly bugger...and this isn't even a big one, had some real decent ones before, at least equal to duck dynasty dudes...

I've had a beard like since as soon as I could grow one, minus a couple sales jobs I had.

School always made me shave though...never could beat that, but finally got them to drop the dress code...that took some work and "political activism", hahahahahaha

Boss wants me to shave, bugging me, finally one day I go, "OK, I'll shave like when I was a salesman making serious loot, how much more money do I make"? 

He slowed down bugging me about it....

I cut it off short twice a year (same with my hair), once in the spring and I throw it around the yard and the birds grab it to make nests (really, it happens, I think it's neat...) then sometime soon around the winter holidays.


----------



## dancan

Worked on the RonCo LH ver 1.1 today .
Got some steel cut and welded .
















Did I tell you guys that this one was the Mexicam low rider version LOL
I've got the locking nuts to weld then paint it gets .....And 4 tires


----------



## MustangMike

Looking very nice!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Dan's first WH


----------



## mainewoods

Dan's 2nd WH


----------



## mainewoods

The RonCo LH.


----------



## mainewoods

You've come a long way Dan.


----------



## MountainHigh

how am I doing Clint ?


----------



## mainewoods

You did good, but I think I got you beat. 
Only 2 hp.


----------



## MountainHigh

Wow! - more nerve than brains those guys. Even with good cross cabling, I would guess it's just a matter of time and a few good bumps before those logs rolled on them 

heads up Clint ... with Photoshop, wood scrounging results have no limits - lol


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> You did good, but I think I got you beat. View attachment 371644
> Only 2 hp.


I love those pictures. There are a lot from northern MN out there as well.

My hunting cabin is on the site of an old logging camp that cut our entire area in 1912. Our cabin is built on the very spot where the blacksmith shop once stood. Legend has it that the blacksmith died in a fire that took the blacksmith shop to the ground (he slept in the back of the shop). Over the 40 years we have been there there have been 4 *encounters* by friends and family. I was present during one of those times and and although I personally didn't see anything, I will say I have never heard the woods more quiet than that moment that *he* was visible to the person with me.


----------



## hardpan

Quiet except for the sound of the liquid dropping from the bottom of his pants leg?


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> The RonCo LH.View attachment 371597



If dan puts radials on that thing, once out of the woods with the quad just hook it up to the van. Take it home.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Quiet except for the sound of the liquid dropping from the bottom of his pants leg?


Me: "Why didn't you point him out to me?" Them: "I couldn't speak"

Uniformly through the sightings he had a red lantern.


----------



## zogger

I am still not getting it on that walking beam axle thing. Appreciate some pics if possible or a vid how it works. I have sort of an idea, but...

..flipped a regular little trailer once hauling wood offroad. It just...tipped over sideways, sort of a PITA to get it back upright. Luckily not damaged bad, still usable.

edit: I guess this is why pintle hitches are better towing offroad, more flexibility?


----------



## dancan

Zog I make the hitch so that it can rotate 360* that way it can't take the atv or tractor with it if it flips over. 
Search for the T-Rex trailer from woodland. Mills , they've got videos of their fancy chinee trailer .
It's one of many of that style.


----------



## dancan

Dan, even though it's real close to home, the dot would frown on that. 
Now if I was to plate a tractor, different story lol


----------



## stihly dan

Don't no about your country at all, but in nh it would be easy to register that. even easier to put another trailers plate on it. I have a trailer with no plate or lights and have not been pulled over, even with cops right behind me. I actually don't know anyone that has been pulled over for trailering. Seems I have it easy here on that topic anyway.


----------



## MechanicMatt

How can white and red oak be related? They both drop acorns, so sure they're both oaks, but come on! Red oak splits so easy peasy, the white oak I dropped yesterday had a date with the splitter tonight. STRINGY **** that oak is. Damn near had to run the cylinder full cycle to get the pieces to separate mean while the red oaks just had to be touched with the wedge an pop, them came apart. I know, I know, I know there is worse wood out there, but after 7 dump trailer loads of nice and easy red oak, this white oak was a pain in the @$$.


----------



## benp

White oak is tougher to split and I gave had the same experience when using the fiskars. 

White oak acorns taste better though than red oaks. 

Looking at the picture of the horse team and logs, that is awesome. 

For some odd reason I can picture dancan's minivan in place of the horses trucking that load home.


----------



## spike60

Worse wood Matt? 

White oak is my favorite! I'd take white oak over red oak any day of the week, regardless of what was easier to split. IMO, white oak dries faster and burns better/longer.


----------



## mainewoods

I wish there was white oak up here, but I am too far north. Red oak is abundant but it takes more than a year to season it , unless it's split small. Burns hot and you can split it with a dull axe. A Fiskars would split the round and the chopping block.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm glad that Chestnut Oak (which is actually in the White Oak family) was not that bad to split for the most part. Did several 30+" rounds with the Fiskars, some with the 16 lb hammer and wedges, and noodled two or three of them that had wavy grain & knots.

Red Oak is one of the wettest, heaviest, and slowest drying woods out there. But it does burn well, and there is more of it than there used to be (it fares well in places effected by acid rain).

Matt, good thing you cut the White Oak shorter, imagine if you didn't?


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, no White Oak up at my property either, and where my cousin is (a little South of Utica) no Oak at all.

Too bad, benp said, Red Acorns are bitter and White Acorns are sweet, the deer would likely love em. But the do eat the Red ones.


----------



## mainewoods

You nailed it Mike. Wet, heavy, splits like a dream, and burns hotter than the hinges of hell - in about 18 months.


----------



## mainewoods

Here is some red oak my neighbor dropped 4 years ago onto my property ( he wasn't sure where the lines were). I bet the butt logs are almost as wet now as the day they were cut. The tops are prime firewood and I have cleaned up and burned most of them.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut it, split it, leave it in the sun!


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty nice view up on top, and twitching out the butt logs is all down hill. The old Dodge made a pretty decent "skiddah". I could coast down the mountain in neutral most of the way,


once I got 'em out onto the road.


----------



## MustangMike

Fall colors are coming early this year, both upstate & down here. A lot of the Red & Sugar Maples are turning. Some years it does not look this nice.


----------



## mainewoods

Been very dry up here. Colors aren't quite as bright it seems. We got a ways to go yet. Maybe I have been spoiled.


----------



## MustangMike

Last year I was disappointed with the color, as soon as they turned, the leaves fell, and not as much color as usual. This year looks like it will be better, but the pics never do it justice. I may take some for you just the same.

Turning in, have a good night.


----------



## daveffemt130

Mercy...sounds like I might have to find me some oak and see how it compares to what I have been burning....I just really hate to travel as far as I will to get into any


----------



## dancan

Up here we have next to no red oak , mostly white when in hardwood areas but the birches , maples and popple are more abundant with the odd beech tree .


----------



## daveffemt130

There are oaks about 30 miles in any direction from me....I burn a lot of Mulberry, locust,Osage orange, maple,hackberry,black cherry, and I use some sycamore on the chilly nights


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> White oak is tougher to split and I gave had the same experience when using the fiskars.
> 
> White oak acorns taste better though than red oaks.
> 
> Looking at the picture of the horse team and logs, that is awesome.
> 
> For some odd reason I can picture dancan's minivan in place of the horses trucking that load home.



75% of my firewood is White Oak, very little Red Oak, and I'll burn anything, almost. Some years the White Oak acorns are so heavy on my lawn they will kill the grass if not removed and walking on them is like walking on a cracking, popping bed of marbles. So now you have my interest on how you cook/roast/prepare the white oak acorns for human consumption. The deer like them just fine as is.


----------



## Philbert

hardpan said:


> Some years the White Oak acorns are so heavy on my lawn they will kill the grass if not removed . . .



What's the BTU content of acorns?

Just curious.

Philbert


----------



## daveffemt130

I would imagine it would take forever to get then dry


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> What's the BTU content of acorns?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Philbert


Should work well in a pellet stove. 

My friend's fire pit area, this is only part of what the trees are holding:


----------



## hardpan

I have never tried to burn them. I don't know if the nut would dry in side the shell, probably rot first. I shovel them up and throw them in the woods for the critters.


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> 75% of my firewood is White Oak, very little Red Oak, and I'll burn anything, almost. Some years the White Oak acorns are so heavy on my lawn they will kill the grass if not removed and walking on them is like walking on a cracking, popping bed of marbles. So now you have my interest on how you cook/roast/prepare the white oak acorns for human consumption. The deer like them just fine as is.



Cook? I tried them raw.

Figured it out when I was out bowhunting one day many years ago.

I had my tree stand in a grove of mixed white and red oaks.

I saw a group of deer munching away under the white oaks but they would not go to the red oaks.

After they left I crawled down to see why that was.

I walked over to where the deer were, grabbed a white oak acorn, figured "When in Rome," I popped the top of and took a bite. It was not too bad. Bland with a touch of earthy. So i ate another and it was the same.

I went over to a red oak and did the same. Bitter as all get out.

So, when presented with a choice of red or white acorns, I have seen the critters choose white.

When no choice but red, they eat those.


----------



## hardpan

I have tried them but just the "meat" and yes they are bland. I thought maybe there was a way to roast and season them or spice them up.


----------



## MustangMike

Just a couple of leave pics, as Clint was interested. Some have not changed yet, while others are "falling like leaves".

I have not tried Acorn, but I read about them, you can eat them fro survival. Hickory is eatable also, in fact I think it is in the Pecan family.


----------



## svk

Heading from Albany to Bennington last Friday.


----------



## mainewoods

Got some color there Mike, but they are dropping fast up here. If that's a sign of what's to come I hope everyone has been successful scrounging. I can't remember when I have seen so many people going by the house with pick up loads of rounds. It's like all of a sudden a light went off in their heads telling them " you ain't got enough wood to make it to April"! I thought last year would be a wake up call - apparently not.


----------



## blades

Wood fairy visit- Elm


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck splitting the Elm!


----------



## stihly dan

hardpan said:


> I have tried them but just the "meat" and yes they are bland. I thought maybe there was a way to roast and season them or spice them up.



You can make a flour paste with them. Indians used to soak them in a running stream to get the acidity out of them. Apparently If you split flour with acorn flour in cookies they become super moist and buttery.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> Got some color there Mike, but they are dropping fast up here. If that's a sign of what's to come I hope everyone has been successful scrounging. I can't remember when I have seen so many people going by the house with pick up loads of rounds. It's like all of a sudden a light went off in their heads telling them " you ain't got enough wood to make it to April"! I thought last year would be a wake up call - apparently not.



I was talking to my log guy last Saturday when he was here for a birthday party and he said that they are out of log length firewood. It has disappeared and he has been hauling like crazy. Normally they have a bunch of it but not this year.

I looked at him and said "Out, Out........or just out." He grinned and said "Just Out." I said "Good."

I guess people have wised up after last year.



MustangMike said:


> Good luck splitting the Elm!



Looks like a job for the Noodler.



stihly dan said:


> You can make a flour paste with them. Indians used to soak them in a running stream to get the acidity out of them. Apparently If you split flour with acorn flour in cookies they become super moist and buttery.



Info saved under the Apocalyptic section of the cabinet for possible future reference.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Good luck splitting the Elm!



Cutting all my elm and sweetgum 12 inches anymore. Even that might be too long for hand splitting. 16s just sucked. I mean it is doable, but....I'll try some of these once the leveraxe gets here,if it still sucks, I may go to 8 inches, just fat cookies.


----------



## MustangMike

I heated my house with wood for 25 years, and split it all by hand, except one year when they gave me Elm. (I would buy the truckload of logs and cut & split it). I could not split it, so I rented a splitter and it could not split it either. Ended up noodling most of it.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Cutting all my elm and sweetgum 12 inches anymore. Even that might be too long for hand splitting. 16s just sucked. I mean it is doable, but....I'll try some of these once the leveraxe gets here,if it still sucks, I may go to 8 inches, just fat cookies.



I just watched a video on the lever axe 2 since I saw the squawk on it here.

Ummmmm....no.

That is made by Scandinavians for Scandinavian stoves. Period. Their way of doing wood burning is a touch different that ours. Their wood is different. The stuff is perfect straight grained. There are no gnarlies.

I just watched a guy split a round into 20 pieces that normally would be quartered....TOPS.

Was it fast....Absolutely. Did it look like minimal effort......yep. Does it look like it would apply to any species native to the U.S.?......Maybe...sorta....kinda.....good luck.

I would maybe go after 12" pine, paper birch, or white ash camp wood with that. Camp wood.

A Fiskars would annihilate it in real world North American applications.

If you don't have a Fiskars or it's not in your reasonable future........pm me. Santa might take heed.......with a rider.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> I just watched a video on the lever axe 2 since I saw the squawk on it here.
> 
> Ummmmm....no.
> 
> That is made by Scandinavians for Scandinavian stoves. Period. Their way of doing wood burning is a touch different that ours. Their wood is different. The stuff is perfect straight grained. There are no gnarlies.
> 
> I just watched a guy split a round into 20 pieces that normally would be quartered....TOPS.
> 
> Was it fast....Absolutely. Did it look like minimal effort......yep. Does it look like it would apply to any species native to the U.S.?......Maybe...sorta....kinda.....good luck.
> 
> I would maybe go after 12" pine, paper birch, or white ash camp wood with that. Camp wood.
> 
> A Fiskars would annihilate it in real world North American applications.
> 
> If you don't have a Fiskars or it's not in your reasonable future........pm me. Santa might take heed.......with a rider.



I have the original supersplitter fiskars, and have been an ...insufferable...fanboy of them on numerous threads.  Yep, like it, number one in my wood bustin arsenal.

I also did the Tom Clark "match trick" with it..one of my better all time shots.


----------



## benp

Good man


----------



## svk

Finally I'll be firing the saw on Sunday. Have to get several species ready for next weekend's Fiskars/Leveraxe/Maul/Splitting Axe shoot out. 

There's several top dead birch coming down along with oak, maple, spruce, and tamarack to be used as test subjects. Keeping my eye out for a straggler elm but haven't seen any this far north in years.


----------



## MustangMike

I hope you will include vids, and also, test what size wood the Leveraxe will split. Will be hard to convince me the Fiskars is not #1, but I hope there is a Leveraxe at Bob's GTG. I remember when the Monster Mauls were #1 to me, the bigger, the better. The Fiskars changed that fast!


----------



## Zale

Spent the morning going through the "scrap" pile at the nursery where I work. The boss lets me take all the pieces that aren't "perfect" for the customer. We've been getting tractor trailer loads of kiln dried wood from Pa. for the past 4 years to sell to the customers. We got the word a couple of weeks ago that there will be no more loads coming. The supplier is out and anything thing that comes out of the kiln goes into bundles due to the higher gross margin.


----------



## dancan

Overcast and a bit of drizzle here today  ......But , I aint waitin for the sun so off I go to get some spruce and a bit of hardwood 
I hooked up my trailer to the utv and off I went .







Before I go cutting I do dress with my gear , chainsaw pants and boots .






Some of today's wood , a bit of firewood and a few fence posts , good old black spruce . 






Even had to run the skiddah today .






Works even with the trailer hitched up 






A small load of some spruce and red maple for today .


----------



## MustangMike

That is the spirit! Great job Dancan.

Raining like cats & dogs here today. I'd need a boat to go out there.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I hope you will include vids, and also, test what size wood the Leveraxe will split. Will be hard to convince me the Fiskars is not #1, but I hope there is a Leveraxe at Bob's GTG. I remember when the Monster Mauls were #1 to me, the bigger, the better. The Fiskars changed that fast!


I've got to empty all of the crap off my phone to get some storage space but I'll do side by side comparisons of all entrants. Also I'm looking for a high end splitting axe to borrow to include as well. As long as everything arrives with enough time I'm sending the LA to mechanicmatt as soon as I'm done testing it next weekend.


----------



## dancan

Mike , if it was raining , I'da stayed home LOL but a little bit of drizzle is ok unless it's around 45* or less .


----------



## Philbert

Dancan,

Where do you store all this wood you scrounge? Do you have, like, a fleet of non-running minivans at home that you stash it in?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Philbert , I don't have much wood .... Really I don't 
I'll try one of these days to take a measure but I'll guess at about 10 cord on hand , 3 of which are for next years burning season .
I would like to find a cord or two of dead standing spruce to burn this winter but I'm not having much luck .
Last year was the first year that I've heated with wood and I was burning it as it was being cut so I have no idea how much I've burnt .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Philbert , I don't have much wood .... Really I don't
> I'll try one of these days to take a measure but I'll guess at about 10 cord on hand , 3 of which are for next years burning season .
> I would like to find a cord or two of dead standing spruce to burn this winter but I'm not having much luck .
> Last year was the first year that I've heated with wood and I was burning it as it was being cut so I have no idea how much I've burnt .



As much as you hustle, you'll do fine and eventually be years and years ahead.


----------



## dancan

Philbert , while I have the mobility I have now I'm cutting when I get a chance to , if my ankle goes south I'll be looking at an ankle fusion so that means another surgery and time lost for recovery , not including the loss of mobility , it's taken me 2 years to get up to where I'm at now so hustle for wood is the new 49 LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Always enjoy seeing a trailer load of wood. Especially from a UTV man.


----------



## dancan

Well, I looked at today's load of wood and came to the conclusion that less wood in the utv made me more tired than more wood on my trailer and it also got me home sooner which gave me time for more beer but made more mess in my driveway.


----------



## dancan

Looks like Mikes rain is gonna be here today so no scrounging or working on the woodpiles .


----------



## MustangMike

Cold weather has arrived, in the 30s this morning, but I have a wedding to go to.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Must be low 40's outside.....71 inside


----------



## Axfarmer

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Must be low 40's outside.....71 inside


I brought home a load of oak on Friday. I had to leave room on the trailer as my atv trailer had a flat tire. The wood under the tarps is ash from last week.


----------



## svk

A little morning update. 

Dropping dying/dead/problem trees around my hunting cabin. So far I've got two birches (one on right in picture was rotten as I figured), a pesky balsam, and a real nice black ash. Only reason I dropped the ash was because it is very close to my sauna. Got help from a couple of the kids today too.


----------



## benp

Nice!!!!!

That Black Ash looks dandy!

Awesome the kids are helping you out!


----------



## dancan

While I was waiting for the rains that never came I figured I needed to make room for more wood .







Here's 50' of this winters wood .






Here's the fresh cut stuff on the way to next years pile .






I did some quick maths , I've got 8 cord for this year and 4 in next years pile .


----------



## Philbert

That's a lot of wood for a 'scrounger'!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I'd be happier if I had another cord or two of dead standing spruce


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> That's a lot of wood for a 'scrounger'!
> 
> Philbert


I try hard ......


----------



## v8titan

My wife was out walking yesterday and came across this pile of wood at a house that was getting renovated. It is mostly oak and ash and is already seasoned. I grabbed most of it today......you don't come across a find like this too often.


----------



## lapeer20m

Spent about 6 hours on this pile the other day....

Before:




After:




There are still more piles of firewood beyond this one...but I gotta start somewhere! What is left is next years wood. All of this winters wood is split and stacked.


----------



## MustangMike

Wait a second, did I see the word Hunting Cabin & Sauna in the same sentence??? Must be something wrong, U mean U have electric & stuff??? Can't be, I just don't believe it!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Generator or wood fired sauna? I prefer a hot tub with jets.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Wait a second, did I see the word Hunting Cabin & Sauna in the same sentence??? Must be something wrong, U mean U have electric & stuff??? Can't be, I just don't believe it!!!!


Hunting cabin is pretty primitive. 532 sq feet. Main room, bunk room, and massive master suite (8'x8'). Wired for generator but use propane most of the time. Wood fired sauna stove.


----------



## mainewoods

Sweet!


----------



## svk

Afternoon haul included a top dead balsam poplar (we call them balm of gilead but I know there's other species with that name in other regions) tallest tree in center of first picture. Not tons of heat but splits nice and needed to go. 

Second picture is a scraggly aspen that was at the end of its useful life. Mostly firepit wood but again needed to come down and I'd rather it be on my terms. 

Then I found this pile of cut offs and three more just like it. All birch and maple. Was too wet for scroungers to get in after the loggers finished last fall and they've moved on with the logging crew. If I didn't have dying/dead yard trees coming out of my ears I'd be all over these. 

Finally I cut about 1/3 cord of cedar blowdown to make kindling/good smelling campfire wood and a few rounds of spruce for the upcoming leveraxe shoot out. If you want to feel manly start throwing 15" cedar rounds around LOL. Then watch your 7 year old do the same. 

Sauna is heating, pizza has been consumed, and may be time to explore the whiskey stock after the kids are tucked in.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Afternoon haul included a top dead balsam poplar (we call them balm of gilead but I know there's other species with that name in other regions) tallest tree in center of first picture. Not tons of heat but splits nice and needed to go.
> 
> Second picture is a scraggly aspen that was at the end of its useful life. Mostly firepit wood but again needed to come down and I'd rather it be on my terms.
> 
> Then I found this pile of cut offs and three more just like it. All birch and maple. Was too wet for scroungers to get in after the loggers finished last fall and they've moved on with the logging crew. If I didn't have dying/dead yard trees coming out of my ears I'd be all over these.
> 
> Finally I cut about 1/3 cord of cedar blowdown to make kindling/good smelling campfire wood and a few rounds of spruce for the upcoming leveraxe shoot out. If you want to feel manly start throwing 15" cedar rounds around LOL. Then watch your 7 year old do the same.
> 
> Sauna is heating, pizza has been consumed, and may be time to explore the whiskey stock after the kids are tucked in.
> 
> View attachment 372336
> View attachment 372337
> View attachment 372338



Holy Schmoley!!!!!

That is a pile of cutoffs!!!! 

Man, a skid steer and grapple would make short work of getting that organized. 

My Dolmar dealer tags along with a local logger when it's permissible and he brings back a bunch of Balm of Gilead. He burns the crap out of it.


----------



## zogger

Some decent wood there and...lookit that log pile!! Some folding money just laying there. Of course now that you are a wiggly willow branch typhoon..why break a sweat.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Holy Schmoley!!!!!
> 
> That is a pile of cutoffs!!!!
> 
> Man, a skid steer and grapple would make short work of getting that organized.
> 
> My Dolmar dealer tags along with a local logger when it's permissible and he brings back a bunch of Balm of Gilead. He burns the crap out of it.


Only thing I hate about these piles is bucking short logs on top of a pile of short logs. Could build a little "x" frame sawhorse and have one guy throw about 4 logs in there and the other guy cut. And then have my free labor load it for me.


----------



## svk

Definitely hitting the spot right now. I've had this bottle for 18 months and the first couple times were good but not great. Changed from on the rocks to neat and talk about a difference in flavor!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

v8titan said:


> My wife was out walking yesterday and came across this pile of wood at a house that was getting renovated. It is mostly oak and ash and is already seasoned. I grabbed most of it today......you don't come across a find like this too often.
> 
> View attachment 372278


Thats your sign......isnt it


----------



## v8titan

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Thats your sign......isnt it



I do have a can of that orange florescent paint.


----------



## 1project2many

Earlier this year I posted about getting wood from the lady that ran our kids' daycare. Well, she's since closed and we ended up scrambling to find someone else. A family friend offered for a very low fee, which is great, but it seems like she's spending more than she's getting paid by taking the kids out, buying 'em food, etc. None of what she does is required and I certainly don't want her to sour on watching the kids. When I found out they burn Pine for heat I walked around my property and scrounged up a trailer full of standing dead White Pine and a few small Poplar trees to bring out. The trailer is a 16' long car trailer with sides at 30" tall and I filled it to the top. We lost quite a few small pines to a needle fungus this summer so I'm even considering bringing another load out there.

Is it against club rules to scrounge your own property for firewood for someone else?


----------



## MustangMike

That is nice of you, and by the way, my oldest daughter live in your State.


----------



## benp

1project2many said:


> Earlier this year I posted about getting wood from the lady that ran our kids' daycare. Well, she's since closed and we ended up scrambling to find someone else. A family friend offered for a very low fee, which is great, but it seems like she's spending more than she's getting paid by taking the kids out, buying 'em food, etc. None of what she does is required and I certainly don't want her to sour on watching the kids. When I found out they burn Pine for heat I walked around my property and scrounged up a trailer full of standing dead White Pine and a few small Poplar trees to bring out. The trailer is a 16' long car trailer with sides at 30" tall and I filled it to the top. We lost quite a few small pines to a needle fungus this summer so I'm even considering bringing another load out there.
> 
> Is it against club rules to scrounge your own property for firewood for someone else?



Heck no its not against the rules. Scrounging is scrounging. 

Good on you for doing that!!!


----------



## wudpirat

Scrounging on your property is not scrouging, it's called yard work.


----------



## MountainHigh

v8titan said:


> I do have a can of that orange florescent paint.



Loggers orange florescent paint - an indispensable addition to a scroungers toolkit


----------



## svk

Did a little splitting today. Found my grandpa's old splitting wedge and gave it a go when the Fiskars was not succeeding in some large soggy aspen. Homemade from some piece of heavy equipment steel. 

A good whack as the block is opening up and it would stand the wedge right in my stump/splitting block.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Did a little splitting today. Found my grandpa's old splitting wedge and gave it a go when the Fiskars was not succeeding in some large soggy aspen. Homemade from some piece of heavy equipment steel.
> 
> A good whack as the block is opening up and it would stand the wedge right in my stump/splitting block.
> View attachment 372498
> View attachment 372499



Interdasting.

For me it's hard not to find that piece to be a blow through for the Fiskars. It's Poplar.

Why do you start the wedge in the middle and not directly on the edge?


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Interdasting.
> 
> For me it's hard not to find that piece to be a blow through for the Fiskars. It's Poplar.
> 
> Why do you start the wedge in the middle and not directly on the edge?


The lower few pieces of this tree were really stringy compared to the usual stuff I split. 

No reason, I was experimenting and middle or side of rounds split with the same effort.


----------



## Philbert

I like my wedges. Used to use them more, pre-Fiskars, and before I learned about noodling. But I still like the ring of the sledge occasionally.

They got kind of silly expensive in the past few years, so if you see some reasonably priced at a garage sale, pick them up.

Philbert


----------



## benp

svk said:


> The lower few pieces of this tree were really stringy compared to the usual stuff I split.
> 
> No reason, I was experimenting and middle or side of rounds split with the same effort.



Gotcha. That makes sense. Experimentation is good.



Philbert said:


> I like my wedges. Used to use them more, pre-Fiskars, and before I learned about noodling. But I still like the ring of the sledge occasionally.
> 
> they got kind of silly expensive in the past few years, so if you see some reasonably priced at a garage sale, pick them up.
> 
> Philbert



I have wedged and sledged since I was 5 or 6. My grandfather did everything that way and that was good enough for me. They still are in my arsenal.

I wish he he still around to cut him loose with a Fiskars to see how much his productivity would of went up. Maybe, maybe not. The ting, ting, ting, crack, was more his style though.

I guess I couldn't really see see him going the batsh!t animalistic for some pieces that I see my neighbor just starts backing away from me when I am in negotiations with a big round that gives a hint of being split.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I wish he he still around to cut him loose with a Fiskars to see how much his productivity would of went up. Maybe, maybe not. The ting, ting, ting, crack, was more his style though.



Same here.


----------



## MustangMike

My 3 step splitting process:

1) Fiskars
2) Wedges & 16 lb hammer
3) Noodle (sometimes I skip step 2)

Each method has it's place.

Recently had to replace a mushroomed wedge, they were not cheap, and the HD only had 2 in the store (one of each style). Things have changed. Usually, if I'm using a wedge, you need more than one.

Up at my property where the logging ensures the trunks are never over 20" and the firewood is often straight grained trunk (mostly Ash), I never need anything but the Fiskars.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Recently had to replace a mushroomed wedge, they were not cheap, and the HD only had 2 in the store (one of each style). Things have changed. Usually, if I'm using a wedge, you need more than one.



I bought a pair of wedges at a garage sale that were in pretty good shape aside from some heavy mushrooming at the top. Found it easier to cut off the mushroomed edges with an abrasive wheel in an angle grinder before dressing them with a bench grinder.

I think that a lot of them just get thrown into the scrap pile because people don't know what they are.

Two wedges are a minimum, because one is likely to get stuck in really gnarly wood. I have stuck up to 3!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I have often used 3 and like to have 4 on hand. Noodling makes a mess, but goes faster.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have often used 3 and like to have 4 on hand. Noodling makes a mess, but goes faster.


My old saw jams up quickly with noodles. Need to make a noodling side cover.


----------



## mainewoods

One advantage to cutting your own woodlot is you can pick the size wood you cut. I haven't had to use a wedge for several years now, and I sure don't miss them. Using an axe and a splitting maul to process 7 cord a year gives me plenty enough exercise. Four footing in the woods has been a way of life to me for many years. Hauling out tree length and logs changed my way of thinking real fast. Scrounging wood ain't for sissy's, you fellers earn every stick.


----------



## mainewoods

A mechanical splitter wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit either!


----------



## svk

I've got over 5 cords in rounds on the ground right now. I have to split another 4.5 cords by hand to reach my goal of 20 cords hand split for 14' then everything else I cut is getting split by my buddy's hydro that I am borrowing from next week through spring.

It's good exercise and fun with smaller stuff but becomes work when the rounds are bigger and the piles of rounds start to back up.


----------



## 1project2many

Philbert said:


> I bought a pair of wedges at a garage sale that were in pretty good shape aside from some heavy mushrooming at the top. Found it easier to cut off the mushroomed edges with an abrasive wheel in an angle grinder before dressing them with a bench grinder.



I once made the mistake of using a torch to remove the mushroom then grinding the edges smooth. For about two weeks after that, sharp pieces of steel would break off and wedge themselves into anything nearby, including my leg on one occassion. Ouch! I'm going to use the cutoff wheel on my three wedges for trimming and grind them with a "soft" grinding pad afterward. I carry three wedges now after tangling with green Elm.


----------



## mainewoods

If I remember correctly, the last time I used a wedge was for elm. Thanks for the painful reminder


----------



## blades

Having been edumacated about Elm and other stringy species many years ago, when I rebuilt my hydro splitter I kept that in mind. Hence I have very little trouble dealing with it.


----------



## mainewoods

??


----------



## fj40

Here's some red oak for next year


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, does the Moose pull that contraption???


----------



## mainewoods

Ayuh, he just don't like his picture took.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> Ayuh, he just don't like his picture took.



Wait.....That's your moose?!?!?!?!?!?

NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Well he ain't really mine, he just likes pullin' logs around. Leaves at sundown and shows back up at dawn. He's partial to marshmallows.


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for askin' though.


----------



## dancan

And ..... I gots this bridge for sale ....... Real nice bridge , low mileage


----------



## Zeus103363

Cut a load of red oak today. Had help as I talked the wife into going. The pile is getting smaller! Got 2 more to go. 








Thanks


----------



## dancan

Here's some wedges LOL
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/annapolis-valley/wedges/1010905627?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Of the wood I burnt last year and the wood I have ready now , most of it was split by hand so I'll guess at at least 15 cord for me 4 for the splitter , I own 4 splitters of one form or another and it's more enjoyable to me to do it by hand with the utv loads I've been doing , the splitters get fired up on the larger loads .
Most of my wood only requires 1 or 2 splits , no big stuff like some of you guys but the pasture spruce gets thrown on the splitter regardless of number of splits because they're nothing but stringy knots .


----------



## wahoowad

Zeus103363 said:


> talked the wife into going



Congratulations. I'm jealous


----------



## Philbert

Here is a Gränsfors wedge ('N') - only $79.50 in the Lee Valley catalog!

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

You have some great wood there Zeus - and a special lady.


----------



## benp

Zeus103363 said:


> Cut a load of red oak today. Had help as I talked the wife into going. The pile is getting smaller! Got 2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Damn that's a nice score but dang does that look humid from the picture. Ufda


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> And ..... I gots this bridge for sale ....... Real nice bridge , low mileage




So....that's not his pet Moose?

I have heard about their partialness to marshmallows before.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Here is a Gränsfors wedge ('N') - only $79.50 in the Lee Valley catalog!
> 
> Philbert



Proly nice steel, but looks like it would bury itself readily and get stuck.

Anyone have one/use one?

I have about made up my mind. Based on the leveraxe results, stuff I know that is hard to split, knotty pine, sweetgum and elm around here mostly, I'll just cut six inch cookies and be done with it. Let em dry, anything will split them then.

but..we'll see once we get some good input on the test. I can burn and stack six inch thick pizza slices. I already know what my other tools can and can't do.


----------



## MechanicMatt

This is what you missed out on Uncle Mike. Dropped that last big ash for Wayne, and then got to work on the rest of the red oak. With it getting dark earlier I used the hydro splitter to just make them small enough to handle, going to have to use the fiskars and my two arms to finish knocking them down to stackable size. I might just buy a splitter, next thou, it might make life easier. There is now a enormous pile of wood down by the trapoline that needs splitting.............


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood there Matt, but my real work sometimes has to take priority.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 372649
> This is what you missed out on Uncle Mike. Dropped that last big ash for Wayne, and then got to work on the rest of the red oak. With it getting dark earlier I used the hydro splitter to just make them small enough to handle, going to have to use the fiskars and my two arms to finish knocking them down to stackable size. I might just buy a splitter, next thou, it might make life easier. There is now a enormous pile of wood down by the trapoline that needs splitting.............


Great trailer! How much wood is in that load?


----------



## dancan

Had one of my shop customers ask me if I had a need for a couple cord of white oak at a good price , since I wouldn't mind a few saw logs I said I'd go have a look at the trees .
I went out today , certainly a good couple of cord and then some , nice and straight but nothing to saw , all 6" to 10" so just firewood , then he asked how much I'd pay , I told him I don't sell my firewood , I've given a couple of cord away last winter to a retired couple on a fixed income and I scrounge my wood so I can't pay , showed him some of my van load pics from my phone , he thought about it for a minute and said , if I gave him a fair deal on some tires for his garden tractor he'd help me drag them out Saturday 
Does that count as a scrounge , I mean , it's white oak an all ?????


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Does that count as a scrounge . . .



Depends on what kind of deal you give him on those tires . . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Love the barter scrounge, especially when it's for oak!


----------



## Sledneck_77

Didn't know it was my Birthday Today but a tree company was trimming around the the power lines on my street and were taking whole trees down as well, Gave me all of the wood!!! 3 Maple 2 Ash and a Red Oak Im going to be busy wiping the smile off my face as well as the spliting and stacking!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

The truck in my avatar is the one I tow the dump trailer with, unfortunately I didn't get to fill the trailer tonight but did fill the bed of the truck. My buddy at work told me that the power company dropped some trees at his place, I asked him if it was evergreen or real wood. He said it had leaves not needles. So after work I drove over there and it was silver maple, not true hard wood, but hey......... it was already one the ground. He and i loaded up the back of the truck and I headed home to unload. In better news, I came to a deal on a 34 ton ariens splitter with a blown motor. Thing looks new, can't imagine that the motor is blown but well see. Got it for $200, I told the guy.....Im gonna run to the ATM right now! Bring it home tomorrow night!!!! Can't wait. I got either a 16hp Kawasaki down shaft or a 12 HP Tecumseh to put on it. Either way I'm EXCITED!!!! I shopped around and didn't buckle on a couple home made jobs for more money..... I got a giant pile that needs attention so I hope this helps. Ill try and snap a pic at the growing pile down by the trampoline that needs being split into stackable sizes.


----------



## dancan

Contrary to popular belief, us small time tire dealers that are competitive are working on a very small margin , the good thing is that the fella knows that and doesn't want it for free, just the best deal that I can give him so he was happy when I said cost . 
He knows that the wood is not for profit and that my wood pile was free to me and I have a key to a gated road so I wasn't bsen ,he just didn't know that I didn't have any oak LOL


----------



## dancan

Great score on the splitter Matt !!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Good for you Matt. Wish I ran into them deals, but I guess I've had my share over the years. No sense in being greedy. I'm grateful for what I have been blessed with.


----------



## dancan

Hey Matt, don't forget the pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## svk

Taking next week off to work at my hunting cabin. Have to build some more man forts, I mean deer stands and will also be doing a lot of wood. In addition to the Leveraxe Shoot Out pile I have 3 cords of Norway, cord of aspen, and at least a cord of birch in rounds ready to go.


----------



## MustangMike

Great score on the wood Dancan!!! And keep me posted on the splitter Matt, I may have some need for it, lots of people want wood this year, and I know someone's Dad who has a pile of seasoned Locust!


----------



## mainewoods

The more people that know you burn wood, the better the chance someone may contact you about available firewood. Always good having another set('s) of eyes looking around. Especially good letting your neighbors know you burn wood. The closer the wood, the less it costs you and the less time it takes to get it. Like has been said before, don't overlook those dumps and transfer stations. Once it gets cooler people start doing their fall cleanup and it is surprising the wood they throw away.


----------



## MustangMike

One of my daughter's friends wants to know if I can get them some wood. Seems their previous supplier really jumped his price this year.

The shortage must also be here in NY.


----------



## MustangMike

If anyone on this thread is interested, I posted pics of my dog Thor (who passed last year) and my wife on top of S. Mt. Beacon, with a view of the Beacon - Newburg Bridge on the thread Who Locks Up Their Saws post # 67.


----------



## macattack_ga

Found 15 or so of these little fellas on the curb last weekend. Rolled'em up and now rolling'em on to the splitter.


----------



## Philbert

macattack_ga said:


> Found 15 or so of these little fellas on the curb last weekend. Rolled'em up and now rolling'em on to the splitter.



Look like big rounds to handle. Quite a testament to you, and to that kinetic splitter!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Is that the DR splitter? How do you like it and which model is it?


----------



## Zeus103363

Today's score, red oak, white oak with a dab of pin oak mixed in. I'm gonna finish up this oak, and I have 2 hickory logs to cut up then I'm gonna go cut up that ash. My neighbor gave me 4 white oaks about 20" at the base. They are standing, but he wants more sun on his garden. I'm gonna have to build a wood shed! My racks are getting full!









Thanks


----------



## macattack_ga

MustangMike said:


> Is that the DR splitter? How do you like it and which model is it?


 
It's my brand-used DR RapidFire Pro-XL (75lb flywheels). Splits everything I've thrown at it. Sometimes I have to hit a round twice, but it's fast enough that a second strike doesn't take long. I have had the rack and pinion replaced under warranty after some pretty gnarly beech. 10x faster than swinging a maul.


----------



## mainewoods

Zeus103363 said:


> I'm gonna have to build a wood shed! My racks are getting full!
> 
> 
> Nice score Eric! Great feeling when you need to build a wood shed cause you're racks are full of wood.


----------



## Axfarmer

This morning a coworker asked if I could take 3 oak trees that a tree service will be cutting down today. Of course I will! The first load today was just the tops. I have 3 60 ft stems to get on Friday/Saturday. This green stuff is Heavy.


----------



## dancan

More scrounging tools , just gotta save up a bit .







Built very thick and sturdy .


----------



## mainewoods

Sweet score! You didn't waste any time acting on that one.


----------



## dancan

I didn't buy it yet Clint , it's 175 $ with tax up here


----------



## mainewoods

Those sleds are out of stock on several sites,including Amazon. Looks like they are quite popular. Amazon doesn't know when, or if, they will be in stock again.


----------



## mainewoods

The "sweet score" post was meant for Ax farmer, Dan. I'm saving one for you when that Pelican is attached to your atv and you no longer need to pull a sled by hand.


----------



## mainewoods

Does $175 include the hitch and the runners,Dan ?


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> If anyone on this thread is interested, I posted pics of my dog Thor (who passed last year) and my wife on top of S. Mt. Beacon, with a view of the Beacon - Newburg Bridge on the thread Who Locks Up Their Saws post # 67.




Nice family shot, Mike. I bet you miss him a lot.


----------



## dancan

I believe that the hitch is extra. 
Although it was slow and a tough grind at times there were times when I enjoyed pulling the sled in the snow.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea Clint, he was one of those special ones, he had judgement, he was almost like an extension of you. And he came from the Humane Society, was classified as one of their bad boys! But there was never a child that dog did not like.

I knew he was special when I was walking him (he still was not ours) and I spotted 3 deer. I knelled down next to him and whispered to him to watch the deer. He sat down & watched them. When they moved, he got up and walked till he could see them again, then sat again. He knew I wanted to watch them. He did it 3 times. I already knew I liked him, but after that I begged my wife for us to get him.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Yea Clint, he was one of those special ones, he had judgement, he was almost like an extension of you. And he came from the Humane Society, was classified as one of their bad boys! But there was never a child that dog did not like.
> 
> I knew he was special when I was walking him (he still was not ours) and I spotted 3 deer. I knelled down next to him and whispered to him to watch the deer. He sat down & watched them. When they moved, he got up and walked till he could see them again, then sat again. He knew I wanted to watch them. He did it 3 times. I already knew I liked him, but after that I begged my wife for us to get him.



Nice story Mike ... sounds like a very special friend. They just don't live long enough!
We've had several great dogs over the years -- my kids bought me a shirt for xmas that had a picture of my latest pal that recently passed on 
- below the photo it says "_be the person your dog thinks you are_"  .... I think that about sums up their incredible devotion.


----------



## mainewoods

Perfect fall weather for scrounging. Lots of folks cleaning up their yards and setting the wood beside the road. Apparently the "scrounging" word has gotten around.


----------



## Axfarmer

I went back to get another load of free oak! I could barely pick up thes rounds to put on my trailer and ended up rolling them off to unload at home. I'm not 20 years old anymore but still think I am!


----------



## wudpirat

Great score Axfarmer.
Happy it's raining today, yesterday I noodled most of the 30" maple I got from the neighbor last week.
I was sure glad I had help rolling them rounds onto the truck, wet rock maple.
I was so fagged it was an effort to bag the noodles, I use them for kindling, makes for a fast fire.
Twist up some news paper, cover with noodles and couple pine splits, instant fire. oops forgot the match.
Now I have to split all that heavy maple and stack it, then it canbe called firewood.
I sure do like your trailer, mine is only rated for 1000#, use it to haul the ATV, even if I had a big trailer,
I could never back it up, never could backup, I just grab it and honk it around, works for me.

FREDM. Oxford

Hope Zogger likes this. (


----------



## Zeus103363

Axfarmer said:


> I went back to get another load of free oak! I could barely pick up thes rounds to put on my trailer and ended up rolling them off to unload at home. I'm not 20 years old anymore but still think I am!View attachment 373163




Awsome Score! I love me some oak!


Thanks


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Great score Axfarmer.
> Happy it's raining today, yesterday I noodled most of the 30" maple I got from the neighbor last week.
> I was sure glad I had help rolling them rounds onto the truck, wet rock maple.
> I was so fagged it was an effort to bag the noodles, I use them for kindling, makes for a fast fire.
> Twist up some news paper, cover with noodles and couple pine splits, instant fire. oops forgot the match.
> Now I have to split all that heavy maple and stack it, then it canbe called firewood.
> I sure do like your trailer, mine is only rated for 1000#, use it to haul the ATV, even if I had a big trailer,
> I could never back it up, never could backup, I just grab it and honk it around, works for me.
> 
> FREDM. Oxford
> 
> Hope Zogger likes this. (



Of course I do! HAHAHAHA! We need to get you some backin up lessons! Here, try this, turn around, look over your shoulder. Grab the wheel at 6 o clock, dead bottom, turn the direction you want the trailer to go.


----------



## dancan

Ax , you suck ..... And I mean that with respect LOL

It was a good day here , perfect fall weather but I couldn't believe that blackflies were out LOL , burnt 2 tanks dropping pecker poles and pencils , mostly oak , maple and 3 pfffftfir .
Got fed some awesome samiches and homemade muffins for dessert 
Was supposed to have a friends truck and trailer so I could bring everthing home but ...
Hope to get there tomorrow and pick up a load of wood , the ef2fiddy and trailer didn't happen today but it's just as well because it it gave me more time to drop anything the owner wanted down , polly got 3 cord , not great wood but I'm happy because it's way better than pallets .
Even had a few leaners that the homeowner wanted down , they were leaning towards his powerlines , most weren't very big but any tree and lecticity are just not a very good combo . He wanted them down and said it would be all at his risk so I rigged up and he pulled .
















We did 4 like that and all went according to how the manual said it would work 
Even this one followed the instructions in the book .






But it did have a pucker factor because of this .






I'm glad I did have the utv because all the rigging stuff wouldn't have been transferred into a borrowed truck so I would have been there with a half naked feeling LOL
Snatch blocks and tree straps make for more handy scroungin tools , the block I used today is a 4ton that I bought at princess auto which is like your northern tool , all of 25$ on sale , a cheap and handy tool


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took the big girl out bow hunting today, 5:00 rolls around. I whisper to her to be ready because this is when the deer are going to start getting active. She gave me a "yeah right" look. About 10 minutes later, I can here something behind us but can't see anything. I wisper that its probably a squirrel but she corrects me and informs me its a doe. Its the damn Albino deer that I promised her I would never shoot. But deer number two is a buck, number three and four are two more doe's. My attention is locked onto the buck, he is just a scraggly four pointer, but hey its a buck and Im out here with my big girl. Two minutes feels like two hours as I try my best not to have a heart attack because the deer is walking straight at us. He made a 90* turn and headed right to us! I panic and figure I need to draw my bow before he gets too close. I did know that all the deer were staring right at us but walking towards us? Crazy right?!? Well when I draw my bow, they all take off running. My big girl, informs me that after how many times I tell her she is not allowed to move, Im the one who scares them off. Oh well, made a good memory for her, it was VERY exciting for her to see the deer out in the wild.


----------



## svk

That's fantastic Matt. 

My middle boy was with me when I got my buck last fall, much more exciting with them along.


----------



## svk

Made the most out of my borrowed 27T DHT today. About 3 cords. Didn't get a picture of the 20"+ Norway rounds I worked on for a while (with the splitter in vertical position). I'm going to go back and quarter them with the sledge and wedge and finish the job with the splitter. Just too big to horse around on a hillside. 

Will say that splitter is virtually unstoppable. 

Did about an hour of trimming grass and unwanted raspberry bushes around my cabin until I ran out of blades for the Rhino cutting head.


----------



## zogger

Lot of wood, you a busy boy SVK!

Me..I putz, I admit it, about all I can do, but I get some stuff done. Fixed one weedwhacker for the boss, sharpened some chains, walked the dogs, stared at my lineup, next trees to work on. I have hundreds either marked or I remember them. Been raining off and on, getting muddy. Have to switch from working the bottom field edges to..elsewhere soon.. 

Tomorrow though doing something important, see how big the bass have gotten on the bluegills this summer....


----------



## Axfarmer

I spent a few hours at my wood source today and added to the pile a bit of 2 yr old oak. The rounds with the gaff marks were dropped a few days ago. The property owner gave me another bunch of nice wood that was dropped today! Huge oak and several black birch. I will be hauling for the next few weeks!


----------



## dancan

I was able to borrow this from a friend today .






So ................ Mechanization !






Off to test out the RonCo Lh 1.o !






Getting a load .






Another one on the way to the trailer .






Some more .






The atv came with a gun holder , makes for a perfect chainsaw holder 






Brought 1 1/4 cord home today , the homeowner was impressed with how well the trailer worked and I was happy that the atv and trailer just worked lol .






It was a good day , scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## mainewoods

I was wondering when you was going to get that RonCo dirty,Dan. Looks like it works pretty sweet. You muscling those logs on by hand, or is there a winch hidden in there somewhere?


----------



## dancan

By hand Clint , the winch is to follow ....
It's not that bad with the bigger ones I had today , just get one end on a bunk and then the other .
Now , if I had the stuff that some have been posting it would have an electric winch or sides and a floor because I'd junk , split and load LOL


----------



## dancan

All didn't go according to plan though , I found out that the hornets are still out 
And I have to take the RonCo Lh 1.0 back to the shop for a little more "beef" .






I guess in my exuberance I exceeded the weight capacity LOL


----------



## svk

In all my scrounging I don't know how I missed this mostly dead red maple leaner 120 feet from my cabin. Hung up in a balsam that got turned into brush pile fuel too. Took care of this right before dark. Picture is misleading as phone cameras make it appear much darker than reality.


----------



## 7sleeper

To be honest I am uncertain that the pivot points will stand up to similar abuse long. 

7


----------



## dancan

The pivot points are 7k tandem trailer axle pivots , I'm only hauling with an atv , 1ooo lbs is what some of the store bought trailers are rated for and I can tell you that 1000 lbs or more will push you around with ease , if I was making this to haul a ton or more , there would be some design changes .
If the fail for what I do , I'll rebuild , that's how I'll learn


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> The pivot points are 7k tandem trailer axle pivots , I'm only hauling with an atv , 1ooo lbs is what some of the store bought trailers are rated for and I can tell you that 1000 lbs or more will push you around with ease , if I was making this to haul a ton or more , there would be some design changes .
> If the fail for what I do , I'll rebuild , that's how I'll learn



Looks like it worked pretty good Dan.

Maybe just break out the welder and flat stock to do some reinforcing by tying multiple pieces together instead of their welds alone where they contact.

ETA - If my memory serves me correct that atv is a 300 Suzuki, correct?

15 speeds? 5 hi, 5 low, and 5 super low? Along with 2wd, 4wd, and 4 locked?

If so, that little wheeler is one of the most underrated work horses ever. A perfect perfect fit for your log hauler. That little rascal will pull whatever you hook up to it. It is an utter tractor in super low. 

I had the Arctic Cat counterpart. Fantastic wheeler.


----------



## dancan

It's gonna get a piece of square tubing directly underneath the beam after I straighten it back out , I'm pretty sure it's the wall of the square tubing that bulged because the C channel cross pieces are still straight and my welds didn't break .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Dancan, A millermatic and a cheap-o trailer work wonders too. Spent 25 minutes with the mig welder making this tin box solid and she is ready to put in some real work. Poor Honda riding mower HATES going in the woods, but with the four wheeler not playing along right now, the Honda has gotta pull the slack, hehehehe.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i use my truck i like dragging it out at 50 mph lol


----------



## dancan

Yup benp , 2wd , 4wd , front diff lock , high , low and super low 
It only has brakes on 1 front wheel so my first run down to the trailer with a load had my eyes open because it was on a fair angle but in 4wd , super low and 1st gear it was just a nice and slow leisurely drive .
Matt , the homeowner uses his JD rideon all over his property , says he gets stuck at least 4 times a weak lol


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold & I spend Fri, Sat & Sunday working on the new cabin, unfortunately, no time to cut anything, but we are making progress on the cabin. Good thing Harold knows what the heck he is doing, because to get chainsaw cut post and beam to look this good, U got to know UR stuff!

Considering we have to transport all the materials 2 mi in on a 4wd road, and the only elec is the generator, and there were just 2 of us, I think we made good progress.

All the rafters are up (store bgt 2X10X14), 8 - 10' Ash ties were made & installed (the temp 2X4 ones are still up), we put up scaffolding on both sides (our walls are 12' high), and we got 2 layers of plywood up on one side of the roof and one layer on the other. Unlike the old cabin where there is no room to stand in the loft (only 8' walls), the ties are 7' high in this one.

When we finish the roof we will have to install the siding so it does not blow away. You can get some real wind up there.


----------



## CRThomas

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I am not trying to get smart but the only place might be hard to find firewood material is maybe down town New York. People call me almost every day with trees down I can have. A guy just told me he wanted all the timber cut off his ditch so people can see his lot where he sells cars. might be a 100's of cord never get it finished in my life time. Farmers want me to clear timber away from the fields about 50 to a 100 feet. After beans and corn out perfect place to cut firewood. I just bought some land covered up with Ash and Hard Maple. If you don't ask you never know if you can have it. Was a guy down the street had a big Oak in his yard blown downEvery body said he want let you have it he burns firewood his self. I stopped and ask he said you saw split and give me a 1/3 and I help I said OK next weekend done the tree he got 2 cord I got 4 cords. Saturday and half of Sunday. I have three house trailers on the property I bought some fellows are getting them gone for the wood in them. I let them have it because I only sell firewood I don't burn it. I am gas electric or generator power


----------



## MustangMike

Seasoned firewood is in short supply this year.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Seasoned firewood is in short supply this year.


Add a little road salt, some pepper spray, hold off on the garlic - it's too much.

Philbert


----------



## Sam.coots

One dead oak. On grandpas farm. He only likes stuff under 6 diameter and about 12 inches long. (Wood cook stove). I get the real wood. three logs on back. Three on front. small stuff in middle.


----------



## zogger

Sam.coots said:


> One dead oak. On grandpas farm. He only likes stuff under 6 diameter and about 12 inches long. (Wood cook stove). I get the real wood. three logs on back. Three on front. small stuff in middle.
> View attachment 373622



Great looking oak logs there!


----------



## MustangMike

Zogger, that is EXACTLY what I was going to say!!!!!!! I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## mainewoods

The cabin is coming along nice Mike. Looks solid and well thought out. It will all be worth it in the end, what a great spot!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Clint.

I'm the "dreamer" who envisioned it, and my brother (MechanicMatt's Dad) is the PE who keeps it structurally safe and my friend Harold is the Carpenter with the know how to make it come out nice. And MecanicMatt and others have contributed labor along the way. I just wish more of it was available earlier in the year. We will really have to push to close it up before the weather, and up there you also have to make it "porcupine proof", those destructive animals eat almost anything, including plywood & treated wood. Most of our structures have either metal or concrete board down low.

They even chewed through the tire on a skidder that was on the property North of me, and ate the break lines and radiator hoses on a vehicle that was on the property to the South.

There is not much worse than finding a hole in the side of your cabin and Porkys inside when you arrive. They are filthy, destructive animals that eat almost anything and piss & crap on everything else. I actually closed a hole on my old cabin by screwing a piece of Bluestone over it. For some reason they will want to eat one section, but won't touch the next. I left about 15 2X4s up there. They only chewed one of them, and every time we go up it is chewed a little more.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, Ive been starring at that pic for a while, I can't believe the progress you and Harold made. Its awesome. Boss was out sic today, but tomorrow ill try and get off for next friday. The 24th. Got your amsoil, ill bring it to the GTG.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Matt,

Not bad for a couple of guys over 60!!!! We had a hard frost on Sunday morning up there, you could not go on the roof till 10:00.


----------



## svk

Wow that's bad, porkys here only girdle pine trees.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I should plant some Pine Trees, don't have any up there. They seem to like to girdle Hard Maple and Beech also, and I think they also like Hemlock.


----------



## svk

Porcupine=piikkisika (pronounced "peek-a-seek-a", translated "piney pig") in Finnish. There's a Finnish sauna song that we sing and in one of the verses the song writer shoots the porky out of the tree with his shotgun. I think the original verse has the porky living underneath the sauna building.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Finnish ehh? No wonder you love the fiskars so much. I'm a fan boy of there's too. Sold my uncle and father and bro-inlaw on them too.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Finnish ehh? No wonder you love the fiskars so much. I'm a fan boy of there's too. Sold my uncle and father and bro-inlaw on them too.


My dad was 7/8 Finn and so is my wife. I'm a Heinz 57 with darker complexion but my kids show Scandinavian all the way.

I didn't believe the Fiskars hype until I used one....but we won't go there LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ask my Uncle, I brought one up to hunting camp one year. I don't think he has TOUCHED his old maul since. But hey, every body has there own flavor of ice cream, I prefer fiskars.


----------



## svk

With the banter on here about the Big Ox I may be tempted to get one of them....maybe Fiskars can design a knock off....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Geez, now im gonna have to go read that thread. I got a big old steel handled orange triangle and a fiskars, not much they can't handle. sadly i only grab ole' orange when one of my nephews is helping me split and they NEVER put down the fiskars.


----------



## svk

Is there going to be a demonstration at Spike's GTG about how it's possible to shave facial hair with a properly sharpened Fiskars?


----------



## MustangMike

I've used many different splitting mauls over the last 40 + years, and the Fiskars is the best hand held splitting device that I have found, and I got it for $12.

Amazon had it on sale for $42, I had never used Amazon before, so they offered me a $30 credit if I signed up for their credit card. I did. Have not used their card since, but I love my $12 Fiskars! I don't see it at $42 any more either.


----------



## viking01

My last effort at scrounging, some beech (I think) and an unknown tree with purple wood (I have asked about it in another thread), with the two helpers taking a break!




1974 by viking01 on Arboristsite.com

~Yo


----------



## dancan

Glad to see you had a team of help !


----------



## viking01

I would be in deeeeeeeep trouble if I go fetch firewood (or go and do anything in the landie) and forget to bring them along


----------



## dancan

Nice series of pics in your gallery .
Keep them interested , it hopefully keeps them out of trouble later in life LOL


----------



## viking01

Thanks! For the moment they are very keen to help out, be that in the garage tinkering on something or the other, in the garden or in the woods


----------



## 1project2many

dancan said:


> All didn't go according to plan though , I found out that the hornets are still out
> And I have to take the RonCo Lh 1.0 back to the shop for a little more "beef" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in my exuberance I exceeded the weight capacity LOL



And here I thought you'd designed in some camber for high speed cornering!


----------



## 1project2many

MustangMike said:


> There is not much worse than finding a hole in the side of your cabin and Porkys inside when you arrive. They are filthy, destructive animals that eat almost anything and piss & crap on everything else.



Fishercats will reduce the porcupine count dramatically. I've got one, fat porky that I see in the top of a big, white Oak from time to time but there are very few small ones thanks to the Fishers.


----------



## mainewoods

I leave a cedar strip canoe I built, on one of my favorite remote trout ponds, and the "pines" ate 4 paddles, both hand caned seats and the gunwales. I made a seat from an old stump and carved a paddle from a slab of pine and went fishing. If anyone had seen me paddling that canoe they would have thought I was a little crazy, but it got me out to the deep hole and I caught a 5 lb. brookie, in spite of those damn "pines".


----------



## hardpan

I have never been around porcupines. I didn't know they were so destructive. Do the adults have any natural predators to fear, other than us 2 leggers?


----------



## wudpirat

Got any stumps you want removed?
Just pee on them and the porkeys will remove them.
Anything with salt on it is fair game, axe handles, canoe paddles etc, but tires?
Maybe fido used it to mark his territory.

No porkey problem here, just dam building beavers, pluged the stream in the back yard.
Got a fair sized pond back there, the trout will like it come winter.
I could use it to skid a dead white oak across the ice come cold weather, thinking ahead.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> I have never been around porcupines. I didn't know they were so destructive. Do the adults have any natural predators to fear, other than us 2 leggers?


Just fishers. I guess they reach under them and flip them over then kill them. 

My animal nemesis is definitely Mr Beaver. It's nonstop at our cabin with them.


----------



## MustangMike

As far as I know, the Fisher is the only natural enemy, they know how to flip them w/o getting quilled. Unfortunately, they are rare. If U got any for sale, let me know Ha Ha Ha! In the winter, they make so many paths through the snow you can not believe it.

I guess when the Bears, Coyotes and Bobcats can't get ya, life it good!


----------



## mainewoods

They are slow moving, and that makes them irresistible to dogs. A face full of quills is not a pleasant thing. Coyotes and foxes, to name a few, have been found dead or near death and emaciated, because they couldn't eat, from an encounter with a porcupine. There are no quills on the porcupines face. Fishers grab them by the face and flip them over onto their backs where they attack the belly( also no quills) and kill them. Coyotes, black bears and bobcat will also kill porcupines.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> If U got any for sale, let me know Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> I guess when the Bears, Coyotes and Bobcats can't get ya, life it good!


On that note IIRC the only predator of skunks are great horned owls.

We used to have a really big fisher by my old house. Thing was the size of a badger. You would only see it when it crossed the road from time to time.


----------



## 1project2many

hardpan said:


> Do the adults have any natural predators to fear, other than us 2 leggers?


Look for Fishercat videos on the web. They're pretty aggressive. They flip the porkys over and attack the belly.



svk said:


> My animal nemesis is definitely Mr Beaver. It's nonstop at our cabin with them.


Ahhh... great story from a small town in Massachusetts. MA stopped trapping and hunting of Beaver in the late '80s or early '90s(as I remember it) and maybe even released some into the wild to rebuild the population. A pair of beavers builds a dam at a culvert under the only road through the center of town shortly after. The wetland next to the road floods until water is level with the road. Townsfolk want to remove the beavers but the state says "No!" So the town brings in an excavator and opens the dam. About a week later, the dam is back, bigger than ever, and the water level is up to the road. So the town clears out the dam and takes out as much dead wood and a bunch of live trees as they can, clearing a wide area around the water next to the road. Worked for a while. But pretty quickly the beavers got enough wood together to rebuild the dam. I used to drive through this town sometimes on my way to work and I knew a few of the people involved so it was entertaining to watch this battle. Man vs Nature and all... So now the town officials are trying to get permission to trap the beavers, the dam is left in place, and the water level stays within inches of the road for several weeks with no changes. I guess someone else was having fun watching the battle, too, and must have grown bored waiting for the town because one evening as I passed the beaver dam I spotted something new at the dam site. A hand painted 4 X 8 sheet of plywood was set up like a scoreboard reading "Beavers: 2 Town: 0."

Officially the beavers abandoned the site for an unknown reason. Unofficially, I heard they were harassed by small explosives until they left. I dunno, but after a few more months they were gone to never return.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, you may be right, but they must not do it often. There are lots of Black Bears & Coyotes up at my property, and they don't seem to put a dent in the Porky population.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> On that note IIRC the only predator of skunks are great horned owls.
> 
> We used to have a really big fisher by my old house. Thing was the size of a badger. You would only see it when it crossed the road from time to time.


I guess I need bigger owls. Skunks are in my yard often and my 2 house dogs are slow in learning the difference between cat and "pole cat". Both dogs have been sprayed 3 or 4 times. Baking soda and peroxide solution is the best wash I have found to almost get the smell off.


----------



## hardpan

1project2many said:


> Look for Fishercat videos on the web. They're pretty aggressive. They flip the porkys over and attack the belly.
> 
> 
> Ahhh... great story from a small town in Massachusetts. MA stopped trapping and hunting of Beaver in the late '80s or early '90s(as I remember it) and maybe even released some into the wild to rebuild the population. A pair of beavers builds a dam at a culvert under the only road through the center of town shortly after. The wetland next to the road floods until water is level with the road. Townsfolk want to remove the beavers but the state says "No!" So the town brings in an excavator and opens the dam. About a week later, the dam is back, bigger than ever, and the water level is up to the road. So the town clears out the dam and takes out as much dead wood and a bunch of live trees as they can, clearing a wide area around the water next to the road. Worked for a while. But pretty quickly the beavers got enough wood together to rebuild the dam. I used to drive through this town sometimes on my way to work and I knew a few of the people involved so it was entertaining to watch this battle. Man vs Nature and all... So now the town officials are trying to get permission to trap the beavers, the dam is left in place, and the water level stays within inches of the road for several weeks with no changes. I guess someone else was having fun watching the battle, too, and must have grown bored waiting for the town because one evening as I passed the beaver dam I spotted something new at the dam site. A hand painted, 4 X 8 sheet of plywood, was set up like a scoreboard and read "Beavers: 2 Town: 0."
> 
> Officially the beavers abandoned the site for an unknown reason. Unofficially, I heard they were harassed by small explosives until they left. I dunno, but after a few more months they were gone to never return.



Beaver are a big problem for farmers and coal mines here. I am a coal miner and we learned a long time ago that the beaver must be killed or relocated to stop his destruction. Their dam building is natural genius but you can dig out a dam one day with a backhoe and they might rebuild it in one night. It is amusing if it is someone else's problem but people have lost control of a lot of their land when it is designated as a wetland. Beaver trapping has become quite popular around here.


----------



## mainewoods

It sure isn't often enough Mike. They are everywhere. Roads are littered with dead ones. I don't know how may times hunters and trappers have told me about quilled coyotes and bears they've gotten. No closed season on them up here, and you can hunt them 365 days a year with no bag limit. Just about anything that has been touched by human's, they will eat. They love salt. Sure make a mess of a cabin once they get inside. They swing their tails like a club and drive those quills deep into anything that gets close enough. Fishers are great predators but they love to kill cats as much as they do "pines".


----------



## 1project2many

hardpan said:


> It is amusing if it is someone else's problem but people have lost control of a lot of their land when it is designated as a wetland. Beaver trapping has become quite popular around here.



Agreed. NH has a different attitude by far. I know someone who actively, legally traps here.

BTW, have you read these dam letters? True story.

http://www.getipm.com/personal/dam.htm


----------



## zogger

Had a momma porky move in under my cabin in Maine, then she had kits. When they first started mewling for their momma it freaked me out! Sounded like a human baby crying. 

My friend other side f the lake up there had one of his dogs get nauiled, I got the quills out by clipping them, shooting some vinegar in there, and pulling. dog still didn't like it much, but I got the job done.

I personally never had a problem with them destroying my stuff, mostly rats and squirrels have done the chewing stuff up bit.

Beavers here want to plug up the overflow pipe for the big pond, but, once it gets to that point, I just rake it out every day and remove the rock and let it flow until evening. they don't seem to want to rebuild it during the day, and I have been letting them clear around the lake some. Eventually I'll thin them out, for now, I can keep up with it and it is part of my daily walk anyway. I wanted some brush in the water for fish habitat anyway, boss was clueless on growing fish, thought a nice clean bare bottom pond would work...I told him, he didn't believe me and actually forbade me from throwing some tops in, but the guy who brought the tanker trucks of stocking fish told him the same thing, so now he gets it. He just never got the whole food chain thing, having to start with little tiny stuff. which needs shelter, to get big fish.


----------



## zogger

1project2many said:


> Agreed. NH has a different attitude by far. I know someone who actively, legally traps here.
> 
> BTW, have you read these dam letters? True story.
> 
> http://www.getipm.com/personal/dam.htm



*snort* HAHAHAHA! Good stuff, or should I say, Dam good stuff!


----------



## blades

hardpan said:


> I guess I need bigger owls. Skunks are in my yard often and my 2 house dogs are slow in learning the difference between cat and "pole cat". Both dogs have been sprayed 3 or 4 times. Baking soda and peroxide solution is the best wash I have found to almost get the smell off.


GO-JO hand cleaner without the pumice in it. Lanolin based so no harm to pups. Fooled around with dang near everything else. scent is a musk oil, oil/ grease removal is exactly what go-jo is for. rub in to coats and hose them off . 1 shot will do 99% won't dry their skin out.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Baking soda and peroxide solution is the best wash I have found to almost get the smell off.


Massengill Douche works better from what I hear. Don't ask me how I know LOL


----------



## KenJax Tree

Tomato juice works good.....no chit, really it does.


----------



## mainewoods

I qt. hydrogen peroxide
1/4 cup baking soda
2 tsp. dish washing liquid

double or triple the mixture for a large dog. Don't wet the dog, put solution on a dry coat. Rub the coat for 5 minutes, or until the smell starts to dissipate. Rinse and repeat ( up t0 3 times). There is more, but you get the idea. This is the recommendation of several vet sites. Don't get solution near their eyes,hydrogen peroxide will burn them.


----------



## DFK

No Porkey-Pines in Alabama.
The only two I ever seen were in a "Petting Zoo".

David


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think it is a good idea to have Porkys in a PETTING ZOO, just sayin ...


----------



## DFK

I did not pet them!!!
Best I could tell no one was.

David


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> No Porkey-Pines in Alabama.
> The only two I ever seen were in a "Petting Zoo".
> 
> David



I have never seen any around here, either. Now what is unusual, is just this summer started seeing armadillos.


----------



## DFK

We have had armadillos for 30 years. Dang UGLY things.
They far outnumber "Possoms" feet up on the sides of the roads.

We have had fire ants for about 35 years. I wish they would all just die.
Coyotes far about 40 years. Could do without them as well.

David


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> We have had armadillos for 30 years. Dang UGLY things.
> They far outnumber "Possoms" feet up on the sides of the roads.
> 
> We have had fire ants for about 35 years. I wish they would all just die.
> Coyotes far about 40 years. Could do without them as well.
> 
> David



What I am not looking forward to is killer bees showing up, also all these weirdo tropical diseases, ebola, chikagunya whatever that is, spelling, etc. 

Ya, judging by what I have seen of the armadillos so far, they are "possum in a can".


----------



## MustangMike

We got lots of tick borne diseases that can really mess you (& your dogs) up. They never used to be here, and you don't have them further upstate.

Some say it is not a coincidence that Lyme CT is right near Plum Island, which was a Federal infectious disease research center. The inference being that Lyme disease was created.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> We got lots of tick borne diseases that can really mess you (& your dogs) up. They never used to be here, and you don't have them further upstate.
> 
> Some say it is not a coincidence that Lyme CT is right near Plum Island, which was a Federal infectious disease research center. The inference being that Lyme disease was created.



It could of very well happened that way. And they certainly wouldn't admit to it.


----------



## zogger

Man, trying to not completely derail this wood thread, just found out this ebola deal, they have been claiming a 21 day incubation period? We have all read this. OK, that is for *most* people infected, a small percentage, it can be as long as 41 days! Around 2 percent and change can be that long. So someone can sit in full quarantine for the 21 days, look and act normal, no symptoms, and still have it. Ain't that special.


direct press release from WHO

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/ebola/14-october-2014/en/


----------



## MustangMike

And they said it could only be spread from bodily fluids, and now some docs are saying it can infect UR lungs through the air!

This is not good, and they have not given this thing the respect it deserves! A 70% die rate is no joke.


----------



## Philbert

There's a separate eba thread . . .

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> There's a separate eba thread . . .
> 
> Philbert



Done for now polluting the thread...hope to have some pretty scrounge pics by this weekend...


----------



## svk

Parted ways with 2.5 cords of my stash today to a couple of friends in need. Mostly aspen and balsam. 

One of them hooked me up with this. And there's a lot more coming as he builds his cabin.


----------



## mainewoods

Good of you to offer up that wood to someone in need svk. Doubly good if it was scrounged wood. It's not like it was just dumped on your lawn c/s. A lot of work goes into scrounging up wood, and that makes it all the more generous when it's shared with others in need.


----------



## 1project2many

Since this seems to be evolving into a random thoughts thread...
While splitting some scrounged Maple, I found something uncommon. About 20' up a branch had broken off the tree years before and the heart of the tree was rotting and full of organic material. The tree was not rotten all the way down to the base, though. As I split the round, this material fell out along with a small earthworm. I've seen grubs up in a tree before but this was new. So... anyone want to venture a guess about how an earthworm gets 20ft up into a tree?


----------



## zogger

1project2many said:


> Since this seems to be evolving into a random thoughts thread...
> While splitting some scrounged Maple, I found something uncommon. About 20' up a branch had broken off the tree years before and the heart of the tree was rotting and full of organic material. The tree was not rotten all the way down to the base, though. As I split the round, this material fell out along with a small earthworm. I've seen grubs up in a tree before but this was new. So... anyone want to venture a guess about how an earthworm gets 20ft up into a tree?



Wild guess, bird carried one up, maybe to a nest, worm dropped some eggs, something like that.


----------



## mainewoods

I just ran across a maple full of organic debris almost exactly like the one you describe. I suspect maybe a bird once nested in the hole, was feeding it's young worms and dropped one.


----------



## mainewoods

We think alike Zogger.


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah, we have kinda gotten away from the original topic at times, but someone has always brought it back around.


----------



## mainewoods

I think the pictures posted have spoken a thousand words, and given others some good ideas and incentives, just as much as the verbal posts have. Nice to pick everyone's brain and share the knowledge and experiences.


----------



## MustangMike

It is OK that this thread goes off topic at times, it keeps it interesting and it always comes back. This is still my favorite thread, and very civil, thankfully!

And yes, lots of great pics!


----------



## mainewoods

It always helps to remember what we could encounter when scrounging.


----------



## blades

SVK-Ain't going to find me looking around that aisle at a store. Got acouple of those Alsakan Sabels hanging round every so often. The last time they were out front, ifin they ever show up in back I have a airborne package for them.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> Yeah, we have kinda gotten away from the original topic at times, but someone has always brought it back around.



Well... it was about scrounged wood.


----------



## mainewoods

It wasn't anyone in particular I was referring to. I'm guilty of it myself!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> It wasn't anyone in particular I was referring to. I'm guilty of it myself!



Well..scrounge *prep* pic!!! Close as I got right now! See those pallets to the left? that's where standing dead elm/bark falling off, already on the ground, is going tomorrow after I buck it up (letting the ground dry a few days or it would be done already), then this weekend some cherry, from my first off the farm job. Taking one from behind a friends shop. Won't haul much back in the ratsun, but some. That whole stack there is my leveraxe, keep the species/trees separate, test stack, which will also turn into my replacement wood from what I burn this winter.

Sorta on topic!

And here's a polar vortex, year two link! Prices are up decent in my area this year, make some money guys!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ists-warn-polar-vortex-strike-u-s-winter.html


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like that big tree in the background is "firewood on the hoof".


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Looks like that big tree in the background is "firewood on the hoof".



Boss hired his longtime friend with a bucket truck and saws to "trim" that. It used to be a perfectly healthy, albeit real dang huge big, red oak. It's croaked now. I told them both it was gonna croak if they took too much off "naw, it'll be fine" etc.

boss/old friend, I just shutup. I did mention an allegory, "boss, I own some tools, that doesn't mean I am a professional equipment mechanic"...he stared at me.... Already got five cord, real cords, just from the trims. My best measurement guess was 95 foot tall, 110 foot spread.

Maybe next summer start chunking it down, need climbing gear first, or rehire the bucket truck "tree guy". There is..a lot..of wood there left in that tree.


----------



## mainewoods

It's people like him that gives arborist's a bad reputation. Hopefully he was just following your bosses orders. You will have more good firewood soon zogger.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

just got this in the mail.


----------



## blacklocst

MuskokaSplitter said:


> just got this in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 374082



Out of curiosity can you take that 2x and put a fresh cut on it about an inch or two, and then see what it measures.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I can and will on saturday...nothi g to cut with at the moment


----------



## dancan

Hey Zog , you borrow Clint's canoe to keep the wood dry ?


----------



## Axfarmer

MuskokaSplitter said:


> just got this in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 374082


I use the same model but was concerned about the accuracy so I tested it with 2 high end models and it was very close to each one. Enjoy the new toy/tool.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Hey Zog , you borrow Clint's canoe to keep the wood dry ?



Well, I am plenty of vices admiral zog of the one guy volunteer norf jawjah naval militia, and that there's the amphibious assault ship......the grumman war canoe! 

Sucker is heavy...when I got it in my 30s I could actually swing it up and overhead and walk to my VW bus and slide it on the roof, or even up and on the chev hitop camper..now..I can sorta drag it.....it's been out at least a mile in the gulf (just to say years later I did it) in the swamps, on rivers, in ponds, you name it. That's the canoe I was in when I bumped into "old george" and woke him up..all 13 feet and 800 lbs of him, down in florida.

Godzilla lives!

Now what's funny is, I move here, my boss has it's identical twin up at his house at the lake. I am scheming someday to build me a rig to bolt the both of them together into a catamaran/sailboat. I scrounged the mast and sail and rudder already. One of them projects....

I've taken it out a few times here when I want to just paddle and troll for bass, when I get sick of bank fishing. Pick it up with the tractor forks sideways and just haul it up there.


----------



## mainewoods

Still time to scrounge - looks like we may need it.......AGAIN!


----------



## mainewoods

And for our buddy dan and nsmaple- get that RonCo wood hauler humpin'!


----------



## 1project2many

zogger said:


> Boss hired his longtime friend with a bucket truck and saws to "trim" that. It used to be a perfectly healthy, albeit real dang huge big, red oak. It's croaked now. I told them both it was gonna croak if they took too much off "naw, it'll be fine" etc.
> 
> boss/old friend, I just shutup. I did mention an allegory, "boss, I own some tools, that doesn't mean I am a professional equipment mechanic"...he stared at me.... Already got five cord, real cords, just from the trims. My best measurement guess was 95 foot tall, 110 foot spread.
> 
> Maybe next summer start chunking it down, need climbing gear first, or rehire the bucket truck "tree guy". There is..a lot..of wood there left in that tree.



I remember when you first posted pictures of that job. An unfitting and untimely death for sure. But it makes the trips out to scrounge a bunch shorter.


----------



## zogger

1project2many said:


> I remember when you first posted pictures of that job. An unfitting and untimely death for sure. But it makes the trips out to scrounge a bunch shorter.



Ya, I got nothing against either guy, just told them that was a lot to whack off, especially after I started posting the pics and got comments from the guys who know what they are seeing and talking about.

Did climb way up in that tree before they cut it, I mean..aerial jungle! It's old, bet there's some metal in it....I know it is a scosh over five foot diameter. A lot of those single branches would be decent tree size all by themselves.


----------



## dancan

False Alarm !!!!
The snow was trucked in for a snow equipment demo .
Just a reminder folks LOL
The wife called me at work this afternoon , said it was getting cold in the house should she make a fire ???
I asked her to shut the AC off ..... Problem solved LOL


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

dancan said:


> False Alarm !!!!
> The snow was trucked in for a snow equipment demo .
> Just a reminder folks LOL
> The wife called me at work this afternoon , said it was getting cold in the house should she make a fire ???
> I asked her to shut the AC off ..... Problem solved LOL


I hate you.....still to early for that







Im just not ready yet


----------



## mainewoods

Another reason to keep scrounging until the snow's too deep. Only 7 months ago.


----------



## dancan

Nah Clint , that just makes it easier to start from the top down LOL


----------



## dancan

I did pick up some tools to make more scrounging tools today 
I bought an assortment of cable locks , oval sleeves and a hand swager to make up some small winch cables up to 3/16ths , now I have to find a swager that goes up to 1/2" so I can make my own chokers and longer to cables so I don't have to call in and burn up favours on little stuff with my cable guy .
I can even make up snare cables for the guys that trap .


----------



## mainewoods

You still going to mount a winch on the RonCo?


----------



## dancan

Maybe I might/could be Clint LOL
I also forgot to say that good inventory of an assortment of different size wire clips are handy as well .
I do have 2 handwinches to spool up with cables and I had 5/32nd cable in stock so the stuff I bought today is 1/2 paid for vrs buying 2 premade cables .
Also had 2 people stop at the shop this week asking all kinds of questions about the RonCo Lh


----------



## Axfarmer

I hauled a large load of fresh cut oak home today! I think the trailer was close to the 3 k lb capacity. It felt like my loaded car trailer but without trailer brakes. A few chunks went in to the truck bed also.


----------



## mainewoods

Inquiring minds would like to know the details on how you scrounged a load of nice oak.


----------



## Axfarmer

mainewoods said:


> Inquiring minds would like to know the details on how you scrounged a load of nice oak.


A few years ago we had a tornado come through western Mass. And I did some storm cleanup for a super nice man who has a very large wood lot. We have become good friends. I have been cleaning up tops from some hack loggers who damaged as many trees as they took. He just had some dropped that I was not comfortable doing, that's where this green stuff came from. I don't make any mess on the land and repair his equipment when needed. We both win.


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for sharing axfarmer, good stuff !


----------



## svk

Built a new 1/2 cord wood rack this evening to hold the ash and birch I split on Sunday. 

Took the boys out for some grouse action. Saw two, 8 year old missed one and the other flushed out of tall grass next to us.


----------



## mainewoods

Them partridge are darn good eatin'. You never know when they're going to explode from under your feet. A man's got to take a break from scrounging once and a while.


----------



## MustangMike

My favorite small game to hunt, they are tough to get, but they do taste good! How many times do you hear them, but not see them!

And a few years ago I'm Deer Hunting with the rifle, and 17 come out of one hole!!! Never seen more than 5 before or since. Why can't that happen when I'm hunting them!


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> My favorite small game to hunt, they are tough to get, but they do taste good! How many times do you hear them, but not see them!
> 
> And a few years ago I'm Deer Hunting with the rifle, and 17 come out of one hole!!! Never seen more than 5 before or since. Why can't that happen when I'm hunting them!


Same reason you jump 10 deer when Partridge hunting.


----------



## Zale

Well, the boss cut me off from the "scrap" pile of kiln dried wood. He's going to sell the "irregular" pieces to customers. Seasoned firewood is about gone in our area. I'm glad I was able to get what I got but I'm still going to be short for this year.


----------



## zogger

Zale said:


> Well, the boss cut me off from the "scrap" pile of kiln dried wood. He's going to sell the "irregular" pieces to customers. Seasoned firewood is about gone in our area. I'm glad I was able to get what I got but I'm still going to be short for this year.



go get standing dead anything, split it smaller than regular, mix it with your primo kiln dried.


----------



## MustangMike

Have a good WE everyone. Turning in soon. Will be at Bob's GTG in the AM, then going to my property till Mon (off the grid).

Looking forward to lettin some chips fly tomorrow!

Will touch base when I get back.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ill see you tomorrow, Tell Harold to take it easy until you get up there.


----------



## svk

Enjoy your weekend @MustangMike and @MechanicMatt!

Building two new deer stands tomorrow and enjoying the beautiful fall weather. There's talk of eggs Benedict and Irish coffee in the morning.


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounging today , but , I spent all afternoon with the lil Bota fillin the woodshed , 3 1/2 cord in there , hardwood ready for this winters burn .
I'll polly tarp over another 3 to 4 cord for the winter but I've got 2 cord of SPF that I'll burn first , the best part is I've got a reserve of another 3+ cord drying for next winter , sure would like another couple of cord of dead standing spruce though .
I even fired up the swaging tool today , I made a 30' dog leash , the tool will pay for itself before I get a chance to make any wood scrounging cables LOL 
I did realise that I'm limited to 5/16ths with this one so I did a bit of research , I've ordered a hand/hydraulic 12 ton crimper to get me up to 1/2" cable .
Blackflies were out today and the ac unit is still running so saving the wood for another day LOL


----------



## viking01

One of todays loads of oak, with the helper;-)







Yo


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

So gramps was getting annoyed with the little hooligan running around doing not much but being a pest."You, boy! Go get my teeth! We're gonna go chew on sumthin"!


----------



## Toxic2

Working on my secondary scrouge pile that i sell. free load of a tree speices unknown (hardwood but not sure which) and one manitoba maple. Current scrouge sales at 2700 and 12 cords of good stuff saved up for me...lol


----------



## dancan

Hey Viking01 , what are those units in the background ?


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Hey Viking01 , what are those units in the background ?



I was wondering the same thing.

Recycling maybe?

I really like all the the pictures you guys have with your little helpers. It's nice to see that in this day and age.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Yesterday on my way back to the office from an appointment I took a detour to check on a field line that a client of mine gave me permission to clear of any standing dead. I was amazed to find at least two years worth of firewood just waiting for me. Nice to know it's there if and when I need it!


----------



## Philbert

Passed on an easy opportunity across the street yesterday. No room in the wood crib.




Mixed results on this. Some AS members were helping clear a piece of land to be the new home of a county Humane Society shelter (see '_Interfaith Caregivers_' thread, or '_MN, WI, IA, DK GTG_' thread). The positive scrounging part was salvaging the trees to be cut, split, seasoned, and given away as home heating assistance. This truck went out today: some from others cutting, some from us, much more cut still on the ground and lots yet to be cut.




The 'bad' scrounging part is leaving a dozen or so 'burn piles' of smaller stuff (see rear of pickup truck in background for perspective). If I was a 'real' scrounger, and lived nearby, with a place to stash it all, I would probably come back in the evenings and offer to 're-stack' those burn piles: lots of smaller stuff (2 - 6 inch diameter, or larger short length logs) that I am happy to burn in our wood stove. Got to get the site cleared and the big stuff out first!


----------



## cantoo

Arboristsite is like school.
They are recycling bins, different shapes and sizes for different materials.
http://franconaija.blogspot.ca/2013/09/recycling-in-france.html
verre is glass.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Passed on an easy opportunity across the street yesterday. No room in the wood crib.
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed results on this. Some AS members were helping clear a piece of land to be the new home of a county Humane Society shelter (see '_Interfaith Caregivers_' thread, or '_MN, WI, IA, DK GTG_' thread). The positive scrounging part was salvaging the trees to be cut, split, seasoned, and given away as home heating assistance. This truck went out today: some from others cutting, some from us, much more cut still on the ground and lots yet to be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'bad' scrounging part is leaving a dozen or so 'burn piles' of smaller stuff (see rear of pickup truck in background for perspective). If I was a 'real' scrounger, and lived nearby, with a place to stash it all, I would probably come back in the evenings and offer to 're-stack' those burn piles: lots of smaller stuff (2 - 6 inch diameter, or larger short length logs) that I am happy to burn in our wood stove. Got to get the site cleared and the big stuff out first!



Man, I can just whomp it on piles of branches like that. They need like a five pound 20 cc super rpm banshee for that task. You can get a lot of no splitting required wood out of those branches, and it isn't hard once you get the rhythm and technique down. Cuts handling down a lot, so what you might lose on speed cutting it up, you get it back by being able to immediately stack it. Mixed in with the regular splits..you always have kindling and those medium pieces you need. And there's another, no kindling splitting needed. 346xp ported is overkill for that (fun, but overkill), something about half that size, with maybe an 8 inch bar.


----------



## svk

No scrounging here either but we did haul 3 heaping pickup loads of rotten wood out of the woods around my hunting cabin to clean the place up. 

Found a lot more cedar in case I need to make kindling in the next decade. 

Built 2 new deer stands, both are about 80% completed just need to go back and put finishing touches on them. Enjoyed some great food thanks to my wife and we got three grouse this evening. So all in all an excellent day.


----------



## Philbert

So you scrounged for grouse . . . 

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Nice!!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> No scrounging here either but we did haul 3 heaping pickup loads of rotten wood out of the woods around my hunting cabin to clean the place up.
> 
> Found a lot more cedar in case I need to make kindling in the next decade.
> 
> Built 2 new deer stands, both are about 80% completed just need to go back and put finishing touches on them. Enjoyed some great food thanks to my wife and we got three grouse this evening. So all in all an excellent day.



Woodschicken!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice shooting Steve. I went out couple weeks ago. Left the 870 behind and tried a model 12 winchester in 16 gauge. Went 0-4 , just couldn't get it done with that gun.


----------



## svk

I can only claim one of them. We've been trying to get my 8 yo his first bird with no luck yet. My buddy ended up dusting two that gave my boy the slip and I popped one in the thick brush. 

Sipping some bloody bulls now. For those who haven't heard of this drink, it's a Bloody Mary with beef broth added for additional taste. It's a welcome deviation after several rounds with Mr Beam last night


----------



## viking01

dancan said:


> Hey Viking01 , what are those units in the background ?



Recycling bins; glass, plastic/aluminium and paper.

Yo

Édit: just saw that cantoo has Already spotted it 

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

I've scrounged about 12 cord of red oak so far , just from the tops left by the logging outfit that selective cut my neighbors wood lot.He didn't want them and I couldn't see leaving them to rot. Took everything down to 3". A man could do pretty good for himself just scrounging what the logging outfits leave behind. Pick your time wisely and ask for permission. You never can tell. If they aren't chipping you might get lucky.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I can only claim one of them. We've been trying to get my 8 yo his first bird with no luck yet. My buddy ended up dusting two that gave my boy the slip and I popped one in the thick brush.
> 
> Sipping some bloody bulls now. For those who haven't heard of this drink, it's a Bloody Mary with beef broth added for additional taste. It's a welcome deviation after several rounds with Mr Beam last night



My dog had me beat on birds last year. He got 4 and I had zero.

When we go out hunting for birds we are hunting together, not him working for me.

Ground to 4' in the air is his territory and airborne is mine. Guess how many got off of the ground?

He spots them way before I do on the ground, puts the creep on them, and either ambushes them on the ground or snatches them out of the air.

Maybe I'm working for him......carrying the birds.

Bloody beers are good the next morning too. A little Clamato or Zing Zang mixed in and good to go.



mainewoods said:


> I've scrounged about 12 cord of red oak so far , just from the tops left by the logging outfit that selective cut my neighbors wood lot.He didn't want them and I couldn't see leaving them to rot. Took everything down to 3". A man could do pretty good for himself just scrounging what the logging outfits leave behind. Pick your time wisely and ask for permission. You never can tell. If they aren't chipping you might get lucky.



My Dolmar dealer works with a local logger friend in this way. The stories of these huge Oak butts that are left because they cannot be used are crazy.

They wind up getting the butts cut up and loaded but I told them if they EVER wanted to borrow the 394 for that type of stuff to noodle and make it easier and faster, they are welcome.


----------



## zogger

OK, offsite, way the heck out and across town, first remote scrounge! About 30 miles round trip. This is cherry, and about all I wanted to tote back. Triple leader. I milked it out but only toted the larger stuff this trip. This is going in the leveraxe tryout stack.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Ive been running around my woodpiles checkimg out my new moisture meter.

I grabbed a piece of white oak....i think. I cut it last summer and it was already dead for how long im not sure. I got an end reading and then cut it in half to get a middle moisture reading.





and a few of my cuttin machines
The 064 wears 660 clothes


----------



## dancan

So , since I've got all this new room in my outdoor wood racks I decided to take a drive back in the "gated community" and look for some dead or leaners .

Geez , these trees sick ? I've got the ok to cut dead or leaners and all the leaves have fallen off .....







I decided to leave it and go with these leaners in stead lol






Will this all fit ??






Sure did with room to spare 






I drug out another before calling it quits for the day .






Still got plenty of room and some suspension travel left LOL






Since the bucket was full I had to get creative .






The start of next years woodpile or emergency reserves in case of an extreme polar vortex .


----------



## svk

This one could have done damage to my cabin, had dead branches stuck in the crown and was starting to die. 

I did "belt and suspenders" with a chain hoist and wedge. Fell exactly where I wanted it, missing the Norway seedling I've been watching over. 

Cutting down to 3" wood this measured out at 3/4 cord and is en route to my buddy as a thank you for letting me borrow his splitter.


----------



## mainewoods

The white birch on my lot all dropped their leaves first this year. They were bare before the maples were at peak color. Nothing wrong with them just an early drop. The white ash weren't far behind either. Seemed like an early leaf drop this year up here. Don't cut any white birch - too many red oak,hard maple,beech and white ash to pick from. Terrible dilemma. I am truly blessed with hardwood.


----------



## dancan

You suck


----------



## mainewoods

You and the RonCo are welcome up here any time Dan.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the invite 
Wait , you just said that to taunt me some more .
You suck .






LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> So , since I've got all this new room in my outdoor wood racks I decided to take a drive back in the "gated community" and look for some dead or leaners .
> 
> Geez , these trees sick ? I've got the ok to cut dead or leaners and all the leaves have fallen off .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave it and go with these leaners in stead lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this all fit ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did with room to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drug out another before calling it quits for the day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got plenty of room and some suspension travel left LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the bucket was full I had to get creative .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of next years woodpile or emergency reserves in case of an extreme polar vortex .


I think this is your best scrounge post yet.


----------



## mainewoods

Agreed, pretty sweet scrounge for sure! Especially when the leaves are gone and they "look" dead.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I scored a good scrounge opportunity this weekend. My company cleared the trees on a 40 acre site that is about a half hour from home, and the landowner said he didn't mind if I scrounged the tops before they go through the grinder this week.

I managed to get 2 loads out on Saturday before the exhaust on my truck literally fell off. I spent Sunday morning welding things back together before church, and got a third load out on Sunday afternoon.

I wish I could just take a week off and get the rest of this, but I'm thankful for what I got!


----------



## wudpirat

Nice score King.
Bet the ole chebby was grunting under that load.
Looks like a lot of dirt on that wood, small price to pay for a great score, couple stroks with a file makes everything better.
Did OK myself this weekend. Lined up a couple cord that I will pick up later.
The donoer will haul it out of the woods so I can pick it up with my 2x2 truck. It's all bucked to length maple.
Turned down some fresh cut, just no room on the landing. Still have that 20 cord of pine to manufacture.


----------



## svk

A logging operation last winter opened up access to the few good sized red oaks in our area. Theres a couple of cords of blowdown in there. Unfortunately its a 1/2 mile ATV ride on a very rough skidder trail to get to them. Being that I can get drive up access to as much birch as I care to cut I am going to have to pass on these. It does pain me to see them go to waste. 



When two trees love each other very much 



Very light acorn crop this year. Found several smaller pin oaks that the bear took care of like this.


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> When two trees love each other very much



That's funny. I should get a post of a couple of trees on my place. I have an Alder and Maple that are wrapped 2x, and I have a Maple fighting with a Chokecherry on one side of the trunk while on the other it has completely "absorbed" 4-5 feet of a smaller Maple.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice scrounge King! Lot of good btu's in those tops. Maybe with this rain coming they will still be there this weekend!


----------



## dancan

A half mile ride for some oak .....I'd pull out the wood snob card and save the birch for later LOL

What do you guys thing , should I use this upgrade in the utv ?



Test the mc of the wood before I drag it home lol


----------



## mainewoods

Where would your wife sit?


----------



## dancan

She has her own car.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, Spike's GTG was great, but had to leave early to go work on the Cabin. Of course, by the time I got up there it was raining, then we had snow showers all day Sun (makes trying to finish the roof fun), and Mon AM started out at 25 degrees, but luckily warmed up and turned into a nice day. At night, that 55 gal drum woodstove was our friend! My ATV trailer has not even seen the ATV yet, just hauling supplies up the mountain, but good thing I got it.

Despite the weather, we made good progress, got the roof on and covered with 30lb felt, and started on the sides. Even took a pic of the view going up to the Cabin. Enjoy.


----------



## mainewoods

Beautiful spot,Mike! The cabin is really taking shape. No easy task trucking building materials up a mountain.


----------



## MountainHigh

I still haven't found the time to get out scrounging for wood lately, but I did manage to scrounge these 4 out of the river yesterday  Coho salmon about 6 to 8 lbs each. Going out for more tomorrow.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> When two trees love each other very much
> View attachment 374872



LOL - Great photo!


----------



## dancan

A man's gotta eat and stay warm , great scrounge !


----------



## mainewoods

I like scrounging for brook trout even more than I like scrounging for firewood. But remembering what's just around the corner unfortunately cuts into my fishing time.


----------



## MustangMike

Great catch there Mountain, I am envious! If I weren't so busy with the Cabin, etc I would be out bow hunting. The guy next door got 2 already, Buck & Doe.

We don't have fresh water fishing that productive around here, and Salmon is about tops!


----------



## Sledneck_77

Standing dead oak out behind the old man's house glad he heads to Florida for the winter or he would be keeping this!!


----------



## svk

The tree in the middle with the branches hung in the crown is the one I took last weekend. Never even noticed the "drunk" looking tree immediately behind it with a severe right lean until I cut the bigger one. Guess who's going to my buddy's OWB stack this weekend....


----------



## dancan

Them's nice lookin field rats Clint .
Even though it's fun to run the tractor it takes a bit of time to unload the utv and get it to the stacking area so I scrounged up some scrap and started to make a small RonCo Wh 0.5 to move wood around at the house .
This is what I have so far .












Made from a trailer that was scrapped and some racking that I have . The only new parts are the 10 screws that will hold the deck down LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Those deer were feeding on the ash tops I was cuttin', as fast as I dropped 'em. That was before the real snows came and I couldn't get around in the woods anymore. I borrowed the neighbors snowmobile and kept some trails packed down so they could get around easier to feed. I think I put out about 20 or 30- 50# bags of feed for 'em. Couldn't see letting them starve, as they weren't able to get to their food supply because of the 120"+ of snow that fell. I have seen 3 sets of twins and a set of triplets this summer, so they survived pretty good after all.


----------



## wudpirat

In my younger days, when I was hunting Down East, I hooked up with some wood people.
They said the sound of a chainsaw was like a dinner bell to deer durring heavy snow.
They would be onto the tops as soon as the log was cut off. On occasion they would drop some scragly
white cedar just to feed the deer.
Pay back came durring deer season.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

A couple days ago, I scrounged this load of red oak, it's "mostly" firewood logs,






and today I had to get it unloaded as I need the wagon empty for tomorrow. I used the tongs as the wagon was so packed I couldn't get a side off it,






The BIG 17' saw log, we chain sawed in half,






and put the two shorter logs on the BSM pile...

I didn't have time to cut/split the firewood pile today, but ill get to that S   N enough...

SR


----------



## Zeus103363

Went cutting today. Finally got down deep in the pile. Some really big pieces as they had to be noodled to handle them. 





















All together I got 2 truck loads. 





Load #2 for today 




Kinda hurts my feelin's seeing a mini van carry more wood than my big dodge! . 


Thanks


----------



## Erik B

Zeus103363 said:


> Went cutting today. Finally got down deep in the pile. Some really big pieces as they had to be noodled to handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together I got 2 truck loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load #2 for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hurts my feelin's seeing a mini van carry more wood than my big dodge! .
> 
> 
> Thanks


You have room in the back seat


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> You have room in the back seat


And heap that pile! That big truck could carry much more!!!


----------



## Zeus103363

svk said:


> And heap that pile! That big truck could carry much more!!!




Back seat had my saws. I ran out of suspension travel. Love that dodge. Rides great, but that rear coil over shock suspension kinds stinks for carrying a load!!

oh, forgot, scrounged up some corn too. Deer season opens soon so I'm gonna have to stop cutting and start hunting!







Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

No baiting allowed here in NY, although a lot of people do it anyway, making in really hard on the rest of us.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Turned this




Into this


----------



## Philbert

I was going to make another post about passing up some more wood across the street. Tree trimmers were back. 

But then I noticed that their trailer was getting kind of full, and only out of the goodness of my heart offered to take some of the larger limbs.

Got, maybe 1/5 of a face cord of birch, if I stack it loosely. But only had to carry it 100 feet. A respectable city scrounge. 




Thought crossed my mind that I didn't need PPE to make the few cuts to re-size the longer limbs. Then I thought of the field day some guys on this site would have if I got nicked. 

So, thanks for keeping me safe!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

KenJax Tree said:


> Turned this
> Into this


Use square ground on full chisel to cut?

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree

Venison its what's for dinner


----------



## KenJax Tree

Philbert said:


> Use square ground on full chisel to cut?
> 
> Philbert


Lol i did use my old Silky on the bones


----------



## mainewoods

No baiting of any kind allowed up here. If you are sitting somewhere with apples on the ground near you, there better be an apple tree present. And the apples better match the tree they are under.


----------



## MustangMike

The bandits go around that one by spilling cider.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We can bait all we want but we can't use salt in any form. I bring bait piles right up to my deck. We can hunt from a tree stand with a gun now too, you could only bow hunt from a stand before.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> The bandits go around that one by spilling cider.


You can rub apples on trees too


----------



## MustangMike

U can rub apples on UR clothes too, but that is just a scent cover!

Enjoy that nice looking venison, I have not even been out yet.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> U can rub apples on UR clothes too, but that is just a scent cover!
> 
> Enjoy that nice looking venison, I have not even been out yet.


Get out before it gets cold!! Thats why i enjoy bowhunting, i can hunt with just pants and a long sleeve shirt and not freeze waiting. But i do sit out there and freeze with a gun too.


----------



## mainewoods

Can't until Nov.1st. Unless I want to be on the next episode of North Woods Law.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike had his property logged 15years ago to have tornado damaged timber cleaned up. Local logger up there John Hoover used his skidder and 372xp to clear a trail through the wreakage, night before opening day rifle season him comes to our camp. "Hey kid, your stand is the one all the way across on the other side of your uncles property isn't it" I nodded. He goes on to tell me that at 7:15am a seven point buck is gonna walk past my stand "missing brow tine on the left side". I thought for sure he was blowing smoke up my ass, but sure as $hit. Those antlers are sitting in the old cabin waiting to be mounted on a wall of the new cabin. Yes a chainsaw is like ringing the dinner bell for deer.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> MustangMike had his property logged 15years ago to have tornado damaged timber cleaned up. Local logger up there John Hoover used his skidder and 372xp to clear a trail through the wreakage, night before opening day rifle season him comes to our camp. "Hey kid, your stand is the one all the way across on the other side of your uncles property isn't it" I nodded. He goes on to tell me that at 7:15am a seven point buck is gonna walk past my stand "missing brow tine on the left side". I thought for sure he was blowing smoke up my ass, but sure as $hit. Those antlers are sitting in the old cabin waiting to be mounted on a wall of the new cabin. Yes a chainsaw is like ringing the dinner bell for deer.


Loggers have hit the public land near my hunting cabin several times in last two decades to cut during rifle season. Taken some real nice bucks too. 

We can't bait but the few times we've dumped apples in the woods for deer in September and October they have rotted away. Deer dont even know what an apple is around us I guess.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I use sugar beets and carrots


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Discarded pumpkins after Halloween work great. They have to freeze and get soft before the deer will eat them, but once they do, it's like deer candy.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Discarded pumpkins after Halloween work great. They have to freeze and get soft before the deer will eat them, but once they do, it's like deer candy.



I have a friend who grows pumpkins, he has a problem with deer kicking holes in the pumpkins and eating them before he get's to pick them. I had the same problem one year, when I had a garden spot near the back of my property.

My friend now plants extra and hopes the deer don't eat too many before he get's to them... lol

SR


----------



## svk

Taking my friend, who is originally from Kentucky, up to the great northwoods this weekend. He's a city kid so has never shot a gun or run a saw or splitter. That will change this weekend.


----------



## mainewoods

Hope you teach him the fine art of scrounging,svk!


----------



## svk

Splitting and stacking first, then scrounging  I've got some 20-25" Norway to roll up to the splitter and could really use another man to help me with it. Otherwise I'm going to need to sledge and wedge into quarters...too much work for one person to take whole being they are on a hillside and I can only get the splitter uphill of them.


----------



## MustangMike

In that situation, I think I would noodle them.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> In that situation, I think I would noodle them.


They don't need to be moved far, just enough to make it too much monkey business for one person to roll and wrestle into the splitter. Fortunately it operates in vertical and horizontal.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Hon, you gonna take the kids trick or treating ?

Hell NO. My duffle is packed and I'm headed to Maine, Deer open season starts in the morning.
How she put up with me all them years.
Must have been how well I treated her the other eleven months of the year.
Kid returned my trailer he borrowed to move his UTV. Said he had to go train his horse. I asked what kind.
A big Belgan draft, Gonna get into horse logging. I asked if I could have the tops.
"Yep, you got first refusal."
See, back on track, scrounging for the future.
The Oxford Wood Pirate strikes again.


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the Fish & Game club today just to make sure me and the bow were still able to put arrows where they belong, and scrounged a small load of wood while I was there. Mostly Silver Maple with some Ash.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> They don't need to be moved far, just enough to make it too much monkey business for one person to roll and wrestle into the splitter. Fortunately it operates in vertical and horizontal.



I had an idea for yet another tool I can't make...log tongs with built in rollers. The tong part stabs into a big huge round on both cut ends, but behind that it is a sleeve with a bushing or bearing going to the handles, where you can grab them both with a winch rope and roll the round out, instead of dragging it. Sort of like making the round a big flintstone wheel.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Splitting and stacking first, then scrounging  I've got some 20-25" Norway to roll up to the splitter and could really use another man to help me with it. Otherwise I'm going to need to sledge and wedge into quarters...too much work for one person to take whole being they are on a hillside and I can only get the splitter uphill of them.




A 2 wheel hand cart modded with big tires work well 
Make sure to get pics of the city fella enjoyin the good country life , tell him you'll give him his 5 minutes of fame LOL


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Weather wise, it was another nice day here today, so I headed back to the tornado damaged woods, to scrounge/skid, tree's/logs out. I skidded red oak, silver maple and cherry today,







I moved all of todays nice red oak logs to the, "to be sold pile" and this time,






I only filled my wagon with "firewood logs" and headed home,






and what a nice load of scrounged red oak I got,






I'll be going back soon to get the silver maple butt log and the cherry I skidded out today, as I ran out of room and time today to get it home...

SR


----------



## dancan

Good weather , pfffft , you suck .
4 days of rain just gone by , 3 more to come 
Might have a small window tomorrow to work with so I'll have to see if I can get a stick of wood or two in the utv


----------



## fishmanstan

New low member from Michigan here.. I've really enjoyed reading the scrounging thread. Pretty inspiring and useful posts here. 

This is my latest big score. I should have taken pictures before I started hauling out the log. And I found a swarm of yellow jackets in the process. 

I'm still saving up for a minivan so the yard cart will have to work for now


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome Stan, and that is a nice size yard tractor!!! Put a set of chains on that bad boy and it will likely take U anywhere!


----------



## H-Ranch

fishmanstan said:


> New low member from Michigan here.. I've really enjoyed reading the scrounging thread. Pretty inspiring and useful posts here.
> 
> This is my latest big score. I should have taken pictures before I started hauling out the log. And I found a swarm of yellow jackets in the process.
> 
> I'm still saving up for a minivan so the yard cart will have to work for now


Your day sounds very much like my day - except the part about the yellow jackets. And I'm OK with that.

We should all be so fortunate to have a minivan UTV to stack to the roof. I'm saving for that upgrade myself.


----------



## MustangMike

And w/the mower deck.


----------



## KenJax Tree

fishmanstan said:


> New low member from Michigan here.. I've really enjoyed reading the scrounging thread. Pretty inspiring and useful posts here.
> 
> This is my latest big score. I should have taken pictures before I started hauling out the log. And I found a swarm of yellow jackets in the process.
> 
> I'm still saving up for a minivan so the yard cart will have to work for now


Where at in Michigan?


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> And w/the mower deck.


Oh yeah, have to keep the woods well groomed!


----------



## dancan

Well , since the 40% chance of showers seemed to stay on the 60% chance of just clouds I decided to take the utv out for a run to see what I could find .
Did I ever tell you guys how much I love these gated communities ?






I also love the wind , gives me more wood that fits my permit lol






I didn't take that spruce tree today but it did point to a road that I hadn't been down yet .






About 20' it I found some "permit" wood , some leaning red maple 











Small pile but all I had to do was back up to it and load 






So , I go down the road .......


























And then some , I spotted polly 5 + cord just from the road , JACKPOT !!!!! LOL
Since there was a big berm that I had to get the utv over on the way out of that road I decided to leave that road a little light because I've already had to reattach the front bumper cover twice and fix the exhaust once 
On the way out I did one quick snatch and grab .











Threw that in and headed for the main road LOL






Almost out I found 2 sugar maples that looked like a real hazzard to passing motorists and pedestrians so I couldn't leave them there in good conscience .






So in the utv they went and on the way home I went .






It was a good day , if we get another 60% chance of not rain I think I'll go drop some of them leaners to hide them from the other woodbuggahs and retrieve them at a later date .


----------



## mainewoods

Nice wood scores, Stan and ranch. Your own woodlots, or true scrounges? Either way that's some fine firewood!


----------



## mainewoods

Dan , another fine example of UTV skidder work. Those tow straps are pretty handy to have on board. Yank them logs out to where you can work on 'em in a nice open area, with nothing underfoot to trip you up.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> Dan , another fine example of UTV skidder work.



Don't encourage him. It's just the same photo of the overloaded mini-van he uses over and over and over . . .

Phbert


----------



## dancan

Photoshopppppppppp...........
I use the straps a lot , not that expensive , I buy them on sale but I try to take care of them , they don't take kindly to sharp rocks etc ...
I usually have chains or cable slings that I'll use as a choker and let then get the abuse and use shackles to join them together .
Fine pics there Stan and Ranch , the utv beats any 1/4t truck hands down any day of the week LOL


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> .... the utv beats any 1/4t truck hands down any day of the week LOL



But a 4x4 utv sure wood be awesome , save me on exhaust and bumper repairs


----------



## mainewoods

As long as you can twitch those logs out to the road, you're fine with that fwd UTV,Dan. Put a set of chains on the front for more traction, and make the bumper a quick connect so you can leave it at home when your logging.


----------



## mainewoods

It does make an excellent wood hauler though, and seems right at home in the "gated community". Just goes to show you don't need a $40,000 4x4 pickup to scrounge firewood with. A little ingenuity goes a long ways.


----------



## mainewoods

And the willingness to work!


----------



## dancan

Just broke and the desire to stay warm lol


----------



## fishmanstan

I live in SE Michigan in Sumpter township. Not too far from Detroit. My name's actually Joe. Stole the screen name from a guy I met that lived at the dam. Said he was the best fish man this side of the Mississippi lol. 

This is the back yard at my new and very first home. It gets pretty wet in the spring so the logs rot on the ground fast. We've had some bad wind storms lately. Between the wind, ants, and EABs there's plenty of wood laying around. But a lot of it is already rotten. I'm trying to haul out whatever is still good. 

Spent the first part of the day with the little yard cart but grew tired of logs falling out and repeated trips. Plus it started getting hot back there this afternoon. So I decided to take a break and fix my trailer. 







Wasted most of the day fixing the trailer tongue but made it back to the woods just in time to nearly fill it up. 




And that Ingersoll is a real beast. That's my "new" one, it's a 93. Got a set of tire chains and weights for the rear but they're still mounted on the old one right now. The old one is an 82.







The plan is to put the weights, chains, and snow blower on the 93 and just leave the deck off and keep the winter oil in the hydraulics. The 82 stays ready for summer grass cutting. 

My dog was helping me out today as well.. 




Also found another good one.


----------



## KenJax Tree

fishmanstan said:


> I live in SE Michigan in Sumpter township. Not too far from Detroit. My name's actually Joe. Stole the screen name from a guy I met that lived at the dam. Said he was the best fish man this side of the Mississippi lol.
> 
> This is the back yard at my new and very first home. It gets pretty wet in the spring so the logs rot on the ground fast. We've had some bad wind storms lately. Between the wind, ants, and EABs there's plenty of wood laying around. But a lot of it is already rotten. I'm trying to haul out whatever is still good.
> 
> Spent the first part of the day with the little yard cart but grew tired of logs falling out and repeated trips. Plus it started getting hot back there this afternoon. So I decided to take a break and fix my trailer.
> 
> View attachment 375846
> 
> 
> View attachment 375847
> 
> 
> Wasted most of the day fixing the trailer tongue but made it back to the woods just in time to nearly fill it up.
> 
> View attachment 375848
> 
> 
> And that Ingersoll is a real beast. That's my "new" one, it's a 93. Got a set of tire chains and weights for the rear but they're still mounted on the old one right now. The old one is an 82.
> 
> View attachment 375849
> 
> 
> View attachment 375850
> 
> 
> The plan is to put the weights, chains, and snow blower on the 93 and just leave the deck off and keep the winter oil in the hydraulics. The 82 stays ready for summer grass cutting.
> 
> My dog was helping me out today as well..
> View attachment 375851
> 
> 
> 
> Also found another good one.
> View attachment 375852
> 
> 
> View attachment 375853


Yup i know where thats at ypsilanti,belleville,a2 area....i'm in oakland township just north of rochester


----------



## H-Ranch

mainewoods said:


> Nice wood scores, Stan and ranch. Your own woodlots, or true scrounges? Either way that's some fine firewood!View attachment 375824


That's off my own woodlot in the back yard. I haven't sourced as much firewood from alternate sources this year as I have in years past. I could cross the line onto the one of the adjoining properties if that's what it takes to make it a true scrounge!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I brought home another load of logs today, mostly saw logs, but some firewood logs too. Even before I unloaded the logs I scrounged today, my log pile was growing nicely,







About half of these will be going to the BSM,






and all of these will be turned into firewood,






Todays load had a REALLY nice silver maple log on it,






and several blk. cherry logs too,






I'm going to get some GREAT lumber out of this cherry log!






Looks like i'll be going back next week some time too, so I see more logs in my future!

SR


----------



## dancan

Nice score SR , that's a real good neighbour you have .
Joe , that's a nice back yard !


----------



## mainewoods

H-Ranch said:


> That's off my own woodlot in the back yard. I haven't sourced as much firewood from alternate sources this year as I have in years past. I could cross the line onto the one of the adjoining properties if that's what it takes to make it a true scrounge!




No need to cross any property line with a sweet wood lot like you have. Any time I go out and gather wood, whether it's my lot or somewhere else, it's scrounging in my book.


----------



## dancan

I think that the only thing that doesn't count as a scrounge is when you pick up the phone and have a load delivered LOL
When I was heading out with a load I had yesterday I saw the owner so I stopped and chatted with him for a bit , I wanted to make sure that the leaners I found were in the "gated community" boundaries (  ) 
The owner asked if I could go drop a big spruce at one of their other house lots ..... I'll be there this morning .


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Dancan:
? for you, Is spruce as good firewood as hemlock? I'll take hemlock over white pine anyday.
I was trying to fix my leaf blower and the phone rang. Neighbor Tom calling to tell me he had moved all his spare wood
down the drive next to the road and come and get it.
Sure enough, there was a stack of oak and maple, about 1 1/2 cord piled down by the mailbox.
I started loading the P/U and Tom shows up with his JD tractor, bucket in front. backhoe on the rear and helps me load the wood. Got the truck loaded and Tom hops back on the JD and up the drive he goes to blow leaves.
His wife calls the JD, "his toy".
Got the truck home and backed up to the splitter. Off the tail gate onto the splitter, on to the pile.
Half way done when my pal Tom (TOT, the other Tom) pulls into the yard. With both working the other half went fast.
Talked TOT into getting another load. These were big. even after they had been quartered.
Out came the pulp hooks, one in each end and up onto the tailgate they went. The P/U has a bedliner, so it was easy stacking. Had to leave about 1/3 truck load. just to heavy. I'll get them after I empty the truck.
I was just too fagged to continue, I'll get to it this morning. TOT will be by later to help my get the last of the wood.
They are big and just to much for one person. Without TOT, I would have to noodle to load them.
And the leaf blower waits. 
And the Oxford Woodbooger strikes again.


----------



## dancan

Depends on species but I'll burn them all , spruce logs are much easier to deal with than the same size hemlock and dry faster .
Btw , pulp hooks are an essential scrounging tool


----------



## dancan

Hey Phil !!!!
PhotoChopped pics !

Before .






After .


----------



## Philbert

Is this like one of those puzzles in the back of children's magazines, where I have to spot the differences?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

If you can't see it that's good cause it meens that the roaming woodbuggahs will just keep on trucking , nothing there to see ....


----------



## dancan

Since this morning was on the 60% not rain side of the forecast I went and took care of a spruce tree for the woodlot owner .






I cut this one at 33' in 8'3" lengths .






Left this behind for the excavator .






Even had one try to run away LOL


----------



## dancan

Emergency scrounging tool .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Not to much today. But part of a standing oak and a blwn over small maple.

I thought it was interesting the satnding red oak seems to have dried on one side and not the other by looking at thw rounds


----------



## dancan

Along with playing hide and seek with all the leaners that I stumped and topped I did decide that going home empty was not a good option so I fired up the skiddah and went to work .






Drug out a couple of this size wood .






Got a small load as the 60% chance of not rain switched to the 40% + of showers .






As a scrounger I make sure to leave as little mess as possible , only sawdust so I get the return invite . 






And keep the stumps low


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> As a scrounger I make sure to leave as little mess as possible , only sawdust so I get the return invite.



Might want to carry a cordless blower to clear the sawdust?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Took the leaner in this picture down today. With one guy carrying rounds and the other splitting with the 27t DHT and loading we turned this from rounds on the ground into 1/2 cord loaded in my truck in 22 minutes. 



This is my Kentucky friend firing a scoped firearm for the first time. Also had his first sauna and learned how to pronounce Sauna also 


This is my sauna woodpile with new, 1, and 2 year old wood.


----------



## dancan

Looks like it was a good weekend svk !

Leaf blower ,,,, Polly not gonna happen on a scrounge , but a payin job , that's a different story LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Going back after some red oak that has been down for 4 years. Neighbor had his land logged and the crew left them when they got snowed out. They never returned and he doesn't want them. I didn't bother to tell him that they were on my side of the line to begin with. No big deal. They have been laying in the sun, on top of the mountain, and have lost a lot of their moisture content already. I hauled out a bunch last spring and they were ready to burn by fall after being split and stacked all summer. Quite a few cord by the time I get 'em all hauled out to the landing. Almost as many cord in tops they left from the other trees that they did take. Gotta love fall!!


----------



## svk

Also forgot to mention we had some really large northern lights last night!


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> Going back after some red oak that has been down for 4 years. Neighbor had his land logged and the crew left them when they got snowed out. They never returned and he doesn't want them. I didn't bother to tell him that they were on my side of the line to begin with. No big deal. They have been laying in the sun, on top of the mountain, and have lost a lot of their moisture content already. I hauled out a bunch last spring and they were ready to burn by fall after being split and stacked all summer. Quite a few cord by the time I get 'em all hauled out to the landing. Almost as many cord in tops they left from the other trees that they did take. Gotta love fall!!View attachment 376005
> View attachment 376006
> View attachment 376007
> View attachment 376008
> View attachment 376009



He had your land logged, thinks its his. You don't say anything confirming that its his. Personally I would have sarcastically mention that it was your property, for future stuffs. But hell, northern Maine works on a more traditional way.


----------



## mainewoods

I always try to get along with the neighbors. Most always works out in the end if you do. More wood on our 100 acre woodlots than we could cut in a lifetime. No need to argue over a bunch of trees.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> I always try to get along with the neighbors. Most always works out in the end if you do. More wood on our 100 acre woodlots than we could cut in a lifetime. No need to argue over a bunch of trees.


I found a portable deer stand quite far into my property today and determined which neighbor it belonged to. Took it and the screw steps down and walked them across the property line and set the stand on his trail with the screws sitting on the stand. Could have taken the stand but no need to cause trouble. He knew where the line was and didn't ask to cut a trail but at the same point we've never had trouble so no sense starting any.


----------



## mainewoods

Not only were the trees in question a non issue, all the tops,limbs and leaners left by the loggers on my neighbors property, were offered to me. It was a win-win for both of us, and not a harsh word was spoken.The property lines were not very well marked to begin with, faded and missing, and there was 130" of snow that winter. Understandable that trees were dropped mistakenly, to say the least.You catch more flies with sugar than you do with vinegar.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> You catch more flies with sugar than you do with vinegar.


On that note I have to remind one of my hot tempered acquaintances that you only negotiate with a baseball bat when absolutely necessary.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> On that note I have to remind one of my hot tempered acquaintances that you only negotiate with a baseball bat when absolutely necessary.



What's the story there?


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> What's the story there?


Here's how I put it. If you are in the right and someone else is in the wrong and needs to remedy a situation by all means you should attempt to diplomatically solve the problem before taking further steps i.e. bringing LEO or management if its something at work. You can normally achieve your goal without causing undue strain on someone else.

Some folks have the tendency to pull out the big stick immediately which both makes them look like an idiot and also diminishes the effectiveness of the big stick when it's needed.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Going back after some red oak that has been down for 4 years. Neighbor had his land logged and the crew left them when they got snowed out. They never returned and he doesn't want them. I didn't bother to tell him that they were on my side of the line to begin with. No big deal. They have been laying in the sun, on top of the mountain, and have lost a lot of their moisture content already. I hauled out a bunch last spring and they were ready to burn by fall after being split and stacked all summer. Quite a few cord by the time I get 'em all hauled out to the landing. Almost as many cord in tops they left from the other trees that they did take. Gotta love fall!!View attachment 376005
> View attachment 376006
> View attachment 376007
> View attachment 376008
> View attachment 376009


Photo's 2 and 4 look so much like my hunting area its spooky. I noticed you have cut in this spot a few times.


----------



## fj40

Here is some red oak I finished bucking up.


----------



## mainewoods

svk said:


> Photo's 2 and 4 look so much like my hunting area its spooky. I noticed you have cut in this spot a few times.




That was a view over onto his property, it's right on the line. This is on my side of the line.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MaineWoods, I just showed my firewood making buddy your avatar. His mind is blown, whats your mooses name?


----------



## mn woodcutter

fj40 said:


> Here is some red oak I finished bucking up.



FJ40. Do you own one of those sweet old toyotas by chance? I love those things! I've owned 4 over the years.


----------



## mainewoods

Bullwinkle when he behaves. Tenderloin when he doesn't.


----------



## fj40

mn woodcutter said:


> FJ40. Do you own one of those sweet old toyotas by chance? I love those things! I've owned 4 over the years.


 
WoodCutter,
Yes I own a red 1976 FJ40, it’s a California truck so it does not have any rust. My oldest daughter will be getting her license in a few months and she has been bugging me about driving it. I am leaning on selling it and using the money to buy her a car, since the FJ is a manual transmission.


----------



## NSMaple1

mainewoods said:


> Not only were the trees in question a non issue, all the tops,limbs and leaners left by the loggers on my neighbors property, were offered to me. It was a win-win for both of us, and not a harsh word was spoken.The property lines were not very well marked to begin with, faded and missing, and there was 130" of snow that winter. Understandable that trees were dropped mistakenly, to say the least.You catch more flies with sugar than you do with vinegar.


 
Have the lines been freshened up since? Would likely help with avoiding any future incidents.


----------



## mainewoods

Lines have been walked and re -marked by a forester this summer. Neighbor got divorced and moved away last fall. His ex-wife doesn't burn wood. I don't think I will even make it the top of my ridge. Not sure I want to.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Lines have been walked and re -marked by a forester this summer. Neighbor got divorced and moved away last fall. His ex-wife doesn't burn wood. I don't think I will even make it the top of my ridge. Not sure I want to.




Don't look like you'll run out any time soon....me neither...I know I could cut a cord a day rest of my life around here most likely. Been cutting eight years now near the cabin and you can't hardly tell much has been taken.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Don't look like you'll run out any time soon....me neither...I know I could cut a cord a day rest of my life around here most likely. Been cutting eight years now near the cabin and you can't hardly tell much has been taken.


Sounds like me. I can only haul 1.2-1.25 cords per day (thats all truck and trailer holds) and every time I go into the woods I find more scrounge wood. Those big aspen's can run close to a cord per tree and even a medium sized one goes 1/2 cord. Not the best BTU's but drive to access firewood is sure better than humping rounds through the woods regardless of species.


----------



## dancan

You guys should give me the keys to them woodlots that you guys are having a hard time making a dent in for a month


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> You guys should give me the keys to them woodlots that you guys are having a hard time making a dent in for a month


I wouldn't fellas - just sayin'...


----------



## dancan

I just don't know what to say, I like that pic lol


----------



## dancan

The wife wants to know what's so funny lol


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> The wife wants to know what's so funny lol


Same here! LOL


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

LOL!


----------



## mainewoods

dancan said:


> You guys should give me the keys to them woodlots that you guys are having a hard time making a dent in for a month




Keys in the mail Don, anytime you feel up to it. But I would leave the utv home if I were you!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over today, so we decided to get some of my "scrounged" stock piled firewood logs blocked up. So I grappled one and held it over my wagon while my helper chain sawed it up,







This red oak won't need much more splitting! lol






and I kept bringing them and my helper kept chain sawing them to fire wood lengths,






until we had a wagon load of red oak and blk. cherry rounds!






We ran out of time today, so splitting these big rounds will have to happen another day...

SR


----------



## Erik B

That loks like a good days work


----------



## MustangMike

Back, after another 3 days off the grid to work on the cabin. It is starting to look like something. Got so warm yesterday we were in T shirts, and the previous trip in was snowing!

My friend Harold got both of those big front windows (each as big as a door) for free as a result of an unclaimed order, and the large one on the side I glomed from a damaged bay window. We did not buy any of the windows, they were all throw a ways, etc. (several not yet installed).

It still needs some work, but it is getting there. The view is from the ground about 50' in front of the cabin. You can see how the mist just clings to the mountains.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Back, after another 3 days off the grid to work on the cabin. It is starting to look like something. Got so warm yesterday we were in T shirts, and the previous trip in was snowing!
> 
> My friend Harold got both of those big front windows (each as big as a door) for free as a result of an unclaimed order, and the large one on the side I glomed from a damaged bay window. We did not buy any of the windows, they were all throw a ways, etc. (several not yet installed).
> 
> It still needs some work, but it is getting there. The view is from the ground about 50' in front of the cabin. You can see how the mist just clings to the mountains.


You've made serious progress this summer. 

I'm on year 5 of working on my hunting cabin. Getting close but life with 5 kids takes precedence.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Im amazed how much you and Harold have gotten done since the last time I was up there, amazing!


----------



## 1967 Tempest

So there was a new entry on Craigslist for free wood. When I arrived, there was another couple loading the wood as it was CSS. Older stuff but worth the effort as it wasn't rotten. The guy then said that the town fell these two trees awhile ago. Take them if you want. They were on a hill. We went back to the house, grabbed the saw and then used the bed mounted winch for the first time. THIS TRUCK IS THE BEST THING EVER!!!

Sorry for the short vid. Day started out cool then got hot. Plus me running up the hill, etc.. . My neighbors kid is operating the winch..


SCROUNGE AWAY!!!


----------



## svk

I've got that load of birch/maple to grab from my buddy's building site to possibly pick up this Sunday but otherwise scrounging is on hold for a while until due to hunting season. Two deer tags for our family plus I drew a wolf tag (difficult to obtain) so that's the priority starting next weekend. 

I've got a half cord of blowdown spruce to grab and bring home that's ready to burn but I can do that once venison is hanging. Picked up some new 2x4's to build one more under the awning wood rack.


----------



## mainewoods

A man has to take a break form scrounging once in a while, especially for deer huntin'. I like venison almost as much as I like cuttin' wood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mainewoods said:


> A man has to take a break form scrounging once in a while, especially for deer huntin'. I like venison almost as much as I like cuttin' wood.



I guess it you had to, you could always butcher that "swamp donkey" in your picture! lol

SR


----------



## svk

Moose meat is significantly better IMO than venison..... And you get 600 lbs of it at one shot.


----------



## MustangMike

We have a few upstate, but no hunting for em in NY.

Besides, they R kinda tough to drag!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> Moose meat is significantly better IMO than venison..... And you get 600 lbs of it at one shot.



I shot my first moose in the late 60's and MANY more after that... I got to dislike moose meat so much, that I wouldn't even shoot a bull, when in season, it walked into my yard! AND my opinion hasn't changed...

I do harvest a deer or 3, every fall though and I like it best when I mix some fresh ground pork sausage into it before cooking it...

SR


----------



## Philbert

Can't compete with Dancan on wood capacity, but found some photos from recent GTGs that shows my Corolla stuffed with gear. For big events, the roofbox goes on top.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I like to take the Venison Backstrap, cut it like it is a chunk of Fillet Mignon, and cook it rare ... DELICIOUS! 

If U overcook venison, it will get tough, it is a lean meat.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> If U overcook venison, it will get tough, it is a lean meat.


Overcooked venison tastes like arse! Same thing with duck!


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> I shot my first moose in the late 60's and MANY more after that... I got to dislike moose meat so much, that I wouldn't even shoot a bull, when in season, it walked into my yard! AND my opinion hasn't changed...
> 
> I do harvest a deer or 3, every fall though and I like it best when I mix some fresh ground pork sausage into it before cooking it...
> 
> SR


My grandparents and aunts/uncles who lived during the depression were never really fond of venison or oatmeal for that reason. 

My favorite hunting story is one that involved my great grandpa shooting three moose and a buck in one day during the depression. I'm sure there were a lot of happy people when he got back to town that night!


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Can't compete with Dancan on wood capacity, but found some photos from recent GTGs that shows my Corolla stuffed with gear. For big events, the roofbox goes on top.
> 
> Philbert



So...you put the wood in the passenger seats and strap it in?


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> So...you put the wood in the passenger seats and strap it in?



These are events where we cut, and other people get the wood! I don't own anything that I can haul much in.

_EDIT: I guess that I forgot this post from back on Page #48 of this thread!_



Philbert


----------



## 7sleeper

You still happy with oregon e saw?

7


----------



## Philbert

7sleeper said:


> You still happy with oregon e saw?



Yes. But. . . 

They have announced (GIE timed press release) a new, brushless motor version, due out in Spring, 2015, that is supposed to have more power and a longer (16") bar. 

I don't care about the longer bar - 14" has been fine on this saw. But more power, and/or longer run time would be hard to not like!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Nice pics there Phil 
That E saw , perfect rig for tree jacking but only drop one tree every hour so no one can triangulate the crash of the trees LOL
Venison , I like it to just touch the medium and then let it rest till cool , it takes on a whole different taste 

Not looking good for scrounging this weekend , the 40* to 50* temps I love but the 70 mph gusts from a Noreaster with rain on both days may shut down production


----------



## mainewoods

They are talking 6-10" of snow for downeast maine - be surprised if you don't see some white stuff. You definitely are going to see some serious winds.


----------



## dancan

New Brunswick is calling for the snow , we'll get a dip to 32* on Monday but back to 40's and 50's after that .
Looks like a steady fire from here on in , I've pretty much burnt all my junk wood so now I'm into the spf piles to start off the real wood burning season .
I also threw the 1/2 box of last years matches in the furnace , sent the wife out to go get me a fresh new box for this year


----------



## Zale

Got a pickup load of sugar maple, ash and cherry today. If you get wood from work, is that considered scrounging? If not, I won't post anymore on this thread.


----------



## mainewoods

Darn right it's scrounging! Keep posting those scores!!


----------



## dancan

You've got to put up some pics so we can score the scrounge LOL
I like that sugar maple , dries fast as ash and is high in the btu's but as I say this I'm burning eastern white pine and have no complaints


----------



## mainewoods

scrounge: to gather together by foraging; seek out; hunt for. As far as I am concerned, any way you procure firewood, short of paying full price, is scrounging.


----------



## Zale

dancan said:


> You've got to put up some pics so we can score the scrounge LOL
> I like that sugar maple , dries fast as ash and is high in the btu's but as I say this I'm burning eastern white pine and have no complaints



I don't post pics due to the fact I have no idea how to do it. I've got a old fashion flippy phone.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Slabwood stacks great, just criss cross it. Gets plenty of air then and drys swell. You can always stack it up inside a tire and split it some too if you want smaller pieces.
> 
> 40$ for a load that size is cheap and easy BTUs. Bet you could flip it for three times that in the fall and winter.



This is an old post but what does stack it up inside a tire? Like literally placing splits in a tire? What's the benefit?


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> This is an old post but what does stack it up inside a tire? Like literally placing splits in a tire? What's the benefit?


Lots of these videos on YouTube. Tire keeps splits from flying all over, and are lower tech than using a bungie cord.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Lots of these videos on YouTube. Tire keeps splits from flying all over, and are lower tech than using a bungie cord.
> 
> Philbert



Oh that is ingenious! I need to try the tire thing. Definitely need to get one of those Fiskars as well.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Definitely need to get one of those Fiskars as well.


----------



## Ambull01

As for scrounging, I posted a thread in a online site dedicated to the MD eastern shore. Had no idea it existed but found it through web search. I've had two people so far PM me about downed trees they will let me buck. Only posted the thread 3 days ago. CL has been looking good so far too. Only thing with CL is I have to be ready to get the wood immediately or someone else will. This year will be my first burning wood for heat. I was getting really nervous about consistently finding at least 4 cords of free wood a year. After reading through sites like AS and Hearth I feel pretty relieved. They both basically say you need to grow a pair and make it known you're looking for firewood. Been working so far.


----------



## dancan

I've got a 18" low profile tire that I use , I cut holes in the sides so it won't hold water or skeeters LOL


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> I've got a 18" low profile tire that I use , I cut holes in the sides so it won't hold water or skeeters LOL


 
Well that's no surprise. Looking through this thread, seems like you're always coming up with productivity hacks. You're one of the people that will survive during the zombie apocalyspe. I on the other hand will be on of the first to become a walker. Just recently figured out the chain brake can/should be used when you are moving around with the saw.


----------



## fishmanstan

Sun is out and what a beautiful day. Especially after the wind and rain yesterday. My trailer is still full from Thursday's score, gonna have to get it stacked quick this morning so I can fill it up again. 

Woke up this morning and I have this waiting for me







I figure it's either an elephant gun or a log-rite peavey... Either way I'm happy but don't plan on going on any African safaris any time soon. Don't wanna catch the ebola lol


----------



## Ambull01

This may have been mentioned already and if it has, I apologize. I'm still working my way through this thread. Also searched for it but the results were less than satisfying.

Lets say a scrounger only owns a crappy 33cc Homelite saw with a 16" bar. He's come across some very large logs but had to pass because: 1) he was kind of embarrassed about the prospect of showing up to a gun fight with a knife. 2) he's relatively new to bucking large logs and chainsaws in general.

Do you guys that own smaller saws carry a can't hook or some other contraption when you scrounge? I would have jumped on the free wood opportunties but don't really know how I would be able to cut up all the pieces.


----------



## MustangMike

Does not matter what size saw U have, I like having a Timber Jack (almost the same, but can lift it off the ground).

It is very helpful when dealing with logs +/or big wood, for rolling or lifting.

Have even used it to turn a hung up tree so it will fall (be careful it U do this).

Hey, for years I did all my cutting (to heat my house) w/a Homelite Super 2 with a 14" bar.

U use what U got!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Does not matter what size saw U have, I like having a Timber Jack (almost the same, but can lift it off the ground).
> 
> It is very helpful when dealing with logs +/or big wood, for rolling or lifting.
> 
> Have even used it to turn a hung up tree so it will fall (be careful it U do this).
> 
> Hey, for years I did all my cutting (to heat my house) w/a Homelite Super 2 with a 14" bar.
> 
> U use what U got!


 
Thanks. That tool's recommended log diameter is a little small though. What do you use for the really big stuff? I bucked some kind of poplar and oak on my in-laws property. The poplar logs were pretty freaking big and piled onto each other. I couldn't get the logs to roll. I tried pushing them with my hands, braced by back against other logs and pushed with my feet, had my wife help me, nothing worked.

I'm planning on supplementing my heating with a fireplace insert this year so I'm a first time time wood burner. All this stuff is completely new to me.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 , 98 percent of all the wood I've cut is with a 16" bar on an 026 , even cut a couple of cord with a MS231 and had no issue at all with that saw .
Use what you have to work with , I've loaded 30" diameter by 8' green pine logs on my deck trailer with a couple of staging pipes an a hand comealong , some of the tools I use are for ease on me but I can get it done with a lot less .
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200621552_200621552 very handy and more than one place to buy them , add a cheap tree saver winch strap and you can use it or even a stout branch or tree and roll logs or fetched up trees .
Like MM said , one little saw did him well for a long time ...But I would start thinking about getting another .
Dry wood is key , pallets , construction sites etc are a good source for dry wood .
I've even made a tool to break down pallets .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull01 , 98 percent of all the wood I've cut is with a 16" bar on an 026 , even cut a couple of cord with a MS231 and had no issue at all with that saw .
> Use what you have to work with , I've loaded 30" diameter by 8' green pine logs on my deck trailer with a couple of staging pipes an a hand comealong , some of the tools I use are for ease on me but I can get it done with a lot less .
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200621552_200621552 very handy and more than one place to buy them , add a cheap tree saver winch strap and you can use it or even a stout branch or tree and roll logs or fetched up trees .
> Like MM said , one little saw did him well for a long time ...But I would start thinking about getting another .
> Dry wood is key , pallets , construction sites etc are a good source for dry wood .
> I've even made a tool to break down pallets .


 
Okay, that's a pretty simple tool. Looks like that will work. Could stick that under the log after I make several cuts and use it to roll it then finish the log from the other side.

This site convinced me to get a Dolmar limbing saw, Echo CS590, and something in the 70cc class. I think I've already succumbed to CAD.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull01 , 98 percent of all the wood I've cut is with a 16" bar on an 026 , even cut a couple of cord with a MS231 and had no issue at all with that saw .
> Use what you have to work with , I've loaded 30" diameter by 8' green pine logs on my deck trailer with a couple of staging pipes an a hand comealong , some of the tools I use are for ease on me but I can get it done with a lot less .
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200621552_200621552 very handy and more than one place to buy them , add a cheap tree saver winch strap and you can use it or even a stout branch or tree and roll logs or fetched up trees .
> Like MM said , one little saw did him well for a long time ...But I would start thinking about getting another .
> Dry wood is key , pallets , construction sites etc are a good source for dry wood .
> I've even made a tool to break down pallets .


 
Read pallets are great too. Been calling places that give them away. Found two locations so far. Figure I can use them for kindling at the very least.

Does the tool look like one of those tuning forks? Saw that somewhere, probably on this site.


----------



## MustangMike

I got mine at Baileys (a sponsor). Don't know what size wood they recommend, but I'm sure I've moved (rolled) much larger. I also use a thick electrical conduit plastic pipe as a handle extender. I'll generally roll anything I can get that hook to stick into. U can usually find a lump someplace on a large log, and just hook into it. I find this tool indispensable when working with large wood.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I got mine at Baileys (a sponsor). Don't know what size wood they recommend, but I'm sure I've moved (rolled) much larger. I also use a thick electrical conduit plastic pipe as a handle extender. I'll generally roll anything I can get that hook to stick into. U can usually find a lump someplace on a large log, and just hook into it. I find this tool indispensable when working with large wood.


 
I see. Makes it to a breaker bar more or less. Gives a little more leverage. Smart man. Thanks for the tip.

I was thinking burning wood would be cheaper and make me less reliant on big electric companies. The cheaper part? Not looking like it so far lol. Multiple chainsaws, chains, chain sharpening tool(s), PPE, can't hook/log roller, chain oil, fuel, SS chimney liner, liner insulation, chimney cleaning gear, chimney inspections, etc.


----------



## MustangMike

Much cheaper after U get set up. When I started heating my first house, used a $35 kit to make an airtight wood stove from a 55 gal drum, and just galvanized stove pipe to go into the existing ceramic lined chimney.

My initial tools were a saw, rope, come along, and I hauled it all in the back of a 1980 Pinto Station wagon with the back seats folded down (my first new car).

I put some large Oak rounds in the back and thought the front wheels were going to come off the ground! Wish I had taken pics, but they would not have been digital.


----------



## dancan

There's a lot to be said about the personal satisfaction of being able to control some of your own surroundings


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I was thinking burning wood would be cheaper and make me less reliant on big electric companies.



Independence is not always cheaper.

Key to scrounging is to keep your eyes open for stuff you can use. If it is a really large tree, maybe you can take the tops, limbs, branches, etc., and leave the large trunk for someone else who is not interested in the 'little stuff'. Remember that you also need a way to haul what you cut.

Philbert

PS - pallets can be cut up with a circular saw or reciprocating saw, if you have one of those.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Much cheaper after U get set up. When I started heating my first house, used a $35 kit to make an airtight wood stove from a 55 gal drum, and just galvanized stove pipe to go into the existing ceramic lined chimney.
> 
> My initial tools were a saw, rope, come along, and I hauled it all in the back of a 1980 Pinto Station wagon with the back seats folded down (my first new car).
> 
> I put some large Oak rounds in the back and thought the front wheels were going to come off the ground! Wish I had taken pics, but they would not have been digital.


 
I hope so. The fireplace insert is free so thankfully I don't have to factor that into the cost. It's a house warming gift from father in-law. Only bad thing, it's probably the cheapest model from Northern Tool! Most likely only about 1.8 cubic feet (I think that's the normal unit of measure). That thing may only be a room warmer vs the house warmer I had hoped for. I want to sell it and buy a bigger free standing stove. In-laws would not be pleased though lol.

You hauled wood in a freaking Pinto!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> There's a lot to be said about the personal satisfaction of being able to control some of your own surroundings


 
Very true. I want to be a manly man like you dudes so I'll stick with it. Just need to read through Philbert's educational links he gave me and figure out difference between chain chisel types lol. Don't know why it's kicking my butt so bad.




Philbert said:


> Independence is not always cheaper.
> 
> Key to scrounging is to keep your eyes open for stuff you can use. If it is a really large tree, maybe you can take the tops, limbs, branches, etc., and leave the large trunk for someone else who is not interested in the 'little stuff'. Remember that you also need a way to haul what you cut.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> PS - pallets can be cut up with a circular saw or reciprocating saw, if you have one of those.


 
Yeah makes sense. I find myself looking through the woods and all around me for firewood opportunities now. Driving my wife crazy. She says I'm obsessed with wood lol. I'd rather be obsessed with it then hear her complain about being cold in the winter. After all, firewood will not be magically CSSd in our back yard.

Yep, heard of using a circular saw. Have one that would be ideal. An ancient Craftsman. That thing is super reliable and probably 20-30 years old.


----------



## dancan

My pallet/deck tool .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> My pallet/deck tool .


 
So you know how to weld too. Starting to feel real inadequate


----------



## dancan

Well , the weather man called for a crappy day but I choose to ignore what he had to say so I went out to see what I could find , when I got to the gate I saw the property owner and he asked if I could take out a few spruce and fir so he could widen a ditch .
Sunshine WoodScrounger LLC on the way LOL






Cut and loaded what he wanted down .






Then I went looking for a bit more , found some dead standing spruce so I made a small load .






On the way back out I spotted 4 nice leaning stems so I stopped and dropped them to get them on the ground and out of plain view 

Cut the spruce up and moved a load to my racks but then the rain started so I put my stuff away for the next dry day .


----------



## Philbert

I burn recreationally in a fireplace insert - not heating the whole house or feeding a OWB.

Through the years I have burned many pallets, mostly being oak and maple type hardwoods. The first few I disassembled with a crow bar, but the thinner 'deckboards' often cracked, and left nails that I had to deal with. Realized that, since I was just burning the wood and not trying to save the boards, the nails could just be left in place. It was easier to just cut them off along the 'stringers', then cut each stringer in half. Deckboard pieces get split with a hatchet for kindling. Stringer pieces make nice, stove sized fuel.

If you are concerned about the nails in your ashes (say if you spread them out on a road or in a garden) just drag a large magnet on a string through them.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Cut the spruce up and moved a load to my racks but then the rain started so I put my stuff away for the next dry day .



I love my electric Makita (slightly older version) for cutting up wood near the house! I use it with PowerSharp chain for my '_low-mainteance-in-the-city_' combination!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I burn recreationally in a fireplace insert - not heating the whole house or feeding a OWB.
> 
> Through the years I have burned many pallets, mostly being oak and maple type hardwoods. The first few I disassembled with a crow bar, but the thinner 'deckboards' often cracked, and left nails that I had to deal with. Realized that, since I was just burning the wood and not trying to save the boards, the nails could just be left in place. It was easier to just cut them off along the 'stringers', then cut each stringer in half. Deckboard pieces get split with a hatchet for kindling. Stringer pieces make nice, stove sized fuel.
> 
> If you are concerned about the nails in your ashes (say if you spread them out on a road or in a garden) just drag a large magnet on a string through them.
> 
> Philbert


 
You burn the pallets as kindling or by them selves? I'm going to leave the nails in, too much work.

Can't wait to get out of the National Guard training so I can cut something!


----------



## Ambull01

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/4740829495.html

Crap I need to get this! Fairly close to my job. It will take about 20 trips to get it all out with my caddy though. Kind of weird how I keep seeing free wood in northern VA and very few listings where I live. I'm more in the country than N VA.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> You burn the pallets as kindling or by them selves?



I burn them in the mix along with what other stuff I scrounge locally: lilac, box elder, ash, maple, locust, spruce, buckthorn, construction/woodworking/remodeling scraps (not painted/varnished, no treated lumber or plywood/particle board) . . . 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I had to wear a jacket & tie to work, so I would throw a saw, boots and coveralls in the car when I went to work in the AM. On the way home, I would stop at construction sites and take the tie off, put the boots & coveralls on, and fill the back with wood.

The 55 gal drum stove was in the basement, and easily heated the small 2 bedroom house. Was nice to wake up to a warm floor in the AM.

Back then, during the Arab Oil Embargo, fuel oil tripled in a day, I could not afford it. Years later, I continued to heat by wood (for 25 yrs) just to remain independent of them.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I had to wear a jacket & tie to work, so I would throw a saw, boots and coveralls in the car when I went to work in the AM. On the way home, I would stop at construction sites and take the tie off, put the boots & coveralls on, and fill the back with wood.
> 
> The 55 gal drum stove was in the basement, and easily heated the small 2 bedroom house. Was nice to wake up to a warm floor in the AM.
> 
> Back then, during the Arab Oil Embargo, fuel oil tripled in a day, I could not afford it. Years later, I continued to heat by wood (for 25 yrs) just to remain independent of them.


 
Ah, I missed the part where you said the stove was actually a 55 gal drum! Holy hell, I would be nervous about burning my house down with that. Did it create a lot of creosote?


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/4740829495.html
> 
> Crap I need to get this! Fairly close to my job. It will take about 20 trips to get it all out with my caddy though. Kind of weird how I keep seeing free wood in northern VA and very few listings where I live. I'm more in the country than N VA.



Calm down and breath. There will be better opportunities than that silver maple.


----------



## MustangMike

No, U only get excess creosote if U back the damper down too much. U should periodically run the stove wide open (when it is cold out) to reduce it. I also cleaned the flue myself every year.

The Sotz kit was air tight, and designed so the stove could not get hot enough to burn itself out. Also, in the basement, the floor was concrete. Still use one up at my hunting cabin, have NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THEM. They put out a tremendous amount of heat, and are very efficient. They will also accommodate some pretty long pieces of wood. The most efficient wood stove shape would be a sphere, next a cylinder (or barrel), a rectangular stove is not an efficient shape. 

When they were tested against the best wood stoves of the time, they put out more total BTUs, and more BTUs per cord of wood burned. After that, the Gov put them out of business!


----------



## MustangMike

The way it was (I only used the single drum kit):

http://books.google.com/books?id=vN...w#v=onepage&q=sotz wood stove testing&f=false


----------



## viking01

today's load: birch and chestnut







And just for fun: the kids yesterday 












Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I see. Makes it to a breaker bar more or less. Gives a little more leverage. Smart man. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I was thinking burning wood would be cheaper and make me less reliant on big electric companies. The cheaper part? Not looking like it so far lol. Multiple chainsaws, chains, chain sharpening tool(s), PPE, can't hook/log roller, chain oil, fuel, SS chimney liner, liner insulation, chimney cleaning gear, chimney inspections, etc.




Unless something really strange happens, wood heat will be cheaper in the long run. And you can scrounge (and stockpile for the future) wood, you can't scrounge electricity, natural gas, etc.

I think of my wood stacks as stored solar power.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I had to wear a jacket & tie to work, so I would throw a saw, boots and coveralls in the car when I went to work in the AM. On the way home, I would stop at construction sites and take the tie off, put the boots & coveralls on, and fill the back with wood.
> 
> The 55 gal drum stove was in the basement, and easily heated the small 2 bedroom house. Was nice to wake up to a warm floor in the AM.
> 
> Back then, during the Arab Oil Embargo, fuel oil tripled in a day, I could not afford it. Years later, I continued to heat by wood (for 25 yrs) just to remain independent of them.



During the embargo, a friend of mine was stuck with fuel oil bill higher than his mortgage, so he freaked. Had an old flue in the house and woodstove in his garage. He stuck it together, then hired me to tear down an old lean to shed he had. I knocked it apart and pulled it down with my wagoneer. busted it up with a sledge into manageable sized boards or chunks. He would then haul chunks of shed home in his pickup after work, usually in the dark by then, and stack them up. He got a couple pawnshop circular saws, and that was his teenage sons chore after school, slice up shed chunks along with any pallets he could scrounge. He burned the whole thing, saved him a lot of $cratch that winter.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, but dimensional lumber just does not have the BTUs or longevity of good hardwoods.


----------



## zogger

Zale said:


> Calm down and breath. There will be better opportunities than that silver maple.



Every trunk load adds up!


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Ah, I missed the part where you said the stove was actually a 55 gal drum! Holy hell, I would be nervous about burning my house down with that. Did it create a lot of creosote?



those were common back in the day. You can still buy drum kits, just they aren't designed the same nor as good. Perhaps one could be modified to be more like the original design though.

Hey, you said you drive and obviously like a caddy. Well, you just need the right one if you are going to be a scrounger! A nice escalade, yank the rear seats out....


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> I love my electric Makita (slightly older version) for cutting up wood near the house! I use it with PowerSharp chain for my '_low-mainteance-in-the-city_' combination!
> 
> Philbert



I was really impressed by the power sharp that was on the Oregon electric saw you had at Andy's a few years ago.

I've tried to nudge a few people in the power sharp direction that have the mentality of "It's a fresh sharpened chain, I should be able to cut a couple trees with it." Aaaaaaand they have no clue how to sharpen a chain.

It falls on deaf ears because they feel I have no idea what I'm talking about. lol



MustangMike said:


> I had to wear a jacket & tie to work, so I would throw a saw, boots and coveralls in the car when I went to work in the AM. On the way home, I would stop at construction sites and take the tie off, put the boots & coveralls on, and fill the back with wood.
> 
> The 55 gal drum stove was in the basement, and easily heated the small 2 bedroom house. Was nice to wake up to a warm floor in the AM.
> 
> Back then, during the Arab Oil Embargo, fuel oil tripled in a day, I could not afford it. Years later, I continued to heat by wood (for 25 yrs) just to remain independent of them.



The old Barrel Stove.

Growing up (70's - early 80's) I remember A LOT of folks having those, including my family.

They put out some heat now.

I remember the first time I saw a tandem barreler. I was in awe.....I was also 7 or 8 but would still be the same way now.

"NO $%^#&@ WAY!!!!! A DOUBLE BARRELER"

Yeah, I don't get out much.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Nice, but dimensional lumber just does not have the BTUs or longevity of good hardwoods.



Scrounging heresy! Wood is wood!

Besides, some trim and flooring is oak, maple, birch. _Very_ dry!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Calm down and breath. There will be better opportunities than that silver maple.



Man you're just saying that because you want it lol.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> No, U only get excess creosote if U back the damper down too much. U should periodically run the stove wide open (when it is cold out) to reduce it. I also cleaned the flue myself every year.
> 
> The Sotz kit was air tight, and designed so the stove could not get hot enough to burn itself out. Also, in the basement, the floor was concrete. Still use one up at my hunting cabin, have NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THEM. They put out a tremendous amount of heat, and are very efficient. They will also accommodate some pretty long pieces of wood. The most efficient wood stove shape would be a sphere, next a cylinder (or barrel), a rectangular stove is not an efficient shape.
> 
> When they were tested against the best wood stoves of the time, they put out more total BTUs, and more BTUs per cord of wood burned. After that, the Gov put them out of business!



So smoldering is bad. I was planning on cleaning the flue myself but with an insert, not so sure. I've read you can make a clean out for free standing but not sure how that could work with an insert since it will sit in the firebox. May have to go on my roof and it's 3 stories high. 

Did they have secondary combustion or is that a post EPA thing? 



MustangMike said:


> The way it was (I only used the single drum kit):
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=vNgDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA210&lpg=PA210&dq=sotz wood stove testing&source=bl&ots=pKPSOoP7PN&sig=xSHPC-TzInEKlE_DklbHTBADxIc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=kzxVVIuVIrLCsASXzoGAAw&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=sotz wood stove testing&f=false



Damn that's pretty cool. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Unless something really strange happens, wood heat will be cheaper in the long run. And you can scrounge (and stockpile for the future) wood, you can't scrounge electricity, natural gas, etc.
> 
> I think of my wood stacks as stored solar power.



Good point. I'm going to write this down this will be my standard reply when/if people ask why I choose to burn wood.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> those were common back in the day. You can still buy drum kits, just they aren't designed the same nor as good. Perhaps one could be modified to be more like the original design though.
> 
> Hey, you said you drive and obviously like a caddy. Well, you just need the right one if you are going to be a scrounger! A nice escalade, yank the rear seats out....



They were cheap as hell too. Wonder what that would cost now? Never seen or heard of them. Of course we really didn't need a heater in Hawaii. 

lol. Yeah I like some caddys. Especially the newer ones. They seem to be upping their game. The same can be said for the other American car manufacturers too. I have a CTS-V. Not that great for wood hauling although if it can be done with a Pinto, guess it can be done with a sedan. Going to get a 1 ton pickup or an old Suburban type vehicle. That would by my ideal scrounger ride. With a dual axle trailer too.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> They were cheap as hell too. Wonder what that would cost now? Never seen or heard of them. Of course we really didn't need a heater in Hawaii.
> 
> lol. Yeah I like some caddys. Especially the newer ones. They seem to be upping their game. The same can be said for the other American car manufacturers too. I have a CTS-V. Not that great for wood hauling although if it can be done with a Pinto, guess it can be done with a sedan.* Going to get a 1 ton pickup or an old Suburban type vehicle. That would by my ideal scrounger ride. *With a dual axle trailer too.



That wouldn't be too bad.

God, could you imagine Dancan with a 3/4 ton 'Burb that had all the seats pulled out except the fronts?

"In local news tonite........It all of a sudden looks like Kansas around here. Back to you Ron..."


----------



## dancan

Comedians ....... LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Don't worry, I've never hauled wood in the Mustang! 4 Chainsaws, a Timber Jack, Fuel & Bar Oil, and ropes & Rope Winch, but not wood!


----------



## dancan

Clint must be busy with a shovel tonight , it's snowing in parts of Maine .


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> They were cheap as hell too. Wonder what that would cost now? Never seen or heard of them. Of course we really didn't need a heater in Hawaii.
> 
> lol. Yeah I like some caddys. Especially the newer ones. They seem to be upping their game. The same can be said for the other American car manufacturers too. I have a CTS-V. Not that great for wood hauling although if it can be done with a Pinto, guess it can be done with a sedan. Going to get a 1 ton pickup or an old Suburban type vehicle. That would by my ideal scrounger ride. With a dual axle trailer too.



Well, you could start with what ya got, just get a tow hitch and a little single axle trailer. Keep saw and gear in the trunk, used that canned trufuel for mix, good sealed cans, no leaks, real good fuel. A member here used to come over to the farm and play with saws and haul back wood in a small trailer behind a 4 banger corolla.

The old straight axle chebbies are tough (not saying ferds and dodgers ain't), I gots two I am restoring to working condition (got both as rollers), one is street legal now. Both 4x4, diesel, one half ton one 3/4. The 3/4 got some dang nice suspension, plenty 0 springs and shocks. I'll get an army trailer for that one, it already has the military tires on it..


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> Man you're just saying that because you want it lol.




If it was oak I might be tempted but I try to get wood that is close to me. You are talking about a lot of road time and gas to get that wood.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Don't worry, I've never hauled wood in the Mustang! 4 Chainsaws, a Timber Jack, Fuel & Bar Oil, and ropes & Rope Winch, but not wood!



Those new 5.0s are fast. Watched the video of it keeping up with a M3 on the track.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> If it was oak I might be tempted but I try to get wood that is close to me. You are talking about a lot of road time and gas to get that wood.



Aren't you right off of 270?


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, you could start with what ya got, just get a tow hitch and a little single axle trailer. Keep saw and gear in the trunk, used that canned trufuel for mix, good sealed cans, no leaks, real good fuel. A member here used to come over to the farm and play with saws and haul back wood in a small trailer behind a 4 banger corolla.
> 
> The old straight axle chebbies are tough (not saying ferds and dodgers ain't), I gots two I am restoring to working condition (got both as rollers), one is street legal now. Both 4x4, diesel, one half ton one 3/4. The 3/4 got some dang nice suspension, plenty 0 springs and shocks. I'll get an army trailer for that one, it already has the military tires on it..



Guess there's no hills around you lol. Matter of fact there's no hills either so the caddy should have more than enough torque to pull. 

I also have a older conversion van. Think it's a '96. They're supposed to be based on a Chevy truck, 1500 series. Anemic little V8 but I can remove all the seats. That should be a nice little hauler, almost like Dancan's van. 

I would love to get a diesel truck! Never drove a diesel vehicle and heard you can get some serious power out of them.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Guess there's no hills around you lol. Matter of fact there's no hills either so the caddy should have more than enough torque to pull.
> 
> I also have a older conversion van. Think it's a '96. They're supposed to be based on a Chevy truck, 1500 series. Anemic little V8 but I can remove all the seats. That should be a nice little hauler, almost like Dancan's van.
> 
> I would love to get a diesel truck! Never drove a diesel vehicle and heard you can get some serious power out of them.



Ya, you get a lotta torque from diesels because of how they are built, real long stroke to make it..diesel. The ones I have are entry level small ones, 6.2 detroits, first gen chevy CUCV engines, now 6.5 turbos they gots in the humvees. The even larger powerstrokes cummins and duramaxes are real nice, but you pay some bucks for those. But they will haul and haul. The ones I have are entry level el cheapos.but..parts are cheap, whole engines are cheap as diesels go. Good enough for my uses and fit the wallet better. My lil baby datsun is also diesel, that is my DD, just did my mileage the other day, got 38.6 MPG...


----------



## svk

benp said:


> The old Barrel Stove.
> 
> Growing up (70's - early 80's) I remember A LOT of folks having those, including my family.
> 
> They put out some heat now.
> 
> I remember the first time I saw a tandem barreler. I was in awe.....I was also 7 or 8 but would still be the same way now.
> 
> "NO $%^#&@ WAY!!!!! A DOUBLE BARRELER"
> 
> Yeah, I don't get out much.


My aunt had a double made from maybe 35 gallon tanks from the mine. But the metal on those tanks must have been 1/4" thick. Once you got that thing rolling better open the windows lol.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ya, you get a lotta torque from diesels because of how they are built, real long stroke to make it..diesel. The ones I have are entry level small ones, 6.2 detroits, first gen chevy CUCV engines, now 6.5 turbos they gots in the humvees. The even larger powerstrokes cummins and duramaxes are real nice, but you pay some bucks for those. But they will haul and haul. The ones I have are entry level el cheapos.but..parts are cheap, whole engines are cheap as diesels go. Good enough for my uses and fit the wallet better. My lil baby datsun is also diesel, that is my DD, just did my mileage the other day, got 38.6 MPG...



Can you burn waste veggie oil in them? I was reading about converting diesels to run off of biodiesel (I think that's what it's called), seems interesting. 

The humvees are anemic, mash the gas pedal and that thing barely moves. Despite the lack of power, something like that would be great. I would like to be able to spray out the inside of my vehicle with a water hose after scrounging. Would make cleaning relatively simple. 

A diesel Datsun? Never knew they made one. I've been thinking about getting rid of my caddy to pick up a diesel VW compact car and a truck.


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> Aren't you right off of 270?



Not too far off. About 15-20 minutes depending on which exit you take.


----------



## Ambull01

This question's not really about scrounging I think it's not totally off topic. If it is, disregard.

Why don't you guys wear some type of protective upper body attire? I only hear about the standard gloves, chaps, helmet, face shield, ear protection, eye protection, and boots but not much about protecting the upper body. Lower body chainsaw injury is probably the most common but, in the case of a horizontal kick back event, wouldn't your upper body stand to benefit wearing PPE? 

I ask this because I have a new motorcycle textile fabric jacket that I bought several years ago, never worn. I was planning on buying a motorcycle but never did so it's just sitting in my closet. It was body armor on the should region, back, elbows, etc. Seems like it would offer some protection but would probably make me look like an idiot wearing it to cut firewood.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> This question's not really about scrounging I think it's not totally off topic. If it is, disregard.
> 
> Why don't you guys wear some type of protective upper body attire? I only hear about the standard gloves, chaps, helmet, face shield, ear protection, eye protection, and boots but not much about protecting the upper body. Lower body chainsaw injury is probably the most common but, in the case of a horizontal kick back event, wouldn't your upper body stand to benefit wearing PPE?
> 
> I ask this because I have a new motorcycle textile fabric jacket that I bought several years ago, never worn. I was planning on buying a motorcycle but never did so it's just sitting in my closet. It was body armor on the should region, back, elbows, etc. Seems like it would offer some protection but would probably make me look like an idiot wearing it to cut firewood.



Not sure on the upper body cut resistant attire. Some place most likely makes it though.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Can you burn waste veggie oil in them? I was reading about converting diesels to run off of biodiesel (I think that's what it's called), seems interesting.
> 
> The humvees are anemic, mash the gas pedal and that thing barely moves. Despite the lack of power, something like that would be great. I would like to be able to spray out the inside of my vehicle with a water hose after scrounging. Would make cleaning relatively simple.
> 
> A diesel Datsun? Never knew they made one. I've been thinking about getting rid of my caddy to pick up a diesel VW compact car and a truck.



Ya you can, stuff has to be filtered and heated up, etc to get it to flow good from what I have read. The diesel I get at the pump is partially biodiesel, which is good, these older diesels need added lubricity to them as they reduced the sulphur content some years back.

I think toyota will reintroduce a diesel truck this year coming up. 

All my rides are from the 80s.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Not sure on the upper body cut resistant attire. Some place most likely makes it though.



Okay, I guess PPE for the upper body would be nice but possibly overboard for a personal use firewood cutter.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ya you can, stuff has to be filtered and heated up, etc to get it to flow good from what I have read. The diesel I get at the pump is partially biodiesel, which is good, these older diesels need added lubricity to them as they reduced the sulphur content some years back.
> 
> I think toyota will reintroduce a diesel truck this year coming up.
> 
> All my rides are from the 80s.



The Nissan Frontier will have a Cummins too! Can't wait to read/see that thing. Too new for me though, I would constantly fret about scratching/denting it loading firewood.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Okay, I guess PPE for the upper body would be nice but possibly overboard for a personal use firewood cutter.


IIRC Husqvarna makes a cut resistant jacket. Check their website as dealers don't have access to their clothing line (go figure).


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> The Nissan Frontier will have a Cummins too! Can't wait to read/see that thing. Too new for me though, I would constantly fret about scratching/denting it loading firewood.



Well, I wouldn't worry about that myself..I'd be worried about the repo man coming to take it back when I couldn't make the payments! HAHAHAHA Dang new trucks cost arm/leg/rest of the body and then some.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> This question's not really about scrounging I think it's not totally off topic. If it is, disregard.



Best to start a new thread on a different topic. You may get people who know stuff about it, but don't care to participate in this one.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> IIRC Husqvarna makes a cut resistant jacket. Check their website as dealers don't have access to their clothing line (go figure).



I like their jackets. Thanks. Looked for it on Amazon and it pulled other items bought by customers such as kevlar lined gloves, chaps, rubber logging boots, chain saw helmet system, felling wedges, etc. Everything I need to scrounge safely for a long time.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> IIRC Husqvarna makes a cut resistant jacket. Check their website as dealers don't have access to their clothing line (go figure).



I got my cutting pants and boots through the local dealer, they just ordered the size I wanted, and the helmet was on the shelf.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, I wouldn't worry about that myself..I'd be worried about the repo man coming to take it back when I couldn't make the payments! HAHAHAHA Dang new trucks cost arm/leg/rest of the body and then some.



True. Have you seen the prices for the King Ranch trim on Ford trucks? Holy crap! The Rolls Royce of pickup trucks. 




Philbert said:


> Best to start a new thread on a different topic. You may get people who know stuff about it, but don't care to participate in this one.
> 
> Philbert



True. Thought I've been posting too much as a new guy though so wanted to hide my posts in here lol. On another note, could you be my AS mentor? You're always pointing me in the right direction lol.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> IIRC Husqvarna makes a cut resistant jacket. * Check their website* as dealers don't have access to their clothing line (go figure).



http://www.husqvarna.com/asia/accessories/safety-equipment-and-clothes/clothes/


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Best to start a new thread on a different topic. You may get people who know stuff about it, but don't care to participate in this one.
> 
> Philbert



Plus I'm not sure where the hell to put it. Could put it in the Homeowner Helper forum but not sure about the relevance. Could put it in the Forestry and Logging section but the pros may just laugh at me and call me mean names. Choices, choices.


----------



## benp

I scrounged up a Sugar Maple top blow down that was on the trail. 

I had just put the 28" bar on the 7900 so I figured I would go try it out quick. 

Didn't yield much, about 1/2 of the wagon but it's primo. No bark, gray finish, and it sounds like two baseball bats hitting when you clunk pieces together. 

Nice little score.


----------



## dancan

In that trailer load I got yesterday there was 2 8' maple stems that had no bark left , nice and dry , while only 4" at the biggest it doesn't add up to much wood but I still got an evenings heat per stem at the outside temps we have now so no need to dip into the wood I already have for 2 nights .
The real rain is here today so no scrounging for me


----------



## Ambull01

Anyone else have really strong winds right now? If this keeps up I may be able to scrounge firewood from all my neighbors.


----------



## dancan

It rained here this morning but stopped this afternoon, got up to 65*  
Heading down to 34* tonight with some 50mph winds 
I drug out the lectric Kita and finished up the load that I had on the trailer , then I was looking at some spruce fence posts that I've gathered over the summer and cut up all my rejects which gave me another couple of days of heat .

Ambull , you should go to a local HomeDepot and see if they have any rentals that they're selling off , that's how I bought my electric Kita and many members here have bought gas ones , check in the Tradin Post , many good members here that sell some good saws .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> It rained here this morning but stopped this afternoon, got up to 65*
> Heading down to 34* tonight with some 50mph winds
> I drug out the lectric Kita and finished up the load that I had on the trailer , then I was looking at some spruce fence posts that I've gathered over the summer and cut up all my rejects which gave me another couple of days of heat .
> 
> Ambull , you should go to a local HomeDepot and see if they have any rentals that they're selling off , that's how I bought my electric Kita and many members here have bought gas ones , check in the Tradin Post , many good members here that sell some good saws .



Damn, don't think I could live up there. 

Yep, I've been reading a lot about the HD 6421s. Sounds like a great deal, if I can find one. I'm even drooling about putting on one of those 84cc big bore kits even though I know nothing about how to do it. May have to stay away from this site for a while, starting to go crazy thinking about chainsaws.


----------



## dancan

Unless you're constantly cutting big rounds 50cc to 60cc is fine and easier to find .
I have no worries about going to drop a 24" tree with an 026 with a 16" bar .
Don't get me wrong , I have bigger saws , 2171 , 066 , 394 and a 2100 but my 026's and 361's get almost all the work .


----------



## cantoo

I trimmed 100's of tops to drag out of the bush using a 170. Used my 260 to cut it into rounds. Now that I'm cutting ash trees down I use a 440 to drop them, the 260 to limb them and when I get home either use the 660 or the 440 to cut them into rounds. That 660 is just too heavy to carry around. I have a couple of other saws but hardly use them.


----------



## zogger

So..I was planning on cutting today but..last minute I see a CL ad for some mud truck parts and give the guy a call. working on the zogger bogger Mk1, which will be my farm scrounging truck, so it sorta fits..get directions, nice day trip..get out there Truck Disneyland! hahaha Worth the ride just to look at stuff! This guys builds big mud trucks and monster trucks for a living. Had a guy there snap a pic of me standing next to a *small* one...I ain't kidding, this was the smallest truck there except for a monster jeep.


----------



## dancan

Hard to load that one Zog .
Ambul , stay away from ads that sound like a scrounge but aren't .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...er/1029802966?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Axfarmer

Today I actually found time for some wood splitting and hauling, got some ash split this morning and headed to the forest to get a smaller load. I was driving the SUV not my truck and I didn't want to push the limit on my 170,000 mile Toyota FJ.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Unless you're constantly cutting big rounds 50cc to 60cc is fine and easier to find .
> I have no worries about going to drop a 24" tree with an 026 with a 16" bar .
> Don't get me wrong , I have bigger saws , 2171 , 066 , 394 and a 2100 but my 026's and 361's get almost all the work .



You're absolutely right, can't let the bigger is better attitude get me. I see you've got a nice little collection going. 



cantoo said:


> I trimmed 100's of tops to drag out of the bush using a 170. Used my 260 to cut it into rounds. Now that I'm cutting ash trees down I use a 440 to drop them, the 260 to limbb them and when I get home either use the 660 or the 440 to cut them into rounds. That 660 is just too heavy to carry around. I have a couple of other saws but hardly use them.



So you have a four saw plan, nice. I don't know how you guys remember the size/cc's of the saws from all those model numbers. 



dancan said:


> Hard to load that one Zog .
> Ambul , stay away from ads that sound like a scrounge but aren't .
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...er/1029802966?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



lol nice. Free wood if you can get pass the electrical wire near it lol. I've got a couple people that responded to my ad/post about firewood. They both want me to fell a few trees. As I've very little experience in felling, I'm not doing anything that has even a remote possibility of hitting something.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> You're absolutely right, can't let the bigger is better attitude get me. I see you've got a nice little collection going.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a four saw plan, nice. I don't know how you guys remember the size/cc's of the saws from all those model numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice. Free wood if you can get pass the electrical wire near it lol. I've got a couple people that responded to my ad/post about firewood. They both want me to fell a few trees. As I've very little experience in felling, I'm not doing anything that has even a remote possibility of hitting something.



No urban felling for free, with few exceptions. This is how the arborists make their living. Plus, urban felling is tricky stuff, takes bigtime long term acquired skills and tools. Homeowners always try this con, get people to do skilled work for the wood scraps. We have a whole thread on it, craigslist laughs. 

It would be exactly like "come and fix my bathroom, you can have that wonderful free old toilet for your pay! Must be insured, etc."... 

Wood ain't worth much until it is processed, the value in firewood is in the processing.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull01, yup I'm the guy with a 4 saw plan. Losing all the pictures from our old threads really pizzes me off but I did redo a few of the pics I still have on my computer. If you have some spare time here's a few of my tools.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/steiner-logging.256905/page-5#post-5007082
The 1st 15 pages worth of pictures are all gone but here are a few I found.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-firewood-tools.153256/page-16


----------



## dancan

I don't know if you can consider me a guy with a 4 saw plan , I own 3 026's , 2 o36's , 3 361's , 1 034s , a cs330 , a 266xp and the others I've mentioned plus a 017 that I've got to get up running plus a few others LOL
Nothing I own was new , all bought used , some cheap and needing lotsa bucks to fix , some cheap and needed not much at all and a couple that weren't cheap but were still worth the money .
I think the next saw I'm gonna try and save up for is a MS241 , might get that one new .


----------



## dancan

Clint might be digging himself out , lotsa snow in some parts of Maine and over 35k without power .
At least Clint wont freeze


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> No urban felling for free, with few exceptions. This is how the arborists make their living. Plus, urban felling is tricky stuff, takes bigtime long term acquired skills and tools. Homeowners always try this con, get people to do skilled work for the wood scraps. We have a whole thread on it, craigslist laughs.
> 
> It would be exactly like "come and fix my bathroom, you can have that wonderful free old toilet for your pay! Must be insured, etc."...
> 
> Wood ain't worth much until it is processed, the value in firewood is in the processing.



Good thing I like the processing part.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull01, yup I'm the guy with a 4 saw plan. Losing all the pictures from our old threads really pizzes me off but I did redo a few of the pics I still have on my computer. If you have some spare time here's a few of my tools.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/steiner-logging.256905/page-5#post-5007082
> The 1st 15 pages worth of pictures are all gone but here are a few I found.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-firewood-tools.153256/page-16
> 
> View attachment 377103



I'm jealous. What's that pole tool on the right?


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> I don't know if you can consider me a guy with a 4 saw plan , I own 3 026's , 2 o36's , 3 361's , 1 034s , a cs330 , a 266xp and the others I've mentioned plus a 017 that I've got to get up running plus a few others LOL
> Nothing I own was new , all bought used , some cheap and needing lotsa bucks to fix , some cheap and needed not much at all and a couple that weren't cheap but were still worth the money .
> I think the next saw I'm gonna try and save up for is a MS241 , might get that one new .



Why in the hell do you need multiple saws of the same model? You fixed them up yourself?


----------



## cantoo

It's a pole saw too but no bar in the pic. I think it's an echo. The pole saws are actually my wife's, she claims the 170 now too. We also have a bunch of hedge trimmers too but didn't think they would look good in the tree. My wife has a grass cutting business and does some hedges etc.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> It's a pole saw too but no bar in the pic. I think it's an echo. The pole saws are actually my wife's, she claims the 170 now too. We also have a bunch of hedge trimmers too but didn't think they would look good in the tree. My wife has a grass cutting business and does some hedges etc.



Are they good cutters or just for really small stuff? I probably don't need that as a fire wood scrounger but they do seem neat.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull01, we run a pretty big operation here. I have a couple of offroad trucks and a payloader. And a couple of badazz guarddogs too.


----------



## cantoo

Pole saws have their place. Handy to use around wind downed trees to keep your body out of harms way and removing branches from pretty high up. I don't really use mine for firewood but have seen logging shows where they use them to trim stray branches off of loaded trucks before heading onto the highway.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull01, we run a pretty big operation here. I have a couple of offroad trucks and a payloader. And a couple of badazz guarddogs too.
> View attachment 377124
> View attachment 377125



Great pic lol. I was thinking those trucks looked a little small before I saw the dog standing next to them lol. My wife would love that thing. She wants a dog she can carry in a purse.


----------



## dancan

Why more than one saw of the same model , mainly because they are saws that work well for me and like I said some were cheap , some were even free , I do some of the maintenance on them and know a couple of guys that can bail me out when I'm in over my head LOL
I used to clear house building lots for money , bring multiple saws , have them ready and filled , no worries if one starts to give you grief , just grab the next one .


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> IIRC Husqvarna makes a cut resistant jacket. Check their website as dealers don't have access to their clothing line (go figure).


Just a dumb question here, what does IIRC stand for? I have seen it used in numerous posts


----------



## Philbert

I like pole saws for removing branches at a distance, when storm damaged trees are tangled, relieving spring poles, etc., as well as for pruning.

If I Recall Correctly (IIRC).

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> I like pole saws for removing branches at a distance, when storm damaged trees are tangled, relieving spring poles, etc., as well as for pruning.
> 
> If I Recall Correctly (IIRC).
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Phil


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My pole saw get's a lot of use for tree trimming, cutting thorny tree's and bushes, and for tree limbs that are full of tension...

SR


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> This question's not really about scrounging I think it's not totally off topic. If it is, disregard.
> 
> Why don't you guys wear some type of protective upper body attire? I only hear about the standard gloves, chaps, helmet, face shield, ear protection, eye protection, and boots but not much about protecting the upper body. Lower body chainsaw injury is probably the most common but, in the case of a horizontal kick back event, wouldn't your upper body stand to benefit wearing PPE?
> 
> I ask this because I have a new motorcycle textile fabric jacket that I bought several years ago, never worn. I was planning on buying a motorcycle but never did so it's just sitting in my closet. It was body armor on the should region, back, elbows, etc. Seems like it would offer some protection but would probably make me look like an idiot wearing it to cut firewood.




Besides a good set of PPE, whats more important is remembering your body position while you are cutting. If the saw kicks back are you in a safe position? Also, you would look like a idiot cutting wood in motorcycle leathers.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Besides a good set of PPE, whats more important is remembering your body position while you are cutting. If the saw kicks back are you in a safe position? Also, you would look like a idiot cutting wood in motorcycle leathers.



No dude, it's textile not leather. Hopefully people don't know what real chainsaw upper body PPE looks like.


----------



## Ambull01

Slightly off topic although it will be a scrounging tool. 

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-DCS642120-cc-Chain-Saw/dp/B004FZSMXI

Why is that thing almost $1,200! Buying that from HD for $300 or less sounds like a screaming deal now.


----------



## dave_dj1

I will be back cutting on my buddies property in a couple of weeks, the loggers are supposed to be done. I could go in now but there isn't much room and I don't like leaving my equipment there with them there. Once they leave I will take my splitter up there along with the dump trailer. We are going to bring in a friend who will take a share of the wood with a mini excavator, he will pile the wood and get it organized. I will try and stop there and get some currant pictures.


----------



## MechanicMatt

AmbullO1. My uncle been cutting for forty years never owned chaps. You know what his ppe is? His brain.... don't EVER put your self in the position to get hurt. My wife made me get chaps, but I don't ever plan on seeing how they work. You can wear all the safety crap you want, if you use your saw irresponsibly your still gonna find a way to get hurt. I suggest googling chainsaw injuries before you go to sleep tonight, let those images marinate in your brain all night, in the morning you'll know to be a safe as possible.


----------



## Zale

My bad


Ambull01 said:


> No dude, it's textile not leather. Hopefully people don't know what real chainsaw upper body PPE looks like.



My bad. Just make sure your in a safe working position.


----------



## stihly dan

zogger said:


> So..I was planning on cutting today but..last minute I see a CL ad for some mud truck parts and give the guy a call. working on the zogger bogger Mk1, which will be my farm scrounging truck, so it sorta fits..get directions, nice day trip..get out there Truck Disneyland! hahaha Worth the ride just to look at stuff! This guys builds big mud trucks and monster trucks for a living. Had a guy there snap a pic of me standing next to a *small* one...I ain't kidding, this was the smallest truck there except for a monster jeep.



Zog, no offence but when I saw that pic all I could think was the 7 dwarfs.


----------



## svk

Well the chainsaw cleared two scraggly spruce and a bunch of balsams around my deer stands this weekend but no firewood cutting. That standing dead spruce was so dry you could have lit it with a match. But it would have been a long drag to get it home. 

On the topic of "scrounging". I built four new deer stands this fall each approximately 3'x4'. Including ladders, beams, decking, and benches I used a total of 10 purchased 2'x4's. everything else was scrap from other projects or true scrounge I.E. "gee there's a 2x4 laying on the side of the highway". Found a real nice 2x4 at the boat landing too, go figure.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> AmbullO1. My uncle been cutting for forty years never owned chaps. You know what his ppe is? His brain.... don't EVER put your self in the position to get hurt. My wife made me get chaps, but I don't ever plan on seeing how they work. You can wear all the safety crap you want, if you use your saw irresponsibly your still gonna find a way to get hurt. I suggest googling chainsaw injuries before you go to sleep tonight, let those images marinate in your brain all night, in the morning you'll know to be a safe as possible.



Using your brain always helps but that's not going to be enough for me. Accidents can and do jump up and bite you in the rear at any time. The best thing to do is not use a chainsaw or any type of dangerous equipment at all but that's not feasible, unless I buy firewood. Don't want to do that. 

I think I'm a pretty smart guy, at least average or slightly above hopefully lol. To be honest I have used my chainsaw haphazardly in the past. I'm trying to educate myself now with the help of this site and other resources given to me by AS members, most notably Philbert. My dear old dad is a saw idiot. Actually he's a power anything idiot. He's cut off his index finger with a table saw and had to get it re-attached. Crushed another finger in a log splitter. All kinds of crap flew into his eyes over the years. Chainsaws have kicked back into his legs, luckily only relatively minor wounds. He's never used proper PPE. Cut his finger off because he tried to remove a lodged piece of wood with his digits instead of a scrap piece of material or simply turned the freaking saw off lol. 

Anyway, I think I've derailed this thread long enough. I'll try to keep my posts directly related to scrounging from now on.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Using your brain always helps but that's not going to be enough for me. Accidents can and do jump up and bite you in the rear at any time. The best thing to do is not use a chainsaw or any type of dangerous equipment at all but that's not feasible, unless I buy firewood. Don't want to do that.
> 
> I think I'm a pretty smart guy, at least average or slightly above hopefully lol. To be honest I have used my chainsaw haphazardly in the past. I'm trying to educate myself now with the help of this site and other resources given to me by AS members, most notably Philbert. My dear old dad is a saw idiot. Actually he's a power anything idiot. He's cut off his index finger with a table saw and had to get it re-attached. Crushed another finger in a log splitter. All kinds of crap flew into his eyes over the years. Chainsaws have kicked back into his legs, luckily only relatively minor wounds. He's never used proper PPE. Cut his finger off because he tried to remove a lodged piece of wood with his digits instead of a scrap piece of material or simply turned the freaking saw off lol.


I've got a pair of chaps but normally don't wear them. I should though. I find that when doing a quick project like removing one small tree from a trail or something similar is when I tend to be less careful and need to slow it back down. My main saw is heavy and slow revving which tends to be safer than a higher reving light weight saw but still accidents can happen quickly.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I've got a pair of chaps but normally don't wear them. I should though. I find that when doing a quick project like removing one small tree from a trail or something similar is when I tend to be less careful and need to slow it back down. My main saw is heavy and slow revving which tends to be safer than a higher reving light weight saw but still accidents can happen quickly.



I don't have anything right now except the standard impact resistant eyeglasses and some ear plugs. If you don't count the time a tree fell on my foot then I'm chainsaw accident free lol.

Are you doing trail maintenance or is that for hunting? I was thinking about volunteering at a nearby state park as a trail maintainer. Figured they may give me a chainsaw class or something of the sort. Then I can go onto the trails and cut up trees that have "naturally" fallen over. May or may not be actually on the trails.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I don't have anything right now except the standard impact resistant eyeglasses and some ear plugs. If you don't count the time a tree fell on my foot then I'm chainsaw accident free lol.
> 
> Are you doing trail maintenance or is that for hunting? I was thinking about volunteering at a nearby state park as a trail maintainer. Figured they may give me a chainsaw class or something of the sort. Then I can go onto the trails and cut up trees that have "naturally" fallen over. May or may not be actually on the trails.


Hunting trails. With ever increasing logging where we hunt my old trails are slowly disappearing and we then utilize the skidder trails once they are done but I still have a couple miles of trails to maintain. Or attempt to maintain anyhow. I've got one that meanders along the peak of a nice ridge but the wind likes to whip across the top and blow balsams across the trail almost continuously. That's when I miss not having something light like my 41 or 450.

Depending on regs where you are at you may need to get certified to work on park grounds. This would be a question for @CTYank as I think he does quite a bit of that when he isn't obesssing about trying to find a splitting tool that can beat the Finn's offerings.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Hunting trails. With ever increasing logging where we hunt my old trails are slowly disappearing and we then utilize the skidder trails once they are done but I still have a couple miles of trails to maintain. Or attempt to maintain anyhow. I've got one that meanders along the peak of a nice ridge but the wind likes to whip across the top and blow balsams across the trail almost continuously. That's when I miss not having something light like my 41 or 450.
> 
> Depending on regs where you are at you may need to get certified to work on park grounds. This would be a question for @CTYank as I think he does quite a bit of that when he isn't obesssing about trying to find a splitting tool that can beat the Finn's offerings.



I always wanted to hunt but don't know how to get started. One of the downsides of growing up in "paradise" I guess is having no clue how to hunt/maintain a chainsaw/etc. 

I emailed the MD DNR to find out about firewood cutting permits. Heard they offer them to people with a small fee to cut downed trees. Evidently they stopped doing that here. I've been in touch with the director of a nearby state park and inquired about it. 

Who/what is the Finn?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Who/what is the Finn?



Oh no... Please everybody, let's not hijack the scrounging thread into a Fiskars thread...

The Finn is the Fiskars splitting axe, which has been made in a couple of varieties. Some people swear by it, some say it's worthless, and some just haven't ever tried one. If you search this forum, you could spend the rest of the week reading opinions about them.

OK everyone, let's resume our scrounging....


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Oh no... Please everybody, let's not hijack the scrounging thread into a Fiskars thread...
> 
> The Finn is the Fiskars splitting axe, which has been made in a couple of varieties. Some people swear by it, some say it's worthless, and some just haven't ever tried one. If you search this forum, you could spend the rest of the week reading opinions about them.
> 
> OK everyone, let's resume our scrounging....



Oh right, the X27. Read a lot about it already lol. Never heard it referred to as the Finn though. Thanks


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I always wanted to hunt but don't know how to get started. One of the downsides of growing up in "paradise" I guess is having no clue how to hunt/maintain a chainsaw/etc.
> 
> I emailed the MD DNR to find out about firewood cutting permits. Heard they offer them to people with a small fee to cut downed trees. Evidently they stopped doing that here. I've been in touch with the director of a nearby state park and inquired about it.


Most hunters, me included are very happy to introduce hunting to new people. I won't show you my go-to spots but will do my best to make sure a new hunter can safely enjoy a great sport. Ask any hunters you know if you can tag along and see how it's done. 

If MD is similar to MN you can get a permit to take certain trees for firewood for a nominal fee.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Most hunters, me included are very happy to introduce hunting to new people. I won't show you my go-to spots but will do my best to make sure a new hunter can safely enjoy a great sport. Ask any hunters you know if you can tag along and see how it's done.
> 
> If MD is similar to MN you can get a permit to take certain trees for firewood for a nominal fee.



Yeah I've been trying. All the ones I ask just kind of look at me crazy. I may do one of those guided hunts and get the experience that way. If I start hunting and scrounging my wife will probably think I'm having an affair. She already asked me what's an arborist last night. I had to look up the meaning lol. 

That's what I heard. I think they were doing that at one time. Supposed to have been $10 a cord but I guess they stopped that.


----------



## dancan

No DNR firewood permits up here either .
I don't use chaps but I do wear chainsaw pants , I just find them more comfortable and better to move around it , not as cumbersome feeling .


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I've been trying. All the ones I ask just kind of look at me crazy. I may do one of those guided hunts and get the experience that way. If I start hunting and scrounging my wife will probably think I'm having an affair. She already asked me what's an arborist last night. I had to look up the meaning lol.
> 
> That's what I heard. I think they were doing that at one time. Supposed to have been $10 a cord but I guess they stopped that.



Just get the ability to move some weight around and you can scrounge.

As to hunting..join a sportsmans club. Should be one in your area, you'll meet guys who will help you get going.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Just get the ability to move some weight around and you can scrounge.
> 
> As to hunting..join a sportsmans club. Should be one in your area, you'll meet guys who will help you get going.









I have a van just like that. It has a rear seat that collapses into a bed. I'll take the rear seat out plus the middle seats. Just a few bolts holding the rear seats in and a latch holds the middle seats. Pretty simple to take out. It's based on a Chevy 1500 truck so it should be able to haul some wood, just not as much because the van is pretty heavy. When I get a trailer, I'll leave the bed in the van to take naps when I get tired scrounging.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> No DNR firewood permits up here either .
> I don't use chaps but I do wear chainsaw pants , I just find them more comfortable and better to move around it , not as cumbersome feeling .



Where's your scrounging pics? I thought you were a daily scrounger.


----------



## dancan

My day job keeps me away from scrounging during the week , I'm just a weekend hack LOL
Trade ya vans , no need to remove the seats in mine and comes with a trailer hitch .......


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> My day job keeps me away from scrounging during the week , I'm just a weekend hack LOL
> Trade ya vans , no need to remove the seats in mine and comes with a trailer hitch .......



Mine does too. I stare at spreadsheets and figures all day while dreaming about chainsaws. 

Lets do this! My van is extremely heavy. Feels like driving the older "boat" Buicks and Cadillacs. Seats 7 people though. I'll load it up with firewood this weekend and see how much it squats.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull I'm gonna warn you, you got a 4l60 trans in that piece. Don't abuse it too much or you'll be sorry.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull I'm gonna warn you, you got a 4l60 trans in that piece. Don't abuse it too much or you'll be sorry.



Looks like they put that thing in just about every type of vehicle they made. What's weak about them?


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull I'm gonna warn you, you got a 4l60 trans in that piece. Don't abuse it too much or you'll be sorry.



It has to be the 4L60-E


----------



## mainewoods

That's an awful nice van to be hauling firewood in,Ambull. I admire your enthusiasm though.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Reaction shell, imput housing. Lots, maybe I'm just biased, I work for the general and have had my hands in too many of them. Keep the fluid clean and cool and remember its the same trans that's in s10 pickups. The 4l80 was the beefy trans of there era. The new 6l80 is a nice trans, as long as the fluid is kept cool.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Reccomend a trans cooler and synthetic fluid


----------



## MechanicMatt

Btw what's the 8th digit of your vin?


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> That's an awful nice van to be hauling firewood in,Ambull. I admire your enthusiasm though.



Thanks sir. I'm just following everyone's advice and using what I have. I bought it from wife's grandfather for $500 about 2 months ago so I don't have a lot invested in it. He will be PISSED if he finds out I'm hauling wood with it lol. He has an emotional attachment with it or something. He bought it new and has been babying the whole time.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Btw what's the 8th digit of your vin?



M


----------



## Ambull01

Looks like I can buy a brand new transmission for less than $300 so no worries. That's cheaper than most of the chainsaws you guys own.


----------



## mainewoods

Sounds like he gave you a very generous "family" discount on it. Might be best to find another "beatah" to scrounge with.


----------



## MechanicMatt

M 305 and no new trans is $300 you mean used. She is a older model. Still got the ole style small block not the newer LS based engine. Well enough car talk, back to firewood!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Sounds like he gave you a very generous "family" discount on it. Might be best to find another "beatah" to scrounge with.



Yeah he did. A lot easier going camping with it vs loading everything into my caddy. I'm planning on getting something else soon but for now it will have to do. I'm also getting a single axle trailer this weekend so I may not have to load anything into the van. 



MechanicMatt said:


> M 305 and no new trans is $300 you mean used. She is a older model. Still got the ole style small block not the newer LS based engine. Well enough car talk, back to firewood!



Yep you're right. There's only one hill near me so shouldn't strain the van too much hauling wood.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I have a van just like that. It has a rear seat that collapses into a bed. I'll take the rear seat out plus the middle seats. Just a few bolts holding the rear seats in and a latch holds the middle seats. Pretty simple to take out. It's based on a Chevy 1500 truck so it should be able to haul some wood, just not as much because the van is pretty heavy. When I get a trailer, I'll leave the bed in the van to take naps when I get tired scrounging.



Lay down a big tarp, and then scrap cardboard before loading rough wood in, will help immensely on cleanout. As long as you don't go to the roof inside nuts, it should haul a lot more than the caddy trunk. Just do a running tally in your head guesstimate weight of the wood, big round "this dude weighs a scosh more than a dogfood bag, call it 60 lbs" etc. Keep track that way, decide according to your specs what a moderate load is. Ya, you can look at your springs too, all that jazz. 

I have to do this loading the tractor rear tote box else all of a sudden every bump and hill I gots no front end on the ground..steering gets fun then.... I got it down now though, wicked heavy oak and hickory fresh green, one big row in the back and some little stuff. Lighter wood two rows. Fluff wood like older dead tulip poplar or willow or real old pine, fill it up.


----------



## svk

On Sunday I took a couple hours out of my weekend grind to spend some time in the woods with my older daughter, youngest son, BIL, and nephew.





From Saturday: Here's how to haul two full sheets worth of OSB to remote locations by ATV. Steep hills can be interesting though.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Lay down a big tarp, and then scrap cardboard before loading rough wood in, will help immensely on cleanout. As long as you don't go to the roof inside nuts, it should haul a lot more than the caddy trunk. Just do a running tally in your head guesstimate weight of the wood, big round "this dude weighs a scosh more than a dogfood bag, call it 60 lbs" etc. Keep track that way, decide according to your specs what a moderate load is. Ya, you can look at your springs too, all that jazz.
> 
> I have to do this loading the tractor rear tote box else all of a sudden every bump and hill I gots no front end on the ground..steering gets fun then.... I got it down now though, wicked heavy oak and hickory fresh green, one big row in the back and some little stuff. Lighter wood two rows. Fluff wood like older dead tulip poplar or willow or real old pine, fill it up.



Cardboard and tarp is a good idea. I read an older post in this thread where someone suggested building a wooden box to Dancan for his box. I have a sheet of 4x8 plywood that's been sitting in my shed for a few months. Was going to use that to lay on the floor then attach a horizontal board toward the front to keep logs from sliding. Cardboard sounds much easier though.

I don't think I'll go over 1/2 the maximum payload in this van, just to be safe. You popping wheelies on a tractor? Now that's some redneck fun right there. 

Have a weekend of scrounging planned already. Going to in-laws to try and finish up cutting the poplar. After reading through this site I realize poplar sucks as firewood but hopefully it will get me through this year, they have big logs all in the open ready to be cut, and they have a log splitter. Can't turn that down. Also have a bucked oak tree waiting to be transported home. Trailer is waiting for me there too. 

Sunday I have a lady that responded to my firewood posts on a local community website (can't believe that post worked!). Said she has several downed trees from a year ago, a few that fell down this summer, and a few more that can come down. I have no idea what type of trees, how big they are, etc. Just have to go there and see I guess, although I don't know an oak from a poplar. I hate surprises.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> On Sunday I took a couple hours out of my weekend grind to spend some time in the woods with my older daughter, youngest son, BIL, and nephew.
> 
> View attachment 377453
> View attachment 377454
> View attachment 377455
> 
> From Saturday: Here's how to haul two full sheets worth of OSB to remote locations by ATV. Steep hills can be interesting though.
> View attachment 377456



Now that's some good wholesome family time. I like that kid holding his ears in the rifle pic. You can tell that's not his first exposure to a fire arm.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I realize poplar sucks as firewood but hopefully it will get me through this year, they have big logs all in the open ready to be cut, and they have a log splitter. Can't turn that down. Also have a bucked oak tree waiting to be transported home. Trailer is waiting for me there too.


Poplar/aspen burns great just not for very long. Great for starting fires too. Burn that when you are at home on weekends and evenings and use the good stuff for workdays and overnights. 



Ambull01 said:


> I don't know an oak from a poplar. I hate surprises.


When you scout out a scrounge with unfamiliar species just post up pictures of bark and leaves (if possible) in a new "Tree ID" post in the firewood forum. Someone here can ID anything you will come across.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Poplar/aspen burns great just not for very long. Great for starting fires too. Burn that when you are at home on weekends and evenings and use the good stuff for workdays and overnights.
> 
> 
> When you scout out a scrounge with unfamiliar species just post up pictures of bark and leaves (if possible) in a new "Tree ID" post in the firewood forum. Someone here can ID anything you will come across.



It may take a long time until I'm comfortable with leaving a fire burning while I'm not home. Don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> It may take a long time until I'm comfortable with leaving a fire burning while I'm not home. Don't know how you guys do it.


Unless you are burning in an open fireplace with screen instead of glass there is really very little risk of fire coming out of a good fireplace or furnace. Much more of a risk of chimney fire from burning wet wood or never cleaning it.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Unless you are burning in an open fireplace with screen instead of glass there is really very little risk of fire coming out of a good fireplace or furnace. Much more of a risk of chimney fire from burning wet wood or never cleaning it.



I'm going to put in a fireplace insert. It's a chimney fire that I'm concerned about. I have a unlined masonry chimney. House was built in 1891, a Victorian style house. Probably had lining of some kind once upon a time but now it's just brick and mortar I guess. There's no creosote build up. I had it checked and cleaned by a chimney sweep guy. He recommended not to use it. Father in-law said it will be fine, been working so far since 1891. 

To be safe I should probably skip wood burning this year and just stock up on firewood. Next year, after installing the SS liner and insualtion, I'll be ready to go plus have a nice supply of firewood stocked up.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I'm going to put in a fireplace insert. It's a chimney fire that I'm concerned about. I have a unlined masonry chimney. House was built in 1891, a Victorian style house. Probably had lining of some kind once upon a time but now it's just brick and mortar I guess. There's no creosote build up. I had it checked and cleaned by a chimney sweep guy. He recommended not to use it. Father in-law said it will be fine, been working so far since 1891.
> 
> To be safe I should probably skip wood burning this year and just stock up on firewood. Next year, after installing the SS liner and insualtion, I'll be ready to go plus have a nice supply of firewood stocked up.



That is a much better idea, seeing as how you are just now accumulating wood. Even split, most will be too wet to burn now. 

You could get by this year to some extent with a mixture of dead ash and tulip poplar and various small crispy dry branches of whatnot species, if the logs are split, debarked as much as possible, criss cross stacked for max sun and airflow. Both of those will dry pretty fast. Also keep several days inside and give the splits a few days near the fire so they can get some good inside drying. Just rotate a day in and burned, stay ahead that way. I do about three days here on the wall behind the stove, gives all the wood a last little bit good drying. All my bundle wood is also dried inside a few days before it is bundled or bagged. Not much, I only do a little of that, but it helps.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> That is a much better idea, seeing as how you are just now accumulating wood. Even split, most will be too wet to burn now.
> 
> You could get by this year to some extent with a mixture of dead ash and tulip poplar and various small crispy dry branches of whatnot species, if the logs are split, debarked as much as possible, criss cross stacked for max sun and airflow. Both of those will dry pretty fast. Also keep several days inside and give the splits a few days near the fire so they can get some good inside drying. Just rotate a day in and burned, stay ahead that way. I do about three days here on the wall behind the stove, gives all the wood a last little bit good drying. All my bundle wood is also dried inside a few days before it is bundled or bagged. Not much, I only do a little of that, but it helps.



I'm going to be forced to pay you guys soon for all the help you're giving me. Much appreciated. 

I have about 3-4 cords waiting for me at my in-laws. Some kind of poplar and a oak. Poplar has been down and laying in in-laws field for about 2-3 years. They said it will be good to burn this year. Not so sure I really trust them though. I've cut up about 4 logs already and split them. Water was coming out of the logs as the splitter pushed down on them. I still have about 8 or so big logs to cut. 

Speaking of the oak, I cut it the other weekend. That thing can't possibly be ready to burn. As I was bucking it, a little river of water gushed out. I thought I broke my saw for a second. Found out there was a pocket of water inside the oak. You guys ever see that? Thought I found the fountain of youth at first. 

I was planning on mainly burning the poplar with some pallets as kindling. Hopefully the pallets can get the fire hot enough to compensate for moisture content of the poplar. 

I'll build/buy a wood rack to keep near the fire.


----------



## svk

Wood that squirts water of any type definitely needs more time. A lot more time for the oak. 

Although you could probably burn for years with that unlined chimney provided there arent any unnoticed cracks in the bricks/mortar you'd be much safer with the insert and stainless chimney.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Wood that squirts water of any type definitely needs more time. A lot more time for the oak.
> 
> Although you could probably burn for years with that unlined chimney provided there arent any unnoticed cracks in the bricks/mortar you'd be much safer with the insert and stainless chimney.



Well that just killed some of my scrounging motivation, not going to lie. On the other hand it will give me time to take things slow and read/learn about bucking, felling, etc. I'm reading the USFS pdf documents and watching BC Faller videos. Lots of good info.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Well that just killed some of my scrounging motivation, not going to lie. On the other hand it will give me time to take things slow and read/learn about bucking, felling, etc. I'm reading the USFS pdf documents and watching BC Faller videos. Lots of good info.


Don't be discouraged, there's tons of standing dead timber out there that is ready to burn immediately. According to some, standing dead is the very best firewood out there. I cut some spruce this weekend and tamarack a few weeks ago that was ready to burn.

Despite what some say, a moisture meter is a good way to gauge where the wood is at. Below 20% are you are clear. Above 20% a little bit will burn too but if it's much higher save it for next year.

Look for dead trees where the bark is partially or completely off of the tree, then its definitely ready.


----------



## Ambull01

Would any of you scrounge for Leyland Cypress? A guy contacted me about several downed trees and a few more standing dead. Heard it's not the greatest firewood but was wondering if it is worth my time


----------



## dancan

Popple , cyprus , aspen all are sure better than burnin pallets , just sayin ..... LOL
Last year I sure burnt a lot of wood in the furnace the same day that I cut it , split small and a hot fire .
I also burn't a lot of dead standing spruce and pine last winter , sure made a difference from being cold or warm and I'll still cut and stack it for burning if I come across more even though I have a bit of wood ready this year and for next year .
I've given a couple of cord of wood away before and if someone needs wood I'll give some of the spf away because I know it will keep them warm .


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Popple , cyprus , aspen all are sure better than burnin pallets , just sayin ..... LOL



Depends on your pallets. Some of the ones I burn are kiln dried hardwoods. Pre-cut to stove size chunks. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I can see pallets working well in a stove but a furnace is a different animal , it burns kiln dried pallets at a very fast rate . You have to feed it constantly with a small fire because if you fill it be ready for lotsa heat because it all wants to go at once , even with the draft closed and then you're back to feeding it in a short period of time as compared to the large block of softwood that I just jimmied through the 12"x12" furnace door which will last a long time with the draft closed


----------



## mainewoods

Maybe I missed it, but are you checking CL daily? Might find some pine that's been down a while just looking for a home. Get yourself that log rack and bring some of the popple inside and put a fan on it. I've reduced the mc of many a cord of wood, with a box fan, that wasn't quite "there" yet. Ran the fan 24/7 in the basement, and within 3-4 weeks the splits were already cracking on the ends. Burned it all winter and kept us plenty warm.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I'm going to be forced to pay you guys soon for all the help you're giving me. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have about 3-4 cords waiting for me at my in-laws. Some kind of poplar and a oak. Poplar has been down and laying in in-laws field for about 2-3 years. They said it will be good to burn this year. Not so sure I really trust them though. I've cut up about 4 logs already and split them. Water was coming out of the logs as the splitter pushed down on them. I still have about 8 or so big logs to cut.
> 
> Speaking of the oak, I cut it the other weekend. That thing can't possibly be ready to burn. As I was bucking it, a little river of water gushed out. I thought I broke my saw for a second. Found out there was a pocket of water inside the oak. You guys ever see that? Thought I found the fountain of youth at first.
> 
> I was planning on mainly burning the poplar with some pallets as kindling. Hopefully the pallets can get the fire hot enough to compensate for moisture content of the poplar.
> 
> I'll build/buy a wood rack to keep near the fire.



If that is tulip poplar and that old, the bark should be falling off easily. Once split, it will dry fast.

Water in oak..I cut into a big rotten on the inside branch once while standing in an excavator bucket and got drenched. It wasn't a pocket, it was a bathtub full HAHAHAHAHA

The last of that tree is getting slowly cut up in my yard, burning some of that right this second.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Depends on your pallets. Some of the ones I burn are kiln dried hardwoods. Pre-cut to stove size chunks.
> 
> Philbert



How can you tell hardwood from softwood pallets? Probably the weight right?


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Maybe I missed it, but are you checking CL daily? Might find some pine that's been down a while just looking for a home. Get yourself that log rack and bring some of the popple inside and put a fan on it. I've reduced the mc of many a cord of wood, with a box fan, that wasn't quite "there" yet. Ran the fan 24/7 in the basement, and within 3-4 weeks the splits were already cracking on the ends. Burned it all winter and kept us plenty warm.



Yep I am. Seeing lots of free wood offers near DC but not much near me. I just have to be patient I guess. 
I'm going to buy a digital moisture reader and store some wood inside. I should make some kind of firewood clothes line. 



zogger said:


> If that is tulip poplar and that old, the bark should be falling off easily. Once split, it will dry fast.
> 
> Water in oak..I cut into a big rotten on the inside branch once while standing in an excavator bucket and got drenched. It wasn't a pocket, it was a bathtub full HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> The last of that tree is getting slowly cut up in my yard, burning some of that right this second.



Hmm, don't recall the bark falling off. Most of the logs are really big. I was only able to cut up the smaller logs. The other logs are too big for my 16" chainsaw, even after rolling them. 

You need a fire tonight? Only about 60 or so here.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> How can you tell hardwood from softwood pallets? Probably the weight right?



That's most of it. Some have boards that are quite thick and spaced close together, to hold something *heavy*. You can look at the grain, too. 

I would have a hard time cutting one of those up, those I use to store wood on when I find them, which isn't very often anymore. Economy not too great around here, hard to scrounge free heavy duty pallets. Lot of guys scrounge them and there are two places in the next little town where guys rebuild them and resell them, they done scrounged em up I think. I mostly get oddballs. You can buy the heavy duty regular ones, but free, not so much. I take any size or weight pallet I can find anymore, use them all for wood. I need like 50 more this winter. I still have a lot of used RxR ties, but pallets I am short on. About this time of year my regular work slows down to the point I can go cut a lot, trying to double my production over last year, maybe more. Just as much for the exercise as to get the wood, older ya get, the more ya need to workout.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> That's most of it. Some have boards that are quite thick and spaced close together, to hold something *heavy*. You can look at the grain, too.
> 
> I would have a hard time cutting one of those up, those I use to store wood on when I find them, which isn't very often anymore. Economy not too great around here, hard to scrounge free heavy duty pallets. Lot of guys scrounge them and there are two places in the next little town where guys rebuild them and resell them, they done scrounged em up I think. I mostly get oddballs. You can buy the heavy duty regular ones, but free, not so much. I take any size or weight pallet I can find anymore, use them all for wood. I need like 50 more this winter. I still have a lot of used RxR ties, but pallets I am short on. About this time of year my regular work slows down to the point I can go cut a lot, trying to double my production over last year, maybe more. Just as much for the exercise as to get the wood, older ya get, the more ya need to workout.



I've picked up some of those heavy pallets. They weigh a ton!

I have a place that's about a 5 minute walk away from me and another right up the street. They give pallets away. My job may have some too but I can't fit those things in my caddy unless I strap them on my roof. I have a really stupid question. How do you stack the cut up pallets? Stack them just like firewood? Cut up a 55 gallon plastic barrel into sections and stand the boards up in them?


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yep I am. Seeing lots of free wood offers near DC but not much near me. I just have to be patient I guess.
> I'm going to buy a digital moisture reader and store some wood inside. I should make some kind of firewood clothes line.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, don't recall the bark falling off. Most of the logs are really big. I was only able to cut up the smaller logs. The other logs are too big for my 16" chainsaw, even after rolling them.
> 
> You need a fire tonight? Only about 60 or so here.



Ya, small fire. Oddball pine splits/knots and oak uglies. This cabin is not leaky, it is a sieve. This is an old evolved started as a one room sharecropper cabin in ye aulden days, now three rooms, wooden slat walls, single pane windows, all old. Doesn't hold heat very well, it hits single digits around here, a coupla three times a winter, the smogger is a cookin! Been doing evening and morning fires for ..hmm..at least two weeks or so now and burned off and on from late september until mid october. Had two hard frosts last week.


----------



## MNGuns

After a long dry spell of scrounging I was just about to buy a load of logs when I got an email from a local homeowner. Five acres of standing and down trees plus a dozen live trees around the yard he wants gone. Drop em, top em, and push the junk into piles


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ya, small fire. Oddball pine splits/knots and oak uglies. This cabin is not leaky, it is a sieve. This is an old evolved started as a one room sharecropper cabin in ye aulden days, now three rooms, wooden slat walls, single pane windows, all old. Doesn't hold heat very well, it hits single digits around here, a coupla three times a winter, the smogger is a cookin! Been doing evening and morning fires for ..hmm..at least two weeks or so now and burned off and on from late september until mid october. Had two hard frosts last week.



My house will probably be the same. Built in 1891 lol. Windows are ancient. 

Well I totally had the wrong picture of GA. I didn't think it would get that cold down there. I lived in NC for a while and it wasn't as cold as MD. They usually have a little more ice down there.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I've picked up some of those heavy pallets. They weigh a ton!
> 
> I have a place that's about a 5 minute walk away from me and another right up the street. They give pallets away. My job may have some too but I can't fit those things in my caddy unless I strap them on my roof. I have a really stupid question. How do you stack the cut up pallets? Stack them just like firewood? Cut up a 55 gallon plastic barrel into sections and stand the boards up in them?



Sure, stack em up like splits, mix them in with your driest splits for that matter. Get a big magnet to pull the nails out of the ash later, home despot sells them precisely for dragging around a jobsite to get loose nails. Or just scrounge an old big busted speaker magnet.

You can technically still get those larger big poplar logs, just have to noodle from the recent cut ends, then bust chunks out with a maul. Just noodle a few slices to as far as you can reach cutting, bust it out, do it again. Gives ya more room, to get in and saw deeper. Cut a bunch like that with my old baby homie tophandle when that was my one saw plan.


----------



## spike60

Zogger, you're welcome to all of the pallets out back of my store!  Actually they don't last too long this time of year as people grab them for stacking wood. Guys also take them all year long for burning in backyard firepits. 

I did a little experiment 2 years ago with burning pallets. Just wondered if that's all you had, or needed to stretch the wood supply, what it would be like to deal with them. It works of course, but IMO not worth the hassle unless that was literally all you had. Lots of cutting to get them to stove size. You WILL hit nails occasionally. And of course, short burn times. OK for early and late season fires to take the chill out, but no good for overnights and such.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> My house will probably be the same. Built in 1891 lol. Windows are ancient.
> 
> Well I totally had the wrong picture of GA. I didn't think it would get that cold down there. I lived in NC for a while and it wasn't as cold as MD. They usually have a little more ice down there.



Georgia is pretty spiffy for an eastern state. We got from swamps/palm trees alligators in the southern and coastal parts of the state to decent enough at least cross country skiing in the winter in the mountains. We get a few to several snows a winter up in the northern part of the state every year, and plenty of teens and twenties days, and some single digits. Below zero I have only seen I think three times here. Any snowfall past two inches is just knee slapping hysterical funny, everyone still tries to go everyplace and it just plain doesn't work! HAHAHAHA! Every winter, never fails, just watch, it will be on TV again this winter.

I am way way way more used to the heat than the cold. When I was younger and lived up north, it was the opposite. Now, I call it "southern fried wuss"! HAHAHAHAHA

That's why I recommended to you heated handles saw for cold hands, cuz I want one meself for cutting in the winter!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Georgia is pretty spiffy for an eastern state. We got from swamps/palm trees alligators in the southern and coastal parts of the state to decent enough at least cross country skiing in the winter in the mountains. We get a few to several snows a winter up in the northern part of the state every year, and plenty of teens and twenties days, and some single digits. Below zero I have only seen I think three times here. Any snowfall past two inches is just knee slapping hysterical funny, everyone still tries to go everyplace and it just plain doesn't work! HAHAHAHA! Every winter, never fails, just watch, it will be on TV again this winter.
> 
> I am way way way more used to the heat than the cold. When I was younger and lived up north, it was the opposite. Now, I call it "southern fried wuss"! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's why I recommended to you heated handles saw for cold hands, cuz I want one meself for cutting in the winter!



Sounds a bit like NC. I lived in the mountains for a year after I got out of the Marine Corps. Went from living in Hawaii to the some serious for me mounting winter. It was my first experience with black ice. Not a good experience. 

You should see MD/DC area. Even with just a little rain everyone loses their mind. Accidents everywhere. 

Was it GA that had that crazy traffic build up last year? People were on the highway with no where to go. 

I was a total wuss in the mountains. Beautiful country but I wasn't ready for that. Man that was cold. There was snow in May! Could only take it for one year.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> How can you tell hardwood from softwood pallets?


What Zogger said (somewhere in there)! Mostly by grain. Some are marked. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Eastern TN/Western NC down into GA is awesome. If I had to live somewhere else east of the Mississippi and I couldn't go to Vermont I'd probably end up down there.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> That's most of it. Some have boards that are quite thick and spaced close together, to hold something *heavy*. You can look at the grain, too.
> 
> I would have a hard time cutting one of those up, those I use to store wood on when I find them, which isn't very often anymore. Economy not too great around here, hard to scrounge free heavy duty pallets. Lot of guys scrounge them and there are two places in the next little town where guys rebuild them and resell them, they done scrounged em up I think. I mostly get oddballs. You can buy the heavy duty regular ones, but free, not so much. I take any size or weight pallet I can find anymore, use them all for wood. I need like 50 more this winter. I still have a lot of used RxR ties, but pallets I am short on. About this time of year my regular work slows down to the point I can go cut a lot, trying to double my production over last year, maybe more. Just as much for the exercise as to get the wood, older ya get, the more ya need to workout.



Wait I missed this. What are the RxR ties for? Better yet, what does RxR mean? I'm assuming rail road?


----------



## Philbert

Yes. But don't burn them. Use them to stack wood on. The creosote preservative is nasty stuff to put in the air.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Eastern TN/Western NC down into GA is awesome. If I had to live somewhere else east of the Mississippi and I couldn't go to Vermont I'd probably end up down there.



Where did you go in western NC? I really like Asheville, despite the hippies. Boone is cool too, college kids not so much. Beautiful scenery up there. 

Minneapolis is one of the cleanest cities I've been to. Went there for a finance conference several years ago. I checked out that mall where you can walk over the street to. Don't remember what they call those pedestrian bridges


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Yes. But don't burn them. Use them to stack wood on. The creosote preservative is nasty stuff to put in the air.
> 
> Philbert



WTH! RR ties are made out of wood!? What happened to good strong steel.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Where did you go in western NC? I really like Asheville, despite the hippies. Boone is cool too, college kids not so much. Beautiful scenery up there.
> 
> Minneapolis is one of the cleanest cities I've been to. Went there for a finance conference several years ago. I checked out that mall where you can walk over the street to. Don't remember what they call those pedestrian bridges


I don't really remember which towns but we were driving from north Florida into Gatlinburg. That last 20 miles is a sweet drive. 

Minneapolis is pretty good as far as big cities go. Traffic to-from suburbs could be improved as there are several choke points that should have extra lanes. But very clean and fairly easy to navigate. Are you talking about the skyways that connect all of the buildings?


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> WTH! RR ties are made out of wood!? What happened to good strong steel.



Ties are the wood part. Rails are the metal part.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I don't really remember which towns but we were driving from north Florida into Gatlinburg. That last 20 miles is a sweet drive.
> 
> Minneapolis is pretty good as far as big cities go. Traffic to-from suburbs could be improved as there are several choke points that should have extra lanes. But very clean and fairly easy to navigate. Are you talking about the skyways that connect all of the buildings?



Yes that's it, skyways. Thought that was pretty cool. Real pedestrian friendly. Although they probably don't have a choice. I imagine it's kind of hard to walk around with all the snow you guys get


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Ties are the wood part. Rails are the metal part.
> 
> Philbert



Ahhh, thanks for clearing that up. I should probably stop posting every question that comes to mind. I think I'm starting to sound like a blonde.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Wait I missed this. What are the RxR ties for? Better yet, what does RxR mean? I'm assuming rail road?



Ya, I lay two ties down then straddle the pallets across them, then stack. Ties don't rot, pallets will rot directly on the ground, plus more airflow underneath. Another bonus is the kittycats can get under there, they like it and helps them on rodentia patrol.

I am stacking for years ahead, so anything to help keep things aired out and drier the better, this side of a big dedicated dry shed. Boss has a dozen or so big bundles of ties here, ghost of projects long past, said I could use them. Pallets I scrounge in town.


----------



## svk

Quiet in here tonight. Y'all must be glued to your tv's watching the "regime change" going on. LOL. 

Just one big congress race here to keep track of then I'm hitting the sack.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ya, I lay two ties down then straddle the pallets across them, then stack. Ties don't rot, pallets will rot directly on the ground, plus more airflow underneath. Another bonus is the kittycats can get under there, they like it and helps them on rodentia patrol.
> 
> I am stacking for years ahead, so anything to help keep things aired out and drier the better, this side of a big dedicated dry shed. Boss has a dozen or so big bundles of ties here, ghost of projects long past, said I could use them. Pallets I scrounge in town.



I'll have to add RR ties to my scrounge list. Was going to use pallets but I'd rather burn them as kindling. My backyard is going to look like a dump before long.


----------



## greendohn

Another tuckload made it home Monday,,rained out yesterday,,


----------



## mainewoods

MNGuns said:


> After a long dry spell of scrounging I was just about to buy a load of logs when I got an email from a local homeowner. Five acres of standing and down trees plus a dozen live trees around the yard he wants gone. Drop em, top em, and push the junk into piles





MN, that's an excellent score of firewood. Care to share how/why you happened to "be the guy" who received the e-mail from the home owner. Fellow scroungers always like to hear the details of a score of scrounged wood, especially one of that magnitude!


----------



## ncstihler

svk said:


> Eastern TN/Western NC down into GA is awesome. If I had to live somewhere else east of the Mississippi and I couldn't go to Vermont I'd probably end up down there.



As a Minnesota boy who has dropped roots in the south, I would agree with this. I moved down here Dec '12. I wasn't happy while in city, Winston-Salem, but once I found a house out in the country, near a town similar in size to where I grew up, I was much happier! It's beautiful in teh fall, but damn are there a lot of leaves to deal with! Growing up in west central MN, we didn't have many trees, pretty much all farm land.


----------



## Ambull01

ncstihler said:


> As a Minnesota boy who has dropped roots in the south, I would agree with this. I moved down here Dec '12. I wasn't happy while in city, Winston-Salem, but once I found a house out in the country, near a town similar in size to where I grew up, I was much happier! It's beautiful in teh fall, but damn are there a lot of leaves to deal with! Growing up in west central MN, we didn't have many trees, pretty much all farm land.



I know Winston-Salem. Used to live in Lexington. You ever go any of the foot hill towns (i.e. North Wilkesboro)? I wouldn't mind settling down somewhere like that when I retire, which unfortunately is a really long way off.


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> Another tuckload made it home Monday,,rained out yesterday,,View attachment 377697
> View attachment 377698



Nice clean cuts. Looks like you know what you're doing with a chainsaw. My cuts are usually a little slanted down to the right lol. 

How did your 1500 truck sit with all that wood?


----------



## ncstihler

Ambull01 said:


> I know Winston-Salem. Used to live in Lexington. You ever go any of the foot hill towns (i.e. North Wilkesboro)? I wouldn't mind settling down somewhere like that when I retire, which unfortunately is a really long way off.



Actually, I was over there about a month ago for the Brushy Mountain Apple Festival. Nice town and area.


----------



## greendohn

Ambull01 said:


> Nice clean cuts. Looks like you know what you're doing with a chainsaw. My cuts are usually a little slanted down to the right lol.
> 
> How did your 1500 truck sit with all that wood?



Thanks, Ambullo1, crooked/slanted cuts are usually a dull chain from what I've read around here. I' m pretty fortunate in that I have an old Foley-Belsaw chain sharpener and I keep a few sharpened chains in the truck, 1st sign of a chain going dull, I swap it out and I dull a lot of 'em!! ( I have to strap and drag wood out quite a bit which makes for dirty wood)

How does the old truck sit??? LOL, I usually load him down close to the bump stops!! and ride him home real nice and slow down the back roads,,


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> Thanks, Ambullo1, crooked/slanted cuts are usually a dull chain from what I've read around here. I' m pretty fortunate in that I have an old Foley-Belsaw chain sharpener and I keep a few sharpened chains in the truck, 1st sign of a chain going dull, I swap it out and I dull a lot of 'em!! ( I have to strap and drag wood out quite a bit which makes for dirty wood)
> 
> How does the old truck sit??? LOL, I usually load him down close to the bump stops!! and ride him home real nice and slow down the back roads,,



Yeah, been reading that too. I find if I switch my hands (use my lefty as the trigger puller and right hand on top handle) my cuts are a lot straighter. That may or may not be a sign of unconsciously over compensating for a dull chain by pushing with my right hand I guess. I really need to stop over thinking this stuff. 

I've never paid much attention to payload ratings on trucks until recently. The whole 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, etc ratings seem obsolete. I thought a 1 ton truck will be able to hold approximately 1 ton but I was mistaken. I've also been reading car manufactures try to fudge the payload by removing parts from the trucks before they are weighed to artificially increase the numbers. Seems a bit shady to me.


----------



## greendohn

I've never paid attention to payload ratings. Hacking firewood is all I use this truck for and never haul on anything but the back roads, long, slow easy acceleration and just putt-putt along nice and easy to get home. Long slow stops taking it easy on the brakes.
The old truck was a "Fleet Truck" and a buddy of mine claims it's a "heavy 1/2",,he tried to show me how the springs were bigger/heavier than the ones on his '96 Dodge,,I couldn't really see much difference, but mine does sit just a little taller than his when it's empty,,I dunno.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, been reading that too. I find if I switch my hands (use my lefty as the trigger puller and right hand on top handle) my cuts are a lot straighter. That may or may not be a sign of unconsciously over compensating for a dull chain by pushing with my right hand I guess. I really need to stop over thinking this stuff.
> 
> I've never paid much attention to payload ratings on trucks until recently. The whole 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, etc ratings seem obsolete. I thought a 1 ton truck will be able to hold approximately 1 ton but I was mistaken. I've also been reading car manufactures try to fudge the payload by removing parts from the trucks before they are weighed to artificially increase the numbers. Seems a bit shady to me.



I wouldn't do that swapping hands too much, a few exceptions but not many. You should never be able to look straight down the bar when running the saw. Keep your face out of the plane of a possible kick back swing. 

I saw a big saw once bind in the kerf for a sec and kick back and out and just about cut the dude, he was too far over and staring down his cut.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I wouldn't do that swapping hands too much, a few exceptions but not many. You should never be able to look straight down the bar when running the saw. Keep your face out of the plane of a possible kick back swing.
> 
> I saw a big saw once bind in the kerf for a sec and kick back and out and just about cut the dude, he was too far over and staring down his cut.



You're right. I just did it a couple times to figure out why my cuts were slanting. They stay straight on small diameter stuff but slanted on the big poplars. 

About not looking straight down the bar, I was doing that too lol. Thanks to this site, the USFS pdf docs, and the BC Faller site I stopped. I don't any part of my body directly behind the bar now.


----------



## Ambull01

Ambull01 said:


> You're right. I just did it a couple times to figure out why my cuts were slanting. They stay straight on small diameter stuff but slanted on the big poplars.
> 
> About not looking straight down the bar, I was doing that too lol. Thanks to this site, the USFS pdf docs, and the BC Faller site I stopped. I don't any part of my body directly behind the bar now.



Just figured out why the slants are more pronounced on bigger diameter wood lol. The bigger it is, the more pronounced it will be. Duh! More distance to travel hence a slight imperfection in direction is magnified. I'll get this stuff right sooner or later.


----------



## wudpirat

Time for the Oxford Woodpirate to rant
Before joining this site, I was fat, dumb and happy. Cutting my firewood with a Stihl 015. I purchased in '73.
Hauling it home in my Mazda p/u (overloaded of course) spliting with a axe and maul,
Now I have over a dozen running chainsaws, another dozen waiting to fix and parts saws.
Two Dakota p/u and a hydro splitter, two ATVs with trailers and a trailer to haul the ATVs.
Couple helmets w/face shields and muffs couple pair full wrap chaps, couple 100ft bulk chain and the breaker and spinner to assemble, Oregon chain clone chain grinder and enough files and gages to supply a good size shop.
Was at Lowes yesterday. Came home with a qt 40:1 mix, bottle of Husky oil, bar mounted file fixture and a moisture meter.
The file fixture was to replace the one I missplaced ten years ago and the MM to prove my old tried and true dryness tester.
I would take a fresh split, put it up to my cheek. If it felt warm, it was good to burn, it it felt cold, it was too wet and needed more time. How did I do?
A fresh split chunk of dry pine felt warm, MM said 10%. A split piece of red oak felt luke warm. MM said 19~20%.
Cost me $20 to find out I wasn't to far off.
The 40:1 premix goes into the just in case box, along with the extra chain, spark plug, bar oil scrench and wedges and a saw, to be determine by the nature of the emergency.
Before this site, I didn't know I needed all that gear. You guys are doing your best to keep me broke.
Rant over, back to fat dumb and happy. 
CUL


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Time for the Oxford Woodpirate to rant
> Before joining this site, I was fat, dumb and happy. Cutting my firewood with a Stihl 015. I purchased in '73.
> Hauling it home in my Mazda p/u (overloaded of course) spliting with a axe and maul,
> Now I have over a dozen running chainsaws, another dozen waiting to fix and parts saws.
> Two Dakota p/u and a hydro splitter, two ATVs with trailers and a trailer to haul the ATVs.
> Couple helmets w/face shields and muffs couple pair full wrap chaps, couple 100ft bulk chain and the breaker and spinner to assemble, Oregon chain clone chain grinder and enough files and gages to supply a good size shop.
> Was at Lowes yesterday. Came home with a qt 40:1 mix, bottle of Husky oil, bar mounted file fixture and a moisture meter.
> The file fixture was to replace the one I missplaced ten years ago and the MM to prove my old tried and true dryness tester.
> I would take a fresh split, put it up to my cheek. If it felt warm, it was good to burn, it it felt cold, it was too wet and needed more time. How did I do?
> A fresh split chunk of dry pine felt warm, MM said 10%. A split piece of red oak felt luke warm. MM said 19~20%.
> Cost me $20 to find out I wasn't to far off.
> The 40:1 premix goes into the just in case box, along with the extra chain, spark plug, bar oil scrench and wedges and a saw, to be determine by the nature of the emergency.
> Before this site, I didn't know I needed all that gear. You guys are doing your best to keep me broke.
> Rant over, back to fat dumb and happy.
> CUL



Just sounds like it took you a while to understand the American dream, that's all.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Time for the Oxford Woodpirate to rant
> Before joining this site, I was fat, dumb and happy. Cutting my firewood with a Stihl 015. I purchased in '73.
> Hauling it home in my Mazda p/u (overloaded of course) spliting with a axe and maul,
> Now I have over a dozen running chainsaws, another dozen waiting to fix and parts saws.
> Two Dakota p/u and a hydro splitter, two ATVs with trailers and a trailer to haul the ATVs.
> Couple helmets w/face shields and muffs couple pair full wrap chaps, couple 100ft bulk chain and the breaker and spinner to assemble, Oregon chain clone chain grinder and enough files and gages to supply a good size shop.
> Was at Lowes yesterday. Came home with a qt 40:1 mix, bottle of Husky oil, bar mounted file fixture and a moisture meter.
> The file fixture was to replace the one I missplaced ten years ago and the MM to prove my old tried and true dryness tester.
> I would take a fresh split, put it up to my cheek. If it felt warm, it was good to burn, it it felt cold, it was too wet and needed more time. How did I do?
> A fresh split chunk of dry pine felt warm, MM said 10%. A split piece of red oak felt luke warm. MM said 19~20%.
> Cost me $20 to find out I wasn't to far off.
> The 40:1 premix goes into the just in case box, along with the extra chain, spark plug, bar oil scrench and wedges and a saw, to be determine by the nature of the emergency.
> Before this site, I didn't know I needed all that gear. You guys are doing your best to keep me broke.
> Rant over, back to fat dumb and happy.
> CUL



skidsteer with a grapple...


----------



## MNGuns

mainewoods said:


> MN, that's an excellent score of firewood. Care to share how/why you happened to "be the guy" who received the e-mail from the home owner. Fellow scroungers always like to hear the details of a score of scrounged wood, especially one of that magnitude!View attachment 377699


 
Just a simple want ad on Craigslist. Some times you get a lot of hits, other times it's quite for weeks. Keep your ad fresh and be ready if you get a bite.


----------



## MountainHigh

wudpirat said:


> Time for the Oxford Woodpirate to rant
> Before joining this site, I was fat, dumb and happy. Cutting my firewood with a Stihl 015. I purchased in '73.
> Hauling it home in my Mazda p/u (overloaded of course) spliting with a axe and maul,
> Now I have over a dozen running chainsaws, another dozen waiting to fix and parts saws.
> Two Dakota p/u and a hydro splitter, two ATVs with trailers and a trailer to haul the ATVs.
> Couple helmets w/face shields and muffs couple pair full wrap chaps, couple 100ft bulk chain and the breaker and spinner to assemble, Oregon chain clone chain grinder and enough files and gages to supply a good size shop.
> Was at Lowes yesterday. Came home with a qt 40:1 mix, bottle of Husky oil, bar mounted file fixture and a moisture meter.
> The file fixture was to replace the one I missplaced ten years ago and the MM to prove my old tried and true dryness tester.
> I would take a fresh split, put it up to my cheek. If it felt warm, it was good to burn, it it felt cold, it was too wet and needed more time. How did I do?
> A fresh split chunk of dry pine felt warm, MM said 10%. A split piece of red oak felt luke warm. MM said 19~20%.
> Cost me $20 to find out I wasn't to far off.
> The 40:1 premix goes into the just in case box, along with the extra chain, spark plug, bar oil scrench and wedges and a saw, to be determine by the nature of the emergency.
> Before this site, I didn't know I needed all that gear. You guys are doing your best to keep me broke.
> Rant over, back to fat dumb and happy.
> CUL



LOL - I can relate with the moisture tester - you use it once, realize you could read your wood as well as any machine, and into the pile of once thought useful stuff it goes, never to be seen again. Until one fine morning, your wife happens to have too many cups of coffee and goes on a cyclonic cleaning binge, figuring she has license to include your tool shed (ohhhh the horror), and after throwing your stuff into various neatly organized piles, that you unfortunately will never know where anything is again, her eagle eye spots the once buried little moisture meter ..... and in her cleaning frenzy she asks .... "can I use this to measure the turkey in the oven" ...... 

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go


----------



## dancan

Glad to see some of us got a scrounge in [emoji106]


----------



## Marine5068

Work colleague of mine wants to remove a large two-trunk Shagbark Hickory tree and said I can have it all.
He wont be dropping the tree until next year and it's only 1/2 km from my place.
Looks like a good score.
I'll try to get a pic of it to post next time I'm out to his place.


----------



## benp

greendohn said:


> *Thanks, Ambullo1, crooked/slanted cuts are usually a dull chain from what I've read around here*. I' m pretty fortunate in that I have an old Foley-Belsaw chain sharpener and I keep a few sharpened chains in the truck, 1st sign of a chain going dull, I swap it out and I dull a lot of 'em!! ( I have to strap and drag wood out quite a bit which makes for dirty wood)
> 
> How does the old truck sit??? LOL, I usually load him down close to the bump stops!! and ride him home real nice and slow down the back roads,,



Or your beat and dove in non-perpendicular. I know someone quite well that's guilty of that.

I scrounged up another Sugar Maple top today. I noticed this one when setting up my deer blind last weekend and only 40 yards from the trail.

The 510 wanted to eat today. I took it in to clear my path for the wheeler and cart, got up to the tree, and started cutting. Next thing I knew, cutting was done. Gary Lazer Eyes 7900 did not even get un-scabbarded.







Fiskared and loaded. It split awesome! I was surprised. I only left a 4 foot piece that was straight punky.





This is some of my dead sugar maple top scrounge from the weekend that was across the trail. It's the gray wood. I wish I could find a whole tree like that 4 feet in diameter.


----------



## benp

Marine5068 said:


> Work colleague of mine wants to remove a large two-trunk Shagbark Hickory tree and said I can have it all.
> He wont be dropping the tree until next year and it's only 1/2 km from my place.
> Looks like a good score.
> I'll try to get a pic of it to post next time I'm out to his place.



Shagbark Hickory in Canada? What?

DAMN!!!! That is awesome!!!!

I brought home a bunch of seeds from my folks place in KY and tried to grow them. Unfortunately my dumba*s didn't realize there were 5 steps of dealing with said seeds before burying them in the ground.


----------



## Ambull01

Why is everyone from MN or Canada in this thread?


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> Why is everyone from MN or Canada in this thread?



The rest of them didn't pass the exam! 

When asked how many digits they have on both their feet, they all said 10 !

Or maybe it was the tricky question about what to do if you get frost bite on the end of your D__k !


----------



## svk

All jokes aside there are only about 4-5 MN boys on here plus whitespider who is just south of the border. His family used to have a cabin in MN but not sure if we want to claim him as one of ours


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> All jokes aside there are only about 4-5 MN boys on here plus whitespider who is just south of the border. His family used to have a cabin in MN but not sure if we want to claim him as one of ours



.... and if you go back some pages you'll see other posters from NY, Georgia, CT, Indiana etc. ... and of course Maine / Mainewoods started this nice thread.


----------



## svk

Seems like most people on here are either northeast or Midwest with a few southerners and Appalachia folks mixed in.

Not much from PNW except for, well nevermind.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Except for steves girl friend hehehehehe. Btw when I retire its of to bristol tn for me, they got a dragstrip, circle track, and cheap beer. Got a BIL down there, visit quite often, every time were out catching a game and having a beer I meet the nicest folks. Always friendly, up here in NY I'm more likely to need bail money from jerks wanting to start trouble.


----------



## Ambull01

Yeah you guys are right, lots of states are represented here. Maybe it just seems like more are from MN and Canada because ya'll are the loudest. 

Got a stupid question. I'm going to scrounge some wood this weekend. Lady said the downed trees in her "acreage" is some kind of oak. I know oak is good firewood but it takes so long to season! Do you guys really season oak for 2-3 years?


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Except for steves girl friend hehehehehe. Btw when I retire its of to bristol tn for me, they got a dragstrip, circle track, and cheap beer. Got a BIL down there, visit quite often, every time were out catching a game and having a beer I meet the nicest folks. Always friendly, up here in NY I'm more likely to need bail money from jerks wanting to start trouble.



Sounds like the NC Appalachian mountains. Everyone waves as you drive by. Took me a while to get used to that. Nothing like that around here. I believe DC/MD has some of the most rudest drivers in the U.S.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Depends on how skinny you split it, how much sun light and wind its exspossed to. And oh yeah what kinda oak is it?


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Depends on how skinny you split it, how much sun light and wind its exspossed to. And oh yeah what kinda oak is it?



I see, so lots of variables. I think it's white oak. I'll take some pics this weekend and try and figure out for sure.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I believe DC/MD has some of the most rudest drivers in the U.S.


They aren't like folks from rural Texas that's for sure. 

But I think Philly drivers are the worst.


----------



## greendohn

Ambull01 said:


> Why is everyone from MN or Canada in this thread?



Nope, I'm not Canukistanian nor Ministonian,,I'm from out here in God's country,,where the soil is fertile and the fishes are sneaky-elusive beasts,,


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Except for steves girl friend hehehehehe.


I think Olyman (where is he lately) and Spidey are high above me on a certain member's dance card


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> Sounds like the NC Appalachian mountains. Everyone waves as you drive by. Took me a while to get used to that. Nothing like that around here. I believe DC/MD has some of the most rudest drivers in the U.S.



Thats not true. We just don't like people from the eastern shore.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> They aren't like folks from rural Texas that's for sure.
> 
> But I think Philly drivers are the worst.



Haven't been to Philly in a while. I need to go up, get a cheese steak, and scrounge some firewood. I'll see if they are worse than DC beltway drivers. 



greendohn said:


> Nope, I'm not Canukistanian nor Ministonian,,I'm from out here in God's country,,where the soil is fertile and the fishes are sneaky-elusive beasts,,



I thought NC was God's country. I went to Indianapolis, I like that town too. Pretty simple actually finding your way around, not like other cities.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Thats not true. We just don't like people from the eastern shore.



lol. Well you can have the grid lock. No seriously, I heard it on DC 101 (best station ever BTW). DC has the rudest drivers in the nation.


----------



## Zale

I don't know about rudest but I would say they are not the brightest. I commute 10 minutes to work so I get to avoid the rush hour traffic until I jump in a tree truck and join the madness.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> I don't know about rudest but I would say they are not the brightest. I commute 10 minutes to work so I get to avoid the rush hour traffic until I jump in a tree truck and join the madness.



They can't drive worth a lick either. Throw some rain in the mix and there's accidents every where. 

So you drive a tree truck huh. Umm, you have any scroungable firewood?


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> Got a stupid question. I'm going to scrounge some wood this weekend. Lady said the downed trees in her "acreage" is some kind of oak. I know oak is good firewood but it takes so long to season! Do you guys really season oak for 2-3 years?





Splitting it in small pieces will really speed up the drying process, especially oak. Stack it in rows running north to south for maximum sun exposure, and out in the open as much as you can, so the prevailing wind can work it's magic. Remember that sunny,hot, never any shade, spot last summer. The one where you wouldn't set up a lawn chair on any given really hot day. That's where your wood pile should be. With oak, there is no better time to c/s/s it than right now. Yesterday would have been better.


----------



## mainewoods

If that "oak" has been down a while and the bark is showing any signs of falling off, you are that much further ahead of the game. Ask her how long it's been down, you might get lucky and find out it's been a year or two, which is a whole better than completely green. There are lot's of "tricks" to speed up seasoning firewood on here, and online. These particular red oak were left behind by a logging outfit and were down for 3 years. I split them small, stacked them in Aug., and by Oct. they were cracked on the ends and ready enough to burn. Got a stove full burning right now. Not perfectly dry, but very burnable, and that 3 month seasoning time wasn't even during the best drying time of the year.


----------



## fj40

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah you guys are right, lots of states are represented here. Maybe it just seems like more are from MN and Canada because ya'll are the loudest.
> 
> Got a stupid question. I'm going to scrounge some wood this weekend. Lady said the downed trees in her "acreage" is some kind of oak. I know oak is good firewood but it takes so long to season! Do you guys really season oak for 2-3 years?


 
Hey Ambull01,
I normally collect blow downs or standing dead in the spring, c/s/s and the wood is more than ready for the following winter. It’s been my experience that oak doesn’t need two years to season. Two or three years ago a large white oak came down in a September storm, I promptly cut it up into rounds with the help of my neighbor. I stacked the rounds exposing them to the elements all winter, the following spring I spilt and stacked them in my wood shed and they burned just fine the following winter. Maybe it’s our lovely Maryland summers. I’m not trying to be argumentative just giving you my experience. Hey, I’ll be heading to the eastern shore this Saturday my daughter is in the State field hockey championship.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> If that "oak" has been down a while and the bark is showing any signs of falling off, you are that much further ahead of the game. Ask her how long it's been down, you might get lucky and find out it's been a year or two, which is a whole better than completely green. There are lot's of "tricks" to speed up seasoning firewood on here, and online. These particular red oak were left behind by a logging outfit and were down for 3 years. I split them small, stacked them in Aug., and by Oct. they were cracked on the ends and ready enough to burn. Got a stove full burning right now. Not perfectly dry, but very burnable, and that 3 month seasoning time wasn't even during the best drying time of the year. View attachment 377849



Hmm, thanks for posting that pic. If I saw that in the woods, I probably would have passed on it. Looks rotted to me with my untrained eye. I think the lady said most of the oak has been down about a year. Others just came down this summer. If I do burn this year, I'll just use all the poplar and save the oak for next year.



fj40 said:


> Hey Ambull01,
> I normally collect blow downs or standing dead in the spring, c/s/s and the wood is more than ready for the following winter. It’s been my experience that oak doesn’t need two years to season. Two or three years ago a large white oak came down in a September storm, I promptly cut it up into rounds with the help of my neighbor. I stacked the rounds exposing them to the elements all winter, the following spring I spilt and stacked them in my wood shed and they burned just fine the following winter. Maybe it’s our lovely Maryland summers. I’m not trying to be argumentative just giving you my experience. Hey, I’ll be heading to the eastern shore this Saturday my daughter is in the State field hockey championship.



Not argumentative at all. That was just what I read on ********** so it's good to know I don't have to sit on the oak for so long before I burn it.

What part of MD are you? I love the eastern shore. Oh, stay away from it Sunday. They're having a bridge run or something.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, thanks for posting that pic. If I saw that in the woods, I probably would have passed on it. Looks rotted to me with my untrained eye. I think the lady said most of the oak has been down about a year. Others just came down this summer. If I do burn this year, I'll just up all the poplar and save the oak for next year.


If you ever see blowdown in the woods, just cut one section of round out of it to see if it's good because things like oak can sit for a long time and still be solid.


----------



## Ambull01

I think I may have another scrounge opportunity. Anyone know what lap wood means? Saw a CL post about a logging operation and they said there's plenty of lap wood for free.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> If you ever see blowdown in the woods, just cut one section of round out of it to see if it's good because things like oak can sit for a long time and still be solid.



Unfortunately the same cannot be said for my Sugar Maples but I think they hit the ground with one foot in the punky grave already.


----------



## Ambull01

I think I just hit the jackpot. Called the guy from CL. He just had 15 acres logged. Said if he had to guess there's hundreds of cords left. Real close to my house too. I heard I have to post pics or no one will believe me so I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## greendohn

This was yesterdays' chore. Had already cleared a bunch of brush to the left of the Beech. Still another truckload of Beech in there, a Cherry and one other tree. This mess is just off a long lane/driveway and strapping, dragging the wood outta' the brush is the only way to go!!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I think I just hit the jackpot. Called the guy from CL. He just had 15 acres logged. Said if he had to guess there's hundreds of cords left. Real close to my house too. I heard I have to post pics or no one will believe me so I'll do that this weekend.


Yes pictures are a must 

If he logged 15 acres and they took the timber there's definitely not hundreds of cords but should be enough tops and stumps to keep you in business for some time.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Yes pictures are a must
> 
> If he logged 15 acres and they took the timber there's definitely not hundreds of cords but should be enough tops and stumps to keep you in business for some time.



Damn, I was hoping I could get about 5 years ahead or so. Hope my Homelite holds up to the abuse. I don't think it was made to see this kind of duty


----------



## svk

Homelites will cut years worth of firewood. Use good gas/oil and don't cut with dull chain and you'll be fine.


----------



## svk

All of this talk about wearing out chainsaws is mostly nonsense. Unless you are a pro cutting with your saws every single day a decent saw that is properly maintained will last years to decades. But if you need to justify the purchase to your wife, yeah they only last a year or two.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Homelites will cut years worth of firewood. Use good gas/oil and don't cut with dull chain and you'll be fine.



 About that, remember I mentioned I knew nothing about chainsaws/felling/bucking/etc? Well I've been using old fuel, have never cleaned the air filter, left fuel in the saw for prolonged periods, took apart the saw and thought the carb adjustment screws held the cover on, yanked on the handles trying to get the saw out of pinched logs, etc. Now I believe it's 4 stroking at WOT, I think. Poor little Homelite.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> All of this talk about wearing out chainsaws is mostly nonsense. Unless you are a pro cutting with your saws every single day a decent saw will last years to decades. But if you need to justify the purchase to your wife, yeah they only last a year or two.



haha!! Dang it man, she's been reading this thread!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> About that, remember I mentioned I knew nothing about chainsaws/felling/bucking/etc? Well I've been using old fuel, have never cleaned the air filter, left fuel in the saw for prolonged periods, took apart the saw and thought the carb adjustment screws held the cover on, yanked on the handles trying to get the saw out of pinched logs, etc. Now I believe it's 4 stroking at WOT, I think. Poor little Homelite.


Well at long as its running on the rich side you are fine. There are a couple good tuning videos on YouTube.


----------



## svk

If you are running a small saw, then whatever you do, DO NOT test run a big saw.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Well at long as its running on the rich side you are fine. There are a couple good tuning videos on YouTube.



Okay, I don't know what I'm talking about then. At WOT, it sounds like it's almost bogging down. I'm going to tinker with the carb settings this week before I go and see the 15 acres. I've been reading about carb tuning so hope I get it right. 




svk said:


> If you are running a small saw, then whatever you do, DO NOT test run a big saw.



I notice you have a collection. My Homelite is only 33cc. Would going to a Makita 6421 pose any issues as far as handling the saw? Meaning, I'm sure it will be faster and all but how big of a difference does it make with kickbacks and other dangers?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Okay, I don't know what I'm talking about then. At WOT, it sounds like it's almost bogging down. I'm going to tinker with the carb settings this week before I go and see the 15 acres. I've been reading about carb tuning so hope I get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you have a collection. My Homelite is only 33cc. Would going to a Makita 6421 pose any issues as far as handling the saw? Meaning, I'm sure it will be faster and all but how big of a difference does it make with kickbacks and other dangers?


Not sure as I'm not knowledgable on Makitas. 

You want it to just 4 stroke at WOT. That's perfect. But when in doubt too rich (adjustment screw turned out too far) is far superior to too lean (adjustment screw turned in past 4 stroke).


----------



## svk

Just googled it. 

Yes at 4.7 HP that Makita will cause belly laughter and hysterical cackling upon first use.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Just googled it.
> 
> Yes at 4.7 HP that Makita will cause belly laughter and hysterical cackling upon first use.



So will a 5.7 one on crack. [emoji2]


----------



## dancan

Ambull , kickback is the result of the bar tip top contacting something while the chain is rotating , makes no difference if it's 33cc or 133cc so be mindfull of that with any saw .
Since you have a potential score on tops it'll be great if you get it , a great place to learn about bucking trees , getting a bar pinched under tension and cutting the odd rock ....
While this guy isn't very graceful there are some good tips in the video .



This guy is smooth .



And Art , a member here has tons of experience .


----------



## dancan

And here's Art dropping a big pine tree with a 16" bar (I think) and showing some tools of the trade .


----------



## Philbert

Never saw a screw in wedge used for falling.

The guy in the Jonsered video is using a method called 'snedding' - lots of YouTube videos on it. Scandinavian technique used on conifers, where the saw body is basically rested on, and dragged along, the trunk while removing all the little branches. 

I am a believer in working on skill, and developing speed. I know that there are some who believe you motivate people to work fast, and they develop skill along the way in order to keep up.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Not sure as I'm not knowledgable on Makitas.
> 
> You want it to just 4 stroke at WOT. That's perfect. But when in doubt too rich (adjustment screw turned out too far) is far superior to too lean (adjustment screw turned in past 4 stroke).



Well I think it's way too rich. 



svk said:


> Just googled it.
> 
> Yes at 4.7 HP that Makita will cause belly laughter and hysterical cackling upon first use.



Sounds like a great time. Hopefully I can pick one up from HD soon.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , kickback is the result of the bar tip top contacting something while the chain is rotating , makes no difference if it's 33cc or 133cc so be mindfull of that with any saw .
> Since you have a potential score on tops it'll be great if you get it , a great place to learn about bucking trees , getting a bar pinched under tension and cutting the odd rock ....
> While this guy isn't very graceful there are some good tips in the video .



First guy reminds me of Keanu Reeves, really jerky. Wouldn't want to be anywhere near that guy, seems a little dangerous.

Second guy really is smooth. Uses both sides of the bar really quick.

Art is a chainsaw surgeon. That was impressive.


----------



## dancan

Phil , I'm not sure but I think snedding is just the British term ...
I'm trying to find the original Scandinavian fellow that brought the "Smooth" in delimbing , I remember seeing it once or twice .


----------



## dancan

Ambull , the first guy's vids are still full of good info .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> And here's Art dropping a big pine tree with a 16" bar (I think) and showing some tools of the trade .




Damn that guy is a pro. No hesitation. I wouldn't be brave enough to use that bar thing. Looks like the tree rocks back a little. I would be running away from that.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , you can't have fear in the woods , respect yes , but no fear .


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Never saw a screw in wedge used for falling.
> 
> The guy in the Jonsered video is using a method called 'snedding' - lots of YouTube videos on it. Scandinavian technique used on conifers, where the saw body is basically rested on, and dragged along, the trunk while removing all the little branches.
> 
> I am a believer in working on skill, and developing speed. I know that there are some who believe you motivate people to work fast, and they develop skill along the way in order to keep up.
> 
> Philbert



I must learn about this snedding. That looks sweet. I'd probably have a kickback though. Bar tip looked a little close on some kicks. 



dancan said:


> Ambull , the first guy's vids are still full of good info .



True. Sorry, I just hate Keanu Reeves and his jerky motions.


----------



## dancan

Here it is Phil .


----------



## Philbert

Dat's da one!

(not saying that I practice this - more for a production limber IMHO. Using your knee to guide a running saw also makes me nervous - too easy to slip your knee into a moving chain.)

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Here it is Phil .




That's nice! Never seen someone operate a saw like that.


----------



## Philbert

Soren Eriksson introduced many different techniques for cutting in the 1980s (?). Some have been accepted more than others. Some people reject/fought his approaches. You can Google his name for more info. You might really like his 'Game of Logging' (GOL) training, and look for a local session.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Soren Eriksson introduced many different techniques for cutting in the 1980s (?). Some have been accepted more than others. Some people reject/fought his approaches. You can Google his name for more info. You might really like his 'Game of Logging' (GOL) training, and look for a local session.
> 
> Philbert



I've seen GOL mentioned a lot. Seems a lot of the pros don't like it for some reason?


----------



## svk

No scrounging tonight but had second row tickets to see this guy. Awesome show!

Apparently people get emotional during "The Dance". Not me but "The River" is person is pretty damn powerful.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Here it is Phil .




Ah yes snedding. 

When I finally saw what snedding was, I then understood why SawTroll always spits and sputters about saw handling. 

Watching those videos it makes sense.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> Ah yes snedding.
> 
> When I finally saw what snedding was, I then understood why SawTroll always spits and sputters about saw handling.
> 
> Watching those videos it makes sense.



Sounds like snedding is synonymous with limbing, it's just what Europeans call it. So I'm guess the differences are they routinely use both sides of the bar and try to keep the body of the chainsaw on the log. In contrast, from Art's video, he mainly used the bottom of the bar and didn't rest the saw on the log. Seems like snedding would force you to bend really low the entire length of the log if it's resting on the ground.


----------



## mainewoods

Until you get really proficient and comfortable with a chainsaw , don't go for speed when limbing. It will come as you gain more saw time. Armed with knowledge and PPE ( personal protection equipment) you will respect the dangers of cutting wood, not fear them.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Sounds like snedding is synonymous with limbing, it's just what Europeans call it.



I think it is more of one systematic approach used on specific types of trees. Not the only way to limb. Would not work on all species of trees, or all sizes. For production limbing of certain sized conifers. 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Until you get really proficient and comfortable with a chainsaw , don't go for speed when limbing. It will come as you gain more saw time. Armed with knowledge and PPE ( personal protection equipment) you will respect the dangers of cutting wood, not fear them.



Some wise words right there. Reminds me of Marine Corps boot camp. Had a Force Recon drill instructor. He kept telling us "slow is smooth, smooth is fast." He was right lol. Kept trying to rush and would be jerky and usually slow breaking down my rifle, making rack, etc. Decided to listen to him and concentrated on what I was doing. Speed really picked up. It worked for the rifle range too. Go through my correct sight alignment/sight picture, trigger squeeze, follow through, weapon on safe, plot shot in book, etc. Became a really good shooter doing that. Well, compared to what I was shooting.


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> I think it is more of one systematic approach used on specific types of trees. Not the only way to limb. Would not work on all species of trees, or all sizes. For production limbing of certain sized conifers.
> 
> Philbert


100% agree.


----------



## mainewoods

If I was cutting for a outfit and it was a company saw, I would not hesitate to limb with Eriksson's method. If it was my own saw, I would'nt. That seems like a lot of wear on those "pivot points" he speaks of. Can't think of a much quicker way to wear out a saw, than to be constantly dragging it over rough bark like that. JMO


----------



## Philbert

I think that there would be a lot of cosmetic scraping, etc. but in a production environment, a saw (a truck, etc. ) is a consumable item that gets figured into the cost. 

The knee thing scares me most. 

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Not to mention the pitch smeared all over the saw. I would imagine the clutch cover and the starter housing would take quite a beating and need to be replaced a few times. The knee thing sure seems like an accident waiting to happen for sure.


----------



## Ambull01

Great points. I was thinking the chain may snag on something/loosen with all the dragging. I'm kind of curious how they prevent kickbacks? If kickbacks occur when the upper tip of the chain/bar contacts something, this would look like a prime scenario for it to happen. Or perhaps I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## mainewoods

If you listen again you will hear him say to use full throttle before touching a limb and use the center of the bar.


----------



## svk

Going to have to study those videos a bit more. I end up having to clean up a lot of balsam every year.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> If you listen again you will hear him say to use full throttle before touching a limb and use the center of the bar.



Hmm, I don't hear him say that. Hopefully I cut more hardwood so I never get to try this technique lol.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Great points. I was thinking the chain may snag on something/loosen with all the dragging. I'm kind of curious how they prevent kickbacks? If kickbacks occur when the upper tip of the chain/bar contacts something, this would look like a prime scenario for it to happen. Or perhaps I have no idea what I'm talking about.



Possibility always, just have to watch what you are doing and always know where your bar tip is.

I have tried that technique..I don't need to do it, but it is fun. Beats on the saw some, sure. I more take my time and milk trees out with precision cuts over drag and slash though. I didn't look at this particular video but have seen other examples.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I more take my time and milk trees out with precision cuts over drag and slash through.


Great point, when I'm cutting evergreens for firewood I usually try to trim the branches as close to the trunk as possible. I hate sharp branches and knobs poking out that reduce the amount of wood I can put in the stove. 

If you're cutting trees for money that's another story.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Possibility always, just have to watch what you are doing and always know where your bar tip is.
> 
> I have tried that technique..I don't need to do it, but it is fun. Beats on the saw some, sure. I more take my time and milk trees out with precision cuts over drag and slash though. I didn't look at this particular video but have seen other examples.



You know what's kind of funny? Art's video shows him limbing a tree real quick. Then, in the snedding video, they show a guy slowly and kind of awkwardly limbing a tree before they do the super fast snedding/Soren method. Possibly a little marketing tactic.


----------



## svk

Just keep in mind the guy using the technique is an expert and has more experience than at least 99+ percent of the people on here. 

I'd only advocate trying that after you are very proficient with standard limbing practices.


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> Maybe it just seems like more are from MN and Canada because ya'll are the loudest.



Canadians aren't *LOUD* ... WE'RE JUST HAPPY TO CRAWL OUT OF OUR IGLOOS AND SEE YOU 

I'll hope to soon post my next wood scrounge up the mountain before snow hits ... for now, it's back to feeding the sled team


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just keep in mind the guy using the technique is an expert and has more experience than at least 99+ percent of the people on here.
> 
> I'd only advocate trying that after you are very proficient with standard limbing practices.



Good point. He uses that chainsaw like a precision instrument. 



MountainHigh said:


> Canadians aren't *LOUD* ... WE'RE JUST HAPPY TO CRAWL OUT OF OUR IGLOOS AND SEE YOU
> 
> I'll hope to soon post my next wood scrounge up the mountain before snow hits ... for now, it's back to feeding the sled team



Muahahaha! You have pics of your sled team? Or is your "sled team" your kids? Always wanted to do a dog sled ride.


----------



## MountainHigh

these guys look like they could be related to my dog sled team 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/497718196290377931/


----------



## Ambull01

Nice team. Probably not that great in deep snow though.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, I don't hear him say that. Hopefully I cut more hardwood so I never get to try this technique lol.





It was in the Jonsered limbing video ( 2nd video). My bad.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> It was in the Jonsered limbing video ( 2nd video). My bad.



Yep, you're absolutely right. Didn't catch that the first time I saw it. It's amazing how I can watch someone cutting up limbs for so long. You would think it would bore the crap out of me but I keep searching You Tube for felling, bucking, limbing, snedding. etc.


----------



## mainewoods

Just don't copy
this one!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Just don't copyView attachment 378054
> this one!



Damnn! that looked like it may have hurt.


----------



## mainewoods

Notice how close the saw came to hitting the other guy on the ground. That would have left a mark.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Notice how close the saw came to hitting the other guy on the ground. That would have left a mark.



So that's why you never go on a ladder with a chainsaw!


----------



## mainewoods

That's one reason. You-Tube is full of many other fine examples of stupidity.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> That's one reason. You-Tube is full of many other fine examples of stupidity.



I kind of wish someone took a video of me totally screwing up the backcut in my yard and letting the tree fall on my foot. That would have been worth years of laughter. 

On another note, I think I'm going to try and muff mod my saw. Been reading a ton about it. Also think I need a new air filter. Seems like there's oil all over it. No idea how oil got on the filter. Have to get it ready for the 250 cords of wood I'm going to cut!!


----------



## fj40

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, thanks for posting that pic. If I saw that in the woods, I probably would have passed on it. Looks rotted to me with my untrained eye. I think the lady said most of the oak has been down about a year. Others just came down this summer. If I do burn this year, I'll just use all the poplar and save the oak for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Not argumentative at all. That was just what I read on ********** so it's good to know I don't have to sit on the oak for so long before I burn it.
> 
> What part of MD are you? I love the eastern shore. Oh, stay away from it Sunday. They're having a bridge run or something.



Abbull01, I am from western shore, Harford county. The eastern shore is beutiful


Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, thanks for posting that pic. If I saw that in the woods, I probably would have passed on it. Looks rotted to me with my untrained eye. I think the lady said most of the oak has been down about a year. Others just came down this summer. If I do burn this year, I'll just use all the poplar and save the oak for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Not argumentative at all. That was just what I read on ********** so it's good to know I don't have to sit on the oak for so long before I burn it.
> 
> What part of MD are you? I love the eastern shore. Oh, stay away from it Sunday. They're having a bridge run or something.



Abbul01, I am from harford county, eastern shore is a beautiful place a buddy of mine belongs to a duck club and I ve had some really good days shooting Ducks .


----------



## Ambull01

Abbul01, I am from harford county, eastern shore is a beautiful place a buddy of mine belongs to a duck club and I ve had some really good days shooting Ducks .[/QUOTE]

Well I'm stuck at work. Bay Bridge cameras look pretty bad right now.
I used to live in Harford County. Right by APG. Still have my NG unit there.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> Abbul01, I am from harford county, eastern shore is a beautiful place a buddy of mine belongs to a duck club and I ve had some really good days shooting Ducks .



Well I'm stuck at work. Bay Bridge cameras look pretty bad right now.
I used to live in Harford County. Right by *APG*. Still have my NG unit there.[/QUOTE]

Aberdeen Proving Grounds?


----------



## Jakers

opcorn:

ok. ive evidently missed this one for too long now. mite as well add this to my subbed list


----------



## dancan

Chainsaw carbs are made for wot or idle so trying to cut something at 1/2 throttle for long periods is not good because the fuel to air mixture is off .
Pine and balsam sap are the messiest but it cleans up and I've not worn the paint off any of my saws from the bark , gravel and the bed of a truck are the ones that do .
Hardwood and softwood are mostly 2 different animals when delimbing , the tops on hardwoods span out in many directions so be mindfull of what happens when you cut a branch that supports a top or is keeping the weight to one side , softwoods stay put most of the time but that all depends on the shape , I find hardwood tops are more likely to move or roll compared to a softwood top .
Watch for branches under tension , the can jam a chain or put a hurt on you in a hurry (this applies to all trees) , I hope you get them tops because it'll be a good place to learn how a saw works and how much work a saw is LOL
Make sure you start in a nice open area with room to work .
Yes , I've read the Pro this versus the GOL that but there's lots of stuff in the GOL to keep you safe so I can't say that it would be a bad thing to take a course if available , I'll never make fun of anyone for taking a course .
The "Village Expert" videos on utube .... Meh


----------



## dancan

Was gonna bring the borrowed Ef2fiddy and my deck trailer home tonight so I could grab my old L285 and get it to the woodlot to drag out some of those trees that I dropped and hid , the only ball and receiver that I could find is one that you can rotate with 3 different ball sizes , it put the trailer too far back so that the plug wouldn't reach 
I know I have at least 3 others with a 2 5/16ths ball , looks like I'm buying another one tomorrow ...... Another cost to scrounge up some wood LOL


----------



## benp

Great post Dan!!!

Tension is a serious stinker when dealing with downed scrounges that are resting on healthy limbs. It will bite you hard if it gets a chance.

The Sugar Maple top I scrounged the other day did this to me. Completely rolled the opposite direction that I thought it would when I cut a limb it was resting on.
The weight at the base of the broken top over powered the rest. Rolled towards me instead of away.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was back at my scrounging spot today,







And after plenty of cutting and skidding i had my wagon loaded with a load of red oak firewood logs, AND one bass wood that will go on my BSM,






SR


----------



## dancan

SR , did I ever say that you suck ??


----------



## dancan

Benp , sometimes chit like that happens, gotta watch out , that's for sure . SR's pic of that big forked tree is a good example of a tangled mess and that you have to take a good look before you start to cut .


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> SR , did I ever say that you suck ??



Yes , I think I did .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> SR , did I ever say that you suck ??


 
lol maybe? I can't remember... 

SR


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Benp , sometimes chit like that happens, gotta watch out , that's for sure . SR's pic of that big forked tree is a good example of a tangled mess and that you have to take a good look before you start to cut .



I absolutely agree.

I eyeballed up the top and not weight and curvature of the base. 

It was just a slow roll towards me (that I was not expecting), not like when the log pile has become hungry and tried to eat me.

That sunb!tch torments me and abuses me at every other angle I just yell at it to get it over with and roll my as* over. 

We are still in a tit for tat relationship.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> Well I'm stuck at work. Bay Bridge cameras look pretty bad right now.
> I used to live in Harford County. Right by *APG*. Still have my NG unit there.



Aberdeen Proving Grounds?[/QUOTE]

Yep. You know it?


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Chainsaw carbs are made for wot or idle so trying to cut something at 1/2 throttle for long periods is not good because the fuel to air mixture is off .
> Pine and balsam sap are the messiest but it cleans up and I've not worn the paint off any of my saws from the bark , gravel and the bed of a truck are the ones that do .
> Hardwood and softwood are mostly 2 different animals when delimbing , the tops on hardwoods span out in many directions so be mindfull of what happens when you cut a branch that supports a top or is keeping the weight to one side , softwoods stay put most of the time but that all depends on the shape , I find hardwood tops are more likely to move or roll compared to a softwood top .
> Watch for branches under tension , the can jam a chain or put a hurt on you in a hurry (this applies to all trees) , I hope you get them tops because it'll be a good place to learn how a saw works and how much work a saw is LOL
> Make sure you start in a nice open area with room to work .
> Yes , I've read the Pro this versus the GOL that but there's lots of stuff in the GOL to keep you safe so I can't say that it would be a bad thing to take a course if available , I'll never make fun of anyone for taking a course .
> The "Village Expert" videos on utube .... Meh



I want to sign up for a GOL course if I can find one. Sounds pretty interesting. 

Are you saying you do the snedding method? If you do I'm impressed.


----------



## Ambull01

Sawyer Rob said:


> I was back at my scrounging spot today,
> And after plenty of cutting and skidding i had my wagon loaded with a load of red oak firewood logs, AND one bass wood that will go on my BSM,
> SR



Is it still considered scrounging when you have the ability to carry off the whole tree?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ambull01 said:


> Is it still considered scrounging when you have the ability to carry off the whole tree?


 
I hope so, cuz i haul several of them off at a time! lol

SR


----------



## Ambull01

Sawyer Rob said:


> I hope so, cuz i haul several of them off at a time! lol
> 
> SR



I have a stupid question. I know nothing about tractors. That's forks in the front of your tractor right? How high can it go? Also, what's the power source?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The forks on the front are on the front end loader arms..... You take the bucket off, it's about a 15 second job, and then put the forks on where the bucket was...

They will lift to just over 10' high.






All powered by the tractors hydraulics...

SR


----------



## MechanicMatt

Went today to my buddies farm at lunch with some of the guys from work for a imprumto rifle shooting competition. I hate when a old fat guy out shoots you with your own gun. He did offer me three hundred and his ruger 44 carbine for my model 70 but I had to decline. He knows that I have a crush for a 44 carbine for my older daughter but he ain't gettin this rifle from me. My poor other pal was stinking it up with my old Howa I sold him, he was sure it was the gun and not him untill the old guy asked if he could try it, that rifle was a tack driver when I owned it and still is. 
Well as for the firewood section of todays story, the farm had about three acres of wood lot cleared with a dozer, its all sitting In three giant ugly piles, free for the taking, going back tomorrow with the chainsaw and truck.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I grouped 2 inches at 100
Billy clover leafed three shots

Poor Ritchies was all over his target, Billy took two shots with it and figure 8'd it then smiled and handed the gun back. Rest of lunch we spent talking to ritchie about breathing, squeezing and SLOWING down.


----------



## Ambull01

Sawyer Rob said:


> The forks on the front are on the front end loader arms..... You take the bucket off, it's about a 15 second job, and then put the forks on where the bucket was...
> 
> They will lift to just over 10' high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All powered by the tractors hydraulics...
> 
> SR



Wow that's nice. Even has a hook of some sort, perfect for logs


----------



## David_Alamo

First post here, been busy with starting high school n' such. This was my latest scrounge, some pecan.


And I was hoping to get some thoughts from y'all: I found guy on Craigslist who's selling a ms660 and I checked it out, turned out to have a scored cylinder, then he looks me in the eyes says, "Never trust cheap oil, follow me to the garage", he opens it up and there's maybe 20 660/066 and 10 or so 088/880 some never seen wood or fuel, turns to me and says, "I was a bored mechanic with a chainsaw and weird fetish for saws, which one ya want?" After looking around he pulls out the lowest hour/ cleanest ones of the herd. Decided on the lowest hour 660r with a dual port muffler then I see an 066r red light and I can't seem to make up my mind. I told him, I need a week to think this over; and I was hoping to acquire some of y'all's knowledge about which one should I get? I mainly cut hardwoods out here in Texas so a strong saw is necessary.

Probably should've post this under the chainsaw category but y'all seemed a bit more understanding that the saw won't be slanging timber everyday but rather used for scrounging firewood a couple times a month. My apologies if I had made a mistake. I've already learned a whole lot from past posts. 

Thanks in advance. David


----------



## Ambull01

Looks like no scrounging today. 

I took apart my Homelite last night. Filter was seriously filthy and had oil or some other kind of heavy fluid all over it. Woops. I washed it with some liquid detergent and let it dry all night. Put it back on this morning. I also just totally Frankensteined my muffler. I took it off the saw, drilled a 3/8" hole, and enlarged the original exhaust discharge by a tiny bit. Put it all back together and it wouldn't start! Had to take off the spark plug, scraped it a little, and let some of the fuel dry. It started back up after that. Maybe flooded the carb or something.

I tried to make a home made H/L carb adjustment tool but it didn't work. Started with the ink part of a pen, tried to melt it a little, and formed it around the H/L screw heads. It fit but wasn't strong enough to turn them. I may have to buy one of those specialty carb tools. Anyway, sounds like the saw is running a bit rich anyway so hopefully it shouldn't be a problem. Adjusted the idle and tested the saw in some wood. 

Doing all that plus taking my dog for a walk wasted my whole morning. I'm definitely going to spend a "work day" amount of time sawing something tomorrow. Been chomping at the bit to cut something all week!

One more thing, messing with my saw really proves the need for AT LEAST two of them. I can be mechanically retarded so I need an extra chainsaw as insurance for my brain farts.


----------



## Marine5068

benp said:


> Shagbark Hickory in Canada? What?
> 
> DAMN!!!! That is awesome!!!!
> 
> I brought home a bunch of seeds from my folks place in KY and tried to grow them. Unfortunately my dumba*s didn't realize there were 5 steps of dealing with said seeds before burying them in the ground.



Yep. Confirmed it is a Shagger.
It's obviously a transplant here, but Southern Ontario has lots of transplanted trees people brought in.
My Sister was asking me about a leaf from an unknown tree on her property in Oshawa, Ontario so I took a look at the one she saved me and low and behold it was a Gum.

Same buddy has some Elm and a few Maples for removal too.
Looks like I'll be busy after I overhaul my 5x10 wood trailer


----------



## dancan

Drug home a scrounging tool .


----------



## Axfarmer

View attachment 378305
I brought home a few more loads of fresh cut oak today, now to find some time to run the splitter.View attachment 378305


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> Drug home a scrounging tool .



Now, there's an old Kubota!!

SR


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Drug home a scrounging tool .




Nice old Kubota
Looks tough


----------



## wudpirat

Looks like you're gonna win Duncan. The guy with the most toys....................
Should make dragging logs much easier


----------



## SCBBQ

Hey guys new member here. Been scrounging some firewood for my Dad this week. He used up most of his wood pile during an ice storm we had last February. This wood came from a buffer lot by neighborhood pool that was heavily damaged by the same storm. The storm took but also gave if your are willing to work a little. We have hauled about 5 loads out of this small lot and 10-12 loads scrounged total from storm damage. I use the oak and hickory to cook barbeque with as well. There is nothing I like better than firing up the burn barrel and having a few butts ready to throw on the pit.


----------



## dancan

At home I have a small Norse 180 logging winch to go on the back of it , hopefully I'll get it drug out and attached to the skiddah temarrah LOL
That little Bota came a 1 yr old pto snowblower that fits it and other compact tractors , a good loader bucket that's a little bigger than the one I have on the B8200 , a beater 5x10 trailer and an aerator that is for a bigger tractor , I gave the aerator to a friend , I paid less than the price of the blower for all . 
Speaking of toys , I do have more tractors in various states .
A YM336d that was besides a garage that burnt , all that needs now are the draft arms , 2 rear wheels and tires , my B82000 with the 3pt lift not working and a MF1020 that needs a coupler installed in the front axle to get the 4x4 working again .
Funny , I have 3 4x4's and drag the 2wd to the woods .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> At home I have a small Norse 180 logging winch to go on the back of it , hopefully I'll get it drug out and attached to the skiddah temarrah LOL
> That little Bota came a 1 yr old pto snowblower that fits it and other compact tractors , a good loader bucket that's a little bigger than the one I have on the B8200 , a beater 5x10 trailer and an aerator that is for a bigger tractor , I gave the aerator to a friend , I paid less than the price of the blower for all .
> Speaking of toys , I do have more tractors in various states .
> A YM336d that was besides a garage that burnt , all that needs now are the draft arms , 2 rear wheels and tires , my B82000 with the 3pt lift not working and a MF1020 that needs a coupler installed in the front axle to get the 4x4 working again .
> Funny , I have 3 4x4's and drag the 2wd to the woods .



Dancan is getting serious about scrounging


----------



## Marshy

I'm beat. Spent all day trying to harvest some big Elm that was standing dead and recently taken down by the power company. I thought they were dry but found out most of it is wet unfortunately. 

Unfortunately my stupid phones memory if full of family pictures and I cannot take any more at this time. I'm going to see if I can send some to my photobucket account tonight then delete them so I can take new ones of this elm...

There are two elms for the taking. Smaller one was 24" at the hinge and a slow taper to 16" at about 30 feet. Had all but 5 rounds from the largest end bucked split an stacked on the truck. That was the only load I brought home, probably a 1/2 cord or little more.

The second elm is a monster (by my standards around here), measured 36" at the hinge. I got that all bucked into rounds and started noodling big chunks off from it because I couldn't get most of the rounds out. They wedged themselves tight to each other or I just couldn't reach completely through with my 20" bar.... I estimate about 1.5 - 2 cord of wood all together. Pictures hopefully to follow tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Dancan is getting serious about scrounging



Ambull , none of this stuff are new purchases cept for the Bota and I bought it for the blower and the loader bucket LOL
A nice scrounge to me is to be able to hop in the utv , drive real close to the tree , cut a small load , turn the ac on and drive home  ................ But , it always turns out to be more work than that 

Marshy , we need some pics .


----------



## mainewoods

Anybody heard from Mike? Been almost a week since his last post.


----------



## dancan

I think Matt would know .


----------



## mainewoods

You must have a few blow downs after that last storm,Dan.


----------



## Philbert

SCBBQ said:


> Hey guys new member here. Been scrounging some firewood for my Dad this week. He used up most of his wood pile during an ice storm we had last February.



Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I haven't had a chance to get back there yet but I hope so Clint , we didn't get big winds up here but constant wind and lots of rain to keep the ground soft .


----------



## mainewoods

I see why you haven't been back there. You're too busy buying up skiddahs!


----------



## mainewoods

And I don't blame you. Just like firewood, you can never have too many tractors. That's a sweet Kubota. Been trying to find one like it, but people want an arm and a leg for them around here.


----------



## mainewoods

And nowhere near as nice as that one. You did good.


----------



## zogger

Marine5068 said:


> Yep. Confirmed it is a Shagger.
> It's obviously a transplant here, but Southern Ontario has lots of transplanted trees people brought in.
> My Sister was asking me about a leaf from an unknown tree on her property in Oshawa, Ontario so I took a look at the one she saved me and low and behold it was a Gum.
> 
> Same buddy has some Elm and a few Maples for removal too.
> Looks like I'll be busy after I overhaul my 5x10 wood trailer



Save out that dark heartwood for cooking. It's the bestus. The stuff around here smells like bacon when you split it.


----------



## dancan

I've got to make a bracket for the Bota to hold some weight up front but I think it'll be fine in the terrain I'm cutting in , I'll polly get a cheap 8k winch for the front just in case I need a forward pull .


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> And I don't blame you. Just like firewood, you can never have too many tractors. That's a sweet Kubota. Been trying to find one like it, but people want an arm and a leg for them around here.



Don't overlook any deutzs if they show up around you, they'll give botas a run fer the money.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , none of this stuff are new purchases cept for the Bota and I bought it for the blower and the loader bucket LOL
> A nice scrounge to me is to be able to hop in the utv , drive real close to the tree , cut a small load , turn the ac on and drive home  ................ But , it always turns out to be more work than that
> 
> Marshy , we need some pics .


Been meaning to ask, what is a utv?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Talked to uncle mike yesterday, he was in a little bit of a grumpy mood. Fighting with the internet was cutting into his hunting time.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Been meaning to ask, what is a utv?



utv = utility vehicle , I made it up LOL

Not too many Deutz's up here Zog .


----------



## mainewoods

I think it's a southern thing ( Deutz's that is)


----------



## Sawyer Rob

zogger said:


> Don't overlook any deutzs if they show up around you, they'll give botas a run fer the money.



A run for their money??? When it comes to pulling power or fuel economy, a Deutz of the same HP as a Kubota will do a lot more than give it a run for it's money......that is the German Deutz, NOT the Deutz compacts that were made in Japan.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> utv = utility vehicle , I made it up LOL



The factories have been calling off road "side by side's" UTV's, well since they invented them...

SR


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> utv = utility vehicle , I made it up LOL
> 
> Not too many Deutz's up here Zog .



I thought it was urban terrain vehicle


----------



## SCBBQ

Thanks for the welcome.
There is about one more load in the lot we took this from. My neighbor is going to have a 20"+ red oak taken down soon that I claimed as well. So the next few weeks will be pretty good. A coworker gave us free reign on a portion of his property as well. Some nice hard wood there, but will need to split this before we get too far ahead.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> utv = utility vehicle , I made it up LOL
> 
> Not too many Deutz's up here Zog .



They kik buttinski. The one I use all the time, 2wd, is better in the woods and mud than the newish 4wd bota the boss has, given any kind of useful weight on the back. And the fuel economy is un freaking real. Really, them boys over in deutzville need to try their hand at rugged pickups.


----------



## mainewoods

Yes, by all means welcome SCBBQ! That's a darn nice scrounge you got there. And red oak no less! Thanks for sharing your score.


----------



## mainewoods

And good for you to scrounge that wood for your dad. Bet that means a lot to him.


----------



## PLMCRZY

I look on Craigslist. Tons of ranchers that love someone cleaning up there land for free.


----------



## gunny100

free score of firewood
i cut and split the logs

1 picture of front and back of wood pile


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> There is about one more load in the lot we took this from. My neighbor is going to have a 20"+ red oak taken down soon that I claimed as well. So the next few weeks will be pretty good. A coworker gave us free reign on a portion of his property as well. Some nice hard wood there, but will need to split this before we get too far ahead.



Off topic. Is SC BBQ just like NC BBQ (i.e. pulled pork, hush puppies, etc)?


----------



## svk

Speaking of BBQ, love those vinegar based sauces!


----------



## SCBBQ

svk said:


> Speaking of BBQ, love those vinegar based sauces!


 SC has 3 different sauces depending on region. Red vinegar and Mustard are the 2 most common types in my area. I make both, but prefer the red vinegar with a little heat. Our bbq is pulled pork and/or ribs, hush puppies, cole slaw and if it is a big get together or you go to a restaurant hash and rice. Hash is a regional thing as well, It is thick meat gravy is the best way I can describe it.


----------



## nomad_archer

You boys have been busy. I haven't been on for a little while and I am 50 pages behind. Guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## SCBBQ

mainewoods said:


> And good for you to scrounge that wood for your dad. Bet that means a lot to him.



I try to scrounge up what I can. They depend on it for most of their heat and are on a limited budget, I know it is appreciated.

I also hate to see useful stuff go to waste knowing what it can mean to someone that needs it.


----------



## dancan

Well , I went and geared up the skiddah .
I loaded the winch in the utv and off to see the Bota [emoji4] 








Got it installed and off to try it out .
















Works fine [emoji3]


----------



## dancan

Hey , I'm not scared of getting lost , I'll just follow the trail of breadcrumbs back to the Bota .






There's some BTUs in here somewhere.


----------



## Philbert

Nice looking tractor. Starting to look more like a 'logger' than a 'scrounger'!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Still a scrounger Phil , just stayin ahead of the local scroungers/woodbuggahs LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Phil , btw , playin hook tender and winch man sure makes for a lot of walkin when the trees are 100' in , it really is a 2 man sport LOL


----------



## Ambull01

Just installed my fireplace insert. Used a pallet for kindling. Did the top down fire. Pallets make awesome kindling.


----------



## mainewoods

dancan said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry for the absence, my email stopped posting for this thread, and had a lot of other threads going. Looks like everyone has been doing well, and we picked up some new posters. Was a lot of reading to catch up here!

Delivered some wood yesterday, but it was previously cut & split, so no big deal.


----------



## cantoo

I went back this morning to get a couple loads of logs out of the bush. It's been raining for days now and I knew it was wet but didn't realize how wet it was until it was too late. I loaded(overloaded) to log wagon up and headed out of the bush, had to make a tight corner and the front wheel fell into a rotten old stump hole halfway up the rim. Tractor just sat there and spun, hooked a chain to it and promptly broke a hook off jerking it. Ended up unloading half the load to get it out then pulled it out and reloaded some of it to make a decent load home. Got almost home and had a small hill to go up, darn tire hit a soft spot from a field drain and darn tire disappeared again. I just got off, unhook the wagon and went home. I'll get it some other day, things just weren't going right today. Was gonna take pictures but that would have just made me madder. I should have just spent the day in the bush cutting down trees like I planned at least that would have been productive.


----------



## MustangMike

We all have days like that now & then, it makes the days that are not like that more enjoyable!


----------



## Marshy

Here's my scrounging for the day. This is the pile of maple I mentioned months ago in this thread but never got a picture of. Went back today to conquer that large trunk. It's about 38-40" in diameter. That my 365 with a 20" bar and my 8lb sledge.






I pounded a wedge in the kerf the tied a rope around it and pulled it over with the truck to get it rolled over so I could cut the back side. Still was shy 3 or so inches from reaching the center with the bar. Sure was a pain driving wedges to get the rounds to separate but I got'er.

Just chunked it really big and loaded the truck. Was running out of day light quick.






I'll get a pic of the monster elm tomorrow. It's on my way to work. Unfortunately it might have to sit for a little while. I blew a head gasket on Saturday in the truck and cannot risk driving it that far. I took it to pick up that maple because it was only a mile away...


----------



## Marshy

Here's what's left of the big elm I started on. All blocked up and partially noodled. You can see a few rounds on the right that's left from the smaller elm. Need to get my truck fixed so I can pick this up. Some of the stuff at the top might turn to punk if it exposed to enough rain. I'd like to get it stacked and covered before snowfall. Time is running out!


----------



## MustangMike

I remember a big Elm tree on my Aunt's farm years ago. They used to use it as a backstop for target practice.

When it died and the cut it down, the log came up to my chest.

I currently have one in my backyard that is about 10". I want to remove it, but I'm reluctant to cut down and Elm tree that is still alive!

They R tough to split.


----------



## Ambull01

For all the mere mortal scroungers (not SR or most recently Dancan), what is the smallest diameter wood you guys bother with? I'm trying to figure out what I should tell people about limbs/branches. 

Haven't had a chance to cut anything yet but I'm hoping to get out there today or tomorrow. I was thinking I could use some rope/twine and bundle up the smaller sticks. I usually tie them up and make a carrying handle out of the rope, makes it really easy to carry. If it's normal to leave the smaller stuff behind I'll just do that, it would save me a lot of time. 

BTW, the electrical connectors work great to adjust a carb.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I remember a big Elm tree on my Aunt's farm years ago. They used to use it as a backstop for target practice.
> 
> When it died and the cut it down, the log came up to my chest.
> 
> I currently have one in my backyard that is about 10". I want to remove it, but I'm reluctant to cut down and Elm tree that is still alive!
> 
> They R tough to split.


 
I hear ya. The interesting thing is, I was blowing right through the smaller one with the fiskars. IDK what it was, possibly because its been dead long enough that there's no fight left in it. Compared to another large elm I took last year this one is almost seems bleached white. There's very little color left in it, the heart nearly white. The larger tree is a little different story. Seems more solid in the center with a lot more color left. I'll have to quarter it with the saw and see how the fiskars will do. Might have to use wedge or worse case, noodle...


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> For all the mere mortal scroungers (not SR or most recently Dancan), what is the smallest diameter wood you guys bother with? I'm trying to figure out what I should tell people about limbs/branches.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to cut anything yet but I'm hoping to get out there today or tomorrow. I was thinking I could use some rope/twine and bundle up the smaller sticks. I usually tie them up and make a carrying handle out of the rope, makes it really easy to carry. If it's normal to leave the smaller stuff behind I'll just do that, it would save me a lot of time.
> 
> BTW, the electrical connectors work great to adjust a carb.


 
I tend to make it clear that I'm not offering to clean the whole tree and brush. I take what I consider usable firewood and leave the rest (<3"), that includes leaving punk wood too. If they plan on cleaning up the brush I make sure its managable in size but thats about it, it stays where its dropped.


----------



## Marshy

Funny thing about that elm is when I stopped to ask the land owner for permission to have it, her son answered the door. I'd put him as an early 20 yr old. As I was asking him for permission his mom stuck her head out and heard me asking. He replied first in a cocky manner "sure, I'll split the money from it 50/50". As I proceeded to tell him it was for personal use his mom said I could take it.

The thought that ran through my head was, sure you can have 50% of its worth after my expenses... lets see here;
20 hours of work at $20/hr = $400
Abuse to my equipment = $25/day x 2 days = $50
Fuel for my truck transporting it 15 miles x 3 trips = $20
Grand total = $470

Value of wet wood $120 per cord x 3 cord = $360

Net value = $-110

Heres you bill for $110 for the removal, I'll take 50% now and the rest upon completion.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I tend to make it clear that I'm not offering to clean the whole tree and brush. I take what I consider usable firewood and leave the rest (<3"), that includes leaving punk wood too. If they plan on cleaning up the brush I make sure its managable in size but thats about it, it stays where its dropped.



Sounds good, thanks. Takes a load off my chest. I don't really want to haul all that crap along with the actual firewood. 

On another note, I was just about to ask why the hell you needed firewood when I saw Mexico as your location. Good thing I glanced at it before typing to see the initials NY.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> For all the mere mortal scroungers (not SR or most recently Dancan), what is the smallest diameter wood you guys bother with? I'm trying to figure out what I should tell people about limbs/branches.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to cut anything yet but I'm hoping to get out there today or tomorrow. I was thinking I could use some rope/twine and bundle up the smaller sticks. I usually tie them up and make a carrying handle out of the rope, makes it really easy to carry. If it's normal to leave the smaller stuff behind I'll just do that, it would save me a lot of time.
> 
> BTW, the electrical connectors work great to adjust a carb.




I cut to one inch any trees I drop into the pasture, so what is left over I run over with a bush hog. In the woods, a little larger, two inches. I like small rounds, right to the stack, no splitting required.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I cut to one inch any trees I drop into the pasture, so what is left over I run over with a bush hog. In the woods, a little larger, two inches. I like small rounds, right to the stack, no splitting required.



Perfect, thanks. Now I just need to scrounge some pallets for more kindling and stock up on hardwoods. Now I see what you guys mean about poplar/softwoods. It lights up quick but burns fast too. Been playing around with the primary air control to figure out optimum air settings. I don't want to turn it down too low where it will smolder but don't want to over fire too. Burning wood is really an art. Much more in tune with the heat source vs the set it and forget it thermostat activated heating.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> For all the mere mortal scroungers . . what is the smallest diameter wood you guys bother with?



That's totally up to you. I have a small wood stove insert and save stuff larger than 1 inch from my yard for kindling. I would not travel for it. 

Right now my storage space is totally full, so I have passed on some really nice stuff right on my block. 

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> That's totally up to you. I have a small wood stove insert and save stuff larger than 1 inch from my yard for kindling. I would not travel for it.
> 
> Right now my storage space is totally full, so I have passed on some really nice stuff right on my block.
> 
> Philbert



Cut split, then right in the trailer or truck or van or vette or covered oxen wagon or whatever and sell it! As long as you are telling people it is green, I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Perfect, thanks. Now I just need to scrounge some pallets for more kindling and stock up on hardwoods. Now I see what you guys mean about poplar/softwoods. It lights up quick but burns fast too. Been playing around with the primary air control to figure out optimum air settings. I don't want to turn it down too low where it will smolder but don't want to over fire too. Burning wood is really an art. Much more in tune with the heat source vs the set it and forget it thermostat activated heating.



I am actually doing up some tops this afternoon, I'll take before and after pics to show how much I can reduce a brush pile and turn it into firewood. I just completely mix it in with the splits and larger whole rounds in my stacks. Most likely dig out my baby husky 137 and use that. Smallest/lightest/fast handling saw. I think it is 36 CCs.

That small stuff is great for getting the fire going in the evening again then the next morning, and always have that on hand. Like this time of year and the spring, no overnight or sunny part of the day fires, let it burn down.

Sometimes I used to just haul the branches back and heap them up, wait until it was crispy dry, then cut and hand bust them up, but..that area I used for that I cleared out for another project. There's been a lot of times in my life I used 100% of the tree. And if the dang big chipper still worked, I would still do that.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> That's totally up to you. I have a small wood stove insert and save stuff larger than 1 inch from my yard for kindling. I would not travel for it.
> 
> Right now my storage space is totally full, so I have passed on some really nice stuff right on my block.
> 
> Philbert



What size is your insert? I have a tiny one too. Seems like I have great draft and the insert did a nice job heating the whole house last night. I'll see how it does when it gets colder.

I was thinking about scrounging a few years worth of wood then selling the excess but I think I would feel a little shady doing that.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I am actually doing up some tops this afternoon, I'll take before and after pics to show how much I can reduce a brush pile and turn it into firewood. I just completely mix it in with the splits and larger whole rounds in my stacks. Most likely dig out my baby husky 137 and use that. Smallest/lightest/fast handling saw. I think it is 36 CCs.
> 
> That small stuff is great for getting the fire going in the evening again then the next morning, and always have that on hand. Like this time of year and the spring, no overnight or sunny part of the day fires, let it burn down.
> 
> Sometimes I used to just haul the branches back and heap them up, wait until it was crispy dry, then cut and hand bust them up, but..that area I used for that I cleared out for another project. There's been a lot of times in my life I used 100% of the tree. And if the dang big chipper still worked, I would still do that.



A chipper would be freaking nice. I would probably charge people if I had one. I would be able to buck up tree, take all the cuts for firewood, then chip everything else. A one man yard cleaning machine. 

Hope this doesn't sound racist but you sound like a modern day Native American. I love how they would use all parts of an animal. The meat for food, fur for clothing, etc. Really resourceful.


----------



## mainewoods

You did all the work hauling,cutting and splitting it - not shady to me if you want to sell some. Helps pay for the gas,oil,saw maintenance and your time.But like the old saying goes - you can never have too much wood. Keep your excess covered, or in a shed and it will store for many years.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> You did all the work hauling,cutting and splitting it - not shady to me if you want to sell some. Helps pay for the gas,oil,saw maintenance and your time.But like the old saying goes - you can never have too much wood. Keep your excess covered, or in a shed and it will store for many years.



True, I guess selling it is not as shady as I thought. It is a lot of work actually. 

I was wondering about how long it will keep. So many opinions a.k.a. facts about how long firewood will last. I read a research document conducted in Alaska regarding length of time it took to fully season firewood. Haven't found anything similar regarding longevity.


----------



## Philbert

Pretty soon you pick up on this site that different guys are doing different things and have different needs. OWB is different than small stove. Selling wood is different than your own use. Out in the woods is different than in the city. Etc.

In the city, I have to take care of all the pieces - can't just leave brush piles to rot. So I figure if I have to handle it anyways, and it burns, I might as well cut smaller stuff to length as well. That makes any left over twigs and leaves easier to haul to the compost/brush site as well. I use an anvil lopper with a compound blade for most green stuff up to 2-1/2 inches. It is quiet, fast, and leaves less saw dust/chips to clean up. If I had a 40 acre wood lot, I probably would not do this.



Ambull01 said:


> What size is your insert?



Fire box is about 8 X 15 X 20 inches. I cut my stuff 16 inches or less, which makes splitting easier too.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> A chipper would be freaking nice. I would probably charge people if I had one. I would be able to buck up tree, take all the cuts for firewood, then chip everything else. A one man yard cleaning machine.
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound racist but you sound like a modern day Native American. I love how they would use all parts of an animal. The meat for food, fur for clothing, etc. Really resourceful.



I do have that philosophy. I also really dislike wasting fuel, hence why my ratsun diesel pickemup is my DD, not some giant fuel guzzler, and I scrounge whenever I go into town, pallets and so on, scrap produce, whatever. have a circuit I run.. And so on when it comes to energy. The only thing I am wasteful on is this cabin where I live, but I don't own it, so I try to make up for using the wood by burning smalls with mediums and large split wood. Haven't burned any propane for years.

I learned to take small wood when I first burning a lot to keep warm in maine and cutting with a biodrive bowsaw. You don't waste a twig. And you never go away and come back into the yard without a detour through the woods and drag a downed branch back with you. Adds up.

Here's some pics, not done yet, but decent, one tank with the husky 137 First shot (in the shade) of the tops pile, then some progress shots. When I am done, daily as I walk the dogs I drag the leftovers out in the field, next summer, go over with the bushhog, they disappear. I've done this same swampy area several years in a row, you can't see a single leftover branch anyplace. Basically moving the edge of the woods back. 

Normally, I do all the tops *first* when I fell a tree, but wanted to drag some splittable big pieces up for the leveraxe deal, and was worried about fall rains and access. So, I cut the tops off and left a mess. It is much mucho easier cutting smalls when the branches are still held by the main tree. Big saw, fell. Set it down. Grab small saw, cut small branches, drag little brush out of the way. Medium saw, finish bucking the branches and now everything you cut needs splitting. Back to big saw to buck and noodle if needed the main trunk. That's how I usually do it anyway. I'm not done yet down there, but brought back a nice load and you can see how the brush pile just shrinks and shrinks.


----------



## svk

Found about a dozen 6" diameter red oak around my deer stand that will come home next fall. Split them in half once and they provide real nice long burning/uniform release of heat in the sauna stove. Cut in 15', burn in 17'


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Big saw, fell. Set it down. Grab small saw, cut small branches, drag little brush out of the way. Medium saw, finish bucking the branches and now everything you cut needs splitting. Back to big saw to buck and noodle if needed the main trunk.



I think that a machete, or an axe, are often the best way to clean off the smallest branches. Then snip-snip-snip with the anvil lopers. Then the limbing saw, bucking saw, splitting, etc.

Philbert


----------



## 3000 FPS

It took me about 2 years but the word is getting around that I will pick up unwanted wood. I do not even go looking for it any more.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> I think that a machete, or an axe, are often the best way to clean off the smallest branches. Then snip-snip-snip with the anvil lopers. Then the limbing saw, bucking saw, splitting, etc.
> 
> Philbert



It is if the branches are still on the tree and you actually own a sharp hatchet and some loppers that aren't whipped....hehehehehehe the hatchet got stolen, the loppers are just worn out. 

with that said, the little husky or poulan s25cva is like lightning on small stuff. I start at the base, zing it up to the end, nabbing all the dinky stuff off, then buck my way back down, cut down, shift, cut up, shift, down, etc. 

I am not the worlds best faller but I can zip up little stuff pretty darn good! 

Need an edward sawhands attachment for both hands...


----------



## mainewoods

Geez zogger, if you had edward chainsaw hands there wouldn't be a tree left standin' on the farm.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ambull , chipper , yup I own one LOL


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Geez zogger, if you had edward chainsaw hands there wouldn't be a tree left standin' on the farm.



We would have to call him Zogger trimmer hands LOL


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> We would have to call him Zogger trimmer hands LOL



would be spiffy for firewood..not sure on other tasks like...takin a leak...think I'll stick to regular chainsaws you can put down and go back to regular ole hands....


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Figured i show you guys my splitter. Havent used it much as the x27 has gotten most the work. I think i might start using the hydraulics again soon though.


----------



## Marshy

Fiscars hatchet makes quick work of small limbs, including your own. I use an X7 from time to time but still find the short handle to be a little dangerous. Just have to swing away from appendages you want to keep.


----------



## greendohn

Today's chore resulted in a nice mix of walnut, ash and red oak, some of the oak had to be noodled, it's on the bottom.
All s/s in the shed.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Hey Ambull , chipper , yup I own one LOL



lol, damn. Anything you don't have? I would hate to see you get ready to scrounge. Normal guys scrounge checklist: wedges, chainsaw, bar oil, chain sharpener, PPE, cant hook. Your checklist: wedges, 3 chainsaws, several chains, bar oil, chain sharpener, cant hook, maul, Fiskars, skidder, tractor, chipper, pole saw, PPE, etc. Must be exhausting getting ready to scrounge.


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> Today's chore resulted in a nice mix of walnut, ash and red oak, some of the oak had to be noodled, it's on the bottom.
> All s/s in the shed.View attachment 378904
> View attachment 378904



Do you scrounge full-time? You always have a load in your Dodge! 

Why do some of the rounds have a purple-ish tint to it? May just be my computer.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> lol, damn. Anything you don't have? I would hate to see you get ready to scrounge. Normal guys scrounge checklist: wedges, chainsaw, bar oil, chain sharpener, PPE, cant hook. Your checklist: wedges, 3 chainsaws, several chains, bar oil, chain sharpener, cant hook, maul, Fiskars, skidder, tractor, chipper, pole saw, PPE, etc. Must be exhausting getting ready to scrounge.



I'd like to go scrounging with a sikorsky sky crane...


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I'd like to go scrounging with a sikorsky sky crane...



Yeah that would be sweet. Right now though I would just settle for a working chainsaw.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> We would have to call him Zogger trimmer hands LOL



He did pretty well with shrubs . . . .

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah that would be sweet. Right now though I would just settle for a working chainsaw.



window shopping

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Do you scrounge full-time? You always have a load in your Dodge!
> 
> don't let that guy fool ya. he just takes pictures from different angles and times of the day.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> lol, damn. Anything you don't have? I would hate to see you get ready to scrounge. Normal guys scrounge checklist: wedges, chainsaw, bar oil, chain sharpener, PPE, cant hook. Your checklist: wedges, 3 chainsaws, several chains, bar oil, chain sharpener, cant hook, maul, Fiskars, skidder, tractor, chipper, pole saw, PPE, etc. Must be exhausting getting ready to scrounge.



that's a professional scrounger for ya.


----------



## greendohn

Ambull01 said:


> Do you scrounge full-time? You always have a load in your Dodge!
> 
> Why do some of the rounds have a purple-ish tint to it? May just be my computer.



I try to get out a couple times a week. I load the Great White Hope as fat as I can,,to make it worth my while.
The "purpl-ish tent is Black/English Walnut(depending on who is describing it, I call it Walnut). 
I very rarely cut down trees. I try to find wood that has been timbered/logged or blow downs.
Since summer time is for fishing,,I cut my far'wood in the fall and pretty much all winter,,it gets me out of the house and into the out of doors.


----------



## svk

Hey @mainewoods remember when I said your picture reminded me of one of my hunting areas. Well I'm here today. Compare this to the one you have with the red oak laying down.


----------



## mainewoods

That is eerie. We be brothers in the woods!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> window shopping
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/



I've been looking. Have to find something that is as good a deal as the HD 6421. Read some really good things about that saw and the price seems great too. 



Sort of like this?:

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-take-peoples-lives-in-facebook-1595563358


----------



## Wayne68

This is our new scrounging tool. Just when I thought cutting wood couldnt get anymore enjoyable, it did


----------



## 3000 FPS

Wayne68 said:


> View attachment 379078
> View attachment 379079
> 
> 
> This is our new scrounging tool. Just when I thought cutting wood couldnt get anymore enjoyable, it did



Are you sure your not secretly transporting troops with that and the firewood is your cover.


----------



## Erik B

I would have to make my trails in the woods a lot wider to use something like that


----------



## dancan

An big thanks to all that have served in any capacity to guarantee our rights and freedom .



Because of all that have served I was able to enjoy my day .
I threw some gear in the borrowed ef2fiddy and off to the woods I went 







Fired up the Bota and off on a hunt .











Found some leaners in there and a nice blowdown as well .






Tight quarters .






Things were shaping up 






All Gone !






Got be a nice 16" spruce sawlog and 5 red maples about 12" at the butt all hauled out , went home for lunch and came back to get a load from the tops and some other small ones .






It's beer thirty now and it was a good day


----------



## Axfarmer

This is the last load from my fresh dropped oak scrounge and I am glad. This stuff is heavy so I had to noodle most rounds. While bucking yesterday I hit a metal object with my 660 /32"and then did it again with my 460/25" ended up finishing with 362c/20". Went home mad and returned today to load up.


----------



## dancan

Not often I get big hardwood like that up here , like hardly ever , nice score !!!


----------



## Ambull01

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 379112
> View attachment 379111
> This is the last load from my fresh dropped oak scrounge and I am glad. This stuff is heavy so I had to noodle most rounds. While bucking yesterday I hit a metal object with my 660 /32"and then did it again with my 460/25" ended up finishing with 362c/20". Went home mad and returned today to load up.



Nice. Didn't think a one axle trailer could hold a load like that. Guess I don't really need a two axle


----------



## SCBBQ

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 379112
> View attachment 379111
> This is the last load from my fresh dropped oak scrounge and I am glad. This stuff is heavy so I had to noodle most rounds. While bucking yesterday I hit a metal object with my 660 /32"and then did it again with my 460/25" ended up finishing with 362c/20". Went home mad and returned today to load up.



Nice score. Too bad about the chains. It's always good to have a back up or 2 in your case.
Those light trailers come in real handy on smaller stuff as well. We cut to trailer length load it up and unload and cut when we get home. Saves time on cutting and loading small pieces. Makes it easier to tie down as well.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I've been looking. Have to find something that is as good a deal as the HD 6421. Read some really good things about that saw and the price seems great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like this?:
> 
> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-take-peoples-lives-in-facebook-1595563358



cool vid, as in things ain't what they seem?

I would say, the trading post here is *mostly* cool to do biz on. I have had pretty good luck the few saws I have bought or swapped for on here.

With that said..your most used cut for the buck is anything lime green poulan, the old real pro quality poulans. just bunches and bunches of models. They go for cheap on CL for what ya get. A generic model 3400, at 56CC, which can be found all the time for under one benjamin, will cut all the wood you want. The older poulans were all metal, magnesium construction. I have several now from 33 cc to 83 and now 85 cc. My 38 cc s25cva is a little monster.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. Didn't think a one axle trailer could hold a load like that. Guess I don't really need a two axle



Those aluminum army single axle trailers are pretty stout, plus they have the surge brakes. On my bucket list for the 3/4 ton chebby, share the same spare tires as well.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> cool vid, as in things ain't what they seem?
> 
> I would say, the trading post here is *mostly* cool to do biz on. I have had pretty good luck the few saws I have bought or swapped for on here.
> 
> With that said..your most used cut for the buck is anything lime green poulan, the old real pro quality poulans. just bunches and bunches of models. They go for cheap on CL for what ya get. A generic model 3400, at 56CC, which can be found all the time for under one benjamin, will cut all the wood you want. The older poulans were all metal, magnesium construction. I have several now from 33 cc to 83 and now 85 cc. My 38 cc s25cva is a little monster.



Yep, exactly. Saw that the other day on my RSS feed reader. 

I look at the trading post everyday. Lots of good saws. 

I was wondering about that. I've seen several different colors of Poulans. I'll have to look up the color history. I've seen the lime green you mention, yellow, and a darker green I think. Think I just saw a 3400 on CL! I'll look again and buy it if the price is reasonable. Still looking for my HD Makita. 

Driving around today I saw a new small engine repair shop, about 5-10 minutes away from my house. I took the chainsaw there and they fixed my carb settings. Still not running well, idle has to be set really high to keep it from stopping. The guy said he would charge about $80 to clean the carb but there's no way I'll spend that when the saw is probably worth less. Gave him $20 for fixing the settings. I have to keep feathering the throttle to keep it running. Looks like it will die soon. 

Anyways, on the way there I saw a bunch of rounds all cut up along the side of the road. I'm going to pick up as much as I can in my Caddy everyday coming home. I'll post some night ops pics. Probably only be able to fit 3 or 4 rounds at a time in my trunk.


----------



## dancan

We forgot to tell ambull that another essential part in a scrounging kit is a roll of toilet paper , serves as a fire starter. temp bandage and.... Toilet paper lol


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Those aluminum army single axle trailers are pretty stout, plus they have the surge brakes. On my bucket list for the 3/4 ton chebby, share the same spare tires as well.



The ones that usually have the older style jeep tires? I've seen those on CL from time to time. Pretty reasonably priced. They seem like they would turn real quick though. Would be a pain reversing, for me at least.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> We forgot to tell ambull that another essential part in a scrounging kit is a roll of toilet paper , serves as a fire starter. temp bandage and.... Toilet paper lol



I'm going to take my Army issue medical kit thingy. There's bandages, a tourniquet, etc.


----------



## dancan

Don't forget the tp , spruce branches suck .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Don't forget the tp , spruce branches suck .



Do you find yourself needing to crap in the woods often?


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> The ones that usually have the older style jeep tires? I've seen those on CL from time to time. Pretty reasonably priced. They seem like they would turn real quick though. Would be a pain reversing, for me at least.




these guys

http://olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_ltt-hmt_trailer_m1101_m1102.php

I already have that size wheel/tire on that truck, so one of those trailers would be cool. I see them for around a grand after guys score them at the auctions. Compared to like a tractor supply trailer for a grand..I don't think any contest. 

I would think your van would tow one, given a receiver hitch extension and up-adapter to get it level, and a pintle hitch.


----------



## dancan

Just be ready for any situation ambull lol


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> these guys
> 
> http://olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_ltt-hmt_trailer_m1101_m1102.php
> 
> I already have that size wheel/tire on that truck, so one of those trailers would be cool. I see them for around a grand after guys score them at the auctions. Compared to like a tractor supply trailer for a grand..I don't think any contest.
> 
> I would think your van would tow one, given a receiver hitch extension and up-adapter to get it level, and a pintle hitch.



Oh yeah, that's the one I pictured in my mind. Looks a little short though but much cheaper than a regular trailer. No idea why trailers are so expensive, there's not much to them. 

I think the van would too. It's basically a 1500 Chevy truck would a lot more weight on it. The stupid battery died so I can't use it to get the bucked logs. Crap! I have multiple locations where I can score some free firewood but chainsaw caught a cold, van battery died, installed the insert, etc. I'm going through scrounging withdrawals. 




dancan said:


> Just be ready for any situation ambull lol



lol. That's why I always carry my clip on knife and usually wear boxers. Just take a few patches out of the ole underwear and instant tp.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah, that's the one I pictured in my mind. Looks a little short though but much cheaper than a regular trailer. No idea why trailers are so expensive, there's not much to them.
> 
> I think the van would too. It's basically a 1500 Chevy truck would a lot more weight on it. The stupid battery died so I can't use it to get the bucked logs. Crap! I have multiple locations where I can score some free firewood but chainsaw caught a cold, van battery died, installed the insert, etc. I'm going through scrounging withdrawals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. That's why I always carry my clip on knife and usually wear boxers. Just take a few patches out of the ole underwear and instant tp.



I looked at truck batteries at..lemme think..five places in town, like NAPA, wallyworld, tractor supply, o'reily's and a car parts independent, and it is cheaper to get optima redtop gel cells shipped to my door off of amazon. Gonna start doing that instead of getting regular flooded lead acid ones. Significantly cheaper actually, and most likely a better battery. Gonna put two 34/78s in the zogger bogger mk II.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I looked at truck batteries at..lemme think..five places in town, like NAPA, wallyworld, tractor supply, o'reily's and a car parts independent, and it is cheaper to get optima redtop gel cells shipped to my door off of amazon. Gonna start doing that instead of getting regular flooded lead acid ones. Significantly cheaper actually, and most likely a better battery. Gonna put two 34/78s in the zogger bogger mk II.



Oh yeah, batteries can be over priced. I needed a battery for the Caddy a while ago. NAPA and Advance quoted me a ridiculous price. I finally bought it from a place called Battery Warehouse for less than half the price. I'm going to check with them tomorrow to see if they have a battery for the van. If they do, people around me are out of luck. I will take every last bucked log I saw along that road lol.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, I hate to drop any Oak near my stand, those deer like the mast.


----------



## mainewoods

All the leaves have gone off the hardwood up here so visibility has improved greatly in the woods. Never ceases to amaze me how many dead standing and leaner trees you miss when everything is fully leafed out. My most productive and favorite time of the year to scrounge wood.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how many dead standing and leaner trees you miss when everything is fully leafed out.



Then there are idiots like me who can't tell the live and dead trees apart without leaves (and bark)!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

I have a question for you experienced woodsmen/scroungers. What do you guys use for tick prevention? I know the tick "season" is essentially behind us but I've been thinking about this for a while. Ticks, mosquitoes, other biting insects love me! I also develop quite a bit of a reaction from bites. I've had several tick bites this summer that refuses to heal and it still itches, probably because I'm weak and end up scratching them. I read Permethrin sprayed on clothing is a very good prevention. Then something with about 40% DEET on skin for skeeters/other insects give almost 100% protection. Anything else you guys use/do?


----------



## Philbert

OFF! Or the 3M stuff. Long pants. Duct tape the cuffs if really concerned. If you have tick bites that have been a problem, you should probably see a doctor for a Lyme's disease test, just in case.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

tick season isn't over here yet. been out hunting and find them little critters crawling up m pants leg. anything with deet in it should repel them but a good inspection before a shower never hurts.

edit.
yes what Philbert said. most of the ones i have found have been deer ticks.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> OFF! Or the 3M stuff. Long pants. Duct tape the cuffs if really concerned. If you have tick bites that have been a problem, you should probably see a doctor for a Lyme's disease test, just in case.
> 
> Philbert



That sounds like my wife. She keeps telling me to go to a doctor but I'm super hard headed. I think I probably should though.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Wayne68

3000 FPS said:


> Are you sure your not secretly transporting troops with that and the firewood is your cover.


 Any soldier or veteran rides for free with me anytime, Canadian and American alike. Plus they get a discount on their firewood as well.


----------



## MustangMike

I use my bow release to pull the ticks off my clothing, then pinch it till I hear the crunch.

Other than that, I just check myself. I don't trust that anything that can dissuade a tick is good for U. They are tough little buggers.

Took 5 of them off me last time out with the bow. Also, been pulling them off the dogs. We are infested with them.

Thankfully, U don't see the deer ticks up at my upstate property.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, I hate to drop any Oak near my stand, those deer like the mast.


Lots more to feed them. I'm completely blind on my 3:00 side because the trees are too thick there. 

On that note I climbed into a different stand yesterday and there was bear hair on the bench. Look up, broken branches. Never realized bears ate basswood berries! Darn bear broke another little oak in the yard of my hunting cabin this fall too.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> a good inspection before a shower never hurts.



If you go in the woods with your significant other, 'checking each other for ticks' makes a great start for 'date night'.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> If you go in the woods with your significant other, 'checking each other for ticks' makes a great start for 'date night'.
> 
> Philbert



you betcha.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Do you find yourself needing to crap in the woods often?


Apparently some people do. I'd say if you find yourself needing to hit gas station restrooms regularily rather than doing your biz in the morning/evening at home you had better bring some with.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Apparently some people do. . . . you had better bring some with.



And _don't_ use poison ivy!!!

(I haven't. but have heard of enough people who have . . . )


Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Apparently some people do. I'd say if you find yourself needing to hit gas station restrooms regularily rather than doing your biz in the morning/evening at home you had better bring some with.



They're eating too much fiber or something.


----------



## Ambull01

It's official, no burning this year just scrounging. Kind of sucks but I'll err on the safe side. Posted on ********** and evidently I have multiple issues:
Possibly wet wood, poor draft, combustible clearances not adequate, inadequate hearth material, no liner, galvanized pipe for stove outlet, cleaning chimney will be a major ordeal due to fabricated block off plate, etc. 

This will give me enough time to really acquire firewood and ensure it is dry.


----------



## mainewoods

Wise choice ambull. Kudo's to you for making that decision.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Wise choice ambull. Kudo's to you for making that decision.



Not that I didn't respect you guys, just I have a lot more respect now lol. Had no idea about the many issues with burning wood. Just thought you put a stove in, put some logs in said stove, strike a match and enjoy the heat. Ignorance is bliss. I have a ton to learn. I'll have to spend more time on H.E.A.R.T.H (hope that works) and really educate myself.


----------



## Dpown

I use my Portable Winch, don't even need to cut up the winch first can just drag it by the log.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Not that I didn't respect you guys, just I have a lot more respect now lol. Had no idea about the many issues with burning wood. Just thought you put a stove in, put some logs in said stove, strike a match and enjoy the heat. Ignorance is bliss. I have a ton to learn. I'll have to spend more time on H.E.A.R.T.H (hope that works) and really educate myself.



Dry wood and a chimney that works is kinda sorta necessary.

Every single aspect of wood burning has been cussed and discussed right here on this forum. I know a lot of the old pictures are gone, but the text was saved.


----------



## SCBBQ

y


Ambull01 said:


> It's official, no burning this year just scrounging. Kind of sucks but I'll err on the safe side. Posted on ********** and evidently I have multiple issues:
> Possibly wet wood, poor draft, combustible clearances not adequate, inadequate hearth material, no liner, galvanized pipe for stove outlet, cleaning chimney will be a major ordeal due to fabricated block off plate, etc.
> 
> This will give me enough time to really acquire firewood and ensure it is dry.



I will tell you my first hand experience
.
My Dad is a retired brick mason. My whole family two generations back were masons. I worked with them all as I was coming up and learned many valuable lessons. One of the major things was the time and care they took building fireboxes and chimneys. They would lay out the whole firebox on the floor and precut the fire brick at precise angles front to back and the fit with the sides to back. Only after they worked everything out right on the floor would they build it.They would also put a little roll or rounding to the back of fire box to smooth the flow of smoke and make it draw right.
The damper had to be set at the right place and height in the box to make everything work and the flues would be set and the transitions smoothed. No air gaps were left anywhere outside of the firebox and flues. It was filled solid from the foundation to the top of chimney except for the firebox opening. The top had to be so far above the roofline and capped off a certain way.
I have seen them refuse to build a fireplace for contractors who wanted to take shortcuts on the fireplace to save money as these are very expensive to do right and my family had seen houses burn from bad work
My dad still takes a few small jobs at times. Most of them involve a firebox that wasn't built right or needs to be rebuilt. True craftsmen are hard to find ... few are left anymore.

They weren't willing to take chances with the heat and carbon monoxide from combustion and I will not either.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> y
> 
> I will tell you my first hand experience
> .
> My Dad is a retired brick mason. My whole family two generations back were masons. I worked with them all as I was coming up and learned many valuable lessons. One of the major things was the time and care they took building fireboxes and chimneys. They would lay out the whole firebox on the floor and precut the fire brick at precise angles front to back and the fit with the sides to back. Only after they worked everything out right on the floor would they build it.They would also put a little roll or rounding to the back of fire box to smooth the flow of smoke and make it draw right.
> The damper had to be set at the right place and height in the box to make everything work and the flues would be set and the transitions smoothed. No air gaps were left anywhere outside of the firebox and flues. It was filled solid from the foundation to the top of chimney except for the firebox opening. The top had to be so far above the roofline and capped off a certain way.
> I have seen them refuse to build a fireplace for contractors who wanted to take shortcuts on the fireplace to save money as these are very expensive to do right and my family had seen houses burn from bad work
> My dad still takes a few small jobs at times. Most of them involve a firebox that wasn't built right or needs to be rebuilt. True craftsmen are hard to find ... few are left anymore.
> 
> They weren't willing to take chances with the heat and carbon monoxide from combustion and I will not either.



I have a old Victorian built in 1891. I love the house but the previous owner really sat on her butt regarding basic maintenance. It helped really lower the price which is cool for my mortgage but now I have to fix all her errors/lack of corrective action.


----------



## SCBBQ

Ambull01 said:


> I have a old Victorian built in 1891. I love the house but the previous owner really sat on her butt regarding basic maintenance. It helped really lower the price which is cool for my mortgage but now I have to fix all her errors/lack of corrective action.



I understand completely we have torn down more than one chimney from an old house. Don't take any chances using the existing fireplace if it is made from brick of that era. The brick aren't fired the same way as modern brick and decay badly from moisture and settling. The mortar isn't the same either. It starts to breakdown and becomes unstable from heat and moisture. I have seen them literally crumble to the touch.
A lot of the old fireplaces had kerosene burned in the them at times as well which you could still smell in the brick after tearing them down. I am sure that can't be good to the brick and may cause fire problems as well. 
All I can tell you is what I have seen and to be wary.
I would seriously consider putting in a modern would stove and new piping if you are able. It would be more efficient and save you major headaches trying to redo the existing.

If I am sounding harsh that is not my intent. I had certain things ingrained in me from an early age and this is one of them.


----------



## dancan

Hey Dpoon , how much is that nice skidding cone , I know a guy (no names) that sure understands value and benefit of having one LOL


----------



## svk

SCBBQ said:


> I will tell you my first hand experience
> .
> My Dad is a retired brick mason. My whole family two generations back were masons. I worked with them all as I was coming up and learned many valuable lessons. One of the major things was the time and care they took building fireboxes and chimneys. They would lay out the whole firebox on the floor and precut the fire brick at precise angles front to back and the fit with the sides to back. Only after they worked everything out right on the floor would they build it.They would also put a little roll or rounding to the back of fire box to smooth the flow of smoke and make it draw right.
> The damper had to be set at the right place and height in the box to make everything work and the flues would be set and the transitions smoothed. No air gaps were left anywhere outside of the firebox and flues. It was filled solid from the foundation to the top of chimney except for the firebox opening. The top had to be so far above the roofline and capped off a certain way.
> I have seen them refuse to build a fireplace for contractors who wanted to take shortcuts on the fireplace to save money as these are very expensive to do right and my family had seen houses burn from bad work
> My dad still takes a few small jobs at times. Most of them involve a firebox that wasn't built right or needs to be rebuilt. True craftsmen are hard to find ... few are left anymore.
> 
> They weren't willing to take chances with the heat and carbon monoxide from combustion and I will not either.


Your point of lack of true craftsmen these days is dead on. 

My great grandpa and grandpa were carpenters. While I'm nowhere near the skill, ability, or precision that my grandpa was I do notice and appreciate good woodwork. And even the high end homes these days rarely have the fit and finish that his house did. 

One guy in our area (a real quirky dude but that's a side story) does trimless carpentry. His apprentice did my sauna paneling and its absolutely top notch. Slow but beautiful.


----------



## svk

This breaks my heart. Cedar swamp near my hunting cabin suffered severe wind damage. This used to be such a cool place to hang out in. I'd go sit on a log and eat my lunch during deer season. Over the years we shot many bucks in or within 1/4 mile of this spot. We also put our first family dog's ashes in here. Now you can't even walk through it. There's got to be 100 of them down.


----------



## dancan

svk , I understans about the loss but that is nature so enjoy while you find them spots knowing that it may not be there tomorrow . We had an area close to here that the owner of a large chunk of it wanted to log , the community got wind of it and was in an uproar , formed comities and groups to try and get some or all of it shut down , public meetings etc .... Hurricane Juan plowed through the area and knocked it all down plus areas that wouldn't have been cut , then it all got logged .
That pic still looks beautiful to me though , I see a bunch of cedar to mill up and some great kindling 

Ambull , scrounge away and get your house ready for next years season , you'll know that the wood will be ready then and you won't be at the mercy of the market . I do like SCBBQ's advice

While I was out yesterday picking the easy small and dead stuff close to the side of the road I found some forgotten wood LOL







It's been there for a while but it was still solid so in the truck it went , it's red maple and burning right now , there was enough for 4 nights worth of burning at the temps we have now , I guess this is as close to free firewood as I'll get LOL
Cliff is right about this time of year for cruising for dead or leaners , now till spring is the best time to see those "out of place" trees 
And drive real slow ...


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Not that I didn't respect you guys, just I have a lot more respect now lol. Had no idea about the many issues with burning wood. Just thought you put a stove in, put some logs in said stove, strike a match and enjoy the heat. Ignorance is bliss. I have a ton to learn. I'll have to spend more time on H.E.A.R.T.H (hope that works) and really educate myself.



Hey man, you want a small saw that will actually pull some dang chain, check it out

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/thinning-the-herd.262804/page-5#post-5023114 s25cva are just the katz azz, tell ya whut


----------



## MustangMike

That is a shame. Did not have anything like that on my property, but it has completely changed anyway.

It was originally mid life hardwoods that U could still hunt. Then about 20 yrs ago a Tornado took about 1/3 of my trees (50 acres), and it is all now dense new growth. On most of the rest of the property, wind storms keep making holes in the canopy, and the resulting undergrowth (mostly pricker bushes) make it impossible to walk through unless you clear a trail.

The only way to hunt it now is from tree stands, and keeping the trails passable is 10 times the work that it used to be.

I wish it would return to how it used to be, but I don't think that will happen in the near future.

Leaving tomorrow morning, opening day is Sat, I'll be back on Monday.

Wish us luck!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> That is a shame. Did not have anything like that on my property, but it has completely changed anyway.
> 
> It was originally mid life hardwoods that U could still hunt. Then about 20 yrs ago a Tornado took about 1/3 of my trees (50 acres), and it is all now dense new growth. On most of the rest of the property, wind storms keep making holes in the canopy, and the resulting undergrowth (mostly pricker bushes) make it impossible to walk through unless you clear a trail.
> 
> The only way to hunt it now is from tree stands, and keeping the trails passable is 10 times the work that it used to be.
> 
> I wish it would return to how it used to be, but I don't think that will happen in the near future.
> 
> Leaving tomorrow morning, opening day is Sat, I'll be back on Monday.
> 
> Wish us luck!



Luck! Look at the bright side, you own land and have a place to hunt!


----------



## dancan

One thing to keep in mind in that beautiful majestic setting Mike is that since we have no giraffe deer in North America our whitetail deer are looking to feed on that fresh new growth real low to the ground so a few choppings or big blows can help you keep a healthy heard of deer 
One of my hunting friends says that "Good Luck" said to him before a hunt jinxes him so I'll say "Happy Hunting !"


----------



## SCBBQ

svk said:


> This breaks my heart. Cedar swamp near my hunting cabin suffered severe wind damage. This used to be such a cool place to hang out in. I'd go sit on a log and eat my lunch during deer season. Over the years we shot many bucks in or within 1/4 mile of this spot. We also put our first family dog's ashes in here. Now you can't even walk through it. There's got to be 100 of them down.
> 
> View attachment 379311



The place we used to hunt had a beautiful flat next to a creek that had huge (for this area)oak , hickory and sycamore trees. It was one of my favorite places. I would go hunt there just for the view when leaves were changing.You could always go in there on cold mornings and hear turkeys come down the creek bottom. Makes me smile just thinking about it. A tornado came threw and blew most of the trees down and made it a virtually unhuntable tangled mess. It broke my heart when I went in there and saw it. It was on land we had permission to hunt, but the owner wouldn't let us get in to try and clean it up. 
Some places are just special. Sorry it happened to you too.


----------



## mainewoods

Good luck Mike! The view at your camp is almost as good as the venison.


----------



## mainewoods

I like it when they are right outside the bathroom window myself. The gas grill is 3 feet off to the side of the picture.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> And _don't_ use poison ivy!!!
> 
> (I haven't. but have heard of enough people who have . . . )
> 
> 
> Philbert



Not really the same but just remembered a traumatic experience. DO NOT use medicated foot powder on your testicles either. I mistakenly poured some on them bad boys while out in the field with the Army Guard. We were out about a week with no shower. I was starting to seriously reek. Put some powder on my feet and it felt great. Light bulb went on upstairs and decided to try some on my boys. Fire balls!!! Felt like it was burning the hair of those suckers. I had to run into the woods, squatted against a tree, and poured two canteens on them to stop the misery.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> I understand completely we have torn down more than one chimney from an old house. Don't take any chances using the existing fireplace if it is made from brick of that era. The brick aren't fired the same way as modern brick and decay badly from moisture and settling. The mortar isn't the same either. It starts to breakdown and becomes unstable from heat and moisture. I have seen them literally crumble to the touch.
> A lot of the old fireplaces had kerosene burned in the them at times as well which you could still smell in the brick after tearing them down. I am sure that can't be good to the brick and may cause fire problems as well.
> All I can tell you is what I have seen and to be wary.
> I would seriously consider putting in a modern would stove and new piping if you are able. It would be more efficient and save you major headaches trying to redo the existing.
> 
> If I am sounding harsh that is not my intent. I had certain things ingrained in me from an early age and this is one of them.



I can lie on my back and look straight up the chimney. There's no build up that I can see. Of course there may be cracks in the mortar/brick that's hidden from my view. 

I have a modern stove, no liner. 

Also just got my freaking Caddy stuck in a ditch tonight! LMAO! Man, I am having a GREAT week. If any of you are mud slingers, appreciate any pointers you can give to get it out.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Hey man, you want a small saw that will actually pull some dang chain, check it out
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communiIty/threads/thinning-the-herd.262804/page-5#post-5023114 s25cva are just the katz azz, tell ya whut



I read they stopped making that thing in 1984 so it's at least 34 years old. That wouldn't scare you off?

Less than 40cc but would take care of everything I want to cut. Super cheap too. I wonder how hard it is to get parts for old saws. 

I like the PP 475 too. Maybe over kill though.


----------



## SCBBQ

Ambull01 said:


> I can lie on my back and look straight up the chimney. There's no build up that I can see. Of course there may be cracks in the mortar/brick that's hidden from my view.
> 
> I have a modern stove, no liner.
> 
> Also just got my freaking Caddy stuck in a ditch tonight! LMAO! Man, I am having a GREAT week. If any of you are mud slingers, appreciate any pointers you can give to get it out.




I am no mud slinger but it did remind me of this. Good for a chuckle. Nice to see Marissa's assets too.




BTW Thank you for your service!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> I am no mud slinger but it did remind me of this. Good for a chuckle. Nice to see Marissa's assets too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Thank you for your service!!!!




lol, I love that movie. Especially the killing a deer rant. 

that's exactly what my back tire looks like. It sank in quick mud. Good excuse to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> BTW Thank you for your service!!!!



Forgot this. Oorah! Always nice to meet people that care about military service.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I read they stopped making that thing in 1984 so it's at least 34 years old. That wouldn't scare you off?
> 
> Less than 40cc but would take care of everything I want to cut. Super cheap too. I wonder how hard it is to get parts for old saws.
> 
> I like the PP 475 too. Maybe over kill though.



I've cut cords with mine. Parts are..these are cheap and still out there, you grab them when available. There ya go, parts. 

I have a poulan 505 which runs perfect. Ran a 475 at the georgia GTG this summer. I swapped a stihl 310 for the 505. Rather have the older poulan, although that one is a rebadged jonsered (don't care, great saw, modern designed). The 8500 I just got is pure made in USA poulan.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I can lie on my back and look straight up the chimney. There's no build up that I can see. Of course there may be cracks in the mortar/brick that's hidden from my view.
> 
> I have a modern stove, no liner.
> 
> Also just got my freaking Caddy stuck in a ditch tonight! LMAO! Man, I am having a GREAT week. If any of you are mud slingers, appreciate any pointers you can give to get it out.



Well, my chimney is that old, too, I use it. Plan on lining it next year, but for now..just threw another chunk in the stove.

Stuck in the mud can be anything. Stuff under the wheels, tow it out with something.

When I get stuck around here it is usually an adventure, takes the little crawler sometimes...I really could use that sikorsky...


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I've cut cords with mine. Parts are..these are cheap and still out there, you grab them when available. There ya go, parts.
> 
> I have a poulan 505 which runs perfect. Ran a 475 at the georgia GTG this summer. I swapped a stihl 310 for the 505. Rather have the older poulan, although that one is a rebadged jonsered (don't care, great saw, modern designed). The 8500 I just got is pure made in USA poulan.



Not a whole lot of info about the 475 online. Only thing I could find is it's almost 80cc. If the price is too close to a HD Makita I'll go with the s25


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, my chimney is that old, too, I use it. Plan on lining it next year, but for now..just threw another chunk in the stove.
> 
> Stuck in the mud can be anything. Stuff under the wheels, tow it out with something.
> 
> When I get stuck around here it is usually an adventure, takes the little crawler sometimes...I really could use that sikorsky...



Hold on, you don't have a liner? How long you been burning?

BTW, did a search here on how to clean out carbs. Small engine repair guy said my saw's issue is probably a dirty carb. The search here brought up some of your older posts. I think I'll follow it. Break it down, take lots of pics to remember how stuff goes, then try and soak the carb in something. 

Repair guy was going to charge me $80 to clean out the carb in some vibrating contraption but didn't want to spend since it's more than the saw at this point.


----------



## MustangMike

Put some cable chains on, will get U right out, work great on snow & ice also (even on a Mustang).


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Put some cable chains on, will get U right out, work great on snow & ice also (even on a Mustang).



Oh yeah, good idea. Thanks man. I think I mentioned I have a CTS-V. No weight in the back of that thing. Gets kind of dangerous in wet conditions. I'll walk to the store tomorrow and see if they have chains.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'll be off of here for the next couple days fellas. Gonna be up ay UncleMikes, I don't luck.......I got my secret spot scouted during small game season.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Hold on, you don't have a liner? How long you been burning?
> 
> BTW, did a search here on how to clean out carbs. Small engine repair guy said my saw's issue is probably a dirty carb. The search here brought up some of your older posts. I think I'll follow it. Break it down, take lots of pics to remember how stuff goes, then try and soak the carb in something.
> 
> Repair guy was going to charge me $80 to clean out the carb in some vibrating contraption but didn't want to spend since it's more than the saw at this point.



Can of carb spray is good enough. Just pay close attention to order of things as you take it apart. It's not that complicated. Most likely the little screen inside is goobered up, don't lose it! hehehe no fun finding them things on the floor...


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah, good idea. Thanks man. I think I mentioned I have a CTS-V. No weight in the back of that thing. Gets kind of dangerous in wet conditions. I'll walk to the store tomorrow and see if they have chains.



Probably the easiest to just get another vehicle and tow it out.

There's a steel chimney liner for sale in the trading post.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Can of carb spray is good enough. Just pay close attention to order of things as you take it apart. It's not that complicated. Most likely the little screen inside is goobered up, don't lose it! hehehe no fun finding them things on the floor...



Sprayed some carb cleaner into while it was on the saw but that didn't seem to help much. Guess it really needs to come off. Sounds like you've lost one or two. As a kid I loved to take things apart. Being able to put them back together was another story. Remote control cars didn't last long. 



zogger said:


> Probably the easiest to just get another vehicle and tow it out.
> 
> There's a steel chimney liner for sale in the trading post.



Yeah you're probably right. I just need a little nudge to get out of the hole I dug from spinning my tires. Would tell me wife to get in my car but she can't drive a manual.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Probably the easiest to just get another vehicle and tow it out.
> 
> There's a steel chimney liner for sale in the trading post.



You see that Mcculloch 700? Seems like a nice saw. 77cc I think.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> You see that Mcculloch 700? Seems like a nice saw. 77cc I think.



Really don't know much about the old macs. I would most likely want the poulans over them though.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Really don't know much about the old macs. I would most likely want the poulans over them though.



Okay, it's either an old Poulan or a Makita/Dolmar then. I want to be kind of original and not go with a Stihl or Husqvarna. 

I'm really liking that PP 475 more and more. Just a little nervous about having to fix it if/when it breaks. Would rather practice on a free or broken saw, like my Homelite.


----------



## MountainHigh

POLAR VORTEX pushing cold air south again ... minus 5 Celcius here (23 F) today. 

Wood scroungers .... it's *payoff time* for all your sweat equity.
Wood stoves and sheds full of dry wood!!!
Give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back  It's toasty warm in here.


----------



## svk

It hasn't been above freezing here since last Friday. Which is fine but it's also been windy as hell which makes for tough hunting.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Ambull01 said:


> Okay, it's either an old Poulan or a Makita/Dolmar then. I want to be kind of original and not go with a Stihl or Husqvarna.
> 
> I'm really liking that PP 475 more and more. Just a little nervous about having to fix it if/when it breaks. Would rather practice on a free or broken saw, like my Homelite.



I have a PP 475 and a PP 505. They both are the same physical size and close to the same weight. The 505 is more common and has alittle more cc to the engine and are easier to find parts for. I like both saws and they both cut well but if you are only going to have one you might consider the 505.


----------



## SCBBQ

Ambull01 said:


> Hold on, you don't have a liner? How long you been burning?
> 
> BTW, did a search here on how to clean out carbs. Small engine repair guy said my saw's issue is probably a dirty carb. The search here brought up some of your older posts. I think I'll follow it. Break it down, take lots of pics to remember how stuff goes, then try and soak the carb in something.
> 
> Repair guy was going to charge me $80 to clean out the carb in some vibrating contraption but didn't want to spend since it's more than the saw at this point.



I am not sure what model homelite you have or tools at hand. If your saw is worth the trouble you can rebuild the carb, new fuel lines and primer for 15-20 bucks.
The video looks like a newer saw but for the most part any 2 stroke weed eater, chainsaw etc. are the same. They are pretty easy and straight forward just take some pics of fuel line and linkage hook-ups as you tear into it. sometimes a good cleaning with everything apart will take care of the problem but how you get there will be the same as the rebuild just put the old pieces back in. Once you do one you will see how easy it is.


----------



## Axfarmer

I went to the wood lot today to retrieve my ATV and trailer but ended up coming home with a trailer full of black birch instead. I secured the atv tarp as we are going to get a lil snow tonight. It bothers me to leave my stuff outside.


----------



## Ambull01

3000 FPS said:


> I have a PP 475 and a PP 505. They both are the same physical size and close to the same weight. The 505 is more common and has alittle more cc to the engine and are easier to find parts for. I like both saws and they both cut well but if you are only going to have one you might consider the 505.



Thanks for that break down. 



SCBBQ said:


> I am not sure what model homelite you have or tools at hand. If your saw is worth the trouble you can rebuild the carb, new fuel lines and primer for 15-20 bucks.
> The video looks like a newer saw but for the most part any 2 stroke weed eater, chainsaw etc. are the same. They are pretty easy and straight forward just take some pics of fuel line and linkage hook-ups as you tear into it. sometimes a good cleaning with everything apart will take care of the problem but how you get there will be the same as the rebuild just put the old pieces back in. Once you do one you will see how easy it is.




I have the regular car tools. I'm planning on using this Homelite as my learner saw so I'll do it. Hope I don't end up with a room full of saws in various stages of break down.


----------



## mainewoods

You may, it's called CAD!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> You may, it's called CAD!



Was that for me? You think I have CAD already?


----------



## mainewoods

I said you "may", end up with a room full of saws. Once you tear one apart, it's only a matter of time. But everyone needs at least a 2 saw plan, as I'm sure you have already seen. CAD will take care of that.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> It hasn't been above freezing here since last Friday. Which is fine but it's also been windy as hell which makes for tough hunting.


lol need to spend more time while in the woods looking for the big turdy point buck ! rather than them thirty or so buck skin oaks there svk?? lol I lucked out with a nice 140 # doe at 7:31 sat. am... lucky by way of the doe lottery. best of skill to you friend/neighbor!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I said you "may", end up with a room full of saws. Once you tear one apart, it's only a matter of time. But everyone needs at least a 2 saw plan, as I'm sure you have already seen. CAD will take care of that.



Wouldn't mind a few saws. Kind of sucks not being able to use one right now. 

I'm thinking about a four saw plan. A light saw for limbing, 60cc saw for general bucking, 80cc saw with a 24-28" bar for the really big stuff if I ever come across some, and an older saw. I like how the older saws look, really classy. Reminds me of the old muscle cars. Not as fast as new cars, not as fuel efficient, heavier, metal/hard bodies, not as smooth, etc. They had character though


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> lol need to spend more time while in the woods looking for the big turdy point buck ! rather than them thirty or so buck skin oaks there svk?? lol I lucked out with a nice 140 # doe at 7:31 sat. am... lucky by way of the doe lottery. best of skill to you friend/neighbor!


Tagged out on my wolf this afternoon. Called in three within 30 seconds of starting calling. If anyone wants pics send me a PM as they don't want dead stuff posted in here. 

After spending over 50 hours in the woods I saw my first deer of the season but it was a doe.


----------



## greendohn

Scored 2 truckloads yesterday, this found it's way to the woodshed,,still have a load on the truck, I'll take

down to Hippy Bob.


----------



## mainewoods

Great score! How'd you happen to find those beauties?


----------



## greendohn

mainewoods said:


> Great score! How'd you happen to find those beauties?



Thanks, mainewoods. Being that I'm a scrounger and only own a 1/2 acre, I'm pretty lucky. A guy at work hooked me up with a 40 acre woodlot that has had 300 trees harvested from it 2 years ago. I've got full run of it 'till gun season comes in, then I'll be shut out thru deer season. It's 22.5 miles from me but worth the drive as I load the GWH down to near the bump stops!!


----------



## mainewoods

Real nice. Don't come across scores like that every day. Especially wood as decent as that is. Is that GWH like the one I have? 96' Ram Magnum


----------



## greendohn

^^Yep^^ it was a fleet truck, crank windows, vinyl bench seat, no carpet, 318cid with cold A/C. It had been underwater from one of the hurricanes down south, I dunno which one,,I've had since '07, bought it for 2500 clams and it's a great truck!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Tagged out on my wolf this afternoon. Called in three within 30 seconds of starting calling. If anyone wants pics send me a PM as they don't want dead stuff posted in here.
> 
> After spending over 50 hours in the woods I saw my first deer of the season but it was a doe.


! let me know if you need more box's of lead feed for them toothy critter's!!!!!!!!!! really don't want them to go away with empty bellies you know? !!"THANKS " !! best on the buck!


----------



## hardpan

greendohn said:


> Thanks, mainewoods. Being that I'm a scrounger and only own a 1/2 acre, I'm pretty lucky. A guy at work hooked me up with a 40 acre woodlot that has had 300 trees harvested from it 2 years ago. I've got full run of it 'till gun season comes in, then I'll be shut out thru deer season. It's 22.5 miles from me but worth the drive as I load the GWH down to near the bump stops!!



Good deal. When I come across someone with that generosity I tread lightly and always leave it better than I found it. The downside is you have to cut it before it rots and then you will have to store the huge surplus in something like a new wood shed ($). What a tangled web we weave. LOL


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ! let me know if you need more box's of lead feed for them toothy critter's!!!!!!!!!! really don't want them to go away with empty bellies you know? !!"THANKS " !! best on the buck!


Near where I was hunting they saw a pack of 11 the day before. They are way out of control!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Tagged out on my wolf this afternoon. Called in three within 30 seconds of starting calling. If anyone wants pics send me a PM as they don't want dead stuff posted in here.
> 
> After spending over 50 hours in the woods I saw my first deer of the season but it was a doe.



Wolves? Holy crap, how far away is your hunting area from your house?


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> ^^Yep^^ it was a fleet truck, crank windows, vinyl bench seat, no carpet, 318cid with cold A/C. It had been underwater from one of the hurricanes down south, I dunno which one,,I've had since '07, bought it for 2500 clams and it's a great truck!



So that's why you gave it that name. Thing can't be killed. Sounds like a Toyota Hilux. Saw a show called Top Gear where they bought a used Hilux from a farmer and tried to kill it. Drove it down stairs, dropped a camper on it, drove through buildings, chained it on a beach but the waves tipped it over and sucked it in, etc. Nothing could stop it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Wolves? Holy crap, how far away is your hunting area from your house?


3 miles. But they've been seen within 200 yards.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> 3 miles. But they've been seen within 200 yards.



Holy crap man, you need to move! GTH out of there! How big are these suckers? Palms are sweating just thinking about a whole bunch of White Fangs.


----------



## svk

Here's a nice blowdown white spruce. Already at 14% mc as its been down a few years. Heaped it up after this to an even 1/2 cord. 


Shared my hamburger helper with my little friends.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Holy crap man, you need to move! GTH out of there! How big are these suckers? Palms are sweating just thinking about a whole bunch of White Fangs.


Average 100 lbs but can be double that. This guy was about 5 1/2 feet long.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Average 100 lbs but can be double that. This guy was about 5 1/2 feet long.



Could you send me a pic? I want to see one of these things.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> Average 100 lbs but can be double that. This guy was about 5 1/2 feet long.



Did you posting them on the AS hunting forum??? If not, you should...

SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> Did you posting them on the AS hunting forum??? If not, you should...
> 
> SR


I can post the story over there but I believe no pictures are allowed....


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Could you send me a pic? I want to see one of these things.


Sent you a PM with pics


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Sent you a PM with pics



Umm, that's a fake pic right? If not, that thing is massive. I don't consider myself a wuss but I doubt I would be out gathering wood or hunting after dark in MN.


----------



## svk

Moved my outside rack of wood into the furnace room and refilled the rack with the spruce I processed earlier today. This will give the big rounds in this load one last chance to lose some moisture. 

There's a over a half cord in here! Once Christmas vacation comes I don't need to leave the house for 5 days if I don't want to!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> I can post the story over there but I believe no pictures are allowed....



IF that's true, then I, along with some others, have been unknowingly been breaking the rules over there... 

SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF that's true, then I, along with some others, have been unknowingly been breaking the rules over there...
> 
> SR


I'll double check. I know wolf hunting is way more polarized amongst supporters/anti's then say deer or birds. If I can I will for sure.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I'll double check. I know wolf hunting is way more polarized amongst supporters/anti's then say deer or birds. If I can I will for sure.



What's the yearly limit for wolves up there?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Umm, that's a fake pic right? If not, that thing is massive. I don't consider myself a wuss but I doubt I would be out gathering wood or hunting after dark in MN.


Nope real thing. And the one with me holding it up full body his body was pressed against mine. His butt was still on the ground and his nose was at my chin. With boots I'm 6'

He's closer to the camera in the first shot so makes him look a little bigger. But not much.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> What's the yearly limit for wolves up there?


Harvest for the entire state is 250. Approx 2500 permits given out (3rd year of wolf season, first time I was drawn). When the quota for respective areas is hit they shut down in that area. Three areas for this season and as of sunset tonight two are now closed.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Harvest for the entire state is 250. Approx 2500 permits given out (3rd year of wolf season, first time I was drawn). When the quota for respective areas is hit they shut down in that area. Three areas for this season and as of sunset tonight two are now closed.



Damn they must be getting too abundant. Would love to see the horror on someone's face when they hit a 200 pound wolf instead of the common deer with their car. Although I guess a wolf is a hell of a lot smarter than your average deer so that may never become an issue.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Moved my outside rack of wood into the furnace room and refilled the rack with the spruce I processed earlier today. This will give the big rounds in this load one last chance to lose some moisture.
> 
> There's a over a half cord in here! Once Christmas vacation comes I don't need to leave the house for 5 days if I don't want to!!!
> View attachment 379709



Is that little red thing on the bottom right corner a fuel can or fire extinguisher?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Is that little red thing on the bottom right corner a fuel can or fire extinguisher?


Extinguisher


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn they must be getting too abundant. Would love to see the horror on someone's face when they hit a 200 pound wolf instead of the common deer with their car. Although I guess a wolf is a hell of a lot smarter than your average deer so that may never become an issue.


Rarely. I only know one person to ever hit one.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Damn they must be getting too abundant. Would love to see the horror on someone's face when they hit a 200 pound wolf instead of the common deer with their car. Although I guess a wolf is a hell of a lot smarter than your average deer so that may never become an issue.



I've never seen a wild timberwolf. I am pretty sure I saw a wild red wolf once.

With that said, when I was a kid, one of my friends lived next door to a sled dog racer, he kept two wolves for breeding into his pack. Man, BIG DOGGIES!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Ambull01 said:


> Umm, that's a fake pic right? If not, that thing is massive. I don't consider myself a wuss but I doubt I would be out gathering wood or hunting after dark in MN.



I have been up in Yellowstone hunting elk a few times and yes the wolves get very big and at night the howling is very eerie. Especially when your laying in a tent.


----------



## SCBBQ

MountainHigh said:


> POLAR VORTEX pushing cold air south again ... minus 5 Celcius here (23 F) today.
> 
> Wood scroungers .... it's *payoff time* for all your sweat equity.
> Wood stoves and sheds full of dry wood!!!
> Give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back  It's toasty warm in here.
> 
> View attachment 379411



No polar vortex here but getting below freezing. Talked to Dad yesterday he said mom was cracking the whip on him to get wood up to house and ready to burn lol. She is cold natured as can be and making sure that was taken care of. 

Yall stay warm


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Average 100 lbs but can be double that. This guy was about 5 1/2 feet long.


cant wait till may of 15 for the new bear hunt lottery , hunting them in your neck of the woods is a kick azz time!


----------



## mainewoods

Next door neighbor set up a trail cam on the upper end of my wood lot. He recorded 13 different black bear coming to his bait barrel. 5 sow's, 3 sets of yearling twins and 2 big boars, whose belly's touched the ground. They are feeding heavily on the acorn mast this year and I have a lot of red oak.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Rarely. I only know one person to ever hit one.



Yikes. A wounded and scared lion sized wolf. No way I would get out and check the damage.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I've never seen a wild timberwolf. I am pretty sure I saw a wild red wolf once.
> 
> With that said, when I was a kid, one of my friends lived next door to a sled dog racer, he kept two wolves for breeding into his pack. Man, BIG DOGGIES!



Dog racing in Georgia? You talking about mud sleds?


----------



## Ambull01

3000 FPS said:


> I have been up in Yellowstone hunting elk a few times and yes the wolves get very big and at night the howling is very eerie. Especially when your laying in a tent.



lol. Please thin nylon tent, protect me from those wolves. I think I would have to sleep up a tree.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Dog racing in Georgia? You talking about mud sleds?



Lol, no, grew up, up norte Lived several northern states until late 20s

born again southerner now though, lived here since 84


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Lol, no, grew up, up norte Lived several northern states until late 20s
> 
> born again southerner now though, lived here since 84



Did living in GA and the warmer climate make you soft yet? It's probably only mid 20s outside and I'm freezing lol. I think the summer took my manhood away.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Did living in GA and the warmer climate make you soft yet? It's probably only mid 20s outside and I'm freezing lol. I think the summer took my manhood away.



Yes, you get used to where you live. I can cut in heat that would have a lot of guys here melting, but..no way can I handle the cold like they can. Heck, this is a firewood forum! Man, I burn me some wood in the winter! And as far as I am concerned, with this latest cold front, winter is here, heck with some calendar!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Yes, you get used to where you live. I can cut in heat that would have a lot of guys here melting, but..no way can I handle the cold like they can. Heck, this is a firewood forum! Man, I burn me some wood in the winter! And as far as I am concerned, with this latest cold front, winter is here, heck with some calendar!



lol. NC is freaking humid in the summer. Walked out the back door, around the house, then in the front and I was drenched in sweat. I imagine it's worse in GA

Amen. It's winter in MD too. Not winter like svk is seeing but winter nonetheless. 

I'm going to finish splitting the big poplar logs and oak in the morning. I think a couple of the poplar logs are still whole because they're too big for the 24" bar on my father in-laws saw. Hopefully one of you guys can give me some advice on chainsaw/bar size to tackle something like that. I don't want to be out gunned again.


----------



## CRThomas

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I free wood is plentiful less you live down town N.Y a fellow been on CL with some free Oak all ready split and dryed I had to go pick up my Grand Daughter at school happen to go by the place stop to see this wood that the fellow couldn't give a way so I stopped a lady came out said you the fellow who came to get the wood off our padio thank go no i just wanted to see the wood you couldn't give a way. you got a truck please take it no i have to my grand daughter up. i couldn't believe a cord and a half I told her take the free ad out and put in forsale $100.00 her husband called me last night they sold it for a hundred dollar that is strange no people are strange.


----------



## CRThomas

Oliver1655 said:


> Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


In Illinois on country roads the county owns 50 feet from the middle of the road both ways. I had to move a building 5 ft a water meter night light see how far they are from the road thats because they have to bee on your property.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

We just got hit with our first real snowfall of the year on friday and man is it getting cold. The lake looks real coldbut probably wont freeze over for another month. Id post a pick of my scrounge on friday but you all laugh at me LOL. 

The deck is about 50 feet and it sucks shoveling that so i might give the br600 a try


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> lol. NC is freaking humid in the summer. Walked out the back door, around the house, then in the front and I was drenched in sweat. I imagine it's worse in GA
> 
> Amen. It's winter in MD too. Not winter like svk is seeing but winter nonetheless.
> 
> I'm going to finish splitting the big poplar logs and oak in the morning. I think a couple of the poplar logs are still whole because they're too big for the 24" bar on my father in-laws saw. Hopefully one of you guys can give me some advice on chainsaw/bar size to tackle something like that. I don't want to be out gunned again.



Noodle from the end to the bucking cuts, several places. Use your axe/maul and golf swing/ baseball bat out chunks, split them right out. Eventually you'll have enough open space you can finish bucking down to the middle.

I had to do a 30 inch oak limb like that with a little homie tophandle when I first moved here. Tedious, but I used the saw and axe I had.


----------



## PLMCRZY

MuskokaSplitter said:


> View attachment 379781
> View attachment 379782
> 
> We just got hit with our first real snowfall of the year on friday and man is it getting cold. The lake looks real coldbut probably wont freeze over for another month. Id post a pick of my scrounge on friday but you all laugh at me LOL.
> 
> The deck is about 50 feet and it sucks shoveling that so i might give the br600 a try


Beautiful, we will never see that in Texas. 

Im about to head out myself to scrounge.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Just left a ranch that is a gold mine for wood. They give horse back riding lessons to kids that are mentally challenged. I gave them a nice donation when we left. Said i could have as much wood id like.


----------



## Axfarmer

I got the splitter out about an hour before dark today and got a little done. The way things are going its gonna be a while to finish all my green wood.


----------



## zogger

Got a nice load of smalls this afternoon. Fun running the little bitty saw.


----------



## dancan

No scrounging for me today but I'm enjoying my scrounged wood , 23 with the breeze making it feel like 17 out there but it's 72 in here with the draft closed on the furnace


----------



## mainewoods

Ayuh, the 50's are gone, but the upper teens are fine with me. Just makes you work a little faster, and that puts wood in the shed. Perfect cutting conditions right now, but it bothers me that I can't go as fast as I used too. Gettin' old ain't for sissies.


----------



## dancan

Injury , just like age sure makes for a rethink on how things get done and how fast lol
Been burning spf during the day but this is the first cold night so the furnace just got fed some big hardwood short blocks for the evening


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> Ayuh, the 50's are gone, but the upper teens are fine with me. Just makes you work a little faster, and that puts wood in the shed. Perfect cutting conditions right now, but it bothers me that I can't go as fast as I used too. Gettin' old ain't for sissies.



But it sure makes you feel like one. Unfortunately for me, you are probably 50% older than me. Can't even imagine the pains I will have at retirement age.


----------



## chucker

I have felt old as of thirty, when the tractor went over pinning me under it with a broken leg & right fore arm with hip trouble laying on a short stump... be careful out there!


----------



## svk

My father in law got a beauty of a 12 point buck today. Two very equally sized bucks chasing a doe, he took the first one that came out of the brush. Just my tag left to fill.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Noodle from the end to the bucking cuts, several places. Use your axe/maul and golf swing/ baseball bat out chunks, split them right out. Eventually you'll have enough open space you can finish bucking down to the middle.
> 
> I had to do a 30 inch oak limb like that with a little homie tophandle when I first moved here. Tedious, but I used the saw and axe I had.



Hmm, didn't think about splitting them while they're attached to the log. I'll give that a try. 

I bet you noodled with one hand too right?


----------



## Ambull01

Well I didn't make it down the hill to take a pic of the big poplars. Spent about 4 1/2 hours splitting up the dead standing oak at my in-laws. The little pieces were cut by my little Homelite and father in-law used his Stihl with 24" bar to cut the big stuff.





This damn thing was so freaking heavy! I'll have to work on my deadlift if I will routinely tackle stuff like this.






I split most of these and stacked them into the trailer. Not as heavy as the first but still pretty heft.






This is the stuff I cut. Split all these as well. Supposedly this is white oak yet I find it funny that it's slightly reddish.

After seeing what a 24" bar and chain can cut, I'm totally convinced I will never need anything bigger than that. I'll never need a saw bigger than 60cc either and that's probably more than really necessary. If this really is oak, I'm surprised how well my Homelite did cutting it. Of course the pieces aren't extremely large but I kept hearing how oak is a tough wood to cut but I don't think it was. Only issue is I cut the stupid things too small! I split them all up with a 28 ton splitter. The splits are pretty small because I want them to dry fast and I have a very shallow/small insert. With the small split and my short bucking job they look like Lincoln Logs lol. Worked my butt off moving the heavy rounds but I had a great day. If I could get paid to cut and split firewood I would be in heaven.

Tomorrow/today I'm hoping to get a new battery for the van and pick up those bucked up trees I saw the other day. There's piles everywhere right off the road, easy pickings.


----------



## 7sleeper

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, didn't think about splitting them while they're attached to the log. I'll give that a try.
> 
> I bet you noodled with one hand too right?


You don't have to noodle them all the way through. I usually noodle into the crotch/branch areas/ maximum middle of the trunk only. They are the parts that don't want to be split. Fine lengthy grain wood is easy splitting.

7


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, didn't think about splitting them while they're attached to the log. I'll give that a try.
> 
> I bet you noodled with one hand too right?



Hmm...don't think so, not that I remember. Not a fan of one handing a saw.


----------



## Marshy

Looks like I might be done scrounging for the season. The snow machine (lake effect) started up on Friday and hasn't stopped snowing here. Got a healthy 4" an slowly growing with constant light flurries projected out to Tuesday. 

Gott'a replace a head gasket in my truck before I can use it again and I have a cord to 1.5 cord left of the big elm that I blocked. Now it's covered in snow and not sure I can borrow anyone's truck to go pick it up... I've got some dry split wood stacked on my property I need moved up to the house before I continue scrounging efforts. I'll see about a pic of the winter wonderland in action.


----------



## Ambull01

7sleeper said:


> You don't have to noodle them all the way through. I usually noodle into the crotch/branch areas/ maximum middle of the trunck only. They are the parts that don't want to be split. Fine lengthy grain wood is easy splitting.
> 
> 7



I see, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## steved

Well, I sorta did an extreme move to continue scrounging...quit my job for another that puts me home more often. As I said before, kinda hard to scroung when you're never around. 

I'm also reworking a trailer that will serve the scrounging better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

Did a little more scrounging today. Went to the roadside where a power company cut down several trees. It's also the place where my Caddy got stuck in mud lol. 

Anyway, brought the van this time. Now I know the value of bringing a hand held splitting apparatus when you scrounge. OMG that green stuff weighs a ton. A Fiskars X27 has been ordered and is awaiting delivery. I'm not going back there without it. 

After seeing how large some of the bucked pieces are, I can see why it's still there. It's not too far from the road but there is soft, deep mud between the road and the bucked pieces. I doubt you could bring a splitter in there unless it's attached to a tractor or serious off road truck. I'm expecting the pieces to be safe there so I can take my time and harvest them all.


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> Well, I sorta did an extreme move to continue scrounging...quit my job for another that puts me home more often. As I said before, kinda hard to scroung when you're never around.
> 
> I'm also reworking a trailer that will serve the scrounging better.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm still waiting to work from home a few days a week. Plus I'll change my schedule to four 10 hour days. The fifth day of the weekday will be my dedicated scrounge day. 

Speaking of reworking a trailer, I was wondering about boat trailers. I'm surrounded by water here so there's boat trailers everywhere. How hard would it be to convert one to a wood hauling trailer? Most of the boat trailers I see are double axles. Should be able to handle a lot of wood.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Did a little more scrounging today. Went to the roadside where a power company cut down several trees. It's also the place where my Caddy got stuck in mud lol.
> 
> Anyway, brought the van this time. Now I know the value of bringing a hand held splitting apparatus when you scrounge. OMG that green stuff weighs a ton. A Fiskars X27 has been ordered and is awaiting delivery. I'm not going back there without it.
> 
> After seeing how large some of the bucked pieces are, I can see why it's still there. It's not too far from the road but there is soft, deep mud between the road and the bucked pieces. I doubt you could bring a splitter in there unless it's attached to a tractor or serious off road truck. I'm expecting the pieces to be safe there so I can take my time and harvest them all.



And that's where noodling comes in. I mostly use my husky 371 sporting a 24 for noodling.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting to work from home a few days a week. Plus I'll change my schedule to four 10 hour days. The fifth day of the weekday will be my dedicated scrounge day.
> 
> Speaking of reworking a trailer, I was wondering about boat trailers. I'm surrounded by water here so there's boat trailers everywhere. How hard would it be to convert one to a wood hauling trailer? Most of the boat trailers I see are double axles. Should be able to handle a lot of wood.



You know, I have thought about that too. Another thing with the bigger boat trailers is they have surge brakes, because they get backed down into the water, proly not a good idea with electric brakes. And they usually have a built in decent winch!

I don't recall a discussion here yet on converting a boat trailer, heck, maybe with a stripped boat on it for the wood holding bed! Like cut the transom out, but leave the rest.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting to work from home a few days a week. Plus I'll change my schedule to four 10 hour days. The fifth day of the weekday will be my dedicated scrounge day.
> 
> Speaking of reworking a trailer, I was wondering about boat trailers. I'm surrounded by water here so there's boat trailers everywhere. How hard would it be to convert one to a wood hauling trailer? Most of the boat trailers I see are double axles. Should be able to handle a lot of wood.


I see a lot of converted boat trailers, might take a little working to make it what you need.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> And that's where noodling comes in. I mostly use my husky 371 sporting a 24 for noodling.



True. Although, If I have to noodle the thing multiple times for each round I may as well slit the things. 



zogger said:


> You know, I have thought about that too. Another thing with the bigger boat trailers is they have surge brakes, because they get backed down into the water, proly not a good idea with electric brakes. And they usually have a built in decent winch!
> 
> I don't recall a discussion here yet on converting a boat trailer, heck, maybe with a stripped boat on it for the wood holding bed! Like cut the transom out, but leave the rest.



What are surge brakes? Oh man, a winch! Forgot about that. Perfect for scrounging.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Surge brakes are hydraulic like your van. Electric use electro magnets to energize the brakes


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> True. Although, If I have to noodle the thing multiple times for each round I may as well slit the things.
> .



Ambull, 

I only noodle the ones that I can't split. I usually know within 4 whacks if the round is going to have to be noodled or not.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Surge brakes are hydraulic like your van. Electric use electro magnets to energize the brakes



I see. Actually thought zogger was saying that would be a negative but sounds like a plus to me. Trailer would be more durable I guess with hydraulic brakes. I think. I'll see if my father in-law can get me a deal on a boat trailer. I think he welds too. Would be so much easier to load rounds/splits into a low trailer. Plus the built in winch would make it a lot easier to pull stuff out of the woods.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> Ambull,
> 
> I only noodle the ones that I can't split. I usually know within 4 whacks if the round is going to have to be noodled or not.



I see. I'm looking forward to noodling, never tried it. 

I was thinking about bringing a Fiskars X27 with my scrounging gear but now I'm thinking about a Council Tool 6 pound splitting maul. Can be used to drive wedges too. I like the idea of having fewer tools while still retaining all the necessary functions.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> I see. I'm looking forward to noodling, never tried it.
> 
> I was thinking about bringing a Fiskars X27 with my scrounging gear but now I'm thinking about a Council Tool 6 pound splitting maul. Can be used to drive wedges too. I like the idea of having fewer tools while still retaining all the necessary functions.



Standard scrounging tools that I take include my Fiskars X-27, 6lb maul, 8lb sledge, 3 steel wedges and both my 2159 and 365, a 2 gal can for mixed gas and a gal of bar oil and 50' of 1/2" rope.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I see. I'm looking forward to noodling, never tried it.
> 
> I was thinking about bringing a Fiskars X27 with my scrounging gear but now I'm thinking about a Council Tool 6 pound splitting maul. Can be used to drive wedges too. I like the idea of having fewer tools while still retaining all the necessary functions.



One of each would be my druthers....

Ya, surge brakes work, say you are driving and hit your van brakes. The trailer wants to surge ahead, pushes a..don't know the name, actuator I think..activates the hydraulic brakes. You have to lock them out to back up. That's what the humvee trailers have. Now not all small boat trailers have them, but some do. I towed a big sailboat once where the trailer had surge brakes on it and it felt fine, not much different from conventional electric brakes.

Most small trailers, cheap ones, have zero brakes. Where I live, trailers over 3500 lbs gross vehicle weight, that's trailer plus load, are supposed to have brakes. Real easy to hit that hauling firewood....


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Standard scrounging tools that I take include my Fiskars X-27, 6lb maul, 8lb sledge, 3 steel wedges and both my 2159 and 365, a 2 gal can for mixed gas and a gal of bar oil and 50' of 1/2" rope.



Damn, sounds like a workout just getting to the potential scrounge. I need to convince my kids how fun it is to scrounge firewood. Then I can let them be my pack mules.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> One of each would be my druthers....
> 
> Ya, surge brakes work, say you are driving and hit your van brakes. The trailer wants to surge ahead, pushes a..don't know the name, actuator I think..activates the hydraulic brakes. You have to lock them out to back up. That's what the humvee trailers have. Now not all small boat trailers have them, but some do. I towed a big sailboat once where the trailer had surge brakes on it and it felt fine, not much different from conventional electric brakes.
> 
> Most small trailers, cheap ones, have zero brakes. Where I live, trailers over 3500 lbs gross vehicle weight, that's trailer plus load, are supposed to have brakes. Real easy to hit that hauling firewood....



Okay, big boat trailer it is. Have to research what it takes to turn one of them into a wood hauler. Would love not to worry about the weight I'm loading. Guess of course I do have to be mindful about the tow vehicle's specs.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, sounds like a workout just getting to the potential scrounge. I need to convince my kids how fun it is to scrounge firewood. Then I can let them be my pack mules.



Most of the wood I come across is close to the road or I can drive up close to. I don't have to go hiking up in the woods for it. I only take out what I need when I need it. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Ambull01

Gotcha. Guess I wouldn't mind having all that stuff in my vehicle.


----------



## dancan

If you convert a boat trailer with brakes to haul wood be ready to search or shell out some dough if you need hubs,bearings and brake parts , most of it is not as common as electric brakes .
It'll still make a wood hauler though , just has it's issues.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> If you convert a boat trailer with brakes to haul wood be ready to search or shell out some dough if you need hubs,bearings and brake parts , most of it is not as common as electric brakes .
> It'll still make a wood hauler though , just has it's issues.



Yeah that's something I need to think about. Father in-law owns a marina though. He's a boat mechanic. Actually the guy can fix/fabricate anything. He's always getting free boats, engines, etc. Guess I'll talk to him about it and see what he thinks.


----------



## 7sleeper

A generell question here, does everyone splitt their wood before loading?

Because I find it easiest to keep to wood in trunk/tire shape for moving around. I just roll the pieces up to my mini trailer, it has a loading height of about knee heigh, put it parallel to the loading gate, get onto the trailer and then with one of these below(don't know what they are called in english) one whack into the wood and with the power of my legs the pieces are pulled niecely onboard.I can get up to truck tire size pieces onboard without much problem.
Of course you need a good model. When I bought mine, I tried out all the ones they had at the store because they are mass produced and only very very few had a good tip with a real nice bite! They had a pallet at the store where I tried it out on. You have to let it fall lously into the wood. You will quickly feel the difference at how easy they "bite" into the wood.







7


----------



## Philbert

7sleeper said:


> (don't know what they are called in english)


"Hookaroon" or "Pickaroon".

Usually with longer handles here to reach wood on the ground without bending over too far, or to pull wood out of a trailer without reaching too far.

Philbert


----------



## steved

I load rounds and split them at the house at my leisure. Usually don't have time to split at the site. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Just installed my fireplace insert. Used a pallet for kindling. Did the top down fire. Pallets make awesome kindling.


The oak pallets make awesome firewood.


----------



## Ambull01

7sleeper said:


> A generell question here, does everyone splitt their wood before loading?
> 
> Because I find it easiest to keep to wood in trunk/tire shape for moving around. I just roll the pieces up to my mini trailer, it has a loading height of about knee heigh, put it parallel to the loading gate, get onto the trailer and then with one of these below(don't know what they are called in english) one whack into the wood and with the power of my legs the pieces are pulled niecely onboard.I can get up to truck tire size pieces onboard without much problem.
> Of course you need a good model. When I bought mine, I tried out all the ones they had at the store because they are mass produced and only very very few had a good tip with a real nice bite! They had a pallet at the store where I tried it out on. You have to let it fall lously into the wood. You will quickly feel the difference at how easy they "bite" into the wood.
> 
> 
> 7



You must be one strong dude. I'm not sure I could get a truck tire sized green hardwood up that way unless we're talking about a Mazda B series spare tire. Or you cut them like I do in Lincoln Log sized rounds lol. I'm learning a lot of stuff by trial and error. 




steved said:


> I load rounds and split them at the house at my leisure. Usually don't have time to split at the site.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Nice wood hauler. Guess that answers my question about whether or not people used their nice fancy trucks for work. Always thought it was kind of crazy for people to buy $60k+ trucks with leather heated seats, real wood trim dash, etc then drive into the woods and through heavy crap into the bed.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> The oak pallets make awesome firewood.



Since the oak slabs on pallets are thin, I'm guessing they burn up quick though right? I thought they would relegated to kindling or firewood base stacking duties.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Since the oak slabs on pallets are thin, I'm guessing they burn up quick though right? I thought they would relegated to kindling or firewood base stacking duties.


They burn HOT and fast...my stove manufacturer doesn't recommend slab wood because you can over fire the stove if not paying attention. 

I heated the first year on maple and oak slabs...you will burn through a cord of slabs faster than a cord of splits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> You must be one strong dude. I'm not sure I could get a truck tire sized green hardwood up that way unless we're talking about a Mazda B series spare tire. Or you cut them like I do in Lincoln Log sized rounds lol. I'm learning a lot of stuff by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wood hauler. Guess that answers my question about whether or not people used their nice fancy trucks for work. Always thought it was kind of crazy for people to buy $60k+ trucks with leather heated seats, real wood trim dash, etc then drive into the woods and through heavy crap into the bed.


If you notice, I have a wooden ramp slid in the back of the truck to roll those big rounds up in...definitely a back saver.

And while a newer truck, its definitely not a $60k version...its an upgraded work truck. And just because its a truck and hauling firewood doesn't mean it gets beat...yes, been way back in the woods getting firewood; don't have a single scratch to prove it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

7sleeper said:


> A generell question here, does everyone splitt their wood before loading?



Yes, as much as I can I will split it to size. If I'm in a hurry I will still try to bust them in half at least because I never know when I'm going to take the time to finish splitting it. At a minimum they are reduced to a size that I can pick up and move. I also like to stack it when it comes off the truck and if its split it stands a good chance of being seasoned enough for burning. I will move the wood up to the house in fall and any that need to be split again I will do then.


----------



## SCBBQ

Ambull01 said:


> Did a little more scrounging today. Went to the roadside where a power company cut down several trees. It's also the place where my Caddy got stuck in mud lol.
> 
> Anyway, brought the van this time. Now I know the value of bringing a hand held splitting apparatus when you scrounge. OMG that green stuff weighs a ton. A Fiskars X27 has been ordered and is awaiting delivery. I'm not going back there without it.
> 
> After seeing how large some of the bucked pieces are, I can see why it's still there. It's not too far from the road but there is soft, deep mud between the road and the bucked pieces. I doubt you could bring a splitter in there unless it's attached to a tractor or serious off road truck. I'm expecting the pieces to be safe there so I can take my time and harvest them all.



Not sure if you could since it's muddy, but a hand truck or wheel barrow comes in real handy when you have to move a good bit with limited access. I usually take a wheel barrow even on smalls if I can't get truck real close to where I'm cutting.... fewer trips and less work on the old lumbar region.. Really big stuff you can roll up ramps with a hand truck and not do as much lifting if you are careful. This works great with a trailer that has a ramp tailgate on it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Since the oak slabs on pallets are thin, I'm guessing they burn up quick though right? I thought they would relegated to kindling or firewood base stacking duties.



I dont worry about the slats but the runners on the sides are what make good firewood. Cutting the pallets down is tricky with all the nails. But the think runners burn great.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> Not sure if you could since it's muddy, but a hand truck or wheel barrow comes in real handy when you have to move a good bit with limited access. I usually take a wheel barrow even on smalls if I can't get truck real close to where I'm cutting.... fewer trips and less work on the old lumbar region.. Really big stuff you can roll up ramps with a hand truck and not do as much lifting if you are careful. This works great with a trailer that has a ramp tailgate on it.



A hand truck or wheel barrow wouldn't work in this mud. I would describe it as sucking mud. Nasty dead stuff. I think a flat bottom sled with a pull rope attached would be great. Sort of like the contraption Dancan made. 




nomad_archer said:


> I dont worry about the slats but the runners on the sides are what make good firewood. Cutting the pallets down is tricky with all the nails. But the think runners burn great.



Good deal. I'll keep my eyes open for pallets. I took too long to get a stack of pallets behind a auto parts store. Checked on it the other day and all were gone. There's at least one other wood pallet scrounger near me.


----------



## Wayne68

Hydro cut a tree down at my wifes uncles place. He was more than happy to get rid of it, even helped me load it on our truck. I blocked all the big stuff and split it on site with a stihl maul. We sat the rounds on top of the stump which is cut very close to the ground. It made a perfect splitting base.


----------



## mainewoods

7sleeper said:


> A generell question here, does everyone splitt their wood before loading?









I guess I don't follow the rules. I never split in the woods. Been "four footin', as we call it, since day one, which was a long time ago. I have been known to cut a 4 footer in half if I couldn't lift it, but I don't cut them that big unless I absolutely need to. Back in the day we cut spruce 4 foot and loaded it by hand onto wood sleds or skidded tree length to the landing and four footed them there for the loader. Never did get tired of it and still do it, but mechanization has made skiddin' log length my preferred choice since I have become " age challenged".


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Cutting the pallets down is tricky with all the nails.





Skil (circular) saw or Sawzall (reciprocating saw) - grab less than a chainsaw, but small pitch chain might work. Flip and repeat.

Cut the runners in half if you want, and use the top/bottom boards for kindling.

Drag a magnet on a rope through the ashes to collect the nails.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

That'll do just nicely.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> I guess I don't follow the rules. I never split in the woods.



It's a matter of preference and circumstances. It is easier to drag/carry some logs out of the woods whole than making multiple trips with split rounds. Some rounds are too big to lift without at least some splitting. Is it a location you can drive right up to with a truck, trailer, or skidder? Do you take a splitter with you to the site?

Access might also be an issue. If you have limited time to spend on site, you might want to grab what you can, haul it home, then buck and split it when you get around to it.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I guess I don't follow the rules. I never split in the woods. Been "four footin', as we call it, since day one, which was a long time ago. I have been known to cut a 4 footer in half if I couldn't lift it, but I don't cut them that big unless I absolutely need to. Back in the day we cut spruce 4 foot and loaded it by hand onto wood sleds or skidded tree length to the landing and four footed them there for the loader. Never did get tired of it and still do it, but mechanization has made skiddin' log length my preferred choice since I have become " age challenged".



Jeez you older generation are so spoiled.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Access might also be an issue. If you have limited time to spend on site, you might want to grab what you can, haul it home, then buck and split it when you get around to it.
> 
> Philbert



Or time...if you have a limited amount of time in the afternoon, you maximize cutting to get it home and worry less about splitting. Most people giving wood away don't want you there any longer than needed...


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, or if you are really _scrounging_, might need to grab it before someone else does!

Philbert


----------



## steved

One thing that hurts scrounging (in my area) is that in some areas people are sue-happy and landowners don't want you on their property for fear you sue them if you get hurt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> One thing that hurts scrounging (in my area) is that in some areas people are sue-happy and landowners don't want you on their property for fear you sue them if you get hurt.



That's OK. Just ask them to drag the wood to their property line for you!

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Yes it is a matter of personal preference for sure, and I don't disagree with any man's method of hauling wood out. Just the fact that he is willing to put in the effort and hard work to keep his family warm, is ok in my book.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Yeah, or if you are really _scrounging_, might need to grab it before someone else does!
> 
> Philbert


I ran into that...two things to note when scrounging:

If it accessible, and you might have company. The only reason I have gotten some of the wood I have is that it was hard to get or too big for the average homeowner. I was cuttingat a place and before I got back the next day, it was picked clean!

DO NOT CUT AHEAD! Or that other scrounger will take what you already spent time cutting. Had cut two pieces ahead on some big pine, it was gone the next day...luckily it was only two pieces. Cut only what you can take at that point in time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

I volunteer with some storm damage clean up groups, and we have discussed scrounging storm wood in other threads. Normally, we cut stuff up and haul it to the curb for pick up (liability concerns, and FEMA reimbursement rules, prevent many cities from entering onto private property, but they can pick up at the curb). Many times, firewood scroungers will be there asking for the wood we drag out. Sometimes they wait until we leave and cherry pick the good stuff. And generally, it is fine with us, as long as they leave the pile as least as neat as they find it. But a few times, I have suggested that maybe they come help us drag the wood, even if they are not cutting it themselves.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

No luck with the Hunting this WE, but we did get the cement board up on the new cabin, and rocks underneath it to make it porcupine proof for the winter.

The new ATV really helped to clear some overgrown trails, and to haul us & the tools up to the tree stands to facilitate maintenance.

Was cold enough, and a little windy, and light snow twice. Did not see a lot of Deer sign, but there was some, and very large Bear tracks. Knowing how fast & quiet those things can go through the woods, they must keep the Deer on high alert all the time. They will eat anything they can catch.

When I got tired & cold of staying in the stand, went out to look for some tracks. Found some fresh ones that led to a fresh bed in some of the thickest stuff on my property. No way U will get near that guy w/o him knowing U R coming!


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> I ran into that...two things to note when scrounging:
> 
> If it accessible, and you might have company. The only reason I have gotten some of the wood I have is that it was hard to get or too big for the average homeowner. I was cuttingat a place and before I got back the next day, it was picked clean!
> 
> DO NOT CUT AHEAD! Or that other scrounger will take what you already spent time cutting. Had cut two pieces ahead on some big pine, it was gone the next day...luckily it was only two pieces. Cut only what you can take at that point in time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



I think I may be guilty of that. Someone bucked the trees the power company took down. Thought it was the actual company at first but found some trees still intact. Don't know whey the company would buck some trees then leave others whole. Hope I didn't steal someone's bucked rounds.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> View attachment 380323
> 
> Skil (circular) saw or Sawzall (reciprocating saw) - grab less than a chainsaw, but small pitch chain might work. Flip and repeat.
> 
> Cut the runners in half if you want, and use the top/bottom boards for kindling.
> 
> Drag a magnet on a rope through the ashes to collect the nails.
> 
> Philbert



That is more or less what I do. The pallets I end up with never look that nice and always have a surprise nail or stable hidden in there. I like the skill saw idea. I demo blade and go to town on the pallet would work nicely next time I come across the good oak pallets. right now all I have is pine.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> I think I may be guilty of that. Someone bucked the trees the power company took down. Thought it was the actual company at first but found some trees still intact. Don't know whey the company would buck some trees then leave others whole. Hope I didn't steal someone's bucked rounds.


IT WAS YOU!!

[emoji1]


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> No luck with the Hunting this WE, but we did get the cement board up on the new cabin, and rocks underneath it to make it porcupine proof for the winter.
> 
> The new ATV really helped to clear some overgrown trails, and to haul us & the tools up to the tree stands to facilitate maintenance.
> 
> Was cold enough, and a little windy, and light snow twice. Did not see a lot of Deer sign, but there was some, and very large Bear tracks. Knowing how fast & quiet those things can go through the woods, they must keep the Deer on high alert all the time. They will eat anything they can catch.
> 
> When I got tired & cold of staying in the stand, went out to look for some tracks. Found some fresh ones that led to a fresh bed in some of the thickest stuff on my property. No way U will get near that guy w/o him knowing U R coming!



Holy smokes your cabin is coming along. Nice work. I just got back from a week hunting at my cabin. I got a doe and saw a few deer, turkeys and a black bear. For how big they are them can really move fast.


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> IT WAS YOU!!
> 
> [emoji1]



Yep, guilty. Makes it worse that I was wearing camouflage pants. I was afraid my van would run out of gas idling so I was running and jumping through the woods to get the rounds out ASAP. Couldn't shut the van down because the battery needs to be replaced so I had to jump it. I looked like either a forest ninja or a deranged survivalist.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice Mike. I've seen porcupines climb a plywood sheathed wall to gain access through an open soffit.


----------



## mainewoods

Still time for fresh venison. They are ruttin' pretty good up here. Wife saw a 12 pointer walking through the open field across from the house at 10 in the morning Saturday. Of course I was at work.


----------



## mainewoods

Even if you don't bag one, your cabin is looking darn sweet. Hard to do both things at once with limited time to spend on each one. Hope you find a way.


----------



## MustangMike

The soffits are on my list for the next trip. My brother thinks porkys like acidic, and that the cement board smell (alky) discourages them from coming around. Hope he is right.

Still a lot of time left in deer season, but it is discouraging not to see any on opening WE. I remember years when I saw more than a dozen on opening day, and the guy next door said that was nothing, he used to see more than 50. Hard to understand how/why it has all changed so much.


----------



## mainewoods

Must be global warming.


----------



## mainewoods

Are you up there in elevation? I've noticed the deer have moved down off the mountain to feed at night and seem to be content to stay there longer than they did a month ago. No pressure causing them to move around might have a lot to do with it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> No luck with the Hunting this WE, but we did get the cement board up on the new cabin, and rocks underneath it to make it porcupine proof for the winter.
> 
> The new ATV really helped to clear some overgrown trails, and to haul us & the tools up to the tree stands to facilitate maintenance.
> 
> Was cold enough, and a little windy, and light snow twice. Did not see a lot of Deer sign, but there was some, and very large Bear tracks. Knowing how fast & quiet those things can go through the woods, they must keep the Deer on high alert all the time. They will eat anything they can catch.
> 
> When I got tired & cold of staying in the stand, went out to look for some tracks. Found some fresh ones that led to a fresh bed in some of the thickest stuff on my property. No way U will get near that guy w/o him knowing U R coming!


Are you tenting out while you do the construction?


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Last fall I had my 10'x20' flat rack loaded with elm and ash logs parked at the edge of the woods and field. Came back in the morning to find someone borrowed my wagon and forgot to bring the logs back on the wagon. So I never leave any wood behind at the end of the day unless it's still attached to the stump


----------



## mainewoods

They took your wagon loaded with logs, dumped them and brought your wagon back?


----------



## mainewoods

Or did I miss something.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Yup I was ticked. So never leave wood behind waiting for the next day.


----------



## Ambull01

Not really about scrounging but thought it was kind of funny. 

Warning don't order firewood from these numbers (443) 469-6978 and (443) 790-7662. They lie about when they will show up and you'll wait around day for them. They also rip you on the amount of wood. They tell you it's a cord or close to a cord when it's not. BEWARE!

Saw that on CL lol. All that dude has to do is cut firewood himself. That way he doesn't waste time waiting for someone, he'll know the exact amount, and he can season it properly. Not to mention the personal pride and exercise.


----------



## SCBBQ

We generally load everything we can get on the truck or trailer whole and split when we get home. If it cant be handled safely we will split or noodle it. If it is in an easily visible spot we cut what we can take leave the rest in big enough pieces that can't be moved easily. If there is a lot of smaller pieces <6" dia. sometimes we cut them in 6-8' lengths and load them on the small trailer to be cut to length at home just to cut down on amount time we are there. Makes it easy to strap them down as well. If we are in a woodlot or property that has limited access by others, sometimes we cut up what we can then come back and get it later.


----------



## mainewoods

Unbelievable. Sorry that happened to you sawdust.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I hoped who ever did it they just took them to practice buckn n splitn wood at their house and was gonna bring the pieces back to my house when they finished. I've given up on that idea. I hate lazy people


----------



## dancan

Well , that was chitty .


----------



## dancan

7 , I've been known to split and load , block up and load , and even haul logs home LOL


----------



## dancan

Heck , I've loaded pallets in the utv and in the wife's Saturn SL1 whole and broken up LOL


----------



## Philbert

Heck, I've built campfires in the woods and burned it right there!

Philbert


----------



## cuinrearview

I always try and be smart about it. I cut wood in the ditch all last winter. There was only one back road I felt comfortable having a vehicle and family hanging out on while I bucked logs to stove lengths. The rest was small enough to lift it in and get our happy butts off the side of the road.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I figured some of them went low due to the cold, but on opening day I got to stay on my property and hope someone drives them up, and some deer stayed up there. I know that bed I found was not empty for long. After opening day there are few people up there, and I can go where I want, including 2,000 acres of NYC DEP property. The Cannonsville Reservoir (right below me) is the last one in the NYC system (it is on the Catskill Aqueduct).

Steve, luckily we still have the old cabin to stay in while we build the new one. Warm & dry, thank you. By the way, I would love to see a pic of that Wolf, and the 12pt if you got one. I have taken Coyote & Bobcat, but we don't have any Wolf here. They also say we don't have Mtn Loin, but I have seen pictures from trail cams, they are here. When one was killed on Rte 84, they said that it was the same one that was spotted in Albany and other States, and other parts of this State. I think that lion must have known how to fly! Albany is a 2 hr drive, and I fly low!

When I first got the property, we hunted out of the car (lousy), then I build an tent platform and we hunted out of the tent (brutal in cold weather), but in 1991 we built the existing 12 X 20 cabin, it is warm & dry, we just want something larger. I purchased the property in 1987 for $300/acre, with terms! It is 2 mi in on a 4wd Rd, and is not zoned for year round use.

I prefabbed the old cabin in my driveway, and put it up in one WE with the two Matts (MechanicMatt & his Dad).


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's a good way to bring "tops" home,







SR


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I figured some of them went low due to the cold, but on opening day I got to stay on my property and hope someone drives them up, and some deer stayed up there. I know that bed I found was not empty for long. After opening day there are few people up there, and I can go where I want, including 2,000 acres of NYC DEP property. The Cannonsville Reservoir (right below me) is the last one in the NYC system (it is on the Catskill Aqueduct).
> 
> Steve, luckily we still have the old cabin to stay in while we build the new one. Warm & dry, thank you. By the way, I would love to see a pic of that Wolf, and the 12pt if you got one. I have taken Coyote & Bobcat, but we don't have any Wolf here. They also say we don't have Mtn Loin, but I have seen pictures from trail cams, they are here. When one was killed on Rte 84, they said that it was the same one that was spotted in Albany and other States, and other parts of this State. I think that lion must have known how to fly! Albany is a 2 hr drive, and I fly low!
> 
> When I first got the property, we hunted out of the car (lousy), then I build an tent platform and we hunted out of the tent (brutal in cold weather), but in 1991 we built the existing 12 X 20 cabin, it is warm & dry, we just want something larger. I purchased the property in 1987 for $300/acre, with terms! It is 2 mi in on a 4wd Rd, and is not zoned for year round use.
> 
> I prefabbed the old cabin in my driveway, and put it up in one WE with the two Matts (MechanicMatt & his Dad).


I've never cold camped in a tent. With a good wood stove or LP (vented) they can be very comfortable. 

PM on its way.


----------



## MustangMike

The tent was not heated. We ran the coleman lantern all night long to prevent freezing. You wake up every 2-3 hours to pump it up, and when the wind howls it does not help much. The cabin (really like a hard shelled tent, there is no floor) and wood stove was like the lap of luxury, warm & dry. My wife just can not comprehend why we appreciate it so much (No electric or running water).


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Heck , I've loaded pallets in the utv and in the wife's Saturn SL1 whole and broken up LOL



You fit a pallet in a Saturn? Impressive. I had one in college. It was the plastic model that feels like a go kart.


----------



## MustangMike

That is what I called my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, my 4 speed go cart!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Speaking of wives, mine has got to be the best. Just got home from turning wrenches at the second job and figured the stove would be out because I hadn't brought in any wood. NOPE! The wife had brought in wood, stacked it and kept the stove going! I asked her how she knew which pile to bring wood in from, my older daughter informed her which pile I have been hauling from. Gotta love when kids make you proud. Wife had a nice bed of coals, full wood hoop, dinner waiting. And you can ask my uncle, she ain't rough on the eyes, gonna have to hang on to this one.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> That is what I called my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, my 4 speed go cart!



Did yours shake when you took it over 70 mph too? It was super reliable except for the belt tension pulley (not sure what it's called now). It would go bad and caused the battery to drain. I replaced it a few times. Other than that nothing. Well except for the fact that it had a tendency to overheat. Something wrong with the thermostat I guess. I would be stuck in traffic and see the needle inching up towards explosion area. I had to put the heater on full blast to kick the fan on. Man those were some hot times lol


----------



## Sawdust inspector

It's nice when the wife and kids help my 2 yr old son even helps by carrying the small rounds in from the garage


----------



## Ambull01

Sawdust inspector said:


> It's nice when the wife and kids help my 2 yr old son even helps by carrying the small rounds in from the garage



Must be nice. I asked my 6 year old if he could stack the splits in the trailer while I was wrestling with the huge oak rounds and splitting them. He ran away. I wanted to chase him but my shin was still sore from dropping a round on it. Guess I need a parenting class or new kids.


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> Was that for me? You think I have CAD already?



Oh yea, you're going to get it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Must be nice. I asked my 6 year old if he could stack the splits in the trailer while I was wrestling with the huge oak rounds and splitting them. He ran away. I wanted to chase him but my shin was still sore from dropping a round on it. Guess I need a parenting class or new kids.


Probably not the approved way but I bribe sometimes to get work done. "Hey if you help me I'll give you (pick one:$5, we'll ride bikes to the store for candy, lumber for your fort, etc.)

Out of the 4 of mine who are old enough to help, 2 are really enthusiastic, one it depends on the job, and one not really. But it takes time and don't overdo it with them.


----------



## Philbert

Another way to disassemble a pallet (I get lost on YouTube sometimes).

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I work too much, so when I'm home with the girls all they want to do is help daddy. The older one is nine and probably smarter than me already so she can comprehend what has to be accomplished. You want house warm, this is how it happens..........


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Oh yea, you're going to get it.



Hey where you been man? Job keeping you busy?


----------



## Ambull01

I bribe too. I have 5 kiddies. Oldest one will just about cry if I ask her to do something. Typical pre-teen I guess. My three boys will usually help, for about 5 min or so. My youngest daughter will gladly help but quickly forget what she's supposed to do and talk my ear off


----------



## MustangMike

Nice deal U got there Matt.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Another way to disassemble a pallet (I get lost on YouTube sometimes).
> 
> Philbert




Talk about doing it the hard way.


----------



## Ambull01

Oh yes, I may have another source for free firewood scrounging. Put a post on a local forum saying I'll cut downed trees/limbs for personal firewood use. A guy just gave me his number saying he has a source for me. I'm hoping this source turns out to be something that will keep on giving. 

Sorry about getting so excited about scrounging. Just the thought of basically free heat excites the crap out of me. I don't want a $800 electric bill like I heard the previous owner of my house received through the mail.


----------



## svk

You should get that stove set up right this year so you can burn all that scrounge!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You should get that stove set up right this year so you can burn all that scrounge!



Yes sir, that's my plan of attack. I need to figure out a way to stack all this scrounged wood that will hopefully be piling up. Not sure my back yard will be big enough to satisfy my plan of 3+ years worth of firewood.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

You can store your extra in my yard and I won't even charge you storage


----------



## Ambull01

Sawdust inspector said:


> You can store your extra in my yard and I won't even charge you storage



I'll get back to you on that. 

If I could make a visual appealing design out of the stack I could stack it in my front yard too. Sort of like that round stacking method. Make animal shapes out of it.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> If I could make a visual appealing design out of the stack I could stack it in my front yard too.




Like this?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Or this?

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

FREAKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Philbert

Your work is laid out for you!

(Post photos).

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Dude, I need a template or something. I'll just stack it and have my kids paint something on it. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## Philbert

There are lots more of these on the Internet. Also a bunch of good ideas here on AS in a thread titled something like 'Show Us Your Firewood Stacks' (or something like that). 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> There are lots more of these on the Internet. Also a bunch of good ideas here on AS in a thread titled something like 'Show Us Your Firewood Stacks' (or something like that).
> 
> Philbert



Cool, thanks. I'll search for that thread.


----------



## Philbert

This one (some photos may be lost, so start at the end and work backwards!):

*Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area*

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/post-pictures-of-your-woodpile-splitting-area.198800/

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> This one (some photos may be lost, so start at the end and work backwards!):
> 
> *Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area*
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/post-pictures-of-your-woodpile-splitting-area.198800/
> 
> Philbert



What happened to all the old photos anyway? Did this site merge with another?


----------



## Philbert

There was a virus/hacker attack late summer, 2013 (?) and a lot of images and links were lost. 

There are some technical reasons why some images remain, depending on how they were inserted or linked, but that is beyond me. Some of us have tried to 'go back in' and rebuild some classic threads, but a lot of very valuable information was lost.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Sigh...The great hack of 2013.


----------



## Ambull01

Well it's 30 degrees here with windchill making it feel like 21. Tonight should be about 13 degrees or so with wind. Guess I'll have to sit outside by my little metal fire pit to enjoy my scrounged wood while you guys get to watch secondaries burning.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Well it's 30 degrees here with windchill making it feel like 21. Tonight should be about 13 degrees or so with wind. Guess I'll have to sit outside by my little metal fire pit to enjoy my scrounged wood while you guys get to watch secondaries burning.



Here ya go, go back inside where it is warm, watch this movie instead


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> Well it's 30 degrees here with windchill making it feel like 21. Tonight should be about 13 degrees or so with wind. Guess I'll have to sit outside by my little metal fire pit to enjoy my scrounged wood while you guys get to watch secondaries burning.





Glad you're waiting till your chimney is"right" ambull.


----------



## steved

Mmmm hmmm...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just got home 20* outside, wifey had it 78* inside. Burning the wood mustangmikes ported 046 whooped into rounds for me.


----------



## spike60

MechanicMatt said:


> Just got home 20* outside, wifey had it 78* inside. Burning the wood mustangmikes ported 046 whooped into rounds for me.



20 over this way too Matt. Will be the first night we dip into the teens. Temp was dropping all afternoon. I had to deliver a snow blower over towards the house around 2:30 so I swung in and loaded up the stove. Came home to some nice hot coals instead of having to do the newspaper and kindling routine.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, can't give me all the credit, but was happy to help! UR cousin got her stove fixed and is happily burning that Chestnut Oak, and very pleased with it!

So even though I don't heat my primary home with wood any more, I'm glad I was able to help both of U a bit.

I don't think it reached 30 here today, and windy to boot. Just glad I'm not in Buffalo NY, my neighbor's family is there, and his brother sent a pic of over 4' of snow! I heard over 100 miles of the Thruway are closed, that lake effect snow is nasty! The wind blows it right back in the road as soon as the plow goes by, cars get stranded, and U got a real mess!


----------



## MustangMike

AccuWeather says it is going down to 17 degrees here tonight, and only reaching 30 tomorrow.

Wanted to go bow hunting in Westchester where I can take either sex, but think I will stay in Putnam and use the MZ and look for antlers! I no longer like playing with the bow when it gets that cold.


----------



## mga

i dropped a cherry tree today. the thing must have been 50 feet tall and straight. i have to admit, i felt bad cutting it up because it would have made some nice furniture wood.
where i'm cutting now it's like ash, oak and some crab apple trees. as i was clearing trees, i went to get more gas out of my truck and there it was...all majestic looking. i realized then it had my name on it.

it's now sitting in a pile waiting to be split later this week.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Here ya go, go back inside where it is warm, watch this movie instead




lol. Is that your smogger?


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Glad you're waiting till your chimney is"right" ambull. View attachment 380526



Yes sir. Can't say I'm not tempted to burn something though. 



steved said:


> Mmmm hmmm...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Umm, I hate you.


----------



## MustangMike

MGA, nice score, which Rochester U near?


----------



## steved

Some of that junk Tree of Heaven keeping my fire going...

I just had to back the draft down, ToH started getting carried away with itself...it still amazes me that two years later I'm still burning this JUNK WOOD. Free for the hauling, nobody wanted it, probably four cords or more. Point being...not being scared to burn JUNK WOOD can keep you warm!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## mga

MustangMike said:


> MGA, nice score, which Rochester U near?


 

ny...the land of taxes


----------



## nomad_archer

mga said:


> ny...the land of taxes


That is why I didnt stay post college. 4 years was enough fun. Loved the fishing in the Rochester area but not the snow and taxes.


----------



## nomad_archer

Why is it that I spend all this time scrounging, splitting and stacking so I can sit inside and be warm once the cold hits and my wife thinks winter is time for wood working and house projects which require me to spend most of my time in the unheadted garage. Ugh. I just want to sit by the nice warm fire and if I am going to willing go out in the cold I want to do so in my deer stand. What are you going to do. Back outside to build the "fancy" shelf she wants.


----------



## mainewoods

Sounds like you are too efficient scrounging-splitting and stacking the wood. Once wives see you stop wood production, you are fair game.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Sounds like you are too efficient scrounging-splitting and stacking the wood. Once wives see you stop wood production, you are fair game.


yeah,just heard 10 min. ago "are you going to do anything around here today". me, nope gonna go saw some wood.


----------



## mainewoods

Perfect answer. Usually stops 'em in their tracks.


----------



## nomad_archer

I keep finding new less messy projects to take care of. Like balancing the garage door and putting in the new garage door opener. I have all my hunting gear in the garage and I just don't want to fire up the router/sanders and miter saw just to give everything a healthy coating of saw dust.


----------



## Marshy

mga said:


> ny...the land of taxes


 
What side of rochester are you? Im currently east of Oswego and south of Pulaski (see Pulaski in the link) so we are practically neighbors. I went to RIT and lived in Chili and in the city in Gates... You get any snow from the Buffalo storm? I heard the 90 was closed from Rochester all the way south of Buffalo. They got some 6 ft of snow in 3 days or so. News said 5 inches and hour and thunder and lightening snow storm.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather...dead-100-trapped-monster-winter-storm-n251436


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> I went to RIT



I went to RIT as well. There are several RIT alums around here.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> I went to RIT as well. There are several RIT alums around here.


 
What major?


----------



## nomad_archer

Information Technology. Graduated November 2006. What was your major?


----------



## MustangMike

RIT - Accounting - 74


----------



## Marshy

Mechanical Engineering Technology '10


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Last Saturday's work. I know I'm on the borderline of not being a true scrounge, since I'm on the family farm, but I have to go dig it out of the woods anyway, so I say it counts.

First cup of coffee: 




All loaded up:



Plenty of help unloading (she's 4):



This is 3 year dead maple and ash, so straight to the basement before it gets any more punky. Already burning, and burning nicely.


----------



## mga

Marshy said:


> What side of rochester are you? Im currently east of Oswego and south of Pulaski (see Pulaski in the link) so we are practically neighbors. I went to RIT and lived in Chili and in the city in Gates... You get any snow from the Buffalo storm? I heard the 90 was closed from Rochester all the way south of Buffalo. They got some 6 ft of snow in 3 days or so. News said 5 inches and hour and thunder and lightening snow storm.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather...dead-100-trapped-monster-winter-storm-n251436



i'm on the west side in one of the far suburbs. i attended RIT for night classes for 4 years as part of my apprenticeship courses (tool maker)

you probably heard by now buffalo got 6 FEET of snow and more predicted to come. not to sound harsh, but, better them than me. we only got a dusting if any. in fact the weather has been nice other than being cold. it's the lake effect that causes major snow storms and when the winds are right, buffalo and the eastern coast of lake ontario get hammered. rochester, being on the southern shore only gets snow when the winds cross the lake from the north east. (you probably already know that)

was out cutting up that cherry tree today. it was like 18 degrees out and that wind was terrible. but, it makes you keep working...or freeze. lol i managed to get two truck loads today of cherry and oak. i still have about 20 more trees to drop for the owner. he wanted the lot cleared so he can sell it.


----------



## Marshy

mga said:


> i'm on the west side in one of the far suburbs. i attended RIT for night classes for 4 years as part of my apprenticeship courses (tool maker)
> 
> you probably heard by now buffalo got 6 FEET of snow and more predicted to come. not to sound harsh, but, better them than me. we only got a dusting if any. in fact the weather has been nice other than being cold. it's the lake effect that causes major snow storms and when the winds are right, buffalo and the eastern coast of lake ontario get hammered. rochester, being on the southern shore only gets snow when the winds cross the lake from the north east. (you probably already know that)
> 
> was out cutting up that cherry tree today. it was like 18 degrees out and that wind was terrible. but, it makes you keep working...or freeze. lol i managed to get two truck loads today of cherry and oak. i still have about 20 more trees to drop for the owner. he wanted the lot cleared so he can sell it.


 
Yes, 6' already and 2' more projected by tomorrow. Watertown isnt keeping pace with Buffalo but they do have something like 3' or more. They have been crowded from the news because it's less common for Buffalo/South Buffalo to get that much snow. Its actually common for Watertown to get snow like buffalo is getting but they dont usually make such a big deal about it. Only 2 or 3 years ago they had something like 72 inches in 36 hours.

I suppose Im considered on the southern shoreline of the lake as well but right before the shoreline goes north. Pulaski is 15 minutes from me and is at the most south eastern corner. We get our fair share of lake effect but its usually not as intense as Watertown/Tug Hill area... I've only got an inch or two, enough to cover the ground.


----------



## dancan

Glad I'm not in Buffalo , wouldn't be able to find my scrounged wood or the shed it's in LOL
Sure is a short term tough situation .


----------



## MustangMike

I remember the lake effect snow when I was at RIT, all the roads in the county closed for 3 days, every time the plow went by the wind filled the road right back in again, and people got stranded and died in their cars then also. It is bad stuff.

Went hunting today, had a doe within shooting range for 15 minutes, but no doe permit! (But was glad to see something in the woods). Left to go home as it was getting dark, and saw no less than 15 deer in 3 fields on a small farm. Will have to ask if they allow hunting! (maybe offer to exchange chainsaw work).


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Deer hunting starts Saturday for me a whole 9 days of no work and yes the saws go to along with the rifle


----------



## MustangMike

Where R U? That is a late start.


----------



## svk

I've been trying to scrounge up some furniture for my hunting cabin. Today I hit the jackpot. Sectional L couch, futon, loveseat sleeper, and Lazy boy all for free! What doesn't fit in the hunting cabin will go in the basement at home


----------



## chucker

free is good! lucked out tonight with the help of my daughter in-law (hair dresser) one of her clients is the head of a local church camp with a large amount (20acres) of wind damaged red oak forest ... I know the woods there from cutting next to it on county land last year . most of the trees are like 18" to 24" dbh red oak in sandy loam, old lake bed... we had a heavy wind storm roll through here a few months back an she wants it cleaned up... don't have to pile the brush at all just cut the trees that are tipped or rooted! good luck for me! should be a good time for a charitable donation to the local church camp.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

MustangMike said:


> Where R U? That is a late start.


I live in ne wisconsin could have snow rain wind all of the great weather to deal with.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

The hardest part is drooling over trees for 9 days that I'd love to trim at the stump but hafta wait cause dad gets pissed when the 460 cranks up in the woods instead of his or my rifle


----------



## chucker

Sawdust inspector said:


> The hardest part is drooling over trees for 9 days that I'd love to trim at the stump but hafta wait cause dad gets pissed when the 460 cranks up in the woods instead of his or my rifle


lol know what your saying! especially when you are tagged out opener morning with 1 license for a doe at 7:30 and 8 days to go b4 the saws can ran without being shot at!!! lol remorse of the lucky hunter I guess?


----------



## Sawdust inspector

That's why I always have something to cut or split in the yard. He can't complain then inless he is napn in the shop


----------



## mga

Marshy said:


> Yes, 6' already and 2' more projected by tomorrow. Watertown isnt keeping pace with Buffalo but they do have something like 3' or more. They have been crowded from the news because it's less common for Buffalo/South Buffalo to get that much snow. Its actually common for Watertown to get snow like buffalo is getting but they dont usually make such a big deal about it. Only 2 or 3 years ago they had something like 72 inches in 36 hours.
> 
> I suppose Im considered on the southern shoreline of the lake as well but right before the shoreline goes north. Pulaski is 15 minutes from me and is at the most south eastern corner. We get our fair share of lake effect but its usually not as intense as Watertown/Tug Hill area... I've only got an inch or two, enough to cover the ground.



yea, i wondered how they were doing in watertown, since heavy snow falls are normal for them. funny how some people can live with heavy snows, while others think it's the end of the world.

locally, we got an inch and the local news made it seem like we were getting a major storm. wtf. after 64 years of living in NYS, it never ceases to amaze me how people over re-act to a little snow.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Where R U? That is a late start.



PA starts even later Dec 1st for rifle deer. Archery wrapped up last Saturday. Then we have archery bear, then rifle bear, then rifle deer season.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> PA starts even later Dec 1st for rifle deer. Archery wrapped up last Saturday. Then we have archery bear, then rifle bear, then rifle deer season.



Yep. Just have to work today and tomorrow, then it's off to bear camp! I can't wait!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> PA starts even later Dec 1st for rifle deer. Archery wrapped up last Saturday. Then we have archery bear, then rifle bear, then rifle deer season.


any luck with the bow N A? only saw some scruffy non shooters here in york co. did see a big ash tree that was broken off and not on the ground which i scrounged yesterday. about 1/4 cord. come on dec. 1.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yep. Just have to work today and tomorrow, then it's off to bear camp! I can't wait!


thought about getting a bear license just for the excuse to be out in the woods. no bears here in york co. except a stray once in a while. my luck will be to be out cuttin wood and 1 will walk by.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> thought about getting a bear license just for the excuse to be out in the woods. no bears here in york co. except a stray once in a while. my luck will be to be out cuttin wood and 1 will walk by.



Living here in the great white north of PA, we have our fair share of bears. I've seen at least 4 big shooters while out on my wanderings for work, looking at jobsites. The most recent was on Friday, just down the road from my office - there was a big (300+) bear standing on the other side of the road, just watching everyone pump gas. I suspect that the smells of the restaurant inside the gas station had something to do with it. At least I had some entertainment while standing out in the cold pumping my gas.


----------



## Marshy

chucker said:


> free is good! lucked out tonight with the help of my daughter in-law (hair dresser) one of her clients is the head of a local church camp with a large amount (20acres) of wind damaged red oak forest ... I know the woods there from cutting next to it on county land last year . most of the trees are like 18" to 24" dbh red oak in sandy loam, old lake bed... we had a heavy wind storm roll through here a few months back an she wants it cleaned up... don't have to pile the brush at all just cut the trees that are tipped or rooted! good luck for me! should be a good time for a charitable donation to the local church camp.


 
Do you get to keep the wood too? If so, you suck! Make sure to post pics if you get out there and cut it up. Sounds like a nice plot of trees.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> any luck with the bow N A? only saw some scruffy non shooters here in york co. did see a big ash tree that was broken off and not on the ground which i scrounged yesterday. about 1/4 cord. come on dec. 1.



Got lucky with the bow and shot an antlerless deer. Thought it was a decent sized mountain doe but it turned out to be a button buck which was a bummer but I am still very happy about getting meat in the freezer. My dad also shot a doe on the last Saturday. So we had 5 guys hunting archery out of camp we had one opening day buck, and my Dad and I with does. We had two misses so everyone got some action which is an improvement from how hunting has been up there for years. We did see 7 different bears during archery season this year up there. So one day I may make the trip to chase them for a few days. I saw a lot of small spike and sub legal or barely legal bucks but nothing that gave me enough time to give it a close inspection. There is a nice 8pt running around one of my stands the only problem is he and I keep missing each other. My dad is going to hunt that stand since I wont be at the cabin for opening day. I will be hunting close to home. I dont know where yet but somewhere close to home.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice scrounge chucker! Word of mouth is a powerful tool.


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Living here in the great white north of PA, we have our fair share of bears. I've seen at least 4 big shooters while out on my wanderings for work, looking at jobsites. The most recent was on Friday, just down the road from my office - there was a big (300+) bear standing on the other side of the road, just watching everyone pump gas. I suspect that the smells of the restaurant inside the gas station had something to do with it. At least I had some entertainment while standing out in the cold pumping my gas.


Although being in the middle of nowhere, we really don't have that many big bears. Then the DNR discovered that wolves were eating bears out of their dens while they were hibernating. A legitimate 200 pound boar is big although they've gotten bears as big as 650 pounds around here


----------



## chucker

Marshy said:


> Do you get to keep the wood too? If so, you suck! Make sure to post pics if you get out there and cut it up. Sounds like a nice plot of trees.


yes! I get to keep all the wood that comes out ... will leave some for the camp for their fires though only 6 miles from home.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

you should pass on that wood and try to find something closer. Don't sounf like it's worth your time since it's so far away.


----------



## Mike-M

I skidded this one home last night, on the streets. It was less than a mile, I only saw a few other cars.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Never skidder a log down the road before


----------



## Marshy

Some more update on Bufalo's snow day. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/buffalo-western-new-york-buried-another-wave-snow-n251436

https://storify.com/mattmulcahy/buffalo-blasted-northern-ny-survives


----------



## troylee

Just got a "huge" sugar maple off craigslist. Hope her "huge" is the same as my "huge".


----------



## farmer steve

today's scrounge was part of a hickory tree limb that broke off.
the pic is the first limb i got off the hickory tree in the spring. today's was almost as big.then a huge oak, down dead and off the ground for years. that overloaded the F-150.then a very large ash that went down in a windstorm. not bad for 4 hrs.


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> today's scrounge was part of a hickory tree limb that broke off.View attachment 380819
> the pic is the first limb i got off the hickory tree in the spring. today's was almost as big.then a huge oak, down dead and off the ground for years. that overloaded the F-150.then a very large ash that went down in a windstorm. not bad for 4 hrs.


 
Not to break your ballz too much but, the hinge in your avitar is disgusting. I'd be ashamed to put that on here. Nice Hickory though. Do you take it home as rounds or split it before it goes in the truck?


----------



## farmer steve

Marshy said:


> Not to break your ballz too much but, the hinge in your avitar is disgusting. I'd be ashamed to put that on here. Nice Hickory though. Do you take it home as rounds or split it before it goes in the truck?


so is your spelling. that started out as a good cut on a big dead ash in the middle of a big woods.someone decided to string wire on that tree years ago. i hit the wire part way through and couldn't do much about it. i didn't want to leave a 1/2 cut tree in the woods.i know it's not pretty but the tree came down safely. except for the one chain.


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> so is your spelling. that started out as a good cut on a big dead ash in the middle of a big woods.someone decided to string wire on that tree years ago. i hit the wire part way through and couldn't do much about it. i didn't want to leave a 1/2 cut tree in the woods.i know it's not pretty but the tree came down safely. except for the one chain.


I never was a good speller. 

Good thing I cut and split a lot better than I can spell.


----------



## chucker

Mike-M said:


> I skidded this one home last night, on the streets. It was less than a mile, I only saw a few other cars.


 ? kinda like Shelby stenga. from "ax men" style hey!! "watch out for cars"!! ? "what cars(going even faster in the atv)" lol


----------



## SCBBQ

I went out after work this afternoon and scrounged up some more wood in the buffer lot by the pool. I pulled wood up by the access lane and took pics before I loaded. I only had about 45 minutes and daylight was running out quick. I cut some smalls from the last tree we took out the rest is small trees and limbs that damaged by the storm. I ended up with a little over half a pickup load of oak and about 1/4 pickup of pines that were down or leaning as well. I didn't get pics of pine that I will use in the fire pit. I think we can get about 1 more good load of oak from lot.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's an oak I skidded home, right down the road. lol






SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's an oak I skidded home, right down the road. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Show off. 

Lumber or firewood?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Firewood! 

SR


----------



## Ambull01

How did you guys first learn how to ID wood? I seriously need to get up to speed quick.


----------



## chucker

O-J-T is the best teacher....with the help from them that knew their stuff!


----------



## Ambull01

chucker said:


> O-J-T is the best teacher....with the help from them that knew their stuff!



that would be nice. Not an option however. I'll have to buy pocket guide or something.


----------



## MustangMike

I have a tree book, the internet can be good, but the best is having someone who knows with you when U encounter the various trees in UR area.

I still don't know all of them, but I know most of them.

They are a lot easier to ID when leaves are on them. Then U learn the bark and the look of the wood, and U go from there.


----------



## troylee

chucker said:


> O-J-T is the best teacher....with the help from them that knew their stuff!



What is O-J-T?


----------



## MustangMike

On the Job Training!


----------



## troylee

gotcha


----------



## 3000 FPS

I just moved to a new area about a year and half ago and I would ask some of the people who have lived here all their life about the trees. I looked up some on the Internet and learned some from this forum. You can also take a leaf or small branch to a nursery and see if they can identify it. So far I have learned the most common trees in this area.


----------



## dancan

I don't worry too much about what hardwood species when scrounging because they're all better than burning pallets . There's not that much variety up here , the only thing I'll separate out of my hardwood pile is popple which goes into the sppf pile .


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> On the Job Training!



Thats about it. The more you cut and split the more you will learn. I can tell usually tell what is what by looking at the splits in the wood pile. Poplar, red oak, ash, maple they all have there own bark and grain pattern. The more you do it you will learn. I dont usually worry to much about hardwood species they all burn pretty good.


----------



## Marshy

Boy Scout handbook use to have a good section on tree ID with photos of bark and leaves. That's how I learned. Probably forgot more than what I remember to date.


----------



## MustangMike

The other thing that makes it tricky is that some trees are known by various names, and the same tree may be called different things in different places.

For example, Red Maple is often called either Swamp Maple or Soft Maple,

Yellow Poplar is often referred to a Tulip, because the leaves resemble a tulip (the bark looks a lot like Ash)

Sugar Maple is often called Hard Maple, etc.

And then there are "imports" like Norway Maple, that have a leaf similar to Sugar Maple, but far different bark.

Also, new growth bark is often far different looking than mature bark, and learning what it looks like for each tree is very helpful.

It is not always easy. It is best to just try and learn the most popular trees in your area first.

Near my home I can find Norway Maple, White Oak, and Hickory. There is none of it at my upstate property, where there is a lot of Stripe Maple, that I don't usually see down here, and this is only a distance of a little over 100 miles.


----------



## SCBBQ

You might want to google search to see if your state forestry dept. has booklet or such on trees from the area. Most of them have online info available.

The best way is first hand like others have said. I learned loading firewood and splitting it with my dad. I went with my neighbor to get some mixed wood that was given to him by his friend. He couldn't tell one species from another. It was kind of hard for me to understand at first. I thought most people had dealt with firewood and such at some point.
Another one of those not so free lessons from Pop. I had to pay for that one with sweat equity.


----------



## Mike-M

chucker said:


> ? kinda like Shelby stenga. from "ax men" style hey!! "watch out for cars"!! ? "what cars(going even faster in the atv)" lol


I live in the suburbs of nyc, even at midnight on a wednesday there're still a few cars out. I imagine they all said "WTF" when they saw me.


----------



## Xjcacher

Ambull01 said:


> How did you guys first learn how to ID wood? I seriously need to get up to speed quick.


Here is an app for you're smart phone that's very helpful: http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/main.htm


----------



## Ambull01

A lot of bark looks exactly the same to me lol. I've looked them up online and thought I had it identified only to realize it looks just like this other tree bark. Oh, that one looks like it too. 
I guess it's a process of elimination.


----------



## Ambull01

Also, spent 21 years of my young life in Hawaii. I had no need nor desire to learn about firewood


----------



## MustangMike

Mike-M said:


> I live in the suburbs of nyc, even at midnight on a wednesday there're still a few cars out. I imagine they all said "WTF" when they saw me.



U R Crazy, U know as well as I do the hassle the cops here would give U if they saw U!!!! Other than that, GREAT JOB!


----------



## Ambull01

Xjcacher said:


> Here is an app for you're smart phone that's very helpful: http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/main.htm


Thank you sir, that looks great. I'll download tonight with wi-fi


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I can only tell by the sawdust


----------



## farmer steve

Sawdust inspector said:


> I can only tell by the sawdust



the taste right?


----------



## MustangMike

Let's see here Son, That trailer UR haulin does not have any lights, no inspection sticker, no registration .... I think we are also going to have to impound that tow vehicle ....


----------



## troylee

I noodles the rounds, but still gonna need help. One pickup load hauled, going back for second load.


----------



## troylee

That first load tested these out. Just picked the truck up from the shop, and straight to the timber.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> How did you guys first learn how to ID wood? I seriously need to get up to speed quick.



My sister who is a Plant Pathologist recommended this to me. 

Great book, think I got it off of Amazon.


----------



## benp

troylee said:


> I noodles the rounds, but still gonna need help. One pickup load hauled, going back for second load.View attachment 381085



Holy schmolee, those are some big rounds in the back. 

Excellent!!!! Great score!!


----------



## greendohn

Todays score,,the good wife has fed me dinner, now it's time for the wrack, good nite!

S/S in the shed


----------



## Ambull01

Wish I had that book and the tree ID book before I went and scrounged sweet gum! Just found out that's why I couldn't split the rounds with my Fiskars, I carried a bunch of Devil wood home.


----------



## Marshy

greendohn said:


> Todays score,,the good wife has fed me dinner, now it's time for the wrack, good nite!View attachment 381137
> View attachment 381138
> S/S in the shed


 
Wha'cha got, ash?


----------



## troylee

benp said:


> My sister who is a Plant Pathologist recommended this to me.
> 
> Great book, think I got it off of Amazon.




Just ordered this off Amazon.......20 bucks shipped


----------



## dancan

Today's action shot of the spfp doin all the work to keep the house warm .


----------



## SCBBQ

Of the gums around here sweet gum burns the best. You just cut it small.I love the smell of young trees but hate the gumballs.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> Of the gums around here sweet gum burns the best. You just cut it small.I love the smell of young trees but hate the gumballs.


How do the gums burn?


----------



## Ambull01

Umm, this is a trailer? 






Got all excited when I saw the ad. Thought I found a cheap wood hauling trailer not a heap of scrap metal.


----------



## dancan

Looks like an old pop-up trailer.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Looks like an old pop-up trailer.



Hey, where have you been? Haven't seen you around in a while. You doing any scrounging over the weekend?


----------



## Ambull01

You guys ever split like that? First time I've seen someone lift the axe and round up to smack it on the splitting platform on the back of the axe head. Wouldn't work for larger rounds though


----------



## Ambull01

Last video, I promise. This guy sucks lol. I would stop making videos if I were him.


----------



## greendohn

Marshy said:


> Wha'cha got, ash?


Yep, mostly, there's a couple chunks of walnut on there.


----------



## dancan

Not much scrounging durning the week, i own a small auto repair shop and the last few weeks have been "tireing" lol
I hope to get a stick or two out this weekend


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Not much scrounging durning the week, i own a small auto repair shop and the last few weeks have been "tireing" lol
> I hope to get a stick or two out this weekend



Good deal. I was planning on finishing up the poplar and oak at my in-laws tomorrow and getting a few loads of the roadside scrounge on Sunday. Found out some of that roadside stuff is some type of gum. If I have to use a sledge and wedge for every round of gum I don't think it's worth it. Have to figure out if I should take it or just leave it there.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Good deal. I was planning on finishing up the poplar and oak at my in-laws tomorrow and getting a few loads of the roadside scrounge on Sunday. Found out some of that roadside stuff is some type of gum. If I have to use a sledge and wedge for every round of gum I don't think it's worth it. Have to figure out if I should take it or just leave it there.


Unless that gum is seasoned or you really want the exercise, leave it.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Unless that gum is seasoned or you really want the exercise, leave it.



No it's really fresh. Power company just cut them down. I always thought I was pretty good with an axe/maul but this stuff kicked my butt. Fiskars literally bounced off the round several times. Tried to split really narrow and close to the edge. Blade got through the end of the round but still got stuck less than half way through. This is the toughest wood I've ever seen.


----------



## svk

Unless you already told the property owner you would take it, I'd let it lay. 

If you continue to scrounge at this rate you should have no problem getting a decent supply built up of moderate to primo wood.

No sense busting your can to split difficult wood that has only moderate heat output.


----------



## MustangMike

The toughest stuff I ever tried to split was Elm.

When I use the wedges, I like to "stick it" with a 3 lb lump hammer, then do the real work with a 16 lb sledge, and on tough pieces I'll work more than one wedge. Was doing some Red Oak today. Straight grained it is usually easy, but this tree seems to have cross grain in every round, makes U work! After I split the rounds down the middle with the wedges, I try to let the Fiskars do as much as it can.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ahhh I love this time of year. I get to burn what I worked so hard to cut, haul, split, stack and haul into the house. I love waking up to a bed of coals in the stove. I just clean out the heavy ash and re-load with wood. I haven't had to start a fire since I got home from my hunting cabin. After hunting season wraps up I need to get on the scrounge wagon again and see what is available while the snow isn't on the ground.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Today's action shot of the spfp doin all the work to keep the house warm .


That's a giant stove. How tall is it?


----------



## steved

Not scrounging, but figured it would get some eyebrows raised.

Was burning time waiting for a lunch meeting, and stopped by a local hardware store. Out front of the store were stacks of hardwood for sale. Some of it was very familiar, better than 50% was Tree of Heaven! 

If ToH is considered a hardwood now, I have at least a cord of it sitting here ready to go! At the going rate, it should be worth $250 on Craigslist!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Ambull that frame could be a diamond in the rough. I used to build trailers in my spare time and usually started with old camper trailers. If I were you I would look for a double axle camper than needs to be scrapped and use it for the frame and running gear. Too bad the old pictures are gone from here I had lots of pics of my stuff on here. Still a few but most are gone.


----------



## Marshy

So the guy that gave my the big 40" maple that I put a picture of the other week offered me a free dump trailer. It's the back half of what look to be a 1 ton truck with a dump bed. The box is shot but it has a good frame and 1 ton axle with dual tires. The hydraulics work but are set up to be hooked to the remotes of a tractor. I thought I should take it because if nothing else I could use the cylinder(s) for a future project... I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull that frame could be a diamond in the rough. I used to build trailers in my spare time and usually started with old camper trailers. If I were you I would look for a double axle camper than needs to be scrapped and use it for the frame and running gear. Too bad the old pictures are gone from here I had lots of pics of my stuff on here. Still a few but most are gone.


What weight are they usually rated for?


----------



## svk

Just a thought. You guys could start a new trailer build thread and put a sticky on it.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> So the guy that gave my the big 40" maple that I put a picture of the other week offered me a free dump trailer. It's the back half of what look to be a 1 ton truck with a dump bed. The box is shot but it has a good frame and 1 ton axle with dual tires. The hydraulics work but are set up to be hooked to the remotes of a tractor. I thought I should take it because if nothing else I could use the cylinder(s) for a future project... I'll see if I can get a picture.


Did I mention the whole truck designations confuse me? I would think a 1500 truck is a 3/4,2500 is a 1 1/4 ton, etc. Just doesn't make sense to me. Then the actual payload ratings are usually higher than their class size.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , it's a Kerr Scotty wood furnace .


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Last video, I promise. This guy sucks lol. I would stop making videos if I were him.



Holy cow batman! Looks like you were driving wedges with the cutting edge of that maul (3:24). I suggest you sharpen that up with an angle grinder. 

Also, I've never been a fan of those type of wedges. I've had them get almost flush with the top of the round and shoot out like a bullet from a gun. They split a little better if you put it half way between the center of the round and the edge, give it a try. 

Speaking of safety, no glasses or ear plugs?


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Did I mention the whole truck designations confuse me? I would think a 1500 truck is a 3/4,2500 is a 1 1/4 ton, etc. Just doesn't make sense to me. Then the actual payload ratings are usually higher than their class size.


Talking older Chevys specifically, 1500 series trucks are considers 1/2 ton trucks. 2500 are 3/4 ton and 3500 is 1 ton.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Holy cow batman! Looks like you were driving wedges with the cutting edge of that maul (3:24). I suggest you sharpen that up with an angle grinder.
> 
> Also, I've never been a fan of those type of wedges. I've had them get almost flush with the top of the round and shoot out like a bullet from a gun. They split a little better if you put it half way between the center of the round and the edge, give it a try.
> 
> Speaking of safety, no glasses or ear plugs?


No that's not me dude. I'm slimmer and in shape lol. Just found that on the Tube. Put that on here because he looked so awkward yet he makes a video on how to split gum


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Talking older Chevys specifically, 1500 series trucks are considers 1/2 ton trucks. 2500 are 3/4 ton and 3500 is 1 ton.


It doesn't make sense right? Should of made it 1000 for 1/2, 1500 for 3/4, etc


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever split like that? First time I've seen someone lift the axe and round up to smack it on the splitting platform on the back of the axe.



I think that we did this as Boy Scouts when all we had was an axe.

Second video shows why you want more than one wedge. He could have got that one stuck.

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> I think that we did this as Boy Scouts when all we had was an axe.
> 
> Second video shows why you want more than one wedge. He could have got that one stuck.
> 
> Philbert


That's why if you put the wedge half way between the center and the edge you have room on the other side of the round to crash the maul through what the wedge has started. If that doesn't work then add the second wedge. Most time it will pop apart.


----------



## MustangMike

I usually start the first wedge in the center, and it is is having a hard time, I add one in the direction of any fault line I see forming, and when wide enough often just follow through with the sledge like U say. If it is stringy, I get the wedges out and cut the strings with the Fiskars Axe.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I usually start the first wedge in the center . . .





Marshy said:


> That's why if you put the wedge half way between the center and the edge you have room on the other side of the round to crash the maul through what the wedge has started. If that doesn't work then add the second wedge.



I think that it depends on the round, the size, how knotty it is, etc. I am usually only wedging problem rounds. If I had to do a lot of the hard-to-split wood, as noted in some of the posts above, I would want a hydraulic splitter. I don't go through enough wood to justify one, and don't have the storage space if I got one for free. I also cut my rounds shorter (12" to 16"), which makes them easier to split.

Philbert


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Did I mention the whole truck designations confuse me? I would think a 1500 truck is a 3/4,2500 is a 1 1/4 ton, etc. Just doesn't make sense to me. Then the actual payload ratings are usually higher than their class size.


That was old school, most 3500s have a 5000 payload.


Ambull01 said:


> It doesn't make sense right? Should of made it 1000 for 1/2, 1500 for 3/4, etc




Basically, its just a number these days...the main thing to remember is that step from 1500 to 2500 nets you significantly heavier components.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I got some sides installed on the trailer and was gonna go cut up a few sticks but I decided to clear up the landing that was full of firewood so I flashed up the Bota wood hauler and got the wood down the backyard into next years wood .


----------



## MechanicMatt

UncleMike, I told you he had a autorepair shop. Dancan,everybody down here has been doing the snow tiredance this week too. 

Did it bother anybody else that guy kept standing on his tape measure? I mean, come on man, pick it up! Respect your damn tools!


----------



## dancan

I've been booked for the last 3 weeks with tires and the coming week is full with bookings into the following. 
Crazy busy with tires , hard on the brain and we have no snow yet .


----------



## MustangMike

Luckily I keep a spare set of wheels, but have not put the Blizzaks on the Mustang yet, got to do it soon, too cold for those "Summer" tires.

They recommend you not use high performance summer tires under 40 degrees, and the high performance Blizzak tires I have are supposed to grip better than all season tire on dry roads when the temp is under 40.

That said, I always wait as long as I can before I switch. Will likely wait till they predict a good snow.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Luckily I keep a spare set of wheels, but have not put the Blizzaks on the Mustang yet, got to do it soon, too cold for those "Summer" tires.
> 
> They recommend you not use high performance summer tires under 40 degrees, and the high performance Blizzak tires I have are supposed to grip better than all season tire on dry roads when the temp is under 40.
> 
> That said, I always wait as long as I can before I switch. Will likely wait till they predict a good snow.



Is there a huge difference with the snow tires? My car is RWD too. Very light weight on rear end, lots of torque and horsepower. In essence, really bad in snow. I can break the tail end loose on wet roads real easy.


----------



## Ambull01

Spent five hours splitting today. Gave the Fiskars a little workout. I used the Fiskars about 4 hours and the log splitter for an hour. I love the X27!





This is the oak I finished today. Wife used the splitter while I worked the Fiskars. Guess I looked like I was having a lot of fun because she walked over and wanted to try it.


----------



## Ambull01

The trailer was already loaded from the last time I used the log splitter. I think I have enough for one more trailer.


----------



## Ambull01

This is an old pic but I split the half rounds in the top right today. Fiskars tore through them.


----------



## Ambull01

Finally got a pic of the poplar I've been slaving away at. Fiskars really tore this stuff up. I know poplar is sub par firewood but there's a lot of it, it's free, and right in my in-laws yard. They also have a log splitter, various motorized vehicles, mother in-law always makes me breakfast/lunch/snacks, etc. Too good to pass up.


----------



## Ambull01

The Fiskars and the start of my poplar pile. After swinging it for 4 hours, I really feel I could split all day long with it. Super light and really fast. Almost feels natural in my hands. I was alternating my rear hand (lefty and righty swings). I could never do that with a maul, I've tried.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nothing wrong with free poplar. Not the best wood but it will burn. Free and easy wood is good wood in my book. Sounds like this meets that criteria. Plus you are getting fed sounds like a win win situation to me. I have some poplar in my pile because it was easy and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> Wife used the splitter while I worked the Fiskars. Guess I looked like I was having a lot of fun because she walked over and wanted to try it.







Smart move acting like you enjoyed splittin' by hand. Tricked the wife into trying it and you got the splitter. You're learnin'!


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> Is there a huge difference with the snow tires? My car is RWD too. Very light weight on rear end, lots of torque and horsepower. In essence, really bad in snow. I can break the tail end loose on wet roads real easy.



My mustang is Super Charged and has 530 Hp, the Blizzak tires make a huge difference in the winter & in light snow, but U got to know how to drive in it.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Nothing wrong with free poplar. Not the best wood but it will burn. Free and easy wood is good wood in my book. Sounds like this meets that criteria. Plus you are getting fed sounds like a win win situation to me. I have some poplar in my pile because it was easy and there is nothing wrong with that.



After I'm done with this poplar, I think I'll try and restrict myself to pine and hardwoods. Love the smell of pine, really easy to split, sounds like it dries quick, and mainewoods just explained how I can use pine cones as fire starters. No one seems to want pine here so should be readily available and I can use it for mild temps plus help get the hardwoods started. 



mainewoods said:


> Smart move acting like you enjoyed splittin' by hand. Tricked the wife into trying it and you got the splitter. You're learnin'!



lol. Well I really was having fun. Haven't split in a while and missed it. No sore muscles today so loving the Fiskars even more. The kids wanted to swing the Fiskars too but I was a bit nervous about that. You ever read Tom Sawyer/Huckelberry Finn? I don't remember which one. Tom/Huck had to paint a fence so he pretended he was having a blast doing it. Soon he was able to charge the neighborhood kids to paint it for him.


----------



## Ambull01

Only had an hour to scrounge today. Worked my butt off for that hour though. Here's a pic of the roadside scrounge I've been talking about.


----------



## Ambull01

This is all I could get. Fiskars split this up pretty good.


----------



## Ambull01

In the van with the Fiskars looking at his spoils. Looking at this, I need to build something to put these rounds in. One may roll out the window.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> In the van with the Fiskars looking at his spoils. Looking at this, I need to build something to put these rounds in. One may roll out the window.



Great scrounge! freebie by the side of the road and it sits there? Amazing!

You could maybe just lay in some scrap plywood all around, sides and back, might help with potential window busting. Add a screen mesh divider behind the driver seat, too, or more plywood there, some sort of at least almost functional "headache rack".

Of course as soon as you get a trailer and strap your loads down, that should fix all that plus haul more.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Some good looking wood for free and along the road. I would be making time to get it all.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Is there a huge difference with the snow tires? My car is RWD too. Very light weight on rear end, lots of torque and horsepower. In essence, really bad in snow. I can break the tail end loose on wet roads real easy.


HUGE difference going from high end z-rated tires to Blizzaks for snow travel.


----------



## Ambull01

Its been sitting there for a while, probably because there's no easy way to get it. You have to walk in and carry it all out. Great exercise. There's rounds like that along the whole road. Going to take a day off this week and do an eight hour scrounge


----------



## svk

Nice pics @Ambull01 looks like you will be easily a year ahead by the time 15' rolls around.


----------



## dancan

Ambull ........Looks very familiar LOL

I used a bed liner from a truck in my van , cut to fit and a piece of plywood as a divider .
Scrounge on !!!!


----------



## dancan

I was gonna go cut up the stems that I have roadside but I decided to cut up some of the stems that I already had home .
Cut and load the bota bucket .






The next year stack is growing .


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Great scrounge! freebie by the side of the road and it sits there? Amazing!
> 
> You could maybe just lay in some scrap plywood all around, sides and back, might help with potential window busting. Add a screen mesh divider behind the driver seat, too, or more plywood there, some sort of at least almost functional "headache rack".
> 
> Of course as soon as you get a trailer and strap your loads down, that should fix all that plus haul more.



Pieces of plywood sounds like a good option. I was thinking I needed to secure the pieces together but all I need is a barrier to protect the windows. I still have the second row seats in there so nothing should be able to hit me. 



svk said:


> Nice pics @Ambull01 looks like you will be easily a year ahead by the time 15' rolls around.



I hope so! Would be nice to get ahead and not worry. 



dancan said:


> Ambull ........Looks very familiar LOL
> 
> I used a bed liner from a truck in my van , cut to fit and a piece of plywood as a divider .
> Scrounge on !!!!



lol I know. When I first saw your UTV loaded up with wood in this thread I thought, if he hauls firewood in a van I can too. I'll see if there's a junk yard or something to get a bed liner.


----------



## cantoo

Made a couple of skids up to hold 24" ash for the owb. A buddy borrowed my splitter for abit so I just cut up some smaller stuff. Plan to split anything over 7" dia at least in half. Wife complains if it's too heavy.


----------



## Red97

I'm not really scrounging its more of a scramble. Built and installed my owb last winter and could not get ahead with work and snow just got a wood shed put up 2 weeks ago I have about 1 face cord cut and stacked.

Here is my haul today, 3 limbs off of a giant hard wood,


----------



## nomad_archer

Anyone have any opinions of this log splitter? http://www.sears.com/craftsman-208cc-ohv-27-ton-log-splitter-50/p-07177661000P?adCell=REC_1_0

The sears by me is going out of business and has one they are trying to move. Right now it is 25% off the MSRP of 1729. I am waiting if it gets around $1,000 I may jump on it. I have used the cub cadet equivalent a few times with good success. It is the same as the cub cadet with a different paint job. The cub and the craftsman are made by MTD. Any opinions? If it doesn't make it to a low enough price I can always go to TSC and get the county line (Husky) 22 ton splitter.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Anyone have any opinions of this log splitter? http://www.sears.com/craftsman-208cc-ohv-27-ton-log-splitter-50/p-07177661000P?adCell=REC_1_0
> 
> The sears by me is going out of business and has one they are trying to move. Right now it is 25% off the MSRP of 1729. I am waiting if it gets around $1,000 I may jump on it. I have used the cub cadet equivalent a few times with good success. It is the same as the cub cadet with a different paint job. The cub and the craftsman are made by MTD. Any opinions? If it doesn't make it to a low enough price I can always go to TSC and get the county line (Husky) 22 ton splitter.


looks about the same as my old troybuilt. just newer. go in and offer them $900 or less. can't hurt to ask.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> looks about the same as my old troybuilt. just newer. go in and offer them $900 or less. can't hurt to ask.



Good call. They are the ones that need to sell it. I will wait until after this black Friday stupid-ness and talk to them on Saturday.


----------



## Ambull01

What does OWB mean? I swear, you guys are as bad with acronyms as the military.


----------



## jrider

OWB - outdoor wood boiler...once you get one, you never go back!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Good call. They are the ones that need to sell it. I will wait until after this black Friday stupid-ness and talk to them on Saturday.


i wouldn't wait. some crazy black friday shopper will think her husband needs it. if people know the sears store is closing down they will be in there like flies on a 2 day old gut pile in 70* weather.


----------



## troylee

nomad_archer said:


> Anyone have any opinions of this log splitter? http://www.sears.com/craftsman-208cc-ohv-27-ton-log-splitter-50/p-07177661000P?adCell=REC_1_0
> 
> The sears by me is going out of business and has one they are trying to move. Right now it is 25% off the MSRP of 1729. I am waiting if it gets around $1,000 I may jump on it. I have used the cub cadet equivalent a few times with good success. It is the same as the cub cadet with a different paint job. The cub and the craftsman are made by MTD. Any opinions? If it doesn't make it to a low enough price I can always go to TSC and get the county line (Husky) 22 ton splitter.




Do you have a Menards near you? 27 ton DHT is on sale for black friday......gonna be like 699 after rebate.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> What does OWB mean? I swear, you guys are as bad with acronyms as the military.





Actually OWB stands for oppressive wood burner.


----------



## troylee

Old Wicked ***** in my neck of the woods


----------



## nomad_archer

troylee said:


> Do you have a Menards near you? 27 ton DHT is on sale for black friday......gonna be like 699 after rebate.



Unfortunately the closest one is 300 miles away.


----------



## troylee

Bummer.....good luck with Sears. I agree with the others, march in there like you own the place, and make a offer.


----------



## nomad_archer

May just say screw messing with sears. TSC 22 ton splitter is 899 on Wednesday before thanks giving. That price sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Philbert

You have to go by components, quality, and build (and service if you need it!). If Sears starts with an inflated list price, the 'deal' you get might after lots of negotiation only be as good as another brand on sale. Anything special about the Sears splitter?

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

jrider said:


> OWB - outdoor wood boiler...once you get one, you never go back!



Outdoors? Man that would be kind of nice. No more bringing splits inside and littering the floor with debris.

Just looked it. Sounds expensive. You use it to heat your water in place of a water heater! I think. Perhaps some day I'll get one. Would be nice to have one and cut down on water heating, buy a hot tub, etc. Live like a wood scrounging king.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Right now it is 25% off the MSRP of 1729.



P.S. - just got a sale ad. That is a sale price on that splitter, not a clearance price. They are probably not motivated to discount it a lot more.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull ........Looks very familiar LOL
> 
> I used a bed liner from a truck in my van , cut to fit and a piece of plywood as a divider .
> Scrounge on !!!!



Hey you ever thought of putting some kind of roller system on the bottom of your truck bed liner or on the floor of your van? I was thinking I could make a ghetto/red neck dump trailer rig. Have something that will enable the truck bed liner/boxed wood hauling frame to slide out of the van and tip down. That way I could drive it home, slide it out with a pull rope manually or with a winch, dump it in my driveway/yard, then go back for another load.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## Philbert

That crank looks like work. I think that Ambull had more of a 'sled' in mind: open the tailgate; hook it with a chain to a post; then floor it!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 381804
> View attachment 381805



That's kind of cool, never saw something like that before. 

Yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of what @Philbert mentioned. Well, except the "chain to a post; then floor it!" I would love to build a sort of dump truck in a van contraption. Maybe reinforce the truck bed liner so it doesn't bend, enable it to roll partially out of the van, have a latch or something that restricts it from rolling all the way out, then let it swivel down once it's rolled out of the van. I could reverse it up my driveway, open the double back doors, pull out the liner until it drops down at an angle, drive the van forward to get all the rounds out, slide liner back in, close doors and roll out to scrounge again.


----------



## mainewoods

Sheet of plywood and and some casters.


----------



## Ambull01

After typing all that it seems like a major under taking lol. Insert/frame would have to be strong enough to not bend/break when it's being pulled out of the van. Probably will be too heavy for the van to carry plus firewood.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> That's kind of cool, never saw something like that before.
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of what @Philbert mentioned. Well, except the "chain to a post; then floor it!" I would love to build a sort of dump truck in a van contraption. Maybe reinforce the truck bed liner so it doesn't bend, enable it to roll partially out of the van, have a latch or something that restricts it from rolling all the way out, then let it swivel down once it's rolled out of the van. I could reverse it up my driveway, open the double back doors, pull out the liner until it drops down at an angle, drive the van forward to get all the rounds out, slide liner back in, close doors and roll out to scrounge again.



Once you've got the liner in there put a thick piece of plywood with a couple of skids attached to the bottom. This will slide easily on the liner. Securely fasten a strap to it and pull it right out


----------



## svk

Looks like Mainewoods and I were both typing the same basic idea at the same time.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Once you've got the liner in there put a thick piece of plywood with a couple of skids attached to the bottom. This will slide easily on the liner. Securely fasten a strap to it and pull it right out



Oh yeah this sounds like it will work! Nice! May even help with loading the van. Pull the liner partially out, load rounds toward the front then push it in gradually as you fill it up.


----------



## svk

Would probably get too heavy to push in with a load of wood though.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 381807
> Sheet of plywood and and some casters.



Awesome, thanks. I'll have to build something like that soon. Climbing in and out of the van with heavy rounds kind of sucks. If I had something like that, I would probably want to use it more than a standard trailer.


----------



## mainewoods

Heavy duty casters can make a big difference.


----------



## Ambull01




----------



## Ambull01

I already have four heavy duty bolts on the van floor. If I could get the track set up directly over the bolts I could use them to bolt it down. I wonder if it will work lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


>


The premise of this is perfect but the execution could use some improvement.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The premise of this is perfect but the execution could use some improvement.



I know lmao. That's a rough looking setup.


----------



## mainewoods

Use a pickaroon and you wouldn't need to climb into the van at all.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Use a pickaroon and you wouldn't need to climb into the van at all.View attachment 381808



True. Still have to load it though unless I throw it in there. Plus I'll need a smooth surface to drag it out. May as well build a ghetto dump contraption and solve all my issues.


----------



## mainewoods

One reason I put down a sheet of plywood first and haul my wood 4 ft in the jeep.


----------



## steved

Try a piece of bedliner against a piece of bedliner...that will give you a thin slippery surface. I'd be more interested in a fast unload than loading.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## wudpirat

A bedliner and a pickeroon makes for rapid wood removal.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Use a pickaroon and you wouldn't need to climb into the van at all.View attachment 381808





wudpirat said:


> A bedliner and a pickeroon makes for rapid wood removal.



Yup , ^^^^^^^^ That .

After having had a stick or two in my van once or twice I've been more than happy with the bed liner .
I can only load it piece by piece and if I unload it in a pile I then have to pick it all back up to stack it so I'll usually stack it from the van , load my wheel barrow and go stack , or , load the Bota bucket and take it to pile where I can't get the van .
If I need to unload the van in a hurry I use a pulp hook or my log tongs , I just find that a little easier to work with in the confines of a van and it's way faster than loading , just set up the bedliner so that it's flush with the back lip so it slides right out , but , YMMV .
Let us know how the slideout dump works when a stick of wood fetches up in the van after you get home and try to slide/unload when it's tied to a rope and a solid object when you've driven a foot too far....Don't forget to have the camera rolling LOL


----------



## jrider

Those hand crank unloaders work great and aren't much work at all. Unload a pickup truck of wood in just a couple minutes and never have to get in the bed.


----------



## dancan

But how would you crank it in the confines of a van ?


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> P.S. - just got a sale ad. That is a sale price on that splitter, not a clearance price. They are probably not motivated to discount it a lot more.
> 
> Philbert


The 25% is just a little bit better than the sale price they have locally. The store is closing so they are not recognising any sales at that store. I am probably going to go the safe route and pick up the tractor supply rebranded 22 ton husky splitter because it has such good reviews on here. Tractor supply gave the husky a new name and paint job but it is the same thing. At the sale price of 899 I think this is the better deal.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Yup , ^^^^^^^^ That .
> 
> After having had a stick or two in my van once or twice I've been more than happy with the bed liner .
> I can only load it piece by piece and if I unload it in a pile I then have to pick it all back up to stack it so I'll usually stack it from the van , load my wheel barrow and go stack , or , load the Bota bucket and take it to pile where I can't get the van .
> If I need to unload the van in a hurry I use a pulp hook or my log tongs , I just find that a little easier to work with in the confines of a van and it's way faster than loading , just set up the bedliner so that it's flush with the back lip so it slides right out , but , YMMV .
> Let us know how the slideout dump works when a stick of wood fetches up in the van after you get home and try to slide/unload when it's tied to a rope and a solid object when you've driven a foot too far....Don't forget to have the camera rolling LOL



lol. No I'm not going to tie it to anything and drive forward. I want to be able to pull it out manually. Maybe use a pulley system that I can attach to the liner and pull it out slow. We'll see, have to figure it all out in my head first.


----------



## Philbert

Seen this done with potatoes and with wood chips. 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Seen this done with potatoes and with wood chips.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 381876



Hmm, so you're saying I should buy/build a heavy duty lift that will tilt the whole van?


----------



## Philbert

Just one way . . .

Or, attach a winch to your front bumper and put the other end over a tree branch (like inthe movie "The Gods Must be Crazy").

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Ambull , just a thought , search for a small dump trailer or a crank unloader installed in a utility trailer , more versatile and a lot less hassle than going through all that work in the van .

Philbert , I'd have to remember to take the coffee cup with me when I got out .....


----------



## Xjcacher

Philbert said:


> Seen this done with potatoes and with wood chips.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 381876


Also have seen it done with grain and they even leave the truck hooked up and raise it too.


----------



## Philbert

Seriously. If you had a trailer or platform the same height as your van bed, you could winch your skid board out onto it, and keep the wood at a good height for splitting (not bending over to pick up each piece). 

Make up a few skid boards, with side wings hinged on to protect your windows and keep things from rolling off. Fold flat when not in use. Recover them when you split the rounds. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Seriously. If you had a trailer or platform the same height as your van bed, you could winch your skid board out onto it, and keep the wood at a good height for splitting (not bending over to pick up each piece).
> 
> Make up a few skid boards, with side wings hinged on to protect your windows and keep things from rolling off. Fold flat when not in use. Recover them when you split the rounds.
> 
> Philbert


Heck of an idea!


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Seriously. If you had a trailer or platform the same height as your van bed, you could winch your skid board out onto it, and keep the wood at a good height for splitting (not bending over to pick up each piece).
> 
> Make up a few skid boards, with side wings hinged on to protect your windows and keep things from rolling off. Fold flat when not in use. Recover them when you split the rounds.
> 
> Philbert



Great idea. I have to make a pro/con list to see which route to take. Thanks coming up with this alternate method.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , just a thought , search for a small dump trailer or a crank unloader installed in a utility trailer , more versatile and a lot less hassle than going through all that work in the van .
> 
> Philbert , I'd have to remember to take the coffee cup with me when I got out .....



I'm planning on buying a truck soon once I sell my Caddy. I want a 1 ton diesel then I'll buy a 4 cylinder commuter car. I'll be working from home 2-3 days a week plus I'll be going on a four 10 hour work week starting on Monday. Using the van as a wood hauler just until I get the truck. I'm always thinking of ways to improve efficiency/make my job easier. I can never settle for the norm lol. A curse I have to live with I guess.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Just one way . . .
> 
> Or, attach a winch to your front bumper and put the other end over a tree branch (like inthe movie "The Gods Must be Crazy").
> 
> Philbert



That was a great stupid movie...I watched that a hundred times, laughed every time!


----------



## svk

steved said:


> That was a great stupid movie...I watched that a hundred times, laughed every time!


Like "Monty Python and the Holy Grail". You pick up another piece of humor each time.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> The 25% is just a little bit better than the sale price they have locally. The store is closing so they are not recognising any sales at that store. I am probably going to go the safe route and pick up the tractor supply rebranded 22 ton husky splitter because it has such good reviews on here. Tractor supply gave the husky a new name and paint job but it is the same thing. At the sale price of 899 I think this is the better deal.


 NA did you check out the DHT splitter at Lowes ? seems like there have been good reviews for members here that bought them. if i can get the right trade (2 cord of locust) for my old troybuilt from a guy i know i'm thinking the DHT.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> NA did you check out the DHT splitter at Lowes ? seems like there have been good reviews for members here that bought them. if i can get the right trade (2 cord of locust) for my old troybuilt from a guy i know i'm thinking the DHT.



I have not. I am looking at it now. Looks like it has a faster cycle time. Is the DHT a rebranded splitter? If so who makes it?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I have not. I am looking at it now. Looks like it has a faster cycle time. Is the DHT a rebranded splitter? If so who makes it?


assembled in CO. i think. they are the sponsor of the firewood forum. there are a couple of threads about them.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> assembled in CO. i think. they are the sponsor of the firewood forum. there are a couple of threads about them.


 It looks like a good deal. $999 right now. DHT website says the splitter includes the log catcher. If that is true then I know what i will be getting. I have to go to the Lowes to check it out tonight.


----------



## mainewoods

Lowe's and home depot both show the log catcher included. Hyd. fluid (6.5 gal.)included also. The vertical/horizontal capability is a nice perk. Good to roll those big rounds over to the splitter and stand them up, instead of lifting them onto it. That is a good price for a 22 ton.


----------



## svk

I have been using my friend's 27t DHT H/V this fall and have been very happy with the performance. Only thing I would change would add highway rated tires and a little more clearance. Very powerful.


----------



## nomad_archer

Clint, lowes online isnt showing the log catcher but I am going to the store tonight to see if it is included. If it is then it is a done deal.


----------



## mainewoods

Sorry, my bad. Was looking at the 28 ton. Home depot has the log catcher, but the price is $200 more.


----------



## nomad_archer

mainewoods said:


> Sorry, my bad. Was looking at the 28 ton. Home depot has the log catcher, but the price is $200 more.


I am going to see if HD will price match lowes.


----------



## mainewoods

The log catcher is $69. Every site I checked,except Lowe's, shows the catcher included. DHT website says the catcher is included with the splitter. ??


----------



## Philbert

This was discussed in one of the DHT threads. It was not included at some stores to lower the price. 

Saw at least one 'Black Friday' ad for it. 

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

mainewoods said:


> The log catcher is $69. Every site I checked,except Lowe's, shows the catcher included. DHT website says the catcher is included with the splitter. ??


The one from HD doesnt have the hydraulic fluid but the lowes one does. So in the end you end up at about the same price. $50-$60 for hydraulic fluid or $69 for the log catcher.

Regardless of if it has the log catcher or not. I like the reviews I have read on here about it and for the pictures it looks like a solid unit for the price point. Plus it has a better paint job than the yellow TSC splitter not that the paint really matters.


----------



## Axfarmer

Look what followed me home after work today! We are expecting snow tomorrow so it will get a tarp until the storm is over. I got it from the property where I work.


----------



## Ambull01

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 382029
> Look what followed me home after work today! We are expecting snow tomorrow so it will get a tarp until the storm is over. I got it from the property where I work.View attachment 382028



That's not gum? Those grayish pieces with the deep furrowed bark looks exactly like the gum I picked up.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That's not gum? Those grayish pieces with the deep furrowed bark looks exactly like the gum I picked up.


that's ash . i'm not sure on the smooth lite gray barked stuff.


----------



## mainewoods

white ash - nice score!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That's not gum? Those grayish pieces with the deep furrowed bark looks exactly like the gum I picked up.


see what a trailer will haul. i'm sure you could pull that with the caddy.


----------



## mainewoods

I pulled a trailer load of sugar maple just like that, with a pinto.


----------



## Axfarmer

The trailer held all the ASH and the Maple was in the pickup towing the trailer, I just loaded it that way to keep the snow off. Note, this Ash tree is the first I've cut in a few years that had NO sign of EAB! I had to leave a lot maple for another day as the truck was 3/4 full.


----------



## mainewoods

I don't know if it's because a lot of people have the week off, but there has been a lot of guy's out scrounging wood in the last 4 days. Even after last winter I'm afraid a lot of folks aren't ready this year either. Maybe the 12" of snow coming has a little something to do with it. Once the ground get's covered it isn't going away until spring and scrounging takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## dancan

I was talking to one of my customers this week , young fella , city dweller , not a scrounger but buys 8' , cuts and splits it himself , he was telling me about his new neighbour next door in a rental , figures he's a true scrounger ........... Scrounging his firewood , now he has to setup a trail cam to prove it .


----------



## nomad_archer

Well went to Lowe's and the dht 22 ton splitter looks solid. The only thing that bothers me a little is that I noticed scratches in the paint on the hydraulic cylinder so I ran my finger nail on the hydraulic cylinder the paint came off. I couldn't believe that. I did the same thing on another unit that was in stock and same result. Poor paint on the cylinder but otherwise I great looking splitter. I am on to look at the tsc splitter tomorrow to compare.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> see what a trailer will haul. i'm sure you could pull that with the caddy.



Most definitely. Well maybe lol. It has a Corvette engine, 6 speed manual. Trailer may be too heavy though.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ya'll over thinking ambull unloading too much, guy has kids. Third grade, yes third grade, pops would park the truck in the driveway full of wood, it was my job to unload, split and stack, haul in the house amd stack again. His truck had a damn cap, must have hit my back a million times on that damn cap. I remember not being able to swing the maul, I would just raise it straight up above my head and let it fall into the wood. All my energy was spent lifting it, couldn't muster any kind of swing.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull I work at a gm dealer, the cts v is a very sought after car, shouldn't have any problem moving it along


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll over thinking ambull unloading too much, guy has kids. Third grade, yes third grade, pops would park the truck in the driveway full of wood, it was my job to unload, split and stack, haul in the house amd stack again. His truck had a damn cap, must have hit my back a million times on that damn cap. I remember not being able to swing the maul, I would just raise it straight up above my head and let it fall into the wood. All my energy was spent lifting it, couldn't muster any kind of swing.



Good point sir. Time to start putting these kids to work.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Who you calling sir, I'm no old man..... hahaha


----------



## Ambull01

lol, sorry. I call everyone sir that has helpful knowledge.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Good point sir. Time to start putting these kids to work.



That's what they're for isn't it ..... Just dont let the wife know what you're really up to LOL

Sharp chain , a very important scrounging tool and I have no issues hand filing , I have a Tecomec grinder and it collects dust .
While at my dealer today picking up some parts I spied and bought one of these .







It's supposed to do the cutters and rakers at the same time so I hope to see how well it works this weekend


----------



## mainewoods

Interesting concept.


----------



## dancan

Not the cheapest gizmo , cost me 42$ up here 
The main reason I got it is that when I'm hand filing a bunch my hand will cramp up from keeping the same position/angles so if I can eliminate a few strokes I'm happy .
I sure hope the gizmo works LOL
It better work because this one is 3/8ths and I ordered a .325


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> That's what they're for isn't it ..... Just dont let the wife know what you're really up to LOL
> 
> Sharp chain , a very important scrounging tool and I have no issues hand filing , I have a Tecomec grinder and it collects dust .
> While at my dealer today picking up some parts I spied and bought one of these .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to do the cutters and rakers at the same time so I hope to see how well it works this weekend



You have the third generation of those combo units, so no file flipping around for left and right, just flip the whole unit. I have one of each of the first and second generations, you have to swap the files to change sides, and they have two different locking mechanisms (not so great but work). They are pure slickness for hand filing! No dorking around getting the depth gauges right, and allow a nice smooth cut in the cutter.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> While at my dealer today picking up some parts I spied and bought one of these.



Also sold in blue:
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...rd-CS-X-Chain-Sharp-Filing-Guide---13-64.axd#

A lot of people like these. I have never tried one.

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Build a few more today and cut up enough wood for 10 more. The skid are from brick have hardwood bottoms and the slats are both hardwood or softwood. I'm hoping to be able to stack them in my barn. Hopefully cut down on the hand work. Too windy outside to do anything and it's still muddy as heck too.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Not the cheapest gizmo , cost me 42$ up here
> The main reason I got it is that when I'm hand filing a bunch my hand will cramp up from keeping the same position/angles so if I can eliminate a few strokes I'm happy .
> I sure hope the gizmo works LOL
> It better work because this one is 3/8ths and I ordered a .325




Try one of those 12V hand held sharpeners, cost about the same as what U paid. Just make sure U replace the crap stone that comes with it with a diamond stone. I use 7/32. They work great. U will sharpen UR chain in 1/2 the time, even if U rocked it!


----------



## MustangMike

Got a little load of Red Oak ready for delivery yesterday. Noodled 3 or 4 tough pieces, but everything else was with the Fiskars or the wedges & sledge. There were a lot of knots and waves in the grain, some of the toughest Red Oak I've had to split.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I went and looked at the TSC County line 22 ton splitter today and after looking at the DHT 22 Ton splitter I was not impressed. The TSC splitter had the same paint job issue on the hydraulic cylinder so I will consider that a normal for the price point. So looks like the DHT splitter wins as it has a lot more meat on the I beam and is more solid than the TSC. Plus it has a 13gpm pump as opposed to the 11gpm on the TSC. Additionally the DHT has captive spring loaded pins on the V/H and the tounge jack and that is all good things by me as I can lose a non captive pin in under 30 seconds. Now to get back to lowes and pick up my new toy. I am going to see if they go on sale any more on black friday.


----------



## Ambull01

Now that is what I want.


----------



## MechanicMatt

If I had that thing id be lifting whole trees into the trailer not rounds. I could lift those twigs in the photo


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Now that is what I want.





MechanicMatt said:


> If I had that thing id be lifting whole trees into the trailer not rounds. I could lift those twigs in the photo


i'd sure as heck want a bigger trailer if i had the grapple.


----------



## 3000 FPS

MechanicMatt said:


> If I had that thing id be lifting whole trees into the trailer not rounds. I could lift those twigs in the photo



Yea me too and I am an old man


----------



## farmer steve

3000 FPS said:


> Yea me too and I am an old man


same here.


----------



## Ambull01

My two six year old boys would love to work that thing.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'd be using that grapple to hold the logs as I cut them into firewood lengths "into the trailer",






So I could roll them out of the trailer right onto my splitter,






It's FAST and saves a lot of backbreaking work!






SR


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Now that is what I want.



On an evening when you have lots of time, and a good Internet connection, Google: '_timber forwarder_' or '_forestry forwarder_'.

Then '_firewood processor_'.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Now that is a great setup SR.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> On an evening when you have lots of time, and a good Internet connection, Google: '_timber forwarder_' or '_forestry forwarder_'.
> 
> Then '_firewood processor_'.
> 
> Philbert



Nice. I'm not trying to rid Maryland of trees though.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Chainsaw carbs are made for wot or idle so trying to cut something at 1/2 throttle for long periods is not good because the fuel to air mixture is off .



This seems like as good a place as any for me to jump into this thread. Hi everyone.

I didn't ever realize this. I usually try to feather my saw someplace below WOT, but to where I'm still making good progress through the wood that I'm cutting. Always figured that I'd be able to cut longer and conserve fuel a little better by doing so. Of course I don't cut as fast either.


----------



## SCBBQ

[QUOTE="Ambull01, post: 5046938, member: 125922" do the gums burn?[/QUOTE]
gum pops pretty bad and doesnt give as much heat as hardwood. popping isnt too bad in stove but is bothersome in a fireplace.


----------



## SteveSS

For proper introductions, I'm Steve. I live in Central Missouri and cut wood as my primary source of winter heat, feeding an OWB. This is my first year with the OWB and my first year using wood as my primary heat source. I've cut wood for a long time with my Pop's to feed his wood stove, though. I'm currently running an MS271 in a single saw set up along with an X27, and the old man's hydro when I can get him to let go of it.

This house that we just bought sits on ten acres, and has a good supply of wood to keep me in heat, but I have no reserves yet since we just moved in in May. I'll work on that in the next few months. I currently have roughly 6 cord stacked and ready to burn, but would've been happy with another three or four before the cold weather hit us. I don't scrounge much yet, but this is definitely my favorite thread on the forum. I've read it non-stop for the past three days and still have 30 pages worth of posts to go. I might finish and get caught up before I hit the rack tonight, or at least before the big feast tomorrow.

I've learned a lot in the past few days. Different ways of doing things that I already do, as well as ways to do things better. So thanks for that.

Cheers!!


----------



## dancan

SteveSS , welcome aboard !
Just remember that just because the way the next fella does it doesn't mean that it's better .
Make sure you put up some pics and tell about what works for you so we can all gain 
Saw carbs , yes , they're designed to run wot , makes them lean in less than that position because air velocity going through the carb is what draws the fuel in .


----------



## SteveSS

Philbert said:


> Then there are idiots like me who can't tell the live and dead trees apart without leaves (and bark)!
> 
> Philbert


I did some dumb stuff last weekend related to this. Found a beautiful 20 - 22" white oak with big 2" wild grape vines running up both sides and the canopy engulfed in vine. It also dropped all of it's leaves when there were still leaves on the other trees, so to me it appeared dead. I cut it, and it was just as alive as it could possibly be. Made me feel pretty bad thinking what it could've become had I just cut the vines and waited a year to be sure. So I bucked it up and it's sitting where it went down to do some drying. Kind of bums me out that I cut it now.


----------



## dancan

BTW SteveSS , watch out for that mainewoods fella that started the thread , he's mountain folk from the back woods of Maine and drives a Dodge truck .....


----------



## SteveSS

Thanks, Dancan. I've been fortunate to make it up your way twice in my days as a Navy guy. Was able to pull into Halifax on two different occasions. I have to say that it was my second favorite port visit in 14 years of service.....second only to Palma De Mallorca. You guys know how to get it done up there. Pretty girls too, but I'm an old married now, so I guess that's irrelevant. ;-)


----------



## dancan

Glad you liked it SteveSS !
The city has changed a lot over the years with a mix of good and bad , I live about a 1/2hr from where you were docked and cross the harbour twice a day and never tire about that part of my drive


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, this is the friendliest thread on the Site, welcome aboard!

I'm a fan of the X-27, but beware, you may develop a craving for more chainsaws than U really need! We call it CAD!

Keep UR chain sharp and UR filter clean and all will be OK.

Hey, is that saw stock, or have U modded it yet ....


----------



## Red97

MustangMike said:


> Steve, this is the friendliest thread on the Site, welcome aboard!
> 
> I'm a fan of the X-27, but beware, you may develop a craving for more chainsaws than U really need! We call it CAD!
> 
> Keep UR chain sharp and UR filter clean and all will be OK.
> 
> Hey, is that saw stock, or have U modded it yet ....


 
Stop that right now he has 5 post's and one saw, don't push him into anything. lol He will end up like the rest of us eventually no reason to rush it.


----------



## SteveSS

Still stock as of right now, while it's still under warranty. But I had a guy call me tonight about an 036 Pro that needs a piston and cylinder. Says he wants $125 for it, but I think that's too much. I'm itching to add another saw to the inventory though. Just not sure that I want to pay $125 + $100 for a new top end for such an old saw. Thoughts?


----------



## dancan

036 , plenty good saw , big stepup from the 271 ,I might even know someone that owns a couple .......LOL , not sure about the am p/c , some love them , others not so much .
I prefer oe on something that I depend on .


----------



## cantoo

Steve. I have a couple of saws including a 360. To me it's not worth it for you to buy the 360 when you already have a 271. I would use the 271 for trimming and buy a 440 or so to use for getting the bigger stuff on the ground and then cut into rounds. I have a 660 and it very seldom gets used, just too dang heavy to bother with. I prefer to use the lighter 440 and keep sharp chains on it.


----------



## Marshy

Pfft, buy a Husky, that's the best advice you'll get.  

Welcome


----------



## cantoo

Marshy, why would he want to buy a dog? He gonna pull a dog sled?


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I went to Lowe's tonight and had this fine piece of equipment follow me home. I caught the right manager at the right time and they price matched the tsc splitter and took a little more off. It was a long shot but it didn't hurt to ask. So the 22 ton dht was 879 + tax with the price match. I am looking forward to giving it a once over to make sure it was put together correctly. I already found a few finger tight bolts. Just need to add some gas and oil to fire it up. Thanks farmer Steve for suggesting I look at dht splitters


----------



## farmer steve

SteveSS said:


> For proper introductions, I'm Steve. I live in Central Missouri and cut wood as my primary source of winter heat, feeding an OWB. This is my first year with the OWB and my first year using wood as my primary heat source. I've cut wood for a long time with my Pop's to feed his wood stove, though. I'm currently running an MS271 in a single saw set up along with an X27, and the old man's hydro when I can get him to let go of it.
> 
> This house that we just bought sits on ten acres, and has a good supply of wood to keep me in heat, but I have no reserves yet since we just moved in in May. I'll work on that in the next few months. I currently have roughly 6 cord stacked and ready to burn, but would've been happy with another three or four before the cold weather hit us. I don't scrounge much yet, but this is definitely my favorite thread on the forum. I've read it non-stop for the past three days and still have 30 pages worth of posts to go. I might finish and get caught up before I hit the rack tonight, or at least before the big feast tomorrow.
> 
> I've learned a lot in the past few days. Different ways of doing things that I already do, as well as ways to do things better. So thanks for that.
> 
> Cheers!!


welcome to the site SteveSS. you gotta be a good guy with a name like Steve and you own a Stihl.  if'n there's anything you need to know about firewood and saws your at the right place.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Well I went to Lowe's tonight and had this fine piece of equipment follow me home. I caught the right manager at the right time and they price matched the tsc splitter and took a little more off. It was a long shot but it didn't hurt to ask. So the 22 ton dht was 879 + tax with the price match. I am looking forward to giving it a once over to make sure it was put together correctly. I already found a few finger tight bolts. Just need to add some gas and oil to fire it up. Thanks farmer Steve for suggesting I look at dht splitters


good deal NA.hope i didn't lead you astray. i went to lowes in hanover yesterday but all they had was the 27 ton for $1299. it did have the log cradle on it.BTW I was able to scratch the paint off the cylinder with my fingernail.


----------



## Zale

nomad_archer said:


> Well I went to Lowe's tonight and had this fine piece of equipment follow me home. I caught the right manager at the right time and they price matched the tsc splitter and took a little more off. It was a long shot but it didn't hurt to ask. So the 22 ton dht was 879 + tax with the price match. I am looking forward to giving it a once over to make sure it was put together correctly. I already found a few finger tight bolts. Just need to add some gas and oil to fire it up. Thanks farmer Steve for suggesting I look at dht splitters



I bought mine 2 months ago and love it. It goes through everything I've given it. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> good deal NA.hope i didn't lead you astray. i went to lowes in hanover yesterday but all they had was the 27 ton for $1299. it did have the log cradle on it.BTW I was able to scratch the paint off the cylinder with my fingernail.


Never thought you would. Thanks again. It looks like a heck of a machine. I need a good scrounge now to break it in.


----------



## troylee

Very happy with my 35 ton DHT...haven't noticed the paint issue on the cylinder.


----------



## nomad_archer

troylee said:


> Very happy with my 35 ton DHT...haven't noticed the paint issue on the cylinder.


At the price I paid I wouldn't call it an issue really. It is a log splitter and a tool so function wins over aesthetics. Same paint issue on the tsc 22 ton splitter as well. Not worried about it at all. Now I need to order the log catcher.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Never thought you would. Thanks again. It looks like a heck of a machine. I need a good scrounge now to break it in.


i've got about 2 cords of hickory here.


----------



## wudpirat

To SteveSS:
Welcome to one of my fav web sites.
Great bunch of guys here, but don't let them sway you on saws.
I own Husky, Stihl, Dolmar/Makita, Mac's, Craftsman, Polan saws AND .
I would recomend you try Dolmar/Makita.
A Makita 6400 from HD rental would be a good place to start and a Dolmar 7900 is an animal,
Hope I don't ruffle any feathers or bruse egos with my choice.
I confess, I do enjoy running my 024 and 026, Husky 350 and 455.
A bit of advice from an old guy who drives a VW Beetle and two Dakota P/Us.

FREDM, CT woodpirate/scronger


----------



## Marshy

wudpirat said:


> woodpirate/scronger


Nice lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Now R U young wippersnappers trying to break my spirit and make me go with a hydraulic???

Actually, if I did not just buy and ATV and then have to replace the well pump (ouch!) I may have wanted to pick one of them up. Sometimes my elbows don't like all the swinging! Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## nomad_archer

She fired up on the first pull.


----------



## wudpirat

HEY MIKE
Get the hydro ASAP, not only will you split more wood but you won't feel beat up at the end of te day.
I get a kick out of the youngbloods tooting the latest and greatest spliting maul. you still have to pickem up and swing them down.
When I hear maul, I think of what happens to you after three rounds with a Black bear.
Was at Lowes looking at the new DHT hydro, I told the salesman if my hydo quit, I'd be here in a heartbeat to get the DHT.
After a day at the hydo, the youngbloods are ready to out dancing, me at 80, I want a nap and couple advil.
I should be splitting my latest haul but I rather set here making trouble and waiting for the turkey to finish cooking.
Laid back here in CT, keeping the smoke dragon stoked, and tying to stay out of trouble. (never happen)

Happy Thanksgiven to all


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Now R U young wippersnappers trying to break my spirit and make me go with a hydraulic???
> 
> Actually, if I did not just buy and ATV and then have to replace the well pump (ouch!) I may have wanted to pick one of them up. Sometimes my elbows don't like all the swinging! Thanks for all the great information.


Hydros are great but not always necessary. 

It appears that you scrounge like me, bringing 1/2 to 1 cord home at a time. If you hand split and stack it upon getting home there's not as much of a need for a hydro. OTOH if you pile up rounds until there's 7-10 cords the hydro is the only way to go. 

Hand splitting is good exercise and relieves stress provided you've got a good splitting tool (which you do).


----------



## dancan

Happy Turkey Day you guys down there south of the border !

Hand splitting , I enjoy it when I have 1/2 cord or less to do and the right kind of wood .
Splitting mauls , I have 6 different ones , wedges , I have 3 of them and axes , well , I'm not quite sure LOL
When I have a lot of wood to process or wood that wants to put up a fight , I have 4 different splitters for them


----------



## SteveSS

Menards is having a 6 hour Black Friday sale tomorrow morning on a 27 ton hydraulic with a 6.5 hp Kohler for $699, after a $100 mail in rebate. If I didn't just buy a brand new 4-wheeler, i'd go stand in the line for one. Would look real nice getting dragged around behind the wheeler.


----------



## chucker

good price for a second splitter to have on hand! need one here also, but picking up a 1979 f 350 dump box for the same sales price(600.00) of the splitter tomorrow that will save on unloading many times!! maybe santa will surprise me for Christmas?? and !! "MERRY CHRISTMAS" !! to everyone.....


----------



## dancan

Ambull's soon gonna think I'm makin things up pretty soon LOL
I forgot to add that I have enough stuff to make a 5th splitter with a loglift


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> good price for a second splitter to have on hand! need one here also, but picking up a 1979 f 350 dump box for the same sales price(600.00) of the splitter tomorrow that will save on unloading many times!! maybe santa will surprise me for Christmas?? and !! "MERRY CHRISTMAS" !! to everyone.....


That deserves a you suck with turkey and stuffing on top!


----------



## chucker

!! THANKS SVK!! I am suffering already from to much ford gravy an ham trimmings... lol three fords are hard to feed ,but the price is coming down?.....


----------



## Ambull01

This thread is filled with uppity scroungers. Thought @dancan was a fellow UTV scrounger but I've since discovered he's just an eccentric millionaire that likes to cut trees.


----------



## Marshy

No firewood scrounging today boys. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. My wife an I are celebrating this Saturday with our family by having a large dinner at our house so we decided to scrounge up some deals at some retail stores. Ended up with a Best Buy brand tv (Insignia) 40" for $149. It has 1080P, 60htz refresh and LED. Also bought a new HP Pavillion laptop computer, has the Intel Core i7 processor with 8GB memory for $499


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> This thread is filled with uppity scroungers. Thought @dancan was a fellow UTV scrounger but I've since discovered he's just an eccentric millionaire that likes to cut trees.



Would be nice but truth be told , just a scrounger of many things LOL


----------



## wudpirat

Jump on it.
When you are offered free wood, jump on it.
Last year, I got a call from friend Roger. He's moving to Fla to take care of his Mom.
In his back yard is a pile of mixed wood from when the tree service dropped some trees for him.
Come and get it, I'm not taking it to Fla. Typical TS stuff, rounds cut from 1 to 3 feet.
The rub, you have to drive over his lawn or haul it out by the piece up hill.
We got two loads out then the rains started, later after it dried out, got couple more loads, (4wd chev p/u)
To shorten a long story, first load was well seasoned, maple, cherry, ash and white pine. Next load showed some decay.
The last load had some punky pieces and there is two loads left.
The pine, which was on top of the pile faired well, the cherry and maple not so good. All you scrounges know what happens to wood when you have direct grond contact, it starts to rot.
I think I can salvage most of it, if not off to the rotten woodpile it goes.
Bottom line, no matter how safe the stash is, get it home and take propper care of it. the owner won't, he wants rid of it.
When you get the call, jump on it, or someone else gets it or it rots.

The 26# turkey was fabulous, best I've eaten. It was home grown, a gift from my grandson's girl friend's family.
Think we'll be trukeyed out when that bird is finished.


----------



## Whiskers

How about this scrounge, was driving by with my 1997 fsuper duty dump truck and a tree service was cutting up a nice shagbark. He said I could have it, and dropped it right in my truck with a skid loader. Right place, right time.


----------



## wudpirat

That was a super scrounge, Didn't have to touch it, and a dump truck even


----------



## svk

Went Black Friday shopping. Scrounged up a pair of sneakers on sale for $25 and two bottles for pickled garlic for $2.99 each (that's damn near a "you suck" in my book).


----------



## mainewoods

How come there isn't any "black Friday" chainsaw sales?


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> How come there isn't any "black Friday" chainsaw sales?




vminnovations has some today. They do refurbs but people have had decent experiences with them if you are chainsaw savvy....just looked, depending on which grade of refurb, poulan pro pp5020av from 127 to 157, that's normally 200 bucks. They have five pages of saws and accessories today.


----------



## svk

Baileys has 25$ off $150 also.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> How come there isn't any "black Friday" chainsaw sales?


I saw a bunch. 

Philbert


----------



## NSMaple1

My first-of-season goal I set for myself way back in the spring, of being two full years ahead in the put-up wood department by the time this winter set in & puts an end to my scrounging for the year, is going to come down to the wire over the next couple of weekends. Had a couple close calls the past couple weeks or so weather wise - hopefully I'll have a finish line shot to post before the year is over. If not, I guess it'll wait a year.


----------



## dancan

Gonna take a lot to shut me down during the winters attempt to do so ......


----------



## NSMaple1

I give myself the winter off from chasing wood. Too many other things going on, plus fighting the weather & short daylight = rest up time for next year. Of course, if it's an open winter and we get NO snow, that would likely change. Slogging through 3 or 4 feet of it though gets old in a hurry - for this old guy anyway.


----------



## SteveSS

I got a little time in on the saw today. This was a black oak trunk that had obviously dead for a while that I cut down and cleaned up. It had one pretty big limb that was still hanging on to life, so I figured there was bound to some good wood left on it. The pile doesn't look as big in the pics as it does in person and it sits close to 5 foot high at the center. As a bonus, I shoveled out two 15 gallon barrels full of really nice peat for my flowers and garden in the spring. This wasn't technically a scrounge since it was back on my own land, but hey...







Gratuitous product placement shot.




And this little gal was my helper. I was rather shocked to see her this late in November, but it was pretty warm today.


----------



## mainewoods

Just got 14" of wet heavy snow that stuck to everything. Not stopping me from twitching out more logs, but it doubled the difficulty factor. I shut down when we get around 3' cause it ain't fun anymore. Used to be, but being age challenged has started making it less enjoyable.


----------



## mainewoods

By the way, welcome SteveSS! I'm the guy that my island (almost) buddy warned you about.


----------



## mainewoods

Your land or someone else' land, it's still a scrounge in my book. That is a nice pile of wood, but it would look better without that creamsicle on top of it.


----------



## SteveSS

Haha....Yep. And it's probably going to sit there over night, (the wood, not the creamsicle) since my lower back is telling me that I done enough work today. 

And thanks for the warm welcome as well. Nice to meet you.


----------



## dancan

NSMaple1 said:


> I give myself the winter off from chasing wood. Too many other things going on, plus fighting the weather & short daylight = rest up time for next year. Of course, if it's an open winter and we get NO snow, that would likely change. Slogging through 3 or 4 feet of it though gets old in a hurry - for this old guy anyway.



4' of snow ...... I rarely get that buildup being so close to the Atlantic LOL
I forgot about how much a 2 hour drive inland changes things . 
Last winter , all the scrounging I did was within 10 minutes from home and I never needed snowshoes even though it was a long drawn out winter with the repetitive snowfall events , the little bit of snow was perfect for me and my sled .
Watch me get shut down this winter


----------



## dancan

BTW , if I did a bunch of trenching I'd float this landmass down to the Barbados , then we could discuss porting AC units and what the best refrigerant ratio to mix was LOL


----------



## cantoo

I hauled home 2 wagon loads of logs tonight. Cursed and moaned the whole time, too wet where I'm cutting right now. The logs were so slippery they kept sliding off the forks. We're expecting some mild weather and it's going to turn to slop again so I thought I might get a couple more loads out. I should just stay out of that section of bush but too stubborn to stay out. Crappy weather coming so tomorrow I'm going to start working on another wood splitter.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ambull ! If you think I've got stuff , that Cantoo fella ........I can't keep up with LOL


----------



## dancan

Hmmmmmm , that scrounging thing , dancan ..... cantoo ..... not related , I swear LOL


----------



## dancan

Whiskers said:


> How about this scrounge, was driving by with my 1997 fsuper duty dump truck and a tree service was cutting up a nice shagbark. He said I could have it, and dropped it right in my truck with a skid loader. Right place, right time.
> 
> View attachment 382517
> View attachment 382518



Notice how them tree service guys don't know how to cut wood at 16" or something that divides into something you like to cut so you can stack LOL


----------



## SteveSS

Whiskers said:


> How about this scrounge, was driving by with my 1997 fsuper duty dump truck and a tree service was cutting up a nice shagbark. He said I could have it, and dropped it right in my truck with a skid loader. Right place, right time.



Heck of a scrounge right there! I saw a small one when I was out today that the top fell out of. It's probably just 8" - 10" diameter at the base, but it'll burn all the same.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve SS, you put that Creamsicle on top of UR pile any time U wnat ... and hear I thought that Maine Woods was a nice guy ... Blasphemy!


----------



## mainewoods

Musta thought I was on the Husqvarna bashing thread. A few nips of Angry Orchard will do that to ya.


----------



## Ambull01

Scrounged today and Thanksgiving morning. I think I picked up Sugar Maple. Looks like it anyway from the the bark. A guy came over with a chainsaw and tried to noodle some large oak rounds. Guess he didn't want the maple. Some dude walked over from across the street and kicked us out. Said he hunts in the woods in the back of the scrounge spot and all the noise would spook them. Oh well, I'll just go back tomorrow morning. Almost got into a fight with him. I have a temper and he thought he was a bad little dude. Totally ruined my scrounge morning.


----------



## Ambull01

Hey, @SteveSS , anyone ever say you look like Billy Bob Thornton? One of my favorite actors.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Scrounged today and Thanksgiving morning. I think I picked up Sugar Maple. Looks like it anyway from the the bark. A guy came over with a chainsaw and tried to noodle some large oak rounds. Guess he didn't want the maple. Some dude walked over from across the street and kicked us out. Said he hunts in the woods in the back of the scrounge spot and all the noise would spook them. Oh well, I'll just go back tomorrow morning. Almost got into a fight with him. I have a temper and he thought he was a bad little dude. Totally ruined my scrounge morning.



You ask him if he owned the land or leased it ?
Shoulda told him you were tryin to spook the deer out to him .


----------



## mainewoods

Actually I like Stihl's and have had quite a few over the years. Must be the the early dementia my wife keeps talkin' about. Forgive me.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Hey, @SteveSS , anyone ever say you look like Billy Bob Thornton? One of my favorite actors.



Can't say that anyone else has ever told me that. I like a lot of his work too. Slingblade is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS, honda atv, fiskars spltter......you almost got a good thing going for ya, get rid of that german junk and get yourself a 372xp.......you'll never look back!


----------



## mainewoods

What's the story on that scrounge Ambull? Might be a lesson in it for some of the fellers.


----------



## mainewoods

Careful Matt, I already stepped on them toes!


----------



## Zale

dancan said:


> Notice how them tree service guys don't know how to cut wood at 16" or something that divides into something you like to cut so you can stack LOL



We know how to cut to 16" but it takes more time and fuel. Get it on the truck and go. Let the homeowner worry about it. It is free after all.


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> SS, honda atv, fiskars spltter......you almost got a good thing going for ya, get rid of that german junk and get yourself a 372xp.......you'll never look back!



I've been tossing around the idea of getting a bigger cc saw, and putting a 16" bar on the MS271. Time will tell. I can usually talk myself into buying new toys that I don't need pretty easily.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You ever get your saw pinched yet? Thats the exact moment our relize life is easier with 2 or more saws. My daughters and wife tease me about my "collection" but ribht now its 76* inside and 14* outside.


----------



## Whiskers

dancan said:


> Notice how them tree service guys don't know how to cut wood at 16" or something that divides into something you like to cut so you can stack LOL



Actually, these guys did pretty good, about 8 ft sections for the most part. I really didn't care how long they were. Free wood, loaded, and didnt smash my wood sides. Just went in right over the top. I even had the trailer on there.


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> You ever get your saw pinched yet? Thats the exact moment our relize life is easier with 2 or more saws. My daughters and wife tease me about my "collection" but ribht now its 76* inside and 14* outside.


Oh yeah! It's definitely on the short list. Pinched saws really grind my gears. I have a spare 029 on loan from my Pop's right now, so it's not really urgent yet. I'll get my own spare soon.


----------



## chucker

Whiskers said:


> Actually, these guys did pretty good, about 8 ft sections for the most part. I really didn't care how long they were. Free wood, loaded, and didnt smash my wood sides. Just went in right over the top. I even had the trailer on there.
> 
> View attachment 382725


free is always the right length.. don't matter if there shorties or crotch'es, to long means "SAW TIME" ..... LOL


----------



## blades

Deer actually are somewhat curious will come to investigate a strange sound. They will lurk in thick stuff until satisfied and then melt away. Just got to be on their bug out trail when it happens. Got my fair share that way a few times now. I plow snow commercially I have had deer standing less than 15 yards away watching me run a snowblower - or couple weekends back Hen turkeys less than 10 feet away while I shoveled a walk on a commercial account- first time that ever happened. Go Figure


----------



## dancan

Yup , most hunters think like humans , animals just react , they don't think .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Notice how them tree service guys don't know how to cut wood at 16" or something that divides into something you like to cut so you can stack LOL


heck there's firewood sellers down here that can't cut uniform. i agitate the firewood sellers at the hay /firewood auction i go to by walking around with my 16" measuring stick and checking loads. some don't have a clue how long to cut. just because they burn 20" stuff they think that's the norm.


----------



## MustangMike

Most deer are curious about what U have cut and will come to investigate. U will always find deer print soon after U cut.

And MechanicMatt should know better. He challenged my 044 to a cutting contest only once ... that does not mean that I don't like his 372, it is a nice saw, but it does not out cut my 044.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> heck there's firewood sellers down here that can't cut uniform. . . . . just because they burn 20" stuff they think that's the norm.



If you are scrounging or cutting for yourself, odd sizes are fair game. If you are in the business of selling it, you should be focused on your customers' needs and expectations.

I have mentioned that I have small, fireplace insert, and tend to cut and split my wood smaller. At more than one charity wood cutting event, I have seen guys staring at me, wondering why I was splitting stuff so small! Since then, I just ask the organizers what size wood we are shooting for at that event.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I have the opposite problem, I used a 55 gal drum woodstove, so I tend to cut "long". But U are absolutely correct, when cutting for someone else, the first thing I ask is how long they want it, and I try to keep that in mind. Lucky for me, MechanicMatt also uses a 55 gal drum stove, so when I cut with him I can revert to my old ways!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> You ask him if he owned the land or leased it ?
> Shoulda told him you were tryin to spook the deer out to him .



I think he's just one of those nosy POS. Sorry, hope no young ears/eyes are reading this thread. People like him annoy the crap out of me. Breaking down what he told me, I deduced the owner of the land didn't have an issue with me getting the wood. Soooo, I went back there this morning and got another load lol.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> SS, honda atv, fiskars spltter......you almost got a good thing going for ya, get rid of that german junk and get yourself a 372xp.......you'll never look back!



You have any idea how a 372 compares with a Makita 7901? I know you can make a 365 into a 372 and a 6421 into a 7901. Trying to figure out which one would be best.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> You have any idea how a 372 compares with a Makita 7901? I know you can make a 365 into a 372 and a 6421 into a 7901. Trying to figure out which one would be best.



This one would, what's that expression..blow the doors off of both of them

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-385xp-pho.267331/


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> This one would, what's that expression..blow the doors off of both of them
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-385xp-pho.267331/



Bit rough looking. I went to a HD in Delaware yesterday and asked the tool rental guy about a 6421 for sale. Said they just sold two for $215 each. They have two new ones so that means nothing available for at least 2-3 years from that store.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Makita/dolmar, Husqvarna, Stihl.......truth be told are all excellent saws........I just think life starts at 70cc's. Run a properly tuned 72cc saw with a sharp chain in your firewood for one day and I quarantee you'll love it. I have smaller saws for limbing or in tree work, but my main bucking saw is over 70cc. Would love a 395xp but for the most the work I do my families stable of saws handles it just fine.


----------



## MustangMike

I think Randy described a 395 as an engine block with handles, but I think he and Brad are both very impressed with ported 390s.

I agree the 70 cc saws are the most versatile all around saws, if I had to have just one!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah you deffinatley got a couple nice ones ............... even if the are in two tone.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Went out today and found a midsize red maple blown over. split and stacked i got about 1/6 cord which is all my little trailer could handle. Atv would struggle to pull more in the snow anyway.

Went out in the morning and started and revved 4saws. 38 44 44 64. And ended up doing all the cutting with my husq51 lol.


----------



## SteveSS

Today's haul...
This is actually 4 smaller trees that were dead and dry as a bone, so can be burned immediately. Not bad for a couple quick hours before my second holiday dinner with the family. Add it to yesterday's pile, and it should total up real close to a full cord, I think.


----------



## MustangMike

You also have a nice two tone, I know it is a Husky, but it is a two tone!


----------



## Locoweed

Does really close to home count? Came home from visiting inlaws to find this in my back yard.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Bit rough looking. I went to a HD in Delaware yesterday and asked the tool rental guy about a 6421 for sale. Said they just sold two for $215 each. They have two new ones so that means nothing available for at least 2-3 years from that store.





Ooopps!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Is it dead? I hate to see such nice trees just blown over if they are healthy.


----------



## MustangMike

Russ, U got some work 2 do!


----------



## Locoweed

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Is it dead? I hate to see such nice trees just blown over if they are healthy.


Nope, not dead. Maybe not real healthy, but having it blow over was a surprise.


----------



## Philbert

Locoweed said:


> Does really close to home count? Came home from visiting inlaws to find this in my back yard.



Technically, you need to offer it to another scrounger on the thread . . . .

That's the kind of tree I like to approach with a pole saw first - cut the smaller stuff to length while it is held out for you. Then just pick up the pieces. Kind of like a natural sawbuck.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Locoweed said:


> Does really close to home count? Came home from visiting inlaws to find this in my back yard.
> 
> View attachment 382847




Well , it looks kinda like a tree service dropping off some wood on your lawn out of the blue with just a little bit of resawing ......So it's a legit scrounge LOL


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> heck there's firewood sellers down here that can't cut uniform. i agitate the firewood sellers at the hay /firewood auction i go to by walking around with my 16" measuring stick and checking loads. some don't have a clue how long to cut. just because they burn 20" stuff they think that's the norm.



A few years ago a friend of mine had a big pile of logs milled up in the spring and he cut up all the slabwood , fall rolls around and he decides to sell the slabwood , figured 50$ was a fair price for 2 truck loads .
An old fella calls him and asks how long were the junked up pieces , 12" my friend says .
That evening the old fella and his wife show up ready to buy the wood , looks at it and pulls out a tape .....10" to 16" , the old fella explains a cookstove and how big the firebox is , 12" max .
My friend thought about it for a second , told him he could have the wood for free for coming out on misinformation , the old fella was more than happy and thanked him .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Just the front row was what i got done today. Mostly maple. man scrounging is hard work


----------



## mainewoods

Before you know it those small loads add up to a cord. Scrounging is hard work for sure. I don't think a lot of folks really understand just how MUCH hard work it is. You earn every stick and then some. It sure isn't like getting a load dumped in your yard. I've never bought wood in my life, and I still enjoy cuttin' it myself. Every BTU means something when you have done it yourself. I wouldn't change a thing and have absolutely no regrets. Never even owned a splitter as far as that goes. Don't regret that either. Wouldn't mind gettin' one though.


----------



## mainewoods

That's a pretty decent friend you got there,Dan. Good things happen to good folks and I hope he is rewarded 2 fold. Bet he does.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

The x27 gets most splitting duty. I have a hydraulic...but i never usually have enough to want to get the splitter out.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks like a pretty good haul of free wood, Muskoka. Nice work.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint , it's pretty neat then you grab a stick of wood and you know where it came from and what the weather was like when you cut it a year ago .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Hey Clint , it's pretty neat then you grab a stick of wood and you know where it came from and what the weather was like when you cut it a year ago .


I was just going to type this!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Yup, sure is. I remember a good many of them too. Kinda nice to reminisce, when you slide one into the stove and feel the warmth from it.


----------



## mainewoods

Glad to hear others think the same way. Thought I was gettin' one step closer to the "home".


----------



## mainewoods

I still remember some of the trees I cut back in the 60's. Some were good memories, some not so good, but at least I remember 'em.


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> I still remember some of the trees I cut back in the 60's. Some were good memories, some not so good, but at least I remember 'em.


like some of them you will never forget! just like a couple of trees that got me when I turned my back on them!! one for sure that knocked me out that was hung up and slid away to catch me in the neck while looking for the pry lever...... wont mention a few other close calls when not looking in the right direction!! lol or not??


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah, them ones you never forget is the reason I'm still alive today. Learn from your mistakes is what I was taught, or you might not be so fortunate next time. It's proved true more than a time or two.


----------



## svk

Those unique crotch pieces, interesting splits, and hinge pieces bring the day back into focus.


----------



## cantoo

I cut a bunch of ash down today. Had a couple of 10" ones that were still standing up pretty straight and caught in maple branches. Decided not to go get the tractor to push them over, I would use brute force instead. The trees were about 20" apart so I squeezed in and put my arms up and shoved like heck, pop snap, Christ, think I cracked a rib. Then I walked the 300' and got the tractor. Then I started the 440, ouch yup cracked rib for sure. Hurt so much to start the saw that I just left it running so I could finish up. Been about 5 hours now and it's sore as heck. Try coughing every few minutes just to see how bad it hurts. I have about 4 loads cut so at least I won't have to start the saw tomorrow.
Just have this little pile of rounds to split so it will be good therapy. When my buddy that borrowed my splitter is done with it that is. Damn I hate borrowers.
The big stack of logs is now the smaller stacks of 24" long rounds. And the big stack of logs has been replace by more logs.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I cut a bunch of ash down today. Had a couple of 10" ones that were still standing up pretty straight and caught in maple branches. Decided not to go get the tractor to push them over, I would use brute force instead. The trees were about 20" apart so I squeezed in and put my arms up and shoved like heck, pop snap, Christ, think I cracked a rib. Then I walked the 300' and got the tractor. Then I started the 440, ouch yup cracked rib for sure. Hurt so much to start the saw that I just left it running so I could finish up. Been about 5 hours now and it's sore as heck. Try coughing every few minutes just to see how bad it hurts. I have about 4 loads cut so at least I won't have to start the saw tomorrow.
> Just have this little pile of rounds to split so it will be good therapy. When my buddy that borrowed my splitter is done with it that is. Damn I hate borrowers.
> The big stack of logs is now the smaller stacks of 24" long rounds. And the big stack of logs has been replace by more logs.
> View attachment 382925
> View attachment 382926
> View attachment 382927


Nice load and wishing you a quick recovery. How long does it take for a cracked rib to heal?


----------



## SteveSS

Ouch!! Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## cantoo

It'll be healed by tomorrow morning cause I'm loading and hauling wood. I work an office job so at least that won't be a problem. I've had broken and cracked ribs before and all they ever do for them is wrap them and that isn't going to happen so they'll heal on their own. We'll see how blue it is in the morning. As long as you don't have to sneeze it's not usually a problem. Also broke a toe last week when I went to kick the dog's toy out of the way and hit the steel leg on my desk instead. The black and bluish tinge is gone now and it's just an ugly yellow so it's fine already. And contrary to what my wife says it had nothing to do with misjudging my distance because I didn't have my glasses on.


----------



## svk

Yow! And I thought ripping my big toenail off while running up the steps of my deck was painful.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Yow! And I thought ripping my big toenail off while running up the steps of my deck was painful.


That hurts too. I lost a big toe nail two years ago. It took a long time to grow back.

On another note, there's a local craigslist ad here with a John Deere 80ev saw for sale. My research says that it's a rebranded Echo CS-750 (mfd. 1978 - 1985), 78cc saw with a 30" bar and chain. The guy is asking $250 and I offered him $125. Still waiting on a reply. Probably won't happen, but I'm not sure that the saw is worth his asking price.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> That hurts too. I lost a big toe nail two years ago. It took a long time to grow back.
> 
> On another note, there's a local craigslist ad here with a John Deere 80ev saw for sale. My research says that it's a rebranded Echo CS-750 (mfd. 1978 - 1985), 78cc saw with a 30" bar and chain. The guy is asking $250 and I offered him $125. Still waiting on a reply. Probably won't happen, but I'm not sure that the saw is worth his asking price.


Never hurts to try.


----------



## cantoo

Well, no log hauling today, it's warm as heck out and really muddy. My field is already a mess and it's supposed to be cooler the rest of the week. Not like I need the wood or anything. Might just go back in the 4 wheeler and cut some down though. Nice windy day, good for felling. Have in law Christmas today too, at least it's not at my house this year.


----------



## svk

Hey @dancan 

Where did you get those plastic nose cones that go over the butt end of the log for skidding?


----------



## dancan

I don't have one yet 
Might get a price on the PortaWinch one but polly just gonna take a plastic 45 gallon drum , cut and bolt it together to make one .

The name's Dan btw .


----------



## Axfarmer

I had planned on pulling some logs from the back of my property today but its 50+ degrees out and sloppy in the woods. I am splitting a scrounge from a few days ago instead.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I don't have one yet
> Might get a price on the PortaWinch one but polly just gonna take a plastic 45 gallon drum , cut and bolt it together to make one .
> 
> The name's Dan btw .


Hmm must have forgotten who posted. Maybe it was @cantoo or @mainewoods who has one?


----------



## cantoo

Well, I might have been a bit of a dumbazz. I'll just post a few pics. I'm leaving soon for Christmas if I don't post back tonight then tell the cops to look for a shallow grave behind my house. My wife's fingerprints will be on the shovel.
It was nice in the bush.




Then it got a little muddy, then the wheel popped off. No wait, 1st I busted the front chains off then I got really stuck.


I was only 20' from paradise or so I thought paradise. Yes I drove thru that fence cause once you start moving you don't just stop. Ah there was paradise where I buried it the 3rd time.


Because you see it wasn't paradise because I drove right into the municipal drain that was a little soft to say the least. And I almost hit my truck when I drove thru the fence. Because normally you would park beside the fence where it would be out of the way unless of course you planned to drive thru said fence.
But it did end well, I got the load to the pile. Tomorrow I will begin the repairs, it's going to be cold and frozen anyway so a good time to work inside. And for some reason my ribs are still sore but I wouldn't mention that to my lovey wife.


I have more pictures but I really don't think I should post them. I think you guys are smart enough to see a pattern here.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks like an eventful day.


----------



## zogger

Well, no pics today...I went down to the other side of the farm to start on winter logging on my long term project, clearing down the side of a broiler house. Had some old oak already blocked in another place nearby, so I humped some outt through the @!#%^#$%#$ pickers. Hmm, I need to say %^&^$$%#%^$^ again.... Went heck with this after I got one row in the tote box, thought I would try to drag the top half of the tree out into the open, it isn't cut up yet all the way, still tons in it..no go, have to cut it into chunks, didn't have a saw with me. So then I went over and tried that on the top half of a shagbark I cut last winter, that's next to the cluckerhouse down in the weeds and swamp, that was a success, got it up into the open where it is level. I'll go cut it up tomorrow before it rains.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Found a small tree that was down. Maybe 7 or so inches at the base. Not sure what it is. Was throwing sparks every cut. Sure seems heavy aswell.





Then i saw a rather large blown over maple. Been there awhile but most was still good


----------



## dancan

Well I finally had a bit of time to go get some of the logs I had drug to the roadside .












I had to try the new sharpening gizmo I had bought last week , I like it 






12" to 20 " LOL






Goter done with the GB .






I had backed it over the edge for easy loading , once I had 2 "ricks" of maple loaded I almost had a cantoo moment , thot I was gonna have to walk back to the tractor to drag it out 
A little perseverance and tire smoke and I was on the way home LOL


----------



## dancan

I know the lay of the land looks like the clearcut that it is but all the wood I've gotten are blowdowns and leaners at the edges of the nature clumps


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Yep i only get blowdowns or real bad leaners. I pride myself on the hard work to get the wood and leaving the healthy beautiful trees alone.

Sure some of the roadside wood is easier and better but i figure ill get the wood that isalready dead.


----------



## MustangMike

So tell me, is that 52 mm 044 an AM kit, or an OEM 046/460 jug? Is it ported? How does it compare to the regular 044?


----------



## zogger

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Found a small tree that was down. Maybe 7 or so inches at the base. Not sure what it is. Was throwing sparks every cut. Sure seems heavy aswell.
> 
> 
> Then i saw a rather large blown over maple. Been there awhile but most was still good




Oh, I recognize that first one..an invasive species from..uhh..east jihadistan, Ferroustaunt Cussalotti

That's my guess and I'm stickin with it....


----------



## cantoo

I'm back from the celebrations. Now my back is killing me, I need to take a break from wood gathering for awhile.
Muskokasplitter, looks like Ironwood to me. Of course I don't know a hole lot either
.


----------



## steved

Looks like ironwood to me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Looked over my future scrounging grounds today. Just in dead stuff, both down and standing; there has to be 30 cords or more. Its a mix of everything...maple, cherry, oak, minor amount of poplar and sassafrass. And that was just the first third of the property. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Looked over my future scrounging grounds today. Just in dead stuff, both down and standing; there has to be 30 cords or more. Its a mix of everything...maple, cherry, oak, minor amount of poplar and sassafrass. And that was just the first third of the property.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


There you go!

I quit adding to my scrounge list when it hit 60 cords. With the only exceptions being oak, yellow birch, or other drive up access hardwood.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

MustangMike said:


> So tell me, is that 52 mm 044 an AM kit, or an OEM 046/460 jug? Is it ported? How does it compare to the regular 044?



Well it is an aftermarket 044 bigbore kit blows over 195Psi. At the time i thought it was a 046 jug but you learn things as you go on. The 044 50 mm has a huztl jug with a vec piston. The big bore seems to have the edge in low end grunt as it seems harder to stop in the cut but doesnt cut near as well in the midrange or top end powerband. Honestly im really suprised how well the huztl kit is. Saw sounds mean as hell and pulls a 25/28 bar easily.

Im thinking the 52mm saw wouldh handle a longer bar in hardwood better with that lower end torque


----------



## MustangMike

Glad I asked, always good to get feedback on what works, or not! I have heard a lot of good things about Huztl, and have a carb & coil from them on one of my 044s. I see they also started making cases & cranks for some saws.

Did U have to modify the jugs to get proper compression?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Nope i just use motoseal instead of a base gasket. 195 on the big bore and 175 on the 50mm. I figure 150-170 would be oem spec. 

Yea ive ordered off them a few times and been happy. The only product that gave me grief was there ms660 tank handle. The choke lever sucks. But i made it work on my 064.


----------



## zogger

OK, here's that hickory top I dragged out of the swamp yesterday. Bucked it up and noodled some all with the *mighty* poulan predator! hehehe had to resharpen it a bunch, that's some dirty wood.


----------



## Ambull01

Since you guys are some of the friendliest/most helpful dudes on this site hopefully you can help me real quick! Found a HD 6421 for sale, about an hour away. I'm going to pick it up tonight. So lets see:
1) Hold handle and let saw drop to test compression.
2) Possibly unbolt muffler and unscrew spark plug to check for scoring. 
3) Start up saw and see how it runs. 

Anything I'm missing to test for a dud?


----------



## svk

Most definitely run the saw, preferably under load.

I'd also pull the muffler for sure if the saw has any amount of hours. Can't tell much from pulling the plug unless there are major problems.

Feel the guy out....why is he selling? If he seems like a sophisticated saw guy with no real reason for selling versus homeowner Joe who bought it to cut down some trees on his property I'd investigate further.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Most definitely run the saw, preferably under load.
> 
> I'd also pull the muffler for sure if the saw has any amount of hours. Can't tell much from pulling the plug unless there are major problems.
> 
> Feel the guy out....why is he selling? If he seems like a sophisticated saw guy with no real reason for selling versus homeowner Joe who bought it to cut down some trees on his property I'd investigate further.



This is in a Home Depot. I called about 15 before I found one. I need to find a log on the way there lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> This is in a Home Depot. I called about 15 before I found one. I need to find a log on the way there lol.


Is it a returned saw from someone else?


----------



## Philbert

Actually HD will often stand behind some of the rental stuff they sell. Ask them if you have any return option if you find a 'surprise' when you get home. They can often tell you how many times it has been rented, etc.

I bought a few HD rental electric chainsaws.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Is it a returned saw from someone else?



No, one of their loaner saws. I think they usually rent out their Makita chainsaws for 3 years or so then sell them before they start acting up mechanically.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Actually HD will often stand behind some of the rental stuff they sell. Ask them if you have any return option if you find a 'surprise' when you get home.
> 
> Philbert



Nice, thanks.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Actually HD will often stand behind some of the rental stuff they sell. Ask them if you have any return option if you find a 'surprise' when you get home.
> 
> Philbert


Good advice. They may not let you pull the muffler in their store. Take it home and give it a rip.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Since you guys are some of the friendliest/most helpful dudes on this site hopefully you can help me real quick! Found a HD 6421 for sale, about an hour away. I'm going to pick it up tonight. So lets see:
> 1) Hold handle and let saw drop to test compression.
> 2) Possibly unbolt muffler and unscrew spark plug to check for scoring.
> 3) Start up saw and see how it runs.
> 
> Anything I'm missing to test for a dud?



Nothing, run it. Glad to see you are getting a saw!


----------



## Zale

svk said:


> Hey @dancan
> 
> Where did you get those plastic nose cones that go over the butt end of the log for skidding?




I believe Sherrill sells them. Site sponsor.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Nothing, run it. Glad to see you are getting a saw!



lmao. Oh man, I bet you're excited I'll stop bugging you with chainsaw questions.


----------



## dancan

Zale said:


> I believe Sherrill sells them. Site sponsor.


As much as I try and point to site sponsors it's hard for me to do business with them unless they have a Canadian operation.... Shipping sucks and then there's the issue of crossing the border


----------



## mainewoods

Naww, glad you can ask questions here. One thing I carry when checking out a saw is a scrench and a compression tester. Only takes a minute to pull the plug and get a reading. A compression test can tell you a lot, not everything, but it's a good start.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> As much as I try and point to site sponsors it's hard for me to do business with them unless they have a Canadian operation.... Shipping sucks and then there's the issue of crossing the border


I try to do business with sponsors also. OTOH I emailed/PM's three of them over the past year and never received an answer. Guess they had too much business.....


----------



## dancan

We do have some good sponsors on this site and some are on top of things with what appears to be exemplary customer service , DHT sure comes to mind .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> We do have some good sponsors on this site and some are on top of things with what appears to be exemplary customer service , DHT sure comes to mind .


Yes, I was very impressed with their immediate attention to issues. I've got a borrowed DHT at my house right now and wouldnt hesitate to purchase if I couldn't borrow this one.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Naww, glad you can ask questions here. One thing I carry when checking out a saw is a scrench and a compression tester. Only takes a minute to pull the plug and get a reading. A compression test can tell you a lot, not everything, but it's a good start.



Thanks sir. Was about to ask what a scrench is but figured out it's the screwdriver/wrench thingy that came with my bada## Homelite. Don't have a compression tester. Would love to get one soon along with a rpm reader thingy, possibly. 

I'm kind of nervous about driving up there. Not trying to be mean but this girl sounds real ghetto. Spoke really fast with a inner city type accent. Couldn't understand her. She couldn't find the model number of the saw soooo, if I drive the 1 1/2 hours up there and it turns out to be an electric chainsaw or something similar I'll have a hissy fit in front of everyone.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks sir. Was about to ask what a scrench is but figured out it's the screwdriver/wrench thingy that came with my bada## Homelite. Don't have a compression tester. Would love to get one soon along with a rpm reader thingy, possibly.
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about driving up there. Not trying to be mean but this girl sounds real ghetto. Spoke really fast with a inner city type accent. Couldn't understand her. She couldn't find the model number of the saw soooo, if I drive the 1 1/2 hours up there and it turns out to be an electric chainsaw or something similar I'll have a hissy fit in front of everyone.


Just beware if testing compression on a saw with a release valve to make sure you are getting a true reading.


----------



## mainewoods

I believe I mentioned using a skidding cone once, and they work excellent. So good in fact, I made one from a heavy duty plastic trash can ( like this one, only black).


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks sir. Was about to ask what a scrench is but figured out it's the screwdriver/wrench thingy that came with my bada## Homelite. Don't have a compression tester. Would love to get one soon along with a rpm reader thingy, possibly.
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about driving up there. Not trying to be mean but this girl sounds real ghetto. Spoke really fast with a inner city type accent. Couldn't understand her. She couldn't find the model number of the saw soooo, if I drive the 1 1/2 hours up there and it turns out to be an electric chainsaw or something similar I'll have a hissy fit in front of everyone.


 
Modern cell phones are wonderful, they can send pictures and everything. Also, I'd recommend you meet said person at a public location like Denny's or maybe some other place that has security cams incase the person intends to do harm to you. I always carry a nice sharp 4-6" fixed blade in my back pocket in place of my wallet covered with a lose shirt. Cash and ID in my front pocket.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just beware if testing compression on a saw with a release valve to make sure you are getting a true reading.



Roger that. Read about that in a thread here although I've never seen a release valve as of yet. No need for it on my 33cc Homelite.


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> I believe I mentioned using a skidding cone once, and they work excellent. So good in fact, I made one from a heavy duty plastic trash can ( like this one, only black).View attachment 383373
> View attachment 383374


 I wonder if a blue polly 55 gal barel would work ok? You can usually find them for sale for about $10 each....


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Modern cell phones are wonderful, they can send pictures and everything. Also, I'd recommend you meet said person at a public location like Denny's or maybe some other place that has security cams incase the person intends to do harm to you. I always carry a nice sharp 4-6" fixed blade in my back pocket in place of my wallet covered with a lose shirt. Cash and ID in my front pocket.



Good advice but it's in the Home Depot tool rental department. If it was from a private seller I definitely would need to see pics first. I carry a clip on folding knife tucked into my pants at all times and a breaker bar in my car. You know, just in case.


----------



## mainewoods

55 gal. barrel works good, especially for a twitch of smaller trees.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> lmao. Oh man, I bet you're excited I'll stop bugging you with chainsaw questions.



No, I don't mind, just want to see you get a decent saw that works. You can learn to rebuild them later on in the winter on nasty days, then look for the bargains.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> No, I don't mind, just want to see you get a decent saw that works. You can learn to rebuild them later on in the winter on nasty days, then look for the bargains.



True, good advice right there. Man, you Georgia boys are some smart dudes.


----------



## mainewoods

I used one of these and removed the wheels. Plastic is raised and thicker on the end than a smooth barrel. Size is more compact for a single tree. Doesn't last as long a $150+ skidding cone, but it was surprising how many trees I skidded out with one before it wore out. Just rotate the barrel every twitch and it won't wear out as quickly.$15 bucks skidded a lot of logs.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull01 said:


> Man, you Georgia boys are some smart dudes.






He got his early training when he lived in Maine.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Good advice but it's in the Home Depot tool rental department. If it was from a private seller I definitely would need to see pics first. I carry a clip on folding knife tucked into my pants at all times and a breaker bar in my car. You know, just in case.


 Must of missed that, thought it was private sale. I have had a few folding knived from S.O.G. They have a nice spring assisted opening to them.  I foresee a derail coming about knives now.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> He got his early training when he lived in Maine.



lol. @zogger is the best. He's been a huge help. Wish there were more like him around. 



Marshy said:


> Must of missed that, thought it was private sale. I have had a few folding knived from S.O.G. They have a nice spring assisted opening to them.  I foresee a derail coming about knives now.



Nice. I used to have a thing with knives, love them. Plus fountain pens, watches, and now chainsaws lol. I would like to have a spring assisted knife. Would think the sound of it flicking open would be a deterrent. Not as impressive as a pump action shotgun chambering a shell but a deterrent nonetheless.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> He got his early training when he lived in Maine.



Man, you learn real dang quick like in Maine how to get the wood in, if you move some place in the fall and ain't got no wood stockpiled. I was a scrounging fo! 

"Hey, look! A twig as big as a pencil!!! Score"!!!!!


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> lol. @zogger is the best. He's been a huge help. Wish there were more like him around.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I used to have a thing with knives, love them. Plus fountain pens, watches, and now chainsaws lol. I would like to have a spring assisted knife. Would think the sound of it flicking open would be a deterrent. Not as impressive as a pump action shotgun chambering a shell but a deterrent nonetheless.



The automatic knives are legal down here, I have seen them cheap at the gunshows, but never bought one. I carry a schrade old timer lockblade folder.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Hey Where did you get those plastic nose cones that go over the butt end of the log for skidding?



Those nose cones were discussed in a few posts a while back. Apparently, they are quite expensive, so guys were trying to make their own out of high density polyethylene (HDPE), cut up plastic barrels, bed liners, etc.

Philbert

(OOOPS! - my post missed a few others on this topic - 'smart phone' issue).


----------



## dancan

Ambull , if it's at HD just go there without reservation , if it looks good and at a price that if you have to throw 150$ into it and still be a good deal , go for it , if that puts you at the price of a new one , well , it's your money .
Cheap new saw that will work are the bigger Echos as well , with care they should cut all the firewood you or I would ever burn .
Clint , while the hd garbage can sounds like a good idea , I got my sled last winter after the snow fell and as soon as the doc took me off of all restrictions , I had holes in the bottom before the last of the snow melted and that was pulling by hand , not sure how a garbage can would look after being tied to the tractor or the van for a weekend LOL
I'm gonna try a 45 gallon drum cone but if I'm not happy with that , Santa's gonna buy me a new cone


----------



## mainewoods

No trouble with my phone.


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah the hd cans don't last that long over rocky ground. On the soft forest floor they last a surprisingly long time, which is what I was looking for. Just enough to snake them through the trees without getting snagged. Once in the clear I hooked them up with straight chain.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , if it's at HD just go there without reservation , if it looks good and at a price that if you have to throw 150$ into it and still be a good deal , go for it , if that puts you at the price of a new one , well , it's your money .
> Cheap new saw that will work are the bigger Echos as well , with care they should cut all the firewood you or I would ever burn .
> Clint , while the hd garbage can sounds like a good idea , I got my sled last winter after the snow fell and as soon as the doc took me off of all restrictions , I had holes in the bottom before the last of the snow melted and that was pulling by hand , not sure how a garbage can would look after being tied to the tractor or the van for a weekend LOL
> I'm gonna try a 45 gallon drum cone but if I'm not happy with that , Santa's gonna buy me a new cone



I called them again and spoke to someone that seems knowledgeable. Said the saw is 175-200 psi compression, not sure how it could have so much variance. Pull handle 5-6 times and whatever number shows that's the compression but whatever. Said the piston has no scoring. The Echo CS590 and PP 5020AV were my 2nd and 3rd choice. Now I can finally stop looking at saws and just concentrate on scrounging.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Yeah the hd cans don't last that long over rocky ground. On the soft forest floor they last a surprisingly long time, which is what I was looking for. Just enough to snake them through the trees without getting snagged. Once in the clear I hooked them up with straight chain.



I would think you could make a real heavy duty one from like a section of an old loader bucket or backhoe bucket.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I would think you could make a real heavy duty one from like a section of an old loader bucket or backhoe bucket.


Plastic is slippery and bends when it hits stuff.

Philbert


----------



## chucker

an old water heater tank could be used... of course its metal, but also has a round top and wont break to easy! size will very according to tank gallon capacity.. 16" to say 24" but doable!


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Plastic is slippery and bends when it hits stuff.
> 
> Philbert



Well, that's true, never made one. I tried an old car hood once, kinda sorta worked but my internal mule power wasn't enough to drag much......


----------



## zogger

chucker said:


> an old water heater tank could be used... of course its metal, but also has a round top and wont break to easy! size will very according to tank gallon capacity.. 16" to say 24" but doable!



Another good idea. Should already have enough holes in the top to run the chain through as well.


----------



## mainewoods

Believe it or not, back in the seventies we used these VW bug hoods as log skids when the snow was deep in the woods. Kept the butts from digging in, and slid over the snow easily.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Yeah the hd cans don't last that long over rocky ground. On the soft forest floor they last a surprisingly long time, which is what I was looking for. Just enough to snake them through the trees without getting snagged. Once in the clear I hooked them up with straight chain.



I forgot , you're not on the rockbound side of Maine LOL


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Believe it or not, back in the seventies we used these VW bug hoods as log skids when the snow was deep in the woods. Kept the butts from digging in, and slid over the snow easily. View attachment 383413



So , that's where my toboggan disappeared to ..... Seriuosly
The problem with a metal skid cone is that I'm the guy that has to haul it to the log 100' in , walk to the winch , winch out the tree , walk back to the next and repeat , so , light is a must


----------



## Philbert

Some skid cones come with blinkers so that you can, um, scrounge in the dark!

Philbert


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> So , that's where my toboggan disappeared to ..... Seriuosly
> The problem with a metal skid cone is that I'm the guy that has to haul it to the log 100' in , walk to the winch , winch out the tree , walk back to the next and repeat , so , light is a must


not really any heavier than a good 16' length of 3/8" logging chain... most of the old tanks were 1/8" steel with a 3" hole in the round top for the gas exhaust close to 15 pounds would be a good guess! a length of 16" should do the trick!




'


----------



## mainewoods

A 1966 VW bug had a curb weight of 1672 pounds. The trick was to use the trunk hood (front)not the engine hood (rear). They weighed a lot less. When I was in my twenties we use to throw them like frisbees!


----------



## mainewoods

Like Dan said, they also made great flying saucers for snow sliding.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe if you got an old, beat to ____ Royalex canoe, or plastic kayak, you could cut it in half and make 2?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

When I get time tomorrow I'll tell you guys a story of a grad prank involving a bug we pulled and never got caught .

Yup , chain gets heavy after a while .


----------



## mainewoods

Pic of me and my daughter in the 70's
. Those early Husqvarna's weighed almost as much as I did.


----------



## cheeves

mainewoods said:


> A 1966 VW bug had a curb weight of 1672 pounds. The trick was to use the trunk hood (front)not the engine hood (rear). They weighed a lot less. When I was in my twenties we use to throw them like frisbees!


Had 5 of Em! LOL


----------



## cheeves

mainewoods said:


> Pic of me and my daughter in the 70'sView attachment 383419
> . Those early Husqvarna's weighed almost as much as I did.


Daughter's all grown up now! Mine too.
Where did the time go!?


----------



## dancan

So , a little background , during my grade 12 year I decided to leave with a bang and do something that everyone would talk about for a while , but couldn't think of what .
One day while at the grocery store with my mother I see the cover of the National Inquirer with a picture of a bug on top of the Arc de Triomphe ...... Our highschool is a square C shaped building with a small flatroof building in the middle of the C .
I knew where there was an abandoned VW so the plan went into action , me , my brother , 2 cousins and 2 friends picked up the VW (no motor or wheels) loaded it on my grandfathers 1970 chev stepside 1/2 ton , tarpped it and drove 10 miles to the school , dropped 2 spotters with walkie talkies in the ditch watching the road for trouble then we backed up to the pumphouse , picked up the VW and parked it 
The next morningthe school was a buzz with excitement , since the principle was a VW owner he took it all in good stride , that afternoon he asked for volunteers to take it down so of course we did and got the afternoon off 
We were so tight lipped about it I was told by my cousin that they were talking about it at our 20th year grad gathering and my cousin spilled the beans .
For a couple of years following the next grads would try to pull some sort of prank but all got caught .
So that's my VW story and just remember that you can't dismiss what you see in the Inquirer , could really be legit LOL

Sorry for the derail , Scrounge on gentleman .


----------



## mainewoods

I knew I shouldn't have mentioned a VW bug. Too many mischievous memories involved, for some of us.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Roger that. Read about that in a thread here although I've never seen a release valve as of yet. No need for it on my 33cc Homelite.


What model Homelite? Some of the newer offerings are rated, well, oddly. 

I have a 2008 Homelite that's a 33cc by the model number but a 42cc by the specification tag. I have no complaints with that saw, it starts good and pulls a 14" bar without balking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> What model Homelite? Some of the newer offerings are rated, well, oddly.
> 
> I have a 2008 Homelite that's a 33cc by the model number but a 42cc by the specification tag. I have no complaints with that saw, it starts good and pulls a 14" bar without balking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



UT10532. Bought it probably 4 years ago or so. It's always started great for me. Just followed the starting procedure pasted on the top and never had an issue. I think there's a clog or something in the carb as the jets are not responding properly. I've been planning on taking it apart and cleaning it but haven't had a chance as of yet.


----------



## MustangMike

Those VWs were just too easy to move around! We put them sideways in driveways, etc, etc.

No real damage, just some fun!


----------



## Ambull01

Would this be over kill as a wood hauler?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Would this be over kill as a wood hauler?



Might be a bit heavy for your 1/2 ton van, but I don't think it's overkill. Just watch how heavy you load it and you can get a lot of scrounge on that bad boy. You can always get a heavier duty tow vehicle in the future and build up those sides a bit more.


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> Would this be over kill as a wood hauler?


I use something similar. Mine is 16' with 20" sides and 8-lug wheels. I pull it with a 1-ton dually... and I know it's back there when loaded.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Might be a bit heavy for your 1/2 ton van, but I don't think it's overkill. Just watch how heavy you load it and you can get a lot of scrounge on that bad boy. You can always get a heavier duty tow vehicle in the future and build up those sides a bit more.



Hey now, how did you remember I have a 1/2 ton van!? Man, guess I type too much info lol. I'm looking for a truck, preferably 1 ton diesel. I'm getting a little tired babying my van and want to stop messing around with tiny loads.


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> I use something similar. Mine is 16' with 20" sides and 8-lug wheels. I pull it with a 1-ton dually...



Nice. You probably have never ran into a scrounge you couldn't pull. This thing is 18' and supposedly 10k pound rating or whatever it's called. Only $600


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> I use something similar. Mine is 16' with 20" sides and 8-lug wheels. I pull it with a 1-ton dually... and I know it's back there when loaded.
> 
> View attachment 383618



Oh just saw the pic. Beautiful!! That's a serious looking trailer right there. 

Okay, forget my crazy plan on making a slide out dump contraption in my van. Easiest thing is buy a trailer.


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> Oh just saw the pic. Beautiful!! That's a serious looking trailer right there.
> 
> Okay, forget my crazy plan on making a slide out dump contraption in my van. Easiest thing is buy a trailer.


Trailers are the way to go. Unload when you want.


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> Trailers are the way to go. Unload when you want.



Yep, sounds like a plan. Just noticed your location. I work near Beltsville. Is it hard to find firewood near you?


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, sounds like a plan. Just noticed your location. I work near Beltsville. Is it hard to find firewood near you?


 
Been pretty good. I use CL mostly as well as listening for chainsaws in the 'hood 
This fall my wife told me I had to give it a break... she thinks we have too much wood.


----------



## Marshy

macattack_ga said:


> Been pretty good. I use CL mostly as well as listening for chainsaws in the 'hood
> This fall my wife told me I had to give it a break... *she thinks we have too much wood*.


 I think all wives say that, at least mine does.


----------



## farmer steve

wood scrounging is on hold. it's deer season. but you should see the trees i have lined up next week that i found while hunting.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I think all wives say that, at least mine does.



Ba da bing!


----------



## Mike-M

Marshy said:


> I think all wives say that, at least mine does.


mine too
they dont realize its not all for THIS winter


----------



## dancan

They also don't get that this winter's cutting is for next years burning .
Graduation night we put our valedictorian's Mini on the landing of the front steps at school , she saw no humour in that at all , we thot it was quite funny 
Ambull , I have a 16' 7k deck trailer , I use it to haul some logs , loading big ones by hand are a challenge to say the least but I've done it many times for the nice logs to saw .
I do have a small 5x9 7k dump trailer that is next on the list to get up and running for the spring , I think that this trailer should prove to be very handy .
My little 4x8 single that I built years ago has been a good trailer as well , it'll haul a small load of logs or firewood when I put sides on it .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> They also don't get that this winter's cutting is for next years burning .
> Graduation night we put our valedictorian's Mini on the landing of the front steps at school , she saw no humour in that at all , we thot it was quite funny
> Ambull , I have a 16' 7k deck trailer , I use it to haul some logs , loading big ones by hand are a challenge to say the least but I've done it many times for the nice logs to saw .
> I do have a small 5x9 7k dump trailer that is next on the list to get up and running for the spring , I think that this trailer should prove to be very handy .
> My little 4x8 single that I built years ago has been a good trailer as well , it'll haul a small load of logs or firewood when I put sides on it .



Ahhhhh!!!! WTH are you using a van!? Don't you have a F550 sitting in your yard instead?


----------



## mikey517

Got a small scrounge today from my neighbor - a great guy who does tree work. He called and said he was doing a job literally around the corner, two big sugar maples. He told me if I needed or wanted some of it, I could pick it up. Mind you, he needs the wood for himself, but he also knows I cut and burn my own, so he offered to share. A real nice guy!!

I had just finished splitting and stacking all the wood stored in my driveway (the wife was happy), so I went for a pickup load. The stuff was already bucked at around 20" lengths and was heavy as all get out. Took about 10 rounds and was very happy.

My buddy at work on the second tree...



Some of my scrounge...


----------



## mainewoods

farmer steve said:


> wood scrounging is on hold. it's deer season. but you should see the trees i have lined up next week that i found while hunting.




Yeah, venison sure tastes better than firewood. Let's hope mother nature doesn't "line up" any snow storms in the meantime.


----------



## mainewoods

That's a pretty good buddy you got there Mikey. He didn't have to offer you up some of that wood, but he did. I'd say you must of deserved it., but us senior citizens are a friendly bunch most of the time.


----------



## mainewoods

Speaking of venison, I was coming back from the wood lot a little while ago and a big old bruiser was standing right in the woods road in front of me. A quick count, before he melted into the woods, showed 7 long tines on one side. Naturally deer season just closed Saturday!


----------



## dancan

Nice score Mikey517 !
Kudos to your friend !

Ambull , I gots no 550 and the 250 was borrowed 
Why the van ? Well since it was paid for in one very affordable lump it's what I had to work with . 
When I started on this road to recovery , 1 row in the back was an awful go for me but as the weekends clicked by it got to 2 rows and then 2 rows and 2 trips and I can tell you that it was still a hard go , I think if I had a truck bed staring at me it would have been discouraging because I wouldn't have been able to fill it . 
Well as time went on the wood became a longer drag so back to 2 rows , 1 trip a day and it sucked .
Fast forward to now , I'm working on next years wood and hope to be into the following years wood by this spring and I don't care if it's 1 vanload at a time LOL , I'm at the best I've been in 3 years and yes it still sucks but the days don't look as grey at day's end and I'm still gaining .
Now that I think of it , I remember some days that were sunny but everything was still grey and dark ......
I don't know where I'd be if it wasn't for the firewood and the van but I'm positive I wouldn't at the strength level that I'm at . 
This was after 1 plate and some hardware that was giving me some real problems had been removed .








None of the above is a lament , just a statement , hope it makes sense or helps someone , I've learned an awful lot in the last 3 years .
BTW , our WCB rates an amputated foot at a 15% disability so I'm only assessed at 5% .


----------



## MustangMike

More power to U Dan. My brother and I have joked a lot of times that U just can't listen to Doctors. They wanted to put my brother on full disability years ago. He told them where to go. He has had several intestinal operations after a bout with food poisoning on an airline.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Nice score Mikey517 !
> Kudos to your friend !
> 
> Ambull , I gots no 550 and the 250 was borrowed
> Why the van ? Well since it was paid for in one very affordable lump it's what I had to work with .
> When I started on this road to recovery , 1 row in the back was an awful go for me but as the weekends clicked by it got to 2 rows and then 2 rows and 2 trips and I can tell you that it was still a hard go , I think if I had a truck bed staring at me it would have been discouraging because I wouldn't have been able to fill it .
> Well as time went on the wood became a longer drag so back to 2 rows , 1 trip a day and it sucked .
> Fast forward to now , I'm working on next years wood and hope to be into the following years wood by this spring and I don't care if it's 1 vanload at a time LOL , I'm at the best I've been in 3 years and yes it still sucks but the days don't look as grey at day's end and I'm still gaining .
> Now that I think of it , I remember some days that were sunny but everything was still grey and dark ......
> I don't know where I'd be if it wasn't for the firewood and the van but I'm positive I wouldn't at the strength level that I'm at .
> This was after 1 plate and some hardware that was giving me some real problems had been removed .
> 
> 
> None of the above is a lament , just a statement , hope it makes sense or helps someone , I've learned an awful lot in the last 3 years .
> BTW , our WCB rates an amputated foot at a 15% disability so I'm only assessed at 5% .



What happened to your foot? May have missed it in this thread. Have to be honest, didn't read through the every post. 175 pages is a bit too much.


----------



## MustangMike

I think U should re read the post a little more closely.


----------



## mainewoods

What!! You didn't read all 175 pages? Shame on you.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I think U should re read the post a little more closely.



Hmm, I don't see anything mentioning what happened to it.


----------



## dancan

One thing that I have to say is that I owe a big thanks to pioneerguy600 , he cut and delivered me a few truck loads when I wasn't able and got me the intro with his boss who let's me cut where I'm at now .
Thanks Jerry .


----------



## MustangMike

It is not his foot, it is his back, look at the X Ray.


----------



## dancan

Ambull lots of good info and bad humor in them old posts lol
Basically I fell , got my foot jammed between a rock and a root while clearing a houselot for a contractor , i knew it wasn't good when my foot was pointed in the wrong direction so I took my chainsaw boot off , cut a crutch with my saw , hobbled to the car and drove to my brothers place 15 minutes down the road where he drove me to the emergency .
There was no wait time for me , got shoved right to the head of the line lol


----------



## dancan

Yup broke the tib/fib very close to the end at the ball socket so not much flat bone for them to work with so now the joint is out of alignment.
You'll hear no complaints from me though , I ain't got it bad as some


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, I don't see anything mentioning what happened to it.



And I didn't see anything about any new blue saw..well, did ya go git it? Pics if ya did!


----------



## MustangMike

My bad, I hav got to read things more carefully!


----------



## mainewoods

I guess I'm no better, I thought it was a broken neck. I am so glad I was wrong. My wife says I have early dementia, please feel free to let me know if I start to not make sense or ramble on!


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, I had a bad wipeout on a 3 wheeler many years ago and they used the same strap and screws to build me a new elbow. 4 days later and I was back to work and it never did heal correctly. I got the hardware taken out after 3 years when I wore a hole thru to the steel in my elbow and it got infected. I took a day off work for day surgery then went back to work the next day, passed out on the shop floor a couple times before they made me go to the first aid room and lay down. Cracks and crunches all the time now and cold or wet weather it just plain aches. I'm also afraid to stop working because I think it'll just get worse. My knees and back are also in poor shape from years or working on concrete too much. I'm almost hoping for lots of snow so I have a reason to stay out of the bush for awhile.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I like to stay positive about these kind of injuries as best i can.

2 YEARS AGO i broke a bone in my right hand.
Last year i broke the same bone in my left hand.

6 weeks off work each time but hey. It could have been worse.

Only thing is my wrists easily get sore now and i have a lack of.strength in my hands.

I still do what ive always done....just grunt a little lol


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Would this be over kill as a wood hauler?


Lowboy axles...don't plan on towing very far or it will shake you out of the seat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> And I didn't see anything about any new blue saw..well, did ya go git it? Pics if ya did!



Yes sir, I did! Ambull's got a new used ugly blue and white saw! Finally right!? Dropped it off to a local small engine shop to have them look it over and adjust the carb if needed


----------



## Ambull01

I thought it was his back too until the last sentence. 

Lowboy axles, sounds like a bad thing.


----------



## mikey517

mainewoods said:


> That's a pretty good buddy you got there Mikey. He didn't have to offer you up some of that wood, but he did. I'd say you must of deserved it., but us senior citizens are a friendly bunch most of the time.


Well, not sure if I deserved it or not, but he is a great guy and a real good neighbor to all of us!


----------



## MustangMike

That was a real nice shot of him in the tree, and real nice looking Maple. Can't beat that!


----------



## mainewoods

One place I draw the line is climbing a tree with a chainsaw. I get in enough trouble on the ground. When you get older you'll find out you don't bounce as good as you used to.


----------



## mainewoods

With the price of gas dropped as much as it has, it might be a good time to expand your area of scrounging. Some of those previously "too far away" scrounges just might be worth going after now.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. You probably have never ran into a scrounge you couldn't pull. This thing is 18' and supposedly 10k pound rating or whatever it's called. Only $600


 id be on that,, like stink on a skunk!!!!


----------



## olyman

mainewoods said:


> One place I draw the line is climbing a tree with a chainsaw. I get in enough trouble on the ground. When you get older you'll find out you don't bounce as good as you used to.


 bones dont bounce, either....pain seems to last longer...


----------



## mainewoods

olyman said:


> id be on that,, like stink on a skunk!!!!




+1 on that! For $600, it would be settin' in my yard - yesterday!!


----------



## mainewoods

Pain lasts longer and bones heal slower.


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> id be on that,, like stink on a skunk!!!!



Probably putting the ole cart before the horse because my van would die trying to pull that thing. I'll check it out and leave it in my yard until I buy a truck.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Ambullo1:
Did you get that HD Makita 6421? I can't remember everythng.
After three years pestering the rental manager, I scored.
Cost me 250 with an extra chain (junk), pretty decent shape for a rental.
I had planed to install my spare OEM 7900 P&C but it blew 170# and piston looked great, I figured leave it alone until it needs it. My 6401 didn't look much better and I bought it new.
New air cleaner, rim sprocket and grease the clutch bearing and it was ready.
I had to do some fancy fiddling to remove the epoxied H needle in the carb.
I also opened the muffler and removed the cat. blasted thing got so hot it started to melt the plastic.
I think my grandson Mike will end up with it, I do have a Makita 6401 and a Dolmar 7900, don't really need another.
His baby Stihl can't cut the mustard on some of the wood he brings me,has to borrow my saw to get it done.
Bottom line, Dolmar/Makitas are great saws. In fact Black Jac Shellac, the famos northwoods lumberjack used a Sachs-Dolmar 125cc with a four foot bar to clearcut the Sahara Forest. Some dude in Palestine needed a lot of wood to build a temple.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Hey Ambullo1:
> Did you get that HD Makita 6421? I can't remember everythng.
> After three years pestering the rental manager, I scored.
> Cost me 250 with an extra chain (junk), pretty decent shape for a rental.
> I had planed to install my spare OEM 7900 P&C but it blew 170# and piston looked great, I figured leave it alone until it needs it. My 6401 didn't look much better and I bought it new.
> New air cleaner, rim sprocket and grease the clutch bearing and it was ready.
> I had to do some fancy fiddling to remove the epoxied H needle in the carb.
> I also opened the muffler and removed the cat. blasted thing got so hot it started to melt the plastic.
> I think my grandson Mike will end up with it, I do have a Makita 6401 and a Dolmar 7900, don't really need another.
> His baby Stihl can't cut the mustard on some of the wood he brings me,has to borrow my saw to get it done.
> Bottom line, Dolmar/Makitas are great saws. In fact Black Jac Shellac, the famos northwoods lumberjack used a Sachs-Dolmar 125cc with a four foot bar to clearcut the Sahara Forest. Some dude in Palestine needed a lot of wood to build a temple.



Yes sir, I got it. I was actually thinking about messaging you since I read one of your older posts that mentioned a Makita. 

There's actually 27 Home Depots near my house and job so I called every one of them. It looks to be in great shape which is surprising after taking 2-3 years of abuse from homeowners like myself. 

I was thinking about the 79cc top end but I'll save that for later. Going from a 33cc Homelite to a 64cc already so figured I should get used to the additional power plus longer bar before going nuts. 

Where do you pick up new air cleaners? Is it just a off the shelf variety that can be bought in any chainsaw shop? Probably don't need one right now since HD put a new one on plus a new plug. Rim sprocket, is there a huge difference vs the spur (I think that's the name for it)? 

Removal of cat, want to do that. Haha, just made a Dr Seuss rhyme! Have to figure out how to remove the crimp first. 

Only thing I really wish is a way to make this Makita look like a Dolmar. Man, those Dolmars are some sexy looking saws.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> Probably putting the ole cart before the horse because my van would die trying to pull that thing. I'll check it out and leave it in my yard until I buy a truck.


 that trailer..is worth far more than 600,,unless the bottom side is tore up...


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> that trailer..is worth far more than 600,,unless the bottom side is tore up...



Cool, I like bargains. Umm, you ever hear of a Lowboy axle? If so, what are they?


----------



## mainewoods

Lower to the ground than a standard trailer for easier, more stable loading/unloading of equipment. Dozers ,bobcats, loaders,etc.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Lower to the ground than a standard trailer for easier, more stable loading/unloading of equipment. Dozers ,bobcats, loaders,etc.



Nice, thanks. Sounds perfect for firewood.


----------



## Locoweed

Well, I got out the 066 to cut up the big stuff today. Man did it fly compared to cutting my usual dead dry oak firewood stuff. Just about through the first cut & found a rock embedded in the tree. Another unexpected surprise. At a casual glance it didn't mess up the chain too bad. Got out another chain & made the rest of the cuts. Used the 026 to nibble around the rock & got a big lever in the cut & opened it up some. Then I got the edge of the front end loader in it & popped it apart.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yes sir, I got it. I was actually thinking about messaging you since I read one of your older posts that mentioned a Makita.
> 
> There's actually 27 Home Depots near my house and job so I called every one of them. It looks to be in great shape which is surprising after taking 2-3 years of abuse from homeowners like myself.
> 
> I was thinking about the 79cc top end but I'll save that for later. Going from a 33cc Homelite to a 64cc already so figured I should get used to the additional power plus longer bar before going nuts.
> 
> Where do you pick up new air cleaners? Is it just a off the shelf variety that can be bought in any chainsaw shop? Probably don't need one right now since HD put a new one on plus a new plug. Rim sprocket, is there a huge difference vs the spur (I think that's the name for it)?
> 
> Removal of cat, want to do that. Haha, just made a Dr Seuss rhyme! Have to figure out how to remove the crimp first.
> 
> Only thing I really wish is a way to make this Makita look like a Dolmar. Man, those Dolmars are some sexy looking saws.



As long as they have the klingon warspikes, doesn't matter what color they are, still bada**


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> As long as they have the klingon warspikes, doesn't matter what color they are, still bada**



The mechanic is done with it. Hopefully I can pick it up tonight!!! May get some non-e gas or just use 93 octane with the Stihl full synthetic mix and go bat sh*% crazy on Friday. I have the whole day to cut and scrounge. Plus no wife around for to-do list reminders.


----------



## MustangMike

Enjoy, always nice to have a new (to U) saw!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Enjoy, always nice to have a new (to U) saw!



Will do. I think I may pick up some adjustable saw horses as a log holder. Plus I want to use them as a ghetto squat rack. 

I'm surprised you figured out I got a new saw. I know you have a little trouble with reading comprehension. Just kidding.


----------



## Ambull01

I'll put some pics up when I get the saw. I know you guys have seen numerous pics of these Makitas but I'll still bore you all with a few more. I may include my dog in the pics to keep it interesting.


----------



## wudpirat

Dolmar sexier than a Makita? It's all cosmetic, just different color plastic, parts are interchanable except the 6421, it's decomp is on the other side.
Parts? Bailley's has some, Chainsawr, couple other guys. Do a search on Google, they're out there.
Download an IPL from Bailley's to get the part numbers and Google. Edge & Engine ? can't load the parts list.
A new filter runs about $15 +s&h.
Enjoy your new? saw, The chips will fly with a sharp chain and it's pretty good at noodleing.
My 6401 is wearing a 16" bar and a Stilh RS chain and it's BAD.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Dolmar sexier than a Makita? It's all cosmetic, just different color plastic, parts are interchanable except the 6421, it's decomp is on the other side.
> Parts? Bailley's has some, Chainsawr, couple other guys. Do a search on Google, they're out there.
> Download an IPL from Bailley's to get the part numbers and Google. Edge & Engine ? can't load the parts list.
> A new filter runs about $15 +s&h.
> Enjoy your new? saw, The chips will fly with a sharp chain and it's pretty good at noodleing.
> My 6401 is wearing a 16" bar and a Stilh RS chain and it's BAD.



It just looks badder. Makita looks like a toy/fake. May just be because I'm not too crazy about blue. Reminds me of the Navy and bell bottoms. Thumbs down. 

Only thing about Baileys is it doesn't seem set up for chainsaw idiots like myself. I need something where I enter my chainsaw model in and it spits out everything that will fit on my saw. Nice and simple. Or I guess an IPL solves that issue. 

I really want to try noodling. Keep hearing a lot about it but haven't had a chance to do it as of yet. 

Short little bar on your 6401.


----------



## Ambull01

Never mind, there is a place to enter my chainsaw make and model. I love Baileys


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> May just be because I'm crazy about blue. Reminds me of the Navy and how awesome those guys are. Two thumbs up.



I fixed that for you.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I fixed that for you.



Woops, are you a former bell bottom wearer?


----------



## SteveSS

Ayyup. Now


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Ayyup. Now



Oh well, everyone can't be a member of "The Few, the Proud." Dad, grandfather, and great grand father all served in the Navy. Wanted to do something different.


----------



## SteveSS

Nothing wrong with that. Everyone in my family has been squids too. Somebody has to carry you guys all across the globe.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Everyone in my family has been squids too. Somebody has to carry you guys all across the globe.



Well I was waiting for that joke lol. Probably should have joined the Navy, may have actually seen more of the world instead of being sent right back to Hawaii.


----------



## SteveSS

My detailer teased me with a tour in HI once and then decided to send me to sea duty in Norfolk. He thought that was mighty funny. I never quite saw the humor. LOL


----------



## SteveSS

I taught a few MAGS guys when I was teaching DS "A" school in Mare Island. I don't know where those guys ever ended up.


----------



## Ambull01

Norfolk doesn't seem too bad. Not as great as HI though I guess lol. 

Never heard of MAGS.


----------



## SteveSS

They were aviation support guys, back in '89. They went through our initial training to be computer geeks and then learned our primary supply side computer system. Probably called something completely different now a days. You know how military acronyms change.


----------



## Ambull01

I see, makes sense. Marine Aviation Something Something. I was never around the Marine aviation folks except for a short little spy rig ride, now that was fun. I was surrounded by squids on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, might want to take a close look at that trailer. $600 is a great price but might be just what's it's worth. Likely needs new brakes and new tires at the least, that will add up quick. I own about 20 trailers and it feels like I'm replacing tires, lights and brakes every few weeks on one or another of them. And flat tires drive me nuts. New dump trailers tires were almost $1000 after taxes and installation.


----------



## Ambull01

Quick question for all you pro/experienced scroungers. May have mentioned everyone and their brother's trying to sell wood near me right now. Normally I see CL scrounges but that has just about completely dried up. I'm guessing this is normal right? Seems like scrounging months are before it gets cold when everyone forgets there will be a winter coming.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull, might want to take a close look at that trailer. $600 is a great price but might be just what's it's worth. Likely needs new brakes and new tires at the least, that will add up quick. I own about 20 trailers and it feels like I'm replacing tires, lights and brakes every few weeks on one or another of them. And flat tires drive me nuts. New dump trailers tires were almost $1000 after taxes and installation.



20 trailers? WTH! $1k for some tires? Oh hell no. 

I'll inspect every inch of it. Seems like trailers should be cheaper, doesn't seem to be much to them.


----------



## cantoo

Body is too sore for bush work and it gets dark too early some nights so tonight banged another 10 skids together. My son is fixing somebody's gator.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, yup 20 trailers. I blame my wife, she is weak and never says no to me.
Tires and rims on this dump was $1000, brakes were $400. There is 8 trailers in this one pic. And yes that is a row of machinery on my fenceline.


----------



## dancan

55° today so I shut down the furnace earlier today and gave it a quick clean because it's gonna drop off to 18° by tomorrow night.
The mild temps that we're having are hard to keep creosote from forming .


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Ambull, yup 20 trailers. I blame my wife, she is weak and never says no to me.
> Tires and rims on this dump was $1000, brakes were $400. There is 8 trailers in this one pic. And yes that is a row of machinery on my fenceline.



Not seeing any war surplus army tanks in the pics?? Bet you could scrounge with one of them things..and blow the tree right off the stump to harvest!

Sport!


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> I thought it was his back too until the last sentence.
> 
> Lowboy axles, sounds like a bad thing.


Plenty strong, but the wheel style sucks...they are impossible to center and/or balance. The tires themselves are available in load range g and h.


----------



## steved

mainewoods said:


> Lower to the ground than a standard trailer for easier, more stable loading/unloading of equipment. Dozers ,bobcats, loaders,etc.


No different than a standard axle, just the hub and wheel...


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> 20 trailers? WTH! $1k for some tires? Oh hell no.
> 
> I'll inspect every inch of it. Seems like trailers should be cheaper, doesn't seem to be much to them.




Those 14.5" lowboy tires run about $75 a piece...brakes are probably $50/wheel.

If you want cheap, mobile home tires with wheels can be had for less than $20 most times, just have to look.


----------



## chucker

mn. dot is really starting to frown on mobile home tires being used on any trailers over 3000 pounds! my sons car hauler was flagged for inoperative condition using the 5 lug system... ended up selling the trailer for junk(300.00) RATHER THAN THE ADDED 900.00 FOR NEW AXLES AND TIRES/RIMS... sorry for the big fingers! didn't mean to SHOUT!LOL


----------



## cantoo

Chucker is right, we can't use the mobile axles or tires up here anymore either. The tires and rims are on ebay for $142 each before taxes, I buy them at a local shop though and pay abit more. I also buy my brakes complete because it's easier than just replacing a few parts more often. Don't like to be broke down on the side of the road because I'm usually over loaded or over width.


----------



## steved

I've been using mobile home axles and tires for over 25 years, and never been questioned. Not saying its right, just saying I've never been given a second look. I would guess my trailer has over 25k miles of interstate miles alone...not a driveway queen. You can see my trailer in my rebuild thread...it looks homemade, and has four of them (should be a good enough reason to be scrutinized); and I'm swapping them out because (lowboy wheels) suck. [emoji1]


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull, yup 20 trailers. I blame my wife, she is weak and never says no to me.
> Tires and rims on this dump was $1000, brakes were $400. There is 8 trailers in this one pic. And yes that is a row of machinery on my fenceline.
> View attachment 383917
> 
> View attachment 383918



Holy hell man! Why do you need 20 trailers? You doing a scrounge train?


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Chucker is right, we can't use the mobile axles or tires up here anymore either. The tires and rims are on ebay for $142 each before taxes, I buy them at a local shop though and pay abit more. I also buy my brakes complete because it's easier than just replacing a few parts more often. Don't like to be broke down on the side of the road because I'm usually over loaded or over width.



Cantoo, you need any help on your homestead? I'll move to Canada and work for wood. Don't know much but I learn quick, sort of.


----------



## Ambull01

@zogger, hey you go sir. Couldn't get pics with the dog because he went upstairs to sleep already. Such a light weight.


----------



## Ambull01

Looks to be in great shape. I'm actually surprised how good it looks after serving time in a HD. Looked at the piston and it's smooth. Friday can't come soon enough, need to get this thing in some wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Funky Dogs, but the saw looks nice. Best of Luck with it, and enjoy!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Funky Dogs, but the saw looks nice. Best of Luck with it, and enjoy!



Yeah, now I know why zogger mentioned Klingon and Makita in the same sentence. Don't really understand the shape of the upper dogs.


----------



## Battletross

Posted this in my "ID" thread, but figured this would be a good place for these as well. Got three loads from a golf course doing some off-season cleanup. They have probably 10 more loads of this size available but mostly pine. Might be a good way for some of you to find free wood. The course is part of a pretty ritzy country club in an area where few people would bother to burn let alone collect firewood.


----------



## dancan

Nice score Battletross !!
Up here mh axles are fine but the tires must be DOT numbered to be legal , the tires that have a mh on them are not .


----------



## Axfarmer

Here is a small maple scrounge from after work today.


----------



## Ambull01

Battletross said:


> Posted this in my "ID" thread, but figured this would be a good place for these as well. Got three loads from a golf course doing some off-season cleanup. They have probably 10 more loads of this size available but mostly pine. Might be a good way for some of you to find free wood. The course is part of a pretty ritzy country club in an area where few people would bother to burn let alone collect firewood.



Nice trailer. How did you get those logs in there? Looks quite heavy.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I now have my winters supply of venison "in the freezer", so today I did a bit of "mini" scrounging,






And NO, it didn't come from the pile in the pict., that's to be brought home later. 

I'm always surprised how much that thing will hold, if you heap it up...

SR


----------



## Battletross

Ambull01 said:


> Nice trailer. How did you get those logs in there? Looks quite heavy.



They had a skid steer to load it up. Tipped the operator 10 bucks a load and I was on my way


----------



## Ambull01

Battletross said:


> They had a skid steer to load it up. Tipped the operator 10 bucks a load and I was on my way



Nice score man. Free wood and didn't have to lift a thing. Can't get better than that unless they paid you to haul it off.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull. I only have 10 acres and I let a neighbour use 6 acres of it or I would cover it with "projects" too. I'm in the dream building business. This is what I do.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull. I only have 10 acres and I let a neighbour use 6 acres of it or I would cover it with "projects" too. I'm in the dream building business. This is what I do.
> View attachment 384197
> 
> View attachment 384198
> 
> View attachment 384199



Oh, that's the reason for 20 trailers. That looks easy, just stack them up like Lego's. That dude in the bottom pic needs a shirt or some sunscreen BTW. Looks sunburned. Had no idea you could get sunburned in Canada.


----------



## MustangMike

A long time ago I remember my 60' Ranch came in two pieces!


----------



## cantoo

That's the Company I work for, they have about 20 trailers too but they are bigger than mine. My wife runs a grass cutting business and to make it easier for her I built trailers for pretty much every type of job she has to do. From 8' flatbeds for 1 mower to 20 ' flatbeds that haul 3 at a time and everything in between.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You just gotta get some more pickup trucks man, leave the trailer attached, no need to unhook.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> View attachment 384249
> View attachment 384247
> View attachment 384246
> That's the Company I work for, they have about 20 trailers too but they are bigger than mine. My wife runs a grass cutting business and to make it easier for her I built trailers for pretty much every type of job she has to do. From 8' flatbeds for 1 mower to 20 ' flatbeds that haul 3 at a time and everything in between.



I would kill for the second one. Don't know how I would pull it though lol


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, I usually started with old camper trailers and beefed them up. I have a newer car hauler too and a heavy one for my backhoe and one for Monday, one for Tuesday and a couple more for other days of the week.
We used to use a cube van. Now a buddy uses it for firewood storage.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull, I usually started with old camper trailers and beefed them up. I have a newer car hauler too and a heavy one for my backhoe and one for Monday, one for Tuesday and a couple more for other days of the week.
> We used to use a cube van. Now a buddy uses it for firewood storage.
> View attachment 384280



So you're saying trailers are for you what shoes are for women? Have to coordinate and wear different shoes everyday. My, my. Must be nice being king of the scroungers.


----------



## mainewoods

Good luck tomorrow Ambull. Don't try to do it all in one day, and be safe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yes be safe! That makita is going to be double as powerfull as your homelite. My guess is soon you'll forget all about ole33cc and grab a second real saw. Just remember that makita can kill you in a instant, respect her, your playing with a big boy saw now. Enjoy!


----------



## Ambull01

Thanks, will do. I have the saw all apart right now lol. I'm going to ensure the carb is clean before I run fuel through it. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Yes be safe! That makita is going to be double as powerfull as your homelite. My guess is soon you'll forget all about ole33cc and grab a second real saw. Just remember that makita can kill you in a instant, respect her, your playing with a big boy saw now. Enjoy!



I know, pretty pathetic isn't it.  Guys on here with 80cc and this Makita is twice as big as the only chainsaw I've ever ran. Man I'm a dork.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I know, pretty pathetic isn't it.  Guys on here with 80cc and this Makita is twice as big as the only chainsaw I've ever ran. Man I'm a dork.


Should've bought a PP5020. 

NOT


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Should've bought a PP5020.
> 
> NOT



Can't beat that price though. I hear all the really smart people use them, like CTYank.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Can't beat that price though. I hear all the really smart people use them, like CTYank.


Koool-aid......


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Koool-aid......



Oh svk, hopefully you can help me real quick. Is there any special precautions/dangers of removing the thingy that the piston and cylinder resides in? I don't know the damn name for it lol


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I know, pretty pathetic isn't it.  Guys on here with 80cc and this Makita is twice as big as the only chainsaw I've ever ran. Man I'm a dork.



ha! I out dork you, 23CC saw! I cut for years with only an electric plug in and a 30 something CC saw, ten or twenty dollar used saws.

Anyway, that 23cc was my first saw, gear drive to boot with a left side suicide bar and a thumb trigger... I sorta over revved it a little one day trying out model airplane fuel in it..nitromethane.....I think it hit..mm..50 thou RPM putting out 100 horse when I buried the bar into a gravel parking lot to stop it...seemed like it anyway. Cut firewood to sell with it, and thousands of fence posts, it paid for itself many times over...

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...b0a62d717a273b7288256b87000318a6?OpenDocument


----------



## MechanicMatt

I bet after running that ole yellow thing you truely appreciate the modern saw!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> ha! I out dork you, 23CC saw! I cut for years with only an electric plug in and a 30 something CC saw, ten or twenty dollar used saws.
> 
> Anyway, that 23cc was my first saw, gear drive to boot with a left side suicide bar and a thumb trigger... I sorta over revved it a little one day trying out model airplane fuel in it..nitromethane.....I think it hit..mm..50 thou RPM putting out 100 horse when I buried the bar into a gravel parking lot to stop it...seemed like it anyway. Cut firewood to sell with it, and thousands of fence posts, it paid for itself many times over...
> 
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...b0a62d717a273b7288256b87000318a6?OpenDocument



No way, you can't cut firewood with a 23cc!! That's a cool saw dude, I want one. So I know why you used model airplane fuel, it has a model airplane engine lol.


----------



## Ambull01

BTW, that Acres site has to be wrong. It says the 6421 was introduced in 2013. Can't be possible since HDs are selling their older saws.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> No way, you can't cut firewood with a 23cc!! That's a cool saw dude, I want one. So I know why you used model airplane fuel, it has a model airplane engine lol.



Sure did, was thinning a big woods, taking a lot of small diameter whatevers, birches, little maples, etc. Cut, split with axe, sold small stacks of split to people, around 1/8th cord or so per stack. The fenceposts were cedar and hemlock, I cut those for the woodlot owner, cut to double length, then cut in two and pointed on an arbor saw driven from the tractor PTO drum. I cut all the wood I personally burned though with a 30 inch sandvik bowsaw.

Along the way in there I ran larger saws, stihl, poulan and jonsered, but they weren't mine, people I worked for doing firewood and then one small town doing maintenance on the regular roads and some of the fireroads around the cemetery (plus mowing, etc) Fun!

Saws all vibrated like heck back then, any I ran, and we used like car oil for mix oil and bar oil. It was rather smoky and stinky....to this day I sort of automatically always try to shift and stand and cut upwind of the log because of that, even though modern saws and good oils are pretty clean.


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> I bet after running that ole yellow thing you truely appreciate the modern saw!



Oh heck ya, cheap new poulan today is way more saw.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Sure did, was thinning a big woods, taking a lot of small diameter whatevers, birches, little maples, etc. Cut, split with axe, sold small stacks of split to people, around 1/8th cord or so per stack. The fenceposts were cedar and hemlock, I cut those for the woodlot owner, cut to double length, then cut in two and pointed on an arbor saw driven from the tractor PTO drum. I cut all the wood I personally burned though with a 30 inch sandvik bowsaw.
> 
> Along the way in there I ran larger saws, stihl, poulan and jonsered, but they weren't mine, people I worked for doing firewood and then one small town doing maintenance on the regular roads and some of the fireroads around the cemetery (plus mowing, etc) Fun!
> 
> Saws all vibrated like heck back then, any I ran, and we used like car oil for mix oil and bar oil. It was rather smoky and stinky....to this day I sort of automatically always try to shift and stand and cut upwind of the log because of that, even though modern saws and good oils are pretty clean.



Sounds like good times. You've lived a lifestyle that I envy. I'm pretty sick of traffic, commuting to work, sitting behind a desk, etc. Scrounging is my escape and small glimpse into zogger's world.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Sounds like good times. You've lived a lifestyle that I envy. I'm pretty sick of traffic, commuting to work, sitting behind a desk, etc. Scrounging is my escape and small glimpse into zogger's world.



Well, make the dineros while you can, hone your accounting skills and computer skills more, find some property with good water onsite, garden spot and woodlot, start paying that off, think about moving there eventually and telecommuting. Then retiring..so you can work harder! hahahaha

They call it retired because by then you are tired, you go out and get tired again, see, re-tired! More HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, make the dineros while you can, hone your accounting skills and computer skills more, find some property with good water onsite, garden spot and woodlot, start paying that off, think about moving there eventually and telecommuting. Then retiring..so you can work harder! hahahaha
> 
> They call it retired because by then you are tired, you go out and get tired again, see, re-tired! More HAHAHAHAHA



Good plan right there. Umm, have you been drinking alcoholic beverages? lol

Holy hell! Didn't realize it was 12! Time flies when you're taking apart a chainsaw. Finally going to use this thing in the morning, can't wait. It's been about a month or so since I ran a saw.


----------



## MustangMike

I started heating with wood in the late 70s/early 80s. For several years my only saw was a Homelite Super 2. A few years later, I upgraded to a Homelite 330. Was not until the end of 92 that I got my first 044! I never ran either Homelite again! The Homelites vibrated like heck and had constant recoil starter problems. The 044 was much faster, smoother & more reliable.

Really, I just got lucky. I had no idea what I was buying, but it was on sale at a place that was discontinuing their Stihl line. At first, they did not want to sell me the saw. When I asked why, they said it is a Professional Saw, it cuts too fast! I responded, that is exactly what I need!

You will like the new saw, keep the chain sharp and be careful.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I started heating with wood in the late 70s/early 80s. For several years my only saw was a Homelite Super 2. A few years later, I upgraded to a Homelite 330. Was not until the end of 92 that I got my first 044! I never ran either Homelite again! The Homelites vibrated like heck and had constant recoil starter problems. The 044 was much faster, smoother & more reliable.
> 
> Really, I just got lucky. I had no idea what I was buying, but it was on sale at a place that was discontinuing their Stihl line. At first, they did not want to sell me the saw. When I asked why, they said it is a Professional Saw, it cuts too fast! I responded, that is exactly what I need!
> 
> You will like the new saw, keep the chain sharp and be careful.



lol. Have to saw, the components on this saw is a lot heavier/robust compared to the Homelite. All in all though, seems like a fairly simple machine. Only thing is, as a "professional saw", it sure does have a lot of plastic. I thought plastic on a saw automatically relegated it to homeowner status.


----------



## MustangMike

Regardless of the components, the pro saws are better made and have better power/wt. U will like it.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Regardless of the components, the pro saws are better made and have better power/wt. U will like it.



Almost done putting the carb back on. I had it all back together and noticed I left a part off lol. Woops. Have to take it all back off. 

I see you had a Masterminded saw. Do modded saws have any disadvantages for cutting firewood? I know really high performance things are kind of finicky, always have to tinker with them.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Almost done putting the carb back on. I had it all back together and noticed I left a part off lol. Woops. Have to take it all back off.
> 
> I see you had a Masterminded saw. Do modded saws have any disadvantages for cutting firewood? I know really high performance things are kind of finicky, always have to tinker with them.



The only disadvantage to a ported saw is it costs 300 bucks more (or do it yourself of course, once you have the tools and skills). Everything else is either a wash or an advantage.

The plastic they make today is plenty durable, that's why all the manufacturers make plastic covers, etc. It allows them to sell cheaper, too, all metal saws in ye aulden days were fairly expensive in relation to common / average salaries and income.


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> Almost done putting the carb back on. I had it all back together and noticed I left a part off lol. Woops. Have to take it all back off.
> 
> I see you had a Masterminded saw. Do modded saws have any disadvantages for cutting firewood? I know really high performance things are kind of finicky, always have to tinker with them.




They do what is called a "Woods Port", which is less aggressive than a racing saw. A woods port saw will have every day reliability plus additional performance.

They can save you a lot of time on a large project, especially if it involves a lot of bucking.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Ambull:
I was looking at the pic of your saw. Looks like a 6401 and not a 6421 with the CAT muff .
Face of the muff is missing two taped holes for the suport and couldn't see the exta long top bolt and spacer of the CAT muff. you may have lucked out and don't have to remove the CAT.
This observation is from only three that I own. You only have to nip the limiters on the carb to richen the mix.
On the muff, a slight opening of the exhaust hole , square it up, Not much gained with MM, except more noise.
I'd advise caution following Zogger, he marches to a different drummer. Altho I can honestly say I've always gotten along very well with people from Maine.
Zogger likes this.

FREDM, Oxford


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> The only disadvantage to a ported saw is it costs 300 bucks more (or do it yourself of course, once you have the tools and skills). Everything else is either a wash or an advantage.
> 
> The plastic they make today is plenty durable, that's why all the manufacturers make plastic covers, etc. It allows them to sell cheaper, too, all metal saws in ye aulden days were fairly expensive in relation to common / average salaries and income.



I'd say that's a pretty big disadvantage lol. I kind of wanted a metal saw but WTH, as long as it cuts better than the Homelite I'll be happy. 



MustangMike said:


> They do what is called a "Woods Port", which is less aggressive than a racing saw. A woods port saw will have every day reliability plus additional performance.
> 
> They can save you a lot of time on a large project, especially if it involves a lot of bucking.



I've heard the term woods port but wasn't sure what that meant. I think if I ever want to upgrade I'll do the 79cc p&c. 



wudpirat said:


> Hey Ambull:
> I was looking at the pic of your saw. Looks like a 6401 and not a 6421 with the CAT muff .
> Face of the muff is missing two taped holes for the suport and couldn't see the exta long top bolt and spacer of the CAT muff. you may have lucked out and don't have to remove the CAT.
> This observation is from only three that I own. You only have to nip the limiters on the carb to richen the mix.
> On the muff, a slight opening of the exhaust hole , square it up, Not much gained with MM, except more noise.
> I'd advise caution following Zogger, he marches to a different drummer. Altho I can honestly say I've always gotten along very well with people from Maine.
> Zogger likes this.
> 
> FREDM, Oxford



Nah, it has the two holes and the really long top bolt.  I wanted the 6401 because I'm not sure how I would remove the cat. Also want to remove the spark arrest screen but don't want to start a fire. 
It does have a red limiter on one of the carb screws. Not real sure I want to cut it off just yet as I still don't know exactly what four stroking sounds like despite listening to a lot of You Tube videos and the Madsen (sp?) audio clip.


----------



## Axfarmer

I got a little splitting done today. I hoped to clear out my trailer but darkness came too early. I hate to leave the trailer loaded as some deal always comes up when I am unable to use the trailer.


----------



## mainewoods

That sure is a pretty sight! Great set up too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull, youcut with that thing today? What did you think running a real saw?


----------



## mainewoods

He's probably cutting by the van's headlights.


----------



## wudpirat

Pretty pile of wood, seems like my trailer is always loaded. Work until dark and no time to unload.
Great idea with the two garbage cans, sure beats having that scrap underfoot or picking it up with a manure fork.
I like your tractor, I haul my stuf with a 4x4 ATV, back lot is swampy, sometimes I need both ATVs.
Hey Boy, the old man got it high centered again, need the other ATV and a rope.
Oh the joys of cutting wood.


----------



## MustangMike

That is what I always use as kindling! When U split, it makes itself!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 384453
> I got a little splitting done today. I hoped to clear out my trailer but darkness came too early. I hate to leave the trailer loaded as some deal always comes up when I am unable to use the trailer.



Your tractor looks like a Power King, is it one of the models with dual transmissions??

I always thought they were kind of neat!

SR


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull, youcut with that thing today? What did you think running a real saw?



Well I had to work on it all day. Don't remember if I mentioned it on this thread, been kind of hectic today. There was some paint residue under the filter and on the carb's valve. I took the carb off and cleaned everything up. Sprayed it with carb cleaner. Put everything back on and discovered I left off a piece. Man, I hate it when that happens. Took everything back off and put the part on. 

Anyway, enough of the whole story. I'm actually boring myself with it lol. Bought a gallon of Husqvarna Bar and Chain oil. Stuff is super thick, just like maple syrup. Oil wasn't making it onto the chain. First cut was awesome, sliced right through a round. Second cut on a round stood up to try noodling went great at first. Then chips became real fine. No oil probably dulled the chain so I stopped. Spent a while trouble shooting the reason for the oil issue. Cleaned the bar groove, bar oil hole, watched the oil come out of the saw, etc. Finally narrowed it down to the actual oil. Way too thick. Took it back and exchanged it for Ace Hardware brand. 

Long story short, AWESOME saw. For one cut at least lmao. Huge pain in the rear but I've probably had more hands on experience with a saw in one day then I had for years with the Homelite. 



mainewoods said:


> He's probably cutting by the van's headlights.



Haha! Not that crazy. Although I did just run it in my back yard in total darkness. Didn't cut anything though. I think I'm going to like this little blue and white monster.


----------



## MustangMike

Lack of oil will bind the bar & chain, but will not dull the cutting teeth. If the chain was moving and the chips changed, either U hit something in the wood, or sometimes with noodling, the angle of the grain changed.

I run the cheap stuff (bar oil) I get at TSC ($7/gal on sale) and have had no problems with it (several other members also use it).

Check the chain before U go out again, make sure it is sharp and lubed.

Sorry U had so much trouble, but glad U got it working and at least got to try it. 

One time I had a saw (new to me) and the chain got jammed while cutting (was buried in wood). Took the bar & chain off, but could not get them to move ... the chain brake was on ... egg on face!


----------



## Zale

Ambull- no oil does not dull a chain. If it is throwing fine dust, your chain is dull. It only takes a split second to dull one. More than likely you might have hit the dirt. Don't try to cut all the way through the round. Stop a couple of inches above grade then turn the piece over. Then make the final cut. It will save your chain.


----------



## Philbert

You need winter weight oil in colder temps, or thin summer weight stuff up to 50 percent with kerosene.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Lack of oil will bind the bar & chain, but will not dull the cutting teeth. If the chain was moving and the chips changed, either U hit something in the wood, or sometimes with noodling, the angle of the grain changed.
> 
> I run the cheap stuff (bar oil) I get at TSC ($7/gal on sale) and have had no problems with it (several other members also use it).
> 
> Check the chain before U go out again, make sure it is sharp and lubed.
> 
> Sorry U had so much trouble, but glad U got it working and at least got to try it.
> 
> One time I had a saw (new to me) and the chain got jammed while cutting (was buried in wood). Took the bar & chain off, but could not get them to move ... the chain brake was on ... egg on face!



Oh okay, thought it dulled the chain too. I shut it down quick once I noticed no oil was coming out. I noticed some of the cutters had little tiny ridges on them. Need to run the file through them a few times each. 

I despise the Ace Hardware near me. Everything is really marked up. I'm all for supporting local small businesses but that place is ridiculous. Their Ace Hardware brand oil was only $1 cheaper than the Husqvarna oil so I went with the Husq. Now I know better. 

I like to so far. Sounds and feels much more like a chainsaw now. 

I actually thought the chain brake was broken lol. It has the inertia brake so it feels a lot different than the Homelite.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Ambull- no oil does not dull a chain. If it is throwing fine dust, your chain is dull. It only takes a split second to dull one. More than likely you might have hit the dirt. Don't try to cut all the way through the round. Stop a couple of inches above grade then turn the piece over. Then make the final cut. It will save your chain.



I was no where near the ground. I cut about 3/4 of the way through then rolled the round. Guess the grain changed. 



Philbert said:


> You need winter weight oil in colder temps, or thin summer stuff up to 50 percent with kerosene.
> 
> Philbert



It was only about 44 degrees here! Didn't think that would be cold enough to warrant special mixes.


----------



## Philbert

If it ain't flowing, it's too cold!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> If it ain't flowing, it's too cold!
> 
> Philbert





It's flowing and gumming up under the cover. That stuff is thick in the heated store.


----------



## Zale

Ambull- see if there is a adjuster for the oil pump. Don't get too caught up in brands of oil. Its all the same stuff basically.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Ambull- see if there is a adjuster for the oil pump. Don't get too caught up in brands of oil. Its all the same stuff basically.



There is, it's on the bottom of the saw. Set to max flow right now. I'll adjust it as I use it so it runs out with every tank of fuel. 

It's going to be all off/cheap brand oil for me from now on. May use the Husqvarna stuff in summer, not sure. May have to cut that stuff for summer too lol


----------



## svk

It'll be fine for summer use. When it sits in the reservoir gathering heat from the engine it will be plenty thin. 

Although if you've got it now you could always cut it down for winter use. 

Unless you are running a really long bar there's no need to be running through a tankful of oil per tank of gas. Although a little extra is always better than not enough. 

Good luck with the new saw.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> It'll be fine for summer use. When it sits in the reservoir gathering heat from the engine it will be plenty thin.
> 
> Although if you've got it now you could always cut it down for winter use.
> 
> Unless you are running a really long bar there's no need to be running through a tankful of oil per tank of gas. Although a little extra is always better than not enough.
> 
> Good luck with the new saw.


Any saw I've ever run has always used 1:1 tank of gas to tank of oil. You should run out of gas before oil though just so you know it's not using oil to fast.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> It'll be fine for summer use. When it sits in the reservoir gathering heat from the engine it will be plenty thin.
> 
> Although if you've got it now you could always cut it down for winter use.
> 
> Unless you are running a really long bar there's no need to be running through a tankful of oil per tank of gas. Although a little extra is always better than not enough.
> 
> Good luck with the new saw.



Thanks. You do anything special with your saws during winter? Your winters are much more severe than mine so I'd like to follow your protocol to be safe. Or I may be over thinking things again


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> You need winter weight oil in colder temps, or thin summer weight stuff up to 50 percent with kerosene.
> 
> Philbert


Idk why you guys keep suggesting that. I've never seen winter or summer grade bar oil an I've never noticed the saws to use and less/more oil pending ambient temperatures.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Idk why you guys keep suggesting that. I've never seen winter or summer grade bar oil an I've never noticed the saws to use and less/more oil pending ambient temperatures.



Search the web for Stihl winter bar oil. Should come back with a link to their site with a Faq section. Winter blend for temps consistently below 50, summer for 50 and up. 

I could see how the thinner stuff would be used faster. Just like the old ketchup commercials. You remember? Took forever in the bottles. Although that's where the auto or manual oil adjuster would come in.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Search the web for Stihl winter bar oil. Should come back with a link to their site with a Faq section. Winter blend for temps consistently below 50, summer for 50 and up.
> 
> I could see how the thinner stuff would be used faster. Just like the old ketchup commercials. You remember? Took forever in the bottles. Although that's where the auto or manual oil adjuster would come in.


I don't doubt that it exists and I can understand why you would want to change viscosity but it just seems uncommon. What other manufactures other than Stihl offer multi grade bar oil..?


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I don't doubt that it exists and I can understand why you would want to change viscosity but it just seems uncommon. What other manufactures other than Stihl offer multi grade bar oil..?



No idea. I was searching old threads and it seems like many do. Although a lot of guys said they just let the saw warm up longer during the winter which heats up the oil.


----------



## Zale

Ambull- you are overthinking the oil issue. Trust me on this one.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I don't cut my tractor supply oil, run that stuff the same all year round.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Ambull- you are overthinking the oil issue. Trust me on this one.



I know. It's one of my curses. I'm becoming a doting chainsaw owner


----------



## Zale

Love your kids and abuse your chainsaws.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Love your kids and abuse your chainsaws.



Words to live by right there. Since the paint on on the carb butterfly valve and the thick oil issues interrupted my chainsaw cutting plans, I'm bringing the saw with me this weekend to the base. Hope I'm not arrested by the military police. You guys may hear about me on the news soon. "Lumberjack Wannabe Soldier Arrested."


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks. You do anything special with your saws during winter? Your winters are much more severe than mine so I'd like to follow your protocol to be safe. Or I may be over thinking things again


I normally buy the generic gallons of oil from the local fleet supply. FWIW the summer grade is marked 30W and winter is 10W. Or in winter I just run cheap ATF if its really cold. As a plus the pink dribbles in the snow let you know the oiler is working. 

I know guys who run used, strained motor oil also. This gets everything black from the carbon in the oil so I personally don't. 

There's a zillion oil threads over in the saw forum. You'll find about as much of a consensus as asking us which splitting tool is best.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The counsel tools POS of course...........


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> The counsel tools POS of course...........


Watch it my friend....don't feed the trolls LOL


----------



## GL0B0TREE

never ends...


----------



## svk

Ambull: One other thing about cold weather cutting. If its going to be much below zero I take the saw in overnight. At -15 or more it takes a lot of convincing to get things moving. Then you've got extremely thick oil trying to move through the pump=unnecessary stress on everything in the oiling system.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good point Steve, but in Maryland I doubt it'll be that cold


----------



## svk

I'd hope not. 

When I lived in upstate the world stopped when it reached +5F. I was outside in my fall weight wool coat and sweats and people thought I was crazy LOL


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I normally buy the generic gallons of oil from the local fleet supply. FWIW the summer grade is marked 30W and winter is 10W. Or in winter I just run cheap ATF if its really cold. As a plus the pink dribbles in the snow let you know the oiler is working.
> 
> I know guys who run used, strained motor oil also. This gets everything black from the carbon in the oil so I personally don't.
> 
> There's a zillion oil threads over in the saw forum. You'll find about as much of a consensus as asking us which splitting tool is best.



Probably looks a little like blood. What makes the green grass grow? 

I need to check out my local TSC. Not sure where it is. 

I ran new motor oil in the Homelite, father in-law said it is the same as bar oil. Noticed he was using a gallon of bar oil for his Stihl though. 



svk said:


> Ambull: One other thing about cold weather cutting. If its going to be much below zero I take the saw in overnight. At -15 or more it takes a lot of convincing to get things moving. Then you've got extremely thick oil trying to move through the pump=unnecessary stress on everything in the oiling system.



If it gets to -15 here, my little butt will be staying in doors.


----------



## svk

Bar oil is tacky whereas motor oil is just slippery. 

Unless you are running long bar and chain it really doesn't make much of a difference. 

All of my saws run about 2 tanks of gas to a tank of oil. I've run just about everything as bar oil and have yet to have a problem. In full disclosure my longest bars are 18" and normally run 15-16". Not much for big trees up here.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Bar oil is tacky whereas motor oil is just slippery.
> 
> Unless you are running long bar and chain it really doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> All of my saws run about 2 tanks of gas to a tank of oil. I've run just about everything as bar oil and have yet to have a problem. In full disclosure my longest bars are 18" and normally run 15-16". Not much for big trees up here.



Nope, 16" on the Homelite. Makita has a 20"

I may get a 24" bar sooner or later. That should take care of everything I could run into on a scrounge. Bars are kind of expensive though. It's just a flat piece of metal, jeez.


----------



## MustangMike

Run bar oil, regular motor oil is not as tacky, and eventually U will ruin a bar, not worth it.

At 44 degrees, U don't need to worry about winter oil.

Make sure everything is clean & clear & working properly. 

Don't get in trouble this WE, U will be home soon enough!

I think UR chain hit something in the wood, and the rest of the symptoms were the result of pushing a dull chain.


----------



## Axfarmer

Sawyer Rob said:


> Your tractor looks like a Power King, is it one of the models with dual transmissions??
> 
> I always thought they were kind of neat!
> 
> SR


S R this tractor has the single trans.i had another with the dual setup but sold it when the new Kubota 4x4 came home. This one is for pulling my splitter only.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Run bar oil, regular motor oil is not as tacky, and eventually U will ruin a bar, not worth it.
> 
> At 44 degrees, U don't need to worry about winter oil.
> 
> Make sure everything is clean & clear & working properly.
> 
> Don't get in trouble this WE, U will be home soon enough!
> 
> I think UR chain hit something in the wood, and the rest of the symptoms were the result of pushing a dull chain.



That's what I was thinking. Wasn't cold at all today. Husqvarna oil sucks. Made for cutting in the Amazon or Africa. 

Tons of gooey stuff in the bar groove. Cleaned it all out with a tiny little screwdriver that I had no idea I owned. Found it in my toolbox lol

I never get into trouble anymore. Used to when I first joined the military, been in for 15 years now. Well most of that is just the one weekend a month deal, four years active. 

I don't know, the cut started smoking. Stopped the saw and noticed absolutely no oil on the chain or bar, bone dry. Gooey oil and wood dust all caked up under the cover. Went through the process of elimination and determined it HAS TO BE the oil or else I really, really suck at mechanical issues. I also did the whole point the saw at a round and run it to see oil splash test and nothing.


----------



## MustangMike

Take the bar off of the saw, take the metal plate between the bar & chain off, clean everything, make sure the holes are lined up when re-assembling, and sharpen the chain again. Make sure chain is tensioned properly, not too tight or loose. Sharpen the chain again for good measure.

I also take a small metal wire and clean the oil hole in the bar.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Take the bar off of the saw, take the metal plate between the bar & chain off, clean everything, make sure the holes are lined up when re-assembling, and sharpen the chain again. Make sure chain is tensioned properly, not too tight or loose. Sharpen the chain again for good measure.
> 
> I also take a small metal wire and clean the oil hole in the bar.



Will do. Not coming home tomorrow night so I'll sit in my room and tinker with the saw. Yep, I'm that much of a dork. 

I followed the directions exactly from the manual on how to tighten the chain but still seems a bit too tight. 

Metal wire sounds good. I can take one of my wife's hair pin thingies. They're all over the house. 

Jeez I need to sleep but have to leave in 4 hours so what's the point. I hope this chainsaw obsession subsides once I start using the saw.


----------



## CTYank

[QUOTE="Ambull01 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Wasn't cold at all today. Husqvarna oil sucks. Made for cutting in the Amazon or Africa.
> 
> Tons of gooey stuff in the bar groove. Cleaned it all out with a tiny little screwdriver that I had no idea I owned. Found it in my toolbox lol
> 
> I never get into trouble anymore. Used to when I first joined the military, been in for 15 years now. Well most of that is just the one weekend a month deal, four years active.
> 
> I don't know, the cut started smoking. Stopped the saw and noticed absolutely no oil on the chain or bar, bone dry. Gooey oil and wood dust all caked up under the cover. Went through the process of elimination and determined it HAS TO BE the oil or else I really, really suck at mechanical issues. I also did the whole point the saw at a round and run it to see oil splash test and nothing.



If you have access to compressed air, blow out the bar grooves and passages. Much quicker. Good idea to dump b&c oil and add some kero/diesel. Then run the saw with bar off to pump that through the oiler lines.

Most saw mfgs recommend cutting b&c oil with kerosene below 40 deg., but most don't specify what pct to use. A year back a bud found a big jug of synthetic oil washed up on a beach. Dunno the product ID, but the stuff goes through very little viscosity change with temp change- works well over wide temp range. Of course it only gets used in winter.

On another forum a member claimed that shortage of lube could dull a chain and make the saw cut crooked.  If saw's suddenly spitting dust, examine the cutters, and locate the rock/metal so you don't hit it again.  Full-chisel chain can go from sharp to dull in a heartbeat. The tiny cutter tip is not robust. BTDT


----------



## Ambull01

CTYank said:


> If you have access to compressed air, blow out the bar grooves and passages. Much quicker. Good idea to dump b&c oil and add some kero/diesel. Then run the saw with bar off to pump that through the oiler lines.
> 
> Most saw mfgs recommend cutting b&c oil with kerosene below 40 deg., but most don't specify what pct to use. A year back a bud found a big jug of synthetic oil washed up on a beach. Dunno the product ID, but the stuff goes through very little viscosity change with temp change- works well over wide temp range. Of course it only gets used in winter.
> 
> On another forum a member claimed that shortage of lube could dull a chain and make the saw cut crooked.  If saw's suddenly spitting dust, examine the cutters, and locate the rock/metal so you don't hit it again.  Full-chisel chain can go from sharp to dull in a heartbeat. The tiny cutter tip is not robust. BTDT



Hey, metallurgy expert, you're awake! Didn't realize you visited this thread. No compressed air, Ambull out of luck. I may have messed up. Got so frustrated I took the bar to my kitchen sink and washed it with a hard bristled scrubber and dish detergent. Ran a tiny flat head screwdriver through the bar groove to remove all the caked in gunk. Dumped the bar oil and took that crappy Husqvarna poop back to the hardware store. 

Hmm, so some type of thick/thicker full synthetic bar oil is the answer to my prayers. I'll never had to worry about temps. 

So there's no way heat can dull something? I was sure of it lol. It was spitting out some nice long flakes then turned real fine. I just sharpened the chain so we'll see tomorrow/today. Yep, I just sharpened a chain at 2 in the morning on my living room floor.


----------



## Ambull01

@zogger , this is what you want right? 

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/hvo/4789251385.html

Kind of pricey though.


----------



## Ambull01

Sorry, just drank a cup of coffee so I'm a little jacked up. AS may need to limit my daily post count. 

Anyway, I found a winner! 

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/4772732586.html

lmao. Sure I'll pay you $25 to cut up those logs and take some of that sweet, awesome burning gum.


----------



## dancan

The brand name bar oils usually have more "Tackafier" in it to give it the cling-on ability , the oil tank is a part of the crankcase so it warms up the oil as the saw runs , if it wouldn't flow the husky oil at 40* something else may have been happening .
We usually have up to 3 grades (depends on brand) to choose from "Summer" , "Mid" or "Winter" , most run the mid grade all year round .
That trailer looked like a mil surp unit , worth looking at if it is .


----------



## mainewoods

Once you start seeing fine sawdust, stop and sharpen the chain. If you are cutting really dead wood sometimes you will get fine dust too.Take off the bar and clean the groove and especially both oil holes. The holes gunk up quick in those conditions, sawdust+oil makes a great paste. Running your cleaning tool down the bar groove compacts the "paste" into the bar holes, and that will shut off the oil flow. Oil needs to go into the bar hole in order to get to the bar groove.


----------



## Ambull01

Bar holes are totally clean now. Took a bristle brush a day dish detergent to it.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Bar holes are totally clean now. Took a bristle brush a day dish detergent to it.


I hope you gave it a fresh coat of oil after its bath otherwise it could start to rust.

I don't think you have anything to worry about if you are using Husky brand bar oil. Matter of fact, 95% of the time people think they have an oil issue its a dull chain. Their lack of experience in either sharpening or knowing what it feels like to have a sharp/dull chain gets them to the point where the wood gets burnt from the chain friction and they think its an oil issue. In some cases the bars oil holes are blocked but more times than not I believe the dull chain started making dust and it made a mess of everything after the fact. They blame the lack of oil for dulling the chain because they found the hole dirty... just my personal belief and Im sticking to it. Although with an ex-rental saw it might be possible the pick-up screen in the tank has some debris making it not oil like it should. You have to rule it all out, starting with cleaning the bar grove and oil hole is the best place to start. Make sure the oil pump adjuster is max flow if it has one.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> *Once you start seeing fine sawdust, stop and sharpen the chain*. If you are cutting really dead wood sometimes you will get fine dust too.Take off the bar and clean the groove and especially both oil holes. The holes gunk up quick in those conditions, sawdust+oil makes a great paste. Running your cleaning tool down the bar groove compacts the "paste" into the bar holes, and that will shut off the oil flow. Oil needs to go into the bar hole in order to get to the bar groove.



I completely agree and take it one step further. Once I start seeing a mixture of dust and flakes, I sharpen the chain.

To bad you don't have access to compressed air Ambull, because it really is your friend when it comes to cleaning a saw. 

I like Husky oil as long as it is summer weight. I messed with winter weight once and never again. I wound up with a drooling slobbering mess. Kind of like when you come back from the dentist for a filling and he's a little too ambitious with the novicaine.

I get this from a local CENEX Co-op store. I love it and use it year round.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> Sorry, just drank a cup of coffee so I'm a little jacked up. *AS may need to limit my daily post count*.
> 
> Anyway, I found a winner!
> 
> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/4772732586.html
> 
> lmao. Sure I'll pay you $25 to cut up those logs and take some of that sweet, awesome burning gum.



Hell no!!!! I enjoy your enthusiasm.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> @zogger , this is what you want right?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/hvo/4789251385.html
> 
> Kind of pricey though.



Looks like one. You can get them cheaper than that though.


----------



## steved

For those that wonder about the bar oil weights...it probably doesn't apply to every situation. Or maybe I should say every situation is different. 

I know my 391, with oiler cranked all the way up, will barely dribble oil off its 18" bar below 40*. I run a mix of bar oil and used ATF when its colder. I also run my undercoat mix (used synthetic gear oil and ATF) when its cold. I use straight bar oil in the summer. The funny thing is, my HOMELITE will oil with thick cold bar oil just fine down below freezing...I know the Stihl wouldn't. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## greendohn

Cutting something like this big rotten beast will sure test your oiler and really dull a chain as well. I added some straight 30 wt. engine oil to my bar oil before cutting this out of the way..


----------



## MustangMike

Everything I was going to saw has been said. Good Luck, pay attention, but don't get paranoid.

Enjoy UR saw!


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike, I just realized you were in Brewster NY. My sister in law and her husband own Old Time Barns and live in Pawling up on Quaker Hill. I love that area. Have a good day.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nope, 16" on the Homelite. Makita has a 20"
> 
> I may get a 24" bar sooner or later. That should take care of everything I could run into on a scrounge. Bars are kind of expensive though. It's just a flat piece of metal, jeez.


You can get away with a woodland or similar value priced bar if you want to pick up a longer one for occasional use. No need to spend top dollar.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I hope you gave it a fresh coat of oil after its bath otherwise it could start to rust.
> 
> I don't think you have anything to worry about if you are using Husky brand bar oil. Matter of fact, 95% of the time people think they have an oil issue its a dull chain. Their lack of experience in either sharpening or knowing what it feels like to have a sharp/dull chain gets them to the point where the wood gets burnt from the chain friction and they think its an oil issue. In some cases the bars oil holes are blocked but more times than not I believe the dull chain started making dust and it made a mess of everything after the fact. They blame the lack of oil for dulling the chain because they found the hole dirty... just my personal belief and Im sticking to it. Although with an ex-rental saw it might be possible the pick-up screen in the tank has some debris making it not oil like it should. You have to rule it all out, starting with cleaning the bar grove and oil hole is the best place to start. Make sure the oil pump adjuster is max flow if it has one.



Hell no! Took the Husqvarna oil back. I'm using another brand that's a lot thinner. Bar was definitely oil starved. Anyway, my saw is in the Caddy's trunk. Going to walk in to woods after these briefings to have a little fun. Pretty confident the oil issue is sorted out. Lighter weight oil already lubricated bar just from hand moving the chain to sharpen. Sorry if my grammar sucks, typing this on a phone


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> I completely agree and take it one step further. Once I start seeing a mixture of dust and flakes, I sharpen the chain.
> 
> To bad you don't have access to compressed air Ambull, because it really is your friend when it comes to cleaning a saw.
> 
> I like Husky oil as long as it is summer weight. I messed with winter weight once and never again. I wound up with a drooling slobbering mess. Kind of like when you come back from the dentist for a filling and he's a little too ambitious with the novicaine.
> 
> I get this from a local CENEX Co-op store. I love it and use it year round.



Father in-law had just about every tool, I can use his to clean the saw. I don't care how great Husqvarna oil is supposed to be, I'm not touching it again lol


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You can get away with a woodland or similar value priced bar if you want to pick up a longer one for occasional use. No need to spend top dollar.



Nice, that's the kind of stuff I like to hear


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Ambull: One other thing about cold weather cutting. If its going to be much below zero I take the saw in overnight. At -15 or more it takes a lot of convincing to get things moving. Then you've got extremely thick oil trying to move through the pump=unnecessary stress on everything in the oiling system.



Yep, in the winter I bring the jug inside the room with the wood heater and set it up on a metal rack I have in here, so the oil stays warm, and whatever saws I am going to use are on the floor under the kitchen table sitting on cardboard.

Ya, swmbo don't like it that much, but I do it anyway..no garage or shop, heated or not, so this is what I do.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Yep, in the winter I bring the jug inside the room with the wood heater and set it up on a metal rack I have in here, so the oil stays warm, and whatever saws I am going to use are on the floor under the kitchen table sitting on cardboard.
> 
> Ya, swmbo don't like it that much, but I do it anyway..no garage or shop, heated or not, so this is what I do.



They should just make one of those heater things like diesel trucks. Plug the sucker in during really cold weather.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Nice, that's the kind of stuff I like to hear



There's been a cubic heap of bars for sale on the tradin post the past month.....

As to those trailers, that one the guy obviously modded it it so you could tow it with a ball instead of a pintle hitch.

Those trailers cost (the tax payer) pret near 9 grand new, if it is an m1101 or 2.


----------



## troylee

zogger said:


> There's been a cubic heap of bars for sale on the tradin post the past month.....
> 
> As to those trailers, that one the guy obviously modded it it so you could tow it with a ball instead of a pintle hitch.
> 
> Those trailers cost (the tax payer) pret near 9 grand new, if it is an m1101 or 2.



I have been looking at them also. This is the first one I have seen that tilted. Is that something they fabbed up ?


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> There's been a cubic heap of bars for sale on the tradin post the past month.....
> 
> As to those trailers, that one the guy obviously modded it it so you could tow it with a ball instead of a pintle hitch.
> 
> Those trailers cost (the tax payer) pret near 9 grand new, if it is an m1101 or 2.



I know, only one problem. No idea what bar will fit on this thing yet. I have to sit down and real the owner's manual, service manual, and look through the parts list. Haven't had time to do it yet. We should just make this whole thing easier, sell me one of your awesome big cc Poulans with 24" bar for a great price


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> They should just make one of those heater things like diesel trucks. Plug the sucker in during really cold weather.



As long as the oil is warm when you pour it in it works OK, the engine will warm up good and fast.

If you have someplace to store the saws but it's cold, you could get a heat lamp from like tractor supply and turn it on and aim it at the saws the night before, that would keep them warm. I use one aimed at my well tank and plumbing in the colder weather.

I have some used chains that got sharpened on a grinder and obviously overheated, they won't hold a sharp edge very long. I am using them up anyway. I buy mostly used ones from the local shop, either ones they strip off of carcasses or customer no shows when they drop a chain off for sharpening and never come back. Those sharpened ones cost me 4-5 bucks, used ones from the scrap bin I give them a buck. I think tool rental places have used chains as well, they just throw a new one on most times when a customer wants to rent a saw, scrap the old ones. I have tons of used chains, any sort of make/model/size, just poke through my stuff until i find something that fits. I bought a few new ones from Terry Landrum before, his prices are good even with shipping. I don't know if Spike sells chains to ship, he might.


----------



## Ambull01

I'll just store the saw in my bedroom, throw an electric blanket over it. 

The Ace Hardware place near me rents saws, I'll call them. Plus like I said before I literally have 25 Home Depots near me, all with tool rental departments. About to call them for chains.

Thanks for that tip zogger


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I know, only one problem. No idea what bar will fit on this thing yet. I have to sit down and real the owner's manual, service manual, and look through the parts list. Haven't had time to do it yet. We should just make this whole thing easier, sell me one of your awesome big cc Poulans with 24" bar for a great price



Ha, you just keep on looking around your area, you'll stumble on a bigger saw eventually! hahaha just keep a piggy bank with cash handy and be ready to POUNCE. Or just go for the bigbore 7900 top end, which is probably a better idea for you anyway.

As to your bars, they take big husky mounts as far as I know, D009 mount in oregon speak (someone will correct me if I am wrong). Will be written on the tail of the bar you have now. Should be easy to find a 24 new or used I think.

This member might have something, just get on the list there and say what ya want.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bars-and-chains.267779/#post-5071860


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> They should just make one of those heater things like diesel trucks. Plug the sucker in during really cold weather.


That's called an electric chainsaw...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## troylee

Just buy a Sugi Hara from weedeaterman.com and be done with it. Saves weight, lasts forever and looks cool as hell.


----------



## steved

troylee said:


> I have been looking at them also. This is the first one I have seen that tilted. Is that something they fabbed up ?


They are made to fold for storage, not really meant to dump.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> You can get away with a woodland or similar value priced bar if you want to pick up a longer one for occasional use. No need to spend top dollar.


Stens has pretty good pricing on SilverStreak and Carlton. That's where i got my 25" bar and chains for the 391. For the homeowner, SilverStreak and Carlton are decent goods for the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ha, you just keep on looking around your area, you'll stumble on a bigger saw eventually! hahaha just keep a piggy bank with cash handy and be ready to POUNCE. Or just go for the bigbore 7900 top end, which is probably a better idea for you anyway.
> 
> As to your bars, they take big husky mounts as far as I know, D009 mount in oregon speak (someone will correct me if I am wrong). Will be written on the tail of the bar you have now. Should be easy to find a 24 new or used I think.
> 
> This member might have something, just get on the list there and say what ya want.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bars-and-chains.267779/#post-5071860



Just saw a 7700 on CL. Think it's gone already.


----------



## Ambull01

I'll look at all those bar brands tonight, thanks for posting the good options. Sugi Hara sounds awesome. Sounds expensive too


----------



## troylee

The 24 I put on my 371xp was only $112, if I remember correctly. Guess some see that as expensive, but these saw parts are a lot less expensive than race car parts, and last a lot longer!


----------



## troylee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-CA...29173bfb&item=331401870331&pt=Motors_Trailers

This is the one I am looking at. It looks to have a shorter tongue than the one listed in a post above.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Just saw a 7700 on CL. Think it's gone already.




Same guy with the sugiharas, weedeaterman.com, has the big bore piston and cylinder kits as well. One of his kits, now ported, is on my 346xp. Seems to be holding up OK, runs great, plenty of beans.


----------



## Ambull01

troylee said:


> The 24 I put on my 371xp was only $112, if I remember correctly. Guess some see that as expensive, but these saw parts are a lot less expensive than race car parts, and last a lot longer!



$112 for a freaking bar! How long do they last? What makes them superior to other bars?


----------



## steved

steved said:


> Stens has pretty good pricing on SilverStreak and Carlton. That's where i got my 25" bar and chains for the 391. For the homeowner, SilverStreak and Carlton are decent goods for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


Stens is also where I buy my Startron fuel stabilizer in larger quantities...stuff works better than Stabil in my opinion.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> $112 for a freaking bar! How long do they last? What makes them superior to other bars?



Metallurgy and construction. They are lighter, stiffer, stronger than other bars. The bar rails don't get clapped out as fast as some other brands. I don't have one...*yet*, but will eventually.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy said:


> MustangMike, I just realized you were in Brewster NY. My sister in law and her husband own Old Time Barns and live in Pawling up on Quaker Hill. I love that area. Have a good day.



Quaker Hill is gorgeous! I often bike up there, some real adventurous rides. You climb, climb, climb, then come down like a roller coaster! Not much more invigorating than doin 40 on a downhill twistie only inches from other riders.

And the Horses ... sometimes 30 or 40 in a field at a time ... there is some real money up there. I likely could not afford the taxes if U gave the place to me. Sallie Jessie has a place there.

And some of the historic buildings, I should take some pics, but it is so hard to do when U are out for a serious bike ride. I believe the Quaker Meeting House is over 250 years old, and I do have a pic of that! Posted, with the Historian!


----------



## troylee

I thought 112 dollars was a deal, hell I spent 135 yesterday for a tank setup for my granddaughters gold fish.


----------



## SteveSS

Just back from Nashville last night and it rained at home the whole week that I was gone. Standing water in most places, so no wood cutting for me this weekend. I guess I should be thankful that it wasn't cold enough to snow.


----------



## MustangMike

U have to put things in perspective, compare it to the price of the saw.

It is like I always get upset when they want me to pay more for a scope then I paid for the rifle, even though I realize the importance of good optics.


----------



## troylee

Paid 225 for the saw at the pawn shop, and 112 for the bar, sent 50 dollar deposit to Mastermind, and waiting on March to get here so I can give him more money.........WAY cheaper than race cars!


----------



## MustangMike

What saw?


----------



## troylee

371xp


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Quaker Hill is gorgeous! I often bike up there, some real adventurous rides. You climb, climb, climb, then come down like a roller coaster! Not much more invigorating than doin 40 on a downhill twistie only inches from other riders.
> 
> And the Horses ... sometimes 30 or 40 in a field at a time ... there is some real money up there. I likely could not afford the taxes if U gave the place to me. Sallie Jessie has a place there.
> 
> And some of the historic buildings, I should take some pics, but it is so hard to do when U are out for a serious bike ride. I believe the Quaker Meeting House is over 250 years old, and I do have a pic of that! Posted, with the Historian!



I know exactly what you mean, the elevation change is exciting. Every time I go there I wish I was on a dual sport motorcycle. I bet its more exciting on a bicycle. The houses and the topography are amazing. The population density in an area is hard for me to grasp because where I grew up that rugged of a terrain is usually up on state land where there are no houses for miles. But up there every few hundred feet there is another mansion of a house. I have an idea what my BIL and SIL pay for taxes up there and all I can say is its more than 30x my annual income.


----------



## Marshy

Here is their house on top of one of the highest peaks up there...


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, if they need anyone to help them out with their deer problem, let me know! I will even exchange chain saw work for hunting privileged!

Everything non public is so posted down here, and the deer just change their patterns to be where U can't hunt. My wife volunteers to walk dogs at the humane society on a preserve. She says every year she knows when hunting season starts because the deer come in there because U can't hunt there.

Plenty of sign on the public land, all made at night.


----------



## troylee

Got new 372 clutch cover for it, so it now adjusts the chain from the side, and got the new recoil so it doesn't have those broken fins anymore. It also has the 372 sticker on it as they don't make the 371 one anymore.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, that is a real nice place! Their views must be spectacular!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice saw at a great price, good luck with it.


----------



## troylee

MustangMike said:


> Nice saw at a great price, good luck with it.



Runs great as it is, just can't stand it not being ported.


----------



## troylee

Took a year and a half scrounging the pawn shops in central IL to find this deal. We cut all the trees down a long time ago, so real chainsaws are few and far between around here.


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> Just back from Nashville last night and it rained at home the whole week that I was gone. Standing water in most places, so no wood cutting for me this weekend. I guess I should be thankful that it wasn't cold enough to snow.



As of last night we are in official winter mud season, too. Around two inches of rain going by the dogbowls rain gauges... had a nice dry fall so far, grateful for what I pulled out. I'll get more this winter but it's gonna be sloppy.....sometimes I just fell and buck and come back way later in the year to tote it out.


----------



## Ambull01

troylee said:


> I thought 112 dollars was a deal, hell I spent 135 yesterday for a tank setup for my granddaughters gold fish.


Must be nice being a bar snob


----------



## Ambull01

troylee said:


> View attachment 384634
> 
> 
> Got new 372 clutch cover for it, so it now adjusts the chain from the side, and got the new recoil so it doesn't have those broken fins anymore. It also has the 372 sticker on it as they don't make the 371 one anymore.



Yep, that's a pretty bar. Let me know when you buy a new one and I'll buy that one from you


----------



## Ambull01

Jus finished illegally cutting up a down tree. Sitting in a mandatory brief now, strong smell of oil on me. There's wood chips all over my combat boots and uniform lol. Wanted to cut more but I was scared of getting caught 

Most important thing, bar has oil! Saw runs through stuff easily. I love this little Makita


----------



## Ambull01

Almost forgot, rounds and logs all over the place. Brought my Caddy though so I can't grab any of it. Makes me sick


----------



## svk

troylee said:


> Paid 225 for the saw at the pawn shop, and 112 for the bar, sent 50 dollar deposit to Mastermind, and waiting on March to get here so I can give him more money.........WAY cheaper than race cars!


I'd stand in line every day to sink less than 350 into a stock 70+ cc Husky!

Biggest used saw I've ever seen around here was a well abused 2165 for $350. I'd say they sat on that one for a long time.


----------



## svk

Ambull, stuff like a sugi bar are great but do everything else to the saw first ie big bore, woods port, muffler mod. Bar won't add any power but you will be less tired at then end of the day.


----------



## troylee

I hit around 10 pawn shops on a weekly basis, from Peoria, Pontiac, Bloomington and Springfield. This was the first pro grade saw I had seen in any of them. My job takes me to each of these cities, and I pass the time between tickets in these shops and the gun stores.


----------



## troylee

Ambull01 said:


> Must be nice being a bar snob



Guess you could call me that, but I would rather but the best once, instead of two or more cheaper bars. I made the mistake of selling my Masterminded 6401, and don't see selling anymore saws.


----------



## troylee

MustangMike said:


> U have to put things in perspective, compare it to the price of the saw.
> 
> It is like I always get upset when they want me to pay more for a scope then I paid for the rifle, even though I realize the importance of good optics.



Love the Nikon scopes. Save a few bucks and still have good glass.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Almost forgot, rounds and logs all over the place. Brought my Caddy though so I can't grab any of it. Makes me sick



Um , Mr.Dumass ...... Use the van next time LOL


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> The Ace Hardware place near me rents saws, I'll call them. Plus like I said before I literally have 25 Home Depots near me, all with tool rental departments. About to call them for chains.



Home Depot puts TriLink ('OOO') chains on their rental saws. Not the same quality as Oregon, STIHL, or Carlton IMHO. Most will not sell the used ones to you, due to either 'liability concerns', or because they would rather sell you new ones at retail. I see STIHL rental chains ('used once, never sharpened') posted on eBay on a regular basis. Trick is to find ones that fit your saw, unless you have the ability to re-size them.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Was trying to get a few rounds to add to the pile today so I jumped in the van , instead of the car ............ LOL
Tried to get ahead of the rain but







Didn't make it 
Since I'm no sunshine scrounger I figured since I've made it this far , I'll cut till I've had enough and I wanted to get the last couple of sticks that I had drug roadside .
I even ran the skiddah cause the fella that ran the portah left the last twitch not to close to the road .






Got a small load and went home .
















Got it unloaded , just got a little damp , only little sprinkles so I beat the rain


----------



## zogger

Making that lil van pay for itself!


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Making that lil van pay for itself!



I think we've been past that point a long time ago. 

Just a hunch.......


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Um , Mr.Dumass ...... Use the van next time LOL



Everyone's a comedian these days


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Home Depot puts TriLink ('OOO') chains on their rental saws. Not the same quality as Oregon, STIHL, or Carlton IMHO. Most will not sell the used ones to you, due to either 'liability concerns', or because they would rather sell you new ones at retail. I see STIHL rental chains ('used once, never sharpened') posted on eBay on a regular basis. Trick is to find ones that fit your saw, unless you have the ability to re-size them.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for the info sir. Is Oregon chains on par with Stihl? I kind of have an aversion to all things Stihl. I know they make great products but not real crazy about their price markup just because of their name. 

What chains do you run on your saws? Been thinking about getting one of those chain tools where you can make your own loops. Not quite as cool as gun reloading but interesting nonetheless. 

I'm just about ready to start my limiter tab cutoff project. Brought the chainsaw and tools into my room. Not sure how I'll get the saw out tomorrow morning without someone seeing it. I think they may be surprised when they see me walking out with a chainsaw. I'm not going to sweat the details though lol


----------



## svk

I use Carlton or Oregon. Carlton seems to hold an edge a bit better for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Generally, Carlton will hold an edge better than Oregon, and Stihl will hold an edge better than Carton, so I pay the money. A chain can last a long time if U don't abuse it.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I use Carlton or Oregon. Carlton seems to hold an edge a bit better for me.



Thanks. Never heard of Carlton before but I'll give them a try. I've only used Oregon chains on the Homelite. Bought them from Home Depot and threw them away once they were dull lol. That's before I started to sharpen them. 

You guys are the most helpful dudes I've ever met online. A fella can learn everything there is to know about chainsaws and woodburning all in one place. Priceless


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Generally, Carlton will hold an edge better than Oregon, and Stihl will hold an edge better than Carton, so I pay the money. A chain can last a long time if U don't abuse it.



So harder steel I guess. Thanks. I know there's probably a ton of chain threads but can't search right now. Seems like the harder steel would also be harder to sharpen. May be a toss up then. Stihl cost more and harder to sharpen but holds edge longer. Carlton cheaper than Stihl (I assume), holds edge fairly well, easier to sharpen. Oregon is the cheapest, easy to sharpen, loses edge fastest. 

Okay I better stop, overthinking chains too now


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks for the info sir. Is Oregon chains on par with Stihl?



There is some Ford/Chevy, Coke/Pepsi,' 'tastes great'/'less filling' stuff going on with that. Some guys have a strong brand preference. Some will prefer Oregon in certain size/types of chain and STIHL in others. Generally, Oregon, STIHL, Carlton (now owned by Oregon), Husqvarna (currently made by Oregon) have good reputations.



Ambull01 said:


> What chains do you run on your saws?



I am a chain scrounger, and try not to be elitist. Most mainstream brand chains will cut well if kept sharp. Maybe if I ran saws every day for a living I would be more picky. Generally, I would buy semi-chisel chain for the work that I do, if buying new chain.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philberts-chain-salvage-challenge.245369/



Ambull01 said:


> Been thinking about getting one of those chain tools where you can make your own loops.



Very handy for scrounging, repairing damaged links, re-sizing loops for different saws/bars, taking out a link due to stretch, etc.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/baileys-chain-breaker-and-spinner.144859/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/spinning-chain-fess-up.170216/

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Thought my chest was good enough to use the buzz saw and buzz up some small stuff. Nope, didn't happen, couldn't lift crap. So I just cut it up with the chainsaw. got a couple of skids full until my chest was getting really sore, you would think a cracked rib would heal itself in a week. Still have a bunch of 20" ash to cut up yet but I might leave it for winter work. Last picture is my new neighbours. 6 barns of turkeys, they've been filled them up for 3 or 4 weeks now, laying eggs going to Michigan to hatch out. There used to be a 20' high hill between my place and the barns, we could only see the roves of the barns. They spent a month and removed the hill to use the gravel for fill, we now have a better view of Lake Huron but the barns are also in the view. We can also see our neighbours house now. They removed about 15 acres 20' deep, I can only imagine how much fuel it took to move it. 3 offroad trucks 2 big dozers, and up to 4 high hoes at a time were working there. And we are being surrounded by another $800 million windmill project.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Generally, Carlton will hold an edge better than Oregon, and Stihl will hold an edge better than Carton, so I pay the money. A chain can last a long time if U don't abuse it.


Those were my observations as well. But those also are harder to sharpen (by file) too..


----------



## troylee

I just went and counted, and I have 13 single use stihl chains to have sharpened. It is just easier to buy new. Half of them are 66 link, and will need 2 links added, as I sold the 026 that they were used on.


----------



## svk

Ambull: @Philbert is da' man when it comes to anything related to chain. Be sure to check out the links he posted. 

Hey @MustangMike or @steved How much does a Stihl loop of semi-chisel run for say a 60 or 72 count chain? Just curious.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Ambull: @Philbert is da' man when it comes to anything related to chain. Be sure to check out the links he posted.
> 
> Hey @MustangMike or @steved How much does a Stihl loop of semi-chisel run for say a 60 or 72 count chain? Just curious.



Yeah I know. He seems to know his chains. I think I have chipper chain on the saw right now


----------



## troylee

I pay $25 for 68 and $30 for 84 link Stihl chain.


----------



## Axfarmer

svk said:


> Ambull: @Philbert is da' man when it comes to anything related to chain. Be sure to check out the links he posted.
> 
> Hey @MustangMike or @steved How much does a Stihl loop of semi-chisel run for say a 60 or 72 count chain? Just curious.


SVK, I got a few new chains last week at my STIHL dealer and they hit the wallet pretty good.


----------



## Ambull01

Axfarmer said:


> SVK, I got a few new chains last week at my STIHL dealer and they hit the wallet pretty good.View attachment 384840



So same price as troylee. They're kind of pricey. May stick to Oregon. Although if they last longer may be worth it.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I have found that not all Stihl dealers price their chains the same. The stihl chains are far and away better than the others IMHO.


----------



## SteveSS

My local Stihl dealer charges bar length + $2.00 for chains. 18" chain + $2.00 = $20.00


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> My local Stihl dealer charges bar length + $2.00 for chains. 18" chain + $2.00 = $20.00



Good price. I'll have to visit my local Stihl dealers. Prices like that will make one of those chain tools unnecessary


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Ambull: @Philbert is da' man when it comes to anything related to chain. Be sure to check out the links he posted.
> 
> Hey @MustangMike or @steved How much does a Stihl loop of semi-chisel run for say a 60 or 72 count chain? Just curious.


If you catch a sale, you can get a " buy two get one free", which brings them down well under $20 a chain...and that's the more aggressive stuff, not the homeowner anti-kickback. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

STIHL dealers are a bit more constrained when selling OEM stuff, due to their dealer agreements. But even this varies with the regional distributor. Some have chain sales once or twice a year. There is a famous dealer in Washington State that offers '_buy one loop, get one free_', but cannot ship due to the STIHL rules. Some heavy users buy 10+ chains at a time to get a discount. Etc. Oregon and Carlton distribution and sales are less restrictive, so there is more pricing competition. I will bet that guys who have long term relationships with their dealers get better deals than unknowns who walk in the door and complain about MSRP.

You will always pay more if you have to have something specific (brand, model, size, etc.). You will generally pay less if you can be more flexible. Some guys only want new saws, and some guys look for a project they can rebuild cheaply. Same with chains. If you are willing to clean/sharpen/repair chains, and to invest some time, you can often get used chains inexpensively. You can score good deals on sales, and _sometimes _on eBay, if it is worth your time. Other times, once you add in shipping costs, eBay is no different than buying local, including sales tax.



Ambull01 said:


> Prices like that will make one of those chain tools unnecessary



No way Ambull - you are a 'gear guy' and have to have a set anyway!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I know. He seems to know his chains. I think I have chipper chain on the saw right now


Unless its a really old chain, it's not a chipper. Probably semi chisel or safety.


----------



## svk

If you can pick up loops of Stihl for around $20 then that's worth trying when I need more chains. I'm getting 60 DL for $15-16 and 68-72 for $17-19. 

I got a few "used once" loops off eBay last year for about $11 apiece shipped. Still working through them.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Unless its a really old chain, it's not a chipper. Probably semi chisel or safety.



From the Carlton book:



'Chipper' looks like a '?' (question mark) - cuts slowest, but cuts longer in dirty wood, as long as the saw has p0wer to pull it.
'Chisel' looks like a '7' (number seven) - cuts fastest, but slows down when leading point/corner gets dull or damaged.
'Semi-chisel' falls in between. Hybrid. The 'all-season radial' of saw chain.

Chipper worked better on the older, slower, high torque chainsaws of the '60s and early '70s. Newer saws spin faster, with less torque. Chipper is still sold for use on mechanical harvester machines, but I do not think that anyone still makes it for hand-held saws. Like svk notes, some semi-chisel chain with a large radius could look like chipper chain. The difference would be if the side plate was flat or curved.

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> I got a few "used once" loops off eBay last year for about $11 apiece shipped. Still working through them.



I'll have to look into this. You really can't beat prices like that, as long as you can sharpen your own chains. That same Stihl dealer charges $7.50 per chain to sharpen.

I picked up a Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener a few weeks ago that I'm still trying to get repeatable results with. My first four sharpenings turned out great, but my last one is giving me a bit of trouble. It's very sharp to the touch and throws really nice wood chips, but it has a tendency to want to twist counter-clockwise in the cut. I think I know what I did wrong, but haven't had the time to check yet. Still recovering from travel last week.

I added up the costs, and figured that once I sharpen 19 of my own chains, that the sharpener has paid for itself. After that, I'm making money.


----------



## Philbert

SteveSS said:


> I added up the costs, and figured that once I sharpen 19 of my own chains, that the sharpener has paid for itself. After that, I'm making money.



It is not just the cost. You also save the time going back and forth to the dealer. You don't have to worry about someone taking too much off, or overheating a cutter., Etc. 

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

Philbert said:


> It is not just the cost. You also save the time going back and forth to the dealer. You don't have to worry about someone taking too much off, or overheating a cutter., Etc.
> 
> Philbert



Very true. It's fifteen miles one-way if I had to go on a weekend. Any other day, it's just around the corner from where I work.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Chipper worked better on the older, slower, high torque chainsaws of the '60s and early '70s. Newer saws spin faster, with less torque. Chipper is still sold for use on mechanical harvester machines, but I do not think that anyone still makes it for hand-held saws. Like svk notes, some semi-chisel chain with a large radius could look like chipper chain. The difference would be if the side plate was flat or curved.
> 
> Philbert



Using my 65 (with a maximum operating RPM of 7000) the performance of chipper vs semi chisel is indistinguishable. I can imagine with a ripper like a 550xp it would be a different story.


----------



## Philbert

SteveSS said:


> Very true. It's fifteen miles one-way if I had to go on a weekend. Any other day, it's just around the corner from where I work.



That's why I like Oregon's slogan for their PowerSharp chain; "_On the saw, On the Job, In seconds_". 

There are a lot of reasons to sharpen your own chain. Some has to do with cost. Some with understanding your tools and equipment. Some for guys who want their chains at custom angles. Etc. But guys who have only one chain, and cannot sharpen their own, have to stop working when the chain gets dull or hits something. Having extra chains to swap out, or the ability to sharpen in the field, are really important advantages, especially for guys who have limited time to cut, or have to travel a significant distance.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

On that note, did some cutting today (sorry, no pics). A friend had tried to drop an old dead Red Maple, and could not cut the notch out with his 16" Craftsman.

The tree was about 28" in diameter. I dropped it and cut it up for him, but it was a swampy area, and the tree was totally on the ground (no air). The 046 was making short work of it, till I rocked the chain. So I just fired up 044 #2 (also with a 24" bar) and kept going.

A previous time I was cutting the notch in a Sugar Maple and hit a nail, and I put down the 044 #2 and picked up the 046.

I like having the 4 saws, 2 w/20" bars and 2 with 24. It gives me redundancy, and I can take care of the problem when I get home.

Did all the limbing with the 362.

Since I am using square file, I have not purchased a round file chain in so long I don't know what they are going for, sorry!


----------



## Philbert

Round files are cheap. A little over a buck a piece if you buy them by the dozen on sale.

Square files are always more.

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

Axfarmer said:


> SVK, I got a few new chains last week at my STIHL dealer and they hit the wallet pretty good.View attachment 384840



Am I reading that correct, $17.99 for a gallon of winter bar oil?


----------



## Axfarmer

Marshy said:


> Am I reading that correct, $17.99 for a gallon of winter bar oil?


You are correct. I only use it my saws with long bars 25" 32" 36" to ensure good oiling in low temp cutting so it will last awhile. I am getting tired of Stihl price structure.


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> Round files are cheap. A little over a buck a piece if you buy them by the dozen on sale.
> 
> Square files are always more.
> 
> Philbert


 
Are they more effort to maintain the edge over chisel or is it nearly the same just with a flat file?


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> If you catch a sale, you can get a " buy two get one free", which brings them down well under $20 a chain...and that's the more aggressive stuff, not the homeowner anti-kickback.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Is there really a huge difference with anti-kick semi chisel vs regular semi chisel? I kind of like my face as it is so not really concerned it the anti-kickback is a tad bit slower. Under $20 a chain sounds great.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> No way Ambull - you are a 'gear guy' and have to have a set anyway!
> 
> Philbert



lol. I don't know how much of a gear guy I am. Love tinkering with stuff but this saw just reinforced something. I really, really don't want to tinker with my primary firewood saw. Want that sucker ready to go at all times. That's where the older Poulan will come in. I'll tinker with that and my Homelite, leave the Makita as is (of course that's after I muf mod it, tune carb, and install a BBK!).

@svk : You're right, it doesn't have the ? shape. The cutters look really short. Plus the cutter blades were at a weird angle. Someone may have sharpened them at the wrong angle I guess. I use a Oregon round file with guide bar to sharpen. Went through that round on base fast hell.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> On that note, did some cutting today (sorry, no pics). A friend had tried to drop an old dead Red Maple, and could not cut the notch out with his 16" Craftsman.
> 
> The tree was about 28" in diameter. I dropped it and cut it up for him, but it was a swampy area, and the tree was totally on the ground (no air). The 046 was making short work of it, till I rocked the chain. So I just fired up 044 #2 (also with a 24" bar) and kept going.
> 
> A previous time I was cutting the notch in a Sugar Maple and hit a nail, and I put down the 044 #2 and picked up the 046.
> 
> I like having the 4 saws, 2 w/20" bars and 2 with 24. It gives me redundancy, and I can take care of the problem when I get home.
> 
> Did all the limbing with the 362.
> 
> Since I am using square file, I have not purchased a round file chain in so long I don't know what they are going for, sorry!



Nice. A blown 5.0 and square files.


----------



## Philbert

Marshy said:


> Are they more effort to maintain the edge over chisel or is it nearly the same just with a flat file?


Not sure exactly what you are asking. Most people use round files for chain. 'Square filed' chains require special file shapes to get the cutter profiles. Most are actually 6 sided, even the ones called 'triangular'. There is also a 4 sided, single bit file that some use, but it is trapezoidal, not rectangular in cross section. Just to confuse us mortals.

Bottom line - if you want square filed chain, you will pay more for your files to get it.



Ambull01 said:


> Is there really a huge difference with anti-kick semi chisel vs regular semi chisel?



Some guys will say 'Yes'. I think that reduced kickback chain works fine for most firewood, storm damage clean up, etc. tasks, if properly sharpened. They can be slower for plunge cutting, or when cutting with longer bars (24" and longer) if the full bar is buried in the wood, due to reduced chip clearance. If you don't do a lot of that, then it is not a problem.

There are different styles of 'bumpers' on these chains. I like the ones in the middle, on the drive link, better than the ones on the side, on the tie straps. I have seen guys win races at GTG with the first kind.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Not sure exactly what you are asking. Most people use round files for chain. 'Square filed' chains require special file shapes to get the cutter profiles. Most are actually 6 sided, even the ones called 'triangular'. There is also a 4 sided, single bit file that some use, but it is trapezoidal, not rectangular in cross section. Just to confuse us mortals.
> 
> Bottom line - if you want square filed chain, you will pay more for your files to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys will say 'Yes'. I think that reduced kickback chain works fine for most firewood, storm damage clean up, etc. tasks, if properly sharpened. They can be slower for plunge cutting, or when cutting with longer bars (24" and longer) if the full bar is buried in the wood, due to reduced chip clearance. If you don't do a lot of that, then it is not a problem.
> 
> There are different styles of 'bumpers' on these chains. I like the ones in the middle, on the drive link, better than the ones on the side, on the tie straps. I have seen guys win races at GTG with the first kind.
> 
> Philbert



Perfect, drive link safety chain it is then.

On another note, noticed you fellas don't give a lot of thought to four stroking. Do you guys tune your saws to four stroke out of the cut or just run as is? This 4 stroke tuning thing is giving me fits. May just used nmurph's general Makita 6421 carb settings and forget about it.

BTW, you just missed a 6401 for $250 in the Trading post!!!


----------



## dancan

Well not much scrounging brought home today , I went to the fella's house where I had the atv and logging trailer , rounded up about 3/4 of a cord and put it in a pile for later retrieval , loaded the atv on my little trailer , dismantled the logging trailer and fit it all in the van then came home . 
At 16* out there with the wind gusting to 40mph bringing the wind thrills to -3* it was a brisk day LOL
Got the house at 72* on scrounged wood


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Is there really a huge difference with anti-kick semi chisel vs regular semi chisel? I kind of like my face as it is so not really concerned it the anti-kickback is a tad bit slower. Under $20 a chain sounds great.



It cuts better in my opinion, I don't see any more or less kickback.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Perfect, drive link safety chain it is then.
> 
> On another note, noticed you fellas don't give a lot of thought to four stroking. Do you guys tune your saws to four stroke out of the cut or just run as is? This 4 stroke tuning thing is giving me fits. May just used nmurph's general Makita 6421 carb settings and forget about it.
> 
> BTW, you just missed a 6401 for $250 in the Trading post!!!


Couple of things. 

I noticed a difference from safety chain to regular semi-chisel even when sharpened by the same person. But that's just me and I'll say Philbert knows WAY more than I do about chains. Never had a problem with kickbacks in any of my saws with pro (another term for non-safety) chain. 

Figure out how to tune your saw even if you have someone else show you. Don't chance it. 4 stroke out of wood means it's perfect.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> I noticed a difference from safety chain to regular semi-chisel even when sharpened by the same person. But that's just me and I'll say Philbert knows WAY more than I do about chains. Never had a problem with kickbacks in any of my saws with pro (another term for non-safety) chain.
> 
> Figure out how to tune your saw even if you have someone else show you. Don't chance it. 4 stroke out of wood means it's perfect.



Yeah, Philbert is a little crazy with chains lol. 

Haven't touched the carb settings just yet but I did cut some cookies by my porch light. Could swear it was 4 stroking every time I lifted the bar out of the wood to test. Also sounds like it's four stroking at throttle with no load. I'll make note of where the screw are then try nmurph's settings, see which one sounds more like the ideal adjustment.


----------



## cantoo

I hauled out 2 more loads and then cut down 6 more trees and then hauled out another load before dark caught me. My chest is getting worse instead of better, I'm starting to think I'm not bullet proof anymore. I'm away on the road most of this week so that will give it a rest. I'm afraid to complain to my wife because she says we have enough wood for 4 years and she has a bunch of stuff she wants done in the house. Some of this stuff is over 24" and is nice, I might keep some for my nephew to play with on his grandfathers sawmill. This section of the bush is a little drier and the ash trees don't have as much of the staining as the stuff I have been cutting. My daughter's forestry teacher says it is staining and not Ash Yellows or borer damage.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , are the limiter tabs still in the carb adjusters ?
Oregon chain is cheaper than Stihl by a fair margin and even though I prefer it I have no real complaints about the Oregon , it works fine .
Get the Stihl gizmo for sharpening , go forth and scrounge on LOL


----------



## dancan

When I got to the quad and RonCo Lh1 this afternoon I figured I'd have to boost it to get it going ,,,, Ignition froze up , choke froze up , start button froze up ,,,,, **** !
After fighting with the key I had to use a booster cable with a long screwdriver to power up the starter , when I figured out that the choke wasn't working I pried the air intake snorkel off of the carb and used my hand as a choke to get it going .
Since it starts ok with the pullcord when warm I went about my gathering .
When I was done and loaded I shut it off on the trailer , pushed the start button and off she went 
I get home to unload ,,,,,,, Off comes the seat , long screwdriver .... Never did have to boost it though LOL


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , are the limiter tabs still in the carb adjusters ?
> Oregon chain is cheaper than Stihl by a fair margin and even though I prefer it I have no real complaints about the Oregon , it works fine .
> Get the Stihl gizmo for sharpening , go forth and scrounge on LOL



Yep, limiter tabs still on. The thing I don't understand is why do I need to cut them off if it's manufactured to pump enough fuel to last a long time if stock. Saw is totally stock so the 4 stroke position should be able to be reached with limiter tabs. I think I may need to stick to my spreadsheets and finance, so many variables with chainsaws/wood burning.


----------



## dancan

Some saws are set on the lean side to meet epa requirements , trim the stops so you can richen them up as needed .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Some saws are set on the lean side to meet epa requirements , trim the stops so you can richen them up as needed .



Ooooohhhhh! I see now. Nmurph kept telling me to trim it but I never could figure out why lmao. I probably pissed him off with all my idiotic questions. Anyway, I'll stop asking my dumb questions and only post scrounge related things in this thread from now on. Thanks for clearing that up Dan.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , now that you have the basic essentials , van , saws , axe , access to a splitter , no need for a spreadsheet , go on and get to scroungin LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Lots of topics, especially if pics are included, are welcome on this thread!

RU happy with that saw now???


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , now that you have the basic essentials , van , saws , axe , access to a splitter , no need for a spreadsheet , go on and get to scroungin LOL



I really want to, just been extremely busy. Work 7 days a week, bunch of kids, and a crazy dog. I'm going to make up not scrounging this weekend by going ape poop on my roadside scrounge Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 



MustangMike said:


> Lots of topics, especially if pics are included, are welcome on this thread!
> 
> RU happy with that saw now???



Yeah I feel like I ask too many questions though. Everyone may not have as much patience as you. 

This saw kicks major ass! LOVE this thing. Almost twice as powerful as the Homelite yet so much smoother. If it wasn't for the increase in cutting speed I would think it was weaker than the Homelite. Decomp button, love it too. Extremely hard to pull the cord without it. May buy another one from HD, make one a 80cc and leave one 64.

Heard you used to box. Mind if I ask you a few questions via private chat?


----------



## troylee

The only problem I have with the 6401 (had one that had been molested by Mastermind) is the limited coil. I don't feel it is a good fit for a novice tuner (me included). The limited coil can fool you. Otherwise it is one of the best saws I have played with, and will have another, before it is over.


----------



## benp

troylee said:


> The only problem I have with the 6401 (had one that had been molested by Mastermind) is the limited coil. I don't feel it is a good fit for a novice tuner (me included). The limited coil can fool you. Otherwise it is one of the best saws I have played with, and will have another, before it is over.



I agree on the limited coil.

When I had Eric Copsey do mine, he put unlimited coils in. Makes my life a lot easier as I can now tune them with a tach.


Ambull,

Instead of buying another one to make a 7900, just get a Dolmar 7900 top end kit and put it on yours.

Imo, you don't need two saws that weigh identical in 2 different cc configurations.

Also, when I put the 24" bars on mine I found that the balance was better and actually felt lighter than when it had a 20".

Now one's 28" and 24".


----------



## Ambull01

troylee said:


> The only problem I have with the 6401 (had one that had been molested by Mastermind) is the limited coil. I don't feel it is a good fit for a novice tuner (me included). The limited coil can fool you. Otherwise it is one of the best saws I have played with, and will have another, before it is over.



Yeah I've read a lot of threads about people putting in unlimited coils. Didn't really understand the reasons. Figured an unlimited coil could cause damage by over revving but I guess not. I was pretty sure my saw is 4 stroking out of the cut bit now I'm wondering if it's just hitting the limiter. 

I would like to sample some Husqvarna and Stihl saws to compare to this thing. Had no idea it would be so smooth. Kind of heavy but that really doesn't matter when bucking which will be the primary use. Did I mention I love this saw? 



benp said:


> I agree on the limited coil.
> 
> When I had Eric Copsey do mine, he put unlimited coils in. Makes my life a lot easier as I can now tune them with a tach.
> 
> 
> Ambull,
> 
> Instead of buying another one to make a 7900, just get a Dolmar 7900 top end kit and put it on yours.
> 
> Imo, you don't need two saws that weigh identical in 2 different cc configurations.
> 
> Also, when I put the 24" bars on mine I found that the balance was better and actually felt lighter than when it had a 20".
> 
> Now one's 28" and 24".



Hey, where you been!? So you can't tune with a tach if it has a limited coil? 

Good point. The 80cc saw will be able to do everything the 64cc can do and then some. Two different size bars will be cheaper and easier to drag into the woods. I may stick with the 20" or go to 18" and probably a 24" as the big bar.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Got the house at 72* on scrounged wood



Too funny! When I went out to stoke up the wood burner this morning, I had the identical thought. Makes you kind of proud when you look at your wood pile, doesn't it? It's low 30's outside here right now, but it's toasty warm in the house. A little gas and a little sweat is what made it this warm.


----------



## MustangMike

It's a good feeling to know U cut UR own heat from a renewable resource!

My advice, if UR saw runs great, leave it alone. I remember the guy who had a freaky fast 396 Chevelle, but he wanted more, so he put a 427 in it, and it was slower! U can always wait to get another saw, but don't let go of one U like.

PM me any time.


----------



## dancan

Yes , i prefer scrounged wood to that from a pile of 8' if I can


----------



## 7sleeper

dancan said:


> Nice score Mikey517 !
> Kudos to your friend !
> 
> Ambull , I gots no 550 and the 250 was borrowed
> Why the van ? Well since it was paid for in one very affordable lump it's what I had to work with .
> When I started on this road to recovery , 1 row in the back was an awful go for me but as the weekends clicked by it got to 2 rows and then 2 rows and 2 trips and I can tell you that it was still a hard go , I think if I had a truck bed staring at me it would have been discouraging because I wouldn't have been able to fill it .
> Well as time went on the wood became a longer drag so back to 2 rows , 1 trip a day and it sucked .
> Fast forward to now , I'm working on next years wood and hope to be into the following years wood by this spring and I don't care if it's 1 vanload at a time LOL , I'm at the best I've been in 3 years and yes it still sucks but the days don't look as grey at day's end and I'm still gaining .
> Now that I think of it , I remember some days that were sunny but everything was still grey and dark ......
> I don't know where I'd be if it wasn't for the firewood and the van but I'm positive I wouldn't at the strength level that I'm at .
> This was after 1 plate and some hardware that was giving me some real problems had been removed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the above is a lament , just a statement , hope it makes sense or helps someone , I've learned an awful lot in the last 3 years .
> BTW , our WCB rates an amputated foot at a 15% disability so I'm only assessed at 5% .


Hey dancan,

not quite sure but has all the metal been removed? Because if the above is a recent xray, it looks like the single screw lost it's screw head. Nothing to worry about just important for you to know.

7


----------



## 7sleeper

Ambull01 said:


> Yes sir, I got it. ....
> I was thinking about the 79cc top end but I'll save that for later. Going from a 33cc Homelite to a 64cc already so figured I should get used to the additional power plus longer bar before going nuts.
> 
> Where do you pick up new air cleaners? Is it just a off the shelf variety that can be bought in any chainsaw shop? Probably don't need one right now since HD put a new one on plus a new plug. Rim sprocket, is there a huge difference vs the spur (I think that's the name for it)?
> 
> Removal of cat, want to do that. Haha, just made a Dr Seuss rhyme! Have to figure out how to remove the crimp first.
> 
> Only thing I really wish is a way to make this Makita look like a Dolmar. Man, those Dolmars are some sexy looking saws.


Hey ambull,

just a generell comment, you are overthinking a lot of things!

Further I will add what I recomend to some of your questions/comments.

1. bar oil
if bar oil is too thick, just add canola oil to the bar oil 50:50. Environmently friendly, cheap and totally sufficient! Many pro loggers use it exclusively! And there is nothing to worry about "underlubbing" your bar and chain if you stay under 24 inch!

2. cat
the 6421 does not have a cat! It has a so called SLR technique, you can read on the homepage all about it.

3. chain choice
For average joe firewood cutter, you couldn't care less what type of chain is on your saw! I know my homeowner safety chain cuts better than some of the full pro chain of firewood guys I have had contact with! It is the edge that cuts not the form!
Further if you are unhappy with the "safety humps" there is nothing in the world that not a few strokes with a flat file can do. With two - three strokes the safety chain is not "safety" anymore!

4. bar choice
If this is your saw,






why on earth are you thinking about a new bar?!?! I know a lot of "must have cool guys" are on this forum and always recomend the "best", but that bar hasn't even lost it's writing! This is a ultra low use bar! Writing is usually the first that gets worn off.

5. New top end = 64 =>80cc & porting
What for? So that you can line up with a bunch of guys here in this forum that jerk off when thinking about the power increase? The power increase is there with out a doubt, but do you have the wood size and amount so that you notice it? The increase is sensible if your wood is all in the 24 inch plus size category and you cut a few dozen chords of wood a year. 
Although I am sure any pro will be faster with a generic 50cc saw than you with the 64cc. Why? Because he knows what he is doing, knows how to maintain his equipment and keep his chains sharp.


So please stop using your head and get some real world experience!

7


----------



## dancan

Hey 7 , yes , there is 1 broken screw still remaining from the removed plate , the surgeon said it wasn't an issue .
My wife does say something about a screw loose often but I don't think she's talking about that one ....


----------



## 7sleeper

That isn't so seldom that they break off. So nothing to worry about.

7


----------



## Marshy

No scrounging lately, still working on my truck which sucks because I have a cord of wood blocked and waiting for pickup. Found one cylinder with a blown head gasket. No overheating but going to have the head checked for flatness. Likely going to replace valve seals while I'm at it. The real debate is if I should upgrade the cam since I'm in it so far...  The other problem is I know practically nothing about GM 350's haha.


----------



## MustangMike

One of the most popular Chevy small blocks, 4" bore, 3.5" stroke. I believe it evolved when they stroked the 327, which also has a 4" bore. I believe most bolt on parts are interchangeable (heads, intakes, etc). There are also tons of 350s out there for parts if U need them, plus re-manufactured ones.

Good luck with it, hope U got a warm place to work on it.


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> *Not sure exactly what you are asking.* Most people use round files for chain. 'Square filed' chains require special file shapes to get the cutter profiles. Most are actually 6 sided, even the ones called 'triangular'. There is also a 4 sided, single bit file that some use, but it is trapezoidal, not rectangular in cross section. Just to confuse us mortals.
> 
> Bottom line - if you want square filed chain, you will pay more for your files to get it.
> ...
> Philbert


 
What I meant was, (from what I read and in general) round filed semi chisel seems to be more tolerant, holds an edge better/longer than round filed full chisel. How does square filed full chisel compare, is it less/same/more tolerant than round filed full chisel? The only thing the round vs square file effects is the gullet of the tooth right? So why does a square filed full chisel perform better than a round filed full chisel (or maybe it doesnt)? 

Here I go thinkin' again, starting to sound like Ambull.  J/k bud.


----------



## svk

I'm like ambull, once I get into something I want to learn every facet of that activity. But 7 does have a point. Get several cords under your belt and familiarize yourself with your saw before getting into mods.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I guess everyone is tired of scrounging firewood, this thread is turning into everything but... lol

SR


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> One of the most popular Chevy small blocks, 4" bore, 3.5" stroke. I believe it evolved when they stroked the 327, which also has a 4" bore. I believe most bolt on parts are interchangeable (heads, intakes, etc). There are also tons of 350s out there for parts if U need them, plus re-manufactured ones.
> 
> Good luck with it, hope U got a warm place to work on it.


 
It's in my garage and above freezing. I can add heat to the space but will have to fire the oil boiler to heat the baseboard. Wish had a thermo control with water coils so I could use that to heat my hydronic system...

What I meant about not knowing anything about them is that there are so much interchangeability its hard to know what parts (new or used) I should look/scrounge for to add some performance. Hell, Im not even sure what cam or heads I have on it stock... I have a Torquer II aluminum intake and a Edelbrock 650 carb that I picked up at a yard sale that I'm going to put on, a mild cam would probably wake this thing up the most, just not sure what to look for... need to read less about chainsaws and more about 350's I guess.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy said:


> What I meant was, (from what I read and in general) round filed semi chisel seems to be more tolerant, holds an edge better/longer than round filed full chisel. How does square filed full chisel compare, is it less/same/more tolerant than round filed full chisel? The only thing the round vs square file effects is the gullet of the tooth right? So why does a square filed full chisel perform better than a round filed full chisel (or maybe it doesnt)?
> 
> Here I go thinkin' again, starting to sound like Ambull.  J/k bud.




Semi chisel has a rounded corner on the cutter, full chisel & square file have an angled corner, called square, but not really.

Regular full chisel uses a round file, just like semi chisel. Square file uses a six sided file. The square file matches the profile of the tooth, U are not filing a round hole on a square tooth.

With square file the angles are different, U file from the outside in instead of from the inside out, and U have to make sure the corner of the file stays in the corner of the tooth. It is what they mostly use in the PNW, but is not common in the NE. I purchased a roll at a Stihl store that has been in business for over 20 yrs and they never had sold it previously.

Full chisel is generally 10-15% faster than semi, and square is generally 10-15% faster than full chisel.

full & square will hold up fine in clean wood, but are not as durable in dirty wood. The sharp corners that make full chisel & square efficient are vulnerable to being damaged by debris, but it makes them go through green wood like butter.

If U picture the wood grain going across the wood, a semi chisel is redundant, which enables it to hold up better in dirty wood. The bottom of the curf with semi is rounded, and as the chain drops down it recuts those rounded grains to full width. That is why it is a little slower, U R cutting the grain more than once.

Madsens Chainsaw website has some really good info on square if U are interested.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It's a good feeling to know U cut UR own heat from a renewable resource!
> 
> My advice, if UR saw runs great, leave it alone. I remember the guy who had a freaky fast 396 Chevelle, but he wanted more, so he put a 427 in it, and it was slower! U can always wait to get another saw, but don't let go of one U like.
> 
> PM me any time.



Well that's the issue, not sure if it's running great or not lol. Sounds like it's four stroking out of the cut but I have virgin 2 stroke years, not sure what I'm hearing. 



7sleeper said:


> Hey ambull,
> 
> just a generell comment, you are overthinking a lot of things!
> 
> Further I will add what I recomend to some of your questions/comments.
> 
> 1. bar oil
> if bar oil is too thick, just add canola oil to the bar oil 50:50. Environmently friendly, cheap and totally sufficient! Many pro loggers use it exclusively! And there is nothing to worry about "underlubbing" your bar and chain if you stay under 24 inch!
> 
> 2. cat
> the 6421 does not have a cat! It has a so called SLR technique, you can read on the homepage all about it.
> 
> 3. chain choice
> For average joe firewood cutter, you couldn't care less what type of chain is on your saw! I know my homeowner safety chain cuts better than some of the full pro chain of firewood guys I have had contact with! It is the edge that cuts not the form!
> Further if you are unhappy with the "safety humps" there is nothing in the world that not a few strokes with a flat file can do. With two - three strokes the safety chain is not "safety" anymore!
> 
> 4. bar choice
> If this is your saw,
> 
> why on earth are you thinking about a new bar?!?! I know a lot of "must have cool guys" are on this forum and always recomend the "best", but that bar hasn't even lost it's writing! This is a ultra low use bar! Writing is usually the first that gets worn off.
> 
> 5. New top end = 64 =>80cc & porting
> What for? So that you can line up with a bunch of guys here in this forum that jerk off when thinking about the power increase? The power increase is there with out a doubt, but do you have the wood size and amount so that you notice it? The increase is sensible if your wood is all in the 24 inch plus size category and you cut a few dozen chords of wood a year.
> Although I am sure any pro will be faster with a generic 50cc saw than you with the 64cc. Why? Because he knows what he is doing, knows how to maintain his equipment and keep his chains sharp.
> 
> 
> So please stop using your head and get some real world experience!
> 
> 7



1) Good tip, thanks. The bar oil I have now seems great so no need to cut it. The Husqvarna oil never made it to the chain, bar and chain was extremely hot so I took it back. 

2) What!? Everything I've read talked about people removing the cat. Or maybe I misread. 

3) True lol. 

4) Yep, that's my saw. I was planning ahead dude! Well actually I was talking about getting a larger bar, perhaps 24". I'm going to keep this bar since it's in great shape. The saw is in great shape too, looks to be barely used just like the bar. 

5) No, I'll never get it ported. No need what so ever for that. I was thinking in the future again. Stop trying to kill my joy! You're telling a Marine to stop using his head? That's a new one lol. 





svk said:


> I'm like ambull, once I get into something I want to learn every facet of that activity. But 7 does have a point. Get several cords under your belt and familiarize yourself with your saw before getting into mods.



Very true. The mods are on a back burner right now because I'm just concerned with proper tuning. Plus my roadside scrounge has been sitting there for a while now and getting lonely. I need to give it the attention it deserves.


----------



## Ambull01

Sawyer Rob said:


> I guess everyone is tired of scrounging firewood, this thread is turning into everything but... lol
> 
> SR



My bad. I'll take my chainsaw questions to the chainsaw forum. Carry on with scrounging. I'll have to take some pics this weekend with my saw posing in front of some freshly cut rounds.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> My bad. I'll take my chainsaw questions to the chainsaw forum. Carry on with scrounging. I'll have to take some pics this weekend with my saw posing in front of some freshly cut rounds.


Don't feel bad about keeping your questions in here.

There's a huge wealth of knowledge in the saw forum but some people tend to go over the top when it comes to some things i.e. the mentality you MUST only have pro saws of certain brands, etc. You primarily want to cut firewood, hang out in the firewood cutting forum and get firewood cutting advice. When it's time to build a modded saw, then go over there for help.


----------



## Philbert

Marshy said:


> How does square filed full chisel compare, is it less/same/more tolerant than round filed full chisel? The only thing the round vs square file effects is the gullet of the tooth right? So why does a square filed full chisel perform better than a round filed full chisel (or maybe it doesnt)?



What Mike said above.

Semi-chisel and full chisel cutters are different animals. They have different shapes. Semi-chisel has a rounded corner or 'point' which cuts slightly slower, but holds up longer in dirty wood. Full-chisel has a sharp corner or point, which cuts faster, until that point dulls or gets bent.




BUT, (and it's a big 'but'), it's not just the pointy corner leading into the cut, it's the square profile of the cutter that cleans out the corner of the kerf on every pass that helps make full-chisel chain faster. With semi-chisel chain (and chipper chain), the lowest fibers in the kerf are first cut by the rounded corner of the cutter, then a second time by the side plate edge. This means additional work with semi-chisel chain, and slightly slower cutting speed. Manufacturers try to minimize these differences by using smaller diameter curves and flat side plates in some semi-chisel chains.




So full-chisel chain will generally cut faster that semi-chisel chain, but may not hold up as long in some conditions.

*Now*, square-chisel chain can be filed/ground with a round file or a 'square' file (not really square, as mentioned above). In general, a round file files both the top plate cutting edge and the side plate cutting edge at the same time, leaving a hollow ground profile with a sharp edge and point. Changing one angle (e.g. the top plate angle) affects the other (e.g. side plate cutting angle). With a square filed chain, the special files use separate faces to file flat (like a 'chisel') edges on the top and side plates, and can be manipulated to change these angles independently. This lets the filer place steeper (more acute) angles on both the top plate and side plate, if he/she chooses, to cut certain woods faster.






(Here's the part that will get me 'booed' by some). Square filed/ground chain typically has side plate angles that are closer to vertical than round filed/ground chain. This is the opposite of having a 'deep hook' (deep gullet) that many people advocate. I believe that this brings the side plate edge into the cut earlier, severing the wood fibers sooner when crosscutting, instead of being used to pull the chain into the cut (the 'self-feeding' idea). That is, more of the saw's power is used to sever the wood fibers than to pull the chain into the cut, resulting in faster cutting.

Some of these benefits are better realized in cleaner wood. Some are better realized in softer wood. In general, a steeper angle on a cutting edge will be 'sharper' and faster, while a blunter angle will be slower, but hold up longer. If you have to constantly stop cutting to touch up your cutters, you have to calculate that time into your overall performance in a work situation. This is different than in a race situation, where only 3 cuts are made ('two down and one up').

Just my opinions. (Glad you asked?)

Philbert


----------



## Axfarmer

Marshy said:


> It's in my garage and above freezing. I can add heat to the space but will have to fire the oil boiler to heat the baseboard. Wish had a thermo control with water coils so I could use that to heat my hydronic system...
> 
> What I meant about not knowing anything about them is that there are so much interchangeability its hard to know what parts (new or used) I should look/scrounge for to add some performance. Hell, Im not even sure what cam or heads I have on it stock... I have a Torquer II aluminum intake and a Edelbrock 650 carb that I picked up at a yard sale that I'm going to put on, a mild cam would probably wake this thing up the most, just not sure what to look for... need to read less about chainsaws and more about 350's I guess.


Marshy , I would be happy to answer any questions regarding your small block chevy. I am an ASE master auto tech and have been working on them for 30+ years.


----------



## Marshy

Axfarmer said:


> Marshy , I would be happy to answer any questions regarding your small block chevy. I am an ASE master auto tech and have been working on them for 30+ years.


 
PM inbound with some general questions.


----------



## MustangMike

Excellent Summary (& diagrams) Philbert, Thanks! I knew that stuff was out there somewhere!


----------



## svk

The compulsive side of me wants to start square filing. The reasonable side of me keeps telling the compulsive side to let the local shop do my sharpening as they are reasonable and do good work......


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The compulsive side of me wants to start square filing. The reasonable side of me keeps telling the compulsive side to let the local shop do my sharpening as they are reasonable and do good work......



lmao. Me too!! Then I would obsess about sharpening.


----------



## mainewoods

Turkey's scrounging in my driveway. Seems everyone is scrounging around here lately. They didn't seek permission though, so I guess I'll square file me a huntin' knife.


----------



## MustangMike

UN ROCKING MY SQUARE FILE CHAIN

OK, so it is no secret that I like square file chain, but I'm also very careful to keep it in clean wood. Well yesterday when that Maple came down it was in a swamp, and there was no air under the tree anywhere, and I did not feel like changing chain (I should have). I had done all the cuts about 3/4 down, so I went to the half way point and went all the way through, and got away with it (just mud down there).

But the timberjack still would not roll the logs, even with an extender on it. So I went to make the log quarter length, and I saw sparks and it stopped cutting.

I just changed saws and finished up, so today I tried to sharpen it up. I usually only do 2 or 3 strokes, but I gave the rocked chain 6-8 strokes. It did not help!

If it were round file I would either break out my 12V grinder or send it to a shop, but I don't have and electric square file sharpener, and no place around here can sharpen square file..

So I broke out a fresh file and gave each tooth an aggressive 15-20 strokes, really took off some material, and it worked, it is back to life! It may not be perfect, but it test cut well, and I'm sure if I don't rock it again it will be as good as ever after 2 or 3 more sharpenings!

It may be a little more work some times, but I'm addicted to the cut speed, and I always have some round file chain as a backup.

On my other saw with 24" square, a few months back I had hit a nail with it, but the damage from the nail was not as bad as the damage from the rock because the saw cut through the nail. The nail dulled the teeth, but they came right back with a sharpening.

Next time I have to go down to the ground, I'm changing the chain first!


----------



## mikey517

We were attacked by wild turkeys last week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That is cheating Clint, the excess from those bird feeders always brings them in!


----------



## firebrick43

Nothing sounds worse than turkey's trying to roost. Sounds like bowling balls trying to fly!


----------



## MustangMike

When I worked at Rockland Psych Ctr, Security had to remove them! There were three Toms that would try to attack your car when U stopped at a stop sign. If U didn't "move it", U needed a paint job!

One time with the Mustang I was coming back from lunch with 2 co workers and I had to put the Mustang in reverse to get away from them, then I went forward and aimed for them so they gave me enough room to get by.

They are almost as bad as those Moose! (No offense Clint)


----------



## mainewoods

I throw out cracked corn for the doves, not those damn turkey's. With a foot and a half of snow already on the ground, they are gettin' awful friendly. At least the snow makes skiddin' tree length easy.


----------



## mainewoods

Wood dealers are getting $280 c/s/d around here and they are delivering dawn to dusk. Sure glad I scrounge wood.


----------



## wudpirat

For grins & giggles, I bought a square cut chain.
After removing it from the package, I looked at it and said "you ain't ever gonna learn to sharpen that".
I now use it for show and tell.
Hey, you want to see a square cut chain ?


----------



## svk

I'm a law abiding guy, but if there was a whole flock of turkeys walking through my yard it would be difficult not to put one the menu....


----------



## Marshy

wudpirat said:


> For grins & giggles, I bought a square cut chain.
> After removing it from the package, I looked at it and said "you ain't ever gonna learn to sharpen that".
> I now use it for show and tell.
> Hey, you want to see a square cut chain ?


 What size is it, want to part ways with it?


----------



## Ambull01

Okay, since ya'll are talking about turkeys and sh*% a quick update. 

I figured out the whole 2 stroke vs 4 stroke. YEAH BUDDY!!!!! Muahahahaha! Used the search bar, boom!

Okay back to searching.


----------



## wudpirat

Marshy:
No I think I'll keep it, might even use it one day.
FYI its a 3/8- 050 84 dr link ,( 72 TK-84, iirc)


----------



## wudpirat

Back to scrounging.
If we ever get two days of sunshine back to back, I have couple cord of hardwood rounds to split and over ten cord white pine.
I don't like to handle wet wood if I can help it and besides it's only 22*F, hands get to hurting, got that white finger thing..
Gettin old ain' for wooses.


----------



## Philbert

wudpirat said:


> For grins & giggles, I bought a square cut chain.
> After removing it from the package, I looked at it and said "you ain't ever gonna learn to sharpen that".



Some guys will just 'convert' it into a round ground chain with a grinder or files. Some guys here on AS might swap you for a round ground chain of the same size.

Philbert


----------



## macattack_ga

Just spoke w/ a couple of pro cutters (real Arborists... I'm a scrounger).
I'd asked what they were cutting and what they were doing with the wood.

The good: They said they were just leaving it for y'all (scroungers), 100 loads. They told me where the nice white oak was.
The bad: It's on Ft Belvoir (Army base). It's not hard to get on base, but who do you ask for permission???


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> Just spoke w/ a couple of pro cutters (real Arborists... I'm a scrounger).
> I'd asked what they were cutting and what they were doing with the wood.
> 
> The good: They said they were just leaving it for y'all (scroungers), 100 loads. They told me where the nice white oak was.
> The bad: It's on Ft Belvoir (Army base). It's not hard to get on base, but who do you ask for permission???



I don't, I have a military and DoD civilian ID lol.

Thought you could just drive in with your civilian driver's license. I've that before when I forgot my military ID card and security badge at home. They may search your car though. Plus I'm not sure how they will take to you bringing in a chainsaw if that's what you're planning.


----------



## Ambull01

https://www.belvoir.army.mil/news/News2014/NewVettingProvedures.asp


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> I don't, I have a military and DoD civilian ID lol.
> Thought you could just drive in with your civilian driver's license. I've that before when I forgot my military ID card and security badge at home. They may search your car though. Plus I'm not sure how they will take to you bringing in a chainsaw if that's what you're planning.


 
>>Thought you could just drive in with your civilian driver's license.
Yes. That's the easy part and no need for a chainsaw, pros took care of that part....

It's the >proper< permission part.


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> Just spoke w/ a couple of pro cutters (real Arborists... I'm a scrounger).
> I'd asked what they were cutting and what they were doing with the wood.
> 
> The good: They said they were just leaving it for y'all (scroungers), 100 loads. They told me where the nice white oak was.
> The bad: It's on Ft Belvoir (Army base). It's not hard to get on base, but who do you ask for permission???



Actually, and this is nothing to do with you as I'm sure you're a swell guy and all, but I pray the guards are requiring civilians have a sponsor or legitimate reason to be on base. Too many attacks on DoD and military members as it is. Plus you have terrorist organizations directing sympathizers to kill/hurt military members and DoD civilians. Hmm, probably shouldn't have typed that but that's just my opinion.


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> Actually, and this is nothing to do with you as I'm sure you're a swell guy and all, but I pray the guards are requiring civilians have a sponsor or legitimate reason to be on base. Too many attacks on DoD and military members as it is. Plus you have terrorist organizations directing sympathizers to kill/hurt military members and DoD civilians. Hmm, probably shouldn't have typed that but that's just my opinion.


 
I was on base when I spoke with the pros ;-)


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> I was on base when I spoke with the pros ;-)



Oh lol. So you just drove your happy butt right in? Damn, hope they have higher security standards here.


----------



## MustangMike

GOOD DEED REWARDED, ICE BROKEN

OK, so I know it is not a big deal that I got a doe today, but it's my first score in 3 years! The last deer I got was an 8 pt on Opening day when I was 59. Was starting to think turning 60 was a curse! It was the first day of MZ season here today, so I could take a doe (which I could not do in regular season).

Of course, I got it on the property where I cut the tree down yesterday, and I told the owner that the deer will check it out. Well I go there today, and I see 7 of them, all does, right were I cut the tree down. They drifted into the woods, and I tried to quietly follow. I could see several tails & movement, but no clear shot. Finally, one came clear, 100 yds. I did not want to shoot offhand, but I had no choice. I wrapped the sling around my arm and braced my left elbow to my hip.

Of course when the MZ goes off, U can't see nothing, but tails were all over the place. I reloaded and stalked in, and another one ran out! When I got to where I thought I shot I found blood (no snow here now), and 30 yds away was my deer. The bullet hit right behind the shoulder and destroyed the heart and both lungs, a perfect shot!

I'm glad the ice is broken, and I'm glad I helped out my friend with that tree yesterday instead of hunting the last day of regular season, it paid off! And we will have venison again this year, it has been too long!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> GOOD DEED REWARDED, ICE BROKEN
> 
> OK, so I know it is not a big deal that I got a doe today, but it's my first score in 3 years! The last deer I got was an 8 pt on Opening day when I was 59. Was starting to think turning 60 was a curse! It was the first day of MZ season here today, so I could take a doe (which I could not do in regular season).
> 
> Of course, I got it on the property where I cut the tree down yesterday, and I told the owner that the deer will check it out. Well I go there today, and I see 7 of them, all does, right were I cut the tree down. They drifted into the woods, and I tried to quietly follow. I could see several tails & movement, but no clear shot. Finally, one came clear, 100 yds. I did not want to shoot offhand, but I had no choice. I wrapped the sling around my arm and braced my left elbow to my hip.
> 
> Of course when the MZ goes off, U can't see nothing, but tails were all over the place. I reloaded and stalked in, and another one ran out! When I got to where I thought I shot I found blood (no snow here now), and 30 yds away was my deer. The bullet hit right behind the shoulder and destroyed the heart and both lungs, a perfect shot!
> 
> I'm glad the ice is broken, and I'm glad I helped out my friend with that tree yesterday instead of hunting the last day of regular season, it paid off! And we will have venison again this year, it has been too long!


Nice work!


----------



## dancan

Well , if the weather holds out I'm gonna go scrounge up some more red maple this weekend with the Ronco Lh 1.0 .
Polly just use the tractor since it's there but I've got to check Google Earth to see if I can find a trail to bypass the 2 mile loop .
Good score Mike !
BTW , what Clint didn't show us was the trail of breadcrumbs leading into the barn and the remote control garage door ......


----------



## troylee

Marshy said:


> It's in my garage and above freezing. I can add heat to the space but will have to fire the oil boiler to heat the baseboard. Wish had a thermo control with water coils so I could use that to heat my hydronic system...
> 
> What I meant about not knowing anything about them is that there are so much interchangeability its hard to know what parts (new or used) I should look/scrounge for to add some performance. Hell, Im not even sure what cam or heads I have on it stock... I have a Torquer II aluminum intake and a Edelbrock 650 carb that I picked up at a yard sale that I'm going to put on, a mild cam would probably wake this thing up the most, just not sure what to look for... need to read less about chainsaws and more about 350's I guess.




Torker 2 intake is a single plane intake. While it will work, it is designed for higher RPM use. To make that package work the best, it will want cam, compression, rear gear or loose torque converter. You are gonna lose low end torque for sure, and would be better off trading that intake for a duel plane or use the stock one. Here is a nice little cam kit from summit for 103 bucks, and is for idle to 4500 rpm. 


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-k1101


----------



## svk

Come Friday it will be 4 weeks since I've ran a saw and I'm really getting the itch. I've got a lot of splits to move around this weekend and bringing a fresh load of "goodwill" aspen to the friend who I'm borrowing the DHT from.


----------



## Marshy

troylee said:


> Torker 2 intake is a single plane intake. While it will work, it is designed for higher RPM use. To make that package work the best, it will want cam, compression, rear gear or loose torque converter. You are gonna lose low end torque for sure, and would be better off trading that intake for a duel plane or use the stock one. Here is a nice little cam kit from summit for 103 bucks, and is for idle to 4500 rpm.
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-k1101



Thanks. I started to do a little reading on Edelbrocks web site and realized the Torker II is not really for truck application. I found out the Edelbrock Performer (2101) would be better suited for my truck. I have a used on in my sights now and will sell the torker. I might bite the bullet and buy a new matching Performer cam (2102) because used are hard to find but then I worry about if I need a new timing chain and sprockets valve springs...yada yada yada.


----------



## troylee

No way would I do it without a new chain and gears, you are fine without doing the springs. Timing set is 21 dollars. cheap insurance


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Thanks. I started to do a little reading on Edelbrocks web site and realized the Torker II is not really for truck application. I found out the Edelbrock Performer (2101) would be better suited for my truck. I have a used on in my sights now and will sell the torker. I might bite the bullet and buy a new matching Performer cam (2102) because used are hard to find but then I worry about if I need a new timing chain and sprockets valve springs...yada yada yada.



I might suggest looking into a more torque based cam as those sets are going to include a more balanced HP/torque grind for a lighter weight vehicle. I've been out of engine building too long to remember what specs you want for a SBC but I'm sure someone in here can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> GOOD DEED REWARDED, ICE BROKEN
> OK, so I know it is not a big deal that I got a doe today, but it's my first score in 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any venison is a big deal. Thousands of hunters go meatless every year. Besides, that's a very nice offhand shot, especially knowing you only have 1 shot. That will taste even better than an old rut weary buck. Way to go Mike!!


----------



## svk

This guy is meatless for the first time in a long time. Had to buy a $17 beef roast to feed the family this weekend 

Although I did my civic duty and saved many deer from a painful death over the next 12 months


----------



## mainewoods

Look at all the warmth you have provided for the family. I'd say you were a BIG winner this year!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Geez Steve, I try to make sure my wife never goes meatless.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Geez Steve, I try to make sure my wife never goes meatless.


Lol that's not a problem....5 kids


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> I might suggest looking into a more torque based cam as those sets are going to include a more balanced HP/torque grind for a lighter weight vehicle. I've been out of engine building too long to remember what specs you want for a SBC but I'm sure someone in here can steer you in the right direction.



Although I don't doubt there are better options available, I don't think I can afford them. Im not trying to make a hot rod, just improve its performance for cheap. The Torker intake I was hoping to use was bought for $40 at a yard sale and it came with an Edelbrock 650 carb. I just listed the Torker on craigslist for sale for $90. If I can get $50 I will pocket $10 plus the carb. Ideally I will get close to $100 and turn around and buy the Performer intake on craigslist for $100 right now. Toss the matching Performer cam at it and Im in it for about $160 plus cam chain/gears ~$25. That's not counting the $90 for gaskets and head bolts I already bought...Anything would be better than putting it back together stock...


----------



## MustangMike

I would do timing chain & gears even if I did not change the cam. We always used to go with TRW double roller, but I'm sure I'm dating myself!

Before the cam & intake, did U upgrade the air filter & exhaust? Those R the first steps to take. Upgrading the engine potential w/o allowing more air in & out won't do much good. (This stuff gets worse than chainsaws!)


----------



## Jakers

Marshy, i always replace my valve springs with a new cam. they "wear" in with the pattern cam you use over time. the risk of breaking one with a higher lift camshaft is a very serious gamble. plus that gives me the chance to pull the rotors off the exhaust valves and replace the valve guide seals. this is my prefered cam made by Comp-Cams. its an extreme off road 4x4 cam. dont let the word "extreme" scare you. this is what most people refer to as an "RV" cam. it has a mild lope to it at idle and sound nice all the way up to 6000 RPM. works well with a stock trans even though they recommend a higher stall converter
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-239-3/overview/make/chevrolet

If you decide to use the stock valve springs then i would stay under .450" lift which this cam would be a better fit. same 4x4 style but more stock friendly
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-231-2/overview/make/chevrolet
Or maybe this one which is between the other two but borders on needing new springs
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-235-2/overview/make/chevrolet


----------



## Jakers

MustangMike said:


> I would do timing chain & gears even if I did not change the cam. We always used to go with TRW double roller, but I'm sure I'm dating myself!
> 
> Before the cam & intake, did U upgrade the air filter & exhaust? Those R the first steps to take. Upgrading the engine potential w/o allowing more air in & out won't do much good. (This stuff gets worse than chainsaws!)


my old shop teacher had a saying that stuck with me for life. "it doesnt matter whats below it, if the heads dont flow it, the engine wont go it"
changing cams, pistons, crank, rods, etc.... is all fine and dandy but it still boils down to flowing through the heads. putting a big cam in something will only benefit to a certain point before the heads are the limiting factor. the other things like intake and exhaust only add mild performance. the heads are the life of the engine. not trying to correct anyone or say anything said is wrong, just thought that old saying may help someone down the road


----------



## MustangMike

When I was in shop class, there were no aftermarket heads, and certain cars could really wake up to headers and a real dual exhaust. For example, the flat exhaust manifolds and transverse muffler that came on 67&68 390 Mustang GTs led many to conclude the engine was not strong, when in reality, it just needed to breath.

Every vehicle is different, I don't know what exhaust he has, but if it is single pipe, not likely better heads or cam would help. Also, K&N air filters often make a difference U can feel.

Before I did the SC on the Mustang, I did a JBA Cold Air Filter, and that made a noticeable difference, w/o any other changes (other than the tune).


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I would do timing chain & gears even if I did not change the cam. We always used to go with TRW double roller, but I'm sure I'm dating myself!
> 
> Before the cam & intake, did U upgrade the air filter & exhaust? Those R the first steps to take. Upgrading the engine potential w/o allowing more air in & out won't do much good. (This stuff gets worse than chainsaws!)



Thanks for the advice. I had an Edelbrock air cleaner on it, exhaust is factory Y pipe currently. It goes, Y pipe directly to the cat, directly to a muffler with a turn down. Basically it ends right where the box starts. I had plans to do some long tube headers a while ago but money was tight and the easiest thing was to put the Y pipe back on... All the smog equipment has been removed except the char coal filter.



Jakers said:


> Marshy, i always replace my valve springs with a new cam. they "wear" in with the pattern cam you use over time. the risk of breaking one with a higher lift camshaft is a very serious gamble. plus that gives me the chance to pull the rotors off the exhaust valves and replace the valve guide seals. this is my prefered cam made by Comp-Cams. its an extreme off road 4x4 cam. dont let the word "extreme" scare you. this is what most people refer to as an "RV" cam. it has a mild lope to it at idle and sound nice all the way up to 6000 RPM. works well with a stock trans even though they recommend a higher stall converter
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-239-3/overview/make/chevrolet
> 
> If you decide to use the stock valve springs then i would stay under .450" lift which this cam would be a better fit. same 4x4 style but more stock friendly
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-231-2/overview/make/chevrolet
> Or maybe this one which is between the other two but borders on needing new springs
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-12-235-2/overview/make/chevrolet



Its funny you mentioned Comp Cams, I was looking at them also. Have a guy on craigslist selling a new 12-239-3 cam with lifters and push rods for $200. Its tempting, I might make an offer. Would probably pair it with that edelbrock performer intake too.

We'll see how much of this comes to fruition given x-mas is on its way. I really wanted to have this back together before the end of the month and before the heavy snow falls. I have at least 2 loads of rounds to move and didn't want to wait until spring as they are in a wet area... It is what it is. Thanks guys!


----------



## Revturbo977

getting it done.


----------



## SteveSS

That's a nice load of wood right there. The scenery reminds me of Virginia.


----------



## Marshy

Revturbo977 said:


> View attachment 385406
> View attachment 385407
> View attachment 385408
> View attachment 385409
> View attachment 385410
> View attachment 385411
> 
> 
> getting it done.


That larger tree looked like saw log quality but maybe on the small side though. Would have been some nice wood to mill.


----------



## Revturbo977

Marshy said:


> That larger tree looked like saw log quality but maybe on the small side though. Would have been some nice wood to mill.


ya it probably could have been. forearms were getting tired so i switched to my 261 , have an 18 inch bar and it couldn't pass all the way through. i wish i had a way to mill wood but it all ends up firewood now adays. the cold isnt cheap


----------



## Ambull01

Revturbo977 said:


> ya it probably could have been. forearms were getting tired so i switched to my 261 , have an 18 inch bar and it couldn't pass all the way through. i wish i had a way to mill wood but it all ends up firewood now adays. the cold isnt cheap



Is that red oak? Just bucked, split, and stacked about a cord of red oak that looks exactly like the grain in the second to last pic.


----------



## Revturbo977

Ambull01 said:


> Is that red oak? Just bucked, split, and stacked about a cord of red oak that looks exactly like the grain in the second to last pic.


i dont really know, it doesnt stink like red oak to me. someone else will have to chime in on it


----------



## svk

Revturbo977 said:


> i dont really know, it doesnt stink like red oak to me. someone else will have to chime in on it


Take a look at the leaves on the ground...


----------



## MustangMike

That is what I thought it was, but pics can fool ya.


----------



## wudpirat

No scrounging today/
In the middle of a Nor'eastern, freezing rain this morning turned to rain, up to four inches predicted.
The brook in back over it's banks, hope it takes out that blasted beaver dam, blasted beavers have cleaned out all the Alders, looks like a park back there.
Folks on the shore getting high water, lots of cars getting a salt water bath.
Ground is wet and soft, should get some blow downs and wind falls, we'll see.
Saws are ready,chains are sharp, just have to mix up some 40:1 fuel.
Breathless in Oxford.


----------



## MustangMike

Been raining all day, my back yard is like a sponge, standing water almost everywhere.


----------



## SteveSS

Same way that it's been here. The water has finally soaked in, but the ground is still really spongy.


----------



## mainewoods

Snowing here, 6" so far.


----------



## Ambull01

No new scrounging but finally got to cut up some of the stuff that's been sitting in my yard for a few weeks. 










Just opened a noodle factory in my back yard.


----------



## Philbert

Nice lookin' saw . . . . !

Philbert


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Snowing here, 6" so far.



...from what I remember, that is a "light dusting"...


----------



## svk

Hoping we can hold off on snow through Christmas. I'd like to get my yellow birch scrounge home while I can still drive a truck through the woods rather than waiting till spring.


----------



## SteveSS

All those noodles would be a good start to a new compost pile, Ambull. You needed another project, right?


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Hoping we can hold off on snow through Christmas. I'd like to get my yellow birch scrounge home while I can still drive a truck through the woods rather than waiting till spring.



How do your local boys semi road legal monstah trucks deal with the snow? I would think a foot of lift and taller tires would have to help to extend the access season some.


----------



## dancan

Just like a kid with his new cap gun at Christmas LOL


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Just like a kid with his new cap gun at Christmas LOL



Betcha "Mom" is gonna tire of hearing that toy real soon LOL


----------



## dancan

Was talking to my brother yesterday , he's moved back to our hometown area and staying at the Mil's house .
Geographically , it puts him in a typically wetter and warmer area being at the southern tip of the province than where I'm at .
He's been cutting spruce blowdowns for the last few weekends and was saying how soggy the ground was , now that we're in the windy season if it was standing last week after a days worth of wind it's leaning , cut it down and the stuff that was standing straight up behind it is leaning the following weekend .
It's been good for him because the dead standing stuff only has to sit in the heated basement for a week with the fan on and the dehumidifier running and it's good to go in the indoor boiler for daytime wood , he only uses the fancy store bought hardwood for the night burns if the temps dip .


----------



## mainewoods

Hope you can get it svk. Can't believe you are snowless this late.


----------



## mainewoods

We've had 3 mornings of below zero temps. Ground is hard as concrete and there is about 16" of snow on top of that. Good skiddin' conditions.


----------



## dancan

Mud and water here now , only a bit of the crust for a couple of early mornings , not skiddah weather for a bit yet up here in the Great White North LOL


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> How do your local boys semi road legal monstah trucks deal with the snow? I would think a foot of lift and taller tires would have to help to extend the access season some.


Might help a bit! Although humping rounds onto a 5' tall tailgate does present some obstacles.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Hope you can get it svk. Can't believe you are snowless this late.


4" of snow in the woods. Lots of good ice on the lakes. If I didn't have boys basketball every weekend I'd be taking serious advantage of that.


----------



## mainewoods

You got the RonCo 1.0, you'll do alright.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> All those noodles would be a good start to a new compost pile, Ambull. You needed another project, right?



Yeah I need to find something to do with them. Filled up a large recyclable container with the noodles. Heard they make good kindling so I'll test them.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> We've had 3 mornings of below zero temps. Ground is hard as concrete and there is about 16" of snow on top of that. Good skiddin' conditions.



Also good keeping your septic from freezing up conditions.


----------



## MustangMike

We got so much rain today if it were snow it would have been 2 - 3', but I knew it would not snow again, I just got a plow for the ATV!

The previous snow I had to put the plow on the Lawn Tractor (the ATV plows were back ordered) and play with that Tonka Toy!


----------



## MustangMike

With the limiter, U may just wish to leave it full out.


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> We got so much rain today if it were snow it would have been 2 - 3', but I knew it would not snow again, I just got a plow for the ATV!



Yeah, I was wonderin' who ruined this storm! We were supposed to get 4-8 inches. Started out as freezing rain here, but quickly went to all rain. They are calling for snow again today and tonight. "90%" so they say. 

Plowing with a lawn tractor just doesn't cut it. Not enough weight for pushing. Plus the fun of changing over from mowing to blowing and back. And, there's the little things they DON'T tell you in the owners manual with those little tractors, especially if it's not kept in a heated garage.. Potential ice up of the air filter, (snow blowers don't have air filters). The need to dump the 30 wt oil in the engine and replace with 5/30 or 10/30. And those little hydro trannys' REALLY need to warm up before moving, let alone pushing snow. Lordy do they howl when they are cold.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Nice lookin' saw . . . . !
> 
> Philbert



Thanks buddy! Figured everyone poses their Husqvarna or Stihl saws in pics so I put the Makita in lol. Looks still haven't grown on me yet but I love the way she spits out noodles. Really smooth saw, kind of reminds me of my Cadillac. Smooth driver with some grunt.


----------



## Ambull01

https://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4797635142.html

"Just had my Silver Oak cut down.

It's about 2 cords of uncut wood so buyer needs to cut and split the wood. The bad pieces should be used for outdoor fire pits or bonfires. The good parts are great for indoor burning.

Asking $240.00 obo

Please text or email if interested."

Do you guys see a lot of this around you? Man, that's (^) hilarious. Trying to charge someone $240 to take a way a tree. Lots of pieces still need to be bucked too.


----------



## svk

Is silver oak a subspecies of golden oak? LOL


----------



## mga

so long, cherry tree......


----------



## MustangMike

Heard of Silver Maple, but not Silver Oak.

Bob, luckily my lawn tractor has a manual 6 speed, but it still sucks, chains on the back, don't angle the plow or it will just drift sideways, start before the snow gets too deep, etc. For years I've been telling the wife that I need something better to clear things out right away in tax season. The purchase got put off for a couple of years when we incurred major medical expenses for one of our dogs (he blew a disk). 

When I put the 60" plow on the ATV I went across the street and pushed back the frozen snow banks, no problem, I was impressed!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Is silver oak a subspecies of golden oak? LOL



lol. I may bring a sifting pan to get the precious metals out of the wood chips.


----------



## spike60

Oh, I've heard of silver oaks before.............

"Silver Oaks", was the country club where Ralph Kramden was supposed to meet his boss, Mr Marshall for a game of golf. "Hellooooooooo Ball."
How many of you guys remember that?


----------



## mga

"....one of these days, alice!"


----------



## mga

i found it..it's an ever green oak species...golden oaks, aka :
*Quercus alnifolia*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_alnifolia


----------



## wudpirat

WOW!
Only $240 for a silver oak. I can't even imagane what a black walnut would fetch.
Happy to see your saving those noodles, they make a great fire starter.

Those HD Makitas have to be the deal of the year, same saw from Baileys , new would cost $700.
One other thing, if you pinch your saw, don't honk on it. cut it out.
The AV springs are soft and you may twist them ($15 a new set) or tear the intake boot.
I don't know if I would like stiffer strings to give up that smooth running feeling.
I don't think so, got a couple MAC 10-10s, If I want a buzz and tingling fingers.
Bye the way. Did I mention you got a great looking saw, you got a pretty one.
Another day with no sun, when will things dry out? Got a lot of wood to split.


----------



## MustangMike

Almost seems like it is trying to change to snow.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> WOW!
> Only $240 for a silver oak. I can't even imagane what a black walnut would fetch.
> Happy to see your saving those noodles, they make a great fire starter.
> 
> Those HD Makitas have to be the deal of the year, same saw from Baileys , new would cost $700.
> One other thing, if you pinch your saw, don't honk on it. cut it out.
> The AV springs are soft and you may twist them ($15 a new set) or tear the intake boot.
> I don't know if I would like stiffer strings to give up that smooth running feeling.
> I don't think so, got a couple MAC 10-10s, If I want a buzz and tingling fingers.
> Bye the way. Did I mention you got a great looking saw, you got a pretty one.
> Another day with no sun, when will things dry out? Got a lot of wood to split.



Seems like $700 may be a bit of deal too. Of course not as great as a used one from HD though. 

Thanks dude, she is a looker. 

Okay, last time I promise. Just a couple more pics that have nothing to do with scrounging. 

Resting on a pillow of noodles lmao. 






Dog competition.


----------



## Philbert

(Now he's rolling in the hay with his new saw . . . Hope his wife is not the jealous type . . .)

Philbert


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> Oh, I've heard of silver oaks before.............
> 
> "Silver Oaks", was the country club where Ralph Kramden was supposed to meet his boss, Mr Marshall for a game of golf. "Hellooooooooo Ball."
> How many of you guys remember that?



I do "Now you have to address the ball"


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Seems like $700 may be a bit of deal too. Of course not as great as a used one from HD though.
> 
> Thanks dude, she is a looker.
> 
> Okay, last time I promise. Just a couple more pics that have nothing to do with scrounging.
> 
> Resting on a pillow of noodles lmao.
> 
> 
> Dog competition.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bat'leth


----------



## mainewoods

mga said:


> "....one of these days, alice!"





Pow- right in the kisser!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bat'leth



Nice, I want one.


----------



## blacklocst

Hello ball


----------



## SteveSS

Had a couple of these custom fit camera cases left over at the end of our previous contract with the state, and I had an idea in my head, so I got permission to snag one for my own personal use. The cases were used to protect and carry a camera tower that was used in a mobile drivers license system. I figured I could cut the the foam out and give it a second life on the back of my wheeler.
Width looks great!



It hangs over the seat a bit, but not enough to hinder the drivers position.



Then I had to test fit my saw, and it failed.  The saw will fit at an angle once I remove the foam, but I was actually hoping to fit two saws at some point in the future. Still might be able to with a couple of slits that will allow the bar scabbards to slide out the sides. 



It has enough depth to hold my 2.5 gallon gas can, and a gallon of bar oil, as well as an assortment of tools and chains, and maybe even a hank of rope. If I can make this all work, I'll be able to carry my cutting tools, and still hitch up the splitter. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> Had a couple of these custom fit camera cases left over at the end of our previous contract with the state, and I had an idea in my head, so I got permission to snag one for my own personal use. The cases were used to protect and carry a camera tower that was used in a mobile drivers license system. I figured I could cut the the foam out and give it a second life on the back of my wheeler.
> Width looks great!
> View attachment 385761
> 
> 
> It hangs over the seat a bit, but not enough to hinder the drivers position.
> View attachment 385762
> 
> 
> Then I had to test fit my saw, and it failed.  The saw will fit at an angle once I remove the foam, but I was actually hoping to fit two saws at some point in the future. Still might be able to with a couple of slits that will allow the bar scabbards to slide out the sides.
> View attachment 385763
> 
> 
> It has enough depth to hold my 2.5 gallon gas can, and a gallon of bar oil, as well as an assortment of tools and chains, and maybe even a hank of rope. If I can make this all work, I'll be able to carry my cutting tools, and still hitch up the splitter. Fingers crossed.



I think..cool idea and box...I think it would be better to slide the bars straight out the back, rather than out the sides.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Had a couple of these custom fit camera cases left over at the end of our previous contract with the state, and I had an idea in my head, so I got permission to snag one for my own personal use. The cases were used to protect and carry a camera tower that was used in a mobile drivers license system. I figured I could cut the the foam out and give it a second life on the back of my wheeler.
> Width looks great!
> View attachment 385761
> 
> 
> It hangs over the seat a bit, but not enough to hinder the drivers position.
> View attachment 385762
> 
> 
> Then I had to test fit my saw, and it failed.  The saw will fit at an angle once I remove the foam, but I was actually hoping to fit two saws at some point in the future. Still might be able to with a couple of slits that will allow the bar scabbards to slide out the sides.
> View attachment 385763
> 
> 
> It has enough depth to hold my 2.5 gallon gas can, and a gallon of bar oil, as well as an assortment of tools and chains, and maybe even a hank of rope. If I can make this all work, I'll be able to carry my cutting tools, and still hitch up the splitter. Fingers crossed.



Sweet. Good luck.


----------



## SteveSS

zogger said:


> I think..cool idea and box...I think it would be better to slide the bars straight out the back, rather than out the sides.


I hadn't thought about that. Good idea.


----------



## MustangMike

If UR not pulling a trailer, just put one on those baskets on the back hitch. Worked great for me.

For transporting saws with the car, I bought a large Husky tool box at HD that will fit saws w/24" bars. I Siamese the saws (w/chain covers) and put 4 of them in the bottom of it, then foam cushions and other stuff on top (or in the holes). Had to widen the cargo basket, so I cut the rails and inserted steel rods and drilled holes in inserted pins. Works great, and the box is waterproof.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> https://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4797635142.html
> 
> "Just had my Silver Oak cut down.
> 
> It's about 2 cords of uncut wood so buyer needs to cut and split the wood. The bad pieces should be used for outdoor fire pits or bonfires. The good parts are great for indoor burning.
> 
> Asking $240.00 obo
> 
> Please text or email if interested."
> 
> Do you guys see a lot of this around you? Man, that's (^) hilarious. Trying to charge someone $240 to take a way a tree. Lots of pieces still need to be bucked too.


See that kind of post all the time...those and the "free tree for cutting", which is 300 feet tall, 6 feet in diameter, and two feet from eight houses...


----------



## SteveSS

I'm guessing that you mean muffler to muffler facing opposite directions, when you say siamese. That was my thought process as well. Seems like it will maximize the space in the box, just like you're doing Mike. I'll have to fool around with it and see what works best


----------



## MustangMike

I feel like I scored today. A while back my daughter asked if I could get 2 cord of wood for one of her friends. I told her to have him call me. There was no call for a few weeks, so I brought most of my remaining wood to my daughter. Well, then the guy calls me and wants the two cords. I've given him some wood (enough for now), but was running out of sources close by.

I live in a thickly settled area. Almost every 1/3 acre lot has a house on it, with few exceptions (mostly non buildable for one reason or another). There is one undeveloped wooded lot that is about 2 blocks away, I walk the dogs past it all the time. It has several Ash leaners that are not on the ground. Well, today I saw the owner and asked if he minded if I take them for firewood, and he told me I could take whatever I want out of there! Wood shortage problem solved! I'll likely start on it next week after MZ season is over (runs through Tue).

It is nice to have good neighbors!


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> See that kind of post all the time...those and the "free tree for cutting", which is 300 feet tall, 6 feet in diameter, and two feet from eight houses...



lmao. I can understand people trying to recoup the cost to have the tree cut down and/or making a little cash but jeez, these people think firewood is a hot commodity. All you need is a chainsaw, van, and be in decent health to find free wood. Never noticed these crazy jokers as a oil burner.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, with the bars going though the opposite saw's handle.


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> If UR not pulling a trailer, just put one on those baskets on the back hitch. Worked great for me.
> 
> For transporting saws with the car, I bought a large Husky tool box at HD that will fit saws w/24" bars. I Siamese the saws (w/chain covers) and put 4 of them in the bottom of it, then foam cushions and other stuff on top (or in the holes). Had to widen the cargo basket, so I cut the rails and inserted steel rods and drilled holes in inserted pins. Works great, and the box is waterproof.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent idea, Mike.


----------



## SteveSS

I suppose I could always transport with the bars off and attach bars and chains in the woods to save the integrity of the box. Only take a couple minutes to put the bar and chain on.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## MustangMike

Nice Clint, that box looks better than mine, padded and everything! That looks like a 24" bar, is it?


----------



## mainewoods

Next door neighbor's. Both 24" bars. He cuts wood for a living and the woods roads he drives are pretty hard on chainsaws, if left in the back of a truck.


----------



## mainewoods

I was trying to show the piggy back way of putting 2 saws side by side in a carrying box.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's close to what Mike does, except he slips the saws bars inside the other saws wrap handle, locks them together. Uncle Mike, you talkin about Ryan? Those boys got it easy, they have you. I appreciate you helping with my wood, but your Son inlaw is spoiled with wood. Cut split and stacked........man did he pick the right girl to marry.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes (but not the Ryan on AS), and Yes!

So, how has UR wood been burning? 

I want to get up to the cabin again, but I think it got clobbered with snow yesterday. We may not be able to get back up there.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I figured, his pops has a homebuilt hydro splitter. I dunno I made it up and down the cabin trail once in feburary with the explorer, put snow chains on the front tires so I could steer. I think with the right tires we could make it, or bring a snowmobile.......


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh yeah, coldest it gets is 72* usually 75* plus....
Firewood is doing great.


----------



## MustangMike

His Pop also moved way upstate, and took the splitter with him.


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> I suppose I could always transport with the bars off and attach bars and chains in the woods to save the integrity of the box. Only take a couple minutes to put the bar and chain on.



Or just mount them left and right and laying sideways on the handlebars sticking out the front, so you can just mini harvester slash your way through the woods....

...unfortunately, that is something stoopid I would try...hmmm


----------



## MechanicMatt

UncleMike, ryan is a nice guy, bit I think he is a little soft. Used to have a good lookin girl but lost her, then started dating that other girl that treated him like her lil b1tch. Nice guy but he's gotta grow some nuts. He has a decent job so don't be afraid to charge him for your time and services


----------



## SteveSS

zogger said:


> Or just mount them left and right and laying sideways on the handlebars sticking out the front, so you can just mini harvester slash your way through the woods....
> 
> ...unfortunately, that is something stoopid I would try...hmmm



I have to say.....that idea ROCKS!! I might need a helper, though. Let me know when you'll be in town. We might even make the local news.


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> I have to say.....that idea ROCKS!! I might need a helper, though. Let me know when you'll be in town. We might even make the local news.



Fun to try once...good thing they have speech to text apps now, hard to type or swype with all your limbs and torso in a cast....

You could make one, sell it on ebay as a zombie apocalypse fighter ATV, then video that sucker..err.. "lucky winning bidder" using it.....heh heh heh


----------



## SteveSS

zogger said:


> Or just mount them left and right and laying sideways on the handlebars sticking out the front, so you can just mini harvester slash your way through the woods....
> 
> ...unfortunately, that is something stoopid I would try...hmmm





SteveSS said:


> I have to say.....that idea ROCKS!! I might need a helper, though. Let me know when you'll be in town. We might even make the local news.



I can see the news report now.....[Newscaster] - Two idiots were sent to the emergency room tonight in a bizarre 4-wheeler accident involving chain saws mounted to the handle bars to speed up the harvesting of fire wood. The driver was quoted as saying "Hold my beer and watch this s###", before the accident occurred. It's unknown whether either of them "should" survive.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't laugh, the pricker growth at my upstate property is so bad I've considered strapping two chainsaws upright on the sides and just driving it through!


----------



## mikey517

MustangMike said:


> Don't laugh, the pricker growth at my upstate property is so bad I've considered strapping two chainsaws upright on the sides and just driving it through!


Get pictures of that!


----------



## Toxic2

Scored my first oak tree today. red oak i think..man that stuff is heavy. sure hope its worth the btus..now if the rain would f off i could go get anothrr load..lol


----------



## zogger

Toxic2 said:


> Scored my first oak tree today. red oak i think..man that stuff is heavy. sure hope its worth the btus..now if the rain would f off i could go get anothrr load..lol



Nice load! Yep, looks like some sort of red oak.


----------



## mainewoods

It's worth it. Good score- go get some more!


----------



## MustangMike

Let it dry a long time, that wt = moisture!


----------



## mainewoods

Weight = moisture = wait.


----------



## SteveSS

Excellent scrounge, and very worth the btu's.


----------



## Ambull01

Oh yes, the super long oak waiting game. Think I may stick to other hard woods although I love the smell of red oak.


----------



## MustangMike

The most reliable hardwood, IMO, is Ash, drys fast, splits easy, good BTUs and a hard wood (used for baseball bats & shovel handles).


----------



## Toxic2

Well i took the majorities advice and went back for a second load...scored a paying job hauling branchs away too now..all in all a good day. there is much that will squat my HD f250 but dang that oak got some close..lol


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The most reliable hardwood, IMO, is Ash, drys fast, splits easy, good BTUs and a hard wood (used for baseball bats & shovel handles).



Well they all look the same to me. I must just be super duper tree retarded. Most tree bark look the same to me too.


----------



## Ambull01

Oh yeah.....I'M OFF TOMORROW!!!!!! GOING TO RUN THE CHAINSAW TOMORROW!!!! Hide your kids, hide your wife, Makita 6421 will be fueled tonight!

Sorry, just a little excited. I've already gone through a gallon of fuel mix tuning the carb. I can only imagine the amount of fuel I'll burn through actually cutting logs.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Well they all look the same to me. I must just be super duper tree retarded. Most tree bark look the same to me too.




They all look the same in the stove too...

Can't be picky when its free...its all BTUs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## wudpirat

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah.....I'M OFF TOMORROW!!!!!! GOING TO RUN THE CHAINSAW TOMORROW!!!! Hide your kids, hide your wife, Makita 6421 will be fueled tonight!
> 
> Sorry, just a little excited. I've already gone through a gallon of fuel mix tuning the carb. I can only imagine the amount of fuel I'll burn through actually cutting logs.


 
What have we done? Created a monster, with a chainsaw?
OK, have a blast. Keep that chain sharp and take a break often. When you get tired, you get sloppy.
Work safe.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> What have we done? Created a monster, with a chainsaw?
> OK, have a blast. Keep that chain sharp and take a break often. When you get tired, you get sloppy.
> Work safe.



lol, yep. Scrounging tomorrow then bucking up the poplar and oak logs on Saturday at the in-laws. I worked the Fiskars yesterday for about 3-4 hours. All I need is more fuel and somewhere to buy Stihl HP Ultra or whatever it's called mix. Can't find that stuff anywhere. May need a new chain soon too. Oh yeah, also need a raker gauge. 

I'll alternate with the chainsaw and the log splitter, that should keep me fresh. Then smack the Fiskars right before lunch to work up an appetite.


----------



## steved

I'm chasing deer this weekend, then focusing on my trailer rebuild...the next time I hit my parents place, I'll be cutting with a frenzy. I have an almost unlimited supply of firewood, its just a distance away.


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> I feel like I scored today. A while back my daughter asked if I could get 2 cord of wood for one of her friends. I told her to have him call me. There was no call for a few weeks, so I brought most of my remaining wood to my daughter. Well, then the guy calls me and wants the two cords. I've given him some wood (enough for now), but was running out of sources close by.
> 
> I live in a thickly settled area. Almost every 1/3 acre lot has a house on it, with few exceptions (mostly non buildable for one reason or another). There is one undeveloped wooded lot that is about 2 blocks away, I walk the dogs past it all the time. It has several Ash leaners that are not on the ground. Well, today I saw the owner and asked if he minded if I take them for firewood, and he told me I could take whatever I want out of there! Wood shortage problem solved! I'll likely start on it next week after MZ season is over (runs through Tue).
> 
> It is nice to have good neighbors!



Mike, that is a real good score locating that source a couple blocks away. Especially in your neck of the woods, because well................. you really aren't in the woods.  I'm lucky that I pretty much live in the forest, and I don't take it for granted. 

Funny, but yesterday as I was driving around I was noticing just how much storm damage wood is still laying all over town waiting for some one to clean it up and put it to use. Leaners, hangers, stuff on the ground. Enough to heat the entire town for a couple 3 years if it was harvested. As you know, this is a heavily wooded area and it's just everywhere. We had Irene, then Sandy, and a couple of seriously nasty thunderstorms. People who think like we do have been cutting this stuff for the last couple years, and plenty of it is being turned into firewood. Some guys figure they have a few years worth of wood from those storms. But sadly, an awful lot of it is just going to rot where it is.


----------



## MustangMike

Too true Bob. As I hunt both up on my property and down here, there are down trees everywhere. I don't ever remember it being this bad (except when my land got hit by the tornado). Unfortunately, down here, most of it is on public land, and you are prohibited from getting it, so it will go to waste.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Its sad how much goes to waste.


----------



## DFK

Speaking of "Going to Waste"
Was in Bankhead National Forest as few days back.
Way down in the wilderness area we found a White Oak that had fell over.
It was laying flat on the ground. The log was about 4' thick and it was about 30' to the first limb.
It will lay there and rot........... I am not opposed to Wilderness areas and I don't think the
whole world should be clear cut. But, It just burns me good to know that log will go to waste.

David


----------



## MustangMike

Don't usually see anything that nice, but I know what you mean. Often see good size Red Oak, Hickory, Ash, etc, same deal.


----------



## mainewoods

Don't very often see a red oak toppled over up here, it seems. Plenty of poplar and white birch though. By the time the white birch hit the ground they are already full of rot.


----------



## Stihl-kickin

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Keep your eyes open after a storm...after Hurricane Sandy, I kept driving by this one property which lost close to 60-70 large trees scattered over a 5 acre area...a year later they were still laying/leaning there so one day I stopped by and asked the homeowner if he wanted it "cleaned up" a bit or if he wanted the wood. He said he did want the wood, but didn't have the time nor equipment to get to it..so I told him I'd cut it up at my leisure and we'd split half the firewood. He jumped at the offer. I cut the trees up during the week (I'm retired) and he helps me split and stack on weekends...so far we cut and split about 10 cords and have tons to go...so it never hurts to ask...Good Luck !


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Don't very often see a red oak toppled over up here, it seems. Plenty of poplar and white birch though. By the time the white birch hit the ground they are already full of rot. View attachment 386120


What's that knobby tree next to the aspen log?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm going to guess a sick Beech.


----------



## Mike-M

lol this guys doing it wrong. I always cut the tree up before putting it in the truck


----------



## SteveSS

Yikes!!


----------



## farmer steve

Mike-M said:


> lol this guys doing it wrong. I always cut the tree up before putting it in the truck


OK you bunch of scroungers how much firewood is in this tree?


----------



## mainewoods

American beech, damaged by the beech bark beetle. Great firewood, just about as good as red oak.


----------



## Stihl-kickin

Check out my video of a nice log pile I found just by asking around...don't laugh too hard !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

The ability to "like" still appears to be disabled? 

Edit: fixed


----------



## zogger

Stihl-kickin said:


> Check out my video of a nice log pile I found just by asking around...don't laugh too hard !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




BWAHAHAHA! You goofballs, don't you know work is supposed to be serious? hehehe

Great vid man, big fun using the jeep skidder! BTW, great scrounge, all nice and neat there in a mountain!


----------



## Marshy

Hey guys, I've been working over time all this week. Helping with a big maintnenance window on a standby emergency diesel generator at work. Got eveything torn apart, see if I can get a pic to share. Its a Cooper Beddemer KSV-16-T. It turn a 4kV generator and make over 6000 hp. Its a v-16 turbocharged engine.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Hey guys, I've been working over time all this week. Helping with a big maintnenance window on a standby emergency diesel generator at work. Got eveything torn apart, see if I can get a pic to share. Its a Cooper Beddemer KSV-16-T. It turn a 4kV generator and make over 6000 hp. Its a v-16 turbocharged engine.



Well, the pickup world needs at least one of these in a truck, just to make the cummins guys sit down and be quiet...it would be worth it.....

hahahahaha!

Ya man, post some pics of the monstah engine!


----------



## SteveSS

Heck yeah! I'd like to see that monster too.

We finally had a little sunshine here today and the temp reached 50*. Managed to dry out the earth a bit, and I left the OWB with only one good round of hickory for the night so I can clear out some ash in the morning. Tomorrow will hopefully have some saw time involved. I have a small hickory that needs cutting, and there's a really big (bordering on monster sized) white oak over at my dad's house that fell a couple weeks ago that needs some attention. I need to get some pics of that one.


----------



## Marshy

Mike-M said:


> lol this guys doing it wrong. I always cut the tree up before putting it in the truck



That thing is nom-nom-noming a sidewalk! I wouldn't phuck with it!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hopefully the weater holds out tomorrow, gonna hit up the wood pile for the first time in a month.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Hey guys, I've been working over time all this week. Helping with a big maintnenance window on a standby emergency diesel generator at work. Got eveything torn apart, see if I can get a pic to share. Its a Cooper Beddemer KSV-16-T. It turn a 4kV generator and make over 6000 hp. Its a v-16 turbocharged engine.



I want that in my Caddy.


----------



## Ambull01

79 or 84cc kit definitely in my future. This saw is great but I need a tad bit more power. Got a small kine scrounge today (that's my Hawaii accent). Picked up maple (hoping it's sugar maple), some oak, and pine. Didn't feel like taking the pine but there's rounds all over the place. Seems no one wants to take it so I'd rather it sit in my yard vs rotting away in the woods. Saw cut through a big oak log easily. Spark plug is getting a tad more dark, around cocoa brown color with a touch of blackish coloring. Could lean it out some but I like the leeway of running it a tad rich. Made some noodles in the woods too. This saw loves noodling. 

A church right down the street from me had a tree cut down in their parking lot. The remains have been lying on the ground for about a week. I'm going to ask them if I can cut it up tomorrow or Sunday. They'll probably say no though for liability reasons. Also going to ask a homeowner about 5 houses down about a stack of wood sitting in their side yard. It's been sitting there in rounds since the summer. They also have really large rounds sitting in the same disheveled manner that the tree service left it. Weeds are growing all over it. Jeez, people should have a little more respect for free heating fuel.


----------



## firebrick43

Ambull01 said:


> I want that in my Caddy.


 
Why???, caddy wouldn't go anywhere, the frame would be on the ground. 

Had to go look that engine up. It's huge! This comes from a guy that makes 6000 hp Diesel engines. Ours turns over at 900 rpm instead of 600. Ours leave the factory on a rail car or a semi and trailer with up to 20 axels if the gen is attached and is still smaller than that old beast


----------



## mainewoods

Way to go ambull, they can't say "no" until you ask.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> ...
> A church right down the street from me had a tree cut down in their parking lot. The remains have been lying on the ground for about a week. *I'm going to ask them if I can cut it up tomorrow or Sunday*. They'll probably say no though for liability reasons. Also going to ask a homeowner about 5 houses down about a stack of wood sitting in their side yard. It's been sitting there in rounds since the summer. They also have really large rounds sitting in the same disheveled manner that the tree service left it. Weeds are growing all over it. Jeez, people should have a little more respect for free heating fuel.


 
Might want to reconsider cutting it up on sunday, apparently its a big day for them or something...


----------



## Marshy

firebrick43 said:


> Why???, caddy wouldn't go anywhere, the frame would be on the ground.
> 
> Had to go look that engine up. It's huge! This comes from a guy that makes 6000 hp Diesel engines. Ours turns over at 900 rpm instead of 600. Ours leave the factory on a rail car or a semi and trailer with up to 20 axels if the gen is attached and is still smaller than that old beast


 
Yup, only thing this engine would fit into is something on rails. It was paired with a generator and installed as a skid. It is 600 rpm 4-cycle diesel and has a 13.5" cylinder bore and 16.5" stroke. The turbocharger is 18" diameter. Any pictures I get will be just parts of the engine and not the whole thing. Its in a room and I couldnt even get half of it in one picture. The interesting thing is this starts and runs smoother than most normal automotive engines.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Might want to reconsider cutting it up on sunday, apparently its a big day for them or something...


After church silly. It could be their Christmas present to me


----------



## Marshy

No disappointments here.
Here are the valve covers looking over the top of the engine. As you can see it's about 20' long and each side has it's own platform on the side to be able to walk down the length of the head.







Valve cover off you can see the rocker arms, valve springs, half of the injector with the red cap...






Here is a cylinder head removed and the top of the piston.






Head bolt torque on this is over 1000 ft lbs.

Here a picture of a con rod, my hand for scale. Yellow blocks are counter weights.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice Marshy!


----------



## SteveSS

Very cool, Marshy!


----------



## wudpirat

I saw one about as big on a diesel sub many years ago. iirc it was a 16 cylinder and it was long.
The old sewer pipes reaked of diesel, not like the fresh air we had on the carrier.
I went aboard to watch a movie. They strung a bed sheet across the mess deck and half the crew sat on each side of the "screen". I got the side where every thing was backwards. Got to look through the periscope, that was neat.
There's more to this story but that's for another time.


----------



## Axfarmer

We had some good weather today and I got to split a little. I hope to get a few more cords done in the next couple of days.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

Axfarmer said:


> We had some good weather today and I got to split a little. I hope to get a few more cords done in the next couple of days.View attachment 386466


More pictures of that power king please!


----------



## Axfarmer

UpOnTheHill said:


> More pictures of that power king please!


UpOnTheHill, here you go sir.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

Very nice, thank you. I don't know a whole lot about them, but I've always liked the looks of em. They seem simple and easy to work on. I've seen a lot of attachments for em on the net.


----------



## dancan

Another few sticks scrounged up and added to the pile today 
I had spotted a couple of leaners this fall but they were too far in to go snatch with the van so I waited ....... LOL
Went out today with the Bota and drug them out 






So I drove the Bota to them and drug them out .











While not my favorite place to block up wood , I junked up what I drug out , went home and got my trailer , returned and drug the rounds home and got it all split before supper


----------



## Axfarmer

UpOnTheHill said:


> Very nice, thank you. I don't know a whole lot about them, but I've always liked the looks of em. They seem simple and easy to work on. I've seen a lot of attachments for em on the net.


I have had about 6 of them in all types, dual trans, loader.3pt hitch. They are pretty rugged for their size. I only use this tractor to move my splitter. I have a few more tractors too.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

My first go at milling...ill have some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## zogger

first ever load, red oak, on the zogger bogger MkI


----------



## mainewoods

That Kubota sure beats the way you used to do it,eh Dan?


----------



## dancan

Yup Clint , it sure does LOL
But , that sled haulin sure caused me a ton of pain but a world of good 
The tractor would not have gotten me to where I am today .
I guess now I'll have just make a much larger sled


----------



## MustangMike

MecanicMatt is having some computer trouble, so he asked me to post this pic of his work with the Fiskars today:


----------



## mainewoods

I'd say you have given that refurbished ankle enough of a workout. Hate to see anything happen after you've come so far.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks Uncle Mike, split four wagon loads with the kids "helping". Then played with the kids for a bit before sweeping the chimney. Weather was nice today, felt good to be outside breathing the fresh air!


----------



## mainewoods

Nice Matt. Does my heart good to see young fellers splittin' wood by hand.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Its great exercise, been splitting wood by hand for probably 25 years now.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> MecanicMatt is having some computer trouble, so he asked me to post this pic of his work with the Fiskars today:



Always nice to see what a fiskars can do!


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> OK you bunch of scroungers how much firewood is in this tree?



5-6 cords milked out, can't see the whole tree.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> 79 or 84cc kit definitely in my future. This saw is great but I need a tad bit more power. Got a small kine scrounge today (that's my Hawaii accent). Picked up maple (hoping it's sugar maple), some oak, and pine. Didn't feel like taking the pine but there's rounds all over the place. Seems no one wants to take it so I'd rather it sit in my yard vs rotting away in the woods. Saw cut through a big oak log easily. Spark plug is getting a tad more dark, around cocoa brown color with a touch of blackish coloring. Could lean it out some but I like the leeway of running it a tad rich. Made some noodles in the woods too. This saw loves noodling.
> 
> A church right down the street from me had a tree cut down in their parking lot. The remains have been lying on the ground for about a week. I'm going to ask them if I can cut it up tomorrow or Sunday. They'll probably say no though for liability reasons. Also going to ask a homeowner about 5 houses down about a stack of wood sitting in their side yard. It's been sitting there in rounds since the summer. They also have really large rounds sitting in the same disheveled manner that the tree service left it. Weeds are growing all over it. Jeez, people should have a little more respect for free heating fuel.



You are gonna like that pine once it is split and stacked and well dried. Throws heat great! Doesn't last long, but man, to get back up to speed in the morning it's great. And then I use the crotches and knots as just regular firewood, they burn longer, works just as good as anything else I have (well, hickory heartwood is amazing...). And easy to scrounge!


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Yup, only thing this engine would fit into is something on rails. It was paired with a generator and installed as a skid. It is 600 rpm 4-cycle diesel and has a 13.5" cylinder bore and 16.5" stroke. The turbocharger is 18" diameter. Any pictures I get will be just parts of the engine and not the whole thing. Its in a room and I couldnt even get half of it in one picture. The interesting thing is this starts and runs smoother than most normal automotive engines.



The biggest I ever had anything to do with was a detroit diesel 12 banger on a small fishing boat I worked on. I thought that was pretty big...Compared to yours though, looks like a moped engine.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That v16 make the durmax's I play with all day look like toys. That thing is mamonth.


----------



## svk

Every time someone mentions a big diesel generator this story comes to mind. 

A friend worked at one of the local mines and they had several generators like the one @Marshy posted. They would always laugh because when you would fire them up, oodles of bats that were roosting in the exhaust pipe would come barreling out. 

One time they went to turn over the engine and WHOOMP! It stopped suddenly. Tried it again and again. Nothing. Engine was apparently stuck. 

Pulled a head off and one of the cylinders was completely full of mashed bat. Apparently the one cylinder that had an open exhaust valve was deemed a very hospitable roosting spot and bats literally filled the entire cylinder. 

Needless to say, screens were added to all exhaust pipes after this.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Every time someone mentions a big diesel generator this story comes to mind.
> 
> A friend worked at one of the local mines and they had several generators like the one @Marshy posted. They would always laugh because when you would fire them up, oodles of bats that were roosting in the exhaust pipe would come barreling out.
> 
> One time they went to turn over the engine and WHOOMP! It stopped suddenly. Tried it again and again. Nothing. Engine was apparently stuck.
> 
> Pulled a head off and one of the cylinders was completely full of mashed bat. Apparently the one cylinder that had an open exhaust valve was deemed a very hospitable roosting spot and bats literally filled the entire cylinder.
> 
> Needless to say, screens were added to all exhaust pipes after this.


Lol I'd hate to be the guy cleaning that mess. Not going to happen on this one, it has a 18" turbocharger.


----------



## cantoo

I went scrounging to an auction sale today. Invested $150 in 1 ton of rice coal and an Alaskan stove for it. 50 bags hand bombed onto my truck and trailer. I just wanted the coal to throw into my OWB once in awhile but they sold the burner with it.
I'll get better pictures of the burner unit tomorrow. I was just gonna scrap steel it but apparently they have a bit of value yet.


----------



## SteveSS

Oh yeah! The previous owners of this house that we bought in May, left behind a very old indoor wood burner. I was going to scrap it, but I had seen a couple on Craigslist that folks had listed at $250 that didn't seem to be selling. I tossed mine up there for $100 and had people blowing up my phone to come get it. The guy that ended up getting here first drove two hours to pick that thing up. Made me wish that I had asked at least $150 after that, but my initial thought was to post it as scrap and just hope someone would come take it off my hands. Easiest $100 I've ever made. I hid it away in a drawer for either my second saw fund, or my mower fund, since I'll be needing a new mower in the spring.


----------



## svk

Resplit about a cord of wood from boiler size down to firewood size with the Fiskars tonight. 

Wood that was cut memorial day weekend and was reading 29% mc on Labor Day weekend is now at 22%. Not bad being we had over a month of constant below freezing temps thrown in there.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> You are gonna like that pine once it is split and stacked and well dried. Throws heat great! Doesn't last long, but man, to get back up to speed in the morning it's great. And then I use the crotches and knots as just regular firewood, they burn longer, works just as good as anything else I have (well, hickory heartwood is amazing...). And easy to scrounge!



Good deal. I keep questioning whether I should pick it up or leave it. Figured at the very least I could use it for the cool nights and mix it in with the hardwoods to get things going on the cold nights. 

Finally finished cutting up the oak at the in-laws and bucked most of the poplar logs. The Makita made me forget about taking pictures, I love running that thing. All I need now is a Poulan 655.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> You are gonna like that pine once it is split and stacked and well dried. Throws heat great! Doesn't last long, but man, to get back up to speed in the morning it's great. And then I use the crotches and knots as just regular firewood, they burn longer, works just as good as anything else I have (well, hickory heartwood is amazing...). And easy to scrounge!



I agree Zog. 

A big quarter on a bed of coals gets going quick. 

And if it's a piece that was close to the base and loaded with pitch.....


----------



## steved

I like having pine mixed in, for the previously mentioned reasons...plus, nobody else wants it because of the "creosote issues"...HA!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Reid:
grab that pine, dry it , split and stack it. Have to admit, lot of my pine is not dry but has slipped the bark.
When I forget the stove and feel the chill, I rake the ashes, find a few coals. a handful of noodles and couple pine splits.
Poof, I got a fire going again. Then pile on the hardwood.
Sometimes I just burn pine, the heat feels so good on these old bones, Have to monitor the stack temp, don't want to overfire.
At times, I use the pine to dry the hardwood, the borderline hardwood ( not quite ready to burn).
Don't be in a rush to install a BB on the 6421 you'll need 64cc more than 79cc. I would venture a guess that I use my Husky 455 and the Makita 6401 more than the Dolmar 7900. If you can score another HD Makita, then go for it.
The OEM 7900 P&C is the perfered route, you know what your getting, AM kits are a crap shoot,
Hey Zogger:
I like your wood wagon, has all the requirements, dent in the door, rusted out wheelwells, cant tell if the tail gate is bent. The only thing missing is the Duct tape and cardboard on the rear window.
Gotta get out of here before I get in more trouble.

CUL


----------



## svk

Enlisted some helpers this morning on my resplitting project. Me on the Fiskars and two kids on the DHT took care of things in short order.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Hey Reid:
> grab that pine, dry it , split and stack it. Have to admit, lot of my pine is not dry but has slipped the bark.
> When I forget the stove and feel the chill, I rake the ashes, find a few coals. a handful of noodles and couple pine splits.
> Poof, I got a fire going again. Then pile on the hardwood.
> Sometimes I just burn pine, the heat feels so good on these old bones, Have to monitor the stack temp, don't want to overfire.
> At times, I use the pine to dry the hardwood, the borderline hardwood ( not quite ready to burn).
> Don't be in a rush to install a BB on the 6421 you'll need 64cc more than 79cc. I would venture a guess that I use my Husky 455 and the Makita 6401 more than the Dolmar 7900. If you can score another HD Makita, then go for it.
> The OEM 7900 P&C is the perfered route, you know what your getting, AM kits are a crap shoot,
> Hey Zogger:
> I like your wood wagon, has all the requirements, dent in the door, rusted out wheelwells, cant tell if the tail gate is bent. The only thing missing is the Duct tape and cardboard on the rear window.
> Gotta get out of here before I get in more trouble.
> 
> CUL



Tailgate and all the glass is good! I even had a new/used windshield put in. Got the lights working, and three gauges work. I had one door window motor working, then it quit, but the vent windows work.

The zogger bogger MkII 3/4 ton, project for next year, is the one with cardboard for windows..it gots lots mo dents, too, but dang, twice the suspension of the MkI. I bought it for the axles and wheels, but got it running, so I'll finish it up "good enough" to be a runner/street legal. They both have the 6.2 detroits in them, the half ton is auto, 3/4 got a 4 speed manual.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Resplit about a cord of wood from boiler size down to firewood size with the Fiskars tonight.
> 
> Wood that was cut memorial day weekend and was reading 29% mc on Labor Day weekend is now at 22%. Not bad being we had over a month of constant below freezing temps thrown in there.



The stuff I bucked up yesterday, that redoak, has been down over two years and the inside was still reading in the 30s with my cheap moisture magic guess o meter..., looks "brand new" fresh cut, no difference from any standing live oak I have cut. That's going in the pile with the LA test wood for three years from now, replacing what I am burning now. I was busting the pieces small enough to pick up and hump outta the picker swamp, read, dirty nasty muddy ground, so used the anvil on a stick (henceforth AOS) to whack them. One hit, bang!

Love me some straight red oak! I have half a dozen more rounds to haul out this afternoon, I just tuckered out yesterday... Next to it is a nice straight pretty almost dead standing tulip poplar, I'll get that one next. Love that stuff too.


----------



## MustangMike

That Tulip (Yellow Poplar) is invading a lot of the woods around here, grows very fast, very tall and big around. With a quick glance, U can easily mistake the bark for Ash.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> That Tulip (Yellow Poplar) is invading a lot of the woods around here, grows very fast, very tall and big around. With a quick glance, U can easily mistake the bark for Ash.



Yep! It's like "ash lite". Looks very similar, cuts similar, splits similar, easy in other words, just not as many BTUs per stick, but great for mornings/fall/spring. Dries fast, so similar there, too.

If you get some gnarlier chunks you don't want to fool with, let them rot out on the ground, later on before you go fishing bust them open, huge giant white grubs, fat ones.


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds like beetle larvae.


----------



## svk

Who needs leaf springs when you have ash splits! . 

Heard my tire rubbing the fender and was dismayed to see I lost a leaf spring 40 miles from home. Jacked up the trailer and wedged in this split to finish the job. 

By far not the heaviest load I've hauled in this trailer, I guess it was just time.


----------



## Philbert

I once brought a trailer home using a come-along to hold the axle in position when the shackles broke.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Last load of oak from that tree today, with one of my supervisors inspecting. Thought I only had around five rounds left..wrong, forgot about all the branch wood, some big, from the top. Way down in the pickers, I shot putted and heaved one truckload out, that's it. There's another load down there but it can ooze back into the natural ecosystem...

Then two shots of the next one, cleared around a tulip poplar, stripped dead vines from it and debarked it for when I come back, that's where the felling cuts will be, so got rid of a lot of dirt first. Last pic shows the stack I am adding to on the left, and what I am pulling from this winter, on the right. Once the one on the right is gone, that will get rebuilt properly with railroad ties and pallets, then the wood on the left gets finished splitting and stacked over there. I try to make around four cord stacks, about what I use per season.


----------



## steved

Those seem like aweful thin springs? Mine are nearly 3/8" thick (each leaf)...

Couple places to check: Northern Tool, AgriSupply, and Truckspring.


----------



## SteveSS

Pretty lax day here. It's 12/14 and it was too hot to cut wood. Dad and I took down one small, dead cherry that ended up making 14 keeper rounds. Half of them with the middle starting to rot out, and the upper part of the tree was just fluff. Temp got up to almost 70 I think. Snow in the forecast for Wednesday and Thursday. Weird weather this December. Oh yeah......Found three baby mice in the hollow stump of that tree. No bigger than the first knuckle of one of my fingers. Didn't even think about taking a picture of them all laying in my glove.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Zogger, id focus most my energy on making the four speed truck a runner. Swap the bigger axles and anything that works into that truck. I hate gm auto transmissions.
Svk, I like your quick fix, McGyver would be proud.....but Chuck Norris would have just carried the trailer home.


----------



## svk

Steved, They are probably quarter inch. They really don't do anything, the trailer probably squats 1/2" from empty to full.

I'll pull it out over Christmas break and throw a new one in.


----------



## svk

On the scrounge note, I did spy a 10" yellow birch that will be coming home with me this spring. No splitting needed, just perfect overnight heat.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Hey Reid:
> grab that pine, dry it , split and stack it. Have to admit, lot of my pine is not dry but has slipped the bark.
> When I forget the stove and feel the chill, I rake the ashes, find a few coals. a handful of noodles and couple pine splits.
> Poof, I got a fire going again. Then pile on the hardwood.
> Sometimes I just burn pine, the heat feels so good on these old bones, Have to monitor the stack temp, don't want to overfire.
> At times, I use the pine to dry the hardwood, the borderline hardwood ( not quite ready to burn).
> Don't be in a rush to install a BB on the 6421 you'll need 64cc more than 79cc. I would venture a guess that I use my Husky 455 and the Makita 6401 more than the Dolmar 7900. If you can score another HD Makita, then go for it.
> The OEM 7900 P&C is the perfered route, you know what your getting, AM kits are a crap shoot,
> Hey Zogger:
> I like your wood wagon, has all the requirements, dent in the door, rusted out wheelwells, cant tell if the tail gate is bent. The only thing missing is the Duct tape and cardboard on the rear window.
> Gotta get out of here before I get in more trouble.
> 
> CUL



Yeah these noodles fire up quick. 
I'll run it at 64cc for about a year or so. You have a 7900 too? I'm jealous. 

I have a few scrounging ops lined up. I'll post pics if I remember to take them.


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> Zogger, id focus most my energy on making the four speed truck a runner. Swap the bigger axles and anything that works into that truck. I hate gm auto transmissions.
> Svk, I like your quick fix, McGyver would be proud.....but Chuck Norris would have just carried the trailer home.



The bigger axles/diffs and real nice wheels and tires are all on the 3/4 ton with the four speed already. It doesn't need much near as I can tell, just throw some money at it, set of injectors, batteries, and a pushbutton something for the glow plugs, the factory controller doesn't seem to work. I jumpered them for a test fireup. 3 out of the 8 suck, but whole sets are cheaper than buying three...the rest is normal stuff, fix the stupid electric windows, scrounge a tailgate, hood and another windshield, work on the lights, etc. So, I really don't have to move anything around, nothing major, should have two good runners by next summer. If not, I still got enough parts to make and keep running one of them.


----------



## dancan

I didn't get in the woods yesterday but I did go pickup 4 spruce logs for milling and got a bonus stick of maple while there 
I was going to go and run the skiddah but when I got home with the logs I had to move a pile of wood so I could unload , been so wet here I couldn't get the little Bota out of the back yard because the wet clay soil turned to grease in a hurry , plugged up the treads on the turf tires and gave me the traction of 4 helium filled balloons so out came the old school wheel barrow and got it done . 
The logs will haveta wait till next weekend .


----------



## mainewoods

Had a couple of scroungers show up in my driveway the other day looking for a score.


----------



## Philbert

Oh, Deer!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Had a couple of scroungers show up in my driveway the other day looking for a score.View attachment 386960



That's cool! Do you throw some feed out for them in ther winter?

I don't get wild guys like that closeby, too many dogs. Get like possums or coyotes sneak through fast, that's it.


----------



## Red97

Not much of a haul today. ran out of daylight. Glad I fixed the speeco These rounds were about 20-24" And did not want to split. had to axe every piece apart. Sad thing is most were straight pieces. The 925's earned their keep.


----------



## svk

Red97 said:


> Not much of a haul today. ran out of daylight. Glad I fixed the speeco These rounds were about 20-24" And did not want to split. had to axe every piece apart. Sad thing is most were straight pieces. The 925's earned their keep.


Nice looking Homelites!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Nice looking Homelites!



I was going to say the same thing. Had no idea Homelites made real saws. WTH happened to my Homelite?


----------



## Red97

Ambull01 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Had no idea Homelites made real saws. WTH happened to my Homelite?


 
They got sold and more interested in profit vs quality. They let you know they are real, Heavy Loud and no Anti vibe. Lol The old ones are a Real lot of things


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Had no idea Homelites made real saws. WTH happened to my Homelite?


I'd say Homelite went in a different direction since the glory days. My grandpa had a Super EZ and also one of the C-5's that I had for a while. Lots of vibration and loud as heck but well built stuff.


----------



## svk

Red97 said:


> They got sold and more interested in profit vs quality. They let you know they are real, Heavy Loud and no Anti vibe. Lol The old ones are a Real lot of things


LOL we were typing the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Red97

Here are some real ones to look for Ambull01


----------



## Ambull01

Red97 said:


> Here are some real ones to look for Ambull01


lmao! Holy crap, that's just a photoshop bar top left right? Please tell my you don't actually use that thing.


----------



## svk

Beauties!!!


----------



## mainewoods

zogger said:


> That's cool! Do you throw some feed out for them in the winter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put out cracked corn for the mourning doves. Think I have created a monster. Need a part time job in order to feed 'em. Thank god the bears haven't found out yet.


----------



## dancan

Repeat after me Clint "Step into my parlour" said the spider to the fly .... LOL


----------



## Red97

Ambull01 said:


> lmao! Holy crap, that's just a photoshop bar top left right? Please tell my you don't actually use that thing.


 
No photoshop there. Those are my current work saws. LOL. I have used it to buck 1 piece of 20" cherry. Not too thrilled about sharpening 166 drivers. I need to go through and grind off every other cutter and make it a skip chain. 60" full comp pulls pretty hard.
I do have a monster oak I want to buck up sometime. About 64" diameter, It's gona take forever to split it.


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah , they are gettin' way to friendly Dan. Especially since they are almost standing in mother's kitchen garden.


----------



## Red97

svk said:


> I'd say Homelite went in a different direction since the glory days. My grandpa had a Super EZ and also one of the C-5's that I had for a while. Lots of vibration and loud as heck but well built stuff.


 
NEVER underestimate the Super EZ! EVER





I love these little buggers..


----------



## MustangMike

Instead of surf & turf, Clint is going to invite us over for Fur&Feathers!!!! Clint, they make them explosive charges so that U just cover them all with a net!

Hey, I should have had a second one today, but instead of going "bang" the MZ went "Footthhhh", and a lot of fire & smoke about 50 yds out. Can't figure if I forgot to stuff a bullet in, or if it dislodged. The deer actually semi circled around to try and figure what happened. I just stayed still in my tree stand, and they did not pick me up. Tomorrow is the last day of MZ season, I hope they come back!

At least I got to see them, so not a boring afternoon!


----------



## SteveSS

Nice collection, Red.


----------



## SteveSS

There's a Super XL on my local CL right now that looks to be in decent shape, for $125. I think you're too far away to add it to the collection though.


----------



## Red97

SteveSS said:


> There's a Super XL on my local CL right now that looks to be in decent shape, for $125. I think you're too far away to add it to the collection though.


 
Thanks for the heads up, but I Have 5 sxl runners currently. Good saws but they don't hold a candle to the Super xl 925.


----------



## benp

Red97 said:


> NEVER underestimate the Super EZ! EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these little buggers..



A little over gunned there weren't you?

That is absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Red97

benp said:


> A little over gunned there weren't you?
> 
> That is absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!


 
LOL I cant afford a pole saw.


----------



## Ambull01

Red97 said:


> No photoshop there. Those are my current work saws. LOL. I have used it to buck 1 piece of 20" cherry. Not too thrilled about sharpening 166 drivers. I need to go through and grind off every other cutter and make it a skip chain. 60" full comp pulls pretty hard.
> I do have a monster oak I want to buck up sometime. About 64" diameter, It's gona take forever to split it.



I would hate having to hand sharpen that thing. It has the power to pull that chain?


----------



## Red97

Ambull01 said:


> I would hate having to hand sharpen that thing. It has the power to pull that chain?


 
The big saw in the group shot. will 100cc of reed valve torque. pushing over 190psi if the clutch cover wasn't in the way on the lil saw it would spin the chain. LOL


----------



## Ambull01

Red97 said:


> The big saw in the group shot. will 100cc of reed valve torque. pushing over 190psi if the clutch cover wasn't in the way on the lil saw it would spin the chain. LOL



Nice. I have a new found respect for Homelite now.


----------



## svk

Red97 said:


> LOL I cant afford a pole saw.


Now that is funny!!!!


----------



## greendohn

scored a nice mix of ash, hard maple and red oak yesterday, it's still on the truck and will find it's way to the woodshed today.


----------



## zogger

greendohn said:


> scored a nice mix of ash, hard maple and red oak yesterday, it's still on the truck and will find it's way to the woodshed today.



Nice, about perfect sized ash rounds there!


----------



## greendohn

zogger said:


> Nice, about perfect sized ash rounds there!


 Thanks, zogger, I'm fortunate enough to have access to 40 acres of this stuff!! Now, if the ground would dry up or freeze so i could get after more of it!!


----------



## mainewoods

Excellent score indeed. Man it don't get much better than that. How did you luck out on 40 acres of those beauty's?


----------



## greendohn

mainewoods said:


> Excellent score indeed. Man it don't get much better than that. How did you luck out on 40 acres of those beauty's?



A very generous farmer (like 2 or 3 thousand acres) has had it logged and actually thanked me and my pal for helping him clean it up!! 
I've some experience, in years past, in the ag/heavy equipment repair and matn. and offered to help the ol' boy in the annual servicing/cleaning of his equipment when harvesting was finished and he said no thanks,,that's my boys job,,he's gonna' get all this stuff one of these days and he's gonna' earn it!! LOL..He just ask that we don't cut ruts in the no-till..
This woodlot is the best score I've ever had and the owner is truly THE most generous and gracious guys I've ever cut wood on..I'm very thankful.


----------



## mainewoods

Did you already know him or was it a random stop and ask? Scroungers like all the details!


----------



## Mike-M

some free oak just popped up on my local CL, its actually in the next neighborhood over from me. Problem is my back yard is too small to store wood I cant burn for 2 years. If its still there after work, I'll grab it and try to find somewhere to stash it for a couple years. 

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4807467813.html


----------



## Ambull01

@mainewoods check these out. Sort of the same general principle that you use, I think





Picture's not that great, couldn't get the phone to focus. Mother in-law gave us that. There's a little candle on the bottom of the cup cake wrappers. Works great. A great, cheap gift idea too lol.


----------



## greendohn

mainewoods said:


> Did you already know him or was it a random stop and ask? Scroungers like all the details!



A guy I work with found it, as always, I made it a point to meet the owner. Back in October they were harvesting the fields(soybeans) and I introduced myself, thanked him and ask for any "guidlines" got his phone number and let him know I'm a working man with my own insurances,(health, long term/short disability, auto) and there no liabilities with me being on his property..


----------



## SCBBQ

I haven't been around in a few weeks my laptop crapped out on me. I finally got back online!!! I told y'all about my neighbor getting a big red oak cut down a few week back. This is the second and smaller of the 2 loads my dad took home. I missed the first load because I was working.


----------



## zogger

Mike-M said:


> some free oak just popped up on my local CL, its actually in the next neighborhood over from me. Problem is my back yard is too small to store wood I cant burn for 2 years. If its still there after work, I'll grab it and try to find somewhere to stash it for a couple years.



The only way that could be better is if they split it, delivered it and stacked it for you! That's how to scrounge!


----------



## SteveSS

Mike-M said:


> some free oak just popped up on my local CL, its actually in the next neighborhood over from me. Problem is my back yard is too small to store wood I cant burn for 2 years. If its still there after work, I'll grab it and try to find somewhere to stash it for a couple years.
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4807467813.html



It wouldn't be there when you got off work if I lived in your neighborhood.


----------



## mainewoods

Mike-M said:


> some free oak just popped up on my local CL, its actually in the next neighborhood over from me. Problem is my back yard is too small to store wood I cant burn for 2 years. If its still there after work, I'll grab it and try to find somewhere to stash it for a couple years.
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4807467813.html


Good luck mike, hope it's still there for ya. All stacked nice and neat for you too. I think I would be leaving work a little early myself.


----------



## mainewoods

SCBBQ said:


> I haven't been around in a few weeks my laptop crapped out on me. I finally got back online!!! I told y'all about my neighbor getting a big red oak cut down a few week back. This is the second and smaller of the 2 loads my dad took home. I missed the first load because I was working.
> 
> 
> View attachment 387244




Glad to see you're back online SCBBQ. Great score!


----------



## SCBBQ

mainewoods said:


> Glad to see you're back online SCBBQ. Great score!



Thanks.. Yes it was a good score. The tree guys cut it to length and help load it!! The big rounds went on the first load they were 22-24" and most of tree was straight. Should be pretty easy splittin'. Dad was more than happy to haul it away for them.


----------



## mainewoods

How did you happen to find that score?


----------



## SCBBQ

mainewoods said:


> How did you happen to find that score?



A few cold beverages and some good bbq can work wonders!! lol

We invite neighbors over a few times a year for bbq . After they tried the real deal, any hardwood that is taken usually comes our way.


----------



## mainewoods

That scrounging method is a new one on me. Excellent!


----------



## wudpirat

A slight variation on the "Old Bait & Switch".
You want more BBQ ? get me more hardwood.


----------



## mainewoods

BBQ's seem to be a big thing down south I guess.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> BBQ's seem to be a big thing down south I guess.


OK, so you can host a lobster boil!

Philbert


----------



## SCBBQ

mainewoods said:


> BBQ's seem to be a big thing down south I guess.



Yup bbq's here are kind of events. Like family get togethers, holidays and block parties. I am giving my age away for those who remember, but when I was a kid politicans would have a bbq and host kind of a rally during their election campaigns. None of these are as common as they use to be.
The sad part is that it is mostly done with charcoal or gas now. Dhec regs will not allow new bbq joints to cook with wood and most people who cook at home don't want to go through the trouble or work of using real wood.
When people get a taste of real pit cooked bbq done over hard wood coals they understand why we go through the trouble. We have a saying good bbq starts with a chainsaw. There is no substitute for the real wood coals, direct heat and time. 
We had a neighbor come over and eat. He told use his son-n-law thought he cooked the best q ever. He took pictures and measurements of the pit and burn barrel and watched what we did. He went and told his son-n-law he didn't know what he was doing. This was how you do the real deal. lol


----------



## mainewoods

I throw a steak on the grill in the winter when it isn't so hot out. A good snow storm and a stiff drink makes the steak taste better.


----------



## svk

No bbq's up here unfortunately. We can put on a pretty good wild game feed or fish fry though.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> No bbq's up here unfortunately. We can put on a pretty good wild game feed or fish fry though.


I might just have some walleye tonight now that you mentioned it!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> I might just have some walleye tonight now that you mentioned it!


I'd like to get the spear house out and stick a nice fat pike. Maybe over Christmas break.


----------



## MechanicMatt

UncleMike,you going to the wood lot tomorrow to get Ryans load? Be safe with those leaners.


----------



## mainewoods

I don't know about everyone else, but this has been a fairly "open" winter around here so far. Less than a foot of snow in the woods right now and the last few storms have been more wet than white. Just enough snow to keep the wood clean when hauling out logs, and easy to get around in the woods. Perfect conditions for scrounging.


----------



## SCBBQ

Scott's BBQ in Hemmingway, SC cooks as close to the bbq we cook as any restaurant I have tried. Our techniques vary slightly, but the way the cooking is done is the same.

I found a short film that shows them cooking and the work that goes into it and thought y'all might enjoy. http://southdocs.org/cutchopcook-is-sizzling/

This is how I was taught to cook bbq and how it was done until at most restaurants up to 20 years or so ago.


----------



## SCBBQ

mainewoods said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but this has been a fairly "open" winter around here so far. Less than a foot of snow in the woods right now and the last few storms have been more wet than white. Just enough snow to keep the wood clean when hauling out logs, and easy to get around in the woods. Perfect conditions for scrounging.



The weather has been fluctuating here. We have had lows in the 20s and highs near 70 in the last few weeks. It's been a real crap shoot. We had snow Nov, 1. which was some kind of record for earliest ever. I think after the start of the new year it will get cool and stay cool. That's the way I like it.


----------



## SteveSS

That made me hungry. I didn't see any slaw though. I like a bit of slaw on my BBQ sammiches. Just a bit though.


----------



## SteveSS

We just had our first dusting of snow last night. Nothing to speak of, but it looks nice.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> No bbq's up here unfortunately. We can put on a pretty good wild game feed or fish fry though.



There are, just not as prevelant as down south.

I've heard great things about this place in Walker. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Piggy-BBQ/169248846457835

Also, there are a few guys running around with bbq trucks that are supposed to be really good.

Aaaaaand, don't forget about the Lutefisk feeds up here.


----------



## svk

You upstate NY guys need to go to PJ's BBQ in Saratoga. Best brisket I've ever had and the other stuff isn't bad either.


----------



## svk

Here's a TBT picture. The first time I introduced my boys to working around a saw. I was younger, thinner, and there's even paint on that bar which I'm still using.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, UR thread has over 200 pages, and still goin STRONG!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ambull01

Well, I have a possible scrounge score. How much of a score remains to be seen. Found a guy on CL that has up to ten oak trees he wants to be rid of. All standing I believe. Asked him if there's anything near the trees that could be damaged. Told me there's a house nearby. Depending on how close the house is, I may just totally pass on this. I don't really know if I want live oak which will take years to cure and not that comfortable felling right now. Man it sucks being a newb.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe you can find yourself a falling buddy - someone who is (legitimately) experienced, and who will split your score with you?

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Maybe you can find yourself a falling buddy - someone who is (legitimately) experienced, and who will split your score with you?
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, that's the smartest thing to do. I've been trying to think about who I could contact. Only people I know with legit experience are kind of unreliable. I freaking hate unreliable people. One of the reasons I started working out by myself. Oh well, I'll figure something out.


----------



## SCBBQ

Ambull01 said:


> Well, I have a possible scrounge score. How much of a score remains to be seen. Found a guy on CL that has up to ten oak trees he wants to be rid of. All standing I believe. Asked him if there's anything near the trees that could be damaged. Told me there's a house nearby. Depending on how close the house is, I may just totally pass on this. I don't really know if I want live oak which will take years to cure and not that comfortable felling right now. Man it sucks being a newb.



One of the scores I posted picture of a few weeks back was an oak tree that partially split and was hanging close to a house and fence. The neighborhood HOA wanted the tree down for safety reasons and we wanted to scrounge the wood. My dad looked at it and said I can do it, but I'm not taking any liability if a rope breaks or the limbs decide to give. The HOA called in a tree guy who did the same thing we were going to do. Everything went well, but the tree guy had insurance in case it didn't.

Dad is nowhere near a noob, but knows Mr. murphy is always there waiting on you.


----------



## Ambull01

SCBBQ said:


> One of the scores I posted picture of a few weeks back was an oak tree that partially split and was hanging close to a house and fence. The neighborhood HOA wanted the tree down for safety reasons and we wanted to scrounge the wood. My dad looked at it and said I can do it, but I'm not taking any liability if a rope breaks or the limbs decide to give. The HOA called in a tree guy who did the same thing we were going to do. Everything went well, but the tree guy had insurance in case it didn't.
> 
> Dad is nowhere near a noob, but knows Mr. murphy is always there waiting on you.



Right. If there was nothing else around but wide open space I would gladly do it. Sounds like this dude just wants to skip having to pay for tree removal. I would also have to take all the limbs. I'm going to pass on it. Still have the road side scrounge where everything is already bucked (may have to noodle a few rounds though). No need to get greedy.


----------



## wudpirat

I know what you mean, if it aint a blow down or a wind fall I get very nervous,
Damn trees will kill you if they can.
Even laying on the ground, they still can get you.
Love my hard hat, saved me more than once.
There's more to this tale, but I'll leave it to your imagination. BDDT
OBTW, no blood was spilled, no trips to the ER, but did see stars.
PPE, don't leave home without it.

The stupidity is strong in this one. YOTA


----------



## 7sleeper

See it similar to SCBBQ,

You can find often similar adds, where house owners want to save on the money instead of getting a pro in to do the job. We are talking probably a few hundred to thousand dollars, depending on how problomatic the trees are. If something goes wrong the guy with the saw in the hand is at fault! Never forget that! Perhaps you could comprimise with the homeowner and have the trees felled professionally and you take care to the rest. But to be honest I believe that the homeowner already got a quote from a pro and had to sit down for a few moments to rethink his options....

7


----------



## Ambull01

7sleeper said:


> See it similar to SCBBQ,
> 
> You can find often similar adds, where house owners want to save on the money instead of getting a pro in to do the job. We are talking probably a few hundred to thousand dollars, depending on how problomatic the trees are. If something goes wrong the guy with the saw in the hand is at fault! Never forget that! Perhaps you could comprimise with the homeowner and have the trees felled professionally and you take care to the rest. But to be honest I believe that the homeowner already got a quote from a pro and had to sit down for a few moments to rethink his options....
> 
> 7



So you would still be liable holding the saw even though the home/land owner gave you permission to cut it?


----------



## 7sleeper

The person doing the cut is responsible. Just that simple. If on the other hand your boss orders you "do that cut", it would be his fault. Of course as a pro you could always decline if it was too risky and if you didn't decline although it was risky you might be half at fault. But that is something that would be taken care of in front of a judge. 

7


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> So you would still be liable holding the saw even though the home/land owner gave you permission to cut it?


Get it on paper that he/she will hold you harmless, and that might be a different story. 

Where I live (city) you have to be licensed and insured to cut branches over 2 inches in diameter, and they recently added a requirement to have at least one Certified Arborist in your company. So, you could be in violation of some regulation, even if the home owner gives you permission.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Well I just may have to re-evaluate my whole scrounge approach now. I'm going to carry around a folder with release of liability forms and have the owner sign before I start cutting. 

Two inches! I may be moving out of that city if I lived there.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> So you would still be liable holding the saw even though the home/land owner gave you permission to cut it?



Here is a possibility. I agree with the others, joe home owner trying to get free work done, hazardous removals. whole thread on this here, craigslist laffs.

Make a counter offer, he gets the licensed tree service to get the trees on the ground and chip and haul off the branches for much less than a total job. You come in and buck and haul off the logs. He saves some money, you get an easy scrounge.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Two inches! I may be moving out of that city if I lived there.



We don't have a big wood burner in the city. And we have EAB restrictions about bringing wood in or out.

The City lets us clean up storm damage trees, and the City crews will even let me scrounge from their cuts if I get there before the chip truck. Between that and my neighbors trimming, I am able to scrounge more than enough wood for our use.

Philbert


----------



## wudpirat

A good scrounge gets there before the chip truck. Rule #1


----------



## MustangMike

Often, those release forms don't mean squat - legally. They just make you thing so.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Often, those release forms don't mean squat - legally. They just make you thing so.



Yeah I've heard that too.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Often, those release forms don't mean squat - legally. They just make you thing so.


+1 
+1
+1!!!!!

You cut down a tree that causes damage, you are liable. Even OJ's attorneys couldn't get you out of that.


----------



## svk

The other scary thing. If your neighbor comes over to help on your land and hurts himself, your insurance pays. Happened to my neighbor. Guy on the other side of him (in his mid 70's at the time) was over helping clean up blowdown. This guy shouldn't have been running a saw let alone walking across downed trees. He fell off and hurt himself pretty badly. It cost our friend a mid 5 figure sum. Go figure.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The other scary thing. If your neighbor comes over to help on your land and hurts himself, your insurance pays. Happened to my neighbor. Guy on the other side of him (in his mid 70's at the time) was over helping clean up blowdown. This guy shouldn't have been running a saw let alone walking across downed trees. He fell off and hurt himself pretty badly. It cost our friend a mid 5 figure sum. Go figure.



Well I can see where that would make sense. I would think the same would be true with inviting someone over to clear a tree. Well maybe not quite the same lol. I'm just not touching anything that is remotely close to something it could damage.


----------



## Ambull01

So really the release of liability sounds more like a benefit to the home/land owner. Seems to me like it's just a written document for their benefit saying you, the dude with a chainsaw, releases them from liability in case of accidentally cutting your hand off.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Well I can see where that would make sense. I would think the same would be true with inviting someone over to clear a tree. Well maybe not quite the same lol. I'm just not touching anything that is remotely close to something it could damage.


The problem with this was the guy came over offering to help then made stupid choices causing himself to get hurt. Completely out of control of the land owner.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> So really the release of liability sounds more like a benefit to the home/land owner. Seems to me like it's just a written document for their benefit saying you, the dude with a chainsaw, releases them from liability in case of accidentally cutting your hand off.


Depends how it is written but possibly. As mike said these are usually worthless.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The problem with this was the guy came over offering to help then made stupid choices causing himself to get hurt. Completely out of control of the land owner.



Right I know. Sounds pretty crappy. Almost like shooting/hurting a burglar and then being sued.


----------



## svk

On that note, my kids go to the "bounce house" places every so often. You need to sign a legal release saying if the kid gets hurt ie bumping into another kid, jumping off equipment, etc they aren't liable. But you bet your a.. that if there is negligence with equipment maintenance and someone gets hurt, the company is footing the bill.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Right I know. Sounds pretty crappy. Almost like shooting/hurting a burglar and then being sued.


Yeah or some dumbo climbing over a fence marked with "no tresspassing" and "beware of dog" signs then getting mauled by the dog and suing. Must be the dog's fault. SMH


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Yeah or some dumbo climbing over a fence marked with "no tresspassing" and "beware of dog" signs then getting mauled by the dog and suing. Must be the dog's fault. SMH



lol. Yep, I love it. Just break into my house and steal all the crap you want, just don't sue me. 

I know those bouncing houses all too well. My kids love them. So do I actually. 

My town has a weekly free lawyer session at the library. I'm going to write down some scrounge related questions and pick his/her brain.


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> Well I just may have to re-evaluate my whole scrounge approach now. I'm going to carry around a folder with release of liability forms and have the owner sign before I start cutting.
> 
> Two inches! I may be moving out of that city if I lived there.




Ambull- if you are going to cut down trees 20' or higher on a persons property, the state of Maryland requires you have a license along with insurance etc. Stick with cutting up the downed stuff for now. That homeowner would be taking advantage of you.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Ambull- if you are going to cut down trees 20' or higher on a persons property, the state of Maryland requires you have a license along with insurance etc. Stick with cutting up the downed stuff for now. That homeowner would be taking advantage of you.



What regulation is this? Trying to find something about it online. I'm reading a MD regulation on the DNR website. Saw this: Exceptions-license requirement does not apply to cutting firewood and timber for domestic use by the owner or his tenant. Also read something about trees on private property is the sole responsibility of the owner. I could understand if I was advertising and charging to cut down trees but not to do it for free/firewood purposes.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> Ambull- if you are going to cut down trees 20' or higher on a persons property, the state of Maryland requires you have a license along with insurance etc. Stick with cutting up the downed stuff for now. That homeowner would be taking advantage of you.



Just so there's no confusion, I'm not calling you a liar or doubting you in any way lol. I know nothing about MD state law regarding tree care/trimming. I just like to read and see things for myself. I don't really like to do the whole he said she said thing. This way, going forward, I'll know not to cut down 20' + trees because MD code ------- says I'm not allowed. Thanks


----------



## Philbert

Some laws may only apply to fee for services work, or not. Call them and ask.

In my City, they said that they did not want homeowners getting hurt or hacking up trees that are hard to replace. Takes a lot of years for a large tree to grow, and only a few minutes for someone to hack it in a way that damages its growth. Even on private property, it could affect the character/value of the neighborhood, hit utilities, etc. Might not stand up to a court challenge, but that was their rationale. And boulevard trees belong to the City, except that the homeowner has to maintain the boulevard, but can't trim the trees, . . . . !

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Some laws may only apply to fee for services work, or not. Call them and ask.
> 
> In my City, they said that they did not want homeowners getting hurt or hacking up trees that are hard to replace. Takes a lot of years for a large tree to grow, and only a few minutes for someone to hack it in a way that damages its growth. Even on private property, it could affect the character/value of the neighborhood, hit utilities, etc. Might not stand up to a court challenge, but that was their rationale. And boulevard trees belong to the City, except that the homeowner has to maintain the boulevard, but can't trim the trees, . . . . !
> 
> philbert



I will, that's why I'm going to speak to a lawyer!

All that makes perfect sense lol. Sounds sort of like my requirement to keep my portion of the sidewalk clear yet it's not really my property and is on the edge of my front yard.


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> Clint, UR thread has over 200 pages, and still goin STRONG!!! Congrats!




All thanks to you fellers. Without your input this thread would have just been another blip, buried on the back pages. But the best part is that there has been over 91,000 views. Hopefully everyone that saw this thread got some helpful ideas out of it. It sure seems there is a lot of interest in scrounging firewood, so it should be helpful having all this shared knowledge and experience in one spot.


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> What regulation is this? Trying to find something about it online. I'm reading a MD regulation on the DNR website. Saw this: Exceptions-license requirement does not apply to cutting firewood and timber for domestic use by the owner or his tenant. Also read something about trees on private property is the sole responsibility of the owner. I could understand if I was advertising and charging to cut down trees but not to do it for free/firewood purposes.




My only concern was when you thought about responding to the CL ad. If you were working on his property and something bad happened to yourself or his property, you could be exposing yourself to a lot of headaches from the state. Having said that, the state tries to enforce the requirement but really doesn't have the manpower or budget to do it. Just be aware our fine state has regulations on just about everything.


----------



## Marshy

Just fired up that diesel earlier today I was working on. Thats 8 days of maintenance and I worked over 100 hours in that time. To hear that engine hunting on a cold start is like a symphony to my ears. There's nothing cooler than a 6300 hp on a cold start hunting, down right amazing I wish I had a video.


----------



## dancan

No video , didn't happen ...... LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Well, did some cutting on that lot I got permission to take firewood from about a week ago, but did not get over there till mid afternoon. Got some before pics, but the after will have to wait as it was dark by the time I was done.

The good news is the two Ash leaners I was most interested in were both still solid, so I'm going to harvest some good wood (in the pic, they are both leaning to the rt). Both trees have been cut to length.

With both of them, I started cutting the trunk out from under them, but they were both hung up in the same dead Elm tree, so when I got close I hooked my Maasden rope come along to them and pulled them down. Glad I did it that way. I cut the larger tree first, and I had to pull it a lot to get it to drop, then I did the smaller tree. When I pulled on that one, one of the large branches from the Elm broke off and came down with it. It cracked like crazy, but I'm not sure if I would have heard it running my saw, but either which way I'm glad I was further away from it when it happened. It really came crashing down!

You can see the Elm in the first pic, but it is blocked in the second pic, and the larger Ash is leaning more (about 45 degrees). They were not giants, but long trunks and good firewood!

I hope to get back there tomorrow and will take some more pics if I do.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> My only concern was when you thought about responding to the CL ad. If you were working on his property and something bad happened to yourself or his property, you could be exposing yourself to a lot of headaches from the state. Having said that, the state tries to enforce the requirement but really doesn't have the manpower or budget to do it. Just be aware our fine state has regulations on just about everything.



True. I actually responded to the ad last night. Specifically asked him if there was anything around the trees that could be damaged lol. That's when he/she mentioned the house. 

I'll definitely pass on the ad. Just going to concentrate on getting all of the road side scrounge up first.


----------



## svk

Hey ambull. 

Just a thought. Can you locate any private wood lots to cut from? That way you could be hauling full van loads of wood rather than a tree here or there. 

Also what does MD law say about cutting downed wood from public land. I know in NY it's a no-no and MN is no problem.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Hey ambull.
> 
> Just a thought. Can you locate any private wood lots to cut from? That way you could be hauling full van loads of wood rather than a tree here or there.
> 
> Also what does MD law say about cutting downed wood from public land. I know in NY it's a no-no and MN is no problem.



Possibly. Since this is my first year, I'm just doing a feeling out process. Trying to see how hard/easy it is to find enough scrounge opportunities. If it's slim pickings, I may look into some type of pay to cut lots. If there is such a thing near me. 

I've called a state forest near me. They used to give out permits to the public for downed trees. They no longer do that, not sure why.


----------



## steved

Check another state forest, might just be that one. The forests in Pennsylvania open and close wood cutting all the time. You rarely cut in the same place twice...

Ask about a fuel wood or fire wood cutting permit...


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> Check another state forest, might just be that one. The forests in Pennsylvania open and close wood cutting all the time. You rarely cut in the same place twice...
> 
> Ask about a fuel wood or fire wood cutting permit...



Will do. Should just drive on up to PA.


----------



## steved

$15/cord...six cords a year, permit is good for a month.

I found one of the Pa forests where nobody else cuts, had some bigger trees right next to the road. The only thing about cutting on the forest is getting the most bang for the buck...got to be able to move on it in a month, and haul a decent amount at one shot. That's why I had that 18ft/10k trailer setup to haul a cord at a time. I only had a small window and it was a haul to the cutting spot from the house.


----------



## svk

I'm spoiled up here with scrounge everywhere. By my hunting cabin it's endless if you don't mind mid grade wood. I never make a special trip, it's always in conjunction with another visit. 

But if I had to do it as dedicated project I'd probably rent a good sized utility trailer and plan to bring home a couple of good sized loads. Let's say if you find scrounge near a road way and even if it takes you all day to fill the trailer and truck with two cords, you only need to do that a couple of times to get a years worth of wood providing you aren't feeding a monster OWB.


----------



## MustangMike

More wood than I could burn in a lifetime up at my hunting cabin, but it is 2.5 hrs away, plus in NY you are not allowed to transport it over 50 miles!

It is just too long of a trip to make it worth while.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> More wood than I could burn in a lifetime up at my hunting cabin, but it is 2.5 hrs away, plus in NY you are not allowed to transport it over 50 miles!
> 
> It is just too long of a trip to make it worth while.


I remember those rules. Interesting that you aren't allowed to haul wood down the watershed as anything bug related is most certainly already there. 

If they didn't have rules like that I'd be bringing ironwood and hickory home from my buddy's place in Rensselaer county.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

KenJax Tree said:


> We always get scroungers on job sites looking to cut wood until they're run off the site. Some are as bad as panhandlers and refuse to leave.
> i am starting up again, i got nothing to lose & something to gain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> More wood than I could burn in a lifetime up at my hunting cabin, but it is 2.5 hrs away, plus in NY you are not allowed to transport it over 50 miles!
> 
> It is just too long of a trip to make it worth while.


That's what I'm doing...going to haul from my grandfather's place, nearly five hours away. That's why I'm rebuilding that trailer in the other thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Up here there is a law to protect all landowners called "the land owner liability law". You "assume no responsibility and incur no liability for injuries to a person or that persons property who passes through or uses your property,( a host of examples are given), whether or not you gave permission to use or enter your land ". "There has not been a single reported successful case against a landowner where the Maine Landowner Liability law applied". The only exception to a possible lawsuit is if there is a "malicious" failure to guard or warn against a dangerous condition. Maine encourages an "open land" policy for all land owners, to secure access for hunting, fishing, recreation, harvesting of natural products,etc. In fact there is a strong program to encourage landowners to participate, initiated by the Maine Game Warden Service. Hence the strong Landowner Liability Law to protect every landowner, whether they participate or not.


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> $15/cord...six cords a year, permit is good for a month.
> 
> I found one of the Pa forests where nobody else cuts, had some bigger trees right next to the road. The only thing about cutting on the forest is getting the most bang for the buck...got to be able to move on it in a month, and haul a decent amount at one shot. That's why I had that 18ft/10k trailer setup to haul a cord at a time. I only had a small window and it was a haul to the cutting spot from the house.



That's a great price for a full cord. They let you cut live trees? Thought they may limit the trees to ones already on the ground. May be the perfect way to practice felling.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I'm spoiled up here with scrounge everywhere. By my hunting cabin it's endless if you don't mind mid grade wood. I never make a special trip, it's always in conjunction with another visit.
> 
> But if I had to do it as dedicated project I'd probably rent a good sized utility trailer and plan to bring home a couple of good sized loads. Let's say if you find scrounge near a road way and even if it takes you all day to fill the trailer and truck with two cords, you only need to do that a couple of times to get a years worth of wood providing you aren't feeding a monster OWB.



Do you have a OWB? I was wondering about something. I've read people are able to shove in less than fully seasoned wood, often heard people putting in freshly cut green wood, into the OWB and it burns just fine. With EPA wood stoves/inserts, supposedly they don't burn right with wet wood. What makes the OWB a devourer of wet wood when more than 20% MC dramatically hinders EPA stoves?


----------



## mainewoods

Many places have a forester mark the trees to be cut and you are only allowed to cut those. Others require that you have a pick up truck, some require a 4 wheel drive truck, some require you cannot drive off the main roads.


----------



## mainewoods

When I go up north on a fishing trip I take my trailer along and chain it to a tree with logging chain. On the last day of the trip I load my truck and the trailer for the return trip. Doesn't take too many trips to get a years supply of wood. I was going up there anyway, so I make it worthwhile ( justification to the wife for going fishing) by bringing back a load every trip. She likes the fresh brook trout and the heat from the wood. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Marshy

Go you your state DEC web site and find what region you are in. Then you have to find the section for firewood sales. Here is how NY does it...

*Firewood Sales on State Forests in Region 7/Central New York*
*The Firewood Bid Program is Now Closed for the Season; Please Check Back in the Spring of 2015*
*General Information:*
Periodically the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation accepts bids from homeowners to cut firewood on state forests in Central New York. The specific forests and areas within the forests that participate in this program vary from year-to-year. Due to the increased demand for firewood, sales are only offered through a sealed bid auction and not by lottery. There is no need to sign up in advance to participate in the bid process. Announcements, bid sheets and related information will be linked from this page when the program is active and accepting bid applications. If the firewood auction is active in any given year, it will occur in the spring, with cutting of wood being done by successful bidders over the summer.
All firewood for sale is standing, live trees located off-road and will require a chainsaw, tractor and cart or a 4-wheel drive truck for cutting, access and hauling. The trees available for cutting are marked by DEC foresters. This is done to ensure that the only wood removed is done for conservation and habitat reasons. Removal of marked trees improves forest health and the growing stock of understory trees and vegetation. Persons may bid on as many firewood lots as they wish; however, any person or group who is the high bidder on multiple lots will only be awarded one lot for firewood cutting purposes.
In an effort to prevent the spread of invasive insect species, such as the Emerald Ash Borer and the Asian Long-horned Beetle, state regulations prohibit moving firewood that has not been heat treated more than 50 miles. Persons completing bid sheets under this program may transport cut trees no more than 50 miles from where the wood is felled. They also must complete a "Self-Issued Certificate for Transport" (PDF) (125 KB) form and carry it with them when transporting the wood. For more information on firewood movement restrictions visit the DEC website or call 1-866-640-0652 or e-mail us.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> That's a great price for a full cord. They let you cut live trees? Thought they may limit the trees to ones already on the ground. May be the perfect way to practice felling.


Live standing trees are marked by the Forest Service (you only cut those trees that are marked), anything already down is fair game.

The first trip up, I pulled two 18"D Birch and a batch of 6"D Maple out...plus some Sassafras, downed pine, little oak, etc; all right off the roadway. Didn't even really touch what was there. However, on the other cutting areas closer to civilization, you're lucky to find a twig within 100 yards of the road. Point being, scout your site beforehand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Upstate always has more freedoms, I remember when NONE OF THE NYC-DEP PROPERTY DOWN HERE WAS OPEN TO HUNTING. That only changed when they realized the deer were decimating the habitat. (Note: NYC-DEP owns thousands and thousands of acres to facilitate the NYC watershed).

Most of it is in Westchester Cty, Putnam County and the Catskills.


----------



## Ambull01

Hmm, doesn't seem like MD offers a cutting permit. Looked through their DNR site. This kinda sucks.


----------



## steved

For PA, you basically go buy the permit...I'm sure they limit the number of people or keep tabs on the cutting area, but there was no issue getting our two permits. 

I will probably get a couple permits this year, the two reasons I stopped was lack of time to cut and getting my truck and trailer combination into that area...neither one is a problem now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, doesn't seem like MD offers a cutting permit. Looked through their DNR site. This kinda sucks.


Call them, PA's fuelwood cutting program is not apparent either. I only found out about it becauae I was in the forest and saw the signs hanging that designated the area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Do you have a OWB? I was wondering about something. I've read people are able to shove in less than fully seasoned wood, often heard people putting in freshly cut green wood, into the OWB and it burns just fine. With EPA wood stoves/inserts, supposedly they don't burn right with wet wood. What makes the OWB a devourer of wet wood when more than 20% MC dramatically hinders EPA stoves?



I'll say that just because its a different type of burner. I can't speak to EPA wood stoves and inserts because I don't own one, but I do use a OWB. Basically, once I get a real good base of coals, anything goes. In this picture, that wood pile has all been cut in the last 3-4 months, and all in varying stages of greenness. Some of it is pretty dry at this point, but it doesn't really matter because once I toss it in the fire pit, it's going to dry up real quick......and be really smoky and possibly really stinky while it's doing so depending on the days load.The wind blows predominantly in the direction that it's blowing in this pic and the closest neighbor is an 8 slab trailer park that is roughly 400 yards that direction, so it gives the smoke time to dissipate and it really doesn't bother anyone. But that's a lot of unnecessary info for why I can burn green wood. So I have a real good bed of coals and a load of wood in varying stages of seasoning. When the temp of the water in the boiler drops to 175 degrees, the flue on the front opens and kicks on the fan that forces air across the fire. Forced air across that bed of coals gets the fire going really hot and burns off any moisture that is still in the wood and it burns until the water gets up to around 190 degrees and the flue and the fan shut off, until the cycle repeats. I put in 9 big hunks of some really nice white oak this morning at 7:30, and with the temp at low to mid 30's today, it will still have around half of it in there when I go out to check on it and rake the coals tonight after dinner. Depending on how much is left, I'll add another log or two for over night, or just let it burn down when I need to take out some ash. We just bought this house in May, and this my first time using an OWB so I'm still learning how to get the best efficiency out of it and my wood, but that's it in a nut shell.


----------



## svk

I know our county offers limited firewood permits. For something like 25 bucks you get to cut up to 4 cords per year. 

It's interesting that good wood like maple and birch have no value to the loggers as they only want aspen and pine.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I'll say that just because its a different type of burner. I can't speak to EPA wood stoves and inserts because I don't own one, but I do use a OWB. Basically, once I get a real good base of coals, anything goes. In this picture, that wood pile has all been cut in the last 3-4 months, and all in varying stages of greenness. Some of it is pretty dry at this point, but it doesn't really matter because once I toss it in the fire pit, it's going to dry up real quick......and be really smoky and possibly really stinky while it's doing so depending on the days load.The wind blows predominantly in the direction that it's blowing in this pic and the closest neighbor is an 8 slab trailer park that is roughly 400 yards that direction, so it gives the smoke time to dissipate and it really doesn't bother anyone. But that's a lot of unnecessary info for why I can burn green wood. So I have a real good bed of coals and a load of wood in varying stages of seasoning. When the temp of the water in the boiler drops to 175 degrees, the flue on the front opens and kicks on the fan that forces air across the fire. Forced air across that bed of coals gets the fire going really hot and burns off any moisture that is still in the wood and it burns until the water gets up to around 190 degrees and the flue and the fan shut off, until the cycle repeats. I put in 9 big hunks of some really nice white oak this morning at 7:30, and with the temp at low to mid 30's today, it will still have around half of it in there when I go out to check on it and rake the coals tonight after dinner. Depending on how much is left, I'll add another log or two for over night, or just let it burn down when I need to take out some ash. We just bought this house in May, and this my first time using an OWB so I'm still learning how to get the best efficiency out of it and my wood, but that's it in a nut shell.
> View attachment 387894



I see, thanks. So basically with an OWB, smoke isn't a major concern. The flue or exit pipe is so short, creosote buildup isn't a major concern. Plus it's not actually in your house so if the flue catches fire, at worse it burns down the OWB not your house. I was thinking the OWB would burn through stuff faster than a stove which is the reason you could just toss in green stuff but that doesn't seem to be the case. Although, fitting in 9 hunks of oak means the firebox is massive so there's more room for coals hence possibly more heat to dry out stuff. Interesting.


----------



## Ambull01

Damn, I may have to look into upgrading into a OWB. Sounds like a major undertaking though with the water pipes. Also heard the EPA got involved with OWBs as well so the newer ones will have to meet some kind of air pollution regulation.


----------



## SteveSS

Yes. Depending where you live, and the population density, I've read that there can be quite a few restrictions. One being that chimney height needs to be ten feet or so higher than highest roof top of your neighbors within X number feet to the burner. I'm basically in the middle of nowhere. Looking straight out the back of that picture, there's nothing but woods and fields for a few miles. I have another neighbor to the right, but he probably 200 yards that direction.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Yes. Depending where you live, and the population density, I've read that there can be quite a few restrictions. One being that chimney height needs to be ten feet or so higher than highest roof top of your neighbors within X number feet to the burner. I'm basically in the middle of nowhere. Looking straight out the back of that picture, there's nothing but woods and fields for a few miles. I have another neighbor to the right, but he probably 200 yards that direction.



Umm, guess that's a No Go with me then lol. There's Victorian style homes near me. That means really high roof tops. Ten feet higher may mean a freaking 30 foot chimney. That would look ridiculous on a OWB that stands 6-7' tall. Not to mention the stability of said chimney in high winds. Look out, stainless steel spear coming through.


----------



## SteveSS

I don't know that ten feet is an actual required number, or if your stack just needs to be higher than the roof. That was just a swag number. You'd have to check with your local community folks to find out real numbers.


----------



## troylee

Second load from the golf course.


----------



## mainewoods

Still scrounging in Dec. Way to go!!


----------



## troylee

I scrounge every day all day. I cover a 100 mile x 40 mile area locating fiber optics.


----------



## troylee

This is only a couple miles from home.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice! Cart path only?


----------



## Ambull01

troylee said:


> I scrounge every day all day. I cover a 100 mile x 40 mile area locating fiber optics.



Are you the guy that lucked out on whole logs from a golf course? Paid someone a few bucks to load the logs onto your trailer? I can't remember who it was.


----------



## troylee

Nope.....they bring them to the parking lot. Waiting on ground to freeze so they can go back out and get more off the course. I'm not him, but am working on it.....lol


----------



## mainewoods

Nice, getting paid to scrounge for wood. Dream job right there!


----------



## troylee

10 truckloads since Thanksgiving, 60% of it through my work travels.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I know our county offers limited firewood permits. For something like 25 bucks you get to cut up to 4 cords per year.
> 
> It's interesting that good wood like maple and birch have no value to the loggers as they only want aspen and pine.


I don't think its the species of tree as much as health and/or location. A lot of the trees the FS marked were either going to be a problem (fall across road), were in stages of dying, or were never going to amount to timber. The birch were growing into the road, the maple were essentially big suckers from a previous cutting, and the Sassafras was dying...they don't mark timber trees, but those they do mark are good firewood trees.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## viking01

Latest scrounge with the kids: birch and oak






In the evening using some of last years beech 





and waiting for a french speciality to finish in the oven: la tartiflette!! 





Seasons greetings from this side of the pond

Johan


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I don't think its the species of tree as much as health and/or location. A lot of the trees the FS marked were either going to be a problem (fall across road), were in stages of dying, or were never going to amount to timber. The birch were growing into the road, the maple were essentially big suckers from a previous cutting, and the Sassafras was dying...they don't mark timber trees, but those they do mark are good firewood trees.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


I think we are talking about different permits. Ours are just general permits. No marked trees.


----------



## MustangMike

Put my saws and ATV to some good use today. Was going to use a wheelbarrow, then I figured I could just put the basket on the back of the ATV instead (no room for a trailer). Got the job done! It is a combo of Ash & Elm, now I just need to split it and deliver it. I also took a pic of that big Elm branch that drooped down hard yesterday (pic #2), it is all cut up now.

U asked for pics?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Put my saws and ATV to some good use today. Was going to use a wheelbarrow, then I figured I could just put the basket on the back of the ATV instead (no room for a trailer). Got the job done! It is a combo of Ash & Elm, now I just need to split it and deliver it. I also took a pic of that big Elm branch that drooped down hard yesterday (pic #2), it is all cut up now.
> 
> U asked for pics?


Good looking wood!


----------



## MustangMike

Not bad for leaners in a wood lot close to home!


----------



## SteveSS

Nice little haul, and it looks like it was a nice day to do it.


----------



## troylee

troylee said:


> View attachment 387943
> 
> 
> Second load from the golf course.



While I love my truck, the shortbed doesn't transfer any weight to the front axle. It stats to sage from the first round.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Put my saws and ATV to some good use today. Was going to use a wheelbarrow, then I figured I could just put the basket on the back of the ATV instead (no room for a trailer). Got the job done! It is a combo of Ash & Elm, now I just need to split it and deliver it. I also took a pic of that big Elm branch that drooped down hard yesterday (pic #2), it is all cut up now.
> 
> U asked for pics?



Some real pretty wood there!


----------



## Erik B

benp said:


> There are, just not as prevelant as down south.
> 
> I've heard great things about this place in Walker.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Piggy-BBQ/169248846457835
> 
> Also, there are a few guys running around with bbq trucks that are supposed to be really good.
> 
> Aaaaaand, don't forget about the Lutefisk feeds up here.


I will second the Lutefisk feeds. I went to one outside of Nelson, WI this fall. Great fish


----------



## zogger

viking01 said:


> Latest scrounge with the kids: birch and oak
> In the evening using some of last years beech
> 
> 
> and waiting for a french speciality to finish in the oven: la tartiflette!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasons greetings from this side of the pond
> 
> Johan
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk



I had to look it up, yum!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tartiflette


----------



## Erik B

Ambull01 said:


> Possibly. Since this is my first year, I'm just doing a feeling out process. Trying to see how hard/easy it is to find enough scrounge opportunities. If it's slim pickings, I may look into some type of pay to cut lots. If there is such a thing near me.
> 
> I've called a state forest near me. They used to give out permits to the public for downed trees. They no longer do that, not sure why.


Ambull, do you have any military bases near you? We have one close by and I was talking to a guy who cuts wood on the base. It cost him a fee of about $50 for one months cutting and hauling. This base has a lot of woods.


----------



## zogger

Well, started on my big tulip poplar the other day. Worst.Fell.Ever.

Mr. sawchips for branes thought it would be a good idea to try and get it to fall 180 using wedges. Didn't want it go into the swamp pond and pickers. Had most of the remaining branches on that side, so there was the weight, but was pretty straight so thought I could do it. Bad idea. Should have gone and got the tractor and some tow straps/chains/rope/come-along. Small face cut, started on back cut, little wedges first, then longer ones, just nailing them things in. It was shaking at the top so I am mostly looking up. All of a sudden, another shake, crack..eeek, wrong way! It's going backwards, the way it was leaning. I booked it and jumped. Yep, right back in the dang pond and pickers, el kaboom!

And what's funny, didn't bother me a bit until last night, then I thought, gee, close one el retardo.... think I'll do it safer next time..

Anyway, first load, dang, this stuff is *heavy*. Has the highest magic moisture reading I have ever seen, pegged at 50% in the heartwood juicy areas. And it was splashing trying to bust it to carry size with the AOS. Finally noodled five big rounds in half, then chipped away at it, got 'em small enough. That's the first load pic. Second is some nice two year old tulip poplar in the zogger smogger right now, people sometimes ask if it is worth taking, heck ya! Perfect for these cool but not cold temps.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, for anyone who has not, but wishes to donate, "The Chitty Avatar MS661 Donate To Win" thread concludes tomorrow. Check it out, it is for a good cause, and hey, U could win a MasterMind Ported 661!!!


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Worst.Fell.Ever.



Didn't end up on YouTube, and you are able to post, so it could not have been that bad!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Hey, for anyone who has not, but wishes to donate, "The Chitty Avatar MS661 Donate To Win" thread concludes tomorrow. Check it out, it is for a good cause, and hey, U could win a MasterMind Ported 661!!!



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mainewoods

I've kind of noticed that they ain't goin' down quite like they used to myself, sometimes. I blame it on the wind.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Didn't end up on YouTube, and you are able to post, so it could not have been that bad!
> 
> Philbert



Ha, when I say I jumped, I JUMPED.  Where I was, is where the tree landed. Big honkin trees gots no pity.... Looking up and listening sure helped.


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> Hey, for anyone who has not, but wishes to donate, "The Chitty Avatar MS661 Donate To Win" thread concludes tomorrow. Check it out, it is for a good cause, and hey, U could win a MasterMind Ported 661!!!



I'm in, but I don't know what I will do with a Stihl. Do they cut good?


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I've kind of noticed that they ain't goin' down quite like they used to myself, sometimes. I blame it on the wind.



I blame it on me, wasn't that windy. Just bad planning. I did live, and certainly learned. Now I have done this before, always worked, just this time..it didn't, just not enough beef behind those swings and could have used much bigger wedges, or stacked them, or something, and need to do more research on proper felling cuts for that sort of fell... but...a little rope action and the tractor would have been better all around.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> I'm in, but I don't know what I will do with a Stihl. Do they cut good?


Nah. Send it to me, and I'll send you a nice, factory reconditioned Poulan, instead of a saw someone has monkeyed with.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah, nothin' better than mechanized persuasion. Makes you look like you know what you're doing. 'Specially when you get a little age challenged.


----------



## mainewoods

Philbert said:


> Nah. Send it to me, and I'll send you a nice, factory reconditioned Poulan, instead of a saw someone has monkeyed with.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah but I like that monkey, he did my 346. He ought to be able to make that Stihl work as well.


----------



## MustangMike

Whenever the fall direction is "important", I rope it. And the rope I got at Baileys with the Maasden rope winch is not cheap, but it is 3X stronger than the same diameter stuff at HD, so to me it is worth it. Sometimes, I cut near roads, houses, power lines, or all of the above! There are no second chances when dropping a tree!


----------



## MustangMike

I think that 661 may just be in a slightly different class!


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Well, started on my big tulip poplar the other day. Worst.Fell.Ever.
> 
> Mr. sawchips for branes thought it would be a good idea to try and get it to fall 180 using wedges. Didn't want it go into the swamp pond and pickers. Had most of the remaining branches on that side, so there was the weight, but was pretty straight so thought I could do it. Bad idea. Should have gone and got the tractor and some tow straps/chains/rope/come-along. Small face cut, started on back cut, little wedges first, then longer ones, just nailing them things in. It was shaking at the top so I am mostly looking up. All of a sudden, another shake, crack..eeek, wrong way! It's going backwards, the way it was leaning. I booked it and jumped. Yep, right back in the dang pond and pickers, el kaboom!
> 
> And what's funny, didn't bother me a bit until last night, then I thought, gee, close one el retardo.... think I'll do it safer next time..
> 
> Anyway, first load, dang, this stuff is *heavy*. Has the highest magic moisture reading I have ever seen, pegged at 50% in the heartwood juicy areas. And it was splashing trying to bust it to carry size with the AOS. Finally noodled five big rounds in half, then chipped away at it, got 'em small enough. That's the first load pic. Second is some nice two year old tulip poplar in the zogger smogger right now, people sometimes ask if it is worth taking, heck ya! Perfect for these cool but not cold temps.



Probably won't happen again Zog because you'll make sure of that.

A live and learn type of deal. The way she goes boys, to quote the man in the chair. 

The 394 has sucked up a lot of abuse meant for me in those type of situations.


----------



## mainewoods

I never cut without a come-along and a tow strap(or 2) handy. Put's 'em right where you want 'em.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Probably won't happen again Zog because you'll make sure of that.
> 
> A live and learn type of deal. The way she goes boys, to quote the man in the chair.
> 
> The 394 has sucked up a lot of abuse meant for me in those type of situations.



Sure would have helped a little, along with the bigger wedges and better cuts, to have used one of my bigger saws. Was using the 371 with a 24, should have grabbed one of the 80s or the 394, wouldn't have had to cut from both sides then. Might have helped, not sure though. Am sure the tractor would have worked better...

Was thinking about this stuff, despite necessity, for a lot of us this is sport,and that's how it goes, skiing, dirtbike riding, superbike nutso highway cruising, scuba diving, etc. Sports all got risks. Hard physical employment has risks, too, everything I have ever done. Heck, I am bout..still 1/3rd gimped up from a work accident 20 years ago.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> I never cut without a come-along and a tow strap(or 2) handy. Put's 'em right where you want 'em.


Is the come-along for falling, or to pull down hung up trees? (serious question - I realize in these forums how things could be taken sarcastically!).

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Erik B said:


> Ambull, do you have any military bases near you? We have one close by and I was talking to a guy who cuts wood on the base. It cost him a fee of about $50 for one months cutting and hauling. This base has a lot of woods.


Yeah I do. I have several nearby. I'll check with them. Thanks


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Sure would have helped a little, along with the bigger wedges and better cuts, to have used one of my bigger saws. Was using the 371 with a 24, should have grabbed one of the 80s or the 394, wouldn't have had to cut from both sides then. Might have helped, not sure though. Am sure the tractor would have worked better...
> 
> Was thinking about this stuff, despite necessity, for a lot of us this is sport,and that's how it goes, skiing, dirtbike riding, superbike nutso highway cruising, scuba diving, etc. Sports all got risks. Hard physical employment has risks, too, everything I have ever done. Heck, I am bout..still 1/3rd gimped up from a work accident 20 years ago.



There's a lot of blowdowns in my woods that are barber chaired about 10-20 feet up that I will not touch.

And they are Sugar maples. I have studied and studied them during dog walks. I am not comfortable with them and just not worth it. They can bio down. The way she goes.

I read the tension on a blowdown wrong this past winter and the 394 saved me from getting a set of Hollywoods.

When I made the cut, the 6" branch wanted my face. I threw the saw up and it took the impact.

Good learning experience.

And I do understand about having a wilder yout and how it impacts your body later on.


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> I'm in, but I don't know what I will do with a Stihl. Do they cut good?


Not really. Pretty slow and squirelly. Creamsicles are soft like ice cream. If you win one, I'll reimburse you for the cost of what you paid into the raffle and you can just send it to MO.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Is the come-along for falling, or to pull down hung up trees? (serious question - I realize in these forums how things could be taken sarcastically!).
> 
> Philbert



You can use them for both, quite handy. Also po mans real slow winch to pull logs up and out where they are medium inaccessible.

Although those pullers are even slicker. I don't have one yet.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> You can use them for both, quite handy. Also po mans real slow winch to pull logs up and out where they are medium inaccessible.
> 
> Although those pullers are even slicker. I don't have one yet.




Now that is awesome! I need that, more than I need another saw.


----------



## MustangMike

I use my Maasdam for both. My brother, who though I was foolish to buy it at first, later bought one for himself and another for his son (MechanicMatt). They may be a little slow, but U can choke up the rope real fast, and U can use them about anywhere. It pulled both leaners down for me yesterday, and I was doing it alone. On larger trees (leaners) it has helped to have someone near the base of the tree with a crow bar to coax it along. Sometimes, the tree wants to dig in.

Sometimes I'll just move the rope from the bottom to higher up and just pull the thing over. It can work a lot of ways, but it is a useful tool to have.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Those come-alongs are the best at helping guide a tree in the right direction! But I did drop one big ash this fall in the opposite direction of its lean, for that a bigger rope me in the gaffs and my buddies 3/4 ton chevy plus a good running husky did it in. I've been playing around with my hinges after watching my uncle and was VERY happy with how this tree fell.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Now that is awesome! I need that, more than I need another saw.



Nope!

_THIS_ is what Ambull01 _needs_!



Philbert


----------



## Philbert

_AND_, one of these:



Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Pretty nifty, but I'll bet is cost a bit more!


----------



## Philbert

_AND_ (of course) one of _these_:

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> _AND_ (of course) one of _these_:
> 
> Philbert




That there's just plain cheatin! HAHAHAHA! Every boy needs one!

If they had a snowplow or blower attachment, they'd sell a lot more of them I bet. Plus, heck, a rototiller for gardening, plow, disc, etc.

Just that stand alone rear log lift/transported dealie is cool, I could see something like that for a tractor. Not a full arch, just something cheap for the other end of the log, the three point could lift the front.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Just that stand alone rear log lift/transported dealie is cool, I could see something like that for a tractor.


Google 'forestry forwarder'.

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

zogger said:


> I blame it on me, wasn't that windy. Just bad planning. I did live, and certainly learned. Now I have done this before, always worked, just this time..it didn't, just not enough beef behind those swings and could have used much bigger wedges, or stacked them, or something, and need to do more research on proper felling cuts for that sort of fell... but...a little rope action and the tractor would have been better all around.


I might not be telling you anything you don't already know but too much wedging (primarily on smaller diameter trees or ones with little holding wood) could put enough tension on the hinge wood to break the fibers. Sounds like this was a monster so might not be applicable. Deep face cut is helpful on heavy leaners but sometimes they just go where they want to with out any help from a rope or equipment. Be careful out there.


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> Nope!
> 
> _THIS_ is what Ambull01 _needs_!
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



I want a gas powered winch. Hope to find one on craigslist some day at a good price.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I loved seeingb the wave of water coming before the truck, that truck means some serious bussiness! You guys think the front diff is a locker too?


----------



## Philbert

Marshy said:


> I want a gas powered winch. Hope to find one on craigslist some day at a good price.


Me too!

Phbert


----------



## dancan

Earlier this week I decided to be like Cantoo , while at the shop I tripped backing up , I landed on my arse but when it was all over I took a shot in the back on the ribs and a kidney when I landed on my tire changer , not my first rodeo on both counts lol 
This morning things were feeling pretty good so I loaded the van and off I went 






U-Build kit .






All together and ready to roll .
























I had enough , hurts when I cough , bend down , start the saw , take a deep breath and get off the tractor so I called it quits 
Trailer and tractor are parked , got a few from the script for the ankle and a beer into me just waiting for a bit of relief to kick in LOL
We'll see how I feel tomorrow , may go buck up that load and drag it home , just not today


----------



## SteveSS

Trailer's looking mighty good behind the 'bota. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Steve , I feel fine otherwise but I'd rather deal with the constant pain from a year ago than the shot in the nads this feels like every time you cough LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Well, the Fiskars got a workout this AM (see the pic), and then later in the day the 362 searched for some more solid Ash (no pic). Found a few more decent pieces on the ground, but most of them were NG.

I'm debating if it is worth dropping that dead Elm tree. Most of the branch that fell was pretty solid. The base is about 30" diam and it is slightly leaning into the woodlot. All of the bark is long gone, so it would definitely be burnable this year. It would just be a lot of work to get the wood out, and I'm not sure it is worth it. Maybe it will depend on if I find someone who wants it.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks even better all split and loaded than it did yesterday. I was just ogling the 362 on the stihlusa site. I love the looks of that saw.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, getting old sucks doesn't it? Almost as bad as getting more stubborn and that hurts us more.
I did some splitting today, the big stuff was a little hard on the chest but it's getting better.
1st pic is the pile of rounds I cut up awhile ago. 2nd is starting to split. 3rd is partway thru the pile, I use my tractor to push them closer to the splitter. 4th is the pile of splits with elevator and tractor in the shot. 5th is the business side of the rebuilt Speeco. Supposed to be a lot warmer tomorrow so maybe the stacking fairy will get it stacked in the skids I made.


----------



## dancan

Old ....... These aren't "Old" pains , they're "New" LOL


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

When friday comes i get all excited after work. Drive 2hours north to the parents place (family cottage now year round) so i can add to the stacks. My scrounging area is about half a mile down the road and in the bush. Winter is the best time to get the atv in the most remote spots. Cheers


----------



## dancan

You guys and your snow ...... No snow in our forecast for the rest of the year .


----------



## zogger

And here is why I wanted to try and 180 this tulip poplar. Notice half the tree down in the water....anywho, you gotta like a ported 346xp!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Well, the Fiskars got a workout this AM (see the pic), and then later in the day the 362 searched for some more solid Ash (no pic). Found a few more decent pieces on the ground, but most of them were NG.
> 
> I'm debating if it is worth dropping that dead Elm tree. Most of the branch that fell was pretty solid. The base is about 30" diam and it is slightly leaning into the woodlot. All of the bark is long gone, so it would definitely be burnable this year. It would just be a lot of work to get the wood out, and I'm not sure it is worth it. Maybe it will depend on if I find someone who wants it.



That's some pretty wood in the trailer!

Dead elm is some dang good wood, if it isn't too hard, and you can burn it now, and can still get to it before the snows get deep....


----------



## cantoo

Muskoka, about where is your parents ranch? I've got some guys working in Gravenhurst for the next 6 weeks or so. We've got some more houses going up that way the next few months. For some reason nobody wants us spoiling their summers so we build all winter. Getting around on some of the roads up there is quite the treat.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> You guys and your snow ...... No snow in our forecast for the rest of the year .



That walking beam is just cool. I never even heard of them before I joined here.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Is the come-along for falling, or to pull down hung up trees? (serious question - I realize in these forums how things could be taken sarcastically!).
> 
> Philbert


I have never used a come-along, we always use a tractor or pickup and cable/winch. We usually hook up, tension, start cutting, then brute strength and ignorance pulls it where you want (away from what is important). I've only had one close call, 105 feet of winch line and a 100 ft tall hybrid poplar...got it a little closer to the truck than I was expecting!


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> I loved seeingb the wave of water coming before the truck, that truck means some serious bussiness! You guys think the front diff is a locker too?


Likely...a lot of the serious truck have power dividers on all axles...


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Nope!
> 
> _THIS_ is what Ambull01 _needs_!
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




Couldn't watch it. Portable gas powered winch sounds good though. Only thing is I have to be able to carry everything on my back. My scrounge packing list is getting bigger and bigger. I really like what the Marine Corps prides itself for, improvising. Of course having the right tool for the job can't be beat but there's a level of satisfaction that can't be explained when you're able to improvise. I would love to get all these high speed gadgets, tractors, trailers, etc but then I may as well just buy my damn firewood all cut and split. I could make an exception to my improvising goal for on of these though lol. 



Philbert said:


> _AND_, one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




Too fancy for me. Plus I'm hoping I don't have to cut down tiny trees like that. Nice limbing though. 



Philbert said:


> _AND_ (of course) one of _these_:
> 
> Philbert




That would be awesome. Or I could just get myself a M35, deuce and a half.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

cantoo said:


> Muskoka, about where is your parents ranch? I've got some guys working in Gravenhurst for the next 6 weeks or so. We've got some more houses going up that way the next few months. For some reason nobody wants us spoiling their summers so we build all winter. Getting around on some of the roads up there is quite the treat.


Just north of Port Severn. Yea if the close the 400 we cant really get anywhere lol. Gravenhurst is probably about an hour east. We are pretty close to georgian bay and we get that lake effect snow.........


----------



## MechanicMatt

Muskoka, I have the same trailer, find sombody with a mig welder and you'll be able to pull some real loads with it.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Oddly enough i just brought up my welder with me last night hahahaha. How is it holding up? Only got mine this summer. The wheels if i remember use a bushing and not a bearing.....
i dont remember forsure though


----------



## MechanicMatt

I gave every seam a weld and then the back I welded solid, adds some real support to it.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Yea it seems to flex a little LOL


----------



## mainewoods

That's what I've been waitin' to see! Looks real good in the woods,Dan.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was rough on it all last year, then built a bigger trailer. I have it over at my bil's house. He uses it a lot to move his splits up to his house. Yeah bushings, and yeah it was a flexable piece of trash before welding everything solid. I spent twenty bills at a yardsale so I wasn't too upset with it.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Ive got plans fir a little bigger trailer but that will have to wait till the spring. I might do some welding on it see if that helps it last a little longer.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I built my current one on a row boat trailer that I shortened up then made a wooden wagon body, works good and the leaf springs I think helps take some of the beating off the tow rig.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Post 3960 page 198 there is a pic of it


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

post 3960....page 198
That seems wrong LOL this has been a great thread!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Five posts after your pic of milling. On this tablet that's the page and post # ????


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> That's what I've been waitin' to see! Looks real good in the woods,Dan.View attachment 388335


Clint ,I was happy that it worked lol
Sure speeds up scrounging when you're fax from the area that you're parked .


----------



## dancan

Opps , far not fax LOL
Well , I don't think I'm gonna go unload the trailer today


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Dancan. How do you load them logs on the trailer? Does the bota have a winch?


----------



## dancan

I load them by hand , I just pull out the upright posts off the side I'm working and chuck the small ones on , I'll lift one end of the bigger ones on the cross piece a then lift the other end but 1o" are getting close to the limit depending on the species and water content .
I will be fabbing up a lift with a hand winch for it soon .


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Well , I don't think I'm gonna go unload the trailer today



Still pretty sore, huh?


----------



## wudpirat

I needed a larger trailer than the two wheel cart I had been using with the ATV.
I saw some trailers in the NT catalog. I liked the poly tub, two wheel 1 k or the 1.5 k four wheel walking beam.
I opted for the four wheel model, I bet I loaded much more then the 1500 lb rating, But even overloaded, it just floats over the ground, wet , mud, or dry. If I can get the ATV through, the trailer will follow.
Only prob is the trailer is wider than the ATV, had it stuck between couple trees. Chainsaw, don't leave home without it.
If you try to climb an obstruction to high for the wheel to climb over, the axel may flip and now you have no ground clearance on that side. A real AwwChit situation to say the least.
I still can't back up the blasted trailer. Even using Zogger's advice, no steering wheel on the ATV.
Still better than a hand truck or wheelbarow, let the machine do the work.


----------



## dancan

SteveSS said:


> Still pretty sore, huh?



It sucked last night and this morning , it's a little better now as long as I don't cough or blow my nose or laugh LOL
I had to do a small plumbing job today , crimping pex ring is fun


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I.d. help?
Im thinking yellow birch, this stuff is heavy and dense


----------



## Philbert

MuskokaSplitter said:


> I.d. help?


Firewood.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I think you're correct on your guess , looks like yellow birch to me .


----------



## MustangMike

I'm likely doing more work than the wood is worth, but it keeps me out of trouble and in shape, and hopefully some of my stuff will be useful in the future.

Modified the hitch on my ATV (drilled a hole) so that I could attach my lawn tractor cart to the ATV. (I'd seen someone else was using one). It hauls more wood than the basket on the back, and I can still steer! It is also thin enough to go anywhere the ATV goes, the basket was hitting a few trees (it is wider than the ATV). Had to reinforce the little cart, but it has wide tires so it does not sink in, but U have to go easy, no suspension!

I then cut a circular path around the wood lot so that I don't have to back up. I then hauled all the Ash I cut up yesterday, and found another leaner that was solid today. (Well, most of it was solid, so the 362 got a little workout). Still had to carry the cut pieces across a stream to put them in the ATV trailer, but hey, it keeps me in shape. I just can't resist scrounging some good Ash! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## cantoo

Got 10 bins filled and still have a big pile left standing. Maybe half of the pile left? Have to make some more bins I guess. Bins are 48x48x 30" deep and 24" splits in them. Planning to put scrap plywood on the top of them. I could tarp them pretty easy too. Doesn't take long to stack big 24" long splits.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Hey mustang. 

I have the same trailer  works well. 

I also had to figure out how i was going to hook it up to the atv 2" ball.

Bought a cheapo hitch and and bolted it to the trailer. I used about 20 washers as spacers. Hard to describe but works great for getting through the woods. 

Noce haul o ash!


----------



## cantoo

I have one of those trailers too, must have picked it up at a sale one time. I use it behind the Steiner or the 4 wheeler. Only carry saws and gear in it though. I welded up a hitch so that it sits level now. I also have a real nice heavy one but someone borrowed it and never returned it.


----------



## SteveSS

Same that I do. I keep the ball on my Honda just hand tight when I'm puling the splitter around the yard. When I need to hook up my little trailer, I just unscrew the ball and pin the trailer. The ball fits in the little trunk under my tail light until I need it again. It's surprising how much those little Craftsman trailers can carry for as light weight as they are.


----------



## MechanicMatt

This fellas is how to properly abuse one of those tin box trailers. This was not a one load and done deal for that trailer, she probably made twenty loads like that last fall. Now it only hauls splits over at my BIL Kent's house. Ill see if I can get a good pic of the new trailer tomorrow.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 388548
> This fellas is how to properly abuse one of those tin box trailers. This was not a one load and done deal for that trailer, she probably made twenty loads like that last fall. Now it only hauls splits over at my BIL Kent's house. Ill see if I can get a good pic of the new trailer tomorrow.


Now that's a load good thing u got chains on for traction


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh yeah chains are a must when playing with garden tractors. I had killed my quad up at MustangMikes upstate property that summer going through the mud pit, so ole red got called into firewood duty. Poor mower deck takes a absolute beating, but oh well.........


----------



## Sawdust inspector

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh yeah chains are a must when playing with garden tractors. I had killed my quad up at MustangMikes upstate property that summer going through the mud pit, so ole red got called into firewood duty. Poor mower deck takes a absolute beating, but oh well.........


U could always take it off for more clearance


----------



## steved

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Hey mustang.
> 
> I have the same trailer  works well.
> 
> I also had to figure out how i was going to hook it up to the atv 2" ball.
> 
> Bought a cheapo hitch and and bolted it to the trailer. I used about 20 washers as spacers. Hard to describe but works great for getting through the woods.
> 
> Noce haul o ash!


I have the same trailer, pull the little Z-bar deal off the tongue and install a cheap ball coupler. Both my lawn trailers and tractors use a 1-7/8" ball. I got tired of losing hitch pins because there is no tongue weight on those dumps.


----------



## steved

Have any of you PA guys been up through Pennstate, or over towards Somerset? It pains me to see the acres and acres of dead oak just going to waste, from the Gypsy Moth caterpillar about five years back. Some of those trees have to be nearly four feet across the butt, and a hundred feet tall, and mostky debarked!


----------



## SCBBQ

Santa came a few days early!!!! I have been waiting patiently for the local Lowes to get a DHT 22 ton in stock. I went there today and finally picked 1 up. TSC had theirs on sale for 950 Lowes price matched and I got 5% off using the Lowes card. I put oil and gas in and it fired on the first pull. I did a few spits to make sure everything was working properly. It had no problem with the red oak and hickory we threw at it. It started raining so we couldn't play too long. I took a pic of a portion of the wood pile too. We are looking good into next season.


----------



## MustangMike

steved said:


> Have any of you PA guys been up through Pennstate, or over towards Somerset? It pains me to see the acres and acres of dead oak just going to waste, from the Gypsy Moth caterpillar about five years back. Some of those trees have to be nearly four feet across the butt, and a hundred feet tall, and mostky debarked!



The reason the lumber co sold the land that I own upstate (they sold a 2,200 acre mountain) is because in the mid 80s the gypsy moths hit it so bad 2 years in a row that all the Hard Maple died. We had one really bad infestation after that. My wife and I went up in the spring to do some hiking and we had to come home. You could hear them eating, and we tried to walk through a trail and it looked like we were decorated for Halloween with all the webs on us.

The trip home was 2.5 hrs, and the car was still covered with webs when we got home, never saw anything like it before, and don't want to see it like that again!


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 388548
> This fellas is how to properly abuse one of those tin box trailers. This was not a one load and done deal for that trailer, she probably made twenty loads like that last fall. Now it only hauls splits over at my BIL Kent's house. Ill see if I can get a good pic of the new trailer tomorrow.


Winner!! Love it!


----------



## MustangMike

Hey Matt, that is some nice load of wood U put on that trailer! 

But U forgot to say that going through the mud puddle on the logging road was UR choice, we have a trail around it. It is so bad that 4wd ATVs have gotten stuck in it, but that did not stop Matt from attempting it with a 2wd!


----------



## wudpirat

4x4 ATV's are made to pull 2x4's out of the mud, at least that's the way it works here.
A 1 7/8" ball hitch is installed on all my rolling stock, no hitch pins to lose, (mix and match).
I have one of them tin box trailers, light duty only since we bent the axle. Tires are starting to dry rot also.
My son's 4x4 Yamaya or my Honda 4x4 have taken care of all the towing, haven't had to use the Maasden or the snatch block so far, but it will happen one of these days. Murphy's Law.
Saw the sun for twenty min today, haven't had sun for more than two days in a row this month.
I hate wet wood, pulp hooks and hookeroons to the rescue. Cold wet hands hurt like a bxxxtch, got the white finger thing.
New rule, if the MM says 20% or less, in the stove it goes. Got to save the dry stuff for next month's really cold.
Gots to go feed the smoke dragon, need lots of air with that damp wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Good system, but I did not want to put a ball hitch on the little cart because I don't have a ball on the lawn tractor, and I may still pull it with that now & then.

That little cart may not hold a lot, but it is a lot more than a wheelbarrow, and the ATV pulling it saves a lot of time & backache! I'm going to reinforce that sliding back panel before I use it again. The wood knocks it out too easily.

It worked well for the circumstances I had, narrow path the ATV barely fit through, and soft (almost a swamp) soil, so the wide tires were appreciated.

Now I just need to figure out how to transport both that and the ATV on my 5X8 trailer!

By the way, where in CT R U at? I'm about a mile from the intersection of 684 & 84.


----------



## SCBBQ

I don't have a pic, but my dad and I took an axle from a junk golf cart and built a frame and bed from treated lumber to pull behind the 4 wheeler. It is a slightly bigger than the metal dump cart. It gave extra ground clearance and wider tires that comes in handy in the woods.
I had a metal dump cart that I put many miles and smiles on pulling the kids around the old neighborhood. It was like a mini hay ride and they loved it.


----------



## farmer steve

the farmer on the adjoining property lets us cut all the dead and down trees we can. i was clearing a path into a downed ash tree while my buddy gassed up the saws. it just looked good when i got back up to the truck.
we ended up with 2 full truck loads of ash,oak and hickory before we got rained out.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Got 10 bins filled and still have a big pile left standing. Maybe half of the pile left? Have to make some more bins I guess. Bins are 48x48x 30" deep and 24" splits in them. Planning to put scrap plywood on the top of them. I could tarp them pretty easy too. Doesn't take long to stack big 24" long splits.
> View attachment 388522
> View attachment 388523



That is the nicest looking firewood setup I've ever seen! Guess you would need some kind of tractor/forklift thing to do that so a big No Go for me but still pretty cool.


----------



## steved

SCBBQ said:


> I don't have a pic, but my dad and I took an axle from a junk golf cart and built a frame and bed from treated lumber to pull behind the 4 wheeler. It is a slightly bigger than the metal dump cart. It gave extra ground clearance and wider tires that comes in handy in the woods.
> I had a metal dump cart that I put many miles and smiles on pulling the kids around the old neighborhood. It was like a mini hay ride and they loved it.


Back 35 years ago my dad built a trailer for the lawn&garden tractor that would haul a face cord. It was heavy angle, five lug axles, and flotation tires.

He then build the L&G tractor to pull it...dual ag tires filled and with chains, 150#s of weight on the nose. The dual adapters weighed nearly 100#s by themselves. The tractor had a limited slip, was an old wheelhorse 10hp. It would lift the front wheels before it would lose traction.

That setup hauled 10 cords of firewood a year (and rock, sand, and anything else needed) for 25 years. Not to mention it was my "4-wheeler" for a good many years growing up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Axfarmer

I have put a few hundred miles on the old John Deere yard trailer in the woods behind my ATV. The Damn thing keeps tippin over in the worst places! In a stream, up a huge hill with a tight turn at the top etc. I have just bought a single axle ATV wagon made by Bosski. It has a torsion axle and a wider stance. The pic is from the net, not mine.


----------



## svk

Finally will be back in the woods on Saturday to take down more dying and dead trees on my property. Normal temps will finally return to the northland with 10 for the high and -1 for the low. 

First to go will be the dead standing ash and birch. The ash will be burned this year after a little "toasting" in the furnace room. The birch will also probably go into the furnace room split on the small side for the last portion of this winter. Then I've got a lot of aspen to start taking down. 6 pickup loads are already spoken for so that will clean things up a little bit.


----------



## cantoo

Mustangmike, if you look at my pic of my black trailer you can see I put a tiedown strap across the back to keep the sides together so the tailgate works. I built a couple of heavier trailers to haul wood.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull01 said:


> That is the nicest looking firewood setup I've ever seen! Guess you would need some kind of tractor/forklift thing to do that so a big No Go for me but still pretty cool.



I have a Kubota with hover option to move firewood.


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> I have a Kubota with hover option to move firewood.
> View attachment 388761



Is that a LeverTractor? Man you Canadians are crazy. May have asked this already, been a long weekend with all my kids. Aren't you the guy that had a nasty looking cut across your nose? I suck at remembering names, more of a facial recognition kind of guy.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> I have a Kubota with hover option to move firewood.


Hover option is even better than turf tires for driving across grass!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Well , I went to see the the Doc today , yup , my diagnosis was correct , I broke at least one rib , maybe 2 , I told him when I did it and that it was worse Saturday after I scrounged up a load of firewood , he laughed at me .
The good thing is that there are no restrictions , scrounge on as I can tolerate


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Hover option is even better than turn tires for driving across grass!
> 
> Philbert



He's Scottish and he just found out that front tires are way cheaper than the back ones LOL


----------



## mainewoods

I busted a 2 ribs 4 or 5 years ago and it never did heal quite right. I think that was the most painful injury I've ever had. Being in my late 50's probably didn't help any, or continuing to cut firewood, instead of letting it have a chance to heal. I feel for you Dan, it sure isn't pleasant.


----------



## cantoo

Yup Duncan, keeping on working doesn't help them any. Mine is getting better but I have big plans for the "holidays" so doubt they will heal much. I'm not much on going to the Doctor, he keep telling me to take it easy cause I'm getting older. I tell him I'm getting older because I work, he just doesn't get it.
I really hate those front tires my dutch wife bought so I'm trying to wear them out. Ripped the chains right off a few weeks ago, I have the old tires back on right now.
Ambull, yup that was my perty face with the nasty cut. The tractor is a Kubota L35 TLB, I think I could use a bigger one. I told my wife I need a bigger one and she said yup you sure do. And then laughed.


----------



## MustangMike

I decided that little trailer needed some reinforcing also. The back door kept bending and popping out. So i screwed a piece of treated decking across the bottom so it won't flex. I wanted to run a piece of steel cable across the top, so the sliding door would still work, but UR strap idea was too simple, so I used it!

Not sure when I will use it.


----------



## dancan

Cantoo , when you're ready to upgrade that L35 let me know LOL
I missed out on one complete with backhoe for 12k a couple of years ago , didn't have the funds for it but sure would have been a nice scrounging tool .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just for the record UncleMike, when I get enough speed up.......... my 2wd quad gets through your mud pit up there no problems. But yeah, I've sunk a few in there when going too slow. 
On those little trailers, keep your screws tight, or just weld up all the seems. Like I said, I welded that sliding back door solid. Really helped with all the flexing.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Canto, I hear those steiners are unstopable.


----------



## cantoo

Matt, yes they are however the drivers aren't so bright sometimes.


----------



## steved

cantoo said:


> I have a Kubota with hover option to move firewood.
> View attachment 388761


They make an app for that...



Guy I bought my liquid ballast from had a BIG kabota, it had oversized cast iron hubs because of the loader...and liquid ballast. He didn't want the ballast, so he drained it and sold it to me...four 55-gallon drums worth, enough to fill quite a few L&G tires!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## greendohn

Yesterdays score, going in the shed today,,rain and cold frosties precluded me working on it last nite,,


----------



## wudpirat

Liquid filled tractor tires.
Right out of High Scool, I was working at the local Firestone. The salesman brought in a couple tractor wheels to have the tires replaced.They were heavy but never gave it a thought, pulled the valve core and got a face full of ballast liquid.
Found out why they were so heavy, the hard way. Live and learn.

Mike: If you have lost the stopper for your gas jug, an empty 12ga shotshell is a good replacement and cheap also.
I'm about 7 mi south of the Southbury I 84 exit in Oxford.
Is that coffee shop across from the train station in Brewster still there? Best coffee I ever had, had two cups.

Another rainy day, I got wood to split, two cord hardwood and about ten cord pine. Ran out of firewood last year, I had the wood, burried under 3 ft of snow. Could not get to it, had to BUY couple cord, bummer.
The wood was cheap (?) but @$4 a gal and 10 mpg the gas wasn't.


----------



## MustangMike

Lost stopper???

Have not used the train station in years, so I don't know, but downtown Brewster has sure changed!


----------



## SteveSS

What type of liquid do they use for this ballast?


----------



## troylee

I prefer Unicorn blood


----------



## steved

Several options...a brine mix is the most common, the stuff I have is a citrus-based fluid, some guys even use washer fluid on small applications.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

troylee said:


> I prefer Unicorn blood


I have one of those...or at least a Unicorn splitter that will draw blood...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## wudpirat

Mike:
Sorry Mike,
The gas jug I was referring to was in Cantoo's trailer, not yours. I think they still allow empty 12ga shells in Canada ?

My grandson Mike was laid up for six weeks with cracked ribs, He's my main wood supplier, so I'm six weeks short on wood. No wood and the splitter was idle.
Then the wood came, two cord from one neighbor and that load of pine from another. I got the wood home and then the rains came. seems like I just can't get a break. Hope the heavy snow holds off for a while.
But we have that Polar Votex Zogger warned us about. Is that the same Alberta Clipper we always got ?
Bitter cold in Jan. and Feb. The Dog asking," Can't I just pee by the door, do I really have to go outside?"
OUT! OUT! and finish, no squirting to relive the pressure, then you can come back in. sometime they're worst than kids.
I have no trouble with the animals, except Pretty Kitty, the cat, always get an argument, and lose.


----------



## SteveSS

steved said:


> Several options...a brine mix is the most common, the stuff I have is a citrus-based fluid, some guys even use washer fluid on small applications.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


OK, I was wondering because you had mentioned buying it, and I was wondering what it was that would carry a monetary value for a few barrels of "used" liquid.




wudpirat said:


> and finish, no squirting to relive the pressure, then you can come back in. sometime they're worst than kids.
> I have no trouble with the animals, except Pretty Kitty, the cat, always get an argument, and lose.



Yep. Mine are the same way.


----------



## Marshy

SteveSS said:


> What type of liquid do they use for this ballast?


I thought the farm tractors use a calcium based fluid because it's heavier than water but I don't remember what it is exactly. All I remember was a filled skid steer tire weighed about 300 lbs!


----------



## Axfarmer

Marshy, Until recently the liquid ballast of choice was Calcium Chloride bit it's very corrosive to the wheels when is seeps out and they all did. I had mine filled with RimGuard but windshield washer fluid is also common. I've heard of Beet juice but not in this area. Àny progress on your truck engine?


----------



## Marshy

Axfarmer said:


> Marshy, Until recently the liquid ballast of choice was Calcium Chloride bit it's very corrosive to the wheels when is seeps out and they all did. I had mine filled with RimGuard but windshield washer fluid is also common. I've heard of Beet juice but not in this area. Àny progress on your truck engine?


That's what I thought it was...

Not much since. Going to take the other head off and replace all the valve stem seals before the week is out. I'm waiting to see if the fat man, I mean Santa, is going to bring me anything for xmas. If not, my next pay check has 40 hours of OT that I'm using towards a cam and intake. I just took the truck off the road for the winter so no real rush to get it back together. Only thing it might get used for between now and spring is an emergency wood haul. If I find a scrounge good enough it might get put back on the road but I doubt it, I like to keep the salt off it.


----------



## Marshy

Here she is all dolled up. Need to put on the rear center wheel covers and could use a new set of tires in the near future. Would like to go with 35" but cant really do that with the stock 15" rims being only 8.5" wide and all. Those are 31x10.5-15" and look almost like little doughnuts. Might do 33"x10.5 and call it good, all 35" are 12" wide an I don't want the wider tires...


----------



## svk

Less than 3" of snow left in the woods. I'm starting to look towards the 4 cords of maple/birch/ash tops sitting up near my hunting. They may be coming home if this weather holds out.


----------



## MustangMike

Split another load of Ash today, but it was getting dark when I finished, so no pics. Between the cutting, hauling, and splitting it takes a lot of work to fill that trailer!


----------



## KenJax Tree

All this is from a clear cut job


----------



## MechanicMatt

The exercise keeps you young UncleMike


----------



## SteveSS

KenJax Tree said:


> All this is from a clear cut job



Nice! It's not all gonna get chipped is it?


----------



## dancan

No scrounge for me for the next couple of days , the wife shut me down till Boxing Day 
Well , I guess it's time to start the holidays 

Happy Festivus all !


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> No scrounge for me for the next couple of days , the wife shut me down till Boxing Day
> Well , I guess it's time to start the holidays
> 
> Happy Festivus all !



Nice Dan. 

Hang in there and to qoute Jim Lehey from your neck of the woods....."Let the liquor guide you." Or at least guide those lobsters into the pot. 

Be mindful of the ribs. They will let you know how much you can and cannot do. I have 8 on my left side that are broke broke from 3 years ago. My chest x ray looks like tic tac toe on crack with a bunch of X's where the breaks are. 

You will be back at it and those ribs will zing you every now and then. At least you have quite a bit of wood put up. 

Enjoy your most excellent meal.


----------



## Marshy

KenJax Tree said:


> All this is from a clear cut job


Do you get to keep it all? What kind of wood is that anyways? Regardless there's enough of it to make up the difference if it's low BTU wood.


----------



## dancan

Thanks benp , I'll be at it on boxing day 
I talked to John Dunsworth not that long ago , his brother Jeff runs a service shop specializing in Volvos .
Mike Smith (Bubbles)has a popular bar here in town and I think Rob Wells lives about 15 minutes from here LOL
Well , the sprue beer is gone , was ok but not on the list to buy again , the other three , they're on the repeat list 
The lobstah , well , they need no invitation , they're always on the list .


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> No scrounge for me for the next couple of days , the wife shut me down till Boxing Day
> Well , I guess it's time to start the holidays
> 
> Happy Festivus all !


That looks fantastic! Looks like the wife knows how to keep you out of the woods. Just fill his belly with fresh lobster and fine brew. 

I have holiday hours tomorrow and Thursday, and if no service calls hit the board on Friday, I'll make a run to town and fill out my time sheet and get my weekend rolling.

Happy Festivus!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I've always wondered what boxing day is? When I think of what it could mean....... I gotta go lace up my shoes, rinse off the mouth guard, and slip on the gloves. Do you guys get to call out someone you don't like for three rounds of throw down???? I bet a lot of issues would get ironed out with my idea!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got the laptop kinda working, here is a pic of the trailer with a load. MustangMikes ported 046 and my fleet of Husky's made firewood out of four massive red oaks. I must have pulled 12 of these trailer loads from this back yard.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Picture from the first winter we burned wood. That there is my number 1 splitter. She did not want her pic taken, was hiding her face.


----------



## svk

audible fart said:


> Fiskars X27 for the win.


Well, 7 months later and nothing has changed. LOL


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 389006
> Got the laptop kinda working, here is a pic of the trailer with a load. MustangMikes ported 046 and my fleet of Husky's made firewood out of four massive red oaks. I must have pulled 12 of these trailer loads from this back yard.


Sweet!

I just got access to a trailer like this. Once I get the new receiver on my truck, it's go time!


----------



## svk

4x4American said:


> Lifetime guarantee dont mean nothin if the company goes outta business





Philbert said:


> Good point.
> 
> They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US).
> 
> Could be a fly-by-night organization.
> 
> I like my Fiskars axes and splitters. No tool does everything for everybody though.
> 
> Philbert



@Philbert still takes the cake for tongue in cheek humor.


----------



## cantoo

I made a few more bins but these ones cost a few more bucks. I didn't have any more skids the right size so had to use 2x4 and 2x6 to make them. Complete price per "box" was $35.37 each. Would have only been $20.50 if I had the skids. Going to have to keep my eyes peeled a little better.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Thanks benp , I'll be at it on boxing day
> I talked to John Dunsworth not that long ago , his brother Jeff runs a service shop specializing in Volvos .
> Mike Smith (Bubbles)has a popular bar here in town and I think Rob Wells lives about 15 minutes from here LOL
> Well , the sprue beer is gone , was ok but not on the list to buy again , the other three , they're on the repeat list
> The lobstah , well , they need no invitation , they're always on the list .



NO WAY!!! 

That is too cool!!! They seem like pretty nice guys.


----------



## cantoo

wudpirat, we are still allowed to have a few guns here but it's getting worse real quick. They are trying to register pellet guns now. I used to buy and sell a few guns in my spare time but hardly even shoot anymore. I have enough to do me for awhile and I have a few friends who have some real toys hidden around.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well wikapedia just told me Boxing day is not nearly as fun as I hoped it would be, oh well.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Well wikapedia just told me Boxing day is not nearly as fun as I hoped it would be, oh well.



I see that also. I thought it was a keepsin reeal version of "Festivus." 

Still sounds like a holiday to have high balls to though.


----------



## steved

Axfarmer said:


> Marshy, Until recently the liquid ballast of choice was Calcium Chloride bit it's very corrosive to the wheels when is seeps out and they all did. I had mine filled with RimGuard but windshield washer fluid is also common. I've heard of Beet juice but not in this area. Àny progress on your truck engine?



The citrus-based stuff is supposedly non corrosive.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, what R the trailer dimensions? That thing can really haul a load of wood!

A combination of easy to light Ash and long burning Oak should keep U guys nice & warm!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Haven't really needed to mix too much of that oak in yet. 5-1 ratio maybe. Trying to save it for next year, let it age as long as possible. I gotta rip some of those big pieces of ash yet. Not sure on the trailer. I stacked two cords in it, then stacked the wood in the back of the truck for one load. Mikey just pointed to the rear tires and mentioned i might want to bump them upfrom 50 psi to 75 psi. Also I still habe to get over to Greeners house and drop those two dead ash trees over there. They've been standing dead for about two years now.


----------



## MustangMike

The first few weeks of Jan should be good, bow season is open in Westchester till 12/31, and Feb - April 15th U know I won't be there! Harold also wants to get up to the cabin one more time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's the trailer I'm gonna use to bring the two pallets of quick-crete up to the cabin in. Also thinking about getting a few 55 gallon drums for water. Were gonna need a LOT of water when doing the concrete.


----------



## MustangMike

Would be smarter to bring empty drums up and feed them w/the gutters, the the roof will be the first priority.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> That's the trailer I'm gonna use to bring the two pallets of quick-crete up to the cabin in. Also thinking about getting a few 55 gallon drums for water. Were gonna need a LOT of water when doing the concrete.


Are you pouring in a slab?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yes to the slab, and yeah the gutters would work. Was thinking the spring and a four wheeler trailer.


----------



## Philbert

Saw these today. This store was thinking '_kayaks_':




I was thinking, '_with a reciprocating saw, I could have 2 log dragging cones for $100 each . . ._ '

Philbert


----------



## TIMberbear

2 weekends worth of scrounge





This past Saturdays score.
For a Buddy I work with.
Puttin it in the Boiler Room.
Boiler Room now.


----------



## mainewoods

Bare ground, that ain't fair!


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert, just buy 2, lash them together, and float the logs!


----------



## Philbert

I like that! Thinking outside the box!

Philbert


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Bare ground, that ain't fair!View attachment 389090


If you had an AR you could put enough meat away for the entire winter in one sitting!


----------



## MustangMike

Either a 22 w/a silencer, or a net with exploding charges!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Ever watch the show North Woods Law? They drive by all the time and I really don't want to be on TV.


----------



## mainewoods

Besides with my luck the bullet would go through my barn too, at that range (75'). Baiting deer is highly illegal up here.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Marshy said:


> Do you get to keep it all? What kind of wood is that anyways? Regardless there's enough of it to make up the difference if it's low BTU wood.


That whole pile was Ash...no we didn't take any of it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

SteveSS said:


> Nice! It's not all gonna get chipped is it?


I have no idea what was gonna happen to it, all we had to do was drop it and leave it and the excavation company that was leveling the property was hauling it all outta there. We did cut some smaller when asked for the guys working the land and they took it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Headed to my bil house. Probably won't be on here till Friday after work, Merry Christmas to all my firewood brothers and Uncle.


----------



## svk

Same to you Matt!


----------



## SteveSS

Thanks, Matt. You as well.


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas to all from Brewster NY also.

Boy, I'm contemplating getting my other half really po ed at me! See something on CL, and something else on EBay, and I really don't NEED either of them, but .......!!!!!!! (CAD)


----------



## farmer steve

merry christmas ya bunch of scroungers.  have a great one.


----------



## mainewoods

Same to you Steve !


----------



## mainewoods

Have a great time matt!


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas to all from Brewster NY also.
> 
> Boy, I'm contemplating getting my other half really po ed at me! See something on CL, and something else on EBay, and I really don't NEED either of them, but .......!!!!!!! (CAD)



Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike! I know what you mean , my mouse is hovering over the bid button too!


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> Besides with my luck the bullet would go through my barn too, at that range (75'). *Baiting deer is highly illegal up here*.



Baiting? I don't see any baiting going on there.

What I see is an augmentation of their natural wild forage. That happens to be in your front yard....at close range.

I saw all of those those turkeys and I swear all I heard was the sound of a turkey deep fryer.


----------



## mainewoods

That was just the first feeding, the other "herd" was up on the hill waitin' their turn.


----------



## mainewoods

So were the other deer.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Merry christmas guys. Baileys in the coffee and relaxing tomorrow. 

Kev.


----------



## mainewoods

Merry Christmas Kev!


----------



## SteveSS

Merry Christmas, Kev. Hope ol' Santy brings you a big saw for Christmas.


----------



## SteveSS

Hey Clint.....check out this rascal. He's not very wide, but he's good and tall. Snapped his pic over bait, so he's illegal, but he looks pretty cool. Best head-gear I've had on cam this season.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice & Tall, is UR season still in gear?

Some good wine with dinner, then Bailey's (or an impersonation) over ice, now I got to try and wrap some presents before I nod!


----------



## svk

Arrived at the cabin at 6:15, exchanged presents amongst our immediate family. The wood boiler is ripping and we are waiting for Santa. Debating a bottle of wine and sauna or just hitting the sack.


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas Scroungers!




(With the late arrival there was no time for a real tree this year, which is an anomaly for me)


----------



## MustangMike

Very, Very Nice, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Arrived at the cabin at 6:15, exchanged presents amongst our immediate family. The wood boiler is ripping and we are waiting for Santa. Debating a bottle of wine and sauna or just hitting the sack.


Wine always go with the wine.


----------



## dancan

I hope Santa was good to all you fellow scroungers .
Merry Christmas all !


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Nice & Tall, is UR season still in gear?


Yep. We're in Alternative Season (ML and handgun) until the 30th, and then we continue on with Archery until the season closes on the 15th of January. I put down a corn pile just to snap some pics and see what was running around out there, otherwise I'd sneak out and put one in the freezer with the .44 while it's in season.

Since we moved in to the house in May and I knew I'd have to get quite a bit of wood cut before winter hit, I didn't bother with hunting this year. I'll get after them next year though.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Merry Christmas Scroungers!
> 
> View attachment 389316
> View attachment 389318
> 
> (With the late arrival there was no time for a real tree this year, which is an anomaly for me)


Beautiful cabin, SVK. Looks like a great place to spend the holiday.

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## wudpirat

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my fellow woodboogers.

Another day with no sun and I gots lots of wood to split.
No, I didn't get another saw for Christmas, can't find time to use what I have.

FREDM, Oxford, CT


----------



## Axfarmer

wudpirat said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my fellow woodboogers.
> 
> Another day with no sun and I gots lots of wood to split.
> No, I didn't get another saw for Christmas, can't find time to use what I have.
> 
> FREDM, Oxford, CT


Same here, I've been sharpening all my chains, cleaning up my shop,stacking between rain showers, I need to split a few more cords before I bring anymore home! My place is a mud pit now, can't use the tractor until the ground freezes.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I actually got a saw for Christmas. I stopped in at my local stihl dealer before I headed up north. Really to just say hi and merry christmas. I bought a litre of oil mix and we talked for a good 1/2 hour. I asked if he had any project saws laying around and he mentioned some older jonsered pro models....he went and looked but said they are buried. Brought out a P oulan 2050 and said merry christmas. So I was thrilled I really needed a saw in this class as most my saws are quite a bit larger. Usually I pay 50-100 for a pro parts saw from him. Great guy and friend I'd say.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my fellow woodboogers.
> 
> Another day with no sun and I gots lots of wood to split.
> No, I didn't get another saw for Christmas, can't find time to use what I have.
> 
> FREDM, Oxford, CT



Ha! No new saw stuff here either..don't care, got plenty. Oh wait..got two new round chain files the other day! hahaha! I am pre stacking wood to be split today, get it out of the mud. Mud season hit hard this week....that cool dry spell was a good run though.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey ZOG:
What happened to the other ten ? I usually get mine in a dozen pack, not that I get to use them, I have "friends".
I get my AA bateries in the twenty pack, I'm lucky if I get to use half, different "friends".

My BIL & SIL live in Cleaveland, GA. up north near the Tenn, border. Doubt I'll ever get to visit them.
Merry Christmas, Bud.

The sun came out at 10:30 AM, But I have a dinner date at 2 PM, no time to split wood.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Hey ZOG:
> What happened to the other ten ? I usually get mine in a dozen pack, not that I get to use them, I have "friends".
> I get my AA bateries in the twenty pack, I'm lucky if I get to use half, different "friends".
> 
> My BIL & SIL live in Cleaveland, GA. up north near the Tenn, border. Doubt I'll ever get to visit them.
> Merry Christmas, Bud.
> 
> The sun came out at 10:30 AM, But I have a dinner date at 2 PM, no time to split wood.



I just buy them one at a time at my local dealer I support. I pay a bit more than buying them online by the dozen, but..they give me great deals on used stuff, so, it works out.


----------



## SCBBQ

My two children came in from being scattered around the state and will be here a few days. That's all I need for it to be a good Christmas . We exchanged gifts with my folks last night. I try to cherish these times and think of just how fortunate we are. 

I put a butt on the smoker at 2 AM. It's got about 2 hours left to cook. A feast will soon follow.

I hope all of you and your families are well. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## wudpirat

I put my butt on the smoker ????
Had me going for an instant, then I recalled, you're the BBQ guy.
Enjoy your smoked butt and Merry Christmas.


----------



## steved

Merry Christmas everyone!

Was out getting ready to make the 250 mile journey up to my folks and was thinking how to put sides on the trailer to haul more firewood. I remembered seeing someone using the cages from liquid totes like these:







The way my trailer sits now, I'm at 60cf or around 5/8 of a cord. If I used two of those totes, I'm at 90cf or almost 3/4 of a cord. I have two of those totes in my possession. 

Anyone see any reason this wouldn't work? Center of gravity would be higher, maybe draw the eye of the local law enforcement?


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Anyone see any reason this wouldn't work? Center of gravity would be higher, maybe draw the eye of the local law enforcement?


Strap it down and you should be just fine. We used to haul two of those on a car trailer filled with water when we were redoing my first house before the new well was drilled.


----------



## Marshy

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Merry Christmas Scroungers!
> 
> View attachment 389316
> View attachment 389318
> 
> (With the late arrival there was no time for a real tree this year, which is an anomaly for me)


Nice house! Love the fish. Can't wait for salmon season to open this spring, I missed it because of priorities. Got some of the best salmon fishing east of the Mississippi 15 minutes from my house. Salmon River in Pulaski NY, ever heard of it? I swear I run into a grey hound load of Russians and or Asian tourists fishing ever year. Apparently they come from everywhere to fish this river.


----------



## olyman

troylee said:


> Paid 225 for the saw at the pawn shop, and 112 for the bar, sent 50 dollar deposit to Mastermind, and waiting on March to get here so I can give him more money.........WAY cheaper than race cars!


 yeah!!! truck driving friend of mine,, fronted the cash,,for a guy to build his own rowndy car in cr iowa.. to the tune of just about 20,000!!!!! this guy builds frames,, and races!!! hes good,, just needed to be able,, to pay for his own frame....buddy and him,, have been friends for over 30 yrs....soooooo.....


----------



## SCBBQ

QUOTE="wudpirat, post: 5111698, member: 52388"]I put my butt on the smoker ????
Had me going for an instant, then I recalled, you're the BBQ guy.
Enjoy your smoked butt and Merry Christmas.[/QUOTE]

Butt just came off of the smoker after 12 hours. It will need to sit about an hour before I pull it apart. Santa will be eatin' good today.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Hey, if they need anyone to help them out with their deer problem, let me know! I will even exchange chain saw work for hunting privileged!
> 
> Everything non public is so posted down here, and the deer just change their patterns to be where U can't hunt. My wife volunteers to walk dogs at the humane society on a preserve. She says every year she knows when hunting season starts because the deer come in there because U can't hunt there.
> 
> Plenty of sign on the public land, all made at night.


 bow,,late at night!!!!!


----------



## olyman

SteveSS said:


> Too funny! When I went out to stoke up the wood burner this morning, I had the identical thought. Makes you kind of proud when you look at your wood pile, doesn't it? It's low 30's outside here right now, but it's toasty warm in the house. A little gas and a little sweat is what made it this warm.


 for MUCH less cost,,than ng,,or proPAIN!!


----------



## olyman

mainewoods said:


> Turkey's scrounging in my driveway. Seems everyone is scrounging around here lately. They didn't seek permission though, so I guess I'll square file me a huntin' knife.View attachment 385165


 garage door behind??? corn into the garage............................


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> I'm a law abiding guy, but if there was a whole flock of turkeys walking through my yard it would be difficult not to put one the menu....


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Might help a bit! Although humping rounds onto a 5' tall tailgate does present some obstacles.


 get two 6 foot long 2x8's. get two 1/4 inch thick steel plates, 7 1/2 wide, by foot long. at the six inch mark, put about a 30 degree bend in them. get six, grade 5 carriage head bolts,, with some flats,, and some nuts. 3/8 coarse. take the plates, and drill three holes,, across the plate, not quite half way up, and evenly space across. then clamp this to the board,, and drill thru these holes, after clamping it in place. file off, most of the square behind the head of the carriage head, and pull them thru by tightening them... you now have,, a perfect way to get HUGE rounds up onto the truck,, by ROLLING them up these ramps. space them just enough, so you can step between them,, when you roll the log up. I used treated lumber, as mine set out all year long...I have rolled up,, with her help,, up to 36 inch dia, OAK rounds,,, non split!!!! and the cost, was WAYYYYY low. just make sure,, to get two pieces, with NO knots, if you can.....


----------



## olyman

steved said:


> See that kind of post all the time...those and the "free tree for cutting", which is 300 feet tall, 6 feet in diameter, and two feet from eight houses...


 and its a cottonwood..........................


----------



## steved

olyman said:


> get two 6 foot long 2x8's. get two 1/4 inch thick steel plates, 7 1/2 wide, by foot long. at the six inch mark, put about a 30 degree bend in them. get six, grade 5 carriage head bolts,, with some flats,, and some nuts. 3/8 coarse. take the plates, and drill three holes,, across the plate, not quite half way up, and evenly space across. then clamp this to the board,, and drill thru these holes, after clamping it in place. file off, most of the square behind the head of the carriage head, and pull them thru by tightening them... you now have,, a perfect way to get HUGE rounds up onto the truck,, by ROLLING them up these ramps. space them just enough, so you can step between them,, when you roll the log up. I used treated lumber, as mine set out all year long...I have rolled up,, with her help,, up to 36 inch dia, OAK rounds,,, non split!!!! and the cost, was WAYYYYY low. just make sure,, to get two pieces, with NO knots, if you can.....




Yeah, I used my wooden ramps to do that exact thing. Makes it easy to load a big round.

But a lower deck makes life easier all the way around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> But a lower deck makes life easier all the way around.


So does a winch!
(P.S. - be sure to watch to the end for the unload part too!)



Philbert


----------



## olyman

All of the bark is long gone, so it would definitely be burnable this year.


> branches smaller than 4 inches,, maybe. elm holds it water real well, at least the elm in this area would...


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> If you had an AR you could put enough meat away for the entire winter in one sitting!


  yes he could..bit noisy tho....just grain path,,into the garage..........................


----------



## dancan

So many Classics new and old to enjoy while burning your scrounged firewood


----------



## SteveSS

My favorite rendition of my favorite Christmas song. Crosby and Bowie singing Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert, I know U got me one of them nifty trailers for Christmas, but it has not arrived yet!!!!


----------



## wudpirat

HEY!! HEY!!
The sun is out and the sky is still blue, up and at 'em,
Time to saw and split, a little bit nippy, dress warm.
OH! happy day, get to do some firewood.


----------



## cantoo

Did up another 11 boxes on Christmas morning before everyone got here. That pile is gone now and all boxed up.


----------



## benp

I had supper last night with the neighbors through the woods.

They are from the cities and have a nice little lake cabin.

They have a nice wood stove and the topic of wood came up. The wife asked me if we burned pine. I said absolutely, it's awesome. She then asked about creosote issues associated with pine. I said that's fallacy and it's no different than other wood.

They are not real savy on the ins and outs of firewood. They are burning the wood that came from the lot clearing of their cabin. Which...unfortunately.....is basswood. It does it's job.

The husband mentioned he wood love to have some pine for when getting the fire going.

Soooooo.....Santa Saws scrounged a tote of Tamarack over today along with a bottle of Jameson.






Santa also STRESSED the fact of only using one piece at a time and not to load the damn stove with it.

They were tickled.


----------



## svk

That's awesome. Must have felt strange to cut wood so short. 

Good advice, don't want to wreck the stove!


----------



## dancan

40* sunny and windy a great day to be outside , after a couple of days of not doing much I decided to see how the ribs were coming along 
I went to the tractor and trailer , unloaded the logs I had left on it last weekend and replaced the centre section that I had bent previously with a new beam that I put together on Monday , I'll fix the original one later .












Since I was feeling just fine I saddled up and headed out to where I knew there was a leaner .











Since I didn't have the van I realized I didn't pack enough chain , no problem I figured , I'll just back in closer .
Well , it all went down hill from there , I soon dug 2 holes in what I thought was good solid ground which turned into muck in a hurry , 20 minutes later after working the tractor back and forth I finally had enough of a trench that I could fill in with a bunch of rocks from the side of the road I was able to get the tractor out .






It may not look it but at one point the bottom of the tractor was sitting on the ground .
I figured the ribs had enough excitement for the day so I went home while I was ahead 
I'll tackle that maple when I have the winch back on the tractor LOL


----------



## Axfarmer

The temp got to almost 60 here and I busted out the splitter! I can't believe I was splitting with no coat the day after x-mas!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I kept my saws a little busy today. The first trailer was Maple, mostly cut with the 046. What was left (pic 4) and some other misc stuff went in trailer load #2. Then the 362 and 044 #1 found some nice Ash to cut up for a future pick up! (pic 5) I also cut a few other small Ash & Maple (no pics).

So me & the saws both got a workout, cause all this wood has to be carried over a rock wall to get to the trailer, but I enjoyed doing it, it was as very nice day today. I don't mind splitting the Ash by hand, but the Maple is going to a guy with a splitter.


----------



## MustangMike

Somehow, I posted w/o the last pic of the Ash. Here it is.


----------



## TIMberbear

dancan said:


> 40* sunny and windy a great day to be outside , after a couple of days of not doing much I decided to see how the ribs were coming along
> I went to the tractor and trailer , unloaded the logs I had left on it last weekend and replaced the centre section that I had bent previously with a new beam that I put together on Monday , I'll fix the original one later .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was feeling just fine I saddled up and headed out to where I knew there was a leaner .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't have the van I realized I didn't pack enough chain , no problem I figured , I'll just back in closer .
> Well , it all went down hill from there , I soon dug 2 holes in what I thought was good solid ground which turned into muck in a hurry , 20 minutes later after working the tractor back and forth I finally had enough of a trench that I could fill in with a bunch of rocks from the side of the road I was able to get the tractor out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not look it but at one point the bottom of the tractor was sitting on the ground .
> I figured the ribs had enough excitement for the day so I went home while I was ahead
> I'll tackle that maple when I have the winch back on the tractor LOL


DanCan, did you build this trailer or buy it. I love it!!!!


----------



## cantoo

Went to town for brunch with the family and after we all got back home my wife got tired of me whining about wasting a nice day yapping with relatives so she told me to just go and do whatever I want. I was so fast I left my cell phone and water on the counter top. Cut down about a dozen ash trees, limbed them up and bucked them to 12' long before dark. Still too muddy to haul anything out so not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow. I have way too much wood cut and split so I'm just piling up logs now. Still have the younger relatives here but my kids are entertaining them anyway so I'm on my own.


----------



## dancan

TIMberbear said:


> DanCan, did you build this trailer or buy it. I love it!!!!



I built it .
Lot's of looking at what's out there and built it with what I had or could get my hands on .


----------



## benp

svk said:


> That's awesome. Must have felt strange to cut wood so short.
> 
> Good advice, don't want to wreck the stove!



I'll admit, it was....odd. 

So, I made a game out of it. How far away can I blow the the pieces apart from me.

I used one of the stringers as a chopping block. Furthest I got was 10 feet.....I tried.

I had fun.


----------



## SteveSS

It was 60+ degrees here today also. I was technically on the clock, so I had to stick near a phone in case of a service call. I didn't clock any saw time, but I spent most of the day in the yard clowning around with the dogs, so it was a pretty good day.


----------



## svk

Nauseousness has started to subside. Still have a splitting headache. Hoping to take down some standing dead black ash tomorrow if I feel better.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Nauseousness has started to subside. Still have a splitting headache. Hoping to take down some standing dead black ash tomorrow if I feel better.



The varieties of crud spreading around now is as bad as I have ever seen.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> So, I made a game out of it. How far away can I blow the the pieces apart from me.
> 
> I used one of the stringers as a chopping block. Furthest I got was 10 feet.....I tried.


Are you sure you don't want to try out the leveraxe?  I think you might be able to set a new record


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> The varieties of crud spreading around now is as bad as I have ever seen.


It hit my whole family over the weekend. I should have kissed the wife and contracted it at the time to get it over with. 

That's a downside of a big family. When one person gets sick it will eventually get everyone.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, hope U and UR family all feel well soon.

Hey, did a good amount of work today, and felt pretty good. Then I sit at this computer for 15 min, and when I try to get up I realize I'm not quit as young as I used to be, but until then I was fine!!!!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Are you sure you don't want to try out the leveraxe? I think you might be able to set a new record



LOL - Ummmm. No.

I would be too nervous about damaging it. I wouldn't want to be the guy that wrecked it.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> LOL - Ummmm. No.
> 
> I would be too nervous about damaging it. I wouldn't want to be the guy that wrecked it.



Ya, I felt I could break that thing if I was really feeling good and swinging hard with a string grip. It really is for short straight grained easy wood with a real loose grasp at impact so it can pivot and lever.


----------



## stihly dan

Missed 3 weeks of this thread, friggen 40 plus pages to catch up on. Now I may be a bit bleep faced. Anyways, I had been looking at a large ash that's been down for a few weeks at the DOT site. So Christmas eve before the end of the work day I stopped in to see them. Said I saw that GIANT ash, (giant used as a negative) covered in PIOSON IVEY (also used as a negative) would they like the holiday FAIRY make it disappear over the holiday weekend. (fairy used as a playful joking nature). They said they would love for the holiday fairy to make it disappear, as they don't have equipment big enough to move it. Started cutting and hauling today, when a Asian lady stopped and started barking some #hit, I was not going to walk over there to hear what she was yelling at me about. She can come to me. Well she was not yelling, she was saying she had some much smaller wood at her house that I could have. She pointed to a 12"" shagbark hickory and said just like that. A 1 splitter, and maybe a shag, yes I will take a look. This scrounge is looking very promising. I will post a thread on it at the end of the weekend.


----------



## benp

That's a good score Dan!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Two scrounges from one ask.....Ya' just can't complain about that now, can ya'? Very nice!


----------



## cantoo

I'm gonna need pics of that Asian gal, I'm a little smitten with them.


----------



## SteveSS

cantoo said:


> I'm gonna need pics of that Asian gal, I'm a little smitten with them.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> I'm gonna need pics of that Asian gal, I'm a little smitten with them.



Well, this is the scrounging for wood thread. You'll be needing the wood going scrounging thread....


----------



## stihly dan

I like the Asians too, but this one was camera breaking, and kind of mean looking. Hence thinking she was yelling at me.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Well, this is the scrounging for wood thread. You'll be needing the wood going scrounging thread....


LMFAO!


----------



## MustangMike

A double score in NH, nice! My older daughter lives in Derry.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> A double score in NH, nice! My older daughter lives in Derry.



That is 5 mins from me. Maybe 7.


----------



## steved

Today, from my grandfather's place.



















The pictures are of the poorer section of his woods, but we are planning to clear this to make it thicker for deer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

Had a different type of scrounging adventure today. At least I think it's scrounging. Finally went to the damn flea market today, been wanting to go for several weeks. Thought I would find some old Poulans but no luck with that. I did find the following: Bostitch air chisel hammer with three chisels for $10 (despite the fact I don't have an air compressor yet), a Schick double sided straight razor shaver (not sure how to use it yet lol) for $5, Leatherman Wave for $8, used rubber steel toe fireman's boots for $5, a large flat file with old handle for $1, and a steel ice block hook. 

Now I think I'm set for a while to wood scrounge. I've been working hard to accumulate items that will make my scrounge excursions easier/safer/more productive: 

Put in an old Dodge truck bed liner in the van. Fits great. Now I can slide logs out and keeps the carpet protected. 
Old rubber fireman's steel toe boots will add a layer of protection. 
Found a spare military first aid pouch. I have a tourniquet, bandages, etc. Just in case. 
The old steel ice block hook will help me drag stuff out of the van and move around logs on the ground. 
Father in-law gave me a cant hook and an air compressor.
The large flat file and screw to tighten handle is great at filing down depth gauges. Also sharpens Fiskars a lot easier than the little file I was using.
From hand splitting all the logs I scrounged, I have accumulated several wood bucking wedges. Works great and free. Boom!

Not nearly as high speed as some of you but I have to start small lol. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be getting a Poulan 3400 for shipping cost. Should be set on chainsaws after that. Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## theswampthing

I cut down a nice black cherry with the top broken off, a small oak, and a bunch of standing dead maple. Never remember to take any pictures, though. I did take a few last week in the same area.


----------



## SCBBQ

I have been under the weather for most of the week and finally got stir crazy today. I had to get out even if I felt like crud.
I played a little with the new DHT 22ton splitter.
Dad and I built a log catcher from conduit and expanding metal. It works quit well makes splitting easier and adds a lot protection to motor-coupling area. I have to say I am impressed with the quality and speed of the unit. So far I am very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## dancan

Bedliner in the van ,,,,,, Now you're talkin Ambull !!!!
Nice pics Swampthing , up here if the Castiron Pirates were to find that steel it would be gone in a day LOL


----------



## svk

We took it easy today with the family all finally feeling better. 

Tomorrow I'm bringing a pickup load of wood to a friend who got a new place and wants something to burn in their new fireplace. Then on to another friend to pick up a project snowmobile. Hope to drop a few trees before dark but time will tell.


----------



## dancan

Beauty day up here , 45* and sunny but I ended up bein a shuttle service so no scrounging 
I did get a chance to sharpen some chains with the new Stihl gizmo , I like it


----------



## mn woodcutter

theswampthing said:


> View attachment 389936
> I cut down a nice black cherry with the top broken off, a small oak, and a bunch of standing dead maple. Never remember to take any pictures, though. I did take a few last week in the same area. View attachment 389935


This might be a dumb question but what is that old machinery?


----------



## sawjunky23

Scrounged up a couple loads this size the other day. Been cuttin more than burning lately, the weather is turning colder now though.


----------



## benp

sawjunky23 said:


> Scrounged up a couple loads this size the other day. Been cuttin more than burning lately, the weather is turning colder now though. View attachment 389957



Black walnut?


----------



## theswampthing

mn woodcutter said:


> This might be a dumb question but what is that old machinery?


That is the old fan house that kept the air circulating in the mine shafts at the base of the mountain.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, I thought is was a Water Wheel!


----------



## GL0B0TREE

Ambull01 said:


> Had a different type of scrounging adventure today. At least I think it's scrounging. Finally went to the damn flea market today, been wanting to go for several weeks. Thought I would find some old Poulans but no luck with that. I did find the following: Bostitch air chisel hammer with three chisels for $10 (despite the fact I don't have an air compressor yet), a Schick double sided straight razor shaver (not sure how to use it yet lol) for $5, Leatherman Wave for $8, used rubber steel toe fireman's boots for $5, a large flat file with old handle for $1, and a steel ice block hook.
> 
> Now I think I'm set for a while to wood scrounge. I've been working hard to accumulate items that will make my scrounge excursions easier/safer/more productive:
> 
> Put in an old Dodge truck bed liner in the van. Fits great. Now I can slide logs out and keeps the carpet protected.
> Old rubber fireman's steel toe boots will add a layer of protection.
> Found a spare military first aid pouch. I have a tourniquet, bandages, etc. Just in case.
> The old steel ice block hook will help me drag stuff out of the van and move around logs on the ground.
> Father in-law gave me a cant hook and an air compressor.
> The large flat file and screw to tighten handle is great at filing down depth gauges. Also sharpens Fiskars a lot easier than the little file I was using.
> From hand splitting all the logs I scrounged, I have accumulated several wood bucking wedges. Works great and free. Boom!
> 
> Not nearly as high speed as some of you but I have to start small lol. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be getting a Poulan 3400 for shipping cost. Should be set on chainsaws after that. Hope everyone had a great Christmas.





sawjunky23 said:


> Scrounged up a couple loads this size the other day. Been cuttin more than burning lately, the weather is turning colder now though. View attachment 389957


My this thread is very impressive, thanks fellers, I think I got the bug again...but ive got some scrounged up already, not much but some


----------



## theswampthing

Kind of a short answer on the fan house. Me and mama are trying to find a movie to watch. 

I live in the Coal Region of Pennsylvania and those pictures were taken on mine property. All kinds of interesting stuff in the woods here. I have permission to take standing dead and blow downs on the property, which is awesome. I can take my tractor out my back and have access to a couple thousand acres as long as I stay off the main haul roads. They strip mine now, but in the beginning it was all deep mines. Those roads behind my house lead right to where the anthracite coal boom started in the very early 1800's.

And...that was kind of a long answer  I love local history, especially mining stuff. My grandpa worked almost his whole life in a mineshaft.


----------



## MustangMike

There are a lot of tunnel mines around here from the old Iron mines, but when they started strip mining, they all folded. Most of them have been sealed, for safety and because "devil worship" was occurring in them. A shame, IMO they should have been opened as tourist attractions.

They had a "disaster" at the Tilly Foster Mine 12/01/1895 when 13 died. That also helped to bring an end to it.


----------



## svk

We've got an underground iron mine up here. It actually goes under the lake and is continuously pumped so it doesn't fill up with water. I think it's still open for tours, I went down once in the 90's.

I was told at dusk the amount of bats pouring out of the fresh air vents looked like a scene from Indiana Jones and the temple of doom. But they screened them off a few years ago to solve that problem lol


----------



## mainewoods

steved said:


> Today, from my grandfather's place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea on the cargo straps to secure a load. Are those the pick up truck tail gate straps?


----------



## square1

cantoo said:


> Still too muddy to haul anything out so not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow. I have way too much wood cut and split so I'm just piling up logs now.


Same here. We definitely need a cool down. Looks like the weather over New Year holiday is going to oblige me.


----------



## farmer steve

theswampthing said:


> That is the old fan house that kept the air circulating in the mine shafts at the base of the mountain.


 i thought that it was coal related seein your from coal cracker county.


----------



## steved

That net was something Sportsman Guide had several years ago...its actually about 18" short, so I may buy a second if they still have them.

Its actually 6.5 feet by 6.5 feet...maybe the net from a box truck?

I actually don't need the net...trailer rides so smooth, even on rough roads, that its likely unnecessary. But it looks good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> That net was something Sportsman Guide had several years ago...its actually about 18" short, so I may buy a second if they still have them.
> 
> Its actually 6.5 feet by 6.5 feet...maybe the net from a box truck?
> 
> I actually don't need the net...trailer rides so smooth, even on rough roads, that its likely unnecessary. But it looks legal
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


fixed it for ya steved.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> fixed it for ya steved.


If that's all it takes to keep the police happy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## sawjunky23

benp said:


> Black walnut?


Yes Sir, I always feel bad burnin it when I am splitting becasue it's so pretty.......But it's some of my favorite stuff to burn, I get a lot of it too as my buddy won't burn it in his OWB as he says the bark leaves too much ash.


----------



## dancan

Rained here all day so no wood gathering , I did manage to pick up a davit today to add onto my log trailer and I have a tartiflette in the oven for supper thanks to that French Viking01


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Rained here all day so no wood gathering , I did manage to pick up a *davit* today to add onto my log trailer and I have a *tartiflette* in the oven for supper thanks to that French Viking01



I had to look those up to see what they were. lol

The davit sounds cool. Any pictures?

The tartiflette sounds delicious!!!! Dang. Sure beats my pork chops and tuna steaks.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I had to look those up to see what they were. lol
> 
> The davit sounds cool. Any pictures?
> 
> The tartiflette sounds delicious!!!! Dang. Sure beats my pork chops and tuna steaks.


Tuna steaks??!!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Tuna steaks??!!



Yep, from the grocery stores meat counter. I loooove tuna steaks.


----------



## svk

Be there in two hours. Lol


----------



## benp

lol


----------



## dancan

The davit is pretty basic but all made from heavy duty galvanised pipe and stainless hardware .
http://www.cleanflow.ca/product?product=4964
That's the unit , the price is out to lunch LOL
I paid 50$ for mine


----------



## MustangMike

I usually won't buy it unless I'm near the water, but I love both fresh Tuna & Swordfish steaks. Has to be fresh though, and my definition of fresh does not mean "not frozen". Unlike red meat, it does not get better with age!


----------



## theswampthing

farmer steve said:


> i thought that it was coal related seein your from coal cracker county.


 See?  By rights I should have a big Heatrola or Reading stove burning coal in the living room.


----------



## wudpirat

Another rainy day.
After a grand day yesterday, got a lot of wood split, It started to rain at 4AM, of course none of my wood was covered.
That's OK, I can work around some wet wood. Ran the furnace on pine today.
My cheapo MM was reading 50%+ on the outside but only about 19-23% inside, gave it a lot of air and got it to burn.
Latter tonight I'll have to switch to dry hardwood, temp is suposed to drop.
The good news is my son's buddy dropped of a P/U load of dead maple, the whole tree including the tiny branches.
Everybody needs kindling was his reply, I see it as food for the chipper.
Never look a gift horse >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I thanked him and asked if there was any more. He said there were couple more trees to drop, we shall see.
So it continues, a P/U load here a barrow load from there, it all adds up.
Did I mention I burn PINE, it comes easy. Still about 10 cord to split from the last load. The bark is slipping so it should dry quickly once it's split. Stacked next to the furnace, it's good in a couple days (+/- 20%).
That last load of dead maple is a godsend, I've been burning ash, cherry and punky maple.
Tomorrow is another day, cut,split,stack and burn. Have to keep the old smoke dragon fed.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey swampthing:
As a youngster while visiting my Grand parents in Scranton, I picked coal from the RR tracks and the strip mines.
That lil red wagon I got for Christmas wasn't to play with, it was to haul home gunny sacks of coal.
My kids don't believe that story either. But It was for real. what do kids know? They just can't beleive there was a world before facebook.
I was born in '34 and remember the hard times. My dad would go fishing for days, just so mom wouldn't have to feed him. He only returned if there was a couple shifts work at the mine. He kept couple dollars for gas and oil, couple loaves bread, the rest he gave to mom to feed me and my sister. Back to fishing for his supper.
I'm much better off than my parents ever were. but I still remember.
And I don't owe my soul to the company store.


----------



## svk

Tested MC on some standing dead black ash today. 19.9%. That will definitely go through the boiler this burning season.


----------



## theswampthing

@wudpirat I spent a couple years working in Scranton at the courthouse and around town. You should tell them about the little kids picking slate in the breakers and see if they believe that. I don't think many kids understand what kind of lives people had not too long ago. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Red97

Weather was great today 35 degrees, Went and got 3 loads with dad, mom, and little brother. Mostly red oak and cherry





I also got to try dads Xmas present, when he would put it down. lol


----------



## MustangMike

I'll bet he loves that little Tiger! Heard good things about them.


----------



## Red97

MustangMike said:


> I'll bet he loves that little Tiger! Heard good things about them.


 
So far so good. But it didn't get much time today. Haven't even run a full tank through it. Cant wait until it gets broke in it already screams! Most everything was 20" and up, so I had to pull out the big guns. Found out that I am pretty good at digging trenches with a 40" bar.


----------



## SteveSS

I've just about burned through the bit of Cherry that I had in the wood pile. I really like the way it burns and leaves big chunks of charcoal in my coal bed. It might not have the BTU's of Oak, but it sure does burn nice. I think I only have three nice big rounds left that I was trying to hold back in case I actually got a smoker built this winter. Not sure if I'll get to it, but there's one more dead one on the ground over at my Dad's house that he won't burn. Guess I need to get over there and claim it. 
That 241 is a fine looking saw. I like it!


----------



## MustangMike

Cherry is the favored wood for wood oven Pizza. Just be careful if U use it in a fireplace, it can pop.


----------



## svk

As of tonight I'm out of aspen. And by tomorrow night or Tuesday I'll be out of spruce too. Then it's all good stuff till spring.


----------



## wudpirat

Boy oh boy, this site has been buzzy since my last check in.
SVK is running out of spruce and ash, hard to believe. The soft woods are easy to come by. My neighbor asked if I burn pine, I said yes and he delivered almost 20 cord. The bark is starting to slip, so I have to go out with the machette and split and peel. That will let it dry quicker. Anybody burn pine bark? I got a big pile. Come and get it.
RED 97 is digging trenches with his 40" bar, maybe cut back to a shorter bar. I have a 32" but seldom use it. At 105 drivers, thats a lot of chain to sharpen. That's a cute baby Stihl your Dad got . As I get older, I tend to use the smallest saw that will do the job. I dropped the hammer on a Tanaka 33cc, Bailey's was closing out, made in Japan.
Like I need another saw. It will sit next to the Makita 340 and the Minni-Macs, on the shelf 'till needed.
Kind of dragging my feet this morning, sitting here enjoying the rare sunshine and thinking about the P/U load of maple that was dropped of yesterday. I understand that maple broke into a million pieces when it hit the ground. They swept it all up and delivered it, like I need more kindling. I get more than enough from the hydro.
Well I have to unload the trailer to load that "kindling" and dump it in the woods to rot.
I think the prievious owner was just to cheap to the have a tree service drop the tree and chip the fluff.
That's OK, I got free wood delivered, that's what scrounging is all about. FREE is the magic word.
Carry on.


----------



## Ambull01

Finally! Had some issues getting this picture from my phone to Photobucket.

Had a quick scrounge yesterday. Fiskars couldn't get through the oak trying to split right down the middle and didn't feel like splitting from the edges. I have to hand carry all the pieces out and having to haul around 50 pieces each round was a No Go. The Makita did a great job noodling the oak and maple. Could have loaded the van up a bit more but I'm babying the trans and suspension. Plus I was exhausted. I have the utmost respect for all you older guys still scrounging. It really is tough work. Now I see why you have all the fancy equipment.

Still have to trim the truck bed liner to make it fit around the back. Wheel well indents fit perfectly. Soooo much easier sliding rounds in and out with the liner. Much easier to clean up all the debris too. The metal ice block bar did a decent job limiting me from climbing in and out of the van. A bit short though. Had to file down the point to make it into a wood pick.


----------



## wudpirat

Reid:
Hope you were wearing your PPE, 'cause all I see is a pair of gloves.
Now you know why us "old timers" work one day and rest the next two. It's hard work.
From the looks of things, you're well on your way to becoming a woodbooga.
Told you so, You're gonna luv that Makita, lotsa grunt in that saw.
I've been cutting pine with mine, 16" bar, got a rooster tail coming off the chain, makes me smile.
CUL


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Reid:
> Hope you were wearing your PPE, 'cause all I see is a pair of gloves.
> Now you know why us "old timers" work one day and rest the next two. It's hard work.
> From the looks of things, you're well on your way to becoming a woodbooga.
> Told you so, You're gonna luv that Makita, lotsa grunt in that saw.
> I've been cutting pine with mine, 16" bar, got a rooster tail coming off the chain, makes me smile.
> CUL



Welll, still haven't bought the whole Husqvarna forest helmet thing yet or chaps. That's next on my list or some chaps. I wear my military issued Oakley safety glasses and some earplugs that's attached to the backpack. Bought a pair of used steel toe rubber fireman's boots from a flea market for $5. I know, kind of nasty wearing some old boots but the price couldn't be beat. I've looked around at rubber steel toe boots and some of them are insanely expensive. I'm going to do some research and see if these boots will offer some protection to my legs as well. If I pull the whole rubber part up, it goes all the way up my thighs. I forgot to bring the damn things with me lol. I'll have to keep all my wood scrounging gear in one place. 

That oak piece on the right was a heavy sucker. Probably should have noodled that one more time lol. The Makita is a beast. All I have to do is never try a larger saw and I'll never know what I'm missing.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

I just rearranged my rig, now I gotta a truck to fill up, theres no stopping me, gonna be scrounging as much as I can as often as I can, oh yea, just because I can.


----------



## Overclock

I like your van, Ambull. I hope ya know I was only screwing around earlier. I rarely get serious unless I'm under the hood with a wrench.


----------



## Ambull01

Overclock said:


> I like your van, Ambull. I hope ya know I was only screwing around earlier. I rarely get serious unless I'm under the hood with a wrench.



Yeah man, no worries. I don't get upset about anything on this site, life's too short. Plus I have way too much things going on in my life to have a online pissing match. Like five kids all under the age of 10.


----------



## dancan

Looking good Ambull !
Now you just have to learn how to stack better LOL

Who you calling OLD ????
And , I baby my van way more than you , like , "Come on Baby , You can take one more stick Baby" ,,,,, See , like that 






See it works very well when you baby them and know how to stack .


----------



## benp

Looks like you have a good setup going on there Ambull!!! 

Good scrounging!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull, looking good buddy. Not sure id go with rubber boots. I think leather is toughter than rubber, and I got a pair of nice steel toe'd boots that the chain made it easy through the leather before the steel stopped it. You wouldn't imagine how far up you could scrunch your toes up wbile there inside boots. But just think, if chain gets through leather and wood easy peasey, rubber isn't gonna provide any protection. Get my uncle to tell you about his boots, supposed to be pretty safe foot ware


----------



## dancan

First off , I'm no safety Nazi so wear what you want .
But,,,,,,
Rubber , leather , denim or bare skin all have the same cutproof properties .
The steel toe cap is the only area of protection in a non chainsaw boot .
Some of the firefighter boots may have some kevlar protection in them .
I wear these .

http://www.baileysonline.com/Footwe...W64-1-Class-2-Chainsaw-Boot-with-Lug-Sole.axd

I have 4 pair  , not that I'm rich but I keep watching Kijiji , up here it's as popular as Craigs list is down there , being patient I watch the ads and when a pair in my size pop up I buy them , I have a set in the next size up so I can put winter liners in them 25$ , I have a set with caulks 50$ , I have a pair for 25$ , a 40$ pair that I gave to my brother and I have a set that I had bought new for 100$ , I hear that Haix has a good boot and I think that if you look at their website they have a deal on some seconds .
I've also bought chainsaw pants in my size , 1 pair for 25$ and another pair for 50$ on Kijiji 
I've bought good helmets with visors and muffs on Kijiji and at Salvation army stores for as little as 10$ and I keep 2 in the van with one set of boots and have given away a few helmet sets to friends and family .
So yes , you can get safety on the cheap but at the end of the day when you compare the new gear to brand name "In" clothing/footware/hats/sunglasses or a month's worth of speciality coffee , safety really isn't that expensive at all and that's not even talking about what shyte going bad is gonna cost .
My safety gear is a part of my wood scrounging kit but I sure feel naked when I forgot it .


----------



## dancan

I was just thinking , naked is what I feel like without my gear on and I suppose that's really how I should feel with it on but it's not ,,,,, I'm always thinking that I don't want to ruin a boot or a pair of pants because
[A] The shyte costs money 

*How can I explain to the wife how I destroyed a pair of boots or pants 

[C] The shyte costs money !!!*


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Looking good Ambull !
> Now you just have to learn how to stack better LOL
> 
> Who you calling OLD ????
> And , I baby my van way more than you , like , "Come on Baby , You can take one more stick Baby" ,,,,, See , like that
> 
> See it works very well when you baby them and know how to stack .



lol whatever. I tried stacking at first. That stuff was too heavy trying to mess around and stack all neat. 



MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull, looking good buddy. Not sure id go with rubber boots. I think leather is toughter than rubber, and I got a pair of nice steel toe'd boots that the chain made it easy through the leather before the steel stopped it. You wouldn't imagine how far up you could scrunch your toes up wbile there inside boots. But just think, if chain gets through leather and wood easy peasey, rubber isn't gonna provide any protection. Get my uncle to tell you about his boots, supposed to be pretty safe foot ware



I read rubber is the best material for boots. Something about the chain being unable to grip it. Leather is supposed to offer very little protection. 



dancan said:


> First off , I'm no safety Nazi so wear what you want .
> But,,,,,,
> Rubber , leather , denim or bare skin all have the same cutproof properties .
> The steel toe cap is the only area of protection in a non chainsaw boot .
> Some of the firefighter boots may have some kevlar protection in them .
> I wear these .
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Footwe...W64-1-Class-2-Chainsaw-Boot-with-Lug-Sole.axd
> 
> I have 4 pair  , not that I'm rich but I keep watching Kijiji , up here it's as popular as Craigs list is down there , being patient I watch the ads and when a pair in my size pop up I buy them , I have a set in the next size up so I can put winter liners in them 25$ , I have a set with caulks 50$ , I have a pair for 25$ , a 40$ pair that I gave to my brother and I have a set that I had bought new for 100$ , I hear that Haix has a good boot and I think that if you look at their website they have a deal on some seconds .
> I've also bought chainsaw pants in my size , 1 pair for 25$ and another pair for 50$ on Kijiji
> I've bought good helmets with visors and muffs on Kijiji and at Salvation army stores for as little as 10$ and I keep 2 in the van with one set of boots and have given away a few helmet sets to friends and family .
> So yes , you can get safety on the cheap but at the end of the day when you compare the new gear to brand name "In" clothing/footware/hats/sunglasses or a month's worth of speciality coffee , safety really isn't that expensive at all and that's not even talking about what shyte going bad is gonna cost .
> My safety gear is a part of my wood scrounging kit but I sure feel naked when I forgot it .









Don't feel like taking a pic of the boots so found a pair online. This is exactly the same as the one I bought. Steel toe and midsole. Reinforced rubber at the front of shins and sides. Should be decent protection.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hmmmmm, that's a neat thought, the chain won't grip the rubber. Not really sure on that but dancans boots sure look like rubber. I'll have to go p,ay on youtube to see if I can find some video tests. All I know is steel toe is the way to go, sabed my right foots toes. After that lil slip, I decided to NEVER let the chain have a chance to come near me again.


----------



## dancan

It's what's in the rubber that counts , Kevlar is your friend


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Welll, still haven't bought the whole Husqvarna forest helmet thing yet or chaps. That's next on my list or some chaps. I wear my military issued Oakley safety glasses and some earplugs that's attached to the backpack. Bought a pair of used steel toe rubber fireman's boots from a flea market for $5. I know, kind of nasty wearing some old boots but the price couldn't be beat. I've looked around at rubber steel toe boots and some of them are insanely expensive. I'm going to do some research and see if these boots will offer some protection to my legs as well. If I pull the whole rubber part up, it goes all the way up my thighs. I forgot to bring the damn things with me lol. I'll have to keep all my wood scrounging gear in one place.
> 
> That oak piece on the right was a heavy sucker. Probably should have noodled that one more time lol. The Makita is a beast. All I have to do is never try a larger saw and I'll never know what I'm missing.


Tractor Supply has steel toe PVC, which are darn tough, for around $30. They aren't insulated, but for summer.


----------



## Ambull01

Well that's what I read anyway. Not sure where I saw it though. I'll find it tomorrow morning. 

I think these boots may be for wild land fires or something similar.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Well that's what I read anyway. Not sure where I saw it though. I'll find it tomorrow morning.
> 
> I think these boots may be for wild land fires or something similar.


Wild land fire boots are typically leather, with kevlar thread, and steel shank (very special for the task)...my college buddy's dad was a smoke jumper.


----------



## Ambull01

Oh okay. Not sure what they used these boots for then. Are firefighter boots typically steel toe and midsole? Seems like the steel would be prone to heat up. 

$30 sounds good for summer boots


----------



## dancan

Go with the Kevlar.............


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kevlar is tough stuff. I wonder what my uncles boots are made of. He bought them specifically for chainsawing.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Go with the Kevlar.............


You calling me accident prone? 

Kevlar is tough. My helmet and flak jacket has it. I kind of want to test the boots I bought. Run the chainsaw over them and see how they hold up. If they're destroyed I'll just buy the Husqvarna boots Philbert mentioned or Dan's pair


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I just wear my steel toe mechanics shoes and my husqvarna chaps. i feel safe with those.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> It's what's in the rubber that counts , Kevlar is your friend



I have the rubber husky boots with the kevlar. I am sure they are good cut protection, and they help build up leg muscles walking around in them. There's a lot of weighty material in there....I call them my Herman Muenster boots...

Anyway, I need some of those over the knee firemans boots, have to cross creeks all the time when doing other than chainsaw stuff and half the year it is too deep for my regular farmers boots.


----------



## GL0B0TREE

zogger said:


> I have the rubber husky boots with the kevlar. I am sure they are good cut protection, and they help build up leg muscles walking around in them. There's a lot of weighty material in there....I call them my Herman Muenster boots...
> 
> Anyway, I need some of those over the knee firemans boots, have to cross creeks all the time when doing other than chainsaw stuff and half the year it is too deep for my regular farmers boots.[/QUOTE
> HMB's for short


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Well with the year coming to an end ive scrounged up enough for all next years wood and now starting on 16/17 wood.

Bern busy almosy every weekend and its paying off. 

This is about 1/2 of next years wood with the rest stacked up else where being mostly pine i dont put it in the shed.
contents from most to least:

Red maple
red oak
silver maple
ash
white oak
yellow birch
ironwood


----------



## Marshy

Get your heads out of your arses and get a pair I genuine chainsaw boots for Pete's sake. I just got a pair of the orange rubber husqvarna boots for $70 plus tax. Add another $20 for felt liners any your talking about $100 for Class 3 chainsaw boots. I've had my last pair for 14 years and they are finally falling apart. If you are using them for part time use I'd say you can expect them to last 5 years easily. Best $100 spent IMO.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm gonna have to look into them.


----------



## Red97

Marshy said:


> Get your heads out of your arses and get a pair I genuine chainsaw boots for Pete's sake. I just got a pair of the orange rubber husqvarna boots for $70 plus tax. Add another $20 for felt liners any your talking about $100 for Class 3 chainsaw boots. I've had my last pair for 14 years and they are finally falling apart. If you are using them for part time use I'd say you can expect them to last 5 years easily. Best $100 spent IMO.


 
I agree.
Watch the Test video's on you tube, But don't get a complex, and think that just because they are chainsaw boots they will take a full on assault. They wont.

Work safe.


----------



## Marshy

The good thing is my older ones are tight and one size smaller so I can now wear them without the liners in the summer. Just need a thick pair of cotton socks but, they are still warm as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

no scrounging this month at all the ground is to soupy and the back woods is like quick sand.


----------



## Marshy

Red97 said:


> I agree.
> Watch the Test video's on you tube, But don't get a complex, and think that just because they are chainsaw boots they will take a full on assault. They wont.
> 
> Work safe.


No complex dude, don't take me so seriously. Wear your flip flops if you want. Just letting you know that you could be wearing class 3 chainsaw boots for 3-4 times what you could buy a pair of cheap walmart steel toe boots or top shelf flip flops for.


----------



## greendohn

I'm getting the idea that a pair of birkenstock sandals are not good for cutting far'wood...how many of you guys have had yer' boots save you from cutting yer' foot off at the ankle,,?


----------



## MechanicMatt

The chainsaw boots are probably cheaer then my redwings I destroyed. And I have no desire to test them out myself, but really didn't want to hit my foot two years ago, but it happened. Its kinda like my chaps, I don't use a saw foolishly cause I have leg protection. Id be pissed if I ruined them and had to buy another pair, and I really don't want to see how and if they work, cause what if they don't.........ouch!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Toe hit, not ankle strike for me.


----------



## Marshy

greendohn said:


> I'm getting the idea that a pair of birkenstock sandals are not good for cutting far'wood...how many of you guys have had yer' boots save you from cutting yer' foot off at the ankle,,?


Never, not even a nick on the foot. Leg is a different story but only once and just some scratches. Could have ended differently.


----------



## MustangMike

Number one rule is work safely, there is no substitute for it, but safety gear can save you (or minimize) the minor mistakes. Nothing (other than the steel toe) will save U from a direct assault! Always remember where UR limbs are, U don't get replacements.

This is a dangerous activity that we engage in, and there are no second chances.

I cut many years with only gloves, regular leather boots, glasses and ear muffs, but the safety stuff makes sense, as long as you don't rely on it.

The other day I was cutting, and even though the chain did not come near me, I did something that triggered the chain break, and that is another real nice safety feature we did not used to have (I kinda just smiled to myself and thought it is nice how well that works).

I ALWAYS wear gloves, and a helmet when I'm dropping trees (something will come down and hit U some day). I paid 2 bills for the Haix boots on sale. Feel like Frankenstein when I wear them, but they seem very sturdy. They R supposed to have "cut protection". I have never touched myself with the saw, other than cutting myself when sharpening it, but both my brother and MechanicMatt restyled their boots, so I figured it may run in the family, and I wanted to be ready if my time comes!

Plus if Yank was wearing them at the GTG, his ankle may not have hurt so much!

Be safe out there!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Im usually wearing my atv helmet as i cut. has a fold down face shield and works great as an ear muff aswell.


----------



## Marshy

The boot on the right I've had for over 10 years.







I'm not saying all of tem will last that long but if your a weekend warrior like me then I'd say you stand a good chance that they will last more than 6 years.


----------



## SteveSS

I really need to get better on my PPE also. I wear ear muffs and gloves all the time, but that's about it. I've been looking for a nice pair of steel toes and chaps, but haven't pulled the trigger on them yet. Steel toes are my priority, and I may have a look at those Husky boots. I'd rather have a multi purpose boot though. Last year when cutting with my Dad, I was cutting up a good sized limb, maybe 4 inches, and the piece dropped square on top of my big toe nail. Swelled up to the point that I had to drill it to let the juice and the pressure out. It fell off about two weeks later. There's nothing fun about a missing toe nail....especially when it's the big one. Durn thing took about 9 months to grow back, too. What an aggravation! 

On another note. I had the opportunity to go to the next big town over tonight and stopped into The Home Depot to see if I could scrounge my way into one of those Makita's. This particular HD only rents electric saws, so no luck there. I get to travel through Kansas City and Topeka next week, so maybe I'll have a little better luck in a bigger city. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SteveSS

Ohhh, almost forgot. On my way to work this morning I spotted a place that looks like they're clearing woods for a new house build. Lots of trees down and pushed to the rear of the lot. I'm hoping to actually catch someone working there one morning soon, so I can stop and ask them if I can help with clean up.


----------



## Red97

Red97 said:


> *I* *agree*.
> 
> 
> Watch the Test video's on you tube, But don't get a complex, and think that just because they are chainsaw boots they will take a full on assault. They wont.
> 
> Work safe.


 


Marshy said:


> No complex dude, don't take me so seriously. Wear your flip flops if you want. Just letting you know that you could be wearing class 3 chainsaw boots for 3-4 times what you could buy a pair of cheap walmart steel toe boots or top shelf flip flops for.


 
I was letting others know,

Not to get a complex when wearing the boots. I take any machine seriously I always wear the best ppe I can afford. I just quoted your post so I didn't have to retype it.

Easy Tiger.


----------



## Red97

SteveSS said:


> I really need to get better on my PPE also. I wear ear muffs and gloves all the time, but that's about it. I've been looking for a nice pair of steel toes and chaps, but haven't pulled the trigger on them yet. Steel toes are my priority, and I may have a look at those Husky boots. I'd rather have a multi purpose boot though. Last year when cutting with my Dad, I was cutting up a good sized limb, maybe 4 inches, and the piece dropped square on top of my big toe nail. Swelled up to the point that I had to drill it to let the juice and the pressure out. It fell off about two weeks later. There's nothing fun about a missing toe nail....especially when it's the big one. Durn thing took about 9 months to grow back, too. What an aggravation!
> 
> On another note. I had the opportunity to go to the next big town over tonight and stopped into The Home Depot to see if I could scrounge my way into one of those Makita's. This particular HD only rents electric saws, so no luck there. I get to travel through Kansas City and Topeka next week, so maybe I'll have a little better luck in a bigger city. Fingers crossed.


 
A few company's make normal looking "work boot" Chainsaw boots with the steel toe and the Kevlar, around the foot/ ankle. They are pricy, $200 and up, but still cheaper than a visit to the ER.


----------



## Marshy

Red97 said:


> I was letting others know,
> 
> Not to get a complex when wearing the boots. I take any machine seriously I always wear the best ppe I can afford. I just quoted your post so I didn't have to retype it.
> 
> Easy Tiger.


I must of just read into it too far. Im going to blame it on the 13 hour shift yesterday.


----------



## Red97

Marshy said:


> I must of just read into it too far. Im going to blame it on the 13 hour shift yesterday.


 
I feel your pain, I am prepping for 7/12's for the next month out of town,

Hopefully I have scrounged enough wood to last.


----------



## benp

Red97 said:


> A few company's make normal looking "work boot" Chainsaw boots with the steel toe and the Kevlar, around the foot/ ankle. They are pricy, $200 and up, but still cheaper than a visit to the ER.



I have always been interested in these.

http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Item.asp?Style=MT2000&CategoryID=33&Gender=M


----------



## SteveSS

I like those. They're pretty sharp looking.


----------



## Marshy

benp said:


> I have always been interested in these.
> 
> http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Item.asp?Style=MT2000&CategoryID=33&Gender=M


They look nice but don't say if they have any insulation to them. No way I'd buy an uninsulated boot. 400 grams of thinsulate is what I look for out of a multiple season boot. With the right wool socks i can stay plenty warm if I keep moving when it's really cold an they won't be too hot in the summer either. 
Cut protection aside, I've always been a big fan of Carolina boots. I had a pair that were insulated an lined with a soft leather. It was like wearing a pair of fine Italian leather driving gloves for your feet. Unfortunately I have not been able to find a similar pair since then. Anyways, I would try a pair of these for sure. http://www.carolinashoe.com/Product?stockNo=CA7519


----------



## Marshy

I came across this cool video and thought I would post it up. Remember the diesel I was working on? Well the diesel in this video produces about 1.5 times as much power in *1* cylinder (6200kW) as does the engine I was working on (4400 kW).  And the real crazy part is it can be up to 12 cylinders!


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> I came across this cool video and thought I would post it up. Remember the diesel I was working on? Well the diesel in this video produces about 1.5 times as much power in *1* cylinder (6200kW) as does the engine I was working on (4400 kW).  And the real crazy part is it can be up to 12 cylinders!




Wartzilla! STOMP STOMP STOMP!

Every boy needs a mech powered by a wartzilla!


----------



## Ambull01

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Well with the year coming to an end ive scrounged up enough for all next years wood and now starting on 16/17 wood.
> 
> Bern busy almosy every weekend and its paying off.
> 
> This is about 1/2 of next years wood with the rest stacked up else where being mostly pine i dont put it in the shed.
> contents from most to least:
> 
> Red maple
> red oak
> silver maple
> ash
> white oak
> yellow birch
> ironwood
> View attachment 390439
> View attachment 390440



Nice tight stacking. Do you find drying times to increase dramatically tightly stacked like that? 



Marshy said:


> No complex dude, don't take me so seriously. Wear your flip flops if you want. Just letting you know that you could be wearing class 3 chainsaw boots for 3-4 times what you could buy a pair of cheap walmart steel toe boots or top shelf flip flops for.



Hey now, my cheap Walmart boots saved my toes from the tree that slid off and fell on my foot. 



MustangMike said:


> Number one rule is work safely, there is no substitute for it, but safety gear can save you (or minimize) the minor mistakes. Nothing (other than the steel toe) will save U from a direct assault! Always remember where UR limbs are, U don't get replacements.
> 
> This is a dangerous activity that we engage in, and there are no second chances.
> 
> I cut many years with only gloves, regular leather boots, glasses and ear muffs, but the safety stuff makes sense, as long as you don't rely on it.
> 
> The other day I was cutting, and even though the chain did not come near me, I did something that triggered the chain break, and that is another real nice safety feature we did not used to have (I kinda just smiled to myself and thought it is nice how well that works).
> 
> I ALWAYS wear gloves, and a helmet when I'm dropping trees (something will come down and hit U some day). I paid 2 bills for the Haix boots on sale. Feel like Frankenstein when I wear them, but they seem very sturdy. They R supposed to have "cut protection". I have never touched myself with the saw, other than cutting myself when sharpening it, but both my brother and MechanicMatt restyled their boots, so I figured it may run in the family, and I wanted to be ready if my time comes!
> 
> Plus if Yank was wearing them at the GTG, his ankle may not have hurt so much!
> 
> Be safe out there!



Since visiting this site, I'm much more safety conscious. I was guilty of looking directly over the bar while cutting. Now I make it a point to never place any part of my body direct over the bar or directly inline with a kickback. Never touched myself with a saw either but I have attempted to cut my hand off trying to kindle with my Fiskars. Wasn't wearing gloves. Lesson learned, always wear PPE. I'm not that hard headed lol. 



SteveSS said:


> I really need to get better on my PPE also. I wear ear muffs and gloves all the time, but that's about it. I've been looking for a nice pair of steel toes and chaps, but haven't pulled the trigger on them yet. Steel toes are my priority, and I may have a look at those Husky boots. I'd rather have a multi purpose boot though. Last year when cutting with my Dad, I was cutting up a good sized limb, maybe 4 inches, and the piece dropped square on top of my big toe nail. Swelled up to the point that I had to drill it to let the juice and the pressure out. It fell off about two weeks later. There's nothing fun about a missing toe nail....especially when it's the big one. Durn thing took about 9 months to grow back, too. What an aggravation!
> 
> On another note. I had the opportunity to go to the next big town over tonight and stopped into The Home Depot to see if I could scrounge my way into one of those Makita's. This particular HD only rents electric saws, so no luck there. I get to travel through Kansas City and Topeka next week, so maybe I'll have a little better luck in a bigger city. Fingers crossed.



Yep, chaps are really high on my list too. Supposedly the majority of chainsaw injuries are to the thigh area. Then it's hands I think. 

Yeah buddy! Find one of those Makita's! Call the rental departments before you go. Had one hold the saw for me until I got off work. 



benp said:


> I have always been interested in these.
> 
> http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Item.asp?Style=MT2000&CategoryID=33&Gender=M



They make some great military combat boots. Used to own a couple of pairs until the military switched boots.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

No idea about drying times....just trying to get as much as possible in the shed.


----------



## theswampthing

Brought home a little birch this evening


----------



## stihly dan

Marshy said:


> They look nice but don't say if they have any insulation to them. No way I'd buy an uninsulated boot. 400 grams of thinsulate is what I look for out of a multiple season boot. With the right wool socks i can stay plenty warm if I keep moving when it's really cold an they won't be too hot in the summer either.
> Cut protection aside, I've always been a big fan of Carolina boots. I had a pair that were insulated an lined with a soft leather. It was like wearing a pair of fine Italian leather driving gloves for your feet. Unfortunately I have not been able to find a similar pair since then. Anyways, I would try a pair of these for sure. http://www.carolinashoe.com/Product?stockNo=CA7519



Carolina has gone way, way down hill. Very disappointed in them. Last 2 pair of loggers lasted less than 2 months. Leather tore in the same place on both. Actually returned a 3rd pair because the waterproof boot was soaking wet the 1st time I wore them. I am having good luck with the American made Chippewa super logger so far.


----------



## Marshy

stihly dan said:


> Carolina has gone way, way down hill. Very disappointed in them. Last 2 pair of loggers lasted less than 2 months. Leather tore in the same place on both. Actually returned a 3rd pair because the waterproof boot was soaking wet the 1st time I wore them. I am having good luck with the American made Chippewa super logger so far.


Thats a shame, they look nice. I stopped buying them once I couldnt find a replacement for those leather lines ones I had. They lasted about 3-4 years and when I started looking for them I couldnt even find a NOS pair on the internet so I gave up. If I had known those were not going to be available I would have bought a few pair for the future, I liked them that much.


----------



## svk

Ever had firewood so nice that you felt bad burning it? That's where I'm at right now. I cut a 18" black ash out of my neighbors driveway and left him the first trunk section up to the fork for a saw log. The rest was beautiful straight grained fire wood and a lot of it. I've got about two more days worth of it. 

Tomorrow I'm having a "felling frenzy" of my marked yard trees and I'll do cleanup on NYD.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I know your feeling.....just looking at some yellow birch I just split.....wish I would have milled a couple planks but I was too focused on filling the shed.


----------



## mainewoods

Are you going to feel like cleanup on NYD?


----------



## Marshy

The electric company has a contract with a tree service comany that has been going around my county cleaning up the trees for the lines. I stopped and asked one guy is they cut any trees down that would be good for firewood. He told me most of what then have cut have been branches and they get chipped. I did call the line company and asked them to consider taking down a damaged hard maple that has significant damage to the base and is hollow. They made me sign a waiver for any property damage to removing it and that I am responsible for any cleanup that cannot be chipped. Said and arborist will look at it to determine if it needs to be removed. I saw a truck pulled over at the far end of my property this AM. I think he was trying to figure out where the tree is. I'm hoping I find it on its side when I get home shortly.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Are you going to feel like cleanup on NYD?



I've got 5 bottles of wine, a fifth of scotch, and a 6 pack of beer left up here. Even if the wife and I go crazy I'll still be vertical by 9 am lol


----------



## MustangMike

That could be interpreted more than one way ... do U mean U will be out of bed???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That could be interpreted more than one way ... do U mean U will be out of bed???


Lol yes out of bed.


----------



## MechanicMatt

A lot of boot companies have gone down hill. Rocky Mt boot company straight stinks now! My pops bouht me a pair of expensive ones when I told him how fast I wear out my $100 dollar boots. They lasted two months at my job. They put in a high traction floor ( lots of sand in the epoxy) at work at it tears boots apart. Not the soles, but when you kneel down to set the lift, it tears the toes apart. Believe it or not, I bought a pair of steel toed Dickies for about 90 bucks from walmart, got them before deer season and I bet these ones last till end of January. I loved my first pair of RedWings I got 16 years ago, and haven't bought a pair like those since. Are they all bekng made over seas now?


----------



## Philbert

Anybody have experience with Matterhorn leather chainsaw safety boots? They are what is sold around here, and I always prefer to try boots on in person.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

MechanicMatt said:


> A lot of boot companies have gone down hill. Rocky Mt boot company straight stinks now! My pops bouht me a pair of expensive ones when I told him how fast I wear out my $100 dollar boots. They lasted two months at my job. They put in a high traction floor ( lots of sand in the epoxy) at work at it tears boots apart. Not the soles, but when you kneel down to set the lift, it tears the toes apart. Believe it or not, I bought a pair of steel toed Dickies for about 90 bucks from walmart, got them before deer season and I bet these ones last till end of January. I loved my first pair of RedWings I got 16 years ago, and haven't bought a pair like those since. Are they all bekng made over seas now?


The Red Wing site tells you origin of manufacture for each boot on their online site. I thought that was cool so if you wanted to avoid Chinese good you can see that upfront etc...


----------



## tla100

Cut up a dead blown over dry as a popcorn fart tree today. No bark on it, split and loose thrown almost level full in old 6'x10' barge box wagon with 3' sidewalls. Not the best wood, but it is dry, left all twigs and most ugly stuff. Not bad for a few hours work. Oh, saws did not like the -5 degree temp. Splitter would not have either, but took that in heated garage yesterday. Figure can mix with good wood, better than nothing. 

Oh, will be sight fishing the clearest blue water spring fed lake, over New Years, hope they are biting. Nothing better than getting into some fat 'gills and perch on the ice.....


----------



## theswampthing

Well, that sucks about the Carolina boots. I was looking at buying a pair.


----------



## Marshy

Well, no downed maple when I got home so Im not sure if they will remove it after all...

I did manage to scrounge some firewood though. I stopped on my way home after work and load some large chunks of dry Elm into my car. This was previously cut and blocked before my truck blew a head gasket. Got to use my Lockhart firewood grippers! I figured I would grab what I could before the snow started tonight (10-16" expected by end of day tomorrow). I should have been stopping every night on my way home, I could have probably had all the small blocks cleaned up.


----------



## SteveSS

I have my eyes on a set of Oregon Class 3 safety boots on the bay. They're uninsulated and that bugs me, but Oregon sells a liner that you can put in them. The problem.....you have to buy the boots two sizes larger and I already wear a giant clown foot size 12. I can't imagine trying to tromp around in a 14 with liners in them. BTW.......do you guys know what they say about guys with big feet??







They have to buy big boots. Ba-dum-tsss.


----------



## Philbert

I bought a pair of the Husqvarna rubber chainsaw boots. I think that they are all made by Viking. They fit comfortably loose to my normal size without a liner - I might need to wear an extra pair of heavy socks. I have wide feet, and that was not a problem. Not sure how to size them if you want to wear them with the liner.

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

This seller only has size 13 and 14 anyhow, so a 13 and a double pair of socks might just be the answer as long as one of them is wool.


----------



## DIETERK

I have been watching this forum for a long time and have learned a great deal here about felling, tools and firewood processing. I recently did three days of scrounging in Wisconsin, taking advantage of relatively good weather (for December) and figured I would share some pictures. 

The first tree is a long-downed Bur Oak, about 14" at the base:






I thought it may be rotten, but it was solid when hit with the ax. Bur Oak resists rot for a long time when kept up off the ground as most of this one was.






All bucked up






All the large pieces ready for the X27! I stack like this so I do not have to reach into a pile or pick up every section from the ground. The plywood helps protect the edge on those rare occasions when I miss/glance a split.






Bringing in the smaller stuff: It took me some time to learn that it is smarter to keep the smaller branches in 6' to 10' lengths and just cut them up by the woodpile; It is a lot easier moving one 6' branch than a bunch of 18" by 3" pieces of firewood.






Uglies in the noodle pile--one with a wedge buried in a knot....






Split and stacked up front. Roughly 1/4 cord. The wood is basically seasoned--not a trace of the white oak smell you usually get when you split. We also tested a couple pieces and they burned fine. Still, we'll wait a few weeks before burning the rest.






Our wood shed holds about 5 cords and it started off full in October. It was about half full until we added the oak and what you see in back is a mix of Elm, Box Elder, Oak and Mulberry in that order. 





Mixing the wood makes it easy to grab what we need based on the temperature/duration of burn we are looking for.


----------



## DIETERK

Second scrounge is black locust. A friend had a lot of processed 8' to 10' trunks on his property and offered to let us have them for free. The trees have been down about two years and, as you can see, were taken over by weeds. It was easy access--right on the side of a long driveway. It took two trips to get the logs. This is the second load still on the ground.












All stacked up. I tried to crib some of it for easier cutting but some just ended up against a stack of Mulberry.











Smalls already stacked with some split.






What was left needing to be split.






All split and stacked with a mess remaining






Roughly a cord






We've never burned black locust before, but we are expecting good things based on my reading here. The locust borers really hollowed out a lot of the logs and the birds went crazy for the bugs as soon as I walked away from the pile. We will burn this year or next depending on the weather/how long this takes to season. Even though this was down a long time, many of the splits looked green so this still needs some time to dry.


----------



## Marshy

DIETERK said:


> I have been watching this forum for a long time and have learned a great deal here about felling, tools and firewood processing. I recently did three days of scrounging in Wisconsin, taking advantage of relatively good weather (for December) and figured I would share some pictures.
> 
> The first tree is a long-downed Bur Oak, about 14" at the base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it may be rotten, but it was solid when hit with the ax. Bur Oak resists rot for a long time when kept up off the ground as most of this one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bucked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the large pieces ready for the X27! I stack like this so I do not have to reach into a pile or pick up every section from the ground. The plywood helps protect the edge on those rare occasions when I miss/glance a split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing in the smaller stuff: It took me some time to learn that it is smarter to keep the smaller branches in 6' to 10' lengths and just cut them up by the woodpile; It is a lot easier moving one 6' branch than a bunch of 18" by 3" pieces of firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglies in the noodle pile--one with a wedge buried in a knot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split and stacked up front. Roughly 1/4 cord. The wood is basically seasoned--not a trace of the white oak smell you usually get when you split. We also tested a couple pieces and they burned fine. Still, we'll wait a few weeks before burning the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our wood shed holds about 5 cords and it started off full in October. It was about half full until we added the oak and what you see in back is a mix of Elm, Box Elder, Oak and Mulberry in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing the wood makes it easy to grab what we need based on the temperature/duration of burn we are looking for.



Nice little scrounging tool you have there with the wheels. What are you using for saws? I see one Stihl and one Husky, that's interesting. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DFK

Welcome Dieterk:
Good Scrounge. We need a few more photos of your wood shed. 
Looks most interesting.
David


----------



## benp

svk said:


> *Ever had firewood so nice that you felt bad burning it? * That's where I'm at right now. I cut a 18" black ash out of my neighbors driveway and left him the first trunk section up to the fork for a saw log. The rest was beautiful straight grained fire wood and a lot of it. I've got about two more days worth of it.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm having a "felling frenzy" of my marked yard trees and I'll do cleanup on NYD.



Absolutely not...lol


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome Dieterk, nice score! If that leaner in UR pics is Ash, that would make some nice firewood also (looks like it, but pics sometimes confuse U).


----------



## steved

benp said:


> Absolutely not...lol


I have, but the current prices of timber won't even cover the cost of that same tree as firewood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Now that's a nice scrounge Dieterk. By all means, welcome! A close up of that wood hauler empty,would be most welcome too!!


----------



## MustangMike

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone on my favorite thread!


----------



## mainewoods

Happy New Year to you too, Mike!


----------



## SteveSS

Welcome to the thread Dieter. Nice scrounge you have going there. More details and pics of that little wood wagon, please.


----------



## SteveSS

Happy New year to you as well, Mike. And everyone else of course.


----------



## mainewoods

Yes, Happy New Year to all you fellow scroungers, and thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, and shared their experiences and knowledge. I hope no one stops scrounging just because the oil prices are down at the moment, either. I'm afraid it won't last.


----------



## DIETERK

Marshy said:


> Nice little scrounging tool you have there with the wheels. What are you using for saws? I see one Stihl and one Husky, that's interesting. Welcome to the forum.



It is the Stein Arbor Trolley. There are some older threads here about it and a few videos over at Youtube. If you look at the pictures of the downed oak and of the pile of wood where the Locust is stacked, you get a good idea of what the property is like: large trees with the understory filled in with thorn trees and other heavy brush. We have small trails and do not have a tractor suitable for moving wood so we do it by hand. The Trolley is heavy, expensive and needed adjustment. The wheels were retained by a pin with an attached 2" loop. The first time I had it in the brush, the loops hooked on brush and fell out. I did not know it until the wheels started coming off. I fixed this by putting in cotter pins, on my father's recommendation.

Despite its issues, I am huge fan of the Arbor Trolley. For massive sections of oak and heavy branches, this cuts down on hours of moving wood. I can also load this with an incredible amount of splits when I move between wood piles, and with the extender poles, it is good for moving brush to the burn pit.

I have two Chainsaws: A Stihl MS261C Easy Start and a Husqvarna 240. I bought the 261 for the power and versatility. It does an amazing job cutting, but I have had problems with it. I just turned it in for repair because the chain would not keep tension. After two cuts the chain would be hanging a a half inch below the bar or would tighten so much that the saw would not function. It has less than 20 hours on it. The 240 is just a cheap saw I use for smaller branches, it is somewhat reliable, but lacks power. I plan to replace it with a better saw later next year.


----------



## DIETERK

MustangMike said:


> Welcome Dieterk, nice score! If that leaner in UR pics is Ash, that would make some nice firewood also (looks like it, but pics sometimes confuse U).



It's Box Elder. We are just waiting for it to fall down....


----------



## MustangMike

Clint ... Have no fear, we are here!!!


----------



## DIETERK

DFK said:


> Welcome Dieterk:
> Good Scrounge. We need a few more photos of your wood shed.
> Looks most interesting.
> David



It is just an old foundation on the property that was cleaned up. It is roughly 10' by 10' by 6' high with a gravel floor. Here is the view from the top before we put the deck on to help keep the snow off the wood.


----------



## Ambull01

DIETERK said:


> Second scrounge is black locust. A friend had a lot of processed 8' to 10' trunks on his property and offered to let us have them for free. The trees have been down about two years and, as you can see, were taken over by weeds. It was easy access--right on the side of a long driveway. It took two trips to get the logs. This is the second load still on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All stacked up. I tried to crib some of it for easier cutting but some just ended up against a stack of Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smalls already stacked with some split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was left needing to be split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All split and stacked with a mess remaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly a cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've never burned black locust before, but we are expecting good things based on my reading here. The locust borers really hollowed out a lot of the logs and the birds went crazy for the bugs as soon as I walked away from the pile. We will burn this year or next depending on the weather/how long this takes to season. Even though this was down a long time, many of the splits looked green so this still needs some time to dry.



You have some good scrounging eyes. I couldn't see the logs for the weeds. 



DIETERK said:


> It is just an old foundation on the property that was cleaned up. It is roughly 10' by 10' by 6' high with a gravel floor. Here is the view from the top before we put the deck on to help keep the snow off the wood.



Nice stacking. I need to take notes.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> You have some good scrounging eyes. I couldn't see the logs for the weeds.
> ...


 If that was anything other then locust it would have been rot. Locust is the most rot resistant wood there is. Locust fence posts can last 20 years if preped properly. Makes damn good firewood too.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> I hope no one stops scrounging just because the oil prices are down at the moment, either. I'm afraid it won't last.



I stopped at a house to scrounge yesterday. I had to go to one of our driver's houses to pick up a vehicle. Right next door was 15' of 30" diameter Oak that's been sitting all summer. In June the utility had the ROW cleared along the streets in the city and this was one of the trees. I've been watching it but I never stopped. While I was getting our vehicle, the homeowner pulled in next door. So I went over an knocked on the door. He said "You know, if you ask my wife she'd say no. But we've had four big trees fall out back in the last year and I've got enough firewood to last five years. Take it and be warm. I thanked him and told him it would be a few days before I could pick it up. He said "That's fine. If my wife comes out tell her I said get it the #$%^ out of here. She'll know you talked to me." So I got firewood _and_ funny story.

Happy new year, all.


----------



## Philbert

DIETERK said:


> I recently did three days of scrounging in Wisconsin, taking advantage of relatively good weather (for December) and figured I would share some pictures.





DIETERK said:


> Second scrounge is black locust. .


Very nice photos, nice firewood trolley, and nice score! Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

DIETERK said:


> It is the Stein Arbor Trolley. . . . The Trolley is heavy, expensive and needed adjustment.



I think that Dancan could knock some improved versions out for us?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

The only reason they often use Cedar instead of Locust for fence posts is because Locust gets so hard you can't nail the fence to it!

Those white painted guardrail posts were Locust (before everything went to steel).

When they use Locust to build hiking bridges they have a saying "Locust will not last forever, but it will last a day longer than stone".


----------



## dancan

I dunno about improved , I think modified would be a better term LOL


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I dunno about improved , I think modified would be a better term LOL


'_Improved_' meaning that they addressed the mods and concerns that DIETERK mentioned.

I might add larger diameter wheels for rougher terrain, and an option for an ATV hitch?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Yup , that's what I was thinking LOL


----------



## svk

This morning I dropped 6 black ash, 2 green ash, a Norway pine, and an aspen. All are bucked and limbs are cut to pickup length. Made a beautiful fell on the aspen between a smaller black ash and red maple I wanted to save. 

Also bucked an aspen that the damn beaver dropped for me. 

All yard trees but didn't hit any nails.


----------



## svk

Another aspen and two birch on the ground. Time to split this up and call it a year.


----------



## mainewoods

That's a damn nice ending to the year, svk. I think it's beer-thirty!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Just spent the day splitting. Got this pile gone
still about 20 feet from the base of the tree....so gotta go get some more. Im thinking of a way to get out a 8 foot piece for milling.....

Dancan can i borrow your trailer


----------



## zogger

All I did with wood today is wrap some oak heartwood bundles.....man, this is some choice wood, I kept a few splits out for tonight..

anywho, these are trees I DON'T want to scrounge, just see them, some real beauts

http://www.boredpanda.com/ancient-tree-photography-beth-moon/


----------



## mainewoods

Fantastic!


----------



## 1project2many

Zogger... very cool. The door is St Edward's Church in England. It's flanked by two Yew trees.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Edward's_Church

They're old, but not classified as ancient by "Yew" standards.
http://www.ancient-yew.org/userfiles/file/Gloucester2012nov.pdf.

We humans seem very temporary by comparison.


----------



## svk

Here's a few pictures. 

First, the close call. I wanted to avoid both of these trees as I'd like them to keep growing. I also dropped the birch between me and the ash on the right. Just knocked off one horizontal limb.


6 way dead ash


Two birch and two aspen. It's all split now except for the big aspen on right. It's frozen solid and not cooperating with either the Fiskars or Collins. I could "onion" split the whole thing but I want bigger splits. 



The @zogger voice came out to remind me so I cut everything down to 2"


----------



## greendohn

brought home some ash and red oak,,the red oak is up behind the cab, ya
can't really see it,,


----------



## zogger

greendohn said:


> brought home some ash and red oak,,the red oak is up behind the cab, ya
> can't really see it,,



Some nice fat ones!


----------



## dancan

You guys all have a happy New Year's Eve !!!


----------



## greendohn

zogger said:


> Some nice fat ones!


Yep, that's why I cut 'em a little short..Once i get them home, I back up to the woodshed and lock the splitter on the bumper, then I can roll 'em onto my thigh and right onto the spitter table without any lifting, it really saves the ol' back!!


----------



## steved

1project2many said:


> Zogger... very cool. The door is St Edward's Church in England. It's flanked by two Yew trees.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Edward's_Church
> 
> They're old, but not classified as ancient by "Yew" standards.
> http://www.ancient-yew.org/userfiles/file/Gloucester2012nov.pdf.
> 
> We humans seem very temporary by comparison.


We humans came into existence the last second of December 31st...if you put the birth of the solar system on January 1. We are nothing considering how long some truly ancient species are...and even those existed only the last calendar day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

What is it...the rounds were four feet across, it was given as poplar??? Cottonwood?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

steved said:


> What is it...the rounds were four feet across, it was given as poplar??? Cottonwood?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


 white oak or maybe black ash... did it come from a swampy area?


----------



## steved

chucker said:


> white oak or maybe black ash... did it come from a swampy area?



Came from a guy's front yard in town. It was already cut when I got it, and transported from the tree. I onky have what I was told...


chucker said:


> white oak or maybe black ash... did it come from a swampy area?


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Came from a guy's front yard in town. It was already cut when I got it, and transported from the tree. I onky have what I was told...


What does it smell like?

Also more bark pics would help.


----------



## 1project2many

SteveD, the color in the photo reminds me of Black Locust but nothing else matches that wood. Tighter growth rings and distinct coloration in wood do not match any Poplar or Cottonwood I've seen up here. The rotten end of the bark in the forefront, what appears to be a white, punky layer just under the bark, and the continuous straight grain look like Oak. The color doesn't match any Oak I've processed up here but it could be the lighting or could be a species I'm not familiar with. Does the bark come off the wood easily? In one sheet or in smaller pieces? What does the inside of the bark look like?


----------



## MustangMike

Tough to tell from the pic, but Oak is a good guess. That outer layer is tell tale.


----------



## dancan

Well now it's time to get on with a whole new year of scrounging , I hope that everyone has a successful and trouble free year !


----------



## Zale

Ambull01 said:


> You calling me accident prone?
> 
> Kevlar is tough. My helmet and flak jacket has it. I kind of want to test the boots I bought. Run the chainsaw over them and see how they hold up. If they're destroyed I'll just buy the Husqvarna boots Philbert mentioned or Dan's pair



The chainsaw will destroy them. If its been said I apologize but buy a set of chaps before you get boots. The ones you have are fine for now. If I had 5 kids under the age of 10, I would have all the protection on at all times. If you hit your foot with a chainsaw, you will not bleed to death but if you hit your femoral artery, you will bleed out in about 7 minutes. Happy New Year.


----------



## mainewoods

Since this is a brand new year, I thought it might be a good time to share some of the things we might do different "this time around". Reflecting back on the past year gives everyone the opportunity to see what worked and what didn't work, and how maybe we can improve on some things. I think a lot can be learned from these "improvements", by everyone. Mistakes, failures, not good enough, whatever you want to call it, can be a great teacher in the world of scrounging, and in life as well. Share away, and Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Oldmaple

steved said:


> What is it...the rounds were four feet across, it was given as poplar??? Cottonwood?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



White Oak. Wood color and bark aren't right for Cottonwood. Got some nice burning wood there.


----------



## Oldmaple

mainewoods said:


> Since this is a brand new year, I thought it might be a good time to share some of the things we might do different "this time around". Reflecting back on the past year gives everyone the opportunity to see what worked and what didn't work, and how maybe we can improve on some things. I think a lot can be learned from these "improvements", by everyone. Mistakes, failures, not good enough, whatever you want to call it, can be a great teacher in the world of scrounging, and in life as well. Share away, and Happy New Year to all of you!



I'm not much of a New Years resolution kinda guy but if I had to pick one thing for this year is to just get off my butt and do it. Too much lethargy (is that a word?). Don't know if it's laziness, depression, or what but just too much doing nothing time. Still have to save some time for AS though.


----------



## Ambull01

Zale said:


> The chainsaw will destroy them. If its been said I apologize but buy a set of chaps before you get boots. The ones you have are fine for now. If I had 5 kids under the age of 10, I would have all the protection on at all times. If you hit your foot with a chainsaw, you will not bleed to death but if you hit your femoral artery, you will bleed out in about 7 minutes. Happy New Year.



Okay, chaps are priority number 1


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Since this is a brand new year, I thought it might be a good time to share some of the things we might do different "this time around". Reflecting back on the past year gives everyone the opportunity to see what worked and what didn't work, and how maybe we can improve on some things. I think a lot can be learned from these "improvements", by everyone. Mistakes, failures, not good enough,
> whatever you want to call it, can be a
> great teacher in the world of scrounging, and in life as well. Share away, and Happy New Year to all of you!


Here's a couple for me. 

1)Full rounds burn WAY longer than equal sized splits in my boiler. One thing I'm going to do is focus on those 6-10" trees that just require bucking, and maybe the stump section needs to be split once. Saves processing time and decreases the amount of wood needed. 

2) New stacks are going to be single rows in the sun. This will get things dried up quicker and also allow easier access. 

3) I'm going to get as much wood as possible dropped this winter when the MC is way down. This will make things season much better.


----------



## steved

1project2many said:


> SteveD, the color in the photo reminds me of Black Locust but nothing else matches that wood. Tighter growth rings and distinct coloration in wood do not match any Poplar or Cottonwood I've seen up here. The rotten end of the bark in the forefront, what appears to be a white, punky layer just under the bark, and the continuous straight grain look like Oak. The color doesn't match any Oak I've processed up here but it could be the lighting or could be a species I'm not familiar with. Does the bark come off the wood easily? In one sheet or in smaller pieces? What does the inside of the bark look like?


I burnt that piece up...will have to wait for another picture.

I know its not oak, not heavy enough. Same with locust, it doesn't get this big (again, 4 feet at the butt), and not heavy enough. Its not maple, at least not like any I have cut before.

That roasted brown color happened after it dried. It was almost yellow/green when first brought home. It burns alright, it burns like maple in some respect. 

It wouldn't be Tulip or Bean tree would it? I've never cut either of them before and at least Bean is quite abundant around here.

This one has me puzzled, nothing fits. The reason nobody else took it was that he was calling it poplar and he had it cut in eight inch thick "wafers" so they could handle it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Oldmaple said:


> White Oak. Wood color and bark aren't right for Cottonwood. Got some nice burning wood there.


Definitely not white oak...I have a batch of white oak, completely different.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

It looks like Oak to me, and there are many sub species of Oak. When dried, it may not be as heavy as U think. But like I said before, very tough to tell from pictures.


----------



## dancan

Tight grained like ash looking to me .


----------



## chucker

?? any wood in the stove is better than no wood!


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> It looks like Oak to me, and there are many sub species of Oak. When dried, it may not be as heavy as U think. But like I said before, very tough to tell from pictures.


I know my oaks pretty well, definitely not oak. I have red, black, and white oak in the pile...none of those, not even close.

The grain is straight, but the rings are wide. It looks like it was a fast growing tree because of the ring spacing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Tight grained like ash looking to me .


Maybe, I've never seen an ash this big, so maybe?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Axfarmer

Got me some New Years ash this am, right in the back yard!


----------



## 1project2many

By Bean Tree I'm guessing you mean Catalpa. I've had some here once... I didn't like the smell when green. It was very light wood but as I remember the grain may have looked similar. The coloring is different from what I remember but one tree is not enough to judge the entire species. Catalpa bark here doesn't show deep ridges but you probably got a better view of it than the picture.


----------



## 1project2many

The growth rings looked smaller to me but that's part of the fun of guessing over the internet. It just might be Catalpa. Here are some nice pictures of an end and some splits. There is a strong resemblance...


----------



## theswampthing

Split and stack, split and stack. I gotta get ahead for next year. For as much as I enjoy being in woods with a saw and axe, it's taking time away from the shotgun and fly rod. Guess that means I need a bigger saw, tractor and a few new axes. That's what that means, right? I see no other solution to this dilemma.


----------



## steved

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped another dead Ash on the wood lot today, it is just to the left of center in the pic. Had to tie it, as it was near the road, but that is not what bothered me. It was that 20' high broke off leaner that I had to get out of the way. That one was tricky, and I'm glad I planned my escape routes well, but that also turned out to be some nice firewood!

The 362 did it all, there was nothing big enough to need the other saws, but was happy to have that Maasden Rope puller. I was working alone and it allowed me to pre load it with some nice pressure. The Ash went down exactly where planned. There was not much room to avoid a hang up.


----------



## dancan

Well , the last run out with the Bota left the score Tree-1 Me-0 .
Last night was around 5* but it warmed up fast to 22* when the sun came out around mid day so I made a bee line for the Bota 
Once I got the winch reattached to the Bota (Yes Philbert I modded the winch LOL) I headed out to settle last years score 






When I got to where I had gotten stuck the all I had to do was back at an angle so that the trailer wasn't in the way of the winch and I went to work .











Worked perfect , I got the stem and the top roadside 











I didn't have time to to gear up the davit so I grabbed a trailer hitch and hung a snatch block off of it , with a little winch work and just moving the block from post to post I got it loaded without much effort 
















So loaded , the score now Tree-0 Me-1 I called it a day 






I figured that it was a great way to start the year


----------



## svk

Split up the big aspen I dropped yesterday with the 27T DHT. By far the most difficult splitting aspen I've ever worked with. The whole thing was wavy grain and the splits looked like elm, torn all the way. Just about stopped the splitter a couple times (yes I know it's hard to believe with aspen). It was a shoreline tree so I suppose the extra wind it encountered daily contributed to it's toughness. Surprisingly the other aspen 25 feet away hand-split beautifully.

I've got two more pickup loads of wood and two loads of brush to finish up the job I started yesterday. There are three more trees that need to come down in this area but they will need to wait for another weekend, we've got parties tomorrow night and Saturday.


----------



## Philbert

*I've Been Doing It Wrong!*


1project2many said:


> Here are some nice pictures . . .





So _THAT'S_ how you quarter a round!

Philbert


----------



## greendohn

steved said:


> Mullberry?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## greendohn

^^ I was guessing Mulberry,,? ^^


----------



## steved

Is Mulberry common around Pennsylvania? Never seen it before, keep in mind this was 4-feet in diameter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1project2many

Philbert said:


> *I've Been Doing It Wrong!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 391141
> 
> So _THAT'S_ how you quarter a round!
> 
> Philbert




Ahhh... Ummm.... It's a tenpence.  About 16 cents...
But that trick would make for some hilarious bar bets.


----------



## theswampthing

@dancan did you build that trailer? Looking to build something real similar to that. Was wondering how much you figure it weighs, and what you did for hubs, what size tube. If you don't mind, that is.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I built it .
That one was the first one that I built , all with used steel so it's kinda a hodgepodge , I built one for a customer out of 3/16" , his is a better than mine , I used 1k axle stubs so capacity is 2k , if it was only for tractor use I'd use more 1/4" and heavier stubs .
I never did the weight calc on mine but when I have it behind the 300 Zuk King Quad it's not a drag on the machine at all .


----------



## dancan

You'll have to wait till I get back to the RonCo Lh 1.o so I can get you the tubing size , no weird sizes are used , regular steel supplier stock .


----------



## SteveSS

I have a couple Mulberry in the yard. I can snap a pic tomorrow for bark comparison if it will help.


----------



## theswampthing

dancan said:


> Yup , I built it .
> That one was the first one that I built , all with used steel so it's kinda a hodgepodge , I built one for a customer out of 3/16" , his is a better than mine , I used 1k axle stubs so capacity is 2k , if it was only for tractor use I'd use more 1/4" and heavier stubs .
> I never did the weight calc on mine but when I have it behind the 300 Zuk King Quad it's not a drag on the machine at all .


Right on, man. I'm gonna be pulling with a 4 wheeler or small tractor, so that is good information to know. My buddy works at a fab shop, so he usually gets me decent prices on steel. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dancan

It's a pretty easy build , use the lengths and angles that work for you , mainly just welding and drilling but if you don't want it takedown like mine you can weld it all together and make it even faster and cheaper .
I'll be out with it tomorrow so I'll throw a tape in the van , I think Pioneerguy600 is gonna come out as well , gonna try and get a bunch of the stuff that I laid on the ground before we get real snow and then have to wait till spring to find it .


----------



## svk

7-10" of snow predicted for tomorrow night, if they are right that's going to limit my scrounging to yard wood until spring.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> 7-10" of snow predicted for tomorrow night, if they are right that's going to limit my scrounging to yard wood until spring.


A couple of inches are manageable but 7" all at once tend to slow a fella down .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> A couple of inches are manageable but 7" all at once tend to slow a fella down .


Yep I figure a foot in the woods is about max without hills. Won't be able to get the truck into my hunting cabin until spring now. I do have lots of cutting to do here even if most of it is darn aspen.


----------



## theswampthing

dancan said:


> It's a pretty easy build , use the lengths and angles that work for you , mainly just welding and drilling but if you don't want it takedown like mine you can weld it all together and make it even faster and cheaper .
> I'll be out with it tomorrow so I'll throw a tape in the van , I think Pioneerguy600 is gonna come out as well , gonna try and get a bunch of the stuff that I laid on the ground before we get real snow and then have to wait till spring to find it .


I was thinking one piece with an extra set of bucks in the center. It's a real pain in the arse to drag one log at a time, and a conventional trailer would be too wide. If you could get me a height, that would be awesome. I plan on keeping it no wider than 42", so I guess I'd have to figure for a lower stacking height? Again, thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Yep I figure a foot in the woods is about max without hills. Won't be able to get the truck into my hunting cabin until spring now. I do have lots of cutting to do here even if most of it is darn aspen.



I have 4 Trembling Aspen and one old White Paper Birch near the house to drop, cut/split up.


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> Is Mulberry common around Pennsylvania? Never seen it before, keep in mind this was 4-feet in diameter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


we have tons of it over here in york co. i only cut it if i have to. it's decent firewood but i'm a wood snob. only hickory and locust for me.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> 7-10" of snow predicted for tomorrow night, if they are right that's going to limit my scrounging to yard wood until spring.



well, around here we are always willing to help you spend your money to go get more wood...

http://trucktracks.com/en/


----------



## SteveSS

Mulberry bark pics, as promised. One of just bark, and one of a limb that I trimmed a few months ago.



Morning folks.


----------



## Pulp

Not much of any scrounging here. Too many in N. Maine use wood as a main heat. FUGETUBAWTIT.
We cut on our or others' woodlots.
PPE gospel: check out the MEMIC or OSHA stats on injuries.
In order of need---
#1. UL Kevlar line chaps (not oil/gas/sap soaked) !)...prefer full wrap.
#2. Full helmet system.
#3. Hard toe boots (not for cuts, but drops).
#4. Gloves.
#5. SOME emergency response training--mil, EMT, First Responder, etc...plus the right gear.
#6. Working brain.
#7. Clean u-wear.


----------



## Ambull01

I seriously need to upgrade my scrounging vehicle/firewood transporter. Drove by my roadside scrounge yesterday and someone took all the rounds in one area! They were pretty big pieces, I couldn't move them without noodling. I really need a trailer or something that I can haul at least a cord or two. Seeing that one spot totally cleaned out kind of ruined my whole weekend. My wife thinks I'm crazy that I let something like that affect my whole demeanor. I may be addicted to scrounging.


----------



## Ambull01

Pulp said:


> Not much of any scrounging here. Too many in N. Maine use wood as a main heat. FUGETUBAWTIT.
> We cut on our or others' woodlots.
> PPE gospel: check out the MEMIC or OSHA stats on injuries.
> In order of need---
> #1. UL Kevlar line chaps (not oil/gas/sap soaked) !)...prefer full wrap.
> #2. Full helmet system.
> #3. Hard toe boots (not for cuts, but drops).
> #4. Gloves.
> #5. SOME emergency response training--mil, EMT, First Responder, etc...plus the right gear.
> #6. Working brain.
> #7. Clean u-wear.



Clean underwear? Damn, I've been going full commando in the woods.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I seriously need to upgrade my scrounging vehicle/firewood transporter. Drove by my roadside scrounge yesterday and someone took all the rounds in one area! They were pretty big pieces, I couldn't move them without noodling. I really need a trailer or something that I can haul at least a cord or two. Seeing that one spot totally cleaned out kind of ruined my whole weekend. My wife thinks I'm crazy that I let something like that affect my whole demeanor. I may be addicted to scrounging.


Find a nice double axle, high side trailer and they you can reserve the van interior for tools....


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Find a nice double axle, high side trailer and they you can reserve the van interior for tools....



Oh yeah dude, that sounds perfect. I was kind of hoping to eliminate the need for a trailer but I don't think that's an option. No matter what size truck I buy, it will never be able to hold as much as a good trailer. Trailer's will be cheaper too. I'll need the van to carry all my gear too.


----------



## 1project2many

I bought a car trailer then built removable sides. Works well.


----------



## wudpirat

Don't you just hate it when your honeyhole is cleaned out ?
You have just be out scrounged.
Happens to the best of us.
Best you can hope for is he hits a RR spike or lag bolt of even a 3/8" logging chain reducing them rounds into firewood.
I can't be bitter, as it has happened to me as well as me causing it to happen to someone else.
Privite property and your own woodlot is the only way. If someone takes it its stealing.
Not to worry, there's another score just around the corner. Take all you can as it may not be there when you return for the next load.

Grief counsolling, Mon.-Fri, 9am to 5pm, walk ins welcome.

FREDM


----------



## benp

wudpirat said:


> Don't you just hate it when your honeyhole is cleaned out ?
> You have just be out scrounged.
> Happens to the best of us.
> Best you can hope for is he hits a RR spike or lag bolt of even a 3/8" logging chain reducing them rounds into firewood.
> I can't be bitter, as it has happened to me as well as me causing it to happen to someone else.
> Privite property and your own woodlot is the only way. If someone takes it its stealing.
> Not to worry, there's another score just around the corner. Take all you can as it may not be there when you return for the next load.
> 
> Grief counsolling, Mon.-Fri, 9am to 5pm, walk ins welcome.
> 
> FREDM


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Don't you just hate it when your honeyhole is cleaned out ?
> You have just be out scrounged.
> Happens to the best of us.
> Best you can hope for is he hits a RR spike or lag bolt of even a 3/8" logging chain reducing them rounds into firewood.
> I can't be bitter, as it has happened to me as well as me causing it to happen to someone else.
> Privite property and your own woodlot is the only way. If someone takes it its stealing.
> Not to worry, there's another score just around the corner. Take all you can as it may not be there when you return for the next load.
> 
> Grief counsolling, Mon.-Fri, 9am to 5pm, walk ins welcome.
> 
> FREDM



lol. Yeah, whoever it was just took me to school. Can't be too mad since I've already scrounged about 3 cords from that site. There's still some maple and oak in other areas. That guy(s)/gal(s) will just force me to up my game. THIS...MEANS....WAR!!!


----------



## Pulp

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Yeah, whoever it was just took me to school. Can't be too mad since I've already scrounged about 3 cords from that site. There's still some maple and oak in other areas. That guy(s)/gal(s) will just force me to up my game. THIS...MEANS....WAR!!!



You some kind of sniper Ambull ? War...again .
Remember: clean u-pants #7 PPE mandated.


----------



## Ambull01

Pulp said:


> You some kind of sniper Ambull ? War...again .
> Remember: clean u-pants #7 PPE mandated.



Huh? Overclock? 

I meant war as in a dueling chainsaw type deal.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ambull , plaster these up as you leave , take them down when you get there LOL


----------



## dancan

theswampthing said:


> I was thinking one piece with an extra set of bucks in the center. It's a real pain in the arse to drag one log at a time, and a conventional trailer would be too wide. If you could get me a height, that would be awesome. I plan on keeping it no wider than 42", so I guess I'd have to figure for a lower stacking height? Again, thanks man. Appreciate it



Well ,,,,,,,I had all the best intentions , had my measuring tape in the van but , I forgot 
With any luck I'll be out there again tomorrow


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> I seriously need to upgrade my scrounging vehicle/firewood transporter. Drove by my roadside scrounge yesterday and someone took all the rounds in one area! They were pretty big pieces, I couldn't move them without noodling. I really need a trailer or something that I can haul at least a cord or two. Seeing that one spot totally cleaned out kind of ruined my whole weekend. My wife thinks I'm crazy that I let something like that affect my whole demeanor. I may be addicted to scrounging.


 1 of the scrounging commandments.
only saw what you can haul. to many low life pieces of crap out there.


----------



## dancan

So , the reason I forgot to measure is because Pioneerguy600 showed up at my door just before lunch and we headed out to the scrounging woodlot 
With a bit of snow in the forest it sure makes a little harder to spot stuff but we found some 
Sure makes a mini snowstorm when they come down .











Jerry (Pioneerguy600) brought his skidding cone to make life easier .
Awesome tool , sure sped up production and cut the number of trips back in to unjam the log pinched against something .






Brought the first one back to the trailer .






More stems hauled to the road .





















The Bota and the Norse sure earned it's keep today , polly hauled in about a cord and a half and about 10 of them were in over 100' 
Around 4:00 we called it a day , loaded the trailer , polly a little over the 1K lbs and went home , it was a good day 






Jerry walked behind the trailer on a rough section and paid attention to how the axles would track in the ruts , all functioned as I hoped


----------



## MustangMike

Very Nice!


----------



## olyman

I actually don't need the net...trailer rides so smooth, even on rough roads, that its likely unnecessary. But it looks good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
true dat,, BUTTTTT, with the DOT the way they are getting,, its better to have the net....


----------



## olyman

wudpirat said:


> Boy oh boy, this site has been buzzy since my last check in.
> SVK is running out of spruce and ash, hard to believe. The soft woods are easy to come by. My neighbor asked if I burn pine, I said yes and he delivered almost 20 cord. .
> Carry on.


 20 CORD??? holey palousah!!!! even being pine,, thats a LOTTT of burn time!!!!!!


----------



## steved

SteveSS said:


> Mulberry bark pics, as promised. One of just bark, and one of a limb that I trimmed a few months ago.View attachment 391267
> View attachment 391268
> 
> 
> Morning folks.


Yeah, that's as close as you can get...

Cool, at least I know what I'm burning! Mulberry isn't a tree where I grew up, didn't even know it made it as far as PA.

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah dude, that sounds perfect. I was kind of hoping to eliminate the need for a trailer but I don't think that's an option. No matter what size truck I buy, it will never be able to hold as much as a good trailer. Trailer's will be cheaper too. I'll need the van to carry all my gear too.


Just remember, they get heavy and will test the tow vehicle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman

Bought a pair of used steel toe rubber fireman's boots from a flea market for $5. I know, kind of nasty wearing some old boots but the price couldn't be beat. I've looked around at rubber steel toe boots and some of them are insanely expensive. .[/QUOTE]
get a quart of water. put in 5 drops of pure bleach. shake well. pour 1/2 qt in each boot, and shake it around in there,,so the whole inside is thoroughly covered. then pour out, and let dry. nothing at all will be alive,,, nothing...


----------



## svk

The downside of cutting yard trees is the need to clean up every dog gone branch. Still hauling brush from my NYE cutting.


----------



## MustangMike

So, yesterday I cut, today I split, another nice load of Ash got delivered! And the place I delivered to is near my Grand kids, so I stopped by to visit afterwards. They are now 8, 5 and 6 months old!


----------



## olyman

dancan said:


> Hey Ambull , plaster these up as you leave , take them down when you get there LOL


 WHERE!! did you buy these at????


----------



## olyman

farmer steve said:


> 1 of the scrounging commandments.
> only saw what you can haul. to many low life pieces of crap out there.


 and right there,, is a WHOLE bunch of truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benp

That's awesome Dan!!!


----------



## SteveSS

steved said:


> Yeah, that's as close as you can get...
> 
> Cool, at least I know what I'm burning! Mulberry isn't a tree where I grew up, didn't even know it made it as far as PA.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


If you can find a living one (or two), the berries practically overload the trees in the summer, and they make great wine.


----------



## steved

SteveSS said:


> If you can find a living one (or two), the berries practically overload the trees in the summer, and they make great wine.


I've made wine out of the bush variety. Have a few of them at the parents...just never saw a "tree".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I've never cut the wood, but I have a little one of those in the lot in back of my house (I own it). It gets a lot of berries every year. How difficult is it to turn it into wine? (and how good is it?)


----------



## dancan

Thanks Ben !
Even the weather was great , near 30* and sunny 
Hope to get out there tomorrow and haul back a load or two , gonna get sun but a high of 12*


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> I've never cut the wood, but I have a little one of those in the lot in back of my house (I own it). It gets a lot of berries every year. * How difficult is it to turn it into wine? (and how good is it?)*



What Mike said.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I've never cut the wood, but I have a little one of those in the lot in back of my house (I own it). It gets a lot of berries every year. How difficult is it to turn it into wine? (and how good is it?)


Yum! We have some from 1998...mmmm-mmmmm!

Its easy to make...a crock, sugar, berries, water, and a little yeast and let it sit. You can even use a plastic bucket for the crock in a pinch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> I've never cut the wood, but I have a little one of those in the lot in back of my house (I own it). It gets a lot of berries every year. How difficult is it to turn it into wine? (and how good is it?)


It's good! Even better when you make it yourself. Sent you a PM with a basic wine recipe.


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> It's good! Even better when you make it yourself. Sent you a PM with a basic wine recipe.



Could this be made with Raspberries you think Steve?

The reason I ask is that I live smack dab in the middle of a MANY acre raspberry patch.

Always nice to broaden your horizons.


----------



## SteveSS

Sure. You can make wine from anything. I love pretty much any kind of berry wine. There's a dandelion recipe floating around another forum that I visit that I really want to try, but don't have that many weeds in my yard, and I don't want "dog pee'd" weeds from the city parks.


----------



## SteveSS

My next venture is learning how to make 'shine. I've built my still head, but still need to make a pot. It's legal in Missouri to distill up to 200 gallons for personal consumption. Not sure who could drink that much, but it's legal.


----------



## dancan

Shine is easy , as easy as bad wine , a hot plate , a pressure cooker and 20$ worth of copper tubing .
Good shine on the other hand is hard to make .
Passing the easy shine through a 2"diameter 4' column of activated carbon sure helps smooth it out LOL
One easy way to get the alc percentage up is to throw the wine or even beer in the freezer , pour off what doesn't freeze , throw the slush away .
Home water distillers work very well .
I know nothing ....


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> My next venture is learning how to make 'shine. I've built my still head, but still need to make a pot. It's legal in Missouri to distill up to 200 gallons for personal consumption. Not sure who could drink that much, but it's legal.



You might want to double check that Steve. 

It's illegal to distill alcohol. One can make beer and wine but no distilling alcohol. Pretty much bad juju if busted illegal. 

Now, that being said, having a still for making essential oils.....rock on. I'm just saying.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Shine is easy , as easy as bad wine , a hot plate , a pressure cooker and 20$ worth of copper tubing .
> Good shine on the other hand is hard to make .
> Passing the easy shine through a 2"diameter 4' column of activated carbon sure helps smooth it out LOL
> One easy way to get the alc percentage up is to throw the wine or even beer in the freezer , pour off what doesn't freeze , throw the slush away .
> Home water distillers work very well .
> I know nothing ....



Have you ever tried the slush Dan? Lol

When I was down at my folks a couple years ago, mom came home early from running errands, and caught dad and I in a half gallon mason jar of apple pie moonshine.

The alcohol content wasn't super high so it was slushed up. (It was in the freezer)

There stood my father and I, each with a soup spoon in hand, with a deer in the headlights expression, to a spitting mad mother/wife.

It was 1030 am. God that was delicious.


----------



## SteveSS

benp said:


> You might want to double check that Steve.
> 
> It's illegal to distill alcohol. One can make beer and wine but no distilling alcohol. Pretty much bad juju if busted illegal.
> 
> Now, that being said, having a still for making essential oils.....rock on. I'm just saying.


August 28, 2014





*License to manufacture not required, personal or family use--limitation--removal from premises permitted, when--inapplicability, when. *

311.055. 1. No person at least twenty-one years of age shall be required to obtain a license to manufacture intoxicating liquor, as defined in section 311.020, for personal or family use. The aggregate amount of intoxicating liquor manufactured per household shall not exceed two hundred gallons per calendar year if there are two or more persons over the age of twenty-one years in such household, or one hundred gallons per calendar year if there is only one person over the age of twenty-one years in such household. Any intoxicating liquor manufactured under this section shall not be sold or offered for sale.

This is the current Missouri statute dated 8/28/14. Anybody wanna come down and help? We can cut some wood after.


----------



## SteveSS

*Definition of intoxicating liquor. *

311.020. The term "intoxicating liquor" as used in this chapter shall mean and include alcohol for beverage purposes, alcoholic, spirituous, vinous, fermented, malt, or other liquors, or combination of liquors, a part of which is spirituous, vinous, or fermented, and all preparations or mixtures for beverage purposes, containing in excess of one-half of one percent by volume. All beverages having an alcoholic content of less than one-half of one percent by volume shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter, but subject to inspection as provided by sections 196.365 to 196.445*. 

It's kind of cool to live in MO.


----------



## benp

Hmmmm........

Not wanting to be Debby Downer.....BUT.....

While it may be legal in MO, it is still illegal on a Federal level....that's the clinker.

This is a section of an article...
*
While most states prohibit home moonshining, state laws sometimes conflict with federal law. In Missouri, for example, a person 21 or over may produce up to 100 gallons of spirits per year for personal consumption without a permit.

But federal law trumps state law, and to the feds, distilling at home for personal consumption is illegal, period.

"If you distill without permits, you're looking at roughly a dozen felonies," says Tom Hogue, spokesman for the Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau. "It's not something you want to be doing."*

From here..
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...-at-home-is-on-the-rise-but-its-still-illegal

Cough...essential oils...cough.....

Oh..and I've heard rotating 5 gallon barrels in the wood pile works pretty well.


----------



## SteveSS

For sure. But I think the average clown like me running a 5 or 10 gallon still that produces 7 - 10 quarts of shine at a time is outside of the scope of the feds. You never can tell with those jokers, though. I haven't seen much coverage on how the feds are dealing with the new state laws on cannabis in CO and WA? It's really a similar situation where the fed law trumps the state, but I don't know what's going on there.

I'll feel pretty safe when I get something up and running. I just like to fiddle and tinker with new stuff. It keeps me busy.


----------



## SteveSS

Tonight's thread derail brought to you by Me and benp. 

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> Just remember, they get heavy and will test the tow vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Oh yeah, forgot about that. Guess I may need to upgrade my tow vehicle after all. 



olyman said:


> Bought a pair of used steel toe rubber fireman's boots from a flea market for $5. I know, kind of nasty wearing some old boots but the price couldn't be beat. I've looked around at rubber steel toe boots and some of them are insanely expensive. .


get a quart of water. put in 5 drops of pure bleach. shake well. pour 1/2 qt in each boot, and shake it around in there,,so the whole inside is thoroughly covered. then pour out, and let dry. nothing at all will be alive,,, nothing...[/QUOTE]

Yep, definitely need to do this. Actually found a dead mouse in one boot. I tried it on once so my feet so not sure how I missed it.


----------



## MNGuns

SteveSS said:


> Tonight's thread derail brought to you by Me and benp.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



I'll drink to that


----------



## 1project2many

steved said:


> Just remember, they [trailers] get heavy and will test the tow vehicle.


Yes! The tow vehicle has to go (obvious) and stop (should seem obvious) with the trailer. But where folks miss out? Well, it has to make it turn! Heavy trailer, light tow vehicle, sharp corner with a little sand or gravel on pavement... you'll have some custom made grips in the steering wheel before long.




SteveSS said:


> If you can find a living one (or two), the berries practically overload the trees in the summer, and they make great wine.



The first Mulberry tree I ever saw was growing in a strip between two businesses across from where I work. There were black and white (Chinese) Mulberry. The trees have been cut down repeatedly since then but they keep crowning. I've brought home some seedlings but they're so young I can't tell what variety they are. I found a 30" tall tree out behind the shop that I might try and dig out toward spring. One thing for sure... these trees do not like to be transplanted.


----------



## Ambull01

1project2many said:


> Yes! The tow vehicle has to go (obvious) and stop (should seem obvious) with the trailer. But where folks miss out? Well, it has to make it turn! Heavy trailer, light tow vehicle, sharp corner with a little sand or gravel on pavement... you'll have some custom made grips in the steering wheel before long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Mulberry tree I ever saw was growing in a strip between two businesses across from where I work. There were black and white (Chinese) Mulberry. The trees have been cut down repeatedly since then but they keep crowning. I've brought home some seedlings but they're so young I can't tell what variety they are. I found a 30" tall tree out behind the shop that I might try and dig out toward spring. One thing for sure... these trees do not like to be transplanted.



I don't think weight of the vehicle will be an issue, the van feels like a tank. Power/torque may be along with the brakes. Feel like I'm driving a bus.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I don't think weight of the vehicle will be an issue, the van feels like a tank. Power/torque may be along with the brakes. Feel like I'm driving a bus.


You are good to pull a pretty heavy load with that van and you aren't in the mountains so heavy duty brakes aren't needed. Lots of people use vans to pull fancy trailers loaded with race cars, tools, etc so I wouldn't worry at all hauling a cord to two with one.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You are good to pull a pretty heavy load with that van and you aren't in the mountains so heavy duty brakes aren't needed. Lots of people use vans to pull fancy trailers loaded with race cars, tools, etc so I wouldn't worry at all hauling a cord to two with one.



Thanks buddy! I can always count on you guys to give good info and set me on the right path. There's actually no hills anywhere. Even finding a good sledding hill will be a serous challenge, if we ever get snow that is.


----------



## H-Ranch

SteveSS said:


> Tonight's thread derail brought to you by Me and benp.
> 
> Sorry everyone.


Heck, I thought this thread had been in the Off Topic forum for at least 6 months!


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Dancan can you show better pictures of your skidding cone? I'm wondering how to make 1 for myself


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> I don't think weight of the vehicle will be an issue, the van feels like a tank. Power/torque may be along with the brakes. Feel like I'm driving a bus.


As long as the trailer has brakes and you have them working...stopping isn't really a problem. That trailer I just rebuilt will stop the truck and trailer with ease (no truck brakes applied).

It is a lot a weight, when you think a cord of oak weighs around 5k pounds...and that's only a cord. You can overload trailers just as quick as you can overload a truck. And then you got to drag it along. In my case, when I had the big trailer set up to haul a little more than a cord, I was looking at 7500#s between the wood and trailer...that requires a stout tow rig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1project2many

Ambull01 said:


> I don't think weight of the vehicle will be an issue, the van feels like a tank. Power/torque may be along with the brakes. Feel like I'm driving a bus.



lol... I've been a bus mechanic since '03 and worked on plenty of 1 ton trucks prior. If you ever think you need help with brake issues, ask away. Hate to hear a guy got hurt over an issue that could have been avoided.


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> Tonight's thread derail brought to you by Me and benp.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



 We are frying fish in the shop....


----------



## steved

benp said:


> We are frying fish in the shop....


Hopefully in beer batter....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Sawdust inspector said:


> Dancan can you show better pictures of your skidding cone? I'm wondering how to make 1 for myself



I will when I get back to the logs but it's a funnel made from an oil tank and the small part is a short piece of 2" pipe .


----------



## svk

Here comes the snow. Wish it could have held off for another 48 hours. 

Normally I don't care about snow but I've got a lot of stuff to do in the next two days


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> As long as the trailer has brakes and you have them working...stopping isn't really a problem. That trailer I just rebuilt will stop the truck and trailer with ease (no truck brakes applied).
> 
> It is a lot a weight, when you think a cord of oak weighs around 5k pounds...and that's only a cord. You can overload trailers just as quick as you can overload a truck. And then you got to drag it along. In my case, when I had the big trailer set up to haul a little more than a cord, I was looking at 7500#s between the wood and trailer...that requires a stout tow rig.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Forgot about trailer brakes too! I guess I should mark the trailer or have another way to determine a cord of stacked wood by a cursory glance. Figure if I limit the haul to a cord or a bit less I'll be good to go.




1project2many said:


> lol... I've been a bus mechanic since '03 and worked on plenty of 1 ton trucks prior. If you ever think you need help with brake issues, ask away. Hate to hear a guy got hurt over an issue that could have been avoided.



Nice. I've always wanted to train to be a mechanic, just for fun/knowledge. I like tinkering with things. I volunteered to get a military bus license last year, driving one was a fun experience. You have to really plan ahead on stops and turns. It was a 48 passenger bus I believe. I also drove one of the long haul buses or whatever they're called. My van's brakes almost feel like it, have to plan ahead. Or maybe that's just what it feels like to me after driving my Caddy then stepping into the van.

Is there any quick/easy/inexpensive thing(s) I can do to upgrade my van's braking power? I don't really like the mushy feel of the brake pedal or the overall braking performance. I know it will never brake like a supercar but I'll settle for less heart racing experience when I come upon a turn.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Forgot about trailer brakes too! I guess I should mark the trailer or have another way to determine a cord of stacked wood by a cursory glance. Figure if I limit the haul to a cord or a bit less I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I've always wanted to train to be a mechanic, just for fun/knowledge. I like tinkering with things. I volunteered to get a military bus license last year, driving one was a fun experience. You have to really plan ahead on stops and turns. It was a 48 passenger bus I believe. I also drove one of the long haul buses or whatever they're called. My van's brakes almost feel like it, have to plan ahead. Or maybe that's just what it feels like to me after driving my Caddy then stepping into the van.
> 
> Is there any quick/easy/inexpensive thing(s) I can do to upgrade my van's braking power? I don't really like the mushy feel of the brake pedal or the overall braking performance. I know it will never brake like a supercar but I'll settle for less heart racing experience when I come upon a turn.



In my state, a trailer over 3500 lbs has to have brakes, they are required. I would want them anyway, with a tow weight that high or higher.


----------



## MustangMike

That is why with my 5' X 8' trailer I stack the wood on end, a 5 X 8 face should equal .4 of a cord (avg 16" length). My Escape is rated to pull more, and the trailer is rated at 2,000 (but it is 400), so limiting what I put in it keeps things safe and lets me plan for "the long run".

A P U Truck can safely pull a lot more.

Don't want to burn out my tranny or brakes.

I'd rather make the extra trips than kill a component.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That is why with my 5' X 8' trailer I stack the wood on end, a 5 X 8 face should equal .4 of a cord (avg 16" length). My Escape is rated to pull more, and the trailer is rated at 2,000 (but it is 400), so limiting what I put in it keeps things safe and lets me plan for "the long run".
> 
> A P U Truck can safely pull a lot more.
> 
> Don't want to burn out my tranny or brakes.
> 
> I'd rather make the extra trips than kill a component.


What year Escape? I went through a transmission and overdrive on my Escape on different occasions. I rarely used it for towing.


----------



## MustangMike

It is a 2010 with a V-6 and the Six Speed Tranny. So far, very happy with it. Very shocked how well the AWD system works.

Has almost 60,000, had the tranny fluid changed just after 50,000.

I not only tow with it, it has hauled my ATV (several times) and all the supplies for my hunting cabin up the 2 mi 4WD rd! It is almost all up hill, with a lot of switchbacks. I can't complain! That has to be rough on a vehicle designed for the road, and it has not even needed an alignment!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is a 2010 with a V-6 and the Six Speed Tranny. So far, very happy with it. Very shocked how well the AWD system works.
> 
> Has almost 60,000, had the tranny fluid changed just after 50,000.
> 
> I not only tow with it, it has hauled my ATV (several times) and all the supplies for my hunting cabin up the 2 mi 4WD rd! It is almost all up hill, with a lot of switchbacks. I can't complain! That has to be rough on a vehicle designed for the road, and it has not even needed an alignment!


Good to hear. Mine was an 02' and definitely not built to tow anything.


----------



## MustangMike

It is rated to tow 3,500 lbs even though it only is 3,600 lbs itself, which I think is ridiculous! I try to keep it under 2,000 lbs.

My Dad used to have a 25' boat that we used to trailer (7,500 lbs total) with a 460 Mercury Station Wagon. I was driving, on a downhill, and the trailer breaks failed. As I applied the car breaks harder, it just started pushing the car w/the wheels locked. Just before I was about to crash into the cars in front of me I let off the break and did some very fancy a** maneuvering onto the shoulder of the road. No one in the car (it was full) could believe I avoided the crash, but somehow I did. I have not taken towing "for granted" since then!


----------



## svk

Last winter I was hauling a trailer full of wood. Icy, going about 50 down the highway. Car ahead of me all of a sudden decides to turn to the left on the highway, rather than turning in motion, decides to come to a complete stop before starting the turn. Not sure if he didn't use blinker or if it was covered in snow but I didn't see anything until I was quickly gaining on him. Now I'm quite a ways behind him but he stopped so quickly with no warning versus me with a load that I couldn't stop in time and was ready to take the ditch and he finally makes the turn as I go by him on the shoulder.


----------



## Pulp

"We don need no skinkin' 'skid cone" ( Bogart).
Our redneck "cone" is a hood from a dead GMC truck---NO fee, no cost. Oh I forgot, the nose goes first
if some of you need a manual. Don't forget the nylon line thru drilled holes. 
Black paint works best you know.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Forgot about trailer brakes too! I guess I should mark the trailer or have another way to determine a cord of stacked wood by a cursory glance. Figure if I limit the haul to a cord or a bit less I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I've always wanted to train to be a mechanic, just for fun/knowledge. I like tinkering with things. I volunteered to get a military bus license last year, driving one was a fun experience. You have to really plan ahead on stops and turns. It was a 48 passenger bus I believe. I also drove one of the long haul buses or whatever they're called. My van's brakes almost feel like it, have to plan ahead. Or maybe that's just what it feels like to me after driving my Caddy then stepping into the van.
> 
> Is there any quick/easy/inexpensive thing(s) I can do to upgrade my van's braking power? I don't really like the mushy feel of the brake pedal or the overall braking performance. I know it will never brake like a supercar but I'll settle for less heart racing experience when I come upon a turn.


One of the easiest things to do is flush the old fluid...if it looks dark, flush it. 

Depending on the age, replacing all the rubber lines will help as they tend to swell shut with age. Both front wheels and the frame to rear axle or rear wheel lines...basically anything rubber gets replaced.

If you have drum brakes in the rear, make sure the adjusters are working. Sometimes you can get lucky and replace the wheel cylinder with one off a heavier duty model and that will give better braking...the Dodge crowd did this at one point in the 1500s by swapping in the wheel cyclinder from a 2500.

For disc brakes, make sure the slides are good and replace the calipers if they have any age to them. While they won't tend to leak, they will start to seize and that will cause poor braking.

And then you can get into different pads and shoes, basically more aggressive brake material.

But I would start by just making sure your system is in good shape, then go from there.


----------



## MustangMike

So, the weather prediction was for snow to start at 7 pm, rapidly changing to rain, no accumulation.

Looked at the radar on my computer this morning and told my wife, they are wrong!

It started heavy at 1 pm, everything is now white, and it is still coming strong!

I may finally get to use that plow on the ATV!


----------



## steved

zogger said:


> In my state, a trailer over 3500 lbs has to have brakes, they are required. I would want them anyway, with a tow weight that high or higher.




In PA anything over 3k pounds (or over 60% of the tow rigs weight) and anything beyond single axle needs brakes. And if its in PA, if it needs brakes; all axles have to have brakes...you can't have a brake axle and an idler axle.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> That is why with my 5' X 8' trailer I stack the wood on end, a 5 X 8 face should equal .4 of a cord (avg 16" length). My Escape is rated to pull more, and the trailer is rated at 2,000 (but it is 400), so limiting what I put in it keeps things safe and lets me plan for "the long run".
> 
> A P U Truck can safely pull a lot more.
> 
> Don't want to burn out my tranny or brakes.
> 
> I'd rather make the extra trips than kill a component.


At one time I was all about getting the most bang per load...now I would rather pull less weight and make more trips.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> It is a 2010 with a V-6 and the Six Speed Tranny. So far, very happy with it. Very shocked how well the AWD system works.
> 
> Has almost 60,000, had the tranny fluid changed just after 50,000.
> 
> I not only tow with it, it has hauled my ATV (several times) and all the supplies for my hunting cabin up the 2 mi 4WD rd! It is almost all up hill, with a lot of switchbacks. I can't complain! That has to be rough on a vehicle designed for the road, and it has not even needed an alignment!


I had a rental Escape (both the old body style and the new body style)...the 4wd was very impressive. As it would slip a wheel, it would apply the brake at that wheel and force the power to the other wheel...sort of like an active limited slip.

Not to mention, it got me 28mpg driving from PA to FL...not bad for a little SUV.


----------



## MustangMike

I always used to order posi w/4wd on my Explorers. When we got the Escape, only AWD was available, and I was skeptical. Well, it took me up that snow covered 2 mi 4wd rd when the only other vehicles that went up had chains on, and it has street tires on it. I was very impressed.


----------



## SteveSS

My work vehicle is a 2013 Escape. I was pretty impressed how it got around in the snow last winter. The other guy in my office had his burn last week. They (fire and police) don't know what happened or why it burned. He parked it after work at 6:00 p.m., and found it burning at 3:00 a.m. that next morning. Kind of makes me nervous, but I'm pretty sure it was just one of those freak things that occur.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> My work vehicle is a 2013 Escape. I was pretty impressed how it got around in the snow last winter. The other guy in my office had his burn last week. They (fire and police) don't know what happened or why it burned. He parked it after work at 6:00 p.m., and found it burning at 3:00 a.m. that next morning. Kind of makes me nervous, but I'm pretty sure it was just one of those freak things that occur.
> View attachment 391643



Holy hell. Good thing it was on the street and not in a attached garage. 

Didn't realize they changed the body style. I like the old style more, this new style makes it look more like a mini-van.


----------



## SteveSS

Agree. I liked the 2009 that I drove much more than this one, but it was just rear wheel drive. The AWD is awful nice to have.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull, have a shop flush the brake fluid and adjust your rear drums, you should notice a biv difference.


----------



## MustangMike

My escape is the old style, I think they have more interior room. The new ones look nice, but it kinda went yuppy!


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounge today 
Got trumped by the wife and the need for a washer , rain and snow event tomorrow so looks like next weekend .
Oh well , I'll make some scrounging tools this week , work on a mount for the davit to make loading easier


----------



## mn woodcutter

I worked on cutting up some hard maple that I got from my tree service buddy.


----------



## caw

I've been enjoying this thread for a while so I thought I'd make you guys drool now that I finally made an account. My parents had some logging done last winter and this is the leftover odds and ends. The pile from Dec 2013 is what I cut and split over Christmas break to get it out of view from the main road. I borrowed a vertical splitter for that.
Now that I'm home again I'm just cutting on weekends and splitting weeknights with a fiskars. I could probably go faster with a powered splitter but I've had some frustrations with work and school this fall and a couple hours beating the #### out of the woodpile really gets my head right. Cheap and effective therapy.

My 15 y/o assistant has been having a blast driving the "wood hauler" around delivering cut stuff to the to split pile but now the stupid thing is only firing on 1 of 2 cylinders. On a related note does anyone have a good resource for diagnosing john deere lawn tractors?

I'm thinking I need a bigger saw, my biggest is a Husky 61 Rancher, and a 4 wheeler. So I'm contemplating spending ~$15k to cut $1-2k worth of firewood this winter 

[album="medium"]1508[/album]


----------



## SteveSS

caw said:


> I'm thinking I need a bigger saw, and a 4 wheeler. So I'm contemplating spending ~$15k to cut $1-2k worth of firewood this winter



That's the spirit!! Nice little scrounge you have going there. Welcome to the thread.

You might still find a 2014 model wheeler at one of your local dealers for pretty cheap. Or Craigslist...usually some pretty decent wheelers to be found there.


----------



## dancan

Welcome aboard caw !


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Welcome caw!


----------



## caw

Thanks for the welcome guys! 
What I forgot to mention is that uncut pile is less than half of what is piled up and there is probably that much again laying around in the woods. Plus Mom and Dad are having some more trees taken out this winter. 
If my therapy sessions get ahead of my storage space I guess I'll have to sell some wood.


----------



## caw

Steve: I've been watching craigslist. I'll probably end up with something from there. Problem is that I want this bad boy http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/model/DIESEL700SD#green


----------



## mainewoods

Welcome caw. Plenty of good advice and idea's on here. Sometimes it's even about scrounging firewood!


----------



## mainewoods

That is a very nice scrounge, good job!


----------



## SCBBQ

Welcome Caw!!!

The weather has been really crappy here the last few days. Sporadic mist and rain just when you think it will clear up enough to get started outside it will start back up. 
So I started working on a special project for my daughter. I enjoy doing a little wood working when I have time and I certainly had time today.
She moved about 3 hours away to work last year and finally got a place of her own a month ago.
She started doing furnishings and asked me to refinish the wooden shipping box her granddad ( my FIL retired USAF) sent his belongings home from Vietnam in 1970. She wants to leave all the markings, put a clear finish and try to find some older looking bronze hardware to use it as a living room table. He passed away about 5 years ago and she was his only granddaughter so I think this a great way for her to keep him and his memory close to her.


----------



## SteveSS

caw said:


> Steve: I've been watching craigslist. I'll probably end up with something from there. Problem is that I want this bad boy http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/model/DIESEL700SD#green


That's a dandy for sure. I like it!


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome to the site CAW, and good luck with that nice project SCBBQ.

The only reason I was not in Nam is cause I got a high #, there was a draft lottery back then. A lot of my friends went, and I remember them reading the names of the fallen over the loud speaker at HS. I graduated 1970, and it was a big school. Our class had over 500.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull, have a shop flush the brake fluid and adjust your rear drums, you should notice a biv difference.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## Ambull01

Got a new/used scrounging tool this morning for $75.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, the price is nice, now U will have to tell us how it runs???

Where did U find it?


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Well, the price is nice, now U will have to tell us how it runs???
> 
> Where did U find it?



Found it on CL from a local guy. He was about 20 min away. 

I need to clean the carb and possibly get a carb kit. Piston and cylinder look great. I may replace the fuel line and filter while I'm at it.


----------



## firebrick43

caw said:


> Steve: I've been watching craigslist. I'll probably end up with something from there. Problem is that I want this bad boy http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/model/DIESEL700SD#green




For that price you could have a nice used 50hp tractor with a loader!


----------



## mn woodcutter

Ambull01 said:


> Got a new/used scrounging tool this morning for $75.


$75 for a used old Poulan doesn't seem like a great deal to me but I've been wrong before. (Just not enough that I'm very familiar with the feeling! )


----------



## zogger

mn woodcutter said:


> $75 for a used old Poulan doesn't seem like a great deal to me but I've been wrong before. (Just not enough that I'm very familiar with the feeling! )



That saw he just got, once running and tuned, will give ranchers and farm boss's a run. That's 61CCs not so old merikan muscle right there


----------



## mn woodcutter

zogger said:


> That saw he just got, once running and tuned, will give ranchers and farm boss's a run. That's 61CCs not so old merikan muscle right there


I didn't say it wasn't a decent saw, just that it wasn't a great deal in my opinion. Especially if it needs another $40-$50 in work. Btw, I'm familiar with the saw.


----------



## zogger

mn woodcutter said:


> I didn't say it wasn't a decent saw, just that it wasn't a great deal in my opinion. Especially if it needs another $40-$50 in work. Btw, I'm familiar with the saw.



Well ya, it isn't a you suck deal, that would be like ten bucks or something, but if it doesn't need much, he should come in around 100, when an equivalent husky or stihl would be at least double that.


----------



## Red97

I got out of work early today and I really wanted to play with my new saw. That the girlfriend got for my birthday. And to compare it to my dads new 241. Just for a little grins and giggles. I am heading out of town for a month Monday for work, just couldn't wait that long to run the saw.





ms261c 18" bar first tank of fuel. "left" and dads little ms241c 14" bar 2nd tank of fuel"right"


And a pic of my new to me saw/wood hauler, at my scrounge oak now I just need to find a dump trailer


----------



## mn woodcutter

zogger said:


> Well ya, it isn't a you suck deal, that would be like ten bucks or something, but if it doesn't need much, he should come in around 100, when an equivalent husky or stihl would be at least double that.


Depends on the deal you get I suppose.


----------



## MustangMike

So Red, how did they both do???


----------



## Red97

MustangMike said:


> So Red, how did they both do???


 

 AWESOME 

I can't wait until they get broke in fully. That mtronic stuff is nice. 30 degrees here and sleet mix never missed a beat.


----------



## cantoo

Knocked some trees onto the ground. I usually cut them into 12' lengths but it was just too warm today to go slogging thru the wet snow. Going to be a bit of a job to cut them up now but I might just pull them out and do it in the field when it freezes. Not sure how many I cut down I just kept walking cutting down and trim up and on to the next one. Maybe 20 or so? And guess who was waiting out in the field when I went to go home? He was digging in the wheat stubble. I left him some dog food but he didn't seem real interested.


----------



## Ambull01

mn woodcutter said:


> $75 for a used old Poulan doesn't seem like a great deal to me but I've been wrong before. (Just not enough that I'm very familiar with the feeling! )



Wish they had an "unlike" option here, lol. I think it was a great deal. What's not to like about the price? A carb kit goes for less than $10. Fuel lines and a fuel filter should almost be periodic basic maintenance, I think at least. Less than $100 for a pro quality 60cc saw, how are you going to beat that? It was a deal when I paid less than $300 for my Makita, how is $75 NOT a great deal? 

Anyway, there are several reasons I bought an "old" Poulan. They are as follows:

1) I like they way the look. Sort of like the old muscle cars of the 60s and 70s. 
2) I may have a slight case of CAD. Not really crazy about having just another Husqvarna/Stihl saw since everyone and their brother owns one. I know they are great saws but I like to go against the crowd. 
3) The saw was cheap! I want to fiddle around with it and learn as I go. Definitely don't want to mess with the Makita right now. 
4) I want to upgrade the Makita to the 79cc topend. Now I have a 60cc saw to go along with a future 80cc beast. 
5) I'm a bit impulsive. Saw the saw on CL and tried to research it online. It seems to be a slightly rare model. Not as plentiful as the 3400, 3700, etc. At least from what I gather. 

Okay, I'm done showing off my new toy. Will keep it to scrounging topics again.


----------



## dancan

Well , nothing wrong with another saw 
Snow then rain so no wood scrounging for me 
But I did manage to scrounge up a complete but in pieces MS361 as spares my 361's .


----------



## mn woodcutter

Ambull01 said:


> Wish they had an "unlike" option here, lol. I think it was a great deal. What's not to like about the price? A carb kit goes for less than $10. Fuel lines and a fuel filter should almost be periodic basic maintenance, I think at least. Less than $100 for a pro quality 60cc saw, how are you going to beat that? It was a deal when I paid less than $300 for my Makita, how is $75 NOT a great deal?
> 
> Anyway, there are several reasons I bought an "old" Poulan. They are as follows:
> 
> 1) I like they way the look. Sort of like the old muscle cars of the 60s and 70s.
> 2) I may have a slight case of CAD. Not really crazy about having just another Husqvarna/Stihl saw since everyone and their brother owns one. I know they are great saws but I like to go against the crowd.
> 3) The saw was cheap! I want to fiddle around with it and learn as I go. Definitely don't want to mess with the Makita right now.
> 4) I want to upgrade the Makita to the 79cc topend. Now I have a 60cc saw to go along with a future 80cc beast.
> 5) I'm a bit impulsive. Saw the saw on CL and tried to research it online. It seems to be a slightly rare model. Not as plentiful as the 3400, 3700, etc. At least from what I gather.
> 
> Okay, I'm done showing off my new toy. Will keep it to scrounging topics again.


Hey no need to get defensive and write a list of reasons you justified buying that saw. Glad you are happy with your purchase! I hope it gives you years of service. I just didn't think it was a great deal for that saw. I seem to run across lots of similar saws for around that kind of money around here. I probably shouldn't have said anything because now I hurt your feelings!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I ran a saw for the first time this year...........it was time to get the Christmas tree out. I drug it over to the firepit, practiced some "sneading" with my 50cc Husqvarna and then lit it up. Its funny while writing this I reliezed I have a 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 cc Husqvarnas. Actually two 75cc one is a pile of parts needing some tlc. 136 44 50 (closed port top end) 262xp 362xp (372BB kit) 575xp ( in pieces). Have a bunch of other flavored saws too, and had tons more that I moved along. Hey Ambull, NUMBER1 mod of any saw is........sharp chain, keep that ugly yellow brick's chain sharp and it'll do you just fine.


----------



## 1project2many

Ambull01 said:


> Is there any quick/easy/inexpensive thing(s) I can do to upgrade my van's braking power? I don't really like the mushy feel of the brake pedal or the overall braking performance. I know it will never brake like a supercar but I'll settle for less heart racing experience when I come upon a turn.



I've seen some good basic advice here already. It can really help to have quality pads, shoes, drums, and rotors, too. I've been through plenty of sets in the buses working out a good combination. 

There may be some additional changes that can be made depending on the specific vehicle and your skill and comfort level. Maybe you've already mentioned this, but what make and model van are we working with?


----------



## Ambull01

mn woodcutter said:


> Hey no need to get defensive and write a list of reasons you justified buying that saw. Glad you are happy with your purchase! I hope it gives you years of service. I just didn't think it was a great deal for that saw. I seem to run across lots of similar saws for around that kind of money around here. I probably shouldn't have said anything because now I hurt your feelings!


Nonsense my friend, I'm not butt hurt at all. That list was for myself predominantly lol. I had some buyer's remorse after leaving with it. Thought why the hell do I need another 60cc saw? Those are the reasons I came up with during the trip home


----------



## Ambull01

mn woodcutter said:


> Hey no need to get defensive and write a list of reasons you justified buying that saw. Glad you are happy with your purchase! I hope it gives you years of service. I just didn't think it was a great deal for that saw. I seem to run across lots of similar saws for around that kind of money around here. I probably shouldn't have said anything because now I hurt your feelings!



Almost forgot, are these Poulans really that plentiful near you? I haven't seen many of them near me. 



MechanicMatt said:


> I ran a saw for the first time this year...........it was time to get the Christmas tree out. I drug it over to the firepit, practiced some "sneading" with my 50cc Husqvarna and then lit it up. Its funny while writing this I reliezed I have a 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 cc Husqvarnas. Actually two 75cc one is a pile of parts needing some tlc. 136 44 50 (closed port top end) 262xp 362xp (372BB kit) 575xp ( in pieces). Have a bunch of other flavored saws too, and had tons more that I moved along. Hey Ambull, NUMBER1 mod of any saw is........sharp chain, keep that ugly yellow brick's chain sharp and it'll do you just fine.



I'll go all Philbert on my chains. Guess that saying really is true, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think this yellow brick is sexy. 



1project2many said:


> I've seen some good basic advice here already. It can really help to have quality pads, shoes, drums, and rotors, too. I've been through plenty of sets in the buses working out a good combination.
> 
> There may be some additional changes that can be made depending on the specific vehicle and your skill and comfort level. Maybe you've already mentioned this, but what make and model van are we working with?


Good deal, thanks. It's a 96 I believe. Chevy Gladiator 1500 conversion. I'm actually about to drive this damn van into the Chesapeake Bay. It's pissing me off. Just bought a new battery and it's dead after sitting for a night. Have to find the power drain


----------



## caw

firebrick43 said:


> For that price you could have a nice used 50hp tractor with a loader!


I imagine you're right. When it comes time to write a check I'll probably end up with something more practical. Looks purty though.


----------



## SteveSS

You'll have more fun on the wheeler than a tractor though. Think of it as "multi-purpose" 

<----Bad influence.


----------



## MustangMike

Reid, Enjoy the new saw, and nothing wrong with have 2 the same size, I like "redundancy".

Matt, U got that 262 runnin yet??? If U do, I want to see it!

Hey, do we need to have a "work get together" so I can get U moving on that 575? Or R U in need of parts?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Reid, Enjoy the new saw, and nothing wrong with have 2 the same size, I like "redundancy".
> 
> Matt, U got that 262 runnin yet??? If U do, I want to see it!
> 
> Hey, do we need to have a "work get together" so I can get U moving on that 575? Or R U in need of parts?


If you guys are looking to run those big saws in some bigger wood, my buddy has several 20" plus ash, oak, and sugar maple that are dying or dead up near Albany. God willing, I'll be up there for presidents week.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Nonsense my friend, I'm not butt hurt at all. That list was for myself predominantly lol. I had some buyer's remorse after leaving with it. Thought why the hell do I need another 60cc saw? Those are the reasons I came up with during the trip home



Ha! I would have had zero buyers remorse, and already have several poulans from dinky to big. If that ad was around me I would have snagged it.


----------



## MustangMike

Man I wish I could say YES, but that is in Tax Season, and I can't find the time to do any cutting for that 2.5 months (2/1 - 4/15). Unfortunately, just the way it is. I work 7 days a week, long hours every day, for 2.5 months to pay the bills for the rest of the year.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Man I wish I could say YES, but that is in Tax Season, and I can't find the time to do any cutting for that 2.5 months (2/1 - 4/15). Unfortunately, just the way it is. I work 7 days a week, long hours every day, for 2.5 months to pay the bills for the rest of the year.


Oops forgot that you are a CPA. Understand completely. Will catch you in the summer. Maybe Matt is up for a little day trip with the fam. 

My buddy has a MS211c which is a tad on the small side for stuff like that.


----------



## MustangMike

Not a CPA., but have a degree in Accounting, I am a Tax Preparer, and retired Certified Fraud Examiner (CFE).


----------



## mainewoods

Can I claim a chainsaw deduction as a business expense? I am in the business of scrounging firewood to keep from freezing my butt off.


----------



## olyman

Good deal, thanks. It's a 96 I believe. Chevy Gladiator 1500 conversion. I'm actually about to drive this damn van into the Chesapeake Bay. It's pissing me off. Just bought a new battery and it's dead after sitting for a night. Have to find the power drain[/QUOTE]
take the heavy power wire off of the alt. charge battery. do this in the evening.. next morning, if the batt is up, bad diode in the alt....


----------



## Ambull01

Will do @olyman 

On another note, some comic relief for the day. At least I thought it was funny. Saw this on CL:

Jan 5 *Homolite* 14" chainsaw $75 (Manassas) pic map tools - by owner 

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/4822196950.html

"We have for sale a Lightly used 14" Homolite Chainsaw. Good clean Working condition. No tools required for chain tightening. Perfect for the homeowner for light tree/limb work. $75 Cash"



Serious spelling fail.


----------



## steved

Although mine isn't a Homolite, that's essentially the small saw I have. The only thing is mine's a 42cc, not a 35cc...it serves the purpose for $75. Beats waving the 391 around all day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

mainewoods said:


> Can I claim a chainsaw deduction as a business expense? I am in the business of scrounging firewood to keep from freezing my butt off.


I heard its supposed to get cold up there this week...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> Although mine isn't a Homolite, that's essentially the small saw I have. The only thing is mine's a 42cc, not a 35cc...it serves the purpose for $75. Beats waving the 391 around all day...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



You just reminded me, I want to weigh the Homelite and the Makita. Homelite seems almost as heavy as the Makita. Don't see how that's possible though.

Was it really warm (for winter) up in your neck of the woods yesterday? It was about 65 deg here last night around 18:30. Supposed to drop down to 20 or so on Wednesday.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> You just reminded me, I want to weigh the Homelite and the Makita. Homelite seems almost as heavy as the Makita. Don't see how that's possible though.
> 
> Was it really warm (for winter) up in your neck of the woods yesterday? It was about 65 deg here last night around 18:30. Supposed to drop down to 20 or so on Wednesday.


It was nearly 50 last night, hasn't broke 29 today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, it's gonna get cold in the northeast this week. Time to have some good hot fires going! 

My local forecast (17765 area) is showing a high of 13 degrees on Wednesday and 14 degrees on Thursday. I don't want to talk about the lows.


----------



## MustangMike

Very windy with a high of about 30 today, and supposed to get much colder over the next few days! I even put the Blizzak Tires on the Mustang today! I must be gettin lazy, this is about the latest I have ever done it! With the Blizzaks the Mustang does not have to hibernate in the winter! I don't like letting anything sit too long w/o being used (saws, cars, etc). I just don't think it is good for them, even though it is garaged.


----------



## svk

Negative high teens to mid twentys here tonight then warming up a bit


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> Negative high teens to mid twentys here tonight then warming up a bit


Not as bad here. Only -14 here this morning!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Not as bad here. Only -14 here this morning!


Darn near tshirt weather


----------



## MechanicMatt

262 is on the bench! Getting ready for some action. 575 is missing a few parts, with all the other saws I'm in no big rush. Hey, I just picked up a sweet .17hmr, the price was too good to pass.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> Darn near tshirt weather


Well I did wear a quilted flannel when I was disposing of the ash and loading up my firewood sled! It's got to be at least in the 30s for a t-shirt!


----------



## SteveSS

mn woodcutter said:


> Not as bad here. Only -14 here this morning!


It's like an island paradise here then. We were twice as warm this morning at 7:00 with 14F. Warmed up to 20F by the time I left the house.


----------



## svk

It's not the cold, but the wind that gets you. 

Snowshoeing in -40 with no wind is glorious. Provided you've got the right clothing. And you've got the woods completely to yourself.


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey, I just picked up a sweet .17hmr, the price was too good to pass.


Lot's of fun there. I have a 6" barreled 17hmr revolver that I take pot shots at the ground hogs with.


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Well I did wear a quilted flannel when I was disposing of the ash and loading up my firewood sled! It's got to be at least in the 30s for a t-shirt!


When I was cutting last week it was zero and windy. Did all of the work in a hooded sweatshirt. Being able to work full bore and not overheat rules.


----------



## mn woodcutter

SteveSS said:


> Lot's of fun there. I have a 6" barreled 17hmr revolver that I take pot shots at the ground hogs with.


Now that's fun right there!


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> When I was cutting last week it was zero and windy. Did all of the work in a hooded sweatshirt. Being able to work full bore and not overheat rules.


Lot's of people would think we are crazy! I absolutely love cutting and splitting in the cold weather. I'm so much more comfortable.


----------



## zogger

To me, it is now official polar vortex weather, even if they aren't calling it that yet!

So..I started hitting the official polar vortex stash, ash and oak. It's winter, yaaa! This is my put aside pure good stuff.

And some bonus pics!
Another winter change for me is the lake builds up enough, I have to uncover the overflow pipe. I leave a rock in front of it or the beavers plug it up. Uncovered during the day, rock in place at night. This will last until late spring usually. First "whoosh" was yesterday. It makes a spectacular little series of waterfalls later on when it gets even deeper.


----------



## dancan

Nothing wrong with redundancy in saws , I have 3 50cc saws , 6 6occ saws , 2 70cc saws , most being same models and various others LOL
Makes it easy for spare parts because one part fits many .
5* tonight with the wind thrills of -15* 
I'll be burning a pile of scrounged wood for this week for sure .


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> When I was cutting last week it was zero and windy. Did all of the work in a hooded sweatshirt. Being able to work full bore and not overheat rules.



A fella has to make sure to drink plenty in these conditions , same dehydration risk but no sweat .
Still though , great time of year for cutting and splitting and no bugs


----------



## dancan

Well , here's my thread derail for the week .

Around lunch time I had a first time customer needing a ride home so I driver her home , she needed to get in the house so she took her keys ,went up her steps , unlocked the door , turned around , came down the steps but somehow missed the last two or three steps .
I heard a crack when she hit bottom ---------------------- "Phuck , that's not good'' is what popped into my mind , I jump out of the car , at least she didn't hit her head but she's in a ton of pain , leg and back , I make her stay there , ask her a bunch of questions that I've heard once or twice and make sure she's coherent , go in the house , find her phone and call 911 , grab a couple of blankets and a small pillow off of a couch on the way out and cover her up because it's windy and cold and wait for the ambulance , I helped her with her cell phone , made sure she could call who she needed , I find out she's a widow , has an autistic daughter but at least she has some family close , went and got her phone charger and put that in her purse , got her meds and set the thermostats in the house when the ambulance got there .
Just before the ambulance got there and after all her calls were done she's laying in the driveway , looks at me and says "I don't even know your name ..." 

I much prefer Saturday's in the woods .....
Hope you guys had a calm day .
I talked to the person that helps with the daughter just before supper , broken ankle and a possible broken tailbone .

Scrounge on ladies and gentleman but remember that it don't take much to get sidelined .


----------



## svk

Well it's a good thing you were still there.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> 262 is on the bench! Getting ready for some action. 575 is missing a few parts, with all the other saws I'm in no big rush. Hey, I just picked up a sweet .17hmr, the price was too good to pass.



Took me a while to figure out a .17hmr was a gun. I got chainsaws on the brain. 



dancan said:


> Nothing wrong with redundancy in saws , I have 3 50cc saws , 6 6occ saws , 2 70cc saws , most being same models and various others LOL
> Makes it easy for spare parts because one part fits many .
> 5* tonight with the wind thrills of -15*
> I'll be burning a pile of scrounged wood for this week for sure .



Yes, what's that quote again. Two is one and one is none or something like that. 



dancan said:


> Well , here's my thread derail for the week .
> 
> Around lunch time I had a first time customer needing a ride home so I driver her home , she needed to get in the house so she took her keys ,went up her steps , unlocked the door , turned around , came down the steps but somehow missed the last two or three steps .
> I heard a crack when she hit bottom ---------------------- "Phuck , that's not good'' is what popped into my mind , I jump out of the car , at least she didn't hit her head but she's in a ton of pain , leg and back , I make her stay there , ask her a bunch of questions that I've heard once or twice and make sure she's coherent , go in the house , find her phone and call 911 , grab a couple of blankets and a small pillow off of a couch on the way out and cover her up because it's windy and cold and wait for the ambulance , I helped her with her cell phone , made sure she could call who she needed , I find out she's a widow , has an autistic daughter but at least she has some family close , went and got her phone charger and put that in her purse , got her meds and set the thermostats in the house when the ambulance got there .
> Just before the ambulance got there and after all her calls were done she's laying in the driveway , looks at me and says "I don't even know your name ..."
> 
> I much prefer Saturday's in the woods .....
> Hope you guys had a calm day .
> I talked to the person that helps with the daughter just before supper , broken ankle and a possible broken tailbone .
> 
> Scrounge on ladies and gentleman but remember that it don't take much to get sidelined .



I thought this post was going to turn into an X rated blow by blow report.


----------



## dancan

All that in a very short period of time Ambull and not my first rodeo with someone I don't know on the ground waiting for an ambulance .


----------



## tla100

dancan, sorry to hear about that, at least you were there to help, if not she could have froze. Good to hear there are good folks around. 

My wife slipped on some iced up concrete where it met gravel, snapped 1 leg bone and fractured other. Not a pretty picture. But that was about 2 years ago and no ill effects now. Stay safe and keep scroungin


----------



## dancan

I guess I had to decompress a bit LOL
You know we always talk about being safe in the woods or when running saws but this happened in front of me on a clear and sunny day , no snow or ice in the driveway or steps , no tripping hazard or loose stepboards and no alcohol involved in a familiar to the lady environment .


----------



## 1project2many

MustangMike said:


> Not a CPA., but have a degree in Accounting, I am a Tax Preparer, and retired Certified Fraud Examiner (CFE).


There's fraud, and then there's Certified Fraud...




olyman said:


> Good deal, thanks. It's a 96 I believe. Chevy Gladiator 1500 conversion. I'm actually about to drive this damn van into the Chesapeake Bay. It's pissing me off. Just bought a new battery and it's dead after sitting for a night. Have to find the power drain


take the heavy power wire off of the alt. charge battery. do this in the evening.. next morning, if the batt is up, bad diode in the alt....[/QUOTE]
You can do even better than that. There should be no current draw through the alternator. If you connect a test light in series with the alt it shouldn't glow... not even a little.

Good quality drums and rotors make a big difference in stopping. The parts sold at Advance Auto are ok, but good brands like Bendix, Wagner, and even Centrix can perform much better over time. The quality pads are better, too. We've tried bunches of shoes for the rear of our 1 ton dually buses but we've settled on Delco as the best for the longest. Stop and go driving really heats up shoes and the Delco parts are the only ones that last. You might also look into using parts from a light 3/4 ton van. Sometimes they fit in without too much work. Larger spindles and rotors will make a big difference.

The biggest issue is the design of the front brakes. They're called "quick takeup" brakes and they resist fast brake applications like crazy.Believe it or not, if you switch to a master cylinder from a '95 van then most of the issues will go away.

Dancan... wow! What a mess, huh? Glad to hear you were close enough to call help.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey make sure that big red wire you unhook doesn'tfind chassis ground. Oh and good luck with your motortucked in under the cab. Ambull, do you own a multimeter?


----------



## Wildwinger

svk said:


> It's not the cold, but the wind that gets you.
> 
> Snowshoeing in -40 with no wind is glorious. Provided you've got the right clothing. And you've got the woods completely to yourself.



There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing!


----------



## svk

Different type of scrounge but a score nonetheless. 

My coworker's dad is moving into assisted living. He (my coworker) doesn't do any wrenching/woodworking and only one of the grand kids spouses wanted any tools from grandpa. He asked me to go over and take a look. Now there's no "you suck" scores but tons of good stuff. I got a nice weber gas grill with three 20# cylinders, bench grinder, two work tables, collapsing saw horses, probably 50 pounds of bolts/nuts/screws, a half of a 5# coffee can worth of drill bits and enough stuff to fill a 6.5' box plus the inside of an extended cab truck. I'm invited back to get as much as I can take this week before the cleaners come and trash everything that is left. 

This is like adult trick or treat.


----------



## Philbert

Now you can be an old phart too! I don't know how the younger generation will survive without metal coffee cans and glass baby food jars . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Now there's no "you suck" scores but, I got a nice bench grinder.



I need a nice bench grinder, so........You suck!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Now you can be an old phart too! I don't know how the younger generation will survive without metal coffee cans and glass baby food jars . . . .
> 
> Philbert


My grandpa had a 4 tier rack with peanut butter jars. The lids were screwed to the bottom of each layer and every one had different screws/nuts/nails etc. I think each row was 8-10 jars wide. 

When we were cleaning the house my aunt got a little goofy. Lots of stuff that was supposed to go to me kept disappearing. Then she took all of those jars and threw them away. THREW THEM AWAY!!! I still have the rack and 12 years later it still makes me mad. Eventually I'll find some mason jars with the same lid and resurrect it.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> I need a nice bench grinder, so........You suck!


Every axe I own is going to be sharp enough to shave with now!


----------



## Sawdust inspector

So I was asked to barter today from a neighbor. He heard I have big saws and a rather large splitter. He stopped in my shop tonight with a case of beer to talk wood trading. He asked me to cut down 10 basswoods no larger than 20" and split it for his fire pit and I can have his oak that is laying on his cow yard. So I hadda go peek. It was dark and it's below -0 so what I seen was a 30-40" oak close to 40 ft of log. I wheeled and dealed and he's gonna have his boys help me make his basswood and I get the oak for free


----------



## MustangMike

Now I know I'm gettin a little older, and it is still +10 here, but I let the dogs out a few minutes ago, put a good hat, jacket & gloves on, but that wind was ripping, went right through my jeans and the legs got cold fast ... it is gettin ugly out there.

I was at my Daughter's house earlier tonight. I asked her how she liked that Chestnut Oak. She pointed to the thermostat and said "it's 79 in here, I love it". By the window, it was a little cooler.

Dan, how good that U were there and did what is right, good on U!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Krystle is lucky to have you UncleMike.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Mustang Mike I'd recommend a pair of under armor. I wear mine 7 days a week sun up to sundown. They cost about $85 but I think it's well worth it to keep the boys warm while I work outside all day.


----------



## MustangMike

I have em, and even warmer ones, and insulated hunting paints, but I don't generally put them on to let the dogs out, and I'm not wearing them inside!

Seems like properly dressing to be out in the cold gets more important as U age! But as others have said, if U R working, (or active) you don't need to over dress. It is the standing still that gets U (or trying to stay still in the treestand!)


----------



## mainewoods

I noticed that cuttin' wood in the winter isn't as much fun as it used to be. Must be the global warming, cause it can't possibly be age related.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Different type of scrounge but a score nonetheless.
> 
> My coworker's dad is moving into assisted living. He (my coworker) doesn't do any wrenching/woodworking and only one of the grand kids spouses wanted any tools from grandpa. He asked me to go over and take a look. Now there's no "you suck" scores but tons of good stuff. I got a nice weber gas grill with three 20# cylinders, bench grinder, two work tables, collapsing saw horses, probably 50 pounds of bolts/nuts/screws, a half of a 5# coffee can worth of drill bits and enough stuff to fill a 6.5' box plus the inside of an extended cab truck. I'm invited back to get as much as I can take this week before the cleaners come and trash everything that is left.
> 
> This is like adult trick or treat.


 smokeys!!! you best rent a trailer for a month or so,, to clean it out,, and get the things you can. then youd have a month to sift thru the goods..........


----------



## greendohn

zogger said:


> To me, it is now official polar vortex weather, even if they aren't calling it that yet!
> 
> So..I started hitting the official polar vortex stash, ash and oak. It's winter, yaaa! This is my put aside pure good stuff.
> 
> And some bonus pics!
> Another winter change for me is the lake builds up enough, I have to uncover the overflow pipe. I leave a rock in front of it or the beavers plug it up. Uncovered during the day, rock in place at night. This will last until late spring usually. First "whoosh" was yesterday. It makes a spectacular little series of waterfalls later on when it gets even deeper.



"zogger", I couldn't help but notice the black/white tarp you have covering your woodpile,,looks like the same stuff I get from the local co-op. GOOD stuff, thin, easy to work with/cut to size, and tuff enough to hold staple/nails without tearing. I've got 3 walls of my woodshed wrapped in that stuff, been 3 or 4 years and still good as new!!


----------



## JB Weld

A couple of days ago, I had to go pick up something for Mrs Weld in town. Lo and behold, I found a big Pear Tree cut up on the side of the road just waiting for city pick up. I shoved as much as I could into the back of my Forester and down the road I went. I could not go back until the next day and all of it was gone. My scrounging has slowed down drastically, but I am still a scrounger of opportunity! Once it has a chance to season a bit, I will smoke some meat with it.


----------



## zogger

greendohn said:


> "zogger", I couldn't help but notice the black/white tarp you have covering your woodpile,,looks like the same stuff I get from the local co-op. GOOD stuff, thin, easy to work with/cut to size, and tuff enough to hold staple/nails without tearing. I've got 3 walls of my woodshed wrapped in that stuff, been 3 or 4 years and still good as new!!


 Yep, great stuff! You must have the same thing. 

Those are scraps from broiler house curtain walls before they were removed and solid walls put in, or inside drop walls for when the biddies are put in, middle of the house. The stuff just do not rot out with sunlight exposure. Some of the stuff I have is well over ten years old. Don't know what it is made from, but why the heck the regular tarp guys can't use it to make tarps is beyond me. 

Oh, I know, planned obsolescence.

The only other stuff like that I have found that lasts is billboard fabric.

I just ain't buying anymore "tarps" from the box stores. Even the expensive ones are pure junk, won't last a season.


----------



## greendohn

Last year the co-op guys started hawking it to a couple of the bigger farmers for a lil' cash money on the side, I don't begrudge 'em, they won't ever get rich working there and as you mentioned,,the stuff just will not deteriorate. 
I rolled a piece of it out into the back of the pick up truck last nite before the snow started, I'll just drag into the garage and let it dry out before folding it back up, and I'll have a clean bed to stack wood in!!


----------



## Ambull01

"You can do even better than that. There should be no current draw through the alternator. If you connect a test light in series with the alt it shouldn't glow... not even a little.

Good quality drums and rotors make a big difference in stopping. The parts sold at Advance Auto are ok, but good brands like Bendix, Wagner, and even Centrix can perform much better over time. The quality pads are better, too. We've tried bunches of shoes for the rear of our 1 ton dually buses but we've settled on Delco as the best for the longest. Stop and go driving really heats up shoes and the Delco parts are the only ones that last. You might also look into using parts from a light 3/4 ton van. Sometimes they fit in without too much work. Larger spindles and rotors will make a big difference.

The biggest issue is the design of the front brakes. They're called "quick takeup" brakes and they resist fast brake applications like crazy.Believe it or not, if you switch to a master cylinder from a '95 van then most of the issues will go away."


I was wondering about the current through the alternator. I'm no mechanic by any means but I always thought the battery runs everything when the car is off and the alt takes over with it running. Don't see how the battery current will run through the alt then to whatever is eating up all the charge. I want to figure this out quick so I can take this new battery back and get a refund. May need to enlist the help of my father in-law again as I have very little time on my hands and this weekend is my National Guard weekend.

I'll look into upgrading brake parts. Sorry, totally jacked up the quote feature somehow. 



MechanicMatt said:


> Hey make sure that big red wire you unhook doesn'tfind chassis ground. Oh and good luck with your motortucked in under the cab. Ambull, do you own a multimeter?



What happens if it finds a grounded chassis? Yeah I know, I hate how the engine is so cramped on these vans. I remember my grandfather's old Dodge van used to have a clipped on engine cover in the cab. You could remove the cover and get access to the engine a little easier. I don't think I can do it to this Chevy van. Who the hell designed this stupid engine compartment!? I miss the old trucks where I used to literally sit in the engine compartment and watch my dad wrench on his old Chevy truck.

No I don't own a mm. I web searched how to find a battery drain and looks like I may need one. Seriously need to upgrade my tools


----------



## SteveSS

zogger said:


> The only other stuff like that I have found that lasts is billboard fabric.
> 
> I just ain't buying anymore "tarps" from the box stores. Even the expensive ones are pure junk, won't last a season.



Billboard fabric is on my "to get" list this summer, when I redo my wood pile area. The box store tarps just don't seem to last more than a couple years, and they're too darn expensive to just keep throwing away.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Billboard fabric is on my "to get" list this summer, when I redo my wood pile area. The box store tarps just don't seem to last more than a couple years, and they're too darn expensive to just keep throwing away.



I'm kind of disappointed with most of my tarps. Maybe it's just because I only buy the cheap tarps but none of them really seem to keep the rain from seeping through. I'm thinking about buying a pack of plastic sheeting from the dollar store. Seems relatively thick and I could fold up the sides onto the top of my wood pile. I pamper my wood pile. If there's no rain forecasted, I fold up the sides of my tarps to let all the air hit my pile. If it rains, I let the sides cover the pile completely. I'll probably stop this nonsense once the wood burning/firewood processing novelty wears off lol. 

I was also thinking about finding wood scraps on CL that I could use as a top cover. Just a sheet of plywood or something. Should be pretty easy to find free wood scraps and at the end of its service life I'll just burn it in my outside fire pit.


----------



## svk

Tarpaper isn't cheap but it does last several years as a cover.


----------



## 7sleeper

There was a public event in the city I am from where they had dozens of bilboards hanging around. I was lucky to pass the next day when they were cleaning up and got half a dozen. The guys cleaning up were real nice and would have given me 2 dozen but I couldn't cary anymore on my motorcycle. About 1 yard wide and around 10-15 yards long. Now I really am disappointed that I didn't get everything! Because I haven't ever had a tarp in such a quality, a lot like tarp from sailing equipment.

7


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I noticed that cuttin' wood in the winter isn't as much fun as it used to be. Must be the global warming, cause it can't possibly be age related.



Wall...ya just need a twenty something tomboy filly to go out cutting with ya..perk ya right up!

I'll let ya I know if I scrounge up any and got one to spare....


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> Billboard fabric is on my "to get" list this summer, when I redo my wood pile area. The box store tarps just don't seem to last more than a couple years, and they're too darn expensive to just keep throwing away.



The ones I got were 14 x 48, $40 used. On the printed flip side, "drink coke"


----------



## 1project2many

Ambull01 said:


> I'll look into upgrading brake parts. Sorry, totally jacked up the quote feature somehow. Also, why does a tax guy have 1 ton dually buses? Just curious as always lol.



You're confused. The bus guy (me) has buses. The tax guy has good advice.


----------



## Ambull01

1project2many said:


> You're confused. The bus guy (me) has buses. The tax guy has good advice.



Woops, that's embarrassing lol. Not sure how messed that up so bad. Thanks


----------



## Marshy

Regarding tarps, for te guys that are looking for good material keep your eyes open for those cover-all type buildings that use a metal tube structure an a gray tarp. People put them up to park their boat, lawn mower or cars into. Heavy winds and snow damage the metal tubes and then the people throw away the entre thing. The tarps will last 20 years if you can get your hands on it. I have a large L shaped section and it works great. White on one side and grey on the other. Just google "coverall" and you will see what I'm talking about. Up here in snow country they don't last very long. I was eyeing one that had collapsed but it was gone before I could ask to have it. I'm still looking for another.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Regarding tarps, for te guys that are looking for good material keep your eyes open for those cover-all type buildings that use a metal tube structure an a gray tarp. People put them up to park their boat, lawn mower or cars into. Heavy winds and snow damage the metal tubes and then the people throw away the entre thing. The tarps will last 20 years if you can get your hands on it. I have a large L shaped section and it works great. White on one side and grey on the other. Just google "coverall" and you will see what I'm talking about. Up here in snow country they don't last very long. I was eyeing one that had collapsed but it was gone before I could ask to have it. I'm still looking for another.


I had one, and it was destroyed in a snow storm. That tarp was about triple thickness compared to standard.

Another thing to use is the tarps that lumber yards have from dimensional lumber shipments.


----------



## mainewoods

Next door neighbor offered to help me with my wood. I ....................what was I talking about? Damn global warming!


----------



## Philbert

You can find used billboard vinyl on Google. There is a place near me in Minnesota that sells it. Looks pretty affordable.

Philbert


----------



## svk

@mainewoods 
I doubt she could keep up with the shoeless wood splitter.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> I had one, and it was destroyed in a snow storm. That tarp was about triple thickness compared to standard.
> 
> Another thing to use is the tarps that lumber yards have from dimensional lumber shipments.


Yup, it's the thickest stuff I've come across. Not sure how it would compare to the stuff used on dimensional lumber but my guess is it's thicker then the lber stuff. Also, not sure about billboard material. I'll have to look into it because I need more than what I have.


----------



## Axfarmer

I just came home with a quick scrounge from where I work. There is still 25ft more of the butt left for tomorrow!


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Yup, it's the thickest stud I've come across..


Wrong site, buddy.

Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ambull, if you let it hit ground lots of sparks and damage


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mainewoods, first you got a moose to skid logs for ya.....now you got her as a helper?!? Man I'm gonna move to Maine. PS I see she has excellent taste in saws.


----------



## CTYank

Anybody looking for instant, fill yer boots, scrounges in the CT panhandle area, PM me. Local Land Trust has a buttload of bucked black locust & white ash. More than you can imagine. Just waiting for kind souls to come and load up. Most all Sandy blowdowns, so most of the bark is falling off the BL. Most of the rounds, you can drive a p/u right next to.

We'll be dropping & bucking lots more BL later this week. C'mon down @MechanicMatt. Don't even bother to pack a saw. Trailer & a p/u- load & go. You might want to split some of the bigger ones first; I'll be happy to lend you a maul.

All seriousness aside, this is all wood that our Morbark 8 can't accomodate. Help is appreciated making it go away. Lots more wood on other Land Trust sites in town. Just ask. I can only take so much.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@CTYank pm me with a town, address, if not too far I'll bring the dump trailer.

Just watched the news, supposed to be in single digits and below 0 windchills, gotta go bring in more wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey I actually tagged somebody correctly, hahahaha


----------



## svk

Tonight's scrounge included two stepladders, three sawhorses, another work table, four jigsaws, three sleeping bags, three tool boxes, and boxes full of smaller tools. Also some bonus taxidermy: a pike, walleye, and LMB. Going back tomorrow


----------



## CTYank

MechanicMatt said:


> @CTYank pm me with a town, address, if not too far I'll bring the dump trailer.
> 
> Just watched the news, supposed to be in single digits and below 0 windchills, gotta go bring in more wood.



I knew you had in you, really I did. Actually, if you just click on [Reply] that'll accomplish TWO things: notify the original poster AND include in your msg what it is you're replying to. Good form, eh? PM forthcoming.

The wood in question would be suitable for 2015/16 season, as you probably know.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well some of you on here know I have two nephews that are 18 & almost 21, if you've read some posts in other threads you know they don't have the best "man" role model. My dad, uncle (mustangmike) and I kinda fill in as there role model by comittee. While I was just brining in firewood, freazing my butt off, I had to smile and think about them. When I was on vacation with my girls, the boys sent me a pic on my phone. It was from the younger one, it was a pic of the older one standing near the wood pile at my house, they had just split and stacked at my house. I didn't ask them to go there, they took it upon themselves to go there and put insome work. Made me feel like the actually appreciate me working on their cars all the time for them. That extra cord they knocked out that day sure feels good this time of year.


----------



## steved

More of that junk wood and scrounged wood keeping the house warm at 15F outside...


----------



## greg storms

dancan said:


> Ax , you suck ..... And I mean that with respect LOL
> 
> It was a good day here , perfect fall weather but I couldn't believe that blackflies were out LOL , burnt 2 tanks dropping pecker poles and pencils , mostly oak , maple and 3 pfffftfir .
> Got fed some awesome samiches and homemade muffins for dessert
> Was supposed to have a friends truck and trailer so I could bring everthing home but ...
> Hope to get there tomorrow and pick up a load of wood , the ef2fiddy and trailer didn't happen today but it's just as well because it it gave me more time to drop anything the owner wanted down , polly got 3 cord , not great wood but I'm happy because it's way better than pallets .
> Even had a few leaners that the homeowner wanted down , they were leaning towards his powerlines , most weren't very big but any tree and lecticity are just not a very good combo . He wanted them down and said it would be all at his risk so I rigged up and he pulled .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did 4 like that and all went according to how the manual said it would work
> Even this one followed the instructions in the book .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did have a pucker factor because of this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I did have the utv because all the rigging stuff wouldn't have been transferred into a borrowed truck so I would have been there with a half naked feeling LOL
> Snatch blocks and tree straps make for more handy scroungin tools , the block I used today is a 4ton that I bought at princess auto which is like your northern tool , all of 25$ on sale , a cheap and handy tool





svk said:


> In all my scrounging I don't know how I missed this mostly dead red maple leaner 120 feet from my cabin. Hung up in a balsam that got turned into brush pile fuel too. Took care of this right before dark. Picture is misleading as phone cameras make it appear much darker than reality.
> 
> View attachment 373501


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Ambull, if you let it hit ground lots of sparks and damage


Is this what happens when you split wood with a high end maul and no chopping block?


Ohhh you meant electrical. My bad


----------



## Sawdust inspector

If this itty weather keeps up I'm gonna hafta scroung the kitchen table cause it's way to cold to go outside to get more wood. Where's the fancy face thing-a-magig that's shivering his nuts off that we can add? Could use a better 1.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey Yank, good to see U back, but what fun is it if we can't cut it???

And, FYI, that Ash will burn just fine this year. If Matt goes down, I think U will C me! We will also take some of the stuff for next year!

Matt, we all know divorce is always tough on kids, and we all appreciate what U contribute with UR nephews. Yea, UR Dad and I try to pitch in, but everyone knows U R doing the lions share, good on U! And it is doubly tough when they R at that age, and large & strong! U set a good example of responsible behavior.


----------



## CTYank

MustangMike said:


> Hey Yank, good to see U back, but what fun is it if we can't cut it???
> 
> And, FYI, that Ash will burn just fine this year. If Matt goes down, I think U will C me! We will also take some of the stuff for next year!
> 
> Matt, we all know divorce is always tough on kids, and we all appreciate what U contribute with UR nephews. Yea, UR Dad and I try to pitch in, but everyone knows U R doing the lions share, good on U! And it is doubly tough when they R at that age, and large & strong! U set a good example of responsible behavior.



It's not up to me Mike, but the Director of the Land Trust, about saws, so I play nice. Without my boss there, I leave saws at home. No prob to me, there's plenty of trigger-time available to "feed the need for speed." Lots of stuff to do without saws besides. Always polenty of cutting in the near future, like this Fri. ferinstance.

Big issue is how Matt can work around NY DEP strictions on moving wood. How to make the documentation serve the situation. Like, you can't move the wood more tnan 50 mi. in NY. If you can demonstrate via self-documentation that the move is under 50 mi as the crow flies, seems that should cover you. You'd know much more about that in NY than I, and how to make it work for Matt. Matt might snag enough wood to get way ahead with supply- a HUGE plus.

Unless Matt got one of those Outdoor Wood Disposal units recently, he could easily get enough for years. Big truck(s) could put him on the radar of NY DEP, though. Smaller bites mo-betta. Even if the guys who've spoken up for hauling away wood clear the site (not likely), there's an immense amount bucked & waiting at other GLT sites. Getting the ground frozen opens things up for you. On weekdays, my boss would be happy to help load with FEL on tractor. Sweet, huh?

If you're coming along Mike, better bring something cold & golden!  Second truck would help, too. (There is fine cider here, even more Black Dirt Red.)


----------



## mainewoods

Sawdust inspector said:


> If this itty weather keeps up I'm gonna hafta scroung the kitchen table cause it's way to cold to go outside to get more wood. Where's the fancy face thing-a-magig that's shivering his nuts off that we can add? Could use a better 1.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Wrong site, buddy.
> 
> Sorry I had to do it.


Damn auto correct.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I will not say it was brutal today, cause it was not quite that bad, but U knew it was winter! In the teens and very windy, but I over dressed and had to work slowly to avoid over heating.

The 362 got the call, cause I did not want to carry anything heavier over the wall & up & down the hill! I had cut some of this last week, but the 362 got to attack the big end of what was left. It is all dead, dry, solid Ash, and a lot of it exceeded the 20" bar length. Filled the trailer, then the pic shows what is still left down the hill. No way to access it with the ATV, it is all manual carry up, and guess who is Manual???


----------



## mainewoods

No bare ground up here and scrounging is getting tougher by the day. 50 below zero wind chills ain't helping matters any either. Some days I'd rather just watch the deer instead.


----------



## SteveSS

I'd rather do just about anything other than be outside in 50 below wind chill. Yikes!


----------



## mainewoods

I saw a pickup load of big maple at the store today and the guy who scrounged it looked pretty darn cold. His face was red and his beard was covered in ice. That feller sure earned that load. His rear springs were going in the wrong direction, but he was sure grateful for that wood. I had all I could do to drop a couple dozen maple before I started gettin chilled, but I guess I had a few years on him to begin with.


----------



## Marshy

@MustangMike, get some of those Lockhart firewood grippers if you don't have any yet you'll love them.


----------



## MechanicMatt

picture of the two nephews, older one has had to deal with more medical issues than I care to talk about, we just thank god he is with us and don't dare treat him any different than his lil bro. Yeah lil bro, hahaha, lil bro is over six foot, and big bro is bigger. Big bro has had that wicked scare since 11 months and had to deal with tons of $hit his whole life, but as they say dealing with it sure beats the alternative. These two boys sure can knock out some firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy said:


> @MustangMike, get some of those Lockhart firewood grippers if you don't have any yet you'll love them.



The trouble with things like that is U R just using your arms. If I have to lift it and go 50' uphill, that round is going against my body, and your body helps U carry it.


----------



## dancan

If you got snow on the ground a sled works good , smaller loads going uphill .


----------



## MustangMike

Barely a dusting of snow and too many obstacles. I also could not block the driveway on the other side of the wall. Sometimes, U just gotta grunt it out the old fashioned way! I set many of the big rounds on the remaining portion of the log (before I cut it) and rolled them up on the log, worked well).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The trouble with things like that is U R just using your arms. If I have to lift it and go 50' uphill, that round is going against my body, and your body helps U carry it.


"Humping" rounds is a damn good workout as long as you don't overdo it. Know your limit for lifting and halve/quarter if necessary.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The trouble with things like that is U R just using your arms. If I have to lift it and go 50' uphill, that round is going against my body, and your body helps U carry it.



Yes sir, that's how I have to carry my stuff. Pressed up against my body with hands clasped together. Just like the Strongmen carrying the Atlas stone. I'm probably huffing and puffing as much as them too.


----------



## MustangMike

The more U do it, the more your "limits" increase! Things that killed my back earlier in the season don't bother it at all now. The trouble is, U don't know U have done too much till U have done too much! Luckily, I don't have to do it, so I can take a break when I need to recover.


----------



## svk

The only thing is the older I get, the quicker I get out of shape. Hit it hard for two months and I feel like the hulk. Take a couple months off and not so much.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The more U do it, the more your "limits" increase! Things that killed my back earlier in the season don't bother it at all now. The trouble is, U don't know U have done too much till U have done too much! Luckily, I don't have to do it, so I can take a break when I need to recover.



You probably know this already since it sounds like you're in great shape. I used to have some lower back issues. Nothing major, just always felt like my lower back was a bit tight. It's probably from sitting down in front of a computer for hours on end. Anyway, what really helped me was really learning how to deadlift and increasing the weight I can lift. I read a bunch of stuff by Mark Rippetoe. That guy really breaks the lift down. Now I lift everything off the ground just like that. Feet a bit less than shoulder width apart, slight bend at the knees, no rounding in my back, etc. My lower back is probably the strongest part of my body now.

Also, reading about how to properly do a farmer's walk helped too. I think I would always tense and raise my shoulders while carrying something. Now I keep it back and down.

Oh yeah, one more thing! If you've never tried it, look up foam roller. It's awesome! You can buy them from a store for about $20. It's just a piece of hard foam that you lay on the ground and roll over. Great for your back, legs, etc. I made my own though from a piece of 4" diameter PVC pipe and put some thin foam around it. This way it will never compress.


----------



## MustangMike

Good advice. I often do leg lifts and knee bends to keep things in shape also. With the leg lifts, everything from together, apart, scissors, to legs straight up. Also push ups and pull ups (and any exercise that uses your body) helps to strengthen your core.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Good advice. I often do leg lifts and knee bends to keep things in shape also. With the leg lifts, everything from together, apart, scissors, to legs straight up. Also push ups and pull ups (and any exercise that uses your body) helps to strengthen your core.



Oh man, I HATE leg lifts. That was a form of punishment in boot camp. Sadly, I did many of them lol. I feel like they put a lot of pressure on my lower back though. You don't feel a strain in your back while doing them. Supposedly, deadlifts should be all you really need for your core. Some exercises I found that help me correct my office worker imbalances are planks. Love them! Front plank, side planks, and spiderman planks. I also do supermans and bridges. Feel like that covers everything I need.


----------



## CTYank

Marshy said:


> @MustangMike, get some of those Lockhart firewood grippers if you don't have any yet you'll love them.



Only problem with those grippers (I have a couple for ~16".) is that they can grab a relatively narrow size range. Some folks who cut by "eyecrometer" are just a wee bit too inconsistent to make that work well.

Tongs work well for a substantial diameter range, including for skidding long sticks out of the woods. 
Anything to keep your fingers out of harm's way is a good thing.


----------



## zogger

For several years when I was younger I skidded out small logs instead of carrying rounds. I adapted my pack frame*, used that like a harness, and pulled them out with a rope, leaving my hands free to carry the axe and bowsaw. Smaller stuff got piled on a plastic sled or toboggan when it was snowy, or the heavier butt end of the log.

*army surplus magnesium square tube radio frame


----------



## MustangMike

It was down to 0 this morning, so I did not even go out till the pm when it was in double digits. Actually felt warmer than yesterday, sun was out and no wind! I guess the cold has some benefits, I was able to split several rounds of Elm with the Fiskars ... it did not want to split the other day! Brought a mixed load of Elm and Ash to my daughter, not pics today. It cleaned up everything I had cut at the woodlot down the street from me. If I need more wood out of there I'll drop that big dead Elm tree that is there.

Still have more cut up Ash at the other location I will get to first. May not need anything else. I've told everyone, no more after January!


----------



## svk

Wish I was out cutting instead of being in front of a computer doing online CE/training regardless of windchill!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> For several years when I was younger I skidded out small logs instead of carrying rounds. I adapted my pack frame*, used that like a harness, and pulled them out with a rope, leaving my hands free to carry the axe and bowsaw. Smaller stuff got piled on a plastic sled or toboggan when it was snowy, or the heavier butt end of the log.
> 
> *army surplus magnesium square tube radio frame



Is this the old ALICE pack frames? That's a good idea. They have the waist/hip straps to secure them to your body too.


----------



## svk

Next weekend a friend and I are going to cut down a bunch of the dying aspen on my property. He's in his first winter with a OWB and didnt cut quite enough wood so we are going to do up another 6 cords for him, which also means I've got 6 cords less to deal with.  

He's got a nearly brand new CS-590 that I'm interested in pulling the trigger on a few times. He really likes it.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> Some days I'd rather just watch the deer instead.



I've heard you can teach them to fetch.


----------



## mainewoods

If they don't stop bringing their relatives, I'm going to "fetch" my rifle.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> If they don't stop bringing their relatives, I'm going to "fetch" my rifle.
> 
> View attachment 392998


The best part is when two does get sideways with each other and stand up and fight!


----------



## Wannabe123

mainewoods said:


> If they don't stop bringing their relatives, I'm going to "fetch" my rifle.
> 
> View attachment 392998



Only one of them could be bambi's mom, I say shoot you a nice suppa!

Off topic, but have you in fact domesticated a bull moose?


----------



## mainewoods

Now that would be "illegal". On both counts.


----------



## mainewoods

There was a lot of jousting going on svk, just wasn't fast enough to get it on film. The bucks have dropped their antlers and they were still squabbling and driving each other off the feed.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Is this the old ALICE pack frames? That's a good idea. They have the waist/hip straps to secure them to your body too.



No it was a drop pack for when radios were real big. Grampaw old. Think garand and carbine era. They had a small genny that went on those packs as well, and I used to have one, but traded it off. An ALICE rig would work though.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> No it was a drop pack for when radios were real big. Grampaw old. Think garand and carbine era. They had a small genny that went on those packs as well, and I used to have one, but traded it off. An ALICE rig would work though.



I would love to get a M1 Garand. 

Are you good with fixing old Poulans? I may need to bug you again with PMs. I can't figure out a few things.


----------



## Marshy

Just acquired a new scrounge. Looks to be a silver maple. Also looks like it was a dead standing tree and broke from the high wind we had.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I would love to get a M1 Garand.
> 
> Are you good with fixing old Poulans? I may need to bug you again with PMs. I can't figure out a few things.



For your 3400? Every single possible aspect of those series (3400-4000) saws is already extensively covered in the poulan sticky thread. And if you can't find an answer easy with a search, just ask there, them boys are *real dang good* on the knowledge side, they know a lot more than I do about them.

Mine have really never needed much, cleaning, clean the oiler systems, new quad O ring and diaphragm, cut some teeny foam pieces for the oiler filters. Changing the fuel and vent lines on those is just about the easiest I have ever seen, take the flywheel/starter side cover off, cap off, full access. Carbs are basic and simple, walbro k10 kits IIRC (check that, been awhile..). Ain't much needed for a muffler mod, open it up, see holes in the standoff baffle, remove screen around it, drill them out bigger, burn screen with propane torch to clean it, slide screen back on, cut the opening bigger and pry it out with a screwdriver. Like a 15 minute mod, tops.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> For your 3400? Every single possible aspect of those series (3400-4000) saws is already extensively covered in the poulan sticky thread. And if you can't find an answer easy with a search, just ask there, them boys are *real dang good* on the knowledge side, they know a lot more than I do about them.
> 
> Mine have really never needed much, cleaning, clean the oiler systems, new quad O ring and diaphragm, cut some teeny foam pieces for the oiler filters. Changing the fuel and vent lines on those is just about the easiest I have ever seen, take the flywheel/starter side cover off, cap off, full access. Carbs are basic and simple, walbro k10 kits IIRC (check that, been awhile..). Ain't much needed for a muffler mod, open it up, see holes in the standoff baffle, remove screen around it, drill them out bigger, burn screen with propane torch to clean it, slide screen back on, cut the opening bigger and pry it out with a screwdriver. Like a 15 minute mod, tops.



Nah, I'm messing with the PP 375 right now. I think I'll just leave the screen off.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I think I'll just leave the screen off.



Didn't read El Quachito's posts on the forest fires?

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> The bucks have dropped their antlers...



Do they always drop that early up your way, Clint? I don't expect they'll start here for another few weeks. It always seems like real late Jan., or early Feb. Should give me time to get back home from travel and string up a bit of chicken wire and another corn pile to see if I can grab a couple easy ones.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Do they always drop that early up your way, Clint? I don't expect they'll start here for another few weeks. It always seems like real late Jan., or early Feb. Should give me time to get back home from travel and string up a bit of chicken wire and another corn pile to see if I can grab a couple easy ones.


Mid January at the earliest here but sometimes into April. I was thinking the same thing when he said that.


----------



## SteveSS

The dogs will be loving me if I walked through the door with one that was big enough to cut up into a few pieces.  They'll sit and gnaw on those things for hours.


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah usually they drop a little later , but it can be anytime between late Dec. and March.. At least 2, out of this particular bunch, had bloody spots where the antlers used to be. I have seen bucks with antlers well into march before.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> For your 3400? Every single possible aspect of those series (3400-4000) saws is already extensively covered in the poulan sticky thread. And if you can't find an answer easy with a search, just ask there, them boys are *real dang good* on the knowledge side, they know a lot more than I do about them.
> 
> Mine have really never needed much, cleaning, clean the oiler systems, new quad O ring and diaphragm, cut some teeny foam pieces for the oiler filters. Changing the fuel and vent lines on those is just about the easiest I have ever seen, take the flywheel/starter side cover off, cap off, full access. Carbs are basic and simple, walbro k10 kits IIRC (check that, been awhile..). Ain't much needed for a muffler mod, open it up, see holes in the standoff baffle, remove screen around it, drill them out bigger, burn screen with propane torch to clean it, slide screen back on, cut the opening bigger and pry it out with a screwdriver. Like a 15 minute mod, tops.



Those Poulan guys are awesome. Helped me figure out how to put everything back together. I feel pretty confident breaking it down again. If I can only figure out how to remove the flywheel and clutch. 



Philbert said:


> Didn't read El Quachito's posts on the forest fires?
> 
> Philbert



Negative. I missed that one. You're a party pooper Philbert.


----------



## Marine5068

Ambull01 said:


> I seriously need to upgrade my scrounging vehicle/firewood transporter. Drove by my roadside scrounge yesterday and someone took all the rounds in one area! They were pretty big pieces, I couldn't move them without noodling. I really need a trailer or something that I can haul at least a cord or two. Seeing that one spot totally cleaned out kind of ruined my whole weekend. My wife thinks I'm crazy that I let something like that affect my whole demeanor. I may be addicted to scrounging.



Same here....My wife doesn't understand the addiction, but she sure likes the heat from the woodstove...ha,ha.


----------



## Oldmaple

mainewoods said:


> If they don't stop bringing their relatives, I'm going to "fetch" my rifle.
> 
> View attachment 392998


Mmmm. Venison backstraps on the grill. Guess I know what I'm having for dinner.


----------



## Wannabe123

mainewoods said:


> Now that would be "illegal". On both counts.



Illegal? What's that, like a sick bird? Must be some old timey mainer slang I never heard.

BTW, did you hear about the guy that shot a doe with a rack this year? Think he was from mass up here hunting, I'd have to look it up. My wife told me about it.


----------



## mainewoods

I saw it, 8 point doe, 244lbs. live weight. I've seen antlered does before but not this big.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## Wannabe123

I had heard of it but never seen one, thought it was an old timer pulling my leg kind of thing. That is nice deer, I never saw the picure till just now.


----------



## svk

I've seen that picture a few times. Quite a trophy, however I called BS on that weight from the start. Look at the deer in comparison to that woman. Unless the big dude is 400 lbs there is no way that deer is 244.


----------



## Marshy

I need some advice! Does it count as scrounging if you pay for the wood? 

I just called a lady that claims to have 50-70 cord of Locust logs for sale. She's asking $35 per cord of logs.  I told her I was interested in 12 cord. I also told her I thought the price was fair but might cost the same $ per cord to have it picked and delivered to me but thought it was reasonable. She said she wasnt out to make a killing and if I paid cash for 12 cord on pickup I could have it for $30/cord! THIS IS SEASONED LOCUST WOOD! She said it was cut and piled in logs 3 years ago!  Should be ready to burn!

I know a guy with a log pick truck that can deliver 6 cord per trip that lives right down the road from me. IDK what he wants to go pickup and deliver this wood but Im about to ask. I might get a coworker to buy a load or two so we might get a good deal on delivery if the guy it going to deliver 3-4 loads. Might justify a days work of truck use with more loads to deliver.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> I need some advice! Does it count as scrounging if you pay for the wood?
> 
> I just called a lady that claims to have 50-70 cord of Locust logs for sale. She's asking $35 per cord of logs.  I told her I was interested in 12 cord. I also told her I thought the price was fair but might cost the same $ per cord to have it picked and delivered to me but thought it was reasonable. She said she wasnt out to make a killing and if I paid cash for 12 cord on pickup I could have it for $30/cord! THIS IS SEASONED LOCUST WOOD! She said it was cut and piled in logs 3 years ago!  Should be ready to burn!
> 
> I know a guy with a log pick truck that can deliver 6 cord per trip that lives right down the road from me. IDK what he wants to go pickup and deliver this wood but Im about to ask. I might get a coworker to buy a load or two so we might get a good deal on delivery if the guy it going to deliver 3-4 loads. Might justify a days work of truck use with more loads to deliver.


If I scrounge and have to drive to pick it up, I'm in for $35 a cord anyhow. So for locust thats probably a you suck!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Marshy said:


> I need some advice! Does it count as scrounging if you pay for the wood?
> 
> I just called a lady that claims to have 50-70 cord of Locust logs for sale. She's asking $35 per cord of logs.  I told her I was interested in 12 cord. I also told her I thought the price was fair but might cost the same $ per cord to have it picked and delivered to me but thought it was reasonable. She said she wasnt out to make a killing and if I paid cash for 12 cord on pickup I could have it for $30/cord! THIS IS SEASONED LOCUST WOOD! She said it was cut and piled in logs 3 years ago!  Should be ready to burn!
> 
> I know a guy with a log pick truck that can deliver 6 cord per trip that lives right down the road from me. IDK what he wants to go pickup and deliver this wood but Im about to ask. I might get a coworker to buy a load or two so we might get a good deal on delivery if the guy it going to deliver 3-4 loads. Might justify a days work of truck use with more loads to deliver.



@Marshy, that sounds like a You Suck! I love to toss in a couple of locust splits on cold nights like we have been having! 

I apparently have everything burning pretty well in the ol' Charmaster. I got home from work last night and the T&P valve was popping off on the 40 gal. tempring tank I have attached for hot water! I guess I had better leave a bucket under the outlet from now on!


----------



## Philbert

I think that a 'Scrounge' counts if: you do some leg work, do some physical work, and pay less than having it delivered by a commercial fire wood seller. Just my opinion.

Philbert


----------



## wudpirat

Maybe not a scrounge, but definatly a 'find".
Evan if it costs another 30 to get it delivered.
One local is 200 a cord, if you pick it up. bucked and split
I can do better, @ 120 but it's a 30 mile round trip @ 10 mpg and can only haul 1/2 cord per load.
I like to scrounge, it only costs to get it home, just my trifty nature. (cheap)


----------



## Wannabe123

svk said:


> I've seen that picture a few times. Quite a trophy, however I called BS on that weight from the start. Look at the deer in comparison to that woman. Unless the big dude is 400 lbs there is no way that deer is 244.


 Not familiar with Maine women are ya?


----------



## mainewoods

Weighed 185# field dressed.


----------



## svk

Again not trying to take anything away from the uniqueness of their trophy but that's not a real weight.

Here's a 300 lb man holding a 170# field dressed buck.



That doe is 120# FD at best


----------



## svk

This buck was 155# on the scale. Me in my "fat" days at 235# for comparison.


----------



## svk

Wannabe123 said:


> Not familiar with Maine women are ya?


My best friend from HS went to Michigan Tech. Can a Maine woman take a Yooper woman in a fight? Then you've got my attention LOL


----------



## Wannabe123

svk said:


> My best friend from HS went to Michigan Tech. Can a Maine woman take a Yooper woman in a fight? Then you've got my attention LOL


 Dunno, but it'd be well worth a watch.


----------



## MustangMike

There is a whole pile of Locust logs about 2 mi from my house, in an empty lot. Must be about 10 - 12' high and have been there for years. I have no idea who owns them.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> There is a whole pile of Locust logs about 2 mi from my house, in an empty lot. Must be about 10 - 12' high and have been there for years. I have no idea who owns them.


 It is the best heating wood Ive ever had. Not sure how the X-27 will split it though. Might have to break down and try one of those other heavy things.


----------



## MustangMike

I would give it a try on Locust, especially cold seasoned wood!


----------



## farmer steve

Marshy said:


> I need some advice! Does it count as scrounging if you pay for the wood?
> 
> I just called a lady that claims to have 50-70 cord of Locust logs for sale. She's asking $35 per cord of logs.  I told her I was interested in 12 cord. I also told her I thought the price was fair but might cost the same $ per cord to have it picked and delivered to me but thought it was reasonable. She said she wasnt out to make a killing and if I paid cash for 12 cord on pickup I could have it for $30/cord! THIS IS SEASONED LOCUST WOOD! She said it was cut and piled in logs 3 years ago!  Should be ready to burn!
> 
> I know a guy with a log pick truck that can deliver 6 cord per trip that lives right down the road from me. IDK what he wants to go pickup and deliver this wood but Im about to ask. I might get a coworker to buy a load or two so we might get a good deal on delivery if the guy it going to deliver 3-4 loads. Might justify a days work of truck use with more loads to deliver.


a 6"round x 7 or 8 ' goes for $4-6 a piece for fence posts around here. we used to handsplit 11 footers for fence rails and got $8.50 each that we sold to Gettysburg battlefield. i like it for firewood to.


----------



## quotejso2

MustangMike said:


> I would give it a try on Locust, especially cold seasoned wood!


Yea it destroys locust


----------



## dancan

Made a couple of scrounging tools today , a skidding cone and I made a davit to fit on the bunks of the RonCo Wh 1.0 .
Sorry , no pics of the davit today , hopefully I'll be out there tomorrow testing things


----------



## Philbert

I LIKE it!!!

Philbert


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Made a couple of scrounging tools today , a skidding cone and I made a davit to fit on the bunks of the RonCo Wh 1.0 .
> Sorry , no pics of the davit today , hopefully I'll be out there tomorrow testing things


The RonCone 1.0!


----------



## mainewoods

What's the plastic from,Dan? Looks really nice.


----------



## dancan

I used a plastic barrel that my local DOT picked up in a ditch .
I cut the top and bottom and ripped it lengthwise , and I used a 15" car rim at the open end as a form and started working the small end with a ratchet strap but quickly learn't that the 3/4t chain ratchet was needed , I trimmed the excess plastic and bolted it together .
I think that the plastic may form easier in the summer LOL
It's light but pretty thick plastic so we'll see if it'll hold up .
That plastic looks real thick but it's less than 1/4" .


----------



## dancan

If any of you guys make one I think that the coloured barrels may be more uv resistant than the white but that's only a guess .


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> a 6"round x 7 or 8 ' goes for $4-6 a piece for fence posts around here. we used to handsplit 11 footers for fence rails and got $8.50 each that we sold to Gettysburg battlefield. i like it for firewood to.



I know it makes great fence post. I wish I could buy 24 cord of it because I would make some fence posts and use/sell them and also make one hell of a firewood stash.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> I used a plastic barrel that my local DOT picked up in a ditch .
> I cut the top and bottom and ripped it lengthwise , and I used a 15" car rim at the open end as a form and started working the small end with a ratchet strap but quickly learn't that the 3/4t chain ratchet was needed , I trimmed the excess plastic and bolted it together .
> I think that the plastic may form easier in the summer LOL
> It's light but pretty thick plastic so we'll see if it'll hold up .
> That plastic looks real thick but it's less than 1/4" .



I wonder if you could use a heat gun to get the plastic softer, then bend it?


----------



## dancan

Not enough heat volume with a little gun to warm up the large area , I think a few heat lamps would work .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Not enough heat volume with a little gun to warm up the large area , I think a few heat lamps would work .



Hmm..one of those shop "torpedo" looking heaters might work, too.


----------



## Marshy

If you have the space, hang it a few feet above the wood stove. That should help soften it up. I've seen my stove surface temp reach as high as 700*F during polar vortex season. It's reasonable to expect 5-600 degree temps under normal operation... Great idea on the cone BTW.


----------



## wudpirat

Dancan:
If you bring it into the shop, next to the heater, it would help. then a heat gun if needed.
If it don't hold up, make another ,they're cheap enough.
After all, if you made one. then the next one should be easier.
We repair ATV bodies using a soldering iron, maybe it'll work on that drum?
Melt the plastic together and fill the cracks with some of the trimings.
Nice job, I was thinking, to just to cut off the top and poke a hole for the chain. The bottom is rounded.
When they skidded those big Redwood logs, they just champhered the leading edge to keep from digging in.
After all, that plastic is petty slick by it's self, just like a bedliner.


----------



## wudpirat

Fess up time
I'm the owner of a new 33cc Tanaka chainsaw. Was on clearence from Bailey's.
What posesed me to buy a baby saw?
I have enough 50-65cc saws to equip a small company, big saw is the Dolmar 7900.
I mustbe getting old, the Mac 10's are too heavy and viberate, hands can't take much of that anymore.
The Sthil 024 and the 026 and 029 are a PIA to get running. The 020AVP is DOA, can't find a carb.
The husky 50 and 350 need repairs and I won't mention the Eager Beavers and mini macs.
So I'm down to two Mikita 6400, and a Husky 455 rancher, I can count on to run, everytime.
Bottom line, I'm getting older and sooner or later I'll need to use a walker, as my balance is going.
I don't use a cane but like to have something close to touch.
If the walker days come, I'll just bolt a scabard to it and mount my new baby saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Enjoy the new saw, and good on U that U are still out there doing it!


----------



## Philbert

I think that forming the skidding cone might also be easier if you made a pattern, and pre-cut the barrel to shape. Maybe pre drill the bolt holes in one side. Might be easier than wrestling with all of the additional plastic.

Of course, you would have un-roll your current one to make a pattern!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I wonder if you could use a heat gun to get the plastic softer, then bend it?


Take it in the sauna!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Take it in the sauna!
> 
> Philbert


Was just thinking the same!


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Take it in the sauna!
> 
> Philbert




Not what/who I'd want to take a sauna with ....LOL


----------



## dancan

I got out this afternoon with the Bota , brought the Sno Cone for a ride .







I had all the intentions just to go get some of the wood I cut last week but I spotted a few leaners so I figured I'd try the cone .

















The cone worked great !
I also used the davit to load some logs .






I figured by the tire bulge that it was time to call it a day .


----------



## farmer steve

Dancan, is where you are cutting your property, public or private?


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Not what/who I'd want to take a sauna with ....LOL



Never heard of a 'barrel stove'?



dancan said:


> . . . brought the Sno Cone for a ride .



Probably good for calling moose too?

Philbert


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Not what/who I'd want to take a sauna with ....LOL


@mainewoods new helper? Wouldn't be pretty if you brought his old helper in there LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Hauled another load out of the woods, up hill & over the rock wall, in the snow! This is starten to feel almost like work!

Left 2 big pieces down there that I decided I will noodle when I go back. I think there is still one more full load left.

Almost all Ash, with a little Black Birch thrown in.


----------



## svk

Good looking stuff, Mike. You are really stacking it in lately!

Those clean ash rounds make a guy look forward to the splitting part.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Dancan, is where you are cutting your property, public or private?



I have permission to cut all dead/leaning and blown down trees on Pioneerguy600's boss's property .
It's been logged pretty hard and a forest fire has gone through another section but still.
Most of the wood is small but I should have enough for next year and into the following 
They'll be building houses there in the years to come so I'll get some including some spruce as the lots need to be cleared .
All just a mile from home .


----------



## dancan

Since the weatherman sez it's gonna another good day tomorrow I'll go get another load or 2 of the stuff already cut and try to find a few more 
Gotta do some fine tuning later this week on the davit so that it's easier to use for the loader work , only then will it get a RonCo designation LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Since the weatherman sez it's gonna another good day tomorrow I'll go get another load or 2 of the stuff already cut and try to find a few more
> Gotta do some fine tuning later this week on the davit so that it's easier to use for the loader work , only then will it get a RonCo designation LOL


What's the story with RonCo, I thought your name is Dan?


----------



## dancan

I chose the name RonCo on the stuff I try to make because roncoinc , a member here , he had suggested a sled for hauling firewood to the house during my recovery from the first set of surgeries for the tib/fib so for fun anything that I build to help me with woods related stuff gets a RonCo designation if it works LOL
Besides , I may build the next best Ronco Popiel's Pocket Fisherman ..............LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don't over do it Uncle Mike, some of those pieces aren't exactley small.........


----------



## SteveSS

Our weather made it up to 38F today, so I went back into where I cut and split the big hollow black oak a month or so ago, and tossed it on the truck with the help of the Wife. It was a full, heaping, thrown in load, and I left the really big pieces out there since it was a tad slippery. I didn't think there was that much there when I cut it. It surprised me.

And I made a deal on the big bore Makita in the Trading Post, so the next time I get out with a saw, I'll have a LOT more horse power than just my MS271.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't worry about it Matt, I've had a lot of practice! 

I think our high today was about 20, it was in the teens when I went out.


----------



## DFK

Dancan:
How many acres are in that property you are cutting on??

When they start building on that property there will be lots and lots of trees removed.
You are going to need a bigger firewood shed.

David


----------



## dancan

It's a couple of hundred acres but the bulk of it has be cleaned out , even when they start building it will be sparse , plenty of fence posts in some spots lol


----------



## greg storms

Nice load.! Must be pretty close to axel n wheel studs' capacity. I once broke studs on my 6x10 single Axel trailer. I weighed the individual pieces when I got home n found it to be 5400#. Thankfully, no one else was around.


----------



## steved

greg storms said:


> Nice load.! Must be pretty close to axel n wheel studs' capacity. I once broke studs on my 6x10 single Axel trailer. I weighed the individual pieces when I got home n found it to be 5400#. Thankfully, no one else was around.


Yeah, it doesn't take much...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## anlrolfe

Yesterdays load split filled a my little 5' x 8' tilt even w/ rail.
This may get me through most of our mild season.


I scrounge wood with a work buddy and for some reason it seems as though I always get the dregs. In fairness, it's his splitter that we use but somehow wood "evaporates" between visits to the property. Last visit he pressed to get rid of half rotten apple that his F-I-L wanted to get rid of. Last load we acquired was monster old hickory but half of it no where to be seen. This visit more of the same but some reasonable red oak mixed in and the dregs of some rounds that have set longer than I'd like. His F-I-L has some bone-head need to lay perfectly good rounds flat on the ground not realizing it turns then into sponges wicking up every drop of water they can hold. I'm a guest so I bite my tongue.... at what point is use of the splitter just not worth it???


----------



## zogger

anlrolfe said:


> Yesterdays load split filled a my little 5' x 8' tilt even w/ rail.
> This may get me through most of our mild season.
> View attachment 393651
> 
> I scrounge wood with a work buddy and for some reason it seems as though I always get the dregs. In fairness, it's his splitter that we use but somehow wood "evaporates" between visits to the property. Last visit he pressed to get rid of half rotten apple that his F-I-L wanted to get rid of. Last load we acquired was monster old hickory but half of it no where to be seen. This visit more of the same but some reasonable red oak mixed in and the dregs of some rounds that have set longer than I'd like. His F-I-L has some bone-head need to lay perfectly good rounds flat on the ground not realizing it turns then into sponges wicking up every drop of water they can hold. I'm a guest so I bite my tongue.... at what point is use of the splitter just not worth it???



I would say you have long ago crossed that threshold. Hand splitting and noodling is not that bad a replacement from dorking around with a mechanical splitter that isn't yours and where you have no say in the spoils division. I have stacks and stacks, all hand split or noodled. Stacks and stacks. And I'm a scrawny little geezer, one of those guys who literally has to sit on a cushion so I am not looking through the steering wheel. HAHAHAHA!

Edit: I want to add one thing on this process of accumulating wood without owning a splitter..CUT SMALLS! Milk them trees out, take everything, tons of wood in trees that doesn't require any splitting to go right on the stack. Get a small, I mean, real small, high performance saw with a good chain and lay on!


----------



## MustangMike

As they say, It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog! Go Zogger!


----------



## SteveSS

anlrolfe said:


> at what point is use of the splitter just not worth it???



When you're putting in an equal share of the work and not getting an equal share of the spoils. Sounds like someone is putting the screws to you.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> As they say, It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog! Go Zogger!



Put me in coach! hahaha! Hey, where's the cheerleaders?????


----------



## MustangMike

I think Clint had one ...


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> Edit: I want to add one thing on this process of accumulating wood without owning a splitter..CUT SMALLS! Milk them trees out, take everything, tons of wood in trees that doesn't require any splitting to go right on the stack. Get a small, I mean, real small, high performance saw with a good chain and lay on!


Saw this idea on youtube, had to try it, knocked this one together a few days ago to prove the concept, and...it works very well for those small, no-split branches.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Saw this idea on youtube, had to try it, knocked this one together a few days ago to prove the concept, and...it works very well for those small, no-split branches.
> View attachment 393729


If you have video capabilities we'd love to see it in action!


----------



## SCBBQ

KiwiBro said:


> Saw this idea on youtube, had to try it, knocked this one together a few days ago to prove the concept, and...it works very well for those small, no-split branches.
> View attachment 393729



Seems like I remember someone posted a youtube video with a contraption very similar about a month ago. I am at work now and can't acceess youtube, but it worked pretty slick IIRC.


----------



## KiwiBro

Here's a video, not mine, but the concept I based mine on.
http://www.totgelacht.com/content/36752-brennholzschneider.html#.U6CwDCi8Pxs


----------



## MustangMike

Interesting, but I'd just rather cut it to length when it is still attached to the tree.


----------



## dancan

I 

I love it when days start like this


----------



## dancan

Beautiful day out there so off I go .When I get to the scrounging zone I winch out some logs that Pioneerguy600 and I had cut , figured I'd haul them out to the road log length "Skiddah" style .











It worked great on the road but I soon learn't I didn't have enough traction when I got in the rough stuff so that ended up being 2 haulouts instead of one .
I go back in and load the RonCo Wh 1.0
The wife and the dog come out to visit me so it was beer break time .






Back to work after the break and finish getting a load .











The winch and davit worked great today loading the bigger stuff , I looked at a bunch of pics and videos on the web and learned what works and how .







So I head out to the crossover road , when I got there I learn't that I didn't have enough traction on the frozen ground to get over the first set of hurdles . I get jammed up but finally manage to get the tractor out of the hurdles but I broke my hitch setup on the trailer . It was a cast steel end fitting from a hydro cylinder which I feared that I might break it , I did .







So I head out the longer but smoother road .
I soon learned that I didn't have enough traction on ice going uphill with a load on .







I also learn't that icy logs unload themselves real fast when the trailer tips up when you unhook so next time chain the load down even if it's small .






So I winch the small load up the icy hill and go home LOL






So , some would say that it was a bad day , but , I learn't all kinds of stuff today and since I called it a day a bit early I was sitting in the kitchen getting caught up on the forums I saw a flash in the oven that turned out to be the lower element catching fire with tonight's supper in the oven !
The element fire finally went out and the wife finished baking at the neighbours so supper was good , so , it was a good day and there was lots to learn and I've got some logs out in 2 piles to pick up plus the few that I dropped off on the log pile


----------



## steved

Not scrounging, but I stacked about a cord today...stuff I already had C/S. I'm about four cords right now, maybe five. Enough for next year...got to start cutting and hauling for 2016.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

No scrounging, cleaned my new rifle. And did some home repairs the wife has wanted done for awhile, damn sheet metal is sharp. UncleMike I'll have to show you the rifle soon.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh unclemike, I want to get a bi-pod for it any reccomendations?


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh unclemike, I want to get a bi-pod for it any reccomendations?



New rifle needs pics!


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a video, not mine, but the concept I based mine on.
> http://www.totgelacht.com/content/36752-brennholzschneider.html#.U6CwDCi8Pxs



I like the string activated trigger.


----------



## svk

On the menu this afternoon was curly willow. 

This tree has been dead for some time and shat branches everywhere when I dropped it limb by limb. 

Splitting duty fell to the Leveraxe and my $1 DBA, neither of which shined for this application. 

Check out the rings. 12" diameter and only 9 years old when it died. 







My friend just bought a new house that has a fireplace so I hooked him up with the wood. Did a @dancan worthy load into his Acura. Both trunk and back seat loaded full.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Interesting, but I'd just rather cut it to length when it is still attached to the tree.


 Horses for courses. There are times when bucking the whole tree where it dropped (or can move it whole tree) is great, while other times/scenarios it's a lousy option.


----------



## Ambull01

KiwiBro said:


> Saw this idea on youtube, had to try it, knocked this one together a few days ago to prove the concept, and...it works very well for those small, no-split branches.
> View attachment 393729



What the hell is it?


----------



## KiwiBro

Ambull01 said:


> What the hell is it?


Why, it's life, Jim, but not as we know it. Hopefully the video further down that page of someone else's idea (that I simply copied) clarifies the matter and usage. I'll get a video of my MKII version when that's done and being used. Quite a few things I want to improve, but the concept is sound.


----------



## Red97

Managed to snag a small load today, driving around on of the fields and noticed a couple dead blow overs. Not sure what they are but I like them a lot, no limbs and 15" at the bottom.





All ready for a fiskar session, Nice straight pieces 1 hit each





Not too bad, only had an hour before it got dark


----------



## MechanicMatt

WoodChucks beware, there is a new sheriff in town!


----------



## Ambull01

KiwiBro said:


> Why, it's life, Jim, but not as we know it. Hopefully the video further down that page clarifies the matter. I'll get a video of MKII when that's done and being used. Quite a few things I want to improve, but the concept is sound.



Oh I see it now. Pretty cool. 

On another note, I have a lot of issues with this site. Lots of threads that I'm subscribed to never give me notification of replies. Plus I'll be looking at a thread and be unable to see current posts. Kind of aggravating.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Oh I see it now. Pretty cool.
> 
> On another note, I have a lot of issues with this site. Lots of threads that I'm subscribed to never give me notification of replies. Plus I'll be looking at a thread and be unable to see current posts. Kind of aggravating.


If you get a notification there is a new post in a thread and you don't go to read it, you will not get future notifications from that thread until you view it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not always steve, this site never tells me when somebody posts in this thread......but it always tells me when I get a "like"


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Not always steve, this site never tells me when somebody posts in this thread......but it always tells me when I get a "like"



Yeah it seems pretty sporadic to me. I had National Guard duty this weekend and didn't see any notifications for this thread. I thought you guys were getting lazy on me with the scrounging.


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Not always steve, this site never tells me when somebody posts in this thread......but it always tells me when I get a "like"


Try 'unsubscribing' from the thread, then re-subscribe, choosing the option to be notified by email for each post. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah that might work but I don't want fifty emails a day. I just want the little alert thing to work better. Not really the end of the world because I check thethreads I like no matter what.


----------



## Philbert

I use the 'Watched Threads' feature a lot to keep up with threads. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I disabled the email stuff, when my phone goes dindong, I want to be distracted from work by something important, not saying this isn't important scrounging stuff, but you know what I mean.........


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey zog I never thought id like something that small, but they say that little bullet really fly's, we'll see what it does to the chucks at my buddies farm.


----------



## MustangMike

Be sure and invite me Matt, got to break in that new 223.

The last time I bought a bipod it was a Harris for the 220 Swift, but that was 40 years ago. You will have to check out what is available now.

Speaking of chucks, we can let that take care of the ones that R a bit far!


----------



## DFK

MachanicMatt:
Is that one of those .17's??
What make and model?
Looks like you could see all the way to next week with that scope.
I also like guns. Bang Bang.

David


----------



## farmer steve

not really a scrounge but i was hauling corn to the mill on fri. for my buddy.he asked what he owed me.i said nothing we're friends no big deal.yesterday morning he shows up with his F-250 stacked to the gills with a load of oak.  all i have to do is split it. sorry no pics ,didn't have my phone with me.


----------



## wudpirat

I GET NO RESPECT
Yesterday my bud Tom shows up for a cup coffee and mooch a cigar.
Tom is my small engine mech and fellow woodboooga. I show him my new baby saw (post 4862) and he says
"Hey, that's cute, is it wind up or battery?"
No cigar for you today Tom. That cut deep, almost hurt my feelings.
Na, hide's to thick.
Hey Zogger, when is your Polar Vortex gonna end? I need a Jan. thaw soon.
Everything is iced up, freezing rain, even the dog won't go out. And I have a big pile to split.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> I GET NO RESPECT
> Yesterday my bud Tom shows up for a cup coffee and mooch a cigar.
> Tom is my small engine mech and fellow woodboooga. I show him my new baby saw (post 4862) and he says
> "Hey, that's cute, is it wind up or battery?"
> No cigar for you today Tom. That cut deep, almost hurt my feelings.
> Na, hide's to thick.
> Hey Zogger, when is your Polar Vortex gonna end? I need a Jan. thaw soon.
> Everything is iced up, freezing rain, even the dog won't go out. And I have a big pile to split.



Slowed down here, almost 50 degrees and the ground has melted back to gooey slop. Raining. Saw midges flying around today and expecting the spring peepers to start tomorrow, they are usually pretty fast on taking advantage of "good enough to fool around" temps...

I'm burning one stick at a time in the smogger, sorta silly but appears to be working, keep the damp off inside here.

When I go out again I'll do a rain dance and try to shove it north east.....maybe you'll get a better january thaw...


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Slowed down here, almost 50 degrees and the ground has melted back to gooey slop. Raining. Saw midges flying around today and expecting the spring peepers to start tomorrow, they are usually pretty fast on taking advantage of "good enough to fool around" temps...
> 
> I'm burning one stick at a time in the smogger, sorta silly but appears to be working, keep the damp off inside here.
> 
> When I go out again I'll do a rain dance and try to shove it north east.....maybe you'll get a better january thaw...


By peepers do you mean the frogs that come out in the spring?


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> I GET NO RESPECT
> Yesterday my bud Tom shows up for a cup coffee and mooch a cigar.
> Tom is my small engine mech and fellow woodboooga. I show him my new baby saw (post 4862) and he says
> "Hey, that's cute, is it wind up or battery?"
> No cigar for you today Tom. That cut deep, almost hurt my feelings.
> Na, hide's to thick.
> Hey Zogger, when is your Polar Vortex gonna end? I need a Jan. thaw soon.
> Everything is iced up, freezing rain, even the dog won't go out. And I have a big pile to split.



I know what you mean. A few people have looked down upon the Poulan Pro 375 I picked up. Possibly due to Poulan's current/newer saw lineup. 

Yep, I'm ready for average temperatures too. Spent about three days last week in my basement/crawl space. I forgot to unhook the hose and some water froze in the outside spigot. Also saw some mortar missing along outside walls so the wind was coming in.


----------



## farmer steve

paleeeeeezzzze no thaw yet. to much wood to cut before mud time.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> By peepers do you mean the frogs that come out in the spring?



Yes. they are nuts, go away hibernate, come out, cold spell, hibernate again. It will happen several times before real spring.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Yes. they are nuts, go away hibernate, come out, cold spell, hibernate again. It will happen several times before real spring.


They don't show up here until the end of May. I love listening to them go nuts in the swamp near our cabin.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I know what you mean. A few people have looked down upon the Poulan Pro 375 I picked up. Possibly due to Poulan's current/newer saw lineup.
> 
> Yep, I'm ready for average temperatures too. Spent about three days last week in my basement/crawl space. I forgot to unhook the hose and some water froze in the outside spigot. Also saw some mortar missing along outside walls so the wind was coming in.



Well, just like last year, I didn't make it through polar vortex. GF heard a noise under the sink, just got done taking up the floor to inspect, apparently lost the hot water pipe of all things. Super inaccessible. She's filling up jugs now and I have to turn the water off. This sucks, I kept that thing running, too, small stream during the real cold weather.


----------



## Philbert

I forget - which is worse: '_Polar vortex_' or '_Arctic blast_'?

Sorry Zog; inaccessible plumbing is never fun.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, just like last year, I didn't make it through polar vortex. GF heard a noise under the sink, just got done taking up the floor to inspect, apparently lost the hot water pipe of all things. Super inaccessible. She's filling up jugs now and I have to turn the water off. This sucks, I kept that thing running, too, small stream during the real cold weather.



This was my first experience with a frozen pipe. Luckily it didn't burst. I wrapped some pipe insulation around all the at risk pipes and did some other preventative measures. 

That is weird, you would figure the cold water pipe would be more susceptible to freezing. You ever try those heat tape/wire contraptions? I wonder how these dudes from NY/MN/MA/other cold weather states get through with pipes in one piece.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I wonder how these dudes from NY/MN/MA/other cold weather states get through with pipes in one piece.



Most of our buildings are designed for it. Pipes get buried below the frost line and run through insulated spaces. Or else, we have the same problems. I knew one stubborn old guy who kept a 60W light bulb running all winter in his crawl space to prevent freeze up. He would not use heat tape, or insulation for some reason (?).

On really cold days, I open up the cabinets below the kitchen sink (outside wall) to let warm air in, just to hedge my bets.

Philbert


----------



## kyle1!

"You ever try those heat tape/wire contraptions?" 

Yes and they work as long as there is electricity. I have pipes in a crawl space going to my washer and when it gets cold like last week I don't have a working washer. Tried heat tape/insulation but the tape stopped working but for some reason the pipes don't break even when they freeze. On my well the pressure tank/switch are in an outhouse that I keep warm with heat tape and small milkhouse heater. One year the heater failed and I ended up with a skating rink after the pressure tank blew a hole in itself.

The joys of living in cold country.


----------



## svk

kyle1! said:


> "You ever try those heat tape/wire contraptions?"
> 
> Yes and they work as long as there is electricity. I have pipes in a crawl space going to my washer and when it gets cold like last week I don't have a working washer. Tried heat tape/insulation but the tape stopped working but for some reason the pipes don't break even when they freeze. On my well the pressure tank/switch are in an outhouse that I keep warm with heat tape and small milkhouse heater. One year the heater failed and I ended up with a skating rink after the pressure tank blew a hole in itself.
> 
> The joys of living in cold country.


I lived in a farm house with just a cellar for 9 years and those heat tapes would fail quite frequently. I think you need to buy the really good ones as the hardware store ones work for a year or two. Just had water supply to toilet and sink on far side of house that would freeze if it was more than -30 outside.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Most of our buildings are designed for it. Pipes get buried below the frost line and run through insulated spaces. Or else, we have the same problems. I knew one stubborn old guy who kept a 60W light bulb running all winter in his crawl space to prevent freeze up. He would not use heat tape, or insulation for some reason (?).
> 
> On really cold days, I open up the cabinets below the kitchen sink (outside wall) to let warm air in, just to hedge my bets.
> 
> Philbert



I may try to relocate the pipes in my crawl space. Don't feel like doing this kind of stuff every winter, cuts down on my scrounging time. 

Previous owner was using a heat lamp to direct heat on the pipes, not sure how much of a difference it made. Guess she had a couple of busted pipes through the years. Crawling around in that coffin like area I discovered a huge freaking hole that was probably dug out by the busted pipe. Stupid idiot woman never filled it in. I was wondering why there was so much dirt on the floor in my basement. Busted pipe sent water gushing out, dug out a hole in crawl space, and sent mud into my basement. Sump pump's propeller housing was filled with dirt/sand and inoperable. Why do people buy houses that are too lazy/stupid to maintain them? 



kyle1! said:


> "You ever try those heat tape/wire contraptions?"
> 
> Yes and they work as long as there is electricity. I have pipes in a crawl space going to my washer and when it gets cold like last week I don't have a working washer. Tried heat tape/insulation but the tape stopped working but for some reason the pipes don't break even when they freeze. On my well the pressure tank/switch are in an outhouse that I keep warm with heat tape and small milkhouse heater. One year the heater failed and I ended up with a skating rink after the pressure tank blew a hole in itself.
> 
> The joys of living in cold country.



True, need electricity for a electric heat tape lol. Would be kind of cool if they made solar powered ones. Collect energy and store it for future use. Would probably cost more than new pipes though. 

I've been thinking a lot lately about eventually moving to Canada/Alaska but winters always give me a slap back into reality. It doesn't really get that cold here yet it always becomes a bit of pain having to deal with frozen pipes, ice on windshields, idiots on the roads, etc.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately about eventually moving to Canada/Alaska but winters always give me a slap back into reality. It doesn't really get that cold here yet it always becomes a bit of pain having to deal with frozen pipes, ice on windshields, idiots on the roads, etc.



There is no such thing as too cold, just ineffective clothing.

Winter is fun if you embrace it. For those who sit inside and complain, Minnesota winter gets pretty long especially when you get subzero weather into April sometimes. On the flip side, ice fishing in a t-shirt in late March can be glorious when temps are 70 degrees.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> There is no such thing as too cold, just ineffective clothing.
> 
> Winter is fun if you embrace it. For those who sit inside and complain, Minnesota winter gets pretty long especially when you get subzero weather into April sometimes. On the flip side, ice fishing in a t-shirt in late March can be glorious when temps are 70 degrees.



Yeah, I've found that to be mostly true. When I really layer up, I'm pretty comfortable in the cold. Well everything except my hands and little piggies. I'll have to try those Lobster Boy gloves @mainewoods posted a while back on another thread. 

I've always wanted to go ice fishing, ride on a snow mobile, dog sled, etc. I think I've lived in Hawaii too long, long ass winters can be quite depressing.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, I've found that to be mostly true. When I really layer up, I'm pretty comfortable in the cold. Well everything except my hands and little piggies. I'll have to try those Lobster Boy gloves @mainewoods posted a while back on another thread.
> 
> I've always wanted to go ice fishing, ride on a snow mobile, dog sled, etc. I think I've lived in Hawaii too long, long ass winters can be quite depressing.


Best way to beat cabin fever is to get outside. Do anything. Doesn't matter how cold it is.

Sometimes I get irritable with the fam when we are all stuck inside. Even 3300 SF for 7 people isn't enough sometimes LOL. Just going outside to putz in the garage for a half hour or haul some wood brightens the mood.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> This was my first experience with a frozen pipe. Luckily it didn't burst. I wrapped some pipe insulation around all the at risk pipes and did some other preventative measures.
> 
> That is weird, you would figure the cold water pipe would be more susceptible to freezing. You ever try those heat tape/wire contraptions? I wonder how these dudes from NY/MN/MA/other cold weather states get through with pipes in one piece.



Apparently it rusted (iron pipe) out at an elbow below ground level. Or something. That's my best guess, I can't get to it, and not enough clearance for being a molerat under there. It's hard to see the water was deep. I'm letting it run away until tomorrow, then cut a hole under the sink for access and look at it again. I might wind up just bypassing the old hot water system and run all new from the hot water tank, up inside the cabin down the baseboards. Maybe, don't know yet. Sucks, I thought I had beat it this year.


----------



## Philbert

I spent some winter time in the U.P. of Michigan (a.k.a. '_State of Superior_'). We had very simple plumbing lines that were _easy to drain_ when there was no heat, so freezing pipes were eliminated. Outhouses, so no toilets to freeze. Hand pump in the kitchen for water in the winter. Kettle on the stove for hot water. Pretty simple, but effective.

If you have lots of plumbing run through your walls, and multiple convenience faucets, it takes more effort to '_freeze-proof_' them.

In the city, I can drain my water supply lines pretty easily in a no-heat emergency, and keep a couple of gallons of RV anti-freeze for the drain traps. But I also have radiators, and not sure if I could effectively drain all of those - could be messy! Not sure how well my fireplace insert could do to keep the whole house above a catastrophic freeze!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

If U need a little bit of electricity during blackouts, etc, just buy a deep cycle battery and an inverter. We can operate the lights up at the cabin for a 3 day weekend with one, but I plan to install a solar panel on the new cabin.

It will also operate the fan on my Natural Gas Imitation Wood Stove that I heat my house with. Since it has a milivolt thermostat that operates off the pilot light, it will come on even during a blackout.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Best way to beat cabin fever is to get outside. Do anything. Doesn't matter how cold it is.
> 
> Sometimes I get irritable with the fam when we are all stuck inside. Even 3300 SF for 7 people isn't enough sometimes LOL. Just going outside to putz in the garage for a half hour or haul some wood brightens the mood.



True. I used to love running outside during cold weather. Loved all the crazy stares people gave me in their warm cars when I ran past them. Always thought it built up my mental toughness lol. 

If I stay in the house longer than a day or so I instantly develop Restless Leg Syndrome/Snickers Diva Syndrome. 



zogger said:


> Apparently it rusted (iron pipe) out at an elbow below ground level. Or something. That's my best guess, I can't get to it, and not enough clearance for being a molerat under there. It's hard to see the water was deep. I'm letting it run away until tomorrow, then cut a hole under the sink for access and look at it again. I might wind up just bypassing the old hot water system and run all new from the hot water tank, up inside the cabin down the baseboards. Maybe, don't know yet. Sucks, I thought I had beat it this year.



Oh that sucks. Guess I should feel relieved I at least have space to crawl around the pipes. I kind of want to gut the whole water line complex/system. Looks like a retarded person put it in. Only one main shutoff valve where the city water comes in. Nothing to stop water from house to outside spigot (it has a frost free type valve but I don't trust it completely).


----------



## Pulp

zogger said:


> Yes. they are nuts, go away hibernate, come out, cold spell, hibernate again. It will happen several times before real spring.



Hey Zog, you got to return to Maine. You remember those Peepers ? Tiny thumbnail sized frogs like the guys from Meenisotta said only come out in May...here too.
Anyhow, if you got so many in Georgia all year, they are protein. Camp Irwin (Pensacola) the D.I.'s long long ago made us bite the heads off frogs ( most of us sophisticates lost it ). No 
blades allowed.
Try it when you're bored again.


----------



## dancan

Had a scrounging tool dropped off at the shop today .







Not the tire LOL


----------



## Ambull01

Pulp said:


> Hey Zog, you got to return to Maine. You remember those Peepers ? Tiny thumbnail sized frogs like the guys from Meenisotta said only come out in May...here too.
> Anyhow, if you got so many in Georgia all year, they are protein. Camp Irwin (Pensacola) the D.I.'s long long ago made us bite the heads off frogs ( most of us sophisticates lost it ). No
> blades allowed.
> Try it when you're bored again.



Camp Irwin in FL? Heard of Ft. Irwin in CA (NTC) but nothing like that in Florida. Drill instructors in Florida and biting heads off frogs? Was it SERE school? Always thought Navy boot camp was conducted in Great Lakes


----------



## Marshy

You have to be careful about useing the heat tape because it does fail. They usually have a small red light on the plug end and when it dies the light goes out. No warning when it goes, just frozen or busted pipes if you dont check on it. They work really well when they work though. I dont have to worry about it because my woodstove is in the basement and house is heated by natural flow, bottom up. Some time my cold water comes out hotter than my hot water in my bathroom. Tonights low if -5*F and high of 0*F tomorrow. Might have to dip into the oil a little tomorrow morning unless I wake up every 3-4 hours.



dancan said:


> Had a scrounging tool dropped off at the shop today .
> ...
> Not the tire LOL


 
Nice, how big around is the inside? I assume you plan to make it into a skid cone? The cool thing is you get two cones with one cut.


----------



## MustangMike

You need a better wood stove, the airtight 55 gal drum stove always would go 8-12 hrs of good heat. Feed it before bed time (in the basement) and wake up to a warm floor in the morning!


----------



## dancan

Yup , it's a twofer LOL
It's almost 1/4" thick and tough , about 15" diameter so it'll work for the bulk of where I'm cutting .
I'm gonna send one to my brother for testing .


----------



## zogger

Electric hot water heater. Steel pipe coming in and out, then it goes down below where most of it is apparently buried. What I can see of the cold lines is dismal, pretty rusty. I have two areas where I previously cut the floor out and have screwed in plywood and plank for a floor now, but they don't near reach everyplace.

OK, I think I want to replace what I have under the cabin with all the plumbing inside, bypass the existing hot water lines under the cabin and go to..what? CPVC, pex? I have never worked with pex, are the tools expensive? I have four places to run hot water to, no very far runs at all, this place is very small. No way to get under there and suspend pipes, and not thrilled with letting them lay in the slop, plus warmer inside. The plan is just route down around the baseboards, I don't care if it is visible. And if I make it with the cold through the winter, do that inside as well next summer maybe.


----------



## steved

Ambull01 said:


> Camp Irwin in FL? Heard of Ft. Irwin in CA (NTC) but nothing like that in Florida. Drill instructors in Florida and biting heads off frogs? Was it SERE school? Always thought Navy boot camp was conducted in Great Lakes


There are lots of "Camps" that are off the map...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> You need a better wood stove, the airtight 55 gal drum stove always would go 8-12 hrs of good heat. Feed it before bed time (in the basement) and wake up to a warm floor in the morning!


 
I do need a bigger woodstove or a better seal around my walkout garage basement overhead door. I thought about buying some 2" foam board and putting it on the outside to block the wind and seal up all the air gaps but I havent yet... Also, Im heating 3600 sqft with a stove thats probably meant to heat 2000...


----------



## dancan

Zog , Pex is cheap , fittings are cheap , the tools are cheap , fast to do , fast to fix a mistake ,,,, but it's no good if you have OCD because you can't make a straight line with it !! LOL


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> There are lots of "Camps" that are off the map...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk



Perhaps. I've always been able to find them with a web search though. Also, I believe only the Corps calls them D.I. so was wondering why there would be Marine drill instructors in FL. Some type of flight school course?


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Zog , Pex is cheap , fittings are cheap , the tools are cheap , fast to do , fast to fix a mistake ,,,, but it's no good if you have OCD because you can't make a straight line with it !! LOL


I was thinking a coil of soft copper myself...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Zog , Pex is cheap , fittings are cheap , the tools are cheap , fast to do , fast to fix a mistake ,,,, but it's no good if you have OCD because you can't make a straight line with it !! LOL



Had to look pex up. My main water line is pex. What is the advantages of pex vs more traditional material? Anyone know?


----------



## MustangMike

If U need to splice a pressure line, those shark bit things are wonderful. Didn't even know about them till my brother brought one over. Was having trouble reconnecting a line in a hard to access area when I changed the water softener. That thing was a life saver!


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Yup , it's a twofer LOL.


What was it before? Buoy?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Most construction up here has gone to pex .
I think I spent 29$ for the tool that will do 1/2'' and 3/4'' , 6$ for a pex cutter and I can't remember how much the rings were but I have 100 of each , polly 30$ in an assortment of fittings and 25' of line in both sizes in the shed .
Yup , the sharkbites work great as well but as I fix any issues that pop up I convert over to pex .

Philbert , boat bumper at the docks for bigger boats .


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, my lines are copper.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> What was it before? Buoy?
> 
> Philbert



Thought it was an old torpedo at first glance.


----------



## MustangMike

Does pex meet code in all areas?


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> !! lol besides enabling your hearing better as well !! them mac,s will clear any obstructions that may be in your ears.... lol


Especially when the muffler was burned out like mine was!


----------



## olyman

I know exactly what you mean. Ex-wife used to do crap like that all the time. I was supposed to know how to fix everything because I'm a guy. Never mind the fact she doesn't know how to sew, is a lousy cook, etc.

.[/QUOTE]
you know how people, want to "help" you with your post????? need help, adding a few things to this???


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Ex-wife used to do crap like that all the time. I was supposed to know how to fix everything because I'm a guy. Never mind the fact she doesn't know how to sew, is a lousy cook, etc.
> 
> .


you know how people, want to "help" you with your post????? need help, adding a few things to this??? [/QUOTE]

You have experiences with an ex-wife(s) too?


----------



## svk

Hey @Ambull01 if you want another vintage saw to add to the stable we should get you a Mac, the "right" shade of yellow


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Hey @Ambull01 if you want another vintage saw to add to the stable we should get you a Mac, the "right" shade of yellow



I don't know anything about those older Macs, have to do some research. I want to get this Poulan running like a champ before I go ape **** on saws and find out I suck as a small engine mechanic.


----------



## MustangMike

Much easier to find a good running 044/440, and a much more versatile saw!

But I'll admit, that old yellow looks real nice!


----------



## svk

044 is the one Stihl I would really consider if I needed something that big.

I've got nothing against Stihl in general it's just that I'd buy the comparable Husky for anything smaller and the 044 doesnt really have a comparable, theres either larger or smaller.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Reid:
Stay clear of them old yellow saws, they are heavy, loud, viberate and last forever.
I have a couple of MAC 10's, so I know where I speak, but they sure put out the wood.

Back to tying to refill BIC lighters


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Much easier to find a good running 044/440, and a much more versatile saw!
> 
> But I'll admit, that old yellow looks real nice!



The Stihl's near me are all kind of steep in price, even though some of them look like they were buried in 6' of dirt. I would like to own a Stihl someday. Perhaps once my grudge against them wears off. My feathers are a bit ruffled because I have to make a special trip to an authorized Stihl dealership just to buy some of the Stihl Ultra HP oil.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> you know how people, want to "help" you with your post????? need help, adding a few things to this???


 
You have experiences with an ex-wife(s) too?[/QUOTE]
 one toooo many!!!


----------



## steved

svk said:


> 044 is the one Stihl I would really consider if I needed something that big.
> 
> I've got nothing against Stihl in general it's just that I'd buy the comparable Husky for anything smaller and the 044 doesnt really have a comparable, theres either larger or smaller.


There was one local on Craigslist the other day for a steal ($400 and little use)...but I have the 391 that I haven't even taxed yet.

I'm finding myself looking for a smaller Stihl, something with more umph than my little Homelite, but in a similar size package. I like my dad's ms170...also like his 028Super....

I guess I'm gunshy of buying a used saw...there is just too many ways to destroy one. Probably make a rash decision and buy a new small Stihl one of these days....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Hey Reid:
> Stay clear of them old yellow saws, they are heavy, loud, viberate and last forever.
> I have a couple of MAC 10's, so I know where I speak, but they sure put out the wood.
> 
> Back to tying to refill BIC lighters



Reverse psychology huh, I like it lol. 

Didn't think you could refill those things. You must be bored.


----------



## MustangMike

The 272/372 is the same size as the 044/440, they are both good saws, and the 362 and 562 are the same size & power, with the big difference being if U prefer an inboard clutch (362) or outboard clutch (562).

Both companies (and some others) make a lot of good products, the new ones are just so expensive. That new 661 is getting rave reviews!


----------



## svk

steved said:


> ..
> I guess I'm gunshy of buying a used saw...there is just too many ways to destroy one. Probably make a rash decision and buy a new small Stihl one of these days....


Same here unless the price was right or I knew the owner.

I think if I was buying a new saw(s) it would be in this order: 550XP, 372XP, 562XP...... After I get the Mac running and decide how deep I want to go into my 65 I can decided if there's room for another one...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The 272/372 is the same size as the 044/440, they are both good saws, and the 362 and 562 are the same size & power, with the big difference being if U prefer an inboard clutch (362) or outboard clutch (562).
> 
> Both companies (and some others) make a lot of good products, the new ones are just so expensive. That new 661 is getting rave reviews!


I thought the 044 had about a half horse more than the 372 and was a big heavier/larger?


----------



## MustangMike

The 372 is rated at 5.3 Hp, and I think the 440 was rated at 5.4 Hp. However, the old 10mm 044s (that out cut both of them) were rated at 5.1 Hp!

They all have 70.7 cc displacement.

I don't trust the published wts, I think they are both about 14 lbs for the powerhead.

IMO, these are the best all around saws if U only have one, with the 60 cc saws being a very close 2nd.


----------



## dancan

It's about 4* out there when I got home , go down to the shed that I have some wood stored in and bring up 2 loads of wood in my sled and put it by the furnace , as I look at the wood I know what 2 stems of maple it was , where I cut it and that it took me a whole day to get to it , cut it up , use the same sled to drag it out to the van , try to split it but it had a spiral grain and ended up using the Super Split to split the load and it was sunny ,,,,, All this by the colour of the bark but don't ask me my when are my brother's birthdays LOL


----------



## dancan

I looked back at some of my pics , it was hidden in this mess LOL


----------



## svk

Anyone else having problems with AT&T tonight? Much of the Midwest is offline due to some problem with their networks.


----------



## Jakers

verizon has been giving me fits all week here in west central MN


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I know just what U mean! I find myself paying a lot more attention to how I dress when it is cold out. Luckily, can check what the temp is going to be for hours in advance like we never could before!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I went 35 miles to work once in a bad snow storm with a 68 Mustang with radial snow tires on the back (yea, they used to have them). Got there, and all the doors were locked. Had to drive home and charge leave for the day! And, on the way home, had to ram though a snow bank (they plowed a cross street and blocked the street I was on).
> 
> Oh well, gave me something to talk about!



Nice! 

While not really ideal, there are some benefits to driving a rear wheel drive car in the snow. Like laughing my ass off as I pass SUV drivers that slid of roads into ditches because they drove like maniacs.


----------



## mainewoods

The independent finger chopper mitt's let's you squeeze the trigger while the other 4 fingers grip the handle. When all digits are encased in regular deer hide choppers, you tend to have more fatigue of the trigger finger. When you are feeding a skidder and he returns every 30 minutes for a twitch, a fatigued trigger finger loses money.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Nice scrounge Steve, how did you come across that mother load?


it was on the farmer neighbors place .we keep the field edges cut back and anything down and dead on his farm is fair game. we had to take down a semi-dying oak  to get to this one.that wood will be for 2 years out. i might even have to break out the ms361/25" bar for this one.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> *When you are feeding a skidder and he returns every 30 minutes for a twitch, a fatigued trigger finger loses money.*



Umm, I have no idea what you just wrote lol. Sorry. I'm assuming that doesn't apply to me. I don't have a skidder, have no idea what a twitch means, and I'm not doing this for money.


----------



## mainewoods

A twitch of wood.


----------



## mainewoods

Making the skidder operator wait for a twitch is not a good thing. Especially when you are the one who has to hook up the chokers.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Making the skidder operator wait for a twitch is not a good thing. Especially when you are the one who has to hook up the chokers.



Umm, could we all just try to speak English from now on. So a twitch is a log and a choker is a chain? Help me out here.


----------



## mainewoods

These are the chokers we used.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> These are the chokers we used. View attachment 394597



Oh yeah, I think I saw that on Axe Men. Biggest bunch of whiners/complainers I've ever seen. Hope real loggers aren't like that. It would drive me nuts to hear grown men whine like little children everyday.


----------



## mainewoods

You did, and they are!


----------



## mainewoods

mainewoods said:


> A twitch of wood. View attachment 394578




Actually that is a grapple load. This is a choker twitch.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah, I think I saw that on Axe Men. Biggest bunch of whiners/complainers I've ever seen. Hope real loggers aren't like that. It would drive me nuts to hear grown men whine like little children everyday.


I'm sure those guys are posers. 

Although two groups of dudes I wouldn't mess with are loggers (the non joystick kind) and true cowboys. Shaking hands with the logger that is doing our property is like trying to palm a 2x6, his hands are huge!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I'm sure those guys are posers.
> 
> Although two groups of dudes I wouldn't mess with are loggers (the non joystick kind) and true cowboys. Shaking hands with the logger that is doing our property is like trying to palm a 2x6, his hands are huge!



Have you seen the family of numb nuts cutting in Wyoming? I was sure someone was going to die. They were competing who could fell the most trees. Crap was falling all over the place. No safety gear of any kind, not even freaking ear plugs!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> The independent finger chopper mitt's let's you squeeze the trigger while the other 4 fingers grip the handle. When all digits are encased in regular deer hide choppers, you tend to have more fatigue of the trigger finger. When you are feeding a skidder and he returns every 30 minutes for a twitch, a fatigued trigger finger loses money.



How do those heated handle saws work, just the front bar?


----------



## dancan

Front bar and some heat the carb as well .


----------



## SCBBQ

svk said:


> I'm sure those guys are posers.
> 
> Although two groups of dudes I wouldn't mess with are loggers (the non joystick kind) and true cowboys. Shaking hands with the logger that is doing our property is like trying to palm a 2x6, his hands are huge!



As I have posted before my dad is a retired brick mason. He will be 70 in July. I would think twice before I tried him now. I am 6' and 230lbs. They don't make men like that anymore. The last load of oak I posted that came from my neighbors yard they were loading by hand. My 50 year old neighbor started to pick up a nice size piece of oak then stopped when he realized it was too much for him. My dad patted him on the back and said don't worry son I will take care of that. LOL.


----------



## svk

SCBBQ said:


> As I have posted before my dad is a retired brick mason. He will be 70 in July. I would think twice before I tried him now. I am 6' and 230lbs. They don't make men like that anymore. The last load of oak I posted that came from my neighbors yard they were loading by hand. My 50 year old neighbor started to pick up a nice size piece of oak then stopped when he realized it was too much for him. My dad patted him on the back and said don't worry son I will take care of that. LOL.


Yes I know one of them too. He's in his 60's and pretty worn out at the joints from being at it for 40 years but is built like, well a brick sheethouse.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, we do wood in the cold here sometimes. These pics are from last year. Last week we had 5 snow days in a row, I was at work every day, 4x4 and a brain between my ears.
1st pic, heading to the bush snow over the hood of my tractor.
2nd is the pathway to the tree, Fence posts almost covered.
3rd is clearing snow from my barnyard.
4th is my garage door, about 4' overnight.
5th is the wood after splitting and piling.
Trust me this year I have enough cut that I will never "have" to cut in the cold again.


----------



## cantoo

Screwed up the garage door pic.


----------



## svk

I've got two guys coming up to help cut wood this weekend to help my friend supplement his owb supply. Wheeler, hydro, and three saws going means we should put a few trees on the ground. And we're looking at high twentys to low thirties for Saturday's high.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ya'll don't know what its like having REAL power in the family, ask my Uncle about his little brother. Pops will have to be in a wheelchair, before I ever try him again. I remember being about 17 thought I could plow through anything/anybody, couldn't eat thanksgiving dinner cause my jaw stopped working.......go on UncleMike tell them a story............


----------



## mainewoods

Been below zero at night for the last 2 weeks. -20 this morning, high of 8 today. Might hit 30 Sunday. Scrounging is still on though, only 15" of snow in the woods. Maple sure splits easy when it's frozen.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Im Telling ya, he got sic when I was nine. Before the illness and operations he was stronger than any two men, after his recovery stronger than any one. Used to be able to grab rafters pinch them and do pull ups. On a bar he would do 20 one armed, not one handed one armed, pull ups either arm, situps with 80lbs behind his head, then work out with the 80lb dumb bells, when he was 45 after the surgery I was showing off my athleticism so he banged out a one armed pull up. Boxed the toughest badass in my school, kid got expelled for beating up the principal, my buddy, big john never layed a glove on pops, slipped every punch and only hit john with two jabs after john probably threw 20. John just shook his head and walked away. Pops was a freak of nature, UncleMike has faster hands, but pops, well he is just a whole another animal. Pops was crazy strong, still at 60 id bet he'd lick all the guys at the last boxing gym i was working out at. Craziest part is he was probably 175 at his heaviest.


----------



## Ambull01

@cantoo holy ****!!! You need to get the hell out of Canada! Come further south, you can cut wood all year long.


----------



## SteveSS

It should be illegal to snow that much.


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll don't know what its like having REAL power in the family, ask my Uncle about his little brother. Pops will have to be in a wheelchair, before I ever try him again. I remember being about 17 thought I could plow through anything/anybody, couldn't eat thanksgiving dinner cause my jaw stopped working.......go on UncleMike tell them a story............


About the same age, I was just a s#it head. Trying to show the old man that I was the new man on the block.......LOL. Didn't work out too well in my favor. Probably didn't help much that I was 5'10" and 120 lbs soaking wet. 

Ahhhhh......to be young again.

I'd kick the hell out of my boy too, if he ever tried me. LOL........you just can't let the pup win. It would upset the fabric of the universe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, it took me a long time to set him up. I had to fake a jab cause every time id throw a jab he'd slip it to my left to stay away from my right, so I faked a jab then faked a left hook, when he went to slip the hook his head was rolling right into my right uppercut. That was the last time I ever landed a punch to him ever. He had a different look on his face and it was over for me, I've been taught how to box since I could walk, but man that old man is slick. The last gym the trainer wanted me to start coming every night so he could train me for the golden glove tornament to represent his gym, I laughed at him and told him I know two old guys that would mop the floor with me and every guy in here.


----------



## SteveSS

Love it! How many years do you have under your belt these days? I'm gonna hit 46 in April, and my "little dude" hit 20 this past October.....I couldn't be more proud of the man that he's become. Seems like yesterday that I was sitting on the couch watching Space Jam with him every Saturday morning, and then rewinding it and watching it again.....and again......and again. I swear that I've seen Space Jam at least 200 times. Same with Lion King. If I wasn't so damned old, I'd have another one. NOT!! I'll wait for him to make me a grand-baby. Not that I'm in any kind of hurry to be a grandpa.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm 33. My oldest sister, her oldest boy is 20. Lion King, hahahahahaha Steve, I've seen that damn movie 500 times.


----------



## SteveSS

Yep!! Pretty sure that if you and I ever got together for a few cold ones, we could recite it line for line. Hakuna Matataa!


----------



## 1project2many

Jakers said:


> verizon has been giving me fits all week here in west central MN



I went prepaid a couple of years ago. It's on Verizon but it's through another company. Took a $48/mo bill down to $13.




MustangMike said:


> Gone are the days when bus drivers were required to demonstrate they could install their own chains, and driving in the snow was nothing unusual!


I am soooo happy about that. The fact is, only a handful could actually do it, and only a fraction of that were willing. In school bus world, everything that seems like it might take effort seems to get handed to the mechanics.




MustangMike said:


> I went 35 miles to work once in a bad snow storm with a 68 Mustang with radial snow tires on the back (yea, they used to have them).
> Oh well, gave me something to talk about!


When I was a youngster and still living at home I had agreed to pick up my mom from work one morning. We had 8" snow that evening so I found an old set of chains and installed them on my '82 Cavalier to I could head out at about 5 am. The only guys out were the plow guys and me. I got a lot of surprised looks that morning, had to keep speed up to glide over the snow banks from cross plowing, but we did all 20 miles without a problem.




SteveSS said:


> It should be illegal to snow that much.



Whatcha see here is me cleaning off the north side of the house roof in '07. There are skylights under there and it was just too dark in the back of the house with the snow on them. That "hole" toward the lower center is where I stood before I stepped onto the roof. No ladder, just stepped onto the roof. I didn't get pictures of clearing the barn roof, though. Two stories up, 8/12 pitch, metal roof, and snow that wouldn't bust free to slide until after you'd stepped on it. No... I wasn't thinking about snapping pictures during that job. 





This isn't so bad. From early in 2014. Daily trip to the woodshed before work and I thought "I might want a picture of this some day."


----------



## MustangMike

Yea Matt, your Dad was freaky strong. Matt will tell U back in the day I had some big crazy (& strong) friends. The "Goon" was 6'4", 240 lbs, and cut! He was a lefty, and had never been beaten left handed arm wrestling. Matt's Dad is also a lefty, but was only 160 lbs. They arm wrestled, and my brother beat the Goon twice (cause he could not believe it the first time). The Goon put his head down in his arms and declared that he never saw a guy that small (he is 6') that was that strong!

My brother was Captain of the HS wrestling team and had an undefeated season.

He is still great to have around whenever U have to move anything heavy.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

All my dad's friends that were "crazy" are dead..or doin bids long enough that they may as well be dead


----------



## farmer steve

SCBBQ said:


> As I have posted before my dad is a retired brick mason. He will be 70 in July. I would think twice before I tried him now. I am 6' and 230lbs. They don't make men like that anymore. The last load of oak I posted that came from my neighbors yard they were loading by hand. My 50 year old neighbor started to pick up a nice size piece of oak then stopped when he realized it was too much for him. My dad patted him on the back and said don't worry son I will take care of that. LOL.


i had a lady call me about a load of apple f/w that i didn't have . i referred her to my dad that had some cherry wood. she asked if he would stack it as she and her husband were getting close to 70 and couldn't stack it. i told her yes but it would be extra $. oh and by the way i told her dad is 83.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea Matt, your Dad was freaky strong. Matt will tell U back in the day I had some big crazy (& strong) friends. The "Goon" was 6'4", 240 lbs, and cut! He was a lefty, and had never been beaten left handed arm wrestling. Matt's Dad is also a lefty, but was only 160 lbs. They arm wrestled, and my brother beat the Goon twice (cause he could not believe it the first time). The Goon put his head down in his arms and declared that he never saw a guy that small (he is 6') that was that strong!
> 
> My brother was Captain of the HS wrestling team and had an undefeated season.
> 
> He is still great to have around whenever U have to move anything heavy.


I know a few guys like your dad that are just unworldly.

Friend from elementary/HS was about 6', 200# and no body fat. Benched over 400 in HS. Another friend was an excellent wrestler, got third at state in a lighter weight class. They wrestled and the first guy literally crumpled the wrestler into a little ball in about thirty seconds, as soon as the wrestler tried to go in for a takedown it was all over.

Another time a couple of years after HS this guy was out on the town and a bunch of guys started picking a fight with another mutual friend (he was the class clown). Turned into an all out group rumble. I wasn't there but one of my best friends at the time was and relayed the results. Four guys jumped this guy at once and proceeded to get all of their azzes beat. I guess it looked like a scene from a Schwarzenegger movie LOL.


I realized fairly early in life I'm not one of those guys so the only way I'm going to win anything is by endurance. I was a pretty good runner/swimmer in school and can still work most guys into the ground after several hours of manual labor despite having an office job during the week.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## Ambull01

What's with all the man love lately?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Did i ever tell you about when i was 6'6" 265lbs in 1st grade and i beat up the lunch lady and hall monitor and did 50 1 arm pushups after?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nice Ryan


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

I was kinda big for a 1st grader .. me wally and the beav used to pick on lumpy alot .. stone cold gangsters we were


----------



## KenJax Tree

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I was kinda big for a 1st grader .. me wally and the beav used to pick on lumpy alot .. stone cold gangsters we were


I thought you promised to quit calling me lumpy[emoji6]


----------



## 1project2many

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Did i ever tell you about when i was 6'6" 265lbs in 1st grade and i beat up the lunch lady and hall monitor and did 50 1 arm pushups after?



Yeah... it took me a while to get out of first grade, too.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

1project2many said:


> Yeah... it took me a while to get out of first grade, too.



I was the 3rd tallest in my class .. when i liked a grade i stuck with it .. and my grandma used to dead lift 750 .. are you convinced im the man yet ?


----------



## 1project2many

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I was the 3rd tallest in my class .. when i liked a grade i stuck with it .. and my grandma used to dead lift 750 .. are you convinced im the man yet ?



lol... I'm convinced. No doubt about it. Just check with gradma to make sure she agrees.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

1project2many said:


> lol... I'm convinced. No doubt about it. Just check with gradma to make sure she agrees.



Ok good , then i wont have to tell you about my cousin who dressed up like a unicorn at his office work party and beat the janitor in a thumb wrestling match..peace with 2 fingers


----------



## Ambull01

Okay I know ya'll were/are so big and bad but any of you had a chance to be around Samoans/Tongans? There's ton of them in Hawaii. Went to school with them from pre-school all the way to high school. Now those dudes are massive. Probably had to shave in the first grade.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Ambull01 said:


> Okay I know ya'll were/are so big and bad but any of you had a chance to be around Samoans/Tongans? There's ton of them in Hawaii. Went to school with them from pre-school all the way to high school. Now those dudes are massive. Probably had to shave in the first grade.



I didnt shave until my 4th year in 1st grade , samoans are big strong boys though , i went to a few football camps with a couple guys..big dudes


----------



## morewood

mainewoods said:


>



Where did you get that pic of my son?? In the third grade and 80lbs. Loves wrestling (especially greco) and likes to arm wrestle all the kids in his grade. He also talks alot of smack. He can, when properly focused, really move the wood too.

Shea


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

morewood said:


> Where did you get that pic of my son?? In the third grade and 80lbs. Loves wrestling (especially greco) and likes to arm wrestle all the kids in his grade. He also talks alot of smack. He can, when properly focused, really move the wood too.
> 
> Shea



Man shea , your kid may learn a lesson the hard way..we had a kid in 3rd grade alot bigger than us..when we were seniors he wasnt the big one anymore..life comes full circle


----------



## farmer steve

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Did i ever tell you about when i was 6'6" 265lbs in 1st grade and i beat up the lunch lady and hall monitor and did 50 1 arm pushups after?


i guess next your gonna tell us how you split wood with a fiskars in each hand and flip the splits with you left foot into a perfect 4x4x8 stacked cord .


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

farmer steve said:


> i guess next your gonna tell us how you split wood with a fiskars in each hand and flip the splits with you left foot into a perfect 4x4x8 stacked cord .



I did it with 15lb mauls and flipped the splits with my right foot.


----------



## farmer steve

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I did it with 15lb mauls and flipped the splits with my right foot.



these guys from PA.


----------



## svk

You are a brave man to share that amongs woodboogas LOL


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Well I doubt he'll drop it off in MN.


LOL I don't mean me.

For every registered member that views, there are usually 10 lurkers watching any given thread. Inevitably some are in your area.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL I don't mean me.
> 
> For every registered member that views, there are usually 10 lurkers watching any given thread. Inevitably some are in your area.



Umm, okay I deleted it. Whew! Thanks for the heads up. Use your head Ambull!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Umm, okay I deleted it. Whew! Thanks for the heads up. Use your head Ambull!


And never share saw for sale ads either!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> And never share saw for sale ads either!


Well it may be beneficial with the saws. It will save myself from myself.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Well it may be beneficial with the saws. It will save myself from myself.


I saw a little Jonsered with a carrying case a couple of years ago at a rummage sale, asking $25 but it was the last day and they wanted to clear things out. It was shortly before I got into cutting wood a lot again and I passed it up. Should have brought it home.....


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I saw a little Jonsered with a carrying case a couple of years ago at a rummage sale, asking $25 but it was the last day and they wanted to clear things out. It was shortly before I got into cutting wood a lot again and I passed it up. Should have brought it home.....



Dude I just saw a CL add for a Poulan 4000 and two 3400s. All for $50! Seller hasn't responded yet. The whole family could run chainsaws at the same time. I'll either use the Makita or PP375, wife will use whichever one I don't pick, daughter can use a the 4000, two sons can use the 3400s, and three year old will have to wrestle with the Homelite.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You are a brave man to share that amongs woodboogas LOL



Oh yes, tree guy will drop whatever wood he cuts right off in my in-laws field. He was going to limit the logs to less than 30" but I told him not to worry so he'll give me everything. I may never have to scrounge again.


----------



## 1project2many

I'll bet it's to the point.


svk said:


> I saw a little Jonsered with a carrying case a couple of years ago at a rummage sale, asking $25 but it was the last day and they wanted to clear things out. It was shortly before I got into cutting wood a lot again and I passed it up. Should have brought it home.....



My first saw was a little McCulloch that was in a trash can at an automotive swap meet. It had started to rain hard and a guy dumped a bunch of stuff into the trash and left quick. I grabbed the saw, pulled the cord, and it started. Whoopee! I was a woodcutter!! I worked that saw until the throttle cable broke. No more available new. I found a guy who wanted $35 for a used one! That seemed pretty high for used parts for a small saw so I gave up and bought my PP.



Ambull01 said:


> Oh yes, tree guy will drop whatever wood he cuts right off in my in-laws field. He was going to limit the logs to less than 30" but I told him not to worry so he'll give me everything. I may never have to scrounge again.



There was a local guy that was letting tree service companies drop wood in the lot next to his house. He'd let people come in and scrounge wood. There was always something there when I went but it usually took some work to get it. It was a good deal and I got quite a bit before he was forced to close the lot.


----------



## svk

1project2many said:


> My first saw was a little McCulloch that was in a trash can at an automotive swap meet. It had started to rain hard and a guy dumped a bunch of stuff into the trash and left quick. I grabbed the saw, pulled the cord, and it started. Whoopee! I was a woodcutter!! I worked that saw until the throttle cable broke. No more available new. I found a guy who wanted $35 for a used one! That seemed pretty high for used parts for a small saw so I gave up and bought my PP.



I hear you. I've got $60 into my "free" Mac. At this point it's more to get it running out of respect to the deceased owner (my friend's dad) than anything. Then there's my little Johnny. I'm told it's worth $25 and the new .250 pitch chain runs $20 per loop and dulls very quickly so I never use it unless I have to. Thats the problem with fixer saws, you almost need a parts saw for each runner to make it feasible to keep them going when you can buy running pawn shop saws for $25-40


----------



## MustangMike

Ran 044 #2 with a little timing change today to noodle some of these pieces of Ash. The saw felt very strong, but it was also a little hard to start when it was warm, so I may move it a bit.


----------



## Ambull01

1project2many said:


> I'll bet it's to the point.
> 
> 
> My first saw was a little McCulloch that was in a trash can at an automotive swap meet. It had started to rain hard and a guy dumped a bunch of stuff into the trash and left quick. I grabbed the saw, pulled the cord, and it started. Whoopee! I was a woodcutter!! I worked that saw until the throttle cable broke. No more available new. I found a guy who wanted $35 for a used one! That seemed pretty high for used parts for a small saw so I gave up and bought my PP.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a local guy that was letting tree service companies drop wood in the lot next to his house. He'd let people come in and scrounge wood. There was always something there when I went but it usually took some work to get it. It was a good deal and I got quite a bit before he was forced to close the lot.



Bad ass wood hauler my friend. I'm praying there's no sweet gum jobs in the future for this tree service guy. I will crap a brick if I see a whole dump truck load of sweet gum waiting for me. I guess that's the disadvantage of letting someone dump logs, you'll never know the type of wood until it's too late. As long as I can split it I don't really care what they drop off. I figure 3 or 4 dump truck loads of logs may be all I need for a whole year.


----------



## svk

Just noodle that gum!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just noodle that gum!



I love noodling as much as the next guy but a whole dump truck load? That's a TON of noodles to get rid of.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Ran 044 #2 with a little timing change today to noodle some of these pieces of Ash. The saw felt very strong, but it was also a little hard to start when it was warm, so I may move it a bit.



You did the timing change? I'm impressed. Read a little about it but it's too advanced for me right now.


----------



## MustangMike

Not that hard if U have a flywheel puller ($20 for the one for Stihl). There are detailed instructions in the thread Randy did for building the 461.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Not that hard if U have a flywheel puller ($20 for the one for Stihl). There are detailed instructions in the thread Randy did for building the 461.



I took the flywheel off the PP375 by tapping the shaft with a hammer. Tried to tap the opposite side of the magnets with a piece of wood and hammer but that didn't work. Took me a long damn time to get it off. May buy a flywheel puller to never go through that ordeal again.


----------



## MustangMike

The one for Stihls is very simple, because the flywheels have an inside thread that it attaches to. Nice to not have to worry about damaging the fins or the crank, or the case!


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> I hear you. I've got $60 into my "free" Mac. At this point it's more to get it running out of respect to the deceased owner (my friend's dad) than anything. Then there's my little Johnny. I'm told it's worth $25 and the new .250 pitch chain runs $20 per loop and dulls very quickly so I never use it unless I have to. Thats the problem with fixer saws, you almost need a parts saw for each runner to make it feasible to keep them going when you can buy running pawn shop saws for $25-40


I'm in the same situation with a couple of my saws. They were gifts from a friend who's passed away. I've got more into the old Husky than a new PP costs and it still needs a few parts to be really good. But there isn't a chance that I'm not going to keep that saw in good condition.




Ambull01 said:


> Bad ass wood hauler my friend. I'm praying there's no sweet gum jobs in the future for this tree service guy. I will crap a brick if I see a whole dump truck load of sweet gum waiting for me. I guess that's the disadvantage of letting someone dump logs, you'll never know the type of wood until it's too late. As long as I can split it I don't really care what they drop off. I figure 3 or 4 dump truck loads of logs may be all I need for a whole year.



With tree service you might have to deal with short pieces, random species, branches and leaves, poision ivy, rotten wood, seeds from invasive species, ants/termites, and whatever else they're making money on. If it's free then it might be worth it. A tree service guy up here offered to dump loads of "whatever I'm cutting that day" for $50 a load at my place. At the time $50 would buy enough gas for the wood hauler to drive 40 miles and enough to run a saw all day. I passed on the deal. I felt I'd be better off scrounging where I had more control over what I brought home.


----------



## morewood

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Man shea , your kid may learn a lesson the hard way..we had a kid in 3rd grade alot bigger than us..when we were seniors he wasnt the big one anymore..life comes full circle



I should also say he isn't even close to being the biggest kid height or weight wise.......kids today seem to be bigger at a younger age. Everyone here at the school seems to love him, polite, helpful, studies hard. Last night he got his brain rewired with his butt though....NEVER ..EVER talk back to your mother or I will put one on that rear end. He gets it honest though. 

Shea

PS-My nephew, getting ready to turn 5 already weighs 55lbs and is tall for his age.


----------



## svk

morewood said:


> I should also say he isn't even close to being the biggest kid height or weight wise.......kids today seem to be bigger at a younger age. Everyone here at the school seems to love him, polite, helpful, studies hard. Last night he got his brain rewired with his butt though....NEVER ..EVER talk back to your mother or I will put one on that rear end. He gets it honest though.
> 
> Shea
> 
> PS-My nephew, getting ready to turn 5 already weighs 55lbs and is tall for his age.


Kids do grow faster these days and a lot of parents are holding their kids back so they have a perceived advantage at youth sports. If my parents had done that and I would have had to wait until 19 and several months to graduate, I would have been pissed.


----------



## wudpirat

Fessup time ------Update
I finally got the 33cc Tanaka fired up and into some wood.
Feels good, quiet and nimble, gonna like this saw.
I mounted MY chain not the supplied one, (junk, shark fin), 40:1 mix.
Bottom line, need to pull the limiters, running too lean, will 4 stroke on Half choke.
Oil pump adjuster stuck on max, just too much, maybe half will be OK.
I think I bought this saw as an anniversary present for my 25th year in retirement.
Once I get the carb adjusted and the oil pump turned down, I'm gonna like this saw.
As you were, carry on. I got wood to split.


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Fessup time ------Update
> I finally got the 33cc Tanaka fired up and into some wood.
> Feels good, quiet and nimble, gonna like this saw.
> I mounted MY chain not the supplied one, (junk, shark fin), 40:1 mix.
> Bottom line, need to pull the limiters, running too lean, will 4 stroke on Half choke.
> Oil pump adjuster stuck on max, just too much, maybe half will be OK.
> I think I bought this saw as an anniversary present for my 25th year in retirement.
> Once I get the carb adjusted and the oil pump turned down, I'm gonna like this saw.
> As you were, carry on. I got wood to split.


Enjoy! I hope to live to retirement. 25 years of retirement is awesome, way to go!


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats on the 25 years, who did U work for? You went out at a good age!

I was slow to mature. Was only 99 lbs going into 9th grade, was the 3rd shortest going into 10th grade. My height shot up the next few years, but I did not fill out till college. Grad HS I was 6'1" and 147 lbs, end of college still 6'1" but 185 lbs, but no fat, I would sink in water even with a full breath of air.


----------



## 1project2many

I'm thinking military retirement.


----------



## svk

Can't wait until tomorrow. Finally getting help to get rid some of these darn aspen on my property that are dying of old age. I've got 50 trees/estimated 20 cords total in my woodlot that need to come out over the next couple of years as aspen don't exactly hold up in "standing dead" form like good firewood trees will. I'll burn it in my boiler when needed (big rounds work pretty good, splits go way too fast) but honestly I'd rather scrounge hardwood and do the same amount of work for wood that burns more than twice as long.


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow. Finally getting help to get rid some of these darn aspen on my property that are dying of old age. I've got 50 trees/estimated 20 cords total in my woodlot that need to come out over the next couple of years as aspen don't exactly hold up in "standing dead" form like good firewood trees will. I'll burn it in my boiler when needed (big rounds work pretty good, splits go way too fast) but honestly I'd rather scrounge hardwood and do the same amount of work for wood that burns more than twice as long.



What's considered old age for an Aspen? This one survived for about 36 years.


----------



## svk

According to my forester friend average 80-90 years.

Around my cabin was logged in the nineteen-teens so these are basically the pioneers after the pines were cut down. There are smaller ones that seem to be getting the white rot also. Not sure if they are older trees that are stunted or if the white rot transfers from tree to tree.


----------



## wudpirat

Only 4 years Navy service that was counted to the 38 years working for AVCO and later TEXTRON.
Building and testing gas turbine engines for Huey and Chinook helos and later M1 Abrams tanks.
I needed 15 years and 55 years to retire, I bailed @ 38 and 56, .
THE BEST MOVE I EVER MADE IN MY WHOLE LIFE.
I live simple, watch my money,use my new car and vacation money to pay my property taxes, don't drink or chase women, really only vices I have are chainsaws, pizza and CT valley cigars. If I need something, I bought it years ago.
It's really expensive to live in this state, people are leaving every day to greener pastures.
Gotta run, got wood to split before the big snow shuts me down.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Only 4 years Navy service that was counted to the 38 years working for AVCO and later TEXTRON.
> Building and testing gas turbine engines for Huey and Chinook helos and later M1 Abrams tanks.
> I needed 15 years and 55 years to retire, I bailed @ 38 and 56, .
> THE BEST MOVE I EVER MADE IN MY WHOLE LIFE.
> I live simple, watch my money,use my new car and vacation money to pay my property taxes, don't drink or chase women, really only vices I have are chainsaws, pizza and CT valley cigars. If I need something, I bought it years ago.
> It's really expensive to live in this state, people are leaving every day to greener pastures.
> Gotta run, got wood to split before the big snow shuts me down.



Awesome sir. I like to hear stuff like this. It's a shame the average person needs to work so damn long. You've got school from 5 or so to 18 if just HS or 22+ for college. Then you have to work your ass off until around 65. While you're working you spend more time around co-workers then your family!! Such BS. 

Anyway, get your boys to split wood! Kick back and drink a non-alcoholic Coors. They're pretty good, I don't drink either lol.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Damn, ya'll don't know what your missing. Its called moderation. Hey woodpirate, you make it to any of the GTG's?


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Damn, ya'll don't know what your missing. Its called moderation. Hey woodpirate, you make it to any of the GTG's?



Moderation? Okay fess up, how many saws do you own to cut firewood?


----------



## chucker

Ambull01 said:


> Moderation? Okay fess up, how many saws do you own to cut firewood?


?? 7.... and always looking to add another for some reason???? lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hahahahahaha, oh damn you got me, hahahahahaha truth? I dunno, a lot, to many, to tired to think about it. I actually leave some at my BILs house for use there too. And do you mean just runners or projects too? Id guess 12.........


----------



## Ambull01

Okay so moderation in most things. You can splurge on really, really important things lol.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, something like that.


----------



## svk

Boy this has been quite a day on here, you guys are hilarious today!


----------



## MustangMike

I guess everything is relative! People fleeing the high cost of things are fleeing NY into CT! In Quaker Ridge, the taxes on the CT side are about 1/2 what they are on the NY side, not that either side is cheap!

And Matt is not splurging, he is being frugal. It may take 3 saws to make one runner, but what he gets them for it is worth it. And he does make some nice runners! That 50/55 of his is sweet, and I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on that 262!


----------



## 1project2many

MechanicMatt said:


> I actually leave some at my BILs house for use there too.



Is that the real reason? Or is it so no one else realizes how many saws you've actually collected.


----------



## MustangMike

One of the ones he leaves at the BIL's isn't even really his! (but it is OK)! Matt revived a 041 AV one of my clients gave me, and his BIL really likes it. At least, when I visited, I got to pull the trigger on it, which is all I wanted to do!


----------



## svk

Time to start turning some of these big boys into BTU's starting with that one in the middle.


----------



## dancan

4* and sunny , windthrills sucking it down to -16 or more as the wind picks up ...... Oh well , just another layer needed LOL
Off to scrounge up some logs that got left behind last weekend .


----------



## svk

7 down and now bucked to 8'. The other two guys are skidding them right now.


----------



## MechanicMatt

At the BIL I have a old echo, a poulan, a husky, my only stihl and my uncles 041. At home I don't need to hide them. Price of one saw equals what the oil [email protected]@rd would charge me a month to heat my house, wife doesn't mind the saws anymore. Got home after working 14 hours to 6* outside and 75* inside, wife has zero complaints about the saws now.


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> 7 down and now bucked to 8'. The other two guys are skidding them right now.
> 
> View attachment 395404


looks like you guys got a bit of snow last night judging by the trees. did you get any rain? we have 3/8" of ice on everything that is on the ground today. pretty much shut down most everything


----------



## svk

Jakers said:


> looks like you guys got a bit of snow last night judging by the trees. did you get any rain? we have 3/8" of ice on everything that is on the ground today. pretty much shut down most everything


It was 16 overnight. Strong east wind and about 2" of snow. 25 and overcast now.


----------



## SteveSS

It's in the high 50's here again for the second day in a row. The ground is pretty soft and the wind is blowing all get out. I feel like I need to be outside doing stuff, but the only tree I have to cut, the wind is blowing the wrong direction and I'd probably have to pull it. I don't think I'm up for all of that mess today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## svk

First load is en route! Split this batch in less than an hour with three guys and a 27T DHT.


----------



## steved

Been worried these guys cutting right behind my wood supply might liberate some of my stash...then realized they probably are scared to burn pine...probably nothing to worry about.

On a side note, I found a supplier of used billboard signs for $20/each. I bought five to give them a try. If anyone is interested, he is over north of Allentown, PA and he gave me his contact information if anyone else wants to get some of these. They seem pretty decent, he seemed to have a pile of them and many sizes. PM me if you want his contact information.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Red97

drug out and cut a little bit today, Had 4 helpers, not bad for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## DFK

Red97: Not bad at all.
Looks like a good way to spend the day.
Red Oak??

It was 57 degrees today.
Ground is a bit soft. Lots of rain in the past few days.

David


----------



## dancan

Sunny today but ******* cold and windy , got a high of 6* and the wind was around 30mph at times which sucked the good out of anything exposed , wore wool and no cotton on the skin so I was nice and warm , it's amazing how much you sweat when working at these temps and cotton just soaks it up making for a bad situation .
So .... no pics , too cold LOL
I went out just before noon to retrieve the load of logs that I had left behind last weekend , loading ice covered logs just plain outright sucks , after fighting to get 3 on the RonCo Lh 1.0 frustration was setting in , one would slide off when I'd load the next . I decided to chain and drag out the logs , after 7 trips I got them all out to the landing then I went home where it was nice and warm and had beer 
Glad to see that some of you guys got some real production !!!


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I will be headed for a last day of the season up to the cabin. We plan to close off the soffits before the winter.

Wish us luck, there is no way of knowing if the 2 mi 4wd rd will be snowbound or not at this time of year.

I will be bringing chains just in case, but even with them U can't push snow with a car!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Who's truck are you taking up? Remember I put my chains on the FRONT of the explorer so I could steer when coming down the MT. The second switchback is deadly. I'm only 1hr away if you get in trouble.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Matt, but just like with the big rounds of wood, I've done it a few times before! Heck, I used to do it with the two wheel drive Ranger with the chains on the back, and somehow, I'm still here!

But we will be careful. Chains and a foldable shovel, and the saws, the 22 the 12 ga, all ready to go.


----------



## Red97

DFK said:


> Red97: Not bad at all.
> Looks like a good way to spend the day.
> Red Oak??
> 
> It was 57 degrees today.
> Ground is a bit soft. Lots of rain in the past few days.
> 
> David


 
Some red oak, some cherry, white oak, ash, poplar.

I forgot to show the weapons





3 tanks through each saw. The 261 is starting to come alive. very happy with it so far. first time cutting with the 923 and 30" bar, talk about torque. WOW.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Throw a come-along in the truck too, ya never know.


----------



## 1project2many

Lotsa busy folks today... myself included.



Red Oak scrounge, mentioned in a post a couple of weeks ago.




Managed to get it all cut. Log =32" diameter, saw =16" bar. Took a bit of work...



Carrying everything home, dancan style



Truck's a bit heavy in the back. About 1/2 cord, guess is about 1200 lbs. BTW, for the folks in the rest of the country wondering why east coast vehicles rust so bad, that white stuff covering the parking lot is salt, not snow.



And this one's still waiting.



I also had a change of heart today. I had to bust those rounds up so I could carry 'em to the Suburban. I brought the wedges and hammer like always, and for some reason I threw in my new splttin' axe. After the cutting was done I started driving the wedges, like I've always done. It wasn't too cold here today but at 20 degrees the wood's frozen and it takes a bit of quick hammering to start the wedge. The wood splits easy once the wedge is started but the quick hits to start it were raising a blister on my hand. So I dragged out the Truper-like axe figuring it would bounce off the rounds and leave me wishing I hadn't carried it from the truck. Well it turns out I like using that axe. I like it a lot!

But here's the thing... today I realized I might have FAD. The homeowner watched me work, came out to talk a bit, and then brought me around the end of the driveway to show me five more decent sized trees, already down, that I could have. Now I'm running out of places to store what I've got, and I've got more than a year's worth of wood to cut in front of the house. But did I say no? Did I say "Thanks anyway?" Of course not. I continued to talk with him all the while trying to work out the logistics of getting my car trailer to his house 40 miles away, finding time to get the wood cut and loaded, and of course, where the heck to put it.

I've already got nine vehicles here, a pile of projects that never seems to be completed, an unintentionally growing pile of saws, and now I've got FAD. Is there a meeting for guys like us?


----------



## svk

12 trees felled. 4.5 cords processed today and there are still quite a few 8' lengths in the woods. Sure is nice when you've got a group of 3-4 guys rather than going solo.


----------



## Philbert

1project2many said:


> Managed to get it all cut. Log =32" diameter, saw =16" bar. Took a bit of work...


Nice job. What brand/model of saw is that pictured?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many

Thanks. That's a Poulan Pro 3516AVX with VXL chain.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> 12 trees felled. 4.5 cords processed today and there are still quite a few 8' lengths in the woods. Sure is nice when you've got a group of 3-4 guys rather than going solo.



Damn. You've got a commercial firewood business now.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn. You've got a commercial firewood business now.


And if it was oak instead of aspen we would even have a product worth selling lol


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> And if it was oak instead of aspen we would even have a product worth selling lol



lol. You would have to cure it for 2-3 years though! At least that's what I hear. Of course you could just say it's seasoned if it sits for a calendar season.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Of course you could just say it's seasoned . . . .


Throw some road salt and pepper on it. Maybe a little oregano . . .

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> And if it was oak instead of aspen we would even have a product worth selling lol



Oh yeah, almost forgot. I set everything up with that arborist/tree guy. He's going to drop off logs at my in-laws. It's perfect. Log splitter is there, mother in-law is a good cook, I don't have to rush, no chance of my car sliding into a ditch, etc. He also said if/when I get a trailer I can come and pick up logs from work sites. Not sure why he mentioned a dump trailer with dual axles though. I understand the dual axle part by why a dump trailer? You think it's because the trailer needs to be robust enough to have large logs dropped into them? That's the only reason I can come up with that would warrant a dump trailer vs another type. 

On Monday (I have the day off) I'm finally going to finish up the damn poplar logs at the in-laws. I'm so sick of that damn pile! There's still about 4-5 big logs left. I'll work from 6 a.m. to 2 p.m. The Makita will get a workout.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Throw some road salt and pepper on it. Maybe a little oregano . . .
> 
> Philbert



Philbert! Where the hell you been!? I've missed your one liners. 

I like garlic salt myself. Use it on almost anything.


----------



## Jakers

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot. I set everything up with that arborist/tree guy. He's going to drop off logs at my in-laws. It's perfect. Log splitter is there, mother in-law is a good cook, I don't have to rush, no chance of my car sliding into a ditch, etc. He also said if/when I get a trailer I can come and pick up logs from work sites. Not sure why he mentioned a dump trailer with dual axles though. I understand the dual axle part by why a dump trailer? You think it's because the trailer needs to be robust enough to have large logs dropped into them? That's the only reason I can come up with that would warrant a dump trailer vs another type.
> 
> On Monday (I have the day off) I'm finally going to finish up the damn poplar logs at the in-laws. I'm so sick of that damn pile! There's still about 4-5 big logs left. I'll work from 6 a.m. to 2 p.m. The Makita will get a workout.


im sure he said dump trailer because the logs will be up to 14 ft long or as long as they have the ability to lift/load. it's kind of difficult to cut up logs on a trailer. plus its easier to load and haul more with sides on a trailer than just a flatbed. most tree services have at least one dump trailer they use so its just second nature to assume everyone uses them


----------



## 7sleeper

1project2many said:


> Lotsa busy folks today...
> 
> Truck's a bit heavy in the back. About 1/2 cord, guess is about 1200 lbs. BTW, for the folks in the rest of the country wondering why east coast vehicles rust so bad, that *white stuff covering the parking lot is salt, not snow.*
> View attachment 395672
> 
> .....


We are of course in the same situation and have the highest rust problems in the european alpine regions. Of course snow and salt is quite normal for us.

The cheapest and easiest way I found against the salt induced rust is the following procedure. In spring time on a warm day, for the winter / summer tire change, drive two times into the car wash and get the bottom washed twice (of course without the wax program). After that I jack up the car and use motorcycle chain grease out of the spray can. I buy the cheapest stuff. It sticks like hell on everything so be sure to have some cardboard ready, because that stuff takes long to get off the ground of your driveway. I use at least one can per tire area and just spray liberly on everthing.
Two important tips: 1. don't spray on the muffler, it can rust faster. And 2. start spraying on parts as far away as possible and only come close to your face and body at the last moment => move out of the way when it starts dripping or you will be sorry! And wear some type of hat and eye / face protection, having that stuff drip on your skin/hair/eyes/ears sure is a pain to get off. And wearing old clothes is of course totally clear.
I do this treatment at least twice on my new cars. Of course if you find any little hole in parts that get's and extra treatment where I point the nosel in all directions into the hole. I save the spray nosels with the long extension from other spray cans extra for that procedure.

We have mandatory yearly security / safety checks of our cars here in Austria and I just had mine done yesterday. The guy doing it commented that he was astonisched that the under carrige was totally free of rust compared to other equivilant models he see's in his work. And I treated the car four or five years ago the last time and we have a little different traveling speeds compared to the US on the autobahn. It would be like pressure washing under there driving over the autobahn during the rain. So even after all this time it still hasen't washed off. I am never going back to any stupid wax whatever procedure. Cost? A can cost's ~4€ so it' ~16€ for one treatment cycle.

Good luck!

7


----------



## dancan

I'd love me a suburban LOL


----------



## mainewoods

I think a suburban would be unhealthy for you Dan. You would fill the damn thing up!


----------



## mainewoods

Besides, you have the RonCo and a 'bota. No need to load splits by the trunk full anymore! It's ok to give your better half her van back.


----------



## dancan

I guess you're right Clint , I'd have to cut more wood and load more every time I go out ..... I'd love me a suburban LOL


----------



## 1project2many

@dancan , I've got two Caravans at work ready to be retired. If you give the wife her van back you could cut one of these up to make a pickup out of. With the roof and glass missing you'll instantly increase the cargo capacity.







@7sleeper

Thank you for the tips. I actually used chain lube for years. I'd use a very high PH cleaner to neutralize any salt first then spray the car with the grease. It's amazing how a properly treated vehicle can last. I've switched to a new grease made from the fat in sheep's wool. It works better than the chain lube (although I still use chain lube in a few places. It also keeps me from getting in trouble with the environmental police. I don't know if its available in Europe but you might want to look into it. I can give you some tips as we've been using it on our school buses.


----------



## 7sleeper

@1project2many , 

Yeah I have read a lot about fluid film, but as far as I understand it is not supposed to be used on the outside of a car, but more for cavity/hollow space treatment. The motorcycle chain grease I use I just spray it onto the outside and all exposed metal parts (f.e. triangular control arm, etc.). These parts nowadays only have a thin coating of paint on them. Further for the price of a can of fluidfilm I can do my whole car with conventional spray on chain grease. 

7


----------



## wudpirat

Counting saws are we?
I have nine runners, 33cc to 79ccs, the rest of the twenty plus are project saws.
Of the project saws, maybe four will be able to run again.


----------



## svk

This morning I can definitely tell I spend a long day in the woods yesterday. Not like a day where I carry a cord or two worth of rounds out of the woods alone but I definitely can feel it. To top it off we just had breakfast of fried eggs and biscuits with made from scratch gravy so I feel like a nap is in my future


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> This morning I can definitely tell I spend a long day in the woods yesterday. Not like a day where I carry a cord or two worth of rounds out of the woods alone but I definitely can feel it. To top it off we just had breakfast of fried eggs and biscuits with made from scratch gravy so I feel like a nap is in my future


lol... when you get old you remember the day's you didn't feel this way! now get to work you lazy wood nut it's almost noon/lunch time? lol


----------



## steved

7sleeper said:


> @1project2many ,
> 
> Yeah I have read a lot about fluid film, but as far as I understand it is not supposed to be used on the outside of a car, but more for cavity/hollow space treatment. The motorcycle chain grease I use I just spray it onto the outside and all exposed metal parts (f.e. triangular control arm, etc.). These parts nowadays only have a thin coating of paint on them. Further for the price of a can of fluidfilm I can do my whole car with conventional spray on chain grease.
> 
> 7


There are different types of FluidFilm, some can be used on the exterior. 

I personally know it won't last...maybe a season? I use oil undercoating for my cars...it builds up a film after a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper

steved said:


> There are different types of FluidFilm, some can be used on the exterior.
> 
> I personally know it won't last...maybe a season? I use oil undercoating for my cars...it builds up a film after a while.


Was popular also here in the 50's & 60's. Spray the undercarrige with used engine oil and drive over a dusty road. Held up quite nice as far as I understood. 

7


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> This morning I can definitely tell I spend a long day in the woods yesterday. Not like a day where I carry a cord or two worth of rounds out of the woods alone but I definitely can feel it. To top it off we just had breakfast of fried eggs and biscuits with made from scratch gravy so I feel like a nap is in my future


you would fit in real good over in the good morning thread. lots of nappers over there.


----------



## zogger

7sleeper said:


> Was popular also here in the 50's & 60's. Spray the undercarrige with used engine oil and drive over a dusty road. Held up quite nice as far as I understood.
> 
> 7



That's all I used to do when I lived up there in the salt and rust zone, save my crankcase oil, but I used a brush every place I could reach, didn't have a sprayer.


----------



## chucker

have been busy the last few days working up the last load of dry red oak for next winter... went from this to what should be excellent wood by next fall. the long load was 13.5 cords, after selling 4+ cords hopeing there is enough to fill the 10cd. stacking area???


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> have been busy the last few days working up the last load of dry red oak for next winter... went from this to what should be excellent wood by next fall. the long load was 13.5 cords, after selling 4+ cords hopeing there is enough to fill the 10cd. stacking area???


Now that's a good looking wood area!


----------



## svk

Yesterday's second load 



Spent the morning skidding out the rest of the logs we cut yesterday. After we did 4.5 cords I''ve still got 30 logs left. All but 4 are significantly over 12"


----------



## steved

7sleeper said:


> Was popular also here in the 50's & 60's. Spray the undercarrige with used engine oil and drive over a dusty road. Held up quite nice as far as I understood.
> 
> 7


I don't use used engine oil, it has acids that can cause their own issues. I use differential, hydraulic, and ATF.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Red97

Brought home a little load of mixed wood today, didn't have much time before the rain, and didn't want to tear up the field.


----------



## MustangMike

The work on the Cabin went well, my friend Harold & I completed what we wanted to do before noon. We were the only vehicle tracks on the 2 mi 4wd road up. Got temporarily stuck in two switchback turns, but backed it up and went forward again both times, and made it up w/o chains, even though the diff was making some lines in the snow.

So we played a little with the guns & saws, and discovered a woodpecker was helping us process the Ash.

The ride home was terrible, freezing rain, and Rte 17 was closed near Liberty due to a bus crash, but we made it, just took longer than usual.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Did it look like anything was living inside the new place?


----------



## MustangMike

No, it was clean! But I want to keep it that way. Was worried about birds (or bats) nesting/living in it in the spring.

A good amount of deer and Snowshoe Rabbit tracks, including deer tracks in our tracks. Also, tracks between the tree and ladder of the ladder stand we moved on the trail.


----------



## MustangMike

U go shooting today, or get rained out?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Rained out. Ice every where untill about 2pm, then lots of rain.


----------



## 1project2many

steved said:


> I personally know it won't last...maybe a season? I use oil undercoating for my cars...it builds up a film after a while.



The spray can version is diluted. The stuff we use from the 5 gallon pail stays more than a season. And good for us, no rainbows left on the road when it rains outside. Very important in our case.

If you really want to read about problems with rust, check out what the car guys in India go through during monsoon. Plenty of talk about "washing" the vehicles in diesel fuel on team-bhp. I think I'd rather deal with the salt than the constant high humidity they've got.


----------



## steved

1project2many said:


> The spray can version is diluted. The stuff we use from the 5 gallon pail stays more than a season. And good for us, no rainbows left on the road when it rains outside. Very important in our case.
> 
> If you really want to read about problems with rust, check out what the car guys in India go through during monsoon. Plenty of talk about "washing" the vehicles in diesel fuel on team-bhp. I think I'd rather deal with the salt than the constant high humidity they've got.





Yeah, I had the heaviest body FluidFilm applied to this truck last year, most of the undercarriage was dry this spring. You don't have to tell me about the different weights of it, I've used FluidFilm for a long time and have used pretty much all of them. It has its place, undercoating on a car isn't one of them.

I spray oil once, the dust seals it. Spray it again, and it gets thicker. By the third time, its touch ups. They only drip oil for a couple days...leave it in the driveway. Tractor trailers leak more in a day than I spray on the entire undercarriage.


----------



## 1project2many

steved, you seem pretty passionate about not liking FF. Sounds like you have plenty of experience with it, probably more than I. I've been in New England most of my life and I've been fighting rust for a long time. I've also been a mechanic most of my life so the fight is always mine and mine alone.

I know oil can wash off vehicles around here. This is the frame of my Toyota. Six years ago it was needle scaled front to back, painted with Rust-Oleum rusty metal primer, painted again with single stage Urethane, then coated with oil. Five years ago it was coated with oil. Four years ago it was coated with oil. Three years ago it was not coated with oil. Two years ago it was parked and was not coated. There is obviously no oil on the frame now. We get large amounts of rain here in warm seasons and in winter salt is applied to the highways in high enough concentration to kill trees on the side of the road. Oil works while it is intact but it does not stay intact here. Even gear oil can wash off, as it did on this vehicle.






We've had good luck with FF on the the buses. It dries out, yes. But the vehicles are not rusting out like they were before coating, and we're not applying it every year. If that changes or if we don't continue to see good results then I'll stop recommending it. Much of the steel used in building these bodies has no rust protection other than a little paint and a really poor factory undercoat so rust shows up very quickly. Spraying oil on these vehicles is not an option. Even if it were, I'm not interested in annual recoats as I don't have the facility for it. The latest generation of buses can be ordered with a line-x type of undercoat and I really wonder how that's going to turn out. I imagine it will be great until the coating is pierced, then rust is going to eat away at the bus without anyone noticing it.

One thing I've heard of is heating chainsaw bar & chain oil to apply it. I might try it on my own vehicles. It doesn't smell like gear oil and sticks like crazy. The spray cans of chain lube work well but I haven't found 'em for much less than $3.50 a can which adds up when you're doing a complete vehicle.

Mandatory firewood content... I've got a day off so I'm going to head out to the workshop in the barn and burn off more of that Basswood I scrounged last summer.


----------



## steved

1project2many said:


> steved, you seem pretty passionate about not liking FF. Sounds like you have plenty of experience with it, probably more than I. I've been in New England most of my life and I've been fighting rust for a long time. I've also been a mechanic most of my life so the fight is always mine and mine alone.
> 
> I know oil can wash off vehicles around here. This is the frame of my Toyota. Six years ago it was needle scaled front to back, painted with Rust-Oleum rusty metal primer, painted again with single stage Urethane, then coated with oil. Five years ago it was coated with oil. Four years ago it was coated with oil. Three years ago it was not coated with oil. Two years ago it was parked and was not coated. There is obviously no oil on the frame now. We get large amounts of rain here in warm seasons and in winter salt is applied to the highways in high enough concentration to kill trees on the side of the road. Oil works while it is intact but it does not stay intact here. Even gear oil can wash off, as it did on this vehicle.
> View attachment 396011
> View attachment 396012
> 
> View attachment 396013
> 
> 
> We've had good luck with FF on the the buses. It dries out, yes. But the vehicles are not rusting out like they were before coating, and we're not applying it every year. If that changes or if we don't continue to see good results then I'll stop recommending it. Much of the steel used in building these bodies has no rust protection other than a little paint and a really poor factory undercoat so rust shows up very quickly. Spraying oil on these vehicles is not an option. Even if it were, I'm not interested in annual recoats as I don't have the facility for it. The latest generation of buses can be ordered with a line-x type of undercoat and I really wonder how that's going to turn out. I imagine it will be great until the coating is pierced, then rust is going to eat away at the bus without anyone noticing it.
> 
> One thing I've heard of is heating chainsaw bar & chain oil to apply it. I might try it on my own vehicles. It doesn't smell like gear oil and sticks like crazy. The spray cans of chain lube work well but I haven't found 'em for much less than $3.50 a can which adds up when you're doing a complete vehicle.
> 
> Mandatory firewood content... I've got a day off so I'm going to head out to the workshop in the barn and burn off more of that Basswood I scrounged last summer.


There's part of your problem anyway...Toyota has a standing recall about frame rot due to incorrect nickle content. Bad example. I just oiled my 1997 Subaru last week...the first time in probably three years, it still had an oil/dirt film on it, and it was a daily and winter car. 

I have been oil undercoating for 30 years, my dad since he was a kid, my former mechanic grandfather, who knows how long. I've never had a single car rust significantly, let alone rust out. 

The guy that did the heavy work on my truck had a love hate relationship with that truck...he hated it because it was incredibly dirty to work under, but he loved it for the fact he knew there was not a bolt he would have to fight loose. He claimed my truck was the only one from PA he worked on that wasn't arust bucket underneath. 

The only place FluidFilm works in an automobile is inside panels (ie. doors, rocker panels, tailgates, etc.). Anyplace it sees road spray, it washes off pretty quick. For the price of FluidFilm versus the price of my drain ATF/gear oil/hydraulic fluid; there isn't much comparison.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well , I wasn't going to wade in on the undercoat debate ........ But I'm in LOL
Being in a province that has it's 3 and 3/4 corners circled in salt water and with our DOT spreading a nice heavy layer of salt at the look of snow or freeze up , we see rust , most cars around here get scrapped because of rust , 10 years is an old car and if you call a local salvage yard for an 11 yr old car most parts have been crushed , at least LKQ has been bringing up some of your US salvage up here so we can keep our junk on the road , for example , I've got a customer with an 08 Caliber that's undriveable , needs a front and rear subframe because the control arm brackets rotted off .
There's even a few guys up here that have gotten very wealth over the years just selling US gas tanks and truck boxes .
What I've found over the years is that the only product that works is a fluid , non drying product like Fluid Film , if you have Krown or Rust Check down there and I'm sure there are others , once a year whether you want to or not is the only way to keep it working but none are perfect .








The centre support bracket is a good example of a common issue we see around here especially if there was a thick layer of undercoat and possibly dirt mixed in , it only takes a little water and then a rust pocket starts till it blisters after it's been rusting .
Powdercoat paint has a tendency to do that blistering as well .
I think that if you undercoat for a few years , pressure wash the heck out of it and start again you get your best protection and will see if any issues develop .
If you keep a vehicle for 5 years , not worth it but longer than that it will pay off .
Used oil or magic concoctions , well , it's not for me .
I'd drive most of the US "rust buckets" I've seen LOL
Just my 2 cents , not worth much because we have no more pennies up here so I'm out of the undercoat debate .
Scrounge on gentleman


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Well , I wasn't going to wade in on the undercoat debate ........ But I'm in LOL
> Being in a province that has it's 3 and 3/4 corners circled in salt water and with our DOT spreading a nice heavy layer of salt at the look of snow or freeze up , we see rust , most cars around here get scrapped because of rust , 10 years is an old car and if you call a local salvage yard for an 11 yr old car most parts have been crushed ....



My newest ride is an 84..not much rust anywhere on it really. My 81 ratsun is a little (ha!) rusty, but...cranks and runs.

I do *not* miss working on rusty junk in the winter..not one bit..nope.

so..I bet the new aluminum fords sell good this year up around you....


----------



## SteveSS

I managed to get myself motivated today and got out and felled and cut up the standing dead elm today. The bark had fallen off it sometime in the long distant past and it was as dry as a bone. The biggest rounds at the stump will still fit through the door of my boiler and the whole tree will probably give me another weeks worth of heat. It was nothing spectacular and didn't warrant any pics, but it was nice to pull the rip cord on the saw. It looked like it was feeling unloved.

Oh......and I took the 4-wheeler out for a spin around my lot yesterday, and found a medium-small white oak with the top laying down beside the trunk. Should be a nice little load of firewood when I get back to it. It's on a pretty ugly hill side, so I'll have to cut a little better access trail and grab it when the ground dries out.


----------



## MustangMike

Just got done with dinner, Venison Backstrap RARE ... DELICIOUS!!!!

I was previously asked what I meant by "Siamesing" my saws to get them to fit into my Husky tool box (from HD). Here is a few pics, the 24" bar fits perfectly, and the saws stay clean even when I drive on a puddle ridden 4wd rd. The box is sealed, even rain can't get in. U can fit 4 saws on the bottom, and there is plenty of room for addl stuff above the saws.

You will notice I also had to "strech" my cargo rack to fit the tool box. A little 1/2" rod and some clips did the job. It is a snug fit in the cargo rack, and two bungees hold it down just fine.

Not as elaborate as Dancan's creations, but it works! Gives the little Escape a little more space inside, and keeps the gas smell out.


----------



## svk

I did a lot of work on cars in college. Made a lot more money parting out cars and selling the parts on the "new" site called eBay than I did working as a marine mechanic in the summers. With the reach of Internet now that could be a full time job. 

I've yet to find a place that rusts cars worse than MN but sounds like dancan is comparable. 

A few notable rusters are 66' Ford Galaxie (center chunk of frame literally rots and falls right out), any early import truck (we didn't need that box anyway), and 80-96' Ford F series trucks (rear part of cab). I had an 81' F-350 that my cat could get in and out of without needing to use the door LOL. 

A few real killers are not washing your car in the winter, parking it outside for long periods, and not giving it a real good underbody wash once spring rolls along. 

No offense to the concoction guys but I sure wouldn't want that crap leaching into my well water....can you imagine the amount of pollution there would be along the roads if everyone slathered their cars in used oil?


----------



## greg storms

Pulp said:


> With time the brain cells loosen. The confused idiot cells mixed the Mohave (Ft. Irwin) base with Rudder @ Eglin AFB in Pensacola.
> After too many years it all merges into one. SERE was done here in Maine.
> I'm going to bed now.


One week in 1982, while driving along the Gulf Coast close to Elgin AFB, I heard what I thought was a low flying, fast moving jet right in our vicinity. I said to the couple in the rest seat "where's that bad a$s jet?". The fellow in the back said: " pull over stupid, you have a flat tire!". IMO, those powerful jets are awesome. But, I'll keep loading up on big saws, since they're more practical.


----------



## svk

greg storms said:


> One week in 1982, while driving along the Gulf Coast close to Elgin AFB, I heard what I thought was a low flying, fast moving jet right in our vicinity. I said to the couple in the rest seat "where's that bad a$s jet?". The fellow in the back said: " pull over stupid, you have a flat tire!". IMO, those powerful jets are awesome. But, I'll keep loading up on big saws, since they're more practical.


I lived in Niceville for a short time. Lots of good people down there. Next door neighbor and his wife were both in AF, he flew F-15's. Guy next to him was a retired general. He watched over the neighborhood like a hawk.


----------



## greg storms

SCBBQ said:


> As I have posted before my dad is a retired brick mason. He will be 70 in July. I would think twice before I tried him now. I am 6' and 230lbs. They don't make men like that anymore. The last load of oak I posted that came from my neighbors yard they were loading by hand. My 50 year old neighbor started to pick up a nice size piece of oak then stopped when he realized it was too much for him. My dad patted him on the back and said don't worry son I will take care of that. LOL.


I've got a good friend who quit helping me remove trees 5 mos ago. He's 87, not the strongest, but he'd ' git r dun'. Great with ropes and wise. Whenever I'd complain about the wife getn the best of an argument he'd get my mind settled. His sayn : A woman is a funny thing, will make a man a fool, take away his senses, n wear out his tool.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I did a lot of work on cars in college. Made a lot more money parting out cars and selling the parts on the "new" site called eBay than I did working as a marine mechanic in the summers. With the reach of Internet now that could be a full time job.
> 
> I've yet to find a place that rusts cars worse than MN but sounds like dancan is comparable.
> 
> A few notable rusters are 66' Ford Galaxie (center chunk of frame literally rots and falls right out), any early import truck (we didn't need that box anyway), and 80-96' Ford F series trucks (rear part of cab). I had an 81' F-350 that my cat could get in and out of without needing to use the door LOL.
> 
> A few real killers are not washing your car in the winter, parking it outside for long periods, and not giving it a real good underbody wash once spring rolls along.
> 
> No offense to the concoction guys but I sure wouldn't want that crap leaching into my well water....can you imagine the amount of pollution there would be along the roads if everyone slathered their cars in used oil?


Since this was obviously directed at me...I'm out. Experience is always second seat...


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Since this was obviously directed at me...I'm out. Experience is always second seat...


I said no offense. Wasn't trying to argue but simply state a fact.

Never said it didn't work, I'm sure it works great. But look at it this way: You can get rid of a gopher by pouring a gallon of diesel down his hole. Or you can get a chemical designed for that purpose that's not terrible for everyone else involved.


----------



## jonsered14

No need 4 me 2 scrounge 4 firewood im set 4 5+ years and stil have more cuming in


----------



## cantoo

svk, just an fyi, back in the day they used to spread used motor oil on the roads here to keep dust down. Not legal anymore of course but lots of people still do it on their driveways. I get mine done with calcium and I'm sure someday someone will change that law too. And there are lots of places here that still oil cars as a business.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> svk, just an fyi, back in the day they used to spread used motor oil on the roads here to keep dust down. Not legal anymore of course but lots of people still do it on their driveways. I get mine done with calcium and I'm sure someday someone will change that law too. And there are lots of places here that still oil cars as a business.


My neighbor used to do that on his driveway every summer. A farmer I knew would treat his fence poles to a few weeks in used motor oil before putting them in the ground. Lots of home made concoctions. 

Again I'm not arguing with the effectiveness but with what we know about pollution it just doesn't seem like a wise choice with the quantity of treatment products out there.


----------



## svk

Here's another concoction gem. A guy I knew built a log cabin. He's one of the cheapest guys I've ever met and didn't want to buy stain so he made his own wood preservative out of roofing tar cut with gasoline and mixed with oil. Not surprisingly turned the logs to a permanent dirty dark brown color. I guess different strokes for different folks....hope nobody has an open flame near the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm sorry guys, I forgot to attach the pics that go along with my post #5173, so here they are: (Siamesing saws to fit in the tool box)

Also, GE used to spray PCB Contaminated Oil on dirt roads in the Albany area to keep the dust down! Talk about "bringing good things to life"!!!

And I get a kick out of the fact that they can build the best jet engine, but they can't figure out a way to get the PCBs out of the Hudson w/o making the problem worse!


----------



## 1project2many

steved said:


> There's part of your problem anyway...Toyota has a standing recall about frame rot due to incorrect nickle content. Bad example.



Ahh...
Ahm...

<sigh>
Yeah, Steve, I guess you nailed it.


----------



## svk

1project2many said:


> I've tried to leave several easy ways out of an argument but you just seem to want to do battle over undercoating. I don't get it.
> 
> I'll stick to what I use unless the product proves bad. I have used what you use and I don't believe it's the best choice for a number of reasons. It certainly isn't the best choice for the fleet of vehicles I'm responsible for. I have used what you like on numerous personal vehicles and it did prevent rust but it had to be renewed annually to remain effective. The truck in my picture is not at fault for oil not being visible on the frame two years after I stopped undercoating. You can't blame the truck for the oil not being there. It also is not one of the recall trucks. The rust in the pictures is due to whatever it is that made Toyotas rust before the lawsuit.
> 
> I do not expect any coating to last forever. I have proven to myself time and again that in this area oil needs to be reapplied annually. I have swapped stories with others who have found the same. The FF we've applied appears to be working for a second year both on the buses and on my personal vehicles. Right now I'm sticking with it. You have had different experiences. With all the variables we're not discussing, continued conversation is about as effective as the EPA stove rants.




Now, back to scrounging!

Does anyone else ever drive by a roll off canister at a construction site and think "hmm. I wonder if there's anything good in there?"


----------



## 1project2many

SVK... I just gave up entirely. No need to make everyone else wade through that.


Now for something to do between scrounges. I need to build a rack to store my saws. I remember seeing a thread here by a guy that built a nice little storage rack with saws on either side of a central pole in a house or garage. Maybe the photo was taken next to a window... does that ring any bells for anyone?


----------



## svk

1project2many said:


> Right. For something to do between scrounges I need to build a rack to store my saws. I remember seeing a thread here by a guy that built a nice little storage rack with saws on either side of a central pole in a house or garage. Maybe the photo was taken next to a window... does that ring any bells for anyone?


Maybe cantoo?


----------



## 1project2many

I just realized it was a video.


----------



## Philbert

Hope he drains the fuel first!

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many

Philbert said:


> Hope he drains the fuel first!
> 
> Philbert



I was thinking the same thing. They're stored in an attic where there may be plenty of heat in summer to encourage fuel to evaporate.


----------



## mainewoods

My next scrounge. The old girl is being removed by the the Tree Care crew who does the trimming for the power company. They chip all the small branches and are leaving me everything from 3 inches on up. Dropped and stacked right on the front lawn. May have to put out a guard dog as they are trimming the whole road, and piles of wood within easy reach, go quickly.The bucket guy told me that while they were eating lunch, down the street, people were stopping and loading up with wood right off the neighbors lawns. I guess some guy's figure any wood laying beside the road is fair game, and didn't even bother to ask permission from the land owner. A lot of people don't realize that the wood belongs to the homeowner, even though the tree company cuts it. No quicker way to spoil it for everyone else than just helping yourself with out asking first. It is considered theft, and subject to criminal prosecution. Never assume it's ok to take wood, always ask first. That wood can get pretty expensive if you choose not to.


----------



## mainewoods

That old sugar maple has been tapped for many,many years. There are old tap holes in it that are higher than I can reach.


----------



## Ambull01

@SteveSS did you buy the Makita with BBK and HD air filter? I'm curious how it competes with you Stihls on your scrounging expeditions.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> @SteveSS did you buy the Makita with BBK and HD air filter? I'm curious how it competes with you Stihls on your scrounging expeditions.


Yep. I bought it. Still waiting on it to make it's appearance on my door step though. I'm getting excited to pull the cord on it and see how she runs. It will no doubt, run circles around my little ms271. I'm hoping that it get's here by Friday so I can take it to a charity cut on Saturday with the MO GTG guys.


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> That old sugar maple has been tapped for many,many years. There are old tap holes in it that are higher than I can reach.


I had dreams of giving sugaring a try in the spring this year, but after searching out my little plot of land, I've found just one tiny maple tree. I thought about planting a few, but I'll likely be dead before they start producing enough flow to bother with. I might have a look around dad's place to see if there are any over there. I love real maple syrup.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> I had dreams of giving sugaring a try in the spring this year, but after searching out my little plot of land, I've found just one tiny maple tree. I thought about planting a few, but I'll likely be dead before they start producing enough flow to bother with. I might have a look around dad's place to see if there are any over there. I love real maple syrup.


Another thing I'd love to do. Know a guy from VT who makes about 1200 gallons of syrup a year. That's a lot of sap!

I've also tried birch syrup, that's really good also.


----------



## SteveSS

Really? I didn't realize you could do birch also. Mid-Missouri is loaded with birch trees on public land. I might have to try that. I've done a very small amount of study about sugaring, and everything that I read says you need 40 parts of sap to produce 1 part of finished syrup. 1200 gallons of syrup is a boat-load of sap for sure.


----------



## Tjcole50

Recent scrounge score. Farmer dropping entire woods for fresh farm ground. Sad but easy cutting. forgot to add pictures of his other woods which are now stump piles and brush. One day I'm going to show up to cut and it will be dozed [emoji20]


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Really? I didn't realize you could do birch also. Mid-Missouri is loaded with birch trees on public land. I might have to try that. I've done a very small amount of study about sugaring, and everything that I read says you need 40 parts of sap to produce 1 part of finished syrup. 1200 gallons of syrup is a boat-load of sap for sure.


Give it a try! It's got a nice unique flavor. I do like birch beer also. 

I'd think birch would probably take more sap per gallon of syrup as the sugar content is lower than sugar maple.


----------



## 1project2many

Maple Syrup isn't that hard to produce with just a few buckets. But large scale operations require work, work, work. Hoses and tanks make it easier than the days of buckets but it can still be tough going. It takes a lot of heat and wood, too. I know a couple of guys that are experimenting with using vacuum to draw off most of the water then switching to heat for finishing. They tell me that vacuum alone doesn't produce a traditional tasting syrup.

If you tap a tree, pick a spot under a branch to tap. The flow is always higher. You can't necessarily judge sap volume by tree size. Some of the smaller trees can surprise you.

Nice score, Tjcole!


----------



## MustangMike

I know Black Birch works for syrup (with the Maple), but I don't know about the other Birch trees. I think the sap from it also runs stronger than Maple.

I shot a leaning Black Birch one time with a 44 cal black powder pistol and the sap came pouring out like you had opened a spigot.

Black Birch smells like wintergreen.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Now, back to scrounging!
> 
> Does anyone else ever drive by a roll off canister at a construction site and think "hmm. I wonder if there's anything good in there?"


 all the time,,all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman

1project2many said:


> I was thinking the same thing. They're stored in an attic where there may be plenty of heat in summer to encourage fuel to evaporate.


 evaporate?? how about the heat..forcing it right out the vent??? that would blast your house to the ground!!!!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Maple syrup= 40 gal. sap makes 1 gal. syrup.
Birch syrup= 100 gal. sap makes 1 gal. syrup


----------



## MustangMike

That is a big difference Clint, can you use any Birch??? Are some better than others?


----------



## 1project2many

Gives me a new appreciation for Birch Beer!


----------



## Ambull01

You guys are giving me some terrible flashbacks. Ex-wife loves pancakes and syrup. She used to get so freaking excited when you plop a plate of pancakes in front of her. Now I HATE pancakes and syrup. Here's to you steaming plate of hotcakes :****you:

Regarding scrounging, wasn't able to finish up the poplar yesterday. I'm about to just set the logs on fire.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Maple syrup= 40 gal. sap makes 1 gal. syrup.
> Birch syrup= 100 gal. sap makes 1 gal. syrup


I'm thinking red or silver maple would run along the same lines as the birch as I know their sugar content is much lower than sugar maple.


----------



## SteveSS

Now that you say it, I don't even know what kind of maple it is that I found. Guess I need to do some learnin' on Maple trees now.


----------



## 1project2many

Folks up here tap Red and Sugar Maple. Silver = no-no. Not sure "abut" Norway. It's not uncommon to find it here.


----------



## olyman

1project2many said:


> Folks up here tap Red and Sugar Maple. Silver = no-no. Not sure "abut" Norway. It's not uncommon to find it here.


 friend of mine,,in ne iowa,,said Norway maples work just fine. I got two in my front yard. one 36 dbh, the other 24....


----------



## 1project2many

olyman said:


> friend of mine,,in ne iowa,,said Norway maples work just fine. I got two in my front yard. one 36 dbh, the other 24....



Well, in that case... "I'd tap that."


----------



## zogger

olyman said:


> friend of mine,,in ne iowa,,said Norway maples work just fine. I got two in my front yard. one 36 dbh, the other 24....



Be prepared to burn some dang wood boiling it down. Wonderful smelling, will humidify your house to dripping if you do it inside. 

When I was doing it, I only made around two gallons a year, seemed to take about two cords to do it...My system wasn't the best, old spaghetti pot on top of the two burner box stove. 

I loved drinking fresh just starting to warm up sap though, proly screwed with my ultimate syrup production a little


----------



## mainewoods

Paper birch is the sweetest of the birches, but they all can be tapped. Tried it once upon a time and it was sweet and spicy. Reminded me of a horehound couch drop.


----------



## svk

Now that you mention it, it does have a bit of medicinal/herbal taste to it.


----------



## chucker

the trick to remove the tart taste from birch sap, is a 1/3rd(be) to 2/3rds(b) mixture of box elder sap to birch sap!! box elder is a more dryer taste then the wet and wild birch.....


----------



## dancan

SteveSS said:


> I had dreams of giving sugaring a try in the spring this year, but after searching out my little plot of land, I've found just one tiny maple tree. I thought about planting a few, but I'll likely be dead before they start producing enough flow to bother with. I might have a look around dad's place to see if there are any over there. I love real maple syrup.



Find the trees and go and make new friends LOL
To start to concentrate the sap you can freeze it , throw out the ice , the remains are a concentrate .
A friend of mine started last year for the first time , talking about building a sugar shack this summer for next years season , he says it's the best drinking game he's ever played when it's boiling time LOL

Here's the trap/sap boiler we made at the shop last year .


----------



## SteveSS

Curious.....since we've been talking about sugaring, everyone mentions wood fired. Is a propane fired turkey fryer set up not a good idea?


----------



## SteveSS

I do like that barrel set up though.


----------



## dancan

Geez guys , looking through the pics to find that , I found this from 07'2013 almost a year after surgery .







And I was using this cane that I made as an aid .






Could only make these and take plenty of meds .











got more ambitious , made a draw knife from a leaf spring and peeled a ton of these because it was really starting to get to me .











Back in and out by September .






Could only drive by and watch in october .






But , I got a go Ahead in November so it was on !!!
Pioneerguy600 and his friend Doug cutting on their side , I was on the other .



























Thinking back , it was a rough go LOL
Wouldn't trade it for nothing though , learned a lot of stuff .
I hope I didn't/don't bore you guys with any of the pics and stuff .
Just so you know who I am if you ever make it up here .






My only pic of me LOL


----------



## dancan

SteveSS said:


> Curious.....since we've been talking about sugaring, everyone mentions wood fired. Is a propane fired turkey fryer set up not a good idea?



I have another friend that's been making his own for years , boils it off on a turkey fryer burner , finishes it off in the house , he doesn't care about the cost , he loves his own syrup.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I have another friend that's been making his own for years , boils it off on a turkey fryer burner , finishes it off in the house , he doesn't care about the cost , he loves his own syrup.


I pay $55 a gallon shipped and its worth every cent. A gallon lasts us almost two years. 

There's a local place that does infused maple syrup. Habanaro maple is really good.


----------



## Red97

Maple syrup you say?? Hmmmmmm wonder how many gallons 12 2-3 footers would make in a season? Being my front yard has 12 trees all sugar maple.


----------



## svk

Red97 said:


> Maple syrup you say?? Hmmmmmm wonder how many gallons 12 2-3 footers would make in a season? Being my front yard has 12 trees all sugar maple.


Tap em and find out.


----------



## Red97

svk said:


> Tap em and find out.


 
LOL, I think I have bought 1 little bottle of syrup since I have lived here 5 years. Not much of a breakfast fan, but it does sound fun to make. Going to have to do some research on what to do.


----------



## svk

Red97 said:


> LOL, I think I have bought 1 little bottle of syrup since I have lived here 5 years. Not much of a breakfast fan, but it does sound fun to make. Going to have to do some research on what to do.


Real maple syrup in coffee or tea is way addicting. I try to refrain.


----------



## johninky

Red97 said:


> Maple syrup you say?? Hmmmmmm wonder how many gallons 12 2-3 footers would make in a season? Being my front yard has 12 trees all sugar maple.



Helped making syrup as a teenager in Ohio. From memory I will say your trees can take 4 buckets each. On a good day you will have to empty the buckets twice. Also thinking it takes roughly 40 gallons of sap to make one gallon of syrup. Lots of boiling required but nothing in the world tastes better than a glass of just made hot maple syrup.


----------



## MustangMike

I love Maple Syrup on my Pancakes, and in my garden Squash (mostly Butternut).

I know U can use Sugar (Hard) Maple, and Norway Maple, did not know U can use the others.

When do U need to tap the trees, I think my tax season may interfere!

I see several places around here are using tubes instead of buckets, I guess it makes sense, but as a kid, I still remember those buckets up at my Aunt's farm!


----------



## SteveSS

I want to learn it, just because if I don't, who will? Seems like we're (as a society) not passing on all of the good stuff anymore (and I mean, me.).......but here I am not knowing it either. My Grandad knew it. How did it skip a generation to the point that I don't? Technology can be a hindrance as much as a blessing. I don't know.....I've been on an "old school" learning kick for a while. It's not a "tin foil hat....EMP....global thermonuclear war" kind of thing, as it is a, "I just want to know", kind of thing. I'll be 46 years old in April, and I feel like a dummy. I've been a techie most all my life, and I really can fix most anything......I haven't paid a auto mechanic in probably twenty years. I don't know a lot about saws (yet), and I sure can't tell you how to raise a farm animal for meat or milk, but I want to. I wish that I was as eager for knowledge when I was twenty years old, as I am now. If I was, I'd be a kajillion-aire.


----------



## farmer steve

SteveSS said:


> I want to learn it, just because if I don't, who will? Seems like we're (as a society) not passing on all of the good stuff anymore (and I mean, me.).......but here I am not knowing it either. My Grandad knew it. How did it skip a generation to the point that I don't? Technology can be a hindrance as much as a blessing. I don't know.....I've been on an "old school" learning kick for a while. It's not a "tin foil hat....EMP....global thermonuclear war" kind of thing, as it is a, "I just want to know", kind of thing. I'll be 46 years old in April, and I feel like a dummy. I've been a techie most all my life, and I really can fix most anything......I haven't paid a auto mechanic in probably twenty years. I don't know a lot about saws (yet), and I sure can't tell you how to raise a farm animal for meat or milk, but I want to. I wish that I was as eager for knowledge when I was twenty years old, as I am now. If I was, I'd be a kajillion-aire.



i'll be 60 "to soon" and i try and learn something new daily. i always listen to the old farmers because they didn't learn stuff from a computer.mostly trial and error till they found out what worked.sometimes i even relearn stuff. like yesterday.the darn saw won't cut after you touch a rock.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> i'll be 60 "to soon" and i try and learn something new daily. i always listen to the old farmers because they didn't learn stuff from a computer.mostly trial and error till they found out what worked.sometimes i even relearn stuff. like yesterday.the darn saw won't cut after you touch a rock.



I relearned yesterday I am not 20 years old..Mr. tardo here thought it was a slick idea to try and ride the donkey bareback...the dogs and donkey got into a tussle with me on it, took a hard fall, about busted my leg...I can sort of hobble around a little...hurt like heck, still does, all swollen, can't hardly bend my knee, I think it's screwed.

Odd thing is, while I was laying there on the ground, I was laughing like crazy, cussing myself out for being mega stoopid.... heh

No scrounging for me for awhile now...


----------



## KenJax Tree

zogger said:


> I relearned yesterday I am not 20 years old..Mr. tardo here thought it was a slick idea to try and ride the donkey bareback...the dogs and donkey got into a tussle with me on it, took a hard fall, about busted my leg...I can sort of hobble around a little...hurt like heck, still does, all swollen, can't hardly bend my knee, I think it's screwed.
> 
> Odd thing is, while I was laying there on the ground, I was laughing like crazy, cussing myself out for being mega stoopid.... heh
> 
> No scrounging for me for awhile now...


I guess we know who the real jack ass is lol


----------



## 1project2many

SteveSS said:


> I've been on an "old school" learning kick for a while. It's not a "tin foil hat....EMP....global thermonuclear war" kind of thing, as it is a, "I just want to know", kind of thing.



But don't lose the hat. Definitely don't lose the hat.


Freezing saves a bunch of time but you do lose some sugar that way. The big operations generally have a big evaporator to remove most of the water then a smaller finishing evaporator that's easier to control temps in. I used to use two different size pots so I had better control of the final product. The lightest syrup in both color and Maple flavor is made at the beginning of the season and as time progresses you get darker syrup and stronger Maple flavor. I've microwaved a bowl of sap to preheat it before. I've always wanted to try using one from start to finish. Some guys are using reverse osmosis machines now for the bulk of the water removal. I've never seen one. I've only used wood fires although my father used to home make syrup on the propane stove in the house before we got our wood stove. That took quite a while as I remember.

Don't over tap. Sap can go bad if you don't process is fast enough and it's left out. And keep the sap from being exposed to sunlight. I've frozen it before to store it. Don't use strong cleaners,regular bleach, or scented detergents to clean the equipment. Maple syrup picks up flavors easily. Best to get some screen or silk to pour the sap through before making sugar. It picks up junk in buckets and pans and it's much easier to filter it out before you make syrup. Nothing says yum like pouring a bug onto your pancakes. Don't wait for warm weather to start if you want light syrup. The taps need to be in the trees before the first warm day. Best sap production occurs when nights are around 20 degrees and days are sunny and in the '40s.

And for related scrounging content? That's easy. When you're dragging yourself up the side of a hill covered in rocks, wet snow, and mud trying to get the hose from the sap trailer into another collection tank, that downed tree in front of you, an awesome scrounge nine months of the year, becomes just another dang obstacle to get around.


----------



## olyman

SteveSS said:


> Curious.....since we've been talking about sugaring, everyone mentions wood fired. Is a propane fired turkey fryer set up not a good idea?


 exceedingly costly..........


----------



## olyman

Red97 said:


> Maple syrup you say?? Hmmmmmm wonder how many gallons 12 2-3 footers would make in a season? Being my front yard has 12 trees all sugar maple.


 depends on the freeze/thaw cycles.....and the temp swings each day.....


----------



## olyman

farmer steve said:


> i'll be 60 "to soon" and i try and learn something new daily. i always listen to the old farmers because they didn't learn stuff from a computer.mostly trial and error till they found out what worked.sometimes i even relearn stuff. like yesterday.the darn saw won't cut after you touch a rock.


 not so much trial and error in those days,,its was a lot of handed down info,,as no one was trying to hide anything........


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I love Maple Syrup on my Pancakes, and in my garden Squash (mostly Butternut).
> 
> I know U can use Sugar (Hard) Maple, and Norway Maple, did not know U can use the others.
> 
> When do U need to tap the trees, I think my tax season may interfere!
> 
> I see several places around here are using tubes instead of buckets, I guess it makes sense, but as a kid, I still remember those buckets up at my Aunt's farm!


In VT at a latitude similar to Saratoga, sap can run early February to mid March. Where you catch it within that time frame will determine which grade of syrup you get. I prefer grade B which is the darkest, thickest, richest syrup and comes last. The very beginning of the season yields light amber which is the most commonly sold "real" type of syrup followed by Grade A medium amber, then dark. Light amber is so light that is basically disappears when you pour it on pancakes.

Grade B is not of lesser quality it's just a different name for the last stuff.


----------



## NSMaple1

This thread is getting very hard to keep tabs on - never know where it will be when I check on it.

Maple syrup, you say?

Big yard maples are usually about the best for getting a lot of sweet sap out of. Don't know why. Here, they seem to make sap that is twice as sweet as the trees in the woods. So that's a good place to start if you want to try it. The recipe is pretty simple - boil the bejeebers out of it until it gets to 219°f or so. You could stop a bit sooner if you don't mind it a bit thin. Which takes a lot of boiling. And wood. Or $$ if you use propane. Whatever you do, don't use ANY cleaners to clean stuff (filters etc) with - just hot water. Even if you run filtering material through the washing machine without adding anything, it will pick up off flavours from the residuals of other washes. First of season gives the lightest stuff, end of season the darkest.

Sortilege - yummy. Crown Maple doesn't hold a candle - moderation advised.

Just some random stuff....


----------



## Marshy

I have a sugar shack that boarders my property. I go visit him a few times a year. He runs hose to the trees and also uses a vacuum pump to draw the sap out when its flowing. He also uses a reverse osmosis maching to drop the water content of the sap. He explained to me that it is the best bang for the buck to drop the initial moisture content. He has 3 large tanks, first tank the raw sap comes into from the trees, second tank holds the sap after the first pass through the osmosis machine and third tank holds the sap after the second pass through the osmosis machine. From there he can continue to cycle a batch back and forth between tanks 2 and 3 to continue removing moisture. Not sure how many cycles he puts a batch of sap through but after that it goes into his evaporator that is fueld by wood. He told me the reverse osmosis machine is more efficient ($) than running the evaporator to remove that moisture. Keep in mind he has to buy firewood to fuel the evaporator but, typically is scrapps from nearby Omish saw mills so its still cheap. He told me that all the major sap makers are adopting this method of vacuum and reverse osmosis.

https://www.leaderevaporator.com/c-60-reverse-osmosis-machines-and-accessories.aspx

BTW, I prefer honey over maple but my wife like maple over honey. My favorite is Wild Turkey Honey to be exact. Dont bother with Jack Daniels Honey it will give you the runs, dont ask me how I know. Also, I was not impressed with Crow Royal Maple, I think Jim Beam Maple is better but still no comparison to Wild Turkey Honey.


----------



## svk

Knob Creek maple is the best followed by Beam IMO but I really like the Beam line in general.


----------



## svk

The commercial syrup guy I know uses a reverse osmosis machine. 

He is very much against the "pumps" that suck syrup out of the tree. He said its hard on the tree and the syrup quality is lower. 

There is a specialty cleaner that he uses that is made for the syrup industry. You can actually leave a small amount in the bottom of your tanks and lines over the off season.


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> I prefer grade B which is the darkest, thickest, richest syrup and comes last. The very beginning of the season yields light amber which is the most commonly sold "real" type of syrup followed by Grade A medium amber, then dark. Light amber is so light that is basically disappears when you pour it on pancakes.
> 
> Grade B is not of lesser quality it's just a different name for the last stuff.



FYI VT is first in line to change syrup grading.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryol...-so-long-grade-b-making-sense-of-maple-syrup/


----------



## svk

1project2many said:


> FYI VT is first in line to change syrup grading.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryol...-so-long-grade-b-making-sense-of-maple-syrup/


Cool! I haven't bought any since this change so good to know.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Knob Creek maple is the best followed by Beam IMO but I really like the Beam line in general.


 I didnt know Knob made Maple flavor... Have to try it. WT Honey is good stuff, dangerous too because it takes great straight slightly chilled.


----------



## El Quachito

Tjcole50 said:


> Recent scrounge score. Farmer dropping entire woods for fresh farm ground. Sad but easy cutting. forgot to add pictures of his other woods which are now stump piles and brush. One day I'm going to show up to cut and it will be dozed [emoji20]



CLEARING for farmland? Amazing. We have been building subdivisions and fast food joints on our farmland here in California.


----------



## Tjcole50

Sad really is... over 50 acres going to the ground...






Used to be 20 ish acres there






Today's score. For some reason 3rd shift beat me down last night and I only got one load not even a completely full one either [emoji20]


----------



## svk

They were cleaning trees off a drainage ditch bank near my house. A couple dozen trees laid down on Monday night. Aspen and some other type of darker bark that I'm thinking was elm but it was getting dark. All nice 6-12" stuff. Came by yesterday and the whole works was chipped and the pile of chips left on the ditch bank.


----------



## Tjcole50

Wow.... your avatar is awesome ... Arnold straight beast mode a log in commando haha!
right behind my brother in laws house they dropped 20 off acres and he was noticing they weren't any logging trucks. So finally he drives back and they turned the entire woods into mulch... f'n mulch......


----------



## El Quachito

Trees are valuable to a lot of us--most people don't own too many at all--and to see stuff wadded up in a burn pile or chipped makes me shake my head.


----------



## Tjcole50

Just the overall beauty of woods and it's ability to heat my home if managed properly as well as a hunting spot. I press hard every year to buy roughly 8 acres off the farmer behind me he has about 27 acres of woods but won't budge. I fear he will try this and it would completely ruin the setting of our homes. We're all on 2 acre lots with the woods behind us were in a clearing. We're about 350 feet apart but nobody infront or behind us for miles n miles. Like to keep it that way and harvest off my own property would be a dream come true for me


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> They were cleaning trees off a drainage ditch bank near my house. A couple dozen trees laid down on Monday night. Aspen and some other type of darker bark that I'm thinking was elm but it was getting dark. All nice 6-12" stuff. Came by yesterday and the whole works was chipped and the pile of chips left on the ditch bank.





Tjcole50 said:


> Wow.... your avatar is awesome ... Arnold straight beast mode a log in commando haha!
> right behind my brother in laws house they dropped 20 off acres and he was noticing they weren't any logging trucks. So finally he drives back and they turned the entire woods into mulch... f'n mulch......


----------



## El Quachito

Is it legal to do free style clearing there or do you need a Timber Harvest Plan or other permits like in my state? Just curious.


----------



## svk

El Quachito said:


> Is it legal to do free style clearing there or do you need a Timber Harvest Plan or other permits like in my state? Just curious.


Who are you asking?


----------



## El Quachito

Was aimed at Tjcole50, but I don't actually know his location...


----------



## svk

svk said:


> They were cleaning trees off a drainage ditch bank near my house. A couple dozen trees laid down on Monday night. Aspen and some other type of darker bark that I'm thinking was elm but it was getting dark. All nice 6-12" stuff. Came by yesterday and the whole works was chipped and the pile of chips left on the ditch bank.


They must have come back. There's 6-8 bigger trees piled across the ditch from the chips. Wondering what's happening with those.


----------



## Tjcole50

Ask svk all they can say is no! As far as clearing it appears there is no rule. This is 3rd section of woods with 15 min of me being dropped to the ground. I have only lived here for 3 years . I wish I were in the financial position to just buy someone out on that instead of farming it. Hopefully in 6-7 years I will be in a position to buy woods and leave it standing forever while heating and hunting


----------



## svk

Tjcole50 said:


> Ask svk all they can say is no! As far as clearing it appears there is no rule. This is 3rd section of woods with 15 min of me being dropped to the ground. I have only lived here for 3 years . I wish I were in the financial position to just buy someone out on that instead of farming it. Hopefully in 6-7 years I will be in a position to buy woods and leave it standing forever while heating and hunting


I've got more than I need in my wood lot. But if I did I'd be all over it.


----------



## MustangMike

Be happy it is becoming farmland. Farms have mostly disappeared around here. The neighborhood I live in used to be an apple orchard. Had one Apple Tree in my backyard, but even most of them have since died. Almost all the farms have gone under and been built on. It actually goes back to NYC condemning the lands for Reservoirs near the turn of the century. Prior to that, Borden's condensed milk was made right here in Brewster. There is still a masonry Arch next to the stream where they used to cool the milk.


----------



## dancan

Zog , sorry to hear about your bust up , use the donkey to drag wood next time , it's more productive LOL
They're changing the grading system up here for syrup up here as well to the new grading system .


----------



## MustangMike

SS, U look different today, did U become an Obama supporter after last night's speech??? (Ha Ha Ha)


----------



## MustangMike

TJ, don't know where U R, but I bet my running and biking times would improve there!

I remember being on an extended overnight assignment in Glens Falls NY, and while there I could not believe how my running times improved, then I realized, that even though it is next to the Adirondack Mtns, it is flat as a pancake!


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> SS, U look different today, did U become an Obama supporter after last night's speech??? (Ha Ha Ha)


 Nah. I figured you guys would get tired of looking at my ugly mug, so I changed it. I cut the beard off and got even uglier.  The wife did ask if I wanted to watch the wind-bag last night. Apparently my dirty looks convey my thoughts pretty effectively. She thought it was pretty funny. Obama supporters we ain't.


----------



## MustangMike

I was just jokin, nice looking puppy, is it pit? We have two mixed pits, and I lost a real great one just over a year ago.


----------



## SteveSS

Yeah, he really looks a lot more American Bulldog when you can see all of him, but there's some pit in there too. He's a great dog. We picked him up as a stray and took him home when he was around 6 months old according the vet. He was skin and bones and 27 lbs. and scared of everything in the world. Had a touch of mange also. Today he's pushing 80 lbs. and is going on 3 years old. He's such a baby that the vet has to use the tiny kitten needles when he get's a shot. It's pathetic really. I love that dog. He's a Momma's boy when we're in the house, but when it's time to go outside and toss the ball, he's all mine. 

Sorry about your pup. I already know that it will break me when this one goes.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Zog , sorry to hear about your bust up , use the donkey to drag wood next time , it's more productive LOL
> They're changing the grading system up here for syrup up here as well to the new grading system .



Ya, I want to try that, but riding..meh..I got me own feets 

Need to find some sort of harness/gear. One donkey is shy and a little nuts and kicks too fast at every disturbance, that's the larger one, the smaller one I tried to ride is usually real mellow and friendly and will come when I call, etc.. I think the whole situation freaked out the dogs and donkey too much. 

My falling/bailout technique needs some work...HAHAHAHAHA! It was quite unglamorous...

No idea why I tried it,just felt like it..never rode a horse/mule/donkey before, even though I have taken care of them on various farms/ranches (no one offered and I never asked...)


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well this post is not syrup related, its scrounge firewood related. I've been borrowing one of my good buddiestwo 2500hd chevy's for my firewood duty for the last two years after my lil s10 died. Today I just struck a deal for a fullsize pickup. Its good to be in the car business once in a while. F150, 300ci straight6, five speed manual, extended cab (back seat for my kids), 136k miles for $400. I almost couldn't pass it up. Came in on trade, I saw it and said to myself, matt that there is your futurefirewood hauler. No more worrying about hurtin a friends truck, you'd be hurtin your own. Best thing is my buddies farm is right down the road from work so all summer I'll be able to load up after work, then drive home...... I'll post a pic in a day or two. Oh yeah UncleMike, now Ericka can't complain about me hurting her SUV going up to the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

Great news Matt, if U find another deal like that tell me, your Aunt Lynne does not like how much I took the Escape this year! (Yea, 2 people and I need 4 vehicles???)

Good luck with it, I'm sure I'll see it soon.


----------



## 1project2many

Good deal, Matt. It is nice to have a properly sized vehicle for the work you're doing and those I6 Ferds have some decent pullin' power. When I started in this business another mechanic said "Always keep $1000 available because you'll run into one deal after another." I've tried to follow that advice because you never know when a frustrated vehicle owner will sign over a car because a problem convinced him it was time to bail out. I've made some "wicked good" deals over the years.

I was pulling wood out of the wood shed last night and all I could smell was wet Oak. What the??? I'm looking, thinking, then it dawns on me that I'm standing right next to the Oak that I brought home on Saturday. Sheesh. Ok, so it was a long day.


----------



## SteveSS

Heck of a deal, Matt! A guy would be hard pressed not to buy two of them at that price.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Heck of a deal, Matt! A guy would be hard pressed not to buy two of them at that price.


No doubt! Plenty of low end torque for a 6 and extremely durable. I wish I could find an old F-250 with a straight six. I can still hear that sound.....vvvvvvoooom. Move the distributor until the engine "shivers" slightly at idle for maximum power.


----------



## dancan

I've got one parked behind the shop , red , 4x4 , 5 speed , dump box , 10k industrial Superwinch , f250 ....


----------



## dancan

300 with less than 30k miles on a rebuild .
The bad is that the body is rough , frame real good because it was rustchecked but the frame flexes a lot because the rivets for the cross members are stretched or worn .
You can have the truck for free , I keep the dump/winch/rear airbag suspension


----------



## 1project2many

That right there is why I like this bunch.


----------



## svk

Just running through my harvest plan for this spring. Lots of birch and maple to fill the racks. I'm going to just pile the aspen separately rather than stack it as there's a lot more than I'll need personally.


----------



## Wisneaky

SteveSS said:


> Curious.....since we've been talking about sugaring, everyone mentions wood fired. Is a propane fired turkey fryer set up not a good idea?


You can use pretty much anything to boil it down. We used to start it out on a wood fire and bring it inside and finish it off on the gas stove top.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> They were cleaning trees off a drainage ditch bank near my house. A couple dozen trees laid down on Monday night. Aspen and some other type of darker bark that I'm thinking was elm but it was getting dark. All nice 6-12" stuff. Came by yesterday and the whole works was chipped and the pile of chips left on the ditch bank.


 don't that, just chap your rear????


----------



## olyman

MechanicMatt said:


> Well this post is not syrup related, its scrounge firewood related. I've been borrowing one of my good buddiestwo 2500hd chevy's for my firewood duty for the last two years after my lil s10 died. Today I just struck a deal for a fullsize pickup. Its good to be in the car business once in a while. F150, 300ci straight6, five speed manual, extended cab (back seat for my kids), 136k miles for $400. I almost couldn't pass it up. Came in on trade, I saw it and said to myself, matt that there is your futurefirewood hauler. No more worrying about hurtin a friends truck, you'd be hurtin your own. Best thing is my buddies farm is right down the road from work so all summer I'll be able to load up after work, then drive home...... I'll post a pic in a day or two. Oh yeah UncleMike, now Ericka can't complain about me hurting her SUV going up to the cabin.


 year?? and a MAJOR suck...sheeeesh..........


----------



## mainewoods

Picked up this old '86 f-250 for $600. Not roadable but it hauled plenty of firewood out and plowed a lot of snow last year. Bought it with chainsaw flippin' money. Never know when one will pop up for sale, they are usually gone pretty quick when they do.


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty cheap skiddah!


----------



## SteveSS

Did it come with the plow, clint? That's a pretty awesome deal also.


----------



## wudpirat

Scrounging or Dickering ?
Follow close.
Bill's family runs a logging company
Bill's truck needs a xmission
Ken has the xmission Bill needs
Bill has no cash, two kids in collage, but will trade firewood
Ken don't burn wood, wants cash
Son #1 says " Pops (me) needs firewood, I'll buy the firewood, if Ken will deliver
Bill has his xmission, Ken has his cash
I have one of several loads of C&S oak sitting in my dooryard
How's that for a scrounge ? Or dickering ?
I didn't ask, just happy to get the wood.
FREDM
Oh ! what a tangled web we mortal weave..............anymouse


----------



## cantoo

wudpirat, that must have been interesting figuring out how much tax to give Uncle Sam for all those "trades" . Of course Uncle Sam wasn't there splitting the wood, installing the tranny or doing anything so maybe he shouldn't even be getting a share. I got into a pretty heated argument with a tax auditor a few years ago over a "bonus" I didn't claim as Income for the year. Customer gave us a bonus on a job because we did the job over the long weekend and got it done without disturbing their long weekend. I told the young prick that because none of those bastages were working that weekend that they shouldn't be getting any of my bonus. He was not amused and I lost the audit big time. Now it's cash or trade for bonuses or they can just keep it.


----------



## Wayne68

I would still take the bonus and put it on the books rather than lose it completely. Paying income tax on it is better than not having it at all, or buy more toys to offset the additional income


----------



## MechanicMatt

1993 Ford F150. I'm thinking Im going to have to swap some real gears into the rear. 3.08 right now, thinking 3.55 or 3.73 for some more grunt, don't want to go 4.10 steap.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> 1993 Ford F150. I'm thinking Im going to have to swap some real gears into the rear. 3.08 right now, thinking 3.55 or 3.73 for some more grunt, don't want to go 4.10 steap.


Find a different rear end or do you do gears?


----------



## Jakers

cantoo said:


> wudpirat, that must have been interesting figuring out how much tax to give Uncle Sam for all those "trades" . Of course Uncle Sam wasn't there splitting the wood, installing the tranny or doing anything so maybe he shouldn't even be getting a share. I got into a pretty heated argument with a tax auditor a few years ago over a "bonus" I didn't claim as Income for the year. Customer gave us a bonus on a job because we did the job over the long weekend and got it done without disturbing their long weekend. I told the young prick that because none of those bastages were working that weekend that they shouldn't be getting any of my bonus. He was not amused and I lost the audit big time. Now it's cash or trade for bonuses or they can just keep it.





Wayne68 said:


> I would still take the bonus and put it on the books rather than lose it completely. Paying income tax on it is better than not having it at all, or buy more toys to offset the additional income


i still take bonuses when they are offered. i then figure out what the bonus was and buy the guys breakfast or lunch a few times on the company's dime. its still a write off because i spent it on my employees


----------



## mainewoods

SteveSS- the F250 came with the plow. Only had 138,000 original miles on it, but the truck came from a town right on the Atlantic ocean and the body was shot.


----------



## dancan

The Atlantic , a love hate relationship lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve swapping the gears isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## MustangMike

The Fiskars did a little work at my brother's place. He just uses a fireplace.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Pops said he was impressed with this shape you've been keeping yourself in.


----------



## MustangMike

Eeehhh .... whats that ya say???? Ya got my walker there boy???

Actually, the Fiskars is just so much lighter than those Monster Mauls, and works even more effectively, so it even lets an old guy like me keep going!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve swapping the gears isn't that big of a deal.


If you can swap gears and set things right so they don't whine excessively then you are the man.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dial indicator


----------



## Jakers

ive never had the patience for setting all the lash and pinion depth. the removing and replacing shims isnt that bad, its when you have to press off the bearings to get at the shims that gets to me... Dana 44 and 60 axles were good for that


----------



## MechanicMatt

Actually, the part I hate is getting the old bearings off. A press makes putting the new pinion together a breaze, its getting the shim under the old bearing that sucks. Cutoff wheel and air hammer with chisel, still no fun.


----------



## olyman

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve swapping the gears isn't that big of a deal.


 true dat,,but it aint a ford 9...is it???


----------



## MechanicMatt

8.8 not as strong but a bit more efficient. That second bearing on the rear of the 9in makes it plenty strong, bit the angle it causes the pinion to engage the ring, you loose some energy. And yeah pullimg a third member out of a 9in is aboutas easy a swap as you can get.......unless you have a quick change like a winters used in dirt cars and hot rods.


----------



## dancan

3* out there and the rain and snow are on the way ,,,,, Off to go scrounge till it gets here LOL


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> 8.8 not as strong but a bit more efficient. That second bearing on the rear of the 9in makes it plenty strong, bit the angle it causes the pinion to engage the ring, you loose some energy. And yeah pullimg a third member out of a 9in is aboutas easy a swap as you can get.......unless you have a quick change like a winters used in dirt cars and hot rods.


Ford 9" story.

My bro in law and his dad have done a lot of work on cars. One time many years ago they decided to have a contest to see who could break the windshield of an old rusted out Hudson Hornet. They kept throwing larger and larger steel pieces at it and the windshield wouldn't break. Finally one of them took a complete 9" center section and he-manned it over their head. It bounced off the windshield without even cracking it. They then wisely chose to give up on the contest.

They definitely don't make things like they used to.


----------



## fireman33

I'm all done cutting firewood until next fall, I've cut and hauled 15 cords since December, with the wood I had before in the yard this puts me 2 years ahead for my house and my in-laws.


----------



## MustangMike

No fair, your toys are much better than mine!!!


----------



## dancan

Way bigger and better than mine as well 

Had a chance to test the rubber baby boat bumper skidding cone today .
First log for testing .







had to get it over the berm
















Worked perfect !
Found a nice 12" dead standing spruce fore test #2
Worked perfect !






Well , when pulling through this stuff






the cone shows it's shortcomings , the nose is not stiff enough so it will fetch up against a stump or large rock 
You can still use it in a more open setting and it'll be fine but the heavy plastic from a 45 gallon barrel or a steel one are the way to go if you're going to make one .
Before I hightailed it out of there I took a walk further up the road for more leaners .


























Plenty yet to come out of there


----------



## fireman33

It's nice to have good equipment it makes the job much easier but on the other hand it requires way more maintenance compared to my 4wheeler which I was using before.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe save the rubber nose cone for underwater logging?

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Talked to my neighbor today about this springs scrounging. Offered me f550 dump and kubota to use. Only problem is that big truck gets thirsty.


----------



## dancan

I'll let my brother evaluate the other bumper cone to see if it works in his area .
If it was all I had to work with I'd still be happy with how it works and what it does until I broke it LOL
Plastic cone tomorrow , we'll see if I can bust that one


----------



## SteveSS

I picked up a MS441 this weekend. The price that I got it for qualifies as a scrounge, and most likely a "YOU SUCK" as well. My Dad felled a tree right smack on top of his MS310 today, and took it in to get it fixed, and walked out with a new MS362cm that I get to run tomorrow. He sounded pretty stoked about it on the phone and it's probably still on the first or second tank. He was even more stoked when I told him that it would only get better.


----------



## Ambull01

@SteveSS Is that an American Bulldog? Looks just like my old male from Alan Scott.


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds like you will be pulling the trigger on a couple of nice saws, tell us about the 441 deal.

A Pit, American Bulldog, and the Dogo Argentino can all look very similar.

My guy Thor (who passed a year ago) was 75 lbs, and I speculate may have been a mix of pit & dogo, but it may have also been American Bulldog. I called him my 75 lb vice grip, and he was a great dog. He was a very strong, smart, and learned what you wanted him to do. They are both from the local Humane Society.

The two we have now are very nice dogs, but they lack his attention span, and the teaching is far more repetitive.

Thor is the White & Brown one, the Black & White is Lucy, she is doing very well. 

South Mt Beacon is near the Beacon Newburgh Bridge, and Anthony's Nose is overlooking the Bear Mtn Bridge. My Stepson is with my wife in the first pic.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Is that you in the 2nd pic?


----------



## MustangMike

That is me in 2010. That pic (and another) were taken by a professional photographer who just happened to run into us right after we got him from the Humane Society. She did a little article and put both pictures in a local (weekly) paper.

How have U been doing?


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> Ford 9" story.
> 
> My bro in law and his dad have done a lot of work on cars. One time many years ago they decided to have a contest to see who could break the windshield of an old rusted out Hudson Hornet. They kept throwing larger and larger steel pieces at it and the windshield wouldn't break. Finally one of them took a complete 9" center section and he-manned it over their head. It bounced off the windshield without even cracking it. They then wisely chose to give up on the contest.
> 
> They definitely don't make things like they used to.



Was bulletproof glass even an option on those cars? Maybe it was just a "light duty" differential?



Jakers said:


> ive never had the patience for setting all the lash and pinion depth. the removing and replacing shims isnt that bad, its when you have to press off the bearings to get at the shims that gets to me... Dana 44 and 60 axles were good for that


The trick is to buy a spare bearings and use a hone to "open up" the inside diameter so they can be installed and removed without the press. I own a set of "special" bearings for several different models of differential. Unfortunately with the Dana there's no way to make the pinion races smaller so you just have to fight where they have shims underneath them.




MechanicMatt said:


> Actually, the part I hate is getting the old bearings off. A press makes putting the new pinion together a breaze, its getting the shim under the old bearing that sucks. Cutoff wheel and air hammer with chisel, still no fun.


Toss the air chisel. Cut the cages with the cutting pliers and peel apart so the rollers fall out then cut the inner part of the bearing down and diagonally with the cutoff wheel. Cut extremely close to the pinion / carrier all the way down, curving the cut if needed to avoid contacting the pinion / carrier. Start with a worn wheel so the OD is smaller and don't be afraid of putting the cutoff wheel on a 90 degree die grinder to get better access. Drive the chisel into the cut from the end, not from the bearing face, so you don't bottom out the cutting edge on the metal underneath. When done correctly it will take one or two hits with a regular chisel and 2# hammer and the bearing will split wide open. I usually don't even have to cut the bottom 1/8 of the bearing anymore.

Drove by the house where the old gent offered me some trees last weekend. From a different angle there's quite a bit of wood in there but some of it looks like heavy leaners. It's going to be fun when that time comes.


----------



## olyman

MechanicMatt said:


> Talked to my neighbor today about this springs scrounging. Offered me f550 dump and kubota to use. Only problem is that big truck gets thirsty.


 true dat,, but that big truck,, will do lotta big work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> @SteveSS Is that an American Bulldog? Looks just like my old male from Alan Scott.


There's some in there for sure. He was a stray when we picked him up, so no way to tell for sure.



MustangMike said:


> Sounds like you will be pulling the trigger on a couple of nice saws, tell us about the 441 deal.


I picked it up from a tree service guy who said it lost compression during use. He was close enough to a dealer, that he put it aside and went and bought another without looking too closely at it. Sold it to me for for a C-note. I took the covers off and the spark plug was flopping loose and had been cross threaded at some point. I was able to find enough thread to get a new plug snugged in and she fired right up. It will need a helicoil real soon, and after a new bar and a couple chains, I think I'm into it for about $215 right now. I ran it for about an hour pretty hard yesterday without an issue. My Stihl dealer quoted $30 to put in a helicoil. Aside from needing to be torn down and given a bath, it's in great shape.

The big-bore Makita that I bought shows to be delivered tomorrow on UPS site, so I guess I better take it easy on saw purchases for a while.


----------



## MustangMike

U have been bit with the CAD!!!

For $60 you can get UR dog DNA tested, it will tell U everything. I'm regretting we never did it for the "old boy". We did it for both of our current dogs, it may surprise U! (3 flavors in one, 5 in the other)

The 362 C should have close to the power of a non-C 441, and lighter & smaller. The 441 is a good saw, most of the work I did to convert the Ash logs to 6.5" square post & beam was done with my 441. The only thing I did not like about the 441 is that I could not cut stumps as close to the ground as I could with the 044. 

I think you will like all 3 of them saws, but keep us posted, U know we are like little kids about this stuff!


----------



## dancan

Yup , great afternoon .


----------



## Mill_wannabe

Nice load, Dan!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dan, how many years ahead are you trying to get?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I know my uncle gets pissed at me when I tell him to take it easy, but I think we all can use that advice sometimes. My buddy WaynO that I do a fair bit of firewood cutting with was over to plow my driveway, he told me he has to go in and have a hernia fixed. I tried telling him that he needs to slow it down being 63. He just about smacked me and told me that I'm no one to talk, lectured me about how I abuse my body I won't make it to 60 and be able to do firewood. Well he got me thinking, maybe I'll start noodling and quartering a few more biggies before I try moving them into the truck.


----------



## dancan

But , today definitely looked like it was going to be a bad day 








Took it apart and found that the axle nut had backed off , no cotter pin to be found , luckily , a carpenter happened by and had a nail in his pocket so we were back on the road in no time 







Leaning trees were falling soon there after .













In no time we had a load to haul out and still polly 2 more loads hauled out to the road to collect 












It really was a great day 

I did give my plastic barrel cone a beatdown today , it hit 1 stump or rock at speed , thot it was going to pop apart at the bolts LOL
I did give it an awful crease/dent latter in the day hauling a 12" to 14" at the butt tree length maple when it fetched up against a 3" maple sapling of all things , but it still didn't pop apart lol .
I'm pretty sure I'll get it back into shape after I haul some smaller ones with it .
So far , the metal cone rules lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

My sister called me one morning, her (at the time) husband was going fishing and the trailer wheel fell off. I was half asleep untill I realized she said fell off. I asked her where it was, loaded up and headed out to fix it. Packing a wheel bearing is a breaze at the shop, it gets real exciting doing it with traffic buzzing buy at 45 mph.


----------



## dancan

Tow truck Matt , tow truck ....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, that means that jack-ass would have had to spend money.


----------



## dancan

Well, being in the same trade Matt , I draw the line at road side service unless it's in a parking lot and only involves a tire or battery , other than that , it gets towed 
Unless it's mine LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Nasty storm headin' your way Dan. Blizzard warnings posted here. May get a couple feet of snow out of this one.


----------



## dancan

Yup , we got the warnings up here as well , calling for 8" then rain so my bare ground will be gone , 
Cantdog out on your coast was pushin snow today so he could make room for the snow and the snow and the snow and the snow that he's expecting there .
I like rain LOL


----------



## mainewoods

By the sounds of it, this "blow" is gonna net you some more leaners for sure. Better put that Ronco inside where it's safe and warm!


----------



## dancan

After the rain we just had the ground is still frozen so I don't think the trees will topple  But , one can always hope 
We did take a quick walk past where I was yesterday , found a few weekends worth of leaners 
Not sure who owns them 
Jerry (Pioneergut600) will work on that this week to make sure it's within the boundaries of my "Permit" because we spotted at least a couple or more cord of leaning hardwood all in a close proximity  
I hope it's in permit area LOL If not , gonna try to find out who owns it .


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> Nasty storm headin' your way Dan. Blizzard warnings posted here. May get a couple feet of snow out of this one.


!! good luck with all that pretty white stuff... if you get to much "PLEASE" send some our way!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

Not sure if the winds are expected to hit you, but the forecasted 60mph breeze ought to help you loosen up some roots if they do!


----------



## mainewoods

Been great in the woods for a while now, we have been in a snow drought. Looks like that is about to come to a sudden halt. 20-30 inches, forecast for my area.


----------



## tla100

I had a cotter pin mysteriously fall out of my old Polaris 400 ATV, going down the gravel about 35-40. Not cool, luckily just went in ditch n didn't roll. 

Brother had tie rod break on the old Allis 190 going down the road to in high gear. Luckily just ditched it too and no wagons/load on.


----------



## dancan

Been lucky here so far , snow during the week mostly gone by the a weekend .


----------



## 1project2many

We've been getting snow on weekends down here. It only took about 3 hrs to clear the bus parking lot today. That wasn't too bad but the shop is a mess. We've got too many vehicles awaiting work right now and they're blocking everything. Tomorrow's going to be a day of moving stuff around in prep for Tuesday. Two different stations put the shop in an area of max local snow, 24"-28" worth, while the house is only at 23". I've got to gas up the Suburban and get fuel for the generator and snowblowers. I'm thinking maybe I should repair my big blower tomorrow night but that means pulling the drive assy to swap the belts and take off the augers.

After the bus lot, shop, and house I won't have much energy left for scrounging. @chucker, I'll leave a pile of snow for you at the bottom of the driveway. Take what ya want, just don't make too much noise as I'll be sleeping.


----------



## Coro cutter

No snow here but it's hot as 25-30 degrees 77-86 F went scrounging some wood today can't spell what it is called but it's in the wattle family of trees. Wil put up a pic or two. Anyway the land owners turned up and it's turned into more and more and more wood maybe 100-150 7x5 trailer loads with a cage that holds 3mtrs plus another trailer that holds about the same


----------



## MustangMike

We got 7" on Sat, finally got to put that ATV plow to good use, and 2' (+/-) predicted for today/tomorrow. S/B fun!

Yesterday it was above freezing, so I took the Grandson's sleigh riding. Once the stuff got packed down, it was a chore to stop them before they went further downhill and into the stream. My daughter was supposed to send me pics and even a video, but nothing yet. 

Unfortunately, we did not get a video of the first time I tried to stop their sled (they were both in one sled). Let's just say I can still do some acrobatics. My daughter says I went way up in the air, but I did not let go of the front of that sled, and we all ended up about 15' further down the hill, with my body cross blocking the sled. It was FUN!

Matt, I did not get mad at U, and U know the secret, just stay in shape!

Good luck with the storm everyone. I'm recharging batteries and have some extra gas on hand for the ATV or Generator, whichever needs it!


----------



## dancan

I just got in from getting ready for our first major snow event of the season , the little Bota with the loader is all fuelled up and ready , dug out the snow shovels , I fired up my little MEP015 to make sure it still runs , if we loose power for a bit it'll run my furnace fans to keep the house warm and power up a few lights and the wife put away the 2 extra loader buckets of scrounged wood in the porch , I've got plenty of food so I say "Bring it on !!!"


----------



## 1project2many

Coro cutter said:


> No snow here but it's hot as 25-30 degrees 77-86 F went scrounging some wood today can't spell what it is called but it's in the wattle family of trees. Wil put up a pic or two. Anyway the land owners turned up and it's turned into more and more and more wood maybe 100-150 7x5 trailer loads with a cage that holds 3mtrs plus another trailer that holds about the same



So how's that wood burn? Long burn times or is it lightweight and up in smoke right away?

Weather related: The vehicles are arranged here at the house. At work all the buses are lined up on one end of the parking lot and the shop is organized well enough for cleanup operations. The big snow blower is repaired, the old one is just as good as it's always been, and the generator is fueled and ready to run. The wood box is overstuffed and everyone's home for the day tomorrow except me. Gotta make the trek into town to make a couple of passes through the lot, around the shop, clean up what the city doesn't. I just love being essential personnel. But I saw something tonight I've never seen before. Twenty miles of interstate heading south was nearly bumper with utility trucks and there was a line of 'em at the toll booth that had to be thirty trucks long. I worked for the phone company years ago and I never saw that many trucks in one area. It's actually kind of impressive.

Here's to the next few days.


----------



## MustangMike

So far not as bad as anticipated, cleared about 8" this morning, but it is still cold & windy, and still coming down, so we will see. I think they got it much worse a few miles to the East.

The ATV is a beast compared to the old lawn tractor, and that 5' plow works nice.

Mid teens and very windy, but I dressed so well for it, I did not want to come back in!


----------



## mainewoods

Snowing at the rate of 2"-3" an hour with 40 mph winds - air temp *8. Only expected to get 2' in my neck of the woods, worse south of here. Already see 2 new blow downs up on the hill. Looks like I have some scrounging to do---------maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Red97

I think this will be my best score of the winter.

 The white building is my wood shed. Power line clearing I asked them to leave the logs in lengths. 6-8 2ft trees.


----------



## 1project2many

Red97 said:


> I think this will be my best score of the winter.



Nice. What's that vine? It's pretty good size. 
I pulled a bunch of dead Elm down that was covered in vines so I cut 'em and stacked 'em. They burned ok... as well as Poplar, anyway.


----------



## Ambull01

Check out this awesome score I found on CL!

"Sweet gum tree - was going to use for wood turning but would make good firewood, whole logs would need to be split. Come get it and haul it away and enjoy in your fireplace."


----------



## MustangMike

Be careful burning vines. If U burn Poison Ivy, it can get in your lungs and even be fatal. Large Poison Ivy vines are generally hairy.


----------



## dancan

Well , I'd like to thank them New Englanders for taking the bulk of the snow , I only got a couple of inches LOL
Sure gonna be easier to get into the woods this weekend , 1'+ of snow makes for a whole bunch more work .


----------



## MechanicMatt

I only got three inches of snow, looks like the guys to the east got nailed


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Only about 6" here. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## 1project2many

This is what we got at work but the towns just south of us got more.


----------



## svk

Q: What do you call a savings account dedicated to purchase Osage Orange seedlings?



Wait



Wait



Wait


A: Hedge Fund

Sorry for the bad humor. That just went through my head.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Q: What do you call a savings account dedicated to purchase Osage Orange seedlings?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Wait
> 
> 
> A: Hedge Fund
> 
> Sorry for the bad humor. That just went through my head.



Nice lol. You must be stuck in the house with a ton of snow outside.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nice lol. You must be stuck in the house with a ton of snow outside.


We've got patches of bare grass here lol.


----------



## cre73

Ambull01 said:


> Check out this awesome score I found on CL!
> 
> "Sweet gum tree - was going to use for wood turning but would make good firewood, whole logs would need to be split. Come get it and haul it away and enjoy in your fireplace."


 

Have fun splitting that, I picked up a big load at a local tree dump. What a pain even with the splitter. Started just burning the whole rounds in my shop wood burner.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> A: Hedge Fund . .


 Or cash set aside for a big saw . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

cre73 said:


> Have fun splitting that, I picked up a big load at a local tree dump. What a pain even with the splitter. Started just burning the whole rounds in my shop wood burner.



Oh I'm not getting that stuff. I meant it as a joke. Tried splitting some sweetgum that I accidentally picked up from a roadside scrounge. Big mistake.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Oh I'm not getting that stuff. I meant it as a joke. Tried splitting some sweetgum that I accidentally picked up from a roadside scrounge. Big mistake.



Yep, cut to full length and trying to hand split, yeech. I did some big ones with the big splitter here when it was working, they split fine, just had to hatchet some strings off, but that is/was a mambo heavy duty splitter, too.

Anymore, sweetgum or elm, I am cutting roughly around 5 inch cookies off the main trunk, then letting them sit until well cracked, then busting them up into pie slices splits.


----------



## Ambull01

BTW, anyone know if @zogger is fully healed from his Jesus on a donkey reenactment?


----------



## Ambull01

Woops I was a bit late ^. Promise I didn't see his post above. I was interrupted from posting the above reply. I'm trying to see if a solar company will install free solar panels on my house and I pay them a reduced energy monthly charge. Sounds great to me. I'm not too crazy about my electricity company.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> BTW, anyone know if @zogger is fully healed from his Jesus on a donkey reenactment?



Not even close, still hobbling. I keep wanting to walk the top part of my leg off the bottom part, it's like the kneecap wants to slide completely off. Just came in awhile ago taking hay out, about couldn't do it. It sucks, but, I'm still moving. Straight ahead on flat ground isn't too bad, kneeling down or turning sideways is sorta iffy. Almost fallen dozens of times.

Right up there in the top five of stupidest things I have ever done.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Not even close, still hobbling. I keep wanting to walk the top part of my leg off the bottom part, it's like the kneecap wants to slide completely off. Just came in awhile ago taking hay out, about couldn't do it. It sucks, but, I'm still moving. Straight ahead on flat ground isn't too bad, kneeling down or turning sideways is sorta iffy. Almost fallen dozens of times.
> 
> Right up there in the top five of stupidest things I have ever done.


Take er easy and let it heal. We need a picture the next time you ride a donkey!


----------



## X-S-FLA

Ambull01 said:


> Woops I was a bit late ^. Promise I didn't see his post above. I was interrupted from posting the above reply. I'm trying to see if a solar company will install free solar panels on my house and I pay them a reduced energy monthly charge. Sounds great to me. I'm not too crazy about my electricity company.


hmmm, a suggestion:
If they do install panels on your house, they are required, by law, to install an auto-disconnect in the event of a grid outage.
When that happens, you're SOL for power (and back to the genny). I don't suggest this lightly but here goes: Why not install
your own system (off-grid) with a battery bank to capture the sun's juice. This way, brown-out, black-out, spikes; you'll have clean
power regardless of grid-state. Now, having said that, this type of system's not for the faint-o-heart, nor will it power your
whole house but can take care of the critical loads, e.g., fridge, lighting, sat system, other comms. I did this just before Wilma hit
us and my neighbors were freaked out. I'm only saving 10 bucks a month but I've got guaranteed power in the event...
My startup cost was about 9K doing all myself. The battery bank (2K) will be replaced every 5 years or so.
mike


----------



## SteveSS

Ouch! What did the doc have to say about it, Zogger?


----------



## MustangMike

Beware of "FREE" things, ALWAYS!


----------



## 1project2many

Interesting tip, X-S-FLA. Thanks.

Solar installations usually provide an opportunity to get an "energy credit." Those credits can be sold, leased, or lent. Power company installations usually keep those credits and give you nothing. And the credit needs to be monitored... some power companies charge for monitoring the credit they keep! And, most power companies don't pay for excess electricity. They only offer a credit on your bill (not the energy credit above) when you use more than you make. Potentially you could live there for years, rack up thousands in "credit," and never get a thing for it.

But you could also install stadium lighting and cut scrounged firewood with an electric chainsaw well into the night for free!


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> Ouch! What did the doc have to say about it, Zogger?



err..uhh...ole doc zogsacracken said to take it easy, watch sharp turns, and am allowed two aspirin to go to sleep on. 

Any photos in the future of me riding on something will be either photoshopped, or on something with an engine....  

although my abbreviated bucking donkey ride would have made a hilarious youtube "Hey ya'all, hold my beer and watch this"! vid hehehe

as the kids say EPIC fail......


----------



## MustangMike

I remember when I was in my early teens we visited my cousin up on the Dairy Farm. At the time, he happened to have two Shetland Ponies and a Quarter Horse. He asked me if I wanted to ride, and I of course said yes, so he put me on one of the ponies, no saddle, just a bridal. He then got on the Quarter Horse and proceeded to go full tilt weaving in and out of the farm equipment, and the pony dutifully followed him, no matter what I did.

I thought my life was over, I held on to that poor pony's mane so tight I can't tell you, and somehow I managed to stay on the darn thing. It was an experience I will likely never forget, I'm just glad it did not end badly!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Yep, cut to full length and trying to hand split, yeech. I did some big ones with the big splitter here when it was working, they split fine, just had to hatchet some strings off, but that is/was a mambo heavy duty splitter, too.
> 
> Anymore, sweetgum or elm, I am cutting roughly around 5 inch cookies off the main trunk, then letting them sit until well cracked, then busting them up into pie slices splits.
> 
> Not even close, still hobbling. I keep wanting to walk the top part of my leg off the bottom part, it's like the kneecap wants to slide completely off. Just came in awhile ago taking hay out, about couldn't do it. It sucks, but, I'm still moving. Straight ahead on flat ground isn't too bad, kneeling down or turning sideways is sorta iffy. Almost fallen dozens of times.
> 
> Right up there in the top five of stupidest things I have ever done.



I've done the whole cookie cutting and splitting thing but think I'll just pass on stuff I need to do that on. It splits a lot easier that way for sure but it really messes up my stacking job lol. I don't know what the hell to do with all the odd shaped pieces so I usually just toss them on the very top of the stack when I reach my desired height. 

Sounds about like my ankles. I have 80 year old woman ankles. Probably from spraining them so often. High arches in military combat boots with a heavy rucksack is a recipe for disaster. 



X-S-FLA said:


> hmmm, a suggestion:
> If they do install panels on your house, they are required, by law, to install an auto-disconnect in the event of a grid outage.
> When that happens, you're SOL for power (and back to the genny). I don't suggest this lightly but here goes: Why not install
> your own system (off-grid) with a battery bank to capture the sun's juice. This way, brown-out, black-out, spikes; you'll have clean
> power regardless of grid-state. Now, having said that, this type of system's not for the faint-o-heart, nor will it power your
> whole house but can take care of the critical loads, e.g., fridge, lighting, sat system, other comms. I did this just before Wilma hit
> us and my neighbors were freaked out. I'm only saving 10 bucks a month but I've got guaranteed power in the event...
> My startup cost was about 9K doing all myself. The battery bank (2K) will be replaced every 5 years or so.
> mike



That's interesting. I just found out about this whole thing so I have a lot of researching to do before I commit to anything. The company that will install the panels isn't my power company. I'm supposed to pay them monthly at a reduced rate for my power usage. From what I've read, they don't connect to my power company. Not really sure how everything works right now but I'll find out. For better or worse I don't really trust anyone, especially if it doesn't make sense to me/I can't figure something out. 



1project2many said:


> Interesting tip, X-S-FLA. Thanks.
> 
> Solar installations usually provide an opportunity to get an "energy credit." Those credits can be sold, leased, or lent. Power company installations usually keep those credits and give you nothing. And the credit needs to be monitored... some power companies charge for monitoring the credit they keep! And, most power companies don't pay for excess electricity. They only offer a credit on your bill (not the energy credit above) when you use more than you make. Potentially you could live there for years, rack up thousands in "credit," and never get a thing for it.
> 
> But you could also install stadium lighting and cut scrounged firewood with an electric chainsaw well into the night for free!



Oh hell yes. I'm going to put some of those spot lights that shine on your house all night. Put them all around to piss off my neighbors. Electric chainsaws sounds great too. Have to see how loud they are. If they're relatively soft that means I can cut wood in the wee morning hours!



zogger said:


> err..uhh...ole doc zogsacracken said to take it easy, watch sharp turns, and am allowed two aspirin to go to sleep on.
> 
> Any photos in the future of me riding on something will be either photoshopped, or on something with an engine....
> 
> although my abbreviated bucking donkey ride would have made a hilarious youtube "Hey ya'all, hold my beer and watch this"! vid hehehe
> 
> as the kids say EPIC fail......



lol. Yep, I would have love to see that vid.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Electric chainsaws sounds great too. Have to see how loud they are. If they're relatively soft that means I can cut wood in the wee morning hours!



Most electric chainsaws are about as loud as a reciprocating saw (Sawzall). Battery saws are even quieter. Crosscut or bow saw would be the quietest. Can use them all in your garage as well!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

here's yesterday and today's wood hauling. sorry the pics suck. mostly oak but a couple of ash.


----------



## MountainHigh

Here in the mountains it was *61*F in the sun yesterday and today!!! No shirt, soaking up the winter sun while jogging with the dogs. Dips close to freezing at night, but this is one crazy warm winter out here. Only one small snowfall of about 2" back in Dec and nothing since.


----------



## 1project2many

MountainHigh said:


> *61*F in the sun yesterday and today!!! No shirt, soaking up the winter sun while jogging with the dogs.



61?? We used to get Chinook winds in MT but I'm thinking you're too far west for those?


----------



## MustangMike

Just below 30 here and another 2" of Snow this morning (on top of the foot we already have). It will drop to 5 tonight, and stay cold through till Wed. I'll be out with the plow again shortly. It took a while before I needed it, but I've been getting my money's worth out of that ATV plow lately.

Great to see you back Mtn, enjoy that warm weather.

Here is a pic my daughter sent me from taking the Grandsons sledding on Sun


----------



## greendohn

A load of Ash followed me home Wednesday with =out a lot of work,,well under 1 tank of fuel in
Uncle Ache and homeward bound,


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of Ash there, just starting to turn.

Your pics demonstrate something I have warned about in the past, Ash can appear to be solid on the outside, but punky on the inside, and not always just in the middle. Always be careful when dropping dead Ash.


----------



## greendohn

MustangMike said:


> Nice load of Ash there, just starting to turn.
> 
> Your pics demonstrate something I have warned about in the past, Ash can appear to be solid on the outside, but punky on the inside, and not always just in the middle. Always be careful when dropping dead Ash.



Yep, I've been suckered with some downed Ash down along the river,,looked rock solid, got it home and started splitting only to find it was frozen "punk" and wasn't worth campfire wood!!
99% of the wood I cut is "Tops" left over from timber sales, make a couple cuts and take a look, if it's not any good, I move on to the next.


----------



## Wayne68

Cut down a nice hard maple this afternoon at the father in laws farm, should be good burning next year. Got it all cleaned up and trained my future logger as well


----------



## MechanicMatt

Polar Vortex has hit zogger, 12* now and winchills are supposed to be -22* tonight, YIKES! Thank goodness there is plenty of wood stacked and ready to burn.


----------



## greendohn

MustangMike said:


> Nice load of Ash there, just starting to turn.
> 
> Your pics demonstrate something I have warned about in the past, Ash can appear to be solid on the outside, but punky on the inside, and not always just in the middle. Always be careful when dropping dead Ash.


 
re-read your post and now understand what you're saying. 
I have come across standing Ash that looked good and solid that is soft on one side, maybe 1/4 or 1/3 of the way thru. especially if a big limb had fallen off that side.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Got my scrounge on finally bottom left is oak rest is elm


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> Polar Vortex has hit zogger, 12* now and winchills are supposed to be -22* tonight, YIKES! Thank goodness there is plenty of wood stacked and ready to burn.



Well, ya'all just have some fun then! hahahaha!

That would chill my blains, that cold.. double yikes!

I'd be hibernatin hard in the chair...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Here, today, first frog of the year, heard it in one of the rut puddles in front of the barn.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I actually don't mind the cold, its just been non stop windy for two days now, I'm so sick of the wind drifts. Must have shoveled my sidewalk 20 timesin two days.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

MechanicMatt said:


> I actually don't mind the cold, its just been non stop windy for two days now, I'm so sick of the wind drifts. Must have shoveled my sidewalk 20 timesin two days.


That's what I got rid of my sidewalk and planted grass so I don't hafta shovel it again


----------



## Tjcole50

550xp ****... score from thuis morning after work


----------



## MustangMike

Wayne68, Like the looks of your saw & your helper! Just make sure you keep him safe.


----------



## Wayne68

Thanks Mike. Mom always keeps him away from the dangerous stuff when I cut, he just moves in for the easy work and photo ops lol. He helped drive in the wedge for that cut. Kids need to be exposed to a little manual labour and enjoy the great outdoors though I think.


----------



## mainewoods

I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.View attachment 399879



The dairy I worked on up there had all the buildings except the haybarn connected, so you didn't have to go outside much when it was super nasty. The first building you hit from the house (via enclosed walkway/mudroom) was the woodshed, around 15 or better cord inside.


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.View attachment 399879



Don't have to worry about the septic freezing with a good blanket of insulation like that Clint.


----------



## 1project2many

MechanicMatt said:


> I actually don't mind the cold, its just been non stop windy for two days now, I'm so sick of the wind drifts. Must have shoveled my sidewalk 20 timesin two days.



Yep. Plow snow to the end of the lot, back up for another pass, wind has blown snow right back into parking lot. I finally got a break, plowed the whole thing, and took a picture to prove it was done at some point. Wind was blowing again as I left.



mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.


No chance of doing anything with scrounged wood right now except maybe burning it. I think I'll take the family down to breakfast while I'm planning what species to burn in sacrifice to the gods of sun and heat


----------



## MustangMike

mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.View attachment 399879



"What it's like to be from Maine"


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Zog, enuff already
You can turn off the Polar Vortex anytime.
Cold and windy, what the Vikings and Yoopers call Sweater weather.
I'm burning anything I can get into the stove, Ash, Maple, Palonia and ice covered Oak. from the ice storm couple weeks back.
Love that Palonia, high heat, low ash, nice coals and nobody wants it. orignally planted for fence posts to relace cedar.
My first load came from a pile buried in a bog, bark had slipped and soaking wet, was in there over five years.
Dried it, split it, stringy fiber, and burned it. What a surprise. better than maple. almost like oak.
It has a very shallow root system and get blown over easy.
Time to leave, have to feed the smoke dragon, can feel the chill coming.
Hope that woodchuck don't see his shadow tomorrow, had enuff sweater weather.
My pine is burried and more snow tonight, something to look for after the thaw.
Got another load of pine, just across the road, neighbor had four big ones removed.
All mine, all 36"x 20', come and get them. Have to cut some cookies, he wants to make some table tops.
Time to break out Dolly 7900 with the 32" bar, just happen to have fresh chain.
Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be still needed and wanted.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Hey Zog, enuff already
> You can turn off the Polar Vortex anytime.
> Cold and windy, what the Vikings and Yoopers call Sweater weather.
> I'm burning anything I can get into the stove, Ash, Maple, Palonia and ice covered Oak. from the ice storm couple weeks back.
> Love that Palonia, high heat, low ash, nice coals and nobody wants it. orignally planted for fence posts to relace cedar.
> My first load came from a pile buried in a bog, bark had slipped and soaking wet, was in there over five years.
> Dried it, split it, stringy fiber, and burned it. What a surprise. better than maple. almost like oak.
> It has a very shallow root system and get blown over easy.
> Time to leave, have to feed the smoke dragon, can feel the chill coming.
> Hope that woodchuck don't see his shadow tomorrow, had enuff sweater weather.
> My pine is burried and more snow tonight, something to look for after the thaw.
> Got another load of pine, just across the road, neighbor had four big ones removed.
> All mine, all 36"x 20', come and get them. Have to cut some cookies, he wants to make some table tops.
> Time to break out Dolly 7900 with the 32" bar, just happen to have fresh chain.
> Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be still needed and wanted.



Ha! Weather guessers had it pretty close here, estimated start of polar...err..monsoon was 1pm, started at 1:07. Had all my chores done, all critters fed, wheelbarrow and a half more wood brought in. Put some flat rocks then covered with pea gravel in front of the ratsun and drove it up on it to give me a little back slope so the bed doesn't fill up anymore, this is cool....

I am not going out cutting until the old donkey knee heals up better though. The cutting part I could probably handle (as long as I am not a tard and don't need to jump outta the way..), the humping rounds out..no, not yet, too easy to get a little off and maybe lose the whole leg, pop the kneecap off or something. It's healing, so gonna leave it alone and not push hard, as long as it takes.


----------



## olyman

Sawdust inspector said:


> That's what I got rid of my sidewalk and planted grass so I don't hafta shovel it again


 cant do it in this town. theyd hire someone,,to put it back in,,and youd pay for it!!!!!


----------



## dancan

olyman said:


> cant do it in this town. theyd hire someone,,to put it back in,,and youd pay for it!!!!!



I liked that so I could unlike that ,,,Daum city bylaw police


----------



## dancan

Sunny here today but the temps and wind sure bring the windthrill down to the "It Sucks !" themps of --10 to -15F in the open 
Only a couple of inches of snow so I made a beeline for the treed area to block some of the winds , there I found some leaners so I dropped and winched them out to the road .


----------



## olyman

dancan said:


> I liked that so I could unlike that ,,,Daum city bylaw police


 got that right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass.



Garlic bulbs are coming up in my neck of the woods! 



A hurried and small scrounge at about the 3000' foot level yesterday - still no snow, just raining now.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice!! I planted two varieties of garlic this year. My first time, so hoping for some success. Nice wood haul as well.


----------



## MountainHigh

SteveSS said:


> Nice!! I planted two varieties of garlic this year. My first time, so hoping for some success. Nice wood haul as well.



Ahhhh, good, another garlic grower in our midst  I've been growing garlic as a hobby for about 25 years now. Tried about a dozen varieties over the years and always come back to my BIG,HOT, Russian Purple Stripe that evidently was smuggled into Canada as seed in a grandmother's stockings around 1900 (or so the story goes from a decendent great grandson I got my original garlic from). What varieties did you plant?


----------



## SteveSS

Romanian Red, and Inchellium (sp?) Red. One hard neck and one soft.....I don't remember which is which.


----------



## mainewoods

Planted 350 German White hard neck this fall, not sure where they are right now. LOL


----------



## hamish

mainewoods said:


> I'd give anything to see a leaf - a twig - or a blade of grass. Pretty tough slogging through the wood lot right now. Added about 40" of white gold in the last few days, with another foot on the way. Ain't I the lucky one.View attachment 399879


Wish you could send some of that white stuff up this ways. Its been a terrible winter, not enough snow to insulate things, on the verge of atv or snowmobile, varies daily. Praying for more snow. Only benefit is the ice is thick and dark, just gonna be a pain harvesting any this year.


----------



## MustangMike

We got snow falling again as I write, they are predicting another 8" here. Hey, it's winter! Just wish it came before Tax Season!


----------



## Jakers

We had a brown Christmas, a brown New Year, a brown superbowl, and we are heading for a brown Valentine's day as well. I usually make my winter money on snow removal but that's not happening this year. Too mild to sell wood too. It a scratch and save winter for sure


----------



## MustangMike

We had a good snow in Nov, then Dec was fairly warm. Been cold enough in Jan, and a good amount of snow recently. Hi temp has been under 20 on several days, and a lot of wind also.

Seems like a lot of years recently we have a White Thanksgiving and a Green Christmas! Mother Nature is going through the "change"!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> We had a good snow in Nov, then Dec was fairly warm. Been cold enough in Jan, and a good amount of snow recently. Hi temp has been under 20 on several days, and a lot of wind also.
> 
> Seems like a lot of years recently we have a White Thanksgiving and a Green Christmas! Mother Nature is going through the "change"!



I'm cool with it as long as we don't get any severe "hot flashes"


----------



## Greenthorn

MountainHigh said:


> Garlic bulbs are coming up in my neck of the woods!
> View attachment 400003



Cool more garlic growers! We usually plant about 400 - 500 each year. I just did my nails, ain't they cute?


----------



## MustangMike

Just got done plowing another 8", but it is still coming down, in the teens & windy! And I got appointments later.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Just got done plowing another 8", but it is still coming down, in the teens & windy! And I got appointments later.



Finally had a few flurries of white dirt this morning, but nothing major. Freaking cold now though, temp dropping fast.

Never any road plowing around here, when it comes down, it stays until driven over and melted. One exception, but I didn't see it. Boss told me storm of the century in 93 he took his own road grader and did the road all the way to the interstate (about 5 miles) so the chicken feed trucks could get in.

I think the state sands bridges and down in atlanta they have plow trucks.


----------



## MustangMike

When I worked for the moving co (mid 1970s) I was driving an 18 wheeler down in Atlanta when they had one of their 1st snows in years, those people did not have a clue! Cars off the road all over the place, was like they thought they could just drive normal in it. Very Scary!

FYI, we were transporting museum paintings (from NY to Atlanta) for an exhibit. The only reason they used 18 wheelers (only 4 paintings per load) was for the increased insurance. There was a rash of art thefts at the time, and we were ordered not to leave the truck unmanned for any reason. My 870 literally rode shotgun with us.


----------



## Wayne68

This is last nights snowfall. Going to be a busy day now


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> When I worked for the moving co (mid 1970s) I was driving an 18 wheeler down in Atlanta when they had one of their 1st snows in years, those people did not have a clue! Cars off the road all over the place, was like they thought they could just drive normal in it. Very Scary!
> 
> FYI, we were transporting museum paintings (from NY to Atlanta) for an exhibit. The only reason they used 18 wheelers (only 4 paintings per load) was for the increased insurance. There was a rash of art thefts at the time, and we were ordered not to leave the truck unmanned for any reason. My 870 literally rode shotgun with us.



Ya, there's just not enough snow for anyone to really get used to it.

Vehicles here are equipped to drive on hard surface roads, and then in the mud..but not snow. And ice, fergit it....

I did last year during the big snow/ice storm just for a hoot, to see if I could still do it, up to the country store and back..took me a long time, too. And if I had waited 1/2 hour or so more, nope, couldn't have done it, except maybe with chains.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Chains! That's what people should be using more of on these snowy roads. 

I was able to drag wood around the back of my house with the 2wd '86 Chebby yesterday, pushing 6" of snow, because I had chains on. 

They are even better than bias ply tires, in my opinion.


----------



## MountainHigh

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 400129
> 
> 
> Cool more garlic growers! We usually plant about 400 - 500 each year. I just did my nails, ain't they cute?



Nice garlic! I'm going to have to clean mine up this year and then take the photo ... and the nails look, 'ahem' ... 'pretty' as well


----------



## wudpirat

Chains,-- The only things that work on ice.
Have a pair for the Honda 4x4 Rancher and needed them more than once.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm a fan of the new cable chains. Got the previous Mustang stuck down a long dirt uphill driveway when an unpredicted snow came a few years ago.

Put the cable chains on it, and it went up like a tractor! And now they make them with an extra break in them to make installation easier.

They go into the trunk of the Mustang every winter, even though I only needed them once.

I've also used them on the 4wd to get to my upstate property (2 mi in on a 4wd rd) when the rd is icy. They work well.


----------



## Ambull01

Okay I need a real honest answer. I know there's a lot of variables involved but what kind of time frame am I looking at to cure white oak? The lady I contacted months ago through a local forum finally responded to my last message and told me I can make a time to cut up all her downed oak trees. Also has several dead standing ones I can have.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Hey Zog, enuff already
> You can turn off the Polar Vortex anytime.
> Cold and windy, what the Vikings and Yoopers call Sweater weather.
> I'm burning anything I can get into the stove, Ash, Maple, Palonia and ice covered Oak. from the ice storm couple weeks back.
> Love that Palonia, high heat, low ash, nice coals and nobody wants it. orignally planted for fence posts to relace cedar.
> My first load came from a pile buried in a bog, bark had slipped and soaking wet, was in there over five years.
> Dried it, split it, stringy fiber, and burned it. What a surprise. better than maple. almost like oak.
> It has a very shallow root system and get blown over easy.
> Time to leave, have to feed the smoke dragon, can feel the chill coming.
> Hope that woodchuck don't see his shadow tomorrow, had enuff sweater weather.
> My pine is burried and more snow tonight, something to look for after the thaw.
> Got another load of pine, just across the road, neighbor had four big ones removed.
> All mine, all 36"x 20', come and get them. Have to cut some cookies, he wants to make some table tops.
> Time to break out Dolly 7900 with the 32" bar, just happen to have fresh chain.
> Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be still needed and wanted.



You know I really like your sentence/writing structure. It feels like I'm reading a poem. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Okay I need a real honest answer. I know there's a lot of variables involved but what kind of time frame am I looking at to cure white oak? The lady I contacted months ago through a local forum finally responded to my last message and told me I can make a time to cut up all her downed oak trees. Also has several dead standing ones I can have.


this will go against the "grain" of what most say but i had access to some W O tops that were cut late spring 2014. i cut them in Oct. and split some in Dec. checked the with the meter last week and they were running in the 12-16 % range.just threw some in the stove a few minutes ago. your results may vary depending on the type of saw you use.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> this will go against the "grain" of what most say but i had access to some W O tops that were cut late spring 2014. i cut them in Oct. and split some in Dec. checked the with the meter last week and they were running in the 12-16 % range.just threw some in the stove a few minutes ago. your results may vary depending on the type of saw you use.



Thank you sir. Sounds like it may be ready for me next year when I start burning. I don't have a Stihl though so it may be have a bit more moisture content.


----------



## SteveSS

Lot's of variables in play there also. How big are the trees and/or rounds? Tops or trunks? How big will the splits be? How long dead standing or on the ground? Etc....

I cut a dead standing W.O. this past summer that was still a bit green and you can knock the splits together now and they have a nice ring to them. I'm burning them now also. I think some folks have a tendency to over-exaggerate the drying time of oak. Either that, or they're cutting live trees and really need the extra dry time. I try not to cut live trees.

P.s.
My Makita is here. I haven't had the chance to cut anything with it yet, but I've started it and piss revved it a few times. It's a beast!


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Lot's of variables in play there also. How big are the trees and/or rounds? Tops or trunks? How big will the splits be? How long dead standing or on the ground? Etc....
> 
> I cut a dead standing W.O. this past summer that was still a bit green and you can knock the splits together now and they have a nice ring to them. I'm burning them now also. I think some folks have a tendency to over-exaggerate the drying time of oak. Either that, or they're cutting live trees and really need the extra dry time. I try not to cut live trees.
> 
> P.s.
> My Makita is here. I haven't had the chance to cut anything with it yet, but I've started it and piss revved it a few times. It's a beast!



Yep, variables every where. I'm hoping these things are huge suckers. Hopefully I'll have to quarter the things because they're so massive. I want an excuse and a definite location every week to run the Makita. 

How long was it dead standing? If you know. If you ever read about seasoned white oak on hearth you'll be convinced it needs 2-3 years to cure. I totally understand it's best to get the pieces really dry but come on now! 2-3 years is crazy. There has to be some kind of law of diminishing returns that applies to seasoned firewood. 

Awesome!!! I hope you keep me/us updated on how you like it. The BBK/79 OEM kit will probably be my next and last chainsaw related purchase (not counting b&c oil, 2 cycle oil, chains, etc).


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, variables every where. I'm hoping these things are huge suckers. Hopefully I'll have to quarter the things because they're so massive. I want an excuse and a definite location every week to run the Makita.
> 
> How long was it dead standing? If you know. If you ever read about seasoned white oak on hearth you'll be convinced it needs 2-3 years to cure. I totally understand it's best to get the pieces really dry but come on now! 2-3 years is crazy. There has to be some kind of law of diminishing returns that applies to seasoned firewood.
> 
> Awesome!!! I hope you keep me/us updated on how you like it. The BBK/79 OEM kit will probably be my next and last chainsaw related purchase (not counting b&c oil, 2 cycle oil, chains, etc).



My various oaks here will burn after a full good long summer and fall of drying, well stacked...but they burn much mo bettah after two summers. Much mo'.


----------



## wudpirat

Totaly agree with you SteveSS, you left out one variable, Do you need to burn it now ?
The last maple I scrounged, three months ago, is going into the stove right now.
It was half dead, rotten core, split it small, 3"x4" size and stacked it loose with a cover to keep off the rain.
My mm says it's 14-19%, close enough, works fine on a bed of hot coals.

Hey Reid, many years of practice, being a good BSer doesn't come easy. Many Thursdays at the gun club, solving the world's problems helps hone the delivery. A good joke. told properly also helps. ie
Have you heard the story of "Just Fred?" or the Nun at the airport? The guy in a terrible auto accedent asking for a preist and all that could be found was a Rabbi ?
Told properly, each will make you wet yourself.
Now where wus I going with this ???


----------



## MustangMike

White Oak dries faster than Red Oak, U will be fine for next year.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> My various oaks here will burn after a full good long summer and fall of drying, well stacked...but they burn much mo bettah after two summers. Much mo'.



See now that's what gets me. Keep thinking blank species of firewood will be good to go in blank months/year(s) but it will be so much better after whathaveyou. Sooo, I know I COULD burn it in X amount of time but I can't help wondering what it will be like if I waited.


----------



## MustangMike

It depends on the type of wood, how big U split it, how you stack it, where you stack it (sun or shade), etc, etc.

You are looking for answers on one can give you, but experience will teach you.

Also, the design of your wood stove will impact how well it digests things.

You can use some modestly seasoned Ash as a baseline of what it should do.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> See now that's what gets me. Keep thinking blank species of firewood will be good to go in blank months/year(s) but it will be so much better after whathaveyou. Sooo, I know I COULD burn it in X amount of time but I can't help wondering what it will be like if I waited.



Once you start burning and see what happens with your various species and sizes and length of time they dried..you'll get it.

I made an effort to get multiple years ahead, so now, no worries, anything I grab to go in the stove is about as dry as I can get it here. Still fun to check progress with the magic meter, but two years or better, it's all dry enough.


----------



## Jakers

Ambull, the best thing you could possibly do is to find as dry of wood as possible to burn this and next year. then experiment with the "green" stuff. see what burns when and what just sizzles in the stove. if you try to stay 2 years ahead on wood youll soon not remember what its even like to burn less than seasoned wood. i personally have burnt every species of local hardwood within one year of cutting. when its dry i think nothing of it but if i get some wet stuff in there, im cussing trying to get it to light. burr oak (close to white oak) will burn in one year but not very well. red oak the same. ash i can cut in the spring and burn in the fall easily as long as its split for a month or two of the warmer season. Elm i can cut and split standing green in mid june and burn it in september without a problem


----------



## MustangMike

Some pics of the addl 10" we got today, glad I got that ATV & plow this year! I plowed about 8" this morning, and it was still coming down at 3:00 when pics were taken.


----------



## Greenthorn

zogger said:


> Once you start burning and see what happens with your various species and sizes and length of time they dried..you'll get it.
> 
> I made an effort to get multiple years ahead, so now, no worries, anything I grab to go in the stove is about as dry as I can get it here. Still fun to check progress with the magic meter, but two years or better, it's all dry enough.



The only 3 trees I make sure is 2 years is Osage, Mulberry and Locust. Other than that 4-6 months seems to be good enough for most other live trees. I cut very few live trees, most deadwood I cut can be burned 1-2 weeks after splitting (usually elms ash and cherry around here) I never have had a creosote or smoke problem and that's how I've done it. Seems to work for me.


----------



## dancan

Moved a bunch of snow with the little Bota after supper , 8° out there and ice pellets coming down like rain .
Spoused to shoot up to 33° after midnight and turn to rain then drop to 8° by 8:00am  
I hope the week comes around to some scrounging weather for this weekend .
I'd hate to miss a weekend .


----------



## mainewoods

The only scrounging going on around here are the deer and turkey's. Over 50" in the last 10 days has put a damper on gettin' much wood out.


----------



## mainewoods

I did get 'em trained to make me some skiddah trails though. They eat the tops almost as fast as I drop 'em.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I think those are your pets!!!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It depends on the type of wood, how big U split it, how you stack it, where you stack it (sun or shade), etc, etc.
> 
> You are looking for answers on one can give you, but experience will teach you.
> 
> Also, the design of your wood stove will impact how well it digests things.
> 
> You can use some modestly seasoned Ash as a baseline of what it should do.



Roger that. I realize there are many variables involved but I was looking for a modest opinion on the issue. Seems like the Hearth site is filled with seasoned wood Nazis where the popular opinion is to season oak for at least 2 years but 3 is the number to shoot for. I was only looking for white oak since that's what the lady supposedly has. 




zogger said:


> Once you start burning and see what happens with your various species and sizes and length of time they dried..you'll get it.
> 
> I made an effort to get multiple years ahead, so now, no worries, anything I grab to go in the stove is about as dry as I can get it here. Still fun to check progress with the magic meter, but two years or better, it's all dry enough.



I've used the insert a few times to experiment. Seems like all the wood I have is too wet. It's a freaking pain to get started and it takes way too long before I can turn down the primary air. I have to drop the primary down by 1/8ths at a time vice 1/4. To get the red oak going I absolutely have to put in poplar and place the oak splits to the rear of the firebox. Even with the poplar in there I still struggle a bit to get it going. A few times I've felt like throwing the splits through the window. The poplar sat too long in my in-laws field so there was a ring of rot around the outer edges of the rounds. That rot is like a sponge now and soaks up a ton of moisture. I'm kind of pissed off at my in-laws for telling us we could burn that stuff this year. 



Jakers said:


> Ambull, the best thing you could possibly do is to find as dry of wood as possible to burn this and next year. then experiment with the "green" stuff. see what burns when and what just sizzles in the stove. if you try to stay 2 years ahead on wood youll soon not remember what its even like to burn less than seasoned wood. i personally have burnt every species of local hardwood within one year of cutting. when its dry i think nothing of it but if i get some wet stuff in there, im cussing trying to get it to light. burr oak (close to white oak) will burn in one year but not very well. red oak the same. ash i can cut in the spring and burn in the fall easily as long as its split for a month or two of the warmer season. Elm i can cut and split standing green in mid june and burn it in september without a problem



Thanks. I have about 2 cords of sugar maple I split up and stacked for next year. I want to get about 2 more cords of pine or another fast drying species to get through the shoulder season and use the maple for the meat of winter. That will probably get me through the whole chilly season. I'll save the white oak and let it sit 2 years. 



Greenthorn said:


> The only 3 trees I make sure is 2 years is Osage, Mulberry and Locust. Other than that 4-6 months seems to be good enough for most other live trees. I cut very few live trees, most deadwood I cut can be burned 1-2 weeks after splitting (usually elms ash and cherry around here) I never have had a creosote or smoke problem and that's how I've done it. Seems to work for me.



Nice, 4-6 months is great.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Roger that. I realize there are many variables involved but I was looking for a modest opinion on the issue. Seems like the Hearth site is filled with seasoned wood Nazis where the popular opinion is to season oak for at least 2 years but 3 is the number to shoot for. I was only looking for white oak since that's what the lady supposedly has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the insert a few times to experiment. Seems like all the wood I have is too wet. It's a freaking pain to get started and it takes way too long before I can turn down the primary air. I have to drop the primary down by 1/8ths at a time vice 1/4. To get the red oak going I absolutely have to put in poplar and place the oak splits to the rear of the firebox. Even with the poplar in there I still struggle a bit to get it going. A few times I've felt like throwing the splits through the window. The poplar sat too long in my in-laws field so there was a ring of rot around the outer edges of the rounds. That rot is like a sponge now and soaks up a ton of moisture. I'm kind of pissed off at my in-laws for telling us we could burn that stuff this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have about 2 cords of sugar maple I split up and stacked for next year. I want to get about 2 more cords of pine or another fast drying species to get through the shoulder season and use the maple for the meat of winter. That will probably get me through the whole chilly season. I'll save the white oak and let it sit 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, 4-6 months is great.


Wood nazis LOL. 

Fortunately most of those type left AS. I remember a few more surly dudes when I joined 6 years ago, maybe they migrated to hearth lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Find some Ash, it is about the easiest Hardwood to dry, and will light about everything else. Up at the cabin, we depend on it when you get up there in the freezing cold and need to get a fire going. It is also very humid up there, and most wood just does not dry until you bring it in the cabin and leave it near the fire. We always leave a supply inside, for starting the next fire, along with some birch bark. It is also easy to split Ash thin when you need to.

We only use the Cherry & Hard Maple after the fire is really rolling, and often we only burn Ash.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Wood nazis LOL.
> 
> Fortunately most of those type left AS. I remember a few more surly dudes when I joined 6 years ago, maybe they migrated to hearth lol.



Seriously. Go to Hearth and read about seasoning. Also read about wood stove installation. I know a proper setup is paramount and the consequences of shoddy installations can be catastrophic but they will make you think the northern lights can be seen in every town/city because of all the homes burning to the ground. If most "seasoned firewood" people try to sell is above 20% mc, majority of people have no clue how to properly operate a wood stove, and a lot of installations are not exactly up to code I would think whole streets would be going up in flames every year. 



MustangMike said:


> Find some Ash, it is about the easiest Hardwood to dry, and will light about everything else. Up at the cabin, we depend on it when you get up there in the freezing cold and need to get a fire going. It is also very humid up there, and most wood just does not dry until you bring it in the cabin and leave it near the fire. We always leave a supply inside, for starting the next fire, along with some birch bark. It is also easy to split Ash thin when you need to.
> 
> We only use the Cherry & Hard Maple after the fire is really rolling, and often we only burn Ash.



Will do, thanks. I may have some ash mixed in with the maple. So far I've learned I really need a super dry storage area for splits I'm about to throw into the stove. Sooo, from reading about wood drying methods from an Alaskan experiment, I'm going to top cover my splits with plywood and stack them somewhere that receives the full force of winds/sun. I'll convert my current little shed to a wood shed for splits about to come into the house to burn (probably keep a cord in there that's fully seasoned) and keep about 3 days supply of splits in the house near the stove (I converted a portion of a attached book case structure to a firewood holder).


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Seriously. Go to Hearth and read about seasoning. Also read about wood stove installation. I know a proper setup is paramount and the consequences of shoddy installations can be catastrophic but they will make you think the northern lights can be seen in every town/city because of all the homes burning to the ground. If most "seasoned firewood" people try to sell is above 20% mc, majority of people have no clue how to properly operate a wood stove, and a lot of installations are not exactly up to code I would think whole streets would be going up in flames every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, thanks. I may have some ash mixed in with the maple. So far I've learned I really need a super dry storage area for splits I'm about to throw into the stove. Sooo, from reading about wood drying methods from an Alaskan experiment, I'm going to top cover my splits with plywood and stack them somewhere that receives the full force of winds/sun. I'll convert my current little shed to a wood shed for splits about to come into the house to burn (probably keep a cord in there that's fully seasoned) and keep about 3 days supply of splits in the house near the stove (I converted a portion of a attached book case structure to a firewood holder).


Thanks but I'll pass. Most of those guys are probably posers. 

Think of the biggest know it alls on this site....Limited knowledge with unlimited ego.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Find some Ash, it is about the easiest Hardwood to dry, and will light about everything else. Up at the cabin, we depend on it when you get up there in the freezing cold and need to get a fire going. It is also very humid up there, and most wood just does not dry until you bring it in the cabin and leave it near the fire. We always leave a supply inside, for starting the next fire, along with some birch bark. It is also easy to split Ash thin when you need to.
> 
> We only use the Cherry & Hard Maple after the fire is really rolling, and often we only burn Ash.



Ash or pallet wood that isn't useful for anything else.

That tulip poplar, even punky, should dry fast in the wind and sun and making an effort to keep the rain off of it.


----------



## Ambull01

@MustangMike , totally off-topic. Have you seen/heard of this new car coming out? 

http://jalopnik.com/2016-ford-focus...m_medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=tuesdayAM

That thing is going to be a beast! Light weight and able to get power down to all four wheels. Kind of fugly though


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> @MustangMike , totally off-topic. Have you seen/heard of this new car coming out?
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/2016-ford-focus...m_medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=tuesdayAM
> 
> That thing is going to be a beast! Light weight and able to get power down to all four wheels. Kind of fugly though


Have an ST as a dd. FUN car. RS should be a wild ride.


----------



## MountainHigh

_Re White Oak - how long to dry?_

We have no WO out west here, but fastest drying methods in my neck of the woods are:

~ *Sun baked* - rotated for full sun and wind exposure all summer and then covered before Fall rains - with some effort and regular rotation to make sure each piece gets maximum sun, any of my wood, soft or hard, can be dry enough to burn nicely in 3 months. (ya it's not always practical to do this for larger amounts - and definitely don't tell the wood Natzis - lol)

~ *Freeze Dried *during low moisture winter cold snaps - a rare occurrence around here as we get lots of moisture, but it's always a treat to head out to the wood pile after an unusually cold, dry period, to see previously green wood, now cracked on the ends and the moisture sucked out almost overnight.

That said, if I simply stack and store wood in my covered shed, it likes 2 years to season nicely and even then, if the rows were placed tightly next to each other, some wood is still 18%+ moisture, which is higher than I like to burn.

-


----------



## svk

Ambull,

IIRC you have been cutting and splitting all fall and into winter. Provided that stuff is stacked in the sun you should have no issues burning any of it next season. There is even a noticeable difference between rounds cut in October that sit through the winter versus stuff cut in the spring.

I had large/long red oak splits stacked in 3/4 sun and on July 1 they measured 35%MC. On December 1 they measured 22% MC in the middle of a fresh split. Not perfect but certainly burnable if needed. I don't know how some guys have water sizzling from their splits after 2 years drying unless they receive absolutely no wind/sun at all. And we have a much milder summer with high humidity compared to most places in the US.


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> Have an ST as a dd. FUN car. RS should be a wild ride.



Yeah I wouldn't mind driving the RS everyday. I would make it into a low key rocket ship. Put some winter tires on that sucker and have some fun all year round. 



MountainHigh said:


> _Re White Oak - how long to dry?_
> 
> We have no WO out west here, but fastest drying methods in my neck of the woods are:
> 
> ~ *Sun baked* - rotated for full sun and wind exposure all summer and then covered before Fall rains - with some effort and regular rotation to make sure each piece gets maximum sun, any of my wood, soft or hard, can be dry enough to burn nicely in 3 months. (ya it's not always practical to do this for larger amounts - and definitely don't tell the wood Natzis - lol)
> 
> ~ *Freeze Dried *during low moisture winter cold snaps - a rare occurrence around here as we get lots of moisture, but it's always a treat to head out to the wood pile after an unusually cold, dry period, to see previously green wood, now cracked on the ends and the moisture sucked out almost overnight.
> 
> That said, if I simply stack and store wood in my covered shed, it likes 2 years to season nicely and even then, if the rows were placed tightly next to each other, some wood is still 18%+ moisture, which is higher than I like to burn.
> 
> -



Yeah I read wood will dry the most during the summer. I'll settle for 18% if it means my wife will actually start a daggone fire so it's not 50 degrees in the house when I come home around 9 p.m. By then it's too late so I just eat dinner with a blanket draped over my shoulders and my coat. 



svk said:


> Ambull,
> 
> IIRC you have been cutting and splitting all fall and into winter. Provided that stuff is stacked in the sun you should have no issues burning any of it next season. There is even a noticeable difference between rounds cut in October that sit through the winter versus stuff cut in the spring.
> 
> I had large/long red oak splits stacked in 3/4 sun and on July 1 they measured 35%MC. On December 1 they measured 22% MC in the middle of a fresh split. Not perfect but certainly burnable if needed. I don't know how some guys have water sizzling from their splits after 2 years drying unless they receive absolutely no wind/sun at all. And we have a much milder summer with high humidity compared to most places in the US.



I've wondered about this so finally looked it up. What do you mean by IIRC? According to Acronym Finder it has various meanings. The only two that make sense in this situation is "If I Recall/Remember Correctly" or "If I Really Cared." I'm hoping you mean the former lol.

Anyway, yep that's exactly what I read on that Alaskan firewood drying study. The guys with water sizzling after 2 years sound exactly like the wood Nazi mafia on Hearth.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Has anyone noticed that if you fall, block and split a green rock maple below minus 5F that it burns as good as though it was seasoned?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> The only two that make sense in this situation is "If I Recall/Remember Correctly" or "If I Really Cared." I'm hoping you mean the former lol.
> 
> Anyway, yep that's exactly what I read on that Alaskan firewood drying study. The guys with water sizzling after 2 years sound exactly like the wood Nazi mafia on Hearth.


Yes, the former. Didn't even know there was a second meaning LOL

I'm sure if you threw green red oak into a shed with a dirt floor that the splits would still sizzle after two years. Otherwise not really.


----------



## dancan

Gypo Logger said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you fall, block and split a green rock maple below minus 5F that it burns as good as though it was seasoned?



I've burnt red maple cut and split small on the same day last year in my furnace but I know some of the btu's were used to steam off the moisture .
I've tried to get most of the cutting done this winter before the sap starts to run so that the mc is at it's lowest for faster drying .












I hope this ice gets me a few more trees to scrounge up .


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Thanks but I'll pass. Most of those guys are probably posers.
> 
> Think of the biggest know it alls on this site....Limited knowledge with unlimited ego.


 out of the park..........................


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> @MustangMike , totally off-topic. Have you seen/heard of this new car coming out?
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/2016-ford-focus...m_medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=tuesdayAM
> 
> That thing is going to be a beast! Light weight and able to get power down to all four wheels. Kind of fugly though


 there is a vid somewhere,,of a guy in England,,that has one really hopped up,,and 4x..its in a race stadium of some type,,and man can he drive!!!!!!! one set of rubber,,for one run!!!!!!!! guys a animal!!!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> I've burnt red maple cut and split small on the same day last year in my furnace but I know some of the btu's were used to steam off the moisture .
> I've tried to get most of the cutting done this winter before the sap starts to run so that the mc is at it's lowest for faster drying .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this ice gets me a few more trees to scrounge up .



You always take the prettiest pics.


----------



## olyman

macattack_ga said:


> Have an ST as a dd. FUN car. RS should be a wild ride.


guy bought the first one in colo,,and smashed it into a tree the same day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> You always take the prettiest pics.



Thanks Ambull but it's not even close to what all the ice covered trees look like in real life when the sun is out , you just have to see it .
Olyman , you mean this guy ?


----------



## macattack_ga

olyman said:


> guy bought the first one in colo,,and smashed it into a tree the same day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I plan to keep this one 'til the wheels fall off. Installed 16" all-season wheels/tires and a trailer hitch so I can micro-scrounge.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Thanks Ambull but it's not even close to what all the ice covered trees look like in real life when the sun is out , you just have to see it .
> Olyman , you mean this guy ?




Damn that's the best freaking driving skills I've ever seen! If it's true, 0-60 in 1.9 seconds!!! Of course that thing is seriously modded. Nice 6 spd paddle shifters.


----------



## MountainHigh

Gypo Logger said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you fall, block and split a green rock maple below minus 5F that it burns as good as though it was seasoned?



Sounds like _freeze dried_ wood . . . so what they say is true, it *does get dry cold *in the Yukon !


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I was burning red maple i c/s/s in early june on the weekend. Burns pretty good but can hear the water sizzling so i know i losing some btu's. 

Im cutting it close this year for burnable wood but ill make it i hope. 

I cut some red oak early this year and tried a piece a couple weeks ago...it smoldered more than anything....ill keep that stack for another year.

And we got snow up here in cottage country.Im going to try snowmobiling over the next few weekends. Never done it before. Must be 50 sleds a day for sure passing my place. 

Got a line on a older polaris 440 apparently in good shape......another scrounging tool for winter


----------



## Ambull01

Finally decided to swallow my pride and contact the guy about the Leyland Cypress trees that fell in his yard. I initially contacted him back in October lol. He was really cool about it. Said there's a total of about 12 trees I can take! Woop woop! That will put me over the 1 year supply along with the white oak I'm getting. I think it's just about time to upgrade the Makita to 84cc to keep up.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Finally decided to swallow my pride and contact the guy about the Leyland Cypress trees that fell in his yard. I initially contacted him back in October lol. He was really cool about it. Said there's a total of about 12 trees I can take! Woop woop! That will put me over the 1 year supply along with the white oak I'm getting. I think it's just about time to upgrade the Makita to 84cc to keep up.


Slacking! You should be 3 years ahead by now lol


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Slacking! You should be 3 years ahead by now lol



lol. I know dude! I was feeling a bit depressed after looking at my rows of split firewood. I thought all the scrounging I did would have given me 3-4 cords by now. It's my fault for not stacking up the rounds in my van like dancan. 

BTW, you know you will anger the the one that shall not be named when you like a ton of posts. I remember him teasing you about liking stuff all the time lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> lol. I know dude! I was feeling a bit depressed after looking at my rows of split firewood. I thought all the scrounging I did would have given me 3-4 cords by now. It's my fault for not stacking up the rounds in my van like dancan.
> 
> BTW, you know you will anger the the one that shall not be named when you like a ton of posts. I remember him teasing you about liking stuff all the time lol.


LOL Mr Notre Dame can yank himself.

It's too bad you aren't closer to me. I'd hook you up with an endless supply of scrounge.


----------



## MustangMike

Reid, I missed that one, looks awesome, but that new Ford GT and the GT-350 are also going to be something else!

The Mustang has been in snow twice this year so far, those Blizzaks keep it going!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL Mr Notre Dame can yank himself.
> 
> It's too bad you aren't closer to me. I'd hook you up with an endless supply of scrounge.



Where you getting this endless supply of firewood? 



MustangMike said:


> Reid, I missed that one, looks awesome, but that new Ford GT and the GT-350 are also going to be something else!
> 
> The Mustang has been in snow twice this year so far, those Blizzaks keep it going!



Isn't the Ford GT going to be over twice the sticker price of this little rocket ship? Read somewhere this little car may be priced around $37. I think that's way too much for a turbo charged 4 banger. I know there's a lot of tech in that thing but a regular Mustang GT was priced around the low 30k mark, much better deal.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Where you getting this endless supply of firewood?


Public land up here has an endless supply of blowdown. If they log 40 acres that creates a mile of new treeline and those trees are always prone to blowdown because their root system isn't used to supporting the tree in the open. In one 1/4 mile stretch there was easily 10 cords on the ground within 3 years of cutting. 

Of course the downside is we don't have the real primo hardwoods up here. But running out isn't an issue.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the Ford GT will be about $200,000, but your investment will likely appreciate, unlike the other cars U mention! And with 600 Hp of bi turbo V-6 in a car that may weigh under 2,000 lbs (mostly carbon) it will kick some serious A**. It will also have adjustable ride height, so you can clear those pesky bumps!

The price of performance is not cheap.


----------



## SteveSS

Ford GT is right at the top of my "dream car" list.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Public land up here has an endless supply of blowdown. If they log 40 acres that creates a mile of new treeline and those trees are always prone to blowdown because their root system isn't used to supporting the tree in the open. In one 1/4 mile stretch there was easily 10 cords on the ground within 3 years of cutting.
> 
> Of course the downside is we don't have the real primo hardwoods up here. But running out isn't an issue.



They log public land? Here I thought most logging operations were on private land. That sounds kind of depressing in a way. They're really wrecking the environment. 

Then again, more trees to for the stove. 



MustangMike said:


> I think the Ford GT will be about $200,000, but your investment will likely appreciate, unlike the other cars U mention! And with 600 Hp of bi turbo V-6 in a car that may weigh under 2,000 lbs (mostly carbon) it will kick some serious A**. It will also have adjustable ride height, so you can clear those pesky bumps!
> 
> The price of performance is not cheap.



Yikes! $200k! I only like to look at cars that I can afford. No use in reading about stuff that will always be beyond my means lol. That's a real light car. I'm surprised it doesn't come off the ground at speed. 

Maybe not cheap but surely pretty reasonable performance can be had for a decent price. Mustang GT, the new Corvette C7, turbo charged 4 bangers, etc.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, but they will all depreciate, the other will likely appreciate, the previous Ford GT did. (My wife would not allow me to cash in the pension to buy one, but it would have been a good investment, just like I told her!) Don't know if I could afford the insurance though!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> They log public land? Here I thought most logging operations were on private land. That sounds kind of depressing in a way. They're really wrecking the environment.
> 
> Then again, more trees to for the stove.
> 
> .


Yes. Just about every inch of public and timber co land has been logged. But the lifespan of the major species up here (aspen, birch, red maple) are much shorter than what you are used to. Any public land that has cedar or oak is spared from cutting and pines are left until maturity.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Yes, but they will all depreciate, the other will likely appreciate, the previous Ford GT did. (My wife would not allow me to cash in the pension to buy one, but it would have been a good investment, just like I told her!) Don't know if I could afford the insurance though!



That's a great point. Cars are not an asset unless you buy the right one lol. I wonder if the C7 will appreciate? The first year models. I really want one. Was actually researching if it was possibly to somehow fit car seats in the back lol. Then I looked at the Mustang GT but the back seats are too small so finally settled on the Caddy. Good thing about the Vettes, heard the insurance rates are surprisingly reasonable. Something to do with most people buying them and making the cars into trailer queens. Or maybe it's just the age of the drivers. 



svk said:


> Yes. Just about every inch of public and timber co land has been logged. But the lifespan of the major species up here (aspen, birch, red maple) are much shorter than what you are used to. Any public land that has cedar or oak is spared from cutting and pines are left until maturity.



Okay, log the crap out of it then lol. I was picturing a tree less landscape, the beginnings of a Mad Max-esque hell on Earth.


----------



## olyman

dancan said:


> Thanks Ambull but it's not even close to what all the ice covered trees look like in real life when the sun is out , you just have to see it .
> Olyman , you mean this guy ?



me thinks so.....


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> Damn that's the best freaking driving skills I've ever seen! If it's true, 0-60 in 1.9 seconds!!! Of course that thing is seriously modded. Nice 6 spd paddle shifters.


 like I said,,animal!!! but hes good.......


----------



## Ambull01

I have a question for you scrounging gear heads. What are the trade offs from getting say a 1 ton van vs a 1 ton truck as it related to scrounging? Some of the things are 4x4 option, ability to just dump crap into the truck bed, cool looking factor. Will a 1 ton van pull a loaded trailer of wood as well as a 1 ton truck?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I have a question for you scrounging gear heads. What are the trade offs from getting say a 1 ton van vs a 1 ton truck as it related to scrounging? Some of the things are 4x4 option, ability to just dump crap into the truck bed, cool looking factor. Will a 1 ton van pull a loaded trailer of wood as well as a 1 ton truck?


Just going off of Ford E350 and F350 you can actually carry more in the van. However stacking a van to the gills will require a lot of time loading/unloading and depending on the window situation in the van you may need to build a framework to keep the wood off the windows.

I'd find an older 3/4 or 1 ton 4x4 pickup if you need a different vehicle. Otherwise a good trailer pulled behind your current van can carry a cord plus and way cheaper than an extra vehicle.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just going off of Ford E350 and F350 you can actually carry more in the van. However stacking a van to the gills will require a lot of time loading/unloading and depending on the window situation in the van you may need to build a framework to keep the wood off the windows.
> 
> I'd find an older 3/4 or 1 ton 4x4 pickup if you need a different vehicle. Otherwise a good trailer pulled behind your current van can carry a cord plus and way cheaper than an extra vehicle.



Thanks. I was actually going to use whatever I buy for towing wood. Helps that I would be able to fit 6 plus people in the E350 too. I could use my current van to tow but I don't really feel comfortable with its lack of gonads. Always wanted a truck again after I bought a late 80s F150 but I want to keep it simple. Just one commute car and one to haul wood/family.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks. I was actually going to use whatever I buy for towing wood. Helps that I would be able to fit 6 plus people in the E350 too. I could use my current van to tow but I don't really feel comfortable with its lack of gonads. Always wanted a truck again after I bought a late 80s F150 but I want to keep it simple. Just one commute car and one to haul wood/family.


If you can find an older F series 3/4-1 ton truck they usually have a bench seat so 6 peeps is no problem. I love the factory high lift on the newer (say 96') era pre-super duty models.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> If you can find an older F series 3/4-1 ton truck they usually have a bench seat so 6 peeps is no problem. I love the factory high lift on the newer (say 96') era pre-super duty models.



I do like the older models. Especially the box style, not sure about the years. I need something that's able to fit a 2 car seats, 2 booster seats, and three more people (myself included). So seven people in all. Plus soon to be two dogs.

Edit: Actually, not sure why I wrote about needing 7 seats. That would automatically rule out trucks lol. What I meant to say is, I prefer a truck but know a van is more sensible in my situation. If I go with a truck I would have to keep my current van to haul the whole family around. If there isn't a huge difference in towing from an E350 vs a F350 I will sadly go with the van and sell my current one.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I do like the older models. Especially the box style, not sure about the years. I need something that's able to fit a 2 car seats, 2 booster seats, and three more people (myself included). So seven people in all. Plus soon to be two dogs.
> 
> Edit: Actually, not sure why I wrote about needing 7 seats. That would automatically rule out trucks lol. What I meant to say is, I prefer a truck but know a van is more sensible in my situation. If I go with a truck I would have to keep my current van to haul the whole family around. If there isn't a huge difference in towing from an E350 vs a F350 I will sadly go with the van and sell my current one.


I hear you. With 5 kids we need something with 3rd row seating.


----------



## Ambull01

Ambull01 said:


> I do like the older models. Especially the box style, not sure about the years. I need something that's able to fit a 2 car seats, 2 booster seats, and three more people (myself included). So seven people in all. Plus soon to be two dogs.
> 
> Edit: Actually, not sure why I wrote about needing 7 seats. That would automatically rule out trucks lol. What I meant to say is, I prefer a truck but know a van is more sensible in my situation. If I go with a truck I would have to keep my current van to haul the whole family around. If there isn't a huge difference in towing from an E350 vs a F350 I will sadly go with the van and sell my current one.



Disregard this post and all the others about vans vs trucks. I'm just going to get this: 

https://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/4859516469.html


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Disregard this post and all the others about vans vs trucks. I'm just going to get this:
> 
> https://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/4859516469.html


You still see a few beauties like that here and there.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I hear you.  With 5 kids we need something with 3rd row seating.



If they made 4x4 1 ton vans it would be a no brainer for me. I know there's companies that will convert vans to 4x4 but it would be awesome if that was a standard option.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> If they made 4x4 1 ton vans it would be a no brainer for me. I know there's companies that will convert vans to 4x4 but it would be awesome if that was a standard option.


 they show up on ebay from time to time...........


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> Disregard this post and all the others about vans vs trucks. I'm just going to get this:
> 
> https://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/4859516469.html




Can I come, we will pack on all our saws & Guns & go on a Mad Maxx Adventure!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> they show up on ebay from time to time...........



Nice! I'll keep my eyes out for one. 



MustangMike said:


> Can I come, we will pack on all our saws & Guns & go on a Mad Maxx Adventure!!!!



Sounds awesome! Either you or svk will have to wear the ass less chaps because that's not my style.


----------



## Ambull01

That reminds me, you know we still have those old trucks in the Guard? Kind of crazy how we're still using equipment that was probably driving around the Vietnamese countryside with soldiers looking out for VC.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nice! I'll keep my eyes out for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome! Either you or svk will have to wear the ass less chaps because that's not my style.


Lol I could take this somewhere but I won't.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll pass on that! Likely WW II trucks, built better than they do today.

When I was a teen, they still had what everyone called the Mothball Fleet in the Hudson, near Bear Mtn. (old WW II ships) I sailed up to them once in a Sunfish Sailboat, and got the crap scared out of me when I realized part of the ship was above me even though I had not reached the side of it yet.

Some of them were actually put into service during Vietnam. They also stored excess grain on them "for an emergency". That did not work out too well once the Rats found the grain. In the 70s they were all sold off for scrape metal. Wish I had taken pics!


----------



## Wayne68

I bought my 5 ton AM general M 923 last year, it came from fort bliss Texas home of the 1st armored division I think. Pretty sure it was over seas at some point as well because it was formerly a gun truck and still had the mounts for the roof mounted machine gun on when I got it. There are a few deep bullet impacts on the tailgate and you can see where it had plate armor bolted onto the cab. It is a blast to drive and is great for hauling wood, lots of storage space in the toolboxes too. I would highly recommend anyone considering it to get one. I wish I would have bought mine years ago.


----------



## Ambull01

Wayne68 said:


> I bought my 5 ton AM general M 923 last year, it came from fort bliss Texas home of the 1st armored division I think. Pretty sure it was over seas at some point as well because it was formerly a gun truck and still had the mounts for the roof mounted machine gun on when I got it. There are a few deep bullet impacts on the tailgate and you can see where it had plate armor bolted onto the cab. It is a blast to drive and is great for hauling wood, lots of storage space in the toolboxes too. I would highly recommend anyone considering it to get one. I wish I would have bought mine years ago.



You put a picture up on this thread showing it hauling some firewood right? I remember someone having one.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't want to say we got a lot of snow this year, but both dogs are between 50-55 lbs (no lap dogs) and my wife shoveled a circle around the backyard for them to walk it (it is fenced in). The female has shorter legs than the male, and she was having a lot of trouble going through it.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> . . .my wife shoveled a circle around the backyard for them


Been there. Done that!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> lol. I know dude! I was feeling a bit depressed after looking at my rows of split firewood. I thought all the scrounging I did would have given me 3-4 cords by now. It's my fault for not stacking up the rounds in my van like dancan.
> 
> BTW, you know you will anger the the one that shall not be named when you like a ton of posts. I remember him teasing you about liking stuff all the time lol.



Here's the lesson , little rounds 







Split rounds


----------



## dancan

And I forgot , a mix of split and little rounds .


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Here's the lesson , little rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split rounds



You pack the hell out of that thing. Even have your cute little orange rain boots.


----------



## dancan

Found another Ambull , little and medium rounds .






That pair of rain boots set me back 40$ used , they're caulked so the traction is excellent but don't let the wife catch you with them on in the house LOL


----------



## Wayne68

These things are fun as hell. I think I put a couple pictures on here of it in action a while ago.


----------



## dancan

Wayne68 said:


> View attachment 400805
> View attachment 400806
> 
> 
> These things are fun as hell. I think I put a couple pictures on here of it in action a while ago.



Now Ambull , if I had one of them .......... LOL


----------



## SteveSS

speaking of dogs....this little feller came to stay with us for a little while. He just got here tonight. We try to help out with the local Pit rescue when we can, and this guy needed a place to stay. He's ten weeks old.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Found another Ambull , little and medium rounds .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pair of rain boots set me back 40$ used , they're caulked so the traction is excellent but don't let the wife catch you with them on in the house LOL



I thought you only stacked one row really high to make it look like you actually did a lot of work. Nope, you really are a scrounging animal. That's a lot of work stacking a van like that, not like you can load from both sides of the vehicle. 

That's a good price. I'll see how my $5 athlete's foot infested boots hold up. Did I tell you I found a mouse skeleton in them? 



Wayne68 said:


> View attachment 400805
> View attachment 400806
> 
> 
> These things are fun as hell. I think I put a couple pictures on here of it in action a while ago.



That thing is a beast. I would need a step ladder and some really strong shoulders. 



dancan said:


> Now Ambull , if I had one of them .......... LOL



NO WAY! You would kill yourself with stacking that thing.


----------



## Wayne68

These things are great for family road trips as well. The ride is actually pretty good for a big truck, and gets better if you put a huge load in the bed. I can easily get 3 or 4 cords in the back however Im sure dancan could get 8 or 9 in there with his ability to utilize every square inch of available space!


----------



## dancan

Yup , 2 rows ,the side doors give me a spot for my tools and stuff .
I'd have a log loader on that nice little truck


----------



## dancan

Clint must be busy shoveling or playing with his new pets☺


----------



## Wayne68

Could probably use that crane over top of the spare tire to put big rounds or smaller logs in the bed I suppose. It extends out and swivels, then you just attach a chain hoist off the end. The military seems to think of everything on these trucks


----------



## Ambull01

I used to ride on those things all the time in NC. We always had to go to Ft. Bragg. They do have pretty decent ride. Now the HEMTTs are absolute beasts. That would be severe overkill for my personal firewood needs though. 

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Wayne68

By the time I certified it and had it on the road I think I had about 17 000 in it, but you just can't put a price on that kind of fun.


----------



## MustangMike

SS, cute looking pup! The wife & I (mostly the wife) volunteer at the local Humane Society. Mostly pits or pit mixes. There is one pit there that loves her to death that all but one of the staff can't go near! Most of them are great dogs, if given a chance, some of them just come in scared and have to learn to trust people. But every now & then, just like people, some of them just don't have all their marbles.


----------



## sawfun

That 5 ton makes ma feel like a little man with my deuce & a half. Here it is hauling Christmas trees for the boy scouts.


----------



## olyman

Sounds awesome! Either you or svk will have to wear the ass less chaps because that's not my style.[/QUOTE]
or call gypo..........


----------



## olyman

That's a good price. I'll see how my $5 athlete's foot infested boots hold up. Did I tell you I found a mouse skeleton in them?



.[/QUOTE]
didjah bleach em??


----------



## Wayne68

sawfun your truck looks great.


----------



## Ambull01

sawfun said:


> That 5 ton makes ma feel like a little man with my deuce & a half. Here it is hauling Christmas trees for the boy scouts.View attachment 400888



Nice! I love those trucks. 



olyman said:


> Sounds awesome! Either you or svk will have to wear the ass less chaps because that's not my style.


or call gypo..........[/QUOTE]

Gypo likes to feel wind on his cheeks? 



olyman said:


> That's a good price. I'll see how my $5 athlete's foot infested boots hold up. Did I tell you I found a mouse skeleton in them?
> 
> 
> 
> .


didjah bleach em??[/QUOTE]

Yes sir! Even put in a bit more bleach then you said. I think I put in 1/4 cup just to be sure lol. I let the concoction sit in each boot a couple of hours. Haven't worn in it yet. I think I'll let my wife try it on and monitor her feet for a few days after.


----------



## sawfun

Thanks Wayne68


----------



## svk

Wish I had time to get out in the woods soon. I've got about a dozen birch and maple that I would like to drop before they start flowing sap. Will make for much drier firewood next fall. I should be safe cutting them late February though.


----------



## farmer steve

found a couple of more standing dead oaks today. the one is dry enough to throw right into the stove.


we cut up the limb wood and drag the logs out with the tractor.


----------



## farmer steve

^^^^^ just split an 8" round from today and brought it in the shop and hit it with the M Meter. 13.5 %.  i think i'll burn that tonite.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> ^^^^^ just split an 8" round from today and brought it in the shop and hit it with the M Meter. 13.5 %.  i think i'll burn that tonite.


That's as dry as I can get up here period.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> That's as dry as I can get up here period.


this was a white oak that had been dead a few years. the piece i split was pushin 25 lbs. i thought it would be wetter than what is was. it's gone in the shop stove tonite for an all niter. we are supposed to get down to 6* tonite. i'm sure that's just comfy for MN.


----------



## MustangMike

This is the Dog Track my wife dug in the backyard, and our boy Linus on the track!


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> this was a white oak that had been dead a few years. the piece i split was pushin 25 lbs. i thought it would be wetter than what is was. it's gone in the shop stove tonite for an all niter. we are supposed to get down to 6* tonite. i'm sure that's just comfy for MN.



No way, show me the MM reading. According to the Nazis that is impossible. Needs to be CSS for 2 years minimum. You must think I was born yesterday!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> No way, show me the MM reading. According to the Nazis that is impossible. Needs to be CSS for 2 years minimum. You must think I was born yesterday!


sorry i lied when i said 13.5 %


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> sorry i lied when i said 13.5 %
> View attachment 401072



Nice! Wish I found instant fuel like that.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> This is the Dog Track my wife dug in the backyard, and our boy Linus on the track!


Love it!


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Love it!



Every time I see your avatar pic I think I'm looking at my old dog. Have you seen it in the firewood dog thread here? They look real similar.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nice! Wish I found instant fuel like that.


Drive around till you find standing hardwood trees with no bark.


----------



## SteveSS

I've looked at the fire wood dog thread, but must not have realized it was yours. I'll have to give it another look. Did you see the pup we got a couple days ago? Have mercy! This little dude is wired. He has two modes. Full speed ahead, and knocked out. He's a trip.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Drive around till you find standing hardwood trees with no bark.



I see a lot like that. Only issue is there's yellow posted signs all around them.



SteveSS said:


> I've looked at the fire wood dog thread, but must not have realized it was yours. I'll have to give it another look. Did you see the pup we got a couple days ago? Have mercy! This little dude is wired. He has two modes. Full speed ahead, and knocked out. He's a trip.



Oh yeah I put up a pic of my old dog and my 2 year old Am Staff smoking a stogie. Brother and mom really grew attached to my old dog so I let him live with them. Poor guy, sucks to see him age. I got him right when I got out of the Marine Corps as a present to myself for living through the hell called monotony.

The Am Staff is seriously retarded. Typical bully breed goofy, thinks he's a lap dog at 75-80 lbs. Super fast and athletic yet lazy as hell lol. Tries to bury bones/chew toys in sofa cushions, under blankets, etc. Bought several relatively expensive chew toys that are supposed to be indestructible and he chewed them into pieces within an hour. Only toy he couldn't rip apart was a black Kong massive turd looking toy. Instead he somehow got outside with it and probably buried it. Been looking for that toy for 3 months now.







My brother's camera phone skills suck. Anyway, looks like they have the patch on different eyes. I swear they look alike though.


----------



## SteveSS

They sure do look a lot alike for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking pups, whose is the other one?


----------



## svk

Ambull. Stop and ask if you can cut those dead trees and promise to do a good job cleaning up.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking puts, whose is the other one?



You talking to me? What are puts? If you are talking to me lol, the other one in the pic was my dog too. A female American Bulldog from TX. Got her about a year or so after the male. As you can see, she's a lot smaller/skinnier. The male has a broad chest and the female is narrow. I'm not really sure the female really is a 100% AB. 



svk said:


> Ambull. Stop and ask if you can cut those dead trees and promise to do a good job cleaning up.



I would if I could figure out who the land belongs to. Must have been a major storm or something a few years back because there are a LOT of blowdowns and I pass by them every freaking day driving to work. Only about 5 minutes away from my house. Woods are on the boundary of a farmer's field and juts up against the highway. I could cut for years in that stretch of woods. I'm not too familiar with farmers though so not sure how they'll feel about someone driving up their long driveway to ask for free firewood.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm here, been working on my new wood hauler. This ones for you ambull!


----------



## sawfun

Looks like good car comrad  ( In my finest soviet accent).


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I'm here, been working on my new wood hauler. This ones for you ambull!
> View attachment 401187



Nice! Now that's making do with what you have. Does he have mud tires on that thing? lol


----------



## MustangMike

I meant to say pups, my bad!!!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I meant to say pups, my bad!!!



No worries, should have realized that lol. 

You ever see duct work attached to a ceiling? I guess I've seen it in commercial settings but not in someone's home. Here's my latest crazy plan. I'm having issues keeping heated air from going straight up to the 2nd floor. I want to keep more of the heat downstairs. So, I need to somehow get this heat past the door to the living room that's diagonal to the stove room. I'm just about ready to take my reciprocating saw to the wall above the doors. Then I'll install grates in the space I cut out with a portion of the grate taken out to insert small fans. I want to run duct that's attached to the ceiling which will go from the stove room transom all the way to the kitchen. Is this plan feasible or am I going overboard?


----------



## MustangMike

Your plan would likely work, but why not just block most of the air flow up? Wouldn't that be easier?


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Your plan would likely work, but why not just block most of the air flow up? Wouldn't that be easier?



Yes it would lol. Just not sure how I would do it. I've been looking and thinking about solutions but I think the only way to really ensure I get this heat into the other parts of the house is forcing it to go into a duct. If they built this damn chimney in the center of the house where it should have gone I wouldn't have all these issues.


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 . . .
I've seen guys blow hot air with fans from free standing stoves into their furnaces cold air return to move hot air around their homes ... not sure if it does anything to your home insurance, but it works nicely if you leave furnace circulating fan on. Depending on the location of your cold air return (if you have forced air furnace) it might be an option for you.

When I was building my house, a neighbour originally from back east in Canada where they get frequent severe storms, suggested I put chimney in centre of home to get radiant heat source from brick and keep chimney warmer so it drafts better. Best thing I did when building. 2 story 2500 sq. ft home stays toasty warm for hours just on radiant heat from large central brick chimney with stove on lower floor. Radiant heat from chimney lasts for about 8 hours after the stove goes out. I also have nat gas hydronic heat piped hot water in the slab floor, but never use it.

I hear northern homes in Scandinavia also build homes around central chimney. If you're ever building a home - central chimney with thermal mass is the real deal! Works fantastic!


----------



## mainewoods

There are several good threads on that very subject on here. Start a thread and you will get all kinds of suggestions. If you do a search, I think you will find what you're looking for, from guy's who have tried them all.


----------



## olyman

I would if I could figure out who the land belongs to. Must have been a major storm or something a few years back because there are a LOT of blowdowns and I pass by them every freaking day driving to work. Only about 5 minutes away from my house. Woods are on the boundary of a farmer's field and juts up against the highway. I could cut for years in that stretch of woods. I'm not too familiar with farmers though so not sure how they'll feel about someone driving up their long driveway to ask for free firewood.[/QUOTE]
approach them with humble attitude,,and talk friendly..MOST farmers,,aint got a chip to hit..... depends whether they burn wood,,their neighbor does, their kids do, etc..but its like this,,its a 50/50 shot,,and it dont cost you a dime..................


----------



## wudpirat

Talking to the clerk at the local CVS about the weather.
He said, " If we didn't get snow, ice, blizzard winds, wind chill below zero, power outages.falling trees.broken branches, unsafe walking/driving and chest high drifts. We would be wasting winter."
I had to think about that for a moment.
Yep, he was right, without all those things happening.
We would be wasting winter.
I'm happy Feb. only has 28 days.


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> approach them with humble attitude,,and talk friendly..MOST farmers,,aint got a chip to hit..... depends whether they burn wood,,their neighbor does, their kids do, etc..but its like this,,its a 50/50 shot,,and it dont cost you a dime..................



Right now I have too many jobs lined up. Got a lady with several oak trees down on her property that I'll cut up next weekend then have another guy with a bunch of Leyland Cypress. That may be several weeks worth of scrounging right there. When I'm done with that I'll find out who owns that stretch of woods.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Got up to the cottage last night late and found out theres no water running.basically found a defective heater line to my well. And it stays on with some light pressure at the circuit board.....


----------



## macattack_ga

This morning's scrounge.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> I'm here, been working on my new wood hauler. This ones for you ambull!
> View attachment 401187



Chinese Elm in a Russian car. Ultimately destined to be an instrument of destruction.


----------



## 1project2many

MountainHigh said:


> I hear northern homes in Scandinavia also build homes around central chimney. If you're ever building a home - central chimney with thermal mass is the real deal! Works fantastic!



You can find plenty of old homes and foundations here in the northeast built around central chimneys. In the 1700s the homes were tiny compared to the massive amount of stone in the center. Even as some of these homes expanded, they never took down the original portion with the central chimney.




Ambull01 said:


> Here's my latest crazy plan. I'm having issues keeping heated air from going straight up to the 2nd floor. I want to keep more of the heat downstairs. So, I need to somehow get this heat past the door to the living room that's diagonal to the stove room.



You should block any direct paths to the second floor such as stairways. As far as moving air, a simple fan mounted at the ceiling and blowing air below the door will help but the degree of help this provides depends on how many rooms you're trying to heat. Have you considered opening the doorway to the rest of the house? Larger openings encourage circulation. You will still need to restrict air movement to the upper floors but it will be easier to create flow to the stove. If you have a basement then one option is to put in floor vents for return air which lead to a plenum under the stove. You could encouraging air to circulate by drawing it from the coolest part of the room into the cooler basement then returning it to the stove. It would then circulate through the house back out to the rooms with floor vents.


----------



## Coro cutter

I've been busy scrounging up some red gum for two days now all done should be about 10cm3


View attachment 401816
View attachment 401816


----------



## mainewoods

Nice score!


----------



## farmer steve

here's my half the spoils of our scrounging this past week. got all the logs sawed yesterday so now it's splitter time this week. 99% oak with a little ash.


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice, but it looks like Fiskars work to me!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Very nice, but it looks like Fiskars work to me!


just getting lazy in my old age i guess.


----------



## MustangMike

Likely I'm just jealous I don't have a hydro .... maybe this year!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Fiskars is a great tool and i use it in moderation....or i try to. End up using it whenninhad enough to fire up the splitter.
i like the fiskars as stress relieve. 
Splitter is definatly easier on the wrists....fr me anyway
Theres to much damn snow right now to do anything lol


----------



## hamish

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Theres to much damn snow right now to do anything lol


 
Spend the morning on the Yellow slug hauling I cedar off the swamp, gonna be heading to the lake later for a little fish.

Right now is the best time to do lots of thing. Theres no bugs. You don't need ice I the cooler. Most women look the same wearing snowsuits and balaclavas.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I do like splitting a littlw bit but this is my first year burning wood and our setup is a little crazy this year and makes it difficult to move the wood.

Im looking at a snowmobile next weekend though. That should turn up my winter progress.


----------



## MustangMike

I think they make track kits for some ATVs, that would let them go about any where.

More snow falling, but the Mustang made it home on snow covered roads. They say we will get 3-5 tonight, and another 3-5 tomorrow, followed by plunging temps. I'll take the Escape to tonight's appt.

Real winter this year, again!


----------



## zogger

Snow too deep to get to the woodlot? No probs, hire these guys!! hehehehe what a hoot


----------



## MustangMike

Nice post, that is what it kinda looks like here!


----------



## dancan

No new scrounge this weekend , just moving scrounged wood to the house .


----------



## Ambull01

1project2many said:


> You can find plenty of old homes and foundations here in the northeast built around central chimneys. In the 1700s the homes were tiny compared to the massive amount of stone in the center. Even as some of these homes expanded, they never took down the original portion with the central chimney.
> 
> You should block any direct paths to the second floor such as stairways. As far as moving air, a simple fan mounted at the ceiling and blowing air below the door will help but the degree of help this provides depends on how many rooms you're trying to heat. Have you considered opening the doorway to the rest of the house? Larger openings encourage circulation. You will still need to restrict air movement to the upper floors but it will be easier to create flow to the stove. If you have a basement then one option is to put in floor vents for return air which lead to a plenum under the stove. You could encouraging air to circulate by drawing it from the coolest part of the room into the cooler basement then returning it to the stove. It would then circulate through the house back out to the rooms with floor vents.



Mentioned this before somewhere on this site but I find it a bit crazy that the newer construction homes have chimneys on outer walls. I guess a lot of them use gas stoves but I see a few that are burning wood. If we're building homes from lessons learned then why aren't builders placing the daggone chimney in the center! Anyways. 

Only issue with somehow blocking the second floor is I'm almost too tall for the stairwell ceiling. If I don't tilt my head coming down the stairs I'll walk right into the stair well ceiling. The basement is only under the kitchen and crawl space under the rest of the house. 



Coro cutter said:


> View attachment 401817
> I've been busy scrounging up some red gum for two days now all done should be about 10cm3View attachment 401812
> View attachment 401814
> View attachment 401815
> View attachment 401816
> View attachment 401816



Is red gum as hard to split as sweet gum?


----------



## 1project2many

Ambull01 said:


> If we're building homes from lessons learned then why aren't builders placing the daggone chimney in the center!



Because we aren't heating with wood anymore. Banks don't want to finance a house with wood as a primary heat. Insurance companies would rather see wood as a secondary or not at all. Cookie cutter homes take more time to build with large masonry chimneys. We've learned that oil and gas are easier to heat with so that's what we're using.


----------



## X-S-FLA

They're gonna be sorrrrry!


----------



## Ambull01

1project2many said:


> Because we aren't heating with wood anymore. Banks don't want to finance a house with wood as a primary heat. Insurance companies would rather see wood as a secondary or not at all. Cookie cutter homes take more time to build with large masonry chimneys. We've learned that oil and gas are easier to heat with so that's what we're using.



Good point lol. I guess that's good news for people like myself, more firewood available.


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> Mentioned this before somewhere on this site but I find it a bit crazy that the newer construction homes have chimneys on outer walls. I guess a lot of them use gas stoves but I see a few that are burning wood. If we're building homes from lessons learned then why aren't builders placing the daggone chimney in the center! Anyways.
> 
> Only issue with somehow blocking the second floor is I'm almost too tall for the stairwell ceiling. If I don't tilt my head coming down the stairs I'll walk right into the stair well ceiling. The basement is only under the kitchen and crawl space under the rest of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Is red gum as hard to split as sweet gum?



Not knowing what sweet gum looks like but I know most of the gum family should be split while it is green still
Yes it is hard as nails and has a real mean twist threw the wood which can make it difficult to split with a armstrong axe. But with a hyd splitter its easy as or for the nasty bits I just use the chain axe (chainsaw) makes quick work of the bits that won't go threw the splitter


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> Not knowing what sweet gum looks like but I know most of the gum family should be split while it is green still
> Yes it is hard as nails and has a real mean twist threw the wood which can make it difficult to split with a armstrong axe. But with a hyd splitter its easy as or for the nasty bits I just use the chain axe (chainsaw) makes quick work of the bits that won't go threw the splitter



Split while green, good luck! You must have some of that Maori strength lol. 

Just noticed you're from NZ. You ever watch/hear of the movie Once Were Warriors? Love that movie.


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> Split while green, good luck! You must have some of that Maori strength lol.
> 
> Just noticed you're from NZ. You ever watch/hear of the movie Once Were Warriors? Love that movie.



Certainly have I've seen oww about 20 times love that movie too it's brilliant there's a few good nz movies worlds fastest Indian,goodbye porky pie
Yeah real easy to split green when dry I've had sparks come off gum when the axe splits it

Have got a pretty good hydraulic wood splitter that's eats firewood
It's my missus that s got the Maori strength haha


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> Certainly have I've seen oww about 20 times love that movie too it's brilliant there's a few good nz movies worlds fastest Indian,goodbye porky pie
> Yeah real easy to split green when dry I've had sparks come off gum when the axe splits it
> 
> Have got a pretty good hydraulic wood splitter that's eats firewood
> It's my missus that s got the Maori strength haha



Yes that movie is the champ! I've forced my wife, family, and all my friends to watch it. They all loved it. Didn't really like the second one as much though. I've been practicing my haka every night.


----------



## Greenthorn

So... my neighbor farmer wanted to know if I would cut a couple trees hanging over his field, tells me just cut them down I'll pile em up and burn them, he farms my ground so we always do favors for each other. We get there......5 Black locust....30" - 40" bottoms... I says don't worry...I'll clean them up! He tried to tell me they were willows. Major score...he says well you can cut any of them in my fence rows if you want....Probable 30-50 trees looks like the majority around 18" -30". I hate cutting down live trees, but I figure he's gonna clear them out to open his field...it may as well be me! As I am walking thru the fence rows there are probably 20 -30 other dead locust they have been pushing down and over a ravine. I have cut up dead downed locust before and they are a beech on chains...I hope Bailey's is having a sale on chains!


----------



## MustangMike

For the real bad stuff, get a carbide!


----------



## Axfarmer

All the recent snowstorms are making it difficult to keep woodpiles plowed out! I still have 3-4 cords of rounds to be split that I had the foresight to cover them with a huge tarp.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking wood. Re: the snow, it is starting hard to find a place to put it! My front porch is 8 steps and I can't push it off the side till I get past #6!


----------



## Ambull01

Speaking of snow, I've had a grand total of about 5 inches so far this winter. No idea what the hell to do with all the sleds the in-laws bought for us. Leaf firewood skidders?


----------



## Jakers

Ambull01 said:


> Speaking of snow, I've had a grand total of about 5 inches so far this winter. No idea what the hell to do with all the sleds the in-laws bought for us. Leaf firewood skidders?


bout the same here in the midwestern area of minnesota too. i have a yard that has a couple large patches of snow but mostly brown. been that way all winter so far


----------



## svk

Jakers said:


> bout the same here in the midwestern area of minnesota too. i have a yard that has a couple large patches of snow but mostly brown. been that way all winter so far


It's a welcomed relief. Interestingly enough the last five winters in MN have had two with no snow and three with record/near record snow.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I've been hoping for a little snow just for the kids. No complaints here. Makes making stumps harder but the trees pull easier.


----------



## wudpirat

*FREE FREE FREE*
All the snow you want, free
Come and get it
That big mound next to the splitter is the rounds I never had a chance to split, leave that.

Snow, hail, frezzing rain, ice and lots more snow, bitter cold wind chill.
Not wasting winter this year.
I have a pile of ice covered Oak next to the heater, takes about two days to dry enuff to burn.

Of course we have the Zogger to blame, blasted Polar Vortex he called down.
I think of you often Zog, esp. when I take William (17yr old Poodle) out to pee and the wind blows up my skirts.
William has old timers and get confused easy, have to keep track or he'll get lost.

Blasted birds are eating me broke, 50# sunflower seeds only last about 10 days. Suet cakes about 3 days.
I enjoy watching them or I wouldn't feed them.
Back to trying to refill a Bic lighter.
I should be spinning up some 3/8 LP chain loops for my new saw, the mighty 33cc Tanaka.
I pulled the limiters and fatened the mix, now it runs like it should. Gonna like this saw, all 10 1/2 pounds.
Blasted EPA, CAB and anybody else who messed with our saws, may all their engines heat seize.
Got side tracked again. Have to haul in more ice covered oak and thaw it out, nutter cold snap coming.
TNX again Zog.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> *FREE FREE FREE*
> All the snow you want, free
> Come and get it
> That big mound next to the splitter is the rounds I never had a chance to split, leave that.
> 
> Snow, hail, frezzing rain, ice and lots more snow, bitter cold wind chill.
> Not wasting winter this year.
> I have a pile of ice covered Oak next to the heater, takes about two days to dry enuff to burn.
> 
> Of course we have the Zogger to blame, blasted Polar Vortex he called down.
> I think of you often Zog, esp. when I take William (17yr old Poodle) out to pee and the wind blows up my skirts.
> William has old timers and get confused easy, have to keep track or he'll get lost.
> 
> Blasted birds are eating me broke, 50# sunflower seeds only last about 10 days. Suet cakes about 3 days.
> I enjoy watching them or I wouldn't feed them.
> Back to trying to refill a Bic lighter.
> I should be spinning up some 3/8 LP chain loops for my new saw, the mighty 33cc Tanaka.
> I pulled the limiters and fatened the mix, now it runs like it should. Gonna like this saw, all 10 1/2 pounds.
> Blasted EPA, CAB and anybody else who messed with our saws, may all their engines heat seize.
> Got side tracked again. Have to haul in more ice covered oak and thaw it out, nutter cold snap coming.
> TNX again Zog.



My boss blames the cold weather on me, too


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> My boss blames the cold weather on me, too


tell him it's 'cause your in NORTH Georgia.


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, he don't have any cold weather!!! Come on up!!!! I know what Pirat is talking about!


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, it is sunny and above freezing today, I can see my blacktop driveway again!

Had to shovel the snowbank back so they can get to my mailbox. Pushed so much snow out of the driveway, the ATV would not move it back, so the guy next door came over with his Kubota, and he still could not push it back, so I had to shovel!

This is the nicest day we have had in a while, but they say more white stuff is coming!


----------



## dwasifar

wudpirat said:


> *FREE FREE FREE*
> All the snow you want, free
> Come and get it.



You should put a craigslist ad up offering to sell your fine-grained Connecticut snow - perfect for snowcrafters! - for only $10 per bushel. Must take it all, cash only, no bargaining, must be licensed and bonded and have your own equipment and team.


----------



## maine

MustangMike said:


> Actually, it is sunny and above freezing today, I can see my blacktop driveway again!
> 
> Had to shovel the snowbank back so they can get to my mailbox. Pushed so much snow out of the driveway, the ATV would not move it back, so the guy next door came over with his Kubota, and he still could not push it back, so I had to shovel!
> 
> This is the nicest day we have had in a while, but they say more white stuff is coming!




shovel > tractor? how big was the kubota? i know what you mean about this white stuff I am SICK of it!

couldnt imagine living out here without the loader/backhoe. i would be stuck


----------



## stihly dan

Had a service call at a place that I have exclusive scrounge rights to. The guy told me he has 3 piles 8 ft high of 6 footers waiting for me. I will have to wait to get them as they are behind a mound of snow 10 ft high 50 ft long 20 ft wide..


----------



## mainewoods

Not too bad here. I can still step out onto the front lawn and sink to my waist but hit solid ground underneath. Last year there was no ground to hit, for quite a few months. Scrounging, to say the least, is on hold for a while.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Not too bad here. I can still step out onto the front lawn and sink to my waist but hit solid ground underneath. Last year there was no ground to hit, for quite a few months. Scrounging, to say the least, is on hold for a while.



Does make it difficult...I always wonder when I was up there why no one modified a snowcat for firewood use. I've seen small scale with regular snow machines and toboggans, but nothing substantial, that floated rather than bulldozed through deep snow.


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> Not too bad here. I can still step out onto the front lawn and sink to my waist but hit solid ground underneath. Last year there was no ground to hit, for quite a few months. Scrounging, to say the least, is on hold for a while.



scrounging on hold here too. Yesterday I was on the roof of a school that had multiple levels. Amazingly as I was wading through the snow I had stepped off the upper level to the lower level, realized this when I sank to over my head in snow, I was about 10 ft past the upper roof before I sank. It was a real workout to snow swim back to the upper roof.


----------



## Philbert

!!!!!

That could have been disastrous!

Here is an interesting article on the guys who keep the roofs in Yellowstone National Park from collapsing:
http://www.bozemandailychronicle.co...cle_fb03a244-4aa2-11e0-a8dc-001cc4c03286.html


Philbert


----------



## svk

If 1) we had significant snow and 2) my current snowmobile ran, I'd pack down the area around scrounge trees one day and come bank the next day to cut. Those larger tub style pull sleds can carry a lot of cargo but be sure to have a tow bar and not just a rope.


----------



## MustangMike

The Kubota is the small one, with a plow attachment for the winter. It is 4wd, and a lot more substantial than my ATV, so that snow pack must be br


----------



## MustangMike

Joke Time:

What did Obama say to Brian Williams????



If you like your helicopter story, you can keep your helicopter story! Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I tried liking it twice


----------



## stihly dan

Philbert said:


> !!!!!
> 
> That could have been disastrous!
> 
> Here is an interesting article on the guys who keep the roofs in Yellowstone National Park from collapsing:
> http://www.bozemandailychronicle.co...cle_fb03a244-4aa2-11e0-a8dc-001cc4c03286.html
> 
> 
> Philbert



That was interesting. The snow wasn't that deep on the whole roof, more of a long drift. I just didn't know that the drop was there or the height. Many times its only a 3-4 ft drop. With it being so cold since before the snow started 2 weeks ago the snow is very light, no chance of making a snowball. Although after this coming weekends storms there are many places planning on shoveling there roofs.


----------



## mainewoods

zogger said:


> Does make it difficult...I always wonder when I was up there why no one modified a snowcat for firewood use. I've seen small scale with regular snow machines and toboggans, but nothing substantial, that floated rather than bulldozed through deep snow.


----------



## mainewoods

I used to pack the trails after every storm when I had a sled. Problem was when you stepped off the trail to cut a tree.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I used to pack the trails after every storm when I had a sled. Problem was when you stepped off the trail to cut a tree.
> 
> View attachment 402675



Jeez you're short. No shins?


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> I used to pack the trails after every storm when I had a sled. Problem was when you stepped off the trail to cut a tree.
> 
> View attachment 402675


A couple more feet and you'll get lost in there.


----------



## MustangMike

In case anyone was worried that all our precious white stuff would melt because of the above freezing temps yesterday, you can calm your fears.

It is 20 now, and predicted to go to -8 by Sunday! I think winter is going to stay white this year, like it is supposed to be, like it was in the 60s.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> In case anyone was worried that all our precious white stuff would melt because of the above freezing temps yesterday, you can calm your fears.
> 
> It is 20 now, and predicted to go to -8 by Sunday! I think winter is going to stay white this year, like it is supposed to be, like it was in the 60s.


I'm planning on arriving in Albany on Sunday and they are predicting -10! It never gets that cold there. I think the coldest I ever saw when we lived there was -3


----------



## 1project2many

dwasifar said:


> You should put a craigslist ad up offering to sell your fine-grained Connecticut snow - perfect for snowcrafters! - for only $10 per bushel. Must take it all, cash only, no bargaining, must be licensed and bonded and have your own equipment and team.



No thanks. I prefer my snow certified green. I'd prefer _ anything_ green.


----------



## dwasifar

1project2many said:


> No thanks. I prefer my snow certified green. I'd prefer _ anything_ green.


What about eggs and ham?


----------



## 1project2many

dwasifar said:


> What about eggs and ham?



It'd take my mind off the snow!


----------



## Ambull01

Well, it may be too cold for scrounging this weekend. Supposed to have highs in the lower 20s with windchill sending temps down to single digits. A minor inconvenience for some of you guys but that's cold as a witches tit to me. 

On another note, I've been trying to teach myself how to write code/program in Python. Supposed to be real easy. Man I feel like an idiot. Snot nosed kids are making games and crap and I can't seem to print out a simple word. I need to put my big boy pants on, brave the cold, and take my frustrations out on a few logs.


----------



## MustangMike

Put on a turtleneck, insulated bib overalls, a warm jacket, and a good hat, boots & gloves, and U won't want to come back inside!


----------



## MustangMike

By the way, I think Colt made the Python, about all I know about it!


----------



## mainewoods

Saw a couple of scroungers digging through a snowbank beside the road yesterday. They made a hole wide enough to back in a pickup truck, so it would be off the pavement, and hit the mother load. 2 very large maples were just taken down by the tree trimmers and were up for grabs. The landowner told 'em they were welcome to the wood and they jumped on it. Talk about extreme scrounging. Those snowbanks are 10' high, but they shoveled it out and hauled off load after load of prime sugar maple, all loaded by hand. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## SteveSS

Now that's dedication.


----------



## svk

Or despair....


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar Maple is very good wood. Not easy to split, but very good wood.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Put on a turtleneck, insulated bib overalls, a warm jacket, and a good hat, boots & gloves, and U won't want to come back inside!



For the most part keeping my body warm isn't the issue. Once I start moving around I usually have to shed layers to keep from sweating. My precious little fingers and toes are what usually gets cold, especially with the steel toes.


----------



## MustangMike

Usually if you keep your core warm, your extremities will also stay warm, especially if you are working. In the cold, wear the warm boots! I flex my hands regularly to keep the circulation going. Constant gripping can cause problems.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I gotta keep muh feets warm for anything else to be warm. This time of year we do a lot ofbucket work trimming city trees so im all dressed up in Carhartt goodies and Danner Pronghorn boots.

Its too hard to wear all that when you gotta climb around.


----------



## Ambull01

KenJax Tree said:


> I gotta keep muh feets warm for anything else to be warm. This time of year we do a lot ofbucket work trimming city trees so im all dressed up in Carhartt goodies and Danner Pronghorn boots.
> 
> Its too hard to wear all that when you gotta climb around.



Now your job must be cold. Stuck in a bucket cutting without the ability to really move around to get the body temp up. I would be taking frequent breaks inside the warm truck.


----------



## Marshy

I havent been doing any scrounging lately, been trying to get my snowmobile in operating condition but that is a story for another thread. Anyways, I recently purchased a poly utility sled to moving firewood with. IDK if any of you guys own one or have thought about getting one but I recommend getting one. I really wanted to get a the XL Jet Sled made by Shappell but they are wicked expensive after shipping. I ended up going with a smaller sled made by KL Industries and I like it a lot. I found out really quickly that it is the perfect size if you are pulling it with your own strength. I would opt for something larger if I was using a snowmobile or 4 wheeler but I'm not. I bought mine from Amazon and got "free" shipping because my wife bought into that Amazon Prime...

Here is what I bought. I'll see if I can get a picture in action. I already moved about half a face cord of wood with it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=1944687462&pf_rd_i=B003Z74GKU


----------



## X-S-FLA

Simple, yet likely very effective. Nice buy. By the time I can get up to cold country, I'll be 60. If I play my cards right, I should be in good enuf shape to yank one of these around; although there may not be enuf lube on the ground in Eastern TN / Northern GA when I need it. Maybe outfit something like that with wheels or sumthin'. Will have to research when I'm closer to pullin' the trigger.


----------



## svk

I've got one just like that for walk in fishing trips. Would get the jumbo size if I was scrounging by snowmobile.


----------



## Marshy

Twice I had about 1/4 of a face cord stacked in it (20" lengths of maple) and I pulled it on the edge of the snow covered road for a distance of 500 feet and at the end of each pull I was breathing heavy. It would be a lot more work if I was trying to pull it through knee deep snow. Decided 2 trips was enough for one night, that'll make a man out of you if you do it enough times. I was pressed for time last night so I took the car down and put 3 sled loads in the car and drove it up to the house.


----------



## farmer steve

here's the newest scrounge for another farmer that wants his woods cleaned up. this blew down in hurricane Sandy. have 2 or 3 8' saw logs and the rest firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, those oblong pieces will really give your saw a workout!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nice, those oblong pieces will really give your saw a workout!


that was about 25' from the base where the first crotch was. i hate them. gave me a workout too.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> here's the newest scrounge for another farmer that wants his woods cleaned up. this blew down in hurricane Sandy. have 2 or 3 8' saw logs and the rest firewood.  View attachment 402981
> View attachment 402983
> View attachment 402984
> View attachment 402985



That's a big ole log right there. What size bar did you need to get through it?


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That's a big ole log right there. What size bar did you need to get through it?


had to use my 036 w/18" bar. waiting on a part for my 361 that we put a 25"bar on for those big ones. just sawed from both sides and the 036 did fine.


----------



## NCSteveH

Ambull01 said:


> Now your job must be cold. Stuck in a bucket cutting without the ability to really move around to get the body temp up. I would be taking frequent breaks inside the warm truck.


If I was stuck in a bucket all day in this cold I would have a piece of foam to stand on, someone's couch may go missing a cushion but my feet would be warm.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> had to use my 036 w/18" bar. waiting on a part for my 361 that we put a 25"bar on for those big ones. just sawed from both sides and the 036 did fine.



Nice. Didn't think an 18" would get through that thing taking the dogs into consideration. The suckers on my Makita are freaking huge, cut's down about 3-4 inches of bar.


----------



## Marshy

X-S-FLA said:


> Simple, yet likely very effective. Nice buy. By the time I can get up to cold country, I'll be 60. If I play my cards right, I should be in good enuf shape to yank one of these around; although there may not be enuf lube on the ground in Eastern TN / Northern GA when I need it. Maybe outfit something like that with wheels or sumthin'. Will have to research when I'm closer to pullin' the trigger.


Without snow wheels are way easier unless the ground is soft or you have obstacles to run over. My Dad's property has a steep grade so he uses the sled year around because the house is down hill to all the wood and he can practically ride it down the hill without any snow even... I wouldn't dare think about dragging this sled without snow unless it was lightly loaded. With the snow it slides easily but still becomes a workout up hill. We just got another foot of snow so I don't think I'll move any wood until next week when the temps come back up above single and negative numbers. 

Time to go snow blow the drive way. Running out of room, some banks are 6 foot tall. I emptie the ash pan and had to walk through snow waist deep. I love it.


----------



## zogger

X-S-FLA said:


> Simple, yet likely very effective. Nice buy. By the time I can get up to cold country, I'll be 60. If I play my cards right, I should be in good enuf shape to yank one of these around; although there may not be enuf lube on the ground in Eastern TN / Northern GA when I need it. Maybe outfit something like that with wheels or sumthin'. Will have to research when I'm closer to pullin' the trigger.



If you get in the real mountains and not the hills, there's rocks all over north georgia sticking up outta the ground, totally random. I think that will be your biggest problem on hauling through the woods unless on established trails. So maybe a log arch might be better, that and one of those spiffy gas powered capstan winches.

And watch out picking up them copper colored green sticks! A lot ain't sticks.....


----------



## X-S-FLA

Thanks Zog! Yeah, I've spent some time up in Blairsville just North of ya. I've seen those copper colored sticks 
I won't be scrounging any of those. Heck, I'm just now learning how to ID trees; how embarrassing is that? Think I've finally
figured out we've got a bunch of white oak down here in Lauderdale. Not that it does me much good; or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## hamish

I couldn't imagine getting the bulk of my firewood without snow on the ground. I would need a helicopter and a hovercraft to have a go at it. Winter time is my season, and no I don't play hockey.


----------



## MechanicMatt

A Canadian who doesn't play hockey?WTF!?!


----------



## MustangMike

Send him to RIT! Couch Catlin couched Football there (while I was there), but they don't have football any more, just Hockey!


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-othe...ationFlag=true

Pellet shortage up here because of this extended cold blast ,,,, At lest I can scrounge up a kitchen table and chair set to throw in the furnace if I ran out of wood LOL


----------



## dancan

Scrounged wood on the way to house , that 4 cord shed is almost empty .


----------



## svk

Did a lot of tree viewing today. There's enough standing dead elm along I-90 in upstate NY for 100 lifetimes!


----------



## dancan

Hey Ambull , I don't give up any bar length because of the dogs .


----------



## SteveSS

Went over to Dad's place to help him replenish his shrinking wood pile. It was nearly gone so we needed to freshen it up. Spent most of the day cutting small, dead standing Black Oaks that were firewood ready and could burn immediately. We cut enough to get him through another 3 - 4 weeks. There's plenty of other wood cut over there, but it's still in varying stages of seasoning. One big stack is good to go in my opinion.

This is how much we cut today, aside from the small bit in the corner that was still left from last year.



These are some stacks that are sitting down in the gully getting a good dose of wind. All of these stacks have been cut in the last 45 days or so. All dead standing oak that will be ready to burn real soon.




And this stack of cedar is the by product of cleaning up around the "to cut" fire wood trees. There are several local places around that buy it by the cord. Must be cut to 4' lengths and trimmed flush, no smaller than 3" diameter. Average price is $100/cord. I think we have 2 cord ready to deliver right now. Maybe just a bit less. That stack to the right is some hickory from last year.



Still a lot of dead standing oak that needs cut and split. There's one giant black oak that I'd guess will produce close to 4 cord.


----------



## MNGuns

Looks good, what do they do with the cedar...?


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Hey Ambull , I don't give up any bar length because of the dogs .



Dude, someone cut your dogs off.


----------



## Ambull01

Spent about 4 hours today bucking up some downed white oak from a lady's yard. There's about 10 or so large trees that I can cut and a handful or so dead standing. I'll be busy for a long time. If I can just figure out how to keep the chain out of the dirt it would make cutting a lot easier.


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> Did a lot of tree viewing today. There's enough standing dead elm along I-90 in upstate NY for 100 lifetimes!


I've given up my quest to get dead wood from NH highways. Too many of the highway garages are using OWB's.


----------



## mainewoods

Every time I see that 4 wheeler Dan, it makes me want one even more. Pretty hard to imagine a more useful tool than one of those.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , those are factory dogs , usually labelled as a limbing dog .
Clint , the atv is handy like a tractor just in different ways , great if you have a woodlot with lots of trail but a tractor is a better work tool .


----------



## square1

> If I can just figure out how to keep the chain out of the dirt it would make cutting a lot easier.


Come on up our way. I guarantee you can cut all day without hitting dirt once.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Just went out to dump the ashes and take a piss. Well i couldnt stay outside any longer itwas so damn cold. With wind chill it is -45 celsius. Think its going to be an indoor sit at the stove kinda day.


----------



## zogger

Hmmm...teens and strong north wind, then turning to sleet/ice/snow for a day...scrounging will be wheelbarrow to wood stack, back to front door....that's the ticket, stack scrounging!


----------



## SteveSS

MNGuns said:


> Looks good, what do they do with the cedar...?


One of the places that I drive past every now and again cuts lumber from it. Not real sure what the other places do with it. I've always assumed that it gets shaved up into pet bedding.


----------



## stihly dan

1project2many said:


> I've given up my quest to get dead wood from NH highways. Too many of the highway garages are using OWB's.



They will give you the real big one's. To much work for them. I got a nice 40 D ash over Christmas from them. They took all the branches and the smaller d trees.


----------



## svk

Supposed to be -13 tonight in Albany. We spent two winters here and the coldest we saw was -3 or -5, I can't remember which.


----------



## hamish

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Just went out to dump the ashes and take a piss. Well i couldnt stay outside any longer itwas so damn cold. With wind chill it is -45 celsius. Think its going to be an indoor sit at the stove kinda day.



I called it an early day, good thing the fish weren't biting, its chilly out for sure. Tractor wont start, snowmobile took some coaxing to get going, wont even bother with the truck till tomorrow. Its only -41C with the wind chill here, good day to piss in the house.


----------



## cantoo

I moved snow for a couple of hours, managed to break a tire chain off. Finished the snow anyway and now working on the tractor in the heated shop. Teeshirt weather in there. Figured I might as well get the blown front light working, grease up the snow blower, fix the cable for turning the chute, replaced a broken shear bolt and whatever else needs done while it's warm in there.
My son had 2 sleds in there and there are repaired and gone now, I get the shop for the rest of the day.
Dang wind was so rough yesterday it blew the insulated stove pipe off my OWB. It just sits on there and has been on for 2 years, dented it and pretty much screwed it. Now the smoke is really swirling around and going into my wood storage tarp house. So I popped a piece of regular galvanized furnace pipe on it for now.


----------



## MustangMike

Just got done doing a tax return locally, and we looked out the window and saw a Bobcat slowly walk the border of his property, 2 pm on a bright sunny day!

It looked very healthy & normal, but I've never seen one out in the open on a bright sunny day like that before. The guy had lived there over 20 yrs and never saw one before! Darn cell phone took too long to come on to get a good shot.

Last year we had a similar sighting with a coyote on the other side of his property.

The guy has 10 acres, and I got my deer there this year.


----------



## SteveSS

SteveSS said:


> One of the places that I drive past every now and again cuts lumber from it. Not real sure what the other places do with it. I've always assumed that it gets shaved up into pet bedding.


Confirmed. They shred it up into poultry bedding. Makes sense since there's a big turkey processing plant in the same town.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Spent the weekend down at my BIL and SIL house at the bottom of Jersey. He has a old Vermont Casting Resolute. He uses it as a back-up except when I visit. I had that ole girl cranking all weekend. My wife and her sister actually wrestled for the "warm chair". Can't say I minded watching those two rumble a bit......... sadly her sis is in crazy good shape and won. She is a personal trainer and even though my wife is in good shape and the most stuborn woman on the face of the planet, her sis out muscled her for the chair.


----------



## Ambull01

Anyone have experience taking down a fairly large log that's suspended from its splintered trunk about 20 ft up? I have to post the pic tomorrow. It looked mighty dangerous so I stayed far away from it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Barber chair?


----------



## MustangMike

It is dangerous, send pics.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, sound like the wind damaged stuff we got down hill from the outhouse.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah the stuff I wait for the wind to finish off.


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> Anyone have experience taking down a fairly large log that's suspended from its splintered trunk about 20 ft up? I have to post the pic tomorrow. It looked mighty dangerous so I stayed far away from it.



Without pics it's hard to say but sometimes you can Use another tree nearby to knock down the hang up or a chain or wire rope and a tractor to pull it over.
Sounds like a widow maker for sure
Can be rather dangerous 
But can be brought down safely 
And I'm sure many of the members here will have had similar experiences 

BUT PICTURES FIRST....!!!


----------



## Philbert

C4. 

Or one of these:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/remote-control-tree-removal.272986/

Philbert


----------



## Coro cutter

Philbert said:


> C4.
> 
> Philbert




TNT.....will fix it


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Spent the weekend down at my BIL and SIL house at the bottom of Jersey. He has a old Vermont Casting Resolute. He uses it as a back-up except when I visit. I had that ole girl cranking all weekend. My wife and her sister actually wrestled for the "warm chair". Can't say I minded watching those two rumble a bit......... sadly her sis is in crazy good shape and won. She is a personal trainer and even though my wife is in good shape and the most stuborn woman on the face of the planet, her sis out muscled her for the chair.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## tla100

Cut a hole in base and about 5-8 pounds of tannerite, get back a safe distance, 100 yards should suffice. Shoot with high power rifle. Tricky part is cutting hole. How big is tree?


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> C4.
> 
> Or one of these:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/remote-control-tree-removal.272986/
> 
> Philbert



That there's beyond amazing!


----------



## mainewoods

So is the price! I can think of a lot of things I would rather spend a quarter of a million$$ on.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> So is the price! I can think of a lot of things I would rather spend a quarter of a million$$ on.



Well, ya, that's pretty darn expensive, but you look around at say another mom and pop business, say a today's commercial full time farm, where it is not unusual to have a lot more than that tied up in equipment and buildings, plus ongoing operating expense, just to make middle to upper middle class pay at the end of the year.

Heck, the farm here, used the be the largest but now the second largest broiler farm around here, million$ in buildings and equipment. Asked the boss once how much he really nets after all expenses and it isn't much different from joe commuter with a little car going to a (decent, say high tech college grad level) office job.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Well, ya, that's pretty darn expensive, but you look around at say another mom and pop business, say a today's commercial full time farm, where it is not unusual to have a lot more than that tied up in equipment and buildings, plus ongoing operating expense, just to make middle to upper middle class pay at the end of the year.
> 
> Heck, the farm here, used the be the largest but now the second largest broiler farm around here, million$ in buildings and equipment. Asked the boss once how much he really nets after all expenses and it isn't much different from joe commuter with a little car going to a (decent, say high tech college grad level) office job.


You are absolutely correct, there's really not much money in farming, while you are farming. When they sell the farm and equipment, however, if they played their cards right they can buy a small island somewhere warm. 

Met a farmer from Illinois one time. He didn't have much in the bank but his farm was paid off and the land alone was worth about 5 million.


----------



## svk

Well we saw -8 in Albany overnight which is akin to about -45 in Minnesota in frequency and psychological effect on the locals. I may need to wear a jacket when I cut later this morning LOL.


----------



## MustangMike

Stay warm out there! Was sub 0 here & breezy this morning. Dogs ran out and did their business and ran right back in again!


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ts/1051703718?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Hard to scrounge for pellets .


----------



## MustangMike

That is what I need is a pellet maker. It would likely consume more energy to make the pellets than the pellets generate, but the gov would likely give me tax credits because the pellets burn cleaner! I have numerous clients with pellet stoves, and they qualify for the energy tax credit!


----------



## Marshy

I think it would be easier going with one of those smart Froling boilers vs pellet (assuming you already have an existing hydronic system). NY offers some good tax credits for cord wood boilers but part of that is you have to have a certified water storage tank and that get expensive. An indoor boiler that has a water jacket of approximately 35 gallons would require a 600 gal thermal storage tank.


Anyways, thought I'd share some "scrounging" pictures using my new sled. I think anytime there is significant labor involved it can be considered scrounging. Even though this wood was cut split stacked last year I'm considering this scrounging because the snow is 3-4 feet deep and was a lot of work to get it up to the house!

That tall stack is slightly over 6 feet with no snow, so you can only see the top half. It was 10 feet long and a mix of elm and maple. I moved about 80% of it up to the house just in time for Polar Vortex.







Here's a pic of my pole barn and some of my property.





My house from the wood pile...






And the towns snowblower moving the banks back.


----------



## dancan

Hey Mike !
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-ind...ll/1036832509?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Barber chair?



SOB, I forgot to take a pic of the most important tree! Damn it lol. I guess it looks sort of like a barber chair. Mike may be right though, looks like wind damage. I don't know how the lower part splintered like that though. Maybe the top part somehow spun a bit to cause the splintering? Anyway, the log only looks like it's attached to trunk by some fibers. I was cutting from the top of the tree back towards the trunk to get some weight off. I may try to pull it down with a winch once I cut enough weight off. Don't think I will chance cutting it from the splintered trunk. 

Here's a few pics of my oak scrounge that will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Ambull01

Also picked up a potential poor man's scrounging tool. It was only $10 so I figured what the hell. Lifting the Makita to limb tiny branches wore me out quick. Hopefully this weird looking tool will suffice instead. B&C oil was only $7 a gal so I picked up 3 of them.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , it looks so cold where you're scrounging .... LOL
I wish that's what my scrounging area looked like 
Nice sled Marshy


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for the info, but I was just kidding about making pellets!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Ambull , it looks so cold where you're scrounging .... LOL
> I wish that's what my scrounging area looked like
> Nice sled Marshy



I know, this is probably fall weather to you. For me it's freaking cold. It's about 9 degrees outside right now, not sure what it is with wind chill. This whole week will be lower than usual. The day I took the pics the temps were about lower 20's to upper teens. I think the wind chill put it 7 deg colder. Anyway, I was nice and toasty once I started hauling that Makita around. I love that saw, so smooth.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Also picked up a potential poor man's scrounging tool.



I have used an axe to limb/clean/dress up smaller stuff (a Fiskars axe - don't tell anybody!). Often thought a machete or brush axe would work well to remove twigs up to an inch (green stuff) or so. 
I also use an anvil style pruner (long handle, compound leverage) to remove slightly larger limbs.

These work especially well on smaller stuff with lots of twigs/limbs (I will burn stuff larger than 1-1/2 inches diameter in my wood stove). It's nice to have some tools that don't make noise all the time.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I have used an axe to limb/clean/dress up smaller stuff (a Fiskars axe - don't tell anybody!). Often thought a machete or brush axe would work well to remove twigs up to an inch (green stuff) or so.
> I also use an anvil style pruner (long handle, compound leverage) to remove slightly larger limbs.
> 
> These work especially well on smaller stuff with lots of twigs/limbs (I will burn stuff larger than 1-1/2 inches diameter in my wood stove). It's nice to have some tools that don't make noise all the time.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 404135
> View attachment 404136



I've used the Fiskars to chop stuff too, it wasn't that great thought. Head is too thick/wide I guess. Looks like someone piled all the brush right on top of the logs I need to cut so I'll be cutting a lot of really small stuff. I was about to buy a machete but it felt so light and they wanted $30 for it. This tool I bought has some heft to it and most of the weight is in the head, should be easy to swing. 

What's that tool on the left? Looks interesting. Now I know what you mean about quiet tools. Running a chainsaw is fun and all but it is nice to hear yourself think at times. Scrounging is almost mediation for me, it's a lot easier to free your mind in the absence of 2 cycle noise pollution.


----------



## dancan

I knew that Mike LOL
If you look at http://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-ind...mill-w-hammer-mill-and-drying-unit/1036821018 it's a large unit , there's videos on it running , I'm not sure how much production you need to be viable but I'm sure a machine that size won't cut it from what I've seen .
Philbert , that brush axe is king when making trails or clearing shooting lanes , I know because I have one LOL


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I've used the Fiskars to chop stuff too, it wasn't that great thought. Head is too thick/wide I guess. . . .
> What's that tool on the left?



I use a Fiskars axe for this, not one of their splitting mauls.

Tool on the Left is a '_Swedish brush axe_'; used instead of a machete for chopping brush, limbing, etc. Power/handling of an axe; uses a very thin, replaceable blade; less sharp blade area exposed than a machete. Need to aim a bit more precisely than with a machete - might not be as good in thick, jungle growth, but very good for tree limbs, small saplings, etc.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !







Don't do this if you get an atv LOL
The young fella down the road tried to cross a snow plowed ditch that has running water in it .
The road was so iced up and their driveway is so steep that I couldn't get there with the Bota because I have no tire chains , his dad finally showed up with a 4x4 so with some shovelling they finally got out LOL






Hey Marshy !






The scrounged wood is sure taking a beating 
















That's all the outside stuff I have left , polly have a week left in the shed , I might have to find some dead standing spruce before this winter is out .


----------



## MountainHigh

in stark contrast to Eastern Canada/US, out here on the west coast it was another warm one 18C / 64F yesterday in the sun 

Hardly touched my woodshed this year.






Garlic now 10"



Getting ready to till the Fall Rye under



 WTF!


----------



## MustangMike

I'll trade you some wood for some snow, after telling me she had plenty, my daughter is now worried she may run out! It was below zero this morning and breezy, and anther cold snap on the way, so consumption is not going to let up soon.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> I'll trade you some wood for some snow, after telling me she had plenty, my daughter is now worried she may run out! It was below zero this morning and breezy, and anther cold snap on the way, so consumption is not going to let us soon.



Ya it's all over the news the storm beating you guys have received again this year. I think they call what we're getting, a 'pineapple express' from Hawaii. ZERO snow pack up to 5500' levels on coast mountains - ski resorts all struggling if not already closed.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, as you get the pineapple, we get the Arctic Express!


----------



## MountainHigh

Aloha 

Can't remember a January/February like this.


----------



## caw

I wasn't going to say anything but since MountainHigh already started rubbing it in... Here in Southern WA I spent yesterday cutting firewood and overheating in a tshirt. Right now it is 50 deg F outside and blue skies. Basically April weather here in February.


----------



## dancan

I'm gonna report you 2 .....


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Hey Clint !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do this if you get an atv LOL
> The young fella down the road tried to cross a snow plowed ditch that has running water in it .
> The road was so iced up and their driveway is so steep that I couldn't get there with the Bota because I have no tire chains , his dad finally showed up with a 4x4 so with some shovelling they finally got out LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marshy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scrounged wood is sure taking a beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all the outside stuff I have left , polly have a week left in the shed , I might have to find some dead standing spruce before this winter is out .



What! That's all you have left from all that scrounging? You sure there's no firewood thieves near you?


----------



## MountainHigh

We need the snow pack here to make sure we get through summer with few forest fires.
Fingers crossed for a miserable, cold, MAJOR snow storm here in March!

For now it's back to sipping Mai Tais on the Lanai


----------



## stihly dan

Dancan where the hell is the at least 50 cord you scrounged last year. I knew you must have been double or triple posting those pics. No one scrounges that much, and the pics looked very familiar. If you run out of wood the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## MechanicMatt

It is too damn cold, zogger! This is all your fault! You and that damn "polor vortex". You can turn it offany time you want pal.
On a happier note played some hockey tonight, first time in 15 years. I think I surprised my two older nephews. Sadly my 12 years older body is now sore as hell and I'm sure those young'ns are relaxing with out a care in the world.


----------



## stihly dan

MechanicMatt said:


> It is too damn cold, zogger! This is all your fault! You and that damn "polor vortex". You can turn it offany time you want pal.
> On a happier note played some hockey tonight, first time in 15 years. I think I surprised my two older nephews. Sadly my 12 years older body is now sore as hell and I'm sure those young'ns are relaxing with out a care in the world.



Body or feet? The first skate is a killer on the feet.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Both I'm 5'10''. 145lbs. The next smallest was 6'1'' and they played rough. Was happy I never left my feet, still got good balance. These boys range from 18-21, big boys. It was fun, but my left shoulder sure is sore from one big hit.


----------



## dancan

stihly dan said:


> Dancan where the hell is the at least 50 cord you scrounged last year. I knew you must have been double or triple posting those pics. No one scrounges that much, and the pics looked very familiar. If you run out of wood the proof is in the pudding.



That's next years wood , don't want to have to dip into that this year ... I'd rather burn dead standing


----------



## mainewoods

Glad to see that wasn't your 4 wheeler stuck in a ditch,Dan. An incident like that might have soured you on mechanized scrounging, and caused you to go back to a hand sled. You have come so far.


----------



## mainewoods

If you was getting a normal winter, Mountain high, we would be getting some of that Pineapple express. Even poor Dan has snow on the ground!


----------



## mainewoods

Nice pic's Marshy. That looks like a sweet place you got there!


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull, all that bare ground and felled wood sure is a sight for sore eyes. Way to go!!


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> Nice pic's Marshy. That looks like a sweet place you got there!


Thanks! As you can see, I have a clear shooting lane from my bathroom windown all the way down to my wood pile. lol


----------



## mainewoods

The AVE. temp for the month of Feb, so far, is 4.2*F, with no relief in sight. Looks like the record for Feb will be broken. Won't even talk about the wind chill that has been for days on end.


----------



## mainewoods

Deer in the driveway have tripled in the last few weeks. Gonna come out of retirement and get a part time job so I can afford to feed 'em all. This is the first group to feed, the other shifts are waiting in the woods.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, nice pics, what are your snow totals up to??? I think U guys are getting killed this year.

We have a lot, but not like U, and it is coming down again now.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Deer in the driveway have tripled in the last few weeks. Gonna come out of retirement and get a part time job so I can afford to feed 'em all. This is the first group to feed, the other shifts are waiting in the woods.
> View attachment 404361



You put any hay out for them?


----------



## mainewoods

We've had 60"+ in the last few weeks. My first scrounge of 2015 should be sometime in May.


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> We've had 60"+ in the last few weeks. My first scrounge of 2015 should be sometime in May.


hey clint! since you have all that good white stuff why not try a new invention with snow logs! cooling them hot maine summers with the fresh cooold air of winter during the warm summer wave? ? might be worth your while, while your snow-bound and cabin fevered!


----------



## mainewoods

Believe it or not, feeding deer hay, is not recommended by biologists. It fills their belly's but does not provide enough nutrition, and is hard for them to digest. 14% protein livestock grain is recommended for supplemental feeding, and they are very partial to cracked corn. The biggest problem with supplemental feeding, is the bucks driving off the does and their young. Competition is pretty intense.


----------



## mainewoods

We used to pack snow in sawdust and have snowball fights on the 4th of July. Times were simpler back then I guess, you made your own entertainment.


----------



## mainewoods

But it sure beat a virtual snowball fight on the interthingy.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im not scrounging in this weather im staying next to the stove!


----------



## chucker

jakewells said:


> im not scrounging in this weather im staying next to the stove!
> View attachment 404400


yupp! you ole sothern boy's sure do have it good down there in them bahama temps.... PLEASE! SEND OF IT THIS WAY WILL YOU? LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I remember a cartoon a while ago, when a State dropped in hay for the hungry deer, the cartoon depicted a deer looking up at the helicopter saying "thanks for the bedding, now how about some food"!


----------



## KenJax Tree

I feed deer lead and carbon arrows, my belly seem to digest it just fine[emoji4]


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I have deer eating out of my beef feeders of a grass/alfalfa mix bale and the corn silage feeder. They haven't got gutsy enough to come to the heated water yet


----------



## dancan

stihly dan said:


> Dancan where the hell is the at least 50 cord you scrounged last year. I knew you must have been double or triple posting those pics. No one scrounges that much, and the pics looked very familiar. If you run out of wood the proof is in the pudding.



This is some of next years under the mound of snow and the 2 rows .







I've polly got 5 cord of logs out where the tractor is and another cord to pick up at a friends house but these last few weekends have been a right off , hope I can find something close this weekend ..... I know where there's a big dead standing spruce . 
No dupe pics , only a 1/3 of a cord at the best in the van per trip LOL


----------



## dancan

Hey Ambull , here's some winter cutting for a house lot I did a few years back , sunny but around 3*F .


----------



## Oldmaple

Finally started burning the wood I had for this season. Still a few pieces from last years scattered around in the snow and ice piles but they will show up in time to heat the pool in May.


----------



## svk

-6 overnight in Albany. Sure wish I could be burning some of that hardwood I've been cutting. The little propane heater in our cabin doesn't quite keep up at these temps. But still slept plenty warm in our sleeping bags.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> -6 overnight in Albany. Sure wish I could be burning some of that hardwood I've been cutting. The little propane heater in our cabin doesn't quite keep up at these temps. But still slept plenty warm in our sleeping bags.



Weirdness, one might think any cabin in el norte would have a provision for burning wood..hmmm

Next two nights it is supposed to get single digits here, so, seeing as how it is all my fault by popular decree, I call SECRET DOUBLE POLAR VORTEX!!

Let the primo hardwood burning commence or continue, as the case may be!

I'm bringing in three year old dried oak and some two year old ash, and a few sticks of two year old hickory.


----------



## mainewoods

-17* here with just a slight breeze. Not too bad, considering what it's been lately. I would take jakewell's 7 day forecasted high's in a heartbeat.


----------



## MustangMike

I gotta agree with Zogger, a cabin w/o a woodstove .... Sacrilege!!!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Weirdness, one might think any cabin in el norte would have a provision for burning wood..hmmm
> 
> Next two nights it is supposed to get single digits here, so, seeing as how it is all my fault by popular decree, I call SECRET DOUBLE POLAR VORTEX!!
> 
> Let the primo hardwood burning commence or continue, as the case may be!
> 
> I'm bringing in three year old dried oak and some two year old ash, and a few sticks of two year old hickory.


It's one of two insulated cabins on the grounds of a summer camp. When the camp director lived in this one there were two heaters, one of which since has been nabbed for use in another building. 

There is an uninsulated cabin, maybe 12x20 with a pellet stove, but can't take a chance with a my 2 year old roaming around. 

I do blame you for this cold weather. I think you've been doing vortex dances to bring all of this cold down


----------



## wudpirat

Too much snow for scrounging, The supply of easy wood is dewindling and the Polar Vortex continues.
Hope Logger buddy Billy comes through with more wood. I'm burning that maple I scrounged in Sept.
A couple sticks of dry Ash to get up the heat and in it goes.
It pains me that the firewood is almost gone but under those big piles of snow out next to the splitter is enuff wood to take me into May.
Now the blame game, it's all Zogger's Polar Vortexes, What does he plan next? A Mini Ice Age ?

My DR Power Wagon is a life saver, not that great empty but with a load of wood, it powers thru the snow.
Only neg is the Cali. CAB engine, it's jetted too lean for the cold weather.

WX report from Icebox,ND.
Don't go outside, it's friggin cold out there, you'll freeze your balls off.
Next WX report due April 15th.
Over and out, time to drag in more firewood.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Too much snow for scrounging, The supply of easy wood is dewindling and the Polar Vortex continues.
> Hope Logger buddy Billy comes through with more wood. I'm burning that maple I scrounged in Sept.
> A couple sticks of dry Ash to get up the heat and in it goes.
> It pains me that the firewood is almost gone but under those big piles of snow out next to the splitter is enuff wood to take me into May.
> Now the blame game, it's all Zogger's Polar Vortexes, What does he plan next? A Mini Ice Age ?
> 
> My DR Power Wagon is a life saver, not that great empty but with a load of wood, it powers thru the snow.
> Only neg is the Cali. CAB engine, it's jetted too lean for the cold weather.
> 
> WX report from Icebox,ND.
> Don't go outside, it's friggin cold out there, you'll freeze your balls off.
> Next WX report due April 15th.
> Over and out, time to drag in more firewood.



Hmm..mini ice age...sounds good for business! I'll get right on it!


----------



## zogger

OK...mini ice age is being worked on, now to start harassing the bioscience nerds to shake a leg on those cloned wooly mammoths! We're all gonna need "organic" tractors with FEL soon......


----------



## MechanicMatt

Brought home the first load of wood in the F150, I'm gonna need to add a leaf in the rear. Being spoiled with 2500HD's for the last couple years had me forget just how crappy a half ton is. She brought the wood home no problem, but man was her a$$ dragging. Big plus was that straight six didn't hiccup a bit. Got the truck for 400 another 250 for a alternator, front shocks, serpentine belt and tensioner and she's bringing home the heat so I shouldn't complain tooo much, but man do I miss the stiff springs in the rear.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh yeah, Zogger, NO mini Ice ages!


----------



## 1project2many

zogger said:


> OK...mini ice age is being worked on, now to start harassing the bioscience nerds to shake a leg on those cloned wooly mammoths! We're all gonna need "organic" tractors with FEL soon......



Sure... and next we'll all need to grow hair from head to toe to stay warm, then we'll move into caves to take advantage of natural insulation, switch to spears to eliminate CO2 from firearms, all in the name of progress.

So, thinking ahead, do Neanderthals suffer from male pattern baldness?? Kind of a shame to have fur everywhere and still need a winter hat.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> We've had 60"+ in the last few weeks. My first scrounge of 2015 should be sometime in May.


Looks like you're working on 70" right now?


----------



## wudpirat

5732 Posts, 287 pages
I have to thank Mainewoods (Clint) for starting this thread, one of my all time favorates.
A welcome relief from the oil and how to sharpen my chain threads.
I run 40:1 for those that are interested.
I file mostly free hand but use the grinder to get things straighten out. Now that thats out of the way.
How you guys holding up? Cabin fever set in yet?
My saws are ready and the chains are sharp, might spin a few more loops of 30LP for the baby saws.
Sorry Zogger, I had to pick on someone and I'm bigger than you.
And the winner is Dancan, he has more toys and getting more.
Waiting for a call from Billy to come and get another load of wood. He has to get the prosseser up and running, fill some orders and than we get our load. I just hope it's not all ice covered like the last load, what a PIA that was.
I just filled the bird feeder and they'er back. Must be over 50, all kinds. I like to see the Cardinals, must be a dozen, and the squirrels also, blasted tree rats. Oh well, I'll have toget another 50# of sunflower seeds soon.
You all take care, more cold and wind predicted for tomorrow and snow for the weekend.


----------



## Marine5068

MechanicMatt said:


> Brought home the first load of wood in the F150, I'm gonna need to add a leaf in the rear. Being spoiled with 2500HD's for the last couple years had me forget just how crappy a half ton is. She brought the wood home no problem, but man was her a$$ dragging. Big plus was that straight six didn't hiccup a bit. Got the truck for 400 another 250 for a alternator, front shocks, serpentine belt and tensioner and she's bringing home the heat so I shouldn't complain tooo much, but man do I miss the stiff springs in the rear.



All regular vehicles have soft springs unless it has a tow package. Companies say it's what customers want, to have a nice soft ride, but I say they cheap out nowadays and go for thin, cheap, Chinese steel.
My Jeep Cherokee with 5'x10' trailer hauled half-cords of wood for over tens years without any problems. It did have a tow package and added two leafs in each rear spring set though.

So if one cuts and splits wood in Sept. of last year, it's ok to burn now, four months later? 
Me thinks that's how the house down the road just burned to the ground from a chimney fire. My firewood is one to three years seasoned before burning. How about you all?


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> How you guys holding up? Cabin fever set in yet?


I have plenty of wood to cut but no time to cut it! Kids just finished basketball, soccer clinic is ongoing, and soccer league starts soon. As soon as that starts to wind down, we've got little league starting up.

To make things more difficult, we had a two week run with only one vehicle which means no sneaking off to the cabin for me because everyone else would be stuck at home.

With the very mild winter we are having in MN, I really wish I could have been out there making wood. Next weekend I hope to get out and drop a bunch of trees to take advantage of cutting while the trees are still at low MC during the winter.

I've got 5 loops of chain for the big saw that still have plenty of life and will be converting the small Johnny to 3/8 lo profile shortly. Mac needs a new recoil rope and she should be back into the rotation also.

After I get through the spring wood haul, I am going to do a 77cc BBK for my Husky. I've located all of the parts to get it done finally.


----------



## Ambull01

Wind chill values as low as -14 tomorrow, just in time for my all day scrounge. I'll have to move with a purpose to keep warm. For all those that think it was silly of me to return the too thick Husqvarna b&c oil, bite me! lol. Probably should have just cut it with something to thin it out but I had no idea you could do that.


----------



## Philbert

I have an oil problem with my battery and electric saws when used in cold weather. Obvious in hindsight, but there is no combustion, or muffler, to heat up the bar and chain oil reservoir . . . 

I have found that, even when thinning the oil, it helps if I keep it in a warm place for a few hours before cutting: in my house (I don't want to do this with gasoline, but OK with bar and chain oil, or 2-cycle oil), or near the heater output in my car.

Coincidentally, the ice carvers use electric chain saws without any bar and chain oil - the ice and water keep the chains cool and lubricated.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I have an oil problem with my battery and electric saws when used in cold weather. Obvious in hindsight, but there is no combustion, or muffler, to heat up the bar and chain oil reservoir . . .
> 
> I have found that, even when thinning the oil, it helps if I keep it in a warm place for a few hours before cutting: in my house (I don't want to do this with gasoline, but OK with bar and chain oil, or 2-cycle oil), or near the heater output in my car.
> 
> Coincidentally, the ice carvers use electric chain saws without any bar and chain oil - the ice and water keep the chains cool and lubricated.
> 
> Philbert



I was actually wondering about electric chainsaws for a while now, just haven't had the time to read about them yet. Not sure if I mentioned it but my son probably flushed a whole freaking wad of those Clorox cleaning wipes down the toilet. He claimed it was toilet paper but I found an empty Clorox wipe container on the kids sink. I tried a plunger, one of those wire thingies I had to buy from Ace Ripoff Hardware, a wet/dry vacuum, dish soap and hot water, and a fancy plunger. Finally took the toilet off and noticed the seal was completely gone from one side of the pipe.

Anyway, sorry about my boring plumbing story. I wasn't sure if a electric chainsaw needed 2 cycle oil. I'll look it up now. Also, I bought two roles of the Woodland Pro (I think that's the name) semi-chisel from Bailey's. The plastic clamp on filer I have seems to work great but takes a while to set up and wastes a lot of my time while I'm scrounging. I'll bring three chains with me all sharpened to just switch out. Thanks for the chain info.


----------



## X-S-FLA

Ambull01 said:


> I tried a plunger, one of those wire thingies I had to buy from Ace Ripoff Hardware, a wet/dry vacuum, dish soap and hot water, and a fancy plunger. Finally took the toilet off and noticed the seal was completely gone from on side of the pipe.


Yep Brother, you've got cabin-fever!


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I was actually wondering about electric chainsaws for a while now, just haven't had the time to read about them yet. Not sure if I mentioned it but my son probably flushed a whole freaking wad of those Clorox cleaning wipes down the toilet. He claimed it was toilet paper but I found an empty Clorox wipe container on the kids sink. I tried a plunger, one of those wire thingies I had to buy from Ace Ripoff Hardware, a wet/dry vacuum, dish soap and hot water, and a fancy plunger. Finally took the toilet off and noticed the seal was completely gone from one side of the pipe.
> 
> Anyway, sorry about my boring plumbing story. I wasn't sure if a electric chainsaw needed 2 cycle oil. I'll look it up now. Also, I bought two roles of the Woodland Pro (I think that's the name) semi-chisel from Bailey's. The plastic clamp on filer I have seems to work great but takes a while to set up and wastes a lot of my time while I'm scrounging. I'll bring three chains with me all sharpened to just switch out. Thanks for the chain info.



No, they need bar oil, not two cycle mix oil, and thin stuff, so the TSC is fine. I also do what Philbert does, electric or gas saws, when it is cold, bar oil comes in to warm up the night before. If driving to a spot, on the floormats passenger side with the heater blowing on it on the way to the scrounge.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> No, they need bar oil, not two cycle mix oil, and thin stuff, so the TSC is fine. I also do what Philbert does, electric or gas saws, when it is cold, bar oil comes in to warm up the night before. If driving to a spot, on the floormats passenger side with the heater blowing on it on the way to the scrounge.


A good point.

At about -40, injection oil can fail also. I knew people who would premix for their modern snowmobiles when they were running in extreme cold.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I was actually wondering about electric chainsaws for a while now, . . . I wasn't sure if a electric chainsaw needed 2 cycle oil.



Just need current, bar and chain oil, and a sharp chain. Some more info on electric saws in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/



Ambull01 said:


> my son probably flushed a whole freaking wad of those Clorox cleaning wipes down the toilet.



Those wipes can be a problem - they don't break down like toilet paper, and even clog things up at the wastewater treatment plants. Funny how simple ideas like disposable wipes and plastic micro-beads can cause unexpected problems down the line.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Just need current, bar and chain oil, and a sharp chain. Some more info on electric saws in this thread:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/
> 
> 
> 
> Those wipes can be a problem - they don't break down like toilet paper, and even clog things up at the wastewater treatment plants. Funny how simple ideas like disposable wipes and plastic micro-beads can cause unexpected problems down the line.
> 
> Philbert


I saw a news clip on micro beads in the great lakes...nasty stuff!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

X-S-FLA said:


> Yep Brother, you've got cabin-fever!



Nah, don't think so lol. It hasn't been cold enough to keep me in the house. Also, I didn't remove the toilet just for the hell of it. It's either I fix the issue or the kids use my master bathroom and leave all their clothes on the floor, possibly clog my toilet, leave gobs of toothpaste all over my sink, etc. 



zogger said:


> No, they need bar oil, not two cycle mix oil, and thin stuff, so the TSC is fine. I also do what Philbert does, electric or gas saws, when it is cold, bar oil comes in to warm up the night before. If driving to a spot, on the floormats passenger side with the heater blowing on it on the way to the scrounge.



Nice. Maintenance sounds real simple with electric chainsaws. I think a lot of homeowners would probably be better served buying electric saws vice gas. 



Philbert said:


> Just need current, bar and chain oil, and a sharp chain. Some more info on electric saws in this thread:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/
> 
> Those wipes can be a problem - they don't break down like toilet paper, and even clog things up at the wastewater treatment plants. Funny how simple ideas like disposable wipes and plastic micro-beads can cause unexpected problems down the line.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks, I'll check that thread out. 

I know, had go in my room and close the door for a few minutes to calm down. Knew there was a major issue when I found the container empty and no wipes in the trash can. Kids, gotta love em.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> I saw a news clip on micro beads in the great lakes...nasty stuff!!!!


Have you seen the pictures of the ones that they put in tooth paste that get imbedded in your gums?


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Maintenance sounds real simple with electric chainsaws.



_Very_ low maintenance. No fuel issues, no filters, no spark plugs, no carb adjusting, no flooding, etc. ON/OFF operation. Trick is to get a good electric saw, not a cheap one. Good for work within 100' of an outlet, so they can also be nice as an additional saw for cutting up things stacked near the house, garage, barn, etc., when you don't want to make a lot of noise.



Ambull01 said:


> Kids, gotta love em.



_NOT_ low maintenance

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> No, they need bar oil, not two cycle mix oil, and thin stuff, so the TSC is fine. I also do what Philbert does, electric or gas saws, when it is cold, bar oil comes in to warm up the night before. If driving to a spot, on the floormats passenger side with the heater blowing on it on the way to the scrounge.



Hey, have you had more issues with freezing pipes? I'm kind of concerned about tonight and tomorrow. We don't usually see these temps.


----------



## X-S-FLA

Do you / can you leave your faucets at a trickle? Will that help? I know it's wasteful but...


----------



## Ambull01

X-S-FLA said:


> Do you / can you leave your faucets at a trickle? Will that help? I know it's wasteful but...



Yes sir, I usually run them. Also open up my cabinets under the sinks. Hopefully that will suffice. I have enough crap to do without having to fix a broken pipe


----------



## X-S-FLA

I heard that


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Hey, have you had more issues with freezing pipes? I'm kind of concerned about tonight and tomorrow. We don't usually see these temps.



Nope, not yet anyway. The hot is now all redone up inside the cabin, running along the baseboards. Manifold (Home made) and "home runs" with a main shutoff and individual shutoffs all at the manifold. All with Pex and copper clamps, and one sharkbite to plug the end of the manifold. The cold water supply is still all under the house though. I let both run at all the faucets in this abnormally cold for here weather. This summer I will do the same with the cold, but looks like I'll have to cut in from outside at the sill to reach where the cold comes up from the well. No other access. I really don't want to do it in the cold winter rainy season.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Nope, not yet anyway. The hot is now all redone up inside the cabin, running along the baseboards. Manifold (Home made) and "home runs" with a main shutoff and individual shutoffs all at the manifold. All with Pex and copper clamps, and one sharkbite to plug the end of the manifold. The cold water supply is still all under the house though. I let both run at all the faucets in this abnormally cold for here weather. This summer I will do the same with the cold, but looks like I'll have to cut in from outside at the sill to reach where the cold comes up from the well. No other access. I really don't want to do it in the cold winter rainy season.



Good deal. You sound like a handyman. 

Almost forgot! The crap I'll be cutting tomorrow is supposed to be white oak. I can't burn that sucker for another 2-3 years at the very least, depending upon how long they've been down. Damn it, that kind of diminishes my excitement.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Good deal. You sound like a handyman.
> 
> Almost forgot! The crap I'll be cutting tomorrow is supposed to be white oak. I can't burn that sucker for another 2-3 years at the very least, depending upon how long they've been down. Damn it, that kind of diminishes my excitement.


the big stuff probably not. we were cutting white oak tops that were logged in the spring yesterday and just for s#!t$ and giggles i brought 2 pieces of 2-3"diam. in and hit it with the MM and had 13-16%. threw it in the shop stove just like that.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Good deal. You sound like a handyman.
> 
> Almost forgot! The crap I'll be cutting tomorrow is supposed to be white oak. I can't burn that sucker for another 2-3 years at the very least, depending upon how long they've been down. Damn it, that kind of diminishes my excitement.



Once you get over your first year of hard scrounging and stacking, you won't regret it at all. KNOWING you have at least two years in advance, you have a decent cushion for the unexpected, plus, you know that wood is dry.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> the big stuff probably not. we were cutting white oak tops that were logged in the spring yesterday and just for s#!t$ and giggles i brought 2 pieces of 2-3"diam. in and hit it with the MM and had 13-16%. threw it in the shop stove just like that.



Oh that's right, I remember someone saying something similar. I think it was you at least lol. My memory kinda sucks

You have any experience cutting a tree that fell over with root ball in tact? I know they can flop back into the hole once enough weight is cut off. Looks like most of the roots have been broken off. I can't believe I forgot to take pics of the two most important trees, the one suspended 20 ft off the ground and the root ball.


----------



## MustangMike

If U want to burn it sooner split it finer and let more air get to it (cross stack it).

I heated with wood for 25 years, and I never had room to stack more than what I needed for the year. Usually cut it in the spring, and burned it in the winter. It was fine. If it needed more drying, I would bring it inside and leave it near the stove for a few days.

You learn, Oak, Hickory & hard Maple are tougher to dry than Ash & Soft Maple, etc. Sometimes, you mix it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You have any experience cutting a tree that fell over with root ball in tact? I know they can flop back into the hole once enough weight is cut off. Looks like most of the roots have been broken off. I can't believe I forgot to take pics of the two most important trees, the one suspended 20 ft off the ground and the root ball.



Happens quite often, and sometimes you have little to no warning. Keep pets and kids away when cutting these!


----------



## DFK

For all you people that are Snow Bound and cant get out and Scroung Firewood.
Type: "1924 Model T Snowmobile for Sale" into google. Now that is cool.

If I knew how to post a photo I would...... But I dont.....

David


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> If U want to burn it sooner split it finer and let more air get to it (cross stack it).
> 
> I heated with wood for 25 years, and I never had room to stack more than what I needed for the year. Usually cut it in the spring, and burned it in the winter. It was fine. If it needed more drying, I would bring it inside and leave it near the stove for a few days.
> 
> You learn, Oak, Hickory & hard Maple are tougher to dry than Ash & Soft Maple, etc. Sometimes, you mix it.



What stove are you using? 



svk said:


> Happens quite often, and sometimes you have little to no warning. Keep pets and kids away when cutting these!



Yep, sounds like it. I'm looking through previous threads to figure out the best way to tackle it. I'll have to study it tomorrow. I'll leave it alone if I get a bad vibe


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, sounds like it. I'm looking through previous threads to figure out the best way to tackle it. I'll have to study it tomorrow. I'll leave it alone if I get a bad vibe



I usually limb first then cut from the top down and I've had a few spring up with anywhere from two to 5 rounds worth still on the stump. If you keep your body out of the way you should be safe.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I usually limb first then cut from the top down and I've had a few spring up with anywhere from two to 5 rounds worth still on the stump. If you keep your body out of the way you should be safe.





Umm, did you see this!? lol damn that's embarrassing as hell.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Umm, did you see this!? lol damn that's embarrassing as hell.



Yes I showed that to a bunch of people at work a few weeks ago. Freaking hilarious!


----------



## Philbert

DFK said:


> For all you people that are Snow Bound and cant get out and Scroung Firewood.Type: "1924 Model T Snowmobile for Sale" into google.


Looks like there are a bunch of them - even a club if you Google it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Model-...uck-with-snow-mobile-/111599055615?rmvSB=true

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Yes I showed that to a bunch of people at work a few weeks ago. Freaking hilarious!



That guy's face almost went into the chain! Man that could have been much worse.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> That guy's face almost went into the chain! Man that could have been much worse.


It's hard to know from the video if the grapple holding onto the trunk contributed to the incident. But the guy was clearly not ready for the surprise. Should have been expecting the potential release, and should have been willing to drop his saw.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> It's hard to know from the video if the grapple holding onto the trunk contributed to the incident. But the guy was clearly not ready for the surprise. Should have been expecting the potential release, and should have been willing to drop his saw.
> 
> Philbert



Yep, he looked a bit like a rag doll for a few seconds. Saw your pic on offsetting cuts for root ball cuts. Looks good and makes sense to my newbie mind. I think I'll cut from top to bottom like svk and do the offsetting cuts further down the log.


----------



## maine

Marine5068 said:


> So if one cuts and splits wood in Sept. of last year, it's ok to burn now, four months later?
> Me thinks that's how the house down the road just burned to the ground from a chimney fire. My firewood is one to three years seasoned before burning. How about you all?



sometimes not all of us have a choice and wish not to freeze to death. We do what we can to survive.


----------



## maine

SteveSS said:


> Have you seen the pictures of the ones that they put in tooth paste that get imbedded in your gums?



i actually love those micro beads. 

although i do use a waterpik after i brush that gets them all out so i could see why they could have problems with people who do not know proper hygiene.


----------



## SteveSS

maine said:


> i actually love those micro beads.
> 
> although i do use a waterpik after i brush that gets them all out so i could see why they could have problems with people who do not know proper hygiene.


LOL.......ok, then.


----------



## maine

DFK said:


> For all you people that are Snow Bound and cant get out and Scroung Firewood.
> Type: "1924 Model T Snowmobile for Sale" into google. Now that is cool.
> 
> If I knew how to post a photo I would...... But I dont.....
> 
> David



one of these?







i actually see them every year at the toboggan nationals on hosmers pond at the camden snowbowl.

pretty sure there are a couple at the owls head transportation museum in Owls Head, ME.


----------



## dancan

Wudpirat , thanks for the thumbs up on the toys but Cantoo has better stuff than me LOL
But , having said that , there are more scrounging tools that I haven't shown yet ..... BaHahahahahahahahaha...Ha !
And I agree , a great thread thot up by Clint !


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> But , having said that , there are more scrounging tools that I haven't shown yet ..... BaHahahahahahahahaha...Ha !



Wut?!?! You got's toys we haven't seen yet? Psshhhh.......I thought we was buds and stuff.


----------



## maine

SteveSS said:


> LOL.......ok, then.



sorry man, you're prolly right. just been having a hard day trying to deal with this whole left/right paradigm it just has frustratred me to no ends.


----------



## dancan

All in good time Steve , all in good time ...


----------



## zogger

Back in the day I helped a few different outfits/friends companies do commercial firewood. One used an old Ford conversion, not the model T to snowmobile, but a model A to a tractor. It worked quite well. I do not know which kit was used, but it had rubber tires and oversize wheels.


----------



## Ambull01

Well my scrounge time has been pushed back by 90 min tomorrow. Wanted to get started at 9 but the school system is opening 90 min late. Have you guys heard of schools opening late or closing because of cold weather? That's just downright ridiculous to me, and I spent the majority of my life in Hawaii! Also heard students in VA took to Twitter and posted whiny little comments about how the school system should have been closed today. Jeez Louise! You're never too young to grow a pair kids!


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Well my scrounge time has been pushed back by 90 min tomorrow. Wanted to get started at 9 but the school system is opening 90 min late. Have you guys heard of schools opening late or closing because of cold weather? That's just downright ridiculous to me, and I spent the majority of my life in Hawaii! Also heard students in VA took to Twitter and posted whiny little comments about how the school system should have been closed today. Jeez Louise! You're never too young to grow a pair kids!


Surprised it's that different for you in MD as it is in NOVA. My wife is a school teacher, and taught in NOVA (Spotsylvania County) for 15 years before I dragged her (kicking and screaming) to MO. Two hour delays were the norm every time anyone spotted a snow flake in the Fredericksburg area. There was an accident back several years ago that killed two kids in Spotsy county, when they should have closed the schools. Needless to say, they've been overly cautious ever since. Her school was in a high "walker" area, so if the sidewalks were covered in snow, they were out of school. It wasn't uncommon for her to be off school for four days at a time when only three inches of snow had fallen. It made my head spin just thinking about it, but I come from a place where snow is more common. All of NOVA was the same way though, heck.....I got off work for several days in a row for the same thing, and I just laughed about it. Some places just aren't able to deal with any accumulation of snow, now matter how small.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Surprised it's that different for you in MD as it is in NOVA. My wife is a school teacher, and taught in NOVA (Spotsylvania County) for 15 years before I dragged her (kicking and screaming) to MO. Two hour delays were the norm every time anyone spotted a snow flake in the Fredericksburg area. There was an accident back several years ago that killed two kids in Spotsy county, when they should have closed the schools. Needless to say, they've been overly cautious ever since. Her school was in a high "walker" area, so if the sidewalks were covered in snow, they were out of school. It wasn't uncommon for her to be off school for four days at a time when only three inches of snow had fallen. It made my head spin just thinking about it, but I come from a place where snow is more common. All of NOVA was the same way though, heck.....I got off work for several days in a row for the same thing, and I just laughed about it. Some places just aren't able to deal with any accumulation of snow, now matter how small.



I think most of NOVA will be opening two hours late so it's all similar. Should have counted all the freaking days the kids were off this year, insane I tell ya! Seems like at least every other week they have off for some obscure teacher improvement, old white guy holiday, etc. I understand being cautious with snow but the freaking cold weather!? It's freaking winter! It's supposed to be cold. Anyway, that's enough of my rant lol. At least it will give me more time to touch up my chain before I got to the scrounge spot.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember when bus drivers had to know how to put chains on their bus, and we went to school in the snow, was no big deal.

I guess I'm just gettin old, and things have changed!

You should see the looks on my clients faces when I show up to do their tax return when there is a foot of unplowed snow on the ground. I just tell them "why else would I own a 4wd vehicle?"


----------



## nomad_archer

After living 4 years in Rochester NY and 4 years in Cleveland, OH in the lake effect snow regions what is a little snow? I learned to get around in it just fine. 1 foot of snow and still snowing, no big deal, be at work on time. Where I am at now in south central PA a threat of 6 or more inches and everything closes the next day. At least growing up, the schools waited until the morning to see if the snow actually materialized.


----------



## MustangMike

Bone chilling cold, below 0, here this morning. Gotta Run!


----------



## Oldmaple

Ambull01 said:


> I was actually wondering about electric chainsaws for a while now, just haven't had the time to read about them yet. Not sure if I mentioned it but my son probably flushed a whole freaking wad of those Clorox cleaning wipes down the toilet. He claimed it was toilet paper but I found an empty Clorox wipe container on the kids sink. I tried a plunger, one of those wire thingies I had to buy from Ace Ripoff Hardware, a wet/dry vacuum, dish soap and hot water, and a fancy plunger. Finally took the toilet off and noticed the seal was completely gone from one side of the pipe.
> 
> Anyway, sorry about my boring plumbing story. I wasn't sure if a electric chainsaw needed 2 cycle oil. I'll look it up now. Also, I bought two roles of the Woodland Pro (I think that's the name) semi-chisel from Bailey's. The plastic clamp on filer I have seems to work great but takes a while to set up and wastes a lot of my time while I'm scrounging. I'll bring three chains with me all sharpened to just switch out. Thanks for the chain info.


Two bars of soap don't fit down the toilet either. Don't know what possessed that "not me" child that lives in my house to try it.


----------



## farmer steve

here's today's haul. mostly white oak tops. gettin ready for zoggers polar vortex next year. pics aren't great. i think my phone was cold.


----------



## zogger

Buncha hard working guys here!!

whellpp..I went scrounging way over to the secret polar siberian vortex express stacks! Loaded up! Ash, hickory and oak.

Then to keep fueled up for this arduous task, some thick venison chili, courtesy of garden goddess..


----------



## X-S-FLA

Alright Zog, when's dinner? I'm only 640 miles away; be there in a few 
I'll bring the barley, hops, and oats... or the mash; which ever you prefer


----------



## zogger

X-S-FLA said:


> Alright Zog, when's dinner? I'm only 640 miles away; be there in a few
> I'll bring the barley, hops, and oats... or the mash; which ever you prefer



Ha! I only drink coffee anymore, but I'll stare at some barley beverage. Stare at it anyway, hahahahaha!


----------



## mainewoods

49 " of snow on the ground as I speak( more than that by my yardstick). Not as bad as last year at this time, but enough to make scrounging difficult. Keep those sweet pic's of "snowless" ground coming farmer steve, it's all I have to look forward to.


----------



## Ambull01

Got some pics of the root ball and the really dangerous tree while I bucked and limbed. I'm hoping this site alone will get me 2-3 years ahead.


----------



## Ambull01




----------



## Ambull01

Some of the rounds I've cut so far.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey, Clint out of that snow drift, find your shins?
Only way to move around in that much snow is snow mobile or on webs. You do have snowshoes ?

Zogger,that chili looks great, maybe it needs a splash of
Dave's Gourmet "INSANITY", The original hottest sauce in the universe.
One drop and your mouth is on fire.
I mix mine one drop to 64oz of V8, great for cleaning the sinus and it keeps the kids from drinking my juice.

Farmer Steve, nice pile of wood, lotta BTU's there.
Just got back from getting load of white oak. Some body got to the pile first as we only got 3/8 instead of 1/2 cord.
Have to talk to Billy. Hope he didn't short us on purpose, got another "full"cord coming.

More snow predicted, guess it will be a while before I can get to my wood pile. Buying wood sucks.


----------



## Oldmaple

Did one like the broken one last summer. Lightening got it. One scary monster. Lots of rigging and thinking to get it down without hurting anyone. Stay safe.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Reid,
Be berry, berry careful as you cut toward that rootball, they can flip up and get you.
They also like to pinch your bar, lot of tension there.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I know how id getthe broken one down.......
Is there a standing dead tree near by you could nudge it with?


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Got some pics of the root ball and the really dangerous tree while I bucked and limbed.



What's the other end of that broken trunk look like? Is it hung up or on the ground? 

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Got some pics of the root ball and the really dangerous tree while I bucked and limbed. I'm hoping this site alone will get me 2-3 years ahead.


I'll preface this comment with the fact that I am NOT a professional tree cutter downer, nor have I ever played one on TV, and I did NOT stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Now that the legal disclaimers are out of the way....

In this pic, it looks like the fork in the foreground would let the rest of the trunk drop if were gone. I don't think I'd try to cut it and drop it all at once though. I think you said you have several days avail to cut at this site, so I think I'd try a relief cut near the bottom of this fork of the split just to weaken it a tad. I'd walk away from it and see if the weight of the trunk would drop it over night, or even over a few nights. I wouldn't want to be under it when it fell, but a careful cut to weaken the support might be helpful. A little nudge to help gravity do what it does.

I might also get myself killed even trying the thought above, so under no means try it yourself. See the legal disclaimer above.


----------



## SteveSS

I'm not even going to comment on the root ball. Do you cut with a buddy, or by yourself?


----------



## zogger

Ambull, that rootball tree is in the same area where you have all those rounds? Great! Stabilize the trunk with some rounds/logs/branches, whatever ya got handy. Get as much under the trunk as you can in several places. This is to keep the tree from moving once it is free from the rootball.

Now, if ya want, stabilize the rootball with longer stout logs/branches, wedge them in good at an angle, 3-4 of them. 

Now you can get rid of that thing down near the base. Don't cut straight, you'll get pinched. Cut a wide V, just keep beavering away at it, cut some, then whack it out with a sharp axe, cut some more, hit it with the axe again. Once you get down to the stuff holding it together, the last stuff, only the axe, put the saw out of the way. The wide V helps eliminate any potential pinch. 

Really look at the tree, see if it is gonna want to roll on you. If there are any big heavy branches leaning way over, you can take them off first. Brace the trunk underneath to negate roll and to keep it suspended (some at least, makes for easier bucking as well) once free of the rootball. And if it does look like it still might roll, stand on the other side 

There's other ways to do it, but that works for safety. Once the trunk is separated, you can go around and knock the braces out, let it flop then if it wants to.

You might still need to do some fancy moving at some point, but that should reduce the risks.

I am not right there to see the situation, my opinion might change if I was, but that's a generic way to handle them things without a ton of equipment.

That overhead deadfall, have to see it. Might could just snatch it down with a chain/rope and a comealong. The suggestion to nail it with another stout tree is also a good one.


----------



## Ambull01

Oldmaple said:


> Did one like the broken one last summer. Lightening got it. One scary monster. Lots of rigging and thinking to get it down without hurting anyone. Stay safe.



It's actually lower than I thought lol. I'm going really slow with this one. 



wudpirat said:


> Hey Reid,
> Be berry, berry careful as you cut toward that rootball, they can flip up and get you.
> They also like to pinch your bar, lot of tension there.



Yes sir, I will. One of the reasons I haven't touched it yet. 



MechanicMatt said:


> I know how id getthe broken one down.......
> Is there a standing dead tree near by you could nudge it with?



Yes, there are a few standing dead near it. I'll have to see if it's possible to drop one on it. 



Philbert said:


> What's the other end of that broken trunk look like? Is it hung up or on the ground?
> 
> Philbert



It's partially on the ground on was lying on another downed tree. I cut off the parts lying on other trees now it's all on the ground. It was attached to the back portion of the split stump so the wind must have broken off more fibers. I'm hoping the wind will keep doing its magic and take it all the way down for me. I pushed and pulled on a branch to see how sturdy it was and I was able to move the whole trunk. Worst case scenario the wind leaves it alone, I keep cutting up the branches to lessen the weight, then attach a rope to the smaller end closest to the ground and try to pull it off. 



SteveSS said:


> I'll preface this comment with the fact that I am NOT a professional tree cutter downer, nor have I ever played one on TV, and I did NOT stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Now that the legal disclaimers are out of the way....
> 
> In this pic, it looks like the fork in the foreground would let the rest of the trunk drop if were gone. I don't think I'd try to cut it and drop it all at once though. I think you said you have several days avail to cut at this site, so I think I'd try a relief cut near the bottom of this fork of the split just to weaken it a tad. I'd walk away from it and see if the weight of the trunk would drop it over night, or even over a few nights. I wouldn't want to be under it when it fell, but a careful cut to weaken the support might be helpful. A little nudge to help gravity do what it does.
> 
> I might also get myself killed even trying the thought above, so under no means try it yourself. See the legal disclaimer above.



Yeah, I have no time limit. I'm just taking my time and focusing on safe cutting practices. As I mentioned above, the last time I was here the trunk was a bit more attached to the log. I assumed it was the same so I went to cutting the other stuff upon arrival. Finally noticed the daggone log is kinda just sitting in between the split trunk and realized I was working under some of the branches. Learned my lesson, never assume things are exactly the same in the woods/scrounge site.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Ambull, that rootball tree is in the same area where you have all those rounds? Great! Stabilize the trunk with some rounds/logs/branches, whatever ya got handy. Get as much under the trunk as you can in several places. This is to keep the tree from moving once it is free from the rootball.
> 
> Now, if ya want, stabilize the rootball with longer stout logs/branches, wedge them in good at an angle, 3-4 of them.
> 
> Now you can get rid of that thing down near the base. Don't cut straight, you'll get pinched. Cut a wide V, just keep beavering away at it, cut some, then whack it out with a sharp axe, cut some more, hit it with the axe again. Once you get down to the stuff holding it together, the last stuff, only the axe, put the saw out of the way. The wide V helps eliminate any potential pinch.
> 
> Really look at the tree, see if it is gonna want to roll on you. If there are any big heavy branches leaning way over, you can take them off first. Brace the trunk underneath to negate roll and to keep it suspended (some at least, makes for easier bucking as well) once free of the rootball. And if it does look like it still might roll, stand on the other side
> 
> There's other ways to do it, but that works for safety. Once the trunk is separated, you can go around and knock the braces out, let it flop then if it wants to.
> 
> You might still need to do some fancy moving at some point, but that should reduce the risks.
> 
> I am not right there to see the situation, my opinion might change if I was, but that's a generic way to handle them things without a ton of equipment.
> 
> That overhead deadfall, have to see it. Might could just snatch it down with a chain/rope and a comealong. The suggestion to nail it with another stout tree is also a good one.



Thanks, this sounds like a safe way to do it. Root ball isn't as big as thought. I really want that log though, it's a pretty sizable piece. It will look great in my soon to be new Ideal Steel stove lol.


----------



## SteveSS

Matt's idea of falling another tree onto the hanger is probably the best and safest.


----------



## SteveSS

The second tree needs to be big enough to give it a good thump on the way down though or you might end up with two hangers.


----------



## svk

Ambull, where does the rest of that widow maker go? Is it stuck in another tree or does it lean to the ground?

I stand by my original thought on that rootball. Limb out the tree and work from top down, carefully monitoring during and after each cut to see if it might stand up.


----------



## NCSteveH

I agree, Bombs away. Its amazing how much force is in a tree when it comes crashing down.


----------



## cantoo

I prefer my surprises first on laying down trees with rootball attached. I cut at the rootball to release as much as I can immediately. Had a bunch of poplar blow down the last ice storm and I cut them all the same and had no problems. If you start at the top you have no idea when you have cut enough weight off to cause it to spring back up. They were laying almost flat on the ground. You can see how much the stumps settled back vertical. Can you guess when they would have lifted if you started at the top? I actually think I could have stood these stumps back up and they would have continued to grow back. I wish I would have cut them off about 20' high and stood them up to see what would happen.


----------



## farmer steve

test test test. i'm on page 290 and when i try to go to page 291 i get a "system data base error" anyone else?


----------



## mainewoods

Must be the damn polar vortex. -17 degrees here. So much for having any wood left over this year.


----------



## farmer steve

i'm stuck on page 290 of this thread. anyone else having problems? it's just here .on the rest of the site everything is ok. could someone pm me if you see this post?


----------



## mainewoods

pm sent


----------



## farmer steve

i don't know what i did or how i did it but i made it to page 291.  . thanks for the pm's guys.
we now return you the your regularly scheduled scrounging program.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> i don't know what i did or how i did it but i made it to page 291.  . thanks for the pm's guys.
> we now return you the your regularly scheduled scrounging program.



The mini ice age machine works! First results...


----------



## 1project2many

Hey, Zogger... could you turn the settings down a bit? I need an hour or two warm enough to melt the snow off the barn roof.

I've got some friends from Maine and it's always a good time visiting with them. Got to thinkin about one of them today and ended up listening to some Maine humor. Here's a couple quick ones might cheer up a few people tired of cold and snow.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLDE1D39A1CFD3571A&v=Ecg_WizWicQ

(Gotta click on that second one)

My wife and I have been in NH since 98. We have two children, both born here, and a cat named Biscuit.


----------



## zogger

1project2many said:


> Hey, Zogger... could you turn the settings down a bit? I need an hour or two warm enough to melt the snow off the barn roof.
> 
> I've got some friends from Maine and it's always a good time visiting with them. Got to thinkin about one of them today and ended up listening to some Maine humor. Here's a couple quick ones might cheer up a few people tired of cold and snow.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLDE1D39A1CFD3571A&v=Ecg_WizWicQ
> 
> (Gotta click on that second one)
> 
> My wife and I have been in NH since 98. We have two children, both born here, and a cat named Biscuit.




HAHAHA! Good one, cool to hear the accent.

I was hitchhiking one day up there and some geezer picked me up. Now I had seen this guy drive by numerous times over the years. I get in, he goes "Well, I guess you ain't a tourist.."

Oh, the machine..well, OK, took the jumper cables off, there will be a slight lag time wise...coupla months at least...


----------



## 1project2many

zogger said:


> I was hitchhiking one day up there and some geezer picked me up. Now I had seen this guy drive by numerous times over the years. I get in, he goes "Well, I guess you ain't a tourist.."



Good one.

One of the stories I remember from a visit goes like this: A friend of a friend had a shop that was quite a ways from the highway. People from a popular vacation area used to get lost getting back to the highway and would frequently ask for directions at the shop. The shop owner got frustrated with people not knowing how to read maps, not knowing the road they were looking for, and for being tourists in general. One day a fella came in looking for directions so this guy gives him a fairly complicated set of instructions, goes over the instructions to make sure he has them down pat, then sends him on his way. About 40 minutes later the guy's back at the shop. "I don't know what happened" he said. "I'm sure I followed your directions perfectly but somehow I ended up back at your shop. I must have made a mistake." The shop owner replied "No mistake. I wanted to see if you could follow directions so I didn't waste my time trying to get you back to the highway."


----------



## farmer steve

1project2many said:


> Good one.
> 
> One of the stories I remember from a visit goes like this: A friend of a friend had a shop that was quite a ways from the highway. People from a popular vacation area used to get lost getting back to the highway and would frequently ask for directions at the shop. The shop owner got frustrated with people not knowing how to read maps, not knowing the road they were looking for, and for being tourists in general. One day a fella came in looking for directions so this guy gives him a fairly complicated set of instructions, goes over the instructions to make sure he has them down pat, then sends him on his way. About 40 minutes later the guy's back at the shop. "I don't know what happened" he said. "I'm sure I followed your directions perfectly but somehow I ended up back at your shop. I must have made a mistake." The shop owner replied "No mistake. I wanted to see if you could follow directions so I didn't waste my time trying to get you back to the highway."


  i'll have to try that one some time. i get "lost" people all the time at my produce stand in the summer. my usual response is "i'm sorry but can't get to there from here".goes right over the top of some of them.


----------



## MustangMike

Farmer, UR not allowed to use that one unless UR from Maine!

And then there is the shirt my daughter gave me for Maine Fast Food ... A bear chasing a guy!!!!

Clint, your State has lots of humor!!!


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> here's today's haul. mostly white oak tops. gettin ready for zoggers polar vortex next year. pics aren't great. i think my phone was cold.
> 
> View attachment 405467
> View attachment 405468
> View attachment 405469
> View attachment 405470


this pile is now history. except for a little splitting. we just finished cutting when the snow started . should be close to 3 cords. now we gotta make another pile next week.


----------



## dancan




----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


>


Oh man! You dropped that one right on the hood of the van!


----------



## dancan

But , that was a rotten old pffttt fir so I junked it up and into the bonfire pile it went .
I had a few leaning and dead spruce in this clump .






Even had a helper today , came with his own Kubota he did 






We hauled out two dozen trees between that clump and one on the other side , a mixture of dead and green spruce , a few dead birch and a few for the bonfire pile , it was a great afternoon .
Brought a bit of dead spruce home .






I got them split up and tested some with my low tech moisture meter .






It said it was good to go


----------



## SteveSS

Me and Pop's got out in the woods today to tackle that big black oak, and I took my big bore Makita, and the 5105 Dolmar. The maiden voyage for both saws and neither one disappointed. The Makita is a screamer. I had a chit eatin' grin on my face the whole time it was in my hands. My ms271 will likely hit the road now that I've run the 5105 as well. If the weather holds out for another day, I'll try to get some pics of it after the split session. It was a great day for cutting today with temps around 35.


----------



## mainewoods

Had a bobcat show up at the "buffet" table today. He's a lot bigger than this pic makes him out to be. Dug out 2 moles from under the snow before he bolted. About all I can do is watch the wildlife, pretty tough cuttin' wood on snowshoes.


----------



## dancan

I've got it better here than most , my brother took a sled trip to my old man's camp which is inland and actually in Clint's direction as the crow flies , 5' of snow on the flats , he didn't measure any of the drifts .


----------



## mainewoods

I was noticin' all that "bare ground" you have, Dan.


----------



## mainewoods

On the way to work this mornin' I noticed a couple of fellahs scroungin' some maple on the side the road again. -16 degrees. I felt kinda bad for 'em but I am hoping they were working on next years wood pile. Scrounging never stops up here it seems, even if there is close to 5' of snow on the ground.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> I was noticin' all that "bare ground" you have, Dan.



You'll hear no complaints from me , I know that nomad_archer and NSmaple have what you have Clint , I just have 6" of ice in my driveway and about 15" of snow in my back yard .


----------



## Ambull01

http://www.baileysonline.com/Arbori...es/Rope-Pullers/Maasdam-Pow-R-Rope-Puller.axd

Now that would be a huge help getting that stuck tree to the ground. Only $60 too. I need to upgrade my firewood cutting tools. I'm getting this thing and probably the Fiskars cutting axe.


----------



## mainewoods

It's snowing again.


----------



## dancan

Ambull , rope stretches , a lot of cranking before it starts to pull ....
Get a cable come along , no stretch .


----------



## mainewoods

You can do the same thing with a trailer hitch and a tow strap, ambull. I've pulled down many a hanger with nothing more than a front wheel drive car and 2- 20' tow straps.Sometimes it takes less persuasion than you think.


----------



## dancan

The better ones pull on both sides of the spool like this one .
Find you a Tirfor , out pull anything in the same class or the next class up LOL


----------



## mainewoods

A steel cable come-a-long like Dan said, and a couple of tow straps, to give you some distance, will persuade a pretty good size tree.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I watch local ads/flea markets/yard sales for rigging gear and Princess Auto for sales on straps, slings and towropes , you guys have way more access to cheap gear than we have .
Ambull , if you get a rope puller , get some Amsteel for rope , no stretch .


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> You can do the same thing with a trailer hitch and a tow strap, ambull. I've pulled down many a hanger with nothing more than a front wheel drive car and 2- 20' tow straps.Sometimes it takes less persuasion than you think.



Well it seems like most of my scrounges will be unreachable via car so I'll be walking in. I need something portable to take care of potentially dangerous trees. 



dancan said:


> The better ones pull on both sides of the spool like this one .
> Find you a Tirfor , out pull anything in the same class or the next class up LOL



I doubt a Tirfor will cost $60 though. Plus, do cables have a tendency to whip when broken?


----------



## chucker

Ambull01 said:


> Well it seems like most of my scrounges will be unreachable via car so I'll be walking in. I need something portable to take care of potentially dangerous trees.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt a Tirfor will cost $60 though. Plus, do cables have a tendency to whip when broken?


like a mad dog,s bight, and wont let go!! if you get caught in the slack!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Paid 50$ for mine used with a new 25' cable .
I highly doubt you could get a come along to whip a cable .
I have a Maasdam cable puller like I showed in the pic , I'd never buy one that only pulls on one side , after you bend the handle on a single when you need it the most you will understand why .


----------



## mainewoods

Hanging a heavy piece of chain over the cable, when pulling, will dampen it if it snaps.I have used my heavy coat in a pinch.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Paid 50$ for mine used with a new 25' cable .
> I highly doubt you could get a come along to whip a cable .
> I have a Maasdam cable puller like I showed in the pic , I'd never buy one that only pulls on one side , after you bend the handle on a single when you need it the most you will understand why .



I'll keep my eyes open for deals. I see what you mean with pulling from two sides. Gives you a sort of back up just in case. 

So dual sided cable puller with come along sounds like the thing to buy. 



mainewoods said:


> Hanging a heavy piece of chain over the cable, when pulling, will dampen it if it snaps.I have used my heavy coat in a pinch.



Just read about putting something on the far end to lessen the backlash. Thanks for the info/suggestions gentlemen.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like both the cable and the rope, have both. The trick with the rope ones is to not get cheap rope. 
Scrounged another truck load of ash and red oak, poor truck really needs me to address the rear springs. But its what I got so its what I use. I used my kids sleds to transport the wood from my driveway 40 yards around back, worked pretty well. I was able to load the sled with two arm loads and pull. Sure beat the way I did it last time, arm loads.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> On the way to work this mornin' I noticed a couple of fellahs scroungin' some maple on the side the road again. -16 degrees. I felt kinda bad for 'em but I am hoping they were working on next years wood pile. Scrounging never stops up here it seems, even if there is close to 5' of snow on the ground.


What amount of snow on the ground is normal for you?


----------



## mainewoods

Somewhere around 100" for an average snowfall.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Clint!!!!! your joking right??!!!!!!????????


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Somewhere around 100" for an average snowfall.


If your snow settles anything like it does around here, that should equal about 2.5 feet on the ground. To have double that is crazy!!!


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> Somewhere around 100" for an average snowfall.


That's pretty high. Some of the low mountain towns around Glacier Park in northwestern MT are only around 60" annual snowfall. 

Looks like we've already got the max snow they were predicting for this storm. Wonder how much more we'll get before it stops around 7:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## MustangMike

I love my Maasdans Rope puller, and Like Matt said, get the good rope that they recommend, it is 3X stronger than the HD stuff of the same diameter.

Because U can feed the rope through it, it is much more versatile than the cable come along.  In fact, I don't remember the last time I used the cable one.

My brother & my friend Harold told me the rope would stretch too much also, they were wrong! This is over 1,000 lbs. 6.5 X 6.5 Ash, 12' high, 27' long top piece.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Ambull01 said:


> http://www.baileysonline.com/Arbori...es/Rope-Pullers/Maasdam-Pow-R-Rope-Puller.axd
> 
> Now that would be a huge help getting that stuck tree to the ground. Only $60 too. I need to upgrade my firewood cutting tools. I'm getting this thing and probably the Fiskars cutting axe.




Ambull, those things are awesome. Got a couple myself and they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## MustangMike

The Mustang has been doing well in the snow this year with the Blizzaks, but I really tested it tonight. A few inches of unplowed snow, and it felt like ice under it. A few of the hills were in doubt, but I made it! But now, I know where it's limits are. Anything more than this, I'm taking the 4wd.


----------



## HD2010

mainewoods said:


> Somewhere around 100" for an average snowfall.


 
I can't imagine that. WOW. Here in Illinois we would have a bunch of ignorant kids running around because they could not get to school. Seems like 0*F and 2" of snow gets ya out of school.


----------



## svk

Enjoying the hardwood scenery of northern Indiana this morning. Not nearly as many dead elms as there were in upstate NY.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, when the cabin is done you need to put together a photo album from start to finish. I'll send you the pics I have


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> Somewhere around 100" for an average snowfall.


We get about a 130" average snow fall as advertised by the local new station which is based on the data collected at the airport an hour south of me. The airport is out of the way of the weekly localized lake effect snow bands we get from Lake Ontario. The larger ones still stretch down and reach the airport but If I had to guess my local town sees more like 150" annual snow fall. And it goes up the further north and north east from me.


----------



## Marshy

If you walked out into my yard where it's not drifted an was able to sink down to the sod the snow is between crotch and belt line. And I'm 6'1"


----------



## Axfarmer

Here in northern CT the snow just keeps adding up, another 7-8" last night! The fence in the pic is 48" high and a few inches off the ground.


----------



## cantoo

Website with the answers to snowfall per year.
http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Michigan/annual-snowfall.php


----------



## nomad_archer

You guy's are really making me not miss living in the snow belt. South central Pa only has a little on the ground. Maybe 6-10 inches on the ground from the last 2 months of snow/ice with very little melting. Heck I can still drive my truck to the wood pile to haul wood to the house. I sure don't miss living in the snow belt of oh and NY.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

MustangMike said:


> The Mustang has been doing well in the snow this year with the Blizzaks, but I really tested it tonight. A few inches of unplowed snow, and it felt like ice under it. A few of the hills were in doubt, but I made it! But now, I know where it's limits are. Anything more than this, I'm taking the 4wd.



With the trunk and backseat filled with firewood, it will undoubtedly do even better.


----------



## MustangMike

I've transported a lot of equipment in it, including 4 saws, a timber jack, rope & the rope come along, but so far, no wood!

I do use it all year though.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I love my Maasdans Rope puller, and Like Matt said, get the good rope that they recommend, it is 3X stronger than the HD stuff of the same diameter.
> 
> Because U can feed the rope through it, it is much more versatile than the cable come along. In fact, I don't remember the last time I used the cable one.
> 
> My brother & my friend Harold told me the rope would stretch too much also, they were wrong! This is over 1,000 lbs. 6.5 X 6.5 Ash, 12' high, 27' long top piece.



Nice. I may buy a couple if I'm unable to find a used superior model. 



pennsywoodburnr said:


> Ambull, those things are awesome. Got a couple myself and they are worth their weight in gold.



Do you use them in falling or just as an aide for difficult/dangerous trees?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Do you use them in falling or just as an aide for difficult/dangerous trees?


I use one anytime I'm cutting a tree without a positive lean that could cause damage to an immovable object within its vicinity. The few minutes it takes to hook up a come along is well worth it.


----------



## theswampthing

MustangMike said:


> The Mustang has been doing well in the snow this year with the Blizzaks, but I really tested it tonight. A few inches of unplowed snow, and it felt like ice under it. A few of the hills were in doubt, but I made it! But now, I know where it's limits are. Anything more than this, I'm taking the 4wd.


I finally had to park my 2WD Ranger last week and start using my Trailblazer. I had my mustang out 1 time in snow and it wasn't a pleasant experience.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Ambull01 said:


> Do you use them in falling or just as an aide for difficult/dangerous trees?



Any time there is any doubt in my mind about which way it would go when cutting, I break out one or two. Get a throw line and get that rope a good 30 or 35 feet into that tree and you'll be surprised what kind of leverage you can get once you tie a recovery strap around an anchoring tree. You can completely reverse a fall if you need to. Use a good 3 strand rope like New Englands 3 strand safety blue. I tried using my half inch Yale bull rope on it and it just slipped on the spool! Talk about frightening. 3 strand is the way to go.


----------



## Jakers

pennsywoodburnr said:


> Any time there is any doubt in my mind about which way it would go when cutting, I break out one or two. Get a throw line and get that rope a good 30 or 35 feet into that tree and you'll be surprised what kind of leverage you can get once you tie a recovery strap around an anchoring tree. You can completely reverse a fall if you need to. Use a good 3 strand rope like New Englands 3 strand safety blue. I tried using my half inch Yale bull rope on it and it just slipped on the spool! Talk about frightening. 3 strand is the way to go.


i have decent luck using the safety blue climbing line as well. it sometimes slips under a light pull but its firm enough to sink in and bight well. 3 strand is best though


----------



## Marshy

Hows everyones wood pile doing? I know mine is taking it rough. I got my snowmobile all fixed up and moved about 1-2 face cord of wood yesterday. The only thing I have left is burried under snow on top of my log pile. Fall last year I wasnt too sure I had enough wood CSS so I cut, split a piled some and left it on my logs as a backup. Well, time has come and I need it.

Last years cold weather was all the talk and had buzz words like "polar vortex". WTH are they calling it this year? This month is on track to break records. Coldest month @ 9*F (average) which beats the 12*F record from 1934. This is the 3rd snowiest February ever, the record was 72.6" in 1958. Highest day time temp this month was 32*F and coldest was 17*F. 

*Syracuse or Boston: Which city has had it worse?*
http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=1167932

There has been lots of talk of the harsh weather in Boston. So I did some comparing Boston to Syracuse for this February, 2015 to see which city has had it worse.
Boston has had 62.6" with little more expected this final week. Syracuse so far 54.5", but has several more inches coming, this could close the gap. We'll give the win to Boston for this for now.
Here's the facts you may not have heard by the national media and why our weather has been worse:
Boston's average temperature has been almost double that of Syracuse this February, 18.2° versus 9.3°.
Coldest temperatures: -3° Boston, -17° Syracuse.
Warmest temps: 38° Boston, 32° Syracuse.
Days above 32°: 19 Boston, 0 Syracuse.
Days below 0°: 2 Boston, 11 Syracuse.
Greatest snowfall for Boston in a month yes, with plenty of melting of snow due to the temperatures. Top 3 February snowfall for Syracuse (could go to #2) with likely our coldest month ever recorded.
Granted, Central New York knows how to handle excessive snow much better, from commuting to work by average Joe to clearing the streets by our DPW. What a month for both cities and it's not over yet! Who's ready for Spring?
EDIT TO ADD: Syracuse snow total for season 101.3" compared to 99.9" for Boston (Thanks to my wife for reminding me, she HATES this winter)


----------



## Marshy

Axfarmer said:


> Here in northern CT the snow just keeps adding up, another 7-8" last night! The fence in the pic is 48" high and a few inches off the ground.View attachment 406130


 If that was out in my back yard you'd only see the top 12" lol


----------



## SteveSS

My wood pile has fared pretty well up to this point, but we've had a pretty mild winter so far. Once I figured out that I was way over filling my boiler back when it was still relatively warm, my wood consumption went way down. I'm getting it figured out now that the temp has dropped the last couple of weeks. Now I'm back to full loads to keep the water up to temp during the overnights and days when I'm at work. Water temp was 130 this morning, so I could've used a couple more sticks before I went to bed last night. Last Thursday it got all the way down to 117. Took four hours to get back up to temp in the 3 degree weather. Ugh! We haven't any snow to speak of this winter yet (maybe 3 inches last week, that's all gone now), but right now my weather station is telling me that it's 13 degrees outside. It's been that way for a solid couple weeks now, with Saturday showing a warm day at around 35 degrees. I'm guessing that I still have somewhere between 2 and 3 cord that's still css in my pile. We're almost all the way through February now, so hopefully the burn season is coming to an end. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ambull01

pennsywoodburnr said:


> Any time there is any doubt in my mind about which way it would go when cutting, I break out one or two. Get a throw line and get that rope a good 30 or 35 feet into that tree and you'll be surprised what kind of leverage you can get once you tie a recovery strap around an anchoring tree. You can completely reverse a fall if you need to. Use a good 3 strand rope like New Englands 3 strand safety blue. I tried using my half inch Yale bull rope on it and it just slipped on the spool! Talk about frightening. 3 strand is the way to go.



Thanks my friend. That's exactly the type of info I was looking for.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Marshy, all things considered, my woodpile isn't doing too bad. I'll have more than enough to get through the rest of this winter. Already got some new splits ready to put on the rows I've laid out when spring breaks. Got about another cord + that still needs to be split, and various tree jobs already lined up. The wife is thrilled with all the heat I'll be scrounging this year, my back......not so much. haha


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Hows everyones wood pile doing? I know mine is taking it rough. I got my snowmobile all fixed up and moved about 1-2 face cord of wood yesterday. The only thing I have left is burried under snow on top of my log pile. Fall last year I wasnt too sure I had enough wood CSS so I cut, split a piled some and left it on my logs as a backup. Well, time has come and I need it.
> 
> Last years cold weather was all the talk and had buzz words like "polar vortex". WTH are they calling it this year? This month is on track to break records. Coldest month @ 9*F (average) which beats the 12*F record from 1934. This is the 3rd snowiest February ever, the record was 72.6" in 1958. Highest day time temp this month was 32*F and coldest was 17*F.
> 
> *Syracuse or Boston: Which city has had it worse?*
> http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=1167932
> 
> There has been lots of talk of the harsh weather in Boston. So I did some comparing Boston to Syracuse for this February, 2015 to see which city has had it worse.
> Boston has had 62.6" with little more expected this final week. Syracuse so far 54.5", but has several more inches coming, this could close the gap. We'll give the win to Boston for this for now.
> Here's the facts you may not have heard by the national media and why our weather has been worse:
> Boston's average temperature has been almost double that of Syracuse this February, 18.2° versus 9.3°.
> Coldest temperatures: -3° Boston, -17° Syracuse.
> Warmest temps: 38° Boston, 32° Syracuse.
> Days above 32°: 19 Boston, 0 Syracuse.
> Days below 0°: 2 Boston, 11 Syracuse.
> Greatest snowfall for Boston in a month yes, with plenty of melting of snow due to the temperatures. Top 3 February snowfall for Syracuse (could go to #2) with likely our coldest month ever recorded.
> Granted, Central New York knows how to handle excessive snow much better, from commuting to work by average Joe to clearing the streets by our DPW. What a month for both cities and it's not over yet! Who's ready for Spring?
> EDIT TO ADD: Syracuse snow total for season 101.3" compared to 99.9" for Boston (Thanks to my wife for reminding me, she HATES this winter)


Went through Syracuse on Saturday. You are correct, you guys do know how to deal with snow. People from Boston have no clue.

I was surprised to see how little snow was left in Buffalo after what they got earlier this winter. Some areas had only about a foot on the ground.


----------



## Marshy

Remember how I said I got my sled fixed? Well I decided to try riding out to the trail head but the problem was it hadnt been touched for quite some time. I had to (attempt to) break a trail through the woods. Well, the only way to keep from sinking is to carry enough speed to stay on top of the snow... (mind you, I already knew this was a bad idea before I started and knew exactly how this was going to end.)

So Im about 3-400 feet into the woods on the neighbors property and its a newly marked trail this year and I was slow to negoatiate a slight turn and had to stop to avoid confrontation with a tree. So what happens is you have to get off the sled and lift the front end and drag it over and get it pointed in the direction you want to head. Keep in mind, while that sounds simple, the probability of burrying the sled when you take off is 200% unless to walk and pack a path in front of it as wide as the sled for ~20 feet, the longer the better your odds are at making it out. That gives you enough traction and speed to get back on top of the snow, usually. So I hop off the sled and immediately sink up to my belly button in snow and the only reason I stopped there is because the snow pack around my crotch. So I take the next half hour breaking the snow down in front of the sled and getting it lined up where I need to go. Take off and get about a sled length past the section I walked out and get my sled burried.







All bets are off now, Im stuck and headed slightly up hill to make matters worse. Only option now is to get turned around and head home. So now, to get unstuck you have to trample around the sled to give it some room and get the snow unpacked, lift the rear of the sled out of the hole it dug and drag the sled back. Trample an area of snow down off the to side and drag the rear of the sled into it like a "K turn". 

Got turned around and headed out but only made it another 20 feet before getting stuck again. This time it was the worst. When the rear bumper is flush with the semi-packed snow your standing on its a bad day and very hard to lift out. To make matters worse snow does some funny thing when you start disturbing it. It acts like concrete and starts to harden up. So 30-40 minutes into trying to get this out again and the snow is starting to setup. I managed to get it out but I was exhausted after all of this and moving 2 face cords earlier. My wife was not impressed with me taking so long.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Remember how I said I got my sled fixed? Well I decided to try riding out to the trail head but the problem was it hadnt been touched for quite some time. I had to (attempt to) break a trail through the woods. Well, the only way to keep from sinking is to carry enough speed to stay on top of the snow... (mind you, I already knew this was a bad idea before I started and knew exactly how this was going to end.)
> 
> So Im about 3-400 feet into the woods on the neighbors property and its a newly marked trail this year and I was slow to negoatiate a slight turn and had to stop to avoid confrontation with a tree. So what happens is you have to get off the sled and lift the front end and drag it over and get it pointed in the direction you want to head. Keep in mind, while that sounds simple, the probability of burrying the sled when you take off is 200% unless to walk and pack a path in front of it as wide as the sled for ~20 feet, the longer the better your odds are at making it out. That gives you enough traction and speed to get back on top of the snow, usually. So I hop off the sled and immediately sink up to my belly button in snow and the only reason I stopped there is because the snow pack around my crotch. So I take the next half hour breaking the snow down in front of the sled and getting it lined up where I need to go. Take off and get about a sled length past the section I walked out and get my sled burried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bets are off now, Im stuck and headed slightly up hill to make matters worse. Only option now is to get turned around and head home. So now, to get unstuck you have to trample around the sled to give it some room and get the snow unpacked, lift the rear of the sled out of the hole it dug and drag the sled back. Trample an area of snow down off the to side and drag the rear of the sled into it like a "K turn".
> 
> Got turned around and headed out but only made it another 20 feet before getting stuck again. This time it was the worst. When the rear bumper is flush with the semi-packed snow your standing on its a bad day and very hard to lift out. To make matters worse snow does some funny thing when you start disturbing it. It acts like concrete and starts to harden up. So 30-40 minutes into trying to get this out again and the snow is starting to setup. I managed to get it out but I was exhausted after all of this and moving 2 face cords earlier. My wife was not impressed with me taking so long.


Been there!

The only time I've ever feared causing a heart attack is when trying to free up a sled in deep snow. Tough work.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Hows everyones wood pile doing? I know mine is taking it rough. I got my snowmobile all fixed up and moved about 1-2 face cord of wood yesterday. The only thing I have left is burried under snow on top of my log pile. Fall last year I wasnt too sure I had enough wood CSS so I cut, split a piled some and left it on my logs as a backup. Well, time has come and I need it.
> 
> Last years cold weather was all the talk and had buzz words like "polar vortex". WTH are they calling it this year? This month is on track to break records. Coldest month @ 9*F (average) which beats the 12*F record from 1934. This is the 3rd snowiest February ever, the record was 72.6" in 1958. Highest day time temp this month was 32*F and coldest was 17*F.
> 
> *Syracuse or Boston: Which city has had it worse?*
> http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=1167932
> 
> There has been lots of talk of the harsh weather in Boston. So I did some comparing Boston to Syracuse for this February, 2015 to see which city has had it worse.
> Boston has had 62.6" with little more expected this final week. Syracuse so far 54.5", but has several more inches coming, this could close the gap. We'll give the win to Boston for this for now.
> Here's the facts you may not have heard by the national media and why our weather has been worse:
> Boston's average temperature has been almost double that of Syracuse this February, 18.2° versus 9.3°.
> Coldest temperatures: -3° Boston, -17° Syracuse.
> Warmest temps: 38° Boston, 32° Syracuse.
> Days above 32°: 19 Boston, 0 Syracuse.
> Days below 0°: 2 Boston, 11 Syracuse.
> Greatest snowfall for Boston in a month yes, with plenty of melting of snow due to the temperatures. Top 3 February snowfall for Syracuse (could go to #2) with likely our coldest month ever recorded.
> Granted, Central New York knows how to handle excessive snow much better, from commuting to work by average Joe to clearing the streets by our DPW. What a month for both cities and it's not over yet! Who's ready for Spring?
> EDIT TO ADD: Syracuse snow total for season 101.3" compared to 99.9" for Boston (Thanks to my wife for reminding me, she HATES this winter)



We've had several named storms, and lately we have had two back to back "siberian express" storms, based on geography, how they got here.

I have 1.5 cord left in my regular mixed stack for this winter, and roughly half a cord I guess in my siberian polar vortex express cold weather stack. I should be more than fine, supposed to be warming up starting first week in march according to the guessers.

Anything left over in the mixed stack will get moved to the front of the line on the next winter stack. Physically moved, I'll haul it over there. I'll also finish the big oak in the front yard c/s and create a new much larger polar vortex stack.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Remember how I said I got my sled fixed? Well I decided to try riding out to the trail head but the problem was it hadnt been touched for quite some time. I had to (attempt to) break a trail through the woods. Well, the only way to keep from sinking is to carry enough speed to stay on top of the snow... (mind you, I already knew this was a bad idea before I started and knew exactly how this was going to end.)
> 
> So Im about 3-400 feet into the woods on the neighbors property and its a newly marked trail this year and I was slow to negoatiate a slight turn and had to stop to avoid confrontation with a tree. So what happens is you have to get off the sled and lift the front end and drag it over and get it pointed in the direction you want to head. Keep in mind, while that sounds simple, the probability of burrying the sled when you take off is 200% unless to walk and pack a path in front of it as wide as the sled for ~20 feet, the longer the better your odds are at making it out. That gives you enough traction and speed to get back on top of the snow, usually. So I hop off the sled and immediately sink up to my belly button in snow and the only reason I stopped there is because the snow pack around my crotch. So I take the next half hour breaking the snow down in front of the sled and getting it lined up where I need to go. Take off and get about a sled length past the section I walked out and get my sled burried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bets are off now, Im stuck and headed slightly up hill to make matters worse. Only option now is to get turned around and head home. So now, to get unstuck you have to trample around the sled to give it some room and get the snow unpacked, lift the rear of the sled out of the hole it dug and drag the sled back. Trample an area of snow down off the to side and drag the rear of the sled into it like a "K turn".
> 
> Got turned around and headed out but only made it another 20 feet before getting stuck again. This time it was the worst. When the rear bumper is flush with the semi-packed snow your standing on its a bad day and very hard to lift out. To make matters worse snow does some funny thing when you start disturbing it. It acts like concrete and starts to harden up. So 30-40 minutes into trying to get this out again and the snow is starting to setup. I managed to get it out but I was exhausted after all of this and moving 2 face cords earlier. My wife was not impressed with me taking so long.



I have hardly no experience with sleds, only driven two different ones a few times. I didn't like back then you had to stay on trails all the time, always wondered why they didn't make one that could stay on top of the snow. I was never interested in owning one because with my snowshoes and toboggan or plastic sled, I could go in and get my wood, anyplace really, no matter how deep the snow was.

I am *still* wondering this about mechanization, small scale, in the snow, real point A to B, trails not needed. Now I saw the vids posted here of both that electric caterpillar buggy, and the russian one that used just innertubes on the wheels with some chains. Those looked to work fine, but didn't see any real work with them either, just joyriding. 

But..there has to be a buggy that can both move on top of the snow and still have some practical pulling/hauling to it. I know they make "snowcats" but I have no experience with them, and they tend to be big and expensive. Around here, the guys make mud trucks for negotiating deep stuff, this requires really substantial lifts and really bigazz wheels/tires. Most of the real mudtrucks aren't even close to street legal either. Obviously not terribly practical for riding around inside the trees.

So, does a float on the snow buggy really exist? How about the six and eight wheel drive machines, the ones that are amphibious?


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> So, does a float on the snow buggy really exist? How about the six and eight wheel drive machines, the ones that are amphibious?




Well the powder special snowmobiles (long paddle track) are virtually impossible to get stuck unless you are out west in the mountains. You can put a basket or pull a large sled with them.

The amphibious machines like Argo will work for some snow, maybe up to 2 feet. But get them stuck and they will be there until spring....


----------



## zogger

Addendum: further thinking. Maybe it is possible to modify a normal sled with like triple wide tracks and the front skis triple or more wider?


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Addendum: further thinking. Maybe it is possible to modify a normal sled with like triple wide tracks and the front skis triple or more wider?


Powder sleds have double wide skiis.

Rarely does the front of a snowmobile get stuck from sinking in the snow. It's the track like shown in Marshy's pic.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

svk said:


> Been there!
> 
> The only time I've ever feared causing a heart attack is when trying to free up a sled in deep snow. Tough work.



Or instead help a buddy free up a big 4x4 quad stuck in deep mud, with no winch. Same heart attack scenario waiting to happen. Told him if it happens again, he's on his own!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Powder sleds have double wide skiis.
> 
> Rarely does the front of a snowmobile get stuck from sinking in the snow. It's the track like shown in Marshy's pic.



Well, OK, so they do exist. That would be the sled I got if I lived up there then.


----------



## MustangMike

The trouble in Boston, and to a lesser extent around here, is U run out of places to put the snow.

Yesterday was warm (40) & sunny, so at least you can see blacktop on the driveway again (after plowing the new 6" in the am).

After I plow the driveway I have to go out in the road & plow along the snow bank so they can get to my mail box. A pain in the A**, but I'm thankful I've got the ATV this year. Time is limited.


----------



## Marshy

My sled is intended to be a trail sled and has a 136" long track (circumfrace) and has 1.25" paddles. Deep powder sled are somewhere around 150-160"+ and have 2" paddles. Skis are extra wide to give better float but the real advantage is being able to move more snow with the deeper paddles and extra contact patch. If I had proper speed entering a field with this much snow it wouldnt be a problem because I could stay on top and maintain my speed and have room to maneuver. Heres a good clip of getting stuck and what it takes to get out. Looks like they have a realy firm base under the first 2 feet of powder so imagine my situation with loose snow hip high and no firm base...


----------



## theswampthing

MustangMike said:


> The trouble in Boston, and to a lesser extent around here, is U run out of places to put the snow.
> 
> Yesterday was warm (40) & sunny, so at least you can see blacktop on the driveway again (after plowing the new 6" in the am).
> 
> After I plow the driveway I have to go out in the road & plow along the snow bank so they can get to my mail box. A pain in the A**, but I'm thankful I've got the ATV this year. Time is limited.


You're right about running out of places to put the snow. Even in our little towns, it's tough. The boroughs are constantly loading snow on tri axles and taking it out of town to dump on the old highway. Before I had a plow I had to shovel and at the end of a snowy winter I had snow piled higher than the top of my truck on one side of my driveway. Now I just push down the driveway and across the street into the woods. I'd love to get a tractor with a FEL. The little borough I live in does a pretty bad job with snow and it's usually up to us to clear a lot of the road.


----------



## Mike-M

Marshy said:


> Hows everyones wood pile doing? I know mine is taking it rough.....


Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.


----------



## Marshy

Mike-M said:


> Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.


 What are you going to burn for the rest of this season?


----------



## SteveSS

Mike-M said:


> Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.


Ouch! So what now then? Electric? Sorry to hear that. Sucks for sure.


----------



## Ambull01

Mike-M said:


> Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.



No way to scrounge pallets?


----------



## 1project2many

svk said:


> People from Boston have no clue.


You're right.
Wait, you were just talking about the snow? 




MustangMike said:


> The trouble in Boston, and to a lesser extent around here, is U run out of places to put the snow.


Right. I get calls to pull buses out of alleys and streets because the snow banks encroach on the roads so much there's nowhere for vehicles to go and in some cases, nowhere for the banks to go. People are complaining about it but the guys that plow are the same guys that run the sidewalk snowblowers, and they're the same guys that run the dumptrucks that carry snow out of town, and they're the same guys that run the cranes and loaders to remove and install the sanders and plows when converting from snow mover (dumptruck) to snow plow. They're gettin' killed this year. Heck, today was the first time I took the plow off my truck since December and I probably will need it again tomorrow to move snow around the shop as we dig vehicles out. I'm not kabitsin, mind ya. Those folks down south, now they've got it bad.






http://abcnews.go.com/US/power-poles-snap-trees-sag-tennessee-ice-storm/story?id=29127640



Mike-M said:


> Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.


This doesn't sound good at all. Pallets? Scrap wood? Anything you can do to tighten up the house and cut back on heat loss? How big is your house? I've got a small-ish ranch and we use 3-3.5 cord in an average year with a secondary combustion type stove.


----------



## svk

1project2many said:


> You're right.
> Wait, you were just talking about the snow?


Yes LOL. IMO Bostonians like to complain about EVERYTHING but deep down they are good people. OTOH I've been done wrong by a few New Jersey slicksters so if you are from the Garden State you need to work a little harder to earn my trust.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.



Happy 1st birthday to this thread! Way to go Clint!


----------



## SteveSS

Mike-M said:


> Im completely empty, done for the year. My yard is tiny, only have room for 2 cords, need to come up with a new plan there.


Any saw mills where you are? Around here they sell oak slab wood for $40/cord. Might be an inexpensive way to get you through the rest of the burn season.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My job throws out pallets like crazy, that's where I get my emergency wood from. No shittin I can grab 5 pallets a week, and large ones that stacks of bed liners get shipped on. Not the best smelling coming out the chimney, but great heat coming off the stove.


----------



## MechanicMatt

And the boss likes when I take them because then the hourly kid doesn't waste a day busting them up so they fit in the dumpster.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Any saw mills where you are? Around here they sell oak slab wood for $40/cord. Might be an inexpensive way to get you through the rest of the burn season.



$40 a cord? Umm, why are you scrounging!? Just buy slab wood cords, whatever that is.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I may want some of them in the future, need to make a place to keep the wood off the ground.


----------



## MechanicMatt

No problem, we get the big ones and the small ones.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> $40 a cord? Umm, why are you scrounging!? Just buy slab wood cords, whatever that is.


I've never burned them personally, but see them advertised on CL quite often. Some of the guys that I've talked to that have burned them say they burn pretty quick and can sometimes be a hassle. It sounds like they would be a good addition to regular cut oak as an extender, but I don't know that I'd want to burn them exclusively based on that feed back. In an emergency, out of wood for the season situation, I'd burn the heck out of them though. They're the part of the milling process that's left over after the logs are squared and other pieces, so there can be quite a bit of bark, but not always. Sometimes you get nice pieces that would equate to a 2x3 or even bigger, and they look like 4' lengths in the pics I've seen. Oh......and all of the sellers around here make you come get them. The closest place to me is about 40 miles and I'm not equipped to haul enough to make the trip worth while. If they'd deliver, I'd buy 3 cord just to play with. Worst case scenario, I'd use it as hillbilly paneling on a new wood shed that I hope to build this summer.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I've never burned them personally, but see them advertised on CL quite often. Some of the guys that I've talked to that have burned them say they burn pretty quick and can sometimes be a hassle. It sounds like they would be a good addition to regular cut oak as an extender, but I don't know that I'd want to burn them exclusively based on that feed back. In an emergency, out of wood for the season situation, I'd burn the heck out of them though. They're the part of the milling process that's left over after the logs are squared and other pieces, so there can be quite a bit of bark, but not always. Sometimes you get nice pieces that would equate to a 2x3 or even bigger, and they look like 4' lengths in the pics I've seen. Oh......and all of the sellers around here make you come get them. The closest place to me is about 40 miles and I'm not equipped to haul enough to make the trip worth while. If they'd deliver, I'd buy 3 cord just to play with. Worst case scenario, I'd use it as hillbilly paneling on a new wood shed that I hope to build this summer.



I would love to find something like that near me. $40 a cord sounds awfully good. 

You going to cover up the sides of your wood shed? I thought that was a no no.


----------



## SteveSS

Here's a sample pic of someone selling cedar slabs @ $40/cord. The oak pics are similar, but half as long. You'd get two bundles with the oak.



Ambull01 said:


> You going to cover up the sides of your wood shed? I thought that was a no no.



I'd only cover the east and west ends......the short sides. Front and back would be open to the wind.


----------



## stihly dan

Marshy said:


> Days above 32°: 19 Boston, 0 Syracuse


This I believe to not be true. I am a bit away from them but I have only had 1 day in the 30"s this month and Boston only runs a few degrees warmer generally. Oh, and I HATE Boston. well, any city for that matter.


----------



## Marshy

stihly dan said:


> This I believe to not be true. I am a bit away from them but I have only had 1 day in the 30"s this month and Boston only runs a few degrees warmer generally. Oh, and I HATE Boston. well, any city for that matter.


The news never lies. Take your skepticism to the political form. Lol


----------



## Philbert

I bought a couple of 'bundles' of oak _many_ years ago, when we first installed our fireplace insert. They were delivered in the city.

A lot of bark, but perfect sized for our insert, which uses stove-sized wood. Cut the pieces to length, split very easy, dried very fast.

I would do it again.

Philbert


----------



## Jakers

Marshy said:


> The news never lies. Take your skepticism to the political form. Lol


----------



## mainewoods

This thread was started in the middle of a vicious "polar vortex" last year, and I was surprised at how many people were out of wood, or nearly out, by Jan. I thought perhaps a few of you guy's might share some techniques and ideas to help out the ones that were obviously struggling to find enough wood to make it through a winter, and then some. You guy's sure came through! Many years of experience, trial and error, and knowledge about scrounging can be found in this thread, thanks to you fellers. Every one of you graciously shared your knowledge in a friendly, non- condescending manner, which is pretty darn impressive in itself! Hopefully we can keep it going. There is always room for improvement! Glad to know every one of you guys, and I appreciate the gracious way in which all of you have contributed!! As Dan would say, scrounge on gentlemen!!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> This thread was started in the middle of a vicious "polar vortex" last year, and I was surprised at how many people were out of wood, or nearly out, by Jan. I thought perhaps a few of you guy's might share some techniques and ideas to help out the ones that were obviously struggling to find enough wood to make it through a winter, and then some. You guy's sure came through! Many years of experience, trial and error, and knowledge about scrounging can be found in this thread, thanks to you fellers. Every one of you graciously shared your knowledge in a friendly, non- condescending manner, which is pretty darn impressive in itself! Hopefully we can keep it going. There is always room for improvement! Glad to know every one of you guys, and I appreciate the gracious way in which all of you have contributed!! As Dan would say, scrounge on gentlemen!!


Thanks for the thread Clint. 5900 posts in a year. that's an average of 16 per day. way to to go you bunch of scroungy scroungers.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> This thread was started in the middle of a vicious "polar vortex" last year, and I was surprised at how many people were out of wood, or nearly out, by Jan. I thought perhaps a few of you guy's might share some techniques and ideas to help out the ones that were obviously struggling to find enough wood to make it through a winter, and then some. You guy's sure came through! Many years of experience, trial and error, and knowledge about scrounging can be found in this thread, thanks to you fellers. Every one of you graciously shared your knowledge in a friendly, non- condescending manner, which is pretty darn impressive in itself! Hopefully we can keep it going. There is always room for improvement! Glad to know every one of you guys, and I appreciate the gracious way in which all of you have contributed!! As Dan would say, scrounge on gentlemen!!


Don't forget this thread began on the heels of the "Great Linkbucks Hack of 2013". Morale was definitely low amongst the ranks. I'll say this is the one thread that I look forward to reading every day. I think we've discussed everything from deer hunting to whiskey making in the past year.


----------



## MustangMike

My favorite thread also, and another below 0 morning here in Brewster. I'm wondering if we are getting near a record for that?

Thanks Clint, this thread was a great idea, is is the most friendly!


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> My favorite threat also, and another below 0 morning here in Brewster. I'm wondering if we are getting near a record for that?
> 
> Thanks Clint, this thread was a great idea, is is the most friendly!


That was it? Only -6*F air temp in my area this morning, and that makes 19 of 24 days this month for temps below 0*F!


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Here's a sample pic of someone selling cedar slabs @ $40/cord. The oak pics are similar, but half as long. You'd get two bundles with the oak.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only cover the east and west ends......the short sides. Front and back would be open to the wind.
> View attachment 406661



Oh man that's perfect packaging! Looks like you could keep it bundled and just run the chainsaw through all the splits and cut them to your desired size. No need to drag sleds/push wheel barrows through the woods. No need for cant hooks, rope pullers, etc. I need to move to MO


----------



## svk

Strange, I just opened up my desktop and it reposted my original birthday post from yesterday. Go figure.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Don't forget this thread began on the heels of the "Great Linkbucks Hack of 2013". Morale was definitely low amongst the ranks. I'll say this is the one thread that I look forward to reading every day. I think we've discussed everything from deer hunting to whiskey making in the past year.


 white lightning making???????????? missed it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spike60

-13 here in picturesque Ulster County.  

With the thread title in mind, here's a scrounging story you guys will enjoy on some cutting we did last Saturday. Part time logger/firewood seller/buddy has this hillside we are cutting. 2-3 acres and fairly steep. Weather has us behind schedule as we are only working on weekends. So the forecast Sat was that the snow wouldn't start until 4:00. Plan is for 4 of us to meet there at noontime and get at least one log truck out. Starts to snow lightly at 12:30. By 1:00 it's freaking hammering. And it's coming down sideways. So, The other guys are looking at me since I'm the weather geek that said it wasn't going to snow until 4:00.  But, we all figured that hey, we're here, and we're getting a load out. Once the truck was loaded, those guys couldn't get out of there fast enough. But...............the scrounger in me just couldn't leave without throwing a load of firewood in the truck before I left. Now they're REALLY looking at me like I'm nuts.  "Are you serious?" "Hey, I'm here. Why go home empty". Can't get anymore snow on me than I did dragging that chain through the knee deep snow. I've got my trusty 2163WH with heated handles. So, I stayed behind and cut up some of the ash tops and got myself a nice load.

Cleaned the windows, hit the 4wd button and headed home. Pulled into the local pub about 3:00 for a beer and a shot to warm up. Clint Eastwood movie on, some friends are there, so I'm hanging a bit. Then people start coming in with all kinds of food as it's the annual game dinner for the local rod and gun club. Well, I'm not missing that, and I'm not cold anymore, so I might as well stay for dinner. Got out of there at 10:00.  Life is good.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> -13 here in picturesque Ulster County.
> 
> With the thread title in mind, here's a scrounging story you guys will enjoy on some cutting we did last Saturday. Part time logger/firewood seller/buddy has this hillside we are cutting. 2-3 acres and fairly steep. Weather has us behind schedule as we are only working on weekends. So the forecast Sat was that the snow wouldn't start until 4:00. Plan is for 4 of us to meet there at noontime and get at least one log truck out. Starts to snow lightly at 12:30. By 1:00 it's freaking hammering. And it's coming down sideways. So, The other guys are looking at me since I'm the weather geek that said it wasn't going to snow until 4:00.  But, we all figured that hey, we're here, and we're getting a load out. Once the truck was loaded, those guys couldn't get out of there fast enough. But...............the scrounger in me just couldn't leave without throwing a load of firewood in the truck before I left. Now they're REALLY looking at me like I'm nuts.  "Are you serious?" "Hey, I'm here. Why go home empty". Can't get anymore snow on me than I did dragging that chain through the knee deep snow. I've got my trusty 2163WH with heated handles. So, I stayed behind and cut up some of the ash tops and got myself a nice load.
> 
> Cleaned the windows, hit the 4wd button and headed home. Pulled into the local pub about 3:00 for a beer and a shot to warm up. Clint Eastwood movie on, some friends are there, so I'm hanging a bit. Then people start coming in with all kinds of food as it's the annual game dinner for the local rod and gun club. Well, I'm not missing that, and I'm not cold anymore, so I might as well stay for dinner. Got out of there at 10:00.  Life is good.


Nice.

It was snowing like hell on Saturday, we left Albany that evening and it was 40-50mph driving until roads cleared between Syracuse and Rochester.


----------



## zogger

Well, we got an inch of iceage last night...told ya taking the jumper cables off the machine would have a lag... checked on a new calf, fine, checked the lake over flow, not much beaver action, they getting lazy...snapped some pics of future scrounge, it is all over here, every place you look. There's some small pine, a BIG standing dead red oak, and a coupla bonus pics, some yard wolves and one Jawjah snow leopard.


----------



## mainewoods

LifeIS good ! I just love a story with a wet and happy ending. Good to hear your "cyber voice" again Spike!!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Well, we got an inch of iceage last night...told ya taking the jumper cables off the machine would have a lag... checked on a new calf, fine, checked the lake over flow, not much beaver action, they getting lazy...snapped some pics of future scrounge, it is all over here, every place you look. There's some small pine, a BIG standing dead red oak, and a coupla bonus pics, some yard wolves and one Jawjah snow leopard.
> 
> View attachment 406734
> View attachment 406735
> View attachment 406736
> View attachment 406737


Nice looking pets and woods!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, we got an inch of iceage last night...told ya taking the jumper cables off the machine would have a lag... checked on a new calf, fine, checked the lake over flow, not much beaver action, they getting lazy...snapped some pics of future scrounge, it is all over here, every place you look. There's some small pine, a BIG standing dead red oak, and a coupla bonus pics, some yard wolves and one Jawjah snow leopard.
> 
> View attachment 406734
> View attachment 406735
> View attachment 406736
> View attachment 406737



Oh man, you can't post pics of snow on this site. Don't you realize most of these guys are from the north!? lol. I like your animal entourage.


----------



## mainewoods

Not good when the yard wolves come down out of the hills in Georgia,I heard.I see lots of fine scrounging there zogger.


----------



## mainewoods

I'd give just about anything to see a leaf or the ground, right about now.


----------



## Ambull01

@mainewoods , do you have an automatic "Like" bot or something? How can you like someone's post so fast!? Do you constantly sit by your computer refreshing AS to see a new post message on this thread so you can like it?


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I'd give just about anything to see a leaf or the ground, right about now.



I think you'll have to go outside and shovel down around ten foot or so....


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, you can't post pics of snow on this site. Don't you realize most of these guys are from the north!? lol. I like your animal entourage.



I had a great entourage a few years ago before the hack, there were some pics but gone now, I think around 20 or so critters following me around. All the dogs, most of the cats, the donkeys and most of the cow calves.


----------



## SteveSS

Gotta watch out for those pesky snow leopards, Zog. Fierce creatures they are. I see that after that one showed up, the yard wolves vanished. Fierce...


----------



## mainewoods

I think I have cabin fever Ambull. Can't do no scroungin' with snow up to my man boobs!


----------



## mainewoods

Plus being semi-retired.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Mainewoods, this thread has more or less turned into a perpetual motion machine. Kinda like the "whadja do today" thread in the commercial tree care and climbing forum and the "sure is quiet in here.......do I need to start a fight?" thread in the chainsaw forum. Those two are almost always on page 1. Good work on your part for posting this and making it where everyone can contribute something from their experiences.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I think I have cabin fever Ambull. Can't do no scroungin' with snow up to my man boobs!
> 
> Plus being semi-retired.



That sucks. I like snow but prefer the kind that never sticks to the road and melts the next day lol. 

I'm far from being semi-retired and check this thread constantly while at work.


----------



## spike60

mainewoods said:


> LifeIS good ! I just love a story with a wet and happy ending. Good to hear your "cyber voice" again Spike!!



Yeah. And I met an interesting gal there too.


----------



## mainewoods

???


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> Gotta watch out for those pesky snow leopards, Zog. Fierce creatures they are. I see that after that one showed up, the yard wolves vanished. Fierce...



HAHAHAHA! man, they are all different. That guy in the pic loves snow and likes to walk in it, the rest, not so much. Rain , no, heat, no, snow GET UP MAN IT'S SNOWING LET'S GO!!!

One of the toms in the barn like to play fight the dogs, he'll run over and whack em a good one, then stand there and glare at them..but..he's being playful, he sees the dogs wrassle fighting, play, and wants in on it, too. funny as heck.


----------



## audible fart

mainewoods said:


> Can't do no scroungin' with snow up to my man boobs!



Sigged.


----------



## olyman

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHA! man, they are all different. That guy in the pic loves snow and likes to walk in it, the rest, not so much. Rain , no, heat, no, snow GET UP MAN IT'S SNOWING LET'S GO!!!
> 
> One of the toms in the barn like to play fight the dogs, he'll run over and whack em a good one, then stand there and glare at them..but..he's being playful, he sees the dogs wrassle fighting, play, and wants in on it, too. funny as heck.


 that would be fun to watch, as MOST toms aren't playful, but flat out MEAN!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That sucks. I like snow but prefer the kind that never sticks to the road and melts the next day lol.
> 
> I'm far from being semi-retired and check this thread constantly while at work.


the first thread i check.
i just got back from a 3 tree dead oak standing scrounge. -2 below to start today. sorry no pics but the phone was buried to deep under all the coats and stuff. real nice dry wood.threw a couple of limb wood rounds in the stove when i got back. pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> the first thread i check.
> i just got back from a 3 tree dead oak standing scrounge. -2 below to start today. sorry no pics but the phone was buried to deep under all the coats and stuff. real nice dry wood.threw a couple of limb wood rounds in the stove when i got back. pics tomorrow.



Hey you're quick. That would have taken me at least 3 days. I kinda suck at this firewood business


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Hey you're quick. That would have taken me at least 3 days. I kinda suck at this firewood business


been doin it for forty couple years . there is 2 of us in the woods. i'm cuttin and my buddy is hauling it out with the tractor. we were out for about 4 hrs.today. i dropped 2 more that we will get in the morning. you'll get the hang of it someday. don't forget about the PA GTG in may.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> been doin it for forty couple years . there is 2 of us in the woods. i'm cuttin and my buddy is hauling it out with the tractor. we were out for about 4 hrs.today. i dropped 2 more that we will get in the morning. you'll get the hang of it someday. don't forget about the PA GTG in may.



Yeah, already have it on my calendar. I want to bring my wife so she sees my chainsaw fetish is nothing compared to others.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, good luck with that. What happens when she tells you to stop hanging out with deviants?


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Yea, good luck with that. What happens when she tells you to stop hanging out with deviants?



Muahahaha! Well I'm not the most level headed, grounded individual so she'll probably feel right at home with the chainsaw freaks.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, already have it on my calendar. I want to bring my wife so she sees my chainsaw fetish is nothing compared to others.


i didn't get your PM yet.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> i didn't get your PM yet.



I'm supposed to send you a PM? What for?


----------



## zogger

olyman said:


> that would be fun to watch, as MOST toms aren't playful, but flat out MEAN!!!



Here's Fat Louie trying to get Jinxi to play with him...it's like the dogs *almost* want to, then they don't, but Louie keeps trying. I make a big effort when we get a new farm donation wild cat to tame them up and get them to coexist with the other critters, especially with the other cats. Takes some effort, but most of the time I am successful. Fairly good rapport with cats, I'd actually like to try my hand with a big cat. I maintain two "prides" though, yard and barn, they coexist but don't hang out together too much. I have to do it that way so they are spread out, they all are expected to be on rat patrol.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Here's Fat Louie trying to get Jinxi to play with him...it's like the dogs *almost* want to, then they don't, but Louie keeps trying. I make a big effort when we get a new farm donation wild cat to tame them up and get them to coexist with the other critters, especially with the other cats. Takes some effort, but most of the time I am successful. Fairly good rapport with cats, I'd actually like to try my hand with a big cat. I maintain two "prides" though, yard and barn, they coexist but don't hang out together too much. I have to do it that way so they are spread out, they all are expected to be on rat patrol.


We need a pic of the mini wookie too.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> We need a pic of the mini wookie too.



Here's pygmy swamp wookie "Maxi" ..she da boss...


----------



## dancan

I got a call from the young fella's father that ran the tractor and gave me a hand yesterday , seems the young fella was so excited after the afternoon's wood scrounging he went to the Stihl and Husqvarna website and watched all the chainsaw videos he could find from start to finish and talked to his old man about doing firewood for a bit of pocket money this summer and did he think I might be interested LOL
Since the father is a very good friend of mine I said sure , I'll throw in some of my yet to be shown firewood gear and my time , the young fella commits his time and effort and the father puts up a place to do it .
Now , I can't scrounge up enough wood to supply such a venture so I've got to find 16 cord loads , I was talking to the broker I got 2 loads for friends this fall to see if there was any wood , he said it wasn't looking good because the snow was deeper than Clint's manboobs up here LOL
I did get 2 calls from 2 carpenter friends within 5 minutes of each other today , both asked if I wanted some hardwood flooring for my furnace , I said I'd take it if it was cut up in 24" pieces , they both said OK and both have a van load and both are on the way home LOL
That's my scrounge for the week and it sure is better than bustin up pallets


----------



## dancan

Oh btw , this is one of my favorite looked forward threads one the net . 

Scrounge on gentleman


----------



## stihly dan

Marshy said:


> The news never lies. Take your skepticism to the political form. Lol


24 hrs later and I'm a liar. -14 here this morning and +2* in Boston, That certainly is a little more than a few degrees. My bad. But it generally is true, Really.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

olyman said:


> that would be fun to watch, as MOST toms aren't playful, but flat out MEAN!!!



Yep, mean! I've got a tom me and the wifey adopted back when he was just a wee little thing, and every now and then if I'm walking in front of him he'll swipe at me. Not aggressively or anything. Just more like a: hey-I'm-here-don't-step-on-me type thing. But the other toms that visit the yard better be ready to rumble. I was asleep on the couch one afternoon on the weekend when my cat and another big tom went at it in front of my shed. All the windows in the house were open and I almost jumped out of my skin when the commotion started!


----------



## chucker

yupp!! that's what we need on here , a good kat fight to liven things up... anyone got a shoe string and a couple kats to watch? watch from a distance that is???? just kidding you know! lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

SteveSS said:


> Here's a sample pic of someone selling cedar slabs @ $40/cord. The oak pics are similar, but half as long. You'd get two bundles with the oak.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only cover the east and west ends......the short sides. Front and back would be open to the wind.
> View attachment 406661



My moms older sister, my Aunt Cathy, her first husband a guy named Johnny. That's how he heays his place, my cousin told me about it, said its made firewood a ton easier for his pops.


----------



## Philbert

If I heated with slab wood a lot, this is the saw I would want:





Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I think it need to be ported!


----------



## Philbert

Couple of interesting things about these saws:

Used to be sold with the STIHL label. The first one I saw (in a lumber yard) had a STIHL bar - I thought someone painted it as a joke, like 'Binford'. 

STIHL still makes scratcher chain for these, although, they also are sold with conventional saw chain. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> I'm supposed to send you a PM? What for?


read the first post in the PA GTG thread.


----------



## KiwiBro

That bundled slab-wood crowd might get a kick out of this:


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> That bundled slab-wood crowd might get a kick out of this:




HAHAHA! I like the spinneroonie de-craperizer attachment!


----------



## SteveSS

KiwiBro said:


> That bundled slab-wood crowd might get a kick out of this:



Now that's the way to get it done. Too cool!


----------



## DFK

Zogger:
You need to reset the sights on the Mini-Ice-Age machine.
They are set for "To far South".
We might get from 3" to 6" of snow today and tonight.
David


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> Zogger:
> You need to reset the sights on the Mini-Ice-Age machine.
> They are set for "To far South".
> We might get from 3" to 6" of snow today and tonight.
> David



Ya..GF is putting stew on and as soon as it warms enough I got to try and fireup old smokey the tractor and get some hay moved. We'll have snow on top of deep mud...well, I get paid for going bogging! HAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm still hitting the iceage good hardwood stash pretty hard...need some more tweaks on that machine, we ain't supposed to get full yankster effects! More HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## greendohn

Been slow on the scrounging scene around here. Was way too soft to get out a few weeks ago, I have a sore elbow so that's okay, rest the elbow,, then we've been hammered with an arctic blast and the woodshed is fat enough that's okay, I'll coast.
,,,,,,a few weeks of arctic cold and coasting,,,NOW,,the woodshed is getting skinny, down to maybe 5 cord, my poor old truck, the Great White Hope is piled up out back and seemed anxious to hit a woodlot when I thawed him out and knocked the snow off 'im last Monday. Uncle Ache looks at me sideways with his ears pinned back and growls at me when I'm in the garage slurping cold frosties, wanting to burn some 2 cycle...man, I need to get out of doors and make little ones outta' the big ones. 
Thanks for the thread guys. Peace.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

greendohn said:


> Been slow on the scrounging scene around here. Was way too soft to get out a few weeks ago, I have a sore elbow so that's okay, rest the elbow,, then we've been hammered with an arctic blast and the woodshed is fat enough that's okay, I'll coast.
> ,,,,,,a few weeks of arctic cold and coasting,,,NOW,,the woodshed is getting skinny, down to maybe 5 cord, my poor old truck, the Great White Hope is piled up out back and seemed anxious to hit a woodlot when I thawed him out and knocked the snow off 'im last Monday. Uncle Ache looks at me sideways with his ears pinned back and growls at me when I'm in the garage slurping cold frosties, wanting to burn some 2 cycle...man, I need to get out of doors and make little ones outta' the big ones.
> Thanks for the thread guys. Peace.



I'm with ya. My log pile is buried and frozen to the ground, so no way I am able to burn mix right now. On Sunday I literally shoveled out a few pieces 6-8' long and made 3-4 rounds each out of them, just to get the smell of exhaust, chips and bar oil in the air. I need to make more 'lumberjack glitter' before I go crazy. 

It's a good thing I have a stack to work out of, and I'm not burning hand to mouth, because I wouldn't be able to do it right now.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> If I heated with slab wood a lot, this is the saw I would want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




I want one of those to buck logs.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks boring to me, just let me cut if off the downed tree, no machines holding it, just you, your saw, and the tree!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Looks boring to me, just let me cut if off the downed tree, no machines holding it, just you, your saw, and the tree!



Did you mean to say this: Just you, your 10 saws, the tree, bucking wedges, wheel barrow, chain file, stump vise, trailer, truck, 4 wheeler, special scrounge tool compartment, etc?


----------



## mainewoods

I don't really have man boobs, it was just a feeble attempt at "vortex" humor. That and a little "rheumatiz medicine".


----------



## svk

I am going to buck some aspen logs this weekend from when we cut in January and try out both models of Leveraxe. What's the plural of Leveraxe? Leveraxen LOL.

I still need to drop some birch and maple before sap starts moving.


----------



## wudpirat

Were having a heat wave . 
Yesterday morn -10, this morn +16 deg F, woohoo
My wood is still buried under four feet of snow. Hope Billy comes thru with some wood from his prosseser.
Still have enuff till next week, then the digging starts. Have to find which pile is the splitter. then start burning PINE.
Retired.
After fourty years working, I retired.
Yesterday, I hauled wood into the house, shoveled snow, sanded the drive, took the dog out and kept the stove fueled.
This morning I woke up tired, duz that mean I retired ????

Whatcha gonna do today?
nuthing
You did that yesterday.
Ya I know, I never finished.

Over and out.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I am going to buck some aspen logs this weekend from when we cut in January and try out both models of Leveraxe. What's the plural of Leveraxe? Leveraxen LOL.
> 
> I still need to drop some birch and maple before sap starts moving.



Why are you still using those crappy axes? Just relent and use the tried and true X27. 

On another note, can't remember if it's you or @Philbert that is the axe freak. I started to watch a documentary about a group of people living in the Taiga: http://www.fandango.com/happypeople:ayearinthetaiga_143134/movieoverview

Extremely cold and remote. They use chainsaws a lot but a lot of axes. I wish I could sharpen an awe like these guys. One guy kinda looks like a rugged version of Liam Neeson. He made wooden splitting wedges on the spot and wedged out some slabs to make his own skis. Really impressive


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Why are you still using those crappy axes? Just relent and use the tried and true X27.
> 
> On another note, can't remember if it's you or @Philbert that is the axe freak. I started to watch a documentary about a group of people living in the Taiga: http://www.fandango.com/happypeople:ayearinthetaiga_143134/movieoverview
> 
> Extremely cold and remote. They use chainsaws a lot but a lot of axes. I wish I could sharpen an awe like these guys. One guy kinda looks like a rugged version of Liam Neeson. He made wooden splitting wedges on the spot and wedged out some slabs to make his own skis. Really impressive


LOL I split plenty with my X27.

After lackluster results last fall, I had really good luck in frozen wood with the LA2 earlier this winter. I think the original is going to work better but we will see.

Regarding the _axe freak_ on this forum, well that's neither of us


----------



## MustangMike

Ya left out the Rope Puller, and I still only have 4 saws!!!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL I split plenty with my X27.
> 
> After lackluster results last fall, I had really good luck in frozen wood with the LA2 earlier this winter. I think the original is going to work better but we will see.
> 
> Regarding the _axe freak_ on this forum, well that's neither of us



No way, you're it. You're the one with the axe thread right!? You're also the guy that's always finding some old rusty looking axe heads and putting new handles on them. 



MustangMike said:


> Ya left out the Rope Puller, and I still only have 4 saws!!!



Oh yes, forgot the rope puller! lol. I need one. Anyway, don't you think that machine would be cool? May help to keep the chain out of the dirt since the bar wouldn't be able to go below parallel. No bending down, taking a knee to buck logs on the ground. Less chance of a kickback, I think. More visibility.


----------



## 1project2many

zogger said:


> I'm still hitting the iceage good hardwood stash pretty hard...need some more tweaks on that machine, we ain't supposed to get full yankster effects!


I know that folks down south don't understand why us northeasterners are grumpy all the time. We're not, actually. It's just that we only have four months a year to be happy. So consider this a climate exchange program to help everyone understand how bright and optimistic a yankee's outlook really is.




Ambull01 said:


> No way, you're it. You're the one with the axe thread right!? You're also the guy that's always finding some old rusty looking axe heads and putting new handles on them.


Isn't that CTYank?


----------



## MustangMike

I learned a long time ago how to separate wood cutting from farming, but I have also watched a lot of people who have not figured it out yet.

They must just like to sharpen chain!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> No way, you're it. You're the one with the axe thread right!? You're also the guy that's always finding some old rusty looking axe heads and putting new handles on them.


Yes that's me. But if I develop a vehement dislike for anything doesn't have a hickory handle and claim all of my tools will outsplit a Fiskars please institutionalize me.


----------



## NSMaple1

Marshy said:


> Remember how I said I got my sled fixed? Well I decided to try riding out to the trail head but the problem was it hadnt been touched for quite some time. I had to (attempt to) break a trail through the woods. Well, the only way to keep from sinking is to carry enough speed to stay on top of the snow... (mind you, I already knew this was a bad idea before I started and knew exactly how this was going to end.)
> 
> So Im about 3-400 feet into the woods on the neighbors property and its a newly marked trail this year and I was slow to negoatiate a slight turn and had to stop to avoid confrontation with a tree. So what happens is you have to get off the sled and lift the front end and drag it over and get it pointed in the direction you want to head. Keep in mind, while that sounds simple, the probability of burrying the sled when you take off is 200% unless to walk and pack a path in front of it as wide as the sled for ~20 feet, the longer the better your odds are at making it out. That gives you enough traction and speed to get back on top of the snow, usually. So I hop off the sled and immediately sink up to my belly button in snow and the only reason I stopped there is because the snow pack around my crotch. So I take the next half hour breaking the snow down in front of the sled and getting it lined up where I need to go. Take off and get about a sled length past the section I walked out and get my sled burried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bets are off now, Im stuck and headed slightly up hill to make matters worse. Only option now is to get turned around and head home. So now, to get unstuck you have to trample around the sled to give it some room and get the snow unpacked, lift the rear of the sled out of the hole it dug and drag the sled back. Trample an area of snow down off the to side and drag the rear of the sled into it like a "K turn".
> 
> Got turned around and headed out but only made it another 20 feet before getting stuck again. This time it was the worst. When the rear bumper is flush with the semi-packed snow your standing on its a bad day and very hard to lift out. To make matters worse snow does some funny thing when you start disturbing it. It acts like concrete and starts to harden up. So 30-40 minutes into trying to get this out again and the snow is starting to setup. I managed to get it out but I was exhausted after all of this and moving 2 face cords earlier. My wife was not impressed with me taking so long.


 
I've been there before, more than once.

I discovered it was much easier to tramp down a bit on the sides, then roll it completely over on one side. Jamb snow in the hole under it where the track was. Tip it upright again, then roll it completely over the other way. Jamb more snow under. Roll back up again and it's now sitting up in the air on solid snow. Then you can usually slide/swing it around & get it pointed in the other direction. It's still a lot of work, but about the best way I found to get unstuck if it's stuck like that.


----------



## Marshy

NSMaple1 said:


> I've been there before, more than once.
> 
> I discovered it was much easier to tramp down a bit on the sides, then roll it completely over on one side. Jamb snow in the hole under it where the track was. Tip it upright again, then roll it completely over the other way. Jamb more snow under. Roll back up again and it's now sitting up in the air on solid snow. Then you can usually slide/swing it around & get it pointed in the other direction. It's still a lot of work, but about the best way I found to get unstuck if it's stuck like that.


 
Thats what I had to do the second time because the skid was so deeply buried I could not lift the rear of the sled using the rear bumper. Thats not normally how I do it though. I typically just grab the rear bumper and lift it up to knee high and swing it over to the side then kick snow down under the track, then swing it to the other side and repeat. Then I go and kick out under the belly pan and the skis and trample the snow down infront of the sled. From there I usually drag the sled back as far as I reasonably can so I can get some momentum build up.


----------



## MustangMike

And here I thought I was missing something not having a snow mobile!!!!

I think I'd rather cut wood!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> And here I thought I was missing something not having a snow mobile!!!!
> 
> I think I'd rather cut wood!!!


You are Mike, they just told you what you're missing.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> And here I thought I was missing something not having a snow mobile!!!!
> 
> I think I'd rather cut wood!!!



I agree. Running a chainsaw is almost equal to shooting a machine gun.


----------



## Marshy

I'll make a clip with my GoPro and show you the good side of things. That might change your mind.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I agree. Running a chainsaw is almost equal to shooting a machine gun.



The operative word here being *ALMOST*


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Yes that's me. But if I develop a vehement dislike for anything doesn't have a hickory handle and claim all of my tools will outsplit a Fiskars please institutionalize me.



Hey, could you give me a recommendation for a general all purpose axe right quick? I don't need a felling axe, have a Makita. Most likely will use it to fix my bone headed mistakes, namely getting the chainsaw bar stuck in a kerf. Also limbing up to 2-3" diameter stuff. I would like a narrow head to really bite into the wood, the Fiskars X27 has saved me a few times but the head isn't ideal for cutting. 

Also, just saw this: http://hiconsumption.com/2015/02/best-axes/

Leveraxe is at the bottom. Didn't realize it is considered one of the best


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Hey, could you give me a recommendation for a general all purpose axe right quick? I don't need a felling axe, have a Makita. Most likely will use it to fix my bone headed mistakes, namely getting the chainsaw bar stuck in a kerf. Also limbing up to 2-3" diameter stuff. I would like a narrow head to really bite into the wood, the Fiskars X27 has saved me a few times but the head isn't ideal for cutting.
> 
> Also, just saw this: http://hiconsumption.com/2015/02/best-axes/
> 
> Leveraxe is at the bottom. Didn't realize it is considered one of the best


I'd really like to try that Wilton Bash maul with the 36" handle. Only question is, 6 or 8 lbs? F*** the lever axe, Im highly sceptical that you could split anything other than toothpicks. I need manly chunks of wood not some kindlen.


----------



## Philbert

I would not go by articles like that - written to please the companies that advertise in their magazines.

I have a couple of the Fiskars _chopping_ axes that I like to take for limbing small branches and driving bucking wedges. Different shaped head. A lot of guys here on A.S. have had nice things to say about the Husqvarna traditional axes. For what you describe, a basic hardware store type axe (Plumb, Collins, Stanley) would probably be OK, especially if you narrow out the cheeks a bit, like in the USFS axe videos.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, no machine guns, I'm more the sniper type, hand loads, small groups, etc.

I've also glass bedded several of my rifles.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I'd really like to try that Wilton Bash maul with the 36" handle. Only question is, 6 or 8 lbs? F*** the lever axe, Im highly sceptical that you could split anything other than toothpicks. I need manly chunks of wood not some kindlen.



I think that's what @SteveSS just bought.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I would not go by articles like that - written to please the companies that advertise in their magazines.
> 
> I have a couple of the Fiskars _chopping_ axes that I like to take for limbing small branches and driving bucking wedges. Different shaped head. A lot of guys here on A.S. have had nice things to say about the Husqvarna traditional axes. For what you describe, a basic hardware store type axe (Plumb, Collins, Stanley) would probably be OK, especially if you narrow out the cheeks a bit, like in the USFS axe videos.
> 
> Philbert



I wanted a Fiskars chopping axe but they're kinda short. Looks like the longest is only 28". I want a full sized axe, 36". Don't ask me why though because I have no idea. Just feel like I'll have more power, axe head will be further away from my soft body, etc. 

I can't be caught carrying around a regular ole department store axe! 

My semi-chisel WP chains from Bailey's just arrived today. I'm fixin to kick some tree asses.


----------



## Marshy

I just installed some studs on my new Husqvarna chainsaw boots. Cant wait to use them this weekend on the log pile. I as out there last weekend on the logs and fell once... not no more!


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> And here I thought I was missing something not having a snow mobile!!!!
> 
> I think I'd rather cut wood!!!


 when my bro,,had his 800 deere, with bogeys, I got it stuck one tooo many times,, and said that's enough,, and didn't ride it again........and yes, I know, the new ones are much better!! and a h of a lot higher priced!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

woo-hoo !!!! page 300. and some pics from today. all dead dry oak. most ready to burn.
.


----------



## Ambull01

@Philbert , you think this could be used as a multipurpose firewood tool? 
http://www.amazon.com/Nupla-AP-6-36...RAW10TKSYA02VY503H#product-description-iframe

Looks like I could use it as a pickaroon too. 



farmer steve said:


> woo-hoo !!!! page 300. and some pics from today. all dead dry oak. most ready to burn.
> .View attachment 407059
> View attachment 407060
> View attachment 407061



Oh, that's how you're so fast. You have a daggone loader!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> @Philbert , you think this could be used as a multipurpose firewood tool?
> http://www.amazon.com/Nupla-AP-6-36...RAW10TKSYA02VY503H#product-description-iframe
> 
> Looks like I could use it as a pickaroon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's how you're so fast. You have a daggone loader!


well sure. any respectable wood scrounger has a loader.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> @Philbert , you think this could be used as a multipurpose firewood tool?


No.

I did some work with commercial roofers many years ago. They use axes occasionally for removing old, built up, tar roofs. We looked at a bunch of tools, including fire fighter axes - different tool, made for structural work, not chopping wood.

Bailey's does have other axes in the length you want - Husqvarna axes only shown to 28 inches. Not familiar with the other brand.

Philbert


----------



## Sawdust inspector

4x4 tractor is cheating. If you had a John Deere you could've pulled all that in 1 pull in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Hey, could you give me a recommendation for a general all purpose axe right quick? I don't need a felling axe, have a Makita. Most likely will use it to fix my bone headed mistakes, namely getting the chainsaw bar stuck in a kerf. Also limbing up to 2-3" diameter stuff. I would like a narrow head to really bite into the wood, the Fiskars X27 has saved me a few times but the head isn't ideal for cutting.
> 
> Also, just saw this: http://hiconsumption.com/2015/02/best-axes/
> 
> Leveraxe is at the bottom. Didn't realize it is considered one of the best


Leveraxe is a specialty splitting tool. Its probably less useful for felling/chopping than an 8# maul. That article isn't that good as it is comparing apples to oranges to kiwis.

I can personally attest that Leveraxe works fantastic in certain situations and terrible in others. That's as unbiased of an opinion as I can give.

As Philbert noted, a regular hardware store axe will serve you well. I'd offer to mail you one of mine but the cost of shipping is probably more than you would pay locally. FWIW I picked up a nice DBA last fall at a yard sale for $1.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I think that's what @SteveSS just bought.


Correct, that is what he bought. If you check the splitting tool thread he stated that the edge was ugly but the rest of the tool was good. I guess that's just a standard thing for value priced splitting tools.


----------



## SteveSS

Marshy said:


> I'd really like to try that Wilton Bash maul with the 36" handle. Only question is, 6 or 8 lbs? F*** the lever axe, Im highly sceptical that you could split anything other than toothpicks. I need manly chunks of wood not some kindlen.





Ambull01 said:


> I think that's what @SteveSS just bought.


Yep. That's the one. I posted some pics of it in the Splitting Tool Review thread. Haven't had the chance to use it yet. Soon though. I bought the 6 pounder and think it's heavier than 6 pounds, but I don't know for sure. I should bring it to work and put it on the postage scale.


----------



## farmer steve

Sawdust inspector said:


> 4x4 tractor is cheating. If you had a John Deere you could've pulled all that in 1 pull in 2 wheel drive.


  if it's not blue or red leave it in the shed.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> I just installed some studs on my new Husqvarna chainsaw boots. Cant wait to use them this weekend on the log pile. I as out there last weekend on the logs and fell once... not no more!



Ya, let us know how they work out. I didn't get them for mine, didn't think I cut in the ice that much (about...never) to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Philbert

_*Speaking of 'Scrounging' . . . . 
*_
I got a robo-call from the electrical utility today. Said crews would be in my area trimming and removing trees near power lines; that brush would be stacked near the curbs for a few days; and that larger pieces of wood would be left on the property. Sounds like an invitation?

I have no need for wood right now, and no place to put it. But if I did, I might call the contact number and follow the crews around with hot coffee and doughnuts.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> No.
> 
> I did some work with commercial roofers many years ago. They use axes occasionally for removing old, built up, tar roofs. We looked at a bunch of tools, including fire fighter axes - different tool, made for structural work, not chopping wood.
> 
> Bailey's does have other axes in the length you want - Husqvarna axes only shown to 28 inches. Not familiar with the other brand.
> 
> Philbert



Forgot about looking on Bailey's. They have a nice cheap Council Tools axe for less than $30. 36" handle. That should do the trick. Thanks


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> They have a nice cheap Council Tools axe for less than $30. 36" handle. That should do the trick.





Ambull01 said:


> I can't be caught carrying around a regular ole department store axe!



I'm confused.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Philbert



The department store axe comment was a joke, sorry. I've heard really good things about Council Tools so I figured I would go with them.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I've heard really good things about Council Tools so I figured I would go with them.


Sorry, but I can't help but recall back to the time benp polished the Council maul and someone got their panties in a bind.......


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I wanted a Fiskars chopping axe but they're kinda short. Looks like the longest is only 28". I want a full sized axe, 36". Don't ask me why though because I have no idea. Just feel like I'll have more power, axe head will be further away from my soft body, etc.
> 
> I can't be caught carrying around a regular ole department store axe!
> 
> My semi-chisel WP chains from Bailey's just arrived today. I'm fixin to kick some tree asses.


I went with a fiskars x15 for fixing my stupid mistakes and to drive felling wedges. Don't underestimate the power you can get behind those short handled axes. I like the short handle as I can keep it with me as I fell and buck without it getting in the way. If I need more power I keep the. X27 in the truck


----------



## dancan

Marshy , I've done the studs a couple of times and always popped out a few of them so I gave up doing it. 
The traction is excellent with them but I scored a pair of them with caulks , best traction ever , no caulks popping out. 
Ambull, find a good vintage ax head and haft it you're self , more skills gained. 
I just carry either my oxhead with a 24" haft or my hults bruks with a 26" haft for knocking wedges , bumping knots and for a quick measuring stick. 
I'll rarely chop down a tree with an ax , I have a chainsaw for that


----------



## mainewoods

farmer steve said:


> woo-hoo !!!! page 300. and some pics from today. all dead dry oak. most ready to burn.
> .View attachment 407059
> View attachment 407060
> View attachment 407061



Nice "scrounge" steve, don't get much better than dead standin' oak. A sight to behold for sure.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I went with a fiskars x15 for fixing my stupid mistakes and to drive felling wedges. Don't underestimate the power you can get behind those short handled axes. I like the short handle as I can keep it with me as I fell and buck without it getting in the way. If I need more power I keep the. X27 in the truck



Good point about the smaller axe being less cumbersome. I don't think I need maximum power anyway. Just read the longer handled axes keep the head further away so less chance of injury. I know how to handle an axe though so a shorter handle shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just got home, you guys are crazy 4 pages of reading to catch up on.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> I went with a fiskars x15 for fixing my stupid mistakes and to drive felling wedges. Don't underestimate the power you can get behind those short handled axes. I like the short handle as I can keep it with me as I fell and buck without it getting in the way. If I need more power I keep the. X27 in the truck


I have an X-5 hatchet and find it too short for anything really useful. The handle is so short I find it difficult to make accurate cuts if swinging with authority. It was an x-mas gift and I didn't get a chance to try it out until spring. Now that you mention the X-15, I will have to add that to the Santa list for next x-mas.


----------



## DFK

Well we ended up with 8" of wet snow.
That is a lot for we southern boys.
The roads will be melted off here in a little while.
And then I will have to go to work
David


----------



## Ambull01

DFK said:


> Well we ended up with 8" of wet snow.
> That is a lot for we southern boys.
> The roads will be melted off here in a little while.
> And then I will have to go to work
> David



Got a few inches here in MD. Surprise surprise, schools closed again. Lets teach these kids the world stops when white stuff falls from the sky. Anyway, gives me an excuse to stay home and get my gear ready to scrounge tomorrow.


----------



## zogger

Mass southern iceage pics! Ha, couple in there actually have some shots of some of the stacks that were previously scrounged! HAHAHAHAHA

Real pretty out, melting though. Not much traffic, everyone stayed home this morning it appears.

too deep for pygmy swamp wookie, up to her head, she went out, went right back in. Mocha the snow leopard joined by his sister Creamer the jawjah black panther. Bunches of yard wolves, they just love it, going nuts, mountains in the distance, some golden shot there came out way cool, snow tunnel on the road, lake shots with geese and so on. Some more in next post.


----------



## zogger

southern ice age take two


----------



## MustangMike

It is coming down again, the roads are already covered.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It is coming down again, the roads are already covered.



They actually cleared the roads here. I'm kind of impressed with the crew today. I thought the 3 inches would have closed down the whole county. Drove to the store in my Caddy earlier. It was a fishtail adventure.


----------



## svk

Awesome pics zogger!!! Love the snow with open water.


----------



## Jakers

ive been "studding" my boots for years now. i fell once about 8 years ago and said never again. i use #8 by 1/2" hex head sheet metal screws in the outer lugs on my boots. put em in in the fall and replace as needed. they pull out all the time but its $4 for 100 of them so i dont care. they grip in the wood well too if any of you guys are climbers. slippery as heck on tile or smooth concrete and like anything if theres snow on top of ice its always slippery

A pic of what i use.


----------



## farmer steve

made some little ones outta big ones today with my helpers DHT splitter. a lot easier than swingin the 8 lb. maul


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> made some little ones outta big ones today with my helpers DHT splitter. a lot easier than swingin the 8 lb. maulView attachment 407388
> View attachment 407389



A new splitter you don't have to buy is like..cheatin! hehehehehehehe

You been humpin this winter, I been...stratergerizing, that's the ticket!!

Err, wait..more like "hibernating" is a scosh more accurate...


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> A new splitter you don't have to buy is like..cheatin! hehehehehehehe
> 
> You been humpin this winter, I been...stratergerizing, that's the ticket!!
> 
> Err, wait..more like "hibernating" is a scosh more accurate...


he got a good deal on it at lowes. someone returned it and said it didn't run right.he got it for a couple hundred $ off new price. not a scratch on it when we picked it up. it does cycle pretty fast for this old guy.


----------



## MustangMike

Some of the Mtn Bikers put screws in their tires in the winter to stop from sliding on ice. They use sheet rock screws, on the edge, with the point angled down.

They tell me it works well. I'm too busy to go out on the bike in the winter, but it does sound like fun.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Some of the Mtn Bikers put screws in their tires in the winter to stop from sliding on ice. They use sheet rock screws, on the edge, with the point angled down.
> 
> They tell me it works well. I'm too busy to go out on the bike in the winter, but it does sound like fun.


 only until you lay it over,,and get filled with holes in your body............. NO THANKS!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

The object is to stay on the bike! Actually, I think ripping down the twistee downhills on a road bike is a lot more dangerous, no protection from road rash, trees along the road, or cars coming the opposite direction. We have had close calls with cats, dogs, woodchucks, fox, and vultures and actual impact with deer & squirrel (ruined my front wheel). Even had a Black Bear cross in front of us, then turn and run parallel with us for about 50 yds (which will scare the H*** out of you).


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> The object is to stay on the bike! Actually, I think ripping down the twistee downhills on a road bike is a lot more dangerous, no protection from road rash, trees along the road, or cars coming the opposite direction. We have had close calls with cats, dogs, woodchucks, fox, and vultures and actual impact with deer & squirrel (ruined my front wheel). Even had a Black Bear cross in front of us, then turn and run parallel with us for about 50 yds (which will scare the H*** out of you).


 ive had a pheasant missed me by scant nothing,,on a 750 honduuuuu and before I got a small windshield,,a june bug hit me square in the chest!!! I pulled over,,to catch my breath..that hurt!!! its the reason,,i got the windshield!!!


----------



## dancan

Today's scrounge 







Nice kiln dried maple , does it ever burn hot LOL


----------



## Philbert

Looks like an urban dumpster scrounge to me! I got a couple of bushels of kiln dried oak from a guy putting in hardwood floors a few blocks away . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The object is to stay on the bike! Actually, I think ripping down the twistee downhills on a road bike is a lot more dangerous, no protection from road rash, trees along the road, or cars coming the opposite direction. We have had close calls with cats, dogs, woodchucks, fox, and vultures and actual impact with deer & squirrel (ruined my front wheel). Even had a Black Bear cross in front of us, then turn and run parallel with us for about 50 yds (which will scare the H*** out of you).



No cool stories like that but my first longish bike ride I fell onto the pavement right at an intersection. Came to a stop and had some trouble unclipping from the pedal. I panicked and went straight down. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Philbert

'Fat bikes' are big around here now, especially in the winter. They are making special trails for them.
29 inch wheels (typical mountain bike wheels are 26") and extra wide tires - look like small motorcycles.

Several made in Minnesota.

Philbert

One on right is called 'Pugsley'



Conventional 'mountain bike' next to 'fat bike'


----------



## Ambull01

I've been getting all my gear ready to do a marathon cutting session tomorrow. My two new Carlton semi-chisel chains came in from Bailey's yesterday so now I have three chains I can switch out while cutting instead of busting out the bar clamp file guide. Picked up one of my County Line TSC b&c oil gal and it's still super thick. Damn it! I poured it into my chainsaw last Friday when it was supposed to be in the negatives with wind chill. It was super thick. I hope it makes it around the bar or I'll have to waste time driving somewhere to buy a thin oil.


----------



## Philbert

Thin out a quart or 2 of the bar oil with kerosene (preferred) or diesel (smells). Drain the oil out of your saws tonight, keep the bar oil jug in the house until you leave, and place it near the heater outlet in your truck till you get there. Or drain the fuel out of your saws and bring the saws into the house to warm up (they tend to leak and leave a mess).

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Thin out a quart or 2 of the bar oil with kerosene (preferred) or diesel (smells). Drain the oil out of your saws tonight, keep the bar oil jug in the house until you leave, and place it near the heater outlet in your truck till you get there. Or drain the fuel out of your saws and bring the saws into the house to warm up (they tend to leak and leave a mess).
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, guess I'll have to cut it. I was hoping I could just pout it into my saw and go to work. I know there's tons of oil threads but I'm not sure how much I believe some of the guys on this site. Everyone seem to have no issues with Husqvarna or Countyline oil but it just doesn't seem to make it onto my bar. I've tried using Canola oil but the chain/bar became really hot and I think the cutters became discolored from what I see. 

I keep my Makita and all the oil jugs in my house but it's still kinda thick. Even if it did thin out, the jugs will be out in the elements tomorrow anyway which will make it thicken up. I don't know how you guys up north are able to find decent oil. Or maybe I'm just being too anal about it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, guess I'll have to cut it. I was hoping I could just pout it into my saw and go to work. I know there's tons of oil threads but I'm not sure how much I believe some of the guys on this site. Everyone seem to have no issues with Husqvarna or Countyline oil but it just doesn't seem to make it onto my bar. I've tried using Canola oil but the chain/bar became really hot and I think the cutters became discolored from what I see.
> 
> I keep my Makita and all the oil jugs in my house but it's still kinda thick. Even if it did thin out, the jugs will be out in the elements tomorrow anyway which will make it thicken up. I don't know how you guys up north are able to find decent oil. Or maybe I'm just being too anal about it.


I think your idea of bar oil that seems too thick might be skewed. Most folks think that County Line is on the thin side of the spectrum and Husky oil is fine for summer weight. Or to be absolutely sure you could buy Stihl Blue as that's specifically formulated for cold weather use.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I think your idea of bar oil that seems too thick might be skewed. Most folks think that County Line is on the thin side of the spectrum and Husky oil is fine for summer weight. Or to be absolutely sure you could buy Stihl Blue as that's specifically formulated for cold weather use.



Well maybe my oiler is defective. I actually took my bar off and watched the oil pumping out using the Husqvarna stuff. Put the bar back on still no oil making it into the groove. The Ace Hardware brand oil works great though but it's $13. Sometimes I just wish I could stop sweating the little stuff.


----------



## Philbert

I bought some Husqvarna winter weight and still had to thin it. At 30°F it is still like pancake syrup. Especially a problem with my electric and battery saws that don't have a muffler and internal combustion to warm it up!

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I bought some Husqvarna winter weight and still had to thin it. At 30°F it is still like pancake syrup. Especially a problem with my electric and battery saws that don't have a muffler and internal combustion to warm it up!
> 
> Philbert



Thank you! Finally someone agrees with me on b&c oil. The Countyline stuff seems thicker than the Husqvarna oil I tried. It was like pouring Elmer's glue. Should have just stuck with the Ace Hardware oil instead of being so cheap and trying this out.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got home, only two pages tonight to read through, you guys are a bunch of slackers. Leave my house at 7am getting home at 11pm, been working too much and man do I miss my kids, hope the remember who I am when I come home at 5:30


----------



## Oldman47

MustangMike said:


> I learned a long time ago how to separate wood cutting from farming, but I have also watched a lot of people who have not figured it out yet.
> 
> They must just like to sharpen chain!


Reminds me of my now gone grandfather. He was watching a city crew who were removing trees. As we might expect they were using chain saws and a chipper. After watching them for a while he walked up and told them to give him their chain saws. He took them back and used a file on them. When they got them back they could not believe they were the same saws. Sometimes knowing what you are doing really does count. My grandfather had been heating with wood for over 25 years before that and he knew his saws.


----------



## Oldman47

N


Ambull01 said:


> @Philbert , you think this could be used as a multipurpose firewood tool?
> http://www.amazon.com/Nupla-AP-6-36...RAW10TKSYA02VY503H#product-description-iframe
> 
> Looks like I could use it as a pickaroon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's how you're so fast. You have a daggone loader!


No way is that a pickaroon. It is a fireman's axe and the back side is not intended to help move splits around, it is for prying things loose for access. If you need to tear through a structure to gain access to a fire source or a victim, that back side can be very valuable.


----------



## MustangMike

I use the Countyline oil in all temp conditions w/o any problems, and grow some balls and use some full chisel chain or we are going to send U to the State next to here!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I use the Countyline oil in all temp conditions w/o any problems, and grow some balls and use some full chisel chain or we are going to send U to the State next to here!



Well you have super duper hopped up chainsaws. I swear, I need to figure out how to make a video of my oil pump pushing the stuff out and never getting onto the bar. 

I don't need full chisel! The stuff I cut is usually a bit dirty and a few seconds longer for each cut isn't going to matter. How are you able to keep your full chisel chains sharp cutting downed trees?


----------



## MustangMike

Downed trees are not always dirty trees. I usually cut the trees where they fell, so they are still clean, even if they have been down for a while. Often, the tops keep the trunks off the ground. When I put semi chisel on my saw, it almost seems like slow motion!

I had my brother and my nephew (MechanicMatt) use a loop of square file, and neither of them removed from their saw after they used it.

I do keep some semi chisel and duro around for dirty wood, but is has to be real bad for me to use it.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Downed trees are not always dirty trees. I usually cut the trees where they fell, so they are still clean, even if they have been down for a while. Often, the tops keep the trunks off the ground. When I put semi chisel on my saw, it almost seems like slow motion!
> 
> I had my brother and my nephew (MechanicMatt) use a loop of square file, and neither of them removed from their saw after they used it.
> 
> I do keep some semi chisel and duro around for dirty wood, but is has to be real bad for me to use it.



Interesting. Man it's too easy to persuade me, I'm about ready to switch over to the dark side. Have you ran square file and round filed chisel back to back?


----------



## Philbert

'_Square file'_? Are you still screwing with _square_ file Ambull01? There's your problem . . . Most of us are up to _hexagon_ filed by now. . .

(Philbert)


----------



## MustangMike

Square is hex, it is 6 sided.

According to Madsen's Chainsaw, full chisel is 10-15% faster than semi, and square is 10-15% faster than round full chisel. So to go from semi to square is about 20-30%, a noticeable difference.

I would study their information before attempting it. If you do square, you have to get it right.


----------



## svk

Got snow? We don't!




Last year:


----------



## dancan

Geez , your pics look just like up here ,,,,,, but in reverse order LOL


----------



## Marshy

Bahaha nice Phil...

Here's is some back yard ice racing that takes place every weekend back in my home town. The studs they use in their tires are special ice screws.



This will be the first pair of boots I've had studs in. We'll see how well I like them. 







Electric company took down a hard maple on my property next to my drive way. Look like I'll be running a saw today.


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice, but for clarification, I was talking about bikes with peddles!


----------



## Eagleknight

I just started to burn wood this year after installing an Enviro Cabello 1200. I found someone with an ad on craigslist that had 10 trees cut down. I didn't get it all but, I have pulled 6 trailer loads out. He had a couple others come before me and they got the really easy stuff and never came back. Mostly it is was ash. I talked to his neighbor who had more taken down and working on pulling those rounds out.





I travel around locally for my job and at our site closet to our house I saw the Parks dept and a tree company taking down a tree between the road and side walk. I stopped asked them if they wanted someone to take that because they were just piling it up. They said sure. So scored two trees. This one I cut up last evening and loaded in about an hour. Cant beat pulling up right by it. I think it was a sugar maple.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice scores, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Ambull01

This is the damage I did yesterday. The semi chisel rips through large white oak so I don't really see a need for chisel. 




A close up: 





Still have a bunch of trees waiting for me. As I walked away for the day, a thought came to me. How in the hell am I going to get all this stuff in the van?


----------



## SteveSS

Welcome back, scroungers. Got out and ran a few saws today. Got four big oaks felled and bucked up over at Dad's house. It still needs to be split, but it sure is a mess load of BTU's on the ground. My back isn't too happy with me right now, but the Aleve will help with that. Ran the Dolmar 5105, the Makita, and the MS441 until it puked out the spark plug again. I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. I have a new oem cylinder to put on it, but haven't taken the time to do it yet. Snow fell most of the time we were out today and accumulated just shy of two inches while we were cutting. Supposed to keep on falling until sometime tomorrow. Hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## svk

We've had almost a 40 degree swing here today. I wish I had gone outside sooner.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> This is the damage I did yesterday. The semi chisel rips through large white oak so I don't really see a need for chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a bunch of trees waiting for me. As I walked away for the day, a thought came to me. How in the hell am I going to get all this stuff in the van?



You are this close to scoring a trailer..all of us know this.....


----------



## zogger

Well, again no scrounge, but dug out my 394 to see wazzup with it, and I *think* I have a clue why it is so hard and impossible to start..severe lack of spark. Unfortunately another saw that was stacked over it tipped over and drained bar oil on it so it's a slimy mess. Hopefully a new unlimited coil and some more cleaning I'll be ready to...

...go lift weights and drink gallons of protein stuff to get strong enough to hump this thing! HAHAHAHAHAHA I had forgotten how stout it was.


----------



## Eagleknight

I got the second tree today, which was an ash. I cleaned it up and then went back to the first tree because I had left the big trunk. I had already changed my chain earlier and i was on my last cut with only like 3 inches to go. The chain some how slipped off the bar, but I didn't notice it being loose before this happened. When I inspected the chain sprocket teeth were broke. This was a brand new Stihl chain. Luckily I had another one still in a box.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Nice scores, and welcome to the site.


+1



Eagleknight said:


> When I inspected the chain sprocket teeth were broke. This was a brand new Stihl chain.


A good dealer can repair that chain for you - replace 4 drive links for much less than the cost of a new chain.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Heatwave up here , 22* and sunny 
Scrounged up some of the dead standing spruce I cut last weekend .






Got it all stuffed in and had enough room for my saw lol






I tested the mc with my lowtech meter and it said good to burn


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> This is the damage I did yesterday. *The semi chisel rips through large white oak so I don't really see a need for chisel. *


That's because you've never tried full chisle. Once you go full chisel you won't go back. Everything your cutting is clean and so the edge would last as long as you can keep it ou of the dirt at the end of your cut.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> That's because you've never tried full chisle. Once you go full chisel you'd on go back. Everything your cutting is clean and so the edge would last as long as you can keep it ou of the dirt at the end of your cut.


Yes, it's noticeable.


----------



## svk

Today's load. Ironically the tree that has been dead for two years was solid and the 3/4 live tree was core rotted badly. Day ended hitting a snow covered rock that was directly under one of the cuts. I will say the Carlton teeth hold up much better than Oregon. I cut a few limbs after the hit and it did throw uneven chips where a LGX/LPX would have been out of commission. Although LPX does cut a lot faster so I'll always have a few loops on hand. 
The X27 took this load down to size with ease.


----------



## dancan

We've got another nice day in the forecast for tomorrow and I know where there's another big spruce that died last spring , Pioneerguy600 has a few saws that he just built and wants to run them so I think that big spruce is gonna come down .
svk , Oregon bought Carleton a few years ago .
On a side note , if the site crashes, some of us are regulars on the pig site as well , so we're still around and easy to find on the world wide web .


----------



## dancan

I dunno Ambull , pretty sure I could fit it in mine LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> svk , Oregon bought Carleton a few years ago .
> On a side note , if the site crashes, some of us are regulars on the pig site as well , so we're still around and easy to find on the world wide web .



I've got different vintages of Carlton and it seems to all hold up better. It's slower cutting than even LGX though.

The piggy site. . Stopped in there once and seemed a little rough lol.


----------



## zogger

Eagleknight said:


> I got the second tree today, which was an ash. I cleaned it up and then went back to the first tree because I had left the big trunk. I had already changed my chain earlier and i was on my last cut with only like 3 inches to go. The chain some how slipped off the bar, but I didn't notice it being loose before this happened. When I inspected the chain sprocket teeth were broke. This was a brand new Stihl chain. Luckily I had another one still in a box.



OOps! Hate when something like that happens.


----------



## Eagleknight

dancan said:


> We've got another nice day in the forecast for tomorrow and I know where there's another big spruce that died last spring , Pioneerguy600 has a few saws that he just built and wants to run them so I think that big spruce is gonna come down .
> svk , Oregon bought Carleton a few years ago .
> On a side note , if the site crashes, some of us are regulars on the pig site as well , so we're still around and easy to find on the world wide web .


So what does the pig site refer to?


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> You are this close to scoring a trailer..all of us know this.....



It's not really the transporting that I was wondering about. Mainly it's how I'm going to get the pieces to the van. Wheel barrow wouldn't work, there's snow all around the site. I'll have to drag it all with a sled. Going to be tough work. 



Marshy said:


> That's because you've never tried full chisle. Once you go full chisel you won't go back. Everything your cutting is clean and so the edge would last as long as you can keep it ou of the dirt at the end of your cut.



So is this like needing a 60cc saw to cut firewood?



dancan said:


> I dunno Ambull , pretty sure I could fit it in mine LOL



Yes sir, I have no doubt. Although if you can take all these rounds in one trip that will be kind of depressing. I have more off pic. I'm hoping this is at least 2 cords.


----------



## stihly dan

I also would like to know about the Pig site. I like pigs, well except the ones that eat donuts.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> ...
> So is this like needing a 60cc saw to cut firewood?


No, more like snow tires in the north. Sure you don't need them to get where your going but if you want to be able to rip 60 mph down a back road covered in snow and still be able to stop or turn then you'll need them.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> No, more like snow tires in the north. Sure you don't need them to get where your going but if you want to be able to rip 60 mph down a back road covered in snow and still be able to stop or turn then you'll need them.



lol. That much difference huh? We'll see. I will test a new semi vs chisel back to back.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> On a side note , if the site crashes, some of us are regulars on the pig site as well , so we're still around and easy to find on the world wide web .


I poked around over there the last couple days. A lot of the same threads there as here, but no scrounging thread. It also amazed me that some of the guys here that have 5 digit post counts, also have 5 digit post counts over there. That's some dedication for sure. 

Saw junkies gotta have that fix.


----------



## svk

Took a ride to my hunting cabin this afternoon. Or should I say attempted. As the crow flies only 20 miles north but the snow is easily double from the family cabin. Honest knee deep snow meant my truck didn't even get up the first hill. Oh well I guess have to save my cutting projects up there until things warm up.


----------



## mainewoods

Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack.


!!!!!!!! Hope you are doing OK


Philbert


----------



## 1 stihl nut

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!



Holy crap dude! That's not good.

Well....I guess it's good you're still here.

Taker easy for a while, and get that cholesterol under control.


Not Philbert.


----------



## SteveSS

My heavens, Clint! Hope you're feeling ok. Good advice though. I just got my Cholesterol tests back in the mail yesterday. They pissed me off and I threw them in the trash. I'm only a couple points inside the "high" zone right now. It's probably time for me to look at a little self reflection and make a few changes. Best wishes for a speedy recovery buddy.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


Man that's serious! Take it easy and listen to the Dr. Very glad to hear you are doing alright.


----------



## MustangMike

Recover quickly Clint. Hope you have a doc that gives good advice on rehab, if not, find one.

I cut way back on Ice Cream and started exercising regularly some time ago, cause otherwise my #s go high.

I've probably said this before, but it bears repeating. My Dad always said Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work on it!

The older I get, the more obvious it is to me that he was correct.


----------



## MustangMike

Reid, break down and buy a loop of Stihl RS. It is a little more expensive, but it will come sharper right from the factory (so U will know what it should cut like) and it will hold an edge longer.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!



Yikes! Was wondering what you were up to. You're usually quick to "like" posts. What does recovery entail? My grandfather had at least one heart attack and two bypass surgeries I believe. Father had a stroke so this stuff runs in my family. I'm living my life a bit different though. Don't smoke, drink, and exercise.



MustangMike said:


> Recover quickly Clint. Hope you have a doc that gives good advice on rehab, if not, find one.
> 
> I cut way back on Ice Cream and started exercising regularly some time ago, cause otherwise my #s go high.
> 
> I've probably said this before, but it bears repeating. My Dad always said Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work on it!
> 
> The older I get, the more obvious it is to me that he was correct.



Health advice is extremely confusing. You remember when eating eggs were seen as a really bad thing? They used to say it would raise your cholesterol so you should at least throw out the yolks. Finally they're changing it to make it clear dietary cholesterol has little bearing on your body's cholesterol level. Read a book by Gary Taubes called "Good Calories, Bad Calories." It was excellent. Main take away is regular sugar is just as bad as the infamous high fructose corn syrup, saturated fat isn't bad for you, carbs in general are the devil, etc. I've been researching a lot about supposedly healthy diets and basically everything I thought I knew was wrong. I've been driving my family crazy for months lol. Just kinda pisses me off how this nation is getting fatter and there's so much misinformation out there it's really hard to find the truth.



MustangMike said:


> Reid, break down and buy a loop of Stihl RS. It is a little more expensive, but it will come sharper right from the factory (so U will know what it should cut like) and it will hold an edge longer.



Will do. Guess I have to stop my boycott of Stihl products. I'm already buying their Ultra HP oil now I'm breaking down and buying their chains.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


Best wishes for a speedy recovery Clint. just sit by the fire and watch the snow melt.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> This is the damage I did yesterday. The semi chisel rips through large white oak so I don't really see a need for chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a bunch of trees waiting for me. As I walked away for the day, a thought came to me. How in the hell am I going to get all this stuff in the van?


 build a container,,to go between the luggage rack rails, for more capacity...........


----------



## dancan

Geez Clint , sure am glad that you're here and able to be posting .
I think that it was brought on by stress myself , the stress of feeding them deer and turkeys and seeing them when the season was closed ....
Just consider the recovery time a forced vacation , it'll give you a couple of months to take inventory of your firewood and find a neighbour's kid that want's a summer job while you run the skiddah LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks you guys. The good news is that I had a "mild" heart attack, by cardiac standards. If I hadn't gone to the hospital when I did it would have been a totally different outcome. I thought it was heartburn. Wife , being a nurse for 40 years, said you need to go, now! My LDL ( bad cholesterol) was off the chart. I had another attack 2 days before that, in the middle of the night, but I told her I thought it was heartburn because it went away within minutes. Never self diagnose! After talking to a cardiac therapist, I found I have been eating just about everything wrong over the years. Biggest offender---- sodium. Biggest producer of sodium---- processed food and restaurant meals. It has taken 62 years to build it up to these levels, but make no mistake, it's building. Listening to cardiac specialists for the last few days has taught me a lot about what not to put into your body. I am very grateful to have been around to hear it. Huge wake up call!!


----------



## square1

> Thanks you guys. The good news is that I had a "mild" heart attack, by cardiac standards...I am very grateful to have been around to hear it. Huge wake up call!!


Wow, glad you're okay (well, in this regard anyway ) and thanks for sharing the wake up call.


----------



## zogger

Helps put it all into perspective I guess, what's important or not...


----------



## zogger

Your friends out in the driveway missed you I bet!


----------



## mainewoods

One of the key words they kept throwing at me was everything in "moderation". It's been so long I had to look it up in the trusty Funk and Wagnall! (a kind of dictionary for you young fellers)


----------



## mainewoods

Our "friends" in the driveway have increased to 18 daily. I think more slip in after dark. The good wife has kept them fat and sassy in my absence,Zog!


----------



## MustangMike

Avoid processed meats. Almost all the studies that have concluded that red meat is bad for you classify a hot dog the same as they do a lean steak, which is nonsense.

Venison Backstrap will always be one of my favorites, cooked very rare! I cut it like Fillet Minot! (about 4" length). I also always eat plenty of veggies, I see the wife has a nice spaghetti squash from my garden on the counter to be included with tonight's dinner.

Glad they caught it early Clint, good on your wife! Tell her we thank her for keepin U around!!!!


----------



## Marshy

Take care of yourself Clint and heal up. Glad to hear your caught it in time.


----------



## dancan

I've had to watch my sodium for a while now , Wendy's are the best for a fastfood place , baked taters are safe and some of their salads are safe , what and how much you put on them is what you have to watch out for .
Venison and other wild meats are lean so they are the healthiest , keep of feeding them "pets" but don't get them too fat LOL


----------



## hardpan

mainewoods said:


> Thanks you guys. The good news is that I had a "mild" heart attack, by cardiac standards. If I hadn't gone to the hospital when I did it would have been a totally different outcome. I thought it was heartburn. Wife , being a nurse for 40 years, said you need to go, now! My LDL ( bad cholesterol) was off the chart. I had another attack 2 days before that, in the middle of the night, but I told her I thought it was heartburn because it went away within minutes. Never self diagnose! After talking to a cardiac therapist, I found I have been eating just about everything wrong over the years. Biggest offender---- sodium. Biggest producer of sodium---- processed food and restaurant meals. It has taken 62 years to build it up to these levels, but make no mistake, it's building. Listening to cardiac specialists for the last few days has taught me a lot about what not to put into your body. I am very grateful to have been around to hear it. Huge wake up call!!



My uncle Roy had that wake up call when he was in his late 60's and the doctor bluntly laid out the plan for life extension - diet and exercise. Roy followed it to the "T". Everyday, no exceptions, he was on his treadmill or exercise bike if inside and in decent weather he was outside walking a lot and working. Salt and some foods became his enemy so his eating habits changed a lot. It may sound corny to some but he was reborn and had no complaints. I cut a lot of firewood with him when he was in his 80's, a steady and solid work horse. His big garden was a picture of the way others only wished theirs could be. Roy died 6 years ago, 4 days after his wife of 70 something years. I think of him every couple days when I use his ash shovel to clean out my wood burner. He was 96 when he passed. Follow the plan and live on my friend.


----------



## mainewoods

Amen to that, hardpan! Thanks for the story!!
I was saving red meat for last,Mike. It was one of the first things they warned about. Venison was the first thing they recommended as an alternative! No problem with that one, AT all!!!
Thanks Marshy, and everyone else, for the kind words.
I'm feeding them "low fat" # 14 grain, Dan. They are all invited to a barbeque !! Moose meat is even leaner, but don't tell Bullwinkle.
LOL


----------



## dancan

Yesterday's stuff , 24* and sunny , Tee shirt and ice cleat weather today


----------



## svk

Did some scrounging in my garage and shed today. Apparently one corner hadnt been visited since my dad passed 15 years ago. 

Found a 6' peavey (yes with the point at the end), a small sledge head, and a pair of log tongs (going on trading post shortly FYI).


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Did some scrounging in my garage and shed today. Apparently one corner hadnt been visited since my dad passed 15 years ago.
> 
> Found a 6' peavey (yes with the point at the end), a small sledge head, and a pair of log tongs (going on trading post shortly FYI).
> 
> View attachment 407977



The tongs are cool


----------



## 1 stihl nut

mainewoods said:


> Thanks you guys. The good news is that I had a "mild" heart attack, by cardiac standards.
> 
> Biggest offender---- sodium. Biggest producer of sodium---- processed food and restaurant meals.



And spending time on internet forums where you have to take everything you read with a grain of salt.


----------



## olyman

.



Health advice is extremely confusing. You remember when eating eggs were seen as a really bad thing? They used to say it would raise your cholesterol so you should at least throw out the yolks. Finally they're changing it to make it clear dietary cholesterol has little bearing on your body's cholesterol level. Read a book by Gary Taubes called "Good Calories, Bad Calories." It was excellent. Main take away is regular sugar is just as bad as the infamous high fructose corn syrup, saturated fat isn't bad for you, carbs in general are the devil, etc. I've been researching a lot about supposedly healthy diets and basically everything I thought I knew was wrong. I've been driving my family crazy for months lol. Just kinda pisses me off how this nation is getting fatter and there's so much misinformation out there it's really hard to find the truth.


.[/QUOTE]
do yourself a huuuuge favor,,and dump all margarine in the trash. muh SIL,told me,,after I read a bunch of articles,,that that junk,,was one molecule off of plastic.......set a tub of that trash outside,,and not one animal on any type will touch it.. try that with butter.. he told me,,that they are sure that that is whats causing hardening of the arterys.........I wont let female use that junk in nothing............


----------



## KiwiBro

olyman said:


> .
> I wont let female use that junk in nothing............


I respectfully suggest blunt force trauma will be your downfall long before hardened arteries.


----------



## svk

Margarine tastes like crap anyhow.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Margarine tastes like crap anyhow.


Amen.


----------



## dancan

Went out today on a quest today for more wood over there .






2 1/2' of ice/snow no need for snow shoes , more than 16" on the lake 
When I got over there I had a look around .











Found a few that are dying , but not dead yet , weather permitting , we'll drop these next weekend and winch them across the lake .

Pioneerguy600 checking some dead standing stuff , but alas , it was no good 






I did manage to find 1/2 a load of some stuff I had left behind from the last time I was there so I'm happy 













The dog and my stomach said it was supper time so the rest of the wood will wait for another day


----------



## MustangMike

Cute little puppy!


----------



## dancan

We did find another bunch of leaning spruce that we girdled , hope to cut them next year 
svk , if you were thinking of getting a tractor at some point in time I'd keep the tongs .


----------



## dancan

Thanks Mike , full grown Shi Tzu .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> We did find another bunch of leaning spruce that we girdled , hope to cut them next year
> svk , if you were thinking of getting a tractor at some point in time I'd keep the tongs .


No tractor for me. I'm still trying to declutter. Once I get done with all of the dying aspen on my property I'll be roadside scrounging primo species only so really don't need these.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


>



Is that a Big Foot hiding in those trees?


----------



## MustangMike

So SVK (too many Steves), what do you want for them?

Also Dan, I knew it was grown, I just use that term affectionately when I don't know the sex!


----------



## dancan

Clint's new diet .


----------



## MustangMike

Why not, rabbits are good!


----------



## dancan

The problem with these small breed dogs is that they'll get stuck on a tuft of grass but they're funny to watch in 4" of fluffy snow .


----------



## dancan




----------



## olyman

KiwiBro said:


> I respectfully suggest blunt force trauma will be your downfall long before hardened arteries.


 wanta lose a american 100.00????


----------



## Oldman47

Eagleknight said:


> So what does the pig site refer to?


This place crashed bad a couple of days ago. I was getting references to Godaddy whenever I tried to come here. I have no idea what the pig site is but I do have 2 other wood cutting forums that I use. That day I just used them for my questions.


----------



## Oldman47

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


Hang in there buddy. You will be feeling better soon. I had a triple bypass about 14 years ago and felt like a new man once I got past that rehab stuff. I had over 90% blockage in one coronary artery before the surgery and felt like I was back to being 30 years old a few months after it. I never knew how much my gradually feeling older was just the blockage in my heart and not my age. Take the rehab exercises seriously and you will be on your feet in no time.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Went out today on a quest today for more wood over there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2' of ice/snow no need for snow shoes , more than 16" on the lake
> When I got over there I had a look around .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a few that are dying , but not dead yet , weather permitting , we'll drop these next weekend and winch them across the lake .
> 
> Pioneerguy600 checking some dead standing stuff , but alas , it was no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to find 1/2 a load of some stuff I had left behind from the last time I was there so I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog and my stomach said it was supper time so the rest of the wood will wait for another day



Quite pretty there, really, and lookit that furball! hahahaha!


----------



## dancan

The pig site is a site that a mere mention of it's name might get you banned .
But , if you do a web search for the word saw and hawz , all one word , you might find it .


----------



## DFK

Mainewoods:
I had a Heart Attack at 46 years old. 
Had to have a stent put in.
Dry, Non -Dairy Coffee Creamer is the worst thing ever.

Be careful with your meds for the next few weeks.
Blood thinners and Bata Blockers will make you light headed.
They will also make you Cold. Be careful going outside.

David


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks oldman 47, I have been winded for the last couple of weeks but thought it might be pneumonia. Now I know it wasn't that. No more self diagnosing for 
DFK, I already feel the cold more. It was only -8 this morning, but it felt like -20. No creamer for me, and no more caffeine.

The deer are eating better than I am!LOL


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> Thanks oldman 47, I have been winded for the last couple of weeks but thought it might be pneumonia. Now I know it wasn't that. No more self diagnosing for
> DFK, I already feel the cold more. It was only -8 this morning, but it felt like -20. No creamer for me, and no more caffeine.
> 
> The deer are eating better than I am!LOL
> 
> View attachment 408124
> View attachment 408125


Jeez man, you could almost get a feed bag on those big'ins. Hope you have an alfalfa plot for the spring, don't want them leaving the yard.


----------



## MustangMike

I just took the dogs out. There is an additional 6" out there, and still coming down like crazy. I'm starting to wonder if it can all melt by April!

We have a lot of snow, on snow, on snow. Luckily, I did not schedule a 9:30 appt tomorrow morning, and the ATV will get it done before my 11:00 er.

Those Blizzaks really make the Mustang a good hwy car in this stuff. It was really coming down earlier, and there were only a few of us maintaining hwy speed on I-84. I got a schedule to keep.

Like the farmers used to say, make hay while the sun is shining, and tax season is only 2.5 months long.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I just took the dogs out. There is an additional 6" out there, and still coming down like crazy. I'm starting to wonder if it can all melt by April!
> 
> We have a lot of snow, on snow, on snow. Luckily, I did not schedule a 9:30 appt tomorrow morning, and the ATV will get it done before my 11:00 er.
> 
> Those Blizzaks really make the Mustang a good hwy car in this stuff. It was really coming down earlier, and there were only a few of us maintaining hwy speed on I-84. I got a schedule to keep.
> 
> Like the farmers used to say, make hay while the sun is shining, and tax season is only 2.5 months long.


Blizzard are the bomb. I think Winterforce are another equally good tire. I've used both and drive them through all seasons. Without a second pair of rims it doesn't make sense to be changing over to summer tires on my beater car. I try to stay on two wheels for the summer anyways so those snows dont see as much as a regular daily driver...


----------



## MustangMike

I put my high performance summer tires on wider wheels, so the Blizzaks are on the original wheels. Lucky for me, the 2006 was the last year before they put the tire pressure sensors in, so I don't have to deal with that when I switch them.

I think the Blizzaks were the first, but several companies not making good winter tires. They claim that even on dry roads, they grip better than all season tires if the temps are under 40 degrees. If you run them in the summer, I hear they wear very fast, but they last well in the winter. I'm on the 3rd or 4th winter, and they still look almost new. (I do about 4,000 miles each winter).


----------



## Coro cutter

*Scrounging firewood*


*Don't know wat has happen to the website but must have had some maitance done too the site*
*Anyway the letters are in big bold as I type them I guess it's good for those who need reading glasses*
I don't know why it's doin it everyone else's is the normal size letters bugger it's changed again. 
*Back to scrounging wood got some redwood that had died in the guts and was in risk off falling over so will be good once dryed for kindling and burning in the fireplace 

shame to have had to cut it up for firewood but was buggered*


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I put my high performance summer tires on wider wheels, so the Blizzaks are on the original wheels. Lucky for me, the 2006 was the last year before they put the tire pressure sensors in, so I don't have to deal with that when I switch them.
> 
> I think the Blizzaks were the first, but several companies not making good winter tires. They claim that even on dry roads, they grip better than all season tires if the temps are under 40 degrees. If you run them in the summer, I hear they wear very fast, but they last well in the winter. I'm on the 3rd or 4th winter, and they still look almost new. (I do about 4,000 miles each winter).


 
They do wear faster in the summer, especially on the front. They also do a lot of "talkin" if pushing them hard in corners or heavy right foot'ed.


----------



## Oldmaple

DFK said:


> Mainewoods:
> I had a Heart Attack at 46 years old.
> Had to have a stent put in.
> Dry, Non -Dairy Coffee Creamer is the worst thing ever.
> 
> Be careful with your meds for the next few weeks.
> Blood thinners and Bata Blockers will make you light headed.
> They will also make you Cold. Be careful going outside.
> 
> David


I had a stent put in 7 years ago. They put me on Plavix as a blood thinner. Hated the stuff (a scratch and I'd bleed like a stuck pig), but the nurse said take it every day, miss a week and you will be back to visit me, guaranteed. She wasn't that nice so I obeyed. Do the cardiac rehab, I did some at the hospital gym. Got to see guys that had bad heart attacks. Couldn't do 10 minutes walking slow on the treadmill. Real eye opener.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mainewoods glad to hear everything is ok. Take care of yourself. 

Also thanks for the scary reminder that we all need to take care of ourselves. It was an little extra motivator for me. I am 31 and out of shape from my wonderful desk job. I started exercising and eating healthier 5 weeks ago just to help deal with some of the stress that comes with work. Exercising is great as long as it is something that can be sustained long term. I have done this before and burnt out in 4-8 weeks. I feel better about it this time and your scare has reminded me to make sure I keep it up.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> B*iggest offender---- sodium. Biggest producer of sodium---- processed food and restaurant meals.*



I know this is not a nutrition forum/thread so this will be my last rant on this subject lol. Check this out: 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/its-time-to-end-the-war-on-salt/

Your sentence in bold sounds exactly like the CDC's blurb. 




MustangMike said:


> Avoid processed meats. Almost all the studies that have concluded that red meat is bad for you classify a hot dog the same as they do a* lean steak*, which is nonsense.
> 
> Venison Backstrap will always be one of my favorites, cooked very rare! I cut it like Fillet Minot! (about 4" length). I also always eat plenty of veggies, I see the wife has a nice spaghetti squash from my garden on the counter to be included with tonight's dinner.
> 
> Glad they caught it early Clint, good on your wife! Tell her we thank her for keepin U around!!!!



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14998608

There's a plethora of studies that show saturated fat is actually GOOD for you! Because of flawed studies we have the nation trimming off fat from steaks, spending more to buy lean meats, people like my ex-wife that believes only white turkey meat is good for you, etc. There is so much BS in the world of nutrition. 




dancan said:


> I've had to watch my sodium for a while now , Wendy's are the best for a fastfood place , baked taters are safe and some of their salads are safe , what and how much you put on them is what you have to watch out for .
> Venison and other wild meats are lean so they are the healthiest , keep of feeding them "pets" but don't get them too fat LOL



See the link about sodium above. What if the sodium is of little significance and it's actually the carbs/taters? Carbs are converted to glucose in your body. So you may be limiting your table sugar intake but if you're eating a lot of carbs then you're really doing nothing. From what I've read, we don't need to eat carbs. We could just eat veggies and good ole meat to acquire everything our body needs to be strong and healthy. 



olyman said:


> .
> 
> do yourself a huuuuge favor,,and dump all margarine in the trash. muh SIL,told me,,after I read a bunch of articles,,that that junk,,was one molecule off of plastic.......set a tub of that trash outside,,and not one animal on any type will touch it.. try that with butter.. he told me,,that they are sure that that is whats causing hardening of the arterys.........I wont let female use that junk in nothing............



I stopped using margarine about 2 years ago, right after I started researching what REALLY constitutes a healthy diet/food. Butter is actually good for you. So is lard even though to think my grandmother was taking her life in her hands by cooking with it. 

Last health related link: 

http://lifehacker.com/why-theres-so-much-confusion-over-nutrition-and-fitness-1572870867

If you're really interested in health, read the books written by Gary Taubes. It's really in depth and looks at the major scientific studies that shaped our current knowledge/beliefs about a healthy diet. There are many flaws with the studies that has been a major contributor to the fattening of America.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Mainewoods glad to hear everything is ok. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Also thanks for the scary reminder that we all need to take care of ourselves. It was an little extra motivator for me. I am 31 and out of shape from my wonderful desk job. I started exercising and eating healthier 5 weeks ago just to help deal with some of the stress that comes with work. Exercising is great as long as it is something that can be sustained long term. I have done this before and burnt out in 4-8 weeks. I feel better about it this time and your scare has reminded me to make sure I keep it up.



I have a desk job as well. It's kind of depressing when you read how sitting down for long periods of time will actually lower your life span. Also, if you sit for prolonged periods even exercising will not stop the deteriorating effect. Or something like that at least lol. I just make it a point to stand up every hour and move around. I work at a large building on the 4th floor so I'll walk all the down to the 1st floor and back up every other hour. It helps keep my legs from feeling great and is good prep for humping logs out of the woods.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull,
I am not afraid of salt. I like the Himalayan sea salt my wife buys. I use a little when I feel the need. I am not afraid of fats etc. I use coconut oil or olive oil in most of my cooking and it tastes pretty good. Finally, a friend convinced me to try grass fed butter because the fats in it are good for you. I have to tell you I am hooked on it. I don't eat very much butter but when I do the grass fed butter tastes better. 

I work from home so I get up every hour to feed the wood stove. I am usually up more often than than that since I drink a ton of water so I gotta go. When I am on the phone I like to walk around the house or at lease stand as anything I can do helps.

I am 5 weeks into an exercise program and hauling the wood in has gotten easier. Actually everything has gotten easier. I feel better and cant wait for the weather to break so I can start cutting for next year.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull,
> I am not afraid of salt. I like the Himalayan sea salt my wife buys. I use a little when I feel the need. I am not afraid of fats etc. I use coconut oil or olive oil in most of my cooking and it tastes pretty good. Finally, a friend convinced me to try grass fed butter because the fats in it are good for you. I have to tell you I am hooked on it. I don't eat very much butter but when I do the grass fed butter tastes better.
> 
> I work from home so I get up every hour to feed the wood stove. I am usually up more often than than that since I drink a ton of water so I gotta go. When I am on the phone I like to walk around the house or at lease stand as anything I can do helps.
> 
> I am 5 weeks into an exercise program and hauling the wood in has gotten easier. Actually everything has gotten easier. I feel better and cant wait for the weather to break so I can start cutting for next year.



Good deal. I use coconut oil too. Always thought veggie oil was the better alternative but nope, I was wrong about that too. I love butter and now don't feel bad eating it. 

I'm still waiting to work from home, my boss is a serious procrastinator. You need to fill your stove every hour? Why are do you drink so much water? Surprise surprise, I have an issue with the whole drink before you're thirsty thing too lol. Turns out a lot of that nonsense has been put out by a Gatorade funded organization. In boot camp, we were forced to guzzle canteens of water all the time and right before going to sleep. Evidently our bodies, after thousands upon thousands of years, is pretty good a pretty efficient machine. We don't really need to force ourselves to drink like the Marine Corps seems to think. So much BS I tell you. Now I double/triple check everything I read or hear. 

I've heard if you think of exercising as practice then it will be easier. I like to watch You Tube videos of power lifters right before I lift weights. I'm not a power lifter by any means but it pumps me up. Check out Dan Green and Benedikt Magnusson. Those are some big bad dudes. I love their intensity. If that doesn't pump you up to exercise then you may want to check your pulse.


----------



## MustangMike

Be careful with excessive amounts of fat, almost all meat is marbled anyway, so you can't trim it all. However, in today's environment, there are toxins in almost everything, and animals store toxins in the fat.

The toxins in beef, fish & poultry can increase your risk of cancer a lot, as can the junk they put in processed meats. I avoid the dark meat on fish (generally along the backbone of the fillet), skins on chicken, and the border fat on red meat.

Although my total cholesterol level is "border line", my good cholesterol is very high, so the doctor says I'm good. 

Regular workouts and keeping the wt in check make a big difference, and I avoid eating the bread at restaurants, even though I love it!


----------



## nomad_archer

No need to feed the stove every hour but I just get up and check on it. I drink lots of water because if I dont make a point of it in the morning I will find that I dont drink any all day. I dont drink crazy amounts of water but in the a morning I drink a 32oz water between my 16oz coffee's just to make sure I am hydrated for my lunch time workout. I have well water and it is delicious so I tend to drink only water after the coffee.

Best think that is working for me is I am doing one of the beachbody programs , T25 which I can do in my basement at lunch. So no traveling, no excuses. Just go to the basement and do it. Seems much easier to fit it in mid day. I miss weight lifting but there is not a gym within 30 minutes of my house.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Be careful with excessive amounts of fat, almost all meat is marbled anyway, so you can't trim it all. However, in today's environment, there are toxins in almost everything, and animals store toxins in the fat.
> 
> The toxins in beef, fish & poultry can increase your risk of cancer a lot, as can the junk they put in processed meats. I avoid the dark meat on fish (generally along the backbone of the fillet), skins on chicken, and the border fat on red meat.
> 
> Although my total cholesterol level is "border line", my good cholesterol is very high, so the doctor says I'm good.
> 
> Regular workouts and keeping the wt in check make a big difference, and I avoid eating the bread at restaurants, even though I love it!



The whole eating animal fat is pretty interesting to me. The book I read and many studies point out heart disease, cancer, etc are referred to as western diseases. They pointed out how there's cultures around the world that only eat animal flesh/fat, drink whole milk, and in general digest high levels of saturated fat. These cultures are almost totally devoid of the so called western diseases. Once members of these cultures start to eat western/modern foods they all develop the same amount of risks. 

I eat the skin on chicken, love animal fat, love read meat, and I'll eat just about every part of a fish except perhaps the head. I love bread but I know it's not great for me. 



nomad_archer said:


> No need to feed the stove every hour but I just get up and check on it. I drink lots of water because if I dont make a point of it in the morning I will find that I dont drink any all day. I dont drink crazy amounts of water but in the a morning I drink a 32oz water between my 16oz coffee's just to make sure I am hydrated for my lunch time workout. I have well water and it is delicious so I tend to drink only water after the coffee.
> 
> Best think that is working for me is I am doing one of the beachbody programs , T25 which I can do in my basement at lunch. So no traveling, no excuses. Just go to the basement and do it. Seems much easier to fit it in mid day. I miss weight lifting but there is not a gym within 30 minutes of my house.



I see. I used to drink copious amounts of water thinking it was extremely healthy. Then I learned I'm just making myself pee too much basically lol. You ever hear if you're thirsty then you're already dehydrated? Well that's more or less BS too! Drink until you're not thirsty is supposedly the best thing to do in most circumstances. Stupid freaking Gatorade and their "scientific" marketing org. 

Never heard of the beach body programs. I'm just doing Starting Strength. Nice and simple routine where the main concern is lifting heavy. I don't go to the gym either. Used to but found a lot of people just stand around talking and usually gravitate towards the bench press and other main stream machines. I'm lifting ghetto style right now in my basement but I'm planning on upgrading. Do a search for homemade power rack. The build looks simple and you could do all of the major multi joint exercises with it.


----------



## MountainHigh

Well Done Clint .... you were one of the lucky ones who survived your heart attack 
_"1.5 million Heart attacks occur in the United States each year with 500,000 deaths._"

When it comes to nutrition and meds, *one size does not fit all*, so find out what works for you and stick with it.

Here's my *severe* heart attack survivor menu for today ... (off all meds for over 4 years now and back to running with the dogs)

Breakfast: Blueberries/Whole Orange/Greens/V8 Juice/no fat Whey protein/Ginger (thins blood naturally) making a BIG quart smoothie, with ground pumpkin seeds. Fat splitting enzymes.

Lunch: Curry Egg Whites (cooked with no oil) on Whole Rye bread with apricot jam and an apple or two after. Fat splitting enzymes.

Dinner: Wild Salmon (blood thinner) lightly grilled (no oil) with tahini sauce and nuts with apple sauce over low fat yogurt. Fat splitting enzymes.

Bedtime snack - Heaping scoop of pea protein powder with banana and low fat kefir - Fat splitting enzymes.

I eat pretty much all I want of anything that doesn't come out of a package and doesn't have eyes or a mother.

Resting Blood Pressure same as when in my athletic 20's: 116/72 - resting pulse 54
Cholesterol in perfect range according to doc.

= = = =

Fell, bucked, loaded and unloaded a full load of wood off the mountain yesterday. Forgot to take camera.

Take your time ... breathe deeply .... with some research into what works for your body and a little discipline, things will improve. Don't let anyone tell you heart disease can't be reversed.


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> Well Done Clint .... you were one of the lucky ones who survived your heart attack
> _"1.5 million Heart attacks occur in the United States each year with 500,000 deaths._"
> 
> When it comes to nutrition and meds, *one size does not fit all*, so find out what works for you and stick with it.
> 
> Here's my *severe* heart attack survivor menu for today ... (off all meds for over 4 years now and back to running with the dogs)
> 
> Breakfast: Blueberries/Whole Orange/Greens/V8 Juice/no fat Whey protein/Ginger (thins blood naturally) making a BIG quart smoothie, with ground pumpkin seeds. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Lunch: Curry Egg Whites (cooked with no oil) on Whole Rye bread with apricot jam and an apple or two after. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Dinner: Wild Salmon (blood thinner) lightly grilled (no oil) with tahini sauce and nuts with apple sauce over low fat yogurt. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Bedtime snack - Heaping scoop of pea protein powder with banana and low fat kefir - Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> I eat pretty much all I want of anything that doesn't come out of a package and doesn't have eyes or a mother.
> 
> Resting Blood Pressure same as when in my athletic 20's: 116/72 - resting pulse 54
> Cholesterol in perfect range according to doc.
> 
> = = = =
> 
> Fell, bucked, loaded and unloaded a full load of wood off the mountain yesterday. Forgot to take camera.
> 
> Take your time ... breathe deeply .... with some research into what works for your body and a little discipline, things will improve. Don't let anyone tell you heart disease can't be reversed.



What's fat splitting enzymes? The egg yokes are packed with nutrients. Saturated fat does not increase your risk for heart disease/cholesterol. Eating dietary cholesterol does negatively affect your blood cholesterol. I'm kind of curious, have you counted the amount of carbs/sugars you're eating?


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> What's fat splitting enzymes? The egg yokes are packed with nutrients. Saturated fat does not increase your risk for heart disease/cholesterol. Eating dietary cholesterol does negatively affect your blood cholesterol. I'm kind of curious, have you counted the amount of carbs/sugars you're eating?



Lipase worked wonders for me, but like I said, each body is different. I loved eggs but am very cautious now - One heart attack makes you keen/paranoid to not have another  I've heard the latest controversy about fats and simple sugars, but know my own body - the older I got, the less I utilized fats properly. Complex carbs I can deal with. Artificial carbs in fizzy pops are not worth ingesting. I keep it simple - just eat real food off the land as much as possible, keep fats low, and supplement what my body is lacking. Chat more later if you like - have to run off to meeting - 

Inbox me.

TTYL


----------



## svk

I've got naturally high cholesterol. Bad
Desk job. Bad
Way too much fast food. Bad

The good thing is I'm extremely active from April through November. Lots of walking and physical work around the property. Then there's the firewood I do by hand. Processing 25 plus cords a year can't hurt either. 

It's too bad that they don't a carnival at work. I'm sure I could hustle a few pretty boys at the ring the bell with the hammer game. LOL


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I've got naturally high cholesterol. Bad
> Desk job. Bad
> Way too much fast food. Bad
> 
> The good thing is I'm extremely active from April through November. Lots of walking and physical work around the property. Then there's the firewood I do by hand. Processing 25 plus cords a year can't hurt either.
> 
> It's too bad that they don't a carnival at work. I'm sure I could hustle a few pretty boys at the ring the bell with the hammer game. LOL



So far my health has been good. You ever look at the sugar content in sodas? Holy crap they are loaded with it. Just happened to glance at it one day. Then I looked at the Ginger Ale I was about to give my kids. Always thought that was the better alternative vs a soda but nope, wrong about that too. Bought them some water instead. 

You split 25 cords a year by hand!? How many cords do you go through every winter?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> So far my health has been good. You ever look at the sugar content in sodas? Holy crap they are loaded with it. Just happened to glance at it one day. Then I looked at the Ginger Ale I was about to give my kids. Always thought that was the better alternative vs a soda but nope, wrong about that too. Bought them some water instead.
> 
> You split 25 cords a year by hand!? How many cords do you go through every winter?


I kicked real soda ten years ago. Aspartame may kill me but I'd be 500 lbs by now drinking sugared soda. 

Yes 25 cords last year. Put it this way: I put an axe through about 15 cords (what I consider as hand split), another 5 cords in smaller rounds that didn't require splitting, and about 5 with a hydro. Plus several cords that are bucked but awaiting splitting. This year I'm off to a faster pace than last and have streamlined my processes.


----------



## zogger

Nuts from trees and peanuts good for the heart

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...uce-risk-heart-attack-stroke-early-death.html


----------



## Axfarmer

mainewoods said:


> Well it looks like I won't be doing any scrounging for a while. I just got home, after 2 days in the ICU, from a darn heart attack. Had to have a stent put in due to an 80% blockage of one of my arteries. Please do yourselves a big favor and have your cholesterol checked. It isn't called the silent killer for nothing. I had no idea mine was as high as it was. But I have been one of the lucky ones, so far! Still a long road to recovery ahead when a heart muscle gets damaged. But I'm still alive, so you aren't getting rid of me that easily!!


Clint, I'm sorry to hear of your recent health issue and wishing you a speedy recovery. John


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I kicked real soda ten years ago. Aspartame may kill me but I'd be 500 lbs by now drinking sugared soda.
> 
> Yes 25 cords last year. Put it this way: I put an axe through about 15 cords (what I consider as hand split), another 5 cords in smaller rounds that didn't require splitting, and about 5 with a hydro. Plus several cords that are bucked but awaiting splitting. This year I'm off to a faster pace than last and have streamlined my processes.



lol. A 500 lbs dude splitting 25 cords a year sounds like a recipe for disaster.

Speaking of splitting, I helped an older guy near me by sweeping his chimney. He has some knee and back issues so going on his roof was not feasible. Anyway, he has a splitter that he'll let me borrow whenever I want it. Figured I'll wait until all the wood I'm cutting is sitting safely in my yard then work the crap out of the splitter lever.


----------



## nomad_archer

I want to get a realish home gym up and running some day. But startup costs (weights) are semi expensive. I am doing the video workouts since they help me get done in short order. Once they get easy I will be looking for something else. Ambull beachbody is the company that produces the p90x workouts. I am just doing one of their boxed series. So far it has worked well. The biggest gripe I have with the series is the nutrition plan which recommends 1200 cal for women and 1600 cal for men for "best results" but those cal counts are way to low. I eat healthy and slowly lose the weight. I didn't gain in all the weight in 12 weeks and I sure as heck am not going to lose it all that fast. 

My wife just took up kettlebells. That may be the next step for me after I finish up the workout program I have started. 

Keep it up guys. I like that we can share this kind of info on the scrounging thread. Feels like hanging with guys shooting the breeze. We talk about whatever comes up. Sometimes we even talk about running saws and cutting wood.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> lol. A 500 lbs dude splitting 25 cords a year sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Speaking of splitting, I helped an older guy near me by sweeping his chimney. He has some knee and back issues so going on his roof was not feasible. Anyway, he has a splitter that he'll let me borrow whenever I want it. Figured I'll wait until all the wood I'm cutting is sitting safely in my yard then work the crap out of the splitter lever.


Nice. Trade/barter is always good.


----------



## svk

Found this tonight. (The thing for carrying logs, not the chest.)


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I want to get a realish home gym up and running some day. But startup costs (weights) are semi expensive. I am doing the video workouts since they help me get done in short order. Once they get easy I will be looking for something else. Ambull beachbody is the company that produces the p90x workouts. I am just doing one of their boxed series. So far it has worked well. The biggest gripe I have with the series is the nutrition plan which recommends 1200 cal for women and 1600 cal for men for "best results" but those cal counts are way to low. I eat healthy and slowly lose the weight. I didn't gain in all the weight in 12 weeks and I sure as heck am not going to lose it all that fast.
> 
> My wife just took up kettlebells. That may be the next step for me after I finish up the workout program I have started.
> 
> Keep it up guys. I like that we can share this kind of info on the scrounging thread. Feels like hanging with guys shooting the breeze. We talk about whatever comes up. Sometimes we even talk about running saws and cutting wood.



Yeah, weights are expensive. You can find Olympic weight plates on CL for about 50 cents a pound or so. I think new they run around $1 a pound. Would love some bumper plates but they're way too high and I don't really need although they would help with deadlifts and power cleans. 

I've heard of P90X, never tried it though. I don't need to lose weight at all lol. You ever hear about the ketogenic diet? Look it up. It's basically a low carb, high fat, and moderate protein diet. It will force your body to burn fats vice carbs. You're supposed to be able to lose weight easily. I've been dying to have someone I know try it out but I can't even bring up the word diet or weight around my wife. I've tried to get her on it but mention that word and it's like I called her mom a prostitute. My wife isn't fat or anything but she's always mentioning wanting to go on a diet. Don't understand how it's fine for a woman to mention being too fat/wanting to diet then you try to help with a plan and they freak out lol. 

Kettlebells look pretty cool but I'd probably hurt myself. Maybe try out Insanity when you're all Gung Ho.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Found this tonight. (The thing for carrying logs, not the chest.)
> 
> View attachment 408337



Nice. I guess it's a two man tool. Love that chest too. Want to buy one but don't really know what I'll use it for.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. I guess it's a two man tool. Love that chest too. Want to buy one but don't really know what I'll use it for.


It's cool but no place to put it currently. Plus my kids would slam someone's fingers in it if it were in the house. 

When my 9 and 10 yr olds are 12 had 13 they can start delivering me wood with that thing. Not sure what its technical term is.


----------



## Philbert

'Timber Carrier'

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

You should be able to find wts used, lots of people get them and never use them. Also, lots of stuff U can do w/o wts, push ups, pull ups (if you got a bar), etc.

If you got space tall enough, get a jump rope, a lot cheaper than a treadmill or exercise bike, and U can do a lot with it. Just try to imitate what the boxers do, and a heavy bag is also real nice to have, it will wind U fast no matter how good a shape you are in. An alternative is to shadow box with wts in your hands, a cut up dumbell bar works well for that.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

You guys are killin me with all this health advice.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

svk said:


> It's cool but no place to put it currently. Plus my kids would slam someone's fingers in it if it were in the house.
> 
> When my 9 and 10 yr olds are 12 had 13 they can start delivering me wood with that thing. Not sure what its technical term is.



Maybe it's just something you should get off your chest. 



I know. I'm a sick individual.


----------



## svk

1 stihl nut said:


> Maybe it's just something you should get off your chest.


LOL!


I'd just as soon throw away every damn thing in that shed and turn it into a wood shop.


----------



## mainewoods

It's good to have all the equipment and knowledge about scrounging there is to offer, but it's equally important to be healthy enough to use use it. I think being healthy is a pretty important part of scrounging. Without it scrounging becomes a lot more difficult, if not impossible. Your family depends on you. YOU depend on you! I remember being young and feeling invincible. We're not.


----------



## nomad_archer

I wish I didn't have to worry about losing weight but man if I was ever in a place to do a bulking cycle all I would have to do is add a few taters to my diet and I would put on piles of weight without thinking. I have heard of the keto "diet". What I am on most likely looks a lot like a Paleo diet but not quiete. I basically eat meat and veggies. I plan on doing p90x3 which is the 30 minute version of p90x next. I need to keep my workouts short as I do them at lunch time and don't have much extra time to do them. Insanity may be on the list eventually. I buy these programs used on CL since they cost less than half and were probably hardly used. Lots of people buy them new few commit and follow through with the programs.

I cant mention diet around my wife at all she freaks out. She thinks eat less = lose weight. When really it is exercise + eating more of the right things for you will help you lose weight. Starving yourself doesn't do squat long term for your health or weight loss. So I just have to cook for her and she will eat whatever I put on the table. She wants to be healthier but she doesn't know how to get there.


----------



## Marshy

Jumping rope is one of the best forms of cardio exercise you can do. Its less impact than running so its better for your joints and I think its more challenging than any other cardio exercise. Plus you can mix and match different techniques. The problem is if you dont have any stamina then you get tires and it gets harder to perform some of the more complex jumps. This time last year I was jumping rope 15-20 minutes every other day. I've been in a rut latelty and havent jumped in about 6 months but Im going to get my but back in there soon. 

Here's 50 jump rope exercises you can practice with. This guy is a true jump rope Ninja and has helped me get better. He has a jump rope beginers guide that I found useful.


BTW, you get a killer forearm workout too.


----------



## SteveSS

MountainHigh said:


> Well Done Clint .... you were one of the lucky ones who survived your heart attack
> _"1.5 million Heart attacks occur in the United States each year with 500,000 deaths._"
> 
> When it comes to nutrition and meds, *one size does not fit all*, so find out what works for you and stick with it.
> 
> Here's my *severe* heart attack survivor menu for today ... (off all meds for over 4 years now and back to running with the dogs)
> 
> Breakfast: Blueberries/Whole Orange/Greens/V8 Juice/no fat Whey protein/Ginger (thins blood naturally) making a BIG quart smoothie, with ground pumpkin seeds. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Lunch: Curry Egg Whites (cooked with no oil) on Whole Rye bread with apricot jam and an apple or two after. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Dinner: Wild Salmon (blood thinner) lightly grilled (no oil) with tahini sauce and nuts with apple sauce over low fat yogurt. Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> Bedtime snack - Heaping scoop of pea protein powder with banana and low fat kefir - Fat splitting enzymes.
> 
> I eat pretty much all I want of anything that doesn't come out of a package and doesn't have eyes or a mother.
> 
> Resting Blood Pressure same as when in my athletic 20's: 116/72 - resting pulse 54
> Cholesterol in perfect range according to doc.
> 
> = = = =
> 
> Fell, bucked, loaded and unloaded a full load of wood off the mountain yesterday. Forgot to take camera.
> 
> Take your time ... breathe deeply .... with some research into what works for your body and a little discipline, things will improve. Don't let anyone tell you heart disease can't be reversed.


That menu sounds pretty delicious. I'd have to pass on the rye bread though. I've been a little wary of fish lately as well with the whole fukishima thing going on.


----------



## MustangMike

Excellent video. Anyone who thinks jumping rope is not hard has not done it. I used to do the basic, the high knee, I could cross the ropes, and double spin.

You will not do the double spin for long! The basic I learned was alternating with one foot, then the other, slightly ahead.

When you get good, you can see how fast you can go, it will challenge you.


----------



## MustangMike

More jump rope advice: Always make sure your ceiling is high enough, never jump rope under a light! They break easily, just trust me.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> More jump rope advice: Always make sure your ceiling is high enough, never jump rope under a light! They break easily, just trust me.


Or a ceiling fan.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> You should be able to find wts used, lots of people get them and never use them. Also, lots of stuff U can do w/o wts, push ups, pull ups (if you got a bar), etc.
> 
> If you got space tall enough, get a jump rope, a lot cheaper than a treadmill or exercise bike, and U can do a lot with it. Just try to imitate what the boxers do, and a heavy bag is also real nice to have, it will wind U fast no matter how good a shape you are in. An alternative is to shadow box with wts in your hands, a cut up dumbell bar works well for that.



Yep, tons of people buy nice new fancy equipment and lack the resolve to stick with exercising. I've been looking around for a rowing machine but they're a bit expensive. 

Hitting the heavy bag always kicked my butt. Lots of people will hold their breath while hitting it and gas out within one round lol. I used to run a lot and the heavy bag would still have me winded and make my legs feel all shaky after a few rounds. 



1 stihl nut said:


> You guys are killin me with all this health advice.



lol. Sorry sir. Scrounging/cutting wood and discussing the flaws in the mainstream "healthy diet" beliefs are two passions of mine. 



mainewoods said:


> It's good to have all the equipment and knowledge about scrounging there is to offer, but it's equally important to be healthy enough to use use it. I think being healthy is a pretty important part of scrounging. Without it scrounging becomes a lot more difficult, if not impossible. Your family depends on you. YOU depend on you! I remember being young and feeling invincible. We're not.



Amen. It's like having the fastest car in the world and trying to drive it during winter on summer tires. Used to think I was safe driving in a car until I hydroplaned in a little shore wheel base car on the highway, swerved into the right lane where a semi truck clipped me, and did a 360 across the rest of the lanes. After that I'm very cautious driving in the rain. 



nomad_archer said:


> I wish I didn't have to worry about losing weight but man if I was ever in a place to do a bulking cycle all I would have to do is add a few taters to my diet and I would put on piles of weight without thinking. I have heard of the keto "diet". What I am on most likely looks a lot like a Paleo diet but not quiete. I basically eat meat and veggies. I plan on doing p90x3 which is the 30 minute version of p90x next. I need to keep my workouts short as I do them at lunch time and don't have much extra time to do them. Insanity may be on the list eventually. I buy these programs used on CL since they cost less than half and were probably hardly used. Lots of people buy them new few commit and follow through with the programs.
> 
> I cant mention diet around my wife at all she freaks out. She thinks eat less = lose weight. When really it is exercise + eating more of the right things for you will help you lose weight. Starving yourself doesn't do squat long term for your health or weight loss. So I just have to cook for her and she will eat whatever I put on the table. She wants to be healthier but she doesn't know how to get there.



I wish I had your problem. 

I guess eating less to lose weight does sound legit lol. The book I read mentions exactly that by saying there are "good" calories and "bad" calories. Basically you can eat a ton of animal flesh and never gain a lot of weight but calories from carbs will make you balloon. Don't remember exactly why because I didn't pay too much attention since my body never stores fat. I think it has something to do with your body turning the carbs into glucose and storing it as fat reserves for energy. I've read weight training will burn more fat than cardio. If you look at the amount of calories burned doing cardio it is relatively small compared to the amount of time you have to do it. 



Marshy said:


> Jumping rope is one of the best forms of cardio exercise you can do. Its less impact than running so its better for your joints and I think its more challenging than any other cardio exercise. Plus you can mix and match different techniques. The problem is if you dont have any stamina then you get tires and it gets harder to perform some of the more complex jumps. This time last year I was jumping rope 15-20 minutes every other day. I've been in a rut latelty and havent jumped in about 6 months but Im going to get my but back in there soon.
> 
> Here's 50 jump rope exercises you can practice with. This guy is a true jump rope Ninja and has helped me get better. He has a jump rope beginers guide that I found useful.
> 
> 
> BTW, you get a killer forearm workout too.




I've always sucked at jumping rope. This old salty former boxer turned coach/trainer just to yell at me because I always avoided jumping rope lol. Probably why I'm the typical white guy boxer with mediocre foot work.


----------



## Oldman47

How about some real exercise equipment like a Fiskars or a go-devil?


----------



## Ambull01

Oldman47 said:


> How about some real exerc9ise equipment like a Fiskars or a go-devil?



Nah. The Fiskars is just a piece of plastic, head is too light weight, handle isn't made of wood, and the metal is sub par. Can't possibly get a workout out of it much less split wood.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Nah. The Fiskars is just a piece of plastic, head is too light weight, handle isn't made of wood, and the metal is sub par. Can't possibly get a workout out of it much less split wood.




Next couple of weeks I'll be out cutting next year firewood. I'll show ya how much the Fiskars wont split.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Sorry sir. Scrounging/cutting wood and discussing the flaws in the mainstream "healthy diet" beliefs are two passions of mine.



I hope we don't find too many more passions of yours.

This forum might run out of ink.


----------



## Ambull01

1 stihl nut said:


> I hope we don't find too many more passions of yours.
> 
> This forum might run out of ink.



We can wait with bated breath. If you're serious though there's always the ignore option.


----------



## MountainHigh

For anyone interested, this Naturopath Doctor is pretty level headed:
Here's his impressive and free Heart Health book online. 

_CHOLESTEROL AND HEART HEALTH - YOU CAN BEAT THE ODDS
WHAT THE DRUG COMPANIES WON’T TELL YOU AND YOUR DOCTOR DOESN’T KNOW
Cardiovascular health is a major concern in North America, but optimal cardiovascular health is possible. Tune up your body, and promote ideal cholesterol and blood pressure levels through simple but effective natural methods – diet, lifestyle, attitude, and proper supplementation._

http://doctormurray.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Cholesterol-Heart-Health-Book.pdf


----------



## 1 stihl nut

IQUOTE="Ambull01, post: 5244980, member: 125922"]We can wait with bated breath. If you're serious though there's always the ignore option.[/QUOTE]

I'm just kidding you. You're a good guy, have a good sense of humor, are very articulate, and I enjoy your posts. 

Kind of a jabbermeister, but that's part of what I find amusing. I'm glad you're around.


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> For anyone interested, this Naturopath Doctor is pretty level headed:
> Here's his impressive and free Heart Health book online.
> 
> _CHOLESTEROL AND HEART HEALTH - YOU CAN BEAT THE ODDS
> WHAT THE DRUG COMPANIES WON’T TELL YOU AND YOUR DOCTOR DOESN’T KNOW
> Cardiovascular health is a major concern in North America, but optimal cardiovascular health is possible. Tune up your body, and promote ideal cholesterol and blood pressure levels through simple but effective natural methods – diet, lifestyle, attitude, and proper supplementation._
> 
> http://doctormurray.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Cholesterol-Heart-Health-Book.pdf



Nice, never heard of an N.D. before. Here's more free articles: 

http://garytaubes.com/


----------



## Ambull01

1 stihl nut said:


> IQUOTE="Ambull01, post: 5244980, member: 125922"]We can wait with bated breath. If you're serious though there's always the ignore option.



I'm just kidding you. You're a good guy, have a good sense of humor, are very articulate, and I enjoy your posts.

Kind of a jabbermeister, but that's part of what I find amusing. I'm glad you're around.[/QUOTE]

Okay I'll like your post and agree lol. My friends and wife find chainsaws and cutting wood in general redneck-ish so they don't share my enthusiasm for ripping through wood fibers. Also I work with a bunch of old women that have been working here for 30+ years. They complain everyday about gaining weight yet still stuff their faces with tons of carbs. I've tried to tell them about diet but it's almost like trying to reason with my ex-wife.

Anyways, this site is my outlet for my scrounging and now diet obsessions lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Just scored my first tree job at todays's 1:00 appt, a nice size Maple must come down, have a clear path to drop it. ... After 4/15!!!

I think I better get a hydro this year, Maple does not split like Ash or Oak!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

MustangMike said:


> Just scored my first tree job at todays's 1:00 appt, a nice size Maple must come down, have a clear path to drop it. ... After 4/15!!!
> 
> I think I better get a hydro this year, Maple does not split like Ash or Oak!



Mike, we are talking about exercise, and now you go and say you are going to get a hydro? 

I burn a lot of maple, and while I agree that it doesn't split like ash or oak, it isn't too bad. You might just need to take a few extra swings, and noodle a few crotches and such.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> We can wait with bated breath. If you're serious though there's always the ignore option.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> I'm just kidding you. You're a good guy, have a good sense of humor, are very articulate, and I enjoy your posts.
> 
> Kind of a jabbermeister, but that's part of what I find amusing. I'm glad you're around.


 
Okay I'll like your post and agree lol. My friends and wife find chainsaws and cutting wood in general redneck-ish so they don't share my enthusiasm for ripping through wood fibers. Also I work with a bunch of old women that have been working here for 30+ years. They complain everyday about gaining weight yet still stuff their faces with tons of carbs. I've tried to tell them about diet but it's almost like trying to reason with my ex-wife.

Anyways, this site is my outlet for my scrounging and now diet obsessions lol.[/QUOTE]
tis amazing,,aint it??? eat 20,000 calories per hour,,and wonder why they are fat....and do NO exercise!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Just scored my first tree job at todays's 1:00 appt, a nice size Maple must come down, have a clear path to drop it. ... After 4/15!!!
> 
> I think I better get a hydro this year, Maple does not split like Ash or Oak!



Is the ease of splitting vary widely with maple species/types? The sugar maple (I hope that's what I have) I split up with the Fiskars was extremely easy. I've found green white oak to be much harder to split.


----------



## Philbert

A neighbor took down a large silver maple a few years back, and I collected a bunch of it. 

The rounds split very easy when still green, but were much harder just a few months later. 

I think that this varies by the species. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I think Silver & Red Maple split a lot easier that Sugar & Norway Maple, especially when the grain twists. There is a reason they will make a gun stock out of Maple, but not Oak! Although Wallnut is not too hard to split by hand.


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> tis amazing,,aint it??? eat 20,000 calories per hour,,and wonder why they are fat....and do NO exercise!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes sir, it is. Oh well, I hope they have fun lugging around their chair butts. Although, are people fat because they don't get enough exercise? There's some dissent about that. I think diet is the uncontested determining factor! At least that's my thought and I'm sticking to it.

Edit: Almost forgot. It's estimated a 250 pound man will only burn three calories walking up a flight of stairs. Three!! Now exercise is great for other reasons but can we really say that's so for weight loss? Orrrr, is it really the diet.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, you guessed it, IT IS SNOWING AGAIN!!!!! They are predicting 4-6 tonight, and another 4-6 on Thursday.

Wish I could sell it all!

Exercise does make a big difference, it just takes a lot of it. At the end of the summer, when I riding with an intense group, I almost can't eat enough to maintain my wt. Kinda the opposite of now!!!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Just scored my first tree job at todays's 1:00 appt, a nice size Maple must come down, have a clear path to drop it. ... After 4/15!!!
> 
> I think I better get a hydro this year, Maple does not split like Ash or Oak!


Hard maple isn't easy but it's not difficult either with a good tool. It makes you work but it just takes time. 

Red and silver maple are easy unless you get a piece like this. Grain did almost a 90 degree towards the right of the picture.


----------



## Xjcacher

[/QUOTE]Also I work with a bunch of old women that have been working here for 30+ years. They complain everyday about gaining weight yet still stuff their faces with tons of carbs. I've tried to tell them about diet but it's almost like trying to reason with my ex-wife.

Anyways, this site is my outlet for my scrounging and now diet obsessions lol.[/QUOTE]
Kinda like telling woodburners they need to burn dry wood?


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Well, you guessed it, IT IS SNOWING AGAIN!!!!! They are predicting 4-6 tonight, and another 4-6 on Thursday.
> 
> Wish I could sell it all!
> 
> Exercise does make a big difference, it just takes a lot of it. At the end of the summer, when I riding with an intense group, I almost can't eat enough to maintain my wt. Kinda the opposite of now!!!!!



Supposed to have some sleet Wednesday night and about 3-7 inches of snow on Thursday. I'm calling it now, definitely no school on Thursday and perhaps Friday. Friday's closure will be depend upon any icy patches within 20 miles of the school and fog within 10. 

Yep, which is why exercise isn't that effective with reducing weight. You have to spend a ton of time doing it. Also, vigorous exercise will increase your appetite. That's probably where they got the phrase "work up an appetite." How long is the damn government/health agencies going to champion the eat less fat/salt, exercise more slogan and stand back while the nation gets heavier and heavier!?


----------



## mainewoods

[QUOTE="Ambull01, post: 5245531, member: 125922 " How long is the damn government/health agencies going to champion the eat less fat/salt, exercise more slogan and stand back while the nation gets heavier and heavier!?[/QUOTE]





Just as long as there are fast food restaurants, pizza and alcohol.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> Just as long as there are fast food restaurants, pizza and alcohol.



Well they are waging war against the wrong culprit(s). Since around the '70s Americans have been reducing their saturated fat intake yet obesity, diabetes, and heart disease have gone through the roof. The stupid food pyramid/My Plate or whatever they're calling it now should be turned upside down. It's the freaking carbs, especially the processed carbs.

Anyway, I think I've derailed this thread long enough lol. I'll discuss this via PM with that MountainHigh guy from now on.


----------



## dancan

Well , while you lollygagers were goin on about diet I ate my supper , mashed taters , carrots , spinach and some prime rib roast then I went outside and splitup some of the scrounged spruce with my GB splitter , well at least till my beer froze so I called it quits and came in to finish my beer 







My cat sez that he likes the heat from that scrounged wood .


----------



## mainewoods

One thing I will say, if you are out cutting wood alone, tell someone where you will be and carry a cell phone. Those precious minutes saved could mean your life. I was 2 miles from the hospital, I very easily could have been in the woodlot on any one of 12 different woods roads. Be prepared for anything when you're scrounging.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Anyway, I think I've derailed this thread long enough lol. I'll discuss this via PM with that MountainHigh guy from now on.



Nah, keep on going. You have at least another full day to go before you surpass the maple syrup derail.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Nah, keep on going. You have at least another full day to go before you surpass the maple syrup derail.



Since you mentioned....

Just bought a gallon of dark amber from my provider in VT for a friend. 

Grade b is my favorite.


----------



## MustangMike

You got to admit that kids just don't go out and play like they used to. We used to drink soda and eat ice cream & still stay thin. Now, they sit in the living room, and they are playing a game with another kid who also stayed in his home.

We rode bikes, played kickball & running bases & kick the can. We built tree forts in the woods, there was never a dull moment. And we burned a lot of calories.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You got to admit that kids just don't go out and play like they used to. We used to drink soda and eat ice cream & still stay thin. Now, they sit in the living room, and they are playing a game with another kid who also stayed in his home.
> 
> We rode bikes, played kickball & running bases & kick the can. We built tree forts in the woods, there was never a dull moment. And we burned a lot of calories.


Isn't that the truth. Somewhere at the end of my generation parents started to let TV and video games become the babysitter.

Many of the generation younger than mine have no clue what work is. Heck, even people my age are amazed how much work it takes to do firewood.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> Yes sir, it is. Oh well, I hope they have fun lugging around their chair butts. Although, are people fat because they don't get enough exercise? There's some dissent about that. I think diet is the uncontested determining factor! At least that's my thought and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot. It's estimated a 250 pound man will only burn three calories walking up a flight of stairs. Three!! Now exercise is great for other reasons but can we really say that's so for weight loss? Orrrr, is it really the diet.


 sew their mouth shut,,and see if they lose weight................


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like the T25 ab ripper video, I don't fallow any of the diet [email protected], eat what ever I want. But do the ab video, gotta keep the stomach strong to protect the back. That video is intense. My SIL is a personal trainer and loves the beachbody programs, wife does them and the brazilian butt lift video, wife cracks me up, does two videos a day then asks me to bring home a snack on my way home.....


----------



## MustangMike

Open UR email Matt.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ok


----------



## MechanicMatt

Check yours, hehehehehe


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I like the T25 ab ripper video, I don't fallow any of the diet [email protected], eat what ever I want. But do the ab video, gotta keep the stomach strong to protect the back. That video is intense. My SIL is a personal trainer and loves the beachbody programs, wife does them and the brazilian butt lift video, wife cracks me up, does two videos a day then asks me to bring home a snack on my way home.....


Still waiting on those photos from your wife and SIL wrestling for the warm spot near the stove....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, I still think about that. Man I hope my wife looks like her when she turns forty. My wifes hot, and her sister is damn fine too.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, for anyone interested, they posted the Upstate NY GTG ... 4/26 this year. It is a great time!


----------



## MechanicMatt

My 34th birthday.........


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, for anyone interested, they posted the Upstate NY GTG ... 4/26 this year. It is a great time!


In Kingston or Greenwich?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Greenwich is spring, kingson is fall


----------



## MustangMike

Stolen from another thread:

Who: You
What: GTG
When: April 26th
Where:
The Cutting Edge
447 Rt.29
Greenwich, NY
Why: No answer required


----------



## svk

Do you think John would like a second try with the Leveraxe?


----------



## MustangMike

Did you say you are buying him a shirt ... from TARGET???

SVK, any chance U can make this GTG?


----------



## mainewoods

I won't be able to make it. I'll be plowing snow that day.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Did you say you are buying him a shirt ... from TARGET???
> 
> SVK, any chance U can make this GTG?


Prob won't be back until. Summer. You'll have to give him a kiss from me ha ha!


----------



## Marshy

No GTG for me, too far away. I'd have about 6 hours of drive time round trip and I dont plan on staying over night. I wish there was something a little more central located. No way I'd host one, seems like a big waste of firewood to me, whole bunch of guys cutting cookies for 2 days out of nice hard wood... I wish I had firewood as good as they are waisting. 

BTW, just scored a nice Husqvarna 285CD from the trading post. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## olyman

Marshy said:


> No GTG for me, too far away. I'd have about 6 hours of drive time round trip and I dont plan on staying over night. I wish there was something a little more central located. No way I'd host one, seems like a big waste of firewood to me, whole bunch of guys cutting cookies for 2 days out of nice hard wood... I wish I had firewood as good as they are waisting.
> 
> BTW, just scored a nice Husqvarna 285CD from the trading post. Pics when it arrives.


 marshy,,,the gtg I go to,,alllll the things created there,,get used,,as firewood by the property owners..................................its 6 hrs round trip for me,,and I find it to be ok distance. there are people at it, from a 8 hr drive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ONE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshy

I'd like to go, just highly doubt I'll get a green flag from the wife to have a family free day to go play with chainsaws "with people who I barely know". I already know the look I'd get trying to explain that one, I've seen it before.

I'm sure the wood still gets burnt but a lot is waisted in making chips. I guess thats the cost of having fun...


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> You got to admit that kids just don't go out and play like they used to. We used to drink soda and eat ice cream & still stay thin. Now, they sit in the living room, and they are playing a game with another kid who also stayed in his home.
> 
> We rode bikes, played kickball & running bases & kick the can. We built tree forts in the woods, there was never a dull moment. And we burned a lot of calories.



Very true. I would high tail it out of the house after breakfast and be gone until lunch. Basketball, football, tag, etc all in the same day. Rode my heavy ass cruiser bike everywhere and lived on the top of a steep hill so of course there were routine races to see who could pedal up it the fastest. I don't remember drinking a lot of sodas though. We were poor as hell so lots of water lol.

I don't really think it's about exercising. I've seen fat road bike riders all done up in the latest tighty wighty bike shorts/shirts riding super duper expensive bikes. Why don't they all look like Lance Armstrong? There's fat people doing manual labor jobs. How can that be possible!? Without the proper diet all else means nothing. Researchers have tested diets that restrict calories consumed. Subjects experienced modest weight loss then gained the weight right back. Read about the Women's Health Initiative. One of the largest and most expensive trial ever conducted. Almost 50k women enrolled and 20k randomly chosen. They ate a low fat diet with lots of fruits, veggies, and fiber. After SEVEN years they lost an average of ONE pound each! Their waist circumference actually increased. Reviews of physical activity for weight loss has been shown to be ineffective.

There was a book written way way back in 1825 that stated carbs are what makes people fat. It was supposedly common knowledge until around the late 1950s when Ancel Keys conducted his Seven Countries study. The American Hearth Association took up the banner along with Congress even though the evidence was lacking. The USDA published the first edition of the Dietary Guidelines for Americans that told us to eat less fat and more carbs. This recommendation, made in 1980, is now shown to be the beginning of the obesity epidemic.



olyman said:


> sew their mouth shut,,and see if they lose weight................



That would definitely work. I may not be able to scrounge or see the results of their weight loss if I do that though.



MechanicMatt said:


> I like the T25 ab ripper video, I don't fallow any of the diet [email protected], eat what ever I want. But do the ab video, gotta keep the stomach strong to protect the back. That video is intense. My SIL is a personal trainer and loves the beachbody programs, wife does them and the brazilian butt lift video, wife cracks me up, does two videos a day then asks me to bring home a snack on my way home.....



Looks like we're the same age. Have you tried deadlifts? I used to do a lot of crunches/ab work but my lower back was still a weak link. Probably because of muscle imbalances or just the fact that I've never concentrated on it. Deadlifts has solved my back ailments. That lift will strengthen your whole core.


----------



## Marshy

Strengthening the abs without strengthening the back can cause imbalance and lead to back pain. Need to be doing back extensions.


----------



## MustangMike

It is 40 today, so just got done plowing yesterday's snow which is now heavy wet slush! Glad to have that ATV, it really gets it done!


----------



## Ambull01

Any of you guys use an IR thermometer to measure stove top temps and check for air leaks in your home? There's a deal on one for $13 and I'm about to buy it.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

Ambull01 said:


> Any of you guys use an IR thermometer to measure stove top temps and check for air leaks in your home? There's a deal on one for $13 and I'm about to buy it.



Don't be tryin to derail this thread.

This thread is about diet and exercise. 

I'd like to get one of those, especially for finding heat loss areas.


----------



## Ambull01

1 stihl nut said:


> Don't be tryin to derail this thread.
> 
> This thread is about diet and exercise.
> 
> I'd like to get one of those, especially for finding heat loss areas.



You forgot maple syrup and manly men. 

http://lifehacker.com/fun-and-cheap...hacker/full+(Lifehacker)&utm_content=Netvibes


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Any of you guys use an IR thermometer to measure stove top temps and check for air leaks in your home? There's a deal on one for $13 and I'm about to buy it.


I borrowed one that had the ability to take pictures. The time stamp is wrong...


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I borrowed one that had the ability to take pictures. The time stamp is wrong...
> View attachment 408794



Nice!!! Okay I'm holding out for one like that. Have no idea why the hell I need to take IR pics but I feel like the Predator looking at that.

Never mind. They seem to be a few hundred dollars. Way too much for me.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Nice!!! Okay I'm holding out for one like that. Have no idea why the hell I need to take IR pics but I feel like the Predator looking at that.


 Its a lot of fun for a little while. Then its like, 'meh, cool, whatever'.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Its a lot of fun for a little while. Then its like, 'meh, cool, whatever'.
> 
> View attachment 408799



I don't know, I'm a pretty big dork. I may think that's cool for a long time. What exactly am I looking at? Guessing it's a stove lol. Just wondering because the exit/exhaust pipe has a weird angle.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> I don't know, I'm a pretty big dork. I may think that's cool for a long time. What exactly am I looking at? Guessing it's a stove lol. Just wondering because the exit/exhaust pipe has a weird angle.


 
My woodstove. It has a side exit and has about a 30* slope up to the flue about 6' away. If you look closely in the darp area you can see the outline of my dog.

Here is the oil boiler and a circulator pump running.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, which is why exercise isn't that effective with reducing weight. You have to spend a ton of time doing it. Also, vigorous exercise will increase your appetite. That's probably where they got the phrase "work up an appetite." How long is the damn government/health agencies going to champion the eat less fat/salt, exercise more slogan and stand back while the nation gets heavier and heavier!?



Diet is king. The right exercise helps build muscle. Muscle burns calories. To that point when I was lifting heavy a lot in my early 20's I ate tons of protein and veggies and my weight was right around 200lbs. The day I started exercising and was fat I weighed 200lbs. 6 months later I still weighted 200lbs but my body composition was very very different. Interesting how that works. To that point exercise and diet are the key to staying healthy. Individually they help but nothing of value really happens unless you put the two together.



SteveSS said:


> Nah, keep on going. You have at least another full day to go before you surpass the maple syrup derail.



I missed the maple syrup derail. Wish I would have been checking in for that one.



MechanicMatt said:


> I like the T25 ab ripper video, I don't fallow any of the diet [email protected], eat what ever I want. But do the ab video, gotta keep the stomach strong to protect the back. That video is intense. My SIL is a personal trainer and loves the beachbody programs, wife does them and the brazilian butt lift video, wife cracks me up, does two videos a day then asks me to bring home a snack on my way home.....



The whole T25 program is great. Doing the entire program not just one video helps balance out muscle imbalances. I have yet to finish an entire workout without doing the modified version of one of the exercises.

On a side note this is the first time I have used multi-quote and it is pretty slick.


----------



## SteveSS

Marshy said:


> My woodstove. It has a side exit and has about a 30* slope up to the flue about 6' away. If you look closely in the darp area you can see the outline of my dog.
> 
> Here is the oil boiler and a circulator pump running.
> View attachment 408812


I'd love to have one of the FLIR units. They sure don't price them for the typical homeowner though.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> My woodstove. It has a side exit and has about a 30* slope up to the flue about 6' away. If you look closely in the darp area you can see the outline of my dog.
> 
> Here is the oil boiler and a circulator pump running.
> View attachment 408812



That's awesome. Wish those things were cheaper. Why isn't the doggie letting off heat? Guessing it's not the intended target.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> On a side note this is the first time I have used multi-quote and it is pretty slick.


said in his best lann-caster amish accent.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Diet is king. The right exercise helps build muscle. Muscle burns calories. To that point when I was lifting heavy a lot in my early 20's I ate tons of protein and veggies and my weight was right around 200lbs. The day I started exercising and was fat I weighed 200lbs. 6 months later I still weighted 200lbs but my body composition was very very different. Interesting how that works. To that point exercise and diet are the key to staying healthy. Individually they help but nothing of value really happens unless you put the two together.
> 
> On a side note this is the first time I have used multi-quote and it is pretty slick.



Isn't it crazy how people start to exercise to lose weight? They usually start walking/jogging first. Calorie expenditure from running isn't that great, especially for overweight people new to running. They don't have the stamina to run long/fast enough to make a noticeable dent in calorie expenditure. Muscles burn calories throughout the day. On another note, I tried to post this last night but my phone was acting up. I'm going to put my wife on a low carb, high fat diet. Somehow I must do this without her knowing it's an experiment for weight loss. 

Yep, multi quote is awesome! As someone mentioned, I'm a jabber mouth. Without multi quote I would have hit 2k posts by now.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> said in his best lann-caster amish accent.




nah... I grew up outside of Pittsburgh ya jagoff only lived in lann-caster for a few years. Them amish sure do talk funny dont ya know.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> That's awesome. Wish those things were cheaper. Why isn't the doggie letting off heat? Guessing it's not the intended target.


 The most accurate part in the picture is at the cross hairs and is displayed at the top. Everything else outside that is basically an estimation and just for reference so you can compare and look for a large temperature difference. Her surface temperature is the lowest thing in the pucture so she doesnt stand out, just blends in with the floor. The FLIR refreshes and automatically adjusts the temperature scale on the bottom and the collors in the picture based on the greatest temperature difference being picked up by the optic.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Isn't it crazy how people start to exercise to lose weight?
> Yep, multi quote is awesome! As someone mentioned, I'm a jabber mouth. Without multi quote I would have hit 2k posts by now.



It is funny people want to lose weight so they exercise. I only keep an eye on my weight so that I know it isn't going up or down to quickly. I would adjust my food intake based on my goals. My goals are usually to improve body composition and to get stronger, neither of which rely on the number on the scale. 

Here I am not using multi quote and padding my post count.


----------



## MustangMike

Exercise also strengthens your heart & lungs, and raises your good cholesterol. It is a very important part of your life, although it does not have to be as intense as most of us make it.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Exercise also strengthens your heart & lungs, and raises your good cholesterol. It is a very important part of your life, although it does not have to be as intense as most of us make it.



Speaking of exercise, it's not looking like I'll be able to run the chainsaw this week. I was planning taking the day off tomorrow to cut more of the downed trees but the coming snow may change my plans. SOB! I've been cutting wood at least once a week for a while now, I'm going to feel all empty inside if my routine is interrupted.


----------



## mainewoods

mainewoods said:


> Better go cut them trees Ambull before the tree huggers get 'em!


----------



## mainewoods

Don't let a little snow stop ya. Some of my most memorable days was cuttin' in the snow.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 408848



Death to all tree hugging hippies!!!! Except that one hottie you posted here, the one wearing all green hugging a tree.

It's the driving back part that I'm a little leery about. Especially in the top heavy, rear wheel drive van.

BTW, have you started on your recovery? I know nothing about the steps/recovery necessary after a heart attack.


----------



## zogger

Freeking hurricane here! Just started, wasn't supposed to until tomorrow morning. I mean it's raining and loud. wicked wind. It hit 71 today, but tomorrow night and the next supposed to be low or mid 20s. 

My weather alert radio broke a few days ago, so I went and got a radioshack one, wouldn't hold a charge worth beans, so went to wally world, they had two battery backup midlands on the shelf, just basic plug in ones with that S.A.M.E. deal. I snagged one and got it hopefully programmed in correctly. DO NOT want to be without tornado warning device. I think I am going to order the same company multiband multi power portable one, the ER300, as well. Most of these portable ones use NiMH, but the midland uses replaceable lithium ion, much mo bettah.

Ya'all further east and up the coast, if this stuff hits you as ice or sleet or snow, be prepared, she's a doozy.

Oh ya, scrounge, scoped out about half a dozen smaller sweetgum and elms this afternoon, standing dead, 6-10 inch. Small enough diameter to cut to size and stack as-is, no splitting. They'll fit in the door, good enough. Try to get those this weekend maybe. Haven't cut any for over a month now, sucks.


----------



## mainewoods

If nothing else Ambull, you can cut them tree's down, cut 'em into rounds and stack them . Be already for ya when the weather breaks. There is talk of a "warm up" coming next week.You will be that much further ahead of the game. Bring a small load back with ya, good to have weight in the van for traction.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> If nothing else Ambull, you can cut them tree's down, cut 'em into rounds and stack them . Be already for ya when the weather breaks. There is talk of a "warm up" coming next week.You will be that much further ahead of the game. Bring a small load back with ya, good to have weight in the van for traction.



That's true. I'll have to call the lady tomorrow and see if I can come by. She'll think I'm crazy asking to cut trees in the snow. Probably already things I'm nuts when I cut wood the last time with temps below 0 factoring in wind chill lol. I was sweating my butt off too.


----------



## mainewoods

I started on my recovery the minute I left the hospital. It isn't pleasant, a cardiac diet is awful. Already lost 12 lbs. and am ready to cut some wood. Doc has to give the ok first, can't go back to work until then. I did split some wood today with one hand. Not supposed to use my left arm, that's where they ran the 4' long snake up my vein to put in the stent. I already feel better than I have in a while. DO NOT SELF DIAGNOSE!!Listen to your body.


----------



## mainewoods

Just as soon as I am medically cleared , I am dropping a bunch of sugar maple before the sap starts flowing. Darn good cardio cuttin' wood in 2 feet of snow( the snow pack has finally started to settle some).


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I started on my recovery the minute I left the hospital. It isn't pleasant, a cardiac diet is awful. Already lost 12 lbs. and am ready to cut some wood. Doc has to give the ok first, can't go back to work until then. I did split some wood today with one hand. Not supposed to use my left arm, that's where they ran the 4' long snake up my vein to put in the stent. I already feel better than I have in a while. DO NOT SELF DIAGNOSE!!Listen to your body.



12 lbs! Nice. One hand splitting, yous a bad man sir. No way I could do that. 

4' of something going up my vein, no thanks. No more soda for me. 



mainewoods said:


> Just as soon as I am medically cleared , I am dropping a bunch of sugar maple before the sap starts flowing. Darn good cardio cuttin' wood in 2 feet of snow( the snow pack has finally started to settle some).



2' feet of snow here would be a state wide emergency.


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> I am dropping a bunch of sugar maple before the sap starts flowing.


Damit man!


----------



## mainewoods

Besides, the deer are eating me out of house and home. Need to give them some tops to feed on, save on grain. They love sugar maple and white ash branches.


----------



## MountainHigh

wow mainewoods ... make sure that stent has settled into place real well before you start flailing around those arms.

Fixed the clutch on my 346xp today. I've been looking for another excuse to buy a new saw but that little beast just keeps on kicking.

All you guys with tons of snow this season, we really need some steady snowfall in the mountains here - got bit by a mosquito yesterday while basking in the sun


----------



## dancan

You guys want to chip in and get Clint one of these 







Or one of these 






So he can do some more one handed splitting .
Shhhh , don't tell him ...


----------



## mainewoods

Not much effort went into it. Frozen solid ash splits when you just look at it. Can't be much worse than going up and down stairs, like the cardio therapist suggests. Maybe I'm "self diagnosing" again.


----------



## mainewoods

That's not a bad idea,Dan. Didn't know they made a screw splitter for a drill. Or is that another RonCo product?


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> 12 lbs! Nice. One hand splitting, yous a bad man sir. No way I could do that.
> 
> 4' of something going up my vein, no thanks. No more soda for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 2' feet of snow here would be a state wide emergency.



Two feet of snow here would mean it had gotten wicked cold, so, it would most likely be a mass casuality event. Car wrecks, people burning fires in sinks and bath tubs and waste baskets, every water pipe froze and broken, out of control fires then, all the electric out from downed trees and lines, and mucho etc, etc.

Of course, if one had a snowmobile, you could make some nice coin being a taxi...HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## mainewoods

Truthfully I only did a small amount. Sharpened it good and just lifted it and dropped it. Not much force behind it. I gotta touch some wood other than to shove it in the stove. They said I could lift 10 lbs. A 6 lb' axe head and the handle weighed under that.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull you hit it right on the head. Soda, is one of the worse offenders there is. Alcohol is a close second but I ain't even going there. The wife could be looking over my shoulder!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Just as soon as I am medically cleared , I am dropping a bunch of sugar maple before the sap starts flowing. Darn good cardio cuttin' wood in 2 feet of snow( the snow pack has finally started to settle some).



Wish we had some here, I miss making syrup. Never made a lot, couple gallons a year or so from a big hard maple in the front yard, but man, it sucked down the wood to keep the sap boiling.

Maybe you got a friend up there would like to vampire those trees out for sugar? Like 20 taps on one tree? Then cut them down later?

When I was up there, I had a thought, what a wonderful beverage alternative to pop, just tap, pasteurize and bottle it. As-is, it's sweet enough fresh tapped. Eliminate that whole boiling it down to concentrate it step, and serve a different market, competition for the flavored bottled water products.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> Not much effort went into it. Frozen solid ash splits when you just look at it. Can't be much worse than going up and down stairs, like the cardio therapist suggests. Maybe I'm "self diagnosing" again.



lol - if you had any damage, *it will take time to heal*. You may be lucky as you got blood thinned down pretty quick, so recovery will be shorter than full on heart attack where the heart muscle had significant damage. That's why they say carry aspirin and chomp a couple at first sign of heart attack - Aspirin thins the blood fast. 

Think of it like any muscle, if oxygen got cut off, it had cell damage, and that takes time to heal properly - but unlike a butt cheek or leg muscle, when the heart muscle has been damaged, *the whole body is affected *and will just say NO-F'ING-WAY BUDDY to anything that is too much for it to handle! 

Push ups or any major pushing movement are a definite no-no until things are well healed! This is one time when you definitely don't want to rush into doing too much too fast. Gentle walks is advise I got, increasing length and speed a little each day to your tolerance. Resist the desire to push the envelope hard. Give it time to rest and heal.


----------



## Erik B

Seeing the topic went to syrup a few pages back, has anyone tried hickory syrup? I tried some couple weeks ago and it wasn't bad. I heard it is made using the bark of the hickory.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> That's not a bad idea,Dan. Didn't know they made a screw splitter for a drill. Or is that another RonCo product?



No , not a RonCo LOL
Found it on the web https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/334995323/firewood-splitter , no affiliation etc ...

Don't they say 3 bottles of suds per day are ok for males , I'm sure they do but to be safe I stick with 2 .
2 of these

http://boxingrock.ca/content/vicars-cross



All in good time Clint , take as long as it takes .


----------



## mainewoods

You are right Mountain. I received all the warnings too, plus a bottle of Nitro. I should know better but old habits ( what the heck does the DR. know) die hard.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Seeing the topic went to syrup a few pages back, has anyone tried hickory syrup? I tried some couple weeks ago and it wasn't bad. I heard it is made using the bark of the hickory.


No but birch syrup is excellent. Also black ash sap is quite tasty.


----------



## svk

Well I made it over 12 hours without checking into AS. Didn't think it was possible LOL. Only had 2.5 pages to read on here.


----------



## mainewoods

Actually Dan, 2 - 12oz. beers are recommended for men, and 1 for a woman. 1 more than that negates all of the positive affects. 4 puts you in the same category of someone who drinks heavily( damage wise).


----------



## svk

Speaking of manly man derails, here's one. 

My grandpa had an Italian friend who joined the mob in the 30's. A few years later he came through town on the run as he crossed the mob. He literally had about 50 Bulova and similar watches (ie "Hey kid, wanna buy a watch?"). He gave two of them to my grandpa. 

A few years later the mob caught up to him out in Colorado. Guy walks into the bar he was working at and shoots him point blank. He jumped over the bar and strangled his assailant to death before he died.


----------



## mainewoods

Look what I've done. Derailed my own thread!!!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Look what I've done. Derailed my own thread!!!



Yes, but I learned a lot with the derailing! If I ever get a half off coupon for the three gal special at Madame Wu's, I'm using it while I can!


----------



## dancan

So , 2 bottles , I'm good 
About that recovery thing and restrictions , did I ever tell you guys about a fellow that had a 0% weight bearing restriction and how he bought 2 full size watermellons while on crutches ????? Or the fellow that just got off of restrictions but still needed a cane to walk with went up a ladder and did some patching on a roof the day before torrential rains came or go cut some fence posts with a handsaw in one hand and a cane in the other ???


----------



## zogger

Erik B said:


> Seeing the topic went to syrup a few pages back, has anyone tried hickory syrup? I tried some couple weeks ago and it wasn't bad. I heard it is made using the bark of the hickory.



My hickory here, shagbark, it's the dark oily heartwood that has that wonderful bacon/smoky smell to it. But, never tapped one, no idea what the raw sap in a big bucket would be like.


----------



## mainewoods

Everything in moderation, as they say. Except for scrounging firewood!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Everything in moderation, as they say. Except for scrounging firewood!


Here here!


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> You are right Mountain. I received all the warnings too, plus a bottle of Nitro. I should know better but old habits ( what the heck does the DR. know) die hard.



Ya I guess you got the talking too as well eh! 

I'll leave you with one final thought on this (ok, actually 2 final thoughts). Around the time I had my stress related full-on heart attack some years back, a business associate also had a mild heart attack (cause he got blood thinned down in under an hour), unlike me in denial, that tried to sleep off the intense pain for 6+ hours and did more significant damage to the heart - doh. The associate got a stent or two and took all his recommended meds diligently, but didn't make any changes to his diet, lose any weight or pay any heed to an exercise program. Long and short is, he just had a second mild heart attack but when the cardio doc went fishing in his chest again, the blockages were now MUCH worse. Prognosis - he has to get quadruple bypass - and that can really ruin your day.

Moral of the story, stay on the straight and narrow (good diet and exercise) to further enjoy your years, until you've truly had enough of this old world, then binge to your hearts content on all the crap you want to stuff down your pie hole, and go out with a belly full of cheesecake and greezy fries and a chest *bang* of notable proportions


----------



## MustangMike

We have had so much snow here, with ground cover for so long, I am hoping that it will put a damper on the tick population, which has been out of control here with all kinds of diseases (new ones ever few years).

They blamed lack of snow for the increase, so we don't have that problem this year!


----------



## mainewoods

Maybe it will kill all the PI you guys "down south" have to deal with. Must be a pain scrounging PI covered trees.


----------



## SteveSS

It definitely is a pain. I had previously never had a reaction to it in my life. Last summer I got it twice. That stuff is just miserable. I hope to get a lot of it eradicated this year.


----------



## MustangMike

We got pockets of PI around here also. Big hairy vines going up the tree. I try to make sure the chips are going away from me when I cut it.

There is some of it in my yard, tough to get rid of, likes to come up at the borders, and it the dogs get in it, you can catch it from petting them.


----------



## olyman

zogger said:


> Wish we had some here, I miss making syrup. Never made a lot, couple gallons a year or so from a big hard maple in the front yard, but man, it sucked down the wood to keep the sap boiling.
> 
> Maybe you got a friend up there would like to vampire those trees out for sugar? Like 20 taps on one tree? Then cut them down later?
> 
> When I was up there, I had a thought, what a wonderful beverage alternative to pop, just tap, pasteurize and bottle it. As-is, it's sweet enough fresh tapped. Eliminate that whole boiling it down to concentrate it step, and serve a different market, competition for the flavored bottled water products.


 up here,,even in a normal year,,youd have to take it down a ways, as the flavor is a smite thin straight out of the tree........


----------



## olyman

mainewoods said:


> Everything in moderation, as they say. Except for scrounging firewood!


----------



## olyman

Moral of the story, stay on the straight and narrow (good diet and exercise) to further enjoy your years, until you've truly had enough of this old world, then binge to your hearts content on all the crap you want to stuff down your pie hole, and go out with a belly full of cheesecake and greezy fries and a chest *bang* of notable proportions [/QUOTE]
heart attack café in AZ???


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> We got pockets of PI around here also. Big hairy vines going up the tree. I try to make sure the chips are going away from me when I cut it.
> 
> There is some of it in my yard, tough to get rid of, likes to come up at the borders, and it the dogs get in it, you can catch it from petting them.


Oh yeah....even when you try to be careful the dogs can still sabotage you.


----------



## mainewoods

Well if any of you guy's ever want a PI free cutting experience, come on up here. There's plenty of wood to keep you busy. Just aim for the top of that ridge!


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like mostly new growth Clint, was it logged, or did it use to be something else?


----------



## mainewoods

It is the east edge of my property line. My neighbor had the clearing logged 5 years ago. I have been selectively cutting this piece for a while, and the new growth is getting ahead of me.


----------



## dancan

Clint , if you were closer I've got an FS550 and an RX265 that would lop that new growth just for fun then Zogger could follow behind me with some loppers and turn it into firewood


----------



## mainewoods

That's just one small piece I have already harvested. It grows fast up on the mountain


----------



## MustangMike

I love pics of the Mtns!


----------



## mainewoods

My latest wood road I've been cutting firewood from.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> My latest wood road I've been cutting firewood from.
> View attachment 409095


Those woods look just like MN but the hills have double to triple the elevation.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ohhh I wish the snow and the cold slowed down the PI. Never has around me. I am good to get it a few times a year.

Clint if I come all the way up there, I am going hunting first, cutting wood second. Actually that sounds like one heck of a road trip. 

How early does the snow start up there... July or August?


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Clint , if you were closer I've got an FS550 and an RX265 that would lop that new growth just for fun then Zogger could follow behind me with some loppers and turn it into firewood


Robo-lopper:


----------



## mainewoods

We have 2 seasons up here, Winter and July.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> We have 2 seasons up here, Winter and July.



I honestly don't remember, but you might. Which year and following winter up there in the 70s did it freeze/frost at least one day per month, then the super long winter with snow, september to following june?


----------



## Erik B

zogger said:


> My hickory here, shagbark, it's the dark oily heartwood that has that wonderful bacon/smoky smell to it. But, never tapped one, no idea what the raw sap in a big bucket would be like.


No tapping necessary for the hickory syrup. I was told it involves getting some bark, washing it then boiling it, put it thru a strainer cloth like a dishcloth, add sugar and one other spice and can when hot. Don't have any ideas on what the amounts are.
Heard the chef at Piggy's restaurant in La Crosse will be starting to use it.


----------



## zogger

Erik B said:


> No tapping necessary for the hickory syrup. I was told it involves getting some bark, washing it then boiling it, put it thru a strainer cloth like a dishcloth, add sugar and one other spice and can when hot. Don't have any ideas on what the amounts are.
> Heard the chef at Piggy's restaurant in La Crosse will be starting to use it.



Just googled it, plenty of recipes and references out there. Interesting, never heard of it before.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Robo-lopper:


Certainly makes short work of it!

Philbert


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> I love pics of the Mtns!



Last Winter about 100yds from my front door ...


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Ohhh I wish the snow and the cold slowed down the PI. Never has around me. I am good to get it a few times a year.
> 
> Clint if I come all the way up there, I am going hunting first, cutting wood second. Actually that sounds like one heck of a road trip.
> 
> How early does the snow start up there... July or August?


 i ''ll drive N_A. we can hunt from Clint's back porch.


----------



## nomad_archer

Now that sounds like a plan.


----------



## svk

Clint's back yard.


----------



## Marshy

LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Holy Crap, where was that taken???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Holy Crap, where was that taken???


No clue saw it on the internet


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Clint's back yard.
> 
> View attachment 409205



Does waiting to use the outhouse?

Philbert


----------



## Oldman47

Have a look at the top of the hill. Those are some very tame deer with a guy in a bright red jacket only 50 feet away.


----------



## zogger

This is pretty close to the ultimate scrounge vehicle or bugout zombie apocalypse buggy. Russian dotmil off road go any dang place arctic to the swamps...another one on the "hit the lottery" bucket list!

http://transport-ttm.com/en/production/ttm4902/?ItemID=1446


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Found this tonight. (The thing for carrying logs, not the chest.)
> 
> View attachment 408337



Nice old two-man log carrier...like the rustic look of it. Would look cool hanging on a cabin wall or outside on a front covered porch.


----------



## USMC615

MountainHigh said:


> Last Winter about 100yds from my front door ... View attachment 409184



Nice...sure beats looking at your neighbors front/back yard...in a friggin subdivision, Lol. That's heaven right there.


----------



## svk

I hope someone is scrounging today. No cutting here as kids have soccer practice. Planning on taking a few days off next week to start laying it in 

Just added everything up from my wood log. Since January 1 I've put about 13 1/2 cords on the ground and about 3 1/2 hand split so far. I've got some work to do.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> Nice...sure beats looking at your neighbors front/back yard...in a friggin subdivision, Lol. That's heaven right there.



What is the 615 in your name?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I hope someone is scrounging today. No cutting here as kids have soccer practice. Planning on taking a few days off next week to start laying it in
> 
> Just added everything up from my wood log. Since January 1 I've put about 13 1/2 cords on the ground and about 3 1/2 hand split so far. I've got some work to do.



10" of snow put the sawing on hold for a bit but splittin some we brought in earlier. could have sold 4-5 cords the last couple of days but can't get it split fast enough.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> 10" of snow put the sawing on hold for a bit but splittin some we brought in earlier. could have sold 4-5 cords the last couple of days but can't get it split fast enough.


If a wood seller played his cards right you could make a mint selling wood during mid winter. Those who need it will pay anything.


----------



## svk

A friend of mine fell victim to the cord/face cord advertising. He needed a little more wood to get through the winter (he's several hours from me otherwise I'd bring him wood). Sees an ad for seasoned oak for $140 a cord. Tells the guy he'll take 4 cords. (I told him there's no way anyone would sell oak that cheap)

You guessed it, guy shows up with 4 FACE cords and it was split in August. He took it as that will tide him through the spring (he's got an OWB so it will burn) but certainly won't be buying any more from this dude.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> If a wood seller played his cards right you could make a mint selling wood during mid winter. Those who need it will pay anything.


 i have a 1/3 cord stacked out front of nice dead oak but not dry enough to burn. at least two people stop everyday inquiring about it.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> What is the 615 in your name?



...month/day of birth. Something kinda simple to remember, lol.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> ...month/day of birth. Something kinda simple to remember, lol.



Thought it was your current/former MOS. Was about to say I've never heard of a three digit Marine MOS.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Thought it was your current/former MOS. Was about to say I've never heard of a three digit Marine MOS.



My MOS was 6333...Avionics/Electrical on A-6/E Intruders, EA-6/B Prowlers. Served from '86-'94.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> My MOS was 6333...Avionics/Electrical on A-6/E Intruders, EA-6/B Prowlers. Served from '86-'94.



So Pensacola, FL? Must have been a nice MOS school.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> So Pensacola, FL? Must have been a nice MOS school.



School at NAS Memphis/Millington...just a little over a year in school. Then to 2nd MAW, Cherry Point, NC.


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounging today but Pioneerguy600 and I did have a chance to meet Cantdog (Robin) this afternoon .
It was a great afternoon with plenty of tales over a few beers so that trumps scrounging any day of the week 
I sure hope that the rest of you Southerners are just as nice LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Finally broke freezing today, can't remember when I have seen so many people out scrounging firewood. I don't know how many even asked, but there is wood down everywhere. Tree co. is trimming limbs and problem trees in full force, and pick up trucks were lined up along side the road gathering it up. One guy had one of those truck bed mounted hoists and was loading up the big pieces. They work pretty darn good for getting a load of firewood. His had a 12v winch attached.


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> Finally broke freezing today, can't remember when I have seen so many people out scrounging firewood. I don't know how many even asked, but there is wood down everywhere. Tree co. is trimming limbs and problem trees in full force, and pick up trucks were lined up along side the road gathering it up. One guy had one of those truck bed mounted hoists and was loading up the big pieces. They work pretty darn good for getting a load of firewood. His had a 12v winch attached.
> 
> View attachment 409673



Pretty slick hoist setup... Other than a tommy-lift tail gate, next best thing I would think. Good for those folks to get the wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Swung a motor into a camry today, then hauled and stacked the weeks worth of firewood inside the basement. I gotta get my but in gear, been turning too many wrenches and not sawing enough.


----------



## mainewoods

Unfortunately all the scrounging I saw today was out of urgent necessity. Every one was out, or very nearly, out of wood. Stopped and took a little poll. Wasn't good.


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> Unfortunately all the scrounging I saw today was out of urgent necessity. Every one was out, or very nearly, out of wood. Stopped and took a little poll. Wasn't good.



At least the wood was gotten...surely was not enough to satisfy all...hopefully kids or the elderly will have heat tonight and for the next few days or so.


----------



## mainewoods

90% of the wood was sugar maple. The tree crews were pretty nice about it too. They dropped just about all the wood on the road side of the snow banks for easier pick up. Better than climbing over 6' snow banks. Temp was -6 when they started but most got there at day break. They knew there was going to be competition. Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

svk said:


> Found this tonight. (The thing for carrying logs, not the chest.)
> 
> View attachment 408337



Those tongs always make me think of the front legs on a woodtick.

You should cut off the handle and mount it on the wall next to a deer rack with the tongs sticking straight out. When someone asks you what it is, you can tell them it's a woodtick you shot a couple years back and had mounted. 

Those MN woodticks.......they're huge.


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> 90% of the wood was sugar maple. The tree crews were pretty nice about it too. They dropped just about all the wood on the road side of the snow banks for easier pick up. Better than climbing over 6' snow banks. Temp was -6 when they started but most got there at day break. They knew there was going to be competition. Early bird gets the worm.



Good for the early birds. Probably a sad deal for the late show ups. Temps -6...unreal. I've never seen nothing like temps that low and you folks are used to these extremes. I couldn't even imagine...


----------



## USMC615

1 stihl nut said:


> Those tongs always make me think of the front legs on a woodtick.
> 
> You should cut off the handle and mount it on the wall next to a deer rack with the tongs sticking straight out. When someone asks you what it is, you can tell them it's a woodtick you shot a couple years back and had mounted.
> 
> Those MN woodticks.......they're huge.



Good one...helluva blood suckin trophy...and no Lyme Disease. Lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Last summer,my father hired MustangMike and I to run our saws all day clearing some land he was hired to build on. We dragged it all out to theside of the road, you shoulda seen the locals gobble it up. Free wood is hard to beat. If it wasn't two hours from my place, I would had two years of wood from that one job. I know my uncle has a pic of all the saws we brought to do the job.


----------



## MustangMike

At MechanicMatt's Request:


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the wood was taken before I got to take a picture. They were taking it as fast as we could bring it out there.


----------



## dancan

Well , a sunny and hot day up here so a great day to scrounge up a bit of wood 
My friend had his tractor ready with a logging winch .







We had to add some extensions to the cable to get to the trees , good thing I had the UTV skiddah cable and straps LOL











Pioneerguy600 showed up and we rigged up a couple of leaners then pulled them over .
















We cleared the way to get to a big dying spruce and gave it a WestCoast Humbolt EastCoast style with an 026 .
















Nice stump jump eh ??











We got pile of trees cut , some good for firewood , a couple of logs I can saw a few planks out of and a lot of bonfire wood .
The best part of today's scrounge is that my friend is gonna do the cleanup this week and get his son to junk up the firewood for me


----------



## Deleted member 83629

how is that scrounging that is logging


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Well , a sunny and hot day up here so a great day to scrounge up a bit of wood
> My friend had his tractor ready with a logging winch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to add some extensions to the cable to get to the trees , good thing I had the UTV skiddah cable and straps LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneerguy600 showed up and we rigged up a couple of leaners then pulled them over .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cleared the way to get to a big dying spruce and gave it a WestCoast Humbolt EastCoast style with an 026 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stump jump eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got pile of trees cut , some good for firewood , a couple of logs I can saw a few planks out of and a lot of bonfire wood .
> The best part of today's scrounge is that my friend is gonna do the cleanup this week and get his son to junk up the firewood for me



Cool...nice, clear pics.


----------



## dancan

Jakewells , not my trees and I get the wood


----------



## MustangMike

It is all good!!!! Just keep the pics coming.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

nice scrounge through to muddy to do anything here , a man would get himself marred up past his stomach in this crap.


----------



## dancan

No mud season in sight for a bit here LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Reminds me of how much I DON'T miss limbin' spruce,fir and hemlock.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> It is all good!!!! Just keep the pics coming.



Thanks Mike , I just grab my phone and take a pic when I get a chance , I miss a lot of stuff but hope to get a couple of nice ones so I can put a story together .
I've learned a lot by looking at other peoples pics and I hope others may gain from mine .
I can tell you that my friends 16 yr old was ear to ear smiles all afternoon running the tractor and winch .
Clint this fir and spruce is great , I don't have to do the limbin' or buckin'


----------



## mainewoods

My favorite kind of conifer!


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Reminds me of how much I DON'T miss limbin' spruce,fir and hemlock.








I'm knot quite sure about what you speak of Clint ...


----------



## MustangMike

Now that is NOT a limbing saw!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

anything saw can be a limbing saw you just need strong limbs to limb with it


----------



## MustangMike

Exactly!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

dancan said:


> I'm knot quite sure about what you speak of Clint ...



Holy smokes. That brings back the nightmares of the trees I took down in my back yard. I hope I never have to deal with those gain. All the pines on my property came down along with a huge maple. I truly dislike pines. There was something like 7 pines I took down that weekend. I have no idea why they were planeted they way they were.

Front yard before we started on the pine in the front yard and the maple on the side of the garage. This was just getting started. But there was a lot of limbing to do that day.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Holy smokes. That brings back the nightmares of the trees I took down in my back yard. I hope I never have to deal with those gain. All the pines on my property came down along with a huge maple. I truly dislike pines. There was something like 7 pines I took down that weekend. I have no idea why they were planeted they way they were.
> 
> Front yard before we started on the pine in the front yard and the maple on the side of the garage. This was just getting started. But there was a lot of limbing to do that day.
> View attachment 410161
> View attachment 410158
> View attachment 410159
> View attachment 410160


I don't mind true pines at all. Spruce can be a pain with those sharp little needles. 

But I hate balsam! After years of cutting at my hunting cabin I finally don't have any that are an imminent threat to my cabin. Darn things get about 8" dbh and they start breaking off halfway up during a wind storm. I'm never letting one get larger than a Christmas tree within 100 feet of any building ever again.


----------



## mainewoods

Feedin' a skiddah with spruce, for the paper mills in the dead of winter, for 10 years, created a disdain for the " spiny conifer. Pretty decent workout limbing those "spine-iferous" ********for 10 hours, but they did smell great and the spruce gum is excellent. Skiddah took 10-12 trees to a turn, so you humped all day to keep up. One reason this one is still standin' in my yard!


----------



## svk

Definitely a pain to limb. But that white spruce I scrounged up last fall burned great. Had been uprooted for at least 5 years and needles were long gone. 14% moisture all the way through.


----------



## svk

Well the only problem with this warm weather is the trees are going to start moving sap soon and gain weight. I'm thinking I'll take a couple days off later this week and do some more felling.


----------



## mainewoods

I noticed the maple being cut by the tree crew was pretty wet. It has begun up here to some degree. Still 3 ft. of snow in the woods, looks like I won't get any down in time. ****** it.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> I noticed the maple being cut by the tree crew was pretty wet. It has begun up here to some degree. Still 3 ft. of snow in the woods, looks like I won't get any down in time. ****** it.


It's amazing how quick it starts. Last weekend everything was frozen solid and I was even getting ice pockets in the aspen I was splitting. I guess you can't win them all. 

I've got about 3.5 cords of aspen on the ground in 100" lengths. That stuff splits so easy when frozen. Not that it's difficult thawed but still a little more work.


----------



## SteveSS

Seems like we're in the midst of a spring warm up here in mid-mo. It's been warm enough that the mud and slop has firmed up quite a bit. I didn't get any wood cut this weekend, but I did manage to get in 27 holes of golf with my buddy yesterday. Hoping the rest of ya's get some relief soon.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the worst of winter in behind us, and we will see more melting than snow accumulation from here on out, but everything is frozen again this morning, and it will be a while before this snow pack is gone.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Definitely a pain to limb. But that white spruce I scrounged up last fall burned great. Had been uprooted for at least 5 years and needles were long gone. 14% moisture all the way through.



Oh yeah. All the wood in the pictures burnt very nicely. I just hate all the sap that gets everywhere from the pines. I call them all pines since I do not know the difference. I do know once dried they burn just like anything else.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Oh yeah. All the wood in the pictures burnt very nicely. I just hate all the sap that gets everywhere from the pines. I call them all pines since I do not know the difference. I do know once dried they burn just like anything else.


And after a summer or three of being dead the sap dries up pretty well.


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> I think the worst of winter in behind us, and we will see more melting than snow accumulation from here on out, but everything is frozen again this morning, and it will be a while before this snow pack is gone.



Yeah, I think we've turned the corner. Snow piles are really going to go down this week. This weather is nice enough that I don't need to load the stove in the morning to keep the fire going during the day. Just evening fires necessary, provided it's sunny out.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> Yeah, I think we've turned the corner. Snow piles are really going to go down this week. This weather is nice enough that I don't need to load the stove in the morning to keep the fire going during the day. Just evening fires necessary, provided it's sunny out.


Our heat has been shut off since yesterday at lunch. House held high 60's overnight with a low of 30 degrees.


----------



## MustangMike

It is 50 out, I took a break from the taxes and ran outside in a tee shirt!

However, I think we need to get one of these for Clint:


----------



## svk

Its official. I'm taking Wednesday-Friday off work to go to the cabin and cut wood. Hopefully the three plus cords of logs sitting on the ground will have started to free themselves up in the nice weather.

3 days of peace and quiet, except for the saw noise. Beer and cheap microwave dinners will be consumed.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Its official. I'm taking Wednesday-Friday off work to go to the cabin and cut wood. Hopefully the three plus cords of logs sitting on the ground will have started to free themselves up in the nice weather.
> 
> 3 days of peace and quiet, except for the saw noise. Beer and cheap microwave dinners will be consumed.


 beer,,meh..tv dinners may make you fat.................


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> beer,,meh..tv dinners may make you fat.................


Good thing I'm already fat then, nobody will know the difference LOL


----------



## svk

I will be bringing along a good amount of Gatorade. Really makes a difference when you are working.


----------



## mainewoods

No 50 degree weather here, but it hit 36!! Many scroungers at the local transfer station today, picking over the wood piles. Kind of surprising how much wood there was, for winter time. Seems the tree crews were asked, by numerous home owners, to remove the big wood from their lawns.Nice sugar maple and oak for the taking. Check those transfer stations!!!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> However, I think we need to get one of these for Clint . . .


Looks great! How come we did not see more of these?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

That is what I was wondering. Let's see, 1929, the depression ... OK, I get it!

I'm sure a lot of good ideas fell by the wayside. FYI, I get a kick out of the guy wearing a suit & tie!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I will be bringing along a good amount of Gatorade. Really makes a difference when you are working.



I don't know about that. Water's probably sufficient for most. Don't buy into the Gatorade hype.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I don't know about that. Water's probably sufficient for most. Don't buy into the Gatorade hype.


I drink a lot of water in the summer especially but need something with a little taste as well.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I drink a lot of water in the summer especially but need something with a little taste as well.



I know what you mean. I get sick of drinking water after a while. Just read my last post again, sorry for coming across as a know it all/jerk. You probably know by now that's not true, I know very little lol. 

I kind of despise Gatorade. It's just sugar water with some sodium and potassium. Supposedly it may help with prolonged physical activity but most people don't need to be drinking it. My kids hate the day I started to read about what we're putting into our bodies. Now they're not allowed a lot of sugary things. Anyways, good luck with the cutting. Have to get back into my basement and put my power rack together. Bought it for $100!


----------



## nomad_archer

Did you build the power rack you sent me?


----------



## nomad_archer

All this warm weather is making me twitchy. I need the snow to melt and to find a good scrounge. I took the saw down today just to remember what she looked like. I have not run a saw since September. Then with the change of the seasons I have the urge to buy another saw to compliment my 50cc MS271. I still haven't figured out how to convince the wife that I "need" a new saw.


----------



## spike60

I'd be more than twitchy if I went 6 months without running a saw. That's much too long for me. 

I've been lucky that I'm helping on that hillside clear cut we've been doing. I've been running saws every weekend lately. More than just scrounging some wood it gives me the chance to run projects I've built over the winter. Not to mention it's the only form of excersize I get during the winter.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> All this warm weather is making me twitchy. I need the snow to melt and to find a good scrounge. I took the saw down today just to remember what she looked like. I have not run a saw since September. Then with the change of the seasons I have the urge to buy another saw to compliment my 50cc MS271. I still haven't figured out how to convince the wife that I "need" a new saw.


Some times it's better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission. There's a fine line though. 

My new saw is due to arrive on Thursday. Purchased an old Husqvarna 285. My current 3 saw plan is my Jonsered 2159, Husky 365 and the new 285. The 365 is a clunker but still manages to bury the 20" bar so I keep it around. Would like to replace it with a 372 so I have 60, 70 85 cc 3 saw plan.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Did you build the power rack you sent me?



Nah, I was planning to then saw a power rack on CL. It's a TDS rack sold/built by New York Barbell. Did a quick online research to see user response/reviews and all seemed good. Supposed to handle up to 1k lbs which I will never reach lol. Should keep me strong for many years of firewood scrounging.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are doing extreme workouts, water alone is not sufficient. While I do not like all the extra junk in gatorade, it does work. If I need to use it, I cut it 50% with water. When I ride (the bike) I generally use the Hammer products HEED & Perpetuem (50/50).

With water alone you will lack energy and you will cramp. Not one of the people I ride with fill their bottles with just water.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> If you are doing extreme workouts, water alone is not sufficient. While I do not like all the extra junk in gatorade, it does work. If I need to use it, I cut it 50% with water. When I ride (the bike) I generally use the Hammer products HEED & Perpetuem (50/50).
> 
> With water alone you will lack energy and you will cramp. Not one of the people I ride with fill their bottles with just water.



Maybe. I'll probably be called out again for derailing this thread but oh well. I've been lead to believe cramps are caused by dehydration. Turns out that's not really the case. 

http://www.runnersworld.com/injury-prevention-recovery/dehydration-doesnt-cause-muscle-cramps

About needing Gatorade/sports drinks for intense exercise: 

http://www.sfgate.com/health/article/Myth-buster-Sports-drinks-vs-water-3954196.php

There's more studies that show they're not really needed. They are really convenient though.


----------



## nomad_archer

I will have to look into the Hammer products. I just ordered protein powered for my wife and it came with a free tub of a hydration powder with electrolytes, salt and minerals. I may give it a try it when I get a good scrounge and will need to work my butt off. The product is called "Balanced Hydration" by Nutri Force.


----------



## KenJax Tree

During the summer when its really hot all we drink is ice water all day, nobody has flipped over and died yet. All that other crap has too much sugar in it.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull, maybe you should start a nutritional thread.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> All this warm weather is making me twitchy. I need the snow to melt and to find a good scrounge. I took the saw down today just to remember what she looked like. I have not run a saw since September. Then with the change of the seasons I have the urge to buy another saw to compliment my 50cc MS271. I still haven't figured out how to convince the wife that I "need" a new saw.


you don't "need" a new saw you have to "have" a new saw. tell her it's an AS requirement.


----------



## Ambull01

KenJax Tree said:


> During the summer when its really hot all we drink is ice water all day, nobody has flipped over and died yet. All that other crap has too much sugar in it.



Amen



Marshy said:


> Ambull, maybe you should start a nutritional thread.



No thanks. I'm not a scientist, just a finance guy. I'll never be able to speak in scientific terms, if that makes sense. I apologize to everyone that comes to this thread to read about scrounging and instead have to sift through diet/nutrition crap.


----------



## MustangMike

No sugar in the Hammer products. You will get dizzy if U run low on salt, and cramps if your run low on electrolytes.

HEED gives you electrolytes, Perpetuem also gives you some protein. Be careful, while the protein will give you extended energy, you have to make sure you hydrate enough to flush it through your system. That is why I use 50/50. Also, protein will go "bad" if it gets too warm, electrolytes alone (HEED) will not.

Chis, I believe you, I knew you guys were slacking (Ha, Ha, Ha). In reality, you likely take breaks to eat, which give you what you need. Water alone will not.

Often, on an intense bike ride, you just drink, so you need the electrolytes in the bottle.


----------



## MustangMike

On a side note, they tested sports drinks for effectiveness and the winner was BEET JUICE, if you care to drink it!


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I drink beer. Pork chop in every can.


----------



## Marshy

I'm on vacation today, in my PJays and its before noon, Im going to have a beer. BTW, spend some time yesterday shoveling part of my roof.




I'll take scrounging over shoveling any day.


----------



## spike60

Marshy said:


> Some times it's better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission. There's a fine line though.
> 
> My new saw is due to arrive on Thursday. Purchased an old Husqvarna 285. My current 3 saw plan is my Jonsered 2159, Husky 365 and the new 285. The 365 is a clunker but still manages to bury the 20" bar so I keep it around. Would like to replace it with a 372 so I have 60, 70 85 cc 3 saw plan.



You'll like that 285 when you get a chance to run it. Good torquey saw. Nice bark to it also. Sort of a junior 2100.


----------



## Marshy

spike60 said:


> You'll like that 285 when you get a chance to run it. Good torquey saw. Nice bark to it also. Sort of a junior 2100.


Yes, I know. The only difference is a bigger cylinder and piston to make it a 2100. They both share that same sound at idle that sounds like a CR500 ping. I have a 2100 too but its technically my fathers and it needs work so Im not counting it. I REALLY would like to own a 298XP, as far as I can tell its a 2100 but a higher reving saw, and lighter... The 285 will get a 8 pin rim and a 24" bar for now. I wont get into anything bigger than that in most cases. If it pulls the 8 pin rim like a boss I might try a 9 pin rim. Eventually I want to get an Alaskan mill and rip some lumber to build my wife a lean-to for horses.


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> You'll like that 285 when you get a chance to run it. Good torquey saw. Nice bark to it also. Sort of a junior 2100.



I got to run a 2100 at the Georgia GTG and liked it *a lot*. I can see the cult status with it as a classic muscle saw. It didn't seem all that heavy in the hands and had as much power as most guys or situations would ever need.

Have not run a 285 or 288 yet though.


----------



## MountainHigh

New bar dropped my saw weight by almost 1/2 pound - perfectly balanced now. Makes my 562xp feel closer in weight to my 346xp and is easier to maneuver in tight spots. Power without the extra weight is a nice bonus when working all day long.


I'm pretty easy on my gear compared to daily use professionals, but I'll be interested to see how it holds up over pinches and my general use. Not sure what the material is they've plugged into the bar where you see the light coloured oblong ovals, but that's where the weight savings have occurred.

Yesterday's small scrounge (noodled the larger rounds):







-


----------



## spike60

Marshy said:


> Yes, I know. The only difference is a bigger cylinder and piston to make it a 2100. They both share that same sound at idle that sounds like a CR500 ping. I have a 2100 too but its technically my fathers and it needs work so Im not counting it. I REALLY would like to own a 298XP, as far as I can tell its a 2100 but a higher reving saw, and lighter... The 285 will get a 8 pin rim and a 24" bar for now. I wont get into anything bigger than that in most cases. If it pulls the 8 pin rim like a boss I might try a 9 pin rim. Eventually I want to get an Alaskan mill and rip some lumber to build my wife a lean-to for horses.



You going to the upstate NY GTG? I'm planning on bringing my 285 and other saws of that era.


----------



## Marshy

zogger said:


> I got to run a 2100 at the Georgia GTG and liked it *a lot*. I can see the cult status with it as a classic muscle saw. It didn't seem all that heavy in the hands and had as much power as most guys or situations would ever need.
> 
> I have never run a 285, 288 or a 2100 yet though.


I haven't run one yet but come this Friday that will change. From what I've read, the 285 is a 8K RPM motor and the 2100 is 8.5K RPM. The 288 is a whole different animal and is a 12.5K motor. What Im not sure about is if that is under load for the 285 and 2100 or under load. The 288 ways 12,5 WOT and 9,300 under load.


spike60 said:


> You going to the upstate NY GTG? I'm planning on bringing my 285 and other saws of that era.


Probably not. Going to be a hard sell to my wife who stays at home with our 2 kids every day (ages 18 mo and 3 yrs)... I'm just not that keen on driving that far either. Try to imagine that convo, "hey babe, Im going to be gone all day on this day, driving out to Albany area to play with chainsaws. Have fun with the kids, love ya".


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck marshy. Tell me when you have that convo. I check the papers the next to make sure you are still alive.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> I'd be more than twitchy if I went 6 months without running a saw. That's much too long for me.
> 
> I've been lucky that I'm helping on that hillside clear cut we've been doing. I've been running saws every weekend lately. More than just scrounging some wood it gives me the chance to run projects I've built over the winter. Not to mention it's the only form of excersize I get during the winter.


I've got to hand it to you. One of the few sellers of equipment who actually is a "do-er" also


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I've got to hand it to you. One of the few sellers of equipment who actually is a "do-er" also



I don't see how someone could resist the urge to run a chainsaw staring at them everyday.

On another note, are you chomping at the bit about your upcoming scrounge fest?


----------



## MountainHigh

KenJax Tree said:


> During the summer when its really hot all we drink is ice water all day, nobody has flipped over and died yet. All that other crap has too much sugar in it.



Youth is wasted on the young 

Water soluble Electrolytes are essential for everyone and there is a delicate balance between sodium and potassium that under extreme stress, the body can lose in significant quantities, putting all muscle function (including the heart) in jeopardy. The health of the Kidneys and Adrenal glands and often times a persons age, will determine how you hold onto your water soluble minerals and why one person can manage heat exhaustion better than another.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> you don't "need" a new saw you have to "have" a new saw. tell her it's an AS requirement.



But I want an MS441CM or MS461 and neither of those are cheap. Not that I cant swing it I am just having a hard time justifying the need for it since the little 50cc MS271 has gotten the job done with out an issue for the last 3 burning seasons. Thought you guys would have better excuses as to why I have to have a new to me saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

MountainHigh said:


> Youth is wasted on the young
> 
> Water soluble Electrolytes are essential for everyone and there is a delicate balance between sodium and potassium that under extreme stress, the body can lose in significant quantities, putting all muscle function (including the heart) in jeopardy. The health of the Kidneys and Adrenal glands and often times a persons age, will determine how you hold onto your water soluble minerals and why one person can manage heat exhaustion better than another.



That is really interesting. I never thought about that, I just guzzled water. I am going to have to look into getting the stuff mustang mike is using for scrounging/splitting and the other very hard work I do during the warmer months since I sweat like pig and drink water. If I can get more of the good stuff to stay inside so I can keep working I will give it a go.


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> Youth is wasted on the young
> 
> Water soluble Electrolytes are essential for everyone and there is a delicate balance between sodium and potassium that under extreme stress, the body can lose in significant quantities, putting all muscle function (including the heart) in jeopardy. The health of the Kidneys and Adrenal glands and often times a persons age, will determine how you hold onto your water soluble minerals and why one person can manage heat exhaustion better than another.



Interesting. I need to read up on the sodium and potassium balance. 

Since around 1957, there have been no major change in the amount of dietary sodium levels. All this in spite of all the anti-sodium advice. Supposedly this is leading researchers/scientist to believe people will automatically digest a baseline amount of sodium. This sounds very similar to the whole "if you're thirsty it's too late" crap the Marine Corps used to tell me. Turns out drink to your thirst is perfectly adequate. I've always heard a human body is a remarkable machine. When the hell did we become so inefficient we need Gatorade to help us get through a hot day? Do the Maasai warriors wear CamelBaks filled with sports drinks when they're hunting lions?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> On another note, are you chomping at the bit about your upcoming scrounge fest?



Since you asked:
Truck is pointed north and I'm picking up 5 freshly sharpened chains from my local shop shortly. 

I've already got over three cords of 100" logs laying on the ground ready to be bucked. Another 27 trees mentally tagged to fell.

This may be my Husky's last hurrah before getting a L77 top end. Compression (on original 1978 components) is getting low and it's about time for an overhaul. 

Think I can do ten cords in three days?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Since you asked:
> Truck is pointed north and I'm picking up 5 freshly sharpened chains from my local shop shortly.
> 
> I've already got over three cords of 100" logs laying on the ground ready to be bucked. Another 27 trees mentally tagged to fell.
> 
> This may be my Husky's last hurrah before getting a L77 top end. Compression (on original 1978 components) is getting low and it's about time for an overhaul.
> 
> Think I can do ten cords in three days?



Sounds awesome. I think you can do ten cords, IF you drink some type of sports drink to hydrate. 

Just kidding lol. No way I could do 10 cords in three days. I move at a snail's pace.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Sounds awesome. I think you can do ten cords, IF you drink some type of sports drink to hydrate.
> 
> Just kidding lol. No way I could do 10 cords in three days. I move at a snail's pace.


Doing a cord of firewood is easy. It's having to funk around with brush and limbs that takes time.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Doing a cord of firewood is easy. It's having to funk around with brush and limbs that takes time.



I may just be slow because I use semi chisel vs chisel/full chisel.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I may just be slow because I use semi chisel vs chisel/full chisel.


LOL hardly. Think about how much of your day is spend actually on the saw trigger. It's not much.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL hardly. Think about how much of your day is spend actually on the saw trigger. It's not much.



I know, I was just messing around lol. Well, have fun and stay safe. I'm truly jealous. Missed running the saw this past weekend because of NG and may not be able to this weekend if the weather forecast is correct (expecting rain).


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I know, I was just messing around lol. Well, have fun and stay safe. I'm truly jealous. Missed running the saw this past weekend because of NG and may not be able to this weekend if the weather forecast is correct (expecting rain).


I'll send some saw vibes your way when I'm rippin' it up tomorrow.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I'll send some saw vibes your way when I'm rippin' it up tomorrow.



Saw vibes? Is that the true meaning of Bob Marley's song Natural Mystic? You doing all the splitting work by hand?


----------



## MustangMike

Don't the Maasai warriors drink blood mixed with milk??? Chocolate Milk is another "sports drink" some athletes use. Either that, or they take some beef jerky with their water (salt & protein).

When I was in college, they did not understand the importance of hydration. We did a 2.5 hour workout in a heated wrestling room, and were NOT ALLOWED to drink. You often lost 8 lbs between weigh in and weigh out. We often popped handfuls of salt in our mouths afterward to prevent (or get rid of) dizziness.

Also, something I have mentioned before, women are more susceptible to dehydration than men, they generally have less reserves. Keep an eye on them if they are working with you. Dehydration comes on fast, and it is scary. My wife needed an I V a few years ago. She forgot her water bottle & rode too hard, then could not keep it down when she tried to hydrate. Luckily, I called 911 (against her wishes), but if not treated immediately, organ damage will occur.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Don't the Maasai warriors drink blood mixed with milk??? Chocolate Milk is another "sports drink" some athletes use. Either that, or they take some beef jerky with their water (salt & protein).
> 
> When I was in college, they did not understand the importance of hydration. We did a 2.5 hour workout in a heated wrestling room, and were NOT ALLOWED to drink. You often lost 8 lbs between weigh in and weigh out. We often popped handfuls of salt in our mouths afterward to prevent (or get rid of) dizziness.
> 
> Also, something I have mentioned before, women are more susceptible to dehydration than men, they generally have less reserves. Keep an eye on them if they are working with you. Dehydration comes on fast, and it is scary. My wife needed an I V a few years ago. She forgot her water bottle & rode too hard, then could not keep it down when she tried to hydrate. Luckily, I called 911 (against her wishes), but if not treated immediately, organ damage will occur.



I don't know what the hell they drink lol. I know it's probably not Gatorade though. I've read they down a lot of blood and milk. Yep, heard chocolate milk is a great after workout drink.

2.5 hours of wrestling without drinking is freaking nuts.

You know that's weird about women being more susceptible. From what I've seen, more men fell out during ruck marches/in the field. I would think the bigger your body the more susceptible you would be. What does the typical endurance athlete look like?
With your wife, maybe over taxing herself was the main culprit and dehydration was a secondary thing . Maybe I'm just talking out of my butt again lol.


----------



## MustangMike

The EMT's told me what I am repeating here, that is my source.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You doing all the splitting work by hand?


Planning to unless I get into one of those twisty bass turds. I've still got my buddy's DHT on loan for a few more weeks.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The EMT's told me what I am repeating here, that is my source.



Luckily I have never been a heat casualty. Don't remember exactly what it was but Marines had to wear some type of identifier if they ever suffered from any type of heat related ailment. They would always ask who the heat casualties were and these poor guys had to raise their hands. Of course everyone would look at them.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Luckily I have never been a heat casualty. Don't remember exactly what it was but Marines had to wear some type of identifier if they ever suffered from any type of heat related ailment. They would always ask who the heat casualties were and these poor guys had to raise their hands. Of course everyone would look at them.


Heat doesn't bother me but I've gotten wicked sick a few times from migraines caused by too much sun while canoeing.


----------



## wudpirat

HEY ! HEY ! HEY!
Temps near 50 Deg, snow is melting, mud and water everywhere.
And I located my wood splitter, now I have to locate my firewood pile.
Some of the mounds of snow were near four feet, had to put the snow somewhere.
The 3'x20' pine logs across the road are starting to poke out of the snow.
The Dolmar 7900 with the 32" bar is gonna have a good time. Lottsa cutting.
Then have to drag it all home, just across the road. The ATV and trailer will get a workout.
Sorry to derail the tread.


----------



## MustangMike

I never had to worry about dehydration when I was younger, and I did a lot of stupid things. As you get older, you have to be more careful. I almost fell victim a few few years ago, luckily my co-riders spotted it, and escorted me (slowly) home. It is always good to have friends. I thought I was just having an off day, but when I reviewed the days events with them, it became obvious that was not the case. I had hydrated a little too late, and my body was not absorbing it.

I had lost muscle strength, and could not climb a hill. I was fine the next day. I'm more careful now.


----------



## SteveSS

Marshy said:


> I'm on vacation today, in my PJays and its before noon, Im going to have a beer. BTW, spend some time yesterday shoveling part of my roof.
> 
> View attachment 410573
> 
> 
> I'll take scrounging over shoveling any day.


If I ever live in a place that requires the shoveling of roof's......I hope someone shoots me and puts me out of my misery. 

Side note: How in the heck did I miss 4 new pages of this thread? Y'all been busy when I was traveling today.


----------



## MountainHigh

When cutting wood or working out with significant exertion, I always try to carry natural electrolyte sources:

~ A couple of _real_ *Oranges* (not that stuff from a plastic bottle) for *Potassium* and quick acting natural sugars (not to mention all the other good ingredients they contain)

~ A variety of *salty nuts* for *Sodium* and longer burning fuel from healthy fats (not to mention all the other good ingredients they contain)

~ Water


----------



## SteveSS

Man...I'm glad you all are getting some of this warm weather. We've had mid-60's going on 4 or 5 days now. I'm seriously thinking about letting the boiler go out and calling it spring time and start moving the wood pile. Soon as I did that though, we'd have another cold snap.


----------



## SteveSS

When our house was on the market last year, our first viewing was in mid-april. The previous owners still had the boiler burning because it was still pretty chilly. I think we're not going to have that problem this year.


----------



## Philbert

SteveSS said:


> If I ever live in a place that requires the shoveling of roof's......I hope someone shoots me and puts me out of my misery.



Check this guy out (especially around 2:45, and 4:56):



Also:
http://www.bozemandailychronicle.co...cle_fb03a244-4aa2-11e0-a8dc-001cc4c03286.html


Since he uses a modified crosscut saw, I can post these on A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

And just to keep on the topic du'jour......make sure that you all drink plenty of gator-fuel-water in this blistering heat.


----------



## svk

There's less than a foot of snow in the woods around the cabin. My logs are now visible and between the timberjack and a 16# sledge they are now unstuck. There's a total of 40 logs in there. 


Most of these aspen have seen their last sunset. 



Saw is gassed, oiled, and freshly sharpened chain installed. I've got 3/4 gallon of premix and a little over a quart of "bar oil" left. This is the last of non specific oil then I'm on to true bar oil for the duration of my cutting.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> And just to keep on the topic du'jour......make sure that you all drink plenty of gator-fuel-water in this blistering heat.




I stopped at Walmart this afternoon. Food for three days plus three 2-liters of soda and seven Gatorades was $16.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> There's less than a foot of snow in the woods around the cabin. My logs are now visible and between the timberjack and a 16# sledge they are now unstuck. There's a total of 40 logs in there.
> View attachment 410777
> 
> Most of these aspen have seen their last sunset.
> View attachment 410778
> 
> 
> Saw is gassed, oiled, and freshly sharpened chain installed. I've got 3/4 gallon of premix and a little over a quart of "bar oil" left. This is the last of non specific oil then I'm on to true bar oil for the duration of my cutting.


Nice looking stack of logs. That will keep you busy for a day or two.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Nice looking stack of logs. That will keep you busy for a day or two.


I figured one morning worth of work. 40 logs times 4 cuts per log then tip em up and quarter with the Fiskars. But my wife tells me I'm horrible with time estimation so you're probably right.


----------



## MechanicMatt

What do you guys think about smartwater? Uncle Mike, you better take it easy on that bike of yours or I'll whip your arse........ you tooo important to the family dynamic.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> What do you guys think about smartwater? Uncle Mike, you better take it easy on that bike of yours or I'll whip your arse........ you tooo important to the family dynamic.


Smart water rules. I always forget to buy it. It cures a headache and if you drink a bottle before bed you sleep better and wake up feeling better. It makes a difference even from drinking bottled or tap water.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I figured one morning worth of work. 40 logs times 4 cuts per log then tip em up and quarter with the Fiskars. But my wife tells me I'm horrible with time estimation so you're probably right.



Well, you've made your self contractors estimate, we'll find out how close you were when we get the after action report!

No matter what I do, it always takes me longer than I originally thought. Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Well, you've made your self contractors estimate, we'll find out how close you were when we get the after action report!
> 
> No matter what I do, it always takes me longer than I originally thought. Wishful thinking I guess.


As long as the saw starts I should be good. What kills me is when I make firewood from a yard tree and it takes all afternoon to get a cord because most of the time is spent hauling branches around.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> What do you guys think about smartwater? Uncle Mike, you better take it easy on that bike of yours or I'll whip your arse........ you tooo important to the family dynamic.



Never heard of smart water. What makes it smart? Wonder if they're getting it from tap water, I mean a spring? lol.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> I stopped at Walmart this afternoon. Food for three days plus three 2-liters of soda and seven Gatorades was $16.



Soda for the Jack?


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> There's less than a foot of snow in the woods around the cabin



Man that must be nice. I got a little stir crazy the other day and tried to take the 4wd quad for a spin in the yard. It was like a boat out of water, bottomed out instantly, guess I'll have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## MustangMike

Smart water has electrolytes.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Smart water has electrolytes.



The amount seems so small as to be almost worthless though. Guess it's better than drinking nothing at all

Anyways, check out this potential scrounge sir:

https://easternshore.craigslist.org/zip/4884157883.html

I've seen this ad for about a while now. Jeez o whiz! Why can't the bastard just cut it himself and burn it in his yard!?


----------



## MustangMike

My brother swears by the stuff, and he can usually out work anyone I know. He does not know what quit time means.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> My brother swears by the stuff, and he can usually out work anyone I know. He does not know what quit time means.



Do a test on him. Find some bottle water that tastes like smart water (supposedly the electrolytes are just added for taste). See if he/you notice a decrease in performance. I may test it on my wife actually.


----------



## spike60

svk said:


> I've got to hand it to you. One of the few sellers of equipment who actually is a "do-er" also



Thanks Steve. @hamish is another one, so there are a few of us. I'm lucky that an off shoot of my business is a hobby that I really enjoy. That hobby aspect makes me better at what I do and we are "the" saw shop in the area. (plus I can stay busy with saw stuff and let the other guys screw with the lawnmowers lol) Then there's all of the firewood and time in the woods thing that gives me the opportunity to do something useful with the saws. It all fits together pretty good and I recognize that I'm fortunate it works out that way.


----------



## cus_deluxe

MustangMike said:


> Smart water has electrolytes.


its got what plants crave.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> The amount seems so small as to be almost worthless though. Guess it's better than drinking nothing at all
> 
> Anyways, check out this potential scrounge sir:
> 
> https://easternshore.craigslist.org/zip/4884157883.html
> 
> I've seen this ad for about a while now. Jeez o whiz! Why can't the bastard just cut it himself and burn it in his yard!?


We get those clowns around here too....
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/zip/4913632132.html
At least offering a small payment for someone to come get it I suppose.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> We get those clowns around here too....
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/zip/4913632132.html
> At least offering a small payment for someone to come get it I suppose.



Nice lol. That's perfect for a little outside fire pit. Kind of amazes me people will pay to have such small branches taken.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Nice lol. That's perfect for a little outside fire pit. Kind of amazes me people will pay to have such small branches taken.



we used old have an old russian immigrant rent a house from us.he would walk all over our farm picking up branches to bring back and burn.he would saw them up with an old bow saw.(that i still have). people used to trim their trees and drop the limbs/branches off in the front yard. "Pappy" was the ultimate scrounger. this pic is just what he looked like haulin stuff home.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> we used old have an old russian immigrant rent a house from us.he would walk all over our farm picking up branches to bring back and burn.he would saw them up with an old bow saw.(that i still have). people used to trim their trees and drop the limbs/branches off in the front yard. "Pappy" was the ultimate scrounger. this pic is just what he looked like haulin stuff home.



That looks like zogger.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> That looks like zogger.



Ha! Well, not directly on my back, but I have used a packframe and ropes to drag out single logs or bundles of branches.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That looks like zogger.


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> A friend of mine fell victim to the cord/face cord advertising. He needed a little more wood to get through the winter (he's several hours from me otherwise I'd bring him wood). Sees an ad for seasoned oak for $140 a cord. Tells the guy he'll take 4 cords. (I told him there's no way anyone would sell oak that cheap)
> 
> You guessed it, guy shows up with 4 FACE cords and it was split in August. He took it as that will tide him through the spring (he's got an OWB so it will burn) but certainly won't be buying any more from this dude.


I'm taking one of these types to court. 

He and I agreed on $100 per full cord in logs. I would cut, split, stack and measure. So I bought 3 cords in the first load which turned out to be 2 face shy of 3 full. Called him up to inform him and told him I want another 3 full cord as well. Paid him another $300 for the second load and that one ended up being 1 full cord shy of 3. After the first load in invited him out to measure the stack so he could verify. Did the same thing after processing the second load.......

Never heard back from him. He owes me 5 face cord. It took 5 weeks to elicit a response from him in which he basically told me to go **** myself. 

Fortunately I kept all the email correspondence between the 2 of us. I also have pictures of the second load to verify it's volume. I'm filing the papers tomorrow and should have him served on Friday. 

I hate dishonest people. Ignoring me just kept throwing fuel on the fire.


----------



## svk

Three trees dropped plus one and a half left from last time all bucked. 


Plus half of the logs on the ground bucked. Not bad for two hours.


----------



## svk

CaseyForrest said:


> Ignoring me just kept throwing fuel on the fire.


That toasts me too. Big time.


----------



## wudpirat

Ice cold Kosher Dill Pickles on a hot day hits the spot.
The pickle juice straight or cut 50/50 with V8 keeps me from cramps.
Keep checking the color of your pee or lack of it to see if your getting enough liquid.
I drink coffee, water or beer in that order, but lately no beer. I do like a IPA but I'd be a little leary of Dancan's
Vicar's Cross @ 8 1/2% .That's as strong as wine, may get me a little loopie.
Just call me a 3.2 % guy.


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Ice cold Kosher Dill Pickles on a hot day hits the spot.
> The pickle juice straight or cut 50/50 with V8 keeps me from cramps.
> Keep checking the color of your pee or lack of it to see if your getting enough liquid.
> I drink coffee, water or beer in that order, but lately no beer. I do like a IPA but I'd be a little leary of Dancan's
> Vicar's Cross @ 8 1/2% .That's as strong as wine, may get me a little loopie.
> Just call me a 3.2 % guy.


I've heard of athletes drinking pickle juice as well. May try that shortly.


----------



## svk

Just about time for lunch.


----------



## Ambull01

Muscle cramps NOT caused by dehydration, heat, electrolyte loss, etc. 

http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/43/6/401.short

About the pee thing. I can still remember what my senior drill instructor once said: "IF YOUR PISS IS THE COLOR OF **** AND SMELLS LIKE **** YOU AIN'T DRINKING WATER!!!!"


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just about time for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 410961



Nice. You are a scrounging/hand splitting freak of nature.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. You are a scrounging/hand splitting freak of nature.


I'll tell you what. It is mentally daunting to have 13 trees on the ground in rounds versus cut one then split one. But I'll get there.


----------



## farmer steve

CaseyForrest said:


> I'm taking one of these types to court.
> 
> He and I agreed on $100 per full cord in logs. I would cut, split, stack and measure. So I bought 3 cords in the first load which turned out to be 2 face shy of 3 full. Called him up to inform him and told him I want another 3 full cord as well. Paid him another $300 for the second load and that one ended up being 1 full cord shy of 3. After the first load in invited him out to measure the stack so he could verify. Did the same thing after processing the second load.......
> 
> Never heard back from him. He owes me 5 face cord. It took 5 weeks to elicit a response from him in which he basically told me to go **** myself.
> 
> Fortunately I kept all the email correspondence between the 2 of us. I also have pictures of the second load to verify it's volume. I'm filing the papers tomorrow and should have him served on Friday.
> 
> I hate dishonest people. Ignoring me just kept throwing fuel on the fire.


good job CF.who regulates firewood sales in MI? here in pa dept of ag takes care of firewood sales gone bad. good luck.


----------



## CaseyForrest

farmer steve said:


> good job CF.who regulates firewood sales in MI? here in pa dept of ag takes care of firewood sales gone bad. good luck.


Honestly, I don't know. I don't think it's regulated at all. Other than you can't move wood from county to county because of the ash borer.


----------



## MustangMike

Every avid biker, pro or not, will disagree with that study, from personal experience.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Every avid biker, pro or not, will disagree with that study, from personal experience.



Here's another one done on Ironman Triathletes.

http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/45/8/650.abstract

"There were no significant differences between groups in any pre-race–post-race serum electrolyte concentrations and body weight changes. The development of EAMC was associated with faster predicted race times and faster actual race times, despite similarly matched preparation and performance histories in subjects from both groups. A regression analysis identified faster overall race time (and cycling time) and a history of cramping (in the last 10 races) as the only two independent risk factors for EAMC.


*Conclusion* The results from this study add to the evidence that dehydration and altered serum electrolyte balance are not causes for EAMC. Rather, endurance runners competing at a fast pace, which suggests that they exercise at a high intensity, are at risk for EAMC."

There are many, many more studies that are drawing the same conclusions. Not trying to argue or anything since you're one of the coolest guys on this site. Just trying to point out what we think we know about health/diet may not be true.


----------



## MustangMike

I know that the drinks with protein will help you do better when you have been hitting the wall.


----------



## svk

Those are all done. Counting what is in the woods it's about 2 cords. 41 degrees and I'm working in my t-shirt. Beautiful.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I know that the drinks with protein will help you do better when you have been hitting the wall.



What usually cramps up when riding? I would assume your legs. I've only had one major muscle cramp so far. It was in boot camp lying in my bunk. Flexed my leg and calf muscle seized up. Hurt like hell. What is your remedy for a muscle cramp? I always heard massage and/or stretching. If that's the case, it seems to back up the conclusion that it's not due to dehydration/heat/electrolytes. At least to me lol.

I'm not really an endurance guy so don't know much about protein and energy. Only long endurance based activity I do is ruck marches. Ruck marches just make you embrace the suck.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Those are all done. Counting what is in the woods it's about 2 cords. 41 degrees and I'm working in my t-shirt. Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 410978



I'm starting to think you took these pics a month ago and are now using it to shame CTYank.


----------



## farmer steve

CaseyForrest said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I don't think it's regulated at all. Other than you can't move wood from county to county because of the ash borer.


check with the bureau of weights and measures. it may be regulated the same as oil products.


----------



## svk

Time for a break.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I'm starting to think you took these pics a month ago and are now using it to shame CTYank.


LMFAO!!!

Definitely all in real time today.


----------



## MustangMike

I love seeing a Fiskars in woodchips!!!

Re Cramping: Usually the calf or thigh. The thigh ones can be really bad, they just freeze you up. I thought my leg was going to burst one time, it was early in the season and I tried to stay with the group. They can last several minutes, and it seems longer. Sometimes, you just have to stop for a while & let it pass, usually take in some fluids and slow down. Can be really bad if you have not unclipped from your peddles.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

svk said:


> Time for a break.
> 
> View attachment 410979


 
Just think how much wood you would have done by now if you weren't taking pictures and bragging on this scrounging site all day. Keep working up the thirst. I also prefer to watch somebody else get their wood cut than doing my own wood.


----------



## MountainHigh

FWIW:
"To Protect Your Heart, Your Sodium to Potassium Ratio Is More Important Than Your Overall Salt Intake"
"Keep in mind that if you have weak adrenals, you will lose sodium and need to eat more natural salt to compensate."
[prolonged stress weakens adrenals - people vary in their ability to withstand stress over time]

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/08/25/sodium-potassium-ratio.aspx

No scrounging, just meetings and sedentary work for me today :-(


----------



## spike60

Thanks for the pics Steve. That's a lot of work you got done there too. The first sip of the first beer..............gonna taste like heaven.

All that cutting with an L65?


----------



## svk

@zogger you were right. I would have licked this in a morning if I wasn't cutting other stuff.


----------



## spike60

Let me update where I'm at in "scrounge heaven" behind my store. Saved the bigun' for last. Nice to have a job that is actually fitting for a large saw: Husky 2100CD with a 30" bar. The last few cuts were 32-34 inches, so even with that saw, some over bucking was necessary. That saw really ate it up too. Coolest thing is that as I worked my way back, the tree began to lift so all cuts were off the ground. Second pic is one that I've already posted, but just putting it here for a before and after look. That's a Jonsered 625 sitting on that same ash tree for reference. And there's still a couple of huge oaks to go; one at least as big as the ash. Got an awful lot of wood from back there; all courtesy of hurricane Sandy.


----------



## JB Weld

Here in AR, the burning season is winding down. Mrs Weld looked at me the other day and asked, "Where are we going to get our firewood for next year?" Like a true scrounger I replied, "I will go out, find it, and cut it." 

We still have a bunch of wood on the ground from last Aprils tornado, so my scrounging is pretty set. I did pick up a new Scrounging vehicle, a Suzuki Carry. It is a project vehicle, but I should have it running soon. It is about 4' wide and 10' long. The bed is about 4'x6' 4x4 and AC! It is rated to haul 7oo#. I need to mount me a couple of chainsaw scabbards on the back.


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> FWIW:
> "To Protect Your Heart, Your Sodium to Potassium Ratio Is More Important Than Your Overall Salt Intake"
> "Keep in mind that if you have weak adrenals, you will lose sodium and need to eat more natural salt to compensate."
> [prolonged stress weakens adrenals - people vary in their ability to withstand stress over time]
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/08/25/sodium-potassium-ratio.aspx
> 
> No scrounging, just meetings and sedentary work for me today :-(



Yeah, I've been reading a lot of articles that claim that. This is my question on it though. Supposedly high sodium, low potassium diets are mainly processed and fast food. Some of the main venues for these types of foods are restaurants, fast food establishments, etc. Some of the main foods are bread, pastries, etc. How can we say it's not from eating a ton of carbs? Then we've also been trained to think dietary fat is bad ju ju so we want everything lean. Dietary fat slows down the absorption of carbs/glucose. This is why there's that stupid heart healthy sign on oatmeal containers. There's fiber in it which also slows down the absorption of carbs so they can call it healthy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I drink lots of water and eat bananas


----------



## Oldman47

MountainHigh said:


> Youth is wasted on the young
> 
> Water soluble Electrolytes are essential for everyone and there is a delicate balance between sodium and potassium that under extreme stress, the body can lose in significant quantities, putting all muscle function (including the heart) in jeopardy. The health of the Kidneys and Adrenal glands and often times a persons age, will determine how you hold onto your water soluble minerals and why one person can manage heat exhaustion better than another.


When I work hard in hot weather I take along a 3 gallon container of ice and purified water. My local well water has plenty of calcium and magnesium in it but I use an RO to remove most of it for drinking water. My clue that it is time to go home and cool off is when I pour my last glass of that ice water. I do consume that entire 3 gallons without ever feeling a need to urinate but my sweat is just as salty as everyone elses so I know I am losing some minerals all day. I eat a hearty meal for dinner and that includes all of the minerals that my food provides. Next day I am out doing the same darned thing again with zero ill effects. I also do not suffer from things like kidney stones because my kidneys do not need to process excess minerals. I am no spring chicken so maybe when I turn 85 I will need some mineral supplements but at a mere 67 years it is not needed IMO. My wife takes multivitamins and has a routine that includes at least 10 separate pills every day. I take none but expect my diet to supply all that my body needs. People have lived on this planet for well over 500,000 years and only in the last century have these artificial dietary additions been available. I will rely on the evolution that worked to get us here rather than various advertiser's claims. These days I can eat foods at any time that were seasonal at best in the past, so I already have a leg up on my ancestors nutritionally.


----------



## Oldman47

Ambull01 said:


> What usually cramps up when riding? I would assume your legs. I've only had one major muscle cramp so far. It was in boot camp lying in my bunk. Flexed my leg and calf muscle seized up. Hurt like hell. What is your remedy for a muscle cramp? I always heard massage and/or stretching. If that's the case, it seems to back up the conclusion that it's not due to dehydration/heat/electrolytes. At least to me lol.
> 
> I'm not really an endurance guy so don't know much about protein and energy. Only long endurance based activity I do is ruck marches. Ruck marches just make you embrace the suck.


When I get a muscle cramp, and I do get them, I try to place the specific muscle under stress and then gradually relax it. It works first time every time for me. As a youngster I got terrible cramps in my calf muscles so I would go up on my toes to really make that muscle work hard and then slowly relax back into a flat foot position. Worked every time for me.


----------



## Ambull01

Oldman47 said:


> When I work hard in hot weather I take along a 3 gallon container of ice and purified water. My local well water has plenty of calcium and magnesium in it but I use an RO to remove most of it for drinking water. My clue that it is time to go home and cool off is when I pour may last glass of that ice water. I do consume that entire 3 gallons without ever feeling a need to urinate but my sweat is just as salty as everyone elses so I know I am losing some minerals all day. I eat a hearty meal for dinner and that includes all of the minerals that my food provides. Next day I am out doing the same darned thing again with zero ill effects. I also do not suffer from things like kidney stones because my kidneys do not need to process excess minerals. I am no spring chicken so maybe when I turn 85 I will need some mineral supplements but at a mere 67 years it is not needed IMO. My wife takes multivitamins and has a routine that includes at least 10 separate pills every day. I take none but expect my diet to supply all that my body needs. People have lived on this planet for well over 500,000 years and only in the last century have these artificial dietary additions been available. I will rely on the evolution that worked to get us here rather than various advertiser's claims. These days I can eat foods at any time that were seasonal at best in the past, so I already have a leg up on my ancestors nutritionally.



Amen. I know we should take advantage of scientific breakthroughs but jeez it seems like we've lost our ability to function properly without drinking some fancy overpriced latest greatest concoction. Eat healthy (by not following the food pyramid/My Plate thingy) and drink water. That's all you really need unless you're subjecting yourself to really extreme physical conditioning. The whole multivitamin benefit is doubted as well. I just marvel at the freaking fantastic marketing campaign/mind **** we have been fed. Gatorade may be the champ so far. 



Oldman47 said:


> When I get a muscle cramp, and I do get them, I try to place the specific muscle under stress and then gradually relax it. It works first time every time for me. As a youngster I got terrible cramps in my calf muscles so I would go up on my toes to really make that muscle work hard and then slowly relax back into a flat foot position. Worked every time for me.



I don't know how you guys can stand the pain to stretch. Thought my calf muscle was going to explode. One minute I'm lying in my bunk happy as hell for getting through another day and relishing the absence of screaming drill instructors and the next I'm sitting on the cold concrete floor. All I did was flex my leg and calf went ape ****. So painful I somehow popped out of the super tight tucked in sheet and blanket.


----------



## dancan

wudpirat , that Vicars cross is good stuff , 650ml bottle so 2 of them work just fine 
svk , great days work ! I'll have a Holsten festbock for you 
Spike60 , nice firewood there , I'll have a Heineken for you 
Ambull , plenty of beer , never a cramp


----------



## stihly dan

Ambull01 said:


> I've only had one major muscle cramp so far



Is that even possable? I seem to only get cramps in summer, something there? Worst cramp ever is a tongue cramp, hurts like a mother.


----------



## svk

Moved wood until 7:15. I am beat beyond belief. Should have drank more water because I've got a decent headache going. If that dies down I'll crack a beer. 

Stomach is full of ramen, sauna is heating, and Indiana Jones is on the TV.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , well maybe a tongue cramp ...... If that counts LOL
svk , sauna , ice cold beer and some peppermint schnapps ,,,,, right some good


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Moved wood until 7:15. I am beat beyond belief. Should have drank more water because I've got a decent headache going. If that dies down I'll crack a beer.
> 
> Stomach is full of ramen, sauna is heating, and Indiana Jones is on the TV.


Nice to know someone in this thread is still scrounging. Welp, I received my 285 today, so now I can update my sig.  I'm taking it tomorrow after work to cut up a sugar maple that the wind ble the top out of. It needs a little tune up because it came from Utah at ~4000' elevation, I'm at <400ft. Maybe I'll have a clip of this big dog dropping the trunk on that maple. Then everyone can flame me for a sh*tty cut or something.


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> Hmmm , well maybe a tongue cramp ...... If that counts LOL
> svk , sauna , ice cold beer and some peppermint schnapps ,,,,, right some good


Pass the Wild Turkey Honey instead please.


----------



## dancan

Marshy , we like videos so make sure it's a good one LOL


----------



## Marshy

spike60 said:


> Let me update where I'm at in "scrounge heaven" behind my store. Saved the bigun' for last. Nice to have a job that is actually fitting for a large saw: Husky 2100CD with a 30" bar. The last few cuts were 32-34 inches, so even with that saw, some over bucking was necessary. That saw really ate it up too. Coolest thing is that as I worked my way back, the tree began to lift so all cuts were off the ground. Second pic is one that I've already posted, but just putting it here for a before and after look. That's a Jonsered 625 sitting on that same ash tree for reference. And there's still a couple of huge oaks to go; one at least as big as the ash. Got an awful lot of wood from back there; all courtesy of hurricane Sandy.


Daaaaaymn! Now that's a tree. All going for firewood?


----------



## dancan

Marshy said:


> Pass the Wild Turkey Honey instead please.



Nah , you need that cool sharp hit when you take a deep breath that the schnapps give you in a steamy hot sauna after a day of scrounging , the beer is just for fluid replenishment


----------



## dancan

I dropped off a pair of chainsaw boots and a forestry helmet this evening , the kid had an ear to ear grin , I told him he had to be safe if he was going to learn how to run a saw and cut up my next years firewood LOL


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> All that cutting with an L65?


Yes. As of December she was only pulling 130 pounds of compression so doesn't have the grunt of yesteryear. Minor scoring on ex side of piston since last inspected in fall of 13'. But I did a lot of cutting last year. 

I've located/scrounged up all of the parts to convert to a L77 once spring cutting is over.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I love seeing a Fiskars in woodchips!!!
> 
> Re Cramping: Usually the calf or thigh. The thigh ones can be really bad, they just freeze you up. I thought my leg was going to burst one time, it was early in the season and I tried to stay with the group. They can last several minutes, and it seems longer. Sometimes, you just have to stop for a while & let it pass, usually take in some fluids and slow down. Can be really bad if you have not unclipped from your peddles.



Good lord leg cramps are the worst. I have only had one thigh cramp. It woke me up from a deep sleep and I felt like my knee was being torn apart. I couldn't believe how much that hurt.




Ambull01 said:


> Amen. I know we should take advantage of scientific breakthroughs but jeez it seems like we've lost our ability to function properly without drinking some fancy overpriced latest greatest concoction. Eat healthy (by not following the food pyramid/My Plate thingy) and drink water. That's all you really need unless you're subjecting yourself to really extreme physical conditioning. The whole multivitamin benefit is doubted as well. I just marvel at the freaking fantastic marketing campaign/mind **** we have been fed. Gatorade may be the champ so far.



I started skipping the multivitamin because you pee out the majority of it and they are overpriced. I still use supplements but I get them on the clearance rack at the local gnc. I do pre-workout, post workout and protein shakes. I feel they work or at least help but I all of the above came off the clearance rack as I would never in a million years pay full price for this stuff. It helps but is not absolutely necessary. Since I cant scrounge yet and don't have any good leads, I did scrounge 3 5lb tubs of protien powder at the GNC on clearance for $24.99 each. Which is 50% the best price I was able to find.


----------



## spike60

Marshy said:


> Daaaaaymn! Now that's a tree. All going for firewood?



Yes, it did. I told a couple guys about it, but neither of them really showed any interest.

Had to rip or split those huge blocks into 4 or more pieces to get them in the truck. The kid who works for us took a couple pick up loads of it as they were running out of wood and needed something that could be burned right away. So in that sense it was put to good use.


----------



## Ambull01

spike60 said:


> Let me update where I'm at in "scrounge heaven" behind my store. Saved the bigun' for last. Nice to have a job that is actually fitting for a large saw: Husky 2100CD with a 30" bar. The last few cuts were 32-34 inches, so even with that saw, some over bucking was necessary. That saw really ate it up too. Coolest thing is that as I worked my way back, the tree began to lift so all cuts were off the ground. Second pic is one that I've already posted, but just putting it here for a before and after look. That's a Jonsered 625 sitting on that same ash tree for reference. And there's still a couple of huge oaks to go; one at least as big as the ash. Got an awful lot of wood from back there; all courtesy of hurricane Sandy.



Looks like a scroungers heaven right there. Hopefully I can do more cutting tomorrow. Need to hurry up and buck/split everything so I can burn it all next winter. It may be too late for it all to season properly though. Also need to take more pics of my scrounge so all the complainers can stop whining about this thread being off topic lol. 



nomad_archer said:


> I started skipping the multivitamin because you pee out the majority of it and they are overpriced. I still use supplements but I get them on the clearance rack at the local gnc. I do pre-workout, post workout and protein shakes. I feel they work or at least help but I all of the above came off the clearance rack as I would never in a million years pay full price for this stuff. It helps but is not absolutely necessary. Since I cant scrounge yet and don't have any good leads, I did scrounge 3 5lb tubs of protien powder at the GNC on clearance for $24.99 each. Which is 50% the best price I was able to find.



Jeez, I just can't resist commenting on this health related stuff lol. I think for the most part multivitamins are a sham. Our bodies should get all the vitamins and other necessary items from our diet. Popping in a vitamin everyday is a convenient way to think you're doing good for your body though. 

You've probably heard about protein timing right? I've always heard you should consume fast acting protein (usually whey) within one hour post workout. Try and read about studies done to prove that theory. It sounds like total protein intake is much more important than chugging down a shake immediately after a workout. Your body may be primed from 24-48 hours post workout so there may be no need to waste money on protein powders.


----------



## spike60

svk said:


> Yes. As of December she was only pulling 130 pounds of compression so doesn't have the grunt of yesteryear. Minor scoring on ex side of piston since last inspected in fall of 13'. But I did a lot of cutting last year.
> 
> I've located/scrounged up all of the parts to convert to a L77 once spring cutting is over.



Very good project! I've got an L77 and it certainly keeps up with anything in the class. Surprises guys who run it. There is a Tecomec top end kit available for those saws. You probably know you need a different top cover as the spark plug comes out the top on the 77's. I don't think that will affect the coil wire as far as length goes. When I did mine 2 years ago, the cylinder gasket was still available. It's a thick gasket, so you can't delete it. Mine just needed a freshening, and I used a 272 piston ring. I think I used the early 288 grommeted fuel line. Those saws have very stout bottom end.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> Very good project! I've got an L77 and it certainly keeps up with anything in the class. Surprises guys who run it. There is a Tecomec top end kit available for those saws. You probably know you need a different top cover as the spark plug comes out the top on the 77's. I don't think that will affect the coil wire as far as length goes. When I did mine 2 years ago, the cylinder gasket was still available. It's a thick gasket, so you can't delete it. Mine just needed a freshening, and I used a 272 piston ring. I think I used the early 288 grommeted fuel line. Those saws have very stout bottom end.


Well I just learned something about the base gasket as the guys over in chainsaw told me to delete it. 

I located a 77 carcass to steal the top cover and need to inspect the cylinder to see how it is. Otherwise I was going to do the Tecomec p/r and c kit that is available. 

I figured I might swap to a 9 pin also as I'm normally using short bars in soft woods. Then it should really zing through the rounds.

I've also got a second clutch cover and am going to modify it to make a noodling specific cover. Older saws like this don't have the clearance to throw noodles for very long.


----------



## mainewoods

Gotta be a real man to throw one of those around all day. By the looks of that white ash Spike, you needed every cc of it!


----------



## mainewoods

How is it for limbing?


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Jeez, I just can't resist commenting on this health related stuff lol. I think for the most part multivitamins are a sham. Our bodies should get all the vitamins and other necessary items from our diet. Popping in a vitamin everyday is a convenient way to think you're doing good for your body though.
> 
> You've probably heard about protein timing right? I've always heard you should consume fast acting protein (usually whey) within one hour post workout. Try and read about studies done to prove that theory. It sounds like total protein intake is much more important than chugging down a shake immediately after a workout. Your body may be primed from 24-48 hours post workout so there may be no need to waste money on protein powders.



You read way more than I do. I like the protein shakes that are a mix if fast and slow acting proteins as they keep me from being hungry and wanting to eat everything in the house.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> You read way more than I do. I like the protein shakes that are a mix if fast and slow acting proteins as they keep me from being hungry and wanting to eat everything in the house.


lotsa protein in "deer"meat. just sayin.


----------



## MustangMike

Bruce Lee's energy drink was raw red meat and raw eggs in the blender.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> You read way more than I do. I like the protein shakes that are a mix if fast and slow acting proteins as they keep me from being hungry and wanting to eat everything in the house.



Well I don't really need to eat/drink to keep me from being hungry as I don't accumulate body fat. It's a blessing and a curse. I've read dietary fat will make you feel full. Also read it's not necessarily the calories you eat that will make you gain weight, it's what those calories consists of. Calories from carbs will have more of an impact on weight gain vs calories from protein. Supposedly you can eat until you're full by eating low carb items and keep weight off. Sounds great to me.


----------



## MustangMike

It is not just what you eat, but also how active you are and how you burn them. Carbs only got to fat if you don't burn them up.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It is not just what you eat, but also how active you are and how you burn them. Carbs only got to fat if you don't burn them up.



True, but then you have to think about the tiny amount of calories you actually burn from physical activity again. Also, what does the average American dish consist of? Seems to me that there's always some type of bread/starchy food. So the majority of us are eating too many carbs to begin with. Couple that with a lot of sedentary jobs and it sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> lotsa protein in "deer"meat. just sayin.



Yes there is. Eat deer meat for lunch almost every day... until I run out. I need to find somewhere like Clint's backyard to have a chance at more deer.


----------



## svk

You guys crack me up. At some point you should start a firewood cutters dietary thread. 

And post good recipes in there too.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You guys crack me up. At some point you should start a firewood cutters dietary thread.
> 
> And post good recipes in there too.



I know, sorry sir. I'm done with dietary posts, promise. Keep the clapping and cheering down lol. I've never really been concerned about health/nutrition/exercise science until I stumbled upon a link on Lifehacker. I use an RSS reader to get all my news and other articles of interest in one central location. Don't remember what article I read but I stumbled upon another link that detailed how the studies we're using to say dietary fat is unhealthy is seriously flawed. From there I've continued to read and learn. 

Anyways, are you still scrounging?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I know, sorry sir. I'm done with dietary posts, promise. Keep the clapping and cheering down lol. I've never really been concerned about health/nutrition/exercise science until I stumbled upon a link on Lifehacker. I use an RSS reader to get all my news and other articles of interest in one central location. Don't remember what article I read but I stumbled upon another link that detailed how the studies we're using to say dietary fat is unhealthy is seriously flawed. From there I've continued to read and learn.
> 
> Anyways, are you still scrounging?


Took it easy this am and hauled one load. Going to resume bucking this afternoon and wrap up the stragglers that were buried under the other rounds yesterday.

Trees up here are now thawed but haven't started to move sap yet. I'm going to tip a half dozen birch and maple this afternoon to take advantage of the lower MC while the sap is in the roots.

And to celebrate my work:


----------



## Marshy

My diet consists of Husqvarna low smoke 2 cycle engine oil mixed 40:1 with 91 non-E gasoline. A proportional helping of high-tac bar oil at every fillup keep the bindage to a minumum. Coupled with a constant supply of dense fibrous tree matter ensures the working joints stay lose. Just an ocasional filter cleaning will ensure clean and efficient operation for life.

Stay tuned for more 2-stroke health tips on the 10's at every hour.

Carry on.


----------



## mainewoods

High fiber and low smoke is a winning combination.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> You guys crack me up. At some point you should start a firewood cutters dietary thread.
> 
> And post good recipes in there too.


2 slices of white bread,jelly,your choice of flavor and peanut butter.again your choice,crunchy or smooth. and a glass of milk to wash it down.


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> 2 slices of white bread,jelly,your choice of flavor and peanut butter.again your choice,crunchy or smooth. and a glass of milk to wash it down.


 Use to eat 2 PBJ's, strawberry with crunchy PB of course, 2 bananananananaas for lunch and wash it down with quart of water when cutting firewood. Oh and a big fat juicy orange.


----------



## mainewoods

Ahhh, protein.


----------



## nomad_archer

Enough snow melted so that I could get into the shed and get my mixed fuel out. Filled up the saw and fired her up for the first time since August or September. Saw sounds great. Now I need to find some wood to cut. I was starting to eye up the deck railings.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Ahhh, protein.
> View attachment 411269


And come late June they will be good to eat again. 

According to the old Finlanders, deer had eaten enough grass to flush out the bitter taste they acquire by eating buds and other low quality food during the winter by the time fireflies first show up in June.


----------



## mainewoods

Got good news yesterday. No damage to my heart muscle, cleared to go back to work this weekend, no restrictions. I got treatment in time to stop any damage. Very lucky!! I am back in the scrounging game again!!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wonderful news Clint.


----------



## SteveSS

mainewoods said:


> Got good news yesterday. No damage to my heart muscle, cleared to go back to work this weekend, no restrictions. I got treatment in time to stop any damage. Very lucky!! I am back in the scrounging game again!!


Good to hear, Clint. Now you can get your scrounge back on when the snow clears out.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> And come late June they will be good to eat again.
> 
> According to the old Finlanders, deer had eaten enough grass to flush out the bitter taste they acquire by eating buds and other low quality food during the winter by the time fireflies first show up in June.


And then in September it'll be time to start slinging pointy sticks at 'em and getting them on the grill.


----------



## mainewoods

The only restriction I have is MYSELF. And 3 ft. of snow still in the woods, with more on the way!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Very nice, but for clarification, I was talking about bikes with peddles!



what ride you got? I have a Specialized Crossroads that I ride on the Rail trail and a Cannondale Synapse carbon ultegra for road riding



MustangMike said:


> If you are doing extreme workouts, water alone is not sufficient. While I do not like all the extra junk in gatorade, it does work. If I need to use it, I cut it 50% with water. When I ride (the bike) I generally use the Hammer products HEED & Perpetuem (50/50).
> With water alone you will lack energy and you will cramp. Not one of the people I ride with fill their bottles with just water.



Kinda like the Nuun tabs that ya just drop into the sports bottle specially when its free. But I to cut the gatorade with water way to much sugar for my taste.





farmer steve said:


> 2 slices of white bread,jelly,your choice of flavor and peanut butter.again your choice,crunchy or smooth. and a glass of milk to wash it down.



I love peanut and almond butter but only fresh ground stuff. Store I go to has a grinder with dry roasted no salt or oils added nuts . Fun watching it grind it up but it looks a little like poo...

And yes I do scrounge . Got this on the side of the road with my Subaru wagon.


----------



## SteveSS

Hackberry?


----------



## MustangMike

I got a Trek EX-8 full suspension for off road and a Madone 7 (carbon) with D-3 A-3 Carbon wheels for the road.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I got a Trek EX-8 full suspension for off road and a Madone 7 (carbon) with D-3 A-3 Carbon wheels for the road.



Nice bikes . Been doing it about 3 years not to level that my friends or girlfriend rides but getting there, did my first metric 100 last spring . 

Ambull01 its like anything else, its what you are willing to pay . Several of the guys I ride with have full customs that they part sourced . They wont even comment on how much they have in them.


----------



## SS396driver

SteveSS said:


> Hackberry?



Have no idea ... free and it burns


----------



## dancan

Geez Clint, that's awesome news !!!!!
I'm glad you're back in the saddle !!!




MustangMike said:


> Bruce Lee's energy drink was raw red meat and raw eggs in the blender.



Chuck Norris eats the blender ....... While it's plugged in, just sayin .


----------



## MustangMike

Good News Clint, but take er easy, & get back slowly.


----------



## svk

Took a ride to the hunting cabin this afternoon. Still a foot of wet greasy snow up there. Took me an hour and a half to go 3.5 miles of unplowed road. 

Dropped 4 trees while I was there. But dag nabbit, the two big birches were already core rotted. Lots and lots of other birches up there that aren't that far along so gathering enough won't be a problem.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Took a ride to the hunting cabin this afternoon. Still a foot of wet greasy snow up there. Took me an hour and a half to go 3.5 miles of unplowed road.
> 
> Dropped 4 trees while I was there. But dag nabbit, the two big birches were already core rotted. Lots and lots of other birches up there that aren't that far along so gathering enough won't be a problem.



You should go into logging. From the sound of it you're Paul Bunyan with a chainsaw. I'm going more bucking tomorrow after a week off. Hopefully I'll be 1/4 as fast as you.


----------



## Marshy

Well, more rotten wood than I hoped in that tree but still managed to c/s/s about a 1/3 cord in a little over an hour and a half. Idk if I got falling the trunk on camera, some times I turn it off for just a min and forget to turn it back on. The highlight of it all was setting off a car alarm at the bar across the road when I took a cut.  Vid to follow later, here's an ad left.


----------



## svk

After dinner the wind was right so I dropped a dying yard birch. There was an old bird house nailed to the bottom side of the tree when it fell and you guessed it, I somehow managed to hit both nails which apparently were spaced on 16" centers. Put that chain out of commission for now. 

After that I finished bucking the logs on the mound that were buried yesterday. Then split all but ten rounds before I ran out of daylight. 

55 mid day high and still 46 now. I'm on the deck in my t-shirt sipping that birch beer. 

So far I've hauled 2 cords of splits out of the woods and have yet to touch the splits on the mound. 

Tomorrow we will be dropping dead yard trees if the wind is right. Otherwise a few more wood lot aspen will be on the menu.


----------



## svk

The following three pictures were taken in the second week of March over the past three years. 

2013


2014



2015


Pileated woodpecker doing some scrounging. 



Wolf killed deer skull from last winter. 



Not sure why it is forcing my last three pictures sideways....


----------



## dancan

24° here going to 11° tonight, plenty of scrounged wood ready for the furnace


----------



## mainewoods

It will be so nice to see this again. 3 straight winters of 100"+ snowfall. With the late spring snow melt it makes it twice as hard to get the wood out, then c/s/s in time to get maximum drying time. I love a good challenge!!


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

Yup, I'll be happy to see the snow go , I've got logs buried under snow, the tractor and trailer are buried as well , I don't remember a spring like this and snow coming for Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday 
It better quit soon , I want 10 cord ready for next winter with 5 found the next ...


----------



## tylorklein

Best scrounge I've had BY A MILE this week. Responded to a cl ad about some trees in my town a few weeks ago and never heard anything. Got a cryptic text yesterday asking if i still wanted the wood so of course i said yes. Guy says he has 5 - 6" oaks down. Turns out they were 5 - 20" to 26" oak. My dad and i made 7 trips with the pickup so far. Maybe 5 more to go. Can wait to split it ip (all nice and straight) and see what it stacks out to.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice score!


----------



## tylorklein

One more with this years work so far in the background. Canoe on top is 17' and stacks are about 5' by 4' the whole way. Unfortunately its a mixed bag with more boxelder than anything. Just got the stove installed before Christmas so playing catchup to be ready for next year...


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> It will be so nice to see this again. 3 straight winters of 100"+ snowfall. With the late spring snow melt it makes it twice as hard to get the wood out, then c/s/s in time to get maximum drying time. I love a good challenge!!



You getting this stuff for next winter? Does it usually dry in time when you get it so late?


----------



## tylorklein

I split all the boxelder, pine, ash, maple, elm etc. Between November and February. About 2/3 was laying or hung up dead on my land (new house). I hit most with the mm after splitting and almost all was mid to low 20 % range already. Shouldnt need this oak until at least 16/17 and hopefully even a year later.


----------



## tylorklein

My goal (thanks to learning from those with much more experience on the interweb) is to get and keep 20 cord stacked and never worry about drying time again.


----------



## tylorklein

And just realized that wasnt directed at me.... still learning on posting to forums. Always just lurked before. Woops.


----------



## Ambull01

tylorklein said:


> And just realized that wasnt directed at me.... still learning on posting to forums. Always just lurked before. Woops.



lol. No worries. What part of the country are you from? How many years ahead will 20 cords put you? I'm trying to get at least 3 years ahead. I'm finding out that will be a lot of work.


----------



## tylorklein

Minnesota. Not sure since we only had a cord this year but trying to heat 3800 feet two story thats well insulated with a bk and tbd second stove and dad heats his 800 foot apartment with a englander as well so guessing well use 5 to 8. Having no clue is part of the thinking behind the 20 cord goal. Its a ton of work so far but cheaper than the ymca and more fulfilling than watching tv.


----------



## mainewoods

Ambull, I was just showing what the "bare ground" looks like. It was hard to do from memory, it's been so long! lol I still have quite a few red oak down from when my neighbor cut across the property lines and left them, realizing his mistake. They have been down for 3 years now. Most have been off the ground, held up by the tops or landing on other trees. I hauled some out last summer, c/s/s 'em, and they were dry by fall. Burned them all winter and they threw out some good heat. As you can see, a lot of the bark has already fallen off, and it only took one summer to be dry enough to burn.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice wood there tylorklein, welcome to the scrounging thread. Remember, " you can never have too much wood"!!!


----------



## spike60

Ambull01 said:


> lol. No worries. What part of the country are you from? How many years ahead will 20 cords put you? I'm trying to get at least 3 years ahead. I'm finding out that will be a lot of work.



Yes, lot's of work. But don't necessarily think in terms of getting there all in one cutting season. If you can gain one year at a time it's not too big a deal. I've been at that 3 year level for several years now, and once you get ahead it's easy to stay there. Just need to cut a single years worth each year to maintain the supply.


----------



## nomad_archer

No such think as too much wood. After almost running out last winter. I got an amazing scrounge last year to cut up tops from a guy that had his 10 acres logged. In addition I had to cut down 3 trees of my own so I could build my shed. I didn't realize it at the time since I was just a scrounging fool for about 2 months. But I ended up almost three years ahead. I hopefully the scrounging gods will be as generous this year and I can find some awesome scrounges to at least make up what I used last year.

I have also broached the new chainsaw subject with the wife. I told her if I can sell this drum set I have in the basement that I am going to buy a new chainsaw. She went hmmm I don't know. I said the alternative is another deer rifle. I thought that would help but instead I got the you may get more use out of the rifle. But that isn't true. I rifle hunt for two weeks a year and maybe shoot my rifles 3 times a year because reloading components are so hard to find. So I think I almost sold the new saw idea. Now I need to get this drum set sold to see if this has any traction.


----------



## spike60

If you are willing to turn your drum set into the cash to buy a saw, then it's not affecting the household finances at all. Don't understand why the wife should have any say or involvement in that deal. 

Of course that mindset is a large part of my being single and it may be wise for you to ignor my opinion.


----------



## mainewoods

Seems to me staying warm(firewood) and saving money (cutting and processing your own, instead of paying for it) is pretty justifiable. Perhaps extra trips to the beauty salon, and excess wardrobe is more justifiable. I don't pretend to understand 'em, I just live with 'em!


----------



## svk

Agree with Clint and Bob. 

A chainsaw is one of very few "man toys" that not only saves money but also can put money into the household if you sell some wood.


----------



## SteveSS

Hehe....I have to agree with that. I'm only married since July (second time), but we've kept our monies separate. I don't tell her what to do with hers and the same works in reverse. When I joined AS, I had a ms271 as a single saw plan also but knew that I needed a second saw. It almost seems mandatory in my head if you cut alone. Now 5 months later, I read Mustang Mike's sig line and I just laugh because I've added three more runners and a box of three 026/260's that I'm trying to rebuild into one solid runner and then see what's left to make a second one. AS Sucks!


----------



## mainewoods

Sometimes, when the fire goes out and the temps hits 80, the appreciation of being warm all winter is forgotten. Perhaps "mis-remembered" would be more accurate. Next time, after you have sold your chainsaws and stopped cutting wood, the oil/gas man delivers a load, hand her the bill. Bet she gets the point, right quick. Of course if you have 5 or 6 other expensive, hard to justify "man toys" , then all bets are off!


----------



## nomad_archer

Ohhh we both keep our money separate. Its more a discussion of whether or not I have space to store the saw. She thinks I already have too many tools. Plus the drum set is only going to cover 50% or less of the saw cost. I have been eyeing up an MS441, or MS461 for some time. Just need to do it I think.


----------



## nomad_archer

mainewoods said:


> Sometimes, when the fire goes out and the temps hits 80, the appreciation of being warm all winter is forgotten. Perhaps "mis-remembered" would be more accurate. Next time, after you have sold your chainsaws and stopped cutting wood, the oil/gas man delivers a load, hand her the bill. Bet she gets the point, right quick. Of course if you have 5 or 6 other expensive, hard to justify "man toys" , then all bets are off!



She gets the electric bill. Thats hers to pay. She know what happens when the fire is not going as I was sick for a solid week or two this winter and the fire was the last of my concern. That electric bill went up and up. My major expenses are student loans and I do have a 3 year old running around that is always costing me money.


----------



## mainewoods

I was just being a "manly man" tough guy. My most oft used phrase is "yes dear"!!


----------



## mainewoods

Except when it comes to chainsaws and fly fishing!!


----------



## Marshy

Welp, I didnt get as much of the tree cutting as I hoped. I got all of the tuning on film and a few cuts after but missed the best cuts and the trunk. I pulled together a 5 minute clip last night but it got late to upload it. This is only my second video I've put together with my GoPro and Im a noob at editing. I also dont have any of my music library to overlay through the boring parts so its kind of boring but I'll post it anyways this eveneing. This was also the first time I've taken video on the saw and the sound of the saw didnt come out the way I expected using the completely sealed case. Next time I will bring my other open back to get true sound. Now I need to find another big bree to cut.


----------



## nomad_archer

For the sake of discussion.... MS441CM or MS461. I am leaning towards the 441 as I think it looks better, has more power than I will need. Last year when I was thinking about this everyone was heaping on the praise for m-tronic. I havent kept up with it so I have no idea if people still thing M-tronic is the cats behind or not. I am looking for a saw to compliment the 50cc class MS271.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> For the sake of discussion.... MS441CM or MS461. I am leaning towards the 441 as I think it looks better, has more power than I will need. Last year when I was thinking about this everyone was heaping on the praise for m-tronic. I havent kept up with it so I have no idea if people still thing M-tronic is the cats behind or not. I am looking for a saw to compliment the 50cc class MS271.


 Buy a Husky or Jred. Money better spent.


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> For the sake of discussion.... MS441CM or MS461. I am leaning towards the 441 as I think it looks better, has more power than I will need. Last year when I was thinking about this everyone was heaping on the praise for m-tronic. I havent kept up with it so I have no idea if people still thing M-tronic is the cats behind or not. I am looking for a saw to compliment the 50cc class MS271.


I have a 271 and a 441(non-cm), so I may be a bit biased. They'll both last long enough for me to wait on the 462. 


Marshy said:


> Buy a Husky or Jred. Money better spent.


I've never owned or ran a Hoosky or it's red-headed step brother, but I sure am impressed with the Dolmar and Makita line up.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Agree with Clint and Bob.
> 
> A chainsaw is one of very few "man toys" that not only saves money but also can put money into the household if you sell some wood.



I like that. I am going to try to memorize that statement so it just slides out at the perfect times. Actually I was concerned a year and a half ago that my wife wouldn't see the need for the ms460. She didn't have any problem with it at all. 40 years married and I still can't figure out even one of them???


----------



## olyman

I've never owned or ran a Hoosky or it's red-headed step brother, but I sure am impressed with the Dolmar and Makita line up. 

[/QUOTE]
youd be equally impressed with a johnny or husky...how about a efco, olympyk??? wayyy good quality..just bought a 981..80 cc's. 1 hr use,,for 465..........try that in a stihl,,or the other two....


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> Buy a Husky or Jred. Money better spent.



Husky and Jred dealer support in my area is next to non-existent. Closest husky dealer that is non-big box is 45 minutes away. Jred.... yea I dont even know but hey they got them at the tractor supply. I am a fan of my local stihl dealer. Guy doesn't do anything else but small engine/small power equipment. Good prices too. He is lower than all of the other stihl dealers by more then a few $. He runs the saws he sells. I like him so the next saw will be a stihl. Back on topic. MS 441 vs MS 461.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> 40 years married and I still can't figure out even one of them???



I heard a quote one time that went something like this "only women understand other women. And women hate other women."


----------



## Marshy

Got some more scrounging lined up. Got a coworker with a few maples that wants them removed


nomad_archer said:


> Husky and Jred dealer support in my area is next to non-existent. Closest husky dealer that is non-big box is 45 minutes away. Jred.... yea I dont even know but hey they got them at the tractor supply. I am a fan of my local stihl dealer. Guy doesn't do anything else but small engine/small power equipment. Good prices too. He is lower than all of the other stihl dealers by more then a few $. He runs the saws he sells. I like him so the next saw will be a stihl. Back on topic. MS 441 vs MS 461.


 
Dealer shmealer, I bought my Jred from my local dealer in 2011, want to know how many times I've been back for dealer service? None. And I cut 6-7 cord a year with my saw. Im about due for a new chain and an air filter. If I could do it all over again I would probably buy a new Jred from a site sponser (Terry to be exact). The only thing a dealer is good for (for me) is so I can stop in once in a while to pick up and drool over his saws. Just my $0.02. IDK maybe Stihls need more dealer service than Husky/Jreds?


----------



## nomad_archer

I haven't need dealer service in the 3 years I have had my saw but I still go there to buy other odds/ends extra air filters, chains, tools, files and spare parts. I just want him to be there if I need him. I am semi mechanically inclined enough to deal with basic issues but beyond that I have no idea what I am capable of. If I have an issue I want to have somewhere to take it. But everyone has different needs.


----------



## svk

Put in another three hours this morning. Dropped and bucked four more yard trees and two more big aspen in the wood lot. Then I dragged the brush from the yard trees out of the low area onto the lawn as soon those areas will be under water. 

A nice birch that succumbed to bronze birch borer. A few aspen splits mixed in. 


This is the one that had the two nails in it from yesterday. Another loss to BBB. Cut high due to fencing around base. I'll stump it when I've got a chain on it's last sharpen. 



Beaver girdled this otherwise healthy tree. 



Here's the main pile after everything was split. I hauled two cords out of the smaller piles and this is left. 



Overall I figured I cut/split 5 cords and have another 3 cords in rounds from the last two days of work. If I hadn't wasted yesterday afternoon farting around in the snow I would have gotten a lot more done. But it was good to get to the hunting cabin being I hadn't been there since December.


----------



## Oldman47

Marshy said:


> Got some more scrounging lined up. Got a coworker with a few maples that wants them removed
> 
> 
> Dealer shmealer, I bought my Jred from my local dealer in 2011, want to know how many times I've been back for dealer service? None. And I cut 6-7 cord a year with my saw. Im about due for a new chain and an air filter. If I could do it all over again I would probably buy a new Jred from a site sponser (Terry to be exact). The only thing a dealer is good for (for me) is so I can stop in once in a while to pick up and drool over his saws. Just my $0.02. IDK maybe Stihls need more dealer service than Husky/Jreds?


So I have a nearby big box dealer for my Stihl but the shop attached to it is run as an independent repair shop. When I brought in my 20+ years Stihl 026 to make sure it was ready to use after almost 20 years of sitting idle he went over it and gave it back 2 days later ready to rock and roll at a very reasonable price. While I was talking to him before hand I asked if he also worked on Huskies and he told me he does small engine repairs regardless of brand and works on mowers, chain saws, trimmers and even those silly leaf blowers. He doesn't have everything on hand for every brand but can get parts pronto. I didn't ask specifically about Jred but see no reason he wouldn't do those too.


----------



## cantoo

Marshy said:


> Buy a Husky or Jred. Money better spent.




Please stay on topic, this is not the joke thread.
Stihl rules.


----------



## MustangMike

The 441 C and 461 are the same wt. The 441 has M-Tronic and a better AV and filter design (it will stay clean longer). The 461 has a little more cubes and more grunt, so it depends on what is important to you.

If the 441 has all the power you need, it is a more "maintenance free" saw. No tuning, and fewer filter cleanings. It will also operate more smoothly.

The people that I know that have em love em.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The 441 C and 461 are the same wt. The 441 has M-Tronic and a better AV and filter design (it will stay clean longer). The 461 has a little more cubes and more grunt, so it depends on what is important to you.
> 
> If the 441 has all the power you need, it is a more "maintenance free" saw. No tuning, and fewer filter cleanings. It will also operate more smoothly.
> 
> The people that I know that have em love em.



Yeah but according to someone we know Stihls are a pain to work on and their HP ratings are bogus. 

I would be happy with any of the saws in your sig. And I'm a die hard fan of saws from Sweden.


----------



## Ambull01

spike60 said:


> Yes, lot's of work. But don't necessarily think in terms of getting there all in one cutting season. If you can gain one year at a time it's not too big a deal. I've been at that 3 year level for several years now, and once you get ahead it's easy to stay there. Just need to cut a single years worth each year to maintain the supply.



I'm busting my butt trying to get 3 years ahead. My wife doesn't really understand why. It never ceases to amaze me the mind of some women. They think because they don't know how to do something someone will help them. My wife thinks the firewood situation will just work itself out. Umm, no! Firewood will not magically appear c/s/s in our back yard unless we pay someone or we attend church and appear destitute. 



mainewoods said:


> Sometimes, when the fire goes out and the temps hits 80, the appreciation of being warm all winter is forgotten. Perhaps "mis-remembered" would be more accurate. Next time, after you have sold your chainsaws and stopped cutting wood, the oil/gas man delivers a load, hand her the bill. Bet she gets the point, right quick. Of course if you have 5 or 6 other expensive, hard to justify "man toys" , then all bets are off!



Mis-remembered lmao! You must be a news watcher/reader. 



SteveSS said:


> I have a 271 and a 441(non-cm), so I may be a bit biased. They'll both last long enough for me to wait on the 462.
> 
> I've never owned or ran a Hoosky or it's red-headed step brother, but I sure am impressed with the Dolmar and Makita line up.



So you think the BBK upgrade is worth it? The more I used the 6421, the more I'm realizing I really don't need anything larger. Only grip I have is the saw is a freaking pig fully filled with oil and fuel mix. Feels like a couple of bricks and a couple hours hoisting it above hip height.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> The 441 C and 461 are the same wt. The 441 has M-Tronic and a better AV and filter design (it will stay clean longer). The 461 has a little more cubes and more grunt, so it depends on what is important to you.
> 
> If the 441 has all the power you need, it is a more "maintenance free" saw. No tuning, and fewer filter cleanings. It will also operate more smoothly.
> 
> The people that I know that have em love em.


I wish I knew how much grunt I needed. But less maintenance is a good thing. I don't know how often I would need more than a 24" bar. I do like smooth nothing beats a smooth running saw. Honestly for what I would use it for the 441 is probably the better buy cost wise and based on usage. I have not had a need for a bar larger than 24" after three years of scrounging but there may come a day and I want to have a saw to handle that but also be fun to run with a 20" bar.

Mtronic is attractive since I never had a need to learn to tune a saw and without supervision I don't want to mess with it. My ms271 was on the adjustment stop for the H when I tried to fatten it up a little last year to see if I could hear the difference. I wasn't going to pull the limiter to experiment. I would love to learn to tune a saw but how much adjustment do they really need if run under similar conditions?


----------



## Ambull01

Got a few hours of scrounging in today.

Hoping I can burn this stuff next winter. The bark is falling off so I hope it means it's already relatively dry.






I think I posted this pic already but wanted ya'll to see it from the other side. That stupid log is still hung up on that split trunk. I really want that sucker to fall!





To be honest, I don't remember why I took this pic. It shows my gallon of milk that I drink while cutting though lol.





I'm still trying to figure out what's the smallest diameter I should bother with. I don't want to waste a lot of burnable wood but don't want to waste a ton of time messing with smaller stuff either.





I started splitting a few rounds towards the end. Figured there's no way I'll be able to take these rounds out whole so I have to get them into more manageable sizes. I also wanted to compete with svk. Since svk lined all the rounds up and place his truck in the back ground to give viewers a visual reference as to the round line length I tried to do the same. Took this pic with the camera held vertically and used the tree shadows hoping it would make my round line look longer. Guess it didn't work.

I was only able to split a few rounds before it was time to call it quits. You ever get so tired you become clumsy? That's what happened today. Started to stumble over things. Had to carry my chainsaw in one hand and the Fiskars in the other. Fiskars head got caught in a thorny vine, my forward momentum ripped the handle out of my hands, my other hand dropped the saw, and I fell to my knees. I don't feel too comfortable using a chainsaw or swinging a really sharp plastic POS when I can barely walk so I packed everything up. Until next Friday, sleep in peace downed trees.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> So you think the BBK upgrade is worth it? The more I used the 6421, the more I'm realizing I really don't need anything larger. Only grip I have is the saw is a freaking pig fully filled with oil and fuel mix. Feels like a couple of bricks and a couple hours hoisting it above hip height.


In my mind, yes, it's worth it if you have wood big enough to justify it. I've ran into two trees so far that have been able to bury the 24" (?, it's either 24" or 25", not positive) bar and it ripped through them like they were nothing. I was shocked at how fast it cut. Then I handed it to my Dad and never saw it again the rest of that day. He wouldn't put it down until the big wood was gone.....LOL. Keep in mind though that it also has a DP muffler and the high flow air filter.....that plays a big factor as well. If I were able to find two cherry 6421's, i'd snatch them up and keep one stock and BB the other. A guy has to have two saws, right?


----------



## cantoo

Too much snow to do wood but I brought a load of skids home from work to put under wood when I finally get to it.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> In my mind, yes, it's worth it if you have wood big enough to justify it. I've ran into two trees so far that have been able to bury the 24" (?, it's either 24" or 25", not positive) bar and it ripped through them like they were nothing. I was shocked at how fast it cut. Then I handed it to my Dad and never saw it again the rest of that day. He wouldn't put it down until the big wood was gone.....LOL. Keep in mind though that it also has a DP muffler and the high flow air filter.....that plays a big factor as well. If I were able to find two cherry 6421's, i'd snatch them up and keep one stock and BB the other. A guy has to have two saws, right?



Which reminds me, I find it slightly odd they have 24 and 25" bars. Why not just make even numbered bars? Who the hell really needs a 25" vs a 24" bar? 

Does DP mean dual port? I've only seen DP in **** related conversations lol. I wonder how much of a difference a dual port makes? Is it just for noise like those huge mufflers on 4 cylinder cars or does it increase performance. More questions for Ambull to ponder lol. 

Yep, today made me long for a really light saw.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Got a few hours of scrounging in today.
> 
> Hoping I can burn this stuff next winter. The bark is falling off so I hope it means it's already relatively dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I posted this pic already but wanted ya'll to see it from the other side. That stupid log is still hung up on that split trunk. I really want that sucker to fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't remember why I took this pic. It shows my gallon of milk that I drink while cutting though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what's the smallest diameter I should bother with. I don't want to waste a lot of burnable wood but don't want to waste a ton of time messing with smaller stuff either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started splitting a few rounds towards the end. Figured there's no way I'll be able to take these rounds out whole so I have to get them into more manageable sizes. I also wanted to compete with svk. Since svk lined all the rounds up and place his truck in the back ground to give viewers a visual reference as to the round line length I tried to do the same. Took this pic with the camera held vertically and used the tree shadows hoping it would make my round line look longer. Guess it didn't work.
> 
> I was only able to split a few rounds before it was time to call it quits. You ever get so tired you become clumsy? That's what happened today. Started to stumble over things. Had to carry my chainsaw in one hand and the Fiskars in the other. Fiskars head got caught in a thorny vine, my forward momentum ripped the handle out of my hands, my other hand dropped the saw, and I fell to my knees. I don't feel too comfortable using a chainsaw or swinging a really sharp plastic POS when I can barely walk so I packed everything up. Until next Friday, sleep in peace downed trees.



Looks like a lot of real nice wood there. You have to be stoked about that.


----------



## SteveSS

Hehe.....yes. Dual port. And yes, they help produce power. A typical gasoline engine is nothing more than an air pump really. The more air that you can supply and vent, the more fuel you can burn. Can't burn more fuel without supplying the air and getting rid of the spent gas. Burn more fuel, make more power.


----------



## Marshy

The more I scrounge the more I wish I had a trailer to pull behind my truck. That or I with I had a 1 ton bump bed truck. L


cantoo said:


> Too much snow to do wood but I brought a load of skids home from work to put under wood when I finally get to it.
> View attachment 411675
> View attachment 411676


You suck! I cant find free pallets around my area. I could use just a couple. You have enough to build a garage.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> The more I scrounge the more I wish I had a trailer to pull behind my truck. That or I with I had a 1 ton bump bed truck.



The more I scrounge the more I wish my trailer would hold two cords instead of 3/4 cord!!!


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Got a few hours of scrounging in today.
> 
> Hoping I can burn this stuff next winter. The bark is falling off so I hope it means it's already relatively dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I posted this pic already but wanted ya'll to see it from the other side. That stupid log is still hung up on that split trunk. I really want that sucker to fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't remember why I took this pic. It shows my gallon of milk that I drink while cutting though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what's the smallest diameter I should bother with. I don't want to waste a lot of burnable wood but don't want to waste a ton of time messing with smaller stuff either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started splitting a few rounds towards the end. Figured there's no way I'll be able to take these rounds out whole so I have to get them into more manageable sizes. I also wanted to compete with svk. Since svk lined all the rounds up and place his truck in the back ground to give viewers a visual reference as to the round line length I tried to do the same. Took this pic with the camera held vertically and used the tree shadows hoping it would make my round line look longer. Guess it didn't work.
> 
> I was only able to split a few rounds before it was time to call it quits. You ever get so tired you become clumsy? That's what happened today. Started to stumble over things. Had to carry my chainsaw in one hand and the Fiskars in the other. Fiskars head got caught in a thorny vine, my forward momentum ripped the handle out of my hands, my other hand dropped the saw, and I fell to my knees. I don't feel too comfortable using a chainsaw or swinging a really sharp plastic POS when I can barely walk so I packed everything up. Until next Friday, sleep in peace downed trees.


Common now, that's only a few hour of work there to buck and split it. 

You might want to consider alternating between cutting and splitting more often. I find it takes longer to fatigue. I usually start with running the saw one tank of gas then switch to splitting. If I get winded or a heavy sweat going then I'll go back to bucking for a "break". Once I start to cool off I'll go back to splitting. Looks like you got the right idea on size. I try to make my splits as large as reasonably possible for handling sake. I'll get resplit when it get stacked back at the house. Also, you might want to consider some firewood grabbers. I love mine even the little bit I've used them.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> The more I scrounge the more I wish my trailer would hold two cords instead of 3/4 cord!!!


I can fit that on my truck but its stacked to the max. If a cop ever saw me he would probably have words with me about it. That and C load range tires are maxed out. I have a class 3 hitch that I need to do a little re-fab work to so I can pull a trailer first.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Common now, that's only a few hour of work there to buck and split it.
> 
> You might want to consider alternating between cutting and splitting more often. I find it takes longer to fatigue. I usually start with running the saw one tank of gas then switch to splitting. If I get winded or a heavy sweat going then I'll go back to bucking for a "break". Once I start to cool off I'll go back to splitting. Looks like you got the right idea on size. I try to make my splits as large as reasonably possible for handling sake. I'll get resplit when it get stacked back at the house. Also, you might want to consider some firewood grabbers. I love mine even the little bit I've used them.



lol. Told you I'm slow. 

I was alternating between cutting and cutting limbs/vines. Vines, branches, and leaves are all on the downed trees. It was actually the saw that really kicked my butt. Lots of lifting it above my waist. Always thought I was in shape but that Makita kicked my butt. 

Yeah, just wanted to split them a bit smaller. Don't want a thousand little pieces that I'll have to lug out of the woods. What do you use to get the wood from the scrounge site to your truck/trailer? What do you use the firewood grabbers for?


----------



## Marshy

I've always been kinda fortunate and could always get my truck within 20 ft of the tree Im cutting. I would just carry each piece to the truck and throw/stack it on. Now I have these firewood grabbers that I will use to carry the chunks.


----------



## Marshy

I have 2 Lockhart firewood grippers for 18-21" firewood. I've used both grippers on the same chunk if it was too heavy for one arm carry. But the benefit is you can pick up 2 large chunks and farmer carry them to the truck.

Search for log jaw too.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Too much snow to do wood but I brought a load of skids home from work to put under wood when I finally get to it.
> View attachment 411675
> View attachment 411676


Great score!

I'm gonna have to actually buy used decent pallets around here. I can scrounge oddball size thin wood junk cheapos, but all winter I only managed to scrounge two good heavy duty ones.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I've always been kinda fortunate and could always get my truck within 20 ft of the tree Im cutting. I would just carry each piece to the truck and throw/stack it on. Now I have these firewood grabbers that I will use to carry the chunks.




20ft would be nice. I've seen those grabbers before somewhere. I thought you were talking about those hooked grabber things that you use to pick things up.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I have 2 Lockhart firewood grippers for 18-21" firewood. I've used both grippers on the same chunk if it was too heavy for one arm carry. But the benefit is you can pick up 2 large chunks and farmer carry them to the truck.
> 
> Search for log jaw too.



Farmer carries. Excellent grip exercise right there! Thanks, I'll look it up.


----------



## tylorklein

When it rains is pours i guess. Got another two oak today from the scrounge earlier this week today. While talking to dad on the phone about wood a coworker got interested and i found another several cord he had a tree service cut but never remove two years ago . Wife told a coworker i love oak and she and neighbors have a bunch of red and white plus sugar maple already down they want gone.


----------



## olyman

Marshy said:


> Got some more scrounging lined up. Got a coworker with a few maples that wants them removed
> 
> 
> Dealer shmealer, I bought my Jred from my local dealer in 2011, want to know how many times I've been back for dealer service? None. And I cut 6-7 cord a year with my saw. Im about due for a new chain and an air filter. If I could do it all over again I would probably buy a new Jred from a site sponser (Terry to be exact). The only thing a dealer is good for (for me) is so I can stop in once in a while to pick up and drool over his saws. Just my $0.02. IDK maybe Stihls need more dealer service than Husky/Jreds?


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> I heard a quote one time that went something like this "only women understand other women. And women hate other women."


----------



## olyman

cantoo said:


> Please stay on topic, this is not the joke thread.
> Stihl rules.


 pffffffft.. just like cadillacs rule......


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Yeah but according to someone we know Stihls are a pain to work on and their HP ratings are bogus.
> 
> I would be happy with any of the saws in your sig. And I'm a die hard fan of saws from Sweden.


----------



## spike60

Marshy said:


> You suck! I cant find free pallets around my area. I could use just a couple. You have enough to build a garage.



All the free pallets anyone needs can be found behind my store. 

( I know you're too far away of course.) But most of them do in fact end up holding firewood for someone.


----------



## cantoo

We get lots of pallets at work. The good ones are from 45 gal barrels of paint but they all go back to the supplier. Shingles used to come on nice hardwood skids but not they come on longer thin skids. I get quite a few but we have a recycler who comes and picks all the rest up. I likely have a couple hundred laying around. Some idiot drove over a whole bunch of them this winter when he was moving snow. I coulda swore they were over anther 10', drove right over them and crushed them all. It's already a muddy mess around my place and it's going to be bad for a long while.


----------



## SteveSS

We have a fella in town here that picks up pallets from the businesses that set them out on the curb. He rebuilds them and resells them as a pretty sucessfull business. He gets them for free and sells at a profit. If you know a place that sets out quality pallets around here and can beat him to them, you can make out pretty well. You gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat him to the punch though.

The medical supply business in the warehouse next to the one I work in is moving, and I already asked them not to set their pallets out for the pallet man until I've had a chance to scrounge them first and set aside the good ones in my own warehouse.


----------



## Marshy

Best pallets I've ever came across were from a seed mill. They used oak pallets that have 8x8 posts in them and used true 1-by's for the top boards. They were used to move/ship bagged seed. We burnt a whole bunch at a field party when I was younger. They were heavy as a mo-fo, I swear they were over 150lbs. It took all I had to pick it up and throw one on the fire.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Looks like a lot of real nice wood there. You have to be stoked about that.



Yeah I'm happier than a pig in poop but looking at all that stuff is a bit daunting. I don't even have a wheel barrow at the moment lol. 



olyman said:


> pffffffft.. just like cadillacs rule......



Hold on there. Cadillacs really do rule. Who said otherwise?


----------



## olyman

Hold on there. Cadillacs really do rule. Who said otherwise?[/QUOTE]
never drove a Towncar,, right???


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> Hold on there. Cadillacs really do rule. Who said otherwise?


never drove a Towncar,, right??? [/QUOTE]

lol. Okay, maybe the older ones sucked. I like the newer models. Especially the CTS-V


----------



## MustangMike

I love watching them in my mirror!


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> I love watching them in my mirror!


 WHAT?? cads,,or Towncars???


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I love watching them in my mirror!



Come on now sir, you have to admire it at least. Unless something recently beat it the CTS-V owned the fastest production sedan. That thing is a beast with tons of luxury features. I'm just glad American car manufacturers are starting to build decent cars again vs the crap they were putting out for years.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree, US is no longer 2nd best in cars, a very good thing!

And I'm sure the caddy is more comfy than my Stang!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I agree, US is no longer 2nd best in cars, a very good thing!
> 
> And I'm sure the caddy is more comfy than my Stang!



The 5.0 probably weighs less too right? Thought I heard something about a 6 cylinder for it in the future.


----------



## MustangMike

No, the 4.6 is a hair lighter than a 5.0. The 600 HP bi turbo 6 cyl is going into the Ford GT (like a GT-40), the Mustang just has a regular 6 in the base model (not in the Mustang GT). It will only way about 2,000 lbs, should go like stink.

The new Mustang GT-350 coming out next year will have a 5.2 ltr that redlines at 8,200 RPM and make over 500 HP w/o any power adder.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> No, the 4.6 is a hair lighter than a 5.0. The 600 HP bi turbo 6 cyl is going into the Ford GT (like a GT-40), the Mustang just has a regular 6 in the base model (not in the Mustang GT). It will only way about 2,000 lbs, should go like stink.
> 
> The new Mustang GT-350 coming out next year will have a 5.2 ltr that redlines at 8,200 RPM and make over 500 HP w/o any power adder.



I was talking about the weight of the 5.0 vs the Cadi. 600 hp in a car that's less than 2k lbs is insane. No way to use that kind of crazy power on the street lol. Even with the CTS-V I've found there's just too much. I may just be getting older. 

Maybe I was thinking about the turbo four in a Mustang. That would be kind of cool to see but if I were car shopping I may opt for that all wheel drive Ford that's turbo charged


----------



## Marshy

Here's a pathetic video I put together from my first time out with my 285CD. Was doing some tuning on the carb, as you can see it wasn't acting very well until the last we cuts. I made the mistake of turning off the camera and didn't turn it back on for the best part of the tree. Let me know how you like the camera angles and stuff. I need feedback on shooting and editing. stuff. I too more footage today of me dropping a maple with the 285 and limbing with the 2159.


----------



## dancan

Real world , thanks Marshy .
I've got a real world mm test of today's scrounge .







I luv my mm


----------



## dancan

Pffffft , Caddy's, Mustangs, Towncars ....... Urban troop transporters is where it's at LOL






I guess the saw has to ride up front


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Pffffft , Caddy's, Mustangs, Towncars ....... Urban troop transporters is where it's at LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the saw has to ride up front


Impressive load

What are those brown stained splits in the middle rows?


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Impressive load
> 
> What are those brown stained splits in the middle rows?



The brown stain is the outer inch of a dead standing spruce that had a little rot , the centre is sill nice and white


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> The brown stain is the outer inch of a dead standing spruce that had a little rot , the centre is sill nice and white


I don't care what the snobs say, spruce is good stuff. Especially those from a stand of spruce so it doesn't have giant limbs/knots. Those stand alone trees can make things fun.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Told you I'm slow.
> 
> I was alternating between cutting and cutting limbs/vines. Vines, branches, and leaves are all on the downed trees. It was actually the saw that really kicked my butt. Lots of lifting it above my waist. Always thought I was in shape but that Makita kicked my butt.
> 
> Yeah, just wanted to split them a bit smaller. Don't want a thousand little pieces that I'll have to lug out of the woods. What do you use to get the wood from the scrounge site to your truck/trailer? What do you use the firewood grabbers for?



On my Dolmars, going to a bar larger than 20" changed the balance of them in a nice way. With 24 and 28" bars, they both feel lighter than when the 20" was on. 

This was just my experience. 

I only leave stuff smaller in diameter than my wrist when scrounging. But, I have the luxury of the cart and wheeler being right there. I understand the being choosy when you have to hoof the wood to your vehicle.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Impressive load
> 
> What are those brown stained splits in the middle rows?



Just checked , my mm doesn't care about the little bit of damp softness LOL






Tonight's anti-cramping hydration .






8.2% of just what the doctor ordered


----------



## MustangMike

Carb loading again!!!


----------



## dancan

Benp , spruce rocks , very low ash , lots of heat , I'll have a couple of cord ready for next winter 
About them knots , tight growth rings around them , lots of btu's there .
These were full of knots , I split them all ...... Except 2 that I needed a bit of help LOL
















I haven't decided if I'm gonna turn this into firewood or try and saw a couple of beams out of it .






Lots of knots on one side of the stem and lots of knots on the second piece .


----------



## dancan

Stihl cut wood .


----------



## dancan

Sorry about the pic repost , I really meant to show the Stihl cut Zogger wood .






The mm sez it's good to go as well LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Lot of firewood in this old ash. She may have to come down this spring ( or fall) whichever comes first!


----------



## dancan

I Sure wish I was closer Clint ......... I'd watch for when you to leave for a checkup LOL


----------



## mainewoods

You are welcome to it Dan. I don't care to wrestle the big stuff like I used to. Plenty more where that came from. Just gettin' so I like the 8"-16" stuff a lot more these days.


----------



## dancan

I agree with you on that 8" to 16" stuff but I'll go down to 4" LOL
Faster to get it blocked up , split if needed and then stacked for drying without bustin' a nut .
Shyte storm tomorrow but man , what a large day we had here today , long sleeve shirt and a hat was all that was needed 






Oh ya , and cleats or skates because the UTT is on ice that's on top of a foot of snow LOL


----------



## stihly dan

Gotta love the one splitters.


----------



## svk

My buddy tried coming to my hunting cabin a few springs back. He missed the turn and drove another mile down the trail before getting stuck. I got stuck trying to get him out and it took two trucks to get me out.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I've got that tee shirt , years ago a friend of mine sez , "Lets go for a 4x4 run" .
The next day we had a dozer hook up both our trucks and plow the snow on the way back out with both of us in tow LOL
No pics so it didn't happen .


----------



## nomad_archer

Sounds like some fun.


----------



## dancan

Well, at the time , I was thinking "**** , how much is this gonna cost ? 5 guys showed up , an equipment float , a backhoe and a dozer ???"
It got real glommy when they decided it was to slow going with the backhoe so they fired up the dozer .
The equipment owner was a friend of my boss at the time so I got a real good deal ,,,,,, No Charge


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I heard a quote one time that went something like this "only women understand other women. And women hate other women."


Steve, you have no idea how true this is. Had a "great" time at my nephews 21st birthday the other night, hey Uncle Mike, ask Krystle what went down between my wife and sister............


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, you have no idea how true this is. Had a "great" time at my nephews 21st birthday the other night, hey Uncle Mike, ask Krystle what went down between my wife and sister............


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was down stairs, but mustang mikes daughter gave me the play by play. My sis can be a drama queen and my wife is a no b.s. kinda girl supposedy it was "epic". Cousin said she enjoyed it, hahahaha


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> On my Dolmars, going to a bar larger than 20" changed the balance of them in a nice way. With 24 and 28" bars, they both feel lighter than when the 20" was on.
> 
> This was just my experience.
> 
> I only leave stuff smaller in diameter than my wrist when scrounging. But, I have the luxury of the cart and wheeler being right there. I understand the being choosy when you have to hoof the wood to your vehicle.



Yeah I'm going to get a 24 and 28" bar once I do the BBK upgrade. 

On one hand I don't want to mess with the small stuff because it will mean more trips back and forth to load. On the other I feel kinda bad about leaving all this burnable stuff. I'm going to order this thing and take everything. One good thing about the van, I can take out the middle seats and fit this thing in. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gorilla-C...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Pffffft , Caddy's, Mustangs, Towncars ....... Urban troop transporters is where it's at LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the saw has to ride up front



I know you mentioned it before but who made that wooden handled ax again? Do you use it for splitting or limbing/chopping?


----------



## SteveSS

Had some good time on the saws and the splitter today over at Dad's. Got a big mess of white oak split up so it has time to get some dry in over the summer. Big tree that was a blow down from the neighbors property. Still more to be split on that one, plus three big black oak that we falled and bucked two weeks ago. Got sidetracked after a while when he mentioned joining two sections of trail through the property so he could make a big loop around the entire place. I'm guesstimating, but it was probably just shy of 200 yards of trail that need to be cleared. Got down to about 40 yards or so when the light got dim and we had to pack it in for the day. Everything that needed to be cut is cut, except for the blow down limbs and stuff that's already on the ground. Another couple hours and the trails will meet. I think tomorrow I'll stick around the house and burn down a couple brush piles that need to go away around here.


----------



## Marshy

Took down a maple yesterday (Saturday) at a coworkers house and got some footage of the 285 noodling. I have more of dropping the tree but need to edit and load it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> I know you mentioned it before but who made that wooden handled ax again? Do you use it for splitting or limbing/chopping?



That one is a Gransfors Bruks large splitting axe , I bought it because it was return at 50% off when they sold for 179$ new , I see that they've gone up to 200$ .
I like it more than the Fiskars of the same size because of the wooden handle but I think the Fiskars might split just a bit better on the stuff I've been scrounging lately but both of them together working both sides of the round get the job done most of the time


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Benp , spruce rocks , very low ash , lots of heat , I'll have a couple of cord ready for next winter
> About them knots , tight growth rings around them , lots of btu's there .
> These were full of knots , I split them all ...... Except 2 that I needed a bit of help LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm gonna turn this into firewood or try and saw a couple of beams out of it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of knots on one side of the stem and lots of knots on the second piece .



That is an awesome score Dan!!! That big Spruce is a dandy!

I can smell that sweet aroma over here. 

I remember how mad my mom would get after I would go climbing up into the Spruce trees when I was little. I would be just covered in pitch.


----------



## dancan

Not much pitch on this one , cut some pine or balsam fir for a day if you want to see pitch LOL , ask Cliff , he knows .
I'm amazed by the amount of heat and burn time out of these spruce branches , definitely gonna process the rest of them , not gonna have them end up in the bonfire pile .


----------



## MustangMike

Since you asked, Chaps & boots, but no ears, eyes or gloves??????

You won't catch me doing that!


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Since you asked, Chaps & boots, but no ears, eyes or gloves??????
> 
> You won't catch me doing that!



Gloves are optional in my mind. You bet your arse I use them when I'm throwing rounds or chunks of wood though. On a warm day splitting an cutting is done with no gloves. 

I wore glasses for the whole tree except this part. Took them off right before this for a short break and they were so sweaty and dusty I couldn't get them to clean up with a wipe, needed a stream of water to rinse them off. If it sounds like I'm making excuses your right I am. Thanks for the coaching.


----------



## nomad_archer

Best thing I ever bought was a few pairs of inexpensive fog free safety glasses. Some were tinted like sun glasses. I have two or three pairs in my cutting stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

When U get old and say "EHHH", you will wish you had always worn ear protection also. One of my friends also has the constant "ringing" in the ear, must not be fun.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't own chaps, but gloves are a personal preference(i wear Mechanix or Jamestown gloves) but ear plugs and glasses are a MUST. I wears my Spy sunglasses. Yup thats really my ugly ass.


----------



## Marshy

I always wear hearing protection. I don't like hearing damage. Ear plugs are cheap. I also have a set of ove the ear muffs that have a radio in them. When you can pull in a station it's nice. If it's always breaking up then it's more annoying and I just turn them off. I need to put some anti fog on my glasses.


----------



## dancan

When I win the loto boys no more scroungin' for me , I'm gonna drive up to the woodpile in one of these


----------



## Philbert

You don't already have one? I have two!!! - bought with the money I made off of a couple of rare and valuable black walnut logs I found on CraigsList . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You don't already have one? I have two!!! - bought with the money I made off of a couple of rare and valuable black walnut logs I found on CraigsList . . .
> 
> Philbert


----------



## tla100

Some decent ash from a week or so ago. Should have gotten there a day earlier, it was all pushed in a pile ready to burn. There was some nice straight stuff about 24" diameter but buried. Only had a little daylight and was friggin cold. Pulled a couple out with chain. Finally got to use my "new" flatbed trailer. Owner said he would give a call when next ash tree is down and help load with grapple. I said sure thing! Need another wagon to put splits in, so it is tied up for a bit. I did get most cut ready to split.


----------



## Oldman47

When it comes to hearing protection I bought an assortment of ear plugs for about $15 a few years back. I tried one after another until I found some that really work for me. Then I went back and bought a 30 years supply for a bit over $10 of a type/style that actually fit me. I lose a pair or two a year using them mostly when I ride my bike but also whenever I do anything noisy. If I lose a pair or they are worn out I just open a new pair and start using them. The ones that fit me are rated to reduce noise by 32db which is a bit over 1000/1 in terms of sound pressure. Every 10 db is ratio of 10/1 so 20 db is 100/1 and so on.


----------



## Ambull01

Speaking of hearing protection, I used to be the finance guy for the Army's Hearing Protection program. If you guys are using the insert type earplugs, do you know the proper way to do it? I used to just stick the things in but the hearing docs showed me the proper way. You're supposed to reach over your head with the opposite side hand (putting earplug in left ear you would use your right hand), pull up on the top portion of your ear, and snugly insert the earplug. They also frown upon those foam type earplugs yet that's all we use in the Guard lol. They gave me some "combat earplugs" that were kinda cool. It had a small plastic flap on the end that you could either leave open or snap it shut. Leaving it open allowed normal tones to be heard with relative ease and closing the flap was for consistent noise.


----------



## benp

I use the snot out of these

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ull-Screws-Earplugs?N=8699174+4294936765&rt=d

and these.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/.../?N=8690968+3294529207+4606+4294936759&rt=rud

Throw them in a pants pocket when doing laundry to clean them.


----------



## mainewoods

Not a distinction I prefer, but here it is anyway. Now don't this make you all feel better!


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> I use the snot out of these
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ull-Screws-Earplugs?N=8699174+4294936765&rt=d
> 
> and these.
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/.../?N=8690968+3294529207+4606+4294936759&rt=rud
> 
> Throw them in a pants pocket when doing laundry to clean them.



Found the combat arms earplugs online. Made by 3M too. Damn that company makes everything

http://www.earplugstore.com/combat-arms-generation4.html

Kinda pricey


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, just a normal year (almost) for Syracuse! Went to School in Rochester, winters were rough!


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> You're supposed to reach over your head with the opposite side hand (putting earplug in left ear you would use your right hand), pull up on the top portion of your ear, and snugly insert the earplug.


Actually, you must _first_ roll the foam type ear plugs into a small, tight, cylinder, _then_ insert into your ear as described. This guy goes into _a lot_ of detail about the rolling, but it really makes a difference in how much noise they attenuate.

http://bcove.me/zwttg6mh

It may be obvious, but our ears are not all the same. Some types of ear plugs fit and seal better than others, providing better protection. If you find one that works for you, or something that you like better (and are more likely to use), it is better than not wearing anything.

I like wearing the ear muff style hearing protection better for chainsaw use; easier to put on and take off with dirty hands. Also protect the outer ear from branches.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Actually, you must _first_ roll the foam type ear plugs into a small, tight, cylinder, _then_ insert into your ear as described. This guy goes into _a lot_ of detail about the rolling, but it really makes a difference in how much noise they attenuate.
> 
> http://bcove.me/zwttg6mh
> 
> It may be obvious, but our ears are not all the same. Some types of ear plugs fit and seal better than others, providing better protection. If you find one that works for you, or something that you like better (and are more likely to use), it is better than not wearing anything.
> 
> I like wearing the ear muff style hearing protection better for chainsaw use; easier to put on and take off with dirty hands. Also protect the outer ear from branches.
> 
> Philbert



Yes sir, you're right. I wasn't talking about the foam style though because I didn't think anyone would actually use it regularly.

I see people at the rifle range wearing the foam earplugs without it inserted into the ear canal. It's just lying straight up in their ear, not sure how to explain it. Freaking idiots. I can't imagine that would really help.

The guys in the Army Hearing program have spent their whole professional lives researching and instructing on hearing issues. I trust those guys 100%. They fit me with the correct sized earplugs. Sadly I lost those bastards though lol. Should have tied it around my neck.


----------



## mainewoods

$3.98-Enough for 200 scrounges.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> $3.98-Enough for 200 scrounges.View attachment 412339



lol, that's awesome. I just never clean my ears. My ear wax act as a natural sound barrier for inevitable complaints from my ex-wife


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I wasn't talking about the foam style though because I didn't think anyone would actually use it regularly. . . They fit me with the correct sized earplugs. Sadly I lost those bastards though lol.



The foam styles are still the most popular that I see in workplaces. Many different brands, versions, shapes, and styles of foam. They are cheap, conform to different ears, etc. 3M has a program where they can actually test the sound attenuation _inside_ your ears to test the effectiveness of different styles of plugs, to see what type works the best for you, and if you have them properly inserted. A number of companies also make custom molded plugs - expensive, and as you note, possible to lose. 

Ear plugs _and_ muffs worn together, do provide a higher level of protection than either worn separately, if you are really concerned.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> The foam styles are still the most popular that I see in workplaces. Many different brands, versions, shapes, and styles of foam. They are cheap, conform to different ears, etc. 3M has a program where they can actually test the sound attenuation _inside_ your ears to test the effectiveness of different styles of plugs, to see what type works the best for you, and if you have them properly inserted. A number of companies also make custom molded plugs - expensive, and as you note, possible to lose.
> 
> Ear plugs _and_ muffs worn together, do provide a higher level of protection than either worn separately, if you are really concerned.
> 
> Philbert



The issue I found with foam plugs are I've never been able to achieve consistent seals. I compress and insert them into my ears but usually one side will seal properly and the other will be less than ideal. 

Anyways, I find hearing protection to be quite boring lol. I just stay away from foam plugs because it lets in too much noise on the rifle range. Probably just user error though. I want something that is as close to dummy proof as possible.


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> Not a distinction I prefer, but here it is anyway. Now don't this make you all feel better!
> View attachment 412335


Nice. I live about 40 min north of Syracuse and I'd be willing to bet if they made the official measuring spot up here that we'd be #1 on that list.

Another interesting note, the average temperature for Stracuse last month was 9*F and we received 60" of snow.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> The issue I found with foam plugs are I've never been able to achieve consistent seals. . . . I want something that is as close to dummy proof as possible.



Some hearing muffs 'automatically' turn on and protect against impact noise, like gunfire, but allow normal conversation. Some muffs electronically transmit sound up to a specific, limited decibel level. These approach 'dummy proof', because you can leave them on to speak with people, and don't have to remember to put them back on, or find that they are off, when someone else on the range is shooting, for example.

http://www.howardleight.com/shooting-protection/earmuffs

Of course, this is more cool gear that you could buy, so I understand if it is not something that appeals to you . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

I have used the little yellow foam ones with the "wings" on the outside end and also the hexagon shaped orange ones. Someone who worked at one of the mines brought a whole bagful up to my hunting cabin once and they lasted for about a decade. Takes a little while to get they right "roll" to suit your ears as both of mine react differently.

I don't shoot much anymore and always have my Husky helmet on when doing saw work. I do have some hearing loss from shooting a lot when younger and seems to be worse on my right ear. Especially tough with crowd noise. My dad had the same problem from shooting as well.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Not a distinction I prefer, but here it is anyway. Now don't this make you all feel better!
> View attachment 412335


The other killer for these places, especially those near the ocean was the amount of cold weather this winter.

MN averages 80' of snowfall but we have very little melting through the winter. If a flake is on the ground after Thanksgiving, there is a good chance it wont melt until late March. Compared to a place like Albany (where I lived), it isn't uncommon to have several thaws during the winter so the actual snow on the ground isn't ever too deep. But this year the east coast got midwest style cold weather to go with their snow so it seems like the winter from hell.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Some hearing muffs 'automatically' turn on and protect against impact noise, like gunfire, but allow normal conversation. Some muffs electronically transmit sound up to a specific, limited decibel level. These approach 'dummy proof', because you can leave them on to speak with people, and don't have to remember to put them back on, or find that they are off, when someone else on the range is shooting, for example.
> 
> http://www.howardleight.com/shooting-protection/earmuffs
> 
> Of course, this is more cool gear that you could buy, so I understand if it is not something that appeals to you . . .
> 
> Philbert



The combat arms earplugs are supposed to do just that. It worked great on the range. I could be wrong but don't think those muffs would work on a military range. You have to wear your combat helmet while firing so it may get in the way. Definitely no way to use it with a gas mask either lol. I've worn ear muffs on the Marine Corps pistol team but have never seen it on an official qualification range.


----------



## svk

Want to talk about snow?

http://www.mtu.edu/alumni/favorites/snowfall/


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I could be wrong but don't think those muffs would work on a military range.



I have no experience on a military range. I was talking about chainsaws! The muffs I mentioned would work for civilian shooting ranges: skeet, target, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I have used the little yellow foam ones with the "wings" on the outside end and also the hexagon shaped orange ones. Someone who worked at one of the mines brought a whole bagful up to my hunting cabin once and they lasted for about a decade. Takes a little while to get they right "roll" to suit your ears as both of mine react differently.
> 
> I don't shoot much anymore and always have my Husky helmet on when doing saw work. I do have some hearing loss from shooting a lot when younger and seems to be worse on my right ear. Especially tough with crowd noise. My dad had the same problem from shooting as well.



I have some slight hearing loss in one ear. Probably from growing up in the 80s. Big car speakers



Philbert said:


> I have no experience on a military range. I was talking about chainsaws! The muffs I mentioned would work for civilian shooting ranges: skeet, target, etc.
> 
> Philbert



Well specify!!!! Just kidding lol. Yeah those muffs would be awesome. I'm going to buy one of those forest helmets with everything built on. I would like to replace the muffs with those you listed or the ones that Marshy mentioned. Put on some Tool or other heavy type music and cut up some logs. That right there sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Philbert

These are some training aids I got from a sales rep many years ago. Used for workplaces, like factories, etc. Now, when we tell people to '_stick it in your ear!_', we can be specific.

The 'Roll Model' gauge can be used competitively, to get workers focused on really rolling the foam ear plugs tightly. The translucent ear helps illustrate what goes on 'inside', although, the canal does not deform as much as when you pull your own ear up and back, as Ambull01 described.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I have some slight hearing loss in one ear. Probably from growing up in the 80s. Big car speakers


You were riding a bicycle in the 80's.

When we first had cars, bass was the thing. Bass doesn't cause hearing loss like treble.

I had 4 10" and 4 12" subs (not all in the same car at the same time though). I guess you could say I was "all about the bass" LMFAO


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> These are some training aids I got from a sales rep many years ago. Used for workplaces, like factories, etc. Now, when we tell people to '_stick it in your ear!_', we can be specific.
> 
> The 'Roll Model' gauge can be used competitively, to get workers focused on really rolling the foam ear plugs tightly. The translucent ear helps illustrate what goes on 'inside', although, the canal does not deform as much as when you pull your own ear up and back, as Ambull01 described.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 412347
> 
> View attachment 412348



That's freaking awesome! I'm going to recommend getting some of those ear things for my unit. I'm tired of telling people to un-f themselves. 

So does pulling your ear up and back really work? 




svk said:


> You were riding a bicycle in the 80's.
> 
> When we first had cars, bass was the thing. Bass doesn't cause hearing loss like treble.
> 
> I had 4 10" and 4 12" subs (not all in the same car at the same time though). I guess you could say I was "all about the bass" LMFAO



Hold on now! How did you know I was riding a bicycle in the 80s!? You're right though lol. I was still peeing myself in the 80s. Should have said 90s although technically I could say I grew up in the 80s, 90s, and 2000s. I'm a late bloomer. 

I also had some massive 12" Cerwin Vega home speakers (I think that's the name). I remember one song in particular that I loved. It would shave my whole apartment in college. Neighbors hated me.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Hold on now! How did you know I was riding a bicycle in the 80s!? You're right though lol. I was still peeing myself in the 80s. Should have said 90s although technically I could say I grew up in the 80s, 90s, and 2000s. I'm a late bloomer.
> 
> I also had some massive 12" Cerwin Vega home speakers (I think that's the name). I remember one song in particular that I loved. It would shave my whole apartment in college. Neighbors hated me.


IIRC you are 33 or so and I am 35 so we basically grew through the same trends.

I also had the 12" CV speakers in my dorm room and then house. We used to buy the "bass tapes" but there were some songs like "Ghetto Cowboy" and the "Gangsta's Paradise" that shook things pretty good too.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> IIRC you are 33 or so and I am 35 so we basically grew through the same trends.
> 
> I also had the 12" CV speakers in my dorm room and then house. We used to buy the "bass tapes" but there were some songs like "Ghetto Cowboy" and the "Gangsta's Paradise" that shook things pretty good too.



Yep, we're real close in age. So you remember Bone Thugs N Harmony? That was the jam! 

I miss those speakers.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, we're real close in age. So you remember Bone Thugs N Harmony? That was the jam!
> 
> I miss those speakers.


Wake up wake up wake up its the first of da month!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Clint, just a normal year (almost) for Syracuse! Went to School in Rochester, winters were rough!



I never realized how much snow Rochester got but I sure did know the winters were awful. I then moved to Cleveland which had less snow but still sucked on the winter scale and didn't have salmon fishing. Now the closest place on there to were I live is Harrisburg with 37" of snow which doesn't seem to bad.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> That's freaking awesome! I'm going to recommend getting some of those ear things for my unit. I'm tired of telling people to un-f themselves.
> 
> So does pulling your ear up and back really work?


Yes it helps significantly. It's the proper way to put them in. Most of the time though I just roll them really tight so it goes into the canal without pulling on the ear. I think when you pull on the ear it can be too easy to push the plug in too deep so you have to be careful. It's all about the roll IMO. When I work in the plant (power generation) and the noise isn't too loud we will pull them out and just lightly push them in unrolled so you can hear voices without shouting. It still knocks out the high frequencies but allows you to cheat to talk with people. The. When you don't need to talk just roll and stuff.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Yes it helps significantly. It's the proper way to put them in. Most of the time though I just roll them really tight so it goes into the canal without pulling on the ear. I think when you pull on the ear it can be too easy to push the plug in too deep so you have to be careful. It's all about the roll IMO. When I work in the plant (power generation) and the noise isn't too loud we will pull them out and just lightly push them in unrolled so you can hear voices without shouting. It still knocks out the high frequencies but allows you to cheat to talk with people. The. When you don't need to talk just roll and stuff.



That is true about shoving them in too far. I actually did that on purpose just to get a good seal. 

On another note, you're one of the heat transfer brainiacs right? If you are, check out this free online book:

http://web.mit.edu/lienhard/www/download-ahtt.shtml

It looks like a pretty basic text book on heat transfer. Reading conversations by that ChrisPA guy, Whitespider, Windthrown, and yourself kind of piqued my interest in the topic.


----------



## dancan

I've used the the yellow foam and ear muffs together when running a saw all day for that extra bit of protection .
1990 Chevy Blazer with 2 Rockford Fosgate 100w amps strapped to mono driving a pair of Cerwin Vega D10's with another amp driving some front speakers ... Was it ever loud LOL


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> That is true about shoving them in too far. I actually did that on purpose just to get a good seal.
> 
> On another note, you're one of the heat transfer brainiacs right? If you are, check out this free online book:
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/lienhard/www/download-ahtt.shtml
> 
> It looks like a pretty basic text book on heat transfer. Reading conversations by that ChrisPA guy, Whitespider, Windthrown, and yourself kind of piqued my interest in the topic.


 
Heat transfer was part of my main course of study as an engineer and was one of the most fun classes I ever took, that and mechine design. I hated dynamics but that was probably because of the teacher and my physics background was not as strong as it should have been... I saved all my engineering texts so when I forget everything I can relearn it lol. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Oldman47

On ear plugs, I ordered a variety pack of plugs to try because I knew, from my employer buying me plugs, that I was hard to fit. The soft plastic plugs were always hard to insert properly and gave very little noise reduction once they were in. Even with tugging on my ear to insert I often found them falling out a few minutes later. What I found was that almost all of that assortment ended up just falling out of my ears. When I reversed some of the foam plugs I had better luck with them staying put. I ended up buying a 50 pack of these plugs because I can get a good consistent seal with them and they stay in place when I insert them backward. I now have a lifetime supply because I only use up 2 or 3 pairs per year. I use them for riding my bike but also for any other noisy environment.
http://www.earplugstore.com/mosppluffopl.html


----------



## MechanicMatt

2 jbl 12 inch subs in the trunk, girl friend said she could hear me coming from miles away. Thank god I grew out of that.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Heat transfer was part of my main course of study as an engineer and was one of the most fun classes I ever took, that and mechine design. I hated dynamics but that was probably because of the teacher and my physics background was not as strong as it should have been... I saved all my engineering texts so when I forget everything I can relearn it lol. Thanks for the link.



I'm planning on reading that thing so I'll sound like I know what I'm talking about when I school my wife on wood burning. 

This is for @dancan :

http://thevane.gawker.com/fahrenhei...:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)&utm_content=Netvibes

Convert to Fahrenheit now so I can make sense of your temps!


----------



## spike60

So for those of us who may be on the "little too late" list for some hearing damage, to what do you give the most credit: Loud saws, or loud music? 

In my case, Husqvarna and The Allman Brothers probably have an equal share in that answer for me. But while I now wear ear plugs when running a saw, I still blast the tunes now and then.


----------



## Oldman47

For me my sligt hearing loss probably came from too much Inna Godda Da Vida and similar music played as loud as I could tolerate.


----------



## mainewoods

I bought my first transistor radio when I was 9. It was only AM and about the size of a pack of smokes.Took me a week of picking peas at .30 a bushel to save up for it. But when the 8 track players came out, I was first in line! Man did I crank up the Steppenwolf and 3 Dog night. Took a cuttin' torch to mount it into a '57 Chevy dashboard, but it was worth the effort.


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> 2 jbl 12 inch subs in the trunk, girl friend said she could hear me coming from miles away. Thank god I grew out of that.



Yup , I'm glad I survived it LOL


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> I'm planning on reading that thing so I'll sound like I know what I'm talking about when I school my wife on wood burning.
> 
> This is for @dancan :
> 
> http://thevane.gawker.com/fahrenheit-is-a-better-temperature-scale-than-celsius-1691707793?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)&utm_content=Netvibes
> 
> Convert to Fahrenheit now so I can make sense of your temps!



TLDR 
I usually convert to F and inch , foot , miles for you guys so as to avoid confusion LOL
BTW , Dan or dancan is fine , that @ bs is for the birds , if I can't figure out who's talking to who I'll drink more beer till it makes sense .


----------



## dancan

Steppenwolf and 3 Dog night , seen the 8track but I bought the LP , I knew better LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Cuttin' wood was the cause of my tinnitus. No one wore ear plugs or muffs that I ever knew. Not even sure there was such a thing back then. Never saw a helmet, face shield, chaps or safety glasses either. Guess we were pretty lucky. I wouldn't recommend cuttin' that way to anybody. To this day I don't own a helmet,face shield, or chaps. I do wear ear plugs, now. Kind of like closing the barn door after the horse got out!


----------



## dancan

It's better than not Clint .
My father was a district superintendent for Bowater Mersey Paper , I remember when their silviculture crews had to start wearing helmets systems and chainsaw pants , what a pile of complaints LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Anybody still buring all day? The wife hasn't been keeping it going all day for about a week. I light a fire at night only half full stove in the a.m. I sure like this warmer weather, about time zogger took the vortex of doom off of us.


----------



## Erik B

Just getting a fire going in the morning and letting it die by noon. Should be getting colder the rest of the week so I may have to keep the fire going all day.


----------



## dancan

Burning ???? I'm still on my first little box of matches from october , been shoving the coals and burning wood to the back of the furnace to shovel out the ashes , we've got more than 30" of ice in the lakes and polly 3' of snow in my front yard with more snow on the way .
I tried to find some total snowfall amounts but no luck , PEI got whacked in February with 88 inches for that month .


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> I bought my first transistor radio when I was 9. It was only AM and about the size of a pack of smokes.Took me a week of picking peas at .30 a bushel to save up for it. But when the 8 track players came out, I was first in line! Man did I crank up the Steppenwolf and 3 Dog night. Took a cuttin' torch to mount it into a '57 Chevy dashboard, but it was worth the effort.



Good bands and tunes fellas. Reminiscent of the old days. I remember my first 8-track...ZZ Top Fandango back in '75. We'd pipe everything through amps into Stillwater Kickers and Pyle Driver Pounders.


----------



## mainewoods

Whatever that means, it sounds like a lot of snow, Dan!


----------



## dancan

Handy 180" with more on the way , Crazy winter up here .


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> So for those of us who may be on the "little too late" list for some hearing damage, to what do you give the most credit: Loud saws, or loud music?
> 
> In my case, Husqvarna and The Allman Brothers probably have an equal share in that answer for me. But while I now wear ear plugs when running a saw, I still blast the tunes now and then.


Most of mine is attributed to duck hunting. We had some good years with several guys in the blind and you would use upwards of two boxes between pass shooting and killing cripples (early steel shot sucked). 

And my Chevelle with straight headers didn't help either. I had a full dual 3" Flowmaster system with stabilizer pipe but straight headers sounded better. If you've ever flown in a de Havilland Beaver, my car sounded about like a beaver during takeoff LOL


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Anybody still buring all day? The wife hasn't been keeping it going all day for about a week. I light a fire at night only half full stove in the a.m. I sure like this warmer weather, about time zogger took the vortex of doom off of us.


We haven't had any heat in over a week! 70 degrees here yesterday.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dan, I use a map gas torch to light my stove, screw matches. And I can see grass in 50% of my lawn!


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, my 67 390 Stang had a built in 8 track, and a roller door storage area for the tapes (rare brushed alum interior). And I was one of the few with an 8 track recorder, was a big hit in the dorm. 

Also liked some Tommy James, Jay & Americans, Creedence Clearwater, Moody Blues, Grass Roots, Cream, Black Sabbath, and the Stones. The 60s had some great music!


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> Handy 180" with more on the way , Crazy winter up here .



Haven't we been seeing pics all winter with like a foot of snow? I knew there was photo shopping going on. Still have about 2 ft in the yard but the driveway is muddy.


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> Anybody still burning all day?



You'll probably want to choke me out for saying this, but we've had 60+ degrees for over a week here now. 70's and 80's the last three days. My boiler is still burning because we're forecast for 40's in the next couple days. I seriously thought about just letting it go out and relighting if I needed too, but then I looked at all the big uglies that I had laying around and I just tossed one in every couple days. Worst case scenario is it kept my water heater from using any electric. The big uglies don't stack well any how. In this weather that we're having now, I'm getting 24 hours from one load of uglies. I'll burn them for another week and see what the weatherman has to say, but I'm ready to let it go out.

On another note......about half of my my garlic broke the surface over the weekend. Super stoked about that!

p.s.

Any of y'all jokers want to come get warm for a day or two and have a look see at some green grass, just say the word. LOL......ok, I admit it.......that was rubbing it in just a little.


----------



## tla100

Yeah it has been awesome here last week or so. 70 degree highs. Mud is drying up and no snow left.

What sucks is I got a blasted bird that tried to make a nest in chimney, fell all the way down and is flapping around. Good thing I closed the damper to stove. But we get a cold blast I might need to fire it up. Going to have to put some chicken wire up, talked about it before burning season when I run brush thru chimney, but never did. Going to freeze tonight, but will be 50 tomorrow with a little warmer all week.


----------



## dancan

No mud here , solid ground 
Can't get in the woods 
Yard trees for the furnace 
More snow tonight 
More snow Saturday 
Stihly , I'm a pretender LOL


----------



## spike60

A cold, wet, 36 degrees and rain this morning. Far better than a month ago, but I'll give the stove a full load before heading into the store. Had a couple days so far that only required evening fires, but that transition doesn't happen all at once and this week looks to be a wet and cold one. Got plenty of wood, so no reason to be shy about keeping the stove going.


----------



## Marshy

Im out of c/s/s wood to burn. I'm cutting up logs that I bought this time last year just to be able to keep the fire going. I probably have another 4 weeks of wood burning. Fortunately it's been really mild and the wood seems to last a lot longer. It's not the most ideal moisture content but if I can get it in the basement with a small fan blowing on it for a week it's descent. Will likely give the chimney a sweep come this weekend. 
Working 12 hr nights for the next 4 weeks. I'll get off shift wait for the sun to rise then go cut wood for '15/'16 supply out of the log pile. I've got 2 logging outfits within 5 miles of my house logging. I'm trying to get a delivery of logs for '16/'17 winter to stay ahead.


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> A cold, wet, 36 degrees and rain this morning. Far better than a month ago, but I'll give the stove a full load before heading into the store. Had a couple days so far that only required evening fires, but that transition doesn't happen all at once and this week looks to be a wet and cold one. Got plenty of wood, so no reason to be shy about keeping the stove going.




I'm burning fires in the morning here still. Using up what is in the house.


----------



## Oldman47

dancan said:


> Handy 180" with more on the way , Crazy winter up here .


Dan, its time to stop letting the stuff come there. 15 feet of snow in a year is enough.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Clint, my 67 390 Stang had a built in 8 track, and a roller door storage area for the tapes (rare brushed alum interior). And I was one of the few with an 8 track recorder, was a big hit in the dorm.
> 
> Also liked some Tommy James, Jay & Americans, Creedence Clearwater, Moody Blues, Grass Roots, Cream, Black Sabbath, and the Stones. The 60s had some great music!


 the only good music there was.. after that, it was all acid brains music


----------



## farmer steve

spike60 said:


> So for those of us who may be on the "little too late" list for some hearing damage, to what do you give the most credit: Loud saws, or loud music?
> 
> In my case, Husqvarna and The Allman Brothers probably have an equal share in that answer for me. But while I now wear ear plugs when running a saw, I still blast the tunes now and then.





Oldman47 said:


> For me my sligt hearing loss probably came from too much Inna Godda Da Vida and similar music played as loud as I could tolerate.





mainewoods said:


> I bought my first transistor radio when I was 9. It was only AM and about the size of a pack of smokes.Took me a week of picking peas at .30 a bushel to save up for it. But when the 8 track players came out, I was first in line! Man did I crank up the Steppenwolf and 3 Dog night. Took a cuttin' torch to mount it into a '57 Chevy dashboard, but it was worth the effort.





USMC615 said:


> Good bands and tunes fellas. Reminiscent of the old days. I remember my first 8-track...ZZ Top Fandango back in '75. We'd pipe everything through amps into Stillwater Kickers and Pyle Driver Pounders.





MustangMike said:


> Clint, my 67 390 Stang had a built in 8 track, and a roller door storage area for the tapes (rare brushed alum interior). And I was one of the few with an 8 track recorder, was a big hit in the dorm.
> 
> Also liked some Tommy James, Jay & Americans, Creedence Clearwater, Moody Blues, Grass Roots, Cream, Black Sabbath, and the Stones. The 60s had some great music!







wonder why?


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> I'm burning fires in the morning here still. Using up what is in the house.



I used up what was in the house and I don't feel like getting any more wood. By the time I get to my daughters birthday in mid march, I am done with the wood stove. I keep telling myself that I will bring in some wood and then I don't. It is hard to burn when the high is 60 degrees but the low is in the 30's. I have a few cold days coming up, I may bring in wood. But I may not.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Stihly , I'm a pretender LOL



I knew it. My suspicions started from seeing pics of your van parked on snow with no tire tracks! Unless you have a magic van that rides on top of snow.


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> These are some training aids I got from a sales rep many years ago. Used for workplaces, like factories, etc. Now, when we tell people to '_stick it in your ear!_', we can be specific.
> 
> The 'Roll Model' gauge can be used competitively, to get workers focused on really rolling the foam ear plugs tightly. The translucent ear helps illustrate what goes on 'inside', although, the canal does not deform as much as when you pull your own ear up and back, as Ambull01 described.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 412347
> 
> View attachment 412348


That's a great demo Philbert!!


I cannot stand those ear plugs or any roll and insert for that matter.

The first one that I linked, you screw it into your ear canal. Works great.

The second one, you push in and turn a bit. Works great also. They are made more for smaller ear canals.



spike60 said:


> So for those of us who may be on the "little too late" list for some hearing damage, to what do you give the most credit: Loud saws, or loud music?
> 
> In my case, Husqvarna and The Allman Brothers probably have an equal share in that answer for me. But while I now wear ear plugs when running a saw, I still blast the tunes now and then.





MustangMike said:


> Clint, my 67 390 Stang had a built in 8 track, and a roller door storage area for the tapes (rare brushed alum interior). And I was one of the few with an 8 track recorder, was a big hit in the dorm.
> 
> Also liked some Tommy James, Jay & Americans, Creedence Clearwater, Moody Blues, Grass Roots, Cream, Black Sabbath, and the Stones. The 60s had some great music!



Mine has been from firearms.
Blew my left eardrum deer hunting with a braked 7mm stw out in the wide open. Gun went bang and it felt like someone smacked me in the left ear with a ping pong paddle followed by some drainage. Yay.

Last summer a little altercation with a local Yogi that would not give up and leave. Finally I had enough and I ran after him into the woods with the flashlight and snubby 357. Fired two shots into the ground behind him and SMACK on the left ear followed by the wet feeling. Yay. I then realized I was in some heavy cover.

I wear earplugs in my little fun truck when driving anywhere over a half hour straight. It's not the 5" straight exhaust that's bad but the injection pump/injectors noise along with all of the sound proofing insulation taken out.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> I knew it. My suspicions started from seeing pics of your van parked on snow with no tire tracks! Unless you have a magic van that rides on top of snow.



If he's anywhere close to Ricky, Julian, and Bubbles......A floating Magic Van might not be too far off the mark.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> I cannot stand those ear plugs or any roll and insert for that matter.
> The first one that I linked, you screw it into your ear canal. Works great.
> The second one, you push in and turn a bit. Works great also. They are made more for smaller ear canals..



People have different shaped ear canals, just like they have different shaped feet. Some shoes fit, some don't. 
If you find a style/brand of of ear plugs or shoes that work for you, stick with them (but try not to confuse which go where . . . .)

Philbert


----------



## spike60

zogger said:


> I'm burning fires in the morning here still. Using up what is in the house.



How late into the year do you typically burn down there Zogger? Up this way burning starts to get sporadic for me in April, but I'll still have occasional "take the chill out" fires well into May.


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> How late into the year do you typically burn down there Zogger? Up this way burning starts to get sporadic for me in April, but I'll still have occasional "take the chill out" fires well into May.



I've burned into april before. Not a lot, but some, and not all day long, just on an "as needed" basis. Biggest snowstorm and cold spell we ever had was in mid march before. Ya never know. And some years I have started burning in september, other years it will remain warm until the holidays in november or even december.

I have had two widely different Christmas days before, one, picked ripe tomatoes, another, six inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## mainewoods

I've had 2 widely different 4th of July's too. One, I took my long johns off, and the other, we had a snow ball fight.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> I've had 2 widely different 4th of July's too. One, I took my long johns off, and the other, we had a snow ball fight.


It has snowed on the 4th of July up here also once but I wasn't around then.

About once every 7 to 8 summers you get one that is cold all of the way through. You start off with shorts and have to don a flannel shirt by dinnertime each evening.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Mine has been from firearms.
> Blew my left eardrum deer hunting with a braked 7mm stw out in the wide open. Gun went bang and it felt like someone smacked me in the left ear with a ping pong paddle followed by some drainage. Yay.
> 
> Last summer a little altercation with a local Yogi that would not give up and leave. Finally I had enough and I ran after him into the woods with the flashlight and snubby 357. Fired two shots into the ground behind him and SMACK on the left ear followed by the wet feeling. Yay. I then realized I was in some heavy cover.
> 
> I wear earplugs in my little fun truck when driving anywhere over a half hour straight. It's not the 5" straight exhaust that's bad but the injection pump/injectors noise along with all of the sound proofing insulation taken out.



7 STW, that's a neat round that I haven't heard mentioned in some time. I shot a deer with a braked 300 win mag with hot handloads once. Only time I ever fired that gun without ear plugs and it was damn loud. I still don't know how that deer ran 200 yards with very little blood trail as the entire heart and lungs were blown up and there was a baseball sized exit wound.

Doesn't surprise me that a guy who splits such manly rounds by hand would also chase a bear on foot. Must have "eaten your wheaties" that morning, hey Ben?


----------



## MustangMike

That is why I never even considered a muzzle break on a hunting rifle, they hurt UR ears even with muffs! I don't even like the 357 Mag w/o muffs.


----------



## 1project2many

mainewoods said:


> I've had 2 widely different 4th of July's too. One, I took my long johns off, and the other, we had a snow ball fight.



Took my young nephew through Yellowstone Park and over the Beartooth Pass in MT years ago in August. It was a great experience for him as he'd never been out of Massachusetts before that. We stopped near the peak of the pass and had a snowball fight which was fun until his nose started to bleed from the elevation. As he held his nose and wiped away tears he looked at me and shouted "I'm never having a snowball fight with you in August again!" He went back home to MA and to this day, he hasn't had another snowball fight in August.

There's enough snow melted at my house I can smell the Oak I brought home last fall. It's so strong that it overpowered the odeur du skunk that was floating around.


----------



## MustangMike

I can see about a third of my lawn again today. A few 50 degree days last week followed by some rain have really changed things, but they are predicting some additional snow Thurs/Fri, so, as Yogi said, It ain't over till it's over!


----------



## mainewoods

Down to single digit temps tonight, wind is steady at 35 mph and going to blow all day tomorrow, with a high of 20.


----------



## Marshy

I think Im done bringing wood to the house. Brought up one more face cord this morning after the sun came out. My poor Dodge Stratus didnt like the weight.  You guys using the mini vans would have been proud. lol


----------



## benp

svk said:


> 7 STW, that's a neat round that I haven't heard mentioned in some time. I shot a deer with a braked 300 win mag with hot handloads once. Only time I ever fired that gun without ear plugs and it was damn loud. I still don't know how that deer ran 200 yards with very little blood trail as the entire heart and lungs were blown up and there was a baseball sized exit wound.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me that a guy who splits such manly rounds by hand would also chase a bear on foot. Must have "eaten your wheaties" that morning, hey Ben?



It was an unimpressive round on deer in my experiences. Since I still have a bunch of components and ammo for it, I am always on the look out for a heavy barrel model. I think it would be a fun long range vermin gun. 

That goofy bear. I had shooed him off 3 times already and the 4th time I heard him banging around out there I had had enough.


----------



## dancan

Well , since Clint was so nice and kind enough to send me another snow and wind event via the Gulf of Maine I stocked up on the Vicars Cross and filled the porch up with the scrounged wood from Saturday , the city is preparing for a shutdown because of the lack of place to be able to push the snow to , so , I'll polly take a snow day tomorrow and feed the furnace depending on what it looks like out there tomorrow .
Free boxes of strike anywhere matches , just pay for the shipping .
All that snow on PEI only happened since February , that province had bare ground in January .... 



Ambull01 said:


> I knew it. My suspicions started from seeing pics of your van parked on snow with no tire tracks! Unless you have a magic van that rides on top of snow.



Ice man , it's parked on ice ..... BaHahahahahahahaha Ha !
Them 3 Stooges , all close , some are real close LOL


----------



## dancan

Marshy said:


> I think Im done bringing wood to the house. Brought up one more face cord this morning after the sun came out. My poor Dodge Stratus didnt like the weight.  You guys using the mini vans would have been proud. lol



Pics !


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , Maybe I'll have another Vicar , up to 16" with heavy wind on the way , polly a snow day tomorrow , burn some scrounged wood , sleep in , move some snow .... Don't forget , free Strike AnyWhere matches ....


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> they are predicting some additional snow Thurs/Fri, so, as Yogi said, It ain't over till it's over!



Yeah, it's not over yet. Had to clean the gutters, so I ran home around 2:00 this afternoon. 49, sunny, and nice enough that I almost didn't bother to add some wood to the stove. But I threw some in anyway, more so to just keep the thing going for when I got home. Then the wind that Clint mentioned really started to kick up. About when I was going up and down the ladder in fact.  Went back to the store and the wind was just nuts the rest of the day and the temp fell off a cliff. Just 3 hours later when I got home it was 32. Somewhere in the 20's now. wind still howling. We've got a ways to go boys.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> That goofy bear. I had shooed him off 3 times already and the 4th time I heard him banging around out there I had had enough.


My friend used to camp on an island in northern MN. If a bear would swim to the island, it wouldn't leave. He'd talk to the warden and get the ok to dispatch but not until it significantly damaged his storage building.


----------



## SteveSS

Happy Irish Day, Scroungers!

Reppin' the East Coast from the Midwest on St. Patty's Day.....this used to be my shirt until my belly swolled up and I couldn't wear it anymore. Crabcake Factory, Ocean City, MD.


----------



## tla100

Just scrounged a trailer load. Tree service buddy told me they were cutting lots of maple and ash. Mostly silver maple, but scroungers can't be choosers. Figure about a cord and a half. Trailer is 16' long and 8' wide, 5' sidewalls. Some nice straight grained rounds. Some of the ash was pushed up in piles, not fun digging out. Couple good logs tho.


----------



## Coro cutter

I had a nice scrounge today I got some spruce I think you guys call it very smelly wood be good for the fire not this winter but the winter after


----------



## dancan

I've burnt almost 2 cord of spruce this year , while not a good overnight wood because of the short burn time it is great wood and low ash . I'd burn silver maple but I've never seen bigger than about 4" up here before it dies off .


----------



## mainewoods

One thing I do like about spruce is that the chicks dig it when you come inside smelling like a Christmas tree, after cuttin' all day. Makes 'em feel all warm and fuzzy is my guess. That all fades quickly though, when they do the laundry!


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> One thing I do like about spruce is that the chicks dig it when you come inside smelling like a Christmas tree, after cuttin' all day. Makes 'em feel all warm and fuzzy is my guess. That all fades quickly though, when they do the laundry!


? clint, you mean to say that the chick's don't like the smell of a cutter after cutting pin oak? maybe not as much as cedar hey or spruce! lol


----------



## Erik B

chucker said:


> ? clint, you mean to say that the chick's don't like the smell of a cutter after cutting pin oak? maybe not as much as cedar hey or spruce! lol


What's wrong with a bit of 'eau de chainsaw'


----------



## dancan

Snow day here , a plow passed by a 5:00am only 1 lane open , I've got 4' drifts and 18" on the flats winds picking up this afternoon .
I've got to shovel a path to the woodpile so I can shovel the snow off my scrounged wood 

Last weekends snow event , how an 85 yr old fella shovelled .

http://video.theloop.ca/health/heal...ow-drift/4117613448001?sort=start_date&page=1


----------



## MustangMike

I was wondering why I didn't know about that tax credit, then I realized .... CANADA!!!!

Good for you guys, we aren't that bright!


----------



## Ambull01

Do ya'll cut/scrounge in the rain? Supposed to rain on Friday but I still want to get some scrounge work done. From what I've read the rain shouldn't harm the chainsaw


----------



## nomad_archer

I dont mess around in the rain. It is to easy to slip and twist an ankle, knee, back etc. Last think I want to do is to fall carrying a saw. I have gotten caught in the rain humping out rounds and in those cases I finished hauling out my rounds so someone else didnt decide they were for the taking. I try to avoid the rain, I dont like drying out the saw and all my gear. Plus chaps are heavy enough without adding water to the mix.

Ultimately, I dont like working in the rain. I would find something else to do lord knows I have enough projects to keep me busy for years and years.


----------



## nomad_archer

So I gave in and fired up my moisture meter - old smokey in the basement today. The yard was frozen from the wind and 17 degree temps last night from a high of 60. I was tired of the furnace running and being cold. Looks like I am going to be burning into April looking at the weather forecast.


----------



## hamish

Well got a bit more to haul in this morning, I hope the snow lasts till after Easter.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Well got a bit more to haul in this morning, I hope the snow lasts till after Easter.View attachment 412859


Great picture! Little one is having fun and your vintage sled is in perfect shape!!


----------



## Marshy

hamish said:


> Well got a bit more to haul in this morning, I hope the snow lasts till after Easter.View attachment 412859


That's a nice little scrounge setup. I'd like something like that to pull a nice big sled. I was using mine but it's a trail sled and not a work horse.


----------



## Ambull01

hamish said:


> Well got a bit more to haul in this morning, I hope the snow lasts till after Easter.View attachment 412859



I agree with the other gents, that pic is awesome! Almost makes me wish I lived further north.


----------



## Ambull01

Going off scrounging topic again just for one post. 

Check this site out: http://homemadestrength.blogspot.com/2011/04/foam-rolling-is-for-church-moms_24.html

Tells you how to make your own foam roller. This thing is freaking awesome to work out the kinks/soreness from your lower back after scrounging/sitting in a chair all day. No massage has ever really been able to get deep into my muscles to really loosen up my back except this. It's also great for hamstrings, quads, etc. The site also shows you how to build your own bench, squat stands, deadlift platform, etc.


----------



## hamish

Marshy said:


> That's a nice little scrounge setup. I'd like something like that to pull a nice big sled. I was using mine but it's a trail sled and not a work horse.


Yep 248CC 's of pure joy. Two loads in the sleigh on moderate ground makes for a single cord.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@hamish I've always wondered who is in your avatar?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Is that your wife? And if so, man your lucky........my wife is hot and all, bit she won't go near any of my saws........


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Great picture! Little one is having fun and your vintage sled is in perfect shape!!



Argo, mfg's of 4x4, 6x6's, sell the same sled theory, just a hull of their bottoms, for a mint. I think you could make your own mold cast, pour your own resin and have two/three for what they want for the same principle. Not knocking the Argos though, pretty slick all-terrain/amphibious skid steer vehicles. Buddy of mine had one yrs ago... Would climb a tree if you could get a tire on it.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Argo, mfg's of 4x4, 6x6's, sell the same sled theory, just a hull of their bottoms, for a mint. I think you could make your own mold cast, pour your own resin and have two/three for what they want for the same principle. Not knocking the Argos though, pretty slick all-terrain/amphibious skid steer vehicles. Buddy of mine had one yrs ago... Would climb a tree if you could get a tire on it.


We had a 6 wheeled Argo. Sold it after my dad passed away as I preferred ATV's. But it had definite strong points.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> We had a 6 wheeled Argo. Sold it after my dad passed away as I preferred ATV's. But it had definite strong points.



Cumbersome by their size no doubt, not as agile as a 4-wheeler. Used to love the ability to just cut across creeks, slow moving rivers that wouldn't drag ya down 100 yards or more to hit the other side...hell before you knew it, be on somebody else's huntin club, lol..


----------



## hamish

Hell if that was my wife I wouldn't be on AS. Its Alissa of Ax Women (professional timber sports team).

Argos's yeah kind seem neat and cool, till you have operated one. I have a 8x8 with tracks that collects a lot of bird dropping and dust. For everyday use it is not practical, and is limited in job/task specific use also. When they break through the ice, yes they do float, but that's about it.


----------



## 1project2many

Question for the experienced fallers: If I'm going to scrounge this tree, do I need to make a new hinge or will the ones on the door work?


----------



## svk

Just found this at a friend's last week. I swear if there's a car in the woods, a tree will grow through it.


----------



## Sawdust inspector

Is that what they call iron wood?


----------



## Philbert

The the vehicle is probably a Dodge Aspen.

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many

Philbert said:


> The the vehicle is probably a Dodge Aspen.
> 
> Philbert



Sadly, the Plymouth Cottonwood never really caught on.


----------



## Philbert

If the vehicle takes up 128 cubic feet, it might be a Honda - '_Accord_' (or even a '_Cord'_, if it is really old!).
http://blog.caranddriver.com/a-brie...obile-the-coolest-car-you-never-knew-existed/

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many

But it only has the face value of a rick shaw!


----------



## benp

You guys are giving this dude a work out. 







Let me guess....You are all here all week and try the veal, right?


----------



## chucker

? or couldn't it just be a Subaru, "forester" in disguise??


----------



## wudpirat

As a youngster, I remember them cars. Compared to todays junk boxes they were beautiful to behold.
The Cord was a mustard yellow convert with wire wheels and chrome exhaust, I wanted one.
The Graham was a supercharged six and looked like the Cord, Black IIRC.
Now the Franklin was air cooled alum engine with louvers in the hood to regulate temps, it could have been an aircraft engine, a Lycoming, maybe.
There was a bunch, Willies Overland, REO, De Soto, Hudson, Packard, LaSalle, and more than I can remember.
My Grandfather's first car was a Willies Whippet,
He didn't know how to drive or have a licence, just save his pennies until he had the money, went down and bought it and drove it home.
My Dad had a Chev. Master Delux with the knee action front end that wudn't hold fluid, traded it for a Ford fastback with a V60 engine.
Speaking about wood, I have to dig out some Pine, my hardwood is about gone and a snow drift is covering the other wood. With more snow coming
tomarrow, it will hve to be Pine for now. Got to get scronging.

Anybody remember "Body by Fisher" ?


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> The the vehicle is probably a Dodge Aspen.
> 
> Philbert


LOL

There are 4 cars out there and all of them were left flipped over. Not sure if the original owner wanted to rob the running gear but totally ruined the cars by doing that.

There is a nice stand of young elm growing back there....


----------



## Philbert

wudpirat said:


> As a youngster, I remember them cars. Compared to todays junk boxes they were beautiful to behold.


I have been told by collectors that today we drive 'cars'. Back then, they were '_automobiles_'.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

today was work on the winter scrounge pile.i noodled all the oak big rounds (3 tanks of fuel) and my buddy ran the splitter. thought i had some pics but don't know what happed to them.


----------



## Philbert

1project2many said:


> Back to the puns . . .
> View attachment 413003



_Nothing like a car with a big trunk . . . .

What kind of suspension: Leaf Springs?

My truck was kind of dirty - thought I'd Spruce up the cab a bit . . . 

Automatic transmission, or 3-on-the-tree?

Wow! Talk about an Ash tray . . . !

Must be a sugar maple - runs better in the spring . . .
_
Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> _Nothing like a car with a big trunk . . . .
> 
> What kind of suspension: Leaf Springs?
> 
> My truck was kind of dirty - thought I'd Spruce up the cab a bit . . .
> 
> Automatic transmission, or 3-on-the-tree?
> 
> Wow! Talk about an Ash tray . . . !
> 
> Must be a sugar maple - runs better in the spring . . .
> _
> Philbert


LMFAO


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> today was work on the winter scrounge pile.i noodled all the oak big rounds (3 tanks of fuel) and my buddy ran the splitter. thought i had some pics but don't know what happed to them.



You used three tanks of fuel noodling and you have no pics!!?


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You used three tanks of fuel noodling and you have no pics!!?


----------



## 1project2many

Philbert said:


> _Nothing like a car with a big trunk . . . ._


I wouldn't use it for a Barber Chair.
_



What kind of suspension: Leaf Springs?

Click to expand...

_And you can measure the piston wear by the rings...
_



My truck was kind of dirty - thought I'd Spruce up the cab a bit . . .

Click to expand...

_I like the wood grain dash, Mossy Oak floor mats, and Fir seat covers.
_



Automatic transmission, or 3-on-the-tree?

Click to expand...

_I dunno, but the canopy is nice.
_



Wow! Talk about an Ash tray . . . !

Click to expand...

_Yeah, it's a green Beetle thing.

_



Must be a sugar maple - runs better in the spring . . .

Click to expand...

_I know. I heard it tapping! I feel sorry for the sap that ended up with it.

Thanks, Philbert. LMAO.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


>



lol. It must have been fun at least. I've skipped taking pics of scrounges a few times because there was a chance of being seen. I don't want people to think I'm taking a selfie. I HATE selfies and anyone that takes them. 

Anyways, you think this stuff would still be useable indoors?:

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/zip/4939280502.html


----------



## olyman

well, brought home a 35 dba oak three months ago, before we got snow blasted.....got just about half of it cut to length this am, along with some problems with the 981 efco I just bought....... all minor stuff,,but still,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SteveSS

wudpirat said:


> Anybody remember "Body by Fisher" ?


Yessir.....my Grandpa retired from Fisher Body.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> lol. It must have been fun at least. I've skipped taking pics of scrounges a few times because there was a chance of being seen. I don't want people to think I'm taking a selfie. I HATE selfies and anyone that takes them.



I'm sure you are a selfie master. You probably have one of these in you scrounging gear: http://www.amazon.com/Flexion-Quick...&qid=1426808571&sr=8-1&keywords=selfie+sticks

You can't keep passing it off as a pickaroon.


----------



## dancan

Warning !!!!
Tread Derail !!!!

My brother has his house on the market because of employment out of town .
I had to go check his furnace because it has a zero clearance chimney which comes out the basement wall about a foot off the ground .












Fuzzy said "**** that , I aint shovelin all that , I quit !"
Hard to tell but the snow is 3' or better ,
I broke trail , they followed LOL






It got uglier as I got closer .






When we finally got in , the furnace had quit , it uses a zero clearance furnace that comes out through the basement wall a foot above ground .
We found that the quickest route to the vent was from above because of the large drifts surrounding the house .






Found a small piece of plywood to stand on and Fuzzy went out first , I went after on the ironing board and we did some 2 stage shovelling LOL











My buddy Donnie was with us but he couldn't fit through the window so he gave us some moral support and was ready to call 911 if we got stuck .






We finally found it and got it cleaned out and the furnace flashed up .






No snow here boys 







Donnie did come in handy , he got us a step ladder so we could get back in and not have to fight our way around .






Did find some beer in my brothers fridge 

Got snow ?






To get back on topic , here's a pic of my scrounged wood piles that I had to shovel to tonight .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Warning !!!!
> Tread Derail !!!!
> 
> My brother has his house on the market because of employment out of town .
> I had to go check his furnace because it has a zero clearance chimney which comes out the basement wall about a foot off the ground .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy said "**** that , I aint shovelin all that , I quit !"
> Hard to tell but the snow is 3' or better ,
> I broke trail , they followed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got uglier as I got closer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we finally got in , the furnace had quit , it uses a zero clearance furnace that comes out through the basement wall a foot above ground .
> We found that the quickest route to the vent was from above because of the large drifts surrounding the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a small piece of plywood to stand on and Fuzzy went out first , I went after on the ironing board and we did some 2 stage shovelling LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Donnie was with us but he couldn't fit through the window so he gave us some moral support and was ready to call 911 if we got stuck .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finally found it and got it cleaned out and the furnace flashed up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow here boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie did come in handy , he got us a step ladder so we could get back in and not have to fight our way around .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did find some beer in my brothers fridge
> 
> Got snow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get back on topic , here's a pic of my scrounged wood piles that I had to shovel to tonight .


Feet of snow on the ground and you are wearing a straw hat. Awesome.


----------



## dancan

That's my buddy Fuzzy , we're willing that spring to show up LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> That's my buddy Fuzzy , we're willing that spring to show up LOL


Furnace was off...did pipes freeze?


----------



## dancan

No freeze , I figure the furnace went out Sunday , one of his friends went over on Monday and cleared off a bit of snow from that event but yesterdays snow was unprecedented for the condition of drifting around the house , I couldn't see his oil tank , couldn't even open the back door .
His was not the only driveway not done , plenty of people were out shovelling ,plow contractors at some , skid steers at some , snow blowers at some even saw mini excavators at several doing snow removal .
30" and you guys saw the drift pics in that area , an hour from my house .


----------



## dancan

BTW , saw plenty of leaning trees on the way there LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> BTW , saw plenty of leaning trees on the way there LOL


And you didn't bring a van full home...


----------



## dancan

Real spensive houses in that area , not my truck ,,,,,, And way too much snow LOL


----------



## olyman

dancan said:


> Warning !!!!
> Tread Derail !!!!
> 
> My brother has his house on the market because of employment out of town .
> I had to go check his furnace because it has a zero clearance chimney which comes out the basement wall about a foot off the ground .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy said "**** that , I aint shovelin all that , I quit !"
> Hard to tell but the snow is 3' or better ,
> I broke trail , they followed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got uglier as I got closer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we finally got in , the furnace had quit , it uses a zero clearance furnace that comes out through the basement wall a foot above ground .
> We found that the quickest route to the vent was from above because of the large drifts surrounding the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a small piece of plywood to stand on and Fuzzy went out first , I went after on the ironing board and we did some 2 stage shovelling LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Donnie was with us but he couldn't fit through the window so he gave us some moral support and was ready to call 911 if we got stuck .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finally found it and got it cleaned out and the furnace flashed up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow here boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie did come in handy , he got us a step ladder so we could get back in and not have to fight our way around .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did find some beer in my brothers fridge
> 
> Got snow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get back on topic , here's a pic of my scrounged wood piles that I had to shovel to tonight .


 tell yah what, somehow,,i get that snow at least three feet from the house.. otherwise, when in melts, he will have large pond around the house. which will soak the ground,,and could build enough pressure, to blow the basement walls............on the lowest part, clean a exit for the water...................soaked soil, has bunch of hydraulic pressure...............


----------



## svk

Can't believe the weather that eastern North America is getting. We've ran the furnace twice since Sunday the 8th. Otherwise the house has held a constant 63-68 degrees.


----------



## Philbert

Weather service is calling it a drought around here due to the lack of snow. Apparently, it was also hard on septic systems, due to the lack of insulation.

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

We had that a month ago, amazing how many side vents got blocked with snow or ice. Had 3 masonry chimneys get blocked do to snow on the roof as well. Hopefully you guys will get the slow melt too?


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Weather service is calling it a drought around here due to the lack of snow. Apparently, it was also hard on septic systems, due to the lack of insulation.
> 
> Philbert


My cabin septic line is frozen. And lake is over a foot low


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> My cabin septic line is frozen. And lake is over a foot low



That sux...maybe the thaw soon enough. Curious, you've mentioned your cabin many a time...what size dimension?


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> That sux...maybe the thaw soon enough. Curious, you've mentioned your cabin many a time...what size dimension?


I've got a small cabin 532 sf that we use for hunting. That's primitive though, no running water or electricity. Family cabin is a 3 bedroom house about 2500 sf where we spend most of our free time.


----------



## tla100

Well this is the splits from the trailer load. Had a little cottonwood crap that got thrown in there to.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I've got a small cabin 532 sf that we use for hunting. That's primitive though, no running water or electricity. Family cabin is a 3 bedroom house about 2500 sf where we spend most of our free time.


! right in the middle of bear country!!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I've got a small cabin 532 sf that we use for hunting. That's primitive though, no running water or electricity. Family cabin is a 3 bedroom house about 2500 sf where we spend most of our free time.



I hear ya, huntin cabin just enough to get outta the weather, all it needs to be. Got the same here on a huntin club in mid-ga. I've got an old travel trailer set up on another, serves the same purpose...something to knock the cold and rain off of. Good size house...Is the 3-bdrm home log cabin? Man I'd sure love to have one. Maybe one day. I'm just a dreamin, from a subdivision man. Would be beautiful to have on wooded acres and ain't gotta put up with, nor hear no neighbors BS.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> I hear ya, huntin cabin just enough to get outta the weather, all it needs to be. Got the same here on a huntin club in mid-ga. I've got an old travel trailer set up on another, serves the same purpose...something to knock the cold and rain off of. Good size house...Is the 3-bdrm home log cabin? Man I'd sure love to have one. Maybe one day. I'm just a dreamin, from a subdivision man. Would be beautiful to have on wooded acres and ain't gotta put up with, nor hear no neighbors BS.


Not log. But cedar siding with all wood paneling inside.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Not log. But cedar siding with all wood paneling inside.



I hear ya. I bet it's beautiful. Wanna see something fancy...pack up the crew, take a little road trip to my house, show ya a little paint sheetrock interior home. LOL. A home like that is where I hope I get to, with wooded acreage here in the next 10 yrs. I grew up with 10 brothers and sisters, in a 4000 sqft house, tricked out with the same on the interior. I'm the youngest of us 11 kids and I'm 47...I'm ready to see the interior again like you got it. Trust me.


----------



## MustangMike

Found my 50 acres in the local pennysaver in the mid 80s for $300/acre, with terms. Royalty from timber & bluestone have reduced the price even further! The kind of deal you just can't pass up! Was not easy at the time, but I'm glad I jumped on it.


----------



## Eagleknight

Wow 300 an acre. Even 10x that would be a good deal now days.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Found my 50 acres in the local pennysaver in the mid 80s for $300/acre, with terms. Royalty from timber & bluestone have reduced the price even further! The kind of deal you just can't pass up! Was not easy at the time, but I'm glad I jumped on it.



I hear ya Mike, helluva deal. I've got a 16 yr old high school junior daughter I gotta get in, through and outta college comin up. When that mission is complete, and I've rebounded financially as best I can...I'm going on the hunt...for a modest house, shop four times the size, acreage and trees. To hell with a subdivision, this boys' seen enough.


----------



## MustangMike

It is Mtn Top, 2 mi in on a 4WD rd, not zoned for year round use, but that is what I was looking for.

The only problem is that in recent years, the tress are blowing down faster than they are growing!

You generally can't get there in the dead of winter.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

They aren't making any more land. I'm fortunate that both of my grandfathers had the foresight to buy land in the 60's, which they have paid for in full and set up to remain in the family in perpetuity. 

Also, I have the good fortune to live on one of the properties, next door to one of my grandfathers. And the other one is living on his property, which is only 10 miles away. Since my Dad isn't here any more, I'm even luckier to have both of these men in my lives. They aren't making any more of them either.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I know what you mean. My Dad passed several years ago, and all of the Men from the old neighborhood are now gone.

The neighborhood was new in 1955, so almost all of the Men were WWII Vets buying homes through the GI bill. You did not realize growing up that you were surrounded by heroes. It was not till they passed and you read the obit that you realized that the A&P Exec down the street (who worked his way up from the bottom) had been awarded a Silver & Bronze Star, that the Bread Truck Driver next door was a former Paratrooper, etc, etc.

Of course we all knew the guy across the street had been a Marine in the Pacific, he did not make it home from work w/o hitting the bar first. But when he found out the neighborhood bully had been picking on me and his son, he chased the bully down the street and promised to stick a size 9 1/2 shoe where the sun don't shine.

It was a good place to grow up.


----------



## MustangMike

Been feeling like Winter again around here the last few days, and snowing as I write this, and everything is White again (there had been a few bare spots).


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Warning !!!!
> Tread Derail !!!!
> 
> 
> Found a small piece of plywood to stand on and Fuzzy went out first , I went after on the ironing board and we did some 2 stage shovelling LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ./QUOTE]
> 
> Dammit I haven't done any ironing board surfing since my college days!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Been feeling like Winter again around here the last few days, and snowing as I write this, and everything is White again (there had been a few bare spots).


your welcome. started down here before daylight. didn't want you to feel left out.


----------



## hamish

Heading to the sap house. Man I sure wish when he's older he enjoys the fruits of our labour together.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I know what you mean. My Dad passed several years ago, and all of the Men from the old neighborhood are now gone.
> 
> The neighborhood was new in 1955, so almost all of the Men were WWII Vets buying homes through the GI bill. You did not realize growing up that you were surrounded by heroes. It was not till they passed and you read the obit that you realized that the A&P Exec down the street (who worked his way up from the bottom) had been awarded a Silver & Bronze Star, that the Bread Truck Driver next door was a former Paratrooper, etc, etc.
> 
> Of course we all knew the guy across the street had been a Marine in the Pacific, he did not make it home from work w/o hitting the bar first. But when he found out the neighborhood bully had been picking on me and his son, he chased the bully down the street and promised to stick a size 9 1/2 shoe where the sun don't shine.
> 
> It was a good place to grow up.


Isn't that the truth. 

Sadly you often don't find out until they are gone. Was reading the obit of a guy I knew (sort of) from town. He was a member of one of the famous fighter squadrons (flying tigers I think) and also helped develop the Norden bombsight. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Sadly you often don't find out until they are gone. Was reading the obit of a guy I knew (sort of) from town. He was a member of one of the famous fighter squadrons (flying tigers I think) and also helped develop the Norden bombsight.). Pretty cool stuff.



It's amazing, the ol sayin...don't know whatcha got til it's gone. Best as my memory serves, Cinderella, for different reasons, sang the tune back in the late 80's. Two thumbs up to all Vets and those who have never served, but support us all.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Sadly you often don't find out until they are gone. Was reading the obit of a guy I knew (sort of) from town. He was a member of one of the famous fighter squadrons (flying tigers I think) and also helped develop the Norden bombsight. Pretty cool stuff.



I met a MSG in the MD SF company a few years ago. Last name was Ziobron. He seemed like a real laid back guy, even made fun of me because I showed up to formation out of uniform. Found out a little later the guy served in Vietnam with MACV-SOG! Couldn't believe it. In high school I read a bunch of books about Force Recon and SF in Vietnam. Heard MACV-SOG mentioned numerous times and I actually met someone that served with them. It was pretty awesome. Also found out a lot of the other SF guys I saw all served in Iraq/Afghanistan and earned recognition for their actions in combat/bravery. Guys like that are really America's finest.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I met a MSG in the MD SF company a few years ago. Last name was Ziobron. He seemed like a real laid back guy, even made fun of me because I showed up to formation out of uniform. Found out a little later the guy served in Vietnam with MACV-SOG! Couldn't believe it. In high school I read a bunch of books about Force Recon and SF in Vietnam. Heard MACV-SOG mentioned numerous times and I actually met someone that served with them. It was pretty awesome. Also found out a lot of the other SF guys I saw all served in Iraq/Afghanistan and earned recognition for their actions in combat/bravery. Guys like that are really America's finest.


My former neighbor was a tunnel rat and combat engineer in Vietnam. He has seen some bad stuff. Only in the last few years has he been able to come about the problems he's had through his life due to going through all of that. A real class guy, he serves in his local honor guard as well as the Harley group that escorts deceased vets.


----------



## svk

WW2 vets have always received respect (rightfully so). Seems Korea vets were somewhat forgotten. And what the Vietnam vets went through upon returning home was asinine. I hope the old antiwar hippies who shamed these vets regret it now. VC were much more ruthless than even the Japanese to POW's.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> WW2 vets have always received respect (rightfully so). Seems Korea vets were somewhat forgotten. And what the Vietnam vets went through upon returning home was asinine. I hope the old antiwar hippies who shamed these vets regret it now. VC were much more ruthless than even the Japanese to POW's.



Yep, makes me sick reading/hearing about how the Vietnam vets were treated. Saw "Band of Brothers" and all the guys would still become emotional thinking about what they went through. Must have been over 40 years ago for them but it still affected them. Such a great, long lasting price to pay for little appreciation.


----------



## Erik B

My best man was killed in Viet Nam. Named our youngest son after him. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him.


----------



## Wayne68

I personally think that anyone that doesn't give a war veteran the highest level of respect and appreciation possible should the get the hell out of the country that they put their asses and lives on the line to make safe for us


----------



## svk

Wayne68 said:


> I personally think that anyone that doesn't give a war veteran the highest level of respect and appreciation possible should the get the hell out of the country that they put their asses and lives on the line to make safe for us


The good thing is that most folks these days respect military. But now you have all of these black lives matter idiots hating on cops. I'll tell you what: ALL lives matter.


----------



## hamish

Wayne68 said:


> I personally think that anyone that doesn't give a war veteran the highest level of respect and appreciation possible should the get the hell out of the country that they put their asses and lives on the line to make safe for us


As a veteran, I actually have to disagree with your statement. Respect and appreciation should be awarded to any individual that so deems it. Membership in a specific club should not automatically grant it.

Aside from that,

Lets get scrounging firewood!~


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> As a veteran, I actually have to disagree with your statement. Respect and appreciation should be awarded to any individual that so deems it. Membership in a specific club should not automatically grant it.


As a civilian I've got to disagree.

Anyone who joins the military puts their country above themselves. And aside for the 1/10th of 1 percent who go around demanding respect because of that, it should be given.

And I don't care if you are in the cook tent or the front lines, you've got my respect.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> As a civilian I've got to disagree.
> 
> Anyone who joins the military puts their country above themselves. And aside for the 1/10th of 1 percent who go around demanding respect because of that, it should be given.
> 
> And I don't care if you are in the cook tent or the front lines, you've got my respect.


Its what its all about respecting each others opinions, go cut some wood eh!


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> I met a MSG in the MD SF company a few years ago. Last name was Ziobron. He seemed like a real laid back guy, even made fun of me because I showed up to formation out of uniform. Found out a little later the guy served in Vietnam with MACV-SOG! Couldn't believe it. In high school I read a bunch of books about Force Recon and SF in Vietnam. Heard MACV-SOG mentioned numerous times and I actually met someone that served with them. It was pretty awesome. Also found out a lot of the other SF guys I saw all served in Iraq/Afghanistan and earned recognition for their actions in combat/bravery. Guys like that are really America's finest.



Great post and reply...


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> As a civilian I've got to disagree.
> 
> Anyone who joins the military puts their country above themselves. And aside for the 1/10th of 1 percent who go around demanding respect because of that, it should be given.
> 
> And I don't care if you are in the cook tent or the front lines, you've got my respect.



Spot on...from a Marine combat veteran.


----------



## USMC615

Erik B said:


> My best man was killed in Viet Nam. Named our youngest son after him. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him.



Respect on its highest level for you to do such.


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad once told me that any vet that served in active combat deserved more medals than you could give them, but the ones that deserved the most were buried in foreign soil.

My good friend Harold did 3 tours in Nam. He rarely says anything about it, but once when we were up at the property he talked a little. All I will say is you would not sleep at night. And when he came home, the protesters spit on him.

My brother and I have known Harold and his brother since Boy Scouts, and we will always be good friends.

We should all be thankful for what the Vets have given us. I used to send Veteran's Day cards to my Dad, my FIL and Harold every year. Harold said I was the only person who ever sent him one. Unfortunately, they are getting hard to find in recent years.


----------



## Wayne68

MustangMike its neat that you grew up around so many heroes and its good to hear that there are still guys like you around that can treat them with the respect they deserve. We took a tour tour of the national marine museum in Virginia a couple years ago and there were a few vets hanging around there, even one from ww2 that survived the iwo jima landing. That place was amazing, my wife and I shook the hand of every vet we met and thanked them for their service.


----------



## svk

Wayne68 said:


> MustangMike its neat that you grew up around so many heroes and its good to hear that there are still guys like you around that can treat them with the respect they deserve. We took a tour tour of the national marine museum in Virginia a couple years ago and there were a few vets hanging around there, even one from ww2 that survived the iwo jima landing. That place was amazing, my wife and I shook the hand of every vet we met and thanked them for their service.


I've done several museum ship tours. Some heroes usually can be found there too. 

We visited the CAF's B-17 this summer in upstate NY and they had an old crew member on hand recalling some of his experiences. Neat stuff. One of my great uncles was killed on his 49th B-17 mission (at that time a tour was 50 missions) so this was of extra interest to me.


----------



## Wayne68

I have a small room in my house full of most of my familys war time bring backs, medals and pictures. Everything there from ww1, to stuff my brother brought back from Afghanistan. The worst form of disrespect would be to forget what they did for all of us, and I think one of the best ways to repay their sacrifice is to keep teaching future generations about these heroes. Thats a shame about your great uncle SVK, but at least his courage is not forgotten


----------



## Oldman47

My 92 years old dad is still around but just barely at his age. He landed on D-day and was in a tank of the First Hussars at Le Mesnil Patry near Caen. He lost more of his associates that day than any day before or after that. His tank is in a park in London Ontario. If he is still alive this June he is to be awarded the Legion of Honor by the French government for his service.

He never talks about anything but the fun stuff with anyone. No battle stories whatever. I still don't think he is comfortable about what he went through or what he had to do to survive that battle.


----------



## svk

Wayne68 said:


> I have a small room in my house full of most of my familys war time bring backs, medals and pictures. Everything there from ww1, to stuff my brother brought back from Afghanistan. The worst form of disrespect would be to forget what they did for all of us, and I think one of the best ways to repay their sacrifice is to keep teaching future generations about these heroes. Thats a shame about your great uncle SVK, but at least his courage is not forgotten



That's got to be an awesome room!

Regarding medals I've got a story on that.My grandpa's cousin was in the tank corps in WW2. Had two tanks shot out by the highly superior German tanks. He survived both and was awarded a Purple Heart. He was also one of the very first troops into Berchtesgaden and had a leather engraving of Hitler from his command center. Unfortunately he used it for scrap leather to repair stuff around the house and farm...go figure. 

My dad had the Purple Heart framed and it was on display at my grandparents house. Was supposed to be ours but I think my aunt stole it after my dad died. Oh well.


----------



## svk

It's too bad PTSD wasn't figured out sooner. Lots of the WW2 and Vietnam guys had it. My grandpa's cousin had it bad and ended up committing suicide in his late 50's.


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad was in the reserves when the war broke out. They reassigned them from Artillery to Tank Destroyers. The fist time the encountered a Tiger Tank (they had 13 tanks and the Tiger was looking the wrong way) their shells bounced off it like ping pong balls. The Tiger blew away 9 of the 13 tanks, and the rest ran. My Dad was one of only 2 in the original unit that returned, all the rest were replacements. He was in Battle of the hedge rows and battle of the bulge.

My FIL was a navigator on a B-24 and flew over 30 missions. He used to tell the story of the new guy who lied about his age (was only 17), got so scared when the flack started exploding that he peed his pants, and it froze and he was stuck to the seat.

Neither one talked much about it, and they are both gone now.

I know my Dad said when a German Jet flew over their heads it scarred the crap out of them, because they knew we had nothing like it. Luckily, we were able to bomb the factories when Hitler started to build them, or .....

It must have been very difficult being out there for years, not knowing if you would prevail. My Dad told my mother he never expected to come home, thought it was a matter of when, not if.


----------



## Wayne68




----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My Dad was in the reserves when the war broke out. They reassigned them from Artillery to Tank Destroyers. The fist time the encountered a Tiger Tank (they had 13 tanks and the Tiger was looking the wrong way) their shells bounced off it like ping pong balls. The Tiger blew away 9 of the 13 tanks, and the rest ran. My Dad was one of only 2 in the original unit that returned, all the rest were replacements. He was in Battle of the hedge rows and battle of the bulge.
> 
> My FIL was a navigator on a B-24 and flew over 30 missions. He used to tell the story of the new guy who lied about his age (was only 17), got so scared when the flack started exploding that he peed his pants, and it froze and he was stuck to the seat.
> 
> Neither one talked much about it, and they are both gone now.
> 
> I know my Dad said when a German Jet flew over their heads it scarred the crap out of them, because they knew we had nothing like it. Luckily, we were able to bomb the factories when Hitler started to build them, or .....
> 
> It must have been very difficult being out there for years, not knowing if you would prevail. My Dad told my mother he never expected to come home, thought it was a matter of when, not if.


Very interesting. 

Looking at it now you can see the constant progression towards Allied victory. But I'm sure it didn't feel that way in 42' and 43' when bombers were getting shredded and early forays with Japan were unsuccessful (with the exception of Midway, the most kick ass battle ever). 

Hitler never would have won against the Allies but had he played his cards right the war could have dragged on for years and possibly he could have signed an armistice to retain part of Europe. OTOH for Japan, you can't fix stupid. Yamamoto knew defeat was imminent from the start.


----------



## Oldman47

If you can believe what you see and read, Yamamoto was a great Admiral that did not get the respect he deserved from his own military heirarchy. He was dismayed by the attack on Pearl because he believed it spelled doom for his side of the war.


----------



## svk

Oldman47 said:


> If you can believe what you see and read, Yamamoto was a great Admiral that did not get the respect he deserved from his own military heirarchy. He was dismayed by the attack on Pearl because he believed it spelled doom for his side of the war.


When they didn't destroy the carriers at Pearl he said that IJN would rule the seas for 6 months. He was one day short of being exactly right.


----------



## Oldman47

Yep, a great admiral.


----------



## svk

Stopped by the neighbors for a BS session. He was making maple syrup. He's got 35 gallons of sap so should end up with just short of a gallon of syrup. 

Here's a portion of sap that has already been reduced by half.


----------



## Marshy

It's maple syrup weekend here in NY. All the shacks have open house and are giving tours. A big one nearby has a pancake breakfast. I think I'll go tomorrow morning with the family after my night shift. Fill my belly and then sleep. Yum.

Kudos to the vets. That display is an amazing piece of history and honor. I'm sure it makes you and the family proud. My grand father was a WWII vet and Purple Heart recipient. He was a paratrooper and shot in the leg on the way down. I wish I had more time with him before he passed from heart issues, I was pretty young.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Stopped by the neighbors for a BS session. He was making maple syrup. He's got 35 gallons of sap so should end up with just short of a gallon of syrup.
> 
> Here's a portion of sap that has already been reduced by half.
> 
> View attachment 413694



Interesting...never seen it made before.


----------



## USMC615

Very respectful posts you folks have put up concerning Veterans.


----------



## MustangMike

If Germany did not invade Russia they would have easily over powered England, and we would not have had a Staging point from which to launch D Day.

Also, our tanks were no match for the German tanks, especially the Tiger tanks, although things improved when we upgraded from the 75 mm gun. We basically stayed in the fight by replacing the fallen soldiers, something Germany was not able to do, but I'm sure that did not seem like victory to the guys in the field.

The German machine guns, with water cooled barrels were also far superior to ours, and their tracers did not start burning until several hundred yards out. Our tracers lit up at the muzzle, as soon as we started shooting we got it back! Our barrels were also air cooled and had to be exchanged out in the heat of the battle.

Another quote from my Dad I will never forget. They issued him a 30 carbine (he was a radio operator), which was near useless in the wide open German countryside. He said "The first thing you did was exchange it for an M-1 with someone who did not need his any more."


----------



## Wayne68

Yes without the vets we might not be here enjoying days like today. Tomorrow is sap boiling day for us here, we have about 12 gallons to process down. One thing I have learned is that watching sap boil and continuously stoking the fire makes for the perfect beer drinking environment.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, so does that mean there is a Maple Brew on the way that you intend to share with us, I think it would be great for US/CA relations!


----------



## svk

Moving along. This is about 25 gallons of sap reduced down to about 5. 10 more gallons of sap to add.


----------



## Wayne68

MustangMike said:


> OK, so does that mean there is a Maple Brew on the way that you intend to share with us, I think it would be great for US/CA relations!



Thats a great idea. I will conduct a very thorough case study on it and let you know how it goes


----------



## olyman

Wayne68 said:


> Thats a great idea. I will conduct a very thorough case study on it and let you know how it goes


----------



## dancan

A big thanks to all that have served and serve .

Getting a bit hard to scrounge up some wood with so much snow , with more than 3' in the woods I gotta look for targets of opportunity .
The neighbour has a popple with a dead top by my near empty wood racks .







So , I stomped a trail down and got it down , we'll see how high the stump is after the melt LOL






I cut up the top and got that up to the house , closer to the butt end was starting to get awkward to get it up the hill in the snow trail so I did it Euro style , blocked it up at 32" and split it on the spot , I found it easier to bring the splits up the trail .






I cut that pile up and resplit the larger splits .






The reason for the small splits is that they are a little wet but my mm sez that it's still good to go


----------



## svk

Closer.


----------



## cantoo

Wayne, I drove past Listowel today on my way to Bowmans auction sale. Picked up more stuff I don't need but the price was kinna right.
Beauty of a welding bench, 4x8 with 1/2" thick top on it. I really don't need it but was cheap enough. Bought the 280 that was there, didn't need it either. Bought a running gear so I'll have a spare log wagon and some other small stuff.


----------



## cantoo

Was that your firewood pile beside the sale?


----------



## Wayne68

Looks like you got some good stuff there. I wish that was my wood pile, maybe I will sneak in there tonight I'm sure they would't miss a measly 16" off the end of each and every one.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Closer.
> 
> View attachment 413761



Just because of my lack of knowledge with maple syrup collection, and love it by the way...do y'all drill into trees per say, screw in some sort of tap, funnel, then set up collection buckets/pans for lack of better words? Then get the resin/sap from that point into other containers for the final 'cook down?'


----------



## tla100

No pic, and not sure if a scrounge, but.....tree service buddy dropped off a dump truck load of some nice straight ash 6-7 logs 16-18' long about 24" average diameter. No twigs, mess, no nothing.

Oh, and love the maple syrup pics. I know nothing about it, but sure could get use to havin a cold one and sitting by the fire "working" on some tasty syrup. I have heard takes a long time to boil down, never heard of doing it outside.


----------



## Marshy

I'll get some pics from the shack when I visit tomorrow for pancake breakfast.


----------



## Marshy

If anyone is on facebook you can check out my neighbors operation here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yardley-Maple/158818897608435?fref=nf

I'll be going to breakfast at this one, its only a few miles away. http://redschoolhousemaple.com/index.php/maple-weekend/


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Just because of my lack of knowledge with maple syrup collection, and love it by the way...do y'all drill into trees per say, screw in some sort of tap, funnel, then set up collection buckets/pans for lack of better words? Then get the resin/sap from that point into other containers for the final 'cook down?'


Yes that's pretty much it.


----------



## Marshy

USMC615 said:


> Just because of my lack of knowledge with maple syrup collection, and love it by the way...do y'all drill into trees per say, screw in some sort of tap, funnel, then set up collection buckets/pans for lack of better words? Then get the resin/sap from that point into other containers for the final 'cook down?'


----------



## Wayne68

Here's an easy way to boil some at home, this is what we use to make a few batches. I believe it had 3 gallons in it when we started and it took about 7 hours to boil the water out of it. For three gallons of sap you only get approximately 10 ounces of syrup though. We boil most of it off outside then switch to a smaller pot and finish it off inside just because you really have to watch it close at the end plus putting it in a smaller pot raises the level of liquid and there is less chance of burning it. I am by no means a professional though this is just our method, we just do it for fun and to expose our son to some cool outdoor activities. Nothing in the super markets tastes as good as home made syrup either I think.


----------



## dancan

I think you are correct .
No , I know you are correct


----------



## USMC615

Marshy said:


>




Appreciate the vid links Marshy...interesting. Amazing how only moments after the guy drilled an inch and a half hole depth, the sap was dripping.


----------



## dancan

I think I found my new scrounging tool to build .







Gonna call it the RonCon 5.0 Next Gen .
Whatcha think ??


----------



## KenJax Tree

I think.... i have 2 things like that but you sit on it and it's called a snowmobile.


----------



## Philbert

Jonsered Iron Horse

http://www.lennartsfors.com/index.php/en



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/jonsered-iron-horse-skidder.253195/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

But, what you really want . . . . (don't let Ambull01 see this!):



(he even has a mini-van!)

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

tla100 said:


> No pic, and not sure if a scrounge, but.....tree service buddy dropped off a dump truck load of some nice straight ash 6-7 logs 16-18' long about 24" average diameter. No twigs, mess, no nothing.
> 
> Oh, and love the maple syrup pics. I know nothing about it, but sure could get use to havin a cold one and sitting by the fire "working" on some tasty syrup. I have heard takes a long time to boil down, never heard of doing it outside.


Maple syrup is usually processed in what they call a 'sugar shack' dedicated for that one purpose. If it was done in the house, you would have a sticky film over the whole house after boiling off all of the water in the sap. Your better half would not be happy


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> But, what you really want . . . . (don't let Ambull01 see this!):
> 
> 
> 
> (he even has a mini-van!)
> 
> Philbert




Those are really slick, but still not for sale anyplace I can find.


----------



## tla100

Neat track stuff! Icefishing it would be perfect. 

I love driving my truck and trailer to cut logs. Can't imagine how much more time and energy I would take to cut same amount of wood and hump it out, or even skid out.


----------



## tla100

Erik B said:


> Maple syrup is usually processed in what they call a 'sugar shack' dedicated for that one purpose. If it was done in the house, you would have a sticky film over the whole house after boiling off all of the water in the sap. Your better half would not be happy



I only talked to one older guy that did it in his basement, on an old 1950's propane stove, with window open right by it.


----------



## 1project2many

Vet stories... always interesting to sit and listen. My Grandfather flew a B24 and was shot down in Germany on 2nd (I believe) mission. My great grandfather emigrated from Germany and great Grandma was from Alsace-Lorraine so my grandfather was treated very badly. I had no idea until he was near the end of his life that he'd been forced to march hundreds of miles from camp to camp as a POW. I only knew to ask about his service because he'd go to the VA and get dang near anything he needed, and I knew the VA had a system of determining assistance based on experience in the service.

My friend's grandfather had dementia and ended up living with my friend's parents at the end of his life. He was Navy, on a sub in WWII. I went to visit the family one day and said "Hi" as he came out. Something tripped in him, and he started talking to me as if I was a buddy that he'd served with. After a while he must have realized where/when he was because the tone of his conversation changed, but he continued. The family dragged out a camera and recorded it after 20 minutes. He talked for over three hours. No one had heard the stories, ever. Pearl Harbor, Japan immediately after to destroy ships in a harbor, Midway... all mixed in with stories about his brother, a cousin that went in with him, and friends he served with. What an honor, even if it was just dumb luck, to get to sit and listen to what he wanted to talk about. He passed away a few months after that so it was pretty amazing that it happened at all.

Here's a photo of some scroungers on my property on Sunday. They hung around for about 10 minutes while I spoke to them and went about my business. Out of the picture on the lower left is a Rhododendron they want to get.


----------



## farmer steve

here's today's scrounge. they are trimming trees across the road from my shop. only had 1 lane open so i took advantage of that and got the tractor and saw and went at it.



this bucket is green stuff.maple .walnut and locust. got 3 like this.

this bucket was all dead white oak. got 2 full ones like this.
also got 2 buckets of 6 foot stuff that i couldn't get sawed till they opened the lanes. all green oak. about 1 1/2 cords total in 7 buckets full.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> here's today's scrounge. they are trimming trees across the road from my shop. only had 1 lane open so i took advantage of that and got the tractor and saw and went at it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414169
> this bucket is green stuff.maple .walnut and locust. got 3 like this.
> View attachment 414188
> this bucket was all dead white oak. got 2 full ones like this.
> also got 2 buckets of 6 foot stuff that i couldn't get sawed till the opened the lanes. all green oak. about 1 1/2 cords total in 7 buckets full.


Sweet! And they didn't even leave you with any ultra short pieces lol


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> here's today's scrounge. they are trimming trees across the road from my shop. only had 1 lane open so i took advantage of that and got the tractor and saw and went at it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414169
> this bucket is green stuff.maple .walnut and locust. got 3 like this.
> View attachment 414188
> this bucket was all dead white oak. got 2 full ones like this.
> also got 2 buckets of 6 foot stuff that i couldn't get sawed till the opened the lanes. all green oak. about 1 1/2 cords total in 7 buckets full.



So it seems you don't measure your pieces before bucking. I bought a 100 ft tape measure to measure my cuts and used it once. Dog chewed it up. Then I used the chainsaw bar to measure my pieces. It's 18" from middle dog to end of bar. Chainsaws too heavy to use as a tape measure though. Now I'm going to measure 18" from the Fiskars head and mark the location on the handle with some tape. Yep, I'm sweating the small stuff again.


----------



## wudpirat

Nice scrounge farmer Steve
Any wood not under two feet snow whould be welcome here, scraping the bottom of the wood bin.
Reid, I always carry a 12 ft tape and a lumber marker in my pocket. never know when you have to measure.
Freeks people out when I reach into my watch pocket, pull out the tape and start marking.
Cut here and here and here and leave a red stripe on the log.
Messed up once, I marked 18" and he was cutting 16". Now I ask first.
Sameo, sameo on the WX, Ten degF this morning, mid thirty at noon, same for the next couple days, no snow but maybe rain end of the week.
Gotta get more wood, cutting my own stuff. Dead Elm yesterday and a dead Maple and an Apple next.
I have over twenty cord of Pine but it's snow covered and wet. If the snow melts some more and I can get the ATV and trailer next to it, I'll be burning wet Pine. BDDT.
I see where Clint finally showed, I was getting worried.
And DanCan, the first wrecked snow machine that comes you way, I know what you'll be doing. Keep the CG on the drivers. My DR Powerwagon empty has trouble climbing hills but loaded, it goes anywhere, tires (tyres) are chained.
I'm tired of winter, we sure didn't waste any this year.


----------



## Marshy

My vote is for the Jonsered Iron Horse. I've wanted one for a while but they are expensive little things and hard to justify owning. I'd build one if I had the time and tools. The tracked ones are nice because of the snow we get in NY. Although Ive considered a DR brush mower with the wagon attachment also.

Didnt get a picture of the sugar shack because I didnt go to breakfast.  Poor communication between the wife and I, I guess... We stoped in at my neighbors shack and did a little tasting and bought some goodies so not all was waisted. The big shack is having another breakfast next weekend so we'll try it one more time. Lots of excitement at my neighbors shack before we arived. NY Senator Patty Richie stopped in and tapped a tree. This was the second year he's had the Senator stop and tap a tree so it kind of neat to know the Senator was right next door...

I cant believe the last few days here in NY, its been down right cold again. Over a week ago I said I was done with firewood and was dipping into next years but when its this cold out I can help keep the fire rolling. I keep moving firewood with my Stratus from my log pile and from a dead maple I took down with my 285 a week ago. I'm glad I cut that maple, it makes nice heat. As is right now, I think Im short on firewood for next season. I need to get a load of logs arrainged or I'll have to do some heavy scrounging this spring/summer. I might have enough if I buy a Blaze King though.

BTW, measuring your cuts is for the birds. Once you get enough saw time you can eye 16, 18, 20" lengths no problem. Waist of time IMO but if you need some reference then figure out from your bar tip towards the saw and mark it. Then before your cut turn the saw and eye your mark on the log. Once you get one or two rounds cut to the length it becomes easy to eye the next cut without your reference mark on the bar. I bet if you cut some rounds without using a tape or reference marker you'd be real suprised how close you come.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> here's today's scrounge. they are trimming trees across the road from my shop. only had 1 lane open so i took advantage of that and got the tractor and saw and went at it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414169
> this bucket is green stuff.maple .walnut and locust. got 3 like this.
> View attachment 414188
> this bucket was all dead white oak. got 2 full ones like this.
> also got 2 buckets of 6 foot stuff that i couldn't get sawed till the opened the lanes. all green oak. about 1 1/2 cords total in 7 buckets full.



Across from the shop?!? tractor?!? That there's cheating!!!

hehehe

I was able to barely yank the cord on the snapper and scrounged up some high weeds and grass today. Cut it, left nice little mud tracks all over the yard...


----------



## Philbert

Measuring firewood makes sense if you are selling it and your customers like nice, even stacks. I do have a 16 inch stick that I sometimes use when cutting up twisted branches, or limbs with lots of crotches, to make sure that pieces will still fit in my wood stove insert.

These were popular for a while: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tap-and-cut-firewood-marker.259758/

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Iron horse , love to have one but never seen one in real life , there was a thread on AS about them and a member here had one .
Don't worry , the first dead sled .....
My furnace can take 30" and down so I don't measure , I usually manage to block up the wood in 15" to 18" lengths in case I have to give a bit away .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Sweet! And they didn't even leave you with any ultra short pieces lol


there were a few from me cutting to length. i cut 16" and a lot of the tree guys were about 40" or so.them shorts burn just fine.



Ambull01 said:


> So it seems you don't measure your pieces before bucking. I bought a 100 ft tape measure to measure my cuts and used it once. Dog chewed it up. Then I used the chainsaw bar to measure my pieces. It's 18" from middle dog to end of bar. Chainsaws too heavy to use as a tape measure though. Now I'm going to measure 18" from the Fiskars head and mark the location on the handle with some tape. Yep, I'm sweating the small stuff again.


 those in the pics are all 16" +/- an inch. i use a measuring stick made from old arrows . once you get the hang of it you can zip right down a log or limb. it's small enough to hold in my throttle hand and as you move down the log your hand is off the throttle while sidestepping to the next cut. i'll show you how i do it when you come to the GTG.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Nice scrounge farmer Steve
> Any wood not under two feet snow whould be welcome here, scraping the bottom of the wood bin.
> Reid, I always carry a 12 ft tape and a lumber marker in my pocket. never know when you have to measure.
> Freeks people out when I reach into my watch pocket, pull out the tape and start marking.
> Cut here and here and here and leave a red stripe on the log.
> Messed up once, I marked 18" and he was cutting 16". Now I ask first.
> Sameo, sameo on the WX, Ten degF this morning, mid thirty at noon, same for the next couple days, no snow but maybe rain end of the week.
> Gotta get more wood, cutting my own stuff. Dead Elm yesterday and a dead Maple and an Apple next.
> I have over twenty cord of Pine but it's snow covered and wet. If the snow melts some more and I can get the ATV and trailer next to it, I'll be burning wet Pine. BDDT.
> I see where Clint finally showed, I was getting worried.
> And DanCan, the first wrecked snow machine that comes you way, I know what you'll be doing. Keep the CG on the drivers. My DR Powerwagon empty has trouble climbing hills but loaded, it goes anywhere, tires (tyres) are chained.
> I'm tired of winter, we sure didn't waste any this year.



That huge tape measure I had was pretty cool. I stuck my knife into the end of the log through the measure eye hole thingy and was able to mark the whole thing. Stupid dog. I use my kids' sidewalk chalk to mark it, those things are all over the house. 



Marshy said:


> My vote is for the Jonsered Iron Horse. I've wanted one for a while but they are expensive little things and hard to justify owning. I'd build one if I had the time and tools. The tracked ones are nice because of the snow we get in NY. Although Ive considered a DR brush mower with the wagon attachment also.
> 
> Didnt get a picture of the sugar shack because I didnt go to breakfast.  Poor communication between the wife and I, I guess... We stoped in at my neighbors shack and did a little tasting and bought some goodies so not all was waisted. The big shack is having another breakfast next weekend so we'll try it one more time. Lots of excitement at my neighbors shack before we arived. NY Senator Patty Richie stopped in and tapped a tree. This was the second year he's had the Senator stop and tap a tree so it kind of neat to know the Senator was right next door...
> 
> I cant believe the last few days here in NY, its been down right cold again. Over a week ago I said I was done with firewood and was dipping into next years but when its this cold out I can help keep the fire rolling. I keep moving firewood with my Stratus from my log pile and from a dead maple I took down with my 285 a week ago. I'm glad I cut that maple, it makes nice heat. As is right now, I think Im short on firewood for next season. I need to get a load of logs arrainged or I'll have to do some heavy scrounging this spring/summer. I might have enough if I buy a Blaze King though.
> 
> BTW, measuring your cuts is for the birds. Once you get enough saw time you can eye 16, 18, 20" lengths no problem. Waist of time IMO but if you need some reference then figure out from your bar tip towards the saw and mark it. Then before your cut turn the saw and eye your mark on the log. Once you get one or two rounds cut to the length it becomes easy to eye the next cut without your reference mark on the bar. I bet if you cut some rounds without using a tape or reference marker you'd be real suprised how close you come.



I went to a maple syrup festival this weekend. Drove 2 hours to get there and didn't try the syrup lol. The line to get it was too long so the family and I just did a hike to a waterfall. I have pancakes and syrup anyway. 

I can get the lengths close but I want it exact. When I stack the splits I want all the ends to line up as close to perfect as possible. I used the saw bar to measure but the Makita is too heavy to do that for hours upon hours. I get enough exercise lifting weights so I'm trying to scrounge the lazy way. 



Philbert said:


> Measuring firewood makes sense if you are selling it and your customers like nice, even stacks. I do have a 16 inch stick that I sometimes use when cutting up twisted branches, or limbs with lots of crotches, to make sure that pieces will still fit in my wood stove insert.
> 
> These were popular for a while: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tap-and-cut-firewood-marker.259758/
> 
> Philbert



That's pretty cool. The pipe is filled with chalk right? I would make that but I want something that will fit in my cargo pocket. 



farmer steve said:


> there were a few from me cutting to length. i cut 16" and a lot of the tree guys were about 40" or so.them shorts burn just fine.
> 
> 
> those in the pics are all 16" +/- an inch. i use a measuring stick made from old arrows . once you get the hang of it you can zip right down a log or limb. it's small enough to hold in my throttle hand and as you move down the log your hand is off the throttle while sidestepping to the next cut. i'll show you how i do it when you come to the GTG.



I like the arrow idea. I could just use a little stick or piece of small diameter PVC pipe. Orrrr, I may just break off three pieces from my old school wooden folding measuring stick. It will fold up nice and neat in my pocket. I like to measure and mark the whole log before I start cutting so I can work my way through the whole piece without stopping.


----------



## Marshy

Lol you guys crack me up. I want someone to post a video of your process. Measure and block up one log. I'll see if I can do the same this coming week without measuring so we can compare.


----------



## greendohn

Dropped this 1/2 rotten cherry yesterday, it's been a while since burning some 2 cycle,,it was great getting out of doors.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Lol you guys crack me up. I want someone to post a video of your process. Measure and block up one log. I'll see if I can do the same this coming week without measuring so we can compare.



Well that's one of the reasons I take so freaking long to scrounge lol. Perfection is not a fast process. I would video my process but I have no idea how to edit and post. 




greendohn said:


> View attachment 414390
> View attachment 414391
> Dropped this 1/2 rotten cherry yesterday, it's been a while since burning some 2 cycle,,it was great getting out of doors.



Glad to see the GWH got some work in too.


----------



## Ambull01

This will be my scrounge on Thursday. Going to use a sick day on Thursday to pick it up. It's all cut up so should be quick. I'm a little disappointed there will be no need to run the chainsaw though. Hopefully the rot is at a minimum. It's been sitting there uncovered for about 3 years. 

On Friday it's back to my scrounge spot in the woods. I may try to tackle the death trap tree and the root ball puzzle.


----------



## farmer steve

here's today's haul. dead standing locust ready to throw right in the stove. only 1 bucket full. had to use the come-a-long just for a piece of mind.




sorry ZOG i had to use the tractor again.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Well that's one of the reasons I take so freaking long to scrounge lol. Perfection is not a fast process. I would video my process but I have no idea how to edit and post.



Perfection....pffffft. I keep it under 22" by using the bar and the eyeball tape measure. Whatever size it ends up, it burns just fine. Heck nothing splits nice for me anyways. So as long as it is shorter than the bar it will stack and burn just fine.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Perfection....pffffft. I keep it under 22" by using the bar and the eyeball tape measure. Whatever size it ends up, it burns just fine. Heck nothing splits nice for me anyways. So as long as it is shorter than the bar it will stack and burn just fine.


so your one of "those" guys huh? just kidding.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> so your one of "those" guys huh? just kidding.



Yes, yes I am. Its not finish work on a building project it's just firewood. If I am helping someone cut wood and they mark the, log I will cut it however they like.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Perfection....pffffft. I keep it under 22" by using the bar and the eyeball tape measure. Whatever size it ends up, it burns just fine. Heck nothing splits nice for me anyways. So as long as it is shorter than the bar it will stack and burn just fine.



I'm pretty good at determining if something is level and noticing details. Eye ball measurements I truly suck at though.

I should also add I usually start out measuring, marking, then cutting. After an hour or so I usually say **** it and skip the measuring and marking part lol.


----------



## greendohn

My "calibrated peepers" are so accurate that my firewood always comes to an almost perfect 18 to 26 inches,,or somewhere close to that!


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> My "calibrated peepers" are so accurate that my firewood always comes to an almost perfect 18 to 26 inches,,or somewhere close to that!



lol nice!! My firewood stack looks pathetic. Stuff sticking out everywhere. Almost want to cover it to hide that eye sore. Kinda looks like a blind guy cut it.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> lol nice!! My firewood stack looks pathetic. Stuff sticking out everywhere. Almost want to cover it to hide that eye sore. Kinda looks like a blind guy cut it.



http://www.themingomarker.com/products.asp


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I jokingly told the wife I wanted 1 for Xmas and sure enought thsts what I got. Use it all the time. Just don't grab the white paint can in winter when it's snowing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> lol nice!! My firewood stack looks pathetic. Stuff sticking out everywhere. Almost want to cover it to hide that eye sore. Kinda looks like a blind guy cut it.



My view on the firewood stacks:
1. Is it off the ground?
2. Is it stacked in some semblance of order and not a pile?

If then answer to question 1 and 2 are yes then I am good to go.


----------



## Marshy

My firewood length is more accurate then grade lumber. You could build a house out of it.


----------



## farmer steve

greendohn said:


> My "calibrated peepers" are so accurate that my firewood always comes to an almost perfect 18 to 26 inches,,or somewhere close to that!


blame it on the frosties.


----------



## farmer steve

Marshy said:


> My firewood length is more accurate then grade lumber. You could build a house out of it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I use my bar, gets it close enough. My Uncle who has YEARS more trigger time, he just eyeballs it. As others have said........as long as it stacks...........who really cares, its gonna burn all the same.


----------



## stihly dan

I care, my stacks sit for 4 to 6 years, the straighter the wood, the straighter the stack, the longer it stays up.


----------



## Marshy

stihly dan said:


> I care, my stacks sit for 4 to 6 years, the straighter the wood, the straighter the stack, the longer it stays up.


How does the cross cut length of the wood affect the straightness of the piece being cut or the straightness of your stack? Crooked wood is tough to stack and just need to be worked into the stack, no getting around that. I cant think of any reason slightly shorter chunks would effect the stack unless you are more than 6" shorter than the average length but even then a stray piece here or there stacks right in... I can eye withing 2-3 inches and thats good enough for me. It a large time investment already, I couldnt imagine how much extra time it would take to be so picky.


----------



## zogger

I had this idea some years ago and tried to get oregon interested in it, but then I found out, very soon after that, that Stihl had already invented it. I *still* think it is spiffy neato cool.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I had this idea some years ago and tried to get oregon interested in it, but then I found out, very soon after that, that Stihl had already invented it. I *still* think it is spiffy neato cool.




Okay that's awesome. All you would need after that is a set of special eye protection that magnifies the laser so you can see it in full sunlight.


----------



## Marshy

The problem with that laser is if you tip the saw slightly left or right the laser reference changes and will make your pieces longer or shorter, then your back to the same issue. I fail to see how this is any better than my calibrated eye.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> The problem with that laser is if you tip the saw slightly left or right the laser reference changes and will make your pieces longer or shorter, then your back to the same issue. I fail to see how this is any better than my calibrated eye.



Okay, mount the laser on the upright portion of the bar. Then tape/glue one of those small levelers on the chainsaw body.


----------



## dancan

greendohn said:


> My "calibrated peepers" are so accurate that my firewood always comes to an almost perfect 18 to 26 inches,,or somewhere close to that!



I see we go to the same optometrist for annual calibration LOL


----------



## dancan

39*F and full sun tomorrow , I'm giddy with excitement


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> The problem with that laser is if you tip the saw slightly left or right the laser reference changes and will make your pieces longer or shorter, then your back to the same issue. I fail to see how this is any better than my calibrated eye.



If you look at the vid, they set the saw down flat on the log, then drag the bar into the cut (to make a slight cut mark). they set little cut marks, with the saw flat, precisely to eliminate getting off. then you go back and finish bucking the log at your marks. Even without doing it that way, I don't see tipping it as much of a problem unless you do that all the time. Easier to see and feel perpendicular than distance length, as we have built in "up" being bipedal.

How it might be better is that some guys can eyeball better than others, same as any other skill. I can see say a commercial cutter wanting very exact uniform wood using one, or making the "new guy" on a crew use it until he gets the eyeball way down.

Although my idea was to have the works embedded inside the bar, but their idea is cool because you can mount it to most any bar I guess.

I'm an old woodworker, I can eyeball pretty fair as well, (plus aim good..tom clark match trick toot toot my horn!!!) but I'd still like one if they were cheap enough.


----------



## dancan

Strap a bubble level to the saw to keep it 90* to the log and set your "Laser" at angle to get desired length , perfect every time LOL
I'll take all miscuts or culled firewood at no charge for disposal of any rejects


----------



## Eagleknight

There has been quite a few listings from tree companies lately for free firewood on caigslist. I saw one down the street and called. They had 8 houses they hit today. Mostly elderly in that neighborhood and they wanted it gone. I went down before it got dark and loaded a trailer full. Kinda sucks there was a lot of pine. I found some maple I think. 






Something else to share... I made higher removable sides for my wagon to haul more firewood in. Turned out good. Used some free pallets that I salvaged.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> 39*F and full sun tomorrow , I'm giddy with excitement


LOL !! just don't wet your red flannels!! cuz you hasta wear dem.....


----------



## dancan

Yup 21* tonight and tomorrow night 
45* and rain Thu and Fri , 37* with a bit of sun for Sat and Sun , if you only knew how exciting that was .... LOL


----------



## Marshy

I know we have 2 days of warm weather coming and I wish it would hold off a little longer. We have a SOLID snow pack right now and I want it to stay that way for another week or two. I have some Ash trees on my property that I could be taking down and using my sled. It pulls so easily right now but if that pack gets soft or opens to ground it will be mud. I should have thought about this earlier but I just had the thought that I could easilly be moving it to my barn with little effort. The wife and kids are headed to her mothers for the weekend and few days next week so I could really make some progress on firewood if the snow pack holds out.


----------



## spike60

This kind of sounds like bragging, and I guess it is, but WTH.  

I've been cutting to 16" for so many years that I can pretty much nail every single one of them. Got to pay attention when the log diameter gets real big, or when doing limbs, but I'm generally right on. Was helping a buddy and he was giving me the "ya gotta mark 'em off" speech. I told him I don't need that thing and cut the log up. He still had a puss on his face when I finished, so I told him to go and check it with his dopey stick. Every piece was within a half inch or less of 16". He just grunted a "you suck". I still needle him on that. 

Now I'll admit that if doing different lengths I'm not going to be able to do that. But 16's are just automatic.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> This kind of sounds like bragging, and I guess it is, but WTH.
> 
> I've been cutting to 16" for so many years that I can pretty much nail every single one of them. Got to pay attention when the log diameter gets real big, or when doing limbs, but I'm generally right on. Was helping a buddy and he was giving me the "ya gotta mark 'em off" speech. I told him I don't need that thing and cut the log up. He still had a puss on his face when I finished, so I told him to go and check it with his dopey stick. Every piece was within a half inch or less of 16". He just grunted a "you suck". I still needle him on that.
> 
> Now I'll admit that if doing different lengths I'm not going to be able to do that. But 16's are just automatic.


Are you looking for likes with a smug post like that? ha ha


----------



## spike60

I'm not getting involved in that discussion at all.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@stihly dan I think I get all my rounds within 1-1.5 inches of themselves, and they stack just fine. But my BIL is a super anal type guy, he measures....... and his stacks are like freaking perfect, I swear he uses a level on them. They look tooo good when he's done, that said I've never had one of mine fall over, bit I only get a year ahead never 4-6. BIL is two years ahead type of guy.


----------



## stihly dan

It's tough having stacks years ahead. Especially on uneven ground. My stacks are on the border of my property which goes up hill as a privacy fence 6 to 7 ft high. You have to fight frost heaves, settling, mud, frozen ground, shrinking, and quality of stacking. Plus stacking sucks, so the more consistent the better.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah I get pallets from work, level them the best I care/can and then stack my wood on them. I actually spend a bit of effort makingb as many "square" splits while splitting to make up my ends, then fill in inbetween. Works for me.


----------



## svk

@dancan you can do this on top of all of that ice you have.


----------



## MustangMike

Now that is cool!!!

Now about the length, just eyeball it an get it close, and if your anal, just don't put it right against the wall, just line up the outside and no one will know they are not all the same length! Trust me, they burn just the same!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> you can do this on top of all of that ice you have.


Now _THAT_, is a self-feeding chain!

Philbert


----------



## dave_dj1

OK, to get this thread back on track! LOL My brother and I started cutting and splitting on my buddies property. He had it logged again and there is literally tons of wood left there. 
I'll post some pics as soon as I figure out how to get them from my phone to my pc. We hauled a couple of small loads Monday afternoon, then Tuesday we took out two dump trailer loads and the same yesterday. I have my splitter up there and a friend has his min excavator there so he stacked some up for us.


----------



## SteveSS

Very nice! Looks like you're almost out of snow.


----------



## wudpirat

Overnite the rain,fog, and above freezing temps have done a number on the snow pack.
My wood pile is peeking out of the snow, the trade off, there's always a trade, we have lots of mud.
Not a proberlem the ATV with the Gator tires just loves mud, trailer just follows along.
Yesterday, I took down the standing dead oak, a 10" pecker pole. Just finished the back cut and was reaching for a wedge, when a wind gust closed the gap. Couldn't get a wedge in there, SO, I cut the hinge thru the face cut and let it fall. Rats, now I have a hung leaner. 
Fence posted it in 5 ft lengths 'til it fell, away from me for a change, called my son to bring the ATV with trailer and hauled it to the splitter. Five wheelbarrow loads into the cellar, next to the furnace to warm up. It's burning now.
Hauled a cherry round from the snow bank, noodled it, run it thru the splitter and let it dry couple days, it's burning now along with the oak.
Next job, attack that pile of Pine I have out there, we have couple months of burning left.
I'm getting too old for this chit, but if I don't do it, it don't get done.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Havent done much scrounging lately but just enjoying all the hard work from last year.



Basswood burns nicely imo.


----------



## mainewoods

No pics, but I scrounged up a dozen white ash trees today. 4 footed 'em in the woods and lugged 'em a ways to the jeep for loading. Snow's still too deep to drive over so carrying them is the only way to get 'em out. Felt good to be scrounging again, but hard work walking through the snow with a 4' foot stick of hardwood. A half a cord was all I wanted to do, but it's all cut up and split by hand and I'm still standin'. Think I need to learn a little more " moderation" though. I ain't 25 anymore!!


----------



## Sawdust inspector

My scrounging is done for a few weeks. I had a doctor racing around in my knee with his scope today. Feels weird to be told to walk on it already.


----------



## SteveSS

wudpirat said:


> Hauled a cherry round from the snow bank, noodled it, run it thru the splitter and let it dry couple days, it's burning now along with the oak.


Man, you guys must get some big cherry tree's in CT. I've cut and burned a few here that were all good to go as rounds. Biggest one I've come across around here was 10 - 12" diameter max. I like the coals that it makes though. I have a few rounds stashed for something.....too many durned projects. First full year in a house seems like nothing ever get's done, but you never stop working. Sheesh!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh yeah I love having a pickup truck! It is awesome! I filled it up was great having handy


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........


Nice work. If he's trying to heat the house with bundled wood you helped him big time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Has been three years since I had my own pick up. I forgot how handy they were to daily drive


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........



No better expression of helping someone...something like that makes the day worthwhile. Good man to do such.


----------



## MechanicMatt

He said this winter kicked his butt, they were four foot long about eight inch round, I asked him if he had a chainsaw, he nodded yes. I think I blew his mind by filling his truck, justgb couldn't imagine being in his position, having to buy bundles.


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> He said this winter kicked his butt, they were four foot long about eight inch round, I asked him if he had a chainsaw, he nodded yes. I think I blew his mind by filling his truck, justgb couldn't imagine being in his position, having to buy bundles.



Convenient stores around here get $5-6 a little piss poor bundle, cellophane-wrapped, with about 6-7 pcs no bigger than the barrel of a baseball bat. Crazy and it seems to sell time after time. Good on you for how you helped the gentleman.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks, I know I'm coverd for the year and just couldn't imagine not helping someone stay warm. I really think any decent person would help another if they had the ability.


----------



## MountainHigh

I sometimes think the giver actually gets the biggest reward - it just feels damn good to genuinely help someone in real need out  

Good on ya MechanicMatt


----------



## mainewoods

Yup, it's a great feeling to help someone out without being asked to. You always seem to be rewarded, in some way, later on in life. Even if it's just to restore someones faith in mankind. You may never know how much you have truly helped that person out, but they know, and that's what's really important. Heck Matt, you made me feel good!!


----------



## SteveSS

Great story, Matt! And a great start to the day reading it. You're a good dude. I'd buy you a cold one if I could.


----------



## spike60

MechanicMatt said:


> I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........



Matt you get 2 gold stars for that one! Those little bundles are only big enough to load the stove one time each.

That roadside ash is going to be everywhere this season. Ulster county is ground zero for that bug, and many towns are going to be faced with tons of tree work. The state has local arborists trimming all up and down RT 28. There is a TON of wood less than 1/4 mile up the road from the store. Because I've got so much wood at home, and cutting more every weekend, I'm leaving it for everyone else. But I gotta admit it's an unnatural feeling to watch guys picking it up and not grab any myself.  But I figure a lot of people are in the same boat as the guy you met at the store, so they need it more than I do. It sure doesn't last long either.


----------



## wudpirat

Steve SS:
That cherry was near 30" at the butt. It showed up one day in the back of my son's buddy's truck.
The whole damn tree. including all the Zogger wood. I dumped anything under an 1 1/2 inch in the woods down back.
I noodled it cause I limit myself to 50 pounds, the 100 pounds under each arm days are long passsed.
If it was near the splitter, I would've rolled it over.
I like to burn cherry but it seems to leave unburnt coals in the ash, It burns great, nice heat and lasts fairly long.

I got to buck some oak with the new baby saw, Tanaka 3351, getting stronger and a pleasure to use. Can't push it, just let it cut and the chips do fly, its only 32cc.
I heard the 455 Rancher yelling " pick me, pick me".
No, may be next time, gotta get some time on the little guy.

Good on you Matt, helping the old greezer with the wood. I get a warm fuzzy feeling doing something like.
Pay forward I think it's called. I know I've been repayed many times.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........



You're a good man for doing that Matt!!!


----------



## MountainHigh

So to recap ... we've gone through heart attack diets, respect for the military, numerous virility/manhood issues, intersperced with some cool glimpses of equipment and wood scrounges, and now we are getting dangerously close to breaking into song (kumbaya), and a unanimous group hug 

This addictive thread is a hoot 


back to work - have a great weekend.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> So to recap ... we've gone through heart attack diets, respect for the military, numerous virility/manhood issues, intersperced with some cool glimpses of equipment and wood scrounges, and now we are getting dangerously close to breaking into song (kumbaya), and a unanimous group hug
> 
> This addictive thread is a hoot
> 
> 
> back to work - have a great weekend.


You missed maple syrup and whisky.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## benp

svk said:


> You missed maple syrup and whisky.


As long as that whiskey isn't heavy on the sap


----------



## farmer steve

MountainHigh said:


> So to recap ... we've gone through heart attack diets, respect for the military, numerous virility/manhood issues, intersperced with some cool glimpses of equipment and wood scrounges, and now we are getting dangerously close to breaking into song (kumbaya), and a unanimous group hug
> 
> This addictive thread is a hoot
> 
> 
> back to work - have a great weekend.



did i miss the s'mores?


----------



## hardpan

MechanicMatt said:


> I've got a feeling that the ash beetle is gonna be a friend of mine. Lil story for you boys, I left the dealership today after work, was driving to the other shop I work at. I drove past a driveway that's property seemed to just have had its trees near the road "serviced" I stopped to inquire about the pile left behind. Owner was a elderly gent, said the town came by and trimmed all his dead trees back, told him there gonna be going around doing all the dead ash near the roads. Yay! He also said take as much as I want, Yay! So I put a hub in a fellas buick as well as a post cat O2 sensor then head home, I stop at the local Mobil on my way home to grabmy wife a snack. There is another old guy walking out the place as I pull in, he's got three bundles of wood in his hands. I ask if he heats with wood, he nods. I tell him "me too", then I load the back of his ranger full with dead ash, he told me he had no money, o replied I got it for free so its free to him too. I figure there is gonna be plenty of dead ash this year for me, and seeing a old guy needing some fire wood........



In time you will likely forget him, but he will never forget you.


----------



## spike60

svk said:


> You missed maple syrup and *whisky*.



What page?


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> So to recap ... we've gone through heart attack diets, respect for the military, numerous virility/manhood issues, intersperced with some cool glimpses of equipment and wood scrounges, and now we are getting dangerously close to breaking into song (kumbaya), and a unanimous group hug
> 
> This addictive thread is a hoot
> 
> 
> back to work - have a great weekend.



Manhood issues? I must have missed that discussion. 

About the giver getting the biggest/best reward. Isn't that pretty interesting? Lets say there's no higher being. No divine guiding hand. Why does it feel good to help someone else? Why isn't it just the strongest shall survive, kill or killed, etc? I've always wondered about that. Probably shouldn't discuss this in a public online forum though. There's a few topics one should never discuss.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> What page?


99 for one...


----------



## spike60

svk said:


> 99 for one...



I'll be stopping at my favorite local "page" in about an hour.


----------



## svk

I'll be tipping a few after my boys' soccer game.

Been a week of new beginnings here. Broke up a toxic business partnership and going out on my own. Time to celebrate in riddance and relief and also toast to future successes.


----------



## Wayne68

Good luck with your business I'm sure you will do just fine. I almost went into business with a partner years ago but it just didn't feel right to me so, I opened up my shop myself and appointed my wife as my secretary and book keeper. That was almost 5 years ago and in hindsight was the best move we ever made. What kind of business do you have?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I'll be tipping a few after my boys' soccer game.
> 
> Been a week of new beginnings here. Broke up a toxic business partnership and going out on my own. Time to celebrate in riddance and relief and also toast to future successes.


good luck SVK. i'll toast to your future success in about 10 minutes.


----------



## mainewoods

Best of luck in your new endeavor, svk ! A toast to ya!!


----------



## svk

I'll tell you what. All of the wackiness on this site sure has provided a great deal of comic relief when I've had to deal with someone who chose to be a complete arse. Couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## dancan

Matt , good on you !
svk , best of luck with the new chapter !


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Manhood issues? I must have missed that discussion.
> 
> About the giver getting the biggest/best reward. Isn't that pretty interesting? Lets say there's no higher being. No divine guiding hand. Why does it feel good to help someone else? Why isn't it just the strongest shall survive, kill or killed, etc? I've always wondered about that. Probably shouldn't discuss this in a public online forum though. There's a few topics one should never discuss.



Very basically, earlier societies (great grandpappy zogazug days..) found out it was a good idea for the family group, then small tribe, to stay cooperative. It works as a force multiplier, provides better security, and more productive, division of labor, which all worked together to make more successful humans. Becoming altruistic worked on a small scale, eventually it will overcome it all and work on a planetary scale. Ain't there yet, seems to take a few zillion years...


----------



## dancan

I've had similar circumstances to both svk and matt.
My business partner of 14 years that I supported through injury/surgery/recovery 8 years ago couldn't see to carry the load through my injury/surgery/recovery and wanted to close the company , so , off to the lawyers we went , me with no money and on crutches but structured a deal and bought him out is stead of closing .
When the surgeon lifted restrictions I was off and scrounging , after I had enough I cut & split for me I delivered a cord to a retired couple I know , he was mad at me for splitting it and that I wouldn't take any money , I told him he was paying exactly what I paid for it but when I have to pay for wood he'd have to pay for it , after a bit I find out that the do nothing for anyone family members found out , they wanted to know why I would just give wood away , what was I up to , what was my motive , now they're suspicious of me .....
I plowed open and knocked back the retired couple's the snowbanks this past weekend with the Bota last weekend because they couldn't see the traffic when trying to get out of the drive , they wouldn't let me leave without paying ,(I know that they've paid a fortune for snowplowing this winter) so I told them 20$ not the 40$ they wanted to give me , they sent 20$ with their good daughter the next day , I sent it back with the good daughter , the rest of the family is suspicious of me , I gave them 2 banana boxes of kindlin this summer because I split way more than I burn , the rest of the family wants to know what I want and why would I do that for nothing for people I hardly know ....
I gave him a running Poulan chainsaw that Pioneerguy600 picked up in a box lot of saws and got it running ,I supplied the bar and chain from a dumpster dive find , he needed it just in case he had to trim up a bit of wood for the stove , family figures something fishy is up , who gives a saw away for free , what am I up to .......
They just don't buy it that it's because I can and it's because I want to .


----------



## dancan

BTW , I don't remember anyone with manhood issues , even when , the Marcy was posting (I think that was her name?)
Clint , small steps , ramp it up a little slower LOL
Is ash as easy to split as popple , a 10" diameter by 3' stick was heavy to trudge through 3' of snow but it split up easy in quarters and much easier to handle .


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> Yup, it's a great feeling to help someone out without being asked to. You always seem to be rewarded, in some way, later on in life. Even if it's just to restore someones faith in mankind. You may never know how much you have truly helped that person out, but they know, and that's what's really important. Heck Matt, you made me feel good!!View attachment 415105



Called karma guys...and it's what a decent hearted, compassionate person does to help a fellow man, woman, etc. Matt shined when his opportunity arose...guarantee the powers that be took notice, saw it. Just my thinkin.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> We turned on the heat tonight. First time since March 11th that we've left the heat on overnight.



Found this in another thread ...... You suck !!!


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Found this in another thread ...... You suck !!!



...everybody saddle up now...fixin to go on a ride. Lol


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> I've had similar circumstances to both svk and matt.
> My business partner of 14 years that I supported through injury/surgery/recovery 8 years ago couldn't see to carry the load through my injury/surgery/recovery and wanted to close the company , so , off to the lawyers we went , me with no money and on crutches but structured a deal and bought him out is stead of closing .
> When the surgeon lifted restrictions I was off and scrounging , after I had enough I cut & split for me I delivered a cord to a retired couple I know , he was mad at me for splitting it and that I wouldn't take any money , I told him he was paying exactly what I paid for it but when I have to pay for wood he'd have to pay for it , after a bit I find out that the do nothing for anyone family members found out , they wanted to know why I would just give wood away , what was I up to , what was my motive , now they're suspicious of me .....
> I plowed open and knocked back the retired couple's the snowbanks this past weekend with the Bota last weekend because they couldn't see the traffic when trying to get out of the drive , they wouldn't let me leave without paying ,(I know that they've paid a fortune for snowplowing this winter) so I told them 20$ not the 40$ they wanted to give me , they sent 20$ with their good daughter the next day , I sent it back with the good daughter , the rest of the family is suspicious of me , I gave them 2 banana boxes of kindlin this summer because I split way more than I burn , the rest of the family wants to know what I want and why would I do that for nothing for people I hardly know ....
> I gave him a running Poulan chainsaw that Pioneerguy600 picked up in a box lot of saws and got it running ,I supplied the bar and chain from a dumpster dive find , he needed it just in case he had to trim up a bit of wood for the stove , family figures something fishy is up , who gives a saw away for free , what am I up to .......
> They just don't buy it that it's because I can and it's because I want to .


Good for you @dancan Glad to hear you are not in the camp that talks about giving until it hurts, but rather are living your life believing that is is good to give until it feels good.


----------



## USMC615

Erik B said:


> Good for you @dancan Glad to hear you are not in the camp that talks about giving until it hurts, but rather are living your life believing that is is good to give until it feels good.



You summed it up right there Erik...leaving absolutely zero doubt and nothing in question. Genuine post.


----------



## MechanicMatt

So I went back to my scrounge spot from yesterday, somebody else had found it too, but I was still able to fillthe F150 up with another load.


----------



## MechanicMatt

And, thanks for all the nice thoughts fellas, but I'm telling you guys, you all would have done the same too. All you'd have to do was see the poor old fella and know what its like to be cold. It seemed like it was meant to be, I turned around and took a chance and the guy said I could have the wood, then seeing the old guy......it was meant to be. I felt this urge inside me to strike up the conversation and you guys already heard the rest.


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> So I went back to my scrounge spot from yesterday, somebody else had found it too, but I was still able to fillthe F150 up with another load.



Good for you my man. Being ahead like you are on wood, I know if the same situation presented itself helping out the older gentleman, you'd shine again. Regardless of how sore our backs are, regardless of our jobs, doing what you did takes character and integrity...and nothing in return. No upmamship, nobody loses..its a simple win/win deal. Folks like you, me, other good, decent people, are a rare bird nowadays. But it's alright in my book...ain't never been one of the 'keepin up with the Jones' mentality' no how. I'm like you, help a man if he's down...makes me sleep a little better, find that perfect spot on the pillow. Sure beats tossin' and a turnin' all night. Matt, you did a good deed. A silly ass 'like' means nothin to what you did for that gentleman. Good for you man.


----------



## MustangMike

Reid, it is also about making it a better place here & now right here. There is no downside.

The recent post from my nephew & others confirm why this was, is, and will be my favorite thread. Nothing better than good people!

I help my neighbors all the time, then they respond, not just with me, but with other neighbors, then you end up with a better neighborhood.


----------



## stihly dan

I don't know why people are saying good for you? I would love for a situation like that, to just crop up in my life. I would say lucky for you to be in that situation, at that time.


----------



## nomad_archer

Zogger stop tinkering with your polar vortex machine. It's March 28th and I just woke up to snow. That's not normal. High of 36 today. Taking my daughter to an Easter egg hunt in the snow today. This ought to be interesting


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> Reid, it is also about making it a better place here & now right here. There is no downside.
> 
> The recent post from my nephew & others confirm why this was, is, and will be my favorite thread. Nothing better than good people!
> 
> I help my neighbors all the time, then they respond, not just with me, but with other neighbors, then you end up with a better neighborhood.



I'll second that motion Mike. A couple years ago, well before Clint started this thread, I started one about helping some folks who were trying to keep a somewhat struggling local eatery going. They had a woodstove as the main heat and me and a couple others would kind of sneak over there when they weren't open and drop some wood off out back to keep the supply up. The "pile that never went down" became a bit of a joke. 

My intention with the thread was that a lot of the guys on this forum would do things like that and we could share some stories about sharing. Couple of idiots, and one jerk off in particular, (don't remember who), derailed it. Said we were only patting ourselves on the back, tooting our own horns, looking for "likes" and what not. I wasn't looking for applause, only similar stories. 

So, Matt's story here and the reaction to it, prove that my hunch was right. Good people here, and that's why it's a good place to hang.


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> ...
> Is ash as easy to split as popple , a 10" diameter by 3' stick was heavy to trudge through 3' of snow but it split up easy in quarters and much easier to handle .


All the ash I've ever come across splits easier than a hooker. Some people have said it can be tough but I haven't found any yet. It's usually straight grained wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@stihly dan your right.


----------



## SteveSS

Some odd, foreign, white substance is falling from our skies here too.


----------



## wudpirat

Ditto on Zogger and his Polar Vortex machine, enuff already. Quit playing with it. blasted kids.

Pay back may be a ***** but pay forward always feels good.

CUL, gotta run.


----------



## MustangMike

Straight grained Ash is usually very easy to split, but I've also encountered knotty pieces that R not easy at all, and crotches can be very tough, Ash is a very hard wood. Ditto Oak.


----------



## dancan

Well , snowing here again 
Running out of yard trees to cut 
Went to see if my tractor and trailer were still there , yup still there but surrounded by 3' to 4' of snow 
I could shovel it out but I'd only be able to drive up and down the road 
I guess I'll take this time slack time and make a headache rack and proper davit setup for my trailer , maybe build another logging trailer for selling because it looks like the tail end of April if I'm lucky before we're back in the woods .
Zogg , please turn that dial in the other direction .....


----------



## dancan

Thread derail .....
Of all the tires I've changed and fixed over the years , this is a new one for me .







And they weren't complaining about a shake ...


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Thread derail .....
> Of all the tires I've changed and fixed over the years , this is a new one for me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they weren't complaining about a shake ...


Someone was playing a joke and/or disgruntled employee?


----------



## Marshy

They probably work similar to Dyna Beads.



Skip to 1:10 mark.


I've heard good results from guys with motorcycles and guys with oversized offroad tires.


----------



## MechanicMatt

So I was able to scrounge another load of wood from the Town's cutting. Silver maple this time, I think they're cutting any trees they deem "too close to the road". This maple was not dead untill they cut it. 

I was at the local gas station when I noticed another old F150 there, this truck had three 15 inch 5 lug steel wheels in the bed, my truck came with no spare so I've been on the look for one. I have two spare 235/75r15 tires with plenty of tread, but no wheel, so I strike up a quick conversation and even though I tried to pay for one, the guy gave me one! Made my day! He gave me one with a whooped, blown out tire. But I'm just happy to have my spare! Gonna mount up a tire Monday. See my good deed got payed already.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan, I've been wrenching pro for 15 years and never seen that, but I have seen the pouches of rubber beads to throw in overside tires.


----------



## SteveSS

Very cool, Matt. Karma worked out real quick on that one.


----------



## svk

Exactly Matt.


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> So I was able to scrounge another load of wood from the Town's cutting. Silver maple this time, I think they're cutting any trees they deem "too close to the road". This maple was not dead untill they cut it.
> 
> I was at the local gas station when I noticed another old F150 there, this truck had three 15 inch 5 lug steel wheels in the bed, my truck came with no spare so I've been on the look for one. I have two spare 235/75r15 tires with plenty of tread, but no wheel, so I strike up a quick conversation and even though I tried to pay for one, the guy gave me one! Made my day! He gave me one with a whooped, blown out tire. But I'm just happy to have my spare! Gonna mount up a tire Monday. See my good deed got payed already.



Karma...Don't forget it. What comes around, goes around. Good for you.


----------



## svk

@MechanicMatt


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> @MechanicMatt




Good tune... Never heard it before. Cool.


----------



## svk

Windy, rainy day. Wish I was out in the woods cutting instead.


----------



## dancan

A foot of snow this morning , sunny now so I'm gonna fire up the BBQ for supper , closest I got to scrounging is throwing some scrounged wood in the furnace LOL
Maybe this should be my next scrounging trailer build LOL


----------



## dancan

Or


----------



## Wayne68

This was a great scrounge this weekend as well as some good family time. A guy just down the road from us wanted to get rid of this large ash tree and approached me about it because he knows I do a lot of cutting. He didn't want any of the wood and didn't feel comfortable cutting it himself, but the catch was it had a very heavy lean and it was a large heavy tree. It was around 30 inches at the stump so I left a fairly wide hinge, bore cut through the middle and pulled the saw back towards me to drop it. Everything went as planned and after I blocked it up I brought my logging apprentice out to make sure he approved of my work. I left the stump high because it was full of fence wire.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Gonna be leaving for tennesse at 3 am won't be on here much while down there, stay safe fellas. Thought I was leaving earlier, bit boss lady said nope. Gonna go take a nap.


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> A foot of snow this morning , sunny now so I'm gonna fire up the BBQ for supper , closest I got to scrounging is throwing some scrounged wood in the furnace LOL
> Maybe this should be my next scrounging trailer build LOL



Nothing like solving a problem that was never a problem to begin with... Those Euro guys and these dinky machines would never survive the abuse that we put stuff through. I mean, who needs to split 3-4" diameter pole wood anyways? Not really worth the effort of using a machine that size and extravagant to do such a simple task.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

My weekend scrounge:





I have exactly $0.00 into my new chicken tractor. I will have about $10 into it, for a tarp and zip ties, by the time it is finished, so I count that as a scrounge.

I had plenty of help, too


----------



## blades

laying down on the job as well, I see


----------



## tla100

At first I thought it was a portable outdoor babysitter.....heh

Nice idea, I need to build one yet, gotta give my dog something to herd.....and free eggs!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, we will be starting 20 meat chicks later this week, so we will get free bug control and yard fertilizer, before filling the freezer and canning jars. 

I thought about using it as a kid pen, but the 4 year old figured out how to un-latch the door already!


----------



## Marshy

Please standby..... this is not a test, the National Scrounging Service Association (NSSA) has issued a sever scrounge alert for a large hard maple. Estimated size range is in excess of 30" at the base and extending approximately 12 feet in length. Location is approximately 4 miles due south of home base and is highly visable from the shoulder of the road. Severe caution should be used approaching this location due to anticipation of large volumes of sawdust being emitted from a 285CD. A slight to moderately warm breeze is expected out of the south at 5 to 10 mph with a chance of sun shine.

Pictures to follow, looks like the power company took this tree down recently. Lots of good meat in the trunk and not punk. They cut all the branches and dropped the trunk on top of them. I know the land owner and will seek permission but wont be cutting until I get my truck back together, I need to be able to move the wood. I've probably got 2 cord of wood scrounged, cut blocked and half split in two different locations right now that need pickup. I dont want someone to run off with this wood if I put the energy into it. The other two piles I have going are secure.

On top of that, I dropped a nice 24" elm tree in my back yard. The top was dead and an eye sore. I was leaving it for wood pecker food but got sick of looking at it. Had a little back and side lean to it and wasnt sure it would go where I wanted but to my suprise it did. Cut the face, bored in and backed cut through the bore. The 285 loved it. I have pictures of it down but you'll have to wait b/c I left my phone at home.


----------



## Marshy

Guys like my new avitar? This funny lookin piston keept giving me the eye across the bench. If it wasnt for the handlebar moustache I wouldnt have thought twice about him.


----------



## dancan

Warning !!!! Thread Derail !!!!

So , I've been in the "deal with people and general public" business my entire working life and have seen and dealt with plenty along the way including some "Never seen that before" or "Never had that happen before" or "Wasn't expecting that" etc ....... Well ...

We've got 3 buildings in our complex , my shop , a bike shop and a car detailing shop , the detail shop also cleans buses on Saturday and Sunday , it doesn't affect me and I try to be the good neighbour by keeping my front parking spots open on the weekend so the buses can come and go .
Space has been tight lately because of the snow this year but , that's Nature .
This Sunday , Abdul , the detail shop owner comes to work and finds 2 Towncars parked on my side of the lot ,most likely because of snow ,,,,, He goes ballistic , goes back in his shop , comes out with a quart of red enamel paint and pours it all over the 2 cars ...... What a schitt show , very unhappy limo drivers , very pizzed off property manager , RCMP involved , he denied everything , but ,,,,,, there's a witness , and she won't lie when asked LOL
I've helped him out when he was in a jam , broke something or needed to find something , now he's persona non grata in my shop , no use for him ,it could very well have been my customers cars in the space that I pay rent on . 
And , if they were my customers cars , how would I have explained the burning car the belongs to Abdul in a parking spot that I don't rent to the RCMP this morning LOL 
What a schitt head .

Back to scrounging now LOL
Marshy , from what I know , trees in Europe are at a premium and they do burn mainly smaller wood that most of us are used to burning , even here in Nova Scotia with our small land mass and slow growth we are seeing smaller and smaller wood as the years go by , settlers landed here first and started cutting here working their way west , it sure would have been nice if it would have been the other way LOL
We also have suffered "Cut the best , leave the rest" forestry practices for centuries so you know what that leaves behind . While we still enjoy some large trees our woods are heading in a Eurowood direction , almost everything I've scrounged , cut and burnt over the last 3 years was cut with an 026 and probably 8" average , while we do have some larger stands of wood most of it goes to sawmills , pellet mills or overseas so I see myself looking at some of the Euro ways to see if it fits with what I have at my disposal , some of it does sadly but I'm sure happy to drag out the 066 our the 2100 for those rare occasions 
As far as the gimmicky stuff ... I enjoy finding some of it just for WTF factor LOL
Besides , don't we all need the latest IPhone 7xxxxxxxx ????? 
Scrounge on gentleman , big or small , chicken tractors included


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Or



That is slick. 
My "summer" forwarding trailer is just for cord wood, nothing larger than 14" usually, then processed at the yard on the log table.


----------



## zogger

Anyone use a cutoff/modded pickup bed trailer for scrounging?


----------



## SteveSS

zogger said:


> Anyone use a cutoff/modded pickup bed trailer for scrounging?


I don't, but I sure do see a lot of them for sale around my parts. Typically in the $3-400 range. Seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

No, but I always thought it would be cool to have 2 or 3 of them behind a pickup to run a small firewood train.


----------



## zogger

SteveSS said:


> I don't, but I sure do see a lot of them for sale around my parts. Typically in the $3-400 range. Seems pretty reasonable to me.



Looks like if the drum brake system is still intact, you can add surge brakes with a reverse lockout for under two benjamins.


----------



## Marshy

Here's the Elm I dropped yesterday. I'll likely get a better picture of the stump and post it in the critique my face cut thread. I know I over cut the face cut in the horizontal by an inch or two just on the side furthest away...






Yes, that's poison ivy all over that phuker.


----------



## JB Weld

With that much poison ivy, I would be running like a chicken!


----------



## MustangMike

If you have to cut it, it is best to do in the winter. I had a couple of dead Ash trees on my property that looked like that.


----------



## nomad_archer

I had a cherry that I cut last year that had 5x the vines as that elm. It was a pain to cut/clean up. The tree needed to go so I could build my shed. I think I got poison ivy 2x from cleaning up that tree. I cut it in march last year while it was still frozen are here but I still got the ivy. Oh well I am good for 2-3 times getting poison ivy a year. I even know what it looks like.


----------



## Oldman47

I have a healthy tree on my property that a bow hunter used for his tree stand. A year later I noticed the stand was still in the tree and asked him about it. He told me the money he spent to buy the stand was not worth it to him to go after it because it was covered in poison ivy vines when he came to get it. Some people are just that sensitive to the irritants.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess you got yourself a free treestand!

I cut firewood for the guy that gives me permission to hunt on his property.


----------



## farmer steve

as for the poison ivy. i'm always on the lookout for "next" years trees. if i see one that i think i might want to get and it's covered in ivy i take the saw and cut all the vines going up the tree. it usually dies and when i cut the tree down the next year the vines are dead and come right off. i hate the stuff even though i don't get it. i even cut it on trees that i might not get to for a couple of years.


----------



## svk

I'm lucky that ivy doesn't really grow this far north. 

When I cut at my friends place in upstate NY I try to chop a chunk out of the vine and let the rest dry out until I get to the trees.


----------



## Marshy

I don have time to wait for the ivy to dry. I would normally cut a foot out of the bottom of the vine ahead of time but this was spur of the moment. I will come back through and pull the vines off the tree and throw my gloves away. I will never cut it at each chunk. That's a sure way to get the sawdust all over ya and in your shirt etc... I've seen worse, have a mature cherry tree that is being choked by it on my property. I cut the ivy over a year ago to see I it will help it...


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, none of it on my upstate property, but down here .... watch out, it is everywhere!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, none of it on my upstate property, but down here .... watch out, it is everywhere!


Does it not care for elevation?


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, not for nothing, but IT IS SNOWING OUT THERE .... AGAIN!!!! And not just some flurries, everything is white already (except the paved roads). So several "snow patches" will be surviving till April! That has not happened for a long time around here!

Someone please call Al Gore and ask him how we can revive that Global Warming. I'll have to perpetually run my ported saws!!!


----------



## stihly dan

Hdhdgs


----------



## stihly dan

Sorry was just trying out the app.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, not for nothing, but IT IS SNOWING OUT THERE .... AGAIN!!!! And not just some flurries, everything is white already (except the paved roads).  So several "snow patches" will be surviving till April! That has not happened for a long time around here!
> 
> Someone please call Al Gore and ask him how we can revive that Global Warming. I'll have to perpetually run my ported saws!!!


Just tell @zogger to stop doing the Heikki Lunta dance lol.


----------



## svk




----------



## MustangMike

If this keeps up, I'll be needin those bad boys!


----------



## dancan

We got a couple of wet heavy inches up here today , if we get the warm and the rain this weekend the snow should be cleaned up by June 
Some of the warmer parts of the province have a bit of ivy but none up around where I'm cutting .


----------



## mainewoods

I have never seen a PI vine up here, in fact I've never even seen a PI vine. Now black flies and skeeters, that more than makes up for it.


----------



## Marshy

mainewoods said:


> I have never seen a PI vine up here, in fact I've never even seen a PI vine. Now black flies and skeeters, that more than makes up for it.


 We have all of that and more. Common down and enjoy the fun. At least we dont have to worry about snakes that much. A few rattlers but are fairly uncommon.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Just tell @zogger to stop doing the Heikki Lunta dance lol.




HAHAHAHA!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heikki_Lunta


----------



## zogger

Pulled the trigger! Matching truck and trailer now, except for color. I have no idea what color the trailer is, tan?


----------



## Marshy

zogger said:


> Pulled the trigger! Matching truck and trailer now, except for color. I have no idea what color the trailer is, tan?


 Oh my gawd that box is in nice shape. That is a crime to use such a nice box, punishable by slow death in the nothern "salt" states.


----------



## dancan

Real easy sell up here at a real good return 
Heck , if the bumper is straight an easy 200$ there alone .


----------



## zogger

It's pretty clean and straight and no rust, that's for sure. I think it's from a 2wd as it is five lug, and my 4x4 is six. Have to scrounge a spare wheel and tire for it. Basically identical though to the bogger MkI. Most likely I'll put the topper on the truck and rino line or plastic bedliner the trailer. Or just get another topper for the truck.

Oh, the step bumper is real nice too, could do the "land train" deal with it, hahahahaha


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> I have never seen a PI vine up here, in fact I've never even seen a PI vine. Now black flies and skeeters, that more than makes up for it.



I can send you one. There is a dead shag bark that the utilities cut down, most people thought it was alive because of the poison ivy vine and off shouts. I WILL NOT BE SCROUNGING THAT ONE.


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for the offer SD, but you can keep it. I enjoy cuttin' wood with no poisonous snakes, venomous spiders, or toxic plants to deal with. An occasional grumpy bear or rutting moose is just fine with me. Scrounging is hard enough without adding any more to it! It's a wonder you fellers "down south" even bother to burn wood with 2 strikes against ya before you even cut a log.


----------



## farmer steve

had to make sure my 026 was running right after my guy at the shop tweaked it a little bit. i just couldn't get it quite right for some reason. so i took a little ride over to the woods to try it. got 3 buckets full mostly white oak with a little ash and hickory thrown in for good measure.


----------



## MountainHigh

mainewoods said:


> I have never seen a PI vine up here, in fact I've never even seen a PI vine. Now black flies and skeeters, that more than makes up for it.



Never seen poison ivy around here either - no poisonous snakes - hardly any bugs even in summer - some spiders but never heard of anyone getting bitten - a few tics in dense forest, but seldom get one. Just bears, cougars and coyotes and we leave each other alone 

Few pics from my scrounging territory yesterday just below the snow line at about 2800' (since then the snow line dropped about 1000' overnight).

God's country at the appx. 2800' snow line:


Road has been de-commissioned, very narrow and rough with near vertical drop offs that pictures don't do justice. Truck in four wheel low pulling hard all the way.



Driving back down:



Getting late and wife has no idea I'm up here - so only stopped for one small windfall.


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice pics, and nice scrounge! 

Although there are two types of poison snakes around here, you never see them. We never used to have any infectious ticks either, but that has all changed. Almost everyone I know, and every dog I've had, has had lyme! (somehow, I have escaped so far)


----------



## MountainHigh

Yikes ... that many people with Lyme eh! I hear it is more prevelent back east but it's also creeping out here evidently. Flue like symptoms? Do you always need to get on meds?


----------



## farmer steve

MountainHigh said:


> Yikes ... that many people with Lyme eh! I hear it is more prevelent back east but it's also creeping out here evidently. Flue like symptoms? Do you always need to get on meds?


it can be pretty bad. my neighbors daughter got lyme before anyone knew what it was, she's been disabled for about 10 years.my sister also has it but has been able to control it with meds. i was out sawing monday,temps were low 30's and i found a deer tick crawling up my pant leg. it was about this big. .  i hate the ba$tard$ .


----------



## MountainHigh

brutal !
http://www.healthycanadians.gc.ca/d...affections/disease-maladie/lyme/index-eng.php
http://www.healthycanadians.gc.ca/d...affections/disease-maladie/lyme/index-eng.php


----------



## svk

Central MN is bad for ticks. At one time it was the highest concentration of cases in the country. We (knock on wood) see very few deer ticks.


----------



## SteveSS

If you get them picked off early, the risk of infection is supposed to be fairly low. I found one on my ankle last week that had been there for at least 18 hours. It definitely made me a little nervous and I kept a close eye on the spot for a few days afterward. Everything seems to be ok with it, but it made me realize the need to check for the little boogers every time you go back indoors now that the weather is warming up. Guess I got complacent over the winter time.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> If you get them picked off early, the risk of infection is supposed to be fairly low. I found one on my ankle last week that had been there for at least 18 hours. It definitely made me a little nervous and I kept a close eye on the spot for a few days afterward. Everything seems to be ok with it, but it made me realize the need to check for the little boogers every time you go back indoors now that the weather is warming up. Guess I got complacent over the winter time.


I think I've only seen three deer ticks ever. Two of them were on my oldest son. One was buried in his hair on the back of his head. Tweezed it out and doused with merthiolate. No bullseye PTL.


----------



## MustangMike

Only the tiny deer ticks give you lyme, not the larger dog ticks. They say they have to be in you for 24 hrs to give you lyme (and there are now several other tick borne diseases out there). If you catch it early, medication will control it, but you never get rid of it. Some of the other diseases are even worse than lyme, one is fatal on a regular basis.

If lyme is not detected right away, it can be devastating. Several of the bike riders in our group have missed time due to lyme, and one of them has been out for over two years. The symptoms are not the same for everyone, and many people don't test positive even when they have it, but often the symptoms in people and dogs include arthritic like symptoms.

If your dog starts to limp, bring it down right away, and treat it even if the test is negative. Three of our last four dogs have had it. Often when you walk them (along the street, not in the woods) you will pull 3 or 4 ticks off of them at the end of the walk.

A few times after I have gone bow hunting, I have had to pull the car over and get out of the car to remove several deer tics from my coveralls. I know several people who won't bow hunt because of the ticks.

There is nothing worse that taking a shower and scrubbing every inch of your body only to find one still on you afterwards. They are extremely durable and difficult to kill.

Rumor has it they may have been developed at the Gov research center in Plumb Island on the LI Sound. It is very close to Lyme CT, the epicenter for the disease.


----------



## svk

We have lots of dog ticks, especially if you have a dry spring. 

A few years back they were absolutely everywhere. I was out in the woods for about two and a half hours. I quit counting after I pulled the 214th tick off of me. Felt like my skin was crawling for three days.


----------



## Philbert

It's a good thing to do on date night. Go for a walk in the woods, then check each other for ticks. 

Phlbert


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Rumor has it they may have been developed at the Gov research center in Plumb Island on the LI Sound. It is very close to Lyme CT, the epicenter for the disease.



I've read this more than a few times. I'll just leave it at that and avoid the probable derail that talking about it would cause. It's difficult though.  

Better go grab a beer and find something constructive to do.


----------



## MustangMike

I will not say that it definitely came from there, but the quote below is from Wikipedia. Quite a coincidence that Lyme Disease originates so close to a Gov animal infectious disease research center, wouldn't you say??? A tick infested bird could easily have flown from Plum Island to Lyme CT.

*Plum Island* is an island in the Town of Southold in Suffolk County, New York in the United States. The Island is situated in Gardiners Bay, east of Orient Point, off the eastern end of the North Fork coast of Long Island. It is about 3 miles (4.8 km) long and 1-mile (1.6 km) wide at its widest point.

The Island is the site of the Plum Island Animal Disease Center (PIADC) which was established by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) in 1954. The Island is also the site of the former U.S. military installation Fort Terry(c. 1897), and the historic Plum Island Light (c. 1827), and its automated replacement.

Plum Island is owned in its entirety by the United States Government, which was considering sale of the Island as part of a debt-reduction package,[1][2] but suspended the plan in February 2012.[3] Access to the island is controlled by theUnited States Department of Homeland Security (DHS).

On August 29, 2013, the United States General Services Administration (GSA) and United States Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced a final "Record of Decision (ROD): Public Sale of Plum Island, New York".


----------



## olyman

Rumor has it they may have been developed at the Gov research center in Plumb Island on the LI Sound. It is very close to Lyme CT, the epicenter for the disease.[/QUOTE]
taint rumor,,,fact!!!!


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> I will not say that it definitely came from there, but the quote below is from Wikipedia. Quite a coincidence that Lyme Disease originates so close to a Gov animal infectious disease research center, wouldn't you say??? A tick infested bird could easily have flown from Plum Island to Lyme CT.
> 
> *Plum Island* is an island in the Town of Southold in Suffolk County, New York in the United States. The Island is situated in Gardiners Bay, east of Orient Point, off the eastern end of the North Fork coast of Long Island. It is about 3 miles (4.8 km) long and 1-mile (1.6 km) wide at its widest point.
> 
> The Island is the site of the Plum Island Animal Disease Center (PIADC) which was established by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) in 1954. The Island is also the site of the former U.S. military installation Fort Terry(c. 1897), and the historic Plum Island Light (c. 1827), and its automated replacement.
> 
> Plum Island is owned in its entirety by the United States Government, which was considering sale of the Island as part of a debt-reduction package,[1][2] but suspended the plan in February 2012.[3] Access to the island is controlled by theUnited States Department of Homeland Security (DHS).
> 
> On August 29, 2013, the United States General Services Administration (GSA) and United States Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced a final "Record of Decision (ROD): Public Sale of Plum Island, New York".


 they were going to build a second facility in NE somewhere,,till the people got wind of it.......................


----------



## nomad_archer

urgh ticks I hate the things. I haven't had any attach but I have had more than a few that I caught crawling on me. Creeps me out for days. I usually pick them up during hunting season. Spring turkey and bow/rifle hunting here are the worst. Opening day of rifle last year I had one crawling on my hand and the other one crawled across the screen on my phone while I was browsing the web in the deer woods.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Here's the Elm I dropped yesterday. I'll likely get a better picture of the stump and post it in the critique my face cut thread. I know I over cut the face cut in the horizontal by an inch or two just on the side furthest away...
> View attachment 415905
> 
> 
> View attachment 415906
> 
> 
> Yes, that's poison ivy all over that phuker.



lmao. Damn I just walked, touched, and did some Tarzan action on those vines yesterday. Jeez I need to figure out how to positively identify poison ivy. Good thing I don't seem to be allergic to it. 



farmer steve said:


> had to make sure my 026 was running right after my guy at the shop tweaked it a little bit. i just couldn't get it quite right for some reason. so i took a little ride over to the woods to try it. got 3 buckets full mostly white oak with a little ash and hickory thrown in for good measure.
> View attachment 416179
> View attachment 416180
> View attachment 416181



Nice uniform cut lengths.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> urgh ticks I hate the things. I haven't had any attach but I have had more than a few that I caught crawling on me. Creeps me out for days. I usually pick them up during hunting season. Spring turkey and bow/rifle hunting here are the worst. Opening day of rifle last year I had one crawling on my hand and the other one crawled across the screen on my phone while I was browsing the web in the deer woods.



I think everyone hates those things. Those bastards love me. Mosquitoes too. I am a freaking tick and mosquito magnet. I'll go walking with co-workers during lunch just to stretch my legs and give my heart some exercise. This past summer I would routinely come back to find a little nasty tick crawling on my socks. This coming tick season I'm going to go all out on permethrin. Read the U.S. military did some tests to find the most effective mosquito and tick prevention. Supposedly permethrin and DEET provides close to 100% protection. The permethrin sounds great because it actually kills the bastards and stays active on your clothes up to two weeks. DEET concentration of around 50% seems to be the best bet and anything more does not provide increased protection. I'll test both out soon.


----------



## svk

Welcome back Ambull


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> lmao. Damn I just walked, touched, and did some Tarzan action on those vines yesterday. Jeez I need to figure out how to positively identify poison ivy. Good thing I don't seem to be allergic to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice uniform cut lengths.


15 1/2 - 16 1/2 inches no more, no less.  thanks to the _MEASURING _stick.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Welcome back Ambull



Nah, I've been keeping tabs on this thread the whole time. Just been a bit sick this past week. My kids (I guess kids in general) are a walking germ/bacteria dump. They are constantly sick. I don't usually get sick but something has been kicking my ass since Saturday or Sunday. You're probably like me, the normal guy. Hate going to see the doctor and become little babies when we get a cold lol. Well I think I need antibiotics so I'm finally going to see the doc if I can find one that accepts new patients. 



farmer steve said:


> 15 1/2 - 16 1/2 inches no more, no less.



One inch variation is acceptable. I'm going to cut tomorrow through Sunday. Hopefully I have enough strength to do it. This cold has really kicked my butt.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> urgh ticks I hate the things. I haven't had any attach but I have had more than a few that I caught crawling on me. Creeps me out for days. I usually pick them up during hunting season. Spring turkey and bow/rifle hunting here are the worst. Opening day of rifle last year I had one crawling on my hand and the other one crawled across the screen on my phone while I was browsing the web in the deer woods.



Oh snap, check this out: 

http://phc.amedd.army.mil/topics/en...TreatedArmyCombatUniforms(ACUPermethrin).aspx

That sounds awesome but I'm guess I still have the older, untreated uniform. It's kind of amazing how the permethrin treatment stays active the whole service life of the uniform. I wish there was a civilian equivalent. Maybe something geared toward scrounges/woodcutters. Sell it in a "Beginner Scrounger Pack" that comes with pro forest helmet system, chaps, gloves, and permethrin coated pants.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I wish there was a civilian equivalent.



If you Google '_insect resistant clothing permethrin_' you will find a bunch. The brand names 'Sawyer' and 'Insect Shield' come up a lot.

I rather just cut alongside you - as a '_freaking tick and mosquito magnet_' you could just draw them away from me without the use of chemicals . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> If you Google '_insect resistant clothing permethrin_' you will find a bunch. The brand names 'Sawyer' and 'Insect Sheild' come up a lot.
> 
> I rather just cut alongside you - as a '_freaking tick and mosquito magnet_' you could just draw them away from me without the use of chemicals . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Insect Shield looks good. I saw the Sawyer spray bottle in Walmart a while ago and plan on using it if I don't find some pre-treated clothing that ignites my buy impulse. 

Hopefully with the permethrin and DEET you will be the tick and mosquito feast. I've had enough bites. Even had a reaction to a tick bite that looked very similar to the telltale "bulls eye" indicator. Turn out it was STARI from a lone star tick. 

Actually, I'm about to call my supply sergeant and see if I can acquire some permethrin treated uniforms for free.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> If you Google '_insect resistant clothing permethrin_' you will find a bunch. The brand names 'Sawyer' and 'Insect Shield' come up a lot.
> 
> I rather just cut alongside you - as a '_freaking tick and mosquito magnet_' you could just draw them away from me without the use of chemicals . . . .
> 
> Philbert


I'm the last guy that insects will bite as long as there are others in the vicinity. Which works out well as long as I am not alone.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Nah, I've been keeping tabs on this thread the whole time. Just been a bit sick this past week. My kids (I guess kids in general) are a walking germ/bacteria dump. They are constantly sick. I don't usually get sick but something has been kicking my ass since Saturday or Sunday. You're probably like me, the normal guy. Hate going to see the doctor and become little babies when we get a cold lol. Well I think I need antibiotics so I'm finally going to see the doc if I can find one that accepts new patients.



I hear you. With 5 kids I just plan to fight every cold and flu imaginable. I got a cold in mid November and carried it all the way through to the start of allergy season. Had a couple bouts of flu along the way too.

I've heard that by the time your youngest child gets to around 4th grade you are pretty much immune to every bug out there. Only 8 more years until that......


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, went through almost all of tax season w/o getting anything, and a lot of my clients were sick! Some even re-scheduled their appts and were still sick!

The large PI vines will be very hairy, so don't swing on those. 

You can test them by skinning the vine, rubbing your hand on it, then rubbing your crotch! You may not post for a while!


----------



## stihly dan

Ambull01 said:


> Oh snap, check this out



That phrase should be forbidden by a man, especially one that uses chainsaws. Did you whip your head to the side too?


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> lmao. Damn I just walked, touched, and did some Tarzan action on those vines yesterday. Jeez I need to figure out how to positively identify poison ivy. Good thing I don't seem to be allergic to it.


The "furry" vine is a dead give away when there are no leaves. They ususlly are attached to the trunk not just hanging in the wind like a normal vine. Plus they seem to break fairly easy and wont hold body weight unless they are relatively large. Your first interaction might not be hardly anything but its like any allergc reaction, once the body acssociates with it any future interactions become more pronounced.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> lmao. Damn I just walked, touched, and did some Tarzan action on those vines yesterday. Jeez I need to figure out how to positively identify poison ivy. Good thing I don't seem to be allergic to it.


Don't get over confident about about not having a reaction to it. I never reacted to it in 44 years.....45th year, BAM!! Got it twice in the same year. Hate that stuff.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Don't get over confident about about not having a reaction to it. I never reacted to it in 44 years.....45th year, BAM!! Got it twice in the same year. Hate that stuff.


I've heard it's like bee stings. The more you get it the worse it is.


----------



## olyman

ticks....get a I qt spray bottle......put in two drops of normal household bleach..add water...when home from a excursion..blast the ticks with this,,near immed death.......


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> ticks....get a I qt spray bottle......put in two drops of normal household bleach..add water...when home from a excursion..blast the ticks with this,,near immed death.......



lol. Dude, you and your bleach. Is that the new snake oil?


----------



## chads

I just cut down a big cottonwood that was full of PI.
I forgot to untuck my shirt tail and got it pretty good on my waistline, behind and in my ears and as usual my wrists top of th gloves.
Chad


----------



## Marshy

chads said:


> I just cut down a big cottonwood that was full of PI.
> I forgot to untuck my shirt tail and got it pretty good on my waistline, behind and in my ears and as usual my wrists top of th gloves.
> Chad


Yep, that was my last enlightening experience with it. Except I had it bad on my legs down by my boot cufs. Had to get a steroid for it. Dont phuck with cutting it. I thought I was smart about cutting it but then the following day I split my rounds and loaded my truck and thats when the saw dust got blowing around and covered me. Not so much the first day of cutting it but splitting it and throwing it on the truck which was up wind. Doh!


----------



## nomad_archer

Fels-naptha soap! Shower with it as soon as you think you have been exposed to PI. It cuts through and washes away the PI oils that normal shower soaps don't. I also add some flakes of the soap when I wash my scrounging work cloths as it gets the PI oils and oil in general out of clothes. Try it, it works.


----------



## mainewoods

I have never given any thought to PI when cutting in the woods. I guess that's one of the benefits of living in paradise!


----------



## mainewoods

Skeeters and black flies are another story all together, but as long as you run 24:1 mix, they can be controlled pretty well.


----------



## mainewoods

2 years ago the BF's were so bad that when I cut myself shaving nothing came out.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I have never given any thought to PI when cutting in the woods. I guess that's one of the benefits of living in paradise!



Guess everyone's vision of paradise is different because you have way too much snow for my liking. I've always envisioned paradise to mean white sandy beaches, clear cool ocean, gentle breeze, the smell of sunscreen, cold beer, and great food. Man I miss Hawaii.

I'm off to cut some wood in the rain. I haven't read all the previous posts. Are you still scrounging?


----------



## svk

Rolled into my hunting cabin at about midnight last night. Going to grab a little wood this morning from some rounds I cut last fall and then take off. Still some snow in the woods up here.


----------



## mainewoods

Just got back in the woods, ambull. Snow pack is down to less than 2' so gettin' around is a lot easier. Walking on the deer trails helps a lot, they are packed down as hard as concrete. I can't seem to find my "moderation" button though, I know it's around here someplace!


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Dude, you and your bleach. Is that the new snake oil?


 instead of drivel,,try it..kay?? I learned this from a guy,,that was a chemist...then a taxidermist friend of mine used it...get over yourself..


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> Fels-naptha soap! Shower with it as soon as you think you have been exposed to PI. It cuts through and washes away the PI oils that normal shower soaps don't. I also add some flakes of the soap when I wash my scrounging work cloths as it gets the PI oils and oil in general out of clothes. Try it, it works.


I'll have to look into it. I typically wash up with Permatex automotive hand cleaner (no abrasive) and dial liquid degreaser dish soap. That strips nearly all the oils out of your skin.


----------



## Marshy

olyman said:


> instead of drivel,,try it..kay?? I learned this from a guy,,that was a chemist...then a taxidermist friend of mine used it...get over yourself..


My Dad uses bleach on PI when he gets it. Says it drys it out and gets the oil out of the skin...


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I'm becoming more and more convinced that the only cleaning chemicals you really need are bleach, vinegar, baking soda, blue dawn dish detergent, and Fels-naptha. Every time I find something that I can't clean, there is always a combination based on these ingredients that will work.


----------



## svk

Didn't have the Fiskars with this morning so the 6# TT did the honors. The quarry was frozen birch so not a big challenge.


----------



## MustangMike

Just a little side not observation on the PI, I notice that I am more vulnerable where my skin has not been exposed to the sun. For example, I will often get it on the inside of my arm, but not on the outside (where I have a little tan). I'm not saying you can't get it everywhere, just you are move vulnerable on the untanned skin.

And washing off soon after you may have been exposed also helps. Conversely, you can easily get it from your gloves the next time you use them. Seems to help to get a different pair and let the first pair sit for a while. Time cures a lot of things.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Just a little side not observation on the PI, I notice that I am more vulnerable where my skin has not been exposed to the sun. For example, I will often get it on the inside of my arm, but not on the outside (where I have a little tan). I'm not saying you can't get it everywhere, just you are move vulnerable on the untanned skin.
> 
> And washing off soon after you may have been exposed also helps. Conversely, you can easily get it from your gloves the next time you use them. Seems to help to get a different pair and let the first pair sit for a while. Time cures a lot of things.



You can wash gloves like the atlas ones. They make summer weight and winter weight.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Did you try your Atlas gloves yet Zog?


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I'm not wastin any time ... gonna take a nice size Maple down on 4/17, so I will have one day to make sure all my equipment is ready!

It is out in the open now, 50' from a house, but it must have grown in the woods, there are no low branches, but a lot of nice trunk.

Will be good to get back out with a saw again.


----------



## peeworm




----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Well, I'm not wastin any time ... gonna take a nice size Maple down on 4/17, so I will have one day to make sure all my equipment is ready!
> 
> It is out in the open now, 50' from a house, but it must have grown in the woods, there are no low branches, but a lot of nice trunk.
> 
> Will be good to get back out with a saw again.


I wish i could take a break.....off today for a dentist appointment but i really could use a vacation.


----------



## peeworm

peeworm said:


>


Just got a little scrounge going this morning oak and yellow locust


----------



## MustangMike

Chris, R U working 7 days a week? I even have an appt on Easter!


----------



## hardpan

Marshy said:


> My Dad uses bleach on PI when he gets it. Says it drys it out and gets the oil out of the skin...



I use bleach after I open the blisters. I scrub the area with a bleach soaked rag and a few minutes later I scrub the same area with soap to wash off the bleach. If I do not wash off the bleach it will cause an irritation of its own so the discomfort continues.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Chris, R U working 7 days a week? I even have an appt on Easter!


No..... Usually just 5 but winter sucks. We just finished up a huge job trimming city trees along side streets all winter long, it was all bucket work (2 bucket trucks, articulating boom lift, 2 chip trucks, mini skid and 6 guys behind us) so it went fast but it was a whole city. No climbing just raising the canopy and taking out the dead wood but working in below zero temps really wears on you. We'll be working 6 days now that spring is here and with storms coming 7 days isn't out of the question. We do work for the State, 5 counties, not sure how many cities as well as residential work.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Ok enough whining I'm glad i have a steady stable job[emoji4]


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> instead of drivel,,try it..kay?? I learned this from a guy,,that was a chemist...then a taxidermist friend of mine used it...get over yourself..



What!? You know I was joking right? I'm the guy that found a dead mouse in my used boots poured Bleach in it remember?


----------



## Ambull01

Bucked, split, and hauled wood from wheel barrow to van from 9 to 3. I may need a Gatorade. There is so much rounds left I think I may have gone too far. Will probably take a month to haul it all out lol. I think it's time to recruit my wife and kids.

Oh yeah, scrounging with a cold felt much better than sitting in the house all day. If you don't see me for a while, tell the cops my wife did it. She's pissed I went scrounging instead of seeing a doctor


----------



## moondoggie

MustangMike said:


> Very nice pics, and nice scrounge!
> 
> Although there are two types of poison snakes around here, you never see them. We never used to have any infectious ticks either, but that has all changed. Almost everyone I know, and every dog I've had, has had lyme! (somehow, I have escaped so far)


What about spring?


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> What!? You know I was joking right? I'm the guy that found a dead mouse in my used boots poured Bleach in it remember?


didn't remember who I posted it to....sorry.. now then,, did it work?????


----------



## moondoggie

Jewel weed is a good poision ivy prohibiter
grows right next to posion ivy in the forest.......... Squeeze the flowers in your hand rub it on your arms etc.....cut tree/whatever......go home shower wash clothes. Problem solved.


----------



## moondoggie

I'll take the poision ivy you guys keep the snow


----------



## MustangMike

Chris, being in the bucket all day in a cold wind must be tough.

One of my friends does most of the bucket work for the local Town (works for the Town).

Thankfully, he topped a large branch near the power lines in my back lot last year, made it much easier for me to take the rest of the leg down. Will take the rest of that tree down this year, the bottom is all rotted (a Silver Maple). luckily, most of the rest of it is leaning away from the power lines. Just a small leg on the opposite side I will have to tie and pull the opposite way. I'm hoping the upper portion will be good for firewood.


----------



## Marshy

hardpan said:


> I use bleach after I open the blisters. I scrub the area with a bleach soaked rag and a few minutes later I scrub the same area with soap to wash off the bleach. If I do not wash off the bleach it will cause an irritation of its own so the discomfort continues.


Yup, I've seen my Dad do the same.


----------



## zogger

KenJax Tree said:


> Did you try your Atlas gloves yet Zog?



A few times as shipped, worked as expected, then washed them, they shrunk perfect to fit. Since colder weather ended though, back to similar construction warm weather home depot specials, still have half a pack of those.


----------



## svk

Did another half cord with the Fiskars this afternoon.


----------



## svk

Why does AS force photos to layout lengthwise for the last few weeks?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm getting vertigo!


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Did another half cord with the Fiskars this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 416804


 Some of that is looking a little past prime. I have some maple that is the same condition. I take the time to split out the rot so the chances of bringing in ants and bugs is reduced.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Some of that is looking a little past prime. I have some maple that is the same condition. I take the time to split out the rot so the chances of bringing in ants and bugs is reduced.


Yes the last 6 rounds on the bottom were pretty bad (almost all of the trees in this lot are past prime) Solid most of the way down the tree though. 

I split that crap away from the solid part and leave it in the woods.


----------



## dancan

I've been a bit slack lately , too much snow in the woods and the tractor was buried , since today turned out to be a fair weather day I went to check up on the tractor , when I got there the 4+ foot of snow had shrunk down to about 3' so I decided to make a run for it LOL
I was just just gonna take a drive up the road with the van but since I had the tractor I figured I'd go for a few leaners if I could see some and get to them .
Found a few maples along this tree line .












This one looked good from the road but when I got close up I decided to pass on it , been there too long 

I did manage to drag out a few tops today 











It did make for a small load with the Zogger wood and the sun came out so it was a real nice afternoon out there 






I checked but no PI or ticks to be seen


----------



## dancan

Here's a quick video of the logging winch hauling a maple to me in the snow at idle , sure was better than dragging out rounds in the 3+ feet of snow .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I've been a bit slack lately , too much snow in the woods and the tractor was buried , since today turned out to be a fair weather day I went to check up on the tractor , when I got there the 4+ foot of snow had shrunk down to about 3' so I decided to make a run for it LOL
> I was just just gonna take a drive up the road with the van but since I had the tractor I figured I'd go for a few leaners if I could see some and get to them .
> Found a few maples along this tree line .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looked good from the road but when I got close up I decided to pass on it , been there too long
> 
> I did manage to drag out a few tops today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did make for a small load with the Zogger wood and the sun came out so it was a real nice afternoon out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked but no PI or ticks to be seen


Yes! The dancan van is back in action!!!


----------



## dancan

I sure hope we start to loose some snow soon because I can only travel the plowed section 
Snow shoes would have been helpful , it sucks to break the crust and sink to you waist .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I sure hope we start to loose some snow soon because I can only travel the plowed section
> Snow shoes would have been helpful , it sucks to break the crust and sink to you waist .


Could these be put on the van?


----------



## svk

Right here. See the front box for extra scrounge too?


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Here's a quick video of the logging winch hauling a maple to me in the snow at idle , sure was better than dragging out rounds in the 3+ feet of snow .




More cheatin!!

HAHAHA, every boy needs one!


----------



## zogger

Just a nice pic, it was prettier with the ole eyeballs. Haven't cut or scrounged in a long time, yesterday was the first day I could heft a bag of dogfood or mineral in quite awhile..anywho, moon over the primo oak heartwood stack this evening.


----------



## stihly dan

apparently wood on the side of the road is not the property owners, or there's a time limit. There was a pile of nice hard maple that the power crew took down last fall. I sign was immediately put up "do not take". Well the tree company was there today with a roll off, loading all the wood in and hauling it away. That sign kept me from inquiring about the wood, now it's gone. S.O.B


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I had my knee scoped last week. I had a few hours this morning to burn and the wood rack in the garage was empty. So I thought the wife isn't home nobody will know. Off to cutting n splitting. I filled the face cord rack in 1 hour. I clean myself up and head to physical therapy. The first words out of the lady's mouth was " I hope your not dumb enough to cut wood already?" I said absolutely not. I'm not a fool. She then asks why my hat is covered in saw dust chips


----------



## cantoo

Some of the highways around here contract out the tree trimming and removals. Tree companies bid it and includes removing the firewood or logs and the chips. Take it and I would bet you get charged with theft. This is for trees that are on the road property, they don't trim the trees on private property. The measure from the center of the road to determine ownership of the trees.


----------



## Marshy

cantoo said:


> Some of the highways around here contract out the tree trimming and removals. Tree companies bid it and includes removing the firewood or logs and the chips. Take it and I would bet you get charged with theft. This is for trees that are on the road property, they don't trim the trees on private property. The measure from the center of the road to determine ownership of the trees.


 If the tree company left wood on the property I go ask the property owner for permission to have it. I have had several give it to me and that is where the majority of my scrounged wood comes from. If the tree company wants the wood they should take it, not leave it for a day or days. IMO its forfeited to the property owner if left and the only permission I need is the proeprty owners. The electric company has right of way to the property to maintain it fit for use however the property owner is not obligated to surrender the wood to the town/county/contractor that is maintaining the right of way. I would have to resort back to the fine print in the contract with the power company but believe the property owner would win if contended.


----------



## stihly dan

The property owner clearly had a sign up to not take the wood. It lasted all winter, maybe the d.o.t had issues with it over the winter and now that the snow is leaving the wood was able to be removed. I would love to know what they do with it when removed.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

nomad_archer said:


> Ohhh we both keep our money separate. Its more a discussion of whether or not I have space to store the saw. She thinks I already have too many tools.




I hang my saws on hooks from the ceiling. 

Storage space argument nullified.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

1 stihl nut said:


> I hang my saws on hooks from the ceiling.
> 
> Storage space argument nullified.



Omg....I'm responding to a post from 28 pages ago. Oh well. Point still valid.


----------



## MustangMike

I think I want a set of those tracks for the Stang next year!


----------



## cantoo

I was meaning highways and not power line right of ways. Power lines crossing private property are completely different. I would be sure it's in the fine print who gets the wood.
As for the highways, it would be the same as you cutting wood on your property and leaving it for a few weeks and someone came by and picked it up. Just because you left it sitting there it doesn't mean it's a free for all.
The County, Province, Township or whoever own the land and if you take it I would assume you would or could be charged with theft. Really no different than taking it out of their patrol yard. I think it all comes down to liability, nobody wants to get sued in this sue happy world. I think there would be a lot more giving acts if there wasn't a danger of being sued.
At work we used to have a free firewood area and had it for years until our insurance agent seen it during a routine walk thru. Bang, that was the end of the free firewood area, now we have a company provide us with dumpsters and the wood is taken away to be ground into mulch which they are happy to sell us. At least when we were giving it away it was being used by local people and everyone was happy, now it gets trucked 50 miles away which wastes even more fuel.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Why does AS force photos to layout lengthwise for the last few weeks?


mine have been doing the same. i have mine in the computer and when i want to upload one i just rotate it clock wise. and it seems to work. don't know about doing it from a phone.


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> mine have been doing the same. i have mine in the computer and when i want to upload one i just rotate it clock wise. and it seems to work. don't know about doing it from a phone.


 Works fine for me from my Ipone.


----------



## Marshy

cantoo said:


> I was meaning highways and not power line right of ways. Power lines crossing private property are completely different. I would be sure it's in the fine print who gets the wood.
> As for the highways, it would be the same as you cutting wood on your property and leaving it for a few weeks and someone came by and picked it up. Just because you left it sitting there it doesn't mean it's a free for all.
> The County, Province, Township or whoever own the land and if you take it I would assume you would or could be charged with theft. Really no different than taking it out of their patrol yard. I think it all comes down to liability, nobody wants to get sued in this sue happy world. I think there would be a lot more giving acts if there wasn't a danger of being sued.
> At work we used to have a free firewood area and had it for years until our insurance agent seen it during a routine walk thru. Bang, that was the end of the free firewood area, now we have a company provide us with dumpsters and the wood is taken away to be ground into mulch which they are happy to sell us. At least when we were giving it away it was being used by local people and everyone was happy, now it gets trucked 50 miles away which wastes even more fuel.


 
I cant disagree with you but can only speak from my experience and so far each time the county left wood on the side of the road (power line or road right of way cuttings) I've always gone and asked the land owner if I can have it. In all cases so far the land owner was contacted by the cutters and they agreed to leave it for the land owner to clean up. What I've come to realize is the guys clearing the power line right of way are contracted to remove the waste material and nearly 90% of the time the wood is chipped and hauled away in the bucket truck. Only the logs that are too large to chip are left to rot by the contract cutters. The local county guys will offer to come back and take it but do so for self consumption. The contract cutters rarely have interest in taking trees in log form because they are contracted to cut like the entire county's power lines within 6 weeks. They dont have time to **** with firewood logs and the trucks they are driving are bucket/chip trucks. The county is a little different because they will swing by and pick up the wood with a grapple and box truck. When they do the workers take the wood home and in both cases all the land owners were asked if they want the firewood.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Lots of snow still!

My neighbor is mowing his lawn here... why I'm not sure because it's all wet and nothing has started to grow yet. For a normal winter we would still have snow right now, but we barely got anything.... go figure too, I bought a sled.




dancan said:


> I've been a bit slack lately , too much snow in the woods and the tractor was buried , since today turned out to be a fair weather day I went to check up on the tractor , when I got there the 4+ foot of snow had shrunk down to about 3' so I decided to make a run for it LOL
> I was just just gonna take a drive up the road with the van but since I had the tractor I figured I'd go for a few leaners if I could see some and get to them .
> Found a few maples along this tree line .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looked good from the road but when I got close up I decided to pass on it , been there too long
> 
> I did manage to drag out a few tops today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did make for a small load with the Zogger wood and the sun came out so it was a real nice afternoon out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked but no PI or ticks to be seen


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Oh, the Acadian flag in your aviator is interesting.

They had a big deal where I grew up in Maine last year, I think it was some milestone? I'm not too sure. I was back there about a month ago and alot of places had big yellow stars on them. My Mom said it was from the summer Acadian festival.

Do you know French? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiac That was my first language.


----------



## dancan

Hey VF , I had a daughter go to that event in Maine and she had a great time  
Cost me plenty and Clint never sent me a thank-you card for sending him my tourist monies LOL
Chiac , while to some might be cool , as I get older , me not so much , I would liken it to Mexican mixed in with English and calling that a language , Shyte comes to mind as a good name for it .... 
Yup , we got plenty of snow , enough to export to LA LOL


----------



## dancan

BTW 30* now dropping to 19* with an inch or two of snow tomorrow .
Scrounged up wood in the furnace keeping the house at 78* , anyone need matches , free , just pay for shipping , I've got plenty , haven't needed a match since November ......


----------



## cantoo

Marshy, these guys aren't County guys these are tree companies that are contracting to do the trimming and removals on Provincials and County highways. They sell the chips and firewood.
Lots of our Provincial highways are contracting out all the work now, maintenance, grass cutting, snow plowing, pot hole fixing. Cheaper than having full time employees I guess.
This is one big company that does it.
http://www.millergroup.ca/transportation_infrastructure/highway_maintenance.html


----------



## svk

Still in the mid 40's, no wind, and clear sky. Enjoyed a few cool ones in front of the fire.


----------



## blades

Around this neck of the woods it is yo-yo season- 30+ deg or more temp swings in 24 hours


----------



## olyman

Marshy said:


> If the tree company left wood on the property I go ask the property owner for permission to have it. I have had several give it to me and that is where the majority of my scrounged wood comes from. If the tree company wants the wood they should take it, not leave it for a day or days. IMO its forfeited to the property owner if left and the only permission I need is the proeprty owners. The electric company has right of way to the property to maintain it fit for use however the property owner is not obligated to surrender the wood to the town/county/contractor that is maintaining the right of way. I would have to resort back to the fine print in the contract with the power company but believe the property owner would win if contended.


 me thinks you are very correct,,in dealings ive had.........


----------



## olyman

stihly dan said:


> The property owner clearly had a sign up to not take the wood. It lasted all winter, maybe the d.o.t had issues with it over the winter and now that the snow is leaving the wood was able to be removed. I would love to know what they do with it when removed.


 took it home, for their own use.........


----------



## svk

Look what the bunny brought. Can't wait for brown to bring the rest of the saw next week. Bunny even got a deal on the bar, less than online. Apparently not many folks around here run 3/8" chain on small mount bars.


----------



## nathon918

svk said:


> Look what the bunny brought. Can't wait for brown to bring the rest of the saw next week. Bunny even got a deal on the bar, less than online. Apparently not many folks around here run 3/8" chain on small mount bars.
> 
> View attachment 417217


nice! now get going and get those rr ties cut up already


----------



## svk

nathon918 said:


> nice! now get going and get those rr ties cut up already


Creosote stains on a brand new bar, I don't think so!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Easter Everyone.

After my appt this morning (yea, I even had one this morning), took the wife and dogs on a Hike up Anthony's Nose (East side of Hudson at Bear Mtn Bridge).

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## dancan

Got a sunny break today so I went and fired up the skidder .



Porcupines are a scrounges friend LOL







I grabbed 4 spruce and went home , 3 more there for another day 











Small but free btu's and no splitting required


----------



## Ambull01

olyman said:


> didn't remember who I posted it to....sorry.. now then,, did it work?????



Yeah I think it worked. I haven't developed any weird foot fungus or anything.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice view, Mike. Looks like a real nice day.


----------



## olyman

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I think it worked. I haven't developed any weird foot fungus or anything.


----------



## mainewoods

dancan said:


> I took the mules to work today , the small one for the woods trail , the bigger one for the flat wide open trail .


Sure beats this, don't it Dan!


----------



## nomad_archer

ahhhh to many high winds this weekend 1/2 knocked over two wood piles. I guess I get to start re-stacking. boooo.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> ahhhh to many high winds this weekend 1/2 knocked over two wood piles. I guess I get to start re-stacking. boooo.



That freaking sucks! I hate stacking to begin with and feel like kicking my dog when I have to restack. Just dug up some metal poles/stakes the idiot former owner inserted into the yard at various locations. I'm going to use them to secure my wood piles. After that, I need to figure out a way to keep the piles covered. I'm using tarps on the tops but would like to make up some plywood covers covered with roofing shingles. Just need to find a good way to keep them secured in case of high winds.


----------



## wudpirat

Oh ya, the rain and warm WX have beat the snow back, only some where the snow was piled.
And my wood pile showed up. Fired up the splitter and saw and went at it. Cut a grove down the bark of the pine and it slipped right off, they dry much quicker that way, couple days next to the stove and they're ready to burn.
Ran out of noodles for tinder, so I tried dry pine bark. Broke it up and it worked great. Another source of BTU's?
A lot better than RR ties or telephone poles.
Sitting there durring one of my many breaks, I looked at that pile of pine bark, and I saw shingles. Then I surmised, bet thats what they used for roofing in times gone past.
I'm getting funny in my old age.
I think I'll work on the hardwood today,save the pine for latter, lot of that and also have those four logs across the road.
If I had a mill, those logs would make fine lumber. Another wood shed? then use the pine bark for roofing ?
Na, don't have the get up and go I used to have. Twenty min jobs take me two hours. Not counting rests and maybe a nap.
Time for lunch, CUL


----------



## MustangMike

The Porkys are not your friend when they start eating your cabin!


----------



## wudpirat

MustangMike, I got a ton of Porky stories.
How 'bout when they eat the handle off your axe, or the bow off the only boat on the lake ?
Had to sit on the rear seat to keep the water out. No handle on the paddle either.
My old Maine buddy, the late good old Bud, would pee on a stump and the porkies would remove it.
Now you need a machine and big bux to get the same job done.
Maine did or used to pay $0.50 bounty on porkies, cut off the four feet and turn them into the town clerk.
Bud feed the family one winter on bounty money. Turned them in and offerd to drop them into the trash. No way, he kept them and went to the next town and cashed them in and again offered to trash them. worked until one of the clerks noticed they were the same feet in the same bag.
I got a million of them, stay tuned.

Embrace the CAD
Resistance is futile


----------



## farmer steve

just a little haul this morning. got to stinking hot.

2 buckets like this.white oak,hickory and ash.

gonna leave this till next fall.


----------



## Ambull01

My next scrounging tool. I'll shoot marbles to clear off all the dirt from downed trees.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Sure beats this, don't it Dan!



Well , you know ..... LOL
I lent the sled to a friend so he can haul his maple sap on his collection run .
I use a cut up plastic gas tank to haul from my piles to the house but the tractor and winch are king in the woods 
Less trips per tree but a much longer reach so just as much walking ,,,,, And it's more betterer


----------



## mainewoods

Well wouldn't ya know it, it's snowin' again. At least those ugly, dirty brown spots of bare ground are all nice and white and clean looking again!


----------



## dancan

Yup ,same here Clint, we've got 5" to 6" on the way , oh yeah oh joy ....... I can't even get back to pick up what I've got cut let alone find it .
Ambull , I dunno , sometimes I wonder .......
Wudpirat , porky stories are OK in my book since it relates to wood and they're scrounging just like us LOL
Farmer Steve , why leave oak in the woods ? I couldn't do it just because I couldn't , just sayin .


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Right here. See the front box for extra scrounge too?
> 
> View attachment 416822



The more I look at that the more I like it , polly hold 3/4 cord and I'd be havin room for a cooler


----------



## mainewoods

Yeah, the deer are still scroungin' too! There was another 15 standing on the hill waiting their turn.


----------



## mainewoods

And yes, my jeep is still in the same parking spot. That's where I park it so it doesn't interfere with the feeding lane.


----------



## dancan

I dunno bout that Jeep but I see dry wood in the barn LOL


----------



## mainewoods

That is my white ash "cardiac therapy" hand splitting pile. I'm back in the woods cuttin' sugar maple now. Plenty of exercise wading through the snow.


----------



## dancan

Glad to see things are coming along Clint !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Yup ,same here Clint, we've got 5" to 6" on the way , oh yeah oh joy ....... I can't even get back to pick up what I've got cut let alone find it .
> Ambull , I dunno , sometimes I wonder .......
> Wudpirat , porky stories are OK in my book since it relates to wood and they're scrounging just like us LOL
> Farmer Steve , why leave oak in the woods ? I couldn't do it just because I couldn't , just sayin .


it's startin to be farmin weather here. gonna be busy plowin and plantin the next month or so and the farm market keeps me busy all summer. i'm a winter wood warrior. no one is gonna bother that wood since it's on private property.


----------



## mainewoods

It pains me to admit it, but I four footed a bunch of standing dead pine the other day for shoulder wood. My little 3 week " vacation" put me behind some. 50 acres of oak,maple, beech and ash all around me and I'm reduced to cuttin' pine. What's this world coming too!


----------



## mainewoods

Not a wood snob, just makes more sense to cut hardwood when given a choice. Same amount of labor and effort whether it's pine or hardwood. Twice the BTU's when it's hardwood. Practicality not snobbery, in my book.


----------



## olyman

. no one is gonna bother that wood since it's on private property.[/QUOTE]
that NOT betable anymore,, with the way society is now...........


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> it's startin to be farmin weather here. gonna be busy plowin and plantin the next month or so and the farm market keeps me busy all summer. i'm a winter wood warrior. no one is gonna bother that wood since it's on private property.



The wood is nice and all but I am more interested in where the farm market is. If I am in the area I would rather give money to someone I like versus someone I dont know.


----------



## mainewoods

Gotta love it .


----------



## farmer steve

olyman said:


> . no one is gonna bother that wood since it's on private property.


that NOT betable anymore,, with the way society is now...........[/QUOTE]
true, but the .270 will reach that far.  viewable from the bathroom window.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> The wood is nice and all but I am more interested in where the farm market is. If I am in the area I would rather give money to someone I like versus someone I dont know.


I'll fill ya in at the GTG.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> true, but the .270 will reach that far.  viewable from the bathroom window.



Can you make that shot while takin a leak?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> Can you make that shot while takin a leak?



You are supposed to relax your muscles when getting ready to shoot anyway... What's more relaxing than the mid-leak muscle release?


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> You are supposed to relax your muscles when getting ready to shoot anyway... What's more relaxing than the mid-leak muscle release?


Just don't have a sneezing fit right then.


----------



## mainewoods

Just shoot the chainsaw out of their hands, I don't think they allow AS in prison, and we value your input!


----------



## SteveSS

While out running the roads for work yesterday I saw a real nice potential scrounge that appears to be power company clean up from around some lines and a relayy station. Looked like a good solid two pick up loads of nice straight oak. Only real problem is that I don't know how to get to it where it sits, and it's a little further than I'd like to drive my old beat up wood hauler (probably 25 miles from my house). My BIL lives on that side of town though so maybe I can convince him to help and pay for his time with fuel and beverage.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Can you make that shot while takin a leak?


probably not. i need one hand to keep "things" out of the water.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, when shooting offhand in the field, I have found that pressing the gun firmly against the shoulder reduces any movement from pulling the trigger. It also seems to work for me when shooting from the bench at the range.

Of course, some of my guns, like my 348 Winchester and my 300 Win Mag have a little bit of recoil, but I even shoot my bull barrel 220 swift better (from the bench) by firmly pressing it against my shoulder. For me, it reduces the movement of pulling the trigger.


----------



## mainewoods

That reminds me, I need to go shoot down a couple of hangers.


----------



## olyman

farmer steve said:


> probably not. i need one hand to keep "things" out of the water.


 you drag it in the stool,, to clean it off????


----------



## Philbert

I had a dream last night that some utility crews were working in my neighborhood, and leaving big piles of tree limbs in the street. I ran out there with my cordless chainsaw, and was pulling stuff out of piles, and stacking it on my front lawn. Several of the neighbors were looking at me.

Philbert


----------



## dave_dj1

Today's haul (same pic but I did two loads today) and 2017-18's wood, I think I'm done. It's a shame too, there is soooo much wood there it's not even funny.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Actually, when shooting offhand in the field, I have found that pressing the gun firmly against the shoulder reduces any movement from pulling the trigger. It also seems to work for me when shooting from the bench at the range.
> 
> Of course, some of my guns, like my 348 Winchester and my 300 Win Mag have a little bit of recoil, but I even shoot my bull barrel 220 swift better (from the bench) by firmly pressing it against my shoulder. For me, it reduces the movement of pulling the trigger.



What does offhand mean? If it means standing, I agree. Actually I agree that pressing the buttstock firmly against the shoulder reduces movement in all positions I've tried. We shot standing, kneeling, and prone in the Marines. The Guard shoot kneeling and prone. I always test my natural point of aim by closing my eyes and taking a few breaths then checking my sight picture. It should be center mass. Also, wrapping your arm around the sling works wonders for me. I wrap my arm around it and flare out my left arm a bit away from my body. That small bit of movement takes out the slack and really makes the rifle feel like an extension of my body. Putting my hand high up on the pistol grip helps too.


----------



## zogger

dave_dj1 said:


> Today's haul (same pic but I did two loads today) and 2017-18's wood, I think I'm done. It's a shame too, there is soooo much wood there it's not even funny.
> View attachment 417738
> 
> View attachment 417738
> 
> View attachment 417739



Lightbar! Great idea! Acme emergency wood scrounge and delivery!


----------



## olyman

dave_dj1 said:


> Today's haul (same pic but I did two loads today) and 2017-18's wood, I think I'm done. It's a shame too, there is soooo much wood there it's not even funny.
> View attachment 417738
> 
> View attachment 417738
> 
> View attachment 417739


 well dont stop now!! head for 2020!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Slings work wonders, especially when you have something to lean against (even a tree works great). But sometimes, when hunting, you must keep movement to a minimum and U just can't do it.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Slings work wonders, especially when you have something to lean against (even a tree works great). But sometimes, when hunting, you must keep movement to a minimum and U just can't do it.



I see, forgot you guys were talking about hunting. I have no experience with that. Always wondered why the Guard guys never use their slings. Saw them all do it and figured it was against the rules or something. This past rifle qual guys were showing up with freaking close combat scopes, high speed grips attached to their upper assembly, M4s, etc. After seeing that I said **** it and used the sling lol. The best use of the sling I've found is to detach the lower sling from the lower assembly, twist it a half turn toward the rifle, make a loop in the sling by pushing the sling through the metal sling holder thingy, then slipping your arm through the loop and cinch it down above your bicep/below your delts. If you have the length right, it makes a solid connection to the rifle without a strap interfering with reloading.


----------



## dave_dj1

The light bar comes in pretty handy for plowing, it has alley lights and 4 take down lights in the front and about 8 different strobe patterns.
I have to stop, I'm out of room until I get this stacked. I need to concentrate on working for a while now...LOL at least that's what the wife says.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ahhh shooting. My 300 win mag taught me to hold a gun tight on the bench. That is a lesson I will not forget. I got hammered by that gun so hard I felt it in my toes.

What made me the best shot was archery. I learned to shoot with both eyes open and focus on where I wanted the shot to hit instead of trying to aim and get the cross hairs or pin just right. I let muscle memory squeeze the trigger. This approach has helped my shotgun, rifle and archery shooting. 

Heck this year I shot my first deer without a rest or tree to lean on. No time for adjustments or finding a rest. Pick the gun up and shoot. It was a good repeatable shot. Before I changed my shooting style that would have been a miss almost every time.


----------



## hardpan

mainewoods said:


> That is my white ash "cardiac therapy" hand splitting pile. I'm back in the woods cuttin' sugar maple now. Plenty of exercise wading through the snow.



Just don't get TOO much exercise TOO soon. Steady as she goes.


----------



## Oldman47

MustangMike said:


> Actually, when shooting offhand in the field, I have found that pressing the gun firmly against the shoulder reduces any movement from pulling the trigger. It also seems to work for me when shooting from the bench at the range.
> 
> Of course, some of my guns, like my 348 Winchester and my 300 Win Mag have a little bit of recoil, but I even shoot my bull barrel 220 swift better (from the bench) by firmly pressing it against my shoulder. For me, it reduces the movement of pulling the trigger.


You need to quit pulling that thing. A nice smooth squeeze will do far better, especially if you are not sure exactly what trigger position it will fire.


----------



## Ambull01

Oldman47 said:


> You need to quit pulling that thing. A nice smooth squeeze will do far better, especially if you are not sure exactly what trigger position it will fire.


 
Very true. It's amazing what a slight pull will do to the round when firing from long distance. True story: I was in the Marine Corps shooting team, just a local type event. We were shooting the Beretta M9. The shooting coach somehow saw I was anticipating the shot/recoil and asked if he could see my weapon. He spoke to me about steady trigger squeeze and how the shot should startle you everytime. Hands the pistol back to me and tells me to fire. I squeeze the trigger and my hand jerks a bit. He unloaded the weapon while talking to me. That was a great way to show me exactly what I was doing. Next shot I hit the X. Just wish I could do that every shot.


----------



## SS396driver

got three loads like this about 1 mile from home at the end of my road. Town did all the cutting they are there today so I will swing by and get some more if it don't snow Really like the smell of fresh cut birch.


----------



## MustangMike

No one can hold offhand (standing) perfectly steady, so accuracy is dependent upon timing your firing with when you are on target. Practice will tell you what works best for you. They begged me to be on the College shooting team, but it conflicted with wrestling season, so I could not. I can hold a gun with a hair trigger very softly, but none of my hunting guns have hair triggers, and I have found what works for me. Others may find different methods that work for them. When it is freezing cold, when you are nervous about the Buck you have just spotted, etc, etc, my method still works for me. For those of you who can just stay cool as a cucumber all the time, good for you, I can't.

At college, they let me take "shooting" as a gym class ONCE. I was the best shot in the class. So they made up some BS that they wanted me to sight in one of the match grade rifles for a team member who was sick. First time shooting it I scored 99 of 100 in prone position. Those guns were precision like a Swiss Watch!


----------



## wudpirat

Shooting!. wanta talk shooting? I've got over seventy years experence.
Start with an accurate rifle/pistol.
Practice,practice,practice. A good coach will help, point out what your doing wrong.
I have a Win. 52B, 22LR that will shoot into one hole, but my FWB 300 air rifle will shoot into half a hole.
Match .177 pellets cost 1/10 the price of 22LR match, so that's a no brainer.
Get you a good air gun and practice, practice.
How you hold the gun, breath and heart beat and most important, finger on the trigger, gotta be the same everytime.
Now that I've derailed again.
Started to dig my hardwood out of the snow, got some split and drying next to the stove. Burn it tomorrow.
Should be less than 20% on my MM, good to go.
I just hope I scrounge enuff wood for next winter. This scraping the bottom to make it through the winter sucks.
Finding some youngbloods for help is harder find. They seems to disapear when it's wood time.
I'll get even, my will is not final.


----------



## farmer steve

my only scrounging today was going through a bin of wood in the pole barn and bringing some into the shop to make a fire. i had to. the wife's office is in my shop and she said the toilet seat was cold.


----------



## MustangMike

My 220 swift (a Ruger M77 w/26" Bull Barrel) used to shoot one hole groups at 100 yds with Norma Factory Ammo, which was loaded very hot (48 gr at a published 4,110 FPS). It still shoots well, but not that well anymore. That is the only rifle I have ever owned that I could not hand load more accurately than factory.

Those bullets were not good for chuck hunting though, they were very hard and did not open. I think they used it for big game in Europe.

I even found out what the factory load was, but Norma had discontinued that powder, so I could not duplicate it. It did like IRM 4064 almost as much w/53&55 gr bullets.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> my only scrounging today was going through a bin of wood in the pole barn and bringing some into the shop to make a fire. i had to. the wife's office is in my shop and she said the toilet seat was cold.



Put a soft seat on it. We have one on the outhouse upstate, like sitting on a hot seat, instant warmth! (and those fools in Alaska bring the seat inside to warm it up!)


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounging for me today , that daum dayjob keeps getting in the way 
I did though get a chance to work a bit on another of my scrounged up scrounging tools today with some scrounged up parts .
Got this much accomplished and tested today .












Had to stretch the chains by about 24" and make up some of the cross pieces with a few sections of the same studded chain that I got from a friend of mine .
I've got to do a lot more work to get the front ones to fit but I hope to get them built this week .
That'll make for plenty of traction with the scrounged up scrounging tool  
Hey Clint you should look into a bit of "Mechanization" with the money you'll be saving on that new rabbit food diet and veggie burgers


----------



## MustangMike

Gnarly looking! Those chains should make it go like a track vehicle!


----------



## dancan

It sure spins up gravel and digs a hole in a hurry LOL


----------



## farmer steve

went for a scrounge scouting ride down to the woods to the what needed cleaned up and look for next years scrounge wood. found a couple of theses guys crawling up my leg.you can see how hard they are to spot on darker colored clothing. FYI deer tick.

the tick got the BIC.


----------



## MustangMike

WOW, After all this winter they are out already! Those things are tough little B******s!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> WOW, After all this winter they are out already! Those things are tough little B******s!!!


iv'e been checking for the little pr1ck$ for the last 2 weeks or so.seems once it's above freezing for a couple of days their out.


----------



## Marshy

Got a cat 5 leaner.


----------



## _RJ_

MustangMike said:


> WOW, After all this winter they are out already! Those things are tough little B******s!!!



They've been out thick since late January here. Even found one on my kid and he was just in the yard.


----------



## farmer steve

Marshy said:


> Got a cat 5 leaner.


HMMMMMM..................


----------



## Philbert

Marshy said:


> Got a cat 5 leaner.



I assume that with the face cut on that side, there was some cable involved (and maybe a Cat)?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I hope your bar, chain & powerhead survive the extraction! It looks small enough to put a rope on it and winch it the way you wanted it to go, but be careful!

Since Jan, those tick would have had to go through 2' of snow to get ya here, and they don't do that!


----------



## MountainHigh

farmer steve said:


> went for a scrounge scouting ride down to the woods to the what needed cleaned up and look for next years scrounge wood. found a couple of theses guys crawling up my leg.you can see how hard they are to spot on darker colored clothing. FYI deer tick.
> View attachment 418108
> the tick got the BIC.



Wow, are they ever small!

Would suck to have to start wearing all white clothing in the woods? 



Marshy said:


> Got a cat 5 leaner.



I'm guessing you *really* wanted it to fall downhill away from the lean (is there a rope high up on that tree?). Without being there, I would have notched it shallow with hinge on the uphill side, bore cut it out well in middle and pulled the trigger to let it fall uphill with the lean. Am I missing something?


----------



## Marshy

Your not missing anything. Tree has two trunks and I want both to go down hill right on top of some other ash that was dropped. No ropes or cables. Got some wedges in the backside. Any bets on the outcome?


----------



## Philbert

Maybe the tree is straight/plumb, and the camera angle is really tilted?

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Maybe the tree is straight/plumb, and the camera angle is really tilted?
> 
> Philbert


gotta be the camera...................or camera operator.


----------



## zogger

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powassan_virus


----------



## MountainHigh

Marshy said:


> Your not missing anything. Tree has two trunks and I want both to go down hill right on top of some other ash that was dropped. No ropes or cables. Got some wedges in the backside. Any bets on the outcome?



Is this a trick question? 
Well* if* that picture is true to the plumb line, then no way you're going to push that tree downhill with any amount of wedges without a pull rope on it. And if you do this again, I want an insurance policy in my name as beneficiary, on you right now 

-


----------



## Marshy

Well I dont know what happen with it yet, we'll have to wait and see tomorrow morning. Honestly I expected both stems to go at the same time but the further one went over and pulled away from the leaner. That wasnt a huge suprise after I took the face cut and realized it wasnt grown together at the base and even a little punky but I was already commited. I doubt I can wedge it over at this point but I'll try more. I left it standing with the wedges in and walked away this morning. If its still standing tomorrow morning I'll get another wedge in it drive them with the big hammer, maybe even a rope. If not it'll go uphill, hopefully on its own in the middle of the night. Although there is a south wind so maybe it'll go where I want with the winds help. It's on my property so its safe to leave. Know when to walk away is the the real message I guess.


----------



## MountainHigh

Marshy said:


> Well I dont know what happen with it yet, we'll have to wait and see tomorrow morning. Honestly I expected both stems to go at the same time but the further one went over and pulled away from the leaner. I doubt I can wedge it over at this point. I left it with the wedges in and walked away. If its still standing in the morning I'll get another wedge in and the big hammer out, maybe even a rope. If not it'll go uphill, hopefully on its owne in the night. It's on my property so its safe to leave. Know when to walk away.



Is your saw caught in there or did the wedges keep it free'd up?

For future, check out youtube for various videos on bore cutting - it's the safest way to deal with leaners I know. Always cut dual stumps independently above the join if possible. Coulda woulda shoulda - Glad to see you walking away when it's not safe.


----------



## Marshy

MountainHigh said:


> Is your saw caught in there or did the wedges keep it free'd up?
> 
> For future, check out youtube for various videos on bore cutting - it's the safest way to deal with leaners I know. Glad to see you walking away when it's not safe.


 Lol its not stuck, stopped to get a piece of the action for you guys. This was #6 I dropped this AM and didnt get any action for you guys so I thought I would share. That wedge cut is about 30" across. Dont need to watch youtube, I already know how to bore cut and this tree doesnt need a bore cut.


----------



## MountainHigh




----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Well I dont know what happen with it yet, we'll have to wait and see tomorrow morning. Honestly I expected both stems to go at the same time but the further one went over and pulled away from the leaner. That wasnt a huge suprise after I took the face cut and realized it wasnt grown together at the base and even a little punky but I was already commited. I doubt I can wedge it over at this point but I'll try more. I left it standing with the wedges in and walked away this morning. If its still standing tomorrow morning I'll get another wedge in it drive them with the big hammer, maybe even a rope. If not it'll go uphill, hopefully on its own in the middle of the night. Although there is a south wind so maybe it'll go where I want with the winds help. It's on my property so its safe to leave. Know when to walk away is the the real message I guess.



dorking around with it in that state is really dangerous man. That is how I almost got squished with that last big poplar I tried to wedge over from a lean, it broke, the way it was leaning, with me on that side. Bad mojo. And it wasn't near that much lean. You cut it more, wedges or not, it is gonna break fast and fall somewhat the way it is leaning, with wedges in there, it might fall off to the side, one way or the other.

Put a rope in it and pull it over, or finish that cut and let it go the way it is leaning...carefully.


----------



## Marshy

MountainHigh said:


>


 
Any other suggestions from youtube you want to add?  This aint my first rodeo.



zogger said:


> dorking around with it in that state is really dangerous man. That is how I almost got squished with that last big poplar I tried to wedge over from a lean, it broke, the way it was leaning, with me on that side. Bad mojo. And it wasn't near that much lean. You cut it more, wedges or not, it is gonna break fast and fall somewhat the way it is leaning, with wedges in there, it might fall off to the side, one way or the other.
> 
> Put a rope in it and pull it over, or finish that cut and let it go the way it is leaning...carefully.


 
I agree, I'll probably just cut the hinge and let it fall.


----------



## dancan

If you're not in a rush and you have the gear and time , rope it with a couple of pulleys or winch it over .
If you're stacking wedges don't forget to put sawdust between the 2 so that they stay in .
I don't know why , but there are times that getting an inanimate object to do something it wasn't meant to do and to be able to say "I Win !" when you succeed is worth all the effort 

Hey Clint or any other of you guys , how do you get them chunks of pine to burn well .
Of all the stuff I've burn't in my furnace I find the chunks of white pine that I cut and split last summer harder to burn well , even worse than the green spruce that I cut last weekend and burn't this week .


----------



## Marshy

I agree. I might do some questionable tings once in a while but I know whent to stop. Im not willing to risk injury to prove Im better than a piece of wood or another feller. Pride aint what its cracked up to be. I had no problem walking away. Some strong south winds tonight might take are of it for me although there isnt much in the top of it besides bugs and pecker holes (get your head out of the gutter).


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure that when you stop and look you'll see that there's a safe way to take it down if the wind doesn't do it for you by tomorrow am .
Dumping it in the direction of lean is always a good option even if it makes for more work for cleanup .
Here's one I did a few years back , would have been a fast drop if I had dropped it to the right but I wanted it to come towards the camera , I should have had a bigger axe and more wedges that hot and rainy day but I got to say "I Win !" at the end of it LOL



I guess I beat it into submission


----------



## MustangMike

Either drop the one leg in the opposite direction, or rope it. *IT IS LEANING TOO FAR TO WEDGE, AND PLAYING WITH IT IS TOO DANGEROUS!
*
If you decide to rope it (and use a come along) push the rope loop up with a stick, don't be foolish.

I'm glad your saw is not stuck, I thought it was.

Best of Luck with it. 

Show me the person who has never been in a bind, and I'll show you someone who has not cut many trees.


----------



## MountainHigh

Marshy said:


> Any other suggestions from youtube you want to add?  This aint my first rodeo.
> I agree, I'll probably just cut the hinge and let it fall.



Not from youtube, but my 2 cents its pretty clear - do whatever you feel is best to let it fall *where it wants* - I wouldn't stand on the lean side anymore so that means *NO* to wedges and trying to make it go back against the lean!

Good luck.


----------



## Marshy

Well sometimes part of dropping trees is putting them where they dont want to fall naturally (within reason). The trick is knowing the limits of the tree or more importantly, knowing your own limit and stopping. I felt I had a good shot of both trees going where I wanted if they stayed together but thats not the case anymore.

Mike, the half furthest from the camera did drop on its own in the direction intended. I have rope but no block/tackle, I'm going to let gravity take its course. I bucked a blow down prior to this tree and had some bindage. Worst I've experienced in a long time matter of fact. Lets just say a 3 saw plan comes in handy at times. 

Mud season is in full swing.


----------



## Oldman47

If you spend 2 hours studying it and 5 minutes taking action you will be far better off. Safety first always.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> Any other suggestions from youtube you want to add?  This aint my first rodeo.



If this isnt your first rodeo then what were you thinking doing that with just wedges? Are you one of those guys that have to learn things the hard way?


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> If this isnt your first rodeo then what were you thinking doing that with just wedges? Are you one of those guys that have to learn things the hard way?


Reread my other post. Was expecting both trunks to be solid at base and the leaner to follow the other trunk.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> Reread my other post. Was expecting both trunks to be solid at base and the leaner to follow the other trunk.



I did read and wouldn't have proceeded the same way with out some type of insurance to make sure that tree went were I was expecting. But Monday morning quarterbacking here. Plus all I see is what is in the picture. Glad you walked away safe. Everyone has had a tree surprise us and do something unexpected.


----------



## MustangMike

In fairness to Marshy, you are making judgments based on one "after" photo, which, IMO, is not fair. He is also in the woods, on his own property, not near any structures, power lines or roads. Perhaps a wind gust (etc) changed what was anticipated.


----------



## mainewoods

The only pine I ever burned was dead standing, bark peeled off, woodpecker food. You can't give it away around here, and I'm pretty sure you couldn't pay anyone to take it either.


----------



## mainewoods

I had a maple hard leaner that I couldn't get within 200 ft. of. Hooked 4 -50' tow straps to it and pulled it over with a Jeep cherokee. Hooked it up as high as I could get it and she came down surprisingly easy. Sure beat hand winching.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> The only pine I ever burned was dead standing, bark peeled off, woodpecker food. You can't give it away around here, and I'm pretty sure you couldn't pay anyone to take it either.


The only thing the midwest has tree wise that is better than the NE is in the pine department. We have plenty of Tamarack and Norway pine which are darn good firewood. I've got about 2.5-3 cords of big norway that we will be noodling next week for this winter's heat. White pine is fine for a camp fire but it's pretty darn light for heating.


----------



## MustangMike

Usually when I need to do that Clint, there is no way to get a street vehicle near it. We only take ATVs on the logging roads on my property, and there is a section where 4WD ATVs have gotten stuck! That is part of the reason I am glad I got the ATV last year.


----------



## _RJ_

In eastern Oregon all my family ever burns is Juniper. It's a pretty good fuel source.


----------



## MustangMike

RJ, is that 044 a 10mm, and is it stock or have you played with it a little?


----------



## _RJ_

MustangMike said:


> RJ, is that 044 a 10mm, and is it stock or have you played with it a little?



It's a 12mm, stock. The only one that's modded is the 359 and it was MM before I got. I know...BORING.


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of the 12s run great also. An HD-2 Filter and dp muff cover (w/a little richer tune) will make that saw much stronger, you will think it is a light wt 460!


----------



## dancan

It's not the btu's of the white pine I was concerned about , about the same as popple and fir for btu's, split into kindling it burns great but when I throw the big blocks it just seems to be a slow burn and not a self feeding fire like the others . Was just wondering if anyone found the same .
Some of those trees that we winched across the lake a few weeks ago were on 150' winch cable joined to 30' steel cable joined to a 25' tow strap hooked up to a 9' choker chain . Some guys that know me ask why I carry so much "redundancy" or extra stuff in the van LOL


----------



## spike60

Looks like I'll be taking a week off from burning after tonight. Entire next week is supposed to be mid to high 60's and sunny. I'm sure there'll be a few more fires on damp and cool days, but it looks like we've turned the corner weather wise. 

But procuring firewood will continue unabated. Will be working that hillside tomorrow after noon time, and to give a vintage flavor to it, I'm running a Jonsered 52E and 70E "2 saw plan". I'll take a couple pics, providing I know where my camera is and post them.


----------



## mainewoods

Never got out of the 30's yesterday, so the wood burning continues. I've found the dead standing pine burns hot if you give it plenty of air, but trying to damp it down to much, in order to control the heat output, causes it to smolder more.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> It's not the btu's of the white pine I was concerned about , about the same as popple and fir for btu's, split into kindling it burns great but when I throw the big blocks it just seems to be a slow burn and not a self feeding fire like the others . Was just wondering if anyone found the same .
> Some of those trees that we winched across the lake a few weeks ago were on 150' winch cable joined to 30' steel cable joined to a 25' tow strap hooked up to a 9' choker chain . Some guys that know me ask why I carry so much "redundancy" or extra stuff in the van LOL


better to have it and not need it than be screwed when it's back at the house.


----------



## farmer steve

went over to feed my neighbors cats and on the drive back around the woods i found an old dead oak had blown over. it had an old tree stand in it and that's why i never sawed it down. to many nails. now that it was down there was lots of nice limb wood. premium dry ready to burn.


----------



## MustangMike

That would have been a great score a month ago when you really could have used it!

Nice just the same!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That would have been a great score a month ago when you really could have used it!
> 
> Nice just the same!


that's going in bin #1 for next fall.


----------



## svk

Split a few big rounds of white oak that my neighbor scrounged. Those knotty pieces were not giving up to anything handheld so fortunately he has a pretty good sized hydro. The straight grained stuff was work to half but pretty easy after that.


----------



## chucker

steve did you noodle any of them rounds with the new work horse?


----------



## mainewoods

I've been splittin' wood by hand for a looong time, and to tell ya the truth, it's gettin kinda old, or I am, one or the other . I can certainly see the value of a mechanical splitter.


----------



## dancan

Beautiful day up here , not a tick to be seen for miles LOL







I took a run out with the Bota to find a bit of dead stuff to burn over the next few weeks , I managed to get a small load of spruce and maple , after supper I went and picked up a load of the stuff I had cut at my friends place that his son blocked up .






It was anywhere from 10" to 16" but no complaints , what a good kid 
Plenty of snow in the woods , I was still over my knees in spots. 











At least my beer stay's cold


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> steve did you noodle any of them rounds with the new work horse?


Haven't even mixed the gas yet. Still trying to hold off for Wednesday.


----------



## spike60

Got myself a nice load of yellow birch and hard maple today. Cut it all up with the 52E I assembled from the parts pile last night. That ugly saw ran pretty dang good. Some of the logs were kind of muddy and I had luckily set the saw up with an 18" loop of semi chisel that I had laying around. Just the ticket for those dirty logs. Wasn't all that nice up there either. Seems like the sun hardly ever shines up in that notch. There were actually some snow flurries up there. Going back tomorrow to score one more load and that job is done. We'll load out the logs from today, york rake the field and that;s it for that site. 

Temp has already dipped into the 30's tonight here, so I've got the stove lit. Maybe this'll be the last fire of the week????? Supposed to get real nice starting tomorrow. 

@dancan, that IPA looks inviting!


----------



## dancan

I've taken a liking to that IPA at 8.5% , 650 ml , you only need a couple LOL
If any of you guys ever make it up , my treat 
Semi chisel is a great chain for dirty wood , I've been lucky enough to have pretty clean wood over the last few years .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Went in the bush and saw this dead red maple. Top was broken off and had about 20feet or some of decent wood left to the bottom.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> not a tick to be seen for miles.



I flicked four of them off my clothes today. Little bastids. This was the extent of my scrounge today. A few red mushrooms and a couple whitetail sheds. Dug up a nice little red bud tree and transplanted it in the front yard also. Hope it survives.


----------



## svk

Yum!


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I hear ya, think I'm gonna break down and buy a hydro this year. I love to split by hand, but last year my elbows did not appreciate it! Luckily, I recovered over the winter, but that damn tennis elbow bothered me for months! And I just know that Maple tree I'm gonna drop next week is not gonna want to split like the Oak and Ash I cut last year.


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I hear ya, think I'm gonna break down and buy a hydro this year. I love to split by hand, but last year my elbows did not appreciate it! Luckily, I recovered over the winter, but that damn tennis elbow bothered me for months! And I just know that Maple tree I'm gonna drop next week is not gonna want to split like the Oak and Ash I cut last year.



Nothing wrong with that logic Mike; and many of us have already crossed that bridge. I had that elbow thing crop up once, and I just backed off on the hand splitting. Worse thing to do is to keep swinging. Only happened once, but it was nice to be able to switch to the splitter and still get the wood finished. And it's SO nice to have the splitter for the knarly wood that is a bear to split by hand. I've sort of settled into a routine where I do most of the straight grained stuff by hand, and everything else gets run through the splitter.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> Nothing wrong with that logic Mike; and many of us have already crossed that bridge. I had that elbow thing crop up once, and I just backed off on the hand splitting. Worse thing to do is to keep swinging. Only happened once, but it was nice to be able to switch to the splitter and still get the wood finished. And it's SO nice to have the splitter for the knarly wood that is a bear to split by hand. I've sort of settled into a routine where I do most of the straight grained stuff by hand, and everything else gets run through the splitter.


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only person with elbow problems. 

I got it pretty bad in 13' but I did a lot more brushing and lifting large rounds onto the hydro (only did 14 cords and most if it was with the splitter). Last year no problem despite doing 25+ cords and about 15 of that by hand. This year I'm a shade under 10 so far and I've already had issues since late February. I'm hoping the new lighter saw will help, limbing with the 65 can tire a guy out.


----------



## spike60

Yeah Steve, you're not alone at all. We're all getting older one day at a time. The 550 will be a welcome addition when doing that limbing. You'll likely find that you use it more than anticipated. But once the 65 gets it's upcoming 77 conversion, there will be quite a spread in power between it and the 550.

One benefit that we all share from turning this saw/firewood thing into a bit of a hobby is that we all have more gear than the average firewood guy. Granted, it's often WAY more than needed. But the broad selection of tools usually means that we can grab just the right tool for the job at hand. So we don't find ourselves in either 'too much" or "too little" situations.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I hear ya, think I'm gonna break down and buy a hydro this year. I love to split by hand, but last year my elbows did not appreciate it! Luckily, I recovered over the winter, but that damn tennis elbow bothered me for months! And I just know that Maple tree I'm gonna drop next week is not gonna want to split like the Oak and Ash I cut last year.


Yea my elbow is really bad aswell. Damn fiskars is so fun to use though....


----------



## stihly dan

I don't think it's age, I blame it on the fiskars . Since I replaced my friskers, the elbow hasn't been an issue. It may not be the tool, but maybe the way I use it. I do notice that when it meets the wood there is a little twist that is not there on any other maul I use.


----------



## svk

Has anyone tried one of the readily available elbow wraps/braces out there?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Has anyone tried one of the readily available elbow wraps/braces out there?


they help steve as long as you can keep the wrap in place while splitting.... compression on the joint seems to keep the swelling down and easing the pain!


----------



## MustangMike

Trouble was I had to keep splitting, and at the same time go up to the cabin and hammer nails or wood chisels (often while hanging from a ladder). I did use an elbow brace, and it did help, but my right elbow got so bad that I developed a method for starting my saws left handed, and when I lifted my coffee cup, my left hand would come over to "help". Yea, it was sore!

With Tax Season, and "normal" exercise (push ups, pull ups, dumbbells) I think I'm fully recovered.


----------



## zogger

I am thinking the polysorbane "impact" gloves might help with hand splitting. Can't hurt, put it that way.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the darn thing is just so light that U use it a bunch more (repetitive movement).


----------



## MountainHigh

re joint pain and wood splitters:
a good hydraulic wood splitter and strong saw that noodles the big stuff with ease, are integral to this _*wood*_ _*scroungers longevity plan*_ 
Like Spike60, I chop the clear stuff for some good cardio, but leave the nasty ones to my noodler and Hydraulic splitter. Aging joints will thank you for it.


----------



## svk

Just lifted my toolbox into my truck one handed and was reminded that my elbow isn't near 100 percent yet. Oh well.


----------



## dancan

Another large day up here so I decided to go cut some off of the pile that I have by the tractor now that I can see the top of it .
But , I don't have a key to the new gate 







Luckily , I knew someone who did 
I cut up a van load and went home .






2 rows deep , glad it's not far 

Fired up the BBQ for supper , had a couple on ice , it was a good day .






Scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Another large day up here so I decided to go cut some off of the pile that I have by the tractor now that I can see the top of it .
> But , I don't have a key to the new gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily , I knew someone who did
> I cut up a van load and went home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 rows deep , glad it's not far
> 
> Fired up the BBQ for supper , had a couple on ice , it was a good day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !!!


Good to see the snow is starting to abate. 

Mid 70's here today. Amongst several other small projects I replaced brake pads in my truck and also finally put our bed together so we aren't sleeping in mattresses on the ground anymore.


----------



## stihly dan

Perfect day here, 61* sunny slight breeze. Most of the snow is gone, still a few pancakes of it in the yard. Everything is soaking wet and frost muddy, but had to take advantage of the nice weather. Here are a few pics of some unsplitable ash that I noodled today. Hopefully the pics will let you blow them up yo see the grain.


----------



## stihly dan

Pics


----------



## MustangMike

Nice pics, but that looks more like Maple than Ash.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Pics


I can see why that might present a challenge to split.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> Nice pics, but that looks more like Maple than Ash.



Those are most definitely ash, 40 dbh that I got from the state at the beginning of winter. The grain goes in every direction, when noodling there are no noodles. This was hell on the chain too, had to sharpen 4 times on 3 tanks of gas and I did not hit the ground.


----------



## farmer steve

stihly dan said:


> Those are most definitely ash, 40 dbh that I got from the state at the beginning of winter. The grain goes in every direction, when noodling there are no noodles. This was hell on the chain too, had to sharpen 4 times on 3 tanks of gas and I did not hit the ground.


i did a couple pieces like that an sat. with the splitter. one piece decided to be a "popper" and now i have a big welt and black and blue spot above my knee.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up the last remaining parts to get my Mac running. Found an Ace hardware that sells Stihl and a few value brands of ***. The guy was really helpful and prices were fair. 

Eyed up some Stihl RS chain but at $25 bucks a loop I'll have to think on that for a bit. I know it's the best, just a lot more than the Carlton I've been buying lately.


----------



## Erik B

Stihl dealer close to me has a coupon special for Stihl chain. Buck an inch, got two 16" loops for $32 plus tax.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Stihl dealer close to me has a coupon special for Stihl chain. Buck an inch, got two 16" loops for $32 plus tax.


Is that for full 3/8 chain or lo pro?


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Is that for full 3/8 chain or lo pro?


Chain I got is 33 RM 60 and it is 3/8 semi chisel in the yellow box. Use those on my 029 super.


----------



## farmer steve

i get the 18" .325 RM the first 2 are $23.99 each. the third one is FREE!! that's the deal on all stihl chains at my dealer. any size, buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## farmer steve

Erik B said:


> Stihl dealer close to me has a coupon special for Stihl chain. Buck an inch, got two 16" loops for $32 plus tax.





Erik B said:


> Chain I got is 33 RM 60 and it is 3/8 semi chisel in the yellow box. Use those on my 029 super.



good deal.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i get the 18" .325 RM the first 2 are $23.99 each. the third one is FREE!! that's the deal on all stihl chains at my dealer. any size, buy 2 get 1 free.


That makes it worthwhile!


----------



## svk

Finally back online!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Warm weather has me switching my craigslist search from saws and sleds to mustangs and torinos and fairlanes.....


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Warm weather has me switching my craigslist search from saws and sleds to mustangs and torinos and fairlanes.....


Welcome back.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks, got back and was having a little trouble getting logged on, anybody else?


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, the site was down for a while today, and sporadically for a couple of days.


----------



## stihly dan

stihl chain is always a buck an inch at my place.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

It's been a while since I've bought Stihl chain, but last couple loops in 18" semi chisel flavor ran me close to $30 a loop.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> Nice pics, but that looks more like Maple than Ash.



Here is a pic of the bark, also the pic of the branch ring was 16 inches into the round. The last pic is a cut view of the middle of tree/round.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Here is a pic of the bark, also the pic of the branch ring was 16 inches into the round. The last pic is a cut view of the middle of tree/round.


Some neat looking grain.


----------



## stihly dan

Why thank you, also the pics with the branch round had no branch, looked like a straight piece of wood. Look at the ground to see the chips not noodles, that pile of shavings was about half a cord of splits noodled.


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe it is just because it is a little distressed, but that does not look like Ash to me.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Maybe it is just because it is a little distressed, but that does not look like Ash to me.


iv'e had ash that looks like that from time to time.mostly older trees that were starting to die. this pic is one from a few years ago that was dead. it had weird color in it .not the normal white we see in ash around here.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i get the 18" .325 RM the first 2 are $23.99 each. the third one is FREE!! that's the deal on all stihl chains at my dealer. any size, buy 2 get 1 free.



Thats the deal my locak stihl dealer runs in the fall. Cant beat it. I get 3 chains every year. I am stocked up for a long time since it has been 2-3 years and I havnt worn out any of my chains. But I have 6 loops on rotation. 3 for the 20" bar and 3 for the 16' bar.


----------



## mainewoods

Looks more to me like black ash, rather than white ash.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> iv'e had ash that looks like that from time to time.mostly older trees that were starting to die. this pic is one from a few years ago that was dead. it had weird color in it .not the normal white we see in ash around here.
> View attachment 419028


Was that wood any good when it dried out? I've had ash a couple times that was stained and it felt like balsa wood when it seasoned.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Was that wood any good when it dried out? I've had ash a couple times that was stained and it felt like balsa wood when it seasoned.


might have been a little punky here and there but most was good. that tree had barb wire in it so that may have stained it some.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I ran full chisel for the first time this weekend to do a little yard cleanup and I am very impressed. Nice big wood chips and it cut fast in clean wood. Then I cut come dirty wood that had an embedded rock and the party was over. But I will say I was very happy with the my first round with full chisel.

Then my little helper came to help put the side table on the log splitter. It took 3x as long to get it on but the extra help was priceless. She tightened all the bolts on the first pass. It is fun how fast she learned how to turn a wrench.


----------



## MountainHigh

gotta love those little helpers


----------



## svk

As we speak Chucker is heading my way. We're going to put a dent in the aspen on my property today and do some serious scrounging tomorrow.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> As we speak Chucker is heading my way. We're going to put a dent in the aspen on my property today and do some serious scrounging tomorrow.



Cut plenty, good luck on the scrounging as well. When evening time comes, weather permitting, crank up the outside fire pit and enjoy a cold one.


----------



## Ambull01

I do believe this is the buggiest site I've ever seen. 



nomad_archer said:


> Well I ran full chisel for the first time this weekend to do a little yard cleanup and I am very impressed. Nice big wood chips and it cut fast in clean wood. Then I cut come dirty wood that had an embedded rock and the party was over. But I will say I was very happy with the my first round with full chisel.
> 
> Then my little helper came to help put the side table on the log splitter. It took 3x as long to get it on but the extra help was priceless. She tightened all the bolts on the first pass. It is fun how fast she learned how to turn a wrench.



Nice looking log shelf. Also good to see she's smiling while helping. My daughter would be throwing a huge temper tantrum about her aversion for work.


----------



## svk

Reinforcements have arrived!


----------



## svk

svk said:


> As we speak Chucker is heading my way. We're going to put a dent in the aspen on my property today and do some serious scrounging tomorrow.


We put more than a dent. As of right now every dying aspen not flagged for the power co is on the ground and half are bucked.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> Maybe it is just because it is a little distressed, but that does not look like Ash to me.



Found some pics of the tree.


----------



## stihly dan

Looking at that pic reminds me that only 3 rounds would fill the f350 up.


----------



## stihly dan

The 3 rounds in split form.


----------



## MustangMike

A big old Gnarly one!


----------



## svk

Got a serious amount of work done today. I shouldn't have to drop another aspen on my property for a long time. We have lots of rounds bucked and several full length trees that I can work away at over the summer after we do what we need to this week.

@chucker is the fastest person that I've ever seen work with firewood.

Second batch of splits this afternoon.



Lots of full length awaiting skidding.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, did you make a trip to CT today?


----------



## MustangMike

No, I sent you an e-,mail. I was supposed to go tomorrow, I told him I wanted it and would pay full price "cash". He promised to hold it for me till tomorrow, but when I sent a confirmation e-mail tonight, he told me he sold it to a friend today. (An 046 with original DP muffler, low hrs, in great shape).

I'm very disappointed, not often you will come across something like that, and he was the original owner. I'm just too darn busy in Tax Season to go 1.25 hr each way. I've got to make the money and keep my clients. Got a lot done today.


----------



## MustangMike

There is a Hardware store in Bridgeport CT advertising brand new 461s with 28" B&C for $899.-, IMO, that is a deal! (On CL)


----------



## nomad_archer

That is an awesome price.


----------



## greendohn

worked up some elm wood this week,,[/ATTACH]


----------



## zogger

greendohn said:


> worked up some elm wood this week,,[/ATTACH] View attachment 419418
> View attachment 419419
> View attachment 419420
> View attachment 419421
> View attachment 419422



Lookin good! Big noodle party?


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, did you make a trip to CT today?



Is he going to visit CTYank?


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think Yank had any Stihl saws for sale.


----------



## greendohn

zogger said:


> Lookin good! Big noodle party?



Yep, had to noodle the beast, my buddy knows how to pick 'em,,


----------



## Wayne68

MustangMike said:


> No, I sent you an e-,mail. I was supposed to go tomorrow, I told him I wanted it and would pay full price "cash". He promised to hold it for me till tomorrow, but when I sent a confirmation e-mail tonight, he told me he sold it to a friend today. (An 046 with original DP muffler, low hrs, in great shape).
> 
> I'm very disappointed, not often you will come across something like that, and he was the original owner. I'm just too darn busy in Tax Season to go 1.25 hr each way. I've got to make the money and keep my clients. Got a lot done today.





I have a chance to by a used 046 and a 460. both are arctic versions and look to be in good shape. Just wondering if I could get your opinion on which you think would be a better saw. Are there benefits to the older model 046 that make it more desirable than the newer 460?


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has an arctic 460 also. I believe most 046s and 460s are basically the same, but some of the early 046s dubbed "Magnam" had dp muff covers from the factory, and the early saws may have the D combustion chamber and better port timing.

I don't know the SN range for the good cylinders, but I think the 046s started in the 133****** range, and by the time they got to 140******, there was basically no difference from the 460.

I would pick up the one that is in better shape, unless you find an early one. Also note that the Arctic saws may weight a little more.

Also, the 046/460 s respond very well to being ported.

Good Luck.


----------



## stihly dan

Just an fyi, when I signed in the site said there are 12 robots roaming around. YIKES!!


----------



## Wayne68

Thanks for the information Mike, they are both very nice saws. If I can't decide which one to buy as a back up saw maybe I will just have to take both of them, after all there are a lot worse things to be addicted to besides collecting chainsaws. At least thats what I tell my wife


----------



## zogger

Southern fried wuss! Cold wet and rainy out, I lit the smogger! I knew not to be faked out, still April, had left a handful of splits and kindling inside. Didn't have to go out in the wet and "scrounge" any.


----------



## MustangMike

It was a beautiful sunny day today, a nice one for the end of tax season! I pulled out all 4 saws, topped off the fluids, and started them all up w/o any problems. Was even able to pull the cord with my right arm w/o any pain!!! I did postpone my cut scheduled for tomorrow until Sat due to the forecast of rain all day, no use messin with that.

I then ran around to the stores to get grass seed, propane for the grill, and gasoline for the mowers and chainsaws.

Then I put some air in the tires and took my Mtn bike for a ride, roads are too dirty for the road bike. My first outdoor bike ride of the year, felt good to get out!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Southern fried wuss! Cold wet and rainy out, I lit the smogger! I knew not to be faked out, still April, had left a handful of splits and kindling inside. Didn't have to go out in the wet and "scrounge" any.



Can't be that cold can it? It's been a beautiful day here. I'm going camping this weekend with the family and dog right after a full day of scrounging tomorrow.

Oh yeah almost forgot. You ever hear of a corn burning heater? I've been riding to VA with another guy in my unit. He burns corn for heat. Says it's really efficient and the price of corn seems really cheap. Corn seems to be a relatively easy crop to grow. Would be kind of awesome being able to grow your own heating fuel.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I don't think Yank had any Stihl saws for sale.


I think he keeps his Stihls with his Fiskars...hidden away until he is serious about actually cutting wood.


----------



## dancan

Anyone need any matches for camping , just pay for the shipping LOL
Still dragging in scrounged wood and continuous burn in the furnace , at least I don't need the draft wide open ......


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Anyone need any matches for camping , just pay for the shipping LOL
> Still dragging in scrounged wood and continuous burn in the furnace , at least I don't need the draft wide open ......



Brought home a load today, but into combination hauling right now, snowmobile to the edge of the woods, then atv to the truck (I refuse to bury the tractor up to the belly pan this year). Up to match number 8 this year, that box of 250 is gonna last a long time. Kinda like my deer hunting shells, a box of twenty lasts 20 years and there's meat in the freezer every season. 

At least in the winter all the snow tracked into the shack just melts and goes away, the darn mud, well just dries into dirt to continue on.


----------



## dancan

Drive an hour south from here and the tulips are up , I've still got more than a foot and a half of snow in the back yard , ice in the driveway and can show you snow on some roofs on my way to work .
No lakes are completely open , most being still froze over and the guys are still ice fishing smelts in one of the ocean harbours that freezes over .


----------



## svk

4 cords of aspen CSS today. Chucker is a man of steel. The 550 did all of the bucking duties.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> 4 cords of aspen CSS today. Chucker is a man of steel. The 550 did all of the bucking duties.



Kick ass...you guys rock and rolled!!!


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Can't be that cold can it? It's been a beautiful day here. I'm going camping this weekend with the family and dog right after a full day of scrounging tomorrow.
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot. You ever hear of a corn burning heater? I've been riding to VA with another guy in my unit. He burns corn for heat. Says it's really efficient and the price of corn seems really cheap. Corn seems to be a relatively easy crop to grow. Would be kind of awesome being able to grow your own heating fuel.



It was cool enough for a fire! hahahaha!

Corn fired works, just the price is too volatile unless you are already a big corn farmer. Better to shoot your extra corn to your beefers! Besides, cutting wood is too much fun...

You can get crops of wood fast enough to grow your own firewood, maybe like the hybrid poplars or easier and better, mulberry. Mulberry you get a three-fer, great firewood, great berries, plus it will regrow from the stump.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sorry to hear Uncle Mike, one of my buddies coming to my birthday rides mountain bikes competitvely, you should get along well, he shot a monster of a deer this year too. Officer Mike, there will be 4 mikes there, hahaha


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> 4 cords of aspen CSS today. Chucker is a man of steel. The 550 did all of the bucking duties.


C'mon split and stacked? 4 cord? Sounds a bit like a fish story. Or that the stacks will fall. Or that I am so slow I can't/wont believe it because I can't stack 4 cords in a day.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> C'mon split and stacked? 4 cord? Sounds a bit like a fish story. Or that the stacks will fall. Or that I am so slow I can't/wont believe it because I can't stack 4 cords in a day.


Cut split and stacked 1/2 hour away from cutting area.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> Cut split and stacked 1/2 hour away from cutting area.


Ohhh I get it, this is the old face cord is a cord thing. Crazy northern Minnasotaiens.


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> Can't be that cold can it? It's been a beautiful day here. I'm going camping this weekend with the family and dog right after a full day of scrounging tomorrow.
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot. You ever hear of a corn burning heater? I've been riding to VA with another guy in my unit. He burns corn for heat. Says it's really efficient and the price of corn seems really cheap. Corn seems to be a relatively easy crop to grow. Would be kind of awesome being able to grow your own heating fuel.



Burning corn sounds good at first glance, but growing it sure *sucks back the soil nutrients*. You have to pour on the nitrogen. It's one of the most demanding crops on soil. Guessing just burning the left over husks might be an option for those with a farm already, *if* the husks normally just get composted.
_
"Corn responds best to highly fertile soils with supplemental fertilizer applied in most years. Fertilizer may be inorganic chemical fertilizer or manure. Major nutrients required by corn are nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. Inorganic nitrogen fertilizer production is very energy intensive and as a result nitrogen fertilizer represents nearly 30% of the energy inputs in corn production (BESS 2009). Other major inputs include diesel fuel for tractors, transportation and irrigation and electricity for irrigation and grain storage."_

http://cropwatch.unl.edu/bioenergy/corn


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Ohhh I get it, this is the old face cord is a cord thing. Crazy northern Minnasotaiens.


Not! A cord is a cord or a fraction thereof.


----------



## svk

Got out to my yellow birch first thing this morning. It started to get punky into the main trunk (which was fine with me because I didn't have a saw big enough to cut it). Split out the punky part on those last few rounds and ended up with a nice stack of boiler splits for me. 





Between the big birch and the road an aspen had knocked over this black ash:



And this yellow birch.


I'll haul all of these out this fall when I have access to a wheeler.

Finally I made a load of maple and white birch to bring to a friend. I had bartered wood for a pair of high end winter boots.


----------



## MountainHigh

nice noodles  - I'm guessing this must be on private property. Around here if you leave anything cut in wild, it's pretty well picked up in a day or two


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> nice noodles  - I'm guessing this must be on private property. Around here if you leave anything cut in wild, it's pretty well picked up in a day or two


Public land but 150 yards off a very lightly traveled logging road. I'd be floored anyone even walks through that 40 between now and hunting season.


----------



## svk

That yellow birch is dense stuff. Looking forward to burning it.


----------



## svk

Forgot to post this one earlier. Here's the view from across the lake from my hunting cabin this morning.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Forgot to post this one earlier. Here's the view from across the lake from my hunting cabin this morning.
> 
> View attachment 419694



Sweet...puts the meaning into 'a pic worth a thousand words.' Nice...worth blowing up and framing.


----------



## Oldman47

MountainHigh said:


> Burning corn sounds good at first glance, but growing it sure *sucks back the soil nutrients*. You have to pour on the nitrogen. It's one of the most demanding crops on soil. Guessing just burning the left over husks might be an option for those with a farm already, *if* the husks normally just get composted.
> _
> "Corn responds best to highly fertile soils with supplemental fertilizer applied in most years. Fertilizer may be inorganic chemical fertilizer or manure. Major nutrients required by corn are nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. Inorganic nitrogen fertilizer production is very energy intensive and as a result nitrogen fertilizer represents nearly 30% of the energy inputs in corn production (BESS 2009). Other major inputs include diesel fuel for tractors, transportation and irrigation and electricity for irrigation and grain storage."_
> 
> http://cropwatch.unl.edu/bioenergy/corn


If you start burning the cobs you are removing nutrients from a crop field that already needs to be heavily supplemented. It sounds like a losing proposition to me unless your focus is a pretty short time.


----------



## MountainHigh

Oldman47 said:


> If you start burning the cobs you are removing nutrients from a crop field that already needs to be heavily supplemented. It sounds like a losing proposition to me unless your focus is a pretty short time.



I agree. Soil needs the compost - adding NPK alone won't suffice.

Price of food is going up since we started adding corn/ethanol to gas. Tell someone in 3rd world that we grow corn to add to gas, and they'll look at you like a truck just hit them.


----------



## dancan

Was at the pile of logs that Pioneerguy600 and I had scrounged up , still had to beat the logs out of the ice , sucks because of the rocks in the ice stuck to the bottom ones , it meant for a bit of extra filing 











I ended up dragging 3 van loads and 2 truck loads home today 











I guess it was a little heavy LOL
Even found these in Mother Nature's fridge 






It was a great day , scrounge on gentleman


----------



## svk

Bumper dragging...win!


----------



## mainewoods

Geez Dan, you guy's got hammered with snow. If any one of those storms had tracked 75 miles to the west, we would have been buried worse than we were, instead of you. Bought time we caught a break! Parts of my garden are still covered with snow and ice. Just finished chiseling ice off my garlic bed. I'm sick of it, and I bet you are too!


----------



## mainewoods

On a positive note, I dropped 8 beech, 7 sugar maple and 4 red oak yesterday. Time to drag 'em down the "hill" to the wood yard.


----------



## dancan

Snow .....







Yup snow , still plenty , still dragging wood in for the continuous burn , we don't normally have snow at this time of year , usually all gone by Easter .....
I cope and get by with a little help .


----------



## mainewoods

Heineken will do it just fine. I didn't think all the snow you still have on the ground was the norm for you guy's. Haven't stopped burnin' here yet, either. But then burning wood well into May is kind of expected around here. It is what it is.


----------



## dancan

You'll not hear a complaint from me about weather ........ yet .
I split a bunch before calling it a day to come in to rehydrate a little more 
Some of today's wood was a scrounge of sorts , it was cut 2 years ago and belonged to Jerry's boss , it was all junked up but in a heap mixed with snow and ice , they're soon going to be working in the area that it was piled and Jerry's boss didn't want to deal with relocating it so I get the wood , I'll stack and measure then supply him with the equivalent in 8' that I scrounge up off of his property 
I hand split up a bunch of today's stuff , this piece of yellow birch put up a fight but I won .






Some of today's tools .











It was a great day , scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, sounds like you are recovering well .... GREAT!

I finally got out and took down a tree today, and nice Hard Maple that must have been a woods tree, had over 25' of trunk before a branch.

Had to tie it cause it was near a house, but all went well. We are hoping to sell the trunk as timber, so we had to figure out how to move a 29" diameter 25' long Hard Maple off the driveway w/o any heavy equipment.We tried to move it with a bar and timber jack, but it would not budge, so the Engineer's brother (that's me) came up with a plan. I wrapped the rope around it several times (so it would roll it instead of pulling it) than hooked it to the rope come along and loaded it to MAX! It still would not budge, but then (with full tension still on it from the rope come along) I put my shoulder under the timber jack, and WAALLLAAA, it moved!

I also think I did a nice hinge on a 29" tree using only a 24" bar!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## MustangMike

Ohh, I almost forgot to mention. I'm not proud of this, and I generally hate to do this, but it was so hot out there today and we worked so hard that I had to hire some outside help.

Yea, I know, I getting older, I don't want to hear it. A Man has to do what a Man has to do!


----------



## Marshy

Man, your right that thing is too nice to cut up for firewood. If you don't sell it you should consider getting an Alaskan mill and make lumber.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Ohh, I almost forgot to mention. I'm not proud of this, and I generally hate to do this, but it was so hot out there today and we worked so hard that I had to hire some outside help.
> 
> Yea, I know, I getting older, I don't want to hear it. A Man has to do what a Man has to do!


Aint nothin wrong with dat!


----------



## Marshy

I finally got around to cutting up the tree in the back yard that had all the poison ivy. Took the time to limb it with a pruning hand saw then I pulled all the PI vines off it before I blocked it up. Only thing left is about 10-15 feet of the main trunk about half is rotten. I should take a pic of the PI vines that came off it.




Actually, you can see the PI vines to the left behind the wood pile... And rest of the main trunk center-right in the background. Originally I thought it was Elm but realized it was Ash once I looked closer...


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Lately ive been in a milling mood! but after i get through this monster ill have had enough for a while and get back to firewood.


----------



## Marshy

MuskokaSplitter said:


> View attachment 419933
> Lately ive been in a milling mood! but after i get through this monster ill have had enough for a while and get back to firewood.


I want to get into some milling. Need a mill first through, then need the wood.


----------



## MustangMike

What set up R U using to make those boards, and how slow does it go?


----------



## stihly dan

Felled a pine today. You guy's suck. Nerves where in high gear because of power lines. In my younger years this would have been no problem. So its either age or you guys making my heart race. Tree 5 ft from power lines, leaning towards them, and only a 4 ft space for it to fall. Its a small pine tree 14 inches dbh 60 ft tall. Pics to follow.


----------



## stihly dan

P


stihly dan said:


> Felled a pine today. You guy's suck. Nerves where in high gear because of power lines. In my younger years this would have been no problem. So its either age or you guys making my heart race. Tree 5 ft from power lines, leaning towards them, and only a 4 ft space for it to fall. Its a small pine tree 14 inches dbh 60 ft tall. Pics to follow.



Pics, didn't get the standing was thinking of the take down. 2nd pic shows how close power lines are.


----------



## dancan

Hey Mike , I like the heavy equipment you guys used on the job .


----------



## mainewoods

Nice job Mike, good help is hard to find. Looks like you did alright!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

MustangMike said:


> What set up R U using to make those boards, and how slow does it go?



The mill is a granberg small alakan g777. I would have bought a larger model with support on both sides of the bar but this was the only available one i could find.

Saw is a 064 with a 32"bar. Skip /semi skip chain chisel depending what i grab with a 8pin rim. I might step it down to a 7 pin with wood this large. I can feel it struggle at times.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont know how many members are even close to this area, but this is a facebook post for free firewood. 
Free Firewood
FREE
FREE FIREWOOD AVAILABLE! The DOT is clearing Right of Way along SR 64 in Clay County. They started about 4 miles below the Macon-Clay County line. They have about 3 miles already dropped. You have to block it and haul it.

If you happen to live in or near the Hayesville -Franklin NC area, you might be able to contact the NCDOT and get enough wood to fill your wood sheds. I have no other information on this matter, this is just what was posted on a private facebook page.


----------



## farmer steve

found this while looking at the dirty hand tools site. can't find any other info other than this .
http://dirtyhandtools.com/New Products Page.html
looks like it might be a good piece of scrounging equipment.


----------



## dancan

I see an iron horse , I want one LOL
Was out today and picked up a couple of loads from the woodpile .











Got the big ones split and I peeled the bark off of most of those 2yr old maple rounds , had some little white larvae about a 1/4' long and 1/2 the diameter of a pencil lead a between the bark and wood on some of the larger rounds .
Sure wish I could say that I photo-shopped the snow but it at least it was T-shirt weather while in the sun 
Even had this fall off the van LOL


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> It was cool enough for a fire! hahahaha!
> 
> Corn fired works, just the price is too volatile unless you are already a big corn farmer. Better to shoot your extra corn to your beefers! Besides, cutting wood is too much fun...
> 
> You can get crops of wood fast enough to grow your own firewood, maybe like the hybrid poplars or easier and better, mulberry. Mulberry you get a three-fer, great firewood, great berries, plus it will regrow from the stump.



I'm looking into buying a plot of land around 20 or acres. I'll use it as a wood lot and the family and I can camp there for free. Speaking of camping, went this weekend. Ticks are out in force, I have multiple bites. Time to test the permethrin treatment. 

I'll have to research the price of corn. 



MountainHigh said:


> I agree. Soil needs the compost - adding NPK alone won't suffice.
> 
> Price of food is going up since we started adding corn/ethanol to gas. Tell someone in 3rd world that we grow corn to add to gas, and they'll look at you like a truck just hit them.



I just read several articles about ethanol the other week. The amount of people we could feed if we stop wasting it for fuel is mind boggling. It was probably one of those freaking good ideas that sounded reasonable/had merit but is no longer efficient. That may be the new American way. If you want a laugh, read about the super duper high tech F35. Or that NASA complex they built that costs a few billions I believe but no longer has a mission/use.


----------



## stihly dan

Started on the stacking today. Landscape timbers down and leveled, 10ft oak pallet down and leveled. The noodled ash makes for great ricks. About 2 1/3 cord fit on the 1st pallet. 10X6X5. And thank you to whoever told us about the $2 landscape timbers at lowes.


----------



## svk

It sure is nice having one thread on here that isn't full of drama. 

My ignore list is definitely growing today.


----------



## SteveSS

Yep Steve, you nailed it. I've stopped reading most threads to keep from having to use the ignore function. I still blame it on Spring Fever. Folks are antsy.....need to get outside and blow off some steam. This thread and the midwest GTG thread are the only two I check into regularly (right now), anymore. Dan mentioned tulips a couple pages back. Tulips down our way are ready to be cut back and the poison ivy is thriving. Ugh! Don't even get me started on the dandelions.

Friendly threads are rare right now, and this thread was where I made my first post. Glad everyone is still getting the scrounge done. You guys kick butt.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, can I give you my .17hmr and a few hunred rounds? Id like you to "give it the treatment"


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Yep Steve, you nailed it. I've stopped reading most threads to keep from having to use the ignore function. I still blame it on Spring Fever. Folks are antsy.....need to get outside and blow off some steam. This thread and the midwest GTG thread are the only two I check into regularly (right now), anymore. Dan mentioned tulips a couple pages back. Tulips down our way are ready to be cut back and the poison ivy is thriving. Ugh! Don't even get me started on the dandelions.
> 
> Friendly threads are rare right now, and this thread was where I made my first post. Glad everyone is still getting the scrounge done. You guys kick butt.


I think spring fever plus a lack of mods once SS retired. Those couple of threads that should have been deleted got a few folks sideways and it snowballed from there.


----------



## svk

On another note we received some very much needed rain over the last 24 hours.


----------



## stihly dan

Why does a deleted thread delete the likes you got in that thread?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve TN was all play, lots of beer and fishing.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Why does a deleted thread delete the likes you got in that thread?


What got deleted now?


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I'll be glad to take a look at it and see how it is bedded and what I can do with it. Unfortunately hand loading is not an option with that one, so if your chamber is not tight it will only get "so good". Neck sizing improves the accuracy of a lot of guns.

This has been my favorite site since it started. Clint set the tone, and everyone else has maintained it. I check several threads, but this one and the Upstate NY GTG are my favorites. Several of the others remind me of a Dog chasing it's tail!

This site has a positive tone, is informative on a number of issues, and has a lot of nice pics! Keep er Rollin!!!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

I did some scrounging on Friday and Sunday. No pics though because it's the same scrounge site. I barely made a dent in all the rounds lying on the ground. Pretty awesome how this one scrounge site will put me ahead for several years all because I took a chance and posted on a local forum.



svk said:


> It sure is nice having one thread on here that isn't full of drama.
> My ignore list is definitely growing today.



I've been so busy with work and home repairs/maintenance I haven't had time to look through the site recently. Sounds like I haven't missed much.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Matt, I'll be glad to take a look at it and see how it is bedded and what I can do with it. Unfortunately hand loading is not an option with that one, so if your chamber is not tight it will only get "so good". Neck sizing improves the accuracy of a lot of guns.
> 
> This has been my favorite site since it started. Clint set the tone, and everyone else has maintained it. I check several threads, but this one and the Upstate NY GTG are my favorites. Several of the others remind me of a Dog chasing it's tail!
> 
> This site has a positive tone, is informative on a number of issues, and has a lot of nice pics! Keep er Rollin!!!!!!



I agree. I neck size only the brass for all of my bolt guns. After 5x-6x of being fired I have to full length resize my brass so I bump the shoulder back or otherwise it gets too tight and it tough to close the bolt. Neck sizing only made great accuracy improvements. The only thing I need to do is have the actions of my bolt guns bedded. One day I may actually have it bedded.


----------



## wudpirat

A Derail
I have always found accuracy is best if the cartridge fits the chamber.
Had Pac-Nor rebarel a Win 70 in .222 Rem to 221Fireball, .246" tight neck.
I did a chamber cast and found the chamber was 0.55" over spec.in the neck length.
Standard 221 FB is around 1.395". My chamber was 1.455". What to do ?
I took a Win 222 case and reformed it to 221 FB, trimed to 1.450 and I had to turn the neck anyway.
Now I had a case that fit the chamber. And it shot 40gr bullets into one hole at 50yd.

I finaly finished splitting those hardwood rounds that were burried under 3 ft snow all winter and pay attention to the 15 cord of Pine I have scattered around.
Yes, I'm still burning. Weather here is cold damp with rain, I like warm and dry.
Burning chunks and uglies with a measure of Pine to keep it burning.
I'm down to about a cord of hardwood left.
Just have to put on my "Poor Me" face and start scrounging again.
I was having problems with my HD Mikita 6421. Bar and chain got smoking hot.
I replaced the bar and fitted a new 72LGX,72 DL chain, Back to what I remembered what a 6400 cut like.

I was sitting here, thinking (bad idea), If I wasn't so poor and thrifty (cheap), I would just buy my firewood css, and feed the stove.
Instead I buy saws, fuel and oil, chain and files, axes and wedges, rope and come alongs, A Peavey, pulp hooks and pickeroons ,maintain two P/U's, three ATV's, three trailers, hard hat and chaps and 200$ logger boots, gloves. And $1000 Hydo splitter . 
It must be the smell of saw dust and 2 smoke mix in the morning.

If I don't do it, It don't get done. Gettin old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> A Derail
> I have always found accuracy is best if the cartridge fits the chamber.
> Had Pac-Nor rebarel a Win 70 in .222 Rem to 221Fireball, .246" tight neck.
> I did a chamber cast and found the chamber was 0.55" over spec.in the neck length.
> Standard 221 FB is around 1.395". My chamber was 1.455". What to do ?
> I took a Win 222 case and reformed it to 221 FB, trimed to 1.450 and I had to turn the neck anyway.
> Now I had a case that fit the chamber. And it shot 40gr bullets into one hole at 50yd.
> 
> I finaly finished splitting those hardwood rounds that were burried under 3 ft snow all winter and pay attention to the 15 cord of Pine I have scattered around.
> Yes, I'm still burning. Weather here is cold damp with rain, I like warm and dry.
> Burning chunks and uglies with a measure of Pine to keep it burning.
> I'm down to about a cord of hardwood left.
> Just have to put on my "Poor Me" face and start scrounging again.
> I was having problems with my HD Mikita 6421. Bar and chain got smoking hot.
> I replaced the bar and fitted a new 72LGX,72 DL chain, Back to what I remembered what a 6400 cut like.
> 
> I was sitting here, thinking (bad idea), If I wasn't so poor and thrifty (cheap), I would just buy my firewood css, and feed the stove.
> Instead I buy saws, fuel and oil, chain and files, axes and wedges, rope and come alongs, A Peavey, pulp hooks and pickeroons ,maintain two P/U's, three ATV's, three trailers, hard hat and chaps and 200$ logger boots, gloves. And $1000 Hydo splitter .
> It must be the smell of saw dust and 2 smoke mix in the morning.
> 
> If I don't do it, It don't get done. Gettin old ain't for sissies.



I think your Makita is fried. I'll gladly take it off your hands for the price of shipping plus a few more bucks to help pay for the inconvenience of mailing it. 

I'm already planning my sissification from old age. Wife and I are moving to either Panama or Costa Rica. Spent my first 20+ years of life near the beach in a tropical type environment and that's where I'll spend my last years (hoping it will be a several decades). For now I'm stuck humping out logs from the woods. Wife and kids are no help. Must suck to be a sissy, no scrounging weakling at such a young age.


----------



## wudpirat

Nice try Reid,
The fact that it blows 170# compression is keeping it from being a 7900.
I believe my grandson Mikey has first refusal on that saw. He borrows it when his baby Stihl is chalanged.
I spent 13 months in San Juan, PR. Was nice but wouldn't trade it for Autum in New England. I'll suffer the other seasons.
Can't handle the big wood anymore, have to noodle them to size. A two footer is about max, then I noodle or get some youngblood to help.
My hydo splitter is a life saver, can't do the maul thing for long, to rough on the knees, elbows and shoulders.
Off the tail gate onto the splitter, into the trailer is how I like it. I'll stack it latter.
I have to spin up a couple loops, that Pine across the road is calling and 72LGX is the ticket.


----------



## svk

Look what arrived today for the L77 conversion of my 65: 



Provided the cylinder cleans up just need piston, coil and plug wire now.


----------



## stihly dan

wudpirat said:


> Nice try Reid,
> The fact that it blows 170# compression is keeping it from being a 7900.
> I believe my grandson Mikey has first refusal on that saw. He borrows it when his baby Stihl is chalanged.
> I spent 13 months in San Juan, PR. Was nice but wouldn't trade it for Autum in New England. I'll suffer the other seasons.
> Can't handle the big wood anymore, have to noodle them to size. A two footer is about max, then I noodle or get some youngblood to help.
> My hydo splitter is a life saver, can't do the maul thing for long, to rough on the knees, elbows and shoulders.
> Off the tail gate onto the splitter, into the trailer is how I like it. I'll stack it latter.
> I have to spin up a couple loops, that Pine across the road is calling and 72LGX is the ticket.



There must be something up with the makita's? I've Had the hot bar and chain twice, replaced the bar and all was well. Bar looked good no obvious defects. I have never needed to replace a bar on any of my other saws.


----------



## wudpirat

stihly dan says,
"There must be something up with the makita's? I've Had the hot bar and chain twice, replaced the bar and all was well. Bar looked good no obvious defects. I have never needed to replace a bar on any of my other saws".

Something I"ll watch for. A rental saw from HD so I have no history. Bar doesn't look like my other Makita bar.
I do have two new 24" Makita bars on standby, but 24" is a little long for most of my cutting. Th other 6400 is running a 16" bar and is a cutting fool, no stall even burried.

Makita smoking bar and chain my be a topic for a new thread ?


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, buy some Bownells epoxy and you can do it yourself! I usually bed the action and sometimes 1-2" of the barrel on a bolt gun, then free float the rest. It will shoot more consistent in varying weather conditions, and point of impact when you use a bipod will not change (before bedding & free floating, the 220 Swift would shoot and inch or more higher at 100 yds with the bipod on).

Be sure to use the release agent on all parts you want to remove (like the action), and especially don't epoxy your screws!


----------



## dancan

Check to make sure that the oil holes line up with the output port of the saw , see if it doesn't get out of alignment as the chain stretches starving the bar for oil .
Still burning here , scrounged spruce and fir , my shorts and uglies have been burnt long ago LOL


----------



## wudpirat

Ditto on the release agent, even then sometimes the're hard to get apart.
I've used Brownells ,Marine-Tex even JB Weld to bed a rifle, they all work.
What you want is that the action returns to the exact same positon after each shot, Action and couple inches of barrel work, free float the rest of the bbl.
When you tigthen down the guard screws, no stressing of the action.
Ever bed a Ruger No,1 ? Bolt actions are cake. Even a M1 Garrand is easy.
Oh, don't forget the release agent or you'll have what the Bench Rest boys call a glue in.


----------



## MustangMike

I've never done a #1, but I read about how to one, and a Garand would challenge me. With the Ruger M-77s I always bed an inch or two of the barrel, and usually run a piece (or two) of duct tape where I want the bedding to stop. Gives it a nice clean stop.

Yea, those actions stick sometimes, got to remove it at just the right time. Almost ruined a stock one time when they would not separate. Then I realized you are supposed to remove the bolts first!

I always wanted to get a #1 custom chambered in 348 Winchester (or 35 Winchester, since I could never find a '95 chambered for it). I do have a Browning remake '95 in 06. My Uncle always hunted with a 95 in 30-40 Krag. The 30-40 is the parent cartridge for a 35 Winchester, but the shoulder is moved forward so it has a larger powder capacity.

Those new Ruger Americans shoot great w/o being bedded. Will out shoot most rifles that cost twice as much.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I've never done a #1, but I read about how to one, and a Garand would challenge me. With the Ruger M-77s I always bed an inch or two of the barrel, and usually run a piece (or two) of duct tape where I want the bedding to stop. Gives it a nice clean stop.
> 
> Yea, those actions stick sometimes, got to remove it at just the right time. Almost ruined a stock one time when they would not separate. Then I realized you are supposed to remove the bolts first!
> 
> I always wanted to get a #1 custom chambered in 348 Winchester (or 35 Winchester, since I could never find a '95 chambered for it). I do have a Browning remake '95 in 06. My Uncle always hunted with a 95 in 30-40 Krag. The 30-40 is the parent cartridge for a 35 Winchester, but the shoulder is moved forward so it has a larger powder capacity.
> 
> Those new Ruger Americans shoot great w/o being bedded. Will out shoot most rifles that cost twice as much.


I owned a Ruger #3 in 30-40. Despite having a short barrel it was one of the most accurate rifles that I've ever owned. Trigger was set perfectly.


----------



## MustangMike

Short barrel guns are usually more accurate, long barrels give you more velocity, but often "whip" more.

And the 30-40, and the old 32-40 were known to be accurate. They are similar in caliber and case capacity to a 308.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> Short barrel guns are usually more accurate, long barrels give you more velocity, but often "whip" more.
> 
> And the 30-40, and the old 32-40 were known to be accurate. They are similar in caliber and case capacity to a 308.


Thanks, learn something everyday. I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## MustangMike

Most people do, but the shorter & stouter the more accurate it usually is.

I think the impression stems back to the black powder days, the long, heavy barrels held steadier offhand, and therefore seemed to be more accurate.

My 26" Octagon barrel Mdl 94 is one of my favorite guns to shoot off hand. It just holds very steady. I used to load it with 100 gr bullets and shoot wood chucks with it. When my eyes were younger, it was deadly on them out past 100 yds.


----------



## tla100

I picked up the Ruger American in 30-06, always wanted a -06, got the bi-pod, scope mounted and my cousins husband wanted to unload a Remington 700 in -06. So now got 2. But the Ruger flexed so bad with the bi-pod on it, touching the barrel easily. Kind of surprised on the reviews I read. That 700 action is sooo much smoother than the Ruger also. 

I just got 1 more piece to my AR 9mm. Finally got a magwell adapter from Hahn off gunbroker. Got some UZI mags ordered that will have to be modified and will be ready to roll. Dang Colt mags for that gun are about $40 a pop. Too many blasted gun projects that need to be done. Got a couple PPS-43 builds on hold too.

Got a stock from Boyds for a K31 that needs to be final fitted and bedded too. Ever since this dang firewood bug got started, takes too much time away from gun stuff.

Oh, got a new clutch spring and counter weights for my Polaris 800 that needs to get put on.


----------



## MustangMike

If I were using a bipod on the Ruger I would stiffen the front of the stock (with some bedding epoxy). You are correct that it is flexible up front. But my bolt if very smooth, and I like the 3 lug, and it shoots very well. I'm sure you can say the same for the 700, one of the most accurate actions out there.

Also, my accuracy improved quite a bit with neck sized handloads. The chamber may not be as tight as I would like for shooting factory stuff.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have never been a huge rem fan there rifles don't do much for me and they charge more for a wood stock. I still like wood over synthetic. I just like the way wood stocked guns look. My favorite rifle is a newer savage in 300 win and it is more accurate than I am capable of without being bedded with factory and handloads. I think my next rifle will be a browning xbolt in 7mm-08. The brownings have a slightly shorty LOP than most and fit me a little better than most guns. I haven't been able to find any negative reviews about the guns accuracy so sounds like a winner to me. I am a lefty as well so I am limited on bolt guns and very rarely do I find one on the shelf. Everything is usually special order.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I think the Ruger American is a great rifle, but I think the action on the Savage Axis is a little smoother, and the rifle just feels better in my hand. My next new rifle will be an Axis. 

That being said, I have an older Savage 116 in 7mm mag, and Dad's even older Ruger M77 (pre-MK II) in .270, and the Ruger is the better made and better shooting rifle, hands down. The Savage has a heavy 26" barrel, and should be a tack driver, but I just can't seem to keep it zeroed in. I suspect the cheap Swift scope is partially to blame, and I am planning on replacing it this summer. The Ruger hits where I'm aiming, every time, and has put a lot of venison in the freezer over the years.


----------



## nomad_archer

Unless finances are an issue jump in the the savage 110 or 114 lines. 100% improvement in the smoothness of the action, way way way better trigger and overall a better fit and finish versus the axis. But an axis can be had in the 300-400 range i believe and the 110/114 series rifles are in the 650-750 range. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, if/when I get one, it will be in .243 or similar small caliber, and probably will have a muddy girl stock. Oh, and it won't be for my use primarily.  My 4 year old has already told me that she wants to hunt deer with me, when she is bigger.

I have a Savage 99 in .243, but I don't want to drag it through the woods and make a mess of it. That is why I am thinking of getting the Axis. 

If I was buying off of my wish list, I would probably get something configured to be a scout rifle, either the Ruger Gunsite Scout, or a similar Savage Model 10 variant.


----------



## Ambull01

stihly dan said:


> There must be something up with the makita's? I've Had the hot bar and chain twice, replaced the bar and all was well. Bar looked good no obvious defects. I have never needed to replace a bar on any of my other saws.



I'm still using the stock bar. The only time the bar and chain heated up was with the Husqvarna b&c oil and when I tried to run straight Canola oil. The Husqvarna stuff was too thick and I'm guessing the Canola was too thin.


----------



## MustangMike

Some good news: After one company said the were not interested, and another stated they would not even go to look at just one log, I found another tree guy who went and looked at our Hard Maple log this morning (over 29" at the base and over 24' long).

He stated that it is definitely worth more as a log than as firewood, and he will pick it up the next time he goes to the mill and split it with us.

I'm very pleased about this. Not only did this work out well for this project, but now I know who I can work with in the future!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Some good news: After one company said the were not interested, and another stated they would not even go to look at just one log, I found another tree guy who went and looked at our Hard Maple log this morning (over 29" at the base and over 24' long).
> 
> He stated that it is definitely worth more as a log than as firewood, and he will pick it up the next time he goes to the mill and split it with us.
> 
> I'm very pleased about this. Not only did this work out well for this project, but now I know who I can work with in the future!


Just curious what $ value do you expect to get out of that log? Reason why I am asking is I will be taking a nice sized maple or two down for the camp this summer and might go that route if it is worth their while.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yeah, if/when I get one, it will be in .243 or similar small caliber, and probably will have a muddy girl stock. Oh, and it won't be for my use primarily.  My 4 year old has already told me that she wants to hunt deer with me, when she is bigger.
> 
> I have a Savage 99 in .243, but I don't want to drag it through the woods and make a mess of it. That is why I am thinking of getting the Axis.
> 
> If I was buying off of my wish list, I would probably get something configured to be a scout rifle, either the Ruger Gunsite Scout, or a similar Savage Model 10 variant.




Ahhhh. That makes sense. Get the .243 in a youth configuration for her.


----------



## MustangMike

He did not want to give me a "hard" price in advance, he just assured me it was worth more than firewood, and that is all I needed to hear. I trust this guy, I have known him informally for a while, and he is local.

Unless you have real "volume", the trick will be to find someone willing to pick them up and combine them with his logs, and give you a fair deal.

I would check if any of your local guys are willing to work with you. The value will depend on diameter, length, and how clear the wood it. This one had obviously once been a "woods" tree, and had a nice, long straight trunk.


----------



## stihly dan

A cord is 128 cubic ft loosely stacked.what is loosely? Is this loose or tight.


----------



## nomad_archer

A little too loose. Tighten it up a bit.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know where you got "loosely stacked" from, here is the definition from Wikopedia: I've added the bolding.

"A cord is the amount of wood that, when "ranked and well stowed" (arranged so pieces are *aligned, parallel, touching and compact*), occupies a volume of 128 cubic feet (3.62 m3).[1] This corresponds to a *well stacked woodpile* 4 feet (122 cm) high, 8 feet (244 cm) long, and 4 feet (122 cm) deep; or any other arrangement of linear measurements that yields the same volume."


----------



## dancan

I like well stacked .


----------



## nomad_archer

Well escalated quickly. Mike you are all over the technical definition. I just giving Stihly here a hard time. Dont take stacking advice from me, all of my wood piles are leaning or have fallen over due to a few serious wind storms that accompanied my recent tornado warnings.


----------



## wudpirat

I stack tight for the cat and loose for a mouse, really as tight as I can get them.
I have a few Savage rifles, mainly because the ease of barrel change using the barrel nut. Probally the reason I have some weird calibers, 6PPC, 6BR, 308 MD.
Bear with me.
Had a wager with Jack Rush, Precision Shooting Mag. about Ruger No.1.
If I could get a Ruger No. 1 to shoot five under 1/2" at 100, He would buy the beer until I got up to pee.
Best I could do was 6/10", never collected on that wager.
Back again.
Dancan: The bar was unmarked and painted black. Remember it was a rental, so who knows.
It was easier to mount a spare Mikita bar and chain that I knew would work. That bar is now in the check out latter pile


----------



## SteveSS

Ready to get back in the woods without fear this summer. Bring on the scrounge!


----------



## farmer steve

just was on the news last evening that PA has the highest rate in the nation for lyme disease. every county in PA has an infected tick population. i have to say this. _don't move here._


----------



## USMC615

farmer steve said:


> just was on the news last evening that PA has the highest rate in the nation for lyme disease. every county in PA has an infected tick population. i have to say this. _don't move here._



...LMAO!!!...awaiting the 'sloth' response...


----------



## stihly dan

farmer steve said:


> just was on the news last evening that PA has the highest rate in the nation for lyme disease. every county in PA has an infected tick population. i have to say this. _don't move here._



When reading steve's post about being safe, all I could think of was the deadly ticks.


----------



## dancan

I did a tick check this morning after a whole day and night of heavy rain by my scrounged woodpile .












Not a woodtick or pi to be seen for miles LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Around here the Lyme and other crap is bad (the ticks have a new disease that can be fatal, and there is no treatment). But upstate NY, there is no Lyme.


----------



## USMC615

Looks like AS probably had a tick or two this afternoon/evening. No logging on, no nothing. Maybe they got the Lyme treated now.


----------



## Philbert

I was about to post a comment about how much I like the site when it's working, then . . .

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm lucky, I don't get poison ivy.......but ticks, they have me worried.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Around here the Lyme and other crap is bad (the ticks have a new disease that can be fatal, and there is no treatment). But upstate NY, there is no Lyme.



I get any crap like that and they say there is no treatment, or treatment that only kinda sorta works sometimes, I am using colloidal silver. 

Not a doc, ain't giving med advice, just sayin what I will do. I don't trust the establishment and big pharma to offer nothin much beyond "treatments". Ain't no money in cures, but buckets of bucks in "treatments" "tests" "go to another specialist", etc..

I pulled one that had dug in off the back of my neck the other day, here's hoping I didn't get anything.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Around here the Lyme and other crap is bad (the ticks have a new disease that can be fatal, and there is no treatment). But upstate NY, there is no Lyme.



What's the new disease? I'm itching to read about it. 



MechanicMatt said:


> I'm lucky, I don't get poison ivy.......but ticks, they have me worried.



I'm the same. I will be taking extreme measures to prevent future tick bites. Give me spiders, centipedes, and other creepy crawlers any day vs ticks. 



zogger said:


> I get any crap like that and they say there is no treatment, or treatment that only kinda sorta works sometimes, I am using colloidal silver.
> 
> Not a doc, ain't giving med advice, just sayin what I will do. I don't trust the establishment and big pharma to offer nothin much beyond "treatments". Ain't no money in cures, but buckets of bucks in "treatments" "tests" "go to another specialist", etc..
> 
> I pulled one that had dug in off the back of my neck the other day, here's hoping I didn't get anything.



Oh jeez, I hope that colloidal silver isn't the same crap that my wife and her mom is using. Supposed to be another one of those freaking miracle in a bottle crap ointments. Evidently it can cure/treatment all sorts of ailments. They probably heard about it from Dr. Oz. I swear they would be loyal snake oil customers. 

You ever try using permethrin? I ordered a bottle and just waiting for its arrival. It it works for me I may spray my dog with it too lol. Poor animals, must be living hell to have those nasty ass blood suckers attached to you with no way to get them off.


----------



## MustangMike

Once upon I time I told someone I didn't get PI either, boy was that a mistake!


----------



## MustangMike

Don't remember if this is the one or not, but there is one around here I am sure.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/24/bourbon-virus-tick-kansas_n_6377932.html


----------



## mainewoods

Looks like I need to add a few more rows of "back up" wood, the way these last few winters have been. This one was gone by March. Pretty tough scrounging in winter with 5' of snow on the ground. You can never have too much wood!


----------



## mainewoods

And yes, they aren't uniform lengths and they all fit into the stove and burned just fine!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> And yes, they aren't uniform lengths and they all fit into the stove and burned just fine!


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Around here the Lyme and other crap is bad (the ticks have a new disease that can be fatal, and there is no treatment). But upstate NY, there is no Lyme.


That's not true, there is Lyme in NY. Might not be as much as PA but it exists. I know plenty of poeple in southern central NY, out near Buffalo and north of the Syracuse area that have it. I have a big bottle of Permethrin I will be spraying my work cloths with in the upcoming weeks to be ready for spring work.


----------



## Marshy

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm lucky, I don't get poison ivy.......but ticks, they have me worried.


 Only the people that havent gotten it say that. Doenst mean you wont get it. Dont mess with it if it can be avoided. I managed to get a little bit of it on my arm from that tree I posted about last week. Not a lot, just enought to be as annoying as a few mosquito bites.


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 420609
> 
> Ready to get back in the woods without fear this summer. Bring on the scrounge!



Save some cash and use Fels-naptha soap it gets the ivy oils off better than anything I have used and costs way way less then the specialty stuff. Plus you can put it in the washing machine to get the oils out of your clothes.


----------



## Marshy

zogger said:


> I get any crap like that and they say there is no treatment, or treatment that only kinda sorta works sometimes, I am using colloidal silver.
> 
> Not a doc, ain't giving med advice, just sayin what I will do. I don't trust the establishment and big pharma to offer nothin much beyond "treatments". Ain't no money in cures, but buckets of bucks in "treatments" "tests" "go to another specialist", etc..
> 
> I pulled one that had dug in off the back of my neck the other day, here's hoping I didn't get anything.


 Lyme dease is no joke and neither is your health. Hope you go unscaved.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> Save some cash and use Fels-naptha soap it gets the ivy oils off better than anything I have used and costs way way less then the specialty stuff. Plus you can put it in the washing machine to get the oils out of your clothes.


Interesting... its made by dial. I use a combination of permetex hand cleaner and the liquid Dial dish soap in attempt to wash any potential oil off me when I get into it... Its not a 100% effective. I'll try some of this soap.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy, I have never seen a deer tick at my property in the NW Catskills, and dog ticks don't carry Lyme, but I don't know the exact geographic boundary of where it is or is not.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> And yes, they aren't uniform lengths and they all fit into the stove and burned just fine!



Is that row is just one split deep? Looks pretty even to me. 



Marshy said:


> That's not true, there is Lyme in NY. Might not be as much as PA but it exists. I know plenty of poeple in southern central NY, out near Buffalo and north of the Syracuse area that have it. I have a big bottle of Permethrin I will be spraying my work cloths with in the upcoming weeks to be ready for spring work.



How do you like the Permethrin? I'm going to use that and this: 
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Ultrathon/Products/


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> You ever try using permethrin? I ordered a bottle and just waiting for its arrival. It it works for me I may spray my dog with it too lol.



Not sure if it's safe for dogs. Never researched that, but I don't think you're supposed to get it on you while it's in liquid form. I think I read that you spray your clothes and let them dry before wearing them. Supposed to be deadly for ticks. I've never tried it though.


----------



## nk14zp

Marshy said:


> Interesting... its made by dial. I use a combination of permetex hand cleaner and the liquid Dial dish soap in attempt to wash any potential oil off me when I get into it... Its not a 100% effective. I'll try some of this soap.


I have had good luck with regular dial bar soap.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> How do you like the Permethrin? I'm going to use that and this:
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Ultrathon/Products/


I have no history with it, this will be my first time. I usually dont use anything other than Deet for mosquitos. I havent had any issues with ticks in the past but I want to protect myself. My mother gave me the Permethrim so I will use it... You apply it to your cloths. Its not something that you should make skin contact with. Apparently it is effective for a 3-5 washes...


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Marshy, I have never seen a deer tick at my property in the NW Catskills, and dog ticks don't carry Lyme, but I don't know the exact geographic boundary of where it is or is not.


I have a SIL that lives near Woodstock and she has Lymes. She's big into hiking and biking in that area and nearby Catskills but I dont know where she got it from. Lots of deer ticks in central NY...


----------



## svk

Not sure if this is similar to other areas but I have only seen deer ticks in early spring and late fall. Wood (dog) ticks come out in May and are thick through June then pretty much peter out.


----------



## mainewoods

That is a single row of splits Ambull, all done by hand. I just "piled" it up like that for a short air drying before throwing it in the cellar. It had already been down or dead standing for a year or more, it didn't need much extra drying. I think it was 6 1/2' H x 40' L. - all different lengths. Hence the disclaimer about uniformity!!


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Not sure if it's safe for dogs. Never researched that, but I don't think you're supposed to get it on you while it's in liquid form. I think I read that you spray your clothes and let them dry before wearing them. Supposed to be deadly for ticks. I've never tried it though.



It has to be safe on dogs. Just bought some flea and tick spot treatment for my dog from WalMart. Also, I believe they make Permethrin flea/tick shampoo for dogs. I've heard it is highly toxic to fish, cats and of course ticks! Die you blood sucking parasites! They also make topical Permethrin solution for treatment of scabies in humans.


----------



## Marshy

I know for fact the stuff I have in liquid form is not safe for direct contact for human or dog.


----------



## MustangMike

I would bet a good amount that anything that can kill a tick is not good for you. Those little B******s R tough!


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I know for fact the stuff I have in liquid form is not safe for direct contact for human or dog.



What product do you have? 

Found this: Less than 1% of the permethrin put on the skin of people was taken into the body. Permethrin is used in cattle ear tags and flea collars, or in spot-on treatments for dogs. There are currently more than 1400 registered products containing permethrin. Some products are used to treat scabies and head lice on people.


----------



## wudpirat

They're Back.............
Pulled a DOG tick off of the cat today, Kitty was not happy.
Puppy gets the expensive back of the neck treatment.
Been trying to get the son's GF to do a full body tick inspection on me, but no luck so far.
Winter is not giving up, got a fire going. 
Burning lot of pine and chunks and other uglies, saving the good wood for next winter.
Will try for about ten cord just to be on the safe side. That's a row 4x4 eighty feet long.
Where will I put it? Maybe 4x8 forty feet long is better. can find room for that.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, it did not stick, but there were snow flurries today!


----------



## spike60

*20 minutes with the bow saw.*

Like to get out and get a little fresh air when the sun comes up. Sometimes a bike ride on the reservoir, but usually a little woods time. Most often I do some hand splitting, but once in a while I grab my 30" bow saw and do some quiet morning scrounging. (we're talking 6 to 7 am, when even I don't want to hear a saw run.). Would do this more often years ago when the wood supply was uncertain, and I wouldn't let anything go to waste. Most would get cut with a chainsaw, but I always enjoyed going out and cutting a wheel barrow of this stuff by hand. There's tons of this stuff lying all over the woods; just have to go a grab it. Burns good and hot and for early and late season fires, a wheel barrow like that is good for a couple nice evening fires.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Marshy, I have never seen a deer tick at my property in the NW Catskills, and dog ticks don't carry Lyme, but I don't know the exact geographic boundary of where it is or is not.


I know two people up by Albany who have had Lymes so it definitely can be around.


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> They're Back.............
> Pulled a DOG tick off of the cat today, Kitty was not happy.
> Puppy gets the expensive back of the neck treatment.
> Been trying to get the son's GF to do a full body tick inspection on me, but no luck so far.
> Winter is not giving up, got a fire going.
> Burning lot of pine and chunks and other uglies, saving the good wood for next winter.
> Will try for about ten cord just to be on the safe side. That's a row 4x4 eighty feet long.
> Where will I put it? Maybe 4x8 forty feet long is better. can find room for that.



Speaking of ticks, do their bodies all swell up when full with blood? I've only seen dog ticks do that. Interesting



spike60 said:


> *20 minutes with the bow saw.*
> 
> Like to get out and get a little fresh air when the sun comes up. Sometimes a bike ride on the reservoir, but usually a little woods time. Most often I do some hand splitting, but once in a while I grab my 30" bow saw and do some quiet morning scrounging. (we're talking 6 to 7 am, when even I don't want to hear a saw run.). Would do this more often years ago when the wood supply was uncertain, and I wouldn't let anything go to waste. Most would get cut with a chainsaw, but I always enjoyed going out and cutting a wheel barrow of this stuff by hand. There's tons of this stuff lying all over the woods; just have to go a grab it. Burns good and hot and for early and late season fires, a wheel barrow like that is good for a couple nice evening fires.



Holy hell, I hope the Hearth guys never see this. Combustibles way too close to the stove! lol. 

I've read about the Quadra-Fire. Supposed to put out a massive amount of heat and likes to heat up quick right? I can't wait for my real stove to arrive.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Speaking of ticks, do their bodies all swell up when full with blood? I've only seen dog ticks do that. Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell, I hope the Hearth guys never see this. Combustibles way too close to the stove! lol.
> 
> I've read about the Quadra-Fire. Supposed to put out a massive amount of heat and likes to heat up quick right? I can't wait for my real stove to arrive.



I keep around 8-9 wheelbarrows full behind my stove in the winter. That's some for me to burn in the smogger, then a couple stacks of no bark heartwood primo stuff for firewood bundles to go out. A week inside next to the stove, it is dang close to kiln dried, tell ya whut...


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile , somewhere in Nova Scotia .






Scrounged wood still burning in the furnace .
I had someone ask me how much wood I burnt this year , I had to tell him I'll know by September ....


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I keep around 8-9 wheelbarrows full behind my stove in the winter. That's some for me to burn in the smogger, then a couple stacks of no bark heartwood primo stuff for firewood bundles to go out. A week inside next to the stove, it is dang close to kiln dried, tell ya whut...



I was keeping a few days worth of wood in my stove room to hopefully dry out. Only issue was my tiny insert wasn't putting out enough heat to actually make a difference. Anyway, I was totally joking about the combustibles being too close to the stove. Hope it was obvious. 

Weather cooled off quite a bit here. Just in time for another full day of scrounging tomorrow. Much mo bettah to scrounge in the cold/cooler weather than the 70s or hotter. Are you still burning? 

Also, you remember that thread where people was posting about the dump things they've done related to wood cutting/scrounging? Well your advice worked. Much easier to get the kinks out of a chain when I lie it down on something flat. As for dumb things, just did something really stupid the other day. Some history first. Father in-law gave me a wheel barrow he wasn't using. He found it on the side of the road. It's kind of creaky but does the job. The other day while trying to inflate the tires a bit the air valve twisted right off in my hands. I took off the tire and went to a local hardware store to have them mount a new tube. Spent about 2 hours there. Put the tire back and wheel barrow was good as new. Then a great idea hits. I decide to lift my 80 pound dog and put him in the wheel barrow as a joke since he keeps trying to bite the front tire as I push it. I lift him up and attempt to put him in. He goes nuts and starts kicking like he's trying to start up an old school motorcycle. He kicks the wheel barrow, it tips over and goes crashing to the ground. Now the right handle is broken. Wheel barrow with a new tube and one handle lol.


----------



## mainewoods

36* and graupel all day with a nasty NW wind. Wood stove is on overtime. Extended forecast says summer weather should be here sometime in August. No sweat scrounging is good!


----------



## USMC615

Back to the tick deal when it was discussed earlier...I've still got about 12 aerosol cans of the 'old school' Permanone. Some of y'all may remember it...yellow labeled can with all green writing on it with a big green tick 'bout the size of a half-dollar in the center of the label...I've had this stuff literally since the late 80's, early 90's. We bought a few cases of it years ago back when the gettin was good. I shook up a few cans this evening, sprayed like it was just made yesterday. Don't know anything about the newfangled Repel versions nor any other...same application has always applied...spray on socks, jeans, shirts, etc, let dry, then don the clothes.

On another note...always had good luck keeping ticks and chiggers off with using sulfur in a little shaker bottle like ya might would put a homemade rub in.

And on another note...who the hell does AS have running their IT/network/hacking defense/slower than a cats ass friggin site???...let me guess, they outsource it to Ruby's Rib Shack down the street??? WTF...


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> 36* and graupel all day with a nasty NW wind. Wood stove is on overtime. Extended forecast says summer weather should be here sometime in August. No sweat scrounging is good!



...'sometime in August.' Crazy weather...been 80 plus here the last week. Crazy weather you dealing with Clint. Keep the wood a'cookin.


----------



## mainewoods

I think there has been 1 day, since last Oct, when the stove has been cold. That was 2 weeks ago on a Wed. Not unusual up here, but I could do without it. Been a long winter. They were still boiling sap last week and I don't remember it ever being that late in the year, but I'm sure it has been at one time or another. Sure is comfortable scroungin' weather though with just a few patches of snow still in the woods. Before you know it, there will be green grass and leaves again!


----------



## stihly dan

USMC615 said:


> And on another note...who the hell does AS have running their IT/network/hacking defense/slower than a cats ass friggin site???...let me guess, they outsource it to Ruby's Rib Shack down the street??? WTF..



I used to think they are using wang computers, maybe they got a deal on new old stock commodore 64.


----------



## spike60

Ambull01 said:


> Holy hell, I hope the Hearth guys never see this. Combustibles way too close to the stove! lol.
> 
> I've read about the Quadra-Fire. Supposed to put out a massive amount of heat and likes to heat up quick right? I can't wait for my real stove to arrive.




Hey, when I'm taking a snooze on that love seat my feet are hanging over the side even closer.  No problem at all with this stove as the back and sides are triple and double wall construction so clearance issues are non-existant. Really good stove. Had it 20 years and have only needed to replace a couple fire bricks. Very satisfied with it. 

Going now of course, as the temp is supposed to dip into the 20's tonight and tomorrow night. Crazy for this late in April, but "Have Wood-Will Burn". No little sticks tonight, just put in 4 good size oak and hickory splits. Should be set for the night.


----------



## Ambull01

spike60 said:


> Hey, when I'm taking a snooze on that love seat my feet are hanging over the side even closer.  No problem at all with this stove as the back and sides are triple and double wall construction so clearance issues are non-existant. Really good stove. Had it 20 years and have only needed to replace a couple fire bricks. Very satisfied with it.
> 
> Going now of course, as the temp is supposed to dip into the 20's tonight and tomorrow night. Crazy for this late in April, but "Have Wood-Will Burn". No little sticks tonight, just put in 4 good size oak and hickory splits. Should be set for the night.



20 years and only fire brick replacement, that's impressive. If you cut your own firewood and didn't go crazy on scrounging stuff that would be a huge savings in heating costs. I'll have to tell my wife there's stoves that lasts 20+ years. Does it have secondary tubes?


----------



## MustangMike

All tick gorge themselves on blood. When you pet the dog & feel a lump, it is time for the tweezers!

Snow flurries several times today, frost warnings tonight & tomorrow, and same cold weather predicted for upcoming week. I don't think we are going to see many T Shirts at the GTG!


----------



## spike60

Ambull01 said:


> 20 years and only fire brick replacement, that's impressive. If you cut your own firewood and didn't go crazy on scrounging stuff that would be a huge savings in heating costs. I'll have to tell my wife there's stoves that lasts 20+ years. Does it have secondary tubes?



Yes it has the secondary tubes. Looks like the burners on gas grill when they get going. Obviously it pays to buy a quality stove instead of a box store special. With a stove it's not just the design but the quality of the materials and workmanship. But also, like a chainsaw or anything else, if you take care of it and use it the way it's supposed to be used, it will last a long time. I've never over fired the thing and had it going cherry red. But it gets better, and people don't quite believe this: I've never cleaned the chimney since I've owned it. Of course I check it every year with a mirror and it's always clean and clear. The most I ever get out of the clean out is about a half gallon sized amount of creosote at the end of the summer before I fire up for the coming season. Part of that is I only burn seasoned hardwood, but this is certainly a clean burning stove.


----------



## nk14zp

Ambull01 said:


> I was keeping a few days worth of wood in my stove room to hopefully dry out. Only issue was my tiny insert wasn't putting out enough heat to actually make a difference. Anyway, I was totally joking about the combustibles being too close to the stove. Hope it was obvious.


I think it's time for a new stove if you can't dry yer wood with that.


----------



## NSMaple1

mainewoods said:


> I think there has been 1 day, since last Oct, when the stove has been cold. That was 2 weeks ago on a Wed. Not unusual up here, but I could do without it. Been a long winter. They were still boiling sap last week and I don't remember it ever being that late in the year, but I'm sure it has been at one time or another. Sure is comfortable scroungin' weather though with just a few patches of snow still in the woods. Before you know it, there will be green grass and leaves again!


 
I still have to burn every day. It gets close to not having to, then gets pulled away again. Minus temps overnight in the next few days forecast, with some daytime snow flurries thrown in here & there. Still lots of snow in the woods. Craziness.


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the time, creosote is formed by people choking down their stoves too much. A fireplace chimney usually does not have to be cleaned.

Of course, the design of the chimney and other factors (like the stove) also play an important role.

When I heated my house with a 55 gal drum air tight stove I cleaned the chimney once a year just to be safe, but it never really needed it. However, if your chimney is not insulated, it will tend to build up creosote fast. Occasionally running the stove wide open with small dry wood will also help to "self clean" the chimney.


----------



## svk

Lets say you start off with a new chimney and burn dry wood. How many years of creosote accumulation from an average stove does it take before it can become a problem?


----------



## olyman

USMC615 said:


> ...LMAO!!!...awaiting the 'sloth' response...


----------



## MustangMike

That is a loaded question. It can occur in just days or weeks, or can almost never happen.

It will depend on the quality of your stove, the quality of your wood, how hot you run it, how well your stove pipe is insulated and drafts, etc.

Truly, the only way to know is to gain some experience with your particular set up. Something like an additional elbow or a few lengths of pipe can make a huge difference.

I used to clean mine annually just to be safe. To prevent dirt in the house, I would duct tape a large, strong, supported (by a table, etc) garbage bag to the bottom of the pipe and then run the cleaning brush from the top.

I would run a new set up hot now and then until you are familiar with it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mine only needs cleaned once a year but there is a bit in there at the bottom because I have a 90 out of the stove, a 90 into the flue in the wall, a 90 to go up the chimney and a dog leg in chimney. With all those 90's I am surprised I never every came close to having an issue with it not drawing. It draws so well I have to keep the dogs away so they don't get sucked in.


----------



## svk

Our boiler burns very clean, there is barely even soot in the pipe. The sauna of course burns clean too being the first 30 minutes of each fire are run wide open to get things heating.


----------



## mikey517

This pastTuesday, the plan was to cut and split some wood yesterday at my friends place, but heavy rain left us drinking coffee in his barn. While shooting the breeze, we decided to trek over to our Husqvarna dealer. My friend bought some oil, filters and assorted other stuff - I bought NOTHING!!

While there, rain stopped and sun came out. On the ride home, we came across the remnants of a white oak that had been taken down by the county. The easy stuff was all taken and the only stuff left was the trunk and larger logs. Did I mention these parts were also up an embankment.

We found it really hard to drive away from all that good oak, so.... off to his place (15 minutes away) where we got his dump truck and farm tractor, saws and other "implements of destruction", and headed back.

We set out cones and got to work. These photos were taken while I waited for him to take the first load back to his place. All in all, two full dump loads. We'll process it at his farm later.

All in all, a good day!


----------



## olyman

mikey517 said:


> This pastTuesday, the plan was to cut and split some wood yesterday at my friends place, but heavy rain left us drinking coffee in his barn. While shooting the breeze, we decided to trek over to our Husqvarna dealer. My friend bought some oil, filters and assorted other stuff - I bought NOTHING!!
> 
> While there, rain stopped and sun came out. On the ride home, we came across the remnants of a white oak that had been taken down by the county. The easy stuff was all taken and the only stuff left was the trunk and larger logs. Did I mention these parts were also up an embankment.
> 
> We found it really hard to drive away from all that good oak, so.... off to his place (15 minutes away) where we got his dump truck and farm tractor, saws and other "implements of destruction", and headed back.
> 
> We set out cones and got to work. These photos were taken while I waited for him to take the first load back to his place. All in all, two full dump loads. We'll process it at his farm later.
> 
> All in all, a good day!
> 
> View attachment 420898
> 
> 
> View attachment 420899
> 
> View attachment 420900
> 
> View attachment 420901
> 
> View attachment 420902


 S U C K !!!!! yep! thats how you spell it!! good score.....


----------



## svk

Scrounged a rummage sale. No saws though. I found a scrench for 25 cents, a 3 way t handle for 50 cents, a weber smokey joe grill for 2 bucks, and a Budweiser mug for 25 cents. Not too bad.


----------



## nomad_archer

No good scrounges around Jere yet this year. But they will come. They always come. The weather has regressed into winter again so hopefully that doesn't slow down the appearance of scrounges.


----------



## stihly dan

scrounge is dead around here. even cl has nothing.


----------



## dancan

Yard Sailin tomorrow morning  A sure sign of spring ...... I sure wish someone would call Mother Nature and let her know ...
You guys make it over to the pig site in case this site gets hacked for good ?
We can start a refugee scrounging thread over there , hate to miss out on all the scrounging and how you guys go about it with a bit of guns , whiskey , beer and maple syrup thrown in ..... BBBBBBacon as well LOL


----------



## zogger

Whoop! Finally, what I have been looking for, for two years now, I "scrounged" up a competition cooking guy. That's what I have wanted, guys looking for the best quality wood. He heard about me and came over to see my primo wood. Just freaked out, said it was the best wood he had seen. Gave him wholesale on around 5 buckets of hickory and cherry, it's going to a competition tomorrow. I fresh split some of my "sweet" honey oak for him and he's like this is unreal, but he didn't want to chance it at the cook off, but is gonna come back and experiment at home with some of that.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well walked into a sale at the sporting goods store today. Heck if I didn't buy a gun safe. $749 otd for a browning 23 gun safe. I kept the safe on the small side so it is movable with 2 guys at 500lbs. This was a necessary purchase with a three year old running around.


----------



## USMC615

Here's a shot of the little 'scrounge' we got from a neighbor weekend before last, a couple of houses from mine. Little mix of oak, hickory, and I think maybe a type of elm, not sure of that one though (I split a couple of pieces of what I think is elm...pretty stringy stuff and just as light yellow on the inside as it can be). Almost like sweet gum but I know it's not that. It'll burn outside in the firepit regardless, Lol.



This find here was as crazy as it can get...saw a 'Firewood For Sale' sign on one of the aircraft hangar breakroom post-it boards...said $25 pickup load, all red oak and hickory, you load, you haul. I told the guy I had a 5'x10' utility trailer and he said bring it on, so I asked him how much...again $25 a load and said stack it as high as you can safely get it down the road. Had I not forgot tie-downs to lay down first, I would've stacked up and down both sides as high as the center and cinched the ratchets down, could've gotten several more splits. He just wants to get rid of it...damndest thing I've ever seen for $25, I even offered a little more, he'd have nothing to do with it. There's enough left already split to make 3-4 more full trailer loads. He's got about 20-25 red oak/hickory logs that are anywhere from 16"-30" diameter, 20-30 feet long, that haven't even been bucked yet. Needless to say, we're heading back tomorrow for a few trips to get the rest of the split hardwood...rain keeping us from fooling with it today.


----------



## dancan

T-shirt and bikini weather up here today so out to the woodpile we went 
Got there and found that the road hand been raised about 3' this week .







Which meant that the woodpile was now over there 






But , with a little help from mechanization it wasn't too much effort to get it close LOL











We got it all blocked up and I split up the bigger stuff for easier stacking , sorry bout the blurry pic .
















It was a great day , I got 2 1/2 van loads plus a load in Jerry's tundra home , Jerry took a load home at the end of the day .






BTW , don't eat the yellow snow .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> T-shirt and bikini weather up here today so out to the woodpile we went
> Got there and found that the road hand been raised about 3' this week .
> 
> 
> BTW , don't eat the yellow snow .



That excavator is pure cheatin!

cheatin I say!

One strong minivan, hauling that bad boy over there though


----------



## dancan

It was a good cheat LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

Back yard scrounge. Pine is from the neighbor. Oak from a stump I finished. There is oak from a tree that fell a few years ago. The out side was punky but the center is rock solid. I planned to cut the log into big chunks and roll it to the property line. But when I was throwing big chips when I cut it, the plan changed and the wood went to the woodpile. Now when I was finishing a cut and was off the throttle I heard a metal on metal sound. Turns out there was a small pile of barbed wire and chain linked fence under the log and the leaves. Thankfully no kickback just an odd sound and a chain that made a date with the grinder. Healthy reminder why we wear our PPE and always pay attention. There was no way to know what was under or in the log so stay sharp.

Backyard clean up scrounge with a few rounds of pine the neighbor left on the property line for me.


----------



## stihly dan

What are those green things on the trees or the ground?


----------



## mainewoods

I never think to carry a camera with me when I'm in the woods, and I don't ( gasp) own a cell phone. I do, however, really cut down trees with a chainsaw and haul them out to be c/s/s. You will just have to believe me!


----------



## dancan

Don't worry about the no pic to prove a thing Clint , you'll never be able to prove that I cut,hauled,split any of the wood in the pics I put up ,, might have found them on the internet lol


----------



## mainewoods

It has to be your wood operation,Dan. Who would take a pic of someone else's van full of firewood, and dragging on the ground. I don't do selfies either and I always cut by myself. lol


----------



## dancan

Not my pics ,,,, really , all staged and photochopped lol


----------



## stihly dan

mainewoods said:


> I don't do selfies either and I always cut by myself. lol



You can borrow some of my daughters, she has a gazillion of them. I could probably bring down the cloud and internet if I uploaded them, boy would we be lost then.


----------



## dancan

Went for a Sunday drive today down a quiet country lane 







Busy spot , hard to find a place to park .






Pioneerguy600 decided that there were a few hazard trees that had to go in case some passerbyers might get hurt so we did the only right thing to do .











We cut a load of danger maple and birch with some dead standing spruce plus we've got another load or two in there to haul out yet with a few pine and spruce sawlogs
After we got that load decked roadside we saddled up and cut half a load of dead dry spruce, some dead hardwood and a few green stems of both.
It was a great day , we polly walked a couple of miles of survey likes and the edge of some choppings just to take inventory , we found plenty so it really was a great day 
Scrounge on gentleman !!


----------



## dancan

After supper I went and got the load of dead and dry spruce and a bit of Zogger hardwood from round 2 .











The JRed was given to me this morning , hadn't been run in a few years , I cut a few sticks to make sure it runs , now to see what it needs and give it a bit of tlc .


----------



## mainewoods

That RonCo sure looks good with a load on it, sits real nice.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Clint !
I'm amazed that I haven't broken it yet LOL
So far it seems heavy enough to take what I've done with it but light enough to move it around by hand when empty ,,,,, Time will tell 
Burning that dead stuff as we speak , saving the hardwood for next year


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> After supper I went and got the load of dead and dry spruce and a bit of Zogger hardwood from round 2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JRed was given to me this morning , hadn't been run in a few years , I cut a few sticks to make sure it runs , now to see what it needs and give it a bit of tlc .



...damn Dan, you sure stay on the wood hunt. Ten thumbs up my man. Nice!!


----------



## mainewoods

If you haven't broken a weld yet with some of the loads you've had on her, I'd say you have a pretty darn good design there.


----------



## mainewoods

And a pretty fair welder I might add!!


----------



## dancan

I'm a hack , I know nothing LOL
USMC , to tell the truth , the wife would blow a gasket if I wanted to spend monies to join a gym LOL
I've been fortunate to be able to build some of my gear , find cheap one payment tractors , have a friend like Pioneerguy600 and get access to this acreage of forest for another few years . 
While one would want beautiful straight oak it's not gonna happen here so I'm happy with the one split wood , the no split wood and mainly red maple , birch , spruce and some fir


----------



## dancan

Oh yeah , hunt now because blackfly season is just around the corner LOL


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> I'm a hack , I know nothing LOL
> USMC , to tell the truth , the wife would blow a gasket if I wanted to spend monies to join a gym LOL
> I've been fortunate to be able to build some of my gear , find cheap one payment tractors , have a friend like Pioneerguy600 and get access to this acreage of forest for another few years .
> While one would want beautiful straight oak it's not gonna happen here so I'm happy with the one split wood , the no split wood and mainly red maple , birch , spruce and some fir



...hardcore in my book!! You gettin plenty of 'Planet Fitness' gym-time I believe, and I don't think anyone will question that...the 'old school' way. No membership dues required...but back and sweat. More power to ya!! Enjoy the nice, clear pics.


----------



## dancan

I enjoy being out there , cruise the edge of the cuts for blowdowns , scan the horizon for broken or dead tops , the challenge of getting there with the junk I have LOL
I'm glad some of you like the pics , don't worry , I look at all of your guy's , plenty to learn from pics ,,,,Even if they're from the web and potochopped LOL


----------



## svk

The fire pit supply is bourgeoning. Found a guy just down the street that has a small wood lot and he gave me what he had and permission to cut at any time. All small stuff but mostly quality. American elm, red oak, black cherry, and I think some type of hickory. Had to take a few pieces of sumac as it came with the lot, is that safe to burn?


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> The fire pit supply is bourgeoning. Found a guy just down the street that has a small wood lot and he gave me what he had and permission to cut at any time. All small stuff but mostly quality. American elm, red oak, black cherry, and I think some type of hickory. Had to take a few pieces of sumac as it came with the lot, is that safe to burn?
> 
> View attachment 421184



...I'd treat it like PI, if you're talking anything like here in the south associated with poison oak or poison sumac. I've seen it pretty fat in diameter, I could be way off base and that stuff might can be burned. Maybe others know for sure.

By the way...congrats on the 'Staff Member' Tag...good deal.


----------



## svk

It's actually sumac, the low growing tree with the red "fruit". Totally different than poison sumac. Really light and I know you shouldn't burn the fruit. But wasn't sure about the wood. 

And thanks, I think.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> It's actually sumac, the low growing tree with the red "fruit". Totally different than poison sumac. Really light and I know you shouldn't burn the fruit. But wasn't sure about the wood.
> 
> And thanks, I think.



I see, yes...totally different than what I said.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

not a scrounge but close i traded a 28 can pack of busch light for 12 bundles of slab wood he even delivered it.


----------



## USMC615

jakewells said:


> not a scrounge but close i traded a 28 can pack of busch light for 12 bundles of slab wood he even delivered it.
> View attachment 421197



...Lol. I see who got the sweet end of that deal. A case plus four, yeh, I can do the math on that one. And delivered.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

got the beer from the bootlegger his price is 1$ per can so i dont think i did badly 
i think my buddy and the bootlegger got the better deal. one got beer the other got money and i got wood literary haha.


----------



## USMC615

jakewells said:


> got the beer from the bootlegger his price is 1$ per can so i dont think i did badly
> i think my buddy and the bootlegger got the better deal. one got beer the other got money and i got wood literary haha.



...if nothing else, you want have to fool with scrounging up kindlin for two more lifetimes. Or small outdoor fire pit get-togethers.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im going to use it in the fall and save my other good wood for mid winter.
the slabs are hickory,oak,ash,poplar. all the bundles are 8 ft long.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well here she is. Too us 10 minutes to get it down the steps and into the basement. Basement steps are so steep that I lost my grip on the dolly and then safe road the dolly sled the last three steps. My buddy on the bottom is half gorrila and kept it up right as it went down. Only picked up one little scratch. Thankfully no one got hurt and I only blew out the crotch of my jeans. Those basement steps are the worst, steep and narrow.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

nomad_archer said:


> Well here she is. Too us 10 minutes to get it down the steps and into the basement. Basement steps are so steep that I lost my grip on the dolly and then safe road the dolly sled the last three steps. My buddy on the bottom is half gorrila and kept it up right as it went down. Only picked up one little scratch. Thankfully no one got hurt and I only blew out the crotch of my jeans. Those basement steps are the worst, steep and narrow.


when you said you about lost it i thought of this haha


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Well here she is. Too us 10 minutes to get it down the steps and into the basement.



How many saws will it hold?

More if you remove the bars first?

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> How many saws will it hold?
> 
> More if you remove the bars first?
> 
> Philbert


 20 cu ft worth of saws. Could really stack the ph in there.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Here is my Sunday scrounge:






I made my notch lower than I wanted to, leaving quite a stump shot, in order to avoid barbed wire in the tree. This half had a bit of lean, but after making my notch and boring the back-cut, I had to wedge it to make it fall, so there wasn't as much lean as I thought. The remaining trunk is pretty straight up and down, so hopefully I can apply my learning from yesterday next weekend, and make a better cut.

No helpers for the cutting and splitting, but they did help me stack!


----------



## mainewoods

jake - 28 cans of Busch for 12 - 8' bundles of hardwood slabs. I'd say that was a scrounge. You had to find it, negotiate the procurement, and muscle the 28 pack into your vehicle. The 3 acts of scrounging were met. Oh and by the way, YOU SUCK!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> All tick gorge themselves on blood. When you pet the dog & feel a lump, it is time for the tweezers!



No I was asking if only dog ticks have expandable bodies that swell up with blood. I can only remember seeing dog ticks with massive bodies filled with blood. Nasty little bastards



spike60 said:


> Yes it has the secondary tubes. Looks like the burners on gas grill when they get going. Obviously it pays to buy a quality stove instead of a box store special. With a stove it's not just the design but the quality of the materials and workmanship. But also, like a chainsaw or anything else, if you take care of it and use it the way it's supposed to be used, it will last a long time. I've never over fired the thing and had it going cherry red. But it gets better, and people don't quite believe this: I've never cleaned the chimney since I've owned it. Of course I check it every year with a mirror and it's always clean and clear. The most I ever get out of the clean out is about a half gallon sized amount of creosote at the end of the summer before I fire up for the coming season. Part of that is I only burn seasoned hardwood, but this is certainly a clean burning stove.



I know I mentioned this before but for a while I thought the EPA was responsible for companies putting in secondary tubes/cats in stoves. Had no idea there's stoves 20+ years old kicking out secondary flames. I'm hoping the Ideal Steel I buy will have a service life similar to your stove. 

Got a question. If you've never cleaned the chimney how do you know you get a half gallon sized amount of creosote? I'm going to buy one of those bottom up chimney sweep things that you attach to your drill. I'll see how well it works. 



nk14zp said:


> I think it's time for a new stove if you can't dry yer wood with that.



Preaching to the choir my friend. 



dancan said:


> Yard Sailin tomorrow morning  A sure sign of spring ...... I sure wish someone would call Mother Nature and let her know ...
> You guys make it over to the pig site in case this site gets hacked for good ?
> We can start a refugee scrounging thread over there , hate to miss out on all the scrounging and how you guys go about it with a bit of guns , whiskey , beer and maple syrup thrown in ..... BBBBBBacon as well LOL



What's the pig site again? Also, is most of the wood up there kinda small or is that all just new/newer growth? 



mainewoods said:


> I never think to carry a camera with me when I'm in the woods, and I don't ( gasp) own a cell phone. I do, however, really cut down trees with a chainsaw and haul them out to be c/s/s. You will just have to believe me!



You don't have a cellphone!? Do you hear a dial tone and numbers dialing when you log on to the internet? My wife was watching this show on tv about people that are addicted to texting. Holy ****!! People are actually addicted to texting!? What the hell is this world coming to. I would rather spend hours busting my butt cutting, splitting, and hauling firewood than sitting on my ass texting on a phone.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> The fire pit supply is bourgeoning. Found a guy just down the street that has a small wood lot and he gave me what he had and permission to cut at any time. All small stuff but mostly quality. American elm, red oak, black cherry, and I think some type of hickory. Had to take a few pieces of sumac as it came with the lot, is that safe to burn?
> 
> View attachment 421184


I have burned sumac many times. Small stuff goes into the kindling pile and the larger stuff goes into the shoulder season pile. No splitting necessary I have to be in the right mood to mess with it tho.


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> T-shirt and bikini weather up here today so out to the woodpile we went
> Got there and found that the road hand been raised about 3' this week .
> ...
> Which meant that the woodpile was now over there


I didnt realize glaciers were such a big issue for you guy. Impressive how smooth they left the road. 

You guys scrounges are killin me. I gotta get my truck together. I have one head off and took the valves out and found only 4 of the 8 valves in the head has stem seals. 

I did manage to do this though... Split like butter!



BTW, that branch looking piece on the ground above the rounds is a monster PI vine.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> I have burned sumac many times. Small stuff goes into the kindling pile and the larger stuff goes into the shoulder season pile. No splitting necessary I have to be in the right mood to mess with it tho.


I thought cedar was light until I felt dried sumac! It feels like balsa!


----------



## Ambull01

Oh, oh. The two new mods are here. 

I have some scrounge pics on my phone but can't upload them. I may do a Clint and go phone less.


----------



## Marshy

LoL dont make me do my job. It's always nice to have friends in low places haha.


----------



## USMC615

Marshy said:


> LoL dont make me do my job. It's always nice to have friends in low places haha.



...LMAO!!! Get 'em Garth.


----------



## zogger

Evil doers, beware!


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> Evil doers, beware!
> 
> View attachment 421302


Funny as hell...they ya go. Lol.


----------



## USMC615

USMC615 said:


> Funny as hell...they ya go. Lol.



...ya don't think they're a huntin' the GA boys do ya??? Damn...I like frinz in low placiz...just me sayin...last thing I need is that 'fro or some chia pet deal on my arse. Lol


----------



## Ambull01

This is still the same scrounge site I've been working on for months now. Found this smaller tree/log under the bigger root ball tree. Turns out there's three trees on the ground near or under the root ball log so I have even more firewood than I thought. I'm set for three years at the very least. Of course all this is totally dependent upon actually loading all the stuff I cut into the van lol. 

Anyway, the smaller tree/log: 





This is the root ball tree closer to the top portion. It's still fairly large I think: 





Some of the rounds I cut up: 





You can see my homemade wooden wedge in this ^ picture. Smaller homemade wedge is under it. I hope this stuff is white oak. This piece right here ^ pinched my bar. I tried to kick the round to the left of it to free my bar but it wouldn't budge. You can see where I had to use my Fiskars to free my bar again lol. Yep, I still suck at this scrounging stuff.


----------



## Oldman47

svk said:


> The fire pit supply is bourgeoning. Found a guy just down the street that has a small wood lot and he gave me what he had and permission to cut at any time. All small stuff but mostly quality. American elm, red oak, black cherry, and I think some type of hickory. Had to take a few pieces of sumac as it came with the lot, is that safe to burn?
> 
> View attachment 421184


Staghorn Sumac is no big deal. I doubt it carries many BTUs but if you like it that's fine. Poison sumac is another story. As already stated it is about as toxic as poison ivy.


----------



## svk

Oldman47 said:


> Staghorn Sumac is no big deal. I doubt it carries many BTUs but if you like it that's fine. Poison sumac is another story. As already stated it is about as toxic as poison ivy.


Definitely staghorn!


----------



## mainewoods

You don't suck at scroungin' Ambull, you're just experiencing "on the job training" like we all went through. You get an A+ for effort. More than a lot of 20 year old's can say!!


----------



## MustangMike

Love them Fiskars! Nice wedge there too!


----------



## tla100

Well, not technically a scrounge, but a tree service buddy text me they had a load of ash, got home from work and it they showed up 10 minutes later. He got me another load a few weeks ago of bigger stuff.

Here is the two loads together after I moved them. I am running out of places to put it. Not sure how many cord but guessing 4? Most logs are 14-16' long. Pile is 7' high. Payment is I have to go fishing in Canada with him this fall and bring beer.......he is a great guy.


----------



## svk

tla100 said:


> Payment is I have to go fishing in Canada with him this fall and bring beer.......he is a great guy.


How is that considered payment!!! Nice score.


----------



## tla100

svk said:


> How is that considered payment!!! Nice score.


 
Heh...not sure, I invited him on ice fishing trip up to Lake of the Woods couple months ago. He lives about 1/2 mile away as the crow flies from me. He said had too much wood sitting by his place already. Will probably spend a saturday or few nites over there, help splitting sometime. He got a Super Split, so can throw wood for a while to feed that hungry beast....lol


----------



## dancan

Ambull , the area I'm scrounging in has been cut over for commercial harvest more than once and a forest fire went through a section of it a while back so small wood mostly and no wood in some sections is what I have to work with .
I can tell you that it is easier to haul out a dozen 8' by 6" stems of wood to the road than it is a couple 8' by 24" logs by hand but I'll not say no to the bigger logs LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Man! I had scrounged a load of cherry all dancan style in the back of my 98 Cherokee and then forgot to take a picture until it was unloaded and stacked. Oh well, here it is anyway - should make nice fireplace wood. Got it from friends in the city who had a couple of big trees taken down. All the brush was gone and a couple of us went over to buck, split, and load. The funny part is that they think we did them a huge favor by getting this wood out of their yard.


----------



## Marshy

tla100 said:


> Heh...not sure, I invited him on ice fishing trip up to Lake of the Woods couple months ago. He lives about 1/2 mile away as the crow flies from me. He said had too much wood sitting by his place already. Will probably spend a saturday or few nites over there, help splitting sometime. He got a Super Split, so can throw wood for a while to feed that hungry beast....lol


 IDK how your going to manage to help process the wood. You arm must be hurting from all the twisting it received. I still think that deserves a 'you suck'.


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch, be very careful with Cherry in the fireplace. Cherry is a good burning, good smelling wood, but it likes to pop. Make sure the screen is up, or you will have trouble.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice load of cherry. Do you have a smoker?


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Nice load of cherry. Do you have a smoker?


Indeed, great looking splits!

I am surprised the "shoulda milled it" crew hasn't been along to chastise him yet.


----------



## Marshy

H-Ranch said:


> Man! I had scrounged a load of cherry all dancan style in the back of my 98 Cherokee and then forgot to take a picture until it was unloaded and stacked. Oh well, here it is anyway - should make nice fireplace wood. Got it from friends in the city who had a couple of big trees taken down. All the brush was gone and a couple of us went over to buck, split, and load. The funny part is that they think we did them a huge favor by getting this wood out of their yard.View attachment 421433


 I think you will be disappointed if you burn this in your (open) fireplace. Cherry snaps and pops like crazy. Some times I feel like I need a face shield when I burn a big load of it and then stir the coals. Those popers come out and bite ya!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> You don't suck at scroungin' Ambull, you're just experiencing "on the job training" like we all went through. You get an A+ for effort. More than a lot of 20 year old's can say!!View attachment 421350



No, I really do suck lol. It's great exercise though when I remember not to use my lower back to lift. 




dancan said:


> Ambull , the area I'm scrounging in has been cut over for commercial harvest more than once and a forest fire went through a section of it a while back so small wood mostly and no wood in some sections is what I have to work with .
> I can tell you that it is easier to haul out a dozen 8' by 6" stems of wood to the road than it is a couple 8' by 24" logs by hand but I'll not say no to the bigger logs LOL



I wish I had smaller stuff to cut. That way I could just lift the end myself and place it on another limb to prevent bar pinches. No way I'm lifting downed trees I come across. Plus the smaller stuff is easier to split.


----------



## svk

Get yourself a timberjack and only cut halfway through on the first cut. No more pinching if you are caregful.


----------



## Marshy

Just have to look at a pice of wood and ask it, are you in tension or in compression? Then make a cut into the compression side first then cut on the tension side towards the compression side.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Get yourself a timberjack and only cut halfway through on the first cut. No more pinching if you are caregful.



I've been cutting halfway then using my legs to roll the log over. For the root ball tree I started cutting about the middle of the log. Used the wedge but misjudged the compression side



Marshy said:


> Just have to look at a pice of wood and ask it, are you in tension or in compression? Then make a cut into the compression side first then cut on the tension side towards the compression side.



Yep, usually that works. It was hard to see the compression side on this tree though. Should have cut a little slower to watch the kerf


----------



## svk

Watch to see if the cut is closing. As soon as you see it start to close at the top of the cut, get the saw out of there.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> H-Ranch, be very careful with Cherry in the fireplace. Cherry is a good burning, good smelling wood, but it likes to pop. Make sure the screen is up, or you will have trouble.


must be the NY cherry that does that. never had that problem with our PA cherry.



svk said:


> Indeed, great looking splits!
> 
> I am surprised the "shoulda milled it" crew hasn't been along to chastise him yet.


well yes it should have been milled. NOT!!! great firewood.



Marshy said:


> I think you will be disappointed if you burn this in your (open) fireplace. Cherry snaps and pops like crazy. Some times I feel like I need a face shield when I burn a big load of it and then stir the coals. Those popers come out and bite ya!


see above.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, they took that big Maple log for the mill today ... Hooray!!!! At the mills instruction, he cut it into 3 pieces over 8' each, but said it was good I had left it whole (25') cause you never know what size they want.

Will know what it fetches in a week or two.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Latest scounge over the weekend. Responded to a craigslist add and was the first there. 4-16 foot trailer loads so far with 2-3 more to go. 

The guy thought I was doing him a huge favor, he had all the brush cleaned up and the wood cut. I just had to back up to it and load it up. 

The logs in the background are 4-6 foot long. And the large round in the middle of the pictures is about 40" long.





Went to go grab another load and ended up picking up this splitter. An old Northern Hydraulic unit, it has a 22 gpm pump and 5x30 cylinder on it. Im putting a new 13 hp engine on it, hopefully tonight to test it out.


----------



## H-Ranch

I usually try to keep some splits around for the fireplace that smell good, look good, and burn good. Check. Although by the time it's ready burn the color is not near as pretty as it is fresh split. I've burned plenty of cherry and it doesn't pop and spark near as much as a few others. Father-in-law's buddy calls sassafras "company wood" because it pops and puts on a good show for company. No matter what kind of wood it is I keep the screen closed for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

what did you pay for the splitter? I acted to slow on one just like that--sold for 1k--it was in perfect working condition and hardly used. Im still pissed about it and it is hard for me to sleep at night. it sucks just thinking about it!!


----------



## Ryan Groat

[email protected] said:


> what did you pay for the splitter? I acted to slow on one just like that--sold for 1k--it was in perfect working condition and hardly used. Im still pissed about it and it is hard for me to sleep at night. it sucks just thinking about it!!



I payed $575 for it. But it had a replacement 6.5hp motor that is way to small for the 22 gpm pump. The motor stalled out as soon as you hit the valve. I picked up a 13hp and mounted it last night. I am dropping a hose off today because its too short for the new motor. Hopefully tonight I can run it up and see what else needs addressed.


----------



## JB Weld

I was able to scrounge a nice cherry log last year. Most of it did end up in a smoker (mine or some of my buddies). They were thrilled to get the cherry chunks.

For all the woodworkers out there, I did give some of the larger rounds to a buddy who is a wizard on a lathe. He hogged out some blanks and gave me back all the off fall. It too will end up in the smoker. MMMMMMMmmmmmmm good!


----------



## svk

I am going to dabble in some smoking with black cherry and a few others at some point here.


----------



## MustangMike

I hear it is the preferred wood for the wood fired pizza ovens.


----------



## svk

Stop talking like that, you are making me hungry.


----------



## MustangMike

We just had some veggie topped pizza for dinner tonight from the place down the street, it is great, lots of black olives, onion, pepper, etc.

And there is a piece left over for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Ambull01

Y'all suck. I had an MRE


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Y'all suck. I had an MRE


The old Vietnam era Chicken Ala King MRE's were awesome. Never tried the newer ones.


----------



## mainewoods

I had some sugar maple chips and a couple of black flies.


----------



## mainewoods

Washed down with some spring water from one of the natural springs up on the "hill".


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Scrounge update:

The "scrounged" chicken tractor is now in use, and according to the dog, it's better than TV!


----------



## svk

Do you put them in a coop at night or do they free air it?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

This is their first day out of the brooder. The back 1/3 has a tarp fastened over it, and i rigged it so that I can unfold it and cover 2/3 when the weather is bad. 

I'm planning on hanging the heat lamp in there for the next few nights, at least till the overnights get closer to the 50's. They probably won't leave the tractor now until it's time to make lunch out of them.


----------



## MustangMike

Busy day today, Hike w/wife & dogs in the AM, purchased a Hydro in the PM, pics after dinner, ... Later!


----------



## dancan

No blackflies up here yet Clint , keep them down there on your side of the line LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I finally broke down & purchased a hydro splitter today. It is only 22 Ton, but it feels very strong, I put in a couple of large rounds of knotty Maple and it went right through them. Very pleased so far. I know they would have been real tough to split by hand! This one will do both horizontal & vertical, so I did not even have to lift them up, just rolled them and tipped em up!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Hey Mike did you notice the splitter has tires? You don't need a trailer[emoji1]


----------



## MustangMike

Now, for the hike this morning with the wife & dogs. Went to Mt Taurus, on the East side of the Hudson just above Cold Spring. I never tire of those views!

We sighted the sloop Clearwater when we first got there, then saw trains & planes! Storm King is across the river, with the road cut in the side of it, a favorite destination for bikes (both with pedals and motors).

Breakneck Ridge is to the North (last pic), and although I have said it before, for the newbies, granite from Breakneck Ridge was used to build the Brooklyn Bridge, West Point, and the step of the Capital Building (Albany).

West Point (pic 3) is across the river & South.


----------



## MustangMike

KenJax Tree said:


> Hey Mike did you notice the splitter has tires? You don't need a trailer[emoji1]



Yea, but they are small tires! Besides, even though I bought them both at the same place, when I got the trailer it needed a 1&7/8 ball, so I swapped out my 2" ball for a 1&7/8". You guessed it, the splitter need a 2" ball!


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Well, I finally broke down & purchased a hydro splitter today. It is only 22 Ton, but it feels very strong, I put in a couple of large rounds of knotty Maple and it went right through them. Very please so far. I know they would have been real tough to split by hand! This one will do both horizontal & vertical, so I did not even have to lift them up, just rolled them and tipped em up!



Nice splitter Mike. Looks like a Speeco make just rebranded, sold under Countyline name I suppose, like Husky sold by TSC. 'Only 22-ton'...it'll bust anything you can roll to it or heave up on it. One of my brothers has the TSC Husky 22-ton version...has busted everything he, I, everyone has thrown at it over the last few years. Bad crotch, gnarley pieces will give it a good ride for your money, but hell those pieces give most splitters a challenge anyhow. 

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Yea, but they are small tires! Besides, even though I bought them both at the same place, when I got the trailer it needed a 1&7/8 ball, so I swapped out my 2" ball for a 1&7/8". You guessed it, the splitter need a 2" ball!



Great scenery pics and congrats on new cheatin tool!


----------



## MustangMike

I did not want to plug non sponsors, but that is what it is and where it is from. Very sturdily built, and heavy! Kohler 6.5 hp motor. Has faster cycle time than the two heavier duty ones. Glad I did not spend the extra money, like you say, it seems like it will go through about anything!


----------



## SteveSS

That's the same one that I use over at Dad's house. You're right. It will go through anything. Definitely a handy tool to have.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I did not realize that I was posting CRIME SCENE PHOTOS, but if you have heard about the Fiance who is accused of killing her boyfriend, they left in their kyacks from Cornwall harbor (photo #4, across the river just above Storm King Mtn), and the incident is alleged to have taken place near Bannerman's Island (photo #4, the island is partially visible on the right side of the river).

Just thought I would let you know if any of you are interested in this.


----------



## mainewoods

That sure is purty,Mike. You're going to like that vertical split feature.


----------



## JB Weld

I started adding a woodshed on to my metal carport yesterday. I am using parts from our recently retired 15' trampoline. It is going to work out good, but I am still ruminating about how the roof will transition from the original carport to the woodshed add on. I figured I should think on it a bit before I pulled the trigger. Pictures to come. After I get this sucker built, I can start scrounging in earnest!


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I already appreciate it! No pics today, but I split Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch, and a lot of it was twisted grain, and some of it was too big to lift, so I did appreciate that vertical feature, just roll it up and tip it!

All I can saw is that it has more power than I expected, the reviews were correct. Can't really imagine what someone would do with a more powerful one!

I enjoyed being outside on this beautiful day. Used the saws, used the splitter, all is well! Although lowering large stumps is still a pain in the butt!


----------



## Eagleknight

I scored another scrounge from a guy I got 6 or so loads during the winter from. I probably have 3 more I could take out. Good for me, but I think this guy is a little crazy because he had all the trees taken out of his lot behind his house to make more of a yard. Small .5 acre town lot. Probably made his property value go down because it is in a real nice subdivision.


----------



## Erik B

Eagleknight said:


> I scored another scrounge from a guy I got 6 or so loads during the winter from. I probably have 3 more I could take out. Good for me, but I think this guy is a little crazy because he had all the trees taken out of his lot behind his house to make more of a yard. Small .5 acre town lot. Probably made his property value go down because it is in a real nice subdivision.


His lose, your gain.


----------



## USMC615

Erik B said:


> His lose, your gain.


...second that deal!!! Now they get zero shade, lol. Maybe they like full bore sun, maybe they like totin umbrellas...who the hell knows. Good scrounge.


----------



## mainewoods

Some people just don't like trees. Too many messy leaves on their perfectly manicured, mowed to within an inch of it's life, lawn. Enjoy the warmth this winter!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Some people just don't like trees. Too many messy leaves on their perfectly manicured, mowed to within an inch of it's life, lawn. Enjoy the warmth this winter!


i don't like trees either. that's why i have chainsaws.


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes they need to thin the canopy or the grass will not grow.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes they need to thin the canopy or the grass will not grow.


ive got two HUGE Norway maples in my front lawn. getting ANY grass to grow there, is almost impossible...........


----------



## dancan

T-Shirt and bikini weather up here today , hit a high of 50* 
Fired up the Bota and headed out for the edge of a cut .






Lotsa dead and blown over spruce in here , no size to them so no splitting required 






Between the blow downs and a couple of porky chewed trees I got enough for a small load .






No blackflies to be seen


----------



## Mike-M

Hi guys. We're in the heart of scrounging season right now. Every day there are 3-4 new ads on CL for free firewood in my area. I scored a couple decent sized cherry trees the other day, I love to burn that stuff. Got some pics of it, testing out my truck bed crane, and I just realized I cant post them from my work computer. Oh well, guess I'll post up later.


----------



## Mike-M

Mustang Mike, are you near the red rooster? That place has great shakes


----------



## Axfarmer

Here is my first real scrounge this year, except on my own land. I've been eyeballing this oak tree that blew over in a storm a few years ago. It partially broke about 8ft off the ground and was suspended over a ravine. A couple hours later and some careful cuts, 
its mine.


----------



## JB Weld

I got my Trampoline / Woodshed almost finished today, and I am only going to have $30 in the project. It is 67" wide, 7' tall, and 20' long. I wanted to share my pictures. I still have to anchor the outside of the legs in some concrete and I should be ready to start stacking my firewood. Mrs. Weld is insisting that I get a couple pieces of the steel siding so it will be enclosed on the outer side (like the carport was before I made the siding into roofing). I was able to use the four upright parts off of our old trampoline to make the ribs on the shed. I think I will work just fine like it is, but if I can find another set up uprights off of a scrapped trampoline, I will add that middle rib.

Here are the trampoline parts all screwed together.





Here are the 4 ribs bolted to the original carport.






Here are the 4 ribs with a side view. Ignore all my projects (Mrs. Weld likes to refer to that valuable material as "Junk") 





The old siding is now roofing! 
I will be able to easily put a winters worth of wood under this shed.


----------



## dancan

Nice extension to the carport !!
Every time a large store that uses shopping carts around here move or close up I try to buy up the shopping cart corals that have roofs on them , no luck so far , I seem to get outbid .
I cheated and scrounged a load this evening , I picked up some of the wood that my friends son blocked up for me


----------



## tla100

Looks good! I had a chance to buy a old carport for a song a few months ago, but passed. Just stack the wood all the way up and no need for siding...


----------



## svk

No scrounging here. A total of 5 sporting events for the kids today: 3 soccer and 2 baseball games. Maybe take a day or two off to get my wood put up this week.


----------



## Eagleknight

After having a patio poured today. I got another load today from the same guy I posted about yesterday. He had me cut down two more small hackberries today. Probably going back for one more load tomorrow. Wife is going to get too irritated if I get more then one more load Sunday. 




My son watching the concrete truck.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> No scrounging here. A total of 5 sporting events for the kids today: 3 soccer and 2 baseball games. Maybe take a day or two off to get my wood put up this week.



Hmmm...'splain to the kiddos that wooding IS a sporting event! Fantastic payback! Guaranteed to go "pro" even before college! Heat, plus sell some, loot!

At least, that would be my plan


----------



## MustangMike

Norway Maples provide a very thick canopy!

I'm about 3 mi from Red Rooster, the wife and I just went there tonight after dinner for an ice cream.


----------



## MustangMike

Gave the splitter a workout today, can't believe what it will go through! It slows down, but it just won't stop! Even large Ys are not a problem. Everything I cut is split already, and I brought a load over to my daughter. The pic is what was left after I brought it over.

Still like to keep the Fiskars handy though. I put the splitter in vertical mode to split a round that was way too heavy to lift. I ran it through both sides at 180 degrees, but that darn thing still would not separate because the the stringy wood in the middle, so the Fiskars was perfect for cutting through that!

The owner also wanted to show me some other trees he may want to take down, and just into the woods next to his house I see about 15 four foot bolts of Red Oak (about 10" in diameter). He tells me they are from a tree he had taken down a few years ago, and says they are mine if I want them! The ATV is going to be doing some transporting soon!

I decided I need to put some sides on the trailer, so I can just throw the wood in instead of vertically stacking it like I have been doing. The metal side rail is only 12" hi, and too open underneath it.

So I had some treated 2X10s, and some plywood scraps, so I came up with a plan. I attached the plywood to the 2X10s so that there is about 3" open at the bottom so I can run straps from the hooks, and I set the 2X10s on top of the metal rail and temp c-clamped the plywood to the angle iron. I had pre drilled some holes in the metal, and I ran 6" Timberlocks through the metal into the 2X10s. Feels solid as a rock, I'll take a pic tomorrow when I finish it (I did both sides, but did not finish the front yet).

I hope everyone enjoyed the beautiful weather we had today!


----------



## mainewoods

The tree care crews have been trimming all winter for the utility co. overhead lines and there are hundreds of cords of wood laying everywhere beside the road. Trouble is 80% of it is pine, which nobody wants. Haven't seen one person loading any of it, and homeowners are left with large butt logs on their lawn. What doesn't fit into the chipper is left where it falls. Since Maine is known as the "Pine Tree State", and is over 90% covered with forest, you can imagine how many pine trees there are to deal with. Scrounging paradise, if you don't mind pine. Trouble is, for the homeowner, no one will take it, and they usually end up paying someone to remove it.


----------



## MustangMike

The Catskill used to be almost all Hemlock, until they clear cut it all during the civil war to use the tanic acid to tan leather. Mostly hardwoods replaced them.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> The tree care crews have been trimming all winter for the utility co. overhead lines and there are hundreds of cords of wood laying everywhere beside the road. Trouble is 80% of it is pine, which nobody wants. Haven't seen one person loading any of it, and homeowners are left with large butt logs on their lawn. What doesn't fit into the chipper is left where it falls. Since Maine is known as the "Pine Tree State", and is over 90% covered with forest, you can imagine how many pine trees there are to deal with. Scrounging paradise, if you don't mind pine. Trouble is, for the homeowner, no one will take it, and they usually end up paying someone to remove it.


How soon people forget....just think two months ago people were scrounging pallets and furniture to burn because they didn't prepare for winter. Now there is wood on the ground but it isn't good enough. Go figure!


----------



## Mike-M

3 truckloads from a guy on craigslist in the next town over. Cherry and maple I think.



I got this crane for picking logs off the side of the road. It works great.


----------



## Philbert

Mike-M said:


> I got this crane for picking logs off the side of the road. It works great.


When do you use the winch, and when do you use the jack?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Mike-M

Philbert said:


> When do you use the winch, and when do you use the jack?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


From far away (more than 6 feet) I get a better angle on the pulley if the boom is pointing up a bit, so I winch them to the back corner of the truck like that. Then depending on the length of the log, I often lower the boom to keep it a little farther from my tail light while the log is hanging in the air. I winch it about all the way up until theres no cable left, then swing it around the back of the truck. If it needs to go a little higher to clear, i can jack it up 2-3 feet more.


----------



## dancan

Love the hoist Mike M !
I went back and cut up the load of Zogger wood and pencils today .






I've got new neighbours , they're not used to the sound of the trailer hitch dragging when I back in the driveway LOL


----------



## MustangMike

The trailer, converted from only for ATV to a wood hauler also, ran two loads today, and my Grandsons were willing helpers!


----------



## moondoggie

logs got stuck so..
why I need 562xp...


----------



## moondoggie

more manageable pieces


----------



## Philbert

That's _some_ noodling!

Philbert


----------



## moondoggie

Had 18 logs bucked and waiting cut/ noodled them all they are split too.


----------



## moondoggie

One of the above logs was 44" at one end


----------



## Erik B

Mike-M said:


> 3 truckloads from a guy on craigslist in the next town over. Cherry and maple I think.View attachment 422381
> View attachment 422382
> 
> 
> I got this crane for picking logs off the side of the road. It works great. View attachment 422383


Where does one get a crane like that? That looks to be real handy and a good back saver.


----------



## stihly dan

Mike-M said:


> From far away (more than 6 feet) I get a better angle on the pulley if the boom is pointing up a bit, so I winch them to the back corner of the truck like that. Then depending on the length of the log, I often lower the boom to keep it a little farther from my tail light while the log is hanging in the air. I winch it about all the way up until theres no cable left, then swing it around the back of the truck. If it needs to go a little higher to clear, i can jack it up 2-3 feet more.


Did it come with the winch? I bought one a few years ago like that (at least I thought) Never got around to taking it out of the box. I took it out this spring for the plate to be mounted on the trailer, found out its just a rotating poll with a hydro jack. Bummer,


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> Love the hoist Mike M !
> I went back and cut up the load of Zogger wood and pencils today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got new neighbours , they're not used to the sound of the trailer hitch dragging when I back in the driveway LOL



I believe Zogger wood is much smaller. Shite I takem smaller aswell.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> The trailer, converted from only for ATV to a wood hauler also, ran two loads today, and my Grandsons were willing helpers!



That's a good load for the atv. I just pulled a 16ftX10ft shed today with mine, Incredible what these things can do.


----------



## H-Ranch

I don't think this really counts as a scrounge, that is unless you guys are open to expanding the definition to include 3 cord of ash and hickory logs delivered as a scrounge. But either way, @mainewoods hasn't started a "Delivered firewood" thread so I'm posting it here. In-laws came to visit today and this is what they brought. A few of those are pushing 24".


----------



## zogger

H-Ranch said:


> I don't think this really counts as a scrounge, that is unless you guys are open to expanding the definition to include 3 cord of ash and hickory logs delivered as a scrounge. But either way, @mainewoods hasn't started a "Delivered firewood" thread so I'm posting it here. In-laws came to visit today and this is what they brought. A few of those are pushing 24".View attachment 422532



Free delivered wood is scrounge, the bestus kind!


----------



## Mike-M

stihly dan said:


> Did it come with the winch? I bought one a few years ago like that (at least I thought) Never got around to taking it out of the box. I took it out this spring for the plate to be mounted on the trailer, found out its just a rotating poll with a hydro jack. Bummer,





Erik B said:


> Where does one get a crane like that? That looks to be real handy and a good back saver.



Its from harbor freight. $145 The winch is a real pos, particularly the latching mechanism. When (not if) it falls apart, I have an electric atv winch to replace it. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...ickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-61522.html


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch (too many Steves), what is that contraption in your picture???


----------



## MustangMike

USMC615 said:


> Nice splitter Mike. Looks like a Speeco make just rebranded, sold under Countyline name I suppose, like Husky sold by TSC. 'Only 22-ton'...it'll bust anything you can roll to it or heave up on it. One of my brothers has the TSC Husky 22-ton version...has busted everything he, I, everyone has thrown at it over the last few years. Bad crotch, gnarley pieces will give it a good ride for your money, but hell those pieces give most splitters a challenge anyhow.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase.




I noticed the hydraulic box connected to the lines says Speeco on it, and U R correct about it busing anything! I'm very pleased & surprised by what it will take on. I also appreciate the built in log cradle that centers what you intend to split. I busted a lot of wood with it yesterday.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> H-Ranch (too many Steves), what is that contraption in your picture???


That's an old hay loader - functional back in the day, but pretty much relegated to yard art now. It's pulled behind a wagon with a series of tines that rake loose hay up the ramp and dump it on the wagon. There are probably a few still in use on Amish farms.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I know its scrounging season but heck..... Gobble gobble nothing like turkey season up at the cabin. Well except deer season. My old man had a few road side logs that jumped into his bed while he was hunting. 

Turkeys are carrying on today. Saturday was slow with lots of hunters. But the bonus was I found a new deer spot on the edge of a clear cut that is polluted with deer sign. Most sign I have saw up here in 10 years.

Put a ladder stand in now so that is one less stand I need to put out next year


----------



## abbott295

H-ranch. Did you mis-speak there? Wouldn't the hay loader be pulled in front of the wagon? Is yours complete and functional, or is it yard art?


----------



## MustangMike

I remember every year in "hay season" we went up to my Uncle's farm and helped out. His baler just dropped the bales in the field, and one of my older cousins would be driving behind him with the hay wagon, and we would follow along throwing the bails on to the wagon.

Hard work, but I loved it! Visiting the farm was always my favorite thing to do! Of course, the shooting & hunting at other times had a lot to do with that.


----------



## Marshy

Hey guys, I still buzz in once in a while and see how yall are doing. I put the kids to bed last night and noticed there was some light left outside so I grabbed the Fiskars and headed to the wood pile. Started splitting and soon it was dusk. Looked up and could see the moon rising. Once the moon got up it was like daylight. I kept on splitting until I ran out of rounds. By then it was 11 PM. It was so nice out! Anyone ever split in the moon light? I plan doing it again tonight and think it's going to be a full moon and even better, makes ya feel like an animal. If you've never tried it I highly suggest it. All the black flies settle down and there's not mosquitos. Temps were in the low 50's.


----------



## mainewoods

I've done many things by moonlight, but can't say as I've ever split wood that way. My neighbor has, we nicknamed him "No Toes Tommy".


----------



## Erik B

abbott295 said:


> H-ranch. Did you mis-speak there? Wouldn't the hay loader be pulled in front of the wagon? Is yours complete and functional, or is it yard art?


That hay loader is what was used on farms when I was a kid back in the 50's. It was pulled behind the wagon and a guy was on the wagon to move the hay around until you had a load of hay 6 feet high. The forks to unload the hay were rather wicked looking being about 4 feet long and curved. There were 4 of these tines to press into the hay to lift it into the barn. Pics like that bring back a lot of memories. Thanks H-Ranch for posting the pic.


----------



## Marshy

H-Ranch said:


> I don't think this really counts as a scrounge, that is unless you guys are open to expanding the definition to include 3 cord of ash and hickory logs delivered as a scrounge. But either way, @mainewoods hasn't started a "Delivered firewood" thread so I'm posting it here. In-laws came to visit today and this is what they brought. A few of those are pushing 24".View attachment 422532


I think it qualifies for a 'you suck' award. Nice score and welcome.


----------



## mainewoods

Definitely a good scrounge, and you definitely suck!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I remember every year in "hay season" we went up to my Uncle's farm and helped out. His baler just dropped the bales in the field, and one of my older cousins would be driving behind him with the hay wagon, and we would follow along throwing the bails on to the wagon.
> 
> Hard work, but I loved it! Visiting the farm was always my favorite thing to do! Of course, the shooting & hunting at other times had a lot to do with that.


i know some dummy that still bales like that on occasion.


----------



## mainewoods

No "kicker" back in my day, tossed and stacked by hand, and we were very thankful for the job. Bought my first BB gun with "hay" money.


----------



## Marshy

Haha kickers are the shizat. I hated the ones that put them on the ground and you had to throw them on the wagon.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

We always had a baler with a thrower (New Holland, as opposed to John Deere which had a kicker). Still have it, as a matter of fact. However, the summer I left for college, dad went straight down to the dealership and bought a round baler. I'm not sure why...


----------



## svk

Put up about 3/4 cord of maple with a little oak and birch mixed in. This all came from a tops pile from a logging operation about 18 months ago. This stuff is already popcorn fart dry, 16% for the pieces touching the ground and the top stuff much less.

I barely put a dent in the pile and there are 3 piles out there. In the words of Arnold, "I'll be back".




I'm now into my 11th tank of fuel on the 550. Next time it gets to try out full chisel


----------



## dancan

Went out this evening to fire up my supersplit , I haven't run it since last summer , no spark 
I did shovel out the furnace this evening , no spark 
First time since the burning season that it's been out for more than 12hrs LOL


----------



## dancan

This was at the shop next door to me , good replacement for the van ???
Might carry a bit more wood .


----------



## H-Ranch

abbott295 said:


> H-ranch. Did you mis-speak there? Wouldn't the hay loader be pulled in front of the wagon? Is yours complete and functional, or is it yard art?


I've never used one and mine is completely yard art now. Here is what it might have looked like - I'm not sure if this is an old advertisement or where it came. This even had the quote on it about pushing the hay forward on the wagon.




I'm risking of talking WAY outside my area of expertise now, but this one even looks similar to mine.


Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## abbott295

All right then, it does go behind the wagon. I've never seen one used; it was before my time, but probably not by many years. I've seen them and knew what it was in your photo. We always had a wagon behind the baler and loaded directly onto the hayrack. No picking bales up off the ground.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Hey guys, I still buzz in once in a while and see how yall are doing. I put the kids to bed last night and noticed there was some light left outside so I grabbed the Fiskars and headed to the wood pile. Started splitting and soon it was dusk. Looked up and could see the moon rising. Once the moon got up it was like daylight. I kept on splitting until I ran out of rounds. By then it was 11 PM. It was so nice out! Anyone ever split in the moon light? I plan doing it again tonight and think it's going to be a full moon and even better, makes ya feel like an animal. If you've never tried it I highly suggest it. All the black flies settle down and there's not mosquitos. Temps were in the low 50's.



I used to when I lived in Maine, not a whole lotta daylight in the winter, so you don't have much choice. I even cut some on bright nights and drug it in from the woods. Yep, you get used to it, especially bright moon and snow on the ground, stays pretty light.

When I split here I like late evenings as well, but no need to split after dark any more.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> This was at the shop next door to me , good replacement for the van ???
> Might carry a bit more wood .



I like both them things, the civvie armored truck whatever, and that coool jetsons mini trailer. I'd like that one for the ratsun, about all it could tow really.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a Silver Maple down in my back lot this afternoon, the bottom was rotten, so I rolled up my fence and took it down before it did some damage. Just about the right diameter for the 24" bar on 044 #2, which did the felling & bucking. The 362 did the smaller stuff. Man did it go fast through that Silver Maple, night & day difference between that and Hard Maple. If all the wood I cut were as soft as that Silver Maple, I would not need a powerhead any bigger than the 362.

Enjoy the pics, will be splitting it tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Good looking wood there Mike. My grandpa had two huge silver maples in his yard that were taken down in the 80's and we enjoyed many a hot sauna from the wood.


----------



## MustangMike

There is a very large Silver Maple on the property diagonally behind me, near the corner of the property. The base is huge, and there are about 8 legs coming out of it, each as big as this tree. The one over hanging my property is dying, and the guy said I can cut it any time I want, but I hate chainsawing off the ground, and there is not other way to do it.


----------



## svk

One of my grandpa's was like that but it forked 5 ways about 2' off the ground. They took that down with a bucket truck as part of it was over the garage. The other one was a more traditional silver with huge main trunk splitting into two about 12' up.


----------



## Eagleknight

MustangMike said:


> There is a very large Silver Maple on the property diagonally behind me, near the corner of the property. The base is huge, and there are about 8 legs coming out of it, each as big as this tree. The one over hanging my property is dying, and the guy said I can cut it any time I want, but I hate chainsawing off the ground, and there is not other way to do it.


At least when you get trees that fork like that all the forks are leaning in a predictable way to cut. If nothing is in the way it shouldn't be too bad. Unless you ment the cuts would have to be made higher up then just standing on the ground.


----------



## MustangMike

Because of where if forks, and the perm fence near it, you would have to be a good deal off the ground, which I don't like, but yes, they are all leaning, but also very close to my well, so no room for error!


----------



## hardpan

Mike with his new splitter and SVK with the new 550, big grins going on these days when working firewood. Most fun you've ever had with your cloths on? I'm talking skinny dipping of course.


----------



## MustangMike

Hauled the wood out with my ATV and "tunnel rat" trailer, works great in narrow paths. The splitter continues to impress me, a lot of those pieces would have given the Fiskars a hard time! I like that vertical feature on the splitter so much, it scares me that I almost got one w/o it!

Also took a pic of that big Silver Maple on my neighbor's property, with the dead top overhanging my property! Sorry it is so overgrown near it, tough to see how big the base really is.


----------



## Oldman47

H-Ranch said:


> I've never used one and mine is completely yard art now. Here is what it might have looked like - I'm not sure if this is an old advertisement or where it came. This even had the quote on it about pushing the hay forward on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm risking of talking WAY outside my area of expertise now, but this one even looks similar to mine.
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled program.



I rode a wagon with one of those behind when I was a kid. My cousin lived on that farm and would climb the barrier on the front of the wagon like it was a ladder before he picked up the reins. That way he didn't need to keep moving as the wagon filled up. My brother and I were put in charge of keeping the hay evenly distributed on the wagon using some hay forks as it got deeper and deeper. When my cousin sitting 6 to 8 feet up was surrounded by hay half way up his back and having a hard time moving he would decide we had a full load and stop the loader. Then it was drive up to the hay mow where a huge fork would unload the wagon in about 4 or 5 lifts using another horse to drive that fork then a bit of hand cleanup and back out to load up new windrows in the field. We would move literally many tons of hay in a day that way. As a city boy I never got to do the fun stuff like driving the team or running that fork in the hay mow. My uncle and his helpers would redistribute the hay in the mow while we were out getting the next load.


----------



## mainewoods

Did you buy it yet,Dan?


----------



## svk

I didn't even notice the pull behind camper the first time. You could go out and scrounge for a couple of days until the truck is full and stay in the camper.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Mike:
See you finally got a hydo splitter.
Reminds me of the old Dutch saying
" To quick we get old and to late we get smart"
If my hydo died today, I'd have a new one tomorrow.
I couldn't do my wood without one. The vert. feat. is a must have.
The horizontal works fine when working off the tail gate but to low other wise.
I set mine vert, plop my butt in a chair and pull the rounds in with a pickeroon, use a hand axe to cut the fibers
and toss the splits into the trailer, and off to be stacked.
How much wood is that ?
Measure WxLxH in inches, divide by 220,000, answer in cord, and no fractions to deal with.
So next time Johnie blow hard tells you he got XX cord on his PU.
A tape and a button box will tell.
I got a ton of work to do but I'm just to tired, couple hours and it's nap time. and since I'm the only one with a driver's license, I have taxi duty. I hate shoping.
Gotta run, the "Lady" has to go shoping, that's good for at least three hours.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I didn't even notice the pull behind camper the first time. You could go out and scrounge for a couple of days until the truck is full and stay in the camper.



I wish LOL
That one's polly gone back to Euroland


----------



## MustangMike

Pirat, I'll let U know after I load it in the trailer, that will give me a good idea. That pile is 5' high.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> Hauled the wood out with my ATV and "tunnel rat" trailer, works great in narrow paths.



I had a similar "tunnel rat" trailer become a piece of scrap metal in 36ft! Guess I don't live on a golf course.

My Bush Burro surprises me everyday, I have tried but would need a crane to load something big enough to overload it.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't use it on golf courses, and I've re-enforced the crap out of it, but it goes where no other trailer I have will go. It is nice to know that wherever the ATV can go, it will go, no worry about it hanging up. It is great for threading through the trees in heavily wooded lots.

The downside is, it does not hold a lot, but I figure it is equal to 3 or 4 wheel barrows, and I don't have to push it.

And when I am on the lawn, the wide tires don't dig it up.


----------



## Ambull01

I need to go scrounging tomorrow and blow off some steam. Had to go to Baltimore for about a week as a show of force. That whole operation was the biggest cluster youknowwhat I've ever seen. I'm going to fire up the Makita and swing the Fiskars until all my rage disappears.


----------



## Wayne68

We are finally getting some great scrounging weather up here. A local farmer wanted this tree cut down on his fence line so after we had all the small bits cleaned up and hauled to the front of the work area, I brought in the heavy equipment to pull the last piece up. The tractor was spinning out trying to move this piece so I chained it to the pintle hitch and got it out of the field , worked awesome.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I need to go scrounging tomorrow and blow off some steam. Had to go to Baltimore for about a week as a show of force. That whole operation was the biggest cluster youknowwhat I've ever seen. I'm going to fire up the Makita and swing the Fiskars until all my rage disappears.



Well thank you for being there to support and protect the true Americans who arent part of the mindless BS

Maybe you can fell a few trees with that new axe


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Well thank you for being there to support and protect the true Americans who arent part of the mindless BS
> 
> Maybe you can fell a few trees with that new axe



Well I think I'll be back in that city shortly. This time I'm going to a few things with me just in case. We had no riot gear, no radios to communicate with the different squads, no batons, no helmets with face shields, etc. I don't really see an end to this kind of stuff anytime soon. 

Yep, thanks again. This is the first double bit ax I've handled. At first I thought the design was a bit silly. Now that I've handled one, I must say I like the balance/heft.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Well I think I'll be back in that city shortly. This time I'm going to a few things with me just in case. We had no riot gear, no radios to communicate with the different squads, no batons, no helmets with face shields, etc. I don't really see an end to this kind of stuff anytime soon.
> 
> Yep, thanks again. This is the first double bit ax I've handled. At first I thought the design was a bit silly. Now that I've handled one, I must say I like the balance/heft.



...Ambull01, are you active or reserve? As well what rank, how many yrs in? Curious, don't mean to derail anything.


----------



## USMC615

Wayne68 said:


> View attachment 423218
> 
> 
> We are finally getting some great scrounging weather up here. A local farmer wanted this tree cut down on his fence line so after we had all the small bits cleaned up and hauled to the front of the work area, I brought in the heavy equipment to pull the last piece up. The tractor was spinning out trying to move this piece so I chained it to the pintle hitch and got it out of the field , worked awesome.



...bringing in the heavy guns...looks like a 2-1/2 ton. If that want get it done, don't know what will.


----------



## benp

I'm down visiting my parents in Kentucky. My dad said to bring "a" saw along to cut up some trees he dropped. Perfect. Wood for the Firepit!!! 

When I started. 



When I was done 




The neighbor came over to see what was going on because he said it sounded like I was in his yard. Lol


----------



## MustangMike

Question: How high of a fence can a deer jump?

Answer: I don't know, but even not particularly large ones can clear 5'.

I have my back yard fenced in, mostly with 5' high wire fence, for the dogs. So, the wife & I were surprised to see two deer (not especially large) in our back yard after dinner. I went out on the back deck to watch them, and the neighbor's diagonally in back of me were also on their deck watching them.

They trotted back and forth for a few minutes, then one of them tried to clear the 5' wire fence, but got temporarily hung up, then flopped over. The second one followed and just cleanly went over the fence. Neither one looked to be full grown, although sometimes even the full grown ones around here don't look too big. It was interesting to watch. I'm surprised the dog smell in conjunction with the fence did not keep them out.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Question: How high of a fence can a deer jump?
> 
> Answer: I don't know, but even not particularly large ones can clear 5'.
> 
> I have my back yard fenced in, mostly with 5' high wire fence, for the dogs. So, the wife & I were surprised to see two deer (not especially large) in our back yard after dinner. I went out on the back deck to watch them, and the neighbor's diagonally in back of me were also on their deck watching them.
> 
> They trotted back and forth for a few minutes, then one of them tried to clear the 5' wire fence, but got temporarily hung up, then flopped over. The second one followed and just cleanly went over the fence. Neither one looked to be full grown, although sometimes even the full grown ones around here don't look too big. It was interesting to watch. I'm surprised the dog smell in conjunction with the fence did not keep them out.



When I was a teen, I saw an adult buck, full rack, clear with room to spare a bush that was way over my head. I mean right in front of me, I had stopped as I heard something running my way. He was good enough, he spotted me in mid air, and when he hit the ground, had already adjusted himself so he landed 90 degrees from his mid air position, so he could run away at a tangent, and not keep coming my way.

I was impressed, guessing 7-8 foot bush.

Of course a few of my barn cats have been able to do a standing still jump to the top of a six foot tall big water tank I have. I have read big cats (like tigers, etc) can do near 20 foot if they want to and are motivated. (not sure on that, just what I have read)

also seen giant manta rays get clear out of the water, that's pretty spiffy, them boys are hugemongous!

Funniest animal big jump I ever saw, I am working on a boat, taking a leak over the gunwale at night. Standing next to the drop in stabilizer while it is in the rack. Our waterline was around 8 foot, stabilizer a couple feet above that. they look like.hmm..steel airplane looking things, they drop in the water at the end of the boom and "stabilize" the rolling. Anywho, standing there taking care of biz, BONG..a flying fish smacks into the stabilizer at bookin it speed, and lands at my feet, proly the worst headache evah. I put him back over the side.

edit: looked it up, 35-45 MPH in the air for those flying fish.


----------



## Marshy

No scrounging for me yet. Trying to get my truck back together mow the lawn and keep splitting firewood that I already have. The truck is a learning experience in itself. This is the first time I've been this far into an 8 cyl engine. Heads are off and got one cleaned up so far. Next stop will be the head shop for a magnaflux test and flatness check. Once he's got them flat and determines no cracks and if my seats and valves are ok the heads will go back together. If the seats need more than a lap I will get some over sized valves for the intake.

So far what I've learned about my truck is it's a GM 350 bored 0.03 over, has casting #416 heads off a 305 (59cc chambers), and has dished pistons so the compression isn't too high. At this point I'm heavily considering 3 upgrades before this goes back together. 1) more agressive cam, 2) long tube headers, 3) aluminum dual plane intake manifold. 
At this point I'm considering taking the rest of the engine out of the truck so I can put the cam in rather than taking out he radiator and from clip. Then I could install the headers easier too and degrease and paint the engine.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Question: How high of a fence can a deer jump?
> 
> Answer: I don't know, but even not particularly large ones can clear 5'.
> 
> I have my back yard fenced in, mostly with 5' high wire fence, for the dogs. So, the wife & I were surprised to see two deer (not especially large) in our back yard after dinner. I went out on the back deck to watch them, and the neighbor's diagonally in back of me were also on their deck watching them.
> 
> They trotted back and forth for a few minutes, then one of them tried to clear the 5' wire fence, but got temporarily hung up, then flopped over. The second one followed and just cleanly went over the fence. Neither one looked to be full grown, although sometimes even the full grown ones around here don't look too big. It was interesting to watch. I'm surprised the dog smell in conjunction with the fence did not keep them out.


I watched a tv show one time and they were at an orchard in NY state. the whole place was fenced with 10-12 foot high fence. they show a deer standing beside it and go right over it. amazing.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> ...Ambull01, are you active or reserve? As well what rank, how many yrs in? Curious, don't mean to derail anything.



Neither. I'm in the National Guard now. I believe they are the only branch that can be activated by the governor. Served four years active Marine Corps and eight years Guard. E7.


----------



## MustangMike

UNEXPECTED FIND

So I loaded 1/2 cord of that Silver Maple in the trailer and brought it to my daughter, and still had a good bit left over. The the wife says to me, now that we can see that ugly tree with no top covered in vines, why don't you take that eyesore down. There used to be two of them, both Ash, both covered in vines. The other one blew down in a storm a couple of years ago, and the wood was totally worthless, so I figure this one is also. It has been topless, dead & covered with vines for years. So imagine my surprise when I cut into it, and it was pretty darn solid! It was the last thing I expected! Had to put up with a lot of tangled vines, was like a jungle, but at least I got some nice wood out of it.

044#2 got the call, and that 24" bar was just right for the stumping! Also used the tunnel rat trailer to get it out of there, looks just like a Golf Course, doesn't it???


----------



## stihly dan

That is a crap load of ugly vines. Glad we don't have those around here.


----------



## Eagleknight

This will probably be my last scrounge for awhile. I was back at the guys property that took out all the trees in his backyard. I cut up the two I downed last weekend. Both were nice and straight and will split up nicely. I know one was hackberry, but not sure on the other one. I snapped a picture. Kinda looks like some pictures of black gum bark I have seen. Might just be ash because it was on the way out. I cut everything up onsite today. Didn't even make a full load. That does it for this location and after pulling 3 loads from my neighbor Thursday I am running out of room and need to process. I also threw in a pic of the stump. I haven't cut down a tree lately. How's it look.


----------



## MustangMike

I think it is mostly invasive species we never used to have either. They grow like weeds and they are a pain in the neck. There seem to be a lot of "pockets" of infestation. Some trails on public land have become impassible due to them, especially when a vine infested tree falls across the path. Between the vines & the prickers, there are some sections of public land you want to hunt that you just can't get to. No power equipment allowed, and you would be there all week with hand tools. I've resorted to packing a folding hand saw and clippers in my hunting vest so I don't get trapped.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, that looks like Ash to me.


----------



## Eagleknight

Speaking of vines that property I was on had a lot of wild grape vines. Last week I took a video of about a 3 inch one that was cut off in the winter. It was pouring out water like a drip or two a second and had a small area muddy and wet around it. First time I saw that.


----------



## svk

Cut a load from the scrounge site near my house. Mixture of elm, cherry, oak, box elder and mystery wood. The load was heaped pretty well but I dropped a good wheelbarrow load at a friends place on my way home.


----------



## Erik B

Eagleknight said:


> Speaking of vines that property I was on had a lot of wild grape vines. Last week I took a video of about a 3 inch one that was cut off in the winter. It was pouring out water like a drip or two a second and had a small area muddy and wet around it. First time I saw that.


We have a lot of grape vines around here and when they are cut, especially in the spring, water pours out of them.


----------



## dancan

I did some easy scrounging today , backed up to the pile that my friend's son blocked up for me 







What a great kid LOL
Got a fast load and went home .











After supper I moved some wood from the driveway to the back yard , found this chit under the wood .


----------



## stihly dan

Small scrounge today. 4 4X12 pallets. Perfect for stacking.


----------



## Eagleknight

I split that stuff I cut earlier today right from the trailer. One less time to handle it.


----------



## Axfarmer

I brought home a full trailer of oak today and I'm headed back on Mother's Day to fill my trailer again!


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> I did some easy scrounging today , backed up to the pile that my friend's son blocked up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great kid LOL
> Got a fast load and went home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After supper I moved some wood from the driveway to the back yard , found this chit under the wood .


BLACK CROWN IN A CAN?!?!!??! SERIOUSLY?????

NO WAY!!!!! Canucks get all the cool stuff. Milk in a bag, codeine over the counter, Black crown in a can, plastic copenhagen cans......I tell ya.

Dan, seriously, you need to email that mini van manufacturer your hauling pictures. They need to hook you up somehow.

I can see it now.....

(Begin Don Lafontaine)

In a world.....Where you need the room to haul your child's hockey gear to the next game.....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp (record needle scratching)...SCREW THAT NOISE SON!!!!!.......WE'RE HAULING WOOD!!!!!!!

(End Don LaFontaine)

(Fade with Dan rodeoing the UTE down a logging trail with half a spruce hanging out the back.. Airborne UTE optional)


----------



## wudpirat

Still scrounging, dribbles and drabs, a P/U load at a time.
Some birch and what maybe butternut or walnut that had a free wood sign on it.
Bucked it as it came off the tailgate and piled it as I needed the truck for some apple wood.
That was also free and even had help loading it.
I split the apple as it came off the tail gate and into my trailer to be stacked. What PIA to split.
Filled the trailer, the rest went onto the ground to be picked up and stacked later.
Gotta have an empty truck, you never know when the next load comes along
WX was great but did raise a sweat, had forgoten how quick you heat up at 75 degrees.
Take it easy old guy and drink lots of water, ain't no wood worth a heart atack/stroke.
My blood pressure is low, 121/61 but I am 80 1/2 years old so I still have tobe careful.
Guys at the saw shop are amazed I still I run a chainsaw at my age.
Sure do, from my baby 32cc Tanaka up to Big Joe Dolmar 7900 with the 32" bar if needed.
Big problem is the knees, elastic braces and my logger boots helps a lot.
Still have those pine logs across the road. Got half bucked and only four left. The bark is slipping so it's almost dry.
I like dry, no sense hauling all that water in the fresh wood.
Scroung on guys, winter is only six months away.


----------



## blades

Winter 6 mo. away ? Heck haven't even shut the stove down yet- 30 deg predicted for middle of week evening low.


----------



## dancan

This week just gone is the first week that I'm done with a continuous burn but still fire up the furnace in the morning , might have been 45 yesterday , 75 today and 54 tomorrow with 30's at night , so fir , spruce and popple close by for that fast burn 
I did start putting my scrounged wood away today , moved all the softwood from my driveway to the racks for the summer , a little over a cord so far for next fall , I'd have more but it went up in smoke LOL


----------



## dancan

Wudpirat , my wife's grandfather was still putting in his garden at 85 , I have a customer that still goes mackerel fishing , cleans and puts them in his smokehouse , bags and them does a loop to sell them (best I've ever had) , he's passed 90 and still going , his mother made it just passed 104 , my grandmother is 91 and still lives at home .... 
I hate to tell you but you polly got another 20+ years to go so you'd better stock up , hate to see a fella get caught short on wood because he was lazy .


----------



## JB Weld

I scored a trailer load of free pallets and spent this afternoon lining them up in the "new" woodshed. I also got last years left over firewood stacked in there(~ a cord). Now I need to get serious about scrounging. I still have to get an additional two cord split and stacked so I can be ready for the winter. I have a small pile of rounds waiting to be split, and I have 4 small oak trees to drop on my place. There is still a TON of available wood on the ground from last years tornado, so I just need to focus and "Git Er Done!"


----------



## zogger

JB Weld said:


> I scored a trailer load of free pallets and spent this afternoon lining them up in the "new" woodshed. I also got last years left over firewood stacked in there(~ a cord). Now I need to get serious about scrounging. I still have to get an additional two cord split and stacked so I can be ready for the winter. I have a small pile of rounds waiting to be split, and I have 4 small oak trees to drop on my place. There is still a TON of available wood on the ground from last years tornado, so I just need to focus and "Git Er Done!"



Yep, git er done! About the onliest silver lining to tornadoes, firewood all over.


----------



## stihly dan

87* here today, damn it's hot, had a fire just the other day. Spring is definitely in the air. Looks like I will get a good cherry crop in this year, been bad the last few. I counted 8 bumbles, 6 honey bees flying around in the flowers.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Let's go RANGERS!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Let's go RANGERS!


I root for NY teams as I lived there but there's a player from my hometown on the Caps.


----------



## MechanicMatt

This game is giving me heart burn


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and sorry steve, but screw the caps


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh and sorry steve, but screw the caps


I didn't say I was rooting for them


----------



## stihly dan

I have never rooted for a new York team! can't imagine every doing it either. Wait, I did root for Buffalo 3 of the 4 times they were in the super bowl. But that doesn't count as New York.


----------



## Ambull01

Not firewood scrounging related but it's a scrounge type idea/question nonetheless. 

Since you guys are hard core scroungers, any of you use rain barrels to water your veggies/plants? I have two plastic 55 gallon barrels that I'm going to use to collect rainwater from my downspouts. I'm going to need several more barrels to and connect them to make multiple storage for overflow. Now on to what I've been pondering. I want to employ a drip irrigation system to water my veggies and flower beds. At first I was thinking of cutting holes out of barrels to insert a hand operated pump to draw the rain water out. A hand operated pump's not going to work with a drip irrigation system so this leaves me with an electric or solar powered pump. Gravity fed system is not feasible.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Not firewood scrounging related but it's a scrounge type idea/question nonetheless.
> 
> Since you guys are hard core scroungers, any of you use rain barrels to water your veggies/plants? I have two plastic 55 gallon barrels that I'm going to use to collect rainwater from my downspouts. I'm going to need several more barrels to and connect them to make multiple storage for overflow. Now on to what I've been pondering. I want to employ a drip irrigation system to water my veggies and flower beds. At first I was thinking of cutting holes out of barrels to insert a hand operated pump to draw the rain water out. A hand operated pump's not going to work with a drip irrigation system so this leaves me with an electric or solar powered pump. Gravity fed system is not feasible.


How far do you need to move the water from the barrels to the garden?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> How far do you need to move the water from the barrels to the garden?



Veggie garden is right along the side of my house so not far. Flower beds are about 50 feet or so. Although I could just place a rain barrel at the front of the house as well. I'm thinking a sump pump I could drop in the barrels will be the easiest and most economical solution right?


----------



## svk

Wayne (who also do sump pumps) make pumps specifically for purposes such as this. Check out hardware or home improvement store.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Wayne (who also do sump pumps) make pumps specifically for purposes such as this. Check out hardware or home improvement store.



Or a small gas powered trash pump. 

We've made skating rinks in the winter on the lake with one a few times. 

Punch a hole in the ice. Drop intake in, garden hose on discharge and flood the skating area. 

Same principle. Drop intake into barrel, garden hose on discharge and water away


----------



## Erik B

I would guess a sump pump would give too high a water flow for a drip system.


----------



## benp

Oops, I didn't see the part about wanting a drip system.


----------



## SteveSS

Why would a gravity system not work? If you have your rain barrels stacked and interconnected, and plumb in a water spigot to the bottom barrel, would the weight of the water provide enough pressure to do what you're trying to do? Have you considered soaker hose in place of the drip type system?


----------



## tla100

My buddy works at a machine shop and gets the "broken" coolant pumps on milling machines and lathes. Works well for him.


----------



## Oldman47

Why not set up a small tank on the roof so that you can get enough head pressure for the emitters to work? That way you could pump up from the rain butts and then shut the pump 0ff and just let the system work.


----------



## JB Weld

You will not need to get your barrels up very high to have enough head pressure for a gravity fed system. Stack up up a couple or three layers of cinder-blocks for the barrels to sit on. They will have no problem holding the weight of a full 55 gal barrel. Tap the barrel with a sillcock spigot and you should be in business for a drip/trickle irrigation on that garden.


----------



## macattack_ga

Pumps would be a pain.
Elevate the barrels and install bulkhead tank fittings.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Why would a gravity system not work? If you have your rain barrels stacked and interconnected, and plumb in a water spigot to the bottom barrel, would the weight of the water provide enough pressure to do what you're trying to do? Have you considered soaker hose in place of the drip type system?



From what I've read, the barrels would need to be elevated about 30 feet in the air to build up enough pressure. I'll have to look into a soaker hose.



Oldman47 said:


> Why not set up a small tank on the roof so that you can get enough head pressure for the emitters to work? That way you could pump up from the rain butts and then shut the pump 0ff and just let the system work.



That might work. Roof is about 30+ feet high so that should be ample pressure. What do you mean by rain butts? I'm really liking your idea. Going to research if it will be feasible.



JB Weld said:


> You will not need to get your barrels up very high to have enough head pressure for a gravity fed system. Stack up up a couple or three layers of cinder-blocks for the barrels to sit on. They will have no problem holding the weight of a full 55 gal barrel. Tap the barrel with a sillcock spigot and you should be in business for a drip/trickle irrigation on that garden.



I hope you're right. From what I've read elevated the barrels will not make a huge difference in pressure unless you raise them really high. Supposedly you gain 0.433 PSI from every foot that the barrel is raised. 

http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gravity-flow-rain-barrel-drip-systems/


----------



## Marshy

FYI, for every 27.67" you raise it you get 1 psi pressure... Not sure what you guys are talkin about. Got some catchup to do I guess.

If the barrel if approximately 3' deep of water you will have 1.5 psi with it full. Elevate it 3' off the ground and you would have another 1.5 psi. As the water drains you will still have 1.5 psi once the water is about to run out.


----------



## zogger

Even at real low pressure it seems like it should drip out, as long as the ultimate drip point is downhill from the barrel.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> FYI, for every 27.67" you raise it you get 1 psi pressure... Not sure what you guys are talkin about. Got some catchup to do I guess.
> 
> If the barrel if approximately 3' deep of water you will have 1.5 psi with it full. Elevate it 3' off the ground and you would have another 1.5 psi. As the water drains you will still have 1.5 psi once the water is about to run out.



Please don't get all physics geek on me again. I'm trying to keep it simple lol. Just got that 0.433 PSI figure from sites like ones below.

http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/automatic-rain-barrel-irrigation/
http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/gravity-feed-drip-system-s/8317.htm
http://www.rationalresponders.com/forum/34035
http://rainbarrelman.com/faq.htm
http://www.searshomes.org/index.php...-things-i-learned-about-harvesting-rainwater/


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Even at real low pressure it seems like it should drip out, as long as the ultimate drip point is downhill from the barrel.



Yeah I think it will. I've never researched irrigation systems before so this is all new. Sounds like the drip irrigation systems use some type of gizmo that slowly releases water and tries to make the output uniform across the length of hose. For that to work you need a certain amount of pressure to get uniform drips or some crap like that. I'm starting to over think the whole watering thing now.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Oh wait a minute, I think those sites have it wrong. Sounds more like the size of container is what really creates the pressure. So a water tower doesn't create a massive amount of pressure because it is X feet above ground, it creates the pressure because it is X feet tall. Maybe?


Height of water column is what matters.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Height of water column is what matters.



Damn it, you quoted my post before I deleted the original!!!! lol

Anyway, I think I'll raise it about 3 ft and use either a drip system designed for rain barrels or buy a pump that attaches to the outlet house. I want to hook up an automatic timer too. One less thing to remember.


----------



## Marshy

Svk is correct, height of the water is what gives the pressure. AFAIK the drip irrigation systems are passive (i.e. They are nothing but a hose with small holes in them), I don't know of any that use a pump, not to say they don't exist.


----------



## Oldman47

Ambull01 said:


> That might work. Roof is about 30+ feet high so that should be ample pressure. What do you mean by rain butts? I'm really liking your idea. Going to research if it will be feasible.
> 
> http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gravity-flow-rain-barrel-drip-systems/


If you look for information on line you will get more and better results calling it a rain butt instead of a rain barrel.


----------



## MustangMike

Wouldn't the right "wick" move the water up hill???


----------



## MustangMike

Went for a fairly aggressive bike ride with a couple of guys from Westchester Cycle that I had not ridden with before. My climbing strength is not at 100% yet, and my legs really know it right now, but at least I did well enough to be enthusiastically invited back! I also partly made up for it with my downhill on that aero frame, clocking over 48 MPH. It is always fun!

Unfortunately, there have been two serious accidents with cars & bikes near here in the last week. On bike rider was killed (on a road I ride on regularly) and in a separate incident another rider was seriously injured. Both incidents involve drivers who were impaired, in the middle of the day. It's a bit scary!


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike, I liked the effort you put in and the down hill in you last post. The part about the jack wagons in cars injuring riders is awful.


----------



## Marshy

Hey Mike, 
Check this out. 









I stayed with my S&BIL last weekend and he let me take his GT for a cruse. I have to say, that's a fun car and that 5.0 doesn't disappoint one but.


----------



## MustangMike

No, they are sweet! Very nice, my 70 Boss Mustang was that color.


----------



## Marshy

I have a short clip on a take off but my wife is yakin about being thrown around a little.


----------



## NSMaple1

Guy I know got himself a Rousch a couple years ago - very nice.


----------



## nomad_archer

So it's official. Finally finally finally found a scrounge. It is smallish and a little further away then I normally travel but desperation got the best of me. I need to run the saw!!!!! Cant wait to get out of work today and get the scrounge on!


----------



## MustangMike

I let a guy who is in the car auction business (a buyer & seller) drive my Mustang. He stated he has had Rouchs, Saleens and Steedas, but he said he liked the way mine was set up the best (Eibach Suspension, Whipple SC, Griggs Racing lower control arms & torque arm), etc. (He also races a Porche at the track).

That said, I wish I had that 5.0 instead of the 4.6. The SC makes up the difference in performance for me, but the 5.0 has 4V (instead of 3V) and a red line of 7,000 (instead of 6,250). I'm spitting out 530 Hp, but the same kit on the 5.0 puts out 724 Hp!!!!!!! That would be AWESOME!

But, I've been driving mine since 2006, the 5.0 wasn't available until 2011.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I let a guy who is in the car auction business (a buyer & seller) drive my Mustang. He stated he has had Rouchs, Saleens and Steedas, but he said he liked the way mine was set up the best (Eibach Suspension, Whipple SC, Griggs Racing lower control arms & torque arm), etc. (He also races a Porche at the track).
> 
> That said, I wish I had that 5.0 instead of the 4.6. The SC makes up the difference in performance for me, but the 5.0 has 4V (instead of 3V) and a red line of 7,000 (instead of 6,250). I'm spitting out 530 Hp, but the same kit on the 5.0 puts out 724 Hp!!!!!!! That would be AWESOME!
> 
> But, I've been driving mine since 2006, the 5.0 wasn't available until 2011.


There's a fix for that (wink). Crate motor.....


----------



## MustangMike

It would be nice, but right now I have 530 Hp and I PASS EMISSIONS! Sometimes, if it ain't broke, you don't fix it!

I have thought about it, but it would likely be cheaper to get the 5.0 car and sell mine. Think of it, the wiring harness is different, the computer is different, the tranny is different, etc. The swap would be too much.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Svk is correct, height of the water is what gives the pressure. AFAIK the drip irrigation systems are passive (i.e. They are nothing but a hose with small holes in them), I don't know of any that use a pump, not to say they don't exist.



From what I've read, a lot of the drip irrigation systems use emitters.
http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/drip-irrigation-emitters/

I guess you could just drill holes and maybe make the closest ones smaller then increase size gradually the further away from the barrel you go. Sounds like soaker hose and simple drilled "emitters" are the same thing.

Also, I finally found the comment that made me think about the water tower lol. This is the site:
http://www.searshomes.org/index.php...-things-i-learned-about-harvesting-rainwater/

Go to the comment made on May 7 2013. Is he right? 

Actually, the more I think about it the more I believe he's wrong. If you raise the rain butt/barrel higher and place the spigot/exit centered on the bottom of said barrel it will basically be water tower. If I do what Oldman recommended (placing a water tank on the roof or just elevate it) and pumping water from barrel to tank it will become a water tower. That's my thoughts anyway. 



Oldman47 said:


> If you look for information on line you will get more and better results calling it a rain butt instead of a rain barrel.



Will do. thanks

Now back to keeping this thread about scrounging. Been a couple weeks sine I've ran the Makita (stupid Baltimore). Going to use the rest of my pre-mixed fuel this weekend.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It would be nice, but right now I have 530 Hp and I PASS EMISSIONS! Sometimes, if it ain't broke, you don't fix it!
> 
> I have thought about it, but it would likely be cheaper to get the 5.0 car and sell mine. Think of it, the wiring harness is different, the computer is different, the tranny is different, etc. The swap would be too much.


Forgot about you needing annual inspections....thats a deal changer....

Can you bore the 4.6 very far? Also any chance for aftermarket heads or porting to open things up a bit?


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I let a guy who is in the car auction business (a buyer & seller) drive my Mustang. He stated he has had Rouchs, Saleens and Steedas, but he said he liked the way mine was set up the best (Eibach Suspension, Whipple SC, Griggs Racing lower control arms & torque arm), etc. (He also races a Porche at the track).
> 
> That said, I wish I had that 5.0 instead of the 4.6. The SC makes up the difference in performance for me, but the 5.0 has 4V (instead of 3V) and a red line of 7,000 (instead of 6,250). I'm spitting out 530 Hp, but the same kit on the 5.0 puts out 724 Hp!!!!!!! That would be AWESOME!
> 
> But, I've been driving mine since 2006, the 5.0 wasn't available until 2011.


Mike, the dash shows a 7K red line but I'll be damned if it seemed to be limited to 6.5K. I tested it a few times and seemed to fall short of the line. I think it has somethin like 420ish hp but it also has a cold air intake and the baffles pulled on the mufflers. I like chevy but would not pass on a car like that.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> From what I've read, a lot of the drip irrigation systems use emitters.
> http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/drip-irrigation-emitters/
> 
> I guess you could just drill holes and maybe make the closest ones smaller then increase size gradually the further away from the barrel you go. Sounds like soaker hose and simple drilled "emitters" are the same thing.
> 
> Also, I finally found the comment that made me think about the water tower lol. This is the site:
> http://www.searshomes.org/index.php...-things-i-learned-about-harvesting-rainwater/
> 
> Go to the comment made on May 7 2013. Is he right?


No, the guy is wrong. The guy doesn't know what he's talking about. I've studied fluid dynamics and pressure depends on height of water column. 

You put the barrel 30' in the air and hook a hose to it you will have 30' of water column and since 1psi = 27.68" column you end up with 13 psi. You will lose some pressure because the hose has losses and a 1/2" garden hose is only .78 sq-in.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> No, the guy is wrong. The guy doesn't know what he's talking about. I've studied fluid dynamics and pressure depends on height of water column.
> 
> You put the barrel 30' in the air and hook a hose to it you will have 30' of water column and since 1psi = 27.68" column you end up with 13 psi. You will lose some pressure because the hose has losses and a 1/2" garden hose is only .78 sq-in.



That's it, I'm going to dedicate some of my precious time to studying/learning physics. At least the basics. 

Have you or svk banned anyone yet?


----------



## Marshy

Just spammers. It's like shooting frogs in a pond. Fun for a little while.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Have you or svk banned anyone yet?


Between the nicer weather over the last few weeks and the mod squad increasing threefold over night people have been pretty well behaved around here.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Between the nicer weather over the last few weeks and the mod squad increasing threefold over night people have been pretty well behaved around here.


...ain't that the damn truth!! Lol. I think most folks minds and time are a little more occupied now.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, if I did anything, it would be change the rods & pistons so it would rev higher & develop more power, does not really need a larger bore. The rods are powdered metal, like diesel engine rods. They can take a lot of torque, but not RPMs. I hit that rev limiter so quick in 1st & 2nd it is shameful! (and it dead stops you) The power band is still climbing at red line.

Marshy, the 4.6 & 5.0 also have cross bolted mains, just like the old 427 Ford engines, a very strong setup. In addition to the great performance, they hold up well. The 5.0 is a light aluminum block engine with 4 valves / cylinder with variable cam timing & cross bolted mains, what is not to like???

Shame it is not giving you the advertised RPMs. (The new Boss had a 7,500 red line)


----------



## nomad_archer

OK OK just so you don't think I just post about exercise, guns, hunting and fishing. Small scrounge tonight to break the ice for the year. I got a 4x8 trailer of wood. I think it is ash. Dead and it is still heavy. Good scrounge to ease into the season. Needed the 20" bar for the majority of it.


----------



## MustangMike

I like those wheelbarrow handles! Good for pulling it backwards.


----------



## Zale

nomad_archer said:


> OK OK just so you don't think I just post about exercise, guns, hunting and fishing. Small scrounge tonight to break the ice for the year. I got a 4x8 trailer of wood. I think it is ash. Dead and it is still heavy. Good scrounge to ease into the season. Needed the 20" bar for the majority of it.




Not ash. Think Norway maple. IMO.


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking the same thing, but did not want to make the call from pics.


----------



## nomad_archer

The wheelbarrow handles are great. I keep replacing the tub with a new one every year or two. 

Got the load split with the hydo today. Wow is the 11 second cycle time great.


----------



## MustangMike

Which hydro U got, 11 sec is fast! (mine is 13 sec and I think it is fast).


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> SVK, if I did anything, it would be change the rods & pistons so it would rev higher & develop more power, does not really need a larger bore. The rods are powdered metal, like diesel engine rods. They can take a lot of torque, but not RPMs. I hit that rev limiter so quick in 1st & 2nd it is shameful! (and it dead stops you) The power band is still climbing at red line.
> 
> Marshy, the 4.6 & 5.0 also have cross bolted mains, just like the old 427 Ford engines, a very strong setup. In addition to the great performance, they hold up well. The 5.0 is a light aluminum block engine with 4 valves / cylinder with variable cam timing & cross bolted mains, what is not to like???
> 
> Shame it is not giving you the advertised RPMs. (The new Boss had a 7,500 red line)


The rev limiter does stop you dead. It's a shame they make it like that instead of the old way where you could just keep bouncing off it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Farmer Steve pointed me in the direction of the Dirty Hands Tools 22 ton. That was the first time I was able to put a little time on it since I picked it up in November. The hydro did not disappoint. The cycle time is great. The motor is surprisingly quite but it is still new and hasn't broken in yet. 

Technically on the spec sheet the cycle time is 10.9 sec. All I know is it was way way faster then my buddies 27 ton "commercial" cub cadet. There is nothing commercial about a cub cadet that's for sure. Thing is always broken.


----------



## nomad_archer

Zale said:


> Not ash. Think Norway maple. IMO.





MustangMike said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but did not want to make the call from pics.



After comparing with some ash I recently cut and a little google magic I believe both of you are correct. The heart wood was not nearly as white as the ash I recently cut. Norway maple is a new one for me. It will burn just the same. Today Zale and Mike win the identification award with nothing but crummy pictures to work off of.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Farmer Steve pointed me in the direction of the Dirty Hands Tools 22 ton. That was the first time I was able to put a little time on it since I picked it up in November. The hydro did not disappoint. The cycle time is great. The motor is surprisingly quite but it is still new and hasn't broken in yet.
> 
> Technically on the spec sheet the cycle time is 10.9 sec. All I know is it was way way faster then my buddies 27 ton "commercial" cub cadet. There is nothing commercial about a cub cadet that's for sure. Thing is always broken.


glad you like it NA. i keep eyeing one up at the one lowes i go to. still have my buddies here to use though. BTW ya missed a good GTG last sat. there is rumor of one possibly in the fall. now back to hunting. did ya get a longbeard yet ?


----------



## nomad_archer

Ahhh no long beard yet. Three days at my cabin yielded no bird sightings but lots of gobbling. Last weekend my cousin got a bird out of my spot at the cabin. I will be hunting middle creek game lands tomorrow and maybe Saturday looking for a bird. I never hunted up there or walked in the woods up there so it should be interesting to go in blind and try to figure everything out but that is the fun of it. Might find a new place to hunt, you never know.

A fall get together would be great. I hope they try to keep it out of late October/November as that is prime time archery season. Heck we could move the GTG in the spring a week or two either way and I would be there. I like you guys and saws but hunting wins every time. Oh and last weekend was mothers day and there is no way I am getting out of that, my wife would end me where I stand if I tried.

As for the DHT splitter pick one up around black Friday when they go on sale. I was able to get Lowes to price match the tractor supply county line price. Then the lady at lowes took another $25 off. I just asked and may have caught the right person at the right time but it worked out for me. Just make sure to take a set of wrenches with you to make sure all of the bolts are tight before you hook it on the truck and bring it home. Mine had a few loose bolts that were missed by the skilled labor that puts them together at the store.


----------



## MustangMike

Also check out the Countyline (TS), I have no complaints, and it has a nice log holder feature (the round wood centers itself). It goes through anything!

I did tighten the bolt on the hydro oil reservoir, and the 8 allen head bolts on the pump, as they were seeping a bit. It is all dry now. Other than that, it was all put together well.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Ahhh no long beard yet. Three days at my cabin yielded no bird sightings but lots of gobbling. Last weekend my cousin got a bird out of my spot at the cabin. I will be hunting middle creek game lands tomorrow and maybe Saturday looking for a bird. I never hunted up there or walked in the woods up there so it should be interesting to go in blind and try to figure everything out but that is the fun of it. Might find a new place to hunt, you never know.
> 
> A fall get together would be great. I hope they try to keep it out of late October/November as that is prime time archery season. Heck we could move the GTG in the spring a week or two either way and I would be there. I like you guys and saws but hunting wins every time. Oh and last weekend was mothers day and there is no way I am getting out of that, my wife would end me where I stand if I tried.
> 
> As for the DHT splitter pick one up around black Friday when they go on sale. I was able to get Lowes to price match the tractor supply county line price. Then the lady at lowes took another $25 off. I just asked and may have caught the right person at the right time but it worked out for me. Just make sure to take a set of wrenches with you to make sure all of the bolts are tight before you hook it on the truck and bring it home. Mine had a few loose bolts that were missed by the skilled labor that puts them together at the store.


have seen a few tom's across the street last week in the evening. there is a nice ladder stand there and i may think about using the crossbow.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> The wheelbarrow handles are great. I keep replacing the tub with a new one every year or two.
> 
> Got the load split with the hydo today. Wow is the 11 second cycle time great.



I keep hearing the word hydro. Aren't all log splitters considered a hydro? Or is there something that separates a good hydro from a mediocre model?


----------



## macattack_ga

Ambull01 said:


> I keep hearing the word hydro. Aren't all log splitters considered a hydro? Or is there something that separates a good hydro from a mediocre model?


There is such a thing as kinetic splitters too.


----------



## Ambull01

macattack_ga said:


> There is such a thing as kinetic splitters too.



I see. Just read about a kinetic vs hydro splitter. Thanks


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> I see. Just read about a kinetic vs hydro splitter. Thanks


we had both at the GTG last weekend. a super split and a timberwolf for guys to see and operate. both did a decent job of making little ones out of big ones.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> have seen a few tom's across the street last week in the evening. there is a nice ladder stand there and i may think about using the crossbow.



Go get them. Starting next Monday you can hunt them until dark. At this point I hope I get to see a bird this year. If not it wont before lack of trying.


----------



## olyman

Marshy, the 4.6 & 5.0 also have cross bolted mains, just like the old 427 Ford engines, a very strong setup. In addition to the great performance, they hold up well. The 5.0 is a light aluminum block engine with 4 valves / cylinder with variable cam timing & cross bolted mains, what is not to like???

[/QUOTE]
the 406 engine was the FIRST FACTORY 4 bolt main bolt block.........


----------



## MustangMike

You are correct, the 406 was part of the evolution from the 390 to 427 (they all have the same stroke, just different bore size). (Note: They are cross bolted, not just 4 bolt, 2 down & 2 horizontal through the engine skirt). A stroked 406 resulted in the 428, but it did not have cross bolted mains and was externally balanced, so they did not hold up as well as a 427. I think there were also a few early 427s that were not cross bolted (same with 406).

Also, I think the 427 was the only one with a "side oiler" block, all the oil went to the bearings, you could not run a hydraulic cam. In addition, the piston pins in a 427 were not offset, it did not idle as smooth, but stood up to high RPM better.

Conversely, the 410 Mercury engine was a 390 bore with a 428 crank (stroke). Most 428s produced were PI (Police Interceptor) and were designed for torque and had 390 heads. The 428 CJ head had ports from a 427 medium riser, and combustion chamber and valves from a 427 low riser. (The medium riser & high riser valves would not fit in the smaller 428 bore).

My 427 short block had the low riser pistons, so I ran 428 CJ heads on it. (The Med/High riser pistons were pop up to accommodate the larger chamber of the Med/High riser heads).


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> we had both at the GTG last weekend. a super split and a timberwolf for guys to see and operate. both did a decent job of making little ones out of big ones.



Sounds like it will be a hydro for me when I'm ready to purchase. I don't really need the speed of a kinetic since I'm not doing this commercially.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You are correct, the 406 was part of the evolution from the 390 to 427 (they all have the same stroke, just different bore size). (Note: They are cross bolted, not just 4 bolt, 2 down & 2 horizontal through the engine skirt). A stroked 406 resulted in the 428, but it did not have cross bolted mains and was externally balanced, so they did not hold up as well as a 427. I think there were also a few early 427s that were not cross bolted (same with 406).
> 
> Also, I think the 427 was the only one with a "side oiler" block, all the oil went to the bearings, you could not run a hydraulic cam. In addition, the piston pins in a 427 were not offset, it did not idle as smooth, but stood up to high RPM better.
> 
> Conversely, the 410 Mercury engine was a 390 bore with a 428 crank (stroke). Most 428s produced were PI (Police Interceptor) and were designed for torque and had 390 heads. The 428 CJ head had ports from a 427 medium riser, and combustion chamber and valves from a 427 low riser. (The medium riser & high riser valves would not fit in the smaller 428 bore).
> 
> My 427 short block had the low riser pistons, so I ran 428 CJ heads on it. (The Med/High riser pistons were pop up to accommodate the larger chamber of the Med/High riser heads).


I had an old ford truck with the "410" configuration and I think it was .030 over. Spirited motor too


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> You are correct, the 406 was part of the evolution from the 390 to 427 (they all have the same stroke, just different bore size). (Note: They are cross bolted, not just 4 bolt, 2 down & 2 horizontal through the engine skirt). A stroked 406 resulted in the 428, but it did not have cross bolted mains and was externally balanced, so they did not hold up as well as a 427. I think there were also a few early 427s that were not cross bolted (same with 406).
> 
> Also, I think the 427 was the only one with a "side oiler" block, all the oil went to the bearings, you could not run a hydraulic cam. In addition, the piston pins in a 427 were not offset, it did not idle as smooth, but stood up to high RPM better.
> 
> Conversely, the 410 Mercury engine was a 390 bore with a 428 crank (stroke). Most 428s produced were PI (Police Interceptor) and were designed for torque and had 390 heads. The 428 CJ head had ports from a 427 medium riser, and combustion chamber and valves from a 427 low riser. (The medium riser & high riser valves would not fit in the smaller 428 bore).
> 
> My 427 short block had the low riser pistons, so I ran 428 CJ heads on it. (The Med/High riser pistons were pop up to accommodate the larger chamber of the Med/High riser heads).


 I know,,but do you,,who did the 428 hop up??? and it wasn't the factory...


----------



## tla100

Is that the Hemi-spherical head?


----------



## MustangMike

I used to know this, was it Taska?


----------



## mainewoods

Turkey's anyone? The damn things are all over the place. I chase 'em off the lawn every day.


----------



## nomad_archer

That's it Clint. I am hunting off your porch. Can't find a turkey when I'm looking for one


----------



## mainewoods

Bring a trailer and you can take a load of wood back with you and call it a scrounge. Your choice of hardwood species. Tough for the wife to protest that trip.


----------



## JB Weld

Wow! That is like a turkey mother-load! 

That is Turkey Pornography fo sho!


----------



## svk

I wouldn't be purchasing much chicken from the grocery store if I lived at Clint's lol. 

With numbers like that I can imagine it would change from novelty to nuisance at some point.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, I think it is time we have a Fur & Feathers dinner at your place! Shows what a little feed can do, that is why hunting farms is so much more productive than hunting in the woods (but not always as rewarding).


----------



## Ryan Groat

I have been in Montenegro, Serbia, and Bosnia over the last week and I couldn't help myslef.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Clint, I think it is time we have a Fur & Feathers dinner at your place! Shows what a little feed can do, that is why hunting farms is so much more productive than hunting in the woods (but not always as rewarding).



I am one of those public land woods hunters. Makes it very tough sometimes. Now if I had access to a farm well.... I would hunt it and not worry about being a woods hunter.


----------



## MustangMike

Me too, but with all these TV shows encouraging people to bait, it seems to get harder each year. It has been several years since I have spotted a good rack on public land.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Me too, but with all these TV shows encouraging people to bait, it seems to get harder each year. It has been several years since I have spotted a good rack on public land.


Yes. Posers recommend baiting, big shock lol


If you put an average woodsman/fisherman against these TV show pros on neutral ground I'd bet who comes out on top more than half of the time. 

I've heard lots of stories how these "experts" paid huge huge money and hunted for weeks to get a respectable animal. 


End rant.


----------



## MustangMike

I even heard that Fred Bear used to have people drive game to him. And a lot of people I know who get real nice deer, someone else tells me how they bait, even when they deny it.


----------



## dancan

No turkeys up here except a few behind the steering wheel of a car .....
I did move a bunch of scrounged wood down to the woodshed to be put away , most of it was barkless , is it bad wood ?? Should I give it back ????


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> Turkey's anyone? The damn things are all over the place. I chase 'em off the lawn every day.
> 
> View attachment 424796




Pffffft , looks photochopped ........
To quote Abraham Lincoln in a famous speech he once wrote "Do not believe what thy eyes gaze upon on the internet " .


----------



## MustangMike

He says as he heats his brew on the hood!!!! Blasphemy!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, had some great wine the last few days. One of my clients produces it, a CA Red Zin. I don't like most Red Zins, they are too weak, but not his. Out of this world. Good thing he gives me a few bottles now & then, because at over $60 retail, I'm not buying them! (but they are really good!)


----------



## dancan

Don't worry Mike , I haven't made a convenient drink holder for that Bota yet LOL
That Bud is mighty tasty and 6% , it's on clearance though , doesn't sell well because it doesn't taste like Budweiser LOL


----------



## svk

A couple of splitting sessions at the cabin today yielded about a cord and a half. Here's what I did before dark (more down the hill).


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Me too, but with all these TV shows encouraging people to bait, it seems to get harder each year. It has been several years since I have spotted a good rack on public land.


I can't stand the shows. They encourage leasing and posting which will be the death of the sport. Mountain upon mountain at my cabin has been leased from the timber company and posted.

Now on public land in PA even in the mountains because of the antler restriction laws we are seeing good racks. Two guys got bucks of a lifetime in the last three years. So we at least have that. There aren't many deer in the mountains but the bucks are there.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Actually, had some great wine the last few days. One of my clients produces it, a CA Red Zin. I don't like most Red Zins, they are too weak, but not his. Out of this world. Good thing he gives me a few bottles now & then, because at over $60 retail, I'm not buying them! (but they are really good!)


Ever give any of that NY state wine a try? The wife and I have to drive up through the finger lakes region of NY state to visit friends in Rochester. The trip takes a long time since we stop at all of the wineries until my wife has had enough wine. I am the dd so I never know what she gets. But at $6-$11 a bottle she ends up with 3-4 cases of the best wine I ever had.


----------



## nomad_archer

By the way. I am out chasing the non existent turkeys again today. Didnt hear a thing yet and the green up is insane here.

The Skeeter's are killer today. At least I found an awesome maple with a big root flare to sit in. It is like a recliner. I may not see a turkey but with a 3:45 wake up call and 5:24 legal start time a nap may be eminent.


----------



## MustangMike

Finger lakes has a lot of good white wine, and a very few good reds, mostly Cab Franc or blends.

CA & WA still grow better Cab Sov & Merlot grapes.

Actually, the Cab Franc that does well in the fingerlakes (and here in Millbrook) is a red vine spliced to a white root.

While there, don't pass up the chance to hike Watkins Glenn. You will both really like it.


----------



## dancan

Pioneerguy600 cut open a couple of cul-de-sacs this week so we took a shot over this morning and collected some of the poles .






Jerry was the feller buncher , I was the choker chaser/skiddah operator today 
We hauled 5 full loads of mainly black spruce poles with a few pffftfirs .
Did a bit of exploring after we were finished .











Right some thick LOL
















Jerry is in all them pics LOL
May not look like much but we drug this stuff as we were exploring .






We found a ton of dead standing , leaning, dying spruce of all sizes and more than a dozen large hardwoods that need to be put out of their misery 

Gots to make a trail to get to the gold LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Finger lakes has a lot of good white wine, and a very few good reds, mostly Cab Franc or blends.
> 
> CA & WA still grow better Cab Sov & Merlot grapes.
> 
> Actually, the Cab Franc that does well in the fingerlakes (and here in Millbrook) is a red vine spliced to a white root.
> 
> While there, don't pass up the chance to hike Watkins Glenn. You will both really like it.



Ahhh Cav Sov and Merlot are not on my list of favorites. I will drink them but not go looking for them. My wife and I are in to semi-sweet/semi dry reds,whites, or blushes that part doesn't matter. There seems to be quite a few good ones in the finger lakes for our tastes. That is the fun thing about wine, something I think tastes like diesel fuel that next person will love. We both love Catawba which is why we put in a a small trellis last year to grow our own grapes and eventually try to turn it into wine. 

Funny you mention watkins glen, we are debating either this year or next year renting a cabin up there for a week and just enjoying the scenery, hiking, fishing. That trip is going to happen now 2 ways about then it is just a matter of when.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm gettin' pretty good at this photocrop stuff.


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty decent job of adding these trees into this clearing if I may say so. Makes it look like I have a lot of wood to cut.


----------



## dancan

Pffft , that ain't nuthin worth picture takin ...................................................................


----------



## dancan

Was out to try and get a trail to the leaners that we found yesterday so I left the trailer behind and loaded up .






I poked along in low gear following the edge of a clearcut and made it to the hardwoods .











7 leaners in that pic , 12" to 20" at the butt .
Another 1/2 dozen in that direction .






Nothing at all like Clint's pic 
I did take a long walk around to take "inventory" LOL
Found a couple of ground blinds .






This blind is n the top of the ridge in the middle of a survey line LOL






I dropped a few small ones and bunched them along the way in , stopped at a blown down , 18" at the stump spruce on the way out .






We'll be picking that one up , can't let that one go to waste and I'm not gonna pass on black spruce .
Sure wish I was scrounging on Clint's acreage , wouldn't have to work so hard , be like shooting turkeys in a barrel LOL


----------



## Axfarmer

Ran my splitter for a few hours this weekend but didn't finish the pile.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

picked up some free slabs today got 2 bundles. both are 8 ft long and seasoned anybody want to identify because my vision sucks i know it is hardwood.


----------



## Philbert

jakewells said:


> picked up some free slabs today got 2 bundles. both are 8 ft long and seasoned anybody want to identify because my vision sucks i know it is hardwood.


Fire wood.

Philbert

(I purchased bundles like this many years ago - about $50 each, delivered. As I recall, they contained a mix of hardwood clapboard: oak, maple, poplar, etc. Depends what the mill was running on the day that they were bundled - it was their scrap/waste, and they probably were not too particular. Yours are likely also mixed, unless the mill specializes in certain wood.)


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Philbert said:


> Fire wood.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> (I purchased bundles like this many years ago - about $50 each, delivered. As I recall, they contained a mix of hardwood clapboard: oak, maple, poplar, etc. Depends what the mill was running on the day that they were bundled - it was their scrap/waste, and they probably were not too particular. Yours are likely also mixed, unless the mill specializes in certain wood.)


the mill is a pallet factory and they only use hard wood products because they told me dana/spicer GM ford and other company's need a stronger pallet for some heavy materials.


----------



## JB Weld

I spent this afternoon out in the garage of repair and despair! I traded for a MS 361 a few months ago and I finally got to put a wrench on it. I think it will make me a good saw with a little more TLC. It will be my biggest saw. I spent most of my time cleaning the girl up. She was filthy! Not running yet, but hopefully she will be throwing chips soon!


----------



## Philbert

jakewells said:


> the mill is a pallet factory and they only use hard wood products. . .



Pallet companies are sometimes not picky about the type of hardwood that they use. Some will use popular, birch, cottonwood etc. Some will specify only certain species for selective customers.

Don't get me wrong. The stuff I got was great firewood for me. Easy to cut, split, and feed into my smaller woodstove. Burned great. I would use it again. Getting it for free really is a good score.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Pallet companies are sometimes not picky about the type of hardwood that they use. Some will use popular, birch, cottonwood


Lol that's the truth. You have two pallets sitting next to each other and one is rotten in 18 months and the other lasts 6 years.


----------



## MustangMike

Make a bean pole for the garden out of Red Maple or Silver Maple and it will only last a year, make it out of Norway Maple or Sugar Maple and it will last many years.


----------



## dancan

Gee , I'm not sure I like this thread being a sticky , it keeps it at the top and now it's in the wrong place not being with the rest of the other sticky's ......
I used a good rubber hook cord to split some rounds of scrounged wood the other day instead of my trusty old tire , "Try out new ideas , seen it on the internet" I thot ....







Won't be tryin that one again LOL
I worked on a scrounging tool today , built a 2 saw holster for the tractor .






Somewhere might be missing a detour sign 
Also got a chance to use the set of forks I built for the little Bota to move logs around , works great but I need to add some weight in the back especially when I throw a pallet on it and load it up with firewood LOL


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I used a good rubber hook cord to split some rounds of scrounged wood the other day instead of my trusty old tire , . . .Won't be tryin that one again LOL



The version I tried uses a chain as the 'binder', with a piece of bungie cord to provide tension. It is easy to adjust for different diameter rounds, by hooking the bungie cord into different links of the chain. I also used the cloth covered bungies with multiple rubber strands - they seem less likely to fracture than the solid rubber ones, like you show.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Mine parted ways with one fell swoop of the axe .....LOL


----------



## JB Weld

That is my kind of saw scabbard Dancan!


----------



## tla100

More 4' Pine kindlin.....work van


----------



## Ryan Groat

Some silver maple and Chinese elm. One more load from this residential area. I'm so glad I responded to the Craigslist ad. I've got roughly 10 cord from it so far.


----------



## JB Weld

10 cord! Holy Shemoly! That is like 4 years worth of firewood for me! I need to start cruising CL again.

After work yesterday, I went home determined to get out and cut or at least split some firewood. *Nothing* was going to stop me! 

I ended up weaving a potholder with my 3 year old daughter.  

After that, my 6 year old daughter looked at me and said, "Dad, I don't think you need to go split firewood. Would you read me a book?" 

I knew my plan had been thwarted at that point......this evening though, nothing is going to stop me!


----------



## MustangMike

There will be plenty of firewood left to haul long after you blink your eyes and your kids are grown!

Enjoy their company! Besides, you don't need as much of it down there!


----------



## Ryan Groat

JB Weld said:


> 10 cord! Holy Shemoly! That is like 4 years worth of firewood for me! I need to start cruising CL again.



I may be a little off. My pile of rounds not stacked right now is about 20ft wide x 25ft deep with an average of 4-5 ft tall. That does not include the last trailer load. But if the math is correct I should be around 10 cord thinking that there is about 5 cord worth of loss once split and stacked neatly. 

Either way there is a lot of wood that I have gotten for free, most of it involves just loading it in the truck. I have not cut down any of the trees and a lot of them have been cut up into manageable pieces. Just back up and load it up. 

I burn about 5-6 cord a year, this will be my second winter in my new house so I am playing catch up. This summers goal is 15 - 20 cords CSS.


----------



## morewood

Within the last month I was given a huge poplar, already cut down and only 100 yds from the end of the driveway. Yesterday I was asked to come cut up a maple trunk that was left and a nice 30'+ poplar(same way), not a quarter of a mile from the house. My FIL called me to tell me that the property we had cut on last year(wood was already down and stacked in log length) and pulled out 20 or so truck loads was back available. The owners decided not to cut up the rest of the wood they had and asked me to come and take all I could. I conservatively guess another 15-20 stacked truck loads. All of this and my personal cutting area( I have 10-15 nice trees down ready to pull and cut up) which unfortunately has stayed too damp to cut on so far. I love scrounging firewood. I have found that politeness goes a long way. Also, if I take the less desireable wood I usually get more call backs for other wood. Pics when I get it started.

Shea


----------



## Ambull01

Just saw this on my RSS reader. 
http://gizmodo.com/the-difference-between-hard-and-soft-wood-has-zero-to-d-1705444075




Ryan Groat said:


> I may be a little off. My pile of rounds not stacked right now is about 20ft wide x 25ft deep with an average of 4-5 ft tall. That does not include the last trailer load. But if the math is correct I should be around 10 cord thinking that there is about 5 cord worth of loss once split and stacked neatly.
> 
> Either way there is a lot of wood that I have gotten for free, most of it involves just loading it in the truck. I have not cut down any of the trees and a lot of them have been cut up into manageable pieces. Just back up and load it up.
> 
> I burn about 5-6 cord a year, this will be my second winter in my new house so I am playing catch up. This summers goal is 15 - 20 cords CSS.



Nice! How many cords do you go through a year?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ambull01 said:


> Nice! How many cords do you go through a year?





Ryan Groat said:


> I burn about 5-6 cord a year, this will be my second winter in my new house so I am playing catch up. This summers goal is 15 - 20 cords CSS.


----------



## zogger

morewood said:


> Within the last month I was given a huge poplar, already cut down and only 100 yds from the end of the driveway. Yesterday I was asked to come cut up a maple trunk that was left and a nice 30'+ poplar(same way), not a quarter of a mile from the house. My FIL called me to tell me that the property we had cut on last year(wood was already down and stacked in log length) and pulled out 20 or so truck loads was back available. The owners decided not to cut up the rest of the wood they had and asked me to come and take all I could. I conservatively guess another 15-20 stacked truck loads. All of this and my personal cutting area( I have 10-15 nice trees down ready to pull and cut up) which unfortunately has stayed too damp to cut on so far. I love scrounging firewood. I have found that politeness goes a long way. Also, if I take the less desireable wood I usually get more call backs for other wood. Pics when I get it started.
> 
> Shea



Ya man, lets see some pics! Using one of those army trailers?


----------



## morewood

zogger said:


> Ya man, lets see some pics! Using one of those army trailers?


I use them on just about everything. I may borrrow my friends dump trailer when I go up to the mountain to the pile I had worked on before. Only worth it if I can get more than a truckload at a time. I may change the lights on one of the 105's and try it out since it does have surge brakes. You should see the pics of some of the wood I pulled out of there over the fall/winter.

Shea


----------



## MustangMike

Generally, hard woods have leaves and softwoods have needles (evergreens). That said, they all vary in hardness. White Pine is far softer than Hickory, and soft Maple (both Red & Silver) is much softer than hard Maple (Sugar & Norway).

You will notice a big difference in the cut speed of your chain. Also, larger trees of the same kind tend to get more dense (harder).

Dead dry wood is also harder to cut (and dulls your chain faster) than green wood that still has some sap in in. The sap tends to lubricate the cutting, like putting oil on metal when drilling it.


----------



## mainewoods

I wonder who made this thread a sticky, it wasn't me.


----------



## svk

I did. It's the quintessential thread of this forum and also nearly void of drama. 

I also put the splitting tool thread up so newer members will see it rather than starting a new thread every time.


----------



## mainewoods

I was just about to say it was a nice gesture, who ever it was. Thanks svk!


----------



## nomad_archer

Awesome making it a sticky.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for doing it, and this thread deserves it!


----------



## morewood

zogger said:


> Ya man, lets see some pics! Using one of those army trailers?


Ok, some pics.



These were from the first effort. The last section is a little more difficult to get to, and I have to haul it further. A trailer load behind a truck load makes it worth while.

Shea


----------



## Ryan Groat

morewood said:


> Ok, some pics.View attachment 425880
> View attachment 425881
> View attachment 425882
> 
> These were from the first effort. The last section is a little more difficult to get to, and I have to haul it further. A trailer load behind a truck load makes it worth while.
> 
> Shea



Beautiful looking Dodge. I have always liked those trucks.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> Beautiful looking Dodge. I have always liked those trucks.


any truck looks good when it's full of firewood.


----------



## JB Weld

I found a scrounge just around the corner from work. There is an area being improved for a walking Trail. There are several Callaway Pear (sp? ) trees cut down, cut into 4' lengths and piled up on the curve. It has been raining here today, so hopefully the city has not picked them up. I am going to haul my trailer into work tomorrow and get them in the morning.


----------



## Eagleknight

That makes me think of the bike trails around here. There is so much wood being wasted. Huge trees they just cut down and leave to rot that were dangerous. Although it is so buggy along some of these trails being on an old tow path running along a canal and a river on the other side. I would need to dip myself in pemetherin.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> any truck looks good when it's full of firewood.



Vans loaded with firewood aren't too shabby either.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> I did. It's the quintessential thread of this forum and also nearly void of drama.
> 
> I also put the splitting tool thread up so newer members will see it rather than starting a new thread every time.



I haven't looked at a sticky since they became invisible, actually forgot about em.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> I haven't looked at a sticky since they became invisible, actually forgot about em.


I'm assuming you are referring to the actual sticky folder? It seems that is somewhat of a no mans land.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to the actual sticky folder? It seems that is somewhat of a no mans land.



Yes I am, isn't that where this is now if people don't post for a few days in this slow time.


----------



## JB Weld

Once I got home from work today, I went out and cut up a couple of small trees on my property (~8" around). I don't know that is really a true "scrounge" or not, but it was free. One of the trees had fallen a few months ago. It is what I call "blackjack oak". It is very tough wood and hell on a chain. It is good fire wood though. I live on the side of a ridge so I was working on a grade, and that was the only thing hard about it. The interesting thing was the bark. It was loose on the tree like a tube and all cracked up. You could peel it right off. What was *really* interesting was the 6 big scorpions that came crawling out as I was cutting up the log to length. It made me a tee tee bit nervous fo sho as I loaded the wood in the trailer!  Here in Arkansas we have the Brown Scorpion which are not deadly, but when you get stung by one, you just wish you were dead!


----------



## svk

Happy birthday @mainewoods !!!!


----------



## dancan

Happy birthday Clint !!!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Happy birthday @mainewoods !!!!





dancan said:


> Happy birthday Clint !!!



sixty what? uh-o. another candidate for a top handle saw.
_*Happy birthday Clint. *_hope ya get your favorite cake.


----------



## Marshy

Looks like we have a few new scroungers making posts so that's great. No scrounging for me yet this year. I'm still working on my truck but things are starting to come together or rather come apart quickly lol. I had a coworker weld up a Husqvarna case splitter so I can rebuild a 2100CD in the future. We got talkin about firewood and he asked me if I cut for hire, said he has a half dozen beach trees that are over 24" that he wants down for firewood and his saw can't do it. At first I told him I usually don't charge and that I usually take what I cut but then later I told him I could cut them all down in a day for $100 and I needed that for my truck rebuild. Looks like next weekend I will be making a trip to see him. He said he's got two boys that will be home from college to do all the lifting and moving. All I will have to do is cut the large stuff. Sounds like the 285 is going to get a work out, can't wait!


----------



## Marshy

Clint ya ol'dog, hope you're feeling good on your birthday, have a great day.


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy birthday clint


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Finger lakes has a lot of good white wine, and a very few good reds, mostly Cab Franc or blends.
> 
> CA & WA still grow better Cab Sov & Merlot grapes.
> 
> Actually, the Cab Franc that does well in the fingerlakes (and here in Millbrook) is a red vine spliced to a white root.
> 
> While there, don't pass up the chance to hike Watkins Glenn. You will both really like it.


Good advice. I grew up in a small town just outside of Watkins Glen. Lots of great wine in that area and the gorge is a great time. It could be 95 degrees and muggy but take a walk in the gorge and it will be mid 70s and comfortable. I took my wife there on a 90 degree day and she thought I was nuts until we got out of the parking lot.


----------



## SteveSS

Happy Birthday, Clint. Hope it rocks!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Clint! Have a great one! So, you had to get a year older than me, won't last for long!

Been delivering a few loads of wood to my daughter recently, now up to a total of 2.8 cord, including this 1/2 cord of Hard Maple yesterday.

But mostly I've been putting my garden in, cutting the grass, riding the bike, etc.


----------



## JB Weld

I decided to go get some of that wood near my work (~1/4 mile). I spent about 30 minutes loading it and 15 mins getting changed back into "work clothes", so I will just have to work a little bit over today for my time to work out. It was right on the side of the road, but some of it was buried under tops/brush. Over all it was easy to load and I only had to get the saw out one time. I know it is not much of a scrounge compared to most of you guys, but for me it is several days worth of firewood.

The good news is my 8' trailer is squatting from all the wood (I had to air up the tires), the bad news is that there were plenty of wicked, wicked looking vines and I probably got poison ivy (my arms are already getting blotchy!). The wood is a mix of Wild Cherry, Bradford Pear, Blackjack Oak, and what I think is Elm (?). Take a look at that last picture and let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Bullvi22

Sure looks like an elm leaf to me! But I aint no orborist


----------



## SteveSS

I don't see any poison ivy in that pic either. I think you're safe. If you're worried though, head to walgreens and get a bottle of Tecnu. It works.


----------



## SteveSS

p.s.

Nice scrounge.


----------



## Bullvi22

SteveSS said:


> I don't see any poison ivy in that pic either. I think you're safe. If you're worried though, head to walgreens and get a bottle of Tecnu. It works.




Tecnu is the bombdiggity, I don't think I've made a trip to the ER for poison ivy since I started using it. Just don't wait too long to wash with it or it still doesn't help.


----------



## nomad_archer

Fels naptha soap costs about a buck and gets the PI oil off. You can pay for the tecnu but the cheap soap works just as well.


----------



## Bullvi22

nomad_archer said:


> Fels naptha soap costs about a buck and gets the PI oil off. You can pay for the tecnu but the cheap soap works just as well.



Ill have to give that a try too, where can you buy it?


----------



## JB Weld

We use Fels Naptha to make homemade washing detergent (for clothes). We buy it at Wal Mart. I normally find it over by the Laundry Additives and it costs about a buck. I used to keep a bar under the sink for when my hands were really grimy, but I am out at the moment.

I dodged the bullet on the PI this time.  It was probably some other kind of vine that mildly irritated my skin. The rash is clear this morning, and I am taking a long sleeve shirt with me today. I have to dig through the smaller branches and tops to get to the larger pieces of wood, and that is where I am finding the wicked tangles of vines. I will post a picture of the piles. Hopefully I can get another trailer load today!


----------



## nomad_archer

Bullvi22 said:


> Ill have to give that a try too, where can you buy it?



Just about anywhere that that sells laundry detergent. It will be with the laundry detergents. I use it in the laundry as well to get the PI oils out of my scrounging clothes. It is really great at getting oils out of just about anything not just PI oil.


----------



## SteveSS

I'm pretty sensitive to PI, and buy the tecnu in bulk from Amazon. It lowers the price drastically that way compared to Walgreens. I even buy the little portable packs and keep them with my wood cutting gear. Never tried the Fels.


----------



## JB Weld

I went back to get another load today (on my break). I did not get quite as much as yesterday, but it will be good firewood. Most of it today was Pear with a little Oak and Elm. I even grabbed a couple pieces of a Mimosa tree! HA! I know it is probably a soft wood, but it looked so nice in its 4' sticks. I will just cut it to length, bust it in half and see how it dries. The first picture is where I was scrounging. It was a pile about 300+ yards long, it goes down that slope and around the corner. The second picture shows my small trailer load and Old Faithful (my 9 year old MS250C). That chainsaw has been rode hard and has never let me down. Be sure to zoom in on my homemade dog!


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> I'm pretty sensitive to PI, and buy the tecnu in bulk from Amazon. It lowers the price drastically that way compared to Walgreens. I even buy the little portable packs and keep them with my wood cutting gear. Never tried the Fels.



Me too. I am sensitive to the stuff. heck I moved a vine that had be dead in my back yard for well over 3.5 years now and didnt shower with the fels afterwards and guess what I got the rash. That was my friendly reminder to show after do anything anywhere near something that may have PI.


----------



## stihly dan

JB Weld said:


> I went back to get another load today (on my break). I did not get quite as much as yesterday, but it will be good firewood. Most of it today was Pear with a little Oak and Elm. I even grabbed a couple pieces of a Mimosa tree! HA! I know it is probably a soft wood, but it looked so nice in its 4' sticks. I will just cut it to length, bust it in half and see how it dries. The first picture is where I was scrounging. It was a pile about 300+ yards long, it goes down that slope and around the corner. The second picture shows my small trailer load and Old Faithful (my 9 year old MS250C). That chainsaw has been rode hard and has never let me down. Be sure to zoom in on my homemade dog!
> 
> View attachment 426273
> 
> View attachment 426274



That's a hard workin scrounge right there. Many a scrounger would pass that up.


----------



## wudpirat

Nice haul, JB. I've burned mimosa, but don't recall how it burned, but it did burn.
My fav mystery wood is palonia. It looks weird, kind of green/yellow with a very rough bark, burns just great.
Oh! by the way still burning. Had a couple fires durring the week and it looks like I'll have another tonight.
Temps dropped into the 30's durring the night and the house got chilly.
Burned a lot of pine, uglies and chunks. 
Anything longer than 18" gets trimmed and thats where the chunks come from. They dry quick and burn great.
To quote the Zogger," a BTU is a BTU".
Six more cords and I should be ready for next winter.


----------



## SteveSS

I was moving my stacks today so I can get started on my wood shelter. Dropped a big ol' piece of red oak on my left pinky toe and that put an end to that. Pretty sure it's not broken, but it swelled up enough to make it uncomfortable to walk on. Guess the rest will have to wait.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear that, hope you heal up soon, were you wearing good boots? I never play with wood unless I am, and I also always wear gloves. You can still pinch your finger, but it is not as bad! (FYI, I prefer Pigskin gloves, they hold up much better when wet).

Hey, every time I see your avatar, I want to pet your dog!


----------



## JB Weld

I do my best work in Crocks! Ha!


----------



## wudpirat

Dito on the iron toe boots and also the pig skin gloves, they may cost a buck more but well worth it.
They wear well and also if you get pinched, you got a milli sec to pull free and save the fingers.
Gloves are part of my PPE gear, got more pair than some women have shoes.


----------



## Scott8806

First time post, been lurkin around for a few years. Had an awesome scrounge today that I thought might be worthy of posting. The construction company I work for is clear cutting an area for a new pole building. I've been best buddies with the owner since we were in diapers and of course he gave me first dibs on the wood lol. It just so happens that 90% of the trees we are cutting down are black locust. This is my first three loads, I have them cut into 6-8' pieces so I could transport them. I have atleast 10 more loads to haul out.


----------



## svk

Welcome Scott!


----------



## dancan

Got the saw scabbard mounted on the Bota and went exploring on some roads I've not been down yet to take "Inventory" for future scrounging work 












Big spruce with a dead top for example .






I found some more hardwood to cut along the way and I even met up with Porky , he was trying to disguise himself as a dead fir LOL






Who needs an ATV to go trail riding LOL






Found lots to go back for 
The blackflies are just starting to move about 
Now I've got to go split a bit of scrounged spruce to keep feeding the furnace 40* and windy .


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I finally got around to doing something with the maple i milled up earlier this year. For new readers. 
i cut this



Milled to this



And made a end grain cutting board. Was my first attempt but i think ill make a couple more.


----------



## Scott8806

MuskokaSplitter said:


> I finally got around to doing something with the maple i milled up earlier this year. For new readers.
> i cut this
> View attachment 426546
> 
> 
> Milled to this
> View attachment 426547
> 
> 
> And made a end grain cutting board. Was my first attempt but i think ill make a couple more.
> View attachment 426548


That cutting board is awesome! I've been eyeing up those portable saw mills, I have a handful of black walnut trees I'd like to make into useable lumber.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Im new to milling and while its fun and rewarding...it is a lot of work. But i plan on doing some more. 

Ive made some lumber from some big pine trees aswell. 

The walnut should look really good too!


----------



## hamish

MuskokaSplitter said:


> I finally got around to doing something with the maple i milled up earlier this year. For new readers.
> i cut this
> View attachment 426546
> 
> 
> Milled to this
> View attachment 426547
> 
> 
> And made a end grain cutting board. Was my first attempt but i think ill make a couple more.
> View attachment 426548



Ok perhaps I am missing something or just some information................how long did you dry it for, and where is the end checking....................?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

There was some pretty bad checking but i worked around those pieces and cut the ends prior working with the wood. 

I had the wood stack for a couple months i guess. Might not have been long enough but it felt dry working with it. It was standing dead so already started to dry at some point.


----------



## svk

We made the decision to rent out our cabin this summer by the week as we are so busy with kids sports. My wife spent two days packing and I spent 6 days cleaning and getting things ready.

I can say I did ALL of the laundry. This is 95% of our towels and all of the linens (7 beds plus spares) and a few clothes mixed in.




Our first guests came in today. The place looks better than it has in years (which makes me very happy).

I'm up at my hunting cabin now. Tomorrow I'm going to noodle a couple cords of big pine I've had drying for over a year and cut some maple tops.

Oh and do some morel hunting along the way


----------



## H-Ranch

Another "scrounge". OK, OK, so it was delivered and stacked. Those are all 5-6 feet long so will need to be cut in half. The stuff that was 18-24" is already on the main stacks.

I now have two of my own personal senior citizens working for me. That's what my buddy at work calls his dad anyway - whenever he needs something done during the work day (such as oil change, cable TV service, etc.) he asks his retired father to be his stand in. Dad is happy to help and he's got nothing but time so sitting at the dealership reading the paper is right up his alley. My first senior citizen is my father in law who has 30 acres of woods. My second senior citizen is a man who lives about 4 miles up the road and has 10 acres - he delivered this wood in three loads while I was at work and has more to come. They both love to cut wood, clean up their properties, and stay active, but neither one burns a stick. 

I would highly recommend getting at least one of your own personal senior citizens if you're able.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 426672
> Another "scrounge". OK, OK, so it was delivered and stacked. Those are all 5-6 feet long so will need to be cut in half. The stuff that was 18-24" is already on the main stacks.
> 
> I now have two of my own personal senior citizens working for me. That's what my buddy at work calls his dad anyway - whenever he needs something done during the work day (such as oil change, cable TV service, etc.) he asks his retired father to be his stand in. Dad is happy to help and he's got nothing but time so sitting at the dealership reading the paper is right up his alley. My first senior citizen is my father in law who has 30 acres of woods. My second senior citizen is a man who lives about 4 miles up the road and has 10 acres - he delivered this wood in three loads while I was at work and has more to come. They both love to cut wood, clean up their properties, and stay active, but neither one burns a stick.
> 
> I would highly recommend getting at least one of your own personal senior citizens if you're able.


i already have a senior citizen to do my work._ ME!!!!!_


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, That Be Me!!!

Scott, welcome aboard, good scrounge, looks like you got a little Cherry in there too.


----------



## Bullvi22

nomad_archer said:


> Just about anywhere that that sells laundry detergent. It will be with the laundry detergents. I use it in the laundry as well to get the PI oils out of my scrounging clothes. It is really great at getting oils out of just about anything not just PI oil.



Thanks for the tip, nothing quite as lovely as a nice weeping poison ivy rash soaking through your socks and making them stick to your feet.


----------



## wudpirat

Nice haul Scott, don't forget to get it manufactured into firewood before the snow. Or you'll be in the same pickle I was in last winter. Lots wood but burried under four feet of snow and unuseable 'til spring.
Thankfully, Good buddy Billy the logger helped out with three cord at a very good price, just back up to the prossessor and load up, cash only please.


----------



## JB Weld

My hat is off to you guys who live up north! 
Very impressive stacks of firewood!


----------



## wudpirat

Steve and Mike both beat me to the senior citizen comment
Because I also resemble that remark.

I would love to have a mill.
I've sent a lot of fine lumber up the smoke stack.
But we'll grow more.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I just went for a walk and was surprised to see so many ash trees up here as i figured they wouldnt be this far north. I guess before this last year i never really paid attention to the trees in my area or for that matter tell the difference between a lot of them. 

This site has been a wealth of info. I can appreciate the different trees when i go on walks and tell everyone else what tree is what lol. They think im sooo smart!

This book is really handy


----------



## svk

Got out to the smaller of two Norway pines this morning. 

Broken in 550 (on 13th tank of fuel now) plus new Stihl chisel chain plus pine noodling equals fun saw time!

Really got a system going towards the end and noodled them so the Fiskars would finish them off easily. 

Lots of ticks out but the bugs are light so far.


----------



## Philbert

Could see the noodles from a helicopter!

Have not see the appearance of the skidding cone for some time?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Will be using the "Cone" when Pioneerguy600 and I start working the pocket of blowdowns and leaners we found , polly after blackfly season though ,,,,, No fun when fighting them LOL


----------



## svk

Spent about two hours on the second tree (much larger). Saw wouldn't start after a lot of running in hot weather so I decided it was a good point to stop anyhow. Fired right up once cooled down. Got about another half cord done from this tree.


----------



## cantoo

I got one load of trees down, cut up and hauled home and decided I might as well do another. Gremlins decided that wasn't going to happen. Not sure how but a branch got way up inside and pinched a hydraulic line which cracked it which made me leave my baby in the bush overnight. I took it apart by flashlight so I could see how bad it was. This morning I decided I had little to lose so I welded it up. Weld worked good enough that it was just weeping out so I was able to drive home. Parts for this tractor sometimes take awhile to get here so better to have it at home. Also bent the crap out of my cab lights and hood. Good thing I built it bully strong when I did it. This section is mostly cedar with ash and it very thick so lots of damage going on. I should have went in there and spent a day or 2 with a pole saw and trim up the cedars. Some are 16" and lots are falling every which way. Had to walk home 1/3 mile to get 4 wheeler and tools. Last picture is where I drag the logs to load them, thick bush is behind it, and a huge water hole which is another story for another day.


----------



## cantoo

And because I had no good reason to go to the bush today I had to help my wife do some cleanup around the shop. She found a case of spray paint that I had bought several years ago and lost in my stash spots. I assured her I had bought it with good intentions, I was going to use it to mark firewood. So then she says "let's see". So of course I was stuck at that point and had to show her. Turns out it's paint to mark livestock for breeding or shipping purposes. Bright purple and it's biodegradble in a few days. So I showed her, told her it will stop people from taking my firewood. and that is how I winded up with this mess. At least it washed off with hand cleaner and lots of scrubbing, I got it all over me.
PS< she didn't believe me about the paint for a minute. And I have 11 more cans, damn stuff sprays out and makes a mess quick, can't even use it to mark logs for length.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Well i had the day to myself but the parents left me a pretty good to do list round the house. I put it off for a while but thought if i get all that crap out the way ill have time to play with my 064! Ive only used it milling for the most part so ive been dying to give it some bucking action. Lets just say i think i was smiling while cutting. 8pin and semi skip chisel 32" buried in red oak! It was a blast.....but then i had to roll the rounds 40' to the road


----------



## Scott8806

MustangMike said:


> I was gonna say, That Be Me!!!
> 
> Scott, welcome aboard, good scrounge, looks like you got a little Cherry in there too.


Thanks, yeah there are a few cherry trees in the bunch. It's mostly locust though, also a few maples and one lone white oak. I pulled 7 more loads out today most of which I cut to length prior to hauling. After this weekend I'm done for a while (atleast that's what I told my wife) I do have to get caught up on splitting though.


----------



## svk

After dinner I worked up a half cord of maple tops and a half cord of birch splits.

Have I mentioned how much I like working with birch? Someday that will be all I cut!


----------



## MustangMike

Took the wife & dogs on a hike in CT that we had not previously done. Located the ruins of this old stone house next to a lake.

We have to go back sometime, likely with the Mtn bikes as we never did cover all the trails. The property has 3 lakes, and we only made it to two of them.


----------



## Scott8806

wudpirat said:


> Nice haul Scott, don't forget to get it manufactured into firewood before the snow. Or you'll be in the same pickle I was in last winter. Lots wood but burried under four feet of snow and unuseable 'til spring.
> Thankfully, Good buddy Billy the logger helped out with three cord at a very good price, just back up to the prossessor and load up, cash only please.


Thanks wudpirat! I do plan on getting it all split within the next few weeks. I'm not in a huge hurry, These piles will be for 16'-17' burning season.


----------



## mallardman

Just cut up a dogwood for a girl I've been seeing. Never burned it before but it's going on the pile. In the middle of cutting up 3 beech and a sugar maple at my sportsmans club. Haven't brought any home yet. I'll post pics when I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Cut a little blowdown maple this morning. Found a dead red oak that had blown over into a bunch of balsam right next to the road. Took a few rounds out of one fork...yep still solid. Covered up the cuts with balsam boughs so it stays there until I return


----------



## JB Weld

svk said:


> Cut a little blowdown maple this morning. Found a dead red oak that had blown over into a bunch of balsam right next to the road. Took a few rounds out of one fork...yep still solid. Covered up the cuts with balsam boughs so it stays there until I return



Now that is some scrounging right there!


----------



## SteveSS

Good thinking, Steve.


----------



## JB Weld

I got to work a bit on my wood pile this weekend. I got a bunch of the small stuff cut to length and stacked. I now have a nice little pile to split, and I am going to start busting it up today after work. I am still working on that MS361, and it is proving to be challenging. It looks like I am going to set it aside till I can save up for an OEM coil.


----------



## mallardman

The last load today and then the three loads I got today for my dad. Just about all beech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I put a very inexpensive AM coil on 044 #2 and it works perfectly. Ditto with the AM carb, which says ZAMA on it, and is likely the same piece I would have got at the dealers for many times more $.


----------



## JB Weld

Thanks MM for the encouragement. . I am no pro mechanic, but I have turned a few wrenches in my life (on all kinds of motors). This 361 is just giving me fits. Sometimes I need to just put things in the corner for a couple of days. When I come back to them, I have fresh eyes and find myself thinking, "You knuckle - head! Why didn't you see that the other day...


----------



## MustangMike

You can likely get a coil & carb (sometimes as a package deal) less on the AM than either one OEM. (check ebay) That way, you have both bases covered instead of trying to guess (play Russian Roulette) as to which one it is!

My 044 #2 gave me fits trying to figure out why it would not run (was the coil). I changed the plug, fuel filter, fuel line, fuel vent, impulse hose, rebuilt the carb, replaced the carb, then finally replaced the coil, and Waallllaaaa!!!! It was doing just what you are saying, would pop, but would not run. That said, your problem may be different!

When I noticed the plug was always wet, in convinced me to try the coil.

Sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

cantoo said:


> And because I had no good reason to go to the bush today I had to help my wife do some cleanup around the shop. She found a case of spray paint that I had bought several years ago and lost in my stash spots. I assured her I had bought it with good intentions, I was going to use it to mark firewood. So then she says "let's see". So of course I was stuck at that point and had to show her. Turns out it's paint to mark livestock for breeding or shipping purposes. Bright purple and it's biodegradble in a few days. So I showed her, told her it will stop people from taking my firewood. and that is how I winded up with this mess. At least it washed off with hand cleaner and lots of scrubbing, I got it all over me.
> PS< she didn't believe me about the paint for a minute. And I have 11 more cans, damn stuff sprays out and makes a mess quick, can't even use it to mark logs for length.



Gotta watch that BlueKote (if that's what you had). I had a few chickens that got pecked, and used that to cover the wounds. I forgot to put gloves on when I sprayed the birds, and had blue hands for 2 days. The chickens below with blue on them were sprayed about 2 weeks ago, and still have blue on them:


----------



## wudpirat

Painting chickens blue?
What will they think up next ?

At least you'll know if they're yours.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, it's a bit... unconventional, but it really is good stuff as far as healing wounds and preventing infections. Side benefit is that the other chickens don't target the blue to peck at as much as they do on red.


----------



## Ambull01

@mainewoods hey sir, was your birthday May 21? If it was, we have the same birthday! Right between Taurus and Gemini, a true symbol of the "twins."



JB Weld said:


> We use Fels Naptha to make homemade washing detergent (for clothes). We buy it at Wal Mart. I normally find it over by the Laundry Additives and it costs about a buck.



How do you make it? Also, how does it compare to commercial laundry detergent? 



svk said:


> Got out to the smaller of two Norway pines this morning.
> 
> Broken in 550 (on 13th tank of fuel now) plus new Stihl chisel chain plus pine noodling equals fun saw time!
> 
> Really got a system going towards the end and noodled them so the Fiskars would finish them off easily.
> 
> Lots of ticks out but the bugs are light so far.
> View attachment 426718
> View attachment 426719
> View attachment 426721



Have you seen this site?: http://www.tickencounter.org/

That's the best comprehensive tick site I've come across so far. Also, I see you're getting some decent sized trees now. I have a few more large trees to go and I'll finally be done with my scrounge spot.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Have you seen this site?: http://www.tickencounter.org/
> 
> That's the best comprehensive tick site I've come across so far. Also, I see you're getting some decent sized trees now. I have a few more large trees to go and I'll finally be done with my scrounge spot.



These trees blew down about 3-4 years ago were bucked last spring before I really got into scrounging heavy and started keeping a log of downed trees. At this point as an "expert" scrounger I'd classify these as too much work but since I already committed to them I am going to use them as boiler fuel this winter. Between bucking and noodling I probably have 6 hours into them so far with at least another 2-3 hours to finish up the job. They (Norway pine) do put out the same heat output as black ash so it isn't like they are bad, just too much work compared to the rest of the wood I have documented in my "little black book" of scrounge. And since things have leafed out here I have another 20 plus birch trees that bit the dust since last year thanks to birch borer.


----------



## JB Weld

Ambull01 said:


> How do you make it? Also, how does it compare to commercial laundry detergent?



This is the recipe we use: http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm

Mrs. Weld adds the scent pellets you can get at any box store to add a nice smell to the clothes. She was pleased with the results and it actually is cheaper than off the shelf detergent. We have also use the essential oils to add scent and that worked ok. The little scent pellets work better.


----------



## mainewoods

Same day as you Ambull, just a couple of years difference.


----------



## morewood

This is the maple I was offered. This fall he wants to take down 4-5 standing dead. I'll post pics of the split pile this evening.

Shea


----------



## Ambull01

JB Weld said:


> This is the recipe we use: http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm
> 
> Mrs. Weld adds the scent pellets you can get at any box store to add a nice smell to the clothes. She was pleased with the results and it actually is cheaper than off the shelf detergent. We have also use the essential oils to add scent and that worked ok. The little scent pellets work better.



Nice. Thanks buddy. I'll cook up a batch this weekend and test it out. With 5 kids I do laundry a lot. 



mainewoods said:


> Same day as you Ambull, just a couple of years difference.



I always thought May was the perfect month for birthdays. Usually have great weather. 



svk said:


> These trees blew down about 3-4 years ago were bucked last spring before I really got into scrounging heavy and started keeping a log of downed trees. At this point as an "expert" scrounger I'd classify these as too much work but since I already committed to them I am going to use them as boiler fuel this winter. Between bucking and noodling I probably have 6 hours into them so far with at least another 2-3 hours to finish up the job. They (Norway pine) do put out the same heat output as black ash so it isn't like they are bad, just too much work compared to the rest of the wood I have documented in my "little black book" of scrounge. And since things have leafed out here I have another 20 plus birch trees that bit the dust since last year thanks to birch borer.



True. I've been a scrounging snob towards the smaller stuff but no more. They are much easier to handle, cut, split, stack, etc.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> True. I've been a scrounging snob towards the smaller stuff but no more. They are much easier to handle, cut, split, stack, etc.


For a boiler, no split stuff is my favorite but plan two summers to dry. Otherwise one split birch will dry over a summer and provides good heat. I left those norway big enough to barely fit through the boiler door.


----------



## mallardman

Just saw this on facebook and thought you guys would like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

morewood said:


> View attachment 427092
> View attachment 427094
> 
> This is the maple I was offered. This fall he wants to take down 4-5 standing dead. I'll post pics of the split pile this evening.
> 
> Shea



Way cool! The army trailer doesn't even look like a load is on it, they are stout!


----------



## farmer steve

howdy fellow scroungers,haven't been doing much wood what with the farm market keeping me busy. but...... i was out filling the sheep's water tubs and i spied a big dead tree down in the woods. either ash or walnut but pretty big. i can see some vines growing up it so i'll take a saw down tomorrow to clean them up. they should be dead by next fall. 
_KEEP ON SCROUNGING !!!!!! _


----------



## dancan

Clint , Ambull , Happy Birthday !
Sorry I'm late .


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> For a boiler, no split stuff is my favorite but plan two summers to dry. Otherwise one split birch will dry over a summer and provides good heat. I left those norway big enough to barely fit through the boiler door.



I wish I had an OWB. I hate splitting. It's by far the my least enjoyable part of scrounging. The workout is nice for a while but for the most part I just want to finish the job. The guy I helped by cleaning his chimney will be bringing his splitter to my house so I can finish up the few cords I have stacked. Another good reason to help a fella out, he may be able to help you in future. 



dancan said:


> Clint , Ambull , Happy Birthday !
> Sorry I'm late .



Thank you sir. I've recently started a pretty intense workout regime. Lifting days with interval running and ruck march days. I need to stay in shape so I can kick ass in the woods like ya'll for a long time.


----------



## JB Weld

I got that 361 running.....FINALLY! I feel like a winner! 

It was just in time too, I got all my rounds split today. So now I am ready to buck some logs!


----------



## morewood

zogger said:


> Way cool! The army trailer doesn't even look like a load is on it, they are stout!


I was surprised at how little it settled with that load. The trailer held up better than I expected. The only downside is when you drop a couple hundred pound chunk on it, corner down, it will dent......but it won't rust!! I'll take that as an acceptable downside.

Shea


----------



## zogger

morewood said:


> I was surprised at how little it settled with that load. The trailer held up better than I expected. The only downside is when you drop a couple hundred pound chunk on it, corner down, it will dent......but it won't rust!! I'll take that as an acceptable downside.
> 
> Shea



Well, there's a biz opportunity for someone, bed liners for the army trailers.


----------



## morewood

zogger said:


> Well, there's a biz opportunity for someone, bed liners for the army trailers.


I was thinking plywood, maybe a truck bed liner on that. Wouldn't affect the capacity and it would keep the bed from looking like the surface of the moon. Hey, why aren't you out mowing on that new tractor?

Shea


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Speaking of the new tractor, Zogger, does your old Deutz have brake problems? We have a Deutz-Allis 6265, and it has given us problems ever since we bought it.


----------



## zogger

morewood said:


> I was thinking plywood, maybe a truck bed liner on that. Wouldn't affect the capacity and it would keep the bed from looking like the surface of the moon. Hey, why aren't you out mowing on that new tractor?
> 
> Shea



Waiting for the dealer truck to show back up. Moving in bales, big error with audible warning message STOP..so I did, ton of error codes. They are hauling it back to the shop.


I love computers, but do not want on machinery. I *hate* being the freaking low paid guinea pig on this crap. They really need an afternoon operator school for these things, egads, two thick books on operations. No matter what it will be the employees fault, always is....I am not amused....


----------



## zogger

morewood said:


> I was thinking plywood, maybe a truck bed liner on that. Wouldn't affect the capacity and it would keep the bed from looking like the surface of the moon. Hey, why aren't you out mowing on that new tractor?
> 
> Shea



Waiting for the dealer truck to show back up. Moving in bales, big error with audible warning message STOP..so I did, ton of error codes. They are hauling it back to the shop.


I love computers, but do not want on machinery. I *hate* being the freaking low paid guinea pig on this crap. They really need an afternoon operator school for these things, egads, two thick books on operations. No matter what it will be the employees fault, always is....I am not amused....


----------



## zogger

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Speaking of the new tractor, Zogger, does your old Deutz have brake problems? We have a Deutz-Allis 6265, and it has given us problems ever since we bought it.



No, something in the three point lift linkage or valves for it. Brakes have always worked fine.


----------



## zogger

Update, back to working. they sent a service tech first, he spent a long time with a computer plugged in, then reset to default nothing, then ran it, then had me run it toting bales again. He thinks it was a minuscule bit of water went past a sensor. He said these are designed to run on #1 diesel of ultra pristine quality. They will run on #2 regular farm diesel, but...stuff like this happens, said it's been driving them nuts, lot of guys experience it. Our tank is gravity so always pulling from the bottom so no large amounts of water accumulate, but, the small amounts go through. Doesn't effect any of the other equipment, I just don't see water in the fuel or filters, but apparently these new things are hyper sensitive.

As the owner, you can look at some stuff with the diagnostics, but to do anything you have to be a dealer with the proprietary software, etc. Or maybe you can get it, but the impression I got was dealer only.

Got to be thinking all the time, decades of using a clutch, you only use the clutch once in awhile, you use that forward reverse flick lever. It doesn't have a "creep" feature setting, like for the last two inches to do something, that you can do with a clutch only system.

Anyway, that's my review so far, getting smoother with it, just hard to unlearn old muscle memory.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

It's definitely easier to diagnose and work on the older equipment, and they do have a greater tolerance for things to not be 'perfect'. 

I ran a JD4600 at one job I had, and it had the forward/reverse clutchless lever also. I ended up using the clutch anyway, since it allowed me to start and stop more smoothly, and 'creep' up on things with the front end loader. I was probably putting wear on the clutch that wasn't necessary, but I felt the same way you do.


----------



## svk

1/4 mile from my house I located this. Picked up about 1/3 cord as I didn't have a lot of time. To be nice I started with the butt piece (not shown) as noodling isn't a big deal and they wanted to give some of the pile to the guy's friend. They have a couple more trees coming down too but I'm out of room at my house for now. 



After I did 4 heaping wheelbarrow loads I still have these pieces left. I got a couple of nice chopping blocks out of the deal too.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> I'm out of room at my house for now.



I suppose that's a good problem to have this early in the cutting season. I haven't cut anything to speak of since winter. It's been raining here pretty much non-stop since the weather turned warmer. If it ever does stop, it's only been for a day or two....Just long enough to get the grass cut back for the next storm.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> I suppose that's a good problem to have this early in the cutting season. I haven't cut anything to speak of since winter. It's been raining here pretty much non-stop since the weather turned warmer. If it ever does stop, it's only been for a day or two....Just long enough to get the grass cut back for the next storm.


I have unlimited space at the cabin (and no wood put up yet) but at home is limited to under the deck. Most of my wood right now is somewhat green but I have a bunch of black cherry that is seasoned and once the fire gets going I dont really care if wood sizzles a bit. By fall the stacks should be pretty good as everything is split small and cut short.


----------



## zogger

Well, finished draggin in bales yesterday, still have half to cut, but..rain every day now. Haying at an airport is a lot of driving back and forth figure about 1.2 miles a trip.... at least the far away stuff is done now. Have to finish mow now before the T storms hit.

As an aside, you guys contemplating scrounging some big wood, there's a 394xp in the trading post chainsaws for sale right now, five bills shipped. This is called a deal...I'd buy it but already have one.


----------



## svk

Those last half dozen rounds in the back of my truck were tough to bust up. Ended up with two wheelbarrow loads of noodles just to get it done.

It's interesting that silver maple either blows apart like basswood or it's unsplittable. No in-between.


----------



## Marshy

No firewood scounging for me but yesterday I managed to scounge up 2 oak pallets. Theres a lawn/compact tractor and side-by-side ATV dealer on my way home that puts pallets out by the road. I stopped to ask if they were free for the taking a few weeks ago and they said take some or all. Yesterday I spotted a new pile at the edge of the road and on my way home I piled two pallets on top of the ol'stratus. When I get my truck back together I will visit him in the future. The larger pallets are like 4'x8' or even 5'x9' and are a large shipping crake he gets equipment in. Late fall he always gets in a dozen new snow plows and they all have crates as well.


----------



## tla100

svk said:


> Those last half dozen rounds in the back of my truck were tough to bust up. Ended up with two wheelbarrow loads of noodles just to get it done.
> 
> It's interesting that silver maple either blows apart like basswood or it's unsplittable. No in-between.



Green, silver maple splits like a champ, hit with splitter and pops after a few inches.
After a year of drying, it is pretty hard and does not like to split well, especially big rounds.


----------



## svk

tla100 said:


> Green, silver maple splits like a champ, hit with splitter and pops after a few inches.
> After a year of drying, it is pretty hard and does not like to split well, especially big rounds.


This tree was green. The smaller rounds were easy. The Fiskars bounced off the larger ones.


----------



## MustangMike

Try Norway Maple, there are no easy ones!

Cut down a Tulip (Yellow Poplar) for firewood, and a Willow (to get rid of it) for someone today. Used humbolt notches for the first time (on all of them) and everything went well. Was very hot, calm & warm here today, not a cloud in the sky.

The pic shows 044 #2 with a 24" b&c on top of the Willow stump, which I took down further after dropping the 3 legs.

Was a lot of work to get rid of all that Willow, thankfully I brought the ATV over to help out. Just took it off the trailer, then attached the trailer to it. Ran about 8 trailer loads of crap into the woods in back of his house. That would have been a ton of wheelbarrow work! We would not have finished it today.

And the splitter made short work of the Tulip. I love watching it split some nasty grain stuff that would be all but impossible to split by hand.

More wood for my daughter, will likely bring it to her tomorrow. We were shot at the end of the day today. Then went home and did a little carbo loading (Sam Adams).


----------



## MustangMike

I delivered the Tulip to my daughter today, it was almost 3/4 of a cord.

And now the guy wants me to take down a few more trees, his wife wants to put a pool in. Nothing large, just a Beech (about 5" diam) and 4 Black Birch, all about 12" diam. All have long straight trunks, and will make some good fire wood.

Some of the Birch are leaning into the woods, so I think I will hook them up to the winch on my ATV and have the owner pull it when I do the back cut to keep them where we can easily work on them and keep them from getting hung up.

Will keep you posted when it gets done.

I think this site got quite after the it was off line most of the day a few days ago.


----------



## JB Weld

I worked on the wood pile today, and I am bushed! I cut up all that pear and cherry wood I scrounged the other day. I have one big section of pear that is a bit over 12" in diameter. It is a about 4' long and is very burly. I am taking it to my buddy at work who is a wood turner. He should be able to get two nice blanks out of that sucker and he is pretty excited about it. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the splitting maul in action after church.


----------



## Coro cutter

Have been really busy guys and gals
Here's a red gum that's Ben down for approximately 5 years was still in good
Shape sadly most of the butt end was gone
But almost everything else was save able


----------



## Coro cutter

Here's two northfolk pines that I got days apart one was a monster I reckon it burns just as good as pine if not better as long as it is seasoned real good
It is a must to wear gloves and don't wear your good clothes as the bark bleeds this white goo that sticks like sh$t to a blanket


----------



## Coro cutter

And here's a pic of the first load back to the yard of northfolk pine and just a wee bit of spruce


----------



## MustangMike

Nice pics of the wood and the scenery too, beautiful!


----------



## SteveSS

Great pics, Coro. Beautiful scenery, and that red gum is some great looking wood.


----------



## JB Weld

This is one of the things I find most interesting about AS is being able to see how things are done in different parts of the world. 
That pile of split Red Gum looks almost like blocks. Are you burning it in a fireplace or woodstove?


----------



## MustangMike

How is that 361 running???


----------



## JB Weld

MustangMike said:


> How is that 361 running???



I actually just got back in the house from fine tuning that girl. She has a throaty roar for sure! I got her into some tough old blackjack oak and she gave me a nice smooth cut and threw chips 6' behind me! I didn't even have the dog set, and she cruised right through that log (~15" diameter). I felt like a winner Fo Sho! I came in the house all excited and told Mrs. Weld all about it. She looked at me and said, "That is great dear, could you take out the trash". She don't get it......

I tune by ear (because I cannot afford a good tac) and I always know I have one in tune if I can play the chainsaw solo in "The Lumberjack" (Jackyl)


----------



## Ryan Groat

I got all done unloading and forget to take a picture. So please use your imagination and picture the 16ft trailer and 8ft bed full of elm. 

Final load from my Craigslist find. I think I have pulled out 6 or 7 trailer loads and 2 or 3 truck loads. 

Also finally got my rails/headache rack/toolbox installed.


----------



## Coro cutter

JB Weld said:


> This is one of the things I find most interesting about AS is being able to see how things are done in different parts of the world.
> That pile of split Red Gum looks almost like blocks. Are you burning it in a fireplace or woodstove?


 
JB Weld
I ripped the red gum in to blocks with the 661 and a 660 as the wood is very heavy and it was to make the job easy as I had to ring it up into rings then it to at least thirds each ring then into blocks then I had to load onto trailer then unload at my yard then will have to load each block onto splitter then the conveyor belt will load onto trailer then stack away for next winter so thought if I make the blocks small and light I won't have to bust my as$ to much threw the whole process 
I actually was splitting a fair amount with just a axe most of it was very straight grain and was real easy to split by hand


----------



## Coro cutter

JB Weld said:


> This is one of the things I find most interesting about AS is being able to see how things are done in different parts of the world.
> That pile of split Red Gum looks almost like blocks. Are you burning it in a fireplace or woodstove?



JB Weld all of that red gum will be burnt in a fire place for home heating


----------



## Ambull01

@MustangMike Hey sir, whats your nephew been up to lately? I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## dancan

Went and split up some of the spruce that I had cut at my friends place this winter , all blocked up for me by his son 
I've had this hydro for several years now , it was mostly a project when I got it , figured it was time to use it LOL






Had a few big rounds to deal with LOL











Some of that spruce sure put up a struggle but I won 






I've got a few minor mods to do to the splitter yet but I'm happy with the results .
Scrounge on gentleman !!


----------



## Marshy

I wish I took pictures of the work I did today but I didn't unfortunately. I went and cut trees for a coworker today. This was the first time in probably 10 years that I've ran a saw for money. I cut down 10 beech nut trees that ranged from 30-36". It's been a long time since I've cut trees that large and it was a lot of fun. It was cool and had on/off light rain so I left the camera phone in the car. The largest tree I cut was about 17-18" from the center out to the edge and had 10 growth rings per inch. Yep, it was at least 170 years old!


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> I wish I took pictures of the work I did today but I didn't unfortunately. I went and cut trees for a coworker today. This was the first time in probably 10 years that I've ran a saw for money. I cut down 10 beech nut trees that ranged from 30-36". It's been a long time since I've cut trees that large and it was a lot of fun. It was cool and had on/off light rain so I left the camera phone in the car. The largest tree I cut was about 17-18" from the center out to the edge and had 10 growth rings per inch. Yep, it was at least 170 years old!


Cool!

I've cut down some blowdown cedar that was in the 140 year range and the tree was only 12" diameter. Could barely discern the rings.


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> @MustangMike Hey sir, whats your nephew been up to lately? I haven't seen him post in a while.



My brother has been keeping him real busy with some construction side work (in addition to his regular job). I'll let him know you have been asking.


----------



## SteveSS

Holy Wow!!! So I have to work in Tennessee all week this week. On my way, along highways I-57 and I-24, I'll swear and you all can say I'm fibbing, but I swear I saw at least 100 cord of wood laying beside the road. Holy chuck nuggets! It would be a scroungers dream through there. All small stuff too.....one splitters at the max. Most, just buck and chuck. If a fella had an open top trailer and a semi, he could cut two seasons of wood easily in a weekend or two. Shame it was four hours into a seven hour trip. So much wood, Shame to see it just sit.


----------



## DFK

What has your attention in TN???

David


----------



## SteveSS

I'm just here providing coverage for a guy that had to take some leave. Living out of a suit case for the week. Yay...


----------



## JB Weld

A buddy of mine gave me a piece of black Walnut that I used to make a slab mantle for the fireplace. It was 4"x 10"x 8'. From the center to the cut edge it has 110 rings. It was a real blessing to get that hunk of wood.


----------



## Ambull01

Finally had some free time to pick up more firewood from my scrounge spot. I was planning on hauling at least 5 van loads of firewood but the heat kicked my butt after just one trip. We've been having mid-summer type heat here. I've finally decided to stop messing with the Fiskars and just noodled all the bigger pieces into manageable sized chunks. Just takes way too long having to smack rounds multiple times before loading it onto my wheelbarrow and hauling it out of the woods. 

A question for all you heavily wooded area scroungers, especially my fellow east coast dudes. The tick population seems to be especially large and ravenous already. Have you all found this to be the same as well? Also, just from walking about hundred feet into the woods I found approximately 10 ticks crawling on me. Three were able to attach themselves (one on my arm, two on my torso). Luckily my body immediately starts to itch as soon as they bite. Are ticks really drawn to you guys or am I somehow more enticing to these little bastards? Do they latch on as quick as they bore into me? I'm curious because I've never had these issues with ticks before even after land navigation training in PA/MD/SC, extended military field training in heavily wooded areas, etc.


----------



## svk

Permethrin spray for your clothing. Also make it difficult for them to get under your clothing ie tuck pants into your boots or rubber band them. 

I rarely have a tick make it past my knees when crawling up me. Once I feel something messing with my leg hair I know that I've got a tick and pluck it off.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Permethrin spray for your clothing. Also make it difficult for them to get under your clothing ie tuck pants into your boots or rubber band them.
> 
> I rarely have a tick make it past my knees when crawling up me. Once I feel something messing with my leg hair I know that I've got a tick and pluck it off.



Ordered some permethrin spray. I tuck my pants into my boots as well but left my shirt untucked. I would probably feel them crawling up as well but not when I'm moving around to cut, load, etc. Have you heard about the company in NC that will treat your clothes with Permethrin? Their fees are reasonable and the treatment is supposed to last as long as the Permethrin clothing you can buy.


----------



## svk

I had not heard of them. If someone is out a lot during peak tick season I can imagine it would be a great investment.


----------



## Marshy

I have never had a tic problem honsetly. They might be getting on my cloths but I have never found them on my skin and I do not tuck my pant legs into my boots, only my shirt and I never wear shorts unless Im in my lawn. I have permethrin but have not used it (yet) on my work cloths. I think you will discover the direction on your permethrin will tell you that it will still be effective after a few washings. Since you bought some I would hold off on sending your cloths away for treatment.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> I have never had a tic problem honsetly. They might be getting on my cloths but I have never found them on my skin and I do not tuck my pant legs into my boots, only my shirt and I never wear shorts unless Im in my lawn. I have permethrin but have not used it (yet) on my work cloths. I think you will discover the direction on your permethrin will tell you that it will still be effective after a few washings. Since you bought some I would hold off on sending your cloths away for treatment.



You're a lucky man. I believe most of the spray Permethrin products last up to 6 washings. The factory treated applications lasts up to 70.


----------



## MustangMike

Reid, you must be in a high tick area, and they must also just like you.

You can go on a hike with two dogs, and one will have more ticks on it than the other every time. Fortunately, a lot of the ticks on the dogs this year have been dog ticks, not so dangerous.

I think they are also attracted to white and light colors. White dogs seem to get infested with them.

The small deer ticks are very difficult to feel on you, and they are the dangerous ones. I've gone home, thoroughly showered, and still discovered one on me the next morning, a very unpleasant experience.

You may want to put your pants outside your boot and either tie it or rubber band it to reduce their access. 

There are a lot of them out here this year, but it has been that way here for several years.


----------



## Ambull01

I need to start stacking like dancan.


----------



## wudpirat

Dancan:
One of the first mods to your hydo is mount a table to one side at least to catch the split that would normaly fall on to the ground. Two fold, one to keep from having to pick it up again and second to prevent it from barking your shins. those sharp edges can remove a lot of skin, don't ask how I know.
Your pile of splits look like mine, fuzz sticks and uglies, that pine refuses to split clean, blasted knots, but it burns great.
I'm working on six pine logs, all over 28"x 12'. I have to noodle every piece to get it into the trailer, lotsa wood there.
Today is a rest day, cold, wet and rain, gonna fire up the furnace to dry the house.
I was using the 455 Rancher to buck and noodle, just too much work. gonna drag out the Dolly 7900 and get some real work done. I got it, might as well use it.
I spun up some new loops of chain, gota love that 72 LGX, sure makes the chips fly. Stihl is great chain but a little rich for me, I'll stick with Carlton and Oregon.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Reid, you must be in a high tick area, and they must also just like you.
> 
> You can go on a hike with two dogs, and one will have more ticks on it than the other every time. Fortunately, a lot of the ticks on the dogs this year have been dog ticks, not so dangerous.
> 
> I think they are also attracted to white and light colors. White dogs seem to get infested with them.
> 
> The small deer ticks are very difficult to feel on you, and they are the dangerous ones. I've gone home, thoroughly showered, and still discovered one on me the next morning, a very unpleasant experience.
> 
> You may want to put your pants outside your boot and either tie it or rubber band it to reduce their access.
> 
> There are a lot of them out here this year, but it has been that way here for several years.


 
I was going to mention they are attracted to light colors but wasnt sure that was fact or not. I mostly wear black or brown jeans, IDK if that helps much... GL Ambull


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Reid, you must be in a high tick area, and they must also just like you.
> 
> You can go on a hike with two dogs, and one will have more ticks on it than the other every time. Fortunately, a lot of the ticks on the dogs this year have been dog ticks, not so dangerous.
> 
> I think they are also attracted to white and light colors. White dogs seem to get infested with them.
> 
> The small deer ticks are very difficult to feel on you, and they are the dangerous ones. I've gone home, thoroughly showered, and still discovered one on me the next morning, a very unpleasant experience.
> 
> You may want to put your pants outside your boot and either tie it or rubber band it to reduce their access.
> 
> There are a lot of them out here this year, but it has been that way here for several years.



My doctor mentioned the eastern shore is a hotbed area for ticks because of all the deer. Just moved here a year ago and agree with him already. 

I'm only wearing white/light colors from now on fully treated with Permethrin. They may be drawn to the light colors but at least I'll be able to see those suckers and they should die from the treatment. 

From the RI tick website I believe all the ticks were Lone Star ticks. They're known as aggressive human biters so it seems to fit what I encountered and several of the larger buggers were definitely adult females.


----------



## MustangMike

They may be annoying, but Lone Star ticks do not transmit Lyme, you are lucky.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Reid, you must be in a high tick area, and they must also just like you.
> 
> You can go on a hike with two dogs, and one will have more ticks on it than the other every time. Fortunately, a lot of the ticks on the dogs this year have been dog ticks, not so dangerous.
> 
> I think they are also attracted to white and light colors. White dogs seem to get infested with them.
> 
> The small deer ticks are very difficult to feel on you, and they are the dangerous ones. I've gone home, thoroughly showered, and still discovered one on me the next morning, a very unpleasant experience.
> 
> You may want to put your pants outside your boot and either tie it or rubber band it to reduce their access.
> 
> There are a lot of them out here this year, but it has been that way here for several years.



I find myself wearing compression under armour heat gear when I am out in the woods. The compression makes it much harder for the ticks to get to bare skin. I have only picked one up this spring and he was easy enough to smash.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> They may be annoying, but Lone Star ticks do not transmit Lyme, you are lucky.



That's true. They do carry some pretty nasty diseases though. I actually saw the ticks standing on blades of grass waiting for me to walk by. That will be a perfect place to test the effectiveness of Permethrin treated clothes. I'm also really curious as to why ixodes scapularis is the only species of ticks that are vectors of Lyme disease. I feel a tick research obsession coming.


----------



## Marshy

I read those lint rollers with the tear off adheasive sheets works well at getting them off clothing.


----------



## Marshy

Looks like I might of picked up another side job falling more trees. My coworker that I cut for yesterday said his friend has 100-150 trees he wants cut for logs and hes about 15 or so minutes away. I might even get some firewood on top of cash.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Looks like I might of picked up another side job falling more trees. My coworker that I cut for yesterday said his friend has 100-150 trees he wants cut for logs and hes about 15 or so minutes away. I might even get some firewood on top of cash.



Seems as though Heaven's gates has opened up for you since becoming a mod.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Seems as though Heaven's gates has opened up for you since becoming a mod.


Where's mine then??


----------



## Marshy

LoL

SVK, someone has to stand watch at the gate.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> LoL
> 
> SVK, someone has to stand watch at the gate.



No, no. Heaven's gates are guarded by U.S. Marines.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> I need to start stacking like dancan.



I like the bedliner but man you'd better join the marines to get some better stacking skills LOL
Wudpirate , I can't put the self till I figure how I was gonna setup the conveyor ,,,, yup I got a small one , I've got more stuff yet but I'm waiting for young Ambull to catch up LOL
Hey Reid !!
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/440-lb-capacity-log-cart/A-p8469363e
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/junior-log-arch/A-p8531972e

Look for something like these to move the bigguns .


----------



## JB Weld

A buddy of mine gave me his late FIL chainsaw. It is a 60cc Timber Bear, and it is so ugly it is beautiful! I mean how cool a name is that! 

You need some wood cut you say? Just a minute....let me go get.......the Timber Bear.




I mean, let me put on my back brace, and get out....The Timber Bear. This thing weighs like 22 pounds!

This old girl had not run in 3 years. I drained the old fuel, filled it with fresh mix, and she started on the 5th pull! After she warmed up, I fine tuned the carb and man does she ever ROAR! She has the original bar and all the original decals. 

It is just a cool old saw that has a long life ahead of her. 
I bet it brings back some memories for some of you guys!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> I like the bedliner but man you'd better join the marines to get some better stacking skills LOL
> Wudpirate , I can't put the self till I figure how I was gonna setup the conveyor ,,,, yup I got a small one , I've got more stuff yet but I'm waiting for young Ambull to catch up LOL
> Hey Reid !!
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/440-lb-capacity-log-cart/A-p8469363e
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/junior-log-arch/A-p8531972e
> 
> Look for something like these to move the bigguns .



Marines taught me a few things but stacking wasn't one of them lol. Every time I head out to my scrounge site I plan on stacking the van to the brim just like Dan. Then I get there, pile the wood in, and the van starts to do an ass to grass squat. That's when I chicken out and baby it. 

Those look good but not sure how the wheels will do in the woods. I was thinking about a Gorilla cart but they may be a bit tough to maneuver as well. May just stick with my wheel barrow.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Ambull01 said:


> I need to start stacking like dancan.



Looks like a good load, I loaded all these rounds in my Ford escort because I didnt want to pass them up.
Then how much split wood came from the load, unusual


----------



## H-Ranch

Mike Mulback said:


> View attachment 428287


Most people put the wood UNDER the roof of the woodshed, but hey, whatever works!


----------



## MustangMike

It is sunbathing!

Speaking of, wish the darn rain would stop around here already, days & days it just keeps coming all day. Guess it makes up for the dry spell we had a few weeks ago. Glad I'm not in a "water accumulation" area.


----------



## Ambull01

Mike Mulback said:


> Looks like a good load, I loaded all these rounds in my Ford escort because I didnt want to pass them up.
> Then how much split wood came from the load, unusual View attachment 428286
> View attachment 428287



Oh damn, you stack your stuff on your roof! lol Nice. I've never seen that before.

Looks like I was a bit late with my comment. 

@MustangMike , we had a lot of rain yesterday and supposed to drizzle this whole week. My younger self would have complained but as I've gotten older I try to keep my whining to a minimum. If it's raining and I feel like complaining I just tell myself think about the poor souls in TX. When it's hot, I think about the 2000+ people in India that have died from the heat.


----------



## JB Weld

I bet that wood dries out fast on the roof in Las Vegas! It is getting pounded by the sun.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Yes I wanted to get it dried out, figured up there should get it, Seems solid- Kind of crazy way to do it but what the heck.
Its already at 20% or less after 5weeks and it will cook up there when it gets hot 120 out there in summer.
Thanks for replies!
Its mesquite, going to cook ribs with the wood hopefully.


----------



## Marshy

Wow, didnt realize you were in Vegas until JB mentioned it. Im headed there this coming Monday for 6 days, I cant wait!


----------



## Mike Mulback

Marshy said:


> Wow, didnt realize you were in Vegas until JB mentioned it. Im headed there this coming Monday for 6 days, I cant wait!



Great time of the season to vist, What are your favorite stops out here. Place to have a great time, just set a limit.
Great buffets. Not all that cheap any more


----------



## Marshy

Well, I have never been there so I need to go to Hoover dam and the grand canyon. After that its just going to be walking the strip and viewing the casinos. We might catch a show but I havent looked into any specifically. I want to go eat at Hell's Kitchen for sure, the rest will be spurr of the moment kind of thing. I wont be doing much gambling, Im too cheap and bad at it lol. Let me know if there are any "must see" things, Im open to suggestions. Definetly going to go check out the major casinos and resorts though for sight seeing.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Marshy said:


> Well, I have never been there so I need to go to Hoover dam and the grand canyon. After that its just going to be walking the strip and viewing the casinos. We might catch a show but I havent looked into any specifically. I want to go eat at Hell's Kitchen for sure, the rest will be spurr of the moment kind of thing. I wont be doing much gambling, Im too cheap and bad at it lol. Let me know if there are any "must see" things, Im open to suggestions. Definetly going to go check out the major casinos and resorts though for sight seeing.



Its all great, we hang at the locals places off the strip. Fremont street is a definite see at night for the best show.
Mt Charleston is a great retreat although everything closed down at 6pm. Unreal houses way way up there.
They have that new observation wheel going linx you will see that from anywhere. Enjoy!


----------



## SteveSS

Marshy said:


> Well, I have never been there so I need to go to Hoover dam and the grand canyon. After that its just going to be walking the strip and viewing the casinos. We might catch a show but I havent looked into any specifically. I want to go eat at Hell's Kitchen for sure, the rest will be spurr of the moment kind of thing. I wont be doing much gambling, Im too cheap and bad at it lol. Let me know if there are any "must see" things, Im open to suggestions. Definetly going to go check out the major casinos and resorts though for sight seeing.


We went last year. It was a lot of fun. We visited the lobbies of every major hotel (wifes idea). Saw "O" at the Bellagio....a definite must see if you can get tix. Ate at Gordon Ramsay's BurGR.....didn't care for it. Ate at Bobby's (Flay) Burger Palace....Loved it. Got married.....damn it.  Went to the old side, can't remember the street name....it was awesome. Drank wayyyy too much. It's a good time. You'll definitely have fun. Enjoy.


----------



## SteveSS

Mike Mulback said:


> Fremont street is a definite see at night for the best show.


That's the one.....really cool at night.


----------



## farmer steve

JB Weld said:


> A buddy of mine gave me his late FIL chainsaw. It is a 60cc Timber Bear, and it is so ugly it is beautiful! I mean how cool a name is that!
> 
> You need some wood cut you say? Just a minute....let me go get.......the Timber Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, let me put on my back brace, and get out....The Timber Bear. This thing weighs like 22 pounds!
> 
> This old girl had not run in 3 years. I drained the old fuel, filled it with fresh mix, and she started on the 5th pull! After she warmed up, I fine tuned the carb and man does she ever ROAR! She has the original bar and all the original decals.
> 
> It is just a cool old saw that has a long life ahead of her.
> I bet it brings back some memories for some of you guys!


did you get the dolly wheels with it?


----------



## tla100

We had a blast off Fremont @ "Hogs and Heifers" biker bar. 

Eating, I was impressed with Hash House a Go Go. Great food, lots of it, and budweiser silo in a brown paper bag.


----------



## Mike Mulback

tla100 said:


> We had a blast off Fremont @ "Hogs and Heifers" biker bar.
> 
> Eating, I was impressed with Hash House a Go Go. Great food, lots of it, and budweiser silo in a brown paper bag.



Yep Fremont st. is not for the faint heart but its something to see. I live out here and that's the first place we go for a good time on the town.
Its not hiend district by no means.. Look it up in Google images


----------



## Marshy

Ill mark it down on the agenda thanks! The biker bar sounds like fun.


----------



## mallardman

Still a lot of beech to split and 2 more beech down that need bucked and brought in but got all the sugar maple split. The maple has been down 2 years.

One place outside of Vegas I recommend is red rocks. Cool place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

mallardman said:


> One place outside of Vegas I recommend is red rocks. Cool place.



+1 on Red Rock, I also would say Valley of Fire. If you can go two hours away Zion National Park drive is Spectacular!


----------



## JB Weld

Holy Moly! Did I ever get an education yesterday evening. I split Elm for the first time. Let me correct that....I tried to split Elm for the first time. 

I was cruising through my pile of what I call OLS :One Lick Splits. It had some Cherry, Oak, and Pear in it. It also had some small Elm. I was just cruising along, and slapped a piece of elm up on the splitting round (~8" diameter). I hit it with the maul and it barely dented the top.  I thought, "Hmmmm....I better use a wedge on this". So I grabbed a Wood Grenade and the pounded on it with a sledge for a while. It would go in about a couple inches and then bounce out! Well, I was determined by this point (and breathing pretty hard by the way).  I finally got the wedge to stay seated and channeled my best John Henry! I whaled on that wedge till it was 2" *below flush* with the top of the 8" log (I was sucking wind at this point). The thing had started to split (a little), but the interlocking grain was nothing short of amazing. I flipped the log over and was able to finish it off with two licks from the maul. I finally had to pull it in two, and my Wood Grenade was still captured by the strands of grain! I think I will wait till I get my hydraulic splitter back from my buddy to tackle any more of that Elm. I might just noodle the few pieces I have left. Sheeesh!


----------



## Philbert

JB Weld said:


> Did I ever get an education yesterday evening.


Let's continue the education with spelling: N-o-o-d-l-e. 

Seriously, I have never found the 'wood grenades' as useful as 2-3 conventional splitting wedges. Elm will still be a challenge. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

JB Weld said:


> Holy Moly! Did I ever get an education yesterday evening. I split Elm for the first time. Let me correct that....I tried to split Elm for the first time.
> 
> I was cruising through my pile of what I call OLS :One Lick Splits. It had some Cherry, Oak, and Pear in it. It also had some small Elm. I was just cruising along, and slapped a piece of elm up on the splitting round (~8" diameter). I hit it with the maul and it barely dented the top.  I thought, "Hmmmm....I better use a wedge on this". So I grabbed a Wood Grenade and the pounded on it with a sledge for a while. It would go in about a couple inches and then bounce out! Well, I was determined by this point (and breathing pretty hard by the way).  I finally got the wedge to stay seated and channeled my best John Henry! I whaled on that wedge till it was 2" *below flush* with the top of the 8" log (I was sucking wind at this point). The thing had started to split (a little), but the interlocking grain was nothing short of amazing. I flipped the log over and was able to finish it off with two licks from the maul. I finally had to pull it in two, and my Wood Grenade was still captured by the strands of grain! I think I will wait till I get my hydraulic splitter back from my buddy to tackle any more of that Elm. I might just noodle the few pieces I have left. Sheeesh!


I did some American elm up to 10" this spring that was green. After it dries forget about it. That is unless you want to leave it out until just before it starts to decay when the fibers finally start to let go of each other. 

IMO in the absence of a supply of oak, hard maple, hickory, or similar the extra work required by elm is still worth it.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Saw a tree service taking down some trees. Stopped and asked them where they planned to dumped it and they said city dump. I told them where I live, hopefully when I get home there will be a couple cords waiting for me.


----------



## svk

The guy down the street is selling a couple of lots. On Monday they cut every tree on the lot and chipped the whole works while I was at work. I don't know why these developers cut down every tree on a lot including healthy, desirable species not in the building footprint. They then build a spec house and then pay to put in expensive nursery trees.


----------



## MustangMike

I heated my house for 25 years with wood, and split by hand every year but one, the one is when they delivered Elm to me. I could not split it by hand, so I rented a splitter, and it would still not split that Elm. Ended up noodling it with the 044, and told them to never give me Elm again!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> The guy down the street is selling a couple of lots. On Monday they cut every tree on the lot and chipped the whole works while I was at work. I don't know why these developers cut down every tree on a lot including healthy, desirable species not in the building footprint. They then build a spec house and then pay to put in expensive nursery trees.


...that same asinine approach is found everywhere when it comes to developers and builders. Around here, they'll make lots look like barren wasteland with a turd spec house sitting on it, only to backfill the yard with a few Bradford pear trees and hit and miss with boxwoods or azaleas so it looks like the beginnings of a flower bed.


----------



## farmer steve

with it feeling like fall here i figured i pull the splitter out and work on some of last winters scrounge. mostly white oak with a little bit of ash. i'm still using my buddies DHT 22 T splitter and it does a fine job.


----------



## wudpirat

Oh, the joy of splitting Elm.
My advice is use a hydro and wear heavy work gloves.

As you were, carry on.


----------



## mainewoods

Been raining off and on since last Friday. 5 inches in the rain gauge, as of yesterday. It finally stopped this morning, and needless to say the woods are soaking wet. American beech, white ash and sugar maple are gonna be hitting the ground hard, starting tomorrow.


----------



## mainewoods

Starting right here and heading for that ridge.


----------



## dancan

Low 40's , been cold and wet here for 4 days , almost dry today , still keeping a fire all day with scrounged up spruce and pine from last year but it's soon to run out , might have to dip into this years spf pile before it starts to warm up .
Still changing winter tires to summers at the shop every day ......


----------



## dancan

I've even culled a fencepost or two into the furnace LOL


----------



## Philbert

I helped a friend remove some large limbs from his roof. Put the big pieces in my station wagon, but did not fill it up like Dancan or Ambull01, so no photos of the wood. Got to use a lot of toys though!

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> On Monday they cut every tree on the lot and chipped the whole works while I was at work.



They do it here too, except they use a dozer and knock everything down and push it into a pile and strike a match. If you're lucky you can slide in on a weekend before they burn it and haul out a truck load or two.


----------



## Philbert

When I lived/worked up the UP, we would visit the slash piles left behind by lumber companies. They would leave them until winter to burn, and the locals would help themselves to stove wood, etc. Things were a bit more casual then, and if you left the pile as neat as you found it, and did not threaten to sue anyone, no one complained.

Philbert


----------



## JB Weld

SteveSS said:


> They do it here too, except they use a dozer and knock everything down and push it into a pile and strike a match. If you're lucky you can slide in on a weekend before they burn it and haul out a truck load or two.



Same here in AR. I drove by a few massive piles on the way home today.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Have been super busy lately fellas. Making a bit of money too. Going to buy a mason dump and a skid steer this month. Skid steer this weekend and the dump probably by the 15th. And I have a about 10 giant hard maples at my buddies house that I have to take down. Gonna let me process them there then haul it to my house in splits. Skid steer comes with two buckets, york rake, snow plow and extra parts. Super excited, tired, and anxious to make more money!


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Going to buy a mason dump and a skid steer this month. Skid steer this weekend . . . Super excited, . . .



Who knew that life on the skids could be exciting?

(Congrats!)

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> When I lived/worked up the UP, we would visit the slash piles left behind by lumber companies. They would leave them until winter to burn, and the locals would help themselves to stove wood, etc. Things were a bit more casual then, and if you left the pile as neat as you found it, and did not threaten to sue anyone, no one complained.
> 
> Philbert



Once the said "permit" is acquired we do the same here. We have found/pulled some amazing things out of those piles.

It is kind of cheating when you drag a skid steer along with you to the site though.

@dancan, I'd be quiet about the fence posts. Some might need their fainting couch after reading that. Just saying.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Clint, you back to 100%?


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve you got a good buddy if you still have his splitter. I treat my splitter like my saw no one uses them unless I am there. To many knuckle heads out there. The only buddy I would give my equipment to is a professional arborist and well he has his own toys to play with.


----------



## JB Weld

nomad_archer said:


> farmer Steve you got a good buddy if you still have his splitter. I treat my splitter like my saw no one uses them unless I am there. To many knuckle heads out there. The only buddy I would give my equipment to is a professional arborist and well he has his own toys to play with.



I currently have my splitter loaned out to a buddy of mine. The deal is "You break it, You fix it". I am very picky about who I loan it to. 

He is on notice though.....It will be back at my place on July 1.  I have some big rounds to bust up and that trashy old Elm I scrounged.


----------



## nomad_archer

JB Weld said:


> The deal is "You break it, You fix it".



Isn't that always the deal. Problem is lots of people don't want to fix it after they break it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> farmer steve you got a good buddy if you still have his splitter. I treat my splitter like my saw no one uses them unless I am there. To many knuckle heads out there. The only buddy I would give my equipment to is a professional arborist and well he has his own toys to play with.


and he has my ms 290 and a couple of my wrenches. he's my firewood cutter/helper in the winter.


----------



## mainewoods

I feel pretty good, Matt. I dropped and limbed 16 good sized beech and sugar maple today, plus stacked all the brush, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I feel pretty good, Matt. I dropped and limbed 16 good sized beech and sugar maple today, plus stacked all the brush, so I must be doing something right.



You certainly are doing good!

I haven't cut anything but grass, weeds and hay for more than half a year now.

I'd rather being working wood, trying to figger out how to accomplish this, it would require a major restructuring of where I live and what I do for a living.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cutting hay zog? My farmer buddy asked me if I was up for loading the elevator next weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, when are we cutting wood??? Sounds like some nice toys you are acquiring.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, sounds like you are doing just great! 

You will have to start the New England Health Spa and charge people to come up and cut & split trees, limb em and drag the brush away!


----------



## Eagleknight

It has been depressing for me last two weeks. I injured my chest when pull starting an ATV. It started midway through pull and so the ret of the pull was fast. I was lined up wrong and basically punch myself right in the ribs. Can't really lift much with right side and just letting it heal. i tried to split the other night and couldn't lift the rounds without hurting so I am just resting. I need to get more split. My big pile has given rabbits and voles cover. Now they are getting in my garden.


----------



## SteveSS

Ouch! Hope you heal up quick, bud. I dropped a split on my toe a couple weeks ago and just finally stopped limping. It's still a little sore, but I'm supposed to play in a golf tourney tomorrow, so we'll see how it holds up. Aleve keeps the pain down to where I barely notice it anymore.


----------



## Marshy

MechanicMatt said:


> Cutting hay zog? My farmer buddy asked me if I was up for loading the elevator next weekend.


 I'd rather load the elevator than be in the mow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Id rather load then stack up in the loft, its like oven up there.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got my log table mostly done. One more bar to weld up and it will be complete. I put one log across the wedge tonight and it worked like a champ.


----------



## svk

Not sure what species but this little bird scrounged up some birch bark and noodles from one of my cutting sites to build their nest.


----------



## Eagleknight

Ryan Groat said:


> Got my log table mostly done. One more bar to weld up and it will be complete. I put one log across the wedge tonight and it worked like a champ.


Any pictures?


----------



## zogger

Gonna be scrounging some materz real soon now, check out this bad boy! 4 foot tall already, was ten inches three weeks ago. And what's funny is, it gets the least direct sun and most shade of any of the tomato plants.

Ok, bonus question, name that tree!


----------



## mainewoods

Off hand I'd say it was a Brandywine.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Gonna be scrounging some materz real soon now, check out this bad boy! 4 foot tall already, was ten inches three weeks ago. And what's funny is, it gets the least direct sun and most shade of any of the tomato plants.
> 
> Ok, bonus question, name that tree!


looks like a chinese tallow tree. and the tomato looks like a better boy.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> looks like a chinese tallow tree. and the tomato looks like a better boy.



Correct on tomato, tree is a mulberry

edit: I was wrong on the tomato, it is a beefmaster, went and rechecked. 

I have a variety here. Since the greenhouse blew apart and no new skin from the owner, I buy my plants from a farm store, plus go dumpster diving there and get ones they have thrown out. About half or so I get them back in good shape, then into the ground.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Correct on tomato, tree is a mulberry
> 
> edit: I was wrong on the tomato, it is a beefmaster, went and rechecked.
> 
> I have a variety here. Since the greenhouse blew apart and no new skin from the owner, I buy my plants from a farm store, plus go dumpster diving there and get ones they have thrown out. About half or so I get them back in good shape, then into the ground.


I haven't done tomatoes in a few years but when I did, I would pick out the tiniest plants they had. They would always grow up to be the largest plant I had. I can only assume that the smaller plants assimilated to the larger pot sooner.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I haven't done tomatoes in a few years but when I did, I would pick out the tiniest plants they had. They would always grow up to be the largest plant I had. I can only assume that the smaller plants assimilated to the larger pot sooner.



I was room mates with a co worker once long time ago, had a little duplex we rented in town, in Atlanta. Anyway, we had this little ten foot back yard. One day he goes, I want to grow a tomato! I said, well, we have some in the fridge, pick one out, cut it, get a few seeds and try them. He did, one sprouted well, we planted it. AMAZING that sucker got as big as a Christmas tree, didn't need any staking, the main stem was strong as a sapling! Lots of tomatoes. All it got was some spaghetti pots of water every day and a little raked up lawn from the mower guys for mulch around it, and some coffee grounds, etc. To this day I wish I knew what seeds those were. He saved some then lost them during a move.


----------



## dancan

No tomatoes in there LOL


----------



## Marine5068

You're a busy man Dan


----------



## Marine5068

zogger said:


> I was room mates with a co worker once long time ago, had a little duplex we rented in town, in Atlanta. Anyway, we had this little ten foot back yard. One day he goes, I want to grow a tomato! I said, well, we have some in the fridge, pick one out, cut it, get a few seeds and try them. He did, one sprouted well, we planted it. AMAZING that sucker got as big as a Christmas tree, didn't need any staking, the main stem was strong as a sapling! Lots of tomatoes. All it got was some spaghetti pots of water every day and a little raked up lawn from the mower guys for mulch around it, and some coffee grounds, etc. To this day I wish I knew what seeds those were. He saved some then lost them during a move.



I knew a guy who grew the other kind of "tomatoes" when we were in college.
He used to pee on his for extra fertilizer he said.
It sure grew nice "blooms" afterwards


----------



## Ryan Groat

Eagleknight said:


> Any pictures?


I'll get some tonight if the rain holds off.


----------



## zogger

Marine5068 said:


> I knew a guy who grew the other kind of "tomatoes" when we were in college.
> He used to pee on his for extra fertilizer he said.
> It sure grew nice "blooms" afterwards



HAHAHAHAHA!

Nope, this one was a real tomato. My friend called it his tomato tree.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Nope, this one was a real tomato. My friend called it his tomato tree.


I was in south Texas and there were jalapeño plants that had been growing for several years. They actually had bark growing on the lower part of the plant.


----------



## dancan

I made a box for for the forks of the diesel powered wheelbarrow , it holds 1 row of wood from the van so only 2 trips to the stacks 







Today's scrounged wood brought to you by MexiCoke


----------



## dancan

Load #3 today , even picked up some of the splitter scraps , perfect kindlin LOL


----------



## Mike Mulback

Here is one for you I cant believe this post http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/zip/5063225164.html


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

A load of red oak with a few pieces of red maple. Bringing the cart with me was the smartest thing i did. Rolling 30" oak rounds 40' uphill wasnt fun. I got twice as much done this way.

I just wanted to run my 044 and getting some oak was the bonus.


----------



## svk

Mike Mulback said:


> Here is one for you I cant believe this post http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/zip/5063225164.html


Do you think ALL of that could be squeezed into Dancan's van?


----------



## cantoo

Guess how this ended up? Was cutting a rotten ash down and the wind had gotten a bit stronger than I had realized. It turned completely around on the stump and fell backwards to my notch. I notched the rotten side as that's the way it was leaning. The tractor was far enough away but made me do some quick thinking. After it fell backwards and hung up I went over to the tractor and got my phone to take pics. 5 minutes after I cut it the wind picked up again and the tree rolled on the cedars allowing me to grab the saw out before it went crashing down. Next time I will check the wind closer before do the final cut. I need to order some more bars and chains anyway.


----------



## cantoo

Went to an Amish sale on Saturday. Wish this was for sale but it wasn't. 48" splitter, self propelled, power steered, log lift and only an 11 hp Honda on it. Cycle time must be real slow.
I bought a Wallenstein BX42 skid steer mounted wood chipper. Set of fork extensions for my forks and another wood splitter, decent shape likely resell it.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Guess how this ended up?


Ouch!

Hope the saw was not too badly injured.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Glad that it was only the bar that took one for the team lol


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I helped a friend remove some large limbs from his roof. Put the big pieces in my station wagon, but did not fill it up like Dancan or Ambull01, so no photos of the wood. Got to use a lot of toys though!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 428531



What's that thing on the left? 



zogger said:


> You certainly are doing good!
> 
> I haven't cut anything but grass, weeds and hay for more than half a year now.
> 
> I'd rather being working wood, trying to figger out how to accomplish this, it would require a major restructuring of where I live and what I do for a living.



Perhaps it's due to the fact I spent most of my life in Hawaii or maybe because I secretly want to be a farmer. Whatever the case may be I've always wanted to hay. That just seems like an awesome workout (the smaller square bales at least that you manually handle). 



cantoo said:


> Went to an Amish sale on Saturday. Wish this was for sale but it wasn't. 48" splitter, self propelled, power steered, log lift and only an 11 hp Honda on it. Cycle time must be real slow.
> I bought a Wallenstein BX42 skid steer mounted wood chipper. Set of fork extensions for my forks and another wood splitter, decent shape likely resell it.
> 
> View attachment 429336
> View attachment 429335



Hope they are all Mennonites or they're all cheaters.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> What's that thing on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's due to the fact I spent most of my life in Hawaii or maybe because I secretly want to be a farmer. Whatever the case may be I've always wanted to hay. That just seems like an awesome workout (the smaller square bales at least that you manually handle).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are all Mennonites or they're all cheaters.


we''ll be haying in about a week Reid.come on up.we usually wait till it's about 95*and 98% humidity. free water.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> we''ll be haying in about a week Reid.come on up.we usually wait till it's about 95*and 98% humidity. free water.



My record on small square bales is cracking ten thousand in one day. That's baled, hauled to the barn and stacked. Farmer, his son and nephew and brother, and me.

Probably the most beat and tired I ever got on a job.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> What's that thing on the left? View attachment 428531



_(Left to Right, and Top to Bottom)_
Oregon 40 V pole saw (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-40-volt-pole-saw.248941/ )
Corona 14' manual pole saw/pruner
Oregon 40 V chainsaw ( http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/review-oregon-powernow-cordless-chainsaw.179262/ )
Gilmour compound bypass lopper (clean cuts in live trees)
Gilmour compound anvil lopper (cuts live or dead wood)
14" Silky 'Big Boy' folding saw
Oregon 40 V blower
Little Giant 19' multi-ladder

Philbert (not shown)


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> we''ll be haying in about a week Reid.come on up.we usually wait till it's about 95*and 98% humidity. free water.



Sounds like a plan. 



zogger said:


> My record on small square bales is cracking ten thousand in one day. That's baled, hauled to the barn and stacked. Farmer, his son and nephew and brother, and me.
> 
> Probably the most beat and tired I ever got on a job.



10k! Impressive


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

10k in a day? With 5 people? That's quite impressive. We could hit 1,300-1,500 in a day with 4-5 people, and the neighbors could do about 3,000 max, with 6-8 people. You would have to be averaging close to 100 wagon loads per hour!


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> 10k in a day? With 5 people? That's quite impressive. We could hit 1,300-1,500 in a day with 4-5 people, and the neighbors could do about 3,000 max, with 6-8 people. You would have to be averaging close to 100 wagon loads per hour!



Maybe he fat fingered a 0 before the "k" or perhaps the GA folk work with miniature hay bales.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I'm not saying it's impossible. The hardest thing is getting that much hay dry enough all at the same time. And then the volume of bales would be quite a bit. It's possible, though.


----------



## MustangMike

If memory serves me right, can't you set the bailer to make different size bails???


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Hope they are all Mennonites or they're all cheaters.



Using my experience they all and I mean all of them look to be Amish. Yes they are "cheaters" they use everything the non amish guy uses in there work or business.


----------



## Mike-M

Finished my scrounging for this year already. I wish my yard was big enough to get a couple years ahead like some of you guys, but I can only store about 2 cords, thats with my stacks 7-8 feet high. I still have about half a cord left to buck and split, that should be done pretty soon.


----------



## Mike-M

The other day I broke the tip off my wood grenade (diamond shaped wedge) which I use almost every day. I was going to weld it, but after taking a look, its some real low quality cast steel. I went to Lowes to get it warrantied, but they no longer carry them. Went to HD, same thing. Went to harbor freight, they carry them, but theyre out of stock and arent expecting them soon. I guess I'll order one from amazon or something.


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, we have every type of Amish, Mennonites etc here. The Elders decided on what they can and can't do and every once in awhile a family gets kicked out (banned) from the group because of the Elders changing their minds. We have ones who only use horses , ones who only use tractors with steel wheels, use rubber tired tractors and ones who run hundreds of acres and every type of equipment there is out there. My lawn mower guy just got banned and had to leave because he was getting too modern for the Elders (his father is one) he sells every type of motor there is out there, is a Dewalt dealer, Johnsred, sells solar panels and installs them, sells Natures Comfort owb's and can order tons of other stuff. His brother also got booted out because he was a Contractor, he had a "white" guy hired, paid him to buy 2 duallys and a bunch of trailers. He had a ton of employees and did a lot of business.
The sale I was at had a steel supply business, butcher shop, fencing installation, raised cattle, custom feed grinding and on and on. At least 4 families lived on the property. Had a huge diesel generator running everything including electric garage door openers on all the overhead doors. Their `` office`had 4 stocked pop coolers, chocolate bars etc.


----------



## svk

The term tree nuts takes on a whole new meaning...


----------



## MustangMike

Just cut the legs, cut the trunk, flip em right side up, and you got yourself a saleable item at the art show!


----------



## cantoo

The guy had lots of homemade equipment. This is a post driver that started out as a skid steer.



Stand on platform on this one. The bins hold different types of fencing wire.




They must have used this to load logs onto a feed table or something. I don't think it had a drive system on it.






This was a hammer mill inside the barn, powered by a diesel. They also had a huge diesel powering a hay harvester that ground up round bales of hay, again inside the barn. Twin drive shafts on it, one went to run the cyclone sucker behind the hammer mill.



Parking lot.


----------



## zogger

kingOFgEEEks said:


> 10k in a day? With 5 people? That's quite impressive. We could hit 1,300-1,500 in a day with 4-5 people, and the neighbors could do about 3,000 max, with 6-8 people. You would have to be averaging close to 100 wagon loads per hour!



Big dairy. OK, not exact memory but sort of what I remember, approx 200 acres pasture/ hay, 200 corn and milo for silage. Plus woods. He had a big tractor, the baler with a kicker, multiple wagons, (land train) his son shuttling the wagons and then a conveyor at the barn. I can't tell ya what baler, but he had a huge JD tractor running the baler and kicker, smaller JD for running the wagons. I was in the barn stacking, it just DIDN'T END. AAARRGGH. Hugemongous barn. Not stop deluge of bales. Still stacking at midnight or so. Later on the farmer told us that was his all time record by a big amount. I was in my mid 20s, thought I was just gonna keel over. I was much stronger then of course. Hook in each hand, slinging. Mostly two of us slinging, sometimes three, big overload for awhile, he had a lot of big hay wagons.

I HAVE NO IDEA if that count was accurate, just what he told me later.

I also remember, two bucks an hour.....


----------



## cantoo

Zogger, I used to hay for lots of farmers. Had one I really hated to work for. He had a Wonder steel barn with only a small door for the elevator at each end. We started in the middle and as soon as you got a few rows wide and up to the roof it cut off all air flow. He used former tractor trailers to haul the hay with, the "wagons" held 240 bales because that's as high as his loader tractor could lift the stooks. Most normal farm wagons held just over 120 bales and you got a few minutes break when they switched out wagons. The trailers from hell seemed to last forever. And he was too cheap to hire a couple of decent guys, he would have his 10 year old son with me in the mow and as soon as he could he sat on his azz and played with the cats. The kid now lives about 10 miles from me and farms a couple 1000 acres, yeah he sure was a dumb azz but way smarter than me.


----------



## cantoo

Oh yeah, I checked out the bar and gave it a bend or two in my vise. It's actually pretty straight and I'll wear it out cutting body wood at the landing. And I took a look at the splitter I bought. 9 hp briggs on it, store bought unit and decent enough cycle time. I think I'll cut it apart and use the parts for my 36" splitter if I ever get the time to build it. .


----------



## zogger

First squash scrounge!


----------



## MustangMike

You are way ahead of us Zog, but my Tomato plants have flowers on them and the squash, bean and broccoli plants are all getting bigger!

If it ever stops raining for a day, I will get in there and weed a bit.


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> First squash scrounge!


...yes sir...now the deep fryer oil to hit about 350 degs, sliced 1/4 thick, and a bowl of light salt and pepper flour ready to the side. Ain't nothin like fried squash and zucchini. Only thing I could rank with it is fried green tomatoes and fried okra. Both of the latter with a light mix of flour and cornmeal.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...yes sir...now the the deep fryer oil to hit about 350 degs, sliced 1/4 thick, and a bowl of light salt and pepper flour ready to the side. Ain't nothin like fried squash and zucchini. Only thing I could rank with it is fried green tomatoes and fried okra. Both of the latter with a light mix of flour and cornmeal.


Yum!


----------



## MustangMike

I do my garden to eat healthy. I grow mostly Butternut & Spaghetti Squash. We split them down the middle and bake em, maybe with some real Maple Syrup and stuff (I don't know all my wife's cooking secrets), but they turn out very good!

Zucchini you can just slice and eat raw on your salad, great!

Also had some real good venison burgers the other night.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> I do my garden to eat healthy. I grow mostly Butternut & Spaghetti Squash. We split them down the middle and bake em, maybe with some real Maple Syrup and stuff (I don't know all my wife's cooking secrets), but they turn out very good!
> 
> Zucchini you can just slice and eat raw on your salad, great!
> 
> Also had some real good venison burgers the other night.


...butternut and spaghetti squash is fine eating. Good deal.


----------



## svk

Spaghetti squash with crumbled Italian sausage and chunky sauce. 

Zucchini squash halves baked with Italian sausage and shredded Parmesan!

Getting hungry now!


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of times the veggies will be lightly steamed, then mixed with some roasted garlic and olive oil ... healthy & delicious!

She did some baby spinach that way a few weeks ago, it melted in your mouth.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I do my garden to eat healthy.



Same here mike. I need to fence my garden something decided to eat and wipe out my single row of corn plants. I dunno if it is to late to replant but I will anyway. I have lots in the garden and orchard. Tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, peas, green peppers, orange peppers, red peppers, hot peppers and I had some corn. I have some strawberries, and blueberries plus a small orchard of fruit trees but the trees are too young to produce fruit. I tried planting lettuce and asparagus a little late an nothing has come up yet. I love having fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Same here mike. I need to fence my garden something decided to eat and wipe out my single row of corn plants. I dunno if it is to late to replant but I will anyway. I have lots in the garden and orchard. Tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, peas, green peppers, orange peppers, red peppers, hot peppers and I had some corn. I have some strawberries, and blueberries plus a small orchard of fruit trees but the trees are too young to produce fruit. I tried planting lettuce and asparagus a little late an nothing has come up yet. I love having fresh fruit and veggies.


I keep planting sweet corn until around july 10th. depends on what the days to harvest is. did you plant asparagus "roots"?
here's a google shot of my sweet corn patches a few years ago.


----------



## nomad_archer

I planted asparagus from seed and it has only been a two or three weeks. I was just hoping to see something coming up. Thanks for the info on the corn. I will definitely be planting again. This is my second year with a garden so I am stumbling my way through it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I planted asparagus from seed and it has only been a two or three weeks.  I was just hoping to see something coming up. Thanks for the info on the corn. I will definitely be planting again. This is my second year with a garden so I am stumbling my way through it.


 i usually soak the seed overnite before planting it. even in the greenhouse it takes a couple of week to come up. what variety?


----------



## MustangMike

I gave up on corn, could not find a way to keep the Raccoon's away from it before I got to it. I get rid of Woodchucks, and everything else I fence out (the deer can go over 5', but with the dog smell out there, they don't). Rabbit guard at the bottom.


----------



## nomad_archer

Steve, I am not sure of the variety other than it was green asparagus.


----------



## dancan

After feeding the local homeless deer population for several summers I decided to support local farmers ...

Got a call on Monday from my local John Deere dealer that they got a trade in that I might be interested in .
I went over and bought the tractor on the spot without hearing it run , they delivered it today 







I'll install a hitch tomorrow so it can haul my wood cart 
Hmmmmm , I wonder if Cantoo would trade for the Steiner ???


----------



## Philbert

Can't see the seat . . . do you have to stand when operating it?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I haven't looked to see what the camo was hiding yet , it might be hidden behind camo for a reason LOL


----------



## cantoo

Sounds like it might be a sweet trade Duncan but I might need my Steiner soon if the rain doesn't stop. We've been getting hammered, we need the rain but not all at once. That will be a nice deere.


----------



## cantoo

I pulled the covers off the chipper I bought. They had never greased any of the bearings. The fittings were painted over and one inside was too tight to get without a 45* grease gun so I fixed that with the acetylene wrench. The thing is in good shape and hasn't seen much use. My son already put it up for sale.


----------



## cantoo

oops.


----------



## cantoo

And a load of logs getting ready to head home. Yeah, I need a bandsaw sawmill bad. Some of these are 22" across.


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> And a load of logs getting ready to head home. Yeah, I need a bandsaw sawmill bad. Some of these are 22" across.
> 
> 
> View attachment 429903


...nice!!


----------



## Ryan Groat

Was talking to a buddy yesterday and he told me he was going to take down a couple mulberry trees. I told him I'd help take em down.

Got home today and drive past my wood pile, he cut them up, delivered, and stacked them for me.


----------



## zogger

Ryan Groat said:


> Was talking to a buddy yesterday and he told me he was going to take down a couple mulberry trees. I told him I'd help take em down.
> 
> Got home today and drive past my wood pile, he cut them up, delivered, and stacked them for me.



Scrounge deluxe!


----------



## USMC615

Ryan Groat said:


> Was talking to a buddy yesterday and he told me he was going to take down a couple mulberry trees. I told him I'd help take em down.
> 
> Got home today and drive past my wood pile, he cut them up, delivered, and stacked them for me.



Now that's a buddy!! Good deal. Show him a good, unexpected favor one day...friends like that seem to be few and far between nowadays. Good for ya.


----------



## Ryan Groat

cantoo said:


> And a load of logs getting ready to head home. Yeah, I need a bandsaw sawmill bad. Some of these are 22" across.
> 
> 
> View attachment 429903



What is your method for unloading these? Just stab your forks into the pile?


----------



## nomad_archer

After wondering what was up with the asparagus yesterday, closer inspection today yielded the first shoot coming up.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> After wondering what was up with the asparagus yesterday, closer inspection today yielded the first shoot coming up.



looks good. they will need fertilizer this year to feed the roots for growing spears next year you should only harvest for about 2 weeks next year.


----------



## nomad_archer

Thank you.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Maybe I missed it in the 808 pages, but what supplies do you keep in your scrounging vehicle. 

I keep a 021, fiskars x27, and a can of premix. 

You never know when a tree may need to be cut up.


----------



## svk

Ryan Groat said:


> Maybe I missed it in the 808 pages, but what supplies do you keep in your scrounging vehicle.
> 
> I keep a 021, fiskars x27, and a can of premix.
> 
> You never know when a tree may need to be cut up.


Always an axe, sometimes the Fiskars and a saw.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> Maybe I missed it in the 808 pages, but what supplies do you keep in your scrounging vehicle.
> 
> I keep a 021, fiskars x27, and a can of premix.
> 
> You never know when a tree may need to be cut up.


----------



## VinceGU05




----------



## mainewoods

A couple of tow straps, pulp hook, or pickeroon, file, wedges, short piece of logging chain, PPE, gloves, bar oil, and a scrench. Basic stuff that may be helpful in any given situation. Every scrounge is different, in some way or another, and it's better to have it, than WISH you did have it.


----------



## nomad_archer

The scrounge vehicle is my daily driver so it only has a pair of gloves and a scrench in it. But when going on a scrounge I bring almost everything since the day you leave the fiskars or the digging bar at home is the day you wish you had it.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Atv and trailer i bring husq 51, x27, scrench
truck i bring one or two saws, x27, scrench, prybar, mix, oil, dolly if needed, and a couple chains.


----------



## cantoo

Ryan, I cut on a big cash crop farmers land. My family used to own it years ago and with this new owner putting in a bunch of turkey barns he said we could have as much wood as we wanted so I'm doing just that. I'm trying to get him a few more acres too by cutting all around the bush and cleaning up the fence lines . I clean up any trees or branches that fall into the field and whenever their big equipment pulls up a big stone I go in with my Kubota and get it out.
I have lots of equipment for firewood but for getting trees down I have a big plastic toolbox that fits on my front forks. Inside is a 260 and a 440, 2 gals of fuel, gal of bar oil, 4 wedges, hatchet and a smaller toolbox with scrench, bunch of chains, bar nuts, files and a tip grease gun. Also carry spray paint to mark logs for cutting to length.
I use my loader forks to slide in under the logs to unload them. Ripping a bit of bark off helps the logs to dry faster. I have maybe 10 different buckets but the forks get used the most. I used to just leave the logs on the trailer and cut them to round length right on it. Worked good but because my window to get wood out is so small I have to spend the time just getting logs home. I cleaned out the fence line 1st and then they planted right to the edge leaving no room for me to drive back. They guy also owns 100 acres across the road from me that has 10 acres of bush that is about 90% ash, again only time I can get there is when there is no crops in. That is the spring and fall and it's usually flooded then.


----------



## dancan

I pack a lot of stuff with me in the van , the tools to keep me on the road and cutting wood , plenty of rope/straps/chain/hooks/etc , usually 2 or 3 saws , a couple of spare chains , files , gas and bar lube , PPE , a couple of axes , a maul , felling lever and wedges a Tirfor and it's cable 7 days a week .
More stuff when I head to the woods LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Planned to do a little cutting today, ended up doing a little more. Took down 3 Black Birch (about 18" each), a smaller Beech, and a bunch of little stuff, which was all planned. Then we found a Red Oak that had blown down the night before. It was in the small strip of woods between the owner's house and the neighbor, and the owners friend counted the rings and determined it was 80 yrs old (a little over 20").

The neighbor came home near the end of the day, said when the Oak came down last night it scared the crap our of him and the wife. He also gave me permission to return with the ATV and take out whatever I wanted. There is both part of the Red Oak, and an older Ash log on the side of his yard. I don't think he was looking forward to cutting it all up with his 170!

044 #2 felt very strong in the Oak, I had been running it rich on purpose till it broke it, and recently leaned it out a bit. Seemed to make a big difference.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Planned to do a little cutting today, ended up doing a little more. Took down 3 Black Birch (about 18" each), a smaller Beech, and a bunch of little stuff, which was all planned. Then we found a Red Oak that had blown down the night before. It was in the small strip of woods between the owner's house and the neighbor, and the owners friend counted the rings and determined it was 80 yrs old (a little over 20").
> 
> The neighbor came home near the end of the day, said when the Oak came down last night it scared the crap our of him and the wife. He also gave me permission to return with the ATV and take out whatever I wanted. There is both part of the Red Oak, and an older Ash log on the side of his yard. I don't think he was looking forward to cutting it all up with his 170!
> 
> 044 #2 felt very strong in the Oak, I had been running it rich on purpose till it broke it, and recently leaned it out a bit. Seemed to make a big difference.
> 
> Enjoy the pics.


Nice score there...heap of good wood.


----------



## svk

Another cord fell victim to the Fiskars today (partial load shown here). If you have sand on the axe face and strike a log it will cause sparks. Never seen that before but it happened several times today.


----------



## mainewoods

Hauled out a small pile of logs yesterday. Beech and sugar maple.


----------



## mainewoods

About an 18% grade up the woods road to the cutting area.


----------



## mainewoods

Slid the logs down the "hill" with this 1987 Toro 8-32. Did it on a whim, and was quite surprised at how little it took to skid logs down hill. 6 foot logging chain and no chains on the rear tires. 
Mower deck raised as high as it would go.


----------



## mainewoods

Mowed the lawn with it after the last log was dropped off.


----------



## mainewoods

Picked up the Toro for $150 on CL.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Another cord fell victim to the Fiskars today (partial load shown here). If you have sand on the axe face and strike a log it will cause sparks. Never seen that before but it happened several times today.
> View attachment 430437


...how 'bout keepin your head outta the sand...Lol


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, that is great, you certainly got your money's worth, and your competing with Dan for using resources with that one!


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Clint, that is great, you certainly got your money's worth, and your competing with Dan for using resources with that one!


...that damn Dan and Clint are relentless ain't they? Like most of you other folks, get it when and while the gettins' good. I've always liked the pics of the 'van slam full' lol...and all others' pics as well. The Scrounge Masters no doubt...Steve, you ain't far behind, as well as others, but ya got some catchin' up to do. If I lived in you folks geographic regions...I'd being doin' the same...you can bet your azz on that.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Clint, that is great, you certainly got your money's worth, and your competing with Dan for using resources with that one!


...and you doing your fair share of cutting/scrounging obviously as well. Nice pics a couple of days ago. Again, nice wood.


----------



## svk

Lots of backslapping going on tonight. Are you sure you guys shouldn't move over to the "other" forum on here?


----------



## USMC615

...backslapping???...where did I miss the change in venue or party at?...hmmm. Lol. I guess you feel like fourth string, bench warmer, after the kudos to Dan and Clint and Mike...I'll still give ya a little credit for the 'head in the sand' deal...albeit 4th place. Lol.


----------



## svk

How about this. Today I crossed 20 cords split for the year (14 by hand). Now start spreading the love!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> How about this. Today I crossed 20 cords split for the year (14 by hand). Let the backslapping commence!


At this time of the year?? I heard that. Crazy how much wood some of you folks burn. I know you guys have to load up when the gettins' good where yall live...that's damn impressive by hand...I don't give a chit who you are or where ya come from. To be honest with ya, I've hand split 14 cords myself...in the last five years. Lol. Man, if ya had a splitter, don't know if ya have one or not...you'd be jam up.


----------



## _RJ_

Ain't firewood, but I made some post stays for my parents.


----------



## MustangMike

RJ, Nice, what kind of wood???

And SVK, leave the good natured thread be just that, makes up for some of the other ones!

Some threads I feel like I'm in the Pacific catching flack!

That is why this thread remains my favorite, THANKS CLINT!


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> RJ, Nice, what kind of wood???
> 
> And SVK, leave the good natured thread be just that, makes up for some of the other ones!
> 
> Some threads I feel like I'm in the Pacific catching flack!
> 
> That is why this thread remains my favorite, THANKS CLINT!


...Exactly!! Like you...leave well enough alone. Everything gets off on a little tangent, but most threads always seem to right themselves, like this one. This thread, by far the favorite of 90% of us, regardless of how much/how little wood we cut, will survive, and we'll be chiming in on this one, this time next year.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Slid the logs down the "hill" with this 1987 Toro 8-32. Did it on a whim, and was quite surprised at how little it took to skid logs down hill. 6 foot logging chain and no chains on the rear tires. View attachment 430450
> Mower deck raised as high as it would go.


that brings back memories Clint. i used one of these back in the mid seventies when i first started burning wood. it was "downhill" skidding only though.




and this is the saw i used. a whopping ten inch bar.


----------



## mainewoods

Definitely down hill skidding with an 8 hp lawn mower, but it can be done. Chain drive certainly helps, along with gravity and momentum. I was just showing one idea for "low budget" logging to those who don't own bigger equipment. Pulling tree length by the tops instead of the butt is an advantage in most cases as well. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## mainewoods

I've also been known to use this method a time or two in the past.


----------



## mainewoods

I like Dan's version much better. Bigger payload!


----------



## JB Weld

I have not been a good scrounger lately, but reading about all you fellers keeps me motivated! 

I got a box in the mail yesterday! A guy gave me his "daddy's old saw" and he even mailed it to me for free! It is an older Stihl 011AV.  It is weird to see one with sliding on/off and choke switches. It is used, but not abused. Most of the paint is still on the bar. As I was getting it out of the box and on the bench, the chain was laying in the bottom of the box all tangled. I am the worst at getting chains untangled, so I sat there on my stool and fiddled with that thing like a puzzle from Cracker Barrel. I finally got it all straight and hung it (along with the bar) on a nail. Then I put the saw up and went on about doing my other chores. Well, I got a little something else for free too. Poison Ivy! It must have been on that dang chain! I have it all between my fingers, on my face, in my ear, and I must have rubbed it in my eye to boot, cause it itches something fierce. I might have to go see the doc on this go around. This is not as bad as when I got PI on my "junk", but almost.....

The price we pay for CAD....I learned a lesson Fo Sho!


----------



## Philbert

Maybe you are allergic to STIHLs?

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Send the stihl over my way. I will deal with the PI.

I have been a poor scrounger this year as well. I am ahead at least a year and have a pile of home projects to do. I am almost finished up with enough of them to start scrounging for next year. 

The fixer upper house with a .75 acre lot and all the fruit and vegetables my wife plants are a lot of work. But I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## JB Weld

Philbert said:


> Maybe you are allergic to STIHLs?
> 
> Philbert


Ha! I don't think so. 
Hopefully this 011 will become a dependable limbing saw for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Your a week early, today if Flag Day.


----------



## dancan

I don't think I'll be doing any skidding with this one but it'll be hauling a firewood trailer


----------



## dancan

_RJ_ said:


> Ain't firewood, but I made some post stays for my parents.
> View attachment 430508



Post stays , I need some education on that and more pics please


----------



## USMC615

...Ooops!! Guess I was. Anyhow I'm sticking to the grill and cold one game plan. Lol. Daughter and I were texting about it and got a little sidetracked. Might've been a little 'cold one' influence as well.


----------



## JB Weld

My firewood trailer is a pink John Deer wagon. Ha! 
My oldest daughter can fill it, but she is not strong enough to pull it yet (she is six). I am teaching her while she is young, so when I am older she will know exactly what to do. Hopefully I am also teaching her to have a good work ethic as well. Hauling and stacking firewood is a paying job.


----------



## _RJ_

MustangMike said:


> RJ, Nice, what kind of wood???
> 
> And SVK, leave the good natured thread be just that, makes up for some of the other ones!
> 
> Some threads I feel like I'm in the Pacific catching flack!
> 
> That is why this thread remains my favorite, THANKS CLINT!


Mostly ponderosa.


----------



## nomad_archer

This is pretty much the only thread on here that I check 99% of the time.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> This is pretty much the only thread on here that I check 99% of the time.


Well it's by far the best one so if thats all you read you aren't missing much. 

Since I got roped into mod duty I get to hang out in the executive lounge but sometimes I also have to unclog the toilets


----------



## svk

And another cord down, another cord down, another cord bites the dust.


----------



## dancan

Today's Zogger wood , at least it's bigger than a guitar cord load of wood but not quite a rick ....


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> And another cord down, another cord down, another cord bites the dust.
> 
> View attachment 430564


its more than I got cut today .... spent all day cleaning up the left overs from the last semi load from winter....


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> its more than I got cut today .... spent all day cleaning up the left overs from the last semi load from winter....


Of all that timber we dropped this spring there is only 1/4 cord of rounds left. Granted I didn't buck a few logs that were really punky but the passable stuff is all but gone.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I don't think I'll be doing any skidding with this one but it'll be hauling a firewood trailer




Well , I lied LOL
The neighbour had this choke cherry tree that was full of black fungus and wanted it gone so I decided today was a good day for a close to home scrounge .






Since I don't a lot of traction with the 108 I cut the trunk off at the fork and hauled it over to my side .
















Got it home in 3 pulls , could have done it in 1 with the Bota but what's the fun in that LOL
Scrounge on gentlemen !!!!!


----------



## svk

Carrying 2 cords of rounds out of the woods with no trail will make a man old in a hurry. Took me 4 1/2 hours per cord to carry/split/load. Pretty hot and humid but I've got that pile just about licked now. 

No ticks and very few Mosquitos. We had a late frost right before Memorial Day where it dipped to 27 degrees one morning and I think that did a number on them which is fine by me.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


>



THAT saw could have quite a kickback, unless you have the wood clamped in something. Reciprocating saw ('Sawzall') would be a better choice.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I clamped it in my "vice like" hands LOL
Since I decided not to put a garden in this year I used some of my fence posts to make a saw buck , no more blocking up the small stuff on the ground and I can block up several pieces of the small stuff at a time , I'll get a pic of it sometime this week .


----------



## mainewoods

That JD looks like it with stood the "beating" pretty good,Dan.


----------



## MustangMike

I often use a cordless Sawzall to trim small branches from trees, especially if I'm using a ladder. Figure it is a lot safer than trying to use a chainsaw from a ladder, and on branches up to about 1/2 foot, it works pretty fast.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Man I step away for a few days and this place heats up. 

Spent a couple days up in northern Wisconsin for some white water rafting. Ticks were horrible. Did get some campfire scrounging down though.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I often use a cordless Sawzall to trim small branches from trees, . . .


I use the Sawzall with a special pruning blade to get into tight spaces when trimming hedges, etc.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Where do you find those blades?


----------



## Philbert

Sold by Bosch, Skil, Vermont American, B&D, Sears, Freud, . . . .

Look in the saw blade aisle at a local hardware/home center, or Sears, HD, etc. Also on Amazon if you can't find them locally.
As some have noted, they are also nice for cutting roots, since they do not need a lot of clearance to work, and are 'disposable'.

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods

svk, how are you bringing those rounds out of the woods? I hope it isn't by the armload or you WILL be an old man before your time!


----------



## svk

All of them came out in my arms or on my shoulder. Not much left though.


----------



## mainewoods

"Not much left" is definitely a good thing!


----------



## mainewoods

I won't criticize any man who works that hard gathering firewood. The heat you get from that wood is going to feel particularly nice this winter.


----------



## JB Weld

svk said:


> All of them came out in my arms or on my shoulder. Not much left though.



It will make you "Strong like Bull!".


----------



## square1

nomad_archer said:


> This is pretty much the only thread on here that I check 99% of the time.


Me too! Well...this and the Kate Upton turned 23 thread (whether there are new posts or not)


----------



## svk

Had to pass up a free snowblower (needed recoil restrung) this morning as I had dress clothes on. If it's still there tonight it's coming home.


----------



## svk

JB Weld said:


> It will make you "Strong like Bull!".


I'm probably "smart like bull" to be spend my time carrying aspen out of the woods lol. Just didn't want to see it rot.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Passed on a free snowblower because you didn't want to get dirty! I would have to say that even if it doesn't run, you can always get a new dress shirt!


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Passed on a free snowblower because you didn't want to get dirty! I would have to say that even if it doesn't run, you can always get a new dress shirt!


The wrecked clothing would have cost more than value of the snowblower when repaired. If I wasn't sore from hauling wood all weekend I probably could have clean jerked it into the truck but in my banged up state that wouldn't happen. I'd bet it will be there later


----------



## nomad_archer

svk, that is why I carry a tyvek suit in truck. You never know what you may need to crawl under the truck or pick up a snowblower and not want to ruin good clothes. Since I am in need of a snowblower I would have been all over that "scrounge" dress clothes or not. Tyvek suit up and pick that sucker up and into the back of the truck.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> svk, that is why I carry a tyvek suit in truck. You never know what you may need to crawl under the truck or pick up a snowblower and not want to ruin good clothes. Since I am in need of a snowblower I would have been all over that "scrounge" dress clothes or not. Tyvek suit up and pick that sucker up and into the back of the truck.


That's a good idea. I normally have warm weather clothes along in the winter. I once had to jump out of dress clothes into my hunting clothes to change a tire. The changing itself could have been done in dress clothes but getting the spare tire out from under the truck bed would have been a challenge.


----------



## JB Weld

My MIL called me the other day and asked me if I wanted a Tiller off of the side of the road? I said, YES!
Then she dropped the bomb. Well, it was there a couple of days ago, but I forgot to call you then. I thought I had her trained better than that.
Of course it was gone when I ran over there after work. Oh well....


----------



## svk

JB Weld said:


> My MIL called me the other day and asked me if I wanted a Tiller off of the side of the road? I said, YES!
> Then she dropped the bomb. Well, it was there a couple of days ago, but I forgot to call you then. I thought I had her trained better than that.
> Of course it was gone when I ran over there after work. Oh well....


My MIL donated a bunch of antique fishing stuff to the thrift shop because it was from her ex husband. I always watched it in her garage but never asked because I just assumed it came from her dad (who died quite young). I went right over to the thrift shop when I found out but it was long gone.


----------



## JB Weld

I passed a massive oak tree piled up in someone's front yard that other day, and I cannot stop thinking about it. The problem is that I have no way to practically pick it all up. The rounds are over 3' across and there is a BIG pile of them. It makes my back hurt just thinking about trying to load them. In all honesty, I would be happy just getting the pile of limbs. There are several of them that are about 8' across buried under all the smaller top limbs. It would be a pile of work to get that scrounge. I have plenty of smaller wood closer to my house, so I am just going to try and forget about it......


----------



## Marshy

Ryan Groat said:


> Maybe I missed it in the 808 pages, but what supplies do you keep in your scrounging vehicle.
> 
> I keep a 021, fiskars x27, and a can of premix.
> 
> You never know when a tree may need to be cut up.


3 wedges, Fiskar x27 and x7 hatchet, 2 gal of mix, 1 gal of bar oil, a quart of bar oil for reserve, 16' log chain, 80' 1/2" rope, couple if tinted and non tinted safety glasses, bandana, hard hat, chaps, couple pair of leather gloves, flat file, round file, scrench or two, 3 splitting wedges and a 8 lb maul, ear plugs for backup, 3M work tunes ear muffs, a pair of firewood grippers and usually 2 of my saws.


----------



## MustangMike

JB Weld said:


> I passed a massive oak tree piled up in someone's front yard that other day, and I cannot stop thinking about it. The problem is that I have no way to practically pick it all up. The rounds are over 3' across and there is a BIG pile of them. It makes my back hurt just thinking about trying to load them. In all honesty, I would be happy just getting the pile of limbs. There are several of them that are about 8' across buried under all the smaller top limbs. It would be a pile of work to get that scrounge. I have plenty of smaller wood closer to my house, so I am just going to try and forget about it......



Don't you have a good saw that can noodle those rounds to make em easier to carry? If not, ya need one!!!!


----------



## JB Weld

Believe me, that pile laughs at my Forester and 8' trailer.

I think I am going to run over there in a minute, see if the homeowners are there, and what they intend to do with that pile of wood.


----------



## nomad_archer

Think lots of noodles and small trips.


----------



## JB Weld

So all the big stuff is gone. The city picked it up this morning. The homeowner said I could get whatever I wanted out of the pile that is still to be picked up. She said it will be next week before the city is back. So for me, there is several trailer loads to be gotten. It is 5 minutes from my office, so I will bringing the trailer with me to work for a couple of days. In the first picture, that large log is ~13" across. There are several large limbs tucked under all those leaves. The pile is at least 60' long and I tried to get a picture from each side. I wish I had my trailer with me right now!!! 

I think this is an oak, but any idea what variety?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ryan Groat said:


> Was talking to a buddy yesterday and he told me he was going to take down a couple mulberry trees. I told him I'd help take em down.
> 
> Got home today and drive past my wood pile, he cut them up, delivered, and stacked them for me.



My buddy just sent me a text wanting to know if wanted some more mulberry? Of course I do!


----------



## MountainHigh

Nice day in the Mountains - Pecking away at mostly Maple and Birch today. Great to get out and breathe the mountain Air. It's getting hotter so forest won't be open for much longer. Always carry BIG fire extinguisher and lots of water in case of sparks.


----------



## MustangMike

That is a Beautiful shot Mountain!

That 562 must feel real nice with that lighter bar on it. Looks like you are putting it to some good use!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> That is a Beautiful shot Mountain!
> 
> That 562 must feel real nice with that lighter bar on it. Looks like you are putting it to some good use!



Thanks MMike ... glad you like.
Such a treat to get out and enjoy nature/working up a good sweat - you know you've earned your lunch 

The 562xp is just a fantastic saw for my needs. Light enough yet nothing slows it down. Love using it!

I've got some splitting to do. Enjoy your day.


----------



## mainewoods

I would never get tired of that view.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> All of them came out in my arms or on my shoulder. Not much left though.



Dude you carried all that out by hand!!? Yous a bad mofo. I use a wheel barrow with one broken handle to haul rounds through the woods, throw the pieces over a ditch, then load them into my poor man's truck. Couple of hours doing that and I start getting clumsy from fatigue. I'm no match to your scrounging prowess. 

I wanted to scrounge this past weekend but chickened out. Still haven't bought myself the permethrin spray. I'm not going back into the woods without it lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Dude you carried all that out by hand!!? Yous a bad mofo. I use a wheel barrow with one broken handle to haul rounds through the woods, throw the pieces over a ditch, then load them into my poor man's truck. Couple of hours doing that and I start getting clumsy from fatigue. I'm no match to your scrounging prowess.
> 
> I wanted to scrounge this past weekend but chickened out. Still haven't bought myself the permethrin spray. I'm not going back into the woods without it lol.


Way too many rocks to roll a wheelbarrow out there. I would never work that hard for aspen if it wasn't on my property.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, fix the wheelbarrow. I put new handles on one this year. Fun getting the rusted bolts out. When I reassembled, I used a lot of washers to give everything a bigger bite.

And I should have made the handles, instead of buying them. But when I reacted to the price, they reduced it a bit, so I took them.

Using a wheelbarrow with a broken handle is just a waste of time.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Hey, fix the wheelbarrow. I put new handles on one this year. Fun getting the rusted bolts out. When I reassembled, I used a lot of washers to give everything a bigger bite.
> 
> And I should have made the handles, instead of buying them. But when I reacted to the price, they reduced it a bit, so I took them.
> 
> Using a wheelbarrow is just a waste of time.


fixed.


----------



## MustangMike

That is cheaten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Hey, fix the wheelbarrow. I put new handles on one this year. Fun getting the rusted bolts out. When I reassembled, I used a lot of washers to give everything a bigger bite.
> 
> And I should have made the handles, instead of buying them. But when I reacted to the price, they reduced it a bit, so I took them.
> 
> Using a wheelbarrow with a broken handle is just a waste of time.



The thing is, my father in-law gave me the wheel barrow for free. He found it on the side of the road somewhere. Worked fine until the air nozzle came off in my hand so I had to buy a new tube. Thought it would be funny to put my dog in the wheel barrow but he freaked out and started kicking. He kicked the wheel barrow over and broke a handle. Handles go for about $16 or so here and they're all much thicker than the other handle. If I replace two handles I may as well buy a new wheel barrow lol. My wheel barrow's handles are attached to the bucket with plastic and I can feel it swaying when I load it up. Definitely not worth spending more money on. 

I'm debating on a new steel handled wheel barrow or a Gorilla cart.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> fixed.
> 
> View attachment 431004



Seems like PA is full of cheaters. Farmer Steve, Mennonites, there's even a restaurant called Cheaters!


----------



## zogger

I was out trying my new JD submarine scrounger today...scrounged up a lot of wet clay. DIVE DIVE DIVE WHOOP WHOOP

..man, did I sink in, fast.

First tried getting chainhed out with another big tractor, joke, then boss brought his small wide track crawler, even that was spinning tracks. So, pulled the bush hog off, pulled that out to dry land, then the tractor came out, just barely.

Now I know how far I can push it..not that far, that sucker is heavy. The deutz would have rolled over that wet place, I mow it there all the time.


----------



## svk

I feel your pain Zogger. I buried a big 4x4 articulated tractor to the axles one time. After the ground dried we unhooked the plow and barely got the tractor out with a D6.


----------



## JB Weld

When I was in the Army, I had a back hoe buried up like that once. I was in such a hole, I could not even pull myself out with the back bucket! We were in a field problem and the poor old engineers were putting in a defense. The grand tank battle was to take place, bright and early, in the morning. It was a Mell of a Hess! I had no radio in that sucker, and everyone else was too busy to notice me gone. I had to spend the night (in the backhoe) stuck in the mud. In the morning at around 430, the LT showed up in a AVLB (bridge launcher) to pull me out. I tried to talk them into letting me sleep a little longer, but the LT insisted that he did not want me squished like a bug when the Abrahams rolled through. So I got back to camp, had bfast, and spent the rest of the day stacking fake concrete mines in the "mine dump". Good Times!


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> I was out trying my new JD submarine scrounger today...scrounged up a lot of wet clay. DIVE DIVE DIVE WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> ..man, did I sink in, fast.
> 
> First tried getting chainhed out with another big tractor, joke, then boss brought his small wide track crawler, even that was spinning tracks. So, pulled the bush hog off, pulled that out to dry land, then the tractor came out, just barely.
> 
> Now I know how far I can push it..not that far, that sucker is heavy. The deutz would have rolled over that wet place, I mow it there all the time.


...whatcha running on that thing, racing slicks? Lol


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> The thing is, my father in-law gave me the wheel barrow for free. He found it on the side of the road somewhere. Worked fine until the air nozzle came off in my hand so I had to buy a new tube. Thought it would be funny to put my dog in the wheel barrow but he freaked out and started kicking. He kicked the wheel barrow over and broke a handle. Handles go for about $16 or so here and they're all much thicker than the other handle. If I replace two handles I may as well buy a new wheel barrow lol. My wheel barrow's handles are attached to the bucket with plastic and I can feel it swaying when I load it up. Definitely not worth spending more money on.
> 
> I'm debating on a new steel handled wheel barrow or a Gorilla cart.


Can't go wrong with either of what ya mentioned as far as a purchase. I've got a True Temper with steel handles, no-flat solid tire, from HD. I bought the 1200 lb capacity Gorilla cart off Amazon last year with the articulating axle, rear dump bed...I probably use the Gorilla cart 3-1 over the wheelbarrow. It will handle any load you can get in it. BTW, if ya get the cart, they sell a set of 'upgrade' replacement wheel bearings on Amazon as well...makes the wheel to axle fit like day and night. Just press out the gimmick bearings that come with it and press new ones in. If no press, a hammer and socket works wonders. IIRC, the 4 bearings were less than $10.


----------



## USMC615

I did end up with a phone call scrounge yesterday after work...friend of mine lost a hickory in his back yard that snapped in the high winds a few days ago. Didn't have my cell with me so I didn't get any pics. He already had it limbed, cut to 16" length rounds, and the small stuff stacked for his little outdoor fire pit. I ended up with a full size p'up load of rounds stacked just shy of the top of the cab. One of the tallest, skinniest hickories I think I've ever seen to not be near any other stand of trees having to compete for canopy/top out room. (Just had to drive the truck parallel to all the cut rounds laying on the ground in a line and load 'em). Nothing of any real big size, trunk was about 18" dia, but hey...for free and cut...don't knock it, what I was always told. It's fresh off the saw so will probably let it do a little dryin before I fool with and split it.

It hit the century mark temperature-wise here in mid Ga yesterday and today as well. Gonna be ballpark the same highs for the next 3-5 days. Factor in the humidity, heat index...feeling about 103-105 right now. I think I'll let the hickory 'age' for a day or thirty. Lol.

Just ain't got a whole lotta motivation to split wood in a hundred degree heat, whether by mechanical means, much less hand splittin.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> ...whatcha running on that thing, racing slicks? Lol



Ha, you live in jawjah, you know what that stuff is, the most amazing material in existence! Add one drop of water, worlds slipperiest substance, let that drop of water dry out, solid rock.


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> Ha, you live in jawjah, you know what that stuff is, the most amazing material in existence! Add one drop of water, worlds slipperiest substance, let that drop of water dry out, solid rock.


...got that right!!


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> Can't go wrong with either of what ya mentioned as far as a purchase. I've got a True Temper with steel handles, no-flat solid tire, from HD. I bought the 1200 lb capacity Gorilla cart off Amazon last year with the articulating axle, rear dump bed...I probably use the Gorilla cart 3-1 over the wheelbarrow. It will handle any load you can get in it. BTW, if ya get the cart, they sell a set of 'upgrade' replacement wheel bearings on Amazon as well...makes the wheel to axle fit like day and night. Just press out the gimmick bearings that come with it and press new ones in. If no press, a hammer and socket works wonders. IIRC, the 4 bearings were less than $10.



How does the Gorilla cart fare over rough terrain? Only thing I like about the wheel barrow is its maneuverability. Sucker likes to sink down in mud though and the stupid metal bar brace in the back likes to smack into my shins.


----------



## svk

Remember that snowblower? I forgot about it unti I drove by it again tonight. And amazingly it was still there!




Needs recoil and judging by the smell, a fresh tank of gas.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Seems like PA is full of cheaters. Farmer Steve, Mennonites, there's even a restaurant called Cheaters!


just for that remark i hope ya hit your shins on the wheelbarrow brace again. 



zogger said:


> I was out trying my new JD submarine scrounger today...scrounged up a lot of wet clay. DIVE DIVE DIVE WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> ..man, did I sink in, fast.
> 
> First tried getting chainhed out with another big tractor, joke, then boss brought his small wide track crawler, even that was spinning tracks. So, pulled the bush hog off, pulled that out to dry land, then the tractor came out, just barely.
> 
> Now I know how far I can push it..not that far, that sucker is heavy. The deutz would have rolled over that wet place, I mow it there all the time.



that's gonna cost ya a lot of quarters at the car wash Zog.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Remember that snowblower?



Pull off the augers, weld on a hitch, and make it into a skidder?

Philbert


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> How does the Gorilla cart fare over rough terrain? Only thing I like about the wheel barrow is its maneuverability. Sucker likes to sink down in mud though and the stupid metal bar brace in the back likes to smack into my shins.


Handles very well on rough terrain. 7" one-piece rims with 13" knobby pneumatic tires (I'll overinflate them a little depending on load weight if needed, but haven't really had too but a couple of times). Of course you can't make real crazy, sharp turns with it, if pulling it with a mower/atv, given its short, narrow wheelbase. And I've had some serious weight in this thing many times. Front and rear axles have about 6 1/2" ground clearance. The 'pull by hand ' handle can be unpinned and can hook up to a pin hookup behind a mower,atv (if equipped/set up), etc. The sides and front have 3/4" x 2" x 3" deep stake bed pockets molded into the one-piece cart...can build little stake bed front and sides out of 1 x's and get even more stable load height in it. Like I said, I use it 3 to 1 over the wheelbarrow and can handle more load than the 6 cu ft wheelbarrow can...and ain't gotta worry about tipping it and losing the load like a overfull wheelbarrow. Been there and done that, lol.

The 1200 lb capacity Gorilla cart I have ran about $120. The 6 cu ft wheelbarrow around $75. I'd buy the cart again, no questions, if I had to do it again. If you go the cart route, you won't regret it. Get the better bearings as well. Build the stake sides and front for a few dollars in treated 1 x's, bolts or screws for hardware (I'd run 1/4 bolts with fender washers and nylok nuts personally, and I will when I make mine). BTW, Gorilla makes a larger, same 1200 lb capacity cart than my model (few inches wider and about a foot longer)...but it's around $280. Little much in my book, for a poly yard/work cart. Good luck whichever route you go...cart or wheelbarrow.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Remember that snowblower? I forgot about it unti I drove by it again tonight. And amazingly it was still there!
> 
> View attachment 431027
> 
> 
> Needs recoil and judging by the smell, a fresh tank of gas.


...that thing might end up the cats meow, for minimal investment and time. Good find.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Pull off the augers, weld on a hitch, and make it into a skidder?
> 
> Philbert



Just hang some extra weight on the front and it sure looks like you could stud them tires for some extra traction LOL


----------



## dancan

Looked up the Gorilla cart , sure looks like a real descent and handy yard , garden and scrounging cart .
I know too many people that this is the only cart that they could handle .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Looked up the Gorilla cart , sure looks like a real descent and handy yard , garden and scrounging cart .
> I know too many people that this is the only cart that they could handle .


...LOL!!


----------



## dancan

Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .






This is why we can't stop scrounging .


----------



## Bullvi22

dancan said:


> Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't stop scrounging .



I can't imagine that, snow in June! I'm in the 90 degree heat area right now, wheres the happy medium, around Minnesota?


----------



## zogger

JB Weld said:


> When I was in the Army, I had a back hoe buried up like that once. I was in such a hole, I could not even pull myself out with the back bucket! We were in a field problem and the poor old engineers were putting in a defense. The grand tank battle was to take place, bright and early, in the morning. It was a Mell of a Hess! I had no radio in that sucker, and everyone else was too busy to notice me gone. I had to spend the night (in the backhoe) stuck in the mud. In the morning at around 430, the LT showed up in a AVLB (bridge launcher) to pull me out. I tried to talk them into letting me sleep a little longer, but the LT insisted that he did not want me squished like a bug when the Abrahams rolled through. So I got back to camp, had bfast, and spent the rest of the day stacking fake concrete mines in the "mine dump". Good Times!



I had to look up what those are..MAN, every boy needs one! Scrounge right across ..anything!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M60_AVLB


----------



## MustangMike

What we don't learn about on this thread!!!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't stop scrounging .


where's the dislike button when you need it?


----------



## DFK

Dancan: It was 97 degrees here yesterday. You just melt.
J B Weld: The Oak tree you posted a few pages back looks to be a Water Oak. Good Stuff.

David


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> Handles very well on rough terrain. 7" one-piece rims with 13" knobby pneumatic tires (I'll overinflate them a little depending on load weight if needed, but haven't really had too but a couple of times). Of course you can't make real crazy, sharp turns with it, if pulling it with a mower/atv, given its short, narrow wheelbase. And I've had some serious weight in this thing many times. Front and rear axles have about 6 1/2" ground clearance. The 'pull by hand ' handle can be unpinned and can hook up to a pin hookup behind a mower,atv (if equipped/set up), etc. The sides and front have 3/4" x 2" x 3" deep stake bed pockets molded into the one-piece cart...can build little stake bed front and sides out of 1 x's and get even more stable load height in it. Like I said, I use it 3 to 1 over the wheelbarrow and can handle more load than the 6 cu ft wheelbarrow can...and ain't gotta worry about tipping it and losing the load like a overfull wheelbarrow. Been there and done that, lol.
> 
> The 1200 lb capacity Gorilla cart I have ran about $120. The 6 cu ft wheelbarrow around $75. I'd buy the cart again, no questions, if I had to do it again. If you go the cart route, you won't regret it. Get the better bearings as well. Build the stake sides and front for a few dollars in treated 1 x's, bolts or screws for hardware (I'd run 1/4 bolts with fender washers and nylok nuts personally, and I will when I make mine). BTW, Gorilla makes a larger, same 1200 lb capacity cart than my model (few inches wider and about a foot longer)...but it's around $280. Little much in my book, for a poly yard/work cart. Good luck whichever route you go...cart or wheelbarrow.



Thanks for the write up Devil Dog. Sounds like I'm going with the Gorilla cart.


----------



## farmer steve

"yea honey this looks like a good scrounge. bring the cart"


----------



## MountainHigh

dancan said:


> Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't stop scrounging .



Dancan is just messing with you .... 
I feel cooler just looking at that picture !

it's a pleasant 20 degrees Celsius (68 Fahrenheit) in Halifax Nova Scotia today

http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-19_metric_e.html


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Thanks for the write up Devil Dog. Sounds like I'm going with the Gorilla cart.



I have the metal Gorilla dump cart and it is heavy but works nicely behind lawn tractor. But it is heavy and I wouldn't bother taking it on a scrounge. I never have wood that can be put in a little wagon and nicely pulled to the truck. The wheelbarrow works because I only need to figure out out a path to get one wheel through not 4. Do what you like but my gorilla cart only comes out for yard work. I don't even use it to haul wood to the house any more, I use my truck I get more wood in one trip so that takes me less time.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Mike Mulback said:


> Looks like a good load, I loaded all these rounds in my Ford escort because I didnt want to pass them up.
> Then how much split wood came from the load, unusual View attachment 428286
> View attachment 428287


Well my firewood is drying nicely on the roof as pictured...


----------



## USMC615

Mike Mulback said:


> View attachment 431173
> 
> Well my firewood is drying nicely on the roof as pictured...


No doubt with oven temps like that...it hit 100 again today here in mid-Ga...with the heat index it was a pleasant 106. Cookin'...


----------



## dancan

DFK said:


> Dancan: It was 97 degrees here yesterday. You just melt.
> J B Weld: The Oak tree you posted a few pages back looks to be a Water Oak. Good Stuff.
> 
> David



97+ degrees ,,,,,, I'd rather be burning wood to take the chill out LOL
It was about 80* in full sun at the front of my shop today , nice to look at but I get no enjoyment from working in it .


----------



## mainewoods

Temps in the lower 40's tonight. Still burnin' wood. I'll take it over 90* any day!


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> No doubt with oven temps like that...it hit 100 again today here in mid-Ga...with the heat index it was a pleasant 106. Cookin'...



For real..I still get a lot done, but go slooooowwww. Just keep moving.

Ha! Knocked several hundred lbs of Georgia JD submarine "ballast" off today with the high pressure hydrant hose at the broiler farm.


----------



## USMC615

Mike Mulback said:


> View attachment 431173
> 
> Well my firewood is drying nicely on the roof as pictured...


No doubt with oven/kiln temps like that...it hit 100 again today here in mid-Ga...with the heat index it was a pleasant 106. Cookin'...


mainewoods said:


> Temps in the lower 40's tonight. Still burnin' wood. I'll take it over 90* any day!


I can fully understand that Clint. Been blistering heat and humidity here in mid-Ga. And we ain't seen nothing yet. Around here, wait til August/Sept timeframe...just heat city. Opening day of dove season here is around Labor Day...man I'd rather go buy 10 half chickens and put em on the grill, be done with it. I love shooting em', bacon wrapped dove breasts on the grill, but at some point, ya gotta do the logic. Lol


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> For real..I still get a lot done, but go slooooowwww. Just keep moving.
> 
> Ha! Knocked several hundred lbs of Georgia JD submarine "ballast" off today with the high pressure hydrant hose at the broiler farm.


...wasn't long after my reply, I weedeated, cut the grass here at the house. Ol' heat don't bother me, yard work has to get done. But like ya said, gotta gear it down a little and stay hydrated. I tend to do the one beer to every two big plastic cups of ice water thing. Most times it ends up vice versa, Lol. But everything's good.


----------



## svk

Didn't have my weed wacker at the cabin today so I had to use my sickle and scythe to go where the mower couldn't. That was a good workout. 

I scrounged an almost new stainless double sink today. Not sure where I'll use it but too nice to leave it.


----------



## USMC615

Guys, I sampled a little shot of the hickory I got a few days ago...talk about some tough stuff to split, green. I ran a few through my hydro 20-ton dual split as well as the SS HD...the Super Split HD would just slice/cleave it...but the hydro left a stringy little mess to deal with at the end of its stroke, either direction. I think I'm gonna let the rounds bask in the sun for a little. Like the fella Mike in NV...If I could sling it on the shed roof and 'kiln dry', promise ya I could speed up the splittin process. He's got the right idea as far as dryin wood. Lol


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Didn't have my weed wacker at the c today so I had to use my sickle and scythe to go where the mower couldn't. That was a good workout.
> 
> I scrounged an almost new stainless double sink today. Not sure where I'll use it but too nice to leave it.



Good deal. My theory on the double sink, make a fish cleaning table out of it. If nothing else, regardless of sink depth...build a table top about 2 ft either side, cut out for the sink dimension, buy some Corian counter top (cheap) for each side (fish cleaning/scaling area, so as not to ruin filet knives), screw and silicone it down, then get a y hose to tie both the hot/cold together, to feed it with a water hose (of course you get cold water from either side from a water hose)...I made mine high enough to allow for a shelf under the common, piped together sink drains so to speak, to park a 5-gal bucket underneath to catch the guts, scales, etc. It make a fine fish cleaning station. I cut the legs of mine down and put 5" casters on mine so I could roll it over the yard without any problem and get it far enough away from the shop and back patio when cleaning fish, and still be within plenty reach of a 100 ft water hose.


----------



## MustangMike

So, the nice size Black Birch growing into the rock in the background will be Friday's project. Wish that stupid rock were not there, it needlessly complicates things a bit. The tree is not too near the house, but it could reach it, so no mistakes! I'll either be reaching high, or standing on the rock, and I don't like the thought of either scenario. I'll figure it out on Friday, all 4 saws are sharpened, gased, oiled, and ready to go.

Also have to move the Red Oak rounds in the woods over with the Black Birch so when I bring the splitter over it goes nice & fast. That hydro has spoiled me!

On a different note, we have 3 Robin chicks in the nest under the little deck (the one we don't use) in back of the house, and it is not the first year they have nested there. They look like they are too big for the nest already, they should be on their way soon.

The rain let up long enough for me to get a bike ride in today, went up Quaker Ridge to see the horse farms, never get tired of it, and the long climb up really gives you a workout. Then, coming down the twisities is very exhilarating. Hit over 47 MPH today. It is fun!


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> So, the nice size Black Birch growing into the rock in the background will be Friday's project. Wish that stupid rock were not there, it needlessly complicates things a bit. The tree is not too near the house, but it could reach it, so no mistakes! I'll either be reaching high, or standing on the rock, and I don't like the thought of either scenario. I'll figure it out on Friday, all 4 saws are sharpened, gased, oiled, and ready to go.
> 
> Also have to move the Red Oak rounds in the woods over with the Black Birch so when I bring the splitter over it goes nice & fast. That hydro has spoiled me!
> 
> On a different note, we have 3 Robin chicks in the nest under the little deck (the one we don't use) in back of the house, and it is not the first year they have nested there. They look like they are too big for the nest already, they should be on their way soon.
> 
> The rain let up long enough for me to get a bike ride in today, went up Quaker Ridge to see the horse farms, never get tired of it, and the long climb up really gives you a workout. Then, coming down the twisities is very exhilarating. Hit over 47 MPH today. It is fun!


Man, you're gonna have a heap of wood after dropping that birch, with what's already on the ground in the pic. Be some good heat for a long time. Great deal for ya, no doubt.


----------



## MustangMike

My daughter went through over 5 cord last year, and there are a few others I provide wood to, so it will all get used.


----------



## farmer steve

happy birthday to 2 "regulars" here on the scounging channel. Chucker & Marshy. have a good one guys.


----------



## svk

2 great guys. Something must have aligned on this day. Happy birthday @Marshy @chucker !!!


----------



## MustangMike

Ditto on the Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## JB Weld

Happy Birthday guys! I hope the scrounging goes your way all the time, but especially today!


----------



## USMC615

JB Weld said:


> Happy Birthday guys! I hope the scrounging goes your way all the time, but especially today!


Yes, Happy Birthday to both and enjoy the day. My birthday was Mon the 15th...only thing I scrounged unfortunately was a day at work, lol. Looks like we got a Gemini overload going on here.


----------



## USMC615

Little food for thought for all scrounging, splitting, stacking, etc., especially this time of the year. After doing some yard work yesterday evening, I started moving some splits that I have stacked on a couple of pallets to under a shed roof where I've got rows of splits. Almost to the bottom of one pallet of the splits...out SHE came...one of the biggest brown widows I've ever seen...and ended up on the wrist cuff of my left hand work glove, another 1/4 of an inch and she'd been on my exposed arm. The abdomen on this thing was easily the circumference of a dime. Knocked her off real quick and she got served the bottom of my shoe. As I pulled a few more splits off the pallet, I found six spikey egg sacks and they got served the same shoe justice. Brown and black widows are every other spider here in the SE it seems, but nowhere the size of this one. 

I've never been bit by one, and don't wanna be the test pilot with one either...be mindful and careful of where ya put your hands. I saw no web, egg sacks, nothing telling me she was resident there. 

Scrounge on fellas!!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday to you too 615!!! (Belated)


----------



## Tree Feller

I scrounged this load of pine about a week ago. I don't normally mess with pine but i was kinda volunteered!? But it was somewhat easy, loaded it with the tractor and sawed it on the trailer and rolled it off. Now i have to split it. It has been in the 90's here for two weeks so this may take a while. I have a OWB so mixing the pine with oak and its not bad.


----------



## svk

Tree Feller said:


> I scrounged this load of pine about a week ago. I don't normally mess with pine but i was kinda volunteered!? But it was somewhat easy, loaded it with the tractor and sawed it on the trailer and rolled it off. Now i have to split it. It has been in the 90's here for two weeks so this may take a while. I have a OWB so mixing the pine with oak and its not bad.


Nice. Looks like fairly limb free Norway. That stuff burns close to as good as mid grade hardwood.

Edit: I see you are in North Carolina. Is that long leaf pine?


----------



## Tree Feller

svk said:


> Nice. Looks like fairly limb free Norway. That stuff burns close to as good as mid grade hardwood.
> 
> Edit: I see you are in North Carolina. Is that long leaf pine?



We call it Yellow pine. The trees were dropped and the tops ground and I got the logs for free. It burns hot and i'd say as long as popular does. I try to burn it in October and November before it gets real cold and say the good stuff for the real cold nights.


----------



## USMC615

Tree Feller said:


> We call it Yellow pine. The trees were dropped and the tops ground and I got the logs for free. It burns hot and i'd say as long as popular does. I try to burn it in October and November before it gets real cold and say the good stuff for the real cold nights.


Nice. Yellow pine is all over Ga as well. Does burn good. My BIL offered me at a family get together over Mothers Day this year, all of it I could stand to take. He's got probably 10 large pines on the ground and all cut into 16-18" rounds. He's four counties away from me, about an hour and a half drive. I'll probably hook up the trailer and get a couple of loads a little later in the year.


----------



## dancan

Happy Bday youse guys !!!
I'd try to mill some of the nicer pine , burn the slabs .


----------



## svk

Scrounged up some rhubarb from a friend's garden and some raspberries from the supermarket. Whipped up a batch of raspberry rhubarb sauce tonight.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Nice! We picked 28 qts of strawberries on Wednesday night, and made a bunch of jam last night.


----------



## JB Weld

If you guys are like me (and I bet some of you are!), I scrounge more than just wood. 

Last night I was coming home from work and I passed a pile of "JUNK/Treasure" waiting to be picked up by the city. Sooooooooo.........I just had to stop and take a look. I got: Poulan parts saw, small Briggs Generator (1300W), floor jack, 3 boxes of unopened Nitril gloves, 5 gallon outboard gas tank (Plastic), small spool of 10g wire, big coil spring, Battery/Jumper pack (that works), 5 (new) cans of grey spray paint, 2 qts 30wt oil, can of brake fluid, and two box wrenches (13mm and 15mm).

Today, I am going to scrounge that wood down the road from my office.


----------



## Tree Feller

JB Weld said:


> If you guys are like me (and I bet some of you are!), I scrounge more than just wood.
> 
> Last night I was coming home from work and I passed a pile of "JUNK/Treasure" waiting to be picked up by the city. Sooooooooo.........I just had to stop and take a look. I got: Poulan parts saw, small Briggs Generator (1300W), floor jack, 3 boxes of unopened Nitril gloves, 5 gallon outboard gas tank (Plastic), small spool of 10g wire, big coil spring, Battery/Jumper pack (that works), 5 (new) cans of grey spray paint, 2 qts 30wt oil, can of brake fluid, and two box wrenches (13mm and 15mm).
> 
> Today, I am going to scrounge that wood down the road from my office.




Dang it's like you went to Lowes, except it was all FREE!!


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Scrounged up some rhubarb from a friend's garden and some raspberries from the supermarket. Whipped up a batch of raspberry rhubarb sauce tonight.
> 
> View attachment 431396
> 
> 
> View attachment 431395


The next batch of strawberry rhubarb sauce is cooling.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> The next batch of strawberry rhubarb sauce is cooling.


 it should be cooling over a big bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> The next batch of strawberry rhubarb sauce is cooling.


...strawberry or raspberry? First cookin post was with raspberry. I'll PM ya my address and pay expedited shipping, and your time involved, if ya wanna send quart jars south. Lol.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...strawberry or raspberry? First cookin post was with raspberry. I'll PM ya my address and pay expedited shipping, and your time involved, if ya wanna send quart jars south. Lol.


Yep. I did raspberry with the first batch and strawberry with second. I'll do cherry if I can find more rhubarb.

I don't actually "can" the stuff just put it in used jam jars and refrigerate.


----------



## dancan

Nice scrounge there JB ! 
If any of you guys need rhubarb , I've got plenty behind my wood piles , just come on up , I don't ship LOL
If any of you guys had been wondering about the Fiskars warranty and shied away from buying a plastic handled axe (No , I didn't break my X25) I had bought some of their fan rakes over 5 years ago , broke it this spring .
I took a pic of it 







filled out the online claims form , got an email confirmation and a new fan was delivered to my door within 5 days , pretty daum good service in my books .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Nice scrounge there JB !
> If any of you guys need rhubarb , I've got plenty behind my wood piles , just come on up , I don't ship LOL
> If any of you guys had been wondering about the Fiskars warranty and shied away from buying a plastic handled axe (No , I didn't break my X25) I had bought some of their fan rakes over 5 years ago , broke it this spring .
> I took a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filled out the online claims form , got an email confirmation and a new fan was delivered to my door within 5 days , pretty daum good service in my books .


...I've got two of the same rakes. Well worth the little extra money, rakes like a champ. Great to hear their warranty, regardless of ownership time, is no frills, no spills BS. Great you got the head replaced quickly. Can't say enough about most of the Fiskars line.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> ...I've got two of the same rakes. Well worth the little extra money, rakes like a champ. Great to hear their warranty, regardless of ownership time, is no frills, no spills BS. Great you got the head replaced quickly. Can't say enough about most of the Fiskars line.




Try one of their all steel shovels. The bestus.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Try one of their all steel shovels. The bestus.


I heard Council Tool makes a better one.....

Sorry I had to


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> Try one of their all steel shovels. The bestus.


Never tried one of their shovels...I'm sure they're good. Got way too many round and flat, old school shovels, some still with the original handles. I ain't so sure I wanna new fangled shovel...hell, I'd hafta put it through its test. Last thing I need is something new to take to the 'proving grounds.' Lol


----------



## MustangMike

OK, I got some pics from the morning when I dropped the Black Birch that was next to the Rock, which I was scheduled to drop.

Then, I dropped a small widow maker Oak, a 12" Hard Maple, cut up the top of a Red Oak that landed in his neighbor's yard, and pulled an old Ash log out of the woods withe the ATV and cut it up. Sorry, no pics of the afternoon cutting, there was not time, but it was at least as much as the morning cutting.

The stump picture with the 24" 044 (last pic) is after I lowered the stump down. When I dropped it, I cut the notch up high were the tree was a little rounder. When you got to reach up to do something like that, you appreciate that the 044 is lighter than the 046. That new recipe 044 port that Randy did on that saw is starting to feel really strong since I leaned that saw out a bit. When I was still running it a bit rich (as was recommended) it was not nearly so impressive. I'm really starting to like that saw! That 044 did the bulk of the bucking today, and the 362 most of the limbing.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> OK, I got some pics from the morning when I dropped the Black Birch that was next to the Rock, which I was scheduled to drop.
> 
> Then, I dropped a small widow maker Oak, a 12" Hard Maple, cut up the top of a Red Oak that landed in his neighbor's yard, and pulled an old Ash log out of the woods withe the ATV and cut it up. Sorry, no pics of the afternoon cutting, there was not time, but it was at least as much as the morning cutting.
> 
> The stump picture with the 24" 044 (last pic) is after I lowered the stump down. When I dropped it, I cut the notch up high were the tree was a little rounder. When you got to reach up to do something like that, you appreciate that the 044 is lighter than the 046. That new recipe 044 port that Randy did on that saw is starting to feel really strong since I leaned that saw out a bit. When I was still running it a bit rich (as was recommended) it was not nearly so impressive. I'm really starting to like that saw! That 044 did the bulk of the bucking today, and the 362 most of the limbing.
> 
> Enjoy the pics.


Nice...ya did exactly what ya said you were gonna do...and the pics. Sweet wood!!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, and it is literally sweet wood, Black Birch is also known as sweet birch, and smells like wintergreen when you cut it.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Thanks, and it is literally sweet wood, Black Birch is also known as sweet birch, and smells like wintergreen when you cut it.


Great job Mike. Kudos!!!


----------



## dancan

Thanks for pics Mike !
Wasn't that boulder magnetic and wanting to suck the chain to it ?


----------



## farmer steve

ya made me sweat just lookin at those pics Mike.  looks like them thar Stihls did the job. nice pile of wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Dan, I was very careful to avoid that Rock. Actually ran 4 tanks through the 362 w/o sharpening the square file chain, still cutting like a champ, and right at the end of the day I Rocked it when I tried to cut under the Ash log that was in the woods. I tried to sneak the bar under where I saw a little day light, but did not see the piece of rock jutting up till after I saw sparks. Luckily, digging the dogs in let me finish what I had to do.

Still need to take down 2 more Oaks over there (one Red, one White). They are both leaners, and one is completely hollow and open in the back, so it will be interesting. Neither one has huge diameter, but both are very tall. There is also a small (but very tall) dead Ash that I will take.

After that, we will have one heck of a splitting party. The owner is going to help me split it all, and says I can leave it there for as long as I need to. Around here, most people want their wood right before they have to burn it!


----------



## Mike Mulback

View attachment 431687
View attachment 431686


dancan said:


> Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't stop scrounging .


 First day of summer....


Thats not all that amusing here what we got.


----------



## zogger

Mike Mulback said:


> View attachment 431649
> First day of summer....
> 
> 
> Thats not all that amusing here what we got.



Rather warm...not sure what the hottest I have ever seen is, but anything around here close to around 100 with humidity is...it's hot. I think a few years ago it hit 105 here, I split some wood just to say I did.


----------



## JB Weld

I scrounged some yesterday after work (an hour) and this morning (two hours). It was tough due to all the digging I had to do to get the wood out from under the tops, and it was right on the side of a busy road (so I had to keep from getting run over when I was on the street side of the pile). I was better prepared today and I got a good load of wood (with my neighbors borrowed truck). I peeked around back and found the stump of this big oak, and I wish I could have seen the crew cutting it down (I laid a ball cap on it for perspective). I wish I could have gotten the rounds. When you look at the back of the truck, that is the rounds from the limbs! The scrounge I got yesterday is laying on the right of the trailer. The heat was tough, and I did not get it all. I just flat ran out of steam. I did to a little bit of Noodling, and the MS361 did a great job


.


----------



## moondoggie

dancan said:


> Even though some of you are basking in that 100* heat .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't stop scrounging .


Wow.


----------



## USMC615

Now I can cut loose my Happy Fathers Day tomorrow for all the dads...got my Sunday's straightened up now. Lol. Even though I am on the grill and under the Anheuser Busch influence. Again, Happy Fathers Day to all ya dads. 
Gentlemen, keep a cuttin and a scrounging.


----------



## MustangMike

Breakfast with my 2 daughters tomorrow.


----------



## USMC615

JB Weld said:


> I scrounged some yesterday after work (an hour) and this morning (two hours). It was tough due to all the digging I had to do to get the wood out from under the tops, and it was right on the side of a busy road (so I had to keep from getting run over when I was on the street side of the pile). I was better prepared today and I got a good load of wood (with my neighbors borrowed truck). I peeked around back and found the stump of this big oak, and I wish I could have seen the crew cutting it down (I laid a ball cap on it for perspective). I wish I could have gotten the rounds. When you look at the back of the truck, that is the rounds from the limbs! The scrounge I got yesterday is laying on the right of the trailer. The heat was tough, and I did not get it all. I just flat ran out of steam. I did to a little bit of Noodling, and the MS361 did a great job
> 
> View attachment 431663
> .View attachment 431660
> View attachment 431661
> View attachment 431662
> View attachment 431670


Good deal JB...nice load. Yeh that stump tree would've made for some hellacious loads no doubt and plenty of fine wood.


----------



## svk

Stopped in to Walmart today and figured I'd scrounge up some oil for the saws. 




Lol NOT


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Stopped in to Walmart today and figured I'd scrounge up some oil for the saws.
> 
> View attachment 431707
> 
> 
> Lol NOT



I use some of that in my on road diesel for the trucks.

Wallyworld used to have poulan good two stroke for cheap, but stopped carrying it a few years ago.


----------



## MustangMike

I have heard that you should not use outboard engine oil in a chainsaw, they are designed to operate in a different temperature range.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> I have heard that you should not use outboard engine oil in a chainsaw, they are designed to operate in a different temperature range.


Absolutely agree. Different temp/work environments altogether.


----------



## svk

I was joking. I use Husky 2 cycle oil exclusively.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I was joking. I use Husky 2 cycle oil exclusively.


...I was likin that $7.97 oil to the left in the pic better anyhow. Lol.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...I was likin that $7.97 oil to the left in the pic better anyhow. Lol.


Thats Walmart bar oil if the pic didn't show.


----------



## USMC615

There's just some things I don't wanna get from Wallyworld...any lubes dealing with saws sure as hell ain't one of 'em. Lol


----------



## MustangMike

The TS CountyLine bar oil works just fine for me, but I don't get my 2 cycle oil there. ($7 / gal last time I got it).


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Happy Father's Day everyone!


Same to you. 

I'm making cheesy corned beef hash omelettes and bourbon bloody Mary's for breakfast when I roll out of bed in the morning.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I was joking. I use Husky 2 cycle oil exclusively.


so steve did you try the jug of menards bar oil special I left you ???


----------



## USMC615

Son and daughter will be here in about 15 mins...just putting the finishing touches on a dozen scrambled cheese eggs, 2lbs of pattied deer sausage, a 1lb of bacon, grits, toast and jelly. I'm thinkin the recliner will be in order after this breakfast. ...Have a great day dads.


----------



## JB Weld

We are all at church. I am going to try hard to do no work today! I am going to try and only play with my kids! Mama fixed eggs and pancakes this morning. I have a big fat ribeye waiting for me tonight! Hopefully I will be getting a wrapped up Fiskers splitting maul! We will see....


----------



## JB Weld

USMC615 said:


> Absolutely agree. Different temp/work environments altogether.


I learned this the hard way. If you like to run your saws on the edge, don't use outboard 2 stroke oil.
If you are running them fat and have them smoking like a Choo Choo, you can probably get away with it (but keep that plug clean).


----------



## dancan

Well , technically , these leaning choke cherry trees aren't on my side of the fence 







But 






They are now LOL


----------



## square1

Maiden voyage with the "new (put together from parts & pieces)" woods trailer this morning. Didn't load it full (fully loaded it carries 2/3 cord) because I wanted to be sure the tractor could handle the weight up and down the hills, plus a few areas are a little wet yet from last weeks rains. Not interested in burying anything in the mud 

The saw box will fit on the trailer in front of the front rack, but it makes maneuvering in the woods trickier.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> so steve did you try the jug of menards bar oil special I left you ???


Oh yeah! Halfway through it. Surprisingly for being thinner it doesn't run through the saw any quicker than thicker oil. Good stuff.


----------



## wudpirat

Happy Father's Day, fellow scroungers
Sun came out, gonna dry out after two day's of rain.
I have two trailers of split pine to unload and stack.
I use that $7.97 Wally World bar oil, it's 30W and sticky, works for me.
Remember,----

If it's free, It's for me.

FREDM, Oxford, CT


----------



## svk

Taking it fairly easy today but I do need to mow the lawn and change the oil in the suburban. Finally had to turn on the sprinkler system because the ground was getting pretty dry, which in turn makes the grass grow faster.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Taking it fairly easy today but I do need to mow the lawn and change the oil in the suburban. Finally had to turn on the sprinkler system because the ground was getting pretty dry, which in turn makes the grass grow faster.


the guy upstairs turned the water on last nite. locally 3-5 inches in most spots. now about 90* and sunny. looks like no planting for a while. just lawn mowing.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> the guy upstairs turned the water on last nite. locally 3-5 inches in most spots. now about 90* and sunny. looks like no planting for a while. just lawn mowing.



First two plantings of my squash are producing like crazy, but last two days showing the inevitable damage from borers and bugs, insta wilt. Fantastic beautiful plants, over night...meh. I'll get a few more days harvest then yank them all. I have one more planting just coming up, hopefully that will beat the borer cycle this year.

I have yet to come up with a bonafide fool proof way to beat those squash borers.


----------



## USMC615

Guys, I'll put up a pic or two soon...my son/daughter really surprised me today for Fathers Day. We had a great breakfast this morning, and typical of youth, they wanted to go and see friends dads as well. When they came back mid-afternoon, they gave me a 3 in 1, soldering iron/heat gun (heat shrink), and DC voltage output (up to 15v DC), and DC voltage test meter, all in one. Just tickled...been soldering with a single soldering iron for yrs (buy a new tip every now and then). This one came with 10 tips, I/C tool, voltage leads, 3ft of de-wicking, etc. I try to fix everything I have when it comes to electrical/electronics (it's amazing how a 5 cent resistor can send a $500/$1K deal to the landfill). You can download test voltage/specs/schematics/test points for most all devices nowadays (tv's, vcr's, dvd's, you name it). 

And yes, the soldering/rework station will be used to solder/re-join joints on chainsaw wiring, etc, so I'm not violatin the Scrounge Wood thread. See...it is about keepin saws a runnin while scrounging. 

Scrounge on gentlemen...hope you dads, and non-dads had a great Fathers Day. For the non-dads, if ya got dogs, cats, etc that qualifies to be a dad as well. Without ya, their dad-less.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> There's just some things I don't wanna get from Wallyworld...any lubes dealing with saws sure as hell ain't one of 'em. Lol


Oh heck with that. Wally world has the best price on mobile1 full synthetic around me. $26 for 5qt. Used to be less. Why pay more for the same stuff. Now bar oil I wouldn't worry about to much I like some better than others. 2 cycle well I only use the stihl oil for that.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> The TS CountyLine bar oil works just fine for me, but I don't get my 2 cycle oil there. ($7 / gal last time I got it).


Got the same stuff works pretty good. I am using ace hardware branded bar oil now and it works well enough.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Got the same stuff works pretty good. I am using ace hardware branded bar oil now and it works well enough.


I've always ran Echo Premium bar and chain oil from HD...with a 10% Mil discount, get it about $10 a gallon. I've got a TSC within 2 miles of me, another one within 7-8 miles,..if any oil thats as good, tacky...I'm all ears to save a buck or two.


----------



## MustangMike

Works great for me in winter & summer.


----------



## MustangMike

Hope everyone had a great Father's Day.

We have all had those days when nothing seems to go right, so when you have one that is kinda the opposite, you really appreciate it.

Saw both my daughter's and my 3 grand kids today, and even got a call from a stepson. The wife & I decided to go out for dinner a bit early with my oldest daughter, we got to the restaurant right before they were all filled up and folks were waiting. We decided to eat out side, and finished literally minutes before the rain started. Oh, and the food was great!

My daughter had left her car at our house with the windows and sunroof open, and as we rushed to get home, the light rain turned into a downpour. Luckily, my neighbor spotted the open windows on the car and went over with towels planning on covering it, but he saw my daughter had left the keys on the console, so he just put the windows up and closed the sun roof for her. So instead of coming home to a drenched car, all was fine!

It is not often, but it is really nice to have a day like that now and then!

Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day.
> 
> We have all had those days when nothing seems to go right, so when you have one that is kinda the opposite, you really appreciate it.
> 
> Saw both my daughter's and my 3 grand kids today, and even got a call from a stepson. The wife & I decided to go out for dinner a bit early with my oldest daughter, we got to the restaurant right before they were all filled up and folks were waiting. We decided to eat out side, and finished literally minutes before the rain started. Oh, and the food was great!
> 
> My daughter had left her car at our house with the windows and sunroof open, and as we rushed to get home, the light rain turned into a downpour. Luckily, my neighbor spotted the open windows on the car and went over with towels planning on covering it, but he saw my daughter had left the keys on the console, so he just put the windows up and closed the sun roof for her. So instead of coming home to a drenched car, all was fine!
> 
> It is not often, but it is really nice to have a day like that now and then!
> 
> Happy Father's Day everyone!


Sounds like the stars and things were aligned...few and far btwn, I think, for most of us given any day, good to hear all went well. I was blessed as well with a good day, knock on wood...all things considered, was a great day with my son and daughter. Bad thing is, back to the grind tomorrow, lol.

Enjoy your night folks.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> First two plantings of my squash are producing like crazy, but last two days showing the inevitable damage from borers and bugs, insta wilt. Fantastic beautiful plants, over night...meh. I'll get a few more days harvest then yank them all. I have one more planting just coming up, hopefully that will beat the borer cycle this year.
> 
> I have yet to come up with a bonafide fool proof way to beat those squash borers.


sounds like bacterial wilt on the squash Zog. caused by cucumber beetles.check the Jaw-Gaa ag dept website for contol measures.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Got the same stuff works pretty good. I am using ace hardware branded bar oil now and it works well enough.


 NA, 7 relatives of the guy in you avatar under the apple tree 25 yards from the house when i came out this morning. all 7 had head gear. you might need to get a 5-B tag.


----------



## spike60

Haven't been on here in a bit and I realized it's about 2months since I posted on this site, so I figure I ought to see what's up with my fellow scroungers!  I normally detach a little this time of year as the store is at insanity level up until the 4th of July at which point we downshift into slightly crazy for the remainder of the summer. Don't have time to hang here and apologies to anyone who's PM's don't get replies for a while. 

Reading back a few pages it's good to see that you guys are all doing well and staying on top of next years wood supply. Scroungers never sleep, right? Glad everyone had a good father's day. Certainly enjoyed the good fortune to spend another one with my Dad, who's 86. Still in great shape and he was in a project mood so we fired up the splitter and did a quick face cord. 

And JB is right about staying away from outboard 2 stroke oil!!!!! That stuff might be OK in a 3500 RPM boat motor, but not in a 13,500 RPM chainsaw. That's a quick way to end up with a boat ANCHOR. LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> NA, 7 relatives of the guy in you avatar under the apple tree 25 yards from the house when i came out this morning. all 7 had head gear. you might need to get a 5-B tag.



7 with headgear is outstanding. I always get a 5B tag since I live in that WMU. You tell me when, where and what the home field rules are and I will be there .


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> sounds like bacterial wilt on the squash Zog. caused by cucumber beetles.check the Jaw-Gaa ag dept website for contol measures.



I have both squash vine borers and squash bugs. Double whammy. Tried a buncha stuff, you name it. The only thing that has half worked is just multiple plantings.


----------



## Ambull01

JB Weld said:


> If you guys are like me (and I bet some of you are!), I scrounge more than just wood.
> 
> Last night I was coming home from work and I passed a pile of "JUNK/Treasure" waiting to be picked up by the city. Sooooooooo.........I just had to stop and take a look. I got: Poulan parts saw, small Briggs Generator (1300W), floor jack, 3 boxes of unopened Nitril gloves, 5 gallon outboard gas tank (Plastic), small spool of 10g wire, big coil spring, Battery/Jumper pack (that works), 5 (new) cans of grey spray paint, 2 qts 30wt oil, can of brake fluid, and two box wrenches (13mm and 15mm).
> Today, I am going to scrounge that wood down the road from my office.



What model is the Poulan? 



MustangMike said:


> The TS CountyLine bar oil works just fine for me, but I don't get my 2 cycle oil there. ($7 / gal last time I got it).



I bought 4 gallons when it was on sale for $7. It doesn't seem to coat the bar/chain adequately though. Fiddled around with the oiler screw but the bar and chain still gets really hot. 



nomad_archer said:


> Got the same stuff works pretty good. I am using ace hardware branded bar oil now and it works well enough.



The Ace Hardware brand oil is the only thing I've found so far that keeps the Makita's bar and chain from getting really hot.


----------



## MustangMike

Good to hear from you Bob!

It also seems like I should drift over a state to score some venison!


----------



## macattack_ga

16' trailer. Mostly oak and maple.


----------



## dancan

spike60 said:


> Haven't been on here in a bit and I realized it's about 2months ...... Scroungers never sleep, right? ...... LOL



Reminds me of last summer , I went for a walk on a beach I've not been at yet with the wife and the dog 






















I was looking at all this dry firewood but had to leave it there .
Even found a lobstah trap but no scrounge there either LOL


----------



## stihly dan

My unit specifically says not to use that wood.


----------



## Ryan Groat

We are getting tornadoes up here in Michigan. Should be some good scrounging. Stay safe fellow Michiganders.


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck & stay safe. They are rare here in NY, but my upstate 50 acres got hit by one several years back. Destroyed about 40% of my trees, luckily my cabin was on the other side of the property. There was just nothing left standing.


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> My unit specifically says not to use that wood.


Do they explain why?

I know that some driftwood bonfires we had on the beach got so hot that they melted cast aluminum handles off of cooking pots, and appeared to have turned some of the sand into glass. 

But in a stove you can regulate the fire somewhat. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> My unit specifically says not to use that wood.


What wood are you referring to?


----------



## macattack_ga

svk said:


> What wood are you referring to?


Salt in the wood.


----------



## square1

Ryan Groat said:


> We are getting tornadoes up here in Michigan. Should be some good scrounging. Stay safe fellow Michiganders.





MustangMike said:


> Good luck & stay safe.



Went south (Portland) and North (Milington) of my area. Sounds like Portland took a pretty bad hit


----------



## Ryan Groat

Yeah Portland did take a small beating. I had every intention of taking today off to go up there and help clean up as I have some friends up there. Then my wife reminded me that I fly out for Pittsburgh at 10:30.


----------



## Marshy

Hey guys, did some tree cutting last saturday for a guy. Put in about 6 hours of work on his property cutting a mixture of firewood and saw logs. He pulls them out with his JD 5205 4x4 tractor. Had some fun and plan to go back before this weekend if I have the time. I only got one picture at this time, maybe I can manage to take more next time, or maybe I'll take the gopro. Scrounge on.

Pulling a tree out.



Near the end of the day, wish I had before/after.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't see no picture????


----------



## Marshy

Mike, your too fast. Refresh the page.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Ryan Groat said:


> We are getting tornadoes up here in Michigan. Should be some good scrounging. Stay safe fellow Michiganders.


Yup we got hammered pretty good....i got called in last night about 10pm and got off at 10am. I gotta be back to work at 5pm. Storm damage and downed wires[emoji7] $$$$$


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy, thanks for the pics!

Chris, be careful with those wires, but enjoy the OT.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Marshy, thanks for the pics!
> 
> Chris, be careful with those wires, but enjoy the OT.


Thanks Mike. We're contracted by the power company to do all their line clearance so we're all trained and certified for high voltage....electric workers union too[emoji106] but not the same pay scale as the lineman[emoji45]


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, but be careful just the same. My friend was a Union Electrician. On day, he made a mistake and tried to put the wrong cover on the panel box. Got hit with thousands of volts, was an industrial building, sent him across the room. They gave him last rights, but he survived, but not for too long. He passed last year, and he was a few years younger than me. Of course, there were other factors. He generally would have more beers before breakfast than I drink in a week, but that is another story.

Just be careful, it is usually when you think it can't go wrong that it does.


----------



## Philbert

Saw a lot of trees and branches down in NW IL and SW WI. Lot of stuff like this.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I guess it hit southern IA pretty bad too


----------



## zogger

Well, summer visitors season and all, can't scrounge much when you have to keep saving tourists from the quackeraptors...


----------



## Marshy

Look like fierce little fellers Zog.


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Look like fierce little fellers Zog.



Especially that little female, she's broody..that's as far away from her nest as she will go, another around 3 weeks I think. Already had to shovel and shutup several dern payin tourists who got too close.... messy..especially them ripped up Hawaiian shirts...


----------



## Marshy

Damn, wish I was in a position to purchase this Ford tractor! I talked with the guy an he's the original owner. Wants $8k and it comes with a brush hog, back blade, lift bar, rear scoop, snow blower, log splitter and a trailer!
http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/5087619174.html


----------



## zogger

Marshy said:


> Damn, wish I was in a position to purchase this Ford tractor! I talked with the guy an he's the original owner. Wants $8k and it comes with a brush hog, back blade, lift bar, rear scoop, snow blower, log splitter and a trailer!
> http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/5087619174.html



Seems fair with all the attachments plus the trailer


----------



## stihly dan

That would be a steal around here. I don't know where mexico is, but thinking about taking a trip.


----------



## Marshy

Damn right it's a steal and only 1800 hours. The guy down the road from me has a John Deere 855 for sale with only 1100 hrs and a front end loader and was asking $8500! No additional attachments. North of Syracuse NY


----------



## DFK

Philbert: You doing any clean-up cutting??? That tree is all messed up. It may have to be taken down.
No call-outs for us yet. We are most likely going to get a Mud-out call from Texas after the water drains off.
However, If the weather stays like this we may get a Chainsaw Call-out first.

Marshy: That is a deal. You need that tractor.

David


----------



## svk

Slightly OT

What is it with string trimmers??? I swear they are the least reliable piece of *** out there. 

Of all of my spark plug toys I spend more time working on my string trimmers than everything else put together. I have three and only one of them runs. Actually runs great once I got those stupid caps off the carb screws and gave it s tune. Would barely start and ran at about half power before that. 

I'm just about ready to throw the rest in the trash and sharpen up the scythe.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> What is it with string trimmers??? I swear they are the least reliable piece of *** out there.
> 
> Of all of my spark plug toys I spend more time working on my string trimmers than everything else put together. I have three and only one of them runs. Actually runs great once I got those stupid caps off the carb screws and gave it s tune. Would barely start and ran at about half power before that.
> 
> I'm just about ready to throw the rest in the trash and sharpen up the scythe.



That's why so many of these companies are going to a universal battery/charger system and then various yard tools. They start instantly and work. The industry is still shaking out, but for sure this is the hand writing on the wall for the future, especially for just one yard quantity work tools.


----------



## MustangMike

Battery tech is making cordless tools much more viable.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

@Marshy , be careful with the old Ford tractors. When New Holland bought them out, they basically stopped making spare parts, and dealer support is not the best. If you have a good New Holland dealer nearby with an old parts man who knows what cross-references with what, you'll probably be ok. Otherwise, steer clear. We had to sell our mid 70's 9600 last summer because the PTO bearing that we had just put in it a couple years before was the last one that our dealer could find, and with the particular design of that tractor, the bearing was a 3-5 year part at best.

Oh, and they want more money for that green paint on the JD tractors. The Ford is probably worth the asking price when you factor in all the extras, but just barely, depending on condition.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> What is it with string trimmers??? I swear they are the least reliable piece of *** out there.
> 
> Of all of my spark plug toys I spend more time working on my string trimmers than everything else put together. I have three and only one of them runs. Actually runs great once I got those stupid caps off the carb screws and gave it s tune. Would barely start and ran at about half power before that.
> 
> I'm just about ready to throw the rest in the trash and sharpen up the scythe.


...certainly had my share of complete nightmare weedeaters as well over the years. And have sent a few to their final landfill resting place.


----------



## svk

Chainsaws have rarely needed carb work. Brush saw has rarely needed carb work...but the darn weed wackers need something every year!!!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Chainsaws have rarely needed carb work. Brush saw has rarely needed carb work...but the darn weed wackers need something every year!!!


Couldn't agree more...I got lucky I guess several yes ago and bought a JD BC1600 model weedeater that came with a brush cuttin head/blade as well (later bought the lower end edger attachment) and it hasn't missed a beat. I mean not one time. Cranks every time within 3 pulls max. But I've got a couple of others that I try to use in the rotating mix as well, and they constantly act up and need attention.


----------



## olympyk_999

svk said:


> Chainsaws have rarely needed carb work. Brush saw has rarely needed carb work...but the darn weed wackers need something every year!!!


 stop letting them sit so long, daily weed trimming is recommended, or try to find other uses for it... perhaps get the wife to hold the trigger while you use it to shave??? ohh wait never mind... I heard you have the facial hair of a 14 yr. old ... but I'm sure you could find other uses, like keeping the snow piles nice and neat in the winter maybe??
or you could just by a S***L


----------



## Marshy

I have a large Poland Pro that was given to me from my FIL and I use it one a week all summer. Some winter I dump the fuel and run it out of gas for storage. I use my chainsaw gas in it at 42:1 and never have issues with it.


----------



## stihly dan

I also have always had issues with the weed wackers until I bought a nice stihl one. 7 years and not one issue, same plug, sometimes it is stored empty sometimes not.


----------



## dancan

That 1710 is a Shibaru tractor rebaged to a Ford , good machine but some stuff is hard to get up here . 
Don't let that scare you off because the guys that are dealing in grey market tractors may be helpfull .
I'd sooner roll 8k into a newer machine if I could get a loan for the balance of the unit , I've seen 30 hp Kubota tractors 
with 1500 hrs 4x4 with a loader go for 15k to 17k up here .
Here's a 1720 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/b...er/1081306500?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dancan

If you look and wait the deals do pop up , I have a Yanmar YM336d , hours unknown , was parked by a garage that burnt , bought it for parts , fixed the wiring , made a fuel tank and dash , threw a steering wheel , seat and free tires on it so I could move it around , 1200$
My beat up Kubota B8200 , hours unknown , loader , beat off backhoe , new back tires , 1000$
My Kubota L285 came with chains , 5' aerator , new 48" snow blower , beater woods trailer , a loader bucket ? 2500$
My MF 1020 4x4 , loader , brand new back tires and rims , 15oo$ , it had a broken front hub so I'm into it for another 15oo$ in repairing it . 
Deals are out there .


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equi...x4/1080921564?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Clint would do well with this but he'd polly complain of no ac like he has in his Dodges LOL


----------



## MustangMike

It is easy to store a chainsaw over the winter, just put in that pre mix stuff, it is good for years! (Too expensive to run all the time).

Looks like I will be cutting again on Fri. Two tall Oak leaners, and a small but tall dead Ash. Plus, all kinds of misc firewood already down in the strip of woods. I've located hard Maple, Oak & Ash in the woods. Some of it just fell, and some was pre cut about 4 lengths long.

After that, I will have to schedule a visit with Mr. Splitter!


----------



## svk

olympyk_999 said:


> stop letting them sit so long, daily weed trimming is recommended, or try to find other uses for it... perhaps get the wife to hold the trigger while you use it to shave??? ohh wait never mind... I heard you have the facial hair of a 14 yr. old ... but I'm sure you could find other uses, like keeping the snow piles nice and neat in the winter maybe??
> or you could just by a S***L


Welcome back N918. 

I did secure my FIL's Stihl trimmer. Looks like I won't need to scythe after all lol.


----------



## Ryan Groat

I bought a new stihl trimmer last year. 3rd pull after sitting all winter in my basement and it fired right up. 

Trimmers are one item I believe you shouldn't go cheap on. The box store brands just do not last.


----------



## Mike-M

I pretty much suck with all 2 strokes. My trimmer, all my saws, and my sons dirt bike all seem to need something every time I go to use one. Fix one thing, then something else goes wrong. Ive got a dozen saws, different manufacturers, only the pos Poulan starts regularly. Ive already switched to an electric chainsaw, and a string trimmer is next.


----------



## MustangMike

Must be doing something wrong. My saws have been very reliable, except on a very few occasions.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Must be doing something wrong. My saws have been very reliable, except on a very few occasions.


Agree. Debris in gas that somehow slipped past the filter or letting it sit too long are the only carb issues I've ever had.


----------



## nomad_archer

I hate my string trimmer. I bought one of those craftsman garbage ones last year on sale and wish I would have ponied up the other $100 and some change for the stihl. Stupid craftsman leaks fuel if it sits too uprite. So standing it up beyond a 45 degree angle with a full take of fuel means it will leak fuel everywhere. The first 6 or 7 times I used it this year it needed a shot of ether to get going. The throttle sticks occasionally. Yea I hate the stupid thing. Maybe I should straight gas it so I can put it and myself out of my misery. My saw on the other hand I run it dry for the winter but even when it sits for a few months with fuel in the tank it starts just fine.


----------



## dancan

Ether and 2 stroke are not a good combination , it makes for a dry start .
I did scavenge some pallets today to stack scavenged wood on


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Ether and 2 stroke are not a good combination , it makes for a dry start .
> I did scavenge some pallets today to stack scavenged wood on


Is scavenging a higher form of scrounging? Sounds as if


----------



## nomad_archer

dancan said:


> Ether and 2 stroke are not a good combination , it makes for a dry start .
> I did scavenge some pallets today to stack scavenged wood on


I know the ether is not the best but sometimes it's the only way to get the thing to start. Hopefully it will quit starting sooner than later so I can get a better one.


----------



## Mike-M

svk said:


> Agree. Debris in gas that somehow slipped past the filter or letting it sit too long are the only carb issues I've ever had.





MustangMike said:


> Must be doing something wrong. My saws have been very reliable, except on a very few occasions.


Not always carb issues. Usually, but not always. Ive replaced the coils on both of my huskys in the past year. My stihls need their carbs inspected almost every time I use them. I'll take the carbs apart, theyre spotless, I reassemble, and the saw works for a few hours. Both my 026 and my 036 do that pretty consistently. I chalk it up to me not really knowing how to tune carbs correctly.


----------



## MustangMike

There are instructions for it on this site and on line, you should check it out.


----------



## Mike-M

nomad_archer said:


> I know the ether is not the best but sometimes it's the only way to get the thing to start. Hopefully it will quit starting sooner than later so I can get a better one.


I use a plastic spray bottle full of premixed gasoline. Works great for stuff with bad fuel lines and the gasoline hasnt dissolved the plastic at all.


----------



## Mike-M

MustangMike said:


> There are instructions for it on this site and on line, you should check it out.


I can get them running (usually), and they sound correct when they run. But they never run for long. 
Im no longer interested in repairing them, so Ive already started selling them.


----------



## MustangMike

Get an M-Tronic saw and you will never have to worry about tuning it.


----------



## mainewoods

[QUOTE="dancan, post: Clint would do well with this but he'd polly complain of no ac like he has in his Dodges LOL[/QUOTE]





No AC in the Dodge but it has a good heatah'. My Toro skiddah has natural AC, but the heatah' don't work for s***.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike-M said:


> I use a plastic spray bottle full of premixed gasoline. Works great for stuff with bad fuel lines and the gasoline hasnt dissolved the plastic at all.


Going to have to try that. I sure hope the less than a year old trimmer doesn't have bad fuel lines since only 89 pure gas mix has been run in it. But Chinese craftsman quality it would not surprise me.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Going to have to try that. I sure hope the less than a year old trimmer doesn't have bad fuel lines since only 89 pure gas mix has been run in it. But Chinese craftsman quality it would not surprise me.


how's the asparagus looking NA?


----------



## zogger

All last winter they logged across the street, all giant mechanized. Yesterday they started to chew up what they left. Man, another "every boy needs one"! tool..it is really big! I think it is this model:

http://www.tigercat.com/product/m718e-mulcher/


----------



## MountainHigh

zogger said:


> All last winter they logged across the street, all giant mechanized. Yesterday they started to chew up what they left. Man, another "every boy needs one"! tool..it is really big! I think it is this model:
> 
> http://www.tigercat.com/product/m718e-mulcher/



Pretty nice, that would sure make short work of things. I wonder how it handles rocks ?


----------



## zogger

MountainHigh said:


> Pretty nice, that would sure make short work of things. I wonder how it handles rocks ?



Not sure on rocks, small ones proly stir em up, bigger ones,,uhh,,I doubt it, but it's got grunt to spare. A neighbor has the same 5085 JD model that my boss just bought, and he got stuck deluxe trying to mow in that field in the pic. (I am noticing a theme with these big heavy JD tractors vs. georgia mud now... they suck, at least with the stock wheels)

First they tried to pull it out with a dumptruck from the road, (he was stuck only a pass or so in from the road in a soft spot) no dice, so they walked back into the woods and had the guy with the big tigercat to come out and do it. Hauled it out like nuthing, idled it out. 

In retrospect and looking at the pics and stuff at the tigercat site, I think it is really the next larger model, with the longer square boxy back end, the 500 horse one. The mulcher part looks like what is on the smaller model, but the machine itself looks like the larger wheeled version. Geez loweez the tracked ones must be the mecha version of godzilla!


----------



## MustangMike

Put in a full days work today, started the morning dropping three tall leaners, and the two Oak were both badly rotten, my notchs did not do S***!

Luckily, I realized they were rotted, and tied one at 90 degrees cause I did not want to take out the play site. Left the hinge a little thick on the Black Birch, and it went down spot on the money. Actually, all three landed where I said they would, but those two Oaks were scary to work with, they both went real early, and I was on a steep slope with rocks and no escape route!

More trees in the PM, but nothing challenging, and dragged an Ash log out of the woods with the ATV winch and cut it up (see rounds in last pic).

Did all the work with the 362 and 044 #2. They make a great 2 saw combo, the 362 for limbing and the 044 for bucking. The new recipe port job Randy put on that 044 is just animal, it is impressing the heck out of me since I leaned the saw out after break in.

The weather was great, did not get soaking wet from sweat like last week, but the property owner just could not believe that a guy my age was still going strong at the end of the day, it sort of made me keep going! (we were picking up the rounds and putting them in the ATV drawn trailer, almost reminds me of yesteryear and loading the hay wagons on my Uncle's farm).

That is the owner in the pics, he did help out all day long, but was burned out at the end of the day.

Hope everyone enjoyed this beautiful day, enjoy the pics!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> What is it with string trimmers??? I swear they are the least reliable piece of *** out there.
> 
> Of all of my spark plug toys I spend more time working on my string trimmers than everything else put together. I have three and only one of them runs. Actually runs great once I got those stupid caps off the carb screws and gave it s tune. Would barely start and ran at about half power before that.
> 
> I'm just about ready to throw the rest in the trash and sharpen up the scythe.



Amen! I was just thinking the same damn thing. My POS trimmer is barely a year old and is already giving me issues. The sucker refuses to run unless at full choke. I have to take the carb apart and clean/rebuild I guess. When those stupid things actualy run I also have issues with the line refusing to come out of the trimmer head. I may just buy a bunch of Roundup and just spray along the perimeter of my yard. 



zogger said:


> That's why so many of these companies are going to a universal battery/charger system and then various yard tools. They start instantly and work. The industry is still shaking out, but for sure this is the hand writing on the wall for the future, especially for just one yard quantity work tools.



Yep, I may go to a battery powered trimmer soon. Mother in-law owns a bunch of battery powered tools. They're all the exact same brand since her husband is a freaking great mechanic/handyman/near genius. Now she has all these battery packs to cycle through. She owns a hand held battery powered tiller/aerator. I didn't think it would last long but she's able to do her whole garden with it (granted it's on the small size). 

Brother in-law owns a battery powered trimmer and cuts his whole yard. Co-worker uses a battery powered mower for his yard. I think it's time for me to ditch small gasoline burning engines (except for the Makita saw of course). Battery powered trimmer, maybe one of those old school push mowers (the ones with the rotating blades), and a hand held tiller/aerator. Only downside to battery powered tools is the freaking batteries cost as much as the tools themselves. 



Mike-M said:


> I pretty much suck with all 2 strokes. My trimmer, all my saws, and my sons dirt bike all seem to need something every time I go to use one. Fix one thing, then something else goes wrong. Ive got a dozen saws, different manufacturers, only the pos Poulan starts regularly. Ive already switched to an electric chainsaw, and a string trimmer is next.



Amen. I'm kinda the same way except my chainsaw runs like champ. My old ass Craftsman mower always starts on the 3rd pull as well. Everything else is extremely unreliable. I like to fiddle with things but I'm extremely pressed for time and would prefer to mess with something out not out of necessity but rather personal choice.


----------



## Ambull01

Almost forgot, we had a freaking ton of rain yesterday. I'm sure at least a handful of trees fell over nearby. I'll be on the lookout for them. 

My Permethrin solution arrived in the mail yesterday. Going to treat my scrounge gear today in preparation for the upcoming weekend. I'm going to finish up my scrounge site once and for all then become a picky scrounger as I'll be several years ahead on firewood. 

Now I'm off to cut the grass with my POS trimmer and work on my car. Need to cool down after typing all this while my computer continuously messed with me and moved my cursor around causing unintended letters to pop up all over the place. Stupid track pad.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Almost forgot, we had a freaking ton of rain yesterday. I'm sure at least a handful of trees fell over nearby. I'll be on the lookout for them.
> 
> My Permethrin solution arrived in the mail yesterday. Going to treat my scrounge gear today in preparation for the upcoming weekend. I'm going to finish up my scrounge site once and for all then become a picky scrounger as I'll be several years ahead on firewood.
> 
> Now I'm off to cut the grass with my POS trimmer and work on my car. Need to cool down after typing all this while my computer continuously messed with me and moved my cursor around causing unintended letters to pop up all over the place. Stupid track pad.



I have an old laptop I swapped for, but I use a full size keyboard and real mouse with it, cheap USB plug in kind. I'd like to find a cheap even more powerful laptop with a dead screen, then just use it like a desktop, get like a 21 inch flatscreen monitor for it. 

I was using desktops and gradually upgrading them, but having the laptop battery is SO NICE out here. The power goes out all the time, meh, can stay online for hours anyway now, and not have to use the phone with the dinky almost invisible buttons.


----------



## dancan

One of my customers called me this week , wanted to know how much it was to replace the batteries on his cordless mower that he bought used last summer , he threw the mower out after he found out that the 3 were more than what he paid .
No scrounging this weekend but I started to relocate some loose piled stuff today , I even re-purposed some of my fence posts .







Got a cord moved and stacked before the rains got here , room for 2 more


----------



## Mike Mulback

Very proud of my latest score of Fresh cut pinyon pine from the mountains of Utah, had it delivered. Love the aroma of this stuff and its going to stay right there and will get split as needed


----------



## Mike-M

MustangMike said:


> Get an M-Tronic saw and you will never have to worry about tuning it.


not a bad idea


----------



## MustangMike

I think I earned the "You Suck" award today.

A local tree service guy has had a broken 460 in his truck for over a year, and I've asked him numerous times to drop it off and let me see if I can fix it. The estimate from the dealer was off the charts (but I'm not sure if the dealer looked at it). The tree guy told me the top end was fried and it had no compression and would not start.

Well, he owed me $150 for a log that went to the mill, so I asked him if he wanted to give me the parts saw instead. He said "are you sure", I said yea, I will take it.

Turns out the CR was stuck down, I pried it up with a screwdriver, dumped the old fuel and put some fresh stuff in, and she started right up! Then I put a 20" B&C on it (cause I have an extra one of those) and she cut real nice! It is a much better out come than I was expecting!

She is dirty, stained, scuffed & scratched, but nothing is broken and she runs real well!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah those tree guys are real dumbasses. Good score Mike


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> She is dirty, stained, scuffed & scratched, but nothing is broken . . .



That's just camouflage to deter thieves!

Nice score.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I think I earned the "You Suck" award today.
> 
> A local tree service guy has had a broken 460 in his truck for over a year, and I've asked him numerous times to drop it off and let me see if I can fix it. The estimate from the dealer was off the charts (but I'm not sure if the dealer looked at it). The tree guy told me the top end was fried and it had no compression and would not start.
> 
> Well, he owed me $150 for a log that went to the mill, so I asked him if he wanted to give me the parts saw instead. He said "are you sure", I said yea, I will take it.
> 
> Turns out the CR was stuck down, I pried it up with a screwdriver, dumped the old fuel and put some fresh stuff in, and she started right up! Then I put a 20" B&C on it (cause I have an extra one of those) and she cut real nice! It is a much better out come than I was expecting!
> 
> She is dirty, stained, scuffed & scratched, but nothing is broken and she runs real well!



You suck!!! with luckout clusters and easy fix oak leaves!


----------



## MustangMike

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah those tree guys are real dumbasses. Good score Mike



I would never say that about him, he does EXCELLENT work. But I'm happy to get the score! Hey, it is not like I only offered $50 for it!


----------



## MustangMike

Just some pics of my Ugly Duckling to keep ya all happy!


----------



## Philbert

Oh, you didn't say that it had flippy caps . . . .

(Philbert)


----------



## MustangMike

Did not have to, all 460s do, 046s had screw caps.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> how's the asparagus looking NA?



Looking good now.







Some mixed greens as well


----------



## nomad_archer

So Mike I'll give you $200 + shipping for that 460. Look you turned a profit. 

On an unrelated note. I walked into lowes this weekend and they had 75% off trees. I picked up a Crimson king norway maple for $10 and a weeping Japanese maple for $32. So more trees for the yard. My only conern about the maple is that it may get to big and eventually shade my grapes to much. If that is the case then it will turn into firewood. Both trees were a pretty awesome score. I also planted two pear trees and more raspberries in the orchard this weekend. Now I only need a Mac and Braeburn apple to round out the fruit trees in the orchard. I would love to add more blueberry bushes as well.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Looking good now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mixed greens as well


are you going to transplant the asparagus into your garden?


----------



## nomad_archer

Yes the asparagus will be transplanted to its own mini garden. I just have not figured out where that will be. I need to choose wisely since as you know it is a perennial.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Yes the asparagus will be transplanted to its own mini garden. I just have not figured out where that will be. I need to choose wisely since as you know it is a perennial.


give yourself about 2-3 feet between plants as it will spread over the years. some of mine have spread over 3 feet in 18 years.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I have an old laptop I swapped for, but I use a full size keyboard and real mouse with it, cheap USB plug in kind. I'd like to find a cheap even more powerful laptop with a dead screen, then just use it like a desktop, get like a 21 inch flatscreen monitor for it.
> 
> I was using desktops and gradually upgrading them, but having the laptop battery is SO NICE out here. The power goes out all the time, meh, can stay online for hours anyway now, and not have to use the phone with the dinky almost invisible buttons.



Is your laptop underpowered? If you're not afraid to experiment a little, download and install a Linux operating system distro. Try Xubuntu if you're real familiar with Windows. I have it on my laptop and love it. It's made for older/underpowered computers. A resource minimalist operating system unlike Windows. It's also fairly virus resistant. Totally free too. You can install it on your computer in another partition and still keep Windows just in case you don't like it. It may resurrect your old laptop and keep some cash in your pocket to buy more saw stuff.

I started using a trackball mouse about 3-4 years ago because I was starting to develop pain in my wrist (it wasn't from any type of repetitive jerking motions). At first it's a bit awkward but now I LOVE it. You have to try one. I'm with you on a full sized keyboard. Just like the feel of them.

Edit: Or try out Zorin OS. I've never personally tried it but I heard it's setup to be a Windows clone. Only distros I have experience with is Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu. Ubuntu looked way too goofy for me. Lubuntu is even less resource hungry than Xubuntu but I find it to be a little more challenging for newbies.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Is your laptop underpowered? If you're not afraid to experiment a little, download and install a Linux operating system distro. Try Xubuntu if you're real familiar with Windows. I have it on my laptop and love it. It's made for older/underpowered computers. A resource minimalist operating system unlike Windows. It's also fairly virus resistant. Totally free too. You can install it on your computer in another partition and still keep Windows just in case you don't like it. It may resurrect your old laptop and keep some cash in your pocket to buy more saw stuff.
> 
> I started using a trackball mouse about 3-4 years ago because I was starting to develop pain in my wrist (it wasn't from any type of repetitive jerking motions). At first it's a bit awkward but now I LOVE it. You have to try one. I'm with you on a full sized keyboard. Just like the feel of them.
> 
> Edit: Or try out Zorin OS. I've never personally tried it but I heard it's setup to be a Windows clone. Only distros I have experience with is Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu. Ubuntu looked way too goofy for me. Lubuntu is even less resource hungry than Xubuntu but I find it to be a little more challenging for newbies.




I started using linux full time since redhat 7. I currently run ubuntu long term release 14.04


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I started using linux full time since redhat 7. I currently run ubuntu long term release 14.04



Damn, a hillbilly in GA is a Linux pro. Xubuntu is still too much for you laptop? I resurrected several old and slow laptops with that distro.


----------



## svk

Major storms going over my cabin area today with supposed hail, high winds, and extreme rain. I really don't need any wood at the moment so hope my trees stay standing.


----------



## MustangMike

Today is the "nice day" here!


----------



## nomad_archer

Same here mike. I think it may be dry enough to run the lawn mower today. There are a few craiglist ads for wood but they are in lancaster city and I think I will wait for something less than 30 min away and NOT in the city. I would like to keep my equipment mine.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Major storms going over my cabin area today with supposed hail, high winds, and extreme rain. I really don't need any wood at the moment so hope my trees stay standing.



Just heard on the radio this morning two tornadoes touched down in MD on Saturday not too far from me. One was supposedly 800 feet wide. That's probably small for some areas of the country but that sounds freaking enormous to me.


----------



## Ryan Groat

It is overcast and breezy here today. hopefully it will stay that way so I can split some wood. The mosquitos are so bad because of all the rain we have got. I was out mowing yesterday and there were some of the largest mosquitos I have ever seen. They were the size of my thumb nail.


----------



## svk

We still don't have much for mosquitos or bugs in general. That late frost really hurt them. Sometimes you get a second hatch that makes up for it though.

I heard the late frost also wiped out the blueberry crop. That should be good news for bear hunters as they wont need to compete with a natural food source. @chucker did you get a tag?


----------



## USMC615

Had some pretty wicked weather yesterday evening here. Seems in the last couple of weeks, just mention the word rain in the late afternoon/early evening...and your wish gets granted.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Had some pretty wicked weather yesterday evening here. Seems in the last couple of weeks, just mention the word rain in the late afternoon/early evening...and your wish gets granted.


You guys must have wicked humidity when it rains every day


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> You guys must have wicked humidity when it rains every day


Yeh, punishing humidity many, many more days than not.


----------



## svk

I still don't know how those guys from the central part of the country can work outside all day in high humidity with denim overalls on.... I have spent time in Florida during the summer and the heat didn't bother me if you are dressed appropriately and drink lots of fluids. But denim? It's like the worst summer fabric ever made!


----------



## Oldman47

Ambull01 said:


> Is your laptop underpowered? If you're not afraid to experiment a little, download and install a Linux operating system distro. Try Xubuntu if you're real familiar with Windows. I have it on my laptop and love it. It's made for older/underpowered computers. A resource minimalist operating system unlike Windows. It's also fairly virus resistant. Totally free too. You can install it on your computer in another partition and still keep Windows just in case you don't like it. It may resurrect your old laptop and keep some cash in your pocket to buy more saw stuff.
> 
> I started using a trackball mouse about 3-4 years ago because I was starting to develop pain in my wrist (it wasn't from any type of repetitive jerking motions). At first it's a bit awkward but now I LOVE it. You have to try one. I'm with you on a full sized keyboard. Just like the feel of them.
> 
> Edit: Or try out Zorin OS. I've never personally tried it but I heard it's setup to be a Windows clone. Only distros I have experience with is Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu. Ubuntu looked way too goofy for me. Lubuntu is even less resource hungry than Xubuntu but I find it to be a little more challenging for newbies.


My laptop is set up for a dual boot to either windows or Ubuntu. If I do nothing it times out and goes to Windows but if I select Ubuntu it goes there. If you already have Windows and are familiar with it, the various Linux based products can be confusing. They simply do not operate the same way so what you expect to happen when you do something may not be what happens. Actually the Linux OSs are not virus resistant to any real extent but very few people writing a virus code bother with Linux because so few people use it. If you want to be a hero to other virus writers, you need to cause lots of folks trouble. Its hard to do that on a platform that is not as widely used. Similar claims are made for the Apple OS for a similar reason. Nobody bothers to write a virus that will affect so few machines.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I still don't know how those guys from the central part of the country can work outside all day in high humidity with denim overalls on.... I have spent time in Florida during the summer and the heat didn't bother me if you are dressed appropriately and drink lots of fluids. But denim? It's like the worst summer fabric ever made!


i don't think "bermuda shorts" would cut it baling hay. besides it's just in our jeans.[sic]


----------



## svk

Lol there are other fabrics that protect yet stay cool.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, a hillbilly in GA is a Linux pro. Xubuntu is still too much for you laptop? I resurrected several old and slow laptops with that distro.



Oh I have run lotsa distros in the past. Sorta settled down once I had one good enough, which this is. I'm on limited cellular bandwith, so don't fool around trying this or that any more.

Actually I am hoping the docking stations get a little better and cheaper, would love to just come home and slide the phone into one and have full size everything from it.


----------



## zogger

Ryan Groat said:


> It is overcast and breezy here today. hopefully it will stay that way so I can split some wood. The mosquitos are so bad because of all the rain we have got. I was out mowing yesterday and there were some of the largest mosquitos I have ever seen. They were the size of my thumb nail.



Bugs are brutal here this year. Some years bad, some years moderate. Weeding in the garden is a mid day thing, early morning or late evening when it is cooler, nope, you get chewed up bad.

But..you learn to deal with it, this or that chore at this or that time for best results.


----------



## svk

2.5" hail predicted here today. I'd say the weather forecaster was a male lol


----------



## Paragon Builder

svk said:


> 2.5" hail predicted here today. I'd say the weather forecaster was a male lol
> 
> View attachment 433253


Lol! Looks that way.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> 2.5" hail predicted here today. I'd say the weather forecaster was a male lol
> 
> View attachment 433253


Be thankful no hail the predicted size...hail of that size can just rape a vehicles hood, top, trunk lid. Make a mess outta metal roofs as well.


----------



## svk

No doubt. National weather service alert about 20 minutes before storm hit. Further north the sky was much darker so they probably got hit worse.


----------



## svk

We whistled crap out of the main garage stall and pulled the nice vehicle in as soon as the hail started.


----------



## mainewoods

41* last night. The wood box has not been empty since Sept. of last year. I love it!


----------



## mainewoods

I may have a snowball fight on the 4th of July, again!!


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> I may have a snowball fight on the 4th of July, again!!


...couldn't even begin to imagine. Lol


----------



## MountainHigh

*34 temperature records broken across B.C.* 
*+40C (104 Fahrenheit) for first time this year, 120-year-old record broken*
- this climate change thing is getting downright creepy! 

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...d-heres-where-2015s-first-heat-wave-is/53296/
http://www.cknw.com/2015/06/27/34-temperature-record-broken-across-b-c/


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry about that, was below normal here today. Actually, a really nice day, had a good Bike Ride, not too hot for a change.


----------



## Ryan Groat

MustangMike said:


> Sorry about that, was below normal here today. Actually, a really nice day, had a good Bike Ride, not too hot for a change.


It was gorgeous here today. I got about a half of cord split and stacked after helping my buddy plant two trees.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice and cool 84 here yesterday. The humidity has been low most of the summer so far. I was able to mow the grass finally. I also sprayed my grapes, fruit trees and ornamental tress for bugs but namely the awful Japanese beetle. Darn beetle just wont go away and just hammers the grapes and trees. I keep spraying but it doesn't seem to bother or slow them down. I treated the entire yard this year with grub/beetle killer which helped but when the neighbor doesn't do anything and has them as well there is only so much I can do. I still have to plant the new trees that I picked up this weekend but there is still some debate as to where the maple is going to be located. My wife doesn't want the leaves in the yard. I told here I will run them over with the lawn mower until they go away which is what I usually do anyways with the other trees.

I also restacked 1/2 of my last stack that fell over in the spring. I am almost done restacking which means soon I can split and stack the new stuff that I have and then get my scrounge on.... finally.


----------



## Ambull01

My good deed has been rewarded. I swept an older guy's chimney because he can no longer safely climb up his roof and was short on cash to pay a chimney sweep. His log splitter is sitting in my driveway now to make short work out of all the rounds I've scrounged. Says I can borrow it anytime I want. Also have my Permethrin spray ready to treat my clothes and only have one more day of work this week. Going to do a marathon scrounge session from Thursday to Sunday and line my whole driveway up with rounds, split them all, and be done with scrounging until the weather cools off. 



Oldman47 said:


> My laptop is set up for a dual boot to either windows or Ubuntu. If I do nothing it times out and goes to Windows but if I select Ubuntu it goes there. If you already have Windows and are familiar with it, the various Linux based products can be confusing. They simply do not operate the same way so what you expect to happen when you do something may not be what happens. Actually the Linux OSs are not virus resistant to any real extent but very few people writing a virus code bother with Linux because so few people use it. If you want to be a hero to other virus writers, you need to cause lots of folks trouble. Its hard to do that on a platform that is not as widely used. Similar claims are made for the Apple OS for a similar reason. Nobody bothers to write a virus that will affect so few machines.



Very true. I'm setup for dual boot as well. I installed Xubuntu last night over Lubuntu. My wife is only familiar with Windows and finds Xubuntu much easier to navigate. 



zogger said:


> Oh I have run lotsa distros in the past. Sorta settled down once I had one good enough, which this is. I'm on limited cellular bandwith, so don't fool around trying this or that any more.
> 
> Actually I am hoping the docking stations get a little better and cheaper, would love to just come home and slide the phone into one and have full size everything from it.



If you're bored, please send me a PM with your thoughts concerning the various distros. 

I think it's kinda funny how cell phones are getting bigger and bigger. I remember my aunt having one of those big brick phones in the 90s I guess. Thought it was so cool having the ability to make a phone call away from home. Then it seemed like the race was on to make smaller, more powerful phones. Now the suckers are getting bigger and bigger. Some of the models can barely fit in your pocket. Men will start wearing man purses soon just to carry their phones.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Men will start wearing man purses soon just to carry their phones.



If I need to wear a man purse I promise it wont be a phone in there.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> If I need to wear a man purse I promise it wont be a phone in there.



CCW purposes? I think a fanny pack may be better suited.


----------



## nomad_archer

I agree with the fanny pack. If I am going to carry I want my weapon on my person not in a bag that can be taken away from me. My dad has a tablet sized hip case that is actually a ccw holster. It works well since people seem to carry huge phones and tablets in belt cases anymore. I still have yet to get my ccw since my wife isn't fond of handguns with a 3 year old in the house. I have a safe and locks but I still haven't been able to sell the "need" yet. But she is coming around as she purchased me range time and gun rental at the local indoor range so I could try some guns out. Its only a matter of time. I may go do the paperwork for my ccw just to have it since PA is a shall issue state.


----------



## Ambull01

I was thinking about buying a P226 or a CZ 75 but I'm having a mental wrestling match. It's really hard to get a CCW here in MD. If I'm unable to carry it around then it becomes relatively useless. Can't do anything with it except take it to target practice or leave it at home in a safe. For HD, I'd rather have a pump action shotgun. Nothing says get the hell out of my house than the sound of a pump chambering a shell. Plus, I want my wife to be comfortable with using the weapon should the need arise. I've seen a lot of women at the qual range limp wrist a Beretta M9 and caused continuous FTF. If I had to go pistol for HD and couldn't do the shotgun, I'd rather have a revolver.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Not mine, but I have one just like it in 7x30 Waters. Open carry on a hip holster is kind of fun on the property. I don't think I could ever go to town with it on my hip, though - it's just a bit awkward for that.


----------



## Oldman47

If you think a handgun is for home protection you need to rethink that. If someone breaks into my home I do not want to chance harming a neighbor with a projectile that will go right through walls. On the other hand my 12 gauge loaded with number 4 shot will not penetrate much more than drywall. Now imagine that you are an intruder and you hear my pump shotgun cycle down the hall. What will you do? If you think you are a badass, maybe you will keep coming but chances are good that you will leave. If you keep coming I am more or less certain that you must be shot to stop you and I can do that without much chance of harming any neighbors or my family. In fact, if a person keeps moving after I shoot them, they are a serious threat to me and my family so I repeat until I run out of ammo or they stop moving. That puts me in the ideal situation to truly claim self defense when I am tried, as I will be if I shoot an intruder.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Agreed 100% @Oldman47 . The handgun is great for coyotes and such out to 100+ yards, but if I want to stop an intruder in their tracks, a 12 gauge 3-1/2" magnum with #4 shot is definitely going to do the trick better, and less danger to bystanders.


----------



## Ambull01

Oldman47 said:


> If you think a handgun is for home protection you need to rethink that. .



That's exactly what I wrote!! Another point, shooting a handgun accurately is harder than they make it look on tv. Seen many people miss their man sized targets at a distance I could hit with a rock. Throw in adrenaline and possible low light conditions.


----------



## svk

@Oldman47 "Shuck-shuck" of a shotgun is a proven deterrent.

I worked with a retired cop at a previous job. Coffee time usually meant Mike would tell us police stories. One time they kept getting alarm system calls from a certain business. They searched the place high and low with no signs of forced entry or exit. After the third call they were in the basement and he happened to look at the furnace and he could see flannel pressed against the louvres from inside of the furnace...the crook was climbing into the furnace each time the cops came! He didn't say a word but walked up to the furnace with his shotgun and shucked a shell in right next to the louvre. The crook actually crapped his pants upon hearing that.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have short arms so I like semi shotguns much better in all scenarios since I cannot comfortably shoulder the gun and reach the pump. Handguns are tough to hit what you are aiming at without generous amounts of practice. My dad struggled to hit the torso sized steel plate from 7 yards with his subcompact when he first got the gun. He is doing better now but only marginally so. For HD shotguns are the right choice.


----------



## wudpirat

Had a neibour who used to walk into the house without knocking.
One day I racked the ol' 12 ga. pump on him (empty of course). from then on he knocked.
It was comicle, Almost had him in tears, pleading "Don't shoot, Its' only me, Bud"

Can't be too careful, Vampires have tobe invited in you know.
Gotta know who your letting in.

Back to trying to refill Bic lighters


----------



## svk

I'm pretty good with a pistol so I wouldn't advise breaking into my house either way. I rarely shoot pistol though. Shot a few weeks back at a club. Through 3 rounds of targets I was 3rd and ended up 7th of 17 because I was using an unfamiliar gun so I wasn't loading as fast as I could. Most of the guys in the group either shoot competitively often or were active military so I felt pretty good finishing as high as I did.


----------



## svk

But I agree some people are a mess in the heat of the moment. 

Jack O'connor always said to learn how to hit moving targets you should start with rabbit hunting with a .22. If you master that then hitting big game on the run is easy.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> My good deed has been rewarded. I swept an older guy's chimney because he can no longer safely climb up his roof and was short on cash to pay a chimney sweep. His log splitter is sitting in my driveway now to make short work out of all the rounds I've scrounged. Says I can borrow it anytime I want. Also have my Permethrin spray ready to treat my clothes and only have one more day of work this week. Going to do a marathon scrounge session from Thursday to Sunday and line my whole driveway up with rounds, split them all, and be done with scrounging until the weather cools off.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. I'm setup for dual boot as well. I installed Xubuntu last night over Lubuntu. My wife is only familiar with Windows and finds Xubuntu much easier to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bored, please send me a PM with your thoughts concerning the various distros.
> 
> I think it's kinda funny how cell phones are getting bigger and bigger. I remember my aunt having one of those big brick phones in the 90s I guess. Thought it was so cool having the ability to make a phone call away from home. Then it seemed like the race was on to make smaller, more powerful phones. Now the suckers are getting bigger and bigger. Some of the models can barely fit in your pocket. Men will start wearing man purses soon just to carry their phones.



I keep a somewhat up to date knoppix kicking around, that's about it for years now. I have limited and slow bandwith and throughput here, real slow alleged 3g cellular, that's it. ain't got it extra to fool around downloading and trying stuff out. Lucky to have that, no other options out here. heck, I have to download youtube vids and run them from the hard drive to view them as "movies". Straight running them it is choppy and pauses, etc. 

But, compared to dialup, I ain't complaining at all. When I first started being online at all, it was bulletin boards, gopher, etc on acoustic modem, then regular slow modems (9.6, then 14k, etc). started on DOS then winderz but then first mac (512k) I was hooked on apple, it was just sooo much better, used that until OSX then went screw it, if I am gonna run a unixy thing, it will be free, switched to linux and building junker desktops then.


----------



## Mike Mulback

MountainHigh said:


> *34 temperature records broken across B.C.*
> *+40C (104 Fahrenheit) for first time this year, 120-year-old record broken*
> - this climate change thing is getting downright creepy!
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...d-heres-where-2015s-first-heat-wave-is/53296/
> http://www.cknw.com/2015/06/27/34-temperature-record-broken-across-b-c/



Agreed


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> When I first started being online at all, it was bulletin boards, gopher, etc on acoustic modem, then regular slow modems (9.6, then 14k, etc).


When I first used the Internet, I had to navigate five, separate systems just to login to the bulletin board I participated in. Each used different software and different commands. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

A 223 w/HP ammo will blow through a vest, but will dissipate quickly after contact. You can also choose your target if a hostage is taken, so for HD, it gets my vote.


----------



## Philbert

This thread seems to be slipping more from fire_WOOD_ to fire_ARMS_. . . .




Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Well philbert, I did finish restacking my wood pile last night and stacked some already split stuff that was in a different pile. I plan on finishing my splitting this weekend. I also responded to a few free firewood ads on CL hopefully I wasnt too late.


----------



## nomad_archer

And if you wait a bit philbert I will let you know when the beer is cold and the maple syrup is done.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Agreed 100% @Oldman47 . The handgun is great for coyotes and such out to 100+ yards, but if I want to stop an intruder in their tracks, a 12 gauge 3-1/2" magnum with #4 shot is definitely going to do the trick better, and less danger to bystanders.





svk said:


> But I agree some people are a mess in the heat of the moment.
> 
> Jack O'connor always said to learn how to hit moving targets you should start with rabbit hunting with a .22. If you master that then hitting big game on the run is easy.



i prefer 00 buck for most situations. 15 pellets works good on running groundhogs out to 50-60 yards. don't know how it would work on intruders at the end of the hallway......... yet. i'm sure i would have to patch the drywall.ok now back to your regularly scheduled firewood scrounging program.


----------



## dancan

Did someone say cold beer !!!!






Sorry , no maple syrup .


----------



## dancan

Happy Canada Day !!!


----------



## Ryan Groat

I like fire(wood and arms)

My edc gun, a glock 26 sits just as much as it gets carried. I live in a small town and work 2 minutes from home. Not much reason to carry unless I go back to Flint, then my back up has a back up.


----------



## USMC615

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Not mine, but I have one just like it in 7x30 Waters. Open carry on a hip holster is kind of fun on the property. I don't think I could ever go to town with it on my hip, though - it's just a bit awkward for that.


'Ol Contender? Don't see many around much more. Had one chambered in .30/30 many yrs ago. Hoot to shoot, long as ya kept a good grip on it. Lol


----------



## JB Weld

I have been looking a pile of wood for a couple of weeks now. I need to get out there and get to work, but the heat has been murder. By the time it cools down a bit, it is time to put the kiddos to bed and I am flat bushed. Hopefully I will get back in the groove of chipping away at it. I did make me a Pickaroon from an old roofing hammer the other day, and it turned out nice. Hopefully it will save my back a little bit of bending over.


----------



## USMC615

Agree with all the input concerning a scatter gun...00 or 000 chambered will just make a mess outta them. 'Ol number 4 shot, turkey/duck load would certainly have me begging for no further shots as well. Lol

...and a Springfield XDM .40 with Hydra-Shocks stays conveniently on the bedside table as well.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, the 7x30 is a little easier on the hands/wrists than a .30-30, and I have some handloads with spitzer bullets that perform pretty well down range on groundhogs or whitetail deer. I also have a 10" .22 Hornet barrel, which is fun, but I can't seem to hit the broad side of a barn with it.

Always a blast to shoot, and I would rather go through the thick brush with the Contender in a holster than a rifle on my shoulder any day.


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> i prefer 00 buck for most situations. 15 pellets works good on running groundhogs out to 50-60 yards. don't know how it would work on intruders at the end of the hallway......... yet. i'm sure i would have to patch the drywall.ok now back to your regularly scheduled firewood scrounging program.



Check out this site. A ton of practical experiments on different calibers and situations. Very interesting.
http://www.theboxotruth.com/tag/original-chapters/


----------



## Ambull01

I know there's a ton of variables involved is there a general length of time oak/maple rounds can sit on the ground before they become punky?


----------



## nomad_archer

Several months ambull. Until I had my own splitter I left some rounds sit the better part of 6 months before splitting and they were ok. I would split and stack sooner than later.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Several months ambull. Until I had my own splitter I left some rounds sit the better part of 6 months before splitting and they were ok. I would split and stack sooner than later.



My personal wood(muahaha) is stacked off the ground. The stuff I'm going to split this weekend is on my gravel driveway and has only been there about a month. There's a house down the street from me that had a tree fall over on his house last summer. A tree service cut it up and its been lying in his yard about a year now. There's weeds all over. I've been meaning to ask the guy if I can have it but been busy with life and my 6 month long scrounge spot.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Always a blast to shoot, and I would rather go through the thick brush with the Contender in a holster than a rifle on my shoulder any day.



What is your rifle doing on your shoulder? I never sling my rifle unless I am dragging out a critter. Takes to much time to get in the ready position when you have the gun on your shoulder.


----------



## nomad_archer

Go get it ambull I bet it is still good to go unless it was already rotten but even then you will get some.


----------



## nomad_archer

Quick lunch scrounge today. Wish I would have had more time to work the pile but I just grabbed what I could move myself and loaded up the trailer/truck. All 5-8' long. He has some huge stuff. The he said he had a lot of interest from his CL ad. I told him to let me know if the big wood he has doesn't go, that I would come back with the right tools and break it down and get it out of his way. I don't want to be greedy and make multiple trips in one day.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> What is your rifle doing on your shoulder? I never sling my rifle unless I am dragging out a critter. Takes to much time to get in the ready position when you have the gun on your shoulder.



It's kind of hard to hold the rifle when you're crawling on your hands and knees through huckleberries . 

I carry my rifle either crooked in my left elbow, supported by my right hand, or port arms, when walking, except in the thick stuff.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> It's kind of hard to hold the rifle when you're crawling on your hands and knees through huckleberries .
> 
> I carry my rifle either crooked in my left elbow, supported by my right hand, or port arms, when walking, except in the thick stuff.



Fair enough. Some of the thick stuff is so thick you cant walk through it and I get that . Just checking you werent one of those guys that slings the gun and marches all day. I didnt realize you were in Tioga county, some beautiful country up there.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> Fair enough. Some of the thick stuff is so thick you cant walk through it and I get that . Just checking you werent one of those guys that slings the gun and marches all day. I didnt realize you were in Tioga county, some beautiful country up there.



Thanks! Yeah, I consider myself one of the lucky ones - I get to work 10 miles from home, in some of the most scenic part of the state.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I'll bring the cold beer for some Maple Syrup!!!!


----------



## zogger

voice mode ="jakov smirnoff"

In soviet Georgia storm season, scrounge finds YOU (and your stack)(happened minutes ago)

I know what I am doing tomorrow...


----------



## dancan

I went for a beach walk today with the wife , windy but sunny and in the 80's up here .






Plenty of driftwood , I'd be scrounging but it's not allowed .
Oh , if any of you guys make it up here during the holiday season , I found a good place to visit .


----------



## Ambull01

****! I forgot to treat my scrounge uniform. Looks like I'll be a tick pincushion again tomorrow. I'm making it a goal to rival Dan's van stacking.


----------



## mainewoods

Nice scrounge, nomad! Good to see you fellahs still at it. Darn impressive for a lunch break score!!


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks Clint. It was a drive up load up situation. Everything was cut 5-8 feet I only made 3 cuts. I did my impression of the incredible hulk and threw them in the trailer and truck bed. I was surprised I got a full load of wood and back to work in just over an hour.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm hauling the splitter over tomorrow, will start working on all that wood I've cut the last few weeks.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> I'm hauling the splitter over tomorrow, will start working on all that wood I've cut the last few weeks.



I like the boot on that CountyLine Splitter of yours Mike - I'm guessing it goes into vertical position as well? That thin but solid end boot would make it easy to roll on large rounds when in vertical position, a little easier than mine!

I'll bet it makes short work of those piles waiting for you.


----------



## dancan

Waiting for the pics Reid


----------



## nomad_archer

I had the splitter out last night to get started on the wood I have in the back yard. I will probably have a little over the 5 hour breaking period once I am done. Looks like I will be doing a quick oil change this weekend to get the break in oil out and some fresh full synthetic in the hydro. I hope the oil change is simple unlike some of my other small equipment, the freaking lawn tractor is a nightmare with the side mounted oil filter and no space to get anything under the filter to catch the oil, ends up dumping oil all over the frame of the mower.


----------



## Tree Feller

I split for two hours Tuesday evening and then run out of gas. I'm off work tomorrow so the plan is to split it all then. Boy do i hate splitting limby yellow pine. And in July!!


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Waiting for the pics Reid



Well, I know this is going to sound like total BS but my phone is cracked. I can only use the top portion of the screen now lol. Can only make calls if someone calls me first. There's no way to access the camera app so most likely no pics. I'm going to switch from Boost (which uses Sprint towers, Sprint sucks!) to Straighttalk. Anyway, that was way too much info.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I had the splitter out last night to get started on the wood I have in the back yard. I will probably have a little over the 5 hour breaking period once I am done. Looks like I will be doing a quick oil change this weekend to get the break in oil out and some fresh full synthetic in the hydro. I hope the oil change is simple unlike some of my other small equipment, the freaking lawn tractor is a nightmare with the side mounted oil filter and no space to get anything under the filter to catch the oil, ends up dumping oil all over the frame of the mower.


I feel ya on that oil drain plug problem. Years ago I piped my riders out a few inches beyond the frame edge then elbowed down, then plug. Still had to take a mandrel/pulley cover off on some to get the oil pan to sit, but it sure beat having to deal with an oil mess and burn through shop rags like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## nomad_archer

I looked in the manual it looks like the oil drain is on the lower side of the motor. Looks easily accessible and shouldn't be a problem to drain and refill thank fully. I was really worried that the drain was going to be on the bottom and have to drain through the tray that holds the motor.


----------



## nomad_archer

I am going to take a look at a echo cs400 tonight. We already talked price and agreed on $75 as long as it runs and isnt too beat up, I think I may have a 2 saw plan. Not much reason for a 40cc saw when I have a 50cc saw other than just because. At the price I dont think I can pass it up.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I am going to take a look at a echo cs400 tonight. We already talked price and agreed on $75 as long as it runs and isnt too beat up, I think I may have a 2 saw plan. Not much reason for a 40cc saw when I have a 50cc saw other than just because. At the price I dont think I can pass it up.


...get it while the gettings good for that price. Regardless of current saw inventory. Nothin like a backup to the backup, lol.


----------



## wudpirat

NA:
Your correct, no need for a 40cc saw, mine sits in the cellar, unused.
I carry the 32cc on the ATV and the 55cc in the trailer along with the 64cc and if I need the 79cc, I'll drive the ATV back to get it.
Just funing wid you. 
A man without a backup is not armed, besides you may need that 40cc to cut the 50cc free. happens all the time.
I pinched the bar yesterday, noodling some large pine rounds. Pulled the wedge out of the hip pocket and saved the day.
And I was using "The Animal", ( Makita 6400, 16" bar, 8 pin rim and a sharp Sthil chain). I luv that saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

I always carry an extra bar but it is a pain when I get stuck and have to take the current bar off and go and get the spare bar to cut the other bar free. Much easier to just go and get the other saw. As long as it starts and runs and doesnt have any obvious major damage this one is good to go.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I am going to take a look at a echo cs400 tonight.


I like mine. Light, capable saw for limbing, etc. for that price, I would buy it for parts!



nomad_archer said:


> I always carry an extra bar but it is a pain when I get stuck and have to take the current bar off and go and get the spare bar to cut the other bar free.


Easier on an inboard clutch/outboard sprocket saw.

Phibert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Easier on an inboard clutch/outboard sprocket saw.
> 
> Phibert



I am a big fan of the inboard clutch/outboard sprocket configuration which is what is on my stihl.


----------



## zogger

zogger said:


> voice mode ="jakov smirnoff"
> 
> In soviet Georgia storm season, scrounge finds YOU (and your stack)(happened minutes ago)
> 
> I know what I am doing tomorrow...



Ha! Nice to get to run a saw and not feel guilty from not doing something else that needs doin'..anyway, it's sweetgum so the larger pieces I cut short, then noodled them all in half. If they fit in the smogger, good enough!


----------



## MustangMike

Started the day cutting a few more trees, the largest being a 18" hard Maple, and we made a path and rolled 18 rounds of Oak (about 22" each) about 100' out of the woods, then we started in on the splitting. (I previously had cut that Oak after it came down in a storm) At least we made a little dent in the splitting. Those Oak rounds each made 8 nice size split pieces.

Yes Mountain, it does go vertical (and we did use it that way a little today), it has a good cycle time and seems to go though anything I can put in it. I really like it. And check out my modification, used a couple of U clamps to attach a 3' piece of hard Maple for an additional handle. It works especially well if you have a helper, but even when moving it alone it is very helpful, with one hand in the handle it came with and the other hand on the stick. It gives you better leverage, it should come with it!

The wood is mostly Black Birch, Oak (Red & Chestnut), Hard Maple and a little bit of Beech.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## dancan

Well , with you guys out there cutting in the temps you got my hat's to you .
But , I can't let you guys show me up LOL
Here's some wood gathering tools , we pitched these against the lean tonight .









Daum spruce trees , lotsa work .


----------



## dancan

They wouldn't give me the keys to the Volvo


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , with you guys out there cutting in the temps you got my hat's to you .
> But , I can't let you guys show me up LOL
> Here's some wood gathering tools , we pitched these against the lean tonight .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daum spruce trees , lotsa work .


I'm hoping you have a hydro for those knotty pieces?


----------



## dancan

Yup , if I have to split the knotty stuff it will be with the hydro , I can do it with the SS but the 3hp Briggs has to hit it multiple times , the hydro is the better choice for me .
8" I split once but 7" and down I leave round .
Pioneerguy600 and I dropped a fair amount of wood tonight to make clearance for a new powerline in a new subdivision , we've got 3 more short sections to clear and another log run so plenty of wood to come out , nothing big or spectacular but plenty and free wood for us with a bonus of the excavator will pick out and stack the wood for us


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> They wouldn't give me the keys to the Volvo



Did you check in the cab....on the ledge above the door......

Did that have a bucket and thumb or an even more funner attachment that you really could of made some progress with?


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I now have a two saw plan. The cs400 cleaned up nice. I put a new chain on it and a side from some tuning it will be a good saw. I need to learn how to tune a carb now. On the the positive side, it sounds like it is running rich. I checked the piston and it looks great Just need to figure out what is rattling around in the muffler and to find out if it is normal. 

As it was when I picked it up.
I got the saw and 3/4 or better gallon jug of bar oil for $75. 




















All cleaned up.


----------



## nomad_archer

The rattle in the muffler is the cat. Once I learn to tune the saw I may just have to do a muffler mod. I am way less hesitant to pull this saw part and try different things because I have so little tied into it compared to my stihl.

Today I will make a trip the Home Depot to pickup another 18" chain and a 16" bar and 2 16" chains. Hard to believe Home Depot has the best prices. I like having other bar/chain options for the saw. I use the smallest bar I can to get the job done. The saw itself is really light. I may change the sprocket eventually but I need to figure out how to get it off first.


----------



## Tree Feller

My brother in law has a cS 400. Good little saw for what it is. Light and nimble. Very little vibes and fun to run. Congrats!


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Today I will make a trip the Home Depot to pickup another 18" chain and a 16" bar and 2 16" chains. Hard to believe Home Depot has the best prices.



The OEM ECHO 16" bar uses 57 drive links of 3/8 low profile chain - an uncommon number, but available from ECHO dealers. 

If you buy an Oregon replacement bar, it takes 56 drive links: one of the most common chains available - 'S56' sold in most hardware and home centers. 

I like my CS400 with the 16" bar. 

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

I am buying the oregon bar with the 56 drive links heck they have it for $33 bar and chain combo. I cant beat that price anywhere. Not to watch the tuning videos. The saw is a little slow off of idle and bogs a bit in the cut. Both issues I should be able to tune out.


----------



## nomad_archer

after watching all of the tuning videos and then running the saw a bit more with fresh gas. Everything seems to check out. No tuning needed. It starts ok, idles good and bogging and hesitation stopped after running the good gas in it for 5 or 6 cuts. I think I have a winner here. I really like this little saw it is amazingly light compared to my 50cc stihl.


----------



## wudpirat

NA:
Sure is a pretty little saw, cleaned up nicely. You gonna like that saw.
As I grow older, the baby saws become my fav.
My 33cc Tanaka (10# w/b&c) feels soo much nicer that the 20+# Dolmar w/32" bar.
M Mike:
I see your getting smarter, bring the splitter to the wood, not the wood to the splitter.
BTW, I really like the looks of your splitter. If mine dies tomorrow, I'm gonna get me one like that.
I can't live without a splitter, no maul and sledge for me. If I can't split it with a hydro and hand axe, out comes the saw.
HAVE A HAPPY 4th. Remember, Freedom isn't free, Somebody paid dearly.


----------



## nomad_archer

wudpirat - I got a call from the guy I went and did the lunch time scrounge at the other day. Looks like he has a bunch of wood left. Guess all the interest didn't bring to tools or want to work for the wood. There is some big stuff that is just a cut an a noodle away from being manageable. I am going tonight to see how much more of the wood I can fit in this trip. If there is any left I may need to make a trip over on sunday. 

That little saw cleaned up really nice and it is amazing what compressed air can do when it comes to cleaning all the nooks and crannies out.

As for the 4th I got my best bud who is an army iraq war vet coming over for dinner. I plan to feed him beers and anything else he likes all day. My way of saying thank you.


----------



## JustJeff

Load of logs bucked up, seasoned and ready for the splitter. Cost-free, gratis, nada, bupkis, zero, zippo, zilch.


----------



## dancan

Was out again tonight , since we're on a closed road we fired up the wood getters to reach the next bunch of trees to clear for the power lines .






More useful than atv's LOL
All this talk about smaller saws , about 95% of all the wood I've cut over the last 2 years has been with my three 50$ to 75$ 026's that Pioneerguy600 has put together .
Most of what I've been getting has been Zogger wood , 12" and down with the odd 16" to 24" so smaller saws rule 






Stay warm my friends LOL
Happy 4th to you all !!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little more splitting this morning. Put it in vertical mode and busted up a bunch of those large Black Birch rounds. No pics today, but I'll get some more when I split some more. I'm still impressed that nothing seems to stop that splitter, it may slow down & work, but any wood you can put in it it will go through.


----------



## nomad_archer

Got another full load today trailer and truck full. The cs400 did a wonderful job on the smaller 10-14" logs. The ms271 did a nice job on the bigger stuff that took 2 cuts and some noodling with the 20" bar. There is definitely a power difference between the 40 and 50 cc saws. Wished I had a 24" bar today, would have made the work a little easier.

The homeowner even helped me load. He had a saw that he said didn't cut. I checked the chain and it was duller than a rusty butter knife. I showed him what sharp was with one of my spares.

Picked up a spare 18" chain for the baby saw. Just need to order the 16" bar and chain for it.


----------



## MustangMike

You missed an opportunity Nomad, Randy sold a ported 044 today for $550! I can not imagine getting a stronger saw for that price. Anyway, sounds like you had a good day, and my point is to keep you eyes on the trading post, there are some real opportunities every now & then.


----------



## nomad_archer

So you're telling me I missed a monkey ported 044 for $550. Darn


----------



## USMC615

Happy 4th fellers...hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy 4th everyone, I'll be leaving for NH shortly to see my older daughter.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Happy 4th Mike, travel safe[emoji631]


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Well I now have a two saw plan. The cs400 cleaned up nice. I put a new chain on it and a side from some tuning it will be a good saw. I need to learn how to tune a carb now. On the the positive side, it sounds like it is running rich. I checked the piston and it looks great Just need to figure out what is rattling around in the muffler and to find out if it is normal.
> 
> As it was when I picked it up.
> I got the saw and 3/4 or better gallon jug of bar oil for $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cleaned up.


Nomad, if you'll just send that pretty thang my way, it'll keep my 370 company...lol. I'll pay ya for your troubles, promise ya. Good scrounging on that one, fer sher. Enjoy the day, happy 4th.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged my first vertical wood today up until now it has all been horizontal. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 434069
> Scrounged my first vertical wood today up until now it has all been horizontal. Oh the possibilities!


Nice.


----------



## dancan

Wood Nazi said:


> Scrounged my first vertical wood today up until now it has all been horizontal. Oh the possibilities!



I sure hope you cut that stump flush and took it home with you ,,,,,,, LOL
That your spread ??? Nice solar array


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I sure hope you cut that stump flush and took it home with you ,,,,,,, LOL
> That your spread ??? Nice solar array


I cut a slice to hang on my moms fridge. Lol. Not my place, some neighbors who have a couple dead trees for the taking.


----------



## cantoo

Welded a couple more hitches on my skidding plate. Only use the outside ones for small stuff, they are mostly to hang the chains off of to keep them handy and separated. Hauled a load home yesterday. Cut enough trees down today for another load and a half, got one home and stacked in the log pile.
Nice load on the trailer 7' off the ground.


----------



## Eagleknight

I been working my way through my scrounge pile more this week. With it raining so much in Ohio. I haven't been able to do much. It is more of a pain to cut stuff out of a pile it seems. Working on my third row of skids.


----------



## svk

Started the weekend with grilled shrimp and scampi. Yesterday we enjoyed a smoked brisket at a friends house. Today I'm making steak breakfast tacos and later we shall enjoy my slow cooked pork on Cubans and banh mi sandwiches. Hope everyone had a fun and safe weekend!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, it went well. Got to see both Daughters and all 3 Grand Kids, had some nice dark beers and a great burger, and hit almost no traffic (to my surprise). The Mustang was locked at 80 MPH on cruise control for about 3 hrs each way, and I got 22.7 MPG, not bad for that speed! I may have got 23, but I had to show a Camaro my tail lights! Just drop it into 4th at 80 and mash the gas, you will see 120 in not time. Then you let off, as everyone knows it is over!


----------



## cantoo

I cut firewood all summer and it gets pretty warm so I do my landing a bit different than the loggers around here do. I pick a spot in the bush near the edge that has lots of tall trees around it with a fair bit of undergrowth. I then clear that area and use it to drag a trailer or 2 worth of trees in at a time. This keeps me working in the shade where it's much cooler. I make 5 or 6 skidding trails into the landing so I can drag a few trees from each section at a time. I usually start cutting as far away from the landing as reasonable for skidding. Area I'm working right now is about a 5 acre section, neighbour on one side, stream (dry all summer) on the back and ends up in a swampy area that can only be cut in dry summer, other side is the field. Bush is mainly cedar, a few maples with ash sprinkled throughout it. I'm removing all the ash. They are up to 26" across but I'm leaving some of these as they seem pretty healthy yet. I'm trying to find a cheap bandsaw mill. There was poplar and thorn trees around the edges but I removed most of them last year. I'm getting close to finished the easy part of this section, hauling the bigger stuff out. Next will be going in with my buzz saw and cutting the small stuff up right in the bush. I will then go around with the loader and collect the rounds by hand and dump into my dump trailer. When I started you could hardly walk thru the bush, trees were lying every which way. It's starting to open up now and in a couple of weeks I will clean out some trails for the 4 wheelers to drive on.


----------



## Philbert

'_Scrounging_' or '_harvesting_'?

Looks like you have more of a 'crop management' situation there!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Yesterday was hot and humid. Spent the entire day outside and I wisely chose to hydrate without alcohol until sunset. Stayed warm over night but the humidity dropped so I mowed the lawn thus morning. Pretty muggy again so we are hanging out in the AC.


----------



## cantoo

Philbert, I call it scrounging because I don't own the land and made a cashless deal to access it. A big corporation owns it and because they just built a large turkey complex beside my house they allow me to go in and remove firewood. Kind of the ultimate scrounge, 50 acres of bush that hasn't been logged in 35 years. Lots and lots of ash that is dying quickly, I'm just trying to stay caught up to it. 100s and 100s of poplar too but I've given up on it for right now, too much work for the btu return. I clean up everything around the bush that falls onto the crop land and clean up the corners to get them a few more acres for crop production. I plan to remove the cedar and they will be able to bring in an excavator and gain about 4 acres for a cheap price. They also own 10 acres across the road that is 90% ash, I'm afraid to even go look at it.
In the past I had to pay for firewood to be dropped off or I bought the tops from a logging operation and haul them out myself. This is a much better deal because it's right behind my house. I can run back and bring home a load after supper.
The 1st picture used to be the view from my barnyard. The 2nd and 3rd pictures are the view now. There is rumours of a 26 barn complex going there so I'm getting all the wood I can while I can.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Philbert, I call it scrounging because I don't own the land and made a cashless deal to access it.


Then that certainly qualifies as 'scrounging' to me! I thought that it was a wood lot that you owned. Sorry for casting any doubt.

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

My family used to own it 35 years ago We had 550 acres back then. Dad got sick and we sold it all off but 10, I now own that 10 but sure wish it was more. We sold 540 acres for under $100,000, the last time it sold I heard it was close to $3 million, have no idea what it would be worth now with all the barns included. My wife keeps saying "why are you cutting so many logs we have enough for 3 years" I tell her rich people change their minds all the time, I'm getting it while I can. And it keeps me away from her Hunny do list.


----------



## svk

Isn't that the truth. Between the land my and my wife's family used to own or could have purchased for cheap I could be retired and own my own Caribbean island.


----------



## Philbert

Our family never owned much land. But if I had bought Apple computer stock in 1977 . . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

"Lieutenant Dan invested my money in some sort of fruit company"....


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, my family used to own land on both sides of the GW bridge. My Aunt was hit by a car, and my Grandfather mortgaged the properties to pay for two of the best NYC surgeons to cut short their vacation and operate on her. Then the depression hit, and he lost everything, but my Aunt, who they said would never walk again, walked till she died at 93. IMO, my Grandfather did the right thing.

One of my ancestors is buried in Trinity Cemetery, and you really had to be someone to be in there.

But hey, I grew up Middle Class because my parents worked their fingers to the bone, and went 20 years w/o a vacation. That kind of work ethic does not seem to exist any more.


----------



## nomad_archer

Now, now Mike some of us young'uns still know how to work. There just isnt many of us left.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ok I need to stay off of CL. I am thinking about offering $100 for a 3 year old homeowner used husky 445 with an extra chain and case. What do my fellow scroungers thing of the price. Fair or wait a little while and see what else comes up. I am looking for another baby saw for up at my cabin since you never know when you will need one.


----------



## square1

cantoo said:


> I pick a spot in the bush near the edge that has lots of tall trees around it with a fair bit of undergrowth. I then clear that area and use it to drag a trailer or 2 worth of trees in at a time. This keeps me working in the shade where it's much cooler.


I'm going to borrow that page from your book. I moved my landing down into the hollow so I could be out of the wind this winter, but never thought to put it in the shade for summer. Fortunately there's an area just across the lane I can move the logs to work in the shade if it's still warm when the time comes to start blocking up the stems that I'm stock piling.

Going to give the equipment some much needed love today. It's all been working pretty hard without complaint for the past year. Don't want to press my luck to much farther.


----------



## square1

nomad_archer said:


> I am thinking about offering $100 for a 3 year old homeowner used husky 445 with an extra chain and case. What do my fellow scroungers thing of the price.


I'd be on it like flies on honey. The 445 has a great power to weight ratio, I'm old and that's important


----------



## nomad_archer

square1 said:


> I'd be on it like flies on honey. The 445 has a great power to weight ratio, I'm old and that's important


I offered. Now I need to wait and see what the counter offer is. The art of negotiation, it is fun, you win some you lose some, I cant wait to see how this one plays out.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> I'd be on it like flies on honey. The 445 has a great power to weight ratio, I'm old and that's important


This is the firewood forum. There is no talk of power to weight ratio allowed here. Take it over to chainsaw. .


----------



## mainewoods

Manufacturer refurbished 445's are going for a little over $200 on fleece bay. I'd say that was a very fair price nomad, if it isn't all beat up.


----------



## Bullvi22

Did a little scrounging at my aunt's camp in Pocahontas County, WV this weekend. I took the splitter and whatall to split some oak she had cut last year and she pointed out a couple little guys she said "you can have if you want". Didn't have to tell me twice 

As for big saws and little saws, for stuff in the 8-10" range, I love my 310 and 16" bar. The 660 sure makes stumpin a whooooole lot easier though, no doubt. Right tool for the job, as they say.




This is the same camp from back in april, I was amazed at how easy it was to walk around that old pine stump with the 24" bar. Super easy, heck even fun, thats as close to a smile as you ever get on me in pictures, much to my wife's dismay.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Now, now Mike some of us young'uns still know how to work. There just isnt many of us left.



Sorry about that, I meant it in general, not to every specific person. There is a large "entitlement" contingent out there that did not exist back when. People would be ashamed to go on pubic assistance, and would try to get off it as quickly as they could. Now, a lot of people seem to be very comfortable just making it a permanent part of their life.


----------



## MustangMike

Bullvi22 said:


> Did a little scrounging at my aunt's camp in Pocahontas County, WV this weekend. I took the splitter and whatall to split some oak she had cut last year and she pointed out a couple little guys she said "you can have if you want". Didn't have to tell me twice
> 
> As for big saws and little saws, for stuff in the 8-10" range, I love my 310 and 16" bar. The 660 sure makes stumpin a whooooole lot easier though, no doubt. Right tool for the job, as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same camp from back in april, I was amazed at how easy it was to walk around that old pine stump with the 24" bar. Super easy, heck even fun, thats as close to a smile as you ever get on me in pictures, much to my wife's dismay.



Hey, that splitter & trailer look very familiar! You must have a TS near you too! (I really like both of them)


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> This is the firewood forum. There is no talk of power to weight ratio allowed here. Take it over to chainsaw. .



You got it backwards!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Sorry about that, I meant it in general, not to every specific person. There is a large "entitlement" contingent out there that did not exist back when. People would be ashamed to go on pubic assistance, and would try to get off it as quickly as they could. Now, a lot of people seem to be very comfortable just making it a permanent part of their life.



The entitlement contingent.... Its a topic that gets me fired up. The people that are always looking for a gov bailout, forgiveness, or a gov freebee. I know some people that don't do anything to help or improve there situation yet think the gov should be offering assistance because it would improve their quality of life. My wife and I on the other hand got degrees from the same university and have worked hard and improved our quality of life. Nothing is free, someone is paying for it. Arggg. Here we go and its only Monday.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged a little elm this weekend.


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> Hey, that splitter & trailer look very familiar! You must have a TS near you too! (I really like both of them)



Yessir, theres one about 5 minutes up the road, real close to where my wife works. My monday tradition when I'm working evening shift is lunch with her then tractor supply to look for anything I can't live without.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 434269
> View attachment 434270
> Scrounged a little elm this weekend.



shame a lot of those big elm are dying! thats a good score right there.


----------



## JustJeff

There were 2 already down plus this one and I have 2 more to go. Hoping for a cool weekend!


----------



## svk

A terrible amount of smoke from the Canadian forest fires has blown into MN overnight. Visibility is under a mile and with the humidity it smells like a doused campfire outside. Pity as its a beautiful day too, 73 degrees and partly cloudy.


----------



## Philbert

Weird haze all day. Funny smell too.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Weird haze all day. Funny smell too.
> 
> Philbert


If you go about 20 miles north of where you are it's about 4x as bad.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> If you go about 20 miles north of where you are it's about 4x as bad.



And I bet just those wildfires are wayyyy more particulates and etc than all the wood stoves in the USA combined.


----------



## svk

We are actually advised not to go outside today and to limit physical activity if we do have to be outside.


----------



## MustangMike

Shame to hear that guys, that is terrible.


----------



## MountainHigh

*BC Active Wildfires:*
http://apps.gov.bc.ca/pub/dmf-viewer/?siteid=5131184402955244847
184 active fires are being fought across British Columbia with 9 evacuation alerts and orders currently in effect, impacting over 800 homes.
http://bcwildfire.ca/hprscripts/wildfirenews/FireCentrePage.asp?FC=0

Interestingly about 25% or more of BC's current fires are caused by careless people, the rest are lightning strikes in the forest.
Nothing close to me yet, but if anyone is good with Rain Dancing, feel free to start now.
 Keep Calm and Carry on!


----------



## Erik B

Got cousins up in the Twin Cities area that are complaining about the smoke. They said it smells awful and it is not good to be outside. We even have the haze down in the La Crosse, WI area. Doesn't smell yet.


----------



## dancan

Might be 80*+ out there but we'll be doing this very soon LOL

Canadian smoke , that was BC's biggest export and cash crop ,,,, but that's for another forum 
Power to weight and small saws , save the pennies and get a MS241 or if you're of the Husky camp I think it's the 550xp
If you're looking for older get an 026/260 or the 346/350/353 and then ,if you have some extra funds , a trip to one of the grinders for a woods port 
Cantoo , get what you can , let them pay the property taxes , sell some if you have to if you run out of room LOL

Was out tonight after the temps dropped a bit and winched out a load , black spruce is what I got , no complaints from me and even got a few logs that I can saw up to make a few boards 






I guess it was a little heavy maybe ....






Good power to weight ratio , nimble and dependable as a brick 026


----------



## nomad_archer

A ms 241 sounds nice but I have no need to drop $550 on the backup saw. I just cant rationalize that. If I go stihl and new I would end up with a ms251 homeowner special since it is the backup saw and would get it done for $340 or less new. As much as I want a pro saw I really dont need one. I probably wont wear out the MS271 I have now. Right now I am looking for the best deal in the 40cc range that I can find on a used one. In my area if it is orange and says Stihl on it people think they have gold. CL ad for MS 170 for more than new price. People asking 175 for a 199 poulan pro 35cc. If they can get it great but it wont be from me.

To be fair I was a stihl fan boy but now I am equal opportunity. I have no problem with echo, that little baby saw I got last week has put a smile on my face and kept my back from aching on the little stuff. I think I need to find a husky to play with next. Life's to short to not try them all.


----------



## svk

Our lingering smoke is down 90 percent overnight and it's a beautiful 57 degrees this morning. If I didn't have a couple of meetings today I would have taken the day off. Would have been a great one to scrounge with a high of only 70. Was 87 on Sunday.


----------



## MustangMike

Good attitude Nomad, but there are may ways to look at it. As you say, life is short, I would get a pro saw (better power/wt) and make the 271 my back up saw. 044 #1 is over 20 years old. I remember not wanting to pay that much for a saw, but now, I don't even remember what I paid for it, and it has held up so well it does not really matter.

I'm not saying my view is right and yours is wrong, just another way of looking at it.

The other thing that has kept me all Stihl (in addition to the saws giving me no reason to change) is I can put any bar & chain on any saw, they all interchange. I like that simplicity. One extra B&C can be used as a backup on any of them.


----------



## mallardman

My uncle wanted his silver maple trimmed way back. Not my favorite wood but not letting it go to waste. The second pic is my uncle on the left and dad on the right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Our lingering smoke is down 90 percent overnight and it's a beautiful 57 degrees this morning. If I didn't have a couple of meetings today I would have taken the day off. Would have been a great one to scrounge with a high of only 70. Was 87 on Sunday.



Glad to hear things are improving, it was starting to sound like a 3rd world Country, or CA!

And hey, if they has Smellevision instead of Television, no one from GA or NJ would ever be elected to national office!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Mallard Man, I took one down in my back yard earlier in the year. Now take down that trunk and get the rest of the wood, the hard part is done!


----------



## mallardman

I wanted to take the trunk down too but my uncle wanted to keep it. Personally I wouldn't have a silver maple growing anywhere near my house. The branches are brittle and prone to break during storms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Good attitude Nomad, but there are may ways to look at it. As you say, life is short, I would get a pro saw (better power/wt) and make the 271 my back up saw. 044 #1 is over 20 years old. I remember not wanting to pay that much for a saw, but now, I don't even remember what I paid for it, and it has held up so well it does not really matter.
> 
> I'm not saying my view is right and yours is wrong, just another way of looking at it.
> 
> The other thing that has kept me all Stihl (in addition to the saws giving me no reason to change) is I can put any bar & chain on any saw, they all interchange. I like that simplicity. One extra B&C can be used as a backup on any of them.



My 70cc saw will be a pro saw, probably a ms441 or 461. And I understand you can switch bar/chains and sometimes rim sprockets to make the interchangeability work nicely unless you are running the same pitch on all your saws. The 271 will eventually run a 16" bar regularly. When I need a 20" + bar I usually want a bigger saw to go with it. If I had a do over my ms271 would be a ms261 but I dont have a do over with that saw, wife bought if for me for my first fathers day. I will have that saw until it dies. As for a small 40cc saw that will get used but I dont expect it to be used a ton I dont want to drop the money for a pro saw. But I will need to see how much the baby saw I have gets used. If it is enough maybe a ms241 may be in the cards but as of right now. I do not know.


----------



## MustangMike

My almost SIL has a 271 he really likes, sometimes we get a bit snoby too quickly here! Enjoy that saw!


----------



## SteveSS

271 is a pretty solid saw. I cut all of my wood last year with one. Since then I've added roughly seven more saws in various states of operability, but I think I have five solid runners without going downstairs to count them. It all just happened so quickly.  I picked up two Makita 6421's when I was in Tennessee a couple weeks ago. A fixer and a parts saw from a Home Depot that didn't want to take the time to fix them. $75.00 for the pair. Pretty good scrounge, eh?

I completed a small scrounge of a different flavor over the weekend. There's a small out building that came with the house and property when I bought it that I've been wanting to turn into a chicken coop. So I scrounged up some wood from another outbuilding and built myself some nesting boxes and roosts for the chickens that I hope to get in the next couple of weeks.

Haven't been able to do much wood cutting with all of the rain and mud. I feel like I'm wayyyy behind, but there's wood on the ground over at Dad's house that we cut and can't get too until it dries up a bit. We'll get after it before the cold returns.

Hope everyone has been doing well.


----------



## nomad_archer

The 271 is nice especially with a 16" bar with a 20" bar it could use some extra grunt. It is a bit heavy. If I could own all pro saws I would. But going forward the 70cc I want will be. I am almost tempted to take a chance on a saw from the bay if and only if it is the right price. But then I remember I can buy on here and have a 100% better chance of getting a quality saw.


----------



## JB Weld

Passed a couple of cut down trees (on the curb) on the way to work this morning, and I could not help but stop and grab them! It was an elm and a maple cut into nice 4' lengths. It was not a bunch of wood, but it filled up my truck bed. I like that kind of scrounge!


----------



## Oldman47

nomad_archer said:


> A ms 241 sounds nice but I have no need to drop $550 on the backup saw. I just cant rationalize that. If I go stihl and new I would end up with a ms251 homeowner special since it is the backup saw and would get it done for $340 or less new. As much as I want a pro saw I really dont need one. I probably wont wear out the MS271 I have now. Right now I am looking for the best deal in the 40cc range that I can find on a used one. In my area if it is orange and says Stihl on it people think they have gold. CL ad for MS 170 for more than new price. People asking 175 for a 199 poulan pro 35cc. If they can get it great but it wont be from me.
> 
> To be fair I was a stihl fan boy but now I am equal opportunity. I have no problem with echo, that little baby saw I got last week has put a smile on my face and kept my back from aching on the little stuff. I think I need to find a husky to play with next. Life's to short to not try them all.


If all you want is a backup to free a stuck saw, take a hard look at manual saws. They are not very exciting but on a one saw plan like mine they become a way to free a stuck saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

I am already on the two saw plan. I am looking for a saw to leave at my cabin. Or a saw to replace my backup saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Somehow, my 2 saw plan turned into 4 (double back ups!). Is this CAD???

Well you need a backup, for each bar length, so in case you hit a nail or rock it, you just grab another saw and keep going! Once you do it, it spoils you fast!


----------



## dancan

Nothing wrong with homeowner saws , I picked up a like new MS210 for cheap , I cut down and blocked up a couple of cord with it , no complaints at all .
A friend of mine bought 40+ acres and needed a saw so I passed it on to him , he's cut polly 6 cord so far , loves his saw .
I had a 270 , another friend has it now .
I have a 3 saw plan , 3 026's and 3 361's LOL
I have other saws as well but the 026's do most of the work for the wood I cut .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Nothing wrong with homeowner saws , I picked up a like new MS210 for cheap , I cut down and blocked up a couple of cord with it , no complaints at all .
> A friend of mine bought 40+ acres and needed a saw so I passed it on to him , he's cut polly 6 cord so far , loves his saw .
> I had a 270 , another friend has it now .
> I have a 3 saw plan , 3 026's and 3 361's LOL
> I have other saws as well but the 026's do most of the work for the wood I cut .


Nor is there anything wrong with Stihl. A while back there was a guy who used to hang around here and thought his Poulan 5020 was better than any 2 series Stihl. But he must have wisened up. 

I really like my buddy's 211 as a limbing/light bucking saw. In fact I'll be cutting up a bunch with it in a few weeks. Also looking forward to test driving a few of @MustangMike 's sweet saws.


----------



## Oldman47

I like my Stihl 026 and love to use it but I have been spoiled lately by my Husky 555. Both get used regularly but the 555 sees more use than the 026.


----------



## dancan

The 555 is decades ahead of the 026 , that's why I gots to save up some bottle monies to get in this decade of saws lol
Oldman send the saw out to one of the grinders here , be a different saw when you get it back .


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Nor is there anything wrong with Stihl. A while back there was a guy who used to hang around here and thought his Poulan 5020 was better than any 2 series Stihl. But he must have wisened up.
> 
> I really like my buddy's 211 as a limbing/light bucking saw. In fact I'll be cutting up a bunch with it in a few weeks. Also looking forward to test driving a few of @MustangMike 's sweet saws.


I have a Poulan 5020av. And while I am extremely happy with it's bang for the buck, it ain't a stihl. I have a stihl 032 that is who knows how old and the poulan just hangs with it. I don't expect that 5020 to be around as long!


----------



## H-Ranch

I loves me some hickory. It doesn't look like much with all the limb wood on top, but there are a lot of good rounds from the trunk under that. 
This was from a tree that a friend cut down in his back yard a few weeks ago. It was probably 18" DBH. I had helped him limb it and buck most of it and got one load last week. He still has 5-6 more trees he is bringing down - unfortunately they are all in the pine family. They are all bigger than the hickory so it will be a fair amount of wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Nothing like a good piece of hickory - Pale Rider.


----------



## Oldman47

dancan said:


> The 555 is decades ahead of the 026 , that's why I gots to save up some bottle monies to get in this decade of saws lol
> Oldman send the saw out to one of the grinders here , be a different saw when you get it back .


What is a grinder? I *do* know how to sharpen my chain and have lots of spares right now.


----------



## dancan

I should have said porter LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

I have been hanging around here too long dancan I knew exactly what you were talking about yet I have never run a ported saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Ported saws are generally in another league. Don't ever try one unless you want to spend some money, there is no going back!

SVK, don't you mean 2 series Huskies??? (not that I mind you getting with the program Ha Ha) I have run some very impressive Huskys at GTG.


----------



## Ryan Groat

MustangMike said:


> Ported saws are generally in another league. Don't ever try one unless you want to spend some money, there is no going back!
> 
> SVK, don't you mean 2 series Huskies??? (not that I mind you getting with the program Ha Ha) I have run some very impressive Huskys at GTG.


I have been thinking about going to the michigan gtg, but now you're making me nervous. I don't have the extra bones right now.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm half joking, go and enjoy it, it will be a great experience. The people are great, you learn a lot, and it is a lot of fun!

You would not turn down the opportunity to drive a Ferrari at the track, even if you can't afford one!


----------



## nomad_archer

I would have gone to the PA gtg but they plan it the first day of spring turkey season in PA which is when I go the my cabin with my dad to hunt/fish. But if someone had a ported saw and said have at it, I wouldn't pause for a second and would have a ported saw buried in a log like right now.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Ported saws are generally in another league. Don't ever try one unless you want to spend some money, there is no going back!
> 
> SVK, don't you mean 2 series Huskies??? (not that I mind you getting with the program Ha Ha) I have run some very impressive Huskys at GTG.


Lol no it's the 2 series Stihls that your buddy doesn't like. Plus apparently he couldn't figure out how to disassemble a 044 so they are junk too.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm familiar with the 0 series Stihls, what are the 2 series Stihls???

044s are not difficult to take apart, even I can do it!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I'm familiar with the 0 series Stihls, what are the 2 series Stihls???
> 
> 044s are not difficult to take apart, even I can do it!


211, 250, etc


----------



## svk

It was actually the 441 that he couldn't figure out...regardless doesn't make it a bad saw.


----------



## zogger

Hmmm..stuff is getting weirder in the online world guys..lotta sites getting hammered and stocks all over getting hammered. Might be a good time to go scrounge cash into your wallet from outta the theoretical electronic, places it might be, and scrounge any needed supplies for around the house you might could need...just sayin...

Nuthin happens, no harm nor foul, something even bigger happens, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Hmmm..stuff is getting weirder in the online world guys..lotta sites getting hammered and stocks all over getting hammered. Might be a good time to go scrounge cash into your wallet from outta the theoretical electronic, places it might be, and scrounge any needed supplies for around the house you might could need...just sayin...
> 
> Nuthin happens, no harm nor foul, something even bigger happens, you'll be glad you did.


Well if it all goes south I just need to scrounge up a wood stove for my hunting cabin (currently heated only by propane due to huge insurance surcharge for wood stove). It has a spring well for year round water, wood fired sauna, fish in the lake, and deer in the woods.


----------



## MustangMike

There is nothing to fear by fear itself! What, just because Greece is going down the tubes, and just because we look more like Greece every day, what is there to worry about???

If the news media does not tell you something is wrong, there must be nothing wrong ... right???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> There is nothing to fear by fear itself! What, just because Greece is going down the tubes, and just because we look more like Greece every day, what is there to worry about???
> 
> If the news media does not tell you something is wrong, there must be nothing wrong ... right???


I cant even listen to news channels. They sell fear 24/7.


----------



## MustangMike

But what they should be talking about, like our deficit and Benghazi, they don't!


----------



## nomad_archer

Well as long as the weather holds up this evening I think I have a date with the hydro splitter to knock out a few more trailers full of rounds. Hopefully I get through a lot of what is there so I have room to do more scrounging.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I would have gone to the PA gtg but they plan it the first day of spring turkey season in PA which is when I go the my cabin with my dad to hunt/fish. But if someone had a ported saw and said have at it, I wouldn't pause for a second and would have a ported saw buried in a log like right now.


i think i was the only one at the GTG that didn't have a ported saw. there were plenty there to run. maybe next year for ya.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Well if it all goes south I just need to scrounge up a wood stove for my hunting cabin (currently heated only by propane due to huge insurance surcharge for wood stove). It has a spring well for year round water, wood fired sauna, fish in the lake, and deer in the woods.



Nope, a wood stove for heating and cooking wouldn't hurt at all for your cabin. And spices in glass jars or otherwise secured against rodents and bugs, etc. And salt, help with keeping big quantities of meat from spoiling.


----------



## dancan

My friends young fella wants to make some extra funds and loves all things mechanical , loves to run the tractor and saws so my friend asked if I'd lend a helping hand .
Here's the start of the venture .







The first of three loads .
Why post bought wood in the scrounging thread ?
Well let me tell you that I've been scrounging for a few months now to be able to get "In" with the guys that are cutting and have wood , not as many guys up here as 5 years ago .
The fella I got this from told me that he's sold 1500 cord so far this year and his phone is still ringing from people further away than me .
I'm happy to say that I'm finally "In" but it was a lot of work to get it at a price that a fella could make the numbers work and not get yanked around , I pay my trucker as he delivers , pay for the wood at the end of the third load that way the contractor knows I'm happy with the loads .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> My friends young fella wants to make some extra funds and loves all things mechanical , loves to run the tractor and saws so my friend asked if I'd lend a helping hand .
> Here's the start of the venture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first of three loads .
> Why post bought wood in the scrounging thread ?
> Well let me tell you that I've been scrounging for a few months now to be able to get "In" with the guys that are cutting and have wood , not as many guys up here as 5 years ago .
> The fella I got this from told me that he's sold 1500 cord so far this year and his phone is still ringing from people further away than me .
> I'm happy to say that I'm finally "In" but it was a lot of work to get it at a price that a fella could make the numbers work and not get yanked around , I pay my trucker as he delivers , pay for the wood at the end of the third load that way the contractor knows I'm happy with the loads .


Does this mean the van is going to be retired?


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Does this mean the van is going to be retired?



Funny you said that LOL
I'll put up a pick of the new to me replacement tomorrow .
Clint will be proud of me


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Funny you said that LOL
> I'll put up a pick of the new to me replacement tomorrow .
> Clint will be proud of me


Interested to see....


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> My friends young fella wants to make some extra funds and loves all things mechanical , loves to run the tractor and saws so my friend asked if I'd lend a helping hand .
> Here's the start of the venture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first of three loads .
> Why post bought wood in the scrounging thread ?
> Well let me tell you that I've been scrounging for a few months now to be able to get "In" with the guys that are cutting and have wood , not as many guys up here as 5 years ago .
> The fella I got this from told me that he's sold 1500 cord so far this year and his phone is still ringing from people further away than me .
> I'm happy to say that I'm finally "In" but it was a lot of work to get it at a price that a fella could make the numbers work and not get yanked around , I pay my trucker as he delivers , pay for the wood at the end of the third load that way the contractor knows I'm happy with the loads .



More cheatin going on than at a bankers poker game!


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i think i was the only one at the GTG that didn't have a ported saw. there were plenty there to run. maybe next year for ya.



Move the date a little and I will be there. On a hunting note. Remember to put your doe tag application for round one in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

Started spitting my elm scrounge last night. Oh my gosh! It's like that stuff is woven together!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Started spitting my elm scrounge last night. Oh my gosh! It's like that stuff is woven together!


Your first foray into elm?


----------



## JustJeff

Uh huh. I'm learning fast. Free wood isn't always the deal it looks like!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Uh huh. I'm learning fast. Free wood isn't always the deal it looks like!


Elm burns so nice that I don't mind the extra work sometimes. If I had to split it all the time that would get old in a hurry. Noodle and/or split by hydro.


----------



## mallardman

Elm can be a pain but like svk said it burns real nice. One of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Got a call from the electric co's tree service that they will finally be dropping the last of my problem trees at the cabin over the next few weeks. I have had the work order in since September so these guys must be busy (normally it is a 3-6 week turn around).

The local crew that did my last two cuts is gone and they now have a Mexican based crew from Texas doing the jobs. I know the work ethic of most Mexican work crews is second to none so I am curious if they completely subcontract their jobs to this new group or if they added these guys to increase productivity. When I had work done 6 years ago the local crew was very friendly and hard working but the crew that came two years ago wasn't very friendly and it seemed to take them forever to get the job done.

Regardless this will yield me about 8 cords of additional wood to process between now and spring. This will also put a close to my almost non-stop aspen cutting over the past three years.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Elm burns so nice that I don't mind the extra work sometimes. If I had to split it all the time that would get old in a hurry. Noodle and/or split by hydro.


I'm going to grind a razor edge on the wedge and have at it again tonight. I think it's worth the work. The maple and ash split with a little pop. This crazy elm looks like cheese strings and I have to run the cylinder all the way out.


----------



## jrider

Not sure if this counts as a scrounge as a whole but part of it is for sure. Tuesday June 30th our entire area had some strong thunderstorms come through and cause damage ina 30-40 mile range. Lots and lots of downed trees and plenty of tops blown out and hangers way up in the trees. The tree companies have had so much work to do, many of them stopped answering their phones or were giving 3 weeks to even come look at jobs. I was able to pick up plenty of jobs where trees were fully on the ground. Pretty much all towns around offer brush pick up once or twice a year but when storms like this happen, they offer another round. What did that mean for me? I got paid good money to cut up downed trees, drag brush to the curb and haul the wood away. I was hoping to score more oak jobs than I did but still managed to get about 5-6 cords of it. I also got close to 10 cords for my owb. Depending on the day, I was hiring 1-3 teenagers to drag and help load while I mostly ran the saws.


----------



## Philbert

_Definitely_ counts towards the 'scrounge' merit badge in my book. 

(Double points for the guys that hauled away any wood from the curb that you cut. )

Philbert


----------



## JB Weld

One of my neighbors had his lot cleaned up from last years tornado. On the north side it is very steep and kind of like the side of a bowl. The dirt man used a great big track hoe and pulled down the twisted trees and piled them alongside the trail he blazed back in there. I can go cut all I want! I think I am going to start cutting this evening.


----------



## zogger

JB Weld said:


> One of my neighbors had his lot cleaned up from last years tornado. On the north side it is very steep and kind of like the side of a bowl. The dirt man used a great big track hoe and pulled down the twisted trees and piled them alongside the trail he blazed back in there. I can go cut all I want! I think I am going to start cutting this evening.



Sounds great man! Just be realllly careful cutting from a machinery chunked up pile, really think about gravity and stuff, how logs will twist and roll etc.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> Uh huh. I'm learning fast. Free wood isn't always the deal it looks like!



Elm is excellent firewood, you just have to work for it. I scrounge up and burn a lot of elm and do my best to get it into woodstove size with the saw. Hand splitting, ecchhh. cut it short or noodle it is the best. With a mechanical splitter it is doable, just you get strings. Same with my sweetgum here, decent wood, requires a bit more saw work HAHAHAHAHAHA, sport!! Those big chunks I wind up with, night logs! Excellent for that. I cut a lot of smalls, so that balances out, half my stacks are stuff that needs zero splitting.

Pretty wood, real clean uniform splits, high quality, what I call primo by species and uniformity, etc, around here oak hickory and some cherry, that's cashola stuff! I burn everything else and do not lack, even with taking most of the year off. Once I get back in the groove, those stacks expand.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Move the date a little and I will be there. On a hunting note. Remember to put your doe tag application for round one in the mail tomorrow.


i don't get to set the date. up to the host. haven't got a doe tag in years."crop damage". they've already eaten$500 or more worth of sweet corn.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Sounds great man! Just be realllly careful cutting from a machinery chunked up pile, really think about gravity and stuff, how logs will twist and roll etc.


And watch your bar tip. It's easy to get into other logs you don't intend to and kickback is a real concern.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i don't get to set the date. up to the host. haven't got a doe tag in years."crop damage". they've already eaten$500 or more worth of sweet corn.


I understand the date is set by the host. Its unfortunate that the dates don't work for me but that is what it is.

If you need any extra help with the furry garbage disposals on 4 legs let me know. 
$500 is a lot of corn to eat already.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I understand the date is set by the host. Its unfortunate that the dates don't work for me but that is what it is.
> 
> If you need any extra help with the furry garbage disposals on 4 legs let me know.
> $500 is a lot of corn to eat already.


i'll let you know. i'd be glad to get rid of a few dozen. just walked out and looked around but didn't see any. ripped off a 20 ga. round anyhow just to let them know i was watching the corn patch.


----------



## JustJeff

This is my operation. Little thought went into it other than it is within hucking distance of where I am stacking. 
I now have 10 face cord stacked up for this winter. 
Elm hell! Lol. Most aren't as bad as this piece.


----------



## SteveSS

jrider said:


> Not sure if this counts as a scrounge as a whole but part of it is for sure. What did that mean for me? I got paid good money to cut up downed trees, drag brush to the curb and haul the wood away.



Wait, wait, wait.....so you got paid to cut up and haul away free wood, and you're not sure if it counts as a scrounge?? You're absolutely correct.....it's not a scrounge. It's a full-on caps lock.....YOU SUCK!!

Very nice!


----------



## chucker

been awhile since I have posted any of the free scrounges I picked up... still have one more truck load plus a double wide snowmobile trailer to pick up yet on Saturday...... these were 3 Norway pines that were dropped in trade for a 2011 wave runner by someone else...


----------



## mainewoods

jrider said:


> Not sure if this counts as a scrounge as a whole but part of it is for sure. Tuesday June 30th our entire area had some strong thunderstorms come through and cause damage ina 30-40 mile range. Lots and lots of downed trees and plenty of tops blown out and hangers way up in the trees. The tree companies have had so much work to do, many of them stopped answering their phones or were giving 3 weeks to even come look at jobs. I was able to pick up plenty of jobs where trees were fully on the ground. Pretty much all towns around offer brush pick up once or twice a year but when storms like this happen, they offer another round. What did that mean for me? I got paid good money to cut up downed trees, drag brush to the curb and haul the wood away. I was hoping to score more oak jobs than I did but still managed to get about 5-6 cords of it. I also got close to 10 cords for my owb. Depending on the day, I was hiring 1-3 teenagers to drag and help load while I mostly ran the saws.




That is a serious scrounge! It also put some cash in the kid's pocket and taught 'em a lesson on work ethic. Winner all the way around.


----------



## JB Weld

JB Weld said:


> One of my neighbors had his lot cleaned up from last years tornado. On the north side it is very steep and kind of like the side of a bowl. The dirt man used a great big track hoe and pulled down the twisted trees and piled them alongside the trail he blazed back in there. I can go cut all I want! I think I am going to start cutting this evening.



So here are some pics of the scrounge. This location is only about a 1/4 mile from my house, and the wood has been on the ground since April 2014. The first picture is the pile I tackled yesterday evening. It was a tough scrounge because it is a sloped area. It is down hill on the left of the pile, and that proved to be a little challenging. It is also down hill from the truck and trailer, so all of it had to be carried or rolled up to the truck. In the second and third pictures, it does not look like much, but believe me it was a hard fought battle to get this wood to the splitting yard. It was 92 degrees with a heat index of "Damn Hot and Humid". The 361 did a GREAT job cutting. The more I use that saw the more I like it. It even feels better to know that I fixed that saw myself (with some good advice from my friends on AS of course). I still have to go back this evening and get the other half of that 20" diameter Hickory log. I just could *not* pick up or roll one more piece of wood yesterday evening. The last picture is of a big log I hope to go get tomorrow. I will probably start cutting it today. Thank the good Lord that I can get this free wood right near my house. It is a really blessing to be able to fix saws, cut with saws, and get free firewood to boot. Now if I can just get my Hydro splitter back from my buddy.....


----------



## Philbert

JB Weld said:


> . . .It is also down hill from the truck and trailer, so all of it had to be carried or rolled up to the truck.


If it is a rich motherlode for scrounging, it may be worthwhile to consider investing in a winch and skidding cone? Payback in time and Tylenol might be pretty quick.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Funny you said that LOL
> I'll put up a pic of the new to me replacement tomorrow .
> Clint will be proud of me



Sorry but I forgot the pics , have to wait till I get back to the shop .


----------



## mainewoods

I'm proud of you already Dan, even without a pic!


----------



## JB Weld

I went back this morning and got the rest of that big log. I had to Noodle the rounds so I could lift them into the truck. My Dakota was squatting. I was back at the house by 730. Now if I can just get Ms. Weld out of the bed, I will have done something.


----------



## MustangMike

Got some more splitting done yesterday. Actually, finished up the first pile and started a second one further up. Weather was great yesterday, and looks good today for the BBQ my daughter is having.

I think we got a good amount of wood here, and it is all good quality wood. In order: Black Birch, Red Oak, Hard Maple, White Oak, Ash, Beech. No soft hardwoods at all.


----------



## blades




----------



## nomad_archer

You know you need to stack that eventually. As someone who used to split 1-2 years of wood at a time. I feel for you. You have a ton of stacking to do.


----------



## MustangMike

It is just there temporarily, mostly on wood chips. It will get stacked when it is delivered. There is a limit to how many times you want to stack the same wood!

My priority was to get it all cut first, then split, then stacked.

I am very glad to have that splitter, the Black Birch is very stringy stuff.

I've already delivered over 3 cords in addition to this (and that is all nicely stacked). I would have never been able to split this all by hand.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a challenge for 3 hp . 






But it gets it done just fine


----------



## dancan

Mike , you're right about birch being stringy .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Looks like a challenge for 3 hp .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it gets it done just fine


Oh, that ol' Split will handle it...nice Dan. You da scrounging man!!


----------



## dancan

After supper I went over to the pile , my buddies son was home from work so he was eager to get to the wood pile .
I blocked up some wood with the 026 Mighty Mouse , my buddy looked at me and said that his brothers 026 didn't run and cut like mine , not even close LOL
I showed the kid the SS , I split several rounds showing hand position , how to try and read the wood , how to get out of a jamb etc...
Told him it was a thinking man's splitter , only 3 hp , not the hydro so he had to pay attention at all times .
I blocked up the wood and he ran the splitter , he was smiling every time I looked over .






We got better than 3/4 cord done tonight and drug it down to the drying and stacking area , he was still smiling LOL


----------



## dancan

USMC615 said:


> Oh, that ol' Split will handle it...nice Dan. You da scrounging man!!



I scrounged that one on Kijiji which is more popular than CL around here .
I got it delivered to my shop from 5 hrs away for 450$ .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> I scrounged that one on Kijiji which is more popular than CL around here .
> I got it delivered to my shop from 5 hrs away for 450$ .


You gotta deal there no doubt...and delivered?...Sweet!!


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> After supper I went over to the pile , my buddies son was home from work so he was eager to get to the wood pile .
> I blocked up some wood with the 026 Mighty Mouse , my buddy looked at me and said that his brothers 026 didn't run and cut like mine , not even close LOL
> I showed the kid the SS , I split several rounds showing hand position , how to try and read the wood , how to get out of a jamb etc...
> Told him it was a thinking man's splitter , only 3 hp , not the hydro so he had to pay attention at all times .
> I blocked up the wood and he ran the splitter , he was smiling every time I looked over .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got better than 3/4 cord done tonight and drug it down to the drying and stacking area , he was still smiling LOL


Awesome...you guys will enjoy busting wood with the SS. Any plans of fabricating a cover for the flywheels?


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike I get what you are doing no reason to stack twice. Where is it getting delivered?


----------



## MustangMike

A few more cords to my daughter, than 5 cords to someone the property owner knows, then we will see what is left.


----------



## dancan

USMC615 said:


> Awesome...you guys will enjoy busting wood with the SS. Any plans of fabricating a cover for the flywheels?


I have the cover , I had it off because the points closed up this winter .
Please don't call OSHA on me Lol


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Scrounging....that can wait. Till the afternoon 
Im busy.



Spent yeaterday moving about 50 wheelbarrows of gravel and getting sun burned in the process lol. We spent the day making a new fire pit by the lake.Probably did too much for one day but we wanted to get it done. I might scrounge so more red oak later.


----------



## USMC615

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Scrounging....that can wait. Till the afternoon
> Im busy.
> View attachment 435468
> 
> 
> Spent yeaterday moving about 50 wheelbarrows of gravel and getting sun burned in the process lol. We spent the day making a new fire pit by the lake.Probably did too much for one day but we wanted to get it done. I might scrounge so more red oak later.
> View attachment 435469


Nice...looks like a great, relaxing place. Fire pit area down by the water...priceless!! Good luck with the project.


----------



## nomad_archer

Changed the oil in the splitter, ready for another afternoon of splitting. It is seriously hot today but nothing like what you guys down south deal with.


----------



## MustangMike

Today I'm going for a bike ride, was rained out all last week! The only good day last week was Fri, and I split wood that day


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Changed the oil in the splitter, ready for another afternoon of splitting. It is seriously hot today but nothing like what you guys down south deal with.


97 now in mid-Ga and climbing...prolly hit 100 soon. Add the heat index, makes it feel like 105 or better ...found me some inside chores to do today.


----------



## macattack_ga

Scrounged some plastic to cover the stacks but found another use for it.




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

macattack_ga said:


> Scrounged some plastic to cover the stacks but found another use for it.
> 
> View attachment 435497
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


^^^...that's the ticket there!! Lol


----------



## MustangMike

Temps over 90, went out on the bike for almost 2 hrs on a hilly route, I survived it, but it zapped me when it was over! Friday was a lot cooler!


----------



## nomad_archer

Split/stacked another trailer load last night with the help of my wife and daughter. I walked away to help my daughter get some toys out and I turned around and my wife was loading logs on the splitter, splitting them, and then throwing them in the trailer. It was great to see her start to run the thing by herself. She is usually just the lever operator which is a great help in its own right. 

It didn't take long before my 3 year old daughter came down and wanted to help. So we got her hearing protection, safety glasses and some gloves and she helped mommy work the lever on the splitter. Talk about a family affair. I hope she still wants to help dear old dad when she gets a little older.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah good luck with that. I have to threaten the older boys to help. But my little girl is my biggest helper!


----------



## Marshy

At this poit I'm not sure I will be doing much scrounging this year. It's taking me longer than I anticipated to get my truck engine back together. Part of the delay is getting the funds to put into it and finding time to wrench on it and still keep up with all the other famil/home stuff. To obtain funds I'm still cutting trees for a local guy. Getting him caught up on firewood logs now and about to start cutting some saw logs. Here's some updated pics. I took these two in te same spot as the first set notice the high stumps (not mine).


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy didn't one of your saws have a small accident a few weeks ago?


----------



## Marshy

Yeah, it was my 285. I left it over by the cherry stump in my above pic and went about cutting and on my way back over that way I decided I was going to end the day with a small poplar and when it came down a branch in the top hit my saw. Got a lesson in situational awareness.


----------



## nomad_archer

A moment of silence for the 285.... what is it going to take to get it up and running again?


----------



## Marshy

New front handle, recoil cover, plastic cylinder shroud and someone volunteered to weld 3 cylinder fins back on. The cylinder is in the return mail as we speak, someone gifted me a handle and a recoil cover and I have a spare cylinder shroud. I drank several strong IPA's that night.


----------



## nomad_archer

Glad to hear it! Everyone seems to be helping you out.


----------



## Marshy

Yes, unbelievable how generous people are on this site.


----------



## JB Weld

It is 95 right now with a HI of 106 down here in Arkansas. I wish all my wood was split and stacked so it could bake in this heat, but it is not. Tomorrow we are going to break 100. Temps like that do not make me want to sit in front of the Hydro. I think I would have a mutiny on my hands if I tried to get Mrs. Weld to split some wood.


----------



## Marshy

Sun rises at 6 and it's generally cool then too.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Marshy said:


> Sun rises at 6 and it's generally cool then too.



No good for those of us who have to be to work by 7:00!

I have chickens to kill tonight (ok, I guess I could sing them a lullaby and ask them to please stop living now, but that doesn't let me use my Fiskars hatchet). But later this week, I'm thinking I might take advantage of the fact that it is light till after 9:00 to get some wood split and stacked.


----------



## JustJeff

JB Weld said:


> It is 95 right now with a HI of 106 down here in Arkansas. I wish all my wood was split and stacked so it could bake in this heat, but it is not. Tomorrow we are going to break 100. Temps like that do not make me want to sit in front of the Hydro. I think I would have a mutiny on my hands if I tried to get Mrs. Weld to split some wood.


I used to live in Lake Village, AR. So I know what that heat is like. Stay cool man!


----------



## zogger

jrider said:


> Not sure if this counts as a scrounge as a whole but part of it is for sure. Tuesday June 30th our entire area had some strong thunderstorms come through and cause damage ina 30-40 mile range. Lots and lots of downed trees and plenty of tops blown out and hangers way up in the trees. The tree companies have had so much work to do, many of them stopped answering their phones or were giving 3 weeks to even come look at jobs. I was able to pick up plenty of jobs where trees were fully on the ground. Pretty much all towns around offer brush pick up once or twice a year but when storms like this happen, they offer another round. What did that mean for me? I got paid good money to cut up downed trees, drag brush to the curb and haul the wood away. I was hoping to score more oak jobs than I did but still managed to get about 5-6 cords of it. I also got close to 10 cords for my owb. Depending on the day, I was hiring 1-3 teenagers to drag and help load while I mostly ran the saws.



Dang, the exact second I started reading this post, my weather radio started going nuts....70 mph winds, hail, lightning whatever gonna hit soon. Went to town earlier grabbed a brand new 18 inch bar and two loops for my 346xp and an extra loop for my 24 inch bar 371xp. Took em apart, full air cleaning, etc. I'm as ready as I can get. Already this past week lost a big branch in the yard, one of my apple trees blew over, and another tree across the road I had to clear, and these were just baby storms. Full foliage, the ground is saturated already, gonna be...well, most likely exciting.


----------



## farmer steve

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=fe4c25af518d9326267930410f2652fd&oe=55A5BAF0
pretty sure this was Mainewoods out scrounging his younger days. sounds like his new england accent.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll stop laughing soon!!! Looks like he's got one of them light wt 346s!!!!


----------



## zogger

I need to hire him for the big stuff...


----------



## zogger

Well, no big direct hits nearby yet that I can see. Amazing we didn't lose power, sure was a 4th of july show for awhile there, booms and flashes.. I'll go reconnoiter tomorrow. The wind was weird, was watching the trees, almost straight down when the front went over!


----------



## nomad_archer

Well much less excitement here today. Since I never pulled the muffler on the ms271 to look at the piston. It still has the machine marks which is a good sign. 

Put a new spark plug/air filter/fuel filter in the cs400. Probably didn't need it but I figured it couldn't hurt since I have no history with the saw. I would like to clean up the exhaust port but I'm not sure about how to break the carbon loose. I tried a dowel rod but that didn't do much. I had the piston to dead center and blew the port out before reassembly. Any advice would be appreciated.






Old plug.


----------



## dancan

The last night after work and supper scrounge .


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> The last night after work and supper scrounge .


Please join me in welcoming the new guy to the forum. I think there is another member up in your area that scrounges using a minivan.


----------



## nomad_archer

Is that the new scrounging ride dancan?


----------



## Ryan Groat

dancan said:


> The last night after work and supper scrounge .


What does that hold, half a van worths?


----------



## DFK

I dont think the bumper is anywhere near dragging....
David


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks Steve, I haven't seen cousin Wilbur since the day I shot that video. He used to talk kinda funny, sure was nice to hear him talk normal for the "shoot"!!


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Well much less excitement here today. Since I never pulled the muffler on the ms271 to look at the piston. It still has the machine marks which is a good sign.
> 
> Put a new spark plug/air filter/fuel filter in the cs400. Probably didn't need it but I figured it couldn't hurt since I have no history with the saw. I would like to clean up the exhaust port but I'm not sure about how to break the carbon loose. I tried a dowel rod but that didn't do much. I had the piston to dead center and blew the port out before reassembly. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old plug.



Take the muffler back off. Bring the piston back up again. Spray it some with like carb cleaner, angle it so it runs out, like tip the saw over to the front. Wipe out with rag and Q tips. Do it again. Soak and clean the muffler in some strong soapy water as well, bet that is plugged up. rinse and air blast dry. Burn the screen clean with a propane torch. then maybe either change mix oil to full synthetic, and/or re adjust the carb screws. Also, running rich is a symptom of plugged up dirty air filter, just for reference. Sometimes that is all it takes to get a small engine running great again. 

I have to try and keep the small engines running on the farm here, the ones he provides to his other goofball workers, man, every single time I get given a two smoke to look at, air filter dirty, fuel filter and tank dirty. then they yankyankyankyankyank a hunnert times and bust the starter, or try to make it worse by richening up the H screw! One I looked at the other day had obvious signs of slammed to the ground abuse, a trimmer. Also looked like they were trimming pure mud, had to take a hose to it at first just to see anything, then the air blaster, then I could start on it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks zogger. I wouldnt say that the saw is running bad. I just want to learn on it because it was inexpensive. I will clean out the exhaust and muffler. I would bet the saw is still running the factory tune so probably not running rich at all. I use a sthil synthetic so I should be good in the regard.

I am thinking about doing a mm because the cat in the muffler is loose and rattles around like a rock in a tin can which drives me nuts. It would be my first mm and tune job but a little common sense a video or two and help from the chainsaw forum and I should be able to get the saw tuned without an issue. I have watched the videos but I wont have much confidence in my work until I try to do it myself.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks zogger. I wouldnt say that the saw is running bad. I just want to learn on it because it was inexpensive. I will clean out the exhaust and muffler. I would bet the saw is still running the factory tune so probably not running rich at all. I use a sthil synthetic so I should be good in the regard.
> 
> I am thinking about doing a mm because the cat in the muffler is loose and rattles around like a rock in a tin can which drives me nuts. It would be my first mm and tune job but a little common sense a video or two and help from the chainsaw forum and I should be able to get the saw tuned without an issue. I have watched the videos but I wont have much confidence in my work until I try to do it myself.


I muffler modded my little 33cc craftspoulman and tuned using tips from here and youtube. It cuts way better than a $35 saw should! I'm still afraid to mess with anything I can't afford to lose......the 5020av may be next.


----------



## MustangMike

Just make the H screw a little too rich after you mod, then slowly lean it till it clears up when in the cut, but make sure it always breaks up when not in the cut.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> Please join me in welcoming the new guy to the forum. I think there is another member up in your area that scrounges using a minivan.





nomad_archer said:


> Is that the new scrounging ride dancan?





Ryan Groat said:


> What does that hold, half a van worths?





DFK said:


> I dont think the bumper is anywhere near dragging....
> David



Pfffft , Comedians ....... That's Jerry's ride LOL






See , old faithful in the background


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Pfffft , Comedians ....... That's Jerry's ride LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See , old faithful in the background


looks like it was raining. your shirt's all wet.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Just make the H screw a little too rich after you mod, then slowly lean it till it clears up when in the cut, but make sure it always breaks up when not in the cut.


Any rule of thumb as to which way to turn the H and L screws to make it rich? Like counter clockwise to richen it up. Just want to make sure I am turning the screws the right way.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Any rule of thumb as to which way to turn the H and L screws to make it rich? Like counter clockwise to richen it up. Just want to make sure I am turning the screws the right way.


Yes. Left is rich. You can usually find the stock specs online. For example on one of my saws, the stock setting is 1 1/2 turns out from gently closed. This is a good starting point and if plug is good, fuel is good and air filter is good, then a little turn of the screw makes a noticeable difference. 
If there are limiter caps on the screws, they may have to be either removed or modified to get it rich enough with a muffler mod.


----------



## JustJeff

If it idles good and doesn't bog or hesitate when you suddenly mash the trigger, then leave the low jet alone. And the high, just do it like mustang mike said.


----------



## nomad_archer

Limiter caps are now off. The drywall screw trick worked great. I couldn't adjust the carb with the caps on. 

Looks like the mm is a tomorrow project. I took the muffler off to soak it like zogger suggested and when I took the deflector and screen off there were loose metal pieces that must have came off the cat. Thankfully I don't think any got sucked into the cylinder. Dodged a bullet there.

Muffler is currently soaking in some krud cutter over night just because it cant hurt anything.


----------



## svk

Back online after 5 days of canoeing.

Here's the canoe country edition of scrounging firewood.

I have found it fruitful to search eastern shorelines as prevailing westerly winds push driftwood to the east shore and spring high water puts it up high. Lots to chose from and it's very dry. (Notice the high iron content in that rock.) That larger diameter piece in the middle actually had some grey paint on it, probably from one of the resorts that used to be on the lake but were closed down by the USFS years ago. 



Split a bunch up, hid from the rain, then finished the stack. The cedar up there is almost impervious to rot. It grows extremely slow though. Average about 15 years per inch of diameter. Even the balsam grows slow up there. I counted 47 rings on a 5" chunk of balsam. Around my house it would be that big in less than 10. 




Then I broke the axe. But I still left about 1/3 of the pile for the next group to use after burning as many fires as I wanted. 






Here's one batch ready for shore lunch.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk you know a fiskars wouldn't have broken on you. Just sayin .

Looks like you daughter is having a great time as well. Glad you got her out. What kind of fish were for shore lunch. My fish identification is a little fuzzy today but the picture looks like walleye.


----------



## Marshy

Very nice, can't wait to take my little ones camping. My youngest turns two in September and my oldest turned 3 in May. I think my wife would be the least prepared for camping (mentally). I would have to bring a lot of vodka for the camp fire at the end of the day.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> svk you know a fiskars wouldn't have broken on you. Just sayin .
> 
> Looks like you daughter is having a great time as well. Glad you got her out. What kind of fish were for shore lunch. My fish identification is a little fuzzy today but the picture looks like walleye.


Yup they are walleye. And I just about purchased a Fiskars but I have so many standard axes that I figured I'd take one along.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Yup they are walleye. And I just about purchased a Fiskars but I have so many standard axes that I figured I'd take one along.


Good deal on the canoeing/camping...walleye are some good eatin.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Good deal on the canoeing/camping...walleye are some good eatin.


Especially when cooked in my secret poaching solution then dipped in garlic butter!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Especially when cooked in my secret poaching solution then dipped in garlic butter!


...and when can I expect the 'secret solution' to be PM'd? Lol. I can handle the garlic butter part.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...and when can I expect the 'secret solution' to be PM'd? Lol. I can handle the garlic butter part.


Here's the secret. Poach fish in regular 7-up. The sweetness and citrus from the soda impart themselves into the fish. Works with any species. My family actually likes it better than fish fry. But plan to cook more because it takes a lot of fish to fill you up when there isn't any batter to act as filler.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Here's the secret. Poach fish in regular 7-up. The sweetness and citrus from the soda impart themselves into the fish. Works with any species. My family actually likes it better than fish fry. But plan to cook more because it takes a lot of fish to fill you up when there isn't any batter to act as filler.


Gotcha, appreciate it. Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Gotcha, appreciate it. Will definitely give it a try.


Try lemon pepper or Cajun seasoning in the butter for a different taste as well.


----------



## [email protected]

where did u go camping/fishing?


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, back to the tuning, first check where your carb is currently set, so you have a reference. Go clockwise, gently, till it bottoms, counting the turn & fraction thereof. Then open the Hi up about 1/4 turn past that, then tune as previously discussed.

On both my 044s, the factory settings were 1 turn out on both Hi & Lo, and 1/16 addl turn on each let them run great with the HD 2 filter & dp muff cover.

Looking great SVK, and looking forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## svk

[email protected] said:


> where did u go camping/fishing?


Boundary Waters Canoe Area in northeastern mn


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike, 
I am a little confused. To check where the carb is set, I should turn the H screw to the right (leaner) until it bottoms out and then turn it a 1/4 turn to the left (richer) or return to my original setting and then turn it a 1/4 turn richer and start there? 

The factory settings are not listed in the manual or maybe I am not making sense of them. They say to turn the H all the way to the right to the stop and the 1/4 turn back and then 1/8 turn leaner until it runs good. Which is the way I under stand them. Make it super rich and then work from there. 

I did all the other muffler work but I cannot get the stinking internal baffle and cat out. I need a bigger hole saw. 7/8" is big enough to get the cat out but the internal baffle and cat broke lose in this muffler so I need to get both out. I need a 1" hole saw next to see if I can get both out. If I tune it properly, I hope the missing baffel wont cause issues. Chainsaw forum is a little slow today so I am still waiting for an answer to the question about potential issues with the removing the internal baffle and cat other than being loud.


----------



## MustangMike

Return to original setting, then go an extra 1/4. I'm sure you will need to lean it some after that, but too rich will not hurt your saw, too lean may.


----------



## nomad_archer

Too lean scares me. So I will error on side of running a little rich but not bogging down in the cut.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Too lean scares me. So I will error on side of running a little rich but not bogging down in the cut.


It's pretty easy to tell by sound. Check out the YouTube how to videos too. Once you hear the 4 stoke noise you are good to go.


----------



## nomad_archer

I've watched the videos over and over trying to pound it into my head what the 4 stroking will sound like. I just need to do it.


----------



## JB Weld

If you can play "The Lumberjack" by Jackyl with your throttle switch, you are good to go! 

Seriously though, I am always a nervous wreck when I am tuning a "nice" saw. I scorched the piston in my SD116 and it really made me gun shy. When I was tuning my 361, I just took it reeeeeealy easy and in the end, I know it is running a touch too rich. I am not going to push it without a tach though. It is still one cutting sucker!
I like to describe the 4 stroke as a "burble". You hit the throttle and the saw is winding up, up, up and then it burbles at WOT. It almost always takes me two days to tune a saw.  I get it close and shut it down. I come back to it the next day and then fine tune it to where I like it. It seems like my ear is "fresh" and I am more patient the second day.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Especially when cooked in my secret poaching solution then dipped in garlic butter!


Shame on you for poaching those walleye


----------



## MustangMike

Tomorrow, I think I will be able to finish all the splitting (and a little more cutting) at the location I've been playing with the last few weeks (one day/wk). Then off to other locations and delivering!

Picked broccoli from the garden for the second time this year, but this time there was so much we had to put some in the freezer. This weather is making the garden grow like a weed! Tomatoes and beans should be soon, then squash.

The Robbins are re using the same nest that had babies a few weeks ago. It was empty for a week or so, then the same nest was re occupied! This surprises me, I kinda thought they all did it at the same time. I guess not. Who knew Robbins were squatters!


----------



## nomad_archer

Finally got the junk or of the muffler need to clean it up and reassemble. The back of the muffler is a little ugly because the 1 1/8" hole saw kept walking on me.


----------



## Marshy

If anyone was interested I started a small build thread for my truck engine here...
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/84-k10-engine-build.283029/#post-5452162

I have some before pics I should up up still but haven't gotten to it yet...


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow marshy. Quite the project you have there. For a mid 70's scrounging truck it sure looks good.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I got the little saw back together with MM. I followed mikes instructions and it sounds like it is running rich now. I havnt tried to tune the top H yet as it is a little early and I dont want to bother the neighbors. I did richen up the L about a 1/16 and the hesitation off of idle gone .


----------



## nomad_archer

Well a little while ago I finished with the the H at least for now. The empty can for a muffler surprisingly isn't that loud. But then again it is a little saw. I leaned the saw out 1/16 at a time until it mostly cleaned up in the cut. Then I richened it up a bit and did it all over again to make sure I didn't over lean it out. I am going to go back to it later today and make final adjustments but I think it is really close. The 4 stroking in the cut when the saw is too rich is really obvious.


----------



## BGE541

View attachment 436328


----------



## BGE541

Little video of cutting up an old dry piece of cedar today, got a full truck load and set for now.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Saw has a 8 pin sprocket and runnin at 12,500 rpm in the cut FYI


----------



## nomad_archer

My attempt at tuning the echo. I believe it is running a bit rich but thought I would get some feedback from you guys. How did I do? Does it need leaned out a bit more?

Sorry if the video isn't the best it is from my phone.


----------



## zogger

I thought a teeny bit rich as well, but my ears suck. Someone else will chime in.


----------



## BGE541

Maybe a hair rich on the high side... maybe try it and run it WOT throttle in wood and read the plug...


----------



## BGE541

The take home.


----------



## MustangMike

Only worked 1/2 day today to finish up. Did a little cutting with the 362 of stuff already down and a few little dead standing ones, then finished up the splitting. That Black Birch is so stringy I think it may give Elm a run for it's money. The twisted grain pieces of it have given the splitter the hardest time of any of the wood processed so far.

The Oak in back of the wood pile, furthest to the left, will be the next victim of my saw. It has some rot at the bottom, and the wood peckers have started to work it. The base is over 30" diam and it is tall, but it will be for next year's wood, not enough time for it to dry for this year.

I continue to like that 3' Hard Maple handle I added to the splitter. Makes it so much easier to move no matter if you have one or two people, it provides addl leverage, and something you can put your hip into. The splitter came home today after spending several weeks at this site.

Enjoy the pics of pile #2.


----------



## nomad_archer

Sounds like I am close now the next question. How do I read the plug?


----------



## BGE541

You want run thr saw hard wot in the wood and shut it off after a few cuts. Dont let it just idle or cool down jusr shut it off. Pull the plug and the porcelain below the electrode is what you are looking for. Dark black is too rich, mocha is great and white is too lean. Make sure you make all adjustments when saw is ran and hot or else yoy will be wasting your time and significantly too rich when you do get up to op temp. Dont go off of plug color alone you want to hear 4 stroke to be safe but some saws 4 stroke differently like my echos 4 stroke kind of 'tighter' or not has aggressivly then my huskys....


----------



## BGE541

Dont mind my speeling im on da smert fone. Lol


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks BGE. The smartphone is always fun to post with.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Sounds like I am close now the next question. How do I read the plug?


Run her hard like BG said. And take a pic of the plug. Lots of guys here to help you.


----------



## BGE541

If a saw is tuned right with quality mix, you should be able to (and not hesitate) to try and "kill it" so to speak... two strokes need to be ran and ran hard (in their temp range) to burn off excess fuel and properly lube the ring, cylinder, lower end and bearing/seals... basically don't be afraid (after you get tuned correctly) to run it hard (WOT) in wood and get her hot!


----------



## nomad_archer

Went to the dealer today pick up some files. I almost walked out with a new ms461 they had them marked down $100. So with a 25" bar it was 989 only $20 more than the ms441cm. Good thing I didn't pick it up my wife may have killed me.


----------



## JustJeff

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## nomad_archer

How am I doing. The other half of the plug is white. I richened it up a touch from this picture.


----------



## nomad_archer

Here is where I ended up. Runs clean in the cut and immediately 4 strokes when I remove load at WOT.


----------



## BGE541

How fresh is the motor? how much time does it have on the engine? looks good post a video... enjoy


----------



## JustJeff

Second pic is perfect!


----------



## nomad_archer

Plug is new as of when I started tuning. Motor was hot and gas was good. I adjusted a little lean at first and had a gray plug. Caught that right away.


----------



## stihl038

Free trailer load, mostly black locust with some hard maple.


----------



## BGE541

I was meaning the motors age/use. Looks good, enjoy.


----------



## nomad_archer

I wish I knew how old and used the motor was. Serial number was in the last 3 years but I have no idea about hours on the saw.

Latest video. I think it was running a touch rich but when I buried the bar and leaned on it a little it cut real nice.


Here is the final look at the plug after the bar was buried and I shut it down at WOT.


----------



## dancan

stihl038 said:


> Free trailer load, mostly black locust with some hard maple.



I love the greedy boards on top of the greed boards LOL


----------



## dancan

Nice day up here , 65 and overcast so I headed up to the road that Jerry and I are making room for power lines .






I went through a couple of tanks of fuel , I threw the hardwoods off to the edge of the road , left the softwood for the excavator to pile up for us .






I managed to scrounge a load out of that stretch


----------



## BGE541

nomad_archer said:


> I wish I knew how old and used the motor was. Serial number was in the last 3 years but I have no idea about hours on the saw.
> 
> Latest video. I think it was running a touch rich but when I buried the bar and leaned on it a little it cut real nice.
> 
> 
> Here is the final look at the plug after the bar was buried and I shut it down at WOT.




Looks good, right where you want it... unless you don't mind tuning every time leaving it a hair rich is good so you can take it out no matter 90* and humid or 30* and snowy and not have to worry. Looks good! Enjoy.


----------



## nomad_archer

I like to set it and leave it be. Glad that I got it right. I will keep an eye on the plug for awhile just to be safe. I just have to put the limiter caps back on.

That saw cuts great now with the mm. Didn't think it would make as much of a difference as it did. Thanks for all of the help getting me through my first tuning experience.


----------



## BGE541

If you are going to throw the caps on trim the "limiters" off so you can still have the caps on but not be limited by the little tabs. MM can make OK saws into fun saws...


----------



## cantoo

Went to an Amish sale today. We're had our share of rain the last little while. This was the view as I pulled in at 7:30 this morning.




And for the visually impaired, this is an awesome, high flotation, heavy hauling log trailer. Well it will be when I get time to cut all the crap off it and add some log bunks. $25.

Also bought 2 swimming pools for the dogs, a 7' rear blade that I don't need, an electric furnace and 17 frost free water hydrants. Yes, I only need 2 frost free hydrants but they were a deal honey. Have I told you lately I love you?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I like to set it and leave it be. Glad that I got it right. I will keep an eye on the plug for awhile just to be safe. I just have to put the limiter caps back on.
> 
> That saw cuts great now with the mm. Didn't think it would make as much of a difference as it did. Thanks for all of the help getting me through my first tuning experience.


lookin and soundin good NA. you may need to tweek it a little when we get rid of this stinkin humidity.


----------



## mainewoods

39* a few mornings ago, had a small fire just to take the chill off. What is this "humidity" you speak of Steve?


----------



## nomad_archer

You live in a different world up there Clint


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> You live in a different world up there Clint


the lost world of "Maine-iacs"


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> lookin and soundin good NA. you may need to tweek it a little when we get rid of this stinkin humidity.


This humidity is something else. I'm breaking a sweat just putting my boots on.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I may have made a few cookies tuning the saw.






And bucked up some logs for the splitter





The rounds got split this morning but it is to hot and to humid to stack. I am waiting for the shade this evening to stack.


----------



## BGE541

NA you liking the saw after a little cutting?


----------



## nomad_archer

I liked it before. But now it is fun and it is so light. I did a little cutting with the ms271 and I still like that saw.


----------



## BGE541

Sounds like a great all around saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

Now I am trolling cl and the classifieds to find the right price on a 70cc+ saw that I like. Eventually I will find one I want to spend the money on.


----------



## BGE541

365s usually come pretty cheap on CL I've notied FWIW


----------



## nomad_archer

I am looking for a ms441 or ms461. I guess a ms660 would work if it's a screaming deal.

The only huskies I have come up around me are smaller homeowner saws.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't overlook a 044 or MS 440, and there have been deals right on our site. In fact, I think there is a ported, near pristine, 046 for sale now at a very good price for what it is. A ported 046 will wake you up like you won't believe!


----------



## cantoo

Nomad, I have a 660 and the darn thing is just so heavy that I hardly use it. Can't remember the last time I did use it. My 440 gets a lot of use for the stuff I'm cutting now.


----------



## svk

I hear the 362 C-M is awesome. I'll know for sure on Friday.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm taking my time. It may be the fall or later until I pull the trigger. I need to pay off one of my student loans first. The other loan will take several more years until the second one is payed off.

I want to take my time on the big saw and do it right since I will have it for 20+ years.


----------



## nomad_archer

cantoo said:


> Nomad, I have a 660 and the darn thing is just so heavy that I hardly use it. Can't remember the last time I did use it. My 440 gets a lot of use for the stuff I'm cutting now.


Fair enough. I really don't have a need for any thing that big and heavy any way.


----------



## dancan

241cm , my next saw lol


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Don't overlook a 044 or MS 440, and there have been deals right on our site. In fact, I think there is a ported, near pristine, 046 for sale now at a very good price for what it is. A ported 046 will wake you up like you won't believe!


Wow that 046 looks great. Almost new looking. I wish I could have handled one to get some idea how it feels. Right now I am window shopping. Not ready to pull the trigger. Though I am no longer afraid of used saws.


----------



## MustangMike

The 046 power head is about 14.75 lbs. They are great saws for bucking, especially when ported. They are also very durable and have a good following.

IMO, in that condition, it would not be hard to get your money out of it if you ever wanted to.

The performance difference between this saw and what you have will be hard for you to imagine. It is no "too big" like a 660, but should be able to handle anything you encounter.

You will not find a deal like this on a saw like this often. 046s w/original tank handle are sought after.


----------



## nomad_archer

The hardest thing for me is a stock 461 or 441 would be plenty for my needs and once I pay for the ride and pick up a bar and chain for the 046, I am getting in the price neighborhood of new 441cm or the on sale 461 at the dealer. I don't really need ported and there is something to be said about new and warranty when there is that much of an investment versus an at least 14 year old saw. Plus I cant appreciate the power of a 70cc saw let alone a ported one so unfortunately I cannot use the "its ported" justification for the saw. I think I will probably end up going with newer models because if something big was to break I don't know if I could fix it. I probably could but I don't have that confidence yet.


----------



## KenJax Tree

For $800 i'd buy that like new JRed 2188 with 2 bars from Kuda Ed. $300 to be 2 seconds faster never interested me either.


----------



## MustangMike

I've never had a saw back to the dealer, and 046s are rock solid, so to me the porting would be a big plus, especially in a saw of that size that would likely do a lot of bucking of decent size wood. When you see the time saved bucking a decent size log with a saw like that, you never want to go back.

It is like using wooden arrows after you have shot carbon.

A new saw will likely go down in value, this one likely will not. When opportunity knocks ...


----------



## nomad_archer

All very good points Mike. But alas I am still window shopping and 'the new saw I don't really need fund' isn't quite up to snuff with what I am looking at.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> All very good points Mike. But alas I am still window shopping the new saw I don't really need fund isn't quite up to snuff with what I am looking at.


Oh you NEED a new saw! We ALL need new saws!
I still haven't told my wife about the last saw I bought. I just never set them all in the same place. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounge for my scrounge. Since hanging around you guys, I have learned wood on ground is bad. So I scrounged some skids that I will cut into 3 and place along my fence to stack wood on. This is my next years wood that I planned on splitting either in the fall or next spring so I will take it down, split it and stack on skids.


----------



## nomad_archer

Why bother cutting the skids? Just leave as they are and stack two rows deep on the skids.

Like this


----------



## Ryan Groat

Well I have been dealing with some issues over the last week. Mainly breaking a rod in my mowing tractor. After quotes for rebuild exceeded 700, I decided that I wanted to go bigger than a garden tractor. 

I picked up a 2004 jd 4010, 722 hours. It is the tightest turning tractor I've ever been on. I love it for mowing.

Can't wait to use it to start skidding logs from the woods.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Why bother cutting the skids? Just leave as they are and stack two rows deep on the skids.
> 
> Like this


I've got a page wire fence across the back of my place. The posts make really good ends to stack against and I like the way it looks stacked back there.


----------



## JustJeff

Sweet tractor Ryan!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I spent a little time cleaning up a scrounge from the in-laws. They had a big ash tree split about 20 feet up, and I got all of the wood that's on the ground. I'm still trying to convince them that I should just cut the main stem that's remaining (about 30" dbh), but the FIL likes a vine that's growing on the side of it, so no luck for now.


----------



## wudpirat

king:
Smart idea using blocs under the pallets. ground contact will rot them in a couple years otherwise.
A vine on the side of that Ash, if it's hairy may be P. ivy. I cut a foot long chunk out of with the top of the bar to keep the chips away from me and let it dry for couple months and then pull it down.
I don't like vines, all they do is cause trouble.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

wudpirat said:


> king:
> Smart idea using blocs under the pallets. ground contact will rot them in a couple years otherwise.
> A vine on the side of that Ash, if it's hairy may be P. ivy. I cut a foot long chunk out of with the top of the bar to keep the chips away from me and let it dry for couple months and then pull it down.
> I don't like vines, all they do is cause trouble.



It's not P.I. for sure. I don't remember what FIL told me it was, but it's something that he wants to keep. I pointed out that the tree will rot within a few years and block his driveway, but at this point, no big ash firewood for me.


----------



## Bullvi22

Finally got to use the 36" bar on the 660 today. The church has this red oak laying beside the soccer field project. It amazes me how much easier it is to cut a big trunk up with this saw, I love it! Just set it up there and let it eat, forget about that whittlin every single cut clear around. I've noticed that people always take the easy stuff and the big old trunks are what are ripe for the picking around here at least. That and pine, Lord knows I've got enough of that on my own property.


----------



## Oldman47

kingOFgEEEks said:


> It's not P.I. for sure. I don't remember what FIL told me it was, but it's something that he wants to keep. I pointed out that the tree will rot within a few years and block his driveway, but at this point, no big ash firewood for me.


Maybe something like Virginia creeper. It can be decorative and often kills trees by blocking their sunlight. Hey, if we all had the same tastes/values there would only be one saw in each size, there would be no trade because buyers and sellers would both want the same thing and no difference would exist for that profit the seller sees. Thank goodness we are not all wired alike.


----------



## cantoo

Spent a few hours on the newest log trailer. Looks more like a trailer now. Last 2 pictures are the drive system for the orchard sprayer fan. Should be worth a few bucks to somebody. PTO shafts, pulley drive and a reducer/ multiplier. I mushed up the tank and scrapped it.


----------



## cantoo

Also made a little mistake tonight. My wife called me while I was at work and asked what time I would be home for supper. Like always I said I would be late. And when I got home at 7:30 her sister was here and they were just finishing supper, I was late again. That's when my lovely sister in law said " happy anniversary, supper was good". Damn, and just when I was going to smooth talk her into buying everything I need for my 36" wood splitter project. Oh well, I'll remember next year and make up for it.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

cantoo said:


> Also made a little mistake tonight. My wife called me while I was at work and asked what time I would be home for supper. Like always I said I would be late. And when I got home at 7:30 her sister was here and they were just finishing supper, I was late again. That's when my lovely sister in law said " happy anniversary, supper was good". Damn, and just when I was going to smooth talk her into buying everything I need for my 36" wood splitter project. Oh well, I'll remember next year and make up for it.


Oops!


----------



## Greenthorn

Yep. better to forget her birthday supper, than our anniversary supper.
You have my sympathy.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i scrounged 2 ricks for free on a mowing job guy had some wood he wanted gone and i took it all
its cherry, ash, oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little cutting with the 362 C in the back yard the other day, one Silver Maple and a few Boxelder, nothing big. That soft hardwood sure makes the 362 look strong, and the square file chain takes out some nice chips. Stacked them on a couple of drainage pipes I had left over from a project, they will be next year's firewood.

On Friday I will be up near Albany, cutting with SVK.


----------



## MustangMike

Did a 38 mi bike ride today, there were 6 of us, including some friends I had not ridden with in years. It was an exhilarating ride! It included long never ending up hills, and some shorter very steep up hills, and some long winding descents and some very steep descents.

I broke 50 MPH on two separate downhills, and some of the twistier descents were even more exhilarating at 40 plus MPH! I loved it, was a nice ride, and good to see old friends!


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> Did a 38 mi bike ride today, there were 6 of us, including some friends I had not ridden with in years. It was an exhilarating ride! It included long never ending up hills, and some shorter very steep up hills, and some long winding descents and some very steep descents.
> 
> I broke 50 MPH on two separate downhills, and some of the twistier descents were even more exhilarating at 40 plus MPH! I loved it, was a nice ride, and good to see old friends!




Theres nothing quite like a good road bike ride, although I haven't been on one for a couple years myself. I remember the first time I rode my cousin's trek, I felt like I was lance himself, back when being lance was enviable. Haha. That thing felt like a rocket compard to my 29er MTB. I miss riding.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Mike:
I just luv the look of those chips from the square cut chain.
I did order out a loop on one of my chain orders, took it outof the box, shook my head.
I'd never be able to sharpen that chain. Have enough trouble with a round ground.
I tried all those sharpening aids and the only one that worked for me was the File o Plate.
What works for me? Glove on the left hand to hold the tooth and free hand the file.
The only time I use the grinder is when I rock the chain of find a nail or get sucked into sharpening somebody elses
ugly. Some are realy ugly, half the time I'll spin up a new loop, saves time and effort and I get an "atta boy". You did a good job, saw cuts almost like new. I get paid in free wood. He he
I maybe old but I ain't stupid.
Yah, just dump it over next to that pile of Pine.
I shure wish I had a mill, got some White Pine that would make some nice paneling.

Wish in one hand and spit in the other, what do you have?


----------



## Marshy

cantoo said:


> Spent a few hours on the newest log trailer. Looks more like a trailer now. Last 2 pictures are the drive system for the orchard sprayer fan. Should be worth a few bucks to somebody. PTO shafts, pulley drive and a reducer/ multiplier. I mushed up the tank and scrapped it.
> View attachment 437329
> View attachment 437330
> View attachment 437331
> View attachment 437332
> View attachment 437333


Frame looks like it's in goo shape. It would be nice to get some more ground clearances. It looks like you can already adjust the spindle to get more clearance though. I'd look into unbolting that cross member and flipping it over to get those adjustable spindles to give double the ground clearance.


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Finally got to use the 36" bar on the 660 today. The church has this red oak laying beside the soccer field project. It amazes me how much easier it is to cut a big trunk up with this saw, I love it! Just set it up there and let it eat, forget about that whittlin every single cut clear around. I've noticed that people always take the easy stuff and the big old trunks are what are ripe for the picking around here at least. That and pine, Lord knows I've got enough of that on my own property.




Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really really dislike how a 36" bar disrupted the handling on my 394. 

32" was tits. 36" not so much for me. 

I took the brand new 36" Total off and put the old well used 32" back on. I'm happy again.

Anyways, awesome score!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> Looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really really dislike how a 36" bar disrupted the handling on my 394.
> 
> 32" was tits. 36" not so much for me.
> 
> I took the brand new 36" Total off and put the old well used 32" back on. I'm happy again.
> 
> Anyways, awesome score!!!!!!!



You know just handling the saw with the 36 I was concerned it would be too nose heavy, the 24" bar feels real nice to me, but I liked having that little bit of nose weight workin in my favor when I had the whole bar buried. It made me feel warm and fuzzy all over.


----------



## benp

With the 36" bar, my 394 just didn't get used. For me, it just wrecked the versatility of the saw when it had the 32". If I was bucking 4' diameter tress all day, then I see the point and deal with it. But I use the 394 in situations from a 50cc limbing saw to bucking trees to burying the bar in 10 logs at once in the firewood pile.

I slapped a 28" I had lying around on one of the 7900's and used the heck outta that. In place of the 32" 394.

I went down to KY in May to visit my folks and my dad told me to bring a saw. I threw the 32" back on the 394 and raised hell in the holler. Even had one neighbor come over wondering what the noise was that was disrupting his television show.

He sat back on a stump and just shook his head. He said "Ben, I expected no less from you when your dad told me you were bringing a saw down."


----------



## MustangMike

wudpirat said:


> Hey Mike:
> I just luv the look of those chips from the square cut chain.
> I did order out a loop on one of my chain orders, took it outof the box, shook my head.
> I'd never be able to sharpen that chain. Have enough trouble with a round ground.
> I tried all those sharpening aids and the only one that worked for me was the File o Plate.
> What works for me? Glove on the left hand to hold the tooth and free hand the file.
> The only time I use the grinder is when I rock the chain of find a nail or get sucked into sharpening somebody elses
> ugly. Some are realy ugly, half the time I'll spin up a new loop, saves time and effort and I get an "atta boy". You did a good job, saw cuts almost like new. I get paid in free wood. He he
> I maybe old but I ain't stupid.
> Yah, just dump it over next to that pile of Pine.
> I shure wish I had a mill, got some White Pine that would make some nice paneling.
> 
> Wish in one hand and spit in the other, what do you have?




Give that square file a try! You don't live too far away from what I remember, I can come over and show you how to sharpen it. I can do it just as fast as round file, but you have to pay attention to that corner, always.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Give that square file a try! You don't live too far away from what I remember, I can come over and show you how to sharpen it. I can do it just as fast as round file, but you have to pay attention to that corner, always.


Cough, if you are giving live demo lessons, Northern MN isn't too far away as the crow flies.

Let you dive into a wood pile that will maim you, take you for a ride in something that is fast but shouldn't be, and hit a top notch dive resort bar. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> With the 36" bar, my 394 just didn't get used. For me, it just wrecked the versatility of the saw when it had the 32". If I was bucking 4' diameter tress all day, then I see the point and deal with it. But I use the 394 in situations from a 50cc limbing saw to bucking trees to burying the bar in 10 logs at once in the firewood pile.
> 
> I slapped a 28" I had lying around on one of the 7900's and used the heck outta that. In place of the 32" 394.
> 
> I went down to KY in May to visit my folks and my dad told me to bring a saw. I threw the 32" back on the 394 and raised hell in the holler. Even had one neighbor come over wondering what the noise was that was disrupting his television show.
> 
> He sat back on a stump and just shook his head. He said "Ben, I expected no less from you when your dad told me you were bringing a saw down."




Haha, that's what I'm talking about. The wow factor of a big saw is half the fun. I see your point exactly though, If I had to run just one saw, it would have to be a shorter bar setup for sure, but given a choice the 310 is usally close at hand with a 16" bar for limbing and whatnot. I was pleasantly surprised with the 24" bar on the 660 for limbing too though, dont have to bend over near as far with a longer bar, provided you can keep from cutting your leg off in the process. I'll be happy to never out just how well those chainsaw chaps work.


----------



## Bullvi22

Didn't scrounge any wood today, but I did pick up a couple wood related items. Bought a toolbox to haul the saws and whatall in at the local tractor supply. The guy that helped me carry it out said, "I see you got a chunk of wood here, you want some pallets?" I said I'd be happy to take a look at what he had, I wasn't too interested in all the cut up pallet wood, but I did score these two nice long pallets for stacking. May go back for some kindling wood though, if the occasion calls for it sooner or later.




Gratuitous new toolbox pic


----------



## MustangMike

Took the wife and dogs for a hike up South Mt Beacon this morning. It is the highest Mtn between the Catskills and the ocean. It was my first time there since they restored and opened the Fire Tower.

The pictures do not do the views justice, I could see the NYC skyline, but not in the pics, sorry!


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Haha, that's what I'm talking about. The wow factor of a big saw is half the fun. I see your point exactly though, If I had to run just one saw, it would have to be a shorter bar setup for sure, but given a choice the 310 is usally close at hand with a 16" bar for limbing and whatnot. I was pleasantly surprised with the 24" bar on the 660 for limbing too though, dont have to bend over near as far with a longer bar, provided you can keep from cutting your leg off in the process. I'll be happy to never out just how well those chainsaw chaps work.



In my experience....just mine....small saws scare the crap outta me. 

My 510 with an 18" bar has tried to eat my a*s more than the others with the bigger bars. 

Less mass on the end. 

The big bars hit something and it is like "Fine.....I'll come up a bit."

Small bars.....Sh&t......"I am going to eat your ass. "

No way I could ever run a top handle. None. To me, the physics are waaaay all wrong and too conducive for a self maiming.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Took the wife and dogs for a hike up South Mt Beacon this morning. It is the highest Mtn between the Catskills and the ocean. It was my first time there since they restored and opened the Fire Tower.
> 
> The pictures do not do the views justice, I could see the NYC skyline, but not in the pics, sorry!




Awesome!!!!

You live in pretty New York. 

Reminds me of the first time I went to a rodeo near Lake George and the air was sweet from the Pines.

It reminded me of Norther MN.


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> Took the wife and dogs for a hike up South Mt Beacon this morning. It is the highest Mtn between the Catskills and the ocean. It was my first time there since they restored and opened the Fire Tower.
> 
> The pictures do not do the views justice, I could see the NYC skyline, but not in the pics, sorry!



Looks like my kind of day mike, my wife and I just rode Cass Scenic Railroad on the 4th and you could see the Seneca fire tower in the distance. The next day when we got home it was on the front page of the paper, they just opened it up for renting overnight, sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> In my experience....just mine....small saws scare the crap outta me.
> 
> My 510 with an 18" bar has tried to eat my a*s more than the others with the bigger bars.
> 
> Less mass on the end.
> 
> The big bars hit something and it is like "Fine.....I'll come up a bit."
> 
> Small bars.....Sh&t......"I am going to eat your ass. "
> 
> No way I could ever run a top handle. None. To me, the physics are waaaay all wrong and too conducive for a self maiming.



I always kind of assumed that a bigger saw would be more dangerous, but after running one awhile I definitely see your point. To me I think going back to the little saw I tend not to be quite as scared of it after running the big one. I'd lay money that 142 would be the most likely to get me hurt for that very reason.


----------



## benp

Leave the 24" on your 660. 

I would go bigger but if you like it....PFFT

That thing has to be like a laser through wood.

A 24"on my 7900's is ridiculous through wood.


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> I always kind of assumed that a bigger saw would be more dangerous, but after running one awhile I definitely see your point. To me I think going back to the little saw I tend not to be quite as scared of it after running the big one. I'd lay money that 142 would be the most likely to get me hurt for that very reason.



Upon further Booker's induced pontification.......

If I could have one saw out of my "fleet" of 4....lol....It would be @mweba 's 394.

There is nothing it can't do well.

The line for that thing is as long as the line for my Springfield TRP if I kick out unexpected.

My dad took some video of when I was bucking his trees up when I was there. If he sends it I'll post it up here.


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> Upon further Booker's induced pontification.......
> 
> If I could have one saw out of my "fleet" of 4....lol....It would be @mweba 's 394.
> 
> There is nothing it can't do well.
> 
> The line for that thing is as long as the line for my Springfield TRP if I kick out unexpected.
> 
> My dad took some video of when I was bucking his trees up when I was there. If he sends it I'll post it up here.



Cool, I'd be interested to see it. Yea the it pulls the 24 really well as you would imagine, it feels about right to me. I bought the 36 half out if novelty back in the spring, never had a use for it until this week. Glad I got it though!


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Cool, I'd be interested to see it. Yea the it pulls the 24 really well as you would imagine, it feels about right to me. I bought the 36 half out if novelty back in the spring, never had a use for it until this week. Glad I got it though!



There will always be some point where a big bar comes in handy. Good on you for speculating.


----------



## benp

Well, Dad sent the video. Not as impressive as it felt.....lol.

It was hot and I was shot. This woodtick does not like 90 degree temps and humidity.

ETA - looks like I'm having a little trouble getting that to work. I'll work on it.

Well lets try this.


A little Fiskars love too. Breaking in my Dad's new X27.




Man it was hot.


----------



## zogger

The boss's friend, the bucket truck guy,(notice I didn't say arborist..) is supposed to come over and fell that whopper oak in the front yard this weekened. He has no big saw! I think his largest is a 290..five foot diameter tree, he is going to get a homerenter stihl 390/391 and put a big bar on it. I did *not* volunteer nuthin on this job, but I'll have something big ready to rock just in case. I would have done it for free, but no one asked me. So, the dude making hundreds, whatever he is charging, can go get his own saw. I told him for stihl he should look at at least the 461 with at least a 32 inch bar..oh no, that's too expensive...OK fine..We'll see how he and his crew do on this. I sure will have plenty to cut up though once they are done, man, this tree has some serious mass to it. Ya, I'll take some pics.


----------



## blades

That's the kind of playground my 084+42" is reserved for. 122cc & 404 buzzing .


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> Well, Dad sent the video. Not as impressive as it felt.....lol.
> 
> It was hot and I was shot. This woodtick does not like 90 degree temps and humidity.
> 
> ETA - looks like I'm having a little trouble getting that to work. I'll work on it.
> 
> Well lets try this.
> 
> 
> A little Fiskars love too. Breaking in my Dad's new X27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it was hot.




Nice! That 394 cut through that stuff like a hot knife through butter, that's what I'm talking bout!

I don't mind a little hand splitting now and then, but it's definitely a task better suited to cold weather, I'll use the handy speeco in the hot weather!


----------



## benp

This was all wood for my parent's firepit. 

At home all I use is the Fiskars or noodling the stubborn ones.


----------



## wudpirat

Bullvi22:
With four Pugs in the house, they must be a handfull.
Or more like a cross between a circus act and a chinese fire drill.
I'm down to one mini poodle and he's 16 yrs old. Hearing is gone and eye sight not much better.
I take him out every couple hours to relieve himself and do a couple laps around the yard.
Hits the water and food bowls and back for a nap. He's trim, not over weight, might get a couple more years.


----------



## Bullvi22

wudpirat said:


> Bullvi22:
> With four Pugs in the house, they must be a handfull.
> Or more like a cross between a circus act and a chinese fire drill.
> I'm down to one mini poodle and he's 16 yrs old. Hearing is gone and eye sight not much better.
> I take him out every couple hours to relieve himself and do a couple laps around the yard.
> Hits the water and food bowls and back for a nap. He's trim, not over weight, might get a couple more years.



Haha, you have no idea. Sometimes I think it's their house, my wife and I just sleep there. As soon as I hit the couch, I have 2, 3 or all four on top of me licking and stomping and fighting. It's nonstop entertainment, that's for sure


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Haha, you have no idea. Sometimes I think it's their house, my wife and I just sleep there. As soon as I hit the couch, I have 2, 3 or all four on top of me licking and stomping and fighting. It's nonstop entertainment, that's for sure



I can just envision that mayhem. That's awesome!


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks like everyone has been busy. But I just got back from sitting on the beach. Nice short vacation. Now back to the scrounging.


----------



## blades

nomad_archer said:


> Looks like everyone has been busy. But I just got back from sitting on the beach. Nice short vacation. Now back to the scrounging.


Slacker!


----------



## zogger

Arrgghhh! All they did was get it on the ground, then they drove away. I thought we would all work to clear the road at least, nope, all on me, surprise surprise. No one tells me ^&^&^&* around here, it's always a surprise. I'm whipped already, not even close to having the road cleared. Gonna go get the tractor see if I can drag some branches out. And they had the big ass winch already set up. I got some pics, post tonight.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Arrgghhh! All they did was get it on the ground, then they drove away. I thought we would all work to clear the road at least, nope, all on me, surprise surprise. No one tells me ^&^&^&* around here, it's always a surprise. I'm whipped already, not even close to having the road cleared. Gonna go get the tractor see if I can drag some branches out. And they had the big ass winch already set up. I got some pics, post tonight.



Damn Zog, 

You need to have a talk with the boss. That's messed up.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey ZOG
Wecome to my world, The Mushroom, kept in the dark and feed BS.
I usually get to the wood after the Jonnie HO saws crap out.
Time for "Big Joe", Dolmar 7900, 32"bar.
The fun ends when its on the ground, now the work begins.

We have a big black cat that look like yours, Solid black, not a white hair on her.
Miss Kitty is very gentle and vocal. Will not use the litter box, has to go outside and she lets you know when.

My Pine scrounge is down to two 36"x20' logs. told the HO I will roll them over to the the property line and get to them later. I have to get some hardwood ready for winter. All Pine just won't cut it.

I also have to build a 8x12 firewood shed to hold another three cord, Firewood goes fast durring a Polar Vortex.

If I don't do it, It don't get done.


----------



## MustangMike

Met SVK and his beautiful family up in the Albany area yesterday, did a full day of cutting at a kids camp before being interrupted by a T Storm.

We dropped a lot of trees and made a lot of chips! Did not count, but I think we dropped over 30 trees, and several of them exceeded the width of the 24" bar. Long ride though, 2 hrs each way, and I brought the ATV with me to help out.

Steve, enjoy the rest of your trip/vacation, and hope you enjoyed the encounter with square file chain! We gave all 4 of my saws a good workout.

Tomorrow I'll be up at my cabin with my friend Harold, he got an unexpected day off from a side job because materials are back ordered.


----------



## zogger

All right! worked to dull chains and absolutely staggering tired. I mean slap dripping dizzy. ha! Dang around...200 degrees with the heat humility index, felt like it anyway. About out of mix, too. Used the 346xp and 371xp today, got the road cleared, just cut and cut and cut and chunk the rounds to either side. Once I get to the main trunk I'll use the poulan 505 and my 3 foot bar, got three loops for that one..lotta cutters, 115.... Just went and bush hogged a space to dump rounds, near where they will go in to the all oak stacks area.Here are some pics, showing tree with a guy doing the face cut then you can see the wire rope going way back to the big truck and big winch. They were fast, got to give them credit. Zero PPE, but they got it down fast, that winch helped. One of garden goddess before I started cutting big branches, you can see the scale, this thing is huge...when the same guys first trimmed the branches, I got five cord..that big. Then an after action shot with the road cleared and yours truly about to keel over at the end,,hahahah!


----------



## Philbert

Big tree.

Philbert


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> All right! worked to dull chains and absolutely staggering tired. I mean slap dripping dizzy. ha! Dang around...200 degrees with the heat humility index, felt like it anyway. About out of mix, too. Used the 346xp and 371xp today, got the road cleared, just cut and cut and cut and chunk the rounds to either side. Once I get to the main trunk I'll use the poulan 505 and my 3 foot bar, got three loops for that one..lotta cutters, 115.... Just went and bush hogged a space to dump rounds, near where they will go in to the all oak stacks area.Here are some pics, showing tree with a guy doing the face cut then you can see the wire rope going way back to the big truck and big winch. They were fast, got to give them credit. Zero PPE, but they got it down fast, that winch helped. One of garden goddess before I started cutting big branches, you can see the scale, this thing is huge...when the same guys first trimmed the branches, I got five cord..that big. Then an after action shot with the road cleared and yours truly about to keel over at the end,,hahahah!


Jeez, what a tree!! Nice work Zoggs. Lots and lots of wood there.


----------



## Bullvi22

Did a little "scrounging" today, not this years firewood, but the church was wanting this chinese chestnut and cedar taken down. My cousin was kind enough to lend a hand today, he worked his hiney off for the fun of it. Couldn't have done it without him. Me being the green firewood hack that I am, not the arborist/feller/stihlmaster I aspire to be, a 12k lb winch line was used with the Ford pulling, just in case . Contrary to that bottom picture, I did have and use my chaps, just in case there be any safety nuts among us .

Very happy with the days work, Now just to figure out how to get that cedar log milled up, it was 18" in diameter around chest high, I would like to make some projects out of the cedar. We'll see! Time for a steak!


----------



## Bullvi22

zogger said:


> All right! worked to dull chains and absolutely staggering tired. I mean slap dripping dizzy. ha! Dang around...200 degrees with the heat humility index, felt like it anyway. About out of mix, too. Used the 346xp and 371xp today, got the road cleared, just cut and cut and cut and chunk the rounds to either side. Once I get to the main trunk I'll use the poulan 505 and my 3 foot bar, got three loops for that one..lotta cutters, 115.... Just went and bush hogged a space to dump rounds, near where they will go in to the all oak stacks area.Here are some pics, showing tree with a guy doing the face cut then you can see the wire rope going way back to the big truck and big winch. They were fast, got to give them credit. Zero PPE, but they got it down fast, that winch helped. One of garden goddess before I started cutting big branches, you can see the scale, this thing is huge...when the same guys first trimmed the branches, I got five cord..that big. Then an after action shot with the road cleared and yours truly about to keel over at the end,,hahahah!




Thats awesome! I love everything about those pics


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> All right! worked to dull chains and absolutely staggering tired. I mean slap dripping dizzy. ha! Dang around...200 degrees with the heat humility index, felt like it anyway. About out of mix, too. Used the 346xp and 371xp today, got the road cleared, just cut and cut and cut and chunk the rounds to either side. Once I get to the main trunk I'll use the poulan 505 and my 3 foot bar, got three loops for that one..lotta cutters, 115.... Just went and bush hogged a space to dump rounds, near where they will go in to the all oak stacks area.Here are some pics, showing tree with a guy doing the face cut then you can see the wire rope going way back to the big truck and big winch. They were fast, got to give them credit. Zero PPE, but they got it down fast, that winch helped. One of garden goddess before I started cutting big branches, you can see the scale, this thing is huge...when the same guys first trimmed the branches, I got five cord..that big. Then an after action shot with the road cleared and yours truly about to keel over at the end,,hahahah!



Holy COW Zog!!!!!

That tree is massive!!!

That should keep you in wood for a while that's for sure....and busy.

Fricken bummer that they just dumped it and beat feet. That stinks.

Anyways....good score.


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Did a little "scrounging" today, not this years firewood, but the church was wanting this chinese chestnut and cedar taken down. My cousin was kind enough to lend a hand today, he worked his hiney off for the fun of it. Couldn't have done it without him. Me being the green firewood hack that I am, not the arborist/feller/stihlmaster I aspire to be, a 12k lb winch line was used with the Ford pulling, just in case . Contrary to that bottom picture, I did have and use my chaps, just in case there be any safety nuts among us .
> 
> Very happy with the days work, Now just to figure out how to get that cedar log milled up, it was 18" in diameter around chest high, I would like to make some projects out of the cedar. We'll see! Time for a steak!



Awesome!!!!!


----------



## zogger

Bullvi22 said:


> Did a little "scrounging" today, not this years firewood, but the church was wanting this chinese chestnut and cedar taken down. My cousin was kind enough to lend a hand today, he worked his hiney off for the fun of it. Couldn't have done it without him. Me being the green firewood hack that I am, not the arborist/feller/stihlmaster I aspire to be, a 12k lb winch line was used with the Ford pulling, just in case . Contrary to that bottom picture, I did have and use my chaps, just in case there be any safety nuts among us .
> 
> Very happy with the days work, Now just to figure out how to get that cedar log milled up, it was 18" in diameter around chest high, I would like to make some projects out of the cedar. We'll see! Time for a steak!



Pretty trees! The little cedar branches with the leaves maybe scatter around a doghouse area, helps with keeping fleas and ticks away..supposedly. Once dried completely bust them up for kindling, cedar is amazing stuff, one of my fav trees.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Big tree.
> 
> Philbert


Long time ago when it was intact, I laid something, forget now, up against the trunk, a known measure, then worked out with a distance shot how big. It started out at 95 foot tall, 110 foot spread, trunk is five foot or so DBH. Maybe I will count the rings and see if it has been around from the civil war or not.


----------



## MustangMike

Zog, if you already stated and I missed it, my apologies, but is that a White Oak?


----------



## JustJeff

Wow! Looks like everyone has had some good scrounging. I have been working on a chicken coop I scrounged. Not firewood but a free scrounge nonetheless. Got my husqvarna 570 back from the shop today and was uber excited. Noodled some rounds I had here for about 5 minutes and it was great.... Then rattle rattle clank. Quit. 
I shake my head.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Zog, if you already stated and I missed it, my apologies, but is that a White Oak?



No, it was a red oak. After the tornado took a branch off another big oak here some big years back and smashed the house, the boss hasn't liked any big trees around structures. He hired those guys to trim it, but they took so much off it croaked.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> Wow! Looks like everyone has had some good scrounging. I have been working on a chicken coop I scrounged. Not firewood but a free scrounge nonetheless. Got my husqvarna 570 back from the shop today and was uber excited. Noodled some rounds I had here for about 5 minutes and it was great.... Then rattle rattle clank. Quit.
> I shake my head.



Oh man, sucks on the saw..cool beans on the coop!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Met SVK and his beautiful family up in the Albany area yesterday, did a full day of cutting at a kids camp before being interrupted by a T Storm.
> 
> We dropped a lot of trees and made a lot of chips! Did not count, but I think we dropped over 30 trees, and several of them exceeded the width of the 24" bar. Long ride though, 2 hrs each way, and I brought the ATV with me to help out.
> 
> Steve, enjoy the rest of your trip/vacation, and hope you enjoyed the encounter with square file chain! We gave all 4 of my saws a good workout.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be up at my cabin with my friend Harold, he got an unexpected day off from a side job because materials are back ordered.


Until yesterday I had no need for a modded 70cc saw. Now I do. 

Again, many thanks for all of the help!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow zog I would love to score a scrounge like that. Heck of a tree


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Wow zog I would love to score a scrounge like that. Heck of a tree



Handy it is in the yard close to the air compressor, tailgate and tools, and refrigerator and shade in the cabin..hehehe the old lady cat loves it, I know she'll be disappointed when it's all cut up. She hasn't had the catness to vertical climb trees much the last few years, but she immediately went way up and sat on a branch once all the noise stopped.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> All right! worked to dull chains and absolutely staggering tired. I mean slap dripping dizzy. ha! Dang around...200 degrees with the heat humility index, felt like it anyway. About out of mix, too. Used the 346xp and 371xp today, got the road cleared, just cut and cut and cut and chunk the rounds to either side. Once I get to the main trunk I'll use the poulan 505 and my 3 foot bar, got three loops for that one..lotta cutters, 115.... Just went and bush hogged a space to dump rounds, near where they will go in to the all oak stacks area.Here are some pics, showing tree with a guy doing the face cut then you can see the wire rope going way back to the big truck and big winch. They were fast, got to give them credit. Zero PPE, but they got it down fast, that winch helped. One of garden goddess before I started cutting big branches, you can see the scale, this thing is huge...when the same guys first trimmed the branches, I got five cord..that big. Then an after action shot with the road cleared and yours truly about to keel over at the end,,hahahah!


Love the picture of you standing up in the tree!


----------



## wudpirat

Nice score ZOG, should keep you and your crew warm for a couple Polar Vortexes.
Man you look beat in that pic. That heat and humidity will pull all the tar out of your rope.
Take her easy, lots of water and just keep pecking away, that tree ain't going anywhere.


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> Nice score ZOG, should keep you and your crew warm for a couple Polar Vortexes.
> Man you look beat in that pic. That heat and humidity will pull all the tar out of your rope.
> Take her easy, lots of water and just keep pecking away, that tree ain't going anywhere.



Ya, mostly I had to hump hard yesterday to get the road cleared. I just moved rounds today with the FEL. Too hot out in the sun to do much. Have to work on my mower now, it just stopped...won't restart. &*^*^*&**^&^ I got a carb rebuild kit already in anticipation, used cheap mowers, knowing they got ethanol borken...junk. I'd get just a new carb but they are 200 bucks! Looked on google a lot, plenty of cheap carbs out there, just not that one, large single piece flojet chokeamatic.


----------



## svk

After 8 hours of running mustangmike's big saws on Friday I was a little sore but not too bad. After 4 hours of running a pole saw yesterday, I'm now aware of a whole group of muscles I never knew I had! It was worth it to help out the camp but man, talk about feel the burn!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> After 4 hours of running a pole saw yesterday, I'm now aware of a whole group of muscles I never knew I had!


I spent about 3 days heavily using my Oregon 40V pole saw, clearing storm damage up near Brainered, MN, last week. And another 3 days using a Jameson manual pole saw (working with someone else's equipment).

I can say that a pole saw is incredibly helpful for this type of work, and I much prefer the powered type. That said, the sectional fiberglass poles offer more height and a lot of flexibility. Also better for use as a hook to pull down 'widow makers', etc. Cut through some surprisingly large limbs with both to free up hanging trees. A sharp chain and a sharp blade really make a difference!

Philbert


----------



## svk

I should have taken a picture of the big maple that was hung. After we got things partially free it was still hanging up by gull darn grape vines so I had to cut all of them too!


----------



## DFK

Dang! That is a big tree.
We may have to change the definition of " Zogger Wood".

Would it be safe to assume that the Hair Cut killed it???

David


----------



## mallardman

Small scrounge. My girlfriend has a flowering crabapple that was dying so my dad and I took it down today. Not much wood but Good burning stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Two 55 gal bags of noodles for fire starter


----------



## BGE541

Any guess as to what kinda wood that is? Its hard... did a cutting comparison in the Echo 620 thread with the Hybrid 555.


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday went up to the cabin with my friend Harold. We put two new windows in the cabin. Everything looked pretty good, except the porky pines were trying to eat my doorway! Luckily, they did not do much damage.

Had a little rain going up, then mostly clear after we were up there, but on the way home massive T storms, was a real light show, and I thought Rte 17 near Liberty was going to get washed out. Traffic was going 15 MPH, but we made it.

A storm had knocked down a Hard Maple that I cut into sections and dragged down to the cabin with the ATV.


----------



## Mike-M

I picked up a little remington 1635 last month for backyard firewood duty. It sure as heck doesnt cut as fast as my 036, but it starts every time lol which has become more important to me. Compared to my other 16" saws, its not *that* slow, and is a couple pounds lighter. Really my only complaint is that the bar oil tank is too small. On gas saws they try to make a tank of oil last about the same as a tank of gas, but on an electric saw they should really make the oil tank bigger, since there is no stopping to refuel.


----------



## Scott8806

BGE541 said:


> Any guess as to what kinda wood that is? Its hard... did a cutting comparison in the Echo 620 thread with the Hybrid 555.


Beech nut


----------



## BGE541

Scott8806 said:


> Beech nut


Thank you, im not good with tree ID but I can cut em lol


----------



## BGE541

Noodled me up some firewood (cause an axe is no where near as fun  )


----------



## nomad_archer

Which saw is that and how many cc's bge. It makes noodling look easy.


----------



## BGE541

nomad_archer said:


> Which saw is that and how many cc's bge. It makes noodling look easy.


Thats the 620PW with 20" bar and chain.  it noodles well. Thanks.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just wondering does the cluch cover ever get plugged up with noodles? My MS271 does regularly if I dont stop frequently to pull the noodles out. The little cs 400 didnt do that when I noodled with it.


----------



## MustangMike

Depending on the wood you are noodling, sometimes you have to clear them, other times the saw will blow them out itself.

You can also buy a chainguard like the ones that come on the R models, and it will clear them more efficiently.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mine get hung up in the hook chain gaurd and that causes them to back up. I am usually noodling oak and the likes with a 20" bar an the bar is just longer the round.


----------



## MustangMike

Oak is very stringy and tough to clear.


----------



## nomad_archer

From what I can find stihl doesnt list a roller chain guard for the 50cc and below pro or farm/ranch homeowner saws. I wonder if one of the others would fit the MS271 with out much fuss.


----------



## JustJeff

BGE541 said:


> Thats the 620PW with 20" bar and chain.  it noodles well. Thanks.


No kidding, that's a noodling machine!


----------



## BGE541

Wood Nazi post: 5469725 said:


> No kidding, that's a noodling machine!


Thank you I like it alot... here is a piece of Pine maybe 80' tall I think about 70% of it is in the photo, used the 555 and it did well, wish the dawgs had more bite into the bark but eh its good for the limbing!


----------



## MustangMike

So how does the 555 compare to the 620???


----------



## BGE541

MustangMike said:


> So how does the 555 compare to the 620???


Honestly, the 555 hybrid is a good saw, but not as good, for me, as the 620. The 555 would make a better small limbing bucking saw as the 620 has way more pulling power, better handle, more aggressive dawgs, better at noodling/discharging saw dust and just stouter then the 555 if that makes sence. I did all the cutting/felling/bucking today with the 555, it is a great saw to have in the 'tool box' but the 620 is my go to.


----------



## MustangMike

The Echo website says the powerhead is 13.7 lbs. Is that accurate? That is more than most other 60 cc saws, and almost as much as a 044.


----------



## BGE541

Haven't weighed it but with bar ready to cut, doesn't feel that much heavier then the 555 and when your in the cut it feels almost lighter cause if feeds better and cuts faster


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Oak is very stringy and tough to clear.



I completely agree. Oak is the best test for noodling that I have found and none of my saws have passed that test. Of course a guy can modify the clutch cover. I have seen some good ideas of such on AS.


----------



## MustangMike

BGE541 said:


> Haven't weighed it but with bar ready to cut, doesn't feel that much heavier then the 555 and when your in the cut it feels almost lighter cause if feeds better and cuts faster




Faster saws always feel lighter!


----------



## zogger

Ran a tank through today, most of that on the ground from it, need to move more rounds before cutting more. Most of what is remaining is 70cc and up size, man, every big branch or two is like a regular tree... I figure a tank a day, as long as it isn't storming, I'll get er done without heat prostration. Bonus pic is the cheerleader squad hehehehe Hey @Philbert, which is oregons 3/8ths full semi chisel that doesn't have extra bumpers? I'm running LGX full chisel and it goes dull way too quick in this dead wood. TIA


----------



## Bullvi22

zogger said:


> Ran a tank through today, most of that on the ground from it, need to move more rounds before cutting more. Most of what is remaining is 70cc and up size, man, every big branch or two is like a regular tree... I figure a tank a day, as long as it isn't storming, I'll get er done without heat prostration. Bonus pic is the cheerleader squad hehehehe Hey @Philbert, which is oregons 3/8ths full semi chisel that doesn't have extra bumpers? I'm running LGX full chisel and it goes dull way too quick in this dead wood. TIA



Thats a man's tree right there.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Hey @Philbert, which is oregons 3/8ths full semi chisel that doesn't have extra bumpers?


Zog,

In 0.050 looks like 72DP and 72AP (skip) - both have bumper drive links, but not not bumper tie straps.

Bailey's Woodland PRO 30 SC (Carlton) would not have any low kickback bumpers.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...in-3-8-x-050/WoodlandPro-30SC-Chainsaw-Chain/

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Bullvi22 said:


> Thats a man's tree right there.



The first day I cut on it, I wanted a manly man stunt double! hahahaha! I have *no* idea why the boss decided the hottest part of the year, plus my busiest with mowing, was a good time to get this tree dropped. Could be because he is around 99% air conditioned, just drives by, drops truck window honks or yells and issues dictates, then back to some other air condo experience. I'm just gonna putz at it in this heat, as long as I keep the road cleared, that's gonna be good enough for this guy. I have just plenty of other duties and projects during the spring summer and fall, winter is my slow time.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Zog,
> 
> In 0.050 looks like 72DP and 72AP (skip) - both have bumper drive links, but not not bumper tie straps.
> 
> Bailey's Woodland PRO 30 SC (Carlton) would not have any low kickback bumpers.
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...in-3-8-x-050/WoodlandPro-30SC-Chainsaw-Chain/
> 
> Philbert


 Thanks, I'll order one of the oregon chains via local husky dealer. They are pretty good to me on prices and stuff, usually get a bit off shelf prices. I'll save the lgx for this winter cutting green trees.


----------



## MustangMike

Zog, dead Oak dulls a chain fast, no lubrication like you get from a green tree. Try some Stihl RS. May cost a bit more, but it will cut fast, and Stihl cutters are a little harder, so it will stay sharp a little longer. May find it is worth the extra $$.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Zog, dead Oak dulls a chain fast, no lubrication like you get from a green tree. Try some Stihl RS. May cost a bit more, but it will cut fast, and Stihl cutters are a little harder, so it will stay sharp a little longer. May find it is worth the extra $$.



I have one loop of that stihl chain for the 36 inch bar already.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Zog, dead Oak dulls a chain fast, no lubrication like you get from a green tree. Try some Stihl RS. May cost a bit more, but it will cut fast, and Stihl cutters are a little harder, so it will stay sharp a little longer. May find it is worth the extra $$.



Oh how I like stihl RS and RM chain. It seems to last forever with my usage and even with my sometimes heavy handed grinding technique after the occasional rock attacks my chain. I sharpened my first loop of oregon chain and then stihl and I could feel the difference with the file. The oregon seems a little softer and easier to push the file through versus the stihl. Just my observations but I like stihl chain especially when my dealer has the buy 2 get one free deal running every fall.


----------



## mainewoods

Pulled off a "scrounge" of sorts with my neighbor. He hunts black bear on the upper part of my woodlot, and offered up the use of his 25 ton splitter in appreciation. I told him it wasn't necessary, but he insisted. Not wanting to "hurt" his feelings, I reluctantly accepted.  Some of this pile IS a scrounge from my 90 year old neighbor on the other side of my woodlot. She had some maple down and asked me if I wanted them, which I happily accepted. My axe handle was broken and the splitter was available, so I figured what the heck, just this once! Famous last words.


----------



## USMC615

mainewoods said:


> Pulled off a "scrounge" of sorts with my neighbor. He hunts black bear on the upper part of my woodlot, and offered up the use of his 25 ton splitter in appreciation. I told him it wasn't necessary, but he insisted. Not wanting to "hurt" his feelings, I reluctantly accepted.  Some of this pile IS a scrounge from my 90 year old neighbor on the other side of my woodlot. She had some maple down and asked me if I wanted them, which I happily accepted. My axe handle was broken and the splitter was available, so I figured what the heck, just this once! Famous last words.
> View attachment 438537


Wow...the motherlode. Nice!!


----------



## MustangMike

Very, Very nice Clint! That otta make those Maine winters a little warmer!

Looks like you also got a little bit of Black Walnut growing in the background.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Pulled off a "scrounge" of sorts with my neighbor. He hunts black bear on the upper part of my woodlot, and offered up the use of his 25 ton splitter in appreciation. I told him it wasn't necessary, but he insisted. Not wanting to "hurt" his feelings, I reluctantly accepted.  Some of this pile IS a scrounge from my 90 year old neighbor on the other side of my woodlot. She had some maple down and asked me if I wanted them, which I happily accepted. My axe handle was broken and the splitter was available, so I figured what the heck, just this once! Famous last words.
> View attachment 438537


That's a lot of wood!


----------



## mainewoods

I don't usually show my firewood because it isn't a true scrounge,but this pile does contain scrounged wood from a neighbor. And a scrounged splitter. It's been keeping me busy lately, especially with the memory of the last 2 winters fresh in my mind, and a very strong El Nino forecast for this winter.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Clint:
Once you use a Hydo splitter, your hooked.
That axe may never get a new handle fitted.


----------



## mainewoods

No walnut around here that I have ever seen,Mike. That big tree in the far background is a red oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe it is Sumac? Not the big tree, in the middle.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> I use the Sawzall with a special pruning blade to get into tight spaces when trimming hedges, etc.
> View attachment 430699



Well, I saw this one today on-line, so I am sharing it as a follow-up to my post above. Not sure if it is 'better' - a reciprocating saw typically has a stroke of 1 to 1-1/2 inches, and it would not really take advantage of the full 7 inch length this blade. And too expensive to use as a 'disposable' blade for cutting roots, etc., like the one posted earlier. Kind of interesting idea though.




Philbert


----------



## dancan

I have to say that Zogger and Clint have put up two of the nicest pics in a while !!!
Awesome pics guys !
All I've got is a Charlie Brown Scrounge reminder pics of the what and why .


----------



## nomad_archer

Thinking it's about time for the beg for wood craigslist ad. Been very slow this year.


----------



## mainewoods

I don't believe I have ever seen a walnut tree Mike, so I thought you were referring to the big tree in the background. You have a good eye! Those are sumac on the right side of the pile. They turn fiery red in the fall and are quite spectacular.


----------



## mainewoods

I don't know Dan, I like your pic's just fine! To me a standing tree looks a lot better than a chunked up bunch of rounds laying on the ground.


----------



## mainewoods

Philbert, I bought a pack of those pruning blades ( cheaper version) and they work excellent. The teeth on them are designed to cut both ways, on the up stroke and the down stroke. I have used them on some pretty good sized splits that were too long for the stove. Worth every penny!


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, this is what Black Walnut looks like. For some reason, there are lots of them near my house.

If you look closely in the first pic, there is a nut in the middle of the pic right between the two trees.

The leaves are very similar to Sumac, but the trees get bigger and the bark is different.


----------



## Bullvi22

A buddy at work asked me to check out his new 271 today, he was afraid it was having some issues with the chain, sure enough the sprocket on the bar is locking up. Hopefully the dealer doesn't give him any trouble on his warranty, I suspect he hasn't put more than a couple tanks through it yet. Sweet little saw though, nice compact saw with good power, although it was a bit of a stretch to noodle oak with it. I worked on my church scrounge a little more, cleaning and piling the brush for the boy scouts to burn this fall. The cedar is bucked up and ready to load, the chestnut is not far behind.


----------



## USMC615

Bullvi22 said:


> A buddy at work asked me to check out his new 271 today, he was afraid it was having some issues with the chain, sure enough the sprocket on the bar is locking up. Hopefully the dealer doesn't give him any trouble on his warranty, I suspect he hasn't put more than a couple tanks through it yet. Sweet little saw though, nice compact saw with good power, although it was a bit of a stretch to noodle oak with it. I worked on my church scrounge a little more, cleaning and piling the brush for the boy scouts to burn this fall. The cedar is bucked up and ready to load, the chestnut is not far behind.


Nice Bull...good on you.


----------



## nomad_archer

The 271 will noodle oak just need to be patient and clear the clutch cover often. Bigger saw would make it easier.


----------



## nomad_archer

I had a different type of scrounge tonight. A new tool store opened by me with factory reconditioned and factory blemished tools. Picked up a rigid roofing nailer, a ryobi router table and a random orbital sander for $165 out the door. I like tools. Almost picked up a ryobi backpack blower at $120 but I think I will go with vminnovations and get a husky.


----------



## spike60

OK, I'll follow Dan's lead and post a pic of what's coming. Hey, it's August 1st; only 2 months or less and we'll be burning. Maybe a little longer down Zogger's way, but for most of us our next fire is closer than the last one was.

This is my woodshed from the back deck. Just a short walk.


----------



## MustangMike

How are you doing Bob? Good to see your posts.

Yea, that is what it looked like all last winter! The good part is there seem to be a lot fewer deer ticks this year, and they are the ones with Lyme. Still see some of the larger dog ticks, but not many of them either, but I will take winter like that if it reduces deer tick #s.


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> How are you doing Bob? Good to see your posts.



Yeah Mike. I gotta get back to my "saw life" and get away from these dang lawnmowers.


----------



## MustangMike

I did some volunteer chainsaw work at my Fish & Game club yesterday. Our property borders a bike trail and a lot of blow downs on the fence. Also lowered a couple of stumps and took down a small dead Elm over hanging the parking lot.

You have to be extremely careful cutting logs off a fence, it can result in extreme kickback, and the wood and/or the fence often kick back at you. Also sometimes had to stand on a rock or log and reach over, got to be real careful when doing that.

Fortunately, all went well. I know you guys like pics, so here you go (not all of them, but enough).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I did some volunteer chainsaw work at my Fish & Game club yesterday. Our property borders a bike trail and a lot of blow downs on the fence. Also lowered a couple of stumps and took down a small dead Elm over hanging the parking lot.
> 
> You have to be extremely careful cutting logs off a fence, it can result in extreme kickback, and the wood and/or the fence often kick back at you. Also sometimes had to stand on a rock or log and reach over, got to be real careful when doing that.
> 
> Fortunately, all went well. I know you guys like pics, so here you go (not all of them, but enough).


Your saws be like "I thought you said we were going to cut WOOD today??!!" I'm assuming the 362 saw most action?


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, I just brought the 2 saws with the 20" bars, because I can strap them down inside the ATV rack. All the wood removal along the fence was done with the 362 (because it is lighter), and the stock 044 was used to remove the two stumps and drop the Elm tree. The Red Maple stump was only about 18", so no problem, but the Ash stump was about 26", so I wished I had on of my 24" bars for that, but I got it done.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> . . . a lot of blow downs on the fence.


Helps if you can gt to both sides of the fence. I assume that your neighbors would be OK with that.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I just worked from our side of the fence. In places, the other side is NYC-DEP and along the bike path it is the County. I'll tell you right now, you don't want to try to deal with either one.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I just worked from our side of the fence. In places, the other side is NYC-DEP and along the bike path it is the County. I'll tell you right now, you don't want to try to deal with either one.



that's why every boy needs a belt fed....


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> OK, I'll follow Dan's lead and post a pic of what's coming. Hey, it's August 1st; only 2 months or less and we'll be burning. Maybe a little longer down Zogger's way, but for most of us our next fire is closer than the last one was.
> 
> This is my woodshed from the back deck. Just a short walk.



I'm looking forward to it. Got beaucoups and plentys of BTUs stashed up. Don't know what happened, but this year the heat is kikin my buttinski hard. Normally if I just slow down and be sensible I can hack it, but this summer is just different. Still getting stuff done, but geez. The mowing is still nutso insane here, even with recent lack of rain. My own personal yard is still twice a week, and lost control of weeds in the garden. Oh well, been on a hoss tradin kik, might have some news by next week, see if my hardware scrounge abilities are still good.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I just worked from our side of the fence.


In that case, a pole saw helps!

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

Possible upcoming scrounge. Have a few details to workout still. It's in the middle of a school so it has to be brought out through the school. 100 ft Beech tree 32 dbh at 8ft. Has a twist to it though, may show up in pic.


----------



## stihly dan

someone else will drop, buck, and bring outside. I have to load, haul, split and stack. should be around 2 1/2 cord.


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> someone else will drop, buck, and bring outside. I have to load, haul, split and stack. should be around 2 1/2 cord.



Good luck splittin that honker, that's a lot more than a little twist! Beech is great wood though, I bet you and the cutters find some old..stuff..in the tree.


----------



## zogger

OK, for a whole week now I been looking at those upper limbs on the tree...it was getting to me, worse than riding the rodeo donkey..Was sharpening chains on the porch and becoming obsessed..kept glancing over...I HADZ TO DO IT! Climbed up that sucker as far as I could..note to guys thinking of become arborists, rubber farmer boots are NOT COOL to climb in..HAHAHAHAHA should have gone and dug my boat shoes out.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> OK, for a whole week now I been looking at those upper limbs on the tree...it was getting to me, worse than riding the rodeo donkey..Was sharpening chains on the porch and becoming obsessed..kept glancing over...I HADZ TO DO IT! Climbed up that sucker as far as I could..note to guys thinking of become arborists, rubber farmer boots are NOT COOL to climb in..HAHAHAHAHA should have gone and dug my boat shoes out.


Love the selfie!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I had a different type of scrounge tonight. A new tool store opened by me with factory reconditioned and factory blemished tools. Picked up a rigid roofing nailer, a ryobi router table and a random orbital sander for $165 out the door. I like tools. Almost picked up a ryobi backpack blower at $120 but I think I will go with vminnovations and get a husky.


thought of you when i saw this NA. it's over in you neck of the woods.
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5151855898.html


----------



## farmer steve

since you all LOVE pics.................... the camp ground where i sell produce had their annual tractor show yesterday and when i closed up i had to go find out what the hideous whining was.




the table was on a track and you slide the log into the blade. the guy gave me a dirty look when i told him he was cheating using half rotten sycamore.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Love the selfie!



I'm just glad it wasn't a selfie of a "hey, ya'all, watch this"! hehehehehe


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> thought of you when i saw this NA. it's over in you neck of the woods.
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5151855898.html


Nice find. Are the 036 saws 60cc? 

On a side note the factory reconditioned outlet is going to cost me some $$ over time. Went back today to look to see what I missed. Well I ended up with the back pack blower for $119 it is more than I need and is a "certified preowned" which means it was a customer return from a big box. Anyway I don't have a ton of leaves but enough to use a blower. Picked up a router for the router table as well. The wife got some things as well. Overall a good day and a handy store since I like a good deal. Bonus is the get Milwaukee stuff around the holidays and I need some more cordless stuff.


----------



## farmer steve

[QUOTE="nomad_archer, post: 5476526, member: 115985"]Nice find. Are the 036 saws 60cc? 

On a side note the factory reconditioned outlet is going to cost me some $$ over time. Went back today to look to see what I missed. Well I ended up with the back pack blower for $119 it is more than I need and is a "certified preowned" which means it was a customer return from a big box. Anyway I don't have a ton of leaves but enough to use a blower. Picked up a router for the router table as well. The wife got some things as well. Overall a good day and a handy store since I like a good deal. Bonus is the get Milwaukee stuff around the holidays and I need some more cordless stuff.[/QUOTE]
http://caseywise.com/?p=3790 here's specs on stihl saws. the 036 is rated at 61.5 cc.


----------



## dancan

Tread Derail Warning !!!!!
It was close to 85* here today so the wife and I high tailed it to the beach 
Secret beach that is 







Spain is that way .






West Coast is that way .






Once we got passed the rocks I scrounged up some supper 






It was a great day up here with big big skies 
I thot I'd show you Inlanders what us Coasters have to put up with at times .

It cooled down to 70* after supper so off to the woodpile I went to work off the surf and turf LOL











The 361 is a real smooth saw , the 034super and the o36/360 might have a bit more grunt but not as smooth or fuel efficient but all of those saws are well worth their salt and will earn their keep but as always YMMV LOL


----------



## Marine5068

farmer steve said:


> since you all LOVE pics.................... the camp ground where i sell produce had their annual tractor show yesterday and when i closed up i had to go find out what the hideous whining was.
> 
> View attachment 439004
> View attachment 439005
> View attachment 439006
> the table was on a track and you slide the log into the blade. the guy gave me a dirty look when i told him he was cheating using half rotten sycamore.


Ya, and doesn't look like he's being very safe either. He has no hearing protection or 'safety' glasses or even gloves on for that matter. 
Blade looks really rusty and probably not sharpened so he would never cut through fresh hardwood with it anyway. What a goofball.


----------



## Marine5068

stihly dan said:


> Possible upcoming scrounge. Have a few details to workout still. It's in the middle of a school so it has to be brought out through the school. 100 ft Beech tree 32 dbh at 8ft. Has a twist to it though, may show up in pic.


We've got Beech around us too, but I never see it show up as firewood. 
Sorry Zogger, but that tree is 60ft at best....just going by the entrance door way in the background I mean.
Good pics of it though. Like 'em.
Cool selfie too.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Tread Derail Warning !!!!!
> It was close to 85* here today so the wife and I high tailed it to the beach
> Secret beach that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain is that way .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast is that way .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we got passed the rocks I scrounged up some supper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day up here with big big skies
> I thot I'd show you Inlanders what us Coasters have to put up with at times .
> 
> It cooled down to 70* after supper so off to the woodpile I went to work off the surf and turf LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 361 is a real smooth saw , the 034super and the o36/360 might have a bit more grunt but not as smooth or fuel efficient but all of those saws are well worth their salt and will earn their keep but as always YMMV LOL


Beautiful places and pictures as always Dancan.
I remember digging clams near Miramichi Park with my relatives on Mom's side from the New Brunswick Richibucto/ Rexton area. Where do you guys live in Nova Scotia and what kind of wood are we talking in that wood pile photo of yours?


----------



## dancan

I'm in Halifax , them truckloads of selling wood came in from the Annapolis Valley , mainly maple and birch with a bit of ash and oak .






Action pic of the "Splittah" , good kid and not afraid to work 
We're gonna try and keep track of fuel usage so we'll know the costs of the operation , 12 tanks in the 026's and 6 in the 361's so far and we have a dedicated 20l gas can for the splitters .
I'm blocking all the bigger stuff for now and throwing the small stuff off to the side to cut up with the Japa later .


----------



## nomad_archer

Tree service responded to my cl ad today. It's the easiest scrounge yet. I got two loads all cut to length or close enough. Didn't have to fire up the saws.

Here is one load.


----------



## nomad_archer

Had one casualty today. The bearing buddy checked out on the way home. I need get a new one on asap so I can finish out scrounging season. I guess I will need to get around to replacing the bearings and seals after I get 4 more loads and back up to being a year ahead.

How it was 





What a mess


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Had one casualty today. The bearing buddy checked out on the way home. I need get a new one on asap so I can finish out scrounging season. I guess I will need to get around to replacing the bearings and seals after I get 4 more loads and back up to being a year ahead.
> 
> How it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess


I've had that happen a few times over the years. Still beats hand packing them!


----------



## cus_deluxe

scored some nice beech from a blowdown. Actually was on the property of the neighbor of some people i work for. A few emails and i got paid to make firewood .


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I've had that happen a few times over the years. Still beats hand packing them!



No kidding. Repacking does not seem like any fun. I have never had to repack a bearing but I am replacing the existing bearings so I will be learning. Thank you google and youtube. I picked up a cheap grease cap at the hardware store this morning to get me by until I replace the bearings and seals this fall. Thank goodness this home made trailer uses standard sized 1.98 caps on the axle. When I do the bearings I will be putting bearing buddies back on.


----------



## MustangMike

Now, almost everything has sealed bearings, but back in the day, it was a routine to do your front breaks and repack your wheel bearings with grease. Wheel bearing grease is messy stuff that does not like to come off your hands, and we did not use rubber gloves back then, no one did. Learning how to adjust the tightness just right was the key to success.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm not going to lie but I was surprised when the drive shafts on my truck had grease fittings. I hadn't had to do one of those since I got rid of my 89 olds.


----------



## Eagleknight

nomad_archer said:


> Tree service responded to my cl ad today. It's the easiest scrounge yet. I got two loads all cut to length or close enough. Didn't have to fire up the saws.
> 
> Here is one load.


Did you post as paying or looking for free wood. Were you targeting tree service specifically?


----------



## nomad_archer

Not giving away all the secrets. But you have a PM.


----------



## Oldman47

Maybe I'm a bit dense but what is the big deal repacking a bearing. It takes all of about 15 minutes including the time to jack it up and get the weight off the bearing. Yes, I am definitely old school but I have repacked many bearings for myself in my lifetime. As Mustang Mike said, it used be routine to repack the front on any typical car. I always did mine every 50,000 miles or so.


----------



## USMC615

Here's a scrounge fellas that I literally had to just walk to...one of my brothers helping a friend of his clear some of his 60 plus acres to give more grazing/eating area for his cows and goats. Brothers friend told me take any and all of it...it's all oak and hickory. Every bit of it. I think I'll take it all, Lol.

I'm gonna take the SuperSplit HD and my 20-ton Dual Split, bust what needs to be busted at his property, get him a little stacked for the upcoming winter on his back porch, and haul the rest home.

Pile is about 7 feet high in the center, 25 feet long, about 18 feet in depth. I'm all in on this one guys, and split and stack for the owner a little bit, for the trade-off in a little sweat for heat?? Absolutely. It can't get much more gravy than this. And they've only just begun to lay the hardwoods down and start clearing.





















Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

USMC615 said:


> Here's a scrounge fellas that I literally had to just walk to...one of my brothers helping a friend of his clear some of his 60 plus acres to give more grazing/eating area for his cows and goats. Brothers friend told me take any and all of it...it's all oak and hickory. Every bit of it. I think I'll take it all, Lol.
> 
> I'm gonna take the SuperSplit HD and my 20-ton Dual Split, bust what needs to be busted at his property, get him a little stacked for the upcoming winter on his back porch, and haul the rest home.
> 
> Pile is about 7 feet high in the center, 25 feet long, about 18 feet in depth. I'm all in on this one guys, and split and stack for the owner a little bit, for the trade-off in a little sweat for heat?? Absolutely. It can't get much more gravy than this. And they've only just begun to lay the hardwoods down and start clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


Yeah, you pretty much suck! Lol.


----------



## Marshy

USMC615 said:


> Here's a scrounge fellas that I literally had to just walk to...one of my brothers helping a friend of his clear some of his 60 plus acres to give more grazing/eating area for his cows and goats. Brothers friend told me take any and all of it...it's all oak and hickory. Every bit of it. I think I'll take it all, Lol.
> 
> I'm gonna take the SuperSplit HD and my 20-ton Dual Split, bust what needs to be busted at his property, get him a little stacked for the upcoming winter on his back porch, and haul the rest home.
> 
> Pile is about 7 feet high in the center, 25 feet long, about 18 feet in depth. I'm all in on this one guys, and split and stack for the owner a little bit, for the trade-off in a little sweat for heat?? Absolutely. It can't get much more gravy than this. And they've only just begun to lay the hardwoods down and start clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


I should seen you to ban camp for sucking so much but then you won't e around here anyways with a pile like that to work on so it's not worth the key strokes. You suck!


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah, you pretty much suck! Lol.


i think that's a double suck. heat or not.


----------



## JustJeff

Sunset over the woodpile. I have been cutting just for the wood. I have enough for 3 years so I put an ad up for tree cutting. Got my first paying gig tomorrow after work.


----------



## USMC615

Fellas, you wouldn't believe the amount of oak and hickory trees this guy wants gone in the near, near future...just gone..I'd be a fool to pass it up. Like I said, I'm gonna drag my splitters over there, split and stack his little stuff he wants, split the rest as it comes, and haul, haul...right back to my backyard. I know it's sucks, but damnitt I gotta do it, Lol.


----------



## cantoo

We had a bit of wind here. This one was beside the trail to where I get my wood. looked like suicide to me.


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 439447
> Sunset over the woodpile. I have been cutting just for the wood. I have enough for 3 years so I put an ad up for tree cutting. Got my first paying gig tomorrow after work.


Beautiful pic my man...nice cut yard with a wood pile, field behind, panning to the far tree line in the distance, with the clouds and sunshine to finish it off. That pic there's worth printing on a good color copier with the right photo paper, or taking to a place that can print it like it needs to be. That's framin material right there. Pics like that are few and far between...everything nice left/right, up/down. Nice pic.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, you wouldn't believe the amount of oak and hickory trees this guy wants gone in the near, near future...just gone..I'd be a fool to pass it up. Like I said, I'm gonna drag my splitters over there, split and stack his little stuff he wants, split the rest as it comes, and haul, haul...right back to my backyard. I know it's sucks, but damnitt I gotta do it, Lol.



Dang, that's amazing! Now don't go selling up to north georgia, you'll collapse the market! hahahaha finally starting to get good enough for firewood.

oh ya cows, everyone and their cuzzin leroy are gonna become billionaires with the recent good beef prices, all sorts of land clearing and increasing herd sizes going on all over the nation..uh huh, seen this before, another two years prices will be back down like they were before the drought out west. Takes about three-four years to build herd sizes back up, this is year two..gonna be a lot of guys in the hole for land leases/mortgages and buying new equipment on credit. This is very similar to that house flipping craze and bogus loans before 2008. I predicteth..

anyway, I think so far this year you win the best scrounge you suck award, happy splitting!


----------



## zogger

Oldman47 said:


> Maybe I'm a bit dense but what is the big deal repacking a bearing. It takes all of about 15 minutes including the time to jack it up and get the weight off the bearing. Yes, I am definitely old school but I have repacked many bearings for myself in my lifetime. As Mustang Mike said, it used be routine to repack the front on any typical car. I always did mine every 50,000 miles or so.



I remember my dad drilling out hubs and putting in zerks, always mumbling about how the tardo car companies had to make things hard..he also hand built a transistorized capacitive discharge ignition system (mounted in a coffee can) for his 59 nomad wagon so it would start easy at below zeeroo temps, and it worked.


----------



## MustangMike

Now Zog, I got a question for you. I have never heard/seen a 59 Nomad Wagon. I thought they were just 55-57. Now I remember my Dad had a 58 Chevy 2 door station wagon (Black & White), but it was not called a Nomad. I think it was called a Yukon. Never seen another one of them either.

You have any info on this stuff?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Now Zog, I got a question for you. I have never heard/seen a 59 Nomad Wagon. I thought they were just 55-57. Now I remember my Dad had a 58 Chevy 2 door station wagon (Black & White), but it was not called a Nomad. I think it was called a Yukon. Never seen another one of them either.
> 
> You have any info on this stuff?


all i could find Mike was a pic of Zog on a family outing. That's Zog in the back rockin out on his geetar.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> all i could find Mike was a pic of Zog on a family outing. That's Zog in the back rockin out on his geetar.



That's about what it looked like, hahahaha. Maybe I am not remembering the year of it correctly.. All I remember of it was those big fins. I think, hmm, 283 in it, not sure which auto tranny.


----------



## nomad_archer

I hope your right with the beef prices zog. The only beef I buy is whole NY strip and the price has jumped from 4.99-5.99 a lb on sale to 6.99-7.99+ a lb when on sale. Needless to say I haven't had much steak lately.


----------



## nomad_archer

My wife and I are just finishing up planning for our 5 year wedding anniversary in the NY finger lakes. Should be fun we are going to check out watkins glen, try some wine, ride our bikes, and she wants to rent a boat and go fishing. That's right she wants to go fishing. Maybe I can convince her that we need a boat. Or this could go south on me and she will never want a boat. It will be her first time fishing, hopefully the fish are biting.


----------



## MustangMike

That sounds great Nomad, my wife and I went to the Glenn several years back, a beautiful area. Back then, many wineries charged for tasting, others did not. Seemed to depend on what side of the lake you were on.

Enjoy your trip, the bike riding, and best of luck with the fishing. FYI, the Finger Lakes are very deep, I believe some go over 600'. You may also want to check out the track, even if nothing is going on at the time. And I think there were some nice Falls to see toward Ithica.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have tried many many of the wineries always passing through to go and visit friends in Rochester. This time I am excited to check everything out and be able to relax. I didnt realize the lakes were that deep. Seneca lake is 617' deep that is just crazy.


----------



## Erik B

nomad_archer said:


> My wife and I are just finishing up planning for our 5 year wedding anniversary in the NY finger lakes. Should be fun we are going to check out watkins glen, try some wine, ride our bikes, and she wants to rent a boat and go fishing. That's right she wants to go fishing. Maybe I can convince her that we need a boat. Or this could go south on me and she will never want a boat. It will be her first time fishing, hopefully the fish are biting.


@nomad_archer If the fish aren't biting you will have to explain to your wife that is why it is calling fishing and not catching


----------



## hardpan

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, you wouldn't believe the amount of oak and hickory trees this guy wants gone in the near, near future...just gone..I'd be a fool to pass it up. Like I said, I'm gonna drag my splitters over there, split and stack his little stuff he wants, split the rest as it comes, and haul, haul...right back to my backyard. I know it's sucks, but damnitt I gotta do it, Lol.



You won the firewood lottery. I'm really glad for you. I don't know your situation but that is way more than you can burn so it is decision time. If you don't have a huge shed it will rot before you can burn it so maybe sell the surplus and built a nice shed, buy those eye candy saws, or both. Life is a b!tch sometimes. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

about a year ago i had given my card to some guys to give to a landowner that had some dead trees on her property. she had called and left a message. my wife deleted the message by accident. finally saw the lady out trimming some flowers along the road this morning. did a u turn and talked to her.said she was getting ready to call me again...... and why yes you can have all that dead standing locust and hickory and oak.     have to wait till the soybeans are cut this fall so i can drop the trees in the fields.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> That's about what it looked like, hahahaha. Maybe I am not remembering the year of it correctly.. All I remember of it was those big fins. I think, hmm, 283 in it, not sure which auto tranny.


all you need to know and then some Zog.
http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2011/12/01/hmn_buyers_guide1.html


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> about a year ago i had given my card to some guys to give to a landowner that had some dead trees on her property. she had called and left a message. my wife deleted the message by accident. finally saw the lady out trimming some flowers along the road this morning. did a u turn and talked to her.said she was getting ready to call me again...... and why yes you can have all that dead standing locust and hickory and oak.     have to wait till the soybeans are cut this fall so i can drop the trees in the fields.



Awesome. Need an extra hand?


----------



## nomad_archer

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer If the fish aren't biting you will have to explain to your wife that is why it is calling fishing and not catching



My wife has been hunting a few times and has been unsuccessful so far so she understands how hunting/fishing works. I am looking into a charter service to help maximize the opportunity since I don't know the lake, the lake is crazy deep and I don't have the proper equipment to get bait way down there.


----------



## BGE541

Big pine down today used Rattler 385XP and 371 killed it it was fun biggest pine ive cut sofar. the base was 30-32" but maybe 100' tall


----------



## BGE541

Some rounds...


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> all you need to know and then some Zog.
> http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2011/12/01/hmn_buyers_guide1.html



Thanks man. seems to me it was a single carb 4 barrel, so most likely 283 with the powerglide. he sold it in good running shape to our barber for 20 bucks...right before I turned 16..I am STILL steamed about that......


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Thanks man. seems to me it was a single carb 4 barrel, so most likely 283 with the powerglide. he sold it in good running shape to our barber for 20 bucks...right before I turned 16..I am STILL steamed about that......



this is the only chevy i ever owned. disclaimer. this is not my truck but mine looked just like it. won a few trophies with it at van shows. still kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## Erik B

nomad_archer said:


> My wife has been hunting a few times and has been unsuccessful so far so she understands how hunting/fishing works. I am looking into a charter service to help maximize the opportunity since I don't know the lake, the lake is crazy deep and I don't have the proper equipment to get bait way down there.


@nomad_archer You are a lucky guy having a wife who will go hunting and fishing with you. Best my wife would do was to prepare the meat after it had been processed.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Now Zog, I got a question for you. I have never heard/seen a 59 Nomad Wagon. I thought they were just 55-57. Now I remember my Dad had a 58 Chevy 2 door station wagon (Black & White), but it was not called a Nomad. I think it was called a Yukon. Never seen another one of them either.
> 
> You have any info on this stuff?


I actually had a 1958 nomad. The 55-56-57 were 2 doors. After that they were basically a 4 door wagon with a trim package.


----------



## JustJeff

Didn't get to keep this wood but I got paid to run my saws for a couple hours. Storm damaged elm, maple, chestnut and apple tree limbs. Got another whole tree to take down. My new hobby, scrounging for cash!


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad had a 2 door 58 Chevy Wagon with a straight 6 and 3 on the column, but it was not called a Nomad. I have never seen another, not at any car show.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is what my Dad had, it was called a Yeoman, and I have never seen another (the 58 Nomad was 4 door, the Yeoman could be had with 2).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Yeoman


----------



## nomad_archer

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer You are a lucky guy having a wife who will go hunting and fishing with you. Best my wife would do was to prepare the meat after it had been processed.


Thank you. She's a warm weather, fair weather hunter that only hunts with a bow. She unfortunately only knows what it's like to lose a deer, never the excitement of a successful hunt. Maybe she will go again this year after skipping last year. Maybe not. But she will always help wrap the meat after I process it.


Hopefully she gets hooked on fishing. That would rock.


----------



## JustJeff

Put a brand spankin stihl rs chain on my $50 032av. It's the first chance I've had to run this saw. I've been raving about my poulan pro 5020 but apparantly I don't know squat! That ancient chunk of magnesium is a wood eating machine and easily out pulls my poulan. The old 032 however has some heft to it, harsh ergos and once it's hot it won't idle. But boy does it cut wood. I had the 18" bar buried in both elm and hard maple tonight and it just ate it up.


----------



## nomad_archer

My garbage craftsman weed whacker won't come back to idle when hot and if it idles to long it will just shut off. I really have learned to like small engines but this thing just makes me angry.


----------



## zogger

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer You are a lucky guy having a wife who will go hunting and fishing with you. Best my wife would do was to prepare the meat after it had been processed.


same era as that nomad wagon, my mom said the same thing sorta "I don't want to know what it is, you clean it, I'll cook it"! We lived out in the sticks, I didn't "do" football/baseball/hockey, that was all city kids stuff. I did hunting/fishing/trapping/camping/snowshoeing, about anything that got me away from the house and people and into the woods. I did do the home garden and lawn and leaf action, snow shoveling etc, but that's it, then vamoose, back to some campsite. Hmm, guess I have always been a curmudgeon..hmmm It is looking a little suburbia around here, need to start looking...


----------



## blades

Suburbia- pressing in- can't breath- looking to move all so. New neighbor 6 kids then the brother shows up with 6 more , to say there is no tranquility is an understatement.


----------



## nomad_archer

I think today may be my lucky day, the weed wacker I used last night, probably need some carb adjustment but today it will run sometimes but if shut off it wont start back up. If it idles to long or is run at partial throttle it will die. Might be time to upgrade . My wife is not happy but I am kind of thrilled. I will give it a try to adjust the carb but only so that I can sell the thing.


----------



## nomad_archer

I got it running ok with an idle adjustment. I cant adjust the carb because it takes a special tool that I don't have. Oh well it is running a touch on the lean side but seems like all 2 stroke equipment is anymore. Runs well enough to post on CL. Cant wait until it is gone.


----------



## MustangMike

When I went out to get the paper this morning, I saw that my neighbor had left me something! Made it to 63 today, and is always good to have nice neighbors. Not that it is a big #, but unfortunately I had a lot of friends who have not made it this far, so I appreciate it.

I may just grab a gun or two and go to the range, and will be having dinner with my brother (MechMatt's Dad) at a real nice place I like to go to. The atmosphere is casual, but the food is top notch, my kind of place.

Got some new clothes for biking and getting some new lightweight bars for the saws, so all is well!

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy birthday Mike. Being 31 myself 63 is a big enough number. You sure work hard for fun and firewood, I hope you have many more years ahead of you.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Happy birthday Mike. Being 31 myself 63 is a big enough number.



That is kind of a mean thing to say to a geezer. LOL


----------



## blades

Geezer heck he's still a whipper snapper ( me being 1.5 yr older I can get away with that statement)


----------



## hardpan

blades said:


> Geezer heck he's still a whipper snapper ( me being 1.5 yr older I can get away with that statement)


I'm almost 2 years younger than him. Yep, geezer.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I went out to get the paper this morning, I saw that my neighbor had left me something! Made it to 63 today, and is always good to have nice neighbors. Not that it is a big #, but unfortunately I had a lot of friends who have not made it this far, so I appreciate it.
> 
> I may just grab a gun or two and go to the range, and will be having dinner with my brother (MechMatt's Dad) at a real nice place I like to go to. The atmosphere is casual, but the food is top notch, my kind of place.
> 
> Got some new clothes for biking and getting some new lightweight bars for the saws, so all is well!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today.


Have a great day mike!


----------



## Oldman47

What are all you young kids complaining about?


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> When I went out to get the paper this morning, I saw that my neighbor had left me something! Made it to 63 today, and is always good to have nice neighbors. Not that it is a big #, but unfortunately I had a lot of friends who have not made it this far, so I appreciate it.
> 
> I may just grab a gun or two and go to the range, and will be having dinner with my brother (MechMatt's Dad) at a real nice place I like to go to. The atmosphere is casual, but the food is top notch, my kind of place.
> 
> Got some new clothes for biking and getting some new lightweight bars for the saws, so all is well!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today.


Happy B-day...enjoy the day.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Happy Birthday @MustangMike ! I'm with @nomad_archer on this one, being 32 - 63 seems like a long way away, and yet I bet you would run circles around some of us whippersnappers.


----------



## hardpan

Tough crowd Mike. I just hope these pups don't send you "Depends" for a present. LOL


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Thank you. She's a warm weather, fair weather hunter that only hunts with a bow. She unfortunately only knows what it's like to lose a deer, never the excitement of a successful hunt. Maybe she will go again this year after skipping last year. Maybe not. But she will always help wrap the meat after I process it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully she gets hooked on fishing. That would rock.



I need to look into hunting on military posts. See big deer all over the place on most of the bases I've visited. Also have a big freezer with nothing in it.


----------



## MustangMike

The reason is they don't let you hunt on most of them! Just went to the Fish & Game club, of course, a deer crosses the driveway when I go in. Happens all the time, we have an easement for the driveway through NYC watershed, but you can't hunt there!

Re: B'Day presents, my Sugi Hara bar arrived today, so all is well! What timing!!!


----------



## dancan

A big Happy BDay Mike !!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy Birthday Uncle Mike. 

Guys I've been super busy lately, I recently got a mega promotion at work, so I've been even busier all this week. Hope you guys all have been doing well.


----------



## nomad_archer

Congrats matt


----------



## svk

Good to hear Matt. Hope to meet you next time I'm up.


----------



## mainewoods

Happy belated B-Day, Mike! 63 ain't so bad, it's the first 62 that were the hardest!


----------



## nomad_archer

The weed wacker didn't want to play nice today. It would start idle them die. Or start idle and when I gave it throttle it would die. I give in and ordered a set of card adjustment tools to try to get this thing running right again. I am still selling it but I got to learn a little with this carb. Seems like from what I can find it is running lean. Looking at the plug I think the same thing since it is only a light grey color not caramel. This is the factory tune, it needs to be better. This walbro doesnt have the H or L needles marked. I feel like I will be guessing in the dark as to which is which.


----------



## wudpirat

*Happy "B" Day, Mike*

*Geezer? watch it, kid.
I resemble that remark
At my age, what do I want for my B Day?
How about another B Day ?*


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> The weed wacker didn't want to play nice today. It would start idle them die. Or start idle and when I gave it throttle it would die. I give in and ordered a set of card adjustment tools to try to get this thing running right again. I am still selling it but I got to learn a little with this carb. Seems like from what I can find it is running lean. Looking at the plug I think the same thing since it is only a light grey color not caramel. This is the factory tune, it needs to be better. This walbro doesnt have the H or L needles marked. I feel like I will be guessing in the dark as to which is which.



Closest to cylinder is Low. Check muffler for obstructions, doesn't take two days for mud daubers to do their thing. Small engine two stroke carbs have teeny screens inside, the least bit of dirt or dried gas residue will plug them up and stop fuel flow.


----------



## dancan

No scrounging this week for me except for 2 quarts of blueberries I picked Wednesday night .
I was up in the road that I scrounge my firewood so I took inventory of some new dead standing trees to go back for 
I switched tractors tonight , brought the Kubota back to run the Japa for the selling wood and dropped off the MF1020 for the scrounging wood .


----------



## MustangMike

Busy day today, delivered a cord of wood this morning to a new person who wants 5 cord (did not make a dent in that large pile), and had to help my brother out with concrete work this pm - the guy he was working with had an emergency dental appointment, so I filled in.

Turns out my brother's client is the younger brother of a girl I went to HS with, and she married one of my old friends from the neighborhood. They moved to SC a long time ago, and I lost touch. In addition to the work, it was good to talk about old times (he blames my old Mustangs for his lust for fast cars, and he currently owns a HEMI Challenger). It was also good to catch up on how old friends are doing, and saying a second hand hello.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I hear that guy has been on Counting Cars with his mopars, and that whole neighborhood is like a living car show


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Closest to cylinder is Low. Check muffler for obstructions, doesn't take two days for mud daubers to do their thing. Small engine two stroke carbs have teeny screens inside, the least bit of dirt or dried gas residue will plug them up and stop fuel flow.


Should I take the carb apart and clean it out with carb cleaner and the reinstall the diaphragms if they are still flexible?


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Should I take the carb apart and clean it out with carb cleaner and the reinstall the diaphragms if they are still flexible?


No. You should build a trebuchet and hurl that piece as far as you can and go buy a new one. That's what I am going to do tomorrow. Go to my stihl dealer and come home and whack some weeds!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, this guy had 2 60s Mopars in need of restoration, and there were others in the neighborhood. Very interesting, because the roads are like goat paths.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> No. You should build a trebuchet and hurl that piece as far as you can and go buy a new one. That's what I am going to do tomorrow. Go to my stihl dealer and come home and whack some weeds!


The stihl is still happening. A FS-56 RC-E to be exact. I want to fix this on the cheap and sell it. Possibly learn something along the way.


----------



## JustJeff

I'm going to get a stihl fs38. To replace my stihl fs38. Lol. I got one as a gift 5 years ago and it has always run mint. Ignition module went and they are about $70 here in canada and a whole new machine is 140. So now I'll have a parts whacker. Lol.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Should I take the carb apart and clean it out with carb cleaner and the reinstall the diaphragms if they are still flexible?



You can try it. Just watch spraying out carb bodies, no matter where you stick the little wand and spray, it will spurt out and head for the eyes..one of those cosmic gotchas..hehehe


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks zog. The carb cleaning worked like a charm. That was the first time I took a carb apart. The screen had a bunch of junk in it. I was wearing safety glasses when I sprayed out the carb body. Glad I did because I sent a good shot of carb cleaner through the carb body and over my shoulder.

Cleaned the plug and spark arrester screen. Put it back together added some premix and it fired right up. Ran like it did new. Which means it could still go for a slight carb adjustment. I will do the tuning if I don't sell it before my carb adjustment tools get here from Amazon.

All of this before I finished my first cup of coffee. Thanks again you guys rock.


----------



## JustJeff

Brand spankin whacker on sale and a couple chains buy one get one half price. Got out of there before I bought a saw on the Visa card and had to spend the rest of the summer sleeping with the dog! Yes, I picked up every saw and made saw noises until my father in law asked what the heck was wrong with me!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I'm going to get a stihl fs38. To replace my stihl fs38. Lol. I got one as a gift 5 years ago and it has always run mint. Ignition module went and they are about $70 here in canada and a whole new machine is 140. So now I'll have a parts whacker. Lol.



That makes it an easy choice. Although only 5 years of service is kind of disappointing. 

I like straight shaft trimmers hench why I chose what I did.


----------



## JustJeff

It is but I do a pile of whacking.....weeds that is! I usually do about 2 hours and 5-6 fill ups if I do the whole property at once.


----------



## dancan

I got the mill planted this morning and had a chance to fire it up 
I milled up a bunch of stickers for the milled lumber pile .







Here's the 2 most expensive 2x4's I've ever owned LOL






The logs were scrounged and the slabwood will burn nicely in the furnace


----------



## Bullvi22

Noodled up my oak trunk today, ran the 660 until the gas can was dry! I was relieved, that was a whole lot of noodlin for one day 

Beautiful day down by the river though, for sure. Lots of pleasure boaters and the odd tug or two out and about.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Got around to using some maple i milled up last year. 

The frame is a standing dead sugar maple that i cut a couple months ago.

Always wanted to make "log" table. 

Probably broke a 100 woodworking rules but i just wanted to put something together.

Cheers.


----------



## svk

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Got around to using some maple i milled up last year.
> 
> The frame is a standing dead sugar maple that i cut a couple months ago.
> 
> Always wanted to make "log" table.
> 
> Probably broke a 100 woodworking rules but i just wanted to put something together.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 439978


Awesome!


----------



## stihly dan

Looks awesome, I think the bark will be messy though.


----------



## JustJeff

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Got around to using some maple i milled up last year.
> 
> The frame is a standing dead sugar maple that i cut a couple months ago.
> 
> Always wanted to make "log" table.
> 
> Probably broke a 100 woodworking rules but i just wanted to put something together.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 439978


Beautiful. I made a couple live edge benches a few years ago. I put a couple coats of clear over the whole thing, including bark. It's all still looking good. Love the table!


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Thanks guys. 

But i gotta get back to firewood lol. Every tree i find i think about milling it now. However staying warm is number one.


----------



## nomad_archer

Is the mill portable or something that you setup once and leave in place?


----------



## nomad_archer

The wife picked up a little surprise for me today. This should provide some background noise while splitting and stacking today.


----------



## Erik B

@MuskokaSplitter Don't worry about breaking any woodworking rules when you can get a project like that to turn out as well as it did. Looks really nice and it seems like your better half is OK with it being in the house.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

nomad_archer said:


> Is the mill portable or something that you setup once and leave in place?



Just a small alaskan chainsaw mill.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Went to the dump with a load of stuff.
came back with this. It was in the scrap metal pile.


----------



## dancan

That scrounged choke cherry tree from the neighbour I cut earlier this summer .






Turned into this today before the rain got here .






The slabwood is in the new slabwood stack


----------



## benp

My God you guys and your awesome hardwoods. 

I am jealous and happy for you guys at the same time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@MustangMike , I gave my dad the pump 22 tonight, he couldn't believe it! Told me about five time "I love it". He wants to keep the scope on it, said with his old eyes it'll help. It just needs a modern scope put on it, the one on it is probably as old as you guys. btw, did you get a chance to play with my .17hmr yet?


----------



## nomad_archer

We I left the splitter and radio unattended in the backyard when I went out to try to find a new tire for the trailer. 

I didn't find a tire but came home to Mrs nomad running the splitter and listening to the radio.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> The wife picked up a little surprise for me today. This should provide some background noise while splitting and stacking today.



I have had the older version of that radio for many years now. Awesome. If something ever happened to it I would immediately buy a new Milwaukee.


----------



## MustangMike

Not yet Matt.


----------



## nomad_archer

I had a good day today. Sold the old weedwacker. It didn't want to start this morning. So I pulled and cleaned the carb again. It still didn't start. I got fresh gas and checked the carb again. The carb was getting fuel on both sides. One again put it back together and put fresh fuel in. Pulled the cord and it fired up. Guess my other problem was bad gas. Dirty carb plus bad gas means a machine that wouldn't run. Got it running and did several cold starts and I am confident it was good to go. Thus I sold it. Now for the new stihl. The gas wasn't that old but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## nomad_archer

The tree service called today and had some large maple limbs close to home. I picked up a truck load. I think this arrangement with work out.


----------



## cantoo

Glad I worked my azz off in the heat and rain to cut logs and haul them home every chance I got. The owner of the land where I've been getting my wood was talked into getting it logged. They are doing the bush across the road from my house right now and are moving into the bush I have been working in next week. I've got about 600 logs from 4 to 24" diameter x 12' long piled up at home. It should last me until I can find another good spot. Really sucks because it was right behind my house and so handy. I haven't talked to the owner in awhile but sounds like they are taking everything they can legally cut including slash trees for firewood. If they do that it just isn't going to be worth my time to gather whatever small stuff they leave behind. There is also a big wet area so it will be interesting to see if they go in there. If not then maybe using my log arch I can get wood out easy enough to be worth while. If the winter is cold and little snow I might be able to get in there so I'll have to wait and see. They went by with a load from another bush on Friday and the logs were as small as 4" diameter on the trailer. At least now I will have time to get my splitter built and test it out. 3 of the 4 piles in the pics. I have added a few more to the piles since pics were taken. Lesson learned, if someone makes an offer then jump on it right away and hit it hard. My body is sore and I've let a lot of stuff go but I have 4 years of firewood in logs sitting here.


----------



## Philbert

Wait and see. Some logging guys leave slash that makes good firewood. Might be able to harvest some before they burn, or chip, or abandon the brush piles. 

Philbert


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Glad I worked my azz off in the heat and rain to cut logs and haul them home every chance I got. The owner of the land where I've been getting my wood was talked into getting it logged. They are doing the bush across the road from my house right now and are moving into the bush I have been working in next week. I've got about 600 logs from 4 to 24" diameter x 12' long piled up at home. It should last me until I can find another good spot. Really sucks because it was right behind my house and so handy. I haven't talked to the owner in awhile but sounds like they are taking everything they can legally cut including slash trees for firewood. If they do that it just isn't going to be worth my time to gather whatever small stuff they leave behind. There is also a big wet area so it will be interesting to see if they go in there. If not then maybe using my log arch I can get wood out easy enough to be worth while. If the winter is cold and little snow I might be able to get in there so I'll have to wait and see. They went by with a load from another bush on Friday and the logs were as small as 4" diameter on the trailer. At least now I will have time to get my splitter built and test it out. 3 of the 4 piles in the pics. I have added a few more to the piles since pics were taken. Lesson learned, if someone makes an offer then jump on it right away and hit it hard. My body is sore and I've let a lot of stuff go but I have 4 years of firewood in logs sitting here.
> View attachment 440434
> View attachment 440436
> View attachment 440438



You had a good run there for sure. Maybe add more insulation and expand your stack that way, by reducing demand.


----------



## JustJeff

Couple face cord split and stacked. Took me long enough to get a mean sunburn. Think I'll leave my shirt on next time!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

boys i keep hearing about " it is going to be a bad winter " we need to get as much wood stocked as possible because scrounging wood in 6ft deep snow is no fun.
i have about 13 cord, i burned every bit of 12 1/2 this past winter. hate to say it but im going to get 50 gallons of propane for my tank hell might even get kerosene instead i don't know.

seems a little early in the year to be preparing for winter but this summer has been dang funny it has been hot and it has been chilly and fruit/nut trees are loaded heavy this year. 
bugs have been awful along with the mosquitoes also the corn in garden had a really thick husk and i noticed the other day at a friends house a hornets nest up high on the limb.

i know from old timers this is a sign of a bad bad winter, so boys lets get the wood pile stocked before old man winter and mother nature catches us with are PANT'S down.


----------



## dancan

Stock up because you never know , winter or injury both can affect the woodpile .


----------



## nomad_archer

dancan said:


> Stock up because you never know , winter or injury both can affect the woodpile .



Thats the reason I try to stay ahead. Last year I finally got 2 years worth of wood cut/split. I burnt roughly half of it last winter. I am 2/3 of the way to having all of next years wood ready. The scrounging is finally starting to work for me. It is slow but the wood is coming in. Glad I am ready to go for this year and just getting enough for next year. If I had more room I would scrounge some more but 2 years of wood is all I have the capacity for.


----------



## greendohn

2nd time I've "rented" my splitter to a new neighbor across the alley, I charge him a truckload of wood per day,,
seems to be working out.


----------



## mainewoods

This has been just about the perfect summer here. Very few days of humidity with temps mostly in the 70's-low 80's. Hardly any rain, ground is bone dry and we are in the middle of what the experts say is "severe drought" conditions for our area. Don't get any better than this. The "scrounged wood" from my neighbor is already cracked on the ends. I'd have to say, the borrowed 25 ton splitter "scrounge" was pretty sweet though. How did I ever get along without hydro power!


----------



## nomad_archer

Once you go hydro you never go back to sledge/wedge or a maul


----------



## mainewoods

Now if they just made a hydro stacker I would be all set. Maybe Dan can fabricate one. The RonCo Stacker!


----------



## wudpirat

nomad_archer _ArboristSite Guru_
"Once you go hydro you never go back to sledge/wedge or a maul ."

I told you guys, work smarter not harder.
If my hydo quit today, tomorow I'd be at Lowes getting a new one.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, for years it was forced exercise, and it kept me in shape, and I don't regret it. However, now I'm doing more wood, some tougher stuff, and I'm older, so I'll cut back on the manual stuff a bit, and get more done! If I only did 5 or 6 cord a year, I would still do it by hand.


----------



## JustJeff

I still swing the maul from time to time if I'm doing smaller stuff or by myself. On my cobbled together home built splitter, without someone to run the lever, the maul is faster. And sometimes when the breeze is cool, it just feels good to move.


----------



## mainewoods

I will still use the axe and maul, but it isn't going to be easy passing up that lever. It fits my hand just right!


----------



## mainewoods

A lot of that wood is American beech and it isn't the easiest splitting wood by any means. I would have hated to tackle it with an axe and maul. Darn close to elm in my book, tough and stringy. I call it maul wood, but it burns fierce and hot. Worth the extra effort.


----------



## mainewoods

I've got plenty of it, so I don't feel too bad about using a splitter, just this ONE time!


----------



## cantoo

Well, wife and I talked about it and I'm gonna cut and split enough for ourselves for this winter. The rest of the logs will be cut and split at 16" to sell, I can always burn it in the owb if I need too. We have people asking us for wood so I might as well sell it and have the money now. With the way the ash trees look to the south of us I figure there is going to be lots available soon enough. I still have access to the bush we were cutting before but it's 18 miles away one way. Not too many people around me are burning wood because it's so much work so I should be able to find enough (free) to keep us going. She doesn't know it but my long term plan is for a bucket truck hehe, that's gonna be a tough sell but it will get me the wood we need right?


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , bucket truck , sounds like scrounger for hire to me LOL


----------



## Bullvi22

Man I would love to have a bucket truck, I would drive around just looking for an excuse to use that bad boy.


----------



## dancan

Over the last 3 years on the road to recovery I've split 90% of what I burnt by hand but it was mostly a van load which was from 1/6th to 1/3rd of a cord at a time , the struggle to get it , split it and fill the van helped get strength and stamina back , I'm pretty sure I'd not be where I'm at without all the scrounged wood that I've gotten home , if I'd have paid for cut and split wood I'd be a lot poorer in many ways .
Fast forward to now and I've got 50 cord of selling wood to get done after hours , it will get the hydro , Japa and the SS , the scrounged wood for home will still be small loads and split by hand ,,,, unless it's full of knots or something like beech LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

Nope not going back to the maul at least not willingly. 

Went to my dealer today and picked up a new weedwacker. I went with the FS90R. Cost difference wasn't a deal breaker but I got to run one and the AV sealed the deal. I also need to be able to run the poly and possibly the steel heads to keep the wood line out of the orchard.

While I was debating the price difference between the pro and homeowner model, I thought about what mustangmike said about pro equipment only hurting once. So I figure this trimmer should last a long long time. Much better than the 2-3 year disposals I have had in the past. This trimmer is a totally different animal than what I had in the past.

Also talked about a cash discount on a ms441. One day I will own that saw.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Well, wife and I talked about it and I'm gonna cut and split enough for ourselves for this winter. The rest of the logs will be cut and split at 16" to sell, I can always burn it in the owb if I need too. We have people asking us for wood so I might as well sell it and have the money now. With the way the ash trees look to the south of us I figure there is going to be lots available soon enough. I still have access to the bush we were cutting before but it's 18 miles away one way. Not too many people around me are burning wood because it's so much work so I should be able to find enough (free) to keep us going. She doesn't know it but my long term plan is for a bucket truck hehe, that's gonna be a tough sell but it will get me the wood we need right?


Lots of free elm up our way but I'd rather have ash. Unfortunately the ash borer is here and there will be lots.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, how far up are you? I was in Sarnia on Friday and the bushes are a mess, tons of dead ash. We have it but mostly just dead branches so far, expect it to get bad quick.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, how far up are you? I was in Sarnia on Friday and the bushes are a mess, tons of dead ash. We have it but mostly just dead branches so far, expect it to get bad quick.


Just south of Owen Sound. I heard they are culling trees around London. I haven't seen much here but I have a friend in the tree business who says it's here and just a matter of time.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Hey, for years it was forced exercise, and it kept me in shape, and I don't regret it. However, now I'm doing more wood, some tougher stuff,* and I'm older*, so I'll cut back on the manual stuff a bit, and get more done! If I only did 5 or 6 cord a year, I would still do it by hand.



I can relate to this.

44 is knocking on my door and this will be the first year that I'm not bucking 30" (+/-) lengths out of the log pile on a consistent basis. I did it last week and the next morning I said I'm done with that stuff.

Cut smaller lengths over the weekend and much nicer. Easier too for the end of the day when I'm tired and my lengths start getting squirrelly.

I'm still splitting by hand though.


----------



## Marine5068

benp said:


> I can relate to this.
> 
> 44 is knocking on my door and this will be the first year that I'm not bucking 30" (+/-) lengths out of the log pile on a consistent basis. I did it last week and the next morning I said I'm done with that stuff.
> 
> Cut smaller lengths over the weekend and much nicer. Easier too for the end of the day when I'm tired and my lengths start getting squirrelly.
> 
> I'm still splitting by hand though.


You're a beast to be splitting all by hand....Kudos Bro


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> Just south of Owen Sound. I heard they are culling trees around London. I haven't seen much here but I have a friend in the tree business who says it's here and just a matter of time.


I wish they'd drop a few hundred Ash trees around me here. Seems like firewood trees are all at a premium near me and it's harder and harder to find a scrounge around here.
I do have my eye on a large downed Red Oak that been toppled for over a year now by a storm. It's on private, unused farm land so I need to get in touch with the owner to see if he wants it or what.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I can relate to this.
> 
> 44 is knocking on my door and this will be the first year that I'm not bucking 30" (+/-) lengths out of the log pile on a consistent basis. I did it last week and the next morning I said I'm done with that stuff.
> 
> Cut smaller lengths over the weekend and much nicer. Easier too for the end of the day when I'm tired and my lengths start getting squirrelly.
> 
> I'm still splitting by hand though.


I always was amazed that you split pieces that long. I've done 24 inchers for a friend's boiler and even those are work.


----------



## Greenthorn

Snagged a couple blow down pig nut hickories, I love cutting off blow downs their so much fun...




Bottom one is 34 inches!


----------



## MustangMike

Hickory always makes your saw work to cut the wood!


----------



## Bullvi22

Heck yea, that's what it's all about there Greenthorn!


----------



## Greenthorn

nomad_archer said:


> The wife picked up a little surprise for me today. This should provide some background noise while splitting and stacking today.



These radios are awesome, I will get about 30 hours of play with the battery. I have the M18 XC 4.0 battery, had it for 2 years with no problems, and it is always cranked up 3/4 volume, the deer and raccoons like it too!


----------



## nomad_archer

I have the regular M18XC battery so I should still get plenty of play time with a single battery. I love the sound. I am amazed I can hear it over the splitter.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I always was amazed that you split pieces that long. I've done 24 inchers for a friend's boiler and even those are work.



The piece either cooperates or gets the noodle. I had this one balanced a little off so I had to finagle it. 



One thing I have noticed when splitting though....and this might just be me being a little off.....is that fresh cut ends split way better than ones that have had time to dry out. I've actually lopped off a dried out end on a piece that was giving me fits. Split no sweat then.



nomad_archer said:


> I have the regular M18XC battery so I should still get plenty of play time with a single battery. I love the sound. I am amazed I can hear it over the splitter.



That's a cool radio!!! I might have to check those out. It sure beats the phone and a little blue tooth speaker for tunes.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> The piece either cooperates or gets the noodle. I had this one balanced a little off so I had to finagle it.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed when splitting though....and this might just be me being a little off.....is that fresh cut ends split way better than ones that have had time to dry out. I've actually lopped off a dried out end on a piece that was giving me fits. Split no sweat then.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool radio!!! I might have to check those out. It sure beats the phone and a little blue tooth speaker for tunes.



That saw throws the noodles quite nicely!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

It has an aux jack built in the battery compartment so you can play from the phone. If it is plugged into an AC outlet it will actually charge your phone but it wont charge the battery.


----------



## Greenthorn

nomad_archer said:


> It has an aux jack built in the battery compartment so you can play from the phone. If it is plugged into an AC outlet it will actually charge your phone but it wont charge the battery.


Yes, it's pretty cool, I play my S4 and my IPOD thru it all the time. I got my radio off of fleebay for 90 bucks and the charger and battery for 80 bucks, I love my tunes so it is a worthwhile investment for me.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Wood Nazi said:


> Just south of Owen Sound. I heard they are culling trees around London. I haven't seen much here but I have a friend in the tree business who says it's here and just a matter of time.



Definatly here in the GTA. Oakville has a ton of dead ash. Mostly on private property as the city trees have been treated.

Ash trees are still healthy in muskoka.....although i recently heard of EAB in simcoe county. So it seems to be coming north....


----------



## JustJeff

You have inspired me to noodle. I have a heap of uncooperative elm....now I have a heap of noodles.


benp said:


> The piece either cooperates or gets the noodle. I had this one balanced a little off so I had to finagle it.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed when splitting though....and this might just be me being a little off.....is that fresh cut ends split way better than ones that have had time to dry out. I've actually lopped off a dried out end on a piece that was giving me fits. Split no sweat then.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool radio!!! I might have to check those out. It sure beats the phone and a little blue tooth speaker for tunes.


----------



## JustJeff

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Definatly here in the GTA. Oakville has a ton of dead ash. Mostly on private property as the city trees have been treated.
> 
> Ash trees are still healthy in muskoka.....although i recently heard of EAB in simcoe county. So it seems to be coming north....


Yeah it's creeping north. Too bad although good for the scrounger. After last winter there were quite a few trees that didn't make it. If I see a dead one close to home that looks like easy pickins, I knock on doors. You never know until you ask.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ran the new weedwacker for about an hour today. Glad I got the pro model as it put a big smile on my face. Tons of power to spare. The 4 mix engine took a bit to get used to the sound and low end power but it did everything I need quick and easy. So far I really like it and was kind of bummed I ran out of stuff to weedwack. The poly blade head was great with the nasty stuff along the wood line. Best part is no tingly hands!


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 440852
> You have inspired me to noodle. I have a heap of uncooperative elm....now I have a heap of noodles.



That's awesome!!!! You've been doing a lot by the looks of the pile. 

One thing I always do when noodling is to make sure to piece to be cut is up on two other pieces and not on the ground. For me it really helps keep the discharge clear when getting towards the bottom.

A couple years ago the neighbor was helping me one afternoon and there were a bunch of big stinkers that wouldn't split.

He put a bunch of splits on the gound next to each other then built me a pyramid of the pieces that needed noodled. It was AWESOME!!!! I seriously hauled the mail through that "Noodle-Mid".


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> Ran the new weedwacker for about an hour today. Glad I got the pro model as it put a big smile on my face. Tons of power to spare. The 4 mix engine took a bit to get used to the sound and low end power but it did everything I need quick and easy. So far I really like it and was kind of bummed I ran out of stuff to weedwack. The poly blade head was great with the nasty stuff along the wood line. Best part is no tingly hands!



I totally understand. I got a new Echo SRM225 this May/June and having something with good anti-vibe is incredible. Your hands aren't doing "the stranger" when you are done weed whacking.

Congrats on enjoying the new weed whacker!!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

benp said:


> That's awesome!!!! You've been doing a lot by the looks of the pile.
> 
> One thing I always do when noodling is to make sure to piece to be cut is up on two other pieces and not on the ground. For me it really helps keep the discharge clear when getting towards the bottom.
> 
> A couple years ago the neighbor was helping me one afternoon and there were a bunch of big stinkers that wouldn't split.
> 
> He put a bunch of splits on the gound next to each other then built me a pyramid of the pieces that needed noodled. It was AWESOME!!!! I seriously hauled the mail through that "Noodle-Mid".


I had 2 noodled halves, flat side down on the ground. I cradled the piece to be noodled in between and sat my lazy behind on that upright piece. Worked well and just kept scooting the pile back. I wound up with 2 bucket loads of noodles! There has to be a use for them....maybe mulch.


----------



## JustJeff

Th


nomad_archer said:


> Ran the new weedwacker for about an hour today. Glad I got the pro model as it put a big smile on my face. Tons of power to spare. The 4 mix engine took a bit to get used to the sound and low end power but it did everything I need quick and easy. So far I really like it and was kind of bummed I ran out of stuff to weedwack. The poly blade head was great with the nasty stuff along the wood line. Best part is no tingly hands!


Thats why I stuck with my cheapo fs 38. I ran the father in laws fs 40 an it made my hand numb in about 3 minutes and my little 38 doesn't. Maybe it uses all it's power to turn the head and doesn't have enough left for vibes. Lol.


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> I had 2 noodled halves, flat side down on the ground. I cradled the piece to be noodled in between and sat my lazy behind on that upright piece. Worked well and just kept scooting the pile back. I wound up with 2 bucket loads of noodles!* There has to be a use for them....maybe mulch*.



Throw them in a trash bag and use handfuls as needed as a firestarter. Works well.


----------



## nomad_archer

I may try that if I need to clean up a work area.


----------



## Marine5068

Greenthorn said:


> Snagged a couple blow down pig nut hickories, I love cutting off blow downs their so much fun...
> View attachment 440773
> View attachment 440774
> 
> 
> Bottom one is 34 inches!


Wow! that's a whole lot of hickory.
Maybe you can sell the chips to the meat smokers. They love hickory wood chips. I sold a pellet bag full of Cherry chips to a guy who was all smiles. He paid me $20 for it too.


Wood Nazi said:


> Lots of free elm up our way but I'd rather have ash. Unfortunately the ash borer is here and there will be lots.


Emerald Ash borer is certainly here for a while now. Did you know that they cut down and destroyed(chipped and burned) over 60,000 Ash trees in the Metro Toronto area over the past 5 years? Wonder how many cords of firewood that is?


----------



## Marine5068

benp said:


> Throw them in a trash bag and use handfuls as needed as a firestarter. Works well.


Great idea


----------



## wudpirat

Noodles is the best way to start a fire.
A couple embers or coals, handful of noodles some pine splits and you got a fire .
You may have to use a match, not recomended by Dancan, who still has the first box of Ohio Blue Tips he bought XX years ago.
Don't use gasoline, I have a horror story of what it does to a stove, not now but maybe later.
Got to take the Lady of the house shopping. That's about three hours at least.
CUL


----------



## nomad_archer

I use a propane plumbing torch and some balled up news paper. It is efficient and clean.


----------



## dancan

Comedians LOL
I usually end up with a continuous burn in the furnace , I only need to relight after a 2 day shutdown or if the wife has been tending the fire for a day LOL
I gave away 2 banana boxes kindling last year and still have more than enough for this year unless the wife tends the fire for a day LOL
I throw my box of matches in the furnace at the end of the year and buy a new one for the start of the year 
I did buy a new saw for the first time ever , the smallest and lightest pro saw they make .


----------



## nomad_archer

Had another close to home tree service scrounge of maple. Didn't break a sweat loading up. About 1/2 a bed full if you count the cap on my truck as the other 1/2 of the load.


----------



## nomad_archer

Dan is that a rebadged 241?


----------



## dancan

Yup , a Ryopia 241 special edition LOL 
Not much trigger time on it yet but maybe I I'll get a chance to run a few tanks through it Sunday


----------



## JustJeff

Picked up a new saw today. Right off the tool truck!


----------



## Greenthorn

Well the Hickory was quite a disappointment, had been down for 4 years so I should've know, it rots so fast in the woods when it's down.
I still managed to get 6 pickup loads outta it. 3 pick up loads is fire pit material....so that's kinda good.. 9 loads all together.
The biggest tree was 134 feet tall. But hey; I am a scrounger and a hack...so I'm happy. Got er all split and ready for the next scrounge.


----------



## nomad_archer

Even the marginal stuff usually has some solid wood in the rounds. I put to junk in the fire pit and the solid portions of a rotted round get stacked. Looks good did you split on site?


----------



## Greenthorn

No, it was on my neighbors property, cut it all up and hauled to the house, then split.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, looks like Bernie McGlynn's outfit is cutting ash and maple on the farm next to me. No name on the timberjack but I think it's his deere and I thought it was his truck I passed on the highway leaving. Different company is logging in the bush I was in. The ash here is still decent but lots of dead branches.


----------



## Bullvi22

I bought a moisture meter yesterday, took some sample readings from my various wood stacks, was a little surprised with the results. That big red oak trunk I've been whittling on is by far the highest around 32%, the cedar that was living not 3 weeks ago was showing less than 10! Heres the results:

big oak 30-35
chestnut 25
cedar <10
pine 15-20
oak 16
pecan 22

I've read on here the consensus usually is under 25 is burnable, under 20 is better, anyone disagree with that?


----------



## stihly dan

stihly dan said:


> Possible upcoming scrounge. Have a few details to workout still. It's in the middle of a school so it has to be brought out through the school. 100 ft Beech tree 32 dbh at 8ft. Has a twist to it though, may show up in pic.



2nd load out so far. The old girl generally doesn't squat at all. Road like a Cadillac on the highway the whole way back.


----------



## stihly dan

Some bugs for dinner as a reward.


----------



## stihly dan

The dog likes bugs too.


----------



## JustJeff

Bullvi22 said:


> I bought a moisture meter yesterday, took some sample readings from my various wood stacks, was a little surprised with the results. That big red oak trunk I've been whittling on is by far the highest around 32%, the cedar that was living not 3 weeks ago was showing less than 10! Heres the results:
> 
> big oak 30-35
> chestnut 25
> cedar <10
> pine 15-20
> oak 16
> pecan 22
> 
> I've read on here the consensus usually is under 25 is burnable, under 20 is better, anyone disagree with that?


Not sure what kind of moisture meter you have, but mine has a whole book of correction factors for different woods.


----------



## JustJeff

stihly dan said:


> 2nd load out so far. The old girl generally doesn't squat at all. Road like a Cadillac on the highway the whole way back.


That's a healthy truck load!


----------



## nomad_archer

I have a mm but never use it. I split stack as the wood comes in and burn the oldest first. When it is a splits turn to go in the stove, it goes in regardless of moisture content. I am almost a year ahead again so I don't worry about it much.


----------



## Bullvi22

Wood Nazi said:


> Not sure what kind of moisture meter you have, but mine has a whole book of correction factors for different woods.



Thats interesting, mine doesn't mention that. Might have something to do with it.


----------



## benp

Gahhhh........First you guys torment the snot out of me with your awesome hardwood blow downs and now with awesome food.

The only thing I have to compare are Popple blow downs and a gallon bag of Walleye fillets bought from someone's trunk with a brick of commod cheese thrown in.

Dang it.


----------



## cantoo

I cleaned up a few branches today and got a half decent load home. They got rain up there this morning so it was really really soft, almost buried myself. Good thing I had the new front tires put on. I think they put helium in the rears again though. I was gonna chain a big round on it but didn't bother.


----------



## benp

Nice!!!!


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Gahhhh........First you guys torment the snot out of me with your awesome hardwood blow downs and now with awesome food.
> 
> The only thing I have to compare are Popple blow downs and a gallon bag of Walleye fillets bought from someone's trunk with a brick of commod cheese thrown in.
> 
> Dang it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Is it el nino or wtf are we gonna have a winter


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered another cord this morning, and the customer is happy with the wood. She also wants me to take down two dead Ash trees for her, they are on a steep hill above her house. Luckily, both can be dropped in safe directions. Never hurts to score some addl work!

And best of all, I was given permission to hunt the property. It is in a high end area of horse farms and estates, lots of deer, but a tough place to find permission to hunt. I'm stoked!

On the home front, too much going on! The garden has been producing beans, broccoli and tomatoes on a regular basis. I installed a new sliding door off the deck, but the trim inside & out needs to be reworked. We are replacing the old Formica counter tops with granite on Monday, and the well has been erratic, so that is also going deeper on Monday, a big expense, but I figured it was coming so I planned for it. We are currently down 605', So I will have them go to at least 1,000 and see how things are. Two neighbors have very good wells between 1,000 & 1,200 ft, another scored well at 600 ft, but another one had to go 1,600 to hit. Very expensive to go that deep. Most drillers don't like to go past 1,000, and won't go past 1,200.

Keep your fingers crossed for me, this ain't gonna be cheap and there is no guarantee of success!

My son in law started rehab today to help recover from his heart attack, and things seem to be going as well as could be expected on that front.

I get a yield like this from the garden every two days. The Plumb tomatoes are near endless, and the Beefstakes have been yielding recently also.


----------



## JustJeff

1000'! Does the water taste like rice? That's almost to china!


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck with the well Mike! Hopefully my well keeps behaving. I signed a contract last night to have a new heat pump put in. The air handler from 1979 and the outside compressor unit from 1989 probably need replaced before they leave me high and dry. They still work just fine but I feel like I am flirting with disaster every year.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Delivered another cord this morning, and the customer is happy with the wood. She also wants me to take down two dead Ash trees for her, they are on a steep hill above her house. Luckily, both can be dropped in safe directions. Never hurts to score some addl work!
> 
> And best of all, I was given permission to hunt the property. It is in a high end area of horse farms and estates, lots of deer, but a tough place to find permission to hunt. I'm stoked!
> 
> On the home front, too much going on! The garden has been producing beans, broccoli and tomatoes on a regular basis. I installed a new sliding door off the deck, but the trim inside & out needs to be reworked. We are replacing the old Formica counter tops with granite on Monday, and the well has been erratic, so that is also going deeper on Monday, a big expense, but I figured it was coming so I planned for it. We are currently down 605', So I will have them go to at least 1,000 and see how things are. Two neighbors have very good wells between 1,000 & 1,200 ft, another scored well at 600 ft, but another one had to go 1,600 to hit. Very expensive to go that deep. Most drillers don't like to go past 1,000, and won't go past 1,200.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me, this ain't gonna be cheap and there is no guarantee of success!
> 
> My son in law started rehab today to help recover from his heart attack, and things seem to be going as well as could be expected on that front.
> 
> I get a yield like this from the garden every two days. The Plumb tomatoes are near endless, and the Beefstakes have been yielding recently also.



Reminds me of an old spaghetti western, "The good, the bad, and the ugly". Us firewood hacks know when it piles up high we have overload springs. Steady as she goes and don't jerk too hard or you'll break a chain.


----------



## cantoo

Spent some time playing at work today. I brought home a few more skids.


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> Spent some time playing at work today. I brought home a few more skids.
> View attachment 441360


You got way too many toys Cantoo...ya gotta stop at some point......I should say way too many 'envious' toys. Ya got it going on bro. Good deal.


----------



## BGE541

Did some cutting and splitting today for our church. They sponsored the local national guard school for kids that are working on staying in school. Good kids the 6 I had were hard workers by the end of the day and took some short breaks to talk about life and the important stuff. Some photos are from halfway through and the pile we ended up with. Was approx 12'x10'x4' so a good amount.


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## MustangMike

OK, if anyone watched "Counting Cars" tonight, you saw the Blue 440 Road Runner Convertible and the Purple 440 Coronet Convertible that were done for Bruce and his wife Jennifer (from NY).

The project I worked on last Fri with my brother is to enlarge their garage to accommodate those cars! I will be working with my brother again next week when we pour the floor (did the footings last time). It is a difficult to access site, and we had to wheelbarrow some of the concrete for the footings.


----------



## KenJax Tree

All kinds of cars around here the past week or so.....the dream cruise on woodward was today


----------



## MustangMike

Chris, that cropped pic of your saw in your avatar almost looks like a knife in a sheath, cool looking!


----------



## USMC615

BGE541 said:


> Did some cutting and splitting today for our church. They sponsored the local national guard school for kids that are working on staying in school. Good kids the 6 I had were hard workers by the end of the day and took some short breaks to talk about life and the important stuff. Some photos are from halfway through and the pile we ended up with. Was approx 12'x10'x4' so a good amount.
> 
> View attachment 441389
> View attachment 441390
> View attachment 441391
> View attachment 441392


Nice, my man.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

you can scrounge the fence row but it comes with problems mowed a bank owned property today has not been mowed all year and i though i would scrounge on the property for any wood. all i found was this and they were not happy with me.


----------



## JustJeff

jakewells said:


> you can scrounge the fence row but it comes with problems mowed a bank owned property today has not been mowed all year and i though i would scrounge on the property for any wood. all i found was this and they were not happy with me.
> View attachment 441421


Doesn't matter what you're driving, when you find a nest like that, you can't get away fast enough!


----------



## svk

That's a monster! I took down a youth basketball sized one from my eave yesterday.


----------



## stihly dan

Load #3. Thought I'd give the trailer a workout this time, it's also lower to make getting those wicked heavy quarters in a little easier. This Beech is HEAVY .


----------



## stihly dan

Good timing I soppose. Sucks but it could have been much worse if it happens 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## JustJeff

Yikes!


----------



## wudpirat

That should buff right out.


----------



## Philbert

jakewells said:


> all i found was this and they were not happy with me.


Got a close-up? Dimensions?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Spent some time playing at work today. I brought home a few more skids.


I'd be interested in a few more details on your saw rig in the photo.

Thanks.

Philbert.


----------



## MiracleRepair

MustangMike said:


> Delivered another cord this morning, and the customer is happy with the wood. She also wants me to take down two dead Ash trees for her, they are on a steep hill above her house. Luckily, both can be dropped in safe directions. Never hurts to score some addl work!
> 
> And best of all, I was given permission to hunt the property. It is in a high end area of horse farms and estates, lots of deer, but a tough place to find permission to hunt. I'm stoked!
> 
> On the home front, too much going on! The garden has been producing beans, broccoli and tomatoes on a regular basis. I installed a new sliding door off the deck, but the trim inside & out needs to be reworked. We are replacing the old Formica counter tops with granite on Monday, and the well has been erratic, so that is also going deeper on Monday, a big expense, but I figured it was coming so I planned for it. We are currently down 605', So I will have them go to at least 1,000 and see how things are. Two neighbors have very good wells between 1,000 & 1,200 ft, another scored well at 600 ft, but another one had to go 1,600 to hit. Very expensive to go that deep. Most drillers don't like to go past 1,000, and won't go past 1,200.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me, this ain't gonna be cheap and there is no guarantee of success!
> 
> My son in law started rehab today to help recover from his heart attack, and things seem to be going as well as could be expected on that front.
> 
> I get a yield like this from the garden every two days. The Plumb tomatoes are near endless, and the Beefstakes have been yielding recently also.




Wow, my well is 65' deep here, we hit water at 20'.


----------



## USMC615

jakewells said:


> you can scrounge the fence row but it comes with problems mowed a bank owned property today has not been mowed all year and i though i would scrounge on the property for any wood. all i found was this and they were not happy with me.
> View attachment 441421


Wait till winter, snuff 'em out. That would make a fine mount on any wall. Looks to be a good size nest. I've ran across a many of 'em in the deer woods here in mid Ga. A few of my brothers have big nests mounted on their walls. They look awesome intermixed with waterfowl, deer, and wild hog mounts.


----------



## USMC615

MiracleRepair said:


> Wow, my well is 65' deep here, we hit water at 20'.


That's an awful shallow aquifer tapped into. Are there any planted fields close, nearby that get sprayed with adjuvants, herbicides, miticides, etc? That's literally rain water/surface water shallow.


----------



## Oldman47

USMC615 said:


> That's an awful shallow aquifer tapped into. Are there any planted fields close, nearby that get sprayed with adjuvants, herbicides, miticides, etc? That's literally rain water/surface water shallow.


Not necessarily surface water. My 200 foot deep well taps into a several counties wide aquifer. After the drillers broke through the hard surface area the well filled back to only about 60 feet deep when they were pumping it out at 20 gpm. I am near the top of a small hill with people 50 feet lower than my ground. If they hit the aquifer at the same elevation they would have a well filled to within 10 feet of the surface once they broke through. My soil is a heavy clay near the surface and water just does not penetrate it.


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of surface water near me, almost like underground streams, but they don't want you drinking it (like everyone did in the past). They want you to use an artesian well, my casing (which goes down to bed rock) is 110' (if memory serves me right). Originally hit at 525' (5 GPM), and they drilled to 605. My static level was 200', but that was almost 30 years ago, the water table keeps dropping. My pump is currently at 580' and I went dry in Nov, Jan and now again a week ago, so it is time to do something. For years I was good, but no longer.


----------



## cantoo

Philbert said:


> I'd be interested in a few more details on your saw rig in the photo.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert.



I just posted some pics on my Tool thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-firewood-tools.153256/page-17


----------



## Philbert

Thanks!

I thought it was part of your trailer, but this is even better!

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

@MustangMike had a great day up at the cabin. Saw 7 grouse, lots of bear scat, biggest was literally 15 yards from the cabin. Had the wife shooting her new double barreled .410. Kids did great with the .22 Even my six year old figured out the iron sights. My wife is damn good with the .22 crazy Latvian wife is some shot. I set up a bunch of old coleman fuel cans painted orange for the kids to shoot, mybwife shot the little white caps off. Iron sights to boot. Had a great time up there today, Warren had his ENTIRE family up, all three kids and all his grandkids.


----------



## farmer steve

evening scroungers. enjoying all the pics the last few days. except for stihly dan's trailer. i'm a cold weather scrounger. 95* here today and more this week. nomad_ archer, my buddy stopped today and told me when he was coming home from the races last nite there was a big rack buck standing in the road in front of my shop. when he stopped, he said it walked over and stood in front of my woodpile.(see guys wood is in the story.)  have a swell evening fellars.


----------



## nomad_archer

Those deer never seem to be around in hunting season. But on a side note I did get my 5B tag. 

I am a warm weather scrounger unless you need some help farmer steve. Anything I can do to get out of the house in the winter is worth doing. I spent the evening splitting and stacking. Sweating my butt off. I did run the CS400 again today and adjusted the tune a little leaner and it is running great. Ran the MS271 as well with a 16" bar. Talk about a big smile on my face a 50cc saw with a 16" bar is lots of fun.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

MustangMike said:


> A lot of surface water near me, almost like underground streams, but they don't want you drinking it (like everyone did in the past). They want you to use an artesian well, my casing (which goes down to bed rock) is 110' (if memory serves me right). Originally hit at 525' (5 GPM), and they drilled to 605. My static level was 200', but that was almost 30 years ago, the water table keeps dropping. My pump is currently at 580' and I went dry in Nov, Jan and now again a week ago, so it is time to do something. For years I was good, but no longer.


i got white sulphur water from my well its a little over 900ft deep.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, glad you and the family had a good time up at the cabin. Any Black Berries???


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Good timing I soppose. Sucks but it could have been much worse if it happens 10 minutes earlier.


Did the same thing but I was 40 miles from home!


----------



## Coro cutter

Hi guys and gals
Apologies been away for abit sorting out stuff that life throws at you. 
Back scrounging again had a few goodies lately some if I remember how to spell it lawsonanna very good burning and burns hot these were standing dead wasn't allowed the living ones


----------



## Coro cutter

Got another little scrounge a little of a tree that's calls kohfi' not sure how you spell it but it's very dense wood and "heavy" I'm sure someone will know the correct name for this wood over here its said how it sounds co-fi


----------



## Coro cutter

Also been doing a little splitting for next winters wood even tho it's still winter had some mean frosts about a week or so ago but started splitting after the frosty mornings had been and gone. I think there's a mixture of different woods here from different scrounges.
The trailer with no cage is just a yard trailer that doesn't go on the road just tow it around the yard for small scrounging jobs that get split straight away and then stacked
The trailer with the cage on is wat I call my delivery trailer. Both were under the conveyer belt from the splitter.then stacked away. Looks like gum spruce and northfolk and lawsonana


----------



## Coro cutter

Then there's a few trees that I'm not allowed to scrounge but they are nice pictures 

this last one below is two trees growing on each other which I thought was unusual. Wasn't allowed this one either. When you zoom in on this pic you can see better.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Very Nice pictures!


----------



## farmer steve

went to town for a haircut and diesel fuel. barbershop was closed an extra hour for lunch today.  so i'm at the gas station and this big yellow boom truck with tree branches piled in it pulls up to the pump beside me. of course i asked him what he does with all his extra wood. he said unless the customer wants it he_ tries_ to find someone that wants it. told me he couldn't believe it was so hard to give wood away.so i whip out my farm market business card and said call me.  BTW his name was Woody.


----------



## DFK

Farmer Steve: That guy might be the Wood Fairy???

David


----------



## ropensaddle

farmer steve said:


> evening scroungers. enjoying all the pics the last few days. except for stihly dan's trailer. i'm a cold weather scrounger. 95* here today and more this week. nomad_ archer, my buddy stopped today and told me when he was coming home from the races last nite there was a big rack buck standing in the road in front of my shop. when he stopped, he said it walked over and stood in front of my woodpile.(see guys wood is in the story.)  have a swell evening fellars.


Umm, well ya do know, summer scrounging is easier, around here better get it whilst its there lol sometimes its even cut for u already I split in 100 plus temps last week , why? No one called for climbing so i figured I would get my wood bank rich lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

Another small load tonight. This time oak. Spent the balance of the evening catching up on splitting the maple from a week or so ago. 

I am trying to get it all split and stacked before my trip to the cabin this week. I am working hard to keep up with the small loads that keep coming in. Maybe I can catch up tomorrow because I don't need to mow the grass this week since it is not growing like crazy.

Today was oak.


----------



## Erik B

@nomad_archer Good job. Slow and steady wins the wood race.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, got a few berries, black and raseberry. Somehow I think more ended up in the kids bellies than the container we were using


----------



## Bullvi22

No scrounging today, had to put a new brake caliper on the firewood hauler. Did get to run my new toy though, a ported wild thing bought from GrassGuerilla.


----------



## Coro cutter

Had another little scrounge today some rimu 
Not a lot of it but be good for next winter


----------



## Coro cutter

Now I know most of us when on a scrounge we all try to get the last bit in here's a photo I think has gone a little over board


----------



## nomad_archer

Bullvi22 said:


> No scrounging today, had to put a new brake caliper on the firewood hauler. Did get to run my new toy though, a ported wild thing bought from GrassGuerilla.



I did hear it was referred to as the mild thang.


----------



## Bullvi22

nomad_archer said:


> I did hear it was referred to as the mild thang.



It sure is, but I think I'll rename it the purple pug eater


----------



## Bullvi22

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, got a few berries, black and raseberry. Somehow I think more ended up in the kids bellies than the container we were using



One for picker, one for the bucket, that's the rule


----------



## ropensaddle

Bullvi22 said:


> It sure is, but I think I'll rename it the purple pug eater


itll buff out


----------



## dancan

If I click my heels together and say "There's no place like winter" you think it would help ????
That was a 3:00 and not on the hot side of the shop .
Sure is hard to even preplan a scrounge at these temps . My hat's off to you Southerners but I'll be kinda happy to strike a match LOL


----------



## benp

Have a Black Crown Tall boy or two Dan and regain your senses.

I'm dreading the annual stove talks with my neighbor.

October....Do you think......"No"

Late October....Say I was wondering should we...."H#ll No"

November...You know it's the beginning of November..."[email protected]#$ No..Turn the propane on"

I always lose as soon as there are multiple frost days in a row. " Fine...just fine...lite the damn thing"....aaaaaand we both get hammered for the celebratory lighting of the stove and the end of Ben's normal life as he knows it for the next 7 months.

It's all good.


----------



## stihly dan

Wow 70 below zero in Canada, it was hot as hell here in NH.


----------



## nomad_archer

Hot and nasty here in South Central PA.


----------



## MustangMike

NY too.


----------



## svk

96 here 4 days ago, 43 this morning.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Have a Black Crown Tall boy or two Dan and regain your senses.
> 
> I'm dreading the annual stove talks with my neighbor.
> 
> October....Do you think......"No"
> 
> Late October....Say I was wondering should we...."H#ll No"
> 
> November...You know it's the beginning of November..."[email protected]#$ No..Turn the propane on"
> 
> I always lose as soon as there are multiple frost days in a row. " Fine...just fine...lite the damn thing"....aaaaaand we both get hammered for the celebratory lighting of the stove and the end of Ben's normal life as he knows it for the next 7 months.
> 
> It's all good.


That's funny!


----------



## zogger

Progress pics, last pic with the big branches still up and Mocha lurking for his prey, then big branches all on ground after some fancy tree mountain climbing and starting to buck them up, then some brush and weed volunteers with a little ancient water infused diesel becoming transformed..


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Have a Black Crown Tall boy or two Dan and regain your senses.
> 
> I'm dreading the annual stove talks with my neighbor.
> 
> October....Do you think......"No"
> 
> Late October....Say I was wondering should we...."H#ll No"
> 
> November...You know it's the beginning of November..."[email protected]#$ No..Turn the propane on"
> 
> I always lose as soon as there are multiple frost days in a row. " Fine...just fine...lite the damn thing"....aaaaaand we both get hammered for the celebratory lighting of the stove and the end of Ben's normal life as he knows it for the next 7 months.
> 
> It's all good.



I look forward to it. No bugs, less mowing. Harder to do mechanical work outside, but meh... I got so much dang wood...Well, then there's mud season and getting stuck..excuse for bigger 4wd and bigger wheels and tires, eventually I'll have something that works! I think I might have to trade off the big bogger mkII, the engine is not so good...shame, got killer wheels and tires and axles and so on, but can't afford to get a decent engine in there. I got it running with new injectors and glow plugs, but..still sucks. Drove it around a little, not good. I might try a new injection pump, but hate to chuck 500 bucks and labor at something that is still not viable.


----------



## DFK

It has been raining here for the past week.
Might rain for another two are three days.
Temps topping out at 80 to 85. 
Humidity is near 100%. 
The air is thick as pea soup.

David


----------



## MustangMike

We could use a little more rain!


----------



## zogger

DFK said:


> It has been raining here for the past week.
> Might rain for another two are three days.
> Temps topping out at 80 to 85.
> Humidity is near 100%.
> The air is thick as pea soup.
> 
> David



Same here..got those big branches down in between rainstorms..had to do something, going nuts here with cabin fever. Wish I had a nice shop to work in.


----------



## svk

Raining like crazy here for past couple of days


----------



## mainewoods

Everyone feel better?


----------



## nomad_archer

Nope. I enjoy the fall and can tolerate the heat. I'm not looking forward to more of that white garbage.


----------



## dancan

Yup Clint , it's on the way .
Lobstah season ,







The stupid driver season , 






But no bugs of fly season


----------



## dancan

A friend gave me this today because he won't be cutting wood for a bit .






I have the visor , just not in the pics .


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> A friend gave me this today because he won't be cutting wood for a bit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the visor , just not in the pics .


You have a good friend to give you that PPE


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> Yup Clint , it's on the way .
> Lobstah season ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid driver season ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no bugs of fly season


----------



## stihly dan

How/why is winter lobsta season?


----------



## dancan

Our better tasting lobsters comes from the colder water in the winter and the province is divided in zones opening at different times .





Zone 34 starts late November , tastiest lobstah's from there


----------



## nomad_archer

Well heck they kept the season simple for ya.


----------



## handsplit!

Farmers are your friends!!!! Love to live in a community where good friends and good neighbors are a plenty. And plenty of wood to heat, feed, and mill all the way around.


----------



## JustJeff

Not firewood related at all. But at $100, it's almost a scrounge and my son paid for it with money he made selling firewood. I feel cooler already.


----------



## MustangMike

Seems like we go from brutally cold Winters to brutally hot Summers with almost no Spring or Fall. I'm startin to miss those seasons!


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> I look forward to it. No bugs, less mowing. Harder to do mechanical work outside, but meh... I got so much dang wood...Well, then there's mud season and getting stuck..excuse for bigger 4wd and bigger wheels and tires, eventually I'll have something that works! I think I might have to trade off the big bogger mkII, the engine is not so good...shame, got killer wheels and tires and axles and so on, but can't afford to get a decent engine in there. I got it running with new injectors and glow plugs, but..still sucks. Drove it around a little, not good. I might try a new injection pump, but hate to chuck 500 bucks and labor at something that is still not viable.



If I had an indoor stove I'd be looking forward to it. 

I really like them and anytime I go somewhere especially in the winter I'm like a 2 year old to a shiny object. 

Oooooooh a woodstove. Lol

Good luck with the bogger.


----------



## mainewoods

Been hot here for the last few days, 90* with high humidity. I'm not used to heat like that, and it sure makes it unpleasant workin' the wood pile. I don't know how you fellers stand it day after day. You can have it!! Anyway, the scrounged wood from my neighbor is split and stacked, finally. Did I mention that I like hydraulic fluid assisted wood splitting devices?


----------



## Toy4xchris

So I am brand new around here but not new to scrounging usually its just pallets because I mainly use it for camping firewood but this is the first time I have gotten fresh cut wood.
It is amazing what can happen if you just ask not sure what kind of wood it is though. I dont know much about wood....


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> So I am brand new around here but not new to scrounging usually its just pallets because I mainly use it for camping firewood but this is the first time I have gotten fresh cut wood.
> It is amazing what can happen if you just ask not sure what kind of wood it is though. I dont know much about wood....


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Philbert

Toy4xchris said:


> . . . not sure what kind of wood it is though.



_FIRE_-wood.

Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## Toy4xchris

the best kind in my mind they even loaded it up for me. I figure they were cutting the tree down right out front of my work might as well see if they would give me some.


----------



## USMC615

Toy4xchris said:


> So I am brand new around here but not new to scrounging usually its just pallets because I mainly use it for camping firewood but this is the first time I have gotten fresh cut wood.
> It is amazing what can happen if you just ask not sure what kind of wood it is though. I dont know much about wood....


What year MegaCab?...looks '06-07? I've got an '06, bought brand new...just turned 47K original miles last week.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> If I had an indoor stove I'd be looking forward to it.
> 
> I really like them and anytime I go somewhere especially in the winter I'm like a 2 year old to a shiny object.
> 
> Oooooooh a woodstove. Lol
> 
> Good luck with the bogger.



The bogger 2 def needs new engine. Tried new injectors, glowplugs and filters, ran it for a bit, sort of loud, smoke was clearing a little, revved it up, made more clanky hammering noise and stalled. Went to restart, no start, saw an idiot light on the dash says low coolant?? WTF, checked that before. . While letting it cool checked the oil, eeek! Inches deep with coolant. So, either this local guy who wants it (He wants to make a near showtruck from it with a built 454 he already has) does a swap soon, like this weekend (we've been talking about it a month now) or I order a dotmil engine pull and get it shipped here.


----------



## farmer steve

Toy4xchris said:


> So I am brand new around here but not new to scrounging usually its just pallets because I mainly use it for camping firewood but this is the first time I have gotten fresh cut wood.
> It is amazing what can happen if you just ask not sure what kind of wood it is though. I dont know much about wood....


welcome to the asylum. good job on the "scrounge". don't listen to these guy's that tell you you need to have a 2 saw plan. you need at least 5 or 6.


----------



## dancan

I'd feel nekid if I only had two saws ......


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> Our better tasting lobsters comes from the colder water in the winter and the province is divided in zones opening at different times .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zone 34 starts late November , tastiest lobstah's from there



That is interesting. I remember that winter that was not a winter 4 years ago, the next summer lobstah was the cheapest in 15 years or so. Apparently the warmer water kept them in, or they didn't need to go to the deep where its more dangerous or something.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> I'd feel nekid if I only had two saws ......



While I agree, to me it would depend on what the 2 saws were. 

I would be ok with just the 394 as my only saw.....but you do need a back up just in case.


----------



## Toy4xchris

USMC615 said:


> What year MegaCab?...looks '06-07? I've got an '06, bought brand new...just turned 47K original miles last week.



Its an 06 1500 with the Hemi has just over 127k on it and still runs like a top.


----------



## mainewoods

Welcome to the scrounging thread. Lot's of good advice and tips on here, from some pretty knowledgeable fellahs. Sometimes we even discuss scrounging wood!


----------



## spike60

MustangMike said:


> We could use a little more rain!



How'd you make out last night? Had 1.91 inches in the rain gauge this morning.


----------



## svk

spike60 said:


> How'd you make out last night? Had 1.91 inches in the rain gauge this morning.


You guys are likely getting the storm we had a couple days ago. It dropped 3.5 inches on us.


----------



## spike60

I slept through the whole thing last night. Never knew it rained til I got up this morning.


----------



## mainewoods

I sure hope we get some of that rain, been drought conditions around here for some time now.


----------



## USMC615

Toy4xchris said:


> Its an 06 1500 with the Hemi has just over 127k on it and still runs like a top.


Here's a shot of mine Toy4xchris...'06 and Hemi as well. Got to put up a pic...without 'em, these scroungers around here will ride ya like a pack mule. Lol. With only 47K mileage as of now, hopefully I'll get some long mileage outta this thing. 






Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

That's a good looking truck. Can't find many pics of mine but here is one of it hooked to the toyhauler.





Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## 3000 FPS

Been out scrounging some more wood this last week. A few pics.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Just a few more. Remember this is Wyoming so there is not a lot of good wood to choose from.
What I have is Lodge pole pine, cottonwood, Green ash, Siberian elm, Quaking Aspen, Spruce, Russian olive and alittle boxelder.










I just wanted to show this last picture of how much haze there is right now. This is smoke from the fires going
in Washington state, Idaho, and Montana. Really bad.


----------



## mainewoods

Man that's flat! This is about as "open country" as it gets around here.


----------



## USMC615

3000 FPS said:


> Just a few more. Remember this is Wyoming so there is not a lot of good wood to choose from.
> What I have is Lodge pole pine, cottonwood, Green ash, Siberian elm, Quaking Aspen, Spruce, Russian olive and alittle boxelder.
> 
> View attachment 442351
> 
> 
> View attachment 442352
> 
> 
> View attachment 442353
> 
> 
> I just wanted to show this last picture of how much haze there is right now. This is smoke from the fires going
> in Washington state, Idaho, and Montana. Really bad.
> View attachment 442354


Man, that is some wide open country there...narry a tree in sight except in the last pic about the smoke haze. I bet when the wind gets to whipping in the winter time, it's brutal in that open of a space.


----------



## 3000 FPS

USMC615 said:


> Man, that is some wide open country there...narry a tree in sight except in the last pic about the smoke haze. I bet when the wind gets to whipping in the winter time, it's brutal in that open of a space.



Yep it is wide open. Not for everyone. Anyone who comes by is always amazed at the amount of wood I have scrounged. I also put a lot of my stacks on the west side of the house to help with a wind break. The wind is something we live with here, but I love the wide open space and seeing for miles.


----------



## USMC615

3000 FPS said:


> Yep it is wide open. Not for everyone. Anyone who comes by is always amazed at the amount of wood I have scrounged. I also put a lot of my stacks on the west side of the house to help with a wind break. The wind is something we live with here, but I love the wide open space and seeing for miles.


Nice. I'd be tempted to try those 1,000 yard plus, crazy shots at pronghorn, deer, etc...talk about trying to figure your 'Kentucky windage.' Have a better chance with a howitzer, lol.


----------



## 3000 FPS

The longest shot I ever have taken at a Pronghorn is 400 yards. I was afraid I would shoot to low so I held over to the top of his back and caught him right through the spine. I was using a 25-06.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Hey USMC615 I noticed you have a 460 rancher. I was wondering if you have ever had problems with the clutch springs getting weak from heat and letting the chain move at idle.


----------



## USMC615

3000 FPS said:


> Hey USMC615 I noticed you have a 460 rancher. I was wondering if you have ever had problems with the clutch springs getting weak from heat and letting the chain move at idle.


No problems so far 3000 with clutch springs/idle chain slippage. I bought the saw new about 3 years ago, but I tend to use the 445 I bought 2 yrs ago much more than the 460. Not saying it can't happen with the 460, yours has probably seen a heap more action and cutting than mine. Might be a good question to ask though over in the chainsaw forum. Lots of folks with a lotta good knowledge over in chainsaws.


----------



## Erik B

mainewoods said:


> Man that's flat! This is about as "open country" as it gets around here.
> View attachment 442358


@mainewoods Love that shot of the double rainbow. Around me it is as flat as it is around you. Gotta love the hills.


----------



## MustangMike

Bob, it did rain last night, but I don't know how much, I was sleeping. Nice sunny day today though, cool in the morning, then it really warmed up. Delivered another 2 cord from the pile. 

Will be helping my brother tomorrow with that concrete garage floor for the guy with the two 440 Mopars that was on Counting Cars.

My Well is down to 1,330 ft, they don't think they hit any addl water, but will check the static level next week when they pull all the drilling pipe out. We will also consider if fracking it is a good idea. Rather depressing to tell you the truth. Feels kinda like you purchased an imaginary car or boat that does not exist!

I guess the only good news is the well is not completely dry, so there are still some possibilities.


----------



## dancan

The neighbour was complaining that her cedar was blocking the winter sun and that ice would not melt in her driveway .
I was volunteered by my wife to thin it out so Pioneerguy600 and I did a bit of arboriste work LOL












We ended up with a mountain of brush and a bit of cedar for kindling 
After we were done we took a shot up to where we've been scrounging , spotted plenty of new dead standing hardwoods .
Even stopped and scrounged up a blueberry snack in an area that burnt a few years back


----------



## Philbert

Nice looking Ryobi . . . 

Philbert


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> The neighbour was complaining that her cedar was blocking the winter sun and that ice would not melt in her driveway .
> I was volunteered by my wife to thin it out so Pioneerguy600 and I did a bit of arboriste work LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up with a mountain of brush and a bit of cedar for kindling
> After we were done we took a shot up to where we've been scrounging , spotted plenty of new dead standing hardwoods .
> Even stopped and scrounged up a blueberry snack in an area that burnt a few years back


OK for being volunteered! Nice country up there, always like your pics.


----------



## stihly dan

Just ordered a new reciever hitch for the truck, a nice curt class V, 17,000 lb GTW with 2,500 lb TW from autoanything. Com . Those guys are wicked cheap, guaranteed lowest price for a year. This will not happen again!


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Just ordered a new reciever hitch for the truck, a nice curt class V, 17,000 lb GTW with 2,500 lb TW from autoanything. Com . Those guys are wicked cheap, guaranteed lowest price for a year. This will not happen again!



Man, that looks stout! I have a cat V on the needs an engine bogger mkII, but yours looks lots better. (edit: pre broken I mean).


----------



## dancan

Took the Ryobia for a drive this afternoon 

Found a trail I haven't been on .

















All that water , 24" of it and the RonCo WH 1.0 didn't flinch a bit


----------



## MustangMike

Is that just a re badged Stihl???


----------



## dancan

Even scrounged up some more berries , they were the size of grapes LOL
Got about 2 quarts 
The dog likes them too .






Plenty of dead and leaning trees on this scouting trip , I went out to asses the trail and take inventory 
















I also found a blown down fire killed pine , I figured I'd cut a few blocks to see if it still had a good heart .






This thing was propped up but wow , was it ever wet and did it ever smell of turpentine .











It was a great day , hot and humid .
Scrounge on gentleman


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Is that just a re badged Stihl???



Yes Mike , I did up the stickers for schitts and giggles LOL


----------



## Ambull01

You guys have been busy.

Wood scrounging gurus, I have a few questions about wood haulers. I'm definitely going to get rid of my CTS-V and buy a truck. I'm leaning towards a diesel 3/4 or 1 ton truck but I'll probably never tow anything. I want to spend about $20k. Was thinking about buying a truck and a cheap fuel efficient car for my work commute but I'll have four vehicles if I go that route. Anyway, what do you all recommend? 

My choices:
5.9 Cummins Dodge up to '06. I think they went to the 6.7 in '07 with all the added emissions crap. 
Duramax Chevy/GMC: prefer the LBZ engine as it seems to have the least amount of issues. '06 or '07
Ford diesel: 7.3 would be nice but the truck would be really old. There's deals to be had for the 6.0 but there are a lot of issues with that motor. 6.4 motor sounds great for hp/torque but sounds extremely high tech/complicated. 
Tundra: probably the 5.7 motor. MPG isn't great but motor is strong. Not sure how it will handle the weight of firewood though. 
Chevy/GMC 1/2 ton gas trucks: The 5.3 motor sounds extremely reliable, decent power, and I can buy a much newer model vs a diesel p/u. Seems like the 5.3 was/is the most widely optioned engine so, worst case scenario, I could pick one up for cheap for an engine swap. 
Dodge 1/2 ton gas trucks: Not a huge fan of Dodge so I'll probably skip their gas models unless I see a screaming deal. 
Ford 1/2 gas trucks: Their gas trucks sounds a bit gutless so I'll probably pass unless I see a screaming deal. 

What would you pick? I would like to cut/haul firewood at least once a week all year long if possible. Selling firewood doesn't seem like it will provide a whole lot of income but I may do it just so I'll have an excuse to upgrade my Makita with a BBK and get another smaller saw to limb. I could get a trailer and tow the wood but that just seems to be a waste of money. I'll probably never tow anything else except firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Yes Mike , I did up the stickers for schitts and giggles LOL



With everyone selling everyone else's saws, and all the knock offs, I wasn't sure! Ya got me!


----------



## dancan

5.9 Cummins , well , the Dodge thing .....
6.0l Chev , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
5.3 Chev , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
Toyota , hopefully you can afford to fix it .
Gas Ford , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
7.3 Ford , it's a workhorse and you can polly afford to fix it .
6.Anything Ford , might break the bank to fix it .
Duramax , gonna cost but you hopefully have saved enough to fix it .


----------



## farmer steve

i have an 09 F-150 with the small v-8 that i haul wood with. no problems so far. pull the dump with it. the dump holds a cord + and the truck a 1/2 or more. works great. also have a F-250/6.4 that would haul anything i could throw in it. but..... the wife would kill me if i put even a twig in it. no problems with the 6.4. NO 2 WD.


----------



## dancan

That new Ford stuff is some nice , I had a 2015 out with a dump trailer , 1 1/2 cord was like hauling a box feathers doing 70mph on the highway LOL
I know of only one 6l that got 5oo,ooo trouble free km's and then blew up , all the others I know of started eating money at 180,000 km's but I don't see that many diesels .
I might/maybe/possibly/could have bought a 2000 F250 4x4 with a 7.3 to replace the van that I bought to replace the original van LOL


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> 5.9 Cummins , well , the Dodge thing .....
> 6.0l Chev , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
> 5.3 Chev , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
> Toyota , hopefully you can afford to fix it .
> Gas Ford , it's a workhorse and you can afford to fix it .
> 7.3 Ford , it's a workhorse and you can polly afford to fix it .
> 6.Anything Ford , might break the bank to fix it .
> Duramax , gonna cost but you hopefully have saved enough to fix it .



Nice and simple lol. With the Cummins, I will overlook the Dodge lol. I used to like the big rig styling but for some reason it is the least desirable exterior now. 

So it's a 5.3 or 6 liter Chevy/GMC I guess. Damn, I wish my diesel envy wasn't soo strong! Gas truck is much more sensible for my use. 



farmer steve said:


> i have an 09 F-150 with the small v-8 that i haul wood with. no problems so far. pull the dump with it. the dump holds a cord + and the truck a 1/2 or more. works great. also have a F-250/6.4 that would haul anything i could throw in it. but..... the wife would kill me if i put even a twig in it. no problems with the 6.4. NO 2 WD.



Only reason I'm against the Ford is because of my '89 F-150. It had the 5.0 I think. Exhaust note was awesome but lacked power. The 6.4 trucks are supposed to be the hot rod of the diesels.


----------



## Mike-M

Ambull01 said:


> You guys have been busy.
> 
> Wood scrounging gurus, I have a few questions about wood haulers. I'm definitely going to get rid of my CTS-V and buy a truck. I'm leaning towards a diesel 3/4 or 1 ton truck but I'll probably never tow anything. I want to spend about $20k. Was thinking about buying a truck and a cheap fuel efficient car for my work commute but I'll have four vehicles if I go that route. Anyway, what do you all recommend?
> 
> My choices:
> 5.9 Cummins Dodge up to '06. I think they went to the 6.7 in '07 with all the added emissions crap.
> Duramax Chevy/GMC: prefer the LBZ engine as it seems to have the least amount of issues. '06 or '07
> Ford diesel: 7.3 would be nice but the truck would be really old. There's deals to be had for the 6.0 but there are a lot of issues with that motor. 6.4 motor sounds great for hp/torque but sounds extremely high tech/complicated.
> Tundra: probably the 5.7 motor. MPG isn't great but motor is strong. Not sure how it will handle the weight of firewood though.
> Chevy/GMC 1/2 ton gas trucks: The 5.3 motor sounds extremely reliable, decent power, and I can buy a much newer model vs a diesel p/u. Seems like the 5.3 was/is the most widely optioned engine so, worst case scenario, I could pick one up for cheap for an engine swap.
> Dodge 1/2 ton gas trucks: Not a huge fan of Dodge so I'll probably skip their gas models unless I see a screaming deal.
> Ford 1/2 gas trucks: Their gas trucks sounds a bit gutless so I'll probably pass unless I see a screaming deal.
> 
> What would you pick? I would like to cut/haul firewood at least once a week all year long if possible. Selling firewood doesn't seem like it will provide a whole lot of income but I may do it just so I'll have an excuse to upgrade my Makita with a BBK and get another smaller saw to limb. I could get a trailer and tow the wood but that just seems to be a waste of money. I'll probably never tow anything else except firewood.


Of the diesels, $20k gets you a truck roughly 10 years old with 100k miles. Ford 7.3 or a Dodge with a stick shift are about all you want to deal with from that class. If you never plan to tow, Id get a gm gas 5.3 :2cents


----------



## dancan

But remember , 5.o , you can afford to fix LOL
If you were working the truck every day , it's still a hard toss up , I know some company's that have given up on today's diesel trucks and gone to gas only .
If I could find a deal on one of the Dodge/MB diesel Sprinters I'd be happy but I'd always be in fear to have to fix it LOL


----------



## Ambull01

Mike-M said:


> Of the diesels, $20k gets you a truck roughly 10 years old with 100k miles. Ford 7.3 or a Dodge with a stick shift are about all you want to deal with from that class. If you never plan to tow, Id get a gm gas 5.3 :2cents



Yeah, that's the motor that's been calling my name. I was thinking about increasing it to about $25k but that still means a diesel with a lot of miles. From what I've read the newer 5.3's can get low 20 MPGs on the highway. That's pretty good for such a heavy vehicle. 



dancan said:


> But remember , 5.o , you can afford to fix LOL
> If you were working the truck every day , it's still a hard toss up , I know some company's that have given up on today's diesel trucks and gone to gas only .
> If I could find a deal on one of the Dodge/MB diesel Sprinters I'd be happy but I'd always be in fear to have to fix it LOL



Yep lol. Those turbo diesels sound a bit complicated. I've heard the same thing about companies getting away from diesels. Evidently some cities have gone to gas vehicles too. Probably all that diesel emissions stuff. 

Okay, I'm going to research the hell out of the gasoline truck engines for Ford and Chevy/GMC. Most likely it will be the Chevy 5.3 unless I read something that changes my mind. Thanks for the input guys. 

On the topic of scrounging, took my dog for a walk around the neighborhood yesterday. City/tree guys cut a bunch of stuff all over the place. Rounds are everywhere ripe for the taking. My van has been out of commission for a while but I finally installed a new starter and it runs like a champ again. I'm going to get all rounds I can and start stacking them in my front yard. Eastern shore hillbilly.


----------



## stihly dan

7.3 diesel with 138,000 mi for less than $20,000 delivered let me know.


----------



## zogger

Finance or cash? If you got cash you can get some guys labor of love built up nice 80s truck for half what you are thinking of spending.

edit, or just a running stock truck for much cheaper that will do the job. Save it for scrounging and don't use it for commuting, should last awhile, plus, no 5 grand computer needed just to analyze any repairs... example just chosen at random off of CL right now

http://athensga.craigslist.org/cto/5159569092.html


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I'm back from a long 4 day trip up to my cabin. Ran a new electrical circuit and then spent two days bass fishing. Caught a few but the big ones were far and few between. We did catch enough big ones to make a meal out of it. We had NW PA's finest bounty, bambi, bass and beers. It was a nice trip but now back to the real world. 

As for trucks once my tacoma wears out, I may be considering a full size since they are getting similar mileage as my tacome. I get a touch over 20 mpg highway. I could really use the extra space and capacity when scrounging. Sometimes I still wish I would have gotten the tundra instead of the tacoma. But the tundra wouldnt fit in the driveway of the house I was renting at the time. Ohhh well.


----------



## Ambull01

stihly dan said:


> 7.3 diesel with 138,000 mi for less than $20,000 delivered let me know.



What 7.3 is it? Heard there are a few variations with that motor. 4x4? 



zogger said:


> Finance or cash? If you got cash you can get some guys labor of love built up nice 80s truck for half what you are thinking of spending.
> 
> edit, or just a running stock truck for much cheaper that will do the job. Save it for scrounging and don't use it for commuting, should last awhile, plus, no 5 grand computer needed just to analyze any repairs... example just chosen at random off of CL right now
> 
> http://athensga.craigslist.org/cto/5159569092.html



Cash. Yeah the older trucks will probably be cheap to maintain, you have a point. 



nomad_archer said:


> Well I'm back from a long 4 day trip up to my cabin. Ran a new electrical circuit and then spent two days bass fishing. Caught a few but the big ones were far and few between. We did catch enough big ones to make a meal out of it. We had NW PA's finest bounty, bambi, bass and beers. It was a nice trip but now back to the real world.
> 
> As for trucks once my tacoma wears out, I may be considering a full size since they are getting similar mileage as my tacome. I get a touch over 20 mpg highway. I could really use the extra space and capacity when scrounging. Sometimes I still wish I would have gotten the tundra instead of the tacoma. But the tundra wouldnt fit in the driveway of the house I was renting at the time. Ohhh well.



I researched the Tacoma and Frontier. I know they're reliable trucks and easier to maneuver but their mileage kinda sucks when you consider their size. A midsize would probably work a little better for me except for hauling firewood. Read the Tacoma squats a lot with heavy weight. Used Frontiers can be had for a decent price but the mpg turns me off. Looked at the Tundra with the 5.7 then I read about their non-locking diff and saw some videos where they should the limitations of the system.


----------



## nomad_archer

I really like the tacoma for a midsize besides the mileage. I got a new suspension from the factory after I bought mine because of the squating. It took care of it but it is still a mid size and that is some thing to remember when comparing it to other trucks. 

I am going to look at a husky 365 x-torq tonight after work. Talked the guy down to $175. Hopefully everything checks out. I hope I have the right tools to pull the muffler. I cant seem to find out what that will take. Otherwise it just looks like a used saw. If it runs there isnt much that cant be fixed reasonably at the price paid to get into a 70cc saw.


----------



## Toy4xchris

I've owned the Chevy duramax, dodge 5.9 cummins and the ford with the 6.4psd would recommend the Chevy and dodge. And personally like the dodge with the 5.7 hemi not the greatest mileage but a good solid reliable truck. 

Didn't get anything to do with wood done but got some work on my son's custom wagon done










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I really like the tacoma for a midsize besides the mileage. I got a new suspension from the factory after I bought mine because of the squating. It took care of it but it is still a mid size and that is soothing to remember when comparing it to other trucks.
> 
> I am going to look at a husky 365 x-torq tonight after work. Talked the guy down to $175. Hopefully everything checks out. I hope I have the right tools to pull the muffler. I cant seem to find out what that will take. Otherwise it just looks like a used saw. If it runs there isnt much that cant be fixed reasonably at the price paid to get into a 70cc saw.



Every fastener of note on huskies is a metric allen. Get a set of T handles that are long and you are good to go to tear em down. 175 if it runs good is a steal, and even if you need a new jug and slug, plenty of cheaper aftermarket parts out there.

I have no idea what they cost besides a whole lot, but supposedly the new full size nissan trucks have or will shortly have a cummins option.

With that said, if I could get a new 80s style yota diesel hiluxe or the nissan equivalent diesel 4x4, which they sold overseas but not in the US, I'd go into hock for one. There's just something about little bitty trucks that are tough as nails that is just slick.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Every fastener of note on huskies is a metric allen. Get a set of T handles that are long and you are good to go to tear em down. 175 if it runs good is a steal, and even if you need a new jug and slug, plenty of cheaper aftermarket parts out there.
> 
> I have no idea what they cost besides a whole lot, but supposedly the new full size nissan trucks have or will shortly have a cummins option.
> 
> With that said, if I could get a new 80s style yota diesel hiluxe or the nissan equivalent diesel 4x4, which they sold overseas but not in the US, I'd go into hock for one. There's just something about little bitty trucks that are tough as nails that is just slick.



I may have posted this already, can't remember. You ever see the Top Gear episode where they bought a used Hilux farm truck and tried to kill it? That truck is tough


----------



## Toy4xchris

Ambull01 said:


> I may have posted this already, can't remember. You ever see the Top Gear episode where they bought a used Hilux farm truck and tried to kill it? That truck is tough


I've seen it and I have owned a few older hilux toyotas with the gas motors and have yet to kill one


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I may have posted this already, can't remember. You ever see the Top Gear episode where they bought a used Hilux farm truck and tried to kill it? That truck is tough



ya, it's in parts, I have them saved on the hdd


----------



## Mike-M

Ambull01 said:


> ...Cash. Yeah the older trucks will probably be cheap to maintain, you have a point.....


Yes and no. My previous truck was a '90 F250 with a 7.3 IDI. Thats known for being the most reliable, bulletproof truck you can find. Mine nickel and dimed me to death. Every few days, something else broke. Everything except the injection pump was super cheap to fix, but there was just so much **** breaking all the time. Any old truck you find is gonna have a billion little problems like that, even if it was really well taken care of.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I got the 365. I pulled the muffler and it look like one light score on the piston. What do you guys think? It runs well and does everything it should. Looks like it may have been manufactured in 2012?
Any ways do I have to worry about the score or should I run it until it gives me problems and then put in a new piston?

I destroyed the muffler gasket trying to clean things up so I will be ordering a new muffler soon.


----------



## Bullvi22

Looks like a heckuva buy nomad!


----------



## dancan

Zogger wood !!!!!!


----------



## dancan

So , it was 110* in the sun at the shop today 
Having said that , Old Man Winter is still on track to show up whether we want to see him or not .
















But ,,,, spring time shows up and the gold at the end of the winter makes it all worth it 






Scrounge on ladies and gentleman


----------



## stihly dan

A jar of creosote?


----------



## Erik B

No, a jar of molasses.


----------



## JustJeff

If you never plan on towing anything, why would you be looking at diesel or anything bigger than a half ton? The big 3 all make suitable trucks. Mine is a 2013 f150 ecoboost. I love it and can pile the wood over the box and it hauls it fine. Hauls anything I hook to it as well. Although if never towing, the base v6 would do just as well and save a few bucks. I think the dodge 1/2 ton diesel would be worth a look too. Good luck with the truck search. 


Ambull01 said:


> You guys have been busy.
> 
> Wood scrounging gurus, I have a few questions about wood haulers. I'm definitely going to get rid of my CTS-V and buy a truck. I'm leaning towards a diesel 3/4 or 1 ton truck but I'll probably never tow anything. I want to spend about $20k. Was thinking about buying a truck and a cheap fuel efficient car for my work commute but I'll have four vehicles if I go that route. Anyway, what do you all recommend?
> 
> My choices:
> 5.9 Cummins Dodge up to '06. I think they went to the 6.7 in '07 with all the added emissions crap.
> Duramax Chevy/GMC: prefer the LBZ engine as it seems to have the least amount of issues. '06 or '07
> Ford diesel: 7.3 would be nice but the truck would be really old. There's deals to be had for the 6.0 but there are a lot of issues with that motor. 6.4 motor sounds great for hp/torque but sounds extremely high tech/complicated.
> Tundra: probably the 5.7 motor. MPG isn't great but motor is strong. Not sure how it will handle the weight of firewood though.
> Chevy/GMC 1/2 ton gas trucks: The 5.3 motor sounds extremely reliable, decent power, and I can buy a much newer model vs a diesel p/u. Seems like the 5.3 was/is the most widely optioned engine so, worst case scenario, I could pick one up for cheap for an engine swap.
> Dodge 1/2 ton gas trucks: Not a huge fan of Dodge so I'll probably skip their gas models unless I see a screaming deal.
> Ford 1/2 gas trucks: Their gas trucks sounds a bit gutless so I'll probably pass unless I see a screaming deal.
> 
> What would you pick? I would like to cut/haul firewood at least once a week all year long if possible. Selling firewood doesn't seem like it will provide a whole lot of income but I may do it just so I'll have an excuse to upgrade my Makita with a BBK and get another smaller saw to limb. I could get a trailer and tow the wood but that just seems to be a waste of money. I'll probably never tow anything else except firewood.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Just finished my last college class officially no longer a college student. [emoji469]


----------



## Erik B

Toy4xchris said:


> Just finished my last college class officially no longer a college student. [emoji469]


Congratulations. Now you can start earning money instead of just spending.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> If you never plan on towing anything, why would you be looking at diesel or anything bigger than a half ton? The big 3 all make suitable trucks. Mine is a 2013 f150 ecoboost. I love it and can pile the wood over the box and it hauls it fine. Hauls anything I hook to it as well. Although if never towing, the base v6 would do just as well and save a few bucks. I think the dodge 1/2 ton diesel would be worth a look too. Good luck with the truck search.



You're absolutely right. I have absolutely no real need for a diesel. My rational side is screaming Chevy 5.3 Silverado/GMC 1/2 ton. My irrational side is screaming 3/4 or 1 ton diesel. Diesels resale value holds much better than gas trucks but the purchase price is steeper. Diesel fuel is right around the same price as regular unleaded near me. Maintenance cost may be a wash since the diesel has longer scheduled time frames but I hear parts are more expensive and fluid capacity is higher. I think the HD trucks will be able to hold the payload a bit better but 1/2 tons around the country have been hauling firewood for a long time.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Erik B said:


> Congratulations. Now you can start earning money instead of just spending.


I got lucky and was able to use my GI Bill to pay for school.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

all this talk about wood haulers here is mine it will pull just as good as any new gas truck


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> You're absolutely right. I have absolutely no real need for a diesel. My rational side is screaming Chevy 5.3 Silverado/GMC 1/2 ton. My irrational side is screaming 3/4 or 1 ton diesel. Diesels resale value holds much better than gas trucks but the purchase price is steeper. Diesel fuel is right around the same price as regular unleaded near me. Maintenance cost may be a wash since the diesel has longer scheduled time frames but I hear parts are more expensive and fluid capacity is higher. I think the HD trucks will be able to hold the payload a bit better but 1/2 tons around the country have been hauling firewood for a long time.


My favourite truck is the f250. I just think it's the sexiest thing on the road. When it came time to replace our aging tow vehicle however, I just couldn't justify the expense of a 3/4 ton diesel. I tow a 4500lb camper, 5x10 utility trailer, and haul anything I can stuff in a 6 1/2' box. 
Put pencil to paper, you can buy how many years of gas for the price of a Diesel engine (new it's about a $10,000 option)
Also remember that the 3/4 and one ton trucks have bigger more expensive parts. Brakes for example, last just as long as brakes on a half ton but cost more. Same goes for tires, bearings etc...
Yep. The bigger trucks hold a higher resale but you tie money up that could be used elsewhere. 
I'm not trying to talk you out of a 3/4 ton diesel, just offering insight. If I didn't have 4 kids and a hefty mortgage, I'd be driving one just because I like em!


----------



## dancan

After winter comes spring and Maple Syrup LOL


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You're absolutely right. I have absolutely no real need for a diesel. My rational side is screaming Chevy 5.3 Silverado/GMC 1/2 ton. My irrational side is screaming 3/4 or 1 ton diesel. Diesels resale value holds much better than gas trucks but the purchase price is steeper. Diesel fuel is right around the same price as regular unleaded near me. Maintenance cost may be a wash since the diesel has longer scheduled time frames but I hear parts are more expensive and fluid capacity is higher. I think the HD trucks will be able to hold the payload a bit better but 1/2 tons around the country have been hauling firewood for a long time.


Diesels are great for power but parts will kill you if one starts having issues. Also oil changes take gallons instead of quarts. With a 5.3 Chevy parts are readily available. 

I had a new 04' duramax 4 door. Awesome truck with amazing power. When we had kids we got into suburbans. The guy that bought my truck ended up putting a lot of cash into the motor before 100k despite having mostly very easy miles.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just ordered some new toys for the 365. 20" and 24" power match bars and 5 loops of 72 LGX 2 for the 20" bar and 3 for the 24". I got a new rim sprocket as well. Now it is like waiting for christmas for the delivery man to arrive. By the way left coast supply has some killer deals right now on 72 LGX with free shipping.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Just ordered some new toys for the 365. 20" and 24" power match bars and 5 loops of 72 LGX 2 for the 20" bar and 3 for the 24". I got a new rim sprocket as well. Now it is like waiting for christmas for the delivery man to arrive. By the way left coast supply has some killer deals right now on 72 LGX with free shipping.


I'm playing the waiting game too. My 2186 is supposed to be here tomorrow. Debating pulling the trigger on a 28" bar on eBay. Only 009 bar I currently own is a 18". 

We're taking down my neighbors 12" willow on Saturday, I think the new saw will be up to the task


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my little echo cs 400 could take down a willow easily


----------



## Ambull01

Toy4xchris said:


> I got lucky and was able to use my GI Bill to pay for school.



Yep, that's what I did too. Plus, the National Guard has a %50 tuition waiver with colleges in MD. That's how all my kids will go to college. There's no way I'm going to put all 5 of my kids through college and save for retirement. I've started their training by making them do push ups when they screw up. 



jakewells said:


> all this talk about wood haulers here is mine it will pull just as good as any new gas truck



Do you have a different set of tires on the rear? Looks like much more aggressive tread in the back. 



Wood Nazi said:


> My favourite truck is the f250. I just think it's the sexiest thing on the road. When it came time to replace our aging tow vehicle however, I just couldn't justify the expense of a 3/4 ton diesel. I tow a 4500lb camper, 5x10 utility trailer, and haul anything I can stuff in a 6 1/2' box.
> Put pencil to paper, you can buy how many years of gas for the price of a Diesel engine (new it's about a $10,000 option)
> Also remember that the 3/4 and one ton trucks have bigger more expensive parts. Brakes for example, last just as long as brakes on a half ton but cost more. Same goes for tires, bearings etc...
> Yep. The bigger trucks hold a higher resale but you tie money up that could be used elsewhere.
> I'm not trying to talk you out of a 3/4 ton diesel, just offering insight. If I didn't have 4 kids and a hefty mortgage, I'd be driving one just because I like em!



I do really like the looks of the Ford. As far as styling, for me its probably the Fords then Chevy then Dodge. 

Yep, there's absolutely no reason I should buy a diesel lol. Hopefully my rational side will prevail and I end up with a 5.3 Chevy. 



svk said:


> Diesels are great for power but parts will kill you if one starts having issues. Also oil changes take gallons instead of quarts. With a 5.3 Chevy parts are readily available.
> 
> I had a new 04' duramax 4 door. Awesome truck with amazing power. When we had kids we got into suburbans. The guy that bought my truck ended up putting a lot of cash into the motor before 100k despite having mostly very easy miles.



I read the 5.3 motor is the predominate engine in Chevy trucks and SUVs. You can buy a whole engine from wrecked vehicles for under $500. Hopefully my wife will convince me to buy the Chevy.


----------



## farmer steve

pics ain't the best but here ya go. monster oak fell over and took with it an ash,maple and poplar plus assorted limbs from some other trees.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I'm playing the waiting game too. My 2186 is supposed to be here tomorrow. Debating pulling the trigger on a 28" bar on eBay. Only 009 bar I currently own is a 18".
> 
> We're taking down my neighbors 12" willow on Saturday, I think the new saw will be up to the task



The waiting game is killer. I want a 28" bar as well but that will have to wait. I am off to the dealer today to get new fuel filter, plug, muffler gasket, etc. I rattle canned the muffler and it looks good. 

My wife commented that I took apart one of my chainsaws. I told her all was fine. I was just cleaning it up. She rolled her eyes. She will never understand.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> pics ain't the best but here ya go. monster oak fell over and took with it an ash,maple and poplar plus assorted limbs from some other trees.



When are you going to clean that mess up?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> When are you going to clean that mess up?


my buddy started on the limbs monday. i took the 026 down earlier to check it out. sawed a few more limbs but thinking we need the tractor and log chains to help get it in a better position for sawing. gotta do something quick it. it's blocking a main deer trail that goes past my one stand.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Ambull01 said:


> Do you have a different set of tires on the rear? Looks like much more aggressive tread in the back.


yeep what i got on the back is Mastercraft Courser MT 31 x 10.50-R15
great tires in the mud and snow and i got them pinned with studs.
trucks is 94 has a 302.


----------



## dor-moor hands

I have a 2000 Silverado 1500 with the 5.3. It has 223,000 miles and still works hard. The body is pretty rough thanks to the Michigan winters but it still hauls wood. I pull a 6x10 trailer loaded and fill the bed on short trips. Parts are easy to get and cheap. I just did rear brakes $100 for rotors and pads.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> my buddy started on the limbs monday. i took the 026 down earlier to check it out. sawed a few more limbs but thinking we need the tractor and log chains to help get it in a better position for sawing. gotta do something quick it. it's blocking a main deer trail that goes past my one stand.



Thats no good, archery season is coming quick. Are you going to pull it out of the way and cut it up in the winter or try to make it firewood now?


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, that's what I did too. Plus, the National Guard has a %50 tuition waiver with colleges in MD. That's how all my kids will go to college. There's no way I'm going to put all 5 of my kids through college and save for retirement. I've started their training by making them do push ups when they screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a different set of tires on the rear? Looks like much more aggressive tread in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I do really like the looks of the Ford. As far as styling, for me its probably the Fords then Chevy then Dodge.
> 
> Yep, there's absolutely no reason I should buy a diesel lol. Hopefully my rational side will prevail and I end up with a 5.3 Chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> I read the 5.3 motor is the predominate engine in Chevy trucks and SUVs. You can buy a whole engine from wrecked vehicles for under $500. Hopefully my wife will convince me to buy the Chevy.


When was the last time you had a truck that outlasted the engine? Just sayin. Usually my vehicles rust or wear out (or I get sick of em) long before the motor goes. The chevs are good trucks ( don't let my brother in law hear me say that lol. I give him heck for driving chevs) but if you want to look good while hauling wood, get a ford! Lol.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Wood Nazi said:


> When was the last time you had a truck that outlasted the engine? Just sayin. Usually my vehicles rust or wear out (or I get sick of em) long before the motor goes. The chevs are good trucks ( don't let my brother in law hear me say that lol. I give him heck for driving chevs) but if you want to look good while hauling wood, get a ford! Lol.



My '87 C-30 is on it's 3rd engine according to the previous owner. But to be fair, each engine has gone about 100k so far ( I bought at 285k on it's 3rd engine, and it's still going strong)


----------



## svk

My daily driver (97' 1500 x cab Chev) became solely a junk/wood hauling and hunting truck a week ago when I bought a real clean, loaded 07' Yukon XL (leather, sunroof, DVD) as a new daily driver. 

The pickup had michelins since before I owned it that are getting to the end of their life so I'm looking for some more meaty tires now that it won't see much freeway use.


----------



## dor-moor hands

Cooper discoverer a/t 3. I love them for a combo of off road and street.


----------



## Erik B

farmer steve said:


> pics ain't the best but here ya go. monster oak fell over and took with it an ash,maple and poplar plus assorted limbs from some other trees.


@farmer steve Don't you just love it when Ma nature give you prime wood like that Stay safe untangling that mess.


----------



## JustJeff

kingOFgEEEks said:


> My '87 C-30 is on it's 3rd engine according to the previous owner. But to be fair, each engine has gone about 100k so far ( I bought at 285k on it's 3rd engine, and it's still going strong)


Ok. Let me rephrase that. When was the last time a newer truck has outlasted it's engine. Lol. I would expect an 87 to have had an engine or two. Ambull01 said he was looking to spend around $20,000. Should be able to find a real nice truck for that coin and not have to worry about the engine for a while. My last two trucks I drove for 14 and 12 years respectively, and I still see them driving around town. Both had well over 200k of my heavy foot.


----------



## JustJeff

Sold a face cord of gnarly pieces of soft maple that my splitter didn't like and a bunch of short ends. All scrounged. Going to help fund my French River interior canoeing/fishing trip.


----------



## JustJeff

dor-moor hands said:


> Cooper discoverer a/t 3. I love them for a combo of off road and street.


I run cooper discoverers. Had real good luck with them.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Wood Nazi said:


> Sold a face cord of gnarly pieces of soft maple that my splitter didn't like and a bunch of short ends. All scrounged. Going to help fund my French River interior canoeing/fishing trip.


Sounds great!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Thats no good, archery season is coming quick. Are you going to pull it out of the way and cut it up in the winter or try to make it firewood now?


probably a little of both. the land where that tree is was leased for hunting. not sure what's going on there this year. gotta saw and haul as much as we can.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> Ok. Let me rephrase that. When was the last time a newer truck has outlasted it's engine. Lol. I would expect an 87 to have had an engine or two. Ambull01 said he was looking to spend around $20,000. Should be able to find a real nice truck for that coin and not have to worry about the engine for a while. My last two trucks I drove for 14 and 12 years respectively, and I still see them driving around town. Both had well over 200k of my heavy foot.



14 years! Damn. I haven't had a vehicle for over 5 years. I'm getting tired of continuously buying vehicles so my next truck will be with me for the long haul.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I run cooper discoverers. Had real good luck with them.


I run the a/t3's as well and have had good luck as well


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> probably a little of both. the land where that tree is was leased for hunting. not sure what's going on there this year. gotta saw and haul as much as we can.


How much property do you farm?


----------



## MustangMike

Ford's 5 ltr motors, both the old pushrod one and the new OHC one will last half of forever if properly maintained.

Farmer, cut those trees right before the season, the deer will not be able to resist coming in and seeing what has change in their woods.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Ford's 5 ltr motors, both the old pushrod one and the new OHC one will last half of forever if properly maintained.
> 
> Farmer, cut those trees right before the season, the deer will not be able to resist coming in and seeing what has change in their woods.


It will certainly hold does in the area and where there are does eventually there will be bucks.

I cut trees at my cabin the day before deer opener a few years back. Coming home I jumped deer out of there every night for the next week.


----------



## MustangMike

The ordeal with my well that began last Monday ended today. Unfortunately, it was very costly, and may preclude me from putting a permanent roof on the new hunting cabin this year.

The well is now 1,330' deep instead of 605', and I now have a 3 phase 2 hp pump at 860' instead of a 1 hp pump at 540'. My current static level is 490' (was 200' in 1987). I wanted to drop the pump deeper, but the cost would have been overwhelming. Just to replace the plastic pipe with Stainless would have been a $5,000 expense, plus larger electrical wire, more for the pump, etc.

Let's just say that I should have that truck that Reid is talking about getting, and instead I only have water again!

The new pump hits max pressure far faster than the old pump did, and the water cleared in a matter of minutes (to my surprise). Fingers crossed this costly repair will last a good many years. It is scary how the water tables are dropping around here, and NYC has dibs on all the local reservoirs.

We now return you to our normally scheduled programming, I'll be delivering two cords to someone new on Sat.


----------



## svk

Man that's crazy. Aren't you near sea level anyhow? Crazy you have to go down that far!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> How much property do you farm?


just my 20 acres and the neighbors 20 acres for hay.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Man that's crazy. Aren't you near sea level anyhow? Crazy you have to go down that far!


steve, maybe mustang mike is really drilling for some of that east coast black gold without the government finding out? if he wins with a gusher there will be no more need for scrounging firewood.? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> steve, maybe mustang mike is really drilling for some of that east coast black gold without the government finding out? if he wins with a gusher there will be no more need for scrounging firewood.? lol


Pretty sure NY state would claim it was their oil lol....


----------



## nomad_archer

@farmersteve - 20 acres seems like a nice slice of heaven. 

@Mike - sorry to hear about the well troubles and I am glad they are resolved. I didn't realize how much of an expense having 'well' work done was.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I'm playing the waiting game too. My 2186 is supposed to be here tomorrow. Debating pulling the trigger on a 28" bar on eBay. Only 009 bar I currently own is a 18".
> 
> We're taking down my neighbors 12" willow on Saturday, I think the new saw will be up to the task



Here's a like new 28" with 2 chains in the trading post. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-new-28-windsor-speed-tip-w-2-chains.284755/


----------



## greendohn

Scored a load of "shoulder wood" this past Monday, been working on this big maple across the street that the tree trimmers left.


----------



## nomad_archer

benp said:


> Here's a like new 28" with 2 chains in the trading post.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-new-28-windsor-speed-tip-w-2-chains.284755/



If I didnt just blow the fun money budget on other bars and chains I would be all over that.


----------



## nomad_archer

A little BBQ muffler for lunch today. The rusty tin can really cleaned up nice.


----------



## benp

I found this blow down gem in the woods yesterday.

I'm almost positive it's Sugar Maple as that's all that's in that immediate area. A lot of the bark was already off and I was able to kick the rest of it off with no effort.

There is another smaller debarked blow down across the butt end.













I'm hoping that since it was pretty much all de-barked that it won't be rotted or punky. Another smaller one I scored a little bit ago was primo and pretty much unsplittable by hand, it was that hard.

I'm hoping this is the same and it will just be noodle time.


----------



## MustangMike

Tough to tell from pics, but it looks like Elm to me. It generally will shed it's bark like that, stay solid, and be very hard to split.

I'm on Brewster Hill, clay capped over Granite. Actually, you don't want to hit gas, iron or sulfur, or anything, or it will ruin your water. Almost all the local bodies of water are NYC Reservoir.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Tough to tell from pics, but it looks like Elm to me. It generally will shed it's bark like that, stay solid, and be very hard to split.
> 
> I'm on Brewster Hill, clay capped over Granite. Actually, you don't want to hit gas, iron or sulfur, or anything, or it will ruin your water. Almost all the local bodies of water are NYC Reservoir.



I'm thinking you might be right. I scrounged one years ago in a similar situation and the neighbor said it was elm. 

They are just really really uncommon up here.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I'm thinking you might be right. I scrounged one years ago in a similar situation and the neighbor said it was elm.
> 
> They are just really really uncommon up here.


The elms up here were mostly wiped out in the late 70's and the last big red elms were falling down in the mid to late 80's. I still see a lot of smaller elms on the edges of towns and farms where elms were once planted so they did escape DED.


----------



## nomad_archer

Cleaned up really nice. Just need to file the chain to correct any grinder mistakes.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Cleaned up really nice. Just need to file the chain to correct any grinder mistakes.


Nice Nomad...looks good.


----------



## bpalmer

I couple loads of Red Oak


----------



## svk

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 443582
> View attachment 443583
> 
> I couple loads of Red Oak


Nice load!


----------



## MustangMike

Elm used to be fairly popular, and a large tree. Most died long ago, but there are a few dead still standing, and a few live ones. I actually have a live one in the back yard. Almost want to get rid of it, but don't want to cut down a tree that seems to be fending off the disease.


----------



## svk

Massive elms on Nantucket. Most seem to be suffering from ded but still going.


----------



## wudpirat

In the 1940's most of our towns and cities had Elm tree line streets. New Haven is still called " The Elm City".
The came DED, those tall majestic Elms had to be cut down. As a grade schooler, I watched some of those Elms come down.
Some of the stumps measure well over six feet in dia. No bucket trucks, all rope work and hand saws.
Some of the then new Nylon rope where used, lots of stretch and cussing.
I have some elm growing on my property, but after they reach 12"-14", they die off but they seem to have left a lot of saplings to fight the Maples for sun light.
I harvest what Elm I can, burns great, splits terrible, use the hydro for sure.
I did get permission to scroung a blow down maple from both property owners. They didn't know whos tree is was.
Was it Tom's tree on Dwane's property or Dwane's on Tom's, got the OK from both. It's down hill to the road.


----------



## benp

Welp. 

I got her done. 2 hrs of straight busting my ass but it's scrounged, processed, hauled and stacked. 

It took 2 wagon loads but I got it. 

And yep, I believe you guys are 100% correct with the Elm. 

Here's a picture of the bark when I first started in. 





First round. Definitely not Sugar Maple. lol




It laughed at the Fiskars. So out came the 28" 7900 for noodle time. 

The setup.




All noodled. This stuff was tough. Definitely worked the snot out of the 7900's. 




First load out back to the house. 




Second load out of 2 other downed Elms from the immediate vicinity. 




A neat thing when just hucking the pieces out at the wood pile was the loud clank that just echoed through the woods as they hit each other. They are dry and heavy. 

And were ready to burn yesterday. Perfect.


----------



## farmer steve

Nice haul Ben. the last pic in the wagon confirms ELM. i only cut it if it don't need split. guess i'm a snob scrounger.


----------



## nomad_archer

benp said:


> Here's a like new 28" with 2 chains in the trading post.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-new-28-windsor-speed-tip-w-2-chains.284755/


Looks like svk picked this up. [emoji106]


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Looks like svk picked this up. [emoji106]


Yep!


----------



## stihly dan

You suck!!! Are you ever off the site? Or is your job a staff member? That is said in a friendly, Jealous, resentment.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> You suck!!! Are you ever off the site? Or is your job a staff member? That is said in a friendly, Jealous, resentment.


I'm off for hours on end. Benp put me onto the bar and chains


----------



## stihly dan

That damn pinp!


----------



## MustangMike

Pirat,

That Elm in my back yard is well past your limit, which is why I'm reluctant to cut it. It is about 20". There is also a 30+" dead one on that wood lot I have permission to cut, did not have the hydro last year so I left it, maybe this year. There is also a nice dead Ash there, but I would have to close the road for a bit to take it.

Steve, congrats on the bar purchase, now we will want a full report on how that beast handles the big bar.


----------



## benp

farmer steve said:


> Nice haul Ben. the last pic in the wagon confirms ELM. i only cut it if it don't need split. guess i'm a snob scrounger.



That's why a noodler is imperative to have in a scroungers arsenal.

That last haul picture...they are going in whole. I don't bring out rounds to be processed.


----------



## tickhound93

find a local dairy farmer who pastures their cows. there is almost always dead trees on the ground. plus the grass is short, makes for easy cutting, and they wont mind having some of the tripping hazards for their cattle removed, give it a shot.


----------



## nomad_archer

Santa mailman came. Took less than 2 days.


----------



## svk

It's been a successful week of scrounging at the SVK household. Last Friday I scored this Husky mower with one season of use for a hundred bucks ($450 msrp), Sunday I bought the 2186 from mesupra, and yesterday benp put me onto a nice 28" bar and chains in the trading post. Today my new Husky splitting axe is supposed to arrive. Wish I could shop like this every week!


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice score SVK.
I am thinking about ordering a 28" power match bar from LCS because of how fast my order made it here and the bar is only $64 with free shipping if I order another loop of chain that is one special.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Nice score SVK.
> I am thinking about ordering a 28" power match bar from LCS because of how fast my order made it here and the bar is only $64 with free shipping if I order another loop of chain that is one special.


That's a good deal. The best I was seeing was around 70 shipped for a new one.


----------



## Mike Mulback

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 443582
> View attachment 443583
> 
> I couple loads of Red Oak


Got to love it loads with only several rounds, Good stuff


----------



## dancan

Did I show you guys this week's Zogger wood ??






I ended up with a bunch of this eastern white cedar for kindling up to about 6" cedar from a clump of cedar that Pioneerguy600 and I thinned out .


----------



## dancan

Another large day up here so I decided I'd go tractor atving and scout out a few more trails .











Spotted many dead hardwood tops in the horizon 
All was going well until ....






I'll save that trail for the atv LOL
















Seen plenty of wood on today's run , some of it like those large hard maples will be a challenge to get out because of terrain but I'm up for the challenge 
I didn't go home empty handed , brought a small load home to add to next year's wood .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Did I show you guys this week's Zogger wood ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a bunch of this eastern white cedar for kindling up to about 6" cedar from a clump of cedar that Pioneerguy600 and I thinned out .



Nice load, I like wood that doesn't need splitting, but I'll take it all one inch on up... I've been watching a pro mechanized forestry outfit up the road clearing, I would guesstimate about only 20% of the wood mass goes out as logs, the rest of it is being chipped. They have whopper equipment.


----------



## svk

Went to my neighbor's wood lot to restock the firewood supply. I had planned on loading up on cherry and oak but he wanted a forked box elder removed so since he lets me take wood whenever I want, I gladly took it down for him. 

My S2800 Husky axe hasn't arrived yet so we only had the leveraxes. They worked well on the cherry and smaller BE but I needed to noodle quite a few of the larger pieces. This wasn't a problem as I got more trigger time with the 2186 .

The Leveraxes had sat for some time so needed a little swelling. 



Refreshments for the crew!



K testing the saw. 



Recently evicted box elder bugs taking refuge. 


Good load. 



Only had 1/2 mile to drive so didn't worry about filling er up. 



My kids tested out the Leveraxe 2. 




Pretty noodles 



Making progress.


----------



## svk

More progress. 



Cherry and box elder. 



Maple, cherry, and oak. 



The everything pile with the excess box elder.


----------



## zogger

Well, a few slow pulls choke on, one good yank choke off, vroom! I think I'll be able to finish this tree now, although I need two more loops of non LGX, that stuff goes dull fast in this dead wood. Expensive tree for me...the powah in this 394 is..a lot. This is a 28 on it now, I have a three footer, bet it would pull chain on a four footer. Had to try it, a few cuts before dark. And just a few cuts proly got me half a ton on the ground....


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks like a pile of fun zog.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> More progress.
> View attachment 444010
> 
> 
> Cherry and box elder.
> View attachment 444011
> 
> 
> Maple, cherry, and oak.
> View attachment 444012
> 
> 
> The everything pile with the excess box elder.
> View attachment 444013



Great pics and what a nice house..your deck is worth more than the cabin I live in, hahahah! Nice crop of wood slaves you are raising up as well!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Great pics and what a nice house..your deck is worth more than the cabin I live in, hahahah! Nice crop of wood slaves you are raising up as well!


Thanks man. The young man isn't mine but he's basically my little brother from another mother.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Looks like a pile of fun zog.



It has been so far except for the heat. I just stopped cutting there after a few sessions, I'd get whipped within one tank. Now that it is cooling off a little I can get back to it. The rest of the cuts are all..gotta stay frosty, this sort of weight is nothing to sneeze at. I just ran the calculator, single rounds off the main trunk, 16 inch, will be coming in at around 1500-1600 lbs. I'm deducting a little for it being standing dead. Where it is wider from branch stems, easily a ton or better.


----------



## nomad_archer

Be careful with that kind of weight. How do you calculate the weight of a round?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

[QUOTE="Wood Nazi, post: 5500098, member: 13662210044 View attachment 442071
Not firewood related at all. But at $100, it's almost a scrounge and my son paid for it with money he made selling firewood. I feel cooler already.[/QUOTE]
LOL i just picked up a 1999 polaris xcr440 for 100 bucks. I was driving with it on the truck and when i got to work the senior mechanic at the shop said get that f'n snow machine out of here. Lol. He hates winter haha


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Another large day up here so I decided I'd go tractor atving and scout out a few more trails .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted many dead hardwood tops in the horizon
> All was going well until ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll save that trail for the atv LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen plenty of wood on today's run , some of it like those large hard maples will be a challenge to get out because of terrain but I'm up for the challenge
> I didn't go home empty handed , brought a small load home to add to next year's wood .



Dan,

What was that picture with the hole in front of you????? Were you on the roof of some sort of building/dwelling?



svk said:


> More progress.
> View attachment 444010
> 
> 
> Cherry and box elder.
> View attachment 444011
> 
> 
> Maple, cherry, and oak.
> View attachment 444012
> 
> 
> The everything pile with the excess box elder.
> View attachment 444013



Looks good!!! I think you'll have more fun with the longer bar and letting the saw come into it's own.



zogger said:


> Well, a few slow pulls choke on, one good yank choke off, vroom! I think I'll be able to finish this tree now, although* I need two more loops of non LGX, that stuff goes dull fast in this dead wood.* Expensive tree for me...the powah in this 394 is..a lot. This is a 28 on it now, I have a three footer, bet it would pull chain on a four footer. Had to try it, a few cuts before dark. And just a few cuts proly got me half a ton on the ground....



I noticed that also the other day dealing with that petrified elm. Semi chisel performed waaaaay better than full chisel.

The teeth on the full chisel when I was done reminded me of when I have cut some frozen wood with it.

The 36" Total bar I got for my 394 just hangs on the wall now. It seriously screwed up the balance for me on that saw. So, I am on the hunt for a new 32" .063 3/8". For me, that is it's sweet spot.



zogger said:


> Great pics and what a nice house..your deck is worth more than the cabin I live in, hahahah! *Nice crop of wood slaves you are raising up as well!*



I understand about the deck Zog.LOL

To channel Walter Sobchak - "Also, Zog, slaves are not the preferred nomenclature. Minions, please."


----------



## MustangMike

I delivered 2 more cords out of the big pile yesterday, after a total of 6 cords, the big pile is not so big any more!

I pulled a muscle in my left leg last week while pushing a wheelbarrow up hill. Felt like someone whacked me in the the back of the calf with a baseball bat. The calf and ankle are still a bit swollen, and black & blue below the ankle bone, so I put off taking down the two Ash trees on a steep slope for a bit.

Steve, great to see the little ones involved, but bare feet and axes never mix well, I'm cringing!!!

So, how does that new saw feel??? How does the big non ported saws compare to the smaller ported ones? I would guess more torque but less speed, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Heal up Mike.

Does anyone know the semi chisel equivalent to Oregon 72LPX?


----------



## KenJax Tree

nomad_archer said:


> Heal up Mike.
> 
> Does anyone know the semi chisel equivalent to Oregon 72LPX?


72DPX


----------



## benp

Yep.

I have good luck with both the Oregon and Bailey's Woodland Pro semi chisel.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I delivered 2 more cords out of the big pile yesterday, after a total of 6 cords, the big pile is not so big any more!
> 
> I pulled a muscle in my left leg last week while pushing a wheelbarrow up hill. Felt like someone whacked me in the the back of the calf with a baseball bat. The calf and ankle are still a bit swollen, and black & blue below the ankle bone, so I put off taking down the two Ash trees on a steep slope for a bit.
> 
> Steve, great to see the little ones involved, but bare feet and axes never mix well, I'm cringing!!!
> 
> So, how does that new saw feel??? How does the big non ported saws compare to the smaller ported ones? I would guess more torque but less speed, but I'm just guessing.


Well it cuts pretty darn good. Obviously comparing semi chisel to square isn't a perfect comparison. But I'm quite happy.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, if it even cuts good with semi on it, you are set! I'm sure sooner or later you will run it with some RS on it, or maybe even square!!!

Good Luck with that beast!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, if it even cuts good with semi on it, you are set! I'm sure sooner or later you will run it with some RS on it, or maybe even square!!!
> 
> Good Luck with that beast!


I figured I'd grab a loop of Stihl chisel for now and get some square eventually. 

The power company is FINALLY supposed to be cutting my right of way trees in the next two weeks. Took them almost a year. That will give me another 8 cords or so to buck up.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I figured I'd grab a loop of Stihl chisel for now and get some square eventually.
> 
> The power company is FINALLY supposed to be cutting my right of way trees in the next two weeks. Took them almost a year. That will give me another 8 cords or so to buck up.


Nice...good deal. That's a lotta wood ya got coming.


----------



## nomad_archer

KenJax Tree said:


> 72DPX


Thanks. I run mostly semi chisel stihl until recently because regardless of the scrounge I will get acceptable performance. I am trying Oregon full chisel on my new saw but wanted to have a loop of semi around for he 28" bar just in case.


----------



## dancan

Benp , it's a bridge with the center rotted out , it is wide enough for an atv on each side but my tractor is not wide enough to straddle both sides and too wide to go down one side


----------



## woodenboater

dancan said:


> Did I show you guys this week's Zogger wood ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a bunch of this eastern white cedar for kindling up to about 6" cedar from a clump of cedar that Pioneerguy600 and I thinned out .



is that there a Crappy Tire anvil lopper ? I recognize the handles. looks like my plain jane lopper, or is that Lee Valley


----------



## dancan

Yup , CrappyTire/Home Hardware , they belong to the neighbour .
I've got these ,
http://www.fiskars.ca/Products/Yard...R-Tools/PowerGear-R-Bypass-Lopper-69-cm-27-in
They work well .


----------



## farmer steve

good evening scroungers. watched this on c/l for about a week or so. the ad didn't disappear. so i called. picked it up this morning. 




guy couldn't get it running so i thought negotiation time. he had to work so i met his wife and she said he couldn't get it running. i got it fired on the second pull. she then told me it was her late husbands saw. i gave her the asking price. i also got a case,a 20" 3/8 bar and chain and a few other chains. p/c look like new. why does a guy need 8 chainsaws?


----------



## dor-moor hands

Why doesn't he need 8 chainsaws is a much better question.


----------



## farmer steve

dor-moor hands said:


> Why doesn't he need 8 chainsaws is a much better question.


i'm good but i can only saw with one in each hand and i get tired after the first 4 run out of gas.


----------



## dancan

Nice saw Farmer Steve !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Nice saw Farmer Steve !


 thanks dancan. couldn't pass it up.


----------



## stihly dan

That looks like new. Was it a great price?


----------



## farmer steve

stihly dan said:


> That looks like new. Was it a great price?


could have been cheaper. i looked at threads over in tradin post and i think i got a good deal.


----------



## nomad_archer

If you don't mind me asking. What was asking on that saw? Did you clean the saw up or was that how it was put away?

Heck I thought I only needed one saw. I now have three. I believe that number will continue to grow.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Heck I thought I only needed one saw. I now have three. I believe that number will continue to grow.


Well even an occasional firewood cutter needs two. More than once I've pinched my main saw in a cut and needed to rescue it with the little 36.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Well even an occasional firewood cutter needs two. More than once I've pinched my main saw in a cut and needed to rescue it with the little 36.



If it's a pinch while you're bucking, a felling/bucking wedge is your friend. 

I never go scrounging without one in my back pocket. It saves a lot of frustration and gives you a chuckle once the cut is done, drops down on the chain and goes flying out.


----------



## nomad_archer

Watch those wedges. I sent one over my shoulder once. Still can't figure out how it happened. I wear a pouch with a few wedges in it when bucking and felling.


----------



## MustangMike

It is when the tree wants to twist that it is hard not to pinch, even if you have wedges!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> It is when the tree wants to twist that it is hard not to pinch, even if you have wedges!



This illustration shows a metal wedge (or axe) being used to keep a trunk from twisting when bucking. 'Hanging wedge'. I thought it was pretty interesting. Never tried it, but appears to have been around a while. Probably used more with a crosscut saw?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to imagine doing it by hand! We are spoiled!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Hard to imagine doing it by hand! We are spoiled!


not sure if i ever shared this or not. CRS.
the first year our local fair had a crosscut saw contest i talked my dad into entering with me. i had never done it but dad grew up using one. he gave me the main tips and off we went. we were the second team up and breezed through the log. we were in 1st place till the last 2 teams. these guys were older than dirt.we got spanked but still ended up in 3rd. can't imagine sawing a winters worth of wood with a crosscut.


----------



## dor-moor hands

I remember as a kid we had a large willow fall and nobody in the family had a saw with a bar anywhere close to long enough to buck up the trunk. So grandpa showed up with a 2 man cross cut. I understand why they were called misery whips now.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> That's a good deal. The best I was seeing was around 70 shipped for a new one.


I ordered the 28" bar for the 365 and two loops of 72LPX just in case I need it. I couldn't pass up the LCS free shipping deal when I picked up another look of 72LGX for the 20" bar. Now I just need to find some wood big enough to tune the saw with the 20" or 24" bar. I think it is running a little rich but it is hard to tell if it isn't the rev limiter since I don't have any hardwood to bury the bar in.


----------



## Sagetown

Philbert said:


> This illustration shows a metal wedge (or axe) being used to keep a trunk from twisting when bucking. 'Hanging wedge'. I thought it was pretty interesting. Never tried it, but appears to have been around a while. Probably used more with a crosscut saw?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 444204


So, then, what I have is not a splitting wedge, but a falling wedge?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Sagetown said:


> So, then, what I have is not a splitting wedge, but a falling wedge?
> View attachment 444261



i got like 5 of those wedges. i use the for splitting. i wouldnt use metal wedge for falling. ive cut some of my plastic wedges with the saw on some tight trees when felling.


----------



## Sagetown

MuskokaSplitter said:


> i got like 5 of those wedges. i use the for splitting. i wouldnt use metal wedge for falling. ive cut some of my plastic wedges with the saw on some tight trees when felling.


Yup; I use plastic myself. Much rather see plastic fly than sparks from a new chain .


----------



## dancan

Yup , steel for splitting .
The plastic or aluminium/magnesium for falling are forgiving when the word "Opps!" is used LOL


----------



## Philbert

Same here: steel for splitting; plastic for bucking or falling. 

I thought that this 'hanging wedge' for bucking was interesting, partially due it's shape - almost like an axe head, versus wedge shaped for lifting. 

Of course, they did not have plastic 'back then', and didn't always have chainsaws to nick them with. 

Philbert.


----------



## JustJeff

MuskokaSplitter said:


> [QUOTE="Wood Nazi, post: 5500098, member: 13662210044 View attachment 442071
> Not firewood related at all. But at $100, it's almost a scrounge and my son paid for it with money he made selling firewood. I feel cooler already.


LOL i just picked up a 1999 polaris xcr440 for 100 bucks. I was driving with it on the truck and when i got to work the senior mechanic at the shop said get that f'n snow machine out of here. Lol. He hates winter haha[/QUOTE]
That's a great score!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> LOL i just picked up a 1999 polaris xcr440 for 100 bucks. I was driving with it on the truck and when i got to work the senior mechanic at the shop said get that f'n snow machine out of here. Lol. He hates winter haha


That was an awesome sled in its day.


----------



## JustJeff

It's awesome still. Any sled 15 yrs old qualifies for the vintage trail pass which is a hundred bucks cheaper!


----------



## JustJeff

I spent the weekend scrounging for firewood on a back country canoe trip on the French river. Cut a couple 10" hunks with a hatchet! Lol but more importantly, caught fish.


----------



## dancan

Philbert , That is a neat little bit of info on crosscut bucking .
I have some trophy's that my brother and I had won when we were 11 to 14 yrs old for bucksaw and 2 man crosscut 
A real nice sound the cross cut makes in the right wood and real sharp , still remember that sound after all these years .
I gotta check with the old man if he still has the crosscuts .


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What was asking on that saw? Did you clean the saw up or was that how it was put away?
> 
> Heck I thought I only needed one saw. I now have three. I believe that number will continue to grow.


the saw wasn't to dirty. it only had some dirt under the clutch cover. it had some funky e3 spark plug in it that i replaced. gonna see if the dealer has a new filter for it.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I took the Grandsons fishing today. Not that they have not been before, but I never took them, and they have never caught any fish!

Well today, Michael (8) caught 4 and Thomas (6) caught 3. Each caught Bass & Bluegill, and Michael caught a Sunfish (sorry Don).

They were happy!


----------



## Ryan Groat

MustangMike said:


> So, I took the Grandsons fishing today. Not that they have not been before, but I never took them, and they have never caught any fish!
> 
> Well today, Michael (8) caught 4 and Thomas (6) caught 3. Each caught Bass & Bluegill, and Michael caught a Sunfish (sorry Don).
> 
> They were happy!


I love to hear stories of kids getting out fishing.


----------



## dancan

Earlier this summer I pulled the pin and bought a backup van to replace mine , it was nice , 2 years newer , 70k km's less on the odo , 4 newish all seasons , 4 newish winters , all I had to do was swap over the trailer hitch and yank out the seats 
Then , a regular comes in , sez he needs a van for his grandmother and can't find anything good out there ,,,,  Bye bye new to me van .
So Monday I get a call from another of my customers , want's to know if I'm interested in their work van , cheap , new one came in to replace it , 2000ish sumthin E250 , I told him "You Bethca !!!!
Last week I also bought this as a backup to the van plan .











I'm not sure which would be the better wood scrounger , the E250 or the F250 LOL


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> So, I took the Grandsons fishing today. Not that they have not been before, but I never took them, and they have never caught any fish!
> 
> Well today, Michael (8) caught 4 and Thomas (6) caught 3. Each caught Bass & Bluegill, and Michael caught a Sunfish (sorry Don).
> 
> They were happy!


Excellent.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Earlier this summer I pulled the pin and bought a backup van to replace mine , it was nice , 2 years newer , 70k km's less on the odo , 4 newish all seasons , 4 newish winters , all I had to do was swap over the trailer hitch and yank out the seats
> Then , a regular comes in , sez he needs a van for his grandmother and can't find anything good out there ,,,,  Bye bye new to me van .
> So Monday I get a call from another of my customers , want's to know if I'm interested in their work van , cheap , new one came in to replace it , 2000ish sumthin E250 , I told him "You Bethca !!!!
> Last week I also bought this as a backup to the van plan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which would be the better wood scrounger , the E250 or the F250 LOL



The wood stays dry in the 3/4 ton Ute......

3/4 ton Ute.....I'm laughing just typing that.....God help those scroungables out there.......

Even have room for a few "Ricky Pizzas" from Traditional Pizza and Donair in Dartmouth when all is done.


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure what you think I'd do with a 3/4 ton cargo van ..... But I'm thinking about 3/4 cord and all my gear and a pizza lol


----------



## dancan

It's gonna need a trailer hitch to make it earn it's keep ☺


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> I'm not sure what you think I'd do with a 3/4 ton cargo van ..... But I'm thinking about 3/4 cord and all my gear and a pizza lol



What you'd do? 

You stuffed a soccer mom van beyond comfort. Now you have something with carrying capacity?

I'm chuckling because now I have the mental image of a church van airborne with half a spruce hanging out the back as you are going down the logging roads.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> What you'd do?
> 
> You stuffed a soccer mom van beyond comfort. Now you have something with carrying capacity?
> 
> I'm chuckling because now I have the mental image of a church van airborne with half a spruce hanging out the back as you are going down the logging roads.


Lol!


----------



## dancan

I promise to be gentle and treat the van with respect,,, but ,,,,,,


----------



## Mike Mulback

Lets get back to the wood


----------



## dancan

Just a reminder LOL
Sure was a handy van


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> Just a reminder LOL
> Sure was a handy van


 - - - - - - - - - - -  _U N B E L I E V A B L E_


----------



## dancan

If it's on the internet it must be true LOL


----------



## Sagetown

dancan said:


> If it's on the internet it must be true LOL


All joking aside. It looks mighty cold up there.


----------



## dancan

Bout 90* here today , it sucks , I like 50's and 60's .
Bout in the 90's over the weekend , I'll be scrounging just the same , just slower than when it's in the 50's and 60's LOL


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I'm not sure what you think I'd do with a 3/4 ton cargo van ..... But I'm thinking about 3/4 cord and all my gear and a pizza lol


 i know what we used to do in a 3/4 ton van. if this van is............................................



Sagetown said:


> All joking aside. It looks mighty cold up there.


hi sage. bunch of good scroungers here. hard to beat the canadians with the vans.


----------



## nomad_archer

My wife's first time fishing was a huge success. We caught 20 lake trout in 4 hours. She caught 6. Fish were 20"-27.5". The majority were 25-27. Great experience. My wife now wants a boat and a place by the finger lakes for hunting and fishing. I would recommend the guide to anyone he was great. We kept one fish for dinner and it was delicious.


----------



## JustJeff

Sold my non running husqvarna 570 tonight. Needed a jug and slug and I just wasn't comfy with aftermarket parts. I feel empty now and must find another 70cc saw.


----------



## Sagetown

[QUOTE="farmer steve, post: 5519698, member: 109594" 
hi sage. bunch of good scroungers here. hard to beat the canadians with the vans.[/QUOTE]
Hey Steve: Oh; Yeah. I'd have to agree with that. How Dan got all that wood in there had to be a chore. At least folks can't tell what he's hauling.


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, that is great! How long do they keep getting them? I may take you up on that.

Did you also enjoy the Glen and the wines?

FYI, Lake Trout are really in the Char family, and if you every have Arctic Char, it is likely the best fish you will eat.

What happened to the rest of the fish?


----------



## nomad_archer

The guide was John Gualke
http://www.fingerlakesanglingzone.com

Sounded like the lake trout bite was good June thru October. But that may be off a little. You can always email him good guy and very nice. He worked hard to keep us on the fish.

We released all but one fish. We could have kept as many as we liked up to the limit but I don't keep more than I will eat that night.

We are going to Watkins today. The wine has been outstanding as usual.


----------



## Tree Feller

I got this load last night. It came from a blown over red oak that has about 4 more loads in it. I hope to get the rest this weekend.


----------



## macattack_ga

I got this load last night. It came from a lightning struck white oak that has about 1 more load to go. I hope to get the rest this weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood, and that looks like a very interesting brick house, would like to see a full pic. Looks like it is designed for wood heat!


----------



## macattack_ga

MustangMike said:


> Nice load of wood, and that looks like a very interesting brick house, would like to see a full pic. Looks like it is designed for wood heat!



Thanks Mike. That's the Rolls Royce of 1-car garages sitting behind the Yugo of a ranch house. 
(Thinking about getting a wood boiler in there some how.)


----------



## dancan

I brought my little trailer to the shop today so I could weld some sides on it in between the normal day's work .
We had a car that needed to be roadtested with a scan tool so I sent my mech on a roadtest , when he gets back he tells me that I should go home via the test loop road , sez he spotted some softwood in the ditch and it didn't look rotten , so ,,,,,,






Fresh cut pine , I got 6 stems in the trailer , had to leave the bigger sticks behind , just way too heavy and I didn't have enough time to block them up 






if they're still there Tuesday , they'll be coming home with me LOL


----------



## zogger

This heap is a little better than half the branch wood on the big oak, all I got so far.


----------



## jamorrow81

Alot of times i make a deal on a lot. I cut a cord for me and one for them. And just have respect for land owners property when doing a job and they will usually let ya come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I brought my little trailer to the shop today so I could weld some sides on it in between the normal day's work .
> We had a car that needed to be roadtested with a scan tool so I sent my mech on a roadtest , when he gets back he tells me that I should go home via the test loop road , sez he spotted some softwood in the ditch and it didn't look rotten , so ,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut pine , I got 6 stems in the trailer , had to leave the bigger sticks behind , just way too heavy and I didn't have enough time to block them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they're still there Tuesday , they'll be coming home with me LOL


FOR SOME REASON CAN'T SEE THE PICS. here's a screen shot.


----------



## dancan

Nothing here to see folks , move along ..... LOL
Not sure why it's not working , I see them , anyone else have the same issue ?


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Nothing here to see folks , move along ..... LOL
> Not sure why it's not working , I see them , anyone else have the same issue ?


I haven't seen your pics for a couple days but thought it was just me.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm


----------



## dancan

The ones I left behind .
Not sure why the pics won't load , do these ??


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Not sure why the pics won't load , do these ??


 The pics loaded both times for me, but I'm not getting suckered into loading those logs for you, if that is what you are asking help with!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Still can't see them from iPhone.


----------



## dancan

Weird , I can see them on my pc even if I'm logged out , I could see the second pics on my droid tablet using tapatalk but not the first .
Philbert , I sure could use a hand ,,,, LOL


----------



## square1

Can see the F250, but not the Reminder. The Fresh pine & ones left behind load real slow


----------



## dancan

Let's see if this works ??

Went out this afternoon to the pile of wood that Jerry and I cut when we cleared for a new power line service , the owner piled it up for us 






He also put the driveways in so all I had to do was back up to the pile , cut and load 
I loaded the hardwood up front and the spruce to the back .











I went home with about 1/2 cord , black and red spruce , maple and birch .
I counted the growth rings on the 6" and 8" spruce , talk about tight , it took 60 to 80 years to get to that size and it's surprising the amount of turpentine type smell you get from the black spruce .


----------



## dor-moor hands

Man you guys are doing well I have been missing out on scrounges for a few weeks. I do have a few ash to cut for a friend but it will only be about a cord


----------



## dancan

Well the pics work on my droid phone and tablet with tapatalk .
dor-moor hands , I'll trade you 2 cord of fir to your 1 cord of ash LOL
Polly a cord of fir in that pile , I'll block it up and deliver it to a retired couple on a fixed income .


----------



## square1

Can see the pile (pic 1), but not pic 2 or 3


----------



## dancan

I don't get it 
What are you using to browse ?
This work ?











Or does this work ??

Ryobi


Sometimes local ads lead to good scrounges 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...es/1100137473?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I think I'll pass on that one LOL


----------



## mainewoods

Those last ones are visible Dan, but like square 1 said, not many of the others. Thought it was just me, also. None for the last few days. I want to see that van!!


----------



## mainewoods

The pile of logs is good but the other 2 show a broken link instead of a pic.


----------



## mainewoods

Can you see this scrounged wood?


----------



## dancan

I'm not sure what is happening , I haven't changed anything linking the pic to Google photos, did the link work for the Ryobi ?


----------



## mainewoods

I saw the Ryobi hybrid fine.


----------



## mainewoods

None of the van pics, or whatever else it was you posted though.


----------



## mainewoods

I thought the site had been down while I was stacking that wood.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> Can see the pile (pic 1), but not pic 2 or 3


Same


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I don't get it
> What are you using to browse ?
> This work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or does this work ??
> 
> Ryobi
> 
> 
> Sometimes local ads lead to good scrounges
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...es/1100137473?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I think I'll pass on that one LOL


I can see both of those


----------



## mainewoods

I thought everyone was out scrounging madly after reading the Farmers Almanac winter prognostication.


----------



## MustangMike

Same as what the others said re: the pics.

Delivered another cord to my Daughter today. Actually used a wheel barrow for the firs time since I hurt my leg (two weeks ago). I took it slow and deliberate, but it did not hurt, so I was happy. Of course, that just meant that I had to jam my left index finger between two pieces of wood! Thankfully, I was wearing gloves, but the base of the nail is black & blue and the tip of the finger is swollen ... I'm gettin tired of stuff hurtin, I can barely type! ... but the leg is improving!

Also checked out some more trees the land owner wants down, will be for next year's fire wood. Both are Oaks with bases of over 30". One has a series of wood pecker holes in it, so that ought to be interesting. When he pointed out the second tree I walked around the back of it, and to his surprise is is mostly hollow! There must have been a fork that came down years ago, and all that is holding this very tall tree up looks like a 15' C!!! Both trees have a slight lean to them, but luckily they are not extreme leans. None the less, I'm sure that dropping them could get interesting. I'm gonna wait till I can move a little faster!

Also fixed my KM130R today, see the thread if you want to know.


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> Can see the pile (pic 1), but not pic 2 or 3


same here.



mainewoods said:


> Can you see this scrounged wood?
> View attachment 445408


yep.no problem.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I can see both of those


* HAPPY BIRTHDAY svk!!!!!!!! * wishing you many more years of scrounging.


----------



## dancan

Happy B'day Svk !!


----------



## JustJeff

I should be down there splitting while it's cooler. Hard to want to split on these 30 degree C days. I managed to do a face cord yesterday. Stay cool and scrounge slow!


----------



## USMC615

Happy B' Day SVK...take the day off and enjoy. Pull double scrounge duty tomorrow to make up for today.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Steve, but you can't catch up to me! Your another year older, but I'm still older!

Hey Nazi, nice "Ghost" tractor there, I like that!


----------



## dancan

This one work for all ?






2 cord of spruce in there .
I see that I've got to get the trimmer down there LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Came home from church and it was cloudy and breezy, so I noodled elm until the sun cam out and it got hot. Rather noodle elm than run the splitter. 
I can noodle a cord about as fast as I can split one and the pieces come out nice and smooth, not hairy. I do however, get about 4 buckets of noodles per cord!

Hey Mike, the tractor just reappeared out of thin air! Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Got one of them living next door, very handy!

Dan, in my best Schultz impression, I SEE NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Mike , you're killin me LOL

How about now ???


----------



## dancan

And apple strudel is right some good


----------



## svk

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> This one work for all ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cord of spruce in there .
> I see that I've got to get the trimmer down there LOL


nope



dancan said:


> Mike , you're killin me LOL
> 
> How about now ???


yep.


----------



## dancan

Y'all see the scrounging tools ?


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> Y'all see the scrounging tools ?


Yup


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Y'all see the scrounging tools ?


yep.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 445601
> Came home from church and it was cloudy and breezy, so I noodled elm until the sun cam out and it got hot. Rather noodle elm than run the splitter. View attachment 445597
> I can noodle a cord about as fast as I can split one and the pieces come out nice and smooth, not hairy. I do however, get about 4 buckets of noodles per cord!
> 
> Hey Mike, the tractor just reappeared out of thin air! Lol.



Man, not sure but I think you win, most noodles in a single pic.


----------



## chucker

! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! steve, so can you remember the first bday? lol don't lay around to long on your day as bird season opens in 2 weeks!!!!! hope you are hearing sounds of distant drummers in the woods!? fishing and bird season sounds like a good time with a little saw time as well ole friend! ? AND I MEAN OLD? LOL


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! steve, so can you remember the first bday? lol don't lay around to long on your day as bird season opens in 2 weeks!!!!! hope you are hearing sounds of distant drummers in the woods!? fishing and bird season sounds like a good time with a little saw time as well ole friend! ? AND I MEAN OLD? LOL


Thank you! Door is open my friend, second half of October is best.


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy birthday svk


----------



## JustJeff

Noodle fire!


----------



## bpalmer




----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 445601
> Came home from church and it was cloudy and breezy, so I noodled elm until the sun cam out and it got hot. Rather noodle elm than run the splitter. View attachment 445597
> I can noodle a cord about as fast as I can split one and the pieces come out nice and smooth, not hairy. I do however, get about 4 buckets of noodles per cord!
> 
> Hey Mike, the tractor just reappeared out of thin air! Lol.


Very impressive!


----------



## zogger

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 445685



That there's cheatin!


----------



## svk

So I had planned to spend my birthday afternoon rippin up aspen with the 2186 and testing the new S2800 axe. But the power company still hadn't made it to my place yet. I thought they had been around as my friend saw them up the road. Hopefully this week they will make it. 

Had parents in law and BIL family over to the hunting cabin for breakfast and then headed to our lake cabin for the rest of the day. Got some swimming in with the wife and kids before a big t storm came through. I think something in my neighbors yard was struck as there was one really close strike. Big Italian dinner with gnocchi,tortellini, and Italian sausage which my wife expertly cooked. 

The family got me a flying lesson for my birthday so I'm looking forward to that very much.


----------



## MustangMike

Farmer's view & mine are the same on the pics.

Sounds like it was a Great Birthday Steve, many more to ya guy!


----------



## svk

I thought I was out of trees to cut and then Mother Nature blew one of my neighbor's trees onto my property. Looks like the new toys will get a workout today.


----------



## dancan

Nice bonus scrounge !!!
Either split it or run the saw up it to break the bark so it will dry .

Labour Day spruce scrounge 












Another 1/2 cord to add to the pile


----------



## Philbert

No. Way. On. Earth. That. One. Person. Could. Use. That. Much. Firewood.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> So I had planned to spend my birthday afternoon rippin up aspen with the 2186 and testing the new S2800 axe. But the power company still hadn't made it to my place yet. I thought they had been around as my friend saw them up the road. Hopefully this week they will make it.
> 
> Had parents in law and BIL family over to the hunting cabin for breakfast and then headed to our lake cabin for the rest of the day. Got some swimming in with the wife and kids before a big t storm came through. I think something in my neighbors yard was struck as there was one really close strike. Big Italian dinner with gnocchi,tortellini, and Italian sausage which my wife expertly cooked.
> 
> The family got me a flying lesson for my birthday so I'm looking forward to that very much.



Cool beans man! I didn't know you were going to be a pilot, could have gotten you a fantastic deal on an aztec. Boss sold it last summer for what the two engines were worth.


----------



## zogger

I went out before dark last night with the poulan 505 and 28 inch bar, saw ran great but the bar was woefully inadequate and it started cutting crookedy, so after one huge chunk off the end and cutting squirrely I stopped. Today just came in, finally switched to the 394 and three foot bar, which barely works on the areas where branches went off and it was wide. but, ran it (dang heavy sucker, weighs about 1/5 my body weight guessing full of liquids and big bar). Anywho, total take on five cuts, one of which was a noodle with log suspended, got around 4 thou lbs wood on the ground. Enough for today, need to resharpen.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Cool beans man! I didn't know you were going to be a pilot, could have gotten you a fantastic deal on an aztec. Boss sold it last summer for what the two engines were worth.


It's honestly something I've already had interest in but never thought about. I don't know I'm ready for a plane yet lol


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> It's honestly something I've already had interest in but never thought about. I don't know I'm ready for a plane yet lol



It's not too bad, only one bank job a week or two will pay for a decent plane and upkeep and 'surance and maintenance and stuff. Pocket change...hahaha I looked into it, pilot license is at least a years pay for me, and one of his ratty used old beaters is two to three years pay. Then the real expenses begin if you really want to use it... I just passed on the whole idea.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> No. Way. On. Earth. That. One. Person. Could. Use. That. Much. Firewood.
> 
> Philbert



Watch me LOL
I'd like to have another couple cord of spruce , it's great for starting and finishing off the burn season .
The other reason I'll scrounge up as much as I can is that if I was to face another layup for what ever reason , I want 2 to 3 years of wood in stock , at least leave the wife wood rich LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm back from vacation. The finger lakes region was out out standing. Turned my wife into a fisher-woman. She loved fishing. We took my 3 year old fishing today. My wife/daughter caught 3 bluegills. 

We had such a great time we are starting to look into getting a place around Cayuga Lake and if course a fishing boat. I'm not sure where to start with the boat. This may take a few years but it seems like a great goal for us.

Watkins





Taughannock state park





Here are some lake trout pictures


----------



## MustangMike

Did you guys make the hole in that Trout's belly, or was something attached to it?

Nice Pics, glad you had a good time.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Did you guys make the hole in that Trout's belly, or was something attached to it?
> 
> Nice Pics, glad you had a good time.


Not sure if they have lamprey there but you get ones from the Great Lakes like that. Or something had a hold of it a while back and it was partially healed over.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I'm back from vacation. The finger lakes region was out out standing. Turned my wife into a fisher-woman. She loved fishing. We took my 3 year old fishing today. My wife/daughter caught 3 bluegills.
> 
> We had such a great time we are starting to look into getting a place around Cayuga Lake and if course a fishing boat. I'm not sure where to start with the boat. This may take a few years but it seems like a great goal for us.
> 
> Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taughannock state park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some lake trout pictures


Way to go...great pics.


----------



## JustJeff

I


nomad_archer said:


> I'm back from vacation. The finger lakes region was out out standing. Turned my wife into a fisher-woman. She loved fishing. We took my 3 year old fishing today. My wife/daughter caught 3 bluegills.
> 
> We had such a great time we are starting to look into getting a place around Cayuga Lake and if course a fishing boat. I'm not sure where to start with the boat. This may take a few years but it seems like a great goal for us.
> 
> Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taughannock state park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some lake trout pictures


It's gorgeous there. I took a trip there many years ago. Letchworth state park seems to stick in my mind. 3 waterfalls and a big gorge. Everybody should have a boat!


----------



## dancan

Great pics of Watkins !!

Still hot up here so I took a break from unloading the trailer , took the dogs to the beach .
















Long way down LOL






After we got back and ate supper I emptied the trailer , hand split the bigger stuff and stacked it in the softwood rack for drying


----------



## nomad_archer

It was the wound left behind by a recently detached lamprey.


----------



## MustangMike

I thought so, do they generally survive that?


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I'm back from vacation. The finger lakes region was out out standing. Turned my wife into a fisher-woman. She loved fishing. We took my 3 year old fishing today. My wife/daughter caught 3 bluegills.
> 
> We had such a great time we are starting to look into getting a place around Cayuga Lake and if course a fishing boat. I'm not sure where to start with the boat. This may take a few years but it seems like a great goal for us.
> 
> Watkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taughannock state park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some lake trout pictures



Wow! Too much fun, too pretty!


----------



## zogger

Went out tonight to consolidate two different old hickory stacks. I now have around 2 cord secret mini ice age stash of hickory, and 3 cord of secret stash oak polar vortex wood. That's all extra from my main stacks. Got this bonus pic as I was heading out the door, rainbow over my this year's fall wood.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I thought so, do they generally survive that?


Yes. We've had a couple of lakers with lamprey up to the boat and the lamprey only detached themselves upon realizing the fish was soon to be history.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I thought so, do they generally survive that?


They typically survive it with out issue.


----------



## svk

The mouth on those lamprey look like a well/oil drill bit. Full of razor sharp teeth to open up a wound to feed from.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember from Boy Scout days, going to the Adirondacks and coming out of the water with stuff attached to us. Was kinda glad we did not have the same creatures in the lakes down here.


----------



## nomad_archer

I guess I was wrong a little reading and the lampreys are a problem and they kill the other varieties of trout.


----------



## macattack_ga

Scrounged a boiler from CL this weekend.


----------



## greendohn

Scored a couple loads over the past week


----------



## Mike Mulback

macattack_ga said:


> Scrounged a boiler from CL this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 446019


 Heavy duty house heating?


----------



## Tree Feller

Here is the remainder of the tree I posted earlier. It was a total of 5 loads! Thats a 30" bar on my Dolmar as a scale for size.


----------



## dancan

I took a drive by to see if the pine was still in the ditch ,,,,






[emoji2] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Mulback

greendohn said:


> Scored a couple loads over the past weekView attachment 446035
> View attachment 446036



Nice full loads there,
Wish we Had downed trees like that out here in Las Vegas NV


----------



## macattack_ga

Mike Mulback said:


> Heavy duty house heating?


House & big 1-car garage.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

The Walmart near my house is closing in two weeks as there is a new super WM opening up across the highway. 

I've already scored a few clearance items as they are closing down departments. Today I picked up a 2 pack of 3/8" low profile chains for $9. Does $4.50 per loop qualify as a you suck? Lol


----------



## MustangMike

YES


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> The Walmart near my house is closing in two weeks as there is a new super WM opening up across the highway.
> 
> I've already scored a few clearance items as they are closing down departments. Today I picked up a 2 pack of 3/8" low profile chains for $9. Does $4.50 per loop qualify as a you suck? Lol


Yes, suckage! cheap enough you can chuck em when dull. I hates trying to sharpen them bitty chains, can't see em. I need one of those big clampon on magnifier things. heh


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Yes, suckage! cheap enough you can chuck em when dull. I hates trying to sharpen them bitty chains, can't see em. I need one of those big clampon on magnifier things. heh


They are safety chains. But when you are running a 34 CC saw you aren't looking for speed anyhow lol. 

I have a walking trail the runs on the top of a couple of rocky ridges. These chains are earmarked for cutting blow downs there as hitting rocks is inevitable.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> The Walmart near my house is closing in two weeks as there is a new super WM opening up across the highway.
> 
> I've already scored a few clearance items as they are closing down departments. Today I picked up a 2 pack of 3/8" low profile chains for $9. Does $4.50 per loop qualify as a you suck? Lol


Yep...guilty of suckage in the first degree. Lol


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I got a good load of mixed hard wood, around 2 cord. But I also got Poison Ivey all over me from wherever it was cut.


----------



## MustangMike

Bummer, on the PI. Before you go to bed, run hot water on it, as hot as you can take, for a few minutes. Then don't scratch, it will give you temporary relief long enough for you to go to sleep.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Then don't scratch, it will give you temporary relief long enough for you to go to sleep.


Cover the affected areas too (long sleeves, and/or pants); otherwise, the irritating oil can get on the sheets, and as you roll around. . . .

Fels Naptha, laundry soap, Technu, . . . 

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Fels Naptha.... I love the stuff. If you can lather the fels naptha on the affected area and then let it dry, do not rinse. It will provide some relief and help it heal faster.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, wash it off!

And then, try some lavender essential oil, and/or tea tree essential oil. My wife got into using this stuff, and I was skeptical at first, but it really takes the itch and pain out.


----------



## nomad_archer

The essential oil stuff works. I dont know about that combo on PI but after going to the doc twice to have a plantar wart frozen off I found that lemon essential oil works and give it a try. It sure did work on the plantars wart and at $10 a bottle it was way cheaper than the $130 a pop the doc was.


----------



## Bullvi22

Good old Poison Death, theres nothing like it. The bane of many a firewood hound, myself included. Knock on wood, I havent had to get a shot in the hind end over it for a few years now, only because I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## SteveSS

20 pages behind, and all caught up on the scrounging exploits now. You fellas have been busy. Me? Not so much. Well not with wood any way. It's nearing time for me to get back in the woods and get some wood put up real soon though. I scouted my property last weekend and saw 5 or 6 good firewood candidates standing dead. It's a start.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> 20 pages behind, and all caught up on the scrounging exploits now. You fellas have been busy. Me? Not so much. Well not with wood any way. It's nearing time for me to get back in the woods and get some wood put up real soon though. I scouted my property last weekend and saw 5 or 6 good firewood candidates standing dead. It's a start.


Well look who the cat dragged in!


----------



## JustJeff

Roundup works good on poison ivy, thistles, etc... 3-5 oz per gallon and cut wood 3-4 days later. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Hey guys, I'm looking at a new to me saw. I started a thread in chainsaws but I'm intersted in your opinions. Take a look and weigh in if you have a minute. 


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-365-x-torq-experience.285624/#post-5530711


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at a new to me saw. I started a thread in chainsaws but I'm intersted in your opinions. Take a look and weigh in if you have a minute.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-365-x-torq-experience.285624/#post-5530711


I had a minty 365 special, it was jam up nice, about as perfect a one saw plan as it gets, if that was your one saw, and you had like three different bars for it, say like an 18, 24 and 28.. Unfortunately it was in the wad of saws that got stolen. I replaced it with a 371xp, a member here was kind enough to give me a deal on it.


----------



## Marine5068

Poison Ivy sucks


----------



## mainewoods

I am still here, lost my computer so am on a tablet. Never used one so it is a challenge to say the least ! My tower will not power on at all, so guess it was fried. Never had one lose power totally. Good thing I have better luck with the Husky,s or I would be cold this winter!


----------



## benp

My neighbor swears by stuff called ivy dry. There's a bottle in every one of his work trucks. 

He gets exposed quite a bit in his line of work.


----------



## hardpan

Mainewoods
We will be heading your direction on vacation in a couple weeks. I have never been to that part of the country. What would be considered "don't miss" attractions in your area for country type folks?


----------



## MustangMike

Acadia National Park is nice, and I've never been to it, but I hear Mt Washington (NH) is also very nice.

If you are spending any time in NY, let me know, I'm more familiar with what is here.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Acadia National Park is nice, and I've never been to it, but I hear Mt Washington (NH) is also very nice.
> 
> If you are spending any time in NY, let me know, I'm more familiar with what is here.



Right now we don't have hard plans on the route or specific destinations. Basically traveling along the Great Lakes, then Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, then maybe loop back along the east coast and whatever time remains, avoiding New York City and New Jersey if possible. Vague at this point. I may have more questions in the future. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## svk

Manchester Center in Vermont is a great little town.


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> Mainewoods
> We will be heading your direction on vacation in a couple weeks. I have never been to that part of the country. What would be considered "don't miss" attractions in your area for country type folks?



The inexpensive seafood that's incredible.

In '96 or '97 I had a series of 4 rodeos that I went to in a month in Maine.

We....ate....like....KINGS!!!! For pretty cheap considering what we were stuffing out faces with.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I am still here, lost my computer so am on a tablet. Never used one so it is a challenge to say the least ! My tower will not power on at all, so guess it was fried. Never had one lose power totally. Good thing I have better luck with the Husky,s or I would be cold this winter!


Fairly easy to trouble shoot old towers if you have some junkers around, you can at least narrow it down. Start with the simple, the power supply, get a used known good one and swap it, see if you can get to the bios.


----------



## mainewoods

Hardpan, if you like country then you can go just about anywhere up here and see plenty of wilderness,lakes and mountains, and an hour and a half later be on the coast watching lobstermen pulling traps in quaint little villages, and the smell of salt air. Not sure where to begin!!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Hardpan, if you like country then you can go just about anywhere up here and see plenty of wilderness,lakes and mountains, and an hour and a half later be on the coast watching lobstermen pulling traps in quaint little villages, and the smell of salt air. Not sure where to begin!!



That's pretty much it. Maine is just boonies, a few small to moderate cities, and just two mile outta town, back to boonies, and those first two miles are half boonies.


----------



## Oldman47

mainewoods said:


> I am still here, lost my computer so am on a tablet. Never used one so it is a challenge to say the least ! My tower will not power on at all, so guess it was fried. Never had one lose power totally. Good thing I have better luck with the Husky,s or I would be cold this winter!


A total loss of power is most likely a fried power supply. I just got done installing one in my tower today, had been running on line on the portable the last week or so. Pull the cover from your case, read the label on the power supply and buy a new one the same size or larger. I went totally upscale for my new one and got away with spending less than $100 and an hour of physical work to recover my tower. I really don't care about the tower as such but I have about 10 years of digital pictures on it along with word processed files, tax records, CAD drawings, data bases, etc. that I don't want to ever lose. I have a 1.5 terrabyte external drive that is about to get all of that stuff put on it in case next time I can't recover the PC itself.


----------



## hardpan

Bar Harbor Whale watch company has my wife interested. Acadia National Park sounds great. Cadillac mountain maybe. Seafood is my favorite even if not fresh. You guys paint a heck of a picture, mountains, lakes, boats, lobstermen. I can easily imagine a cold brew on the coast in the evening with sea air. I'll take the boonies over a city any day. Thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

When you sweep across Upstate NY Letchworth State Park and Watkins Glen are definitely worth seeing, ditto Niagara Falls which is a little more commercial.

Upstate NY is nothing like NYC. We have the Adirondack and Catskill Mountains. And if you are near New Paltz, Minnewaska State Park is also beautiful.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Went to my neighbor's wood lot to restock the firewood supply. I had planned on loading up on cherry and oak but he wanted a forked box elder removed so since he lets me take wood whenever I want, I gladly took it down for him.
> 
> My S2800 Husky axe hasn't arrived yet so we only had the leveraxes. They worked well on the cherry and smaller BE but I needed to noodle quite a few of the larger pieces. This wasn't a problem as I got more trigger time with the 2186 .
> 
> The Leveraxes had sat for some time so needed a little swelling.
> View attachment 444000
> 
> 
> Refreshments for the crew!
> View attachment 444001
> 
> 
> K testing the saw.
> View attachment 444002
> 
> 
> Recently evicted box elder bugs taking refuge.
> View attachment 444003
> 
> Good load.
> View attachment 444004
> 
> 
> Only had 1/2 mile to drive so didn't worry about filling er up.
> View attachment 444005
> 
> 
> My kids tested out the Leveraxe 2.
> View attachment 444006
> View attachment 444007
> 
> 
> Pretty noodles
> View attachment 444008
> 
> 
> Making progress.
> View attachment 444009



Damn, what's up with the safety hat and shorts? lol. Also, splitting wood barefoot. That's hardcore. 



dancan said:


> Earlier this summer I pulled the pin and bought a backup van to replace mine , it was nice , 2 years newer , 70k km's less on the odo , 4 newish all seasons , 4 newish winters , all I had to do was swap over the trailer hitch and yank out the seats
> Then , a regular comes in , sez he needs a van for his grandmother and can't find anything good out there ,,,,  Bye bye new to me van .
> So Monday I get a call from another of my customers , want's to know if I'm interested in their work van , cheap , new one came in to replace it , 2000ish sumthin E250 , I told him "You Bethca !!!!
> Last week I also bought this as a backup to the van plan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which would be the better wood scrounger , the E250 or the F250 LOL



Nice powerstroke! Is it the 6.0 engine? I've been helping my father in-law at the marina to learn about diesels. Just rebuilt an old pre-Duramax 6.5l turbo diesel. I think I'm ready for the Cummins 5.9/6.7 Dodge now. I'm getting tired of my caddy and the gutless van. 



svk said:


> So I had planned to spend my birthday afternoon rippin up aspen with the 2186 and testing the new S2800 axe. But the power company still hadn't made it to my place yet. I thought they had been around as my friend saw them up the road. Hopefully this week they will make it.
> 
> Had parents in law and BIL family over to the hunting cabin for breakfast and then headed to our lake cabin for the rest of the day. Got some swimming in with the wife and kids before a big t storm came through. I think something in my neighbors yard was struck as there was one really close strike. Big Italian dinner with gnocchi,tortellini, and Italian sausage which my wife expertly cooked.
> 
> The family got me a flying lesson for my birthday so I'm looking forward to that very much.



So, S2800 vs Fiskars, which would you choose for a day of scrounging?


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks zogger and oldman47, that is exactly what I was looking for. Been inside plenty of chainsaws but never a computer. Looks like I might be able to do it myself ,I hope!


----------



## dancan

No scrounging this weekend , gotta get some time in on the sellin wood pile .
I did get some scrounging tools at a yardsale yesterday , 4 new ten foot 1/2" cable slings .
Reid , it's a 7.3 .


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> When you sweep across Upstate NY Letchworth State Park and Watkins Glen are definitely worth seeing, ditto Niagara Falls which is a little more commercial.
> 
> Upstate NY is nothing like NYC. We have the Adirondack and Catskill Mountains. And if you are near New Paltz, Minnewaska State Park is also beautiful.


Upstate NY is a lifetime of beautiful scenery to take in. I'm in similar environment in Canadian Shield area of southern Ontario with Toronto about 2hrs from me and Lake Ontario about 1/2 hour south.
I feel lucky to live here every day. Just love it. The Jeep trails, thousands of lakes to fish and boat, tons of wildlife and quaint little towns to catch a meal or but some art or Maple syrup, etc. and so quiet that you'll think you're in heaven.


----------



## Oldman47

mainewoods said:


> Thanks zogger and oldman47, that is exactly what I was looking for. Been inside plenty of chainsaws but never a computer. Looks like I might be able to do it myself ,I hope!


PCs are easy compared to a chainsaw. Unless you are dealing with a pretty old one you will have a "form factor" called ATX which means that any new ATX will fit but check the physical dimensions anyway before you buy. You do want the new power supply to fit the old hole. For ease of routing I paid up for a semi-modular and for a "80 plus gold" rating. The 80 + means it will run at high power efficiency thus run cooler. The semi modular means that you only have the cords you need inside your case when you are done. All the loose cords we all used to need to tuck up in some out of the way place will never get connected in the first place, they will be on the shelf with other spare parts. You will have 2 plugs that plug into the motherboard and other connectors that go other places like hard drives or the DVD drive. With a modular power supply you may get lucky and find all of your power needs take the same connector so you can really limit the wire mess by just using one style lead inside the box. I actually got very lucky that way. All of my needs outside the motherboard were the SATA style plug and were close enough to each other for me to use a single cable, although my PS came with 2 of that particular style.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, what's up with the safety hat and shorts? lol. Also, splitting wood barefoot. That's hardcore.


I was partially noodling and then splitting each piece as I went so I just kept the helmet on. It was hot that day. 



Ambull01 said:


> So, S2800 vs Fiskars, which would you choose for a day of scrounging?


Read my review in this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...s2800-splitting-axe-first-impressions.285469/


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Oldman47 said:


> A total loss of power is most likely a fried power supply. I just got done installing one in my tower today, had been running on line on the portable the last week or so. Pull the cover from your case, read the label on the power supply and buy a new one the same size or larger. I went totally upscale for my new one and got away with spending less than $100 and an hour of physical work to recover my tower. I really don't care about the tower as such but I have about 10 years of digital pictures on it along with word processed files, tax records, CAD drawings, data bases, etc. that I don't want to ever lose. I have a 1.5 terrabyte external drive that is about to get all of that stuff put on it in case next time I can't recover the PC itself.



I HIGHLY recommend multiple backups for critical info. External drives are cheap. Being the paranoid sort of person that I am, I have a spare drive installed in the tower (for imaging the primary drive, then the spare drive is unplugged in case a virus hits), along with 3 or so external drives stored in at least 2 separate locations. I had a drive nuked by a virus back in the late 90's or early 2000's, and have seen how easily it can happen. Even if you don't get nuked by a virus, hard drives are mechanical devices and they fail at the worst possible time.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for the link, and let me know when/if they come out with it in a longer handle. Perhaps the heavier head dictates a shorter handle?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the link, and let me know when/if they come out with it in a longer handle. Perhaps the heavier head dictates a shorter handle?


Yeah I'd say this is an improved version of the original Fiskars Super Split (which had a shorter handle and heavier head than the X27).


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> No scrounging this weekend , gotta get some time in on the sellin wood pile .
> I did get some scrounging tools at a yardsale yesterday , 4 new ten foot 1/2" cable slings .
> Reid , it's a 7.3 .



Nice! The tried and true powerplant. You're going to need a bigger yard to store all your scrounged firewood with that truck.



Oldman47 said:


> PCs are easy compared to a chainsaw. Unless you are dealing with a pretty old one you will have a "form factor" called ATX which means that any new ATX will fit but check the physical dimensions anyway before you buy. You do want the new power supply to fit the old hole. For ease of routing I paid up for a semi-modular and for a "80 plus gold" rating. The 80 + means it will run at high power efficiency thus run cooler. The semi modular means that you only have the cords you need inside your case when you are done. All the loose cords we all used to need to tuck up in some out of the way place will never get connected in the first place, they will be on the shelf with other spare parts. You will have 2 plugs that plug into the motherboard and other connectors that go other places like hard drives or the DVD drive. With a modular power supply you may get lucky and find all of your power needs take the same connector so you can really limit the wire mess by just using one style lead inside the box. I actually got very lucky that way. All of my needs outside the motherboard were the SATA style plug and were close enough to each other for me to use a single cable, although my PS came with 2 of that particular style.



You seem to be knowledgeable about so many things. I'm jealous lol. I started my self-study goal to eventually achieve my A+, Security+, Network+, CCNA, and whatever else I decide. I'm changing my Guard MOS to 25N (network/routing related stuff) so I want to prepare myself for the school.



svk said:


> I was partially noodling and then splitting each piece as I went so I just kept the helmet on. It was hot that day.
> 
> 
> Read my review in this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...s2800-splitting-axe-first-impressions.285469/



I haven't scrounged in a while. I've been busy with my job, looking for a new job, my IT self-study, etc. The power company cut down trees all over my neighborhood to be proactive. Time to run the Makita.

Sorry, should have searched for your review. I come straight to this thread, read the new posts, and leave the site.


----------



## Oldman47

I'm not all that smart Ambull but I studied up before building my first tower. I bet I spent at least 2 months just reading before I ordered any of the components. The way prices came down a few years ago, it no longer pays to build your own but it sure did back then. I spent about $1200 for a machine it would have cost me $2000 to buy. The one I have now only cost me about $600 and is an even better machine. Lots of electronics have become so cheap they are almost disposables. I do keep old hard drives because I don't want their contents to become public but I transfer what I can to my new machine so that I don't need to install them all in the new box. 
As Cruffler suggested, I just finished copying all of my critical files including family pictures to a 1.5T external drive using a simple USB connection. Now I can store it anywhere secure.


----------



## cantoo

200 ash logs are now 1800 rounds 16" long and ready to be split.
180 poplar logs are now 720 rounds 36" long and ready to split if I ever get time to work on my new splitter. Logs are 1 1/2 years old, starting to go punky fast.
4 gallons of mixed fuel , almost 2 gallons of bar oil, Stihl 660 and 440, sharpened chains maybe 6 times each, 3 gal of diesel in tractor.
About 15 hours of loading, marking, cutting, pushing into piles, sharpening chains and fueling.
Anyone wanna guess at the splitting hours that I'm going to be doing?

PS, my back is killing me.


----------



## nmcqueen469

That ash pile looks delicious!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Dang, that's some serious output!


----------



## cantoo

Still have the big stuff left to do yet, some up to 24"x 12' long. And I have 250 logs 8" to 16"x 12' piled up in my back field yet. Couple more pics of the ash rounds.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at a new to me saw. I started a thread in chainsaws but I'm intersted in your opinions. Take a look and weigh in if you have a minute.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-365-x-torq-experience.285624/#post-5530711


I bought one on cl that has a 2012 manufacture date. I haven't really run it yet but I already like it. Mine was in pretty good shape and only $175. Which probably isn't typical. Get it why not.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> When you sweep across Upstate NY Letchworth State Park and Watkins Glen are definitely worth seeing, ditto Niagara Falls which is a little more commercial.
> 
> Upstate NY is nothing like NYC. We have the Adirondack and Catskill Mountains. And if you are near New Paltz, Minnewaska State Park is also beautiful.



I've talked to a few people from upstate New York and they were quick to say it is greatly different from New York City, more of a reason to take interest in the north. LOL Thanks for the recommendations. I'm taking notes.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan - New York City might as well be a different universe from upstate NY. I just vacationed in the finger lakes and it was one of the most beautiful places I have been. I loved it so much I am currently looking for a little cabin up there for hunting/fishing. 

The scrounge around me is back to insanely slow as it has been all year. I have the beg for firewood ad up on CL and haven't been getting many bites this year. On the plus side I am nearly back to two years ahead. I will just have to keep trolling and hope for some bites. In the mean time I have been spending 1-2 days on the weekends fishing with my wife and daughter. I think my wife is addicted to fishing. Seriously she has been a "fisher woman" for two weeks now and has already bought a second rod for her and my daughter. I am still in charge of the tackle but now she is boat shopping.


----------



## mainewoods

A Delorme Atlas and Gazeteer of each state you visit is invaluable. It has a section with all the unique natural features of the state and precisely where they are located. You can find every road,trail,path, stream or pond there is. Incredible detail. Just about everyone has one up here, if they spend any time in the outdoors at all.


----------



## woodenboater

nomad_archer said:


> ...but now she is boat shopping.



sniff, sniff. you are one lucky sumbitch. make sure it's a full console with camper top  hopefully she'll let you drive it as well


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks. She flat out asked me why I didn't get her into fishing earlier. What do you say to that? I think we are going to start out with a newer less than 10 year old used boat 14'-16' fishing boat. In the future possibly upgrade to a 18' ski and fish boat when my daughter gets old enough to want to be pulled behind the boat. Oh she doesn't want to drive she wants to fish.


----------



## hardpan

mainewoods said:


> A Delorme Atlas and Gazeteer of each state you visit is invaluable. It has a section with all the unique natural features of the state and precisely where they are located. You can find every road,trail,path, stream or pond there is. Incredible detail. Just about everyone has one up here, if they spend any time in the outdoors at all.



I use Delorme routinely. You are right. It is a great zoomed-in detailed map with topography. It closely resembles what we used to use around here, Quadrangle Maps.When we narrow down our search I will likely buy ones for the states of greatest interest. They are particularly valuable for hilly or mountainous areas where roads are seldom orientated North-South like your stomping grounds. Thanks.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> hardpan - New York City might as well be a different universe from upstate NY. I just vacationed in the finger lakes and it was one of the most beautiful places I have been. I loved it so much I am currently looking for a little cabin up there for hunting/fishing.
> 
> The scrounge around me is back to insanely slow as it has been all year. I have the beg for firewood ad up on CL and haven't been getting many bites this year. On the plus side I am nearly back to two years ahead. I will just have to keep trolling and hope for some bites. In the mean time I have been spending 1-2 days on the weekends fishing with my wife and daughter. I think my wife is addicted to fishing. Seriously she has been a "fisher woman" for two weeks now and has already bought a second rod for her and my daughter. I am still in charge of the tackle but now she is boat shopping.



Well, everybody has an a$$ho1e. They all stink. New York state has NYC. LOL


----------



## svk

Well after using @MustangMike 's saws equipped with square filed chain I took the plunge and ordered a loop for each of my main saws. Also got a file and a great deal on a bar for my 2186 from Bailey's. Hope they arrive by Friday so I can test them out at the gtg this weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Steve, I figured it was just a matter of time! Hope your stuff comes on time.

Hey, I sharpened Square File chain (w/o being able to try out the result) the day before my first GTG, talk about being nervous! I was thrilled it cut straight!


----------



## svk

Hope I can get the sharpening down fairly quickly. I guess a guy has to start somewhere.


----------



## MustangMike

Just try to feel when that file drops in to the factory angle, keep your stroke straight, and make sure the corners stay lined up ... you'll do just fine!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Just try to feel when that file drops in to the factory angle, keep your stroke straight, and make sure the corners stay lined up ... you'll do just fine!



Is square filing any slower? When round filing I try to keep the file about 20% of the diameter above the tooth. Is square about the same? I think I read that the dimensions of a full chisel chain is the same for round or square file and with extra grinding one can go from round to square on the same chain, true?


----------



## svk

I may be way off base here but Square seems easier than round. With Square, the file seems to lock in at the right angle versus round takes some practice to free file efficiently.


----------



## MustangMike

Square file & Round (full chisel) have the same tooth, but it is ground differently. You can convert round to square, and vice versa, but you had better have a machine grinder, it is a lot of work. A square file is really a six sided file, but is is not a hexagon, and it is not round.

With both round & square you have to pay attention to your filing angles, but with square, you also have to ensure the corner of the file remains in the corner of the tooth, so a proper stroke is very important. Once you get used to square, I think it is as easy as filing round by hand, but a lot of people have trouble getting used to it.

Also, square is generally filed from the outside in, and round generally from the inside out, but I have seen these rules broken both both camps.

Madsen's website has a lot of information on it.


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> I've talked to a few people from upstate New York and they were quick to say it is greatly different from New York City, more of a reason to take interest in the north. LOL Thanks for the recommendations. I'm taking notes.




Upstate New York reminds me of where I live in Northern MN. It's gorgeous.



svk said:


> Well after using @MustangMike 's saws equipped with square filed chain I took the plunge and ordered a loop for each of my main saws. Also got a file and a great deal on a bar for my 2186 from Bailey's. Hope they arrive by Friday so I can test them out at the gtg this weekend.



Not messing around are you. 

A new bar? I thought you got the 28" Windsor?



MustangMike said:


> Square file & Round (full chisel) have the same tooth, but it is ground differently. You can convert round to square, and vice versa, but you had better have a machine grinder, it is a lot of work. A square file is really a six sided file, but is is not a hexagon, and it is not round.
> 
> With both round & square you have to pay attention to your filing angles, but with square, you also have to ensure the corner of the file remains in the corner of the tooth, so a proper stroke is very important. Once you get used to square, I think it is as easy as filing round by hand, but a lot of people have trouble getting used to it.
> 
> Also, square is generally filed from the outside in, and round generally from the inside out, but I have seen these rules broken both both camps.
> 
> Madsen's website has a lot of information on it.



Mike, are you able to file the chain while it is still on the bar or do you need to take it off and put it in some sort of vise?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## svk

Ben, yes I got the 28 for big stuff but wanted a shorter bar for everyday cutting so I picked up a 20" from baileys. The only 009 bar I had was an 18" in .058 which precluded me from running factory made square file (only offered in .050 and .063) and converting round to square is well above my grade at this point. 

And besides the 18" was ridiculously short on the 2186.


----------



## benp

I have a d009 mount 24" I would of hooked you up with. 

I don't use it since i threw the 28" on the red dolmar.


----------



## JustJeff

Ooh, I want a 24 for my 365. I'll just head over to MN and pick it up! Lol.


----------



## Bullvi22

Since we're on the topic of bars, I came to a conclusion today; while a 16" bar may be near impossible to bog on my 310, a 20" bar is a lot more useful. Got an 18" log to noodle? Two cuts on the 16, one easy one on the 20, plus you dont have to bend over as far for delimbing and whatnot. What's my point? Nothing really, other than I bought the 16" bar after reading on this site, and I was impressed with how well the 59cc saw cut with it, but the first time I was stuck with only that bar, I realized its limitations real fast. Just nice to have formed an opinion of my own I suppose. 

That is all, carry on!


----------



## MustangMike

I like the 20" best for general purpose stuff myself, came to that conclusion a long time ago.

I like to sharpen the square file on the saw, and usually use a stump vice. When sharpening round, I lock the bar and do 3 or 4 teeth on each side at a time, the unlock and mover the chain, repeat, usually about 4 times till done. With square, I do all the cutters on one side, then all on the other. I move each cutter to the same spot to keep my geometry to the cutter the same.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

i really like using a 24" on my 044 only cause i have them big dawgs on it lol. otherwise id have a 20" on it. 

i do all my chains in a bench grinder. only exception is my milling chain ill touch that up every slab by hand.


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty quiet lately, everyone must be out scrounging up extra Polar Vortex firewood. The very dry conditions up here seems to have brought down a lot of stressed trees this summer. Plenty of wood available and perfect cutting conditions. I wish you all had this "problem"!


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Pretty quiet lately, everyone must be out scrounging up extra Polar Vortex firewood. The very dry conditions up here seems to have brought down a lot of stressed trees this summer. Plenty of wood available and perfect cutting conditions. I wish you all had this "problem"!


Haven't been in the woods much lately but to your point I see the bronze birch borer is doing a lot of damage locally.


----------



## dancan

I noticed that up here to Clint but we've had a great summer , my lawn didn't go dormant this year due to lack of moisture but trees that I couldn't cut last year now fall within my permit guidelines lol


----------



## dancan

Still in the 80's up here , crazy weather .


----------



## svk

Power company tree service finally showed up after sitting on the work order for a full year. I now have 8 cords of this stuff laid out around my right of ways. Should keep me busy for a while. Thankfully some of it even has a solid core!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Power company tree service finally showed up after sitting on the work order for a full year. I now have 8 cords of this stuff laid out around my right of ways. Should keep me busy for a while. Thankfully some of it even has a solid core!
> View attachment 448025
> View attachment 448026


Nice load of wood ya got coming up...the changing color leaf pattern in the top left, first pic looks like a sweet gum? Maple? No leaf change here yet, way too early, but I bet in you folks cooler climates the leaf change is certainly happenin.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Nice load of wood ya got coming up...the changing color leaf pattern in the top left, first pic looks like a sweet gum? Maple? No leaf change here yet, way too early, but I bet in you folks cooler climates the leaf change is certainly happenin.


It's red maple. Lots of red maple and black ash near full color already. Aspen takes a few more weeks.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> It's red maple. Lots of red maple and black ash are near full color already. Aspen takes a few more weeks.


Nice...would love to visit the north for a vacation during fall time, and bring a damn good camera with good lenses, and snap pic after pic. I can only imagine how nice the trees look with a lake shot splittin the pics. Maybe one day/one year coming up. And do some good fishin.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Nice...would love to visit the north for a vacation during fall time, and bring a damn good camera with good lenses, and snap pic after pic. I can only imagine how nice the trees look with a lake shot splittin the pics. Maybe one day/one year coming up. And do some good fishin.


Like I told you before my door is open. Kinda the opposite of "don't move here" lol.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Like I told you before my door is open. Kinda the opposite of "don't move here" lol.


I hear ya bro.


----------



## svk

I think Chucker and I are going to do a little bird hunting and wood cutting in late October. Going to try and snag benp into coming too. You could join us.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I think Chucker and I are going to do a little bird hunting and wood cutting in late October. Going to try and snag benp into coming too. You could join us.


If you can narrow down specific dates, I can see what I can do. In DoD, ya gotta submit your leave planner by end of Jan each year, for that current year, but it can certainly be altered. We do a lot of dove and quail huntin here...would love to get up there and bust some birds with you guys, regardless of bird type.


----------



## svk

I'm going to figure out my "hunting schedule" this coming week. Will be in touch.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Power company tree service finally showed up after sitting on the work order for a full year. I now have 8 cords of this stuff laid out around my right of ways. Should keep me busy for a while. Thankfully some of it even has a solid core!
> View attachment 448025
> View attachment 448026


I should mention they chipped all of the brush and small limbs which alone made the wait worthwhile.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I should mention they chipped all of the brush and small limbs which alone made the wait worthwhile.


Good deal...less sweat and work on your behalf to fool with.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Good deal...less sweat and work on your behalf to fool with.


For sure. As aspen doesn't have a very good btu rating I don't mess with "zogger" wood. Anything less than 4" would stay in the woods anyhow. It's a different story if I'm cutting oak or maple though.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I think Chucker and I are going to do a little bird hunting and wood cutting in late October. Going to try and snag benp into coming too. You could join us.


 !! yes sir !! bird seasons opens tomorrow morning and too many danged leaves on the trees to get a clear shot with the old eye ball's... oct. is the time to put the bird flushing to a new rush!!


----------



## USMC615

chucker said:


> !! yes sir !! bird seasons opens tomorrow morning and too many danged leaves on the trees to get a clear shot with the old eye ball's... oct. is the time to put the bird flushing to a new rush!!


What bird type Chucker...not familiar with you folks birds...if you can bust'em in the trees?


----------



## chucker

USMC615 said:


> What bird type Chucker...not familiar with you folks birds...if you can bust'em in the trees?


mostly partridge..... later it will be pheasants under "BLAST" instead of glass.... lol


----------



## USMC615

chucker said:


> !! yes sir !! bird seasons opens tomorrow morning and too many danged leaves on the trees to get a clear shot with the old eye ball's... oct. is the time to put the bird flushing to a new rush!!


We do some damn good turkey hunting here in the spring time every yr...got some fine beards, spurs from many yrs of callin 'em and busting 'em. Love to have you guys from the north down here for some turkey decoy/ Tom huntin...its gets your blood boilin. Diaphragm or slate callin, we can get it done. I enjoy turkey huntin as much if not more than deer huntin...hell, deer huntin here is pick which one ya want, lol. I always bust two or three slickheads at the beginning of hunting season just to fill the freezers, then horn huntin is on...plenty of time to bust the does with muzzleloader, archery, gun season...then hunt the horns during the rut. Usually mid, 2nd week of Nov here...but the temps play a part as well. Cold spells are kinda hard to predict, but it's horn huntin on then. The second rut, the does that didn't get bred the first go 'round about 30 days after, just as good as the first pre-rut, rut.


----------



## USMC615

chucker said:


> mostly partridge..... later it will be pheasants under "BLAST" instead of glass.... lol


I have never been pheasant hunting...aside from certain wood/mallard duck mounts, the finest bird mount on the planet in my opinion.


----------



## dancan

67 out there right now , 80's tomorrow but I think it's the last of it , 70's starting Sunday 
I'm gonna spend some time tomorrow in the "Sellin" woodpile and if the rain decides not to show up I'll go go out scouting for dead tops in the scrounging zone 
From the look of things Jerry and I will have several years of wood from this large area of land even though it's been clearcut in areas and a forest fire whipped though another section .
Some of it might be a bit of work to get and not premium wood but it's free , I enjoy going out there to get it and I enjoy every bit of going out to get it 
I had one of my customers ask me if I wanted a couple of spruce logs in late August , I told him yes but it would be September before I'd be ready to shoot out to his place to pick them up and thanked him , a week or so later he was at the shop for an oilchange , we were talking about the new upgrades to the house , sez he's installing a heatpump and taking out the woodstove , I asked what was he gonna do for power outage backup ?
He said "20kw genny and a month's worth of propane" then he asked if I wanted 2 cord of dry hardwood all cut and split ......  Oh , BTW , did I say ..... 
I also scrounged up a 4 wheel trailer this week like Cantoo and Sawyer Rob 
Busy week at the shop this week , bought a new to me Ben Pearson exhaust bender , it bends schedule 40 pipe like a joke 
I saved some of the test bend stuff to make my version of one of these with the scraps I have on hand .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> 67 out there right now , 80's tomorrow but I think it's the last of it , 70's starting Sunday
> I'm gonna spend some time tomorrow in the "Sellin" woodpile and if the rain decides not to show up I'll go go out scouting for dead tops in the scrounging zone
> From the look of things Jerry and I will have several years of wood from this large area of land even though it's been clearcut in areas and a forest fire whipped though another section .
> Some of it might be a bit of work to get and not premium wood but it's free , I enjoy going out there to get it and I enjoy every bit of going out to get it
> I had one of my customers ask me if I wanted a couple of spruce logs in late August , I told him yes but it would be September before I'd be ready to shoot out to his place to pick them up and thanked him , a week or so later he was at the shop for an oilchange , we were talking about the new upgrades to the house , sez he's installing a heatpump and taking out the woodstove , I asked what was he gonna do for power outage backup ?
> He said "20kw genny and a month's worth of propane" then he asked if I wanted 2 cord of dry hardwood all cut and split ......  Oh , BTW , did I say .....
> I also scrounged up a 4 wheel trailer this week like Cantoo and Sawyer Rob
> Busy week at the shop this week , bought a new to me Ben Pearson exhaust bender , it bends schedule 40 pipe like a joke
> I saved some of the test bend stuff to make my version of one of these with the scraps I have on hand .


Nice.


----------



## MustangMike

Finally had a week here when the temps, at least in the am, seem like fall. But I've been doing a new tile floor in the kitchen/dining room all week with my friend Harold. Been so busy, I can't even think straight. Finally finished up today, all except for the big clean up. The previous floor did not cooperate with the removal plans, so we ended up taking it down to the beams. It was a lot of work, but the wife seems to really like it, so ...

I notice a few of the Sugar Maples around here are just starting to show some color. I think the dry summer will make for an early turn of the leaves, and the garden seems to be fading early also, although is did decent this year (no time to even water it lately).


----------



## wudpirat

Haven't fired up a saw in a week, just cleaning up, splitting up some orphans that were lying around.
I have five dead ones that have to come down, don't care to drop them. I like them already on the ground.
Hey bull, the maita 6400 with the 16" bar is one of my fav saws, can't bog that one. Of course I always take a bigger and smaller saw, just in case I run across a big boy or pinch a bar.
Still have about 5 cord W.Pine to work on, not much hardwood for the Polar Vortex comming.
Still have some honey dos to take care of.
CUL, FREDM


----------



## H-Ranch

This is the 3rd truckload like this. It's pine, but all I have to do is drive about 5 miles to get it - it's all bucked and I don't have to deal with any of the branches. Even had a small bit of oak in the last load. The guy cutting has a line of about a dozen more trees to take down, each larger than the last. This one was around 20" DBH. He's glad to be rid of it and I'm happy to help a guy out like that because that's how I am.


----------



## Axfarmer

I got back to the wood lot today for the first time in a few months. The cool morning air is good for lifting heavy rounds! I should be able to fill my trailer 3-4 times this week.


----------



## Bullvi22

wudpirat said:


> Hey bull, the maita 6400 with the 16" bar is one of my fav saws, can't bog that one. Of course I always take a bigger and smaller saw, just in case I run across a big boy or pinch a bar.



Thats the key of course, always take your bigger saw and your smaller saw just in case. Three saws is just enough in my book!


----------



## Bullvi22

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 448210
> I got back to the wood lot today for the first time in a few months. The cool morning air is good for lifting heavy rounds! I should be able to fill my trailer 3-4 times this week.



Geez, those rounds look pretty beefy! Makes my old hernia scar ache just looking at them!


----------



## dancan

Coming soon whether we want it or not , scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> !! can't wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon whether we want it or not , scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Coming soon whether we want it or not , scrounge on gentleman !!!



isn't there a rule against posting out of season pics?  if not there should be.


----------



## mainewoods

Some people need a gentle reminder,they seem to forget how much easier it is to scrounge their wood when the ground is bare!


----------



## mainewoods

Then again some people never seem to learn!


----------



## dancan

Drove by them pine logs in the ditch close to work , still there 
Now to find the time ????
I did work on the sellin woodpile this weekend in the afternoons , burnt 9 tanks of mix in the saws .







Still have a ways to go yet LOL






Gotta get this stuff done so I can head to the woods on the weekends 
One thing for sure , gotta get in there to take inventory of the dead tops in the horizon before the leaves start to drop so we know where to make trails in to get the best yield for the effort over the winter season , we'll leave the easy roadside stuff in case we get whacked like last winter .


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged this guy today.


----------



## JustJeff

Got some splitting to do. The new to me 365 just tore it up. Cut the whole tree down and bucked in about an hour and a half. 
Got 3 good loads out of it.


----------



## dancan

That's the kind of tree I'm trying to save for the winter lol


----------



## Ryan Groat

Dancan's new van?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I borrowed an F-550 stake body from work this weekend, to clean up some trees that we had to remove on a jobsite.

Oh, and there was a small loader there with a grapple bucket, so I didn't even have to lift the log length or rounds.

It felt like cheating. 

Nah, just kidding, it felt great. 

I got 2 full loads. I'm estimating it will be around 5-6 cords when split and stacked!


----------



## zogger

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I borrowed an F-550 stake body from work this weekend, to clean up some trees that we had to remove on a jobsite.
> 
> Oh, and there was a small loader there with a grapple bucket, so I didn't even have to lift the log length or rounds.
> 
> It felt like cheating.
> 
> Nah, just kidding, it felt great.
> 
> I got 2 full loads. I'm estimating it will be around 5-6 cords when split and stacked!
> View attachment 448595
> View attachment 448596
> View attachment 448597




Yep, cheatin! hahahaha!


----------



## JustJeff

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I borrowed an F-550 stake body from work this weekend, to clean up some trees that we had to remove on a jobsite.
> 
> Oh, and there was a small loader there with a grapple bucket, so I didn't even have to lift the log length or rounds.
> 
> It felt like cheating.
> 
> Nah, just kidding, it felt great.
> 
> I got 2 full loads. I'm estimating it will be around 5-6 cords when split and stacked!
> View attachment 448595
> View attachment 448596
> View attachment 448597


That pretty much qualifies for a you suck! Lol.


----------



## wudpirat

WHAT WAS THAT,???? a loud sucking sound.
Ahh, just the King scoring another load.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

It's not like it was premium hardwood or anything. Just a mix of hard maple, cherry, and ash....

OK, yeah, it was cheating and I suck.


----------



## wudpirat

In my book, Maple, Cherry, Ash and Birch are premium hardwoods.
Oak is nice but it takes forever to dry, heavy, up to 5k pounds a cord, hard to source. everybody wants it.
I'm sitting on over five cord Pine, that's what I'll burn and another five cord of mixed hardwood.
I'm not a wood snob, I'll burn anything, Poplar, Hemlock, Hack, Palonia,( I like Palonia), Hickory.Dogwood, Apple, Elm
In the words of the Zogger, " A BTU is a BTU".
P.S, I forgot pallets and the kitchen table.

carry on


----------



## nomad_archer

I spent the weekend moving and rehabbing my old shed into a future play house for my daughter. The shed has been here since 1987 without any maintenance completed.

The doors condition is representative of the rest of the exterior condition.






Need to move it across the yard.





Then get it off the ground





And done. I through the doors on yesterday after spending most of the day fishing. Just needs some trim done.





In the spring I may add some windows. But between fishing and the impending archery season, very little will be getting done around the house.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I spent the weekend moving and rehabbing my old shed into a future play house for my daughter. The shed has been here since 1987 without any maintenance completed.
> 
> The doors condition is representative of the rest of the exterior condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to move it across the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get it off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done. I through the doors on yesterday after spending most of the day fishing. Just needs some trim done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the spring I may add some windows. But between fishing and the impending archery season, very little will be getting done around the house.


Looking good. I once rehabbed a shed that had chunks of roof and floor literally missing from rot but the walls were perfect. Turned it into a chicken coop.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I spent the weekend moving and rehabbing my old shed into a future play house for my daughter. The shed has been here since 1987 without any maintenance completed.
> 
> The doors condition is representative of the rest of the exterior condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to move it across the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get it off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done. I through the doors on yesterday after spending most of the day fishing. Just needs some trim done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the spring I may add some windows. But between fishing and the impending archery season, very little will be getting done around the house.


Good for you Nomad in rehabbing for your daughters playhouse. Nice.


----------



## nomad_archer

I see it as future saw storage once she grows out of it.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I see it as future saw storage once she grows out of it.


The truth comes out ha ha


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I see it as future saw storage once she grows out of it.





svk said:


> The truth comes out ha ha



i thought saw shed as soon as i saw the first pics.


----------



## stihly dan

Got what I believe is the first frost of the season.


----------



## USMC615

stihly dan said:


> Got what I believe is the first frost of the season.


Wow...can't get home here quick enough, to get the work boots and get into flip flops and a tank top. Couldn't imagine a frost here at this time of the year.


----------



## wudpirat

Looks like frost.
We had a cool 47 deg F in central CT.
Have to get the gaskets on the furnace replaced, have the rope and goo since last winter.
Another project I never got to.


----------



## JustJeff

Hit the splitter pretty hard tonight. Almost got my scrounge pile down to nothing. Everything I cut green this year, I just bucked and stacked to split in the spring.


----------



## mainewoods

Just missed a frost here. 35* with a slight breeze, which kept the air stirred up just enough. Wood fire felt good.


----------



## MustangMike

We have had to close the windows a few nights, but no heat yet, but it is coming, you can feel it!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

been processing bundles of free slab wood from the saw mill up the road also got a four or five truck loads of corn cobs coming i plan on burning in my shed i got for free.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i would scrounge this but you need a 60'' bar on a 3120xp or ms880 to even it touch it
no rot on it a big giant a$$ sugar maple.


----------



## svk

That looks like the tree of life from Disney! Is it still alive?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

yes it is it could use a trim but i don't bother it, it has lived this long i might as well let it keep living i guess the tree is around 400-500 yrs old


----------



## JustJeff

jakewells said:


> i would scrounge this but you need a 60'' bar on a 3120xp or ms880 to even it touch it
> no rot on it a big giant a$$ sugar maple.
> View attachment 448795


Get about 6 gallons of syrup from that monster alone!


----------



## svk

That's an incredible tree. I've never seen a maple like that before.


----------



## MustangMike

Hate to say this, but are you sure? It does not look like a Maple to me, looks more like a big old White Oak. I've just never seen a Maple branch like that.

Perhaps a variety I'm not familiar with.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hate to say this, but are you sure? It does not look like a Maple to me, looks more like a big old White Oak. I've just never seen a Maple branch like that.
> 
> Perhaps a variety I'm not familiar with.


From looking at the limbs that was my first thought too


----------



## mainewoods

Those dead limbs sure seem to look like oak. A pic of a leafed out branch ?


----------



## nomad_archer

This weather has been great here. 50's at night 70's during the day. Great sleeping with the windows open weather. But I can feel fall coming and know that this week or the next I need to get on the ladder and clean the chimney. I hate ladders but I need to climb the 30' and do the yearly ritual.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> From looking at the limbs that was my first thought too


Maybe just around here in the SE, but I don't recall seeing any white oaks that branch that close to the stump...generally the first branches are 10-20 feet in the air with oaks that are nowhere near that size in diameter. Certainly could be wrong though. It's a helluva tree regardless of what it is.


----------



## hardpan

Can you NorEasters hold back on the chill a bit? I'm heading your direction Friday.


----------



## mainewoods

Too bad you couldn't wait a few weeks for the foliage to color up. It's still nice during the day though with temps in the 60s and low 70s. Perfect as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## nomad_archer

Speaking of color up. I cant wait to get back to watkins glen,ny Oct 15ish for more fishing, wine, and of course the fall colors.


----------



## chucker

to warm to work here yet with out sweating your ash off ! cutting 3(6 cords boiler wood 26"/28" rounds) truck loads a day will put me through 5 t- shirts before the days end! cant wait for the first frost to halt the gnats and fly's.


----------



## JustJeff

Went to scrounge another dead elm. Turned out to be poplar. Hard to tell with no bark. Dropped anyways and chunked it up for the landowner as a thanks for the other trees he has given me.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> to warm to work here yet with out sweating your ash off ! cutting 3(6 cords boiler wood 26"/28" rounds) truck loads a day will put me through 5 t- shirts before the days end! cant wait for the first frost to halt the gnats and fly's.


Most people call 6 cords a season. Chucker calls it a day. You are an animal.


----------



## mainewoods

Yes he is. That's a heck of a day's work!!


----------



## square1

chucker said:


> cant wait for the first frost to halt the gnats and fly's.


Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> This weather has been great here. 50's at night 70's during the day. Great sleeping with the windows open weather. But I can feel fall coming and know that this week or the next I need to get on the ladder and clean the chimney. I hate ladders but I need to climb the 30' and do the yearly ritual.


Just pretend your climbing a treestand in search of that big buck and it won't be so bad.


----------



## zogger

Rockin out after dinner! I'm surprised the pic didn't come out fuzzier, I was getting down in the cab with the tunes jammed up to 11! HAHAHAHA! hauled two loads of bigazz chunks over to the "to be split" heap, hauled two loads of old gone punky splits back for first burning this season. A little at a time, it adds up! Had to order a new bar today, my 24 is just..bad, even with repairs. cuts screwy, and I need it for a noodler.. Dropped a dime to Terry, got a new Total super bar coming, yaaa me!


----------



## dancan

Bad scroungers .
Last year , http://www.novanewsnow.com/News/Loc...3818004/Thieves-target-firewood-in-Falmouth/1
This year , http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/ns/news-nouvelles/releases-communiques/15-09-15-092126-eng.htm

Even though the RCMP toot their horn on the bust it was all started and set in motion by a friend of mine who is a conservation officer here in Nova Scotia , he got the tip about the stolen firewood and did the work to find , prove and setup the arrest in conjunction with the RCMP , everything other than the firewood was a complete surprise .

I did tell him that I would store the firewood and equipment till the trial was over at no charge LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I have not fired up a saw in over a month!!! But today, I dropped a dead Elm tree at my daughter's house, and split some rounds of Norway Maple and Oak they had in the driveway (my SIL has an electric splitter, but it does not handle real wood). It was not a big tree, but it was up on a wall, and between two houses, so there was no room for error, and no place to retreat! I left the hinge thick and had it roped, and all went well.

Just brought the 362 and 044 #1 as I knew I would not need more than a 20" bar, but that dead Elm made the 362 work, so the 044 got a good amount of run time. Felt good to get out again!


----------



## svk

Nice work Mike. 

Soon I'll be firing up on my oak scrounges. Just need to locate a clean used atv to buy.


----------



## dancan

http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/1-000-lb-pick-up-truck-mount-crane/A-p8558389e

I bought this today , gonna mount it on the RonCo LH1 for a while while I'm still scrounging stuff for the RonCo LH2HD 
The new to me scrounge mobile is getting closer to be on the road , had to get it apart to replace the rotted rad support .







No ac in this one , it's broked


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to do that, then decided on a new Polaris, with the year end deals (I think they are on again now).

Got a Sportsman 570, Reasons:

1) EFI
2) Engine Breaking (Very important if you go down hill with a load, and I like it even w/o a load). Good for any hilly terrain.
3) Good towing Capacity.
4) Reputed to have one of the best independent suspensions out there.

I figured I would own it for a long time, wanted something very reliable.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## svk

In reality I'd like to pick up a gently used utv and a smaller wheeler maybe a 350. But I have no time right now so even one will suffice.


----------



## MustangMike

It is able to take me and two full grown adults (one on each side in back of me) up the steepest hills on the property, with no problem, and they are steep!

I also love the Engine Breaking, would not want to be w/o it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Pulled this out of my fence row its either a type of maple or elm i know it is hard. I cut the top out 3 months ago and i finally fell the tree and dragged it in.


----------



## svk

A lot fewer hills in my neck of the woods. Need a wheeler to get my FIL into the woods and firewood and deer out of the woods. I wish I could rent one for two months in the fall.


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> I have not fired up a saw in over a month!!! But today, I dropped a dead Elm tree at my daughter's house, and split some rounds of Norway Maple and Oak they had in the driveway (my SIL has an electric splitter, but it does not handle real wood). It was not a big tree, but it was up on a wall, and between two houses, so there was no room for error, and no place to retreat! I left the hinge thick and had it roped, and all went well.
> 
> Just brought the 362 and 044 #1 as I knew I would not need more than a 20" bar, but that dead Elm made the 362 work, so the 044 got a good amount of run time. Felt good to get out again!



I can't believe the 362 had any issue's with that little tree. Is it broke?


----------



## MustangMike

No issues, but that dead, dry Elm just slowed it down a bit. The 044 is just a little stouter. 20% more size does make a difference.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

dancan said:


> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/1-000-lb-pick-up-truck-mount-crane/A-p8558389e
> 
> I bought this today , gonna mount it on the RonCo LH1 for a while while I'm still scrounging stuff for the RonCo LH2HD
> The new to me scrounge mobile is getting closer to be on the road , had to get it apart to replace the rotted rad support .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ac in this one , it's broked


a/c is for sissy's


----------



## Deleted member 83629

anyone know what kind of wood i cut?


----------



## svk

It looks like maple to me.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

jakewells said:


> Pulled this out of my fence row its either a type of maple or elm i know it is hard. I cut the top out 3 months ago and i finally fell the tree and dragged it in.



Looks like Maple to me.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

A little sunset splitting the other night. Putting my new-ish Wal-Mart Fiskars through its paces. 

There should be about 8 cords of wood sitting there, and I have 2 cords CSS behind the house, so everything I scrounge now is either standing dead to burn this winter and allow the fresh-cut stuff more time to season, or 2016-17 wood!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> A lot fewer hills in my neck of the woods. Need a wheeler to get my FIL into the woods and firewood and deer out of the woods. I wish I could rent one for two months in the fall.



Good luck finding the wheeler. I am looking for a boat now. CL shopping has been good to me this year. Hopefully I get lucky and find another deal.


----------



## square1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Looks like Maple to me.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> A lot fewer hills in my neck of the woods. Need a wheeler to get my FIL into the woods and firewood and deer out of the woods. I wish I could rent one for two months in the fall.



I have access to a Polaris SxS (my grandfather who lives next door has a 500 EFI), and I have a 2000 Suzuki King Quad 300. I think both have their good qualities and their drawbacks. I can go more places on the KQ, but obviously the Polaris can haul more, and can more easily accommodate passengers. 

I like your plan for getting one of each as funds allow. I agree with Mike that EFI is nice, but I really like the old-school tech of the KQ, and they can be had for a reasonable price. Similar vintage Honda (90's through early 2000's) 4-wheelers are nice as well. For me, the Suzuki low range and manual transmission have a lot of use in skidding firewood out of the woods, and I like to be able to control my downhill speed manually.


----------



## MustangMike

If a manual were available, I would have went for it, and the engine breaking would not have been so important. I do like that feature though.

I have modes for 2 wheel & 4 wheel, and low range & high range. It also has very good ground clearance, but if you over estimate it, you can still hang it up (don't ask, but I'm glad I got a winch).

I wanted a ATV that could haul a load, and my property (and the surrounding area) is very steep. But as you mention, it is not a nimble ATV, but it is what I was looking for.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounging another elm (thinking of changing my name to "Elm Nazi) and this guy came over and kept an eye on me.


----------



## svk

Got a few goodies from Baileys today.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 449412
> Scrounging another elm (thinking of changing my name to "Elm Nazi) and this guy came over and kept an eye on me.



"Mess with the bull and you'll get the horn". Don't test it.


----------



## JustJeff

hardpan said:


> "Mess with the bull and you'll get the horn". Don't test it.


Lol. I say that too. This bunch is pretty tame. They came running over when the tree hit the ground and stayed and watched me cut it up. Even the screaming husqvarna didn't run them off. And this one took a liking to the poulan. Slobbered all over it.


----------



## svk

The weather hasn't shown it yet but autumn is here.


----------



## wudpirat

Still pretty green here, with an ocasional maverick. Lots of leaves on the ground, birches droping steady.
Replaced the door gaskets on the furnace, ready to lite it off. and get rid of some of that pine.
Don't be in to big of a hurry, winter will be here soon enough.
Wood, wood got to get me more wood, six saws ready and waiting.
Have to see Larry at the mill, see if I can scrounge some slab wood. I know he has a pile.
Passed by a stack of palets on the side of the road,went home to get the truck, and when I got back, they was gone. Damn wood pirates.


----------



## dancan

No colour change here yet that I've seen , still quite warm but the weather is starting to change .
Took a drive by the pine in the ditch ,,, gone , nuthin but sawdust 
Got the Ef 2Fiddy back together today , should be on the road this coming week


----------



## MustangMike

Needed every inch of it!!!

Got a package in the mail today with my 28" RSLH in it! Put my new 28" Light bar on 044 #2 and the new 661 R dogs I got and went out and cut an Oak Tree this afternoon.

This morning I delivered 1/2 cord to one person and another 1/2 cord to my daughter, which finished up that large pile I had cut and split, which totaled 10 generous cords. When I got home the mail came, and the chains were in the mail, so I went right out and cut some more.

This tall Red Oak will be for next year. It had holes from a woodpecker going after some carpenter ants in it, and I did not know how bad it was, so I was glad to have a bar that went all the way across it. Turns out the bottom end was mostly solid, but I left the hinge a little thick anyway, just to make sure. It fell right on the money.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Needed every inch of it!!!
> 
> Got a package in the mail today with my 28" RSLH in it! Put my new 28" Light bar on 044 #2 and the new 661 R dogs I got and went out and cut an Oak Tree this afternoon.
> 
> This morning I delivered 1/2 cord to one person and another 1/2 cord to my daughter, which finished up that large pile I had cut and split, which totaled 10 generous cords. When I got home the mail came, and the chains were in the mail, so I went right out and cut some more.
> 
> This tall Red Oak will be for next year. It had holes from a woodpecker going after some carpenter ants in it, and I did not know how bad it was, so I was glad to have a bar that went all the way across it. Turns out the bottom end was mostly solid, but I left the hinge a little thick anyway, just to make sure. It fell right on the money.
> 
> Enjoy the pics.


Excellent.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

My darling wife was dropping off some household waste at the county's collection point (the incinerator) when she saw a couple guys haul in a trailer loaded with beautiful ash rounds. She got to talking with them & found that they were just trying to find some place that would take the wood. Say no more!

I met them at a local McDonald's & we drove to our place where we unloaded their trailer.

All in all, there were over a dozen rounds of nice solid ash, about 24" diameter x 19" long.

Time to start splitting.....


----------



## Eagleknight

Not firewood, but I was looking for more pallets to stack on and willing to pay. When I check with a local place he pointed me to these and said take them. He couldn't get rid of them because of dimensions. Kind of weird size, but already built a big bin for chunks. There were still plenty if I wanted more. These thing are heavy!


----------



## JustJeff

Cut down 4 trees this morning. One decent sized ash about 16-18", 2 dead poplars and a beech. One of the poplars was a real widow maker. Had a mean bend about 15' up and was rotted out hollow. Then it hung up on another tree and we had to rope it and pull down with a tractor. The more I cut, the more I learn and realize just how dangerous it can be. Took a small piece off the hard hat while I was was cutting the wedge. Always wear the ppe. Be safe fellow scroungers!


----------



## Philbert

Eagleknight said:


> These thing are heavy!


Heavy' is good (unless they are wet). 

The $ value of odd size pallets drops quickly on the used pallet market. Good score!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

CrufflerJJ said:


> My darling wife was dropping off some household waste at the county's collection point (the incinerator) when she saw a couple guys haul in a trailer loaded with beautiful ash rounds. She got to talking with them & found that they were just trying to find some place that would take the wood. Say no more!
> 
> I met them at a local McDonald's & we drove to our place where we unloaded their trailer.
> 
> All in all, there were over a dozen rounds of nice solid ash, about 24" diameter x 19" long.
> 
> Time to start splitting.....




Talk about "the good wife" ... Nice score!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I was over at my dads property in Garrison today, Dropped a couple dead standing ash and hauled the bed of my company truck, plus the dump trailer and Richie Onorati truck full of wood. Got back to my place and split split split. Richie is now a believer in FISKARS!!!! We're probably headed back next Saturday if you want to play along. Im soooo busy Managing the Service department that it totally slipped my mind to invite you today until I was telling pops everything we did today and he asked why I didn't invite you to play. So next Saturday is 80% right now. My wife is good with it, Richie is good with it, just trying to get Kent onboard too. Ohh and speaking of Kent, HE LOVES that 041 you gave him, he and I have been doing a bit at his place. Speaking of his place, he wants a bunch of trees dropped over there, and the old widow across the street has 10 acres of woods that she gave us permission to manage, clean the dead standing, and there are some big trees were going to need big saws to process.


All my other firewood fellas, work has been SUPER hectic lately, Got a giant promotion with a Giant raise. Went from turning wrenches to managing the whole department, have @40 people under me and its been some learning curve. Lucky for me the GM of the place treats me like a nephew and the owner too. They believe in me and love my positive attitude and quick thinking/problem solving. Can't wait to turn the ship around so I can relax a little, right now Im cutting the dead weight and adding strong personnel to build a winning team. Enough months in the red had them take a chance on me and two months in Im already made good changes to diminish there losses and still trying to make profit. Lucky for me, they are patient and allowing me the ability to make changes and standing behind me. Giving me the freedom to spend the money to get talent and never second guessing me. How have all you guys been??? I miss you boys, just too busy to be on here as much as I used too.


----------



## dancan

No scrounged wood for me this weekend 
I've got to whittle down the sellin wood pile a bit more yet .
I ran the Japa this afternoon , had to make a cord of 12" for a customer .
I've got to get the conveyor sorted and hooked up soon . 







The Japa will come in handy for the scrounging wood , Jerry and I have a couple cord of 4" to 6" spruce poles that we cut this spring just stacked and waiting


----------



## dancan

Big changes for you there Matt , sure sounds like a good change


----------



## svk

Good for you @MechanicMatt, hope you can keep in touch with all of us still!


----------



## nmcqueen469

Snagged two walnuts and an ash from a friend. They were along the road and the power company dropped them. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Managed to get myself into a pretty good scrounge at a relatives house today. A great big blow over White Oak. Worked all day on it, and didn't get it finished. Probably gonna have to wait til next weekend to polish it off. Was able to let the big-bore Makita eat today. She don't see a lot of service around here, but when her number is called, she shines.

So seriously though........What the heck are these sore muscles that I haven't used since last year. Owwww....


----------



## SteveSS

Sorry for the huge pics. I'm still trying to fumble my way around Linux and haven't figured out how to resize my pics yet. I'll work on it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Makita is looking good!


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 449794
> View attachment 449795
> View attachment 449797
> View attachment 449798
> View attachment 449799
> View attachment 449800
> View attachment 449801
> View attachment 449802
> View attachment 449803
> 
> 
> Managed to get myself into a pretty good scrounge at a relatives house today. A great big blow over White Oak. Worked all day on it, and didn't get it finished. Probably gonna have to wait til next weekend to polish it off. Was able to let the big-bore Makita eat today. She don't see a lot of service around here, but when her number is called, she shines.
> 
> So seriously though........What the heck are these sore muscles that I haven't used since last year. Owwww....


Damn...what a tree. Two thumbs up my man. That's some wood there.


----------



## USMC615

What type tree is that Steve?


----------



## USMC615

USMC615 said:


> What type tree is that Steve?


...my bad, I see now, white oak. One helluva tree. Lots of wood there. For some reason when I first saw your post, there was no wording, just the pics of the tree.


----------



## Axfarmer

It was a good week of scrounging for me, 3 trailer loads of oak, I got a firewood trailer from a scrapper and my neighbor gave me an old cider press for free!


----------



## USMC615

Axfarmer said:


> It was a good week of scrounging for me, 3 trailer loads of oak, I got a firewood trailer from a scrapper and my neighbor gave me an old cider press for free!


Good week indeed...


----------



## zogger

Axfarmer said:


> It was a good week of scrounging for me, 3 trailer loads of oak, I got a firewood trailer from a scrapper and my neighbor gave me an old cider press for free!



That trailer is slick!


----------



## wudpirat

The temp hit 40 degF Sat. nite, house was getting cold. fired up the Ol' Smoke Dragon. Burned a pile junk Pine, got the house toastie warm. Preview of things to come.
With the new door gaskets, it acted like a different stove, Almost like it was when new.
When I went down into the basement to lite the beast, I noticed the floor was wet.
Located the leak. $565 later I had a new hot water heater. #1 Son and his buddy had the new heater installed in a couple hours, left the mess for me to clean up.
I did help with the plumbing, I can make solder run up hill.
I did get 14 years out of a 12 year heater. If I get that long out of the new heater, I won't be worying about replacing it.
Burned a couple wheelbarrow load of uglies. making room for the good stuff. I was gonna drop a small dead Maple. but the best laid plans.
CUL. FREDM


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm on the disabled list for a short bit , I was fishing out some small logs from the sellin logpile and had a 18"x8' hardmaple come down on the tip of my middle finger smashing on another , sparing the gore it got the tip mushed real good and got the tendon/nerve at the tip , after a trip to emerge and a consult with the doc , the best option for me was to shorten it up by 1 knuckle so the job was done .
Lesson is don't get the woodpile stacked so high and pay attention , I was concerned with logs rolling on me , not thinking about other situations .
It hurt less than I thot , the hand freezing hurt more LOL
I told the kids I was gonna glue a hotdog on the tip and dare kids to pull my finger for Halloween , the wife didn't think it was funny .
I'll be back to scrounging in a week or so , no worse than a broken rib , trigger finger works fine .


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Well , I'm on the disabled list for a short bit , I was fishing out some small logs from the sellin logpile and had a 18"x8' hardmaple come down on the tip of my middle finger smashing on another , sparing the gore it got the tip mushed real good and got the tendon/nerve at the tip , after a trip to emerge and a consult with the doc , the best option for me was to shorten it up by 1 knuckle so the job was done .
> Lesson is don't get the woodpile stacked so high and pay attention , I was concerned with logs rolling on me , not thinking about other situations .
> It hurt less than I thot , the hand freezing hurt more LOL
> I told the kids I was gonna glue a hotdog on the tip and dare kids to pull my finger for Halloween , the wife didn't think it was funny .
> I'll be back to scrounging in a week or so , no worse than a broken rib , trigger finger works fine .



Oh that sucks, ouch, eek! You seem like a tough guy, but you heal fast though...

I do agree though, make lemonade, that finger pull trick with a hotdog and fake blood, a ketchup packet maybe, freekin hilarious, go for it!


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> 200 ash logs are now 1800 rounds 16" long and ready to be split.
> 180 poplar logs are now 720 rounds 36" long and ready to split if I ever get time to work on my new splitter. Logs are 1 1/2 years old, starting to go punky fast.
> 4 gallons of mixed fuel , almost 2 gallons of bar oil, Stihl 660 and 440, sharpened chains maybe 6 times each, 3 gal of diesel in tractor.
> About 15 hours of loading, marking, cutting, pushing into piles, sharpening chains and fueling.
> Anyone wanna guess at the splitting hours that I'm going to be doing?
> 
> PS, my back is killing me.
> View attachment 447225
> View attachment 447227
> View attachment 447228
> View attachment 447229


Where do you buy your Ash logs from?
I've been looking for a log supplier around here, but they simply want too high of a price for me to make it feasible to buy loads. 
I think it's up to $1500 a tandem(7-8 cords) load now.
But I keep looking.


----------



## Marine5068

SteveSS said:


> Sorry for the huge pics. I'm still trying to fumble my way around Linux and haven't figured out how to resize my pics yet. I'll work on it.



Just use Microsoft Windows Office like I do.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Well , I'm on the disabled list for a short bit , I was fishing out some small logs from the sellin logpile and had a 18"x8' hardmaple come down on the tip of my middle finger smashing on another , sparing the gore it got the tip mushed real good and got the tendon/nerve at the tip , after a trip to emerge and a consult with the doc , the best option for me was to shorten it up by 1 knuckle so the job was done .
> Lesson is don't get the woodpile stacked so high and pay attention , I was concerned with logs rolling on me , not thinking about other situations .
> It hurt less than I thot , the hand freezing hurt more LOL
> I told the kids I was gonna glue a hotdog on the tip and dare kids to pull my finger for Halloween , the wife didn't think it was funny .
> I'll be back to scrounging in a week or so , no worse than a broken rib , trigger finger works fine .



OMG. Sounds horrific and traumatizing to me. You a tough one, but please be careful in future, we like you and want you around on here for a while.


----------



## dancan

zogger said:


> Oh that sucks, ouch, eek! You seem like a tough guy, but you heal fast though...
> 
> I do agree though, make lemonade, that finger pull trick with a hotdog and fake blood, a ketchup packet maybe, freekin hilarious, go for it!



Zogg , while I was waiting for xrays (I always seem to get bumped to the front of the line LOL) I was listening to a Doc talk to an older couple , my guess was somewhere between 70's to 80's , the lady had fallen , the Doc commended the old fella for looking after his wife over the last few years but was doing his best to keep the conversation in good light while explaining that her frailty , Parkinsons and the onset of Dementia was getting to be passed the husbands physical ability to look after her and it was time to turn to get help .
I aint got and never had it that bad , I looked at a younger lady that was wheelchair bound and she was smiling as she passed me by , I've seen many hypochondriacs plug up the system thinking that there is something truly wrong with them , everytime I've been in so far I get to the head of the line and get well looked after so like I said , I aint got it bad at all , besides , it's only a flesh wound and it'll grow back right ?


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, I know it was some time ago (early 1990s) but I used to get truck loads of hardwood logs delivered for $250. They said it was 5 cord, but it was usually 6-7.

I really appreciated 044 #1 when I got it, replacing a Homelite 330. However, cutting in the log pile I soon replaced the 24" bar with a 20" bar, less collateral damage. That is really the only saw I used for the next 18 yrs.

Dan, my fingers hurt just thinking about you, and as I write this, my trigger finger on the left hand still has black under the finger nail, thankfully I was wearing gloves when I pinched it and got it out fast. Be careful out there everyone, we enjoy this, but it can be dangerous.

One time I was using the chainsaw for hours, then I put it down and picked up a hand saw to cut a small branch. Next thing you know the saw jumped and blood is coming out of my left hand. I had let my guard down because the chainsaw was so much more dangerous. No gloves or anything! Don't do that! I still have a little scar to remind me of that one.

Heal fast there Dan.


----------



## dancan

Marine5068 said:


> OMG. Sounds horrific and traumatizing to me. You a tough one, but please be careful in future, we like you and want you around on here for a while.



I was home by 7pm all stitched up the Doc used dissolving stitches , I told her that I was happy with that , I wouldn't need a magnifying glass to pull the stitches out , she laughed .
She said she couldn't believe how fast and good I was with the decision , I told her that I knew a few people that have had hand things reattached and were never really happy plus I wanted the fastest recovery time because winter's coming and don't have time to baby a spare finger .
I was at work all day and only bumped it twice LOL
The wife wouldn't let me mow the lawn after supper


----------



## dancan

The wife did ask me how I drove home if one hand was holding the finger to keep it from bleeding as she was driving me to emerge catching every red light LOL


----------



## cantoo

Marine5068 said:


> Where do you buy your Ash logs from?
> I've been looking for a log supplier around here, but they simply want too high of a price for me to make it feasible to buy loads.
> I think it's up to $1500 a tandem(7-8 cords) load now.
> But I keep looking.


I cut the log myself in the bush behind where I live. The land owner is a huge cash cropper and I get all the wood I want in exchange for keeping the bush lines and fence lines in check. That keeps me busy when the crops are off, when they are growing I cut inside the edge of the bush. Been removing ash and poplar.
I was just in Madoc on Saturday, we went on a bike trip to go to the Plowing match. Left Wingham, went north east thru Algonquin Park then down to the plowing match and came home on 7. Lots of trees around that way but prices for logs are creeping up. Then again I know I couldn't make mush money if I was selling logs either. Ash logs here are $300 for about 3 bush cord but good luck finding any.


----------



## mainewoods

Maybe you should try a less hazardous line of work, like bomb disposal!lol


----------



## dancan

Nah Clint , I'm colour blind to certain shades LOL


----------



## JustJeff

I had said I was done scrounging for the year but the county cut a Manitoba maple within sight of my house. So I had to scoop a truck load. Probably another load or two there.....but I don't need it...right?


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 450277
> I had said I was done scrounging for the year but the county cut a Manitoba maple within sight of my house. So I had to scoop a truck load. Probably another load or two there.....but I don't need it...right?



There's a doggie in that maple heart!


----------



## JustJeff

zogger said:


> There's a doggie in that maple heart!


Quite fitting as this tree has likely been watered by many dogs. Lol.


----------



## svk

My friend had a tree service take down some big willows in his yard last year. He paid them for the work they did to that point but they never came back to take the stumps. 

We knocked down the shorter stump today and got it quartered into pieces that can be lifted onto a splitter. Some quality noodling time with the 2186. I was really surprised how it kept the revs up with the 28" bar but again willow isn't the hardest wood.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Well , I'm on the disabled list for a short bit , I was fishing out some small logs from the sellin logpile and had a 18"x8' hardmaple come down on the tip of my middle finger smashing on another , sparing the gore it got the tip mushed real good and got the tendon/nerve at the tip , after a trip to emerge and a consult with the doc , the best option for me was to shorten it up by 1 knuckle so the job was done .
> Lesson is don't get the woodpile stacked so high and pay attention , I was concerned with logs rolling on me , not thinking about other situations .
> It hurt less than I thot , the hand freezing hurt more LOL
> I told the kids I was gonna glue a hotdog on the tip and dare kids to pull my finger for Halloween , the wife didn't think it was funny .
> I'll be back to scrounging in a week or so , no worse than a broken rib , trigger finger works fine .



Sorry for your luck Dan. Hang in there, sounds like you are adjusting accordingly.

So they amputated the distal phalange/your finger tip in the ER? Damn. 




svk said:


> My friend had a tree service take down some big willows in his yard last year. He paid them for the work they did to that point but they never came back to take the stumps.
> 
> We knocked down the shorter stump today and got it quartered into pieces that can be lifted onto a splitter. Some quality noodling time with the 2186. I was really surprised how it kept the revs up with the 28" bar but again willow isn't the hardest wood.
> View attachment 450314
> View attachment 450315
> View attachment 450316
> View attachment 450317
> View attachment 450319
> View attachment 450320



Looks like the 2186 found its sweet spot!!!

Boy that bar looks sexy on there. That bar would of looked good one of my 7900's. lol


----------



## Ryan Groat

Whats the opinions of a 372 for a firewood saw? I have a 555 right now and am looking to unload a few of my older saws for the 372 as a back up saw for my 555. But who knows from what I hear maybe the 555 will be the back up saw.


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, hard to beat a 70 cc saw as an all around saw, the 555 may become your limbing saw.

Nothing like soft wood to make your saw feel like an animal! When using the 362, the difference between Silver Maple and Sugar Maple is mind blowing!


----------



## svk

Ryan Groat said:


> Whats the opinions of a 372 for a firewood saw? I have a 555 right now and am looking to unload a few of my older saws for the 372 as a back up saw for my 555. But who knows from what I hear maybe the 555 will be the back up saw.


I haven't run a 555 but on paper you are adding a pound and a half of weight but picking up a whole horsepower which will definitely make you smile. You can run the same chains but will go to a large mount bar so you can run much longer bars if you choose.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> Whats the opinions of a 372 for a firewood saw? I have a 555 right now and am looking to unload a few of my older saws for the 372 as a back up saw for my 555. But who knows from what I hear maybe the 555 will be the back up saw.


I recently picked up a used 365 x torq and I am very impressed with the power and handling of this saw. A little heavy for limbing in my opinion but I can really lean on it in the wood. Huge difference from any 50cc saw I have ever run. I can imagine the 372 would be even better, same saw with half a horse more.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , I'm on the disabled list for a short bit , I was fishing out some small logs from the sellin logpile and had a 18"x8' hardmaple come down on the tip of my middle finger smashing on another , sparing the gore it got the tip mushed real good and got the tendon/nerve at the tip , after a trip to emerge and a consult with the doc , the best option for me was to shorten it up by 1 knuckle so the job was done .
> Lesson is don't get the woodpile stacked so high and pay attention , I was concerned with logs rolling on me , not thinking about other situations .
> It hurt less than I thot , the hand freezing hurt more LOL
> I told the kids I was gonna glue a hotdog on the tip and dare kids to pull my finger for Halloween , the wife didn't think it was funny .
> I'll be back to scrounging in a week or so , no worse than a broken rib , trigger finger works fine .


Man sorry to hear. I had somehow missed this post the other day. Speedy recovery.


----------



## nomad_archer

I just order a otc compression tester. I feel like I may be able to pretend to be a small engine mechanic on the off days when no one is looking. Really I got it because it is a great way to quickly assess the health of a small engine when buying used. With the boat shopping I am doing, I really want to be able to test the compression between cylinders as that will give me a good idea of the health of the motor which is the big ticket item with a boat. Plus I am curious what my used saws are at. I am kind of excited for the new tool to show up.


----------



## nomad_archer

Last week I had a curbside, no saw, no sweat scrounge of oak from the tree service. I need to just cut the limbs in half and a little splitting this weekend.


----------



## Full Chisel

Scored a decent little scrounge of pin oak the other day, got it all split up and ready to stack. This is the first load in the new (to me) truck.


----------



## JustJeff

That's a sharp truck!


----------



## Full Chisel

Wood Nazi said:


> That's a sharp truck!



Thanks, I really like it so far. That isn't the biggest load ever but it was some wet and heavy wood. I could barely tell it was there and after several trips with rounds and then splits in the bed I was only getting 1mpg less(17mpg) on average. Gotta love a 3/4 ton diesel...


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> Sorry for your luck Dan. Hang in there, sounds like you are adjusting accordingly.
> 
> So they amputated the distal phalange/your finger tip in the ER? Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 2186 found its sweet spot!!!
> 
> Boy that bar looks sexy on there. That bar would of looked good one of my 7900's. lol



Yup benp , right there on the spot , giterdone LOL
She told me again today that she's never had anyone at the er make a decision that fast .
The Doc was a real looker LOL Saw her today , all looks like it should , sez I can mow the lawn if I can take it 
I can't find a glove that fits , my brother sez to whittle a carrot a little bigger than the bandage ant it should fit LOL
Because of weather and lack of a good glove , polly no wood this weekend 
I did get a call yesterday from a carpenter to see if I wanted end cuts , I told him be a couple of weeks before I'm ready because I'd have to build some way to store it out of pallets .
Clint , I'd cut the red wire ...... LOL


----------



## mainewoods

One thing for sure, you may not think you need the wood now, but 9 times out of 10 you don't regret it, later! Anticipating any given winters worth of firewood is by no means an exact science, to say the least. Good job picking those loads up while the picking was good fellers!


----------



## mainewoods

Get yourself one of those aluminum finger splints,Dan. It will protect the tender digit and fill out the rest of your glove very nicely. Kept me goin' a few times when I busted a finger in the woods.The kind that are foam padded and bend up over the finger in a U shape.


----------



## Full Chisel

Sorry to hear of your mishap, Dan. Gotta watch them digits when your around heavy chit!

Got another lead on some red oak, gonna check it out tomorrow. The wood gods have been good to me so far...


----------



## SteveSS

Beauty of a truck!


----------



## mainewoods

A choppers mitt on your bad hand helps a lot too.


----------



## dancan

I didn't want to pass on the framing ends but I'm not ready for them


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> A choppers mitt on your bad hand helps a lot too.



I was thinking about that , I have some welding to get done .


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> I did get a call yesterday from a carpenter to see if I wanted end cuts


Wait a minute, I'm confused - are you talking about firewood or fingers?


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused - are you talking about firewood or fingers?



I owe you a beer , that's funny schitt right there LOL


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 450531



No trigger finger Clint , but I know what you mean , I have a pair of chainsaw ones


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/d...el/1106498403?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

It's coming soon , be prepared .

I like those Clint , mine are uninsulated .


----------



## mainewoods

I used to wear the uninsulated ones with the wool slide in inserts. You can wear them either way, which was quite handy. Good protection for an injured digit. But you knew that......lol


----------



## MustangMike

I've got a set of those Lobster Gloves for cold weather biking, got to be able to operate those shifters!


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> I owe you a beer , that's funny schitt right there LOL


Yeah, I might not have posted that so soon with some guys but you sure have a good attitude about it. Not much else you can do about it now, so might as well have a few laughs.

To show I don't come here just for humor (or humour, eh!) at Dancan's expense I picked this up last night. At least 2 more loads like it waitin' on me this week.


----------



## Full Chisel

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I might not have posted that so soon with some guys but you sure have a good attitude about it. Not much else you can do about it now, so might as well have a few laughs.
> 
> To show I don't come here just for humor (or humour, eh!) at Dancan's expense I picked this up last night. At least 2 more loads like it waitin' on me this week.View attachment 450558



Nice load there, is that white oak?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dan, a couple years ago I had a mishap at work. My pinky on my left hand was dangling limp to the side. Just dangling there, this happened on a Thursday. Opening day of Deer season was that Saturday. So after the Doc's did there thing I stopped at Gander Mt to see what was available. I ended up getting the hand warmers that QB's wear in Blaze Orange. It was the only thing I could "kinda" get my hand in. It kept my hand warm, I shot a deer that Saturday, Uncle Mike and my pops watched me gut it one handed, but they were kind enough to drag her out for me. Only deer I've ever hit with my '06 that ran, ALL other just dropped. Just a option out there if it gets cold on you and gloves are irritating it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Full Chisel said:


> Nice load there, is that white oak?


It's not oak, but I'm not sure what it is to be honest. Guy I got it from called it a swamp cherry and the leaves could have fooled me into believing it was a cherry of some variety from a distance. The wood may be a little more red than it appears in the pictures. It's medium hardness for cutting and much heavier than the pine I've been getting from him. The base of the tree was rotted and was probably close to 30"diameter. When I go back I'll have to get some leaves and take a closer look - I was in a bit of a hurry on Monday night and it was getting towards dark, but I don't like to turn down free wood because I may not get the call the next time.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I might not have posted that so soon with some guys but you sure have a good attitude about it. Not much else you can do about it now, so might as well have a few laughs.
> 
> To show I don't come here just for humor (or humour, eh!) at Dancan's expense I picked this up last night. At least 2 more loads like it waitin' on me this week.View attachment 450558


Bark looks like silver maple to me.


----------



## Full Chisel

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Bark looks like silver maple to me.



That was my second guess.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Well I picked up the 372xp tonight. Ran it for 10 minutes or so before I bought all was good. 140psi cold. Got home and it would not run for now then 3 seconds before dying. Was I hot, after I settled down I calmly checked things over. The end of the impulse cracked and was off. New impulse line and everything was ok. Hopefully tomorrow I can use it with the new chains I picked up on the way home.


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Man sorry to hear. I had somehow missed this post the other day. Speedy recovery.


I missed it too, Sorry about the mishap, glad it wasn't worse. 

Smashed the tip of my ring finger between a pallet jack handle and a cement filled steel post. Same result. The healing hurt worse than the injury. It was very sensitive to cold for many years after, still is more sensitive than the rest to some degree. Get some good warm gloves / mittens. Thawing out is always so painful


----------



## Coro cutter

Hello fellow scroungers had a nice redwood today approximately 60years old unfortunately was dieing had to come down I got all the big wood the homeowner got the twigs I managed to get abit of a load on my trailer and some on the hilux. 
What is stacked on the pallets is one trailer load and a few pieces on the truck. 
Had a 066 660 661 251 034 for the job today
My friend had his huskys


----------



## Ryan Groat

Coro cutter said:


> Hello fellow scroungers had a nice redwood today approximately 60years old unfortunately was dieing had to come down I got all the big wood the homeowner got the twigs I managed to get abit of a load on my trailer and some on the hilux.
> What is stacked on the pallets is one trailer load and a few pieces on the truck.
> Had a 066 660 661 251 034 for the job today
> My friend had his huskys
> 
> View attachment 450629
> View attachment 450630
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450634
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450635
> View attachment 450628


Man that is some gorgeous wood


----------



## Coro cutter

Last week dropped a few pines here is one of them unfortunately I must have only taken 1 photo but will be going back to buck them and tow the down the mountain (very small)
I'm unsure as to how tall this tree was but I'm standing on a fairly good size hill looking down


----------



## Eagleknight

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I might not have posted that so soon with some guys but you sure have a good attitude about it. Not much else you can do about it now, so might as well have a few laughs.
> 
> To show I don't come here just for humor (or humour, eh!) at Dancan's expense I picked this up last night. At least 2 more loads like it waitin' on me this week.View attachment 450558


I say silvdr maple also 


MuskokaSplitter said:


> Bark looks like silver maple to me.


----------



## svk

Coro cutter said:


> Hello fellow scroungers had a nice redwood today approximately 60years old unfortunately was dieing had to come down I got all the big wood the homeowner got the twigs I managed to get abit of a load on my trailer and some on the hilux.
> What is stacked on the pallets is one trailer load and a few pieces on the truck.
> Had a 066 660 661 251 034 for the job today
> My friend had his huskys
> 
> View attachment 450629
> View attachment 450630
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450634
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450635
> View attachment 450628


Beautiful stuff for sure. I don't know that I have ever seen redwood cut into firewood before.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got the 372xp back in business at lunch. Noodled up a black walnut log I had.


----------



## Ryan Groat




----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Beautiful stuff for sure. I don't know that I have ever seen redwood cut into firewood before.



Check the location, I think this is different that what you may think it is. Beautiful wood though.


----------



## svk

Ryan Groat said:


> View attachment 450684


Love the high top Husky air filters. Wish my Johnny had that.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Check the location, I think this is different that what you may think it is. Beautiful wood though.


I noticed that before.


----------



## doeber21

How far will you go for free wood?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

doeber21 said:


> How far will you go for free wood?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Who are you addressing?


----------



## doeber21

svk said:


> Who are you addressing?


All that scrounge firewood. Called about an add on Craig's list last week and got in touch with a tree service. He said he'd just let me know when and where he had wood for me. I'm just wondering from those that scrounge, how far they will drive for free wood. This is something different I'm trying. I normally cut right around my place but figured if I could find good wood for free. I could help them and me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I personally move stuff about 40 miles from my hunting cabin to my main cabin where most of my wood is consumed via boiler and fireplace. Granted 99 percent of the trips are made with another purpose making the wood delivery cost zero except for the difference in mileage from running from unloaded to loaded.

You have to determine if there is a value on your time ie could you be working at $XX per hour instead and the actual cost of fuel and a small amount of depreciation on your vehicle. I would happily drive an hour to get good wood knowing that my truck and trailer can haul 1.25 cords. Don't need many trips like that to put up a season of wood. Or if I had to haul alot I would borrow my buddy's dump trailer and haul a couple of cords at a time.


----------



## Eagleknight

I try and stay within 20 to 30 mins of my house. I have plenty of wood currently so not jumping on everything that pops up. I haven't scrounged any all summer because I had so many loads during the winter I just dumped in big pile. Probably depends on how bad you need wood.


----------



## Coro cutter

MustangMike said:


> Check the location, I think this is different that what you may think it is. Beautiful wood though.



Hey mike are you asking me my location I'm in New Zealand 
Svk reason for it cut into firewood is all the heart wood is dead and no good for milling 
I'm 99% sure it's redwood


----------



## Coro cutter

Personally I would travel no more than 30 kilometers otherwise it becomes to expensive.
I usually carry about 3.2cm3 of split wood on trailer. And about 1.5 cm3 on truck but I am thinking of putting some high sides (cage) on the truck
But if it's a nice tree macrocarpa or some good gum then I may make a exemption for personal firewood


----------



## JustJeff

doeber21 said:


> How far will you go for free wood?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'll go about 20 minutes or so for a pickup truck load. Double that if There's enough to fill the trailer too and it's good hard wood. 
Started my season off cutting tree tops, hard maple and ash, super wood. About 50+ minutes away but could haul 4 face cord worth. Gotta figure how much it's worth to you. Personally I'd like to haul hard maple from across the street but it doesn't usually go like that. Haha. 
Start scanning fence lines and tree lines near your house for dead standing, then knock on doors and offer to "clean up that mess" or "remove that accident waiting to happen"
Happy scrounging!


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> View attachment 450684


Nice! That a 24" bar?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Wood Nazi said:


> Nice! That a 24" bar?


Yes it is.


----------



## Full Chisel

Ryan Groat said:


> Yes it is.



Got the same setup on mine...a 24" power match with Stihl RS. Really like it so far.


----------



## dancan

I found a white knit glove that fit , the guys at the shop said I reminded them of MJ , I put the second one on and they told me to get a white hardhat , said I could be the Chinese safety guy ,,, no respect I tell you .


----------



## dancan

I had one of my customers stop in today , Lou is about 70 , still does landscaping and snow removal in the winter .
He saw the bandaged finger and asked , after I told him he stuck left index finger out and pointed to what looked like a scar , he said if he had known and could go back 30 years he'd do exactly as I did , it's never worked right and the cold is his biggest enemy .
I'd drive about an hour for a cord or more of hardwood as long as I can include it in with another chore along the way .


----------



## stihly dan

Started on the big scrounge that I've been keeping in my back pocket for a year now yesterday. Little brother came with me because he had no dry wood for this year. There was a pile of 3 to 5 inch pecker poles cut down and stacked to the side that was nice and dry, plus some standing dead hemlock pecker poles. I brought the saw buck for him to cut and load the truck while I cut down a red and white oak. We left with a full truck of dry wood for him and both oaks cut up on the ground waiting to be removed tomorrow. We beat the monsoon by a 1/2 hr. I plan on being at this place until the snow flies. No pics this time, but they will come.


----------



## audible fart

I don't post nearly as much as i used to, but just wanted to say i really enjoy everybody's scrounge pics. It can be a real motivator. Especially like the pics of of people's truck&trailers loaded up. I don't have limitless storage room on my property,&at the moment i'm at capacity. But here's a scrounge file photo from a while back.



Recently bought a 96 chevy 2500&installed air shocks, so maybe in the coming months i'll have some hardcore inaugural scrounge pics with it.


----------



## stihly dan

To much rain today to scrounge tonight so I sharpened the chain and cleaned up the 362. Little brothers Makita 5100 was giving him issues yesterday so I thought it was time to finally put a new bar on my Makita 6401 and give it a workout. I have had issues with the bar set up for 2 years. Chain came off and ruined the new bar and apparently the old bar had issues too. Well of course the bar I bought today did not fit, even though it says so on the package (Oregon). I'll take the hated 038 mag II with 25 inch bar for the stumps and some long needed run time. While sharpening the chains I put down my stihl file next to the husky file. Well damn if the husky 3/8 file is 5.5 mm and the stihl is 5.2 mm. I never liked that stupid husky square thingy and file, never seemed to sharpen the chains and was a pain in the ass to use. This may have been the issue the whole time. Do different brands of chain use a different size file?


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> Do different brands of chain use a different size file?


Yes.

Sometimes.

Oregon recommends 7/32 diameter files for 3/8 pitch chain, and STIHL recommends 11/64.

Even different types of the same brand and pitch can take different size files.

Sometimes.

Keeps things interesting.

Philbert

_P.S. that 'stupid husky square thingy' does not work with all chains either._


----------



## JustJeff

Full Chisel said:


> Got the same setup on mine...a 24" power match with Stihl RS. Really like it so far.


Got an 18 on my 365 and its an animal with it but have to cut from both side sometimes. So I'm thinking 24". 
But I'm done scrounging. Got more than 24 facecord here and I burned 8 last winter! I've been scrounging so hard this year, it's hard to stop. Been driving past that soft maple the county cut across the road...I don't need it....its soft maple.....but it's free! Lol. 
So I think the longer bar can wait.


----------



## JustJeff

The scrounge goes on and on.


----------



## H-Ranch

Full Chisel said:


> Nice load there, is that white oak?





MuskokaSplitter said:


> Bark looks like silver maple to me.





Eagleknight said:


> I say silvdr maple also


I knew it was not oak or maple because I did get to see the brush pile, but the photos of the bark in the back of my truck had me wondering what it really was - sure could pass as white oak or silver maple by that alone. The previous owner of the wood was partly right - it looks like cherry. By my tree ID book I'd say black cherry, but could be some mixed or other close variety. So it will go in the fireplace wood pile.


----------



## MechanicMatt

doeber21 said:


> All that scrounge firewood. Called about an add on Craig's list last week and got in touch with a tree service. He said he'd just let me know when and where he had wood for me. I'm just wondering from those that scrounge, how far they will drive for free wood. This is something different I'm trying. I normally cut right around my place but figured if I could find good wood for free. I could help them and me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 
If its just the truck, 30 min. If Im able to drag the dump trailer and get a truck and trailer worth of wood, 1hr. I was going to go back to my pops property to grab more wood this weekend but all this damn RAIN! arghhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

doeber21 said:


> All that scrounge firewood. Called about an add on Craig's list last week and got in touch with a tree service. He said he'd just let me know when and where he had wood for me. I'm just wondering from those that scrounge, how far they will drive for free wood. This is something different I'm trying. I normally cut right around my place but figured if I could find good wood for free. I could help them and me.


My scrounges are usually only 1-2 miles out of my way - I arrange to pick up wood on my 40 mile commute from work. I have a few different routes I can take so I'll find something that is close. I'm often driving the truck anyway so there's little time or cost to make a brief detour. Don't always get premium quality that way so have to make up for it in volume and cost (free). The cherry and pine I've been getting lately is from a local guy I know about 4 miles away.


----------



## MustangMike

That definitely looks like Cherry.


----------



## benp

Coro cutter said:


> Hello fellow scroungers had a nice redwood today approximately 60years old unfortunately was dieing had to come down I got all the big wood the homeowner got the twigs I managed to get abit of a load on my trailer and some on the hilux.
> What is stacked on the pallets is one trailer load and a few pieces on the truck.
> Had a 066 660 661 251 034 for the job today
> My friend had his huskys
> 
> View attachment 450629
> View attachment 450630
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450634
> View attachment 450631
> View attachment 450635
> View attachment 450628



That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As mentioned, gorgeous wood!!!!

Too bad it's no good for milling. I saw that and was thinking all kinds of non firewood possibilities.



svk said:


> Love the high top Husky air filters. Wish my Johnny had that.



I agree! Wish the Dolmars had similar asthetics but oh well.


----------



## nomad_archer

I will drive 45min or so for a good scrounge. The CL scrounge has been very slow this year I hardly ran my saws. But I have a solid 2/3 of the wood for next year and I am 1/4-1/3 of the way done scrounging that last 1/3 for next year. These estimates are based on last years usage which was really high. I would like to get a few more scrounges but I will be emptying the saws and running them dry sometime soon. Also planning on splitting and stacking my remaining wood in the back and running the splitter dry this weekend because I cant remember if I was feeding it pure gas or not last time. I am pretty sure it was pure gas with stabilizer but I cant remember. So I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## DFK

Wood Nazi:
Good looking Corn Field.
Down here, in North Alabama, the "Late Corn" and the Soybeans have all been picked.
The Cotton is the only thing left in the fields and most of it is ready to be picked.
The Winter Wheat will be planted in another month or so.

David


----------



## nomad_archer

Well there are a few scrounges that came up on cl but it is silver maple and at 45-50 minute max limit for me so I will pass. I have enough now that I am just looking a little closer to home. In addition it is getting dark really early so if I traveled 45 minutes, it doesnt leave much time after work to process a scrounge. 

My compression tester came today. I tried it on the 365 xt. It had a 160psi cold compression. I the instructions said get to operating temp but I dont know how much difference there would be between a hot vrs cold reading. I may try it one day but I really wanted to try out the new toy errrrrrr I mean tool.

Ok so I tested the compression on all of the saws. Since I couldnt help myself

365 xt - 160 psi
MS271 - 150 psi
CS400 - 145 psi

All the saws are happy and healthy. Which is great. This compression tester is a fun little tool that is invaluable when you need it but I think it is going to collect a lot of dust.


----------



## mainewoods

I pull the plugs and take readings on my saws regularly. Any drop in compression and I like to be aware of it. It only takes a minute and it's cheap insurance against any possible issues developing. Just a thought,but you can never have too much wood, it takes years to deteriorate (hardwood). If you ever find it might not get used in time you can always donate it to a needy family. It's a pretty good feeling helping out someone less fortunate than you are. JMO


----------



## stihly dan

Just unloaded my 1st load. The F350 had its bumper dragging.


----------



## stihly dan

Not really, just the position it was in.
Been awhile since I've dropped trees and the stumps show it. Homeowner is helping move the wood with his tractor. This is an 16 d white oak and a 18 d red oak of some kind. Only the branches didn't make it in the bed.


----------



## greendohn

monday's mystery load of trash wood and today's score of good hardwoods.


----------



## nomad_archer

Absolutely Clint. I agree never enough wood. I am currently looking for under 30 min from home because these shorter days are making it hard to get any work done after work especially when the scrounges I am finding require dealing with traffic to get there. I would make the exception for quality hardwoods. But all that is coming up is silver maple. Which will burn, but I will try to hold out for something a little better. If only I had more free time, I would scrounge it all.


----------



## MustangMike

I have owned 044 #1 for over 22 years and have never checked the compression, but it will still jerk your hand now and then when you try to start it, and it still cuts like a Bast***, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## dancan

I've not checked the compression in any of my 13+ saws , if they feel right on the pullcord when you yank them is all I go by .
Nice truck loads you two 
I wouldn't say no to silver maple , real nice wood to carve with and way better than balsam fir for heat and dirtyness but I've only seen it as big as about 6" before it dies off up here .


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Absolutely Clint. I agree never enough wood. I am currently looking for under 30 min from home because these shorter days are making it hard to get any work done after work especially when the scrounges I am finding require dealing with traffic to get there. I would make the exception for quality hardwoods. But all that is coming up is silver maple. Which will burn, but I will try to hold out for something a little better. If only I had more free time, I would scrounge it all.


 NA, looks like a few trees came down over your way the other night with that EF 1 tornado. better be watchin C/L pretty close.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yes they did. I put the cl ad up. The trees just need to get a little closer to home everything has been 30-45+ minutes out without traffic. All silver maple as well. But I have high hopes something closer will come up soon with all the rain and wind we have coming. 

Until then I am off tongo fishing in the rain with the wife today. I hope the bass are hungry.


----------



## DrewUth

Hurricane weather with high winds in NJ...I keep a saw in the back of the truck for roadside scrounging! Anyone else?


----------



## Ryan Groat

DrewUth said:


> Hurricane weather with high winds in NJ...I keep a saw in the back of the truck for roadside scrounging! Anyone else?


I used to keep my 021, but I traded that off as part of my 372xp deal. I will most likely keep my 555 back there.


----------



## MustangMike

Several trees are turning (Maple, Ash, etc), and lots of leaves are dropping (Black Walnut especially), morning have been in 40s to low 50s. We finally have a fall!

Silver Maple get huge here, usually multiple trunks above the base, and the base is often over 3'. Part of the reason is they grow much faster than the harder trees. The same reason Tulip seems to be replacing Ash in many areas (+ the Ash Bore).


----------



## svk

We got our first frost at my house today so hopefully that finishes the mosquitos. Was up at the cabin yesterday and the big aspens are still green but the hardwoods are approaching 90% color and the ash have been dropping leaves for a couple weeks already.

Pending healthy kids (my friend's son has been sick the last couple of days) we are taking 2 families up to the cabin tomorrow through Monday. Leaving the girls at the cabin Sunday and the guys will head up to the hunting cabin for the second day. Do a little firewood hauling while we are scouting deer trails for a couple of additional stand sites.


----------



## Ryan Groat

We had out first fire last night. I came in from cutting wood, and was down stairs stacking when the furnace kicked on. So I lit the fire.


----------



## Eagleknight

Same here. First fire for the season last night also. I didn't load much wood because it was only down to low 50's. Enough to make the house a little chilly. Threw a few pieces in before bed and house was still 72 this morning.


----------



## nomad_archer

With the nicer next week I need to get the chimney cleaned. Little chill today I wish I could fire up the stove. But I used it as an opportunity to run the new heat pump. I may be waiting until November to start burning. I want to give the new heat pump a bit of a work out before winter really kicks in.


----------



## Ryan Groat

I filled my back up 500 gallon propane tank a couple months ago. I paid 99c a gallon. I think it is probably cheaper to burn propane in the shoulder season for me.


----------



## dancan

I always have a saw or two in the van every day , you never know when .... LOL
50* here , been raining 2 days , finally made a small fire in the furnace , looks like my piles of Zogger wood , trim and end cuts should be more than enough btu's for the next few weeks


----------



## zogger

Cut up some more big branch wood today, trying out my new superbar! Chain is a cobjob from two different chains spliced together but it worked after I evened up some of the cutters. Bonus pic is my new fiskars! Ye aulde corona is whipped, rope finally went today, both blades dull. Looked at replacement parts costs, no way, it was sneaking up on the new fiskars so I went and got one at big orange.


----------



## dancan

I bought a Fiskars like that one polly 8 years ago , it's served me well . 
I did break of the rivets on the rope pivot , replaced it with a 1/4" nut and bolt and never a problem since


----------



## dancan

Didn't know that you could scrounge propain , what colour is the bark ?
Heat pump , what do the leaves look like ??


----------



## john taliaferro

4 pickup loads of standing dead elm ,cut split and stacked . We got a new quadra fire insert to break in ,but it's 60 out .


----------



## wudpirat

It had to happen sooner or later. I lit the second match of the season, fired up the Smoke Dragon again.
Nasty weather, cold and wet, house was getting cold, more Pine up in smoke.
Good news, Billy the logger, stopped by last nite, He said make a place, gonna dump two cord of wood next thursday.
Dump is the key word here, back up the truck, raise the bed and dump, two cord on the ground, CUL, bye.
Gotta luv that guy.
Now if Zogger can call off the Polar Vortex this winter, I may have enough without ripping up the deck or chopping up the kitchen table.
I have a line on three trees that are down but will require some effort and some mileage to get. Two Maples and a Ash, Still have a lot of Pine and uglies before I get into the good wood.
Looks like the huricane is turning east and I had six saws at the ready and twenty gallons of gas to mix.
I'm having a cash flow problem, bought a 1600 watt gen. to keep the furnace blower running and a few lights and TV, and the Hot Water heater craps out, 1100 bux out of pocket. Easy come easy go, oh well, we will survive.


----------



## dancan

A small genny is a good call , I hope you never need it now that you've got one .
You should see if you can find a propain conversion kit for it so you never have to worry about a gummed up carb .


----------



## dor-moor hands

Well dropped 6 ash at a friends house took one with me. He has a lot more to go. The fisker once again made quick work out of this pile. Feels good to be back at it been very slow the last couple months.


----------



## wudpirat

Dancan the mind reader.
I have before me a page that was copied of a device called Motor Snorkel. A kit you install on your engine to burn Nat gas or Propane. Checked out the website, kits run from $99 to $199 USD. You bolt it to the air intake, remove it to run gasoline.
Saw something on Utube, using a piece of tubing and using the regulator from your gas grill to squirt propane into the intake of the engine.
You could also cook wood and use the wood gas to run a genny.
Or sit there , wringing your hands waiting for the power co. to restore the electricity. I've been around too long to just sit on my hands and not do something.
BD next week, be 81 and thanks for all the well wishes, only thing I want is another BD.
I don't even want another chainsaw, got eleven runners, six fueled ,sharpened and ready to go and another dozen project saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy early birthday wudpirat


----------



## dancan

Happy Early 81'st Wudpirat !!!!
80's , they say that's like the 60's of yesterday so I guess you've got a ways to go yet 

Still drizzle , cold and damp but I mowed mine and the neighbours lawn , starting the mower was a challenge LOL
Even had an audience .







Wasn't scared of the mower at all .


----------



## Oldmaple

I had one a few years ago keep coming out every time I mowed. nicknamed him the crazy chicken.


----------



## dancan

Just a couple of more feet and ,,,,, me and the hockey stick would have called him supper LOL


----------



## zogger

wudpirat said:


> It had to happen sooner or later. I lit the second match of the season, fired up the Smoke Dragon again.
> Nasty weather, cold and wet, house was getting cold, more Pine up in smoke.
> Good news, Billy the logger, stopped by last nite, He said make a place, gonna dump two cord of wood next thursday.
> Dump is the key word here, back up the truck, raise the bed and dump, two cord on the ground, CUL, bye.
> Gotta luv that guy.
> Now if Zogger can call off the Polar Vortex this winter, I may have enough without ripping up the deck or chopping up the kitchen table.
> I have a line on three trees that are down but will require some effort and some mileage to get. Two Maples and a Ash, Still have a lot of Pine and uglies before I get into the good wood.
> Looks like the huricane is turning east and I had six saws at the ready and twenty gallons of gas to mix.
> I'm having a cash flow problem, bought a 1600 watt gen. to keep the furnace blower running and a few lights and TV, and the Hot Water heater craps out, 1100 bux out of pocket. Easy come easy go, oh well, we will survive.


m


dancan said:


> Just a couple of more feet and ,,,,, me and the hockey stick would have called him supper LOL



The crows and swallows do that around here when I mow. Looking for bugs kicked up. The crows hop on the ground, the swallows follow me around flying right behind the mower or bushhog, pretty funny really.


----------



## MustangMike

This is one of the two dead Ash trees I took down today. Even though they were on a very steep grade above a house, and had to be roped & tied so they would not descend into the house, taking them down was the easy part. Getting the logs diagonally down the hill w/o loosing control was the tough part.

Could not get any heavy equipment up there, used the hand rope come along and a couple of additional ropes, wrapped around trees, to control the decent.

Very time consuming, but it worked.

Amazing what fools like me will do!


----------



## dor-moor hands

Dancan my stupid chickens do the same thing I don't know how I haven't run them over yet. My little helpers helped stack the load of ash I split today


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> This is one of the two dead Ash trees I took down today. Even though they were on a very steep grade above a house, and had to be roped & tied so they would not descend into the house, taking them down was the easy part. Getting the logs diagonally down the hill w/o loosing control was the tough part.
> 
> Could not get any heavy equipment up there, used the hand rope come along and a couple of additional ropes, wrapped around trees, to control the decent.
> 
> Very time consuming, but it worked.
> 
> Amazing what fools like me will do!



Lot of work! At least it was downhill!


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up this wood stove for free tonight. Guy just wanted it gone and I was on kijiji at the right time!


----------



## MustangMike

zogger said:


> Lot of work! At least it was downhill!



Too much downhill, and wet too boot. I went down one time with a running saw (but kept it safe) and the big problem was not letting them get away from you. It was steep enough so they would go right down sideways & through the house.

The good news, I have permission the bow hunt there! Lots of sign.


----------



## Ryan Groat

My buddy/church borrowed my trailer to help the elderly get there firewood for the next couple of years. This is how they returned it to me. I couldn't be more thankful!


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Just a couple of more feet and ,,,,, me and the hockey stick would have called him supper LOL



Lol!!!

I thought the having a hockey stick within reach at all times was just a stereotype!


----------



## Greenthorn

Mega Poplar scrounge this morning, 7 pickup loads that my timber man left me in culls,
Got 2 other piles like this.


----------



## Marine5068

Same here


svk said:


> We got our first frost at my house today so hopefully that finishes the mosquitos. Was up at the cabin yesterday and the big aspens are still green but the hardwoods are approaching 90% color and the ash have been dropping leaves for a couple weeks already.
> 
> Pending healthy kids (my friend's son has been sick the last couple of days) we are taking 2 families up to the cabin tomorrow through Monday. Leaving the girls at the cabin Sunday and the guys will head up to the hunting cabin for the second day. Do a little firewood hauling while we are scouting deer trails for a couple of additional stand sites.



We've got about 50% Fall foliage colour and most of the Ash trees have dropped their leaves.
I've had a four fires in the stove so far and it's keeping the chill out nicely.


----------



## Marine5068

zogger said:


> Cut up some more big branch wood today, trying out my new superbar! Chain is a cobjob from two different chains spliced together but it worked after I evened up some of the cutters. Bonus pic is my new fiskars! Ye aulde corona is whipped, rope finally went today, both blades dull. Looked at replacement parts costs, no way, it was sneaking up on the new fiskars so I went and got one at big orange.View attachment 451262
> View attachment 451263


I bought the same Fiskars pole saw you have when I moved in here ten years back and it's been one of my handiest tree trimming tools and worth the cost.


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I thought the having a hockey stick within reach at all times was just a stereotype!



Geez , didn't you see in the pic that the chute for the rear bagger was open , I needed it to unclog the long wet grass ,,,, Honest LOL
I used my Fiskars pole saw to take down a birch tree on a customers front lawn , took off all the branches then used it at full extension and a step ladder to cut the top that I could reach which made short enough to drop in a very tight zone .
I did cut up some slabwood today from some scrounged spruce that I milled up this summer , it burns fine


----------



## Greenthorn

Piled the 7 loads, not a real good pic but it is 12 feet across.





this is the next scrounge pile, gonna guess it will be about 10 - 12 pickup loads, cant see real good cause of the weeds, This pile is 6 feet tall 12 feet wide and around 20 feet long. Culls are mixed with hard maple, red oak, ash, cherry
and mostly poplar


----------



## dancan

Hey Wudpirat , in my furnace manual it sez you can use a penny to keep the draft flap open in case of power outage , that amount of air will not let the furnace overheat and convection will move the air around .


----------



## nomad_archer

I didn't get much done this weekend. Rainy and had a wedding last night. Today I had to help my wife recover from too many rum and rum drinks. Did pull the garden. I have a 5 gallon bucket of various hot, banana, and bell peppers. Anyone have a good ideas for making the peppers last a long time?

Weather permitting I am cleaning the chimney and splitting some wood this weekend.

Got peppers?


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I harvested my squash last week (butternut & spaghetti).


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I didn't get much done this weekend. Rainy and had a wedding last night. Today I had to help my wife recover from too many rum and rum drinks. Did pull the garden. I have a 5 gallon bucket of various hot, banana, and bell peppers. Anyone have a good ideas for making the peppers last a long time?
> 
> Weather permitting I am cleaning the chimney and splitting some wood this weekend.
> 
> Got peppers?



Nice haul, we've been eating peppers for months now, any possible variation that exists, and I ain't sick of them yet. Except for real hot ones that I just can't eat, but moderate to sweet, I love 'em! A lot of them got cleaned, de-seeded, chopped up and frozen. Still getting materz but they slowed down a lot. Put in some cruciferous stuff, and four more flats to plant, a lot of that will go to the cluckeraptors.


----------



## nomad_archer

I think I need to freeze some. I have been eating peppers for months as well. Zog how do you freeze them? Just freezer bag and into the freezer?


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I think I need to freeze some. I have been eating peppers for months as well. Zog how do you freeze them? Just freezer bag and into the freezer?


Yep. GF does it, cuts em open, takes out the excess seeds (save for the chickens), cuts em up, into freezer bags. Similar with extra squash.


----------



## svk

This spring I had located a nice red oak along a road and concealed it in brush. Today I bucked it up and hauled it home. Completely solid except for the first couple of rounds where it broke off the stump.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I think I need to freeze some. I have been eating peppers for months as well. Zog how do you freeze them? Just freezer bag and into the freezer?


NA i just clean them and dice onto a cookie sheet and freeze. then i put them in zip-lock freezer bags. keeps them loose so you can take out what you need this winter.
from the food scroungers channel.
headin down to the treestand in a bit to watch dawn arrive.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck Farmer Steve. Probably another week or two until I am able to get out with the bow.


----------



## DrewUth

Bought myself a moisture meter to test some wood. I know everyone says to let oak season for a year or more, my father has always said three months is plenty. Well I tested some white and red oak that was alive and thriving when I cut it down this past April. I bucked it into rounds and stacked it along my driveway at that time, just split the rounds and stacked it two weeks ago. Test an average of 15% on the meter (a few 12s, and handful of 17s)- I think that's pretty good. Now it has been a very dry summer, but the wood wasn't in a wide open area or even fully exposed to sun. I burned some this past week and it was just fine, Thoughts?


----------



## Ryan Groat

DrewUth said:


> Bought myself a moisture meter to test some wood. I know everyone says to let oak season for a year or more, my father has always said three months is plenty. Well I tested some white and red oak that was alive and thriving when I cut it down this past April. I bucked it into rounds and stacked it along my driveway at that time, just split the rounds and stacked it two weeks ago. Test an average of 15% on the meter (a few 12s, and handful of 17s)- I think that's pretty good. Now it has been a very dry summer, but the wood wasn't in a wide open area or even fully exposed to sun. I burned some this past week and it was just fine, Thoughts?


Did you take it on the ends or did you split them open? If you took them on the ends it won't be a correct reading.


----------



## DrewUth

Ryan Groat said:


> I used to keep my 021, but I traded that off as part of my 372xp deal. I will most likely keep my 555 back there.



I am a Poulan man, and I keep a Craftsman 2.2 top handle (Poulan Micro series) with a 14" bar on it. Lightweight and very capable saw, runs like a top and takes up next to no space in the truck.


----------



## DrewUth

Ryan Groat said:


> Did you take it on the ends or did you split them open? If you took them on the ends it won't be a correct reading.



Both actually- it read about 1% higher in the middle of the split area than on the ends.


----------



## dor-moor hands

I usually blanch the peppers before freezing so the keep longer. I would can the banana peppers and have some great sandwiches. Use the hot peppers in some salsa. All I have left in the garden is kale, spinach and Brussels sprouts everything else is stored.


----------



## Raganr

Two free loads of oak. Was cut to length by tree service company and neatly piled up. Nice score but did not even get to fire up a saw.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Have a good week guys! I'm headed out to the Czech Republic for a few days.


----------



## Oldman47

nomad_archer said:


> I didn't get much done this weekend. Rainy and had a wedding last night. Today I had to help my wife recover from too many rum and rum drinks. Did pull the garden. I have a 5 gallon bucket of various hot, banana, and bell peppers. Anyone have a good ideas for making the peppers last a long time?
> 
> Weather permitting I am cleaning the chimney and splitting some wood this weekend.


Have any tomatoes? Can some salsa. You could also pickle the peppers.


----------



## wudpirat

Dancan: Can't do the penny trick. blower keeps the firebox cool, also suplies air to wash window and combustion.
Manual says not to burn without blower. I have using a fan stuck into the blower intake, waiting for replacement blower.

As for a MM reading, I say below 20% will burn, lower is better. I'm burning Pine @ around 12% and a year old.
Oak over 20% is still too wet, not enough heat from the wood being burnt. waste of good wood.
Hopefully, Billy will deliver the two cord promised today, Spun a bearing on the prossesor and couldn't deliver yesterday.

Mike: Your rigging of that tree really got my interest. Suprising what you can do with a couple bull ropes , snatchblock, ropepuller and an ATV/truck. Can't remember how many trees I've looked at and in my mind, dropped it. A rope here, a redirect there and a notch here and angle on the back cut. 
In real life that never happens. the last dead Oak set back before I could get a wedge into the back cut, a gust of wind did me in. It got hung and had to fence post it. Always lots of fun.
I don't climb, so all my work is at ground level. Wood is heavy, be careful, dead trees are the worst. The tops will break off and get you.
Work safe and wear your PPE. Cheap insurance.


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> Bought myself a moisture meter to test some wood. I know everyone says to let oak season for a year or more, my father has always said three months is plenty. Well I tested some white and red oak that was alive and thriving when I cut it down this past April. I bucked it into rounds and stacked it along my driveway at that time, just split the rounds and stacked it two weeks ago. Test an average of 15% on the meter (a few 12s, and handful of 17s)- I think that's pretty good. Now it has been a very dry summer, but the wood wasn't in a wide open area or even fully exposed to sun. I burned some this past week and it was just fine, Thoughts?


You are good to burn them.


----------



## dancan

Sorry Wudpirate, my furnace is a simple one , no fancy glass doors , just has a flap that opens and closes to control the draft .
Was thinking of getting these , be a perfect setup , get 2 uses per and finger licken good


----------



## stihly dan

Only got one load home this weekend. Little brother got 3. It's been awhile since I cut down any real trees, and the stumps prove it. Don't be to harsh on me now.


----------



## dancan

Well , it just looks like to me that you'd better find another bunch of trees to practice on and you know they say , "Practice , practice , practice" , after you get a few more cords home , you'll get your saw legs back , if not , go practice some more till you run out of storage room LOL


----------



## MustangMike

With stumps, every situation requires something different. If you are selling logs, you follow through more, but if there are houses, power lines, etc, it is sometimes better to leave a thicker hinges , ditto with rotted wood (looks like one of your hinges was not solid either).

IMO, not fair to call it if you were not there, and if everything goes down as planned, that is what matters.


----------



## dor-moor hands

Can't agree more with Mustang Mike. Stumps only tell 1/3 the story. The rest you need to be there that day with that weather to see. Some of the trees I dropped over the weekend had very large hinges but it was blowing 25mph and the were leaners. I cut until I had to get out of dodge.


----------



## MustangMike

Long day today. Drove up to the cabin (alone, no one available) to bring some of the roofing shingles up. My friend Harold and I were scheduled to go up on Wed/Thurs, so I wanted to get stuff up there w/o over loading, but I get home and the message says he will be going up tomorrow! Oh well, fast turn around, I still got lots more stuff I have to bring up. One trip would just over load my setup, and you don't want try to climb the 2 mi mtn right of way over loaded.

Unloaded the shingles and saw the porkys were chewing on the plywood next to the door frame, so I stained a layer around the cabin to discourage them.

Took my shotgun and went for a walk trying to flush some grouse, but no luck, but fixed my tree stand (the wind had moved it) and climbed my lifeguard tower to take in the view (it is on top of a big rock).

Then I broke out 044#1 and cut up a dead Ash tree that was not too far from my driveway. The cutting seemed like it took only 30 seconds, but getting the rounds out of the woods took longer. So I decide to pick it up with the trailer and the Escape, but when I try to turn around at the end of the driveway, there is not enough room. I disconnect the trailer, turn the Escape around, then had to pull the trailer up hill. Several times it would just not move, and I just said to myself it has to move, and some how it did (thankfully). Then of course, I was in a hurry to back it up and unload the wood, and I broke a tail light!

All and all the day went well and I can't complain, and the next time I post (Thurs/Fri) we should have a roof on the cabin!

Enjoy the pics. (That is Rte 10 bridge and Cannonsville Reservoir, that last in the NYC system, the end of the Catskill Aqueduct).


----------



## zogger

Even moar spicy derail!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Long day today. Drove up to the cabin (alone, no one available) to bring some of the roofing shingles up. My friend Harold and I were scheduled to go up on Wed/Thurs, so I wanted to get stuff up there w/o over loading, but I get home and the message says he will be going up tomorrow! Oh well, fast turn around, I still got lots more stuff I have to bring up. One trip would just over load my setup, and you don't want try to climb the 2 mi mtn right of way over loaded.
> 
> Unloaded the shingles and saw the porkys were chewing on the plywood next to the door frame, so I stained a layer around the cabin to discourage them.
> 
> Took my shotgun and went for a walk trying to flush some grouse, but no luck, but fixed my tree stand (the wind had moved it) and climbed my lifeguard tower to take in the view (it is on top of a big rock).
> 
> Then I broke out 044#1 and cut up a dead Ash tree that was not too far from my driveway. The cutting seemed like it took only 30 seconds, but getting the rounds out of the woods took longer. So I decide to pick it up with the trailer and the Escape, but when I try to turn around at the end of the driveway, there is not enough room. I disconnect the trailer, turn the Escape around, then had to pull the trailer up hill. Several times it would just not move, and I just said to myself it has to move, and some how it did (thankfully). Then of course, I was in a hurry to back it up and unload the wood, and I broke a tail light!
> 
> All and all the day went well and I can't complain, and the next time I post (Thurs/Fri) we should have a roof on the cabin!
> 
> Enjoy the pics. (That is Rte 10 bridge and Cannonsville Reservoir, that last in the NYC system, the end of the Catskill Aqueduct).


Sounds like a fun day. The cabin is really starting to come together.


----------



## greendohn

Scored this today, most of it is s/s in the shed..


----------



## svk

Long story but my day off today ended up being somewhat of a CF. We did get to walk some of our good deer hunting trails this morning (which need clearing work btw). 

Ash are already leafless and maples are losing leaves quickly. Even in the last two days the aspen have yellowed dramatically. 





Swans



Giving the dog a workout with a tennis ball. 



Love the deep Crimson of the red oaks.


----------



## audible fart

zogger said:


> Even moar spicy derail!View attachment 451899



Turkey sammiches with a couple raw jalapenos&cherry tomatoes on the side has been my #1 go to meal for splitting with my X27 or maul for many years now. Great fuel for generating maul fury.


----------



## mt.stalker

MustangMike said:


> Long day today. Drove up to the cabin (alone, no one available) to bring some of the roofing shingles up. My friend Harold and I were scheduled to go up on Wed/Thurs, so I wanted to get stuff up there w/o over loading, but I get home and the message says he will be going up tomorrow! Oh well, fast turn around, I still got lots more stuff I have to bring up. One trip would just over load my setup, and you don't want try to climb the 2 mi mtn right of way over loaded.
> 
> Unloaded the shingles and saw the porkys were chewing on the plywood next to the door frame, so I stained a layer around the cabin to discourage them.
> 
> Took my shotgun and went for a walk trying to flush some grouse, but no luck, but fixed my tree stand (the wind had moved it) and climbed my lifeguard tower to take in the view (it is on top of a big rock).
> 
> Then I broke out 044#1 and cut up a dead Ash tree that was not too far from my driveway. The cutting seemed like it took only 30 seconds, but getting the rounds out of the woods took longer. So I decide to pick it up with the trailer and the Escape, but when I try to turn around at the end of the driveway, there is not enough room. I disconnect the trailer, turn the Escape around, then had to pull the trailer up hill. Several times it would just not move, and I just said to myself it has to move, and some how it did (thankfully). Then of course, I was in a hurry to back it up and unload the wood, and I broke a tail light!
> 
> All and all the day went well and I can't complain, and the next time I post (Thurs/Fri) we should have a roof on the cabin!
> 
> Enjoy the pics. (That is Rte 10 bridge and Cannonsville Reservoir, that last in the NYC system, the end of the Catskill Aqueduct).



Mike , I live 15 mins from here , and my hunting/fishing camp (400 acres ) is probably only about 7? miles from your place . Give me a hollar sometime .


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> Long story but my day off today ended up being somewhat of a CF. We did get to walk some of our good deer hunting trails this morning (which need clearing work btw).
> 
> Ash are already leafless and maples are losing leaves quickly. Even in the last two days the aspen have yellowed dramatically.
> 
> View attachment 451901
> View attachment 451902
> 
> 
> Swans
> View attachment 451903
> 
> 
> Giving the dog a workout with a tennis ball.
> View attachment 451904
> 
> 
> Love the deep Crimson of the red oaks.
> View attachment 451905
> View attachment 451906



That there is just beautiful.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Long story but my day off today ended up being somewhat of a CF. We did get to walk some of our good deer hunting trails this morning (which need clearing work btw).
> 
> Ash are already leafless and maples are losing leaves quickly. Even in the last two days the aspen have yellowed dramatically.
> 
> View attachment 451901
> View attachment 451902
> 
> 
> Swans
> View attachment 451903
> 
> 
> Giving the dog a workout with a tennis ball.
> View attachment 451904
> 
> 
> Love the deep Crimson of the red oaks.
> View attachment 451905
> View attachment 451906


nice pics svk. can we move there?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> nice pics svk. can we move there?


No



Of course. Still lots of places for sale up here waiting for the real estate market to get back in action.


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> You are good to burn them.



Thanks for confirming! I am curious about why it may take some oak a year or more to reach this point?


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> Thanks for confirming! I am curious about why it may take some oak a year or more to reach this point?


It's the way the pores within the wood are. They just don't like to give up moisture. Oak and some elm just take longer.


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> It's the way the pores within the wood are. They just don't like to give up moisture. Oak and some elm just take longer.



Right, but what I meant was, why did these Oak logs season it what seems to be half the average time? Are my South Jersey Oaks different than others? It is without a doubt more humid here than most places!


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> Right, but what I meant was, why did these Oak logs season it what seems to be half the average time? Are my South Jersey Oaks different than others? It is without a doubt more humid here than most places!


Many variables. If you cut them in April the moisture wasn't as high as cutting early summer.


----------



## MustangMike

Too many factors. When it was cut, where it was growing, etc, etc. Each one is a little different.


----------



## nomad_archer

So svk how is the fishing?


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> So svk how is the fishing?


I fished one week this year...no time with kids sports and trying to maintain my cabins.


----------



## stihly dan

DrewUth said:


> Right, but what I meant was, why did these Oak logs season it what seems to be half the average time? Are my South Jersey Oaks different than others? It is without a doubt more humid here than most places!



Or maybe they are not ready and the meter is off, or not on the right setting, or user era? We have seen it here more than once. That is a suggestion not an accusation.


----------



## smokeykurt

My first post on here. I really really dig this thread! Some cool pics. Quick question, I notice a lot of people referencing landfills, or scrounging yards. Are these literally local government/community places? I live in a small town in PA, and aside from the local landfill (which only takes recyclables and actual trash, no wood to scrounge), i cant think of any place around here where people can just dump off wood where others could scrounge it. Maybe im just not looking in the right spots. Thankfully i have some land with trees, but id like to do some more scrounging cause...well its fun and i love wood (all kinds). 

I just cut up a 50 foot Pin Oak that was starting to die/lean and was too close to My moms house, split most of it in between cuts with an 8 pound maul and wedges. We share 30 acres of family land, so we'll both use the wood. Nice burning wood and im glad im getting to use a tree i used to climb on when i was a kid. Bummer it was dying, but feels good to use it. Ive still got some big rounds left to cut/split but its been a good workout. I also cleaned up some stuff the power company left from cutting down large limbs on our property and also helped out the neighbors , i'd say maybe 5 cords in all with the pin oak.

Ill try and post some pics over the weekend if it doesnt rain. Awesome thread guys!


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S.!

Some counties have compost sites, where people can bring brush, branches, etc. Unfortunately, we cannot remove word from ours, due to emerald ash borer restrictions.

Call around to tree services and ask where they dump their wood. Offer to take some.

Good luck.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

When I first started burning wood I bought this moisture meter because I was buying wood and wanted to make sure I was getting good seasoned wood. This simple looking box is actually a very sensitive woodworking model. It comes with a chart to correct for both ambient temperature and wood type. At the 20% mark, corrections can go from -4 to +8 depending on wood type and the difference between a 30 degree C day and a 15 is 3%. I have played with this gizmo, splitting and measuring and calculating. What my hundred dollars and tireless research has taught me is to take two splits off the stack and whack em together. If it makes a nice ringing sound like a couple ball bats, the wood is good. If it thunks, stack it in a nice open windy and sunny place and burn later.


----------



## farmer steve

smokeykurt said:


> My first post on here. I really really dig this thread! Some cool pics. Quick question, I notice a lot of people referencing landfills, or scrounging yards. Are these literally local government/community places? I live in a small town in PA, and aside from the local landfill (which only takes recyclables and actual trash, no wood to scrounge), i cant think of any place around here where people can just dump off wood where others could scrounge it. Maybe im just not looking in the right spots. Thankfully i have some land with trees, but id like to do some more scrounging cause...well its fun and i love wood (all kinds).
> 
> I just cut up a 50 foot Pin Oak that was starting to die/lean and was too close to My moms house, split most of it in between cuts with an 8 pound maul and wedges. We share 30 acres of family land, so we'll both use the wood. Nice burning wood and im glad im getting to use a tree i used to climb on when i was a kid. Bummer it was dying, but feels good to use it. Ive still got some big rounds left to cut/split but its been a good workout. I also cleaned up some stuff the power company left from cutting down large limbs on our property and also helped out the neighbors , i'd say maybe 5 cords in all with the pin oak.
> 
> Ill try and post some pics over the weekend if it doesnt rain. Awesome thread guys!


welcome to AS smokeykurt. this is a great thread. lots of good stuff here from some great people. where in PA are you? i'm in york co.


----------



## farmer steve

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY wudpirat.*   hope ya have a good one and get your favorite cake and ice cream.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> welcome to AS smokeykurt. this is a great thread. lots of good stuff here from some great people. where in PA are you? i'm in york co.


I'm next door to farmersteve in Lancaster co.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

smokeykurt , Welcome!

As farmer steve and nomad_archer said, there is a strong PA contingent here. I am up north in Tioga County.


----------



## hardpan

DrewUth said:


> Thanks for confirming! I am curious about why it may take some oak a year or more to reach this point?



As mentioned in the last few pages, too many variables to nail down a certain explanation. I burn mostly white oak and 3 years drying is commonly necessary. Example: 2 1/2 years ago I bucked and debarked a 40" white oak (I don't know why the bark released so easily). 1 1/2 years ago I noodled the rounds into quarters and stacked. I split those quarters this summer and got 24% on my moisture meter. They noticeably felt wet inside. Then I stacked it under a roof and it will be burned this winter, for better or worse.


----------



## DrewUth

stihly dan said:


> Or maybe they are not ready and the meter is off, or not on the right setting, or user era? We have seen it here more than once. That is a suggestion not an accusation.



No worries. It was an inexpensive meter, so there certainly exists the possibility that it is less than perfectly accurate. Regarding a setting- I went through it and made sure it was all set right. And lastly, it was mentioned above that I should read from inside the split rather than just at the end, which I did- and I found the readings to be 1-3% higher, and in my opinion that shows that the meter is working. So a piece may have read 12% on the end, but 18% on the inside. Nothing was above 19% anywhere.


----------



## DrewUth

hardpan said:


> As mentioned in the last few pages, too many variables to nail down a certain explanation. I burn mostly white oak and 3 years drying is commonly necessary. Example: 2 1/2 years ago I bucked and debarked a 40" white oak (I don't know why the bark released so easily). 1 1/2 years ago I noodled the rounds into quarters and stacked. I split those quarters this summer and got 24% on my moisture meter. They noticeably felt wet inside. Then I stacked it under a roof and it will be burned this winter, for better or worse.



Right, and I understand that. And I am certainly not going to pass up on opportunities to season wood longer, however this is just my second year heating solely with wood, and last year I scrambled for wood all winter long. This year I had the ability to plan further ahead and started storing and hoarding wood as soon as I could. I have been doing some small tree cutting jobs for a friend that installs solar power systems, and keeping that wood whenever possible for myself. The stuff I am splitting to burn is what I have had the longest, there is "newer" stuff that was cut in July and August that I am not going to touch this winter of course. I am excited to be able to start hoarding wood for 2016/17 now that I have what I feel is plenty to get me through this coming winter


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> I bought the same Fiskars pole saw you have when I moved in here ten years back and it's been one of my handiest tree trimming tools and worth the cost.


----------



## hardpan

DrewUth said:


> No worries. It was an inexpensive meter, so there certainly exists the possibility that it is less than perfectly accurate. Regarding a setting- I went through it and made sure it was all set right. And lastly, it was mentioned above that I should read from inside the split rather than just at the end, which I did- and I found the readings to be 1-3% higher, and in my opinion that shows that the meter is working. So a piece may have read 12% on the end, but 18% on the inside. Nothing was above 19% anywhere.



Check it on wood inside your house like the edge of a door or wood trim. I would expect 6 - 10% but once again more variables, air conditioned, windows open, outside humidity, temperature, humidifier, dehumidifier? I was told many years ago that wood will mold at 16% and decay at 20%. A moisture meter is a good tool to find water penetrations into you home like roof leaks and determining whether the stain under the roof sheeting is old or a current leak.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> This spring I had located a nice red oak along a road and concealed it in brush. Today I bucked it up and hauled it home. Completely solid except for the first couple of rounds where it broke off the stump.
> 
> View attachment 451741


Sweet scrounge


----------



## hardpan

DrewUth said:


> Right, and I understand that. And I am certainly not going to pass up on opportunities to season wood longer, however this is just my second year heating solely with wood, and last year I scrambled for wood all winter long. This year I had the ability to plan further ahead and started storing and hoarding wood as soon as I could. I have been doing some small tree cutting jobs for a friend that installs solar power systems, and keeping that wood whenever possible for myself. The stuff I am splitting to burn is what I have had the longest, there is "newer" stuff that was cut in July and August that I am not going to touch this winter of course. I am excited to be able to start hoarding wood for 2016/17 now that I have what I feel is plenty to get me through this coming winter



We certainly start to look at storm damage and standing dead trees differently don't we. I have been heating with wood for almost 40 years and I still like the work and a warm dry house. Stay safe.


----------



## wudpirat

DrewUth:
Wecome to the world of wood burning. Say you have enuf wood?
Well speaking from experience, you never have enuf.
If the Zogger calls down a couple of his Polar Vortexes again, you will be into next years wood sooner than expected.
If it stays cold very long and you need heat, the back porch or the deck start looking good.
Good news, last nite about 7PM, Billy the Logger showed up and dumped about 2 1/2 cord of Oak, hot off the prosseser. another 2 cord will come in couple weeks. Some kind of horse trade between my Son and Billy, All I know is Billy's P/U has a new trany and the scooter in the back yard is running.
I am a mushroom, kept in the dark and feed BS, but I'll have wood for the winter.
I kept complaining, I only have 4 cord hardwood and all that Pine, never make it thru the winter. My answer was, don't worry, You'll have all the wood you need. Things are looking good so far.
Now I have to get all that wood stacked and make room for the next load.

Thanks for all the great BD wishes, wish I could share the cake and ice cream.

FREDM


----------



## DrewUth

wudpirat- Happy birthday, I'm new to the site so I don't know anyone very well but warm wishes all the same!

I have about 4 cords of the oak mentioned above, and 4-5 cords of poplar that is about the same age (cut in March/April). I know the Poplar will dry fast. I am hoping that I can burn the Poplar primarily and just use the hardwood when I need to go over night or during the day while I am at work, I think by mixing it like that I can get through the winter without burning any oil for home heat. We shall see! It's a learning experience; I am already WAY ahead of the game compared to last year, and I'm sure I'll be in even better shape next year.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Check it on wood inside your house like the edge of a door or wood trim. I would expect 6 - 10% but once again more variables, air conditioned, windows open, outside humidity, temperature, humidifier, dehumidifier? I was told many years ago that wood will mold at 16% and decay at 20%. A moisture meter is a good tool to find water penetrations into you home like roof leaks and determining whether the stain under the roof sheeting is old or a current leak.


My wood under cover for three years was 13-14% stored outside. Again true mc may be different from what the meter says.


----------



## DrewUth

I will check interior wood when I get home in a few hours and post back


----------



## lknchoppers

I just cleared these downed trees for somebody I found on craigslist. Easy pickins, nothing too big probably 18" max diameter. About 5 cords worth of Hickory, White oak & Red Oak. Nice view and breeze on the lake too. You really can't see them all already down in the picture.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Not much scrounging im been fishing crappie and bass fall colors hasn't infested the area yet.


----------



## nomad_archer

jakewells said:


> Not much scrounging im been fishing crappie and bass fall colors hasn't infested the area yet.
> View attachment 452197



You're making me want to skip out on work a little early and go fishing.


----------



## nomad_archer

DrewUth said:


> I will check interior wood when I get home in a few hours and post back


Dont worry so much about the moisture meter. I used to think I needed to have it at a certain percent etc, etc, etc. I found that if I burn the oldest first everything works out because I am certainly not going to run the furnace because a log isn't below 20%. I am going to burn everything that isnt nailed down before I let the furnace run. I have found if I bring in about a weeks worth of wood and stack it near the wood stove the radiant heat from the stove helps dry the wood quite a bit before it goes in the stove. But this only works if you have the room. My wood stove is in the unfinished basement so I have the space. 

This is the first year I have wood left over from the previous year. I have usually burnt what I was able to cut the same year and I stayed toasty warm. As was already said. There is no such thing as enuf wood and all wood will burn. BTU's are BTU's.


----------



## hardpan

I always burn my oldest wood, sometimes 4 or 5 years old. I have had a moisture meter for several years and don't use it much because I'm burning my best and oldest stuff. It is what it is but I have had 2 chimney fires. They are violent and scary and many have lost it all due to creosote build up. Here we go with the variables again. Some folks can burn anything in their system and end up with a clean flue. I can't and I have proven it to myself. The most important monitoring we can do is the flue condition. I always find myself having to use the anti-creosote chemicals to reduce the build up and brushing. This will be my first winter with a new wood shed and subsequently dryer wood. More adjustments may be necessary yet. If I live long enough I might get it right someday. LOL


----------



## svk

BTW someone turned a year younger today. 

Hope you had a great birthday @wudpirat !

Edit: Someone already wished him a happy birthday and I even liked the post (it's been a long day lol). Nonetheless happy birthday again!


----------



## zogger

DrewUth said:


> wudpirat- Happy birthday, I'm new to the site so I don't know anyone very well but warm wishes all the same!
> 
> I have about 4 cords of the oak mentioned above, and 4-5 cords of poplar that is about the same age (cut in March/April). I know the Poplar will dry fast. I am hoping that I can burn the Poplar primarily and just use the hardwood when I need to go over night or during the day while I am at work, I think by mixing it like that I can get through the winter without burning any oil for home heat. We shall see! It's a learning experience; I am already WAY ahead of the game compared to last year, and I'm sure I'll be in even better shape next year.




Yes, by all means use the poplar to get the oak burning good.


----------



## dancan

I lent my trailer to a carpenter friend so he could pick up a couch , this is how I got it back , no nails , paint , osb , mdf or plywood , a few long ones up top , all short stuff under it


----------



## svk

Man the deer stands I could construct from those beauties.


----------



## dancan

And Wudpirat , no slackin , git to work stackin , ya got more just in case wood comin 

DrewUth , welcome aboard !
MM's , well ,,,,,,, come aboard !!!!
You'll soon know by the hiss and steam or lack of it coming out of the end of your firewood split when it's ready


----------



## nomad_archer

Started cutting my scrounges to length. The little cs400 got the call again. I made it through a bit before I ran out of day light. I did need to do a little carb adjustment on the saw. The lack of humidity from the last time I ran it made a difference in how the saw ran. It is addicting once I learned to tune a saw, I want it running just right every time out. That usually means a little adjustment here and there. I sure do pay a lot more attention to what the saw is telling me now that I know what I am listening for. Thanks for teaching me guys.

Also had a quick curb side pick up today.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Man the deer stands I could construct from those beauties.



I'll save you the ashes , much cheaper to ship LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I'll save you the ashes , much cheaper to ship LOL


Sacrilege!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

agree im thankful i can get sawed lumber for a about 15 cents per board ft.


----------



## dancan

jakewells said:


> agree im thankful i can get sawed lumber for a about 15 cents per board ft.



You suck .



And I mean that in the kindest and most respectful way


----------



## Deleted member 83629

well its poplar or pine wood but it works fine.


----------



## dancan

I'll build out of both , I'm a hack LOL


----------



## Deleted member 83629

well this past year im been using it on my shed to help seal it better when the last person built it they walls of the shed was 2x6 boards going vertical.
i used straight poplar boards across the outside walls horizontally and i didn't leave no gaps, so when im building i prefer soft wood because it beats my brain out trying to hammer nails through hardwood.


----------



## zogger

Almost had a reverse axe scrounge today. Went in to town to go to home despot for some hardware for my little lawnmower shed project. While I was gone, my Gf was walking pygmy swamp wookie and when she got back in the yard she surprised a kid about to run off with my utility axe, which I had left stuck in the oak in the front yard where I was using it this morning. He dropped it and ran and hopped on his bike and took off. Wish I had seen it, I coulda caught him, I may be older but I can still motivate.


----------



## nomad_archer

Jake I am a big fan of nail guns that way the material doesn't matter.


----------



## dor-moor hands

Just unloaded this CL scrounge not bad for CL.


----------



## zogger

dor-moor hands said:


> View attachment 452272
> Just unloaded this CL scrounge not bad for CL.



What is that wood, man?


----------



## dor-moor hands

Birch it is pretty dark out. I should have waited until tomorrow for the pic


----------



## Erik B

Looks like paper birch


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Man the deer stands I could construct from those beauties.



Those $79 metal stands go up a lot faster and are easier to get in and out of the woods. But you already knew that.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Those $79 metal stands go up a lot faster and are easier to get in and out of the woods. But you already knew that.


If you are going to spend the day in a tree I'd much rather sit in one of my custom built stands than a ladder with a little seat on the top.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> If you are going to spend the day in a tree I'd much rather sit in one of my custom built stands than a ladder with a little seat on the top.


I've got several 16 ft tripods with full netting, shooting rails, and several metal ladder stands. When it comes to the metal ladder stands, I've always spent a few dollars more and bought the two-man (father/son) ladder stands. Much more room with the 'bench' seat cushion. I'll buy additional ladder sections as well, try to get up around 20'...buy black, foam pipe insulation for the shooting rail, and zip-tie either camo netting or some camo burlap around the front and side, top shooting rail...good to go.


----------



## nomad_archer

As a firewooder I hope your not putting metal fasteners into a the tree to secure your steps and stands. Metal + Tree + Saw = unhappy chain. After hitting a few nails and who knows what else in trees I will never ever put a fastener into a tree. 

The bigger stands and even the smaller ones work well. My requirement for a ladder stand is that is has arm rests and a full platform. I archery hunt first and foremost so I need to be able to stand and move around a little. They are pretty comfortable since I have spent all day in them numerous times. But I usually change stands mid day for a different view. My summit climber is like sitting on a lazy boy. Really comfortable but it is a pain to carry in and out everytime. I use the climber around home. Ladder stands at my cabin.


----------



## svk

If I feel compelled to build a wood stand it's going to be attached to the tree until the tree dies. Our #1 stand has been rebuilt once in 38 years and our #2 stand is now on its third tree with 27 years of service. At the time they were built we didn't have birch mortality like we do now. They are now in a spruce and maple, respectively.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> As a firewooder I hope your not putting metal fasteners into a the tree to secure your steps and stands. Metal + Tree + Saw = unhappy chain. After hitting a few nails and who knows what else in trees I will never ever put a fastener into a tree.
> 
> The bigger stands and even the smaller ones work well. My requirement for a ladder stand is that is has arm rests and a full platform. I archery hunt first and foremost so I need to be able to stand and move around a little. They are pretty comfortable since I have spent all day in them numerous times. But I usually change stands mid day for a different view. My summit climber is like sitting on a lazy boy. Really comfortable but it is a pain to carry in and out everytime. I use the climber around home. Ladder stands at my cabin.


As far as ladder stands go, even homemade...Eye bolts with chain and a turnbuckle installed outside of the rear 'V' notch on both sides, that contacts the tree, then, crank it down. No screws, nails, hardware, nuthin else needed. Rarely see steps nailed to trees, or spikes anymore around here to get into a stand.


----------



## JustJeff

I always use a 1" ratchet strap to hold my ladders up.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I always use a 1" ratchet strap to hold my ladders up.



Same here. The straps the usually come with the ladder stands leave a little to be desired.


----------



## DrewUth

Just a moisture meter update- checked some interior wood yesterday. Mantel directly above fireplace and stove in my 30 year old house read around 6-8%. Door trim in the same room was 8-10% as was trim elsewhere in the house. So even if the meter is reading slightly off, I think it is reading 1-2% _high_, which would put my oak well into the safe sub-15% range. 

And as stated above- its not like I'm not going to burn wood that's greater than 15%; but it is nice to know that the wood is the reason the fire isn't burning great rather than some other problem with the stove or the chimney/flue.


----------



## svk

For my hang-on stand I use a "screw step" in the groove where they would normally accept a lag bolt as I dont like carrying tools in the woods. I then strap it with the factory strap and a ratchet strap. Not too keen about falling out of a tree with a gun on my back.

My former coworker would get homemade welded stands from a friend of his similar to the ones you are talking about. They were real nice, 3'x3' platform with a bench and a swivel boat seat. But they would get stolen even from his private property with regularity. One time some guys carried it a quarter mile across private land to steal it (it was hung in the tree line all the way across a logging clearing from the road). I had one of my ladders vandalized once by a neighbor but that was it.


----------



## nomad_archer

If you have a stove, chimney or flue issue, you will know because the wood will catch and the smoke will come into your house. Its a no fun situation. If your wood wont burn it is typically because the wood is wet.


----------



## hardpan

DrewUth said:


> Just a moisture meter update- checked some interior wood yesterday. Mantel directly above fireplace and stove in my 30 year old house read around 6-8%. Door trim in the same room was 8-10% as was trim elsewhere in the house. So even if the meter is reading slightly off, I think it is reading 1-2% _high_, which would put my oak well into the safe sub-15% range.
> 
> And as stated above- its not like I'm not going to burn wood that's greater than 15%; but it is nice to know that the wood is the reason the fire isn't burning great rather than some other problem with the stove or the chimney/flue.



Good logic. Now you can be comfortable with knowing the quality/dryness of your wood, very important.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk, I use ladders at my cabin because it gets a lot less pressure than at home. At home its the climber on on the ground every time. I put one ladder stand up this spring and will put the other two up when I go up there to hunt for a week. They will all come down at end of the season. One may stay up but that depends on if I can get to it or not in rifle season. The road it is off of gets not winter maintenance. I only have $3.50 invested in that stand so I dont worry to much about it walking off. I don't want it to but I cant stop someone either. I hope to never have an issue with a stand disappearing. My stands are pretty basic and not $200+ stands so they are less likely to walk off.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> svk, I use ladders at my cabin because it gets a lot less pressure than at home. At home its the climber on on the ground every time. I put one ladder stand up this spring and will put the other two up when I go up there to hunt for a week. They will all come down at end of the season. One may stay up but that depends on if I can get to it or not in rifle season. The road it is off of gets not winter maintenance. I only have $3.50 invested in that stand so I dont worry to much about it walking off. I don't want it to but I cant stop someone either. I hope to never have an issue with a stand disappearing. My stands are pretty basic and not $200+ stands so they are less likely to walk off.


I think in most places as long as the stand is not visible and more than 100 yards off a road or trail people will generally leave it alone. I do lock things up to be safe as well. But the golden rule is don't let something out of your site that you aren't willing to replace. I don't leave my dad's good canoe or great grandpa's boat out so I bought a cheap duck boat that sits unlocked on the lake at our hunting cabin. If someone wants to drag that heavy SOB out of there (there is no motorized access) I am out $125 bucks...no biggie.


----------



## nomad_archer

I lock the ones that are going to stay up without me being there every day or so. I have a stand that is roughly 125 yards off the road but unless you knew it was there you probably wouldn't find it. That one is the mostly likely to walk away. I didn't realize proximity to the road until after the stand was up. I haven't hunted it yet so it may be out of that location fairly quickly if the stand doesn't produce. My dad said he would take one for the team and try the stand out for me a few times before I get to the cabin in November to hunt.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I lock the ones that are going to stay up without me being there every day or so. I have a stand that is roughly 125 yards off the road but unless you knew it was there you probably wouldn't find it. That one is the mostly likely to walk away. I didn't realize proximity to the road until after the stand was up. I haven't hunted it yet so it may be out of that location fairly quickly if the stand doesn't produce. My dad said he would take one for the team and try the stand out for me a few times before I get to the cabin in November to hunt.


It's always fun to try out a new spot. Although sometimes despite pre-scouting the deer just don't move quite the same during the rut. I built a blind in a killer spot overlooking a pinch between a beaver pond and a steep hill last fall. Then come rut the deer all move along the top of the hill about 100 yards through the brush from the blind. Will be putting up a stand there later this month.


----------



## nomad_archer

I know that feeling. Being 50 yards out of position is the worst. I had that happen on more than one occasion. On the plus side the new spot could be killer for rifle season. I can see 300 yards and have clear shooting into the patchwork of openings in the timbered area. The downside is if I shoot one it is 300 yards down a pretty steep hill.

My other two spots I am putting stands up are known good spots that have resulted in at least a few opportunities with a bow. I also saw tons of sub-legal bucks out of these spots last year. Here is to hoping they bucks grew up and wander by again. Best of luck this year svk.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I know that feeling. Being 50 yards out of position is the worst. I had that happen on more than one occasion. On the plus side the new spot could be killer for rifle season. I can see 300 yards and have clear shooting into the patchwork of openings in the timbered area. The downside is if I shoot one it is 300 yards down a pretty steep hill.
> 
> My other two spots I am putting stands up are known good spots that have resulted in at least a few opportunities with a bow. I also saw tons of sub-legal bucks out of these spots last year. Here is to hoping they bucks grew up and wander by again. Best of luck this year svk.


Same to you.


----------



## cantoo

You Americans are much richer than us cheap Canadians. In the next week or two I will hit a few yard sales and buy some $2.00 lazy boy chairs. I haul them back to the bush in my 4 wheeler trailer and place them all over the bush and fence line. After a couple of weeks they smell like the bush and we've even scared sleeping foxes out of them in the morning. Scares the bejesus out of you in the dark. I had a buck rip the heck out of one a few years ago, turns out my buddy spilt doe scent on it a few days before. We also hoist a few up into the crotch of decent trees too. And hope for no rain or ya get a wet azz.
Oh yeah I usually end up sleeping in my lazy boys most of the time but at least I enjoy myself.


----------



## stihly dan

Another tree down and load out. This was a 30 dbh red oak. Fell exactly in the right spot. Stumps looking better too. Ran a tank full through each saw.
These rounds are getting very heavy, had to start quartering them.


----------



## JustJeff

stihly dan said:


> Another tree down and load out. This was a 30 dbh red oak. Fell exactly in the right spot. Stumps looking better too. Ran a tank full through each saw.
> These rounds are getting very heavy, had to start quartering them.


You sure know how to pile a load in that truck. That'd squash my eff one fifty.


----------



## stihly dan

The log with the saws almost took me out. Bucked it to 20 inches, rolled it with the peavey to finish the cuts when it decided to roll at my legs. Had to do a quick log walk with the saw running, it rolled about 10 ft as you can see in the pic.


----------



## JustJeff

I know they say to stay on the uphill side but that's not always possible or the most ergonomic. I usually use the wedge cutout as a door stop to keep from getting steam rolled.


----------



## bpalmer

3 loads of Red Oak from storm damage. More tomorrow


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I finally got a chance to tune the 365 xt last night. Previous attempts to tune the saw were fruitless because I didn't have big enough wood and what I interpreted as 4-stroking was actually the saw hitting the rev limiter. Needless to say I was tuned lean. Good thing I check the plug it was snow white and that is no good. Anyways I walked the tune back until it was clean in the cut and half of the plug has the nice caramel color and the other half of the plug is black. If I am reading the plug right I am a touch on the rich side. But please correct me if I am wrong. The saw holds rpm's in the cut. I didn't go way rich and lean the saw out. Which I would have liked to do but didn't have enough wood. I hope this gets me close enough that I wont have any mechanical issues related to being too lean.

Like I said please correct me if I am wrong in my interpretation of the plug. 

Unfortunately I made cookies out of all of the big round I had so I will need to wait until I get some bigger wood. The round has been dead and elevate in my back yard for who knows how long. I cut up the rest of the tree last year it was oak that was dry and nearly petrified. It was so hard that my 50cc saw took forever to cut it with a 20 inch bar. The 70cc saw with the 20 inch bar went through it like butter.


----------



## hardpan

stihly dan said:


> Another tree down and load out. This was a 30 dbh red oak. Fell exactly in the right spot. Stumps looking better too. Ran a tank full through each saw.
> These rounds are getting very heavy, had to start quartering them.



Nice load of good clean wood and a great stump. A Dolly, Husky, and Stihl? Don't those 3 fight when you put them in the truck together? I have to feed my dogs at least 3 feet apart from each other.


----------



## hardpan

stihly dan said:


> The log with the saws almost took me out. Bucked it to 20 inches, rolled it with the peavey to finish the cuts when it decided to roll at my legs. Had to do a quick log walk with the saw running, it rolled about 10 ft as you can see in the pic.



I've done that before. Can we call that dance the farmer-logger-twostep? LOL


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> . . . what I interpreted as 4-stroking was actually the saw hitting the rev limiter. Needless to say I was tuned lean. . . . I hope this gets me close enough that I wont have any mechanical issues related to being too lean.


Time for a tach?

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

Is there any risk by starting fat and then slowly leaning until it cleaned up in the cut?


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Time for a tach?
> 
> Philbert



Maybe. I just dont want to spend $100 or so that it will cost me right now.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> Is there any risk by starting fat and then slowly leaning until it cleaned up in the cut?



Nope. That's actually how I like to go about it. But in this case I went from lean to rich. I think it is a little on the rich side but I have a hard time differentiating 4-stroking and the rev limiter on the saw. I wish I had more wood and I would go 1/4 turn richer just to see the saw sounds like on the rich side. Right now I am a touch richer than the I was when I started fiddling with the carb.


----------



## Bullvi22

Well haven't scrounged any wood this week, but I did finally get around to getting a load of pallets for stacking. Theres a pallet business right at the end of the road with an endless supply of free leftovers. Not always the best quality, but there were some good ones to have this time.

Dad and I got the posts and trusses run for my firewood shed/parking awning on the side of the garage last weekend, so some scrounge progress there too I suppose.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Maybe. I just dont want to spend $100 or so that it will cost me right now.


Cheaper than a new top end. (Besides, what fun is A.S. if we can't goad you into buying something new?)

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains.../Tachometers-Ammeter/TINY-TACHOMETER-TT2A.axd
http://tinytach.com/handheld.php
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/sendec-or-fast-tach-or.253703/

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Time for a tach?
> Philbert



I really like my Fast Tach and use it quite often. 


Well, I actually scrounged a popple today. It was a blowdown across the trail and had the majority of the bark off. With the bark off I figured it would be pretty dried out and not rotten like the 99% of them on the ground here. 

There was also a Sugar Maple limb down in the immediate area so I scarfed that too. 

Here's the popple cut and split with the Sugar Maple loaded.. Only had to noodle 2 rounds, the rest was Fiskar'd just fine. 




All Beverly Hillbilly'd up ready to head home. 




Figure it will be ok for some of the first burns.


----------



## mainewoods

Pretty much have a short window here also, once a popple hits the ground. Usually about a third of the tree is already rotting when it falls. I'm starting to like popple more and more though. They are light and easy to to haul out of the the woods, most of the time they split with minimum effort, and they dry fast. Mighty good when you are behind with your winter firewood. Popple adds up fast. They don't hold a fire long but they burn hot. Just plan on using twice as much as you would if you had good quality hardwood.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Cheaper than a new top end. (Besides, what fun is A.S. if we can't goad you into buying something new?)
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains.../Tachometers-Ammeter/TINY-TACHOMETER-TT2A.axd
> http://tinytach.com/handheld.php
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/sendec-or-fast-tach-or.253703/
> 
> Philbert


Ohhhh I will have on eventually. Just not right now. Heck before I came around here I thought all I needed was one saw and I could pay to have the chain sharpened. Two new to me saws, carb adjustment tools a pile of bars/chains/files, a grinder and compression tester later I figure these are all tools of the trade. Maybe next year I will pick up a tach. My biggest problem tuning the big saw is that I haven't had any big wood in months. I am in the safe zone now. I gave it another 16th of a turn richer just to be safe until I can finally run the saw in some big wood.


----------



## dancan

Clint , I cut a popple last winter , burnt it the same day LOL
I'd rather burn popple than balsam fir , way less mess to deal with .


----------



## mainewoods

And a lot less limbing time!


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> And a lot less limbing time!


You are right. Aspen burns twice as fast as hardwood. And balsam burns almost as twice as fast as aspen. 

In my boiler during high demand I can get 45 minutes per load with balsam, 1.5-4 hours with aspen depending on split size, and 8 hours with hardwood.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Well I finally got a chance to tune the 365 xt last night. Previous attempts to tune the saw were fruitless because I didn't have big enough wood and what I interpreted as 4-stroking was actually the saw hitting the rev limiter. Needless to say I was tuned lean. Good thing I check the plug it was snow white and that is no good. Anyways I walked the tune back until it was clean in the cut and half of the plug has the nice caramel color and the other half of the plug is black. If I am reading the plug right I am a touch on the rich side. But please correct me if I am wrong. The saw holds rpm's in the cut. I didn't go way rich and lean the saw out. Which I would have liked to do but didn't have enough wood. I hope this gets me close enough that I wont have any mechanical issues related to being too lean.
> 
> Like I said please correct me if I am wrong in my interpretation of the plug.
> 
> Unfortunately I made cookies out of all of the big round I had so I will need to wait until I get some bigger wood. The round has been dead and elevate in my back yard for who knows how long. I cut up the rest of the tree last year it was oak that was dry and nearly petrified. It was so hard that my 50cc saw took forever to cut it with a 20 inch bar. The 70cc saw with the 20 inch bar went through it like butter.


That 365 is a big step up from a 50cc saw. I love mine!


----------



## JustJeff

Two years ago I was made not so gentle love to by the propane company. 
Last year I put in a wood stove and bought some cut green the same year to burn in it. 
This year I decided to cut my own, bought my first saw with no research. I researched how to fix and tune said saw and found AS. Now I have 3 saws, 2 with muffler mods, a splitter and a bunch of peripheral tools, equipment and ppe. I also have enough firewood for at least 2 polar vortexes and just sold enough firewood to get my saw and splitter money back. So now I'm shopping for a small aluminum boat cause I'm going fishing baby!!! Thanks AS for the obsession. Lol. And all the good advice. 
Happy scrounging!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> That 365 is a big step up from a 50cc saw. I love mine!


Yea.... Big difference. Especially figuring that I am comparing both saws with a 20" bar. I can't wait to get some wood big enough to really give the saw a work out. Until then my cs400 has been getting a workout with all the plus size zogger wood I have.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Cheaper than a new top end. (Besides, what fun is A.S. if we can't goad you into buying something new?)
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains.../Tachometers-Ammeter/TINY-TACHOMETER-TT2A.axd
> http://tinytach.com/handheld.php
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/sendec-or-fast-tach-or.253703/
> 
> Philbert


Also thankfully it was only lean for a few seconds. I pulled the muffler to check on the piston and everything looks well.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Two years ago I was made not so gentle love to by the propane company.
> Last year I put in a wood stove and bought some cut green the same year to burn in it.
> This year I decided to cut my own, bought my first saw with no research. I researched how to fix and tune said saw and found AS. Now I have 3 saws, 2 with muffler mods, a splitter and a bunch of peripheral tools, equipment and ppe. I also have enough firewood for at least 2 polar vortexes and just sold enough firewood to get my saw and splitter money back. So now I'm shopping for a small aluminum boat cause I'm going fishing baby!!! Thanks AS for the obsession. Lol. And all the good advice.
> Happy scrounging!


Wow we aren't to far off. Except I'm not selling my wood. But I forgot I also got a splitter and a boat load of tools and ppe. Thinking about it, this has been an expensive hobby. What's adding a tach to that list. Sounds like a next year expense. You guys are a horrible influence. No really thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Wow we aren't to far off. Except I'm not selling my wood. But I forgot I also got a splitter and a boat load of tools and ppe. Thinking about it, this has been an expensive hobby. What's adding a tach to that list. Sounds like a next year expense. You guys are a horrible influence. No really thanks for all the advice guys.



What? No Mityvac? How do you get through the day? I am much too nice to mention the hookeroon, cant hook, and log tongs. And it would be just downright evil to suggest a Gransfor Bruks maul. LOL


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> Pretty much have a short window here also, once a popple hits the ground. Usually about a third of the tree is already rotting when it falls. I'm starting to like popple more and more though. They are light and easy to to haul out of the the woods, most of the time they split with minimum effort, and they dry fast. Mighty good when you are behind with your winter firewood. Popple adds up fast. They don't hold a fire long but they burn hot. Just plan on using twice as much as you would if you had good quality hardwood.



I agree. I am surrounded by Popple blow downs and they are all rotten. 

The one I got today was the odd duck.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I agree. I am surrounded by Popple blow downs and they are all rotten.
> 
> The one I got today was the odd duck.


Every so often you get one that received collateral damage and dies quickly. Otherwise if it's dead it's rotten.


----------



## MustangMike

Been away for a few days, so much to read & catch up on. Sorry I missed your Birthday Pirate, hope it went well. (Happy belated Birthday!)

The roof is on the new cabin, with a stove pipe installed, and I will post about our "adventure", with some pics.

Also, my 460 returned from it's TN vacation today, but now I guess it is a hybrid, sporting a ported 046 D jug! Will post more on that after I get to put in in some wood.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Been away for a few days, so much to read & catch up on. Sorry I missed your Birthday Pirate, hope it went well. (Happy belated Birthday!)
> 
> The roof is on the new cabin, with a stove pipe installed, and I will post about our "adventure", with some pics.
> 
> Also, my 460 returned from it's TN vacation today, but now I guess it is a hybrid, sporting a ported 046 D jug! Will post more on that after I get to put in in some wood.


Ooh! Looking forward to running this one.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Been away for a few days, so much to read & catch up on. Sorry I missed your Birthday Pirate, hope it went well. (Happy belated Birthday!)
> 
> The roof is on the new cabin, with a stove pipe installed, and I will post about our "adventure", with some pics.
> 
> Also, my 460 returned from it's TN vacation today, but now I guess it is a hybrid, sporting a ported 046 D jug! Will post more on that after I get to put in in some wood.



Tennessee vacation? Giggle. That sounds like your saw should be pretty fun now.


----------



## nomad_archer

What kind of roof did you put on the cabin?


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I spent a few days putting the roof and a stove pipe on the new cabin. A lot of work, but fairly uneventful until Wed night.

We heard a Porky chewing on some plywood in my trailer at 1:30 in the morning, and dispatched him. There was another one a few hours later, but it scampered into the darkness before we could dispatch him. So when we heard chewing again at 4 in the morning, we came out ready, but it was not a porky, it was a Bear!!! Luckily, it turned and went off, but kept coming back. Finally, we stood (in the dark) in the doorway of the cabin with no door and waited for him to return. He slowly approached, but as soon as he reached Harold's cooler, he bit the corner of it and flung it through the air. He was about 30 feet from us.

We yelled, and I charged out after him. Harold laughed like crazy, and said he could make a lot of money if he had the video of me chasing a Bear down the driveway wearing only my boots and my underwear! But the chasing worked, he did not come back, and I actually got about an hour more of sleep after that!

Sorry, no pics of the Bear, but he was a good looking fella. We were more concerned with clinging to our lights and our guns.

Enjoy the pics. That is Harold on the Roof, and the Porky that will eat my cabin no more!


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> What kind of roof did you put on the cabin?



I could not afford metal with the money I spent on the well this year, so we put snow/ice guard under it and the GAF Ultra HD shingles, they should last a while.


----------



## svk

I'm sorry but I'm laughing pretty darn hard right now after that story.


----------



## Philbert

Nuce looking cabin.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks good. I usually only put snow and ice on the first row and regular felt after that. I like those architectural shingles, they go up quick and easy compared to 3 tab. But I am not a pro. Your cabin is really starting to come together. It looks like a piece of heaven.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> My friend Harold and I spent a few days putting the roof and a stove pipe on the new cabin. A lot of work, but fairly uneventful until Wed night.
> 
> We heard a Porky chewing on some plywood in my trailer at 1:30 in the morning, and dispatched him. There was another one a few hours later, but it scampered into the darkness before we could dispatch him. So when we heard chewing again at 4 in the morning, we came out ready, but it was not a porky, it was a Bear!!! Luckily, it turned and went off, but kept coming back. Finally, we stood (in the dark) in the doorway of the cabin with no door and waited for him to return. He slowly approached, but as soon as he reached Harold's cooler, he bit the corner of it and flung it through the air. He was about 30 feet from us.
> 
> We yelled, and I charged out after him. Harold laughed like crazy, and said he could make a lot of money if he had the video of me chasing a Bear down the driveway wearing only my boots and my underwear! But the chasing worked, he did not come back, and I actually got about an hour more of sleep after that!
> 
> Sorry, no pics of the Bear, but he was a good looking fella. We were more concerned with clinging to our lights and our guns.
> 
> Enjoy the pics. That is Harold on the Roof, and the Porky that will eat my cabin no more!



Your cabin is bigger than my Gardener's hovel. 

Awesome!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

benp said:


> Your cabin is bigger than my Gardener's hovel.
> 
> Awesome!!!!



Two floors, both rooms 20' x 24' w/o any posts in the middle. The Posts & Beams (6.5" x 6.5") were cut by chainsaw with the Beam Machine from Ash Trees that had blown down on my property. Joints are connected (in addition to 1" inlay) with 4" angle iron and 1/2" bolts. It ain't goin no where!


----------



## bpalmer

11 loads today of red and white oak. Great tree service connection. Here are a few of the loads


----------



## mainewoods

A very happy belated B-DAY to you wudpirate!! Sorry I missed itl


----------



## mainewoods

The cabin is coming along nicely, Mike. Your furry woodland friends sure seem to appreciate their new winter den!! LOL


----------



## hardpan

One question Mike. Since your new cabin will be mostly unoccupied, how do you protect the wood and maybe other materials from the porkies? Steel siding and trim probably but what about decks, railing and other exterior enhancements? I have never seen a porcupine in the wild although I did travel the entire length of your beautiful state last week. I was hoping to come across a road kill and "borrow" a few quills for conversation pieces. LOL. OK two questions, do the bears tear up property when nobody is around? I once tent camped in the Smokeys when I was a kid and bears came through the campsite every night. One of them took a bite out of a Styrofoam cooler like you described.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I could not afford metal with the money I spent of the well this year, so we put snow/ice guard under it and the GAF Ultra HD shingles, they should last a while.


Doing good on the cabin! Night time visitors story is funny!


----------



## MustangMike

Bears will usually only do damage to your place if they smell food inside.

The cement board at the bottom of the new cabin, steel doors, and the steel at the bottom of the old cabin generally keep the porkies at bay, but sometimes they climb up a door frame or a corner. There are numerous patches on the old cabin, and one time they got inside, what a mess! They will eat the roof plywood from the inside till it is paper thin. They even ate some treated wood.

I may add some more cement board in strategic locations, like around the door.

Hey, if you want a few quills from this one, let me know, I'll try to get some if he is still there when we go back up. About the only animal that will eat a porky is a fisher, and they are rare. They know how to flip them over and get to the underbelly. The quills are barbed, you don't want to get stuck by one, and if your dog gets into one, it is a disaster.

Hope you took in some good sights going across the upper part of the State.

Here is a pic of the inside of the old cabin, and the wood stove that keeps us warm & toasty. I pre-fabed it in my driveway, and set it up with my brother and my nephew in one weekend back in 1991. There are no permanent footings, or floor. The old tent platform acts as a floor in the back half of it.


----------



## svk

And for whatever reason, any dog with even the smallest amount of shepherd blood can't keep themselves from attacking porkies. Our shepherd mix tangled with one and we had to have the vet remove broken quills from her snout. He told us 85% of the dogs that come in after porky encounters are some kind of shepherd. 

I'm amazed how much trouble you have with them. I only see one every few years. Around here they are shot on site by most people because they are absolute murder on small pine trees.


----------



## svk

Do this next time.


----------



## MustangMike

Everyone up there shoots them on sight, but the supply never seems to run out. They make paths like trenches in the snow. You will swear there is a big herd of them, and likely there is.

They like Maple trees also, and will sometimes girdle a nice tree. Ditto Hemlock. I've seen the damage they do, eating skidder tires, aluminum turn buckles, plywood, treated wood, radiator hoses & break lines. 

They seem to be incompatible with civilization.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Everyone up there shoots them on sight, but the supply never seems to run out. They make paths like trenches in the snow. You will swear there is a big herd of them, and likely there is.
> 
> They like Maple trees also, and will sometimes girdle a nice tree. Ditto Hemlock. I've seen the damage they do, eating skidder tires, aluminum turn buckles, plywood, treated wood, radiator hoses & break lines.
> 
> They seem to be incompatible with civilization.


I remember you mentioning that before. Do they prefer the fluid filled tires to increase their salt intake?


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know the answer to that, but the guy with the skidder flat tire was pissed, they went right between the chains. They had previously eaten his wheelbarrow tire, and the tires on his deer cart, so I don't think they are too picky.

But if you want to bait them, seems like there is nothing better than fresh plywood. They sometimes leave the old stuff alone. I'm told it is the glue they are after.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Bears will usually only do damage to your place if they smell food inside.
> 
> The cement board at the bottom of the new cabin, steel doors, and the steel at the bottom of the old cabin generally keep the porkies at bay, but sometimes they climb up a door frame or a corner. There are numerous patches on the old cabin, and one time they got inside, what a mess! They will eat the roof plywood from the inside till it is paper thin. They even ate some treated wood.
> 
> I may add some more cement board in strategic locations, like around the door.
> 
> Hey, if you want a few quills from this one, let me know, I'll try to get some if he is still there when we go back up. About the only animal that will eat a porky is a fisher, and they are rare. They know how to flip them over and get to the underbelly. The quills are barbed, you don't want to get stuck by one, and if your dog gets into one, it is a disaster.
> 
> Hope you took in some good sights going across the upper part of the State.
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of the old cabin, and the wood stove that keeps us warm & toasty. I pre-fabed it in my driveway, and set it up with my brother and my nephew in one weekend back in 1991. There are no permanent footings, or floor. The old tent platform acts as a floor in the back half of it.


Now, I don't know if it would work, but worth a bag of cattle mineral salt feed to try out. Dump some all over any stumps you have to get rid of, maybe they will chow down on the stumps instead of your cabin. Got the idea from the old wives tale of whizzing on the stumps to get porkys to eat them. Around here, I have never seen one, although two years ago we started seeing armadilloes.


----------



## MustangMike

Good idea, except it will likely just bring more of them in, and I'll get busted for baiting the deer, cause they like it too!


----------



## svk

They call salt "bait" in NY?


----------



## MustangMike

Hauled that other Ash Tree down the steep slope this morning. Bought some 1/2" pulleys from Baileys that made the job a lot easier, set up like a Zip line and just lightly dragged the logs. The 15" Ash was no contest for my 460 Hybrid.

So I went to another location and dropped a partly rotted Red Oak that will be for next year's fire wood. The saw felt like a Beast with a 24" bar, even with the 8 pin sprocket, till one of the rounds pulled the bar to the ground. Did not have the time to sharpen or change the chain, so will finish it up another time.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> Good idea, except it will likely just bring more of them in, and I'll get busted for baiting the deer, cause they like it too!



Oh yes, many people have been busted for baiting deer with mineral/salt licks.


----------



## svk

Unreal. That's not bait!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Unreal. That's not bait!


I don't know - several deer were 'assaulted' while checking it out . . .

Philbert


----------



## dancan

No new wood scrounging today but I built a wood rack outside by the entrance door for the burning season , I had to make it moveable because it's on the wife's flowerbed LOL .
It'll hold 40" x 24" x 8' , I put a roof on it and 2 ends covered , I'm just gonna use a tarp to cover the front where the back is against the house .
I made it out of the lumber from the scrounged logs and some of the longer 2x4's out of the trailer load of construction wood .
Only stubbed the finger once on the whole project , sure let me know I was alive LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## dancan

It aint purdy , pics tomorrow LOL
I'll trade you solid balsam fir for the half rotted red oak .


----------



## Ryan Groat

Cleared an area for my new wood shed going up. 

Right now the plan is 40x12 with 5 bays.


----------



## stihly dan

Spent the day cutting and loading. Little brother got 2 loads I got 1. So far he is winning even though I am doing 80% of the work and all the tools and supplies. These oaks are getting heavier and heavier, I know its time to stop when my feet feel like there in concrete and the legs move in slow motion. Oh, and the damn cramps, hand and forearm cramps kill.


----------



## Full Chisel

Got another small scrounge of red oak yesterday. This time it was a dead standing tree that was completely dried...almost petrified. Easiest splitting wood I have come across yet, I could have split the rounds with a hatchet. The bigger pile is gnarly and ugly pieces that couldn't be stacked...going to just toss a pile up on the porch to use for overnighters when the cold nights arrive. Still waiting to fire up the stove...


----------



## stihly dan

Small is right, but it all ads up.


----------



## benp

Ryan Groat said:


> Cleared an area for my new wood shed going up.
> 
> Right now the plan is 40x12 with 5 bays.



You're going to need more site prep for 5 bays.....


----------



## Ryan Groat

benp said:


> You're going to need more site prep for 5 bays.......


I should have stated started clearing. However the from the view point of the picture it will be 40 deep and 12 wide. The shrub on the left of the picture will be gone and that shrub line will be the front of the shed. 

There is a stack of wood there that's out of the picture that I didn't want to knock over with the tractor.


----------



## MustangMike

Oak is about the heaviest wood out there.


----------



## blades

green oak= about 8000 lbs per cord


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Bears will usually only do damage to your place if they smell food inside.
> 
> The cement board at the bottom of the new cabin, steel doors, and the steel at the bottom of the old cabin generally keep the porkies at bay, but sometimes they climb up a door frame or a corner. There are numerous patches on the old cabin, and one time they got inside, what a mess! They will eat the roof plywood from the inside till it is paper thin. They even ate some treated wood.
> 
> I may add some more cement board in strategic locations, like around the door.
> 
> Hey, if you want a few quills from this one, let me know, I'll try to get some if he is still there when we go back up. About the only animal that will eat a porky is a fisher, and they are rare. They know how to flip them over and get to the underbelly. The quills are barbed, you don't want to get stuck by one, and if your dog gets into one, it is a disaster.
> 
> Hope you took in some good sights going across the upper part of the State.
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of the old cabin, and the wood stove that keeps us warm & toasty. I pre-fabed it in my driveway, and set it up with my brother and my nephew in one weekend back in 1991. There are no permanent footings, or floor. The old tent platform acts as a floor in the back half of it.



Some friends had a fisher wanting to take up residence with them in their hunting cabin......while they were there. Fun times...lol

The only time my dog has been porupined is when I shot one out of a tree. I thought he was preoccupied raising hell with a red squirrel about 50 yards away so I figured I could get away with it. 

Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. 

In the blink of an eye he shot past me and "Booped" it with his nose on the bounce. 

He just stopped and looked at me. He knew something was wrong. His nose looked like a pin cushion. lol

I had him lay down and rolled him on his side. I kind of sat on him while I pulled the quills out of his nose with a leatherman. 

I got really really lucky that it was just his nose and that he didn't try to chomp it. 



Philbert said:


> I don't know - several deer were 'assaulted' while checking it out . . .
> 
> Philbert







Let me guess Philbert...You are here all week and try the veal.


----------



## USMC615

Full Chisel said:


> Got another small scrounge of red oak yesterday. This time it was a dead standing tree that was completely dried...almost petrified. Easiest splitting wood I have come across yet, I could have split the rounds with a hatchet. The bigger pile is gnarly and ugly pieces that couldn't be stacked...going to just toss a pile up on the porch to use for overnighters when the cold nights arrive. Still waiting to fire up the stove...
> 
> View attachment 452907


Nice little score, indeed.


----------



## wudpirat

Fired up the Smoke Dragon last nite.
Temps dropped to 34 Deg F and the house got chilly, toasty warm now.
Hey Zog, not an old wife's tail, When Good Ole Bud wus on fire watch on Bald Mt. he would wizz on the stump in front of the cabin before climbing the tower, within a week the stump was gone.
Hey Mike, that dude HAROLD is a keeper, I can't get anyone heren to climb a ladder, they all tremble like a dog passing peach pits. Dear old Dad has to climb on the roof to check the chimley for creosote. Sorry bunch if I have to say so.
Mike, your new cabin lookin great but I kinda like the looks of the old one, more like Deer Camp to me.
When I hunted in Me. many years ago, kill every porky you see, cut off all four feet and give them to Good Old Bud.
He would turn them in for the 50 cent bounty, fed the family one winter on the bounty money. He would offer to drop them into the trash on the way out after getting the bounty. Instead he would pocket them and take them to the next Town Clerk, and collect more bounty money. a slicky boy for sure.
I hit a porky with a .50 cal RB from my ML. turned him into a inside out bag of saw dust. Didn't save the feet as Bud had passed a long time ago.
Gotta go, lots of things to do, including making a place to store the two cord wood Billy dropped off, got two more cord coming. Good looking wood, mostly Oak, Maple and Black Birch.
Sorry guys, the cake and ice cream is gone but I do have some watermelon left if interested.
CUL, FREDM


----------



## dancan

Wood shelter in it's winter location .


----------



## svk

Looks great!


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Wood shelter in it's winter location .


Hey I like that. Looks good. I usually stage a weeks worth next to the closest door to my stove. It's on my deck under a roof but the snow blows in and cakes it if it's real windy. I'm going to add stealing your idea to my list of things to do!


----------



## zogger

Here's accuweather's winter guess

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-2016-mild-northeast-california-rain/52732989

All I got to say is, ya ya ya, winter means mud here. It's already soup and it's just early fall. There better be some snow though or I switch on the mini ice age machine!

Good luck with the wood sales, guys!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Good luck with the wood sales, guys!


I'm not even trying to sell wood and I have 4 friends who want loads from me. Maybe I'll have to start a hydro fund.


----------



## Full Chisel

dancan said:


> Wood shelter in it's winter location .



How do you get your splits so uniform like that?


----------



## Full Chisel

stihly dan said:


> Small is right, but it all ads up.



A few days of heat for sure though. I'm planning on getting the rest of the tree!


----------



## dancan

Full Chisel said:


> How do you get your splits so uniform like that?



It comes from the uniform tree , I put the word out . looking for more LOL
svk , I pulled aside all the 3' 2x's for projects or cut them later if we get a polar vortex


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Here's accuweather's winter guess
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-2016-mild-northeast-california-rain/52732989
> 
> All I got to say is, ya ya ya, winter means mud here. It's already soup and it's just early fall. There better be some snow though or I switch on the mini ice age machine!
> 
> Good luck with the wood sales, guys!



A mild winter wouldn't break my heart one bit. At least you can do stuff outside and maybe have some wood leftover.


----------



## smokeykurt

Finally got some pics. A Pin Oak from my moms house. It'll heat real well once split and seasoned. And yes, that is a Poulan 18in. Chainsaw, be gentle haha.


----------



## smokeykurt

another pic before i cut up the big rounds.


----------



## nomad_archer

Got the back log of wood cut and stacked today. I did have help from my wife. She runs the splitter while I cut and she helps stack. It was a beautiful day to work outside.


----------



## zogger

voice mode = "Sam Kinison"
..

IT NEVER ENDS!!!

Second cut, brandy new chain..grabbed something, chain jumped, tore up five drivers...


----------



## zogger

smokeykurt said:


> another pic before i cut up the big rounds.View attachment 453106



Howdy! Those little poulans are tough! I have a bunch, they work great. I've said in another post, there's more dang wood cut up in the US with the cheapest farmbosses, ranchers and poulans then everything else combined.


----------



## MustangMike

zogger said:


> voice mode = "Sam Kinison"View attachment 453114
> ..
> 
> IT NEVER ENDS!!!
> 
> Second cut, brandy new chain..grabbed something, chain jumped, tore up five drivers...



Wow, never saw that happen, what kind of chain are you running?


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> voice mode = "Sam Kinison"View attachment 453114
> ..
> 
> IT NEVER ENDS!!!
> 
> Second cut, brandy new chain..grabbed something, chain jumped, tore up five drivers...


Yeow!


----------



## smokeykurt

zogger said:


> Howdy! Those little poulans are tough! I have a bunch, they work great. I've said in another post, there's more dang wood cut up in the US with the cheapest farmbosses, ranchers and poulans then everything else combined.



Yeah, i was surprised actually. it handled it pretty good. Only bogged down a bit on the 30 inch rounds but got threw them. Biggest pain was that saw didnt have the antivibration handle, so i felt like jelly afterwards lol.


----------



## stihly dan

Took down and brought home another red oak. Man these suckers are heavy. What happened to losing water weight in fall? The rounds with the eye balls are from today. That is water seeping out 5 hrs after bucking.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Wow, never saw that happen, what kind of chain are you running?


3/8ths 50 gauge Oregon, semi chisel dpx. Chain grabbed and pinched and stalled the engine. I got it out, it was hanging, took the cover off and WTF... arrgg....took that 24 bar off, put the 28 on and finished out the tank with no issues (using my 371xp). I have no real idea what happened, never had this happen before. I've broken cutters but never drivers. First cut was fine, smooth, nice chips, etc. no problems. I think the big chunk of wood sagged and it pinched, I was sorta at an awkward angle, maybe I did it by bending the bar or something. Just don't know. Cutting up this tree is an adventure for sure, like cutting up a school bus. I have to take various huge chunks off of it.


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Took down and brought home another red oak. Man these suckers are heavy. What happened to losing water weight in fall? The rounds with the eye balls are from today. That is water seeping out 5 hrs after bucking.


Nice clean pretty wood man! You are getting a great pile going there!

Ain't no lightweight oak..just ain't.


----------



## MustangMike

S Kurt, those non AV saws are even worse in the cold weather. Your hands will vibrate for a long time. Get a saw with AV, and you will never use it again. A nice 044 with a KS jug on the trading site, not pretty, but has been mechanically rebuilt, get it and you will love it, I promise! (and I'm not the one selling it). It will be so much faster and smoother than what you are using you will think it is Heaven! 

S Dan, like Zogger says, Oak is always heavy. A little lighter when it drys, but don't expect it to be light after you cur it, EVER!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> S Kurt, those non AV saws are even worse in the cold weather. Your hands will vibrate for a long time. Get a saw with AV, and you will never use it again. A nice 044 with a KS jug on the trading site, not pretty, but has been mechanically rebuilt, get it and you will love it, I promise! (and I'm not the one selling it). It will be so much faster and smoother than what you are using you will think it is Heaven!
> 
> S Dan, like Zogger says, Oak is always heavy. A little lighter when it drys, but don't expect it to be light after you cur it, EVER!



kurt - listen to what this mike character says he knows what he's talking about. Although there are other 70cc class saws other than the 044/046 but mike loves those saws and for good reason. They are good saws.

This site can cost you and save you a bunch of money. If you start looking at different bigger saws it can cost you but if you read enough you will learn what to check and you can buy used on CL and get some great deals. That 30" oak you tangled with begs for a 70cc saw. Honestly I wish I could find a tree that big just to play with my big saw. 

Whatever you do sounds like you need to upgrade to something anything with good av. All the saws I own have good AV. I paid a little more for my ms271 for the better AV but that was my first and probably last saw I ever buy new after what I have learned here. The used saws the CS400 and 365 XT both are good in the AV department. The CS400 surprised me big time with the amount of AV especially for the retail price of the saw. In the chainsaw forum they are having a raffle with $10 tickets where the benefits go to help a member in need. They are raffling off some really awesome saws along with a ton of other stuff. Its just and idea if you want to take a chance.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

zogger said:


> Here's accuweather's winter guess
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-2016-mild-northeast-california-rain/52732989
> 
> All I got to say is, ya ya ya, winter means mud here. It's already soup and it's just early fall. There better be some snow though or I switch on the mini ice age machine!
> 
> Good luck with the wood sales, guys!



I love it - "Not _AS_ brutal" for the northeast. So it will be brutal, just not as brutal as last year?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Here was my little weekend scrounge. My in-laws had a tree service come clean up their property. This is what I got CSS in a few hours on Saturday. This was all low quality hardwood and softwoods. There is a big ash and a decent sized black locust that I will go after next weekend. Then I will just need to haul it home. The ash and locust were standing dead, so they will burn this winter. The softer / less dense stuff can be my fall wood for next year. The rounds in the pic are white pine, and so wet that I couldn't split them, the Fiskars just sank in and splashed water everywhere. Hopefully when things freeze a bit, they will pop, and then I can stack them out and let it season.

For reference, the stack is about 5' high for most of the length of it. I cut to about 20" long, and the stack is probably 25-30 feet long. 


It's official, I have started on firewood '16/'17!


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks good. I personally just finished my winter of 16-17 firewood. I am probably 1 year to 1.5 years ahead depending on the polar vortex that is unleashed this year.


----------



## hardpan

We went through New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine to Bar Harbor, then back through Massachusetts, the entire length of Pennsylvania, etc. People were getting nervous near the coast when the hurricane's course was uncertain. It was my first viewing of the New England states and gave me new perspective and respect, absolutely beautiful country and good people. Except for the mountains and all that rock (how in the hell do you ever get a clear lawn or pasture or cultivated field) the trees and vegetation in the rolling hills is very similar to my home. We mostly took 2 lane roads so 3200 miles in 8 days meant a disproportionate and undesirable amount of seat time but I only have 2 weeks vacation a year. We drove the length of Seneca Lake and I have never seen so many wineries and of course vineyards. Mount Washington was cloudy and closed.

I am glad we don't have the porcupines. Our beaver (the 4 legged variety) are destructive enough along our lakes, creeks and bottom ground. They dam a low area, cause flooding, and once the government classifies it a wetland the owner has lost control of his own property. As a coal miner it is a problem also. We can mine through a wetland but then we are required to replace it at a 3:1 ratio (mine a 1 acre wetland and replace it with a 3 acre wetland), expensive.

Salt/mineral blocks are "bait" here also, must be removed during deer season I think. I don't hunt deer so not a personal concern.


----------



## Ambull01

Dan, I'm coming for you.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Dan, I'm coming for you.


Needs to be full and bumper dragging before we compare you to the king.....


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Needs to be full and bumper dragging before we compare you to the king.....



lol. I actually thought it was full. The picture sure makes the load look smaller. The ass was starting to sag so I thought I better stop loading. It's all white oak and I still have multiple loads to go.


----------



## square1

Ambull01 said:


> lol. I actually thought it was full. The picture sure makes the load look smaller. The ass was starting to sag so I thought I better stop loading. It's all white oak and I still have multiple loads to go.


I think Dan's motto is "If you can see the daylight through any window, including the windshield , keep loading!".


----------



## Ambull01

square1 said:


> I think Dan's motto is "If you can see the daylight through any window, including the windshield , keep loading!".



Yep, that sounds like him. Wish I didn't have so many windows on the side of my van. Oh well, just have to make do until I pick up a Cummins Ram. Can't wait.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Dan, I'm coming for you.



You're still in pee pee league with that load. If your not ridding on the bump stops and have headlights to the sky keep on loading.


----------



## Ambull01

Sorry about all my posts everyone, been away for a while and trying to catch up. Super busy with work, looking for a new job, home maintenance, learning Python, etc. I just found a new job with a huge increase in salary so it was worth it. 



USMC615 said:


> If you can narrow down specific dates, I can see what I can do. In DoD, ya gotta submit your leave planner by end of Jan each year, for that current year, but it can certainly be altered. We do a lot of dove and quail huntin here...would love to get up there and bust some birds with you guys, regardless of bird type.



What agency do you work for? I've been with DoD since my Marine Corps days. I'm finally getting away from them and going to an independent smaller agency. They've been able to have a clean audit for 18 consecutive years! The Army has never been able to achieve a clean audit. Shame, shame. 



svk said:


> I personally move stuff about 40 miles from my hunting cabin to my main cabin where most of my wood is consumed via boiler and fireplace. Granted 99 percent of the trips are made with another purpose making the wood delivery cost zero except for the difference in mileage from running from unloaded to loaded.
> 
> You have to determine if there is a value on your time ie could you be working at $XX per hour instead and the actual cost of fuel and a small amount of depreciation on your vehicle. I would happily drive an hour to get good wood knowing that my truck and trailer can haul 1.25 cords. Don't need many trips like that to put up a season of wood. Or if I had to haul alot I would borrow my buddy's dump trailer and haul a couple of cords at a time.



What's your wood hauler? I've been thinking a 3/4-1 ton Cummins Ram as my future vehicle to safely carry 1/2 cord in the bed and haul 1 cord in a trailer. If you have a 1/2 ton truck, how does it handle with all that wood?


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Sorry about all my posts everyone, been away for a while and trying to catch up. Super busy with work, looking for a new job, home maintenance, learning Python, etc. I just found a new job with a huge increase in salary so it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> What agency do you work for? I've been with DoD since my Marine Corps days. I'm finally getting away from them and going to an independent smaller agency. They've been able to have a clean audit for 18 consecutive years! The Army has never been able to achieve a clean audit. Shame, shame.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your wood hauler? I've been thinking a 3/4-1 ton Cummins Ram as my future vehicle to safely carry 1/2 cord in the bed and haul 1 cord in a trailer. If you have a 1/2 ton truck, how does it handle with all that wood?


I'm civil service DoD...work in C-17's. I'm originally A-6/E Intruders / EA-6/B Prowlers avionics and electrician from back in my Corps yeas. I run a repair, back shop now for all C-17 flight control equipment. Robins AFB is one of only a few bases worldwide that handle Depot Level maintenance on C-17's, C-5's, C-130's, and F-15's. Flightline gets crazy everyday. When the F-15's get rollin, they can sure put on an air show...and a free one at that, seven days a week.


----------



## USMC615

Scored another good handful of arrowheads a couple weeks back...check 'em out in the Off The Topic, Arrowhead deal. Son and I had a blast...they were laid up everywhere after they turned peanuts.


----------



## crazywolf

Hello all! I've been lurking for awhile and read this entire thread. It's been a great help in making some choices. We just put in a wood stove at the end of winter this year after having huge power bills for an old home. I had a few saws but most were small for general land owner stuff. I had a Husqvarna 445 which I loved and a few years ago added a MS211 which is great for the small stuff. After reading this thread and looking at what kind of wood I was going to be into I bought a new 562xp and was amazed at the difference even after seeing all of you say how different the power was. I can't imagine how the truly large saws run.

Luckily I already had plenty of useful tools like an x27 and a tractor with a FEL






This was an old pine that had died and half fell over. I knocked it all the way down with my tractor last winter. The 562xp went through it like it was nothing.





I plan to store as much as possible on our front porch so it's easy to get to. 





Using the FEL to hold a load as close as possible definitely makes my life easier.





These are oak chunks. My parents had a large oak dropped a few years ago unfortunately the rounds were just a bit too large so I cut them down before splitting. I lost alot of wood to moisture as they sat on their ends for way too long. I mainly split out what was still solid.





I got this to make it easier to bring in a load.





Here is the final product keeping me warm this weekend in the evening. I mix the pine in with the oak for now. Unfortunately I have a ton of pine on my property the oak were cleared out before I bought it. I still have enough to help bring in the deer. I don't want to cut any nice tree's just dead stuff. I'm hoping to bring home a bunch of stuff from our hunt club property but at this point I'm not running a saw in the woods until after bow season.


----------



## H-Ranch

Part of 5 loads on the ground waiting to be processed - 3 from the cherry tree started a couple weeks ago. The 2 loads of oak, ash, and mystery wood are from my senior citizen. Some of those are 30+" long - some have been Fiskarized already in the foreground. I did have to pick them up at his place this time, but he had the wood cut and stacked by the driveway and helped me load it. There are probably 2 more truck loads of seasoned and many more green. Plus he's working on more deadfall, leaners, and the like.


Load 4 of the cherry is in the truck - big stuff that had to be noodled just to load. There are 2 more loads of pine on the ground to pick up tonight and more of that to come as well.


----------



## dancan

Structural glass Reid , load till the structure fails LOL
Soon have the ef250 on the road and dump trailer so we'll see how that works out but I think it'll be hard to beat for the in and out incognito .
Nice bunch of loads guys and welcome aboard crazywolf , don't forget , we like pics .
Reid if you're only running a 1/2 cord in the Cumins you should just buy a 1/2 ton


----------



## USMC615

Anyone having 'alert' problems?? I sure am. Might be an IOS problem/glitch...no clue. And ain't smart enuff above the average idiot to know what to check or do.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Hello all! I've been lurking for awhile and read this entire thread. It's been a great help in making some choices. We just put in a wood stove at the end of winter this year after having huge power bills for an old home. I had a few saws but most were small for general land owner stuff. I had a Husqvarna 445 which I loved and a few years ago added a MS211 which is great for the small stuff. After reading this thread and looking at what kind of wood I was going to be into I bought a new 562xp and was amazed at the difference even after seeing all of you say how different the power was. I can't imagine how the truly large saws run.
> 
> Luckily I already had plenty of useful tools like an x27 and a tractor with a FEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an old pine that had died and half fell over. I knocked it all the way down with my tractor last winter. The 562xp went through it like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to store as much as possible on our front porch so it's easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the FEL to hold a load as close as possible definitely makes my life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are oak chunks. My parents had a large oak dropped a few years ago unfortunately the rounds were just a bit too large so I cut them down before splitting. I lost alot of wood to moisture as they sat on their ends for way too long. I mainly split out what was still solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this to make it easier to bring in a load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product keeping me warm this weekend in the evening. I mix the pine in with the oak for now. Unfortunately I have a ton of pine on my property the oak were cleared out before I bought it. I still have enough to help bring in the deer. I don't want to cut any nice tree's just dead stuff. I'm hoping to bring home a bunch of stuff from our hunt club property but at this point I'm not running a saw in the woods until after bow season.



Is that the 30-NCH? I just bought one after I saw it on sale for $649. Supposed to be here today.



dancan said:


> Structural glass Reid , load till the structure fails LOL
> Soon have the ef250 on the road and dump trailer so we'll see how that works out but I think it'll be hard to beat for the in and out incognito .
> Nice bunch of loads guys and welcome aboard crazywolf , don't forget , we like pics .
> Reid if you're only running a 1/2 cord in the Cumins you should just buy a 1/2 ton



You're going to hurt yourself trying to fill your new scrounge rig up.

Well I figure I couldn't load a truck any more than I can load the van without pieces falling out. I have my eyes open for a trailer though. I'm guessing about 2k pounds in the truck bed, trailer will probably weight 1-2k lbs, then hopefully a cord of wood in it for close to 5k lbs. That sounds like a hefty load to pull.

Also, I thought you mentioned the amount of trouble diesels can give and now you own one?


----------



## Ambull01

Question for all the chainsaw fanatics. Do you guys think a Stihl 045 AV Super electronic is worth $50? The guy says it doesn't run and has no idea what's wrong with it. Supposed to have compression. I believe it's a 80+cc saw. I want to tinker with it if there's a chance to fix that beast. My Poulan Pro 360 started my itch.


----------



## Ryan Groat

crazywolf said:


> Hello all! I've been lurking for awhile and read this entire thread. It's been a great help in making some choices. We just put in a wood stove at the end of winter this year after having huge power bills for an old home. I had a few saws but most were small for general land owner stuff. I had a Husqvarna 445 which I loved and a few years ago added a MS211 which is great for the small stuff. After reading this thread and looking at what kind of wood I was going to be into I bought a new 562xp and was amazed at the difference even after seeing all of you say how different the power was. I can't imagine how the truly large saws run.
> 
> Luckily I already had plenty of useful tools like an x27 and a tractor with a FEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an old pine that had died and half fell over. I knocked it all the way down with my tractor last winter. The 562xp went through it like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to store as much as possible on our front porch so it's easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the FEL to hold a load as close as possible definitely makes my life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are oak chunks. My parents had a large oak dropped a few years ago unfortunately the rounds were just a bit too large so I cut them down before splitting. I lost alot of wood to moisture as they sat on their ends for way too long. I mainly split out what was still solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this to make it easier to bring in a load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product keeping me warm this weekend in the evening. I mix the pine in with the oak for now. Unfortunately I have a ton of pine on my property the oak were cleared out before I bought it. I still have enough to help bring in the deer. I don't want to cut any nice tree's just dead stuff. I'm hoping to bring home a bunch of stuff from our hunt club property but at this point I'm not running a saw in the woods until after bow season.


How do you like your land plane? I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Greenthorn

@crazywolf, welcome to the scrounge club, 4 years and 2 posts? Now that you're here, we'll get you 3 years ahead on wood and probably gain 3 more chainsaws....

PS nice pics!


----------



## dancan

Reid , if it's got a good bar and chain ...
Not a saw for me , old school but it might be good trading fodder .
I drive minimum 50 miles every day so a truck is an expense , the van got me an honest 22 mpg combined city/highway , I don't think a gas 4x4 in my price range will do it , the ef250 is a 2000 so it's the last of the 73's and I know a few guys that have plenty of spare parts and should be 20ish mpg .
I've not hurt myself loading the van .... yet LOL
Maybe I should put a trailer hitch on the wife's Echo , that thing gets 41mpg


----------



## dancan

USMC615 said:


> Anyone having 'alert' problems?? I sure am. Might be an IOS problem/glitch...no clue. And ain't smart enuff above the average idiot to know what to check or do.



What kind of alert problem ?


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Question for all the chainsaw fanatics. Do you guys think a Stihl 045 AV Super electronic is worth $50? The guy says it doesn't run and has no idea what's wrong with it. Supposed to have compression. I believe it's a 80+cc saw. I want to tinker with it if there's a chance to fix that beast. My Poulan Pro 360 started my itch.


Don't know a thing about them. I would check if pistons and cylinders are available first though. Projectt saws can wind up being more expensive than a new or newish nice saw, real fast if parts are NLA except used or pricey new old stock etc. Someone on the tradin post has several husky 288s for sale right now, there's a classic strong saw. He's asking fair money, but they are considered absolutely one of the best larger saws ever made by anyone.


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> What kind of alert problem ?


All my preferences are set right, I did get this alert...I have to backtrack for days just to keep up. Maybe the Gods or mods are against me, lol?? I hardly get anymore alerts...IOS has updated a couple of times in the last two weeks...who knows?


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Don't know a thing about them. I would check if pistons and cylinders are available first though. Projectt saws can wind up being more expensive than a new or newish nice saw, real fast if parts are NLA except used or pricey new old stock etc. Someone on the tradin post has several husky 288s for sale right now, there's a classic strong saw. He's asking fair money, but they are considered absolutely one of the best larger saws ever made by anyone.



Zogger! How you been? I read a thread here about someone building a 045 Super. Said the piston was just about impossible to find.


----------



## nomad_archer

Cleaned the chimney today. I still don't like the ladder but it is getting easier. Started a fire for the test run. Looks like I am good to go. The cold can take its time.


----------



## dancan

USMC615 , it takes a day to get everything back to normal if I do a tapatalk update on my phone , my puter sez this setting but the phone sez that setting .


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Zogger! How you been? I read a thread here about someone building a 045 Super. Said the piston was just about impossible to find.


I'm fine, just tired a lot, working a bunch and beavering away now and then on the big yard oak. I'm finally in solid 394xp territory now, I can barely get these nubbies off with the three foot bar. I should have put the saw in the pic for scale, that's about six foot across the end of the log with a big nubbie on the left. Got several down today plus one full round, had to cut from both sides then wedge it and crack it off. Mambo rounds ain't the word..bigger than that. That ported 394 can sure suck the mix down! About half a tank a cut, thereabouts. I might be running a scosh rich, not sure, but..that's a big powerful saw. Still running in new rings, too, so a little rich is OK. I have to start it on the ground. I bet it would run a much larger bar, but they are pretty pricey, then you need some loops. Then I would need two stunt doubles to run it..hahahaha!


----------



## MustangMike

So here is what I did this morning, used all my saws, but the 044 #2 with those new 661 R spikes and 28" light bar just seemed to be set up perfect for this tree (again). The only part that bar did not go through was the bottom stump cut (I did 2 stump cuts). Was all done cutting by just after noon, but had to restrict how much I put in the trailer, that darn wet Red Oak overloads it fast! This is next year's wood.

Had to keep the hinge a little thick, and left it a little thicker toward me, and also roped the tree just to make sure, but it went down right on the money. It was leaning a bit to the right of where we wanted it to go, and you know how heavy Red Oak is!

I may have to set up my 460/046 D similarly, that saw is a Beast! But the 044 is also very strong, and nice & light to work with (for a saw that can handle a 28" bar in hardwood).

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## svk

That's a pretty impressive "fleet" picture Mike.


----------



## JustJeff

crazywolf said:


> Hello all! I've been lurking for awhile and read this entire thread. It's been a great help in making some choices. We just put in a wood stove at the end of winter this year after having huge power bills for an old home. I had a few saws but most were small for general land owner stuff. I had a Husqvarna 445 which I loved and a few years ago added a MS211 which is great for the small stuff. After reading this thread and looking at what kind of wood I was going to be into I bought a new 562xp and was amazed at the difference even after seeing all of you say how different the power was. I can't imagine how the truly large saws run.
> 
> Luckily I already had plenty of useful tools like an x27 and a tractor with a FEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an old pine that had died and half fell over. I knocked it all the way down with my tractor last winter. The 562xp went through it like it was nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to store as much as possible on our front porch so it's easy to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the FEL to hold a load as close as possible definitely makes my life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are oak chunks. My parents had a large oak dropped a few years ago unfortunately the rounds were just a bit too large so I cut them down before splitting. I lost alot of wood to moisture as they sat on their ends for way too long. I mainly split out what was still solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this to make it easier to bring in a load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product keeping me warm this weekend in the evening. I mix the pine in with the oak for now. Unfortunately I have a ton of pine on my property the oak were cleared out before I bought it. I still have enough to help bring in the deer. I don't want to cut any nice tree's just dead stuff. I'm hoping to bring home a bunch of stuff from our hunt club property but at this point I'm not running a saw in the woods until after bow season.


Looks like you don't need any advice from us. Nice install on the stove, looks warm and welcoming. Welcome to the group.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> So here is what I did this morning, used all my saws, but the 044 #2 with those new 661 R spikes and 28" light bar just seemed to be set up perfect for this tree (again). The only part that bar did not go through was the bottom stump cut (I did 2 stump cuts). Was all done cutting by just after noon, but had to restrict how much I put in the trailer, that darn wet Red Oak overloads it fast! This is next year's wood.
> 
> Had to keep the hinge a little thick, and left it a little thicker toward me, and also roped the tree just to make sure, but it went down right on the money. It was leaning a bit to the right of where we wanted it to go, and you know how heavy Red Oak is!
> 
> I may have to set up my 460/046 D similarly, that saw is a Beast! But the 044 is also very strong, and nice & light to work with (for a saw that can handle a 28" bar in hardwood).
> 
> Enjoy the pics.


Note to self; never arm wrestle mustangmike!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> So here is what I did this morning, used all my saws, but the 044 #2 with those new 661 R spikes and 28" light bar just seemed to be set up perfect for this tree (again). The only part that bar did not go through was the bottom stump cut (I did 2 stump cuts). Was all done cutting by just after noon, but had to restrict how much I put in the trailer, that darn wet Red Oak overloads it fast! This is next year's wood.
> 
> Had to keep the hinge a little thick, and left it a little thicker toward me, and also roped the tree just to make sure, but it went down right on the money. It was leaning a bit to the right of where we wanted it to go, and you know how heavy Red Oak is!
> 
> I may have to set up my 460/046 D similarly, that saw is a Beast! But the 044 is also very strong, and nice & light to work with (for a saw that can handle a 28" bar in hardwood).
> 
> Enjoy the pics.



Oh man, those are nice rounds, about as perfect as it gets! I can't wait to get back to more normal trees like that! Cool set of saws, too, man. I'll have to do one like that with all the saws I have used on...never named the tree yet...hmmm...got it...OAKZILLA!


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike you need a trailer just to get your saws to the job. 

Zogger -- good gracious that is a lot of serious wood. Has to be scary to work around that much weight.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Question for all the chainsaw fanatics. Do you guys think a Stihl 045 AV Super electronic is worth $50? The guy says it doesn't run and has no idea what's wrong with it. Supposed to have compression. I believe it's a 80+cc saw. I want to tinker with it if there's a chance to fix that beast. My Poulan Pro 360 started my itch.


Be worth that for parts if its not all beat to death. I paid 50 for an 032av and all it needed was a cleaning and a tune. Ran it enough to know I didn't like the ergos, and sold it for 225. Bought a 3 yr old husky 365 and love it, great anti vibe and lots of parts. The moral of this story is, for fifty bones, you really can't lose.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Mike you need a trailer just to get your saws to the job.
> 
> Zogger -- good gracious that is a lot of serious wood. Has to be scary to work around that much weight.


I had one close call already, had to jump and a chunk hit my leg a little. Believe me, I am looking at every cut six times from every angle. I already have a ton of wood underneath the main trunk, and gonna add some more. There's a few big branches underneath still holding it up, both ends in the air, so I'm watching for big movement. Just those little stem nubbies must be running five/six hundred lbs or so. The main rounds about 3/4 ton estimated. I had some fantastic pics of the tree when it was still in full limb and alive, but lost in the big hack. It was 110 foot wide and 95 foot high.


----------



## nomad_archer

So since I have been on a tuning kick. Today I took the 365 way rich and got it finally tuned. Then cleaned it up and put it away for winter.

I tuned the leaf blower today. It was a remanufactured unit and I sure hope it wasn't tuned like this from the factory originally. But it needed 1/2 turn richer on the low end and nearly a a full turn until it started 4 stroking on the H. It took a little more 3/4 turn to get the H close but still a little rich. It finally gives even power with good throttle response.


----------



## dancan

Mike , you sure you don't want to trade that oak for some Christmas trees ?
Great score !!!


----------



## JustJeff

Got the splitting pile cleaned up, bark and chips to the burn pile. Going to leave splitter and the noodling rounds for a week or two, supposed to help a friend do some splitting and never know, there could be a scrounge. But I think I'm done for the year. Just walking around with a pocket full of firewood money looking for a fishing boat. 
Also got electricity run to my chicken coop for a timed light and water heater. Digging a 140' trench in clay is about as much fun as I can stand for one weekend!
Good to see all the pics of everyone's successes.


----------



## MustangMike

I cut the trees for free, the wood is mine, and the owner helps me (clears all the brush, helps move the rounds, and with splitting too). Some of the ones in the back were really rotten at the bottom, and he has 3 young ones, so it is good we got them out of there.

We cut about 13 cord in the spring for this year (at this location), and about 5 cord recently for next year.


----------



## zogger

Epic thread, 10 thou posts!


----------



## Marshy

Doesn't look like I will get a chance to scrounge any firewood this year. I'll be getting my truck engine back and installed just in time to move my fire wood. If I get through that in time before they start salting the roads I know where there are a few scroungeable trees. In the meantime I've been surrounding pallets.


----------



## svk

10,000!

Edit: you guys beat me to it. 

I've said it before, best thread on AS right here.


----------



## svk

Another coworker asked for a half cord of wood today. I guess the Yukon is getting parked for the next few weeks and I'm going to be bombing around in the wood hauler. Lol.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> 10,000!
> 
> Edit: you guys beat me to it.
> 
> I've said it before, best thread on AS right here.



I love it, best thread, best pics!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I'm fine, just tired a lot, working a bunch and beavering away now and then on the big yard oak. I'm finally in solid 394xp territory now, I can barely get these nubbies off with the three foot bar. I should have put the saw in the pic for scale, that's about six foot across the end of the log with a big nubbie on the left. Got several down today plus one full round, had to cut from both sides then wedge it and crack it off. Mambo rounds ain't the word..bigger than that. That ported 394 can sure suck the mix down! About half a tank a cut, thereabouts. I might be running a scosh rich, not sure, but..that's a big powerful saw. Still running in new rings, too, so a little rich is OK. I have to start it on the ground. I bet it would run a much larger bar, but they are pretty pricey, then you need some loops. Then I would need two stunt doubles to run it..hahahaha! View attachment 453394



That's right, forgot you had that beast. I believe that saw is as tall as you right? I'd be a afraid to run that thing.



Wood Nazi said:


> Be worth that for parts if its not all beat to death. I paid 50 for an 032av and all it needed was a cleaning and a tune. Ran it enough to know I didn't like the ergos, and sold it for 225. Bought a 3 yr old husky 365 and love it, great anti vibe and lots of parts. The moral of this story is, for fifty bones, you really can't lose.



Nice score on the 032. Can't believe people will sell stuff that only require minor work. I'm hoping this saw is the same although she looks as though her life has been full of hard work.




zogger said:


> I had one close call already, had to jump and a chunk hit my leg a little. Believe me, I am looking at every cut six times from every angle. I already have a ton of wood underneath the main trunk, and gonna add some more. There's a few big branches underneath still holding it up, both ends in the air, so I'm watching for big movement. Just those little stem nubbies must be running five/six hundred lbs or so. The main rounds about 3/4 ton estimated. I had some fantastic pics of the tree when it was still in full limb and alive, but lost in the big hack. It was 110 foot wide and 95 foot high.



110 feet, no way! Never seen a tree that damn big. Here I am thinking this white oak rounds are heavy lol.



Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 453412
> Got the splitting pile cleaned up, bark and chips to the burn pile. Going to leave splitter and the noodling rounds for a week or two, supposed to help a friend do some splitting and never know, there could be a scrounge. But I think I'm done for the year. Just walking around with a pocket full of firewood money looking for a fishing boat.
> Also got electricity run to my chicken coop for a timed light and water heater. Digging a 140' trench in clay is about as much fun as I can stand for one weekend!
> Good to see all the pics of everyone's successes.



Nice line of firewood. How do you like that homemade splitter? I'm still borrowing a friends 27 ton hydraulic splitter. I love the Fiskars but it sure is fun to split wood with the pull of handle. Makes quick work of my loads.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Is that the 30-NCH? I just bought one after I saw it on sale for $649. Supposed to be here today.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to hurt yourself trying to fill your new scrounge rig up.
> 
> Well I figure I couldn't load a truck any more than I can load the van without pieces falling out. I have my eyes open for a trailer though. I'm guessing about 2k pounds in the truck bed, trailer will probably weight 1-2k lbs, then hopefully a cord of wood in it for close to 5k lbs. That sounds like a hefty load to pull.
> 
> Also, I thought you mentioned the amount of trouble diesels can give and now you own one?


Are you talking about the stove? If so it's a pacific energy vista. I wish it was 650$ lol

http://www.pacificenergy.net/products/wood/traditional-stoves/vista/


----------



## crazywolf

Ryan Groat said:


> How do you like your land plane? I've been thinking of getting one.


I love it. Works great for keeping my driveway graded and pulls the gravel to the surface. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crazywolf

Greenthorn said:


> @crazywolf, welcome to the scrounge club, 4 years and 2 posts? Now that you're here, we'll get you 3 years ahead on wood and probably gain 3 more chainsaws....
> 
> PS nice pics!


Yup a true lurker until now lol I already have 4 saws including a Wild Thing. I definitely need to get ahead on wood. I will probably have to buy some this year unless I can find some standing dead.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats to Clint on starting a great thread, and i was not paying attention, missed it by ONE!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, they are selling 1/2 cord of wood for $275 around here, and that is if you pick it up! Of course, that is for seasoned wood, green wood is less.


----------



## crazywolf

Wood Nazi said:


> Looks like you don't need any advice from us. Nice install on the stove, looks warm and welcoming. Welcome to the group.


Oh I'm sure that's not true there is always something to learn and I don't know anything about trees other than oak pine cedar lol I also know nothing about felling.


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Hey, they are selling 1/2 cord of wood for $275 around here, and that is if you pick it up! Of course, that is for seasoned wood, green wood is less.


Holy crap! You can generally get a cord of seasoned oak delivered for 150$ here.


----------



## smokeykurt

nomad_archer said:


> kurt - listen to what this mike character says he knows what he's talking about. Although there are other 70cc class saws other than the 044/046 but mike loves those saws and for good reason. They are good saws.
> 
> This site can cost you and save you a bunch of money. If you start looking at different bigger saws it can cost you but if you read enough you will learn what to check and you can buy used on CL and get some great deals. That 30" oak you tangled with begs for a 70cc saw. Honestly I wish I could find a tree that big just to play with my big saw.
> 
> Whatever you do sounds like you need to upgrade to something anything with good av. All the saws I own have good AV. I paid a little more for my ms271 for the better AV but that was my first and probably last saw I ever buy new after what I have learned here. The used saws the CS400 and 365 XT both are good in the AV department. The CS400 surprised me big time with the amount of AV especially for the retail price of the saw. In the chainsaw forum they are having a raffle with $10 tickets where the benefits go to help a member in need. They are raffling off some really awesome saws along with a ton of other stuff. Its just and idea if you want to take a chance.



To bad you arent my neighbor, would have surely invited you out to play with your saw haha. Actually, a friend of mine passed up on helping cut the big rounds entirely, i offered him some of the rounds too, but guess he didnt wanna deal with anything above 20. 

I do really want to get another saw. Ive been looking at a Poulan 20inch 50cc with AV (not sure how good of av) cause the price is sooooo right (around 200) And i dont mind tuning it up if need be. The Poulan i have is only 38cc and surely not meant for big trees. Its just all i have at the moment And that tree needed taken care of. I had an old school Poulan Countervibe 3400 that was my dads, but it finally quit on me entirely. I miss it although it was pretty heavy.

I just put in on a raffle at a family members benift for an ms271 over the weekend actually, although didnt win it lol. Good cause though.

Im looking to maybe pick another saw up early next year though. Id look sooner but most of what i have left to cut is relatively small. Any recommendations for the 200 to 300 dollar range? Im ok with the used market...or should i be saving up more?


----------



## Marine5068

Had my Birthday over this past weekend. It's our Canadian Thanksgiving long weekend too so we had Mom up to the house and I made a big turkey with all the fixings.
Great weather and I got most of my Fall yard work done.(except for lots more leaf blowing to go).
Even scrounged some Oak & Elm from the ditches where our power company dropped some troublesome trees near their power lines. 
Nice of them to buck them into 16" rounds for me and pile them in one spot. Just three loads in the garden tractor trailer.
I'm off until Wednesday night so today I'm cleaning out the pellet stove and get it ready for cold polar vortex weather. Raining here all day today.


----------



## nomad_archer

smokeykurt said:


> To bad you arent my neighbor, would have surely invited you out to play with your saw haha. Actually, a friend of mine passed up on helping cut the big rounds entirely, i offered him some of the rounds too, but guess he didnt wanna deal with anything above 20.
> 
> I do really want to get another saw. Ive been looking at a Poulan 20inch 50cc with AV (not sure how good of av) cause the price is sooooo right (around 200) And i dont mind tuning it up if need be. The Poulan i have is only 38cc and surely not meant for big trees. Its just all i have at the moment And that tree needed taken care of. I had an old school Poulan Countervibe 3400 that was my dads, but it finally quit on me entirely. I miss it although it was pretty heavy.
> 
> I just put in on a raffle at a family members benift for an ms271 over the weekend actually, although didnt win it lol. Good cause though.
> 
> Im looking to maybe pick another saw up early next year though. Id look sooner but most of what i have left to cut is relatively small. Any recommendations for the 200 to 300 dollar range? Im ok with the used market...or should i be saving up more?



Too bad indeed. I would have been right there. I find the big rounds in that size a challenge. Also you would have liked that MS271 had you won it. I am a bit biased. That is the only saw I bought new and I really do like it a lot. 

As for you budget, I depends on how bad you want a saw and how your negotiating skills are. WoodNazi picked up a Husky 365 XT for around $300. I picked up the same saw off of CL $175 it had a 2012 manufacture date. I actually spent more in bars/chains than I did on the saw. The Husky 365 XT is a 70CC class saw so it has a lot of power. 

On the other end of the equation I picked up a 40cc Echo CS-400 for $75. Both saws run great but what it boils down to is waiting for the right deal and putting in an offer. Both saws were negotiated. The 365 the most as the asking price was $300. I didn't want to spend that money cause I didn't need the saw. When he took $175 I was shocked to say the least. 

Your area my be different than mine by on CL I see loads of over price homeowner saws that are over priced. Think MS 290 for $350 or better. Those are nearly new prices. Plus anything that says stihl people think it is gold. But if you wait you can find some good deals. I have been saw shopping CL for 2 years. This year just happened to be really good to me. Good luck in the saw search. If you are willing negotiate and wait you can probably swing some good deals in the used market and fit nicely into our budget.

Here are the used saws. $250 total spent.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Holy crap! You can generally get a cord of seasoned oak delivered for 150$ here.


Same here but remember where Mike is located. Things just cost more in NY.


----------



## Marine5068

smokeykurt said:


> To bad you arent my neighbor, would have surely invited you out to play with your saw haha. Actually, a friend of mine passed up on helping cut the big rounds entirely, i offered him some of the rounds too, but guess he didnt wanna deal with anything above 20.
> 
> I do really want to get another saw. Ive been looking at a Poulan 20inch 50cc with AV (not sure how good of av) cause the price is sooooo right (around 200) And i dont mind tuning it up if need be. The Poulan i have is only 38cc and surely not meant for big trees. Its just all i have at the moment And that tree needed taken care of. I had an old school Poulan Countervibe 3400 that was my dads, but it finally quit on me entirely. I miss it although it was pretty heavy.
> 
> I just put in on a raffle at a family members benift for an ms271 over the weekend actually, although didnt win it lol. Good cause though.
> 
> Im looking to maybe pick another saw up early next year though. Id look sooner but most of what i have left to cut is relatively small. Any recommendations for the 200 to 300 dollar range? Im ok with the used market...or should i be saving up more?


 I've got a Poulan Pro 42cc saw that served me ok for a few years, but when I got wanting to cut more and larger wood for my woodstove, I found it wasn't up to the task and would keep bogging out under heavier load so I saved up for a pro saw. 
New saw was about twice as much cash as a new Poulan, but has a 55cc engine and an 18" bar/chain and plenty of power to cut most of what I need cut. It is a StihlMS291, but my next will be a Stihl MS441 ($1120 CAD) or Ms461 ($1240 CAD) to cut larger sized trees. (New Poulan 42cc goes for around $325 CAD and the Stihl MS291 50cc was about $525 CAD)
I still use the Poulan for now, but will probably sell it when time comes to buy the bigger saw.


----------



## Marine5068

DrewUth said:


> Just a moisture meter update- checked some interior wood yesterday. Mantel directly above fireplace and stove in my 30 year old house read around 6-8%. Door trim in the same room was 8-10% as was trim elsewhere in the house. So even if the meter is reading slightly off, I think it is reading 1-2% _high_, which would put my oak well into the safe sub-15% range.
> 
> And as stated above- its not like I'm not going to burn wood that's greater than 15%; but it is nice to know that the wood is the reason the fire isn't burning great rather than some other problem with the stove or the chimney/flue.


My inside firewood usually runs around 6-8%
Outside is always around %15 after seasoning/drying


----------



## nomad_archer

Marine5068 said:


> I've got a Poulan Pro 42cc saw that served me ok for a few years, but when I got wanting to cut more and larger wood for my woodstove, I found it wasn't up to the task and would keep bogging out under heavier load so I saved up for a pro saw.
> New saw was about twice as much cash as a new Poulan, but has a 55cc engine and an 18" bar/chain and plenty of power to cut most of what I need cut. It is a StihlMS291, but my next will be a Stihl MS441 ($1120 CAD) or Ms461 ($1240 CAD) to cut larger sized trees. (New Poulan 42cc goes for around $325 CAD and the Stihl MS291 50cc was about $525 CAD)
> I still use the Poulan for now, but will probably sell it when time comes to buy the bigger saw.



The MS291 is a fine saw but it is a farm/ranch saw not a pro saw. The Stihl pro saw for the 50cc class is the MS261. There isnt a thing wrong with the MS 291, I have the other 50cc farm ranch saw the MS 271 and it is a great saw but it is in no way shape or form a pro saw. Keep the 18" bar on that saw and it will serve you well for a long long time. The next saws you have on your radar are excellent. I would like to have either or both of them.

Congrats on the new saw. I hope it gives you years and years of service. Wait, its a stihl, Im sure it will.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday 5068.

Don't forget to consider the saws on this trading site. You can trust the quality a lot more, and some have been rebuilt.

IMO, a lot of deals out there that have not sold, both ported and unported.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Happy Birthday 5068.
> 
> Don't forget to consider the saws on this trading site. You can trust the quality a lot more, and some have been rebuilt.
> 
> IMO, a lot of deals out there that have not sold, both ported and unported.



If you do not know how to assess a saw like checking the piston, checking compression, etc at the time of purchase then buying from the trading post here is a pretty safe bet. You can get some good deals and will pay a fair price here. The price + shipping cost have always talked me out of buying here as I figured I could do better locally. If I was shopping for a ported saw, this is the only place I would pick one up from one of the reputable builders here.


----------



## DrewUth

smokeykurt said:


> To bad you arent my neighbor, would have surely invited you out to play with your saw haha. Actually, a friend of mine passed up on helping cut the big rounds entirely, i offered him some of the rounds too, but guess he didnt wanna deal with anything above 20.
> 
> I do really want to get another saw. Ive been looking at a Poulan 20inch 50cc with AV (not sure how good of av) cause the price is sooooo right (around 200) And i dont mind tuning it up if need be. The Poulan i have is only 38cc and surely not meant for big trees. Its just all i have at the moment And that tree needed taken care of. I had an old school Poulan Countervibe 3400 that was my dads, but it finally quit on me entirely. I miss it although it was pretty heavy.
> 
> I just put in on a raffle at a family members benift for an ms271 over the weekend actually, although didnt win it lol. Good cause though.
> 
> Im looking to maybe pick another saw up early next year though. Id look sooner but most of what i have left to cut is relatively small. Any recommendations for the 200 to 300 dollar range? Im ok with the used market...or should i be saving up more?




The 50-20 Poulans have a cult following here. I have used one heavily for the past 7-8 months and love it. I can't afford a German saw just yet and I have owned lots of smaller Poulans. I've made some light modifications to it and cannot be happier with the $180 spent.


----------



## svk

I've got to echo Mike's thoughts about getting more saw for your buck from the trading post. Guys like @mesupra always seem to have something of quality for sale.

No offense to the Poulan crowd but you can get a 450 Husky for around $200 used or new for $260 from time to time on the trading post that is twice the saw of a 5020.


----------



## svk

Taking the rest of the week off to spend in the woods. I changed jobs in August and have been running nonstop. Need to get deer stands ready, cut wood, and work on the hunting cabin. 

This afternoon I'll be shredding some aspen with my new square file chain on the 2186 and watching my nephew's playoff fb game tonight. More wood tomorrow, install metal roof on the cabin Thursday, deer stand building Friday, and more wood Saturday.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Guys:
Stihl isn't the only quality German saw, There's Dolmar/Makita, which I happen to like more than Stihl.
You don't know what your talking about? I have a half dozen Stihls but never use them. I prefer my Dolkitas.
I'll use the Huskys before I grab a Stihl. They are hard for me to start and the controls are backward.
I'm not saw poor, got six in the 30-40cc range, five in the 50cc, three in the 55-65cc and Big Joe, Dolmar 79cc.
My go to saws are the 32cc Tanaka, the Husky 455, two Makita 6400 and Big Joe if needed.
I just tingle all over when I run the Mac 10-10' s, so I very seldom do, getting too old to run those heavy beasts.
If I was to get another saw, I think I would contact Nate and get a Makita 6400 with the heated handles, not likely.
Or maybe a big 15 amp electric, no pull cord, no gas to mix and I have a portable gennie.
The Home Cheapo Mikita 6421 turned out to be a great saw after I got rid of the cat and got the potting out of the carb adjust screws. The cat was melting the plastic.
A big double ATTA BOY to Clint for starting this thread, 10,000 and I've read every one and met a lot of great people.
Just happy to find out I'm not the only screwball on the planet. There's lots of us and they're everywere.


----------



## crazywolf

wudpirat said:


> Hey Guys:
> Stihl isn't the only quality German saw, There's Dolmar/Makita, which I happen to like more than Stihl.
> You don't know what your talking about? I have a half dozen Stihls but never use them. I prefer my Dolkitas.
> I'll use the Huskys before I grab a Stihl. They are hard for me to start and the controls are backward.
> I'm not saw poor, got six in the 30-40cc range, five in the 50cc, three in the 55-65cc and Big Joe, Dolmar 79cc.
> My go to saws are the 32cc Tanaka, the Husky 455, two Makita 6400 and Big Joe if needed.
> I just tingle all over when I run the Mac 10-10' s, so I very seldom do, getting too old to run those heavy beasts.
> If I was to get another saw, I think I would contact Nate and get a Makita 6400 with the heated handles, not likely.
> Or maybe a big 15 amp electric, no pull cord, no gas to mix and I have a portable gennie.
> The Home Cheapo Mikita 6421 turned out to be a great saw after I got rid of the cat and got the potting out of the carb adjust screws. The cat was melting the plastic.
> A big double ATTA BOY to Clint for starting this thread, 10,000 and I've read every one and met a lot of great people.
> Just happy to find out I'm not the only screwball on the planet. There's lots of us and they're everywere.




It's funny how different everyone's experiences are. I have a buddy who is a logger and hates husqvarna and asked if I had the box for my 562xp that I should take it back. He is diehard Stihl. I guess it's like the Dodge,Chevy, Ford arguments. As long as a saw cuts and starts decent for me I'm not too picky at this point.


----------



## Ambull01

smokeykurt said:


> To bad you arent my neighbor, would have surely invited you out to play with your saw haha. Actually, a friend of mine passed up on helping cut the big rounds entirely, i offered him some of the rounds too, but guess he didnt wanna deal with anything above 20.
> 
> I do really want to get another saw. Ive been looking at a Poulan 20inch 50cc with AV (not sure how good of av) cause the price is sooooo right (around 200) And i dont mind tuning it up if need be. The Poulan i have is only 38cc and surely not meant for big trees. Its just all i have at the moment And that tree needed taken care of. I had an old school Poulan Countervibe 3400 that was my dads, but it finally quit on me entirely. I miss it although it was pretty heavy.
> 
> I just put in on a raffle at a family members benift for an ms271 over the weekend actually, although didnt win it lol. Good cause though.
> 
> Im looking to maybe pick another saw up early next year though. Id look sooner but most of what i have left to cut is relatively small. Any recommendations for the 200 to 300 dollar range? Im ok with the used market...or should i be saving up more?



I've heard a lot of good things about the Poulan 50cc saw. VM innovations has refurbished 5020AVs refurbished for $128 from time to time. If you have a Home Depot rental department near you call them and ask if they're selling their Makita 6421 saws. They usually sell for about $265 near me. I have no complaints so far with mine although I would like to upgrade the filter thingy. They sell a big bore kit for about $128 for the Makitas that will make it a 84cc saw I believe. 





wudpirat said:


> Hey Guys:
> Stihl isn't the only quality German saw, There's Dolmar/Makita, which I happen to like more than Stihl.
> You don't know what your talking about? I have a half dozen Stihls but never use them. I prefer my Dolkitas.
> I'll use the Huskys before I grab a Stihl. They are hard for me to start and the controls are backward.
> I'm not saw poor, got six in the 30-40cc range, five in the 50cc, three in the 55-65cc and Big Joe, Dolmar 79cc.
> My go to saws are the 32cc Tanaka, the Husky 455, two Makita 6400 and Big Joe if needed.
> I just tingle all over when I run the Mac 10-10' s, so I very seldom do, getting too old to run those heavy beasts.
> If I was to get another saw, I think I would contact Nate and get a Makita 6400 with the heated handles, not likely.
> Or maybe a big 15 amp electric, no pull cord, no gas to mix and I have a portable gennie.
> The Home Cheapo Mikita 6421 turned out to be a great saw after I got rid of the cat and got the potting out of the carb adjust screws. The cat was melting the plastic.
> A big double ATTA BOY to Clint for starting this thread, 10,000 and I've read every one and met a lot of great people.
> Just happy to find out I'm not the only screwball on the planet. There's lots of us and they're everywere.



Yes, Makita FTW! What do you like about the Tanaka? I want something small and light for limbing/smaller branches.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> It's funny how different everyone's experiences are. I have a buddy who is a logger and hates husqvarna and asked if I had the box for my 562xp that I should take it back. He is diehard Stihl. I guess it's like the Dodge,Chevy, Ford arguments. As long as a saw cuts and starts decent for me I'm not too picky at this point.


If someone has an open mind (many don't) it's a toss up and will vary by cc class. 

For me here's what I would choose. Others can disagree and that's fine. 

Small saw: Stihl 211
50 cc: 550 or 346. Nothing else is even close
60 cc: 562 over 362 (full disclosure I haven't run a dolmar)
70 cc: 044 over 372


----------



## wudpirat

Hey Reid
Sorry too late on the Tanaka. Bailey's was selling them. got them on close out, the factory was moved to china and Bailey's got the last jap made ones. when the price droped to 150 post paid, I had to pull the trigger, so happy I did.
A well made saw, 3/8 lp, 52dl on a 14" Oregon bar, total weight is 10# , only 32cc but cuts like a bigger saw.
Well almost, can't beat cc's, only in the big wood do you wish you had a bigger saw.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> If someone has an open mind (many don't) it's a toss up and will vary by cc class.
> 
> For me here's what I would choose. Others can disagree and that's fine.
> 
> Small saw: Stihl 211
> 50 cc: 550 or 346. Nothing else is even close
> 60 cc: 562 over 362 (full disclosure I haven't run a dolmar)
> 70 cc: 044 over 372



The 372 cult following will not like that.


----------



## svk

Made some rounds this afternoon. The square file really cuts nice. And the 2186 is such a smooth running saw. Most of these trees were taken down by bucket truck (did I mention I dislike cutting short, odd length logs) but a few were full length. I touched two rocks ever so slightly but no damage to the chain luckily. 

New 20" bar ($22 on clearance from Baileys)



Before



After



Before



After


----------



## Ambull01

wudpirat said:


> Hey Reid
> Sorry too late on the Tanaka. Bailey's was selling them. got them on close out, the factory was moved to china and Bailey's got the last jap made ones. when the price droped to 150 post paid, I had to pull the trigger, so happy I did.
> A well made saw, 3/8 lp, 52dl on a 14" Oregon bar, total weight is 10# , only 32cc but cuts like a bigger saw.
> Well almost, can't beat cc's, only in the big wood do you wish you had a bigger saw.



Can't believe I'm saying this (I'm half Japanese), how can you tell the difference between the Jap made and Chinese made? There's a Tanaka for sale near me on CL. 

Got another load today.


----------



## MountainHigh

crazywolf said:


> Hello all! I've been lurking for awhile and read this entire thread. It's been a great help in making some choices. We just put in a wood stove at the end of winter this year after having huge power bills for an old home.



That looks like a Pacific Energy stove - is it a Super 27?
Awesome setup with the tractor to load your wood onto porch! 
Sold my old fire breathing dragon and got my PE Summit some years back - it's been on at night for couple weeks now this Fall. LOVE IT!


----------



## dancan

Happy B'day 5068 !!!
Nice vanload Reid !!


So as with wood I've scrounged a saw or two over the years , I've bought a clean 2171wh for $67.45 because it wouldn't oil the bar , a running 266 and 2100 that was a package deal for 125$ not a penny more , 3 026's at 50$ each , 2 dead 026's for free , a MS 017 for free , a MS230 for 25$ and a 394 with a bad p/c for 60$ because it had a new 33" chain on the next to new bar , an 066 with 4 bars and an 036 pro for 450$ and an 034super that still had the machine marks on the p/c for 125$ because it was too heavy LOL , a next to new ms361 for 125$ because they liked their Huskey better , a couple of poulans for free that I gave away , a J'red 630 that was free , I have more saws LOL
There are deals out there , just wait and be patient , just like letting people know you're looking for wood , let the right ones know you're looking for saws .
I like my cordless Makita circ saw , I bought 2 cordless drill and impact driver combos and the circ saw for 70% off at a store close out , Circ saw is perfect for pallet wood scrounging , I bought a HD rental Makita electric chainsaw at 100$ which is perfect for at home in the driveway , no noise to bother the neighbours .
If I'm out in the woods I'll bring my smaller saws , my MS241 or the warmed over 026's because they're well suited for the area and what I'm scrounging , when I'm blocking firewood that I have in a pile before me with the odd stick of wood up to 18" I'll run 60cc but if I want to have fun and not worried about running a saw all day the 70cc to 100cc for smiles and giggles 
There's the odd big tree up here but most are long gone I can run 50cc all day , take down 32" if I have to and come back the next day for more 
Best thread on as and has the best company so thanks to Clint for starting it !!
Thanks to all the contributors for bringing the insight, great pics , accepting that everybody can have a different take on things and nobody is righter than the next guy 
Stihl is a better saw and mini vans rule


----------



## nomad_archer

I dancan I like your ryobi saw the best


----------



## MustangMike

stihly dan said:


> The 372 cult following will not like that.



He was brainwashed after running my 10 mm w/KS jug, and having square file on it didn't hurt!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Have a safe flight tomorrow uncle Mike


----------



## dancan

nomad_archer said:


> I dancan I like your ryobi saw the best



Yes , I like the Ryobi , a go to saw but got no real deal on that one even though I look after the green store's vehicles and some of the employee own cars LOL 
Not a scrounge


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, as my Nephew just alluded, I will be away for a few days. My brother and I are going to Florida to see my Mom, she just had a minor stroke.

Will likely be back on Sat.


----------



## dancan

Have a good trip Mike , I hope all goes well .


----------



## MechanicMatt

You get a chance to play with that .22 pump I found for my pops yet?


----------



## svk

Hope everything goes well Mike.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Nice vanload Reid !!
> 
> Stihl is a better saw and mini vans rule



Now that I know it can handle the weight, I'm going to load it up the same way every time. I was worried about the windows but the curtains will protect them lol. 

Stihls seem nice but they are kinda pricey. I'm trying to convince my wife to let me continuously buy all the Makitas HD sells so I can resell for a profit. I may also keep two or three and hide them in strategic locations around the house.


----------



## nomad_archer

dancan - I used to think stihl was the only saw worth owning.... boy did I live a sheltered life.


----------



## farmerward

dancan said:


> Nice bonus scrounge !!!
> Either split it or run the saw up it to break the bark so it will dry .
> 
> Labour Day spruce scrounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 1/2 cord to add to the pile


Am I seeing something or does that really say riobi on the side of that stihl?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

farmerward said:


> Am I seeing something or does that really say riobi on the side of that stihl?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




That is definitely a ryobi


----------



## farmer steve

boy did i miss a bunch in 2 days. happy belated birthday to 5068. post 10,000  . thanks Clint. and a good which saw is better discussion and nobody got p!$$ed. nomad_ archer i rustle up some big logs for ya to come over and play with soon.have a great day everyone. gotta get back to picking produce. and to stay on topic, i did saw up a big mulberry down in the pasture monday with the 026.


----------



## crazywolf

MountainHigh said:


> That looks like a Pacific Energy stove - is it a Super 27?
> Awesome setup with the tractor to load your wood onto porch!
> Sold my old fire breathing dragon and got my PE Summit some years back - it's been on at night for couple weeks now this Fall. LOVE IT!


It is but it's a vista. The super 27 would have melted my little house lol I do love the stove though. Very easy to get and keep going. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

1 load of friends and family wood down, 7 to go.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow SVK thats about what early to mid-november at my cabin looks like. Quite a few leaves down.


----------



## svk

We went from 90 percent of peak to 70 percent defoliated in about a week. It's been really windy here.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> 1 load of friends and family wood down, 7 to go.
> 
> View attachment 453668



Nice stacking. 

Got another load today. Butt was sagging a bit. Included a pic of my one handle wheel barrow.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull - now you are starting to get into dancan territory. Whats the deal with the wheel barrow?


----------



## dancan

Lookin good Reid !
You best put up a video on how to run that wheelbarrow LOL


----------



## dancan

farmerward said:


> Am I seeing something or does that really say riobi on the side of that stihl?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It's a one of a kind LOL
MS241 Ryobi


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull - now you are starting to get into dancan territory. Whats the deal with the wheel barrow?



lol. Well the wheel barrow is from my father in-law. I had to buy a new tube for it recently. I wanted to test out the tube by putting my spaz Am Staff in it but of course he freaked out, kicked the wheel barrow, and the handle broke off when it hit the ground. A wheel barrow handle is close to 1/3rd the price of a new one so I don't feel like buying a replacement. Plus I was debating whether to go with one of those two wheel barrows, another single wheel, or a Gorilla cart. 



dancan said:


> Lookin good Reid !
> You best put up a video on how to run that wheelbarrow LOL



It's not easy lol. In the bumpy stuff, I grip the broken shaft and the other handle. On smooth ground I grip the handle and the lip of the metal barrow. Gripping the broken shaft moves me closer to the metal bottom frame and I have multiple abrasions/bruises on my shin from it. Stupid hurts.


----------



## stihly dan

I have a nice wheel barrow with a broken handle too, I am having the same replacement debate.


----------



## svk

Forgot to mention before: I split a .22 round out of some of that wood this morning. I used to target practice where these trees were cut so no surprise. 




This afternoon I started the roofing project at my hunting cabin. 


The cap came wrapped on a nice long pallet. Perfect for stacking wood. But I needed to reinforce some roof beams so I salvaged the long pieces. The short pieces became heat.


----------



## Ambull01

stihly dan said:


> I have a nice wheel barrow with a broken handle too, I am having the same replacement debate.



I'm leaning towards the Gorilla cart or something like this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORX-WG050-...ier-/301767924953?hash=item4642c51cd9&vxp=mtr


----------



## Philbert

Aren't you a little old to be playing with dollies . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Scrounged a blown over dead cottonwood tonight just across the road in ditch by neighbors CRP. been standing dead for a few years, finally blew over from 50+ MPH wind Monday. Got a FULL 7' skidloader bucket of rounds and a half pickup of mixed. It was getting a bit punky, but will burn early season just fine. Figured an hours worth of cutting was worth it, and got rid of it for neighbor.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Well the wheel barrow is from my father in-law. I had to buy a new tube for it recently. I wanted to test out the tube by putting my spaz Am Staff in it but of course he freaked out, kicked the wheel barrow, and the handle broke off when it hit the ground. A wheel barrow handle is close to 1/3rd the price of a new one so I don't feel like buying a replacement. Plus I was debating whether to go with one of those two wheel barrows, another single wheel, or a Gorilla cart.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not easy lol. In the bumpy stuff, I grip the broken shaft and the other handle. On smooth ground I grip the handle and the lip of the metal barrow. Gripping the broken shaft moves me closer to the metal bottom frame and I have multiple abrasions/bruises on my shin from it. Stupid hurts.




Couple bolts and a 2x4 and you have a new handle LOL I wouldn't have the patience to deal with that.


----------



## farmerward

dancan said:


> It's a one of a kind LOL
> MS241 Ryobi


Limited run of 1 [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I'm leaning towards the Gorilla cart or something like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORX-WG050-...ier-/301767924953?hash=item4642c51cd9&vxp=mtr


That is an interesting design there.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Couple bolts and a 2x4 and you have a new handle LOL I wouldn't have the patience to deal with that.



Yeah I was going to bolt on a metal brace to the handle but I really don't want to spend more time and money on this rickety thing. There is plastic panels that attach the metal barrow to the metal frame. The plastic bends and sways with the barrow fully loaded. Anyway, enough about my broken wheel barrow lol. I'll have to show you guys a pic of my ghetto barrow soon. I'm off to split and stack my next cord.


----------



## mainewoods

Ten thousand posts in 1 1/2 years is pretty good. I had no idea there was that many fellahs into wood scrounging! Keep up the good work, you're a great bunch of guys! To all the newcomers, ask all the questions you want, I don't think anyone will bite your head off here, everyone is very civil on this thread. Sometimes we even discuss scrounging wood!!!!!


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> I'm leaning towards the Gorilla cart or something like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORX-WG050-...ier-/301767924953?hash=item4642c51cd9&vxp=mtr


Gorilla cart all the way...got the 1,200 lb capacity cart. Spent around $120 IIRC. The 13" pneum tires are nice. Articulating dump bed is nice, has stake bed pockets too. Bought the better replacement wheel bearings on Amazon for a few bucks, pressed the originals out and installed the new ones. Use the Gorilla cart ten times more than a 6 cu ft steel handled wheelbarrow with flat free tire. We had discussed this in this thread I think one time in the past...it's in here somewhere. Good luck with whatcha get.


----------



## Ambull01

Finished splitting and stacking. Here's my ghetto rig.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> Gorilla cart all the way...got the 1,200 lb capacity cart. Spent around $120 IIRC. The 13" pneum tires are nice. Articulating dump bed is nice, has stake bed pockets too. Bought the better replacement wheel bearings on Amazon for a few bucks, pressed the originals out and installed the new ones. Use the Gorilla cart ten times more than a 6 cu ft steel handled wheelbarrow with flat free tire. We had discussed this in this thread I think one time in the past...it's in here somewhere. Good luck with whatcha get.



Yep we did I think. Just not sure the cart will be able to maneuver through my wood scrounging spots.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Finished splitting and stacking. Here's my ghetto rig.


...Ghetto all the way. But workable, lol.


----------



## svk

This pile of oak put me over my 23rd cord for the year. I'll have to check my notes from earlier in the year but I think that that makes about 18 cords hand split. 

Also I did split back to back with Fiskars X27 versus Husky S2800 and will post my thoughts in the dedicated threat. Guys, you may want to look at getting the orange one.


----------



## Marshy

You mean face cord? 23 cord, prove it! haha j/k, where would one even store that much wood? That would be just over 3 years supply for me (if full cord lol).


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> You mean face cord? 23 cord, prove it! haha j/k, where would one even store that much wood? That would be just over 3 years supply for me (if full cord lol).



Real cords Mr Smarty pants lol.

I've only got about 6 cords on hand total including what is sitting in the woods waiting for an ATV ride home.

Friends and children's camp have the rest. Lots of aspen for fire pit use this year.


----------



## Marshy

I forget you guy only have balsa wood up there, you could probably do all your cutting and splitting with an Old Timer pocket knife lol.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> I forget you guy only have balsa wood up there, you could probably do all your cutting and splitting with an Old Timer pocket knife lol.


Ha!

I have burned one bur oak in my heating career.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> I forget you guy only have balsa wood up there, you could probably do all your cutting and splitting with an Old Timer pocket knife lol.


Speaking of light wood, bucking aspen with the 2186 and square file does bring a smile to my face.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I was going to bolt on a metal brace to the handle but I really don't want to spend more time and money on this rickety thing. There is plastic panels that attach the metal barrow to the metal frame. The plastic bends and sways with the barrow fully loaded. Anyway, enough about my broken wheel barrow lol. I'll have to show you guys a pic of my ghetto barrow soon. I'm off to split and stack my next cord.




Coupla Bonus pics for Ambull. Here's what mid to south georgia looks like from the main road..they grow white fluffy things, miles and miles of them.
The other side of the white fluffy fields is swamp, pine trees, moss and hogs about half the size of an old VW beetle..next pic is your new scrounge buggy, start saving the extra from your new job!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Ten thousand posts in 1 1/2 years is pretty good. I had no idea there was that many fellahs into wood scrounging! Keep up the good work, you're a great bunch of guys! To all the newcomers, ask all the questions you want, I don't think anyone will bite your head off here, everyone is very civil on this thread. Sometimes we even discuss scrounging wood!!!!!


Epic thread man, thanks for starting it!


----------



## nomad_archer

Can't beat this view for dinner.







The only fish caught today


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> You mean face cord? 23 cord, prove it! haha j/k, where would one even store that much wood? That would be just over 3 years supply for me (if full cord lol).



You go through that much wood a year? I couldn't keep up with that kind of burn rate. I'm really hoping I go through less than 4 cords a year. 



zogger said:


> Coupla Bonus pics for Ambull. Here's what mid to south georgia looks like from the main road..they grow white fluffy things, miles and miles of them.View attachment 453894
> The other side of the white fluffy fields is swamp, pine trees, moss and hogs about half the size of an old VW beetle..next pic is your new scrounge buggy, start saving the extra from your new job!View attachment 453892



Nice. Get an American Bulldog and start hunting them hogs. With my new job will come the Cummins, possibly a trailer, and about 10 acres of land that I'll be able to hunt and cut firewood.


----------



## SteveSS

My latest wood scrounging acquisition that I picked up the weekend before last. 1997 F-250, 460 BBF, 8' bed. I need to get a load thrown on her and see how she does. I might need to buy a gas station just to keep it in fuel.


----------



## SteveSS

Someone asked a few pages back about how far you're willing to travel for a scrounge. In this new truck......about ten miles.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You go through that much wood a year? I couldn't keep up with that kind of burn rate. I'm really hoping I go through less than 4 cords a year.


No. Most of it goes somewhere else. If I burned full time I'd go through 12 cords softwood or 7 of hardwood not counting fire pits.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Someone asked a few pages back about how far you're willing to travel for a scrounge. In this new truck......about ten miles.


Ah the famous big block ford. You can see the gas gauge move if you are heavy on the throttle


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Ah the famous big block ford. You can see the gas gauge move if you are heavy on the throttle


Truth! I romped into it this weekend and watched it happen.


----------



## svk

Even the 351w's in those trucks are gas hogs. 

Although with the big block you get the same mileage empty or with 10k load behind you lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

With that truck about 10 miles would be my max

Edit....I ment 10 feet would be my max


----------



## dancan

Looks like a city truck Steve Lol , get on over to a spring shop and get them to install some F350 front springs installed and a pair of airbags for the back and then make a rack for the back .
That way you could haul a cord in the back and a couple on a trailer


----------



## svk

Through several rain squalls my FIL and I got the roof 95 percent done today. I'm literally a jigsaw blade and about two dozen screws from completion. Just need to put a narrow strip on the right side and one chunk of cap on and she's all set. The bottom looks a bit wavy as I hadn't screwed it down yet in this photo. 

Metal goes up easy but the time consuming part was the extra framing we did where the rooflines meet on the back side of this photo.


----------



## USMC615

Fellas, we like that hawg huntin here in Ga. They run rampant, open season all year round, and we slaughter their arses. Zoggs if you were on I-75 through mid Ga, at the Warner Robins exit, you were within 6 miles or so of my house. Here's one I busted a few years ago that was worth mounting. 400+ on the hoof and meaner than four hells. If any of you guys are through mid Ga, and can stay a day or two, wknd, let's get it on...hog heaven. 

















Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, we like that hawg huntin here in Ga. They run rampant, open season all year round, and we slaughter their arses. Zoggs if you were on I-75 through mid Ga, at the Warner Robins exit, you were within 6 miles or so of my house. Here's one I busted a few years ago that was worth mounting. 400+ on the hoof and meaner than four hells. If any of you guys are through mid Ga, and can stay a day or two, wknd, let's get it on...hog heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


Mmm. Love hog meat. Although I'd imagine he was too rank to be tasty.


----------



## svk

Usmc, I may just take you up on that offer sometime.


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> Coupla Bonus pics for Ambull. Here's what mid to south georgia looks like from the main road..they grow white fluffy things, miles and miles of them.View attachment 453894
> The other side of the white fluffy fields is swamp, pine trees, moss and hogs about half the size of an old VW beetle..next pic is your new scrounge buggy, start saving the extra from your new job!View attachment 453892





svk said:


> Mmm. Love hog meat. Although I'd imagine he was too rank to be tasty.


We had almost all of him ground into sausage so the seasonings take some of the gamey taste out, or masquerade it I should say. It wasn't too bad. The smaller hogs are the sweet ones...cook up fine.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> We had almost all of him ground into sausage so the seasonings take some of the gamey taste out, or masquerade it I should say. It wasn't too bad. The smaller hogs are the sweet ones...cook up fine.


I got about a 90 lb hog in Texas several years ago. Those little bone in chops were absolutely superb.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Usmc, I may just take you up on that offer sometime.


Hog huntin year round, and there's more than you can count at times, in the swampy hardwood bottoms, fields, etc. The ol' phrase 'breeding like rabbits' is an understatement when it comes to wild hogs.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Through several rain squalls my FIL and I got the roof 95 percent done today. I'm literally a jigsaw blade and about two dozen screws from completion. Just need to put a narrow strip on the right side and one chunk of cap on and she's all set. The bottom looks a bit wavy as I hadn't screwed it down yet in this photo.
> 
> Metal goes up easy but the time consuming part was the extra framing we did where the rooflines meet on the back side of this photo.
> 
> View attachment 453909


That is a setup there...good looking cabin.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> That is a setup there...good looking cabin.


Started life as a roof covering a mobile home. It's come a long way!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> No. Most of it goes somewhere else. If I burned full time I'd go through 12 cords softwood or 7 of hardwood not counting fire pits.



I think I was asking Marshy. Do you give away wood every year? I was thinking about giving firewood to the dude that's letting me borrow the splitter but now I'm not sure. This firewood business is hard work to just give away. 



USMC615 said:


> Fellas, we like that hawg huntin here in Ga. They run rampant, open season all year round, and we slaughter their arses. Zoggs if you were on I-75 through mid Ga, at the Warner Robins exit, you were within 6 miles or so of my house. Here's one I busted a few years ago that was worth mounting. 400+ on the hoof and meaner than four hells. If any of you guys are through mid Ga, and can stay a day or two, wknd, let's get it on...hog heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk



That's a wicked looking beast. You ever see the show about the spread of wild hogs? I think it was called "Hog Bomb" or something like that. Says they are spreading like crazy. No real natural predators, destroys habitats, etc.


----------



## cantoo

I got this on here a few years ago. Escaped from a game farm that supplied restaurants with meat.


----------



## svk

Oof!


----------



## Marshy

Ugly basterds aren't they? I don't think I could put one on the wall like that. 

Yeah I burn 7-8 cord a year. Most (about 1/2) is CSS in March and April and pick at the rest through the spring and summer.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, we like that hawg huntin here in Ga. They run rampant, open season all year round, and we slaughter their arses. Zoggs if you were on I-75 through mid Ga, at the Warner Robins exit, you were within 6 miles or so of my house. Here's one I busted a few years ago that was worth mounting. 400+ on the hoof and meaner than four hells. If any of you guys are through mid Ga, and can stay a day or two, wknd, let's get it on...hog heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


I feel like I need to make a trip now. I always wanted to go hog hunting


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I feel like I need to make a trip now. I always wanted to go hog hunting


It's a free for all at times, when a dozen or two show up in a field or in a hardwood bottom looking for acorns. Concentrate on the 100lb'ers and smaller...usually don't have a clue as to what direction the first shot came from, they'll scatter in every direction, by that time the cross hairs are on victims number two, then three. Head shots, drop 'em where they stand. No since in ruining good meat. 

Edit...I guess we could term this 'scrounging porkers'...


----------



## mainewoods

Must be tough scrounging out in the woods with those nasty things running around. Chainsaw in one hand and a rifle in the other makes for slow wood production. Lol


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, we like that hawg huntin here in Ga. They run rampant, open season all year round, and we slaughter their arses. Zoggs if you were on I-75 through mid Ga, at the Warner Robins exit, you were within 6 miles or so of my house. Here's one I busted a few years ago that was worth mounting. 400+ on the hoof and meaner than four hells. If any of you guys are through mid Ga, and can stay a day or two, wknd, let's get it on...hog heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


Whopper! I've only been in the woods down there a couple times, first time I had two shots but no goldilocks, about a 15 lber then one I guess at 600, so I didn't take either shot. Second time I got sooooo freaking stuck in the mud took me two weeks and finally a local with a serious monster truck got me out. I have heard of some hogs up here in north georgia but nothing like what ya'all got.


----------



## SteveSS

We have them in southern MO, but they haven't migrated up as far as I am yet. I hear Arkansas is crawling with them.


----------



## DrewUth

Can you hunt them with a shotgun or do you need a rifle?


----------



## USMC615

DrewUth said:


> Can you hunt them with a shotgun or do you need a rifle?


Can shoot 'em with anything you got...slugs, buckshot, rifle, bow, crossbow.


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> We have them in southern MO, but they haven't migrated up as far as I am yet. I hear Arkansas is crawling with them.


It won't be long Steve, they'll get there. They have overrun the SE and several places in the SW. Tx is eat up with 'em. They probably do millions of dollars in crop damage collectively. Farmers worst nightmare here and I'm sure in many other places as well...100x the damage deer do, especially in corn, peanuts, soybeans.


----------



## USMC615

To put the hog problem in Ga in perspective as it relates to being open year round and just how many there are...each hunter in Ga can shoot 12 deer a season, 75% of the state is either-sex days from the beginning of archery season mid Sept, through muzzleloading season in mid Oct. Tomorrow cranks up rifle/shotgun season here. Season doesn't end until Jan 10, 2016. We've got a pretty overgrown deer population as well...to say the least. And the hogs outnumber the deer 50-1 it seems. To say freezers get full in Ga would be an understatement.


----------



## crazywolf

I've seen the pics of everyone's kids helping. At what age did you let them run the saw? I was thinking about it because my 4yo was helping me split kindling with my x7 and he kept asking to run the saw which of course is not happening for awhile. He does help me run the FEL and of course stacking the wood.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

USMC615 said:


> To put the hog problem in Ga in perspective as it relates to being open year round and just how many there are...each hunter in Ga can shoot 12 deer a season, 75% of the state is either-sex days from the beginning of archery season mid Sept, through muzzleloading season in mid Oct. Tomorrow cranks up rifle/shotgun season here. Season doesn't end until Jan 10, 2016. We've got a pretty overgrown deer population as well...to say the least. And the hogs outnumber the deer 50-1 it seems. To say freezers get full in Ga would be an understatement.



There has to be an efficient way to convert all of that meat on the hoof to food for people that need it. I'm thinking a program like Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry, but on an even larger scale. Talk about solving two problems at once.


----------



## USMC615

kingOFgEEEks said:


> There has to be an efficient way to convert all of that meat on the hoof to food for people that need it. I'm thinking a program like Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry, but on an even larger scale. Talk about solving two problems at once.


There are several deer/hog donation programs here. Several deer processors and hog processors donate meat that's not picked up. Lots of folks donate the hogs especially. I've certainly donated my share of hogs, lol. My two freezers can't hold but so much, and mine get overloaded with venison quick, much less chops, tenderloins, sausage from the hogs. Quite a bit goes to the homeless shelters, volunteer kitchens that cook for the homeless, etc. I think folks nowadays are a lot more responsible, especially considering the wild hogs, to get them to a processor even if they don't want any of the meat. Years past, I've seen a many a hunter drop hogs dead in their tracks, and leave'em where they lay for the buzzards, coyotes, coons, etc. Plenty of processors that'll take 'em, ain't even gotta gut them...just get'em to them and they'll process and distribute the meat accordingly. Too many hungry folks that'll appreciate the meat and a meal.


----------



## zogger

DrewUth said:


> Can you hunt them with a shotgun or do you need a rifle?



Anything on private property, if it goes bang or twang, legal. Wildlife management areas and so on vary.


----------



## zogger

crazywolf said:


> I've seen the pics of everyone's kids helping. At what age did you let them run the saw? I was thinking about it because my 4yo was helping me split kindling with my x7 and he kept asking to run the saw which of course is not happening for awhile. He does help me run the FEL and of course stacking the wood.



A small bowsaw and a bucking frame would work. I cut tons of wood by hand back in the day.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> There are several deer/hog donation programs here. Several deer processors and hog processors donate meat that's not picked up. Lots of folks donate the hogs especially. I've certainly donated my share of hogs, lol. My two freezers can't hold but so much, and mine get overloaded with venison quick, much less chops, tenderloins, sausage from the hogs. Quite a bit goes to the homeless shelters, volunteer kitchens that cook for the homeless, etc. I think folks nowadays are a lot more responsible, especially considering the wild hogs, to get them to a processor even if they don't want any of the meat. Years past, I've seen a many a hunter drop hogs dead in their tracks, and leave'em where they lay for the buzzards, coyotes, coons, etc. Plenty of processors that'll take 'em, ain't even gotta gut them...just get'em to them and they'll process and distribute the meat accordingly. Too many hungry folks that'll appreciate the meat and a meal.



Same here, got two chest freezers always full with beef chicken and garden produce. I'd have to buy and figure out where to stick another chest freezer if I was to go hog hunting. Not that that is a big problem  I need better front wheels that will balance to take the zogger bogger on 75 though...At around 40 it gets squirrely real bad..


----------



## zogger

OK, snuck in some more yard scrounge before I go and do some more mowing . Knocked off a huge branch nubbie, then got to carve a round out, rough, but did it from sorta almost hitting from both sides, then some sledge and wedge action standing up on top (where it is safer, ha!). Two tanks to get these pieces down. Them rings gotta be getting closer to broke in, I'll retune soon. There was no way to cut that off without removing that big nubbie first, it was between six and seven feet wide at that place. I barely got the nubbie off, cutting from three sides.


----------



## mainewoods

Been a few years since I cut one like that up, zog, Brings back fond memories. NOT!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

I thought moose were homely, those "pigs" are about the ugliest thing I've ever seen. They're too ugly to even eat. Maybe if I was drunk enough..........


----------



## Xjcacher

SteveSS said:


> We have them in southern MO, but they haven't migrated up as far as I am yet. I hear Arkansas is crawling with them.


Yep they're all over.


USMC615 said:


> There are several deer/hog donation programs here. Several deer processors and hog processors donate meat that's not picked up. Lots of folks donate the hogs especially. I've certainly donated my share of hogs, lol. My two freezers can't hold but so much, and mine get overloaded with venison quick, much less chops, tenderloins, sausage from the hogs. Quite a bit goes to the homeless shelters, volunteer kitchens that cook for the homeless, etc. I think folks nowadays are a lot more responsible, especially considering the wild hogs, to get them to a processor even if they don't want any of the meat. Years past, I've seen a many a hunter drop hogs dead in their tracks, and leave'em where they lay for the buzzards, coyotes, coons, etc. Plenty of processors that'll take 'em, ain't even gotta gut them...just get'em to them and they'll process and distribute the meat accordingly. Too many hungry folks that'll appreciate the meat and a meal.


The only problem with that is the diseases they carry that can transfer to humans, mainly brucellosis and trichinosis. 2 of the top states for brucellosis in humans are Florida and Texas, 2 of the top states for feral hog populations.


----------



## USMC615

Xjcacher said:


> Yep they're all over.
> 
> The only problem with that is the diseases they carry that can transfer to humans, mainly brucellosis and trichinosis. 2 of the top states for brucellosis in humans are Florida and Texas, 2 of the top states for feral hog populations.


Exactly...hog processors here in Ga have to have a special license to process and are inspected by the state. Thoroughly cooking/sometimes over cooking wild hog is highly recommended obviously for health concern...but no different than cooking pork you'd buy at the grocery store. We've eaten wild hog for decades and no problems for anyone here.


----------



## mainewoods

Little wonder they are left in the woods to rot. Makes perfect sense to me. I would make it a personal mission to blow the brains out of every one I could find.


----------



## SteveSS

Temp's are supposed to drop to 34 over night tonight. Figured I better start making some BTU's. First burn of the year 10/16/15. I really hoped to be able to wait a few more weeks. Hopefully, it'll just be a day or two that fire is required.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Little wonder they are left in the woods to rot. Makes perfect sense to me. I would make it a personal mission to blow the brains out of every one I could find.



I kinda like they are around. I sorta miss all the other megafauna that was in the woods back when we were kids...it made walking to school across the lava fields kinda sporty, after our shifts down to the mines....


----------



## dancan

I'm with Clint on the wild hogs , they are a destructive animal that doesn't belong in our woods , I'm glad to hear that there are butchers that process and send the meat to feed people .
It would be my mission to feed as many people that I can .


----------



## svk

Nature gave me two red maples literally out of my front door at the hunting cabin. One leaner (background) and one with a dead top (middle).

Also the wind broke off a 12"aspen about ten feet up not 20 yards from my fire pit.

Going to have lots of 17-18 and beyond wood stockpiled. May need to build more racks.


----------



## Capetown

After almost 700 years Boars are also spreading across Britain! http://www.britishwildboar.org.uk/


----------



## mainewoods

Watch that aspen svk. I've seen a lot of chunks come flying off when they start dropping. Hard to tell how far the rot has gone. You have a lot of moderating to-do and your kids need you!. Be safe.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Watch that aspen svk. I've seen a lot of chunks come flying off when they start dropping. Hard to tell how far the rot has gone. You have a lot of moderating to-do and your kids need you!. Be safe.


The aspen broke off clean. The whole top is laying on the ground.


----------



## USMC615

Nice morning here guys...woke up to a brisk 46 degs at sun up. First morning that low in this neck of the woods. Gonna be a little cooler tonight than last night...so I think the fire pit on the patio might get a little wood action tonight. Might get my hands on a little trailer load scrounge of hickory and oak after work today, waiting on the guy to call me. Scrounge on gentlemen.


----------



## Bullvi22

Moving and stacking this weekend, lit a fire last night, got down to 36 here. That cedar and oak from the church scrounge is burning like a champ! The chestnut is heavy and green, I stacked it to season a year or two. The season is upon us gents!


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Nice morning here guys...woke up to a brisk 46 degs at sun up. First morning that low in this neck of the woods. Gonna be a little cooler tonight than last night...so I think the fire pit on the patio might get a little wood action tonight. Might get my hands on a little trailer load scrounge of hickory and oak after work today, waiting on the guy to call me. Scrounge on gentlemen.


Hits 40s and we're burnin...


----------



## Ryan Groat

Start of the first load this morning. 

It was a brisk 34 when I first came out.


----------



## zogger

Got two full size rounds and one big branch nubbie on one tank and a fresh chain touchup. Getting there.


----------



## square1

Ryan Groat said:


> Start of the first load this morning.
> 
> It was a brisk 34 when I first came out



Was heading back into the west wind about noon in a white-out after dropping off a load of firewood a couple miles down the road. Exhilarating weather!!


----------



## benp

mainewoods said:


> Watch that aspen svk. I've seen a lot of chunks come flying off when they start dropping. Hard to tell how far the rot has gone. You have a lot of moderating to-do and your kids need you!. Be safe.



No kidding!!!

We have around 30 or so Sugar Maples right around the property that need to come down. I told my neighbor that the tops are going to explode when the hit the ground. 

He grinned and said "That's why I'm pushing them down with the trackhoe and you are not dropping them."

I said "What about my grass?"

He answered me with a look, a sigh, and this....




I scrounged a Sugar Maple that was down across the trail today. 





The top 15 feet or so were primo. The rest...wellllll....it will do good for shoulder wood. Probably last as long as Popple, which keeps us out of the good wood by that much longer. 




On my return trip from the first load for the second, I went further up the trail to turn around and come back. I noticed a bald blowdown that was lodged in some basswood trees. Hmmmm. 

I went up to it, jumped up, and broke off the end. The wood was dark, so it wasn't basswood or popple. 
I'm in. 

Loaded up the rest of the Sugar Maple, went over and cut up the blow down, then headed back to the house. The neighbor was home from work and asked what are you cutting in the woods? 

I told him what was going on and about how dark the wood was. "Oh?" 
He came along to help me load up. I split one with the Fiskars, looked at it, and said "Is this white Oak.?

He stuffed his nose in the split and said "Holy %^$* it is!" We have 3 white oaks on our property and only one is mature. They are just not in this immediate vicinity.

Fricken awesome!!!!!!! That was the first time I have paid attention to that blow down in 10 years. 
It made a very nice addition to mix in with the early burn wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike I bought a splitter. Ask Kent how well it works, I think he is in love.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike I bought a splitter. Ask Kent how well it works, I think he is in love.


Wuss aren't you only like 33?


----------



## svk

Got a pickup plus trailer load of maple tops tonight to check off the friends and family list. Didn't heap this one high as I have to travel down the freeway with it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

34 steve I'm 34 and now that I'm management I've gone soft, or I just have the money to buy the things I want.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> 34 steve I'm 34 and now that I'm management I've gone soft, or I just have the money to buy the things I want.


Lol just giving you crap. May be picking up one myself soon.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You beat me to the sweet 4wheeler I got a junker but I think this spring the boss lady is gonna let me get a nice one. Look on her face when I showed up with the splitter was priceless I soooo wish I had taken a picture, hahahahahaha


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> You beat me to the sweet 4wheeler I got a junker but I think this spring the boss lady is gonna let me get a nice one. Look on her face when I showed up with the splitter was priceless I soooo wish I had taken a picture, hahahahahaha


Yeah went for the wheeler first. It's a lot easier to hand split wood than it is to drag a deer out of the woods.


----------



## MustangMike

You got a hydro? Which one?

So I leave for FL with my brother to see my Mom, she is doing very well, you would not even know she had a stroke. The weather was warm when we left, it was even warmer in FL, we come back today and I'm freezing! Was still in the 40s in the afternoon! I'm not acclimated after FL.

We rented a 2016 Red Mustang GT, it is a very nice car. Not as fast as my Supercharged Mustang, but fast none the less, and the ride and handling is beyond description. It also had some very nifty features. When you unlock it at night, it projects a Mustang hologram on the pavement (under each side mirror), really sharp. Also, the backup screen is fantastic. I don't have one in my car. I have driven other cars with them, but have never liked them, but this one was great. Overall, I was very impressed.

Let's go Mets & Jets, been a long time since either of them has been worth watching!

I'll be cutting tomorrow, and have several other projects to follow up with (and I should be out bow hunting ... soon).


----------



## USMC615

Guys, I think this is the best thread on the site, as others have stated as well. Clint, you did a helluva job crankin this thing up. I've learned a helluva lot on this one, from you guys. I ain't no wood slayer like most you folks are....geographics dictates that. We get off tangent at times, sure we do...look at my hog huntin deal. I think it's a good deal when we can all talk about something different for a handful of posts...but we get right back to the scrounge thing. My hat's off to all you gentlemen who have to spend so much time scrounging, cutting wood in your climates, to keep your family and your home warm. Good deal fellas.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Wuss aren't you only like 33?


Nah he's just learned to work smarter.


----------



## MustangMike

Heavy frost & low 20s here this morning, going cuttin soon.


----------



## dancan

Hey Matt , I've got 3 splitters , a SS , a 5 hp 24" hydro and a SplitFire 4203 that I built a hydro pack unit for .
All these were found and scrounged from local ads and work well but 90% of the wood I've burn't has been handsplit , 1 van load at a time 
If I was dragging cords or buying a load of logs home I'm sure I'd be using the powered stuff , the sellin woodpile is all split by machine .
38* here this am , house is nice and warm with a small fire of kiln dried end cuts and some slabwood from my mill , from the long range forecast it looks like I should be able to keep the house plenty warm on the scrounged up scraps and my garbage buckets of Zogger wood , heck , even my garbage buckets were scrounged up from the side of the highway and ditches after a wind storm LOL

I don't want to be accused of being soft LOL


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Heavy frost & low 20s here this morning, going cuttin soon.


"Heavy frost and low 20's"...only thing I'd be doing is going to reload the fireplace, lol. Enjoy the cuttin Mike.


----------



## Marine5068

zogger said:


> Coupla Bonus pics for Ambull. Here's what mid to south georgia looks like from the main road..they grow white fluffy things, miles and miles of them.View attachment 453894
> The other side of the white fluffy fields is swamp, pine trees, moss and hogs about half the size of an old VW beetle..next pic is your new scrounge buggy, start saving the extra from your new job!View attachment 453892



I had an American Bulldog named "Knuckles". He was fearless, but well trained to listen to all my commands.
He passed away last year at 8 years old....poor guy was diabetic and blind at the end.
He was a real good boy and great and gentle guard dog for the house. Not too many people wanted to come to the door though seeing as he was 125lbs and had a neck bigger around than his head.
We miss him and now we have a Great Dane.


----------



## cantoo

I had big plans yesterday for today. Might have to make an adjustment to them. Hydro out to the south of us. I was going to pick up an extra generator at TSC today because they are on sale, fat chance they have any in stock now.


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> I had big plans yesterday for today. Might have to make an adjustment to them. Hydro out to the south of us. I was going to pick up an extra generator at TSC today because they are on sale, fat chance they have any in stock now.
> View attachment 454354


Nice pic...you act like you got some photography skills about ya, lol. And here I am thinkin you're just a saw and equipment hoarder, lol. Amazing to me to see snow like that at this time of the year. We wouldn't know how to act in mid-Ga seeing that stuff. That pic is worth blowing up, framing material. Serene shot indeed.


----------



## dancan

I needed a couple of 2x4's so I go to the mill and saw them out , I cover up the mill and start picking up my lumber thinking that the mill is making funny noises , I turn and find that it's my little buddy LOL







No hockey stick in sight and you can't swing a green white pine 2x4 very fast LOL
I guess I'll have to go to the store and scrounge for supper there .


----------



## dancan

Cantoo , sorry bout your early winter


----------



## tla100

Well, cleaned up another blown down cottonwood that hit a half dead maple. Not bad for a couple hours work. We have to drive thru the neighbors pasture to get to my brothers farm ground, and this was on the path. Not the best wood, but works this time of year.

Can see the trashed wagon tire and rim in second pic. My brother had a flat in one of the old gravity flow wagons, it was the back wagon and by the time you see it, the rim and tire are shot. About time for some bigger wagons I think.


----------



## dancan

Geez , poor rim 
Nice load


----------



## zogger

tla100 said:


> Well, cleaned up another blown down cottonwood that hit a half maple. Not bad for a couple hours work. We have to drive thru the neighbors pasture to get to my brothers farm ground. Not the best wood, but works this time of year.
> 
> Can see the trashed wagon tire and rim in second pic. My brother had a flat in one of the old gravity flow wagons, it was the back wagon and by the time you see it, the rim and tire are shot. About time for some bigger wagons I think.



Nice rounds, already cracked, should be easy splitting, but I have never done a cottonwood.


----------



## mainewoods

No big snow here yet, just enough to get my attention. 21* this morning with a stiff NW wind. Perfect cuttin' weather!


----------



## cantoo

This is of my rounds piles. Notice the empty crates in the left side, I have 30 of those to fill yet. And my wife has 6 months of crap that she wants done 1st. Could be worse though, today I changed out my nieces oil tank out with a new double walled one. Ain't no oil tank at my house, well except for their old one which is going to be a burn barrel.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> I needed a couple of 2x4's so I go to the mill and saw them out , I cover up the mill and start picking up my lumber thinking that the mill is making funny noises , I turn and find that it's my little buddy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hockey stick in sight and you can't swing a green white pine 2x4 very fast LOL
> I guess I'll have to go to the store and scrounge for supper there .



You should of tried to tame him Dan. Have yourself a shop grouse.

I had a pet shop duck at a place I lived. He was awesome. He thought he was a parrot and would perch on you while working on stuff. He was good about not pooping on you too.

Unfortunately shop duck learned the hard way that coyotes aren't friends. That was a sad day for me.

I had a bittersweet scrounging day. Started off awesome.

I was going after a bald Sugar Maple limb that was down and a small Elm that my neighbor pointed out to me yesterday when we were coming back with the oak.

So I took the wheeler and the trailer the long way around so I would be coming back home when I was done. I stopped by my lone mature White Oak while the dog was raising heck with a squirrel.

My White Oak.




Sitting on the wheeler I noticed this right next to me. A bald limb hung up in some saplings.




It came from this which I figured was a Sugar Maple so sweet.




I want that tree. Buuuuuut that top like that makes me a touch skittish dumping it.

So, I hacked up the limb. Nice and dry hardwood. Awesome for the early burn.


Now on to the main part of my morning scrounge.
I went and scarfed up the bald Sugar Maple limb. This also happened to be the same place where I go off the trail to my deer blind.

Put some new tent stakes in the deer blind and started snooping around. about 40 yards away I notice a Sugar Maple top down. NICE!!!!

So looking around and figuring a path in, I figure this would be one of my Off Road Toad scrounges. The kind where I am cutting a trail in and things kind of get skittish with the wagon. Keep that part in mind. I lucked out that part an old logging road was almost right there, so it shouldn't be too bad.

I went next to the Elm.




I bucked that up and wound up with this nice little load.




Took it home and unloaded it. Touched up the saws and was set on going after that downed Sugar limb.

The Neighbor and his boy were out cutting up some old concrete forms. We talked and I told him my plan. 

They wanted to help so away we went but first I wanted to show him the tree with the squirrelly looking top hanging down. We got there and he was looking at it. 

He said "Did you notice the woodpeckers have not been after it?" I don't think it's Sugar Maple.

He grabbed the 7900, cleared a swath around the tree, and dumped it. Just like that. 

It wasn't Sugar Maple...but a PRIMO Black Ash. I have not seen any other black ashes on the property. Go figure next to the lone mature white oak. 









Sweet!! It's next to the trail so I told him I would get it later. Let's go after that top. 

Took the old logging road, finagled the trailer in, and away we went. 

In less than 30 minutes we were bucked up and loaded. Nice. 

So....pulling out, one of the trailer wheels dropped into a rut. The trailer rolled off of the ball and sent wood and saws flying. Got everything loaded back up and noticed the 7900 had a chunk out of the case right under the flywheel. Dammit!!!!!

Re-loaded the trailer, went home and unloaded. I was bummed so I just mowed leaves instead of finishing up the ash. 

I told the neighbor no more off road scrounging for me.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> No big snow here yet, just enough to get my attention. 21* this morning with a stiff NW wind. Perfect cuttin' weather!


Nipply there! Low 30s last night and tonight, so we have had a fire ticking over. MUCH nicer cutting on oakzilla now that it isn't near 100 degrees with the same humidity. I use the full cutting pants and not chaps, they get a bit warm, tell ya whut....


----------



## MustangMike

I hear ya Clint, but I did not start real early as it was 22 degrees here this morning, and we had snow flurries 3 times. Got all the cutting done by 1:00 but gave all 5 saws a good workout! It is not my strongest saw, but I'm still impressed with how my 044 #2 pulls that 28" bar, and those 661 R spikes really help to get a grip when you are horizontal, making it a good light wt saw for felling & stumping, and those ported 046s make bucking go real fast!

Finished cutting up a Red Oak I had previously dropped, and double cut 3 stumps, 2 of them exceeding what that 28" bar will reach through. The pics show the 3 Red Oaks have have cut up for next year's firewood.

Also got a nice shot of the fall colors, those Sugar Maples are just beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## JustJeff

Sold enough firewood to buy myself a little present. 
Had to drive through a little ugliness to get it. Needless to say I have my fire burning.


----------



## MustangMike

Oh, and a pic to that Mustang GT we rented, and the hologram it puts on the pavement whey you unlock it at night, cool!


----------



## zogger

Took another front nubbie off then switched to the butt end to even out the weight. I am working towards where the main support branches are holding this thing up. I blocked under the stump end and got two near perfect big rounds. Gonna be a lot of primo heartwood in each round. Bonus pic is a red cedar log I noodle-ripped, start on building a new mail box post and support. Man, that's some pretty wood. I spread the noodles out in the dog houses. 




edit: I didn't notice it until I looked at the second pic full size, but lookit that pile of chips and sawdust from just two cuts..and that's only half of it, the other side has another big pile.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 454486
> Sold enough firewood to buy myself a little present. View attachment 454492
> Had to drive through a little ugliness to get it. Needless to say I have my fire burning. View attachment 454496


Way cool! I like how a hobby plus necessary heat can help buy stuff.


----------



## dancan

Benp , strap that saw down on the bike and get back out there LOL
Awesome woodpiles there MM , looks way to neat , someone have ocd ?
Zog , them temps you work in , way too hot for me LOL 
I do wear chainsaw pants more often than my chaps .
You two Ontario guys , keep that stuff to yourselves , I don't need it here yet , too much stuff to do .
A tip about putting your Zogger wood in garbage buckets , drill holes in the bottom , I forgot to drill one of mine


----------



## MechanicMatt

Guys it looks like it started life off as a didier look alike then got heavily modified. It got raised to a decent working height with some C channel and then had the 3hp engine replaced with a 12hp monster. It has good cycle time and the wedge is NOT on the pusher which I like. I want to weld up a log lift and a larger reservoir. For three bills I can't complain, my BIL and I put eight hours on it this weekend with zero issues. We love it! And our wives warmed up to it after he explained about how it made the hickory pieces succumb when the fiskars wouldn't


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, Pics, or it ain't real!

Dan, The owner has OCD, not me!!!
Hey, it will be there till next year when we split it!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

@Marshy, Are you buried in the snow up there? We only got about an inch down here (closest point to me on the chart is Wellsboro, PA).


----------



## Marshy

Ha-ha got 9" yesterday. I had the pleasure of driving through it last night at 8 PM on my way back from Pawling NY. Roads were slick and people were acting like they couldn't remember how to drive again lol. It's already reduced to a few inches or more from the sun and warm ground. The Lake effect machine was doing it job. I better get my wood moved lol.


----------



## MustangMike

One of these days you will have to let me know when you are in the neighborhood!


----------



## Marshy

This was taken mid morning yesterday about a little more than half way through the accumulation.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> One of these days you will have to let me know when you are in the neighborhood!


My SIL lives up on top of South Quaker hill in Brewster. We came down for her daughters wedding, stayed two nights in Danbury. Had a great time, drank too much but was all worth it. If I could spare a little time when I visit them I'd like to meet up. Have you ever heard of Old Town Barns?


----------



## MustangMike

No, but I know of a few other real nice places to eat near by.

Glad you enjoyed the wedding. Yea, you previously mentioned that, and the 5.0 Mustang!


----------



## nomad_archer

Well it was a little cold this morning, it was the first frost of the year for me. I got the stove officially burning for the year. Burning the pine up now. It will be 60's/70's later this week.

I did get back from my trip to watkins this long weekend. The fishing was slow but there was a huge cold front that came through that shut everything down. The fall colors were awesome and my wife didn't like shore fishing that much so the boat shopping continues. The drive home yesterday wasnt any fun because we hit some white outs along the way. Thankfully nothing was sticking. Time to put the fishing gear away and get the bow out.

We did start the process for our first batch of Catawba. 5 gallons of dry Catawba under way. Hopefully this comes out great.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Well it was a little cold this morning, it was the first frost of the year for me. I got the stove officially burning for the year. Burning the pine up now. It will be 60's/70's later this week.
> 
> I did get back from my trip to watkins this long weekend. The fishing was slow but there was a huge cold front that came through that shut everything down. The fall colors were awesome and my wife didn't like shore fishing that much so the boat shopping continues. The drive home yesterday wasnt any fun because we hit some white outs along the way. Thankfully nothing was sticking. Time to put the fishing gear away and get the bow out.
> 
> We did start the process for our first batch of Catawba. 5 gallons of dry Catawba under way. Hopefully this comes out great.


Keep us posted on the results!


----------



## Marshy

Lol the Mustang is another BIL but none the less...


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Keep us posted on the results!



If I begin to get incoherent around April assume things went well.


----------



## Ambull01

Holy crap, you guys have snow already! I need to buy a SS liner and insulation ASAP. Got down to about 30 degrees or so last night and the house was freaking cold. I'll also have to build up some courage to up on my 30 foot roof.


----------



## USMC615

Crazy weather fellas, pics are nice. When pumpkins are covered with snow...damn!!! lol We be in tank tops and flip flops, lol.


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Oh, and a pic to that Mustang GT we rented, and the hologram it puts on the pavement whey you unlock it at night, cool!



Yeah I've always been a camaro guy but the new mustangs are really catching my eye.


Scrounging Question: How do you know when log is too far gone to bother with? I started cutting on a downed tree this weekend but it seemed like it was kinda soft. So I just stopped cutting it up and moved on. It seemed like it had water stains around the edge in several places. The limbs/top were very brittle. In hind sight I wish I grabbed a pic to better describe it.


----------



## Ambull01

Marine5068 said:


> I had an American Bulldog named "Knuckles". He was fearless, but well trained to listen to all my commands.
> He passed away last year at 8 years old....poor guy was diabetic and blind at the end.
> He was a real good boy and great and gentle guard dog for the house. Not too many people wanted to come to the door though seeing as he was 125lbs and had a neck bigger around than his head.
> We miss him and now we have a Great Dane.



Was he a pure bred? I had two American Bulldogs. One from Alan Scott and the other from a dude in TX, forgot his name. I was planning on making them hog hunters but after going to a couple of hog catching shows/training in SC I decided against it. I thought it was on the verge of animal cruelty. 



crazywolf said:


> Yeah I've always been a camaro guy but the new mustangs are really catching my eye.
> 
> 
> Scrounging Question: How do you know when log is too far gone to bother with? I started cutting on a downed tree this weekend but it seemed like it was kinda soft. So I just stopped cutting it up and moved on. It seemed like it had water stains around the edge in several places. The limbs/top were very brittle. In hind sight I wish I grabbed a pic to better describe it.



I chucked a bunch of slightly rotted rounds into the woods last week. There's so much white/red oak waiting for me I figured there's no reason to bother with the punky stuff. Plus the pieces were light as hell so it would be a lot of work for little gain lol. I also chuck poplar as well, hate that stuff. Burns fast and is extremely light when dried. 

How do you get your kids to help you? My kids will cry from a sudden onset of stomach cramps when I ask them to help me with stacking. Only kid that helps is my 4 year old boy. 

Also, where in VA are you?


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Was he a pure bred? I had two American Bulldogs. One from Alan Scott and the other from a dude in TX, forgot his name. I was planning on making them hog hunters but after going to a couple of hog catching shows/training in SC I decided against it. I thought it was on the verge of animal cruelty.
> 
> 
> 
> I chucked a bunch of slightly rotted rounds into the woods last week. There's so much white/red oak waiting for me I figured there's no reason to bother with the punky stuff. Plus the pieces were light as hell so it would be a lot of work for little gain lol. I also chuck poplar as well, hate that stuff. Burns fast and is extremely light when dried.
> 
> How do you get your kids to help you? My kids will cry from a sudden onset of stomach cramps when I ask them to help me with stacking. Only kid that helps is my 4 year old boy.
> 
> Also, where in VA are you?


2" wide leather belt...Juss kiddin. Walk the kids and talk the kids through the process...and be very patient...they'll be your best little helpers.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> 2" wide leather belt...Juss kiddin. Walk the kids and talk the kids through the process...and be very patient...they'll be your best little helpers.



Not too sure about that. I may just have to wait for my little 4 year old helper to grow. 

On another note, do all of you use an insulated liner in your chimney? I'm trying to figure out what direction I want to go. It's either the insulated wrap kit or loose Perlite poured down the chimney around the SS liner. I apologize if I've asked this before, I'm on a few sites trying to find answers.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Benp , strap that saw down on the bike and get back out there LOL
> Awesome woodpiles there MM , looks way to neat , someone have ocd ?
> Zog , them temps you work in , way too hot for me LOL
> I do wear chainsaw pants more often than my chaps .
> You two Ontario guys , keep that stuff to yourselves , I don't need it here yet , too much stuff to do .
> A tip about putting your Zogger wood in garbage buckets , drill holes in the bottom , I forgot to drill one of mine



Don't worry Dan. 

That's my plan but I am going to stick to scrounging off of the trails not blazing a path back into the toolies.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Not too sure about that. I may just have to wait for my little 4 year old helper to grow.
> 
> On another note, do all of you use an insulated liner in your chimney? I'm trying to figure out what direction I want to go. It's either the insulated wrap kit or loose Perlite poured down the chimney around the SS liner. I apologize if I've asked this before, I'm on a few sites trying to find answers.


About the 'belt' theory...of course not. Get the kids into it, and be patient. I grew up in the 60-70's as a kid. My ol' man was relentless with a belt. Me being the youngest of 11...his patience expired several offspring before my time. And mommas fly swatter on your rear end and legs would make ya beg for the belt...different times those were.


----------



## dancan

Sun here all day in the Great White North , I'd like to thank you Southerners and the guys from Ontario 
Crazywolf , I've cut some stuff that I thot was too far gone but when I split a round it was sound enough to split , I've even had some big pine that the outer 2" were soft , I split the sapwood off and brought the rest home , I guess the split test would be the best .
Benp , some of the best scrounging is in the toolies LOL


----------



## dancan

Tree id needed .
Is this a young locust ?


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Was he a pure bred? I had two American Bulldogs. One from Alan Scott and the other from a dude in TX, forgot his name. I was planning on making them hog hunters but after going to a couple of hog catching shows/training in SC I decided against it. I thought it was on the verge of animal cruelty.
> 
> 
> 
> I chucked a bunch of slightly rotted rounds into the woods last week. There's so much white/red oak waiting for me I figured there's no reason to bother with the punky stuff. Plus the pieces were light as hell so it would be a lot of work for little gain lol. I also chuck poplar as well, hate that stuff. Burns fast and is extremely light when dried.
> 
> How do you get your kids to help you? My kids will cry from a sudden onset of stomach cramps when I ask them to help me with stacking. Only kid that helps is my 4 year old boy.
> 
> Also, where in VA are you?


I make my kids help cut and split the poplar and soft maple. Put some at the road for campfire wood. Put an ad on the ole interweb and sell "campfire" wood by the face cord. The kids get that money and once they see a couple bucks, it kind of greases their wheels.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Tree id needed .
> Is this a young locust ?


That's a "Heck no" tree! From the genus "Stay the heck away"!!!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Did a little Craigslist scrounging today with a buddy yay more camping firewood






sent from my electronic leash


----------



## svk

Brought this load to work today (photo taken yesterday, I don't work at HD) to drop on my way home and the coworker who previously wanted a pickup load now wants a pickup and trailer load. "Yeah I suppose I can do that" I told him.


----------



## SteveSS

I had a real good offer yesterday for a fairy tale scrounge from a family member. 90 acres of logged white oak, lot's and lot's of tops and stumps, free to cut. 45 minutes away, with trailers and front end loaders to use. Gold mine! The property was just logged n the spring, so the wood is just now becoming "choice". The caveat......"you have to wait 'til deer season is over". I can deal with that. COME ON FEBRUARY!


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Brought this load to work today (photo taken yesterday, I don't work at HD) to drop on my way home and the coworker who previously wanted a pickup load now wants a pickup and trailer load. "Yeah I suppose I can do that" I told him.
> 
> View attachment 454774


Those tires in the trailer will smoke worse than RR ties. I recommend not burning them anywhere close to any neighbours.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> I make my kids help cut and split the poplar and soft maple. Put some at the road for campfire wood. Put an ad on the ole interweb and sell "campfire" wood by the face cord. The kids get that money and once they see a couple bucks, it kind of greases their wheels.


Good idea. I've been in contact with two local tree cutting companies. They don't sell firewood so they're looking for places to drop logs. I'm going to have them drop off the logs at my brother in-laws property. This way I'll be able to cut at my leisure. The company also pays to dump pine so I'm going to take all of that as well. Freaking jackpot! I may get enough to sell several cords a year.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I chucked a bunch of slightly rotted rounds into the woods last week. There's so much white/red oak waiting for me I figured there's no reason to bother with the punky stuff. Plus the pieces were light as hell so it would be a lot of work for little gain lol. I also chuck poplar as well, hate that stuff. Burns fast and is extremely light when dried.
> 
> How do you get your kids to help you? My kids will cry from a sudden onset of stomach cramps when I ask them to help me with stacking. Only kid that helps is my 4 year old boy.
> 
> Also, where in VA are you?



My youngest who is also 4 cries if I don't let him help. He helps me split kindling but I hold the hatchet. My 5yo isn't a fan of helping. 

I'm near King's Dominion if you know it. I'm about 25 miles north of Richmond if you don't. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Those tires in the trailer will smoke worse than RR ties. I recommend not burning them anywhere close to any neighbours.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-neighbors-are-burning-railroad-ties.276943/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-neighbour-is-burning-new-river-firewood.277494/

Speaking of....


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> My youngest who is also 4 cries if I don't let him help. He helps me split kindling but I hold the hatchet. My 5yo isn't a fan of helping.
> 
> I'm near King's Dominion if you know it. I'm about 25 miles north of Richmond if you don't.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Yeah my 4 year old is Daddy's boy for sure. The others just want to play the race car game in the house. 

I pass through Richmond a lot and go to several military bases in VA. Just went camping in Westmoreland State Park this past weekend. It's my second time there. That's the best camping area I've been to so far. Freaking love that place! My dog loved it too. He looked so proud of himself every time he was successful at fetching sticks from the bay. A pitbull/Am Staff that likes to fetch is a rare thing.


----------



## MustangMike

Pits love to fetch, it's just getting them to drop it that is tough, they would rather play tug!

If you encounter punky wood, try cutting a few feet further down the log, sometimes it changes and there are good sections.


----------



## DFK

DanCan:
Your tree apperes to be a Prickly Ash ( Aralia Spinosa )
Most of the time thay are quite small.

SteveSS: Well, With a 45 minute drive, It is time to buy a Two - Cord Trailer to pull behind your new truck.

David


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Pits love to fetch, it's just getting them to drop it that is tough, they would rather play tug!
> 
> If you encounter punky wood, try cutting a few feet further down the log, sometimes it changes and there are good sections.



lol. Yes sir, you are absolutely right about that. I can get him to drop it but it takes a few commands. Made that my first priority in dog training since pits have a very bad public reputation and they are powerful animals. I don't want to contribute with the negative breed stigma.


----------



## Ryan Groat

You guys with indoor burners, how much wood do you store inside?


----------



## svk

Ryan Groat said:


> You guys with indoor burners, how much wood do you store inside?


I can shove about a half cord inside if I stack really high.


----------



## Marshy

Ryan Groat said:


> You guys with indoor burners, how much wood do you store inside?


1-1.5 face cord, usually once I get down to half a face cord I shuffle it all closer to the stove and bring in more. Gives it a few days of added drying indoors.


----------



## nomad_archer

As much as possible. I try to bring in at least 2-3 days worth but sometimes I a week or more worth in there. It all depends on my mood. The more I get inside the dryer it is before it goes in the stove.


----------



## Ryan Groat

So.... how much is too much? Im trying to get 5-7 full cord in my basement. A full winter.


----------



## Marshy

My neighbor does that. That's just what some people like to do, personally I wont do it. Too much mold and bugs that come in on the wood. Plus you take that much wood inside and you bring a lot of moisture with it. My neighbor runs a dehumidifier nonstop for weeks but most of his wood is not fully seasoned to begin with. I've had some ants wake up that were buried in some questionable wood and its a pain when you have to clean them up while they are scattering. But if non of that bothers you and you have the room then go for it.


----------



## Greenthorn

Uhhhggg, I'm beat.....16 pick up loads of logger left tree tops in the last 6 days.....but it's fun! Love this time of year!
This is my skidder..


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> My neighbor does that. That's just what some people like to do, personally I wont do it. Too much mold and bugs that come in on the wood. Plus you take that much wood inside and you bring a lot of moisture with it. My neighbor runs a dehumidifier nonstop for weeks but most of his wood is not fully seasoned to begin with. I've had some ants wake up that were buried in some questionable wood and its a pain when you have to clean them up while they are scattering. But if non of that bothers you and you have the room then go for it.



I was just thinking that. I may bring in a few days worth but no more. I'll stack a few days worth on my front porch so at least it's sheltered from the rain. I've seen some bugs and crap that I've never seen before while splitting firewood. Don't want them running around in my ice cold house. Plus my wife is terrified of spiders and I've definitely seen some large, gnarly looking suckers recently.


----------



## svk

If I had a stove in an unfinished basement I'd load that sucker up and not have to mess with it during the burning season. After the wood is in for a couple of days set off a bug bomb or three to nuke whatever was hitch hiking on the wood.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> If I had a stove in an unfinished basement I'd load that sucker up and not have to mess with it during the burning season. After the wood is in for a couple of days set off a bug bomb or three to nuke whatever was hitch hiking on the wood.



My wood stove is in the unfinished basement. I put out ant traps and spray the top row of block in the basement with the bug barrier stuff. I load up the with a week or more at a time and burn away. I live in rural enough area that I always have spiders with and without burning wood so I they really dont bother me but they are still kill on sight.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> My wood stove is in the unfinished basement. I put out ant traps and spray the top row of block in the basement with the bug barrier stuff. I load up the with a week or more at a time and burn away. I live in rural enough area that I always have spiders with and without burning wood so I they really dont bother me but they are still kill on sight.



I actually like spiders since they eat other pests. This year I'm having some issues with camel crickets. I'm hoping the snakes come back into my yard to eat these suckers.


----------



## Ambull01

Hey @cantoo , you can sell your firewood racks!

https://annapolis.craigslist.org/for/5242239531.html


----------



## dancan

Thanks DFK , I'll look that up , they seem to be fast growing like a weed , since I cut 4 of these Zogger wood trees from the neighbours garden I knocked off the thorns and cut them up , be in the furnace next week lol


----------



## cantoo

Ambull, 1/2 a cord of wood with those little wheels on vinyl flooring will make some nice tracks. At $100 each, I'd be buying oil with all that money.


----------



## MustangMike

I used to like to have 2 piles of wood inside. One dry to last a few days, and the other one drying. If you bring in too much wood, you are encouraging mice, etc.


----------



## Ryan Groat

MustangMike said:


> I used to like to have 2 piles of wood inside. One dry to last a few days, and the other one drying. If you bring in too much wood, you are encouraging mice, etc.


I am lucky that I have a cat, that is a killing machine... he's an indoor outdoor cat, I bet pull a mouse out of the driveway everyday.


----------



## Greenthorn

Oh man, just got in and wifey surprised me with filet minot's can't beat that. My buddy and I were surveying the rest of the logger left tops, prolly got more than 40 more tops to pull out......yippee and Uhhggg...I'm getting a real work out here. As I said though, I love it...but I'm beat...we had 7 acres cut and it seem's like 50...
We are kicking ass cause it is really hilly and we haven't had over an inch of rain in the last 6 weeks and I think it may be the only time I can get in there to get them, gotta do whatsa gotta do! I'm so far ahead now that I'm leaving the poplar tops, hell with them. More pics tomorrow, only pulling ash, oak, and hard maple tomorrow. I'm so beat tonight I don't even want a beer...well that's a lie, see you scroungers tomorrow! Yeah, gonna have a couple...


----------



## Ambull01

cantoo said:


> Ambull, 1/2 a cord of wood with those little wheels on vinyl flooring will make some nice tracks. At $100 each, I'd be buying oil with all that money.


Didn't even notice the little wheels lol.


----------



## Greenthorn

I see we're talking bout wood in the basement, I usually keep about 2 cords in my basement once the burning commences.
I never have a bug problem, we have 4 inside cats and 2 dogs, one of our cats eats everything that moves..
I sort and rotate my basement stash every 2 weeks, I bet I touch every piece of firewood 12 - 16 times after felling. All of my wood is covered with tarps outside once the snow starts. Steve, never bug bomb a basement with a lit furnace. That includes a pilot light lit on a furnace or water heater. Could end up like an elevator explosion.


----------



## huskyslinger

just thought I would post some of my pics. Love cutting wood and seeing all the various types of wood people cut. Thanks


----------



## TMFARM 2009

nice building.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

how about some mulberry i got for free.


----------



## MustangMike

Pinch Me!!! The Mets & Jets have both been coming through ... Must be the Twilight Zone or something!


----------



## crazywolf

huskyslinger said:


> View attachment 454970
> View attachment 454971
> View attachment 454972
> 
> just thought I would post some of my pics. Love cutting wood and seeing all the various types of wood people cut. Thanks



Either that dog is smaller than a normal aussie or those rounds are huge.


----------



## Ambull01

Anyone ever burn madrone? I read through this:

http://www.mastersweep.com/wood.htm

Says madrone is the best type of firewood. Then says live oak is the next best type. Had to look up "live oak" and found that it is evergreen oak trees. White oak is said to be troublesome firewood. I thought white oak was primo wood except for the long drying times! Or perhaps whomever wrote that is using troublesome because the white oak wasn't properly seasoned.


----------



## nomad_archer

That article if you want to call it that is pretty weak on the explanation. Looks mostly like personal opinion to me. But seriously I will take that white oak off your hands it truly is trouble some.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> That article if you want to call it that is pretty weak on the explanation. Looks mostly like personal opinion to me. But seriously I will take that white oak off your hands it truly is trouble some.



HELL NO. I have multiple bruises on my shin from my one handled wheel barrow, hours upon hours of sweat, sore muscles, and tick bites all from scrounging that white oak. No way in hell I'm giving it up.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> HELL NO. I have multiple bruises on my shin from my one handled wheel barrow, hours upon hours of sweat, sore muscles, and tick bites all from scrounging that white oak. No way in hell I'm giving it up.



I am about to send you a scrap piece of 2x4 so you can make a new handle.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I am about to send you a scrap piece of 2x4 so you can make a new handle.



Thanks dude but don't think it will work. The 2x4 will be too wide to attach to the metal frame. If this tree trimming guy comes through and starts dropping off dump truck loads of logs I may just go with the Gorilla cart


----------



## huskyslinger

crazywolf said:


> Either that dog is smaller than a normal aussie or those rounds are huge.


lmfao! she is 16lbs but yes those rounds were huge! cut with a 372xp 32inch bar.


----------



## crazywolf

huskyslinger said:


> lmfao! she is 16lbs but yes those rounds were huge! cut with a 372xp 32inch bar.



My sister has aussie shepards and I have aussie cattle dogs. However she does have a mini also but it just seemed like that was big wood. 



Ambull01 said:


> Thanks dude but don't think it will work. The 2x4 will be too wide to attach to the metal frame. If this tree trimming guy comes through and starts dropping off dump truck loads of logs I may just go with the Gorilla cart



My thought was to just drill a couple bolt holes and sister it to the existing handle.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> My thought was to just drill a couple bolt holes and sister it to the existing handle.



Yep, I thought of that. Not sure what sister means but I was thinking about drilling bolt holes, placing some kind of flat metal pieces along the broken handle the left over shaft attached to the frame. Anyway, enough about my wheel barrow lol.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, I thought of that. Not sure what sister means but I was thinking about drilling bolt holes, placing some kind of flat metal pieces along the broken handle the left over shaft attached to the frame. Anyway, enough about my wheel barrow lol.



The 2x4 would run parallel with the left over handle. Then you drill 2-3 holes through both and bolt them together. The term is really discussing dealing with a weak or cut joist but it's the same thought process.

The thread is kinda slow right now anyway. I know I'm just trying to find wood to C/S/S and trying to keep my power bill down burning what I already have.


----------



## TKeller

dancan said:


> Tree id needed .
> Is this a young locust ?
> No, I think it is called a devil's walking stick. Just a shrub tree.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> The 2x4 would run parallel with the left over handle. Then you drill 2-3 holes through both and bolt them together. The term is really discussing dealing with a weak or cut joist but it's the same thought process.
> 
> The thread is kinda slow right now anyway. I know I'm just trying to find wood to C/S/S and trying to keep my power bill down burning what I already have.



I see. There's some sistering done on my floor joists in the basement, if I can use that term lol. I need to get far ahead on my wood supply to eventually burn wood that's been seasoned for 2+ years.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I see. There's some sistering done on my floor joists in the basement, if I can use that term lol. I need to get far ahead on my wood supply to eventually burn wood that's been seasoned for 2+ years.



Same here I just have no idea how much I will be burning any given year so I plan to stack it deep and keep it coming. I have a friend who is a logger so I'm hoping to get hooked up from him now that he knows I'm looking. None of it will be seasoned though. I have plenty of room for storage and if I don't mind burning pine then I have as much as I want on my property. However my stove is small so I can't stuff enough pine in to last through the night.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Same here I just have no idea how much I will be burning any given year so I plan to stack it deep and keep it coming. I have a friend who is a logger so I'm hoping to get hooked up from him now that he knows I'm looking. None of it will be seasoned though. I have plenty of room for storage and if I don't mind burning pine then I have as much as I want on my property. However my stove is small so I can't stuff enough pine in to last through the night.



Feed it pine when you are around give it the good stuff and hardwoods overnight. Win, win. I never get 2+ years ahead. Last year I had left over so this will be the first winter that I am burning wood that has had over a year to season. Burn what you have and keep on c/s/s. I am always looking for wood some years it is easy other years it is lean. This year was a little lean considering last year I picked up 2+ years worth of wood. Like I said if you can season 2 years awesome, if not just c/s/s and burn.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Same here I just have no idea how much I will be burning any given year so I plan to stack it deep and keep it coming. I have a friend who is a logger so I'm hoping to get hooked up from him now that he knows I'm looking. None of it will be seasoned though. I have plenty of room for storage and if I don't mind burning pine then I have as much as I want on my property. However my stove is small so I can't stuff enough pine in to last through the night.



I think I messed up on my stacked rows. I stacked double rows and left no space in between the damn things vs single rows. Have to hurry up and cut up the 3 large downed trees, get them split and stacked so they're able to dry before next winter.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I think I messed up on my stacked rows. I stacked double rows and left no space in between the damn things vs single rows. Have to hurry up and cut up the 3 large downed trees, get them split and stacked so they're able to dry before next winter.



I always double stack my rows. The seem more solid and less likely in my experience to fall over. Mine seem to dry fast enough double stacked.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Hey @cantoo , you can sell your firewood racks!
> 
> https://annapolis.craigslist.org/for/5242239531.html


they must have different sized 1/2 cords down in maryland.
i only get 30 cubic feet of wood by his measurments


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I always double stack my rows. The seem more solid and less likely in my experience to fall over. Mine seem to dry fast enough double stacked.



Yeah, double rows are definitely sturdier. My wife gave me the go ahead to stack firewood in the front yard too so I'm going to drive metal rods into the ground at the end of my brick bottom layer to hold the splits. Leave 6" or so between the single rows. I love it when the cold weather makes my wife think functionally vs aesthetically. 



farmer steve said:


> they must have different sized 1/2 cords down in maryland.
> i only get 30 cubic feet of wood by his measurments



Hey when's the next PA GTG? I have to attend the next one.


----------



## nomad_archer

PA GTG is usually early may. Typically the first weekend of spring turkey season so I usually cant make it .

Your wife seems like a keeper if she is letting you keep wood in the front yard that definitely wouldn't fly if I tried that.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Feed it pine when you are around give it the good stuff and hardwoods overnight. Win, win. I never get 2+ years ahead. Last year I had left over so this will be the first winter that I am burning wood that has had over a year to season. Burn what you have and keep on c/s/s. I am always looking for wood some years it is easy other years it is lean. This year was a little lean considering last year I picked up 2+ years worth of wood. Like I said if you can season 2 years awesome, if not just c/s/s and burn.



This is what I have been doing but my moisture meter seems to be wrong or I'm using it wrong because the oak reads 12-15% but doesn't seem to want to get going. Part of the issue is this time of year here it's high 30's at night and 70 during the day so we rarely burn during the day. I've been getting up at night to feed it and then throwing a decent log on in the morning to kill the chill. It's just a learning process for me and getting to know my stove and how much I can damper it at night. 

If I could grab all the wood leaning or fallen over at my hunting property I would be years ahead. Problem is it's 90 miles from home one way and I just don't have the trailer to move more than 1k lb's at a time. I miss my 2500 diesel. Last weekend I should have brought a load home but ended up working after the morning hunt. I also don't like running the saw during bow season.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, double rows are definitely sturdier. My wife gave me the go ahead to stack firewood in the front yard too so I'm going to drive metal rods into the ground at the end of my brick bottom layer to hold the splits. Leave 6" or so between the single rows. I love it when the cold weather makes my wife think functionally vs aesthetically.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when's the next PA GTG? I have to attend the next one.


last year was the second weekend in may i think. no date set yet. i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> This is what I have been doing but my moisture meter seems to be wrong or I'm using it wrong because the oak reads 12-15% but doesn't seem to want to get going. Part of the issue is this time of year here it's high 30's at night and 70 during the day so we rarely burn during the day. I've been getting up at night to feed it and then throwing a decent log on in the morning to kill the chill. It's just a learning process for me and getting to know my stove and how much I can damper it at night.
> 
> If I could grab all the wood leaning or fallen over at my hunting property I would be years ahead. Problem is it's 90 miles from home one way and I just don't have the trailer to move more than 1k lb's at a time. I miss my 2500 diesel. Last weekend I should have brought a load home but ended up working after the morning hunt. I also don't like running the saw during bow season.



Keep a stack of the good stuff in side even if it is only a few logs. Get the fire going good with the pine and throw the oak on. The denser hard woods like oak take a little more to get going even seasoned compared to the pine the the softer woods.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> PA GTG is usually early may. Typically the first weekend of spring turkey season so I usually cant make it .
> 
> Your wife seems like a keeper if she is letting you keep wood in the front yard that definitely wouldn't fly if I tried that.



With my luck I'll have National Guard training the next GTG. 

Being cold tends to change her mind lol. Try and purposefully burn some wet wood. When it doesn't burn right and your wife is miserable from the cold, tell her you need to start stacking wood on all available sites to speed up drying. She may give in. 



crazywolf said:


> This is what I have been doing but my moisture meter seems to be wrong or I'm using it wrong because the oak reads 12-15% but doesn't seem to want to get going. Part of the issue is this time of year here it's high 30's at night and 70 during the day so we rarely burn during the day. I've been getting up at night to feed it and then throwing a decent log on in the morning to kill the chill. It's just a learning process for me and getting to know my stove and how much I can damper it at night.
> 
> If I could grab all the wood leaning or fallen over at my hunting property I would be years ahead. Problem is it's 90 miles from home one way and I just don't have the trailer to move more than 1k lb's at a time. I miss my 2500 diesel. Last weekend I should have brought a load home but ended up working after the morning hunt. I also don't like running the saw during bow season.



Yep, same weather here.

Ya'll are making me jealous with all this hunting talk. I've wanted to start deer hunting for a while but have no clue how to get started.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nah she knows the game plus I have a lot of back yard that can hold wood before I needed to put it in the front yard. 

As for learning to hunt. Get out and do it. You will learn more from getting out in the woods and hunting. The best way to learn is to get out and see what you see, hunt the thickest areas you can find an you will find game. Seriously you seem like a smart guy you can figure this out. Plus from my understanding MD has liberal bag limits. If I had more time and the access I would be hunting MD as well as PA since I am around an hour or hour and a half from the border. But since I hunt public land in PA, I need to make the most of the available time to try and fill the freezer. Speaking of which, I need to start hunting because the freezer is getting down to slim pickings.


----------



## Greenthorn

Well my skidding buddy didn't show up today, think I worked him too hard yesterday.... I gotta admit I was one sore son of a gun this morning, once I got going all my soreness went away.
So I started splitting my red oak scrounge around 6am this morning, got about 4 pickup loads split. This red oak I found was from our last logging 5 years ago, some of it is punky, but most of it is prime!


----------



## Greenthorn

So from around 10am to 130pm I went and did the skidding by myself, yes I am beat again...but hey it's fun!
I'd say I hauled out at least 6-7 pickup loads, too tired to cut anymore today, sheesh...I can't wait to go back to my "vacation job"


----------



## Greenthorn

Gotta ask you all something, and I'm going to make this my 1,000 th post, is 3pm too early for beer?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

nah get back to work lol


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> is 3pm too early for beer?


No.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Nah she knows the game plus I have a lot of back yard that can hold wood before I needed to put it in the front yard.
> 
> As for learning to hunt. Get out and do it. You will learn more from getting out in the woods and hunting. The best way to learn is to get out and see what you see, hunt the thickest areas you can find an you will find game. Seriously you seem like a smart guy you can figure this out. Plus from my understanding MD has liberal bag limits. If I had more time and the access I would be hunting MD as well as PA since I am around an hour or hour and a half from the border. But since I hunt public land in PA, I need to make the most of the available time to try and fill the freezer. Speaking of which, I need to start hunting because the freezer is getting down to slim pickings.



I will once I buy another compound bow. Plus I guess a tree stand is a must. I think there's no bag limits for does here. How many do you take a year and how long does it last? My ex-wife was less tolerant of new hobbies so I had to give her the boot but not before she forced me into selling my bow. I think I'll just buy a crossbow this time.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I will once I buy another compound bow. Plus I guess a tree stand is a must. I think there's no bag limits for does here. How many do you take a year and how long does it last? My ex-wife was less tolerant of new hobbies so I had to give her the boot but not before she forced me into selling my bow. I think I'll just buy a crossbow this time.


Well packaged venison will last two years but best to eat it sooner. I try to run out of venison by spring time which means lots of it from deer season through mid winter then cooking up the odd packages that are left when it starts to warm up.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

If you haven't hunted before, take a hunter's safety class. I always took it for granted, since I grew up in a hunting family, but they can have a lot of valuable information.
The school district here teaches hunter's safety to all 6th graders as a part of the school curriculum. The reasoning was that, even if the kid doesn't hunt, and doesn't live in a house where firearms are present, there is still a good chance that they will come in contact with firearms and / or hunters at some point in time. 
The teacher who leads it brings rifles and shotguns into the school to demonstrate how to safely handle them, and at the end of the course, the student has an option to go to a local shooting range on a Saturday, and take the field portion of the hunter's safety certification. Very valuable, real world stuff.


----------



## nomad_archer

Tree stands aren't a must but they help. In rifle season I hunt a lot on the ground. It allows me to be mobile and on public land in PA that is a must at least for the first few days. Archery I am always in a stand. I try to take as many as I have tags for but that has never happened. I typically have a buck tag and two doe tags. For the last 4 years I have gotten 1 to 2 deer a year depending. Prior to that I had some lean years. Its been a while since I got a buck. As for hunting archery is from the beginning of October until the end of the second week of November. Then 2 weeks of rifle season. Then there is an extended archery after Christmas but I haven't had much luck hunting the late season. I am hoping to get 1 to 2 again this year. Knock on wood it happens.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Well packaged venison will last two years but best to eat it sooner. I try to run out of venison by spring time which means lots of it from deer season through mid winter then cooking up the odd packages that are left when it starts to warm up.



Nice! Someone bought my wife and I one of those food packaging appliances. Still haven't found a reason to use it yet. Would be pretty awesome to see a crap load of venison perfectly sealed sitting my freezer. 



kingOFgEEEks said:


> If you haven't hunted before, take a hunter's safety class. I always took it for granted, since I grew up in a hunting family, but they can have a lot of valuable information.
> The school district here teaches hunter's safety to all 6th graders as a part of the school curriculum. The reasoning was that, even if the kid doesn't hunt, and doesn't live in a house where firearms are present, there is still a good chance that they will come in contact with firearms and / or hunters at some point in time.
> The teacher who leads it brings rifles and shotguns into the school to demonstrate how to safely handle them, and at the end of the course, the student has an option to go to a local shooting range on a Saturday, and take the field portion of the hunter's safety certification. Very valuable, real world stuff.



Just passed the online hunter safety course about 3 minutes ago. That's a great course. The Marines take firearm safety to a whole new level. The four safety rules were drilled into us all the time. If you flagged someone with your barrel, expect to hear a lot of screaming and someone will be in your face promptly. 



nomad_archer said:


> Tree stands aren't a must but they help. In rifle season I hunt a lot on the ground. It allows me to be mobile and on public land in PA that is a must at least for the first few days. Archery I am always in a stand. I try to take as many as I have tags for but that has never happened. I typically have a buck tag and two doe tags. For the last 4 years I have gotten 1 to 2 deer a year depending. Prior to that I had some lean years. Its been a while since I got a buck. As for hunting archery is from the beginning of October until the end of the second week of November. Then 2 weeks of rifle season. Then there is an extended archery after Christmas but I haven't had much luck hunting the late season. I am hoping to get 1 to 2 again this year. Knock on wood it happens.



Do you have to pay for each tag? I don't care what I get, doe or buck. I'll probably never want to hang a trophy on my wall and will probably cry when I actually shoot a deer lol (huge animal lover). Someone has to keep the population under control though and I may as well be included. 

Archery starts Sep 11 - Oct 21, Oct 26-Nov 27, Dec 14-18, then a few more weeks in Jan. I'm getting excited now! Able to accumulate my own heating source and food, can't beat it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Nah she knows the game plus I have a lot of back yard that can hold wood before I needed to put it in the front yard.
> 
> As for learning to hunt. Get out and do it. You will learn more from getting out in the woods and hunting. The best way to learn is to get out and see what you see, hunt the thickest areas you can find an you will find game. Seriously you seem like a smart guy you can figure this out. Plus from my understanding MD has liberal bag limits. If I had more time and the access I would be hunting MD as well as PA since I am around an hour or hour and a half from the border. But since I hunt public land in PA, I need to make the most of the available time to try and fill the freezer. Speaking of which, I need to start hunting because the freezer is getting down to slim pickings.


just to tease you NA. 5b buck



Greenthorn said:


> Gotta ask you all something, and I'm going to make this my 1,000 th post, is 3pm too early for beer?


if you have to ask....................................................................................................................................


----------



## svk

The guy that does my deer wraps it tightly in freezer paper and I have never had freezer burned meat. 

I know guys who seal their own in those vacuum packers and they will pre-season the meat before sealing it so it basically marinades in the sealed package. Sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> The four safety rules were drilled into us all the time.


And the are?:
-
-
-
-

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The guy that does my deer wraps it tightly in freezer paper and I have never had freezer burned meat.
> 
> I know guys who seal their own in those vacuum packers and they will pre-season the meat before sealing it so it basically marinades in the sealed package. Sounds like a win win to me.



That sounds fantastic. Open up a pack and slap it on the grill, mmmm. You guys are turning my family and I into semi self sustainers. My wife is making homemade laundry detergent because I heard someone from this thread mention his wife makes it. Told my wife and she tried it, works great and will probably never buy store bought again. Started gardening to go along with my new wood burning practice. All I need is an older diesel I can convert to run on used cooking oil and I'll be set. 





Philbert said:


> And the are?:
> -
> -
> -
> -
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert



Philbert! 

Okay, it's not the same as the hunter safety course though
Treat every weapon as if it were loaded
Never point a weapon at anything you do not intend to shoot.
Keep your finger straight and off the trigger until you are prepared to fire
Keep your weapon on safe until you intend to fire


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> That sounds fantastic. Open up a pack and slap it on the grill, mmmm. You guys are turning my family and I into semi self sustainers. My wife is making homemade laundry detergent because I heard someone from this thread mention his wife makes it. Told my wife and she tried it, works great and will probably never buy store bought again. Started gardening to go along with my new wood burning practice. All I need is an older diesel I can convert to run on used cooking oil and I'll be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert!
> 
> Okay, it's not the same as the hunter safety course though
> Treat every weapon as if it were loaded
> Never point a weapon at anything you do not intend to shoot.
> Keep your finger straight and off the trigger until you are prepared to fire
> Keep your weapon on safe until you intend to fire


pretty much the same rules as hunting ambull.
my buddy gives me some deer bologna every year for letting him hunt here. vacuum packed it last 2-3 years in the freezer.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> pretty much the same rules as hunting ambull.
> my buddy gives me some deer bologna every year for letting him hunt here. vacuum packed it last 2-3 years in the freezer.



You can make bologna from deer meat!? Oh yes, wife will definitely give me the go ahead to hunt as much as I want. Stock the freezer and provide sandwich meat for kid's school lunches.


----------



## USMC615

I can see it now...Ambull's gonna end the season with a P&Y and a B&C...


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> I can see it now...Ambull's gonna end the season with a P&Y and a B&C...



Sorry about my frequent posts guys, I'm starting my new job in November so until then I have no work to do in my current position. 

What is P&Y and B&C? Hope that's not some kind of deer to human disease.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ambull01 said:


> Sorry about my frequent posts guys, I'm starting my new job in November so until then I have no work to do in my current position.
> 
> What is P&Y and B&C? Hope that's not some kind of deer to human disease.


Pope and young

Boone and crocket


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> Sorry about my frequent posts guys, I'm starting my new job in November so until then I have no work to do in my current position.
> 
> What is P&Y and B&C? Hope that's not some kind of deer to human disease.


P&Y...Pope and Young record book for archery
B&C...Boone and Crockett record book for gun


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You can make bologna from deer meat!? Oh yes, wife will definitely give me the go ahead to hunt as much as I want. Stock the freezer and provide sandwich meat for kid's school lunches.


almost anything they make from beef they can make from deer. jerky, bologna,dried beef, slim jims. AND STEAKS!!!!!!


----------



## svk

Oh yeah!


----------



## chucker

!! coming to a processor near you as fast as you can harvest the critters !! bring on the butterfly steaks.... cooked in cream of mushroom soup! on top of the wood stove in a "CAST IRON DUTCH OVEN"..... WHILE OUT CUTTING NEXT YEARS HEAT SUPPLY !!!!!


----------



## dancan

I've scrounged 2 cast iron Dutch ovens over the last few years 
Now that the temps have dropped it's the time to get in the woods for next year's wood before the snows stop us .
TKeller , thanks for that  , the neighbour thot it was called walking stick so with what you and DFK have provided I know what it is , I was hoping for locust 
Nobody wants to trade that terrible looking red oak for balsam fir ?
I'll do a 2 for 1 trade


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> just to tease you NA. 5b buck
> 
> 
> if you have to ask....................................................................................................................................[emoji23]


Your buck? If so congrats! That's a nice one.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> You can make bologna from deer meat!? Oh yes, wife will definitely give me the go ahead to hunt as much as I want. Stock the freezer and provide sandwich meat for kid's school lunches.


Yes you can. There is jerky, and hot sticks, and pretty much anything you want. I haven't gotten enough to experiments with jerky, hot sticks or the other stuff. Soon you will be asking about grinders, butchering knives, and butchering techniques. By the way since I started cutting up my own deer, I won't take it to a shop. I wrap my meat in plastic wrap and freezer paper or straight into freezer game bags.


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> P&Y...Pope and Young record book for archery
> B&C...Boone and Crockett record book for gun



Would be awesome if I could take a record breaker buck but how in the hell would I get him out of the woods!? I'll have to chop body parts off and carry him piece by piece. 



farmer steve said:


> almost anything they make from beef they can make from deer. jerky, bologna,dried beef, slim jims. AND STEAKS!!!!!!


Sim jims and steaks. Jerky! I need to get on this quick. In-laws gave me a jerky making machine too that I've never used.


----------



## dancan

Gorilla cart then load him in the van LOL


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Yes you can. There is jerky, and hot sticks, and pretty much anything you want. I haven't gotten enough to experiments with jerky, hot sticks or the other stuff. Soon you will be asking about grinders, butchering knives, and butchering techniques. By the way since I started cutting up my own deer, I won't take it to a shop. I wrap my meat in plastic wrap and freezer paper or straight into freezer game bags.



Anytime you want to share some tips/resources regarding how to properly butcher a deer you can share it with me via PM. Will be much appreciated. Get some "me" time alone in the woods with a bow/crossbow then go straight to scrounging firewood. Sounds like good times lol


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Gorilla cart then load him in the van LOL



lol. Well for now it will be one handle wheel barrow then van.


----------



## nomad_archer

Get a drag rope with double shoulder straps and pull. Or for the really big one get a deer cart.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I've scrounged 2 cast iron Dutch ovens over the last few years
> Now that the temps have dropped it's the time to get in the woods for next year's wood before the snows stop us .
> TKeller , thanks for that  , the neighbour thot it was called walking stick so with what you and DFK have provided I know what it is , I was hoping for locust
> Nobody wants to trade that terrible looking red oak for balsam fir ?
> I'll do a 2 for 1 trade


I have scrounged two as well. Big one I traded a guy for a sleeping bag. Small one from a yard sale for $20.


----------



## huskyslinger

That was just the top. The butt log had at least 2 cord in it.


----------



## MustangMike

Tough to keep up with all the posts.

Unless I'm at a party, I don't consume alcoholic beverages until the day is done, just something that works for me (and keeps me out of trouble).

I butcher my own deer, it is a lot of work. Just use knives, it is better that way (no fat or bone when I'm done). I put it in zip lock freezer bags, works well. I try to make as much of it as I can into steaks, then some stew chunks, then some for the grinder for burgers. I generally mix it with 1/3 store bought chop meat, and add various things.

Oh yea, I dropped two trees today, a Red Oad and a Hickory. They were both near, and leaning toward my friend Harold's house, so we roped them and pulled them the other way. Harold echoed what I have said previously, "that Hickory can really slow a saw down". Everything went as planned, was done dropping and cutting them up by 11:00, then it was warm enough to finish staining a portion of the house. Done with that project for the year ... thankfully!

And finally, The Mets SWEEP!!!! I almost can't believe it. The last time they won a Word Series, I was hunting/backpacked in a remote area of the Adirondack Mtns and we were trying to listen on a little 3' X 5" battery powered radio, when the signal came through!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Your buck? If so congrats! That's a nice one.


not mine. i wish.my 1 buddy's deer. his son told him about some big bucks hanging out at their aunts property. only about 300 yards off of rt. 30. after he got this one his son told him that was the smallest one of the 3 he had seen. i did see one yesterday morning that dwarfed him but i wasn't in my stand.


----------



## nomad_archer

If that was the small one of the bunch, then there are some super bucks down on that property. I am going on a quick scouting mission this weekend to attempt to find a spot on some game lands 5 min from my house. I plan on hunting next Friday and maybe Saturday. I am tempted, to take off Thursday from work as well but that is weather dependent. Next weeks hunting is my first time out this year and really just to get the kinks out before I go to my cabin for a week in November. Although I wont pass up a shot if one presents itself.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike, I only use knives and a grinder to butcher my deer. It is a lot of work but worth it. I take the tenderloins and backstraps out and the rest goes in the grinder since that is 90% of what gets used in my house. I like to add beef suet(fat) into the ground meat. Helps keep it from drying out when cooked.


----------



## svk

My guy charges 100 bucks. That includes wrapping all steak meat in packages of your choice, at least two roasts, making the mock tenderloin from the front legs into a delicious breakfast meat concoction, bagging meat scraps, and disposing of the carcass. 

I then take the scraps and have them ground with 50 percent beef meat which adds fat, reduces venison flavor, and doubles the poundage. Or when we have them make sausage they add 1/3 pork. Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ambull01

I need to be an electric chain grinder. Have 10 chains I got from Ace Hardware for free but now I don't feel like hand sharpening all of them lol. 

Just finished the online portion of the hunter safety course and registered for the required field day part. Field day is Nov 7. I read the first few weeks in November is when the bucks are most active due to breeding so looks like I'll probably miss my chance for a P&C record this year.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk - its 80-100+ around me to get a basic cut without fat. Last one I had butchered I was disappointed with the quality etc. I have only had my own grinder for 2 seasons, this is the third year I have had it and it has paid for itself. Since I put 4 deer through it, my dad put one through it and my friend put a few through as well. I have been butchering with my dad out of necessity sometimes since I was 15 or so. Now we do all of our own. I used to use his equipment but then I grew up got a job and moved out.

Ambull, November is good period. I take my vacation the second week of November every year and have had some good results. Not many bucks but I have gotten deer. The hunting at my cabin is less than ideal. Low deer numbers and a lot of big woods with very little crops. Once you get your ok from hunters safety get out and hunt. Go out now to walk in the woods and do some scouting.


----------



## USMC615

Peak of the rut here is mid-Nov. Does that don't get bred during that time will come into estrus approx 30 days later in Dec. All is not lost if ya can't get in the woods during the peak of the rut. Buddy of mine texted me a little while ago...shot a decent 8-pointer and then two does first thing this morning over a big food plot of iron peas and rye grass.


----------



## svk

NA there are a lot of hack jobs around here too. You may (probably) don't even get your own meat. I have a big problem with that. My guy is my former neighbor and used to be a butcher. He keeps a clean shop.


Some places charge upwards of 200 and the biggest operation requires you to skin it and still pay 125. No thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

I add some bacon, onion, etc to my chop meat (and I have a grinder) but I find it just comes out better if I also mix it with 1/3 chop meat.

The backstrap is my favorite. Cut it in sections about 4" long and cook it rare like filet minion. A marinate with sliced ginger root, olive oil, and some Kikkoman soy sauce gets rid of any gammy flavor.

My father in law, before he passed, told me they were as good as the best filet minion he ever had, and he did not hunt and grew up in NYC.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk, the last butcher I took it to was a legitimate full time butcher at my cabin. And my deer was the only one he had. I had to wait until he finished some hogs before he got to the deer. What I didn't like is I asked for boneless roasts and ended up with bone in. That didn't make me to happy when I opened the pack to put in the slow cooker and that was the last time I went to a butcher. I was at cabelas two days later picking up my 3/4 horse grinder. There are a lot of questionable butchers as well.

Mike - backstraps are my favorite. I like to cut mine into reasonable 8"-10" chunks when I butcher depending on the side of the deer. I like to butterfly the fillet and add a little salt and 5 pepper blend and grill on low for 6 min a side. Ends up rare to medium rare and is so good. My dad puts backstraps in the slow cooker and they always come out dry. I cant get him to change either.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Ya'll are making me jealous with all this hunting talk. I've wanted to start deer hunting for a while but have no clue how to get started.



I was lucky to have some friends who hunted so I started going with them. It made learning to break down the deer easier and gave me a 2nd place to hunt. You really just need a decent knife to break down a deer. Youtube has a ton of video's for field dressing. However if you are careful you can get 90% of the meat without gutting. I pull the loins an back strap the rest will go to grind or maybe a bone in roast. I did jerky for the first time last year and it was pretty good. I cheated and hit Bass Pro for the seasoning. There is nothing like knowing exactly where your food comes from. If I kill a deer late or am in a hurry I have a processor that you just need to gut then drop off. He charges a little over a 1$ a pound. If you want sausage it's a little more for the seasoning. He wraps in butcher paper and it stays good a long time. I usually vac seal mine including the grind. I use a 80/20 mix of beef fat. 

We get 3 antlered and 3 non-antlered tags a year in VA. I try and hunt every season but it works out to about every other weekend. Late bow/muzzleloader/early gun is generally our best time due to the rut. If you are buying a bow or crossbow I usually tell people get a bow if you want a challenge get a crossbow if you just want more time to harvest deer. 

Not sure how far away from KD you are but you are welcome to come down and hunt my place. It's not very big but we have plenty of deer. I have a couple ladder stands up.


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> I add some bacon, onion, etc to my chop meat (and I have a grinder) but I find it just comes out better if I also mix it with 1/3 chop meat.
> 
> The backstrap is my favorite. Cut it in sections about 4" long and cook it rare like filet minion. A marinate with sliced ginger root, olive oil, and some Kikkoman soy sauce gets rid of any gammy flavor.
> 
> My father in law, before he passed, told me they were as good as the best filet minion he ever had, and he did not hunt and grew up in NYC.





nomad_archer said:


> svk, the last butcher I took it to was a legitimate full time butcher at my cabin. And my deer was the only one he had. I had to wait until he finished some hogs before he got to the deer. What I didn't like is I asked for boneless roasts and ended up with bone in. That didn't make me to happy when I opened the pack to put in the slow cooker and that was the last time I went to a butcher. I was at cabelas two days later picking up my 3/4 horse grinder. There are a lot of questionable butchers as well.
> 
> Mike - backstraps are my favorite. I like to cut mine into reasonable 8"-10" chunks when I butcher depending on the side of the deer. I like to butterfly the fillet and add a little salt and 5 pepper blend and grill on low for 6 min a side. Ends up rare to medium rare and is so good. My dad puts backstraps in the slow cooker and they always come out dry. I cant get him to change either.



Man ya'll are making me hungry. I usually cut the backstrap into 1/2" slices then pound it out. Makes removing the silver skin easier too. Soak in worcester for a little while then do a House Autry jalapeno breading. Fry in cast iron and bacon grease until the blood just starts to rise then flip. Generally 90 seconds a side if that.
I just love vension in general though. Last weekend we had quesadilla's with ground vension made up in a chipolte sauce.


----------



## svk

I use Lawry's "Steakhouse" marinade on any venison I intend to grill. Put it in a covered glass bowl (never marinade red meat in stainless bowls as it can leach chemicals as the meat reacts to it) or in a ziplock with all of the air squeezed out.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

My wife and I butcher right on the kitchen table (with a big plastic tablecloth on top of it). The loins become chops and roasts. I cut a few steaks from the hindquarters. The rest gets either chunked up into stew meat, which we pressure can, or ground into burger. 

If you haven't done it and have the technology, canned venison is the best thing on earth - great flavor, and just need to heat and eat.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> svk - its 80-100+ around me to get a basic cut without fat. Last one I had butchered I was disappointed with the quality etc. I have only had my own grinder for 2 seasons, this is the third year I have had it and it has paid for itself. Since I put 4 deer through it, my dad put one through it and my friend put a few through as well. I have been butchering with my dad out of necessity sometimes since I was 15 or so. Now we do all of our own. I used to use his equipment but then I grew up got a job and moved out.
> 
> Ambull, November is good period. I take my vacation the second week of November every year and have had some good results. Not many bucks but I have gotten deer. The hunting at my cabin is less than ideal. Low deer numbers and a lot of big woods with very little crops. Once you get your ok from hunters safety get out and hunt. Go out now to walk in the woods and do some scouting.



I'm guessing doing your own butchering is extremely messy right? I would love to do it all myself one day (shoot beautiful deer, field dress, skin, butcher, and of course eat). Wife would probably throw up if her kitchen was full of deer blood. 



crazywolf said:


> I was lucky to have some friends who hunted so I started going with them. It made learning to break down the deer easier and gave me a 2nd place to hunt. You really just need a decent knife to break down a deer. Youtube has a ton of video's for field dressing. However if you are careful you can get 90% of the meat without gutting. I pull the loins an back strap the rest will go to grind or maybe a bone in roast. I did jerky for the first time last year and it was pretty good. I cheated and hit Bass Pro for the seasoning. There is nothing like knowing exactly where your food comes from. If I kill a deer late or am in a hurry I have a processor that you just need to gut then drop off. He charges a little over a 1$ a pound. If you want sausage it's a little more for the seasoning. He wraps in butcher paper and it stays good a long time. I usually vac seal mine including the grind. I use a 80/20 mix of beef fat.
> 
> We get 3 antlered and 3 non-antlered tags a year in VA. I try and hunt every season but it works out to about every other weekend. Late bow/muzzleloader/early gun is generally our best time due to the rut. If you are buying a bow or crossbow I usually tell people get a bow if you want a challenge get a crossbow if you just want more time to harvest deer.
> 
> Not sure how far away from KD you are but you are welcome to come down and hunt my place. It's not very big but we have plenty of deer. I have a couple ladder stands up.



I saw some Special Forces guys field dress a deer in WV once while I was training with them. Thought they were super bad asses since they knew how to do it. Living up to their "snake eater" notoriety lol. Turns out firewood scroungers are bad asses as well. 

I may buy a bow and a crossbow to see which one I like then sell the other one. 

Umm, I don't care how far away it is! Let me know what time is best for you and I'll be there. I just want to watch and whisper like I see everyone do on the hunting shows.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I'm guessing doing your own butchering is extremely messy right?


Well you would have hung the deer for a couple of days outside in a cool, shady spot (makes meat more tender aka aged steak) so the majority of blood would have dried up or dripped out. Most people hang it in their garage or from a tree to skin, quarter, and remove backstraps/tenderloins. A few people save the rib meat but most pitch the then mostly meatless carcass and bring the quarters in to get the meat off. As mentioned you can cover your counter or table with plastic/poly and do it all or do it in the garage off your workbench or a picnic table.


----------



## nomad_archer

I usually dont bother aging a deer since it is never usually cold enough to properly age in PA with out refrigeration. Usually when I get a deer it is a race against time due to high temps. Every once in awhile I am able to skin out a deer and hang over night. 

I hang deer in the garage to get it skinned and quartered. Then I put in plastic bags and get it in the fridge. Then I take out only what I want to work with to clean the meat and get it back in the fridge until it is time to grind or wrap. I do everything short of the final wrapping in the garage so I dont make a mess of the kitchen. I put a 4mil plastic sheet on the my work bench and go for it. 

If you are going to hang or butcher a deer get one of these from tractor supply. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...lock-tackle-350-lb-lift-capacity?cm_vc=-10005
It is much better than the sporting good store cheapo's.


----------



## svk

We normally have perfect aging weather as long as we don't get rain but I cover them with canvas if we do.

I know guys who shoot deer the first week of November and butcher them Thanksgiving weekend. I try to give them a few days minimum.

One guy I know would vacuum seal moose steaks and age them for 30 days in the fridge. Said they were awesome.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk. If I could age them I would at least try it. But if I got a deer today, the current temp is 71 degrees with temps in the 60's going out into next week. But this year has been warmer than the last couple. I am usually burning consistently at this point but I still didn't burn through the first small load of wood I brought in. As you can tell by my post rate, it is a little slow at work and I just want to go hunting until I walk outside and its 70 freaking degrees. Maybe next week.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I'm guessing doing your own butchering is extremely messy right? I would love to do it all myself one day (shoot beautiful deer, field dress, skin, butcher, and of course eat).
> Umm, I don't care how far away it is! Let me know what time is best for you and I'll be there. I just want to watch and whisper like I see everyone do on the hunting shows.



Ok but adding a 2 hour drive to a early start makes for a very early morning lol The stands I have are just single person stands though we could probably sit on the back deck with a beer and still get a deer. This pic is fuzzy because it's from one of my windows. My deck is just to the left of the pic.



svk said:


> Well you would have hung the deer for a couple of days outside in a cool, shady spot (makes meat more tender aka aged steak) so the majority of blood would have dried up or dripped out. Most people hang it in their garage or from a tree to skin, quarter, and remove backstraps/tenderloins. A few people save the rib meat but most pitch the then mostly meatless carcass and bring the quarters in to get the meat off. As mentioned you can cover your counter or table with plastic/poly and do it all or do it in the garage off your workbench or a picnic table.



We try and use the carcass to bring in coyotes for a little late night hunting. Otherwise they just get dumped in the woods. I tried to do ribs once and for the amount of meat you get it's just not worth the effort. I do like to get the neck meat though. 



nomad_archer said:


> I usually dont bother aging a deer since it is never usually cold enough to properly age in PA with out refrigeration. Usually when I get a deer it is a race against time due to high temps. Every once in awhile I am able to skin out a deer and hang over night.



We have the same issue. I was able to let hang a doe I shot the friday after thanksgiving last year and it was really good. However half of bow season I'm sitting in a tree in shorts and a t-shirt so it's normally not cold enough or I'm not at the property long enough to let it hang.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> We normally have perfect aging weather as long as we don't get rain but I cover them with canvas if we do.
> 
> I know guys who shoot deer the first week of November and butcher them Thanksgiving weekend. I try to give them a few days minimum.
> 
> One guy I know would vacuum seal moose steaks and age them for 30 days in the fridge. Said they were awesome.



I'm surprised your direwolves leave your tasty hanging deer treat alone. 



crazywolf said:


> Ok but adding a 2 hour drive to a early start makes for a very early morning lol The stands I have are just single person stands though we could probably sit on the back deck with a beer and still get a deer. This pic is fuzzy because it's from one of my windows. My deck is just to the left of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> We try and use the carcass to bring in coyotes for a little late night hunting. Otherwise they just get dumped in the woods. I tried to do ribs once and for the amount of meat you get it's just not worth the effort. I do like to get the neck meat though.
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same issue. I was able to let hang a doe I shot the friday after thanksgiving last year and it was really good. However half of bow season I'm sitting in a tree in shorts and a t-shirt so it's normally not cold enough or I'm not at the property long enough to let it hang.



Well I've recently developed insomnia so I'll just never sleep the night before. 

Hmm, my dogs would probably love some deer ribs. This hunting stuff may be a win win for me. Feed the dogs, feed the family, maybe make some deer fur coats, etc.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I'm surprised your direwolves leave your tasty hanging deer treat alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've recently developed insomnia so I'll just never sleep the night before.
> 
> Hmm, my dogs would probably love some deer ribs. This hunting stuff may be a win win for me. Feed the dogs, feed the family, maybe make some deer fur coats, etc.


If you leave a deer on the ground the wolves will eat it as will anything else and the bottom side will decay. They won't normally come into your yard to eat a hanging deer that is several feet off the ground. The only trouble we have had over the year was from pine martins and they only ate a small chunk.

Dogs do love venison bones.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> svk. If I could age them I would at least try it. But if I got a deer today, the current temp is 71 degrees with temps in the 60's going out into next week. But this year has been warmer than the last couple. I am usually burning consistently at this point but I still didn't burn through the first small load of wood I brought in. As you can tell by my post rate, it is a little slow at work and I just want to go hunting until I walk outside and its 70 freaking degrees. Maybe next week.


I hear you! I haven't even walked to any of my stands yet this year and I have a work list a mile long that I want to complete before season including building at least one new permanent stand and hanging at least one new portable plus lots of brushing work on the current stands.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> We try and use the carcass to bring in coyotes for a little late night hunting. Otherwise they just get dumped in the woods. I tried to do ribs once and for the amount of meat you get it's just not worth the effort. I do like to get the neck meat though.



Not many coyotes in my area as the wolves run them out or kill them. Our wolf hunting is closed indefinitely thanks to an anti hunting judge. The guys who hunt wolves in Canada take deer quarters and then drill a hole in the ice in front of their hunting blind and stick the leg down the hole. It freezes up so the wolves need to chew at the meat on the spot and cant drag it out into the thick woods.


----------



## nomad_archer

Holy crap I forgot you have wolves up your way. That has got to make it interesting tracking a wounded deer after dark. When the coyotes get to carrying on when I am in the woods after dark it kind of makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. Wolves are a whole different ball game.


----------



## svk

We don't track after dark but wolves are very much afraid of humans (normally...those that hang around towns are a different story). I have lost a couple of deer over the years but the wolves didn't find them until much later. However, if you have a gut pile it will be gone within two nights as that brings them in from a LONG ways away.


----------



## nomad_archer

Interesting. We track at night if the need be but only for a little while since you can do more harm then good. But we have let deer lay overnight that where shot at last light and gotten to them first thing in the morning and the coyotes have gutted them. Just got off the phone with my dad and he is headed to the cabin as we speak for a long weekend of hunting. Im not going to lie I am a little jealous that he lives so close to the place.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Interesting. We track at night if the need be but only for a little while since you can do more harm then good. But we have let deer lay overnight that where shot at last light and gotten to them first thing in the morning and the coyotes have gutted them. Just got off the phone with my dad and he is headed to the cabin as we speak for a long weekend of hunting. Im not going to lie I am a little jealous that he lives so close to the place.


I can imagine it's a different story if you hunt archery and shoot one right before dark. The majority of our deer are shot between 7-10 in the morning and all are shot with rifles so normally tracking is a matter of feet rather than yards.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its easy to track em here during rifle season with snow on the ground


----------



## nomad_archer

Its also easy to track them when you put a hole in them with a 300 win mag and watch them fall over 20 feet later. In all seriousness I have had lots and lots of blood from all of my archery shot deer as well. None went more than 50 yards and that one ran that far because it took off on a dead run after it was shot and died running full tilt. hopefully the trend continues for me. I have only lost one deer that I shot and that is an awful awful feeling.


----------



## svk

Every deer I ever shot with my 7mm-08 tipped over in it's tracks. OTOH I shot one with 300 win mag hot handloads through the heart and it still steamrolled 300 yards. Go figure LOL


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Every deer I ever shot with my 7mm-08 tipped over in it's tracks. OTOH I shot one with 300 win mag hot handloads through the heart and it still steamrolled 300 yards. Go figure LOL


We fully debate how deer do what they do. I've found chunks of lung in the blood and still didn't find the deer. However my first bow kill it just fell over. No amount of power beats a well placed shot.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> If you leave a deer on the ground the wolves will eat it as will anything else and the bottom side will decay. They won't normally come into your yard to eat a hanging deer that is several feet off the ground. The only trouble we have had over the year was from pine martins and they only ate a small chunk.
> 
> Dogs do love venison bones.



If I heard a wolf howl while tracking a deer I would do a 180 and range walk back to my van lol. 

Found a program for women here in MD. Supposed to help them become outdoors women. I may try to sign up for a deer hunting session with them. If they refuse I'll sue the state for discrimination and use the funds to buy some deer hunting land.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well its official, I got next Thursday off so I will be hunting Thursday, Friday and maybe Saturday if the weather cooperates. Now I need to find a place to hunt this weekend. I figure two or three days out before I go a way for a week should help get the blood flowing again for hunting season. 

I did the cold weather dance and brought in a load of pine last night for early season burning. Hauling wood into the house when it was 70 degrees just feels so so wrong. I am was sweating like a pig. Come on cooler weather. No polar vortex but some 32 deg lows and high 40's would be great for hunting.


----------



## greendohn

The shed is nearly full,,enough room for maybe 6 more pick up truck loads!!


----------



## zogger

Some branches I got from the boss's yard using my new fiskars pole saw turned into zoggerwood scrounge today. Used the oregon batt saw..a little change of pace from running the ported 394


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Some branches I got from the boss's yard using my new fiskars pole saw turned into zoggerwood scrounge today. Used the oregon batt saw..a little change of pace from running the ported 394View attachment 455285


We need to see some progress pictures of mega tree!


----------



## Eagleknight

Contractors came through clearing trees from line in my neighborhood. Haven't seen much wood. My neighbor then decided to cut down the rest of the tree after they trimmed it. I asked if he wanted me to cone and get it, but he said he already had a buddy coming that had an OWB. [emoji22] Bah I wanted an easy scrounge. His pile is a hundred feet from mine.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> We need to see some progress pictures of mega tree!


Last ones I posted are it, oakzilla current status. After the first couple days bucking on it, absolute hottest time of the year, I decided to make it a long term project and do it mostly once it cooled off, which is starting now around here, I'll proly run another tank on it this weekend. Of course one tank with a 394 is like near two tons of wood...and a lot of cutters to resharpen, ha! I'm floating around this time of year, working several different projects and work, still mowing a lot. Did a new mailbox support yesterday, freehand chainsaw milled and carved out of cedar logs. It's rough, first time I tried doing something like that. Notice, no pic..more hahahahahaha Beyond rustic, looks to be working though. I can see where carvers like those little dimetip bar ends.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Last ones I posted are it, oakzilla current status. After the first couple days bucking on it, absolute hottest time of the year, I decided to make it a long term project and do it mostly once it cooled off, which is starting now around here, I'll proly run another tank on it this weekend. Of course one tank with a 394 is like near two tons of wood...and a lot of cutters to resharpen, ha! I'm floating around this time of year, working several different projects and work, still mowing a lot. Did a new mailbox support yesterday, freehand chainsaw milled and carved out of cedar logs. It's rough, first time I tried doing something like that. Notice, no pic..more hahahahahaha Beyond rustic, looks to be working though. I can see where carvers like those little dimetip bar ends.



Oakzilla. That is awesome!!! 

I would love to be able to help you with that!! 

Dual modded 394's bellering and sucking down fuel like no one's business...... Ralphie may - "whaaaaaat?"


I got the dumped black ash bucked, split, and stacked this afternoon. 

Went from this....




To this.....




To this....




In under two hours. Also got a lot put into the burn now pile from it. 

I'm pooped. 

Neighbor got home and unloaded a dump box with the mini hoe in it. Had to put a track back on. I finished up with the ash and he took care of the track. 

When we were done, we had a whiskey. 

Standing there looking into the box I saw some stumps with about 15" of tree on them. I asked what they were. 

He said white and red oak. 

Out came the saw and I was scrounging in the roll off box. 

Pfffft.....that was 4 split pieces of oak I wound up with.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> We don't track after dark but wolves are very much afraid of humans (normally...those that hang around towns are a different story). I have lost a couple of deer over the years but the wolves didn't find them until much later. However, if you have a gut pile it will be gone within two nights as that brings them in from a LONG ways away.



I had a tense moment with a big cat a couple years ago that was following my friend, his brother, and myself dragging a deer out. 

That could of been a real bad deal. Deer was shot in the evening and it was drug out in the dark. We kept hearing something behind us and figured it was a coyote because a cat or wolf wouldn't be so sloppy snapping branches as they walk. 

Crossed a small stream 100 yards from the truck and my friend shined the light into the grass on the other side of the stream behind us. 

There was a pair of wide set bright yellow eyeballs looking right at us within jumping distance. 

My buddy ran backwards with the rifle pointed behind us and that deer did not touch the ground until we got to the truck. 

Not fun.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Well its official, I got next Thursday off so I will be hunting Thursday, Friday and maybe Saturday if the weather cooperates.  Now I need to find a place to hunt this weekend. I figure two or three days out before I go a way for a week should help get the blood flowing again for hunting season.
> 
> I did the cold weather dance and brought in a load of pine last night for early season burning. Hauling wood into the house when it was 70 degrees just feels so so wrong. I am was sweating like a pig. Come on cooler weather. No polar vortex but some 32 deg lows and high 40's would be great for hunting.


 three tree stands here.i can only use 1 sat morning. i think your a little over an hour away. how close are you to rt 30?


----------



## farmer steve

benp said:


> Oakzilla. That is awesome!!!
> 
> I would love to be able to help you with that!!
> 
> Dual modded 394's bellering and sucking down fuel like no one's business...... Ralphie may - "whaaaaaat?"
> 
> 
> I got the dumped black ash bucked, split, and stacked this afternoon.
> 
> Went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In under two hours. Also got a lot put into the burn now pile from it.
> 
> I'm pooped.
> 
> Neighbor got home and unloaded a dump box with the mini hoe in it. Had to put a track back on. I finished up with the ash and he took care of the track.
> 
> When we were done, we had a whiskey.
> 
> Standing there looking into the box I saw some stumps with about 15" of tree on them. I asked what they were.
> 
> He said white and red oak.
> 
> Out came the saw and I was scrounging in the roll off box.
> 
> Pfffft.....that was 4 split pieces of oak I wound up with.


nice pics Ben. no leaves on the tree's there looks like mid dec. here.


----------



## dancan

I got a call this afternoon "Bring your trailer" LOL






Came home with that and a box load in the truck , got plenty that's longer than 3' , I'll put that stuff aside for building stuff , got 3 garbage buckets of end cuts 4" and less , that'll be burnt up first 
I also scrounged up a real good shape 14" cast iron frying pan for 1$ from the scrap metal guys , it'll be a great camp pan , just got to get me a camp LOL


----------



## benp

farmer steve said:


> nice pics Ben. no leaves on the tree's there looks like mid dec. here.



Nope. Leaves said buh by last week. 





The Anamoly is the reflection from the tv.


----------



## benp

I forgot. Even started the mending process on the 7900 tonight.


----------



## svk

I've never seen any big kitties but my shack neighbor has seen tracks several times.


----------



## farmer steve

i"ll be mowin and blowin leaves from the big, no, giant silver maple in the yard for the next 2-3 weeks. i'd cut it down but it keeps the house cool all summer. we did take a "limb" off that was hanging over the house and it made over a 1/2 cord.


----------



## benp

Oh they are around here quite a bit. 

Two years ago snowshoeing behind the house, the neighbor and I followed a set of LARGE tracks with an 8 foot bound between them following some running deer tracks.


----------



## zogger

I've only seen one cougar, lonnggg time ago, out west. Saw it jump clean across route 66, then it ran up a mountain. Nice kitty. I like big critters..Paleoman! Megafauna! Funniest most unexpected one was camping in Florida, private campground, some kid comes by in the evening, "hey man, wanna see something real cool"? OK, what 
"come look"! All right he leads me through a path in the swamp grass, go around a little turn, I look, bigazz elephant standing there! hahahahahahah! Met the lady who owned him and a buncha other critters, circus animal trainer. She was *good* with animals.


----------



## MustangMike

Usually the Bears are the first at our gut piles, but the coyotes come also. Many years ago, I hunted till dark, then unloaded my 348 and started walking out on this Hemlock lined logging road. It was dark, and I don't know if it saw me or not, but I have NEVER had a coyote howl this close to me before, I mean very close, I mean shivers running right up your spine. I put the shells back in that gun so fast your head would spin. It was so loud, it almost hurt my ears, and it scared the crap out of me. Never saw it, but it was close, and a long, loud howl! Tell you what, I will never forget it.


----------



## svk

I was about 3/4 mile back in the woods a few years back walking home after dark. I had something up on the ridge to my right *shuffle* through the leaves. Pretty sure it was a wolf or wolves but it was big game for sure and it certainly wasn't a deer. I made tracks pretty quickly.

As a kid and early teen I had bears steam roll though the brush in front of me. Totally different than any other animal as it sounds like a bowling ball going through the woods.


----------



## TMFARM 2009

svk said:


> I was about 3/4 mile back in the woods a few years back walking home after dark. I had something up on the ridge to my right *shuffle* through the leaves. Pretty sure it was a wolf or wolves but it was big game for sure and it certainly wasn't a deer. I made tracks pretty quickly.
> 
> As a kid and early teen I had bears steam roll though the brush in front of me. Totally different than any other animal as it sounds like a bowling ball going through the woods.



Here I thought you would say it was a sasquatch!


----------



## USMC615

Many yrs ago when stationed at Marine Corps Air Station Cherry Point, NC, we ran dogs deer hunting (most eastern shore counties there allow it...even in Ga still). Friend of ours had about 100 head of dogs between beagles and Walkers. We'd load 'em in our trucks/dog boxes, head to the Croatan National Forest (forest land covers three counties, huge National Forest) literally a half mile away from where he lived, and cut'em loose. Was on the backside of a huge waterfowl impoundment by myself when the dogs tuned up big time in a big block of pines and hardwoods, about a hundred yards from me, getting ready to push deer across the road...at least I thought. Everything went quiet, eerily quiet...I turned around and standing on the road about 30 yards behind me was about a 400lb black bear sow, and three cubs, looking dead at me. I put the crosshairs of my 700 BDL 30-06 dead between her eyes and slowly started backing up. Then the dogs started tuning up again and the sow and cubs crossed the other side of the road and headed across a big dry area of the waterfowl impoundment. I called the fellas on my handheld VHF radio and told'em I was heading back to the truck, which was about a half mile away. I was ready for a cold beer. I'll tell ya this much...you couldn't have pushed a straight pin up my rearend when I turned around and stared that sow down with those cubs.


----------



## Philbert

TMFARM 2009 said:


> Here I thought you would say it was a sasquatch!


Sasquatch would just be like any other A.S. Member . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

You guys trying to scare me away from deer hunting?


----------



## KenJax Tree

A few years ago i was sitting in my tree stand and heard some movement over my shoulder, thinking it was some deer i sat still and waited until nothing moved in front of me. I turned around to look over my shoulder and there was a young black bear in the tree right over my shoulder about 10 feet away.

I don't think it ever saw me, it sat there for about 10 minutes and got down and walked away.


----------



## Philbert

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't think it ever saw me, it sat there for about 10 minutes and got down and walked away.


Probably smelled you (not a joke!)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

About 10 years ago my brother got into his treestand opening morning in the dark. He was annoyed, another hunter was walking though the woods, on my property, right towards him. When it got to the base of his tree, he realized it was a big bear. Fearing the bear was going to climb up the tree, he grabbed is Mdl 70 Featherwt and clicked the safety off. The big bear that had come in slow and noisy went way fast & quit. Amazing what a little "click" will do.


----------



## svk

If you go about an hour east of me you get into serious moose country (at least it was until they started dying off and the rest were killed by wolves). My dad hunted over there before he got our current place that is now mine. His friend's son had a moose come up to the tree he was in and start rubbing it's antlers on his ladder. Fearing it would knock the ladder down and leave him stranded in the tree he yelled at the moose with no avail. He put a round into the ground and the moose finally walked away. 

Another moose story. My former neighbor (rip) shot a moose on accident one time because she thought it was a big deer. One shot with a .243 and it was done. Game warden came and hauled it away so the meat could be donated. She was not ticketed.


----------



## dancan

I have a friend , he's a avid hunter and true woodsman , one year just before bear season he was baiting for bear and decided that he'd sit in his to see if he could get a few pics of a bear .
He waited and out came a small bear a couple of hours later , he got some pics and watched how the bear moved around and to see the directions of travel .
When the bear was done eating the donuts and sweets that Perry had stomped down into bottom of a barrel he saw the bear sniff a trail right to the base of the treestand and then it started to climb , the yelling didn't deter the bear much but the beating in the face Perry gave it with his chair as it tried to get in the stand through the entrance hole did the trick .
All Perry's stands now have a hatch door , he no longer stomps the bait in but still stays pre season for some pic and video taking LOL
Fresh scrounged scrap lumber burning in the furnace keep the chill away as we speak


----------



## square1

Ambull01 said:


> You guys trying to scare me away from deer hunting?


Not at all


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> You guys trying to scare me away from deer hunting?


Not at all...just realize other wild animals occupy the same woods deer run in. 99% of the time, if anything in the woods gets wind of you, they can't go in the opposite direction far nor fast enough. Wind direction, cover scents, etc play a big role in the 'very rare' close encounters with a bear or other predator in the woods.


----------



## mainewoods

Guess it's just about time to drag out the Lazy Boy and set up my front porch blind..


----------



## KenJax Tree

I order to see a bear you gotta smell as bad as the bear. If you head out smelling like $100 cologne you won't see anything.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> You guys trying to scare me away from deer hunting?


Dude you live in MD worst thing you have to worry about is maybe coyotes. Which means there really isn't much to worry about. On the east coast 99.9% of the time you are the apex predator. Out west with the wolves, big cats and grizzly bears. Not so much.


----------



## USMC615

KenJax Tree said:


> I order to see a bear you gotta smell as bad as the bear. If you head out smelling like $100 cologne you won't see anything.


Absolutely true when it comes to the 'cologne' theory...go smelling like a cheap whore and you won't see nothin...lol. I use cover scents religiously, usually pine cover scent, spray my tops and bottoms down and hunt most times throughout the year with knee high, insulated rubber camo boots. I'll scrub them down and the bottoms with baking soda and water to neutralize any odors then pump'em down real good with pine scent. Good pair of insulated rubber boots won't hold a tenth the scent leather boots do.


----------



## nomad_archer

I switched from rubber back to leather. Walking in rubber boots in the mountains sucks. I haven't had any issues with scent. I don't mess with cover scents. I try to stay reasonably scent free and have had good success.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> three tree stands here.i can only use 1 sat morning. i think your a little over an hour away. how close are you to rt 30?



Sometimes my plans don't jive with the boss's (wife). I was so informed that all of the remaining Saturdays in archery season, she has 'family' plans. She does this every year, I think its intentional. . So it looks like the only archery I will be doing before my week trip will be days I take off of work. Which is better than nothing.

Also this Saturday I told my daughter that I would take her scouting so I can't cancel on her as she is the next generation of hunter even though she is only 3.

I am 30 minutes to rt 30. But it looks like I will have to take a rain check on keeping that stand warm. Maybe we can coordinate something for rifle season or late season as I would love to keep one of your stands warm. At a minimum I'd like to meet you and help you cut some wood in the winter.


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615 said:


> Absolutely true when it comes to the 'cologne' theory...go smelling like a cheap whore and you won't see nothin...lol. I use cover scents religiously, usually pine cover scent, spray my tops and bottoms down and hunt most times throughout the year with knee high, insulated rubber camo boots. I'll scrub them down and the bottoms with baking soda and water to neutralize any odors then pump'em down real good with pine scent. Good pair of insulated rubber boots won't hold a tenth the scent leather boots do.



my cover scents consist of walking through the barnyard before i head to the tree stand. my theory is that the deer smell the sheep in the pasture all year long and shouldn't spook them. as long as they don't figure out sheep don't climb trees.
edit: it can get a little messy on the ladder rungs.


----------



## KenJax Tree

farmer steve said:


> my cover scents consist of walking through the barnyard before i head to the tree stand. my theory is that the deer smell the sheep in the pasture all year long and shouldn't spook them. as long as they don't figure out sheep don't climb trees.
> edit: it can get a little messy on the ladder rungs.


Good way to attract the wolves too.[emoji1]


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Sometimes my plans don't jive with the boss's (wife). I was so informed that all of the remaining Saturdays in archery season, she has 'family' plans. She does this every year, I think its intentional. . So it looks like the only archery I will be doing before my week trip will be days I take off of work. Which is better than nothing.
> 
> Also this Saturday I told my daughter that I would take her scouting so I can't cancel on her as she is the next generation of hunter even though she is only 3.
> 
> I am 30 minutes to rt 30. But it looks like I will have to take a rain check on keeping that stand warm. Maybe we can coordinate something for rifle season or late season as I would love to keep one of your stands warm. At a minimum I'd like to meet you and help you cut some wood in the winter.


second week of rifle is our deer moving week. drives. when ever NA.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I switched from rubber back to leather. Walking in rubber boots in the mountains sucks. I haven't had any issues with scent. I don't mess with cover scents. I try to stay reasonably scent free and have had good success.


I can certainly understand the rubber boot/hilly/mountainous terrain theory...as to going back to a leather boot.


----------



## farmer steve

KenJax Tree said:


> Good way to attract the wolves too.[emoji1]


If i see a wolf in central pa he is history. i haven't even seen any coyotes here yet although my brother saw a young one a month ago.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> second week of rifle is our deer moving week. drives. when ever NA.



I will make something work and I am saying thank you in advance.

As for the wolves in PA or Mt Lions -- I am shooting first and asking questions later. I did see a 2 coyotes dead on 83 in Harrisburg passing the home depot. I saw one in the farmer over the hills cut corn field a few years ago. I encountered one while deer hunting.


----------



## Ambull01

greendohn said:


> The shed is nearly full,,enough room for maybe 6 more pick up truck loads!!View attachment 455275



Do you have a OWB or do you need to split those rounds? 



square1 said:


> Not at all




lmao. Kinda related. Love the song Werewolves of London



nomad_archer said:


> Dude you live in MD worst thing you have to worry about is maybe coyotes. Which means there really isn't much to worry about. On the east coast 99.9% of the time you are the apex predator. Out west with the wolves, big cats and grizzly bears. Not so much.



Okay I'll have to start using smilies or something. I was joking! I go camping all the time, hiking, land navigation during the day and night, over night fishing, etc. I'm extremely comfortable in the woods.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Do you have a OWB or do you need to split those rounds?
> 
> 
> 
> lmao. Kinda related. Love the song Werewolves of London
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'll have to start using smilies or something. I was joking! I go camping all the time, hiking, land navigation during the day and night, over night fishing, etc. I'm extremely comfortable in the woods.


Plus I am pretty sure the marines taught you how to stay alive overnight and how to do land nav.


----------



## crazywolf

I wouldn't completely dismiss yotes. a few years ago a buddy had shot a bear on our property. They had just finished gutting it and were loading it up in the truck and a couple coyotes tried to grab it. Musta been a hard winter I wouldn't have expected them to come so close but it was night time so they might not have realized the humans were there.


----------



## svk

Coyotes and wolf attacks on humans are very rare but if you smell like/are hauling game or have pets with you could be in for trouble. 

I still say a bull moose in rut is the most feared and unpredictable animal in non grizzly territory.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Coyotes and wolf attacks on humans are very rare but if you smell like/are hauling game or have pets with you could be in for trouble.
> 
> I still say a bull moose in rut is the most feared and unpredictable animal in non grizzly territory.


Although never moose hunted, I've got a pretty sizeable collection of hunting DVD's, and the ones of moose hunting are cool to watch. I would agree with your comment...a big bull in rut is nothing but a wrecking ball on steroids and four legs. A mature herd bull elk ain't no gimmee either. He's a bad boy too.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> edit: it can get a little messy on the ladder rungs.



I will make sure to bring extra gloves.


----------



## Ambull01

Finally removed the damper plate frame from my chimney! Damn that was a beast. Now I can do a fixed 45 degree elbow from the stove collar to the liner. I'll put in a collar damper to control excess draft (chimney is about 30 ft) with a offset pipe to line up center line of the liner and stove collar. Bring it on old man winter!


----------



## dancan

New splitter today .












http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produc...20866/Polyamide-cleaving-axe-37cm-1-950g.aspx

I got to go scrounge up some stuff tomorrow to try it out 
Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped a dead Ash tree in the wood lot near me (that I worked a lot last year). Would not fall with a very narrow hinge, so I put a wedge in, and yea, it got hung up a bit. Finally got it down and cut it into 4 lengths and dragged them with the ATV to near the road and cut them up. Got another one or two dead Ash to cut, but will need some help with one as I will need to stop traffic for a bit. Also several dead Elm that I will likely take this year since I have the splitter. Most are not big, but one of them is, it will definitely need the 28" bar. Should be a good amount of wood in that tree.

The wood today was very solid, and I think the other good size dead Ash is still solid also, but I'm not sure how good the Elm trees will be, they have been dead for a while. Luckily, Elm is slow to rot.


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> New splitter today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produc...20866/Polyamide-cleaving-axe-37cm-1-950g.aspx
> 
> I got to go scrounge up some stuff tomorrow to try it out
> Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .


Cool...be curious as to how the 'fluted' wings hold up, instead of being solid. Do they make a 36" version?


----------



## dancan

Not that I can see USMC615 .
I haven't figured out what company makes it yet but I'm sure someone will know .
Being accustomed to the x25's length and have split a fair amount of with it I think I'll be able to make a fair comparison .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Not that I can see USMC615 .
> I haven't figured out what company makes it yet but I'm sure someone will know .
> Being accustomed to the x25's length and have split a fair amount of with it I think I'll be able to make a fair comparison .


I have a couple of x27's and an x25. I can split with the x25, not a problem with the length, I just prefer the 36" length as tall as I am. I think my biggest concern would be the fluted rather than solid wings, and their longevity...seems like the 'square' edge of the wings back towards the head would take a beating in that 'pocket' possibly. Let us know how it works out. I do like the more curved handle theory.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> New splitter today . Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .



Certainly _influenced_ by the Fiskars line, even if not manufactured by them for STIHL.



USMC615 said:


> Cool...be curious as to how the 'fluted' wings hold up, instead of being solid.



Fiskars has made so many versions of these through the years. Here are just 3 that I have!




Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> New splitter today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produc...20866/Polyamide-cleaving-axe-37cm-1-950g.aspx
> 
> I got to go scrounge up some stuff tomorrow to try it out
> Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .


couldn't find it for sale in the US. Europe and the UK.


----------



## dancan

German made so it should be easy enough to find .
Thanks for the pic Philbert , now I can show that to the wife and say "See , I told you that one wasn't enough !" LOL



farmer steve said:


> couldn't find it for sale in the US. Europe and the UK.



I have connections LOL


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> German made so it should be easy enough to find .
> Thanks for the pic Philbert , now I can show that to the wife and say "See , I told you that one wasn't enough !" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I have connections LOL


Dan, any way you can lay both the Stihl and the x25 parallel to each other, back off far enough to get a full length shot of both? Would like to see the full curvature handle of the Stihl compared to the x25.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I have connections



You still have to add the wood grain veneer, so that people will know that it is a _real_ splitting tool!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

USMC615 said:


> Dan, any way you can lay both the Stihl and the x25 parallel to each other, back off far enough to get a full length shot of both? Would like to see the full curvature handle of the Stihl compared to the x25.



I'll get a few pics tomorrow and some initial thots .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> New splitter today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produc...20866/Polyamide-cleaving-axe-37cm-1-950g.aspx
> 
> I got to go scrounge up some stuff tomorrow to try it out
> Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .


Interesting, haven't seen this one before!


----------



## SteveSS

Greenthorn said:


> Gotta ask you all something, and I'm going to make this my 1,000 th post, is 3pm too early for beer?


It's bordering on too late, depending on your employment status of course.


----------



## dancan

I'm thinking it'll be a contender , we'll see how the hand does tomorrow , should be able to get a feel for it .


----------



## 300zx_tt

Hey all, new member here from South East PA. I scrounged a load of oak logs from a guy down the road from me, this was the smallest of 3. Me and my little brother loaded these by hand. I didn't want to over load my Ram since it's a lease.


----------



## svk

Welcome!


----------



## SteveSS

300zx_tt said:


> Hey all, new member here from South East PA. I scrounged a load of oak logs from a guy down the road from me, this was the smallest of 3. Me and my little brother loaded these by hand. I didn't want to over load my Ram since it's a lease.


Welcome X2. And a real nice load of oak as well. Not so sure about that white ground cover though. Yuck!


----------



## 300zx_tt

SteveSS said:


> Welcome X2. And a real nice load of oak as well. Not so sure about that white ground cover though. Yuck!



This was actually about a year ago, I wish I found this site earlier, Theres some great info on here, saws, splitter, mauls whatever I want to lookup, seems I can find that info here!


----------



## CrufflerJJ

While on the way home from picking up the kids, I was looking at some recently trimmed trees. About 15 minutes from home, I saw a freshly trimmed maple tree & a big stack of rounds set by the roadside. Hmmmm....decision time....should I make the promised beef stew for dinner, or drop the kids off at home, task my 17 year-old son with browning the beef, while making a scrounge-run.

The free firewood won. 

While my son was tasked with browning the stew beef, I grabbed an overloaded 4x8 trailer's worth of decent rounds. My Subaru Forester took a bit longer than normal to brake at red lights, but I made it home OK. 

Thanks to my pressure cooker, the beef stew was done in time for dinner. Tomorrow, I'll split the maple scrounge & add it to the child-slave-labor-wood-to-be-stacked pile.

Life is good!


----------



## Coro cutter

This Is my scrounge for the next little while going to take abit to complete but I will get there. Dirty big old man pine approximately 85 years old.!!
I have only taken some limbs from the upper section of the tree as shown below. The head will finish next week and hopefully the massive trunk. 








Unfortunately I can't take credit for the drop of the head my good friend frank in the tree


----------



## farmer steve

300zx_tt said:


> This was actually about a year ago, I wish I found this site earlier, Theres some great info on here, saws, splitter, mauls whatever I want to lookup, seems I can find that info here!


Welcome to the site 300zx. i was wondering about that white stuff. york co. here.


----------



## ReggieT

dancan said:


> New splitter today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produc...20866/Polyamide-cleaving-axe-37cm-1-950g.aspx
> 
> I got to go scrounge up some stuff tomorrow to try it out
> Same length as the x25 , feels about the same weight but has a bit of arc on the handle , the head is about an inch longer but it is not as wide and has a bit more flare .


Good looking Stihl axe there...I'd be interested to hear how it stacks up against the "Almighty Fiskars?" lol


----------



## dancan

I plan to give it a bit of a go today if things go according to plan


----------



## nomad_archer

300zx_tt said:


> Hey all, new member here from South East PA. I scrounged a load of oak logs from a guy down the road from me, this was the smallest of 3. Me and my little brother loaded these by hand. I didn't want to over load my Ram since it's a lease.


Welcome! You just found the best thread on AS. What part is of SE PA are you located. I am in Lancaster Co.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> Welcome to the site 300zx. i was wondering about that white stuff. york co. here.


You beat me to the PA welcome squad again.

Good luck in the stand this morning.


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> It's bordering on too late, depending on your employment status of course.



You can be gainfully employed and 0900 not be too early for a bloody beer or buffalo trace coffee while it being the weekend or vacation. 

Or so I have been told.....


----------



## ReggieT

I know this is far from a major score, but I was really not trying to scrounge per say...just snooping around an old Park area and ran upon a "Black Locust Forest" YIKES!
Grabbed a few dead/down pieces and slung them in the bed of the truck, along with a colony of carpenter ants who seem to be most resistant against stock ant killer...
My wife loves a nice fire of black locust every since she saw woke up to a huge black locust log still burning after 7 hours!!!


----------



## svk

This afternoon I had the choice of staying home to attend my neighbor's harvest party or go to the hunting cabin and work on deer stands tomorrow. These neighbors are fine people but are completely antisocial unless they have a few drinks in them. You can probably guess which option I chose.


----------



## Axfarmer

I managed to get one trailer load out today. I normally cut enough for a second but I've got a sick dog at home. This oak has been down for 2+ years and is still heavy as hell.


----------



## dancan

Managed to get out today and scrounged up a load of hardwood and spruce .






Went back and got another load , this one will be cut up short and split up for sellin kindlin .






Split up a some maple and white birch with the new splitter but those rounds proved not to be a challenge at all .






I had some yellow birch , stringy and a bit more work so ,
















Even did a bit from that kiln dried tree 






I like the new splitter


----------



## USMC615

300zx_tt said:


> Hey all, new member here from South East PA. I scrounged a load of oak logs from a guy down the road from me, this was the smallest of 3. Me and my little brother loaded these by hand. I didn't want to over load my Ram since it's a lease.


Welcome aboard 300zx...lotta good wood cutting, saw luvin idiots here...me being one of 'em. That white stuff on the ground in your pics??...you'd think somebody would fine tune them combines...that's a lot of cotton and t-shirts they left on the ground, lol.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## crazywolf

Thanks to a tree ID thread in which @svk and some others chipped in I can say this was a big toothed poplar/aspen scrounge. The power company apparently took it down earlier this year. It's still pretty wet at 40% but maybe it will be useful towards the end of the burning season. If not it should be good next season. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

crazywolf said:


> Thanks to a tree ID thread in which @svk and some others chipped in I can say this was a big toothed poplar/aspen scrounge. The power company apparently took it down earlier this year. It's still pretty wet at 40% but maybe it will be useful towards the end of the burning season. If not it should be good next season.
> 
> View attachment 455828
> View attachment 455829
> View attachment 455830
> 
> 
> View attachment 455832
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Nice little scrounge.


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Managed to get out today and scrounged up a load of hardwood and spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back and got another load , this one will be cut up short and split up for sellin kindlin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split up a some maple and white birch with the new splitter but those rounds proved not to be a challenge at all .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some yellow birch , stringy and a bit more work so ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even did a bit from that kiln dried tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new splitter


I like the taper and curvature to the handle...glad it busted wood for ya. I'd sure like it in a 36" version.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Managed to get out today and scrounged up a load of hardwood and spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back and got another load , this one will be cut up short and split up for sellin kindlin .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split up a some maple and white birch with the new splitter but those rounds proved not to be a challenge at all .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some yellow birch , stringy and a bit more work so ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even did a bit from that kiln dried tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new splitter



Details on the axe please. Quit leaving us in suspense! Price? Handle length? How does it compare to the X27?


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Details on the axe please. Quit leaving us in suspense!  Price? Handle length? How does it compare to the X27?


YES! 
Come forth now!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Details on the axe please. Quit leaving us in suspense! Price? Handle length? How does it compare to the X27?



No kidding!!!!

When did they come out with that?!???!?

It's not even on stihls website! 

Let me guess....it's a Canadian thing. 

Like black crown tall boys and plastic Copenhagen cans. 

Dammit.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Been scrounging wood on the atv all day but didnt take any pics. Although we carved som 
e pumpkins this evening.


----------



## MustangMike

Musk, quit scarring them Husky boys!!! Nice pumpkins there!

IMO, nothing over loads my trailer as fast as Red Oak, and not much slows my saw down as fast as Hickory. When I took down that Red Oak and Hickory at my friend Harold's house, he remarked "that Hickory really slows the saw down", and everyone knows Oak is not easy to cut.

Will be doing a different kind of scrounge tomorrow. A friend of my brother's is going to move down South, and is getting rid of some plywood and a Metal door & frame, will be perfect for the Hunting Cabin!!! Patience is often rewarded!

Went with the Grandkids to a Military Surplus thing today, and also took some pics of Quaker Ridge, where I typically go on my bike rides. Enjoy!


----------



## mainewoods

Did you make that axe,Dan? Looks like a RonCo creation to me! Nice job!! LOL


----------



## dancan

Same length as the x25 and feels like the same weight , I think I read 1955 grams but I don't know if it's the head or whole thing , if you search polyamide splitting maul you'll find it .
MSRP up here is $109.95 but I can only say that I got mine at cost .
The handle is a little wider than the x25 which may prove tougher but I've not had any issues with the x25 .
Initial thots are that I like it more than the x25 , time will tell .


----------



## dancan

Comedians LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

I have been busy getting ready for winter. My favorite helper running the leaf blower





Then we went on our first scouting trip. It was the longest she stayed quite. She was busy looking for deer.


----------



## svk

It's 1:00 and I'm already back from checking 9 of our stands this morning. A few need work so that's on the agenda this afternoon. 

One of my stands had a bunch of small oaks cluttering up the shooting lanes. I dropped and limbed them. Only had enough rope to drag one at a time so this one came home first. About 5 more this size out there.


----------



## 300zx_tt

nomad_archer said:


> Welcome! You just found the best thread on AS. What part is of SE PA are you located. I am in Lancaster Co.




I'm in Montgomery county, some beautiful country out your way, I have some family out in Lancaster county! 

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas, hopefully I'll be able to post some more pics in here, looking at a 16' dual axle trailer later today


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> View attachment 455590
> View attachment 455591
> This Is my scrounge for the next little while going to take abit to complete but I will get there. Dirty big old man pine approximately 85 years old.!!
> I have only taken some limbs from the upper section of the tree as shown below. The head will finish next week and hopefully the massive trunk. View attachment 455602
> 
> View attachment 455592
> View attachment 455605
> View attachment 455608
> View attachment 455610
> View attachment 455612
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't take credit for the drop of the head my good friend frank in the tree




Nice! You always have some major trees for your scrounges.


----------



## mainewoods

Yes he does, and he takes beautiful pictures too!!! Real nice Coro cutter!!


----------



## mainewoods

Welcome 300zx, sounds like you will fit right in with this bunch!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Welcome 300zx, sounds like you will fit right in with this bunch!!!!


he's gotta be alright Clint. he's from pennsyltuckey.


----------



## TMFARM 2009

got logs pulled across the woods for easy loading today, but the fellow who was supposed to show didn't.
he asked me the other day if i had it all cut and ready. i said no why? do you want me to split it for you too?
i figure its free he should have to do something for it!
anyhow, i used my new to me taco skidder! look in the widowmaker thread for the pic. 
i was surprised in just how much that little 4 cyl, would pull.


----------



## svk

Long day but good day. 

Checked 9 of my deer stands, did minor repairs on one, and major repairs on another. Opened up a couple new shooting lanes based on where I had previously seen the deer moving. One of my stands overlooks a beaver pond and I cut a lane right to the pond's waterline. The beaver had been very active on that side so I'm sure he's cleaning up the small aspen I cut as I type this. 

Shortly before dark I loaded up a bunch of Norway Pine that I noodled/split this spring and brought it home. Stacked what I could in the rack and piled the rest before heading back to the hunting cabin. 




Tomorrow morning my FIL is coming up so we can put up a new stand at a spot I scouted today.


----------



## nomad_archer

9 deer stands are they all for you? Or is that just the number of stands for all the hunters at the cabin?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Long day but good day.
> 
> Checked 9 of my deer stands, did minor repairs on one, and major repairs on another. Opened up a couple new shooting lanes based on where I had previously seen the deer moving. One of my stands overlooks a beaver pond and I cut a lane right to the pond's waterline. The beaver had been very active on that side so I'm sure he's cleaning up the small aspen I cut as I type this.
> 
> Shortly before dark I loaded up a bunch of Norway Pine that I noodled/split this spring and brought it home. Stacked what I could in the rack and piled the rest before heading back to the hunting cabin.
> 
> View attachment 456141
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning my FIL is coming up so we can put up a new stand at a spot I scouted today.



You are a firewood cutting beast sir. 

Umm, about killing deer again. Lets say you shoot one with a quiet weapon (i.e. crossbow/compound bow). It was a great spot on public land that you had to walk a few miles to find. Are you able to hunt that spot again in a week or two?


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> You are a firewood cutting beast sir.
> 
> Umm, about killing deer again. Lets say you shoot one with a quiet weapon (i.e. crossbow/compound bow). It was a great spot on public land that you had to walk a few miles to find. Are you able to hunt that spot again in a week or two?



You could probably sit there and kill another deer that day. My first bow kill there were multiple deer and the others just kept wandering around after the shot.


----------



## nomad_archer

I've hunted spots the same day or even the next day after killing a deer. Its really not a big deal. I've also done this with not so quiet weapons like a rifle and or shotgun. Shoot them, tag em, gut em, get back in the stand until the rest of the guys are ready to move stands or quit for the day. I usually hunt a little farther in than the rest of the guys I hunt with and sometimes that means if I come out early a mess up their hunt.


----------



## Ambull01

Cool. I was thinking the other deer would be able to smell death in air or something lol. 

Going to finish up my scrounge spot this weekend from Friday to Sunday. I have 5 free chains the local Ace Hardware gave me (they don't reuse or sell chains from their rental chainsaws). Have to sharpen all these stupid things so I can change them out in the field.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> You are a firewood cutting beast sir.
> 
> Umm, about killing deer again. Lets say you shoot one with a quiet weapon (i.e. crossbow/compound bow). It was a great spot on public land that you had to walk a few miles to find. Are you able to hunt that spot again in a week or two?


I've shot deer in the morning and hunted the same stand that afternoon/evening and shot deer again...happened a many of time, whether with a bow or rifle.


----------



## MountainHigh

Took down a knotty old fine grain heavy Maple on Sunday, 3'+ across at base - LOTS of noodling to be able to manhandle it into my truck and trailer. Got at least 1.5 cords out of it.


Hit a spike near the end - remarkably the chain is still ok, just dulled - ripped clean through the spike - something to be said for running high RPM's 
I think I'll leave these fat bastard knotty beasts for the younger guys from here on out!


----------



## Ambull01

USMC615 said:


> I've shot deer in the morning and hunted the same stand that afternoon/evening and shot deer again...happened a many of time, whether with a bow or rifle.



Good, I want some really stupid prey. 



MountainHigh said:


> Took down a knotty old fine grain heavy Maple on Sunday. 3'+ across at base - LOTS of noodling to be able to manhandle it into my truck and trailer. Got at least 1.5 cords out of it.
> View attachment 456205
> 
> Hit a spike near the end - remarkably the chain is still ok, just dulled - ripped clean through the spike - something to be said for running high RPM's
> I think I'll leave these fat bastard knotty beasts for the younger guys from here on out!



Good work. How do you like that super short handled peavy?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You are a firewood cutting beast sir.
> 
> Umm, about killing deer again. Lets say you shoot one with a quiet weapon (i.e. crossbow/compound bow). It was a great spot on public land that you had to walk a few miles to find. Are you able to hunt that spot again in a week or two?


We've shot multiple deer from the same stand in the same day several times. Sometimes you will have one walk by while you are waiting for the hit one to die.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> 9 deer stands are they all for you? Or is that just the number of stands for all the hunters at the cabin?


We have 12 stands for what will eventually be 7-8 hunters. This year me, FIL, and oldest son will be hunting. Wife gets a tag sometimes too. 

Deer move in different areas here based on time of rut, wind, and other variables.


----------



## Ambull01

Another question, anyone that owns land try coppicing? Seems like a great method for sustainable wood burning.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> We have 12 stands for what will eventually be 7-8 hunters. This year me, FIL, and oldest son will be hunting. Wife gets a tag sometimes too.
> 
> Deer move in different areas here based on time of rut, wind, and other variables.



makes sense. I have or will have 3 stands up for hunting at my cabin this archery/rifle season. But those are just my stands. I will have a hard enough time deciding between any of them each day. I couldn't imagine trying to figure out 9 stands. I have my climber for close to home hunting so that makes things pretty flexible as long as I can find a tree.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Good, I want some really stupid prey.



They are far from stupid. Just wait until you find out they have a sixth sense and know you are there but you didn't move. I have had deer coming in upwind of me and then stop and decide to go another way or just stop and start acting sketched out. I have saw deer do some really weird stuff and also some really dumb stuff. But they are by no means stupid or easy to kill. Although sometimes people make it look easy.


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> Good work. How do you like that super short handled peavy?



Thanks.
Actually that handle is 5' on my peavey - picture distorts things a bit.
When scrounging, I never leave home without one.


----------



## Ambull01

MountainHigh said:


> Thanks.
> Actually that handle is 5' on my peavey - picture distorts things a bit.
> When scrounging, I never leave home without one.



I see. Just looked like a midget's peavey so I was wondering about it. Used a broken handled peavey while cutting at my in-law's place. Couldn't get sufficient leverage using the peavey's short handle. Guess there's an easy fix though, just use a hollow pipe as an extension.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I see. Just looked like a midget's peavey so I was wondering about it. Used a broken handled peavey while cutting at my in-law's place. Couldn't get sufficient leverage using the peavey's short handle. Guess there's an easy fix though, just use a hollow pipe as an extension.



You seem to have an aversion to replacing handles....


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Another question, anyone that owns land try coppicing? Seems like a great method for sustainable wood burning.


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
_"Coppicing is an English term for a traditional method of woodland management which takes advantage of the fact that many trees make new growth from the stump or roots if cut down. In a coppiced wood, young tree stems are repeatedly cut down to near ground level. In subsequent growth years, many new shoots will emerge, and, after a number of years the coppiced tree, or stool, is ready to be harvested, and the cycle begins again."_

(had to look it up!)

Philbert


----------



## MountainHigh

Ambull01 said:


> I see. Just looked like a midget's peavey so I was wondering about it. Used a broken handled peavey while cutting at my in-law's place. Couldn't get sufficient leverage using the peavey's short handle. Guess there's an easy fix though, just use a hollow pipe as an extension.



My Peavey looks small in part because the wood was so damn fat - lol - and in the photo it was leaning away from camera on an angle. I much prefer nice 18" rounds to deal with rather than the chunks in my photo.

I hear you about having a decent length handle to work with. Need the leverage for sure.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Another question, anyone that owns land try coppicing? Seems like a great method for sustainable wood burning.


Only certain species respond to copicing and pollarding (sp?).


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Only certain species respond to copicing and pollarding (sp?).


Not quite sure what you just called me and everybody else here scrounging...but it sounded pretty good, Lol. I'll hafta take a look at these terms and see. I have heard the term 'copicing'...just gotta do a little research. Aint gotta clue what 'pollarding' means. I'll check it out...until then, you keep that vulgar language down, young man, lol.


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure copicing would be fine if we were going to make baskets or wicker type furniture , other than that it would be Zogger wood and a lot of it , I think that scrounging dead or blowdowns and leaving the fines along with a few large chunks are more beneficial to forest health than trying to copice a crop .
0* here tonight , Hunter's moon out there , still burning Zogger wood and the little end cuts of the 2"x's in the furnace , My scrounged firewood is still safe


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Not quite sure what you just called me and everybody else here scrounging...but it sounded pretty good, Lol. I'll hafta take a look at these terms and see. I have heard the term 'copicing'...just gotta do a little research. Aint gotta clue what 'pollarding' means. I'll check it out...until then, you keep that vulgar language down, young man, lol.


One is cut at or shortly above ground level, the other is several feet up. I don't recall which is which.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> You seem to have an aversion to replacing handles....



lmao. Yeah man, guess I do. I really like working with what's at hand. May be why I always loved helping out with shade tree mechanic jobs. 



Philbert said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
> _"Coppicing is an English term for a traditional method of woodland management which takes advantage of the fact that many trees make new growth from the stump or roots if cut down. In a coppiced wood, young tree stems are repeatedly cut down to near ground level. In subsequent growth years, many new shoots will emerge, and, after a number of years the coppiced tree, or stool, is ready to be harvested, and the cycle begins again."_
> 
> (had to look it up!)
> 
> Philbert



Seems pretty interesting. I was researching sustainable living and found that a while ago. Looks like fast growing trees are the prime candidates. Black locust is popular as it is a fast grower, makes great firewood, easy to grow, etc. 



MountainHigh said:


> My Peavey looks small in part because the wood was so damn fat - lol - and in the photo it was leaning away from camera on an angle. I much prefer nice 18" rounds to deal with rather than the chunks in my photo.
> 
> I hear you about having a decent length handle to work with. Need the leverage for sure.



Yes sir, I agree. Always thought great big rounds were the thing to scrounge until I had to deal with them personally. I would prefer to scrounge things where I could whack it once with my Fiskars and call it split. 



svk said:


> Only certain species respond to copicing and pollarding (sp?).



I think pollarding is mainly the tree tops right? More of a controlled grow technique I think. Coppicing would be cut at a much lower height. Read you can harvest black locust in about 5-10 years. I know it's pretty long term but it seems to be one of the best hardwood species for coppicing. I'm planning on buying 10-20 acres soon as a sustainable living homestead.


----------



## svk

Had a quick beer to celebrate my 25th cord of the year.


----------



## Ambull01

http://news.aces.illinois.edu/content/black-locust-showing-promise-biomass-potential



osalt.org/assets/research/coppice Dec 09.pdf


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Had a quick beer to celebrate my 25th cord of the year.
> 
> View attachment 456345



25 cords! I don't know why I post about sustainable living here, you guys don't need that hippie-ish BS.


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/a...od/1113372791?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Sure am glad that scrounging enough wood means that I don't have to deal with these jackasses .


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Had a quick beer to celebrate my 25th cord of the year.
> 
> View attachment 456345


Good for you...


----------



## nomad_archer

Full load of mulberry today. It was pull up pick up load. The wood was super heavy stuff. It looks like Saturday afternoon hunting has turned into a splitting and stacking day instead.


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> 25 cords! I don't know why I post about sustainable living here, you guys don't need that hippie-ish BS.


...why they sell electric blankets. Just be careful and don't over amp the circuits and panel, lol.


----------



## Greenthorn

25th! Man that is a number! I am on my 12th! split this year, but I got many more rounds to split! Here's to ya...

Split 6 pickup loads today.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Full load of mulberry today. It was pull up pick up load. The wood was super heavy stuff. It looks like Saturday afternoon hunting has turned into a splitting and stacking day instead.


Nice scrounge NA...you think they could get another set of vinyl shutters on those windows in the background? Lol.


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> 25th! Man that is a number! I am on my 12th! split this year, but I got many more rounds to split! Here's to ya...
> 
> Split 6 pickup loads today.
> 
> View attachment 456359


Did you leveraxe any of that?


----------



## Greenthorn

Actually I did, gotta tell ya I really like leveraxe I, leveraxe II is worthless, guess I shouldn't post that but....?
Since I am splitting wiht a partner, guess we're really at about 25 - 28 cords so far split this year. He gets half and I get half.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> Nice scrounge NA...you think they could get another set of vinyl shutters on those windows in the background? Lol.


No kidding. I'm not a fan of shutters at all.


----------



## USMC615

I guess I'm thankful in mid-Ga to not have to bust sooo much wood you folks have to. That's a lot of damn wood and work folks. And then expense of controls/mechanicals/whatnot for OWB's, etc, etc. My hats off to ya...especially that Dan fella with that poor 'ol minivan . I think I'd mount that thing when it finally chits the bed, lol. Great scrounging fellas...


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> Actually I did, gotta tell ya I really like leveraxe I, leveraxe II is worthless, guess I shouldn't post that but....?
> Since I am splitting wiht a partner, guess we're really at about 25 - 28 cords so far split this year. He gets half and I get half.


No, it's better to be truthful. 

I appears they are putting their new funding towards improving their original model. 

I actually prefer the 2. It's second to none in frozen wood.


----------



## Greenthorn

Sitting out by the grill with a yankee candle right now...


----------



## USMC615

I was just thinkin the other night fellas, kinda like hittin the lottery, thinkin. Could ya imagine the machine work, fabrication, welding, etc, ideas, a damn good group of folks like us idiots could come up with?? Right people in the right jobs...could make a damn mint. It'd take a helluva Powerball winning investment up front...just thinkin fellas. Y'all some tree cuttin, wood bustin fools, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Greenthorn

svk said:


> Did you leveraxe any of that?





svk said:


> No, it's better to be truthful.
> 
> I appears they are putting their new funding towards improving their original model.
> 
> I actually prefer the 2. It's second to none in frozen wood.


Welp, haven't tried it in frozen wood for either, guess gonna try it. I love hand splitting, makes me feel alive again, for that matter I feel much better using hydraulics...
Work smarter, not harder..


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love Hydraulics, but some times after a rough day at work or a fight with the lady boss..........the fiskars gets some work out.


----------



## svk

Lady boss.....


----------



## Greenthorn

MechanicMatt said:


> I love Hydraulics, frustrations arebut some times after a rough day at work or a fight with the lady boss..........the fiskars gets some work out.



Yeah, frustrations are easily accepted into hand splitting..


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Lady boss.....


100% accuracy in that statement


----------



## farmer steve

had some pics of a primo dry locust but... i dropped my phone and it died and i lost the pics. 6-8 more trees to cut so pics soon. super good stuff dead standing, no bark.


----------



## Greenthorn

farmer steve said:


> had some pics of a primo dry locust but... i dropped my phone and it died and i lost the pics. 6-8 more trees to cut so pics soon. super good stuff dead standing, no bark.



Older dead n' dried locust will make the sparks fly on you bar, and it dulls the chain in no time.


----------



## farmer steve

Greenthorn said:


> Older dead n' dried locust will make the sparks fly on you bar, and it dulls the chain in no time.


you must have read that on the internet somewhere.


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> I love Hydraulics, but some times after a rough day at work or a fight with the lady boss..........the fiskars gets some work out.


Be smart enough to take your aggravation away from her...let it roll off, bust wood. My galfriend and I have been through some tough times lately with her rental business, all Section 8 BS, and ya sell your soul for a guaranteed paycheck every month renting to Section 8, but the animals will destroy a home. I'm fixing to send her $5K a month ass packin. And blows every damn bit of it on her family, and gets zero in return...called enabling. I work a high pressure job for DoD everyday...and I don't need to come home everyday to 'let's suit up honey, we got houses to go deal with'...and she ain't hit on chit all day while I was at work. And work until midnight, gotta get back on that flightline by 0600...deal with these generational 'monkeys' that drive Cadillacs, BMW's, etc...and will simply destroy the interior/exterior of a rental home. Any of you boys wanna 'rental business' woman, with a dozen homes, you shoot me a PM, lol. I'm kiddin about that..,Bad thing about it is...she doesn't come problem free...drinking and pills. Fellas...Id rather go back to combat most days, than deal with her ass. Writing's on the wall with this one...beautiful, gorgeous woman...just don't wanna listen to how to smooth the operation. Rental business is a MF'er.

I didn't mean to air dirty laundry on this fine thread...my point was letting MechanicMatt know...walk away, eat your pride at times, don't get into anything confrontational...the only person that gets hauled off is the male. And now ya gotta court date...for aggravated assault, or domestic violence...man loses every single time. System don't give a chit...you become a victim. Been there and done that...sittin in a cell for a few days ain't fun. The grub sux. You fellas keep your cool about things like this...be a man in your own book, turn your back...walk away from confrontation with your wife, galfriend, if it gets to that point...eat a little crow, walk away. If they keep naggin...walk farther. Like I said fellas, I'd rather be back in the combat sandbox, with some of the chit I've had to deal with, with my gal. Sorry for the BS derail...if it'll keep a good man outta jail...it's worth it, especially for the younger guys. Did a little venting here...again, sorry guys...just wanted to get a little off my chest, that's all. I know one thing...I gotta pretty good sounding board here with you guys. We all grew up, different environments, different families, different everything. But we all share one thing on this thread...pretty decent folks, families, kids. I just try to live my life, treat and learn my son and daughter, and do my share.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> had some pics of a primo dry locust but... i dropped my phone and it died and i lost the pics. 6-8 more trees to cut so pics soon. super good stuff dead standing, no bark.



What type of locust? I need to sample some black locust. Sounds like the perfect firewood. Dries quick, resistant to rot, very high BTU, fast grower, etc.


----------



## USMC615

I apologize fellas for airing my BS dirty laundry in my previous thread...I'm not gonna delete it. If the mods choose, more power to 'em. If the thread talks one man, in a fight with his galfriend/wife...to just walk away...it's worth it. Sometimes losing a little pride, eating a big 'ol turd...beats the hell outtava jail cell, even if it's just for a wknd or for several days. They're the most insane things breathing oxygen on this planet at times...but lov'em, hold 'em close. And for you younger guys out there...show more patience than you might ever thought you can do. If you get the opportunity, wake up early, get a pot of coffee going, the gals usually nowadays prefer some $300 Keurig BS, which I have one for mine, for that espresso BS, fire the skillets up, cook'em a good breakfast...eggs, bacon, sausage, toast...seems like everything's forgotten from the previous nights bitchin...over a good breakfast. It'll be a good thing guys...beats the hell outta the alternative. Don't get bent over breechloaded...it's all about talk and common ground.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> What type of locust? I need to sample some black locust. Sounds like the perfect firewood. Dries quick, resistant to rot, very high BTU, fast grower, etc.


It's like a weed. I cut a small one out by the driveway a month or two ago. It tried regrowing from the stump, but I cut the new growth off. Then next thing I know, there's a whole new three foot tall tree growing about ten feet away from the stump that I'm also gonna have to remove since it's side by side with an awesome little dog wood that I've been working on getting back to good health after a battle with vine honey suckle.

I do wish I had about 20-30 more black locust out here. I need some fence posts.


----------



## MustangMike

Didn't anybody do anything today, look at all the posts!!!

Anyway, dropped 4 trees today, 2 easy, 2 not. The first one was a dead 15" Ash, had to close the road and it got hung up, after I cut a few sections off the bottom I climbed it again (with a ladder) to move the rope higher and pull it down with the Escape. But it is real nice solid wood, good to burn right now.

Then I dropped a 25" dead Elm, but first I had to get two leaners off of it, and drop another leaner that was near by. That tree gave my big saws a nice workout, and the 28" bar barley cleared the bottom. Have pics of both of those, but not the next two. I will be glad I have a hydro when I split this.

Dropped a live Cherry and live Hard Maple, both about 18". Both clean drops toward the lean (between a pool & a shed). Both easy drops right on the money, and I have someone who wants green wood.

Oh, then I had a business appointment, and, here I am. Enjoy the pics. Used the 362 and 044#1 on everything except the Elm, where I used the bigger saws.


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> It's like a weed. I cut a small one out by the driveway a month or two ago. It tried regrowing from the stump, but I cut the new growth off. Then next thing I know, there's a whole new three foot tall tree growing about ten feet away from the stump that I'm also gonna have to remove since it's side by side with an awesome little dog wood that I've been working on getting back to good health after a battle with vine honey suckle.
> 
> I do wish I had about 20-30 more black locust out here. I need some fence posts.


...sounds like a damn mimosa Steve...I've played hell fighting them things. The Tordon RTU has been a blessing. I gotta drill'em, fill them with it and pack their asses with salt, put nailed flashing over the tops of them to get'em gone. Seems to be working. I'll give 'em a little splash of diesel fuel as well.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey 615, I am not Jewish, but I did get some real good advice/counseling from a Rabbi one time when I was going through some difficulties with a "pretty woman". He informed me that "HE" had to package some of them better than others, in order to move them along!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm making up for lost time, my friend Harold sent a few pics of the Oak and Hickory we cut down at his place the other day.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Hey 615, I am not Jewish, but I did get some real good advice/counseling from a Rabbi one time when I was going through some difficulties with a "pretty woman". He informed me that "HE" had to package some of them better than others, in order to move them along!


...?? Expound on the package theory.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey 615, I am not Jewish, but I did get some real good advice/counseling from a Rabbi one time when I was going through some difficulties with a "pretty woman". He informed me that "HE" had to package some of them better than others, in order to move them along!


That's awesome.


----------



## MustangMike

USMC615 said:


> ...?? Expound on the package theory.



If they weren't pretty, you wouldn't take em! Their beauty makes you overlook their other flaws. It's a crappy toy that is put into a real nice box to get you to buy it.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> That's awesome.


...I'm still lost on the packaging theory. Maybe I'm just not reading it right...


----------



## MustangMike

The Apple is shiny Red & polished on the outside, but the inside is rotten.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> If they weren't pretty, you wouldn't take em! Their beauty makes you overlook their other flaws. It's a crappy toy that is put into a real nice box to get you to buy it.





USMC615 said:


> ...?? Expound on the package theory.


kinda like a poulan wild thang or ryobi  painted stihl orange.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> had some pics of a primo dry locust but... i dropped my phone and it died and i lost the pics. 6-8 more trees to cut so pics soon. super good stuff dead standing, no bark.


i guess the phone need a nap as it worked this morning when i turned it on............after i ordered a new one last nite.  don't drool to much when you look at this wood.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> What type of locust? I need to sample some black locust. Sounds like the perfect firewood. Dries quick, resistant to rot, very high BTU, fast grower, etc.


black locust. dry times vary. the wood in the pics is almost burnable now. if i cut it green i like to let it sit until the bark starts to fall off. about a year. i burn the bark too.


----------



## nomad_archer

How do you ID wood like that with no bark? Did you know what it was before it was barkless?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> How do you ID wood like that with no bark? Did you know what it was before it was barkless?


grew up on a locust tree farm. when i was young dad hurt his back and couldn't farm anymore and the farm grew up in locust trees. when dad got his back operation and could work we started selling locust firewood. we also sold fence posts and hand split rail fence. we sold several thousand rails to gettysburg battlefield.


----------



## nomad_archer

Sounds like you know your locust. Pretty interesting story. Has your farm always been in the family?


----------



## SteveSS

USMC615 said:


> ...sounds like a damn mimosa Steve...I've played hell fighting them things. The Tordon RTU has been a blessing. I gotta drill'em, fill them with it and pack their asses with salt, put nailed flashing over the tops of them to get'em gone. Seems to be working. I'll give 'em a little splash of diesel fuel as well.



My BIL works for the power company, and when they cut black locust next to the lines they treat with Tordon to kill the roots. Supposed to work really well. Best to treat the fresh cut. 

My pest plant here is Bush Honeysuckle. You can cut it back to the ground and it regrows bigger and badder than it was before you cut. I've been treating with diesel fuel mixed 4% with Crossbow (triclopyr, and 2,4d), and it seems to do the trick pretty well. I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of it instead of just living around it.

But yeah, they fall into the same "devil plant" category as mimosa and tree of heaven. 



nomad_archer said:


> How do you ID wood like that with no bark? Did you know what it was before it was barkless?



When black locust is real good and dry, it almost seems petrified. It's that hard. And a fresh cut is yellow. I'll grab a pic here in a minute. Need a coffee first.


----------



## reddogrunner

This is one my current scrounge locations getting the final clean up. It was a gentle hillside with 2 acres of trees pushed into one big pile. They burned all of the twigs, branches, leaves, etc. A couple of lightly scorched trees left in there to cut up, but not many loads left. I've taken 8 very full trailer loads out of there already.
[photo=medium]3165[/photo]


----------



## SteveSS

Dry Black locust.


----------



## MustangMike

I've had a similar discussion on AS before and learned that in some places Black Locust will absorb the sand from the soil making it almost impossible to cut. When my brother built his house, I had to cut up the Locust immediately, or the next day it would dull my chain every 2 or 3 cuts. I've subsequently cut dead, dry Locust w/o any problems, even though the wood is very hard. It depends on the soil it grew in.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Didn't anybody do anything today, look at all the posts!!!
> 
> Anyway, dropped 4 trees today, 2 easy, 2 not. The first one was a dead 15" Ash, had to close the road and it got hung up, after I cut a few sections off the bottom I climbed it again (with a ladder) to move the rope higher and pull it down with the Escape. But it is real nice solid wood, good to burn right now.
> 
> Then I dropped a 25" dead Elm, but first I had to get two leaners off of it, and drop another leaner that was near by. That tree gave my big saws a nice workout, and the 28" bar barley cleared the bottom. Have pics of both of those, but not the next two. I will be glad I have a hydro when I split this.
> 
> Dropped a live Cherry and live Hard Maple, both about 18". Both clean drops toward the lean (between a pool & a shed). Both easy drops right on the money, and I have someone who wants green wood.
> 
> Oh, then I had a business appointment, and, here I am. Enjoy the pics. Used the 362 and 044#1 on everything except the Elm, where I used the bigger saws.



Nope, didn't do anything yesterday but research lol. 



farmer steve said:


> black locust. dry times vary. the wood in the pics is almost burnable now. if i cut it green i like to let it sit until the bark starts to fall off. about a year. i burn the bark too.



I heard it's really common for the bark to fall off on black locust. Supposed to be great for fence posts and other outdoor uses since it's really resistant to rot but you know about that better than I lol. 



farmer steve said:


> grew up on a locust tree farm. when i was young dad hurt his back and couldn't farm anymore and the farm grew up in locust trees. when dad got his back operation and could work we started selling locust firewood. we also sold fence posts and hand split rail fence. we sold several thousand rails to gettysburg battlefield.



Yes, that is I want. Firewood species that grow like a weed! If you don't manage them, they overwhelm the area. Perfect predicament for a firewood burner! I need to get some seedlings and experiment with coppicing. 



SteveSS said:


> My BIL works for the power company, and when they cut black locust next to the lines they treat with Tordon to kill the roots. Supposed to work really well. Best to treat the fresh cut.
> 
> My pest plant here is Bush Honeysuckle. You can cut it back to the ground and it regrows bigger and badder than it was before you cut. I've been treating with diesel fuel mixed 4% with Crossbow (triclopyr, and 2,4d), and it seems to do the trick pretty well. I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of it instead of just living around it.
> 
> But yeah, they fall into the same "devil plant" category as mimosa and tree of heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> When black locust is real good and dry, it almost seems petrified. It's that hard. And a fresh cut is yellow. I'll grab a pic here in a minute. Need a coffee first.



I read the black locust will spread from the root system as well. The more I learn about this tree species the more I'm falling in love with it. Supposed to be better than white oak. I was researching osage orange but black locust seems like it will be the best option. 

Heard cutting black locust can dull a chain pretty quick. That may be the downside to it. 



SteveSS said:


> Dry Black locust.



Do the rounds usually have prominent rings like that?


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> I need to get some seedlings and experiment with coppicing.



I skimmed the article that you posted last night and it seemed like they were using the tree in that manner to harvest for pulp and wood alcohol, harvesting every two to three years. Not sure that what you'd harvest in 2 -3 years would be big enough to use as a firewood source. I don't know how long a BL tree takes to get to say, 8" - 10" in diameter.





Ambull01 said:


> I read the black locust will spread from the root system as well.



It does. That's where the little invader next to my dog wood came from.





Ambull01 said:


> Do the rounds usually have prominent rings like that?



That round is actually from a fallen branch that was hung up in some other trees. I haven't cut a whole lot more, but have a couple broken trees that I'm going to harvest for fence posts.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I skimmed the article that you posted last night and it seemed like they were using the tree in that manner to harvest for pulp and wood alcohol, harvesting every two to three years. Not sure that what you'd harvest in 2 -3 years would be big enough to use as a firewood source. I don't know how long a BL tree takes to get to say, 8" - 10" in diameter.



Yeah 2-3 years would be too soon. I just posted that article to give an idea of what coppicing entailed. There doesn't seem to be a general consensus as to the time frame needed for firewood coppicing. I guess there are too many variables involved (i.e. location of trees, soil, climate, etc). The time frame I see most often is 5-10 years.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Didn't anybody do anything today, look at all the posts!!!



I cut a little yesterday. One small dead standing Black Oak, and a dead standing Red Oak. The black oak is ready to burn, but the Red one will need a couple months in the sun. Neither one produced enough wood to snap a picture of. Split them with the X27, and am feeling it today. Still have a half dozen rounds to split. Might loosen my back up to get out there and get it done, but it's starting to rain here. We really need the rain, but I took the week off to get some firewood put up. Hope it doesn't ruin my week.


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> Dry Black locust.



That's a cool picture!!!!

If you stare at it long enough it almost becomes 3 dimensional.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah 2-3 years would be too soon. I just posted that article to give an idea of what coppicing entailed. There doesn't seem to be a general consensus as to the time frame needed for firewood coppicing. I guess there are too many variables involved (i.e. location of trees, soil, climate, etc). The time frame I see most often is 5-10 years.



I cut a mulberry here and two years later you could have recut it for firewood, fist size diameter sprouts.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> If they weren't pretty, you wouldn't take em! Their beauty makes you overlook their other flaws. It's a crappy toy that is put into a real nice box to get you to buy it.


Crappy...try evil!!!


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I cut a mulberry here and two years later you could have recut it for firewood, fist size diameter sprouts.



Nice! I'll research black locust vs mulberry for my area.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Crappy...try evil!!!


...exactly!!! And the graying hair and high blood pressure are just a complimentary 'gift' you're left with.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...exactly!!! And the graying hair and high blood pressure are just a complimentary 'gift' you're left with.


You know what I have found out...the ones who pretend to be "one of the guys" are the absolute worst behind closed doors!!!! Speaking of my buddy's ball and chain(s), not my wife just for the record.


----------



## crazywolf

Bought one of these because I am dressing up as Paul Bunyan for Halloween to walk the kids around. I also wanted it for splitting kindling. Not much of an edge on it but it works alright. I will sharpen it and see what kind of work I can get out of it. The X7 works ok but doesn't have the weight I would like.


----------



## MustangMike

Carrying that ax on Halloween ought to get you arrested!

The like to use Black Locust for the beams on hiking bridges. They say it will not last forever, just one day longer than stone!!!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Black locust is one of my favorites. Splits as easy as ash, but burns much hotter. We have cultivated a plot of it here on the farm for making fence posts. They last for years, and if you cut them fresh and get them in the ground quickly enough, sometimes they will root and grow into a tree, making living fence posts. Even the dead ones last a long time, but they can be a bugger to pound fence staples into.


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Carrying that ax on Halloween ought to get you arrested!



But I'm afraid of the dark and it makes me feel better.  

Plus my son has a light saber. The only thing that split's better than a Fiskars LOL!


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Black locust is one of my favorites. Splits as easy as ash, but burns much hotter. We have cultivated a plot of it here on the farm for making fence posts. They last for years, and if you cut them fresh and get them in the ground quickly enough, sometimes they will root and grow into a tree, making living fence posts. Even the dead ones last a long time, but they can be a bugger to pound fence staples into.



Are they seeding still or whatever the hell they do? If they are, you have extra seeds you're willing to part with? 



crazywolf said:


> But I'm afraid of the dark and it makes me feel better.
> 
> Plus my son has a light saber. The only thing that split's better than a Fiskars LOL!



What!? Do you hunt with a battery powered night light?


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> What!? Do you hunt with a battery powered night light?



Cant shoot'em until daylight. Well unless you are in PA on the rifle opener, every year you hear a shot or 3 way before legal shooting light.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> What!? Do you hunt with a battery powered night light?



I was being facetious. I couldn't tell if he was joking or seriously meant I should be arrested. I do normally have at least a headlamp with me though. It generally gets turned off once I'm in the stand.



nomad_archer said:


> Cant shoot'em until daylight. Well unless you are in PA on the rifle opener, every year you hear a shot or 3 way before legal shooting light.



Here first shot is 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset. It's certainly not dark but it's not very light either. During bow I tend to go by my site. If it's still well lit I stay in the tree if not then I get down. Obviously the stand you are in plays a big part as some are on the edge of fields(more light) some are deep in the woods(less light). I try to err on the side of making a humane shot.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Are they seeding still or whatever the hell they do? If they are, you have extra seeds you're willing to part with?



I will have to look around next time I am out in the woods. The seed pods should still be out this time of year. I'm not sure what the best way to sprout them is, though. You might be just as well off cloning from branch cuttings, like they do with willows.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> I was being facetious. I couldn't tell if he was joking or seriously meant I should be arrested. I do normally have at least a headlamp with me though. It generally gets turned off once I'm in the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Here first shot is 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset. It's certainly not dark but it's not very light either. During bow I tend to go by my site. If it's still well lit I stay in the tree if not then I get down. Obviously the stand you are in plays a big part as some are on the edge of fields(more light) some are deep in the woods(less light). I try to err on the side of making a humane shot.



True in PA was re 30 min before and 30 after but people couldnt figure that out so we just get start and end times. Those time usually correspond to 30 before and 30 after as you were saying. I am usually in the woods and I typically cant see my bow sight before legal quitting time or at legal shooting times. Its usually too grey.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> I was being facetious. I couldn't tell if he was joking or seriously meant I should be arrested. I do normally have at least a headlamp with me though. It generally gets turned off once I'm in the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Here first shot is 30 minutes before sunrise and 30 minutes after sunset. It's certainly not dark but it's not very light either. During bow I tend to go by my site. If it's still well lit I stay in the tree if not then I get down. Obviously the stand you are in plays a big part as some are on the edge of fields(more light) some are deep in the woods(less light). I try to err on the side of making a humane shot.



I know dude, I was joking lol. Would be quite hilarious to meet a hunter that was afraid of the dark though. 



kingOFgEEEks said:


> I will have to look around next time I am out in the woods. The seed pods should still be out this time of year. I'm not sure what the best way to sprout them is, though. You might be just as well off cloning from branch cuttings, like they do with willows.



I read something about using the seed pods when they're dried or something and soaking the seeds in warm water then planting. I'll just buy some seeds online and experiment.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> I read something about using the seed pods when they're dried or something and soaking the seeds in warm water then planting. I'll just buy some seeds online and experiment.



Look into it and let me know. If you don't need to do anything special to the seed pods, I could probably stuff an envelope for you.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Cant shoot'em until daylight. Well unless you are in PA on the rifle opener, every year you hear a shot or 3 way before legal shooting light.


i hear them shots too NA. i always figure it's some dummy trying to load his gun in the dark with the safety off.  i always have my headlamp on when i walk to my stand the first day of rifle. even on private property.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Look into it and let me know. If you don't need to do anything special to the seed pods, I could probably stuff an envelope for you.



Nah, doesn't sound like anything special needed. I'll just have to soak the seeds in warm water before planting to initiate the growth. I can keep them for an extended amount of time in the refrig. I'll send you a PM


----------



## svk

It's pretty dark in the woods until legal time. Duck hunting especially a clear morning with any moon, however, tempts you to start early.


----------



## Ambull01

Here's one for @crazywolf

Just need to find one that takes batteries.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> Had a quick beer to celebrate my 25th cord of the year.
> 
> View attachment 456345


25 cords - well done! 
Are you burning all that? Outdoor boiler? Olympic size swimming pool? 
One things for sure, polar vortex is not going to be a problem for you this year!


----------



## Ambull01

Candle powered.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Here's one for @crazywolf
> 
> Just need to find one that takes batteries.



Where do I get the jelly bean camo? That's HOT!....


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Where do I get the jelly bean camo? That's HOT!....



I thought it was kidney stones.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> 25 cords - well done!
> Are you burning all that? Outdoor boiler? Olympic size swimming pool?
> One things for sure, polar vortex is not going to be a problem for you this year!


In order of volume here is where it went:

Friends' fire pits
Children's camp
My boiler
My fire pits 
My sauna


----------



## USMC615

Update gentlemen...I'm off work this week, doing a little bit of pre-rut hunting. Rained yesterday, today...pretty typical when you take off, go figure.

I did a lotta soul searching last night about my galfriend...stayed up all night. I packed all of her things from my home today in 13-gal Hefty 'Samsonites'...gave her a call. Told her come in peace, get your things in peace, leave in peace. Sayin she wasn't expecting it would be an understatement. I never one time, since we met back in '08, asked her for a dime much less a dollar, to do heating/AC, condensers/air handler units, wiring, plumbing, electrical, painting, remodeling work...on her rental houses. She got a damn good ride at my gray hair, high blood pressure ass, expense. We had some good times fellas, good vacations...but when the bad outnumbers those 20:1, somethings gotta give. Pretty soon we'd a hit the ol skool 32:1 premix ratio, lol. I'm 48 yrs old fellas...ain't no spring chicken no more. And if I keep up with this chit, I'll be dead by 50. Gone.

...when your own 24 yr old son and your 17 yr old daughter, especially, tells ya if ya don't stop this relationship, quit runnin yourself ragged trying every evening and every night, keepin up with a business that I cared more for than she did...you're gonna work yourself straight into the ground. My daytime job is bad enough pressure, keeping them damn C-17's ferrying Marines, soldiers, warfighters, around this globe. They gotta fly...

I can't add on all my fingers and toes, times 10, how many evenings I missed with my own children, in the last several yrs, helping this gal. One thing I never did was miss my daughters basketball, volleyball, softball games.

I shed a tear or ten last night...I think it was the best move I could make...and I took it, for my own health and happiness. Ain't never been into her addictions, pills, etc, and never will be. I gave this gal my best...it ain't worth no early grave.

I appreciate everyone who read my previous posts about this relationship. Sorry I aired my laundry...I appreciate you folks being a sounding board and your inputs...I really do.

Scrounge on...you wood cuttin fools.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> In order of volume here is where it went:
> 
> Friends' fire pits
> Children's camp
> My boiler
> My fire pits
> My sauna



You need some help cutting? My Makita needs more of a workout. 



USMC615 said:


> Update Gentlemen...I'm off work this week, doing a little bit of pre-rut hunting. Rained yesterday, today...pretty typical when you take off, go figure.
> 
> I did a lotta soul searching last night about my galfriend...stayed up all night. I packed all of her things from my home today in 13-gal Hefty 'Samsonites'...gave her a call. Told her come in peace, get your things in peace, leave in peace. Sayin she wasn't expecting it would be an understatement. I never one time, since we met back in '08, asked her for a dime much less a dollar, to do heating/AC, condensers/air handler units, wiring, plumbing, electrical, painting, remodeling work...on her rental houses. She got a damn good ride at my gray hair, high blood pressure ass, expense. We had some good times fellas, good vacations...but when the bad outnumbers those 20:1, somethings gotta give. Pretty soon we'd a hit the ol skool 32:1 premix ratio, lol. I'm 48 yrs old fellas...ain't no spring chicken no more. And if I keep up with this chit, I'll be dead by 50. Gone.
> 
> ...when your own 24 yr old son and your 17 yr old daughter, especially, tells ya if ya don't stop this relationship, quit runnin yourself ragged trying every evening and every night, keepin up with a business that I cared more for than she did...you're gonna work yourself straight into the ground. My daytime job is bad enough pressure, keeping them damn C-17's ferrying Marines, soldiers, warfighters, around this globe. They gotta fly...
> 
> I can't add on all my fingers and toes, times 10, how many evenings I missed with my own children, in the last several yrs, helping this gal. One thing I never did was miss my daughters basketball, volleyball, softball games.
> 
> I shed a tear or ten last night...I think it was the best move I could make...and I took it, for my own health and happiness. Ain't never been into her addictions, pills, etc, and never will be. I gave this gal my best...it ain't worth no early grave.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who read my previous posts about this relationship. Sorry I aired my laundry...I appreciate you folks being a sounding board and your inputs...I really do.
> 
> Scrounge on...you wood cuttin fools.



Yep, sometimes it's best to cut your losses. My current wife is freaking awesome! Don't really believe in soul mates but if I did she would be it. Makes a huge difference being in a relationship where there's mutual respect, sacrifice, and open communication. 

I'm taking off the rest of the week too. Probably shouldn't but I'm freaking done with this place lol. Probably the worst manager I've ever had to work under. Really nice guy but just an utter lack of leadership. He's retiring in two years so he's just basically passing time until he goes out the door for good. Tonight I'll sharpen all my chains and wreak havoc on some logs tomorrow.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Update Gentlemen...I'm off work this week, doing a little bit of pre-rut hunting. Rained yesterday, today...pretty typical when you take off, go figure.
> 
> I did a lotta soul searching last night about my galfriend...stayed up all night. I packed all of her things from my home today in 13-gal Hefty 'Samsonites'...gave her a call. Told her come in peace, get your things in peace, leave in peace. Sayin she wasn't expecting it would be an understatement. I never one time, since we met back in '08, asked her for a dime much less a dollar, to do heating/AC, condensers/air handler units, wiring, plumbing, electrical, painting, remodeling work...on her rental houses. She got a damn good ride at my gray hair, high blood pressure ass, expense. We had some good times fellas, good vacations...but when the bad outnumbers those 20:1, somethings gotta give. Pretty soon we'd a hit the ol skool 32:1 premix ratio, lol. I'm 48 yrs old fellas...ain't no spring chicken no more. And if I keep up with this chit, I'll be dead by 50. Gone.
> 
> ...when your own 24 yr old son and your 17 yr old daughter, especially, tells ya if ya don't stop this relationship, quit runnin yourself ragged trying every evening and every night, keepin up with a business that I cared more for than she did...you're gonna work yourself straight into the ground. My daytime job is bad enough pressure, keeping them damn C-17's ferrying Marines, soldiers, warfighters, around this globe. They gotta fly...
> 
> I can't add on all my fingers and toes, times 10, how many evenings I missed with my own children, in the last several yrs, helping this gal. One thing I never did was miss my daughters basketball, volleyball, softball games.
> 
> I shed a tear or ten last night...I think it was the best move I could make...and I took it, for my own health and happiness. Ain't never been into her addictions, pills, etc, and never will be. I gave this gal my best...it ain't worth no early grave.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who read my previous posts about this relationship. Sorry I aired my laundry...I appreciate you folks being a sounding board and your inputs...I really do.
> 
> Scrounge on...you wood cuttin fools.



Don't let it get to ya real bad man. Give it some time, then look around. Jawjah blessed with a buncha good ole gals..


----------



## farmer steve

hang tough USMC615. good luck hunting. our rut is ramping up here in PA. lots of scrapes and rubs all over. seen some big cedars all tore up so i know "he's" out there. hope ya can find a big boy out there. and thanks for the rain tomorrow,


----------



## dancan

Well , while youse guys are talking about the rut , a rut and hunting , I's got big fish to fry ,







What would you guys use for seasoning ?

First night that the temps will drop below 32* so I'm gonna throw in a couple of junk hardwood chunks with my 2x's to stretch out the evening burn .
Stay warm fellow scroungers


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little cutting of the trees I dropped yesterday, then hooked up my "tunnel rat" trailer to the ATV and got some of those big Elm rounds near the road where I can split them with the hydro. First load of "big" rounds I got 6 in the trailer, but by the bottom of the tree, I could only fit 2! Ended up pulling the back door off and leaning them in. No larger trailer will fit the narrow path between the trees. At least it holds a lot more than a wheelbarrow, and it is a lot easier to push!


----------



## dancan

USMC615 said:


> Update Gentlemen...I'm off work this week, doing a little bit of pre-rut hunting. Rained yesterday, today...pretty typical when you take off, go figure.
> 
> I did a lotta soul searching last night about my galfriend...stayed up all night. I packed all of her things from my home today in 13-gal Hefty 'Samsonites'...gave her a call. Told her come in peace, get your things in peace, leave in peace. Sayin she wasn't expecting it would be an understatement. I never one time, since we met back in '08, asked her for a dime much less a dollar, to do heating/AC, condensers/air handler units, wiring, plumbing, electrical, painting, remodeling work...on her rental houses. She got a damn good ride at my gray hair, high blood pressure ass, expense. We had some good times fellas, good vacations...but when the bad outnumbers those 20:1, somethings gotta give. Pretty soon we'd a hit the ol skool 32:1 premix ratio, lol. I'm 48 yrs old fellas...ain't no spring chicken no more. And if I keep up with this chit, I'll be dead by 50. Gone.
> 
> ...when your own 24 yr old son and your 17 yr old daughter, especially, tells ya if ya don't stop this relationship, quit runnin yourself ragged trying every evening and every night, keepin up with a business that I cared more for than she did...you're gonna work yourself straight into the ground. My daytime job is bad enough pressure, keeping them damn C-17's ferrying Marines, soldiers, warfighters, around this globe. They gotta fly...
> 
> I can't add on all my fingers and toes, times 10, how many evenings I missed with my own children, in the last several yrs, helping this gal. One thing I never did was miss my daughters basketball, volleyball, softball games.
> 
> I shed a tear or ten last night...I think it was the best move I could make...and I took it, for my own health and happiness. Ain't never been into her addictions, pills, etc, and never will be. I gave this gal my best...it ain't worth no early grave.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who read my previous posts about this relationship. Sorry I aired my laundry...I appreciate you folks being a sounding board and your inputs...I really do.
> 
> Scrounge on...you wood cuttin fools.



I wouldn't call it dirty laundry , I posted a lot on this thread while I was on the mend , helped me a lot through some real grey days that I had wondering if all the work and pain would get me to where I wanted to be and I thank all the contributors for what they've posted and respect that they've shown , there's nothing to prove here , we all have troubles , we can all learn from others and I'm glad to see that nobody here has interrupted someone from having to get stuff out of there head that was a little off topic.
Since this is a scrounging thread I'm sure you'll scrounge up another good one LOL
PS , Please , no dating stuff details unless she has her own chainsaw and a woodlot


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> hang tough USMC615. good luck hunting. our rut is ramping up here in PA. lots of scrapes and rubs all over. seen some big cedars all tore up so i know "he's" out there. hope ya can find a big boy out there. and thanks for the rain tomorrow,


X2 usmc. Take care of yourself. Enjoy some sanity time in the deer stand. By the way thanks for what you do keeping our fighting men and women moving where they need be to keep us free. 

Steve go get the big boy. You are making me want to go hunting tomorrow instead of work. Friday won't come soon enough.


----------



## USMC615

I appreciate all you folks kind words and well wishes. It'll take a little adjustment, little getting used to...but I think I made the right decision. Again, appreciate it folks.


----------



## Zeus103363

dancan said:


> Well , while youse guys are talking about the rut , a rut and hunting , I's got big fish to fry ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys use for seasoning ?
> 
> First night that the temps will drop below 32* so I'm gonna throw in a couple of junk hardwood chunks with my 2x's to stretch out the evening burn .
> Stay warm fellow scroungers




LOL!! I got to tell you, that is pretty dang funny! I think it would be best to just throw that sucker in the back of the throat and grab a shot of whiskey and drink it down! Better luck next time!


Thanks


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got a decent load tonight. A buddy at work said he got his placed logged and they left these behind and to come get them.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Update gentlemen...I'm off work this week, doing a little bit of pre-rut hunting. Rained yesterday, today...pretty typical when you take off, go figure.
> 
> I did a lotta soul searching last night about my galfriend...stayed up all night. I packed all of her things from my home today in 13-gal Hefty 'Samsonites'...gave her a call. Told her come in peace, get your things in peace, leave in peace. Sayin she wasn't expecting it would be an understatement. I never one time, since we met back in '08, asked her for a dime much less a dollar, to do heating/AC, condensers/air handler units, wiring, plumbing, electrical, painting, remodeling work...on her rental houses. She got a damn good ride at my gray hair, high blood pressure ass, expense. We had some good times fellas, good vacations...but when the bad outnumbers those 20:1, somethings gotta give. Pretty soon we'd a hit the ol skool 32:1 premix ratio, lol. I'm 48 yrs old fellas...ain't no spring chicken no more. And if I keep up with this chit, I'll be dead by 50. Gone.
> 
> ...when your own 24 yr old son and your 17 yr old daughter, especially, tells ya if ya don't stop this relationship, quit runnin yourself ragged trying every evening and every night, keepin up with a business that I cared more for than she did...you're gonna work yourself straight into the ground. My daytime job is bad enough pressure, keeping them damn C-17's ferrying Marines, soldiers, warfighters, around this globe. They gotta fly...
> 
> I can't add on all my fingers and toes, times 10, how many evenings I missed with my own children, in the last several yrs, helping this gal. One thing I never did was miss my daughters basketball, volleyball, softball games.
> 
> I shed a tear or ten last night...I think it was the best move I could make...and I took it, for my own health and happiness. Ain't never been into her addictions, pills, etc, and never will be. I gave this gal my best...it ain't worth no early grave.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who read my previous posts about this relationship. Sorry I aired my laundry...I appreciate you folks being a sounding board and your inputs...I really do.
> 
> Scrounge on...you wood cuttin fools.


Sounds like you made the right decision. I wish you the best on whatever comes next.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Well , while youse guys are talking about the rut , a rut and hunting , I's got big fish to fry ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys use for seasoning ?
> 
> First night that the temps will drop below 32* so I'm gonna throw in a couple of junk hardwood chunks with my 2x's to stretch out the evening burn .
> Stay warm fellow scroungers



Any bigger than that and you'd have to scour a little more rust off the pan. 

Bon Apetit. What beverage will you be serving with this lunker?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike! You didn't just say you push that trailer did you? You do know that quad you bought......... its made to pull that trailer. And BTW that analogy you made earlier is one of the best things I have EVER heard in my life!!!


----------



## MustangMike

The ATV pulling it is better than me pushing a wheelbarrow is what I should have said. Too bad Jenn won't have room in her car for that 55 gal drum, if you or your Dad see each other, send it my way. The ATV, splitter, and all my saws have been getting a workout this year.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez, go away for a few days and there's 10 pages to catch up on when you get back!


----------



## Ryan Groat

Wood Nazi said:


> Jeez, go away for a few days and there's 10 pages to catch up on when you get back!


That's what happens when you are part of the most popular page on AS.


----------



## nomad_archer

The house got under 70 degrees this morning. Although it is not cold is is rainy and I hate that damp feeling so.... I have a blaze going. I am burning this pine just to burn it. I don't mind it not being very cold but I still have another load of pine outside that needs to make it into the house. That way I can get some hardwoods in here next week so before I go to my cabin for a week. The pine burns to fast for my wife and I dont want to hear about the fire going out while I am at the hunting cabin.


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Did a little cutting of the trees I dropped yesterday, then hooked up my "tunnel rat" trailer to the ATV and got some of those big Elm rounds near the road where I can split them with the hydro. First load of "big" rounds I got 6 in the trailer, but by the bottom of the tree, I could only fit 2! Ended up pulling the back door off and leaning them in. No larger trailer will fit the narrow path between the trees. At least it holds a lot more than a wheelbarrow, and it is a lot easier to push!



I'm so jealous of the big wood you seem to get into often. I'm scrabbling to stack enough to season for next year and most of it is sub 12" 



USMC615 said:


> I appreciate all you folks kind words and well wishes. It'll take a little adjustment, little getting used to...but I think I made the right decision. Again, appreciate it folks.



Family is always the most important thing. If she was coming between you and your kids you definitely did the right thing. You will go down the hill before you go up it but it will get better. When I got divorced I helped the pain with a few 1911's ;-)


----------



## crazywolf

Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.



About the only thing I can think of is to get a bigger stove with a bigger fire box. Also sub 12" wood isnt so bad. It is easy on the back and single splits. I like that a lot versus trying to do my best impression of a power lifter trying to throw around those huge rounds.


----------



## macattack_ga

crazywolf said:


> Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.



Use thicker splits. 
When I noodle knotted pieces I'll cut tombstone thick slices. 6 or 8" slabs, ~12" wide ~16" long. Slide one of those onto a hot bed of coals and it'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> About the only thing I can think of is to get a bigger stove with a bigger fire box. Also sub 12" wood isnt so bad. It is easy on the back and single splits. I like that a lot versus trying to do my best impression of a power lifter trying to throw around those huge rounds.



The stove is brand new guess I didn't think it through when I bought it. I figured a bigger stove would get too hot. It's only a 1300sqft house and it sits in the dining room, it was the only install location that worked. 



macattack_ga said:


> Use thicker splits.
> When I noodle knotted pieces I'll cut tombstone thick slices. 6 or 8" slabs, ~12" wide ~16" long. Slide one of those onto a hot bed of coals and it'll be there tomorrow.



I try to only use the big splits for night duty they are about that size. I guess I'm just going to have to set an alarm. If I can get up and just throw wood on a good bed of coals I can go back to sleep quickly. 

Maybe my wife and I can sleep in shifts LOL


----------



## mt.stalker

My 92 yr old dad splitting dry hard maple so we can lift it into my truck . He is 92 , and a ww2 vet .


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> The stove is brand new guess I didn't think it through when I bought it. I figured a bigger stove would get too hot. It's only a 1300sqft house and it sits in the dining room, it was the only install location that worked.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to only use the big splits for night duty they are about that size. I guess I'm just going to have to set an alarm. If I can get up and just throw wood on a good bed of coals I can go back to sleep quickly.
> 
> Maybe my wife and I can sleep in shifts LOL


Oppps. My house is about the same size and my stove is in the basement. I would fill it up with big splits let them get going and close the damper. In the future don't worry about getting to hot, you can always open a window


----------



## MustangMike

Good for your Dad, that is nice to see. Document any stories he is willing to discuss, that valuable resource is disappearing rapidly. My Dad, Uncle & FIL are all gone now. They were, truly, the greatest generation. Unfortunately, we are squandering what they left us.

Crazywolf, try experimenting with different kinds of wood, some will hold fire a lot longer than others. Also, you can stick on less seasoned piece in there to keep the coals, but be careful you don't build up creosote chocking your stove down too much. Make sure you run it WOT every now & then to keep it clean.

For example, up at my hunting cabin we burn mostly Cherry & Ash. The Cherry never seems to dry like the Ash, so I often put a piece or two in for overnight. Conversely, we always have some split Ash ready to start a new fire. The mountain top stays humid up there, and it is hard to dry most wood.


----------



## zogger

crazywolf said:


> Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.



Oh that's easy, just get older and eventually you have to get up in the middle of the night for a pit stop anyway. Chunk some more wood in then...


----------



## MustangMike

"I'm so jealous of the big wood you seem to get into often. I'm scrabbling to stack enough to season for next year and most of it is sub 12" 

It is only fun if you have a splitter, I left that tree last year. That Elm was the biggest tree on the wood lot near me that I'm working, several other dead or dying Ash & Elm in the 10-15" category.

On the other guys property where I have been cutting the Oak, Black Birch & Hard Maple, he has a very large Oak he wants me to take down. I think I may look into getting a 36" bar before I attempt it. It can be dropped clean, but it is not far from the house. I really want to make sure my hing is straight. That tree would yield a ton of wood (really, a lot more), but I think it would be very difficult to drop and cut up with my current longest bar being 28" (which is reall 27" and only about 25.5" after the dogs).


----------



## USMC615

Looks like another day fellas of deer batting .1000, me batting goose egg...can't get this damn rain outta mid-Ga. Of course had I not taken off, you couldn't buy a drop of water.


----------



## square1

mt.stalker said:


> View attachment 456625
> 
> 
> My 92 yr old dad splitting dry hard maple so we can lift it into my truck . He is 92 , and a ww2 vet .


That is freaking awesome!


----------



## farmer steve

crazywolf said:


> Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.


try some rounds for overnite CW. i'll pack my shop stove at nite with rounds and turn the draft way down. i ain't getting up in the middle of the nite in jan. to load the stove unless we are in the middle of a zogger vortex.



mt.stalker said:


> View attachment 456625
> 
> 
> My 92 yr old dad splitting dry hard maple so we can lift it into my truck . He is 92 , and a ww2 vet .


great pic mt.stalker.  my dad is 88 and he still likes the wedge and sledge too.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sometime you gotta put yourself first. When one door closes another one opens. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Question is there anyway to extend burn time? My stove is pretty small and claims a 6 hour max burn time which is a challenge. I loaded it up at about midnight then checked it at 5am and it barely had a few coals in it. I had the damper set about as low as it would go. I'm not expecting there to be logs in but not having coals means I basically have to start over building the fire.



I had an insert rated for 1800 sq ft. Firebox was only 1.8 cu. ft. Could only get about a 4 hour burn time. Went through fire starters like mad last winter. Now I have a 3.2 cu. ft. stove in place. Starting a fire when it's less than 30 degrees in your house kinda sucks lol. 



mt.stalker said:


> View attachment 456625
> 
> 
> My 92 yr old dad splitting dry hard maple so we can lift it into my truck . He is 92 , and a ww2 vet .



That's freaking awesome! I hope I'm swinging a maul at that age.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I had an insert rated for 1800 sq ft. Firebox was only 1.8 cu. ft. Could only get about a 4 hour burn time. Went through fire starters like mad last winter. Now I have a 3.2 cu. ft. stove in place. Starting a fire when it's less than 30 degrees in your house kinda sucks lol.



My firebox is 1.5 cubic feet. Loaded with 2-3 large chunks of oak I get about 6 hours like it says I should. I didn't know anything about wood stoves going in. We use a little bear at our hunting bunk house and you can throw much larger pieces in that thing. I guess I will have to split my rounds less to get longer burn times.


----------



## Zeus103363

crazywolf said:


> My firebox is 1.5 cubic feet. Loaded with 2-3 large chunks of oak I get about 6 hours like it says I should. I didn't know anything about wood stoves going in. We use a little bear at our hunting bunk house and you can throw much larger pieces in that thing. I guess I will have to split my rounds less to get longer burn times.




My old smoke dragon is a Big Buck model 28000. It looks beautiful, but I tell you, a wheel barrow full of hard wood and that tank will put out some heat and lots of smoke. After the wood coals over it will stop smoking. I usually don't make a full night either, but I don't choke the air off. I burn it kinda on the hotter side. When I get up at 5 there is a good coal bed but unless it's gonna be cold I just let it g out. 


Thanks


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> "I'm so jealous of the big wood you seem to get into often. I'm scrabbling to stack enough to season for next year and most of it is sub 12"
> 
> It is only fun if you have a splitter, I left that tree last year. That Elm was the biggest tree on the wood lot near me that I'm working, several other dead or dying Ash & Elm in the 10-15" category.
> 
> On the other guys property where I have been cutting the Oak, Black Birch & Hard Maple, he has a very large Oak he wants me to take down. I think I may look into getting a 36" bar before I attempt it. It can be dropped clean, but it is not far from the house. I really want to make sure my hing is straight. That tree would yield a ton of wood (really, a lot more), but I think it would be very difficult to drop and cut up with my current longest bar being 28" (which is reall 27" and only about 25.5" after the dogs).



Three foot bar comes in handy for sure some times. Then when you go back to something else, feels like a trim saw.


----------



## zogger

crazywolf said:


> My firebox is 1.5 cubic feet. Loaded with 2-3 large chunks of oak I get about 6 hours like it says I should. I didn't know anything about wood stoves going in. We use a little bear at our hunting bunk house and you can throw much larger pieces in that thing. I guess I will have to split my rounds less to get longer burn times.



Just measure real well, door size and what could theoretically fit into your stove. Now mix in with your stacks enough of those size pieces to be night logs. I keep out a good selection of gnarly hard to split big chunks for that purpose. Plus...late night pit stops....when it is cold enough, I'll keep it going one way or the other, this time of year, meh, I just relight it if I need to in the morning, house doesn't have to be warm at night. Takes a lot more wood anyway to do that. Fall is real hit or miss here, few days cool enough to burn, then back to sweat city. This will go on until December. It's goofy, I've picked ripe tomatoes on Christmas day here, and once a few years ago we had six inches of snow on Christmas day. Just learn your stove and stack a variety of species and sizes, then you can adjust for what heat and duration you need.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, you need me to play like a squirrel and set some ropes for you?


All you guys with your pops still kicking in there 80's and 90's I'm very jealous. My two grandpa's were the best. They had a work ethic that was UNMATCHED. Im only 34 I work my ass off because all the guys I looked up to growing up did the same. I look at the next generation after me, and oh boy, it don't look so good. 
I once told my dad why our country did so well after WWII, he kinda nodded in agreement. It goes like this, all the queers and pansies got killed of by the Nazi's and Japs so only the real men were left to come back and make our country what it is.................


----------



## MustangMike

I'm spoiled. After having my first wood stove, which was not air tight and had to be fed every few hours, I got sick of it and purchased the Sotz (no longer in business) air tight kit for the 55 gal drum wood stove. You can cut pieces over 2' long, and it will often go for 12 hours.

Heated my house with one for years, and still heat my hunting cabin with one.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt uses a Sotz stove also!

Matt, too many trees in the way to rope it where I would need to in order to do any good, but if you want to climb he has a broken branch about 60' up that I won't go near, and he is ready to pay a tree guy to take it down. It is tall Red Oak.

Next time you visit your Dad, bring the dang drum!


----------



## MechanicMatt

He had that twin turbo car of his, I doubt he would have put it in that........ Did he tell you about the race against the CTS-V?


----------



## MustangMike

No.


----------



## MechanicMatt

AWD must be nice. The best line of the story is Barbara asking him "what are you doing?"


----------



## dancan

Since I've been lucky enough to scrounge most of my firewood over the last couple of years from pioneerguy600's bosses property and got a few freebies in-between I only gleam at the local ads that sound like they want someone to take a tree down and clean up all the chit because they're doing you a favor and giving you the "cords" of wood.
But , I still look , read the ads just in case....
4 acres to be cleared caught my attention , the ad sez "if you have the equipment to do the job please contact ."
Best part is that it's only 10 minutes from home 
But , I know the area and it ranges from "Jackpot! !!!!!" to "I need xxx$ per acre to clean up that chit," 
I'm gonna call first thing tomorrow Lol
sure would be nice to get 2017's wood this winter lol


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, you need me to play like a squirrel and set some ropes for you?
> 
> 
> All you guys with your pops still kicking in there 80's and 90's I'm very jealous. My two grandpa's were the best. They had a work ethic that was UNMATCHED. Im only 34 I work my ass off because all the guys I looked up to growing up did the same. I look at the next generation after me, and oh boy, it don't look so good.
> I once told my dad why our country did so well after WWII, he kinda nodded in agreement. It goes like this, all the queers and pansies got killed of by the Nazi's and Japs so only the real men were left to come back and make our country what it is.................



Holy crap! That just may be the most anti politically correct thing I've ever read. The freaking Nazis killed about 30 million freaking people or more! At least 6 million of them were Jews. Millions of kids. Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor. Were they all queer and pansies? What do queers have to do with bringing the country down anyway? If one were a pansy, I think that would have increased their chance of survival. A pansy may opt to be a Nazi sympathizer during an occupation to escape from certain death. Or, they may have become a draft dodger during the Vietnam war. So, I think some of our bravest men and women were killed by the hands of the Nazis and Japanese.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> My firebox is 1.5 cubic feet. Loaded with 2-3 large chunks of oak I get about 6 hours like it says I should. I didn't know anything about wood stoves going in. We use a little bear at our hunting bunk house and you can throw much larger pieces in that thing. I guess I will have to split my rounds less to get longer burn times.



Perhaps we have differing definitions of burn time lol. My house is about 2,400 sq ft not included the two rooms on the third floor I use for storage. There's no way in hell I could get 6 hours of burn time with that thing and still have it put out enough heat. 

I've heard this stove I bought throws off a massive amount of heat. This winter will be the test run. If it doesn't suffice, I may buy another stove and place it in the family room. Not sure how the hell I'll be able to feed two stoves though.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I've heard this stove I bought throws off a massive amount of heat.


That's a very subjective statement. In my first house I went from an old potbelly stove that finally cracked and was leaking smoke to a newfangled soapstone unit with a tiny firebox that was supposed to heat the whole place two times over and didn't even come close.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Holy crap! That just may be the most anti politically correct thing I've ever read. The freaking Nazis killed about 30 million freaking people or more! At least 6 million of them were Jews. Millions of kids. Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor. Were they all queer and pansies? What do queers have to do with bringing the country down anyway? If one were a pansy, I think that would have increased their chance of survival. A pansy may opt to be a Nazi sympathizer during an occupation to escape from certain death. Or, they may have become a draft dodger during the Vietnam war. So, I think some of our bravest men and women were killed by the hands of the Nazis and Japanese.


Did matt offend your delicate sensibility's? [emoji38] 

You make some decent points but I like the politically incorrect version much much better.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> That's a very subjective statement. In my first house I went from an old potbelly stove that finally cracked and was leaking smoke to a newfangled soapstone unit with a tiny firebox that was supposed to heat the whole place two times over and didn't even come close.



I don't know. If you said a stove will heat you out of a room vs a stove throwing out lots of heat then I agree. A lot has to do with your insulation, fuel source, location of stove, etc.


----------



## svk

I don't mean to say your new stove won't. I think you were led down the same trail that I was with your first stove.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Did matt offend your delicate sensibility's? [emoji38]
> 
> You make some decent points but I like the politically incorrect version much much better.



Ask just about any veteran about their fellow soldiers that lost their lives fighting in a foreign war. A lot of them will say the very best men never came back from fighting.

Also, think about this scenario. Lets say you're in a rifle squad/platoon with some "queers and pansies." Your PL or NCOIC tells you the enemy is bunkered down and we need to take them out. Who's going to be the first bunch of guys to leave cover to charge that bunker? I don't think it will be the queers and pansies. 

Lets take another example. Since there's no final determination made on Bergdahl lets say for arguments sake he was pansy, abandoned his post willingly, and sought to become buddy buddy with the Taliban. In this case he was an ultimate pansy and the real men had to go out in harms way to rescue/capture his ass. Some died trying. So the damn pansies and queers survive!

Anyway, you are free to believe what you wish. It's what many brave men and women died to protect. That statement was just so off base I couldn't help but respond.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Holy crap! That just may be the most anti politically correct thing I've ever read. The freaking Nazis killed about 30 million freaking people or more! At least 6 million of them were Jews. Millions of kids. Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor. Were they all queer and pansies? What do queers have to do with bringing the country down anyway? If one were a pansy, I think that would have increased their chance of survival. A pansy may opt to be a Nazi sympathizer during an occupation to escape from certain death. Or, they may have become a draft dodger during the Vietnam war. So, I think some of our bravest men and women were killed by the hands of the Nazis and Japanese.


Lmao, I hear ya. I might even change my name.


----------



## JustJeff

I hear you can get some crazy burn times with a catalytic stove. They're expensive though.


----------



## svk

Matt, I can't agree with your last paragraph but I do agree with your thoughts on the younger generations. 

Most folks from the greatest and echo generations are/were hardworking and honest folks

Many boomers are.

Some gen x'ers are.

The gen y group is where the wheels fell off the bus. Look at the values of someone born in the early 80's (much more traditional) versus the late 90's. This is where entitlement becomes a problem.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> Lmao, I hear ya. I might even change my name.



No sir, you should keep it lol. Cool name. 

I'm actually fascinated by the Nazis and the Japanese martial tradition. They were psychopathic badasses.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> No sir, you should keep it lol. Cool name.
> 
> I'm actually fascinated by the Nazis and the Japanese martial tradition. They were psychopathic badasses.


What is fascinating is how they got people from arguably two of the most intelligent nations in the world to believe such crazy propaganda. 

I'm kind of a ww2 nerd and have seen the documentaries where they forced German soldiers and civilians to view movies/pictures or visit holocaust sites in person. THIS is what you fought for. Had to really shake a person's values and beliefs to see the horror.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I don't mean to say your new stove won't. I think you were led down the same trail that I was with your first stove.



Well my former insert was bought by my in-laws as a house warming gift. Crazy thing is the insert costs more than the new free standing stove. 

Do you have soapstone in your stove? 



Wood Nazi said:


> I hear you can get some crazy burn times with a catalytic stove. They're expensive though.



Yeah the BK owners claim some pretty outrageous burn times. 



svk said:


> What is fascinating is how they got people from arguably two of the most intelligent nations in the world to believe such crazy propaganda.
> 
> I'm kind of a ww2 nerd and have seen the documentaries where they forced German soldiers and civilians to view movies/pictures or visit holocaust sites in person. THIS is what you fought for. Had to really shake a person's values and beliefs to see the horror.



I'm a WW2 nerd as well. That crap is fascinating. Made a country believe they were superior to every other nation. Seemingly normal people became absolute monsters. I mentioned that Japanese soldier that was on an island for freaking decades after the war ended still resisting right? His last orders were to never surrender so that's what he did lol.


----------



## USMC615

Rain chances are minimal tomorrow here in mid-Ga...after three days of downpouring. 3/4 full moon tonight, deer are feeding like crazy, no doubt. Gearing up for in the mornin...huntin a stand that overlooks about 300 yards in all directions at the bottom of a big field. Taking me 'ol venerable, Winchester model 70, XTR, in .270...action glass bed, barrel free-floated. I petty the deer that gets within 300 yards or closer of those, reloaded, little stoked up, 140 gr boat tails...if they're within 200 yards, I can grunt loud or bleat call 'em with a big can call, just to get their attention...if no crazy ass wind, I'll shoot'em right btwn their eyes, peel that top off on those does...drop 'em in their tracks. By the time they figure out where the shot come from...the next, second biggest doe's fate is already sealed with the cross-hairs if she'll just stop for a few seconds, which they normally do. No horn hunting yet, that'll be mid-Nov in the rut....they are still running in bachelor groups here, pre-rut trolling, they'll bust off and start fighting like hell, to wanna breed in about two weeks...that's when the big boys, the 12-14 pointers get stupid, ya hope anyhow, and I'm gonna accommodate their prescription as best I can. Maybe I can put up a pic or three tomorrow...we get to shoot 12 a year here fellas per hunter...lets see what we can do tomorrow. Enjoy the night fellas, if anyone is hunting tomorrow, this coming wknd, best of luck...bust 'em.


----------



## svk

Ambull, it was a Dovre stove. Sold that house 9 years ago.


----------



## svk

I heard a quote once in reference to the Japanese rebuilding their navy to counter perceived threats from NK and China including ships bearing names of those sunk in WW2. It went something like this "Japan has lost one war in 5000 years, do you really think that is going to deter them in the future".


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> No sir, you should keep it lol. Cool name.
> 
> I'm actually fascinated by the Nazis and the Japanese martial tradition. They were psychopathic badasses.


Just to be clear some friends started calling me that, after seinfelds soup nazi character. No affiliation with the political party


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> Just to be clear some friends started calling me that, after seinfelds soup nazi character. No affiliation with the political party


Keep your avatar name what it is...the name you created...the name you keep. Nothing wrong with it in terms of scrounging wood, keeping your home warm throughout the winter time.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I heard a quote once in reference to the Japanese rebuilding their navy to counter perceived threats from NK and China including ships bearing names of those sunk in WW2. It went something like this "Japan has lost one war in 5000 years, do you really think that is going to deter them in the future".



Yeah it is kind of fascinating isn't it. The whole island of Japan is smaller than California! They have a warrior tradition dating back to the samurai days. Physically they are usually fairly short and light weight. Their culture is known to be respective and puts the group over self. On another note, I've been reading articles/studies about firearm related killings. Of course the U.S. is high on the list of countries with firearm related deaths. A chart I saw shows the U.S. as the second on the list right behind Mexico. Mexico! The country that is having major issues with powerful drug cartels. Japan is second to the last on that list. Pretty amazing considering their brutal history of martial culture. Shows what a country can do when everyone buys in. 



Wood Nazi said:


> Just to be clear some friends started calling me that, after seinfelds soup nazi character. No affiliation with the political party



I saw that episode! That was awesome lol. I call my father in-law the camp Nazi because he gets freaking crazy. Dude has no idea how to relax.


----------



## MustangMike

For the record, my Dad (Matt's Grandfather) stated that the true heroes of the war are buried on foreign soil. They all went through Hell, then came home and worked their fingers to the bone, in part, to give future opportunities to the rest of us. They were embarrassed to accept welfare, and would do everything possible to be free of it, and no job was "beneath" them.

Now let's return to the thread!


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> For the record, my Dad (Matt's Grandfather) stated that the true heroes of the war are buried on foreign soil. They all went through Hell, then came home and worked their fingers to the bone, in part, to give future opportunities to the rest of us. They were embarrassed to accept welfare, and would do everything possible to be free of it, and no job was "beneath" them.
> 
> Now let's return to the thread!



Amen.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

suppose to get a 1 ton dump truck load of corn cobs from my buddy up the road he is shelling corn for his deer.
its not wood but it has a good burn time no smell and little ash burns hot to.
gotta feed my shed stove to keep from freezing makes dandy kindling when soaked in kerosene.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 - I couldn't help but take a shot at ya because I cant stand political correctness. However I agree with what you said in response. Too many of the good ones have been lost in service to our country. Like is said to crazywolf earlier. Thank you for what you do to keep us free. 

I will say I can remember everything about the moment 2 years ago when I got a text from my best friend telling me he was back in PA and out of the desert. I am thankful for all those that serve and the sacrifices that are made for the greater good.


----------



## Ambull01

jakewells said:


> suppose to get a 1 ton dump truck load of corn cobs from my buddy up the road he is shelling corn for his deer.
> its not wood but it has a good burn time no smell and little ash burns hot to.
> gotta feed my shed stove to keep from freezing makes dandy kindling when soaked in kerosene.



I ride with a CPT to my National Guard drill training. He has a corn stove. Never knew there was such a thing lol. Seems to be really efficient and puts out a lot of heat. Only downside is he has to buy the dried corn. He had some issues storing the corn over the spring/summer too as some kind of critter kept getting at it. 



nomad_archer said:


> Ambull01 - I couldn't help but take a shot at ya because I cant stand political correctness. However I agree with what you said in response. Too many of the good ones have been lost in service to our country. Like is said to crazywolf earlier. Thank you for what you do to keep us free.
> 
> I will say I can remember everything about the moment 2 years ago when I got a text from my best friend telling me he was back in PA and out of the desert. I am thankful for all those that serve and the sacrifices that are made for the greater good.



Oh I'm far from politically correct lol. I'm probably the least politically correct person I know and everyone reminds me of that fact. Perhaps I used the wrong term. It was more of a distorted view on WWII. 

Is he in the Guard? You guys have the "bloody bucket" unit up there. Can't remember the official name though. 

I may be flamed for this but I'm hoping Bernie Sanders becomes the next president. I've had enough of crony capitalism, infighting/total dis-function in congress, broken campaign finance system, foreign wars on false pretenses, etc. I'm not saying I hope we become a nation of pacifists but something has to change lol. Suicide rates are extremely high with service members. Used to be the special ops guys didn't see suicide issues but now it's hitting them too. We've been at war too long. I've also been amazed at how veterans will become choked up/emotional when they speak about their experiences in combat. For instance, the members of Band of Brothers. It's been 50-60 years since they've been in combat yet they start crying or become speechless when they're forced to remember! We've been in combat for over a decade now. Imagine all the emotional scars people will forever have to carry.


----------



## Ambull01

Anyway, don't want to turn this into a political forum lol. Just spoke to my neighbor's mom from Alabama. Damn I miss the south. She's as friendly as can be and striked up a conversation about my firewood pile. Evidently she still splits wood with a sledge hammer and wedges. Said she loves doing it. Her father taught all his kids how to do it. Kinda made me embarrassed I'm using a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## MustangMike

The goal of Obama is to break capitalism so people will embrace socialism, (Bernie Sanders). You have got to be kidding me??? I like Carly, Marco & Ted. I hope one of them emerges at the top pick.


----------



## wudpirat

Jakewells:

Don't burn all them cobs, save some for the outhouse.


----------



## crazywolf

zogger said:


> Just measure real well, door size and what could theoretically fit into your stove. Now mix in with your stacks enough of those size pieces to be night logs. I keep out a good selection of gnarly hard to split big chunks for that purpose. Plus...late night pit stops....when it is cold enough, I'll keep it going one way or the other, this time of year, meh, I just relight it if I need to in the morning, house doesn't have to be warm at night. Takes a lot more wood anyway to do that. Fall is real hit or miss here, few days cool enough to burn, then back to sweat city. This will go on until December. It's goofy, I've picked ripe tomatoes on Christmas day here, and once a few years ago we had six inches of snow on Christmas day. Just learn your stove and stack a variety of species and sizes, then you can adjust for what heat and duration you need.



Our weather is pretty much the same. Burned earlier this week and last night had the windows open trying to cool down. I've definitely been cutting a Christmas tree in a t-shirt before. I definitely have a lot to learn and I do love my stove in every other way but the gas tank. 



Ambull01 said:


> Perhaps we have differing definitions of burn time lol. My house is about 2,400 sq ft not included the two rooms on the third floor I use for storage. There's no way in hell I could get 6 hours of burn time with that thing and still have it put out enough heat.
> 
> I've heard this stove I bought throws off a massive amount of heat. This winter will be the test run. If it doesn't suffice, I may buy another stove and place it in the family room. Not sure how the hell I'll be able to feed two stoves though.



When my stove is going you don't want to stand near it but when I leave it to burn before bed I damp it down pretty good. It's still putting off a ton of heat though. I usually wake up when it gets chilly thats how I know I need to deal with it. It's normally too late though. I define burn time as going from full to empty. It's still putting off some heat but not enough to move around the house.



Wood Nazi said:


> I hear you can get some crazy burn times with a catalytic stove. They're expensive though.



Mine's not a catalytic but it does have some fancy baffle system and air injection. It heats the house just fine but can't keep it going all night. The fire looks unreal since it's burning the smoke.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Is he in the Guard? You guys have the "bloody bucket" unit up there. Can't remember the official name though.
> .


He is in the reserves. I don't ask about what happened over there. If he wants to talk about it I will listen but never will I ask.

The latest stats I saw we have lost far more service members to suicide than to combat/training. I'm not going political but you are right we have been at war for too long. Especially when people hardly talk about it. Its just another day in the neighborhood. We definitely need someone different and someone independent of the two parties to maybe change anything. But free stuff Bernie isn't the answer. He surely isn't my answer.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> The goal of Obama is to break capitalism so people will embrace socialism, (Bernie Sanders). You have got to be kidding me??? I like Carly, Marco & Ted. I hope one of them emerges at the top pick.



I kind of like Ted. I am ehhhh on Carly and not really a fan of Marco but lets who emerges. I think someone independent of both of the major parties would have a decent chance since there seems to be a lot of frustration with both parties at this point.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The goal of Obama is to break capitalism so people will embrace socialism, (Bernie Sanders). You have got to be kidding me??? I like Carly, Marco & Ted. I hope one of them emerges at the top pick.


There's gonna be heck toupee.....


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i can thank obama for the healthcare for the first time in my life i had health insurance and i could go to the dentist
i never could afford health insurance but im pretty poor i live below the poverty line i only make 10,000 per year. 
grateful a human being cares enough about someone to give them health insurance it eased my burden.


----------



## crazywolf

jakewells said:


> i can thank obama for the healthcare for the first time in my life i had health insurance and i could go to the dentist
> i never could afford health insurance but im pretty poor i live below the poverty line i only make 10,000 per year.
> grateful a human being cares enough about someone to give them health insurance it eased my burden.



I'm glad you have insurance it can be very stressful not to. However he didn't give you anything. Everyone else is paying for it. My insurance got more expensive and covers less. He also didn't do it because he cares I can guarantee you that.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

the other choice is insurance you purchase which would have been 400$ per month no way i could afford that.


----------



## MustangMike

It is Socialism at it's finest, and dividing the Nation again, part of his goal. Now the poor have health insurance, and the Middle class has sky high premiums and deductibles they can't meet. If the goal were to provide medical services, why in the world would you put the cost of an insurance company in the middle? Why not just create clinics??? I believe he is a very smart, EVIL person who is ruining this Country very fast. I also believe most of his supporters don't really understand what is happening, and are not nearly as smart as they think they are. The massive debt, the massive costs of health care, welfare and other gov entitlements, the virtual extermination of Christians & Jews in the Mid East, along with massive transfers of Muslims to Europe & the US, the targeting of conservatives by the IRS and other agencies, paid protesters being bused in being reported as legitimate protests, etc, etc. And he gets away with it because the news media is generally in his corner.

After a while, if you keep believing it is all just by accident, you are the fool.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have dental insurance either, and I'm a retired NYS Auditor. The dental & vision were provided through the union, and don't continue into retirement (unless you pay).


----------



## svk

My coworker just did the 16' benefits enrollment and his premiums went up by 80%. Mine will be doing the same....


----------



## Deleted member 83629

unions are almost non existent here most if not all jobs are 7.25 per hr regular positions in a factory is only 13.50 per hr.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> The goal of Obama is to break capitalism so people will embrace socialism, (Bernie Sanders). You have got to be kidding me??? I like Carly, Marco & Ted. I hope one of them emerges at the top pick.



Booo! lol. Well I'm sticking with Bernie. He's had the same views for decades. He's not a freaking flip flopper like so many politicians. He wants campaign finance reform. Read a study about Congress. It showed the American public has absolutely no bearing on laws passed. It's just about who can finance their campaigns and keep them n office. Without campaign finance reform we'll always be a populace with very little voice. 



nomad_archer said:


> He is in the reserves. I don't ask about what happened over there. If he wants to talk about it I will listen but never will I ask.
> 
> The latest stats I saw we have lost far more service members to suicide than to combat/training. I'm not going political but you are right we have been at war for too long. Especially when people hardly talk about it. Its just another day in the neighborhood. We definitely need someone different and someone independent of the two parties to maybe change anything. But free stuff Bernie isn't the answer. He surely isn't my answer.



Yep, isn't that crazy. Suicide is a major issue. Read another study lol. Less than 1% of the American public served/is serving or has direct family that served. Less and less people are doing the fighting. Vets are feeling disconnected from the civilian populace. Many of them don't like to be thanked for their service because they feel like those words are hollow. 

It's funny, many countries have programs/initiatives that really work. Free health care for everyone, higher/better educational systems, etc. Why the hell doesn't America study these countries and borrow ideas!? Crap, this country is a melting pot of people from other countries. Why the hell are we so high strung we have to recreate the freaking wheel?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is Socialism at it's finest, and dividing the Nation again, part of his goal. Now the poor have health insurance, and the Middle class has sky high premiums and deductibles they can't meet. If the goal were to provide medical services, why in the world would you put the cost of an insurance company in the middle? Why not just create clinics??? *I believe he is a very smart, EVIL person who is ruining this Country very fast. I also believe most of his supporters don't really understand what is happening, and are not nearly as smart as they think they are*.  The massive debt, the massive costs of health care, welfare and other gov entitlements, the virtual extermination of Christians & Jews in the Mid East, along with massive transfers of Muslims to Europe & the US, the targeting of conservatives by the IRS and other agencies, paid protesters being bused in being reported as legitimate protests, etc, etc. And he gets away with it because the news media is generally in his corner.
> 
> After a while, if you keep believing it is all just by accident, you are the fool.


Hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## svk

Alright I need to put the moderator hat on and steer this back on track.....


----------



## svk

So i picked up about a cord and a quarter of Norway pine that I had split this spring and piled in full sun. Some of the pieces are bone dry and others don't feel like they have lost an ounce of water from when I split them. No relation between dryness and where they were in the stack though so it isn't like the top pieces dried out and the rest didn't. What gives?


----------



## MustangMike

jakewells said:


> unions are almost non existent here most if not all jobs are 7.25 per hr regular positions in a factory is only 13.50 per hr.



Also part of what Obama is creating. Over regulations have led to lower Middle Class income and a lack of job opportunity. They say unemployment is low, but it is a phony #, the labor participation rate is the lowest in 38 years! The economy sucks!

It is also ironic that regulations designed to prevent "too big to fail" are so complex that any company not too big too fail is driven out of business because they can not comply!

Sorry for venting, I'll move on.


----------



## USMC615

No deers to report on today fellas...saw four, and you couldn't have made 200 lbs btwn all four of 'em...another day I suppose.


----------



## svk

That's enough of that now Mike!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my dad also served in the us navy retired in 2005 he joined in early 1980. all my uncles and cousin served in all branches. 
i didn't pass the exams and found out i had a heart condition so there isn't a way i could have gotten in anyway.
my uncle suffered from the time he was discharged in 1946 till his death in 2011 he was in the big red one during ww2 he told his dealings in the battle of the bulge and the normandy 
landing. he went though hell i can't even imagine.


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad was in Battle of the Bulge and Battle of the Hedgerows. In the end, he was under Patton in the Tank Destroyers - Reconnaissance. Probably one of the most dangerous places to be.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

svk said:


> Alright I need to put the moderator hat on and steer this back on track.....


you mean they give you hat with the job dang! you are lucky most of time you only get a swift kick in the sack.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It is Socialism at it's finest, and dividing the Nation again, part of his goal. Now the poor have health insurance, and the Middle class has sky high premiums and deductibles they can't meet. If the goal were to provide medical services, why in the world would you put the cost of an insurance company in the middle? Why not just create clinics??? I believe he is a very smart, EVIL person who is ruining this Country very fast. I also believe most of his supporters don't really understand what is happening, and are not nearly as smart as they think they are. The massive debt, the massive costs of health care, welfare and other gov entitlements, the virtual extermination of Christians & Jews in the Mid East, along with massive transfers of Muslims to Europe & the US, the targeting of conservatives by the IRS and other agencies, paid protesters being bused in being reported as legitimate protests, etc, etc. And he gets away with it because the news media is generally in his corner.
> 
> After a while, if you keep believing it is all just by accident, you are the fool.





MustangMike said:


> Also part of what Obama is creating. Over regulations have led to lower Middle Class income and a lack of job opportunity. They say unemployment is low, but it is a phony #, the labor participation rate is the lowest in 38 years! The economy sucks!
> 
> It is also ironic that regulations designed to prevent "too big to fail" are so complex that any company not too big too fail is driven out of business because they can not comply!
> 
> Sorry for venting, I'll move on.



The middle class has been eroding for a long time! I agree about the unemployment rate, it is a bogus number. Many people have given up seeking employment. Someone could also have lost their full-time job and be forced to work multiple part-time jobs. 

The regulations set in place to prevent too big to fail are already starting to erode. Those regulations were already in place before the housing bubble crisis but it was eroded due to crony capitalism. 

Democratic socialism doesn't sound too bad to me: http://www.dsausa.org/what_is_democratic_socialism

No matter who is elected, they will favor the voice of the people/organizations with the biggest pockets. Bernie has no Super PACs donating to his campaign. I'm not saying he is the answer but he's the best option so far. 

The defense rests.


----------



## svk

jakewells said:


> you mean they give you hat with the job dang! you are lucky most of time you only get a swift kick in the sack.


LOL. Well at least at this point I have been at it long enough that the perennial troublemakers on the site have given up attacking me and the other "noob" mods when we show up to break up a fight.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> The middle class has been eroding for a long time! I agree about the unemployment rate, it is a bogus number. Many people have given up seeking employment. Someone could also have lost their full-time job and be forced to work multiple part-time jobs.
> 
> The regulations set in place to prevent too big to fail are already starting to erode. Those regulations were already in place before the housing bubble crisis but it was eroded due to crony capitalism.
> 
> Democratic socialism doesn't sound too bad to me: http://www.dsausa.org/what_is_democratic_socialism
> 
> No matter who is elected, they will favor the voice of the people/organizations with the biggest pockets. Bernie has no Super PACs donating to his campaign. I'm not saying he is the answer but he's the best option so far.
> 
> The defense rests.


Enough with it!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

meh i dont fight anymore shooting people is easier


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL. Well at least at this point I have been at it long enough that the perennial troublemakers on the site have given up attacking me and the other "noob" mods when we show up to break up a fight.



I think you were in training to be a mod for a while. I remember you running off steved I think from PA. He used to have his Silverado truck for his avatar.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I think you were in training to be a mod for a while. I remember you running off steved I think from PA. He used to have his Silverado truck for his avatar.


LOL not really. I didn't even remember who steved was until I looked him up.

After a bunch of mods "retired" I was nominated to be a mod. I won't say names but the guy who nominated me is supposedly really old and may have had long hair.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Enough with it!



Man, you're no fun. We were just having a friendly firewood scrounger debate. I know how to follow orders though so I'm done. 

Just did a rough measurement of my seasoned firewood stack. Very disappointing. I'm only around 3 1/2 cords. Damn it I suck! Need to stop reading so often and instead C/S/S more.


----------



## svk

Well we haven't seen any full van pics in a week or two so get back to work!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> LOL not really. I didn't even remember who steved was until I looked him up.
> 
> After a bunch of mods "retired" I was nominated to be a mod. I won't say names but the guy who nominated me is supposedly really old and may have had long hair.



I think it was when you became a little testy about firewood trailers lol. Or perhaps something else. Didn't think that would run someone off. 



svk said:


> Well we haven't seen any full van pics in a week or two so get back to work!



I know! It rained all day yesterday so I worked on my chimney. Ground is really soggy today so it would be too much for my handicapped wheel barrow. Tomorrow it's on like Donkey Kong though.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

svk said:


> Well we haven't seen any full van pics in a week or two so get back to work!


does this van say free candy on the side.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I think it was when you became a little testy about firewood trailers lol. Or perhaps something else. Didn't think that would run someone off.



Just looked it up. Back in January (months before I became a mod) he and I (and several others on each side of the issue) were in a discussion about "oiling" car frames to prevent rust. I don't see anywhere where anyone was run off.


----------



## svk

jakewells said:


> does this van say free candy on the side.


?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

we had a local thing years ago he painted free candy on his van to attract kids to pick up and kid nap horrible it was but he was shutdown in two days by the local police and thrown in jail.


----------



## Ambull01

jakewells said:


> does this van say free candy on the side.



It puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Just looked it up. Back in January (months before I became a mod) he and I (and several others on each side of the issue) were in a discussion about "oiling" car frames to prevent rust. I don't see anywhere where anyone was run off.



Oh that's right! Then someone said something about using oil and having it get on the roads. Then I thought he got a bit upset and I've never seen him post again.


----------



## svk

jakewells said:


> we had a local thing years ago he painted free candy on his van to attract kids to pick up and kid nap horrible it was but he was shutdown in two days by the local police and thrown in jail.


WTF!

A few miles where we used to live they had someone with a plain white panel van (no windows) playing ice cream truck music and a lady tried to grab a kid. It went viral through social media and shut down the gig pretty quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

steve meantioned he was riff raff according to other members i always thought otherwise he was a nice guy.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Oh that's right! Then someone said something about using oil and having it get on the roads. Then I thought he got a bit upset and I've never seen him post again.


Yes that's the one. Certainly spraying your undercarriage with used oil will protect it but every time it rains or snows you are polluting.


----------



## Ambull01

steved said:


> Since this was obviously directed at me...I'm out. Experience is always second seat...





svk said:


> Just looked it up. Back in January (months before I became a mod) he and I (and several others on each side of the issue) were in a discussion about "oiling" car frames to prevent rust. I don't see anywhere where anyone was run off.



That's where you ran him off lol. He did know a lot about trailers though.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> That's where you ran him off lol. He did know a lot about trailers though.


I re-read that a few minutes ago. You can't just quote that without the back story. I assume you saw my posts before and after.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

should of used ziebart and saved himself the trouble. glad i own a ford with galvanized body parts my old chevys rusted to nothing the worst models to rust are the 73-87 models


----------



## svk

jakewells said:


> steve meantioned he was riff raff according to other members i always thought otherwise he was a nice guy.


Seemed like a fine guy to me, I didn't agree with him in one discussion but that doesn't change my opinion of someone.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I re-read that a few minutes ago. You can't just quote that without the back story. I assume you saw my posts before and after.



Yep I did. Sorry, thought it would quote everything but it didn't work. Anyway, not sure why I brought up old news. I'm off to continue fixing my crawlspace and basement!


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Man, you're no fun. We were just having a friendly firewood scrounger debate. I know how to follow orders though so I'm done.
> 
> Just did a rough measurement of my seasoned firewood stack. Very disappointing. I'm only around 3 1/2 cords. Damn it I suck! Need to stop reading so often and instead C/S/S more.



Sounds like you have been reading too much. Get back to work. You made me go look at what I have.
6 rows - 40" wide 25' long and 5'6" - 6' tall. With a little figuring and rounding down I have about 21 cords c/s/s. Last year I used 2 1/2 rows of wood or roughly 8.75 cords of wood not counting the pine I used to start the year off. So probably closer to 9 cords last year.


----------



## svk

The longer you guys hang out here, you will find that users come and go. Sometimes there may be a watershed event (in the user's mind) that causes them to walk away but in reality they had one foot out the door already. That being said, the site did kind of go through the dark ages a few years ago and some good people are no longer here because of it. But I would say we have a pretty good group in this forum/thread anyhow now.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

shame about brushape it was quite entertaining when he would stir the pot.


----------



## svk

jakewells said:


> shame about brushape it was quite entertaining when he would stir the pot.


He had some dandy user names....hwanstablomie was the best. He was a smart and funny guy but when he went off the deep end it was A LOT of work for the mods. You guys didn't see the bad stuff he did as it was deleted almost immediately.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> The longer you guys hang out here, you will find that users come and go. Sometimes there may be a watershed event (in the user's mind) that causes them to walk away but in reality they had one foot out the door already. That being said, the site did kind of go through the dark ages a few years ago and some good people are no longer here because of it. But I would say we have a pretty good group in this forum/thread anyhow now.



That linkbucks hack job was a bad bad stretch.... The worst part was there isnt any other forum quite like this one where you mods give us enough leeway and rope to hang ourselves but not enough to be truly disruptive.


----------



## audible fart

svk said:


> That being said, the site did kind of go through the dark ages a few years ago and some good people are no longer here because of it.



+1. I stayed away for years. And i'm not even a good person.


----------



## USMC615

...Sheriff Brushape, with that avatar...some of the funniest chit I've ever read on site. The ol classic line being...'What seems to be the problem in here?' Cheap entertainment but certainly worth the laughs.


----------



## USMC615

What's up with the alerts to threads fellas??? Seem to be non-existent now...go figure. I'll log out, log back in...nothing.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Sounds like you have been reading too much. Get back to work. You made me go look at what I have.
> 6 rows - 40" wide 25' long and 5'6" - 6' tall. With a little figuring and rounding down I have about 21 cords c/s/s. Last year I used 2 1/2 rows of wood or roughly 8.75 cords of wood not counting the pine I used to start the year off. So probably closer to 9 cords last year.


you need some T-posts at the ends of them thar stacks. look at all that wasted space on the ends of them stacks. nice lookin piles otherwise.


----------



## crazywolf

USMC615 said:


> What's up with the alerts to threads fellas??? Seem to be non-existent now...go figure. I'll log out, log back in...nothing.



The alerts seem to be overly configurable. LOL I had to tone them back as a lurker I would have thousands.


----------



## blades

A row is never finished until you run out of property to put it on, then it's time to build a deck over the top and start again.


----------



## USMC615

blades said:


> A row is never finished until you run out of property to put it on, then it's time to build a deck over the top and start again.


Good one...blades. Ain't that the damn truth.


----------



## crazywolf

blades said:


> A row is never finished until you run out of property to put it on, then it's time to build a deck over the top and start again.



I've seen some warehouse style racks at auction......hmmmmm


----------



## farmer steve

blades said:


> A row is never finished until you run out of property to put it on, then it's time to build a deck over the top and start again.


so how many cords can i put on 20 acres? put you thinkin caps on boys. see who gets the right answer.
edit: i talking your standard 4x8 foot stack.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> you need some T-posts at the ends of them thar stacks. look at all that wasted space on the ends of them stacks. nice lookin piles otherwise.


Space isn't at a premium yet. I will just make another stack. A t post might be nice on the back side of the stack


----------



## USMC615

farmer steve said:


> so how many cords can i put on 20 acres? put you thinkin caps on boys. see who gets the right answer.
> edit: i talking your standard 4x8 foot stack.


...the math on this one might take a Bud Light or twenty to figure, lol.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Sounds like you have been reading too much. Get back to work. You made me go look at what I have.
> 6 rows - 40" wide 25' long and 5'6" - 6' tall. With a little figuring and rounding down I have about 21 cords c/s/s. Last year I used 2 1/2 rows of wood or roughly 8.75 cords of wood not counting the pine I used to start the year off. So probably closer to 9 cords last year.



I wouldn't be able to keep up with that kind of wood burning. 



farmer steve said:


> so how many cords can i put on 20 acres? put you thinkin caps on boys. see who gets the right answer.
> edit: i talking your standard 4x8 foot stack.



I tried to figure it out but my answer can't possibly be right lol. 

Just found out I have Osage Orange in my back yard! Wondered how these weird shaped fruit kept landing in my yard.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> so how many cords can i put on 20 acres? . . . i talking your standard 4x8 foot stack.


1 acre = 43,560 square feet. 4 x 8 = 32 square feet.

So . . . . assuming that the ground is flat, without obstructions, and no space is left between stacks, you could place 43,560/32 = 1,361.25 stacks on 1 acre, or 27,225 stacks on 20 acres.

As a practical matter, you would need to leave aisles between rows of stacks, and probably stack them higher than 4 feet. So some of those would balance each other out. Either way, it would look like Mount St Helens from the air . . .

Philbert

_BTW - it would take the same number of standard sheets of plywood to cover those areas, if you were so inclined._


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> 1 acre = 43,560 square feet. 4 x 8 = 32 square feet.
> 
> So . . . . assuming that the ground is flat, without obstructions, and no space is left between stacks, you could place 43,560/32 = 136.125 stacks on 1 acre, or 27,225 stacks on 20 acres.
> 
> As a practical matter, you would need to leave aisles between rows of stacks, and probably stack them higher than 4 feet. So some of those would balance each other out. Either way, it would look like Mount St Helens from the air . . .
> 
> Philbert



Philbert! Every time I see your name I think of "What's Eating Gilbert Grape." Fantastic movie. 

That's what I came up with. Had to use the web to figure out square footage of an acre though so I cheated.


----------



## USMC615

Philbert said:


> 1 acre = 43,560 square feet. 4 x 8 = 32 square feet.
> 
> So . . . . assuming that the ground is flat, without obstructions, and no space is left between stacks, you could place 43,560/32 = 136.125 stacks on 1 acre, or 27,225 stacks on 20 acres.
> 
> As a practical matter, you would need to leave aisles between rows of stacks, and probably stack them higher than 4 feet. So some of those would balance each other out. Either way, it would look like Mount St Helens from the air . . .
> 
> Philbert


Damn...I'm drinking a Bud Light on that one, cranking the firepit up. Lol. Good on the calculations...I didn't have enough rocks and sticks to do it no how...and I lost my abacus, lol.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Had to use the web to figure out square footage of an acre though so I cheated.



I was a land surveyor in a previous life . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> I was a land surveyor in a previous life . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Sounds like a cool job. Philbert the man of many talents and electric chainsaws.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> 1 acre = 43,560 square feet. 4 x 8 = 32 square feet.
> 
> So . . . . assuming that the ground is flat, without obstructions, and no space is left between stacks, you could place 43,560/32 = 1,361.25 stacks on 1 acre, or 27,225 stacks on 20 acres.
> 
> As a practical matter, you would need to leave aisles between rows of stacks, and probably stack them higher than 4 feet. So some of those would balance each other out. Either way, it would look like Mount St Helens from the air . . .
> 
> Philbert
> 
> _BTW - it would take the same number of standard sheets of plywood to cover those areas, if you were so inclined._


and the winner is.  and the prize is you can come and help me stack all that wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Cool enough to be burnin the scrounge now. Small fires at night. Now snowmobiles are what's on my mind. Getting ready to fire up my sons first sled... Going through carb, new boot, drain old funky gas... Tis the season.


----------



## USMC615

farmer steve said:


> and the winner is.  and the prize is you can come and help me stack all that wood.


Lol...I bet he'd pull his calculations back if that's the grand prize.


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615 said:


> Lol...I bet he'd pull his calculations back if that's the grand prize.


 i know i ain't stacking that much. winds have died down so it should be a good morning to be in the treestand tomorrow.


----------



## USMC615

farmer steve said:


> i know i ain't stacking that much. winds have died down so it should be a good morning to be in the treestand tomorrow.


I heard that. I've gotta reframe/rebuild a set of privacy fence double gates for my sister tomorrow...helluva way to cap your week off, off. If I can get it done my noon...my rearend is heading to the woods.


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615 said:


> I heard that. I've gotta reframe/rebuild a set of privacy fence double gates for my sister tomorrow...helluva way to cap your week off, off. If I can get it done my noon...my rearend is heading to the woods.


i'd schedule that for the afternoon. tell your sister it's gonna be to cold in the morning to build a gate.


----------



## dancan

I called the fella that ran the ad for clearing the 4 acres , there's not enough good timber to get any of the commercial cutters to go for a timber sale there for he'd have to pay them but they don't want to go because it's to small of an area , the local tree service guys don't really do that type of work , they want to charge X per hour per man hour and don't want the wood , he had a small landscape bunch of guys say they'd take it but after 2 weeks and a mini excavator he saw very little progress .
The deal is cut all the big stuff , haul it out , leave the junk and the wood is mine plus there is another 2 acres up for the same deal .
He doesn't want someone with a 1/2 ton and a chainsaw .
I told him I still own a van LOL
I think I'll look at that this weekend


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> I called the fella that ran the ad for clearing the 4 acres , there's not enough good timber to get any of the commercial cutters to go for a timber sale there for he'd have to pay them but they don't want to go because it's to small of an area , the local tree service guys don't really do that type of work , they want to charge X per hour per man hour and don't want the wood , he had a small landscape bunch of guys say they'd take it but after 2 weeks and a mini excavator he saw very little progress .
> The deal is cut all the big stuff , haul it out , leave the junk and the wood is mine plus there is another 2 acres up for the same deal .
> He doesn't want someone with a 1/2 ton and a chainsaw .
> I told him I still own a van LOL
> I think I'll look at that this weekend


...told him ya gotta van...he obviously ain't no subscriber to AS...lol. He has zero idea the damage you can do...LMAO.


----------



## dancan

He found that landscapers didn't do much damage LOL


----------



## SteveSS

USMC615 said:


> What's up with the alerts to threads fellas??? Seem to be non-existent now...go figure. I'll log out, log back in...nothing.


Same here. I'm four pages behind and didn't get a single alert.


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> He found that landscapers didn't do much damage LOL


...LOL.


----------



## JustJeff

Woohoo! Got my sons sled started! New carb boot and cleaned the gungy carb twice (cause we missed a teeny piece in the pilot jet and it wouldn't idle) fresh fuel mixed just in case. Fired right up and idles nice. To H-E double hockey sticks with El Niño, bring on the polar vortex! 
He bought the sled with money he made selling firewood he scrounged with me. Just so you know we're on topic. Lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i know i ain't stacking that much. winds have died down so it should be a good morning to be in the treestand tomorrow.



That's where I will be tomorrow morning.... abet a little late since I have daycare drop off duty at 7am. But I should be all setup by 8am better late than never. I am heading to a new spot i have never tried before.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm not the kind that can't admit when wrong, after reading Ambull's posts it does make sense that I might have been a bit off on my prior statement. With that said fellas, I'll move on. I'm NOT gonna get into the politics debate, just know I'm way over on the right. And this weekend I'll be heading to my friends house to haul three to four truck and dump trailer loads of hard maple. Uncle Mike, did you get ahold of my pops? He has the drum you need, BE CAREFULL it used to have flammable liquids in it.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> Woohoo! Got my sons sled started! New carb boot and cleaned the gungy carb twice (cause we missed a teeny piece in the pilot jet and it wouldn't idle) fresh fuel mixed just in case. Fired right up and idles nice. To H-E double hockey sticks with El Niño, bring on the polar vortex!
> He bought the sled with money he made selling firewood he scrounged with me. Just so you know we're on topic. Lol.



Always wanted to ride a snowmobile. Does it ever get boring? I heard jet skis jet stale after a while. I'll have to make a trip up to Canada/the north soon and do a snowmobile ride. A dogsled ride sounds like good times too. 



MechanicMatt said:


> I'm not the kind that can't admit when wrong, after reading Ambull's posts it does make sense that I might have been a bit off on my prior statement. With that said fellas, I'll move on. I'm NOT gonna get into the politics debate, just know I'm way over on the right. And this weekend I'll be heading to my friends house to haul three to four truck and dump trailer loads of hard maple. Uncle Mike, did you get ahold of my pops? He has the drum you need, BE CAREFULL it used to have flammable liquids in it.



Dump trailer! Damn, I'm the most ghetto scrounger here. Van, broken wheel barrow, and only two chainsaws. I need to find a beginner league scrounging forum.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Woohoo! Got my sons sled started! New carb boot and cleaned the gungy carb twice (cause we missed a teeny piece in the pilot jet and it wouldn't idle) fresh fuel mixed just in case. Fired right up and idles nice. To H-E double hockey sticks with El Niño, bring on the polar vortex!
> He bought the sled with money he made selling firewood he scrounged with me. Just so you know we're on topic. Lol.


Reminds me I have an Indy trail in need of a crank seal and new piston. Ugh


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Always wanted to ride a snowmobile. Does it ever get boring? I heard jet skis jet stale after a while. I'll have to make a trip up to Canada/the north soon and do a snowmobile ride. A dogsled ride sounds like good times too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dump trailer! Damn, I'm the most ghetto scrounger here. Van, broken wheel barrow, and only two chainsaws. I need to find a beginner league scrounging forum.


Snowmobiling is a lot of fun. Dog sledding might be even more fun. I'd have sled dogs but you need to feed them 12 months for 3 months of transportation.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Snowmobiling is a lot of fun. Dog sledding might be even more fun. I'd have sled dogs but you need to feed them 12 months for 3 months of transportation.



If there were wolves running around like your place I would have packs of dogs.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm not the kind that can't admit when wrong, after reading Ambull's posts it does make sense that I might have been a bit off on my prior statement. With that said fellas, I'll move on. I'm NOT gonna get into the politics debate, just know I'm way over on the right. And this weekend I'll be heading to my friends house to haul three to four truck and dump trailer loads of hard maple. Uncle Mike, did you get ahold of my pops? He has the drum you need, BE CAREFULL it used to have flammable liquids in it.



What the heck do you mean "used to have", that drum is not empty! What the heck is in it and what should I do with it??? Other than that, thanks for the nice drum!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> If there were wolves running around like your place I would have packs of dogs.


Dogs attract wolves.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Always wanted to ride a snowmobile. Does it ever get boring? I heard jet skis jet stale after a while. I'll have to make a trip up to Canada/the north soon and do a snowmobile ride. A dogsled ride sounds like good times too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dump trailer! Damn, I'm the most ghetto scrounger here. Van, broken wheel barrow, and only two chainsaws. I need to find a beginner league scrounging forum.


Jetski does get boring. What I love about sledding is actually going somewhere, seeing the scenery and being outside. Not much that's fun to do in the winter, kinda takes the sting out of it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

It used to have brake kleen in it. Dump the little bit that might be left in a old clothes detergent jug and have a auto place recycle it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> That's where I will be tomorrow morning.... abet a little late since I have daycare drop off duty at 7am. But I should be all setup by 8am better late than never. I am heading to a new spot i have never tried before.


good luck. don't forget the grunt tube and if you do you can always download an app. on your phone.


----------



## nomad_archer

Grunt tube and doe bleat two items that are always in my backpack. I have stopped and turned many deer with a grunt.


----------



## farmer steve

when we finally meet i'll tell you about winning the deer calling contest at the sports show in harrisburg. funny story.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wonderful day to be alive gentlemen!

Perfect day in my neck of the woods. Scrounge on!


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> I called the fella that ran the ad for clearing the 4 acres , there's not enough good timber to get any of the commercial cutters to go for a timber sale there for he'd have to pay them but they don't want to go because it's to small of an area , the local tree service guys don't really do that type of work , they want to charge X per hour per man hour and don't want the wood , he had a small landscape bunch of guys say they'd take it but after 2 weeks and a mini excavator he saw very little progress .
> The deal is cut all the big stuff , haul it out , leave the junk and the wood is mine plus there is another 2 acres up for the same deal .
> He doesn't want someone with a 1/2 ton and a chainsaw .
> I told him I still own a van LOL
> I think I'll look at that this weekend


Sounds similar to an ad I found on Craigslist recently but the one I found had 12 acres they wanted cleared and the person didn't want any of the wood. I finally got ahold of him and he said it was a mistake posting the ad like thst because his phone didn't stop ringing lol. I told him I didn't have the necessary equipment to move the material but could cut for him by the hour if he wanted... Those are good gigs, I spent several weekends cutting for a guy that pulled the logs with his tractor all I did was drop trees. I estimate that I cut 8-10 cords of firewood logs and another 7-8 cord of saw logs. I going to see if I can get some more work like that in the future.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> Jetski does get boring. What I love about sledding is actually going somewhere, seeing the scenery and being outside. Not much that's fun to do in the winter, kinda takes the sting out of it.



Just can't see how flying over snow could get boring. What kind of sled are you talking about? 



nomad_archer said:


> Wonderful day to be alive gentlemen!
> 
> Perfect day in my neck of the woods. Scrounge on!



Nice purple bow. You a Ravens fan?


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Just can't see how flying over snow could get boring. What kind of sled are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purple bow. You a Ravens fan?


Bow is red and black. I love the bow. 

I'm a steelers fan. Grew up in Pittsburgh black and gold all the way. I can't stand the ravens.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull when shopping for hunting gear check out the fieldsupply website. They have pretty good deals compared to regular stores. If you can find stuff with wind stop get it. I'm trying out a jacket with wind stop and it has been excellent.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull when shopping for hunting gear check out the fieldsupply website. They have pretty good deals compared to regular stores. If you can find stuff with wind stop get it. I'm trying out a jacket with wind stop and it has been excellent.



I'll check it out. Can't decide if I want a bow or a crossbow. I wish the freaking military issued gear that actually works. I don't really have anything that will keep me warm during the winter if I'm stationary.


----------



## svk

Crossbow if it's legal. In MN you need to be disabled or over 60 to use one. So I guess I'm an accident or 24 years away from being able to do so.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Crossbow if it's legal. In MN you need to be disabled or over 60 to use one. So I guess I'm an accident or 24 years away from being able to do so.



Yep it's legal. Always thought it was the way you describe. Guess more and more states are including crossbow too now.


----------



## USMC615

Done with reframing, hanging the double gates. Tryin to decide to hit the woods or thaw something for the grill, drink a cold one. 75 degs here right now...think I'm gonna do the flip flop, shorts/tank top, thaw chicken, drink a cold one, theory. Hold off and hunt tomorrow morning...tonight's supposed to be in the 40's...beats the hell outta gettin toted out of the woods by a million 'squitos.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Yep it's legal. Always thought it was the way you describe. Guess more and more states are including crossbow too now.



The crossbow is also legal in PA if you want to wander across the border. Crossbows are easier if you dont have the time to learn to shoot a bow. But a bow is easier to tote in the woods. What ever you get, get a range finder. Knowing you yardage is the biggest thing in archery. Either way they both require some level of practice.

I am going to take my daughter on another scouting mission tomorrow morning. She loves looking for deer. Heck she wanted to be in the treestand with me today instead of school. I sure hope that desire is still there in ohhhh 10 years when she can hunt with me.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> The crossbow is also legal in PA if you want to wander across the border. Crossbows are easier if you dont have the time to learn to shoot a bow. But a bow is easier to tote in the woods. What ever you get, get a range finder. Knowing you yardage is the biggest thing in archery. Either way they both require some level of practice.
> 
> I am going to take my daughter on another scouting mission tomorrow morning. She loves looking for deer. Heck she wanted to be in the treestand with me today instead of school. I sure hope that desire is still there in ohhhh 10 years when she can hunt with me.



I had a compound bow for a few years. Sold it last year. Only shot less than 50 arrows through it but I was a decent shot I think. Pretty simple. 

For the range finder, I figure I could use distance indicators. I'll find a tree or other visual mark and measure the distance to it from my hunting location. Then I'll use that spot as my range finder.


----------



## MustangMike

Isn't that pic missing a Deer???


----------



## USMC615

Ambull01 said:


> I had a compound bow for a few years. Sold it last year. Only shot less than 50 arrows through it but I was a decent shot I think. Pretty simple.
> 
> For the range finder, I figure I could use distance indicators. I'll find a tree or other visual mark and measure the distance to it from my hunting location. Then I'll use that spot as my range finder.


Exactly, when it comes to range...nothing wrong with NA's advice, but as long as you're dead nuts with your 20,30,40 yard sight pins...even a 50 possibly. I shoot a Browning Illusion II and a Browning Mirage SX...both solo-cam, older bows now, with heavy duty limbs on them. I chrono 320-330 fps with both. I've shot deer out to 50 yards, but it's a big time gamble...luck is all it is....might as well crank back a catapult or mortar and give it a whirl, lol.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Bow is red and black. I love the bow.
> I'm a steelers fan. Grew up in Pittsburgh black and gold all the way. I can't stand the ravens.


My buddy has a bow that the body looks alot like that one just camo. Sexy LOL



Ambull01 said:


> I'll check it out. Can't decide if I want a bow or a crossbow. I wish the freaking military issued gear that actually works. I don't really have anything that will keep me warm during the winter if I'm stationary.


I swear by my Walmart under armor rip off's they work great and didn't cost my first born. Also black friday sales are a great way to pickup under layers.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I don't really have anything that will keep me warm during the winter if I'm stationary.


What size clothing do you wear?

With the exception of thermal underwear and a hoodie, I'm 100% traditional fabrics IOW wool. Layer it on and strip or add more as needed.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

@Ambull01 , pm me your address. I think this might be enough to see if the concept works.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Exactly, when it comes to range...nothing wrong with NA's advice, but as long as you're dead nuts with your 20,30,40 yard sight pins...even a 50 possibly. I shoot a Browning Illusion II and a Browning Mirage SX...both solo-cam, older bows now, with heavy duty limbs on them. I chrono 320-330 fps with both. I've shot deer out to 50 yards, but it's a big time gamble...luck is all it is....might as well crank back a catapult or mortar and give it a whirl, lol.



Boy am I out of it, decades behind on archery tech. I wouldn't even know what is who on these new bows... Best shot I made when I was a kid shooting competition then once a year exhibition at the fair was an 80 yard elk silhouette heartshot, using a bear alaskan 40 lber, instinctive shooting. That was on a field course..the adults with the fancier gear hated my guts..hahahaha!


----------



## wudpirat

Hey King:
I think you're suppost to pick them green beans before they dry.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> What size clothing do you wear?
> 
> With the exception of thermal underwear and a hoodie, I'm 100% traditional fabrics IOW* WOOL*. Layer it on and strip or add more as needed.


 see my avatar.


----------



## crazywolf

farmer steve said:


> see my avatar.



I love my wool socks they are the BEST.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Bow is red and black. I love the bow.
> 
> I'm a steelers fan. Grew up in Pittsburgh black and gold all the way. I can't stand the ravens.


Is that a quiver holder or cell phone holder near the top of your frame? Looks like a backwards C.

My wife is from Pittsburgh btw.


----------



## USMC615

wudpirat said:


> Hey King:
> I think you're suppost to pick them green beans before they dry.


...look like Mimosa seed pods. Aggravatingest damn tree ya ever seen.


----------



## SteveSS

Been getting a little work done during my week off. I lost a day to rain, and another day to a plumbing fiasco, so not too bad considering. Black Walnut on the left that I cut and split late last year, and Black Oak on the right that I cut this week, dead standing and dry as a bone. I have two more Black Oak c/s/s that are still back in the woods. They were too wet to burn right now, so I just left them for later. I've been wearing the Fiskars out this week and my right shoulder is letting me know about it.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Is that a quiver holder or cell phone holder near the top of your frame? Looks like a backwards C.
> 
> My wife is from Pittsburgh btw.


Quiver holder. It's a mathews quiver......on a Hoyt.

I can tell now based on your choice of wife you are good people.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> see my avatar.


Wool socks and liner socks for me. As if I don't have enough base layers, in the future I want to try more wool.


----------



## MustangMike

No longer wear the Woolrich coat, but my socks are still Merino wool. Went out for the first time this morning, but did not see anything. Been several nice dead bucks along the roads, frustrating to see.

Split a little Cherry & some Red Maple in the afternoon. Got about 80% of it done before I broke for dinner, and no, my shoulder does not hurt ... go hydro!

Also stopped by the saw store and got a lead on some Black Walnut I can take, the owner just wants to get rid of it, the trees have been topped. And I may be working a deal on some saws (not that I need them), but there is an unclaimed 440 and and unclaimed 460, and I could not resist trying to work a deal. We will see, I don't even know the condition, just that they are both unclaimed for a loooonnnngggg time! Always got to keep your eyes open.


----------



## dancan

Pioneerguy600 went and had a look at the woodlot , polly about 4 to 5 cord of maple and a dozen sawlogs .
Gonna have to wait for freeze up because it's in a swamp 
The lot owner failed to mention the part about the swamp LOL


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> Wool socks and liner socks for me. As if I don't have enough base layers, in the future I want to try more wool.


Normally when I get down out of the stand, it's because of cold feet. I hate being cold.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> What size clothing do you wear?
> 
> With the exception of thermal underwear and a hoodie, I'm 100% traditional fabrics IOW wool. Layer it on and strip or add more as needed.



What size? Medium. I have warm civilian clothing, just meant my military issue. We have to wear issued clothing and it is totally inadequate. 



kingOFgEEEks said:


> View attachment 457230
> @Ambull01 , pm me your address. I think this might be enough to see if the concept works.



Yes! Thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

My bow is an Elite, if you are familiar with them. I believe the guy that started the company was formerly with Hoyt.

I like it a lot, but I think the deer are afraid of it.


----------



## SteveSS

<-----Hoyt shooter. I feel like I'm ready for an upgrade since my bow is 8 years old, but it still shoots straight and fast as long as I do my part, so....I don't know. New bows cost more than the top of the line rifles any more.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> I have warm civilian clothing, just meant my military issue. We have to wear issued clothing and it is totally inadequate.


Funny. All these years we have been buying military surplus clothing for camping, etc!

Philbert

(_bunny boots, OD wool socks, surplus wool pants, arctic parkas, trigger mittens, . . . ._)


----------



## mainewoods

He showed up last winter at the "banquet", showing off the forehead "lump" of what was to come. He has a distinctive scar on his back ( probably from a fight), and showed up about a week ago in the upper wood lot while I was cutting next years wood. That "lump" has turned into 16 points with very long brow tines. He has been feeding on the beech nuts from the trees I have been dropping. Maybe it's time for him to "pay me back" for taking care of him all winter!! It is a form of scrounging.


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> Normally when I get down out of the stand, it's because of cold feet. I hate being cold.


Same here. Those adhesive one time use toe warmers with good boots have helped keep me in the stand hours longer than I would have otherwise made it.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> My bow is an Elite, if you are familiar with them. I believe the guy that started the company was formerly with Hoyt.
> 
> I like it a lot, but I think the deer are afraid of it.



The guy formerly started bowtech. Which are also good bows. What do I know I stopped keeping up with the latest and greatest in the bow world 2-3 years ago.


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> <-----Hoyt shooter. I feel like I'm ready for an upgrade since my bow is 8 years old, but it still shoots straight and fast as long as I do my part, so....I don't know. New bows cost more than the top of the line rifles any more.


It's a shame because a used top end rifle holds its value but a used bow is worse than a used and abused car.


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> It's a shame because a used top end rifle holds its value but a used bow is worse that a used and abused car.


True story.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Very true I have a old xi in my basement next to my pse. Both are older, but if I hit a deer with the arrow the deer won't know how old my bow is. My best friend gets a new bow every three years, I just hold out for his free "hand me downs" he lives to bow hunt.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Just can't see how flying over snow could get boring. What kind of sled are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purple bow. You a Ravens fan?


Old 90's skidoo safari. Not very fast but not a lot invested either.


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Funny. All these years we have been buying military surplus clothing for camping, etc!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> (_bunny boots, OD wool socks, surplus wool pants, arctic parkas, trigger mittens, . . . ._)



Well I wish I could use stuff like that. We have to wear our standard issue clothing. If we were in cold weather training or something they though warranted items like that we would be able to wear it. We have some winter gloves that keep your hands cold for approximately 30 minutes, winter boots that I don't think is a big improvement over my summer boots I bought from the PX, a Gore-Tex jacket I would label as a mild cold weather/rain jacket, and a green fleece jacket that's really only fit for light duty work. If I could buy and wear/use anything I wanted from a military surplus I would be happier than a pig in ****!


----------



## dancan

Well , even though I miss my van this Ef 2fiddy lets me do a few more things , I got offered a helping hand to get some sawlogs loaded on my deck trailer so I jumped at the opportunity .







When we finished the load I got offered a few more spruce that were already cut so of course I didn't turn down the offer LOL






I hate them 4' ditches but I cut them up and made a pile on the shoulder .






When I got home with the small load I got set up to split and put the spruce away in the spruce stacks my oldest daughter (who hasn't been home in three years but she's here this week  ) wanted to know what the tire was for so I showed her .






She said she wanted to try so I grabbed a clear round , showed her the Cole's notes and let her at it on the clear one LOL
After many strikes I split it and quartered one to show her so she tried again LOL
Finally she popped off a small split and then got it quartered .










She found it tougher than it looks 

Halloween's here , I'm ready .






I'll dare them Trick or Treaters to pull my finger or maybe I'll bite it off in front of them LOL

Scrounge on gentlemen LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the last of my firewood money on a trailer for my boat. Needs to be a bit longer but I know a good welder. Lol. 
Be the fish nazi next year!


----------



## dancan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 457505
> Spent the last of my firewood money on a trailer for my boat. Needs to be a bit longer but I know a good welder. Lol.
> Be the fish nazi next year!



Just buy a new piece of square tubing , it should all bolt together , no welding required , just a bit of drilling


----------



## JustJeff

Oh I'll weld it. And I'll bend up some sturdy fenders that I can stand on. And fab up some brackets for guide boards.


----------



## stihly dan

Grabbed another 2 loads today. 2 20 inch red oaks. Back right up to the tree and load. Good stumps too. Now if the hands and forearms can just stop cramping up, that crap hurts.
Have to half them with the fishers before loading.


----------



## dancan

Oak , oak , oak , that's all I hear from you guys ...,
Wanna trade for a nice load of spruce ?


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Oak , oak , oak , that's all I hear from you guys ...,
> Wanna trade for a nice load of spruce ?



You don't have any hard maple or birch around there?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Oak , oak , oak , that's all I hear from you guys ...,
> Wanna trade for a nice load of spruce ?


i'll take a load of spruce for some oak. and as we all know........


----------



## dancan

Yup, I can get oak , polly 25 miles from here , none of it is in my scrounging zone


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Halloween everyone!!!

Built a new (with old hardware) Sotz 55 gal drum woodstove for the new cabin. Almost felt like I was cheatin! The first time I built one I had to cut it by hand with a hack saw, now I used the reciprocating saw ... much much faster!

And no hand sanding the paint off, my Step Son got me one of those things that cuts the molding flush to the wall, and it sands also. I'm looking at the damn thing saying "how the H*** do I get the sand paper on the attachment"??? Then I realized, sticks like velcro!!! Man, I was likin it!

Did the door first, then aligned the legs with the door, then stood it up and did the flu collar. Yea, I've done this before, and learned that judgement is sometimes better than measuring. When you try and do it all at once, it never comes out right!

Hopefully, this will keep our cabin warm for many years (the first one I built lasted over 25 years, and would have lasted longer if I didn't leave it out in the rain when I moved it). They put out a lot of heat, you can load almost any size wood, and they put out heat for a long time. Oh, that is the optional air intake on the front, if it starts to get too hot, it closes down, then opens again when it starts to cool. A real nice feature.


----------



## dancan

Looks good Mike !!
What do you do with the bung holes , air vents ??


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, just make a fire in it outside...... it'll burn all the paint off. That's what I did. Looks good!

Hey Steve, you change your avatar??? Ever hang out with a fella named MikeFromMaine??


----------



## benp

Barrel stoves bring back fond memories. 

Good deal. They do put out a lot of heat. 

I've even seen the uptown dual barrel models that were really nice too.


----------



## MustangMike

I plug the big hole with a plumbing plug, but often leave the little one open, a little extra air helps burn harder to light wood. If you leave the stock cap in, it will burn through.

Matt, I always burn them to get the paint off, put a section or two of pipe on it first. Got the high temp paint today, and new stove pipe. HD had 6' galvanized sections, instead of just the 2' pieces. Should make things go a little easier.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Barrel stoves bring back fond memories.
> 
> Good deal. They do put out a lot of heat.
> 
> I've even seen the uptown dual barrel models that were really nice too.


You beat me to it. My aunt's house had a double barrel made with the smaller (35 gallon?) barrels. That thing could really put out the heat.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, just make a fire in it outside...... it'll burn all the paint off. That's what I did. Looks good!
> 
> Hey Steve, you change your avatar??? Ever hang out with a fella named MikeFromMaine??


Just a little Halloween fun.


----------



## SteveSS

I've seen the double barrels set up as smokers with the fire in the bottom and the grill surface in the top barrel, but never as a heat source. Do you burn in both barrels?


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> I've seen the double barrels set up as smokers with the fire in the bottom and the grill surface in the top barrel, but never as a heat source. Do you burn in both barrels?


No burn in top barrel. Smoke goes out the back of the bottom barrel and out the front of the top barrel to scrounge more heat.


----------



## MustangMike

On a two barrel kit, the top barrel only functions as a heat exchanger, and you have to be careful not to damp it down too much.

A single barrel puts out so much heat, you would really need a large area to want a double, and then you can't cook on it. I put a steel RR tie down upside down on the front of the stove to act as a warming plate. If you put your coffee pot on it before you go to bed, you will have hot water in the morning, perfect for making a cup of coffee & oatmeal and they you can get into your stand. We cook on the center section, I'm going to add some bolts to the top of the new stove to prevent pots from tipping off of it (no flat surface on this stove).

You can see the RR tie down in this picture, the ears are perfect to keep it from rocking, but the center makes contact with the stove. Just walk along some train tracks and you will likely find one. I remember retrieving this one with my Mtn Bike, right before hunting season, in the Snow! Put 3 of them in my back pack, then rode the bike in about 3" of snow, very challenging!

FYI, the most efficient shape stove would be a sphere, the second is a cylinder (barrel). Rectangular stoves will tend to have hot middles and cooler corners, they often put heat exchange bricks in them to compensate. The old pot belly stoves, with the bulged center section, were an efficient design. It is just tough to cook on a barrel or pot belly stove, but they are very efficient with heat dissipation.

The more surface area you have, and the better your stove is at heat dissipation, the less hot you have to make it to heat your space. The barrel stove has tons of surface area and is very good at heat dissipation. It is just tough to find good air tight kits for them.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> On a two barrel kit, the top barrel only functions as a heat exchanger, and you have to be careful not to damp it down too much.
> 
> A single barrel puts out so much heat, you would really need a large area to want a double, and then you can't cook on it. I put a steel RR tie down upside down on the front of the stove to act as a warming plate. If you put your coffee pot on it before you go to bed, you will have hot water in the morning, perfect for making a cup of coffee & oatmeal and they you can get into your stand. We cook on the center section, I'm going to add some bolts to the top of the new stove to prevent pots from tipping off of it (no flat surface on this stove).
> 
> You can see the RR tie down in this picture, the ears are perfect to keep it from rocking, but the center makes contact with the stove. Just walk along some train tracks and you will likely find one. I remember retrieving this one with my Mtn Bike, right before hunting season, in the Snow! Put 3 of them in my back pack, then rode the bike in about 3" of snow, very challenging!
> 
> FYI, the most efficient shape stove would be a sphere, the second is a cylinder (barrel). Rectangular stoves will tend to have hot middles and cooler corners, they often put heat exchange brinks in them to compensate. The old pot belly stoves, with the bulged center section, were an efficient design. It is just tough to cook on a barrel or pot belly stove, but they are very efficient with heat dissipation.
> 
> The more surface area you have, and the better your stove is at heat dissipation, the less hot you have to make it to heat your space. The barrel stove has tons of surface area and is very good at heat dissipation. It is just tough to find good air tight kits for them.


I think I mentioned this before but my buddy's dad took a chunk of steel 3' diameter pipe to make a stove. When he cut it open, it spread about 12" and he put a flat piece in which became the top for setting things on to heat or cook. It's a heck of a stove but the cabin is tiny so basically it idles along and smolders unless you are warming the place up.


----------



## slowp

The storm blew down a maple snag yesterday. Nobody heard it so it didn't make a noise. I conferred with the neighbors--they are very nice and they decided it was my tree, so I cut it up and brought it home. It was easy wood because the tree landed partly on the road and almost took out the electrical box, which had just been redone a week ago. We need more storms!


----------



## dancan

Wind is nice when you're on the scrounge 
Was out today , picking up a bit of wood with Pioneerguy600 , we got some dead standing black spruce with a bit of maple and birch he got the dry stuff so he can burn it right away and save his hardwood for when it gets cold , I got the damp , bigger and green stuff with a bit of dry hardwood .

















We also took a walk on a ridge that I've not been on 











The wind is your friend


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Wind is nice when you're on the scrounge
> Was out today , picking up a bit of wood with Pioneerguy600 , we got some dead standing black spruce with a bit of maple and birch he got the dry stuff so he can burn it right away and save his hardwood for when it gets cold , I got the damp , bigger and green stuff with a bit of dry hardwood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also took a walk on a ridge that I've not been on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wind is your friend


Nice...I think I see some 'lean action' that's gonna hit the canvas like a Mike Tyson right hand...pretty quick.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Wind is nice when you're on the scrounge
> Was out today , picking up a bit of wood with Pioneerguy600 , we got some dead standing black spruce with a bit of maple and birch he got the dry stuff so he can burn it right away and save his hardwood for when it gets cold , I got the damp , bigger and green stuff with a bit of dry hardwood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also took a walk on a ridge that I've not been on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wind is your friend


some of that looks like Zogger wood in the back of the p/u.


----------



## Philbert

Just doesn't look right in a pickup truck . . .


(maybe you can start a thread on those leaners?)

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Finally got around to cutting up the big white oak tree. Still have the top portion to go and 2-3 more slightly smaller white oaks lying around. It will take me a while to split these rounds up to manageable pieces. 

Also, bucking up this white oak reinforced the need for steel toe cutting boots. I thought the log/tree was held up by a large root. Turns out the piece I was cutting held the whole dang thing up. I cut through the piece and the tree fell. Right on my toes! Luckily my combat boots are a little big. Had to untie my boot, slide my foot out, and dig my boot out lol.


----------



## Red97

First load of the season...


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Finally got around to cutting up the big white oak tree. Still have the top portion to go and 2-3 more slightly smaller white oaks lying around. It will take me a while to split these rounds up to manageable pieces.
> 
> Also, bucking up this white oak reinforced the need for steel toe cutting boots. I thought the log/tree was held up by a large root. Turns out the piece I was cutting held the whole dang thing up. I cut through the piece and the tree fell. Right on my toes! Luckily my combat boots are a little big. Had to untie my boot, slide my foot out, and dig my boot out lol.


yer learnin. feets are never close to big wood.  looks like some awesome oak Ab01.


----------



## stihly dan

Ambull01 said:


> Finally got around to cutting up the big white oak tree. Still have the top portion to go and 2-3 more slightly smaller white oaks lying around. It will take me a while to split these rounds up to manageable pieces.
> 
> Also, bucking up this white oak reinforced the need for steel toe cutting boots. I thought the log/tree was held up by a large root. Turns out the piece I was cutting held the whole dang thing up. I cut through the piece and the tree fell. Right on my toes! Luckily my combat boots are a little big. Had to untie my boot, slide my foot out, and dig my boot out lol.




Looks like red oak to me. Nice tree though, some great wood there.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Just doesn't look right in a pickup truck . . .
> 
> 
> (maybe you can start a thread on those leaners?)
> 
> Philbert



Sorry about the truck pics Philbert , it's what I have to work with right now but I am looking for another van if it makes you feel any better LOL
Zoggerwood is perfect for up here right now , it keeps the hardwood for later while making enough heat to keep the house warm 

There won't be a thread about them leaners for a while , we have too many trees to cut and pull out first , these are all alive and well outta view from prying eyes so they'll keep for quite a while , heck , they don't even exist , not even there , just an example of what leaners look like , found that pic on the interwebs , nothing to see at all .

Seriously ....


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Sorry about the truck pics Philbert , it's what I have to work with right now but I am looking for another van if it makes you feel any better LOL
> Zoggerwood is perfect for up here right now , it keeps the hardwood for later while making enough heat to keep the house warm
> 
> There won't be a thread about them leaners for a while , we have too many trees to cut and pull out first , these are all alive and well outta view from prying eyes so they'll keep for quite a while , heck , they don't even exist , not even there , just an example of what leaners look like , found that pic on the interwebs , nothing to see at all .
> 
> Seriously ....



No kidding!! I'm with Philbert!

A Dancan scrounge post with wood in a pick-up? 

I mean...I thought it was on. I was ready to throw the dog the 44, a box of shells, dig out the moonshine and pop the pmags because the world done collapsed.


----------



## H-Ranch

Second of two loads from my senior citizen. All cut and stacked next to his driveway - I did have to do most of my own loading today. First load was mostly a live maple that was taken down when a dead ash fell. Second load was mostly the ash.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> yer learnin. feets are never close to big wood.  looks like some awesome oak Ab01.



I was constantly thinking about keeping myself out of the chainsaw's path, watching the kerf, looking for movement on the uprooted tree, etc. Forgot all about where I placed my foot lol. 



stihly dan said:


> Looks like red oak to me. Nice tree though, some great wood there.



It does look reddish in the pics. Its been down for a while but there's still a lot of moisture. I think it's white oak because it doesn't have the same color as the red oak I have or the smell. Could be totally wrong though. 

Not sure I mentioned this, I'm a bit exhausted after spending all day cutting and splitting. Went to my kids' soccer championships yesterday. It was tournament style. This will make me sound like a bad parent but I was hoping they would lose both of their first games so we could go home. I wanted to run the chainsaw because the weather was perfect yesterday. Well my daughter's team decided to suddenly become awesome despite missing their regular goal tender and several members. For some reason the other coaches decided not to play the same amount of players. Daughter's team was down 1-2 players each game. They freaking beat two teams and made it to the championship game! 

Anyway, sorry for the long story. Spent eight freaking hours on the soccer field thinking about cutting wood the whole time. I found some black locust trees with seed pods. Used the only thing available to try and knock the pods down which was the blanket my wife, son, and myself used as a seat to protect our backsides from the damp grass. Blanket gets stuck on the branches! So, I jump up to pull down a limb and lower the blanket. Then I had my son hold the branch while I jump to get it. Got the blanked and a few pods. Bunch of people watched me do all this but I don't give a damn, black locust is worth it. Then I start thinking black locust should have thorns and I don't see any on the tree. ****! Not a black locust tree! Moral of the story, I still suck at identifying trees.


----------



## stihly dan

Took another 2 loads out today for little brother. Some standing dead pine and oak for this year for him, lazy sob. Felt weird to go to the wet lands for DRY wood.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> I was constantly thinking about keeping myself out of the chainsaw's path, watching the kerf, looking for movement on the uprooted tree, etc. Forgot all about where I placed my foot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It does look reddish in the pics. Its been down for a while but there's still a lot of moisture. I think it's white oak because it doesn't have the same color as the red oak I have or the smell. Could be totally wrong though.
> 
> Not sure I mentioned this, I'm a bit exhausted after spending all day cutting and splitting. Went to my kids' soccer championships yesterday. It was tournament style. This will make me sound like a bad parent but I was hoping they would lose both of their first games so we could go home. I wanted to run the chainsaw because the weather was perfect yesterday. Well my daughter's team decided to suddenly become awesome despite missing their regular goal tender and several members. For some reason the other coaches decided not to play the same amount of players. Daughter's team was down 1-2 players each game. They freaking beat two teams and made it to the championship game!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long story. Spent eight freaking hours on the soccer field thinking about cutting wood the whole time. I found some black locust trees with seed pods. Used the only thing available to try and knock the pods down which was the blanket my wife, son, and myself used as a seat to protect our backsides from the damp grass. Blanket gets stuck on the branches! So, I jump up to pull down a limb and lower the blanket. Then I had my son hold the branch while I jump to get it. Got the blanked and a few pods. Bunch of people watched me do all this but I don't give a damn, black locust is worth it. Then I start thinking black locust should have thorns and I don't see any on the tree. ****! Not a black locust tree! Moral of the story, I still suck at identifying trees.



Pfffft. Your ambition is awesome!! I said that from when you first showed up in this circus. 

What was the tree? 

At least it wasn't some crap [email protected] popple or basswood.


----------



## MustangMike

Looked like Red Oak to me too, based on the bark. Also, I think Honey Locust has the thorns, not Black Locust, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MustangMike

Correction, after doing some research, both varieties "may" have thorns, but not always. I know some of the thorns are so tough, they used to use them as nails.


----------



## abbott295

Ambull, as MustangMike says, they may not always have thorns. Honey locust can get some really large, nasty thorns on them. I don't have much experience with black locust, but I think they are usually less troublesome than honey locust. Does Maryland have mimosa? Seed pods without thorns. If this tree was planted near a park/soccer fields, it could also be an ornamental, non-native tree. Thornless, seedless honey locust can also revert to having thorns and/or seedpods. 

What other species would also be possibilities for Ambull's tree, anyone?


----------



## SteveSS

stihly dan said:


> Looks like red oak to me. Nice tree though, some great wood there.


Cross cuts appear red, but the splits are defo white. Nice load of rounds right there.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well tomorrow was supposed to be my hunting day but it has turned into a reloading adventure for me. I went to sight in my rifle this weekend to make sure I was good to go for deer season. Well this didn't turn out as planned. I did up 50 rounds of my favorite reload with admittedly was getting towards the upper end based on data but never showed pressure signs. This batch of reloads was 1/2 of one tub of powder and 1/2 of another. Both were the same RL22 but different lot numbers. It turns out the new lot was a bit hotter than the other and caused leaking primers. I thought it was due to end of life with my brass so I picked up new brass and I am ready to start over tomorrow working out a new load just in time to go away for a week archery. I need to get this done now so that I don't have to deal with the once a year shooters right before deer/bear seasons. I broke down the 50 rounds I put together and when I deprimed 99% had tight primer pockets so the brass was good just the change in powder lots caused me some problems.  Anyways, new brass and looking for a more middle of the road load tomorrow. I am starting at the mid point in the data and working up to but still shy of where I had issues.

In the picture I went top to bottom, everything looks good, then hmmm where in the heck did the primer go....... wtf?!?!? Talk about learning something new. I haven't reloaded long enough to see many of these different issues. Just another remider to make sure your guns are good to go long before season. Because you never know.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> yer learnin. feets are never close to big wood.  looks like some awesome oak Ab01.



Steel toe for cutting, composite for everything else. Dang steel toe are just to heavy.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Well tomorrow was supposed to be my hunting day but it has turned into a reloading adventure for me. I went to sight in my rifle this weekend to make sure I was good to go for deer season. Well this didn't turn out as planned. I did up 50 rounds of my favorite reload with admittedly was getting towards the upper end based on data but never showed pressure signs. This batch of reloads was 1/2 of one tub of powder and 1/2 of another. Both were the same RL22 but different lot numbers. It turns out the new lot was a bit hotter than the other and caused leaking primers. I thought it was due to end of life with my brass so I picked up new brass and I am ready to start over tomorrow working out a new load just in time to go away for a week archery. I need to get this done now so that I don't have to deal with the once a year shooters right before deer/bear seasons. I broke down the 50 rounds I put together and when I deprimed 99% had tight primer pockets so the brass was good just the change in powder lots caused me some problems.  Anyways, new brass and looking for a more middle of the road load tomorrow. I am starting at the mid point in the data and working up to but still shy of where I had issues.
> 
> In the picture I went top to bottom, everything looks good, then hmmm where in the heck did the primer go....... wtf?!?!? Talk about learning something new. I haven't reloaded long enough to see many of these different issues. Just another remider to make sure your guns are good to go long before season. Because you never know.


Yeah that's a bit on the hot end!


----------



## MustangMike

I use IMR 4350 in my 06 and 300 Win Mag, Reloader 22 works great, but changes velocity more with temp changes. It is relatively warm, that may be what happened to you. I also shoot 165 gr bullets in both. Are those Nosler BTs??? One of my favorites for accuracy. Also, did you change your primer? That can make a big difference.


----------



## MustangMike

Those loads all look fine except the last 2, are you sure your scale/load did not change?


----------



## nomad_archer

Yep those are 165 gr NBT's. I really like them. I use a rcbs chargemaster so I am pretty sure the scale did not change. Everything else stayed the same. I used the same load and a piece of new brass and ended up with the same result. Primer leakage. The only change was powder lots. The temps now are similar to when I developed the load a few years ago.

I use H4350 in my 30-06. I really never use my 30-06 it is more of a back up gun.

Result with new brass. The gold primers are factory rounds I shot for comparison. The red stripe was 2 gr lighter than the one with the leakage.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> Pfffft. Your ambition is awesome!! I said that from when you first showed up in this circus.
> 
> What was the tree?
> 
> At least it wasn't some crap [email protected] popple or basswood.



Still not sure what it is. I used a couple tree ID resources but the results they gave me didn't fit with the leaf characteristics. Really thought it was locust since the bark matched. I took a small branch along with the seed pods to help with identification once I saw there were no thorns. Could be a thornless locust variety. 



abbott295 said:


> Ambull, as MustangMike says, they may not always have thorns. Honey locust can get some really large, nasty thorns on them. I don't have much experience with black locust, but I think they are usually less troublesome than honey locust. Does Maryland have mimosa? Seed pods without thorns. If this tree was planted near a park/soccer fields, it could also be an ornamental, non-native tree. Thornless, seedless honey locust can also revert to having thorns and/or seedpods.
> 
> What other species would also be possibilities for Ambull's tree, anyone?



I looked up Mimosa but the leaves definitely don't match. I'm stumped.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Still not sure what it is. I used a couple tree ID resources but the results they gave me didn't fit with the leaf characteristics. Really thought it was locust since the bark matched. I took a small branch along with the seed pods to help with identification once I saw there were no thorns. Could be a thornless locust variety.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up Mimosa but the leaves definitely don't match. I'm stumped.


that looks kinda like sunburst locust. more of a landscape type tree. i have several of those planted here for shade. grows pretty fast. the black locust does have thorns but mainly on the smaller branches and on young saplings. how long are those pods?


----------



## Toy4xchris

So scrounged this little guy out of my parents shed a year or so ago I know it's not wood related but...




I have a question good dad because of helmet or bad dad because of dirtbike?





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## svk

Speaking of non firewood scrounges, I got this fridge for my garage for free. Our friends redid their kitchen and got a new stainless model. Only problem is they put it in their garage for a month with the doors closed so you can guess what the inside looked like. 

But it's "Steve clean" now. I just need to run dedicated power from the main box across the garage.


----------



## Toy4xchris

A little background that was my 1st bike and my son is 8months old and you can't keep him away from the motorcycles in garage he just loves them if supercross racing comes up on tv he will stop everything he is doing to watch. 













sent from my electronic leash


----------



## crazywolf

Toy4xchris said:


> A little background that was my 1st bike and my son is 8months old and you can't keep him away from the motorcycles in garage he just loves them if supercross racing comes up on tv he will stop everything he is doing to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash



Sweet I say good dad but get him all the gear and good boots. Side note is that an FJ Cruiser behind him and the bike?


----------



## Toy4xchris

crazywolf said:


> Sweet I say good dad but get him all the gear and good boots. Side note is that an FJ Cruiser behind him and the bike?


he will eventually get all of the gear right now it is more of a putt around the front yard and camp site once he is big enough to ride it himself he will be in all the right gear same as his mother and I do.

That's my wifes 2004 4runner in the background it has a 3" lift and about 33" tires on it.


----------



## crazywolf

Toy4xchris said:


> he will eventually get all of the gear right now it is more of a putt around the front yard and camp site once he is big enough to ride it himself he will be in all the right gear same as his mother and I do.
> 
> That's my wifes 2004 4runner in the background it has a 3" lift and about 33" tires on it.



Great then I say good dad for sure. I realized afterward it's missing the wings of an FJ. Red heeler too. You have good taste LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I got my new load all worked out good enough for hunting with 74.7gr RL-22, 165gr nbt's in new hornady brass, and GM215M primers. 
This gave me:

100 yard three shot group of .81" 
I turned that 3 shot group into a 5 shot group and that yielded 1.5". 

@200 yards a 4 shot group (I really pulled the 5th shot) of 2.5". 

All good enough accuracy for my hunting application. The groups may have been better but the operator is very much out of practice. Not pressure signs and everything went smooth. I did noticed slight pressure signs start showing up at 76-76.5gr. Such as slight soot by the primer on one round and what may be a very very slight extractor indent on another but it is really hard to tell. Anyways I will be staying away from those. 

I really do now see the reason to have a chrono as I want to know what the load is doing velocity wise so I can try to match the velocity in the future. Chrono is on the christmas list.

I have to tell you that was a lot of worth to get to that load. 5 trips to and from the gun club between 8 and 3 today. I am tired to say the least.

@100- 1.5". About 2" high





@200 - 2.5"


----------



## farmer steve

back to our regularly scheduled scrounging program. today's scrounge.mostly dead dry black locust. second load was a dead standing red oak. i won't go into details but getting 3 out of 4 trees down was a PITA.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Well I got my new load all worked out good enough for hunting with 74.7gr RL-22, 165gr nbt's in new hornady brass, and GM215M primers.
> This gave me:
> 
> 100 yard three shot group of .81"
> I turned that 3 shot group into a 5 shot group and that yielded 1.5".
> 
> @200 yards a 4 shot group (I really pulled the 5th shot) of 2.5".
> 
> All good enough accuracy for my hunting application. The groups may have been better but the operator is very much out of practice. Not pressure signs and everything went smooth. I did noticed slight pressure signs start showing up at 76-76.5gr. Such as slight soot by the primer on one round and what may be a very very slight extractor indent on another but it is really hard to tell. Anyways I will be staying away from those.
> 
> I really do now see the reason to have a chrono as I want to know what the load is doing velocity wise so I can try to match the velocity in the future. Chrono is on the christmas list.
> 
> I have to tell you that was a lot of worth to get to that load. 5 trips to and from the gun club between 8 and 3 today. I am tired to say the least.
> 
> @100- 1.5". About 2" high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @200 - 2.5"


That ought to be meat on the table! Out as far away as I can see em.


----------



## stihly dan

That is some wicked pretty wood right there. All of my favorite.


----------



## farmer steve

stihly dan said:


> That is some wicked pretty wood right there. All of my favorite.


forgot to mention there was some "Zogger wood" in them loads. ya scrounge all ya can when it's dead locust.


----------



## MustangMike

Got a crony a long time ago, have not used it in years, have not cronyed my current hunting load, but it is a hot 30-06 load.

Built a fire in the new stove today to burn the paint off it, and got the plug at the hardware store.

Also, split a bunch of Ash and Elm today with the splitter, got about 3/4 of it done in 2 hours.

This week I'm juggling: finish splitting wood at 2 locations, deliver wood to 3 locations, cut & remove wood from 2 other locations, and get ready for the CT GTG on Sat! And I also want to go hunting, get the stove & door up to the cabin, spend time with the grandkids, etc, etc.

I guess if I did not have so much going on I could complain! Why do the days get shorter as you get older???


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Got a crony a long time ago, have not used it in years, have not cronyed my current hunting load, but it is a hot 30-06 load.
> 
> Built a fire in the new stove today to burn the paint off it, and got the plug at the hardware store.
> 
> Also, split a bunch of Ash and Elm today with the splitter, got about 3/4 of it done in 2 hours.
> 
> This week I'm juggling: finish splitting wood at 2 locations, deliver wood to 3 locations, cut & remove wood from 2 other locations, and get ready for the CT GTG on Sat! And I also want to go hunting, get the stove & door up to the cabin, spend time with the grandkids, etc, etc.
> 
> I guess if I did not have so much going on I could complain! Why do the days get shorter as you get old???


fixed for accuracy.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Got a crony a long time ago, have not used it in years, have not cronyed my current hunting load, but it is a hot 30-06 load.
> 
> Built a fire in the new stove today to burn the paint off it, and got the plug at the hardware store.
> 
> Also, split a bunch of Ash and Elm today with the splitter, got about 3/4 of it done in 2 hours.
> 
> This week I'm juggling: finish splitting wood at 2 locations, deliver wood to 3 locations, cut & remove wood from 2 other locations, and get ready for the CT GTG on Sat! And I also want to go hunting, get the stove & door up to the cabin, spend time with the grandkids, etc, etc.
> 
> I guess if I did not have so much going on I could complain! Why do the days get shorter as you get older???



I hear you. Busy week here. I'm up at the hunting cabin from this afternoon through tomorrow to finish up the deer stands and sight in the rifles. We'll be back up Thursday evening and staying through Sunday the 15th or when the tags are filled. Then I got the call that one of my brother in laws had passed away so we have a funeral this week as well. He was quite a bit older than us and in bad health so it wasn't a shock but still unexpected.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yea Mike I was thinking a chrony would either get used a lot or collect a lot of dust.


----------



## MustangMike

Just went to a wake yesterday for my SIL's Grandmother. On the way home, someone tried playin with the Mustang on 684 (a 6 lane rd). I dropped her down to 4th and put pedal to the metal. Blew right by the guy and realized my spedo was maxed at 145, so I don't know what it really got up to, but that is close. God that thing comes on fast in the cold weather, makes such a difference with the intercooler. With the Eibach Springs, Struts and Shocks, that car is far more stable at speed than any other car I have ever had.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Yea Mike I was thinking a chrony would either get used a lot or collect a lot of dust.



I used it a lot when I was doing ballistic testing on the bullets. Was fun for a while, but a lot of time. Now it is chainsaws!


----------



## mainewoods

Damn Mike, I'd say chainsaws might be safer!!lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

@nomad_archer when I was a little boy Uncle Mike always had that thing out. I remember being so scared to shoot through it, I thought for sure Id hit it. I haven't seen that thing in at least 15 years. Yeah Id say its collecting dust........


----------



## MustangMike

What rifles are your 300 and 06? My 300 is a Ruger 77 bicentenial and the 06 is a Ruger American Rifle. The 06 is so much lighter, I really prefer it. Years ago I did not notice the weight of the 300, but I do now.

I load Barnes bullets in the 06, so I think it can handle anything I may wish to hunt. Also, the 300 is not as accurate as it used to be, I put a lot of rounds through it. Used to give me 5/8th 5 shot groups at 100 yards, now more like 1.5", and only if I load the bullets long. I did not shoot max loads in it, and reloaded some boxes 18 times.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Your 300 works just fine for me, hehehehehehe


----------



## nomad_archer

I am sure I will shoot the chrony eventually.


----------



## MustangMike

He stole my 8 pt buck, with my gun! But then, I stole his Dad's (well, at least prevented it from escaping).


----------



## SteveSS

farmer steve said:


> forgot to mention there was some "Zogger wood" in them loads. ya scrounge all ya can when it's dead locust.


Truth!


----------



## nomad_archer

My 300 is a savage 114 with a south paw action. I would like to get the 5 shot groups smaller but I think a lot of the problem is me.

My 30-06 is my pap paps rem 760 pump action. It doesn't fit me very well and the scope leaves a lot to be desired. But I get sub 2" five shot groups at 200 yards with 165gr hornady btsp.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Just went to a wake yesterday for my SIL's Grandmother. On the way home, someone tried playin with the Mustang on 684 (a 6 lane rd). I dropped her down to 4th and put pedal to the metal. Blew right by the guy and realized my spedo was maxed at 145, so I don't know what it really got up to, but that is close. God that thing comes on fast in the cold weather, makes such a difference with the intercooler. With the Eibach Springs, Struts and Shocks, that car is far more stable at speed than any other car I have ever had.


I used to own a 1996 Mystic SVT Cobra. No real big mods other than opening up the exhaust and 3.72's. Some jack-wagon was fooling with me on my way from Virginia Beach to Fredericksburg one day on I-295 in an SS Camaro. Dude wouldn't leave me alone, and puled up beside me and counted down 3-2-1 on his fingers, I dropped to third, slammed the gas and smoked his tail. He wasn't near as proud of his Camaro once I slowed down and let him on by.

You know that one car that you've owned in your life that you ALWAYS regret selling. That one is mine. 

This is her right before I sold her. Man, I loved that car.


----------



## MustangMike

NICE!


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> that looks kinda like sunburst locust. more of a landscape type tree. i have several of those planted here for shade. grows pretty fast. the black locust does have thorns but mainly on the smaller branches and on young saplings. how long are those pods?



Well I was so pissed it's not black locust I threw them away this morning lol. Friend's taking his hydro splitter back to his house so I'll be real friendly with the Fiskars again.


----------



## JustJeff

Picture worth a thousand words!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 458073
> Picture worth a thousand words!


I need one of those for my yz250 think might be fun

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## dancan

Yup , some might laugh at that Zogger wood but I cut a crapload of it around the house with loppers and my cordless makita , it kept a fire in the furnace without roasting us out , to do it with my firewood I'd have to resplit a bunch .
Haven't burnt any real firewood yet , just Zogger wood and 2x's


----------



## svk

Bench for my son to join me in the deerstand. 100% scrounged lumber.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Yup , some might laugh at that Zogger wood but I cut a crapload of it around the house with loppers and my cordless makita . . .



Most of my wood is 'Zogger wood'. I don't need to split 30 inch wood just to impress anyone. 

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

If it dries and still has weight, it will likely make heat. I'm pretty much fed up with pieces I can't pick up and a maul can't touch but that is what makes itself available. I cut it all and blend.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Philbert said:


> Most of my wood is 'Zogger wood'. I don't need to split 30 inch wood just to impress anyone.
> 
> Philbert


I agree. I will take all the small stuff I can get because it goes right from the saw to the stack. However, some of the oak rounds I was splitting last week were producing over 30 nice splits each and I don't split toothpicks. It makes messing with the larger stuff worth it IMO.


----------



## nomad_archer

mn woodcutter said:


> I agree. I will take all the small stuff I can get because it goes right from the saw to the stack. However, some of the oak rounds I was splitting last week were producing over 30 nice splits each and I don't split toothpicks. It makes messing with the larger stuff worth it IMO.



Every time I think that the 36" oak round needs to go first, my back tends to remind me it will be there later. I will go smaller, smallish first. As soon as I need to noodle it to pick it up, I start thinking about if its worth it. Of course it is worth it but It will be the last wood I take not the first.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Every time I think that the 36" oak round needs to go first, my back tends to remind me it will be there later. I will go smaller, smallish first. As soon as I need to noodle it to pick it up, I start thinking about if its worth it. Of course it is worth it but It will be the last wood I take not the first.



Oh to be a few years ahead and picky


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm not picky. I take it all every time. I just work the easy stuff first.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Every time I think that the 36" oak round needs to go first, my back tends to remind me it will be there later. I will go smaller, smallish first. As soon as I need to noodle it to pick it up, I start thinking about if its worth it. Of course it is worth it but It will be the last wood I take not the first.


Plus nobody except for AS junkies actually look forward to noodling the big stuff. You could probably leave 36" oak next to a road and most people wouldn't take it.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I process the biggest rounds first when I have the most energy!


----------



## Lander

I like big rounds. It is a nice workout rolling them in the trailer, then another workout to split them. I'm 25, the labor isn't an issue for me. They are also typically easier for me to get because most can't or won't move them. I don't like noodling, and it isn't necessary for me. I got 2 trailer loads off craigslist because the guy couldn't even roll them around.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Plus nobody except for AS junkies actually look forward to noodling the big stuff. You could probably leave 36" oak next to a road and most people wouldn't take it.


True. There are 3 scrounges just waiting on the side of my road all 30" stuff. I'll get it one day, nobody else wants to work that hard.


----------



## Philbert

Lander said:


> I like big rounds. . . . They are also typically easier for me to get because most can't or won't move them.



If I relied on scrounging to heat my home, I would have a trailer with a winch, and a hydro splitter. 

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

I wish I had a winch. Heck a trailer with ramps on the back would be pretty cool. But the current trailer is on long term loan to me and it isnt broken.


----------



## Bullvi22

Man, so true, most people think firewood is the small limb stuff that you don't even split, I find myself staring at the big stuff left by the cherry pickers on the side of the road with a "free firewood" sign. Seems to be no shortage of wood you have to work for.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> I'm not picky. I take it all every time. I just work the easy stuff first.



I was just kidding. I'm just hoping to have that problem sooner than later. I have plenty of space to stack wood just no tree's. I'm still learning the best way to find stuff. 



svk said:


> Plus nobody except for AS junkies actually look forward to noodling the big stuff. You could probably leave 36" oak next to a road and most people wouldn't take it.



I was using noodles to make starting the fire easier. I started to run out and said something to my wife. She just said "Well make some more then" I mentioned I wished I had the big stuff to noodle.



mn woodcutter said:


> I process the biggest rounds first when I have the most energy!



Exactly! Though I did just recently acquire a trailer that will allow me to roll the rounds in. Before I had to set the edge on the trailer then kinda flip them in.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> If I relied on scrounging to heat my home, I would have a trailer with a winch, and a hydro splitter.
> 
> Philbert



I'd pick out the closest good tree service and gift them a new stihl 201t and ask them to deliver the good stuff...


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just glad my splitter goes in vertical mode for some of the big heavy Oak & Elm rounds.

Delivered 1/2 cord of Ash today, all the Ash has been split and about 1/2 the Elm. Some of those big rounds will see vertical mode! (see pics)

I'm going to be cutting up some Black Walnut tomorrow. Finishing up a job someone else started. Some of it has been down & stacked for about 3 years, and just has to be cut up. Then they left 4 topped trees, that have since developed sprouts! Will get some decent fire wood out of it.

Was in the tree stand this morning, had a doe & fawn chasing each other around like a couple of dogs. They did not pick me up, but 1/2 hr later something snorted that I never saw. Was almost behind me and to the left. Oh well, at least I saw something.

This must be the year for Bears. They spotted one on the Road right where I'm parked at this wood lot (one block away from my home), and a huge pile of scat in the guy's back yard across the street.


----------



## blades

might want be packin something with a tad more omphf, sittin in that stand if your just bow hunting. There is a story behind that statement, short of it is acquaintance got real lucky- broken arm and a bunch of stitches.


----------



## svk

10" aspen broke off in a windstorm on the edge of my yard. Rather than humping rounds through the yard I brought the tree to the pile. Also bucked some oak I scrounged last week.






I had traded a friend a cord of hardwood for a pair of high end winter boots. Here's his second half of the trade. (With some misc stuff that I was moving from one garage to another.)


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> 10" aspen broke off in a windstorm on the edge of my yard. Rather than humping rounds through the yard I brought the tree to the pile. Also bucked some oak I scrounged last week.
> 
> View attachment 458284
> View attachment 458285
> View attachment 458286
> 
> 
> I had traded a friend a cord of hardwood for a pair of high end winter boots. Here's his second half of the trade. (With some misc stuff that I was moving from one garage to another.)
> View attachment 458287


Interesting looking pole saw you have there. 

Here's my scrounging.


----------



## JustJeff

Marshy said:


> Interesting looking pole saw you have there.
> 
> Here's my scrounging.


El Castratus? Stratamino?


----------



## Bullvi22

Marshy said:


> Interesting looking pole saw you have there.
> 
> Here's my scrounging.



This is what AS scrounging is all about, hauling anything that will burn or otherwise be useful with anything that will haul, drag or pull.


----------



## Marshy

Wood Nazi said:


> El Castratus? Stratamino?


I like that. I wonder if I can get a bumper sticker that says that.


----------



## Marshy

Bullvi22 said:


> This is what AS scrounging is all about, hauling anything that will burn or otherwise be useful with anything that will haul, drag or pull.


I was loading up the pallet on the bottom when the guy brought out 4 more smaller ones and I thought, challenge accepted!


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> El Castratus? Stratamino?


I have heard of cars hitting the 'skids', but that car did not try to 'Dodge' those pallets. . .

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Most of my wood is 'Zogger wood'. I don't need to split 30 inch wood just to impress anyone.
> 
> Philbert


 I think you're just jealous of my last white oak round pics. Yep, I'm a showoff 





mn woodcutter said:


> I agree. I will take all the small stuff I can get because it goes right from the saw to the stack. However, some of the oak rounds I was splitting last week were producing over 30 nice splits each and I don't split toothpicks. It makes messing with the larger stuff worth it IMO.


 That definitely is a major plus. I always marvel at the amount of splits big rounds can supply. I use the Fiskars to break them up and usually need a whack or two after piecing the splits off the round to make them appropriately sized for the stove.



svk said:


> Plus nobody except for AS junkies actually look forward to noodling the big stuff. You could probably leave 36" oak next to a road and most people wouldn't take it.


 Amen. Tree service guy mentioned some of the logs and rounds may be 40" or more. Evidently people ask him to deliver free rounds that are easy to cut. Guess the whole beggars can't be choosers deal is no longer applicable.

Also, about noodling, I remember discussing noodling vs wedge and sledge. I was of the opinion noodling would be faster thus completely eliminating the need to use a wedge and sledge. I am starting to rethink that now. The white oak rounds are fairly resistant to quick noodling. A wedge and sledge would probably be faster
. 



Philbert said:


> If I relied on scrounging to heat my home, I would have a trailer with a winch, and a hydro splitter.
> 
> Philbert


 And a rabbit in a hat, a 96 Gladiator. Sorry, not used to waking up so early to ride the commuter bus. I'm a bit delirious 



crazywolf said:


> I was just kidding. I'm just hoping to have that problem sooner than later. I have plenty of space to stack wood just no tree's. I'm still learning the best way to find stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using noodles to make starting the fire easier. I started to run out and said something to my wife. She just said "Well make some more then" I mentioned I wished I had the big stuff to noodle.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Though I did just recently acquire a trailer that will allow me to roll the rounds in. Before I had to set the edge on the trailer then kinda flip them in.


 I need a trailer bad. Going to beg my father in-law to gift me one of his many trailers


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I think you're just jealous of my last white oak round pics. Yep, I'm a showoff
> 
> 
> 
> That definitely is a major plus. I always marvel at the amount of splits big rounds can supply. I use the Fiskars to break them up and usually need a whack or two after piecing the splits off the round to make them appropriately sized for the stove.
> 
> Amen. Tree service guy mentioned some of the logs and rounds may be 40" or more. Evidently people ask him to deliver free rounds that are easy to cut. Guess the whole beggars can't be choosers deal is no longer applicable.
> 
> Also, about noodling, I remember discussing noodling vs wedge and sledge. I was of the opinion noodling would be faster thus completely eliminating the need to use a wedge and sledge. I am starting to rethink that now. The white oak rounds are fairly resistant to quick noodling. A wedge and sledge would probably be faster
> .
> 
> And a rabbit in a hat, a 96 Gladiator. Sorry, not used to waking up so early to ride the commuter bus. I'm a bit delirious
> 
> I need a trailer bad. Going to beg my father in-law to gift me one of his many trailers


If you have a big saw then noodling is faster. I still enjoy a sledge and wedge sometimes though. There's something enjoyable about cracking a round by hand that defeated the axes/mauls.


----------



## hardpan

Marshy said:


> Interesting looking pole saw you have there.
> 
> Here's my scrounging.



Don't drive on that road again for awhile. Someone is bound to figure out that all that brick strewn along the way had fallen off your pallet. LOL


----------



## blades

Noodle part way then wedge and mall. Cuts down on the huge pile of noodles. Oak generally splits easy compared to other items in that density class.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> If you have a big saw then noodling is faster. I still enjoy a sledge and wedge sometimes though. There's something enjoyable about cracking a round by hand that defeated the axes/mauls.





blades said:


> Noodle part way then wedge and mall. Cuts down on the huge pile of noodles. Oak generally splits easy compared to other items in that density class.



I usually noodle the bigger ones in half then the fiskars can handle them. I have yet to acquire a wedge and sledge so it's my only option currently. I have only found a couple rounds the fiskars couldn't split eventually. I have to admit that after getting the 562xp I'm quicker to noodle than fight it out with a round.


----------



## Philbert

crazywolf said:


> I have yet to acquire a wedge and sledge so it's my only option currently.


If/when you do, make sure that you get a _real_ sledge (not just the back of an axe) and at least _3_ wedges - the first one may not pop it, and it's easy to even get the second one stuck in gnarley, fiberous, trunk sections.

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> If you have a big saw then noodling is faster. I still enjoy a sledge and wedge sometimes though. There's something enjoyable about cracking a round by hand that defeated the axes/mauls.


 what's your definition of a big saw? The Makita is 64cc I think. May need the 84cc BBK soon. Time to butter up my wife



blades said:


> Noodle part way then wedge and mall. Cuts down on the huge pile of noodles. Oak generally splits easy compared to other items in that density class.


 I cut in someone's wooded property so noodles is of no concern lol.


----------



## hardpan

Philbert said:


> If/when you do, make sure that you get a _real_ sledge (not just the back of an axe) and at least _3_ wedges - the first one may not pop it, and it's easy to even get the second one stuck in gnarley, fiberous, trunk sections.
> 
> Philbert



Yep. I ended up with 7 wedges. After the first 2, I bought 1 at a time. It is possible to get 6 wedges stuck in a large piece of gum or elm. LOL. Paint the non-contact sides of the wedges orange or yellow to avoid loss. You are correct, the back of an axe is really not intended to drive steel wedges.


----------



## Bullvi22

I was noodling with my 310 (59cc) when the fellas on this site recommended I try to pick up a used 70cc class saw if I was going to noodle big stuff. That's when I bought the 660 pretty much just for noodling, and boy those guys were right. 

Still use the 310 all the time, but I've cut a lot of wood this year that I could t have hoped to cut with the 310 just because it was all noodlin wood. My scrounge finds tend to be big leftovers, and there's just no comparison noodling with the 310 bs the 660, way too much work with the 310 IMO. 

Butter that mrs. up Ambull, you'll be happy you did!


----------



## nomad_archer

Why a bb kit ambull why not another saw?


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> I was noodling with my 310 (59cc) when the fellas on this site recommended I try to pick up a used 70cc class saw if I was going to noodle big stuff. That's when I bought the 660 pretty much just for noodling, and boy those guys were right.
> 
> Still use the 310 all the time, but I've cut a lot of wood this year that I could t have hoped to cut with the 310 just because it was all noodlin wood. My scrounge finds tend to be big leftovers, and there's just no comparison noodling with the 310 bs the 660, way too much work with the 310 IMO.
> 
> Butter that mrs. up Ambull, you'll be happy you did!


 Not sure a 70cc or larger saw would be a lot faster. I've heard the Makitas cut like a 70cc saw so I would have to go 80cc at least. With a big saw a bigger bar would also follow which means more cutters or semi skip. I can see the semi skip being slightly faster. A larger full comp chain would just have more length to rotate


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Why a bb kit ambull why not another saw?


 I already have a Poulan 360 which is a 60cc class saw. Two 60cc class saws are redundant. I'll need at least a 24" bar to cut the really big stuff I'm hoping the tree guy will drop off soon. Also, the BBK will be cheaper than another saw.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> what's your definition of a big saw? The Makita is 64cc I think. May need the 84cc BBK soon. Time to butter up my wife


I'd say 70 cc plus. A bbk should do well on your saw.


----------



## Bullvi22

I came to the same conclusion, 70cc didn't seem that much bigger than 59, and my local dealer wanted $1000 for a 440 anyways, so I bought my 660 on here for the same money and have been very happy with the extra cc's.

I mostly run the 24" bar on it, have full comp loops and one skip tooth, honestly I can't tell much difference between them, granted the saw has the power to pull a full comp fine, so the skip tooth chain isn't necessary. I bought it with intentions of trying to pull the 24" bar on the 310 when I bought a bigger saw instead.

I'd say throw the big bore kit on it and pickup a 24" bar and you're in business.

84cc is pretty doggone big


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> I came to the same conclusion, 70cc didn't seem that much bigger than 59, and my local dealer wanted $1000 for a 440 anyways, so I bought my 660 on here for the same money and have been very happy with the extra cc's.
> 
> I mostly run the 24" bar on it, have full comp loops and one skip tooth, honestly I can't tell much difference between them, granted the saw has the power to pull a full comp fine, so the skip tooth chain isn't necessary. I bought it with intentions of trying to pull the 24" bar on the 310 when I bought a bigger saw instead.
> 
> I'd say throw the big bore kit on it and pickup a 24" bar and you're in business.
> 
> 84cc is pretty doggone big


Well I'm definitely going 24" semi skip then lol. Less cutters to file. I kinda like filing but it gets tedious real quick hand filing multiple chains. I usually bring about three sharp chains when I cut so I can change them when they're dull


----------



## nomad_archer

How much is the BBK?


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> How much is the BBK?


 I think it's about $126


----------



## Philbert

hardpan said:


> Yep. I ended up with 7 wedges. After the first 2, I bought 1 at a time. It is possible to get 6 wedges stuck in a large piece of gum or elm.


I started with 2 wedges. Then I started picking them up at garage sales and reconditioning them. So I am close to that number as well! 3, 4, and 5 pound sizes, along with a couple of '_wood grenades_' (just for show-and-tell purposes).



nomad_archer said:


> Why a bb kit ambull why not another saw?





Ambull01 said:


> I think it's about $126


Aftermarket is about $130 on Baileys. OEM is $200 (might be less on sale). For that price difference, I would suggest the OEM.

Philbert


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Just buy this one http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ported-carb-modded-7900-dolkita-750-shipped.282810/ and then have two Makitas in the fleet.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Just buy this one http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ported-carb-modded-7900-dolkita-750-shipped.282810/ and then have two Makitas in the fleet.


Only issue is the price lol. I have no desire to own a hot rodded saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I think it's about $126



I might be lucky with CL this year but I picked up a $175 70cc husky. If you don't need it now and are willing to negotiate and wait you might find something along the 70cc lines and not need to go the BB route and add another saw to the fleet. But the BB route could be fun as long as you have the ability to install it.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I might be lucky with CL this year but I picked up a $175 70cc husky. If you don't need it now and are willing to negotiate and wait you might find something along the 70cc lines and not need to go the BB route and add another saw to the fleet. But the BB route could be fun as long as you have the ability to install it.


Nice find. Only issue is I want to go 60cc and 80cc. The Poulan will be the 60cc or I could use the Makita if I find an 80. A big 80cc saw seems to be a bit rare and usually commands a high price on CL. I'll keep looking though


----------



## blades

Got a home depot out your way? they sell off used equipment every now and again- Makita brand saws ( same as dolmar) 60cc . Been going for 200-250 - put a big bore kit on it for 80cc still under 600all told if you do the work .
64xx and 79xx series makita/dolmar really do not need a hop up except for the cat type muffler on the latest ones and that is just removing cat and a bit of a retune. With the cat they run a bit to hot temp wise imop. I have a pair of each 64 and 79 units with different bar lengths- covers almost everything under the sun. An 084/ 42" gets the really big stuff and a 112dolmar ( 50cc) and a little echo (33cc) for the small stuff or trimming. some day when the stars align I'd like to get my hands on the Dolmar 90cc. Those haven't been sold stateside for a number of years.


----------



## crazywolf

Correct me if I'm wrong but cc isn't a full measure of the saw's power correct?


----------



## Ambull01

blades said:


> Got a home depot out your way? they sell off used equipment every now and again- Makita brand saws ( same as dolmar) 60cc . Been going for 200-250 - put a big bore kit on it for 80cc still under 600all told if you do the work .
> 64xx and 79xx series makita/dolmar really do not need a hop up except for the cat type muffler on the latest ones and that is just removing cat and a bit of a retune. With the cat they run a bit to hot temp wise imop. I have a pair of each 64 and 79 units with different bar lengths- covers almost everything under the sun. An 084/ 42" gets the really big stuff and a 112dolmar ( 50cc) and a little echo (33cc) for the small stuff or trimming. some day when the stars align I'd like to get my hands on the Dolmar 90cc. Those haven't been sold stateside for a number of years.


I know, that's where I bought my Makita. They sell for about $265 around here. Haven't run into any problems so far with my stock cat


----------



## Bullvi22

I wish I had the luck with Home Depot makitas and CL that some of you guys have, but I've come to the conclusion that WV just isn't the home of too many pro saws and they seldom appear on CL at all. I've never seen any chainsaws at our Home Depots either. All depends on where you live I guess.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but cc isn't a full measure of the saw's power correct?



You are correct. But cc's give you some idea what you are getting into. kind of like v-4, v-6, v-8 when it comes to vehicles. You have some idea that a v-8 will generate more power than a v-6. But just being a v-8 doesnt tell the whole story


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Nice find. Only issue is I want to go 60cc and 80cc. The Poulan will be the 60cc or I could use the Makita if I find an 80. A big 80cc saw seems to be a bit rare and usually commands a high price on CL. I'll keep looking though



Just go 90cc and bite the bullet and get an ms066/660/661 series saw and be done with it. Hey its easy to spend other peoples money so take the advice with a grain of salt. You are probably in good shape getting the bbk for a few hundred bucks and getting to work.


----------



## Bullvi22

Hard to argue with $200 for an oem 84cc kit in my book. That was my plan originally before I bought the 660


----------



## Philbert

Bullvi22 said:


> I've never seen any chainsaws at our Home Depots either.


They are only at HD with a rental department. If you visit them, they sometimes have stuff that they are selling displayed (typically after 2-3 years of rental use). If you _ASK_, sometimes they have more!

Some rental manages will take your name and keep it on an informal list for when specific items become available. I hope that I don't get kicked off the site for admitting this, but I have been called and turned down a few saws (!). Was just not a good time for me, or had some other options at that time. But it might work for you.

Philbert


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Philbert said:


> They are only at HD with a rental department. If you visit them, they sometimes have stuff that they are selling displayed (typically after 2-3 years of rental use). If you _ASK_, sometimes they have more!
> 
> Some rental manages will take your name and keep it on an informal list for when specific items become available. I hope that I don't get kicked off the site for admitting this, but I have been called and turned down a few saws (!). Was just not a good time for me, or had some other options at that time. But it might work for you.
> 
> Philbert



Heresy! We might have to burn you at the stake!


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Just go 90cc and bite the bullet and get an ms066/660/661 series saw and be done with it. Hey its easy to spend other peoples money so take the advice with a grain of salt. You are probably in good shape getting the bbk for a few hundred bucks and getting to work.


 Only think I'm nervous about is the whole freaking mess concerning checking squish, new decomps, clips, etc. I have no clue how to do that stuff


----------



## Greenthorn

Ambull01 said:


> Only issue is the price lol. I have no desire to own a hot rodded saw.



You only say that, cause you haven't ran one, maybe? I said it for 20 years and finally bit the bullet, got a MMWS 441 and I can assure you I am bucking trees twice as fast as I previously did. I would do it all over again....wished I'd done it 25 years ago! I do run square ground chain though, and that makes a big difference too.


----------



## Ambull01

Greenthorn said:


> You only say that, cause you haven't ran one, maybe? I said it for 20 years and finally bit the bullet, got a MMWS 441 and I can assure you I am bucking trees twice as fast as I previously did. I would do it all over again....wished I'd done it 25 years ago! I do run square ground chain though, and that makes a big difference too.


 You may be right. I'm a total noob at this wood cutting business so all mu thoughts may be off base. What I've found to be the case is cutting a tree is by far the easiest and fastest part of scrounging. Hauling, splitting, and stacking requires more physical labor and time. So if I am able to buck a log in 10 sec vs 20 sec it's not a huge difference. Also, I would think a modded saw may require more fuel so whatever time saved bucking may be partially eliminated by frequent fueling


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I jumped from a Stihl 310 (60cc) to a Jonsered 2188 (87cc), and I actually burn less fuel to cut the same amount of wood. Part of this is from getting better at filing chain, but having a saw that doesn't slow down in the cut saves a lot of running time. I can buck a pickup load worth of wood in about 15-20 minutes, where previously it took me more than an hour.


----------



## Greenthorn

Ambull01 said:


> I would think a modded saw may require more fuel so whatever time saved bucking may be partially eliminated by frequent fueling



BLASPHEMER!!!!

This is _some_ truth to that.....


----------



## Greenthorn

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I jumped from a Stihl 310 (60cc) to a Jonsered 2188 (87cc), and I actually burn less fuel to cut the same amount of wood. Part of this is from getting better at filing chain, but having a saw that doesn't slow down in the cut saves a lot of running time. I can buck a pickup load worth of wood in about 15-20 minutes, where previously it took me more than an hour.



I guess @svk is too busy cleaning up on aisle 3 (moody thread) to mess with scroungers right now, but he can vouch for that fact too. Today it took me 3 hours to cut, load and unload 3 pickup loads. It would have been an all day job with my stock 361.


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> I guess @svk is too busy cleaning up on aisle 3 (moody thread) to mess with scroungers right now, but he can vouch for that fact too. Today it took me 3 hours to cut, load and unload 3 pickup loads. It would have been an all day job with my stock 361.


Lol had to bring in skid steer to clean up all of the white bear and primate poop over there.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I jumped from a Stihl 310 (60cc) to a Jonsered 2188 (87cc), and I actually burn less fuel to cut the same amount of wood. Part of this is from getting better at filing chain, but having a saw that doesn't slow down in the cut saves a lot of running time. I can buck a pickup load worth of wood in about 15-20 minutes, where previously it took me more than an hour.


 No way! You must use your chainsaw as a body rest or something. The Makita cuts through white oak with no issues.


----------



## farmer steve

today's pickins.went next door to get a small dead hickory that i cut the poison ivy vine on it last spring. ended up with some dead ash,oak and cherry. forgot pics.
then went down back to get a dead ash i saw from the treestand this morning. also saw another dead hickory top. finished out the bucket with some more dead ash.
first pic is the hickory then filled the bucket with the ash. all cut with the 40 cc 023.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Also, I would think a modded saw may require more fuel so whatever time saved bucking may be partially eliminated by frequent fueling



The big bore kit drinks a lot of fuel, but it screams in the cut. Just had mine on the bench today for a sharpening. She's ready to eat again.


----------



## dancan

Ambull01 said:


> Well I'm definitely going 24" semi skip then lol. Less cutters to file. I kinda like filing but it gets tedious real quick hand filing multiple chains. I usually bring about three sharp chains when I cut so I can change them when they're dull



A normal chain will cut wood faster than a skip with your Makita at 24" , get the Pferd or Stihl file holder that does the rakers at the same time if you want to spend less time filing .
My 2 cents on your bb upgrade are to go oem , if you had plenty of saws to work with , dabble on the aftermarket if you want to play .
I can cut a truck load of wood in less than an hour with my 241 or 260 , more with my 361 , but , it all depends on the wood I have to work with , I cut up a truckload of pine in less than an hour with my 066 but I used 30" of my 32" bar and 3 tanks of fuel LOL


----------



## dancan

BTW , modded saws get stuff done quicker , make you smile more , more fun to run and you won't care about the fuel ...


----------



## MustangMike

Question about Black Walnut??? Cut a bunch of it today, and it split with the Fiskars so fast I'm not even going to bother bringing the splitter over, like I had originally planned. Could not believe how effective the Fiskars was on it. I had to make sure I did not swing too hard on anything other than the full diameter rounds, or the piece would go flying!

Black Walnut seems hard, but light, and the straight grained stuff splits very easily (all just like Ash). Does the split wood dry out as fast as Ash??? Although there was a pile of previously cut wood (some partly punky), the 4 topped trees I dropped today still have green under the bark, but it seems to me that it should dry fast. (Conversely, Oak, Cherry & Hard Maple all feel very heavy when green).

Hopefully, will finish it up tomorrow. This was a project "abandoned" by others. The owner is a lifelong local, 91 years old. Very interesting to talk with. He told me he would take them down himself, but they would not rent him a saw due to his age, then he said "I'm still strong enough to use one". I like this guy!


----------



## nomad_archer

I have cut some of it and burnt it the same year and it made btu's. The only thing I don't like about black walnut is how it turns everything under the clutch cover black.


----------



## SteveSS

If that Black Walnut is still green under the bark, run your saw down it and put a slice in it. The green bark is pretty tough in my experience and holds on pretty tight. Once it's dry though, it falls right off. Can't comment how fast it dries other than to say that I cut a live tree sometime back around November/December, bucked it up to 18" long rounds, and split it sometime this spring after it warmed up a bit. The pic that I posted a day or so ago is the same wood and it's all very dry and burning as we speak.


----------



## MustangMike

I just split it instead, but does not seem like it has a lot of moisture to get rid of.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don't over do it uncle mike, I'm gonna need someone to drag the deer I plan on shooting out the woods this season. I took off the 20th so Ill be up early Friday thru Sunday. My assistant manager is off next week otherwise I'd say lets get up there a day next week too.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, you are younger than me, it is you who should be dragging my deer!!!

Besides, Isn't that why I got an ATV???

Actually, if I did not stay in shape, you would have something to worry about.


----------



## MustangMike

My research did not yield a real answer, but I did see Walnut listed as "easy to light", just as Ash is, so I think it may be similar.


----------



## tla100

Well, finally split my flatbed full of wood. Went from this:







To this: 2 homemade "steel pallets"...All scrap iron and rebar... Maple one is 4'x5'x3 1/2' tall. other is 4'x5'x4' with cottonwood. Just about 1.25 cord. Parked splitter in between empty pallets. About 2 1/2 hours worth of work. Split for a while, stack, split.....Some of the dried out cottonwood was NASTY, stringy and did not want to pop. My wedge is sharp and it had a tough time.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Question about Black Walnut??? Cut a bunch of it today, and it split with the Fiskars so fast I'm not even going to bother bringing the splitter over, like I had originally planned. Could not believe how effective the Fiskars was on it. I had to make sure I did not swing too hard on anything other than the full diameter rounds, or the piece would go flying!
> 
> Black Walnut seems hard, but light, and the straight grained stuff splits very easily (all just like Ash). Does the split wood dry out as fast as Ash??? Although there was a pile of previously cut wood (some partly punky), the 4 topped trees I dropped today still have green under the bark, but it seems to me that it should dry fast. (Conversely, Oak, Cherry & Hard Maple all feel very heavy when green).
> 
> Hopefully, will finish it up tomorrow. This was a project "abandoned" by others. The owner is a lifelong local, 91 years old. Very interesting to talk with. He told me he would take them down himself, but they would not rent him a saw due to his age, then he said "I'm still strong enough to use one". I like this guy!


the walnut will dry fairly quick when stacked. will rot if left in ground contact for to long. nice fireplace wood as it burns with some nicely colored blue/green flames. 



tla100 said:


> Well, finally split my flatbed full of wood. Went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this: 2 homemade "steel pallets"...All scrap iron and rebar... Maple one is 4'x5'x3 1/2' tall. other is 4'x5'x4' with cottonwood. Just about 1.25 cord. Parked splitter in between empty pallets. About 2 1/2 hours worth of work. Split for a while, stack, split.....Some of the dried out cottonwood was NASTY, stringy and did not want to pop. My wedge is sharp and it had a tough time.


a true scrounger. campin out next to the wood pile.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Actually, if I did not stay in shape, you would have something to worry about.


Mike you must be in pretty decent shape considering how much wood you work in a give year.

Speaking of staying in shape. We got on that topic last year after Clint had his little scare. Clint how are you doing?

Personally I am down 25-30lbs since this time last year and a whole lot stronger than I was. I'm not in as good of shape as I would like but being in better shape sure has made all of the house work, firewood work and hunting much easier and enjoyable. I hope the rest of you are keeping in decent shape so we have you around here for a long long time. Except marshy and svk... those bad biased mods (cross thread reference). Just kidding marshy and svk thanks for keeping children inline and the animals in the cages. The rest of us appreciate what you do to keep it decent around here but still let us have some fun.


----------



## Coro cutter

Hello scroungers 
Had a good day today scrounging some purri red gum and pohuakawa 

I will let the photos do the talking


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> A normal chain will cut wood faster than a skip with your Makita at 24" , get the Pferd or Stihl file holder that does the rakers at the same time if you want to spend less time filing .
> My 2 cents on your bb upgrade are to go oem , if you had plenty of saws to work with , dabble on the aftermarket if you want to play .
> I can cut a truck load of wood in less than an hour with my 241 or 260 , more with my 361 , but , it all depends on the wood I have to work with , I cut up a truckload of pine in less than an hour with my 066 but I used 30" of my 32" bar and 3 tanks of fuel LOL


 Just filed down the rakers last week. It was the first time for me. Used to just throw the chains away when dull lol. I have the Oregon file guide thing that clamps onto the bar and chain. It does a decent job but it's a bit flimsy.
That's a good point about the after market BBK vs OEM. The OEM is 79cc vs 84cc but the tolerances and build quality is probably better. I'm going to attempt a squish check on my Makita this weekend, hope I don't screw the saw up. I absolutely need no drama saws to keep working towards my goal of three years firewood supply.
Yeah the only reason I want to step up to a 24" bar is to be ready for large logs from the tree guy. I had to cut that oak log from both sides since I only have about 18"of usable bar since the bucking spikes are so large. Just don't see how an 80cc saw will drastically reduce cutting time vs a 60cc. I'll test it out once I do the OEM kit swap vs my Poulan. I question just about everything so I hope no one thinks I'm calling them a liar



]


----------



## zogger

Coro cutter said:


> Hello scroungers
> Had a good day today scrounging some purri red gum and pohuakawa
> 
> I will let the photos do the talking



Wow, that's some hard dusty looking wood. Well, except for that glob of whatever it is leaking out the big round. I bet you have to clean the bar oil holes and your air filters a lot cutting that stuff.


----------



## nomad_archer

ambull 20cc will make a difference. For me going from 50 to 70 with the same 20" bar or even a 20" bar on the 50cc and 24" on the 70cc, I was done with the oak right now with the 70cc where I had to be patient with the 50cc saw. So 20cc lets you run a bigger bar with more power. so you make less cuts in shorter time. Then if you get to noodling......


----------



## greendohn

A couple pics of Monday's

score, it's s/s in the shed and I scored another load yesterday that's still on the Great White Hope.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Mike you must be in pretty decent shape considering how much wood you work in a give year.
> 
> Speaking of staying in shape. We got on that topic last year after Clint had his little scare. Clint how are you doing?
> 
> Personally I am down 25-30lbs since this time last year and a whole lot stronger than I was. I'm not in as good of shape as I would like but being in better shape sure has made all of the house work, firewood work and hunting much easier and enjoyable. I hope the rest of you are keeping in decent shape so we have you around here for a long long time. Except marshy and svk... those bad biased mods (cross thread reference). Just kidding marshy and svk thanks for keeping children inline and the animals in the cages. The rest of us appreciate what you do to keep it decent around here but still let us have some fun.


not enough bone on top for soup NA.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> not enough bone on top for soup NA.



Ahhhhh its still fun when they are sub-legal. You need to get your big buck. I started packing last night for the sunday to sunday trip up to my cabin starting this weekend. I cant wait. 

We will have to hook up between archery and rifle. The only thing keeping me from heading your way sooner is during week I have 7am daycare drop off duty which means I get into the woods way late and I wouldn't want to mess anything up for you if/when I would show up at 8 something.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Ahhhhh its still fun when they are sub-legal. You need to get your big buck. I started packing last night for the sunday to sunday trip up to my cabin starting this weekend. I cant wait.
> 
> We will have to hook up between archery and rifle. The only thing keeping me from heading your way sooner is during week I have 7am daycare drop off duty which means I get into the woods way late and I wouldn't want to mess anything up for you if/when I would show up at 8 something.



I'm headed out first thing tomorrow until Sunday. Combining hunting with scrounging LOL I'm hoping I bring back a bunch of wood and meat for the freezer.


----------



## Bullvi22

Does the wood dry out better in the freezer? 

Jk, jk


----------



## MustangMike

Freeze Dried!!!

Finished splitting up the Black Walnut with the Fiskars, except for 3 or 4 knotty pieces that I noodled with the 362 (it was what I had with me, and it did just fine).

Will let you all know how much there was when I load the trailer & deliver it, but it will be a few days, got the CT GTG on Sat!!!

An interesting story, one of these Walnuts had some damage down low on the trunk, and they are all in his back yard, which abuts the back yard of the house on the next block. Well, it seems there was a stolen car, and they found it crashed into that tree (at least 200' from the road).

So I was talking to the 91 year old owner about when I may come back with the trailer and pick up the wood for delivery. I told him maybe on Sun, he said no, not on Sunday. I replied, but I may be able to get a helper on Sunday. He replied, "I'm here all the time, and I can help you"!!!

I guess I will be wheelbarrowing the wood to the trailer by myself sometime next week!


----------



## Ambull01

You guys ever been to DC? Freaking concrete jungle. Can't wait for the weekend to get out in the woods and cut /split some wood!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever been to DC? Freaking concrete jungle. Can't wait for the weekend to get out in the woods and cut /split some wood!


wife used to work there. 6 am on the beltway is crazy. everybody is still asleep goin friggin 80mph.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Mike you must be in pretty decent shape considering how much wood you work in a give year.
> 
> Speaking of staying in shape. We got on that topic last year after Clint had his little scare. Clint how are you doing?
> 
> Personally I am down 25-30lbs since this time last year and a whole lot stronger than I was. I'm not in as good of shape as I would like but being in better shape sure has made all of the house work, firewood work and hunting much easier and enjoyable. I hope the rest of you are keeping in decent shape so we have you around here for a long long time. Except marshy and svk... those bad biased mods (cross thread reference). Just kidding marshy and svk thanks for keeping children inline and the animals in the cages. The rest of us appreciate what you do to keep it decent around here but still let us have some fun.




Congrats to you, that is hard to do. My Dad always used to say "pick the lean horse for the long race"!


----------



## dancan

Reid , 20cc won't make much of a difference in 6" wood but all the difference in the world at 16" , with your saw , don't waste your time playing with squish , leave it alone , get another saw or put the oem 79cc p/c on it because the weight stays the same .
Get the file guide I talked about , you will be happy with it , I bought 1 to try , now I have a .325 , 3/8ths and a 3/8ths lp 
Curro , can you show us a few pics of your wood burners that you guys use ?


----------



## dancan

I've been picking away at the things that the previous owner neglected on the new to me scrounge mobile , while the previous owner wasn't an abuser , if it wasn't needed to make the truck go , it wasn't needed LOL
I wasn't to pleased with the fuel mileage , 15mpg at best so I called a truck guy that I know who speaks 7.3 in his sleep to come over to check it through and get it to where it should be .
Last Friday I changed the tires from P265/70/16 to a Lt235/80/16 , got 17mpg on the first tank since the changeover combined city/highway/trailer .


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Just filed down the rakers last week. It was the first time for me. Used to just throw the chains away when dull lol. I have the Oregon file guide thing that clamps onto the bar and chain. It does a decent job but it's a bit flimsy.
> That's a good point about the after market BBK vs OEM. The OEM is 79cc vs 84cc but the tolerances and build quality is probably better. I'm going to attempt a squish check on my Makita this weekend, hope I don't screw the saw up. I absolutely need no drama saws to keep working towards my goal of three years firewood supply.
> Yeah the only reason I want to step up to a 24" bar is to be ready for large logs from the tree guy. I had to cut that oak log from both sides since I only have about 18"of usable bar since the bucking spikes are so large. Just don't see how an 80cc saw will drastically reduce cutting time vs a 60cc. I'll test it out once I do the OEM kit swap vs my Poulan. I question just about everything so I hope no one thinks I'm calling them a liar



It's just a fact, larger displacement saws will cut the same wood faster and easier, most cases. Same with a modded saw. Basically a modded saw cuts at least 10 ccs higher over stock. It will pull harder, more torque, while gaining significant chain speed. Tell ya whut cuts *good*, once you are into mambo wood, big displacement PLUS modded...every boy needs a 90....


----------



## Greenthorn

OK, scrounging for me this year is over. unless a tree falls in front of my truck driving down the road.
Anybody wanna scrounge some poplar tops in Southern Indiana, contact me, there's at least 40 loads left.
I now have to get back to my black locust score. Cut over 100 trees last year, and the farmer neighbor says get them out before planting or he's gonna have it all bulldozed... hop to it greenthorn...

So final pics of last 3 days scrounge is 6 pickup loads of logger left tops........


Next, my neighbor, I swear he's a bigger buzzer than me, he's always bringing over hard liquor, I usually take one shot, but tonight I took three, damn fine stuff I may add...




Now we're Pink Floyd...comfortably numb......bedtime for me...

Guess gonna enjoy a 2100 fire though....


----------



## Greenthorn

That last pic of the poplar vapors firing is pretty cool, didn't know it looked like that till now...


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> It's just a fact, larger displacement saws will cut the same wood faster and easier, most cases. Same with a modded saw. Basically a modded saw cuts at least 10 ccs higher over stock. It will pull harder, more torque, while gaining significant chain speed. Tell ya whut cuts *good*, once you are into mambo wood, big displacement PLUS modded...every boy needs a 90....



Ohhh, I want that saw! I'll trade you that for my Makita


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Ohhh, I want that saw! I'll trade you that for my Makita



hahahaha, bet you would! hehehehe

Keep checking the classifieds, they show up. That's how I got that one couple years ago, with my tax return loot. Hmm just looked, see a couple 066 stihls, a husky 394 and a big mama husky 3120 on page one of the saw classifieds.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> hahahaha, bet you would! hehehehe
> 
> Keep checking the classifieds, they show up. That's how I got that one couple years ago, with my tax return loot. Hmm just looked, see a couple 066 stihls, a husky 394 and a big mama husky 3120 on page one of the saw classifieds.



Come on man, I'm looking after your health and general well being. The Makita will probably be lighter thus easier on your body to run. 

I would love a big Husk, just doesn't make sense to spend that kind of money when I could just do the BBK/OEM swap. I'll just be patient and hope some ignorant chain saw person will sell a big cc saw on CL for cheap. I would really like that big Poulan, not sure the model number. Think it was 6 something. Saw a guy using it to cut a massive downed tree with it.


----------



## dancan

Yup , some of them vintage poulans are big tree cutters but worth more to some as a collectible .
What size are the trees that you are cutting ?


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Yup , some of them vintage poulans are big tree cutters but worth more to some as a collectible .
> What size are the trees that you are cutting ?



Not sure actually lol. I've never taken the time to measure. I'll say the biggest I've cut would probably be around 22-24" so far. I'm planning ahead though for the tree guy's delivery. He said they will get logs up to 40" or so on occasion. I told him I'll take anything except gum and all sizes.


----------



## MustangMike

Most people don't really need a saw above 80 cc, and a ported 77 cc saw will go through most wood like paper mache. I know that ported 90+ ccs are stronger, but I'm not a fax of the extra weight. I would have to be cutting some large, tough stuff on a regular basis to want one of them.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Come on man, I'm looking after your health and general well being. The Makita will probably be lighter thus easier on your body to run.
> 
> I would love a big Husk, just doesn't make sense to spend that kind of money when I could just do the BBK/OEM swap. I'll just be patient and hope some ignorant chain saw person will sell a big cc saw on CL for cheap. I would really like that big Poulan, not sure the model number. Think it was 6 something. Saw a guy using it to cut a massive downed tree with it.



A 655 with or without boost port...they are worth more than an average 90 cc husky or stihl. Yep, a step above badazz


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Most people don't really need a saw above 80 cc, and a ported 77 cc saw will go through most wood like paper mache. I know that ported 90+ ccs are stronger, but I'm not a fax of the extra weight. I would have to be cutting some large, tough stuff on a regular basis to want one of them.



80s are good too, I have two of them plus my stolen big echo, which ran a three foot bar just fine. Thing is, not much difference in weight going to a 90, except for the dolmar, they are lighter as far as 80s go. Now heavy is 084, 880, 3120 and the old big merikan monsters from the olden days.


----------



## dancan

If you're gonna be into wood that size consistently get a husky 390 , Stihl 066 , Dolmar 9010 .
I'd be looking at the classifieds here on AS and deal with one of the sellers that have been here for a while with happy customers.
I'd polly pick up a second makita to do the p/c upgrade , running a saw all day blocking up big wood will surely find what parts are getting due to be fixed sooner than you think Lol
I don't think that the money spent on a couple of saws would be wasted monies .
40" wood will make some pile of firewood , great scrounge specially when it gets delivered


----------



## Deleted member 83629

sometimes i need this saw for the big stuff, the only problem is i don't have it


----------



## MustangMike

He will likely get 40" Tulip, and only need a 60 cc saw to devour it!!!!


----------



## CrufflerJJ

MustangMike said:


> Most people don't really need a saw above 80 cc ...snip...



What is this word "need" you mention?


----------



## JustJeff

I have never owned anything bigger than 70cc. But my neighbor has a 95cc jonsered and 2 stihl 362's. Couple years ago he was swinging that 2295 but now reaches for the 362 c-m. Says his back thanks him in the morning by allowing him to stand upright. 
Me, I love my 365 xt. Cuts wood twice as fast as a 50cc saw but gets heavy when limbing. I still grab the buzzy 33cc craftsman for that. I think I will look for a good quality lightweight 40-45 cc saw. You guys have any favorites in that class?


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> If you're gonna be into wood that size consistently get a husky 390 , Stihl 066 , Dolmar 9010 .
> I'd be looking at the classifieds here on AS and deal with one of the sellers that have been here for a while with happy customers.
> I'd polly pick up a second makita to do the p/c upgrade , running a saw all day blocking up big wood will surely find what parts are getting due to be fixed sooner than you think Lol
> I don't think that the money spent on a couple of saws would be wasted monies .
> 40" wood will make some pile of firewood , great scrounge specially when it gets delivered


 It will suck splitting 40" rounds with the Fiskars. Going to offer the tree guel cash for his fuel to speed up delivery 



MustangMike said:


> He will likely get 40" Tulip, and only need a 60 cc saw to devour it!!!!


 No sir! I'll cut the tulip poplar then leave it for the in-laws. I'm not messing with poplar again. Burns too gast and sucks at producing coals


----------



## Ambull01

Would you guys buy an old Echo cs 900 evl for $150? Supposed to be a 91cc saw I think. Most likely built in the 80s from what I read. Not super fast but a torque monster


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Cuts wood twice as fast as a 50cc saw but gets heavy when limbing. I still grab the buzzy 33cc craftsman for that. I think I will look for a good quality lightweight 40-45 cc saw. You guys have any favorites in that class?



I can only offer my experience in the 40cc class is a homeowner echo CS 400. With a MM and tune the little saw with an 18" bar screams through all of the little stuff and limbing without me having to bend over much. It is really lightweight and has very good AV. Its up to you what you want to get but the CS400 can be had cheap used. Mine was $75 on CL and $300 new from a dealer. If all you are using it for is limbing and small stuff it should fit the bill and the budget. I am sure there are other and better saws in the class but catch it at the right price and I say do it. When I look at what I have to cut if it is 8-10" diameter rounds or less I am reaching for the cs400 over the 50cc ms271 mostly due to the weight difference. If I have a most of the wood is in the 10"+ range then I get the 50cc saw.

I wish you were closer, I would bring it over and let you form your own opinion.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> I can only offer my experience in the 40cc class is a homeowner echo CS 400. With a MM and tune the little saw with an 18" bar screams through all of the little stuff and limbing without me having to bend over much. It is really lightweight and has very good AV. Its up to you what you want to get but the CS400 can be had cheap used. Mine was $75 on CL and $300 new from a dealer. If all you are using it for is limbing and small stuff it should fit the bill and the budget. I am sure there are other and better saws in the class but catch it at the right price and I say do it. When I look at what I have to cut if it is 8-10" diameter rounds or less I am reaching for the cs400 over the 50cc ms271 mostly due to the weight difference. If I have a most of the wood is in the 10"+ range then I get the 50cc saw.
> 
> I wish you were closer, I would bring it over and let you form your own opinion.


Thanks.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm doin' good nomad. Taking advantage of this perfect cuttin' weather we've been having. The woods are bone dry and all the leaves, except for the red oak, have fallen. The beech and sugar maple have really low moisture content right now, so now is the time to drop 'em. Got about 50 or 60 trees down and limbed so far, and the wife and I scrounged a couple of loads of pine cones for fire starters, and dead pine limbs for kindling. I checked the obituaries in the paper this morning and I wasn't in there, so it's going to be a good day! lol


----------



## mainewoods

Sure is nice to type on a full sized keyboard again, those 7" tablets just ain't made for the age challenged !!


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> I'm doin' good nomad. Taking advantage of this perfect cuttin' weather we've been having. The woods are bone dry and all the leaves, except for the red oak, have fallen. The beech and sugar maple have really low moisture content right now, so now is the time to drop 'em. Got about 50 or 60 trees down and limbed so far, and the wife and I scrounged a couple of loads of pine cones for fire starters, and dead pine limbs for kindling. I checked the obituaries in the paper this morning and I wasn't in there, so it's going to be a good day! lol



Damn, 50-60 trees sound like a full time job. Guess that kind of firewood supply is needed up in Maine though lol. I have to do the pine cone fire starter thing you described on your PM. Hopefully I still have it saved. Are you still getting health checks periodically? I need to start doing deadlifts again. Sitting on my butt all day is making my back weak.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, 50-60 trees sound like a full time job. Guess that kind of firewood supply is needed up in Maine though lol. I have to do the pine cone fire starter thing you described on your PM. Hopefully I still have it saved. Are you still getting health checks periodically? I need to start doing deadlifts again. Sitting on my butt all day is making my back weak.



Working the 40" hardwood rounds is a good alternative to deadlifts if you don't break them down before moving. Get back to lifting weights you will need it if/when you get into those 80-90cc saws.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I think I will look for a good quality lightweight 40-45 cc saw. You guys have any favorites in that class?



Same weight as most 40-45 cc saws. Nothing stock can match this for limbing and smaller wood.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Working the 40" hardwood rounds is a good alternative to deadlifts if you don't break them down before moving. Get back to lifting weights you will need it if/when you get into those 80-90cc saws.



Limbing with my 2186 feels heavy after 3 branches. But when I'm bucking it never feels heavy, especially with the way it balances with the 28" bar.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Working the 40" hardwood rounds is a good alternative to deadlifts if you don't break them down before moving. Get back to lifting weights you will need it if/when you get into those 80-90cc saws.



I'm hoping I never see 40" rounds lol. Just told the tree guy I'll accept anything to increase my chance of delivery. Saw would only weigh around 20-30 lbs and would only be used for bucking so shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Same weight as most 40-45 cc saws. Nothing stock can match this for limbing and smaller wood.
> 
> View attachment 458934



I need to keep an eye out for one of those on cl. I just looked it only weighs 10.8lbs verusus the cs-400 at 10.1 lbs. That makes that decision easy. If I ever find one.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I'm hoping I never see 40" rounds lol. Just told the tree guy I'll accept anything to increase my chance of delivery. Saw would only weigh around 20-30 lbs and would only be used for bucking so shouldn't be a huge deal.


Honestly if you are only working up one or two trees of the size per year, your current saw will do the job with a longer bar and skip chain. You will spend two months worth of heating funds to get a decent used big saw. I believe the weak link on those Makitas is the oiler. Maybe someone can chime in what the maximum bar length you can use with stock oil setup.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Honestly if you are only working up one or two trees of the size per year, your current saw will do the job with a longer bar and skip chain. You will spend two months worth of heating funds to get a decent used big saw. I believe the weak link on those Makitas is the oiler. Maybe someone can chime in what the maximum bar length you can use with stock oil setup.



Yeah, I think you're right. 

Was trying to convince myself I needed a bigger cc saw or a BBK upgrade. I'm not going to be cutting on a daily basis wasting cash on another saw/a BBK would be kinda stupid. I think 32" is the largest people say the Makita will oil reliably. I've found the Makita to be a little finicky with bar oil. So far the Ace Hardware brand oil is the only thing that is thin enough to suffice. Tried the TS and Husky oil but they are too thick/tacky.


----------



## Bullvi22

You're right about the poplar trees, that's 75% of the trees in my yard at least, they aren't much for firewood. Never seen anything light up quicker and burn hot for just a bit though, great kindling.


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> You're right about the poplar trees, that's 75% of the trees in my yard at least, they aren't much for firewood. Never seen anything light up quicker and burn hot for just a bit though, great kindling.



Burned a bunch last year. They seem to rot quick too. Also, probably due to the rot but all the splits were pretty moist. I would think something like poplar would dry quick. It's too bad really. I hear poplar is great for coppicing and grows fast. Everything else about it just sucks though lol.


----------



## Ambull01

Another semi-scrounge related question. As you all may know, I suck with physics. Concerning a larger bar and kickbacks, does the speed of said kickback increase? I know the chance of a kickback increases because a longer bar will make potential bar tip contact more likely. Not sure about the speed though or maybe that's when speed = force? Seems like a fast spinning chain on a shorter bar will have a lightning quick kickback. A longer possibly slower spinning bar and chain combo seems as though the kickback will be slower.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Concerning a larger bar and kickbacks, does the speed of said kickback increase? I know the chance of a kickback increases because a longer bar will make potential bar tip contact more likely.


Long bars can still kickback. The longer bar is heavier, and the additional mass will slightly resist some of the kickback force. The longer distance to the tip will also add a fraction of a second for reaction time before it would contact the sawyer.

I understand that the kickback prevention efforts focus on smaller saw, more likely to be used by less experienced, or trained, users, and more likely to be used in limbing type tasks, where they might contact other stuff.

The linear chain speed (feet per minute) along a longer bar would still be the same (aside from some additional friction), all things equal (same RPM, same sprocket, etc.).

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Long bars can still kickback. The longer bar is heavier, and the additional mass will slightly resist some of the kickback force. The longer distance to the tip will also add a fraction of a second for reaction time before it would contact the sawyer.
> 
> I understand that the kickback prevention efforts focus on smaller saw, more likely to be used by less experienced, or trained, users, and more likely to be used in limbing type tasks, where they might contact other stuff.
> 
> The linear chain speed (feet per minute) along a longer bar would still be the same (aside from some additional friction), all things equal (same RPM, same sprocket, etc.).
> 
> Philbert



Hmm, so a longer bar may be safer. Who'd a thunk it! I was thinking the smaller saw would have higher RPMs. Sort of like a 4 banger car vs v8.


----------



## Greenthorn

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, so a longer bar may be safer. Who'd a thunk it! I was thinking the smaller saw would have higher RPMs. Sort of like a 4 banger car vs v8.



Been my experience the smaller bars are easier and much more prone to kick back, not fact, just my opinion.


----------



## nomad_archer

Greenthorn said:


> Been my experience the smaller bars are easier and much more prone to kick back, not fact, just my opinion.



Same here. I know a 16" bar on a 50cc saw will come back at you right now if you screw up. So one better be paying attention.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, so a longer bar may be safer. Who'd a thunk it! I was thinking the smaller saw would have higher RPMs. Sort of like a 4 banger car vs v8.



You can get kick straight out as well, just a slight pinch and whammo a heavy saw is coming straight back at ya. Chain sawing can be dangerous, ya never know. A local here had a tree come back on him when falling and tore his face off. He had just retired and never got to spend his first retirement pension check. I haven't seen the stump but bet it was a sloping back cut.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> You can get kick straight out as well, just a slight pinch and whammo a heavy saw is coming straight back at ya. Chain sawing can be dangerous, ya never know. A local here had a tree come back on him when falling and tore his face off. He had just retired and never got to spend his first retirement pension check. I haven't seen the stump but bet it was a sloping back cut.



Yep, that happened to me lol. Didn't see the kerf closing and it pinched my bar. Saw pushed back into my thigh. Left a tender spot for a while.


----------



## Bullvi22

zogger said:


> You can get kick straight out as well, just a slight pinch and whammo a heavy saw is coming straight back at ya. Chain sawing can be dangerous, ya never know. A local here had a tree come back on him when falling and tore his face off. He had just retired and never got to spend his first retirement pension check. I haven't seen the stump but bet it was a sloping back cut.



Dang, what is it with guys retiring and dying almost immediately, although I can't think of a more gnarly death than "face ripped off by chainsaw"


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> I needed a couple of 2x4's so I go to the mill and saw them out , I cover up the mill and start picking up my lumber thinking that the mill is making funny noises , I turn and find that it's my little buddy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hockey stick in sight and you can't swing a green white pine 2x4 very fast LOL
> I guess I'll have to go to the store and scrounge for supper there .



Very cute....I couldn't kill one if I was starving.....look at that gorgeous feathered guy....handsome


----------



## Marine5068

Anyways, since I'm off on holidays until Wednesday night(suckers), I'm heading out to scrounge some Oak and Maple I saw thrown to the curb last night at a building site.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm, so a longer bar may be safer.


Not saying that. You can get hurt with any chainsaw, even '_low-kickback_' chain. I think that top handled saws have the greatest danger when a kickback occurs, because your hand placement (assuming that you are using both hands) is closer together, proving you with less leverage to control any pivoting of the saw.



Ambull01 said:


> I was thinking the smaller saw would have higher RPMs.


RPM's are RPM's. Depends on the motor. Larger saws may have more torque.



zogger said:


> You can get kick straight out as well, . . .


Yep. '_Push-Back_',_ 'Pull-In'_, and '_Kick-Back_' are three reactionary forces that can ruin your day.





* C = Kick-back*



Philbert


----------



## Bullvi22

I saw a video of a guy cutting near a chain link fence and getting kicked back on real good, that was an eye opener


----------



## nomad_archer

Bullvi22 said:


> I saw a video of a guy cutting near a chain link fence and getting kicked back on real good, that was an eye opener



I may have saw the same video. If it was the same one, the guy is lucky to be alive cutting at neck height and all.


----------



## Philbert

Bullvi22 said:


> I saw a video of a guy cutting near a chain link fence and getting kicked back on real good, that was an eye opener




Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Philbert




Holy ****! Looks like he a sniper got him. Damn that was fast. I intentionally did a kickback test just to feel the force. Even though I was ready for it I was still taken aback. Bar kicks back in the blink of an eye.


----------



## mainewoods

I saw that video and it still makes me cringe every time I see it.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Holy ****! . . . Damn that was fast. . . . Bar kicks back in the blink of an eye.


Chain may be moving around 60 miles/hour (88 feet/second). So, if the tip of the bar is, say, 30 inches (2.5 feet) from your face, it can travel there in about 0.028 of a second (rough math).

Philbert


----------



## zogger

And not just a pretty face, a big girl can work! All the talk of big saws shamed me into running it again, I keep waiting for cooler weather but whut the heck. Two more big rounds down (all I can handle, my back has been out and getting over some sort of flu, first day I felt 1/4 ass or better for more'n week. I am dripping sweat and arms are shaking tired, so, time to stop). The other thing with big saws is, run them when you are young and or strong enough to do it, I am maxed out about with this thing. It sure do make some chip piles though...


----------



## Greenthorn

Philbert said:


> Philbert





Every time I see that, I want to crap.....well a crappy feeling in my gut. That guy is very lucky to be alive, carotid slashes don't usually survive.



zogger said:


> And not just a pretty face, a big girl can work! All the talk of big saws shamed me into running it again, I keep waiting for cooler weather but whut the heck. Two more big rounds down (all I can handle, my back has been out and getting over some sort of flu, first day I felt 1/4 ass or better for more'n week. I am dripping sweat and arms are shaking tired, so, time to stop). The other thing with big saws is, run them when you are young and or strong enough to do it, I am maxed out about with this thing. It sure do make some chip piles though...



Shamed into running it....


----------



## zogger

Bullvi22 said:


> Dang, what is it with guys retiring and dying almost immediately, although I can't think of a more gnarly death than "face ripped off by chainsaw"



I probably worded that incorrectly. Still grisly but the word I had gotten was it was the tree kicking back that got him, hitting him in the face and tearing it off. I am thinking it chaired on him maybe.


----------



## JustJeff

zogger said:


> And not just a pretty face, a big girl can work! All the talk of big saws shamed me into running it again, I keep waiting for cooler weather but whut the heck. Two more big rounds down (all I can handle, my back has been out and getting over some sort of flu, first day I felt 1/4 ass or better for more'n week. I am dripping sweat and arms are shaking tired, so, time to stop). The other thing with big saws is, run them when you are young and or strong enough to do it, I am maxed out about with this thing. It sure do make some chip piles though...


That's some serious wood! My back hurts just lookin at the picture!


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> You can get kick straight out as well, just a slight pinch and whammo a heavy saw is coming straight back at ya. Chain sawing can be dangerous, ya never know. A local here had a tree come back on him when falling and tore his face off. He had just retired and never got to spend his first retirement pension check. I haven't seen the stump but bet it was a sloping back cut.



Uh huh, so don't have your gonads in line with the back of the saw. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, don't trust the saw weights posted on the manufacturer's sites, they are often wrong. Look at the actual weight posted by members. The 550 is light & fast, but not as light as the web site stated.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Would you guys buy an old Echo cs 900 evl for $150? Supposed to be a 91cc saw I think. Most likely built in the 80s from what I read. Not super fast but a torque monster


parts might be a problem. my dad has an old echo monster. senior moment on the exact size but we tried to get some parts and NLA. I don't have anything bigger than a 60cc saw (036) and haven't found anything i can't cut. if i do i'll leave it for the termites.


----------



## Deererainman

Came home from work the other day and saw my neighbor on the end of a 24ft extension ladder limbing a 60ft Shagbark Hickory. So, I had to stop to see what was up. He wanted the tree down because it was dropping an enormous amount of nuts in his front yard. He doesn't burn wood and said "it's yours if help me get it worked up".

This is what I came home with: (that's a 16ft trailer with 18" sideboards) It should compliment the Hedgeapple well.


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> Hey, don't trust the saw weights posted on the manufacturer's sites, they are often wrong. Look at the actual weight posted by members. The 550 is light & fast, but not as light as the web site stated.



I think the chainsaw industry is like the motorcycle industry; all weights are without fluids and every possible void filled with helium.


----------



## farmer steve

Deererainman said:


> Came home from work the other day and saw my neighbor on the end of a 24ft extension ladder limbing a 60ft Shagbark Hickory. So, I had to stop to see what was up. He wanted the tree down because it was dropping an enormous amount of nuts in his front yard. He doesn't burn wood and said "it's yours if help me get it worked up".
> 
> This is what I came home with: (that's a 16ft trailer with 18" sideboards) It should compliment the Hedgeapple well.
> 
> View attachment 459005
> View attachment 459007
> View attachment 459008
> View attachment 459009


good thing that's a Ford pullin that load. that green hickory is heavy poop.. super nice haul DRM. In regards to you avatar............ if it's not blue or red ,leave it in the shed.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> And not just a pretty face, a big girl can work! All the talk of big saws shamed me into running it again, I keep waiting for cooler weather but whut the heck. Two more big rounds down (all I can handle, my back has been out and getting over some sort of flu, first day I felt 1/4 ass or better for more'n week. I am dripping sweat and arms are shaking tired, so, time to stop). The other thing with big saws is, run them when you are young and or strong enough to do it, I am maxed out about with this thing. It sure do make some chip piles though...



That is one awesome tree Zog. 

I wish I lived closer to give you a hand. I think that would be a fun change of pace.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> And not just a pretty face, a big girl can work! All the talk of big saws shamed me into running it again, I keep waiting for cooler weather but whut the heck. Two more big rounds down (all I can handle, my back has been out and getting over some sort of flu, first day I felt 1/4 ass or better for more'n week. I am dripping sweat and arms are shaking tired, so, time to stop). The other thing with big saws is, run them when you are young and or strong enough to do it, I am maxed out about with this thing. It sure do make some chip piles though...



Damn! That pic has to be fake. Didn't realize how large that trunk is from your previous pics. Was about to ask why you're cutting cookies out of that thing then I realized they're not, just looks that way because the rounds are so freaking huge lol. 



farmer steve said:


> parts might be a problem. my dad has an old echo monster. senior moment on the exact size but we tried to get some parts and NLA. I don't have anything bigger than a 60cc saw (036) and haven't found anything i can't cut. if i do i'll leave it for the termites.



I wish I could be as picky as you. Now that I told the freaking tree guy I'll accept any logs he can deliver I'm kinda screwed.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> That is one awesome tree Zog.
> 
> I wish I lived closer to give you a hand. I think that would be a fun change of pace.


 It has been fun, not just the sawing, but thinking about the sawing because the pieces are so huge. I check out all my cuts well, trying to balance the tree constantly so no shifting or sudden big moves. So far, so good. Then comes the big job, splitting all this! Some will be easy, but got hundreds of what I know will be gnarly chunks, gonna be noddling a *lot*. I am guessing, but thinking about the original branches then what I have here, this will have been around a 12-13 cord tree probably.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Damn! That pic has to be fake. Didn't realize how large that trunk is from your previous pics. Was about to ask why you're cutting cookies out of that thing then I realized they're not, just looks that way because the rounds are so freaking huge lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could be as picky as you. Now that I told the freaking tree guy I'll accept any logs he can deliver I'm kinda screwed.



Not really, you'll get ahead fast and this gives you the actual bonafide excuse to get a big saw. Most likely you'll get ahead so fast you will want to start selling some, then it pays you back.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Not really, you'll get ahead fast and this gives you the actual bonafide excuse to get a big saw. Most likely you'll get ahead so fast you will want to start selling some, then it pays you back.



That's IF he ever delivers a load. I'm guessing it will be about 2-3 cords a load. Just two loads a year and I'm set. 

Was thinking about selling firewood. My in-laws live about 5 min away from the drop off location. Going to use their fields to stack and dry the firewood lol. Almost doesn't seem to be worth all the effort though. I'd probably ask for about $150-200 a cord. Don't see how anyone could make a living selling firewood, has to be a side job kind of thing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck ambull. I hope he actually delivers for you. I am on several "lists" for wood but the only one that has ever called was the tree service when they're working close by. I hope your guy works out. I do not think i would want to get into selling wood. I would need to be way way ahead to sell it.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull,saw this saw this morning on C/L. aberdeen MD.
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/5241552738.html


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> Ambull,saw this saw this morning on C/L. aberdeen MD.
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/5241552738.html


That's a good deal. I just sold my 032 for $225.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> That's IF he ever delivers a load. I'm guessing it will be about 2-3 cords a load. Just two loads a year and I'm set.
> 
> Was thinking about selling firewood. My in-laws live about 5 min away from the drop off location. Going to use their fields to stack and dry the firewood lol. Almost doesn't seem to be worth all the effort though. I'd probably ask for about $150-200 a cord. Don't see how anyone could make a living selling firewood, has to be a side job kind of thing.


If you're going to sell wood and make any money, I'd think you'd need a processor.
I sold some this year because I had so much. One of the farmers I was cutting dead trees for kept giving me more. "There's another one over behind the barn, and a dead elm on the hill"... I hated to turn it down because it's so close and I want him to think of me when he has more to cut. At $80 per facecord, I figured I made 20 to cut, 20 to haul, 20 to split, and 20 to stack. So basically 20 bucks an hour minus fuel, oil, chain, fuel in truck, wear and tear on equipment.... I wouldn't want to do it for a living. Enjoy the work sometimes and I like running the saws and it's something different from the same old.
I look at it as a hobby that heats my house.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> If you're going to sell wood and make any money, I'd think you'd need a processor.
> I sold some this year because I had so much. One of the farmers I was cutting dead trees for kept giving me more. "There's another one over behind the barn, and a dead elm on the hill"... I hated to turn it down because it's so close and I want him to think of me when he has more to cut. At $80 per facecord, I figured I made 20 to cut, 20 to haul, 20 to split, and 20 to stack. So basically 20 bucks an hour minus fuel, oil, chain, fuel in truck, wear and tear on equipment.... I wouldn't want to do it for a living. Enjoy the work sometimes and I like running the saws and it's something different from the same old.
> I look at it as a hobby that heats my house.



Perfect logic to me, "a hobby that heats my house". May I add that I clean up my little woods and add to its health?


----------



## greendohn

Wednesday's score


----------



## Greenthorn

Nice red oak!


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Good luck ambull. I hope he actually delivers for you. I am on several "lists" for wood but the only one that has ever called was the tree service when they're working close by. I hope your guy works out. I do not think i would want to get into selling wood. I would need to be way way ahead to sell it.



Yeah the listing was only for people that lived in a certain area. My I don't live there but my in-laws do so they gave me permission to drop the logs on their property. He emailed me last weekend but I guess the homeowners decided not to pay him to haul the logs away. Yeah, selling wood doesn't seem to be worth all the work. Although, I would like to sell a couple cords here and there to pay for scrounging fuel, CAD purchases, future wood hauling trailer, etc. 



farmer steve said:


> Ambull,saw this saw this morning on C/L. aberdeen MD.
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/5241552738.html



That's an old post, hope he/she still has it. It will be going against my personal values though lol. I vowed never to buy an over priced Stihl. Can't find the specs for a Stihl 056 Super. What's the cc? 



Wood Nazi said:


> If you're going to sell wood and make any money, I'd think you'd need a processor.
> I sold some this year because I had so much. One of the farmers I was cutting dead trees for kept giving me more. "There's another one over behind the barn, and a dead elm on the hill"... I hated to turn it down because it's so close and I want him to think of me when he has more to cut. At $80 per facecord, I figured I made 20 to cut, 20 to haul, 20 to split, and 20 to stack. So basically 20 bucks an hour minus fuel, oil, chain, fuel in truck, wear and tear on equipment.... I wouldn't want to do it for a living. Enjoy the work sometimes and I like running the saws and it's something different from the same old.
> I look at it as a hobby that heats my house.



Yes, definitely need a processor if that's what a splitter is called. No way in hell I'm going to sell cords if I have to hand split. Also, the wood will have to be located in an easily accessible location, NOT where I'm getting my current stuff. I have to work my ass off for the oak I'm getting now. 

Yes, it is a hobby and great exercise. Potentially dangerous exercise but I love the fact that I'm doing something I really enjoy, have a reason to run a machine that chews through wood for hours, and there really is a bona fide need for it.


----------



## Greenthorn

That is *NOT* a bad price, pretty sure the super is 87cc's.


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> That is *NOT* a bad price, pretty sure the super is 87cc's.


Looks like it.

http://caseywise.com


----------



## Greenthorn

> Look like it





 I assure you, I didn't know it till I looked at it on mike acres website.....I saw they were 83 - 89 cc on the 56's...listed 056 av super at 87cc.


----------



## Ambull01

Emailed that guy about the Stihl but no response yet. I may pick up a Echo CS 900 EVL tomorrow. Watched some videos but they don't seem too impressive.



I know you guys have better things to do but, if some of you are bored and want to watch a boring video(s) of a saw in wood, let me know what you think of the saw. Sounds like it's bogging down a lot in the cut so nothing like what I've seen with the Poulan 655. They sound really slow in the cut.


----------



## Eagleknight

I got a message from a previous coworker about some wood. They had a maple and locust took down. Locust was huge. I did one load and noodled some. Base piece was probably 40". Very heavy. Split about 75% off the trailer so that took most the day since I worked on it on and off.


----------



## stihly dan

Worked another 2 loads out of my scrounge spot today. Red and white oak. Cut right into a rock too, that was a bummer.


----------



## dancan

Reid a big saw and lots of bar is not gonna sound like a ported 372 with a 20" , the price on that saw isn't too shabby so it's not a lot of money for a saw that will sit more than your Makita and you'll be able to deal with the bigger wood .

You guys with your locust and oak suck btw ....


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Reid a big saw and lots of bar is not gonna sound like a ported 372 with a 20" , the price on that saw isn't too shabby so it's not a lot of money for a saw that will sit more than your Makita and you'll be able to deal with the bigger wood .
> 
> You guys with your locust and oak suck btw ....



Okay good. Just sounds like it's crawling in the cut but what the hell do I know lol. 

I agree. Totally jealous with their monster wood. Especially the locust.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Emailed that guy about the Stihl but no response yet. I may pick up a Echo CS 900 EVL tomorrow. Watched some videos but they don't seem too impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys have better things to do but, if some of you are bored and want to watch a boring video(s) of a saw in wood, let me know what you think of the saw. Sounds like it's bogging down a lot in the cut so nothing like what I've seen with the Poulan 655. They sound really slow in the cut.



That's a big bar, looks to be a 42, buried, and an impressive heap of chips coming out steady. Also, like all echo saws, starts and restarts easy. If that is the actual saw you are looking it, seems decent. No it isn't a 655 boost port, but those things are rare and pricey. You see one or two a year show up on the classifieds here, and they are never cheap.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Emailed that guy about the Stihl but no response yet. I may pick up a Echo CS 900 EVL tomorrow. Watched some videos but they don't seem too impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys have better things to do but, if some of you are bored and want to watch a boring video(s) of a saw in wood, let me know what you think of the saw. Sounds like it's bogging down a lot in the cut so nothing like what I've seen with the Poulan 655. They sound really slow in the cut.



I don't know what's not impressive about that. That saw was working and eating wood like a 070. Kickback not too much of a worry with a bar that long, you'd have time to make yourself a sandwich and still be out of the way. Lol. Seriously though, that guy was pulling pretty hard against the bucking spike but the chain kept pulling out a pile of chips. Good luck in your saw search.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know who this guy is but he deserves honorable mention!


----------



## dancan

When I was at the scrounging lot last weekend getting the load of sawlogs Paul asked me if I'd cut a spruce that they ripped out with the excavator a couple of years ago , I said that I'd get it this weekend .
I didn't have much hope for this one , moss all over it and curled up and around .






Well , I was surprised , after cutting a round out of it I found that it was as solid as store bought lumber so I cut it all up 






I split a round to make sure it was good , I used WS's 1950's mm technology , the same technology that I use as well and decided it was good to go directly in the "burn now" pile 
I even tested the noodles from a few of the rounds that were just a big knot , dry 






I went home with a nice little load .











Burning some right now , no complaints


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> Yes, definitely need a processor if that's what a splitter is called.


'Splitter' splits.

'Firewood Processor' cuts logs to length, splits the rounds, and may convey them to a truck, trailer, or pile.

Search for them on YouTube, if you think you have everything you need . . .

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> That's a big bar, looks to be a 42, buried, and an impressive heap of chips coming out steady. Also, like all echo saws, starts and restarts easy. If that is the actual saw you are looking it, seems decent. No it isn't a 655 boost port, but those things are rare and pricey. You see one or two a year show up on the classifieds here, and they are never cheap.



Okay good. Guess I'm just spoiled from watching that 655 run through that massive log. 



Wood Nazi said:


> I don't know what's not impressive about that. That saw was working and eating wood like a 070. Kickback not too much of a worry with a bar that long, you'd have time to make yourself a sandwich and still be out of the way. Lol. Seriously though, that guy was pulling pretty hard against the bucking spike but the chain kept pulling out a pile of chips. Good luck in your saw search.



Guess I thought it would cut it like buttah. 



Philbert said:


> 'Splitter' splits.
> 
> 'Firewood Processor' cuts logs to length, splits the rounds, and may convey them to a truck, trailer, or pile.
> 
> Search for them on YouTube, if you think you have everything you need . . .
> 
> Philbert



Okay that's awesome. Extremely overboard for my needs though.


----------



## Ambull01

This is what I was expecting:


Bar is much smaller though. Not sure of the tree type either.

Actually, never mind. I have to fight the CAD onset. If this Echo 900 purchase is a no go for whatever reason, I'll just wait and do the Makita OEM upgrade. Spending way too much time thinking about freaking chainsaws.


----------



## SteveSS

Wood Nazi said:


> I don't know who this guy is but he deserves honorable mention!View attachment 459333


Looks like Dan got another scrounging truck.


----------



## Bullvi22

Eagleknight said:


> I got a message from a previous coworker about some wood. They had a maple and locust took down. Locust was huge. I did one load and noodled some. Base piece was probably 40". Very heavy. Split about 75% off the trailer so that took most the day since I worked on it on and off.



Oh that is a dandy scrounge! 40" wood FTW!

Ambull, you have your helpful, friendly AS pals for fueling the desire for a bigger saw, it's hard to resist once you get that idea in your head!

I have to say 90cc made a believer of me real quick!

I'm working in a plant in Texas this week, and my scrounge bug is getting restless, it's nearing freezing at night back home and I have lots of oak and cedar to split yet.


----------



## dancan

Reid , that 6401 might be a big bore but it sure as the sun comes up every day it's gotten a lot of grinding work LOL
A p/c upgrade will get you gains but a trip to your preferred porter will make yours just like that one , but keep in mind , the faster it goes , the shorter is it's life .


----------



## MechanicMatt

performance is worth it, ask MustangMike


----------



## nomad_archer

I don't think an average firewood scrounger would have to worry about the saw life between a ported and non ported saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, with the muff opened up it may run cooler, and last just as long as a stock saw (but will cut more wood)!


----------



## dancan

I didn't mean that ported saws were not not dependable , just that the cookie cutter ported saws were .
A woods ported saw is a different thing .


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> Anyways, since I'm off on holidays until Wednesday night(suckers), I'm heading out to scrounge some Oak and Maple I saw thrown to the curb last night at a building site.


Picked up one log at the site. Looks like an Oak. But more importantly I met the builder/owner and we talked some and I may have made a good contact for future cutting.


----------



## svk

Day 2 of deer hunting with my boy. Yesterday we saw 4 right away at dawn, 3 does and one unidentified. Buck only zone up here otherwise we would have been tagged out by 7:15 am. A bit too windy for my taste today but what can you do. At 10 he's doing quite well for being out in the cold and sitting nearly all day in a tree. 




That's my great grandpa's Model 14 Remington.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> Day 2 of deer hunting with my boy. Yesterday we saw 4 right away at dawn, 3 does and one unidentified. Buck only zone up here otherwise we would have been tagged out by 7:15 am. A bit too windy for my taste today but what can you do. At 10 he's doing quite well for being out in the cold and sitting nearly all day in a tree.
> 
> View attachment 459482
> View attachment 459483
> 
> That's my great grandpa's Model 14 Remington.


Good for you man! Those are some of my best memories as a kid. Sitting in the stand with my Dad was the greatest.


----------



## greendohn

svk said:


> Day 2 of deer hunting with my boy. Yesterday we saw 4 right away at dawn, 3 does and one unidentified. Buck only zone up here otherwise we would have been tagged out by 7:15 am. A bit too windy for my taste today but what can you do. At 10 he's doing quite well for being out in the cold and sitting nearly all day in a tree.
> 
> View attachment 459482
> View attachment 459483
> 
> That's my great grandpa's Model 14 Remington.



reposted so i could like your post again!!


----------



## svk

These two came running up the hill panting with their tongues hanging out and took a breather right behind us. Fat, healthy deer considering the harsh winters mom has been through. Nothing else showed up behind them though.


----------



## Eagleknight

Finished the locust off today. My dad came down with his trailer and we had both full. Lots of noodling. We were beat. I am going to let someone else get the maple. I have plenty of wood currently and I have some other spots closer if i need more. My son liked playing with the noodles.


----------



## H-Ranch

My first senior citizen (father-in-law) dropped off another scrounge for me today - I would say upwards of 3 cords of ash and 1/2 cord of hickory judging by the scales. He brings it in 20' log form so I have some work cut out for me. We did have to cut a few of them in half to roll them over the fenders of the trailer but nowhere near enough cutting to start splitting yet. He still has a couple more loads of logs stacked waiting to be delivered and he's been working on a zogger-like oak that came down this year. When I get all that processed I should be at least 2 years ahead - that doesn't include any clean-up around my property or more from my second senior citizen who has at least 3 pickup truck loads ready for me and is also working on more. I'll add pictures when I'm around while it's light out later this week.


----------



## svk

I'll tell you what. After having to clean up after temper tantrums and cheap shots on other parts of this site, I sure like to come in and read the posts in this thread.


----------



## stihly dan

Spent the day at the scrounging site today with my 20 yr old son and younger brother. This was a memorable moment for me. There is an 11 yr difference between each of us and to have the 3 of us spend working time together was great. This was my sons 1st time using a chainsaw, he is not the tool/machine sort of type, had to pay close attention to him. We pulled out 2 trailer and truck loads of beech and maple for little brother. Pics of the load and quad skidder to follow from the phone. It was a great day.


----------



## stihly dan

Here are the pics. I was using the cable of the broken winch of the quad to pull. Works great but pulling in reverse leaves something to be desired.


----------



## stihly dan

I will have to take a close up pic of the tree next time, but if you enlarge the quad pic, and look to the right of the quad. You will see a red and a white oak coming out of the same stump.


----------



## svk

I really had a great weekend with my oldest even though we didn't get any deer. Having 5 kids means one on one time is few and far between and since he is very much like me personality wise we often butt heads at home. I tried to make the pre-hunt prep and the weekend special for him including his favorite meals and letting him pick out snacks, etc. 

Also for a little chuckle: This afternoon my FIL couldn't find the walking trail to stand he wanted to hunt in and drove too far on the access trail with the ATV. My 8 year old was with him and as soon as he got near the next closest stand he jumped off the atv and brought grandpa to that stand. I guess it never hurts to have a "guide" LOL.


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounging for me yesterday , I cleared the driveway for snow plowing 
I decided to fill my woodrack with some scrounged wood so I threw the 2x's that was in it plus 3 bags of kindling into the truck and dropped it off to a retired couple that I know could use it .











The rack in the porch is full , I'll burn this at night for now but I'm still burning Zogger wood during the day .


----------



## nomad_archer

Day one of 6 in the deer woods. Conditions are perfect. 27 degrees hardly any breeze. But wow are the woods quite today. No bird, squirrels or deer yet. Could have tagged out in the truck this morning. A buck and two does walk in front of me.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> These two came running up the hill panting with their tongues hanging out and took a breather right behind us. Fat, healthy deer considering the harsh winters mom has been through. Nothing else showed up behind them though.
> 
> View attachment 459544



Okay I have strange question for you. I've always thought it a bit weird when tv hunters see a buck or other large specimen and talk about how beautiful it is right before they shoot it. How can someone think something is beautiful and want to kill it? Do hunters say that because of the whole trophy thing or are they really impressed by the physical characteristics? 



dancan said:


> Well , no scrounging for me yesterday , I cleared the driveway for snow plowing
> I decided to fill my woodrack with some scrounged wood so I threw the 2x's that was in it plus 3 bags of kindling into the truck and dropped it off to a retired couple that I know could use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rack in the porch is full , I'll burn this at night for now but I'm still burning Zogger wood during the day .



With your unsplit branch pieces, do you find they take a long time to dry? I feel like I have to split just about everything to season them properly. If I don't, the branch pieces (especially when the bark is still on) will sizzle in a fire.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Okay I have strange question for you. I've always thought it a bit weird when tv hunters see a buck or other large specimen and talk about how beautiful it is right before they shoot it. How can someone think something is beautiful and want to kill it? Do hunters say that because of the whole trophy thing or are they really impressed by the physical characteristics?


Well most tv show hunters (and fishermen) are posers IMO and talk big for effect. They may have filmed for two weeks to get 20 minutes of footage into a half hour slot. They need to yuk it up once they finally shoot something. 

With that being said, a true hunter has respect for his quarry. I do believe deer are a magnificent species despite wanting to turn one into steaks each fall.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yep svk nailed it. I too think deer are magnificent animals. Every one is a trophy. We kill them for food but that doesn't mean we don't appreciate them. They are truly impressive animals.

Now TV hunter I can't stand. How they behave is really a piss poor representation of hunters. I can't watch the TV shows anymore.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Yep svk nailed it. I too think deer are magnificent animals. Every one is a trophy. We kill them for food but that doesn't mean we don't appreciate them. They are truly impressive animals.
> 
> Now TV hunter I can't stand. How they behave is really a piss poor representation of hunters. I can't watch the TV shows anymore.


Same here. I will not watch hunting or fishing shows.


----------



## square1

If we were to total the amount of wood scrounged in 11,000 replies, how many cord would have been collected?


----------



## svk

Well even just the regulars amount to hundreds of cords a year.


----------



## nomad_archer

Svk can you send a few of those Minnesota does my way


----------



## Bullvi22

Those corporate sponsored game ranch hunting "hunters" are about as close to a real hunting experience as a guy shooting a ranchers fenced in cattle in my book. I work with a couple guys that pay the big bucks and go hunt these places where the guide has the truck warmed up in the morning and you drive around to where the guide "has been seeing a nice one" lately, then just get out your checkbook and shoot him. Unreal.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Okay I have strange question for you. I've always thought it a bit weird when tv hunters see a buck or other large specimen and talk about how beautiful it is right before they shoot it. How can someone think something is beautiful and want to kill it? Do hunters say that because of the whole trophy thing or are they really impressed by the physical characteristics?
> 
> 
> 
> With your unsplit branch pieces, do you find they take a long time to dry? I feel like I have to split just about everything to season them properly. If I don't, the branch pieces (especially when the bark is still on) will sizzle in a fire.



Yes, bark all on with branch pieces takes a bit to dry. I know after I joined this site I switched to being years ahead instead of just one season. You *know* the wood is dry then. Hey, you get the big saw?


----------



## svk

Bullvi22 said:


> Those corporate sponsored game ranch hunting "hunters" are about as close to a real hunting experience as a guy shooting a ranchers fenced in cattle in my book. I work with a couple guys that pay the big bucks and go hunt these places where the guide has the truck warmed up in the morning and you drive around to where the guide "has been seeing a nice one" lately, then just get out your checkbook and shoot him. Unreal.


Some of these bigwigs pay like 10 times the amount of a regular professionally guided hunt to go and shoot the monster buck that lives in the ranch owners back yard then parade it all over the Internet.

There are several professional fishermen up here. Most have the reputation of being real doozies in person.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Yes, bark all on with branch pieces takes a bit to dry. I know after I joined this site I switched to being years ahead instead of just one season. You *know* the wood is dry then. Hey, you get the big saw?



Not yet. I was super busy this weekend cleaning my chimney and other fun stuff. The guy is going to hold the saw for me. I'll see if I can post the saw pics.


----------



## Ambull01

Pics


----------



## mn woodcutter

Ambull01 said:


> Pics


That's a big heavy saw! What bar are you gonna run?


----------



## Ambull01

mn woodcutter said:


> That's a big heavy saw! What bar are you gonna run?



I have no idea. Looks like it doesn't have a gas cap so it may just be shelf queen lol. I don't think I'll ever run a bar bigger than 24". Also, I heard it takes a Homelite bar. Guys have used other bars but you have to file something for it to work. That's about the extent of my knowledge lol.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> I have no idea. Looks like it doesn't have a gas cap so it may just be shelf queen lol. I don't think I'll ever run a bar bigger than 24". Also, I heard it takes a Homelite bar. Guys have used other bars but you have to file something for it to work. That's about the extent of my knowledge lol.



Quick Google search turned up an oil cap on Evilbay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/230709441311?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

The seller might have gas caps too, might be worth contacting him.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I have no idea. Looks like it doesn't have a gas cap so it may just be shelf queen lol. I don't think I'll ever run a bar bigger than 24". Also, I heard it takes a Homelite bar. Guys have used other bars but you have to file something for it to work. That's about the extent of my knowledge lol.


I believe that is D176 pattern which means there are lots of bars available. 

Just make sure it runs and has good compression. No sense getting into a money pit.


----------



## Bullvi22

That same co worker (he's actually retired now) told the story about a Texas oil man coming down to the same place he hunted. The guide was telling him the oil man and his guest left a check for $80k when the week was through. And I cringe paying $50 for my hunting license every year.


----------



## svk

Bullvi22 said:


> That same co worker (he's actually retired now) told the story about a Texas oil man coming down to the same place he hunted. The guide was telling him the oil man and his guest left a check for $80k when the week was through. And I cringe paying $50 for my hunting license every year.


Twice I hunted down in Texas with an outfitter. They had the wall of fame for his largest corporate clients. 

One guy had collectively spent over a million dollars at the ranch for guiding and trophy fees.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Quick Google search turned up an oil cap on Evilbay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/230709441311?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
> 
> The seller might have gas caps too, might be worth contacting him.



I think he has all the parts. Compression is supposed to be 140. Seems kinda low for a big saw but not abnormal from what I hear.


----------



## svk

A guy I knew had hunter out west with an outfitter. Earlier in that year, one of the Cabela brothers had been there and wounded a trophy of some kind, if memory serves it was sheep. The outfitter cancelled reservations for three weeks to devote resources to locate the game or its remains including bringing in helicopters. They never found it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow svk that's crazy.

I had a little action this morning. I had a big buck push two doe by me. The only shot was at the little doe. I passed..... At least this time.


----------



## svk

No deer sightings for me so far today. I did have a medium sized owl swoop through earlier and definitely struck the fear of God into the squirrel population. 

I had to bring the boys home and drive back to the shack last night. Didn't get to sleep till after 2 and was up at 5:30. Going to need a nap today.


----------



## Bullvi22

No bucks here either this morning, of course I've yet to see one run across the turbine floor of a power plant, but if I see anything I'll let you boys know, heck a picture would be worth $! 

Did see a coyote leaving the plant for lunch yesterday. I've only ever seen two of those back in WV, apparently there are more Wiley's down here.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up some mud pics this morning! Full bore mud season here, if we get any big winds with half the leaves still on the trees, gonna be downed BTUs laying all over..in the mud.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> No deer sightings for me so far today. I did have a medium sized owl swoop through earlier and definitely struck the fear of God into the squirrel population.
> 
> I had to bring the boys home and drive back to the shack last night. Didn't get to sleep till after 2 and was up at 5:30. Going to need a nap today.



Treestand nap = the best way to stay quiet and still while the big one walks up to you. The secret is waking up at the right time. I haven't figured out how to do that one yet.


----------



## svk

Dang! That water is moving along!


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Treestand nap = the best way to stay quiet and still while the big one walks up to you. The secret is waking up at the right time. I haven't figured out how to do that one yet.


Debating that or just a short power nap back at the cabin over lunch break.


----------



## Bullvi22

Idk what it is about the woods, but it puts me to sleep every time. Nothing like curling up next to a big oak for a snooze in the warm sun.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Pics



Nice one! Man, put at least around a 32 on that, take advantage of the torque. I just checked, thought it was d176 mount, but not quite, it's this one, which is close http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/BMP/14?OpenDocument

IF THAT IS RIGHT!!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Nice one! Man, put at least around a 32 on that, take advantage of the torque. I just checked, thought it was d176 mount, but not quite, it's this one, which is close http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/BMP/14?OpenDocument
> 
> IF THAT IS RIGHT!!


Oregon's site said 176 but they could be wrong too.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Nice one! Man, put at least around a 32 on that, take advantage of the torque. I just checked, thought it was d176 mount, but not quite, it's this one, which is close http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/BMP/14?OpenDocument
> 
> IF THAT IS RIGHT!!



I don't think I NEED a 32" bar though. Plus I don't want to sharpen all those damn cutters.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Yep svk nailed it. I too think deer are magnificent animals. Every one is a trophy. We kill them for food but that doesn't mean we don't appreciate them. They are truly impressive animals.
> 
> Now TV hunter I can't stand. How they behave is really a piss poor representation of hunters. I can't watch the TV shows anymore.



got some hunters behind me leasing some ground. i think they watch to many tv hunting shows. the girl that lives next door to where they hunt came out to talk to the one guy. he told her to whisper because he didn't want to scare the deer off. these deer hear people talking all the time. they even gave the landowner a hard time about the farmers who lease the ground for disturbing their hunting. they were picking their corn. i called in a 4 point this morning.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> got some hunters behind me leasing some ground. i think they watch to many tv hunting shows. the girl that lives next door to where they hunt came out to talk to the one guy. he told her to whisper because he didn't want to scare the deer off. these deer hear people talking all the time. they even gave the landowner a hard time about the farmers who lease the ground for disturbing their hunting. they were picking their corn. i called in a 4 point this morning.


I know a guy like that. His kids can't even carry candy bars because the wrappers might scare the deer. And the funny thing is most of the deer they shoot are driven from other hunters in their group. 

I've shot deer within minutes of people driving atv's down the trail 150 yards from my stand.


----------



## nomad_archer

On place I hunt at my camp has oil wells on it. The workers are there all the time running equipment etc. The deer don't care one bit


----------



## zogger

I need one of these, hahahaha! Perfect!


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, those Chrysler engineers (according to the video narration) were really cutting edge innovators.



Philbert


----------



## crazywolf

Didn't see much this weekend. Little 4pt buck might have been 1.5yo so too small to take. Had a nice looking young buck on the game cam about 100yds behind my house though. Hoping he puts some weight on. Got plenty of saw time though. Cut up I think a big oak that fell a few years ago and another tree that I think is an ash but not sure. It's been dead awhile but seems pretty solid. I also grabbed a few pics of the old saws we have laying around the garage where i hunt.


----------



## square1

I'll be out skidding trees on the tractor, felling trees, trimming up branches, etc... and see deer standing 25 yards away watching. Apparently they are not threatened by my being there.


----------



## Lander

square1 said:


> I'll be out skidding trees on the tractor, felling trees, trimming up branches, etc... and see deer standing 25 yards away watching. Apparently they are not threatened by my being there.


There was a herd of 6 does in my yard when I started my car this morning. To bad hunting is banned in my town.


----------



## square1

Lander said:


> There was a herd of 6 does in my yard when I started my car this morning. To bad hunting is banned in my town.


My Barber lives in town, he says he can always get off one good shot before people start looking to see where the shooter is


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Didn't see much this weekend. Little 4pt buck might have been 1.5yo so too small to take. Had a nice looking young buck on the game cam about 100yds behind my house though. Hoping he puts some weight on. Got plenty of saw time though. Cut up I think a big oak that fell a few years ago and another tree that I think is an ash but not sure. It's been dead awhile but seems pretty solid. I also grabbed a few pics of the old saws we have laying around the garage where i hunt.
> 
> View attachment 459824
> View attachment 459825
> View attachment 459826
> View attachment 459827
> View attachment 459828
> View attachment 459829
> View attachment 459830
> View attachment 459831



lol. You sound like me. Have no idea what we're cutting but if it seems solid then it's good to go.


----------



## wudpirat

Deer are not frightened by normal human activity.
The sound of a chain saw is like a dinner bell, fresh tops to nibble on.
I once drove by a 12pt buck while on my garden tractor, I saw him, he saw me and he never moved untill I slowed down. Gone in a flash.
I tried hunting with a pointy stick once, drew down on a nice 8pt and I swear he ducked the arrow, he dropped down and it went right over his back. traded that bow for a 50cal ML, much better luck.
I have tought about getting back into deer hunting, but as I remember the fun stops after you pull the trigger.
Getting too old for all that work, I'll settle for a package of venison once in a while.
I missed the CTgtg, to much going on at home and my new glasses never showed, the ones that cut the glare. I have trouble driving at night, those bright headlights blind me and I'd be driving blind.
Square 1, you are correct, you have only one shot, the second one pinpoints your location.
My bud TOF nailed a coyote in the back yard with his 338 Mag. ditched the gun and went outside looking for the shooter. What was that?
Why the 338 ? said it was close by and sighted in. left a 12 foot furrow after passing trough the yote. Over kill? No you can't over kill a yote. Missing too many cats to feel for a yote.
I think I would pass on a deer to nail a coyote.
I kinda like Ms Kitty, she is a very vocal cat, get a prrrut when you let her in or out.


----------



## Bullvi22

I like that idea, take the shot and then act like you are more offended by it than anyone, the neighbors will never know!


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> lol. You sound like me. Have no idea what we're cutting but if it seems solid then it's good to go.



Pretty much. I can recognize pine and "oak" now what kind of oak is it who knows. If it's solid and will burn I'm stacking it right now. I can be picky later. I do tend to mix in some oak with whatever I'm burning to give it a little extra legs. It's all a learning experience for me and I've always learned by doing and asking people I trust to have the right answer.

Of course this approach also increases my saw time which is never a bad thing. Both the tree's I bucked this weekend were 30ft long and I buck pretty small to fit my stove.


----------



## Bullvi22

I can tell a shagbark hickory from an oak easy enough, but I've yet to hear an easy way to tell a white oak from a red a post from a black, etc


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> I can tell a shagbark hickory from an oak easy enough, but I've yet to hear an easy way to tell a white oak from a red a post from a black, etc



That's easy, white oak is white and red oak is red lol. Also, red oak smells great while white oak smells like wet dog


----------



## Bullvi22

I thought red oak smelled like piss and was therefore called "piss oak"?


----------



## MustangMike

You are correct!!!


----------



## 300zx_tt

Can't rembeber if I posted this or not, last month the woman behind me had this large oak cut down.

I talked my way into the majority of the trunk


----------



## Bullvi22

Looks like a dandy! Now let's try out our skills; is this red oak, white oak, post oak, black oak, live oak??


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like Red to me, but after Red / White / Chestnut I'm not that great at it. Black Oak looks a lot like Red, but the branches are different, and I think Swamp Oak looks a lot like Chestnut. FYI, Black Oak is in the Red Oak Family, and Chestnut & Swamp are in the White Oak family.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I can only tell the difference between red and white when the leaves are on them, or after splitting and the aroma hits. Piss oak is Piss stinky.....


----------



## Greenthorn

MustangMike said:


> You are correct!!!



No, sorry...big difference between "Red Oak" and "Piss Oak" at least there is in these here parts, might be different there.


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> I thought red oak smelled like piss and was therefore called "piss oak"?



Always thought the real red oak smelled great. Just read there are a bunch of oak trees deemed red and white.


----------



## Greenthorn

Another difference is red oak is sooo.... easy to split vs. piss (swamp) oak. Piss oak reminds me of elm or shagbark hickory when it comes to splitting it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Red oak is a LOT like ash, you snarl at it and it splits itself.


----------



## Greenthorn

Bullvi22 said:


> Looks like a dandy! Now let's try out our skills; is this red oak, white oak, post oak, black oak, live oak??



Judging from the pics, from what I can see, it looks like Pin (piss) (swamp) oak, as MM said, we'd have to see the leaves.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Red oak is a LOT like ash, you snarl at it and it splits itself.



My experiences have been like this with oak 10" and larger. 

Anything smaller in the stash has a twist to the grain like a piece of licorice. Pain in the butt to split.


----------



## H-Ranch

Here is the load from Sunday as promised. Somewhere there might be a loaded trailer picture floating around too, but I forgot to get one myself until it was all on the ground. Mostly ash but you can see a few hickory logs mixed in. The biggest is somewhere around 100 growth rings. 17,000 lb of wood total.


----------



## Greenthorn

Pin oak here is a bieetch to split, might just be my growth area, but 10 inch to 40 inch no matter in the woods or a fencerow, it's always a mother to split.


----------



## Bullvi22

I've yet to encounter to this easy peasy splitting oak, so far it's only been tough as nails


----------



## svk

We have a stunted version of pin oak that grows up here, 18" is a huge tree and most don't go over 12". It's normally easy to split except in the knotty pieces.


----------



## svk

I did up some bur oak for my neighbor at the house with the fiskars this spring. That stuff was really tough.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I did up some bur oak for my neighbor at the house with the fiskars this spring. That stuff was really tough.



Well now you have great noodler.......so it's a moot point. Kick the round over and drop the bar down.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys gotta try some red oak, it falls apart.


----------



## svk

No deer sighted today for either of us. Tomorrow is another day though. 

Debating if I should hold out in my time proven stand or go on walkabout to find the darn things. I know once the rut starts I want to have my butt planted in that stand. Then once the first rut stops get back to my second rut area.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> You guys gotta try some red oak, it falls apart.


Yes it does.


----------



## Bullvi22

Yknow I never knew about the second rut, where the yearlings and fawns come in heat, is that what you're referring to? WV's season is turkey week and the week after, I always understood that to be the rut around here


----------



## MustangMike

I've had trees from both the Red & White Oak families that were either easy to split, or hard as heck. Don't know if it is the specific tree, or if I just don't know how to tell different varieties apart. Generally, the easy splitting Oak has to be very straight grained, ditto the Black Walnut.


----------



## svk

To clarify, the true second rut happens after thanksgiving for the younger does. 

Around here the deer rut heavy for a couple of days, take a break for a day or two then go even crazier but they move to different areas for the second shift. My main stand is dynamite for the first shift but it gets pretty scarce. My main spots for second shift won't produce a deer for days but you can see multiple bucks per hour when the time is right.


----------



## Bullvi22

svk said:


> To clarify, the true second rut happens after thanksgiving for the younger does.
> 
> Around here the deer rut heavy for a couple of days, take a break for a day or two then go even crazier but they move to different areas for the second shift. My main stand is dynamite for the first shift but it gets pretty scarce. My main spots for second shift won't produce a deer for days but you can see multiple bucks per hour when the time is right.



Multiple bucks per hour is fun times in the woods!


----------



## svk

I should say that the beavers dammed up the area adjacent to this spot a few years ago and slowed things up. But for a few years it was absolutely crazy.


----------



## MustangMike

Wish I had such a place!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I was referring to the multiple bucks, not the beavers, but ...


----------



## svk

I wish I was about 30 years older. After the bounty on wolves ended up here in the early 70's those guys had phenomenal hunting for about 15 years until the wolves finally came back in. Now there's more wolves than deer in some places.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I prefer beavers to bucks but....each to their own i guess, i won't judge.[emoji2]


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Chris, it is good to have friends!


----------



## MustangMike

My trailer only holds 1/2 cord at a time, although I have found out that my 1/2 cord is a lot more wood than some other half cords being sold!

Anyway, delivered a load of Maple and one of Cherry (making a full cord) yesterday, and 2 loads (a full cord) of Black Walnut today. There is still another load of Black Wallnut left, which I will deliver tomorrow in addition to a load of Ash & Elm.

The pics are the load of Maple in the trailer, the Black Walnut in the yard, and Walnut in the trailer.

Hey, I met Marcello (he won the MMWS 461) at the CT GTG on Sat, a really nice guy.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## MustangMike

When I searched "piss oak" on the internet, most people referred to Red Oak, like this one:

"Red oak smells rank when you cut it. Its called "piss oak" around here"


----------



## Greenthorn

MustangMike said:


> When I searched "piss oak" on the internet, most people referred to Red Oak, like this one:
> 
> "Red oak smells rank when you cut it. Its called "piss oak" around here"



Don"t believe anything you read on the internet......


----------



## farmer steve

Greenthorn said:


> Don"t believe anything you read on the internet......


but.but.but.........it's gotta be true.


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> Here is the load from Sunday as promised. Somewhere there might be a loaded trailer picture floating around too, but I forgot to get one myself until it was all on the ground. Mostly ash but you can see a few hickory logs mixed in. The biggest is somewhere around 100 growth rings. 17,000 lb of wood total.
> 
> View attachment 459949
> View attachment 459950
> 
> View attachment 459953



Please don't tell me you're going to use the Fiskars to split all that. If you are, you're a beast my friend.



Greenthorn said:


> Pin oak here is a bieetch to split, might just be my growth area, but 10 inch to 40 inch no matter in the woods or a fencerow, it's always a mother to split.



Damn it, guess I really need to buy that tree ID book after all. Didn't realize there were so many oaks characterized as red and white. Are the BTUs about the same?



MustangMike said:


> I've had trees from both the Red & White Oak families that were either easy to split, or hard as heck. Don't know if it is the specific tree, or if I just don't know how to tell different varieties apart. Generally, the easy splitting Oak has to be very straight grained, ditto the Black Walnut.



I've had similar experience. White oak, at least what I thought was white oak, has been generally tougher to split though. How is black locust in terms of splitting ease?



svk said:


> I wish I was about 30 years older. After the bounty on wolves ended up here in the early 70's those guys had phenomenal hunting for about 15 years until the wolves finally came back in. Now there's more wolves than deer in some places.



I read cougars are making a come back in the western to mid west states. I think I'd rather have wolves. I'd **** myself if I saw a cougar staring at me.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> My trailer only holds 1/2 cord at a time, although I have found out that my 1/2 cord is a lot more wood than some other half cords being sold!
> 
> Anyway, delivered a load of Maple and one of Cherry (making a full cord) yesterday, and 2 loads (a full cord) of Black Walnut today. There is still another load of Black Wallnut left, which I will deliver tomorrow in addition to a load of Ash & Elm.
> 
> The pics are the load of Maple in the trailer, the Black Walnut in the yard, and Walnut in the trailer.
> 
> Hey, I met Marcello (he won the MMWS 461) at the CT GTG on Sat, a really nice guy.
> 
> Enjoy the pics:



You selling firewood for a new supercharger?

@svk what is your new noodling saw?


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> Please don't tell me you're going to use the Fiskars to split all that. If you are, you're a beast my friend.


The last load similar to this was split probably 75% with the Fiskars as is most of my firewood. Some of the chunks that don't respond after a couple of strikes are set to the side and I use hydraulics on them. Oftentimes I even give them another try after sitting for a few months and more get done before they see the splitter. A much larger buddy of mine commented that I could split better than him despite his size advantage so I attribute that to technique. He's also a city boy and doesn't get much practice.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You selling firewood for a new supercharger?
> 
> @svk what is your new noodling saw?


The 2186 I bought this summer.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I read cougars are making a come back in the western to mid west states. I think I'd rather have wolves. I'd **** myself if I saw a cougar staring at me.



For my personal safety I'd rather duel a wolf. It can't climb trees and I can. Sort of anyhow lol.

However, cougars have a huge range and are solo predators except in mating season. They take a deer here and there but it will last them several days. Otoh wolves are pack animals with a much smaller range. They will eventually kill everything that walks within their range and the pack will continue to grow until they literally run themselves out of food. Then they expand their territory and what they will eat. In that case I'd take extra Cougars over wolves.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The 2186 I bought this summer.



So 86cc? Damn, that's a big boy. If this 91cc Echo cuts like crap I'm going to be pissed. Rather, I should say my wife will be pissed lol. I'm going to tell her it's a rare saw that I could potentially flip. 



svk said:


> For my personal safety I'd rather duel a wolf. It can't climb trees and I can. Sort of anyhow lol.
> 
> However, cougars have a huge range and are solo predators except in mating season. They take a deer here and there but it will last them several days. Otoh wolves are pack animals with a much smaller range. They will eventually kill everything that walks within their range and the pack will continue to grow until they literally run themselves out of food. Then they expand their territory and what they will eat. In that case I'd take extra Cougars over wolves.



I would definitely fight a wolf vs a freaking cougar. Unless it's a Game of Thrones Direwolf. Wonder if cougars will make their way to your neck of the woods? I hope I don't see t.v. hunters in the future whispering about how beautiful a cougar looks before killing it.


----------



## svk

2186 is the same as Husky 385 which is 85 cc. Smooth running and powerful.


----------



## audible fart

MustangMike said:


> When I searched "piss oak" on the internet, most people referred to Red Oak, like this one:
> 
> "Red oak smells rank when you cut it. Its called "piss oak" around here"



So you search "piss oak" on the internet...why don't you have a seat.


----------



## mainewoods

I'd have to say that, up in my neck of the woods anyway, red oak is just about the easiest splitting wood there is, with sugar maple and white ash a close 2nd. When it's frozen you can almost split it with a hammer. It certainly has a distinctive smell from the tannic acid in it, and there is no mistaking it. Very few,if any white oak, where I am at least. I don't remember ever seeing or cutting one.


----------



## nomad_archer

Today looks like a total rain out for deer hunting. Steady cold cold rain. No fun to hunt in and taking a shot is a high risk proposition if the deer doesn't fall down right now. The rut is in here two of us saw bucks running does hard yesterday. We didn't see multiple bucks but decent mid morning movement. The afternoon was slow. 

On a side note it seems as though I will have plenty of time to decide what to pick from the benefit raffle.


----------



## svk

Empty woods here. We did have a nice sunrise (cell phone pics don't do justice).


----------



## Greenthorn

Finally lit the stove last night!


----------



## Bullvi22

Yea Nomad, I was curious what you're in line to get, any idea?


----------



## nomad_archer

Not sure I'm number 18. We are at number 12. I know what I want but I don't know if it will be available.


----------



## Greenthorn

I would love to have that homelite410 chain vise!


----------



## Ambull01

Greenthorn said:


> Finally lit the stove last night!



I still haven't lit a fire yet. Been kinda chilly in the morning but not too bad. I think the family and I got a bit tough last year from living with a crappy insert and wet wood. Well that and the fact I don't have the liner hooked up to the new stove yet lol. Winter is nearly upon us, my stove has no liner connection, I'm spending a ton of time posting on a wood scrounging forum, and I'm researching a old 91cc saw. Buying saws before hooking up your wood stove, is that putting the cart before the horse?


----------



## Greenthorn

Procrastinator...


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> My trailer only holds 1/2 cord at a time, although I have found out that my 1/2 cord is a lot more wood than some other half cords being sold!
> 
> Anyway, delivered a load of Maple and one of Cherry (making a full cord) yesterday, and 2 loads (a full cord) of Black Walnut today. There is still another load of Black Wallnut left, which I will deliver tomorrow in addition to a load of Ash & Elm.



Man you move a lot of wood. If you are really feeling like a drive I could use some 

Here are the rounds I brought back this weekend. 8 are from the oak I put up the pic of earlier. Extremely heavy so probably next year wood at best. I'm hoping to be able to burn the mystery wood later this year. I also brought back a rack I had taken to the hunt property when I wasn't burning wood.



I split the 3 largest rounds and left the wood there for club use. Took 6-7 good whacks with the fiskars before giving it up.


----------



## audible fart

crazywolf said:


> Man you move a lot of wood. If you are really feeling like a drive I could use some
> 
> Here are the rounds I brought back this weekend. 8 are from the oak I put up the pic of earlier. Extremely heavy so probably next year wood at best. I'm hoping to be able to burn the mystery wood later this year. I also brought back a rack I had taken to the hunt property when I wasn't burning wood.
> 
> View attachment 460074
> 
> I split the 3 largest rounds and left the wood there for club use. Took 6-7 good whacks with the fiskars before giving it up.
> 
> View attachment 460075



Ye need to get or make a bracket to hold the trailer spare tire.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't need any more superchargers, it will likely out last the car, although with over 117,000 miles, it has been the most reliable car I have ever owned, by far. It still amazes me that a little 4.6 ltr (281 cube) motor can make 530 Hp and get 23+ MPG Hwy. And it does it with such reliability, I have lost the urge to turn wrenches on an old motor.

Delivered a load of mixed Ash & Elm this morning, and a load of the Walnut in the afternoon. So that pile of Walnut that I split with the Fiskars turned out to be 1 & 1/2 cord.

My wood money keeps me in saws, bars & chains w/o the wife complaining that I'm spending house money. Good thing I enjoy it, cause it is not worth the hours you spend doing it. It is just the health spa that pays me instead of the other way around.


----------



## svk

Here is the last load of the small oaks that I scrounged up a couple weeks ago. They will be coming home after shooting hours end tonight.


----------



## Philbert

What a drag . . . . !

Philbert


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I really had a great weekend with my oldest even though we didn't get any deer. Having 5 kids means one on one time is few and far between and since he is very much like me personality wise we often butt heads at home. I tried to make the pre-hunt prep and the weekend special for him including his favorite meals and letting him pick out snacks, etc.
> 
> Also for a little chuckle: This afternoon my FIL couldn't find the walking trail to stand he wanted to hunt in and drove too far on the access trail with the ATV. My 8 year old was with him and as soon as he got near the next closest stand he jumped off the atv and brought grandpa to that stand. I guess it never hurts to have a "guide" LOL.


Great times...too bad does were a no-go. Ya'll could've easily had a field day on a few slickheads.


----------



## Bullvi22

What a minute, mike drives a 500hp daily driver? That's awesome! Where you live mike, I want a ride! 

I always been a fan of mustangs, I had a fox body briefly as a teenager, and my bro had an 03 GT that was a fun car. We got him an SLP loudmouth exhaust for Christmas one year, that thing sounded great


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> So 86cc? Damn, that's a big boy. If this 91cc Echo cuts like crap I'm going to be pissed. Rather, I should say my wife will be pissed lol. I'm going to tell her it's a rare saw that I could potentially flip.
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely fight a wolf vs a freaking cougar. Unless it's a Game of Thrones Direwolf. Wonder if cougars will make their way to your neck of the woods? I hope I don't see t.v. hunters in the future whispering about how beautiful a cougar looks before killing it.



A 91cc Echo? No...kidding. Damn. Is that the one that's like Hen's teeth in the states?

That's sweet!!



svk said:


> 2186 is the same as Husky 385 which is 85 cc. Smooth running and powerful.



Now that there is a properly matched bar on there. 



Ambull01 said:


> I still haven't lit a fire yet. Been kinda chilly in the morning but not too bad. I think the family and I got a bit tough last year from living with a crappy insert and wet wood. Well that and the fact I don't have the liner hooked up to the new stove yet lol. Winter is nearly upon us, my stove has no liner connection, I'm spending a ton of time posting on a wood scrounging forum, and I'm researching a old 91cc saw. Buying saws before hooking up your wood stove, is that putting the cart before the horse?



Ambull, if you are wanting a big saw keep your eyes glued in the classifieds. Scarr had a ported 064 in there for a while.

If I was needing a big saw I would of been all over that yesterday.



Bullvi22 said:


> What a minute, mike drives a 500hp daily driver? That's awesome! Where you live mike, I want a ride!
> 
> I always been a fan of mustangs, I had a fox body briefly as a teenager, and my bro had an 03 GT that was a fun car. We got him an SLP loudmouth exhaust for Christmas one year, that thing sounded great



I love the Fox Body chassis. I would love an old 80's LX with a healthy motor and suspension. I have always really liked the LX style vs the GT.

It's interesting how going for a ride in the passenger seat translates different than driving on the same rip.

I brought my neighbor home this summer in my Sunday vehicle after dropping off his dump truck to get worked on.

It was funny to watch him get squirmy in the passenger seat when I was getting on it running through the gears.

The funniest part is......he doesn't get squirmy. He's the guy that bails the truck down in ditch just because or drifts sequential 90 degree turns in a full size pickup on a gravel road.

I am always the one grabbing for non existent handles and getting squirmy. lol


----------



## 300zx_tt

That oak I posted doesn't smell too bad, I have some other oak that smells like complete ****.

As far as the white/red oak goes the leaves are the way I can tell between the two.


----------



## benp

USMC615 said:


> Great times...too bad does were a no-go. Ya'll could've easily had a field day on a few slickheads.



No kidding too bad. 

I forgot to put in for the doe lottery this year. I had this 0730 opening morning. I kept muttering...I could be done...I could be done...lol


----------



## Bullvi22

I've always been more of an import guy for cars, an s2000, 2 crxs, 3 wrxs, but I love the American stuff too. My fastest was probably the 06 wrx with a downpipe and tuner, roundabout 290hp/340tq at the crank


----------



## dancan

I'll trade that smelly old oak for some nice smelling fresh cut balsam fir , even give you guys a 2 to 1 deal 
Hey Reid , I had a customer at the shop today , he was a come from away , sure talked funny , from Maryland he was LOL
Get that Echo running , I'm sure you're gonna come out fine on that saw .
If I'm not mistaken Bill G (I think?) is well up on these saws , start a thread with pics on the chainsaw forum , you'll get lotsa help .


----------



## MustangMike

I'm in Brewster NY (and at GTGs), will always give rides, take your Dramamine! PS It also has the aggressive Eibach Springs, Shocks & Struts, upgraded brakes & clutch, Nitto Rubber on 9.5" Steeda Wheels ... it handles as well as it goes.

Favorite Mustang bodies (other than the newer ones) 1) 67/68 Fastback or 2) 69/70 Fastback.

Red/White (Family) Oak - Leaves: Pointed/Rounded ... Bark: Dark/Light Grey ... Wood: Dark Reddish/Not dark.


----------



## Bullvi22

Dang, that's a long ways from dub v, but if I'm ever up there I'll look you up! 

I picked up some live oak leaves and acorns at a rest area in Arkansas today (we're driving home from TX). It's been interesting to see some unfamiliar wood, even if I can't sink a 3/8 full comp chain on a 7hp saw into any of it. Sigh* 

I'll be home tomorrow though!


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounging for cash right now. Tailgate I'm building for a guy's utility trailer. Going to hinge it to the top of his existing tailgate, so when he pulls it out, it's a ramp for a 4 wheeler or lawn tractor. 
Favorite stang was my 67 coupe.... Disc brake conversion, was building a 351 for it but never got it finished. Got a surprise baby daughter instead. 
Car was cool, daughter is better.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Man all this talk in here and I'm on the road again. Should be home soon though. I spend way to much time on the road during cutting season.

Wood Nazi, that gate looks heavy duty.


----------



## svk

I guess my favorite Mustangs would be the 69 and 70 years. And the 93 Cobra. I owned 87 (with T tops that didn't leak) and 93 GT's both with stick. Their auto tranny was so sluggish it significantly slowed down the car to the tune of over a second in the quarter mile.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have pics of a standard White Oak, but here is a Red Oak, and a Chestnut Oak (in the White Oak Family)


----------



## MustangMike

The 03/04 Terminator Cobras were nice also.

The 06 is Mustang #10, here are the others:

65 FBack 289 4 speed; 67 FBack 289 4 Speed; 67 FBack 390 GTA (auto); 68 GT FBack 302 4 speed; 68 GT FBack 390 4 speed; 68 FBack 428 CJ 4 speed 4:30 Drag Pack w/engine oil cooler; 70 Boss 302 body with 427 Ford Mtr/351C Mtr (built to run like a 351 Boss); 1985 GT (302 4 speed); 2000 Mustang GT Feature Car in Zinc Yellow 4.6L 5 speed (only 917 made).


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> I've always been more of an import guy for cars, an s2000, 2 crxs, 3 wrxs, but I love the American stuff too. My fastest was probably the 06 wrx with a downpipe and tuner, roundabout 290hp/340tq at the crank



You need to take a ride in a modified diesel then. 1xxx lbs torque is a wonderful way to be sucked back in the seat. 

Fun is to be had in roll on races....especially the look on the other drivers face when he sees a gooseneck trailer and a skidsteer on the back as it is passing him.


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Dang, that's a long ways from dub v, but if I'm ever up there I'll look you up!
> 
> I picked up some live oak leaves and acorns at a rest area in Arkansas today (we're driving home from TX). It's been interesting to see some unfamiliar wood, even if I can't sink a 3/8 full comp chain on a 7hp saw into any of it. Sigh*
> 
> I'll be home tomorrow though!



I know right? 

Just like when I am down at my parents and there is all of that hickory.......and I am surrounded by popple.


----------



## Bullvi22

That's an enviable list there mike, personally I've always listed after a terminator like you mentioned.


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> You need to take a ride in a modified diesel then. 1xxx lbs torque is a wonderful way to be sucked back in the seat.
> 
> Fun is to be had in roll on races....especially the look on the other drivers face when he sees a gooseneck trailer and a skidsteer on the back as it is passing him.




Dads truck is an 08 6.4 f250 deleted with programmer and whatnot, probably the strongest is many diesels I've driven, you're right there's nothing like the feel of a big girl like that moving down the road like a cheetah


----------



## benp

Nice!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Did I read on here that you guys would rather fight a wolf than a cougar?? I gotta tell you guys, when you got blessed with good looks like I did......I fight cougars off all the time. It aint so bad.

Hey Uncle Mike, WTF, if we put a blower setup on a new 5.0 DOHC Mustang you know how much power we can get out of that car........... you gotta treat yourself for your anniversary or 64th birthday or Christmas or something. Ill help you come up with a excuse.......


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Did I read on here that you guys would rather fight a wolf than a cougar?? I gotta tell you guys, when you got blessed with good looks like I did......I fight cougars off all the time. It aint so bad.
> 
> Hey Uncle Mike, WTF, if we put a blower setup on a new 5.0 DOHC Mustang you know how much power we can get out of that car........... you gotta treat yourself for your anniversary or 64th birthday or Christmas or something. Ill help you come up with a excuse.......


lol wrong type of Cougars


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> A 91cc Echo? No...kidding. Damn. Is that the one that's like Hen's teeth in the states?
> That's sweet!!
> Now that there is a properly matched bar on there.
> Ambull, if you are wanting a big saw keep your eyes glued in the classifieds. Scarr had a ported 064 in there for a while.
> If I was needing a big saw I would of been all over that yesterday.
> I love the Fox Body chassis. I would love an old 80's LX with a healthy motor and suspension. I have always really liked the LX style vs the GT.
> It's interesting how going for a ride in the passenger seat translates different than driving on the same rip.
> I brought my neighbor home this summer in my Sunday vehicle after dropping off his dump truck to get worked on.
> It was funny to watch him get squirmy in the passenger seat when I was getting on it running through the gears.
> The funniest part is......he doesn't get squirmy. He's the guy that bails the truck down in ditch just because or drifts sequential 90 degree turns in a full size pickup on a gravel road.
> I am always the one grabbing for non existent handles and getting squirmy. lol


Yeah man, 91cc of Japanese power! lol Can't find a ton of info about the saw from web surfing so it seems very rare. Not sure if I want to actually use it or make it a trophy. 
Those ported saws are way too pricey for a firewood saw, especially the Stihls. 
I was going to buy a Fox body Mustang as my first car in the Marines. I'm kind of impulsive so I took my uncle as the voice of reason. Went on a test ride and the car was fast! Five speed manual. Not sure what happened but I bought a 73-74 Camaro. Little did I know those years are the worse for power due to the oil crisis. Probably a good thing though, the Camaro was totally gutless which is why I'm alive today. Would have killed myself in that Mustang. 
I think the LX was lighter right? It always feels faster and more nerve wracking as the passenger, probably because you have no control. 
I was about to ask you for a favor. There's a guy near you I think that's selling a Poulan 4200 or 5200 for $120. I'm just going to get the Echo and be satisfied with my saw collection. 




Bullvi22 said:


> I've always been more of an import guy for cars, an s2000, 2 crxs, 3 wrxs, but I love the American stuff too. My fastest was probably the 06 wrx with a downpipe and tuner, roundabout 290hp/340tq at the crank



Yes, AWD launches! Those Subarus can become monsters with turbo upgrades. 



dancan said:


> I'll trade that smelly old oak for some nice smelling fresh cut balsam fir , even give you guys a 2 to 1 deal
> Hey Reid , I had a customer at the shop today , he was a come from away , sure talked funny , from Maryland he was LOL
> Get that Echo running , I'm sure you're gonna come out fine on that saw .
> If I'm not mistaken Bill G (I think?) is well up on these saws , start a thread with pics on the chainsaw forum , you'll get lotsa help .



lol. A Canadian saying someone talks funny, that's awesome! I work close to your peoples. The Canadian embassy is across the street. Don't think they're the wood burning types though. 
Isn't Bill G the guy with a huge attitude? 



benp said:


> You need to take a ride in a modified diesel then. 1xxx lbs torque is a wonderful way to be sucked back in the seat.
> 
> Fun is to be had in roll on races....especially the look on the other drivers face when he sees a gooseneck trailer and a skidsteer on the back as it is passing him.


I've seen some drag races with diesel trucks. Damn those things can move.


----------



## benp

How much boost are you guys running on the unnaturally aspirated mustangs? 

I know nothing of turbo'd/supercharged gas motors. Any issues with blow by or leaks after a lot of screwing around where you are in it to win it. 

A couple mach 3 bomb runs at 70lbs boost and the Cummins gets a little drooly out of the blow by tubes. 

I look at it as undercarriage rust proofing.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> How much boost are you guys running on the unnaturally aspirated mustangs?
> 
> I know nothing of turbo'd/supercharged gas motors. Any issues with blow by or leaks after a lot of screwing around where you are in it to win it.
> 
> A couple mach 3 bomb runs at 70lbs boost and the Cummins gets a little drooly out of the blow by tubes.
> 
> I look at it as undercarriage rust proofing.



Oh wait, just noticed you have an Echo! What do you think of the Echo? Heard they are reliable but can be heavy and kinda slow.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> Oh wait, just noticed you have an Echo! What do you think of the Echo? Heard they are reliable but can be heavy and kinda slow.



It is a great saw. Have had zero issues with it.

I have cut a lot of wood with it but it has since been retired. The chain brake of the newer saws is a nice just in case although it never crossed my mind when running the echo.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have a boost gauge since the blower is AM, but I think it is running 12 lbs. Have had zero issues with it. You are supposed to change the oil in it every 100,000 miles, if that is an indicator of longevity. As I previously stated, the Mustang has over 117,000 on it, and the blower went on at about 36,000. (It is a Whipple Twin Screw, and Ford Performance did the tunes for them, they are 50 State emissions legal).

The guy next door to me used to have a propane injected Diesel F-350. Said it was super fast, but he could not keep drivetrains in it.


----------



## Bullvi22

that's the ironic thing about the power strokes, it's fairly easy to overwhelm your drivetrain, on any diesel really. The hypereutic pistons are the weak points on the 7.3, but many engines can really stand a lot of hop ups and the factory trans can't keep up. 

I don't have the hp bug with mine, I'll be happy if she just runs for two more decades just the way she is.


----------



## dancan

Reid , it might be bobt , just not sure but there is one of them guys that had big Echo stuff , just do a search .


----------



## dancan

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/in-flanders-fields-1.3312135


----------



## Greenthorn

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 460223
> Scrounging for cash right now. Tailgate I'm building for a guy's utility trailer. Going to hinge it to the top of his existing tailgate, so when he pulls it out, it's a ramp for a 4 wheeler or lawn tractor.
> Favorite stang was my 67 coupe.... Disc brake conversion, was building a 351 for it but never got it finished. Got a surprise baby daughter instead.
> Car was cool, daughter is better.



WN, I would really like to see a build thread on this, sounds awesome..


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks to the benefit raffle I now have a 4 saw plan with an echo cs310


----------



## Bullvi22

Sweet!


----------



## crazywolf

audible fart said:


> Ye need to get or make a bracket to hold the trailer spare tire.



I have one but that spare has a hole in it so I didn't feel like mounting it up before I fixed it.



benp said:


> No kidding too bad.
> 
> I forgot to put in for the doe lottery this year. I had this 0730 opening morning. I kept muttering...I could be done...I could be done...lol



What is a doe lottery? Is your state trying to grow the population of deer or just have too many hunters? When I hear about states that have this I just don't understand it. When I buy my big game license it comes with turkey and deer tags. 3 antlered and 3 non-antlered deer and you could shoot 6 does if you wanted.


----------



## svk

Doe lottery means there are more hunters than available doe tags so you enter to be drawn. They only want to harvest a certain number of does to keep the breeding population up. The nice thing is youth hunters can take either sex with a regular tag to help them get one. 

Where I'm at (2 hours east and an hour north of Ben) it's been bucks only for the last two years.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Doe lottery means there are more hunters than available doe tags so you enter to be drawn. They only want to harvest a certain number of does to keep the breeding population up. The nice thing is youth hunters can take either sex with a regular tag to help them get one.
> 
> Where I'm at (2 hours east and an hour north of Ben) it's been bucks only for the last two years.



How many deer are taken each year?


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> How many deer are taken each year?


Haven't any idea. It's been down for years.

There was a conspiracy between the DNR and insurance company lobbyists (they wanted to reduce deer/car claims) to reduce deer populations starting in the early 2000's. Some areas could take up to 8 deer and many allowed 3-5 per hunter. Between the DNR doing an unsatisfactory job with counts, liberal bag limits, increasing wolf populations, and tough winters the herds were decimated to the point we are back to buck only.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Veteran's Day everyone, and give Thanks to those who served.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Haven't any idea. It's been down for years.
> 
> There was a conspiracy between the DNR and insurance company lobbyists (they wanted to reduce deer/car claims) to reduce deer populations starting in the early 2000's. Some areas could take up to 8 deer and many allowed 3-5 per hunter. Between the DNR doing an unsatisfactory job with counts, liberal bag limits, increasing wolf populations, and tough winters the herds were decimated to the point we are back to buck only.



Wow! That sucks in VA we don't even kill as many as are born so the population goes up every year. I hope there were some silver bracelets given out for that corruption. 



MustangMike said:


> Happy Veteran's Day everyone, and give Thanks to those who served.



Yes thanks to all our Veterans!


----------



## MustangMike

The Genesis of my Current Mustang:

When my two girls were growing up, I owned a two successive Thunderbirds instead of Mustangs. The first was an 85 Turbo Coupe, Silver over Charcoal Black, a real nice looker. The 2.3 liter Turbo 4 cyl got over 26 MPG (average) and was faster than the 5.0 liter TBird. It was also my fist 5 speed car, and had the slickest shifter I have ever seen in a factory car. The only downside, no ABS. Then I got a 92 Super Coupe in dark Blue, which had a 3.8 ltr Roots Supercharged engine. The five speed in that car was sourced from a Mazda Truck (to handle the torque) and it had one of the worst factory shifters I have ever seen (comparable with the 2003 Vette my wife used to have). The Super Coupe was my first car with independent suspension and ABS breaks.

It had tons of torque, but I remember thinking ... having a SC on a V-8 in a lighter body Mustang would be ... and the idea was born. When I saw Ford Racing offering the Whipple kit for Mustang GTs, I just knew I had to have one, and know I do.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> Wow! That sucks in VA we don't even kill as many as are born so the population goes up every year. I hope there were some silver bracelets given out for that corruption.


I'll happily lend you a few thousand wolves to solve that problem. Each wolf eats 25-50 deer a year.


----------



## JustJeff

I'll try to remember to take some pics when it's done.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up two new fiskars, one I got new at big orange, compound lever hand loppers. I'll use that taking off the kindling twigs on the big sweetgum here before I do the zogger wood. Next is a beaut! A fiskars biodrive mower, just tried it out, works slick! Got the mower down to the prawn shoppe, both costed 30 clams.


----------



## Bullvi22

I hear you mike, I remember I was so disappointed when I got my first WRX because the S2000 I traded in on it had one of the best transmissions out there and the Subaru felt like a pickup truck. Even a shirt throw kit did very little for it. It's cool as you try different cars over the years that you get an idea of what you like and what doesn't matter so much.

My current dd is an 03 wrx, but its stock because it has an auto, and as good a car as it is, that auto is a total buzzkill. It's just a work car instead of being a fun car.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> It is a great saw. Have had zero issues with it.
> 
> I have cut a lot of wood with it but it has since been retired. The chain brake of the newer saws is a nice just in case although it never crossed my mind when running the echo.



I guess the Echo 900 will not have a chain brake as well. I like using the brake on the Makita whenever I have to step over things or carry it while running. Gives me some peace of mind. 



dancan said:


> Reid , it might be bobt , just not sure but there is one of them guys that had big Echo stuff , just do a search .



WILCO. Wonder how much it will cost to get it woods ported? lol



zogger said:


> Scrounged up two new fiskars, one I got new at big orange, compound lever hand loppers. I'll use that taking off the kindling twigs on the big sweetgum here before I do the zogger wood. Next is a beaut! A fiskars biodrive mower, just tried it out, works slick! Got the mower down to the prawn shoppe, both costed 30 clams.



What is biodrive? I want one of those push mowers.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> I'll happily lend you a few thousand wolves to solve that problem. Each wolf eats 25-50 deer a year.



No thanks. I rarely fill my tags as is. I don't want to have to compete for the deer. I'm not sure they would want our weather either. I was in a tree stand and it was 80 degree's last friday. Our winter doesn't start until after Christmas.


----------



## MustangMike

Just from a safety standpoint, I would want any large saw that I planned on using on a regular basis to have a chain break. While they are nice for stepping over logs, etc, the most important thing is that the activate when the saw comes back at you.

Mistakes with a chainsaw can be very damaging. Sell the saw to a collector and get something else to actually use.


----------



## svk

The one thing older saws had going for them was they were both heavier and lower revving which lends to less kickbacks. However accidents still do happen. I cut a lot of wood with my L65 but feel much safer with the newer saws I own now.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I guess the Echo 900 will not have a chain brake as well. I like using the brake on the Makita whenever I have to step over things or carry it while running. Gives me some peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> WILCO. Wonder how much it will cost to get it woods ported? lol
> 
> 
> 
> What is biodrive? I want one of those push mowers.



Biodrive is like sammich powered!

edit: the 900 has a chainbrake


----------



## mainewoods

Take a close look at the mower Ambull, no motor. Human powered rotary blades.


----------



## mainewoods

They can also be alcohol powered very easily.


----------



## zogger

Wow, I just found out these fiskars reel mowers cost like two benjamins! One of the better you sucks I ever got. The build quality appears excellent and it does push easy compared to other reel mowers I have tried. They pushed hard, this pushes easy even in tall wet grass. I found a short review on youtoober 

Tell ya,. I love everything fiskars I have tried except the sharpener, never was able to get it to work.


----------



## MustangMike

The only thing I could get their sharpener to sharpen was their splitting axe, worked well for me on that, but they said it would sharpen other things, but did not work for me on anything else.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Biodrive is like sammich powered!
> 
> edit: the 900 has a chainbrake



Sammich powered lol. Don't know why they couldn't just say push mower or something similar.



mainewoods said:


> Take a close look at the mower Ambull, no motor. Human powered rotary blades.



I knew that! Just never heard of biodrive before. Jeez, give me a bit more credit.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Sammich powered lol. Don't know why they couldn't just say push mower or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that! Just never heard of biodrive before. Jeez, give me a bit more credit.



Well, biodrive is my fun with words, not an official fiskars term. I use biodrive for anything human powered. Just watched a cool vid on sharpening them. They have a kit with a hand crank, but this guy just used his drill in reverse, clamped it onto the drive shaft with a chunk of hose. You put lapping compound on the blade edges and go for it, takes seconds. It's adjustable to run it down around .002 to the inner bar.

That echo has a brake, saw it in the pics and parts still available.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks to the benefit raffle I now have a 4 saw plan with an echo cs310



NA,i'll have some wood waiting for ya after huntin season to break that puppy in.


----------



## farmer steve

worked on the locust scrounge from the other week today. 5 buckets full of beautiful dry locust. just for "my" burning fun. anybody wants some of this they will have to cough up some big $$$.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Well, biodrive is my fun with words, not an official fiskars term. I use biodrive for anything human powered. Just watched a cool vid on sharpening them. They have a kit with a hand crank, but this guy just used his drill in reverse, clamped it onto the drive shaft with a chunk of hose. You put lapping compound on the blade edges and go for it, takes seconds. It's adjustable to run it down around .002 to the inner bar.
> 
> That echo has a brake, saw it in the pics and parts still available.



Yep you're right, I see the brake. Didn't think they had chain brakes in the 80s


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Yep you're right, I see the brake. Didn't think they had chain brakes in the 80s


the 80's? were you even born?


----------



## Ryan Groat

So we are supposed get 55 mph winds up here in Michigan tonight, most likely plenty to scrounge tomorrow. I picked a bad week to throw my back out. At 26, I'm too young for this.


----------



## mainewoods

I was just funnin' with ya,Ambull. You're a pretty smart young fellah, I figured you knew that, maybe just had never seen one before.


----------



## mainewoods

No disrespect intended.


----------



## Bullvi22

Finally back home in WV tonight.
I wonder if my wife will notice if I sneak down to the garage to hug my saws...


----------



## SteveSS

Ryan Groat said:


> So we are supposed get 55 mph winds up here in Michigan tonight, most likely plenty to scrounge tomorrow. I picked a bad week to throw my back out. At 26, I'm too young for this.


It's blowing like the bejeezus down here tonight. I might have to lash the house down before long.


----------



## farmer steve

Bullvi22 said:


> Finally back home in WV tonight.
> I wonder if my wife will notice if I sneak down to the garage to hug my saws...


Just hand her the credit card on your way out the door.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> the 80's? were you even born?



Yep I was little ambull back then. Even played Oregon Trail in the sixth grade.



mainewoods said:


> I was just funnin' with ya,Ambull. You're a pretty smart young fellah, I figured you knew that, maybe just had never seen one before.



I know, just messing with you.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> worked on the locust scrounge from the other week today. 5 buckets full of beautiful dry locust. just for "my" burning fun. anybody wants some of this they will have to cough up some big $$$.



Any seed pods by chance?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Reid, Oregon trail! Wow, memories.......


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Reid, Oregon trail! Wow, memories.......


Classic


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Reid, Oregon trail! Wow, memories.......


You guys play Odell Lake too? That was from the same vintage.


----------



## svk

Some of you longer term members will remember a fellow on here a few years back that went by stihlyinely. Well Steve and I knew each other locally prior to being on here and he's joining me tomorrow and Friday for a little deer hunting.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I will be up tomorrow too! Haha


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> I will be up tomorrow too! Haha


Start driving now lol. 

There's more deer where you are!


----------



## mn woodcutter

Haha. That may be but it's like a war zone down here. That's why I don't gun hunt anymore. Just bow.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Any seed pods by chance?


probably somewhere Reid. i'm always pulling little saplings out of the flower beds here. like some have said here. they grow like weeds. i'm sure there are some growing down in your parts.


----------



## nomad_archer

This week's hunting weather has stunk. Rain, rain 1/2 day yesterday, rain this am with 18mph winds. Supposed to get gusts in the 50 mph range this afternoon. I will be on the couch no reason to risk a fall or having a tree fall on you because of the saturated ground and high winds. We are seeing a few deer 3-4 per day but no shooters coming in. Looks like more rain and wind maybe some snow to finish out the week. But at bad day hunting is still better than a day in the office.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> probably somewhere Reid. i'm always pulling little saplings out of the flower beds here. like some have said here. they grow like weeds. i'm sure there are some growing down in your parts.



Damn another early riser. I'm sure they're down here but I suck at tree ID.


----------



## mainewoods

7 cords of beech and sugar maple scrounged from my elderly neighbors land this spring. Hauled it all with the garden cart and stacked in the basement. The cart I have is twice the size of this one and holds twice as much wood at a time. You need to try one to see how easily they carry a heavy load.


----------



## mainewoods

Don't know if this helps any Ambull - black locust seedling.


----------



## Ambull01

MechanicMatt said:


> Reid, Oregon trail! Wow, memories.......



You played it too!? I loved that game. One of the few reasons I actually went to class. 



svk said:


> You guys play Odell Lake too? That was from the same vintage.



Never heard of it. Perhaps it was a mainland game lol. I wonder if you can still play Oregon Trail? I want my kids to play it. I'm going to make them honorary member's of the 80s. Let them watch and play stuff that I've seen or played (i.e. Oregon Trail, Goonies, Willow, Sixteen Candles, The Breakfast Club, etc).


----------



## mainewoods

Black locust


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Any seed pods by chance?



Reid, you should have a package in the mail any day now.


----------



## Greenthorn

Off to do roofing today, gotta replace 4 valleys on our other old house, I hate roofing! Too windy to get in the woods anyway.


----------



## svk

Raining here. My stand is in a spruce so I'm partially protected.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Any seed pods by chance?


just checked my locust tree when i came up from hunting. looks like some pods still hanging on .pulled one off and it had 4-5 seeds in it . don't know if i could start them in the greenhouse this spring or not.



nomad_archer said:


> This week's hunting weather has stunk. Rain, rain 1/2 day yesterday, rain this am with 18mph winds. Supposed to get gusts in the 50 mph range this afternoon. I will be on the couch no reason to risk a fall or having a tree fall on you because of the saturated ground and high winds. We are seeing a few deer 3-4 per day but no shooters coming in. Looks like more rain and wind maybe some snow to finish out the week. But at bad day hunting is still better than a day in the office.


saw it was raining over your way when i watched the weather this morning NA. no rain here here so i went to the stand. just tree rats. started raining about 8.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

It might be raining, but the deer are moving. Probably would be a productive day in the treestand if I had good rain gear. Oh, also if I wasn't working


----------



## svk

Tree rats. Lol


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> It might be raining, but the deer are moving. Probably would be a productive day in the treestand if I had good rain gear. Oh, also if I wasn't working


not moving down here in york co. must be all at nite.


----------



## mainewoods

PA tree rat


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Could be. They are in the stupid phase of the rut up here right now, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Could be. They are in the stupid phase of the rut up here right now, so that might have something to do with it.


this is usually the week here but the warm temps last week might have screwed things up. i'm still watchin out the window though.


----------



## svk

We have yet to encounter the stupid phase. I'm almost wondering if it happened last week and the second is coming on soon.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> just checked my locust tree when i came up from hunting. looks like some pods still hanging on .pulled one off and it had 4-5 seeds in it . don't know if i could start them in the greenhouse this spring or not.
> 
> 
> saw it was raining over your way when i watched the weather this morning NA. no rain here here so i went to the stand. just tree rats. started raining about 8.


It's been a tough week so far. This wind is not helping. Not bad currently but no deer are moving. Only saw one big doe in the rain at 80 yards so far today. I'm not excited about 50mph gusts this afternoon. I hope they don't materialize.

We did see some chasing on Monday and in the rain yesterday. we skipped hunting Tuesday heavy steady rain.

Farmersteve I am at my cabin in Tionesta,PA. So other side of the state.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> just checked my locust tree when i came up from hunting. looks like some pods still hanging on .pulled one off and it had 4-5 seeds in it . don't know if i could start them in the greenhouse this spring or not.
> 
> 
> saw it was raining over your way when i watched the weather this morning NA. no rain here here so i went to the stand. just tree rats. started raining about 8.



You're going to grow them?


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You're going to grow them?


i might try to get some started for you. never tried but .........................................


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> It's been a tough week so far. This wind is not helping. Not bad currently but no deer are moving. Only saw one big doe in the rain at 80 yards so far today. I'm not excited about 50mph gusts this afternoon. I hope they don't materialize.
> 
> We did see some chasing on Monday and in the rain yesterday. we skipped hunting Tuesday heavy steady rain.
> 
> Farmersteve I am at my cabin in Tionesta,PA. So other side of the state.



Yeah wind is killer for hunting. Rain I still see them moving but wind generally not so much. Of course the biggest rack we have seen on game cam we caught during a hurricane a few years back so who knows. This weekend is opening of general firearms so I get to break out this bad boy.


----------



## MustangMike

Hunting weather s/b better tomorrow, I will try to get out. Hunting in the rain can be productive, and I have the clothes (not like it used to be where you would just soak through), but I hate having my bow/gun out in the rain all day. A lot to clean up.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Hunting weather s/b better tomorrow, I will try to get out. Hunting in the rain can be productive, and I have the clothes (not like it used to be where you would just soak through), but I hate having my bow/gun out in the rain all day. A lot to clean up.




BenP just leaps outta the tree with a fiskars, they are field dressed in 10 seconds...no need for a gun or bow...


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> BenP just leaps outta the tree with a fiskars, they are field dressed in 10 seconds...no need for a gun or bow...


LOL!!!


----------



## mt.stalker

MustangMike said:


> Hunting weather s/b better tomorrow, I will try to get out. Hunting in the rain can be productive, and I have the clothes (not like it used to be where you would just soak through), but I hate having my bow/gun out in the rain all day. A lot to clean up.


According to the Solunar tables , yesterday was supposed to be the best day all week , to hunt . So , I made a scent trail 1/2 mile long , and stood with doe ***** hanging all around my stand , in the corner of 2 fields and thick woods intersect . I "still hunt " while making the drag . I only saw 2 doe , and 2 fawns , all freaking day ! But , I got alot of exercise ;-)


----------



## svk

Apparently the deer around here didn't get the memo. 

Yesterday was dead calm and I didn't hear a shot fired all day. None.


----------



## mt.stalker

svk said:


> Apparently the deer around here didn't get the memo.
> 
> Yesterday was dead calm and I didn't hear a shot fired all day. None.


Lmao , no they didn't . I've seen times when I thought those solunar tables were spot on , but now I'm having second thoughts ...... 
It's going to be difficult to get venison , around here this year . Big winter kill , Coyotes and bear eating the fawns , and poachers are making it tough .


----------



## svk

I think the fish follow those tables more closely than the game.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Apparently the deer around here didn't get the memo.
> 
> Yesterday was dead calm and I didn't hear a shot fired all day. None.


i didn't hear any shots either yesterday or today. oh wait. it's still archery season here.


----------



## svk

Did you hear the one about the blonde archer who got lost?

She fired three shots in the air to signal she was lost but nobody came looking for some reason.....


----------



## Greenthorn

Did I mention I hate roofing? I now wish I had hired a roofer to replace these valleys, a professional could have had these all done by the time I did one...

Yours truly, look out below....


----------



## svk

That is an awesome looking house! Built before turn of century?


----------



## Greenthorn

1863 I'll see if I can find some other pics, I had pictures on AS before 2007, they're long gone.


----------



## Greenthorn




----------



## CrufflerJJ

Greenthorn said:


> Did I mention I hate roofing? I now wish I had hired a roofer to replace these valleys, a professional could have had these all done by the time I did one...
> 
> Yours truly, look out below....View attachment 460772



Nooooo thank you! Not gonna get up on a roof that high off the ground. Nossirree!


----------



## KenJax Tree

CrufflerJJ said:


> Nooooo thank you! Not gonna get up on a roof that high off the ground. Nossirree!


Lol that isn't high[emoji1]


----------



## dancan

Not for me but here's 2 ads for a scroungers delight .

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/annapolis-valley/standing-poplar/1117421917

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/city-of-halifax/free-fire-wood/1117695395


----------



## zogger

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 460777
> View attachment 460778




Well, shoot, every day I got reminded what a piker I am...I am thrilled to scrounge up a fiskars push mower, while you scrounged up that beautiful old house! hahaha! That's a nice one man!


----------



## CrufflerJJ

KenJax Tree said:


> Lol that isn't high[emoji1]



What's weird is that I'm not a huge fan of heights, but wasn't afraid to climb out on the strut of an aircraft & do a couple static line jumps from 5000 feet up. My dad retired from a Army Special Forces Reserve unit, and was jumping until he was 60 years old. He always said that jumping is perfectly safe - he only broke his back twice!


----------



## svk

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 460777
> View attachment 460778


That's awesome. I feel like stopping by to pick up the LA's just to see your place.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Reid, you should have a package in the mail any day now.



Got it yesterday. Thanks! I was expecting to see really large pods but these are much smaller. How much do I owe you for postage? 



Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 460777
> View attachment 460778



Nice house. My house was built in 1891 so a bit newer than yours lol. It's three stories and I have to get on the roof to install the chimney liner. Really not looking forward to it. I'm going to use a safety harness and put in safety brackets on the roof. 



CrufflerJJ said:


> What's weird is that I'm not a huge fan of heights, but wasn't afraid to climb out on the strut of an aircraft & do a couple static line jumps from 5000 feet up. My dad retired from a Army Special Forces Reserve unit, and was jumping until he was 60 years old. He always said that jumping is perfectly safe - he only broke his back twice!



They got rid of the Reserve SF units, only have the NG and Active units now. Would love to do some HALO jumps.


----------



## nomad_archer

Crazywolf, I wish we could hunt with those in PA. But semi autos are a no go here.

I have another windy morning today 20mph winds with 40mph gusts but the gusts haven't shown up. I did shoot a doe in heavy wind a few years ago so that is why I'm out. It supposed to turn to rain then rain/snow then snow today. Tomorrow is more snow with 1-2" accumulation. That should help. I have spent 90% of this week in rain gear. It has been tough.


----------



## JustJeff

West wind is sucking the logs up the chimney. Calling for snow this evening. Which might be better than this sideways rain. Have a bunch of things on the honey-do list but there's a guy advertising 2 36" by 100 foot trees for free.........


----------



## svk

Little change of scenery overnight.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Little change of scenery overnight.
> 
> View attachment 460899


that's just not right!!!!!!! but i guess good for hunting.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Crazywolf, I wish we could hunt with those in PA. But semi autos are a no go here.
> 
> I have another windy morning today 20mph winds with 40mph gusts but the gusts haven't shown up. I did shoot a doe in heavy wind a few years ago so that is why I'm out. It supposed to turn to rain then rain/snow then snow today. Tomorrow is more snow with 1-2" accumulation. That should help. I have spent 90% of this week in rain gear. It has been tough.



I'm just not a fan of bolt guns. Guess I'm lucky I live here. Can't hunt with .223 but mine is a .300BLK



svk said:


> Little change of scenery overnight.
> 
> View attachment 460899



Now I know I'm lucky I live here LOL It's going to be 60 during the day this weekend though closer to 38 when I walk out in the morning.



farmer steve said:


> that's just not right!!!!!!! but i guess good for hunting.



Agreed!


----------



## svk

Yeah deer season can get a little chilly up here. We've had -15 and we've had over 60.


----------



## Ambull01

Only $40 for this log. It amazes me what people try to sell.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Got it yesterday. Thanks! I was expecting to see really large pods but these are much smaller. How much do I owe you for postage?



Don't worry about it. It was less than a buck. Hopefully they grow for you. Keep us all posted!


----------



## Zeus103363

svk said:


> Little change of scenery overnight.
> 
> View attachment 460899



that looks pretty! This morning was the first the lows got into the high 40's. Haven't even lit a fire yet and usually don't until end of Nov- first of Dec.


----------



## Zeus103363

Ambull01 said:


> Only $40 for this log. It amazes me what people try to sell.



they are just charging $20 bucks per cut they already made. Better snatch that beauty up.


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Don't worry about it. It was less than a buck. Hopefully they grow for you. Keep us all posted!



Okay. Hopefully you guys are still around in 7-10 years when I cut them down to coppice lol. 



Zeus103363 said:


> they are just charging $20 bucks per cut they already made. Better snatch that beauty up.


Yeah man! Great bargain. They probably got tired trying to cut it with their 16" Poulan bar and chain and thought, lets charge someone to finish it!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Only $40 for this log. It amazes me what people try to sell.


call them and tell them you'll only charge them $80 since it's so small.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> call them and tell them you'll only charge them $80 since it's so small.



Yes, perfect! Hopefully I can test the Echo on it.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> Yes, perfect! Hopefully I can test the Echo on it.



There better be pictures and or videos of that big Echo bellering.


----------



## farmer steve

my buddy called this morning and said he found some free wood for me. did i want to go check it out? DUH!!! this ad came out on tuesday in our free weekly paper and i figured if it wasn't gone by now i probably don't want it. i follow his directions and when we turn down the lane i say hey i know these people. Dave shows us the wood/trees he wants down. mostly maple and locust and a few small cedar trees in the fence line. a couple of p/u loads at the most. then Dave says there's more down by the creek. 6-7 that need cut down and and all the dead stuff on the ground. ash, hickory,maple and oak. gonna be at least 10 truckloads if not more. pics to come soon. 
bonus: 10 minutes from the house.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> my buddy called this morning and said he found some free wood for me. did i want to go check it out? DUH!!! this ad came out on tuesday in our free weekly paper and i figured if it wasn't gone by now i probably don't want it. i follow his directions and when we turn down the lane i say hey i know these people. Dave shows us the wood/trees he wants down. mostly maple and locust and a few small cedar trees in the fence line. a couple of p/u loads at the most. then Dave says there's more down by the creek. 6-7 that need cut down and and all the dead stuff on the ground. ash, hickory,maple and oak. gonna be at least 10 truckloads if not more. pics to come soon.
> bonus: 10 minutes from the house.



Well that just ruined my weekend. You suck


----------



## nomad_archer

Well had a buck come in at 1115 this morning chasing a doe. No shots offered. It's stupid windy this afternoon but saw two does so far.

View is awesome


----------



## svk

Yes, great view!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Well that just ruined my weekend. You suck


some icing for the cake Reid.  i then went over to my other farmer friend and found a few more dead ash and oak to add to the stash. i'm sure i can saw there the rest of the winter. i might save some of that for nomad archer to break in his new saw. i think there is a 30"+ oak for him to play with.


----------



## farmer steve

the other thing i did today was saw up a tree that fell across the road just below me a couple hundred yards. another guy i know called me and said bring your saw. till i got there a county sheriff was there directing traffic around it. about 5-6 cuts and we had it off the road. till we were done we had the PA hiway dept and a state trooper there.


----------



## SteveSS

farmer steve said:


> the other thing i did today was saw up a tree that fell across the road just below me a couple hundred yards. another guy i know called me and said bring your saw. till i got there a county sheriff was there directing traffic around it. about 5-6 cuts and we had it off the road. till we were done we had the PA hiway dept and a state trooper there.


Are you allowed to go back and get it?


----------



## farmer steve

SteveSS said:


> Are you allowed to go back and get it?


gonna talk to the homeowner tomorrow to see whats up. there is a dead hickory laying at the same spot.


----------



## greendohn

Wednesdays score, because I'm a slacker, it's still on the truck,,


----------



## stihly dan

White oak eating a red oak. Didn't attempt to cut either down, do to them being stuck together.
Pics are from each side.


----------



## farmer steve

greendohn said:


> View attachment 460998
> Wednesdays score, because I'm a slacker, it's still on the truck,,


looks dry enough Dohn just feed it to the "hungry monster" right off the truck.


----------



## stihly dan

Worked veterans day to have today off. Planned on spending the day at the scrounge site. Didn't work out as planned, had to look at cars for the wife this morning. Then got called into work for an hour. I did get there but it was about 2:30. So I cut down and loaded up one white oak, and a red. The red is much heavier, see all the water in the stump.


----------



## stihly dan

Some grubs in the hollow part of the tree.


----------



## Bullvi22

farmer steve said:


> the other thing i did today was saw up a tree that fell across the road just below me a couple hundred yards. another guy i know called me and said bring your saw. till i got there a county sheriff was there directing traffic around it. about 5-6 cuts and we had it off the road. till we were done we had the PA hiway dept and a state trooper there.



That is one of my chainsaw fantasies! "Never fear folks, I've got this"


----------



## farmer steve

Bullvi22 said:


> That is one of my chainsaw fantasies! "Never fear folks, I've got this"


----------



## Ambull01

stihly dan said:


> Some grubs in the hollow part of the tree.


Nice. Seems pretty rare to see someone with a nice truck that actually uses it for work


----------



## dancan

Well , one of my Bil's is on his was to his first scrounge , the Fil gave him 3 cord of dry hardwood .
The Bil borrowed one of my trailer hitches and rented a U-Haul enclosed trailer and is on the way with his 2013 Dodge Ram .
I had to install the hitch in his receiver , explain to him about what chit weighs and how little he can put it the trailer , he said no worries , put some more in the bed of the truck , the Fil knows all . 
I said my piece , nobody would listen , should be interesting , about a 400 mile round trip for free wood with a gasser hauling an enclosed trailer up and down many hills , never hauled a trailer and has his truck sold on Tuesday .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Well , one of my Bil's is on his was to his first scrounge , the Fil gave him 3 cord of dry hardwood .
> The Bil borrowed one of my trailer hitches and rented a U-Haul enclosed trailer and is on the way with his 2013 Dodge Ram .
> I had to install the hitch in his receiver , explain to him about what chit weighs and how little he can put it the trailer , he said no worries , put some more in the bed of the truck , the Fil knows all .
> I said my piece , nobody would listen , should be interesting , about a 400 mile round trip for free wood with a gasser hauling an enclosed trailer up and down many hills , never hauled a trailer and has his truck sold on Tuesday .


That's a long haul for 3 cords of wood. Truck a half or three quarter ton?


----------



## stihly dan

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. Seems pretty rare to see someone with a nice truck that actually uses it for work


That bed has hauled some serious wood, gravel, dirt and so on. People often are surprised when they look in the bed and you can see every support and they are sagging down too.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, just checked the weather map and it is snowing up on my property! I will have to get up there!


----------



## dancan

1/2 ton Ram , they wouldn't listen to me when I said I wouldn't do it with the Ef2fiddy diesel .
I told him to rent the 3ton diesel U-Haul , they thot I was foolish .


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> 1/2 ton Ram , they wouldn't listen to me when I said I wouldn't do it with the Ef2fiddy diesel .
> I told him to rent the 3ton diesel U-Haul , they thot I was foolish .


That's a helluva haul with a 1/2 ton. Hilly highways/roads just compound things. If an automatic, hope he turns the O/D off and switch it into Haul or Tow Mode if so equipped. If he's got a Hemi, I'd hate to see that round trip gas bill.


----------



## dancan

They didn't want to hear a word I said , I know the hills , one of the on the way up will polly get 6 mpg just to get up it with the empty trailer , at least it's gradual on the way back but sure is long LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Snowing here. Got the fire lit.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

not snowing here but colder than a well diggers a$$ outside to me.
but i got thin blood i like it HOT.


----------



## SteveSS

49 degrees here right now. Seems weird for mid November.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Expecting 30F by morning near Dayton, OH. Fireplace insert is cranking away...seasoned firewood is a GOOD THING!


----------



## svk

25 here. Sauna is over 200 right now with some nice dry birch in the firebox.


----------



## square1

Bullvi22 said:


> That is one of my chainsaw fantasies! "Never fear folks, I've got this"


Dear ArboristSite Forum,
I never thought this would happen to me....


----------



## square1

After two days of 25-50 MPH winds, the trip into the woodlot today might be interesting. Will be looking up a lot!


----------



## nomad_archer

Let me know when farmersteve and I will do my best to get there.

Last half day archery hunt. Finally decent weather. 10-15 mph winds cold 25 degree windchill and a dusting of snow. The second half of the day is taking out ladder stands and getting the shooting rail on one for rifle season.

I ended up seeing 4 yesterday in the high winds and total white out. I had a spike at 20 yards. It could not have been a legal buck or doe. Wish me luck gentlemen. We are down to the wire.


----------



## SteveSS

Rifle season opened here this morning. I've heard three shots so far. Morning folks.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I had my opportunity for a doe but she stopped behind a tree not in my only shooting lane. Smart bugger.


----------



## svk

Still staring at empty woods here. 

Our camp has seen 10 total deer (the same doe and fawn 3 times) plus 4 other deer in a combined 12.5 man days in the woods. 

Including our neighbors, 10 hunters have seen three bucks all season with only one 9 pointer taken.


----------



## USMC615

Chilly 36 degs at sunup here this morning...rare to see in mid-Nov. Highs today low 60's. Same weather for tomorrow, then the 70-80's creep back in. Gonna sit in a stand tomorrow morning. Cold snap here has got'em moving and chasing slickheads.


----------



## svk

We knew this season would be quiet but to complicate things it appears the does have yet to go into heat leaving the bucks bedded down.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Still staring at empty woods here.
> 
> Our camp has seen 10 total deer (the same doe and fawn 3 times) plus 4 other deer in a combined 12.5 man days in the woods.
> 
> Including our neighbors, 10 hunters have seen three bucks all season with only one 9 pointer taken.
> 
> View attachment 461148
> View attachment 461149
> View attachment 461150


I guess I shouldn't be complaining it could be worse here. I saw 7 yesterday and 3 so far today.


----------



## svk

We've never had huge numbers but other than this year and last I've never had a problem seeing bucks to shoot. For years I either got at least one buck or passed on smaller ones in hopes of running into them the next year. At least it appears that there are a few more deer than last year. Neighbor saw a doe with twin doe fawns. That always helps (if they can make the winter).


----------



## nomad_archer

We used to have crazy deer Numbers. My dad tells stories of seeing 100 by lunch. Then we did herd reduction and we are lucky to see a couple each year. There are a lot of no deer days mixed in there but it's getting better now that the doe tag allocation has been cut back. We are also losing hunters like crazy in PA due to old age and low deer numbers.


----------



## svk

I used to average seeing a deer a day on stand and 3-5 when stalking. Last year I saw two deer in 7 days. It's good to see a few this year even if it's the same ones sometimes.


----------



## JustJeff

Folding tailgate ramp I built for a buddy's scrounging trailer. I shouldn't have painted it. Makes the trailer look like a turd. Lol.


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 461190
> View attachment 461191
> View attachment 461192
> Folding tailgate ramp I built for a buddy's scrounging trailer. I shouldn't have painted it. Makes the trailer look like a turd. Lol.


Nice work Wood Nazi...like the idea.


----------



## dancan

The wife had me chauffeur the better part of the day and with the passing showers no scrounging today 
I'm still burning Zoggerwood during the day but the pile is getting down , I polly have another week of it left and then I'll be into my dry spruce stacks for day time burning .


----------



## Ambull01

Well, while you all were sitting in a tree whispering, I was putting in some work. No pics of the loaded wood, didn't do a dan stack today. Had to get home and take a nap.

Mother nature helped me out, the uprooted stump flipped back so I don't have to worry about it. Only took about 4 rounds or so to fill the van! 

Also, really have to do something about the wheelbarrow. It's pissing me off. Had a good pace going, wheel went into a little hole, body kept going and my feet went in the air. Good thing no one saw


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like a workout to me!

Was very windy today, so I did inside stuff in the AM, then went to split the rest of the Elm in the PM. It is on the next block over, so I just hooked the splitter to the ATV and went, did not bring the Fiskars, BIG MISTAKE! I also did not finish, like I thought I would, so the Fiskars will come next time.

Had to put the splitter in vertical mode, and the center of those Elm rounds are still real strong & stringy! What a pain in the neck that stuff is, but glad I had the hydro, would have been a nightmare!


----------



## SteveSS

Brought home a load of burn ready oak today to top off my stacks next to the boiler. This is some wood that Dad and I cut and split last year. The rounds on the end were from a fallen branch that I cut up today to complete my load.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got 3-4 cord brought up on the landing today in log lengths. 1 of it is burnable this year but will probably go to next year. In a couple weeks I should be at my 3 year plan in logs and rounds.

Let the splitting and stacking begin


----------



## stihly dan

Another late start today. Had to drop off a lawn tractor and go with the wife car shopping again. She has her new used car now, so she can leave me be for a while. Cut down a 21 dbh white oak, bucked it, brushed it and loaded it. Was to dark for a load pic but it looks like all the other loads. I did get a pic of the downed tree and stump.



Can't upload the tree pic, says file is too latge.


----------



## Ambull01

stihly dan said:


> Another late start today. Had to drop off a lawn tractor and go with the wife car shopping again. She has her new used car now, so she can leave me be for a while. Cut down a 21 dbh white oak, bucked it, brushed it and loaded it. Was to dark for a load pic but it looks like all the other loads. I did get a pic of the downed tree and stump.
> View attachment 461293
> 
> 
> Can't upload the tree pic, says file is too latge.



Damn, nice looking cuts. Seems you know what you're doing.


----------



## mainewoods

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 461281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold!!


----------



## USMC615

stihly dan said:


> Another late start today. Had to drop off a lawn tractor and go with the wife car shopping again. She has her new used car now, so she can leave me be for a while. Cut down a 21 dbh white oak, bucked it, brushed it and loaded it. Was to dark for a load pic but it looks like all the other loads. I did get a pic of the downed tree and stump.
> View attachment 461293
> 
> 
> Can't upload the tree pic, says file is too latge.


Nice, clean cuts Stihly. Definitely worth the pic. Could eat off that little tabletop.


----------



## stihly dan

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, nice looking cuts. Seems you know what you're doing.


Thanks Ambull, but the pic is a bit deceiving. The 20'' bar did not reach through the tree so I went in from both sides. That threw me angles off, as you can see I am about an inch under cut on the right. It did fall exactly on the spot, which surprised me because of the high winds.


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> Can't upload the tree pic, says file is too latge.


They will be smaller once the tree is cut up . . . 

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

Philbert said:


> They will be smaller once the tree is cut up . . .
> 
> Philbert


Good one,


----------



## mn woodcutter

Got some more fence line oak today with the farmers help. He ripped down a dead leaner for me with his tractor. I took a video.


----------



## USMC615

mn woodcutter said:


> View attachment 461337
> Got some more fence kine oak today with the farmers help. He ripped down a dead leaner for me with his tractor. I took a video.


Nice scrounge, lotta wood. Jeez...I think he needs another round of tires on that poor tractor, lol. Just outta curiosity, I ain't no farmer...how much does a single tire on that tractor cost? And then to have it bead/ring mounted, I suppose? Just curious...


----------



## mn woodcutter

The 034 super got quite a workout with 4 oaks in total and 6 tanks of gas.


----------



## mn woodcutter

USMC615 said:


> Nice scrounge, lotta wood. Jeez...I think he needs another round of tires on that poor tractor, lol. Just outta curiosity, I ain't no farmer...how much does a single tire on that tractor cost? And then to have it bead/ring mounted, I suppose? Just curious...


Not sure on the cost. They don't need to be replaced that often. They use more tires to spread out the weight so as not to pack down the ground as much.


----------



## USMC615

mn woodcutter said:


> The 034 super got quite a workout with 4 oaks in total and 6 tanks of gas. View attachment 461352


That's a scrounge from hell there...good on you. Plenty of wood.


----------



## USMC615

mn woodcutter said:


> Not sure on the cost. They don't need to be replaced that often. They use more tires to spread out the weight so as not to pack down the ground as much.


I understand that theory. I know they last a helluva long time, I bet they're pricey though. Better have some money set back if ya had to replace a set of those things.


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615 said:


> Nice scrounge, lotta wood. Jeez...I think he needs another round of tires on that poor tractor, lol. Just outta curiosity, I ain't no farmer...how much does a single tire on that tractor cost? And then to have it bead/ring mounted, I suppose? Just curious...


depending on exact size they run $2-3 THOUSAND each. i think you get free mounting at that price.


----------



## svk

Last day of deer hunting for us. We've given it a lot of time and the deer just aren't out there. I located some fresher tracks yesterday but still no luck. 

My hunting buddy isn't a fan of 5 am wake ups.


----------



## USMC615

Saw four this morning...three slickheads and a little basket rack 8-pointer. Let'em walk. This cold snap we've got lingering over us here in Ga has got'em moving. Holding out for a better set of horns than what I saw, wish now I'd a dropped that biggest slickhead dead in her tracks. Ain't that the way it always works...the hindsight theory, lol? 

Scrounge on gents, whether wood or deer.


----------



## USMC615

farmer steve said:


> depending on exact size they run $2-3 THOUSAND each. i think you get free mounting at that price.


Crazy a damn tire would cost that much. I guess it pans out when they last many years. Yeh, at that price, I'd tell'em I want them Armor-All'd too.


----------



## svk

Saw one doe. She of course snuck through the thickest crap imaginable and detected us as well.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Saw one doe. She of course snuck through the thickest crap imaginable and detected us as well.


That's their forte...stuff so thick you'd have to tote a can of gas and a match and burn'em out of it.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> That's their forte...stuff so thick you'd have to tote a can of gas and a match and burn'em out of it.



Best way to go see deer is go turkey hunting or squirrel hunting while toting a 22.....


----------



## USMC615

zogger said:


> Best way to go see deer is go turkey hunting or squirrel hunting while toting a 22.....


Got that right...they'll try and run you over in the damn woods, lol.


----------



## Ryan Groat

My dad had luck this morning. Today was opening day of gun season in Mi.


----------



## USMC615

Ryan Groat said:


> My dad had luck this morning. Today was opening day of gun season in Mi.


Good deal...nice little 8-pointer. I see groceries coming up.


----------



## Greenthorn

svk said:


> Last day of deer hunting for us. We've given it a lot of time and the deer just aren't out there. I located some fresher tracks yesterday but still no luck.
> 
> My hunting buddy isn't a fan of 5 am wake ups.
> 
> View attachment 461449


 
I've already spoke with 3 or 4 people that are giving it up this year too, not seeing anything.
I gotta tell ya, the numbers are really down, I don't believe any of them dam DNR statistics, the last 5 years deer have just been slaughtered here in Indiana. I drive to work to Mt Carmel, about 15 miles from me I leave for work at 6 and come home at 1900 , prime times for seeing em, I used to see what I would call herds of them....20 or more. I drive all thru the river bottoms to work, I'm explaining this cause I want you to know this is prime area for deer and they just aren't here, and haven't been for the last 3 years. The last 2 weeks driving to work, I may have seen 10 deer, where as I usually would've already seen a hundred or more.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up my first full size egg from my flock of biddies I put in this summer, yaaa! To thank them I put a wheelbarrow full of fresh oakzilla dust, chips and noodles into their coop, err..WS's apartment downstairs...


----------



## Ryan Groat

Good day today. I think there is somewhere around 1.5 cords of dead dry ash on the trailer. 

A buddy of mine had his placed logged and said take all I want. I think there is around 40 cords. Sad news is he is putting the property up for sale next week.


----------



## cantoo

Ryan, it might take awhile to sell, haul while you can. Don't forget to do a good job, maybe the next owner won't be a wood burner but would like the place cleaned up. If they are a wood burner they might not have time to cut and you can work out a cutting arrangement deal, 3 for you 1 for them type?


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Scrounged up my first full size egg from my flock of biddies I put in this summer, yaaa! To thank them I put a wheelbarrow full of fresh oakzilla dust, chips and noodles into their coop, err..WS's apartment downstairs...


i remember that Zog.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> Good day today. I think there is somewhere around 1.5 cords of dead dry ash on the trailer.
> 
> A buddy of mine had his placed logged and said take all I want. I think there is around 40 cords. Sad news is he is putting the property up for sale next week.


nice haul Ryan.  looks like your workin that lil green machine pretty good. like Cantoo said .saw saw saw .


----------



## Ryan Groat

cantoo said:


> Ryan, it might take awhile to sell, haul while you can. Don't forget to do a good job, maybe the next owner won't be a wood burner but would like the place cleaned up. If they are a wood burner they might not have time to cut and you can work out a cutting arrangement deal, 3 for you 1 for them type?


That is my current plan. Haul as much as I can in log lengths now to store at my property. If it sells, I will go back and clean up all the brush of the tops I have been working on. As of right now he is cleaning the brush and I'm taking the logs out. It'll be nice if I can get far enough ahead to start paying back some of the equipment I have and give some away to people in our church.


----------



## dancan

Geez Zogger , you know any trappers , hardwood sawdust is the best floor dry when they're scraping the fat from their pelts .
You want to see that stuff burn LOL
No scrounging today 
I realized that I needed more spots to stack and keep it organized so late this afternoon I scrounged 3 pallets and made a spot for the next , next year's wood lol






Now to start filling these racks


----------



## Zale

stihly dan said:


> White oak eating a red oak. Didn't attempt to cut either down, do to them being stuck together.
> Pics are from each side.



Go ahead and drop them. The trees are not stuck together. It looks that way but they will separate.


----------



## Full Chisel

Scored a nice scrounge of red oak, shagbark hickory and slippery elm the other day. Hellish job getting it out though. The trees had recently been felled and pushed into a pile along with the brush. So I had to slowly hack away at the brush and toss aside to get to the trees underneath, cut the rounds and wheelbarrow them 150' uphill to the truck. Needless to say I got a good workout and that was before the splitting began! The oak and hickory was easy splitting but the elm is a different story and needs the wedge and sledge treatment or I may need to borrow a splitter again.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats to your Dad for that fine looking Deer.

I was just splitting some large Elm yesterday (had to go to vertical mode), sure glad I got that hydro this year, that stuff is tough!


----------



## MechanicMatt

You bringing your .06 and .270 Short Mag this year Uncle Mike? Or the 300win as the back up??


----------



## MechanicMatt

You get a chance to play with either of the rim fires your holding onto too?


----------



## H-Ranch

I don't think my body is made out of muscle and blood. It sure feels more like it's made out of mud. I dragged the splitter out and went after some of the hickory that was delivered last week and a few of the cherry chunks from a month or two ago. Then stacked most of that along with the ash that had already been split with the Fiskars. Sure felt like it was 16 tons anyway...


----------



## Full Chisel

MustangMike said:


> Congrats to your Dad for that fine looking Deer.
> 
> I was just splitting some large Elm yesterday (had to go to vertical mode), sure glad I got that hydro this year, that stuff is tough!



Tougher than woodpecker lips, it is! I may just wait until we get some subfreezing days to try to split those rounds. The maul was just bouncing off them!


----------



## MustangMike

My hydro goes through them, then I still have to pry them apart from the grains that are still holding on. You need both the hydro and Fiskars to properly deal with them!

Matt, 06 & 270 Short Mag.

No, not yet.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, Ill bring up my lil fiskars I bought just for the hydro splitter. Your gonna love it.....


----------



## MustangMike

OK, never need the Hydro for that Ash or Cherry though. I still may take a day and go up with the new barrel stove & door.

I am also getting a 36" b&c, and your Dad is getting a 241, may pick them up at the same time (if they are available).


----------



## Coro cutter

View attachment 461714
View attachment 461714
View attachment 461714

Hello fellow scroungers I've been rather busy of late it's serious scrounging here end Spring start of summer almost
Have had lots of scrounges
Some of the pictures I am putting up I'm unsure of the wood.?
I'm sure you guys will have answers to the type of wood names etc etc
The first picture I'm sure is of something from the oak family looking at the leaf.
But bring a hardwood I'm sure it's going to burn real good once seasoned.


----------



## Coro cutter

Same day second scrounge


----------



## Coro cutter

Last week I had another scrounge not sure if I posted here or not but will put the pictures up any way. Was another good mix of hardwoods that will be good for next season
Red gum
Purri.(not correct spelling but how it sounds)
Pohutakawa ended up being a good scrounge.


----------



## farmer steve

C C. the leaf you show is some type of oak. not sure of which species. good wood whatever kind it is.


----------



## Full Chisel

Looks like our red oak/pin oak. Nice hauls!


----------



## greendohn

Greenthorn said:


> I've already spoke with 3 or 4 people that are giving it up this year too, not seeing anything.
> I gotta tell ya, the numbers are really down, I don't believe any of them dam DNR statistics, the last 5 years deer have just been slaughtered here in Indiana. I drive to work to Mt Carmel, about 15 miles from me I leave for work at 6 and come home at 1900 , prime times for seeing em, I used to see what I would call herds of them....20 or more. I drive all thru the river bottoms to work, I'm explaining this cause I want you to know this is prime area for deer and they just aren't here, and haven't been for the last 3 years. The last 2 weeks driving to work, I may have seen 10 deer, where as I usually would've already seen a hundred or more.



They are slayin' them just Northwest of you,,on the back side of haspin acres, off little Duck Creek road. Hope they migrate down toward your neighborhood before the season is out.


----------



## nomad_archer

Full Chisel said:


> Looks like our red oak/pin oak. Nice hauls!



That is a Pin Oak. Red oak leaves are different. But in the end oak is an oak and it all burns nice.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I am back home now after a tough week of deer hunting. The weather never cooperated it was down pouring, or 50 mph winds, or high winds with white out conditions. The only semi nice hunting days were monday and saturday morning. Out of 5 hunters the last saturday-saturday of archery season at our cabin we had zero shots and only one or two marginal opportunities with no shots fired. Last year we had the same number of guys and we had 3 deer down, one hit and lost and one miss by the end of the week. Ohh well that's why they call it hunting not killing. Time to get ready for rifle season. Its been several years since I had all of my tags come rifle so this should be interesting. I just hope I am not surrounded by sub-legal bucks. Also the little does need to look out now, I am a little less picky than what I was last week. I have 6.5 hunting days planned for the 12 day PA rifle season. Lets hope I can make something happen.


----------



## mainewoods

Coro cutter, looks like those are either black oak, or pin oak.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I scrounged up a nice couple of pickup loads this weekend at home on the farm.

Sorry, no pictures, but a funny story. 

On Saturday, I drove out to the back fields, and couldn't cut in my #1 choice of spots because my brother was bowhunting just downhill from there. I pulled into my #2 choice cutting spot, and there were 2 bucks and 6-8 does in the turnip/kale food plot. I tried to send them in my brother's general direction, and then proceeded to buck up a nice pickup load of maple and cherry. 

When my brother came out of the woods at 3:00, he hadn't seen a deer all day. He wasn't happy when I informed him that I had seen several in the food plot, considering he was cold and wet at that point in time.


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I scrounged up a nice couple of pickup loads this weekend at home on the farm.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures, but a funny story.
> 
> On Saturday, I drove out to the back fields, and couldn't cut in my #1 choice of spots because my brother was bowhunting just downhill from there. I pulled into my #2 choice cutting spot, and there were 2 bucks and 6-8 does in the turnip/kale food plot. I tried to send them in my brother's general direction, and then proceeded to buck up a nice pickup load of maple and cherry.
> 
> When my brother came out of the woods at 3:00, he hadn't seen a deer all day. He wasn't happy when I informed him that I had seen several in the food plot, considering he was cold and wet at that point in time.


Murphy's law of hunting.


----------



## mt.stalker

MustangMike said:


> Wow, just checked the weather map and it is snowing up on my property! I will have to get up there!


There was tracking snow , but it was so freaking windy !!!


----------



## crazywolf

Must be all over we had a bunch of guys in the woods and pretty much no one saw deer. I saw a bunch driving out friday night though. I have a long trip planned over thanksgiving so hopefully that will pay off again this year.


----------



## farmer steve

went down to the one farmers place to cut today. pulled in with the tractor and fired up a saw to cut an ash top that had broken off. got that done and then drug out a cherry tree and cut that up. moved up along the edge of the field about 50 yards to pull out 2 ash trees that had blown over last year and i had cut the root balls off. jumped off the tractor and started hooking up the chain. as soon as i rattled the chain a big doe jumped up from in between the 2 ash trees. she watched me saw for a 1/2 hour till i got within 25 yards of her.  pics later of the wood.


----------



## Greenthorn

Somebody said if you wanna get a deer, just go squirrel or turkey hunting, I seem to bring the deer in when I'm cutting wood too. Chainsaw lullaby.....


----------



## JustJeff

I know this aint exactly the kitchen gadget forum, but Mrs. Nazi recently picked up this gizmo from Tupperware. This thing has a recoil on it and the blades chop as you pull it over. Made me think of a chainsaw and it tickled me. Just thought I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@mt.stalker how close are you to my Uncles Hunting cabin?
@MustangMike whats this my pops is getting another saw?? The damn stihls are out reproducing the Husqvarnas in our family.

guys notice I only Capital letter the saw that counts.......


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> guys notice I only Capital letter the saw that counts.......


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> @mt.stalker how close are you to my Uncles Hunting cabin?
> @MustangMike whats this my pops is getting another saw?? The damn stihls are out reproducing the Husqvarnas in our family.
> 
> 
> 
> guys notice I only Capital letter the saw that counts.......


   ^^^^^^^^^^ STIHL ORANGE


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ahhh, don't worry guys I like them both, but I only own The Swedish ones........well I might have a stihl but own at least half a dozen Husky's


you know its sad when you lost count...........


----------



## SteveSS

MechanicMatt said:


> Ahhh, don't worry guys I like them both, but I only own The Swedish ones........well I might have a stihl but own at least half a dozen Husky's
> 
> 
> you know its sad when you lost count...........


Don't I know it. When I joined AS last year at this time, I had one little MS271. I've added an 026, 260 Pro, 441, Dolmar 5105, and Big bore Makita. All runners. I've also added a variety of fixers in the form of two Makita 6421's, a real cool John Deere saw (50cc), and a little bitty Mac that my Dad wants for trimming up cedar limbs.

One of these days I'm gonna have to pick up one of them hooskies and give it a run.

AS sucks!


----------



## KiwiBro

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 461837
> I know this aint exactly the kitchen gadget forum, but Mrs. Nazi recently picked up this gizmo from Tupperware. This thing has a recoil on it and the blades chop as you pull it over. Made me think of a chainsaw and it tickled me. Just thought I'd share it with you guys.


'Mastermind meets the Tupperware slicer dicer' will be a thread worth subscribing to.


----------



## Greenthorn

KiwiBro said:


> 'Mastermind meets the Tupperware slicer dicer' will be a thread worth subscribing to.



Yep, cuts dices and slices your veggies 50 per cent faster....


----------



## KiwiBro

Greenthorn said:


> Yep, cuts dices and slices your veggies 50 per cent faster....


And the usual suspects will be suggesting he time it in carrots instead of bananas.


----------



## Coro cutter

farmer steve said:


> C C. the leaf you show is some type of oak. not sure of which species. good wood whatever kind it is.



I knew it was oak by the leaf just had trouble figuring out which oak. But yes be good burning as all oak is.


----------



## Coro cutter

nomad_archer said:


> That is a Pin Oak. Red oak leaves are different. But in the end oak is an oak and it all burns nice.


Thanks nomad yes well seasoned and burns good


----------



## MustangMike

I'll tell you the difference between my s saws and those ones with the capital letters ... all my saws RUN!!!!!!!

I don't add parts bins to my count.


----------



## mt.stalker

MechanicMatt said:


> @mt.stalker how close are you to my Uncles Hunting cabin?
> @MustangMike whats this my pops is getting another saw?? The damn stihls are out reproducing the Husqvarnas in our family.
> 
> guys notice I only Capital letter the saw that counts.......


15-20 minutes away from my house to the top of Apex


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> Don't I know it. When I joined AS last year at this time, I had one little MS271. I've added an 026, 260 Pro, 441, Dolmar 5105, and Big bore Makita. All runners. I've also added a variety of fixers in the form of two Makita 6421's, a real cool John Deere saw (50cc), and a little bitty Mac that my Dad wants for trimming up cedar limbs.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna have to pick up one of them hooskies and give it a run.
> 
> AS sucks!



Where did you find the 6421s? Just picked up the Echo 900, looks to be in good shape. Can't wait to test it.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> Where did you find the 6421s? Just picked up the Echo 900, looks to be in good shape. Can't wait to test it.


I snagged them when I was in Nashville for work one week. I called the rental manager and he said that he had two on the bench that the in house tech couldn't fix and wanted them gone. He sold them to me for $75 each. Haven't taken the time to dig into them yet, but they're in good shape cosmetically.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> I'll tell you the difference between my s saws and those ones with the capital letters ... all my saws RUN!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't add parts bins to my count.


I like to tinker with them. Never hurts to have parts.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I snagged them when I was in Nashville for work one week. I called the rental manager and he said that he had two on the bench that the in house tech couldn't fix and wanted them gone. He sold them to me for $75 each. Haven't taken the time to dig into them yet, but they're in good shape cosmetically.



Nice. I wold love to pick up a few more real cheap. I'm done with chainsaws now unless I come across a really screaming deal.


----------



## Full Chisel

nomad_archer said:


> That is a Pin Oak. Red oak leaves are different. But in the end oak is an oak and it all burns nice.



Pin oak is in the red oak family.


----------



## nomad_archer

Full Chisel said:


> Pin oak is in the red oak family.



True it is part of the red oak family but that is a fairly generic classification.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Well no firewood for me for a couple weeks. The truck went into the shop for a trans. 

It was weird, just up and quit on me. No signs of any problems before it happened.


----------



## Full Chisel

Ryan Groat said:


> Well no firewood for me for a couple weeks. The truck went into the shop for a trans.
> 
> It was weird, just up and quit on me. No signs of any problems before it happened.



Sorry about your bad luck. Was it a Dodge?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Full Chisel said:


> Sorry about your bad luck. Was it a Dodge?


Nope, 2013 gmc 2500hd


----------



## benp

SteveSS said:


> Don't I know it. When I joined AS last year at this time, I had one little MS271. I've added an 026, 260 Pro, 441, Dolmar 5105, and Big bore Makita. All runners. I've also added a variety of fixers in the form of two Makita 6421's, a real cool John Deere saw (50cc), and a little bitty Mac that my Dad wants for trimming up cedar limbs.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna have to pick up one of them hooskies and give it a run.
> 
> AS sucks!



I hear you. 

I started with an Echo 660 EVL when I joined.lol


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan Groat said:


> Nope, 2013 gmc 2500hd



Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Unfortunately no, it has 113xxx miles on it. The dealership said that they will try and work with GM to help get some parts paid because it's only 2 years old. But I'm expecting it to come out of pocket.


----------



## nomad_archer

That sucks. I dont feel a tranny should fail at 113K. What are they saying happened?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Don't know yet. I dropped it off 30 minutes before close last night. I won't know until probably tomorrow or tonight at best. I authorized them to pull it and tear into to find the problem. The rest of the bill will come after the diagnostic. I'm hoping just clutches, torque convertor, and valve body and that the hard parts are still within spec. I'd like to put a triple disc in but they won't do it.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I started with an Echo 660 EVL when I joined.lol



I had a lil husky 137, then the tornado hit and needed a larger saw fast. hmm..I don't know how many saws I have now, I really don't. I keep plugging away at the junker pile and making runners though.


----------



## zogger

Ryan Groat said:


> Unfortunately no, it has 113xxx miles on it. The dealership said that they will try and work with GM to help get some parts paid because it's only 2 years old. But I'm expecting it to come out of pocket.



I really don't understand why you can't get manual transmissions on new trucks.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I had a lil husky 137, then the tornado hit and needed a larger saw fast. hmm..I don't know how many saws I have now, I really don't. I keep plugging away at the junker pile and making runners though.


Didn't you have a whole bunch of good saws stolen a few years ago too?


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I really don't understand why you can't get manual transmissions on new trucks.



Don't they have a limited number with manuals? I know the Dodge Cummins come with a manual option, or at least they used to.


----------



## H-Ranch

zogger said:


> I really don't understand why you can't get manual transmissions on new trucks.


Because almost nobody orders them. I prefer them too, but most want to drive on the interstate while updating their Facebook on their new I-phone 9 doing 90 weaving across all lanes or 47 in the left lane.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan Groat said:


> Don't know yet. I dropped it off 30 minutes before close last night. I won't know until probably tomorrow or tonight at best. I authorized them to pull it and tear into to find the problem. The rest of the bill will come after the diagnostic. I'm hoping just clutches, torque convertor, and valve body and that the hard parts are still within spec. I'd like to put a triple disc in but they won't do it.



Good luck. I hope it isnt too painful


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Don't they have a limited number with manuals? I know the Dodge Cummins come with a manual option, or at least they used to.



Because they sell very few of them. Most people don't know how to drive a manual let alone want a manual. My wife drives a manual and it is fun but when its traffic time, I am glad I have my truck.


----------



## svk

I have heard these newer diesels have more torque than the drivetrains were designed to handle. So if you put a torque converter in between the engine and the driveshaft it buffers the delivery a bit to make things last longer. The guys who hop up/mess with the computer tuning seem to wreck drivetrain parts with regularity.


----------



## John D

There was a time not long ago,MY2000 and earlier,before GM put the allison behind the Duramax,when you had to buy a handshaker behind your big block or diesel IF you wanted to tow heavy or haul alot and not have transmisson problems due to overheating and not enough clutch capacity or gear ratios...The GM Allison Ford 5R110 ,and 6R140,and Dodge 68RFE,and Aisin 6speed auto all changed that in pickups. These transmissions can handle all the abuses a diesel or big block can throw at them and hold up better than a manual setup in most cases. The only time these transmissions fail is when the owners neglect them or throw tuners on the engines,and grossly exceed the rated torque capacity of them. Dodge still makes the 6speed manual,but it comes with a reduced torque and horsepower rating to save the clucth..


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Because they sell very few of them. Most people don't know how to drive a manual let alone want a manual. My wife drives a manual and it is fun but when its traffic time, I am glad I have my truck.



Yep, my Cadi gets a bit tiring in DC traffic during rush hour. Good thing I don't drive there anymore. My preference is a manual Cummins


----------



## Ambull01

John D said:


> There was a time not long ago,MY2000 and earlier,before GM put the allison behind the Duramax,when you had to buy a handshaker behind your big block or diesel IF you wanted to tow heavy or haul alot and not have transmisson problems due to overheating and not enough clutch capacity or gear ratios...The GM Allison Ford 5R110 ,and 6R140,and Dodge 68RFE,and Aisin 6speed auto all changed that in pickups. These transmissions can handle all the abuses a diesel or big block can throw at them and hold up better than a manual setup in most cases. The only time these transmissions fail is when the owners neglect them or throw tuners on the engines,and grossly exceed the rated torque capacity of them. Dodge still makes the 6speed manual,but it comes with a reduced torque and horsepower rating to save the clucth..



Damn you're right. Change my mind, I want the Aisin transmission Dodge Cummins.


----------



## Ryan Groat

nomad_archer said:


> Good luck. I hope it isnt too painful


Thanks


----------



## Ryan Groat

John D said:


> There was a time not long ago,MY2000 and earlier,before GM put the allison behind the Duramax,when you had to buy a handshaker behind your big block or diesel IF you wanted to tow heavy or haul alot and not have transmisson problems due to overheating and not enough clutch capacity or gear ratios...The GM Allison Ford 5R110 ,and 6R140,and Dodge 68RFE,and Aisin 6speed auto all changed that in pickups. These transmissions can handle all the abuses a diesel or big block can throw at them and hold up better than a manual setup in most cases. The only time these transmissions fail is when the owners neglect them or throw tuners on the engines,and grossly exceed the rated torque capacity of them. Dodge still makes the 6speed manual,but it comes with a reduced torque and horsepower rating to save the clucth..


I'm not sure of previous maintenance because it was purchased used. My guess is this truck was used to haul trailers. It had higher miles when I bought it.

Even with the Trans I got a good enough deal on the truck that I'm not upset. I'm still 20k-30k ahead of buying the truck new. 

Since I bought a tractor and a new trailer I wish I would have sprung for a duramax. The 6.0 does everything I want it to, however the dmax would do it better.


----------



## nomad_archer

New truck prices are insane.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Didn't you have a whole bunch of good saws stolen a few years ago too?


Yes I did. Replaced them and more.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger - that is tough to even think about. Someone stealing another mans saws... its just not right.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> zogger - that is tough to even think about. Someone stealing another mans saws... its just not right.


It sucked the big one. I wasn't getting my SS checks then and it represented about 1/4 years gross pay for me. I had some runners stored elsewhere, but they got all my good ones. A kind AS member sold me my 371 at his cost to get me back with a decent big saw, that sure helped. Since then I just haunt CL and once a year or so I buy out the customer no shows and no fixers at my local dealers. Last batch I got four runners so far from the pile, best being a husky 359 and an older model 44 which needs a big more tweaking to be 100%, but still runs ok. Hotrods, both of them.


----------



## zogger

Dug a few feet and scrounged up some sweet taters! Some mambos in there.


----------



## Bullvi22

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, my Cadi gets a bit tiring in DC traffic during rush hour. Good thing I don't drive there anymore. My preference is a manual Cummins



What kind of cadi? I didn't know Cadillac made a stick shift.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> New truck prices are insane.


Ain't a single new ride car or truck I could afford to buy. Newest I ever had was a two year old 68 bronco, everything else has been high mileage runners or junkers I have to fix. But today, sheesh, even used beat on ones are high. I'll keep what I got for awhile I guess.IF they made a small diesel ratsun like my 81 I would like a new one of those for sure, simple, good mileage, you can haul some stuff in it, although very light duty as trucks go. I think of it as a commuter car with a huge trunk. I'd like to get an 80s ton and a quarter chevy CUCV, but I think cheap available ones have peaked at the auctions and gone away, they are all high now too.


----------



## Ambull01

Bullvi22 said:


> What kind of cadi? I didn't know Cadillac made a stick shift.



CTS-V. They used to only come with 6 speed manuals. They have autos now though I think.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> It sucked the big one. I wasn't getting my SS checks then and it represented about 1/4 years gross pay for me. I had some runners stored elsewhere, but they got all my good ones. A kind AS member sold me my 371 at his cost to get me back with a decent big saw, that sure helped. Since then I just haunt CL and once a year or so I buy out the customer no shows and no fixers at my local dealers. Last batch I got four runners so far from the pile, best being a husky 359 and an older model 44 which needs a big more tweaking to be 100%, but still runs ok. Hotrods, both of them.



My dad is sending his 2 mac's my way to try and get one running. He has a mini mac and i think it is an mac3818.... or something like that. It may be fun to try and get them working. One may just need a carb clean or a replacement carb though that could be tough to find.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> My dad is sending his 2 mac's my way to try and get one running. He has a mini mac and i think it is an mac3818.... or something like that. It may be fun to try and get them working. One may just need a carb clean or a replacement carb though that could be tough to find.



I have got a few of those running before, and one of them was the only one yank cold start saw I ever had. With that said, the cheap poulans are wayyyy easier to work on and keep running well.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

zogger said:


> Dug a few feet and scrounged up some sweet taters! Some mambos in there.



Just in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> I have got a few of those running before, and one of them was the only one yank cold start saw I ever had. With that said, the cheap poulans are wayyyy easier to work on and keep running well.



These are cause we have them lets see if they will work. Bought my dad a cheapo husky a few years ago that he runs when he needs to cut wood which isn't very often. I will say the skip tooth safety chain on the saw I got him is very very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Ambull01

Not that I have expensive saws or anything but I wish I listened to my father in-law. He cleared his property with a crappy Poulan and Crafstman. Only had an 18" bar. He milled his own lumber to build his guest cabin. Here I am, in my second year of burning, and I already have three saws. One of them is 91cc!


----------



## farmer steve

here's the promised pics if they work. using a new phone and they didn't seem to download right. talked to the guy whose tree fell across the road last week and he said go ahead. SAW IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

that load is mostly ash with some cherry and walnut buried underneath.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Not that I have expensive saws or anything but I wish I listened to my father in-law. He cleared his property with a crappy Poulan and Crafstman. Only had an 18" bar. He milled his own lumber to build his guest cabin. Here I am, in my second year of burning, and I already have three saws. One of them is 91cc!


I have a poulan that I like. And with a muffler mod and a loop of stihl rapid super, it cuts quite well for what I have invested and I like the way it feels in my hands. 
Once while raving about my poulan a guy said "you can cut a steak with a butter knife if you're determined enough" after I bought my 365 husky, I know what he means. There is nothing like a pro grade saw. 
I have a 33cc, a 50cc and a 70 but I'm just an Internet ad away from my next saw. Why? Because chainsaws are cool beans and a relatively cheap hobby. Maybe a John Deere saw, or a homelite.....enjoy your saws.


----------



## svk

And if you sell a few cords it's a hobby that is cash flow positive!


----------



## stihly dan

Took a couple more loads out on sunday. I don't care what anybody says, red oak is way heavier than white. Second pic was snapped half loaded cause it was getting pretty dark. If the snow holds off till after Thanksgiving I should finish up the front half of the scrounge. The back will be for next year.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Not that I have expensive saws or anything but I wish I listened to my father in-law. He cleared his property with a crappy Poulan and Crafstman. Only had an 18" bar. He milled his own lumber to build his guest cabin. Here I am, in my second year of burning, and I already have three saws. One of them is 91cc!



Poulans have always been good saws. Price competitive, and they had some dandy powerful ones in the past, and the new ones for the price are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Bullvi22

I love my little purple poulan, it will scream through small stuff quicker than the 310, so help me


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Took a couple more loads out on sunday. I don't care what anybody says, red oak is way heavier than white. Second pic was snapped half loaded cause it was getting pretty dark. If the snow holds off till after Thanksgiving I should finish up the front half of the scrounge. The back will be for next year.



Red oak is some serious weight for sure, so freekin dense. Now the shagbark around here is heavier, but not by much.


----------



## stihly dan

It is dense, but I think its more of the added water weight it holds.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, your right only 5 runner Huskys, one runner stihl, and piles upon piles of Huksy parts. When you get back from the cabin shoot me a email with a grocery list for this weekend. I know we can't survive off of just coors light and wine, so let me know what your thinking and what my pops is planning on bringing too.


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> He cleared his property with a crappy Poulan and Crafstman.


Zogger beat me to it. Some older Poulans and Craftsmans were good, solid saws. Depends what he had. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Went up to the cabin today and it now has a front door, and the wood stove has been connected to the chimney & works. We also saw a bunch of Turkeys and a Grouse on the way up (on the 2 mile dirt road up the mtn).


----------



## Ambull01

Philbert said:


> Zogger beat me to it. Some older Poulans and Craftsmans were good, solid saws. Depends what he had.
> 
> Philbert



I know, I'm still looking for a 655/5200/5400. He had a Wildthing Poulan. Hell, even my cheap crappy Homelite was a good cutting saw until I let it sit for over a year with ethanol mixed fuel.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Went up to the cabin today and it now has a front door, and the wood stove has been connected to the chimney & works. We also saw a bunch of Turkeys and a Grouse on the way up (on the 2 mile dirt road up the mtn).


Are you staying in the new place now?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got the quote

3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty

3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan Groat said:


> Got the quote
> 
> 3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty
> 
> 3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor



Burning the 2012 GM/chevy on the lot... priceless.
-


----------



## nomad_archer

None of that is good news ryan


----------



## MustangMike

Yes Steve, we plan on that. Will be nice to not sleep in a loft where you can not stand up in the am. The new one is 9.5' high in the middle, the collar ties are at 7'.

Also, the size of the cabin should be more compatible with the 55 gal wood stove. It is just too easy to over heat the little 12' X 20' cabin. The new cabin is 20' X 24' with almost 2 full floors (12' high walls instead of 8' walls). It will be a lot nicer. In the old cabin with 3 or more people with sleeping & hunting gear, you were just tripping over one another.


----------



## Eagleknight

Ryan Groat said:


> Got the quote
> 
> 3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty
> 
> 3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor


They getting GM to pick up any of that?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Eagleknight said:


> They getting GM to pick up any of that?


I'll find out shortly, they are tearing it down now.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Ryan Groat said:


> Got the quote
> 
> 3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty
> 
> 3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor



That just plain sucks. My initial reply was going to be something snarky like "GM Quality!", but bad things happen to all makers.

I had a '86 Toyota Celica that lost a wrist pin after 1 week of use, requiring a short block. It then started lunching (non-interference) timing belts & #1 connecting rod bearings on a regular basis (all covered by extended warranty).

My '95 Ford Probe was actually decent, with no major repairs except spark plug wires digested by oil leaking from valve cover gaskets over the years.

Our older Subarus (1999 Outback, 2007 Outback, 2003 WRX) all had failed head gaskets, requiring $$$ repairs.

It still sucks that your tranny failed after so few miles, and I hope that it keeps going for another 200K once you get it back in service.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike - my shed is as big as your old hunting cabin. My family hunting cabin isnt big but with three guys hunting out of it for a week we were crowded but not tripping over each other to much. I wish I had actual dimensions of the place. I may have to see what it is when I am up there again in a few weeks for first weekend on rifle deer season.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm very sorry for your car problems, and I'm grateful my Mustang (117,000 + miles) has been so reliable, but as an old timer on the site, I can easily remember when no one expected a car to last for 100,000 miles, especially not one used for towing. I'm kind of smirking about the differences production quality, synthetic oils, better anti freeze, etc have made. I know they now cost a lot more, but expectations from a vehicle have really changes, I would never expect a manufacturer to cover anything with over 100,000 miles.


----------



## svk

We used to hunt 6 guys out of a 8x32 mobile home. There was literally no room and you had to take turns moving through the place.


----------



## MustangMike

The old cabin was a huge improvement over staying in the tent. It was build on a shoestring budget. I pre fabed all the lumber in my driveway, and my brother, nephew and it set it up in a weekend. It was a Godsend to have a warm dry place to return to after spending time in the woods. We built it in 91, so it served it's function. Will now be just a storage/work shed.


----------



## MustangMike

When my Uncle was still alive, we sometimes had 5 in the old cabin. Spent a lot of time moving stuff between the cabin & the car.

3 slept up in the loft, with no head room, and two down below, with the ladder to the loft between them. The stove and Bluestone table occupied the rest of the downstairs space.

It was very tight, but it beat the heck out of staying in a tent!


----------



## zogger

Hey, one of you guys needs to grab that mastermind ported 394 in the tradin post, before one of the cookie cutters gets it! hahahaha! I have run two of his saws, a ported to cut firewood 084, freakin freight train, and a ported 3120 for aussie post ripping racing, geez loweez, jet turbine. He knows what he is doing.


----------



## DrewUth

Sorry to hear about your truck man...I refuse to own automatics because when they fail, its always expensive. I can put a clutch in myself, but diagnosing automatic trans issues beyond checking the fluid level is mumbo-jumbo to me.


----------



## Greny

Today


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Hey, one of you guys needs to grab that mastermind ported 394 in the tradin post, before one of the cookie cutters gets it! hahahaha! I have run two of his saws, a ported to cut firewood 084, freakin freight train, and a ported 3120 for aussie post ripping racing, geez loweez, jet turbine. He knows what he is doing.



If only I had unlimited funds....


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> If only I had unlimited funds....


No problem! Just go to the courthouse, change your name legally to "Federal Reserve", then go home and print up all ya want!


----------



## SteveSS

Ryan Groat said:


> Got the quote
> 
> 3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty
> 
> 3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor


Ouch!


----------



## farmer steve

got the ash tree that fell on the road last week. driving by my little woods i saw another ash tree down. i had been saving it for an emergency. it had been dead for about 2 years and i figured i would get it when the snow was to deep to go anywhere else.the first pic is the road tree 2 buckets full. next 2 are the tree from my woods.


----------



## Ryan Groat

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 462289
> View attachment 462290
> View attachment 462291
> got the ash tree that fell on the road last week. driving by my little woods i saw another ash tree down. i had been saving it for an emergency. it had been dead for about 2 years and i figured i would get it when the snow was to deep to go anywhere else.the first pic is the road tree 2 buckets full. next 2 are the tree from my woods.


I love your tractor! After my little 4010 jd is paid off I plan to get one that size.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> I love your tractor! After my little 4010 jd is paid off I plan to get one that size.


it's only 55 HP. i wanted bigger but that was the biggest that would fit in the barn to scoop out sheep poop. no major issues in 8 years.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@Ryan Groat pm me if you get a chance. I might be able to shed some light on something for you


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> it's only 55 HP. i wanted bigger but that was the biggest that would fit in the barn to scoop out sheep poop. no major issues in 8 years.


55 hp ain't a toy! Makes my little orange tractor look like one though.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> Got the quote
> 
> 3500+ for rebuild 1 year parts warranty
> 
> 3800 for recertified trans 3 year parts and labor


Man that sucks! I've always been a ford guy but I have a couple friends with duramax 3/4 tons, an 02 with 549,000 kms and an 04 with 400,00+. We did put a trans brace in the 04 because he has it juiced up and broke the tail stock. Other than that, they have been fantastic trucks that have been worked hard. 
Sorry about your bad luck, but I believe it will be a good truck for you once it's fixed, and if you take care of it, it will last a long time. Hope the dealer helps you out. Of course someone has to have smashed one of those up....probably get a wrecker tranny for less than 2 grand. Either way. Good luck.


----------



## svk

Made the wife happy tonight. Or maybe I should say I finally completed a project that was 15 months in the making


----------



## chucker

?? lol ?? you mean to tell us it took you that long to find out you had to plug the boob tube into the wall socket for it to work! lol ?? "OOP'S" NO POWER CORD.


----------



## svk

Fishing that wire up to the new box was a pain. As the wall abuts the shower it's not like pushing a wire through a sealed wall.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Made the wife happy tonight. Or maybe I should say I finally completed a project that was 15 months in the making
> 
> View attachment 462351
> View attachment 462352



Security?


----------



## chucker

LOL LIKE MY WIFE SAY'S" if I don't find you smart, I find you handy ! SOMETIMES"....... LOL


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Made the wife happy tonight. Or maybe I should say I finally completed a project that was 15 months in the making
> 
> View attachment 462351
> View attachment 462352


That looks like way too clean of an installation for a scrounger. A real scrounger would have finally found a use for that downed hemlock, and then ripped a piece out of it with a mastermind ported saw of no less than 80cc. He would then bolt the 6" thick x 24" deep shelf to the wall (never know, might get a bigger tv) using zogger wood as gussets. And the cord...well the cord would just have to run to the nearest plug in. 
I dunno guys, I think this SVK character is actually a guy with skills, posing as a scrounger! Lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

I might have used indoor conduit to get the job done in a day or two instead of 15 months. I am not showing my wife that picture she already wants me to build furniture and mount the tv to the wall. I dont think she understands that I didn't take shop class in HS and I am so so at finish work. So everything I learned has been the hard way or from friends and youtube.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Fishing that wire up to the new box was a pain. As the wall abuts the shower it's not like pushing a wire through a sealed wall.


Tell ya what, go to your local hardware store and get an electrical wire fishing pole. They are thin flexible fibreglass rods to help you fish wire through walls. I just bought one recently to help with some 10 gauge I was installing for my air compressor and it was so easy. IIRC the small kit has 4 three foot sections and its like $15.


----------



## DrewUth

Its amazing how fast wives can go from "OMG you're so AMAZING! " to "you stupid ***hat, what is your problem!?"


----------



## svk

Lol quite the peanut gallery in here!

Marshy, the problem with this project was the wire had to be fished "up" and the wire kept falling back behind the shower surround as there was no wall behind the studs. Would have been a quick project otherwise. 

I actually got both the new receptacle and the new cable box both level and even. Only scuffed the paint right next to the old receptacle when I was hooking up the wires which is an easy fix.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Lol quite the peanut gallery in here!
> 
> Marshy, the problem with this project was the wire had to be fished "up" and the wire kept falling back behind the shower surround as there was no wall behind the studs. Would have been a quick project otherwise.
> 
> I actually got both the new receptacle and the new cable box both level and even. Only scuffed the paint right next to the old receptacle when I was hooking up the wires which is an easy fix.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Well good news.

I have to pay the first 1650, and gm will pick up the rest. Bad news is it will not be done to take on vacation for thanksgiving.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> Well good news.
> 
> I have to pay the first 1650, and gm will pick up the rest. Bad news is it will not be done to take on vacation for thanksgiving.


not great but better than your first report.


----------



## Ryan Groat

In happy with it. GM did not have to pay anything. Cut my cost in over half.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up first good waterfall of the season from the lake overflow. Removed the rock and woosh! hahaha! wish I could be down here when the first blast comes roaring down with all the leaves and sticks, etc. Down in the year round creek only lost one barricade panel from the monsoon yesterday, obviously some floating log took it out. I make it this way so the individual panels will break away easy and not lose the whole thing. Only two inches of rain, more than that in one rainfall and all this is a lake, underwater. makes a mess...


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Lol quite the peanut gallery in here!
> 
> Marshy, the problem with this project was the wire had to be fished "up" and the wire kept falling back behind the shower surround as there was no wall behind the studs. Would have been a quick project otherwise.
> 
> I actually got both the new receptacle and the new cable box both level and even. Only scuffed the paint right next to the old receptacle when I was hooking up the wires which is an easy fix.



The sticks are great but you could also have used a bit of string with a weight since you were going down. Then used that to pull the wire up. I was an electrician in a former life.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> The sticks are great but you could also have used a bit of string with a weight since you were going down. Then used that to pull the wire up. I was an electrician in a former life.


But I was going up. I was fishing it through a 1/2 inch hole on the bottom and once I got within a foot of the top hole I could reach my arm in the wall and pull it through. Am I missing something that could have made it easier?


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> But I was going up. I was fishing it through a 1/2 inch hole on the bottom and once I got within a foot of the top hole I could reach my arm in the wall and pull it through. Am I missing something that could have made it easier?



And that took you how long?????


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> And that took you how long?????


Including going to the hardware store the whole project took me under three hours.


----------



## MustangMike

"I finally completed a project that was 15 months in the making"

Just bustin em a little guy!


----------



## svk

Lol oh that's what you meant!


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> Well good news.
> 
> I have to pay the first 1650, and gm will pick up the rest. Bad news is it will not be done to take on vacation for thanksgiving.


You gotta wonder if they shoot out that crazy price on purpose. I mean I do it with my wife. Her "How much money do you need for that bar and chain you need?" 
Me "$380!"
Her "$380!!!! That's insane! Why is it so much?"
Me "just kidding, I only need $85"
Her "oh thank god!" (Hands me money)
Keeps her from kibitzing about the $85. Lol. 
Bet the dealer did you like that on your truck..


----------



## Ambull01

No worries @svk , took me a few months to hang pictures up for my wife and it just needed a few nails. I was finally tired of yelling "pictures!?, pictures!? You're worried about PICTURES when we don't have a liner, basement and crawlspace isn't insulated, there's a cord of firewood that needs to be split, ...."


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I might have used indoor conduit to get the job done in a day or two instead of 15 months. I am not showing my wife that picture she already wants me to build furniture and mount the tv to the wall. I dont think she understands that I didn't take shop class in HS and I am so so at finish work. So everything I learned has been the hard way or from friends and youtube.


...called wire moulding.


----------



## troylee




----------



## USMC615

Marshy said:


> Tell ya what, go to your local hardware store and get an electrical wire fishing pole. They are thin flexible fibreglass rods to help you fish wire through walls. I just bought one recently to help with some 10 gauge I was installing for my air compressor and it was so easy. IIRC the small kit has 4 three foot sections and its like $15.


...or spend a little more and make a one-time purchase for a fish tape. I've got a couple from doing residential/commercial wiring many years ago...they're worth their weight in gold when you need one, whether pulling/fishing wire 10' or 200'.


----------



## Marshy

USMC615 said:


> ...or spend a little more and make a one-time purchase for a fish tape. I've got a couple from doing residential/commercial wiring many years ago...they're worth their weight in gold when you need one, whether pulling/fishing wire 10' or 200'.


The tapes start at $50 vs a 8-10 ft high flex pole for $15... I couldn't justify the cost of the tape personally but I could if I was doing a lot of wiring.


----------



## troylee

8 oak trees given to me. Basically every tree you see in this and 2 neighbors yards. Video of the 562 buried to come


----------



## USMC615

troylee said:


> View attachment 462536


That's a helluva stump...nice wood there Troylee.


----------



## stihly dan

Nice to have that lift. Assuming that's yours in the background.


----------



## troylee

Answered a Craigslist add a couple months ago and missed the wood. Today he called and offered this. Showed up and blew him away with the saws, stuck around helping them till dark. He will be on AS by tomorrow. ....could see it in his eyes, he got "it" bad. He rented the lift.


----------



## troylee

Any clue on the going rental rates for a tandem axle dump trl.....14000lb ...12 ft or so


----------



## Ryan Groat

Wood Nazi said:


> You gotta wonder if they shoot out that crazy price on purpose. I mean I do it with my wife. Her "How much money do you need for that bar and chain you need?"
> Me "$380!"
> Her "$380!!!! That's insane! Why is it so much?"
> Me "just kidding, I only need $85"
> Her "oh thank god!" (Hands me money)
> Keeps her from kibitzing about the $85. Lol.
> Bet the dealer did you like that on your truck..


That could be for the rebuild, because I don't know how much GM is paying. However I had a firm price on the new tranny that was going to go in.


----------



## Ryan Groat

I'm out in MT for work. What a view from my hotel.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> ...called wire moulding.


See I learned something. I am the dangerous weekend warrior electrician....

But seriously I am super careful with electrical stuff because you only need bite once to really respect it. Nothing like working with something you can't see that can kill you.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> ...or spend a little more and make a one-time purchase for a fish tape. I've got a couple from doing residential/commercial wiring many years ago...they're worth their weight in gold when you need one, whether pulling/fishing wire 10' or 200'.



I've done a bunch of crazy wire and cable pulling. Shot string connected sinkers way down suspended ceilings with a wrist rocket, once even we used a remote controlled toy truck(worked custom a/v and net work computer installs before for a coupla companies). for fish tape, I have always used scrap steel strapping or tape measures. Don't recall my longest pull but it took a buncha grease from the bucket and plenty of grunt power, pulling through conduit. Biggest network was around 2 mile of cable for the air force on a base, very early micro pc network install, mid 80s. Freekin funny! We worked at night, had to get into the main generals office, last drop, everything else is done. Big steel door with a combo spin lock on it to get in. So, I go up in the ceiling and spread my weight out on the drop ceiling and shinny into his office from overhead! hahaha! I bet he was surprised the next morning!


----------



## Philbert

Ran PVC conduit 50+ feet from house to garage. Tied some string to a foam ball; hooked up Shop-Vac to the other end . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Re-wired my entire house. Fortunately it was 'balloon framed' - full length studs from foundation to top of second story (built in 1921). Dropped weighted chain from attic to basement to fish wires back up.

Afterwards, I had insulation blown in. Could not fish those wires easily now.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

put a new pump on the troybilt splitter yesterday. the old one was getting slow and tired from who knows how many cords i ran through it in 15 years. bought the pump from dalton hydraulics in TN. good,quick service. had to make a few minor "adjustments" to make it fit but we split a piece of knarly locust in the shop last nite with no problem. test run later today.


----------



## MechanicMatt

On my way up to MustangMikes hunting cabin, catch you boys next week


----------



## troylee

First weekend for shotgun in IL


----------



## mt.stalker

MechanicMatt said:


> On my way up to MustangMikes hunting cabin, catch you boys next week


Good luck in your venison quest !!!


----------



## svk

Good luck guys


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck you guys. I am itching for Nov 30th here in PA opening day of the deer rifle circus. After archery didnt work out I have 6.5 or the 12 days of the season to make something happen. Starting to get into desperation mode.


----------



## Marshy

I cant wait for shotgun to end. Snowmobile season starts!


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> But I was going up. I was fishing it through a 1/2 inch hole on the bottom and once I got within a foot of the top hole I could reach my arm in the wall and pull it through. Am I missing something that could have made it easier?



It's done and looks good. I think we were just giving some easier alternatives. A weighted string will drop straight down and then you attach the cable to the string. I've also used those wire drain cleaners for fishing stuff around cars. 



Philbert said:


> Ran PVC conduit 50+ feet from house to garage. Tied some string to a foam ball; hooked up Shop-Vac to the other end . . .
> 
> Philbert



I've used something similar back when I was an electrician but we bought the parts. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> It's done and looks good. I think we were just giving some easier alternatives. A weighted string will drop straight down and then you attach the cable to the string. I've also used those wire drain cleaners for fishing stuff around cars.


No problem. Totally understand your theory. But when there's no way to get the wire into a 1/2" hole on the bottom you have to do the process against gravity.


----------



## nomad_archer

You were going from an existing receptacle up to the new receptacle location correct?


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> No problem. Totally understand your theory. But when there's no way to get the wire into a 1/2" hole on the bottom you have to do the process against gravity.



I guess I just don't understand what you were doing. I've wall mounted TV's before bringing power up from the receptacle but I never had to go up. I always went down.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> I guess I just don't understand what you were doing. I've wall mounted TV's before bringing power up from the receptacle but I never had to go up. I always went down.


It's harder to explain in writing but I'll try. 

The power was down at the lower box. Because there was no wall behind the studs (just a couple inches of dead air until you get to the shower surround, there's no way to simply push the wire up though the box and be guided between the studs and wall because it kept falling back behind the shower. I was finally able to twist the wire enough so it walked up one stud and I could reach it.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> You were going from an existing receptacle up to the new receptacle location correct?


Yes but no sheeting against the back side of the studs which made things difficult.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> It's harder to explain in writing but I'll try.
> 
> The power was down at the lower box. Because there was no wall behind the studs (just a couple inches of dead air until you get to the shower surround, there's no way to simply push the wire up though the box and be guided between the studs and wall because it kept falling back behind the shower. I was finally able to twist the wire enough so it walked up one stud and I could reach it.



Gotcha now I understand. The "fishing sticks" would have definitely been you friend. You can poke them around and hit the lower electrical box pretty easy then pull the wire up. You made it work which is the part that matters. Sounds like a Scrounger to me.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> You made it work which is the part that matters. Sounds like a Scrounger to me.


I'm an expert at making easy tasks more difficult lol.


----------



## wudpirat

Billy the logger just droped two cord of hardwood in the yard. Said he had to scrape bottom to fill the truck. Just no wood around. He's doing a clear cut and 16" and under goes into the chipper. Time is money, can't afford to mess with the small stuff. It's saw logs, venier or into the chipper. Something special get set aside for the prossesor, ( a 50 ton monster) to fill the firewood orders.
I got mostly Ash and Maple some Birch and Oak reasonaly seasoned and will be ready in a month.
Seems like seasoned wood is becoming unobtainium ( real seasoned not that crap that the squirrels were eating nuts off yesterday).
Happy to say, I got wood, about 8 cord hardwood and maybe the same in Pine,Spruce, Hemlock.
The kitchen table should be safe this year, I got some pallets to fall back on. I hate them screw nails.
Got to change out a leaking water tank this weekend, that should be fun.

Mike, Keep the girls out of your new camp or you'll have rugs on the floor, curtins on the windows and doilles under the coffee cups. I've seen it happen.


----------



## nomad_archer

wow 16" and under to the chipper. I figured they would just let the tops lay unless it a a clear cut and land clearing. Around me/my cabin the clear cuts are done and the tops are just left for habitat .


----------



## JustJeff

The kids stacked some of our scrounge by the door today. Supposed to start snowing tomorrow. Got one snowmobile ready and the other one in pieces...work work work.


----------



## DrewUth

Not sure if it counts as a scrounge as I got paid to cut it down, but I have a few loads in this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

working on a tree my uncle gave me, the tree was hit by lightning 2 summers back and we knocked it down last year and it wound up barber chairing on us.
more pictures to follow this is one dangerous oak


----------



## Coro cutter

Small scrounge today pine slightly different pine than I usually do but seems rather sappy so should burn well next winter.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

pine is good wood don't let others tell you it is not.


----------



## stihly dan

DrewUth said:


> Not sure if it counts as a scrounge as I got paid to cut it down, but I have a few loads in this week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice truck, could of fit some more in there.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Remember boys! It isn't loaded until the bumper is dragging.


----------



## dancan

jakewells said:


> Remember boys! It isn't loaded until the bumper is dragging.


----------



## DrewUth

stihly dan said:


> That's a nice truck, could of fit some more in there.



Thanks! '99 Nissan Frontier with an add-a-leaf in the back for a bit more capacity. I certainly could, but I had to drive through town so I didn't want it loaded too tall. If I could just remember to bring the bed extender I could fit a whole extra row.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

A little pallet scrounge today. Sixteen in all. Will be used to stack my wood on this winter.

On another note. If you look at the front left corner of my hood and follow it up, you see a great big giant, two-trunked, dead white oak. It's in my neighbor's yard, and there are four more just like it that have been dead since 2012 or 2013. He's not a very sociable fella. It makes me insane to look at all that wood going to waste. No clue why he doesn't have them taken down before they fall into his house. He has a beautiful log home over there. If he'd have them dropped, I'd be happy to clean them up provided they aren't too punky. The big two--trunked one would come down very easily, but the other four are between his house and the power lines. No way that I'd touch them even if he'd let me.


----------



## farmer steve

went to the new scrounge area today. we sawed down a token green maple to keep the guy happy and then hit a huge dead ash tree. two huge truck loads of nice dry ash. a little hickory for good measure.


----------



## stihly dan

2 more truck loads out of the scrounge site. 1 load oak, 1 load beech. Have a large oak, and Beech to take down tomorrow. It will be a late start so I doubt I'll get any home tomorrow. Hopefully next weekend I can finish up.


----------



## mn woodcutter

25 degrees and splitting some dry straight grain bur oak in a flannel makes for a very nice afternoon. This was a dead leaner oak that had been there for nearly 6 yrs and it's ready to go. The Fiskars made easy work of this and is the ideal tool for this type of wood.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Here is the third load of oak from a local farmer's fence line. This will be ready to go for next year. I've been working with so much elm the last few years that I forgot how nice and easy oak is to process.


----------



## JustJeff

Got the splitter stashed under the deck and took down my noodling set up. Just in time too!


----------



## nomad_archer

Keep that white stuff up with you


----------



## JustJeff

We got about 8" since yesterday. My son has been flattening it out on his new to him sled.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Keep that white stuff up with you


maybe just a little next monday.


----------



## SteveSS

We got dusted yesterday morning, but it melted once the clouds went away. Got a couple more cord stacked up today. Looks like the F250 will haul almost a full cord if you stack it in nice and tight. I can dig it! Somewhere between four and five cord stacked and ready to burn right now. About half what I burned last year.


----------



## dancan

Rain here all weekend 
All I scrounged up were some fir and pine branches for the wife so she could make some Christmas decorations .


----------



## stihly dan

Went to the scrounge site today with my younger brother and my son. Plan was to drop a fairly large 110 ft tall with large crown 28 dbh oak, a 20 dbh beech, a 20 dbh oak, and take 1 load out for younger brother. Other than nobody getting hurt, or any equipment getting destroyed, everything went wrong. 1st tree was the big oak, we put a rope on it about 40' up and used a block and tackle to another tree with the loaded truck in 4 low pulling. Tree still went backwards into the beech 4 ft away. The truck could not pull it off. So I put the ladder on the completely cut oak hung up on the beech, to untie the rope, and retied it on the bottom. Thought I might be able to pull it off the stump, nope. In the end I very reluctantly and cautiously stood under both trees and carefully cut the beech tree down. They came down with a wicked crash, no barber chair but they snapped a 12 dbh maple in two, half way up. Also uprooted a 15 dbh hemlock, another 12 dbh maple and has a 10 dbh maple bent like a C along with a few other pecker poles. What a flippen mess. I did get about 30 ft of each big trunk bucked after. And on the plus side we now have a few more trees to take out of there. I do need a few whisky's to calm the nerves as it was high stress for me anyway, so many variables the could have gone wrong resulting in injury. Still have the rest of the trees still to tackle so nock on wood.


----------



## SteveSS

stihly dan said:


> Went to the scrounge site today with my younger brother and my son. Plan was to drop a fairly large 110 ft tall with large crown 28 dbh oak, a 20 dbh beech, a 20 dbh oak, and take 1 load out for younger brother. Other than nobody getting hurt, or any equipment getting destroyed, everything went wrong. 1st tree was the big oak, we put a rope on it about 40' up and used a block and tackle to another tree with the loaded truck in 4 low pulling. Tree still went backwards into the beech 4 ft away. The truck could not pull it off. So I put the ladder on the completely cut oak hung up on the beech, to untie the rope, and retied it on the bottom. Thought I might be able to pull it off the stump, nope. In the end I very reluctantly and cautiously stood under both trees and carefully cut the beech tree down. They came down with a wicked crash, no barber chair but they snapped a 12 dbh maple in two, half way up. Also uprooted a 15 dbh hemlock, another 12 dbh maple and has a 10 dbh maple bent like a C along with a few other pecker poles. What a flippen mess. I did get about 30 ft of each big trunk bucked after. And on the plus side we now have a few more trees to take out of there. I do need a few whisky's to calm the nerves as it was high stress for me anyway, so many variables the could have gone wrong resulting in injury. Still have the rest of the trees still to tackle so nock on wood.


Sounds like quite the adventure. Glad you're safe. I'll have a shot for you as well, but you have to settle for Jagermeister at my house. Whew!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well fellas I somehow missed a monster of a buck. Was still hunting and my legs were trembling so bad I had trouble walking. Buck fever something terrible. Couldn't believe I missed him. Tracked him for two hours before giving up. Headed to the tree stand in a area MustangMike told me about, in the tree literally 5 minutes when a button buck comes trotting by. He stops 12oclock from me, out of nowhere a buck attacks him. I mean attacks as in goring him into the ground. I see the antlers and figure it's the monster again. Aim for his chest and again he takes off running. I take aim while he's running and squeeze of one more. Get out of the stand and look for blood where I first shot at him, nothing again. Spend thirty minutes looking around the leaves, nothing! So disgusted I hike all the way back to the cabin and put up a target, inch off to the right! It's me! Not the rifle!!!! So upset with myself. Fast forward to today, I go back and zig zag the woods where I shot the second and third shots and...........there's the deer, dead. Foolishly I should have expanded my search yesterday, but after missing the giant first and then finding NO blood on shot two I lost faith in myself. Sadly the rear quarters are waisted, looks like the bear got into him. Or maybe a coyote. The back straps still good........oh and buck #2 wasn't the giant I shot at first. He's only a 5 pointer. Wild weekend, more buck sign up there then I've ever seen, I've been going up there for 22 years.


----------



## DrewUth

stihly dan said:


> Went to the scrounge site today with my younger brother and my son. Plan was to drop a fairly large 110 ft tall with large crown 28 dbh oak, a 20 dbh beech, a 20 dbh oak, and take 1 load out for younger brother. Other than nobody getting hurt, or any equipment getting destroyed, everything went wrong. 1st tree was the big oak, we put a rope on it about 40' up and used a block and tackle to another tree with the loaded truck in 4 low pulling. Tree still went backwards into the beech 4 ft away. The truck could not pull it off. So I put the ladder on the completely cut oak hung up on the beech, to untie the rope, and retied it on the bottom. Thought I might be able to pull it off the stump, nope. In the end I very reluctantly and cautiously stood under both trees and carefully cut the beech tree down. They came down with a wicked crash, no barber chair but they snapped a 12 dbh maple in two, half way up. Also uprooted a 15 dbh hemlock, another 12 dbh maple and has a 10 dbh maple bent like a C along with a few other pecker poles. What a flippen mess. I did get about 30 ft of each big trunk bucked after. And on the plus side we now have a few more trees to take out of there. I do need a few whisky's to calm the nerves as it was high stress for me anyway, so many variables the could have gone wrong resulting in injury. Still have the rest of the trees still to tackle so nock on wood.




At least you and yours are all safe,m and your truck is fine! I had to drop a tree another was leaning on recently, after my come-a-long couldn't separate the two. Hair raising for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Sorry to here that Matt. I have missed more than a few from buck fever. Get back at them and hopefully something works out.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Did see a young eagle on Friday, that was awesome. And I'll figure it out with the big deer. My biggest deer I got was 100s of yards away when I first spotted it. He was walking straight toward me, I kept telling myself calm down wait to shoot he is coming right to you. Most other deer have been running shots that I got lucky on. I think if I have two much time to think I get the fever.


----------



## JustJeff

stihly dan said:


> Went to the scrounge site today with my younger brother and my son. Plan was to drop a fairly large 110 ft tall with large crown 28 dbh oak, a 20 dbh beech, a 20 dbh oak, and take 1 load out for younger brother. Other than nobody getting hurt, or any equipment getting destroyed, everything went wrong. 1st tree was the big oak, we put a rope on it about 40' up and used a block and tackle to another tree with the loaded truck in 4 low pulling. Tree still went backwards into the beech 4 ft away. The truck could not pull it off. So I put the ladder on the completely cut oak hung up on the beech, to untie the rope, and retied it on the bottom. Thought I might be able to pull it off the stump, nope. In the end I very reluctantly and cautiously stood under both trees and carefully cut the beech tree down. They came down with a wicked crash, no barber chair but they snapped a 12 dbh maple in two, half way up. Also uprooted a 15 dbh hemlock, another 12 dbh maple and has a 10 dbh maple bent like a C along with a few other pecker poles. What a flippen mess. I did get about 30 ft of each big trunk bucked after. And on the plus side we now have a few more trees to take out of there. I do need a few whisky's to calm the nerves as it was high stress for me anyway, so many variables the could have gone wrong resulting in injury. Still have the rest of the trees still to tackle so nock on wood.


I had a sketchy dead hollow poplar with a mean bend halfway up, get hung up on me. We got it down safely with a tractor but it really makes you think about dropping trees. So much can go wrong. Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## KiwiBro

stihly dan said:


> Went to the scrounge site today with my younger brother and my son. Plan was to drop a fairly large 110 ft tall with large crown 28 dbh oak, a 20 dbh beech, a 20 dbh oak, and take 1 load out for younger brother. Other than nobody getting hurt, or any equipment getting destroyed, everything went wrong. 1st tree was the big oak, we put a rope on it about 40' up and used a block and tackle to another tree with the loaded truck in 4 low pulling. Tree still went backwards into the beech 4 ft away. The truck could not pull it off. So I put the ladder on the completely cut oak hung up on the beech, to untie the rope, and retied it on the bottom. Thought I might be able to pull it off the stump, nope. In the end I very reluctantly and cautiously stood under both trees and carefully cut the beech tree down. They came down with a wicked crash, no barber chair but they snapped a 12 dbh maple in two, half way up. Also uprooted a 15 dbh hemlock, another 12 dbh maple and has a 10 dbh maple bent like a C along with a few other pecker poles. What a flippen mess. I did get about 30 ft of each big trunk bucked after. And on the plus side we now have a few more trees to take out of there. I do need a few whisky's to calm the nerves as it was high stress for me anyway, so many variables the could have gone wrong resulting in injury. Still have the rest of the trees still to tackle so nock on wood.


Still alive to tell the tale so that's a plus. Those are the days we should be grateful to be alive and able to kick our own asses about everything that went wrong:





*edit* By the way, if you notice I don't post for a while it's because my next stoopid idea of using a scissor jack and cordless impact drill (redneck cordless Silvey tree jack) on a big leaner didn't work out well.


----------



## MustangMike

"Mike, Keep the girls out of your new camp or you'll have rugs on the floor, curtins on the windows and doilles under the coffee cups. I've seen it happen".

Not to worry, there are too many mice up there for any of those types of things to survive. We put almost everything we leave up there in containers to protect it.

Even built a nifty mouse proof paper towel holder. Took a 2' X 1" piece of Stripe Maple, remover the bark, and screwed it to a stud (just over 6' high), then took a piece of thin plastic and cut an X in the middle and slid it on to make a mouse proof barrier! Works great, and looks appropriate for the cabin.

Although I did not get a deer this time, I was glad the location I told Matt to use paid off for him (using my climbing tree stand). I saw they were using that area a lot when I was up there late last year in the snow.

We also got 80% of the flooring done on the second floor, and my brother installed lights (we hook up a battery and an inverter). He installed lights on the 1st floor, 2nd floor, and an outside light. The inside ones are all on double switches.

It is like the lap of luxury!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

I did some more cutting today on the big dangerous oak and i can say the 026 is really growing on me, It drinks a little more gas than my husky 545 but it does produce more torque which me likes. here is the tree im going to finish bucking it up next week after i get the small limbs hauled away and burnt. Should make me a nice load.
Here is a nice load of pictures since you guys love pictures.


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like 70 cc saw territory!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Yes the tree looks huge in the photo but it isn't, The tree barber chaired when it was cut down two summers ago it was hit by lightning before it was cut.
The tree is a little green in the center but surprisingly no rot which is odd. 70cc territory maybe but im not lugging around extra weight it i can help it my back is already messed up, The little stihl can do it im sure off it.


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Did see a young eagle on Friday, that was awesome. And I'll figure it out with the big deer. My biggest deer I got was 100s of yards away when I first spotted it. He was walking straight toward me, I kept telling myself calm down wait to shoot he is coming right to you. Most other deer have been running shots that I got lucky on. I think if I have two much time to think I get the fever.


i do a lot of sneak/still hunting and when i jump a deer i like the big white target the give you. a lot of guy's shoot to quick. iv'e learned to take my time and get them in the crosshairs. my biggest to date is a 10 point that i almost stepped on. i was putting on a little drive for my buddy and he left me walk by him. i'm left handed and he jumped up on my left side and i had to turn shoot. all he gave me was that "spot" below his tail. i was using my trusty old 30/30.


----------



## Brewz

jakewells said:


> 70cc territory maybe but im not lugging around extra weight it i can help it my back is already messed up, The little stihl can do it im sure off it.



My old man has a little Stihl 026
Its a pro grade saw and the 50cc motor packs a punch
If I had to use a little light saw to cut up that tree, that would be the one!

The growth rings look well separated so shouldn't be too hard to cut. I wouldn't use it in a gum tree that size here in Australia though.

We run a 16" bar with 325 .063 chain on the one we have. Its no slouch for limbing out a tree but doesn't get used for much over a foot thick as its slower than the bigger saws in big timber.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i'm left handed



Fellow lefty here


----------



## Ambull01

jakewells said:


> working on a tree my uncle gave me, the tree was hit by lightning 2 summers back and we knocked it down last year and it wound up barber chairing on us.
> more pictures to follow this is one dangerous oak
> View attachment 462835
> 
> View attachment 462836
> 
> View attachment 462837
> 
> View attachment 462838



Outstanding buddy. You may be the only guy that hasn't succumbed to the whole "need at least a 60cc pro saw" to cut firewood. I admire your impulse control. 



mn woodcutter said:


> Here is the third load of oak from a local farmer's fence line. This will be ready to go for next year. I've been working with so much elm the last few years that I forgot how nice and easy oak is to process. View attachment 463099



Is that about a cord? Truck doesn't seem to be squatting at all. Very impressive. 



SteveSS said:


> We got dusted yesterday morning, but it melted once the clouds went away. Got a couple more cord stacked up today. Looks like the F250 will haul almost a full cord if you stack it in nice and tight. I can dig it! Somewhere between four and five cord stacked and ready to burn right now. About half what I burned last year.



How much does it squat? I know, I'm kind of obsessed with squatting right now lol. My van squats pretty bad loaded with oak. Almost feels like I'm driving a low rider with the ass slammed down. Still debating on a 1/2 vs 3/4-1 ton truck. I think a 1/2 ton will be overloaded quick.


----------



## Ambull01

KiwiBro said:


> Still alive to tell the tale so that's a plus. Those are the days we should be grateful to be alive and able to kick our own asses about everything that went wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* By the way, if you notice I don't post for a while it's because my next stoopid idea of using a scissor jack and cordless impact drill (redneck cordless Silvey tree jack) on a big leaner didn't work out well.



I know what you mean. This is my stupid idea. Decided to install the liner myself. Top of the chimney is about 35 ft. Roof angle is extremely freaking steep. I'm not afraid of heights but this job got me all shook up lol. It was also a bit windy too so obviously not the ideal day. I had to climb up and down 3 times. Stupid top plate is too small so I'll have to crawl up there again. My wife couldn't feed the liner from the bottom up so I had to climb down and get it started. That brings me to another point. Don't tell your wives/girlfriends they are the beneficiary to your life insurance. I climbed off the roof, tied the pull rope to the liner, and noticed what my wife tied my safety line to. It was a freaking tiny wood decorative trim on the front porch column!


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> How much does it squat?



Not much at all really. I'll snap a pic next weekend. Meant to do it yesterday but the sun was fading and I wanted to get unloaded and stacked before dark.


----------



## DrewUth

Helper springs or add-a-leaf's are an e3asy upgrade to rear suspension to increase payload capacity in a big way. Helper springs will not affect ride quality, while add-a-leaf's will make the rear suspension noticeable stiffer.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Ambull01 said:


> Outstanding buddy. You may be the only guy that hasn't succumbed to the whole "need at least a 60cc pro saw" to cut firewood. I admire your impulse control.


Well when you are poor like me you can control what you buy because i have got no money


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> Helper springs or add-a-leaf's are an e3asy upgrade to rear suspension to increase payload capacity in a big way. Helper springs will not affect ride quality, while add-a-leaf's will make the rear suspension noticeable stiffer.



That can't be the only thing needed right? What about handling and braking power?



jakewells said:


> Well when you are poor like me you can control what you buy because i have got no money


 lol. "That man is richest whose pleasures are the cheapest."


----------



## zogger

jakewells said:


> Well when you are poor like me you can control what you buy because i have got no money


I cut for decades with small saws, but big trees were really hard to do. Did it but..it sucked. When we got nailed with the tornado, had no choice, borrowed the money and went larger. Took me awhile to pay it off, but I did it. Now, you can take a small saw, pick and choose your trees wisely, cut split and sell two cords, take that money and get a used larger saw. I wish I had done that before the tornado, not staring at 6000 lbs of oak on the roof and in the living room.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> That can't be the only thing needed right? What about handling and braking power?
> 
> lol. "That man is richest whose pleasures are the cheapest."




I added some inexpensive coil helper springs to the rear in my old chevy van, helped a bunch. Brakes, pads are cheap, flushing with new brake fluid is cheap.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I cut for decades with small saws, but big trees were really hard to do. Did it but..it sucked. When we got nailed with the tornado, had no choice, borrowed the money and went larger. Took me awhile to pay it off, but I did it. Now, you can take a small saw, pick and choose your trees wisely, cut split and sell two cords, take that money and get a used larger saw. I wish I had done that before the tornado, not staring at 6000 lbs of oak on the roof and in the living room.



Don't listen to this guy. He's the one usually holding a pitch fork sitting on your shoulder. 



zogger said:


> I added some inexpensive coil helper springs to the rear in my old chevy van, helped a bunch. Brakes, pads are cheap, flushing with new brake fluid is cheap.



I may look into some type of payload increase improvements.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Don't listen to this guy. He's the one usually holding a pitch fork sitting on your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> I may look into some type of payload increase improvements.



hahahah! OK, I admit I got CAD after joining here. hahaha! But the necessity of getting a larger saw at the time was obvious, and glad I did. I think if you are going to be cutting all the time forever for firewood, and taking whole trees and scrounging, which means you will be seeing from one inch to three foot or larger diameter, you need at least a three saw plan, small medium and large, large being 70 cc or larger. If you live someplace where you know real large trees are non existent, fine, a coupla smallish saws. Now people in areas with larger trees can and do get by with smaller saws, but you never know when an emergency can happen where a big saw is the ticket. You just never know, big trees come down all the time, usually when you aren't expecting it, but have to deal with it.


----------



## DrewUth

Ambull01 said:


> That can't be the only thing needed right? What about handling and braking power?"



Well you (presumably) aren't driving with it fully loaded 24/7, so (personally) I would not worry about handling. Any vehicle will handle differently when loaded, however if your suspension is too soft and living way too far into it's travel, the vehicle will handle terribly. IF you have stiffer springs, when loaded the vehicle will handle like it should as the suspension wont be excessively compressed. When unloaded is when the helper spring vs add a leaf comes into play- helper springs are only "utilized" when the stock springs are loaded to capacity. Adding an extra leaf will stiffen then entire spring pack, so sure- when unloaded, the rear end will be a bit stiffer, and will sit up a bit higher (less static sag).

Regarding your brakes...as long as you drive safely, you shouldn't have a problem. Don't overheat them going down hills, leave plenty of room and brake wisely and you will be just fine. Try to drive like Mario Andretti when you have a cord of wood in the truck, and you'll have a bad time for sure.


----------



## Greenthorn

183# after dressed


----------



## svk

Nice work


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> hahahah! OK, I admit I got CAD after joining here. hahaha! But the necessity of getting a larger saw at the time was obvious, and glad I did. I think if you are going to be cutting all the time forever for firewood, and taking whole trees and scrounging, which means you will be seeing from one inch to three foot or larger diameter, you need at least a three saw plan, small medium and large, large being 70 cc or larger. If you live someplace where you know real large trees are non existent, fine, a coupla smallish saws. Now people in areas with larger trees can and do get by with smaller saws, but you never know when an emergency can happen where a big saw is the ticket. You just never know, big trees come down all the time, usually when you aren't expecting it, but have to deal with it.



I completely agree. 

No scrounger should be with out a big boy. 

The members that talk about giant oak rounds along the side of the road that no one will touch because they are too big. 

Heck, I would be completey content with a 550xp and the 394


----------



## nomad_archer

Greenhorn.... Nice work buddy!!!! Way to get 'r done!


----------



## MustangMike

Real nice one Greenthorn, not many like that around here!


----------



## farmer steve

to cold to drive 3 miles down the road today so i scrounged across the street today. 5 buckets full total. forgot to get pics of all of them. red and white oak and a little bit of hickory.


----------



## MustangMike

Figured it was too windy to sit in a stand the afternoon, so I delivered a 1/2 cord of Elm. Luckily, the guy got off early from worked and helped me unload, and then stated he wants another cord after this one. Works for me.


----------



## nomad_archer

After seeing deer in windy conditions with 50 mph gusts in archery, I may not stay home the next windy day as long as I can mostly get out of the wind.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> After seeing deer in windy conditions with 50 mph gusts in archery, I may not stay home the next windy day as long as I can mostly get out of the wind.


 read a study on radio collared deer years ago. michigan i think. deer were most active at 30 mph +. i'm always out when it's windy.


----------



## dancan

My mechanic at the shop whacked 2 of his biggest deer in bad weather , 1 buck during a torrential rain storm and the last big one in a wind storm as he was going trapping for beaver with a knapsack full of trapping gear and a 3030 in hand .
Both times he said that the deer just looked at him like they didn't believe what they were looking at LOL


----------



## Greenthorn

farmer steve said:


> read a study on radio collared deer years ago. michigan i think. deer were most active at 30 mph +. i'm always out when it's windy.




Actually, the biggest buck I got was on a 35 degree day, wind was blowing with gusts up to 40 mph and it was a mixture of sleet rain, horrible conditions. 225 BC atypical (wasn't official just my calculations) and 241# after dressed.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@Greenthorn that there is one nice buck!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, you going up any more this year, or staying local?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kristina is dying to go up, but we have a monster in my back yard. If the monster lives through regular season I might have to buy a muzzle loader.


----------



## Greenthorn

Muzzle loader is my favorite tool for deer hunting, most accurate anyway.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> read a study on radio collared deer years ago. michigan i think. deer were most active at 30 mph +. i'm always out when it's windy.


I am also getting over my gripes about hunting in the rain. Even if only for a little bit, hunting in the rain can be good. Drying everything out afterwards is a pain. I finally sprayed everything with camp dry after nearly living in my rain gear in archery season. The only thing that got wet was my butt when I sat on the wet cushion. I hope the camp dry helps.

Thinking back I always see a deer or two when hunting in the rain. I kind of feel like I wasted a day staying at camp and not hunting the heavy rain day. Oh well, I will probably hunt the rain next time.

You guys are good motivators to hunt in the wind and rain. Most guys especially at my camp don't hunt if it's raining or with high winds.


----------



## svk

I rarely see deer on windy days from my main stand but if you get on the lee side of the hill or down in the valleys they don't seem to care as much and move freely.


----------



## MustangMike

My best luck on windy/stormy days is to still hunt the thick areas, they are usually in there and don't hear/smell you as they normally will. They normally don't like to move in the wind because they can't figure out what is going on (unless someone pushes them).

On day 2 of opening season, the wind before dawn was strong enough that I considered getting out of the tree stand for safety reasons. My woods are littered with blown over trees, I don't want to be on one of them when it goes down.

Re: MZs, I really like my CVA Accura and have taken several deer with it. Mine is a V-1 I got on sale after V-2 was introduced ($240) w/stainless Bergara barrel.


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike, I happened to get lucky in the heavy winds as one of my stands on the edge of a massive clear cut was on the lee side of the hill and didn't get much wind. I didn't know that until I got to the stand. I figured I was going to get blown off of the hill. The deer were moving like crazy that day. I saw 4 between 2:30 and 4:45. Which is great numbers for up at my cabin. I am not very good at still hunting but I am always in or on the edge of the thick stuff. That windy day was the only chance I had to hunt that clear cut stand but I plan to give it heavy use when I go up there for the first weekend of the PA rifle season. It will get at least 2 or more sits. I really feel I have the best chances of filling a tag in that location even though the area probably gets heavy pressure. The best part about this stand is it is ~200 yards from the truck. Which is way closer than I usually hunt to the truck. I am typically 400 yards to .5 mile or better from the truck. I hope the stand works out but expect plenty of pictures.


----------



## crazywolf

benp said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> No scrounger should be with out a big boy.
> 
> The members that talk about giant oak rounds along the side of the road that no one will touch because they are too big.
> 
> Heck, I would be completey content with a 550xp and the 394



Well crap I thought I would be done picking up the 562xp everything else I own is smaller. So far I have not run into anything too big but when the time comes I guess I will find something on here.



nomad_archer said:


> After seeing deer in windy conditions with 50 mph gusts in archery, I may not stay home the next windy day as long as I can mostly get out of the wind.



Yeah I would normally stay in when the wind is really moving but I have found a stand that works well enough. I had always believed deer just laid down in windy weather.


----------



## nomad_archer

crazywolf said:


> Yeah I would normally stay in when the wind is really moving but I have found a stand that works well enough. I had always believed deer just laid down in windy weather.



Me too. I didn't think deer moved much in the wind or heavy rain. During the heavy rain this year my buddy and I went for a drive in the truck and saw 17 turkeys and 15 deer. This was just on a small 1 hour loop drive between 3 hunting areas. These deer were all on there feet close to the road. I honestly was really surprised. I spent on afternoon out of the woods because the heavy wind gusts were more like sustained 50 mph winds and that is too much for me. For the next day with similar high wind gusts I saw as many deer as I had on other nicer weather days. I thought they would all be bedded but they were up and moving all I had to do is find a wind break so I wasn't directly in the wind. I have changed my thoughts on using bad weather as an excuse to stay on the couch. I don't have enough time to hunt to wait for ideal weather. So for the 6.5 days I have to hunt in rifle I will hunt them all. Unless I get a big buck then I may stay in on a rain day.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Me too. I didn't think deer moved much in the wind or heavy rain. During the heavy rain this year my buddy and I went for a drive in the truck and saw 17 turkeys and 15 deer. This was just on a small 1 hour loop drive between 3 hunting areas. These deer were all on there feet close to the road. I honestly was really surprised. I spent on afternoon out of the woods because the heavy wind gusts were more like sustained 50 mph winds and that is too much for me. For the next day with similar high wind gusts I saw as many deer as I had on other nicer weather days. I thought they would all be bedded but they were up and moving all I had to do is find a wind break so I wasn't directly in the wind. I have changed my thoughts on using bad weather as an excuse to stay on the couch. I don't have enough time to hunt to wait for ideal weather. So for the 6.5 days I have to hunt in rifle I will hunt them all. Unless I get a big buck then I may stay in on a rain day.


Get in the woods. Only thing you gotta chance of seeing on the couch...is a two-legged dear. They don't cook up bad, but the 4-legged versions in the woods I think, got'em beat on taste.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> Get in the woods. Only thing you gotta chance of seeing on the couch...is a two-legged dear. They don't cook up bad, but the 4-legged versions I think got'em beat on taste.



Absolutely. I am usually the one going out in the nasty weather. This year I made an excuse not to hunt and I feel like I missed an opportunity. Ohh well.

Here is a picture from hunting on my birthday last January. It was cold and snowing sideways all morning.


----------



## nomad_archer

Sorry for all the hunting banter in the firewood thread but rifle starts here on Monday and I have all my tags available. I am a little pumped to say the least. Slightly desperate as well since my opportunities this year have been a little slim. But a season can all change in a second.


----------



## svk

The nice thing about being out in crappy weather is that most other people aren't. 

I hunted muzzleloader season in -15 one morning several years ago. Hiked about a half mile to my friends stand to work up the core temp then sat as long as I could before working my way back over to my normal area. Saw several does but was only hunting bucks that year. Nice day nonetheless.


----------



## JustJeff

So today a local farmer who I have cut for before, stops in at the shop and says he is tile draining a field and had the excavator pull down some trees one of which was a 100' ash and did I want it? If so, it needed to be cut off the stump so he could drag it out of the way from the drainage guys. I said yeah I want it. 
Now it has been snowing here since Saturday and mild temp today along with rain makes for a soupy mess so access called for the sled. I get back there and there are 7 big trees down. After I did my happy dance, I sank the poulan into the first one and immediately pinched the bar. Back to the house and get a hammer and wedge and the husqvarna. Rescued the poulan and it took a ride as the stump righted itself. 
I managed to "stump" 4 of them before it got too dark to see. two stayed still, one fell back and the last one came towards us and landed right on my wedge. Had to pry it out. 
Oh well, hit the other 3 tomorrow after work. 
Guess I'm back in the scrounging business!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Sorry for all the hunting banter in the firewood thread but rifle starts here on Monday and I have all my tags available. I am a little pumped to say the least. Slightly desperate as well since my opportunities this year have been a little slim. But a season can all change in a second.


been deer hunting here in PA for 49 years. still get pumped. i see a sick day the second week if need be. we like that thursday.


----------



## mt.stalker

farmer steve said:


> i do a lot of sneak/still hunting and when i jump a deer i like the big white target the give you. a lot of guy's shoot to quick. iv'e learned to take my time and get them in the crosshairs. my biggest to date is a 10 point that i almost stepped on. i was putting on a little drive for my buddy and he left me walk by him. i'm left handed and he jumped up on my left side and i had to turn shoot. all he gave me was that "spot" below his tail. i was using my trusty old 30/30.


That's a "Texas Heart Shot "


----------



## mt.stalker

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 463615
> 
> 
> 183# after dressed


Brilliant !!!


----------



## MustangMike

How are you guys doing this season?

We have more than normal sign this year, and it was cool spotting that young Eagle. Also flushed 6 grouse opening day. When I went up for them earlier, could not find a one!


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> been deer hunting here in PA for 49 years. still get pumped. i see a sick day the second week if need be. we like that thursday.


I got the Friday of the second week already lined up for a day off. I may need to look into thursday as well... Heck I should have just taken both weeks off.

Right now I have Monday, tuesday, Friday and Saturday the first week and Monday, Tuesday(travel day), Friday, and Saturday the second week scheduled for hunting. Might have to see how work feels about me sliding in another day.


----------



## mt.stalker

MustangMike said:


> How are you guys doing this season?
> 
> We have more than normal sign this year, and it was cool spotting that young Eagle. Also flushed 6 grouse opening day. When I went up for them earlier, could not find a one!


It sux around here .... Bad winter kill


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear. I don't think we have a lot of deer near me, just some good buck sign. Perhaps just a few over active ones, like the 5 pt MechanicMatt saw attack the Button Buck. Never heard of that before, would have thought it was too young to be a threat (or competition).


----------



## Tim4

So, a friend overheard me talking about my new Dirty Hand Tools Splitter and said that he had some wood that needed split. Okay.... I'm not so anxious to lend out the only new splitter that I have ever owned but that wasn't what he wanted anyway. Could we split the wood while he was at work and take half of what we split home with us? Sure, we'd be glad to help you out.

It was stacked in rounds and ready for us when we got there. But wait, there's more. There are a couple of other trees that he had had dropped but we can have all of that wood. Yes, I believe I will. 

Those trees had been dropped but not otherwise touched. That's okay, one of my son's favorite things to do in the whole wide world is to saw nice logs into rounds.

Happy scrounging.


----------



## zogger

Tim4 said:


> So, a friend overheard me talking about my new Dirty Hand Tools Splitter and said that he had some wood that needed split. Okay.... I'm not so anxious to lend out the only new splitter that I have ever owned but that wasn't what he wanted anyway. Could we split the wood while he was at work and take half of what we split home with us? Sure, we'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> It was stacked in rounds and ready for us when we got there. But wait, there's more. There are a couple of other trees that he had had dropped but we can have all of that wood. Yes, I believe I will.
> 
> Those trees had been dropped but not otherwise touched. That's okay, one of my son's favorite things to do in the whole wide world is to saw nice logs into rounds.
> 
> Happy scrounging.



That's a great score!


----------



## JustJeff

There is a website called "Pinterest " if your wife hasn't heard of it, block it on your computer! Or she will have you building all sorts of stuff, like this snowman. (Kind of didn't mind this one, got to run my saw)


----------



## nomad_archer

Ohhh man your wife found Pinterest. Mine found that a while ago and spends hours looking at it. Then brings me all of these crazy remodeling projects, like bookshelves with hidden storage behind them and stuff that is way out of my league as a DIYer like sheds with 18/1 pitch roofs and several reverse gables or massive house additions that I might be able to do but would take forever. Good luck wood nazi pinterest + wife = very busy husband.


----------



## USMC615

Tim4 said:


> So, a friend overheard me talking about my new Dirty Hand Tools Splitter and said that he had some wood that needed split. Okay.... I'm not so anxious to lend out the only new splitter that I have ever owned but that wasn't what he wanted anyway. Could we split the wood while he was at work and take half of what we split home with us? Sure, we'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> It was stacked in rounds and ready for us when we got there. But wait, there's more. There are a couple of other trees that he had had dropped but we can have all of that wood. Yes, I believe I will.
> 
> Those trees had been dropped but not otherwise touched. That's okay, one of my son's favorite things to do in the whole wide world is to saw nice logs into rounds.
> 
> Happy scrounging.


Nice...a big, fat You Suck score there. Good for ya.


----------



## DrewUth

Seriously though, with all the hunting banter...maybe a hunting specific thread? I love hunting but its hard to follow a thread within a thread haha.


----------



## nomad_archer

The threads within the thread is how we kept the scrounging thread going for 11563+ posts. We talk about just about everything from beer, wine, spirits, hunting, fishing, maple syrup, health and fitness, and anything else you can think of and sometimes firewood. Hunting season will be over soon and back to our regularly scheduled randomness.


----------



## Erik B

I let one of my neighbors hunt on the few acres I have. If he gets a deer, I get the heart. He got a nice 8 point this past Saturday and I am enjoying the heart in sandwiches.


----------



## crazywolf

I'm headed out hunting for the next 4 days but I'm also hoping to bring back a trailer load of wood I can burn this year. I'm pretty much out of the poplar and old oak I had. What I've brought home lately just isn't ready to burn. Must be red/piss oak because man does it smell. Seems super wet and I'm just hoping it dries enough to burn when the real cold starts around here. I know there is a big pine that has been hanging around. We cut about 10ft out of it as it was laying across a trail back to one of our stands. the rest is stll up in the air at least 3 years now. I'm hoping even in log form it's dry enough to burn once split. I will have to see what else is down up there. Hard to find dead standing this time of year with no leaves.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck crazywolf. If you need to help dry wood out bring it in a week or 2 before you intend to burn it and keep it by the stove. The heat will help dry it. That is assuming you have the space to do this


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Good luck crazywolf. If you need to help dry wood out bring it in a week or 2 before you intend to burn it and keep it by the stove. The heat will help dry it. That is assuming you have the space to do this



Last year Thanksgiving is when I put meat in the freezer. The rut is going good this year but the acorns are not as plentiful so the deer are spending more time in the neighbors soy bean fields. Hopefully some good walks in front of me. Not the little 4pt bucks just starting to grow LOL.

Space is definitely tight near the stove. Might not be as tight as I think I just worry about wood getting too hot or stray embers.


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> Well you (presumably) aren't driving with it fully loaded 24/7, so (personally) I would not worry about handling. Any vehicle will handle differently when loaded, however if your suspension is too soft and living way too far into it's travel, the vehicle will handle terribly. IF you have stiffer springs, when loaded the vehicle will handle like it should as the suspension wont be excessively compressed. When unloaded is when the helper spring vs add a leaf comes into play- helper springs are only "utilized" when the stock springs are loaded to capacity. Adding an extra leaf will stiffen then entire spring pack, so sure- when unloaded, the rear end will be a bit stiffer, and will sit up a bit higher (less static sag).
> 
> Regarding your brakes...as long as you drive safely, you shouldn't have a problem. Don't overheat them going down hills, leave plenty of room and brake wisely and you will be just fine. Try to drive like Mario Andretti when you have a cord of wood in the truck, and you'll have a bad time for sure.



Yep, true. Another reason I keep flip flopping between diesel 3/4-1 ton and gas 1/2 ton is the fact I'll probably only haul firewood once a week at best. Another reason is just due to my indecisiveness lol. 

I live in pretty flat country so there's really no hills to speak of.


----------



## DrewUth

Sounds to me like a 1/2ton with some helpers would be right up your alley.

Or get a nice Tacoma or Frontier and throw helpers/add a leaf in like me and enjoy a real nice truck that gets good mileage, is reliable and widely available with a standard trans [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

Off topic here, has anyone seen any good wood cutting / outdoor related black friday deals?


----------



## Philbert

Ryan Groat said:


> Off topic here, has anyone seen any good wood cutting / outdoor related black friday deals?


Have to be careful promoting non-sponsors on this site. But if you watch the ads for the home centers and farm stores (depending on what you have in your neck of the woods). I have seen:
*- *'Roughneck' (511A knock-off) chain grinder for $99.99;
- 50.2cc _reconditioned_ Husqvarna chainsaw (450?) for $239.99;
- Poulan '_Predator_' (?) 42cc, 18" chainsaw for $99;
- Poulan '_Predator_' (?) 42cc, 18" chainsaw for $89.99;
- 'Forest King', 30 ton, hydraulic log splitter for $799
- SpeeCo 22 ton, hydraulic log splitter for $899;

And the potential 'biggie':
_"November 27 and November 28th
During Husqvarna’s Black Friday and Small Business Saturday sales event you’ll save *20% on Husqvarna products valued at $1000 MSRP or less.*
Engineered and tested in the toughest environments, Husqvarna products are powerful, ergonomic and packed with innovation, so no matter what challenge you’re up against, you’re always ready.*
Also, be sure to visit the 2015 Holiday Accessory Gift Guide for gift ideas that are sure to delight your loved ones.
*Limited Quantities. Visit your local Husqvarna dealer for more details and product availability. Cannot be combined with any other offer."_

You can Google '_(store name) Black Friday 2015_' to check individual store ads, or look for one of the 'Black Friday' websites to peruse ad scans for many stores.

Happy hunting!

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

TSC has its 22 ton splitter at 849.99. Which isnt as good as it used to be at 799.


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> Sounds to me like a 1/2ton with some helpers would be right up your alley.
> 
> Or get a nice Tacoma or Frontier and throw helpers/add a leaf in like me and enjoy a real nice truck that gets good mileage, is reliable and widely available with a standard trans [emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was originally thinking about the Frontier or Taco. With a V6 engine though their gas mileage sucks! It's pretty close to the Chevy 5.3l. At that point I may as well buy the larger truck.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have a Tacoma with the V6 4x4 4 door cab, a cap on the back and AT tires. I get 20 maybe 21 highway and 16-18 around town. Not much there to get excited about especially when you consider that I only have a 5ft bed. I would have gotten a tundra since it was cheaper used then the used Tacoma but the tundra wouldn't fit in the driveway of the duplex I was renting at the time.


----------



## SteveSS

Another place has the DHT 27 ton for $779 after $100 mail in rebate. None of those stores in my state though.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> I was originally thinking about the Frontier or Taco. With a V6 engine though their gas mileage sucks! It's pretty close to the Chevy 5.3l. At that point I may as well buy the larger truck.


Better to have more truck than you think you'll need in my mind. Kind of like a firearm. Better to have it and not need it, than the other way around. Plus, you'll typically get more life out a diesel powered truck than you will a gasoline engine. Of course that only works if you plan on keeping the truck for a long time. I typically grow bored of a vehicle after about three years.


----------



## zogger

crazywolf said:


> I'm headed out hunting for the next 4 days but I'm also hoping to bring back a trailer load of wood I can burn this year. I'm pretty much out of the poplar and old oak I had. What I've brought home lately just isn't ready to burn. Must be red/piss oak because man does it smell. Seems super wet and I'm just hoping it dries enough to burn when the real cold starts around here. I know there is a big pine that has been hanging around. We cut about 10ft out of it as it was laying across a trail back to one of our stands. the rest is stll up in the air at least 3 years now. I'm hoping even in log form it's dry enough to burn once split. I will have to see what else is down up there. Hard to find dead standing this time of year with no leaves.



If you have to cut standing and unsure if it will be dry enough, don't cut your normal length rounds, cut fat cookies like around 3 inches thick, then split those. Yes, you will get odd looking splits, but they will dry a whole lot faster, much faster.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I was originally thinking about the Frontier or Taco. With a V6 engine though their gas mileage sucks! It's pretty close to the Chevy 5.3l. At that point I may as well buy the larger truck.



Coming any second now, allegedly, will be the new nissan titan fullsize, with the also new cummins v8.


----------



## MustangMike

TSC has both my 22 ton splitter and 5 X 8 trailer on sale for less than I paid, but I'm very happy with both items.

Looking for the dang bar oil to go on sale for $7/gal again, but they don't seem to be doing it!

Oh, and Archer, you left out gardening!


----------



## stihly dan

No little red alerts in a few days, so here are some pics.. this is the rounds from the weekend. Loaded up but not to high, some rough terrain to get out.


----------



## stihly dan

Here is a pic of the mess from that stuck oak and beech. Notice the uprooted hemlock.


----------



## stihly dan

Almost done cutting the crap up. Root ball disappeared like magic. At one point it moved and I had to dive out of the way. It fell a little while later when I cut a branch of it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Going out tomorrow morning to try and fill my doe tag. I filled a doe tag the last two Thanksgivings so let's see if I can get the hat trick.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck Matt. I can't wait to have an opportunity to fill some tags, buck or doe, it doesn't matter to me. Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I have a Tacoma with the V6 4x4 4 door cab, a cap on the back and AT tires. I get 20 maybe 21 highway and 16-18 around town. Not much there to get excited about especially when you consider that I only have a 5ft bed. I would have gotten a tundra since it was cheaper used then the used Tacoma but the tundra wouldn't fit in the driveway of the duplex I was renting at the time.



Well actually I could live with 20-21 highway mpg. The small payload would kinda suck though. I like the smaller footprint of the smaller trucks too. I figure most truck owners would probably be better served with a smaller truck but everyone seems to want the massive beasts. The Tundra with the 5.7 is a freaking quick truck. 



SteveSS said:


> Better to have more truck than you think you'll need in my mind. Kind of like a firearm. Better to have it and not need it, than the other way around. Plus, you'll typically get more life out a diesel powered truck than you will a gasoline engine. Of course that only works if you plan on keeping the truck for a long time. I typically grow bored of a vehicle after about three years.



True. I don't think I've had a vehicle longer than 3-4 years so far. If I buy a diesel, going to drive it until it falls apart. 



zogger said:


> If you have to cut standing and unsure if it will be dry enough, don't cut your normal length rounds, cut fat cookies like around 3 inches thick, then split those. Yes, you will get odd looking splits, but they will dry a whole lot faster, much faster.



Jeez, there you go again. I took your advice and cut up the sweetgum rounds into cookies. Then, while trying to tune my carb, I cut a bunch of cookies out of oak rounds. Now I have a ton of crazy shaped pieces on my wood pile. It freaking sucks trying to fill up my stove with all these odd shaped pieces. 



zogger said:


> Coming any second now, allegedly, will be the new nissan titan fullsize, with the also new cummins v8.



Weren't they talking about a midsize truck with a Cummins? I think it was the Frontier I believe. Can't wait for that. Midsize truck that's easier to maneuver, great mileage, higher resale value, and ability to increase payload with springs. Perfect!


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> Well actually I could live with 20-21 highway mpg. The small payload would kinda suck though. I like the smaller footprint of the smaller trucks too. I figure most truck owners would probably be better served with a smaller truck but everyone seems to want the massive beasts. The Tundra with the 5.7 is a freaking quick truck.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I don't think I've had a vehicle longer than 3-4 years so far. If I buy a diesel, going to drive it until it falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, there you go again. I took your advice and cut up the sweetgum rounds into cookies. Then, while trying to tune my carb, I cut a bunch of cookies out of oak rounds. Now I have a ton of crazy shaped pieces on my wood pile. It freaking sucks trying to fill up my stove with all these odd shaped pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they talking about a midsize truck with a Cummins? I think it was the Frontier I believe. Can't wait for that. Midsize truck that's easier to maneuver, great mileage, higher resale value, and ability to increase payload with springs. Perfect!


Get you a Ford F-150. They are the best selling truck for a reason.


----------



## nomad_archer

A bigger bed would help with the payload on the little trucks but nothing that you cannot overcome with a trailer.

Nothing wrong with burning cookies. I made a bunch of cookies tuning saws this year. This is the last of them.


----------



## JustJeff

Cut this monster today. That's my 365 on top for scale. I hate cutting these like this but free is free. Cut this one completely from both sides and it never moved....I backed away. Lol. Get the farmer to nudge it with the bucket. 
Next one was a double trunker laying with one on top of the other. I made a relief cut in the bottom of the top trunk, then down from the top as it's popping and creaking. I chickened out close to the bottom and decided to do a parallel cut about a foot closer to the root and it was opening up nice and easy until it pinched the bar. No amount of wedging and prying would help so I unbolted the power head and called it a night.


----------



## MustangMike

Always bring more than one saw. Once, I got two stuck on a piece that just wanted to twist. Very frustrating, thought I had the wedges in the right places, but no.

Almost got a doe today, but had the hood up due to the cold. They came in from the back & side, and I did not see them till they were too far in front. Oh well, at least I saw them, next time.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> I'll tell you what. After having to clean up after temper tantrums and cheap shots on other parts of this site, I sure like to come in and read the posts in this thread.


Me Too


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Always bring more than one saw. Once, I got two stuck on a piece that just wanted to twist. Very frustrating, thought I had the wedges in the right places, but no.
> 
> Almost got a doe today, but had the hood up due to the cold. They came in from the back & side, and I did not see them till they were too far in front. Oh well, at least I saw them, next time.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


I did have another saw but it was getting dark and I didn't want to risk getting it stuck too. Usually I start at the small end and limb and block my way to the trunk. Less weight and easier/safer to deal with. But we were in a hurry to just stump em and drag em. Supposed to freeze Friday, so maybe I can get back there Saturday morning and hook a chain to it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ambull01 said:


> Well actually I could live with 20-21 highway mpg. The small payload would kinda suck though. I like the smaller footprint of the smaller trucks too. I figure most truck owners would probably be better served with a smaller truck but everyone seems to want the massive beasts. The Tundra with the 5.7 is a freaking quick truck.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I don't think I've had a vehicle longer than 3-4 years so far. If I buy a diesel, going to drive it until it falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, there you go again. I took your advice and cut up the sweetgum rounds into cookies. Then, while trying to tune my carb, I cut a bunch of cookies out of oak rounds. Now I have a ton of crazy shaped pieces on my wood pile. It freaking sucks trying to fill up my stove with all these odd shaped pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they talking about a midsize truck with a Cummins? I think it was the Frontier I believe. Can't wait for that. Midsize truck that's easier to maneuver, great mileage, higher resale value, and ability to increase payload with springs. Perfect!


The Colorado with the duramax looks pretty impressize. Plus I think it's rated 28-31 mpg.


----------



## chucker

Ryan Groat said:


> The Colorado with the duramax looks pretty impressize. Plus I think it's rated 28-31 mpg.


lol fully loaded, up hill, towing a 28' dually tandem loaded with a ton or three of feathers into a 60 mph head wind while the parking break was on.....


----------



## nomad_archer

My neighbor got one of the new colorado's with a gas engine. He said he isn't impressed since it has been back twice in two months. One of the issues was the heater went and sprayed anti-freeze all over the inside on the vehicle and on the windshield. It is rated as 3/4 ton gvw which means he gets to pay more for his registration. It only has a small 5ft bed or at least that is what it looks like.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chucker said:


> lol fully loaded, up hill, towing a 28' dually tandem loaded with a ton or three of feathers into a 60 mph head wind while the parking break was on.....


No, this isn't a cummins.

Preliminary test show 28-30 mpg, GM hasn't released it full figures yet though. Those numbers come from magazine guys. It's a 4 cylinder diesel. I believe that it'll due pretty good as the diesel Ram numbers have been pretty impressve.


----------



## cantoo

Ryan Groat, that must be a volkswagon engine.


----------



## dancan

Happy Turkey Days to all you Southerners !!
I'm having a good day , looks like I won a nice little Dolly 5100 on a giveaway on the Pig Site tonight 
Another scrounging tool for me


----------



## dancan

My thots on the new diesels , "I'd hate to be the guinea pigs testing out the new stuff"
The more technology that they put in the more money that you will put in when out of warranty .
Lots of hard choices to make when looking at new vehicles, lots of expensive stuff and technology that doesn't work when it's a couple of years old .


----------



## MechanicMatt

I got my Hat trick this morning. One of my buddy's grandpa's has a Christmas Tree farm. Its crawling with deer. He shot one at 7:15 I got mine about 7:25. I jumped two in the dark walking in. Then two more after day light trying to get to my "spot", once in my spot I proceeded to spoke two more trying to get my gun aimed on them. Then after he shot his big girl the rest of the heard came trotting my way. I dropped the next biggest. His dad came strolling in about 7:45 thinking he was going to "push" some deer for us, had a big smile on his face when he saw the two deer on the forks of his JD tractor being driven out the woods. It has been a very good season for me after all. A buck and a doe and one last buck tag to go. Oh and the wife let me pick out my Christmas Present at Gander Mountain, hint hint it goes BANG. Thinking a muzzle loader is going to be the next into the gun case.


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> I got my Hat trick this morning. One of my buddy's grandpa's has a Christmas Tree farm. Its crawling with deer. He shot one at 7:15 I got mine about 7:25. I jumped two in the dark walking in. Then two more after day light trying to get to my "spot", once in my spot I proceeded to spoke two more trying to get my gun aimed on them. Then after he shot his big girl the rest of the heard came trotting my way. I dropped the next biggest. His dad came strolling in about 7:45 thinking he was going to "push" some deer for us, had a big smile on his face when he saw the two deer on the forks of his JD tractor being driven out the woods. It has been a very good season for me after all. A buck and a doe and one last buck tag to go. Oh and the wife let me pick out my Christmas Present at Gander Mountain, hint hint it goes BANG. Thinking a muzzle loader is going to be the next into the gun case.



Not bad! the only bigger buck I have seen around here was an 8 pointer laying in the back of a pickup. I don't hunt but like looking, saw two big does earlier this morning. In the neighbors front yard! hahaha


----------



## nomad_archer

Matt you get more than one buck tag? How does that work as that finger lakes cabin is looking better and better.


----------



## Ambull01

Wood Nazi said:


> Get you a Ford F-150. They are the best selling truck for a reason.



I like the style of the Ford trucks but not the gas engines. All of them seem to be gas guzzlers or a bit anemic. If I go gas it will be the Chevy 5.3l. 



nomad_archer said:


> A bigger bed would help with the payload on the little trucks but nothing that you cannot overcome with a trailer.
> 
> Nothing wrong with burning cookies. I made a bunch of cookies tuning saws this year. This is the last of them.



Burning cookies are no big deal. It's the stacking part that I hate. 



nomad_archer said:


> My neighbor got one of the new colorado's with a gas engine. He said he isn't impressed since it has been back twice in two months. One of the issues was the heater went and sprayed anti-freeze all over the inside on the vehicle and on the windshield. It is rated as 3/4 ton gvw which means he gets to pay more for his registration. It only has a small 5ft bed or at least that is what it looks like.



A small truck with 3/4 ton rating? Guess the 1/2 ton trucks will have to step up their game. 



Ryan Groat said:


> No, this isn't a cummins.
> 
> Preliminary test show 28-30 mpg, GM hasn't released it full figures yet though. Those numbers come from magazine guys. It's a 4 cylinder diesel. I believe that it'll due pretty good as the diesel Ram numbers have been pretty impressve.



28 mpg on a truck is fantastic! That's a bit better than my Cadi which I always thought got impressive mpg. 



dancan said:


> My thots on the new diesels , "I'd hate to be the guinea pigs testing out the new stuff"
> The more technology that they put in the more money that you will put in when out of warranty .
> Lots of hard choices to make when looking at new vehicles, lots of expensive stuff and technology that doesn't work when it's a couple of years old .



That's true. All the new emissions stuff seems to be ruining the diesel trucks. I would love to buy an old 12v Cummins but they're pretty old now and not easily found.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

dancan said:


> My thots on the new diesels , "I'd hate to be the guinea pigs testing out the new stuff"
> The more technology that they put in the more money that you will put in when out of warranty .
> Lots of hard choices to make when looking at new vehicles, lots of expensive stuff and technology that doesn't work when it's a couple of years old .



And a lot of the "high tech" goodies are harder for the owner to diagnose/repair, requiring a trip to the Stealership.


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> I got my Hat trick this morning. One of my buddy's grandpa's has a Christmas Tree farm. Its crawling with deer. He shot one at 7:15 I got mine about 7:25. I jumped two in the dark walking in. Then two more after day light trying to get to my "spot", once in my spot I proceeded to spoke two more trying to get my gun aimed on them. Then after he shot his big girl the rest of the heard came trotting my way. I dropped the next biggest. His dad came strolling in about 7:45 thinking he was going to "push" some deer for us, had a big smile on his face when he saw the two deer on the forks of his JD tractor being driven out the woods. It has been a very good season for me after all. A buck and a doe and one last buck tag to go. Oh and the wife let me pick out my Christmas Present at Gander Mountain, hint hint it goes BANG. Thinking a muzzle loader is going to be the next into the gun case.


Good for you Matt...filling freezer space. Can't beat that.


----------



## chipper1

My dad just got the new Chevy 1500.
He likes it a lot, it has all the gadgets inside.
His buddy told him he should have got the new Ford,
guess it has heated seats and the new Heated Tailgate.


----------



## abbott295

My contribution this year for Thanksgiving dinner, instead of just doing normal green bean casserole, I cooked it inside a pumpkin in a cast iron dutch oven in my wood fired 'asador' (grill doesn't quite describe it). It came out quite good. Green bean casserole in the middle, punkin scrapes off easily. Two dishes at once. Fire was a mix of oak, hickory and cherry. Asador is brick, the size of a 55 gallon barrel, (split lengthwise for the cover) chimney on one end with doors and racks for smoking in. I have some pictures, but posting them is above my level. A mystery I have never solved. 

Because our kitchen has been in remodeling for several years, we don't have a conventional oven in the house.


----------



## farmer steve

worked on some of the scrounged wood you have been seeing pics of this morning. the Troy Bilt and the DHT splitters did their job.


----------



## nomad_archer

Great weather for that kind of work today!


----------



## Lander

There was a nice pile of oak on the side of the road. So, I utilized the vast knowledge obtained from this thread, and stuffed it in my lowered SVT Focus.


----------



## USMC615

abbott295 said:


> My contribution this year for Thanksgiving dinner, instead of just doing normal green bean casserole, I cooked it inside a pumpkin in a cast iron dutch oven in my wood fired 'asador' (grill doesn't quite describe it). It came out quite good. Green bean casserole in the middle, punkin scrapes off easily. Two dishes at once. Fire was a mix of oak, hickory and cherry. Asador is brick, the size of a 55 gallon barrel, (split lengthwise for the cover) chimney on one end with doors and racks for smoking in. I have some pictures, but posting them is above my level. A mystery I have never solved.
> 
> Because our kitchen has been in remodeling for several years, we don't have a conventional oven in the house.


Cool...I'd like to see some pics when ya figure out the pic dilemma. Sounds damn good.


----------



## SteveSS

Lander said:


> There was a nice pile of oak on the side of the road. So, I utilized the vast knowledge obtained from this thread, and stuffed it in my lowered SVT Focus.


Awesome! Pics?


----------



## stihly dan

Spent the day at the scrounge site. Got the top of the oak taken care of and the smaller broken trees all cut up. While in the woods a saw a 80% dead ash so I took it, then another and another and another. Little brother will be getting those. Then it was time to cut what may be the last tree of the scrounge. Set a rope, block and tackle, and put the truck in position. This was a one man cutting, pulling show today. Tree fell right where I wanted it.


----------



## stihly dan

When bucking that tree I got the saw pinched because I was not paying attention to my surroundings. When I pulled the saw out the stump was in the way. Only one load home today.


----------



## dancan

abbott295 said:


> My contribution this year for Thanksgiving dinner, instead of just doing normal green bean casserole, I cooked it inside a pumpkin in a cast iron dutch oven in my wood fired 'asador' (grill doesn't quite describe it). It came out quite good. Green bean casserole in the middle, punkin scrapes off easily. Two dishes at once. Fire was a mix of oak, hickory and cherry. Asador is brick, the size of a 55 gallon barrel, (split lengthwise for the cover) chimney on one end with doors and racks for smoking in. I have some pictures, but posting them is above my level. A mystery I have never solved.
> 
> Because our kitchen has been in remodeling for several years, we don't have a conventional oven in the house.




Please find an 8yr old to help you with the pics , we want to see another way to use our scrounged up wood


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Please find an 8yr old to help you with the pics , we want to see another way to use our scrounged up wood


----------



## abbott295

I will be looking for an 8 yr old. I just went to the pictures forum and tried following instructions there unsuccessfully with a picture from my computer. File was too big. And anyway the pictures of the punkin in the dutch oven are on my iphone anyway. Aren't all pictures taken with a cellphone 'cellphies'?


----------



## abbott295

Just found some more instructions in the kindling axe thread. Was able to follow them and posted a thumbnail.


Like this. Now to get the ones from the smarter-than-me-phone.


----------



## nomad_archer

If you have a smartphone get the free Tapatalk app. Pictures are a piece of cake.


----------



## square1

stihly dan said:


> When I pulled the saw out the stump was in the way.


Now see, I never would have paid attention to that little detail...now I will


----------



## JustJeff

Woke up early and walked out to see if the ground was frozen. Nope, still a muddy mess. Was planning on getting back on the farm and rescuing my pinched bar but it will have to wait till it either freezes or dries up....or I borrow a tractor.


----------



## abbott295

Well I guess there's a first time for everything. But I didn't get any "after" pictures.


----------



## abbott295

Those are in reverse order and the one is duplicated somehow.


----------



## dancan

Do you put a grill on there to cook on when required ?
Tall stack on the right act as a chimney ?


----------



## MechanicMatt

A buck with the Bow, Rifle, and Muzzle loader. Throw in a handful of doe tags and you can kill a years worth of meat.


----------



## mallardman

Been trying to scrounge more ducks than wood lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> A buck with the Bow, Rifle, and Muzzle loader. Throw in a handful of doe tags and you can kill a years worth of meat.


So 3 bucks one per weapon then doe tags on top of that?


----------



## zogger

All right! Scrounged up a small load of all white oak, 4 foot logs. First try on my pickup bed trailer since I bought it. Small load because this is custom cut, what the guy wanted for growing mushrooms. I'm giving it away in exchange for a couple back next spring with the mushrooms growing from it. Had to go uphill to cut, put it in 4 wheel low to come back down, because I never used the trailer and wanted to make sure I had full braking, worked fine, had to give it some throttle just to go downhill, hahaha! A few bonus pics as well, beavers had one of the four trees I cut almost down, I left all the tops and branches for them. And hey, Canuckistanians, we done stole all your geeses, hahahaha! 346 did the duty today, man, I loves that saw!


----------



## Lander

SteveSS said:


> Awesome! Pics?


 No, sorry.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Anybody take advantage of the husky sale?


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> All right! Scrounged up a small load of all white oak, 4 foot logs. First try on my pickup bed trailer since I bought it. Small load because this is custom cut, what the guy wanted for growing mushrooms. I'm giving it away in exchange for a couple back next spring with the mushrooms growing from it. Had to go uphill to cut, put it in 4 wheel low to come back down, because I never used the trailer and wanted to make sure I had full braking, worked fine, had to give it some throttle just to go downhill, hahaha! A few bonus pics as well, beavers had one of the four trees I cut almost down, I left all the tops and branches for them. And hey, Canuckistanians, we done stole all your geeses, hahahaha! 346 did the duty today, man, I loves that saw!


nice pics Zog. looks nice down there in jawgaw.


----------



## stihly dan

The rain that was supposed to stop in the AM still hasn't. I said screw it Ill work in the rain to get this scrounge done. After all, the truck is still loaded with the gear and ready to go. I get there and get all set up just have to top of the saw. SOB, WTF, where is the gas can? Long story short, my daughter ran out of gas last night/this morning and my son told her I had gas in the truck. To gallons of mix wasted. She had to walk by the 5 gal can of straight gas to get in my truck. Sometimes I really don't like having kids.


----------



## farmer steve

stihly dan said:


> The rain that was supposed to stop in the AM still hasn't. I said screw it Ill work in the rain to get this scrounge done. After all, the truck is still loaded with the gear and ready to go. I get there and get all set up just have to top of the saw. SOB, WTF, where is the gas can? Long story short, my daughter ran out of gas last night/this morning and my son told her I had gas in the truck. To gallons of mix wasted. She had to walk by the 5 gal can of straight gas to get in my truck. Sometimes I really don't like having kids.



don't feel to bad now. went to the scrounge site to saw a truckload last week. took 2 saws.went to fill them up when i got there. Hmmmmm? 2 jugs of bar oil and no gas can. luckily 1 saw had 1/2 a tank and the other was full. don't have any kids to blame it on though.


----------



## JustJeff

Picked up a little go power for my fishin boat today. I know it's kind of like buying a snowmobile in June, but a good deal is a good deal. Too muddy to get to my scrounging site today. It'll have to wait.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah up to four doe tags


----------



## zogger

Ryan Groat said:


> Anybody take advantage of the husky sale?



Nope, but I am going to call my local lowes tomorrow to see if they have the poulan pp5020av on sale for 99 bucks as reported in a thread on chainsaws. If so, gonna go over and grab one. I tried their website but it goes nuts on me, just keeps automatically reloading the page, mucho weirdness...


----------



## abbott295

Do you put a grill on there to cook on when required ?
Tall stack on the right act as a chimney ?


Yes to both questions. Chimney has doors and racks for smoking.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> don't feel to bad now. went to the scrounge site to saw a truckload last week. took 2 saws.went to fill them up when i got there. Hmmmmm? 2 jugs of bar oil and no gas can. luckily 1 saw had 1/2 a tank and the other was full. don't have any kids to blame it on though.



voice mode = "Homer"

DOH!!!!


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> The rain that was supposed to stop in the AM still hasn't. I said screw it Ill work in the rain to get this scrounge done. After all, the truck is still loaded with the gear and ready to go. I get there and get all set up just have to top of the saw. SOB, WTF, where is the gas can? Long story short, my daughter ran out of gas last night/this morning and my son told her I had gas in the truck. To gallons of mix wasted. She had to walk by the 5 gal can of straight gas to get in my truck. Sometimes I really don't like having kids.


 Magic marker labeling on the two stroke can, colored tape on the handle, plus maybe a warning label. 

I really wish the industry had come up with a gas can color standardized for two stroke mix. Even a variant on standard red for gas, perhaps a big diagonal black stripe or something.


----------



## stihly dan

Hey @zogger what are the mushrooms for? I just restacked a stack of rounds that fell over last year, every piece of white oak had mushrooms on it. I mean loaded with them, and white oak was the only wood with them.


----------



## nomad_archer

nomad_archer said:


> So 3 bucks one per weapon then doe tags on top of that?


Wow we only get 1 buck and at most 2 doe unless you are in a special regs zone. Our doe tags are wildlife management unit specific as well. We also have 700k+ hunters.


----------



## stihly dan

zogger said:


> Magic marker labeling on the two stroke can, colored tape on the handle, plus maybe a warning label.
> 
> I really wish the industry had come up with a gas can color standardized for two stroke mix. Even a variant on standard red for gas, perhaps a big diagonal black stripe or something.



Or, don't touch it if its not yours, or don't touch it if you don't know whats in it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Went on my pre rifle season scouting walk today. Wow is Monday going to be a circus. The game lands looked like a surveying crew went through, pink ribbons everywhere. I guess some people can't find their spot in the dark. Also found a blind on a hill facing into a valley that 60-70 yards away there is a ladder stand facing up the hill. So Monday morning they will be looking at one another at sun up. The blind setup makes no sense since they can't shoot to the valley, too much brush so any shooting would involve the deer running through the blind. Anyway it will be interesting as usual.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Our doe tags are WMU specific too. You get two early, then November 1 you can apply for up to two more if there are any more available in that WMU. My WMU there always seems to be enough tags 3M. But where MustangMike has his cabin 4w good luck getting a doe tag.


----------



## nomad_archer

We have 2 draws and by the end of the second 99% of the state is sold out.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Went on my pre rifle season scouting walk today. Wow is Monday going to be a circus. The game lands looked like a surveying crew went through, pink ribbons everywhere. I guess some people can't find their spot in the dark. Also found a blind on a hill facing into a valley that 60-70 yards away there is a ladder stand facing up the hill. So Monday morning they will be looking at one another at sun up. The blind setup makes no sense since they can't shoot to the valley, too much brush so any shooting would involve the deer running through the blind. Anyway it will be interesting as usual.


if ya wanna have fun (and maybe hear some cursing in the dark) just move them ribbons about 10-15 yards. i'll tell ya a story next week NA.


----------



## greendohn

If a wants to buy the tags, he can take up to 8 "antlerless" deer in the county south of me...if he is game for throwing that kind of money at the Constipation Officers Militant Fund.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> if ya wanna have fun (and maybe hear some cursing in the dark) just move them ribbons about 10-15 yards. i'll tell ya a story next week NA.


A friend of mine growing up used to move ribbons and bright eyes so they went in a circle. Other people just take them down because technically it is considered 'litter'. With the $99 or less handheld GPS devices there is no reason to be putting ribbons out to get to your spot.

I won't be there for the in the dark festivities since I have daycare duty and won't get there until 715-730. I really don't have a spot but more of an area I would like to be in. There will be too many people to have a "spot". I am just going to wing it like last year. Find a spot away from everyone in the area I want to be in.


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Hey @zogger what are the mushrooms for? I just restacked a stack of rounds that fell over last year, every piece of white oak had mushrooms on it. I mean loaded with them, and white oak was the only wood with them.



I think they are shitake mushrooms, good to eat and good for you, medicinal.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> A friend of mine growing up used to move ribbons and bright eyes so they went in a circle. Other people just take them down because technically it is considered 'litter'. With the $99 or less handheld GPS devices there is no reason to be putting ribbons out to get to your spot.
> 
> I won't be there for the in the dark festivities since I have daycare duty and won't get there until 715-730. I really don't have a spot but more of an area I would like to be in. There will be too many people to have a "spot". I am just going to wing it like last year. Find a spot away from everyone in the area I want to be in.


are you hunting game lands near you? if you are check out the tall grass fields if there are some. have found the deer will move out of the woods and into the tall grass and bed down when the pressure is on.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> My dad just got the new Chevy 1500.
> He likes it a lot, it has all the gadgets inside.
> His buddy told him he should have got the new Ford,
> guess it has heated seats and the new Heated Tailgate.


I had to ask about the heated tailgate.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> are you hunting game lands near you? if you are check out the tall grass fields if there are some. have found the deer will move out of the woods and into the tall grass and bed down when the pressure is on.


Yep, I am hunting the game lands in Mt gretna. It's really pretty thick woods. There isn't any tall grass to talk about but lots of understory for the deer to sneak through.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> All right! Scrounged up a small load of all white oak, 4 foot logs. First try on my pickup bed trailer since I bought it. Small load because this is custom cut, what the guy wanted for growing mushrooms. I'm giving it away in exchange for a couple back next spring with the mushrooms growing from it. Had to go uphill to cut, put it in 4 wheel low to come back down, because I never used the trailer and wanted to make sure I had full braking, worked fine, had to give it some throttle just to go downhill, hahaha! A few bonus pics as well, beavers had one of the four trees I cut almost down, I left all the tops and branches for them. And hey, Canuckistanians, we done stole all your geeses, hahahaha! 346 did the duty today, man, I loves that saw!



Nice pics! Do you live there? Looks like paradise. Your truck bed trailer looks relatively new. 

I just grew some mushrooms just to experiment. Pretty easy process.


----------



## mallardman

nomad_archer said:


> Went on my pre rifle season scouting walk today. Wow is Monday going to be a circus. The game lands looked like a surveying crew went through, pink ribbons everywhere. I guess some people can't find their spot in the dark. Also found a blind on a hill facing into a valley that 60-70 yards away there is a ladder stand facing up the hill. So Monday morning they will be looking at one another at sun up. The blind setup makes no sense since they can't shoot to the valley, too much brush so any shooting would involve the deer running through the blind. Anyway it will be interesting as usual.




It's always crazy on the first day here in Pennsylvania. I'll be going after some ducks in Erie instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Nice pics! Do you live there? Looks like paradise. Your truck bed trailer looks relatively new.
> 
> I just grew some mushrooms just to experiment. Pretty easy process.



Yes, this is on the farm where I live, but I don't live on that pond, my boss does. We live down toward the main street, this is a quarter mile up the private drive. He has a lot of land here and several ponds, one on another piece of property down the street I have only seen a few times but it is huge, he leases that to a church for a buck a year.... That pond in the pics I posted some nice snow pics of before. That trailer I got last spring, had a cap on it but that is on the truck now. I painted the inside of the bed and added that sheet of plywood after waterproofing both sides. I couldn't find a bed liner and..well..didn't do any rhino lining, just the paint and sheet of wood. Yes it is in real good shape. I absolutely don't know an easy way to do it, above my fabrication skills, but have contemplated how cool it would be if when towing offroad there was a way to get power to the still apparently functional truck rear end.


----------



## H-Ranch

More free logs delivered on Thanksgiving - guess it really was a day for giving thanks! Got about half of the new stuff cut and split (did I mention that I love ash?) Still have some of the last load in the background too. The larger diameter ash and hickory take more effort for sure.


----------



## dancan

Having been rained out last weekend and this Saturday but sunny here today I thot I might get a chance to get a few sticks in the woodpile 
Then it came to me , I had committed myself to go clear some overgrowth 







Lots of trees were cut LOL
















Not much to take home though 
I guess make lemonade outa lemons , I did throw some apple in the truck , it'll make smoking wood or heat if need be


----------



## mn woodcutter

Another load of oak 
today before the snow that may or may not come! After I'm done out there this $200 splitter is going to the shop for some work tables and a lift kit!


----------



## dancan

Hey mn !!!!
Get that rear bumper outta Zog , the one on his trailer looks to be in mint shape LOL


----------



## dancan

Love the splitter control leaver btw


----------



## mn woodcutter

dancan said:


> Love the splitter control leaver btw


Was loading a big round onto the splitter with a skid loader and broke the original one. I finished the day with the vise grips and never took it off! Haha


----------



## mainewoods

zogger said:


> I think they are shitake mushrooms, good to eat and good for you, medicinal.






I don't eat anything that has the word sh*t in it.


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I don't eat anything that has the word sh*t in it.




hahaha, good point! Apparently though, quite good for you, japanese compound word/name (and I spelled it wrong) shii and take also known as golden oak mushroom, etc https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiitake I know I have seen them in stores and they go for good bucks


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, let me clarify. You can take 2 bucks in NY, one during regular season, and one during Archer/ MZ season. If you buy Archery/MZ you may also take an additional doe (anywhere) with it in that season. Then you can apply (subject to lottery chances) for 2 doe permits, which you may or man not get, good only in specific areas. In addition, if you know another hunter who does not want a doe tag he/she got, they can sign one over to you.

Most areas go 1) Archery 2) Regular 3) Archery/MZ, but it changes by geographic area (the Adirondacks have an early MZ season).

Westchester Cty is bow only (no cross bows), so you can choose to use regular or archery tag (no MZ) any time there.

Let me know if this is not clear. Let me rephrase, these are the stupid - unclear rules, let me know if you need more guidance understanding them!

You can got to NYS-DEC to see for yourself. (And NYC-DEP has addl rules for their properties).


----------



## mn woodcutter

I also did some courtesy splitting for the farmer for all the oak he let me take. He had a pile by one of his sheds and I offered to do it for him. I think he was pleasantly surprised. I always live by the motto "Look for ways to help and when you need it, help will find you!"


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Nomad, let me clarify. You can take 2 bucks in NY, one during regular season, and one during Archer/ MZ season. If you buy Archery/MZ you may also take an additional doe (anywhere) with it in that season. Then you can apply (subject to lottery chances) for 2 doe permits, which you may or man not get, good only in specific areas. In addition, if you know another hunter who does not want a doe tag he/she got, they can sign one over to you.
> 
> Most areas go 1) Archery 2) Regular 3) Archery/MZ, but it changes by geographic area (the Adirondacks have an early MZ season).
> 
> Westchester Cty is bow only (no cross bows), so you can choose to use regular or archery tag (no MZ) any time there.
> 
> Let me know if this is not clear. Let me rephrase, these are the stupid - unclear rules, let me know if you need more guidance understanding them!
> 
> You can got to NYS-DEC to see for yourself. (And NYC-DEP has addl rules for their properties).


Thanks Mike. The reason I was asking was I tried to read and make sense of the rules. I was still confused about what is what. Good thing I am not hunting there any time soon. But I would love to at some point. I may have more questions next time I read the rules. It does sound like you have plenty of tags and decent opportunity up there.


----------



## MustangMike

If you need any clarification, just let me know. FYI, NYC-DEP has specific fishing regs also.

There is a 2,000 acre piece of NYC-DEP land only about 1/2 mi from my property. I can walk to it through the woods (to the remote portion).


----------



## mainewoods

My new skiddah. Retiring the old girl to the woods, that's where she seems to be the happiest.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good luck today @farmer steve


----------



## square1

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 465232
> My new skiddah. Retiring the old girl to the woods, that's where she seems to be the happiest.


Absolutely certain you are correct! Surprisingly capable skidders those old SJs & ZJs


----------



## nomad_archer

It may be a circus today. I tried plan a,b,c,d and there were people there so now I'm making it up. Thick cover so let's hope it works.

Parking lot.





Spot for the time being. It's going to be an up close and personal affair in here.


----------



## SteveSS

Not for me to hunt where there are that many other folks. I'd be scared of catching a stray bullet.


----------



## nomad_archer

That's why I like archery much better


----------



## svk

At least in MN if you get more than 1/4 mile from a road you have the woods to yourself.


----------



## farmer steve

b ambies archer said:


> That's why I like archery much better


Just 2 bambies & a 4 pts so far.


----------



## greendohn

The "Public Hunting" around here would seem to be a circus and not 20 miles from here is a couple/few thousands acres of it, I've never heard of anyone getting shot over there but it's not for me. 
I'm fortunate to have access to some heavily forested private hunting, 47 acres, with very little to zero hunting pressure on the surrounding properties which is several square miles without any roads intersecting it and very few tillable acre under grain crops thru the summer. It's a hunters' paradise..maybe I should get after some, it's been a few years...


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> Just 2 bambies & a 4 pts so far.


Nothing so far for me. I moved into the pole tree thicket. 
Went by where I wanted to go and there were guys sitting so close together that they could share their lunch. Shooting has been on the lighter side.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> At least in MN if you get more than 1/4 mile from a road you have the woods to yourself.


Yep, noticed that for decades, must be a human trait around 1/4 mile or so. That distance or greater from where you can drive something with an engine, human sign thins out rapidly. Of course this is all east coast, I imagine where guys go and ride horses out west it is much different. You can also tell on the trails where they go from clear walk upright, starting to get thick with a canopy and walk hunched over, then crawl and drag your pack down tunnels of plants. Once you get to the tunnels, shazzam, wildlife improves tremendously.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yep I am .67 mile straight line to the truck. I haven't seen anyone since I got into this thicket. Im in a little clearing that has buck rubs and sign everywhere


----------



## wudpirat

If vice grips and duct tape can't fix it, it's beyond repair.

You would be lucky to get an arrow thru that pecker pole maze.

Got a call from my neighbor, he had a stack of hardwood and wanted to know if I wanted it.
Is a pigs azz pork? Offered to help me load it, but my buddy Tom showed up and we fetched it.
Nice pile of Oak and Maple, made a well rounded load in the Dakota PU.
He had cut them 24", too long for my furnace, like to keep them under 20", 18" is better.
I never said a word about being too long. I got saws and the cut offs burn just fine.
Besides, he just bought the 20acre around his house, to prevent development. That puts him around 50acre,
most of it in woods, lots of dead and leaners. Future scrounging?
Sorry no pics, even if I knew how to use the camera, I could never learn to post the pics. I don't even own a cell fone. What do I do for a phone?
Hey kid, would you call AAA and tell them the old man need help?


----------



## nomad_archer

Wudpirat we got the big boy toys out, it rifle season. Still very limited shooting where I am at but that's where the critters are and the people aren't.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> hahaha, good point! Apparently though, quite good for you, japanese compound word/name (and I spelled it wrong) shii and take also known as golden oak mushroom, etc https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiitake I know I have seen them in stores and they go for good bucks



Shiitake mushrooms are awesome. Haven't had them by themselves though, it's always as a compliment to something else.


----------



## Ambull01

Got a load this weekend but was too lazy to post it. Still have a lot to do. Did I mention this scrounge site is kicking my butt? 

Wanted to see if the Fiskars would split a round in half. Pretty impressive. I may split them like this vs chopping it off from the sides.


----------



## nomad_archer

Had a buck and three Doe come in. I waited for the buck because he looked like he could have enough... He didn't. By that point the the opportunity with the does was gone. I guess I wanted the buck more than meat in the freezer. That won't happen again.


----------



## mainewoods

One i or two i's, it still spells sh*t! lol


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Shiitake mushrooms are awesome. Haven't had them by themselves though, it's always as a compliment to something else.



I can't recall if I ever had them but love mushrooms in cooking, etc. We'll see how it works out. The guy came over and picked up the logs and was beyond happy with the barter deal.
Hey, you run the big echo yet? Pics! I miss my cs8000 still, was my fav big saw.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Had a buck and three Doe come in. I waited for the buck because he looked like he could have enough... He didn't. By that point the the opportunity with the does was gone. I guess I wanted the buck more than meat in the freezer. That won't happen again.


watched bucks graze all afternoon in the hay field despite all the shooting. 4 different spikes and bambi. guess they knew they were safe. tomorrow is another day. to stay on topic i saw a lot of wood to scrounge sitting in the tree stand.


----------



## JustJeff

One swipe with the mighty Poulan (ok, maybe just plain old Poulan) and my husqvarna bar and chain was liberated like the sword from the stone! Looks to be no worse for the wear. 
I'm going to need it, because there is a bit of wood here.


----------



## dancan

wudpirat said:


> .......
> Hey kid, would you call AAA and tell them the old man need help?



Sounds like a true Scotsman to me , use up someone else's air time LOL


----------



## Philbert

Wisconsin DNR just said on local news that 175,000 deer have already been registered this year 

Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I can't recall if I ever had them but love mushrooms in cooking, etc. We'll see how it works out. The guy came over and picked up the logs and was beyond happy with the barter deal.
> Hey, you run the big echo yet? Pics! I miss my cs8000 still, was my fav big saw.



Is he growing them right on the logs? I grew some in jars with substrate. 

Nope, haven't ran it yet. I'm going to replace all the fuel lines, fuel filter, give it a really good cleaning, carb kit, etc. Also need a bar because it was PHO. Have to decide the length. I'm between a 24" to 32" bar. How does your gigantic Husqvarna saw compare to your old Echo?


----------



## MustangMike

Had a real good scrounge today, cut up about 2 cord of dead White Oak. Brought about 1 cord of it (2 trailer loads) home (see pics).

Also got dibs on a huge Red Oak (already dropped) and another nice size White Oak and smaller Cherry (need to drop both of them) for next year's wood supply. I can leave the wood there!

Ran 3 of my saws today, the 362, 044 #1 (the un ported one) and the 460/046. Was the first real workout I have given the two smaller saws since I advanced the timing on both of them, and I was really pleased how well they both cut, and that 460/046 Randy did for me is a real Beast! Came in handy for the big bucking, stumping and noodling.

Enjoy the pics. 

PS With all the hunters in NY, even the NYC ones, hunting in NY is safer than driving to the mall at night, so don't be scared, it is all in your mind!


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Is he growing them right on the logs? I grew some in jars with substrate.
> 
> Nope, haven't ran it yet. I'm going to replace all the fuel lines, fuel filter, give it a really good cleaning, carb kit, etc. Also need a bar because it was PHO. Have to decide the length. I'm between a 24" to 32" bar. How does your gigantic Husqvarna saw compare to your old Echo?



right in the logs themselves. I think they drill holes and put the mushroom spores inside and let er go. He is going to store them in an old grain bin I think.

As to the echo I had, it was more comparable to my poulan 505 for power, just enough for a three foot bar. The echo had the additional manual oiler button as well as auto oiling. It was good enough for anything big I tried it on, it pulled that chain fine. Not wicked fast as to RPMs but it just kept pulling, I called it Rhino.... Wicked easy starting once I had the carb tweaked well. The husky 394 can run a 4 footer stock (although I don't have a 4 footer yet), and this one is ported. It is obviously more saw, but shoot, more displacement plus ported makes for some serious ponies and mules. Quite a bit stouter to pull over.


----------



## svk

We got about 3" of wet snow last night and another 3" this evening with up to 12" forecasted. This morning road conditions were as bad as I've seen them short of an all out ice storm. 

Tonight I finally blew out my lawn sprinkler system in the nick of time. Also worked on running new electrical service in my garage to provide dedicated circuits for the fridge/freezer and standing freezer I scrounged up.


----------



## nomad_archer

Finally finished off the pine and moved into burning fully seasoned hardwood for the first time. I am usually burning wood cut and split in the same year. I let it season by the stove a bit but its nothing like this fully seasoned stuff. Holy btu's. One load of hard wood after the stove was hot and the house over 75 degrees.


----------



## nomad_archer

Farmer Steve, are you out getting wet today in this rain?

Hardly anyone in the woods on the game lands.

I wish I could come and clean up some of the rounds they left in a nice neat pile out here when they clear cut a section of these woods. So much oak just sitting there.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> One swipe with the mighty Poulan (ok, maybe just plain old Poulan) and my husqvarna bar and chain was liberated like the sword from the stone! Looks to be no worse for the wear. View attachment 465423
> I'm going to need it, because there is a bit of wood here. View attachment 465424



If you are real good you can read the wood stress areas and that will not happen. If not, you should become close friends with wedges.......like I do. LOL
BTW, great trees. Happy cutting.


----------



## hardpan

wudpirat said:


> If vice grips and duct tape can't fix it, it's beyond repair.
> 
> You would be lucky to get an arrow thru that pecker pole maze.
> 
> Got a call from my neighbor, he had a stack of hardwood and wanted to know if I wanted it.
> Is a pigs azz pork? Offered to help me load it, but my buddy Tom showed up and we fetched it.
> Nice pile of Oak and Maple, made a well rounded load in the Dakota PU.
> He had cut them 24", too long for my furnace, like to keep them under 20", 18" is better.
> I never said a word about being too long. I got saws and the cut offs burn just fine.
> Besides, he just bought the 20acre around his house, to prevent development. That puts him around 50acre,
> most of it in woods, lots of dead and leaners. Future scrounging?
> Sorry no pics, even if I knew how to use the camera, I could never learn to post the pics. I don't even own a cell fone. What do I do for a phone?
> Hey kid, would you call AAA and tell them the old man need help?



I think you are sewing some good seeds there. The woods is a great place to be the clean-up guy.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Farmer Steve, are you out getting wet today in this rain?
> 
> Hardly anyone in the woods on the game lands.
> 
> I wish I could come and clean up some of the rounds they left in a nice neat pile out here when they clear cut a section of these woods. So much oak just sitting there.


out and now in for a bowl of oatmeal. just a heavy drizzle here. puttin on the sneakin clothes and gone back out after them. they don't wanna come to me i'll go to them.
the only thing that got wet was the gun. thank goodness for stainless and synthetic


----------



## SteveSS

wudpirat said:


> I don't even own a cell fone. What do I do for a phone?
> Hey kid, would you call AAA and tell them the old man need help?



I'm seriously considering turning mine off when my contract runs out. My job provides me with a phone, so it's kind of silly to keep paying for the personal line. I get crap reception on the dang thing at home anyways and only use it for texting when I'm at the house. Will still need to keep the wife in a phone though I suppose. Meh...


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I scrounged up some blowdown hard maple and black walnut?? on Sunday. 




And then I headed to the woods on Monday and scrounged up a 7 point.


Looks like the start of a good week to me.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> right in the logs themselves. I think they drill holes and put the mushroom spores inside and let er go. He is going to store them in an old grain bin I think.
> 
> As to the echo I had, it was more comparable to my poulan 505 for power, just enough for a three foot bar. The echo had the additional manual oiler button as well as auto oiling. It was good enough for anything big I tried it on, it pulled that chain fine. Not wicked fast as to RPMs but it just kept pulling, I called it Rhino.... Wicked easy starting once I had the carb tweaked well. The husky 394 can run a 4 footer stock (although I don't have a 4 footer yet), and this one is ported. It is obviously more saw, but shoot, more displacement plus ported makes for some serious ponies and mules. Quite a bit stouter to pull over.


 
I want to try and grow them that way. More research in my future lol. It was kind of a pain to get everything setup. Built a "shotgun terrarium" and grew them in my bathroom. Had to spray the stupid things constantly.

You know what, I don't think the Echo has a decomp! May get a hernia trying to pull that thing.


----------



## Ambull01

Quick question for the experienced wood burners. For those with secondary tube stoves, what is your normal stove top temps? With my 30 ft liner this stove definitely does not lack draft. With the firebox fully loaded it likes to heat the stove top to around 750-800 freaking degrees. I have my tv mounted to the wall about 36" or so above the stove and it feels like it may ignite. Not complaining too much though since I've been walking around in shorts, tv shirt, and barefoot.


----------



## mainewoods

9* this morning. Cook stove loaded with scrounged beech, and a batch of buttermilk biscuits in the oven.


----------



## MustangMike

NICE. We used to have something similar to that in the first Hunting cabin I used to go to (a friend of my Uncle's). A lot of work to make the wood to go in it, especially since we were cutting it all by hand at the time.

Luckily, he had another "tin" stove for heat.


----------



## nomad_archer

I hit one at 920 but the shot deflected I think. White hair no blood. Found two chunks of fat at 150 and 350 or more yards from the shot. I gave up the search. I didn't hit her very well. She will probably live and be fine. Im thinking brisket or less was hit with the all white hair and fat with no blood. Searched for 2ish hours. A little bummed but there is a broken branch between me and the deer directly in the line of fire. Oh well I am still at it. My luck has got to change.


----------



## MustangMike

That is tough, but something like it has happened at one time or another to most of us.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yep it happens to anyone that hunts. Gotta keep after them. Though I don't know how much more rain I can take today. I'm wet from sweat and probably rain at this point.


----------



## JustJeff

hardpan said:


> If you are real good you can read the wood stress areas and that will not happen. If not, you should become close friends with wedges.......like I do. LOL
> BTW, great trees. Happy cutting.


I'm learning. If I don't kill myself, I might get good at it! Lol. And I need more wedges....I'll put my that on my Christmas list.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That is tough, but something like it has happened at one time or another to most of us.


Sigh....Missed a nice 10+ pointer clean one year and wounded a small 8 the next. The wolves ate all of my deer though so now I rarely have the opportunity to miss. That was 04' and 05'. Only missed one deer since and it was a clean miss on a probable 8 pointer.


----------



## Coro cutter

I have a new scrounge that I think will last me for a few years it's all pine some old man pine amongst it but it's definitely the scrounge of the century for me. Every pine in this video is mine and is coming down for firewood


----------



## svk

Coro cutter said:


> some old man pine amongst it


I have heard you guys reference "old man pine" a few times. Is this a separate species or just a name for large/mature trees?


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> I have heard you guys reference "old man pine" a few times. Is this a separate species or just a name for large/mature trees?


----------



## zogger

Coro cutter said:


> I have a new scrounge that I think will last me for a few years it's all pine some old man pine amongst it but it's definitely the scrounge of the century for me. Every pine in this video is mine and is coming down for firewood




Cool! There's a lot of trees there, you'll be busy for awhile!


----------



## Coro cutter

Old man pine is of a certain age usually old 50-100years old and usually fill of resin zap and will burn a lot hotter than normal pine.


----------



## abbott295

Zogger, check your "conversations" regarding a CS 8000.


----------



## JustJeff

What are everyone's thoughts on burning pine? Around here if it's not hard maple, people don't want it. I have always been told that pine will creosote the chimney.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe that is a commonly believed fallacy. As long as the wood is seasoned, you should be just fine, just don't expect to hold the coals like hard Maple, but it will provide heat.


----------



## nomad_archer

Burn it hot and enjoy the heat. I have been burning it since October as needed. My chimney doesn't look any different when cleaned than when I burn just hardwood. I like to run the stove wide open periodically to burn off any creosote that may have built up when I had the flue closed down.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on burning pine? Around here if it's not hard maple, people don't want it. I have always been told that pine will creosote the chimney.



Pine is great firewood, just get it dry and don't choke it down. It takes awhile to season and I prefer it bark off for long term storage, dries better and less ants.. I have been burning it since 1970 when I first started cutting and working with guys selling firewood. That's what we burned, all the oddball lesser species and sold the good stuff..well, because we were all poor woods hippies and needed the scratch and that's what the rich folks wanted, "pretty" hardwoods. I found it was fine as firewood, and still to this day I make a point of always having some in my mixed stacks, and I have one stack of pure pine for making kindling bundles. So if you are in an area where someone will pay you to haul it off because of prejudice, or can scrounge it easy and free, you a lucky boy! Creosote comes from burning any wood that is not dried correctly and over dampering and over choking down the air intake. Burning=good, smouldering=bad, just how it goes, any species.


----------



## JustJeff

Got some of that aforementioned maple in there now. There is some pine down the road. I'll keep my eye on it but first I'll take care of the ash on the farm behind me.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on burning pine? Around here if it's not hard maple, people don't want it. I have always been told that pine will creosote the chimney.


Around here I have white, Jack, and Norway pine as well as white and black spruce, tamarack, and balsam to round out the needled tree spectrum. 

Balsam is worthless. Spruce and pine are good with Norway at the top of that heap (having the same output as black ash). Tamarack is significantly better than Norway and in my opinion is the best sauna wood out there as it puts out heat much faster than oak and a full load will last longer than needed for an evening of sauna heat. 

Anyone who says they produce too much creosote simply doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## svk

Put another hour in the garage tonight. Slowly but surely I will get the wiring done and actually have room for two vehicles in there. By the time I got out there my 2yo was asleep above me so I didn't pound any wiring staples as I didn't feel like dying tonight lol. 

I'm going to try to do a little garage work every night this winter on the various small engine projects I have accumulated. A little bit consistently goes a long way.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Finally finished off the pine and moved into burning fully seasoned hardwood for the first time. I am usually burning wood cut and split in the same year. I let it season by the stove a bit but its nothing like this fully seasoned stuff. Holy btu's. One load of hard wood after the stove was hot and the house over 75 degrees.



You ever see wet looking flaky residue in your stove after an overnight burn? Thought it was caked on creosote but it flaked right off the back top corners of the stove. May need to increase the primary air a bit for overnighters 



Wood Nazi said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on burning pine? Around here if it's not hard maple, people don't want it. I have always been told that pine will creosote the chimney.



All my in-laws tell me I can't burn pine. All the firewood sellers specifically mention "all hardwoods" and "no pine" in advertisements. In-laws tell me burning pine will create creosote, I don't believe them. 

Read several studies that I would post here but I'm using my phone. Studies have shown burning seasoned pine produced LESS creosote than hardwoods. The explanation was pine will burn fast and really hot so less chance of the smoke cooling down to produce creosote. Also, some hardwoods like white oak are difficult to season so there's a greater chance of someone burning less than ideal firewood


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Put another hour in the garage tonight. Slowly but surely I will get the wiring done and actually have room for more chainsaws in there. By the time I got out there my 2yo was asleep above me so I didn't pound any wiring staples as I didn't feel like dying tonight lol.
> 
> I'm going to try to do a little garage work every night this winter on the various small engine projects I have accumulated. A little bit consistently goes a long way.



what you really meant.


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Put another hour in the garage tonight. Slowly but surely .... A little bit consistently goes a long way.


_Steady plodding_ brings prosperity; hasty speculation brings poverty


----------



## mainewoods

I've been "plodding" for a while now, but I call it workin' steady and using my time wisely. lol


----------



## hardpan

Rush jobs often produce re-work and man do I hate re-work. Steady as she goes.


----------



## Ambull01

hardpan said:


> Rush jobs often produce re-work and man do I hate re-work. Steady as she goes.


 
Slow is smooth, smooth is fast


----------



## wudpirat

Remember:
If you don't have the time to do it right the first time.
When are you going to have the time to do it over ?


----------



## crazywolf

The job I left the moto was 

"I don't have time to do it right, but I have time to do it wrong 3 times!"


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I prefer "We do it nice because we do it twice."


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on burning pine? Around here if it's not hard maple, people don't want it. I have always been told that pine will creosote the chimney.



I burn the crap out of pine. White, Red, and Tamarack. I love it and the pitchier the better.

Pine is the only thing that I don't feel the need to dry. Many times I have gone from cut and split to stove in the same breath. 

It ignites instantly as long as it is split. 

Last year Santa Saws gave the neighbor through the woods and one of the Doctors he works with a tote of fresh cut and split Tamarack. 





They both have really nice high efficiency indoor stoves. 

They absolutely loved it. Santa told them just to use in in the morning on the bed of coals first then put the other wood on. Santa was told that the Tamarack was in flames in under a minute. 

When I put a load of cut/split Tamarack in the stove house, it always reeks of turpentine for a few days. I figure that can't be all bad for igniting purposes.


----------



## stihly dan

Hey guy's, any of you read the new review section? I hadn't till today. Not sure how it works but I have to say the stihl 2 in 1 file & guide really works awesome. I picked one up last week and it is easier, faster and a sharper chain. Another nice tool in the arsenal.


----------



## farmer steve

stihly dan said:


> Hey guy's, any of you read the new review section? I hadn't till today. Not sure how it works but I have to say the stihl 2 in 1 file & guide really works awesome. I picked one up last week and it is easier, faster and a sharper chain. Another nice tool in the arsenal.


I saw that but haven't seen it at my stihl shop. the review said it takes down the rakers rather far. wadda ya think?


----------



## Philbert

If it is the STIHL version of the Pferd guide, a lot of guys on this site like it.

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 464071
> Cut this monster today. That's my 365 on top for scale. I hate cutting these like this but free is free. Cut this one completely from both sides and it never moved....I backed away. Lol. Get the farmer to nudge it with the bucket.
> Next one was a double trunker laying with one on top of the other. I made a relief cut in the bottom of the top trunk, then down from the top as it's popping and creaking. I chickened out close to the bottom and decided to do a parallel cut about a foot closer to the root and it was opening up nice and easy until it pinched the bar. No amount of wedging and prying would help so I unbolted the power head and called it a night.


Your scrounge is killing me. Thats some nice wood there! Its also 80cc territory for bucking the trunk.  @Ambull01, take note of this will ya? lol


----------



## JustJeff

Marshy said:


> Your scround is killing me. Thats some nice wood there! Its also 80cc territory for bucking the trunk.  @Ambull01, take not of this will ya? lol


I know, right? I NEED an 80cc saw! A buddy of mine who owes me some money and happens to be a makita dealer got me thinking... But I noticed makita doesn't list the 7910 in Canada anymore. What gives?
I recently filed the rakers using the little guide thingy on my 365, and I couldn't believe how fast it cut through this trunk!
Maybe the last owner did the 365-372 mod, I haven't opened anything on this saw except to clean the air filter. And I don't intend to its a screamer.


----------



## stihly dan

farmer steve said:


> I saw that but haven't seen it at my stihl shop. the review said it takes down the rakers rather far. wadda ya think?



I've run 2 saws sharpened by it, and both have cut perfectly.


----------



## benp

Marshy said:


> Your scround is killing me. Thats some nice wood there! Its also 80cc territory for bucking the trunk.  @Ambull01, take not of this will ya? lol



Welcome to my world. LOl.. 

Oh....a 4 ft base OAK....that's awesome to you who lives in a warm climate. lol. Trade you a Popple.



Wood Nazi said:


> I know, right? I NEED an 80cc saw! A buddy of mine who owes me some money and happens to be a makita dealer got me thinking... But I noticed makita doesn't list the 7910 in Canada anymore. What gives?
> I recently filed the rakers using the little guide thingy on my 365, and I couldn't believe how fast it cut through this trunk!
> Maybe the last owner did the 365-372 mod, I haven't opened anything on this saw except to clean the air filter. And I don't intend to its a screamer.



Imo...skip the 80cc and go for a big boy. At least the upper of 80cc to start. A 288 Lite would be sweet.

There's some dandy's in the classified section or at the least the last time I looked.

If I could only have one saw out of mine it would be the 394. And yes that includes 2 modded 7900's with unlimited coils. Give me the 394, you are never undergunned.


----------



## zogger

Well, yesterday and last night we scrounged up a LOT of rain. bottom fields partially flooded but it was drained by the time I took pics today. You can see it in the one pic where there is a line of washed down leaves built up in the field (from a cross ditch flooding last night), it almost made it to the creek. My recently repaired creek barricade got whooshed apart again, but the middle section is still holding by one strand. Waterfall down the hill from the lake overflow is spectacular cool! And man, do we got mud. Another inch of rain would have been way over the top, luckily it quit early this morning. the overflow tile/pipe is one foot diameter, it was one inch into the pipe yesterday, this morning, right at the top, the lake went up 11 inches overnight.


----------



## benp

Holee Schmolee Zog....

You better go to bed with your swimmie's on.


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> I burn the crap out of pine. White, Red, and Tamarack. I love it and the pitchier the better.
> 
> Pine is the only thing that I don't feel the need to dry. Many times I have gone from cut and split to stove in the same breath.
> 
> It ignites instantly as long as it is split.
> 
> Last year Santa Saws gave the neighbor through the woods and one of the Doctors he works with a tote of fresh cut and split Tamarack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both have really nice high efficiency indoor stoves.
> 
> They absolutely loved it. Santa told them just to use in in the morning on the bed of coals first then put the other wood on. Santa was told that the Tamarack was in flames in under a minute.
> 
> When I put a load of cut/split Tamarack in the stove house, it always reeks of turpentine for a few days. I figure that can't be all bad for igniting purposes.



We have no natural pine woods here and the pine burning phobia is solidly entrenched but I trust your advice should I ever come across a quantity of pine again.
Now I am a little suspicious on the gifting of wood to the doctors, smacks of suck-up. So what are you after, a free colonoscopy? Please though, pictures are not necessary to confirm that event. LOL


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> We have no natural pine woods here and the pine burning phobia is solidly entrenched but I trust your advice should I ever come across a quantity of pine again.
> Now I am a little suspicious on the gifting of wood to the doctors, smacks of suck-up. So what are you after, a free colonoscopy? Please though, pictures are not necessary to confirm that event. LOL



Co-workers that are up on the next pay grade that are not real savvy on firewood.

The neighbor through the woods burns the crap out of basswood...yep basswood. He loves it so....who am I to complain. Here try this....Gin and tonic please...

All is well.


----------



## dancan

I told you guys months ago about the file gizmo 
I have 3 sizes , not cheap but worth it to me


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Holee Schmolee Zog....
> 
> You better go to bed with your swimmie's on.



hahahaha! Use me sleepin schnorkel, hahaha! We are in a bigazz valley with the mountains on either side, when it rains, wait a bit...it all ends up here. A few years ago we got six inches in like 4 hours, now that was a flood. Dang linkbux hacker wiped out the pics I had up here though. Whitecaps across the lower ends of both bottom fields. All sorts of flotsam and jetsam after it receded, coolest was I found a pellet gun and a stinkray bmx bike, both functional. No telling from how far away it went through someones garage or yard and washed it down here. Took my Gf and I two weeks to undig the fence and put it back up. Good thing with this storm is I moved the cows to the upper fields just before it started.


----------



## benp

Hang in there buddy. 

It sounds like you need to sleep with one eye open for a few days until everything squares itself out. 

Not the same sleeping with one eye open when dealing with a pissed off Mafia Princess...but non the less. 

That water can be on you fast and quick.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Your scrounge is killing me. Thats some nice wood there! Its also 80cc territory for bucking the trunk.  @Ambull01, take note of this will ya? lol


 
No, no. How can millions of 60cc or smaller saws be wrong? People have been cutting firewood for decades with less than 80cc saws and they've been doing just fine. On the other hand, I already have a 90cc saw!



dancan said:


> I told you guys months ago about the file gizmo
> I have 3 sizes , not cheap but worth it to me


 
Yep you did, I remember. I have a plastic piece of crap Oregon clamp on bar guide and I'm sticking with it until it falls apart.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> No, no. How can millions of 60cc or smaller saws be wrong? People have been cutting firewood for decades with less than 80cc saws and they've been doing just fine. On the other hand, I already have a 90cc saw!


I was busting on you not from a saw size standpoint but from a work load. Granted he doesn't have to hump chunks of wood out of the woods like you are but I think the volume makes up for it.


----------



## Marshy

benp said:


> Welcome to my world. LOl..
> 
> Oh....a 4 ft base OAK....that's awesome to you who lives in a warm climate. lol. Trade you a Popple.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo...skip the 80cc and go for a big boy. At least the upper of 80cc to start. A 288 Lite would be sweet.
> 
> There's some dandy's in the classified section or at the least the last time I looked.
> 
> If I could only have one saw out of mine it would be the 394. And yes that includes 2 modded 7900's with unlimited coils. Give me the 394, you are never undergunned.


I'm not quite sure what the comment means about me being in a warmer climate. We still have harsh winters where I live, its not North Dakota cold but we get plenty of the white stuff, more than Michigan. I burn popple if I have it at the beginning of the season when its upper 30's - 40's but I burn the best hard wood I can get for the rest of the season. 

A 281/288 would be perfect for bucking that up. A 385 would be even better, not to say you can't go bigger but a 80cc would be my preferred minimum sized saw. I have a 285 that would be right at home with a 30 inch bar on it. It's not really economical for a firewood hack to buy a huge bar because you probably won't use it very often. It's cheaper to own a shorter bar and cut from both sides when able.


----------



## benp

Marshy said:


> I'm not quite sure what the comment means about me being in a warmer climate. We still have harsh winters where I live, its not North Dakota cold but we get plenty of the white stuff, more than Michigan. I burn popple if I have it at the beginning of the season when its upper 30's - 40's but I burn the best hard wood I can get for the rest of the season.
> 
> A 281/288 would be perfect for bucking that up. A 385 would be even better, not to say you can't go bigger but a 80cc would be my preferred minimum sized saw. I have a 285 that would be right at home with a 30 inch bar on it. It's not really economical for a firewood hack to buy a huge bar because you probably won't use it very often. It's cheaper to own a shorter bar and cut from both sides when able.



My bad Marshy, wasn't directed at you at all. 

I worded that wrong. I meant those that live in warm climates always seem to get these incredible hardwood scrounges. 

Oh I am aware of what New York is capable of. My sister lived in Ithaca for a few years so I got the first hand accounts.

And I am on the same page as you also for burning the softer woods during the "warmer" times. My wood piles are actually set up that way going from early to late season by wood quality.


----------



## Ambull01

mainewoods said:


> 9* this morning. Cook stove loaded with scrounged beech, and a batch of buttermilk biscuits in the oven.
> View attachment 465681


 
Missed this pic. That's a beautiful stove. I've never seen a wood stove in person. Not really sure how the hell the oven works with firewood as heat lol



Marshy said:


> I was busting on you not from a saw size standpoint but from a work load. Granted he doesn't have to hump chunks of wood out of the woods like you are but I think the volume makes up for it.


 
Wait a minute now, are you calling me lazy!? lol. It's true, I've been slacking. Half a cord and I usually start to get clumsy so I call it a day. Still don't know how you guys do it. Always thought I was in decent shape but hauling out wheel barrow loads of firewood kicks my butt.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Still don't know how you guys do it. Always thought I was in decent shape but hauling out wheel barrow loads of firewood kicks my butt.



Its easier when the wheel barrow has two handles. Just sayin.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Its easier when the wheel barrow has two handles. Just sayin.


 
Nah, it had two handles at one point. It was still hard but my first scrounge site was closer to the road. Now it's about 200 yards further in, uphill both ways lol. I have all the materials needed to fix the handle this weekend so you all can get off my back about it. For my next scrounge I'll make sure it's roadside.


----------



## MustangMike

Wheelbarrows!!! Try carrying large rounds up hill & then going over a rock wall with them (last year's big Ash scrounge), and there was snow on the ground.

It does help to be in shape.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Wheelbarrows!!! Try carrying large rounds up hill & then going over a rock wall with them (last year's big Ash scrounge), and there was snow on the ground.
> 
> It does help to be in shape.


 
I prefer dragging a sled. Last winter it was much easier. There's weeds all over the place with some wicked thorns now. My son had some fun the other day chopping them down with my machete. I'll get in scrounging shape soon.


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> Welcome to my world. LOl..
> 
> Oh....a 4 ft base OAK....that's awesome to you who lives in a warm climate. lol. Trade you a Popple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have often wondered how in the hell do those guys in the cold areas heat with that wimpy wood and work outside full time in winter. I'm betting you could teach me a thing or 2 about insulation and sealing to keep the cold out. I will burn almost anything but the last few years white oak has been the one with greatest availability by far.
> Then there is the other side of the coin, Zogger in Georgia. In the summer that state is one sticky hot SOB.
> Maybe I should be happy where I am. LOL


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It does help to be in shape.


And you are! Plus being 7 feet tall you take 2 steps when everyone else takes 3!


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Welcome to my world. LOl..
> 
> Oh....a 4 ft base OAK....that's awesome to you who lives in a warm climate. lol. Trade you a Popple.


No kidding. Glad my aspen days are numbered. 7 cords left to go on my property. 



benp said:


> If I could only have one saw out of mine it would be the 394. And yes that includes 2 modded 7900's with unlimited coils. Give me the 394, you are never undergunned.


Never ran a 394 or 395 but I hear they are like a scaled up 550 which makes me giggle.


----------



## svk

@hardpan its easy in theory. You just cut 4 times much wood as a guy down south.


----------



## svk

Well I finally finished my garage wiring project. Stupid idiot that I am, when I didn't have enough wire from the big roll to do the second circuit, I went back and bought a roll too short to do it in one shot and ended up installing a junction box. Not that it matters as it's in the rafters and will be covered if we ever sheet and insulate.


----------



## hardpan

Put a receptacle in that box. Who knows what you might find to plug in there.


----------



## USMC615

hardpan said:


> Put a receptacle in that box. Who knows what you might find to plug in there.


Exactly...go as far as to put a double gang (two receptacles side by side) in that junction box, for another couple of dollars more. Wouldn't do it no other way if it were me.


----------



## svk

There's another receptacle nearby so I just put a cover on it. This is a dedicated circuit for my beer fridge and want to keep it dedicated.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> There's another receptacle nearby so I just put a cover on it. This is a dedicated circuit for my beer fridge and want to keep it dedicated.


...now there's a man protecting his cold beer appliance 'with authority' putting it on a dedicated circuit...lol.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...now there's a man protecting his cold beer appliance 'with authority' putting it on a dedicated circuit...lol.


My FIL is an electrical guru. We don't mess around when it comes to this stuff lol.


----------



## svk

Beautiful day in the neighborhood here.


----------



## MustangMike

Wish we had some of that white stuff, so I could track & see them better.

And I'm only 6'1", not 7', but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...now there's a man protecting his cold beer appliance 'with authority' putting it on a dedicated circuit...lol.


A few years ago we were hooking up an electric sauna stove. Sent my wife to the fleet supply for wire. Guy there starts arguing with her that she doesn't need 4 gauge wire even after she says she was sent there specifically for 4 ga. Finally she yells at him "MY DAD IS A MASTER ELECTRICIAN AND SAYS WE NEED 4 GAUGE. ARE YOU GOING TO SELL IT TO ME OR NOT?!!!" Yes ma'am lol.


----------



## Marshy

benp said:


> My bad Marshy, wasn't directed at you at all.
> 
> I worded that wrong. I meant those that live in warm climates always seem to get these incredible hardwood scrounges.
> 
> Oh I am aware of what New York is capable of. My sister lived in Ithaca for a few years so I got the first hand accounts.
> 
> And I am on the same page as you also for burning the softer woods during the "warmer" times. My wood piles are actually set up that way going from early to late season by wood quality.


I know what your saying about the warmer climates getting promo wood though. Those two trees of oak would probably be nearly 2/3 of a seasons supply for me.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> There's another receptacle nearby so I just put a cover on it. This is a dedicated circuit for my beer fridge and want to keep it dedicated.



Put in a receptacle. Plug in a clock. You have to know when it is "beer 30". LOL


----------



## Ambull01

Looks just like winter up in MN. It's about 50 degrees here. Haven't ran the stove all week.

My height must be the reason. I'm only 6'


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> And you are! Plus being 7 feet tall you take 2 steps when everyone else takes 3!



Really it is OK if you think Sasquatch drives a blue Mustang. Now go split some wood with your fish. LOL


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood here.
> 
> View attachment 466469


Saw on the news that you guys up there were in for some of the white stuff. Out east too. NB, NF, and parts of Cape Breton getting a wallop I hear.
Ours here in Southern Ontario is non existent. We did have fun with ice rain on Tuesday though. TONS of auto accidents from it.
Got the winter wheels on the Grand Cherokee and the snow blower set up and shovels at the ready....so I'm now officially ready for it all, but I'm only 5'10" so I'm gonna be colder....lol.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood here.
> 
> View attachment 466469


Ain't got a whole lotta height to the plants, but damn nice cotton fields...


----------



## Erik B

Ambull01 said:


> Nah, it had two handles at one point. It was still hard but my first scrounge site was closer to the road. Now it's about 200 yards further in, uphill both ways lol. I have all the materials needed to fix the handle this weekend so you all can get off my back about it. For my next scrounge I'll make sure it's roadside.


@Ambull01 Dont forget, we need pics of the repaired wood mover


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood here.
> 
> View attachment 466469



We got bubkas out of that. Maybe 2 inches. 

The roads were skittish in some places from the freezing slush.


----------



## Ambull01

Erik B said:


> @Ambull01 Dont forget, we need pics of the repaired wood mover


 
Will do. It's not going to be pretty though. I was nervous about having enough wood for this winter but because of the mild temps I've basically been able to survive with only a few fires so far. Looks like December will continue to be mild during the day so I have no more worries. Next year I'm totally set with all oak. Should have enough for the year after as well. Going to finish this scrounge site up in two weeks (have National Guard training this weekend) then I'll relax. Need some time off to get this Echo running.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Will do. It's not going to be pretty though. I was nervous about having enough wood for this winter but because of the mild temps I've basically been able to survive with only a few fires so far. Looks like December will continue to be mild during the day so I have no more worries. Next year I'm totally set with all oak. Should have enough for the year after as well. Going to finish this scrounge site up in two weeks (have National Guard training this weekend) then I'll relax. Need some time off to get this Echo running.



Yeah but in our area winter doesn't really start until Januaryish. Jan-March can be pretty brutal temp wise. I know last year sucked bad and I had 4 figure power bills hence the wood stove this year.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ouch, ouch, ouch.... That is a lot on heating costs. I don't know how much you are heating and what type of system you have but 4 figure heating bills is insane. We replaced our old heat pump because we were getting $200 heating/cooling bills more on the cooling side of things with the old 1979 heat pump.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

We installed a woodburning insert in February of 2015, after seeing some $500 electric bills. Our single story ranch has electric baseboard heat, and the local power company keeps cranking up the rates. It's great to be able to just throw a little more wood on the fire & not worry about the electric bill.


----------



## crazywolf

nomad_archer said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch.... That is a lot on heating costs. I don't know how much you are heating and what type of system you have but 4 figure heating bills is insane. We replaced our old heat pump because we were getting $200 heating/cooling bills more on the cooling side of things with the old 1979 heat pump.



Old house combined with electric emergency heat. I'm getting as much insulation put in as I can but needed something during the sub 40 degree weather when the heat pump isn't really doing anything.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Yeah but in our area winter doesn't really start until Januaryish. Jan-March can be pretty brutal temp wise. I know last year sucked bad and I had 4 figure power bills hence the wood stove this year.


 
True. Jan and Feb is when it really hits. I can only stuff the stove to gills though so I'll be able to do that and still have a lot of firewood for 2-3 months. Last year was freaking insane, at least for MD. Saw some temps close to negative 10 or so with wind chill. That may have been the coldest weather I've seen since I live in the NC mountains. My neighbor told me about his $1,600 electric bill after I complained about my $250 bill lol. Summer months my electric bill is extremely low so I'm hoping my winter bill will be comparable.



CrufflerJJ said:


> We installed a woodburning insert in February of 2015, after seeing some $500 electric bills. Our single story ranch has electric baseboard heat, and the local power company keeps cranking up the rates. It's great to be able to just throw a little more wood on the fire & not worry about the electric bill.


 
I have electric baseboard heat in my 1891 Victorian style house. Figured out last year the thermostats were broken on several of the heaters so they were going full blast 24/7. I disconnected all of them. Going to install some heating ducts running from my stove room to the rest of the house. Hoping it works.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull, I had three registers put in to the cold are return duct work in the basement where my stove is. With the heat pump I can run just the blower fan to move air, so when I have the wood stove cookin, I turn the blower motor on and it circulates the hot air upstairs. This warms the house up really quick versus waiting for gravity to do the work.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull, I had three registers put in to the cold are return duct work in the basement where my stove is. With the heat pump I can run just the blower fan to move air, so when I have the wood stove cookin, I turn the blower motor on and it circulates the hot air upstairs. This warms the house up really quick versus waiting for gravity to do the work.


 
Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I'll have to use ceiling flexible duct work through the door transoms. I'll put in duct fans in a few strategic locations to help move the hot air. Also going to use a ceiling fan in the stove room setup to pull air towards the ceiling. Second floor above the stove room will have a floor vent that's connected to more duct work to get the air circulating on the second floor. That's my plan at least lol.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> True. Jan and Feb is when it really hits. I can only stuff the stove to gills though so I'll be able to do that and still have a lot of firewood for 2-3 months. Last year was freaking insane, at least for MD. Saw some temps close to negative 10 or so with wind chill. That may have been the coldest weather I've seen since I live in the NC mountains. My neighbor told me about his $1,600 electric bill after I complained about my $250 bill lol. Summer months my electric bill is extremely low so I'm hoping my winter bill will be comparable.



My summer bill is nothing and I was lucky that was true as I used budget billing to pay back the winter crazy. Heat Pumps are very efficient until the temp drops below 40.



Ambull01 said:


> I have electric baseboard heat in my 1891 Victorian style house. Figured out last year the thermostats were broken on several of the heaters so they were going full blast 24/7. I disconnected all of them. Going to install some heating ducts running from my stove room to the rest of the house. Hoping it works.



Yikes that would suck! Your house is about 10 years older than mine. I have a 1902 farm house built on pillars. The foundation was filled in awhile ago. I had the crawlspace encapsulated but the walls let all kinds of air in.


----------



## Erik B

Ambull01 said:


> Will do. It's not going to be pretty though. I was nervous about having enough wood for this winter but because of the mild temps I've basically been able to survive with only a few fires so far. Looks like December will continue to be mild during the day so I have no more worries. Next year I'm totally set with all oak. Should have enough for the year after as well. Going to finish this scrounge site up in two weeks (have National Guard training this weekend) then I'll relax. Need some time off to get this Echo running.


Don't have to worry about it being pretty, just functional.


----------



## JustJeff

Careful using cold air return. If there is a draft problem or a fire, it will fill the house with smoke immediately. I actually had to move a cold air return to do installation to code.


----------



## nomad_archer

I don't leave the returns open when I am not home and running the blower. I have never had a draft issue thankfully. But good reminder. I had the returns put in when I had the HVAC done so I sure hope its to code.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> My summer bill is nothing and I was lucky that was true as I used budget billing to pay back the winter crazy. Heat Pumps are very efficient until the temp drops below 40.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes that would suck! Your house is about 10 years older than mine. I have a 1902 farm house built on pillars. The foundation was filled in awhile ago. I had the crawlspace encapsulated but the walls let all kinds of air in.


Did you read about all the studies done on basements and crawl spaces? Basically you're supposed to totally seal the perimeter walls, use insulating foam boards, then possible fiber glass posted along framing. Of course plastic barrier sheets on dirt floors. Remove and seal vents. Remove fiberglass from floor ceilings in crawl space and basement. That's another project I need to do


----------



## nomad_archer

I was just outside packing my truck to go up to my hunting cabin tomorrow morning and low and behold Santa saws the UPS man showed up with the new to me echo cs310. I could not resist, I grabbed the head lamp and headed to the shed. I added gas and oil and it fired right up. I can't wait to get some small, medium wood so I can muffler mod and retune. It feels like this saw has more power than it is giving me stock.


----------



## MustangMike

Good Luck & Enjoy your new saw!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Good Luck & Enjoy your new saw!


That's a sleek and sexy lookin saw.


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> I was just outside packing my truck to go up to my hunting cabin tomorrow morning and low and behold Santa saws the UPS man showed up with the new to me echo cs310. I could not resist, I grabbed the head lamp and headed to the shed. I added gas and oil and it fired right up. I can't wait to get some small, medium wood so I can muffler mod and retune. It feels like this saw has more power than it is giving me stock.


Great little saw. I'll bet it would make a great cedar limbing saw. Lot's of folks around here cut cedar for resale to the chippers, and it has to be trimmed flush. I'll bet that Echo would be a dandy.


----------



## JustJeff

Wood Nazi said:


> That's a sleek and sexy lookin saw.


Whoops, I replied to the wrong post. Lol.


----------



## svk

Wow. Logged in after 6 hours away and had 42 notifications plus several PM's. I think today has been the busiest day on AS since the pre link bucks days.


----------



## svk

Did up about a cord of aspen by headlamp tonight. Hired a neighbor kid to help me load it so I could split non stop. Wood was frozen which made the job go a little quicker.

The Husky S2800 is far and away the most efficient splitting tool I've used. Switched to the X27 mid way and went back to the Husky.

I love dealing with ants this time of year 




The S2800 and it's quarry. 



Ready to go.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The Husky S2800 is far and away the most efficient splitting tool I've used. Switched to the X27 mid way and went back to the Husky.


That's a pretty strong declaration. 

Could it be species dependent?

(Better than the Leveraxe?)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's a pretty strong declaration.
> 
> Could it be species dependent?
> 
> (Better than the Leveraxe?)
> 
> Philbert


I've split with them (x27 and S2800) in multiple species and the results have been the same. I wanted to give it several different tries before declaring a winner.

Leveraxe is still the tool for making small splits in short, straight grained round. However as a general splitting tool, the S2800 has no peer that I've seen so far.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fiskars-x27-vs-husqvarna-s2800.289852/


----------



## Deleted member 83629

to muddy to cut or scrounge on the wood lot after a week of rain. crammed the stove in the shop full of corn cobs and maple blocks. its 25 outside suppose to be 47 tomorrow.
i hope it stays like this the rest of year.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Did up about a cord of aspen by headlamp tonight. Hired a neighbor kid to help me load it so I could split non stop. Wood was frozen which made the job go a little quicker.
> 
> The Husky S2800 is far and away the most efficient splitting tool I've used. Switched to the X27 mid way and went back to the Husky.
> 
> I love dealing with ants this time of year
> 
> View attachment 466660
> 
> 
> The S2800 and it's quarry.
> View attachment 466661
> 
> 
> Ready to go.
> View attachment 466662



That's looks like some easy splitting wood. Pics remind me of poplar.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood here.
> 
> View attachment 466469



We got bubkas out of that. Maybe 2 inches.

The roads were skittish in some places from the freezing slush.



Ambull01 said:


> That's looks like some easy splitting wood. Pics remind me of poplar.



Yep. Aspen is a type of poplar.

Also some of the hardest wood I have tried to split when wet. You get sprayed with sap when the axe struck and would not give up the ghost.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> That's looks like some easy splitting wood. Pics remind me of poplar.


The straight grained stuff is pretty easy. The stuff with knots and twists can take some work.


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> We got bubkas out of that. Maybe 2 inches.
> 
> The roads were skittish in some places from the freezing slush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Aspen is a type of poplar.
> 
> Also some of the hardest wood I have tried to split when wet. You get sprayed with sap when the axe struck and would not give up the ghost.


 
Oh crap, thought aspen was an evergreen sort of like pine. Why the hell are you guys wasting your time with poplar?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Why the hell are you guys wasting your time with poplar?



Because it's there and needs to be cut. I've been working away at the overly mature aspen in my wood lot for a couple of years. Only 6 cords to go now. It's good firewood just burns fast.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Because it's there and needs to be cut. I've been working away at the overly mature aspen in my wood lot for a couple of years. Only 6 cords to go now. It's good firewood just burns fast.


 
I see, good luck. The poplar I had to burn last year sucked. Granted it was too wet. It seems to really suck up moisture and rots fast. Once dry it does produce a lot of heat but doesn't last long. Also, it does a poor job of producing coals. All I was left with was fluffy ash.


----------



## zogger

Tulip poplar is about 90% of what I am burning lately. I go heavy with it in the stacks at the fall and spring ends, the physical ends of the stacks I mean, heavy on better woods in the middle. I didn't use up my "spring" end of the stack last winter so that's what I am using now, haven't even touched my this season's wood yet.


----------



## DrewUth

Yes, no coals to speak of and lots of fluffy ash, but boy does it burn HOT! I had similar experience last year with about a 1/2 cord of Holly that I happened across. It split easy and burned like crazy, but it left a pile of ash nearly 30% the size of the original log/split!


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Did you read about all the studies done on basements and crawl spaces? Basically you're supposed to totally seal the perimeter walls, use insulating foam boards, then possible fiber glass posted along framing. Of course plastic barrier sheets on dirt floors. Remove and seal vents. Remove fiberglass from floor ceilings in crawl space and basement. That's another project I need to do



Yup that's what encapsulating is. They used foam boards on the walls taped to plastic on the floor and spray insulation at the top. They also removed all the pink stuff. I have a wireless hydrometer in there to tell me if there is a moisture problem. It helped quite a bit as my floors in some areas you couldn't stand on barefoot it was so cold. Also pipes under the house would freeze.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Yup that's what encapsulating is. The use foam boards on the walls taped to plastic on the floor and spray insulation at the top. They also removed all the pink stuff. I have a wireless hydrometer in there to tell me if there is a moisture problem. It helped quite a bit as my floors in some areas you couldn't stand on barefoot it was so cold. Also pipes under the house would freeze.


 
Oh sorry lol. Spray insulation at the top of what?


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Oh sorry lol. Spray insulation at the top of what?



The top of the block where the wood meets the foundation. So air can't travel up the walls. It would work too but they put the vinyl siding over the lapboard siding so it travels left to right. Basically I have all the normal old house issues with none of the character.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> The top of the block where the wood meets the foundation. So air can't travel up the walls. It would work too but they put the vinyl siding over the lapboard siding so it travels left to right. Basically I have all the normal old house issues with none of the character.


 
I see. That sounds exactly what I read you're supposed to do. Sucks it doesn't work very well. What has to be done to fix it?


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm happy to be back in the deer woods again. This time on the other side of the state in NW PA. Hope to scrounge up a deer between now and Tuesday when I head home.

Home sweet camp for the long weekend.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I'm happy to be back in the deer woods again. This time on the other side of the state in NW PA. Hope to scrounge up a deer between now and Tuesday when I head home.
> 
> Home sweet camp for the long weekend.



Nice place but damn, all those coolers, just how many different flavors of bottled water do you have to have?


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> I see. That sounds exactly what I read you're supposed to do. Sucks it doesn't work very well. What has to be done to fix it?



Sorry it works well but my house is so poorly insulated it's just been an uphill battle. It cured our floor and frozen pipes but our windows are poorly insulated around them and my attic is poorly insulated. So I'm working through it as I get the $$ it seems like each project is 4-5k though.


----------



## USMC615

hardpan said:


> Nice place but damn, all those coolers, just how many different flavors of bottled water do you have to have?


Yessir...liking that. If nothing gets hunted in the woods, be plenty of Anheuser-style hunting going on in those coolers...lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> Nice place but damn, all those coolers, just how many different flavors of bottled water do you have to have?


I bring 2 my dad brings 2. For me 1 for food one for beer and bringing meat home. Same for my dad.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> Yessir...liking that. If nothing gets hunted in the woods, be plenty of Anheuser-style hunting going on in those coolers...lol.


Last I checked there is some Miller high life, yuengling premium and straub Amber. Heck we can't hunt Sunday here so we need to do something.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Last I checked there is some Miller high life, yuengling premium and straub Amber. Heck we can't hunt Sunday here so we need to do something.


No Sunday hunting in PA?


----------



## nomad_archer

Nope we still have backwards blue laws. To change it the legislature needs to repeal the law then the game commission needs to change the regs. I think eventually it will happen. But either way I don't care to much.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Last I checked there is some Miller high life, yuengling premium and straub Amber. Heck we can't hunt Sunday here so we need to do something.



Yuengling you say (and my ears perk up). My new favorite but I have only had the Lager. It is in Ohio but not sold in Indiana yet. I have a standing order with my brother when he does business there. Good stuff and reasonably priced.


----------



## nomad_archer

The premium is a little lighter bodied than the lager but at 13.99 a case of cans it's unbeatable for the price point.


----------



## JustJeff

Rolling rock extra pale ale. Best beer on the planet. Just sayin. 
Unless you're planning on drinking about 30, then miller light.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Rolling rock extra pale ale. Best beer on the planet. Just sayin.
> Unless you're planning on drinking about 30, then miller light.


I get a splitting headache from drinking Miller lite. Otherwise it's tasty.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I get a splitting headache from drinking Miller lite. Otherwise it's tasty.


Is that from the old lady bashing you? Lol.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Is that from the old lady bashing you? Lol.


No lol Miller gives her a headache too.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I get a splitting headache from drinking Miller lite. Otherwise it's tasty.



That beer is the only one I can say the same thing about and I enjoy always trying a different beer.


----------



## svk

Which is too bad because it tastes good and it's higher in alcohol content than most light beers so you don't need to drink a 12 to get a buzz either.


----------



## svk

27th cord of the year.


----------



## Philbert

Scrounged a little today. Had some stuff I wanted to test in the yard, but no wood to cut. Thought it would have to wait.

Went to run some errands and saw a wood chipper parked about 2 blocks down. Turns out a neighbor was having a large ash removed. Pulled up in my little Toyota station wagon, asked nicely, and left looking like Dancan!

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Not really a scrounge, was out of wood and the old lady was cold. Brought it in from the machine shed. Went from this: Homemade crate is about 5' long, 4' wide and 4' tall












to this:










Brought about 34 rubbermaid tub loads. Should be close to a months heat....I hope.....it is about all silver maple


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Rolling rock extra pale ale. Best beer on the planet. Just sayin.
> Unless you're planning on drinking about 30, then miller light.


*ROLLING ROCK????????? WHY??????*when you have this up norf.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> *ROLLING ROCK????????? WHY??????*when you have this up norf.


Right why rolling rock? Also Miller lite is the worst tasting beer. Yuck. I grew up on Miller high life so its my default go to beer. Nothing is worse than Budweiser products. They do not agree with my stomach at all.


----------



## benp

tla100 said:


> Not really a scrounge, was out of wood and the old lady was cold. Brought it in from the machine shed. Went from this: Homemade crate is about 5' long, 4' wide and 4' tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought about 34 rubbermaid tub loads. Should be close to a months heat....I hope.....it is about all silver maple



Awesome setup and great kindling pile!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

That's funny. Bud gives me a splitting headache. Bud lite worse. Wonder what's in these beers that does that?


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> That's funny. Bud gives me a splitting headache. Bud lite worse. Wonder what's in these beers that does that?



The rice maybe? Regular Bud bloats my guts bad.


----------



## svk

Here's a pic my buddy just sent of the trees I cut last winter and this summer with @MustangMike. Last winter we had 3' of snow and this summer there was 4' of grass and vines. 

Most of this is sugar maple. Lots of btu's in there.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Here's a pic my buddy just sent of the trees I cut last winter and this summer with @MustangMike. Last winter we had 3' of snow and this summer there was 4' of grass and vines.
> 
> Most of this is sugar maple. Lots of btu's in there.
> 
> View attachment 467075


To the right of this photo is a 28" red elm. Definitely need a hydro to start working that up.


----------



## siouxindian

in tulsa okla we have 2 city wood lots that the people of tulsa bring tree and bush and you can go in there and get wood for free! and also mulch. so scrounging wood around tulsa is very easy!


----------



## siouxindian

i drink busch i like a very lite beer but in the muel state i drink bud lite its so good!


----------



## USMC615

Does 'scrounging time' to work on, do simple maintenance on something heat related count? Have two old school Everglow model P-E8, 19,6K BTU kerosene radiant heaters. One I use in the shop, if only out there for a short amount of time, in lieu of making a fire in the wood stove. My dad bought these around 1980 timeframe. The second one is still in its original box, unused, in the top of my shop. Heater works like a champ...been using it for years. Replaced the wick in it a few years ago and I'll let the wick do a 'dry burn' a few times throughout each winter, and it just keeps rolling right along. 

Scrounge on gentlemen. 









Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wudpirat

I used to heat with kero, then the price per gal skyrocketed, one fifty to over four dollars per gal.
Last I checked it was just under four, and if you buy the one gal tin from HD. your talking ten bux.

That's one reason I switched to wood.


----------



## svk

If you want a cheap beer that tastes good I recommend Mikwaukee's Best Light. You will have nasty gas the next day but it's quite tasty.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> If you want a cheap beer that tastes good I recommend Mikwaukee's Best Light. You will have nasty gas the next day but it's quite tasty.


Lol...


----------



## USMC615

wudpirat said:


> I used to heat with kero, then the price per gal skyrocketed, one fifty to over four dollars per gal.
> Last I checked it was just under four, and if you buy the one gal tin from HD. your talking ten bux.
> 
> That's one reason I switched to wood.


It's right at $4 a gal here now. Don't hurt the wallet too bad because it's only used if I'm in the shop for a short time. If any longer, I'll crank up the wood stove. Yes, crazy what the box stores want for a gal.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> Lol...



Wayy back when I was still doing bavarian breakfast juice, I hauled a load of carpet up to my lil bro where he was stationed at wright pat and came back with my vw hippie van loaded down with cheap cases of black mabels..that was my fav cheapo brew. HAHAHAHA, going up them dang mountains was a trip, retired old lady school bus drivers driving coal trucks were passing me with that load of carpet on board...


----------



## BGE541

Scrounge from today, was actually a tree at work that fell on an nature trail... the contracted company came out with a MS170 to clear it up lol well needless to say it took every inch of the 25" bar on the 440 to get here. Cleared about 1/3 of the wood today and brought it ton our church as we give it to those in need. The rounds were too large to carry so all the excessive noodles are from having to noodle them in half. ..


----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541




----------



## BGE541

Wow, these photos are so clear they could be in a National Geographic.... pologize pologize.....


----------



## dancan

No need for the pologies .
I tried to go scrounging today .






But all I ran was ,











Not a stick of wood to throw in the truck


----------



## benp

BGE541 said:


> Wow, these photos are so clear they could be in a National Geographic.... pologize pologize.....



I know bigfeet is in those pictures somewhere.....

Scrounge on gentlemen.....scrounge on........


----------



## farmer steve

BGE541 said:


> Wow, these photos are so clear they could be in a National Geographic.... pologize pologize.....


Next time don't try to saw and take pics at the same time.


----------



## tla100

svk said:


> If you want a cheap beer that tastes good I recommend Mikwaukee's Best Light. You will have nasty gas the next day but it's quite tasty.



Oh boy, the Beast!!! Not my favorite, drank it like water back in high school.....Now I have a more refined pallet, Old Milwaukee Light, Great tasting beer! Was $11.50 for a dirty thirty last week, usually can pick up for $14.00 tho. 

My brother has been homebrewing lately, since January he has brewed close to 300 gallons of beer. Anything from IPA's to blondes, kolsh. Did a Graff beer out of pure fresh apple juice. It is a little tart, but is getting better with a little age, it packs a punch. He made a Blue Moon clone beer that was spot on. A few great tasting American Ambers.


----------



## svk

tla100 said:


> Oh boy, the Beast!!! Not my favorite, drank it like water back in high school.....Now I have a more refined pallet, Old Milwaukee Light, Great tasting beer! Was $11.50 for a dirty thirty last week, usually can pick up for $14.00 tho.
> 
> My brother has been homebrewing lately, since January he has brewed close to 300 gallons of beer. Anything from IPA's to blondes, kolsh. Did a Graff beer out of pure fresh apple juice. It is a little tart, but is getting better with a little age, it packs a punch. He made a Blue Moon clone beer that was spot on. A few great tasting American Ambers.


300 gallons is a lot of beer!!!!


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> If you want a cheap beer that tastes good I recommend Mikwaukee's Best Light. You will have nasty gas the next day but it's quite tasty.



Several years ago I read about some group of people who rate beer put Milwaukee's Best real high with some expensive stuff. Cheap is good, free is better.


----------



## hardpan

tla100 said:


> Oh boy, the Beast!!! Not my favorite, drank it like water back in high school.....Now I have a more refined pallet, Old Milwaukee Light, Great tasting beer! Was $11.50 for a dirty thirty last week, usually can pick up for $14.00 tho.
> 
> My brother has been homebrewing lately, since January he has brewed close to 300 gallons of beer. Anything from IPA's to blondes, kolsh. Did a Graff beer out of pure fresh apple juice. It is a little tart, but is getting better with a little age, it packs a punch. He made a Blue Moon clone beer that was spot on. A few great tasting American Ambers.



I used to home brew the old way but now with the kits it is much easier and the mixes are great.


----------



## tla100

svk said:


> 300 gallons is a lot of beer!!!!



Yeah, but a couple of the in-laws wanted a few batches, I did a few batches with him. Usually does 10 gallon batches. He even trades beer for eggs.....lol....bottles most of it, but has done a few kegs, uses old Pepsi kegs, lot faster


----------



## svk

tla100 said:


> Yeah, but a couple of the in-laws wanted a few batches, I did a few batches with him. Usually does 10 gallon batches. He even trades beer for eggs.....lol....bottles most of it, but has done a few kegs, uses old Pepsi kegs, lot faster


I think that would be a hell of a lot of fun to do.....maybe if I'm still above the soil by the time my kids are fledged I'll have time to try.


----------



## tla100

hardpan said:


> I used to home brew the old way but now with the kits it is much easier and the mixes are great.



He grinds his owns grains, started growing Hops this year. Nothing with kits. He said as of the 1st of the year, he is going to do all his own recipes. He really got into it, and will talk your ear off about the yeast and what they do, different hops, and on and on....heh


----------



## svk

That and smoking meats will be my retirement hobbies.


----------



## abbott295

Apparently the conversation has moved on somewhat, but about the earlier conversation about aspen and poplar, tulip poplar is not a poplar. Poplars, aspen, cottonwood are in the genus Populus, whereas tulip is Liriodendren tulipifera. Accept no substitutes!


----------



## hardpan

tla100 said:


> Yeah, but a couple of the in-laws wanted a few batches, I did a few batches with him. Usually does 10 gallon batches. He even trades beer for eggs.....lol....bottles most of it, but has done a few kegs, uses old Pepsi kegs, lot faster



40 years ago when I was doing it old style I was bottling in 1 quart glass bottles which were not even easy to find then. 7-up was one of the last to use the non-screw quart glass bottles and the other ones I used now have collector value. If I make more it will definitely be with the new system.


----------



## tla100

hardpan said:


> 40 years ago when I was doing it old style I was bottling in 1 quart glass bottles which were not even easy to find then. 7-up was one of the last to use the non-screw quart glass bottles and the other ones I used now have collector value. If I make more it will definitely be with the new system.



Yeah quarts would be great, but they are not cheap. He found some nice 22 oz bottles that had a French Saisone in it....A lot less messing around the bigger bottles you get


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> No need for the pologies .
> I tried to go scrounging today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all I ran was ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a stick of wood to throw in the truck



You killed all those X-mas tree!!  Those would cost a fortune around here with the root ball attached. $100-$300 each.


----------



## stihly dan

Back at the scrounge site today. Cut a tall pine down for the home owner, wedges saved me on that one. Cut 2 oaks down to process tomorrow. 3 loads to little brothers also. All 3 looked like this one the 1st.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually did so much of a scrounge today that my arms, legs & back are all a little sore!

Started by bringing home a 1/2 cord of dead White Oak that still needs to be split (pic 1). Had to be carried up hill, put in a wheelbarrow, into the trailer, then unloaded at home. I cut that tree down early last year, and those rounds are still heavy as H***!

Then I dropped another White Oak for next year's firewood. Was about a 30" tree, my 28" bar would not reach through it. Had a lot of branches and was a ton of work to cut up. Really had to be careful not to pinch when doing the trunk, took a lot of extra time. All 5 saws got a good workout. Nice to have 2 w/20" and 2/w 24", when one finally dulls, you just pick up the next saw and keep going. Having the 28" bar on 044 #2 was also very useful on this one. Didn't start cutting it till 11:30, and this is what it looked like at the end of the day, not quite finished up, but mostly all cut. Those large rounds are even tough to roll. I'll take the stump lower next time there. I still have to drop a Cherry right next to it.

The owner also showed me the rest of his property today, and there is dead White Oak, Red Oak and Maple there for the taking if I want to do the work of taking out. Also found some real nice Buck sign! It is a bit of a remote access, and all the wood seems to be on the downhill!

Oh, I don't drink a lot of beer, but when I have one I prefer Sam Adams. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Speaking of sore....i was swinging my 390xp around on spurs for about 3 of 10 hours today.......my body hates me right now[emoji53]....a few Motrin and a few beers took the edge off[emoji3]


----------



## Deleted member 83629

no bud water for me it lacks in the taste department and bloats me i drink sam adams rebel ipa or boston lager. but i don't drink a lot maybe a 6 pack per year if that.
most of the time i drink cold unsweetened tea,water,milk,coffee maybe 2-3 pepsi colas per week.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

at the red oak scrounge cutting wood and thought i would cut some cookies for kindling.


----------



## jwade

tla100 said:


> Not really a scrounge, was out of wood and the old lady was cold. Brought it in from the machine shed. Went from this: Homemade crate is about 5' long, 4' wide and 4' tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought about 34 rubbermaid tub loads. Should be close to a months heat....I hope.....it is about all silver maple


wow now that is a shop.


----------



## zogger

How about a saw that threw chips this big! Those beavers are some tough dudes..


----------



## MustangMike

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of sore....i was swinging my 390xp around on spurs for about 3 of 10 hours today.......my body hates me right now[emoji53]....a few Motrin and a few beers took the edge off[emoji3]



So, what the heck did you have to cut that would make you climb with a saw that large???


----------



## hardpan

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of sore....i was swinging my 390xp around on spurs for about 3 of 10 hours today.......my body hates me right now[emoji53]....a few Motrin and a few beers took the edge off[emoji3]



I really can't imagine that, maybe 20,30, or 40 years ago, just maybe. Salute.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> How about a saw that threw chips this big! Those beavers are some tough dudes..


_DAMN_! (er, . . . I mean, 'dam')

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 83629

hardpan said:


> I really can't imagine that, maybe 20,30, or 40 years ago, just maybe. Salute.


30 yrs ago the old timers where swinging those 30lb American muscle saws Homelite and McCullough. grandpa said the other brands didn't start to show up here till 1992.


----------



## tylorklein

Got some red oak from a cl ad today. Only 20 minutes from home filled the truck and trailer. Had some blue spruce dropped at the house from the ad i keep posted as well so covered the btu spectrum this weekend. Have just under 20 cord stacked already so won't need this for a couple years at least.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

tylorklein said:


> Got some red oak from a cl ad today. Only 20 minutes from home filled the truck and trailer. Had some blue spruce dropped at the house from the ad i keep posted as well so covered the btu spectrum this weekend. Have just under 20 cord stacked already so won't need this for a couple years at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


nice score. i see your from minneSNOWta.


----------



## stihly dan

2 more loads out of the scrounge site today. I load left there, to go to little brothers. This should be the end  but my eyes keep gazing at other trees that (need?) To go.
@MustangMike I am glad I have company in the pain department. How does someone get sore toes? Really!


----------



## Philbert

tylorklein said:


> Got some red oak from a cl ad today.


On the ground, or did you have to drop it?

Philbert


----------



## tylorklein

On the ground. Tree guy had climbed it and pieced it down. Took every inch of 24" bar to block it up - nice tree but apparently had lost a major limb.


----------



## dancan

Geez , poor scrounging weekend for me .


----------



## nomad_archer

Another day in the deer woods today. Lots of our camp got skunked Saturday. I only saw one pretty far away at 4. We did alot of walking yesterday and found a few more spots to hunt and unfortunately a dead buck.


----------



## mainewoods

That's 'zogger wood", Dan. You ain't gettin' desperate are ya? lol


----------



## Bullvi22

Well, been awhile since I've been able to update, its been a busy couple of weeks. I was fortunate enough to shoot a little six point the day before thanksgiving. His other antler is there, he knocked it off on that log when he flopped. He's the first deer I've shot with my Marlin 336 in .35 Remington, and boy he sure didn't go far! The lady at the gunstore gave me another small buck too, her husband likes to hunt but does not eat venison. Some people are odd like that, but I'm glad for it, more for me and the pugs 






One of my coworkers lives about 10 miles down the road from me, he didn't shoot any deer but did bag a nice 40lb bobcat! Said he heard two, but only saw this one.





So no wood scrounging for me for the past month or so, though I'm burning through my cedar pretty quick. Two bucks' worth of venison is a good scrounge for sure though, time to go fire up the pressure canner!


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Geez , poor scrounging weekend for me .



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! then you go to buck it up later and it all fulla wires and lightbulbs and stuff...


----------



## Ambull01

I need to step it up with scrounging firewood. Just had a briefing about potential future military conflicts over the weekend. China has a freaking massive military! North Korea will overrun South Korea in a hurry without quick U.S. support. China is producing knockoff military weapons and vehicles based off of other countries designs. Our technological advantages are eroding. Also, the trial for the Baltimore police officers are underway. Need to stock up on firewood just in case I have to do some extended military duty lol.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> I need to step it up with scrounging firewood. Just had a briefing about potential future military conflicts over the weekend. China has a freaking massive military! North Korea will overrun South Korea in a hurry without quick U.S. support. China is producing knockoff military weapons and vehicles based off of other countries designs. Our technological advantages are eroding. Also, the trial for the Baltimore police officers are underway. Need to stock up on firewood just in case I have to do some extended military duty lol.



Yep, firewood, long term storage food, water filter, and homerland defense internal security tools with plenty of accessories, and make sure significant other knows how to rock and roll with all that stuff...just sayin...

I sincerely hope and pray we don't see huge war with other global big powers, nor any more internal attacks.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Yep, firewood, long term storage food, water filter, and homerland defense internal security tools with plenty of accessories, and make sure significant other knows how to rock and roll with all that stuff...just sayin...
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray we don't see huge war with other global big powers, nor any more internal attacks.



Amen on that Zog.....


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Yep, firewood, long term storage food, water filter, and homerland defense internal security tools with plenty of accessories, and make sure significant other knows how to rock and roll with all that stuff...just sayin...
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray we don't see huge war with other global big powers, nor any more internal attacks.


Yep. Wife is totally down with buying some guns. I know the ease of acquiring weapons is part of the issue but need to be ready for anything. 
Just read some articles about ISIS. Don't think they're going away anytime soon. What's weird is most civilians don't seem to care.


----------



## benp

Bullvi22 said:


> Well, been awhile since I've been able to update, its been a busy couple of weeks. I was fortunate enough to shoot a little six point the day before thanksgiving. His other antler is there, he knocked it off on that log when he flopped. He's the first deer I've shot with my Marlin 336 in .35 Remington, and boy he sure didn't go far! The lady at the gunstore gave me another small buck too, her husband likes to hunt but does not eat venison. Some people are odd like that, but I'm glad for it, more for me and the pugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers lives about 10 miles down the road from me, he didn't shoot any deer but did bag a nice 40lb bobcat! Said he heard two, but only saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no wood scrounging for me for the past month or so, though I'm burning through my cedar pretty quick. Two bucks' worth of venison is a good scrounge for sure though, time to go fire up the pressure canner!



Nice!!!!!!!!
.
I loooooove 35 calibers!!!!!

After this past season of using my 44 mag 1894 it brought a renewed enjoyment in lever actions. I might have to look into a 35 Rem.


----------



## svk

Always wanted a 35 rem. I have a 30 rem in model 14 pump.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> That's 'zogger wood", Dan. You ain't gettin' desperate are ya? lol



Yup , desperate I tells ya desperate LOL
Been over a couple of months since I drug a load home 
With the mild weather up here I've not touched my hardwood yet , only zogger wood , some 2x's and I've finally started getting some from my stacks of spruce 
Calling for 40's to 50's for the next 7 days up here in the Great White North


----------



## JustJeff

Got this scotch pine scrounge right off the bottom of my Christmas tree. I'd like to say that the craftsman whacked it right off but the chain is pretty beat up from cutting pallets so it took a minute.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Yep. Wife is totally down with buying some guns. I know the ease of acquiring weapons is part of the issue but need to be ready for anything.
> Just read some articles about ISIS. Don't think they're going away anytime soon. What's weird is most civilians don't seem to care.



Oh, people care all right..millions. I was in a second amendment shop today, they were doing a jam up business, non stop.

FWIW, working in a all major brands warranty repair shop before, I paid attention to what *didn't* come in for repairs. Because this makes sense. Top of the list hands down because of the zillions made and out there over generations now, rem 870 pumps. Thousands of guns went through there in the time I was there, not a single 870 came in for anything other than cosmetics, different barrels, stuff like that.


----------



## svk

Working on scrounging up some floor space in the garage. Got a few bikes hung in the rafters tonight which cleared up some more room. My fridges will be hooked up to their new power source this weekend then I'll be scrounging up some good bottled beer to fill it. 

Got a new chain put on my little saw. Converted from 1/4 to 3/8 low profile and the information online was wrong so I initially bought 52 DL chains when it actually needed 50 DL.


----------



## MustangMike

The 870 was the first gun I was able to buy (when I was 18) w/o bringing my Mom with me!!! (I needed her the year before when I got the Mdl 94 Buff Bill commemorative w/26" octagon barrel in 30-30. Still got both of them.

Hey, if you want to go big bore lever, my top choices are .348 Winchester (I have an original - deluxe), or .35 Winchester in a Mdl 95 (never found one, but I do have a Browning repro in 30-06).

The deer teased me this evening, staying just out of range, and in a direction I could not shoot. But at least I saw them, my time will come.


----------



## audible fart

Was perusing the walmart garden dept yesterday, which of course has been overtaken by christmas junk. Off in a corner was a pile of axes, mauls, &wedges. Two mid length fiskars& a fiskars X15 were in the pile. I noticed the X15 had some nicks on the blade so i asked about a discount. They flagged a nearby manager down, he looked at it and said "take 50% off" to the cashier. I think it was mislabeled to begin with at $44, but at $22 it feels like a win. 

Might be worth a shot at your local walmart to look at the garden section. This time of year they're focused on selling chinese trees and lights, and couldn't care less about where they throw the Fiskars or what condition they're in. Deals can be had!


----------



## Brewz

Its funny
Here in Australia the whole "Prepper" thing hasn't bit.
No mass hysteria stocking underground bunkers with canned food, water and millions of rounds of ammo. In fact I have trouble just buying basics like projectiles, primers and powder to reload for a bit of target shooting cause America is stockpiling.

If China or Indonesia wants us we are probably ripe for the picking with the majority of our coastline vastly un-populated, and who wouldn't want us with the East of the country being made of coal, the West made of Iron Ore, rich deposits of uranium in the north and oil and gas all around. 

I figure if the Chinese and Russians team up and decide to take over, no tin can under ground filled with canned beans and bottled water is going to save us.


----------



## Brewz

Oh..... and what I looked this thread up for......

I have got onto 3 x 3 meter long 1 meter round (12 foot by 3-4 foot thick for the imperially challenged) eucalyptus logs that have been sitting dead for a year or 2
Gunna go smash them with my 066 on the weekend, see if they are any good


----------



## zogger

audible fart said:


> Was perusing the walmart garden dept yesterday, which of course has been overtaken by christmas junk. Off in a corner was a pile of axes, mauls, &wedges. Two mid length fiskars& a fiskars X15 were in the pile. I noticed the X15 had some nicks on the blade so i asked about a discount. They flagged a nearby manager down, he looked at it and said "take 50% off" to the cashier. I think it was mislabeled to begin with at $44, but at $22 it feels like a win.
> 
> Might be worth a shot at your local walmart to look at the garden section. This time of year they're focused on selling chinese trees and lights, and couldn't care less about where they throw the Fiskars or what condition they're in. Deals can be had!



Same here, same box of assorted and I asked, they haven't gone down a penny yet.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> The 870 was the first gun I was able to buy (when I was 18) w/o bringing my Mom with me!!! (I needed her the year before when I got the Mdl 94 Buff Bill commemorative w/26" octagon barrel in 30-30. Still got both of them.
> 
> Hey, if you want to go big bore lever, my top choices are .348 Winchester (I have an original - deluxe), or .35 Winchester in a Mdl 95 (never found one, but I do have a Browning repro in 30-06).
> 
> The deer teased me this evening, staying just out of range, and in a direction I could not shoot. But at least I saw them, my time will come.



My 870 was the first gun I bought but my dad was with me. Lol

It's one of the first Express Models and I think it was '87 or '88. When the express was introduced it was mainly as an ugly Wingmaster, just cosmetic and wood differences.

A far cry from the Express models now.

And I forgot allllll about the 348 and 358 Winchester. Giggle. I'm off to Gunbroker.


----------



## audible fart

zogger said:


> Same here, same box of assorted and I asked, they haven't gone down a penny yet.



There wasn't a box involved in my situation. Literally a pile on the floor of either mislabeled or unlabeled axes, mauls, ect. I thought the price was wrong on the X15 initially because 44 seemed too high, and when they scanned it nothing came up on thier computer. It seemed to be because they redesignate the outdoor tool section to christmas section, and in doing so certain items either become "homeless" or disappear from their computer system. At least the cashiers seemed to think so.


----------



## audible fart

Brewz said:


> Its funny
> Here in Australia the whole "Prepper" thing hasn't bit.
> No mass hysteria stocking underground bunkers with canned food, water and millions of rounds of ammo.



The "government" here is the one buying up billions of rounds of ammo and has the majority of the bunkers. Most individual Americans just want a couple thousand rds to stand a chance of having any. As far as "mass hysteria" goes, Let's compare the behavior of people that are starving and helpless to armed people with food after a supply chain interruption and we'll see which group is a hysterical mass. 
As i'm typing this post, i'm about 15-20 minutes away from where the "Baltimore riots" very recently took place, and i'm not a big fan of this inverted logic social stigma. It completely fails the logic test on initial inspection, much less historical reality.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Yup , desperate I tells ya desperate LOL
> Been over a couple of months since I drug a load home
> With the mild weather up here I've not touched my hardwood yet , only zogger wood , some 2x's and I've finally started getting some from my stacks of spruce
> Calling for 40's to 50's for the next 7 days up here in the Great White North


 
For your 2xs or pallet scrounges, you ever try to nail pieces together before burning to create more mass? I figure the thin pallet pieces will burn fast but if you could nail them together you essentially make a big split.



zogger said:


> Oh, people care all right..millions. I was in a second amendment shop today, they were doing a jam up business, non stop.
> 
> FWIW, working in a all major brands warranty repair shop before, I paid attention to what *didn't* come in for repairs. Because this makes sense. Top of the list hands down because of the zillions made and out there over generations now, rem 870 pumps. Thousands of guns went through there in the time I was there, not a single 870 came in for anything other than cosmetics, different barrels, stuff like that.


 
I don't know, maybe that's the minority. John Oliver did a show where they went to NY and asked people on the street about Edward Snowden. No one knew exactly who he was or what he did. Bunch of them had him confused with Manning. Americans have always been kinda clueless with international affairs. Hell, most of us have no clue about our own political system.

I always wanted a Remington 1100. Also like the Beretta 390s. I don't think you can beat the sound of a pump action in regards to a sound deterrent though lol. More reliable too. For a handgun, I may go with a revolver. I know they have lower capacity but they are much more fail proof IMO. I see a lot of women in the Guard limp wristing the M9 which results in failure to feed. If I go through with my military plan she may have to live without me for a year or two.



Brewz said:


> Its funny
> Here in Australia the whole "Prepper" thing hasn't bit.
> No mass hysteria stocking underground bunkers with canned food, water and millions of rounds of ammo. In fact I have trouble just buying basics like projectiles, primers and powder to reload for a bit of target shooting cause America is stockpiling.
> 
> If China or Indonesia wants us we are probably ripe for the picking with the majority of our coastline vastly un-populated, and who wouldn't want us with the East of the country being made of coal, the West made of Iron Ore, rich deposits of uranium in the north and oil and gas all around.
> 
> I figure if the Chinese and Russians team up and decide to take over, no tin can under ground filled with canned beans and bottled water is going to save us.


 
I definitely have no desire to become a prepper. Always thought those guys were kind of crazy. The damn Chinese have about 2.6 million military members! The Russians just started to build a high tech tank that's supposed to rival ours. Only thing holding them back from mass producing is their finances.



audible fart said:


> The "government" here is the one buying up billions of rounds of ammo and has the majority of the bunkers. Most individual Americans just want a couple thousand rds to stand a chance of having any. As far as "mass hysteria" goes, Let's compare the behavior of people that are starving and helpless to armed people with food after a supply chain interruption and we'll see which group is a hysterical mass.
> As i'm typing this post, i'm about 15-20 minutes away from where the "Baltimore riots" very recently took place, and i'm not a big fan of this inverted logic social stigma. It completely fails the logic test on initial inspection, much less historical reality.


 
Well the government has been giving a lot of rounds and equipment to the local police forces. Not really sure why the police need machine guns.

I'm planning on being back in Baltimore soon. Hopefully this time they at least give us riot gear.


----------



## Bullvi22

benp said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!
> .
> I loooooove 35 calibers!!!!!
> 
> After this past season of using my 44 mag 1894 it brought a renewed enjoyment in lever actions. I might have to look into a 35 Rem.




I've owned half a dozen Winchester 94s and several 336s, all thurdy thurdys, this .35 is cool for sure. Not really a whiskers difference between the two ballistics wise, but some people swear the .35 kills em deader. Can't argue so far.


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> Oh, people care all right..millions. I was in a second amendment shop today, they were doing a jam up business, non stop.
> 
> FWIW, working in a all major brands warranty repair shop before, I paid attention to what *didn't* come in for repairs. Because this makes sense. Top of the list hands down because of the zillions made and out there over generations now, rem 870 pumps. Thousands of guns went through there in the time I was there, not a single 870 came in for anything other than cosmetics, different barrels, stuff like that.



Your repair shop knowledge is valuable. I have had a couple 870's and to me were flawless. I argued with a guy one day that said the Mossberg 500 was the best pump in that price range.
So, what did you see the most of and least of?


----------



## MustangMike

I remember witnessing the riots of the 60s first hand (in the Peekskill NY area). People died. An out of control mob is something you don't forget. My Dad's office was 2 doors down from the Police Station, and the protests were going on right in back of it.

I was not allowed to leave the office w/o a parent, unless I had my dog with me, then my parents knew I would be safe. He was a good dog!

As a former Boy Scout, I will "Be Prepared"!


----------



## USMC615

Bullvi22 said:


> I've owned half a dozen Winchester 94s and several 336s, all thurdy thurdys, this .35 is cool for sure. Not really a whiskers difference between the two ballistics wise, but some people swear the .35 kills em deader. Can't argue so far.


I've got two model 336 CS's in .35 Rem. I've killed more deer with one of them, than probably all other long guns combined, over the decades. Much better brush gun in the thick stuff, especially launching 200 gr rounds.


----------



## svk

I don't need to prep. I have deer in the woods, fish in the lake, and enough wood to last the winter. Plus I have a spring well at my hunting cabin for fresh water.


----------



## Bullvi22

USMC615 said:


> I've got two model 336 CS's in .35 Rem. I've killed more deer with one of them, than probably all other long guns combined, over the decades. Much better brush gun in the thick stuff, especially launching 200 gr rounds.



That's what people keep saying, I believe it. Around here 100yds is a long shot in the hollers and brush, I'd much rather have a good brush gun than a 300yd tack driver any day.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I don't need to prep. I have deer in the woods, fish in the lake, and enough wood to last the winter. Plus I have a spring well at my hunting cabin for fresh water.



I'm thinking maybe you *are* prepped.


----------



## USMC615

Bullvi22 said:


> That's what people keep saying, I believe it. Around here 100yds is a long shot in the hollers and brush, I'd much rather have a good brush gun than a 300yd tack driver any day.


Agree...unless overlooking a corner of a field, power line or gas line hunting, rare is the shot in the woods here over 80-100 yards or so...perfect .35 territory. I got plenty of action glass-bed, barrel free-floated, bolt actions for the tack driving, long yardage stuff.


----------



## audible fart

svk said:


> I don't need to prep. I have deer in the woods, fish in the lake, and enough wood to last the winter. Plus I have a spring well at my hunting cabin for fresh water.



Sounds like a scenic place to relocate some inner city baltimore people and syrian refugees!


----------



## MustangMike

I have never shot one, but I'll bet a 338 Federal would be a heck of a good cartridge for brush & some range (200 yds easy).

And I have always had good luck in the brush with the 30 cal heavy hitters (300 Win Mag).


----------



## USMC615

audible fart said:


> Sounds like a scenic place to relocate some inner city baltimore people and syrian refugees!


Lol!!


----------



## hardpan

audible fart said:


> There wasn't a box involved in my situation. Literally a pile on the floor of either mislabeled or unlabeled axes, mauls, ect. I thought the price was wrong on the X15 initially because 44 seemed too high, and when they scanned it nothing came up on thier computer. It seemed to be because they *redesignate the outdoor tool section to christmas section*, and in doing so certain items either become "homeless" or disappear from their computer system. At least the cashiers seemed to think so.



Tell them it is a candy cane and they should price it accordingly. LOL


----------



## Ryan Groat

I bought a new woods wagon. Pick it up tonight. I'm probably going to shorten it to haul 6 to 8 footers


----------



## Bullvi22

Anybody score any scrounging related Black Friday deals? I bought four bricks of federal .22 for $25 a piece, felt pretty good about it. 

I kept looking for a firewood/chainsaw related buy but never came across one


----------



## Ryan Groat

Bullvi22 said:


> Anybody score any scrounging related Black Friday deals? I bought four bricks of federal .22 for $25 a piece, felt pretty good about it.
> 
> I kept looking for a firewood/chainsaw related buy but never came across one


Husqvarna had 20% off


----------



## svk

audible fart said:


> Sounds like a scenic place to relocate some inner city baltimore people and syrian refugees!


Lol Not.


----------



## Ambull01

Baltimore, my least favorite city. That place is so depressing, glad I changed units.

My next scrounge. It's all pine but it should mix well with all the oak I'm getting.


----------



## svk

Should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Should keep you busy for a while.


 
Yep. Especially since I'm so out of shape and slow (according to @Marshy ) lol. I also fixed my wheelbarrow, finally. This should be a simple scrounge though. I can just reverse right up to the logs instead of lugging them out piece by piece.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I can just reverse right up to the logs instead of lugging them out piece by piece.


You are learning, young man.

I wont huff rounds out of the woods anymore unless they are quality hardwood.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> You are learning, young man.
> 
> I wont huff rounds out of the woods anymore unless they are quality hardwood.


 
I've really been contemplating on just saying screw and leaving the oak in the woods. Just can't actually do it since the red oak I'm burning now is doing so great. It's been really easy to get the stove top temp to hit 750 degrees or more and almost heats us out of the room.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I've really been contemplating on just saying screw and leaving the oak in the woods. Just can't actually do it since the red oak I'm burning now is doing so great. It's been really easy to get the stove top temp to hit 750 degrees or more and almost heats us out of the room.


I would carry oak a reasonable distance.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I would carry oak a reasonable distance.


 
lol. Is there a lot of oak near you? I can't wait to get to this pine scrounge! It's going to be so freaking easy compared to what I've been doing. I'll just cut to rounds and load them up. I can leave the wheel barrow and Fiskars behind.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm having a little triangular trailer built for the ATV to drag logs to where I can cut & split them. Too much work cutting it where it is and then moving it.

It will be just big enough to put the front of the log on, the back will drag (safer on the downhill). Should work well.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I would carry oak a reasonable distance.



I have a pair of these, expensive but I bought them for $30 each on sale. One of them arrived with dull points but I easily filed it to a sharp points. Still a lot of walking but carrying wood low, comfortable, and balanced makes them worth it for me. I have not actually measured but I'm pretty sure I carry 12" wood.

http://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-574...TF8&qid=1449595594&sr=8-15&keywords=log+tongs


----------



## Wayne68

Our new scrounging spot, lots of ash trees dying off so there should be wood here for years. We are building a house and shop on this farm in the spring, even has a trout pond on the way to the bush.


----------



## Oldman47

Ryan Groat said:


> Husqvarna had 20% off


Last time I bought a brick of .22 LR it was about $10. It has been a while for me but I still have a couple of bricks in my ammo box. 
For tack driving, I really like my .246 Savage bolt with the bull barrel. I can't afford a lot of ammo for it. That sh!t is expensive.


----------



## hardpan

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Is there a lot of oak near you? I can't wait to get to this pine scrounge! It's going to be so freaking easy compared to what I've been doing. I'll just cut to rounds and load them up. I can leave the wheel barrow and Fiskars behind.



I will burn just about anything but I do apply a little math. (quality of wood) + (work involved) + (how bad I need it) = (my interest). I would be all over that.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Is there a lot of oak near you?


Very little. I found a bunch of blowdown I will be working up next spring for burning in the 17-18' season. For me it's either aspen, maple, and birch as the plentiful species. Once I get the last 6 cords of aspen split up from my woodlot I will only be cutting it if yard or roadside trees need to go.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> {(quality of wood) / (work involved)} x (how bad I need it) = (my interest)


Fixed it for you.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Fixed it for you.



What? No fish involved? LOL


----------



## MustangMike

OM47, I presume you mean 243??? Those savage guns are accurate, but so are the new Ruger Americans. I have them in 30-06 & 223.


----------



## Marshy

Ambull01 said:


> Yep. Especially since I'm so out of shape and slow (according to @Marshy ) lol. I also fixed my wheelbarrow, finally. This should be a simple scrounge though. I can just reverse right up to the logs instead of lugging them out piece by piece.


I never called you out of shape, I just took notice that you've been working the same scrounge all summer.  I believe you found that spot right before winter last year IIRC because that's when I blew the head gasket in my truck.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> What? No fish involved? LOL


Then you went and changed the formula so I had to go back and fix it again!!!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> OM47, I presume you mean 243??? Those savage guns are accurate, but so are the new Ruger Americans. I have them in 30-06 & 223.



That's more like it. I once had a Savage 243, very accurate.
I am a Ruger fan. I was checking out the American 223, came across a forum where the model 77 guys were cutting it to pieces and the American guys stood their ground. I kind of got the idea it was the "shelf queen" thing like some folks might have more interest in showing than shooting. Its OK as we still have that privilege in this country, America (now I am talking geography). LOL


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Then you went and changed the formula so I had to go back and fix it again!!!



Just checking to see if you were on your toes. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I have 2 Mdl 77s, (300 Win Mag & 220 Swift) and two Americans (30-06 & 223). The M 77s are old school, with the tang safety, which the American also has (I like it).

For a shooter, the American is lighter, more accurate, and has a slicker bolt and an excellent trigger. If you want a rugged, accurate, light gun to hunt with, I highly recommend it.

I bought them before the stainless versions were out.

My M 77s have had trigger work and I have glass bedded them. They shoot well, but not better (OK the bull barrel 220 used to be extremely accurate, but not as much any more).


----------



## Ambull01

hardpan said:


> I will burn just about anything but I do apply a little math. (quality of wood) + (work involved) + (how bad I need it) = (my interest). I would be all over that.


 
Yes that's a good decision making process lol. I can't to hear my in-laws jabbering in my ear about how you're not supposed to burn pine. Blah, blah, blah.



svk said:


> Very little. I found a bunch of blowdown I will be working up next spring for burning in the 17-18' season. For me it's either aspen, maple, and birch as the plentiful species. Once I get the last 6 cords of aspen split up from my woodlot I will only be cutting it if yard or roadside trees need to go.


 
Seems crazy that the people who need hardwoods (i.e. you and the rest of the true northeners) have little access to it yet dudes in MD and further south have it growing all over the place.



Marshy said:


> I never called you out of shape, I just took notice that you've been working the same scrounge all summer.  I believe you found that spot right before winter last year IIRC because that's when I blew the head gasket in my truck.


 
I know, just joking with yah. Yep, I remember your post about your truck lol. In my defense:
1) I was only able to scrounge for about 2-3 hours one day a week.
2) I'm still in my first year of cutting firewood for heat. Only used a chainsaw a handful of times before last year. One of those times was when I took down a tree in my yard. Had no idea what I was doing so I went totally through the tree on my backcut and the freaking tree slid off and fell on my steel toe boot. Whoops lol
3) Had repeated, sporadic issues with my van. Finally have it all sorted out.
4) I have a bunch of kids, used to work a part-time job on the weekends which was my only time to scrounge, and I have National Guard training which further reduces my scrounging availability even more.

Not that I'm making excuses or anything lmao. Oh yeah, one more thing. I also freaking screwed up. Thankfully I learned from @svk , it's a good idea to actually load the damn cut pieces into your truck/van as you go instead of cutting everything up until you have a massive pile.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have 2 Mdl 77s, (300 Win Mag & 220 Swift) and two Americans (30-06 & 223). The M 77s are old school, with the tang safety, which the American also has (I like it).
> 
> For a shooter, the American is lighter, more accurate, and has a slicker bolt and an excellent trigger. If you want a rugged, accurate, light gun to hunt with, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I bought them before the stainless versions were out.
> 
> My M 77s have had trigger work and I have glass bedded them. They shoot well, but not better (OK the bull barrel 220 used to be extremely accurate, but not as much any more).


I had a Ruger #3 and the tang safety kept flipping to fire when I carried it with a sling. Must have rubbed on my jacket. You ever have that problem with the 77's? I have owned a .338 win mag (tang safety) that my dad shot a kodiak bear with as well as 7mm rem mag, .270, and .30-06 with the bolt safety. Great guns.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I have 2 Mdl 77s, (300 Win Mag & 220 Swift) and two Americans (30-06 & 223). The M 77s are old school, with the tang safety, which the American also has (I like it).
> 
> For a shooter, the American is lighter, more accurate, and has a slicker bolt and an excellent trigger. If you want a rugged, accurate, light gun to hunt with, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I bought them before the stainless versions were out.
> 
> My M 77s have had trigger work and I have glass bedded them. They shoot well, but not better (OK the bull barrel 220 used to be extremely accurate, but not as much any more).



Thanks. Now I know what I have my sights set on. (yes the pun was intended)
220 swift. Once called the ultimate varmint rifle. Yes indeed.


----------



## Ambull01

Totally off topic question. Any of you guys do orienteering events? I'm going to do one this weekend with my whole family. Figure it will be good for them to get outside in the woods and learn a valuable skill. I've only used a compass, pace count, and point and shoot compass readings to navigate so terrain association will be new to me.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Totally off topic question. Any of you guys do orienteering events? I'm going to do one this weekend with my whole family. Figure it will be good for them to get outside in the woods and learn a valuable skill. I've only used a compass, pace count, and point and shoot compass readings to navigate so terrain association will be new to me.


Not really. I just got lost enough in my woods to figure out where everything is and you get to know which way to go. If I am going into new woods I always try to look at a map to see what landmarks may exist such as fields, roads, lakes, rivers etc to help get my bearings if I ever got turned around.

In all seriousness you should never go into the woods without a compass and matches. If you ever find yourself lost you should drag a long pole behind you (so you don't walk in circles) and pick out large trees in a straight line in your intended direction.

A family friend was out hunting many years ago and he had a fellow (who had already been lost for several days) literally run past him in the woods. The guy was so goofy from being lost for several days that he didn't stop when our friend yelled at him. He ran the guy down and tackled him and that shocked him into reality so he could bring him out to civilization and call the sheriff. I don't think the guy would have lasted much longer when he was already running around the woods like that.


----------



## MustangMike

The Ruger Americans also have tang safety, I have never had a problem with any of them.

Before I was hand loading, was shooting Norma 48 gr loads in the 220 (4,110 FPS). Very hot and very accurate, but not good for chucks. The bullets were too hard, and would go right through w/o opening up. When I started to load it with HP bullets, what a difference!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Not really. I just got lost enough in my woods to figure out where everything is and you get to know which way to go. If I am going into new woods I always try to look at a map to see what landmarks may exist such as fields, roads, lakes, rivers etc to help get my bearings if I ever got turned around.
> 
> In all seriousness you should never go into the woods without a compass and matches. If you ever find yourself lost you should drag a long pole behind you (so you don't walk in circles) and pick out large trees in a straight line in your intended direction.
> 
> A family friend was out hunting many years ago and he had a fellow (who had already been lost for several days) literally run past him in the woods. The guy was so goofy from being lost for several days that he didn't stop when our friend yelled at him. He ran the guy down and tackled him and that shocked him into reality so he could bring him out to civilization and call the sheriff. I don't think the guy would have lasted much longer when he was already running around the woods like that.


 
I've always been pretty good navigating through woods. You can get turn around pretty quick though.

I want to educate myself on terrain association to eventually run orienteering races. Wife wants to do it as a family team building event. I would love it if my oldest daughter and 7 year old son could do it together. Those two can't be in the same room without arguing or someone crying.

Oh man, you should see all the big tough military men when we do night land nav. Lots of people have never been out in the woods at night. Guys totally lose it and become little whiners lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, you should see all the big tough military men when we do night land nav. Lots of people have never been out in the woods at night. Guys totally lose it and become little whiners lol.


That's the thing. I can imagine hunters/people who grew up in the woods are so far up the learning curve when it comes to military training. You just can't teach that stuff in a classroom nor do you pick it up overnight.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> That's the thing. I can imagine hunters/people who grew up in the woods are so far up the learning curve when it comes to military training. You just can't teach that stuff in a classroom nor do you pick it up overnight.


 
"A country boy can survive!" Or however that song goes. The classroom part taught me a lot about map reading, magnetic north, etc. Nothing beats walking in the woods with your heavy ass pack, a map, and a compass though. Guys from the city that have never been in the woods at night usually struggle with night land nav.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> "A country boy can survive!" Or however that song goes. The classroom part taught me a lot about map reading, magnetic north, etc. Nothing beats walking in the woods with your heavy ass pack, a map, and a compass though. Guys from the city that have never been in the woods at night usually struggle with night land nav.


I like reading the stories about how the country boys would sneak up on troops from the other side just like Tristan from Legends of the Fall. The one guy would steal their stuff rather than kill them.


----------



## dancan

Reid ,nailing boards together , let us know if it extends burn time lol
I've cut a few van loads and have had a few blocks ride in the front seat


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Totally off topic question. Any of you guys do orienteering events? I'm going to do one this weekend with my whole family. Figure it will be good for them to get outside in the woods and learn a valuable skill. I've only used a compass, pace count, and point and shoot compass readings to navigate so terrain association will be new to me.



I used to a lot back in the day. I was one of the main complainers to get the controls switched to fluorescent orange. Fun running against them get down college boy track stars..they were too tall to hunch over and wiggle through the thickets. heheheh


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I would carry oak a reasonable distance.


i never carry oak more than 3 feet. if i cant get the tractor that close i'll leave it in the woods. oak is over rated.


----------



## MustangMike

If I had a toy like that, no tree would be too big!!!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> oak is over rated


Ha! It's not when that's the best tree in the woods and darn few of them!


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> i never carry oak more than 3 feet. if i cant get the tractor that close i'll leave it in the woods.



You need to add a winch. Ask Dancan about skidding cones. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Sure is hard to beat a 3pt skidding winch on a tractor and get you an extra 150' of reach 
Clint's snatch and grab with a tow rope comes in second place but it has more excitement when what you're snatching fetches up on something lol
Electric winches are like watching paint dry but they have their place .


----------



## dancan

Skidding cone comes in handy , the plastic barrel one I made worked fine till some ham fisted winch operator figures that he can pull over them small trees with the snatch ....
Pioneerguy600's cone made from an oil barrel is the toughest .


----------



## mainewoods

Anything that gets the log butt up off the ground definitely beats a dead snatch. I tried a skidding cone once and it worked excellent. Almost worth the $150 sticker price. Almost.


----------



## JustJeff

On a recent trip to a cheese store for an upcoming wine and cheese party, I noticed they had these beautiful cheese boards at exorbitant prices. Methinks I can do can do that myself. So out comes the 365, and a flashlight, and I noodle a slab out of a round. Work at it with a blending disc on a grinder (that's how welders work wood) and smooth it with a palm sander. Rub in some linseed oil and voila, a genuine scrounged cutting board.


----------



## SteveSS

Wood Nazi said:


> On a recent trip to a cheese store for an upcoming wine and cheese party, I noticed they had these beautiful cheese boards at exorbitant prices. Methinks I can do can do that myself. So out comes the 365, and a flashlight, and I noodle a slab out of a round. Work at it with a blending disc on a grinder (that's how welders work wood) and smooth it with a palm sander. Rub in some linseed oil and voila, a genuine scrounged cutting board. View attachment 468114


Really cool! My wife has been after me for a wooden cutting board. I may try and copy this.


----------



## dancan

Zogger wood and spruce .


----------



## Brewz

I am planning to do the same thing with part of the big logs I am cutting on the weekend.
I love timber cutting boards


----------



## Philbert

This was the wood I scrounged from the tree service to try something out. Now I guess I have to split and burn it since it's already cut . . .




Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Zogger wood and spruce .


Calibrating your moisture meter?


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> On a recent trip to a cheese store for an upcoming wine and cheese party, I noticed they had these beautiful cheese boards at exorbitant prices. Methinks I can do can do that myself. So out comes the 365, and a flashlight, and I noodle a slab out of a round. Work at it with a blending disc on a grinder (that's how welders work wood) and smooth it with a palm sander. Rub in some linseed oil and voila, a genuine scrounged cutting board. View attachment 468114



That's really cool!!!! Good job and great idea!!!!



SteveSS said:


> Really cool! My wife has been after me for a wooden cutting board. I may try and copy this.



No kidding!!

I wonder what woods would work best for this?


ETA - I forgot about some big slabs of white oak and black ash that the neighbor had milled out of some big trees he brought home a few years ago and wouldn't let me touch.

Those would be perfect for this!!

I better take all variables into consideration though before I go out there with the chainsaw skipping and giggling about my new cutting board. lol I'm kinda thinking it would go over like a loud fart in church with the neighbor if he came into the shop if he saw me buffing and oiling up a foot chunk of one of the slabs.


----------



## nomad_archer

I know I missed all the gun talk but I think my next rifle is going to be a south paw browning x-bolt in 7mm-08. I am looking at the laminate stock and stainless barrel and action. It looks like a sweet gun online. But first things first, I need to find one in person.


----------



## nomad_archer

I am back from my hunting cabin. The 2.5 days worth of hunts we did have were really, really disappointing. The first afternoon I saw 2-3 deer way out 200+ yards in the thicket at 5pm. The second day I sat in my stand from dark to dark and saw 1 deer a 4pm in the same 200+ yards out spot as I saw the deer the day before. The next day I was skunked. Out of the 8 guys we had hunting for those 2.5 days 2 got does and those deer were the only deer they saw that day. Most everyone got skunked. We did some pushes and some guys walked several miles trying to see a tail. It is the worst I have seen the hunting up there in rifle season in a long long time. Deer numbers must be down, the cold mornings and warm afternoons didn't help up and I guess back to back hard winters really took a toll. Hopefully the deer population recovers because there was not many hunters at all. If the game commission is wondering why people are quitting hunting it may be because they are not seeing any deer. There used to be 1.4 million hunters in PA and now we are down to around 700k. That numbers is going to continue to fall. My dad saw 4 does opening day and didn't see a deer since then. He hunted 6 days and only saw 4 deer. Its hard to keep going with results like that.


----------



## USMC615

benp said:


> That's really cool!!!! Good job and great idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> I wonder what woods would work best for this?
> 
> 
> ETA - I forgot about some big slabs of white oak and black ash that the neighbor had milled out of some big trees he brought home a few years ago and wouldn't let me touch.
> 
> Those would be perfect for this!!
> 
> I better take all variables into consideration though before I go out there with the chainsaw skipping and giggling about my new cutting board. lol I'm kinda thinking it would go over like a loud fart in church with the neighbor if he came into the shop if he saw me buffing and oiling up a foot chunk of one of the slabs.


Not sure what species here would work best for homemade cutting boards...all my wooden ones are either teak or bamboo. Just keep it lightly wiped down with a good food grade mineral oil half a dozen times or so a year and should be good. I'd read into any possible toxins or allergens before deciding the material choices we have here.


----------



## Oldman47

MustangMike said:


> OM47, I presume you mean 243??? Those savage guns are accurate, but so are the new Ruger Americans. I have them in 30-06 & 223.


Yes .243. It has been a long time since I worked with it.


----------



## cantoo

Nomad, our numbers were down here too. Warm weather and no snow seem to be the poplar opinion. My son and I buy tags every year and every year we say we are going to spend more time actually hunting but life steps up and we end up spending only a couple of hours. I usually just take the gun and go for a walk and spend it scouting firewood or sitting in the bush on the phone dealing with work issues. Other problem here is the cost to go hunting, licence, tags, time off work, etc. We don't drink and don't party hunt much so we don't have that cost but it all adds up. A couple of my buddies end up back at my place after dark for a bullsheet session but that's about it. When the kids were little I built a portable stand using a big garden trailer. Had a roof and sides and camo cloth all around it. I would hook it to the 4 wheeler, put all the gear on the kids and head out and park in the bush and just spend time with them. we actually had a buck walk right up to us in the fog and my son seen it about 15' away in the haze. I raised the gun to shoot and nothing happened. Remembered that I never put any shells in the gun, safety 1st. My grandson is 1 1/2 years old, getting to be time I build another trailer for my son and him to use.


----------



## crazywolf

We had 16 guys out over Thanksgiving and didn't see anything. It has to be the worst year yet. Tons of deer sign though. They just don't seem to be moving during shooting hours.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Man I feel bad for you guys. I nailed two deer and if I wanted more I knew exactly where to go. 

My Uncle is up blackpowder hunting his land right now, damn retired guys get to have all the fun!


----------



## zogger

MechanicMatt said:


> Man I feel bad for you guys. I nailed two deer and if I wanted more I knew exactly where to go.
> 
> My Uncle is up blackpowder hunting his land right now, damn retired guys get to have all the fun!



I score every day! First I don the traditional stalking attire, usually floppy cammy hat, some old BDU looking things and farmer boots..then I carefully sneek through the terrain..and reach over..and open the freezer and slam my hand in there and snatch up my quarry!


----------



## Bullvi22

I also feel bad, I had a midnight snack of canned venison straight from the ball jar last night, and it was wonderful. I hate to hear about guys spending way more time in the woods than I did and coming up empty!


----------



## mainewoods

Maybe you fellers need a bigger gun.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Reid ,nailing boards together , let us know if it extends burn time lol
> I've cut a few van loads and have had a few blocks ride in the front seat


No man, I wanted you to try it! Sounds like it would work lol



zogger said:


> I used to a lot back in the day. I was one of the main complainers to get the controls switched to fluorescent orange. Fun running against them get down college boy track stars..they were too tall to hunch over and wiggle through the thickets. heheheh



Nice. Sounds like you've lived an interesting life. Worked just about everywhere. Kind of sucks they don't use the compass much. Just mainly terrain association. No plotting points at all. They don't even have horizontal lines on their maps! I was really hoping I could work on plotting, resections, etc.



farmer steve said:


> i never carry oak more than 3 feet. if i cant get the tractor that close i'll leave it in the woods. oak is over rated.
> View attachment 468070



You're so spoiled. What do you prefer over oak? I can't wait to burn this osage orange next year


----------



## stihly dan

For those that ponder the question of how long will birch last in the stacks. Here is some 5 year stacked birch, white and black.


----------



## wudpirat

Birch will keep if you split the bark. Lying on the ground with the bark on will kill it in a year.

HEY Clint: Page 600, you get an attaboy.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You're so spoiled. What do you prefer over oak? I can't wait to burn this osage orange next year



i prefer hickory and locust. haven't tried the osage orange.


----------



## dancan

Yup , page 600 , great thread Clint !!!








Even though Reid hasn't figured out how to load a van LOL


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Yup , page 600 , great thread Clint !!!
> yes Clint,GREAT THREAD!!!!  guns,beer, oil discussions,motors, deer hunting, political BS,food,ticks poison ivy, all disguised as a scrounging fire wood thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Reid hasn't figured out how to load a van LOL


will he ever?


----------



## mainewoods

Well I guess you can't talk about scrounging ALL the time. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy, you know. lol


----------



## svk

You missed whisky and maple syrup in that list.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> You missed whisky and maple syrup in that list.


Wait, what are we talkin' about again??


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> You missed whisky and maple syrup in that list.


3 or is it 4? beers will do that. now i need a shot of evan williams honey whiskey. honey is as close to maple syrup as i can get tonite,


----------



## SteveSS

You should oughta stop by the package store on your way home from work tomorrow, Farmer Steve.


----------



## svk

Try this instead


----------



## SteveSS

Hey now! That looks right tasty. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that one when I get back home next week.


----------



## dancan

Well , maybe if Reid was to find some of this stuff we Northerners use to grow hair on our chests he'd learn how to pack wood in a van ,,,,,,,,,, (Pfffft , Southerners LOL) .






Heineken with supper , 650ml of Garrison Spruce beer at 7.5% for working outside and then 500ml of a nice Russian Imperial stout at 8% to finish off the evening 


Scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## zogger

And here I thought I was getting fancy with coffee flavored with eggnog.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, it is still REGULAR season till Monday, then ML till next Tue.

I spent two days up at the Cabin with my friend Harold and his son. We saw a lot of sign but no deer! Very frustrating. Rain last night & fog this morning, you still could not see at 7 am.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Hey now! That looks right tasty. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that one when I get back home next week.


It's the best maple anything out there.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

got a load with the new husqvarna 365 at the red oak scrounge pile been to busy at work to have time to finish it.


----------



## nomad_archer

I really like wild turkey American honey myself


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I had the pleasure of meeting farmer Steve today. We had a great time hunting and looking at all of the scrounges that he has teed up for this winter.

We had serious fog this morning and I drove past his place twice. We did get out on the local game lands and scrounged up a nice doe in short order. Thank you farmer Steve this made my season. After a 60-70 yard free hand shot with the 300 win mag she went about 60ish maybe a little more yards before we found her. Perfect double lung shot. The bullet went through one side and out the other leaving blood 10 foot beyond where she was standing. That was a first for me. Again I can't say enough how good of a time I had with farmer Steve. He has a beautiful place and one heck of a neighborhood.

Here she is as she lay






My daughter wanted to see the deer. She hung out and watched me quarter the deer and asking questions the whole time. At least she know where some of her food comes from now.





I got the deer quartered and in the fridge. I will finish processing tomorrow on my day off work. I really wanted to go hunting tomorrow morning but the sideways look from the boss lady told me that would be a poor decision. I will just get my hunting gear in order for late season archery. I may even go hunting with my wife's uncle in NJ after Christmas since he keeps asking me to go out there.


----------



## svk

Nice work. Good to see fellow AS'ers working together.


----------



## JustJeff

jakewells said:


> got a load with the new husqvarna 365 at the red oak scrounge pile been to busy at work to have time to finish it.
> 
> View attachment 468827
> 
> View attachment 468829
> 
> View attachment 468834


That 365 is a great saw.


----------



## Coro cutter

I've been busy scrounging just finished doing this Morgan bay fig tree for this homeowner


----------



## Coro cutter

Also been doing abit of pine


----------



## Coro cutter

Here's some of the pine at a big scrounge I have


----------



## Coro cutter

My friends husky he was helping me for the day. I'm a stihl man through and through but must admit his saw ran rather well.


----------



## Coro cutter

Dropping pine at my big scrounge


----------



## farmer steve

had a great time with nomad_archer yesterday chasing deer. thick fog changed the game plan but we still saw a few deer.here's the happy hunter.


----------



## Brewz

Geez that pine looks so different to the wood we cut here in Oz.
Does it burn hot?
I have been in the garage this afternoon prepping my saws to hit these big Eucalyptus logs.
I need a bigger trailer!

I will get some better pics on the day.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats on the deer Nomad, I'm still trying, and great to see you guys helping each other.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Yup , page 600 , great thread Clint !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Reid hasn't figured out how to load a van LOL



Why you!!!



dancan said:


> Well , maybe if Reid was to find some of this stuff we Northerners use to grow hair on our chests he'd learn how to pack wood in a van ,,,,,,,,,, (Pfffft , Southerners LOL) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heineken with supper , 650ml of Garrison Spruce beer at 7.5% for working outside and then 500ml of a nice Russian Imperial stout at 8% to finish off the evening
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !!!



That's it, I'm finishing the scrounge site this weekend. No alcohol for me though, been over a year since I drank. I see too many people having issues with alcohol. It can be a good thing in moderation though. I just don't like the marketing.

Since you're kinda foreign, you ever hear of snus? I love it. Using that now to grow a hairy wildman chest


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> I really like wild turkey American honey myself


DING DING DING, WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!
WT Honey was the first and the best. I know Jim Beam has some cherry (not too bad either for JB) and it came out before the honey craze but WT was the first one to go to honey and it is hands down the best. The Jack Daniels Honey doesnt hold a candle (and gives me this shazits if you really want to know why I dont like it) to WT Honey. I will be on the look out for some of that Knob Honey. I like to drink the WT Honey straight and as cold as possible. Yum


----------



## Marshy

Coro cutter said:


> My friends husky he was helping me for the day. I'm a stihl man through and through but must admit his saw ran rather well.



Do you know what it is, 562xp maybe?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yes that would be a 562


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> DING DING DING, WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!
> WT Honey was the first and the best. I know Jim Beam has some cherry (not too bad either for JB) and it came out before the honey craze but WT was the first one to go to honey and it is hands down the best. The Jack Daniels Honey doesnt hold a candle (and gives me this shazits if you really want to know why I dont like it) to WT Honey. I will be on the look out for some of that Knob Honey. I like to drink the WT Honey straight and as cold as possible. Yum



If you want to mix it up with the WT Honey add a splash of ginger ale. Otherwise like you I like it straight and cold or on the rocks.


----------



## svk

Jim Beam Maple or Fire (cinnamon) are also good.


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> If you want to mix it up with the WT Honey add a splash of ginger ale. Otherwise like you I like it straight and cold or on the rocks.


Will give it a try.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Jim Beam Maple or Fire (cinnamon) are also good.


I havent really tried the cinnnmomomnnomnomon stuff. Never been a huge fan.


----------



## svk

Every so often, usually around a fire I will enjoy a cinnamon shot. 

You can make a pretty cool flame show with Hot 100 blown across a fire lol.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Laird's Applejack is very good. One of the oldest american distilleries. It was one of George Washington's favorite so you should try it just for the sake of history!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Laird's Applejack is very good. One of the oldest american distilleries. It was one of George Washington's favorite so you should try it just for the sake of history! View attachment 469033


I have some. It didn't satisfy when we were taking shots this fall, but may be better on the rocks.... I'll try that soon.


----------



## hardpan

On, or off topic, frankly I don't know anymore LOL but anyway I came across this and wondered if anyone has tried something similar? It looks like a guy could carry a couple wheelbarrow loads pretty easily across level ground. Relatively easy to build also.


----------



## Philbert

That looks like a really well designed, manual cart for the task.

As far as '_Replacing a Tractor and Bucket Loader_', however, I might look at a '_Muck Bucket_' or '_Concrete Buggy_' type motorized cart (Google either one FMI).

http://www.mucktruckamerica.com/

Philbert


----------



## wudpirat

I got me one of them, a DR Power Wagon, holds three whelbarow loads of wood.
Not that good empty going up hill, lots of wheel spin even with chains.
But you load it, it will go almost anywhere. Backing it up can be quite and adventure.
I use it mostly hauling firewood from the distant stacks to the cellar door. Sure beats manhandling a wheelbarrow. even one with both handels.
Wish this weather would settle down, do I keep the fire going or let it burn out and restart it later?
Still stacking wood in my new wood shed. 8x12x6= 4.5 cord, and right next to the cellar door.
If this warm weather keeps, I'll have enough for the winter, maybe even a surplus. The deck and the kitchen table will be safe for another year.
I don't understand the logic of deer hunting with magnum rifle. My first deer was bagged with a 270/150gr RN.
Just too much bloodshot meat for me, I like to eat right up to the hole.
So I switch to a lower power cartridge. 30-30, 44-40 hot load, 44Mag, Much better and min bloodshot meat.
And never lost an animal.
Durring ML season it was a 50cal RB, 100gr FFF, through and throughs and the blood trail starts when the chest fills, about 30yds. If it was a good shot, you'll find him within 100yrd.
Now I have plenty of rifles, 22 Hornet up to 375H&H, but for deer here in the NE, 30-30 is my choice.
I have shot Big Bore target for years and I can still call my shots, so thats why I can be confident with a 30-30.
I'm no slouch with a handgun, got a couple with one.
Shotgun with slugs, forget it, too much waste of meat for me. I like steaks and roasts, not hamburger and sausage.
I guess I got carried away again.


----------



## Philbert

wudpirat said:


> I got me one of them, a DR Power Wagon, holds three whelbarow loads of wood.


Pics?

Philbert


----------



## svk

I was just going to mention one of those! Look really slick.


----------



## wudpirat

Philbert:
I would just love to post pics, But,
I have to figure out how to use that Cannon camera first, then how to post a pic.
I've had the camera for maybe five years, 8 mp with 24x zoom.
Buttons too small and the writing needs a magnifier to read. Instruction manual confusing.
If I need a pic, I have my grandson Mike do it.
Don't get me started on why I don't have a cell phone.

Getting old ain't for sissies


----------



## Philbert

Get a kid to help you . . .

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I've taken more deer with a 300 Win Mag than any other cartridge. If you shoot them through the lungs, you don't waste any meat at all, unless you use too soft of a bullet. I've sometimes had too shoot through brush with that and the .348 that I will bet the 30-30 would not have gone through.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I've taken more deer with a 300 Win Mag than any other cartridge. If you shoot them through the lungs, you don't waste any meat at all, unless you use too soft of a bullet. I've sometimes had too shoot through brush with that and the .348 that I will bet the 30-30 would not have gone through.


I have a model 94 30-30 and it will put a 170 grain Remington core-loc through 1/4" a36 mild steel plate at 100 yards. If the deer are hiding behind tougher stuff than that, I'll just have to wait for a better shot. 
Of course that 300 mag, one could simply shoot randomly into the bush and it would eventually either kill a deer or come back behind you covered in customs stamps from all the countries it went through! Lol.


----------



## USMC615

I guess what I got is 'wood burning equipment' related, lol. Without a sharp chain and a saw, heating becomes a little more difficult. 

The Stihl 2 in 1 file works great. I think well worth the investment. Took a little longer beings the first time I've used it, but man does it work. I think now my freehand sharpening, single round file/single flat file, left a little to be desired over the years compared to this thing. With the removable/replaceable round files and flat raker file, I think it's pretty sweet. I hit the rakers this time, but will sharpen with the flat file removed, and put it back in about every 3-4 sharpenings. I ain't no sharpening guru for sure...but I like this thing. Just thought I'd give ya my opinion on it. I can't find the Product Reviews deal on TapaCrap, it's been reviewed over there, so I figured this would be a good place to put it. 








Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

The finished product. Rubbed linseed oil every night for three days. I am thinking of getting a chainsaw mill and cutting up a bunch of these. Live edge stuff is popular right now and we get a lot of city folk come up here to cottage country.


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 469136
> The finished product. Rubbed linseed oil every night for three days. I am thinking of getting a chainsaw mill and cutting up a bunch of these. Live edge stuff is popular right now and we get a lot of city folk come up here to cottage country.


That looks great...very nice.


----------



## MustangMike

What kind of wood?


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> I have a model 94 30-30 and it will put a 170 grain Remington core-loc through 1/4" a36 mild steel plate at 100 yards. If the deer are hiding behind tougher stuff than that, I'll just have to wait for a better shot.
> Of course that 300 mag, one could simply shoot randomly into the bush and it would eventually either kill a deer or come back behind you covered in customs stamps from all the countries it went through! Lol.



My property has very dense cover due to the tornado a few decades ago that took out a lot of the canopy. Let me tell you something, if that 30-30 hits a 1/2 live branch, the bullet expands, then another 10' later before hitting the deer, I'll bet good money my 300 or .348 will harvest that deer when your 30-30 won't.

If your woods are not overgrown like mine, it is a fine round and has taken plenty of deer.

My brother did not get an 8 pt Buck a few years ago because his 270 hit so much brush the bullet ran out of steam, and that gun was loaded with hard (Nosler solid base) bullets. I've done a lot of ballistic testing, and I will tell you w/o any doubt that gun will out penetrate a 30-30 with those bullets. The deer was 60 yards away, and he could barely see it.

We all have to deal with the conditions we have.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> What kind of wood?


Elm. I chose it because there was a piece handy. Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks nice.


----------



## USMC615

Have I got that right fellas...take the rakers down about every 3-4 sharpenings with this 2 in 1 file?...keep the chain from being so 'grabby'?


----------



## MechanicMatt

That .270 actually bounced off the deer. Uncle Mike shot it and when skinned found the hole where pops .270 hit and bounced off. For me life starts at .30 cal. That said I did just get a 6.5mm for $hit$ and giggles


----------



## MechanicMatt

Strongly considering a Ruger #3 in 45/70 price is right


----------



## USMC615

MechanicMatt said:


> Strongly considering a Ruger #3 in 45/70 price is right


...good cartridge.


----------



## hardpan

wudpirat said:


> I got me one of them, a DR Power Wagon, holds three whelbarow loads of wood.
> Not that good empty going up hill, lots of wheel spin even with chains.
> But you load it, it will go almost anywhere. Backing it up can be quite and adventure.
> I use it mostly hauling firewood from the distant stacks to the cellar door. Sure beats manhandling a wheelbarrow. even one with both handels.
> Wish this weather would settle down, do I keep the fire going or let it burn out and restart it later?
> Still stacking wood in my new wood shed. 8x12x6= 4.5 cord, and right next to the cellar door.
> If this warm weather keeps, I'll have enough for the winter, maybe even a surplus. The deck and the kitchen table will be safe for another year.
> I don't understand the logic of deer hunting with magnum rifle. My first deer was bagged with a 270/150gr RN.
> Just too much bloodshot meat for me, I like to eat right up to the hole.
> So I switch to a lower power cartridge. 30-30, 44-40 hot load, 44Mag, Much better and min bloodshot meat.
> And never lost an animal.
> Durring ML season it was a 50cal RB, 100gr FFF, through and throughs and the blood trail starts when the chest fills, about 30yds. If it was a good shot, you'll find him within 100yrd.
> Now I have plenty of rifles, 22 Hornet up to 375H&H, but for deer here in the NE, 30-30 is my choice.
> I have shot Big Bore target for years and I can still call my shots, so thats why I can be confident with a 30-30.
> I'm no slouch with a handgun, got a couple with one.
> Shotgun with slugs, forget it, too much waste of meat for me. I like steaks and roasts, not hamburger and sausage.
> I guess I got carried away again.



DR you say? I've been eyeballing their stuff for a long time, would have a garage full of it but it would take real money. Sure looks like quality to me. 

A little deer hunting story. Many years ago I worked with a man, who worked like a mule, grew up in a big family, dirt poor, about 35 miles from me. Their family poached deer year around purely to put meat on the table. Their choice for the night time spot lighting deer hunt was the 22 magnum (WMR). I listened in fascination. He said you hit it once with a good shot and it went down, quickly got up, hit it again, down again, hit it again. He said the little 22 mag sound didn't travel as far as a more capable larger caliber and allowed them an easier get away. He stopped when he could afford to buy food.


----------



## svk

In a strong action like that #3 you can hop up a 45-70 considerably.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

svk said:


> In a strong action like that #3 you can hop up a 45-70 considerably.



Sounds painful to the shoulder.


----------



## svk

CrufflerJJ said:


> Sounds painful to the shoulder.


Yes it would be.

I had a #3 in .30-40 Krag. Someone had done some trigger work and it had a light, crisp pull. Despite the short barrel it was one of the most accurate hunting rifles I've ever owned.


----------



## hardpan

CrufflerJJ said:


> Sounds painful to the shoulder.



I had a #1 for almost 40 years in 6mm, great gun with beautiful wood but it was stolen along with 11 other long guns on 6-17-06. A friend of mine had a #1 in 458 mag. I shot it and I had no idea a rifle could kick so much. My son was 15 at that time and I wish I had a video of when he shot it. It whipped his head so violently he ended up with the headphone hearing protection rotated 90* from home position. My dad shot it also and he was mostly a handgun shooter. With that crazy round that rifle was very accurate. Great experience for all.


----------



## stihly dan

USMC615 said:


> Have I got that right fellas...take the rakers down about every 3-4 sharpenings with this 2 in 1 file?...keep the chain from being so 'grabby'?



Why? Its meant for perfect rakers. Works great for me. Maybe if you have a small saw its different.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wudpirat I hunt with the 300 mag because I have it. I bought it thinking I wanted a gun to hunt any animal in North America. It's a bit overkill for deer with a 165gr nosler ballistic tip bullet. As for meat damage, I tend to shoot them in the lungs versus right behind the shoulder. I quit shooting right behind the shoulder when I took up archery because Arrow + shoulder = bad bad things. I didnt have any meat damage on this one. Like I said earlier my next rifle will be a 7mm-08 just so I have a lighter walking gun. 

On a side note Bambi is all cut up and in the freezer. She was a big doe and yielded a lot of meat. It took me all day to get it processed but I took lots of breaks and wasn't in any hurry.

Good thing I got this deer yesterday since the tree service called today and I have some locust and walnut lined up for pick up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bullvi22

Whats up with this weather? 70 degrees in the daytime and 50s at night, my scrounged wood is doing me nadda bit of good. I'm not complaining though, last years double 10" snows towards the end of winter is still fresh in my mind. Its funny how when the season to start burning wood comes around, people talk less about wood and more about shootin deers and drinkin beers. Not that theres anything wrong with that.



Personally I like spitting and stacking in cold weather, anybody think of it as primarily a warm weather pursuit?


----------



## Brewz

I used a Marlin lever action 45-70 for years.
Loaded with 300gn HP's it will drop game if it has to go through a 4" tree first.
Yeah they kick, leave a bruise if you fire it enough in a day but DAMN it's fun!

Factory Ammo is downloaded and you may as well get a 44 mag.
If you want to use a 45-70 properly, reload for it


----------



## dancan

stihly dan said:


> Why? Its meant for perfect rakers. Works great for me. Maybe if you have a small saw its different.



Yup , rakers every time you file .
No issues with a grabby chain on the ms241 .
I agree , it's a great tool


----------



## USMC615

dancan said:


> Yup , rakers every time you file .
> No issues with a grabby chain on the ms241 .
> I agree , it's a great tool


I'll keep the flat file in then, and hit the rakers with each filing...like you and Stihly suggest.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

svk said:


> Yes it would be.
> 
> I had a #3 in .30-40 Krag. Someone had done some trigger work and it had a light, crisp pull. Despite the short barrel it was one of the most accurate hunting rifles I've ever owned.



I've got a 1896 Krag rifle that I picked up about 30 years ago for $100. My dad had a cavalry Krag carbine (with saddle ring) that he traded away for a 1911 pistol that was subsequently stolen from his car. The carbine seemed nicely balanced, and any Krag action has a very smooth bolt action (single lug, though, so not meant for super hot loads).


----------



## svk

CrufflerJJ said:


> I've got a 1896 Krag rifle that I picked up about 30 years ago for $100. My dad had a cavalry Krag carbine (with saddle ring) that he traded away for a 1911 pistol that was subsequently stolen from his car. The carbine seemed nicely balanced, and any Krag action has a very smooth bolt action (single lug, though, so not meant for super hot loads).


I've looked at Krag rifles several times at pawn and gun shops. Just might pick one up one day.


----------



## hardpan

Bullvi22 said:


> Whats up with this weather? 70 degrees in the daytime and 50s at night, my scrounged wood is doing me nadda bit of good. I'm not complaining though, last years double 10" snows towards the end of winter is still fresh in my mind. Its funny how when the season to start burning wood comes around, people talk less about wood and more about shootin deers and drinkin beers. Not that theres anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like spitting and stacking in cold weather, anybody think of it as primarily a warm weather pursuit?



I have mixed feelings. The mild weather makes living easier but in the industry I am in, coal mining, it puts people out of work. 2 more local mines have shut down in the last 2 weeks due to a surplus and dropping prices and other things I'm not going to get started here.

For now I am enjoying it and plan on digging out a stump today. I don't like doing that in the summer. I also don't like processing firewood in the summer which is what I did all summer, first time in over 30 years. WTF

I am sure of one thing, tis the season to be jolly. Some years we just have to work a little harder at it.

Cheers


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle hunted with a Mdl 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag. Had a 28" barrel, and would handle hotter loads than a bolt action Krag. (Mdl 95s were even chambered in 30-06).

That gun really made a bang when it went off, and he took a lot of deer with it.

With the hot loads (a friend of his made them) and the 28" barrel, had to be close to 308 performance.

While a Mdl 95 will handle pointed bullets, my Uncle always used 180 gr round nose.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> My Uncle hunted with a Mdl 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag. Had a 28" barrel, and would handle hotter loads than a bolt action Krag. (Mdl 95s were even chambered in 30-06).
> 
> That gun really made a bang when it went off, and he took a lot of deer with it.
> 
> With the hot loads (a friend of his made them) and the 28" barrel, had to be close to 308 performance.
> 
> While a Mdl 95 will handle pointed bullets, my Uncle always used 180 gr round nose.



When I worked in a shop, we had a test bunker to try out the repairs. The two calibers that really stood out for shock and awe, shook the ceiling panels, etc, were 45-70 goobermint and 7mm rem mag. And that is also why when in the axe threads I have used that bit of past experience as an analogy and comparison between a fiskars and a traditional maul, they will do a similar job, just in a different way.


----------



## wudpirat

We could argue the merits of all the deer cartridges 'till the cows come home.
Great topic over a splash of Wild Turkey over ice.
If the truth be know, more deer have been killed with the lowley .22LR than any other cartridge.
All it takes is a single shot 22 rifle a flashlite and a handfull of 22LR cartridges, meat on the table.

Handloads in a 45-70 Ruger#3 ? better be wearing welding mits, the torque and recoil will wreck your hand.
I loaded some 405gr slugs with the max load, it killed on both ends. The factory ***** loads are for Trap door Springfields.
You talk penatration ? My 375 H&H, with 350 gr solids will shoot through your Mustang end to end.
I like all my rifles, if I didn't, I would not have bought them, but my fav is my Win 92, 44-40 handloaded to 44Mag level, well almost, that load has no case life, two reloads and the bass is toast.

This discusion will continue at a latter date, that's a given.


----------



## JustJeff

My first deer rifle was a 30-30 model 94 Winchester. I hunted a lot of thick woods and cut over. I later bought a savage bolt in 25-06 which was a great flat shooting gun that when sighted a couple inches high at 100, would still be pretty much point of aim at over 300 yards. It knocked them down pretty good but when I was in the woods I hated the extra weight and longer stock and barrel. So the 30-30 became my fave. It was very accurate for a gun bought at Walmart. Lol. Put 3 inside a silver dollar at 100 yards. After that it would start to string them up (maybe the heat, maybe the weight in the tube mag...). Either way it didn't matter, I don't like shooting them farther than 100 yards and prefer under 100 feet. 
I shot a 7mm mag and it scared the crap out of me. Lol. Some guys can shoot em well but that thing made me flinch. I'd rather take a lesser round that I can shoot well. If I had to replace the 25-06, I'd probably go 243 for all the difference it would make for the ranges I like to shoot at. 
Deer rifles are like chainsaws, there are all kinds of good ones to choose from and everyone has their favorite.


----------



## nomad_archer

Got my last day of rifle season firewood scrounge today. I would rather have been hunting but this was nice. It was hot, who would have thought I would be scrounging in a t-shirt in December.

Three truck and trailer loads of walnut and locust. Time to fire up the splitter.


----------



## Axfarmer

I thought I was done bringing home loads of wood but it was 62 here today so I packed up a few saws and my atv and hit my friends property for a nice load today. If the weather is good I'm headed back tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

Try splitting that Black Walnut by hand and you will not bother with the splitter, at least for the straight grain pieces.


----------



## Bullvi22

hardpan said:


> I have mixed feelings. The mild weather makes living easier but in the industry I am in, coal mining, it puts people out of work. 2 more local mines have shut down in the last 2 weeks due to a surplus and dropping prices and other things I'm not going to get started here.
> 
> For now I am enjoying it and plan on digging out a stump today. I don't like doing that in the summer. I also don't like processing firewood in the summer which is what I did all summer, first time in over 30 years. WTF
> 
> I am sure of one thing, tis the season to be jolly. Some years we just have to work a little harder at it.
> 
> Cheers



I hear ya, I work in coal power plants or on parts for coal power plants the majority of the time, people just can't appreciate how tough the last 10 years or so have been on the coal industry. 

Hang in there partner, hope your stump therapy is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> Try splitting that Black Walnut by hand and you will not bother with the splitter, at least for the straight grain pieces.



How many of you guys have burned black walnut? I've got a couple of them in the backyard and always scheme of selling the trunks for veneer one day, anyone ever done it? I know people get some crazy ideas of what a 20" DBH tree would be worth, I've always been curious. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## stihly dan

Worked at finishing up the scrounge site today. More of cleanup and bring stumps down. I split the stumps because I was tired of Carrying heavy rounds. Who would have thought 6 stump rounds would fill the truck.


----------



## stihly dan

Load of shorts and a load of poles to the btothers.


----------



## stihly dan

Finally finished up that scrounge for this year. Last load out, the skidder.


----------



## farmer steve

Bullvi22 said:


> How many of you guys have burned black walnut? I've got a couple of them in the backyard and always scheme of selling the trunks for veneer one day, anyone ever done it? I know people get some crazy ideas of what a 20" DBH tree would be worth, I've always been curious. Anyone have any idea?


black walnut is ok to burn. kind of fast but makes a great fireplace wood as the oils in it give off some nice flame colors. not sure about prices on logs. it can be all over the place. i've prolly cut 1,000's of $$$$ into firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Walnut logs do not fetch what they used to, although you still have to pay to get the wood, go figure.


----------



## Philbert

Not sure where this fits, so I'll stick it here.

Guy at a local grocery store using one of those alligator shears to trim Christmas Trees for customers.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Sure looks like she's happy with his wood __________ saw


----------



## Oldman47

A deer load here is simple. It is always a shotgun slug. Rifles are not allowed for deer in Illinois.


----------



## dancan

Yup bout that weather , up here guys that do landscaping usually shut down in early October , one of my customers that lives to hunt and fish , he's still going strong , sez that the monies is gonna buy him a better boat with a new motor for this spring LOL
Was real nice up here today , I wanted to get a load of firewood this weekend but I got a call from one of my buddies that runs a small excavating company Friday , "If you want your driveway spruced up I'll be there at 8:00 am Saturday before we run out of good weather and get shut down till spring" So no scrounging today but I now have a wider driveway with a lot less slope , filled in a dry ditch so I can now use it as parking for the truck and 16' trailer if needed and flattened out the slope behind the house to make it easier to get to the wood piles and for my snow plow lane 






Even got to the little Bota , got it apart to fix the steering .











The Bota will be haulin firewood tomorrow


----------



## Oldman47

Bullvi22 said:


> How many of you guys have burned black walnut? I've got a couple of them in the backyard and always scheme of selling the trunks for veneer one day, anyone ever done it? I know people get some crazy ideas of what a 20" DBH tree would be worth, I've always been curious. Anyone have any idea?


A yard tree is worth basically nothing for veneer. For veneer you need a nice straight tree with no branches at all in the first x feet. For me x would be about 18 feet so that I could cut it to become 2 peeler logs. Yard trees keep their branches fairly well and the wind that acts on them means they are seldom very straight.


----------



## hardpan

Walnut is not great firewood. Physically it is easy splitting but yet I get bogged down. I have to stop or at least slow down with each split and admire such beautiful wood. And then I have to burn it? LOL


----------



## stihly dan

dancan said:


> Yup bout that weather , up here guys that do landscaping usually shut down in early October , one of my customers that lives to hunt and fish , he's still going strong , sez that the monies is gonna buy him a better boat with a new motor for this spring LOL
> Was real nice up here today , I wanted to get a load of firewood this weekend but I got a call from one of my buddies that runs a small excavating company Friday , "If you want your driveway spruced up I'll be there at 8:00 am Saturday before we run out of good weather and get shut down till spring" So no scrounging today but I now have a wider driveway with a lot less slope , filled in a dry ditch so I can now use it as parking for the truck and 16' trailer if needed and flattened out the slope behind the house to make it easier to get to the wood piles and for my snow plow lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got to the little Bota , got it apart to fix the steering .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bota will be haulin firewood tomorrow



With the rain coming Monday/Tuesday I see a possible muddy mess there.


----------



## dancan

I'll be running a plate tamper on it tomorrow , not shown is a tandem load of crusher run gravel on top of the fill


----------



## Bullvi22

Oldman47 said:


> A yard tree is worth basically nothing for veneer. For veneer you need a nice straight tree with no branches at all in the first x feet. For me x would be about 18 feet so that I could cut it to become 2 peeler logs. Yard trees keep their branches fairly well and the wind that acts on them means they are seldom very straight.



I've always suspected this, it seems to me you would need a big straight tree with a good size trunk to amount to anything. I'm not even sure if anyone does veneer around here anyways, just curious. Thanks for the input!


----------



## nomad_archer

Bullvi22 said:


> How many of you guys have burned black walnut? I've got a couple of them in the backyard and always scheme of selling the trunks for veneer one day, anyone ever done it? I know people get some crazy ideas of what a 20" DBH tree would be worth, I've always been curious. Anyone have any idea?


I burn a decent amount of black walnut. I just picked some up today matter or fact. My first scrounge was also black walnut. It burns pretty good for me. I will never turn it down.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Walnut has the same BTU rating as Cherry, so nothing wrong with that.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Black Walnut has the same BTU rating as Cherry, so nothing wrong with that.


Unless someone is an oak/hedge/hickory snob like some on here. 

BW/Cherry is similar to the birch/red maple which is the standard of quality firewood for me so I'd take it any day.


----------



## MustangMike

Cherry coals up very well, and will often have coals remaining long after higher BTU wood is gone.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Cherry coals up very well, and will often have coals remaining long after higher BTU wood is gone.


And it doesn't smell too bad either


----------



## Brewz

Had a fantastic day today!
Went to see these logs that I was told were 1 meter round. Yep..... 1 to 1.2 Meters or 4 feet thick, and there is 40 feet of it for the taking.
The lady that owns the place is one of those genuinely fantastic people!
79 years old, tells me her husband dies last year and apparently she cut up the rest of the tree, and I wouldn't put it past her! Told me she was raised in the north of Western Australia on a massive property and that country is hard! 
When I turned up she said, "Oh good, your young and strong...... Do you have a large saw?"
Apparently others had come to look but driven off with their tails between their legs.
Every time I turned around she was videoing me on her phone or trying to help by hitting in wedges. In the end I told her I loved the fact that she wanted to help but I really didn't want to injure her if the saw threw a chain or something. I would never forgive myself. She smiled, patted me on the shoulder and said, your right....I will go spray some weeds. I recon if I turned my back she would have had my 066 Magnum buried in timber!!!

Cut some slabs, but hot sure how to treat them to avoid cracking....... anyone got any ideas?




















I could only get 2/3 of what I cut in my trailer, but was very glad to see it stacked out the back to dry out further. 
Bloody heavy lifting.
I will be going back for the rest, and more


----------



## Brewz

On a side note, the tree was aged between 200 and 220 years.
Pretty cool thinking I was cutting something up that was blown down in a cyclonic storm earlier this year that started to grow when us white fellas first came to Australia. 

I respectfully declined from using the word "Discovered"


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Unless someone is an oak/hedge/hickory snob like some on here.
> i prefer "connoisseur of fine wood."  and you forgot locust.
> 
> BW/Cherry is similar to the birch/red maple which is the standard of quality firewood for me so I'd take it any day.





svk said:


> And it doesn't smell too bad either


i always have cherry and apple wood on hand for burning around the holidays to make the neighborhood smell good.


----------



## nomad_archer

Farmer Steve any luck getting a buck the last two days of rifle season?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Farmer Steve any luck getting a buck the last two days of rifle season?


no luck. saw a total of 6 friday. nothing but a gut pile yesterday. thought i would hear more shooting than what i did. guess the warm weather slowed things up. guess it's late season with the crossbow. nice scrounge BTW.


----------



## JustJeff

Brewz said:


> Had a fantastic day today!
> Went to see these logs that I was told were 1 meter round. Yep..... 1 to 1.2 Meters or 4 feet thick, and there is 40 feet of it for the taking.
> The lady that owns the place is one of those genuinely fantastic people!
> 79 years old, tells me her husband dies last year and apparently she cut up the rest of the tree, and I wouldn't put it past her! Told me she was raised in the north of Western Australia on a massive property and that country is hard!
> When I turned up she said, "Oh good, your young and strong...... Do you have a large saw?"
> Apparently others had come to look but driven off with their tails between their legs.
> Every time I turned around she was videoing me on her phone or trying to help by hitting in wedges. In the end I told her I loved the fact that she wanted to help but I really didn't want to injure her if the saw threw a chain or something. I would never forgive myself. She smiled, patted me on the shoulder and said, your right....I will go spray some weeds. I recon if I turned my back she would have had my 066 Magnum buried in timber!!!
> 
> Cut some slabs, but hot sure how to treat them to avoid cracking....... anyone got any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 469557
> 
> 
> View attachment 469558
> 
> 
> View attachment 469559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469560
> 
> 
> View attachment 469561
> 
> 
> View attachment 469562
> 
> 
> I could only get 2/3 of what I cut in my trailer, but was very glad to see it stacked out the back to dry out further.
> Bloody heavy lifting.
> I will be going back for the rest, and more
> 
> View attachment 469563


Nice scrounge. I've heard that soaking a slab in alcohol for a couple days will displace the water and help it dry uniformly. The rounds seem more prone to splitting than the ripped pieces.


----------



## zogger

Brewz said:


> On a side note, the tree was aged between 200 and 220 years.
> Pretty cool thinking I was cutting something up that was blown down in a cyclonic storm earlier this year that started to grow when us white fellas first came to Australia.
> 
> I respectfully declined from using the word "Discovered"



Nice wood there! And the old lady sounds like a hoot! hahaha! You might want to look on the milling forum to see what to do with those ripped slabs.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> no luck. saw a total of 6 friday. nothing but a gut pile yesterday. thought i would hear more shooting than what i did. guess the warm weather slowed things up. guess it's late season with the crossbow. nice scrounge BTW.


Thanks. It's late season for me as well. I can't wait.


----------



## stihly dan

Brewz said:


> On a side note, the tree was aged between 200 and 220 years.
> Pretty cool thinking I was cutting something up that was blown down in a cyclonic storm earlier this year that started to grow when us white fellas first came to Australia.
> 
> I respectfully declined from using the word "Discovered"



How thick are those "cookies"? Amazing how big wood can make an 18 inch round look like a cookie.


----------



## hardpan

Brewz said:


> Had a fantastic day today!
> Went to see these logs that I was told were 1 meter round. Yep..... 1 to 1.2 Meters or 4 feet thick, and there is 40 feet of it for the taking.
> The lady that owns the place is one of those genuinely fantastic people!
> 79 years old, tells me her husband dies last year and apparently she cut up the rest of the tree, and I wouldn't put it past her! Told me she was raised in the north of Western Australia on a massive property and that country is hard!
> When I turned up she said, "Oh good, your young and strong...... Do you have a large saw?"
> Apparently others had come to look but driven off with their tails between their legs.
> Every time I turned around she was videoing me on her phone or trying to help by hitting in wedges. In the end I told her I loved the fact that she wanted to help but I really didn't want to injure her if the saw threw a chain or something. I would never forgive myself. She smiled, patted me on the shoulder and said, your right....I will go spray some weeds. I recon if I turned my back she would have had my 066 Magnum buried in timber!!!
> 
> Cut some slabs, but hot sure how to treat them to avoid cracking....... anyone got any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 469557
> 
> 
> View attachment 469558
> 
> 
> View attachment 469559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469560
> 
> 
> View attachment 469561
> 
> 
> View attachment 469562
> 
> 
> I could only get 2/3 of what I cut in my trailer, but was very glad to see it stacked out the back to dry out further.
> Bloody heavy lifting.
> I will be going back for the rest, and more
> 
> View attachment 469563



Great story and pictures. Just need one more, a picture of the old gal running the 066.
As for the crack prevention you might check the wood carving section. I kind of remember guys using glycerin (spelling?) to avoid checking on their carvings.


----------



## Philbert

Brewz said:


> Cut some slabs, but hot sure how to treat them to avoid cracking....... anyone got any ideas?


Wood turners use something called 'PEG' - might look that up.

Philbert

_*EDIT:* here are some technical links:_
http://owic.oregonstate.edu/sites/default/files/pubs/peg.pdf

http://nautarch.tamu.edu/CRL/conservationmanual/File6.htm

http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000 812.pdf


----------



## zogger

Well, being stoopid and stuff, I just had to try it! I just gotz to know how far I can push this buggy, and there's only one way to find out. Took the bogger MkI out to the bottom fields that flooded two weeks ago. Got a small load of sycamore "driftwood" that was 150 yds from where it came down and some nice sweetberry. Sort of a muddy adventure coming back out and up the hill. Took three tries backing up and gunning it to get through the boggiest part of the "high ground" I picked through the pasture(the pic with the ruts down in the field), but once through there not bad. I don't think I could have hauled out much more of a load though, not in the trailer, but on the truck, ya, could have. Trailer really makes ya stick pretty good in the mud, not good. Bonus pic is assault ducks happy in their floodpuddle.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Well, being stoopid and stuff, I just had to try it! I just gotz to know how far I can push this buggy, and there's only one way to find out. Took the bogger MkI out to the bottom fields that flooded two weeks ago. Got a small load of sycamore "driftwood" that was 150 yds from where it came down and some nice sweetberry. Sort of a muddy adventure coming back out and up the hill. Took three tries backing up and gunning it to get through the boggiest part of the "high ground" I picked through the pasture(the pic with the ruts down in the field), but once through there not bad. I don't think I could have hauled out much more of a load though, not in the trailer, but on the truck, ya, could have. Trailer really makes ya stick pretty good in the mud, not good. Bonus pic is assault ducks happy in their floodpuddle.


nice Zogassualt on the scrounge.


----------



## svk

Scrounging up some deep fried turkey, herb stuffing, and homemade rolls.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Philbert said:


> Wood turners use something called 'PEG' - might look that up.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> _*EDIT:* here are some technical links:_
> http://owic.oregonstate.edu/sites/default/files/pubs/peg.pdf
> 
> http://nautarch.tamu.edu/CRL/conservationmanual/File6.htm
> 
> http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000 812.pdf



If you don't want to hassle with an industrial source for PEG, you might try Miralax or similar laxative powder from your local store. It's also polyethylene glycol. Its molecular weight is about 3350. Not sure about the MW of the stuff used for wood turning.


----------



## stihly dan

Would have been easier if you only ran Bias ply tire's, so I hear.


----------



## dancan

There , all done , no more jobs promised to anyone so now as soon as the holidays are over with I can get to scrounging again 



























Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> There , all done , no more jobs promised to anyone so now as soon as the holidays are over with I can get to scrounging again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !


awesome pics dancan. where's the s*#w?  didn't wanna use a bad word that might get me sent to bannned camp.


----------



## dancan

I'm not scared to say it , no snow here in the Great White North , well at least in my Eastern part of it LOL
But , we might get a taste of it very soon 

"4:04 PM AST Sunday 13 December 2015
Special weather statement in effect for:


Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
A mix of snow, ice pellets and rain with strong winds Monday night Tuesday and Tuesday night.

A winter storm will approach the Maritimes from the west late Monday. Occasional light snow is expected Monday afternoon well ahead of the system however the main area of rain will likely reach western Nova Scotia Monday evening and spread to the remainder of the province Tuesday. Freezing rain is likely over the Annapolis valley during the transition. Over northern Nova Scotia precipitation could begin as snow or ice pellets overnight Monday into Tuesday and change to rain later on Tuesday. Strong easterly winds are expected to develop across the entire province. Higher than normal water levels are possible Tuesday night along the Northumberland and Atlantic coasts.

Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to [email protected] or tweet reports to #NSStorm."

Yuk .
But , being on the Atlantic coast polly gonna be a wind and rain event ,,,,, I hope .
I filled the woodrack this afternoon , fixed the Bota this morning and the Volvo made me an awesome plowing lane so I's ready


----------



## stihly dan

Been cutting every weekend for 2 months now. The one issue I had is I couldn't find my chainsaw pants. Found them just before the LAST day of cutting. Of course the wife moved them and didn't know what I meant when I said chainsaw pants.

This is an 18 inch cut from my 20 inch bar. I wear them as a reminder to pay attention. That was the luckiest day of my life, leg only had a red line like a cat scratch.


----------



## Brewz

stihly dan said:


> How thick are those "cookies"? Amazing how big wood can make an 18 inch round look like a cookie.



If by "cookies" you are referring to the full rounds, they are 12" thick and about 40" round at the skinny end. The big end was about 45" across. The slabs I cut are 2 to 2.5 inches thick
Here is my saw with a 30" bar against 2 matching quarters to show the size.
Edit: I am considering buying a 42" bar






hardpan said:


> Great story and pictures. Just need one more, a picture of the old gal running the 066.



When I am there next I will ask her if she wants a go


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Well, being stoopid and stuff, I just had to try it! . . . Sort of a muddy adventure coming back out and up the hill.


Got mud in your ties?



Philbert


----------



## Brewz

Just ordered a 42" bar. 
Got an Australian made GB Forest King
http://www.gbforestry.com.au/store/...42-forest-king-pro-guide-bar---3-8-063-detail

Heading to the Stihl shop now to get 134 links of 3/8 rapid


----------



## Jesseecho490

Got about 30 loads similar to this all for free. Maple


----------



## hardpan

Brewz said:


> If by "cookies" you are referring to the full rounds, they are 12" thick and about 40" round at the skinny end. The big end was about 45" across. The slabs I cut are 2 to 2.5 inches thick
> Here is my saw with a 30" bar against 2 matching quarters to show the size.
> Edit: I am considering buying a 42" bar
> 
> View attachment 469815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am there next I will ask her if she wants a go



That would be great. After a day messing with wood and feeling a bit scuffed up that picture would make a guy straighten up and heal up. LOL


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> Well, being stoopid and stuff, I just had to try it! I just gotz to know how far I can push this buggy, and there's only one way to find out. Took the bogger MkI out to the bottom fields that flooded two weeks ago. Got a small load of sycamore "driftwood" that was 150 yds from where it came down and some nice sweetberry. Sort of a muddy adventure coming back out and up the hill. Took three tries backing up and gunning it to get through the boggiest part of the "high ground" I picked through the pasture(the pic with the ruts down in the field), but once through there not bad. I don't think I could have hauled out much more of a load though, not in the trailer, but on the truck, ya, could have. Trailer really makes ya stick pretty good in the mud, not good. Bonus pic is assault ducks happy in their floodpuddle.



If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck it is probably a duck and where you find a duck a pick-up shant go. LOL


----------



## hardpan

Bullvi22 said:


> I hear ya, I work in coal power plants or on parts for coal power plants the majority of the time, people just can't appreciate how tough the last 10 years or so have been on the coal industry.
> 
> Hang in there partner, hope your stump therapy is just what the doctor ordered!



There are 21% fewer coal miners than 5 years ago. 
Therapy is a good word. 6 hours to get the stump out and another hour and a half back filling and clean-up. Sweat, sore body,and breathing deep the fresh air works for me. Thanks.


----------



## crazywolf

SteveSS said:


> You should oughta stop by the package store on your way home from work tomorrow, Farmer Steve.
> 
> View attachment 468777



I tried the Crown Royal Apple this weekend and mixed with a little ginger ale was great.


----------



## Marine5068

No snow here in South Eastern Ontario either. Looks like maybe some more seasonable temps and some snow this Saturday.
Lately it's been 13° for daytime highs and only around 5° for overnight lows.


----------



## svk

Extreme winds in MN today with scattered showers. We sleep with the window open and I woke up to the shades clanking and doors shuddering. Even blew my snow shovel about 20 feet across my deck.


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> No snow here in South Eastern Ontario either. Looks like maybe some more seasonable temps and some snow this Saturday.
> Lately it's been 13° for daytime highs and only around 5° for overnight lows.


Ate lunch outside today in collingwood. Cool breeze off Georgian bay but a warmer December than I ever recall.


----------



## mn woodcutter

The ground is rapidly turning white as I type this but last night there were worms on the driveway! In mid December! In MN! What!?


----------



## Erik B

mn woodcutter said:


> The ground is rapidly turning white as I type this but last night there were worms on the driveway! In mid December! In MN! What!?


We got over 3 inches of rain since Saturday evening and I did find worms in the driveway this morning. This is the middle of December, isn't it?


----------



## farmer steve

out for a little scrounging today. temps in the mid 60"s. got 5buckets of these wood snob loads of oak and hickory. found a big hunk of walnut that had "noodle me" all over it.


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Cherry coals up very well, and will often have coals remaining long after higher BTU wood is gone.


I burned a mess load of it in a brush pile on Saturday. Some pretty decent sized logs. They burned all day long, and were still glowing bright red when I went to bed. I tossed them on the brush pile because they looked really punky. Turns out they weren't.


----------



## nomad_archer

Looks like you had a great time farmer Steve.


----------



## svk

I was given the opportunity to fix our non flushing toilet. We suspected my 2yo daughter was flushing disposable toilet scrubbing pads down the toilet which are basically octagon shaped chunks of something similar to Brillo pad. Well thankfully the 5' snake successful dislodged whatever was in there.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> I was given the opportunity to fix our non flushing toilet.



That makes it almost sound like you had a choice in whether to do it or not.


----------



## svk

Lol after the kids kept clogging it I finally locked the door to the bathroom this weekend until I could get a snake.


----------



## svk

Jesseecho490 said:


> Got about 30 loads similar to this all for free. Maple


Nice load. Welcome to the site!


----------



## svk

Had a chance to meet @Philbert and chat for a few minutes over a cup of coffee this afternoon. I had a few chains to donate to his collection and he very generously had gifted this awesome hard hat and accessories to me in the Christmas thread. Thank you Philbert!!!!


----------



## SteveSS

That's a pretty great piece of PPE right there.


----------



## nomad_archer

That is pretty outstanding svk. I wish I could meet more of the guys on here.


----------



## ashy larry

Dad called yesterday. His inept neighbor had a maple (i think) taken down and limbed, and wondered if id remove it for him for firewood. I did the same thing a month ago for a huge red oak at a different neighbors, guess he saw me out there. Should be about 2 truck/trailer loads.











I dig the black center, may try to rip a piece to put deer skulls on.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> That is pretty outstanding svk. I wish I could meet more of the guys on here.


Heck yeah it was. 

Save one, all of the AS members that I have met in person have been absolutely top notch folks. 

I caught up with @old guy this morning on my way to work to do a little horse trading. He had a use for a bar I had and traded me for a good old Mac D-44 (running) to add to my growing collection. I will post up a pic later, she's a pretty beast. Even came with a freshly sharpened chain.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> Heck yeah it was.
> 
> Save one, all of the AS members that I have met in person have been absolutely top notch folks.
> 
> I caught up with @old guy this morning on my way to work to do a little horse trading. He had a use for a bar I had and traded me for a good old Mac D-44 (running) to add to my growing collection. I will post up a pic later, she's a pretty beast. Even came with a freshly sharpened chain.


I guess I didn't picture @oldguy to be a she or a pretty beast! Guess you never know!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> I guess I didn't picture @oldguy to be a she or a pretty beast! Guess you never know!


LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes I question weather to share or not, but the heck with it! All of the older folk will have done it, but not sure about the younger ones, it used to be quite a FAD!!! (right along with yo yos!!!)

Well, my wife ordered a Hula Hoop for Christmas, and it came today, and we broke it out and started foolin with it, and yea, I can still do it!!!!

On a more relevant note, I took the limiters out of that 460 today, so that when the other parts come we can tune it properly! Seems like removing those plastic buggers never goes as smoothly as it should!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes I question weather to share or not, but the heck with it! All of the older folk will have done it, but not sure about the younger ones, it used to be quite a FAD!!! (right along with yo yos!!!)
> 
> Well, my wife ordered a Hula Hoop for Christmas, and it came today, and we broke it out and started foolin with it, and yea, I can still do it!!!!
> 
> On a more relevant note, I took the limiters out of that 460 today, so that when the other parts come we can tune it properly! Seems like removing those plastic buggers never goes as smoothly as it should!


I blew my daughters mind when I showed her my mad hula skills. There seems to be a small tire shaped band of "muscle" that kept pushing the hoop down but I could do the neck hula and the twirl around one ankle while skipping thing. Lol!


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Well, my wife ordered a Hula Hoop for Christmas, and it came today, and we broke it out and started foolin with it, and yea, I can still do it!!!!



Video?


----------



## stihly dan

Is that a new play station game?


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I pulled/trimmed the limiters on the cs310 today. Then did a quick little muffler mod on the saw. Reassembled and gave it a quick tune and it seems like a different saw. These echos sure do take well to simple muffler mod and tune. What's nice is these mufflers don't need to be split. Now I need to get to working the wood pile. The little cs310 will get the call just to cut to some logs to length.


----------



## svk

Here's the newest addition. Flash pics from phone camera suck but that's all I have for now.


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes I question weather to share or not, but the heck with it! All of the older folk will have done it, but not sure about the younger ones, it used to be quite a FAD!!! (right along with yo yos!!!)
> 
> Well, my wife ordered a Hula Hoop for Christmas, and it came today, and we broke it out and started foolin with it, and yea, I can still do it!!!!
> 
> On a more relevant note, I took the limiters out of that 460 today, so that when the other parts come we can tune it properly! Seems like removing those plastic buggers never goes as smoothly as it should!



I just wish I was the dude that invented the hula hoop. Now, a geezer might even remember the "Mash" episode where Klinger was the inventor, not me though. LOL


----------



## Philbert

There is a political forum . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I didn't start it, just tryin to clean it up! I sent a PM.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Philbert said:


> *MOVE THIS CRAP TO THE FREAKING POLITICAL FORUM!*
> 
> Philbert


What? I mentioned chainsaws! Haha


----------



## mn woodcutter

Let's just keep it about firewood man. I'm way too opinionated!


----------



## Ambull01

mn woodcutter said:


> Let's just keep it about firewood man. I'm way too opinionated!


So am I. Also have a quick temper too, bad combination lol.


----------



## Marshy

Guys, I'm going to point out the obvious here and I want you to take heed. We have a political form where you can discuss anything you like. This thread is not there. While this thread is and has been more of a general open discission topic form than a firewood scrounging thread you all need to remember a political discussion does not belong here. Some members in this thread have been warned in the past about continued off topic banter so with that said if it continues we will have to start using the warning tool and assign points. End of discussion. If I come back and there are d more posts about it you will receive a warning.


----------



## nomad_archer

10-4 -- Are we still good to keep it an open discussion as long as we keep political hot button issues out of it?


----------



## DrewUth

It seems lately that 90% of the posts here are not about firewood. Would be cool to get back to that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

DrewUth said:


> It seems lately that 90% of the posts here are not about firewood. Would be cool to get back to that...


And 'scrounging' . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> 10-4 -- Are we still good to keep it an open discussion as long as we keep political hot button issues out of it?


Yes but please respect the people that come here that actually want to talk scrounging. If you are rambling on about remodeling your great aunts kitchen and how it had 12 layers of multicolored 70's linoleum any you continue on about how you think you were exposed to lead and then move into a discussion about how the epoxi used in modern canned foods is causing Alzheimer's disease and probably worse than lead and how you want to plant a garden but dont have a rototiller but should build a garage to put one and maybe relocate your boiler... *It gets to a point where your general discussions are affecting others interest in scrounging, keep it in check.*


----------



## nomad_archer

So its starting to feel like we need a Firewood Scroungers BS thread so we can talk about well all of the off topic stuff like hunting, guns, maple syurp, wiskey... and all the other stuff we get into. and then this one can be dedicated only to scrounging firewood. Thoughts?


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> So its starting to feel like we need a Firewood Scroungers BS thread so we can talk about well all of the off topic stuff like hunting, guns, maple syurp, wiskey... and all the other stuff we get into. and then this one can be dedicated only to scrounging firewood. Thoughts?


It might be too late for that.


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> It seems lately that 90% of the posts here are not about firewood. Would be cool to get back to that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey what does the 5020 AV delete do? Never noticed that mod before


----------



## nomad_archer

I would say at least 80% or better of the posts in this thread are off topic.


----------



## DrewUth

Ambull01 said:


> Hey what does the 5020 AV delete do? Never noticed that mod before



That refers to the plastic bracing I installed on the rear handle to cure the issue of the throttle position varying due to the AV allowing the handle to flex away from the power head too much. May be a bit of an misnomer...I guess I didn't "delete" the AV as much as I rendered it less operable.

EDIT- had to note that here I am, posting about something that is not technically scrounging firewood. I don't want to be called out as a hypocrite.


----------



## MustangMike

Must be why this thread is so short and has so few followers(Ha Ha Ha).

We will drop the political stuff, but other than that we should "carry on", this thread has a great following!


----------



## nomad_archer

I cant wait for my late season archery coming up after christmas and I have some wood splitting to do in the mean time. I just cant seem to get anything done with the 1 hour of daylight after work.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

You get an hour of daylight after work? I'm jealous. Right now, I'm doing a few minutes of splitting a couple nights a week, just to keep up with what (little) wood I am burning by the light of an LED work lamp and the glow out the kitchen window. I hate this time of year, 5 days a week of leaving in the dark and getting home in the dark.


----------



## nomad_archer

I get done around 4 and have a pretty short commute of about 30 feet to the kitchen door. That is the only reason I have any time. By 5 its very dark.


----------



## JustJeff

DrewUth said:


> That refers to the plastic bracing I installed on the rear handle to cure the issue of the throttle position varying due to the AV allowing the handle to flex away from the power head too much. May be a bit of an misnomer...I guess I didn't "delete" the AV as much as I rendered it less operable.
> 
> EDIT- had to note that here I am, posting about something that is not technically scrounging firewood. I don't want to be called out as a hypocrite.


Is there a thread on this mod, or pics?


----------



## Coro cutter

The big old man pine in this video is now all down in pieces now the fun begins the pieces are roughly in your fella's measurements haha they are about 5ft 2 inch high and about 10 or 11ft long. The last picture I got my dad (nearly 70 years young) to stand by the logs for a reference he's 5ft 8


----------



## Philbert

I an't scrounging that with my 40V saw . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Alright, I've got a little different opinion than some on this topic. 

The scrounging thread has become something of a general "good morning check in" for the firewood forum which has greatly increased the number of members who visit and participate in here. I think all of the regulars have varied off topic from time to time and I'm definitely guilty. With that being said I agree that starting an off topic discussion on a controversial topic probably isn't the best thing for the thread. But then, where is the line drawn? I really enjoy the varied topics we cover and to start giving warning points for going off topic greatly dampens the spirit of the thread. 

That's my take anyhow.


----------



## Coro cutter

My new scrounge I know it's not wood but it is firewood related


----------



## svk

Coro cutter said:


> My new scrounge I know it's not wood but it is firewood related
> View attachment 470633
> View attachment 470634
> View attachment 470635
> View attachment 470636


Model?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I think the random nature of this thread is a big part of the charm. Go away for a couple days, and you can miss 4-5 pages of discussion of everything from firewooding to maple syrup to hunting to ... you get the point. 

That being said, today's side-track was headed into the danger zone, and I think blowing the whistle and redirecting things was the right call. I like and respect everyone who jumped into the conversation, but it is the very definition of a hot button issue.

Let's keep the banter going. We can get to 700 pages before the end of the year. I know it.


----------



## DrewUth

Wood Nazi said:


> Is there a thread on this mod, or pics?



I did post pics in the 5020 thread, but I would be happy to PM you a few. Stand by...


----------



## mn woodcutter

I agree and had no problem having the discussion moved but thought that we did a good job of bringing it to a close before the whistle was blown. I thoroughly enjoy this site and the good people on here and appreciate the good natured banter. Sometimes you gotta let it play out just like a good hockey game!


----------



## nomad_archer

Coro cutter said:


> The big old man pine in this video is now all down in pieces now the fun begins the pieces are roughly in your fella's measurements haha they are about 5ft 2 inch high and about 10 or 11ft long. The last picture I got my dad (nearly 70 years young) to stand by the logs for a reference he's 5ft 8



I hope you have some equipment to move those rounds. I am usually up for scrounging anything but when I need a ladder to get the saw over the top of the log (I'm all of 5'6" tall) that might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up- more "borrowed" kanuckistanian geeses! Which I did not shoot with any semi over and under pumpenemup action 500 calibers deadly armor piercing giant mag equipped shootemup gun...OUCH! Just slid fell on me butt..dang sideways threads threw my sense of gravitas off...


----------



## svk

I'd love to buy some property in western Vermont where we go to visit each year. It's mostly sugar maple up there so I can tap the trees to make _maple syrup_. I can *scrounge* the dead ones and burn the tops and limb wood for heat in my cabin, which will definitely get an "epa" stove. I'll _mill_ the trunks into lumber which will be used to build my _sugar shack_ and also a roof over my _whisky still_. Then when I take a line of trees out I'll put my _shooting range_ there. There is a fantastic wood fired pizza joint in Manchester so perhaps I can _sell him firewood_ from my property. I'll definitely need to build a garage where I can properly store all of the saws I get thanks to my budding _CAD _affliction. But then I may as well buy an OWB and I'll send that other stove over to Whitespider. And I'll definitely get an all wheel drive van to be my _wood hauler_ so I can do bumper drags like Dancan. 

Did I cover all of the bases?


----------



## Marshy

No, the best whiskey is made from maple staves. Jack Daniels


----------



## svk

I'll have to finally learn how to _square file_ so I can cut wood faster. And I'll definitely need a one handled wheelbarrow to move goods about the property.


----------



## Ambull01

You guys in PA been burning? Haven't had a fire in about two weeks now. Crazy winter so far. All my rounds are split and stacked. Have to find more trees now


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> The big old man pine in this video is now all down in pieces now the fun begins the pieces are roughly in your fella's measurements haha they are about 5ft 2 inch high and about 10 or 11ft long. The last picture I got my dad (nearly 70 years young) to stand by the logs for a reference he's 5ft 8
> 
> View attachment 470621
> View attachment 470622
> View attachment 470623
> View attachment 470624
> View attachment 470625
> View attachment 470626
> View attachment 470628
> View attachment 470630



I thought your dad was taking a leak on it. Guess that would make it a pee pine


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I'll have to finally learn how to _square file_ so I can cut wood faster. And I'll definitely need a one handled wheelbarrow to move goods about the property.


lol. Steve has jokes! That one handle made my left arm as strong as my right so it wasn't all for naught.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I let the fire go out all weekend, and finally re-lit last night. I've probably only used about 1 to 1-1/2 cords this season, compared to about 4 cords by this time last year.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have been burning for a few hours the last two days to get it warm before bed but I haven't been burning hardly anything. Maybe a cord of pine and I have only brought in two small loads of hardwood so far. I might burn 8-10 splits a day with this weather. I am used to bringing wood in every two or three days currently I bring wood in once every week or two. It's pretty crazy. Im still stocking up for the next polar vortex.


----------



## zogger

Coro cutter said:


> The big old man pine in this video is now all down in pieces now the fun begins the pieces are roughly in your fella's measurements haha they are about 5ft 2 inch high and about 10 or 11ft long. The last picture I got my dad (nearly 70 years young) to stand by the logs for a reference he's 5ft 8
> 
> View attachment 470621
> View attachment 470622
> View attachment 470623
> View attachment 470624
> View attachment 470625
> View attachment 470626
> View attachment 470628
> View attachment 470630




Well, I got oakzilla but you got PINEZILLA!! hahaha! That's a whopper.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I'm still hoping to get lucky in the 11th hour, it is MZ season here, and I was out this afternoon. It started to get dark, so I lowered my MZ to the ground (from a climbing tree stand), and there she is, 100 yds away, just standing there.

Hopefully she comes out a bi earlier next time!!!


----------



## stihly dan

Missed all the (BAD) stuff today. But what are these punishment points? Are they supposed to hurt or punish us? Who needs who more here? Before anybody gets there panties in a bunch, just trying to see what the new rules are on the most successful thread on fwh.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You guys in PA been burning? Haven't had a fire in about two weeks now. Crazy winter so far. All my rounds are split and stacked. Have to find more trees now


just build a fire in the shop to keep the shop cats warm.


----------



## farmer steve

i did cut more wood today. mostly just ash. no pics as it wasn't worth the gigabytes or whatever their called. now if it wood have been oak or hickory i have a freakin album for ya.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Missed all the (BAD) stuff today. But what are these punishment points? Are they supposed to hurt or punish us? Who needs who more here? Before anybody gets there panties in a bunch, just trying to see what the new rules are on the most successful thread on fwh.


Just keep on topic (kinda) and you will be fine. 

But you if you do end up with any, I hear you can trade them in for linkbucks....


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Steve has jokes! That one handle made my left arm as strong as my right so it wasn't all for naught.


I'm still belly laughing thinking of someone doing this.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> No, the best whiskey is made from maple staves. Jack Daniels


Btw. Maple charcoal filtered. But aged in white oak barrels.


----------



## mainewoods

I guess I musta missed something, but that ain't too surprising for me!!lol


----------



## dancan

Jebus , I had no time to check in yesterday and I see that it looks like BudLight was poured all over the cornflakes , musta been a debate about who was smarter , Elmer Fudd , Donald Duck , Daisy Duck , and Goofy , I think Bugs Bunny was the smartest one LOL
Winds were gusting here all day yesterday and last night up to 50 mph with heavy rains and bands of snow , no snow stayed on the ground but the wife spotted some blowdowns on her walk with the dogs this morning .
Unfortunately they're not in the area where I scrounge up most of my wood but it's minutes away from my zone so I hope that the winds were kind and put a few new ones that fall within my cutting permit guidelines


----------



## mainewoods

With this non-winter we're having, I have been scrounging a bunch of dead pine limbs for the way above average number of short, morning and evening fires needed. I've been through more kindling than firewood. That's fine with me!!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> I guess I musta missed something, but that ain't too surprising for me!!lol


me to Clint. musta not been to bad. the thread ain't locked.


----------



## JustJeff

mainewoods said:


> With this non-winter we're having, I have been scrounging a bunch of dead pine limbs for the way above average number of short, morning and evening fires needed. I've been through more kindling than firewood. That's fine with me!!


That's all the fire I've been having too. Early this year I scrounged a whole pickup load of rough cut pine strapping left from when the roof was done at our church about 1x4 mostly. Been using it as kindling and adding a piece of hardwood on top and that's it.


----------



## dancan

I've had a continuous fire going here since late October but most days just small enough to just keep the coals going , burnt up all my scrounged up Zoggerwood and about 1/2 a cord of 2x's and now I'm into my SPF cut and split for about a third of a cord with a few small sticks of hardwood at night .
Still got wood for a polar vortex if it comes


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Jebus , I had no time to check in yesterday and I see that it looks like BudLight was poured all over the cornflakes , musta been a debate about who was smarter , Elmer Fudd , Donald Duck , Daisy Duck , and Goofy , I think Bugs Bunny was the smartest one LOL
> Winds were gusting here all day yesterday and last night up to 50 mph with heavy rains and bands of snow , no snow stayed on the ground but the wife spotted some blowdowns on her walk with the dogs this morning .
> Unfortunately they're not in the area where I scrounge up most of my wood but it's minutes away from my zone so I hope that the winds were kind and put a few new ones that fall within my cutting permit guidelines


naaah! wiley coyote is da smartest.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> That's all the fire I've been having too. Early this year I scrounged a whole pickup load of rough cut pine strapping left from when the roof was done at our church about 1x4 mostly. Been using it as kindling and adding a piece of cardboard on top and that's it.


fixed for accuracy.


----------



## mainewoods

The polar vortex is up there lurking, don't give up hope quite yet,Dan.  Been in the 30's to 40's during the day here, teens and twenties at night. Been burning daily since Oct. Chainsaws running all around me daily. I can hear 'em all the way across to the next mountain.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> naaah! wiley coyote is da smartest.



Nah , Between you Southerners and us Northerners we can't get anything to add up and come close to the RoadRunner Beep!Beep!

I was looking at some maple and yellow birch that I can't cut because they're not in my scrounging permit and was thinking while having a nice Cascadian Dark that maybe I should tap some this spring and make maple and birch syrup


----------



## MustangMike

I know someone who wants to make syrup and has both Sugar Maple and Black Birch on his property. Would you recommend mixing the saps? I have seen Black Birch flow like a faucet, and it smells kinda like Wintergreen. I think it is also supposed to have medicinal benefits.


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> The polar vortex is up there lurking, don't give up hope quite yet,Dan.  Been in the 30's to 40's during the day here, teens and twenties at night. Been burning daily since Oct. Chainsaws running all around me daily. I can hear 'em all the way across to the next mountain.



Been hearing the saws here as well and seeing loads of fresh cut anything drive by , most are getting this winters wood and figure it will be dry and ready to burn when winter finally gets here , I can tell you that I've stuffed more wood in the Montana than the loads I've seen go by in Rangers and Canyons LOL
I'm happy to be ahead of the curve this year


----------



## dancan

Mike , old school would say no mixing but heck , we're well passed the seventies LOL
I was thinking of mixing but I think I'll keep the birches from the maples .


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> just build a fire in the shop to keep the shop cats warm.


My dogs keep me warm. Or I should say my wife. My goofy pitbull likes to spoon.



svk said:


> I'm still belly laughing thinking of someone doing this.


You ever see the episode of Family Guy I think where one dude discovers free online ****? He goes missing for a few days and his right arm is extremely muscled. lol. 



mainewoods said:


> I guess I musta missed something, but that ain't too surprising for me!!lol


Yep, it was my bad. Forum full of gun nuts and I mentioned regulation. Shame shame ambull


----------



## mainewoods

Cut these beech, sugar maple and oak back in Sept. and left the limbs and leaves on. 3 months later the leaves have all fallen off and the butt end is already cracking. Since the woods are still dry with bare ground, they are getting skidded out, with the old jeep, to the landing. Can't remember the last time I was able to haul out tree length in Dec. Last year there was 3 ft. of snow in the woods. I'm not wasting this opportunity.


----------



## mainewoods

Just a small sampling of trees down, in this pic. In all I have over 50 on the ground, ready to skid. 50 more will be down shortly if this weather keeps up.


----------



## Erik B

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Steve has jokes! That one handle made my left arm as strong as my right so it wasn't all for naught.


We are still waiting for pics of the repaired wheelbarrow.


----------



## JeffGu

I want to know what Chinese food has to do with scrounging firewood... all this talk of noodles....


----------



## svk

JeffGu said:


> I want to know what Chinese food has to do with scrounging firewood... all this talk of noodles....


Chineeeeese foooood can I help you?


And then?


And then?


And then?


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Mike , old school would say no mixing but heck , we're well passed the seventies LOL
> I was thinking of mixing but I think I'll keep the birches from the maples .


I've heard of guys tapping boxelder and mixing it with birch and maple too. 

Birch syrup is fantastic but I'm not sure which species it came from.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Scrounged up- more "borrowed" kanuckistanian geeses! Which I did not shoot with any semi over and under pumpenemup action 500 calibers deadly armor piercing giant mag equipped shootemup gun...OUCH! Just slid fell on me butt..dang sideways threads threw my sense of gravitas off...


What a beautiful setting. Honestly you'd be hard pressed to tell me that wasn't northern MN or upstate NY if I didn't know where you are at. 

And if definitely put a few of those in the freezer!


----------



## MustangMike

A long, long time ago I was fooling around with a 44 cal black powder revolver. I took a shot a leaning Black Birch tree that was about 14" in diameter. It was like you turned on the faucet, sap came gushing out of that tree, pouring onto the ground. I was very surprised.

In researching the Birch, I see they tap Black Walnut also. I've got several of them near my house! What we don't cut, we can drill! They also tap Norway Maple, and I've got them too.


----------



## svk

Norway maple is by far the #2 highest sugar content of the maple family from what I've read. My next door neighbor has one, I should see if I can tap it next spring


----------



## MustangMike

You have to be very careful, not all them geese are from around here!


----------



## Fordhighboy1

MustangMike said:


> You have to be very careful, not all them geese are from around here!


I dont care where the geese are from as long as they fly within range of my blind!!!


----------



## Coro cutter

Since we are talking about the feathered birds whiles scrounging wood I seen these two the other day I believe they are California quail.?


----------



## Coro cutter

I believe they are tasty


----------



## Coro cutter

zogger said:


> Well, I got oakzilla but you got PINEZILLA!! hahaha! That's a whopper.


Yes zogger it's a "pinezilla for sure. The 034 066 660 661 and maybe break out the 3125 but it's a foreign saw to me hahahah the wrong colour


----------



## Coro cutter

svk said:


> Model?



Unsure svk on the model it's green and a
Pulliron haha poulan. I'm assuming it's one of there largest saws they make its pretty darn heavy and the exhaust outlet would be a generous inch in diameter


----------



## Coro cutter

nomad_archer said:


> I hope you have some equipment to move those rounds. I am usually up for scrounging anything but when I need a ladder to get the saw over the top of the log (I'm all of 5'6" tall) that might be a deal breaker for me.


Nomad_archer they will be ripped and cross cut in place as the machinery I have is
And a Toyota hilux 4x4 got plenty of chainsaws and have access to truck and hiab also 12 ton digger but by the time I get all that equipment there I would have most of those logs ringed up or the logs ripped into 1/4s then bucked into pieces the one can manhandle on to a trailer. It will all go on this trailer not all at once but take a few loads. I'm in no rush as the logs are that big no one can handle them and they are drying out.


----------



## KiwiBro

Coro cutter said:


> The big old man pine in this video is now all down in pieces now the fun begins the pieces are roughly in your fella's measurements haha they are about 5ft 2 inch high and about 10 or 11ft long. The last picture I got my dad (nearly 70 years young) to stand by the logs for a reference he's 5ft 8


Put me in, coach.


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> Nomad_archer they will be ripped and cross cut in place as the machinery I have is
> And a Toyota hilux 4x4 got plenty of chainsaws and have access to truck and hiab also 12 ton digger but by the time I get all that equipment there I would have most of those logs ringed up or the logs ripped into 1/4s then bucked into pieces the one can manhandle on to a trailer. It will all go on this trailer not all at once but take a few loads. I'm in no rush as the logs are that big no one can handle them and they are drying out.


You have a Hilux!? Pics! Or are there pics on this thread already? Sucks being relegated to a phone.
I want a Hilux bad ever since I saw that Top Gear episode where they try to kill it. Not that this is a PC view but it's the vehicle of choice for terrorist in distant lands so they are battle tested


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> You have a Hilux!? Pics! Or are there pics on this thread already? Sucks being relegated to a phone.
> I want a Hilux bad ever since I saw that Top Gear episode where they try to kill it. Not that this is a PC view but it's the vehicle of choice for terrorist in distant lands so they are battle tested



Hiliux's seem really nice unfortunatly in the US we get the tacoma which is still a pretty good little truck. It seems the tacoma is also very popular with terrrorists. They always seem to be running around in old beat up midsized toyota trucks.


----------



## Ambull01

Erik B said:


> We are still waiting for pics of the repaired wheelbarrow.


Damn, my wheelbarrow is kinda famous lol.
I'll take some pics toniif I remember. It's not pretty though. I scrounged a 2x2 in my crawlspace for the braces. I bought 8 in bolts, washers and nuts but decided not to use them. Just hammered in some nails that kept bending and drywall screws. The drywall screws kept snapping off though. Anyway, it works. I loaded the crap out of the barrow to see how it handled the weight


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, my wheelbarrow is kinda famous lol.
> I'll take some pics toniif I remember. It's not pretty though. I scrounged a 2x2 in my crawlspace for the braces. I bought 8 in bolts, washers and nuts but decided not to use them. Just hammered in some nails that kept bending and drywall screws. The drywall screws kept snapping off though. Anyway, it works. I loaded the crap out of the barrow to see how it handled the weight



2 1/2 deck screws would have gotten the job done. Drywall screws are only good for holding drywall up and removing limiter caps. You could have fashioned new handles out of some zogger wood.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Hiliux's seem really nice unfortunatly in the US we get the tacoma which is still a pretty good little truck. It seems the tacoma is also very popular with terrrorists. They always seem to be running around in old beat up midsized toyota trucks.


I think the Hilux is available with a diesel. Supposef to have a higher payload rating too. Grass is always greener on the other side.

And there I go again, off topic discussion


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> 2 1/2 deck screws would have gotten the job done. Drywall screws are only good for holding drywall up and removing limiter caps. You could have fashioned new handles out of some zogger wood.


True. I only had drywall screws and nails in my toolbox though so I used that. If it breaks I'm buying new handles


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I think the Hilux is available with a diesel. Supposef to have a higher payload rating too. Grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> And there I go again, off topic discussion



You are correct they hilux comes with a diesel option. Im not sure about the payload rating.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> You have to be very careful, not all them geese are from around here!



HAHAHAHA, good one!


----------



## nomad_archer

Since we have a lot of hunters lurking here, Cabelas has a today only online special of 10% off order of $49 or more with free shipping. Which is pretty good considering cabelas shipping is usually at least $10-$12. I just picked up some new hunting pants because I am addicted to the new wind proof materials they are finally putting in hunting clothes.


----------



## crazywolf

Guess I missed all the excitement around here. 

I scrounged a small >8" diameter oak that had broken in half. I had to push around a bunch of pine tree's that had fallen with the FEL. I wish I had gotten to the pine before it rotted. I also bought a pallet of "Liberty Bricks" which are compressed saw dust. It's working well to extend my burning of wood that isn't quite ready. I throw a couple of the bricks in and get them burning well then toss on some oak splits. The boys and wife always help moving the splits to the stack. They teamed up on a bigger oak split I had since it was so heavy.


----------



## Ambull01

crazywolf said:


> Guess I missed all the excitement around here.
> 
> I scrounged a small >8" diameter oak that had broken in half. I had to push around a bunch of pine tree's that had fallen with the FEL. I wish I had gotten to the pine before it rotted. I also bought a pallet of "Liberty Bricks" which are compressed saw dust. It's working well to extend my burning of wood that isn't quite ready. I throw a couple of the bricks in and get them burning well then toss on some oak splits. The boys and wife always help moving the splits to the stack. They teamed up on a bigger oak split I had since it was so heavy.


Yep, you missed a session of kick the can (aka ambull lol)
When you burn less than ideally seasoned wood, are you seeing some shiny residue in the back corner of your stove? Thought my oak mix was dry as its been seasoned at least a year and the tree was down for several more. I see what I assume is creosote in the upper rear corner of the stove when I run it less than secondary combustion temps throughout the burn cycle. The residue is easily removed and comes off in flakes. Going to sweep the liner this weekend just in case


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, you missed a session of kick the can (aka ambull lol)


You kinda asked for it.


----------



## crazywolf

Ambull01 said:


> Yep, you missed a session of kick the can (aka ambull lol)
> When you burn less than ideally seasoned wood, are you seeing some shiny residue in the back corner of your stove? Thought my oak mix was dry as its been seasoned at least a year and the tree was down for several more. I see what I assume is creosote in the upper rear corner of the stove when I run it less than secondary combustion temps throughout the burn cycle. The residue is easily removed and comes off in flakes. Going to sweep the liner this weekend just in case



The chunk that was moved came up in the Similar Threads so I did get to read it. I'm very glad I didn't get to participate.

I have not seen any issues but plan to clean the stove pipe in Jan. I've definitely been burning some less than ideal stuff. I do try and get a very hot fire going from time to time to clean everything out. My pipe is 10-12 feet long and goes straight up so should be pretty easy to clean.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> You kinda asked for it.


I respectfully disagree. Sure we may have to sacrifice some things for the hopefully greater good. That's ine thing I admire about Japanese culture. Perhaps the greatest generation was so because of joint sacrifice as well. Anyway, I digress.


----------



## farmer steve

all i scrounged today was lunch at red lobster with the better half. my buddy gave me a gift card for hauling his soybeans to the mill. i did clean my dads' saws when i got home.


----------



## JeffGu

I didn't get anywhere near the woods today, but I made a very good deal... picked this up, brand new, for about half price. It's no custom, industrial duty machine... but a whole lot better than the 22-ton CountyLine one I've been using. Comes out of the same factory as the CountyLine splitters.





9.5HP Kohler Command Pro engine, 5x2x24 cylinder, 16gpm pump, 8x10 beam, auto return, 14 second cycle time, blah blah. Bastard weighs 660 lbs. and it's not going to impress you guys, but it's probably more machine than I actually need. Tomorrow, I'm going to run some mulberry and ash through it that I failed to get split before it turned ugly outside.


----------



## MustangMike

My 22 ton CountyLine will split about anything wood I can put in the jaws, what did you not like about yours?


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Sure we may have to sacrifice some things for the hopefully greater good. That's ine thing I admire about Japanese culture. Perhaps the greatest generation was so because of joint sacrifice as well. Anyway, I digress.



”People willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both.” .. Thomas Jefferson. Perhaps we can learn from the past, but maybe not ...


----------



## JeffGu

MustangMike said:


> ...what did you not like about yours?



Nothing, actually. I keep it at the house we live in. We have another property in a nearby town, and the bulk of the firewood is there (we run the business out of the house there), and I wanted a bit more robust machine at that property. I happened to be at the right place at the right time, and got this one for the same price I paid for the 22-ton. Couldn't pass it up!


----------



## nomad_archer

JeffGu said:


> Nothing, actually. I keep it at the house we live in. We have another property in a nearby town, and the bulk of the firewood is there (we run the business out of the house there), and I wanted a bit more robust machine at that property. I happened to be at the right place at the right time, and got this one for the same price I paid for the 22-ton. Couldn't pass it up!


I have a 22 ton DHT splitter and prefer the faster sub 10 second cycle time over the higher tonage slower cycle splitters. But at half price you got a smoking deal I would have picked it up too. Nice scrounge.


----------



## JeffGu

Thanks. My 22-ton CountyLine's cycle time is 13 seconds, so really not any faster. Just looked on the spec sheet in the manual, and was surprised it wasn't faster. So, looks like I won't have to get used to a slower pace! But I do know that some of the smaller ones are under 10 seconds.


----------



## Erik B

crazywolf said:


> Guess I missed all the excitement around here.
> 
> I scrounged a small >8" diameter oak that had broken in half. I had to push around a bunch of pine tree's that had fallen with the FEL. I wish I had gotten to the pine before it rotted. I also bought a pallet of "Liberty Bricks" which are compressed saw dust. It's working well to extend my burning of wood that isn't quite ready. I throw a couple of the bricks in and get them burning well then toss on some oak splits. The boys and wife always help moving the splits to the stack. They teamed up on a bigger oak split I had since it was so heavy.


Great picture of those two working together. Great teamwork


----------



## MustangMike

The cycle rate on my CountyTime suits me just fine. Some with faster cycle time don't open as wide, so you have to take that into account.

The advantage of the bigger ton one is on the really tough stuff it will not slow as much. That is the only time it does not work as fast as I can keep up with.

My 22 ton will slow, but it does not stop. Will go right through a Y, really impresses me.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> ”People willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both.” .. Thomas Jefferson. Perhaps we can learn from the past, but maybe not ...


That's true. I can see the whole give them an inch and they take a mile. It's a predicament with no easy solution


----------



## Ambull01

Erik B said:


> Great picture of those two working together. Great teamwork


****, I forgot the wheelbarrow pic. I'll take one tomorrow morning before my run


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> You have a Hilux!? Pics! Or are there pics on this thread already? Sucks being relegated to a phone.
> I want a Hilux bad ever since I saw that Top Gear episode where they try to kill it. Not that this is a PC view but it's the vehicle of choice for terrorist in distant lands so they are battle tested


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> I think the Hilux is available with a diesel. Supposef to have a higher payload rating too. Grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> And there I go again, off topic discussion



Yes ambull01 mines 3 litre diesel


----------



## dancan

Hey Coro , more pics of the splitter ?


----------



## Ambull01

Coro cutter said:


> View attachment 471053
> View attachment 471054


 
Do you ford rivers with that thing? I want one of those trucks!


----------



## DrewUth

It'd be REALLY cool if the Hilux still came with the solid front axle. I had an '84 that was rated "1 ton" and that truck was truly unbreakable.

EDIT: Except for the frame. That b*tch was rusty. I broke it twice haha.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Do you ford rivers with that thing? I want one of those trucks!



You can still find a lot of 80s Japanese trucks down here, they don't rust all out bad like they did up north (well, some, mine is rusty, but a lot aren't). In fact I saw a old yota one ton dually yesterday. Now any of the diesel models are rarer, but still a ton of gassers, 2wd and 4wd.

edit: like here is one, no pics though and I think his asking price is high, but they still exist

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/5351242343.html


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> It'd be REALLY cool if the Hilux still came with the solid front axle. I had an '84 that was rated "1 ton" and that truck was truly unbreakable.
> 
> EDIT: Except for the frame. That b*tch was rusty. I broke it twice haha.


Damn it, the Hilux has IFS now? Guess that would still work but puts a damper on my excitement. Although, how can millions of Chevy trucks be wrong.



zogger said:


> You can still find a lot of 80s Japanese trucks down here, they don't rust all out bad like they did up north (well, some, mine is rusty, but a lot aren't). In fact I saw a old yota one ton dually yesterday. Now any of the diesel models are rarer, but still a ton of gassers, 2wd and 4wd.
> 
> edit: like here is one, no pics though and I think his asking price is high, but they still exist
> 
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/5351242343.html


You know, I've never seen a 1 ton Toyota dually. Actually, don't recall ever seeing full sized asian made trucks.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You know, I've never seen a 1 ton Toyota dually. Actually, don't recall ever seeing full sized asian made trucks.


Just the little cabovers here that have some kind of enclosed box.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

There is an old tacoma sized toyota rolling around here that is a flat bed dually. No clue as to what ist rating is but it sure did confuse me the first time i saw it.


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> There is an old tacoma sized toyota rolling around here that is a flat bed dually. No clue as to what ist rating is but it sure did confuse me the first time i saw it.


There is a guy around here that took one of those asian minitruck campers and pulled the camper off. He enclosed the back of the cab with plywood and built a flatbed. Craziest looking thing I have ever seen. I will post a pic if I can find one.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Damn it, the Hilux has IFS now? Guess that would still work but puts a damper on my excitement. Although, how can millions of Chevy trucks be wrong.
> 
> 
> You know, I've never seen a 1 ton Toyota dually. Actually, don't recall ever seeing full sized asian made trucks.




The 80s Japanese "one tons" were the same size as the non duallies. They aren't big. Datsun had one, too.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> The 80s Japanese "one tons" were the same size as the non duallies. They aren't big. Datsun had one, too.


That makes sense. I heard in other partd of the world what we call mid sized trucks are actually full sized. Not sure if that's our bigger is better culture or if we really need the huge beasts I see on the roads


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> That makes sense. I heard in other partd of the world what we call mid sized trucks are actually full sized. Not sure if that's our bigger is better culture or if we really need the huge beasts I see on the roads



There are several reasons our pickups are so much bigger.

For one, in the US, trailers are biased for more weight on the drawbar, which increases stability at speed. In other countries, they put much less weight on the drawbar, and just lower the speed limit for vehicles towing trailers. In order to stabilize the trailer, the truck needs to be heavier, and have a longer wheelbase in the US.

Second, longer wheelbases allow for better ride quality. To scale up the entire vehicle, it gets wider and taller.

Third, we have the room for them, and when trucks were being developed, we had our own oil to refine, so we could afford to have bigger trucks that burn more fuel.


----------



## MustangMike

The guy next door tells me his full size V-8 4X4 gets the same mileage as his Ranger V-6 4X4, so why bother?


----------



## Ambull01

lol. I know the older Ranger V6s were freaking gutless. The V6s in the current smaller trucks have some grunt but mileage isn't great. 

Seems like all vehicles are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> lol. I know the older Ranger V6s were freaking gutless. The V6s in the current smaller trucks have some grunt but mileage isn't great.
> 
> Seems like all vehicles are getting bigger and bigger.


Remember when the Tundra was not a compact but not a fullsize?


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> The guy next door tells me his full size V-8 4X4 gets the same mileage as his Ranger V-6 4X4, so why bother?



They are making gains on some. The vacation I took through your back yard a couple months ago was in a new Dodge Ram 1500, 4x4, 5.7 Hemi. We went 3200 miles, averaged 21 mpg and that Hemi is no slouch. It pulls a 28' camper good too.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> The guy next door tells me his full size V-8 4X4 gets the same mileage as his Ranger V-6 4X4, so why bother?





Ambull01 said:


> lol. I know the older Ranger V6s were freaking gutless. The V6s in the current smaller trucks have some grunt but mileage isn't great.
> 
> Seems like all vehicles are getting bigger and bigger.





svk said:


> Remember when the Tundra was not a compact but not a fullsize?



Multi Quote time.... 

Mike my 4.0 V6 gets 18-20 highway when its at its best. I am seeing the new fullsize v8's are getting similar mileage with more cargo capacity and room. I am seriously considering going full size 4 door with a 6ft bed on the next truck.

Ambull the 4.0 V6 in my tacoma has plenty of balls and had never left me wishing it had more power even when maxed out with a load of wood in the bed and some on a trailer.

Svk the old tundra's are just slightly bigger than the second gen tacoma's. The new tundras are massive. A guy in my neighborhood has one and it is a freaking sharp looking truck.


----------



## hardpan

Fordhighboy1 said:


> There is an old tacoma sized toyota rolling around here that is a flat bed dually. No clue as to what ist rating is but it sure did confuse me the first time i saw it.



Not many around anymore. That sounds like a one ton Yota. They put crazy big boxes on the back of some of them.

Judging by your name I am guessing you can answer a question for me. What is the official definition of a "Ford High Boy"?


----------



## hardpan

Don't forget the T-100.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Also, crash safety standards have added a lot of weight, and emissions controls have stolen a lot of horsepower, compared to vehicles from decades ago. The simple fact is, that a 1/2 ton pickup nowadays weighs more than my 1986 chevy C-30 one ton, and puts less pollution into the air, while burning less fuel. And, it's a lot safer and more comfortable, although there's no way I could work on it the same as my beater with a heater.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Remember when the Tundra was not a compact but not a fullsize?


I think so. Spent my early years in Hawai'i so not as much trucks there lol. What the hell is a full size now? Thought the half tons are mid sized and 3/4-1 ton are full sized? The damn half tons are freaking massive 



hardpan said:


> They are making gains on some. The vacation I took through your back yard a couple months ago was in a new Dodge Ram 1500, 4x4, 5.7 Hemi. We went 3200 miles, averaged 21 mpg and that Hemi is no slouch. It pulls a 28' camper good too.


Damn I'm surprised by that. Would think the Hemi would be on the lower end of mpg ratings. I know the Chevy 5.3 gets respectable mpg. 



nomad_archer said:


> Multi Quote time....
> 
> Mike my 4.0 V6 gets 18-20 highway when its at its best. I am seeing the new fullsize v8's are getting similar mileage with more cargo capacity and room. I am seriously considering going full size 4 door with a 6ft bed on the next truck.
> 
> Ambull the 4.0 V6 in my tacoma has plenty of balls and had never left me wishing it had more power even when maxed out with a load of wood in the bed and some on a trailer.
> 
> Svk the old tundra's are just slightly bigger than the second gen tacoma's. The new tundras are massive. A guy in my neighborhood has one and it is a freaking sharp looking truck.


Yeah the Taco and Frontier have some grunt. I wonder if the size war will stop anytime soon? Remember when all Cadis were freaking land boats? Now it seems they're getting smaller.
The new Tundras may be the hotrod of the midsize trucks. Only thing I don't like is the rear upper door. Looks kind of funky



hardpan said:


> Don't forget the T-100.


Was the the precursor to the Taco or Tundra? I see a few of them on the road every now and then



kingOFgEEEks said:


> Also, crash safety standards have added a lot of weight, and emissions controls have stolen a lot of horsepower, compared to vehicles from decades ago. The simple fact is, that a 1/2 ton pickup nowadays weighs more than my 1986 chevy C-30 one ton, and puts less pollution into the air, while burning less fuel. And, it's a lot safer and more comfortable, although there's no way I could work on it the same as my beater with a heater.


Yes, good points. Always wanted a late 60s or early 70s muscle car. 68 Charger, GTX, Camaro, Cuda, etc. Man they had some great styling. Now a lot of cars look the same. On the plus side they handle better, safer, much better mpg, etc. Would be nice driving around in a Hemi Cuda though


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> Remember when the Tundra was not a compact but not a fullsize?



My dad has one of the earlier Tundas that fit that description. I prefer mini trucks (Tacomas/Frontiers) but he really likes the size of his Tundra. They were the second generation of the "T100" Toyotas of the early 90s. Great trucks, but still bigger than I like.


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> My dad has one of the earlier Tundas that fit that description. I prefer mini trucks (Tacomas/Frontiers) but he really likes the size of his Tundra. They were the second generation of the "T100" Toyotas of the early 90s. Great trucks, but still bigger than I like.


I like the size of the current Chevy Colorado. Enough size for moving stuff but not too big. Of course I have 5 kids so I am forced to own a Suburban until a few of them are out of the house.


----------



## DrewUth

I have a first gen Frontier, I used to own a D21 "Hardbody" before it. I love it, it has the rear jump seats. No kids yet, but my sister and I grew up int he back of my dads old Toyota "Xtra Cab" as well as his D21 Hardbody, so I am not worried- I want to buy the wife an Xterra when it comes time for kids.

The Colorados look pretty nice and I hear great things about them, but I refuse to own American vehicles (at least ones I have to rely on daily). I have yet to find one that is as easy to work on and maintain and is as reliable as what Japan has to offer. I do own a '68 Mercury, it is unbelievably reliable and of course easy to work on- so I am not un-Patriotic haha.


----------



## svk

Here's one @Ambull01 can aspire to build with his van. This guy is also somewhere near my cabin. This is similar to the mini camper turned flatbed but I couldn't find a pic of that.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I like the size of the current Chevy Colorado. Enough size for moving stuff but not too big. Of course I have 5 kids so I am forced to own a Suburban until a few of them are out of the house.



My neighbor has a colorado it looks nearly like a full size with an itty bitty bed. It may be a bigger bed than I think but it just looks small.


----------



## mn woodcutter

It's actually below freezing here in MN! My goal now is to wait until Jan to turn the furnace on for the first time. Shouldn't be a problem as long as it stays above 10 degrees.


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> I have a first gen Frontier, I used to own a D21 "Hardbody" before it. I love it, it has the rear jump seats. No kids yet, but my sister and I grew up int he back of my dads old Toyota "Xtra Cab" as well as his D21 Hardbody, so I am not worried- I want to buy the wife an Xterra when it comes time for kids.
> 
> 
> The Colorados look pretty nice and I hear great things about them, but I refuse to own American vehicles (at least ones I have to rely on daily). I have yet to find one that is as easy to work on and maintain and is as reliable as what Japan has to offer. I do own a '68 Mercury, it is unbelievably reliable and of course easy to work on- so I am not un-Patriotic haha.


Wait, you think working on import vehicles are easier? Holy hell. I can barely fit my hands in most engine bays these days. Don't know how mechanics do it. Dad used to have a early 70s Chevy truck. I could sit in the engine bay lol. No issues fixing just about anything as a shade tree mechanic.



svk said:


> Here's one @Ambull01 can aspire to build with his van. This guy is also somewhere near my cabin. This is similar to the mini camper turned flatbed but I couldn't find a pic of that.
> 
> View attachment 471154


Nice! I would actually prefer something like that than a newer prettier truck. The newer trucks are nice but I would be too afraid to scratch it


----------



## 300zx_tt

I have a 2014 ram 1500 4x4... She puts down around 400hp and 400ft/lbs of torque. 5.7l hemi with an 8spd auto, it has an Eco mode so when you are less than 25% throttle it shuts down 4 of the 8 cylinders. When I go to the shore I can get ~26 mpg avg. I cruise at 80mph at 1600rpm's in 8th gear. I had a 99 ram with the 5.2 in it a while ago and averaged about 7 mpg... Ohh how far we've come in 15 years


----------



## zogger

Local yota one ton camper dually. Cut it down to a crew cab and flatbed...

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5349567999.html


----------



## zogger

mn woodcutter said:


> It's actually below freezing here in MN! My goal now is to wait until Jan to turn the furnace on for the first time. Shouldn't be a problem as long as it stays above 10 degrees. View attachment 471182



Now that is a sharp looking stove! What is it?


----------



## farmer steve

well it was to wet to go to the woods today so i figured i'd split a little snob wood. 2 buckets of dry,bark falling off hickory. i hope it's not to dry.

i also did 2 buckets of commoner wood too. just some oak and ash. seriously i wish you all could burn some of this hickory. the long burn times are great and the coals just keep going.


----------



## Ambull01

300zx_tt said:


> I have a 2014 ram 1500 4x4... She puts down around 400hp and 400ft/lbs of torque. 5.7l hemi with an 8spd auto, it has an Eco mode so when you are less than 25% throttle it shuts down 4 of the 8 cylinders. When I go to the shore I can get ~26 mpg avg. I cruise at 80mph at 1600rpm's in 8th gear. I had a 99 ram with the 5.2 in it a while ago and averaged about 7 mpg... Ohh how far we've come in 15 years


26 is freaking awesome! I can only do that rpm going 65 in the Cadi. Only 6 gears though.



zogger said:


> Local yota one ton camper dually. Cut it down to a crew cab and flatbed...
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/5349567999.html



I would actually keep it as is. Family likes to camp but my wife wants a trailer. I don't really consider a trailer to be camping but happy wife happy life or however that saying goes. 
BTW, you into football? My team beat the crap out of the Falcons last weekend. Hope they stay unbeaten against the Giants.



farmer steve said:


> well it was to wet to go to the woods today so i figured i'd split a little snob wood. 2 buckets of dry,bark falling off hickory. i hope it's not to dry.
> View attachment 471200
> i also did 2 buckets of commoner wood too. just some oak and ash. seriously i wish you all could burn some of this hickory. the long burn times are great and the coals just keep going.


Give me your address again, I'll bring my van up and you can check my wheelbarrow out


----------



## JeffGu

My V-6 Silverado gets the same gas mileage as the V-8 ones. Not as much power, either. I think for something as big as a pickup truck, you might as well get a V-8 and be done with it.


----------



## mn woodcutter

zogger said:


> Now that is a sharp looking stove! What is it?


It's a Pacific Energy Fusion


----------



## dancan

Hino , the commercial Toyota truck .
Hino trucks in North America are not the same as the rest of the world , look up Hino Ranger for the real ones .
51* out there right now , a few Zogger sticks in the furnace still burning because it's dropping to 21* by tomorrow night .


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> 26 is freaking awesome! I can only do that rpm going 65 in the Cadi. Only 6 gears though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually keep it as is. Family likes to camp but my wife wants a trailer. I don't really consider a trailer to be camping but happy wife happy life or however that saying goes.
> BTW, you into football? My team beat the crap out of the Falcons last weekend. Hope they stay unbeaten against the Giants.
> 
> 
> Give me your address again, I'll bring my van up and you can check my wheelbarrow out



---never been into any team sports. In school I did weight lifting, gymnastics, etc but mostly I just went home and worked or did outdoors stuff. I did go to a hawks/celtics game once, back when the celtics had larry bird, etc. It was totally worth it to see spud webb of the hawks, simply the most amazing human athlete ever. He made all those giant guys look like crippled up lumbering dinosaurs. He was twice as fast and twice as nimble. To see a guy just two inches taller than me fly through the air and slam dunk..I mean, real life super hero action.

As to the campers, tell ya whut, that m1102 I got from morewood would be an ideal work/fun/camping combo unit. Open, use it for hauling wood or whatever cargo, want to go camping, throw the bows on with the army top or just cob something, tarp or whatever, stick in some camping gear and go. Well, I'd sweep it out first... Best of both worlds.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> ---never been into any team sports. In school I did weight lifting, gymnastics, etc but mostly I just went home and worked or did outdoors stuff. I did go to a hawks/celtics game once, back when the celtics had larry bird, etc. It was totally worth it to see spud webb of the hawks, simply the most amazing human athlete ever. He made all those giant guys look like crippled up lumbering dinosaurs. He was twice as fast and twice as nimble. To see a guy just two inches taller than me fly through the air and slam dunk..I mean, real life super hero action.
> 
> As to the campers, tell ya whut, that m1102 I got from morewood would be an ideal work/fun/camping combo unit. Open, use it for hauling wood or whatever cargo, want to go camping, throw the bows on with the army top or just cob something, tarp or whatever, stick in some camping gear and go. Well, I'd sweep it out first... Best of both worlds.



Wait a minute, isn't Spud Webb like 5' tall? Just kidding. 

When did you get a M1102? You're really stepping up in the world. Something like this is all I'll need, for the summer at least: 
http://olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_ltt-hmt_trailer_m1101_m1102.php

There's a bunch of them at my National Guard unit. I don't think they'll notice if I take one.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Wait a minute, isn't Spud Webb like 5' tall? Just kidding.
> 
> When did you get a M1102? You're really stepping up in the world. Something like this is all I'll need, for the summer at least:
> http://olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_ltt-hmt_trailer_m1101_m1102.php
> 
> There's a bunch of them at my National Guard unit. I don't think they'll notice if I take one.



Spud is I think 5'7", I am 5-5. IIRC, his best move that game, I think Parrish? not sure, was watching spud, was blocking him near the basket, spud charges him, throws the ball between his legs, whips around him, catches it on the bounce going up, and..keeps flying through the air like dang batman and slams it. Jaw dropping unreal. I mean he gets like five feet off the floor and took over darn near 20 feet away something like that.

Trailer I got from member morewood here, he had some in the tradin post. He might have more, don't know. Your van you got now would haul it if you got the right L tube deal receiver hitch (suitable class plus extra strengthening at the frame), and/or put shorter tires in the trailer. You know how high they sit up with the military wheels. I haven't used mine yet, the truck for it (that has the same military tires) is sitting up the hill waiting for me to put an engine in it (next summer, had to do other vehicle maintenance costs first). The trailer has to sit level for it to work correctly with the surge brakes. Easy enough to do just with wheel/tire swap to match it to your van.


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> ---never been into any team sports. In school I did weight lifting, gymnastics, etc but mostly I just went home and worked or did outdoors stuff. I did go to a hawks/celtics game once, back when the celtics had larry bird, etc. It was totally worth it to see spud webb of the hawks, simply the most amazing human athlete ever. He made all those giant guys look like crippled up lumbering dinosaurs. He was twice as fast and twice as nimble. To see a guy just two inches taller than me fly through the air and slam dunk..I mean, real life super hero action.
> 
> As to the campers, tell ya whut, that m1102 I got from morewood would be an ideal work/fun/camping combo unit. Open, use it for hauling wood or whatever cargo, want to go camping, throw the bows on with the army top or just cob something, tarp or whatever, stick in some camping gear and go. Well, I'd sweep it out first... Best of both worlds.



Spud was an outstanding athlete but Bird was a master of the game. I am prejudiced though as Bird grew up at French Lick, 40 minute drive from my hometown. Larry and his younger brother, Eddie I think, played High School ball in our gym many times. Larry remained a good ole small town boy all through his pro career. When he came home he would hang out at the same places as before his basketball fame. In those days I drove through French lick frequently and saw him a couple times jogging along the highway with his wife (she was about as tall as Spud). Drove past his house many times, nice ranch home, pool, nice pole barn, and full size basketball court. A unique guy.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> Spud is I think 5'7", I am 5-5. IIRC, his best move that game, I think Parrish? not sure, was watching spud, was blocking him near the basket, spud charges him, throws the ball between his legs, whips around him, catches it on the bounce going up, and..keeps flying through the air like dang batman and slams it. Jaw dropping unreal. I mean he gets like five feet off the floor and took over darn near 20 feet away something like that.
> 
> Trailer I got from member morewood here, he had some in the tradin post. He might have more, don't know. Your van you got now would haul it if you got the right L tube deal receiver hitch (suitable class plus extra strengthening at the frame), and/or put shorter tires in the trailer. You know how high they sit up with the military wheels. I haven't used mine yet, the truck for it (that has the same military tires) is sitting up the hill waiting for me to put an engine in it (next summer, had to do other vehicle maintenance costs first). The trailer has to sit level for it to work correctly with the surge brakes. Easy enough to do just with wheel/tire swap to match it to your van.


So now you have two truck trailers? Link them up and make a firewood scrounging truck train.


----------



## zogger

hardpan said:


> Spud was an outstanding athlete but Bird was a master of the game. I am prejudiced though as Bird grew up at French Lick, 40 minute drive from my hometown. Larry and his younger brother, Eddie I think, played High School ball in our gym many times. Larry remained a good ole small town boy all through his pro career. When he came home he would hang out at the same places as before his basketball fame. In those days I drove through French lick frequently and saw him a couple times jogging along the highway with his wife (she was about as tall as Spud). Drove past his house many times, nice ranch home, pool, nice pole barn, and full size basketball court. A unique guy.



Oh heck ya, a dead shot too, always fairly..calm is the word. Professional. Sort of mosey over, look, shoot, swish.


----------



## DrewUth

Ambull01 said:


> Wait, you think working on import vehicles are easier? Holy hell. I can barely fit my hands in most engine bays these days. Don't know how mechanics do it. Dad used to have a early 70s Chevy truck. I could sit in the engine bay lol. No issues fixing just about anything as a shade tree mechanic.



It's easier bc you never actually have to work on em!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardpan

Bird didn't have a pro athlete's body but his inside moves were second to none. His battles with Magic Johnson are legendary. Bird was so good that he ended up saying Magic was the better player. Sorry. I get a little wound up thinking of those days.


----------



## MustangMike

Was in the tree stand again this afternoon, and again, right before dark I saw 3 of them. They just stayed out of range, watched them for about 10 minutes before they must have winded me and one of them snorted, then they left.

I think I'll go up a different tree tomorrow, see if I can screw them up a bit. Season is almost over, but I'm still tryin!

Could have been worse, at least I saw them.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Was in the tree stand again this afternoon, and again, right before dark I saw 3 of them. They just stayed out of range, watched them for about 10 minutes before they must have winded me and one of them snorted, then they left.
> 
> I think I'll go up a different tree tomorrow, see if I can screw them up a bit. Season is almost over, but I'm still tryin!
> 
> Could have been worse, at least I saw them.



Was in the driver seat Wednesday evening, right before dark, only saw one, point blank range, watched him for .5 seconds, if he had broke wind I would have smelled it, couldn't leave soon enough for me.

Didn't have a choice, drove the same road again Thursday morning but got lucky and didn't see him again.

Could have been worse, he could have been a half second slower. Big buck, big rack, couldn't see his feet below my hood.

LOL. Good luck my friend on finding closure with your hunting season.


----------



## MustangMike

My neighbor keeps spotting a 9 point in the wood lot a block in back of me (where I cut wood). Houses all around, you can't hunt it, so that is where he stays!


----------



## Coro cutter

dancan said:


> Hey Coro , more pics of the splitter ?


This splitter is one that lies down for cartage but stand it up to split. 
I'm guessing you want photos of the one next to my truck


----------



## Coro cutter

Ambull01 said:


> Do you ford rivers with that thing? I want one of those trucks!



It goes where you want to take it ambull01 
It has a solid front axle.


----------



## Coro cutter

DrewUth said:


> It'd be REALLY cool if the Hilux still came with the solid front axle. I had an '84 that was rated "1 ton" and that truck was truly unbreakable.
> 
> EDIT: Except for the frame. That b*tch was rusty. I broke it twice haha.



Yes mine has a solid front axle


----------



## DrewUth

Today's lineup! Scrounging wood for next year at Grandma's house. Love when I have "recreational" cutting to do, it gives me the opportunity to run lots of saws when I'm not concerned with how fast I get the job done.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

I wanted to split some wood today but this head cold had other plans. It knocked me on by butt. I'm just trying not to drive the wife nuts because I am not feeling well.


----------



## Ambull01

DrewUth said:


> It's easier bc you never actually have to work on em!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't know, Ford has really stepped up their game lately. The American auto makers are finally building decent vehicles these days after decades of sub par products.

@nomad_archer isn't it funny men are supposed to be the tougher sex? Cut, split, and stack wood all day. Manual labor. Until recently, special operations only took men. Men with a head cold, look out. Total divas lol.


----------



## dancan

Reid , if they make something decent let me know what it is , I haven't seen it yet LOL
When they get something pretty close to good they engineer the goodness out of it with the next model .


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I don't know, Ford has really stepped up their game lately. The American auto makers are finally building decent vehicles these days after decades of sub par products.
> 
> @nomad_archer isn't it funny men are supposed to be the tougher sex? Cut, split, and stack wood all day. Manual labor. Until recently, special operations only took men. Men with a head cold, look out. Total divas lol.


When guys get sick we are useless. When women get sick they still do just about everything the usually do.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Brewz said:


> Had a fantastic day today!
> Went to see these logs that I was told were 1 meter round. Yep..... 1 to 1.2 Meters or 4 feet thick, and there is 40 feet of it for the taking.
> The lady that owns the place is one of those genuinely fantastic people!
> 79 years old, tells me her husband dies last year and apparently she cut up the rest of the tree, and I wouldn't put it past her! Told me she was raised in the north of Western Australia on a massive property and that country is hard!
> When I turned up she said, "Oh good, your young and strong...... Do you have a large saw?"
> Apparently others had come to look but driven off with their tails between their legs.
> Every time I turned around she was videoing me on her phone or trying to help by hitting in wedges. In the end I told her I loved the fact that she wanted to help but I really didn't want to injure her if the saw threw a chain or something. I would never forgive myself. She smiled, patted me on the shoulder and said, your right....I will go spray some weeds. I recon if I turned my back she would have had my 066 Magnum buried in timber!!!
> 
> Cut some slabs, but hot sure how to treat them to avoid cracking....... anyone got any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 469557
> 
> 
> View attachment 469558
> 
> 
> View attachment 469559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469560
> 
> 
> View attachment 469561
> 
> 
> View attachment 469562
> 
> 
> I could only get 2/3 of what I cut in my trailer, but was very glad to see it stacked out the back to dry out further.
> Bloody heavy lifting.
> I will be going back for the rest, and more
> 
> View attachment 469563




Pretty cool stuff there


----------



## MustangMike

I recently ran into a guy driving a new full size Ford Eco Boost truck, and he said he loved it. Was getting 26 MPG Hwy, and said it rode like a Caddy.

Had a good tow rating also. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Philbert

Coro cutter said:


> This splitter is one that lies down for cartage but stand it up to split.


I have seen a few photos of that general style of splitter from folks in NZ and AUS. Is that the most common type down there?

Most of ours in the US are either horizontal, or horizontal/vertical. But the vertical ones split wood on the ground - don't think I have seen any that split wood on a table.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Mike , while it's under warranty , great trucks .
Had one come in just passed warranty , check engine light was on , computer was seeing a difference in the cam timing , was 4K$ to fix at that time , that's just one issue with them , there are more .


----------



## KiwiBro

We are flooded with cheap, simple Chinese, predominately horizontal hydraulic.
There are some NZ manufacturers. One I would buy from, another I could not afford, another I am still taking a watching brief on.
Most of the home made ones I see are vertical.
This is one of my favourite such machine (to look at):


----------



## MustangMike

I'll keep my hydro, that looks too easy to shed your fingers!


----------



## JeffGu

Fast as hell, though. A bit dangerous looking if you get distracted or in too big of a hurry.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> So now you have two truck trailers? Link them up and make a firewood scrounging truck train.



I might try that one day with the tractor.


----------



## Ambull01

zogger said:


> I might try that one day with the tractor.


Zogger the scrounge train master. Riding through his little slice of paradise. Sounds great


----------



## Ambull01

@Erik B Here's the wheelbarrow. Not pretty but works so far.
Extra pic of my firewood split thief


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> This is one of my favourite such machines (to look at):


Bailey's recently posted that video. No comment needed.

I was referring more to the 'Aussie Chopper' series.


But they look like the wood/rounds must be cut off square to stand on end.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I like that hydraulic lifter, but not the 18" max bite or the two handed operation. I often hold the piece where I want it to split with one hand and operate the lever with the other. Also, my splitter will eat 24" wood, but I try to keep them under 20".


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> I was referring more to the 'Aussie Chopper' series.


 Wash your mouth out. We're Kiwis, generally with an inferiority complex about our big anotherMotherBrothers across the ditch.
Nah, just joking. Oz has plenty of good buggers, and they take plenty of our lazy buggers so it's all good.

Whitlands Engineering would certainly be my pick of their firewood machinery manufacturers and would love a Rex model but not the price tag.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> We are flooded with cheap, simple Chinese, predominately horizontal hydraulic.
> There are some NZ manufacturers. One I would buy from, another I could not afford, another I am still taking a watching brief on.
> Most of the home made ones I see are vertical.
> This is one of my favourite such machines (to look at):




hahaha! I love it, rhythmic!


----------



## SteveSS

Steve (SVK), I snagged a bottle of the Smoked Maple Knob Creek. Great recommendation! Really good! I'm a fan.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Steve (SVK), I snagged a bottle of the Smoked Maple Knob Creek. Great recommendation! Really good! I'm a fan.


Glad to hear!

If you think I'm discerning with my splitting axes, it pales in comparison to my whisky!

Tonight I bought a bottle of maple flavored Irish cream. That is going to be tasty in my coffee tomorrow!


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> hahaha! I love it, rhythmic!


A bit like "stare into my splitter. You are getting sleepy, veeeery sleeepy"


----------



## KiwiBro

Another one I like:


Tim does (or used to) a fair bit of old man pine. It's a pretty good weak spot testing timber because it's so stringy and can hang on for all it's worth so tends to find the weak spots in the splitter design.

Daydreaming up the ultimate splitter for our needs is probably something many of us do. However, there may be a very good reason why I have never seen a splitter like the one in my head; it's so 'out-there' it won't work. It's a batch-loaded automatic splitter. The operator just has to keep it fed with rounds/rings and clear the out-feed. In my head it makes best use of a single-operators time, and the operator can be cutting and loading the next batch of rings while the current batch works its way through the splitter. About a 15 minutes to empty a full charge of rounds/rings. It's one of those sorts of machines that people won't know what the heck it is at first glance. Maybe one day I can afford to get serious about building it.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I recently ran into a guy driving a new full size Ford Eco Boost truck, and he said he loved it. Was getting 26 MPG Hwy, and said it rode like a Caddy.
> 
> Had a good tow rating also. Sounds good to me!


My last truck was a brand new 2000 f150 2 wheel drive v6. I drove the snot out off it and loaded the bed with wood, gravel and even heaping loads of manure. I drove it for 14 years without any major repairs. We also had a 2002 expedition (4 kids) that we drove and towed with for 12 years. I replaced both vehicles with a 2013 super crew long wheelbase f150 Eco-boost that I love so far. The motor has tons of torque and is quiet, truck rides great. 
I looked at the dodge, the Eco diesel was not out yet but it deserves a look I believe. The ford had a bigger cab and was available with the longer box as well when the other 2 weren't. 
Long story but I believe truck choice comes down to, the best truck is the one you take care of. I've had good luck with the fords.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got 6 loads like this Saturday and Sunday from my senior citizen. He's been working hard getting all the leaners on his property down and these were the stacks next to his driveway that he wanted gone. There is a nice stack of fresh oak that is there waiting for me, 3 or 4 loads of poles in the back, and some monster ash rounds that he rolled up away from what will be the swamp in the spring. I may not get back over there until spring unless the snow stays away over the holiday.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent a couple hours signing and staking snowmobile trails today. Now all we need is snow!


----------



## svk

Had some morning commitments which prevented me from joining thedodgegeeks, dieselfitter, and others up at the charity cut. After that I headed over to my friend's place to take down the second willow pole that the tree service left. 

This one had a little more grit in it than the first tree I did for them this fall. I've got two dull chains after today but no big deal knowing how much I saved them from having to get a second tree service to come in and finish the job. 







All set for some lucky craigslist scrounger to come and haul away. I refuse to burn this pee smelling junk.


----------



## SteveSS

New saw?


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 471828
> Spent a couple hours signing and staking snowmobile trails today.


I thought that the photo caption would say that it was all forest, prior to your scrounge!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, So, you are giving that big boy a workout! Nice!


----------



## hardpan

Going out on a limb (pun intended) but my guess would be you are really digging your time with 85CC? Nice.


----------



## al-k

i don't if it worth it,but its free


----------



## MustangMike

Is that a Big Tulip (Yellow Poplar)?


----------



## hardpan

al-k said:


> View attachment 471878
> i don't if it worth it,but its free



"Free" is a pretty powerful word.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Had some morning commitments which prevented me from joining thedodgegeeks, dieselfitter, and others up at the charity cut. After that I headed over to my friend's place to take down the second willow pole that the tree service left.
> 
> This one had a little more grit in it than the first tree I did for them this fall. I've got two dull chains after today but no big deal knowing how much I saved them from having to get a second tree service to come in and finish the job.
> 
> View attachment 471837
> View attachment 471838
> View attachment 471839
> View attachment 471841
> 
> 
> All set for some lucky craigslist scrounger to come and haul away. I refuse to burn this pee smelling junk.
> View attachment 471843
> View attachment 471845



If I was a local cl scrounger there I would take it. It dries up light and burns hot, doesn't smell bad either once dried, at least the willow around here doesn't.

So anyway, you still got to go to a charity cut....


----------



## zogger

al-k said:


> View attachment 471878
> i don't if it worth it,but its free



Ha, that's a whopper!


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> New saw?


Picked it up in early September. I've only used it four times though, two of them were to do these big willows.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, So, you are giving that big boy a workout! Nice!


Yes definitely. That square filed loop on the shorter bar made fast work of noodling till I hit a bunch of grit in the bark. I was quite happy how well it held up cutting in this gritty crap.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Going out on a limb (pun intended) but my guess would be you are really digging your time with 85CC? Nice.


Oh yeah.


----------



## tla100

Ambull01 said:


> Damn I'm surprised by that. Would think the Hemi would be on the lower end of mpg ratings. I know the Chevy 5.3 gets respectable mpg.



The newer Hemi's get a lot better MPG, my '05 3/4 ton 4x4 gets 6.5-8 pulling, and 10-11 driving if I am lucky.


----------



## Coro cutter

Philbert said:


> I have seen a few photos of that general style of splitter from folks in NZ and AUS. Is that the most common type down there?
> 
> Most of ours in the US are either horizontal, or horizontal/vertical. But the vertical ones split wood on the ground - don't think I have seen any that split wood on a table.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Hi Philbert. The Chinese splitters are cheap and break easy. Fine if you like splitting straight grain wood. I prefer the vertical splitter with a table. The grey splitter is a vertical but lay it down for storeage and traveling. 
The yellow one is good having a decent table

the yellow one also has a log lifter which is handy. 
I would have to say the table is the way to go. No bending over too much


----------



## al-k

MustangMike said:


> Is that a Big Tulip (Yellow Poplar)?


i thought it was a ash but could be wrong.


----------



## nomad_archer

If the log is fresh and not dried, when you cut a round the center will have a green color to it and sort of smell like green tea if it is a tulip poplar. Based on bark alone, I get ash and tulip poplar mixed up. One cut and I can tell the difference. The ash wood will be very white. Do you have any pictures of leaves?


----------



## MustangMike

Ash & Tulip look very similar on the outside, but the core wood of Tulip will be greenish or brownish. Although Ash can grow large, it often does not, and the larger the log the more likely it is Tulip (a fast growing tree). The Emerald Ash Bore has severely reduced the number of large Ash trees. (Tulip, AKA Yellow Poplar, is actually a Magnolia tree). Ash wood is much harder than Tulip.

Ash will often have some symmetrical branches (180 degrees apart), and the leaves are very different.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> the leaves are very different.



That is an understatement. The difference in the leaves is like the difference between a bicycle and a full size pickup. Not like trying to tell the difference between a red oak/white oak which is more like telling the difference between a ford and a chevy pickup.


----------



## hardpan

I'm betting that is Tulip Tree.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Yes definitely. That square filed loop on the shorter bar made fast work of noodling till I hit a bunch of grit in the bark. I was quite happy how well it held up cutting in this gritty crap.




Glad you like the square file, let me know how you make out sharpening it.

After I saw you, I drew two 45 degree lines on the top of that box I sharpen my saws on to help me keep the angle consistent. I move the cutter close to the line and try to keep the file parallel with the line. It helps me. I also hold a paint stirrer in the hand that does not have the file, and put it in back of the tooth to keep it from moving (much faster than setting the chain break each time). When I saw you upstate, I just used my thumb, the paint stirrer works much better.

Remember, keeping the corner of the file in the corner of the tooth is the most important thing, and don't let the side cutter get a negative lean or your chain will not feed into the wood. (The corner should contact the wood first, not the bottom of the side plate). It is OK if the side plate is 90 degrees.

I always keep this chart in mind:

http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


----------



## al-k

nomad_archer said:


> If the log is fresh and not dried, when you cut a round the center will have a green color to it and sort of smell like green tea if it is a tulip poplar. Based on bark alone, I get ash and tulip poplar mixed up. One cut and I can tell the difference. The ash wood will be very white. Do you have any pictures of leaves?


No pics of leaves, the core is a little brown and outer part very white no smell that i noticed. Its funny i have driving by that tree for years now and never really noticed it till the town took it down. Its close to my place and i have many ash trees, nothing that big. I worked in a chip mill for awhile and any time we ran poplar it smelt really bad. 
Some guys already grabbed the top wood befor i had a chance to get down there,they took the easy stuff.


----------



## svk

@MustangMike
Thanks for those new ideas. I'm going to give it a try this week sometime.

I also received three free SF sharpenings from the Christmas thread. I'll probably have him convert a couple of my round loops though.


----------



## Jesseecho490

A little more wood I got from a farm down the road he said I could help myself to all the down trees and all the leaning / dead ones


----------



## nomad_archer

al-k said:


> No pics of leaves, the core is a little brown and outer part very white no smell that i noticed. Its funny i have driving by that tree for years now and never really noticed it till the town took it down. Its close to my place and i have many ash trees, nothing that big. I worked in a chip mill for awhile and any time we ran poplar it smelt really bad.
> Some guys already grabbed the top wood befor i had a chance to get down there,they took the easy stuff.



If that tree has been down for years it is probably dry and that is why is doesnt smell or have the green core. The brown core color is what tulip poplar looks like when it is dry. I think that is tulip poplar as well when I look at the picture. I believe if that was ash the wood color would be uniform. Regardless of what it is, that is a lot of wood and wood is BTU's and BTU's are heat. Burn it up.


----------



## Ambull01

tla100 said:


> The newer Hemi's get a lot better MPG, my '05 3/4 ton 4x4 gets 6.5-8 pulling, and 10-11 driving if I am lucky.



Holy ****! I think I would just use electric heat vs using that thing for firewood.


----------



## Philbert

Coro cutter said:


> I prefer the vertical splitter with a table.


We just don't see that style over here (or, at least, I never have).

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

So today a tree crew showed up at the house directly across the street to do some heavy trimming on several trees. Good outfit: worked fast; worked efficiently; equipment was not new, but all looked to be in really good shape; wore all the PPE; etc.

I don't _need_ any wood, and really don't have much room to store more, but I can always use a couple of long ash limbs for testing saws, etc., so I asked for a few. Guy was really friendly, but started cutting it into 16 inch pieces for me! I had to yell for him to stop - kind of hard to explain why I wanted to cut it myself.

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Ambull01 said:


> Holy ****! I think I would just use electric heat vs using that thing for firewood.



Well, 6.5 MPG is pushing hard, 65-70 pulling 28' 5th wheel and 16' fishing boat.....But yea, 8 mpg is about where I am at with skidloader or scrap trailer on back.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> So today a tree crew showed up at the house directly across the street to do some heavy trimming on several trees. Good outfit: worked fast; worked efficiently; equipment was not new, but all looked to be in really good shape; wore all the PPE; etc.
> 
> I don't _need_ any wood, and really don't have much room to store more, but I can always use a couple of long ash limbs for testing saws, etc., so I asked for a few. Guy was really friendly, but started cutting it into 16 inch pieces for me! I had to yell for him to stop - kind of hard to explain why I wanted to cut it myself.
> 
> Philbert



I ever hit powerball, I'm getting you your own woodlot. If ever anyone on here needed a place to cut and store, it's you man!


----------



## Erik B

Ambull01 said:


> @Erik B Here's the wheelbarrow. Not pretty but works so far.
> Extra pic of my firewood split thief


@Ambull01 Thanks for the pics. Looks like it should hold together for a year or two. Cute thief you have there as well.


----------



## hardpan

Philbert said:


> So today a tree crew showed up at the house directly across the street to do some heavy trimming on several trees. Good outfit: worked fast; worked efficiently; equipment was not new, but all looked to be in really good shape; wore all the PPE; etc.
> 
> I don't _need_ any wood, and really don't have much room to store more, but I can always use a couple of long ash limbs for testing saws, etc., so I asked for a few. Guy was really friendly, but started cutting it into 16 inch pieces for me! I had to yell for him to stop - kind of hard to explain why I wanted to cut it myself.
> 
> Philbert



If you told them you had CAD they probably would say, "Sorry, you should have used a condom." LOL


----------



## hardpan

tla100 said:


> Well, 6.5 MPG is pushing hard, 65-70 pulling 28' 5th wheel and 16' fishing boat.....But yea, 8 mpg is about where I am at with skidloader or scrap trailer on back.



I have heard, but not verified, the dividing line between the heavy drinking Hemi's and the more efficient ones is 2007.


----------



## wudpirat

Al-k:
My motto,
If it's free, it's for me..

I would just love to get my 7900 with the 32"bar into that beast.
I never saw anyone split a round sideways like that. Something I should know about?
I just cut the round and noodle it small enuf to handle, the hydo finishes the job.

Square cut chain, just makes my head hurt. Guess my old brain is to cluttered to absorb any more info.
This warm WX has me burning pine and uglies just enough to keep the chill away. That's just fine by me, save the good stuff for the next polar vertex, it's comming that's for sure.

Getting old ain't for sissies


----------



## al-k

wudpirat said:


> Al-k:
> My motto,
> If it's free, it's for me..
> 
> I would just love to get my 7900 with the 32"bar into that beast.
> I never saw anyone split a round sideways like that. Something I should know about?
> I just cut the round and noodle it small enuf to handle, the hydo finishes the job.
> 
> Square cut chain, just makes my head hurt. Guess my old brain is to cluttered to absorb any more info.
> This warm WX has me burning pine and uglies just enough to keep the chill away. That's just fine by me, save the good stuff for the next polar vertex, it's comming that's for sure.
> 
> Getting old ain't for sissies


My little 291 with a 20" bar would not go through, so we split off what was cut till i could finish the cut. besides that i could not move a round that big.


----------



## Greenthorn

Scrounged a black locust today..


----------



## OakWD5

2 Chestnut 1 Red Oak 1 block away. Finally 3 years ahead, maybe more with this mild winter. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
.


----------



## DrewUth

OakWD5 said:


> 2 Chestnut 1 Red Oak 1 block away. Finally 3 years ahead, maybe more with this mild winter. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



Did you get to cut it up or was it delivered like that? Hard to say which would be better- of course it's always cool to have free wood delivered, but it's even cooler if you get to run a few saws!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OakWD5

It was already cut up. Made 9 trips with my pick up to get it all back. Had to quarter about half of it to be able to get it loaded. Will start splitting hopefully Sunday. Will be able to run my saws to get some of the rounds down to size.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

mud to deep to cut with all the wood i got i should be good for two years.


----------



## tla100

hardpan said:


> I have heard, but not verified, the dividing line between the heavy drinking Hemi's and the more efficient ones is 2007.



It is very possible......I know the newer engines have a LOT more ponies too. I can't complain too bad, it is a bulletproof engine and I beat the crap out of it. I have buddies with duramax's and they are built, but then tranny goes. I would love a Cummins, but will keep what I have for now. I have been lookin on auctions and can pick up a nice 4 door 3/4 ton hemi for a LOT less than a diesel.......I hate payments.....and it would take a lot of years to pay that cummins off, even if runnin farm fuel thru it.....


----------



## Fordhighboy1

hardpan said:


> Not many around anymore. That sounds like a one ton Yota. They put crazy big boxes on the back of some of them.
> 
> Judging by your name I am guessing you can answer a question for me. What is the official definition of a "Ford High Boy"?


From my understanding an official highboy was a F250 built starting in 1973 and continuing till the mid 70's. What set them appart were they came standard with dana 60's front and back, a new process 205 geared transfer case, and four inch lift blocks in the rear. I have seen many fake "highboys" on ebay and such where they were advertizing the "propper lift springs" but real highboys had lift blocks. Basically it was a marketing ploy for ford in the 70's to sell lifted stock pickups because i have seen trucks that were setup the exact same as my old one that didn't have the highboy stamp on the title. Also in ford hot rod terms a lowboy is a roadster that has been lowered and a highboy is one at stock height just to add to the confusion.


----------



## SteveSS

Where you at in Missouri Fordhighboy1?


----------



## Philbert

A few days back maul ratt posted a video review of a new sawbuck:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/truncator-6pro-chainsaw-sawhorse.290823/

On YouTube, I happend to see some other videos of it; one with it mounted on the end/side of a trailer or pickup truck box, where it 'self-loads' '_Zogger wood_' right into the box! Interesting application that I thought ought to be shared with the 'Scrounging Firewood' crowd! (Fast forward to 3:20 on the video if you have already seen the product in use on the ground).



Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I generally just cut it to length while it is still attached to the tree.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> A few days back maul ratt posted a video review of a new sawbuck:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/truncator-6pro-chainsaw-sawhorse.290823/
> 
> On YouTube, I happend to see some other videos of it; one with it mounted on the end/side of a trailer or pickup truck box, where it 'self-loads' '_Zogger wood_' right into the box! Interesting application that I thought ought to be shared with the 'Scrounging Firewood' crowd! (Fast forward to 3:20 on the video if you have already seen the product in use on the ground).
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




The older version looks better. Then it needs a small conveyor on the dump side going to load wire tote boxes.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> The older version looks better. Then it needs a small conveyor on the dump side going to load wire tote boxes.


Keep it simple Zog. This is for the side of your wagon, not for Firewood, Inc.!

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

Fordhighboy1 said:


> From my understanding an official highboy was a F250 built starting in 1973 and continuing till the mid 70's. What set them appart were they came standard with dana 60's front and back, a new process 205 geared transfer case, and four inch lift blocks in the rear. I have seen many fake "highboys" on ebay and such where they were advertizing the "propper lift springs" but real highboys had lift blocks. Basically it was a marketing ploy for ford in the 70's to sell lifted stock pickups because i have seen trucks that were setup the exact same as my old one that didn't have the highboy stamp on the title. Also in ford hot rod terms a lowboy is a roadster that has been lowered and a highboy is one at stock height just to add to the confusion.



I have one that is not far off. It is a 1979 F250, Dana 60 in rear, Dana 44 in front, New Process 435 transmission, 300 six cylinder. I don't remember if it has the 4" lift blocks, guessing no. It has been sitting for several years now but at least I finally got it under roof. It is a project for when I have the time, so "it has been sitting for several years". I had no idea the word "highboy" was on the title and actually though it was just a fitting nickname. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bullvi22

Now that's a truck there! Dana 60 behind a six cylinder and a granny low first gear. Wish they still made them like that


----------



## hardpan

Bullvi22 said:


> Now that's a truck there! Dana 60 behind a six cylinder and a granny low first gear. Wish they still made them like that



My dad bought it new. It has I think 73000 miles on it, all stock. The only rust is above the left rear wheel and a bunch of holes rusted through the floor of the bed from the bottom side. It has 16.5 wheels still on it but of course that tire size has basically been discontinued. I did find some aluminum wheels 8 x 6.5 x 16 for it and they are not real common. I built a bay on a building just to get it out of the weather. One of these days, one of these days, aahhm.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Keep it simple Zog. This is for the side of your wagon, not for Firewood, Inc.!
> 
> Philbert


hahaha! Well, ok, but it depends on how much small diameter you have. I look at some of the areas around here that have been logged, and within a few years they grow up into fity buhzillion saplings. You could cut out 7/8ths and then have the start of a righteous decent woodlot, and in the meantime, a lot of cords of smalls!


----------



## Fordhighboy1

SteveSS said:


> Where you at in Missouri Fordhighboy1?



Just a bit north of you in Columbia.



hardpan said:


> I have one that is not far off. It is a 1979 F250, Dana 60 in rear, Dana 44 in front, New Process 435 transmission, 300 six cylinder. I don't remember if it has the 4" lift blocks, guessing no. It has been sitting for several years now but at least I finally got it under roof. It is a project for when I have the time, so "it has been sitting for several years". I had no idea the word "highboy" was on the title and actually though it was just a fitting nickname. Thanks for the info.



The one i have is currently just a rolling chassis. It is a 73 and dad has owned it since 76 and he went with his boss to pick it up when it was new in 73. It has the unusual 3600 lb dana 60s under it NP 205 transfer NP 435 swiss watch transmission and 360 ci motor. It has 350,000 abusive hard miles on it and when we tore the second body off the rebilt 360 still ran and pulled like a champ. Dads boss used it to tow 15 or so ton pintle hitch trailers with it for its first 90,000 back before diesels were even concidered for pickups. Now i just need to graduate and get some funds to put it back together again.


----------



## dancan

Happy Festivus fellow Scroungers !!!!


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Happy Festivus fellow Scroungers !!!!



I can't wait for feats of strength!


----------



## dancan

I've been seeing a lot of airing of grievances posted lately some just couldn't hold it in LOL


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I got so wraped up in talking about trucks i almost forgot. I picked up a nice cord and a half of wood today form the local dump and lets just say my ported BB 660 with a 32" was feeling kinda small for 55" bur oak. I wish i had pics but the fancy dancy smart phone lost its battle with a rock a while back lol.


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> A few days back maul ratt posted a video review of a new sawbuck:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/truncator-6pro-chainsaw-sawhorse.290823/
> 
> On YouTube, I happend to see some other videos of it; one with it mounted on the end/side of a trailer or pickup truck box, where it 'self-loads' '_Zogger wood_' right into the box! Interesting application that I thought ought to be shared with the 'Scrounging Firewood' crowd! (Fast forward to 3:20 on the video if you have already seen the product in use on the ground).
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert





For that certain application, that's pretty neat.

Similar to how I cut with the neighbor holding the load in the grapple while I run the saw. Minus the accurate length and nifty dumping mechanism. 

The first thing that crossed my mind when I watched that was, I would blow through the mounting board in the first pass. Excitement and whatnot.


----------



## Philbert

_"I would blow through the mounting board in the first pass. "_

We'll lay some old chaps out on that mounting board. You won't do it a lot. 

Philbert


----------



## DrewUth

benp said:


> The first thing that crossed my mind when I watched that was, I would blow through the mounting board in the first pass. Excitement and whatnot.



Really?! C'mon man, it's no different than trying to keep your chain out of the dirt when bucking haha. Not that I'm really any good at that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

@Greenthorn how'd the lever axe do in the wood? I've used one before and only liked it in ash.


----------



## SteveSS

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Just a bit north of you in Columbia.



Right on! I work in Jeff, so thirty minutes apart on a good day. If there's anything I can ever help with, don't hesitate to ask. Have you found the Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG thread yet? Most folks are in SW MO, Ok, KS, and IA, but a great bunch of guys. Pop in and say hi if you feel like it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...x-gtg-next-gtg-12-12-2015-carthage-mo.158438/


Nice to talk to ya'.

Cheers,


----------



## stihly dan

A pic of a stump from the latest scrounge.


----------



## stihly dan

After 2 months on this scrounge, this is my take that I have to split this winter by hand.


----------



## stihly dan

And a pic from the bed room.


----------



## hardpan

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Just a bit north of you in Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> The one i have is currently just a rolling chassis. It is a 73 and dad has owned it since 76 and he went with his boss to pick it up when it was new in 73. It has the unusual 3600 lb dana 60s under it NP 205 transfer NP 435 swiss watch transmission and 360 ci motor. It has 350,000 abusive hard miles on it and when we tore the second body off the rebilt 360 still ran and pulled like a champ. Dads boss used it to tow 15 or so ton pintle hitch trailers with it for its first 90,000 back before diesels were even concidered for pickups. Now i just need to graduate and get some funds to put it back together again.



Great story. The FE were some tuff old gals.
I think you'll fit in here. You off-topic with the best. LOL. 
The funds, aw yes the fricking funds, yet another disparity amongst this crowd. Find the funds before you find the woman. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

The 360/361 FE motor was actually developed for the Edsel. It is a combination of a 390 block and a 352 crank (4.05" bore X 3.5" stroke) and should last just about 4 ever!


----------



## hardpan

stihly dan said:


> And a pic from the bed room.



Some tape the "to do" list to the frig door but you view it from the bedroom window. That could work. LOL


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The 360/361 FE motor was actually developed for the Edsel. It is a combination of a 390 block and a 352 crank (4.05" bore X 3.5" stroke) and should last just about 4 ever!


390 block + 428 crank = x 
428 block + 390 crank = y

Go! You are on the clock @MustangMike 

IIRC one is 410, the other is 406.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> The 360/361 FE motor was actually developed for the Edsel. It is a combination of a 390 block and a 352 crank (4.05" bore X 3.5" stroke) and should last just about 4 ever!



I actually have a spare 360 sitting around. I bought the wrecked 76 truck as a 390 but the serial number says 360. It ran strong. Another one of those "some day" projects.


----------



## MustangMike

Who didn't know that!!! I had a 410 (sold it cause I did not want it). Wish I had a 406, that was a very good motor.

The problem with any of the motors with the 428 crank is they were externally balanced. 390, 406 & 427 all had the same crank (same size anyway), and were internally balanced. The 428 would come apart if you abused it. Conversely, you could beat the daylights out of the motors with the 390 crank and they would not come apart!

352 bore 4.00"; 390 bore 4.05"; 428 bore 4.13"; 427 bore 4.23"

390 crank 3.78" stroke; 428 crank 3.98" stroke.

A 427 block with a 428 crank gave you a 447 ci, any you could bore it to 454.

Wanna talk FE heads??? Oh, and we left out the 332, the first FE motor!

Virtually all the subsequent FE blocks were stamped "352", including my 427.


----------



## Greenthorn

MechanicMatt said:


> @Greenthorn how'd the lever axe do in the wood? I've used one before and only liked it in ash.




Leveraxe is definitely a species specific axe, it did not like half dead/dried black locust.


----------



## square1

stihly dan said:


> And a pic from the bed room.


FTR...we do NOT want to see a pic of your wood from the bedroom


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> FTR...we do NOT want to see a pic of your wood from the bedroom


+1


----------



## stihly dan

square1 said:


> FTR...we do NOT want to see a pic of your wood from the bedroom



You don't know what your missing!! Magical Christmas hardwood.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Alright guys. In case I get busy, I'm just going to leave my holiday greetings and well wishes here now for everyone.


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## Fordhighboy1

hardpan said:


> Great story. The FE were some tuff old gals.
> I think you'll fit in here. You off-topic with the best. LOL.
> The funds, aw yes the fricking funds, yet another disparity amongst this crowd. Find the funds before you find the woman. LOL



Already found me a woman but school is the one soaking up the funds right now. lol 

Well that and CAD and duck hunting and....


----------



## Fordhighboy1

MustangMike said:


> The 360/361 FE motor was actually developed for the Edsel. It is a combination of a 390 block and a 352 crank (4.05" bore X 3.5" stroke) and should last just about 4 ever!


The original 360 in that truck went 300,000 or so abusive miserable miles and dad only put another in it cause it was already built and the cab was off the truck. Though whoever built the current one did a heck of a job. They managed to build a 360 that could go oil change to oil change.


----------



## Erik B

Merry Christmas to all. Take tomorrow off but get back to scrounging on Saturday


----------



## zogger

Merry almost Christmas! Still raining and just a scosh below flood stage. Tomorrow might be lake city in the fields if it keeps up. Found one artifact today, managed to wade in a little by standing on a shaky log and snatched out a kids tricycle. Just all sorts of stuff get washed downstream. I got tons more "driftwood" branches and logs to scrounge and cut up once I can navigate back down there. Downstream barricade is still holding barely, upstream is completely torn out..


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Merry almost Christmas! Still raining and just a scosh below flood stage. Tomorrow might be lake city in the fields if it keeps up. Found one artifact today, managed to wade in a little by standing on a shaky log and snatched out a kids tricycle. Just all sorts of stuff get washed downstream. I got tons more "driftwood" branches and logs to scrounge and cut up once I can navigate back down there. Downstream barricade is still holding barely, upstream is completely torn out..


nice pic of Zog dog. looks like he/she is on point.


----------



## Philbert

Must have been too heavy for the sleigh?



Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Must have been too heavy for the sleigh?
> View attachment 472879
> 
> 
> Philbert


looks like it even has electric start for that lazy scrounger on someone's christmas list.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Must have been too heavy for the sleigh?
> View attachment 472879
> 
> 
> Philbert


Where is this?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Where is this?


At the Save BIG Money store on University in the Saintly city . . . (Open till 5 today, not that you asked . . . yet)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Thanks man. That's a good price.


----------



## JustJeff

This stick fell out of a tree nearby and I've had my eye on it. Saw the homeowner outside today and said to him "don't know about your plans for that wood there, but if you want it to disappear, I can make that happen" he said it was mine if I wanted it. Maple...I mean merry Christmas to me!
I even had 4 rounds on the floor in the back seat!
Hope all you fellow scroungers have a safe and happy Christmas with your family. God bless.


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> "don't know about your plans for that wood there, but if you want it to disappear, I can make that happen"


_AND_, you helped someone out!

Win-Win!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> nice pic of Zog dog. looks like he/she is on point.



That's Jinxi, she's probably seeing a frog. The peepers are out full force, just unreal for December.


----------



## JeffGu

Couple of inches of snow today, with 8 inches more expected tomorrow. Going to put a damper on a wood scrounging expedition I had planned.
On the bright side... FedEx showed up, followed quickly by UPS so screw Santa... I got the goodies, anyway!

My baby is back home with her Cancer of Mediocrity cured...




And a new horse in the stable...







Got two bars coming for the Dolmar... a 32" Total Super Bar and a 24" Sugimara Light & Tough and several chains for each.

My neighbors better keep an eye on their ragged-ass trees... I'm about to go on a Nebraska Chainsaw Elm/Ash Massacre as soon as I find my hockey mask!


----------



## dancan

Wood Nazi said:


> ......
> I even had 4 rounds on the floor in the back seat!
> ......


Now your talkin !!!!
Hey Reid , you payin attention ?
LOL


Merry Christmas to All !!!


----------



## Greenthorn

JeffGu said:


> followed quickly by UPS so screw Santa... I got the goodies, anyway!



You are gonna love that 7910......it is flat out freaking awesome!


----------



## farmer steve

*MERRY **CHRISTMA*S all you scroungers. hope you have a good one. remember the reason for the season.


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas, scroungers!


----------



## nomad_archer

Merry Christmas


----------



## hardpan

Merry Christmas. 56* right now. Never seen it like this before.


----------



## Bullvi22

Well, the weather certainly doesn't feel like it, but Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## nomad_archer

It is 57 here. But we are starting my 3.5 year old on proper gun saftey with the nerf guns she got from Santa. Got to start them early.


----------



## hardpan

Bullvi22 said:


> Well, the weather certainly doesn't feel like it, but Merry Christmas everybody!



Maybe it is just me and being too set with my paradigm of Christmas. We hope for a white one around here and I often wondered how the folks who went to Florida during the holidays could celebrate the same way. Now snow on the 4th of July is out of the question. LOL. We are "scroungers" and I think mainewoods, the OP, would probably encourage us to scrounge the spirit to warm our day.


----------



## svk

Santa knew me pretty well this year!


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> It is 57 here. But we are starting my 3.5 year old on proper gun saftey with the nerf guns she got from Santa. Got to start them early.



Riiigghhtt. I remember those days. Everything gets shot. LOL


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Santa knew me pretty well this year!
> 
> View attachment 473144



What? You got the PPE before you got the scars? Kind of out of order. LOL
Santa is looking out for you.


----------



## greendohn

svk said:


> Santa knew me pretty well this year!
> 
> View attachment 473144




Gotta' love a Stormy Kromer cap!!


----------



## svk

greendohn said:


> Gotta' love a Stormy Kromer cap!!


My third one! Starting a collection.


----------



## greendohn

svk said:


> My third one! Starting a collection.



I've been eyeballing the "rancher",,a second one would be a nice addition.


----------



## mainewoods

Warmest Christmas I can remember in a long time. I believe it hit 60*. Last year at this time we had almost 3 feet of snow in the woods. I work security and maintenance at a retirement community on weekends and holidays, and the old folks were out walking off dinner in short sleeve shirts. They figured they better enjoy it cause snow,sleet and a half inch of freezing rain is on the way for Saturday night and Sunday. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## dancan

Was the same here , 60* and sunny yesterday , 41* and sunny today with 5" to 7" on the way tomorrow for our winter start .
I hope the ground firms up a bit today , my little Bota is stuck in the mud down the hill behind the house with a bucket load of dry scrounged firewood and my woodrack is empty


----------



## farmer steve

CLINT!!!!!!!!!!! wake up.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Was the same here , 60* and sunny yesterday , 41* and sunny today with 5" to 7" on the way tomorrow for our winter start .
> I hope the ground firms up a bit today , my little Bota is stuck in the mud down the hill behind the house with a bucket load of dry scrounged firewood and my woodrack is empty




What, no wood to burn at all?


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 472897
> View attachment 472898
> View attachment 472899
> This stick fell out of a tree nearby and I've had my eye on it. Saw the homeowner outside today and said to him "don't know about your plans for that wood there, but if you want it to disappear, I can make that happen" he said it was mine if I wanted it. Maple...I mean merry Christmas to me!
> I even had 4 rounds on the floor in the back seat!
> Hope all you fellow scroungers have a safe and happy Christmas with your family. God bless.



Not only is that a great load of wood, I love your casual and direct approach, "don't know about your plans for that wood there, but if you want it to disappear, I can make that happen". No BS involved here and effective.


----------



## dancan

zogger said:


> What, no wood to burn at all?



Ya but it's all down the hill , just too far to walk when you have a tractor LOL
No fears tho , terra firma lol and the woodrack is now filled


----------



## svk

Scrounged up enough cardboard toy boxes to heat the house for a month!


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Ya but it's all down the hill , just too far to walk when you have a tractor LOL
> No fears tho , terra firma lol and the woodrack is now filled



tractor, bah humbug..you need these things for your van!


----------



## benp

JeffGu said:


> Couple of inches of snow today, with 8 inches more expected tomorrow. Going to put a damper on a wood scrounging expedition I had planned.
> On the bright side... FedEx showed up, followed quickly by UPS so screw Santa... I got the goodies, anyway!
> 
> My baby is back home with her Cancer of Mediocrity cured...
> 
> View attachment 472906
> 
> 
> And a new horse in the stable...
> 
> View attachment 472908
> 
> 
> View attachment 472909
> 
> 
> Got two bars coming for the Dolmar... a 32" Total Super Bar and a 24" Sugimara Light & Tough and several chains for each.
> 
> My neighbors better keep an eye on their ragged-ass trees... I'm about to go on a Nebraska Chainsaw Elm/Ash Massacre as soon as I find my hockey mask!



NICE!!!!!!

Pleaaaaaase tell me you had an unlimited coil put in.  

Interested to hear your reports on how it handles the 32" Super Bar. 



zogger said:


> tractor, bah humbug..you need these things for your van!




Way to feed the bear Zog.....way to feed the bear....


----------



## Philbert

Time to re-post these:





Search for 'Russian Logging Trucks' on YouTube for more.

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Time to re-post these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for 'Russian Logging Trucks' on YouTube for more.
> 
> Philbert





That was awesome!!!!!!! Thanks Philbert!!!!!

The music in the second video was pretty fitting. 

Those guys don't have an issue with things getting a little western, that's for sure.


----------



## JeffGu

benp said:


> ...unlimited coil...



Yeah, it's got that mod, oiler mod... bars and chains should be here tomorrow, going to be hard to resist the urge to deforest a city park or a golf course or something...


----------



## dancan

zogger said:


> tractor, bah humbug..you need these things for your van!



But Zogg , that don't fit in the van , me thinks this would be better , I could push the tractor and still go haul out some wood .
Load and go


----------



## Fordhighboy1

SteveSS said:


> Right on! I work in Jeff, so thirty minutes apart on a good day. If there's anything I can ever help with, don't hesitate to ask. Have you found the Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG thread yet? Most folks are in SW MO, Ok, KS, and IA, but a great bunch of guys. Pop in and say hi if you feel like it.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...x-gtg-next-gtg-12-12-2015-carthage-mo.158438/
> 
> 
> Nice to talk to ya'.
> 
> Cheers,


Well thank you, always glad to help. I have not checked out th Oaklahoma GTG thread yet. I will have to take a look.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, break time is over! Put the new 36" light bar with RSLH on that 460/046-D Beast Randy build for me, and went out and cut down an Oak, Red Oak that is.

Was actually a little bigger than the bar was meant to handle, and had a little lean toward the back corner of the house, with the septic fields between the tree and the house, so pulling it a bit, and dropping it right along the tree line was critical, and luckily all went as planned! I pounded 2 sets of double wedges in the backcut just to help it break early and keep a good hinge. Worked like a charm, But first I had to clear the way by dropping two small Sugar Maples and a moderate size Black Birch. I also had to modify the tree a bit to use just a 36" bar, so glad I learned things from this site!

I must say that saw pulled that bar very nicely, like as if it were a 90 cc saw or something! Was making wood chips so fast bucking it that the homeowner went and got a snow shovel & rake to remove them! Ran all the other saws and they all did just fine, but the star of the day on this tree was that ported 460 and that 36" light bar, was real happy I had it, as I did not want to be working on the low side of the tree!

I left a 12' long log in case we want to do some wood working, and bucked the rest of it firewood size W/O ROCKING A SINGLE CHAIN!!! (No easy task with a log that big, and that heavy Oak really makes an impression in the ground when it comes down).

So now I have more firewood for next year, enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## benp

JeffGu said:


> Yeah, it's got that mod, oiler mod... bars and chains should be here tomorrow, going to be hard to resist the urge to deforest a city park or a golf course or something...



You are really going to like that saw. I love both of mine. The unlimited coil makes a big difference.


----------



## JeffGu

Holiday season means a day or two extra shipping time, so I'm guessing won't get bars/chains until Monday. Grrrrrr......


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> OK, break time is over! Put the new 36" light bar with RSLH on that 460/046-D Beast Randy build for me, and went out and cut down an Oak, Red Oak that is.



Looks like a good mess of fire wood even after leaving the 12 footer aside.


----------



## nomad_archer

Impressive tree Mike. Very impressive. It makes the 36" bar look small.


----------



## svk

Got the wifi thermostat hooked up. Took a little longer as I had to run an aux power source as I was converting from an old Mercury thermostat. Once I punch in directions from my phone the temp adjusts within 5 seconds from anywhere in the world. 




Fired up the boiler after that for the first time this year. Running on low as it's still a balmy 12 degrees. 

Fahr in the hole! 20 minutes after light up.


----------



## svk

Time to settle in for a long winter's nap. Shouldn't have to reload until lunch tomorrow. Mixture of Norway pine splits and birch rounds.


----------



## square1

> had a little lean toward the back corner of the house, with the septic fields between the tree and the house, so pulling it a bit, and dropping it right along the tree line was critical, and luckily all went as planned!


Well done!


----------



## MustangMike

Well done Steve, that stove looks FULL!


----------



## MustangMike

square1 said:


> Well done!



Thanks! It is nice when things go as planned, especially when it is the biggest, heaviest tree I have dropped, and the first time running a 36" bar. It was good that Red Oak has such a strong grain, and that tree was solid all the way through. I'm really appreciative of what I have learned from this site.

A 36" bar is a little tougher to line up right, I'm glad I got a light weight, Thank you Mark (mcobb2).


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> OK, break time is over! Put the new 36" light bar with RSLH on that 460/046-D Beast Randy build for me, and went out and cut down an Oak, Red Oak that is.
> 
> Was actually a little bigger than the bar was meant to handle, and had a little lean toward the back corner of the house, with the septic fields between the tree and the house, so pulling it a bit, and dropping it right along the tree line was critical, and luckily all went as planned! I pounded 2 sets of double wedges in the backcut just to help it break early and keep a good hinge. Worked like a charm, But first I had to clear the way by dropping two small Sugar Maples and a moderate size Black Birch. I also had to modify the tree a bit to use just a 36" bar, so glad I learned things from this site!
> 
> I must say that saw pulled that bar very nicely, like as if it were a 90 cc saw or something! Was making wood chips so fast bucking it that the homeowner went and got a snow shovel & rake to remove them! Ran all the other saws and they all did just fine, but the star of the day on this tree was that ported 460 and that 36" light bar, was real happy I had it, as I did not want to be working on the low side of the tree!
> 
> I left a 12' long log in case we want to do some wood working, and bucked the rest of it firewood size W/O ROCKING A SINGLE CHAIN!!! (No easy task with a log that big, and that heavy Oak really makes an impression in the ground when it comes down).
> 
> So now I have more firewood for next year, enjoy the pics!!!


Nice...


----------



## stihly dan

MustangMike said:


> Thanks! It is nice when thing go as planned, especially when it is the biggest, heaviest tree I have dropped, and the first time running a 36" bar. It was good that Red Oak has such a strong grain, and that tree was solid all the way through. I'm really appreciative of what I have learned from this site.
> 
> A 36" bar is a little tougher to line up right, I'm glad I got a light weight, Thank you Mark (mcobb2).



What did you use for the pulling of that beast? Also how high was your rope?


----------



## MustangMike

No ropes on this one, the woods were too dense to allow a rope to pull in the correct direction. I just relied on a thick hinge to pull it to the right, and the two sets of double wedges, to get it to go early (while the hinge was still thick).

I should have clarified that I used the hinge angle to pull it to the right of the actual lean, not ropes. It fell about 30 degrees from the actual lean direction.

If the tree did not have any lean, I would have roped it in the direction I wanted it to fall, as high as possible.


----------



## hardpan

Great job Mike. I bet that long cant hook came in handy.


----------



## MustangMike

hardpan said:


> Great job Mike. I bet that long cant hook came in handy.



Yes, my "extender" does help, but it would still only roll 3 or 4 lengths at a time. I was able to cut several rounds down right to the bark w/o rocking the chain, was very happy about that!.


----------



## svk

Finally got out in the woods for a few hours this afternoon and started working on the wood that the power company left for me. Put up a half cord of aspen, ran the big saw, and tried my hand at square file sharpening.

I forgot my raker file so it didn't cut as strong as new but there was definitely an improvement after I sharpened. Hit a rock on my last cut so she'll need more love before next time. 

I got a chance to run my Wilton Bash 6# maul against the S2800 and X27. I'll post results in the splitting tool review thread.




Another bullet, probably from a .380. We used to target practice on this hill.


----------



## farmer steve

i called about a C/L free fire wood ad yesterday.the guy said stihl here/ told him we were on our way. 8 miles from the house. only got 1 load yesterday and finished today. 2 guys for a total of 12 man hrs. had to use a wheel barrow as the guys yard had to many rocks to drive the truck close.he had 2 dead red oaks taken down and wanted it GONE!!! sorry no pics of the knee deep noodles from the 036.
PS. Reid our wheelbarrow had both handles.



3 full pick-up loads. splittin down to size tomorrow.


----------



## mainewoods

Svk, is that what snow looks like, I've forgotten.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Svk, is that what snow looks like, I've forgotten.


4-6 inches give or take. 

The lake just froze on Christmas Eve. Rarely do we not normally have ice by December 1!


----------



## mainewoods

Unfortunately the nice brown, bare woods are about to come to an abrupt halt. Winter storm watch is up for a foot of snow Tuesday into Wednesday. Just when I was enjoying sliding them oak and beech logs over the leaf covered ground. All good things must come to an end I guess!


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Unfortunately the nice brown, bare woods are about to come to an abrupt halt. Winter storm watch is up for a foot of snow Tuesday into Wednesday. Just when I was enjoying sliding them oak and beech logs over the leaf covered ground. All good things must come to an end I guess!


I wanted to skid those aspen logs tree length but no chance in that much snow. So I bucked them and used the wagon instead.


----------



## mainewoods

I can't remember the last time I was able to skid logs on bare ground this late in the year. About time we got a break.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I wanted to skid those aspen logs tree length but no chance in that much snow. So I bucked them and used the wagon instead.





mainewoods said:


> I can't remember the last time I was able to skid logs on bare ground this late in the year. Bought time we got a break.


wood love to have snow to skid logs. i'm good up to a foot or so. no bare ground here Clint. just bare* MUD*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

Steve all this rain has made it a real mess. I am glad I am not burning as the ground is so soft I might need zogger mudders to get from the wood pile in the back yard to the house. 

Hope this rain stops and the forecast changes since I have wendsday off to do some late season archery hunting. If it is raining, I am going to work instead. A little cold and snow would be nice.


----------



## SteveSS

Some places in MO have had 8+ inches of rain in the past 48 hours. We've had around 5 inches where I'm at. MODot says over 400 roads are closed across the state right now for high water. Still more rain in the forecast for tomorrow. I wonder how much snow that would equate to if it were colder?


----------



## MustangMike

Depends on how wet the snow is, but rule of thumb is 10 - 1.


----------



## nomad_archer

Are you saying 10" snow for 1" of rain?


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> Depends on how wet the snow is, but rule of thumb is 10 - 1.


Yikes!! Glad it ain't snow then.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, that is the general conversion factor, but it is not exact. I believe that is 10" of dry snow.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

SteveSS said:


> Some places in MO have had 8+ inches of rain in the past 48 hours. We've had around 5 inches where I'm at. MODot says over 400 roads are closed across the state right now for high water. Still more rain in the forecast for tomorrow. I wonder how much snow that would equate to if it were colder?


We are at about 3 inches up here, but my boss just texted me and said the window replacement job i was gonna start tomorrow is probably off. Guess the people did not want the next 2 inches in their house.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yes, that is the general conversion factor, but it is not exact. I believe that is 10" of dry snow.


11:1 in fresh dry snow.


----------



## MustangMike

So, my snow ain't so fresh??? Guess things are just a little dirtier here in NY!!!!! Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## tla100

They are calling for 8-12" here the next day or so. Temps finally dove to make good ice, then we get a load of snow over top. Not good for the hardwater fishing......


----------



## MustangMike

tla100 said:


> They are calling for 8-12" here the next day or so. Temps finally dove to make good ice, then we get a load of snow over top. Not good for the hardwater fishing......



You should add your location so we know where you are talking about.


----------



## tla100

MustangMike said:


> You should add your location so we know where you are talking about.



Oh i thought in showed up on my profile/avatar. Although I am on my phone now and I guess mobile veraion does not show it. I am in NW Iowa.


----------



## Greenthorn

MustangMike said:


> Yes, that is the general conversion factor, but it is not exact. I believe that is 10" of dry snow.





svk said:


> 11:1 in fresh dry snow.



Depends on the temperature.

32 degree its 10 - 1
20 degree its 15 - 1

That's what Ron Rhoades just said on this mornings weather! Don't know if it's right, you all know how meteorologist are!


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Steve all this rain has made it a real mess. I am glad I am not burning as the ground is so soft I might need zogger mudders to get from the wood pile in the back yard to the house.
> 
> Hope this rain stops and the forecast changes since I have wendsday off to do some late season archery hunting. If it is raining, I am going to work instead. A little cold and snow would be nice.



I pushed my bagger mower around the yard yesterday to get a bag full of grass clippings for the cluckeraptors and I was leaving ruts!! Soggy ain't the word for it around here. Bonus pic, north georgia tropical vortex swamp cougar. Poor guy waits all year for polar vortex so he can be a snow leopard...


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> I pushed my bagger mower around the yard yesterday to get a bag full of grass clippings for the cluckeraptors and I was leaving ruts!! Soggy ain't the word for it around here. Bonus pic, north georgia tropical vortex swamp cougar. Poor guy waits all year for polar vortex so he can be a snow leopard...



"now how do I get out of here and stay dry?"


----------



## MustangMike

I may have created a monster! I recently sold that MS460 we resuscitated to my next door neighbor Chris, and I put a 20" bar on it with some square file chain so he could try it out this past weekend (he went upstate).

In addition to replacing the broken clutch, we also put a dp muff cover on it and HD-2 filter, removed the carb limiters and tuned it right.

Well, he is ga ga over how the saw ran, and wants me to teach him how to file square file chain!!!!! Even though he has a 441 and 10mm 044, he says this is now his primary saw. I guess when you are 6'6" / 350 lbs, and additional fraction of a pound does not bother you a bit!

He said the saw ran super strong, and the square file just went through everything like nothing! It is good to have Happy Campers!


----------



## Jesseecho490

A little more wood today


----------



## zogger

Well, I know there'll be a lot more driftwood scrounge in the bottom fields tomorrow..it's raining so hard, the ditch in my garden is white water! I tried to get a pic, it is almost completely dark here and raining hard, so it is blurry but you can see the flow (barely, better ones tomorrow in daylight). My GF went into town today and said the river we have to cross on a bridge to go in is so high that they were directing traffic already and getting ready to just close it, it was inches from the road.


----------



## JeffGu

You're going to have to set aside one of your big birch logs and carve a canoe, pretty soon!


----------



## Coro cutter

Philbert[/QUOTE]


Philbert said:


> We just don't see that style over here (or, at least, I never have).
> 
> Philbert



Philbert here's some more pictures of this splitter we built this about 8 years ago but have recently added the ram and pump to make the beam rise and lower and changed the sliders for the knife that run up and down the beam. I couldn't imagine working with those splitters that work on the ground will kill a mans back in 2 seconds and those other ones that work laying down would drive me nuts. But I guess whatever works for people. The yellow and black splitter is one we recently brought was at the right price same concept but stays upright


----------



## MustangMike

I have no problem with my splitter being horizontal, and when it goes vertical, it is because I can't lift the pieces. I don't think I'd change a thing.


----------



## MustangMike

So, it is one thing when your friend tells you how happy he is with a saw, it is quite another thing when his wife then also tells you how that saw just ripped through the logs. I think we have a severe case of Family CAD developing next door, that may need the help of AS members! Your saw donations will be welcomed!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

no wood this week we got 11 inches of ran the past 8 days.
it is flooded here.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> So, it is one thing when your friend tells you how happy he is with a saw, it is quite another thing when his wife then also tells you how that saw just ripped through the logs. I think we have a severe case of Family CAD developing next door, that may need the help of AS members! Your saw donations will be welcomed!



Do not give that man a ported saw. The countryside would soon look like the surface of the moon. LOL.


----------



## Philbert

Too bad. He will snipe you on all the local deals now . . . .

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

No, he has to go to work!!!


----------



## Philbert

Coro cutter said:


> Philbert here's some more pictures of this splitter


Meant to comment on how colorful it is too!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Just looked out side, there is some white stuff out there, not sure what it is, been so long since I have seen anything like that!

I think the Winter that wasn't is scheduled to continue!


----------



## svk

I have a local kid coming to help me tomorrow, we are going to haul a couple cords of aspen rounds out of the woods. Getting close to my wood goal for the year, may as well reach it!

No more time to putz with sharpening the big loop of square file so I'll be running some semi chisel on the Johnny and may throw the new square file loop on the 550.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll have to give you another lesson on square file! Too bad you don't live closer, cause the guy next door wants to learn it now too!

He put that 460 in the wood with square file, and it's over!

Good thing I'm semi retired, or I could not explain why I do this to myself! Truth is, I got a big kick out of how exited he was about how it cut!

I'm like a big kid!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

can't get help since all the kids either do drugs,play games or got the phone stuck so far up there can. i hired a kid to help me i fired him in 1 hr he wouldn't stay off his phone.


----------



## al-k

i had a helper,he would out work me and only 14 years old . never bitched and sometimes did not even want to get payed. moved out of state with his mom,i miss that kid.


----------



## svk

This kid lives in the country and knows how to do firewood. It's kind of nice.


----------



## Ambull01

dancan said:


> Now your talkin !!!!
> Hey Reid , you payin attention ?
> LOL
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to All !!!


 
Nope. Couldn't fit anything else in the van yesterday. Made a couple of trips so about 1 cord. Back end was sagging pretty bad. It felt like it was back in the 80's again and I was driving a lowrider.



svk said:


> Finally got out in the woods for a few hours this afternoon and started working on the wood that the power company left for me. Put up a half cord of aspen, ran the big saw, and tried my hand at square file sharpening.
> 
> I forgot my raker file so it didn't cut as strong as new but there was definitely an improvement after I sharpened. Hit a rock on my last cut so she'll need more love before next time.
> 
> I got a chance to run my Wilton Bash 6# maul against the S2800 and X27. I'll post results in the splitting tool review thread.
> 
> View attachment 473808
> View attachment 473810
> 
> Another bullet, probably from a .380. We used to target practice on this hill.
> View attachment 473811
> View attachment 473813
> View attachment 473814


 
Hey you like that short handle S2800 more than the X27? I like the 36" handle on the Fiskars myself. Used my brother in-law's shorter Fiskars but was afraid of hitting my shins.



jakewells said:


> can't get help since all the kids either do drugs,play games or got the phone stuck so far up there can. i hired a kid to help me i fired him in 1 hr he wouldn't stay off his phone.


 
Be careful. Don't want to see you on the news after they give you a life sentence worth of hard labor.


----------



## MustangMike

My daughter just sent me this picture of the Happy Campers on Christmas Day!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Hey you like that short handle S2800 more than the X27? I like the 36" handle on the Fiskars myself. Used my brother in-law's shorter Fiskars but was afraid of hitting my shins.


You get used to the short handle quite quickly when you see how good it splits.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My daughter just sent me this picture of the Happy Campers on Christmas Day!


If you weren't such a nice guy I'd give you a hard time about the beard.


----------



## svk

*Rock it, rock it, rock it real good!
*
Cutting in snow on rocky ground is a *****. 

Rocked three chains to do two cords of bucking. Usually I get at least three cords per chain before I have to sharpen. I'm literally out of chains here and the only one I have left is 58 gauge and that bar is in the SUV my wife has three hours away until tomorrow. 

What we have carried out so far. 




Lots more to haul 




Drying the moisture off the dead soldiers.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, at my age, I'm just lucky my hair still has some color! (and that I have hair). So, I will live with the grey beard. Besides, when I shave it off, I look 10 years younger, how can you go wrong!


----------



## svk

20 minutes of splitting. Swinging the axe goes fast when they are all lined up.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Actually, at my age, I'm just lucky my hair still has some color! (and that I have hair). So, I will live with the grey beard. Besides, when I shave it off, I look 10 years younger, how can you go wrong!


I was surprised that your beard is grey!


----------



## MustangMike

Changed about 3 years ago, but it still keeps me a little warmer in those tree stands!


----------



## svk

al-k said:


> i had a helper,he would out work me and only 14 years old . never bitched and sometimes did not even want to get payed. moved out of state with his mom,i miss that kid.


My first helper grew up and now has a controlling girlfriend. We can only see him now when they are on the outs. He was great with my kids, they consider him an older brother.


----------



## svk

Coming along.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> i called about a C/L free fire wood ad yesterday.the guy said stihl here/ told him we were on our way. 8 miles from the house. only got 1 load yesterday and finished today. 2 guys for a total of 12 man hrs. had to use a wheel barrow as the guys yard had to many rocks to drive the truck close.he had 2 dead red oaks taken down and wanted it GONE!!! sorry no pics of the knee deep noodles from the 036.
> PS. Reid our wheelbarrow had both handles.
> View attachment 473824
> View attachment 473825
> View attachment 473826
> 3 full pick-up loads. splittin down to size tomorrow.


got most of this split yesterday and stacked the not ready to burn in a good sunny spot to dry. that pile was a tad over a 1/2 cord. had a couple stop and they wanted wood so i directed them to my dry bins. noooo the wanted the fresh stuff. told them it's not ready to burn. the guy said that's ok his wife liked the nice neat stacked pile and that's what she wanted. from what i gathered it's their ambiance wood for next year.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> got most of this split yesterday and stacked the not ready to burn in a good sunny spot to dry. that pile was a tad over a 1/2 cord. had a couple stop and they wanted wood so i directed them to my dry bins. noooo the wanted the fresh stuff. told them it's not ready to burn. the guy said that's ok his wife liked the nice neat stacked pile and that's what she wanted. from what i gathered it's their ambience wood for next year.



A sale is a sale even if its not what you recommend.


----------



## nomad_archer

Forgot the ambiance firewood.... I have tried that and also getting the house nice an warm. Those things never seem to work the wife usually gets comfortable and then takes a nap. I guess we have been together long enough that those things dont work anymore.


----------



## svk

Got it all split up, a good 2 cords. I'm a half cord from reaching my splitting goal for the year now so as long as I can limp my last chain through I'll be set. 

Here are a few "brag" loads for the wagon.


----------



## Jesseecho490

Back on the topic of breaking your back bending over splitting wood in the summer I was helping a family friend split 20 cords of oak and beech well anyways my back started to get sore so I put the splitter up on 6x6 blocks and it was quite nice but that want enough so I added some more and I stuck a piece of wood on the splitter started splitting it and the splitter rolled on me and broke my ankle 
Here's a pic of my apparatus before I added blocks


----------



## JeffGu

Seemed like a good idea at the time, though, right?


----------



## abbott295

I don't have any experience with a hydraulic splitter ( I don't have that much need; it's mostly for cooking.) but my boss who uses more wood for heating, just got his own splitter just before Thanksgiving. (He borrowed other people's before.) It is a Troy-bilt 27 ton horizontal/vertical. Apparently the one he borrowed before also goes vertical. He says he just sits on a chair beside the splitter and handles things from a seated position until he needs to get up and move splits away or move rounds in close. Not that much bending over. 

The Troy-bilt he got was from Lowe's, a return/repaired unit marked down with another ten per cent off that price because it had been there a week. Out the door for $924 I think he said. He was looking for a splitter for under $1000. You could find some on craigslist, but used and not handy, 20 to 30 or more miles away and used of course. I spotted it at lunch and told him about it. He went as soon as he could get away. About 3 miles form work. He might be getting to use it this week.


----------



## JustJeff

Jesseecho490 said:


> Back on the topic of breaking your back bending over splitting wood in the summer I was helping a family friend split 20 cords of oak and beech well anyways my back started to get sore so I put the splitter up on 6x6 blocks and it was quite nice but that want enough so I added some more and I stuck a piece of wood on the splitter started splitting it and the splitter rolled on me and broke my ankle
> Here's a pic of my apparatus before I added blocks


Sorry to hear about the ankle. Not a bad idea though, maybe weld a couple scissor jacks under it and a tongue jack


----------



## Oldman47

svk said:


> 20 minutes of splitting. Swinging the axe goes fast when they are all lined up.
> 
> View attachment 474313


How do you like that S2800?


----------



## svk

Oldman47 said:


> How do you like that S2800?


Fantastic. 

Check out my comments in the splitting tool review and S2800 threads. It's basically an improved Fiskars.


----------



## Jesseecho490

Was a good idea at the time and I'll just stick to the axe for now


----------



## svk

I still can't believe I rocked 3 chains today. Oh well.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I still can't believe I rocked 3 chains today. Oh well.


Found a grand total of 20 nails in a largish trunk scrounged off a local street corner a few days ago. Too big for harry homeowner to deal with. Rolled down there with my tractor, cut it in half, one bit on back of truck, other bit in log forks, and rolled round to an elderly neighbour's to cut and split it for her. The tree had about 50 years worth of nails from assorted street signs over the years. My metal detector earned its keep and I only munted one chain and put two new dents in the leading edge of my splitter wedge. But neighbour was happy. She's about 80 and fighting fit. It was hosing down and I had to order her to park her wheelbarrow and get out of the rain and she didn't like being sacked.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I still can't believe I rocked 3 chains today. Oh well.


Rookie...... I kid I kid. I hate when that happens. Cutting along and then the sparks start flying.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Rookie...... I kid I kid. I hate when that happens. Cutting along and then the sparks start flying.


With the snow no sparks. Just rat a tat tat noise when your bar tip hits one you aren't suspecting.


----------



## crazywolf

Jesseecho490 said:


> Back on the topic of breaking your back bending over splitting wood in the summer I was helping a family friend split 20 cords of oak and beech well anyways my back started to get sore so I put the splitter up on 6x6 blocks and it was quite nice but that want enough so I added some more and I stuck a piece of wood on the splitter started splitting it and the splitter rolled on me and broke my ankle
> Here's a pic of my apparatus before I added blocks



I hate those tiny tires. Just upgrading those to a decent highway rated tire would raise it up plenty. Another idea but might not get you high enough would be a set of automotive ramps.


----------



## Dave6390

crazywolf said:


> I hate those tiny tires. Just upgrading those to a decent highway rated tire would raise it up plenty. Another idea but might not get you high enough would be a set of automotive ramps.


Good morning Gents, I had the same problem and the last reply is actually the one that I tried, the (car ramps) they work perfect. I put a short round under the front hitch wheel and it stays in place even on 40-60" rounds. I haven't had the splitter try to tip at all. I'm 5'10" tall and it's the perfect height, haven't had to lean over or bend except to actually pick the round up, the only downfall is when I get rounds that I can't lift, I have to put the splitter back on the ground so I can stand the Ram up to split vertically. I hope this helps you a little! Best of luck. A quote that I heard as a kid,
"Give a lazy man a hard job, and he will find an easy way to do it "


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## MustangMike

The snow hides the rocks, always makes it tough!


----------



## Dave6390

MustangMike said:


> The snow hides the rocks, always makes it tough!


I learned that lesson the hard way several years ago with my ATV, head on hit, did 3 flips end over end and I wound up under the machine, still running, but the front differential was no longer attached! Man, that hurt!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## nomad_archer

Glad you are OK Dave


----------



## Dave6390

nomad_archer said:


> Glad you are OK Dave


Thanks NA, I actually walked away from it with just a tweaked wrist for a few weeks, my pride and wallet were severely damaged by the whole incident. I bought all of the parts and rebuilt the entire front end, but the wrist still, to this day, after 3 1/2 years still stiffens up when it's damp out! I would have to guess it's an arthritis thing! Nothing broken, just swollen for a few weeks. Such is life, Live & learn. Play hard, Heal harder .


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, I see you've been a busy boy lately. You still like wearing the badge around here?


----------



## JeffGu

Dave6390 said:


> ...a tweaked wrist for a few weeks...



Did a half dozen tree removals at the end of the season, in fall, without an injury. Came home and tried to open a stuck window that was on the opposite side of a bed that was within a few inches of the wall, and rather than move the bed I decided to try it with one foot on the floor between the bed and window. Ended up facing 90* to the window, so my arm was turned when I pulled, and I tore muscles and stuff at both ends of my radius and ulna. I could feel and hear stuff ripping. It's just now finally getting better. I can still feel it whenever I turn my hand back and forth, but it isn't really painful. I can't believe how long it is taking to heal up.

I've had broken bones heal faster. It's no wonder those football players are on the bench for so long after similar injuries. Luckily, I was born left-handed, and switched to right-handed when I started school. I'm still very ambidextrous, and it's a good thing. I quite literally could not wipe my own ass with my right hand. Talk about painful injuries to your pride! To top it off, the wife went in there the other day and yanked that window open like it was nothing, so she could close the storm window... which was my original mission.

Live and learn.


----------



## Ambull01

JeffGu said:


> Did a half dozen tree removals at the end of the season, in fall, without an injury. Came home and tried to open a stuck window that was on the opposite side of a bed that was within a few inches of the wall, and rather than move the bed I decided to try it with one foot on the floor between the bed and window. Ended up facing 90* to the window, so my arm was turned when I pulled, and I tore muscles and stuff at both ends of my radius and ulna. I could feel and hear stuff ripping. It's just now finally getting better. I can still feel it whenever I turn my hand back and forth, but it isn't really painful. I can't believe how long it is taking to heal up.
> 
> I've had broken bones heal faster. It's no wonder those football players are on the bench for so long after similar injuries. Luckily, I was born left-handed, and switched to right-handed when I started school. I'm still very ambidextrous, and it's a good thing. I quite literally could not wipe my own ass with my right hand. Talk about painful injuries to your pride! To top it off, the wife went in there the other day and yanked that window open like it was nothing, so she could close the storm window... which was my original mission.
> 
> Live and learn.


 
That sounds pretty painful. I've done some stupid things in my life but have never been seriously injured like. Never broke a bone either.

My one handled wheel barrow forced me to use my left hand/arm to balance the load lol. I'm still biased towards my right but it helped me build power in both arms. I also alternate my splitting swings to give both arms a workout.

If you foresee other dumb injuries in your future perhaps one of those fancy toilets that shoot water at your ass would be a good investment.


----------



## JeffGu

Ambull01 said:


> ...fancy toilets that shoot water at your ass...



Heh, heh... that's called a bidet. But I think I like your description better than the fluffy ones the toilet makers use.


----------



## Marshy

Im confused about those, do they have a build in dryer too? TP makes a mess with a wet ass.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, I see you've been a busy boy lately. You still like wearing the badge around here?


I shouldn't muddy this thread discussing that childish bull crap. But no, there definitely have been happier times in the moderator lounge lol. But on a positive note I've been called lots of colorful names which I can now use on my friends .


----------



## svk

JeffGu said:


> Heh, heh... that's called a bidet. But I think I like your description better than the fluffy ones the toilet makers use.


"One dunny, one bidet" -Crocodile Dundee

We actually have a bidet at our cabin in the master bath. When my parents were building the place they got a heck of a deal on it from the plumbing supply shop and put it in as a conversation piece. It's never been used for intended purpose. 

I think one is supposed to use a dedicated towel for drying off after a bidet session.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> Im confused about those, do they have a build in dryer too? TP makes a mess with a wet ass.


 
If they do I may get one for my kids. Nasty little bastards are pretty reluctant about washing their hands.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> "One dunny, one bidet" -Crocodile Dundee
> 
> We actually have a bidet at our cabin in the master bath. When my parents were building the place they got a heck of a deal on it from the plumbing supply shop and put it in as a conversation piece. It's never been used for intended purpose.
> 
> I think one is supposed to use a dedicated towel for drying off after a bidet session.


 
Dedicated towel!! Disgusting. Hope it's a brown towel at least.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> I shouldn't muddy this thread discussing that childish bull crap. But no, there definitely have been happier times in the moderator lounge lol. But on a positive note I've been called lots of colorful names which I can now use on my friends .


Id like to recommend an avitar change. Here are some options I think you would appreciate.










Personally I like the first one.


----------



## JeffGu

Or maybe this?


----------



## JeffGu

Marshy said:


> ...do they have a build in dryer too?



Actually, some do!

But don't get one. You'd just piss off the wife when she catches you using it wash chainsaws.


----------



## Marshy

Poor mans personal ball washer.
Caution on the language.


----------



## MustangMike

OK you deviants, I have some SERIOUS scrounging to report:

1) TS has chainsaw bar oil on sale for $6/gallon, I STOCKED UP!!!

2) I picked this up for $50 (really just that much of what they owe me for wood), so really for nothing! It is filthy, missing some bolts, etc, and has a scored P&C, but is almost exactly what I was looking for (well, if it were cleaner and had the badge)! I already found a nice 046 D jug for is, so hopefully with a new piston and decompression valve, I will be in business!

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## wudpirat

Blasted Beavers
Beavers have decided to move in, they have damed the brook in back and flooded about two acres.
Also cut down all the alders and black birch and starting on the beech and maple.
I went down there to see how much damage they have caused, with a saw and trailer of course.
I cut all the punji sticks and dropped the four leaners and a barber chaired birch. For safety reasons, don't want to puncher any tires and have more widow makers then I have now.
I scrounged about twenty feet of five inch out of each birch, left the tops as payment. Almost a trailer load.
At the rate they're going, all that will be left is some 30" to 36' black oak.
Next question, what will happen with ice out and the spring rush? It could get interesting for my neighbors that built on the flood plane, I'm 20+ feet up off the water, safe enuff, I've been through several spring rushes in 50 years, almost lost the outhouse one year.
A historical building, last two holer I know of and can't get a permit to replace it.
Hey Mike: when the beard turns white, you can play Santi Claws.


----------



## BGE541

Went out with the wife and got some pine while breaking in the 371XP... got two tanks through the saw and some good wood for the church. My beautiful wife and our dog came along for company... great trip all and all. Oh and a photo of the new muffler mod, really sounds mean


----------



## Marshy

BGE541 said:


> Went out with the wife and got some pine while breaking in the 371XP... got two tanks through the saw and some good wood for the church. My beautiful wife and our dog came along for company... great trip all and all. Oh and a photo of the new muffler mod, really sounds mean


What kind of pup ya got there? The wife is smiling so must be you didnt work her hard enough.


----------



## BGE541

Marshy said:


> What kind of pup ya got there? The wife is smiling so must be you didnt work her hard enough.


He is 3/4 Husky 1/4 Malamute (sp), all white with two blue eyes, beautiful dog. Wife's job is to walk him around and enjoy the winter air


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> OK you deviants, I have some SERIOUS scrounging to report:
> 
> 1) TS has chainsaw bar oil on sale for $6/gallon, I STOCKED UP!!!
> 
> 2) I picked this up for $50 (really just that much of what they owe me for wood), so really for nothing! It is filthy, missing some bolts, etc, and has a scored P&C, but is almost exactly what I was looking for (well, if it were cleaner and had the badge)! I already found a nice 046 D jug for is, so hopefully with a new piston and decompression valve, I will be in business!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!



Where is the pictures?


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Blasted Beavers
> Beavers have decided to move in, they have damed the brook in back and flooded about two acres.
> Also cut down all the alders and black birch and starting on the beech and maple.
> I went down there to see how much damage they have caused, with a saw and trailer of course.
> I cut all the punji sticks and dropped the four leaners and a barber chaired birch. For safety reasons, don't want to puncher any tires and have more widow makers then I have now.
> I scrounged about twenty feet of five inch out of each birch, left the tops as payment. Almost a trailer load.
> At the rate they're going, all that will be left is some 30" to 36' black oak.
> Next question, what will happen with ice out and the spring rush? It could get interesting for my neighbors that built on the flood plane, I'm 20+ feet up off the water, safe enuff, I've been through several spring rushes in 50 years, almost lost the outhouse one year.
> A historical building, last two holer I know of and can't get a permit to replace it.
> Hey Mike: when the beard turns white, you can play Santi Claws.


Oh man. Been doing war with those buggers my whole life.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Where is the pictures?


Yes same thing I was thinking.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> What kind of pup ya got there? The wife is smiling so must be you didnt work her hard enough.


There's no sawdust in those long brown locks so he definitely didn't work her hard enough. 

Just kidding, great pictures @BGE541


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Id like to recommend an avitar change. Here are some options I think you would appreciate.
> 
> View attachment 474577
> 
> View attachment 474578
> 
> View attachment 474579
> 
> View attachment 474580
> 
> 
> Personally I like the first one.



Moderator group photo. Tony, Steve, and Wade. Or would that be the liar, the crier, and the 285 killer?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Dedicated towel!! Disgusting. Hope it's a brown towel at least.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> View attachment 474645


no wonder they got a deal. no seat on that contraption.


----------



## MustangMike

Dang, I took the pics and forgot to attache em, thanks for the heads up, and sorry about that!

My new MS460 project saw, gonna get a 046-D cylinder!


----------



## MustangMike

I know Pirate was just talkin about His/Hers outhouse, so which side is hers, with or w/o the seat??? I don't even want to know how it is supposed to work!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Dang, I took the pics and forgot to attache em, thanks for the heads up, and sorry about that!
> 
> My new MS460 project saw, gonna get a 046-D cylinder!


You are getting to be a 4 series hoarder!


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Moderator group photo. Tony, Steve, and Wade. Or would that be the liar, the crier, and the 285 killer?
> 
> View attachment 474639


Darin and Mrs Arboristsite


----------



## svk

All kidding aside I did get some wood cut today.

Bucked a half cord (very carefully I might add) with my last sharp chain. Got 2/3 of it hauled out. One more load tomorrow and about 20 minutes of splitting will put me at my personal goal for the year.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You sleeping on the coach these days there uncle?


----------



## MustangMike

Not yet, I'm still using "wood" money, so I squeak by. Besides, for Christmas she got me a guide for milling, so I told her I need another saw for that! (She was not happy, but I will survive). It was worth a 30 second rant.


----------



## MustangMike

Besides, I sold the previous one, for a profit! How can she complain!


----------



## nomad_archer

I need your luck on coming into these deals.


----------



## MustangMike

I think this one is gonna need some real work. The scoring does not look like bad gas, I think something may have come undone, which means I will have to find out what before it goes back together.

Hey, check your local saw shops, at $85/hr there are a lot of saws that are "not worth fixing". It helps if you can get to know one of them well, like being able to get them firewood when they are short on an order to a customer.

It also helps that outside of tax season, I have the time to do it. You have to go mid morning or mid afternoon on a weekday. They are just too darn busy on the weekends.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I need your luck on coming into these deals.


Let people know that you are into saws firewood and stuff will start falling into your lap. 
I post some of my wood cutting and saw stuff on Facebook. Not every time like I do on here as normal people would think that anyone who cuts that much stuff is weird (that's why we are all here, right?). People want to buy wood, they ask me questions, and also offer wood for me to take. And saw stuff is the same way.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Not yet, I'm still using "wood" money, so I squeak by. Besides, for Christmas she got me a guide for milling, so I told her I need another saw for that! (She was not happy, but I will survive). It was worth a 30 second rant.


QTLA


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Not yet, I'm still using "wood" money, so I squeak by.


I need to start filling up the saw budget this spring.
After trying out a tree monkeyed 562 I don't think I can live much longer without having one.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ohhh i have a few project saws coming next week. But they are most likely DOA since they are both homeowner grade and parts are most likely NLA. One is an eager beaver and the other is an old mac. But I may get lucky the mac may only need a new fuel line and a carb cleaning or a rebuild if I can find a rebuild kit. 

I would love to come into an 460, 441, 046, 044, etc stihl on the cheap that might need a little work. But around me everyone thinks there saws are worth near new or more than new price. Especially if it is a stihl. For example some monkey has a used and abused ms460 listed for $700, A ms390 for $500, MS660 for $1100. These prices are so close the new current generation saws why bother. But I like a good deal not someones used junk. But I digress.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> View attachment 474645


 
Man that's a pretty bathroom. Do you rent out your hunting cabin? lol

I wonder why the butt hole washer has a plug on the bottom? Is that so you can see all the dingle berries come off before you send it down the drain?


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Ohhh i have a few project saws coming next week. But they are most likely DOA since they are both homeowner grade and parts are most likely NLA. One is an eager beaver and the other is an old mac. But I may get lucky the mac may only need a new fuel line and a carb cleaning or a rebuild if I can find a rebuild kit.
> 
> I would love to come into an 460, 441, 046, 044, etc stihl on the cheap that might need a little work. But around me everyone thinks there saws are worth near new or more than new price. Especially if it is a stihl. For example some monkey has a used and abused ms460 listed for $700, A ms390 for $500, MS660 for $1100. These prices are so close the new current generation saws why bother. But I like a good deal not someones used junk. But I digress.



There have been a lot of good deals lately on 044/440s on the AS trading side, like a MMWS 044 for $500 and 10mms for $400. Not all of them have sold, search through and let me know if you want any help. I think there is still a gem or two that never sold buried in there.


----------



## crazywolf

I'm pretty sure this thread is scraping the bottom (pun intended)


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Man that's a pretty bathroom. Do you rent out your hunting cabin? lol
> 
> I wonder why the butt hole washer has a plug on the bottom? Is that so you can see all the dingle berries come off before you send it down the drain?


This is the place we rent out. My hunting cabin has an outhouse lol. 

The plug is supposed to allow you to run a small bath I'm assuming for "sponging" yer backside. Or you could just use the "sprinkler".


----------



## MustangMike

Didn't I say I didn't want to know .....


----------



## nomad_archer

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> Good evening folks. Called in a yote this afternoon but didn't get a shot off. Think he winded us at about 200 yards. But did have this boar come in to a distressed cottontail call. Them being omnivores I guess he was looking for a free meal. He weighs 140 so he's going to make some good sausage. Hope y'all have a great night and sleep well. Down-Under folks hold down the fort.
> View attachment 474738





MustangMike said:


> There have been a lot of good deals lately on 044/440s on the AS trading side, like a MMWS 044 for $500 and 10mms for $400. Not all of them have sold, search through and let me know if you want any help. I think there is still a gem or two that never sold buried in there.



Those are still a little rich for me. I really dont have an excuse for another saw yet or much of a budget for it.... But I am kind of looking local for something that I can low ball someone on. Thats just how I work with used goods unless I am buying from friends and family. I am not a fan of doing that on here since I consider most here friends. A lot of times people dont know how much what they have is worth or have it way overpriced. I look for the guy that needs to unload a saw and with saws not selling its a buyers market right now.


----------



## svk

I had to give up a little bit of wood storage space but I'd say this is a welcomed addition to the furnace room. 




I'm going to build a box around it so I can stack wood next to/on top of it.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I had to give up a little bit of wood storage space but I'd say this is a welcomed addition to the furnace room.
> 
> View attachment 474860
> 
> 
> I'm going to build a box around it so I can stack wood next to/on top of it.


I suggest cutting a bunch of cookies off the ends of split firewood and glue em to the door. Presto, a camouflaged beverage fridge!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> This is the place we rent out. My hunting cabin has an outhouse lol.
> 
> The plug is supposed to allow you to run a small bath I'm assuming for "sponging" yer backside. Or you could just use the "sprinkler".
> 
> View attachment 474847


 
Outhouse! Damn, that's a cold poop job right there.

I really want one now. Always thought it was disgusting how kids like to take a bath vs shower. You know they don't wipe themselves very well then sit in a tub full of water with doodoo still on them. Then they stick their heads under the water. That would also be great for a pre-hot tub clean up.

Okay, that was my last comment about pooping.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Outhouse! Damn, that's a cold poop job right there.
> 
> I really want one now. Always thought it was disgusting how kids like to take a bath vs shower. You know they don't wipe themselves very well then sit in a tub full of water with doodoo still on them. Then they stick their heads under the water. That would also be great for a pre-hot tub clean up.
> 
> Okay, that was my last comment about pooping.


Lol!

At -30 you don't bring reading material, thats for sure!!


----------



## MustangMike

Put a soft seat on the outhouse, will act like a hot seat as soon as your cheeks touch it. Makes a world of difference. They also hold up surprisingly well.


----------



## MountainHigh

LOL - - wow, I've been away too long - this could qualify as an entirely new thread!

Never confuse a bidet with a sink for short people. _
Honey, please pass the towel, I just washed my face in the odd smelling sprinkler sink _


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Lol!
> 
> At -30 you don't bring reading material, thats for sure!!



Annnnnnd boy am I glad my hunting cabin has running water, a shower, and a flushing indoor can... -30 with your pants down doesnt sound any fun to me.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Lol!
> 
> At -30 you don't bring reading material, thats for sure!!


i think grandma said you took reading material and then wiped with it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Put a soft seat on the outhouse, will act like a hot seat as soon as your cheeks touch it. Makes a world of difference. They also hold up surprisingly well.


We would do that if we spent more time there in the winter. 

At my buddy's shack they keep the seat inside and take it out with them each time. To me that's disgusting.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> I think this one is gonna need some real work. The scoring does not look like bad gas, I think something may have come undone, which means I will have to find out what before it goes back together.
> 
> Hey, check your local saw shops, at $85/hr there are a lot of saws that are "not worth fixing". It helps if you can get to know one of them well, like being able to get them firewood when they are short on an order to a customer.
> 
> It also helps that outside of tax season, I have the time to do it. You have to go mid morning or mid afternoon on a weekday. They are just too darn busy on the weekends.



Oh for sure check with the shops, I get a lot from my local dealer at discount, customer "no fix" and "no pickup after fixed". I just this second came in from going through one of those, a model 42 husky, doesn't look like it needs much, adjuster keeper thingee, good cleaning, might have a teeny air leak, miniscule, not sure yet, and a whipped chain that I can get a couple/three more sharpenings from. I'll let it sit a few days with some fresh mix in it now after running it for some cuts and see how it does, sometimes just that sitting seems to rejuvenate seals and do-dads in the carb.


----------



## farmer steve

MountainHigh said:


> LOL - - wow, I've been away too long - this could qualify as an entirely new thread!
> 
> Never confuse a bidet with a sink for short people.
> _Honey, please pass the towel, I just washed my face in the odd smelling sprinkler sink _


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> We would do that if we spent more time there in the winter.
> 
> At my buddy's shack they keep the seat inside and take it out with them each time. To me that's disgusting.



That's how I did it when I lived in maine, kept it leaning up on the wall behind the stove. Of course, just me using it so..I never thought of it as disgusting, just "warm".


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


>


fixed!!!


----------



## Philbert

Somewhere.
On the Internet. 
I believe. 
There exists a thread. 
That discusses firewood. 
Or, perhaps,
A man can dream of such a place . . .

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

Ha! And you all thought the maple syrup derail was bad.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Ha! And you all thought the maple syrup derail was bad.


Whiskey, deer hunting, etc.....


----------



## Philbert

Toilets, out houses, plumbing fixtures that I seriously do not know how to use . . .

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I remember when I was between 5 to 8 years old we would visit one set of grandparents that had a cookstove burning in the summer for cooking and making hot water , water was supplied by a hand pump , a wringer washer on the porch to do laundry , a 2 holer in a large shed attached to the side of the house that also stored all the firewood which was stacked in perfectly straight rows because my grandfather had a connection at a local lumber mill so all the wood he scrounged was precut to 12" LOL
"Look out for the monster that lives down there in the 2 holer , he might come up and get you !!!!" 
Scarred for life LOL


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/dartmouth/missing-wood/1129304692

I hope you guys with woodlots take random trips around your properties to make it look like there's always so action in your woods so that these "scroungers" don't formulate a plan .


----------



## wudpirat

And I never said anything about having a kettle of hotwater to melt the spike in the winter.
Just mentioned that the Beavers had put a plug in the brook and if we get a spring rush, I may lose the outhouse.
Don't blame me for side tracking this thread. this time.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Toilets, out houses, plumbing fixtures that I seriously do not know how to use . . .
> 
> Philbert


Wood hauling vehicles, one handled wheelbarrows, sports drinks..,,


----------



## MountainHigh

Philbert said:


> Somewhere.
> On the Internet.
> I believe.
> There exists a thread.
> That discusses firewood.
> Or, perhaps,
> A man can dream of such a place . . .
> 
> Philbert



Was feeling low energy and not that great, so I went out in -5 C below weather and did 5 hours hard labour - feel flippin fantastic now - funny how that works eh 

Today's Scrounge of nice Maple - about 2 cords worth of the good stuff . . .


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Happy New Years To Everyone (just in case i am a little too  later)


----------



## zogger

Well, I just had a fun new year's eve interlude.....they moved a flock the other side of the farm the other day so I went out in the dark and looked for "white things". Scrounged up three cluckeraptors...the official catchers always miss some...


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Somewhere.
> On the Internet.
> I believe.
> There exists a thread.
> That discusses firewood.
> Or, perhaps,
> A man can dream of such a place . . .
> 
> Philbert


i split a bin of "snob wood" hickory today and going to look at a hoosky 576XP tomorrow at a public auction. hows that for some farwoodin speak ? happy new year Philbert.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> I had to give up a little bit of wood storage space but I'd say this is a welcomed addition to the furnace room.
> 
> View attachment 474860
> 
> 
> I'm going to build a box around it so I can stack wood next to/on top of it.



Put it on the box, less bending to drain, refill and repeat.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> i split a bin of "snob wood" hickory today


'_Snob wood_' as in high end/quality stuff, or is this a special type of hickory?

Philbert

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Put it on the box, less bending to drain, refill and repeat.


Going to build a kindling cubby too.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> '_Snob wood_' as in high end/quality stuff, or is this a special type of hickory?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> Happy New Year to you too!


just the high end stuff. i hoard it all for myself and don't ever sell it. long burn times and a great bed of coals,mostly shagbark but some pignut too.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

zogger said:


> Well, I just had a fun new year's eve interlude.....they moved a flock the other side of the farm the other day so I went out in the dark and looked for "white things". Scrounged up three cluckeraptors...the official catchers always miss some...



Chicken dinner?


----------



## zogger

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Chicken dinner?



Not this time, just adding to my personal flock. Sometimes when I get a lot of them some will go in the freezer. I usually do that in the sumer though when I have a surplus of garden veggies to give to them, put a few more pounds on them first.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy New Years Everyone!!!

Mountain, looks like things have reversed, and you are getting some winter this year while we have none!


----------



## DrewUth

I'm bored at my BIL's wishing I was playing with chainsaws...at least I have some whiskey! Happy New Years y'all







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Happy new year to my scrounging friends. 

Having a little apple pie moonshine to ring it in here.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Happy new year ya scroungers. May you all find standing dead wood really close to your house.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Happy New Years Everyone!!!
> 
> Mountain, looks like things have reversed, and you are getting some winter this year while we have none!



Hey Mike ... I've seen your weather reports back there - 60 degrees!! ... while we get cold and some snow. The kids sure liked our white Christmas.
I'm told by those in the emergency preparedness loop that all the past climate models based on history can no longer be relied upon. We're in uncharted territory that has the *pros reaching.

Scroungers - Thanks for all the 2015 laughs, photos and good information, and here's to a very successful 2016 ! 
May your Woodshed be overflowing and your home always be warm and full of happiness.
CHEERS!


----------



## dancan

Happy 2016 Y'all !!!!


----------



## zogger

Happy New Year guys! Looks like we are finally getting some real winter weather here soon. Which means cold mud instead of warm mud! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## nomad_archer

Happy 2016 now back on topic...
















Ok that's probably the last on topic post for me for 2016.


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, what a great helper you got there! Also looks like some Walnut in that wood pile, how does that stuff burn for you? I hear it produces some unusual colors when it burns.

Mountain, I concluded a few years ago that Mother Nature was going through a change of life!


----------



## nomad_archer

I have burned quite a bit of black walnut and it makes some nice heat. I have no idea about what colors it makes since I do not have glass on my stove. So I load it up and close the door.


----------



## hardpan

Philbert said:


> Somewhere.
> On the Internet.
> I believe.
> There exists a thread.
> That discusses firewood.
> Or, perhaps,
> A man can dream of such a place . . .
> 
> Philbert



Good idea. I'm trying to focus and the newest posts help but that image in my head of svk bringing the padded outhouse seat back in the cabin and then using it for a pillow will just not leave my head, might say it has stained my imagination. LOL

BTW, happy new year to the good folks on AS.


----------



## mn woodcutter

My wife called for me from upstairs. No reply. Then she checked the garage. Nobody there. So she texted me..."where did you disappear to now?"

I texted her back. "Couldn't resist!"


----------



## dancan

Sure am glad you put up that pic mn , the wife seen it and wanted to know what is was about , I told her and said "See , I'm not the only one ."

LOL


----------



## mallardman

Happy New Years guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

stand back scroungers. another saw to the arsenal today. went to buy a 576 xp at an auction but my pockets weren't deep enough. soooo this came home with me instead.
like new 20" B/C and pretty clean. # 3 036.



chips will be flying in the mornin.


----------



## mn woodcutter

farmer steve said:


> stand back scroungers. another saw to the arsenal today. went to buy a 576 xp at an auction but my pockets weren't deep enough. soooo this came home with me instead.
> like new 20" B/C and pretty clean. # 3 036.
> 
> 
> 
> chips will be flying in the mornin.


That's a great saw! I have the 034 super which is pretty much the same and it has great power to weight ratio. Congratulations! How much?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Happy 2016 now back on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's probably the last on topic post for me for 2016.


nice pics NA. glad the daughter doesn't look like you. i have a lady that loves the walnut for her fireplace, burns nice blues and greens flames. let it dry till the bark is almost falling off.


----------



## farmer steve

mn woodcutter said:


> That's a great saw! I have the 034 super which is pretty much the same and it has great power to weight ratio. Congratulations! How much?


 i love the first 2 i bought and had to have at least 1 more. just was told about a clutch bearing upgrade for these saws. not sure if it fits the 034 super. been looking for a 034 super but this saw appeared today.
price ? more than $300,less than $400. worth every penny.


----------



## SteveSS

I added another Stihl to my stable yesterday also. Stopped by a local pawn shop and found an MS260 Pro with an almost new 18" b&c on the shelf. It looks like the previous owner stored it in a mud hole, but it fired right up. Talked the pawn shop owner down to $130. Couldn't hardly pass it up so it came home with me.


----------



## SteveSS

Found an 024 at another pawn shop yesterday, but the guy wanted way more than I was willing to pay for it. I'd sure like to find a real nice 024 Super one of these days.


----------



## mainewoods

Happy New Year fella's! May your chainsaws always start and your scrounges never stop!


----------



## mn woodcutter

mainewoods said:


> Happy New Year fella's! May your chainsaws always start and your scrounges never stop!


And there he is! The founder of this epic thread! Good work! It's become the general discussion and scrounging thread where every topic goes....well almost! Haha.


----------



## nomad_archer

Honestly I have been doing a lot of my general banter in the good morning check-in thread. Between that thread and this one. There is never a dull moment. Plus both threads are friendly. Can't beat it. Thanks farmer Steve for recommending I wander over to the GM check-in thread.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> nice pics NA. glad the daughter doesn't look like you. i have a lady that loves the walnut for her fireplace, burns nice blues and greens flames. let it dry till the bark is almost falling off.


Ahhh she looks just like I did as a kid. She only picked up a few features from her mom. You know all the good ones. But the is no denying she is mine [emoji1]. 

If she keeps going the way she is, she is going to be a heck of a woman and it will take a heck of a man to keep up. As it is, seems like she loves to work the firewood, she always helps load the stove, she picks the splits that go in. She helped butcher a deer and loved it, she wants to hunt, loves to scout, and is a heck of a shot with the nerf guns at 3.5. She likes fishing as well. Her favorite store is home depot. Ohh my.... I know lots of things change but a daddy can dream...


----------



## stihly dan

Write that on your bathroom mirror, as a reminder in 10 tears when your pulling your hair out.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember when my older daughter (now 38) used to laugh about how when guys started talking hunting & guns, she would start talking about reloading, would intimidate the heck out of them! But she used to help me do it.


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Happy new year ya scroungers. May you all find standing dead wood really close to your house.


Thanks, and happy late new year KOG.
Well, got this right out in front maybe 250ft away from the house.
This is the first load, just filled the wheelbarrow full enough to fill my rack in the house. Going back for the second one after a short break.
I didn't want to have to push or drag the wheelbarrow through the snow so I carried it with the tractor, nothing like scrounging on your own property. It was a dead standing cherry I pushed over a while back, I was planning on throwing it in the bonfire pit today, but once I cut into it it was way to good to throw away.


----------



## chipper1

Second load done along with a small 4" dead standing black locust to top the wheelbarrow off.
Should be good for a day or two now.
Free picture of the woodstove and rack for your viewing pleasure .
Just realized I never posted the picture
Without further adieu.


----------



## tylorklein

Best find so far at the local dump. Someone must have cleared a lot or something. Huge oak logs stacked like i couldn't believe with a couple cherry mixed in. Made a bunch of trips to get all the ones we could manage to roll onto the trailer...


----------



## stihly dan

Are you allowed to use a chainsaw at the dump to get the bigger ones?


----------



## tylorklein

Nope. If you could we'd have another 10+ cord of premo red oak we couldn't move by hand.


----------



## SteveSS

tylorklein said:


> Best find so far at the local dump. Someone must have cleared a lot or something. Huge oak logs stacked like i couldn't believe with a couple cherry mixed in. Made a bunch of trips to get all the ones we could manage to roll onto the trailer...


Great scrounge right there! The county dump where I'm at is too far away for me to feasibly drive to. I'd use 3/4 tank of gas round trip in the gas hog Ford. Now that I've had it for a couple months, my best guess without actually putting a calculator to it is around 5 mpg.


----------



## nomad_archer

Can you grease some palms to get them to look the other way so you could run a saw? Maybe a battery powered saw.


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> Are you allowed to use a chainsaw at the dump to get the bigger ones?





tylorklein said:


> Nope. If you could we'd have another 10+ cord of premo red oak we couldn't move by hand.


Worth investing in a winch? Or even some block and tackle?

Philbert


----------



## tylorklein

The old man and i have been gsme planning a winch of some kind since we ran into some monster elm a while back but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Suggestions what others have done are well appreciated.


----------



## tylorklein

Based on the ones we've moved and using my skidsteer to stack them id guess the ones we cant move are 500lb plus


----------



## Philbert

tylorklein said:


> Suggestions what others have done are well appreciated.


My favorite (good for ideas, at least):



Philbert


----------



## tylorklein

Pretty awesome


----------



## MustangMike

I've seen it before, brilliant!


----------



## steve md

tylorklein said:


> Nope. If you could we'd have another 10+ cord of premo red oak we couldn't move by hand.


The dump where I am near you have to sign a waiver then you are
allowed to use a chainsaw


----------



## nomad_archer

tylorklein said:


> The old man and i have been gsme planning a winch of some kind since we ran into some monster elm a while back but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Suggestions what others have done are well appreciated.


Harbor freight winch? Get it done cheap and if its not a day to day tool you may be able to get away with a small investment. I have gotten some serious use from harbor freight tools. I have also had some spectacular failures.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Ahhh she looks just like I did as a kid. She only picked up a few features from her mom. You know all the good ones. But the is no denying she is mine [emoji1].
> 
> If she keeps going the way she is, she is going to be a heck of a woman and it will take a heck of a man to keep up. As it is, seems like she loves to work the firewood, she always helps load the stove, she picks the splits that go in. She helped butcher a deer and loved it, she wants to hunt, loves to scout, and is a heck of a shot with the nerf guns at 3.5. She likes fishing as well. Her favorite store is home depot. Ohh my.... I know lots of things change but a daddy can dream...



I can only assume you know how rare that is. You have sewn good seeds. Congratulations.


----------



## hardpan

mainewoods said:


> Happy New Year fella's! May your chainsaws always start and your scrounges never stop!



So what AS member has just one saw? LOL
I saw on the news this evening there was a Maine annual ocean swim. i thought I saw you climb from the water wearing a Speedo but decided it could not have been because there was no chainsaw. It is hell trying to swim with one, bad chain rash. Maybe next year. LOL


----------



## dancan

Well , hadn't been in the woods for a spell and neither had Poineerguy600 , yesterday afternoon was beautiful here so off we went 
Both woods tractors hadn't been run for a spell so we figured there might be a bit of work involved , we were right .
I got my little Massey going but no sucess on the MF135 .
We decided to take the trucks up and get some logs we cut last winter and winched to the edge of an old logging road .
I decided to beat some of the snow down for Jerry so back and forth I went , learned a good lesson , don't scan the horizon looking for dead tops and leaners when close to the edge of the road LOL







Nothing but wet clay type muck under that snow .
Jerry's boss came to the rescue .











I thanked Jerry's boss and told him that there would be no charge for trenching his ditch 
Even though most of the day was gone there was still a bit to go before sundown so off on the little MF1020 we went .






Even made a couple of long winch runs with cable to spare .












We got some wood on the landing so here's my official start to wood scrounging 2016 






It was a great day , scrounge on gentleman


----------



## nomad_archer

Any damage to the truck? It looks like there was plenty of potential to twist some sheet metal in that ditch.


----------



## dancan

Nah , that old girl has plenty of built in twist LOL
If it can't take that I'm gonna buy another van 
Went back out this morning , what a great day 





Samich time !!


----------



## hamish

Just a lil scrounge today, no frost in the ground and the complete lack of ice thus far is going to limit my travels this season.

Even sick as a dog it feels better out in the bush than sitting around the house.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

SteveSS said:


> Great scrounge right there! The county dump where I'm at is too far away for me to feasibly drive to. I'd use 3/4 tank of gas round trip in the gas hog Ford. Now that I've had it for a couple months, my best guess without actually putting a calculator to it is around 5 mpg.


got a thirsty 460 i take it


----------



## dancan

Hamish , awesome pics and you're right , way better in the woods


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> My favorite (good for ideas, at least):
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




I like that one, wonder if he ever sold any?


----------



## dancan

Well , it's official , I'm outta wood 






In that rack


----------



## DrewUth

Scrounged a load of Walnut yesterday:





Stacked wood in the side room in prep for the incoming cold snap, last of my poplar on the right and oak on the left:





And my fall 2016-17 woodpile is shaping up!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Well , it's official , I'm outta wood


Check under the seats in the van!  There's gotta be at least a day or two's worth there.

Even @unclemoustache hasn't declared he's outta wood yet this season.


----------



## zogger

I was going through this husky model 42 again, and I think I found the air leak. It has an unknown to me dealie for idle, a screw/spring that screws into the carb body, it isn't just a wedge moving the throttle arm. It wasn't in there, but luckily it was still floating around inside the airbox, so screwed it back in. Got it to start good and finally idle down and run better, then went to cutting with it and the clutch slips terrible, so, put it back in the rack, get some more parts. Switching to the 346xp ported, I started on the triple leader sweetgum, MAN, I like that saw. Ran a tank most out, got a ton of smalls and half the bigguns done. I'll have to go back and noodle it all to stove size..later. Bonus pic is you can see how we are in a big valley in the middle of the mountains, that view is to the west where you can see the mountains starting back up, to the east is the same but can't get pics from the trees that way. Sure is green for being January...


----------



## SteveSS

First major outing of the year today, and I didn't bring a phone or a camera. Dad and I laid down seven oak of various color, Red, Black, and White. All dead standing. Some not dead standing for very long as a couple trees were still pretty green. A couple of the others are ready to burn today. Got them laid down and bucked up, but they haven't seen the splitter yet. Still a boat load of dead standing over there that needs to be cut before it goes bad. I honestly feel like we could have a GTG over there and not cut all of it in a full day. I'm beat!


----------



## dancan

Send me a plane ticket , I have saws and will travel


----------



## MustangMike

I'll bet they won't let them on the plane, you terrorist!!! Looks like an explosive device to me!


----------



## nomad_archer

Stopped by the local tsc and stocked up today.


----------



## SteveSS

dancan said:


> Send me a plane ticket , I have saws and will travel



Scroungers thread GTG in Missouri. That would be epic!



nomad_archer said:


> Stopped by the local tsc and stocked up today.



I need to stop in to TSC. Is it on sale? My gallon is nearly empty.


----------



## nomad_archer

Yes it's $6


----------



## JeffGu

I like your dog, Steve... carries the double Merle gene. So does mine.


----------



## SteveSS

Thank you. He's a great dog. A little high strung, but nothing that a thrown stick and a good chase doesn't calm down. That durn dog can wear me down in about 10 minutes. Love that joker.

Love those blue eyes on your pup. Very cool!


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> First major outing of the year today, and I didn't bring a phone or a camera. Dad and I laid down seven oak of various color, Red, Black, and White. All dead standing. Some not dead standing for very long as a couple trees were still pretty green. A couple of the others are ready to burn today. Got them laid down and bucked up, but they haven't seen the splitter yet.


Sounds like a great way to spend time with your dad.


> Still a boat load of dead standing over there that needs to be cut before it goes bad. I honestly feel like we could have a GTG over there and not cut all of it in a full day. I'm beat!


Kind of a great problem to have.


----------



## JeffGu

SteveSS said:


> ...wear me down in about 10 minutes.



Mine is the same way. He's my buddy, but I can't even go in the kitchen or the garage or anywhere without him being right behind me. Can't cut kindling with him around. It ends up all over the place, with one end chewed up.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , it's official , I'm outta wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that rack


Is this some sort of scrounging technique.
I'm not falling for it.
Besides I can see wood in the next rack.


----------



## al-k

I cut five wheels ( that's what i call them) and got it split up yesterday from down the street


.


----------



## Ambull01

Got another cord over the weekend. Had a nice little workout with the Fiskars and stacking. Also had to chase my freaking Am Staff a few times. He's just discovered there's springs in his legs. Damn that dog can jump. He jumps onto my wood pile then jumps over my fence. I was hoping he would just stand by the fence until I could get to him but he just ran up to the fence, crouched down, and jumped over the damn thing! Freaking amazing.



farmer steve said:


> i think grandma said you took reading material and then wiped with it.


 
Must have helped to take a real page turner.



mn woodcutter said:


> And there he is! The founder of this epic thread! Good work! It's become the general discussion and scrounging thread where every topic goes....well almost! Haha.


 
So, what do you think about Obama discussing possible gun control measures with the AG to bypass Congress? 




steve md said:


> The dump where I am near you have to sign a waiver then you are
> allowed to use a chainsaw


 
Where are you in MD? I may have to make a trip there if it's close.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> He jumps onto my wood pile then jumps over my fence.



I dealt with that all last winter. So far this year it seems he's forgot. Or maybe he doesn't like the pallets. Either way, I'm happy it's stopped.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Ambull01 said:


> So, what do you think about Obama discussing possible gun control measures with the AG to bypass Congress?
> .



We don't want Philbert to bring the wrath again. "MOVE THIS CRAP TO THE FREAKING POLITICAL FORUM!".


----------



## nomad_archer

mn woodcutter said:


> We don't want Philbert to bring the wrath again. "MOVE THIS CRAP TO THE FREAKING POLITICAL FORUM!".


It's not crap it is good discussion. This just isn't the place for it. We do have a firewood scrounging gun thread where I think Ambull could bring this up with the firewood crowd. I am not commenting on the question in this thread. I don't want to get put in time out.


----------



## mn woodcutter

nomad_archer said:


> It's not crap it is good discussion. This just isn't the place for it. We do have a firewood scrounging gun thread where I think Ambull could bring this up with the firewood crowd. I am not commenting on the question in this thread. I don't want to get put in time out.


I know man. I was just poking fun and only half serious!


----------



## svk

No worries guys, we will keep it kinda sorta on topic anyhow or at least away from hot button issues.


----------



## Ambull01

SteveSS said:


> I dealt with that all last winter. So far this year it seems he's forgot. Or maybe he doesn't like the pallets. Either way, I'm happy it's stopped.


 
I may need to put some kind of grate on the stacks. Muscles bulging everywhere and massive head but he's a wimp when it comes to walking on grates lol.



nomad_archer said:


> It's not crap it is good discussion. This just isn't the place for it. We do have a firewood scrounging gun thread where I think Ambull could bring this up with the firewood crowd. I am not commenting on the question in this thread. I don't want to get put in time out.


 
No it was just a joke, I don't want to discuss comments regarding that topic lol.

On another note, I may need to ask you PA guys some questions about your state. I'm planning early for retirement and want to research the states where I'll eventually lay my head.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ask away ambull


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Ask away ambull


Perhaps that could have it's own thread!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Perhaps that could have it's own thread!


It may be a short discussion. If it is its own thread I probably would never see it. Its hard enough to keep up with the GM checkin and this thread


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> It may be a short discussion. If it is its own thread I probably would never see it. Its hard enough to keep up with the GM checkin and this thread


With Ambull? He asks more questions than my son!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Perhaps that could have it's own thread!


 
Have no fear, I will use PM.



svk said:


> With Ambull? He asks more questions than my son!


 
Ouch. Well that makes it official, you are my least favorite mod.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Well that makes it official, you are my least favorite mod.


I hear there is a waiting list to join the club....


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I hear there is a waiting list to join the club....


 
That's awesome. How does it feel to be hated by people all over the country?

As for scrounging, I'm still cutting away on the same place @Marshy ridiculed me about earlier. I thanked the lady for putting up with me then she asked why I was leaving all the other dead standing/downed oak. Her wooded yard may be my permanent scrounge spot.


----------



## svk

Marshy and I are competing for most disliked AS mod. Although I hear Tonyk isn't far behind  Or as I heard we are referred to, "the liar, the crier, and the 285 killa".

Heck yeah, ride that scrounge until it is gone. Sometimes if you don't come back soon enough people will think you don't want the wood and give it away!


----------



## MustangMike

It is cold & windy here today, and it got colder as the day went on.

I brought my brother a small load of Cherry for his fire place, and wished I had dressed warmer! Sorry, no pics.

We also played with his new 241 a little, not bad for a tiny saw!


----------



## dancan

Reid , sounds like you scored 
I like my 241 , you may need a little finesse at 12" but sure is nice when you get to the tops


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> Marshy and I are competing for most disliked AS mod. Although I hear Tonyk isn't far behind  Or as I heard we are referred to, "the liar, the crier, and the 285 killa".
> 
> Heck yeah, ride that scrounge until it is gone. Sometimes if you don't come back soon enough people will think you don't want the wood and give it away!



Then you should bring back the dislike button to keep score. I do miss that feature, it has soooo many uses.


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Then you should bring back the dislike button to keep score. I do miss that feature, it has soooo many uses.


As a moderator I'm glad they took it away. Caused too many arguments.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> As a moderator I'm glad they took it away. Caused too many arguments.



Feels like there is a unsaid message in there...


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> Feels like there is a unsaid message in there...


There were also the dislike wars. Where members would dislike everything certain people posted.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Marshy and I are competing for most disliked AS mod. Although I hear Tonyk isn't far behind  Or as I heard we are referred to, "the liar, the crier, and the 285 killa".
> 
> Heck yeah, ride that scrounge until it is gone. Sometimes if you don't come back soon enough people will think you don't want the wood and give it away!


I got helluva load of hard maple that way. If it's down and it's close, I don't like to leave it alone until it's in my backyard.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> It is cold & windy here today, and it got colder as the day went on.
> 
> I brought my brother a small load of Cherry for his fire place, and wished I had dressed warmer! Sorry, no pics.
> 
> We also played with his new 241 a little, not bad for a tiny saw!


I wouldn't mind one of those tiny saws to replace my craftsman (which I will relegate to pallet and ice fishing duty). I hate swinging 15lbs on a top. Wears me out before I get to the big wood!


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Yes it's $6


Is that stuff equivalent to any of the major manufactures.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I wouldn't mind one of those tiny saws to replace my craftsman (which I will relegate to pallet and ice fishing duty). I hate swinging 15lbs on a top. Wears me out before I get to the big wood!


Depends on what you want to spend. But if it doesn't need to be a pro saw, the muff modded echo cs 400 with an 18" bar is my go to for he small stuff. Good deals on them used. They are only $300 brand spankin new. I got mine used for $75. Just an idea. It's light, has good power with the muff mod and really has good AV.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Is that stuff equivalent to any of the major manufactures.


I like it just the same as the stihl, husky, ace brand or any of the others I have tried. It works well for me and at that price I prefer it. My guess is it is a major manufactures relabeled bar and chain oil.


----------



## dancan

I have a CS330t , no powerhouse by any means but I've got no complaints , I had bought it for 275$ nib 
The MS241 will do most of the wood I'll see in my scrounging area , an 026 will fit as well , I had a 346xp but couldn't get warmed up to it , I'd give a 550 or 555 a go but the price up here is too high .


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Depends on what you want to spend. But if it doesn't need to be a pro saw, the muff modded echo cs 400 with an 18" bar is my go to for he small stuff. Good deals on them used. They are only $300 brand spankin new. I got mine used for $75. Just an idea. It's light, has good power with the muff mod and really has good AV.


I consider echo to be quality equipment. That craftsman ain't a pro saw either but I like it, it just needs too much (bar stud stripped, oiler squirts out everywhere except where it should, chain tensioner broke through the cover....) lol more effort than I wanna spend on a $30 saw


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I have a CS330t , no powerhouse by any means but I've got no complaints , I had bought it for 275$ nib
> The MS241 will do most of the wood I'll see in my scrounging area , an 026 will fit as well , I had a 346xp but couldn't get warmed up to it , I'd give a 550 or 555 a go but the price up here is too high .


That 555 looks bada$$ but I'm afraid id like it so much I'd wanna chuck my 365. Lol. When my poulan 5020 gives up the ghost, I'll replace it with a 260 or 346 or an echo.


----------



## MustangMike

That $6/Gallon bar oil is as good as any I have used, very sticky stuff, and never had any problems with bar/chain wear when using it. It is all I use for bar oil. (And I'm sure my ported 460/046s put more stress on B&C than the average saw).


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I like it just the same as the stihl, husky, ace brand or any of the others I have tried. It works well for me and at that price I prefer it. My guess is it is a major manufactures relabeled bar and chain oil.





MustangMike said:


> That $6/Gallon bar oil is as good as any I have used, very sticky stuff, and never had any problems with bar/chain wear when using it. It is all I use for bar oil. (And I'm sure my ported 460/046s put more stress on B&C than the average saw).


Thanks guys.
I have this tendency to use a saw for a few months(maybe and then send them down the road. The one thing I can a say is that I use name brand 
2-stroke oil and bar oil. Not sure if it would have much of an effect on resale, but I won't say it unless it's true. That being said if the "guys on the internet" say it's just as good, why not make a couple extra bucks on each saw.


----------



## svk

I was using the $6 cam2 brand bar oil and it was nice and "slingy" in winter temps.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I was using the $6 cam2 brand bar oil and it was nice and "slingy" in winter temps.


Thanks svk.
Side note, you following me, feeling a bit like I did in school. You know, like the vise principal who knew me on a first name basis was looking over my shoulder just smile and wave.
Boy I can't go anywhere without hearing about band camp. I was out getting some wood in the front yard today and I thought I heard my neighbor say to his wife,"wonder if he went to band camp".
Happy New Year .


----------



## SteveSS

Woo Hoo!! Oil Thread!


----------



## stihly dan

For that price I love it. I bought some for $7.99 a couple months ago, its OK, I find it a bit thin. Great for winter, bad if you have a saw that weeps bar oil while not in use.


----------



## mn woodcutter

stihly dan said:


> For that price I love it. I bought some for $7.99 a couple months ago, its OK, I find it a bit thin. Great for winter, bad if you have a saw that weeps bar oil while not in use.


Don't they all do that?!


----------



## stihly dan

Not my Stihl's or my 385 xp....


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> Woo Hoo!! Oil Thread!


50:1


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have this tendency to use a saw for a few months(maybe and then send them down the road. The one thing I can a say is that I use name brand
> 2-stroke oil and bar oil. Not sure if it would have much of an effect on resale, but I won't say it unless it's true. That being said if the "guys on the internet" say it's just as good, why not make a couple extra bucks on each saw.


I stick with brand name two cycle oil. All I have used is the silver stihl ultra synthetic. I would switch to another brand with a recommendation off of AS. But it seems all oil threads devolve into a pissing match about mix ratios and oil brands with pieces and parts of various articles from the internet posted to support each person's view. Heck reading some of these threads it seems like I should be running a home made mix of stihl, husky, amsoil, and echo two cycle oils all mixed together at 16:1. Ok maybe I was stretching that a bit.


----------



## nomad_archer

stihly dan said:


> For that price I love it. I bought some for $7.99 a couple months ago, its OK, I find it a bit thin. Great for winter, bad if you have a saw that weeps bar oil while not in use.


Don't they all weep bar oil on the shelf? The Chainsaw shelf is like an oil slick.


----------



## nomad_archer

stihly dan said:


> Not my Stihl's or my 385 xp....


You must have special saws. All of mine do it. They must all be defective. Time to sell them all and get new ones.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I stick with brand name two cycle oil. All I have used is the silver stihl ultra synthetic. I would switch to another brand with a recommendation off of AS. But it seems all oil threads devolve into a pissing match about mix ratios and oil brands with pieces and parts of various articles from the internet posted to support each person's view. Heck reading some of these threads it seems like I should be running a home made mix of stihl, husky, amsoil, and echo two cycle oils all mixed together at 16:1. Ok maybe I was stretching that a bit.


That's accurate, and not stretching anything. 



nomad_archer said:


> Don't they all weep bar oil on the shelf? The Chainsaw shelf is like an oil slick.


Some of mine do, some don't. I can't hardly keep track of what I have let alone which ones leak. The 353 I sold this week did not leak.




nomad_archer said:


> You must have special saws. All of mine do it. They must all be defective. Time to sell them all and get new ones.


If you can afford it sounds like a great idea.
So what's for sale.


----------



## JeffGu

They don't all actually leak... but it takes a long time for whatever bar oil is all over the sprocket, etc. to finally drip off. If they're weeping, loosen the oil and fuel caps, then tighten them back down. Some saws end up pressurizing the tank, or creating a syphon effect that makes them weep oil or fuel. This stops it on my Stihl saws.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> They don't all actually leak... but it takes a long time for whatever bar oil is all over the sprocket, etc. to finally drip off. If they're weeping, loosen the oil and fuel caps, then tighten them back down. Some saws end up pressurizing the tank, or creating a syphon effect that makes them weep oil or fuel. This stops it on my Stihl saws.


Thats a great point. I don't piss rev my saws before putting them away, or right after cleaning them. Sure way to get a mess. I'v watched guys rev the heck out of them before they put them in the truck to "get all the chips out", all it does is get the bar all wet with oil, and besides the chips soak a lot of the leftovers in the clutch cover area up.
When I sell a saw and someone comes to look at it I don't start it without putting it to a piece of wood afterwards.
I will try the loosen the caps tip though, thanks Jeff.


----------



## JeffGu

chipper1 said:


> ...the chips soak a lot of the leftovers in the clutch cover area up...



Yeah, if you leave that mess in there, it turns pretty gunky. I clean my saws up real good when I get home, especially under the sprocket cover. Bit anal, maybe... but my 3-year-old saws look like other people's 3-day-old saws. Makes it a lot easier to tell if the saw is actually leaking or if it's just dripping off the parts. I won't claim that cleaning them up all the time makes the saw last longer (although I think it does) but one thing is for sure... I've never seen a chainsaw blow up because it wasn't filthy, oily, dirty and beat to sh*t.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> Yeah, if you leave that mess in there, it turns pretty gunky. I clean my saws up real good when I get home, especially under the sprocket cover. Bit anal, maybe... but my 3-year-old saws look like other people's 3-day-old saws. Makes it a lot easier to tell if the saw is actually leaking or if it's just dripping off the parts. I won't claim that cleaning them up all the time makes the saw last longer (although I think it does) but one thing is for sure... I've never seen a chainsaw blow up because it wasn't filthy, oily, dirty and beat to sh*t.


I'm not the cleanest guy around, but when I'm ready to sell i like my stuf to look good. Some of the ones I know I won't get any more money out, but also won't sell for less I just don't care. Those are the ones I don't care if they sell or not because the value isn't going down and it isn't going up.
Heres a couple I've sold.


----------



## JeffGu

There ya' go... you can see what you are buying. If I wanted to see a big blob of grease, sawdust, dirt, mouse turds, boogers and oil... I'd just go down to the bar and stare at the local farm girls.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> There ya' go... you can see what you are buying. If I wanted to see a big blob of grease, sawdust, dirt, mouse turds, boogers and oil... I'd just go down to the bar and stare at the local farm girls.


Here's the last "farm girl" saw I sold lol.
Not bad, but I never cleaned anything but the filter and ran at least 10 tanks through it.
Took the pictures at the local health food store on the bench outside, got a few weird looks.


----------



## MustangMike

stihly dan said:


> For that price I love it. I bought some for $7.99 a couple months ago, its OK, I find it a bit thin. Great for winter, bad if you have a saw that weeps bar oil while not in use.



I do not find it thin at all. You do realize they sell 2 different bar oils, one is thinner for winter, I use the regular stuff year round w/o any problem, and in cold weather, it is definitely not thin!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I stick with brand name two cycle oil. All I have used is the silver stihl ultra synthetic. I would switch to another brand with a recommendation off of AS. But it seems all oil threads devolve into a pissing match about mix ratios and oil brands with pieces and parts of various articles from the internet posted to support each person's view. Heck reading some of these threads it seems like I should be running a home made mix of stihl, husky, amsoil, and echo two cycle oils all mixed together at 16:1. Ok maybe I was stretching that a bit.


you forgot the used fryer oil from mickey d's.


----------



## farmer steve

SteveSS said:


> Woo Hoo!! Oil Thread!


ya beat me to it Steve.
and for the record.

auto zone ad says "not vehicle specific" so i guess it's ok for poolan wild things,crapsman and any other misc. scrounging apparatus you may have laying around.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> If you can afford it sounds like a great idea.
> So what's for sale.



I am more of a hoarder when it comes to saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

JeffGu said:


> They don't all actually leak... but it takes a long time for whatever bar oil is all over the sprocket, etc. to finally drip off. If they're weeping, loosen the oil and fuel caps, then tighten them back down. Some saws end up pressurizing the tank, or creating a syphon effect that makes them weep oil or fuel. This stops it on my Stihl saws.



Mine dont actually leak. I typically clean everything up and usually fire up the saw after sharpening to coat everything with oil. I especially do that after I put a chain on the grinder because I clean the chains really good and remove all of the oil. So I know my "leak" is from residual that is under the clutch cover etc. I know I could avoid it but heck everyone has there own ritual.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> There were also the dislike wars. Where members would dislike everything certain people posted.


 
Grown men having a "dislike" war on a firewood forum. That there is pretty damn funny.



nomad_archer said:


> I stick with brand name two cycle oil. All I have used is the silver stihl ultra synthetic. I would switch to another brand with a recommendation off of AS. But it seems all oil threads devolve into a pissing match about mix ratios and oil brands with pieces and parts of various articles from the internet posted to support each person's view. Heck reading some of these threads it seems like I should be running a home made mix of stihl, husky, amsoil, and echo two cycle oils all mixed together at 16:1. Ok maybe I was stretching that a bit.


 
All I use is the Stihl silver/gray bottles too. They're probably all similar but I read an article on a chainsaw repair site that said the Stihl Ultra had the cleanest pistons. 40:1 for me. I've used new cooking oil for the B&C but it's too thin. I've found the TS oil to be too thick so I mix it with the cooking oil. Seems to work just fine. Still using my stock bar and it looks like it will last until all my kids are out of house.


----------



## nomad_archer

The bar oil works best when it starts on the bar. I have never had a need to cut bar oil with anything. TSC is a little thinner than some of the other oils I have used. 

Why do you go 40:1? I use 50:1 because that is what the equipment is spec'ed to run at from the manufacturer


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> The bar oil works best when it starts on the bar. I have never had a need to cut bar oil with anything. TSC is a little thinner than some of the other oils I have used.
> 
> Why do you go 40:1? I use 50:1 because that is what the equipment is spec'ed to run at from the manufacturer


 
Well I really don't want to start an oil discussion here because it kind of bores me to be honest lol. The TSC oil just doesn't work well in my Makita. The Ace Hardware brand B&C oil works the best so far. I don't go through a ton of oil so $10 a gallon is no big deal.

I just go about 42:1. Definitely not needed but gives me a bit more peace of mind. I'm not a pro at adjusting the carb so a bit more lubricant helps me sleep at night. This site has some great info:
http://www.madsens1.com/saw_fuelmix.htm

They recommend 50:1 but also state "It is also important to realize how little oil there is in a 50 :1 mixture. Only 1/50 of the mix in a saw's fuel tank is lubricant. With this little oil in the mix, it needs to be good stuff!" So my ratio of 42:1 is just slightly more and again, it helps my overthinking personality.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> it helps my overthinking personality.


Nothing wrong with questioning things. But at least you can admit the root cause .


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Nothing wrong with questioning things. But at least you can admit the root cause .


 
Well I question everything because, in my 30+ years of existence, I've found many things to be absolute BS. I just hope my patience will prevail when my kids develop the same trait.


----------



## MustangMike

I go 40:1 because most of my saws are ported, and just want to be a little safe. The 50:1 recommendation is influenced by the EPA, who also bring you restricted mufflers, etc.


----------



## Marshy

3 oz of oil per gal is the easiest way to mix gas I've learned. That's my ratio and I'm sticking to it. I'll still probably use the same even after my 2159 if ported but, I'll stay with the XP oil after porting.


----------



## Ambull01

Marshy said:


> 3 oz of oil per gal is the easiest way to mix gas I've learned. That's my ratio and I'm sticking to it. I'll still probably use the same even after my 2159 if ported but, I'll stay with the XP oil after porting.


 Yep, that's what I do. I think it was nmurph who told me about it. I just fill one of the Stihl 2.6 oz bottles to the brim and dump it in a gas tank. That makes it about 3 0z for a 42.67:1 ratio.


----------



## nomad_archer

I just buy the 6 packs and dump a container into the gas jug and add 1 gal of gas. No measuring or spilling required. I like to keep it easy.


----------



## svk

I always subconsciously revert back to 32:1 because that's what all of my older *** ran on. I will tell you the AT on my 550 takes a little time to get used to more oil like that.

I think 40 (or 42) to 1 is probably perfect. I was told to run no less than that in larger and/or ported saws so it goes in everything.

I prefer the Husky oil but just buy whatever quality brand of air cooled oil is available if I can't find the Husky stuff. Didn't care for the smell of the Ace synthetic oil though.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Grown men having a "dislike" war on a firewood forum. That there is pretty damn funny.


Forum wars are downright childish regardless of the reason.


----------



## nomad_archer

I may go to 40:1 eventually but I still have a bunch on 50:1 to use up. The leaf blower uses it up pretty quick. But there isnt a reason to use that right now.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I always subconsciously revert back to 32:1 because that's what all of my older *** ran on. I will tell you the AT on my 550 takes a little time to get used to more oil like that.
> 
> I think 40 (or 42) to 1 is probably perfect. I was told to run no less than that in larger and/or ported saws so it goes in everything.
> 
> I prefer the Husky oil but just buy whatever quality brand of air cooled oil is available if I can't find the Husky stuff. Didn't care for the smell of the Ace synthetic oil though.



I use 4oz/gallon, which is funny, that is now considered heavy on the oil, but it is only roughly half what we used to use back in the Pleistocene.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I use 4oz/gallon, which is funny, that is now considered heavy on the oil, but it is only roughly half what we used to use back in the Pleistocene.


I have an old outboard that is supposed to use 25:1 but I sneak it up to 32:1 with newer oils. You do need to keep it rich with those as they have bushings instead of bearings and WILL seize.

My grandpa's 12HP Gale Buckaneer is frozen because we were told by an OMC mechanic (before I was old enough to wrench) that you could run 50:1. It lasted less than one tank ;(


----------



## Philbert

If my bar and chain oil is too thick in colder weather (Minnesota) I thin it with kerosene, per the owner's manual.

I have had to thin even 'winter grade' oil. 

BTW, this is even more of an issue with electric and battery powered saws, which don't have a muffler to warm up the oil in use. Have to keep that oil, and those saws, if possible, inside the house or vehicle cab, before use on really cold days (under 20F). 

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

After thinning what do you end up with, 10% kerosene, 20%?


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> If my bar and chain oil is too thick in colder weather (Minnesota) I thin it with kerosene, per the owner's manual.
> 
> I have had to thin even 'winter grade' oil.
> 
> BTW, this is even more of an issue with electric and battery powered saws, which don't have a muffler to warm up the oil in use. Have to keep that oil, and those saws, if possible, inside the house or vehicle cab, before use on really cold days (under 20F).
> 
> Philbert


I've used Stihl blue at well below zero with no issues. However I am too cheap to pay for it myself so I thin regular oil with 5w30 and never had a problem.

I usually store my saws in my guest cabin overnight when I can so they are definitely above freezing when I start them in the morning.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I may go to 40:1 eventually but I still have a bunch on 50:1 to use up. The leaf blower uses it up pretty quick. But there isnt a reason to use that right now.


I use mine all year, leaves, grass, snow.
Just got used twice this last week on the light snow we had here, one time about an inch the other half an inch.
I have used opti-2 in my trimmer and blower for over 10 yrs and have not even changed a plug. Two pulls on the blower unless I forget to turn the throttle up a bit, then it takes more. I've worn multiple heads of the trimmer and replaced the recoil twice on the blower. Other than that I had to change the filter and gas line on them both. I also use 87octane with ethanol since I burn through a gallon pretty fast.
I have a bunch of the Huqvarna and stihl syn on hand from a deal I did so I will be using that 50:1.
most of the problems I've seen are from straight gassing equipment or air leaks.


Ambull01 said:


> Well I really don't want to start an oil discussion here because it kind of bores me to be honest lol. The TSC oil just doesn't work well in my Makita. The Ace Hardware brand B&C oil works the best so far. I don't go through a ton of oil so $10 a gallon is no big deal.
> 
> I just go about 42:1. Definitely not needed but gives me a bit more peace of mind. I'm not a pro at adjusting the carb so a bit more lubricant helps me sleep at night. This site has some great info:
> http://www.madsens1.com/saw_fuelmix.htm
> 
> They recommend 50:1 but also state "It is also important to realize how little oil there is in a 50 :1 mixture. Only 1/50 of the mix in a saw's fuel tank is lubricant. With this little oil in the mix, it needs to be good stuff!" So my ratio of 42:1 is just slightly more and again, it helps my overthinking personality.


Oil threads may bore you, but I think a lot of newbies want this info. I can appreciate that you are not "dead set" or "this is the only way" about what your doing. If more people had that attitude it would sure be more civil, and oil threads might be more funner lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

Chipper, I got the leaf blower for leaves and snow. I have not had any snow this year. Not that I am complaining.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Well I question everything because, in my 30+ years of existence, I've found many things to be absolute BS. I just hope my patience will prevail when my kids develop the same trait.


I'm the same way, as far as questioning things. I like to understand why I'm doing what I'm doing.
"absolute BS", I love that being used together. Things change quite a bit, and some thinking needs to be modified other thinking should stay the same.
Many "absolutes" are not that, but are things that were taught and passed on, but the reasoning behind was not passed on, although you'd never know that the way people talk.
Why did Grandmas Christmas ham have the ends cut off, someone here knows.


----------



## svk

*Mills Fleet Farm Sold to Private Equity Firm KKR

http://www.wsj.com/articles/kkr-buys-midwest-retail-chain-mills-fleet-farm-1451997680*

Welcome to corporate america! My neighbor works in office of one of their stores...will have to see what he thinks of this.


----------



## MustangMike

Very cold here today, was single digits this morning, but luckily not as windy as yesterday. Hi teens & windy made it very raw yesterday afternoon.

Just a pic of the pups to break up this oil stuff!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

10° here....brought some up Saturday for the fireplace


----------



## Marshy

chipper1 said:


> I use mine all year, leaves, grass, snow.
> Just got used twice this last week on the light snow we had here, one time about an inch the other half an inch.
> I have used opti-2 in my trimmer and blower for over 10 yrs and have not even changed a plug. Two pulls on the blower unless I forget to turn the throttle up a bit, then it takes more. I've worn multiple heads of the trimmer and replaced the recoil twice on the blower. Other than that I had to change the filter and gas line on them both. I also use 87octane with ethanol since I burn through a gallon pretty fast.
> I have a bunch of the Huqvarna and stihl syn on hand from a deal I did so I will be using that 50:1.
> most of the problems I've seen are from straight gassing equipment or air leaks.
> 
> Oil threads may bore you, but I think a lot of newbies want this info. I can appreciate that you are not "dead set" or "this is the only way" about what your doing. If more people had that attitude it would sure be more civil, and oil threads might be more funner lol.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> View attachment 476426


Must be a "chainsaw truther"


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Very cold here today, was single digits this morning, but luckily not as windy as yesterday. Hi teens & windy made it very raw yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Just a pic of the pups to break up this oil stuff!!!



I am going hunting tomorrow in this cold. Ok maybe for a little bit in the morning. Supposed to be 12* overnight. Hopefully the cold gets some of these deer moving. I am going to see how long I can stay out on the stand. It is supposed to get to 39*. I will be out there in stand no later than 8 but I have to be home by 5 fer dinner. I dont think I will make it that long in these temps but I am going to try


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I may go to 40:1 eventually but I still have a bunch on 50:1 to use up. The leaf blower uses it up pretty quick. But there isnt a reason to use that right now.


How long do you store the mix?



Philbert said:


> If my bar and chain oil is too thick in colder weather (Minnesota) I thin it with kerosene, per the owner's manual.
> 
> I have had to thin even 'winter grade' oil.
> 
> BTW, this is even more of an issue with electric and battery powered saws, which don't have a muffler to warm up the oil in use. Have to keep that oil, and those saws, if possible, inside the house or vehicle cab, before use on really cold days (under 20F).
> 
> Philbert


 
Wow, I thought they would come with some kind of heating element to keep the oil from gunking up.



svk said:


> I've used Stihl blue at well below zero with no issues. However I am too cheap to pay for it myself so I thin regular oil with 5w30 and never had a problem.
> 
> I usually store my saws in my guest cabin overnight when I can so they are definitely above freezing when I start them in the morning.


 
Guest cabin hah? Fancy pants



chipper1 said:


> Oil threads may bore you, but I think a lot of newbies want this info. I can appreciate that you are not "dead set" or "this is the only way" about what your doing. If more people had that attitude it would sure be more civil, and oil threads might be more funner lol.


 
Well they bore me because it's all basically the same. Some dude will come on asking what mix ratio they should use. Then everyone will state their preferred ratio. Then it will go on to brands. Basically what nomad stated. In the end it leaves people more confused about the topic


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Guest cabin hah? Fancy pants


Bedroom, bathroom, kitchenette, and sauna. This ain't fresh prince of bel air!


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I am going hunting tomorrow in this cold. Ok maybe for a little bit in the morning. Supposed to be 12* overnight. Hopefully the cold gets some of these deer moving. I am going to see how long I can stay out on the stand. It is supposed to get to 39*. I will be out there in stand no later than 8 but I have to be home by 5 fer dinner. I dont think I will make it that long in these temps but I am going to try


Do you own a buddy heater? 90 bucks that will make an all day sit a comfortable reality.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Bedroom, bathroom, kitchenette, and sauna. This ain't fresh prince of bel air!


 
Sauna in your guest cabin and outhouse in your hunting cabin. You sir are a masochist.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Sauna in your guest cabin and outhouse in your hunting cabin. You sir are a masochist.


Outhouse is not IN my hunting cabin LOL


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Outhouse is not IN my hunting cabin LOL



That would not be good....lol


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Outhouse is not IN my hunting cabin LOL


 
haha. Warmer butt but awful smell. That may be the incentive to get out and do more hunting.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Do you own a buddy heater? 90 bucks that will make an all day sit a comfortable reality.


Hard to fit a propane heater in my climber and I go minimal extra stuff with my .75 mile hike tomorrow. I have enough layers and I should be able to make it most of the day but that could get cut short because of boredom or cold of we hang out around the 12* mark too long. In sat all day last wendsday and didn't see any thing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull I keep my mix until its gone or gives me problems. Sometimes it goes 5 months. I use 89 ethenol free and the two cycle oil has stabilizers in it. Have not had a problem yet.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Hard to fit a propane heater in my climber and I go minimal extra stuff with my .75 mile hike tomorrow. I have enough layers and I should be able to make it most of the day but that could get cut short because of boredom or cold of we hang out around the 12* mark too long. In sat all day last wendsday and didn't see any thing.


I figured that after I typed. 

If you have room to pack in a little ground blind you could position it in another site a couple hundred yards away and stalk between them when you get cold or bored.


----------



## MustangMike

Heaters .... what has hunting come to!!!!!! It ain't Kosher!


----------



## MustangMike

My Aunt & Uncle used to hunt up in the Adirondacks (freezing cold) and not even bring a tent, just a tarp, and stay in the woods for a week!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Heaters .... what has hunting come to!!!!!! It ain't Kosher!


There's always a compromise, Mike.

I like to hunt in wool clothing so I can stalk without looking or feeling like the Michelin man....drawback is I can't sit as long in a stand because I get cold. I don't like to have the enclosed stands because you lose your best sense (hearing) in the process and need to rely only on your eyes. Therefore a heater on low will impact hearing a little but you are still out on the turf with your quarry.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My Aunt & Uncle used to hunt up in the Adirondacks (freezing cold) and not even bring a tent, just a tarp, and stay in the woods for a week!


I can imagine a roaring fire was always going at "camp"

I am all about roughing it but some comfort is necessary to keep at the top of your game!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I know they also had a 2 person sleeping bag!

I'm just teasing ya Steve, my hunting clothes have improved dramatically. Before waterproof boot, gloves, etc, it was rough!

We are spoiled now! (But then again, were likely more game then).


----------



## svk

Although you guys in the east and south are spoiled....temps above freezing during a MN deer season are a blessing, other places its a norm. When I hunted in Texas in January one time the overnight low was 52. I could get used to that!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, I know they also had a 2 person sleeping bag!
> 
> I'm just teasing ya Steve, my hunting clothes have improved dramatically. Before waterproof boot, gloves, etc, it was rough!
> 
> We are spoiled now! (But then again, were likely more game then).


True, hunting meant shooting the first thing you saw and there was way more game. So a 2 or 3 day hunt was a long one.

And after spending all day dragging a deer by hand, you slept regardless of how bad the conditions were!


----------



## nomad_archer

I can't do the Micheline man look. I wear lots of base layers and then a thin, windproof outer layer. It happens to be a scent inhibiting product as well. The biggest thing for me was going to windproof gear this year. It keeps me warmer way longer with less layers.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I can't do the Micheline man look. I wear lots of base layers and then a thin, windproof outer layer. It happens to be a scent inhibiting product as well. The biggest thing for me was going to windproof gear this year. It keeps me warmer way longer with less layers.


That does make a big difference!

I have my winter anorak when I hunt in the snow and just put a orange vest over it.

http://empirecanvasworks.com/arcticanorak.htm


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> It happens to be a scent inhibiting product as well. .


I'm not trying to be funny, well kinda, what do you do when you gotta pee.
Even when svk said set up the other ground blind that was my first thought(scent).
How funny we both commented on the exact opposite.


----------



## svk

At best recollection I have 2 wool bibs, 3 wool pants, 8 wool jackets, and a vest. More than I could ever wear out through normal use!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, well kinda, what do you do when you gotta pee.
> Even when svk said set up the other ground blind that was my first thought(scent).
> How funny we both commented on the exact opposite.


The real hard core guys pee in a bottle.


----------



## svk

Alright fellas. I have to go to the chiropractor. Hold the fort down until I get back.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That does make a big difference!
> 
> I have my winter anorak when I hunt in the snow and just put a orange vest over it.
> 
> http://empirecanvasworks.com/arcticanorak.htm


You better like my post, or I'll Unlike yours .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You better like my post, or I'll Unlike yours .


I feel like a like ho when I come online after you, clint, or mike have been reading this thread!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The real hard core guys pee in a bottle.


The only thing hard core about peeing in a bottle is doing it when it's below freezing.
Maybe you forgot I drove truck for 20yrs thats standard operating procedure.
That ain't no lemon lime gatorade son.
So do they have scent lock bottles now.




svk said:


> Alright fellas. I have to go to the chiropractor. Hold the fort down until I get back.


Don't forget your gatorade honey.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> That does make a big difference!
> 
> I have my winter anorak when I hunt in the snow and just put a orange vest over it.
> 
> http://empirecanvasworks.com/arcticanorak.htm


I like that but I couldn't wear anything white. Unless I'm winter coyote hunting!


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, well kinda, what do you do when you gotta pee.
> Even when svk said set up the other ground blind that was my first thought(scent).
> How funny we both commented on the exact opposite.



I usually pee in a bottle when archery hunting or really in any stand I plan on going back to. Really its so I dont accidentally lower my backpack out of my stand into a puddle of pee or pee all over the front railing of my climber. I know guys that get huge deer year after year and they pee out of there stand. 



svk said:


> The real hard core guys pee in a bottle.


I guess I am hardcore ?!? I have just been doing it this way for a long time without any issues.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I feel like a like ho when I come online after you, clint, or mike have been reading this thread!


Guess you gotta bring back the dislike button.
+1
This aint no oil thread.
It's the new counting thread


----------



## chipper1

KenJax Tree said:


> 10° here....brought some up Saturday for the fireplace


Nice wood sled. is that a hood or what.
I made one out of a half sheet of plywood, worked great behind a little Honda TRX90 pulling 24" cuts of a cherry in the middle of summer,
but a hood would work great.
Anyone got anything similar for skidding logs out of the woods with a winch.


----------



## chipper1

Marshy said:


> View attachment 476426


Don't worry I have a few more hrs to fix what you guys left behind.
Since were here I might as well say don't try the 3oz deal with the opti-2 as you will be bumming, since you only need 1.3oz.
But I will use the 3oz trick with some partials I have laying around from various deals,
Thanks


----------



## Marshy

chipper1 said:


> Don't worry I have a few more hrs to fix what you guys left behind.
> Since were here I might as well say don't try the 3oz deal with the opti-2 as you will be bumming, since you only need 1.3oz.
> But I will use the 3oz trick with some partials I have laying around from various deals,
> Thanks


What's opti-2? I'll likely stick with some XP oil in the grey bottle. I want to buy a gallon on amazon...


----------



## Marshy

chipper1 said:


> Nice wood sled. is that a hood or what.
> I made one out of a half sheet of plywood, worked great behind a little Honda TRX90 pulling 24" cuts of a cherry in the middle of summer,
> but a hood would work great.
> Anyone got anything similar for skidding logs out of the woods with a winch.


It's amazing how easy sheet metal pulls across snow. I might have to get another hood at the junk yard if they are cheap. My old status hood is about kicked.


----------



## chipper1

Marshy said:


> What's opti-2? I'll likely stick with some XP oil in the grey bottle. I want to buy a gallon on amazon...


It's just another one of the hundreds of 2-stroke oils out there. I've had very good results with it. I just mix it like it says on the bottle. They also have a bottle you just squeeze the oil into a little area based on what you need. I like that one because all you need to do is wipe the little cap off and your good to go, no funnel needed.
You do need to warm this one up though before using it in the crazy cold.



Marshy said:


> It's amazing how easy sheet metal pulls across snow. I might have to get another hood at the junk yard if they are cheap. My old status hood is about kicked.


I couldn't believe how easy the wood moved those big ole pieces of cherry I had. Guess the old school farmers had it right with the rock sleds.
Do you guys have craigslist there .
You should be able to score a hood easy for cheap on craigslist.


----------



## KenJax Tree

chipper1 said:


> Nice wood sled. is that a hood or what.
> I made one out of a half sheet of plywood, worked great behind a little Honda TRX90 pulling 24" cuts of a cherry in the middle of summer,
> but a hood would work great.
> Anyone got anything similar for skidding logs out of the woods with a winch.


Yes its a car hood. A friend of mine owns a collision shop so i had him get me a hood. It works great!


----------



## JustJeff

I usually keep about a weeks worth of firewood by the door but today the stack was gone. So I had to lug some up from where I stash it under the deck. Of course nobody at home but me and its minus a bunch outside. Waaa waaaa waaa.


----------



## farmer steve

out today scrounging tree tops at the neighbors. frozen ground.was pushing brush out of the way to get to a top and kept hitting something in the weeds. SCORE!!!!found a log that was left from the last logging operation 20 years ago.(NA you walked right by this on our one drive)

oops.don't know what happened to the log pic. who knows what the black spots in the log are?


----------



## al-k

looks like some metal stain.


----------



## svk

What kind of wood lasts 20 years on the ground?! Nothing in my woods except for old growth cedar!


----------



## nomad_archer

Steve towards the end of the month, my schedule is freeing up and I have a big saw and a small saw that I think are getting antsy. Let me know if you have room for an extra man with a saw for some scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What kind of wood lasts 20 years on the ground?! Nothing in my woods except for old growth cedar!


My favorite last many more than that, good ole black locust. Can't tell what that is though.


farmer steve said:


> out today scrounging tree tops at the neighbors. frozen ground.was pushing brush out of the way to get to a top and kept hitting something in the weeds. SCORE!!!!found a log that was left from the last logging operation 20 years ago.(NA you walked right by this on our one drive)
> View attachment 476494
> oops.don't know what happened to the log pic. who knows what the black spots in the log are?


The black spots, I wouldn't worry about those, they should burn just fine, go ahead put a semi chisel on and let her rip.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> If my bar and chain oil is too thick in colder weather (Minnesota) I thin it with kerosene, per the owner's manual.





hardpan said:


> After thinning what do you end up with, 10% kerosene, 20%?


I was sure that this was in _every_ owner's manual I ever read. But when I went back, just to verify, I could not find the specific numbers _anywhere _for a while!!!

Finally, found '_5% - 10% kerosene or diesel fuel'_ in a few Husqvarna manuals, and '_up to 25%'_ in an Oregon chain maintenance manual. Diesel fuel just stinks, so I bought a gallon of kerosene stove fuel at a home center for this purpose. Some guys turn their adjustable oilers up, when using thinner oil, and at least one manual noted that you may run out of bar oil before fuel, when using thinner grades, so keep that in mind.

As long as we are on '_cold weather scrounging_', I guess it is good to remind guys that most pro saws have a 'winter/summer' shutter thing that lets them send extra heat to the carburetor. Different on every saw, so you need to check the owner's manual. Some guys re-tune their saws for the denser, cold air, and some guys change chain angles for cutting frozen wood.

No bar oil apparently needed for cutting blocks of ice from the lake.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I was sure that this was in _every_ owner's manual I ever read. But when I went back, just to verify, I could not find the specific numbers _anywhere _for a while!!!
> 
> Finally, found '_5% - 10% kerosene or diesel fuel'_ in a few Husqvarna manuals, and '_up to 25%'_ in an Oregon chain maintenance manual. Diesel fuel just stinks, so I bought a gallon of kerosene stove fuel at a home center for this purpose. Some guys turn their adjustable oilers up, when using thinner oil, and at least one manual noted that you may run out of bar oil before fuel, when using thinner grades, so keep that in mind.
> 
> As long as we are on '_cold weather scrounging_', I guess it is good to remind guys that most pro saws have a 'winter/summer' shutter thing that lets them send extra heat to the carburetor. Different on every saw, so you need to check the owner's manual. Some guys re-tune their saws for the denser, cold air, and some guys change chain angles for cutting frozen wood.
> 
> No bar oil apparently needed for cutting blocks of ice from the lake.
> 
> Philbert


I think it's prudent to run veggie oil when cutting ice to keep the pump lubricated. 

Back when I used to cut spear holes we'd run out of reach in mid January with the 15" bar. Wouldn't be a problem now that I have CAD!

I've heard guys will take a mostly used chain and totally grind off the rakers to make it a dedicated ice chain.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Steve towards the end of the month, my schedule is freeing up and I have a big saw and a small saw that I think are getting antsy. Let me know if you have room for an extra man with a saw for some scrounging.


iv'e got a big log (or 2) with you name on it NA. i'll let ya know. it would probably be a sat. if it's good and cold.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> What kind of wood lasts 20 years on the ground?! Nothing in my woods except for old growth cedar!


i'm thinking it's red oak but not sure. it was sitting on a rocky southern exposure so that may have helped to save it this long.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> iv'e got a big log (or 2) with you name on it NA. i'll let ya know. it would probably be a sat. if it's good and cold.


Sounds good I am sure we can find something that works. I also have every other Friday off work.. If we can catch one of those, even better.


----------



## Oldmaple

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 476484
> I usually keep about a weeks worth of firewood by the door but today the stack was gone. So I had to lug some up from where I stash it under the deck. Of course nobody at home but me and its minus a bunch outside. Waaa waaaa waaa.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> out today scrounging tree tops at the neighbors. frozen ground.was pushing brush out of the way to get to a top and kept hitting something in the weeds. SCORE!!!!found a log that was left from the last logging operation 20 years ago.(NA you walked right by this on our one drive)
> View attachment 476494
> oops.don't know what happened to the log pic. who knows what the black spots in the log are?



That looks like "deadly black mold". You should definitely get rid of that dangerous material. I have an approved disposal site for it up here in Tioga county, but only if it's growing on red oak like that


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm a little closer, I can take care of it for him.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm at it again. No deer yet just cold.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Although you guys in the east and south are spoiled....temps above freezing during a MN deer season are a blessing, other places its a norm. When I hunted in Texas in January one time the overnight low was 52. I could get used to that!!!



That is debatable LOL Sitting in the cold sucks but when it's 80 degree's outside and the deer are not moving it sucks too. I got skunked this year but not from lack of hunting. Only saw 3 deer all season.



nomad_archer said:


> I'm at it again. No deer yet just cold.
> QUOTE]



They were taunting me last night though. Guess I need to hunt my land more next year. Excuse the bad pic it was taken through my kitchen window.


----------



## nomad_archer

Up at my hunting cabin, we chase them all day and don't see any. Then on the way back to camp we have to dodge them as they jump across the road.


----------



## svk

I see deer almost daily at my cabin, yet I can spend a week in the woods up at my hunting cabin and see none.

I do have 4 acres at the cabin so there is one spot for a stand as long as I shoot away from my neighbor's house.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> That is debatable LOL Sitting in the cold sucks but when it's 80 degree's outside and the deer are not moving it sucks too. I got skunked this year but not from lack of hunting. Only saw 3 deer all season.
> 
> 
> 
> They were taunting me last night though. Guess I need to hunt my land more next year. Excuse the bad pic it was taken through my kitchen window.
> 
> View attachment 476703


I have bear hunted up here in 80+ degrees. The good thing is it's in the evening so it does cool down the longer you sit.


----------



## nomad_archer

Bear hunting in 80+ degree temps. Doesn't sound like fun. Can you bait svk?


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Bear hunting in 80+ degree temps. Doesn't sound like fun. Can you bait svk?


Yes. I hunted behind my cabin, about 400 yards away. I would go out (armed) and dump bait, go home and change into clean clothes and then go back. I would often scare one of the smaller bears out of the bait so you know they weren't far away if they come in that fast.

I was sitting in a tree, in the shade and the bugs had already subsided for the year. Not a bad way to spend your evenings.

Less bear now, some attribute it to wolves killing them in their wintertime slumber for an easy meal.... Makes sense, it is kind of like eating pork once you get through the hair.


----------



## abbott295

The cartoon about "someone is wrong on the Internet", after a few experiences with some of them, there are two morals I can draw from it. 
One is that people who are wrong on the internet usually want to be. ( both: wrong and on the Internet). 
The second is that my place on the Internet is in bed with my wife.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> I'm the same way, as far as questioning things. I like to understand why I'm doing what I'm doing.
> "absolute BS", I love that being used together. Things change quite a bit, and some thinking needs to be modified other thinking should stay the same.
> Many "absolutes" are not that, but are things that were taught and passed on, but the reasoning behind was not passed on, although you'd never know that the way people talk.
> Why did Grandmas Christmas ham have the ends cut off, someone here knows.


Grandmas Christmas ham had to have the ends cut off so it could fit in the only roasting pan Grandma had.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Grandmas Christmas ham had to have the ends cut off so it could fit in the only roasting pan Grandma had.


I thought you just did it cause mom did it.


----------



## Rob Barnet

Drive through the 1990's-newer neighborhoods after a storm, around here(Willamette Valley, Oregon) many folks that live in those developments don't burn wood, they just leave it stacked streetside assuming it will go away. I have gathered full truckloads of mixed fruitwoods, fir, maple this way.
Mainly, I just keep my eyes open when I am out and about and have the saw and truck ready to haul! Also, make friends with an arborist...


----------



## Rob Barnet

mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.


Hey, where in Maine are you at? My wife and I will be in Bangor up to Presque Isle next month, any tips on things to see? We are scouting to relocate...


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I was sure that this was in _every_ owner's manual I ever read. But when I went back, just to verify, I could not find the specific numbers _anywhere _for a while!!!
> 
> Finally, found '_5% - 10% kerosene or diesel fuel'_ in a few Husqvarna manuals, and '_up to 25%'_ in an Oregon chain maintenance manual. Diesel fuel just stinks, so I bought a gallon of kerosene stove fuel at a home center for this purpose. Some guys turn their adjustable oilers up, when using thinner oil, and at least one manual noted that you may run out of bar oil before fuel, when using thinner grades, so keep that in mind.
> 
> As long as we are on '_cold weather scrounging_', I guess it is good to remind guys that most pro saws have a 'winter/summer' shutter thing that lets them send extra heat to the carburetor. Different on every saw, so you need to check the owner's manual. Some guys re-tune their saws for the denser, cold air, and some guys change chain angles for cutting frozen wood.
> 
> No bar oil apparently needed for cutting blocks of ice from the lake.
> 
> Philbert


Some great cold weather tips guys not that I need most of them often in mid west Mi.


svk said:


> I think it's prudent to run veggie oil when cutting ice to keep the pump lubricated.
> 
> Back when I used to cut spear holes we'd run out of reach in mid January with the 15" bar. Wouldn't be a problem now that I have CAD!
> 
> I've heard guys will take a mostly used chain and totally grind off the rakers to make it a dedicated ice chain.



Ok, that's pretty cool.
But, I thought for sure they would have got the sled out on it ripping and made it spin about 20mph.
I did something similar on a zero turn mower, it turned out a bit like this....

It hurt .
...................................................................................................................................................................................... svk, you don't have to like this


----------



## chipper1

svk I think there's a thread to help you with that "like" problem.
Second thought, maybe it's not helping.


----------



## chipper1

Rob Barnet said:


> Hey, where in Maine are you at? My wife and I will be in Bangor up to Presque Isle next month, any tips on things to see? We are scouting to relocate...


This sounds like a long distance scrounge to me, there's got to be an award for that. 
Long distance scrounge award.
Better watch out mainewoods.


----------



## svk

Rob Barnet said:


> We are scouting to relocate...





chipper1 said:


> This sounds like a long distance scrounge to me, there's got to be an award for that.
> Long distance scrounge award.
> Better watch out mainewoods.


Anyone want to bet what Clint _won't_ say to him?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Anyone want to bet what Clint _won't_ say to him?


maybe something we've seen from another member about not moving here?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> maybe something we've seen from another member about not moving here?


Ding ding winner!


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> maybe something we've seen from another member about not moving here?


 Hey now, don't try to break up that slow dance between svk, spider, and ..... LOL


----------



## Rob Barnet

Promise we wont move in and do this....

http://bangordailynews.com/2016/01/...man-charged-but-lucky-not-to-be-electrocuted/


----------



## Rob Barnet

Or this...

http://bangordailynews.com/2015/11/...-rockland-man-threatened-wife-with-chain-saw/


----------



## svk

Rob Barnet said:


> Or this...
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2015/11/...-rockland-man-threatened-wife-with-chain-saw/


Was the saw a 362 C-M? Might be a former AS'er......


----------



## svk

Doing some cutting with @chucker and a couple of his buddies tomorrow. Sounds like we have a couple of cords of aspen and maple plus a little pine to buck up. Will be lots of orange and red saws singing at once.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> Doing some cutting with @chucker and a couple of his buddies tomorrow. Sounds like we have a couple of cords of aspen and maple plus a little pine to buck up. Will be lots of orange and red saws singing at once.


Well that sounds like a heck of a good time! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> I thought you just did it cause mom did it.


That is who she learned it from


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Well that sounds like a heck of a good time! Have fun and be safe!


Thank you!

They started felling and chipping brush today and at the rate Chucker works I would bet a good amount of the trees will already be on the ground by night fall.

There's a little friendly competition on whether a 2186 with square file can take on a 390 with hand filed round......We shall see 

Regardless, I get all of the wood


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Doing some cutting with @chucker and a couple of his buddies tomorrow. Sounds like we have a couple of cords of aspen and maple plus a little pine to buck up. Will be lots of orange and red saws singing at once.



Sport! You need a hand tool split off, too...


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Sport! You need a hand tool split off, too...


I'll concede. You haven't seen Chucker work lol.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Doing some cutting with @chucker and a couple of his buddies tomorrow. Sounds like we have a couple of cords of aspen and maple plus a little pine to buck up. Will be lots of orange and red saws singing at once.



Sure sounds like a photo op to me , better be a bunch of pics !


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> I'll concede. You haven't seen Chucker work lol.


I believe you recently stated something like you "could outwork anybody with wood, except mustang mike"


----------



## svk

stihly dan said:


> I believe you recently stated something like you "could outwork anybody with wood, except mustang mike"


I thought I said Chucker too.


----------



## stihly dan

You may have, I just remember mustang mike.


----------



## svk

Both of those guys work like madmen.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up a new Fiskars today, not the maul, not here yet, but a curved trim saw I want to use on my fruit trees. No real scabbard with it though, but the price was right, 21 clams.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Scrounged up a new Fiskars today, not the maul, not here yet, but a curved trim saw I want to use on my fruit trees. No real scabbard with it though, but the price was right, 21 clams.


Nice!

You don't know how many times I've looked at their folding saws at Walmart, even put it in the cart one time!


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Scrounged up a new Fiskars today, not the maul, not here yet, but a curved trim saw I want to use on my fruit trees. No real scabbard with it though, but the price was right, 21 clams.


 a "zogger wood" wood saw if i ever saw one.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Nice!
> 
> You don't know how many times I've looked at their folding saws at Walmart, even put it in the cart one time! but the wife said "no more saws"


another "fixed for accuracy"


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> another "fixed for accuracy"


Lol I was alone!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Lol I was alone!


yes but that little voice in your head....


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> yes but that little voice in your head....
> View attachment 476993


I have so much saw stuff she'd never know.


----------



## Philbert

I have a couple of basic, folding 'camper saws' that work OK if kept sharp. Easy to do with a triangular file from the hardware store (if they don't have induction hardened teeth).

I also have a Silky (Japanese) folding saw that is a completely different category - was a birthday present a few years back. It has 'tri-edge' teeth that require a special 'feather file' to sharpen. Bought one to use eventually, but have not gotten to that point yet.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> a "zogger wood" wood saw if i ever saw one.



heheheh, yep, for a biodrive one!

I think this is the best on the market right now for zogger wood, powered version. I asked them if they would make a gas one, but they said they aren't going to be making any gas tools, just electric. The plug in one works reallly well, the batt one making it portable to the field should be pretty slick. I know they look hokey, but use one for maybe three cuts and you go, wow cool!

https://www.worx.com/en-US/20V-Cordless-JawSaw.aspx


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Nice!
> 
> You don't know how many times I've looked at their folding saws at Walmart, even put it in the cart one time!



I have one of those, too, but this one has a much longer blade and a better grip/handle. Nice backpack/pocket saw. the folders, but small. This one was on the shelf at big orange but sorta hidden, I had to ask the guy if they had a curved blade hand saw and he goes..hmm, I think so, and we found it.


----------



## chipper1

Well as I said somewhere, I have more wood than needed for a while, but it wouldn't keep me from getting more.
Looked at this yesterday and though "Black Locust" and all cleaned up and ready to go.
I made a call since I had done some favors up at the school I was cleared to grab it up in about 20min.
If I could get my scrounge on like this every day I would quit my job, oh wait I did that a long time ago.



My little trailer tires were squatting a little bit but it rode nice and solid.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Well as I said somewhere, I have more wood than needed for a while, but it wouldn't keep me from getting more.
> Looked at this yesterday and though "Black Locust" and all cleaned up and ready to go.
> I made a call since I had done some favors up at the school I was cleared to grab it up in about 20min.
> If I could get my scrounge on like this every day I would quit my job, oh wait I did that a long time ago.View attachment 477041
> View attachment 477046
> View attachment 477047
> View attachment 477048
> My little trailer tires were squatting a little bit but it rode nice and solid.


Nice trailer. Need some "greed boards" for the sides. I'd like one like that myself.


----------



## farmer steve

just checked the bin of "gourmet" hickory i brought into the garage with the MM. hope it's not to dry.


----------



## benp

farmer steve said:


> yes but that little voice in your head....
> View attachment 476993



It's not the voices in my head that I worry about......it's the seductive vixen voices that come from my wallet. 

Sometimes hard to fight off. Like swarmed by bees and no pond to jump in. Finally you give in and just buy it to shut them up. Lol



Philbert said:


> I have a couple of basic, folding 'camper saws' that work OK if kept sharp. Easy to do with a triangular file from the hardware store (if they don't have induction hardened teeth).
> 
> I also have a Silky (Japanese) folding saw that is a completely different category - was a birthday present a few years back. It has 'tri-edge' teeth that require a special 'feather file' to sharpen. Bought one to use eventually, but have not gotten to that point yet.
> 
> Philbert



The best folding saw I have used was made by Oregon. I bought it in the mid-late 80's at an archery shop. 

It was wood handled and a touch bigger than the current camp saws. But the biggest difference were the teeth. They were more of a block design and not the triangular type. 

It would fly through branches with little to no effort. Worked way better than the camp saws I have used. 

I unfortunately lost it out of my pack coming out of the woods one evening after bow hunting. 

I have never been able to find a replacement. BUT, when I was at Home Depot Christmas shopping I did notice that Fiskars makes a replacement blade of the same design. 

I'll swing in there tomorrow running errands and get some pictures.


----------



## DFK

Farmer steve:
Bust one of those rounds open and see what the MC is in the center.

David


----------



## nomad_archer

DFK said:


> Farmer steve:
> Bust one of those rounds open and see what the MC is in the center.
> 
> David


That's extra work. I think they are ready enough by my standards.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm out in the woods again taking my bow for a walk today. I am tired of sitting in a tree and not seeing anything. I am covering some ground today. I am walking the edges of some thickets hopefully I will bump something but I am not hopeful. Very little fresh sign around. My guess is all the pressure has the deer deep in the thickets or on adjoining no hunting property.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Nice trailer. Need some "greed boards" for the sides. I'd like one like that myself.


Thanks, you should get one, love the aluma brand, very well built.
I have another trailer for when I feel greedy. I have enough wood for this season and 2-3more cut and split and another 2-3 just cut not including this load so I'm not greedy to much anymore .
But I was coming back from delivering a scooter I sold so I thought it would have been a little overkill hauling it. If it would have been necessitated I could have been back in 35min with the larger one.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> just checked the bin of "gourmet" hickory i brought into the garage with the MM. hope it's not to dry.
> View attachment 477107
> View attachment 477108
> View attachment 477110


What are you using the hickory for.
I have access to a lot of larger whips, in the 2-4" range. I was wondering if I could dry them(mayne chip them)and sell them for smoking or BBQ. 
My buddy had 50 acres logged this summer and there are stands so thick it's very difficult to get through, and no I'm not that wide, but could drop one pant size.


----------



## farmer steve

DFK said:


> Farmer steve:
> Bust one of those rounds open and see what the MC is in the center.
> 
> David


no can do Dave. them there rounds are my all nighters. 
well since inquiring minds want to know.



only about 2 1/2% diff.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> What are you using the hickory for.
> I have access to a lot of larger whips, in the 2-4" range. I was wondering if I could dry them(mayne chip them)and sell them for smoking or BBQ.
> My buddy had 50 acres logged this summer and there are stands so thick it's very difficult to get through, and no I'm not that wide, but could drop one pant size.


just burning it in the stove. 
probably could. you will need some type of uniform packaging to put them in. i'd look into the market first. i have seen them at wal -mart in the summer time near the grill section.


----------



## svk

A good day of hauling and cutting with @chucker, his son, and friend. It's always fun to watch and work with a pro.


----------



## svk

And a few of the loads. Hauled over two cords today.


----------



## chucker

!! "THANKS" steve, for the help handling them slippery suckers. I need to be half mountain goat to traverse them slippery slopes ....


----------



## chucker

hey steve! you forgot to put that red saw in the back of my pickup when I left? jonsered's truly do rule the great north woods!


----------



## svk

Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening. 

I normally never use these ramps as I know what happens. But I had to haul the wheeler and the trailer was already in use. 

I'm still not sure how it didn't end up on top of me. Divine intervention at minimum.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> hey steve! you forgot to put that red saw in the back of my pickup when I left? jonsered's truly do rule the great north woods!


Ha! 

Rarely will you see two saws of this size up in softwood country!!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening.
> 
> I normally never use these ramps as I know what happens. But I had to haul the wheeler and the trailer was already in use.
> 
> I'm still not sure how it didn't end up on top of me. Divine intervention at minimum.
> 
> View attachment 477294


?? thought you were not going to put the wheeler in the truck! otherwise we could have stayed and helped.... you are lucky for sure!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening.
> 
> I normally never use these ramps as I know what happens. But I had to haul the wheeler and the trailer was already in use.
> 
> I'm still not sure how it didn't end up on top of me. Divine intervention at minimum.
> 
> View attachment 477294


...lucky my man you didn't get hurt. Seen it happen a couple of times over all the years...one ended up with a broken collarbone, the other with a busted up head. Knock on some wood if you haven't already.


----------



## hardpan

Great photos as always. What a privilege working with a pro. I never have.
That tree had a few problems, good to have it horizontal.
That ATV has 4 wheels, keep em all in a load bearing position, please. LOL


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ?? thought you were not going to put the wheeler in the truck! otherwise we could have stayed and helped.... you are lucky for sure!


You know me....had to get that wood hauled first!!!


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> ...lucky my man you didn't get hurt. Seen it happen a couple of times over all the years...one ended up with a broken collarbone, the other with a busted up head. Knock on some wood if you haven't already.


I fully expected it to be coming back on me momentarily. Would have been calling my emt buddy from down the lake.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Ha!
> 
> Rarely will you see two saws of this size up in *Minnesota *softwood country!!
> 
> View attachment 477296



Helped you out a bit. 

Let alone a modded saw......and forget about a big boy modded saw. 

I still deal with Dol-what? or What the heck do you need a 394 for and why do you run race gas in your saws? Yep....Awesome. 

Looks like you guys had a good time and got after it. 

Glad the wheeler mishap stayed like that.


----------



## stihly dan

Th


svk said:


> Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening.
> 
> I normally never use these ramps as I know what happens. But I had to haul the wheeler and the trailer was already in use.
> 
> I'm still not sure how it didn't end up on top of me. Divine intervention at minimum.
> 
> View attachment 477294


Thats what 4X4 is for. Never happened to me, Except when the board breaks, but the U shaped tailgate makes it interesting.


----------



## chipper1

stihly dan said:


> Th
> 
> Thats what 4X4 is for. Never happened to me, Except when the board breaks, but the U shaped tailgate makes it interesting.


I had it happen 2 weeks ago loading my splitter onto the trailer. I need to convert the splitter to hydro drive, tie it into the quad throttle and synchronize it.
Looks like a lot of work svk. 
You said softwood country, was that tree soft or hard.
Got my little load of Locust split up with the Fiskars yesterday. The pile for three seasons from now is a little bigger, and flowing over to year 4.


----------



## benp

Well I found the replacement blade for the Fiskars saw today at Home Depot.

This is how the teeth were styled on that old Oregon folding saw I had.





Problem is.......it's for a pruning saw. I take that to mean a pole saw...since the model numbers didn't match the folding saws there.

Oooooooh....I was ticked. First time in over 20 years I've seen a similar blade to the Oregon's.....and it's not for a folding saw.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> This is how the teeth were styled on that old Oregon folding saw I had.


That's what I thought you were referring to. I recall the 'Woodzig' name, but some searches are showing Fiskars instead of Oregon.
_"OREGON® has not manufactured Woodzig® products for more than 10 years. Thus, Woodzig® parts are no longer available from OREGON®, Blount Inc."_

It was basically a chainsaw type tooth on a pruning saw blade. As I recall, it was also sharpened with a round chainsaw file. Might have been a few different variations, as I see some chains and powered pruners with the same name. Some stuff still on eBay if you are looking for a replacement blade.

Philbert


----------



## Axfarmer

Today I scrounged a few standing dead trees from my own property for a change!


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> That's what I thought you were referring to. I recall the 'Woodzig' name, but some searches are showing Fiskars instead of Oregon.
> _"OREGON® has not manufactured Woodzig® products for more than 10 years. Thus, Woodzig® parts are no longer available from OREGON®, Blount Inc."_
> 
> It was basically a chainsaw type tooth on a pruning saw blade. As I recall, it was also sharpened with a round chainsaw file. Might have been a few different variations, as I see some chains and powered pruners with the same name. Some stuff still on eBay if you are looking for a replacement blade.
> 
> Philbert
> View attachment 477430



Thanks Philbert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I could count on you!!!!!!!!!!!

The regular "Sierra Saws" cannot hold a candle to that. The package that you pictured describes why. The binding, there was none. 

I have never tried a Silky so I can't comment on that. 

I'm off to Flea Bay.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> That's what I thought you were referring to. I recall the 'Woodzig' name, but some searches are showing Fiskars instead of Oregon.
> _"OREGON® has not manufactured Woodzig® products for more than 10 years. Thus, Woodzig® parts are no longer available from OREGON®, Blount Inc."_
> 
> It was basically a chainsaw type tooth on a pruning saw blade. As I recall, it was also sharpened with a round chainsaw file. Might have been a few different variations, as I see some chains and powered pruners with the same name. Some stuff still on eBay if you are looking for a replacement blade.
> 
> Philbert
> View attachment 477430



Hmm, a hand saw with chainsaw teeth..sounds slick really. Narrow kerf small pitch, ability to rotate it around the bar to expose sharp teeth, replaceable chain.. hmmm..add a handle to a bar, figure out how to lock it in place.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Hmm, a hand saw with chainsaw teeth..sounds slick really. Narrow kerf small pitch, ability to rotate it around the bar to expose sharp teeth, replaceable chain.. hmmm..add a handle to a bar, figure out how to lock it in place.



Like this Zog?





It came up on my e bay search for woodzig. I have no idea what the saw looks like. 

Hopefully philbert will chime in with his knowledge . 

And there is a saw like my old one but larger. The called it an antique. Pfffft

I have my eye on something else though that I will be sure to post up if I win.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Hmm, a hand saw with chainsaw teeth..sounds slick really. Narrow kerf small pitch, ability to rotate it around the bar to expose sharp teeth, replaceable chain.. hmmm..add a handle to a bar, figure out how to lock it in place.



It's called a '_pole pruner_' Zog. Works just like that if you don't start the engine!

Philbert


----------



## svk

In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.

Celebrated by picking up 8 new felling wedges from northern tool.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.


So, now you are just an an average, mortal, firewood scrounger like the rest of us ?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> So, now you are just an an average, mortal, firewood scrounger like the rest of us ?
> 
> Philbert


Yes I am!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.
> 
> Celebrated by picking up 8 new felling wedges from northern tool.


Hard job, not for the softwood type guys.
Thanks for your hard work, it's not an easy job.


----------



## chipper1

Axfarmer said:


> Today I scrounged a few standing dead trees from my own property for a change! View attachment 477450


Looks like you've added a good amount of wood since the last picture I saw.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.
> 
> Celebrated by picking up 8 new felling wedges from northern tool.



Dos that mean we don't have to call you "sir" anymore? LOL


----------



## MountainHigh

Old guy retires and has more time at home with the wife.
As the wife gets into her usual chores she says .... "_you've got more time now so how about helping out some more around home_"?
Retired guy: .... "_sure darling, I'll help_ _you more now_"
Wife: "_how about starting with the vacuuming, my back is killing me after doing it all these years and I have to go shopping_"
guy says: "_ok dear_."

wife returns home some time later and sees the floors still haven't been vacuumed
wife starts in on him: "y_ou're no help, you haven't even made the time to get the floors vacuumed yet_"?!!!
Retired guy "_don't blame me, the damn vacuum is broke .... it won't start_"!


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.
> 
> Celebrated by picking up 8 new felling wedges from northern tool.



Oh how the mighty have fallen. I must say tho, you are the only one I have noticed to not let go to your head. Stayed even keeled like before you became all powerful svk.


----------



## zogger

Hey guys this is completely totally sideways, but because we are all outdoors enthusiasts/workers, etc..a good bunch to ask. 

OK, this has been bugging the crap outta me since last summer. I can't explain it other than woo-woo-weird or I am going nuts (<-distinct possibility, ha!). Background, been in the same place for over 12 years now, my puter table and chair, the same place. I sit next to a window, faces almost due north. This summer for the first time, I got direct morning sunlight coming in. NEVER happened before. No trees cleared in that direction, nothing else has changed. And also..all the trees...they are all "off" just a little, just don't look right to me. Not necessarily sickly, just ..odd..wrong somehow, growing weird, starting to be more twisted, especially the ones I remember as being real straight.

Anyone else have anything like this that changed the past year, anything you noticed that made you go hmmmm??? There's more, but that's enough for now.


----------



## MountainHigh

zogger said:


> Hey guys this is completely totally sideways, but because we are all outdoors enthusiasts/workers, etc..a good bunch to ask.
> 
> OK, this has been bugging the crap outta me since last summer. I can't explain it other than woo-woo-weird or I am going nuts (<-distinct possibility, ha!). Background, been in the same place for over 12 years now, my puter table and chair, the same place. I sit next to a window, faces almost due north. This summer for the first time, I got direct morning sunlight coming in. NEVER happened before. No trees cleared in that direction, nothing else has changed. And also..all the trees...they are all "off" just a little, just don't look right to me. Not necessarily sickly, just ..odd..wrong somehow, growing weird, starting to be more twisted, especially the ones I remember as being real straight.
> 
> Anyone else have anything like this that changed the past year, anything you noticed that made you go hmmmm??? There's more, but that's enough for now.



nice layup  we could have some fun with this Zogger but a snappy comeback isn't coming to me just yet.

Maybe residuals from that nasty spider bite you had?
Global weirding?

Sounds like a great beginning to a Twilight Zone episode 

in all seriousness, climate change seems to be messing with everything around here. maybe same for you?


----------



## dancan

Hey Zogg , it just sounds like you need to hop on the tractor and take a look , trees grow , trees die the chainsaw is your friend


----------



## stihly dan

Qualudes !!! <<spelling. The 60's has side effects...


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> Old guy retires and has more time at home with the wife.
> As the wife gets into her usual chores she says .... "_you've got more time now so how about helping out some more around home_"?
> Retired guy: .... "_sure darling, I'll help_ _you more now_"
> Wife: "_how about starting with the vacuuming, my back is killing me after doing it all these years and I have to go shopping_"
> guy says: "_ok dear_."
> 
> wife returns home some time later and sees the floors still haven't been vacuumed
> wife starts in on him: "y_ou're no help, you haven't even made the time to get the floors vacuumed yet_"?!!!
> Retired guy "_don't blame me, the damn vacuum is broke .... it won't start_"!





Just want to let you know, I showed this to my wife & she lost it!!!


----------



## stihly dan

Or are you from the roaring twenties. Ha.


----------



## dancan

Zogg , I saw some trees that didn't look right today , I hopped on the tractor went out and cut them down


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Hey Zogg , it just sounds like you need to hop on the tractor and take a look , trees grow , trees die the chainsaw is your friend



Well, ya, there's that..the thing with the sunlight though, just bugs me.


----------



## dancan

Curtains , they sell curtains for that Zogg .


----------



## stihly dan

You have been getting a lot of rain, Maybe the place floated and turned a bit.


----------



## chucker

zogger said:


> Hey guys this is completely totally sideways, but because we are all outdoors enthusiasts/workers, etc..a good bunch to ask.
> 
> OK, this has been bugging the crap outta me since last summer. I can't explain it other than woo-woo-weird or I am going nuts (<-distinct possibility, ha!). Background, been in the same place for over 12 years now, my puter table and chair, the same place. I sit next to a window, faces almost due north. This summer for the first time, I got direct morning sunlight coming in. NEVER happened before. No trees cleared in that direction, nothing else has changed. And also..all the trees...they are all "off" just a little, just don't look right to me. Not necessarily sickly, just ..odd..wrong somehow, growing weird, starting to be more twisted, especially the ones I remember as being real straight.
> 
> Anyone else have anything like this that changed the past year, anything you noticed that made you go hmmmm??? There's more, but that's enough for now.


the earth is twisting on its axis ever so slightly as most wont notice! that's why the north side is seeing more sun light then usual... were are all doomed for either a warm up or a deeper freeze. pends on where you are as to the new fate of the new world order... watch out for the space aliens that are due to show up not long after the fun starts... am I missing anything ? lol


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Qualudes !!! <<spelling. The 60's has side effects...




hahahaha! OK, not those things, never tried them, but certainly did my share of normal partying back then. 

I'll let it go, just thought..maybe someone else had noticed something odd with the world as regards directions and the sun, etc.. I was reading awhile ago about some eskimeaux that had been noticing odd changes as well. Like I said..been bugging me, almost brought it up before and didn't, just felt like it because I was thinking about it again tonight earlier.


----------



## chucker

or then again maybe its all from the oil that we have pumped out of the ground and everything is going wobbly from no balance ???? imagine the earth with out an even keel, we all might fall off the earth into a great abyss ..... were doooooooommed I say were doomed! oh my.


----------



## zogger

chucker said:


> the earth is twisting on its axis ever so slightly as most wont notice! that's why the north side is seeing more sun light then usual... were are all doomed for either a warm up or a deeper freeze. pends on where you are as to the new fate of the new world order... watch out for the space aliens that are due to show up not long after the fun starts... am I missing anything ? lol



*snort* hehe, ya you hit most of it. The thing is..a legit observation on my part. Oh well, might be quite mundane, the thing about the cabin twisting a little, might be. Not a lot, a couple degrees, but just enough to let the sun in, in the morning in summer.


----------



## woodfarmer

svk said:


> Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening.
> 
> I normally never use these ramps as I know what happens. But I had to haul the wheeler and the trailer was already in use.
> 
> I'm still not sure how it didn't end up on top of me. Divine intervention at minimum.
> 
> View attachment 477294


So cutting with no ppe, almost flipped the atv over on yourself and you were a mod on this forum???


----------



## svk

woodfarmer said:


> So cutting with no ppe, almost flipped the atv over on yourself and you were a mod on this forum???


I don't cut without ppe...


----------



## JustJeff

Neah, what's up doc?
The world, she's a flat lika the panacake!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> In case you guys hadn't heard, I retired from moderating this site today.
> 
> Celebrated by picking up 8 new felling wedges from northern tool.


Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## dancan

Hey woodfarmer , is Ed still building saws ?


----------



## woodfarmer

I don't know, haven't seen him in a while he moved to western ontario last I heard.


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> Old guy retires and has more time at home with the wife.
> As the wife gets into her usual chores she says .... "_you've got more time now so how about helping out some more around home_"?
> Retired guy: .... "_sure darling, I'll help_ _you more now_"
> Wife: "_how about starting with the vacuuming, my back is killing me after doing it all these years and I have to go shopping_"
> guy says: "_ok dear_."
> 
> wife returns home some time later and sees the floors still haven't been vacuumed
> wife starts in on him: "y_ou're no help, you haven't even made the time to get the floors vacuumed yet_"?!!!
> Retired guy "_don't blame me, the damn vacuum is broke .... it won't start_"!



Ethanol fuel really sucks.


MustangMike said:


> Just want to let you know, I showed this to my wife & she lost it!!!


My wife laughed as well.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Hey guys this is completely totally sideways, but because we are all outdoors enthusiasts/workers, etc..a good bunch to ask.
> 
> OK, this has been bugging the crap outta me since last summer. I can't explain it other than woo-woo-weird or I am going nuts (<-distinct possibility, ha!). Background, been in the same place for over 12 years now, my puter table and chair, the same place. I sit next to a window, faces almost due north. This summer for the first time, I got direct morning sunlight coming in. NEVER happened before. No trees cleared in that direction, nothing else has changed. And also..all the trees...they are all "off" just a little, just don't look right to me. Not necessarily sickly, just ..odd..wrong somehow, growing weird, starting to be more twisted, especially the ones I remember as being real straight.
> 
> Anyone else have anything like this that changed the past year, anything you noticed that made you go hmmmm??? There's more, but that's enough for now.


Have you had your prescription for your glasses checked out.



zogger said:


> hahahaha! OK, not those things, never tried them, but certainly did my share of normal partying back then.
> 
> I'll let it go, just thought..maybe someone else had noticed something odd with the world as regards directions and the sun, etc.. I was reading awhile ago about some eskimeaux that had been noticing odd changes as well. Like I said..been bugging me, almost brought it up before and didn't, just felt like it because I was thinking about it again tonight earlier.


I thought that was normal partying back then


----------



## chipper1

woodfarmer said:


> So cutting with no ppe, almost flipped the atv over on yourself and you were a mod on this forum???





svk said:


> I don't cut without ppe...


I just filled out an application to become a mod and they didn't ask if I used PPE, LSD, or marijuani.
I failed the portion where they asked if I had ever flipped a quad out the back of a truck.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> 27th cord of the year.
> 
> View attachment 466933


great taste in soda but miller lite I prefer Spaten October fest on tap. But thanks for your time as a mod. Scrounged 2/3 of a cord of mixed hard wood last weekend cutting up fallen stuff that was in poison Ivey this summer and gave me hell. Yesterday I snagged a bunch of pine from a snow mobile dealer. Great for starting fires or for ramping it back up. Kiln dry is the way to go. I have a new lead on some year old pine but it's raining hard so that's another day


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> great taste in soda but miller lite I prefer Spaten October fest on tap. But thanks for your time as a mod. Scrounged 2/3 of a cord of mixed hard wood last weekend cutting up fallen stuff that was in poison Ivey this summer and gave me hell. Yesterday I snagged a bunch of pine from a snow mobile dealer. Great for starting fires or for ramping it back up. Kiln dry is the way to go. I have a new lead on some year old pine but it's raining hard so that's another day


Where are you seeing Miller Lite? I can't stand that stuff!


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Hey guys this is completely totally sideways, but because we are all outdoors enthusiasts/workers, etc..a good bunch to ask.
> 
> OK, this has been bugging the crap outta me since last summer. I can't explain it other than woo-woo-weird or I am going nuts (<-distinct possibility, ha!). Background, been in the same place for over 12 years now, my puter table and chair, the same place. I sit next to a window, faces almost due north. This summer for the first time, I got direct morning sunlight coming in. NEVER happened before. No trees cleared in that direction, nothing else has changed. And also..all the trees...they are all "off" just a little, just don't look right to me. Not necessarily sickly, just ..odd..wrong somehow, growing weird, starting to be more twisted, especially the ones I remember as being real straight.
> 
> Anyone else have anything like this that changed the past year, anything you noticed that made you go hmmmm??? There's more, but that's enough for now.


are you sure they were the medicinal mushrooms Zog?


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, my new scrounging trailer. Something small & light that I can use to drag logs with the ATV to where I want to cut and split them.

I wanted it to be easily portable instead of indestructible. It is not for the real big stuff, just for the bulk of what I need to move.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Hey, my new scrounging trailer. Something small & light that I can use to drag logs with the ATV to where I want to cut and split them.
> 
> I wanted it to be easily portable instead of indestructible. It is not for the real big stuff, just for the bulk of what I need to move.


Nice. Perfect for logs you can lift one end by hand. For the heavier logs, you could chain it on upside down and roll it with a cant hook, hook up and haul out. Makes me miss my atv!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Almost forgot the dumb ass stunt I pulled this evening after drinking a case or two of miller lite I thought was soda (this post was modified for dramatic effect, svk does not drink miller lite)
> 
> Divine intervention at minimum.
> Someone was watching out.
> View attachment 477294


I was wondering what happened when I saw this picture, now I get it.
I fixed the post for you svk.
Mod in training(just tell me if I did it properly svk).


husqvarna257 said:


> great taste in soda but miller lite I prefer Spaten October fest on tap. But thanks for your time as a mod. Scrounged 2/3 of a cord of mixed hard wood last weekend cutting up fallen stuff that was in poison Ivey this summer and gave me hell. Yesterday I snagged a bunch of pine from a snow mobile dealer. Great for starting fires or for ramping it back up. Kiln dry is the way to go. I have a new lead on some year old pine but it's raining hard so that's another day


Nice scrounge husqvarna257. It is sunday, but we need don't take anything by faith in the scrounge thread, no pictures it didn't happen


Also you know that the oils from poison Ivy can stay on clothing and whatnot for up to two yrs.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Hey, my new scrounging trailer.


Nice! 

Gonna make a 'tag axle' for the other end of the log?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Hey, my new scrounging trailer. Something small & light that I can use to drag logs with the ATV to where I want to cut and split them.
> 
> I wanted it to be easily portable instead of indestructible. It is not for the real big stuff, just for the bulk of what I need to move.


That pretty sweet Mike. It's great seeing all the ideas, there certainly is more than one way to skin a cat LOL.
I have a couple questions, does it pivot. It kinda looks like you may have made it that way then changed it or something, can't quite tell.
I was also wondering what is up with that doublewide milk crate with the rope in it, did you guys put the same stuff in my coffee as in zogger's, cause it really messes with my mind.


Wood Nazi said:


> Nice. Perfect for logs you can lift one end by hand. For the heavier logs, you could chain it on upside down and roll it with a cant hook, hook up and haul out. Makes me miss my atv!


Thats pretty good thinking wood nazi.
Even having my Kubota tractor I find the quads are faster at many things. It's a Fiskars vs the hydro splitter thing, right tool for the job.


----------



## JustJeff

You guys have probably seen this logosol skidder trailer. I think this is a slick idea.


----------



## MustangMike

I can lift the end of the log with the timberjack, then slide the trailer under it.

It does pivot.

It was far cheaper than buying one of those contraptions, but yes, they do look slick.

That is just a regular Milk Crate I keep my ropes in, nothing special.

Hopefully I will get to try it out over the next couple of days, I will be up at the cabin. No Wi Fi up there, so you won't hear from me for a bit.

We also got lots of other stuff we got to do, so I may not get time to play with my new toy!


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> You guys have probably seen this logosol skidder trailer. I think this is a slick idea.



That's a pretty nice one. I've seen many, but I don't remember that one.

When we were talking a while ago about our yard/quad trailers the "protection structures" in front of the wheels is what I was saying I would like to build.
After seeing the video and the skidder mustangmike made, I think I may try to modify my quad trailer so I can remove the bed and convert it over to a skidder using some of these ideas. They didn't have a torch, and sawsall so these guys will have to do .
I'll take some pics of the quad trailer in a few(gotta haul some wood into the house) and you guys can tell me what you think/throw some ideas out there.


----------



## Agent Orange

Company owners farm. Scrounged a wee bit of walnut, mulberry, some down and seasoned oak, and dropped a nasty 2.5' Locust. He said I could cut all the Locust I want, buy after fighting with that thing and stacking the brush I'm going to pass until my other honey holes dry up.

I had to wheelbarrow the mixed wood out of the timber, that was a treat. I'm beat...... 8 hours of " recreational " wood cutting kicked my butt.


----------



## KiwiBro

The recreation comes in front of the fire on cuddly Winter's nights?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Got a good load yesterday! Organized my logs today. I put them into two piles dead and green. Don't know which ones to css first.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Orange

KiwiBro said:


> The recreation comes in front of the fire on cuddly Winter's nights?


Or out in the woods " pitching a tent ".


----------



## Agent Orange

Ryan Groat said:


> Got a good load yesterday! Organized my logs today. I put them into two piles dead and green. Don't know which ones to css first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Man, I'd love a tractor, or gator.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Agent Orange said:


> Man, I'd love a tractor, or gator.


Yea, I have probably gained 15 to 20 cords buy having it. I hope to a slightly larger one soon.


Agent Orange said:


> Man, I'd love a tractor, or gator.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ryan Groat said:


> Yea, I have probably gained 15 to 20 cords buy having it. I hope to a slightly larger one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Although a bigger one wouldn't fit on the trailer with wood like this one does.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Well, I won my auction on flea bay. I couldn't save just the photo on my phone so I had to screen shot it. I don't think I did too bad. I was willing to give 20 for it.





I feel it will be perfect for my use. I couldn't pass it up due to the large choppers. Someone is selling a NOS for 50 bucks I think...and he's sold 4 of them.

I REALLY wish there were more folding saws with the Woodzig style blade instead of the Sierra saw style. Just old guy rambling out loud.


----------



## Philbert

Saw that when I mentioned eBay. Glad that you got it!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Well, I won my auction on flea bay. I couldn't save just the photo on my phone so I had to screen shot it. I don't think I did too bad. I was willing to give 20 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel it will be perfect for my use. I couldn't pass it up due to the large choppers. Someone is selling a NOS for 50 bucks I think...and he's sold 4 of them.
> 
> I REALLY wish there were more folding saws with the Woodzig style blade instead of the Sierra saw style. Just old guy rambling out loud.



That is pretty cool!

Now it needs knife mods....automatic..click..BADAZZ


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Hey, my new scrounging trailer. Something small & light that I can use to drag logs with the ATV to where I want to cut and split them.
> 
> I wanted it to be easily portable instead of indestructible. It is not for the real big stuff, just for the bulk of what I need to move.



I dragged these out with a 4 wheeler. Just used a heavy rope tied fairly close so it lifted when moving forward. Worked like a champ. That would probably work better for really heavy logs. We cut these to about 6ft.


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> I dragged these out with a 4 wheeler. Just used a heavy rope tied fairly close so it lifted when moving forward. Worked like a champ. That would probably work better for really heavy logs. We cut these to about 6ft.


Dinner at Sheetz sounds like a winner after a day of scrounging too.


----------



## svk

Each day my Facebook has the flashback events of things I've posted in the past. Here's one of some true scroungers.


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> Each day my Facebook has the flashback events of things I've posted in the past. Here's one of some true scroungers.
> 
> View attachment 477801


Those are some funny looking birds.


----------



## mainewoods

Right up on the deck, they's fearless. They won't be quite so "friendly" come huntin' season.


----------



## chipper1

crazywolf said:


> I dragged these out with a 4 wheeler. Just used a heavy rope tied fairly close so it lifted when moving forward. Worked like a champ. That would probably work better for really heavy logs. We cut these to about 6ft.


Nice load, and a great looking trailer.
Do you burn a lot down there.



svk said:


> Dinner at Sheetz sounds like a winner after a day of scrounging too.


I was thinking the same thing lol.
I was also seeing some nice straight poles that would be easy picking in the background.


----------



## chipper1

mainewoods said:


> Right up on the deck, they's fearless. They won't be quite so "friendly" come huntin' season.


Those things are like vultures.
I have threatened to make a deer call. It would consist of a spinner that made a sound just like an automated feeder. All you would need to do is give it a spin every 20min and in come the deer  I share.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Each day my Facebook has the flashback events of things I've posted in the past. Here's one of some true scroungers.
> 
> View attachment 477801


I think they look like a great scrounge load, how many you think it would take to make a full cord, they look nice and plump(lots of bird food).


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Dinner at Sheetz sounds like a winner after a day of scrounging too.


I miss Sheetz. Loved their BLT's.


----------



## svk

It took some convincing to get them to come up on the deck! I started with a bowl of food on the steps then a little further back each night.


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Dinner at Sheetz sounds like a winner after a day of scrounging too.



Actually that was dinner for my FJ I ate kielbasa fried in a little bacon grease when I got home. Sheetz is pretty good too though.



chipper1 said:


> Nice load, and a great looking trailer.
> Do you burn a lot down there.



Thanks it was needed since I don't have a truck. It's a great trailer and I love the high sides. I burn quite a bit because my house is poorly insulated and can be a challenge to keep warm. We don't get the crazy temps but a few days last week saw 10 degree's and last year we had several stretches like that. I just put the stove in this year and it's been awesome. With our normal night temps 30-40 it easily keeps the house in the high 60's to low 70's and during the day just throwing a few splits in does the trick. Over the last few weeks I have probably burned a face cord or so.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> That's a pretty nice one. I've seen many, but I don't remember that one.
> 
> When we were talking a while ago about our yard/quad trailers the "protection structures" in front of the wheels is what I was saying I would like to build.
> After seeing the video and the skidder mustangmike made, I think I may try to modify my quad trailer so I can remove the bed and convert it over to a skidder using some of these ideas. They didn't have a torch, and sawsall so these guys will have to do .
> I'll take some pics of the quad trailer in a few(gotta haul some wood into the house) and you guys can tell me what you think/throw some ideas out there.


As promised heres the pictures.



I also have this 3-point attachment I bent skidding a nice sized red oak top with most of the branches still attached(won't do that with it again). As I look at my own pictures I'm getting the thought that I could build sides for the trailer and use the attachment to build a log arch. All it needs is the middle section taken out and use the part where the arms would attach for the wheel mounting points. Cut out in between and I could essentially build the arch in the video. Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It took some convincing to get them to come up on the deck! I started with a bowl of food on the steps then a little further back each night.


Now the decision, which tool to use to harvest them, the Fiskars, or the folding knife.


benp said:


>


Should be easy to put in the quad trailer without even lifting, the deck will serve as a splitting bench of sorts, just drag it right on to the trailer and haul them off to be processed.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Each day my Facebook has the flashback events of things I've posted in the past. Here's one of some true scroungers.
> 
> View attachment 477801



I hope your septic isn't part of their pathway to your deck.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I'm getting the thought that I could build sides for the trailer and use the attachment to build a log arch.


Nice photos. But i don't think that that trailer is heavy duty enough to serve as a practical log arch. Look at how your 3-point bent. Better to start with a heavier axle and keep the trailer IMHO.

Philbert


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I hope your septic isn't part of their pathway to your deck.


Several feet under to the tank. Mound system back behind the garage.


----------



## nomad_archer

@MustangMike I have a saw that needs a new oil line. I was wonder if you knew if I could use small engine fuel line to replace the oil line?


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Nice photos. But i don't think that that trailer is heavy duty enough to serve as a practical log arch. Look at how your 3-point bent. Better to start with a heavier axle and keep the trailer IMHO.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks.
I agree.
That's why I said,
"I also have this 3-point attachment I bent skidding a nice sized red oak top with most of the branches still attached(won't do that with it again). As I look at my own pictures I'm getting the thought that I could build sides for the trailer and use the attachment to build a log arch. All it needs is the middle section taken out and use the part where the arms would attach for the wheel mounting points. Cut out in between and I could essentially build the arch in the video. Thanks for all the advice guys.",
you may not have seen this in between the last two pictures, or maybe I didn't explain well.
I meant not using the trailer at all, but using the implement as the structure for the arch and mounting wheels where the 3-point arms would have mounted.
The main problem as far as why the attachment bent was my misuse of it. I was pulling a large top with all the branches attached and jerking it around another tree putting pressure on the top piece from an angle it was never designed for. I had done a lot of skidding with it and never had a problem with straight pulls bending anything even with the front end of the tractor hanging off the ground (with the loader and bucket on). I knew better and went outside my own good judgement, it may have been a sub conscious decision I was making because I wanted buy the winch, I knew that thing wouldn't hold up now I have to buy the winch lol. Even with the proper tool you need to make straight pulls, anyone have a redirect set-up with quick release they want to sell before I tip my tractor over to prove to myself I need one.

I will mess with the attacment at a later date as it's not a high priority, but I like having options.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> I hope your septic isn't part of their pathway to your deck.


Why would this be a problem?


svk said:


> Several feet under to the tank. Mound system back behind the garage.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Why would this be a problem?


If the snow gets packed down you lose significant insulation and lines can freeze.

Our system only freezes from lack of use. The only problem point is where the main line comes out of the building under about 12" of dirt as it goes into the tank....if you don't use it enough it slowly closes down until it closes off. Regular use keeps it open just fine.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If the snow gets packed down you lose significant insulation and lines can freeze.
> 
> Our system only freezes from lack of use. The only problem point is where the main line comes out of the building under about 12" of dirt as it goes into the tank....if you don't use it enough it slowly closes down until it closes off. Regular use keeps it open just fine.


I'm still alive, I learned something today. I know traffic and heavy loads can drive frost deeper.
What is the frost depth there in regards to construction. Here it is 42".


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'm still alive, I learned something today. I know traffic and heavy loads can drive frost deeper.
> What is the frost depth there in regards to construction. Here it is 42".


I have no idea about that...

When mound systems first came out everyone would cover them with straw. Nobody I know does this any more except for folks limping along an old non-compliant system. Straw is a huge mess to clean up come spring.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have no idea about that...
> 
> When mound systems first came out everyone would cover them with straw. Nobody I know does this any more except for folks limping along an old non-compliant system. Straw is a huge mess to clean up come spring.


Got it.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/landscaping/implement/deck_footings.html
Taken from the link:
"In Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota, footings are required by code to be between 54 and 60 inches deep."
Southern MN is 54", and northern is 60".
This part is is good LOL.
When building an outdoor structure, one must be patient digging postholes for the footings. If the soil is compacted, hard, or full of rocks, you may want to use a power auger to dig the holes. Don't be surprised if the project takes time. I found this funny.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Where are you seeing Miller Lite? I can't stand that stuff!



Glad ya don't drink Miller lite, my bad




chipper1 said:


> I was wondering what happened when I saw this picture, now I get it.
> I fixed the post for you svk.
> Mod in training(just tell me if I did it properly svk).
> 
> Nice scrounge husqvarna257. It is sunday, but we need don't take anything by faith in the scrounge thread, no pictures it didn't happen
> 
> 
> Also you know that the oils from poison Ivy can stay on clothing and whatnot for up to two yrs.




I am a technophobe, I am not sure how to get a URL image. I have photobucket but I can't figure out how to get a jpg to a URL . I am aware of poison Ivey and it's tricks, I can get it from my wife's cat or the dogs. I try to avoid it but if a scrounge is to good I just wash up well with dish detergent and wash the clothes on hot.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Glad ya don't drink Miller lite, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a technophobe, I am not sure how to get a URL image. I have photobucket but I can't figure out how to get a jpg to a URL . I am aware of poison Ivey and it's tricks, I can get it from my wife's cat or the dogs. I try to avoid it but if a scrounge is to good I just wash up well with dish detergent and wash the clothes on hot.


Just find a teenager to give you a hand, or even a 6yr old depending on the kid lol.
Sometimes it can be easier on a phone or other device rather than a computer to grab a photo. When on photo bucket there are buttons you can select to get the link to a picture which will embed it into your post when you paste it in. If they allow that here, I don't use photo bucket anymore since I can't imbed images to craigslist anymore. 
It's hardto resist a good scrounge even when its sitting right in the middle of some poison ivy .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If the snow gets packed down you lose significant insulation and lines can freeze.
> 
> Our system only freezes from lack of use. The only problem point is where the main line comes out of the building under about 12" of dirt as it goes into the tank....if you don't use it enough it slowly closes down until it closes off. Regular use keeps it open just fine.


Getting a few inches of new insulation installed tonight .
They are calling for another 3-6, it's beginning to look a lot like wintereverywhere you go.


----------



## Oldman47

husqvarna257 said:


> Glad ya don't drink Miller lite, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a technophobe, I am not sure how to get a URL image. I have photobucket but I can't figure out how to get a jpg to a URL . I am aware of poison Ivey and it's tricks, I can get it from my wife's cat or the dogs. I try to avoid it but if a scrounge is to good I just wash up well with dish detergent and wash the clothes on hot.


On Photobucket go to the image you want to display and select the IMG link and copy it. Then just come here and paste it in as so much text. It will look like the picture is right here like this one.




If you right click that picture and go to the image info you can see where the picture is actually stored and a few other things about it.


----------



## chipper1

Oldman47 said:


> On Photobucket go to the image you want to display and select the IMG link and copy it. Then just come here and paste it in as so much text. It will look like the picture is right here like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you right click that picture and go to the image info you can see where the picture is actually stored and a few other things about it.


Very nice job Oldman47.
You must have grandkids.


----------



## Oldman47

I'm not sure, but with some of my grandkids out of college I could have great grandkids any day. There is one grand daughter I have not heard from in over a year. She was at the 2014 X-mas get together but is now living out of state. I was an "early adopter" when it came to the internet so I actually learned a lot before my grandkids even had access to a PC.


----------



## chipper1

Got my new quad skidder almost done.
Not really, just put a couple tires on it so it may make it more apparent what I was thinking. Just cut out the round tube in between the tires also some of the main tube that goes up add a few braces, thats what I was thinking.
I also have another trailer that has a heavier axle I could use. I could use both the attachment and this little trailer to build it.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Got my new quad skidder almost done.
> Not really, just put a couple tires on it so it may make it more apparent what I was thinking. Just cut out the round tube in between the tires also some of the main tube that goes up add a few braces, thats what I was thinking.
> I also have another trailer that has a heavier axle I could use. I could use both the attachment and this little trailer to build it.View attachment 478141
> View attachment 478142
> View attachment 478143


Wait, you have your choice of coffee in your signature? I guess I need to update mine to include drink of choice!


----------



## svk

I wish I had a few days off to stockpile some more wood. Cool temps plus light snow equal great traveling in the woods now that the ground is frozen (woods was still mush up to Christmas day).

After my tree service scrounge is complete I will have about 2 cords split on the landing, close to 5 1/2 cords in rounds in two landings, 2 cords full length on the ground in the woodlot, and 1/2 cord CSS and hidden in the hunting woods. Then it's time to start scrounging blowdown oak and bug killed birch!


----------



## nomad_archer

I got the MAC eager beaver 2.0 my dad dropped off as a donor running. It only need new premix, a starter rope, some premix right into the carb, and some finesse with the manual oil pump to get it working again. My dad said the oil pump was broken for years. It just had a clog. The chain is in some cleaner in the basement to get ready for the grinder.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wait, you have your choice of coffee in your signature? I guess I need to update mine to include drink of choice!


It's a new site feature. You just need to be in the coffee drinkers club lol.
Part of the official rules( since I know you like them) states you can not use one another member is using.


----------



## Philbert

I turned the sigs off.

Makes for easier viewing.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Oldman47 said:


> I'm not sure, but with some of my grandkids out of college I could have great grandkids any day. There is one grand daughter I have not heard from in over a year. She was at the 2014 X-mas get together but is now living out of state. I was an "early adopter" when it came to the internet so I actually learned a lot before my grandkids even had access to a PC.


That's awesome.
My 21yr old just made me a grandpa this yr, first one.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I turned the sigs off.
> 
> Makes for easier viewing.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks for cleaning up the site.
When you have 2 of everything it does take a lot of space.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Wait, you have your choice of coffee in your signature? I guess I need to update mine to include drink of choice!


he's just been hanging out to much in the good morning thread with us old fart coffee drinkers.  to stay on topic i cut 5 buckets of oak and maple today . NO PICS!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Hey coffee is an important part of most all topics, including scrounging.
So here's my next scrounge. It blew over in the big wind we had a couple weeks ago. I will have to go a long way to get this one, you can see my new wood shed in the background.
Pictures included


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It's a new site feature. You just need to be in the coffee drinkers club lol.
> Part of the official rules( since I know you like them) states you can not use one another member is using.


Here's mine:

"I only drink coffee when it has whisky in it."


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, I used a 4 or 5 bolt trailer axle for mine and ATV rims and tires. Used some old car spindles and tires for my trailers. I have the set of trains for limbwood.


----------



## DrewUth

Philbert said:


> I turned the sigs off.
> 
> Makes for easier viewing.
> 
> Philbert


 
You can DO that!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

DrewUth said:


> You can DO that!?


Click on your name in the title bar. Then:



Philbert


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> You can DO that!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it can be done, @Philbert knows how to do it!


----------



## DrewUth

I'm on my mobile so no plethora of smileys, but if I had one with its head exploding in amazement it would be spot on right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> You can DO that!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





svk said:


> If it can be done, @Philbert knows how to do it!


Thats what I was thinking. then he showed it.
I really thought you meant you turned your signature off, not everyones.


Philbert said:


> Click on your name in the title bar. Then:
> View attachment 478204
> 
> 
> Philbert


This was helpful to me, I never thought there was a setting to turn off the product reviews I haven't looked at, been sick of that 16 starring at me for a long time now.
Thanks Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> This was helpful to me, I never thought there was a setting to turn off the product reviews I haven't looked at, been sick of that 16 starring at me for a long time now.


I turned that one off a few weeks back. That dang red flag was driving me nuts. The thing I haven't figured out how to turn off is email notifications. I finally just set a rule and sent them to the junk bin. My emails dropped from 60 a day down to better than half.


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> I'm on my mobile so no plethora of smileys, but if I had one with its head exploding in amazement it would be spot on right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You miss half my post every time I post Drew(just think what your missing). I might be in trouble when he gets home.
Hope you know I'm just joking drew I still  you. Have one on me .

You know your on here to much when you send someone a text and your looking for the guy with the chainsaw or the one with the guy splitting wood.


----------



## DrewUth

chipper1 said:


> You miss half my post every time I post Drew(just think what your missing). I might be in trouble when he gets home.
> Hope you know I'm just joking drew I still  you. Have one on me .
> 
> You know your on here to much when you send someone a text and your looking for the guy with the chainsaw or the one with the guy splitting wood.




Lol no worries man I think it's hysterical! I would love to have emoticons like that for everyday use. The selection is impressive it's one of my favorite things here haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> I turned that one off a few weeks back. That dang red flag was driving me nuts. The thing I haven't figured out how to turn off is email notifications. I finally just set a rule and sent them to the junk bin. My emails dropped from 60 a day down to better than half.


You can go to the top right of any thread you are in and it will say unwatch, just select it.
Looks like you can also do it right in the preferences area Philbert showed.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper1, I used a 4 or 5 bolt trailer axle for mine and ATV rims and tires. Used some old car spindles and tires for my trailers. I have the set of trains for limbwood.
> View attachment 478191
> View attachment 478192
> View attachment 478193


Those woods there look like some easy pickings, not much that easy around here, unless I'm in someone's yard or a park.
Nice looking tools as well, I'm listening.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. then he showed it.
> I really thought you meant you turned your signature off, not everyones.
> 
> This was helpful to me, I never thought there was a setting to turn off the product reviews I haven't looked at, been sick of that 16 starring at me for a long time now.
> Thanks Philbert


Wait I can turn off the product reviews....

The signatures don't bother me much because I usually use Tapatalk app on my phone and they don't show up.


----------



## SteveSS

Oh yeah...


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, I don't own those woods I just keep the property clean. Spent year and a half just cleaning up all the dead stuff on the ground before I cut anything that was standing. Then I cut down 200 poplar trees because I said I would take the junk that was falling into the farm fields 1st. Still have 100's of poplar to go but decided I might as well take some ash before they get too far gone. Loggers here are cutting ash as fast as they can. They are dying quick.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> chipper1, I don't own those woods I just keep the property clean. Spent year and a half just cleaning up all the dead stuff on the ground before I cut anything that was standing. Then I cut down 200 poplar trees because I said I would take the junk that was falling into the farm fields 1st. Still have 100's of poplar to go but decided I might as well take some ash before they get too far gone. Loggers here are cutting ash as fast as they can. They are dying quick.


Emerald ash borer hasn't hit too hard here yet but people are cutting ash because they figure it's just a matter of time. Lots of Dutch elm scrounge to be had....I'd rather split ash!!


----------



## Philbert

I am not opposed to signatures - but some guys have huge photo files to scroll through. You can still look up their signature in their profile (Information tab), if you want to check on which saws they have, etc.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> @MustangMike I have a saw that needs a new oil line. I was wonder if you knew if I could use small engine fuel line to replace the oil line?




Wish I could help you with that, but I'm not sure. If it seems to fit right, I would give it a try.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> If it can be done, @Philbert knows how to do it!


yes Philbert is the man here in the scrounging thread.just got rid of them stinking product review notifications.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Wish I could help you with that, but I'm not sure. If it seems to fit right, I would give it a try.



Fair enough. I just need to get to the small engine shop and pick up some fuel line and give it a shot. 

I still cant believe the two saws my dad gave me took so little to get running. He thought they were DOA. Now I have a 6 saw plan... The only thing the MAC 3818 needs is an oil line, carb tune, new premix, and a chain sharpening. The eager beaver which is a neat little saw just needed a new starter rope, premix, chain sharpened, and to have the manual oiler worked a little bit. Its fun to get these discarded saws working when I have less then $10 in the saws. They arent anything special but they still run.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Fair enough. I just need to get to the small engine shop and pick up some fuel line and give it a shot.
> 
> I still cant believe the two saws my dad gave me took so little to get running. He thought they were DOA. Now I have a 6 saw plan... The only thing the MAC 3818 needs is an oil line, carb tune, new premix, and a chain sharpening. The eager beaver which is a neat little saw just needed a new starter rope, premix, chain sharpened, and to have the manual oiler worked a little bit. Its fun to get these discarded saws working when I have less then $10 in the saws. They arent anything special but they still run.


Hey NA 
I think you will be just fine. Three things I think of here are corrosion, pressure, and heat.
The oil does not have the corrosive properties that the new ethanol fuel does which is what the new fuel line is designed to handle. 
There is not much pressure on the oil lines so that shouldn't present any problems either. 
Fuel line also can withstand the heat. 
Besides, it wasn't working when you got it, won't be any worse when you give it back.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Hey NA
> I think you will be just fine. Three things I think of here are corrosion, pressure, and heat.
> The oil does not have the corrosive properties that the new ethanol fuel does which is what the new fuel line is designed to handle.
> There is not much pressure on the oil lines so that shouldn't present any problems either.
> Fuel line also can withstand the heat.
> Besides, it wasn't working when you got it, won't be any worse when you give it back.



Who said they are going back....  I bought him a replacement 3-4 years ago. Once they are both running I will run them dry and they are going to the hunting cabin in the spring with a fresh can of 40:1 ethanol free premix with instructions not to use any other fuel in them. I am also the only one that is allowed to sharpen them from now on. The saws are going to camp with the idea that if you need a saw in a pinch it is there. If the plan is to cut down a tree, bring the good saws.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Who said they are going back....  I bought him a replacement 3-4 years ago. Once they are both running I will run them dry and they are going to the hunting cabin in the spring with a fresh can of 40:1 ethanol free premix with instructions not to use any other fuel in them. I am also the only one that is allowed to sharpen them from now on. The saws are going to camp with the idea that if you need a saw in a pinch it is there. If the plan is to cut down a tree, bring the good saws.


I always say, those who are prepared are usually spared. 
I may need to change it to those who are prepared usually have a spare.
Sounds like you will fit into both.


----------



## JustJeff

As I stacked these rounds against the fence this summer, I thought that maybe I'd split them in the winter when I wasn't cutting. There are rounds stacked there, honest to god! I think I'm done for the season.


----------



## chucker

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 478389
> As I stacked these rounds against the fence this summer, I thought that maybe I'd split them in the winter when I wasn't cutting. There are rounds stacked there, honest to god! I think I'm done for the season.


you are so lucky you have snow! we don't have enough to keep our septic's from freezing up if we get a long cold snap....


----------



## JustJeff

Got my new chainsaw from cl today. Guy did say it "cranks" right up every time!


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Got my new chainsaw from cl today. Guy did say it "cranks" right up every time!View attachment 478406



 gotta watch them C/L sellers.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 478389
> As I stacked these rounds against the fence this summer, I thought that maybe I'd split them in the winter when I wasn't cutting. There are rounds stacked there, honest to god! I think I'm done for the season.



really nice winter snow pix!... looks real cold with a short-term future forecast: calling for - More Snow today!... you must have plenty of firewood close to the homeplace... I don't see any trax in that 'untracked' pasture... out looking for rounds, chucks and those near stix size.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Got my new chainsaw from cl today. Guy did say it "cranks" right up every time!View attachment 478406


 
*dang!* just what I have been looking for... chain saw reliability!! _"cranks right up, every time..."_ just more further proof you can always trust what you read or hear online... lol


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> really nice winter snow pix!... looks real cold with a short-term future forecast: calling for - More Snow today!... you must have plenty of firewood close to the homeplace... I don't see any trax in that 'untracked' pasture... out looking for rounds, chucks and those near stix size.


Looks like three days of cold starting Friday then back to unseasonably warm again.


----------



## zogger

chucker said:


> you are so lucky you have snow! we don't have enough to keep our septic's from freezing up if we get a long cold snap....


Lay some hay down. thick.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Lay some hay down. thick.


Hay sucks. You have to clean it up in the spring.


----------



## chucker

zogger said:


> Lay some hay down. thick.


did that in November , but with out snow cover it can freeze solid!


----------



## Philbert

Chainsaw noodles?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hay sucks. You have to clean it up in the spring.


Eat spicier food, keeps the turds warmer. Thaw the pipe. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> really nice winter snow pix!... looks real cold with a short-term future forecast: calling for - More Snow today!... you must have plenty of firewood close to the homeplace... I don't see any trax in that 'untracked' pasture... out looking for rounds, chucks and those near stix size.


Got 10...now 8 face cord stacked under the deck, close to the door. More than enough. 
The fence is next years wood.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> The fence is next years wood.


Will you be reusing the metal


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> gotta watch them C/L sellers.


What you trying to say FS, you know I'd be in here
No, us craigs list sellers gotta watch out for AS buyers
Just listed yours
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/5401559039.html
Make sure you scroll to the very bottom and look at the very last line LOL


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hay sucks. You have to clean it up in the spring.


I was thinking it would be better than the alturdnative.


----------



## Oldman47

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 478389
> As I stacked these rounds against the fence this summer, I thought that maybe I'd split them in the winter when I wasn't cutting. There are rounds stacked there, honest to god! I think I'm done for the season.


I don't think I've seen rounds used as a snow fence before.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Will you be reusing the metal


Lmao!


----------



## chipper1

Oldman47 said:


> I don't think I've seen rounds used as a snow fence before.


There's no shortage of great ideas here, both of what not to do and what to do
You up early today, or late oldman47.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Lmao!


Like it says in my signature, I may be slow, but I'm not stupid.


Philbert said:


> I am not opposed to signatures - but some guys have huge photo files to scroll through. You can still look up their signature in their profile (Information tab), if you want to check on which saws they have, etc.
> 
> Philbert


*Big Ole Coffee with Hazelnut Creamer*

Lots of stuff made of metal and plastic

Work not only to Earn, but to Learn
If your not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, your not Living
I may be slow, but I'm not stupid
Brett

There's the rest for you Philbert.
Maybe everyone should copy and paste there's on there next post, but now that I think about it you probably already read everything on AS .


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Like it says in my signature, I may be slow, but I'm not stupid.
> 
> *Big Ole Coffee with Hazelnut Creamer*
> 
> Lots of stuff made of metal and plastic
> 
> Work not only to Earn, but to Learn
> If your not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, your not Living
> I may be slow, but I'm not stupid
> Brett
> 
> There's the rest for you Philbert.
> Maybe everyone should copy and paste there's on there next post, but now that I think about it you probably already read everything on AS .




"Work not only to Earn, but to Learn
If you're not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, you're not Living."
I like that.
I have always said we have a choice, growth or decay, nothing else.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Hay sucks. You have to clean it up in the spring.



Well, it is a matter of what sucks worse, clean up some hay, or not have the use of the septic from being frozen? I don't know any other way to deal with it when the frost zone is deep and it still might freeze with no snow cover.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> What you trying to say FS, you know I'd be in here
> No, us craigs list sellers gotta watch out for AS buyers
> Just listed yours
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/5401559039.html
> Make sure you scroll to the very bottom and look at the very last line LOL



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 478389
> As I stacked these rounds against the fence this summer, I thought that maybe I'd split them in the winter when I wasn't cutting. There are rounds stacked there, honest to god! I think I'm done for the season.



In a typical winter how deep does your ground freeze? The record depth here is 2 feet (1977) and the spring thaw was terrible. Some of the county/rock roads were unusable for a couple weeks. A 4WD truck would bury to the axles in the mud. Maybe you have much different soils or rock mixed in.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> "Work not only to Earn, but to Learn
> If you're not Laughing, Learning, and Loving, you're not Living."
> I like that.
> I have always said we have a choice, growth or decay, nothing else.


+1, and I feel thats the definition of how we do it.
I give you permission to use it if you'd like


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Well, it is a matter of what sucks worse, clean up some hay, or not have the use of the septic from being frozen? I don't know any other way to deal with it when the frost zone is deep and it still might freeze with no snow cover.


Agree completely!


----------



## Erik B

Wood Nazi said:


> Got my new chainsaw from cl today. Guy did say it "cranks" right up every time!View attachment 478406


I don't see any manual or auto oiler What's up with that


----------



## crazywolf

Headed to Pittsburgh this weekend. Looks like the only way I will see snow for awhile. We tend to get rain or cold weather but not together LOL


----------



## svk

I watched a tree service limb a bunch of trees around my office building today. Some of the ash limbs were definitely "zogger plus" sized but all cut in different lengths (true tree service form LOL). They chipped every last bit of it.


----------



## Philbert

If you are planning on chipping them, they don't need to be pretty or uniform.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> If you are planning on chipping them, they don't need to be pretty or uniform.
> 
> Philbert


I know, it's just funny that regardless the destination, tree service wood will never be the same length twice.


----------



## chipper1

Ok guys finally made it out to get that tree on the trail.
Got the lower section all cut, split up, and in the wheel barrow brought it to the neighbors(it was on our property line), and he said thanks but you can have it lol.
Brought it to my other neighbor who said the same thing, I was like just take it and he said ok, crazy I'm having a hard time giving firewood away.
I got another wheel barrow load and a full bucket out of it, total about 4 heaping wheel barrows.
There's about 35 cuts in the long piece and it only took 8min to cut with the MS310 I'm selling, not bad for a ranch saw, but I'm sure I could have saved a minute if I would have been using a pro saw


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I know, it's just funny that regardless the destination, tree service wood will never be the same length twice.


When I do storm clean-up, I don't worry much about size of the pieces I make, except that they usually have a maximum length of 4 feet or so. Cut it where it is easy, or to make it more compact for dragging or stacking. If I am scrounging the same wood, that is a different story!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Just scrounged up some chain for the big saw off amazon for cheap. That will keep me busy for awhile.

Unless I need to cut in dirty conditions I am never buying semi chisel again....seems like there is something wrong with the saw after you get used to chisel or square LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Unless I need to cut in dirty conditions I am never buying semi chisel again....seems like there is something wrong with the saw after you get used to chisel or square LOL.


Unless I cannot get chain for free I am never going to buy them again.... seems like there's something wrong paying for them after you get used to getting them free LOL.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Unless I cannot get chain for free I am never going to buy them again.... seems like there's something wrong paying for them after you get used to getting them free LOL.


Where are you getting free chain!?


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Unless I cannot get chain for free I am never going to buy them again.... seems like there's something wrong paying for them after you get used to getting them free LOL.


How did you like that in under a minute, my computer is still doing something with it, I walked away and got the alert on my phone


----------



## Philbert

Pack up all that worthless semi-chisel and/or dreaded 'safety chain' and send it to me. I promise to re-home it if still usable.



svk said:


> Where are you getting free chain!?



Aside from donations, and picking loops out of folks trash, I have purchased 'once-used' chain loops fairly cheap off eBay. Name brand 'Oregon' or 'Carlton' chain: if it says 'STIHL' you might end up paying more than new, once shipping is added in. For real. Some NOS stuff. Best deals on less popular sizes (e.g. .325 NK) or odd length loops - where a spinner and breaker come in handy.

Rental yards can also be a good source - some sell their 'once-used' chains. Some throw them in the trash.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Pack up all that worthless semi-chisel and/or dreaded 'safety chain' and send it to me. I promise to re-home it if still usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from donations, and picking loops out of folks trash, I have purchased 'once-used' chain loops fairly cheap off eBay. Name brand 'Oregon' or 'Carlton' chain: if it says 'STIHL' you might end up paying more than new, once shipping is added in. For real. Some NOS stuff. Best deals on less popular sizes (e.g. .325 NK) or odd length loops - where a spinner and breaker come in handy.
> 
> Rental yards can also be a good source - some sell their 'once-used' chains. Some throw them in the trash.
> 
> Philbert


Totally understand, I have purchased a few loops of used chain in that manner....Chipper says he gets free chain so I was wondering who his source was.


----------



## Philbert

Couple of weeks ago, a guy in a coffee shop gave me a perfectly good loop of 1/4" pitch chain . . . just sayin' . . . 

I must have that kind of face?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Couple of weeks ago, a guy in a coffee shop gave me a perfectly good loop of 1/4" pitch chain . . . just sayin' . . .
> 
> I must have that kind of face?
> 
> Philbert


LOL because he swapped his only 1/4" saw to 3/8 lo pro.


----------



## svk

Almost forgot I have that nice loop of .325 from you too.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Got 10...now 8 face cord stacked under the deck, close to the door. More than enough.
> The fence is next years wood.


What fence


----------



## Oldman47

chipper1 said:


> There's no shortage of great ideas here, both of what not to do and what to do
> You up early today, or late oldman47.


I'm not sure how to characterize it but I am often awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Where are you getting free chain!?


Many times I buy saws and get all sorts of goodies with them.
It's part of the added profit.
If you watch you can buy a saw just for the extras you need and still make a couple bucks selling it.
Heres an example: I sold a car to a guy and took a stihl 192t and a 353 husky as trade on top of the cash (which was more than I wanted for the car). The guy wanted the 192t back and gave me a bunch of stuff including the fiskars x36 
Since it's what I do(buying and selling) I'm committed to it almost 100%.
It's rare that I buy something new unless I'm going to use it to work with right then and make money


svk said:


> Almost forgot I have that nice loop of .325 from you too.


If your not using it you might as well just send it to me lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Pack up all that worthless semi-chisel and/or dreaded 'safety chain' and send it to me. I promise to re-home it if still usable.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from donations, and picking loops out of folks trash, I have purchased 'once-used' chain loops fairly cheap off eBay. Name brand 'Oregon' or 'Carlton' chain: if it says 'STIHL' you might end up paying more than new, once shipping is added in. For real. Some NOS stuff. Best deals on less popular sizes (e.g. .325 NK) or odd length loops - where a spinner and breaker come in handy.
> 
> Rental yards can also be a good source - some sell their 'once-used' chains. Some throw them in the trash.
> 
> Philbert


Send it to me I'll pay shipping....


----------



## nomad_archer

After playing with the little eager beaver today, I have to say I am impressed with the little saw. I kind of want a little compact top handle saw now. I will wonder what I can find on CL. I'm looking for an orange or red saw. I can't afford to give my first born up for one of those stihls.


----------



## nomad_archer

Farmer Steve here is one for you. It comes with 6 chains

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5397049057.html


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Farmer Steve here is one for you. It comes with 6 chains
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5397049057.html


thanks Trevor. i'm looking for one of those that has the AV in red, here's one for you.
http://york.craigslist.org/zip/5402053990.html


----------



## zogger

Finished the blocking of the triple leader sweetgum, up to the main butt end of the trunk where they diverged. All these need noodling, am *not* gonna split them. The big piece is 90cc territory..had some experience this year...

..unfortunately as I was finishing up my 346 stopped..no compression, and I didn't detect any weirdness, and it was running just great. Later it got compression back when it had cooled off some and I started it for just a second then shut it off again. On inspection, the cylinder shows some transfer and scoring, took it to my friend at the shop, he'll find the leak and then I'll finish the repair. Hopefully the ported cylinder is salvageable, if not, oh well, new OEM is now much cheaper.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> thamks Trevor. i'm looking for one of those that has the AV in red, here's one for you.
> http://york.craigslist.org/zip/5402053990.html


sorry can't get the link to work. check out chainsaw in york C/L.


----------



## JeffGu

nomad_archer said:


> I kind of want a little compact top handle saw now.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Where are you getting free chain!?


Just sold the MS310.
Made $41 and got a free 20" stihl bar and a stihl rs chain the bar is a cheapy, but for free, I'll take it.
I needed one for my 441.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Finished the blocking of the triple leader sweetgum, up to the main butt end of the trunk where they diverged. All these need noodling, am *not* gonna split them. The big piece is 90cc territory..had some experience this year...
> 
> ..unfortunately as I was finishing up my 346 stopped..no compression, and I didn't detect any weirdness, and it was running just great. Later it got compression back when it had cooled off some and I started it for just a second then shut it off again. On inspection, the cylinder shows some transfer and scoring, took it to my friend at the shop, he'll find the leak and then I'll finish the repair. Hopefully the ported cylinder is salvageable, if not, oh well, new OEM is now much cheaper.


Never worked with that stuff. Will it split with a hydro unit.
Bummer about the 346, I straight gassed mine last fall  bummer.
Where do you get the OEM's cheap, or free LOL.
I have a 353 I'd like to do.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> After playing with the little eager beaver today, I have to say I am impressed with the little saw. I kind of want a little compact top handle saw now. I will wonder what I can find on CL. I'm looking for an orange or red saw. I can't afford to give my first born up for one of those stihls.


Here you go NA
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-330t.292112/#post-5717483
Right on your side of the country, you should be able to get the PA good ole boy deal.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 478556


How much?


----------



## JeffGu

The little Echo CS-271T is $300 just about anywhere you buy it. Great little saw... bought it for prune jobs, but wife loves using it to cut up the brush on the ground. Very light. About six and a half pounds.

(also uses 3/8" Lo Pro chain)


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> thanks Trevor. i'm looking for one of those that has the AV in red, here's one for you.
> http://york.craigslist.org/zip/5402053990.html


I'm too slow. The posting is already down.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Here you go NA
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-330t.292112/#post-5717483
> Right on your side of the country, you should be able to get the PA good ole boy deal.


Thanks but I am looking at the 355t. Plus by the time you deal with shipping you end up near msrp on these small saws. Plus I like dealing local so I can take it apart and see what I am buying.

But alas this is not a must have but a I want item so I will wait for the smokin deal to happen locally.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> The little Echo CS-271T is $300 just about anywhere you buy it. Great little saw... bought it for prune jobs, but wife loves using it to cut up the brush on the ground. Very light. About six and a half pounds.
> 
> (also uses 3/8" Lo Pro chain)


Need one of those for my son.
Do they have one that is the equivalent in a rear handle. 
Might have to fab up a rear handle for him.
I can get a ms200 rear handle, but the thing cost more than my 550.
Thought about a ms241, but thats almost as much.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks but I am looking at the 355t. Plus by the time you deal with shipping you end up near msrp on these small saws. Plus I like dealing local so I can take it apart and see what I am buying.
> 
> But alas this is not a must have but a I want item so I will wait for the smokin deal to happen locally.


Surely get all that, and think the same way.
Gave 150 for this one with the free chains lol.
Did I do ok?


----------



## JeffGu

chipper1 said:


> Do they have one that is the equivalent in a rear handle?



I don't know of any 27cc rear handle saws. But... you could see how he likes a corded electric saw... if you have AC where he'd use it.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Surely get all that, and think the same way.
> Gave 150 for this one with the free chains lol.
> Did I do ok? View attachment 478582


Rock on... That's a pretty good deal. 
I always offer lower and sometimes I get lucky. I negotiate price on CL before I show up so its out of the way and no one is wasting time.


----------



## JustJeff

hardpan said:


> In a typical winter how deep does your ground freeze? The record depth here is 2 feet (1977) and the spring thaw was terrible. Some of the county/rock roads were unusable for a couple weeks. A 4WD truck would bury to the axles in the mud. Maybe you have much different soils or rock mixed in.


Typically 4 ft or less. Last year however there was frost at 11 ft! I'd call bs on that but the city of port Elgin was doing some sewer work and it was in the paper. 
I have a raised septic and its windswept, never had a problem with it freezing. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Never worked with that stuff. Will it split with a hydro unit.
> Bummer about the 346, I straight gassed mine last fall  bummer.
> Where do you get the OEM's cheap, or free LOL.
> I have a 353 I'd like to do.



Spike started a thread on the chainsaw forum about husky severely dropping prices on piston and cylinder kits. All dealers should have the updated prices, or they can get them.

Sweetgum splits with a hydro but in a lot of cases leaves strings, have a hatchet handy. Twisty stringy wood. Dries good, burns about medium, like in the middle say between oak and basswood, something like that. In my yard, so I am using it. I don't go out of my way to cut big ones, saplings that don't need splitting, heck ya, taken tons over the years.

Splitting it by hand, let it sit in the round for like a year or more, might want to score the bark in a couple places, then ..uhh..you can do it. Not fun, but possible. If you don't mind piece of pie shaped pieces, you can buck it thick cookie size like 4 inches thick, then hand splitting once it is cracked isn't too bad.

I prefer noodling stuff like this.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Rock on... That's a pretty good deal.
> I always offer lower and sometimes I get lucky. I negotiate price on CL before I show up so its out of the way and no one is wasting time.


If I'm calling on it I am already willing to pay your price. I don't negotiate, I just ask where they are at with the price. Then let them tell me. This way they are happy with what I give them. If I get there and I don't like it I leave, sometimes I will negotiate, but normally I just leave because it wasn't what I wanted in the first place.



chipper1 said:


> Surely get all that, and think the same way.
> Gave 150 for this one with the free chains lol.
> Did I do ok? View attachment 478582



What if I said I also got this?


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Spike started a thread on the chainsaw forum about husky severely dropping prices on piston and cylinder kits. All dealers should have the updated prices, or they can get them.
> 
> Sweetgum splits with a hydro but in a lot of cases leaves strings, have a hatchet handy. Twisty stringy wood. Dries good, burns about medium, like in the middle say between oak and basswood, something like that. In my yard, so I am using it. I don't go out of my way to cut big ones, saplings that don't need splitting, heck ya, taken tons over the years.
> 
> Splitting it by hand, let it sit in the round for like a year or more, might want to score the bark in a couple places, then ..uhh..you can do it. Not fun, but possible. If you don't mind piece of pie shaped pieces, you can buck it thick cookie size like 4 inches thick, then hand splitting once it is cracked isn't too bad.
> 
> I prefer noodling stuff like this.


Thanks for the lesson and advise.
Sounds like we better stock up on the P&C kits.
Sounds like the honey locust we have here, but with a very different bark. Honey locust has more btu's than black locust (my favorite) which is right in between red oak and white oak.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert svk has the auto like switch selected again, could you help him with that.
svk I'm just trying to help you out so you don't feel bad about all the things you liked tomorrow


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> If I'm calling on it I am already willing to pay your price. I don't negotiate, I just ask where they are at with the price. Then let them tell me. This way they are happy with what I give them. If I get there and I don't like it I leave, sometimes I will negotiate, but normally I just leave because it wasn't what I wanted in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I said I also got this?View attachment 478595


You suck. Where you find this stuff?

Everyone has there method of negotiation. On CL most of it is through email. I usually offer 1/2 price. I get some no's but sometimes someone wants to play ball or they come back to me later if an item isn't moving. My wife taught me to negotiate. I never go in needing an item but if I get it cool. Worst someone says is no. Heck I used this approach and scored two saws this summer. Both near 1/2 asking price.

Only time I don't negotiate like that is if it's friends and family. I keep it civil.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> If I'm calling on it I am already willing to pay your price. I don't negotiate, I just ask where they are at with the price. Then let them tell me. This way they are happy with what I give them. If I get there and I don't like it I leave, sometimes I will negotiate, but normally I just leave because it wasn't what I wanted in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I said I also got this?View attachment 478595




*What if I said I also got this?*

really? did you? well, if so, then I would say... you got the saw for FREE! way to go! nice ropes! did you get a harness, too?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> The little Echo CS-271T is $300 just about anywhere you buy it. Great little saw... bought it for prune jobs, but wife loves using it to cut up the brush on the ground. Very light. About six and a half pounds.
> 
> (also uses 3/8" Lo Pro chain)



_*"The little Echo CS-271T is $300 just about anywhere you buy it. Great little saw..."*_

I agree with you completely! it is a super featherweight. what makes it so nice out there in the marketplace is Echo has been offering them with full 5-year warranties! can't beat that!! I bought mine local to my area... hemmed and hawed a bit and got it for $280.00. got an Echo case for it HD, I think it was... $35.00. the saw is red. I tell folks I use it to cut brisket on Fridays and saplings on Saturdays. I wanted something lighter than my stihl 019T that I could easily wield with... in... one hand... working in and out of brush along fence lines. really makes trimming the overgrowth easy to trim back. runs like a top. lots of power for its size. a sweet lil kissn' cousin! glad I bought mine, it has proven to be exatly what I was looking for. I have seen some stihl 017s etc... my area... CL... 150 range, some bit bigger same price, used twice. but they don't come with a 5-year consumer warranty!  when I have it in my hand, running... I sorta feel real western-like... with a Colt 45 in my grips! great throttle response... any probs and the dealer will sort it out for me, gratis. can't beat that! 

many light saws out there, each has its own utility. but for me, it was a no brainer on the 5-year warranty. must be good, the dealer supports the deal. they wont touch the low ball Stihl deal... light weight, built homeowner's special. MS 170 I think it was or is... dealer wont even sell them.   and they are a Stihl dealer!
_
_


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I usually offer 1/2 price.


I don't price things at twice what I want, when selling. And I don't base the value of something I am buying solely on the price tag. 

Some guys feel they have to 'negotiate' even if it is a fair price. 

When guys like that email me, I ignore them. If they come to a garage sale, I offer to mark it up 200% and let them talk me down by half, so they can brag to their friends (those of you good in math may appreciate this approach).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> You suck. Where you find this stuff?
> CRAIGSLIST LOL
> Everyone has there method of negotiation. On CL most of it is through email. I usually offer 1/2 price. I get some no's but sometimes someone wants to play ball or they come back to me later if an item isn't moving. My wife taught me to negotiate. I never go in needing an item but if I get it cool. Worst someone says is no. Heck I used this approach and scored two saws this summer. Both near 1/2 asking price.
> 
> Only time I don't negotiate like that is if it's friends and family. I keep it civil.



Man, your that guy, I don't shut them down though. If I have it listed for 300 and you offer me 150 I say sure I'll take 150 with a 200 trade, and I always include a smiley face.

I tell my wife you don't negotiate, sounds like yours has you trained.



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *What if I said I also got this?*
> 
> really? did you? well, if so, then I would say... you got the saw for FREE! way to go! nice ropes! did you get a harness, too?


Common, every now and then I get a great deal but the harness thats gotta be worth a bunch LOL. Not in the pictures is a gym bag for the ropes and a nice toolbox also. 
Did I do ok?
Disclaimer I paid 500 for it all including a 460 husky that I sold for 350 with an extra chain(I kept 2 free 24" chains one new stihl 24"). All equipment is 2014. Yes the lanyard is all chewed up. I had $3 dollars in gas also. Results not typical, taxes and duty fees not included, speeding was necessitated to complete deal, I did not negotiate, but let him say the price he needed to get, he was happy, so was the guy who got the 460 and extra chain, so was I and I about peed my pants(not really).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_>Did I do ok_?

I am NOT commenting! if I did, not doubt in no time, everybody would think I was easy... lol


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I don't price things at twice what I want, when selling. And I don't base the value of something I am buying solely on the price tag.
> 
> Some guys feel they have to 'negotiate' even if it is a fair price.
> 
> When guys like that email me, I ignore them. If they come to a garage sale, I offer to mark it up 200% and let them talk me down by half, so they can brag to their friends (those of you good in math may appreciate this approach).
> 
> Philbert


Could you go over the 200% and mark it down by half part again, I have a hard time with story problems.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>Did I do ok_?
> 
> I am NOT commenting! if I did, not doubt in no time, everybody would think I was easy... lol


Just cause there were only two replies to the first time I asked, not that I'm counting, I have a hard time with all that math stuff.
I would just say,"hook, line, and sinker".
Good night all, may be back but just in case.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Could you go over the 200% and mark it down by half part again, I have a hard time with story problems.


Say I ask $100, but you need 'a deal'. If I double the price, that is a 100% mark up. 

A 200% mark up 'sounds' like twice as much, but is really 100% + 100%, or $300 total in this example. Half off, it's yours for only $150!

Go brag to your friends!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Say I ask $100, but you need 'a deal'. If I double the price, that is a 100% mark up.
> 
> A 200% mark up 'sounds' like twice as much, but is really 100% + 100%, or $300 total in this example. Half off, it's yours for only $150!
> 
> Go brag to your friends!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert, I get the go brag to your friends part.
It's awesome not only your wealth of knowledge, but you willingness to share/teach others, I'm listening.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Man, your that guy, I don't shut them down though. If I have it listed for 300 and you offer me 150 I say sure I'll take 150 with a 200 trade, and I always include a smiley face.
> 
> I tell my wife you don't negotiate, sounds like yours has you trained.



Yep I'm that guy and thats ok. In my area negotiating is accepted and typically expected so I have no problem making an offer. Sometimes I get ignored and that's ok. Some of the response are pretty good as well. I don't always offer 1/2 it depends on the pricing, how much I need it and what else is in the package. Remember I am not trying to make a deal with family or friends. I handle those differently. I am making a deal with someone that I never met and probably will never see again. By asking, it doesn't mean I am forcing them to sell it to me. I am just asking and the seller ultimately sets the sale price and sometimes we can agree on a price we both fell good about. To be fair on the flip side, as a seller I ignore the low ball buyers as well. That is why I take no offense when I get ignored.
My wife has me trained. Yes she does. If your married for any length of time and you don't think your wife has you trained, you are lying to yourself 
I never negotiated until I met her and watched her do it. She got me trained and that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Say I ask $100, but you need 'a deal'. If I double the price, that is a 100% mark up.
> 
> A 200% mark up 'sounds' like twice as much, but is really 100% + 100%, or $300 total in this example. Half off, it's yours for only $150!
> 
> Go brag to your friends!
> 
> Philbert



I don't always need perceived deal. The other 1/2 of the equation is for the buyer to have a clue about the value of the item. If what you are selling is a good price at $100 I am not going to bother trying to negotiate I am going to pay you. But anyone that wants to negotiate needs to know what the value of what they are buying. So if what you are selling is worth $100 and I know that. You have it priced at $300 and wont go lower than $150 then I tell you GLWS, thanks for you time and walk away.

The math in your story problem is like the pricing on 15 year old stihl homeowner saws on CL in my area. I paid $250 for this saw in 2001 so it is worth $500 in 2016 because it is a stihl.


----------



## Ambull01

@zogger No! Leave that crappy sweetgum in the woods to rot. I hate that stuff. They do make great splitting platforms though lol.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Yep I'm that guy and thats ok. In my area negotiating is accepted and typically expected so I have no problem making an offer. Sometimes I get ignored and that's ok. Some of the response are pretty good as well. I don't always offer 1/2 it depends on the pricing, how much I need it and what else is in the package. Remember I am not trying to make a deal with family or friends. I handle those differently. I am making a deal with someone that I never met and probably will never see again. By asking, it doesn't mean I am forcing them to sell it to me. I am just asking and the seller ultimately sets the sale price and sometimes we can agree on a price we both fell good about. To be fair on the flip side, as a seller I ignore the low ball buyers as well. That is why I take no offense when I get ignored.
> My wife has me trained. Yes she does. If your married for any length of time and you don't think your wife has you trained, you are lying to yourself
> I never negotiated until I met her and watched her do it. She got me trained and that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


I get it, Craigslist is what I do. Like Philbert said though I don't double the price of an item(300x2.0) to sell it expecting people to offer half(600x.50) I look at what craigslist retail is(my phrase) and try to buy low enough so I can sell lower or at the same price and still make a buck. Lower if it is a like condition item and same price if it is like condition and has extras. I have low overhead so there is no reason for me to make pawnshop offers as I am not hurting for cash either like you said I don't need to buy or sell, I do it because I enjoy it, how cool is that. I have even given people more than what they have asked sometimes telling them other times not.
Here's one I sold a month ago for 325 I made 50 a free husky power box, gas can, and a couple other odds and ends

2014 Husqvarna Rancher 455 Chain saw W/ 20" Bar & Chain purchased late last fall.
This saw is in great shape with only a few tanks of fuel through it.
Great firewood saw as it does about everything you would need.
Starts second pull when cold(first pull when warm), idles, oils and cuts great, I just bought a new pro saw and will not be needing it.
I have about 1/2 to 3/4 of a gallon of bar & chain oil and 5 small 1 gallon bottles of pre mix oil( only one out of the pack) to go with the saw that will last for a lot of cutting.
You can try it out as I have plenty of wood you can cut up for me lol.
I will also be listing my MS441c for $700 this is for the power head only no bar or chains included.
It looks cleaner than this one does.
Also will consider a nice wood splitter for trade. I can ad cash (lots if it has a log lift, just let me know what you have and send pictures if possible (no home made unit please).
I will be in Grand Rapids today if anyone would like me to bring it out so you can look at it.
Thanks,
Brett
I sold it to the first person who looked at it no questions asked about the price. It was a fair deal and he new it, so much so he said he didn't need the bar oil and still gave me full asking price, yes free bar oil too
If he wanted to make an offer I would have told him I will take 300 without all the extras and ad them to the next deal. Like I did last night with the Ms310 case the guy didn't want and I put the free bar hanging in the basement with the stihl bars and chains(and a few husky's) that are ready to go along with the brand new chains and the used ones. My way works well for me and I have plenty to share with others because of how I do it
In regards to the training yes I would be lying to say I wasn't trained, I was trained in previous relationships that failed and my wife is now receiving the benifits now thats a great freebie.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I don't always need perceived deal. The other 1/2 of the equation is for the buyer to have a clue about the value of the item. If what you are selling is a good price at $100 I am not going to bother trying to negotiate I am going to pay you. But anyone that wants to negotiate needs to know what the value of what they are buying. So if what you are selling is worth $100 and I know that. You have it priced at $300 and wont go lower than $150 then I tell you GLWS, thanks for you time and walk away.
> 
> The math in your story problem is like the pricing on 15 year old stihl homeowner saws on CL in my area. I paid $250 for this saw in 2001 so it is worth $500 in 2016 because it is a stihl.


I like that you admit you don't "always" need a perceived deal
Now the truth comes out.
You see I think Philbert and I are saying we try to price fair.
Agreed on knowing the value. Many people are selling items they don't even know how to use or what they are LOL.
I won't even waste my time calling a person who has an item that should be priced at 100 listed for 300, I just save it in my bookmarks and watch it.
When they realize it should be lower and change the price I see it, because those poeple don't renew there ads, but I would never offer them 100 for it.
I don't have time for a lot of back and forth, I try to avoid it. I know what I want to pay and you know what your willing to sell for just give me the price up front and I will pay it or walk. I'm a pretty easy read, most people enjoy that when making a deal.
In regards to the 500 028, well it is a stihl If it was a 346 oe witha ported OEM ne P&C now we might be talking if it was 500.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper that is totally cool that you are able to buy/sell on craigslist on a regular basis. When I sell I usually build in a little cushion for the negotiators. That why I can come down in price and still get what I am looking for. So if I want $100 for an item I will price it at $125 so I have room to come down a bit and everyone is happy. 

As for the saws I buy. I have only bought two on CL so far both are for personal use. One was a CS-400 it was on there for a 6 or 8 weeks at $100 and had some awful pictures. I offered the guy $65 bucks he needed $70 so that is what he got. When I showed up he was trying hard to sell it to me. He didn't have to it was sold and he had me take a gallon of B/C oil with me. Which is great for me and he didn't want the b/c oil since he had no use for it. The saw did need a new chain and a little muffler work but that was really it.

The other saw was a Husky 365XT. Again it had awful pictures and had been on CL for 3 months with an asking price of $300. I asked my wife what she would do and she said offer $150 I did he came back at $275 and I said no thank you. Two weeks later he texts me and asks if I am interested at $200. He also dropped the CL price to $200 I was interested and would have taken it but for whatever reason I asked if he would take $175 he said yes and the saw was sold. Never in a million years did I expect to here back from this guy but I guess he needed to move the saw. 

I never had anyone say yes or come back close to a low ball offer but sometimes it starts a conversation. But I don't typically go after a sale with the guy that knows what he has and what it is worth. I usually offer on the ad's that have poor pictures and have been on CL for a long long time. Those people sometimes are willing to work with me. I am not going to waste someone like you or philbert's time who know what they have and how to advertise the sale.

It seems husky and echo saws around me don't hold there value at all for whatever reason. But right now in my area it is a buyers market on CL. I have been seeing the same saws on there since September. New ones are added but they aren't selling for whatever reason.


----------



## DrewUth

I've always been pretty put off by anyone that tries to negotiate without coming to see what I have to sell. If you're willing to come look at it, I'm willing to make a deal. If you just want to waste my time with emails/etc, then I want the asking price firm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> chipper that is totally cool that you are able to buy/sell on craigslist on a regular basis. When I sell I usually build in a little cushion for the negotiators. That why I can come down in price and still get what I am looking for. So if I want $100 for an item I will price it at $125 so I have room to come down a bit and everyone is happy.
> 
> As for the saws I buy. I have only bought two on CL so far both are for personal use. One was a CS-400 it was on there for a 6 or 8 weeks at $100 and had some awful pictures. I offered the guy $65 bucks he needed $70 so that is what he got. When I showed up he was trying hard to sell it to me. He didn't have to it was sold and he had me take a gallon of B/C oil with me. Which is great for me and he didn't want the b/c oil since he had no use for it. The saw did need a new chain and a little muffler work but that was really it.
> 
> The other saw was a Husky 365XT. Again it had awful pictures and had been on CL for 3 months with an asking price of $300. I asked my wife what she would do and she said offer $150 I did he came back at $275 and I said no thank you. Two weeks later he texts me and asks if I am interested at $200. He also dropped the CL price to $200 I was interested and would have taken it but for whatever reason I asked if he would take $175 he said yes and the saw was sold. Never in a million years did I expect to here back from this guy but I guess he needed to move the saw.
> 
> I never had anyone say yes or come back close to a low ball offer but sometimes it starts a conversation. But I don't typically go after a sale with the guy that knows what he has and what it is worth. I usually offer on the ad's that have poor pictures and have been on CL for a long long time. Those people sometimes are willing to work with me. I am not going to waste someone like you or philbert's time who know what they have and how to advertise the sale.
> 
> It seems husky and echo saws around me don't hold there value at all for whatever reason. But right now in my area it is a buyers market on CL. I have been seeing the same saws on there since September. New ones are added but they aren't selling for whatever reason.


I'll give you 300 for both saws delivered to 49331 and you can keep the B&C oil. 
This way you can grab up some of those deals that you have out your way.


----------



## MustangMike

I delivered 1/2 cord of White Oak yesterday, and will deliver another 1/2 cord today.

Oh, I'm sorry, I'm off topic!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I like that you admit you don't "always" need a perceived deal
> 
> In regards to the 500 028, well it is a stihl If it was a 346 oe witha ported OEM ne P&C now we might be talking if it was 500.



Wait wait wait as soon as you added ported and oem..... you completely changed the game. But who it is ported by also matters.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I delivered 1/2 cord of White Oak yesterday, and will deliver another 1/2 cord today.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, I'm off topic!!!


Damn you are a busy guy. Do you still work full-time? There's not enough hours in a day for me.


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> I've always been pretty put off by anyone that tries to negotiate without coming to see what I have to sell. If you're willing to come look at it, I'm willing to make a deal. If you just want to waste my time with emails/etc, then I want the asking price firm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to at least know where people are at before I leave the house. I just tell them I need to know how much cash to bring, I always bring more just incase they have other items I like. I always look around in peoples pictures to see what they have too
Like I said above if I'm calling you I will pay the full asking price if it looks as good as described/pictures show.
When I call many times I'm hooking the trailer up and sometimes heading their direction as I call.
I have kept people on the phone for 1.5hrs just so no one else can call, the tractor in the picture was one of those deals.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I'll give you 300 for both saws delivered to 49331 and you can keep the B&C oil.
> This way you can grab up some of those deals that you have out your way.



Nope not gonna happen. I haven't even had a chance to run the 365xt. And the now MM CS -400 is my favorite little saw. I actually use it more the my 50cc MS271 as its lighter and has plenty of power. Also 70CC+ saws in my area are rare. They don't sell fast. I do have a MM echo cs-310 I will sell you for $300  oh wait I am pricing for CL in my area, never mind. I enjoy the negotiation. But I keep it short. It is usually an offer, counter offer or no and we are either going to make an deal or not. I am not one to give a song and a dance about why I want a price or not. Then when I show up for the sale it is same day cash in hand. I do look the saw over quickly but there is no BS once we agree on price before I show up and I always show up. Nothing makes me crazier than someone that doesn't show up.


----------



## MustangMike

I work 7 days/week in tax season, but not right now. Will get very busy in about 2 weeks, then playing with saws & wood will be over for 2.5 months.

I retired as an Audit Manager with NYS 8 years ago (was there 32.5 years). I paid my dues, worked in war zones in NYC, audited the mob (and survived), etc. (Garbage Contracts at Pilgrim Psyc Ctr). Competitors had been murdered, and competitors trucks were suffering from spontaneous combustion. Informants would call us, and have to meet with us within 5 minutes, for only 5 minutes, at a public place. It was interesting. We found a lot of serious issues, and then the State would not issue the report. Someone must have gotten to them in high places.

The contractor had plead "no contest" to killing an FBI informant, and was fined 1/2 million. The lawyers said they were pleased with the settlement. That kind of lets you know what is going on.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I delivered 1/2 cord of White Oak yesterday, and will deliver another 1/2 cord today.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, I'm off topic!!!


It's ok I'm sure it won't happen again in this or any other thread Mike.
You know what they say, life come at you fast, you gotta be ready for a change of topic
I'll give him 5000 for the lambo.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I don't price things at twice what I want, when selling. And I don't base the value of something I am buying solely on the price tag.
> 
> Some guys feel they have to 'negotiate' even if it is a fair price.
> 
> When guys like that email me, I ignore them. If they come to a garage sale, I offer to mark it up 200% and let them talk me down by half, so they can brag to their friends (those of you good in math may appreciate this approach).
> 
> Philbert


That's awesome. 

I expect people to haggle but it drives me nuts when people lowball without seeing the item. I never deal on price over the phone/email unless it's pretty close to what I'm asking.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> @zogger No! Leave that crappy sweetgum in the woods to rot. I hate that stuff. They do make great splitting platforms though lol.



It's in my yard, not gonna waste it. Next to it 30 feet away is a big tulip poplar, that one is coming down, too. I'll mix them both up good in the same stack, which is going to go uphill a little from the sweetgum stump. I'll burn it. Tulip poplar is the tradeoff, splits real easy like ash, especially dried in the round just a scosh, which doesn't take long either.

Like I said, I won't go out of my way in the woods to take sweetgum for firewood unless I am clearing saplings. Bigger ones you need a loader and do log length, you can sell them then, they make railroad ties from them.

Back in ye aulden days when dutch elm disease hit, there were mountains of it all over heck, splits just as nasty, the big american elms anyway. I burned it then because it is what I could scrounge. Tell ya whut, that's where my axe aiming came from, if you didn't chase natural cracks in the rounds (in addition to a sharp blade) you couldn't do it.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Nope not gonna happen. " I haven't even had a chance to run the 365xt. And the now MM CS -400 is my favorite little saw. I actually use it more the my 50cc MS271 as its lighter and has plenty of power&. It is usually an offer(300), counter offer(325) or no and we are either going to make an deal or not. I am not one to give a song and a dance about why I want a price or not.


Thats a pretty good song and dance right there, let me play a little tune
But wait, I don't counter offer either, 325 rescinded lol.

I do want to get my boy a nice little little saw, he uses the 192t with me holding it, but I won't let him run a top handle by himself.
I've been looking hard at those little echos as they are hard to beat for the price and they are light for the price.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Thats a pretty good song and dance right there, let me play a little tune
> But wait, I don't counter offer either, 325 rescinded lol.
> 
> I do want to get my boy a nice little little saw, he uses the 192t with me holding it, but I won't let him run a top handle by himself.
> I've been looking hard at those little echos as they are hard to beat for the price and they are light for the price.



Second generation brushless motor oregon battery saws look pretty nice. Just another option.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I expect people to haggle but it drives me nuts when people lowball without seeing the item. I never deal on price over the phone/email unless it's pretty close to what I'm asking.



I dont mind the negotiation. But if you have pictures on CL, then I can see the item. I dont need to drive to you to look at it. I have found negotiating when I go to look at an item at someones place actually makes a lot of people uncomfortable. Thats why I do it in email to get it over with and give them a chance to consider my offer without having to make a decision right now. Also it doesn't waste anyone's time. I usually have 30-40 minute drive to go look at someone's saw on CL so by the time I am showing up I want everything but a quick look at the saw taken care of. But that's how I operate. Everyone is different. Then again I'm not buying off of any of you guys anyways so whats it matter.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Thats a pretty good song and dance right there, let me play a little tune
> But wait, I don't counter offer either, 325 rescinded lol.
> 
> I do want to get my boy a nice little little saw, he uses the 192t with me holding it, but I won't let him run a top handle by himself.
> I've been looking hard at those little echos as they are hard to beat for the price and they are light for the price.



Haha. It takes all types in business. There is even a sale for the guy that wants $500 for a brick of 22LR. 

I have been growing very fond of the smaller cc echo's. They start easy, have good av, are light, and mine haven't given me a lick of trouble. If you want to MM them, it is a pretty darn easy job all you need a a hole saw, dremel and little screw driver. Of the CS 310 and the CS 400 I like the CS 400 better it has more power but that may not be what you are looking for with your boy. The small echo's can be had at very reasonably prices on CL. I have no experience with the bigger echo's. I really do like the price point on the smaller echos.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Second generation brushless motor oregon battery saws look pretty nice. Just another option.



These battery saws are pretty interesting. I would like to get one for my wife but she wont run a saw.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I dont mind the negotiation. But if you have pictures on CL, then I can see the item. I dont need to drive to you to look at it. I have found negotiating when I go to look at an item at someones place actually makes a lot of people uncomfortable. Thats why I do it in email to get it over with and give them a chance to consider my offer without having to make a decision right now. Also it doesn't waste anyone's time. I usually have 30-40 minute drive to go look at someone's saw on CL so by the time I am showing up I want everything but a quick look at the saw taken care of. But that's how I operate. Everyone is different. Then again I'm not buying off of any of you guys anyways so whats it matter.


I don't mind negotiation at all. I just hate lowballers, especially those who insult the item repeatedly in hopes it will make you lower the price.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I don't mind negotiation at all. I just hate lowballers, especially those who insult the item repeatedly in hopes it will make you lower the price.


'

Why would some tell you how much of a POS your item is to try and get the price down?  That makes no sense. If I'm interested enough to make an offer it is obviously good enough for me. 
Although I find it interesting a bunch of free firewood scroungers/beggars (sometimes) don't seem to have much tolerance for negotiators or low ball offering buyers.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> '
> 
> Why would some tell you how much of a POS your item is to try and get the price down?  That makes no sense. If I'm interested enough to make an offer it is obviously good enough for me.
> Although I find it interesting a bunch of free firewood scroungers/beggars (sometimes) don't seem to have much tolerance for negotiators or low ball offering buyers.


That's a common tactic up here. Lets find every problem with your item and then make you painfully aware of it.

If I am selling a fixer up-er of any type I make it very clear in the ad. At that point I am just ready to be rid of it and will take any reasonable offer. 

OTOH if I have a good item that I know is worth X, I will not tolerate some tire kicker badmouthing it because he thinks he can drive me down to 1/2X. Not happening bro.

There is a way to respectfully haggle, and there are many who do not. 

A "scrounger" is a different beast than a lowballer. If we are scrounging we are actually doing people favors by ridding their yard of wood LOL.


----------



## svk

I sold a fixer up-er snowmobile last week. I had bought it thinking it needed carb work and it actually had a dead cylinder (that is on me for not checking).

I put it up on Facebook buy sell and had a guy offer me $100 extra if I delivered it. SOLD! Wish more deals could be like that LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I sold a fixer up-er snowmobile last week. I had bought it thinking it needed carb work and it actually had a dead cylinder (that is on me for not checking).
> 
> I put it up on Facebook buy sell and had a guy offer me $100 extra if I delivered it. SOLD! Wish more deals could be like that LOL.


Great deal, love it when a plan comes together better than expected, makes up for when it doesn't.
Did that last yr on a log splitter. Made a package deal to a guy for a 455 rancher and a 22ton huskee splitter dropped the price by 25 each which is really what I expected anyway. He couldn't get his BIL's truck to get the splitter and told me he'd give me full asking price to deliver. I agreed not knowing where he lived, come to find out it was 4 miles away, oh wait I'll buy


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Second generation brushless motor oregon battery saws look pretty nice. Just another option.


Sure, saw that battery operated jaw saw you or Philbert posted and thought that might work to.


----------



## Philbert

I try to describe things fairly and ask a fair price, or at least what I really want for the item. I don't start with a 'shoot the moon' price. It should be a good deal for both parties.

A couple of times I have raised the price when people say that '_they like to negotiate_'. Somehow, they don't seem to expect or like that. 

A couple of times I have had people agree to a price, then show up and say that they did not bring enough money . . . .

I had a bad experience where some women wanted a large TV my housemate was selling, but did not have a way to move it. After we carried it up 2 flights of stairs, they _changed their minds_. I don't deliver.

I have had people who refuse to come to my house (afraid I will rob them, even though they have my address, phone number, etc.), so _occasionally_ I will meet at a nearby coffee shop, if it is not too big to carry. Was stood up once at one of those, so I state that I will only wait 10 minutes. I get a phone number upfront and speak to them - no email only meetings.

But these things all belong in the _Craigslist Laughs_ thread (unless, of course, they are about negotiating for firewood!).
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craigslist-laughs.76338/

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

I did have a guy respond to my wanted ad on CL that he had 4-6 cords of rounds that he wanted to get rid of but he wanted to get a little something for them. Since they were already cut he said all the work was done they just needed split. He never named a price but in the end I wasn't going to buy. It wasnt snob wood. I didnt want to tell him that all the fun was done and all that was left was the work hulling, splitting, stacking is work. Running the saws is the fun part. Plus I question his estimate of having 4-6 cords of wood since that is kind of a large range. Anyways I encouraged him to sell the wood and never heard from him again. It was kind of a funny exchange since it started out as I have wood for free and ended with I would like to get a little money for it.


----------



## svk

I had a guy who wanted to buy a cord of 8' maple logs from me with a minimum diameter of 10" so he could process them himself. I told him I operate from a utility trailer and a pickup bed so that was impossible.


----------



## zogger

I just called the main true value site for an update on availability of the fiskars isocore 8lb mauls. Shipment is coming in on january 29th, then goes out to the stores or whatever.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> '
> 
> Why would some tell you how much of a POS your item is to try and get the price down?  That makes no sense. If I'm interested enough to make an offer it is obviously good enough for me.
> Although I find it interesting a bunch of free firewood scroungers/beggars (sometimes) don't seem to have much tolerance for negotiators or low ball offering buyers.



Heres what I read somewhere: The buyer haggles over the price, saying, "It's worthless," then brags about getting a bargain!
I like to tell them it probably isn't the right one for you, I'm done talking basically, and so are you.
I don't do this(sounds like you don't either), but many do. I try to treat people like I expect to be treaded, thats why I never lowball(hit below the belt), and if someone tries to hit me below the belt they will get blocked or worse yet a counter moveI do look kinda like that, at least the smiling and bald part LOL


If an item is in the free section (Scrounge), take it. If it is listed for sale be considerate(no lowballing), respectful offers accepted unless stated in the ad. Feel free to scrounge around for a better deal, then hustle on over and buy it.
I get what you are saying, to me it's more how we go about it, the attitude involved.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I try to describe things fairly and ask a fair price, or at least what I really want for the item. I don't start with a 'shoot the moon' price. It should be a good deal for both parties.
> 
> A couple of times I have raised the price when people say that '_they like to negotiate_'. Somehow, they don't seem to expect or like that.
> 
> A couple of times I have had people agree to a price, then show up and say that they did not bring enough money . . . .
> 
> I had a bad experience where some women wanted a large TV my housemate was selling, but did not have a way to move it. After we carried it up 2 flights of stairs, they _changed their minds_. I don't deliver.
> 
> I have had people who refuse to come to my house (afraid I will rob them, even though they have my address, phone number, etc.), so _occasionally_ I will meet at a nearby coffee shop, if it is not too big to carry. Was stood up once at one of those, so I state that I will only wait 10 minutes.
> 
> But these things all belong in the _Craigslist Laughs_ thread (unless, of course, they are about negotiating for firewood!).
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craigslist-laughs.76338/
> 
> Philbert



Agreed

Same

Ditto

I do, I prefere the money first, have a crazy story, but it will need to go in the other thread per Moderator Philbert.

I was delivering 2 honda generators to a guy in Chicago, about half way there and he asked if they were stolen, I asked if the money was freshly printed.

I've never been there, later I guess.


Confession
It's been almost 24hrs since my last scrounge, and I'm starting to feel a little anxious.
Lots to do, it been fun.
See you on the other side NA


----------



## chipper1

Really, I must be in Amish country in comparison to your internet speed svk.
wonder how many craigslist deals I've lost because of it LOL.


----------



## svk

One time my BIL was selling a car. (My other BIL was there and retells the story and it is darn funny) Guy shows up and proceeds to tear my BIL up one side and down another about how he was only going to pay X for that car. So my BIL jumps in the car, tears down the driveway, does a big burnout, rips down the road, jumps it over the railroad tracks, whips a "u-ee", jumps it over the railroad tracks again, and returns to the yard in similar fashion. (This is way out in the country BTW).

Guy buying car: "WTF was that?"
BIL: "Well you said you wanted to buy a car for X. I was making this car worth X so now you can buy it."
Guy: "You are an a-hole"
BIL: "You gonna buy the car or not?"
Guy: (Sheepishly) "Yes"


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> That's a common tactic up here. Lets find every problem with your item and then make you painfully aware of it.
> 
> If I am selling a fixer up-er of any type I make it very clear in the ad. At that point I am just ready to be rid of it and will take any reasonable offer.
> 
> OTOH if I have a good item that I know is worth X, I will not tolerate some tire kicker badmouthing it because he thinks he can drive me down to 1/2X. Not happening bro.
> 
> There is a way to respectfully haggle, and there are many who do not.
> 
> A "scrounger" is a different beast than a lowballer. If we are scrounging we are actually doing people favors by ridding their yard of wood LOL.



That "cut it down and buy it cheap" tactic is the standard here and is why I really, really hate to sell anything. The condition, price, location, and time of viewing the item is agreed to during the phone conversation. The buyer arrives 20 minutes late and starts nit-picking the imperfections and offering less money when I intentionally set a bargain price for a quick sale. I say "No deal", turn around and start walking to the house. Even if he yells my asking price I continue walking because there is a good chance he would take it home and then call back in a couple days whining that he found a loose bolt or other little thing wrong. I have no patience for this.


----------



## svk

I was selling a Grumman canoe that while not perfect, was solid. Guy told me it is worth no more than 100 bucks. I responded that he should bring every one he finds for that price to me because I will buy an unlimited amount even though I am looking to reduce my fleet.


----------



## svk

Back to scrounging.

I have a brief morning meeting on Monday otherwise I have the day off. I just don't think there is time to squeeze a scrounge in with all of the other projects I need to do.

It would be nice to get up and drop my spring wood now. 1) Ensures that they have the lowest possible MC 2) Doing it now is much easier than felling trees in deep snow in late February 3) The deer would also be able to eat the buds off the trees I drop now when they need it the most.

Anyone else "feed the deer" with tree tops?


----------



## nomad_archer

Like was mentioned previously its all attitude. I never cut down what someone is selling ever. I don't nitpick when I come to look at it. I offer a little less then what I am willing to pay with some flexibility and that's it. I if I get a response I always thank them for a response no matter which way it goes. When I look at a saw I pull the muffler to check for scoring if I have the right tool with me. I can now check compression with my new tools. Finally I make sure it runs and oils and that is it. I check the major things. I don't care about scratches, dirty saws, dull chains, worn bars, missing screws all that little stupid stuff that takes a few bucks to fix.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Like was mentioned previously its all attitude. I never cut down what someone is selling ever. I don't nitpick when I come to look at it. I offer a little less then what I am willing to pay with some flexibility and that's it. I if I get a response I always thank them for a response no matter which way it goes. When I look at a saw I pull the muffler to check for scoring if I have the right tool with me. I can now check compression with my new tools. Finally I make sure it runs and oils and that is it. I check the major things. I don't care about scratches, dirty saws, dull chains, worn bars, missing screws all that little stupid stuff that takes a few bucks to fix.


Good way to look at it IMO

Everyone needs a reasonable profit to make a go. Reasonable is the key word. Some dealerships expect to turn a 50% profit on any trade and that is just plain wrong. They won't be getting any of my money.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Back to scrounging.
> 
> I have a brief morning meeting on Monday otherwise I have the day off. I just don't think there is time to squeeze a scrounge in with all of the other projects I need to do.
> 
> It would be nice to get up and drop my spring wood now. 1) Ensures that they have the lowest possible MC 2) Doing it now is much easier than felling trees in deep snow in late February 3) The deer would also be able to eat the buds off the trees I drop now when I need it the most.
> 
> Anyone else "feed the deer" with tree tops?



If I had the property I would feed the deer with the tops. In fall 2014 they logged some areas where we were hunting and left the tops of course. They did a really neat job. The older guys at camp thought the woods were un-huntable now that the trees were cut. I told one of the guys to hunt it. He said it was better than it had been before. It was open woods now with the tops it is food + cover = deer. The place is loaded with sign. I need to get a tree stand in there next year.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> If I had the property I would feed the deer with the tops. In fall 2014 they logged some areas where we were hunting and left the tops of course. They did a really neat job. The older guys at camp thought the woods were un-huntable now that the trees were cut. I told one of the guys to hunt it. He said it was better than it had been before. It was open woods now with the tops it is food + cover = deer. The place is loaded with sign. I need to get a tree stand in there next year.


It's been proven time and again that deer will maintain established travel routes across slashings. In some circumstances logging will temporarily disturb rut ares but they normally revert to what they were doing prior to logging.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I work 7 days/week in tax season, but not right now. Will get very busy in about 2 weeks, then playing with saws & wood will be over for 2.5 months.
> 
> I retired as an Audit Manager with NYS 8 years ago (was there 32.5 years). I paid my dues, worked in war zones in NYC, audited the mob (and survived), etc. (Garbage Contracts at Pilgrim Psyc Ctr). Competitors had been murdered, and competitors trucks were suffering from spontaneous combustion. Informants would call us, and have to meet with us within 5 minutes, for only 5 minutes, at a public place. It was interesting. We found a lot of serious issues, and then the State would not issue the report. Someone must have gotten to them in high places.
> 
> The contractor had plead "no contest" to killing an FBI informant, and was fined 1/2 million. The lawyers said they were pleased with the settlement. That kind of lets you know what is going on.


 
That reminds me, I need to do my taxes early this year. I have to try and beat the Chinese hackers from filing a false return.

Who knew garbage could be so lucrative. Hope you at least have some fun this tax season.



zogger said:


> It's in my yard, not gonna waste it. Next to it 30 feet away is a big tulip poplar, that one is coming down, too. I'll mix them both up good in the same stack, which is going to go uphill a little from the sweetgum stump. I'll burn it. Tulip poplar is the tradeoff, splits real easy like ash, especially dried in the round just a scosh, which doesn't take long either.
> 
> Like I said, I won't go out of my way in the woods to take sweetgum for firewood unless I am clearing saplings. Bigger ones you need a loader and do log length, you can sell them then, they make railroad ties from them.
> 
> Back in ye aulden days when dutch elm disease hit, there were mountains of it all over heck, splits just as nasty, the big american elms anyway. I burned it then because it is what I could scrounge. Tell ya whut, that's where my axe aiming came from, if you didn't chase natural cracks in the rounds (in addition to a sharp blade) you couldn't do it.


 
I have to change my mind about the Tulip Poplar. Really sucks at producing coals but it does a great job to get my big stove up to temps in a hurry when first starting a fire. I have to get the stove top temp around 450ish to get the secondaries going.


----------



## Ambull01

Also, not sure where to post this. Should probably ask a boy scout or old salty sailor. If any of you guys are experienced with knots and lashing, could you give me a short list of general purpose type knots and lashings? Need to learn it for a military school.


----------



## zogger

Ambull01 said:


> Also, not sure where to post this. Should probably ask a boy scout or old salty sailor. If any of you guys are experienced with knots and lashing, could you give me a short list of general purpose type knots and lashings? Need to learn it for a military school.



The tree climbers here probably know them the best. Must be a good book or set of vids out there.

Ya, I like tulip poplar a lot, got plenty of it here and is a dream to work up, start to stove, and real fast to season.


----------



## dancan

All that math and stuff hurts muh head LOL
No wood scrounging but I scored a scrounging tool today and was willing to pay the asking price without any haggling , no dickering at all , even on the 3 cents , no siree .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> All that math and stuff hurts muh head LOL
> No wood scrounging but I scored a scrounging tool today and was willing to pay the asking price without any haggling , no dickering at all , even on the 3 cents , no siree .


Great score there. 

I need to get a couple helmets for the charity cutting I'm going to do in NY.


----------



## dancan

I always have at least a couple of helmets on the go , I've given away 3 so far and drove over 1 but no pics so that didn't happen LOL


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> If any of you guys are experienced with knots and lashing, could you give me a short list of general purpose type knots and lashings



Here's a great site:
http://www.animatedknots.com/

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

The grog site is absolutely first rate. I have used it many times


----------



## farmer steve

going to look at 2 saws tomorrow off of C/L. (yes NA more for the bench) his total asking price is $425 for both. gonna offer him 400. i know from the pics one saw has a replaced gas tank. if he accepts my offer my buddy and i will have a good lunch. if not i guess it's Micky D's.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Also, not sure where to post this. Should probably ask a boy scout or old salty sailor. If any of you guys are experienced with knots and lashing, could you give me a short list of general purpose type knots and lashings? Need to learn it for a military school.


Lots of learning here, and a lot of knots, hope it helps.
http://www.sherrilltree.com/learning-center.html


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> If I have it listed for 300 and you offer me 150 I say sure I'll take 150 with a 200 trade



I'm going to start using this.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> going to look at 2 saws tomorrow off of C/L. (yes NA more for the bench) his total asking price is $425 for both. gonna offer him 400. i know from the pics one saw has a replaced gas tank. if he accepts my offer my buddy and i will have a good lunch. if not i guess it's Micky D's.[emoji23]


What saws are you looking at?


----------



## nomad_archer

So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?


----------



## hardpan

Ratio Rite http://www.amazon.com/Ratio-Rite-Measuring-Cup-does-come/dp/B000I1YLGK


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?


I run 40:1 and it's easy for me because Canada is on the metric system. 125ml per 5l.


----------



## MustangMike

I buy 2 cycle oil a gallon at a time (much cheaper), then pour it into smaller containers to mix 1 gallon at a time.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?



Take a walk on the wild side! 4 oz to a gallon, makes 32:1, get your mix oil by the quart, easy to see and measure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Lots of learning here, and a lot of knots, hope it helps.
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/learning-center.html



checked out the link referral. thanks, I was wanting to find some more info on the art of being an arborist, good stuff to know, even if one DOES NOT plan to be a tree climber! lol...


----------



## Ryan Groat

I always mix 1 gallon at a time. So I buy the 50:1 mix then run .8 gallons of gas instead of 1.0 gallons

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?



I am going to run 40:1 in my 044 saw. based on Stihl Low Ash oil. i'd rather change a spark plug, than a set of rings. and a higher octane. going to try non-ethanol upped to 40:1. besides, oil is lubricity, should help the P skirts dance better with the C's bore.... slide. rings work better, too. lower end bearings and crank good, but older mains, rod... a bit more lubricity can't hurt!  I have several measuring tools to measure parts of a fluid oz accurately.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> Ratio Rite http://www.amazon.com/Ratio-Rite-Measuring-Cup-does-come/dp/B000I1YLGK



these are good, got one left over from running sprint go-kart days (daze)....


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I buy 2 cycle oil a gallon at a time . . . then pour it into smaller containers to mix 1 gallon at a time.


Refill the used 2.6 ounce bottles, or something else?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I have various size little bottles, and I put my own marks on them. I fill a bunch at a time and mix as needed.


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?


.8 gallons of gas to the regular small bottle of oil.


----------



## SteveSS

For my 2 gallon can I fill with 1.6 gallons and add two small bottle of Stihl Ultra.


----------



## svk

It's a bit inhospitable with -35 windchill today. We hooked up the new receptacles in the garage and I took the wheeler out of the truck and put the plow back on. That was enough for me. Hanging out until the playoff games start.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It's a bit inhospitable with -35 windchill today. We hooked up the new receptacles in the garage and I took the wheeler out of the truck and put the plow back on. That was enough for me. Hanging out until the playoff games start.



definitely sounds cold up there! *WOW!* _brrr.... _with those kind of temps do you have to have electric heaters for the engines of vehicles you drive?....


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> definitely sounds cold up there! *WOW!* _brrr.... _with those kind of temps do you have to have electric heaters for the engines of vehicles you drive?....


With true temp around zero it's not bad. If it's more than -15 true temp is when plugging things in become important.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> With true temp around zero it's not bad. If it's more than -15 true temp is when plugging things in become important.



good to know! makes me appreciate it a bit more down here in growing zone 9a... after reading your post... I had to go and put on some sox on my feet... my toes started to get cold!! lol


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> .8 gallons of gas to the regular small bottle of oil.


I didn't think of changing that side of the ratio. Much easier. So it is 2.6 oz of oil to .8 gal of fuel.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> It's a bit inhospitable with -35 windchill today. We hooked up the new receptacles in the garage and I took the wheeler out of the truck and put the plow back on. That was enough for me. Hanging out until the playoff games start.



Uh Huh, and then you send that crappy weather down here, almost. It is supposed to be 6* here Sunday night. LOL


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Uh Huh, and then you send that crappy weather down here, almost. It is supposed to be 6* here Sunday night. LOL


Yeah that's getting down there for your area!

Up to 34 here by next weekend.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Yeah that's getting down there for your area!
> 
> Up to 34 here by next weekend.



Bone chillin 55 here today...I scrounged up two bundle bags of applewood cookin' smalls from trims I did with the new fiskars trim saw, then clipped the twigs with the fiskars hand snips, then "bucked to size" chunks for the bags from the one to four inch branchwood with the jawsaw.

Tell ya, this lumberdude biz is hard......


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> Ratio Rite http://www.amazon.com/Ratio-Rite-Measuring-Cup-does-come/dp/B000I1YLGK



+1000 on the Ratio Rite!!!! I have been using one for a looooong time. I always mix 32:1 in 1.5 gallons. I feel the 1.5 gallons gives me the best balance between getting using to put in the wheeler when it's time for a new batch of fuel.



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> definitely sounds cold up there! *WOW!* _brrr.... _with those kind of temps do you have to have electric heaters for the engines of vehicles you drive?....



Yep. Block heaters. At work we have outlet posts on the perimeter of the parking so you can plug in. I'd say only 5% plug in. The only thing it does is ensure easier starting. There is no instant heat.

I was somewhere down south with one of my old trucks years ago and someone asked me if it was electric because of the cord end hanging out. lol


----------



## Agent Orange

Got my last scrounge load split. My little homebuilt splitter just keeps chugging along. Now if I could get the guys who help me cut to cut everything equal length. Pallets and stacking up next.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

benp said:


> +1000 on the Ratio Rite!!!! I have been using one for a looooong time. I always mix 32:1 in 1.5 gallons. I feel the 1.5 gallons gives me the best balance between getting using to put in the wheeler when it's time for a new batch of fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Block heaters. At work we have outlet posts on the perimeter of the parking so you can plug in. I'd say only 5% plug in. The only thing it does is ensure easier starting. There is no instant heat.
> 
> I was somewhere down south with one of my old trucks years ago and someone asked me if it was electric because of the cord end hanging out. lol



at what temperature drops do you actually worry about the oil viscosity in engine, as in... too much like taffy? even with plug in, how long do you let your vehicle warm up before disconnecting and driving off, ie when does it get warm in cab or inside? or is it like going snow skiing... always stay dressed like on slopes until near back down the mountains and in town (Seattle) cause heater never quite gits there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Got my last scrounge load split. My little homebuilt splitter just keeps chugging along. Now if I could get the guys who help me cut to cut everything equal length. Pallets and stacking up next.



real nice stack of stix... nice job on the homebuilt! I am impressed!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> at what temperature drops do you actually worry about the oil viscosity in engine, as in... too much like taffy? even with plug in, how long do you let your vehicle warm up before disconnecting and driving off, ie when does it get warm in cab or inside? or is it like going snow skiing... always stay dressed like on slopes until near back down the mountains and in town (Seattle) cause heater never quite gits there...


Not as important as you would think. 

Block heater has engine nice and toasty, you can drive right away. From a cold engine it would be a good idea to let it run a few minutes.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Not as important as you would think.
> 
> Block heater has engine nice and toasty, you can drive right away. From a cold engine it would be a good idea to let it run a few minutes.



I once had a customer who lived not too far from White Horse, Yukon... in a small 'whistle stop' town... and he told me temps that low... -20F, -30F etc can be life threatening if the car or truck breaks down... no cell access for fones... and that the smart move is to travel in pairs, two vehicles in case of an unexpected emergency... that he always had the _winter-time_ ruts of the road in his tires from the cold and them taking a set... despite block heaters. he said the hook ups were up n down all of 'main street'... kinda like parking meters...


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> What saws are you looking at?





nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?


an 036 and an 025 STIHL!!! got there and the guy told me he was trying to adjust the high screw and broke it. the 025 was nice but i think he left it sit out in the rain last nite.
so we stopped at mickey d's for breakfast.
on the oil for 40:1 i have bought it at TSC but that was years ago. 3.2 oz bottles.


----------



## farmer steve

hardpan said:


> Ratio Rite http://www.amazon.com/Ratio-Rite-Measuring-Cup-does-come/dp/B000I1YLGK


looks like a Pennsylvania shot glass.


----------



## farmer steve

Agent Orange said:


> Got my last scrounge load split. My little homebuilt splitter just keeps chugging along. Now if I could get the guys who help me cut to cut everything equal length. Pallets and stacking up next.


nice pile of wood AO. i like the poulan wild thing green on the splitter.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I once had a customer who lived not too far from White Horse, Yukon... in a small 'whistle stop' town... and he told me temps that low... -20F, -30F etc can be life threatening if the car or truck breaks down... no cell access for fones... and that the smart move is to travel in pairs, two vehicles in case of an unexpected emergency... that he always had the _winter-time_ ruts of the road in his tires from the cold and them taking a set... despite block heaters. he said the hook ups were up n down all of 'main street'... kinda like parking meters...


Back in the day we always had heavy clothes, blankets, dried food with us for backwoods travels in the winter. Lots more people on the roads now and cell service.


----------



## SteveSS

Some firewood **** for you guys. All red and white oak. This is from the dead standing that Dad and I falled and blocked up two weeks ago. Some of it is still a touch green, but I'm going to burn it anyway. Probably two more truck loads worth that still needs to meet the splitter.

As you can see, I have a lot of empty pallet space. Going to try and get back for another load tomorrow.


----------



## SteveSS

Haha!! The forum censors the word p. o. r. n.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> an 036 and an 025 STIHL!!! got there and the guy told me he was trying to adjust the high screw and broke it. the 025 was nice but i think he left it sit out in the rain last nite.
> so we stopped at mickey d's for breakfast.
> on the oil for 40:1 i have bought it at TSC but that was years ago. 3.2 oz bottles.


How do you break a carb screw..... Unless he had no business adjusting the carb to begin with. Too bad it didn't work out. I may have to run a 0 series stihl some time. I may like it. 

As to 40:1 I am still debating changing everything over because I would probably need to re-tune everything. I need it for the old saws that will be going to camp.... Hmmm what to do.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> How do you break a carb screw..... Unless he had no business adjusting the carb to begin with. Too bad it didn't work out.  I may have to run a 0 series stihl some time. I may like it.
> 
> As to 40:1 I am still debating changing everything over because I would probably need to re-tune everything. I need it for the old saws that will be going to camp.... Hmmm what to do.


my buddy and i laughed about it the whole way home.
there's 5 0 series here when you come up to cut. only thing is your wife might get mad when you tell her you need one.


----------



## JeffGu

Went to move a trailer I just bought over to the other house, and a friend called and asked me to drop by. I had removed an elm tree and a mulberry tree for him at the end of summer, and left him some of the rounds at his request. He changed his mind and asked me to take it with me. Even helped load it. Not your average scrounge, but I took it... was some ash in there, too, from a removal I did on his property in the fall of 2014.




This is about half of it. The rest was in two other (smaller) piles.


----------



## SteveSS

nomad_archer said:


> As to 40:1 I am still debating changing everything over because I would probably need to re-tune everything. I need it for the old saws that will be going to camp.... Hmmm what to do.



There was a thread last year about changing from 50:1 to 40:1. The thread starter stated that he didn't need a carb adjustment. That's really the only reason why I switched, and I haven't adjusted any of my saws. They still four stroke at WOT, and clean up in the cut. It's a painless switch.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> *There was a thread last year about changing from 50:1 to 40:1*. The thread starter stated that he didn't need a carb adjustment. That's really the only reason why I switched, and I haven't adjusted any of my saws. They still four stroke at WOT, and clean up in the cut. It's a painless switch.


*A thread?* As in one? Lol. 

My saws 4 stroke slightly at WOT on 32, 40, or 50:1. They do run better IMO on the leaner mixes. I was told by good sources to run the big saw on no leaner than 40:1 so that works for me.


----------



## Agent Orange

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> real nice stack of stix... nice job on the homebuilt! I am impressed!


Thanks! Still new to all this and learning tricks as I go.


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> nice pile of wood AO. i like the poulan wild thing green on the splitter.


It's actually Kawasaki green, leftover from a spare bodywork job. I didn't want to buy anything more than I needed to keep the cheap splitter "cheap". Most of it has worn off to the splits..... 

I could throw some purple in there though.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I can't keep up with this thread! I always have to backtrack several pages to find out what's going on!


----------



## benp

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> at what temperature drops do you actually worry about the oil viscosity in engine, as in... too much like taffy? even with plug in, how long do you let your vehicle warm up before disconnecting and driving off, ie when does it get warm in cab or inside? or is it like going snow skiing... always stay dressed like on slopes until near back down the mountains and in town (Seattle) cause heater never quite gits there...



My diesels when plugging in...as soon as I saw my breath. My cars.......teens and below. That's just me. I had an old Powerstroke that HAD to be plugged in as sson as you saw your breath.

Glowplugs suck and gridheaters rule. 

I'm convinced all of my vehicles hate cold weather and it's a personal deal. I see employees with claptraps out in the parking lot at -30 proper starting just fine. My stuff just hates me.



svk said:


> Not as important as you would think.
> 
> Block heater has engine nice and toasty, you can drive right away. From a cold engine it would be a good idea to let it run a few minutes.



It makes life easier on the motor when the block is a little warm. There is a noticeable turning over difference between plugged in vs not. 

It still takes a bit for it to warm up.



svk said:


> *A thread?* As in one? Lol.
> 
> My saws 4 stroke slightly at WOT on 32, 40, or 50:1. They do run better IMO on the leaner mixes. I was told by good sources to run the big saw on no leaner than 40:1 so that works for me.



Since the majority of my saws are high strung I run them 32:1 to err on the safe side. The 510 happily eats whatever is in the gas tank so its good. 

I just adjust them to their tuning rpm's and run the snot out of them. The 510......pffffft......that thing could have fallen from jupiter, hit the ground, and still fire on second pull on full choke. I'm never messing with that one.


----------



## Agent Orange

Plug my Dirtymax in when it hits 30's, also run the grill cover . With all the trucks' fancy computer controlled high idle, fancy turbo settings, and it does magic with the transmission she's warm in 2-3 miles. Seat heaters help me ignore the engines pain.


----------



## chipper1

Went and picked up a broken car that I loaned to a friends son today. He said it got hot and then shut off. Bad feeling confirmed, seized tight, should have run it at 50:1.
On the way home I hit a faithful scrounge dumpster and got 3 nice 8' pieces of uni-strut (it's about 20 for a 10ft piece).
I only went about 1/4 mile out of route to get it.
Gotta love a good scrounge wether wood or not.


----------



## svk

Fuel injection and the newer gas engines that demand 5w-20 or 5w-30 oils do make wintertime starting easier too.


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> Fuel injection and the newer gas engines that demand 5w-20 or 5w-30 oils do make wintertime starting easier too.


I remember pulling a choke knob out, cranking the ignition, pumping the gas, and praying for an old Chevy to start up.


Or how about the "auto" choke, stupid spring would always get jacked up and choke never worked until you replaced it with a manual choke knob.


Don't really miss any of that.


----------



## nomad_archer

SteveSS said:


> There was a thread last year about changing from 50:1 to 40:1. The thread starter stated that he didn't need a carb adjustment. That's really the only reason why I switched, and I haven't adjusted any of my saws. They still four stroke at WOT, and clean up in the cut. It's a painless switch.


Awesome. I didn't want to change and have to re-tune. My stihl ms271 is up against the limiters as it is. I don't want to pull them unless I have to. I am more hesitant to monkey with that saw at this point because it is almost 4 years old and my wife paid full dealer freight for it. It was a nice present. For whatever reason I am hesitant to mess with it.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Plug my Dirtymax in when it hits 30's, also run the grill cover . With all the trucks' fancy computer controlled high idle, fancy turbo settings, and it does magic with the transmission she's warm in 2-3 miles. Seat heaters help me ignore the engines pain.


Wow, that thing sounds sweet.
Did you here the new Dodges have the bumper warmers and heated tailgates.


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> I remember pulling a choke knob out, cranking the ignition, pumping the gas, and praying for an old Chevy to start up.
> 
> 
> Or how about the "auto" choke, stupid spring would always get jacked up and choke never worked until you replaced it with a manual choke knob.
> 
> 
> Don't really miss any of that.


I had a couple old fords, a 75' 3/4 ton and a 72' wagon that had things dialed in. Two pumps on the gas and they would fire right off on fast idle. No plugging in necessary.

Several others not so much lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Fuel injection and the newer gas engines that demand 5w-20 or 5w-30 oils do make wintertime starting easier too.


Some Hondas even run a 0w-20 for winter temps.
A trick for the older engines to get the oil to the top end and the bearings is to put an ignition coil shut off on them. This will allow you to turn it over without it starting and get the engine lubricated, similar to a wet sump system. The other benefit is you can get the engine rolling over faster before turning the switch on which will put less stress on the starting system.
I used this type of system on the high compression engines I ran back in the day. I had the switch in my ashtray most times which acted as a security system as well.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Fuel injection and the newer gas engines that demand 5w-20 or 5w-30 oils do make wintertime starting easier too.


lol I got a good one for you steve! changed my oil today with 10w40 , thermostat and a new alternator... took the truck for a ride and after 3 miles the thing died? !!"OOP'S" !! ... so I left the key off after forget to plug in the wires to the alternator??? now the amp gauge jumps all over when accelerating after second gear(auto tranny), " what a dip chit"! ? think I might have fried the regulator in the alternator... can anyone resemble this and say "dip chit".....lol


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> looks like a Pennsylvania shot glass.



That cup holds 24 oz. I don't think I could drink with you very long. LOL


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I once had a customer who lived not too far from White Horse, Yukon.... and that the smart move is to travel in pairs, two vehicles in case of an unexpected emergency...


Some preferred dog sleds ('conventional wisdom' was that if you broke down, you couldn't eat a snowmobile . . . ).

Philbert


----------



## Agent Orange

Philbert said:


> Some preferred dog sleds ('conventional wisdom' was that if you broke down, you couldn't eat a snowmobile . . . ).
> 
> Philbert


Spare quart of BBQ sauce instead of oil?


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Spare quart of BBQ sauce instead of oil?


50:1


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> 50:1


It's really LEAN meat huh?


----------



## MustangMike

With the new synthetic oils (car motor oil), warm up is not as important as it used to be. 1) The oil leaves a coating on the metal 2) It does not get as thick when cold as the old oils did.

I generally just give it about 10 seconds in all weather, just enough time for the oil pump to circulate to the whole engine.


----------



## svk

-13 at home and -27 at the cabin. Good day to be burning scrounged wood! 

Heading to the cabin after our 2pm basketball game.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> -13 at home and -27 at the cabin. Good day to be burning scrounged wood!
> 
> Heading to the cabin after our 2pm game basketball.



Psychologically it can be warmer, -27 gesundheit is 240 Kelvin


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Some Hondas even run a 0w-20 for winter temps.
> A trick for the older engines to get the oil to the top end and the bearings is to put an ignition coil shut off on them. This will allow you to turn it over without it starting and get the engine lubricated, similar to a wet sump system. The other benefit is you can get the engine rolling over faster before turning the switch on which will put less stress on the starting system. I used this type of system on the high compression engines I ran back in the day. I had the switch in my ashtray most times which acted as a security system as well.



_>Some Hondas even run a 0w-20 for winter temps._

live and learn, I say! to be honest... I have never heard of 0w-20 oil!  it must be like water... well, except in -30F and lower... lol. once I tried some recycled oil, re-refined (cleaned) thot I mite save a buck. eeek!  that stuff was thinner than water! lol... I took it back to the auto parts store, a dif clerk made the refund, he said... I never use that stuff! I went back to my standard: *Pennzoil.* but I do have an engine... in my old van, inline 6 and highly modified, I'll skip the details... just know it is...  and has a long crank. [duh]... I spin it over first 5-6 revs... let that oil move around and fill the rod bearings. then set it up for the START.... and she fires up nicely, and quietly... I suspect the rods now, mite be at the outer limits of ideal clearances, but never no rod knock... and the 6 purrForms nicely. 0w-20. hmm, interesting. I like 40w for an older engine. my 23-T, LS-6 454 _The Rocket Roadster_.... runs a big mag... I turn on the fuel pump, then pump the throttle few times... and spin it over (sep start button) ignition off, just to fill the intake, cyls, etc... and then ignition ON and don't even crank 1 rev and VAROOM!~  idles at 1250 - 1275... need I say more!  getting up there close to chain saw territory...


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> With the new synthetic oils (car motor oil), warm up is not as important as it used to be. 1) The oil leaves a coating on the metal 2) It does not get as thick when cold as the old oils did.
> 
> I generally just give it about 10 seconds in all weather, just enough time for the oil pump to circulate to the whole engine.



Yes, that and fuel injection over carbs.

With that said, hands down absolutely the best starting old gas engines (nothing plugged in) I had anything to do with were slant sixes. Once staying at a lodge in maine and working construction (half loggers, half construction guys), mine was the single onliest vehicle to crank and run at like 30 below and I wound up jump starting almost every other vehicle there. It was a 62 valiant. Same thing in atlanta once when we had a rare way below zero day, 74 dart then,. jump started people on my block then over to my sisters condos.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*Zogger said:* _mine was the single onliest vehicle to crank and run at like 30 below_

you can be sure that _any-thing_ that sits out overnite in -30F and starts right up... gets both my praise and attention. [especially if I was one of those needing a jump!]  *brrr-r. *

I don't ever remember any -30F days or nights, while living in Washington state, but certainly many cold ones. one of the worst scenarios... was the freezing rains of winter in Seattle... back then auto door lock modules din't exist... just the old ignition key! and so the freezing rains would hit the car and settle down into the door lock... and then the fun began. all but impossible to get door open, and of course... you had some place to get to and was late... lol.... [not fun!]


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *Zogger said:* _mine was the single onliest vehicle to crank and run at like 30 below_
> 
> you can be sure that _any-thing_ that sits out overnite in -30F and starts right up... gets both my praise and attention. [especially if I was one of those needing a jump!]  *brrr-r. *
> 
> I don't ever remember any -30F days or nights, while living in Washington state, but certainly many cold ones. one of the worst scenarios... was the freezing rains of winter in Seattle... back then auto door lock modules din't exist... just the old ignition key! and so the freezing rains would hit the car and settle down into the door lock... and then the fun began. all but impossible to get door open, and of course... you had some place to get to and was late... lol.... [not fun!]


Remote start is a godsend for freezing rain/snow storms. You can get some decent heat inside to usually defrost the frozen doors.


----------



## Philbert

Nice thing about 40° below, it that you don't have to worry whether it is Fahrenheit or Celsius . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Remote start is a godsend for freezing rain/snow storms. You can get some decent heat inside to usually defrost the frozen doors.


If you have remote start, you probably have electric door locks, right?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> If you have remote start, you probably have electric door locks, right?
> 
> Philbert


Yes but even an unlocked, frozen door can be inoperable.


----------



## Agent Orange

And stacked. Couldn't get the old lady out in the balmy 5° weather so I tackled it solo. I'm pretty sure my neighbors aren't happy with me pounding T posts in the ground with a sledge at 8 am on Sunday, but I got it done.


----------



## farmer steve

Agent Orange said:


> And stacked. Couldn't get the old lady out in the balmy 5° weather so I tackled it solo. I'm pretty sure my neighbors aren't happy with me pounding T posts in the ground with a sledge at 8 am on Sunday, but I got it done.


if you can weld, make yourself a post pounder for them t posts. look at most any farm store for ideas. beats a sledge any day.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Remote start is a godsend for freezing rain/snow storms. You can get some decent heat inside to usually defrost the frozen doors.


Remote start is a godsend for when it gets cold period. No need to have snow/Freezing rain. I have had it in my last two vehicles and is a non negotiable item in all my future vehicles. I love it. All I do is walk to the window and push a button. I still pay for it though. My wife drives a manual so I am her remote starter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yes but even an unlocked, frozen door can be inoperable.



sounds like the voice of experience...

been there, done that, too! and the door don't open always... at an inconvenient time!! lol I remember my'55 chevy HT... midst of winter... unlocked, but locked out!!!  but the old '61 Vette was the best at it. cold rainy day, she would fill up couple inches in pass compartment... cold, freezing rainy day as I had parked it to go to class... then colder rainy afternoon... and door stuck in lock and jam! oh how I hated it when that happened... lol.... and suddenly the afternoon temps got colder!!!


----------



## dancan

Wait till you guys see a sticker for 0w5 under the hood of your new car lol


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Wait till you guys see a sticker for 0w5 under the hood of your new car lol


?? would that be anything like vegetable oil? or olive oil! imported.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> idles at 1250 - 1275... need I say more!  getting up there close to chain saw territory, sounds like a good excuse to buy a roller cam


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Remote start is a godsend for freezing rain/snow storms. You can get some decent heat inside to usually defrost the frozen doors.





svk said:


> Yes but even an unlocked, frozen door can be inoperable.



Nice trick you can use once you get a door open that helps get the others open, is to have one person pull on the door you want to open then the other person slams the one that you already opened. The pressure from slamming the door will pop the other door right open.


----------



## chipper1

.


Agent Orange said:


> And stacked. Couldn't get the old lady out in the balmy 5° weather so I tackled it solo. I'm pretty sure my neighbors aren't happy with me pounding T posts in the ground with a sledge at 8 am on Sunday, but I got it done.


Looking good AO.
Have you ever scene something done and had the I could've had a v-8 feeling.
Just had one of those when I saw how you have the wood stacked on the pallet opposite of the "direction" of the pallet.
I never liked how the wood got jammed into the pallets/fell through the openings.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Wait till you guys see a sticker for 0w5 under the hood of your new car lol


My 15' Suburban takes some wacky viscosity, must have synthetic oil. Even if I buy everything from Walmart its $45 to change the oil. 

And MN jacked up the license fees to be based on retail value again. (One of the few good things Ventura did was repeal that to a flat rate.). My tags are $650 per year. I'll probably buy used when the lease is up on this....just too expensive when this stuff adds in.


----------



## dancan

Wow , plates by retail price , that's baked .
We pay by weight .
Chevy wants Dexos for warranty so they claim .
http://www.agcoauto.com/content/news/p2_articleid/178


----------



## svk

Yes it is!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> My 15' Suburban takes some wacky viscosity, must have synthetic oil. Even if I buy everything from Walmart its $45 to change the oil.
> 
> And MN jacked up the license fees to be based on retail value again. (One of the few good things Ventura did was repeal that to a flat rate.). My tags are $650 per year. I'll probably buy used when the lease is up on this....just too expensive when this stuff adds in.


them's crazy fees. my F150 is about $75. and the F250 is about $160.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Wow , plates by retail price , that's baked .
> We pay by weight .
> Chevy wants Dexos for warranty so they claim .
> http://www.agcoauto.com/content/news/p2_articleid/178


 read that link dancan. only 1 word for that and the last time i heard they aressted people for it.
EXTORTION!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

ok. back on topic. going out to cut some more white oak in the morning. with temps in the low 20's the ground should be frozen enough.


----------



## svk

Going to see -24 overnight. 

Have some indoor sorting to do tomorrow. See what kind of good stuff I can scrounge up lol.


----------



## stihly dan

nomad_archer said:


> still pay for it though. My wife drives a manual so I am her remote starter.


They sell remotes for manuals.


----------



## DrewUth

stihly dan said:


> They sell remotes for manuals.



Yea but then you have to park it in neutral...I'd forget every time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

stihly dan said:


> They sell remotes for manuals.



Yep I know. My wife wanted one that was dealer installed. They wouldn't do it because they use a clutch bypass and if not in neutral I guess it could be ugly. Ohh well.


----------



## Bullvi22

I can see too many ways for that to go wrong right there. Leave it in granny gear, start it up and watch it drive off


----------



## Xjcacher

svk said:


> My 15' Suburban takes some wacky viscosity, must have synthetic oil. Even if I buy everything from Walmart its $45 to change the oil.
> 
> And MN jacked up the license fees to be based on retail value again. (One of the few good things Ventura did was repeal that to a flat rate.). *My tags are $650 per year*. I'll probably buy used when the lease is up on this....just too expensive when this stuff adds in.


Yikes! I guess I won't tell you that in Ark. they're based on weight and mine are only 27.50 per year.


----------



## chucker

Xjcacher said:


> Yikes! I guess I won't tell you that in Ark. they're based on weight and mine are only 27.50 per year.


heck! I thought our's were low.... wife's car after 10 years old everything is 41.50 with new plates every 4 years... except tonnage trucks, commercial. my 1979 1 ton at 15,000 pounds is 96.00.........


----------



## SteveSS

I think I pay $180 every two years for 18K plates on the F250.


----------



## zogger

Tags here for me 120 clams a year for two trucks, an Rv and two trailers


----------



## H-Ranch

Neighbor is having some select trees taken out of her woods (maybe 6 acres) along with a few black walnut trees in the yard and she just told me that I am free to take whatever is down. Looks like I'll be getting some deadfall and tops this year!  They are leaving a heck of a mess between ruts, pushing over the smaller stuff, and scuffing up everything they drive near.


----------



## Oldman47

Tags here are a little over 100 clams a year for my car and my light truck. If I wanted to go beyond the B truck weight rating typical of a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton I would be paying weight fees on top of that. I could license a semi tractor as having a B-truck rating but I would get stopped every 5 miles by the county mounties wanting to have me prove I was not carrying any more than that GVWR allows.


----------



## DrewUth

Tags for my cars and trucks are $65 a year. Motorcycle tags are $75...go figure. I have two cars and a truck registered, and three bikes. I hate the DMV!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

-12 today. That's about 10 degrees for those of you who don't speak celsius. I came home to about 8" of fresh snow. About the time I got the tractor out, my youngest boy decided to just freaking bury his snowmobile in the ditch. Yanked it out with the little kubota and he promptly did it again. Aaaaa! Blew the lane out and then trudged out back wondering why the heck I put the chicken coop so far from the house! Got a couple pieces of scrounged (staying on topic here) cherry and a piece of ash blazing away to take the chill off and a bowl of chili from the crockpot. Life is good now.


----------



## svk

Woke up to -26 and its up to zero now.


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> Woke up to -26 and its up to zero now.



Jesus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Woke up to -26 and its up to zero now.


We don't usually get that cold. Once in a while. We are to the lee of Lake Huron and south of Georgian bay, so we get lots of lake effect snow.


----------



## svk

Successful indoor scrounging today.

My grandpa's cousin was in the tank corps in WW2. Amongst other things he received a Purple Heart. My grandpa got the Purple Heart after his cousins passed away as neither of them had kids. It then disappeared for 17 years and neither my aunt or mom claimed to know where it was. I assumed my aunt had taken it when my grandparents belongings were cleaned out as several important/valuable things "disappeared" when she was around. 

Found it in a little security box on a closet floor at my parents house. It's now in my posession and will be safely stored from now on.

Also found my grandpas retirement watch for 41 years with the same company. Another thing my mom apparently didn't care about when she moved into senior living.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Woke up to -26 and its up to zero now.



Ouch 
Not that cold up here in the Great White North of Eastern Canada


----------



## mainewoods

It's coming Dan, be patient! LOL


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> It's coming Dan, be patient! LOL


clint, it was here and on it's way out it was brutal for 3 days! low temp here was -27* with a wind chill as low as -43*......


----------



## mainewoods

Unfortunately that's all too common here, in a normal year. This year has been anything but normal and I ain't complaining one bit!


----------



## dancan

No complaints about winter here


----------



## dancan

Cept' that Clint doin' the cold dance tryin to send it here 
That brutal cold won't be here this week


----------



## mainewoods

32* today. Put chains on the Jeep skiddah and twitched out 8 tree length sugar maple. That don't happen very often in mid-Jan around here.


----------



## mainewoods

I remember the pics you posted last winter Dan. No snow or polar vortex dance from me. You've earned a break!!


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Woke up to -26 and its up to zero now.


@svk Good thing you are not in NW MN. Heard they had temps of -36 this morning


----------



## dancan

I didn't mind that deep snow , only had 3' to 4' deep for a period of time in my scrounging grounds , it just made for getting the stuff real close to the road the only right choice regardless of species LOL


----------



## dancan

I went back after the melt to get the 4' stumps left behind


----------



## mainewoods

Yup, 20-30 below is pretty tolerable, 4 ' of snow is a pain for scroungin'. Not too good when you drop a tree and it sinks out of sight.


----------



## MustangMike

20 here today, don't mind the temp, but the wind chill makes it unbearable. So I been mostly tinkering with the saws in the garage (which is gettin too cold).

Put new seals and deleted the base gasket in 044#1. It will be even stronger now!

A slant 6 is the best balanced engine, short of a V 12. The only reason they go to V-6s is to save space, but they need extensive counter balancing. Most engines have the wrist pin a bit off center to improve how smooth they idle. A slant 6 does not need that (gravity does it)! I bet you Motor Heads didn't know that! (At high RPMs, all engines perform better with the wrist pin in the center, as they did on the Ford 427 cause it was designed for racing).


----------



## JustJeff

Cleaning the chimney.


----------



## zogger

Miss Emmie scrounged up the warmest seat in the house..


----------



## mn woodcutter

I've got one of those too!


----------



## nomad_archer

I've been monkey'in with the MAC again. I am making progress but I don't last to long working in a 12* garage. Those metal tools are cold. I should be able to get the line replaced tomorrow and then start reassembly. Hopefully I get it done by the end of the week.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> I've been monkey'in with the MAC again. I am making progress but I don't last to long working in a 12* garage. Those metal tools are cold. I should be able to get the line replaced tomorrow and then start reassembly. Hopefully I get it done by the end of the week.



>but I don't last to long working in a *12** garage.

*Brr.r.r.r. !!  *sounds like freeze-up has made it to your garage! *Brr.r.r.r. !!  *


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Neighbor is having some select trees taken out of her woods (maybe 6 acres) along with a few black walnut trees in the yard and she just told me that I am free to take whatever is down. Looks like I'll be getting some deadfall and tops this year!  They are leaving a heck of a mess between ruts, pushing over the smaller stuff, and scuffing up everything they drive near.


Where you at H, I'll be right over lol.

My neighbor two houses down had 110 trees taken out, I barely made a dent in it and they sold the property. I was still cutting on it when I found out, that could have went very bad, I stopped right away. I need to get in touch with the new owner as there is so much to clean up over there. It sure is nice when you can skid it right to where you want to split/stack it. I will need to find an alternate route to skid now since I built my wood shed right on the trail. I could unhook then pull to the front of the wood shed and shoot my lead out and just pull right through it. Which will be nice for stocking the woodshed with dead standing.

Also I vote if the temp is below 0 we just put -, this -20-40 crap just ain't right.


----------



## chipper1

mn woodcutter said:


> I've got one of those too! View attachment 479750


Hey WC.
Looks like you made sure your wood stove matched the cats bowls.
What make/model is that, how do you like it.


----------



## Ambull01

Sorry, responses are a bit late.



zogger said:


> The tree climbers here probably know them the best. Must be a good book or set of vids out there.
> 
> Ya, I like tulip poplar a lot, got plenty of it here and is a dream to work up, start to stove, and real fast to season.


True. I was thinking about putting the question in the arborist section. Need knowledge about securing various implements for manual carrying.

Easier as hell to split too. I could hand split it all day.



Philbert said:


> Here's a great site:
> http://www.animatedknots.com/
> 
> Philbert


 
Nice! Thanks. Really like how they group the knots by intended usage.



nomad_archer said:


> So guys I am switching too 40:1 since these old saws need it. No one sells containers with the 3.2 oz of oil for a 1 gallon mix well at least not that I can find. How are you guys that are running 40:1 measuring your oil?


 
I filled up a 2.6 oz bottle to the brim and poured it into a measuring cup. Came out to about 3 0z. One gallon of fuel with 3 oz is 42.67 ratio so that's good enough for me.



MustangMike said:


> With the new synthetic oils (car motor oil), warm up is not as important as it used to be. 1) The oil leaves a coating on the metal 2) It does not get as thick when cold as the old oils did.
> 
> I generally just give it about 10 seconds in all weather, just enough time for the oil pump to circulate to the whole engine.


 
I listen to the car guys on the radio from time to time and that's exactly what they said. A caller asked them if she should start the car and let it idle for a few minutes during really cold temps. They told her she'll just be wasting gas and instead should just let it idle around 10-20 seconds then drive slow/easy until engine temps come up. Engine temps take a long time to increase at idle with my car. Also, shift pedal is a bit stiff in the teens and below but normalizes after a few minutes drive.



zogger said:


> Yes, that and fuel injection over carbs.
> 
> With that said, hands down absolutely the best starting old gas engines (nothing plugged in) I had anything to do with were slant sixes. Once staying at a lodge in maine and working construction (half loggers, half construction guys), mine was the single onliest vehicle to crank and run at like 30 below and I wound up jump starting almost every other vehicle there. It was a 62 valiant. Same thing in atlanta once when we had a rare way below zero day, 74 dart then,. jump started people on my block then over to my sisters condos.


 
Speaking of jump starting, finally bought one of those portable jump start contraptions. With young kids we've had our share of dead batteries because of indoor car lights left on, door left open in the van, etc. Haven't had a chance to use it yet! I'm hoping a beautiful young woman gets off the commuter bus to find her car parked front end too close to the overpass support beam for a traditional jump. I'll bust out my handy little jump starter to become her hero for the day, if I remember to keep it charged.



svk said:


> My 15' Suburban takes some wacky viscosity, must have synthetic oil. Even if I buy everything from Walmart its $45 to change the oil.
> 
> And MN jacked up the license fees to be based on retail value again. (One of the few good things Ventura did was repeal that to a flat rate.). My tags are $650 per year. I'll probably buy used when the lease is up on this....just too expensive when this stuff adds in.


 
Made the mistake of taking the Cadi to one of those quick lube places once. It was over $100 to change my freaking oil! Took them out 10 min. I felt ripped off. Bought myself some car ramps and just do it myself now. Your vehicle would be even easier, just crawl right under it.


----------



## mn woodcutter

chipper1 said:


> Hey WC.
> Looks like you made sure your wood stove matched the cats bowls.
> What make/model is that, how do you like it.


 Those are the dog bowls and yes the wife is in charge of decor! The stove is a Pacific Energy Fusion. This is the 5th season with it and I've been very happy so far. We have a 3300 Sq ft split level house and that stove will heat the entire house as long as the outside temp stays above 10 degrees. We have a newer home so it's very tight and well insulated and the location of the stove combined with the openness of a split level made all the difference. We also have big south facing windows that help during sunny winter days.


----------



## JeffGu

Yeah... I figured you had a dog, what with those shiny stainless steel bowls and that big, plump dog treat lying in the middle of the rug...


----------



## chipper1

mn woodcutter said:


> Those are the dog bowls and yes the wife is in charge of decor! The stove is a Pacific Energy Fusion. This is the 5th season with it and I've been very happy so far. We have a 3300 Sq ft split level house and that stove will heat the entire house as long as the outside temp stays above 10 degrees. We have a newer home so it's very tight and well insulated and the location of the stove combined with the openness of a split level made all the difference. We also have big south facing windows that help during sunny winter days.


Thought it looked familiar, I have the pacific energy alderlea t5, love it.
Our place is not very energy efficient, but set up well for the stove with an open design in common doublewide fashion.
It sets on a full 9' basement which I do not presently heat. maybe down the rd though.


JeffGu said:


> Yeah... I figured you had a dog, what with those shiny stainless steel bowls and that big, plump dog treat lying in the middle of the rug...


I see what you did there JeffGu very funny, I can take it though as I dish it out regularly...
Please see my signature for verification of my slowness at times. LOL
I will add another to it maybe later today also.


----------



## chipper1

Ok guys I took some pictures of some of the black locust I cut up last week. It was a dead standing tree that had finally blown down a week or so before these pictures. It's the one in one of my post that was laying across our trail.
I figured I would put them together so everyone who is not familiar with locust could see one of the many benefits of it, primarily how fast it dries/low water content. If you guys would like I could also find one that is still living and do a similar time lapse.
1st picture 1/14/16 1:41pm is about an hr after it was cut and it was brought into the house and placed right behind my woodstove to dry the snow/water off the outside.
2nd picture 1/14/16 7:44pm
3rd picture 1/15/16 11:22pm
4th picture 1/19/16 1pm


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Black locust is my go-to for polar vortex conditions, like last night. I filled the firebox up at 10:30, and had 6" of coals at 6:15 this morning.


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> Ok guys I took some pictures of some of the black locust I cut up last week. It was a dead standing tree that had finally blown down a week or so before these pictures. It's the one in one of my post that was laying across our trail.
> I figured I would put them together so everyone who is not familiar with locust could see one of the many benefits of it, primarily how fast it dries/low water content. If you guys would like I could also find one that is still living and do a similar time lapse.
> 1st picture 1/14/16 1:41pm is about an hr after it was cut and it was brought into the house and placed right behind my woodstove to dry the snow/water off the outside.
> 2nd picture 1/14/16 7:44pm
> 3rd picture 1/15/16 11:22pm
> 4th picture 1/19/16 1pm
> View attachment 479896
> View attachment 479897
> View attachment 479898
> View attachment 479899



That's awesome!!!!!

I have a polar vortex stash of red oak in the stove house that was very much alive this summer. I get cracked ends in 2 weeks or so. 

good enough diploma for me.


----------



## chipper1

I love the black locust lighter than red oak green, but heavier dry(more btu's).
If you have not burned it you would be amazed. I can't stand red oak in comparison, but it does smell nicer burning which would be better in a fireplace.
My favorite for oak is the dead standing stuff and dead limbs, other than that I don't prefer it, but we are here on the scrounge thread because we take what we can right.
I have about 4-5yrs of my stash that is red oak. Maybe a yr of locust, a lot more in vertical wood stacks (dead standing). Maybe a year of walnut( I have very little experience burning it), but my BIL has a basement full, almost 30 full cords, no exaggeration.
I can get all the red oak and ash(farther drive) I can get, just would rather burn locust.
I may start driving for some ash as I have a connection for a bunch and I can have it loaded onto my trailer or just buck it up right next to my trailer whichever works/is available. Still haven't decided which way I will go with that, still need to do the math.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Where you at H, I'll be right over lol.
> 
> My neighbor two houses down had 110 trees taken out, I barely made a dent in it and they sold the property. I was still cutting on it when I found out, that could have went very bad, I stopped right away. I need to get in touch with the new owner as there is so much to clean up over there. It sure is nice when you can skid it right to where you want to split/stack it.


Yeah, come on over! LOL

Well... it might be better for you to work on your neighbor's property and I'll work here. I do know that I'll be working more there than on my own property since that will always be available. My neighbor is not going anywhere, but I don't want her to have a change of heart or suddenly pick a neighbor that she likes better than me.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, come on over! LOL
> 
> Well... it might be better for you to work on your neighbor's property and I'll work here. I do know that I'll be working more there than on my own property since that will always be available. My neighbor is not going anywhere, but I don't want her to have a change of heart or suddenly pick a neighbor that she likes better than me.


My sentiments exactly, take what's being given and save mine for emergencies.
Where are you at in mi.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> My sentiments exactly, take what's being given and save mine for emergencies.
> Where are you at in mi.


I'm in western SE Michigan near Ann Arbor - pretty long haul from GR. Sure is nice to get firewood that never has to see a truck or trailer though - I like to think of it as "locally grown". Doesn't get any greener than that unless you cut it all zogger-style with a biodrive saw.


----------



## svk

Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....


----------



## DrewUth

I think you need a 562xp because...CAD, and reasons and things and stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abner

Hi, been enjoying reading from like minded scroungers. Has this ever happened to any of you? I was cutting some dead standing pine from a neighbor's land this weekend. This was the first time cutting since I got permission a few weeks back. As I was pulling off he pulled in from work. Being neighborly and appreciative of the free wood, I stopped to thank him and exchange small talk. He told me of a lady that had lots of pine cut up and only wanted $40 for it. (I have refused to ever pay for wood) So I politely said that I was working on several (scrounge) sites and I didn't need to buy right now. I volunteered too much info in telling him about a 36" blow down red oak I have been cutting on for several weekends and have probably 10 more trailer loads to go. That's when he said to let him know next time I go there in that he wants to get some red oak also. At first I thought oh no! That's MY wood. But then thought I ought to repay the favor in maybe dropping off some oak to him since I could cut probably 5-7 loads of pine off his land. (he doesn't burn pine). What do y'all think?


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I've been monkey'in with the MAC again. I am making progress but I don't last to long working in a 12* garage. Those metal tools are cold. I should be able to get the line replaced tomorrow and then start reassembly. Hopefully I get it done by the end of the week.



A trick there is go to the farm store and get a brooder infrared light "heat" bulb and a fixture, I use a clamp light. Aim it at your work area while working, it will warm just that area and the tools and parts you are using. Well, and your hands of course!


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> I love the black locust lighter than red oak green, but heavier dry(more btu's).
> If you have not burned it you would be amazed. I can't stand red oak in comparison, but it does smell nicer burning which would be better in a fireplace.
> My favorite for oak is the dead standing stuff and dead limbs, other than that I don't prefer it, but we are here on the scrounge thread because we take what we can right.
> I have about 4-5yrs of my stash that is red oak. Maybe a yr of locust, a lot more in vertical wood stacks (dead standing). Maybe a year of walnut( I have very little experience burning it), but my BIL has a basement full, almost 30 full cords, no exaggeration.
> I can get all the red oak and ash(farther drive) I can get, just would rather burn locust.
> I may start driving for some ash as I have a connection for a bunch and I can have it loaded onto my trailer or just buck it up right next to my trailer whichever works/is available. Still haven't decided which way I will go with that, still need to do the math.



Well, some ash would be nice because it is just so much fun to split! Get at least a load of it, split your years in advance kindling!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....



That killer husky prototype going around is gonna be released sometime....save your loot for that one!


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Ok guys I took some pictures of some of the black locust I cut up last week. It was a dead standing tree that had finally blown down a week or so before these pictures. It's the one in one of my post that was laying across our trail.
> I figured I would put them together so everyone who is not familiar with locust could see one of the many benefits of it, primarily how fast it dries/low water content. If you guys would like I could also find one that is still living and do a similar time lapse.
> 1st picture 1/14/16 1:41pm is about an hr after it was cut and it was brought into the house and placed right behind my woodstove to dry the snow/water off the outside.
> 2nd picture 1/14/16 7:44pm
> 3rd picture 1/15/16 11:22pm
> 4th picture 1/19/16 1pm
> View attachment 479896
> View attachment 479897
> View attachment 479898
> View attachment 479899



That's amazing! I mean, really. I have only ever burned a few branches of it, decades ago. I just don't see any locust around here in the woods and have looked and looked.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....


You shouldn't buy the 562 because you'd hate how it would bridge the gap between the 550 and 2186. Probably wouldn't like being able to leave a longer bar on the big saw. You'd hate using the screaming 550 for limbing and small stuff and you'd deplore how the torque of the 562 would chew through the larger stuff while only weighing about 2 lbs more. Matter of fact, that 562 with a 20" bar would probably make a nice felling saw. Then you could save the big guy for heavy bucking causing you to feel guilt over not showing the jonny all the love it deserves. Don't do it man!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> That killer husky prototype going around is gonna be released sometime....save your loot for that one!


Not going to be a Guinea pig. Did that once for Polaris and regretted it!


----------



## Fourced

chipper1 said:


> I love the black locust lighter than red oak green, but heavier dry(more btu's).
> If you have not burned it you would be amazed. I can't stand red oak in comparison, but it does smell nicer burning which would be better in a fireplace.
> My favorite for oak is the dead standing stuff and dead limbs, other than that I don't prefer it, but we are here on the scrounge thread because we take what we can right.
> I have about 4-5yrs of my stash that is red oak. Maybe a yr of locust, a lot more in vertical wood stacks (dead standing). Maybe a year of walnut( I have very little experience burning it), but my BIL has a basement full, almost 30 full cords, no exaggeration.
> I can get all the red oak and ash(farther drive) I can get, just would rather burn locust.
> I may start driving for some ash as I have a connection for a bunch and I can have it loaded onto my trailer or just buck it up right next to my trailer whichever works/is available. Still haven't decided which way I will go with that, still need to do the math.


I don't think we have much black locust by me, at least not on my patch.


----------



## svk

No native locust here but our neighborhood abuts an older neigborhood and one of the houses has about 30 of them in rows in his backyard. Not sure if the owner planted them for future firewood or what. 2 or 3 of them are dead and I'm tempted to ask if I can have them. I'd say they are all 12-16".


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....


No! Buy the saw. Big help, huh?


----------



## svk

Great help you guys are LOL.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....



You don't want a 562xp because it's heavier than a 2260 (560)

. . .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_


Wood Nazi said:



You shouldn't buy the 562 because you'd hate how it would bridge the gap between the 550 and 2186. Probably wouldn't like being able to leave a longer bar on the big saw. You'd hate using the screaming 550 for limbing and small stuff and you'd deplore how the torque of the 562 would chew through the larger stuff while only weighing about 2 lbs more. Matter of fact, that 562 with a 20" bar would probably make a nice felling saw. Then you could save the big guy for heavy bucking causing you to feel guilt over not showing the jonny all the love it deserves. Don't do it man!

Click to expand...

_
those would be reasons enough for me!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....


see my sig line and you'll know my answer.


----------



## farmer steve

looks good from here. but then i'm biased.
http://northernwi.craigslist.org/tls/5357369042.html


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I'm in western SE Michigan near Ann Arbor - pretty long haul from GR. Sure is nice to get firewood that never has to see a truck or trailer though - I like to think of it as "locally grown". Doesn't get any greener than that unless you cut it all zogger-style with a biodrive saw.


I get down that way to buy stuff often. I bought my first log splitter at an organic farm first exit north of m-14 and I-23.

Since this is the scrounge thread I will say that there is a huge burl down that way I would love to get, I would guess it's 4-5' across.
I 'm all about not having to trailer my wood either, it's great to grab a stem or two out back and bring it beside my pile and cut it up. 
Not sure if Iposted this one before.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....


I'll try, but I may not be the best at this.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would be like everyone else and have one of the baddest saws out there, I know you don't want to be like everyone else.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would have to clean the carbs on the other saws because they would sit to long.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would have to buy towels like SA to keep the dust off your other saws.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because it would ruin that great two saw plan you have going
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because FS wouldn't approve(wait this might be a why you should buy one, or two.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because FS will stop posting craigslist ads with bulky old stihls with aluminum cases that they don't make anymore.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because your neighbor only has a few locust to cut with it.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because your other neighbors like the trees on their property.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because the new prototype Husky saw will come out and be a piece of crap and all your friends will want to borrow it.
You shouldn't buy a 562xp because as soon as you do the new prototype will come out and be a great saw and you will regret buying it.
Final answer:
Because you probably already ordered one from spike since you couldn't find a good reason not to buy one


----------



## chucker

chipper1 said:


> I'll try, but I may not be the best at this.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would be like everyone else and have one of the baddest saws out there, I know you don't want to be like everyone else.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would have to clean the carbs on the other saws because they would sit to long.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because you would have to buy towels like SA to keep the dust off your other saws.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because it would ruin that great two saw plan you have going
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because FS wouldn't approve(wait this might be a why you should buy one, or two.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because FS will stop posting craigslist ads with bulky old stihls with aluminum cases that they don't make anymore.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because your neighbor only has a few locust to cut with it.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because your other neighbors like the trees on their property.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because the new prototype Husky saw will come out and be a piece of crap and all your friends will want to borrow it.
> You shouldn't buy a 562xp because as soon as you do the new prototype will come out and be a great saw and you will regret buying it.
> Final answer:
> Because you probably already ordered one from spike since you couldn't find a good reason not to buy one


or the real reason steve wants to spend some cash!! to give the 562 to chucker to break in or down in power so not to offend the 2186 jonny's power.... lol


----------



## benp

Don't....do.....it.....Steve.......don't.

There, my good deed for the day is done.



MountainHigh said:


> You don't want a 562xp because it's heavier than a 2260 (560)
> 
> . . .



Oooooh, I forgot about that one. That's the one that's not available in the Husky model to the U.S. right? 

What's this Husky prototype being mentioned? Please tell me something cool like a 90cc saw in a 70cc chassis.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Don't....do.....it.....Steve.......don't.
> 
> There, my good deed for the day is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I forgot about that one. That's the one that's not available in the Husky model to the U.S. right?
> 
> What's this Husky prototype being mentioned? Please tell me something cool like a 90cc saw in a 70cc chassis.


No good deed shall go unpunished 
You'll need the makita to get close to that.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Don't....do.....it.....Steve.......don't.
> 
> There, my good deed for the day is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I forgot about that one. That's the one that's not available in the Husky model to the U.S. right?
> 
> What's this Husky prototype being mentioned? Please tell me something cool like a 90cc saw in a 70cc chassis.



The guys who have seen and used them can't say..but supposedly the performance might be as indicated.


----------



## chipper1

Ok, took some pictures of the stove this morning.
The stove was 400 when I started with a nice 1.5-2" bed of coals and as soon as the wood hit it, it started right up.
I have the stove loaded with one of the locust rounds I had drying behind the stove like the one above.
Also a nice larger split of locust(top right), one seasoned split of red oak(top left), two dead red oak limb rounds(bottom left and right).
It is around 12 degrees here this morning so it will be burning a bit hotter and faster than normal, but should give a good example of what my stove does with a nice mix of hard woods in these conditions.
The stove is a pacific energy alderlea t-5 with 11' of pipe, I have another piece that I can add to it to give another ft when in the shoulder season for a stronger draft, but it is not normally needed when the wood is good and dry/seasoned.
First picture is at 7:56 400 degrees draft control open.
Second 8:11 460 shut draft control.
Third 8:19 510 draft closed.
Forth 8:49 560 draft closed and the secondaries kicking hard.
I will post a picture later of what the coals look like.
It's just after 10 now and the stove is steady at 550 and should maintain that for a couple more hrs before dropping off steady til it hits 350 then it will stay there for hrs.


----------



## chipper1

abner said:


> Hi, been enjoying reading from like minded scroungers. Has this ever happened to any of you? I was cutting some dead standing pine from a neighbor's land this weekend. This was the first time cutting since I got permission a few weeks back. As I was pulling off he pulled in from work. Being neighborly and appreciative of the free wood, I stopped to thank him and exchange small talk. He told me of a lady that had lots of pine cut up and only wanted $40 for it. (I have refused to ever pay for wood) So I politely said that I was working on several (scrounge) sites and I didn't need to buy right now. I volunteered too much info in telling him about a 36" blow down red oak I have been cutting on for several weekends and have probably 10 more trailer loads to go. That's when he said to let him know next time I go there in that he wants to get some red oak also. At first I thought oh no! That's MY wood. But then thought I ought to repay the favor in maybe dropping off some oak to him since I could cut probably 5-7 loads of pine off his land. (he doesn't burn pine). What do y'all think?


Welcome to AS abner, and yes, except never with pine LOL.
One thing pretty much everyone agrees to no matter wether religious or not is that what comes around goes around.
Seems as though he was giving first and it is second nature to give back, unfortunately the first nature says it is Mine lol.
I gave my neighbor a wheelbarrow load of "my precious" black locust(that I got off the other neighbors lot with permision)and he has blown the snow off our walk for the last couple weeks.
I don't think he did it because I gave him the wood, it's just what we do for one another.
It sounds like you could have a couple extra hands to help scrounge and it's hard to argue with having a good neighbor, I'd give a lot of MY black locust up for that, but only if I had to LOL.


----------



## svk

abner said:


> Hi, been enjoying reading from like minded scroungers. Has this ever happened to any of you? I was cutting some dead standing pine from a neighbor's land this weekend. This was the first time cutting since I got permission a few weeks back. As I was pulling off he pulled in from work. Being neighborly and appreciative of the free wood, I stopped to thank him and exchange small talk. He told me of a lady that had lots of pine cut up and only wanted $40 for it. (I have refused to ever pay for wood) So I politely said that I was working on several (scrounge) sites and I didn't need to buy right now. I volunteered too much info in telling him about a 36" blow down red oak I have been cutting on for several weekends and have probably 10 more trailer loads to go. That's when he said to let him know next time I go there in that he wants to get some red oak also. At first I thought oh no! That's MY wood. But then thought I ought to repay the favor in maybe dropping off some oak to him since I could cut probably 5-7 loads of pine off his land. (he doesn't burn pine). *What do y'all think?*


Tough one there.

I for one have ended up shorted on (you name it) by trying to be too generous and including people I didn't know well enough. Personally if it is worth keeping his scrounge site I would simply swing by with a load of oak for him as a thank you. To me it would be easier to make a pickup load of wood than it would be to potentially lose a good scrounge site.

I kind of think of it like fishing. If you show a new buddy one of your go to spots, he might fish it only when you aren't around. OR, he might bring all of his buddies there and fish it out. Is it worth the risk on someone you just met?


----------



## chipper1

1 pm and the stove is down to 425.
The outside temp dropped to 9 degrees here after I posted before. I would have thought it was an anomaly but I looked it up various places and got the same temp report.
The red oak on the left side is nearly gone and the burn is now shifting to the right side.
Hope your enjoying the play by play, as I've stated before it's like watching paint dry, but different.


----------



## zogger

abner said:


> Hi, been enjoying reading from like minded scroungers. Has this ever happened to any of you? I was cutting some dead standing pine from a neighbor's land this weekend. This was the first time cutting since I got permission a few weeks back. As I was pulling off he pulled in from work. Being neighborly and appreciative of the free wood, I stopped to thank him and exchange small talk. He told me of a lady that had lots of pine cut up and only wanted $40 for it. (I have refused to ever pay for wood) So I politely said that I was working on several (scrounge) sites and I didn't need to buy right now. I volunteered too much info in telling him about a 36" blow down red oak I have been cutting on for several weekends and have probably 10 more trailer loads to go. That's when he said to let him know next time I go there in that he wants to get some red oak also. At first I thought oh no! That's MY wood. But then thought I ought to repay the favor in maybe dropping off some oak to him since I could cut probably 5-7 loads of pine off his land. (he doesn't burn pine). What do y'all think?



I would share around all the good scrounge, especially if who you are sharing with comes and helps cut/haul/split, etc.


----------



## stihly dan

While dumping a load of wood at my brothers place from my scrounge spot, I was stopped in his neighborhood and was asked where the wood came from. I had absolutely no problem telling him, it was the least I could do. The look on my brothers face who was with me, was priceless. I told the nice man " It came from a tree !" Waved as I drove away.


----------



## benp

Abner's position is interesting and I would have to side with SVK on this. 

I would be more than happy to bring him a load of red oak but that's it. 

The only variable I can think of that would change my mind would be how common are red oaks there? If the area is flush with oak then it may not be an issue to take him along. 

If it's like here where good hardwood is a premium and not too common.....yeah I'd keep my lips closed. I've seen some real dandies here when it comes to "free" accessible wood. Free is in quotes because 2x I have seen pickups and car hauler trailers cutting out of a loggers landing pile right off of the road. This is in the last week and a half on Sundays. Ain't that some sh!t. 

And I also agree with SVK's fishing analogy....my goto response is "An area lake." lol


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Abner's position is interesting and I would have to side with SVK on this.
> 
> I would be more than happy to bring him a load of red oak but that's it.
> 
> The only variable I can think of that would change my mind would be how common are red oaks there? If the area is flush with oak then it may not be an issue to take him along.
> 
> If it's like here where good hardwood is a premium and not too common.....yeah I'd keep my lips closed. I've seen some real dandies here when it comes to "free" accessible wood. Free is in quotes because 2x I have seen pickups and car hauler trailers cutting out of a loggers landing pile right off of the road. This is in the last week and a half on Sundays. Ain't that some sh!t.
> 
> And I also agree with SVK's fishing analogy....my goto response is "An area lake." lol


My biggest pike ever came out of a lake less than 1/2 mile square.  Of course I fished it for years and never had landed a pike bigger than 26 inches so I was quite surprised. But if I had said I caught that and showed the stringers of walleyes and monster sunnies I caught people would be there in droves. Lake 3/4 mile away is well known for pike so I said I caught it there. Good luck lol.


----------



## dancan

Another saw ???
Steve , your wife told me she laid the law down and said you weren't aloud anymore smelly saws , you already had too many so she wouldn't give you permission ...






LOL


----------



## svk

The saws don't smell. That's the four wheeler


----------



## zogger

Started burning on my "this year's" wood stack yesterday. finally. So far all season been burning leftovers from last year, uglies, odds and ends and whatnots. Amazing how many whatnots you accumulate....got months out of them! 

Anyway, this was put up as four cords even, stacked absolutely as high as I could reach, now two years later it has dried and shrunk so much it is only around 3 cords and change. The wood though..freeking excellent! I had forgotten how much hickory and oak I had stashed in there, but there's a wide variety of species, all superdry. Love that gray clanky wood.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Started burning on my "this year's" wood stack yesterday. finally. So far all season been burning leftovers from last year, uglies, odds and ends and whatnots. Amazing how many whatnots you accumulate....got months out of them!
> 
> Anyway, this was put up as four cords even, stacked absolutely as high as I could reach, now two years later it has dried and shrunk so much it is only around 3 cords and change. The wood though..freeking excellent! I had forgotten how much hickory and oak I had stashed in there, but there's a wide variety of species, all superdry. Love that gray clanky wood.


*ZOGGER WOOD!!!!    *


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Started burning on my "this year's" wood stack yesterday. finally. So far all season been burning leftovers from last year, uglies, odds and ends and whatnots. Amazing how many whatnots you accumulate....got months out of them!
> 
> Anyway, this was put up as four cords even, stacked absolutely as high as I could reach, now two years later it has dried and shrunk so much it is only around 3 cords and change. The wood though..freeking excellent! I had forgotten how much hickory and oak I had stashed in there, but there's a wide variety of species, all superdry. Love that gray clanky wood.


Beautiful scenery there. Nice stack of wood there too.
I would have thought you were taller.


----------



## abner

benp said:


> Abner's position is interesting and I would have to side with SVK on this.
> 
> I would be more than happy to bring him a load of red oak but that's it.
> 
> The only variable I can think of that would change my mind would be how common are red oaks there? If the area is flush with oak then it may not be an issue to take him along.
> 
> If it's like here where good hardwood is a premium and not too common.....yeah I'd keep my lips closed. I've seen some real dandies here when it comes to "free" accessible wood. Free is in quotes because 2x I have seen pickups and car hauler trailers cutting out of a loggers landing pile right off of the road. This is in the last week and a half on Sundays. Ain't that some sh!t.
> 
> And I also agree with SVK's fishing analogy....my goto response is "An area lake." lol




Thanks for the welcome and all of the reply's.
Red Oak is very plentiful around here although you don't find one that large of a diameter often.
I think I will drop him off a load to keep his pine scrounge site and also just to be neighborly.
I have had an OWB for 24 years but got behind in cutting due to having to take care of parents.
So I have been trying to play catch up which is why his request caused the "it's ALL mine" knee jerk reaction.
Thanks for helping me think a little more clearly.
I have enjoyed finding other people with like interests.


----------



## MountainHigh

abner said:


> Hi, been enjoying reading from like minded scroungers. Has this ever happened to any of you? I was cutting some dead standing pine from a neighbor's land this weekend. This was the first time cutting since I got permission a few weeks back. As I was pulling off he pulled in from work. Being neighborly and appreciative of the free wood, I stopped to thank him and exchange small talk. He told me of a lady that had lots of pine cut up and only wanted $40 for it. (I have refused to ever pay for wood) So I politely said that I was working on several (scrounge) sites and I didn't need to buy right now. I volunteered too much info in telling him about a 36" blow down red oak I have been cutting on for several weekends and have probably 10 more trailer loads to go. That's when he said to let him know next time I go there in that he wants to get some red oak also. At first I thought oh no! That's MY wood. But then thought I ought to repay the favor in maybe dropping off some oak to him since I could cut probably 5-7 loads of pine off his land. (he doesn't burn pine). What do y'all think?



Absolutely - He's already giving some nice few loads of albeit lesser wood. I always like to share the wealth whenever I can. Sometimes generosity doesn't get reciprocated by the same person you give to, but generosity often makes friends and keeps the wheels of good things turning your way. Doesn't hurt to maintain control of your red oak stash at least until you know him better and/or have some defined ground rules, so I would drop some wood off rather than taking him along initially.

Anytime I find a nice stash of wood, I'll grab a load or 3 on my own, then I try to find the guy who needs it most and drag him along - more fun working with others anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Ok guys here's a few more pictures. Not sure how well they will look on here as they are hard to see on my phone.
1st 3:12 cooling down 375 degrees.
2nd 4:35 same temp 375 with large coals it would have remained here or dropped to 350 and stayed that way for hrs. I can't wait, need to get more heat
the house will start cooling down soon. I pulled the large coals to the front.
3rd 4:36 nice piece of seasoned red oak on the top loaded East-West draft open to burn down the larger coals and get as much heat out of them as possible.
4th 4:39 the stove was right back up to 450 for another hr after putting that small piece on top and opening the draft. Then another nice loose load and
it will be ready for a load at 12:30am.


----------



## MountainHigh

Nice stove Chipper1 !

PE stainless steel secondary burn baffle works great eh! Similar design inside as my Summit, I'm heating 2500 sq ft. - Pacific Energy HQ is on Vancouver Island.


----------



## svk

Haven't run a saw in 12 days and it's going to be Super Bowl weekend at the earliest before I'll be running one again. Withdrawals man!!!!!


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Beautiful scenery there. Nice stack of wood there too.
> I would have thought you were taller.



HAHAHAHAHA! Nope, AFAIK, I am the shortest and lightest adult on this forum. That stack is still over my head though.

Of course I can palm a basketball..made some beers back in the day doing that....

..and I won the bets by getting the ball, carefully placing one hand on it..then the other..and picking it up while saying "of course it takes me two palms..but I can do it, see"?


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> *ZOGGER WOOD!!!!    *



*snort* hehehehe Oh there's some nice splits in there, it isn't all branch wood. Piece I just put in the stove just now cleared the door by 1/4 inch.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Nope, AFAIK, I am the shortest and lightest adult on this forum. That stack is still over my head though.
> 
> Of course I can palm a basketball..made some beers back in the day doing that....
> 
> ..and I won the bets by getting the ball, carefully placing one hand on it..then the other..and picking it up while saying "of course it takes me two palms..but I can do it, see"?





zogger said:


> *snort* hehehehe Oh there's some nice splits in there, it isn't all branch wood. Piece I just put in the stove just now cleared the door by 1/4 inch.


After reading the 1st post my question/statement in regards to the second one would be, how big is the door, or next time open the door farther LOL.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> After reading the 1st post my question/statement in regards to the second one would be, how big is the door, or next time open the door farther LOL.



Front and top loader. Front is 9 inch wide, by 7 inch tall. Not measuring the top right now, got a hot burning morning fire going.


----------



## Ambull01

About an inch or two fell last night and schools are closed for the whole day. Secondary roads are pretty jacked up. Massive storm is supposed to be stopping by tomorrow. Holy ****!!! Why can't they send some guys up north to learn how to clear roads properly? The storm is supposed to dump around 1-2 feet of snow or more. I can't wait to see how much it cripples the state for a few days. My unit just alerted us to a possible call up from the Governor. Oh well, on a positive note there should be lots of trees falling so more firewood for my yard. Strong wind gusts are on the forecast as well.


----------



## benp

Ambull01 said:


> About an inch or two fell last night and schools are closed for the whole day. Secondary roads are pretty jacked up. Massive storm is supposed to be stopping by tomorrow. Holy ****!!! Why can't they send some guys up north to learn how to clear roads properly? The storm is supposed to dump around 1-2 feet of snow or more. I can't wait to see how much it cripples the state for a few days. My unit just alerted us to a possible call up from the Governor. Oh well, on a positive note there should be lots of trees falling so more firewood for my yard. Strong wind gusts are on the forecast as well.



Hang in there. 

I have fond memories of the state of Delaware being shut down due to snow. 

Riding 4 wheelers down 896 and route 40 was fun. A friend of mine's uncle had pictures of them riding their sleds from Delaware City to Bethany Beach.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Front and top loader. Front is 9 inch wide, by 7 inch tall. Not measuring the top right now, got a hot burning morning fire going.


You did get what I was saying though right


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> I have fond memories of the state of Delaware being shut down due to snow.
> 
> Riding 4 wheelers down 896 and route 40 was fun. A friend of mine's uncle had pictures of them riding their sleds from Delaware City to Bethany Beach.


That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> I have fond memories of the state of Delaware being shut down due to snow.
> 
> Riding 4 wheelers down 896 and route 40 was fun. A friend of mine's uncle had pictures of them riding their sleds from Delaware City to Bethany Beach.



Yeh, and the hospital birthing rooms are over loaded 9 months later. LOL


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> Yeh, and the hospital birthing rooms are over loaded 9 months later. LOL



It's funny you say that.

At work when a baby is born "Lullabye" is played over the over head system.

Late summer/early fall there are times when it seems that it is played non stop. Do the math real quick and it usually points to some winter event. Lol

The last couple years, the non stop Polar Vortices have been quite the population producer.


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> Nice stove Chipper1 !
> 
> PE stainless steel secondary burn baffle works great eh! Similar design inside as my Summit, I'm heating 2500 sq ft. - Pacific Energy HQ is on Vancouver Island.


Thanks, I like it a lot. 
Yes very similar, as far as I know yours has the same firebox as the t-6 with the extended burn technology. Last time I checked into it all PE only had three firebox designs they used small, medium, and large which means they only have to pass testing on three stoves per say. 
Ours has served us well as our primary heat source for our 1850sf home for 6 seasons including this one.
We also have a pellet stove we use to help when it gets down below 10f for longer periods and also when we leave town to keep the heat going while we are gone. It also helps when we get back from vacation to get the house up to temp quicker.
When the temps are between 10 and 40f it's the perfect size for our home.
I post these longer post like this hoping to help others in their search with real world results not just spec sheets(sorry sawtroll) and opinions.
I looked long and hard and AS and FF were two sites that helped me much with stove choice and much learning about harvesting/processing wood.
Thanks guys


----------



## Ambull01

benp said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> I have fond memories of the state of Delaware being shut down due to snow.
> 
> Riding 4 wheelers down 896 and route 40 was fun. A friend of mine's uncle had pictures of them riding their sleds from Delaware City to Bethany Beach.


 
Oh I have no worries about the snow. Just still amazed how they shut school downs because of an inch of snow. I have the wood stove and propane stove so losing power is no big deal. My heart is skipping a beat thinking about all the downed trees I can cut. I'll stack firewood in every single in-law's yard lol.


----------



## zogger

Just read a nice description of big snows..it means french toast! Quick go out and buy milk, bread and eggs!

Around here, all the big truck 4wd guys (who never lived up north...) find out mud tires and not much weight in the back suck on icy and snowy roads...

..my boss never learns, he'll just go drive in it and get stuck someplace and calls for help..in-evitable.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Yeh, and the hospital birthing rooms are over loaded 9 months later. LOL


I would guess they get filled with plenty of people who get hurt running saws as well
I notice in our area when the temps get down lower than normal there are plenty of house fires as well


benp said:


> It's funny you say that.
> 
> At work when a baby is born "Lullabye" is played over the over head system.
> 
> Late summer/early fall there are times when it seems that it is played non stop. Do the math real quick and it usually points to some winter event. Lol
> 
> The last couple years, the non stop Polar Vortices have been quite the population producer.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Oh I have no worries about the snow. Just still amazed how they shut school downs because of an inch of snow. I have the wood stove and propane stove so losing power is no big deal. My heart is skipping a beat thinking about all the downed trees I can cut. I'll stack firewood in every single in-law's yard lol.


That's how it was when I lived north of Nashville TN(not MI, that's another story).
It was great to get out and go play and laugh at the people who had no idea how to drive in it.
The transmission shops and body shops parking lots were filled to the brim with ignorant peoples vehicles
I would just drive around and......


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> I would guess they get filled with plenty of people who get hurt running saws as well
> I notice in our area when the temps get down lower than normal there are plenty of house fires as well



It is the quenching of those burning desires that I'm talking about. LOL


----------



## svk

Ooh look page 666!

The prefix of my cabin phone number is 666...nobody from out of the area believes me!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ooh look page 666!
> 
> The prefix of my cabin phone number is 666...nobody from out of the area believes me!


Thats funny, when I spell out the minister of our churchs name in my contacts the first 3 say 666


----------



## hardpan

666
Now you guys aren't going to get all over reactive about this, build a bonfire and start dancing naked around it? LOL


----------



## crazywolf

svk said:


> Need help. Talk me out of buying a 562xp. And go....



Sorry can't do it. Mine was the first Pro saw that came home with me and I love it. 

I love my PE stove as well just wish I had gone a bit bigger with these single digit nights.


----------



## DrewUth

1. Go home for lunch break from work (I have a 6 min commute)
2. Stoke fire
3. Wander out to garage for the other 50 minutes...think "you know, I haven't started any of my saws in about two weeks!"
4. Proceed to start and "warm up" (aka piss rev) 5 saws, thoroughly impressed that each one started in less than 5 pulls total. Continue to enthusiastically rev piss.
5. Begrudgingly go back to work, stinking like two-stroke smoke with a big grin on my face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewUth

Oh, continued:
6. Sit at desk, sad and wishing I was still piss revving haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Nothing really to add, just want to be on the "Page of the Damned" also.




DrewUth said:


> 1. Go home for lunch break from work (I have a 6 min commute)
> 2. Stoke fire
> 3. Wander out to garage for the other 50 minutes...think "you know, I haven't started any of my saws in about two weeks!"
> 4. Proceed to start and "warm up" (aka piss rev) 5 saws, thoroughly impressed that each one started in less than 5 pulls total. Continue to enthusiastically rev piss.
> 5. Begrudgingly go back to work, stinking like two-stroke smoke with a big grin on my face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



#5 reminds me of when I was out west snowmobiling in Cooke City MT years ago. 

We got back to the hotel after supper and you could smell the wonderful odor of Race Gas and Klotz BEFORE we were well back to our room. 

LOL, opened the door to the room and Holee Schmolee she was pungent from our clothes.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Nothing really to add, just want to be on the "Page of the Damned" also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 reminds me of when I was out west snowmobiling in Cooke City MT years ago.
> 
> We got back to the hotel after supper and you could smell the wonderful odor of Race Gas and Klotz BEFORE we were well back to our room.
> 
> LOL, opened the door to the room and Holee Schmolee she was pungent from our clothes.


Gotta love the smell of racing fuel
My wife loves the smell of two stroke oil, bummer is the synthetic just ain't the same as the old school stuff, sorry honey.


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> Oh, continued:
> 6. Sit at desk, sad and wishing I was still piss revving haha
> 7. Watch saw videos on youtube while pretending to do work
> 8. Stop at saw dealership on way home.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Fixed it for you.


The real question is did you do #8 or did you just order yours over the phone


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> The real question is did you do #8 or did you just order yours over the phone


My next saw will be ordered by Arboristsite PM from Spike60. Hopefully very soon!!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My next saw will be ordered by Arboristsite PM from Spike60. Hopefully very soon!!!!


It will go well with the rest of the orange.
Hard to argue with that


----------



## dancan

Good luck Reid with your Snowmagedon !!!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> My next saw will be ordered by Arboristsite PM from Spike60. Hopefully very soon!!!!


What does this spike fellow sell and how are his prices. I keep finding myself looking at CL for a 550xp..... Or what's the other one a 562xp at a price I want to pay.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> My next saw will be ordered by Arboristsite PM from Spike60. Hopefully very soon!!!!



So are you saving weight and going with a 2260? I'd get one if we had a dealer around here.


----------



## SteveSS

hardpan said:


> 666
> Now you guys aren't going to get all over reactive about this, build a bonfire and start dancing naked around it? LOL


Well yeah. Duh.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> What does this spike fellow sell and how are his prices. I keep finding myself looking at CL for a 550xp..... Or what's the other one a 562xp at a price I want to pay.


Drop him a pm....I don't know if it's my business to be quoting his prices. But I will say I can get a 562 PHO delivered to my door from Spike60 for less than I can buy a 550 at my local dealer. And I already have bar and chains. Spike has Husky and Johnny.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> So are you saving weight and going with a 2260? I'd get one if we had a dealer around here.


I thought about that but honestly the orange and grey is just too sexy. Plus it matches my 550.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My next saw will be ordered by Arboristsite PM from Spike60. Hopefully very soon!!!!


Good morning svk, did you order it yet, it's been a while now
Maybe it's the kid in me coming out, or the fact I love orange


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> 666
> Now you guys aren't going to get all over reactive about this, build a bonfire and start dancing naked around it? LOL


Some people will take any chance they can get to light a fire
It's kinda like Hallmark inventing holidays



benp said:


> Nothing really to add, just want to be on the "Page of the Damned" also.


Ok guys you can put the fire out and please put your clothes back on we're now on to page 667.


SteveSS said:


> Well yeah. Duh.


----------



## chipper1

I guess page 667 is not as desirable as 666.
Anyway, back on topic for a couple sentences anyway.
Went and grabbed up a little load for a buddy. We managed to burn through two
tanks of fuel, my chain was in pretty rough condition and seems the sharp ones are hanging in the basement . Took the guard off the bar and saw this, not just on, but two teeth of the same side. It was cutting a bit crooked, I will sharpen it and maybe it will loose a couple on the other side to even it out. My new semi skip chain.


----------



## Philbert

'_Semi_-skip', or '_sorta_-skip'?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Any guesses as to what might be in this envelope?


----------



## SteveSS

Payment for your new saw?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Any guesses as to what might be in this envelope?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480562


Gift card you forgot to send out for Christmas .
Thats as funny as guessing whats in this case, can you guess FS.


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> It's funny you say that.
> 
> At work when a baby is born "Lullabye" is played over the over head system.
> 
> Late summer/early fall there are times when it seems that it is played non stop. Do the math real quick and it usually points to some winter event. Lol
> 
> The last couple years, the non stop Polar Vortices have been quite the population producer.



We may have an expert among us. svk has 5 kids and he recently said it has been 12 days since he has used his saws. I wonder what he is up to?


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> We may have an expert among us. svk has 5 kids and he recently said it has been 12 days since he has used his saws. I wonder what he is up to?


We can only practice at this point


----------



## svk

Just a FYI that Mills Fleet Farm has everything from Oregon marked down 15%. Available online and in store. Picked up bar and chain combos for both my 350 and 2-10 tonight. Now I need to get both of them running!


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Payment for your new saw?


Correct-a-mundo!

Now the big debate: Buy a new 16" bar or use the 18" I already have?


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> I thought about that but honestly the orange and grey is just too sexy.  Plus it matches my 550.



ya.... what's not to like


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> ya.... what's not to like
> 
> View attachment 480738


Looks good to me


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We can only practice at this point


That's funny, I have 5 as well
I ran the 550 yesterday though, and no blanks here


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, I have 5 as well
> I ran the 550 yesterday though, and no blanks here


Didn't say blanks are being shot here either just that we are only practicing lol.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> ya.... what's not to like
> 
> View attachment 480738


I love those bars. Just have to decide if I can allocate the funds to one!


----------



## cantoo

Mountainhigh, that's a nice looking Husky. Your wife is going to love using it.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Didn't say blanks are being shot here either just that we are only practicing lol.



Well sure, practice makes perfect.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Now the big debate: Buy a new 16" bar or use the 18" I already have?



Try the 18 with oversize dawgs, about the same effective bar length.


----------



## zogger

MountainHigh said:


> ya.... what's not to like
> 
> View attachment 480738


That's about as perfect balanced as it gets.


----------



## Bullvi22

Anybody else wake up to 18" of fresh snow this morning? I may not be scrounging, but I'm burning scrounged wood as fast as I can!


----------



## MustangMike

Not too often that I have feelings for a cat, I'm basically a dog guy, but the Black & White cat that lived diagonally in back of us passed last week at the age of 17. It was pretty much an out door cat, that regularly patrolled for mice near my garden.

The cat had been raised with a dog, who passed long ago. But it was a big surprise when I was walking our dog Bailey (a Dalmatian we used to have) and this cat came running into the street and brushed up against the dog! Our dog just kinda stood there dumbfounded, no knowing what to do!

When Bailey passed and we got Thor (my 75 lb pit mix), the cat did the same thing with him, and he had the same reaction!

Unfortunately, it all changed when we got Lucy, our 50 lb pit mix. Something maniacal comes over her when she sees a cat, and this cat knew better than to go near her.

Our back yard is fenced in for the dogs, and one time I let Lucy out not realizing that the cat was hunting in our back yard. There is a 6 ft picket fence between the two properties. As Lucy charged relentlessly, it looked like the cat charged across the yard and just flew over the fence.

That cat was a fixture in the neighborhood for many years, and I will miss her and her unusual behavior.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> I love those bars. Just have to decide if I can allocate the funds to one!


about .4 lb weight savings, brings my 562xp to *maybe a hair lighter than a 2260 or at least that's how I'm reducing the craving to get a 2260 as well


----------



## MustangMike

About the same wt as a Stihl E bar (not the ES), but the Stihl is a lot cheaper. They are also awfully darn durable.

On a 562, I would go with a 20" bar.


----------



## MountainHigh

Not plugging the Tsumura, but the if you guys in the US are buying from Canada, and I believe the Tsumura distributor is in BC, you have instant savings of 30% just on the currency. CDN (Petro) dollar is in the toilet right now.


----------



## Bullvi22

I went out for a little bit this morning, believe it or not that white car is a Subaru wagon, not an explorer. My pug Minnie contemplated trying the yellow snow... I measured between 16-18" of snow, most we've had in 20 years! I had some fun bombing up and down the road on the Honda, now to go dig those cars out...


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Any guesses as to what might be in this envelope?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480562



Nice!! Instructions to send the saw to a porter also?



svk said:


> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> Now the big debate: Buy a new 16" bar or use the 18" I already have?



20 minimum. If it were me, I would be throwing a 24" Tsumura lite on that. That would be a great "in between" saw in my mind. That's just me. 



MountainHigh said:


> ya.... what's not to like
> 
> View attachment 480738





MountainHigh said:


> Not plugging the Tsumura, but the if you guys in the US are buying from Canada, and I believe the Tsumura distributor is in BC, you have instant savings of 30% just on the currency. CDN (Petro) dollar is in the toilet right now.



Dang right!!!! I'm a believer in them and I love their lites. I even want one for my 510. lol


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Nice!! Instructions to send the saw to a porter also?
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minimum. If it were me, I would be throwing a 24" Tsumura lite on that. That would be a great "in between" saw in my mind. That's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang right!!!! I'm a believer in them and I love their lites. I even want one for my 510. lol


No porting yet. I like to break the saw in to see where it's at anyhow. Of course I had no need for a 562 until I ran andydodgeek's ported one at a gtg. 

I'd expect the two husky XP's will get worked over at some point. Honestly I don't know that I'll use the 2186 enough to warrant it ported. Maybe. 

I said I was buying a hydro first but ended up getting the 562 first. That's next then saw porting.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> No porting yet. I like to break the saw in to see where it's at anyhow. Of course I had no need for a 562 until I ran andydodgeek's ported one at a gtg.
> 
> I'd expect the two husky XP's will get worked over at some point. Honestly I don't know that I'll use the 2186 enough to warrant it ported. Maybe. I said I was buying a hydro first but ended up getting the 562 first. That's next then saw porting.




Personally I like a 16" bar on my stock 346xp and a 20"bar on my stock 562xp.
Ran into a guy whose pal was using a 562xp for milling with a 28"bar on it  - he said it worked fine for him on Fir and Maple.


----------



## MountainHigh

Bullvi22 said:


> I went out for a little bit this morning, believe it or not that white car is a Subaru wagon, not an explorer. My pug Minnie contemplated trying the yellow snow... I measured between 16-18" of snow, most we've had in 20 years! I had some fun bombing up and down the road on the Honda, now to go dig those cars out...



Now that's a real nice snowfall right there!


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> Personally I like a 16" bar on my stock 346xp and a 20"bar on my stock 562xp.
> Ran into a guy whose pal was using a 562xp for milling with a 28"bar on it  - he said it worked fine for him on Fir and Maple.


I'm still leaning towards a 16. I cut lots of wood up to 16" up here but not much above unless I'm stumping or attacking yard trees where the 2186/28" comes into play. 

Plus a powerful saw with short bar really rips through the wood.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> No porting yet. I like to break the saw in to see where it's at anyhow. Of course I had no need for a 562 until I ran andydodgeek's ported one at a gtg.
> 
> I'd expect the two husky XP's will get worked over at some point. * Honestly I don't know that I'll use the 2186 enough to warrant it ported. Maybe.
> 
> I said I was buying a hydro first but ended up getting the 562 first.* That's next then saw porting.



That's fricking crazy talk right there. I mean cry for help/Oprah intervention material.

You need to go outside and take a good inhale of mid 20's damp air, clear your head, and crack a Grain Belt.

Won't use the 2186 enough? What?

I tell you what. If you feel you are no longer capable of giving that ol girl proper love and feeding I know of a real good home that will feed her race gas and lots of treats.

And a hydraulic splitter? WTF? Not a one crisis gat a time guy are you?


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> I'm still leaning towards a 16. I cut lots of wood up to 16" up here but not much above unless I'm stumping or attacking yard trees where the 2186/28" comes into play.
> 
> Plus a powerful saw with short bar really rips through the wood.


So I take it absolutely no one talked you outta the 562xp buy?...Go figure, lol...I see its pending in the sig. Drive that and the 550xp to Ga and I'll swap ya a next to new 20-ton, hydro dual split with 4-way slip-on.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> That's fricking crazy talk right there. I mean cry for help/Oprah intervention material.
> 
> You need to go outside and take a good inhale of mid 20's damp air, clear your head, and crack a Grain Belt.
> 
> Won't use the 2186 enough? What?
> 
> I tell you what. If you feel you are no longer capable of giving that ol girl proper love and feeding I know of a real good home that will feed her race gas and lots of treats.
> 
> And a hydraulic splitter? WTF? Not a one crisis gat a time guy are you?


Well if I was going to port it, I should grab a 2188 P and C while oem prices are low and pick up a 6% gain right off the bat. 

Who knows. Maybe I'll port all of them at once. Time will tell.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> So I take it absolutely no one talked you outta the 562xp buy?...Go figure, lol...I see its pending in the sig. Drive that and the 550xp to Ga and I'll swap ya a next to new 20-ton dual split with 4-way slip-on.


Nope, you guys failed to talk me out of it LOL.


----------



## svk

One other benefit of running a 60 DL bar on it is that then my 550, 562, and 2-10 (once running) will all use the same chain. And if I do a Muffler mod to my 350 then that can pull 3/8 too.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Well if I was going to port it, I should grab a 2188 P and C while oem prices are low and pick up a 6% gain right off the bat.
> 
> Who knows. Maybe I'll port all of them at once. Time will tell.



I see the fresh air and August Schell brought you back to your senses. Good.

A big saw is always good to have on hand and I think you'll be more than tickled with the 562 stock. I have actually talked 2 guys at work and one patient into them when they asked me what I thought a good firewood saw would be.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I see the fresh air and August Schell brought you back to your senses. Good.
> 
> A big saw is always good to have on hand and I think you'll be more than tickled with the 562 stock. I have actually talked 2 guys at work and one patient into them when they asked me what I thought a good firewood saw would be.


As I said I had no need for one until I tested one.

Kind of like using the 550 with full chisel for limbing after using "mortal" 50 cc saws. It has to be experienced to be understood.

And I agree. Even with a 60 cc saw I have no plans to give up the big boy.


----------



## MustangMike

Let's see, this poor guy used to be happy with a 550, now 2 larger saws, and talk of porting .... I think I've been a bad influence!

Enjoy them all!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Nope, you guys failed to talk me out of it LOL.





USMC615 said:


> So I take it absolutely no one talked you outta the 562xp buy?...Go figure, lol...I see its pending in the sig. Drive that and the 550xp to Ga and I'll swap ya a next to new 20-ton dual split with 4-way slip-on.


And to think I was gonna throw in a new 5-gal bucket of ISO 32 hydro oil and give you 4 heavy duty tie-downs for the ride back. Do ya want half my guns and arrowhead cases too, to seal the saws/hydro splitter deal or what? I wonder if I offered you the SS HD would you do the deal? I think you'd be Ga bound if that was the offer...


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> Let's see, this poor guy used to be happy with a 550, now 2 larger saws, and talk of porting .... I think I've been a bad influence!
> 
> Enjoy them all!


It's simple Mike...you can dress him up, you just can't take him nowhere.


----------



## cantoo

Bit of an oopsie today. I was blowing snow out to my split pile so I could fill a bunch more crates while the weather is nice. Got all done blowing and was heading to the barn to put the tractor away. Driving along I hit a small lump of frozen snow/ice and the blower went flying up in the air then came crashing down. Right to the ground. Broke the 3 pth lift arm on the left side. Took a few minutes to figure out what had happened. Hydraulic hose caught the linch pin on the right side and pulled it out, the arm on the right side fell out. I had the blower only up a foot when I hit the ice clump that allowed the blower to go up and come crashing down snapping the weld. I have a Kubota L35 and it had no 3 pth hitch when I bought it, I bought another bigger set and cut it down and rewelded it to fit. Held for quite a few years yanking logs and doing stupid stuff with it. Guess I'll be doing some grinding and welding tomorrow too.


----------



## cantoo

Man I just looked at the pics again, both sides are broken. Guess the pin didn't fall out. Must be my crappy welding. Or maybe I'm just too rough on equipment?


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> Man I just looked at the pics again, both sides are broken. Guess the pin didn't fall out. Must be my crappy welding. Or maybe I'm just too rough on equipment?


Curious...did you stick or MIG the welds?...Any beveling for good penetration and burn? If it held for years, I'd think you're a little rough on equipment. It ain't like ya ain't got a backyard full...


----------



## benp

Damn. 

At least it happened now and not in a crunch time (no pun intended) of getting dumped on and needing the blower yesterday.


----------



## cantoo

I'm not a patient guy, I turned up the heat and melted that baby together. I almost always use a mig. It was a good weld just a bad operator I'm sure. I have lots of snow equipment so no worries. Only have 1 tractor though, well unless you count the little Steiner. I have a snow blower for it too. It's just a pain in the azz right now because the tractor is so front heavy that the rear wheels come off the ground when I try to move a skid of wood. Wife just said we have a road trip tomorrow so doubt I'll get it welded. I'm not on the road this week so should be able to fix it at night.
Set this baby on Thursday in Richmond Hill. This was 7 of the 9 pieces, 9 swings in one day, pretty good. Roof is completely site built. My guys will be starting it on Monday.


----------



## MountainHigh

cantoo said:


> Bit of an oopsie today. I was blowing snow out to my split pile so I could fill a bunch more crates while the weather is nice. Got all done blowing and was heading to the barn to put the tractor away. Driving along I hit a small lump of frozen snow/ice and the blower went flying up in the air then came crashing down. Right to the ground. Broke the 3 pth lift arm on the left side. Took a few minutes to figure out what had happened. Hydraulic hose caught the linch pin on the right side and pulled it out, the arm on the right side fell out. I had the blower only up a foot when I hit the ice clump that allowed the blower to go up and come crashing down snapping the weld. I have a Kubota L35 and it had no 3 pth hitch when I bought it, I bought another bigger set and cut it down and rewelded it to fit. Held for quite a few years yanking logs and doing stupid stuff with it. Guess I'll be doing some grinding and welding tomorrow too.
> View attachment 480881
> View attachment 480882
> View attachment 480883
> View attachment 480884


 
where's Red Green when you need him ... time to get out the duct tape.


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> I'm still leaning towards a 16. I cut lots of wood up to 16" up here but not much above unless I'm stumping or attacking yard trees where the 2186/28" comes into play.
> 
> Plus a powerful saw with short bar really rips through the wood.



562xp with 16" bar will rip through wood alright -


----------



## MustangMike

I guess winter has finally arrived here. The plow is on the ATV and everything is white. They say Brewster got 13.7", but only looks like 6-8 to me, but it may be the wind, moved it around a lot. 

At least it was nice, light powdery stuff, easy to plow.

And since this is my last Sunday before tax season, it is bright & sunny with snow on the ground, I will be taking the Grandsons sleigh riding in about an hour. Guess it will be the only day I can do it with them this year!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I guess winter has finally arrived here. The plow is on the ATV and everything is white. They say Brewster got 13.7", but only looks like 6-8 to me, but it may be the wind, moved it around a lot.
> 
> At least it was nice, light powdery stuff, easy to plow.
> 
> And since this is my last Sunday before tax season, it is bright & sunny with snow on the ground, I will be taking the Grandsons sleigh riding in about an hour. Guess it will be the only day I can do it with them this year!


Have fun Mike.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Let's see, this poor guy used to be happy with a 550, now 2 larger saws, and talk of porting .... I think I've been a bad influence!
> 
> Enjoy them all!


YouTube was a bad influence. You were a bad influence. @andydodgegeek was a very bad influence. LOL. 

However if anyone needs justification why not to own a ported saw, they should try your stock 044.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_cantoo, post: 5731095, member: 1808"]Bit of an oopsie today.Guess I'll be doing some grinding and welding tomorrow too.
_
*WOW! *never seen a lift arm on 3-pt bust up like that on a tractor! and both sides u say. interesting pix, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today's scrounding plans -- just across street from other felled oak I bucked and drug in last weekend. this wasn't there yesterday morning, but was in evening. Tree pick up this week, guess I best get to scrounging today... lol.... mostly interested in those oak chunks...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> today's scrounding plans -- just across street from other felled oak I bucked and drug in last weekend. this wasn''t there yesterday morning, but was in evening. Tree pick up this week, guess I best get to scrounging today... lol.... mostly interested in those oak chunks...
> 
> View attachment 481023
> 
> 
> View attachment 481020
> 
> 
> View attachment 481022


Not to often you find hardwood out on the street like that for long in Michigan, except in the summer, oh yeah it's summer there all yr LOL.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Not too often that I have feelings for a cat, I'm basically a dog guy, but the Black & White cat that lived diagonally in back of us passed last week at the age of 17. It was pretty much an out door cat, that regularly patrolled for mice near my garden.
> 
> The cat had been raised with a dog, who passed long ago. But it was a big surprise when I was walking our dog Bailey (a Dalmatian we used to have) and this cat came running into the street and brushed up against the dog! Our dog just kinda stood there dumbfounded, no knowing what to do!
> 
> When Bailey passed and we got Thor (my 75 lb pit mix), the cat did the same thing with him, and he had the same reaction!
> 
> Unfortunately, it all changed when we got Lucy, our 50 lb pit mix. Something maniacal comes over her when she sees a cat, and this cat knew better than to go near her.
> 
> Our back yard is fenced in for the dogs, and one time I let Lucy out not realizing that the cat was hunting in our back yard. There is a 6 ft picket fence between the two properties. As Lucy charged relentlessly, it looked like the cat charged across the yard and just flew over the fence.
> 
> That cat was a fixture in the neighborhood for many years, and I will miss her and her unusual behavior.


I was just looking back through here and noticed all the likes on this post.
What, I thought dogs were mans best friend
Sorry to hear you lost a good buddy Mike.
Growing up we had a raven in our hood that was kinda like that except with the cats lol.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I'm not a patient guy, I turned up the heat and melted that baby together. I almost always use a mig. It was a good weld just a bad operator I'm sure. I have lots of snow equipment so no worries. Only have 1 tractor though, well unless you count the little Steiner. I have a snow blower for it too. It's just a pain in the azz right now because the tractor is so front heavy that the rear wheels come off the ground when I try to move a skid of wood. Wife just said we have a road trip tomorrow so doubt I'll get it welded. I'm not on the road this week so should be able to fix it at night.
> Set this baby on Thursday in Richmond Hill. This was 7 of the 9 pieces, 9 swings in one day, pretty good. Roof is completely site built. My guys will be starting it on Monday.
> View attachment 480889


Looks good, do the windows come installed also.

Sure hope you didn't weld the outrigger brackets/gussets on that little crane.


----------



## dancan

Since Jonas had a chance to drop by I spent Saturday getting the tractors ready just in case , we got lucky 
No snow to shovel so I figured I'd better go tidy up the landing and make some room so we can haul out more blowdowns and leaner wood later .












A handy file setup for when a rock decides to commit suicide


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Since Jonas had a chance to drop by I spent Saturday getting the tractors ready just in case , we got lucky
> No snow to shovel so I figured I'd better go tidy up the landing and make some room so we can haul out more blowdowns and leaner wood later .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A handy file setup for when a rock decides to commit suicide


Hey dancan.
Nice haul there. How do you buck those up and split them, 16" and in half?
Never seen the tool, looks sweet, what is it. I don't hit rocks often, but like to get the dirt at the base and mainly cut very hard wood.

Here's my little load for the day.
5 nice pieces of locust I had out back for chairs in the gravel pit for shooting chairs and tables. They went right in the house for this weeks wood.


----------



## cantoo

chipper, houses are pretty much complete other than site mechanical. This one was so big the roof is being site built. That would be a little 140 crane, we had to pick off the road and go over the hydro wires. They won't let me weld on it. I worked in Michigan for 6 years delivering and setting houses all over the State. I'm sure you've seen some of them.


----------



## dancan

Right now I just buck up into manageable pieces, I can burn up to 27" but usually cut around 16" , Jerry cuts at 12" for his stove , not much of that stuff needs to be split .
That is a great file guide BTW .


----------



## cantoo

Got the 3 pth welded up and the blower back on. I only stacked 1 skid of ash, too much snow and too little ambition today.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Right now I just buck up into manageable pieces, I can burn up to 27" but usually cut around 16" , Jerry cuts at 12" for his stove , not much of that stuff needs to be split .
> That is a great file guide BTW .



Is it the same as the Pferd system?


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper, houses are pretty much complete other than site mechanical. This one was so big the roof is being site built. That would be a little 140 crane, we had to pick off the road and go over the hydro wires. They won't let me weld on it. I worked in Michigan for 6 years delivering and setting houses all over the State. I'm sure you've seen some of them.
> View attachment 481111
> View attachment 481112


Right, wasn't sure if that other one was a standard modular or something built with just prefab such as SIP's.
That's still just a "little" crane, although that's all I've ever operated is the little 100' hydro's or the old school telescoping friction set ups.
Nothing that can handle that kind of weight at those angles. Couple yrs doing sign work and a couple delivering drywall, so you know what I've done.
I'll look on my phone and find out where some pictures are, they are from 4-5yrs ago so I don't want to scroll through thousands of pics right now one at a time

What are the hydro lines, speak in terms an american can handle? High voltage like 12-14,000, or low like 220.
Do you guys have to case(cover) them first, we do almost always with high voltage, but not low.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Got the 3 pth welded up and the blower back on. I only stacked 1 skid of ash, too much snow and too little ambition today.
> 
> View attachment 481117
> View attachment 481118


Holy penetration Batman, it looks like you soldered that thing.
I would be embarrassed to show the welds I just did on my plow brackets, but it was with a cheap stick welder and old wet rod 
Man to have access to tools like that and you.
Nice work.


----------



## dancan

Benp , yup , pferd , works great for me


----------



## SteveSS

I bought one of those stihl files a couple weeks ago. Haven't had the chance to use it yet.


----------



## MustangMike

We all had fun, my 3 Grandkids in the front, and the girl next door in the back (of the last pic).

That is my Granddaughter with me in the sleigh.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Benp , yup , pferd , works great for me



Thanks Dan!!



SteveSS said:


> I bought one of those stihl files a couple weeks ago. Haven't had the chance to use it yet.



Keep us posted on how you like it Steve.

I might look into one of these for curiosity's sake.

ETA - Aw poop. Reading the Pferd's description it says for full comp only. I imagine it would be the same for the Stihl correct?


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, how is the square filing coming???

Also, my "Stock" 044 is stronger now. Since you have run it I have advanced the timing and deleted the base gasket. It is hard to beat for a non ported saw!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, how is the square filing coming???
> 
> Also, my "Stock" 044 is stronger now. Since you have run it I have advanced the timing and deleted the base gasket. It is hard to beat for a non ported saw!


No more practice since I rocked both of them....once I get them back from being ground I can practice again.


----------



## MustangMike

I think Spike60 offers, or tells you how, to do some modest tweaks to improve performance (sort of between stock and ported). Did you take advantage of any of that? Bob is a heck of a good guy, car guy too. The Summer NY GTG (2 yrs ago) concluded with beer & pizza, gave us a chance to talk, was good.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think Spike60 offers, or tells you how, to do some modest tweaks to improve performance (sort of between stock and ported). Did you take advantage of any of that? Bob is a heck of a good guy, car guy too. The Summer NY GTG (2 yrs ago) concluded with beer & pizza, gave us a chance to talk, was good.


I haven't yet. There are some good threads on muffler mods for those models on here and I get the timing increase just need to tear them apart. Just was thinking if I was going to pay a pro they could do it all at once.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, the big house was a tear down lot so no power needed. Hydro jumpered off the lines so no power for that lot. 12,000 volt I think they said. This is a 400 ton crane in downtown Mississauga. Had to lift the 4 pieces over 130' high to clear the trees and drop it between them onto the foundation.


----------



## cantoo

Figure I better put some wood related pics in here for a change. Splitter in it's winter resting spot and 10 crates of dry ash with some poplar mixed in. And a bunch of ash and 32" poplar stored outside. I cover the top with scrap roof sealer. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## chipper1

Nice, When I first saw the pictures I though that's not a "little" crane.
Probably the same crane they used for setting the windmills in the background of the second post.

Nice crates there. I may need to do something like that. Maybe on a gravity rack in the woodshed.


----------



## cantoo

The bottom of the crate is a 30" brick skid then I put 2x4's and a 2x6 in the middle so they work for 16" long splits too. Scrap twisted wood from work and temporary framing. They are about 48x48 x 30" wide. About all the wet wood my tractor will lift 2 high.
My son showed my grandson his next years toy. We bought the kitty cat when my son was about 3 or 4. When my 3 kids were done with it I put it in a wooden box and put it away in the barn. A few years ago my son fixed it all up so it's ready to go as soon as he is big enough to drive it. My son is 28 now so it's been there for awhile. He crawled all over it inside the box smiling like crazy. He's just like my son was at that age, anything with a motor and he was on it.


----------



## chipper1

Nice, we have a couple of the old Honda TRX70's, one 86 and the rare 87.

Are the crates inside the same as the ones outside.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, same crates inside and outside.
This is one of the cranes that set the windmills in the pics. Operator said the ground was too soft to drive to the next setup site. Boss says I'll show you how to do it. 3 minutes later it was a $3 million scrap pile. Soft pocket of clay, lucky it was under both tracks and it fell right over backwards. No one was hurt, everyone moved away when the Boss got in the seat, everyone knew what was going to happen.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Hey dancan.
> Nice haul there. How do you buck those up and split them, 16" and in half?
> Never seen the tool, looks sweet, what is it. I don't hit rocks often, but like to get the dirt at the base and mainly cut very hard wood.
> 
> Here's my little load for the day.
> 5 nice pieces of locust I had out back for chairs in the gravel pit for shooting chairs and tables. They went right in the house for this weeks wood.View attachment 481105


So it was a bit dark when I grabbed this little load up. I had a bunch of it on the stove top drying off as normal, and then I saw something odd a perfectly round little ice ball, so I went to grab it and it wasn't even cold how could that be.
Turns out it wasn't ice it was something out of a bullet. Upon further investigation I found shot and what i would guess is a full metal jacketed 223 bullet


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> chipper1, the big house was a tear down lot so no power needed. Hydro jumpered off the lines so no power for that lot. 12,000 volt I think they said. This is a 400 ton crane in downtown Mississauga. Had to lift the 4 pieces over 130' high to clear the trees and drop it between them onto the foundation.
> View attachment 481292
> View attachment 481293
> View attachment 481294



Every boy NEEDS one of them things!!1 I mean, think of the possibilities..swapping engines on the briggs push mower..take it to the pond for bobber fishing way out in the middle...put the boss's truck up in a tree, before you ask for a raise..lil bargaining position there...stuff like that


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper1, same crates inside and outside.
> This is one of the cranes that set the windmills in the pics. Operator said the ground was too soft to drive to the next setup site. Boss says I'll show you how to do it. 3 minutes later it was a $3 million scrap pile. Soft pocket of clay, lucky it was under both tracks and it fell right over backwards. No one was hurt, everyone moved away when the Boss got in the seat, everyone knew what was going to happen.
> View attachment 481350
> View attachment 481351


I've had plenty of hold on a minute I'll be right back after I change my Depends moments, but wow.
That one had to be like a bad carnival ride, all in slow motion. Have you ever seen those videos of the crane accidents on utube, oh man.
Just having an outrigger sink on you when you got a load sticking out 100' will make you get out of the seat and go check yourself. All I can say is I feel like I need to call up a buddy to get my "prescription" filled cause all those times are rushing back into my mind

Looks like you were on a covert mission there to get that second picture, or is that some sort of abstract scene where you use the serenity of nature with the chaos of mankind. You must be one of those tree hugger types


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Every boy NEEDS one of them things!!1 I mean, think of the possibilities..swapping engines on the briggs push mower..take it to the pond for bobber fishing way out in the middle...put the boss's truck up in a tree, before you ask for a raise..lil bargaining position there...stuff like that


My BIL used to always say that in regards to the Kubota mini excavators, everyone needs one of these, they just don't know it yet


----------



## MustangMike

I rented a little excavator when I built my house. Dug the footings, footing drains, and a curtain drain around the entire lot. Very useful little pieces of equipment, I wish I did have one. That and a Bobcat, and you would be all set (need the Bobcat to do things like putting the gravel in the curtain drains).

I always rented it on Sundays, cause then they would deliver it Sat evening and not pick it up till Monday morning, giving you a lot of extra time. So one Sunday is is pouring rain like crazy, but I gotta do my work, and I'm straddling a 4" ditch and end up at the bottom of it. Darn good thing you can dig & pull yourself out with them things!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I rented a little excavator when I built my house. Dug the footings, footing drains, and a curtain drain around the entire lot. Very useful little pieces of equipment, I wish I did have one. That and a Bobcat, and you would be all set (need the Bobcat to do things like putting the gravel in the curtain drains).
> 
> I always rented it on Sundays, cause then they would deliver it Sat evening and not pick it up till Monday morning, giving you a lot of extra time. So one Sunday is is pouring rain like crazy, but I gotta do my work, and I'm straddling a 4" ditch and end up at the bottom of it(Gotta watch out for those deep ones hee hee). Darn good thing you can dig & pull yourself out with them things! That was a close one Mike better have one on me


They work great for japanese felling


chipper1 said:


> I just did some Japanese felling yesterday .View attachment 471896


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Got the 3 pth welded up and the blower back on. I only stacked 1 skid of ash, too much snow and too little ambition today.
> 
> View attachment 481117
> View attachment 481118



I like the weld puddle flow path on the welded repair! no doubt totally deep penetration... terrain proof now! maybe operator, too. lol....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> chipper1, the big house was a tear down lot so no power needed. Hydro jumpered off the lines so no power for that lot. 12,000 volt I think they said. This is a 400 ton crane in downtown Mississauga. Had to lift the 4 pieces over 130' high to clear the trees and drop it between them onto the foundation.
> View attachment 481292
> View attachment 481293
> View attachment 481294



*WOW!* ..... 130' wow ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> *Figure I better put some wood related pics in here for a change.* Splitter in it's winter resting spot and 10 crates of dry ash with some poplar mixed in. And a bunch of ash and 32" poplar stored outside. I cover the top with scrap roof sealer. Seems to work pretty good.
> View attachment 481303
> View attachment 481304



glad you did! impressive. great to see your operation... did I mention - impressive? *WOW!* nice....

job well done!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> The bottom of the crate is a 30" brick skid then I put 2x4's and a 2x6 in the middle so they work for 16" long splits too. Scrap twisted wood from work and temporary framing. They are about 48x48 x 30" wide. About all the wet wood my tractor will lift 2 high.
> *My son showed my grandson his next years toy. We bought the kitty cat when my son was about 3 or 4. When my 3 kids were done with it I put it in a wooden box and put it away in the barn. A few years ago my son fixed it all up so it's ready to go as soon as he is big enough to drive it. My son is 28 now so it's been there for awhile. He crawled all over it inside the box smiling like crazy. He's just like my son was at that age, anything with a motor and he was on it.*
> View attachment 481322



awesome, cool story!... crated away, restored to new-like service... just waiting for the next generation! nice; real nice!!


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey guys I am back. Just digging out of the 30ish inches of snow. My wood piles are stranded until further notice. I can't get to them. I do have 5 days of wood in the house but that wont be enough. Warmer temps coming so hopefully the snow melts a bit. 

I am snow blower shopping now. Enough shoveling and borrowing the neighbors. So any recommendations are welcome.

We got a bit of snow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> Hey guys I am back. Just digging out of the 30ish inches of snow. My wood piles are stranded until further notice. I can't get to them. I do have 5 days of wood in the house but that wont be enough. Warmer temps coming so hopefully the snow melts a bit.
> 
> I am snow blower shopping now. Enough shoveling and borrowing the neighbors. So any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> We got a bit of snow.



_I am snow blower shopping now. Enough shoveling and borrowing the neighbors. So any recommendations are welcome._

I would have to have a tractor driven PTO snow blower... 35 hp or larger!

_We got a bit of snow._

yes you did! enjoyed seeing the pix, good quality shots. amazing load of work. just get it done and more falls!  I remember snow up in Seattle... about 12" was most I remember, always loved no-school snow days. I hear not much falls like the old days... naw, no global warming.... 

thanks for posting.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have absolutely no reason for a piece of equipment that has a PTO let alone a snowblower attachment. But bigger is better right. 

Thankfully the pile of work wasn't so bad just a few hours with the neighbors snow blower and it was taken care of. The real work is digging out my MIL. I did about half of it yesterday. I hope to finish it today. I only work until I start getting tired and call it a day. I can come back the next day and keep working at it. I just dont want her to do the shoveling. There is just too much snow.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Hey guys I am back. Just digging out of the 30ish inches of snow. My wood piles are stranded until further notice. I can't get to them. I do have 5 days of wood in the house but that wont be enough. Warmer temps coming so hopefully the snow melts a bit.
> 
> I am snow blower shopping now. Enough shoveling and borrowing the neighbors. So any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> We got a bit of snow.


I don't know if you have a riding lawnmower or not. I had a blower on the front of my craftsman mower and it worked really well.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I have absolutely no reason for a piece of equipment that has a PTO let alone a snowblower attachment. But bigger is better right.
> 
> Thankfully the pile of work wasn't so bad just a few hours with the neighbors snow blower and it was taken care of. The real work is digging out my MIL. I did about half of it yesterday. I hope to finish it today. I only work until I start getting tired and call it a day. I can come back the next day and keep working at it. I just dont want her to do the shoveling. There is just too much snow.


You know you want a setup like Farmer Steves NA.
Looks he's been busy, trying to keep up with the GMT, all his snow, and the neighbors


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Hey guys I am back. Just digging out of the 30ish inches of snow. My wood piles are stranded until further notice. I can't get to them. I do have 5 days of wood in the house but that wont be enough. Warmer temps coming so hopefully the snow melts a bit.
> 
> I am snow blower shopping now. Enough shoveling and borrowing the neighbors. So any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> We got a bit of snow.



A real garden tractor that can take attachments is pretty handy. Belly mower, front blade, rear rototiller, snow blower, generator, pull a decent wagon, etc.


----------



## nomad_archer

No real garden tractor here. Just mid range lawn tractor that is only good for cutting grass and pulling a mini trailer around. It may take an attachment but I have places I need to move snow that I couldn't get a lawn tractor into. I am now looking at a husky and a ariens entry level models. I don't get that much snow except for a few times a year.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I have absolutely no reason for a piece of equipment that has a PTO let alone a snowblower attachment. But bigger is better right.
> 
> Thankfully the pile of work wasn't so bad just a few hours with the neighbors snow blower and it was taken care of. The real work is digging out my MIL. I did about half of it yesterday. I hope to finish it today. I only work until I start getting tired and call it a day. I can come back the next day and keep working at it. I just dont want her to do the shoveling. There is just too much snow.



Kind of a mean conversion Mother Nature did with two and a half inches of rain. It sounds like you are working smart. Just because it came in a couple days doesn't mean it has to leave as fast. Steady as she goes.


----------



## svk

For the first time of the season, I finally get to use my new to me ATV plow tonight. We got about an inch of snow overnight and it is still coming down.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> For the first time of the season, I finally get to use my new to me ATV plow tonight. We got about an inch of snow overnight and it is still coming down.


Been there done that, wish we had more snow this yr not sure wether to blame you or me for getting a new plow, or maybe it's GM1's fault
Very impressed with what you can do with a plow on a quad. The last one I used was a 60" on a 2000 Honda Foreman with electric shift, it kicked butt. I prefer the manual lift as it is a lot faster and you get a good feel for what your doing especially when stacking snow(it's different than stacking wood).
What quad/plow do you have.


----------



## Erik B

nomad_archer said:


> No real garden tractor here. Just mid range lawn tractor that is only good for cutting grass and pulling a mini trailer around. It may take an attachment but I have places I need to move snow that I couldn't get a lawn tractor into. I am now looking at a husky and a ariens entry level models. I don't get that much snow except for a few times a year.


@nomad_archer Back in the late 80's I bought a craftsman snow blower--26" 8H.P. trac-drive dual stage with electric starter. Still works great, especially when I have to clear a path accros the lawn to the wood shed. If you do get the occasional heavy snow storm, having a larger blower is nice. The electric start is great. Mine is an A/C starter, so you have to be fairly close to an outlet.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Been there done that, wish we had more snow this yr not sure wether to blame you or me for getting a new plow, or maybe it's GM1's fault
> Very impressed with what you can do with a plow on a quad. The last one I used was a 60" on a 2000 Honda Foreman with electric shift, it kicked butt. I prefer the manual lift as it is a lot faster and you get a good feel for what your doing especially when stacking snow(it's different than stacking wood).
> What quad/plow do you have.


Yamaha Kodiak 400 with a straight 52"

Tires have tread but are rather hard so I dont have great winter traction. Enough to do a paved driveway though.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer Back in the late 80's I bought a craftsman snow blower--26" 8H.P. trac-drive dual stage with electric starter. Still works great, especially when I have to clear a path accros the lawn to the wood shed. If you do get the occasional heavy snow storm, having a larger blower is nice. The electric start is great. Mine is an A/C starter, so you have to be fairly close to an outlet.


I agree Erik.
The best plan is just like with saws, at least a two saw plan.
You should have at minimum one single stage(50cc saw)and one 2-stage(70cc) but it's not a bad thing to have more
If this was a saw thread and you said you cut 2 cord a yr this is what you would need NA


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yamaha Kodiak 400 with a straight 52"
> 
> Tires have tread but are rather hard so I dont have great winter traction. Enough to do a paved driveway though.


My buddy has the old big bear, and it does a great job.
I have been impressed with the wear and traction on the Foremans stock tires, but have not ran many others.
If you don't run it on the road much a nice set of chains will decrease your tire wear while plowing and help gobs for traction.
I also find plowing in second works best on the Foremans as first is so low you just spin.
The pile of snow in the GMT pictures today was all stacked by my old quad plow.


----------



## nomad_archer

hoooly moly chipper. With that thing I could put the snow back into my neighbors drive.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> hoooly moly chipper. With that thing I could put the snow back into my neighbors drive.


Yeah, the 928, or 724 does the same thing, just on a smaller basis. The tracks are overkill and not needed unless you have steep hills, or have a porch up steps you need to get to, the tracks can climb steps.
They are not as easy to move around though.
A wheeled HS724 is all you need for your place. Easy to maneuver and will do everything in your pictures with 10" of snow on the ground in 30min no problem taking your time. The light is a nice option to have as much of the snow removal I do is after dark.
They are a great high end piece of equipment which you will be wanting to run. You would have trails all over the yard just because you could.
When you own Honda snowblower you can't get enough snow.
Just search the reviews on the Hondas, watch the videos, then do the same for any other blower you look at.
Take your time winter will be gone in a hot second, no rush, besides you can grab the neighbors up one more time this yr if needed and do like SA said and just take him out to eat(which is something you should just do anyway).


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper, my options are limited because I am looking at near entry level or slightly above because I don't need much and I refuse to buy anything made by MTD. 

I had a awful experience trying to get my cub cadet lawn tractor warrantied. I bought it from a lawn and garden place that services them etc, etc, etc. Long story short I got it warrantied but had to talk to the head honcho in the warranty department that the customer service reps said that "I couldn't talk to". He didn't want to warranty my issue. He ultimately did because otherwise we were going to small claims court because the repair shop did unauthorized repairs and my equipment and they would not honor my warranty claim and had no proof of abuse or neglect. He claimed my mower with 55 hours was a high hour machine . He also threatened that any future warranty claims would be denied. Which happens to be illegal. So therefore anything made by MTD is off the table.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, the 928, or 724 does the same thing, just on a smaller basis. They are a gigh end piece of equipment which you will be wanting to run. You would have trails all over the yard just because you could.
> When you own Honda snowblower you can't get enough snow.



I'm still having a hard time with the msrp on the lowest end 2 stage is at 2$400. It I still lived in the snow belt that would be a no brainer but I don't. I usually only get 1 or 2 snows a year that make me want to have a snow blower.


----------



## chipper1

I get that. Thats why I said I prefer to buy a used one for the price of a new big box store one.
Here's one, use your negotiating skills.
This is the same basic one as the 724, just a bit older. I would remove the skids on the back and put steel rollers on the sides where the new ones have skids. 
Hope this helps, and like said above no rush as it's not even a necessity, how long have you lived without one.


----------



## Russell larsen

I look for people putting wood to the curb in the local burbs. Of course i ask first. But most times they put it out for there township to dispose of.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> chipper, my options are limited because I am looking at near entry level or slightly above because I don't need much and I refuse to buy anything made by MTD.
> 
> I had a awful experience trying to get my cub cadet lawn tractor warrantied. I bought it from a lawn and garden place that services them etc, etc, etc. Long story short I got it warrantied but had to talk to the head honcho in the warranty department that the customer service reps said that "I couldn't talk to". He didn't want to warranty my issue. He ultimately did because otherwise we were going to small claims court because the repair shop did unauthorized repairs and my equipment and they would not honor my warranty claim and had no proof of abuse or neglect. He claimed my mower with 55 hours was a high hour machine . He also threatened that any future warranty claims would be denied. Which happens to be illegal. So therefore anything made by MTD is off the table.


I somehow overlooked this post.
Sorry to hear about that, it's more and more prevalent these days. It seems that customer service is just a dept these days and not a service.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I somehow overlooked this post.
> Sorry to hear about that, it's more and more prevalent these days. It seems that customer service is just a dept these days and not a service.



It is the most ridiculous thing I ever dealt with. Also this took 3-4 months before my lawn tractor was back and repaired to my satisfaction. I took it in to the service dept at the local shop in march when it was still snowing. I didnt get it back and repaired until July. I guess I made so much noise that they kept putting me on the bottom of the pile. Good thing the neighbor let me use his mower.


----------



## MountainHigh

Hey SVK .... that new saw arrived yet? We need pictures! 

Put my 346 back on the shelf and was running my 562xp again this past few days on a few Fir trees brought down during a recent windstorm, and I'm still grinning


----------



## MustangMike

Comparing my ATV with the 5' Dinali plow to the big Lawn Tractor with the 4' plow is like comparing a pro ball player to a little league!

It just really gets it done, moves snow banks etc., and no chains needed!


----------



## wudpirat

My Honda ATV Rancher with the 5 ft plow duz my drive just fine. I have chains but only needed them one time when we had freezing rain covering the snow. It was so slick it was dangerous to walk, but got the job done.
I don't plow much anymore, I leave that to my oldest son, the gearhead.
I do the broom and shovel part,but only enough to get to the wood shed from the cellar door.
Or make a path for the pups to go out and whizz. Ms Kitty is on her own.
I guess I'll have to make a path to the Pine stack, burned up most of what was close by the house. A couple of splits on a bed of coals gets the fire going again. All my noodles are gone up in smoke.
I don't know what to do about the beavers, they are doing a number on my wood lot. Have to talk to my neighbor Ken, they are starting on his woodlot also. I get his dead and blow downs.

When I works, I works hard,
When I rest, I rests easy.
And when I sits, I fall asleep.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> For the first time of the season, I finally get to use my new to me ATV plow tonight. We got about an inch of snow overnight and it is still coming down.


Guess not. It all melted lol.


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> My Honda ATV Rancher with the 5 ft plow duz my drive just fine. I have chains but only needed them one time when we had freezing rain covering the snow. It was so slick it was dangerous to walk, but got the job done.
> I don't plow much anymore, I leave that to my oldest son, the gearhead.
> I do the broom and shovel part,but only enough to get to the wood shed from the cellar door.
> Or make a path for the pups to go out and whizz. Ms Kitty is on her own.
> I guess I'll have to make a path to the Pine stack, burned up most of what was close by the house. A couple of splits on a bed of coals gets the fire going again. All my noodles are gone up in smoke.
> I don't know what to do about the beavers, they are doing a number on my wood lot. Have to talk to my neighbor Ken, they are starting on his woodlot also. I get his dead and blow downs.
> 
> When I works, I works hard,
> When I rest, I rests easy.
> And when I sits, I fall asleep.


Can I ask where you got the chains? Do they stay on pretty well?


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> It is the most ridiculous thing I ever dealt with. Also this took 3-4 months before my lawn tractor was back and repaired to my satisfaction. I took it in to the service dept at the local shop in march when it was still snowing. I didnt get it back and repaired until July. I guess I made so much noise that they kept putting me on the bottom of the pile. Good thing the neighbor let me use his mower.



ON CL, you need to scrounge opposite seasons for the best deals, like now while it is still winter is a good time to get push mowers, riding mowers, weed whacks, etc, then spring and summer look for saws, your snow blowers, etc. Not a real hard exact rule, just what I have seen. Like..don't go looking for a used shotgun a week before turkey season.


----------



## svk

MountainHigh said:


> Hey SVK .... that new saw arrived yet? We need pictures!
> 
> Put my 346 back on the shelf and was running my 562xp again this past few days on a few Fir trees brought down during a recent windstorm, and I'm still grinning


I'm picking it up the week after Valentine's Day. Can't wait


----------



## svk

@MustangMike too bad it's your busy season when I'm up in Albany in a few weeks. Would love to get together.


----------



## cantoo

Nomad, what about a zip line and toboggan for your firewood? Maybe a cheap winch and pull the wood to the house, no shovelling or blowing for wood collection.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> ON CL, you need to scrounge opposite seasons for the best deals, like now while it is still winter is a good time to get push mowers, riding mowers, weed whacks, etc, then spring and summer look for saws, your snow blowers, etc. Not a real hard exact rule, just what I have seen. Like..don't go looking for a used shotgun a week before turkey season.


Hey zogger, I partially agree especially since you said "Not a real hard exact rule" 
I find it to be a bit different according to what I've seen in our market. The best deals are sniped(remember the app for doing that on ebay)right in season. Most people are like me lazy, fortunately for me they are a little bit worse than me. They do not list items out of season because they "will not sell". I used to look for things out of season all the time, very little these days. The main time I find stuff out of season is when people are moving or just a normal garage sale. What makes these deals hard to find is that unless you look through the "garage sale list" specifically you will only find them when searching a specific item or brand. I like doing brand/item searches, but they can also be troublesome Example; Huskee log splitter, the owner list it as a Husky logsplitter, or wood splitter I would not have found either, I search them all(huskee husky splitter logsplitter woodsplitter, even spliter) looking for the stuff that falls through the cracks, and now and then I get a nice morsel.
I was looking for roto tillers today and it is very limited right now and no deals. Come spring someone will pull there's out like they've done every spring since they moved to clean the garage, and decide maybe I should sell this since we don't need it. They won't even look to see how much they are going for, but list it for way less than they bought it for because it will not run without the choke on. In comes Brett, with cash in hand, clean carb and list for a fair profit.
I do agree, that craigslist might not be the best place to look for a turkey gun for sale(it is a prohibited item) although I really don't think that's what you meant. Thus lies the question when do most people sell a turkey gun, when do people sell them the most, when will there be the most to compare prices to, and to use a negotiating tool in a purchase(I don't do this in regards to craigslist, it was said for the benefit of others).
I do agree that we should keep our eyes open in season and out. Whenever we are in a place of desperation we almost always end up making a sacrifice on some aspect of a purchase.
Thus the adage: you can get it cheap, you can get it right, or you can get it now, pick any two.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> @MustangMike too bad it's your busy season when I'm up in Albany in a few weeks. Would love to get together.



Would love to get to see your saws, but unfortunately, between 2/1 & 4/15 it is just not possible.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Hey zogger, I partially agree especially since you said "Not a real hard exact rule"
> I find it to be a bit different according to what I've seen in our market. The best deals are sniped(remember the app for doing that on ebay)right in season. Most people are like me lazy, fortunately for me they are a little bit worse than me. They do not list items out of season because they "will not sell". I used to look for things out of season all the time, very little these days. The main time I find stuff out of season is when people are moving or just a normal garage sale. What makes these deals hard to find is that unless you look through the "garage sale list" specifically you will only find them when searching a specific item or brand. I like doing brand/item searches, but they can also be troublesome Example; Huskee log splitter, the owner list it as a Husky logsplitter, or wood splitter I would not have found either, I search them all(huskee husky splitter logsplitter woodsplitter, even spliter) looking for the stuff that falls through the cracks, and now and then I get a nice morsel.
> I was looking for roto tillers today and it is very limited right now and no deals. Come spring someone will pull there's out like they've done every spring since they moved to clean the garage, and decide maybe I should sell this since we don't need it. They won't even look to see how much they are going for, but list it for way less than they bought it for because it will not run without the choke on. In comes Brett, with cash in hand, clean carb and list for a fair profit.
> I do agree, that craigslist might not be the best place to look for a turkey gun for sale(it is a prohibited item) although I really don't think that's what you meant. Thus lies the question when do most people sell a turkey gun, when do people sell them the most, when will there be the most to compare prices to, and to use a negotiating tool in a purchase(I don't do this in regards to craigslist, it was said for the benefit of others).
> I do agree that we should keep our eyes open in season and out. Whenever we are in a place of desperation we almost always end up making a sacrifice on some aspect of a purchase.
> Thus the adage: you can get it cheap, you can get it right, or you can get it now, pick any two.


As for CL, or kijiji here in Canada, I find compound word errors don't show in searches. For example chain saw won't show up when I search for chainsaw. I find overlooked ads that way. I also look for ads without pictures because a lot of people won't even look at an ad without a pic. Got a great deal on a boat that way. 
When I advertise firewood for sale, I include both firewood and fire wood in the ad title. That way no matter what the knuckleheads search, they find me. Lol


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> As for CL, or kijiji here in Canada, I find compound word errors don't show in searches. For example chain saw won't show up when I search for chainsaw. I find overlooked ads that way. I also look for ads without pictures because a lot of people won't even look at an ad without a pic. Got a great deal on a boat that way.
> When I advertise firewood for sale, I include both firewood and fire wood in the ad title. That way no matter what the knuckleheads search, they find me. Lol


Ditto.
There are many similar tricks to searching there.
Lets see some pictures of the boat.


----------



## JustJeff

I bought it with firewood money from wood I Scrounged. Just to stay on topic. Lol.


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> I bought it with firewood money from wood I Scrounged. Just to stay on topic. Lol.


Expect to see you doing underwater log recovery now from old timber drives! Real _scrounging!_
(just like on _Axmen_!)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Expect to see you doing underwater log recovery now from old timber drives! Real _scrounging!_
> (just like on _Axmen_!)
> 
> Philbert


Many pages back I have pictures of virgin white pine I scrounged from the lake near my hunting cabin. 

They had an early spring and lost 900k board feet of white pine into the lake in 1912. Much of it is still there.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Many pages back I have pictures of virgin white pine I scrounged from the lake near my hunting cabin.
> 
> They had an early spring and lost 900k board feet of white pine into the lake in 1912. Much of it is still there.



That is a lot of potential fishing snags.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Many pages back I have pictures of virgin white pine I scrounged from the lake near my hunting cabin.


Too nice to use for firewood. Not sure if there are ownership issues - I know that there were claims made about Lake Superior reclaimed logs.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 481696
> I bought it with firewood money from wood I Scrounged. Just to stay on topic. Lol.


Nice, boat.
Guess the real question is will you take me to your favorite fishing spot as that is a highly debated thing here in the scrounging thread
It's only fair if I share a couple pictures now too.
Mine is the canoe that is buried in the snow in the background behind the trailers.
I got it with one of the two little boat motors.
The little trailer was a craigslist score as well as the Suburban(fresh out of Oregon, no rust).
The shovel on the big trailer I got thrown in on a snow blower deal along with another just like it, the extra premix, and the premix gas can.
If anyone wants to buy some stuff off season all three boat motors, trolling motor, edger, mower, pressure washer, rototiller, and the pink paint(I will even throw in the drywall on that deal to make it happen), are all for sale. The main reason I don't list this stuff now is I have to give it away because most who buy out of season expect the deal of the century.
To keep on topic, I scrounged through a lot of crap to get all this stuff lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

If you weren't in MI we maybe talking about one of the hondas. What hp are the silver newer hondas?


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> That is a lot of potential fishing snags.


Also a great hold for fish. They love the shelter.
Fishing is like many things no risk no reward.
Also you can use this one if you'd like.
Your odds of catching fish are greatly increased in direct proportion to the amount your line is in the water.
Similar to the one above and also similar to craigslist


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> If you weren't in MI we maybe talking about one of the hondas. What hp are the silver newer hondas?


2hp, I can do a slight discount for both, or even more for all three, even throw the trolling motor in 
Why should a few states separate us, I go to Ohio at least once a month.
I can meet up in Toledo, or if one of my guys has generators to pick up I stop in Cleveland.
@svk you driving to NY, if so he could drop them off
To stay on topic we could see your saws then


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Nice, boat.
> Guess the real question is will you take me to your favorite fishing spot as that is a highly debated thing here in the scrounging thread
> It's only fair if I share a couple pictures now too.
> Mine is the canoe that is buried in the snow in the background behind the trailers.
> I got it with one of the two little boat motors.
> The little trailer was a craigslist score as well as the Suburban(fresh out of Oregon, no rust).
> The shovel on the big trailer I got thrown in on a snow blower deal along with another just like it, the extra premix, and the premix gas can.
> If anyone wants to buy some stuff off season all three boat motors, trolling motor, edger, mower, pressure washer, rototiller, and the pink paint(I will even throw in the drywall on that deal to make it happen), are all for sale. The main reason I don't list this stuff now is I have to give it away because most who buy out of season expect the deal of the century.
> To keep on topic, I scrounged through a lot of crap to get all this stuff lol.
> View attachment 481768
> View attachment 481783


I do need a trolling motor. If you deliver it, I will darn sure take you fishing to a place a select few of us refer to as "guarantee lake"


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> 2hp, I can do a slight discount for both, or even more for all three, even throw the trolling motor in
> Why should a few states separate us, I go to Ohio at least once a month.
> I can meet up in Toledo, or if one of my guys has generators to pick up I stop in Cleveland.
> @svk you driving to NY, if so he could drop them off
> To stay on topic we could see you saws then



Actually was hoping for a 9.9 to replace my old man's evinrude 9.9. I just dont trust after it self destructed on our last fishing trip to canada. He had it rebuilt but I still don't trust it. It has given us fits since the day it was new back in the 80's. We took a tool box with us on the water and needed almost every time out.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> 2hp, I can do a slight discount for both, or even more for all three, even throw the trolling motor in
> Why should a few states separate us, I go to Ohio at least once a month.
> I can meet up in Toledo, or if one of my guys has generators to pick up I stop in Cleveland.
> @svk you driving to NY, if so he could drop them off
> To stay on topic we could see your saws then


I am driving however you'd be hard pressed to fit a standard envelope into the spare space in our Suburban. Wife and 5 kids fills the place up pretty full.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, boat.
> Guess the real question is will you take me to your favorite fishing spot as that is a highly debated thing here in the scrounging thread
> It's only fair if I share a couple pictures now too.
> Mine is the canoe that is buried in the snow in the background behind the trailers.
> I got it with one of the two little boat motors.
> The little trailer was a craigslist score as well as the Suburban(fresh out of Oregon, no rust).
> The shovel on the big trailer I got thrown in on a snow blower deal along with another just like it, the extra premix, and the premix gas can.
> If anyone wants to buy some stuff off season all three boat motors, trolling motor, edger, mower, pressure washer, rototiller, and the pink paint(I will even throw in the drywall on that deal to make it happen), are all for sale. The main reason I don't list this stuff now is I have to give it away because most who buy out of season expect the deal of the century.
> To keep on topic, I scrounged through a lot of crap to get all this stuff lol.
> View attachment 481768
> View attachment 481783


Nice looking little honda. I need something 2-4 horse with integral tank.

I did pick up a cherry Johnson 9.5 for $100 bucks. Guy had bought it for $450 a couple years before and barely used it. One of the cleanest vintage OB's I have ever seen. One of the few "you suck" deals I have ever been in on.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Too nice to use for firewood. Not sure if there are ownership issues - I know that there were claims made about Lake Superior reclaimed logs.
> 
> Philbert


Definitely not too nice. We aren't talking big logs here, mostly 8-14" They were found to have a high amount of dry rot and thats why they were left in the lake.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Actually was hoping for a 9.9 to replace my old man's evinrude 9.9. I just dont trust after it self destructed on our last fishing trip to canada. He had it rebuilt but I still don't trust it. It has given us fits since the day it was new back in the 80's. We took a tool box with us on the water and needed almost every time out.


Are we going to get started on my bias's lol.
That old Honda is a 5hp and I would rather put my vacation in jeopardy trusting it than most things others have had there hands in, you asked for that one NA.



svk said:


> I am driving however you'd be hard pressed to fit a standard envelope into the spare space in our Suburban. Wife and 5 kids fills the place up pretty full.


Ok, so far I have 2 small Hondas and the 5hp for your dad delivery to NA in PA.
If there is any room I can find it(the trick is thinking outside the box, you got running boards right LOL), if they both won't fit on the way out you can grab yours on the way back svk. Don't worry just swing on buy, will leave the fire going for ya and plenty of wood to cut cookies with.

A trolling motor to Ontario, I will personally deliver, and give a guarantee on the motor if I get a guarantee on the fishing, FISH ON. 


Wood Nazi said:


> I do need a trolling motor. If you deliver it, I will darn sure take you fishing to a place a select few of us refer to as "guarantee lake"


So here's the invoice
2-2hp Honda Motors $800
1-5hp Honda Motor $450
1-Trolling Motor(not a Honda, sorry) $75
Fishing trip with Wood Nazi to "guarantee lake" Priceless


----------



## chipper1

Back on topic, sort of.
I just talked to a guy on a wood processor. He will be getting back with me in a bit with a link to a video.
It doesn't sound like what I was hoping for, but I will look at it to see if I can incorporate any of the design features into something if I ever build or have the opportunity to help design on.
One odd thing, his phone #ends in 6660, is this a bad omen


----------



## MNGuns

chipper1 said:


> Back on topic, sort of.
> I just talked to a guy on a wood processor. He will be getting back with me in a bit with a link to a video.
> It doesn't sound like what I was hoping for, but I will look at it to see if I can incorporate any of the design features into something if I ever build or have the opportunity to help design on.
> One odd thing, his phone #ends in 6660, is this a bad omen



If it makes you feel better, my phone number ends in 6660 also....


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> If it makes you feel better, my phone number ends in 6660 also....


My cabin phone prefix is 666


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My cabin phone prefix is 666


Ok, now I'm even more worried


MNGuns said:


> If it makes you feel better, my phone number ends in 6660 also....


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Are we going to get started on my bias's lol.
> That old Honda is a 5hp and I would rather put my vacation in jeopardy trusting it than most things others have had there hands in, you asked for that one NA.
> 
> 
> Ok, so far I have 2 small Hondas and the 5hp for your dad delivery to NA in PA.
> If there is any room I can find it(the trick is thinking outside the box, you got running boards right LOL), if they both won't fit on the way out you can grab yours on the way back svk. Don't worry just swing on buy, will leave the fire going for ya and plenty of wood to cut cookies with.
> 
> A trolling motor to Ontario, I will personally deliver, and give a guarantee on the motor if I get a guarantee on the fishing, FISH ON.
> 
> So here's the invoice
> 2-2hp Honda Motors $800
> 1-5hp Honda Motor $450
> 1-Trolling Motor(not a Honda, sorry) $75
> Fishing trip with Wood Nazi to "guarantee lake" Priceless


Done deal!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Nice looking little honda. I need something 2-4 horse with integral tank.
> 
> I did pick up a cherry Johnson 9.5 for $100 bucks. Guy had bought it for $450 a couple years before and barely used it. One of the cleanest vintage OB's I have ever seen. One of the few "you suck" deals I have ever been in on.


 i've got a nice little 3 hp johnson with an integral tank. only thing is it's 60 years old. 32:1. keeps the skeeters away.


----------



## farmer steve

okay back to wood. split some of the big dead oak i found last week. not snob wood but it will do.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i've got a nice little 3 hp johnson with an integral tank. only thing is it's 60 years old. 32:1. keeps the skeeters away.


Beauty.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> That is a lot of potential fishing snags.




I used to get all my lures and hooks back in the day going diving at popular spots and re treiving all the lost snagged stuff. Also interesting is bed cover, dang, that's where the biggunz hang out, wherever the shadow is, es[ecially if there's a nice log underwater still suspended by branches, right next to a seaweed bed. they just lurk there and wait for a baitfish whatever to come by.

The slickest way to line fish is underwater, drag it right past their nose.....note: do not do with real big fish....


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> The slickest way to line fish is underwater, drag it right past their nose.....note: do not do with real big fish....


That's also called '_noodling_'!

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, you have to drive within 6 miles of my place to get to Wood Nazi's place. Just built a dozen more crates tonight, you can fill them for practice. And if you are any good at fixing 4 wheelers I have some you can play with too.


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> The slickest way to line fish is underwater, drag it right past their nose.....note: do not do with real big fish....


Pffft. Here's fishing kiwi-stylz:


Outside of Australians and some recent refugee migrants in Europe, we can out-crazy most when it comes to finding new ways to risk our lives doing 'fun stuff'. It's in our DNA, but I'm proud to say I'm one of the few with a genetic abnormality.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> Pffft. Here's fishing kiwi-stylz:
> 
> 
> Outside of Australians and some recent refugee migrants in Europe, we can out-crazy most when it comes to finding new ways to risk our lives doing 'fun stuff'. It's in our DNA, but I'm proud to say I'm one of the few with a genetic abnormality.


 BWAHAHAHAH HOOT HOOT! Love it, pure nutz!


----------



## hautions11

My free wood story. The next door neighbor had a huge oak tree taken down a couple years ago. It was close to the house so they took it down in small pieces. When they got down to the trunk, they cut 3' chunks, that ranged from 4' to 5' in diameter. The tree service had a Bob cat that could barely pick up the trunk pieces. Now here is Larry the wood scrounged, hey I'll take a couple trunk pieces, if you put them in my splitting area and deliver some of the nice top sections. Well when it was all done, I had a bunch of top pieces and 12 60" diameter trunk rounds 3' long. They are a little awkward to deal with but the red oak is awesome. I have two pieces left and worked on them tonight


----------



## nomad_archer

Pictures are not working


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Pffft. Here's fishing kiwi-stylz:
> 
> 
> Outside of Australians and some recent refugee migrants in Europe, we can out-crazy most when it comes to finding new ways to risk our lives doing 'fun stuff'. It's in our DNA, but I'm proud to say I'm one of the few with a genetic abnormality.




Well, nice, but, dinner is still in the water!


----------



## KiwiBro

Conservationists at


----------



## hautions11

Fixed the pictures. Ill be a little bummed when the last round is gone.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, but, I'm still drooling for some of those Mahi Mahi!

When my wife and I were in St Thomas (several years ago) we could not find anyone else to go fishing with us, so we got a Captain to just take us, and I told him we wanted to use spinning rods. We got 39 fish, it was a great day! Mostly Black Fin Tuna, 2 Yellow Fin (one 45 lbs), and 4 Mahi Mahi.

The Captain was thrilled, as I'm sure were some of his friends and the local restaurants. We had never had Black Fin, so we took one back to the resort and the made it for us ... delicious!!!

Sorry, no pics to attach, back then I was still using film!


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Done deal!


I will just need your address and the address of "guarantee lake" as I tried to do a google search for it and can't seem to find it, also what part of it did you say was the hot spot


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 481823
> View attachment 481824
> okay back to wood. split some of the big dead oak i found last week. not snob wood but it will do.


You all must be snobbier than we are, because if I had that wood I might not want to share.
How much for a couple crates delivered to 49331 I'm getting a little low


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper1, you have to drive within 6 miles of my place to get to Wood Nazi's place. Just built a dozen more crates tonight, you can fill them for practice. And if you are any good at fixing 4 wheelers I have some you can play with too.
> View attachment 481839
> View attachment 481840


Man that all sounds great.
Sell a motor, catch some fish, crate some wood, and fix on quads. Sounds like a place I call home.
How far "north" of Goderich are you guys.
If this is it, you ain't to far at all.
https://www.google.com:443/maps/dir...1!1s0x8828c33b1b47184d:0xae30f38c3c87c066!3e0


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 481696
> I bought it with firewood money from wood I Scrounged. Just to stay on topic. Lol.



*the trim is perfect!!!!*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hautions11 said:


> My free wood story. The next door neighbor had a huge oak tree taken down a couple years ago. It was close to the house so they took it down in small pieces. When they got down to the trunk, they cut 3' chunks, that ranged from 4' to 5' in diameter. The tree service had a Bob cat that could barely pick up the trunk pieces. Now here is Larry the wood scrounged, hey I'll take a couple trunk pieces, if you put them in my splitting area and deliver some of the nice top sections. Well when it was all done, I had a bunch of top pieces and 12 60" diameter trunk rounds 3' long. They are a little awkward to deal with but the red oak is awesome. I have two pieces left and worked on them tonight



_>Now here is Larry the wood scrounge... 

 " Go Larry!~..."_

*small scale urban forestry, part II:*

I just finished hauling in some _free _scrounged oak wood, limbs and trunks... oak and cedar, cedar for outside use... in from a neighbor's, couple houses down the lane. but no 60" diameter stuff...  not even sure where I would put it, much less cut it up... but I will say this: way to go!!  here are some Before and After pix of my oak scrounge site... and some of the booty!:

Before:




After:




The Booty:










and some for *Brutus, *too.




got the biger chunks in on a nice sunny day... skid row, chains n bolts... but the rest... yesterday... cold, gray, windy and rainy! rainy! nobody was outside but me!!! gloves, (needed 3 pairs) chaps, boots, rain coat, orange safety vest, 2 sets ear plugs, googles and my saw! me and my saw! teamed up... still, clearly - no two ways about it... getting wood is hard work, and so...

now the real work begins.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You all must be snobbier than we are, because if I had that wood I might not want to share.
> How much for a couple crates delivered to 49331 I'm getting a little low



I thot it was pretty good, too!!


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Man that all sounds great.
> Sell a motor, catch some fish, crate some wood, and fix on quads. Sounds like a place I call home.
> How far "north" of Goderich are you guys.
> If this is it, you ain't to far at all.
> https://www.google.com:443/maps/dir...1!1s0x8828c33b1b47184d:0xae30f38c3c87c066!3e0


I am about 2 hours north of Goderich just outside of Owen Sound. And "guarantee" lake isn't on the map, it's a small spring fed lake (or really big pond). Only way to fish it is to drag a canoe through the mud. It's full of bass, you can catch them any day all day. I usually release them because its such a small lake.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> I'm still leaning towards a 16. I cut lots of wood up to 16" up here but not much above unless I'm stumping or attacking yard trees where the 2186/28" comes into play.
> 
> Plus a powerful saw with short bar really rips through the wood.


I just scrounged up a new 16" replaceable tip bar from ebay for $25 delivered. I have an 18" although it's a .058 so I only have semi chisel chain, and a 20" with lots of chain options. As I now have all three options available I will see which one I like best and if it ends up being the 18" I will order a better quality bar in .050 so I have more chain options available.

I was a little surprised how much more the .058 chisel chain was than .050. I guess there are just more guys spinning .050 loops to keep the cost down.

I really liked how my 2165 performed with a 16" so now I have a slightly more powerful saw that's a couple of pounds lighter. Should be a good time.


----------



## MustangMike

I just sorted through chains today myself. Ironically, my 20" and 36" are both in .050, but now (I did some swapping with my neighbor) all my 24" and 28" are .063. Likely, those are the bars lengths I will be using for milling. If I need to use the 36, I'll just be real careful.

I'm planning to do one more wood cut on Sat, as I have Tax Appointments scheduled for Sunday, so play time will be over!

Previously, I had 24" in both .050 & .064, not good.

The .050 & .063 chain cost the same, through Stihl or Baileys (all Stihl chain).


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I just scrounged up a new 16" replaceable tip bar from ebay for $25 delivered. I have an 18" although it's a .058 so I only have semi chisel chain, and a 20" with lots of chain options. As I now have all three options available I will see which one I like best and if it ends up being the 18" I will order a better quality bar in .050 so I have more chain options available.
> 
> I was a little surprised how much more the .058 chisel chain was than .050. I guess there are just more guys spinning .050 loops to keep the cost down.
> 
> I really liked how my 2165 performed with a 16" so now I have a slightly more powerful saw that's a couple of pounds lighter. Should be a good time.


LCS has/had some epic deals on short GB bars.
My 7900 generally uses the 32" bar, but I have a special 'angry bastard' 20" chain when bucking suitably sized wood with it, that's about as much fun as I've ever had with a saw. It's a chain I am constantly experimenting with different raker angles, cutter grinds. It's one hungry chain and devours everything in its path like a cookie monster. Certainly not a chain to be bore cutting with. Safety chain it aint. It shall get a good feed this arvo.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I am about 2 hours north of Goderich just outside of Owen Sound. And "guarantee" lake isn't on the map, it's a small spring fed lake (or really big pond). Only way to fish it is to drag a canoe through the mud. It's full of bass, you can catch them any day all day. I usually release them because its such a small lake.


So if your two hrs north of Goderich then how much past your place is cantoo's.
I wasn't really thinking it was on google maps, just referring back to multiple post of guys saying they wouldn't share there favorite scrounge spots, or fishing spots and giving them a bit of a hard time LOL.
Sounds like my sort of place, sticking lips, fish on.
Fun skipping largemouth across the surface with 6lb maxima on an ultralight


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> LCS has/had some epic deals on short GB bars.
> My 7900 generally uses the 32" bar, but I have a special 'angry bastard' 20" chain when bucking suitably sized wood with it, that's about as much fun as I've ever had with a saw. It's a chain I am constantly experimenting with different raker angles, cutter grinds. It's one hungry chain and devours everything in its path like a cookie monster. Certainly not a chain to be bore cutting with. Safety chain it aint. It shall get a good feed this arvo.


LCS is one place I always forget to check. Will have to take a look at them tomorrow.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, do you know Bruce Doll " Images of Visions"? He owns a business or used to do photography just outside Lowell. We built his house years ago near Fallasburg Park, I was there quite abit. I live just 20 minutes north of Goderich and maybe 1 1/2 hr from Wood Nazi.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> LCS has/had some epic deals on short GB bars.
> My 7900 generally uses the 32" bar, but I have a special 'angry bastard' 20" chain when bucking suitably sized wood with it, that's about as much fun as I've ever had with a saw. It's a chain I am constantly experimenting with different raker angles, cutter grinds. It's one hungry chain and devours everything in its path like a cookie monster. Certainly not a chain to be bore cutting with. Safety chain it aint. It shall get a good feed this arvo.


Wow they sure do have good prices. Unfortunately not for any bars I currently need.


----------



## SteveSS

I've never found one that fits any of my applications either.


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> I've never found one that fits any of my applications either.


Guess we need to buy a little Poulan lol. A041 bars are just about free.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper1, do you know Bruce Doll " Images of Visions"? He owns a business or used to do photography just outside Lowell. We built his house years ago near Fallasburg Park, I was there quite abit. I live just 20 minutes north of Goderich and maybe 1 1/2 hr from Wood Nazi.


Thats funny. I don't know him, but know exactly where he is(google). Today I drove 3 miles from there. Growing up that was a cruising/racing/parting spot for us at the park and up and down his rd and many others in that area. The first picture on his facebook page is where we used to drive our trucks up the flat river.
I sell boiler wood to a guy 1/4 mile from him. I also used to hunt across the st from the guy I sell the wood to.
My neighbors family owns all the houses on the second private drive south of his place I have a friend who lives at the end of 3 mile.
One of my daughters riding instructors is in the farm on the opposite side of the valley in the curve.
That is some of the best deer hunting in the state of Mi, I'm spoiled to have had the chance to hunt it. It is also one of the two largest herds of deer in our county I'm aware of.
So your only about 4hrs from me, I'm between I-96 and town, on top of the river valley.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wow they sure do have good prices. Unfortunately not for any bars I currently need.


What's LCS


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Wow they sure do have good prices. Unfortunately not for any bars I currently need.


I got some great deals on bars and chains from them when I got my husky 365. I don't know how they made any money after the Free shipping.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> What's LCS


Left coast supplies..... They usually have some good deals on various chain and saw stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> so now I have a slightly more powerful saw that's a couple of pounds lighter.



way to go! workx for me!!


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, small world indeed. I worked all over Michigan for about 6 years.


----------



## nomad_archer

So... I got some news for you guys. There is going to be another little nomad making its entrance to the world around the end of July.


----------



## chucker

nomad_archer said:


> So... I got some news for you guys. There is going to be another little nomad making its entrance to the world around the end of July.


? another "CHIP " off the ole block! hey... congrat's!!


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> So... I got some news for you guys. There is going to be another little nomad making its entrance to the world around the end of July.


Congratulations!


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Archer, Happy for you! Now you are talking about the important stuff!


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> So... I got some news for you guys. There is going to be another little nomad making its entrance to the world around the end of July.


That's right mike, another scrounger in the making, that is very important.


MustangMike said:


> Congrats Archer, Happy for you! Now you are talking about the important stuff!


----------



## chipper1

Managed to scrounge up a nice splitter today, another Huskee 22ton just like the one I already have just not quite as nice.
I have a newer county line 22ton I can get with a stuck float, but I'm not sure I can pull that off right now.

Check out this black locust I saw just around the corner from where I bought the splitter. Makes the fiskars look like a toy, I've never seen one this big, and it gets even larger just above the top of the picture because it y's out. There are 3 of them right in front of this house, this one was the biggest, but the others are also huge. The last picture shows how deep the fissures in the bark are. I took the picture so you could just see the other side, it's not of one tall piece that was sticking out, that's just how deep they are


Managed to scrounge up some lower priced fuel too


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks for the congratulations guys. I really appreciate them. I am pretty pumped. 

I am also figuring that I will almost exclusively be hunting around home next year. That way I will be able to help with the new one. I most likely won't be able to make the trip or trips up there to hunt with my dad. It kind of bums me out. But I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks for the congratulations guys. I really appreciate them. I am pretty pumped.
> 
> I am also figuring that I will almost exclusively be hunting around home next year. That way I will be able to help with the new one. I most likely won't be able to make the trip or trips up there to hunt with my dad. It kind of bums me out. But I gotta do what I gotta do.


There are years like that (I have 4 kids) but it gets better down the road. Eventually you can take the kids with you. Whether your a hunter, fisherman or scrounger.... Time spent with the kids is golden.


----------



## hautions11

Wood Nazi said:


> There are years like that (I have 4 kids) but it gets better down the road. Eventually you can take the kids with you. Whether your a hunter, fisherman or scrounger.... Time spent with the kids is golden.


3 for me. Two boys, moved from Seattle and I was kind of done. Kerri had one more in mind. Milling some nice ash. She was 11. Now a senior at Butler. 064 eating some wood!!!!!!


----------



## Erik B

@nomad_archer It is great to hear great news. Congrats. We will be waiting to see pics of the new one when the time comes.


----------



## DrewUth

Got another nice scrounge load from gramma's house this morning- 90% red oak, with some "zogger" white oak chunks to round it out. This is all stuff I had cut a few weeks ago and just finally got around to dragging the splitter over and loading up. Beautiful day today! Didn't get to run any saws though [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer It is great to hear great news. Congrats. We will be waiting to see pics of the new one when the time comes.


Or if ya have any footage of the conception....Lmao!


----------



## farmer steve

DrewUth said:


> Got another nice scrounge load from gramma's house this morning- 90% red oak, with some "zogger" white oak chunks to round it out. This is all stuff I had cut a few weeks ago and just finally got around to dragging the splitter over and loading up. Beautiful day today! Didn't get to run any saws though [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where's the snow????


----------



## DrewUth

farmer steve said:


> where's the snow????



Oh it's around hahaha...much has been melting over the past week, but anywhere that doesn't get sun is still snow covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Managed to scrounge up a nice splitter today, another Huskee 22ton just like the one I already have just not quite as nice.
> I have a newer county line 22ton I can get with a stuck float, but I'm not sure I can pull that off right now.
> 
> Check out this black locust I saw just around the corner from where I bought the splitter. Makes the fiskars look like a toy, I've never seen one this big, and it gets even larger just above the top of the picture because it y's out. There are 3 of them right in front of this house, this one was the biggest, but the others are also huge. The last picture shows how deep the fissures in the bark are. I took the picture so you could just see the other side, it's not of one tall piece that was sticking out, that's just how deep they areView attachment 482505
> View attachment 482506
> View attachment 482507
> Managed to scrounge up some lower priced fuel tooView attachment 482508



great pictures! those are really big trees!! will you be felling them? we see $1.49.9/gal all over Shells, etc... So Tx


----------



## dancan

Congrats Nomad !!!


----------



## husqvarna257

Scrounged a small load today off a neighbor. Mostly white birch and oak with some sycamore tossed in. All great for the wood boiler. Sycamore burns quickly but makes a good fire starter or to get things burning quickly. Almost all the wood is from past storm damage a few years back. I asked him if he wanted a clean up and he was all over that.


----------



## dancan

Split the bark on that small stuff you you didn't run through the splitter so it will dry and keep .


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> Managed to scrounge up a nice splitter today, another Huskee 22ton just like the one I already have just not quite as nice.
> I have a newer county line 22ton I can get with a stuck float, but I'm not sure I can pull that off right now.
> 
> Check out this black locust I saw just around the corner from where I bought the splitter. Makes the fiskars look like a toy, I've never seen one this big, and it gets even larger just above the top of the picture because it y's out. There are 3 of them right in front of this house, this one was the biggest, but the others are also huge. The last picture shows how deep the fissures in the bark are. I took the picture so you could just see the other side, it's not of one tall piece that was sticking out, that's just how deep they areView attachment 482505
> View attachment 482506
> View attachment 482507
> Managed to scrounge up some lower priced fuel tooView attachment 482508



That is awesome!!!

I love seeing old trees like that. 

If something happens to them and they need dumped it almost makes you a little sad. Seeing species in their extremes is pretty cool. 

Don't get me wrong......someone called and asked if I wanted some cleanup and it was old boys like that.....I'd pour half a coffee cup out on the ground for the homies that couldn't be here and get to cutting.


----------



## DrewUth

Look at them blue flames- she's a hot one boys! White oak [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> That is awesome!!!
> 
> I love seeing old trees like that.
> 
> If something happens to them and they need dumped it almost makes you a little sad. Seeing species in their extremes is pretty cool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong......someone called and asked if I wanted some cleanup and it was old boys like that.....I'd pour half a coffee cup out on the ground for the homies that couldn't be here and get to cutting.



I felt that way about oakzilla. I knew the bucket truck guys and he would kill the tree, they aren't trained arborists. Nice enough guys, but no training in actual trimming. Apparently that isn't needed here, just ownership of the tools makes you a professional...

Me, situations reversed, being the millionaire land owner, I'd move the cabin outside of tree falling range, and leave the tree be. I had no say in anything. I have enjoyed cutting it up of ccourse, and appreciate the wood, but getting to live under it for several years was awesome, it was just so massive. I never really worried about that tree, now the rotten one that smashed the house, yes. The big healthy live one, no, I think maybe it could have lived another century, I really don't know how long oaks in good shape can live.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Scrounged a small load today off a neighbor. Mostly white birch and oak with some sycamore tossed in. All great for the wood boiler. Sycamore burns quickly but makes a good fire starter or to get things burning quickly. Almost all the wood is from past storm damage a few years back. I asked him if he wanted a clean up and he was all over that. View attachment 482599



good pix! it's what I call a _'working scene'_!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> I felt that way about oakzilla. I knew the bucket truck guys and he would kill the tree, they aren't trained arborists. Nice enough guys, but no training in actual trimming. Apparently that isn't needed here, just ownership of the tools makes you a professional...
> 
> Me, situations reversed, being the millionaire land owner, I'd move the cabin outside of tree falling range, and leave the tree be. I had no say in anything. I have enjoyed cutting it up of ccourse, and appreciate the wood, but getting to live under it for several years was awesome, it was just so massive. I never really worried about that tree, now the rotten one that smashed the house, yes. The big healthy live one, no, I think maybe it could have lived another century, I really don't know how long oaks in good shape can live.



_>I really don't know how long oaks in good shape can live_

well past 50 years, that's for sure!!!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> great pictures! those are really big trees!! will you be felling them? we see $1.49.9/gal all over Shells, etc... So Tx


No, just happen to saw them beside the rd.
It's a little over 1.5hrs away from the house so that would be a long scrounge, but that's a lot of wood there.
I managed to get fuel for 1.449 last weekend as well
It's not the norm around here, but I watch gas buddy when I know I need to get gas, and try to get the best price in route


----------



## MustangMike

So I gave the chainsaws a final workout this morning, they will hibernate for the next 2 1/2 months.

Dropped a Cherry that was leaning the wrong way and had to be tied & pulled, then removed the stump & cut it up. Also removed a White Oak stump and two Red Oak stumps (the 36" bar would not reach through 2 of them), then cut up a good amount of a big Red Oak the homeowner had previously dropped (w/o knowing the direction it would fall, I told him not to do that any more).

Used the MMWS 044 with the 28" bar to fell the Cherry, stump it, and do most of the large bucking, used that Beasty MMWS 460/046-D w/36" bar to do the Oak stumping, then used the Smittybilt 046 and the other 044 to do the noodling and start wacking up the Red Oak. The homeowner mostly used my 362, it cuts a lot better than his saw, so they all got a workout.

I've accumulated a lot of firewood for next year, and there is a lot more to cut up here.

044#1 felt very strong with the base gasket deleted. It was eating through the wood on that big Red Oak like nobody's business.


----------



## DIETERK

About 10 years ago we lost four large oaks to blight in close proximity to each other and they have been standing dead since. During that large ice storm we had in late December, three of the four came down. All are large, about 30" at the base, and here you can see two down along with a large branch that was sheared off the one left standing. Sadly, a live 18" shagbark hickory was knocked down as well and is under the oak.








In this picture you can see the base of the third one that went down in the other direction





I used a sled to bring out the gear and used an MS241C with a 16" bar and an MS261C with a 20" bar along with a peavey and other assorted safety gear, spare chains, etc.





It was between -8F and 9F when I was cutting over two days. The 241 worked great, but the 261 could not keep enough oil on the bar. Despite topping off the tank with the winter-weight oil, it wasn't enough and the normal/winter mix was gumming up bad with oil/sawdust and the saw ran like crap in the thick oak. I gave up and brought it back in and grabbed my father's vintage Super XL, also with a 20" bar and a new chain. While it slowly ground its way through the thick oak, it was vibrating badly (old saw) and cutting crooked. I could not finish the job and brought it back in. When I told my father about it he said "oh, it always cuts a bit crooked..." . I am guessing the bar is warped so it will go in the "to fix" pile.

Here are the results after a good two-days work. I got the two large trunk sections mostly bucked up except for the thicker parts that I will cut-up in a couple weeks:





And from the bottom looking up




The 241




To be continued...


----------



## benp

DIETERK said:


> About 10 years ago we lost four large oaks to blight in close proximity to each other and they have been standing dead since. During that large ice storm we had in late December, three of the four came down. All are large, about 30" at the base, and here you can see two down along with a large branch that was seared off the one left standing. Sadly, a live 18" shagbark hickory was knocked down as well and is under the oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this picture you can see the base of the third one that went down in the other direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a sled to bring out the gear and used an MS241C with a 16" bar and an MS261C with a 20" bar along with a peavey and other assorted safety gear, spare chains, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was between -8F and 9F when I was cutting over two days. The 241 worked great, but the 261 could not keep enough oil on the bar. Despite topping off the tank with the winter-weight oil, it wasn't enough and the normal/winter mix was gumming up bad with oil/sawdust and the saw ran like crap in the thick oak. I gave up and brought it back in and grabbed my father's vintage Super XL, also with a 20" bar and a new chain. While it slowly ground its way through the thick oak, it was vibrating badly (old saw) and cutting crooked. I could not finish the job and brought it back in. When I told my father about it he said "oh, it always cuts a bit crooked..." . I am guessing the bar is warped so it will go in the "to fix" pile.
> 
> Here are the results after a good two-days work. I got the two large trunk sections mostly bucked up except for the thicker parts that I will cut-up in a couple weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the bottom looking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...



Ufda.....You definitely have something to keep you busy for a while that's for sure. 

Awesome workout for the saws though. Kinda stinks the 261 flaked out on you. 

Looks like you have some killer scrounge action going on though.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> That is awesome!!!
> 
> I love seeing old trees like that.
> 
> If something happens to them and they need dumped it almost makes you a little sad. Seeing species in their extremes is pretty cool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong......someone called and asked if I wanted some cleanup and it was old boys like that.....I'd pour half a coffee cup out on the ground for the homies that couldn't be here and get to cutting.


I feel the same way.
There's no wood I love to burn more, so I would be in if I knew they were going to be cut


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> No, just happen to saw them beside the rd.
> It's a little over 1.5hrs away from the house so that would be a long scrounge, but that's a lot of wood there.
> I managed to get fuel for 1.449 last weekend as well
> It's not the norm around here, *but I watch gas buddy* when I know I need to get gas, and try to get the best price in route



good plan, but since I was sure gasoline would be over 5/gal by now... I just consider it a near gimmie these days... at anything below 2!


----------



## DIETERK

I cut these up mainly to get the smaller diameter (8" and under) stuff to shore up this year's wood supply. I also wanted to get the hickory cut/split so I can burn it next winter.

For splitting I used a GB splitting maul. I have honestly not been a fan of this maul because the handle is short (31") and I am used to the long-handled Fiskars and Mueller mauls (both around 36"). However, with the ice, snow a nd lack of steel-toed boots, I went with the GB as it is easier to control.






I split another recently-downed, live hickory in September and it was very hard to split: even for the rounds that were knot-free. However, in the freezing temperatures, it seemed like I just had to lightly tap the hickory and it split. Even stuff with knots split easily. I cannot remember a time when it was more fun splitting wood. Anyway, I managed to get a good section of the hickory trunk split and stacked.




At the back of the pile is some black cherry that was standing dead and well-seasoned. Unlike the hickory, it was hard to split, it was surprising considering it was clear of knots and not thick (like 10"). I am guessing it has something to do with the water content in the round. The Hickory was green and full of water and the cherry was very dry. 

Last picture is the winter-hauling sled with some black cherry for the woodburner. The oak to the left is for winter of 2017.


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> Look at them blue flames- she's a hot one boys! White oak [emoji1]


Gotta love that, beautiful old stove to boot.
My fav the black locust always does that, red oak burns cold in comparison, thats what I'm burning in this warm spell lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DIETERK said:


> About 10 years ago we lost four large oaks to blight in close proximity to each other and they have been standing dead since. During that large ice storm we had in late December, three of the four came down. All are large, about 30" at the base, and here you can see two down along with a large branch that was sheared off the one left standing. Sadly, a live 18" shagbark hickory was knocked down as well and is under the oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this picture you can see the base of the third one that went down in the other direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a sled to bring out the gear and used an MS241C with a 16" bar and an MS261C with a 20" bar along with a peavey and other assorted safety gear, spare chains, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was between -8F and 9F when I was cutting over two days. The 241 worked great, but the 261 could not keep enough oil on the bar. Despite topping off the tank with the winter-weight oil, it wasn't enough and the normal/winter mix was gumming up bad with oil/sawdust and the saw ran like crap in the thick oak. I gave up and brought it back in and grabbed my father's vintage Super XL, also with a 20" bar and a new chain. While it slowly ground its way through the thick oak, it was vibrating badly (old saw) and cutting crooked. I could not finish the job and brought it back in. When I told my father about it he said "oh, it always cuts a bit crooked..." . I am guessing the bar is warped so it will go in the "to fix" pile.
> 
> Here are the results after a good two-days work. I got the two large trunk sections mostly bucked up except for the thicker parts that I will cut-up in a couple weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the bottom looking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...



good pix, working themes!!  enjoyed seeing... did you say outside working... _It was between -8F and 9F when I was cutting over two days.  _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DIETERK said:


> I cut these up mainly to get the smaller diameter (8" and under) stuff to shore up this year's wood supply. I also wanted to get the hickory cut/split so I can burn it next winter.
> 
> For splitting I used a GB splitting maul. I have honestly not been a fan of this maul because the handle is short and I am always afraid of splitting my shin. However, I do not have winter steel tools and used the GB carefully as it is easier to control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I split another recently dead hickory in September. Even stuff that looked clear of knots took some work, even with a heavy maul. However, in the freezing temperature, it seemed like I just had to lightly tap the hickory and it split. Even stuff with knots split easily. I cannot remember a time when it was more fun splitting wood. I managed to get a good section of the hickory trunk split and stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the back of the pile is some black cherry that was standing dead and well-seasoned. Unlike the hickory, it was hard to split, it was surprising considering it was clear of knots and not thick (like 10").



nice stack of hand split stix! interesting split easier frozen....


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>I really don't know how long oaks in good shape can live_
> 
> well past 50 years, that's for sure!!!


Little longer there BL, for sure
This is one of two I cut up at my parents house fall of 2014. It was 114yrs, and I'm sure there is older. Crazy to think what was happening back then, that tree had seen a thing or 2, just think a car didn't go by it for many yrs after it's birthday.
And like @benp said lol.
Check out that wedge to give some idea of the size, biggest one for me to work on.
Since we are on the topic of helpers @nomad_archer, there's my three youngest, other two are long gone from the house, gotta enjoy them while you can, their only little for a while, then they get big


This is the pile it and the other one made at the house.
I only split the big stuff and only to a "reasonable" size. I can't imagine how much it will grow when split to size. The whole bottom of the pile is rounds like can be seen at the base and to the right. I would guess the rounds to the right of the pile alone would be at least a cord and a half.


----------



## benp

DIETERK said:


> I cut these up mainly to get the smaller diameter (8" and under) stuff to shore up this year's wood supply. I also wanted to get the hickory cut/split so I can burn it next winter.
> 
> For splitting I used a GB splitting maul. I have honestly not been a fan of this maul because the handle is short (31") and I am used to the long-handled Fiskars and Mueller mauls (both around 36"). However, with the ice, snow a nd lack of steel-toed boots, I went with the GB as it is easier to control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I split another recently-downed, live hickory in September and it was very hard to split: even for the rounds that were knot-free. However, in the freezing temperatures, it seemed like I just had to lightly tap the hickory and it split. Even stuff with knots split easily. I cannot remember a time when it was more fun splitting wood. Anyway, I managed to get a good section of the hickory trunk split and stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the back of the pile is some black cherry that was standing dead and well-seasoned. Unlike the hickory, it was hard to split, it was surprising considering it was clear of knots and not thick (like 10"). I am guessing it has something to do with the water content in the round. The Hickory was green and full of water and the cherry was very dry.
> 
> Last picture is the winter-hauling sled with some black cherry for the woodburner. The oak to the left is for winter of 2017.



I like your taste in splitting tools!!!

Seeing your sled to haul wood sure brings back memories. 

When I was 4 my grandfather built me a sleigh with metal runners, 4 stakes on the side, and a heavy rope attached to the front. I would step in between the rope and sleigh and push against the rope to move the sleigh.

I would load up the sleigh and trudge my way back to the house.




chipper1 said:


> Little longer there BL, for sure
> This is one of two I cut up at my parents house fall of 2014. It was 114yrs, and I'm sure there is older. Crazy to think what was happening back then, that tree had seen a thing or 2, just think a car didn't go by it for many yrs after it's birthday.
> And like @benp said lol.
> Check out that wedge to give some idea of the size, biggest one for me to work on.
> Since we are on the topic of helpers @nomad_archer, there's my three youngest, other two are long gone from the house, gotta enjoy them while you can, their only little for a while, then they get big
> View attachment 482681
> 
> This is the pile it and the other one made at the house.
> I only split the big stuff and only to a "reasonable" size. I can't imagine how much it will grow when split to size. The whole bottom of the pile is rounds like can be seen at the base and to the right. I would guess the rounds to the right of the pile alone would be at least a cord and a half.
> View attachment 482682


.
That is pretty cool.

Those big trees are a lot of work processing them but it sure is worth it.


----------



## MustangMike

Cherry just does not split as well as those other woods, and Maple can be worse (especially Norway Maple).

Sounds like there is something wrong with the oiler in the 261, or it is plugged. Make sure nothing is obstructing things. That said, for the size Oak you got there, a 60 or 70 cc saw would be nice.


----------



## nomad_archer

Does the 261 have an adjustable oiler? If it is like my 271 it has a fixed "epa" oiler that barely puts out enough oil for a 16" bar and sharp chain. A 20" bar and sharp chain and the bar gets so hot its not funny.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Cherry just does not split as well as those other woods, and Maple can be worse (especially Norway Maple).
> 
> Sounds like there is something wrong with the oiler in the 261, or it is plugged. Make sure nothing is obstructing things. That said, for the size Oak you got there, a 60 or 70 cc saw would be nice.


For being a medium density wood, cherry can be a real *****. Some of the cherry I've done split nicely with the Leveraxe (which we have determined is a tool that has its limitations in tough wood) and other rounds were virtually unsplittable with the Fiskars.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Little longer there BL, for sure
> This is one of two I cut up at my parents house fall of 2014. It was 114yrs, and I'm sure there is older. Crazy to think what was happening back then, that tree had seen a thing or 2, just think a car didn't go by it for many yrs after it's birthday.
> And like @benp said lol.
> Check out that wedge to give some idea of the size, biggest one for me to work on.
> Since we are on the topic of helpers @nomad_archer, there's my three youngest, other two are long gone from the house, gotta enjoy them while you can, their only little for a while, then they get big
> View attachment 482681
> 
> This is the pile it and the other one made at the house.
> I only split the big stuff and only to a "reasonable" size. I can't imagine how much it will grow when split to size. The whole bottom of the pile is rounds like can be seen at the base and to the right. I would guess the rounds to the right of the pile alone would be at least a cord and a half.
> View attachment 482682



B L sed:_ well past 50 years, that's for sure!!!_
Chipper sed: Little longer there BL, for sure

hello chipper - well, good to hear from you. I only hedged my answer short to see who would take the bait?... and post up some cool pix of BIG oaks that had aged!  and you did!!  after all, I could simply have googled how long do oaks live?... and then sounded more knowledgeable. but, imo... seems my answer was right on, and you confirmed it... as in... 114 years is well past 50 years - no? lol 

in any event, thanks for putting up your big cut! impressive to say the least... liked seeing all your woodchipkins, too... and that wood pile pix, as well...

ps: sometimes I am just _too sneaky_ for my own good!!!! lol ~


----------



## DIETERK

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix, working themes!!  enjoyed seeing... did you say outside working... _It was between -8F and 9F when I was cutting over two days.  _



Yes, but it was mostly clear with no wind. My hands got cold at times because it is almost impossible to keep gloves dry working wood in winter. However, everything else was good. 



MustangMike said:


> Cherry just does not split as well as those other woods, and Maple can be worse (especially Norway Maple).
> Sounds like there is something wrong with the oiler in the 261, or it is plugged. Make sure nothing is obstructing things. That said, for the size Oak you got there, a 60 or 70 cc saw would be nice.



We have a mostly oak-hickory-black cherry forest, but it is incredibly rare that we ever lose a cherry tree and when we do they are often 6" or less in diameter and do not need to be split. I have thought about getting an MS441, but this is the first time in years that we have had anything over 24" so it is hard to justify the cost. Maybe I'll try and find a used one.



nomad_archer said:


> Does the 261 have an adjustable oiler? If it is like my 271 it has a fixed "epa" oiler that barely puts out enough oil for a 16" bar and sharp chain. A 20" bar and sharp chain and the bar gets so hot its not funny.



The 20" bar and chain were brand new--I bought the bar for these trees. It does have the oiler adjuster and it is maxed out. When I ran it with the 18" bar this summer and fall, oil was flying off the bar. I did have oiler problems last spring and brought it in for service and the dealer said the oiler went bad and they replaced it under warranty. After it wasn't cutting on this outing, I dropped it off again for service. The dealer called and said it was oiling great in his heated workshop... He said I needed to have winter-weight oil only in the tank. I am a fanatic about my tools and they are kept clean, sharp and oiled. Based on what the dealer told me, I think the combination of extreme cold, ice, thick oil and sawdust was just too much for the saw. When I get it back I will drain it out, refill with winter-weight and try again. That failing, I will just wait until spring.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_> A 20" bar and sharp chain and the bar gets so hot its not funny._

that is interesting... EPA rate of oil feed. I think if bar got that hot, I would have a hand held oil squirt can with some of the real sticky stihl bar lube in it, maybe even 1/3 80-wgt gear oil, too. cut, stop, oil. cut, stop, oil!... I have mixed bar lube and 80-wgt 50/50 and so far... good results. well, imo.

_>I think the combination of extreme cold, ice, thick oil and sawdust was just too much for the saw._

noting that sawdust is a given in such operations and activities... do you think a thinner viscosity bar lube would have made the saw perform better? how did the ice affect it, I may have missed that in your prev post?

I definitely would not be out cutting firewood in -8F temps! but that is just me... I am an enthused enthusiast, but not that enthused!  but, trust me here now, ok?.... to those of you that do go out in the snow and ice and cold and cut firewood... be sure you have my respect and attention!!!  and the pix your post up are always awesome to see. we don't see stuff like that down here in growing zone 9a!!! sometimes those cool pix, pun intended are _so cool..._ I have to go put on another pair of sox!!


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 482682


You should try splitting them frozen some time, that pile above still needs to be split


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice stack of hand split stix! interesting split easier frozen....


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You should try splitting them frozen some time, that pile above still needs to be split


I love splitting frozen wood.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> B L sed:_ well past 50 years, that's for sure!!!_
> Chipper sed: Little longer there BL, for sure
> 
> hello chipper - well, good to hear from you. I only hedged my answer short to see who would take the bait?... and post up some cool pix of BIG oaks that had aged!  and you did!!  after all, I could simply have googled how long do oaks live?... and then sounded more knowledgeable. but, imo... seems my answer was right on, and you confirmed it... as in... 114 years is well past 50 years - no? lol
> 
> in any event, thanks for putting up your big cut! impressive to say the least... liked seeing all your woodchipkins, too... and that wood pile pix, as well...
> 
> ps: sometimes I am just _too sneaky_ for my own good!!!! lol ~



Me too !!!lol


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>Did I do ok_?
> 
> I am NOT commenting Again! if I did, not doubt in no time, everybody would think I was easy... lol


Fixed it for you too
I guess you gotta be able to take it if you dish it out right, and in this fashion of the word I guess I'm feeling a little easy, you know that feeling


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I love splitting frozen wood.


Yes, @Backyard Lumberjack I'm falling for this one too LOL.
Awesome, when you swing through on your way out or back from NY we can split/noodle some up.
It will be a good ole family reunion, just like the last time we got together with our other brother svk. 
I figure some here may not have seen the family reunion picture. I will supply the wood, you bring the watermelon


----------



## cantoo

Backyard Lumberjack, it's fun trying to work in the snow. Last year at my place. Last picture was 4 to 5' drifts everywhere.


----------



## cantoo

When I installed my owb I never had time to cut wood for it. I had already had my 7 cord stored in the basement for the furnace. Instead of carrying wood up the stairs and burning in the owb I decided to blow snow back to the field and get a standing dead elm. Took 2 days and 2 tanks of diesel in my tractor but I got enough wood to last the rest of the year. That old elm was dead when I was a kid, been eying it for 40 years. In the 2nd pic you can see my place in the distance, that was halfway to the trees. Snow was anywhere from 1' to 8' deep in spots.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Me too !!!lol
> 
> Fixed it for you too
> I guess you gotta be able to take it if you dish it out right, and in this fashion of the word I guess I'm feeling a little easy, you know that feeling



haha, I know you didn't!


----------



## Agent Orange

Today's load










Yesterday's load





I'll figure this out sooner or later. Took the trailer yesterday and didn't fill it. No trailer today and could've really used it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Backyard Lumberjack, it's fun trying to work in the snow. Last year at my place. Last picture was 4 to 5' drifts everywhere.
> View attachment 482751
> View attachment 482752
> View attachment 482753



pardon me while I stutter!:

*o-o-oh-OMG!!...* *o-o-oh-OMG!!... o-o-oh-OMG!!... o-o-oh-OMG!!... o-o-oh-OMG!!... brrrr...   *

great pix! awesome, to say the least... wow... your place looks like the bottom of run 3 at Vail CO last ski season.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> When I installed my owb I never had time to cut wood for it. I had already had my 7 cord stored in the basement for the furnace. Instead of carrying wood up the stairs and burning in the owb I decided to blow snow back to the field and get a standing dead elm. Took 2 days and 2 tanks of diesel in my tractor but I got enough wood to last the rest of the year. That old elm was dead when I was a kid, been eying it for 40 years. In the 2nd pic you can see my place in the distance, that was halfway to the trees. Snow was anywhere from 1' to 8' deep in spots.
> View attachment 482758
> View attachment 482759
> View attachment 482760



you know it's stuff like this that just awes me, no end!

_Took 2 days and 2 tanks of diesel in my tractor but I got enough wood to last the rest of the year. That old elm was dead when I was a kid, been eying it for 40 years. In the 2nd pic you can see my place in the distance, that was halfway to the trees. Snow was anywhere from 1' to 8' deep in
_
down here is growing zone 9a... as far as consumer level homeowner stuff... even considering operating working ranch... my urban activities are very HD by anyone's standards here... and as far as my ops out there... out there along the county line... on par with numerous of my rancher/farm friends and neighbors... but in general... we make fire wood for the fun of it, and to use in fireplaces... some wood stoves, etc. for me, ambiance... once the fire is lit, it's all outback, bush country... floatplane on the lake shore's edge... just a short jog off my 'virtual' log cabin... sort'a thing!!  but many of you folks... fire wood gathering is serious business... bordering on survival... as in very cold, no heat... no fun!

really enjoy seeing all this stuff so many of you are up to. very impressive. motivating too, I mite add... for hard for me to look at myself in the mirror... and say, omg, too windy today to go and work some wood!!!  

you all set the standards I could only dream about... and I got wood all over the place.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Today's load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll figure this out sooner or later. Took the trailer yesterday and didn't fill it. No trailer today and could've really used it.



you got a swell load, for sure!... how did you get those big felled truck sections into your pickup bed?


----------



## hamish

Tried to get out today, the snow is almost gone, no sense tearing up the track on the snowmobile, if I stays like this, this will be the first year in my lifetime, we have been unable to get across the swamp to our scrounging grounds. Hopefully mud season holds off for a bit. Last year at easter we were still skidding loads across the swamp.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> When I installed my owb I never had time to cut wood for it. I had already had my 7 cord stored in the basement for the furnace. Instead of carrying wood up the stairs and burning in the owb I decided to blow snow back to the field and get a standing dead elm. Took 2 days and 2 tanks of diesel in my tractor but I got enough wood to last the rest of the year. That old elm was dead when I was a kid, been eying it for 40 years. In the 2nd pic you can see my place in the distance, that was halfway to the trees. Snow was anywhere from 1' to 8' deep in spots.
> View attachment 482758
> View attachment 482759
> View attachment 482760


That's amazing how long elm will last.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> Tried to get out today, the snow is almost gone, no sense tearing up the track on the snowmobile, if I stays like this, this will be the first year in my lifetime, we have been unable to get across the swamp to our scrounging grounds. Hopefully mud season holds off for a bit. Last year at easter we were still skidding loads across the swamp.



any pix??


----------



## Agent Orange

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you got a swell load, for sure!... how did you get those big felled truck sections into your pickup bed?


I'm hard headed enough to walk them up a hill and lug them in, the close side is just back filled dirt and its super soft right now, so I had to carry them up the hill. My thinking was that if I left them long it would be less trips, heavy, but less back and forth. I had to section the bigger oak trunk because I couldn't lift the whole thing, even the 18" chunks where heavy.


----------



## Agent Orange

@Backyard Lumberjack Picked up on the left and carried up to the truck on the right.


----------



## cantoo

It's been raining off and on all day here today. Muddy mess everywhere. I stacked some wood in skids and moved more snow so it would melt better and not be a mess when it does freeze again. I've decided I'm done playing with wood until it freezes, I'm just making a mess. I have lots of other crap to do but wood is nice mindless work. Might build another splitter, maybe finish the 2nd log wagon, work on lawn trailers for next summer, or play on the web. Finally got the new poly for my snow blade so maybe I will fix it. Accidently drove the loader forks thru it last winter. Have a couple of house sets this week so lots of on the road time. Oro-Station on Tuesday, Fort Erie on wed and Thursday and to Dorchester on Friday. This is what my back shop looked like last year at this time. This year it's a gravelly muddy mess.


----------



## dancan

Was real nice here today so I went and worked the logpile this afternoon to shorten the rest of the tree length we had at the landing , I fired up the 1020 to use the winch to unbury the poles .
















All done , tractor put away , ready to go home .







Then as I looked back to make sure I did't forget anything I spotted a dead spruce top real close by so I figured "Why not?" so I untarped the tractor and off I went .

It was worth the trip















I left them bigger ones for another day , cut a few black spruce poles and one dead top .











I put the tractor away after that LOL






Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Was real nice here today so I went and worked the logpile this afternoon to shorten the rest of the tree length we had at the landing , I fired up the 1020 to use the winch to unbury the poles .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done , tractor put away , ready to go home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then as I looked back to make sure I did't forget anything I spotted a dead spruce top real close by so I figured "Why not?" so I untarped the tractor and off I went .
> 
> It was worth the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left them bigger ones for another day , cut a few black spruce poles and one dead top .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the tractor away after that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



that's what I call a day of wood working.... ggzz.... impressive load!


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Was real nice here today so I went and worked the logpile this afternoon to shorten the rest of the tree length we had at the landing , I fired up the 1020 to use the winch to unbury the poles .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done , tractor put away , ready to go home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then as I looked back to make sure I did't forget anything I spotted a dead spruce top real close by so I figured "Why not?" so I untarped the tractor and off I went .
> 
> It was worth the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left them bigger ones for another day , cut a few black spruce poles and one dead top .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the tractor away after that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Cut up from the bottom and let the ball fall. 

Mmmmmm...I love Heineken. I love Amstel Light even more. I drank the snot out of that in my yut. 

No where to be found in Northern MN. Go figure. 

I have fond memories of an ex and I sitting at the outside tables at the Deer Park in Newark, De with our table loaded with Amstel Light bottles. Then stumble our way back to her house. 

Strong work as always Dan.


----------



## SteveSS

benp said:


> I love Amstel Light even more.



Me Too. Good stuffs.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

When I was in South Africa Amstel cost the same as water practiclaly. Needesless to say me and two friends regularly covered our end of the table in emptys.  Did i mention it was a study abroad trip for school and our professor was also our boss for work.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Cut up from the bottom and let the ball fall.
> 
> Mmmmmm...I love Heineken. I love Amstel Light even more. I drank the snot out of that in my yut.
> 
> No where to be found in Northern MN. Go figure.
> 
> I have fond memories of an ex and I sitting at the outside tables at the Deer Park in Newark, De with our table loaded with Amstel Light bottles. Then stumble our way back to her house.
> 
> Strong work as always Dan.


Heineken is hard to find? I know it's available somewhere as my neighbor keeps it on hand.


----------



## MustangMike

Had a Sam Adams after my wood workout the other day, only needed one, I like them things!


----------



## dancan

The good thing about frozen rootballs is that they don't flip back down .
I'll look for Amstel


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Heineken is hard to find? I know it's available somewhere as my neighbor keeps it on hand.



Amstel Light.


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _> A 20" bar and sharp chain and the bar gets so hot its not funny._
> 
> that is interesting... EPA rate of oil feed. I think if bar got that hot, I would have a hand held oil squirt can with some of the real sticky stihl bar lube in it, maybe even 1/3 80-wgt gear oil, too. cut, stop, oil. cut, stop, oil!... I have mixed bar lube and 80-wgt 50/50 and so far... good results. well, imo.
> 
> _>I think the combination of extreme cold, ice, thick oil and sawdust was just too much for the saw._
> 
> noting that sawdust is a given in such operations and activities... do you think a thinner viscosity bar lube would have made the saw perform better? how did the ice affect it, I may have missed that in your prev post?
> 
> I definitely would not be out cutting firewood in -8F temps! but that is just me... I am an enthused enthusiast, but not that enthused!  but, trust me here now, ok?.... to those of you that do go out in the snow and ice and cold and cut firewood... be sure you have my respect and attention!!!  and the pix your post up are always awesome to see. we don't see stuff like that down here in growing zone 9a!!! sometimes those cool pix, pun intended are _so cool..._ I have to go put on another pair of sox!!



Now to be fair I have no idea if the EPA has anything to do with the rate or oil flow but I will say now that I have other saws to compare against, the 271's rate of oil flow seems a bit anemic. My other saws when adjusted per the manual for the bar length put put out way more oil than my stihl. I did fix my oiler problem though. I got a bigger saw for the 20" bar that has and adjustable oiler since I am not going to cut and manually oil my bar that's just not going to happen. The limited bar oil output on the 271 is a common complaint about the saw so it is what it is. But I figure stihl did the R&D and designed the oiler so it must be good enough. I just wish it put out oil like the my other saws.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Amstel Light.


Ok gotcha. I haven't seen that very often. It was available somewhere I lived but can't remember where now since in the last 8 years I've lived in three spots in MN, two in FL and one in NY.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Now to be fair I have no idea if the EPA has anything to do with the rate or oil flow but I will say now that I have other saws to compare against, the 271's rate of oil flow seems a bit anemic. My other saws when adjusted per the manual for the bar length put put out way more oil than my stihl. I did fix my oiler problem though. I got a bigger saw for the 20" bar that has and adjustable oiler since I am not going to cut and manually oil my bar that's just not going to happen. The limited bar oil output on the 271 is a common complaint about the saw so it is what it is. But I figure stihl did the RD and designed these so it must be good enough. I just wish it put out oil like the my other saws.



It may be a bar problem and not an oiler problem. Run the saw with the bar removed and look for a healthy "slobber" of oil from the oil port. Have you considered enlarging the oil hole in the bar and angling the hole towards the bar tip? Some folks do this routinely on every saw with 1/8" hole. Look for a bur or sharp edge of the hole where it meets the chain channel, anything that can catch wood chips and clog the oil hole. Also some cut the bar oil with 10% - 20% mineral spirits or diesel fuel. I have also read of using canola oil but it can spoil if it is left in the saw during storage. Hot dry chains will cause excessive wear and rob power.


----------



## hautions11

Saturday was nice in central Indiana. 50 degrees and sunny all day. I used the afternoon working on the last two oak rounds. The first one is all split and I managed to flop the last one on its face to wedge it in to two halves. That was a battle, but the 660 helped me un-stick 3 wedges. Both halves were almost exactly 30" wide in the center and 34" long. Here is the last round in nice pie sections. All that is left is cutting each pie in to 17" lengths and then split away with the Fiskars. It feels pretty good to be on the last round.


----------



## MustangMike

I've not had any problems with my Stihls oiling the bar, and I am running a 36" on a 460. Then again, all my saws are pro saws.

I use the CountyLine bar oil in all weather w/o any problems. ($6/gal).


----------



## hardpan

hautions11 said:


> Saturday was nice in central Indiana. 50 degrees and sunny all day. I used the afternoon working on the last two oak rounds. The first one is all split and I managed to flop the last one on its face to wedge it in to two halves. That was a battle, but the 660 helped me un-stick 3 wedges. Both halves were almost exactly 30" wide in the center and 34" long. Here is the last round in nice pie sections. All that is left is cutting each pie in to 17" lengths and then split away with the Fiskars. It feels pretty good to be on the last round.



I have done that with 3 wedges, and 4, and 5, and 6. Now I have 7 wedges but seldom use them because I eventually got a 460. Noodling is definitely the way to go for the big or nasty ones, but not near as much fun. There is just something about swinging a BFH. LOL


----------



## hautions11

Yea, I always start with the wedges to see how big a battle it is going to be. On these big ones I have actually split a few with two wedges. The 660 was made for those long noodle cuts. It reminds me of the times I tackled a big oak like this a tree service dumped in my side yard. My only saw was the old reliable 028 with an 18" bar. Oh to be young and stupid again


----------



## hautions11

The only way I justify owning big saws is the wood scrounging I do often leads to the pieces no one wants, large trunk sections. It is hard to argue when it is free and delivered right to my yard. I do not do much milling any more, so I am almost re-thinking my big saw strategy. Losing the 660 and 084 and replace them with a BB or leaned on 460. I was eyeing a 460BB on the trading post page. Mustang Mike, I see you run a leaned on 460, what are your thoughts?


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> It may be a bar problem and not an oiler problem. Run the saw with the bar removed and look for a healthy "slobber" of oil from the oil port. Have you considered enlarging the oil hole in the bar and angling the hole towards the bar tip? Some folks do this routinely on every saw with 1/8" hole. Look for a bur or sharp edge of the hole where it meets the chain channel, anything that can catch wood chips and clog the oil hole. Also some cut the bar oil with 10% - 20% mineral spirits or diesel fuel. I have also read of using canola oil but it can spoil if it is left in the saw during storage. Hot dry chains will cause excessive wear and rob power.



Unfortunately it isn't a bar problem. Its just a fixed nonadjustable oiler issue with a "farm ranch saw" with the 16" bar it is barely enough. But this is my non engineer opinion. This is a common complaint with this model saw. The oil volume maybe enough but I have gone to the more is better camp in regard to oil output since oil is cheap compared to bars. To be fair I'm not burning wood or smoking bars the bar just get darn hot. Hot enough that it is hot even when a bar is barely handled using leather gloves.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I've not had any problems with my Stihls oiling the bar, and I am running a 36" on a 460. Then again, all my saws are pro saws.
> 
> I use the CountyLine bar oil in all weather w/o any problems. ($6/gal).



To be fair I am talking about the farm/ranch saw with non adjustable oiler. The adjustable oilers on the pro saws are the ticket. Also I use the TSC bar oil since you cant beat the price.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I've not had any problems with my Stihls oiling the bar, and I am running a 36" on a 460. Then again, all my saws are pro saws.
> 
> I use the CountyLine bar oil in all weather w/o any problems. ($6/gal).



My 460 will use a little more than 1/3 of the oil tank per tank of fuel giving me a dry, crusty chain with the 25" bar, and I rebuilt my oiler with high output components. I have not attacked my bar yet but I will. I haven't tried the TSC oil yet but I have a few gallons when the rest is used up. 
My worst is my MS150T. I cannot get 1/2 tank of fuel through it without it totally clogging the bar oil hole, even after I angled the bar hole. Next is thinning the oil. Others have experienced the same. I was generous giving it a 1 star rating on the Stihl home site, enough said. The saw is essentially non functional.


----------



## nomad_archer

I end up with a 1 to 1 with oil/fuel usage ratio. That's why I believe my oiler is working as intended it is just lower output than I would like.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I end up with a 1 to 1 with oil/fuel usage ratio. That's why I believe my oiler is working as intended it is just lower output than I would like.



1:1 is an old time standard usage rate and considered maximum.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> 1:1 is an old time standard usage rate and considered maximum.


100% agree. It just doesn't seem like there is enough oil that is all. I just don't question it too much because I am getting the roughly 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hautions11 said:


> Saturday was nice in central Indiana. 50 degrees and sunny all day. I used the afternoon working on the last two oak rounds. The first one is all split and I managed to flop the last one on its face to wedge it in to two halves. That was a battle, but the 660 helped me un-stick 3 wedges. Both halves were almost exactly 30" wide in the center and 34" long. Here is the last round in nice pie sections. All that is left is cutting each pie in to 17" lengths and then split away with the Fiskars. It feels pretty good to be on the last round.



thanks for the pix and update... that was quite a tree cutting project!

_>It feels pretty good to be on the last round._

sometimes when I get up in the morning... I feel like I am on the last round... lol 
_>All that is left is cutting each pie in to 17" lengths and then split away with the Fiskars._ 

B. L. :


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I end up with a 1 to 1 with oil/fuel usage ratio. That's why I believe my oiler is working as intended it is just lower output than I would like.


What's up NA.
I would think a 1:1 ratio is great lubrication. 
I would be sure to run a genuine stihl chain as I'm sure the saws oiling system is designed for one. They have a special grove that should carry the oil better as far as I can tell. 
The other option is to run a B&C that is one size shorter and us your 365 if anything longer is needed. I personally think the 20" is much more suited to the 365 and a 16-18" on the 271. I don't like to run any shorter than an 18" on my 50cc saws even though they love a 16", but my back doesn't


----------



## svk

Are you talking one gallon of lube to one gallon of mix? Or one tank of lube to one tank of mix considering that the fuel tank is significantly larger? Either way 1:1 seems really rich to me. Granted I am normally running shorter bars (except the 2186) but the oil tank is always at least 1/3 full after I run out of gas. My Husky 41 could do two tanks of oil to a tank of gas and never had problems with it.

The 2186 uses a lot more oil (seems to be set perfectly for the 28" bar) and whips oil snot all over the place with the 20" bar. Still not even close to using a tank of oil per tank of gas.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> What's up NA.
> I would think a 1:1 ratio is great lubrication.
> I would be sure to run a genuine stihl chain as I'm sure the saws oiling system is designed for one. They have a special grove that should carry the oil better as far as I can tell.
> The other option is to run a B&C that is one size shorter and us your 365 if anything longer is needed. I personally think the 20" is much more suited to the 365 and a 16-18" on the 271. I don't like to run any shorter than an 18" on my 50cc saws even though they love a 16", but my back doesn't



I am talking a tank of fuel to a tank of oil. I use stihl chain/bar on the saw 271. I use a 16" bar on the saw 99% of the time now. When I need more saw I just use the 365 since I have a 20", 24", and 28" bars for it. Plus a tank of fuel and tank of oil are not created equally. Just because they run out at the same time does not mean there is an awesome amount of lubrication with a non adjustable oiler. All it means is the engineers sized the oil tank and oil output to match the run time for a tank of fuel. I go through more than a gallon of fuel before I go through a gallon of bar oil. I just wish I could turn it up to get more oil to the bar. With my other saws, such as the lowly cs400 with an 18" bar, that saw will spray oil off the bar tip while in the cut and you will see it on the ground after you cut, the ms 271 even with a 16" bar will be darn near dry after the cut. That is the difference. It will be interesting once I start using the 365 more often, to see how the bar wears versus how the bar for the 271 has worn.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I am talking a tank of fuel to a tank of oil. I use stihl chain/bar on the saw 271. I use a 16" bar on the saw 99% of the time now. When I need more saw I just use the 365 since I have a 20", 24", and 28" bars for it. Plus a tank of fuel and tank of oil are not created equally. Just because they run out at the same time does not mean there is an awesome amount of lubrication with a non adjustable oiler. All it means is the engineers sized the oil tank and oil output to match the run time for a tank of fuel. I go through more than a gallon of fuel before I go through a gallon of bar oil. I just wish I could turn it up to get more oil to the bar. With my other saws, such as the lowly cs400 with an 18" bar, that saw will spray oil off the bar tip while in the cut and you will see it on the ground after you cut, the ms 271 even with a 16" bar will be darn near dry after the cut. That is the difference. It will be interesting once I start using the 365 more often, to see how the bar wears versus how the bar for the 271 has worn.


What species are you cutting with the 28" bar on the 365? Do you need to run skip?


----------



## chipper1

I couldn't get the pictures to load up on here off my phone so I will edit the post.
This is a dead leaning black locust down "Honda Ct" which is where I store a few cars and what not. The tree was dead when I bought the house 6yrs ago and just started leaning up against the crotch of the cherry tree in the last two yrs.
This picture is to give perspective of where it is and what I will be doing.
The tree is in the back left corner behind the two snow free patches.


This is looking from behind my wood shed, the tree that creates the X is the one I am removing. I will be pulling the bottom to me with the skidding winch while the crotch of the cherry supports the top of the tree


Here's the cut, just a basic large snap cut since my winch wouldn't pull the stump and the tree all at once. I believe it should and will be looking into it more this spring.


In this picture you can see that I have now successfully pulled the locust tree closer to the base of the cherry after the snap cut broke, a little farther and it will be tipped back the other direction.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> What species are you cutting with the 28" bar on the 365? Do you need to run skip?



I have not used to 28" bar just yet. I have 2 loops of full chisel that I am going to run and see what happens. FarmerSteve has an oak with my name on it that will require the big bar. Just have to wait until the snow melts and the ground freezes again. I expect to have to be patient since the 28" bar is max listed for the saw but it is a 70cc saw so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I have not used to 28" bar just yet. I have 2 loops of full chisel that I am going to run and see what happens. FarmerSteve has an oak with my name on it that will require the big bar. Just have to wait until the snow melts and the ground freezes again. I expect to have to be patient since the 28" bar is max listed for the saw but it is a 70cc saw so I am hoping for the best.


Makes sense. You could always re link those loops to a shorter DL count or turn them into skip if you needed to go that route.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Makes sense. You could always re link those loops to a shorter DL count or turn them into skip if you needed to go that route.


I hope I dont need to go that route but if I did, I would make them 24" loops. I am just hoping that husky wouldn't list a bar length that the saw couldn't pull. I don't expect to use the 28" bar often at all. It would be kind of like using a 20" bar on a 50cc saw, I will need to be patient but the saw will still be capable.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I couldn't get the pictures to load up on here off my phone so I will edit the post.
> This is a dead leaning black locust down "Honda Ct" which is where I store a few cars and what not. The tree was dead when I bought the house 6yrs ago and just started leaning up against the crotch of the cherry tree in the last two yrs.
> This picture is to give perspective of where it is and what I will be doing.
> The tree is in the back left corner behind the two snow free patches.
> View attachment 482966
> 
> This is looking from behind my wood shed, the tree that creates the X is the one I am removing. I will be pulling the bottom to me with the skidding winch while the crotch of the cherry supports the top of the tree
> View attachment 482967
> 
> Here's the cut, just a basic large snap cut since my winch wouldn't pull the stump and the tree all at once. I believe it should and will be looking into it more this spring.
> View attachment 482968
> 
> In this picture you can see that I have now successfully pulled the locust tree closer to the base of the cherry after the snap cut broke, a little farther and it will be tipped back the other direction.
> View attachment 482969


To be continued, gotta run, sure hope everything turns out alright


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> I couldn't get the pictures to load up on here off my phone so I will edit the post.
> This is a dead leaning black locust down "Honda Ct" which is where I store a few cars and what not. The tree was dead when I bought the house 6yrs ago and just started leaning up against the crotch of the cherry tree in the last two yrs.
> This picture is to give perspective of where it is and what I will be doing.
> The tree is in the back left corner behind the two snow free patches.
> View attachment 482966
> 
> This is looking from behind my wood shed, the tree that creates the X is the one I am removing. I will be pulling the bottom to me with the skidding winch while the crotch of the cherry supports the top of the tree
> View attachment 482967
> 
> Here's the cut, just a basic large snap cut since my winch wouldn't pull the stump and the tree all at once. I believe it should and will be looking into it more this spring.
> View attachment 482968
> 
> In this picture you can see that I have now successfully pulled the locust tree closer to the base of the cherry after the snap cut broke, a little farther and it will be tipped back the other direction.
> View attachment 482969



That looks like a reasonable plan. 
A bit off topic for a moment. What are those bush-like plants growing all over the place, one near the base of the cherry tree? They have a similar structure to Asian Honeysuckle. I don't even know if you have that crap there. If so, it is an invasive species and will choke off the entire floor of your woods. Just curious as I spend a lot of time killing that stuff here.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks a lot like honeysuckle from the pics. I despise that stuff. It grows rampant at my place. I spend a lot of time pulling and spraying it. Hope to have it eradicated in the next year or so. Only problem is that it's growing on all the neighbors property as well, so it's something that will have to be dealt with annually.


----------



## husqvarna257

benp said:


> Amstel Light.



I am a fan of Spaten, Octoberfest is the best but alas the keg went dry last week


----------



## hardpan

SteveSS said:


> Looks a lot like honeysuckle from the pics. I despise that stuff. It grows rampant at my place. I spend a lot of time pulling and spraying it. Hope to have it eradicated in the next year or so. Only problem is that it's growing on all the neighbors property as well, so it's something that will have to be dealt with annually.



Exactly. I have to do a few acres on the neighbors property. Spray it with Trichlopyr? Pulling leaves some roots.


----------



## MustangMike

hautions11 said:


> The only way I justify owning big saws is the wood scrounging I do often leads to the pieces no one wants, large trunk sections. It is hard to argue when it is free and delivered right to my yard. I do not do much milling any more, so I am almost re-thinking my big saw strategy. Losing the 660 and 084 and replace them with a BB or leaned on 460. I was eyeing a 460BB on the trading post page. Mustang Mike, I see you run a leaned on 460, what are your thoughts?



I am very pleased with the way that Ported 460/046-D that Randy did for me pulls a 36" bar. I'm running RSLH on it, and bucked & stumped a several Oaks that exceeded the bar length.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> That looks like a reasonable plan.
> A bit off topic for a moment. What are those bush-like plants growing all over the place, one near the base of the cherry tree? They have a similar structure to Asian Honeysuckle. I don't even know if you have that crap there. If so, it is an invasive species and will choke off the entire floor of your woods. Just curious as I spend a lot of time killing that stuff here.


Not sure, but it isn't like autumn olive, or some of the other invasive species we have here. Autumn olive is more of a tree/bush/weed, these are just an overgrown bush. They break off very easy and can be removed quite quickly. They also only grow where the light can penatrates the canopy, so they grow mainly around the edges of the woods or a trail, similar autumn olive and other invasive species. 
Gotta go be back later with the conclusion to the OP.


----------



## SteveSS

hardpan said:


> Exactly. I have to do a few acres on the neighbors property. Spray it with Trichlopyr? Pulling leaves some roots.


Crossbow, mixed 4% in diesel fuel.


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> Not sure, but it isn't like autumn olive, or some of the other invasive species we have here. Autumn olive is more of a tree/bush/weed, these are just an overgrown bush. They break off very easy and can be removed quite quickly. They also only grow where the light can penatrates the canopy, so they grow mainly around the edges of the woods or a trail, similar autumn olive and other invasive species.
> Gotta go be back later with the conclusion to the OP.


Do they get lots of bright red berries on them in the fall?


----------



## SteveSS

hardpan said:


> Exactly. I have to do a few acres on the neighbors property. Spray it with Trichlopyr? Pulling leaves some roots.





SteveSS said:


> Crossbow, mixed 4% in diesel fuel.



That was a really crappy answer. Sorry about that.

Yes, I use triclopyr in a sense, but I use the branded Crossbow variety that has an addition of something called 2,4-d. My local conservation agent recommended triclopyr @ 25% mixed with diesel. That seemed like a lot more chemical than I wanted to use, so I started reseaching. I think it was on the Ohio State conservation page where I found the info. They also stated triclopyr mixed 25% with diesel was a good remedy, but then I found the section about Crossbow and only needing a 4% solution to achieve the same results. Herbicides cost way too much money around here for me to be using a 25% solution so I went with the Crossbow. I can buy it for $65/gallon at the local coop. I think straight triclopyr is pretty close in price so it saves quite a bit of money in the long run.


----------



## SteveSS

Here is a direct link to the OSU info...

http://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/F-68

My numbers in the last post were from a feeble memory, but I wasn't too far off.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> I hope I dont need to go that route but if I did, I would make them 24" loops. I am just hoping that husky wouldn't list a bar length that the saw couldn't pull. I don't expect to use the 28" bar often at all. It would be kind of like using a 20" bar on a 50cc saw, I will need to be patient but the saw will still be capable.



I use a 28 once in awhile on my stock 371 and it's fine. just sayin


----------



## DrewUth

Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A big congrats !!!!


----------



## hardpan

SteveSS said:


> That was a really crappy answer. Sorry about that.
> 
> Yes, I use triclopyr in a sense, but I use the branded Crossbow variety that has an addition of something called 2,4-d. My local conservation agent recommended triclopyr @ 25% mixed with diesel. That seemed like a lot more chemical than I wanted to use, so I started reseaching. I think it was on the Ohio State conservation page where I found the info. They also stated triclopyr mixed 25% with diesel was a good remedy, but then I found the section about Crossbow and only needing a 4% solution to achieve the same results. Herbicides cost way too much money around here for me to be using a 25% solution so I went with the Crossbow. I can buy it for $65/gallon at the local coop. I think straight triclopyr is pretty close in price so it saves quite a bit of money in the long run.



Actually I mix the same cocktale, Crossbow 4% in diesel fuel. I put it in a quart spray bottle and apply it immediately to the cut stump. We must be reading the same literature. Sometimes I find weak regrowth and hit it again. I was hoping you had found a better remedy. LOL. Maybe we have the best already. I shudder as I drive down the road and see a woods consumed by Asian Honeysuckle and the owners many times do not have a clue what is going on. So the birds eat the pretty red berries and poop on other woods, etc.
Many years ago we had a problem with Canadian Thistle and then Johnson Grass. Word spread that if the property owner did not take care of it, the government would jump in, kill the plants, and send a bill to the owner. Guess what, we don't have much of it anymore.


----------



## JustJeff

Old man sittin on his porch sees a young man walking by with a jar. Says "Hey boy, where you going with that jar?" Boy says "goin down by the creek, saw some honeysuckle. Gonna get me some honey" the old man says that you can't get honey from honeysuckle but the boy just shrugs and keeps walking.
A while later sure enough the boy comes back by with a jar of honey. Next day the old man is sittin on his porch and the boy comes by swinging a bucket. Old man hollers "hey boy, whatcha doin with that bucket" boy says " well yesterday when I was getting my honey, I saw some milkweed. So I'm getting me some milk". Old man laughs and says " you might have got honey from honeysuckle but you ain't getting milk from milkweed!"
Sure enough a while later, the boy comes back with his bucket slopping over with milk.
Next day the old man is sittin there on his porch when the boy comes skipping by. Old man says "hey boy, where you goin now?" Boy replies " yesterday when I was getting my milk, I saw some pussywillow" Old man jumps down off the porch and grabs the boy by the shoulder "Let's go boy!!!"


----------



## hardpan

Tell the truth now. Did you and the old man score that day? LOL


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Not sure, but it isn't like autumn olive, or some of the other invasive species we have here. Autumn olive is more of a tree/bush/weed, these are just an overgrown bush. They break off very easy and can be removed quite quickly. They also only grow where the light can penatrates the canopy, so they grow mainly around the edges of the woods or a trail, similar autumn olive and other invasive species.
> Gotta go be back later with the conclusion to the OP.



Asian Honeysuckle is cardboard colored stems, multi stemmed, dense tough woody stems, aggressive tight holding root system, and when cut there is a small hollow center in each stem. These things are not wimpy plants.


----------



## Oldmaple

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool looking house. I like that kind of style.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I couldn't get the pictures to load up on here off my phone so I will edit the post.
> This is a dead leaning black locust down "Honda Ct" which is where I store a few cars and what not. The tree was dead when I bought the house 6yrs ago and just started leaning up against the crotch of the cherry tree in the last two yrs.
> This picture is to give perspective of where it is and what I will be doing.
> The tree is in the back left corner behind the two snow free patches.
> View attachment 482966
> 
> This is looking from behind my wood shed, the tree that creates the X is the one I am removing. I will be pulling the bottom to me with the skidding winch while the crotch of the cherry supports the top of the tree
> View attachment 482967
> 
> Here's the cut, just a basic large snap cut since my winch wouldn't pull the stump and the tree all at once. I believe it should and will be looking into it more this spring.
> View attachment 482968
> 
> In this picture you can see that I have now successfully pulled the locust tree closer to the base of the cherry after the snap cut broke, a little farther and it will be tipped back the other direction.
> View attachment 482969





chipper1 said:


> To be continued, gotta run, sure hope everything turns out alright


Ok, I'm back at it.
Everything went as planned, so for you failblog fans you'll have to wait for another project I mess up on
So I pulled the tree at the base just above the cut til it was standing pretty much as straight as I dared without it tipping in the opposite direction(hard to judge from the seat of the tractor) then took the picture in the last post for your viewing enjoyment. After that I went back to the tractor and winched it the rest of the way til it tipped and I pulled it to the tractor.


Next I just pulled ahead to where I needed to make a 90 degree turn. I then cut the branch and top off, pulled the cable out to the farthest piece, the other thingymajigs(will fix when corrected unless that is the technical term) slide on the mainline to hook to the chokers on each of the pieces and pulled them to the center of the turn. Then released the cable and set my tractor up for a redirect.


This is after the redirect around the 90 degree turn. I just winched them to where I set the tractor up and was then able to pull forward. In case anyone was wondering, once all three pieces had been connect to the mainline(with the chokers and thingymajigs) and pulled to the center of the turn they don't have to be unhooked for the redirect so it takes very little time. This is a saftey hazard to skid with the winch mainline and is not recommended as things can go very bad if the butt end of a log gets hung up on a stump. The mainline is supposed to only be used to pull the logs to the tractor and then the chokers get hooked to the top of the plow/skidder. I made a choice to not do that because of the setup here at my house. 


Here's everything all cut up right at the wood pile, right where it should be.
Any questions or constructive criticism let me have it


----------



## MustangMike

Nice story, Nice House, Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome news
It looks firewood related, isn't that a chimney attached to the house


----------



## nomad_archer

Congrats on the house drew


----------



## SteveSS

hardpan said:


> Actually I mix the same cocktale, Crossbow 4% in diesel fuel. I put it in a quart spray bottle and apply it immediately to the cut stump. We must be reading the same literature. Sometimes I find weak regrowth and hit it again. I was hoping you had found a better remedy. LOL. Maybe we have the best already. I shudder as I drive down the road and see a woods consumed by Asian Honeysuckle and the owners many times do not have a clue what is going on. So the birds eat the pretty red berries and poop on other woods, etc.
> Many years ago we had a problem with Canadian Thistle and then Johnson Grass. Word spread that if the property owner did not take care of it, the government would jump in, kill the plants, and send a bill to the owner. Guess what, we don't have much of it anymore.


Knowing that you're doing the same thing that I'm doing makes me feel like we're doing the right thing. I really like the idea of the state mandating removal of invasive species to the property owners. I'm not a fan of forced gov't, but in nuisance situations like this, I'm ok with it for the good of the rest of the state, and or neighbors.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Ok, I'm back at it.
> Everything went as planned, so for you failblog fans you'll have to wait for another project I mess up on[emoji14]
> So I pulled the tree at the base just above the cut til it was standing pretty much as straight as I dared without it tipping in the opposite direction(hard to judge from the seat of the tractor) then took the picture in the last post for your viewing enjoyment. After that I went back to the tractor and winched it the rest of the way til it tipped and I pulled it to the tractor.
> View attachment 483019
> 
> Next I just pulled ahead to where I needed to make a 90 degree turn. I then cut the branch and top off, pulled the cable out to the farthest piece, the other thingymajigs(will fix when corrected unless that is the technical term) slide on the mainline to hook to the chokers on each of the pieces and pulled them to the center of the turn. Then released the cable and set my tractor up for a redirect.
> View attachment 483021
> 
> This is after the redirect around the 90 degree turn. I just winched them to where I set the tractor up and was then able to pull forward. In case anyone was wondering, once all three pieces had been connect to the mainline(with the chokers and thingymajigs) and pulled to the center of the turn they don't have to be unhooked for the redirect so it takes very little time. This is a saftey hazard to skid with the winch mainline and is not recommended as things can go very bad if the butt end of a log gets hung up on a stump. The mainline is supposed to only be used to pull the logs to the tractor and then the chokers get hooked to the top of the plow/skidder. I made a choice to not do that because of the setup here at my house.
> View attachment 483039
> 
> Here's everything all cut up right at the wood pile, right where it should be.
> Any questions or constructive criticism let me have itView attachment 483040


No need to get too technical it is only the scrounging thread. Most of us can follow along with the doohickey, thingamajiging, and we certainly understand how cattywampus some of these things turn out. If we wanted true technical explanations of this stuff there is a thread for that with people that know way more about knocking trees down than I can fathom.


----------



## SteveSS

Chipper - I like all of your smaller out buildings. Gives your place a real old timey, homey feel. I can dig it.


----------



## SteveSS

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great house! That chimney is too cool. Best wishes for many years of happiness and raising all the future curtain climbers. Congrats!


----------



## DrewUth

Thanks all!! The curtain climbers should be along in a year or so if all goes to plan [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> No need to get too technical it is only the scrounging thread. Most of us can follow along with the doohickey, thingamajiging, and we certainly understand how cattywampus some of these things turn out. If we wanted true technical explanations of this stuff there is a thread for that with people that know way more about knocking trees down than I can fathom.


That was mainly for BL, I know what they are , just not a term used very often by me and I can't remember it.
I agree about the other threads, but I have read many of them through the yrs and can't find a lot of the details I'm looking for.
I hope others can learn as they see new ways and I can get feedback on what I'm doing right and also what I shouldn't be doing.
Like one little trick I've picked up when skidding is to position the choker so it tips/rolls the log so the curved part is in the middle, this allows tighter turns without letting the winchline back out. You can see what I mean in the second to last picture. Another place this can be used is when you drop a tree to be winched out and it rolls behind the stump, you just position the choker to roll the log away from the stump.
I love learning new tricks and use much of the stuff I've learned on here frequently, thanks guys


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> Chipper - I like all of your smaller out buildings. Gives your place a real old timey, homey feel. I can dig it.


Thanks Steve.
I have put them all up since we got here. The back two, the shed and playhouse are done with barn siding and rusted steel roofs.
The woodshed I need to get some rusted steel for the overhang. I will cut back the steel pole barn steel and then use the rusted steel both for the overhang and the cap, this way you will not see the pole barn steel except from the sides and back which most will never see, or notice if they do.
The greyed barn siding matches the black locust bark and the rusted roof matches the red oak leaves in the shoulder seasons so the buildings blend in to the landscape.
Here's a link to the woodshed I built that you can see in the pictures, I went there to get it for you steve, but realize you were in there lol.
Anyway maybe some of you guy's want to check it out.


chipper1 said:


> View attachment 465714
> Hey guys looking at one more end of the season outdoor project(sure others will come up).
> Looking for more ideas for a woodshed/tractor storage.
> 
> Thanks Guys.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DrewUth said:


> Not firewood related specifically, but I'm super excited to say that my wife and I are finally homeowners! We just today closed on the house I have been renting for 6 years, first as a college student with some buddies and now with my wife and dreams of a family. At least now I know I won't have to worry about moving all the firewood I have been hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Home ownership... the American Dream! Way to go! now another big milestone will be... your burning the lien/loan papers when paid off. if u have a note.


----------



## JeffGu

chipper1 said:


> Any questions or constructive criticism let me have it...



I think there's a little too much rust on that thing. You need a sandblaster and some yellow paint.


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> I think there's a little too much rust on that thing. You need a sandblaster and some yellow paint.


Thanks Jeff, thats just the motivation I need. The great thing is it's behind me and I don't have to see it much lol.
Maybe when I get into it this spring, or next fall as it will be used a lot this summer.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

It's getting to be that time of year again. I just bought this today, to try my hand at syrup making:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B5579E4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01

I'm hoping for enough sap to make 1 gallon, as it would be purely for personal consumption at this point in time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> It's getting to be that time of year again. I just bought this today, to try my hand at syrup making:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B5579E4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01
> 
> I'm hoping for enough sap to make 1 gallon, as it would be purely for personal consumption at this point in time.



hope you sap out well... ooh-h that don't sound good!! lol... in any event, hope u let us know how it turns out. how much sap do u have to collect to make one gallon of syrup? will it be maple syrup?... sounds tasty, pancakes anyone??


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Thanks!

The rule of thumb is 40:1 for syrup, but it can vary depending on a lot of factors. That means I am hoping for 40 gallons of syrup, or 4 gallons per tap with my setup.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The rule of thumb is 40:1 for syrup, but it can vary depending on a lot of factors. That means I am hoping for 40 gallons of syrup, or 4 gallons per tap with my setup.



oic - a full gallon of syrup is a lot of syrup... for you and your family, or will give some away, too? in the tapped state does the liquid have a sweet taste to it?.... will u cook it down outside, like in a pot to boil off the water, or inside?.... just wondering.... I think fun project and a good_ 'scrounge'_ from the wood!!! lol hope u post more pix of project...


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I have 3 girls who would drink syrup if I let them, so a gallon is a lot, but I am hoping it will last me the year.

My plan is to cook it down outside in a 20 gallon pot over a fire pit, and then finish on propane if needed. I will definitely post pics when things get moving.


----------



## svk

My neighbor used a combination of silver and sugar maple sap to cook down to about 2.5 gallons of syrup last year.

I know a fellow in Vermont who does it commercially. I love the grade B syrup and we go through well over a gallon each year.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I have a neighbor who has a good sized arch and produces small-scale commercially. He hasn't done it much in the past few years due to age and health, but this winter I saw him and his adult sons stringing up taps and lines, so hopefully he's giving it a go this year. 

I just want to do it myself to say I did, and hopefully get something out of it. My wife and I already produce our own poultry, hunt for venison, grow a fairly large garden, and generally try to grow/make as much as we can, and I see this as just one more step. Hopefully I'll add a few head of cattle to the chicken flock this year, and take it even further.


----------



## svk

If I had access to decent sized sugar maples I would definitely do it. But I only have red maples as do most of my neighbors. One has a Norway maple but it isn't very big so probably wouldn't produce much.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I have a neighbor who has a good sized arch and produces small-scale commercially. He hasn't done it much in the past few years due to age and health, but this winter I saw him and his adult sons stringing up taps and lines, so hopefully he's giving it a go this year.
> 
> I just want to do it myself to say I did, and hopefully get something out of it. My wife and I already produce our own poultry, hunt for venison, grow a fairly large garden, and generally try to grow/make as much as we can, and I see this as just one more step. Hopefully I'll add a few head of cattle to the chicken flock this year, and take it even further.



_>My wife and I already produce our own poultry, hunt for venison, grow a fairly large garden, and generally try to grow/make as much as we can, and I see this as just one more step._

sounds like some good ol-fashioned country living!!! that's what I am sayin'.... and of course, not to overlook the more important aspects of your county livin' life-style...

_omg, what a gal!! _

 no doubt!!


----------



## DrewUth

I have a Japanese maple in my yard, if I tap that will soy sauce come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DrewUth said:


> I have a Japanese maple in my yard, if I tap that will soy sauce come out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



maybe, but I think you have to boil it in a 20-gallon pot to ensure it... 

oh - and over an open fire....


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Asian Honeysuckle is cardboard colored stems, multi stemmed, dense tough woody stems, aggressive tight holding root system, and when cut there is a small hollow center in each stem. These things are not wimpy plants.


Here's a picture of the one at the base of one of the cherry trees. 
What do you think.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> No need to get too technical it is only the scrounging thread. Most of us can follow along with the doohickey, thingamajiging, and we certainly understand how cattywampus some of these things turn out. If we wanted true technical explanations of this stuff there is a thread for that with people that know way more about knocking trees down than I can fathom.





chipper1 said:


> That was mainly for BL, I know what they are , just not a term used very often by me and I can't remember it.
> I agree about the other threads, but I have read many of them through the yrs and can't find a lot of the details I'm looking for.
> I hope others can learn as they see new ways and I can get feedback on what I'm doing right and also what I shouldn't be doing.
> Like one little trick I've picked up when skidding is to position the choker so it tips/rolls the log so the curved part is in the middle, this allows tighter turns without letting the winchline back out. You can see what I mean in the second to last picture. Another place this can be used is when you drop a tree to be winched out and it rolls behind the stump, you just position the choker to roll the log away from the stump.
> I love learning new tricks and use much of the stuff I've learned on here frequently, thanks guys


Ok, here's that trick applied to this small locust that was also down "Honda Ct.".
I love to be able to see this stuff and not just here how to do it, so here's the picture tutorial lol.
This is were I winched it to, you can see it's ready to get hung up now.
Here's what I did to the choker to roll the log where I wanted it to go. 
Here's what happened when I started to winch it again. It doesn't always work, but when it does it makes things easier.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Here's a picture of the one at the base of one of the cherry trees.
> What do you think. View attachment 483184



The picture appears to be a stem about 3" diameter, protruding about 10 " from the ground, then branches out and no hollow center where you chainsawed it. 
Asian Honeysuckle does not generally have a "trunk". Instead there are several stems coming out of the ground or very near the ground from a central wad. The bark of yours isn't even close. The bark is well detailed on the small photo. I've cut a thousand of those. You may get to skip this fun little hobby. LOL



Note the small red berries in the big photo


----------



## Oldman47

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic - a full gallon of syrup is a lot of syrup... for you and your family, or will give some away, too? in the tapped state does the liquid have a sweet taste to it?.... will u cook it down outside, like in a pot to boil off the water, or inside?.... just wondering.... I think fun project and a good_ 'scrounge'_ from the wood!!! lol hope u post more pix of project...


Raw sap is almost flavorless but has a very slight maple flavor. It is not sweet when you taste it. My cousin does maple syrup and maple sugar commercially on his farm and so I have been exposed to sap at every stage of the process. You never process sap in the kitchen because the steam coming off while you cook it down is not just pure water, it can get sticky and you will be in trouble at home if you do it indoors. When I lived closer we would buy an imperial gallon from him every year and never had any left over the next year. He lives just 5 miles north of the Vermont border in southern Quebec. When you get it cheap or free it is amazing how fast it gets used up. His family uses it in place of cane sugar in many things like when making rhubarb pies or sauce. Maple sugar on oatmeal rather than brown sugar is also great. Be careful to not use too much all at one time because maple syrup can act as a mild laxative. I live too far away right now to keep getting syrup at wholesale from him but can see me tapping some of my own trees starting next year.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Ok, here's that trick applied to this small locust that was also down "Honda Ct.".
> I love to be able to see this stuff and not just here how to do it, so here's the picture tutorial lol.View attachment 483186
> This is were I winched it to, you can see it's ready to get hung up now.View attachment 483187
> Here's what I did to the choker to roll the log where I wanted it to go. View attachment 483188
> Here's what happened when I started to winch it again. It doesn't always work, but when it does it makes things easier.
> View attachment 483189



You're having way to much fun to call that work. LOL


----------



## hardpan

Oldman47 said:


> Raw sap is almost flavorless but has a very slight maple flavor. It is not sweet when you taste it. My cousin does maple syrup and maple sugar commercially on his farm and so I have been exposed to sap at every stage of the process. You never process sap in the kitchen because the steam coming off while you cook it down is not just pure water, it can get sticky and you will be in trouble at home if you do it indoors. When I lived closer we would buy an imperial gallon from him every year and never had any left over the next year. He lives just 5 miles north of the Vermont border in southern Quebec. When you get it cheap or free it is amazing how fast it gets used up. His family uses it in place of cane sugar in many things like when making rhubarb pies or sauce. Maple sugar on oatmeal rather than brown sugar is also great. Be careful to not use too much all at one time because maple syrup can act as a mild laxative. I live too far away right now to keep getting syrup at wholesale from him but can see me tapping some of my own trees starting next year.



I talked to an old friend last week who said he was making syrup. I asked where he found so many sugar maple as I don't come across a large number. He said he didn't need them all to be sugar maple, that other maple and even walnut would be fine. I made a face and he quickly replied that the walnut doesn't hurt the taste. Was he pull'n my leg? He also said it was taking too much propane and not enough heat. I told him heat was not a problem because the coal mine I work at was about 2 miles from his house and they would let him hand pick or load his truck. He was interested but now I had a vision of black specs floating in that beautiful syrup. I don't know if he has a chance at this. LOL


----------



## svk

Some guys mix boxelder sap too. It has a different flavor and is bitter if cooked down alone but supposedly added 1/3 with 2/3 maple it is very good.


----------



## MustangMike

Boxelder is in the Maple Family, and all Maple can be tapped, just lower sugar content. Black Birch, Walnut & others can also be tapped, but may change the flavor some. There is a lot of info on line re: what can be tapped. Drinking just the sap from some trees may have medicinal benefits.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> The picture appears to be a stem about 3" diameter, protruding about 10 " from the ground, then branches out and no hollow center where you chainsawed it.
> Asian Honeysuckle does not generally have a "trunk". Instead there are several stems coming out of the ground or very near the ground from a central wad. The bark of yours isn't even close. The bark is well detailed on the small photo. I've cut a thousand of those. You may get to skip this fun little hobby. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small red berries in the big photo


Not the same, but ours could be invasive as well. The nice thing about this stuff is it's pretty easy to take care of. Two guys and a couple chains can remove
lots of it quickly. the branches go out all directions from the ground, although it doesn't make it easy to get to it sure makes a chain or strap stay right at the base.
I will be removing a bunch of the Russian Olive this spring/summer. we use the same concoction you guys are. We just cut them off then dab the stem with it. I've done hundreds of the Autumn Olive at the school my wife teaches at, it's best is to get them in the spring before they spread, then come back in the fall and cut them again and dab them so the herbicide gets drawn in.
My buddy just bought a place that has bamboo on it, that's a whole different project. Before it was put on the market they trenched around it, but it made it out. We'll have to see what it takes to kill it, any tips anyone. I know some states make the owner who plants it responsible for any damage


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

My uncle bought a house with bamboo in the yard. He bulldozed it all into a pile and burned it. Then he burned the ground it was standing on. Then he sprayed the whole thing with a mix of roundup and fuel oil.

I think he had to go through that whole routine 2 or 3 times, but it eventually worked.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Boxelder is in the Maple Family, and all Maple can be tapped, just lower sugar content. Black Birch, Walnut & others can also be tapped, but may change the flavor some. There is a lot of info on line re: what can be tapped. Drinking just the sap from some trees may have medicinal benefits.



That surprises me, especially the walnut. A long time ago I carved wood and walnut was my favorite. I power carved some and found the walnut dust to be almost toxic when breathed. I never researched the syrup process because there isn't enough sugar maple available around here. I have always felt there is a good chance the cure for some of the bad diseases will be found in nature (some say it already has), but then who could make a lot of money from it?


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Not the same, but ours could be invasive as well. The nice thing about this stuff is it's pretty easy to take care of. Two guys and a couple chains can remove
> lots of it quickly. the branches go out all directions from the ground, although it doesn't make it easy to get to it sure makes a chain or strap stay right at the base.
> I will be removing a bunch of the Russian Olive this spring/summer. we use the same concoction you guys are. We just cut them off then dab the stem with it. I've done hundreds of the Autumn Olive at the school my wife teaches at, it's best is to get them in the spring before they spread, then come back in the fall and cut them again and dab them so the herbicide gets drawn in.
> My buddy just bought a place that has bamboo on it, that's a whole different project. Before it was put on the market they trenched around it, but it made it out. We'll have to see what it takes to kill it, any tips anyone. I know some states make the owner who plants it responsible for any damage



I have only seen one patch of bamboo. The people were intentionally growing it for craft projects. A friend stopped by one day when the owner was working on it and asked how do you get it started? The owner replied, "The question is how do you stop it?" She went on to say something like there are some that can be controlled and others that are illegal to plant.


----------



## crazywolf

Not sure if you got your saw yet @svk but here is some light work mine did. It's amazing how fast it cuts. Of course it's my "BIG" saw of my 3ish saw plan.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> You're having way to much fun to call that work. LOL


hardpan, I'm pretty sure I didn't call it work anywhere other than when I said I did a "little work" in the GMT
This is all just chores around the house if you will, no real pay involved, when I work I try to make a buck or two
Here's some more "playing" I did today 
This is a cherry that had the top broken and still attached. I knew it would hang up if I notched it to fall where I wanted it to go. I was to lazy to move the quads(they are just parts quads anyway) and getting the tractor out for the locust in the earlier post was already in the plan. So I notched it to fall where I wanted and just took a little extra of from the back cut on the side with the quads. It did exactly as planned and leaned right into another tree.
What a bummer, oh well, a little tug (very little), little spin and it's right where I nicely asked her to go
Here's the cherry and the smallest pieces of the locust. The locust as well as the pieces of the cherry from the broken top went straight into the house.


----------



## MustangMike

Wolf, glad you are enjoying that saw, but snug that chain up before you either loose it or ruin your bar.


----------



## nomad_archer

Little after work scrounge today. Two pick up loads of wood. I didn't unload the second load of wood. I am hoping that the near 60* temps and rain will melt enough snow so that I can drop the wood off at the processing area.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Little after work scrounge today. Two pick up loads of wood. I didn't unload the second load of wood. I am hoping that the near 60* temps and rain will melt enough snow so that I can drop the wood off at the processing area.


That's gotta be one of the best air fresheners your truck has ever had

Help me out with the different types of cherry guys.
Is this the black cherry you guys said was hard to split,
Because it looks a lot denser than the stuff I have in the bucket above


----------



## hautions11

I tapped 4 maples and 5 black walnuts today. I do not mix them. Walnut syrup is awesome. I process the maple separately.


----------



## JustJeff

I may be getting older but I can still spot safety problems. This guy has no hard hat, no gloves, no eye or ear protection. PPE people, HELLO!


----------



## abbott295

I don't think he's about to cut any trees though.


----------



## abbott295

But I wouldn't hold a saw like that anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 483273
> I may be getting older but I can still spot safety problems. This guy has no hard hat, no gloves, no eye or ear protection. PPE people, HELLO!


It's ok everyone it's just one of those toy stihl saws like FS has
But hey you gotta start somewhere


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> I have only seen one patch of bamboo. The people were intentionally growing it for craft projects. A friend stopped by one day when the owner was working on it and asked how do you get it started? The owner replied, "The question is how do you stop it?" She went on to say something like there are some that can be controlled and others that are illegal to plant.


The people that planted it at my buddies house had adopted some kids from overseas and wanted them to feel "at home" in their new home.
I don't know anything about bamboo except the pandas have very sharp teeth to eat it, 
so I will have to make sure my chains are sharp, then the fire is hot


----------



## svk

crazywolf said:


> Not sure if you got your saw yet @svk but here is some light work mine did. It's amazing how fast it cuts. Of course it's my "BIG" saw of my 3ish saw plan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 483211
> View attachment 483213


I meet my new friend two weeks from yesterday or today.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Oldman47 said:


> Raw sap is almost flavorless but has a very slight maple flavor. It is not sweet when you taste it. My cousin does maple syrup and maple sugar commercially on his farm and so I have been exposed to sap at every stage of the process. You never process sap in the kitchen because the steam coming off while you cook it down is not just pure water, it can get sticky and you will be in trouble at home if you do it indoors. When I lived closer we would buy an imperial gallon from him every year and never had any left over the next year. He lives just 5 miles north of the Vermont border in southern Quebec. When you get it cheap or free it is amazing how fast it gets used up. His family uses it in place of cane sugar in many things like when making rhubarb pies or sauce. Maple sugar on oatmeal rather than brown sugar is also great. Be careful to not use too much all at one time because maple syrup can act as a mild laxative. I live too far away right now to keep getting syrup at wholesale from him but can see me tapping some of my own trees starting next year.



that's interesting... thanks for posting it up. I bet it is something to see a big pot of sap cooking down... do you use hydrometers to test the viscosity, or just wing it? I may never look a the bottle of my Aunt Jemima _' genuine ' _maple syrup in refer the same again... lol. I don't care for thick pancakes or flapjacks... but thin - yes! with butter and syrup... yum. runs close 2nd to my fav... homemade waffles, butter and syrup. my mom used to make them often as kids...


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> It's ok everyone it's just one of those toy stihl saws like FS has
> But hey you gotta start somewhere



help me out here stihl lovers.


----------



## farmer steve

i think i read it on this thread that someone posted that the 028 WB with the WB in red letters was more desirable. Dancan maybe?


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I meet my new friend two weeks from yesterday or today.




Is it going to Mitch for a little massaging first?


----------



## svk

No. I see that was his video though.


----------



## DFK

Years back I read in one of those " How to live in the Woods" books that a Sycamore tree could be tapped.
It is my understanding that the sap that comes out is almost pure water.

Anybody ever tapped a Sycamore??

David


----------



## hardpan

hautions11 said:


> I tapped 4 maples and 5 black walnuts today. I do not mix them. Walnut syrup is awesome. I process the maple separately.



If only using walnut, what does it taste like? Difficult to describe taste but compared to maple?


----------



## nomad_archer

Here is the other half of yesterdays scrounge


----------



## hautions11

Walnut syrup is sweeter and has a nutty taste. It is good. If I do not get to collect much sap, I will mix them and it is hard to tell the difference from straight maple syrup. You can tap sycamore trees, very little sugar, hardly worth the effort. Maple and black walnut have 2-3% sugar. That still means 40 gallons of sap to one gallon of syrup. Lots of boiling to drive off all the water.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> hardpan, I'm pretty sure I didn't call it work anywhere other than when I said I did a "little work" in the GMT
> This is all just chores around the house if you will, no real pay involved, when I work I try to make a buck or two
> Here's some more "playing" I did today
> This is a cherry that had the top broken and still attached. I knew it would hang up if I notched it to fall where I wanted it to go. I was to lazy to move the quads(they are just parts quads anyway) and getting the tractor out for the locust in the earlier post was already in the plan. So I notched it to fall where I wanted and just took a little extra of from the back cut on the side with the quads. It did exactly as planned and leaned right into another tree.View attachment 483209
> What a bummer, oh well, a little tug (very little), little spin and it's right where I nicely asked her to goView attachment 483214
> Here's the cherry and the smallest pieces of the locust. The locust as well as the pieces of the cherry from the broken top went straight into the house. View attachment 483219



I owe a little clarity here. I always say, "It is only work if you do not enjoy what you are doing." A lot of things can happen to diminish the enjoyment and then it becomes work. If I am in the woods, odds are I am cutting, piddling, or playing. I thrive on accomplishment. Visitors often comment on how much work there is in firewood. To me most of it is not work but splitting wood in 100* heat index does indeed suck, ain't no fun, work. LOL

Onward. I have never owned a winch and am intrigued with the clever way you hook to twist and manipulate the fall or drag, never thought of it that way. The winch appears to be your central tool. Fact is I almost never pull BUT a couple years ago I bought a tractor with ultra low granny gears and a slow, controlled pull is now available. I have a new tool and it didn't cost me a dime, just knowledge. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> help me out here stihl lovers.



I'll come over with my Ported 460/046-D, and we'll put it up against anything he's got!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I'll come over with my Ported 460/046-D, and we'll put it up against anything he's got!


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> My uncle bought a house with bamboo in the yard. He bulldozed it all into a pile and burned it. Then he burned the ground it was standing on. Then he sprayed the whole thing with a mix of roundup and fuel oil.
> 
> I think he had to go through that whole routine 2 or 3 times, but it eventually worked.


Must have been posting when you posted this, just saw it.
That's a lot of crap. My buddy had said when he looked into it they said if you keep cutting it like with a mower it will eventually die out, but I'm not sure what type of bamboo that is for, or what type he has.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

chipper1 said:


> Must have been posting when you posted this, just saw it.
> That's a lot of crap. My buddy had said when he looked into it they said if you keep cutting it like with a mower it will eventually die out, but I'm not sure what type of bamboo that is for, or what type he has.



I am by no means an expert on bamboo, but the patch of bamboo was large and well established. His neighbor owned a dozer, so as far as that goes, it might have been just easier than repeated mowing, although it was certainly a LOT of work.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> help me out here stihl lovers.


You don't need any help, you've been getting razzed about this long enough to know the truth, there all just a bunch of plastic and metal, just some are better than others .
You know everytime I put a chain on or flip the bar on the 550 I'm thinking about you, but then I fire it up and, I remember why I deal with it


----------



## MustangMike

Reminds me of the old argument comparing the Chevy 409 to the Ford 406. They said the 409 was strong in the 1/4 mi, but if you were in a 500 mi race, you better have the Ford under your hood. So, my solution was just build the 406! Never did have one of them, but did a Ford 427 and 390 instead, almost the same!


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> I owe a little clarity here. I always say, "It is only work if you do not enjoy what you are doing." A lot of things can happen to diminish the enjoyment and then it becomes work. If I am in the woods, odds are I am cutting, piddling, or playing. I thrive on accomplishment. Visitors often comment on how much work there is in firewood. To me most of it is not work but splitting wood in 100* heat index does indeed suck, ain't no fun, work. LOL
> 
> Onward. I have never owned a winch and am intrigued with the clever way you hook to twist and manipulate the fall or drag, never thought of it that way. The winch appears to be your central tool. Fact is I almost never pull BUT a couple years ago I bought a tractor with ultra low granny gears and a slow, controlled pull is now available. I have a new tool and it didn't cost me a dime, just knowledge. LOL


I agree, I love good ole physical labor. 
The winch is a new tool to me so I'm trying to use it as much as possible and learn what I can. I've used many of the same tricks for felling, construction, and mechanical projects through the yrs.
Not sure if you noticed, I used the same technique on the cherry, you can see in those pictures how the choker is around the other side of the tree to twist it.
You can do the same thing when skidding with anything and it can really help.
Tow truck drivers use the same types of pulling tricks to shift a car around almost every time they hook to something, many just do it without thinking, I'm tring to share some of this knowledge before it's second nature in this application of it.

Nothing is free, my secretary was sending a bill as soon as you posted a response to my post, you should receive it soon, prompt payment would be appreciated


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'll come over with my Ported 460/046-D, and we'll put it up against anything he's got!


Be careful Mike, you don't know what I have behind the counter, under the shelf, or hidden in the way back. I've been known to make some crazy purchases just to prove a point ,
That being said, that's gotta be a screamer. Sold my little 460 last yr and replaced it with the 441c-m, it does great and much better anti-vibe. It is however a bit heavier, but always in tune so closer in power to a stock untuned 460(you of all people know how quickly you can lose 10% because of a bad tune), and I would think there are times where it has more power because of the m-tronic set up, but certainly not more than a ported and tuned one


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Reminds me of the old argument comparing the Chevy 409 to the Ford 406. They said the 409 was strong in the 1/4 mi, but if you were in a 500 mi race, you better have the Ford under your hood. So, my solution was just build the 406! Never did have one of them, but did a Ford 427 and 390 instead, almost the same!


Silly boy, why would you bring a car to a bike race lol.
That is a place i would just grab something up from downstairs, if the wife said ok. It's amazing what a 750cc GSXR does to "almost" any street car around.
Funny you liked the 406. The last engine I built I did was a stock internals(except pistons) 406 Chevy. It was a long rod 400, which is a 400 small block with a 400 crank and 350 rods (5.7" rods).
I was always a Pontiac and Chevy guy, but I'm not opposed to a ford(small f lol), and like them even better with a chevy engine in them
If I had to choose one of the older ones it would be a 428cj in a 69 fastback or a cobra.
The new stangs kick tail too if we were talking new.
Here in Michigan we like our American rides. Although if I was to build anything these days it would be a Japanese flavor in the 2.5 liter range with a turbo, I'm sure you know what that is. It's awesome what an all wheel drive does out of the hole, and what fun to drift.
There's no feeling like having your eyeballs sucked into your head and you vision blurred because of it


----------



## Oldman47

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's interesting... thanks for posting it up. I bet it is something to see a big pot of sap cooking down... do you use hydrometers to test the viscosity, or just wing it? I may never look a the bottle of my Aunt Jemima _' genuine ' _maple syrup in refer the same again... lol. I don't care for thick pancakes or flapjacks... but thin - yes! with butter and syrup... yum. runs close 2nd to my fav... homemade waffles, butter and syrup. my mom used to make them often as kids...


Actually, when I have watched, they were using a series of 3 pans and moving the sap/syrup from pan to pan as it got closer to being finished. When I was watching and asking how it was done the answer about finishing was to go out that day and boil some water to determine the boiling point for that day's weather conditions (high or low pressure conditions, elevation, etc.) The end point was a certain number of degrees above that value and a very accurate thermometer was being used. Sugar, like any impurity, adds to the boiling point of water, so a very accurate end point could be determined by temperature, more accurate than a hygrometer. It would have been sacrilege to just assume 212ºF as the boiling point in his opinion.


----------



## MustangMike

A 10 mm 044 KS jug will run with most 460s, but porting really wakes those 460s up, it is a whole different saw!

The reason I always preferred a 390/406/427 Ford to the 428 (all are FE block) is because the 428 has a longer stroke, and is externally balanced. They did not stand up to abuse as well as the other motors, and I abused everything! Also, some of the 406 & 427s were available with cross bolted mains, not an option on a 428! The 428 was designed for street use, then modified (with the CJ heads) to make it perform. The 406 & 427 were specifically built for racing. FYI, the reason they did not put a 427 Medium Riser head on a 428 is because the valves would not fit in the smaller bore, so they used 427 low riser valves & combustion chamber (smaller) and 427 medium riser ports (taller than the low riser) and that is a 428 CJ head.

My friend has a 441 C, and he love it. He keeps promising to let me try it some time, but it has not happened yet.


----------



## hautions11

7 degrees over the boiling point of water.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Oldman47 said:


> Actually, when I have watched, they were using a series of 3 pans and moving the sap/syrup from pan to pan as it got closer to being finished. When I was watching and asking how it was done the answer about finishing was to go out that day and boil some water to determine the boiling point for that day's weather conditions (high or low pressure conditions, elevation, etc.) The end point was a certain number of degrees above that value and a very accurate thermometer was being used. Sugar, like any impurity, adds to the boiling point of water, so a very accurate end point could be determined by temperature, more accurate than a hygrometer. It would have been sacrilege to just assume 212ºF as the boiling point in his opinion.



I could never have imagined the end temps so important... would have thot just boiled down to a certain consistany, maybe cked w/hydrometer... interesting. _thanks!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Silly boy, why would you bring a car to a bike race lol.
> That is a place i would just grab something up from downstairs, if the wife said ok. It's amazing what a 750cc GSXR does to "almost" any street car around.
> Funny you liked the 406. The last engine I built I did was a stock internals(except pistons) 406 Chevy. It was a long rod 400, which is a 400 small block with a 400 crank and 350 rods (5.7" rods).
> I was always a Pontiac and Chevy guy, but I'm not opposed to a ford(small f lol), and like them even better with a chevy engine in them
> If I had to choose one of the older ones it would be a 428cj in a 69 fastback or a cobra.
> The new stangs kick tail too if we were talking new.
> Here in Michigan we like our American rides. Although if I was to build anything these days it would be have a Japanese flavor in the 2.5 liter range with a turbo, I'm sure you know what that is. It's awesome what an all wheel drive does out of the hole, and what fun to drift.
> There's no feeling like having your eyeballs sucked into your head and you vision blurred because of it




_> but I'm not opposed to a ford(small f lol), and like them even better with a chevy engine in them_

*here, here!!!!* old vintage ford tin... and a sbc, for sure.  283 and on up... '30 A roadster steel pickup and a 'stuffed' 327... 4-speed... 'cerca 1963...so nice. hi test ethyl 28-cents a gallon... 'drink' all you want... 30 A roadster just as an example... for an awesome ride with 'total curb appeal'... an early ford, roadsters preferred and a BB Chevy always got my attention!! seems to me ol Henry made all them old Fords 'cause he maybe had an inclination that Chevrolet was going to come out with an OHV V8 in 1955! lol... 

you can read about it all today, even see many at the car shows... but unless you were a kid, young adult in the time period of preMuscle and Muscle car era... and the ensuing hot rods... you just cannot fathom how much fun it was... barking gears was as common as the *next green light!!!* lol

next to the 'vettes, chevelles and chevy II's... a 4-speed tri-power GTO, 1966, 67.... as an example... was one tire burning, sideways sliding 'short'... and I never got tired of them...


----------



## hautions11

Found a picture of my 084 that I used for the Alaskan mill. I need to throw this and a couple of modded 404 bars changed to 3/8 for a thinner kerf. That would be great to fund another firewood saw. I am lusting over the Mastermind 064 that is listed in the for sale area
.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> That surprises me, especially the walnut. A long time ago I carved wood and walnut was my favorite. I power carved some and found the walnut dust to be almost toxic when breathed. I never researched the syrup process because there isn't enough sugar maple available around here. I have always felt there is a good chance the cure for some of the bad diseases will be found in nature (some say it already has), but then who could make a lot of money from it?


Walnut dust can be very bad for many individuals, and give pneumonia like symptoms.
This is a known problem so I have read amongst the guys who mill it, and many wear respirators when working with it
I'd like to try some of the walnut syrup though


----------



## nomad_archer

Speaking of saws. I watched a guy once noodle a big ole round with a 660 and a 24" bar. Lets just say it looked easy. I turned around and he was done. All I could think was I would have been there for what seemed like 10 minutes with my 50cc saw and it would have jammed up with noodles 3 or 4 times. I must have a "defective" stihl. I kid, I kid... I got enough big rounds in the last scrounge that I may sacrifice one and tune the 365 with a 20" bar finally..


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Walnut dust can be very bad for many individuals, and give pneumonia like symptoms.
> This is a known problem so I have read amongst the guys who mill it, and many wear respirators when working with it
> I'd like to try some of the walnut syrup though



I'm glad the walnut doesn't bother me. I seem to get quite a bit of it.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 483273
> I may be getting older but I can still spot safety problems. This guy has no hard hat, no gloves, no eye or ear protection. PPE people, HELLO!





farmer steve said:


> i think i read it on this thread that someone posted that the 028 WB with the WB in red letters was more desirable. Dancan maybe?


I think I remember reading the same thing.
I'm pretty sure the one above is an ms170, but it's sure to have MS in red shortly
Although I'm not sure it will make it any more desirable.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I'm glad the walnut doesn't bother me. I seem to get quite a bit of it.


My understanding is that it would need to be dry and lots of fumes, many times people mill in a much less ventilated area than we normally cut in.

I still have never smelled anything worse and made me feel as though I needed to stop or I would be having to use my asthma inhaler like the hard maple I was cutting a couple months ago for a buddy.
I have had similar problems with some of the locust out back of my place that was covered in vines, not sure what they are, but I could tell my body didn't like that stuff.


----------



## chipper1

hautions11 said:


> Found a picture of my 084 that I used for the Alaskan mill. I need to throw this and a couple of modded 404 bars changed to 3/8 for a thinner kerf. That would be great to fund another firewood saw. I am lusting over the Mastermind 064 that is listed in the for sale area
> .


Have you considered Pming him and seeing if he has any interest or knows anyone who does. 
Just might be able to make a deal


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> My understanding is that it would need to be dry and lots of fumes, many times people mill in a much less ventilated area than we normally cut in.
> 
> I still have never smelled anything worse and made me feel as though I needed to stop or I would be having to use my asthma inhaler like the hard maple I was cutting a couple months ago for a buddy.
> I have had similar problems with some of the locust out back of my place that was covered in vines, not sure what they are, but I could tell my body didn't like that stuff.


I have had asthma attacks cutting alder brush (a swamp loving, piss smelling bush that I do not believe is related to alder or elder trees). Nasty stuff.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> A 10 mm 044 KS jug will run with most 460s, but porting really wakes those 460s up, it is a whole different saw!
> 
> The reason I always preferred a 390/406/427 Ford to the 428 (all are FE block) is because the 428 has a longer stroke, and is externally balanced. They did not stand up to abuse as well as the other motors, and I abused everything! Also, some of the 406 & 427s were available with cross bolted mains, not an option on a 428! The 428 was designed for street use, then modified (with the CJ heads) to make it perform. The 406 & 427 were specifically built for racing. FYI, the reason they did not put a 427 Medium Riser head on a 428 is because the valves would not fit in the smaller bore, so they used 427 low riser valves & combustion chamber (smaller) and 427 medium riser ports (taller than the low riser) and that is a 428 CJ head.
> 
> My friend has a 441 C, and he love it. He keeps promising to let me try it some time, but it has not happened yet.


One of the reasons I built the 406 was it was a 509 casting block which is one of the best for the build. It was built to be 450hp and 450ftlbs.
It ran 445 ftlbs at 4600rpm's which was a little more than I knew what to do with. I built it for a 72 chevelle ss clone I had. I had done zero mods to the suspension and it was pretty stupid to drive. With the stock gears it would send you sideways out of control at 35mph, when it hit the stall converter 100% at 4500rpm's. 
Woops, back to the reason lol.
The block was a 2 bolt main which I could modify(send out) to have splayed 4 bolt mains and it would be way stronger than the standard 4 bolt blocks.
With the stock 2 bolts guys run that build up to 600hp and take it up to 1000hp with the splayed 4 bolts.

I actually prefer a little shorter intake runners than most, it's a torque vs rpm/hp thing I would say. It also makes tuning a bit easier and a lower idle unless you have a roller cam and that can help with that. 
The argument makes sense to me though in regards to the Fords and I certainly won't argue Ford builds with a Ford guy


----------



## crazywolf

MustangMike said:


> Wolf, glad you are enjoying that saw, but snug that chain up before you either loose it or ruin your bar.



I had loosened it to swap for a new chain so I could sharpen that one. It was just a "beauty" shot for svk I had already finished cutting. I had a buddy trash a chain on my stihl from being too loose so I check it all the time now.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> If I had access to decent sized sugar maples I would definitely do it. But I only have red maples as do most of my neighbors. One has a Norway maple but it isn't very big so probably wouldn't produce much.



I used to think the same thing until a farm making syrup told me any old maple will work, just may be 50-1 vs. 40-1. I decided to tap my swamp maple last year and it was fun. I did loose my first batch to the fire, wasn't watching it well and burned it. But I will do it again this spring. I know this is a warm winter but isn't it early to be sugaring? I am afraid of hurting the tree, taking sap so soon


----------



## svk

I don't think you can hurt the tree unless you tap it multiple times at once.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I got the firewood to the processing area. Plus I didn't get stuck. But I tried hard to get it stuck. I miss judged the snow and there was slushy ice under the snow. Lots of shoveling and some 8' pieces of plywood scraps later the truck is back in the driveway. I will get pictures of the carnage tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

How do you drive by a nice previously dead standing 32-36" ash stem laying beside a driveway, you don't 

Ok guys this was a nice find, now to execute the bucking, splitting, loading, unloading, and taking pictures of it for you all(thats me sweating because I'm haveing to do something "like work".
It's right on the top of a pretty steep little hill. I was thinking of making most ove my top bucking cuts just as it is and the rope over the top to my truck and roll it onto the other side to finish my cuts. I will probably need to get the big branch and maybe even the big crotch where it connects to the stem on the left side before I can roll it though. I am going to try to get there tomorrow to asses the site better, and for the first load.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> How do you drive by a nice previously dead standing 32-36" ash stem laying beside a driveway, you don't
> 
> Ok guys this was a nice find, now to execute the bucking, splitting, loading, unloading, and taking pictures of it for you all(thats me sweating because I'm haveing to do something "like work".
> It's right on the top of a pretty steep little hill. I was thinking of making most ove my top bucking cuts just as it is and the rope over the top to my truck and roll it onto the other side to finish my cuts. I will probably need to get the big branch and maybe even the big crotch where it connects to the stem on the left side before I can roll it though. I am going to try to get there tomorrow to asses the site better, and for the first load. View attachment 483546


don't forget the nice Zogger wood in the brush piles.looks like some nice size limb wood in there.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> How do you drive by a nice previously dead standing 32-36" ash stem laying beside a driveway, you don't
> 
> Ok guys this was a nice find, now to execute the bucking, splitting, loading, unloading, and taking pictures of it for you all(thats me sweating because I'm haveing to do something "like work".
> It's right on the top of a pretty steep little hill. I was thinking of making most ove my top bucking cuts just as it is and the rope over the top to my truck and roll it onto the other side to finish my cuts. I will probably need to get the big branch and maybe even the big crotch where it connects to the stem on the left side before I can roll it though. I am going to try to get there tomorrow to asses the site better, and for the first load. View attachment 483546


That looks like that tree will need 2-3 cups of coffee to properly assess what to do. You dont want any of the rounds to roll over that hill. It looks like a steep bugger. Is there a road running behind and down the hill from where you will be cutting?


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> How do you drive by a nice previously dead standing 32-36" ash stem laying beside a driveway, you don't
> 
> Ok guys this was a nice find, now to execute the bucking, splitting, loading, unloading, and taking pictures of it for you all(thats me sweating because I'm haveing to do something "like work".
> It's right on the top of a pretty steep little hill. I was thinking of making most ove my top bucking cuts just as it is and the rope over the top to my truck and roll it onto the other side to finish my cuts. I will probably need to get the big branch and maybe even the big crotch where it connects to the stem on the left side before I can roll it though. I am going to try to get there tomorrow to asses the site better, and for the first load. View attachment 483546



If you accidentally let that big log roll down the hill, then you can call it work. LOL
Great find.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well we had some snow melt over night but this is how this went.

Started out as this isn't so bad out of the driveway.






Then this is going to be apiece of cake as I passed the grapes and started the turn to line up with the wood piles.









Then half way into through the turn, the front end let go and off I went side ways down the hill toward the fire pit that is under the snow. There was some 4 letter words flying.






I unloaded the wood and stated digging to get myself moving. That didn't work so the plywood came into play. 8' at a time i made my way up the hill.











I made it to the last turn in the back yard
And got squared up to make a run at the uphill grade to the front yard





Then I was off to the races tires spinning and digging. No backing off I was on a roll.





Then one last turn until I was home free. No backing off until I hit pavement.





Surprisingly no ruts and minimal yard damage.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> don't forget the nice Zogger wood in the brush piles.looks like some nice size limb wood in there.


I think he might call this Ashzilla, it's a beast of an ash, although it's quite a bit smaller than the black locust I posted last week.
Thats the first thing I will cut, then the kids have something to do if they are with me, I need a few crates to have them fill .
If you look close there seems to be some nice size branches sticking out of those piles as well, don't want to leave to much in the guy's yard.

The guy told me he got tired of the tree guy's prices being so all over the place he grabbed a new 18" chain and dropped it himself lol. He said he worked for a golf course for a bit and a tree service after that, I'm looking forward to seeing his cuts.

I plan on putting this stuff right on my front porch(after splitting) and throwing a tarp over it. I may even sell a bit of it since this is more than I need to heat for the rest of the yr. I will have to see how it looks inside to see if it's all burnable as it still had a lot of bark left on it. I still have a lot inside from the stuff that was dry I cut this week. When I split it if it wasn't dry it went on the pile, if it was it went in the house, I did have more I didn't have room for in the house that went to the pile.
Here's a few pictures of the setups I used to split it and what it looked like once in the house. 
Hopefully that splitter will be sold today


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> That looks like that tree will need 2-3 cups of coffee to properly assess what to do. You dont want any of the rounds to roll over that hill. It looks like a steep bugger. Is there a road running behind and down the hill from where you will be cutting?


You have properly assessed the pre assessment procedure, and I'm working on that right now  
The hill is quite steep, the great thing is there is a driveway that goes down there to a nice high end housing development. 
I had considered letting what I can just roll down there as the hill would also aid in loading, but it looked a bit risky, I will get a much better idea today as it was raining and I didn't want to be to intrusive when I stuffed the note in the guy's door. 


hardpan said:


> If you accidentally let that big log roll down the hill, then you can call it work. LOL
> Great find.


I would consider this one work even though the guy here won't be paying I plan on getting paid even if only for the wood.
When you work with stuff over 24" it becomes a lot more sweat, and I would then consider it work, I don't like to sweat to much


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Well we had some snow melt over night but this is how this went.
> 
> Started out as this isn't so bad out of the driveway.
> Surprisingly no ruts and minimal yard damage.


That looks like some good fun there NA.
Nice setup you have there. Got some nice stacks of wood there to, little taller than zogger stacks
That kind of slop sure fills the tire treads quickly, a little RPM's helps to keep them cleaned out though, gas on it lol.
Looks like you need an Exmark zero turn mower(big yard) to go along with that Honda snow blower


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> That looks like some good fun there NA.
> Nice setup you have there. Got some nice stacks of wood there to, little taller than zogger stacks
> That kind of slop sure fills the tire treads quickly, a little RPM's helps to keep them cleaned out though, gas on it lol.
> Looks like you need an Exmark zero turn mower(big yard) to go along with that Honda snow blower


I have a little 42" lawn tractor that makes short enough work of it. Near an hour of seat time to mow. Another 30 minutes with the push mower and trimmer. Did I mention I dislike mowing.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I have a little 42" lawn tractor that makes short enough work of it. Near an hour of seat time to mow. Another 30 minutes with the push mower and trimmer. Did I mention I dislike mowing.



Mowing. That is one job I hate even though it only amounts to sitting on my a$$ and pulling levers. Then next week I have to start all over again. 3 hours.

You sure know how to mess up a pretty snow. LOL. Like you said, no damage, and when the sun hits those skinned places it will melt off nice.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Mowing. That is one job I hate even though it only amounts to sitting on my a$$ and pulling levers. Then next week I have to start all over again. 3 hours.
> 
> You sure know how to mess up a pretty snow. LOL. Like you said, no damage, and when the sun hits those skinned places it will melt off nice.


I pity the fool who's gotta mow for over 30mins, unless that is you like it.
Just sold the Hondas this summer and my Exmark, could have hooked you guys up if I would have known.


nomad_archer said:


> I have a little 42" lawn tractor that makes short enough work of it. Near an hour of seat time to mow. Another 30 minutes with the push mower and trimmer. Did I mention I dislike mowing.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> I pity the fool who's gotta mow for over 30mins, unless that is you like it.
> Just sold the Hondas this summer and my Exmark, could have hooked you guys up if I would have known.



I like mowing. And it turned out to be the ticket for me still being able to be employed doing something. Now it is not what I had planned for a career entering my geezerhood back when I was a young teen, but it beats the pants off of being broke and homeless. 

The most fun is running the boom mower and taking whole trees right down to the ground. I wish the boss would get me the stuff to get it back running again***, but it was sure fun when it was working good. I'd like to try one of those hugemongous forestry mulching mowers like the utility guys use for the powerlines, etc.

***I quit trying to figure out why he does stuff and his priorities and habits, they change constantly. I now know exactly what is meant by eccentric millionaire.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> ***I quit trying to figure out why he does stuff and his priorities and habits, they change constantly. I now know exactly what is meant by eccentric millionaire.


Some people become wealthy by being cheap, working hard, by inheritance, and the remainder remains a mystery LOL.


----------



## svk

Received the bar for my new saw today. Found a nice replaceable tip 16"/.050 bar off ebay.

The only thing scary is he shipped it in just the light cardboard sleeve from the showroom. I would have at least wrapped it in cardboard. Luckily it arrived unscathed and I put it on a flat table to make sure the bar wasn't tweaked at all.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I pity the fool who's gotta mow for over 30mins, unless that is you like it.
> Just sold the Hondas this summer and my Exmark, could have hooked you guys up if I would have known.
> View attachment 483635
> View attachment 483636


Interesting, you got a wider mower but now need to walk behind it. Getting a little soggy in "old" age like me LOL?


----------



## husqvarna257

nomad_archer said:


> Well we had some snow melt over night but this is how this went.
> 
> Started out as this isn't so bad out of the driveway.
> 
> 
> Then this is going to be apiece of cake as I passed the grapes and started the turn to line up with the wood piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly no ruts and minimal yard damage.



Tell us that when spring hits and it melts


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I like mowing.





Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> View attachment 483704
> 
> 
> Philbert



hahaha! at least you got my fav ridin pony mowers pegged! hehehehe I don't look much like mr. ultra straight though..I look ,more..like this....jiss a lil scruffy.. getting ready with my cobjob installed ratsun wood rack to go scrounge up some sixteen footers...


----------



## KiwiBro

That's a beard to be proud of. None of the manscaped metrosexual fuzz that passes as something to be proud of amongst today's peacocks.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I look ,more..like this....


Who is the cutie driving your truck?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Retail firewood at Hy-Vee


Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Who is the cutie driving your truck?
> 
> Philbert



Fancy Dancy Annie, my cuttin buddy. Plenty of other dogs, but she has to go where I go.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> That's a beard to be proud of. None of the manscaped metrosexual fuzz that passes as something to be proud of amongst today's peacocks.



I take the hedge clippers to it once a year in the spring and go around and spread it on the bushes and stuff. The birds grab it and go fly away and build their nests with it. Funny as heck! Been doing that for decades now. Before I started doing that it was multiple year's long, a full chest warmer.

Two Christmas seasons ago I was in wallyworld during the big duck dynasty schwag push. I was standing in front of a big cardboard display, some moms and kids hanging around, a wallyworld "associate" walks by, I go "Miss, oh miss! I am here for the autograph signing, where do I set up"? Stares..jaws dropping...bwahahahaha, for 30 seconds there had them folks going good, then I started laughing. Hoot and a half!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> hahaha! at least you got my fav ridin pony mowers pegged! hehehehe I don't look much like mr. ultra straight though..I look ,more..like this....jiss a lil scruffy.. getting ready with my cobjob installed ratsun wood rack to go scrounge up some sixteen footers...


Nice. Love the assistant.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I take the hedge clippers to it once a year in the spring and go around and spread it on the bushes and stuff. The birds grab it and go fly away and build their nests with it. Funny as heck! Been doing that for decades now. Before I started doing that it was multiple year's long, a full chest warmer.
> 
> Two Christmas seasons ago I was in wallyworld during the big duck dynasty schwag push. I was standing in front of a big cardboard display, some moms and kids hanging around, a wallyworld "associate" walks by, I go "Miss, oh miss! I am here for the autograph signing, where do I set up"? Stares..jaws dropping...bwahahahaha, for 30 seconds there had them folks going good, then I started laughing. Hoot and a half!


Funny stuff! I bet the birds love that.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> View attachment 483704
> 
> 
> Philbert


Man when you come up with something, it never disappoints! Lol!


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle used to have a big white beard, and was a bit over weight. So one time in the supermarket, this kid is giving his mother a hard time, and he looks over at the Mom and says "Is he being naughty or nice". The kid snapped to attention and behaved! My Uncle later cracked up about it.

I miss Uncle Hank, my old hunting partner.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I take the hedge clippers to it once a year in the spring and go around and spread it on the bushes and stuff.


Been a while since your film days?



Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting, you got a wider mower but now need to walk behind it. Getting a little soggy in "old" age like me LOL?


Your not talking about me being soggy? I'm in shape, and round is a shape
You've got to be kidding about the mower, it has a sulky/jungle wheels(a watchamajiggy you ride on) behind it.
Of course I didn't get something less fun, unless it made me more money.
I said "I sold the Hondas and the Exmark".
I sold the Exmark because I bought a little bigger and newer one, I thought about using it, but since my 52" sold so fast, why not list the 60" too, well it sold(had it a week darn). It looks similar to the 52, but they are very different machines, this model is at least 2k more.

Then I had to use the Honda which worked well, because I did a bunch of work on the grading at my house this spring, since the zero turns are not gentle on new grass.
Then I scored this(below), guess what happened to the honda. In all the crap of doing all that, I came out with a newer rider with the same cut width(wish it was a 60", I'm not complaining though), but only 430hrs, and $750 cash after all expenses.

Lots of great upgrades this last yr, hope this year is as good. Praise God as somebody is looking out for me.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Been a while since your film days?
> View attachment 483749
> 
> 
> Philbert


Awesome


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*about 12 cubic feet firewood - nearly 1/10th of a cord...*

worked up some of that free, scrounged oak - wannaB- firewwod I 'tow tugged' in the other day. was a perfect day for some firewood making... sunny, crisp n cool! this and 25 or so chunks I left out in the _need to split_ pile... some of the neighbors must surely think I am a bit nuts...  well, some think someone is bbqing all the time...  lol ! but I don't cut out front and just leave a mess...

before:





from doing:




after:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Your not talking about me being soggy? I'm in shape, and round is a shape
> You've got to be kidding about the mower, it has a sulky/jungle wheels(a watchamajiggy you ride on) behind it.
> Of course I didn't get something less fun, unless it made me more money.
> I said "I sold the Hondas and the Exmark".
> I sold the Exmark because I bought a little bigger and newer one, I thought about using it, but since my 52" sold so fast, why not list the 60" too, well it sold(had it a week darn). It looks similar to the 52, but they are very different machines, this model is at least 2k more.View attachment 483755
> 
> Then I had to use the Honda which worked well, because I did a bunch of work on the grading at my house this spring, since the zero turns are not gentle on new grass.
> Then I scored this(below), guess what happened to the honda. In all the crap of doing all that, I came out with a newer rider with the same cut width(wish it was a 60", I'm not complaining though), but only 430hrs, and $750 cash after all expenses.
> 
> Lots of great upgrades this last yr, hope this year is as good. Praise God as somebody is looking out for me.View attachment 483754



what year is that X Mark? looks like late 90's... 60" 25 hp Kohler?... looks to be in great shape. I know all about this machine... no need to ask me why! lol .... tell us about it, etc...


----------



## Deererainman

This has to be one of the better threads here on AS, IMO. I don't visit very often, but I'm impressed each time I do so. Hopefully in the future, I'll contribute some pictures of some of my scrounges.

KUDOS to the regular contributors to this thread.


----------



## KiwiBro

Deererainman said:


> This has to be one of the better threads here on AS, IMO. I don't visit very often, but I'm impressed each time I do so. Hopefully in the future, I'll contribute some pictures of some of my scrounges.
> 
> KUDOS to the regular contributors to this thread.


looking at your user image makes me wonder when is the launch date and how many agronauts does it carry.


----------



## Deererainman

KiwiBro said:


> looking at your user image makes me wonder when is the launch date and how many agronauts does it carry.



That's a 4020 John Deere, pretty decent size tractor. Dad was pulling a 20 ft bush hog a few years back, rolled over a big log, the log squirted out from under the rear tires, rear tires grabbed, front reared up and it came to rest like you see in the pic. 

He was very fortunate to not get hurt.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, we got a little more that 3" of some strange white stuff out side, not quite sure what it is, but I think I'm gonna take the ATV and plow to it real soon.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what year is that X Mark? looks like late 90's... 60" 25 hp Kohler?... looks to be in great shape. I know all about this machine... no need to ask me why! lol .... tell us about it, etc...


Like it says in my signature, "I may be slow, but I'm not stupid" I won't ask why, I can read

The x-series is a 2012 with about 1141hrs and a 60" deck.
The Lazer Z (rider) is a late 90's with a 52" deck and 426hrs it will be for sale this spring more than likely. I wish it was the 60 because the deck does not overhang enough to trim super close, with the walk behind style a 52" deck will overhang the tires by a lot, not so much on the 52".
Not sure the engine size of either, but I don't think they are 25hp, could be wrong though as I haven't been yet this week, oh woops forgot I was once lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> don't forget the nice Zogger wood in the brush piles.looks like some nice size limb wood in there.


 Got some, still lots left, I want to focus on the big stuff first



nomad_archer said:


> That looks like that tree will need 2-3 cups of coffee to properly assess what to do. You dont want any of the rounds to roll over that hill. It looks like a steep bugger. Is there a road running behind and down the hill from where you will be cutting?


Managed on 1 cup as I ran out of my hazelnut creamer



chipper1 said:


> How do you drive by a nice previously dead standing 32-36" ash stem laying beside a driveway, you don't
> 
> Ok guys this was a nice find, now to execute the bucking, splitting, loading, unloading, and taking pictures of it for you all(thats me sweating because I'm haveing to do something "like work".
> It's right on the top of a pretty steep little hill. I was thinking of making most ove my top bucking cuts just as it is and the rope over the top to my truck and roll it onto the other side to finish my cuts. I will probably need to get the big branch and maybe even the big crotch where it connects to the stem on the left side before I can roll it though. I am going to try to get there tomorrow to asses the site better, and for the first load. View attachment 483546



Ok guys I got to scrounging on the big ash, I was only able to spend a total of a couple hrs there last night.
I was able to get all the small stuff(12-20) and a little of the "zogger" wood. Most of the other easy pickings had been taken by others.
It still looks like a total of two+ cords there no problem although this load was a little under a cord. I also found a couple bonus logs just over the hill behind the garage, a couple pieces under the tree down the hill, and I will cut at least one more full cut off the stump which will put it between 2.5-3 cords total

I did as I had previously thought I would and made all my bucking cuts on the main stem and just left it where it was at. I tried to leave enough holding wood to roll the stem without it breaking. Pictures of that will have to wait til tonight or tomorrow as I was running late for a birthday party, I can say the 25" bar on the 441 with small dogs didn't come anywhere near going through it.
There was a bunch of metal at the first branch, luckily I saw it and made all my bucking cuts with the exception of the one closest to the metal, I will do that one after I noodle all the other pieces to save the chain just in case as it's one of those free ones that was brand new. After writing that I think I will just put a different chain on so as not to waste a new on on wire, I have a bar that will make it easier to do the plunge cuts as well so I will just change it all out, thanks for the help guys LOL.

I needed one more large piece to fill the back of the trailer and help balance the load on the trailer(just a little half ton Suburban) so against my better judgement I cut the piece off at the second branch from the bottom side just left of the one with the wire. Just as I had suspected the whole stem moved a 1/2" twords me 
Once I moved it up the hill a bit I noodled it in half sort of, and loaded it up, the wood looked beautiful, I could see an end table or 5 LOL.

Now to the real sketchy part, the only thing holding the tree from rolling down the hill is the part of his hinge wood that pulled out of the hinge when it was felled I'm thinking about doing some plunge cuts on the ends for a 4x4 to fit into, then hooking a tow strap to both ends, and hooking the middle of the strap to the front of my truck. It will be like a big rolling pin and I should be able to control the shifting of both ends/steer it with my Suburban.
The only down side to this is the down side of the hill. I don't think it would drag me down it, but boy that would be a ride. I don't have enough room to set up a longer rope to pull it with because he doesn't want me on his yard, I would also loose the ability to steer the log if needed.

Any thoughts let me have them, as I won't be heading that way for a while.
Thanks


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Got some, still lots left, I want to focus on the big stuff first
> 
> 
> Managed on 1 cup as I ran out of my hazelnut creamer
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys I got to scrounging on the big ash, I was only able to spend a total of a couple hrs there last night.
> I was able to get all the small stuff(12-20) and a little of the "zogger" wood. Most of the other easy pickings had been taken by others.
> It still looks like a total of two+ cords there no problem although this load was a little under a cord. I also found a couple bonus logs just over the hill behind the garage, a couple pieces under the tree down the hill, and I will cut at least one more full cut off the stump which will put it between 2.5-3 cords total
> 
> I did as I had previously thought I would and made all my bucking cuts on the main stem and just left it where it was at. I tried to leave enough holding wood to roll the stem without it breaking. Pictures of that will have to wait til tonight or tomorrow as I was running late for a birthday party, I can say the 25" bar on the 441 with small dogs didn't come anywhere near going through it.
> There was a bunch of metal at the first branch, luckily I saw it and made all my bucking cuts with the exception of the one closest to the metal, I will do that one after I noodle all the other pieces to save the chain just in case as it's one of those free ones that was brand new. After writing that I think I will just put a different chain on so as not to waste a new on on wire, I have a bar that will make it easier to do the plunge cuts as well so I will just change it all out, thanks for the help guys LOL.
> 
> I needed one more large piece to fill the back of the trailer and help balance the load on the trailer(just a little half ton Suburban) so against my better judgement I cut the piece off at the second branch from the bottom side just left of the one with the wire. Just as I had suspected the whole stem moved a 1/2" twords me
> Once I moved it up the hill a bit I noodled it in half sort of, and loaded it up, the wood looked beautiful, I could see an end table or 5 LOL.
> 
> Now to the real sketchy part, the only thing holding the tree from rolling down the hill is the part of his hinge wood that pulled out of the hinge when it was felled I'm thinking about doing some plunge cuts on the ends for a 4x4 to fit into, then hooking a tow strap to both ends, and hooking the middle of the strap to the front of my truck. It will be like a big rolling pin and I should be able to control the shifting of both ends/steer it with my Suburban.
> The only down side to this is the down side of the hill. I don't think it would drag me down it, but boy that would be a ride. I don't have enough room to set up a longer rope to pull it with because he doesn't want me on his yard, I would also loose the ability to steer the log if needed.
> 
> Any thoughts let me have them, as I won't be heading that way for a while.
> Thanks



I wouldn't mess with all that weight at once on that hill. I'd sledge in some blocks from the downhill side to help stabilize, then just use a sacrificial chain and finish you bucking cuts one at a time, working back to the hinge holding fibers. Try one, maybe it will flop then you can just pull it to the street. Or heck, if it bucks, flop it over right there and hand split into quarters, whatever size is comfortable, then a kids sled down hill, something like that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> The x-series is a 2012 with about 1141hrs and a 60" deck.
> The Lazer Z (rider) is a late 90's with a 52" deck and 426hrs it will be for sale this spring more than likely. I wish it was the 60 because the deck does not overhang enough to trim super close, with the walk behind style a 52" deck will overhang the tires by a lot, not so much on the 52".
> Not sure the engine size of either, but I don't think they are 25hp, could be wrong though as I haven't been yet this week, oh woops forgot I was once lol.



well, I do like it. yours does look to be in great condtion. especially for almost 500 hrs. I have just a bit more time on my clock. I have had mine since 1997 - still running strong. I think they did have a 20 hp Kohler engine option, too. real nice machines. I use mine to country-club mow the compound areas up at the farm. the blade clutch runs hot and if mowing on hot summer's day... turn it off and then try to restart and engage clutch its prone to slip... then wears. and a R & R is pricey!  i rigged mine up so i don't have to shut it down if i need to get off the machine to open a gate or something... mine has not been back to shop since i bot it new, done all maint. in-house.  in case you do not have the owner's manual... here is a pointer or two:

- to shut it down, put it inside or in shade, let it idle for a few mins, then turn fuel to OFF. this prevents 'knock'. and if shut off hot, it will knock! *hard!!*

- depending upon use, i keep battery minder on mine.

- if exiting my machine, i generally will park it in the shade...mostly for clutch to cool.

- be sure to block rear wheels well if u raise it up like on ramps to clean underneath or change blades... even if parking brake applied!

- mulching deck will load up in wetter spring grasses, well, out in country... so i often stop and clean it out from under deck... if u hear singing blade tips sloshing thru the 'salad' 

great machines... well designed and built... especially the older units. as to decks etc. the new ones all decked out, run in $15K range.... i think they got 72" now, 35-40 hp and fuel injected, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trailer up ur tractor, get to site, cable it up... and have a go at it, if that is convenient for you... in dealing with heavy chunks i screw in lag bolts and chain it and tow tug it in. mite be an idea, albiet scale of ops different. 1/2" or 5/8ths 6" lag... chained on end in any event... truck or tractor and you could vector it back onto more solid ground... maybe use 2 vehicles, 2 drivers... 2 chains. in any event, be careful! looks like a logging accident waiting to happen, your job is to defy the odds!!  the suspense is killing us, well... me at least... so plse be sure to tell us how and some 'film at 11!'.... too. good pix, i almost feel as if i am standing there. 

ps: we know you can do it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Deererainman said:


> That's a 4020 John Deere, pretty decent size tractor. Dad was pulling a 20 ft bush hog a few years back, rolled over a big log, the log squirted out from under the rear tires, rear tires grabbed, front reared up and it came to rest like you see in the pic.
> 
> He was very fortunate to not get hurt.



very fortunate! glad to hear it was a walk-away... so how did you all get it back down on the ground? any probs with fluids like the diesel and eng oil?...


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> I wouldn't mess with all that weight at once on that hill. I'd sledge in some blocks from the downhill side to help stabilize, then just use a sacrificial chain and finish you bucking cuts one at a time, working back to the hinge holding fibers. Try one, maybe it will flop then you can just pull it to the street. Or heck, if it bucks, flop it over right there and hand split into quarters, whatever size is comfortable, then a kids sled down hill, something like that.


Thanks for the reply zogger.
Even though a picture is worth a thousand words, even 4ooo of those "word's" doesn't make up for being there.
I feel that it's an all or nothing situation, I take it all on top of the hill or nothing because as soon as I make another cut it will be going down the hill.
As I was looking over my pictures I see there is a tree in his yard I could anchor the log to with a bull rope so as to prevent it from rolling down the hill any farther. It would be a great safety net to have and would also make me feel more comfortable pulling it onto the top side of the hill(or trying). I still like the idea of one pull and finish the bucking on top then noodle it all up and onto the trailer.
If I try to sledge in some blocks(if I'm following you) they would need to be about 3' tall, except the end that is already on the ground which I already did wedge. That end can not roll because of the wood caught on the stump, but if I take another piece of that end it could shift down the hill or allow the wood holding to come off the stump which would be bad, but cool to watch if I didn't have to clean up the pieces
I have thought about shoring it up under it a little and skidding it sideways an a couple 4x4's.
Not super concerned as it will get done and I will do the best to stay safe and out of the way of it regardless. 
Where's @cantoo with a big ole crane, guess it wouldn't be much of a scrounge at that point.

As far as the chain, it's only needed on that one bucking cut all the others are already cut and the wire is either cut or not where I already cut
I tried to set the pieces up so that even that cut would avoid it by a few inches, then I can split that one by hand, do you thing the Fiskars would do it @svk.


----------



## Philbert

Can you run a cable or chain under the trunk, then back over the top to 'parbuckle' roll the log back away from the hill, instead of just trying to drag it with brute force?



Philbert


----------



## robespierre

Cool, however a chainsaw into rounds sounds easier. Unless you are going to mill those logs.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Can you run a cable or chain under the trunk, then back over the top to 'parbuckle' roll the log back away from the hill, instead of just trying to drag it with brute force?
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



I have thought about that type of system. have loaded pretty big stuff that way onto a trailer with two guys. the problem is I don't think my bull rope is quite long enough to go to the big tree in the front yard under and then back to the truck. I was also thinking running the bull rope under the truck off the trailer hitch and then under the log and back to the front of the truck and using the come a long to do the same thing.
What I was talking about above using the rolling pin analogy would not give me as much static friction(dragging/skidding) but would not give as much "multiplication of gearing" as the parbuckle technique, but somewhere in the middle, and also does not require doubling back as the other technique does.
Ok, project put off til tomorrow lots of time to think about it now and get more input.
Got the wood I cut sold, and have to go buy another log splitter later since I sold the one in the pictures earlier this week.
Good thing I keep pairs, the guy buying the wood is paying me to split it to fit his boiler and also to split some rounds he has sitting there. Off to work we go


----------



## chipper1

robespierre said:


> Cool, however a chainsaw into rounds sounds easier. Unless you are going to mill those logs.


Good evening Rob.
You might want to look back a few post to see exactly what I'm working with.
If it was that easy they would probably be at my house or I would have already delivered them to somewhere else.
Thanks for the input though.


----------



## cantoo

Sorry chipper1, been busy. Set the 1st one in Fort Erie and Wednesday with a 90 ton all terrain crane and the 2nd one in Dorchester today using a 140 ton crane. Both houses were pretty much exactly the same. Tuesday it will be a 90 ton in Coboconk. No firewoodin this weekend, working on my 2 tractor snow blades tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother used to sell Penn Lyon modular homes, it is what I've got (a 60' Ranch).


----------



## Logger nate

Was finally able to try out the new 576 XP AT on a "real" tree, about 32" on stump red fir, Love the new saw. Some of the best wood I've cut for awhile, dry, bark falls off, most split with one hit from the fiskars.


----------



## Logger nate

Deererainman said:


> This has to be one of the better threads here on AS, IMO. I don't visit very often, but I'm impressed each time I do so. Hopefully in the future, I'll contribute some pictures of some of my scrounges.
> 
> KUDOS to the regular contributors to this thread.


I agree!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Sorry chipper1, been busy. Set the 1st one in Fort Erie and Wednesday with a 90 ton all terrain crane and the 2nd one in Dorchester today using a 140 ton crane. Both houses were pretty much exactly the same. Tuesday it will be a 90 ton in Coboconk. No firewoodin this weekend, working on my 2 tractor snow blades tomorrow.
> View attachment 483969
> View attachment 483970


Hey cantoo what's up LOL.
I love to see those big dual steer axles on them cranes like in the first picture. I need to get one of those some day
I delivered that wood to the house right down the street from the one you built right on the north side of Lowell, would have took some pictures, but it was to dark.
Got my new to me splitter tonight which will probably be used this weekend yet, as I hate to throw wood on the ground when it's in the trailer.

I have some plans for the early morning and then I will be tackling the big ash.
I can't believe there are no armchair loggers/axemen fans to give a tip or two. If I didn't know better I'd think you guys just wanted to see some fail blog pictures
Ok it wasn't me this time though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Like it says in my signature, "I may be slow, but I'm not stupid" I won't ask why, I can read
> 
> The x-series is a 2012 with about 1141hrs and a 60" deck.
> The Lazer Z (rider) is a late 90's with a 52" deck and 426hrs it will be for sale this spring more than likely. I wish it was the 60 because the deck does not overhang enough to trim super close, with the walk behind style a 52" deck will overhang the tires by a lot, not so much on the 52".
> Not sure the engine size of either, but I don't think they are 25hp, could be wrong though as I haven't been yet this week, oh woops forgot I was once lol.



_>I wish it was the 60 because the deck does not overhang enough to trim super close,_

had an after thot about your comment here after I read what you said. I will share it with you. your experience may be different, but to me it really wouldn't matter if I had a 52" or a 60". reason being is that a) no matter how close I cut grass to fence pole or tree, or sidewalk, or any thing... etc... I still have to go back and trim it with the trimmer to get the look I want. b) I find that close cutting with the zero-turm capability usually locks up inner wheel and it skids thru the grass leaving mud trax. I usually take straight passes 4-6 and then trim what is missed. c) the only reason I bot a 60 over 52 was I had a large area to mow for the compound areas 3 acres + drive in and hiway frontage in spring... and it wasn't so much speed as width that interested me. but I don't cut NW grass like grows up in Seattle, single strand grass, I cut a tuffer grass and as such I often mowup, down and across to achieve the look I want... and sometimes just for the fun of it! how nice can i make it look? iykwim... then hop off... and walk the lines trimming... boy! let me tell you sure do like the look of the place next morning as I sit on porch and  right after it all has had a shave and a haircut...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Can you run a cable or chain under the trunk, then back over the top to 'parbuckle' roll the log back away from the hill, instead of just trying to drag it with brute force?
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




interesting vid. I like vids likes these. made that tree trunk look like a toothpick... that is until it rolled onto the truck's bed... then how heavy it is was obvious.... yeow!


----------



## Philbert

You can sometimes look at 'how they did it in the old days' to get ideas. Finesse over brute force. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> You can sometimes look at 'how they did it in the old days' to get ideas. Finesse over brute force.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert, did you have any particulars in mind.
I've never seen anything on a situation where the stem was still on the stump.
I would have done it different from the start having it bunked up about where I got involved at and working from the base first bringing each piece over as it was bucked, then your only working with 300-400lbs each. As it is I would estimate the piece left is 3-4000lbs.
Also most of the bigger work I have seen there were multiple anchor points that they were using or an overhead winch cable setup, and they would just finesse the button.
Getting ready to go shortly, will check back after unloading splitters and switching trailers.
Got the other one last night, that's a happy home.

I saw this along with another that was way closer, but in the trees.


----------



## DrewUth

Another scrounge at gramma's house this morning, some dead oak and my two favorite saws:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 484003
> Was finally able to try out the new 576 XP AT on a "real" tree, about 32" on stump red fir, Love the new saw. Some of the best wood I've cut for awhile, dry, bark falls off, most split with one hit from the fiskars.



*good foto!!* says it all... like the color of those splits... great background... gets my vote!!! here you go folks, no shortage of them here on the AS... but again we have another:



-----------------------

 (part-time foto judge)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DrewUth said:


> Another scrounge at gramma's house this morning, some dead oak and my two favorite saws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



" over the river and thru the woods...
to Grandmother's house we go
the truck knows the way....
to carry our saws, so hey!

let's go to Grandmother's and
get some more wood!' 

you got a load! nice winter scene. will u use in that length? or cut. for my fireplace needs, I would most likely cut in half. but, my 54" Estate units can take up to 24" stix (chunks).


----------



## DrewUth

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> " over the river and thru the woods...
> to Grandmother's house we go
> the truck knows the way....
> to carry our saws, so hey!
> 
> let's go to Grandmother's and
> get some more wood!'
> 
> you got a load! nice winter scene. will u use in that length? or cut. for my fireplace needs, I would most likely cut in half. but, my 54" Estate units can take up to 24" stix (chunks).



So I have them cut at 18-20" lengths, my stove stakes up to 22". Last year I was gathering wood for my old stove, so all the wood I've been burning this year is 12-14" which makes it hard to fill up the firebox on the bigger stove. There are three rows of wood at that length there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beentown

Scrounged up about half the cherry I will need for the year to feed my smoker. Got it split and stacked on its own rack.







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

My mind keeps going to the four trees I have down on the farm behind the house. Hardly any snow left but the ground isn't really frozen making access difficult, I'd rather drive the truck right to it. So instead I picked up a couple chains and a plug. Local dealer has buy one get second half price and I like the stihl chain. 
Does this make it a "Stihlvarna" or a "Husqvihl"?


----------



## dancan

Sunny and nice out here today so off to scrounge up a couple of sticks .
I had spotted a few dead tops the last time I was out so that was my first stop .
I dropped them to the edge of the clearing , I like porcupines , they like trees too










I looked to my left and saw 3 leaning maples 







I didn't make it to these ones yet .







I knew that the leaning hardwoods wouldn't come without a fight so I cut them as they leaned so I threw a chain up high and then pulled them down with the winch .












Drug them out to the landing and went back for another leaner .
I gotta make some protection , it hurts when you get whipped in the face , only lost muh hat once LOL






A pine for milling , two 8 footers , firewood at the top .







Of course the lean puts that one into the woods but the winch did the job of getting it down 








I cut it in 2 and hauled it to the landing .
It was a good day 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Been a while since your film days?
> View attachment 483749
> 
> 
> Philbert






Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 484144
> My mind keeps going to the four trees I have down on the farm behind the house. Hardly any snow left but the ground isn't really frozen making access difficult, I'd rather drive the truck right to it. So instead I picked up a couple chains and a plug. Local dealer has buy one get second half price and I like the stihl chain.
> Does this make it a "Stihlvarna" or a "Husqvihl"?


my dealer tells me stihl authorizes them to do a buy 2 get 1 free but no other dealers do that in the area. i got 3 -18"-.325 chains for less than $50 the other day. been buying chains at this dealer for almost 20 years.


----------



## dancan

If I don't stop cutting rocks on the landing I'm gonna have to look for a buy 2 get 1 free pretty soon .


----------



## chipper1

Wow it looks like everyone has been busy today.
I figure if I can get all my spring projects done now, come spring maybe I could take a vacation to Alaska to see some snow.
I got the big ash it didn't go without a fight though. The easy part although it took a little time was getting it off the stump and up on the flatter part(dang, just remembered there are two more rounds laying on the hill, another day).
Got everything noodled up loaded up and out of there.
The real bummer is I tore up one brand new chain and damaged another when I one mis read where the wire was in the stem, 2 hit a nail in when I noodled the last piece on the stump. I'm just glad I didn't pay for those chains 
All in all not a bad couple days, I got just over 2 cords as I left the zogger wood, didn't take another cut of the stump (chain was dull after hitting the nail), and he wanted the two pieces around the back of the garage, you know the easy ones lol.





@MustangMike you said you needed to plow because you had 3" of snow, this guy needs to plow because he has that much noodles and chips in his side yard


----------



## zogger

DrewUth said:


> Another scrounge at gramma's house this morning, some dead oak and my two favorite saws:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go team Poulan! 

One of these days I'll get a family shot of my herd of Poulans, don't even know how many I have now..


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *good foto!!* says it all... like the color of those splits... great background... gets my vote!!! here you go folks, no shortage of them here on the AS... but again we have another:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> (part-time foto judge)


Thank you Sir.


----------



## zogger

Started splitting the other day, just taking it easy. It's slow, having to shave off all the bark and punky outside layer first. 

I think I know now why some guys can't make a fiskars work, it is as I expected, not enough speed or accuracy in the swing. Laying out a year, my speed went down and my aim is not up to par, so was having difficulty, what should have been one swing hits..weren't. Still haven't got my isocore fiskars maul yet, I'll stop in the store next week and ask again..this is too long to go ordering something like this that should be in the system before they advertise it.

Shot of meager start on 1/3rd of oakzilla, the pile of the smaller branch wood stuff I hauled out back. And not all of it is there, just what I hauled before, the main trunk sections will be split where they are laying out in the yard, when I get to them...I am still amazed, several years ago I already got five full cord from the smallest branches. This will likely stand as my world record for some time... Yard trees aren't as much fun as forest trees for sure, sorta twisty, multiple hearts, etc. Bonus pic is another one of the ratsun five minute custom lumber hauler.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Wow it looks like everyone has been busy today.
> I figure if I can get all my spring projects done now, come spring maybe I could take a vacation to Alaska to see some snow.
> I got the big ash it didn't go without a fight though. The easy part although it took a little time was getting it off the stump and up on the flatter part(dang, just remembered there are two more rounds laying on the hill, another day).
> Got everything noodled up loaded up and out of there.
> The real bummer is I tore up one brand new chain and damaged another when I one mis read where the wire was in the stem, 2 hit a nail in when I noodled the last piece on the stump. I'm just glad I didn't pay for those chains
> All in all not a bad couple days, I got just over 2 cords as I left the zogger wood, didn't take another cut of the stump (chain was dull after hitting the nail), and he wanted the two pieces around the back of the garage, you know the easy ones lol.
> View attachment 484160
> View attachment 484161
> View attachment 484163
> View attachment 484164
> 
> @MustangMike you said you needed to plow because you had 3" of snow, this guy needs to plow because he has that much noodles and chips in his side yard View attachment 484166


Well, that worked out well, and most excellent wood there!


----------



## farmer steve

nice pile from oakzilla there Zog. looks like ya have most of the weapons for the split attack.  where's the hydro?


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> nice pile from oakzilla there Zog. looks like ya have most of the weapons for the split attack.  where's the hydro?



Same place it has been sitting for years, in the weeds in the boss's backyard. The engine screwed up and the hydraulic controls stuff were busted. Boss said he would haul it to his shop where he has all of everything needed to fix it, plus a place to work. I readily volunteered to come over and do the work, just for the chance to work inside a huge dry lighted heated shop. I got it all tied up, fixed one flat, lashed it all up and covered with a tarp for the haul..crickets..ten times a day he drove by, kept asking him when he would tote it in, "oh next saturday" and some such. After a couple years I took the tractor and hauled it up and stuck it in the weeds. It's a whopper, 36" stroke, two cylinder kohler, massive log lift, etc. Just one of dozens of pieces of killer cool equipment laying around here broken, and a lot of it, when fresh broken, wouldn't have taken much to fix either..like I said, eccentric millionaire...


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1 and BL, We have Bobcats 60" decks and a Walker 48"GHS. Yes, that fenceline is that full for about 600'. I have a lot of "stuff".


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Same place it has been sitting for years, in the weeds in the boss's backyard. The engine screwed up and the hydraulic controls stuff were busted. Boss said he would haul it to his shop where he has all of everything needed to fix it, plus a place to work. I readily volunteered to come over and do the work, just for the chance to work inside a huge dry lighted heated shop. I got it all tied up, fixed one flat, lashed it all up and covered with a tarp for the haul..crickets..ten times a day he drove by, kept asking him when he would tote it in, "oh next saturday" and some such. After a couple years I took the tractor and hauled it up and stuck it in the weeds. It's a whopper, 36" stroke, two cylinder kohler, massive log lift, etc. Just one of dozens of pieces of killer cool equipment laying around here broken, and a lot of it, when fresh broken, wouldn't have taken much to fix either..like I said, eccentric millionaire...


just tell him since the old one has been sitting so long it will be cheaper to buy a new one. so you can get all "his" wood split up and keep his place looking nice.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Chipper1 and BL, We have Bobcats 60" decks and a Walker 48"GHS. Yes, that fenceline is that full for about 600'. I have a lot of "stuff".
> View attachment 484182


looks like all you need is the auctioneer.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Same place it has been sitting for years, in the weeds in the boss's backyard. The engine screwed up and the hydraulic controls stuff were busted. Boss said he would haul it to his shop where he has all of everything needed to fix it, plus a place to work. I readily volunteered to come over and do the work, just for the chance to work inside a huge dry lighted heated shop. I got it all tied up, fixed one flat, lashed it all up and covered with a tarp for the haul..crickets..ten times a day he drove by, kept asking him when he would tote it in, "oh next saturday" and some such. After a couple years I took the tractor and hauled it up and stuck it in the weeds. It's a whopper, 36" stroke, two cylinder kohler, massive log lift, etc. Just one of dozens of pieces of killer cool equipment laying around here broken, and a lot of it, when fresh broken, wouldn't have taken much to fix either..like I said, eccentric millionaire...


I have seen it many times, and I figure it's a lot like my junk laying around, when you got bigger fish to fry a 5-8000 splitter thats already made/saved him money ain't nothing but a thing(just like the thousands in motorcycle parts in my basement, petty cash baby). Just think how bad it will be when I'm an eccentric millionaire, I'll have all sort of people talking about me on the internet 


zogger said:


> Well, that worked out well, and most excellent wood there!


It worked almost as planned, I forgot a clasp so I had to improvise and use a chain on the left side, it caused it to skid more than I wanted so the large branch hung up and it pivoted on it a bit, and the strap had a lot more slack than I really wanted. It was a last min change in plans, if I had it to do over using the same equipment I would have cinched the strap the other way and on the bottom and left the other side the same then just skidded the stump side of the log. Oh well, you know as well as I it will never be "the same" again, just similar.
Not sure if I will sell the wood or just split it up and throw it on the pile to burn/sell, or just split it up and throw it on the front porch, I have a couple calls out we shall see. This tree was dead standing for 3yrs, and dropped this last summer so I could burn it today.


----------



## cantoo

farmer steve, my wife threatens that all the time. I'm trying to cut back, I only go to a few auction sales per month now. I actually went to a sale last week and bought nothing except French fries. My wife almost died when I came home empty.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> looks like all you need is the auctioneer.


where do you think he got all those goodies I know I see some things I could pick up when I bring @Wood Nazi his trolling motor.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> farmer steve, my wife threatens that all the time. I'm trying to cut back, I only go to a few auction sales per month now. I actually went to a sale last week and bought nothing except French fries. My wife almost died when I came home empty.


Better make an appointment for the doctor, better yet get there now, somethings not right


----------



## Erik B

cantoo said:


> farmer steve, my wife threatens that all the time. I'm trying to cut back, I only go to a few auction sales per month now. I actually went to a sale last week and bought nothing except French fries. My wife almost died when I came home empty.


And you didn't even eat the fries


----------



## nomad_archer

Everyone has been pretty busy. 

I am coming down with a cold my daughter brought home so I have been limited recently. My wife has it as well so the three of us are sick and I am just trying to keep everyone fed. 

I started redoing the closet in my daughters room to make more storage. It is hard to make much progress when my attention span is 30 seconds then I want a nap. 

My wife told me I have a sickness when she found the wood I dumped next to the garage the other day. I just smiled.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Everyone has been pretty busy.
> 
> I am coming down with a cold my daughter brought home so I have been limited recently. My wife has it as well so the three of us are sick and I am just trying to keep everyone fed.
> 
> I started redoing the closet in my daughters room to make more storage.  It is hard to make much progress when my attention span is 30 seconds then I want a nap.
> 
> My wife told me I have a sickness when she found the wood I dumped next to the garage the other day. I just smiled.


Sorry your not feeling well NA.
My family just got home from Ohio and all three kids had diarrhea today at one point or another. I'm glad I didn't go now as Ohio makes me sick too lol.

If she thinks you sick because she saw the wood, wait til she sees the saws 

Hope you guys all feel better soon.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> just tell him since the old one has been sitting so long it will be cheaper to buy a new one. so you can get all "his" wood split up and keep his place looking nice.



He let three cord of hickory cut to 35", split and stacked at his house and party house melt into the ground, and didn't burn a stick. He has a wood furnace and two fireplaces, but only runs the propane furnace.. The only splits left are some pieces I stuck on his porch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

beentown said:


> Scrounged up about half the cherry I will need for the year to feed my smoker. Got it split and stacked on its own rack.
> 
> View attachment 484133
> 
> 
> View attachment 484134
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



good pix, I like how u set up your bottom rungs... good idea!


----------



## svk

A day of scrounging but not for firewood.

Long story short, my mom (who I have a strained relationship with due to her mental health issues) moved out of her home several months ago into senior living, was unable to stay there so is now in assisted living. We have a buyer for the house and they have agreed to take it "as is". I have to get everything of intrinsic value out of the house prior to closing. I also am taking care of old paperwork because honestly it's none of the buyer's business what she has/had going on. My MIL (who generously volunteered to help) and I spent the day packing up my mom's extra clothes to donate, cleaning out drawers and cupboards, etc. I've come across some stuff that I literally haven't seen in 25+ years. We've taken two suburban loads of stuff out so far plus well over a heaping pickup load of trash piled as well. It's good that the house will be going to a young family who will give it the TLC it needs (house was built in 1912) and except for my moms poor taste in wallpaper is a very elegant place. It's nice to get in there and finally get my grandparents and great-grandparents stuff put away safely as the house has been uninhabited for months.

There is close to a cord of BONE DRY birch in the basement but would take way too much monkey business to extract. I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A day of scrounging but not for firewood.
> 
> Long story short, my mom (who I have a strained relationship with due to her mental health issues) moved out of her home several months ago into senior living, was unable to stay there so is now in assisted living. We have a buyer for the house and they have agreed to take it "as is". I have to get everything of intrinsic value out of the house prior to closing. I also am taking care of old paperwork because honestly it's none of the buyer's business what she has/had going on. My MIL (who generously volunteered to help) and I spent the day packing up my mom's extra clothes to donate, cleaning out drawers and cupboards, etc. I've come across some stuff that I literally haven't seen in 25+ years. We've taken two suburban loads of stuff out so far plus well over a heaping pickup load of trash piled as well. It's good that the house will be going to a young family who will give it the TLC it needs (house was built in 1912) and except for my moms poor taste in wallpaper is a very elegant place. It's nice to get in there and finally get my grandparents and great-grandparents stuff put away safely as the house has been uninhabited for months.
> 
> There is close to a cord of BONE DRY birch in the basement but would take way too much monkey business to extract. I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.
> 
> View attachment 484249



_>(house was built in 1912)_

*great fireplace pix!* and in such good condition, too.  I assume built with the house? can just imagine the many, many times the fireplace has held a fire in it... season after season... and despite all the changes in technology and electronics over the years... still, a fireplace is a fireplace... and one design still reigns KING!!!!!! and your mom's is a fine example. really like the mantel. is that original, too? and I assume has an ash pit door on outside?... when was the last time you remember sitting in front of a warm cozy fire there?....


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>(house was built in 1912)_
> 
> *great fireplace pix!* and in such good condition, too.  I assume built with the house? can just imagine the many, many times the fireplace has held a fire in it... season after season... and despite all the changes in technology and electronics over the years... still, a fireplace is a fireplace... and one design still reigns KING!!!!!! and your mom's is a fine example. really like the mantel. is that original, too? and I assume has an ash pit door on outside?... when was the last time you remember sitting in front of a warm cozy fire there?....


Because it threw out so much heat we'd only have a few fires a year. Christmas Eve, winter birthdays, and a few others. Once you get the fire going good it absolutely rips as the house has three stories above ground so the chimney is pretty tall.

There's an ash clean out in the basement but we normally just scooped it out of the fireplace.


----------



## cantoo

My son is always buying and selling stuff, I think he gets it from his mother. He came home with a kids saw yesterday. I had to sharpen it but it started right up and I cut a couple of pieces of ash just to make sure it works. It cuts just a little faster than my Grandson's saw.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> My son is always buying and selling stuff, I think he gets it from his mother. He came home with a kids saw yesterday. I had to sharpen it but it started right up and I cut a couple of pieces of ash just to make sure it works. It cuts just a little faster than my Grandson's saw.
> View attachment 484324
> View attachment 484325


I like it, it would make a great limbing saw. Nice how you are planting the scrounge seed young.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A day of scrounging but not for firewood.
> 
> Long story short, my mom (who I have a strained relationship with due to her mental health issues) moved out of her home several months ago into senior living, was unable to stay there so is now in assisted living. We have a buyer for the house and they have agreed to take it "as is". I have to get everything of intrinsic value out of the house prior to closing. I also am taking care of old paperwork because honestly it's none of the buyer's business what she has/had going on. My MIL (who generously volunteered to help) and I spent the day packing up my mom's extra clothes to donate, cleaning out drawers and cupboards, etc. I've come across some stuff that I literally haven't seen in 25+ years. We've taken two suburban loads of stuff out so far plus well over a heaping pickup load of trash piled as well. It's good that the house will be going to a young family who will give it the TLC it needs (house was built in 1912) and except for my moms poor taste in wallpaper is a very elegant place. It's nice to get in there and finally get my grandparents and great-grandparents stuff put away safely as the house has been uninhabited for months.
> 
> There is close to a cord of BONE DRY birch in the basement but would take way too much monkey business to extract. I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.
> 
> View attachment 484249



> I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.

svk, if you do, please post up a pix or two of the fireplace in action. I am sure a pix of the cord of birch wouldn't offend anyone, nither... of course, if u do fire it up, u will have to clean it again, pretty clean as we speak...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> > I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.
> 
> svk, if you do, please post up a pix or two of the fireplace in action. I am sure a pix of the cord of birch wouldn't offend anyone, nither... of course, if u do fire it up, u will have to clean it again, pretty clean as we speak...


Once I get the junk off the pile I'll post up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A day of scrounging but not for firewood.
> I have to get everything of intrinsic value out of the house prior to closing.
> There is close to a cord of BONE DRY birch in the basement but would take way too much monkey business to extract. I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.
> 
> View attachment 484249


What I heard in the post, great to see some of mom/dads stuff, even though she has bad taste, I love her.
I have an awesome MIL as well
The fireplace has such great sentimental value we are still trying to figure out how to fit it in the Suburban


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> > I may have to light up one last fire in the fireplace for old times sake.
> 
> svk, if you do, please post up a pix or two of the fireplace in action. I am sure a pix of the cord of birch burning wouldn't offend anyone, neither... of course, if u do fire it up, u won't have to clean it again, as bone dry birch burns pretty clean so to speak...


Maybe I'm not understanding every one today, fixed it BL


svk said:


> Once I get the junk off the pile I'll burn the cord up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> My son is always buying and selling stuff, I think he gets it from his mother. He came home with a kids saw yesterday. I had to sharpen it but it started right up and I cut a couple of pieces of ash just to make sure it works. It cuts just a little faster than my Grandson's saw.
> View attachment 484324
> View attachment 484325



good pic... I would say " an arborist in the making!" but... I say, but... it's quite clear, saw in hand, that your grandson is already one!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> My son is always buying and selling stuff, I think he gets it from his mother. He came home with a kids saw yesterday. I had to sharpen it but it started right up and I cut a couple of pieces of ash just to make sure it works. It cuts just a little faster than my Grandson's saw.
> View attachment 484324
> View attachment 484325


It's a good thing to start them out with a Stihl, that way they are more prepared for a real saw
When I was using the 441 to cut that ash I was thinking a Husky would probably cut a little faster I should have brought the 575, but the Stihl has much better anti-vibe, much like your grandsons saw vs the Husky
What a cutie, I'm sure when he's ready for a saw he will have the coolest saw available at the time with a grandpa and dad like his, lucky little guy.
Maybe you could put the saw in the crate the snowmobile is in, he can have his own little man/boy cave


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_>Maybe I'm not understanding every one today, fixed it BL
_
oic, me, too:
_
Maybe I'm not understanding everyone today, fixed it BL.

 j/k! ....
_
ps: that would be one way to get rid of the cord of Birch...
_
_


----------



## chipper1

beentown said:


> Scrounged up about half the cherry I will need for the year to feed my smoker. Got it split and stacked on its own rack.
> 
> View attachment 484133
> 
> 
> View attachment 484134
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I love the background and the setup, looks like a great location. What river is that. 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix, I like how u set up your bottom rungs... good idea!


I thought the exact same thing.
I could have got a bunch of those off craigslist last yr for $2 each, I thought I would find a use for them, now I did.
I'm still learning, laughing and loving, I must still be alive.


----------



## beentown

It is just a little local creek that is wide here behind my barn. Funny thing is we are in the middle town. House is in town and the barn is out. My drive goes right beside my house to the barn. It is about a 200 yard drive way.

We like it. The oaks behind the barn are massive.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

cantoo said:


> My son is always buying and selling stuff, I think he gets it from his mother. He came home with a kids saw yesterday. I had to sharpen it but it started right up and I cut a couple of pieces of ash just to make sure it works. It cuts just a little faster than my Grandson's saw.
> View attachment 484324
> View attachment 484325


That's awesome ! Lol
my son seems to think his new saw is part of the family


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

beentown said:


> It is just a little local creek that is wide here behind my barn. Funny thing is we are in the middle town. House is in town and the barn is out. My drive goes right beside my house to the barn. It is about a 200 yard drive way.
> 
> We like it. The oaks behind the barn are massive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



sounds nice... massive oaks!  we got them here, too... that's why, for me... scrounging firewood is so _user-friendly_. well, sourcing! lol not sure i saw the creek, will ck. is that where you live: beentown? just wondering...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> That's awesome ! LolView attachment 484369
> my son seems to think his new saw is part of the family



omg! well... even if it's not... the dog sure knows he is!!! lol but have to admit... my 044 saw mods will at times make it inside, but... I think I would be pushing it a bit too far to invite u know who... to sit with me on the couch... to check out a new saw! nawwww't gunna happen! lol


----------



## beentown

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds nice... massive oaks!  we got them here, too... that's why, for me... scrounging firewood is so _user-friendly_. well, sourcing! lol not sure i saw the creek, will ck. is that where you live: beentown? just wondering...


Yep. Sunbury, OH.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>Maybe I'm not understanding every one today, fixed it BL
> _
> oic, me, too:
> _
> Maybe I'm not understanding everyone today, fixed it BL.
> 
> j/k! ....
> _
> ps: that would be one way to get rid of the cord of Birch...


That's funny, I Can't Ceeeeeeeeeee.
Hey cut that out
I was talking about you each, not everyone generally speaking, doesn't that work there


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

beentown said:


> Yep. Sunbury, OH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



oic, have spent time in McComb and Findley... great farming country! ~


----------



## beentown

We have more woods and less farm here. The further East you go that trend continues. North and west of me is 200 acre fields and 20 acre woods. That is what we own the most of.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What I heard in the post, great to see some of mom/dads stuff, even though she has bad taste, I love her.
> I have an awesome MIL as well
> The fireplace has such great sentimental value we are still trying to figure out how to fit it in the Suburban
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding every one today, fixed it BL


My FIL asked today if it was tough for me to go through all of that stuff. I said hell no, this is the best closure I could ask for. The house is going to be taken better care of, the junk is going to be thrown away, and the rest of the stuff is going to get used by someone. 

The house has literally been unused for the last 4 years as she went from the bed to the couch and laid there all day. And truthfully she was probably in the house at least a year too long but her obstinate, know it all siblings fought me tooth and nail to get her more help because they wouldn't acknowledge/admit that she needed help.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My FIL asked today if it was tough for me to go through all of that stuff. I said hell no, this is the best closure I could ask for. The house is going to be taken better care of, the junk is going to be thrown away, and the rest of the stuff is going to get used by someone.
> 
> The house has literally been unused for the last 4 years as she went from the bed to the couch and laid there all day. And truthfully she was probably in the house at least a year too long but her obstinate, know it all siblings fought me tooth and nail to get her more help because they wouldn't acknowledge/admit that she needed help.


Family issues can sure cause a a mess.
I love how you and your in-laws are the ones there doing all the work, and I would guess have born a lot, if not all the burden of dealing with the situation.
With the wife having 6 siblings I know it all to well, 2.5hr trips to Ohio either way then mowing for 3.5hrs( with the mower I haul down) when I get there are common place as my FIL struggles with dementia and goes back and forth with doing well and not. The great thing is that 2 of her siblings are close in proximity and do a lot, and another a bit further away and helps so we have a pretty fair and good working relationship. The others come into town and let us know what we are doing wrong. The fights and back biting when he first lost his drivers license were, lets say a bit child like.
Fortunately my wife has "left her father and mother(and family) and is cleaving to her husband and that makes it all work out fine in our relationship. It took a while, but once she went across the threshold she did a great job breaking free of the family grip.
Sounds like you and your wife/in-laws have a great relationship, you are a fortunate guy.

Now lets talk about the other stuff before the mods send us to Band Camp for not staying on topic LOL

Did you burn the cord of wood and how did you end up getting the fireplace in the suburban.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Family issues can sure cause a a mess.
> I love how you and your in-laws are the ones there doing all the work, and I would guess have born a lot, if not all the burden of dealing with the situation.
> With the wife having 6 siblings I know it all to well, 2.5hr trips to Ohio either way then mowing for 3.5hrs( with the mower I haul down) when I get there are common place as my FIL struggles with dementia and goes back and forth with doing well and not. The great thing is that 2 of her siblings are close in proximity and do a lot, and another a bit further away and helps so we have a pretty fair and good working relationship. The others come into town and let us know what we are doing wrong. The fights and back biting when he first lost his drivers license were, lets say a bit child like.
> Fortunately my wife has "left her father and mother(and family) and is cleaving to her husband and that makes it all work out fine in our relationship. It took a while, but once she went across the threshold she did a great job breaking free of the family grip.
> Sounds like you and your wife/in-laws have a great relationship, you are a fortunate guy.
> 
> Now lets talk about the other stuff before the mods send us to Band Camp for not staying on topic LOL
> 
> Did you burn the cord of wood and how did you end up getting the fireplace in the suburban.


Yes, we are lucky for the parents in law. My dad died before my kids were born and my mom never acted like a grandmother. They (in laws) have been great for my kids and when you need them, they step up. I made sure they benefited by helping us too. 

I'd say with another two days we'll have the house pretty well cleared up. Hopefully the buyers financing takes as long as they expect (45 days or so) as I don't want them pushing to get it closed early.


----------



## zogger

Using scrounged up and now repurposed surplus pressure treated greenhouse tables, and some bought pt lumber, the new small engine shed/garage is coming along. One side for mowers, the other side is the future home of Rapid Precision Motor Saws...


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Using scrounged up and now repurposed surplus pressure treated greenhouse tables, and some bought pt lumber, the new small engine shed/garage is coming along. One side for mowers, the other side is the future home of Rapid Precision Motor Saws...


Get-r-dun zogger.
I remember it wasn't to long ago when you where encouraging me with some tips/advice on things I could do for the roof on my woodshed.
It was 2 months and a week or so, glad I started that when I did. 
Thanks again for the tips.


zogger said:


> Stretch some shade cloth or landscape fabric or chicken wire or something across the roof first, then the billboard tarps. Will help to stop the development of sag puddles.





chipper1 said:


> Hey zogger, you won't believe what I found behind my shed in the metal pile.
> A couple partial rolls of the heavier guage fencing. It's the stuff that has the rectangle holes in it. I figure it would probably be enough for the center bay at least if I can't find any steel before the snow flies.


Do you need me to bring you some of that chicken wire down that way, I can pick up that splitter that's just sitting there rusting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Using scrounged up and now repurposed surplus pressure treated greenhouse tables, and some bought pt lumber, the new small engine shed/garage is coming along. One side for mowers, the other side is the future home of Rapid Precision Motor Saws...



building your own business' facility is surely something to be proud of.  coming along. am wondering how the block bldg. fits in? I assume ur description is for the framework u r building. one side mowers, other side: Rapid Precision Motor Saws.

what size is the new building going to be?

I took the liberty to brighten up your pix. mostly so I could see better your work and efforts. the one you uploaded is quite dark. posting it here. hope u don't mind. if so, just say so and I will remove it. or if u want, use it for yourself, if u edit ur pix I can delete it, etc... or both can stay... it wont bother me however u prefer... I lightened it one step further than I liked since posting reposting darkens a jpg, etc.

*Rapid Precision Motor Saws, et al:


*


----------



## KiwiBro

Please put me down for an RPMS fridge magnet and bumper sticker when you go public. Thanks.


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> building your own business' facility is surely something to be proud of.  coming along. am wondering how the block bldg. fits in? I assume ur description is for the framework u r building. one side mowers, other side: Rapid Precision Motor Saws.
> 
> what size is the new building going to be?
> 
> I took the liberty to brighten up your pix. mostly so I could see better your work and efforts. the one you uploaded is quite dark. posting it here. hope u don't mind. if so, just say so and I will remove it. or if u want, use it for yourself, if u edit ur pix I can delete it, etc... or both can stay... it wont bother me however u prefer... I lightened it one step further than I liked since posting reposting darkens a jpg, etc.
> 
> *Rapid Precision Motor Saws, et al:
> 
> View attachment 484500
> *



Thanks for the image work. I was half shooting into the sun.

Building is not big, more a shed, one side will have a workbench area. I put it there as the block building is the well house and there's power there I can borrow.

I had those two end walls as odd size greenhouse tables which are unused and kept thinking they would be good..end walls. The backwall is a full size table. I have another reinforced full sized one that will be set on top for the roof.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I picked up a new scrounging tool on Saturday. I haven't cut with it yet, but it piss revs very nice 






Time to update the signature, I guess. I have a very nice MS310 with scored p/c for sale if anyone's interested. (Not in the tradin' post yet, but might go there)


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I picked up a new scrounging tool on Saturday. I haven't cut with it yet, but it piss revs very nice
> View attachment 484572
> View attachment 484573
> View attachment 484574
> View attachment 484575
> 
> 
> Time to update the signature, I guess. I have a very nice MS310 with scored p/c for sale if anyone's interested. (Not in the tradin' post yet, but might go there)


The Dolmar looks fun to me, just sold a 310 last month, good little saw. How'd you score the P&C.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Thanks for the image work. I was half shooting into the sun.
> 
> Building is not big, more a shed, one side will have a workbench area. I put it there as the block building is the well house and there's power there I can borrow.
> 
> I had those two end walls as odd size greenhouse tables which are unused and kept thinking they would be good..end walls. The backwall is a full size table. I have another reinforced full sized one that will be set on top for the roof.



sure, man... any time!  I think _'we'_ got the lumber color hue pretty good! at least... about right!, eh? lol. keep up the good work, great scrounging... looks true, plum n square!! can't beat that!!


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I picked up a new scrounging tool on Saturday. I haven't cut with it yet, but it piss revs very nice
> View attachment 484572
> View attachment 484573
> View attachment 484574
> View attachment 484575
> 
> 
> Time to update the signature, I guess. I have a very nice MS310 with scored p/c for sale if anyone's interested. (Not in the tradin' post yet, but might go there)


Looks nice.

Still have never run a Dolmar. Maybe at the next GTG......


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

chipper1 said:


> The Dolmar looks fun to me, just sold a 310 last month, good little saw. How'd you score the P&C.



Hard to tell. I tore it apart for a post mortem, and it looks like air got past the crank seal, which doesn't do good things.


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sure, man... any time!  I think _'we'_ got the lumber color hue pretty good! at least... about right!, eh? lol. keep up the good work, great scrounging... looks true, plum n square!! can't beat that!!



hahaha! Well, it's not really plumb and square, all those old tables got the wiggles and sags to them, but it is sorta almost ready. It's all shimmed almost level, a bit more to go, then I will cut in and tap in 6x6 and 4x4 scrap blocks I have to stabilize it. trying to get by with a good enough structure that won't incur additional taxes, I think this will fly around here like those "portable" backyard sheds and carports.

Those things are heavy! The long ones are 6x16, I hand drug them down and heaved them up and tacked it together using those spiked mending plate things and a few recycled nails. I am still tacking as I am making it, need another load of new 2x4s for the important pieces, once tacked, I have a big box of exterior screws to use, I'll go around and any place I see to make it stronger will get a screw.. I want it pretty solid before I use the loader and forks to put the roof on. The overhang I will wait until the main roof is on. It isn't real pretty carpentry, but good enough I think, making use of a heap of tables that were just sitting around in the weeds.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a nice Windsor speed tip 20" bar for the new saw over in the trading post.

Now I just need a "pretty" bar for the 550 and we are good to go. At the rate the current pro lite is wearing down it won't be long until I am getting a different one anyhow.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Scrounged up a nice Windsor speed tip 20" bar for the new saw over in the trading post.
> 
> Now I just need a "pretty" bar for the 550 and we are good to go. At the rate the current pro lite is wearing down it won't be long until I am getting a different one anyhow.


Is the oregon pro lite supposed to be the equivalent to the stock bar.
Mine seems to be wearing faster than I feel it should, and I keep the oil flowing good and the chain tight.


----------



## nomad_archer

Made a few noodles today with the 365xt. I gotta say that was fun. No clutch cover clog ups. I really liked the saw. I think it is darn near right on from a tuning perspective. Ok it's close. I need to run it a little more and check the plug but it looked like a happy saw in the cold today. Ok... Ok... I really loved running a big saw to noodle. I may be a husky guy now...
1 of three loads trips I made to get the wood to the wood pile.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Is the oregon pro lite supposed to be the equivalent to the stock bar.
> Mine seems to be wearing faster than I feel it should, and I keep the oil flowing good and the chain tight.


I bought the saw PHO as it came from Spike60 across the country.

I found an Oregon Pro Lite bar on sale locally so I bought it. But it must be an older model because it doesn't have a replaceable tip. The rails towards the nose are already wearing down and I do flip the bar pretty religiously. Doesn't matter to me because I want a better bar eventually but I just haven't found a good one at a good price yet.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Made a few noodles today with the 365xt. I gotta say that was fun. No clutch cover clog ups. I really liked the saw. I think it is darn near right on from a tuning perspective. Ok it's close. I need to run it a little more and check the plug but it looked like a happy saw in the cold today. Ok... Ok... I really loved running a big saw to noodle. I may be a husky guy now...
> 1 of three loads trips I made to get the wood to the wood pile.


My 365 likes to gather noodles under the clutch cover. It will clear itself with a piss-rev and shoots noodles everywhere! The poulan while slower, never clogs up. 
I just tuned my husky, it was a little lean on both the low and high. Plug was a little on the light side and it wouldn't idle well and after running under load, it took a while to return to idle. I think I got it running pretty good now. And it's wearing a new chisel chain. They're good saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> My 365 likes to gather noodles under the clutch cover. It will clear itself with a piss-rev and shoots noodles everywhere! The poulan while slower, never clogs up.
> I just tuned my husky, it was a little lean on both the low and high. Plug was a little on the light side and it wouldn't idle well and after running under load, it took a while to return to idle. I think I got it running pretty good now. And it's wearing a new chisel chain. They're good saws.


Mine didn't accumulate noodles unless until it got close to the ground. A piss rev and it cleared the noodles out. This may be different with other wood but this cherry noodled nice.

My stihl clogs up and locks up the sprocket and the chain won't spin. I have to take the clutch cover off to clear it out.

This was the first time I worked this saw so it was fun. I tuned it when I got it and put it away. It was warm then around 70* and 35* today and it ran well. It was a touch leaner than I would like based on the plug. An 1/16-1/8 a turn was all it took to put a little more color on the plug. I think it was a little lean due to the temp change. But I was no where near the danger zone just a little leaner than I wanted. It ran really well and I am a happy boy.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Scrounged up a nice Windsor speed tip 20" bar for the new saw over in the trading post.
> 
> Now I just need a "pretty" bar for the 550 and we are good to go. At the rate the current pro lite is wearing down it won't be long until I am getting a different one anyhow.




Terry Landrum, wicked work saw, carries total super bars at very good prices. Pretty and tough.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Hard to tell. I tore it apart for a post mortem, and it looks like air got past the crank seal, which doesn't do good things.


Boooo that's not good at all. As much as I want to ask how much for the project saw, it's probably more than I want to spend on my first project. Plus I don't know if I have the know how to replace a crank seal.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Made a few noodles today with the 365xt. I gotta say that was fun. No clutch cover clog ups. I really liked the saw. I think it is darn near right on from a tuning perspective. Ok it's close. I need to run it a little more and check the plug but it looked like a happy saw in the cold today. Ok... Ok... I really loved running a big saw to noodle. I may be a husky guy now...
> 1 of three loads trips I made to get the wood to the wood pile.


Sounds like fun, the least you could do is put the stihl down the list a little farther
It is fun to make a bunch of noodles for sure, regardless of the brand of saw.


----------



## JustJeff

Since the saw is all slicked up and ready but the weather is crud, I am spending a little time on my winter project. Put a new fuel line on this motor which should help motivate the boat better than the 9.8. Now to do the trailer.....


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> Boooo that's not good at all. As much as I want to ask how much for the project saw, it's probably more than I want to spend on my first project. Plus I don't know if I have the know how to replace a crank seal.



The MS310 is a clamshell, so rebuilding the crank is easier (I guess). But, my wife thought our money was better spent on an upgrade, and I wasn't about to argue.


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> The MS310 is a clamshell, so rebuilding the crank is easier (I guess). But, my wife thought our money was better spent on an upgrade, and I wasn't about to argue.


Now I know your in sales
Your a lucky guy there king.
So was the Dolmar the replacement


----------



## chipper1

I got the ash tree I scrounged up Saturday all split up today/tonight, no buyers looking right this minute.
My daughter stopped by with my granddaughter for me to look at her car so I had a very extended break from splitting.
My boy was out helping and he got a little tired, wait til I show him his picture on here tomorrow. I bet he tries to deny he fell asleep, he usually says he was just resting, sounds like his grandfather
He deserves a break, the kid works his tail off. If he says he doesn't want to help with something I don't normally question it since it's the exception to the rule.
Hope you guys are "sawing logs" too(he likes this emoticon)

Here's how the wood pile is staking up,
and the splitter I picked up this week. 
Hoping it will be sold by the end of the week, this cold snap may get some people moving.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> hahaha! Well, it's not really plumb and square, all those old tables got the wiggles and sags to them, but it is sorta almost ready. It's all shimmed almost level, a bit more to go, then I will cut in and tap in 6x6 and 4x4 scrap blocks I have to stabilize it. trying to get by with a good enough structure that won't incur additional taxes, I think this will fly around here like those "portable" backyard sheds and carports.
> 
> Those things are heavy! The long ones are 6x16, I hand drug them down and heaved them up and tacked it together using those spiked mending plate things and a few recycled nails. I am still tacking as I am making it, need another load of new 2x4s for the important pieces, once tacked, I have a big box of exterior screws to use, I'll go around and any place I see to make it stronger will get a screw.. I want it pretty solid before I use the loader and forks to put the roof on. The overhang I will wait until the main roof is on. It isn't real pretty carpentry, but good enough I think, making use of a heap of tables that were just sitting around in the weeds.



_>I'll go around and any place I see to make it stronger will get a screw.. I want it pretty solid before I use the loader and forks to put the roof on._

I like using wood glue, water proof type III for projects like that. then u get mechanical and chemical bonding... sets up add'l rigidity... course has to be wood to wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I got the ash tree I scrounged up Saturday all split up today/tonight, no buyers looking right this minute.
> My daughter stopped by with my granddaughter for me to look at her car so I had a very extended break from splitting.
> My boy was out helping and he got a little tired, wait til I show him his picture on here tomorrow. I bet he tries to deny he fell asleep, he usually says he was just resting, sounds like his grandfather
> He deserves a break, the kid works his tail off. If he says he doesn't want to help with something I don't normally question it since it's the exception to the rule.
> Hope you guys are "sawing logs" too(he likes this emoticon)View attachment 484720
> 
> Here's how the wood pile is staking up,
> and the splitter I picked up this week.
> Hoping it will be sold by the end of the week, this cold snap may get some people moving.View attachment 484730



you mean that almost too worried it will roll down hill, tree truck, u trailered up is that pile of split sitx? by splitter? *wow...* that is impressive! good for you! lots of wood, how much do u think... close to 150 cords!?  lol


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you mean that almost too worried it will roll down hill, tree truck, u trailered up is that pile of split sitx? by splitter? *wow...* that is impressive! good for you! lots of wood, how much do u think... close to 150 cords!?  lol


That's the one, but I wasn't to "worried", but certainly want to be safe, don't think I lost any sleep over that one though.
"by splitter?", for sure this was the hardest ash I've ever worked with. I enjoy hand splitting, but I also like to keep my trailers cleared off, so when they are full I normally use a hydro splitter. It's also easier to just lift the big pieces from the trailer to the splitter, one time less of bending all the way to the ground. When doing a tree or two around the house I hand split unless I have a splitter I just bought then I will use it so I can tell people that it actually works. One time I cut a tree down because the guy said he wanted to see it work, after the first couple pieces he said "that's good, you can stop", I told him it's not good for me til the job is finished and he left with the splitter a half hr later. I've done the same thing with saws.
I'm pretty sure between the load I sold and this on it was 2-2.5 cords, but I split it small so it should come out somewhere near 150 cords


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like fun, the least you could do is put the stihl down the list a little farther
> It is fun to make a bunch of noodles for sure, regardless of the brand of saw.



Ehhh saws are listed roughly in order of acquiring them. I still have a soft spot for the 271 even though I dont run it that often. It was my first saw.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's the one, but I wasn't to "worried", but certainly want to be safe, don't think I lost any sleep over that one though.
> "by splitter?", for sure this was the hardest ash I've ever worked with. I enjoy hand splitting, but I also like to keep my trailers cleared off, so when they are full I normally use a hydro splitter. It's also easier to just lift the big pieces from the trailer to the splitter, one time less of bending all the way to the ground. When doing a tree or two around the house I hand split unless I have a splitter I just bought then I will use it so I can tell people that it actually works. One time I cut a tree down because the guy said he wanted to see it work, after the first couple pieces he said "that's good, you can stop", I told him it's not good for me til the job is finished and he left with the splitter a half hr later. I've done the same thing with saws.
> I'm pretty sure between the load I sold and this on it was 2-2.5 cords, but I split it small so it should come out somewhere near 150 cords



*150! super!* I noted u have some fine trailers!  the pix of 2 with splitters on them reminded me of skeet release arms... but size-wise made me think the shotguns mite odda need to be howetzers! lol...

great firewood tale. just like out of Hollywood... suspense, action, intrigue, good cast of actors... awesome story ending... and super screenplay script!

imo, George Lucas would be proud of you... as you told a great story ! title could be: *Stix Wars* - _The AS Universe Responds_


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *150! super!* I noted u have some fine trailers!  the pix of 2 with splitters on them reminded me of skeet release arms... but size-wise made me think the shotguns mite odda need to be howetzers! lol...
> 
> great firewood tale. just like out of Hollywood... suspense, action, intrigue, good cast of actors... awesome story ending... and super screenplay script!
> 
> imo, George Lucas would be proud of you... as you told a great story ! title could be: *Stix Wars* - _The AS Universe Responds_


Thanks.
I like skeet, had my own reloader @ 14 LOL.
I also like this 12ga, can you say pull

Not sure about the story part, just another day at the Black Compound
We need a few of the AA-12's to go with the splitters/howetzers


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Ehhh saws are listed roughly in order of acquiring them. I still have a soft spot for the 271 even though I dont run it that often. It was my first saw.


Did your wife buy that for you also, I think I remember that as well, now that you say you have a soft spot for it.
I would in that case put it in orange or bold with a little heart behind it. 
Stihl MS271
or
*Stihl MS271 *
*


*


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Did your wife buy that for you also, I think I remember that as well, now that you say you have a soft spot for it.
> I would in that case put it in orange or bold with a little heart behind it.
> Stihl MS271
> or
> *Stihl MS271
> 
> 
> *


like this chipper.
*STIHL MS 271 *


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> like this chipper.
> *STIHL MS 271 *


You know I'm only being kind about the whole stihl thing because I think his wife got it for him.
I do have a reputation I have to keep about going against the grain, but not at the cost off going against the wives, that's a cost I can't afford.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> You know I'm only being kind about the whole stihl thing because I think his wife got it for him.
> I do have a reputation I have to keep about going against the grain, but not at the cost off going against the wives, that's a cost I can't afford.


same here.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> same here.


That's such a relief to here the reason you run stihls is because your wife makes you
Here's one for keeping the wife happy, can't go wrong there.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's such a relief to here the reason you run stihls is because your wife makes you
> Here's one for keeping the wife happy, can't go wrong there.


she doesn't think there are any other kind of chainsaws.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> she doesn't think there are any other kind of chainsaws.


Don't want to disappoint, better keep with the stihls.
My wife doesn't know you don't have to buy another one or more of everything every yr, some times every week.
I run them all and don't care to much, if I don't like something I sell it and figure out what I do like and start buying those.
Like this splitter and the ash wood, don't like either, but they both make me money and I am willing to use either. Sometimes I buy something I don't prefer just because I know there is a market, I don't care as long as I sell it to the right guy(someone familiar with it).
Sometimes it's harder when I do like them and have to sell them, but those are the ones that sell the fastest and make me the most money


----------



## farmer steve

some of that ash wood can be tough. those big old ones like you got have stood the test of time. they have been tortured with high winds,drought and floods. they can be a little knarly to split but make some good firewood when comes their time.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Who needs a hydraulic dump?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I was planning a weekend of working in the shop, welding and making a rear grapple for the tractor. Had a bit of an oopsie this morning and doubt it will be healed by the weekend. The truck steel tool slide out was much heavier than we expected. I was able to hold my end up while the other guys couldn't, but then I had to let go and was just a little slow getting my fingers all out. It'll buff right out. I had my gloves on, I gotta quit biting my nails too.


----------



## Bullvi22

Ouch!


----------



## Erik B

Bullvi22 said:


> Ouch!


X3


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I was planning a weekend of working in the shop, welding and making a rear grapple for the tractor. Had a bit of an oopsie this morning and doubt it will be healed by the weekend. The truck steel tool slide out was much heavier than we expected. I was able to hold my end up while the other guys couldn't, but then I had to let go and was just a little slow getting my fingers all out. It'll buff right out. I had my gloves on, I gotta quit biting my nails too.
> View attachment 484925


Yeeesh!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I was planning a weekend of working in the shop, welding and making a rear grapple for the tractor. Had a bit of an oopsie this morning and doubt it will be healed by the weekend. The truck steel tool slide out was much heavier than we expected. I was able to hold my end up while the other guys couldn't, but then I had to let go and was just a little slow getting my fingers all out. It'll buff right out. I had my gloves on, I gotta quit biting my nails too.
> View attachment 484925


Man cantoo that smarts, I hate it when that happens. 
I had a "small"(relative term) forklift run up on my foot, when I told the gal to back up she was on my foot she said your so funny Brett. 
I called the boss and asked them if they wanted me to finish the day and go to the med center later or go now. I told them if the boot is taken off I'm done with my day and they could send another driver. They said go ahead and finish. When I pulled it off at the end of the day my toes where blown like that, and my foot so swelled that everywhere there was a boot lace you could see it, pretty knarly stuff.
Peroxide the heck out of that bad boy.
Drink a couple tall ones for the throbbing, and for Gods sake don't do that again.
Hope you get better soon.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Who needs a hydraulic dump?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've been thinking of gettinga real heavy duty trailer I could do that with. Something around 5x8 or 10 with some nice tall sides.
If I did that with my aluminum ones I'd be paying for it. They serve their duty though.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Who needs a hydraulic dump?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Here's a picture you may like. 
It was the pieces of ash that had a buch of wire in them, check out the shape of them.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> I was planning a weekend of working in the shop, welding and making a rear grapple for the tractor. Had a bit of an oopsie this morning and doubt it will be healed by the weekend. The truck steel tool slide out was much heavier than we expected. I was able to hold my end up while the other guys couldn't, but then I had to let go and was just a little slow getting my fingers all out. It'll buff right out. I had my gloves on, I gotta quit biting my nails too.
> View attachment 484925




err...uhhh.... all them do dads to move heavy stuff, too..sorry man, looks rather...an excuse for immediate vocabulary expansion....

Now get cracking on a wolverine style powered exoskeleton hand....


----------



## svk

Sorry cantoo!


----------



## svk

I was so busy today that I didn't even have time to log in. 23 hours is a long time for me to stay away from this fine site and all of you scrounging heathens!


----------



## cantoo

We still got the house set though. I had a 4 hour drive home so I was planning on doing my usual stunt with my wife when I got home after doing something like this.Unfortunately she got home 2 minutes after me and I had no time to do it. My plan was to take my glove and fill it full of ketchup, insert my hand in it and get her to pull off the glove. I even though I would put a couple of chunks of hot dog wiener covered in ketchup in the palm of my hand. 10 years ago when I broke my hand while sledding up north, she came and picked me up. I never told her what happened and never took my gloves off. When we were a couple of miles from home I told her we might as well keep going and drive to the hospital. I had broke my hand about 14 hours before that and hadn't taken the glove off, I actually drove for 6 hours after I broke it. When we got to the hospital they had to cut my leather glove off. My hand was swollen to almost double normal size. I've broken that same bone in my hand at least 3 times since then.
I just pulled off the bandaid (been in my overnight bag for at least 10 years) off and the skin stuck to it and pulled open again. Looks pretty nasty now. Welding this weekend should cauterize it good enough. She just shook her head and walked away. Tough love I guess. She did say "dumb azz" as she walked away though so she does care.
Supposed to get cold here for a week or so, maybe I'll head back to the bush and do some cutting this weekend. Think the vibration will speed the healing?


----------



## svk

Dude you are hardcore. 

I had a friend who got his finger cut off in a work accident. He saved it in formaldehyde and was eventually going to have it dried? and use it as a knife handle. Haven't seen him in nearly 10 years so not sure how that worked out.


----------



## USMC615

Ryan Groat said:


> Who needs a hydraulic dump?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ingenuity at its finest...like it.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Did your wife buy that for you also, I think I remember that as well, now that you say you have a soft spot for it.
> I would in that case put it in orange or bold with a little heart behind it.
> Stihl MS271
> or
> *Stihl MS271 *
> *
> 
> 
> *


Yep the wife bought the 271 for me for fathers day. But it doesn't need any extra heart its only a stihl. I just can't sell it because the day I sell it will be the day the wife asks about it. 

Funny story. When I went on my curb side scrounge last week, I took the saw and case out of the bed and set them under the tailgate while I loaded the wood. I didn't realize the saw and case was under the hitch. Needless to saw the case was pinned under the hitch with a full load of wood on top. I am glad the cases are plastic because it took some wiggles pulling and yanking to get the stihl out from under the truck. I was almost ready to unload to get it out. Opps.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> ....
> Supposed to get cold here for a week or so, maybe I'll head back to the bush and do some cutting this weekend. Think the vibration will speed the healing?



voice mode ="Al"

"I don't think so.."

I do think though increasing your metabolic rate, perhaps doing something else, increases healing.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Yep the wife bought the 271 for me for fathers day. But it doesn't need any extra heart its only a stihl. I just can't sell it because the day I sell it will be the day the wife asks about it.
> 
> Funny story. When I went on my curb side scrounge last week, I took the saw and case out of the bed and set them under the tailgate while I loaded the wood. I didn't realize the saw and case was under the hitch. Needless to saw the case was pinned under the hitch with a full load of wood on top. I am glad the cases are plastic because it took some wiggles pulling and yanking to get the stihl out from under the truck. I was almost ready to unload to get it out. Opps.


That could have been your out, then you could have went all Husqvarna
I ran into the stihl dealer at the local grocery store tonight


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Yep the wife bought the 271 for me for fathers day. But it doesn't need any extra heart its only a stihl. I just can't sell it because the day I sell it will be the day the wife asks about it.
> 
> Funny story. When I went on my curb side scrounge last week, I took the saw and case out of the bed and set them under the tailgate while I loaded the wood. I didn't realize the saw and case was under the hitch. Needless to saw the case was pinned under the hitch with a full load of wood on top. I am glad the cases are plastic because it took some wiggles pulling and yanking to get the stihl out from under the truck. I was almost ready to unload to get it out. Opps.


Nothing wrong with a 271. A lot of wood is cut with that saw. Same as a lot of deer killed with 30-30. Nothing glamorous about either but they get the job done.


----------



## Philbert

Lot of wood cut with Craftsman, Poulan, Ryobi, . . . 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I was planning a weekend of working in the shop, welding and making a rear grapple for the tractor. Had a bit of an oopsie this morning and doubt it will be healed by the weekend. The truck steel tool slide out was much heavier than we expected. I was able to hold my end up while the other guys couldn't, but then I had to let go and was just a little slow getting my fingers all out. It'll buff right out. I had my gloves on, I gotta quit biting my nails too.
> View attachment 484925


Here's what I use after a little ouch like that. You can tell by the discoloration how well it works and how long I've had it.
I tape under it first with water proof medical tape then on two of the tab dealys then tap the other two, all with the same piece of tape. It's best if it is cut just shorter than the joint then you get full use of it. Nothing can get to the injured part, then at night I air it out/let it breathe as I do keep it covered during the day. You can even put on and take off a pair of gloves if done right. I've done it more than a few times, alone with the hot drill bit to relieve pressure when you smash the nail like yours and the nail doesn't cut the skin(I almost never cut my nails that short after a few like yours)
I think taking it easy and cutting a few cords thus weekend would be a good plan

This one is a little ouch from the day Obama was elected, went down on the bike. I didn't have one of those dealy's big enough for this one, man did I use a lot of medical supplies on that one.


----------



## cantoo

The finger on the other side is doing good, the purple under the nail is just about grown out. This one will take it's place. I soaked it in salt( that was sweet) and it doesn't look that bad. Vitamin E seems to work for me. Pain in the azz to type though, I'm a hunt and peck guy. It'll heal enough by weekend to get some crap done. If not then a day spent at the local scrap yard searching for materials to build a new OWB will be light duty for me. Might build one next winter so time to start gathering the steel. He has a big propane tank that I have been dreaming about.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Nothing wrong with a 271. A lot of wood is cut with that saw. Same as a lot of deer killed with 30-30. Nothing glamorous about either but they get the job done.


I can't argue that, my #1 sellers are the ms290 and the rancher 455. I have personally cut a lot of wood with most of them I've had. I like my pro saws, but use every saw I get like I was saying before, then I can honestly say exactly what the saw does to the potential buyers. I sold 3-455 ranchers, a 460 rancher, a 450 rancher, a 353 Husky, a husky 346, an MS310, an MS441, and an MS460 just this last fall. I used every one of them, you know which one I would have kept, and it wasn't a husky ,although I did enjoy the 353 and 346.
Now about the 30-30 thing, I guess in a pinch.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> The finger on the other side is doing good, the purple under the nail is just about grown out. This one will take it's place. I soaked it in salt( that was sweet) and it doesn't look that bad. Vitamin E seems to work for me. Pain in the azz to type though, I'm a hunt and peck guy. It'll heal enough by weekend to get some crap done. If not then a day spent at the local scrap yard searching for materials to build a new OWB will be light duty for me. Might build one next winter so time to start gathering the steel. He has a big propane tank that I have been dreaming about.


That's funny, I noticed that, the left side was a little darker. I had some pictures from back when I was a wood butcher(rough in framer) and I also did roofing, I always had one fingernail that was black and blue.
You gotta try one of those badminton thingys if you can, they work awesome for exactly what you got going.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> That could have been your out, then you could have went all Husqvarna



Why would I do that?!? Those little mm echo's are rock stars for their size. Plus variety is nice.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Here's what I use after a little ouch like that. You can tell by the discoloration how well it works and how long I've had it.
> I tape under it first with water proof medical tape then on two of the tab dealys then tap the other two, all with the same piece of tape. It's best if it is cut just shorter than the joint then you get full use of it. Nothing can get to the injured part, then at night I air it out/let it breathe as I do keep it covered during the day. You can even put on and take off a pair of gloves if done right. I've done it more than a few times, alone with the hot drill bit to relieve pressure when you smash the nail like yours and the nail doesn't cut the skin(I almost never cut my nails that short after a few like yours)
> I think taking it easy and cutting a few cords thus weekend would be a good planView attachment 484982
> 
> This one is a little ouch from the day Obama was elected, went down on the bike. I didn't have one of those dealy's big enough for this one, man did I use a lot of medical supplies on that one.
> View attachment 484983


Ok, here's what the other arm looked like. These pictures are harder to get on here.
These should go well with breakfast
Have fun out there today guys, and play it safe


You can see that my previous scar is still a little fresh on my wrist.
It ground off a 3rd of my pinky nail


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Why would I do that?!? Those little mm echo's are rock stars for their size. Plus variety is nice.


Ok, you can keep those, at least they are orange
I've never owned one, but have been waiting for a deal on a cs310, missed one for 125 with the muffler mod already done, I want to get one for my son.
I have only heard great things about them.
Be back soon


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> I've been thinking of gettinga real heavy duty trailer I could do that with. Something around 5x8 or 10 with some nice tall sides.
> If I did that with my aluminum ones I'd be paying for it. They serve their duty though.


If this one breaks it'll be because of all the rust through in places. I picked it up for 10 bucks off the side of the road. A couple new tires and we were all set. 

If it does break and I'm sure it will eventually, I have a wagon that needs to be finished and will be able to haul much more.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> If this one breaks it'll be because of all the rust through in places. I picked it up for 10 bucks off the side of the road. A couple new tires and we were all set.
> 
> If it does break and I'm sure it will eventually, I have a wagon that needs to be finished and will be able to haul much more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not bad for $10, I love a great deal
If you find one with only a little rust and bigger for cheap let me know.
I think I asked before, but I can't remember if you didn't answer, or you did and I forgot. Where about's here in Michigan are you.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Not bad for $10, I love a great deal
> If you find one with only a little rust and bigger for cheap let me know.
> I think I asked before, but I can't remember if you didn't answer, or you did and I forgot. Where about's here in Michigan are you.


Hastings Mi. How about you?

I will keep my eye out for one, but right now you are second in line lol. I have a friend looking for a similar deal.

I could kick my dad, he was using a mint one of my grandpas and broke a leaf spring bolt. They just put it out at the road for free.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I was riding ATV's with a friend when back when we were just out of HS. He had a hopped up Banshee and was doing wheelies down a quiet state highway (with me a ways behind on my Polaris sportsman 6x6). He got a little sideways letting the wheelie down and one front tire caught sideways and flipped it end over end several times. He was all rashed up and the worst part was he had dirt ground in to the road rash which took a lot of soaking in water and a trip to the ER. I think he sold the wheeler after that. The wheel that contacted the ground first was nearly ripped off.


----------



## MustangMike

Chipper, any time you want to compete with any of my creamsicles, just let me know!


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Hastings Mi. How about you?
> 
> I will keep my eye out for one, but right now you are second in line lol. I have a friend looking for a similar deal.
> 
> I could kick my dad, he was using a mint one of my grandpas and broke a leaf spring bolt. They just put it out at the road for free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm right up the street. In Lowell. 
Just south of the fair grounds. 

My dad just did that with his 08 chevy crew cab, blew it up and traded it in.
Oh well.

If you ever need a hand with anything let me know.
My name is Brett.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Chipper, any time you want to compete with any of my creamsicles, just let me know!


You talking scars, or cars Mike.


----------



## chipper1

Went to scrounge a little more ash and a couple pieces of box elder, but the box elder sure burns hot.
Ended up getting this


----------



## beentown

I am itching to get out. Have a new saw I am picking up today, a bunch of ash, hickory and walnut waiting to be bucked/hauled. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

beentown said:


> I am itching to get out. Have a new saw I am picking up today, a bunch of ash, hickory and walnut waiting to be bucked/hauled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sounds fun to me.
My buddies place has a bunch of hickory whips, they will flick you in the face like mad, it really hurts and you don't quickly forget it


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Chipper, any time you want to compete with any of my creamsicles, just let me know!



I wouldnt challenge chipper. He will find a 140cc race saw on CL just for the competition. Then sell it afterwards for 2x the investment.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> You talking scars, cars, or sarws Mike


Fixed it for myself


nomad_archer said:


> I wouldnt challenge chipper. He will find a 140cc race saw on CL just for the competition. Then sell it afterwards for 2x the investment.


Ok, I don't double my money that often, but it sure is nice when I do
I have been know to do some stuff like that, my buddies coined the term Brettiquette for that very reason, but I try to be a bit more resourceful these days. I would just find someone who actually knows how to run one and has one that they want to show off with, mike doesn't have a clue what I look like, as long as the guy has long sleeves and gloves he won't be able to see the scars

I'm not so sure he was talking about saws, we already came to the conclusion that his saws would have mine shaking in their cases.
His comment came after seeing my little scratches.
I'm guessing he is close to beating Evil Kenevil's record for the most broken bones, or has pictures of his femur sticking out of his socks 
If not that then now that he's seen that I've gone down once he wants to race cars/bikes thinking I'm skeeerd to go fast


----------



## cantoo

That looks like a few mighty owiee's for a few weeks. I used to race 3 wheelers and had my left elbow screwnailed back together with screws and stainless alround back in 85. Honda 250R, R stood for Reck you bad.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it for myself
> 
> I'm not so sure he was talking about saws, we already came to the conclusion that his saws would have mine shaking in their cases.



Exactly the reason for a MMWS 3120XP or 395XP. Make up for what the husky may lack with more cc's than Mike has. 

On a side note. @MustangMike are any of your saws not ported?


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> That looks like a few mighty owiee's for a few weeks. I used to race 3 wheelers and had my left elbow screwnailed back together with screws and stainless alround back in 85. Honda 250R, R stood for Reck you bad.


Those are the wheelie kings, you cant keep them down. I know where there is an almost all original 87 TRX250r for $2500, it's sweeeeeet.
Yes, I've had other injuries that were worse in other ways, like getting high sided into the ground(that was all internal injuries to me, not the bike lots of damage), and losing it doing a rolling burnout in 34f with a sport touring tire that hooked up(only time that ever happened, I had to try it again, and again to make sure). That is all from one summer. My wife asked me to quit riding about 6 winters ago something about she wants me to be alive for my son not only to show him how to do wheelies by the van at 65mph Only built a few since she asked me to stop riding, I have so many parts I will do a few more when we get a garage/pole barn and I can take my time on one again.
This is the last one I did.
And the rest of the injuries from the same wreck that cause those above.


nomad_archer said:


> Exactly the reason for a MMWS 3120XP or 395XP. Make up for what the husky may lack with more cc's than Mike has.
> 
> On a side note. @MustangMike are any of your saws not ported?


Here's a picture after I had my knees ported, I liked them stock better




This is how I feel when riding one.


----------



## svk

Well, I hate to interrupt the road rash but I'm less than 5 days away from getting my 562. Counting the hours now lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well, I hate to interrupt the road rash but I'm less than 5 days away from getting my 562. Counting the hours now lol.


Just a minute, I have to respond to this one last post about road rash then you can interrupt


svk said:


> I was riding ATV's with a friend when back when we were just out of HS. He had a hopped up Banshee and was doing wheelies down a quiet state highway (with me a ways behind on my Polaris sportsman 6x6). He got a little sideways letting the wheelie down and one front tire caught sideways and flipped it end over end several times. He was all rashed up and the worst part was he had dirt ground in to the road rash which took a lot of soaking in water and a trip to the ER. I think he sold the wheeler after that. The wheel that contacted the ground first was nearly ripped off.



 Stop talking, and start posting some pictures of the saw already


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> You talking scars, or cars Mike.




Cough.....roll on.......

Just saying. 


cantoo said:


> That looks like a few mighty owiee's for a few weeks. I used to race 3 wheelers and had my left elbow screwnailed back together with screws and stainless alround back in 85. Honda 250R, R stood for Reck you bad.



The 250R was a BMF. Back when manufacturers would put out products you could easily maim yourself on. I rode a 250R 3 wheeler once and holy poop. That was naughty. 

That front tire liked air. Same with the 250r quad I rode. A more elegant weapon from a simpler time. 



svk said:


> Well, I hate to interrupt the road rash but I'm less than 5 days away from getting my 562. Counting the hours now lol.



You're getting it massaged aren't you.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Cough.....roll on.......
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> The 250R was a BMF. Back when manufacturers would put out products you could easily maim yourself on. I rode a 250R 3 wheeler once and holy poop. That was naughty.
> 
> That front tire liked air. Same with the 250r quad I rode. A more elegant weapon from a simpler time.
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting it massaged aren't you.


Agreed on the 250r and trx250r.
Don't know what you mean on the "
Cough.....roll on.......

Just saying."
Help me out


----------



## svk

Not yet Ben. 

I'm hoping to meet a builder or two in person this spring at gtgs. 

I hear the builder from the state of cheese is top of the heap. Eventually I'd suspect he'll be the recipient if he wants the work.


----------



## svk

My thought is do the 550 and 562 first. I'd really like to run a 394/395 before I do up the big saw as supposedly they are a totally different beast from the 85/90 swede saws.


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> Agreed on the 250r and trx250r.
> Don't know what you mean on the "
> Cough.....roll on.......
> 
> Just saying."
> Help me out



Absolutely....

No red light to red light....50 mph on....

My Cummins are not light to light trucks.........but I'll tangle from 50 or so on. I quickly saw a lot of sad faces in the other vehicle this way. 

Pick your spots. 

And one was with a mini hoe and skid steer behind me ......


----------



## benp

svk said:


> My thought is do the 550 and 562 first. I'd really like to run a 394/395 before I do up the big saw as supposedly they are a totally different beast from the 85/90 swede saws.



You have a big saw....more than most can even conceive in there minds up here.

Unless you are into 30+ bar buried wood I wouldn't worry about that size.

ETA -

If we ever meet up......I will let you tangle with the 394.

I think that would give you a good perspective on the weight difference from your Jonsered.


----------



## svk

Yeah you're right.


----------



## MustangMike

044 #1 is not ported. Just a low restriction filter, dp muff cover, timing advance and base gasket delete, ALMOST STOCK!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Yeah you're right.




LOl...No I'm not. 

If you want a 394/395 keep you eyes out in the classifieds for one from someone reputable. 

My quad exhaust masterpiece, that someone actually did the math on for exhaust flow, and that price will never happen again. 

Fortunately was able to dig up Mitchs old posts regarding the build of that saw. That saw is going into the coffin with me.

I have seen a lot of sweeties in there. You just have to be ready to jump. They don't last long unless it's a fixer upper.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> 044 #1 is not ported. Just a low restriction filter, dp muff cover, timing advance and base gasket delete, ALMOST STOCK!


Not even almost.... A mm only is almost stock. You are border line why not cut the squish and get out the grinder.

But what you did seems like it could be done without too many specialty tools. I have no idea what it takes to do a timing advance. You have a lot of big cc cutting machine's.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Not even almost.... A mm only is almost stock. You are border line why not cut the squish and get out the grinder.
> 
> But what you did seems like it could be done without too many specialty tools. I have no idea what it takes to do a timing advance. You have a lot of big cc cutting machine's.


Mike is a big strong guy. He runs one 044 in each hand so he needs extras for when the saws get tired.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well, I hate to interrupt the road rash but I'm less than 5 days away from getting my 562. Counting the hours now lol.


Ok man I've been gone for hrs and no pictures yet
I think your gonna have road rash on your back side from dragging it so long. Break this bad boy out already
Ok, you know I'm just jealous and want to see what I can't have right

Could someone post some pictures of something.
I'm getting real confused with all this talk about MM, low restriction(I think I was on one of those diets before), base gasket delete(did one of those at 120mph), and then this "You are border line why not cut the squish and get out the grinder"(what border, like Mexico is the squish the cops or the coyote, and do you just grind the fence, ok like where would you get the power or is the grinder cordless) I'm so confused is @MustangMike running from the cops, or is @benp for rolling the smoke. 
Could someone just post a picture of a tree all cut up, or I'll just find more pictures of me all bruised up or cut up


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Chipper, any time you want to compete with any of my creamsicles, just let me know!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Mike is a big strong guy. He runs one 044 in each hand so he needs extras for when the saws get tired.



I know. I was thinking he has to have a back of steel hulking those 70cc monsters to do some limbing.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Off into the air again.... the next few weeks are crazy busy travel.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> LOl...No I'm not.
> 
> If you want a 394/395 keep you eyes out in the classifieds for one from someone reputable.
> 
> My quad exhaust masterpiece, that someone actually did the math on for exhaust flow, and that price will never happen again.
> 
> Fortunately was able to dig up Mitchs old posts regarding the build of that saw. That saw is going into the coffin with me.
> 
> I have seen a lot of sweeties in there. You just have to be ready to jump. They don't last long unless it's a fixer upper.



Yep, mine came from the classifieds as well, and did not plan on it, took every centavos I could scrape up then but grabbed it.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Yep, mine came from the classifieds as well, and did not plan on it, took every centavos I could scrape up then but grabbed it.



Oakzilla necessitated a bigger saw just to start looking at it.


----------



## MustangMike

NA, to adjust the timing, you just pull the flywheel, file the key about 20/1000, and make sure that when you put it back together the flywheel is a tad advanced.

I mostly use the 362 for limbing, but the 044s are not so bad for a 70 cc saw, generally the powerhead is less than 14 lbs.

I DO NOT like to limb with the 046/460s. They feel heavy fast, and I use them for bucking (they really save some time).


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I fired up the 5100 last night to clean up a limb that blew down in a small red maple in the yard. Holy cow, that's an angry little beaver. I'm going to like this 2 saw plan.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> Oakzilla necessitated a bigger saw just to start looking at it.



Would have liked like a 60 or 72 inch bar as well...at least that's what my stunt double told me....


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> NA, to adjust the timing, you just pull the flywheel, file the key about 20/1000, and make sure that when you put it back together the flywheel is a tad advanced.
> 
> I mostly use the 362 for limbing, but the 044s are not so bad for a 70 cc saw, generally the powerhead is less than 14 lbs.
> 
> I DO NOT like to limb with the 046/460s. They feel heavy fast, and I use them for bucking (they really save some time).


I was thinking of you yesterday when I was scrounging up that load of red oak and maple.
The guys clearing the site had a whooped on 044 he was tearing the heck out of stuff with.
I was talking to him about it and asked about the rakers because he was chipping the tree not cutting it.
He said they were a bit low for the 8 pin he was running.
That was with a 25" B&C lol.
If I would have had my big trailer it would have been full between what I put on the little trailer and everything they were going to chip at 8" or under.
Hopefully I can set up for him to dump loads here at the house and at my buddies 50 acres.
Still hoping to get a call back about the ash that I originally went to get.
I also have 4 or 5 ash in the same area to get whenever I get to them at another buddies.
So much wood so little time.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


>


Don't you have some crates to be selling
Should be a great week with the temps finally dipping.
And I will run my stock (totally stock lol) 
saws against @MustangMike any day of the week, I don't mind loosing as long as the cookies being cut are around 16"
As far as racing mike is concerned, I've been thinking my highly modified Red Huskee 22ton will smoke his yellow County Line splitter, bring that Creamsicle over here and lets line them up
You all can come and watch, bet you can't get all my wood stacked into the wood shed in an hr.
Hr later wow, guess you did it you win


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Off into the air again.... the next few weeks are crazy busy travel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Have a safe trip.
Work hard, the boss likes it that way.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Have a safe trip.
> Work hard, the boss likes it that way.


Unfortunately I just picked up a new toy, I bought a hornady lnl progressive reloading press I'd really like to be playing with.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan Groat said:


> Unfortunately I just picked up a new toy, I bought a hornady lnl progressive reloading press I'd really like to be playing with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Do you plan on using it for rifle or handgun ammo?


----------



## Ryan Groat

Both

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan Groat said:


> Both
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



How consistent is it with the powder drop? For rifles I personally like a single stage where each charge is measured. I use an rcbs chargemaster so that makes it easy to measure each charge. My shotgun reloader uses pushings for the powder drops and I have measured a several and they are ball park consistent with .5gr or less of one another but that is shotgun so the consistency between charges is less significant. Let us know the consistancy is.


----------



## Ryan Groat

nomad_archer said:


> How consistent is it with the powder drop? For rifles I personally like a single stage where each charge is measured. I use an rcbs chargemaster so that makes it easy to measure each charge. My shotgun reloader uses pushings for the powder drops and I have measured a several and they are ball park consistent with .5gr or less of one another but that is shotgun so the consistency between charges is less significant. Let us know the consistancy is.


.2 grains is what I have read. I'll be able to tell you forsure once I do my testing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## beentown

Picked it up today....going to pizz-rev it later.


----------



## beentown

Couldn't just pizz-rev...noodled some cherry crotches. Nice saw. Took the Autotune a bit to get right. Once it was....sweet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

beentown said:


> Couldn't just pizz-rev...noodled some cherry crotches. Nice saw. Took the Autotune a bit to get right. Once it was....sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



SWEET!!!!!!!!

Is that a 555? I can't make out the numbers on the side.

I really want an autotune saw.


----------



## Ryan Groat

If it is, I'll vouche foe it. Those are one sweet saw.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Unfortunately I just picked up a new toy, I bought a hornady lnl progressive reloading press I'd really like to be playing with.


That's how it goes, you have time or money, rare you have both at the same time.
You will like it lots. My BIL has that one and has 5gallon buckets full of rounds. He is pretty particular about his ammo.


nomad_archer said:


> How consistent is it with the powder drop? For rifles I personally like a single stage where each charge is measured. I use an rcbs chargemaster so that makes it easy to measure each charge. My shotgun reloader uses pushings for the powder drops and I have measured a several and they are ball park consistent with .5gr or less of one another but that is shotgun so the consistency between charges is less significant. Let us know the consistancy is.


What the heck is a pushing, the red thing you push from side to side LOL.


----------



## beentown

555

Thanks all.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

beentown said:


> 555
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You'll love it 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is that a 555? I can't make out the numbers on the side.
> 
> I really want an autotune saw.


What size are you looking for.


----------



## chipper1

beentown said:


> 555
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice saw beentown. 
From everything I've heard they rock.
Do they come with flippy caps, yours looked like the regular ones, kinda hard to tell in that picture though.


----------



## beentown

Regular. I like the flipped on my other saw.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

beentown said:


> Picked it up today....going to pizz-rev it later.


it's gotta be a good saw . it's got "farm" on the bar.
edit. see Chipper, i can say nice things about "other" saws.


----------



## chipper1

beentown said:


> Regular. I like the flipped on my other saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You may be able to swap them out for flippy caps. I remember reading it before anyway. I tried my 550 flippy caps on the oil side of my 353 and 575 and they didn't fit.
I have seen pictures of the 545 with flippy caps.



farmer steve said:


> it's gotta be a good saw . it's got "farm" on the bar.
> edit. see Chipper, i can say nice things about "other" saws.


Don't lie Steve, you know you want it.
I can too, it's just fun giving all the stihl guys a hard time, it's even funnier that they get so bothered by it and I've owned as many or more stihl than most guys

Check out the chip that came off my 441. I was trying to get the flippy cap to go down and it wouldn't so I was like whatever, must have a chip(wood) under it I'll get it on my next fill up. Go to refill it an dang chip off the case comes off, it was the reason it wouldn't close. I'm not sure how it happened as I keep the 550xp, 192tc in cases, and also the bar oil and mix around it to protect it in the Suburban.
I didn't think about it til starting to type this, but the bar oil stopped flowing on my last tank too. Pulled the bar and it's before that. I saw the chip for a second and then couldn't find it, it may have fallen in the oil tank, but I thought it fell on the ground.
Any advice on this one stihl guys, I've never had this happen on a Husky
I don't think they are related, just coincidence.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> That's how it goes, you have time or money, rare you have both at the same time.
> You will like it lots. My BIL has that one and has 5gallon buckets full of rounds. He is pretty particular about his ammo.
> 
> What the heck is a pushing, the red thing you push from side to side LOL.


Auto correct got me. It was supposed to be bushing


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> it's gotta be a good saw . it's got "farm" on the bar.
> edit. see Chipper, i can say nice things about "other" saws.


Might be better than my "woodboss" creamsicle. Although the woodboss has been promoted to the "farmboss" since stihl quit making the 290s.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> You may be able to swap them out for flippy caps. I remember reading it before anyway. I tried my 550 flippy caps on the oil side of my 353 and 575 and they didn't fit.
> I have seen pictures of the 545 with flippy caps.
> 
> 
> Don't lie Steve, you know you want it.
> I can too, it's just fun giving all the stihl guys a hard time, it's even funnier that they get so bothered by it and I've owned as many or more stihl than most guys
> 
> Check out the chip that came off my 441. I was trying to get the flippy cap to go down and it wouldn't so I was like whatever, must have a chip(wood) under it I'll get it on my next fill up. Go to refill it an dang chip off the case comes off, it was the reason it wouldn't close. I'm not sure how it happened as I keep the 550xp, 192tc in cases, and also the bar oil and mix around it to protect it in the Suburban.
> I didn't think about it til starting to type this, but the bar oil stopped flowing on my last tank too. Pulled the bar and it's before that. I saw the chip for a second and then couldn't find it, it may have fallen in the oil tank, but I thought it fell on the ground.
> Any advice on this one stihl guys, I've never had this happen on a Husky
> I don't think they are related, just coincidence. View attachment 485344


I had an ms290 that came from the dealer with a cracked oil tank like that. I took it back and upgraded to the 271.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Auto correct got me. It was supposed to be bushing


That's funny, I was wondering, I had never heard that term before in regards to reloading.
One of the funniest auto correct errors I saw was a buddy of mine was trying to tell me his auto correct changed what he wrote(much like your post)and auto correct auto corrected the words "auto correct".


nomad_archer said:


> I had an ms290 that came from the dealer with a cracked oil tank like that. I took it back and upgraded to the 271.


Do you think they would let me upgrade my 441 to a 271 "farmboss" even though I wasn't the original purchaser


----------



## nomad_archer

Debatable. The farm boss might be a down grade from the 441


----------



## SteveSS

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I picked up a new scrounging tool on Saturday. I haven't cut with it yet, but it piss revs very nice
> View attachment 484572
> View attachment 484573
> View attachment 484574
> View attachment 484575
> 
> 
> Time to update the signature, I guess. I have a very nice MS310 with scored p/c for sale if anyone's interested. (Not in the tradin' post yet, but might go there)


You're going to like that a lot. Took me about two days of cutting for the 5105 to be my favorite 50cc saw.


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> Ok, here's what the other arm looked like. These pictures are harder to get on here.
> These should go well with breakfast
> Have fun out there today guys, and play it safe
> View attachment 485059
> 
> You can see that my previous scar is still a little fresh on my wrist.
> It ground off a 3rd of my pinky nail View attachment 485060


I tumped over a dirt bike about three weeks before I left for Basic back in the day. Had seeping scrapes just like that all over. My Pop's was pissed because he thought they might not let me in. It was pretty well healed or scabbed over before my time to ship out. Left for Navy Boot Camp on Father's Day, 1987. Damn Squids....


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> I tumped over a dirt bike about three weeks before I left for Basic back in the day. Had seeping scrapes just like that all over. My Pop's was pissed because he thought they might not let me in. It was pretty well healed or scabbed over before my time to ship out. Left for Navy Boot Camp on Father's Day, 1987. Damn Squids....


That's funny that could have been me to, signing up. I went a different route though in 88' I was just finishing an 18yr stint with a Chief Petty Officer, I called him Dad and the service was the farthest thing from my mind. When I moved out I was done with my military days

We can't talk about road rash and that right now, svk is counting shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
svk "common guys now I cant remember was it 76hrs or 86hrs"


svk said:


> Well, I hate to interrupt the road rash but I'm less than 5 days away from getting my 562. Counting the hours now lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Just the other day, a fellow scrounger and I were bemoaning all our efforts last year in putting up enough wood for two polar vortexes. I have burned about only about 3 facecord so far this winter. The last couple nights however have been minus a bunch and the wood usage has gone way up. Time to carry more up from under my deck.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Just the other day, a fellow scrounger and I were bemoaning all our efforts last year in putting up enough wood for two polar vortexes. I have burned about only about 3 facecord so far this winter. The last couple nights however have been minus a bunch and the wood usage has gone way up. Time to carry more up from under my deck.


I haven't burned much myself. When I split the red oak and maple up yesterday I cleaned up a little and have been burning the bark from the ash and a bunch of other little pieces that I scrounged up. the bucket was about 3/4 full yesterday around 4pm and I burned just that bark and scrounged stuff til 1am then loaded the wood burner up with a full batch of red oak from the pile for this yr and next.
I started burning more of the bark at 8 this morning. That pile has hardly gone down this yr with the warm temps and all the dead standing/recently fallen dead wood I've brought from the woods directly to the house like this bark.
If I used a full cord out of the pile I would say that would be exaggerating. I only heat with wood.
The pile behind the tractor is for after the one I'm using now is gone which is still around 6-7 full cords.
I had to unload the bucket because it is starting to snow, they are calling for 2-4" today and more this weekend


----------



## Ryan Groat

Nice tractor chipper

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Nice tractor chipper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks Ryan, like yours too, well what I could see of it(the bucket).
I bought my first one just up the street M-37 from the John Deere dealer, I could see it from his house and he used to drive it down there for fuel.

It was only a 2 wheel drive, standard trans, no power steering. I managed to make 500, a 7" back blade, and a set of front turf tires after expenses including a set of bearings for my little single axle trailer(gotta do what you gotta do).
I sold the same guy a Honda Foreman the week prior and made even better money. It was awesome how it all came together.
This was my first one.


Notice no driveway in the background, ground not leveled out under tractor, and no wood pile in the background lots happened since then. Kinda forget sometimes all you do.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Thanks Ryan, like yours too, well what I could see if it(the bucket).
> I bought it just up from the John Deere dealer, I could see it from his house and he used to drive it down there for fuel.
> 
> It was only a 2 wheel drive, standard trans, now power steering. I managed to make 500, a 7" back blade, and a set of front turf tires after expenses including a set of bearings for my little single axle trailer(gotta do what you gotta do).
> I sold the same guy a Honda Foreman the week prior and made even better money. It was awesome how it all came together.
> This was my first one.
> View attachment 485443
> 
> Notice no driveway in the background, ground not leveled out under tractor, and no wood pile in the background lots happened since then. Kinda forget sometimes all you do.


It sounds like we are in the same boat. I made a killing this summer from a Kubota garden tractor and pair of snowmobiles. 

Here's my tractor.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

You can see my wood pile in the background of picture 2.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I remember seeing a couple of these pictures before.
I would like to get another small tractor with a quick detach loader, 54-60 deck, and a 3-point roto-tiller. 
How much wood do you burn.


----------



## Ryan Groat

6 or 7 cords a year I think. I've burned around 4 already.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

I'm planning a tiller purchase in the spring, hopefully.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

We should get together chipper. I have a parcel that my buddy is letting me cut on, has about 30 tops. If we both had our tractors out there, we could do some serious damage in a day, pulling out log lengths.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> I'm planning a tiller purchase in the spring, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Let me know what size and type and I'll find you one.
You just got to be ready to jump when I let you know, the cheap ones don't last long.
My main source of income is buying and selling(wife teaches), a lot of craigslist stuff. Many other means as well to buy and I sell about 50% through word of mouth or specific purchases people hire me to buy for them.
I sell some wood and do a bit of tree work. 
Lots of other stuff to, whatever it takes to make a buck or two.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> We should get together chipper. I have a parcel that my buddy is letting me cut on, has about 30 tops. If we both had our tractors out there, we could do some serious damage in a day, pulling out log lengths.


Would love to, lets go
Where is that at, and what side of town are you on.
You mean log lengths like this

Unfortunately tops are not as easy, but if you can leave behind all the branches 3" or under we could probably pull 30 tops to a landing in a day depending on the terrain, distance, and size of tops.


----------



## Ryan Groat

I fork 8 fts lengths out. And yes we can leave small stuff.

I leave 3 minutes east of town, and this place is 5 min south.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> I fork 8 fts lengths out. And yes we can leave small stuff.
> 
> I leave 3 minutes east of town, and this place is 5 min south.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sounds pretty easy, I know how those jobs go LOL.
That's within 35-40min of my place. I used to go down that way a lot.
I bought something from a guy out east of the gas station just north of town, but I can't remember what, I was busy checking out his dirtbikes and drooling.
I could give you a hand some time. Maybe load some gear in my little Honda Insight and come down and get stuff prepped for a couple hrs then come back another day to get everything pulled to the landing. See where it goes from there.
Do you have another buddy that could come give a hand.
I'll PM you my info. Unless everyone wants it


----------



## Ryan Groat

If we wait until spring, I will be able to have a buddy plus this.


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Would love to, lets go
> Where is that at, and what side of town are you on.
> You mean log lengths like thisView attachment 485465
> 
> Unfortunately tops are not as easy, but if you can leave behind all the branches 3" or under we could probably pull 30 tops to a landing in a day depending on the terrain, distance, and size of tops.



What size tractor and winch?


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Let me know what size and type and I'll find you one.
> You just got to be ready to jump when I let you know, the cheap ones don't last long.
> My main source of income is buying and selling(wife teaches), a lot of craigslist stuff. Many other means as well to buy and I sell about 50% through word of mouth or specific purchases people hire me to buy for them.
> I sell some wood and do a bit of tree work.
> Lots of other stuff to, whatever it takes to make a buck or two.




Thanks,

I'm not quite ready to purchase, but if you run across one let me know. It usually doesn't take me long to find the money if it is a great deal. Probably a 4-5 footer. I only have a 18hp tractor. Hoping to upgrade soon.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm not quite ready to purchase, but if you run across one let me know. It usually doesn't take me long to find the money if it is a great deal. Probably a 4-5 footer. I only have a 18hp tractor. Hoping to upgrade soon.


I will start buying them here in another few weeks as people begin to list them.
Then brush hogs/rotary cutters will be next as far as tractor implements.
I want to get a flail mower for myself if I can get a deal this year, not sure it's in the budget as I spent a lot last yr on my tractor, trailer, plow, skidding winch, 5' rotary cutter, wow that's where all my cash went
You will not be able to run anything larger than a 48" efficiently, and I would look into it a bit to make sure you can run a 48 well with that particular tractor.
How wide is the track on you tires(outside to outside), it's nice to be able to cover your tracks if you can.
Not sure what size the 3-point is cat 1 or 0.


----------



## Ryan Groat

It's cat 1. And as far as I know it'll handle a 60incher, just need to watch your depth.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> It's cat 1. And as far as I know it'll handle a 60incher, just need to watch your depth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Rule of thumb that I have learned is 1' per 5hp.
If your only scratching the surface for food plots you could do 5', but I wouldn't recommend it.
Once you get wider you start limiting where you can go/ get to.
If you want to do lots of food plots you may want to spend some bucks and get a power rake, slick tool with many uses, but a big jump up in prices.
We can talk about that in the next few weeks. In the meantime you should do some looking around on the net/ talk with JD to find what will work best.
My Kubota L3800 is 38hp and it runs a 5' gear drive tiller w/ 6 tines per flange without bogging down unless in heavy wet clay. I like the way these run a lot, very smooth compared to a 4 tine setup.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> If we wait until spring, I will be able to have a buddy plus this.View attachment 485487
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I want it, how much, I'll let both of you borrow it LOL; but seriously I want it, how much


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> I want it, how much, I'll let both of you borrow it LOL; but seriously I want it, how much


Lol he just had shipped out to Michigan from pnw for 22k I think. I've borrowed it a few times and it works great. I prefer the forks though.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Lol he just had shipped out to Michigan from pnw for 22k I think. I've borrowed it a few times and it works great. I prefer the forks though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Darn, not bad for 22k(unless that was the shipping charge lol), how many hrs. I helped a guy up this way get one, the older model, I got him set up with one out of Cleveland for $8500 it had high hrs but was still a steal.
Forks have there place, but I'd rather have the grapple, forks can be bought for next to nothing anytime, grapples not so cheap.
If he decides he wants to sell it feel free to give him my info


----------



## Ryan Groat

He picked up the grapple seperate. I want to say like 2800 or so shipped. 

For firewood, I'd rather have forks with a grapple.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> He picked up the grapple seperate. I want to say like 2800 or so shipped.
> 
> For firewood, I'd rather have forks with a grapple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's about right, this is the one I would like for a kubota like his or a skid steer(don't want one around here with the kids though)
http://www.spartanequipment.com/pro...H_Ip0dwT2da5HA8K6PEWVfDeajYxkcDeETBoCbMTw_wcB


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, I bought a used demo grapple like that to resell. I put it on my L35 to try it out, it was way too heavy even with the hoe on the back. Sold it to my nephew for his 100hp track loader and he loves it for concrete demo and lots of other stuff.


----------



## cantoo

ryan goat, you need to make a set of these for lifting that wood up. They just flip into the curve of the bucket and a bolt in the bottom or side works to hold them in. This is my old Ford 1520. They don't weight that much so don't cut your lift capacity much. Don't take up much room and are light enough to throw around by hand. I used 1/4" wall 2"x2" square tube to make them. Work great for brush too. I also had a set that only had 2 prongs at 40" on center to move skids around.


----------



## Ryan Groat

cantoo said:


> ryan goat, you need to make a set of these for lifting that wood up. They just flip into the curve of the bucket and a bolt in the bottom or side works to hold them in. This is my old Ford 1520. They don't weight that much so don't cut your lift capacity much. Don't take up much room and are light enough to throw around by hand. I used 1/4" wall 2"x2" square tube to make them. Work great for brush too. I also had a set that only had 2 prongs at 40" on center to move skids around.
> View attachment 485546
> View attachment 485547
> View attachment 485548


I don't use the 420 often for wood. My john deere has a set of forks on it. 

But that is a great idea for the 420.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> ryan goat, you need to make a set of these for lifting that wood up. They just flip into the curve of the bucket and a bolt in the bottom or side works to hold them in. This is my old Ford 1520. They don't weight that much so don't cut your lift capacity much. Don't take up much room and are light enough to throw around by hand. I used 1/4" wall 2"x2" square tube to make them. Work great for brush too. I also had a set that only had 2 prongs at 40" on center to move skids around.
> View attachment 485546
> View attachment 485547
> View attachment 485548


What's up cantoo.
Those are sweet, maybe I can grab a set when I come out to do that fishing, wood stacking, quad fixing trip
What would they say at the boarder about bringing stuff like boat motors across one way and other stuff back my way.


----------



## chipper1

Well guys I dropped the black locust I planned on tonight pictures coming soon, but this just in......


hardpan said:


> The picture appears to be a stem about 3" diameter, protruding about 10 " from the ground, then branches out and no hollow center where you chainsawed it.
> Asian Honeysuckle does not generally have a "trunk". Instead there are several stems coming out of the ground or very near the ground from a central wad. The bark of yours isn't even close. The bark is well detailed on the small photo. I've cut a thousand of those. You may get to skip this fun little hobby. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the small red berries in the big photo


I found what appears to be one of these dang things, I sure hope it's the only one, I was limited on my time out there today so I just snapped a picture and got to what I came for. It sure looks a lot like the picture above, as soon as I saw it this picture came back like it was a postcard in my hand. You wonder how much you learn when you take in so much on AS, but that is proof that something stuck for me.
Thanks hardpan, sort of, next will be to get rid of them(the new "fun little hobby". The crazy thing is it's one of my kids favorite trees to play on when I'm splitting wood, they will be a bit upset with dad


----------



## chipper1

So I was showing my boy a trick for figuring out where a tree top will make it to when felled.
Don't know the name of it, I would just say it's basic triangulation.
The first picture shows my son figuring out the length the stick needs to be.
Put the stick in your hand tipping it towards you, shove it in your eye socket, well make it fit nicely(the length should be from your eye to your hand.
Now you tip the stick up and sight down the top of your hand where the stick is towards where you will be making your notch at the base of the tree.
You then move forward or back to determine where the top will end up at, top of stick should be at the top of the tree at the same time the part of the stick in your hand should be lined up with the notch.
This technique takes practice and has some varying factors such as the tree leaning towards you or away and being on a hill or flat ground, but will help determine how close it will come to obstacles in the line of fall.
He thought it would drop about 4' behind this stick(my spot). After the tree was down he told me he was lined up on a different tree lol. I can see where he is looking in the picture and will check it out tomorrow to see, but I believe he's telling the truth, he's a great kid whom I thank God for often
Here's where I thought it would fall, the top branch broke off and landed within 4' the other part of the branch went the other direction when it hit a branch on it's way down. My saw is lined up with the end of the branch.
Close enough for this job, just like hooked on phonics, it worked for me.
It's a good idea to practice this on every tree you can even when you don't need it, so you can get a feel for it when you have one you really need it for.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, My Dad had a foolproof way to determine where a tree would land. We had 2 of those little Mac 110 saws because all we were cutting at the time was 12" dia planted pine. He set the extra one down on a stump and that is exactly where the next tree fell, crushed it completely.
Crossing the border really depends on the Agent at the time, some are great and some are azzholes. I used to always get the azzholes.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Hey everybody Menards in Columbia Mo had bar oil on sale today 5 buck a gallon!!! got me a few more


----------



## Logger nate

Bailey's has woodland pro bars on sale


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a tree, feed a WoodPecker. I must have cut this Maple tree, and left the stump in my back yard 10 or 15 years ago. I think he likes it!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 485760
> Bailey's has woodland pro bars on sale


I bought the same bar in 20" this fall. I would prefer grey paint but seems like a good bar.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I bought the same bar in 20" this fall. I would prefer grey paint but seems like a good bar.


Ya always used Oregon bars, like grey little better too, good price on these so thought I'd try one, black not too bad.
Anxious to hear how you like your new 562 when you get it.


----------



## JustJeff

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Hey everybody Menards in Columbia Mo had bar oil on sale today 5 buck a gallon!!! got me a few more


Am I the only one who chuckles when he says "menards"? Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

I was going to go but decided not to. I'm scratching menards. Lol.


----------



## mainewoods

chipper1 said:


> ATTACH=full]485465[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a tree growing through a roof on purpose, before.lol


----------



## mainewoods

chipper1 said:


> Would love to, lets go
> Where is that at, and what side of town are you on.
> You mean log lengths like thisView attachment 485465
> 
> Unfortunately tops are not as easy, but if you can leave behind all the branches 3" or under we could probably pull 30 tops to a landing in a day depending on the terrain, distance, and size of tops.


----------



## chipper1

Well sort of, the shed grew around it, and now it continues to grow through the roof LOL.

It worked and was a good healthy tree, no reason to cut it down just yet as it doesn't cause any problems. I have a piece of tin ready if needed.
The shed is designed to be moved from this location as well as the kids playhouse.

I'm surprised you've never seen a roof built around a tree.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Cut a tree, feed a WoodPecker. I must have cut this Maple tree, and left the stump in my back yard 10 or 15 years ago. I think he likes it!


What you think he has the rakers set at.
I love those big Pileated Woodpeckers


----------



## Oldmaple

Wood Nazi said:


> I was going to go but decided not to. I'm scratching menards. Lol.


I like shopping at Menards. Now I'm not going to be able to go in there without thinking about your post.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## svk

My friend calls that place "your nards" lol.


----------



## svk

Record setting cold in Albany. Woke up to to -11 and since we are close to the river I would suspect it was much colder out further. I know it was -20 up at our friend's cabin in the southern Adirondacks. 

Going to be in the 30's tomorrow and 40's on Tuesday.


----------



## svk

Then like a dummy I forgot to bring out my new 16" bar. Guess the 562 will get broken in with the "ugly" 20" bar. I found a nice 20" on the trading post here that is probably sitting in my mailbox by now too.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are cutting today, more power to you, hope you brought good gloves & boots!

We saw minus 12 here this morning, the the high is supposed to be plus 14.

Thankfully, today is not as windy as yesterday was, it was brutal out there, even just to fill the car with gas.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

MustangMike said:


> If you are cutting today, more power to you, hope you brought good gloves & boots!
> 
> We saw minus 12 here this morning, the the high is supposed to be plus 14.
> 
> Thankfully, today is not as windy as yesterday was, it was brutal out there, even just to fill the car with gas.



In my case i better not cut today if i dont want to end up single.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> If you are cutting today, more power to you, hope you brought good gloves & boots!
> 
> We saw minus 12 here this morning, the the high is supposed to be plus 14.
> 
> Thankfully, today is not as windy as yesterday was, it was brutal out there, even just to fill the car with gas.


I was going to try and arrange a charity cut today here until I realized it was Valentine's Day. We are cutting Tuesday but obviously tough to get volunteers on a week day.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I was going to try and arrange a charity cut today here until I realized it was Valentine's Day. We are cutting Tuesday but obviously tough to get volunteers on a week day.


You know I'd be there if it wasn't such a long drive
Was the charity cut to support the 562 purchase lol.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Also @ MustangMike congratulations on page 700


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Also @ MustangMike congratulations on page 700


Nice work! We are averaging over a page a day and rolling into 2 years next week!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You know I'd be there if it wasn't such a long drive
> Was the charity cut to support the 562 purchase lol.


We could have picked you up on our way lol. 

The 562 was more or less a gift to myself, and Spike60 is a short hour and fifteen minutes from where I'm staying. The only two things I still *needed* for my firewood hobby was a mid size saw and a splitter. I have a few things to sell to fund the splitter purchase so once the springtime stock of DHT arrives I'll pick one up.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

svk said:


> Nice work! We are averaging over a page a day and rolling into 2 years next week!


Is that an accomplisment or does that mean we all have too much time.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ok guys I need some tractor advice!

I have a john deere 4010 with apprx 600lbs lift capacity. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a new Kubota or John deere. I need a midmount mowing deck and loader. Whats your suggestions.


----------



## cantoo

Even when I don't go into the bush sometimes the bush still gets me. I was moving crates of wood over to my OWB and noticed a few yellow drops in the snow, the drops soon turned to trails. Took a quick look underneath and it appears a hose or hardline was leaking. I finished moving the wood, took off the snow blower and the forks and parked it in the shop. Took the seat off and found that a branch had pushed the hardline off the bracket under the motor, this in turn pushed the line up and it cracked the line where it connected at the rear end under the seat. Pretty much the same thing that happened to the hardline up by the pump last fall. Good news is my son has a tig welder now and is going to weld it tomorrow, don't have to wait weeks for a new part. So far anyway, we'll see if he can fix it. Real awkward spot to get at and a pain to get it turned and twisted around to get it out. One thing is for sure I'm real hard on this thing in the bush. Next year I'm going to spend more time keeping the trails clean and maybe a few longer chains instead of backing up over brush to get close to logs. I have the real tight sections of the bush done so should be less damage. At least I got the wood up to the OWB before I had to take it apart.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> Ok guys I need some tractor advice!
> 
> I have a john deere 4010 with apprx 600lbs lift capacity. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a new Kubota or John deere. I need a midmount mowing deck and loader. Whats your suggestions.


I have a kubota and love it. Mines a little bitty bx1870. Comparing apples to apples, John Deere can't touch the price.


----------



## macattack_ga

A buddy got a new mahindra and really likes it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

Wood Nazi said:


> I have a kubota and love it. Mines a little bitty bx1870. Comparing apples to apples, John Deere can't touch the price.




I am really happy with the mowing capacity of my current 4010, however the lift capacity really limits me, about 500-600. I am looking to about double it. I can pick up a B2650 which has about 1150lbs.


----------



## beentown

Ryan Groat said:


> Ok guys I need some tractor advice!
> 
> I have a john deere 4010 with apprx 600lbs lift capacity. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a new Kubota or John deere. I need a midmount mowing deck and loader. Whats your suggestions.



We went with New Holland. It was the only option for front loader, belly mower and backhoe. Most have issues with belly mower/backhoe because pf the frame mounts for each. 

We love it. We lift around 1,000 pounds with ours at times and does well. We had to fill the tires for our uses. Workmaster 35.


----------



## beentown

This has saved my back many times.


----------



## cantoo

You can never have enough lifting power. I had a smaller tractor so I bought a bigger tractor. I promptly made my firewood crates bigger and now of course I need a bigger tractor. Just tonight my son said we need a tractor that will lift more. I'm starting to think we need to smarten up a bit and stay with what we have because it's small enough to be useful. Any bigger and I need a bigger trailer and a ton new bigger attachments.
If you are looking to keep using a belly mower then you are likely limited to a max of 40 or 45 hp I think. Koiti make a 40 hp that will hang a belly mower.
PS, ( I have a brand new Koiti belly mower for sale, chipper1 can pick it up for you. ) Belly mowers make good use of the tractor but are slow compared to a Zero turn.


----------



## Ryan Groat

beentown said:


> This has saved my back many times.



Can I ask what you payed? I have a monthly payment in mind that I would like to stay within.


----------



## beentown

We purchased all new. FEL, extended back hoe, 6' tiller, belly mower, box blade and mower for right at $30k with tax. The back hoe was a HUGE portion. $6500 with thumb I believe. Been a while now so it is a little fuzzy.



If i didnt need the write-off we woulda purchased used.


----------



## JustJeff

I found that used tractors were tough to find in good shape and the ones that were, really held their value. Just like stihl vs husqvarna, local dealer support is king. Deere, kubota, new holland... All have extensive dealer networks. My dealer actually called me Friday to let me know my bumper to bumper warranty was about to expire so if I had any issues now would be a good time. I have had zero issues for two years but it's good to know the dealer is there for support. 
Mytractorforum is a good place to find opinions from other owners.


----------



## cantoo

Ryan, you are close enough to the border, Canadian dollar is in the crapper so you get 20% more value right away just slipping across the border.
Hodges have a purty looking International and a really nice looking Kioti TLB sitting there for 20,000.
http://www.hodgesfarmequipment.com/Used_Tractors.php


----------



## Ryan Groat

cantoo said:


> Ryan, you are close enough to the border, Canadian dollar is in the crapper so you get 20% more value right away just slipping across the border.
> Hodges have a purty looking International and a really nice looking Kioti TLB sitting there for 20,000.
> http://www.hodgesfarmequipment.com/Used_Tractors.php
> View attachment 486099



I should look at buying something in Canada, thanks for the idea. 

That kioti is nice, but no need for the backhoe, and I need a deck, no option. I am thinking of new because of the 0% options that are out there right now.


----------



## JustJeff

Oh you NEED a backhoe! We all need a backhoe!
And the Canadian dollar is 70 cents US


----------



## beentown

Pricing is basically:



John Deere

Case



















Everyone else































Clones


----------



## beentown

Also, for most people I recommend buying separate. Skid steer/zero turn or back hoe/zero turn. Costs the same but more utility.


----------



## Ryan Groat

beentown said:


> Also, for most people I recommend buying separate. Skid steer/zero turn or back hoe/zero turn. Costs the same but more utility.


I agree with this statement. I've looked into it but I don't think I could make it fit the bill.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We could have picked you up on our way lol.
> 
> The 562 was more or less a gift to myself, and Spike60 is a short hour and fifteen minutes from where I'm staying. The only two things I still *needed* for my firewood hobby was a mid size saw and a splitter. I have a few things to sell to fund the splitter purchase so once the springtime stock of DHT arrives I'll pick one up.


I bought so many gifts for myself last year I'm going to have to wait a while to buy any more, oh wait look at that it's shinny, I have to have it.
Not totally true, unless I can make a buck on it 
I would have gone, but you said before you didn't have enough room for a postcard, or a letter, or something way smaller than me LOL.
Unless you have a ski box on top and an inverter to run a heater I'd have to past
Why DHT, and why the springtime stock.
Hope the trip is going well, and feel free to stop by on your way back through


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Ok guys I need some tractor advice!
> 
> I have a john deere 4010 with apprx 600lbs lift capacity. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a new Kubota or John deere. I need a midmount mowing deck and loader. Whats your suggestions.


My son wants a tractor, you could sell yours to him. Really
Call me and we can talk, I've done so much research on this crap I can give you some good suggestions and then you can make a more educated decision.
In the meantime I will comment on everyone else's.


cantoo said:


> You can never have enough lifting power. I had a smaller tractor so I bought a bigger tractor. I promptly made my firewood crates bigger and now of course I need a bigger tractor. Just tonight my son said we need a tractor that will lift more. I'm starting to think we need to smarten up a bit and stay with what we have because it's small enough to be useful. Any bigger and I need a bigger trailer and a ton new bigger attachments.
> If you are looking to keep using a belly mower then you are likely limited to a max of 40 or 45 hp I think. Koiti make a 40 hp that will hang a belly mower.
> PS, ( I have a brand new Koiti belly mower for sale, chipper1 can pick it up for you. ) Belly mowers make good use of the tractor but are slow compared to a Zero turn.
> View attachment 486092


First part; tractors are like garages, they only come in one size, to small. Then you get the big ones and realize the benefits of the smaller ones
It's like a 3 saw plan; you should have one for each job you need to do, or the most versatile one for all jobs, but you will have to sacrifice something somewhere there is no perfect 1 saw/tractor plan.
I could pick up the belly mower when I bring @Wood Nazi his trolling motor, when do the fish start bitting(fish on).


cantoo said:


> Ryan, you are close enough to the border, Canadian dollar is in the crapper so you get 20% more value right away just slipping across the border.
> Hodges have a purty looking International and a really nice looking Kioti TLB sitting there for 20,000.
> http://www.hodgesfarmequipment.com/Used_Tractors.php
> View attachment 486099


Unless you know you will be keeping it forever buying an off brand will net you a loss in the end in comparison to a big name brand which will hold it's value and may even increase in value with inflation and when people want another one like it because the new ones are junk.


Ryan Groat said:


> I should look at buying something in Canada, thanks for the idea.
> 
> That kioti is nice, but no need for the backhoe, and I need a deck, no option. I am thinking of new because of the 0% options that are out there right now.


My BIL always says in regards to the mini Kubota excavators that "everyone needs one, they just don't know it yet", I agree.
I can't tell you how many times I would like to have one for trenching, mainly for drainage.
Why no option on the deck, zeroturn mower kicks butt. I sold a 52" Exmark turf tracer last spring for $1850 and it would mow anything a belly mower could and it would do it faster and left no tracks like a tractor would.
Be patient and pay cash if possible. The zero percent has been around for many yrs for tractors and the dealers love it(because it makes them more money). If you negotiate a cash deal you can get financing through someone else for less total cost then write the interest off on your business taxes.


Wood Nazi said:


> Oh you NEED a backhoe! We all need a backhoe!
> And the Canadian dollar is 70 cents US


Agreed, maybe not today, but you can buy them slightly used for 3-5k for a like new one if you want one down the rd.
I have not done a lot of purchases through Canada, but would be interested in starting to. I would be willing to help research it and I'm sure @cantoo would help on that front as well.


beentown said:


> Also, for most people I recommend buying separate. Skid steer/zero turn or back hoe/zero turn. Costs the same but more utility.


Almost always agreed, and don't forget that the above statement is coming from a guy who just bought the complete package deal, listen closely to him and his reasons why when shared.
Another thing in cantoo's post at the top is the fact that to go bigger, you must go bigger with everything. Attachments, trailer, truck,and so on. When you have separate it works out nice to be able to have them in multiple places and being used on multiple jobs at the same time.


Ryan Groat said:


> I agree with this statement. I've looked into it but I don't think I could make it fit the bill.


The bill being the cost, or working for the job/jobs.
Hope this helps you or someone else.
It's a lot to chew on, but so is a payment on 20-30k on top of anything else you have to pay for in a month.
Especially if there are other options.
Take your time and weigh some of the options, as doing so may save you 5-10k or more, lots of cash in my eyes


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> My son wants a tractor, you could sell yours to him. Really
> 
> I have someone that has wanted since I bought it, I'll know this week if he wants it and will let you know.
> 
> Call me and we can talk, I've done so much research on this crap I can give you some good suggestions and then you can make a more educated decision.
> 
> I will, however I flying out again today.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I will comment on everyone else's.
> 
> First part; tractors are like garages, they only come in one size, to small. Then you get the big ones and realize the benefits of the smaller ones
> It's like a 3 saw plan; you should have one for each job you need to do, or the most versatile one for all jobs, but you will have to sacrifice something somewhere there is no perfect 1 saw/tractor plan.
> I could pick up the belly mower when I bring @Wood Nazi his trolling motor, when do the fish start bitting(fish on).
> 
> Thanks for the offer, however I think I'll be going john deere or kubota.
> 
> Unless you know you will be keeping it forever buying an off brand will net you a loss in the end in comparison to a big name brand which will hold it's value and may even increase in value with inflation and when people want another one like it because the new ones are junk.
> 
> Agreed, and is my plan. However the wife may be saying this is my last tractor. I will be buying parts/service/support as much as the tractor.
> 
> My BIL always says in regards to the mini Kubota excavators that "everyone needs one, they just don't know it yet", I agree.
> 
> This I disagree on. For the 3-4 for a used backhoe, I could rent one along time.
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I would like to have one for trenching, mainly for drainage.
> 
> 
> Why no option on the deck, zeroturn mower kicks butt. I sold a 52" Exmark turf tracer last spring for $1850 and it would mow anything a belly mower could and it would do it faster and left no tracks like a tractor would.
> Be patient and pay cash if possible. The zero percent has been around for many yrs for tractors and the dealers love it(because it makes them more money). If you negotiate a cash deal you can get financing through someone else for less total cost then write the interest off on your business taxes.
> 
> Not a business unfortunately, and I plan to look at cost between mmm and zero turn.
> 
> Agreed, maybe not today, but you can buy them slightly used for 3-5k for a like new one if you want one down the rd.
> I have not done a lot of purchases through Canada, but would be interested in starting to. I would be willing to help research it and I'm sure @cantoo would help on that front as well.
> 
> Almost always agreed, and don't forget that the above statement is coming from a guy who just bought the complete package deal, listen closely to him and his reasons why when shared.
> 
> Another thing in cantoo's post at the top is the fact that to go bigger, you must go bigger with everything. Attachments, trailer, truck,and so on. When you have separate it works out nice to be able to have them in multiple places and being used on multiple jobs at the same time.
> 
> I agree, however I am already running a newer 3/4 ton and 14k trailer. So those are not issues.
> 
> 
> The bill being the cost, or working for the job/jobs.
> Hope this helps you or someone else.
> It's a lot to chew on, but so is a payment on 20-30k on top of anything else you have to pay for in a month.
> Especially if there are other options.
> Take your time and weigh some of the options, as doing so may save you 5-10k or more, lots of cash in my eyes





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

That didn't come out right. Sorry guys I'm on my phone.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

With our low dollar we are seeing many US dealers coming across the border buying up trucks , tractors and heavy equipment for resale on your side , if you live close to the border , you might want to do a bit of research .
2*F with a heat sucking feels like -17*F out there right now but it's 72*F in the house with my scrounged up wood in the furnace


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ryan Groat said:


> Ok guys I need some tractor advice!
> 
> I have a john deere 4010 with apprx 600lbs lift capacity. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a new Kubota or John deere. I need a midmount mowing deck and loader. Whats your suggestions.



Ryan,

My opinion is that, if you have room, a decent older full-size tractor, and a good garden tractor, will give you better performance (better lift, nicer mowing), for the same or less money. CUT's are great, but they want a lot of $$ for them. You can pick up a decent running farm tractor in the 40-60 HP range for a few grand, and have money left for a lawn tractor, plus some maintenance and repairs on the farm tractor.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

The above advice is coming from someone who has 2 garden tractors, a 65 HP tractor with FEL and MFWD, a 100 HP tractor, and a 120 HP tractor. There have been very few times where I wanted a smaller tractor. 

A good backhoe or skidloader on the other hand...


----------



## farmer steve

well guys i finally did it.every week when me and the boss go to wally world i go thru the garden section to see whats marked down. have gotten a few good deals over the years. 1 year was a $399 snowblower for $150. as usual i walked by the fiskars. regular $54.99, marked down to $40. best part was my buddy gave me a few various gift cards for hauling soybeans to the mill and one was a $50 walmart card. the x 36 is now in the shop. used it yesterday.................to break some ice off a stack of wood.


----------



## Ryan Groat

kingOFgEEEks said:


> The above advice is coming from someone who has 2 garden tractors, a 65 HP tractor with FEL and MFWD, a 100 HP tractor, and a 120 HP tractor. There have been very few times where I wanted a smaller tractor.
> 
> A good backhoe or skidloader on the other hand...


I trailer my tractor often, so I do not want to go to large. 

I have done the whole garden tractor thing, and I buy sell them all the time. But I love mowing on my cut. I'm afraid if I go to large it'll tear up my yard. I don't have woods on my property so I trailer my tractor to the woods and then bring home a load along with the trailer. 

I have four tractor being quoted right now.

NH work master 33 with loader and mmm

Kubota 2650 with loader and mmm

John deere 2032 with loader and mmm

Jd 3032 loader with entry level zero turn

We will see what they come back at.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Well guys I dropped the black locust I planned on tonight pictures coming soon, but this just in......
> 
> I found what appears to be one of these dang things, I sure hope it's the only one, I was limited on my time out there today so I just snapped a picture and got to what I came for. It sure looks a lot like the picture above, as soon as I saw it this picture came back like it was a postcard in my hand. You wonder how much you learn when you take in so much on AS, but that is proof that something stuck for me.
> Thanks hardpan, sort of, next will be to get rid of them(the new "fun little hobby". The crazy thing is it's one of my kids favorite trees to play on when I'm splitting wood, they will be a bit upset with dadView attachment 485602
> View attachment 485603



Maybe. Handsaw cut one of the stems (not one of their favorite climbers) and look for the small hole at the center. At the circumference of the hole there is a chocolate colored ring like a ring around a bulls eye. As an example the stem I have laying on my shelf is about 1/2" OD and the center hole is about 1/16" OD and the chocolate ring is about 1/32" thick. I am not a plant guy and I can imagine there are variations here, there, and yonder. If that is Asian Honeysuckle it is a big one and you will be lucky if there are only 100 more. Birds eat the red berries and poop the seeds wherever they go.


----------



## svk

Heading to spike60's shop soon to pick up the saw.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well my nearly 4 year old wants to learn to ice skate. So this weekend we are headed to the local rink. I dug out my skates I bought when I was 19. I am 32 now. I think I wore them twice. I never broke them in and they hurt like a mother. A good way to start the break in process is to put the skates in the oven then put the skates on. I opted to put them by the wood stove (staying on topic) to get the skates warm to start the process started. I have had them on now for 10 minutes and they feel great so far. Hopefully this works and I wont have too much trouble with the skates when I take the kiddo out this weekend. Staying upright might be a bit of a challenge since my hockey days ended in my early 20's. I used to live to play roller hockey because it was less expensive then ice hockey. I was playing a little hockey in the living room yesterday with the kiddo and I was surprised she has a rocket of a snap shot. I cant wait until the weather gets better so I can get a net in front of her.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> I trailer my tractor often, so I do not want to go to large.
> 
> I have done the whole garden tractor thing, and I buy sell them all the time. But I love mowing on my cut. I'm afraid if I go to large it'll tear up my yard. I don't have woods on my property so I trailer my tractor to the woods and then bring home a load along with the trailer.
> 
> I have four tractor being quoted right now.
> 
> NH work master 33 with loader and mmm
> 
> Kubota 2650 with loader and mmm
> 
> John deere 2032 with loader and mmm
> 
> Jd 3032 loader with entry level zero turn
> 
> We will see what they come back at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hey Ryan.
You can come over anytime and try mine out. The Kubota L3800 is the largest of the CUT's in the Kubota line that I'm aware of.
The 2650 comes with the La534 lift which has close specs to the LA524 on mine.
I only have forks that attach to the bucket but if you have SSQA forks for your JD you could bring them along. Also after having the quick detach I would never want one without. I go between the bucket and plow in about a minute, really! Love it.
I don't know if it is common, but the guy down the rd has had 2 hydrostatic transmissions in his NH in the last 2yrs and he doesn't do much with it.

For storage its nice to have a zero turn. Our shed is only 10×12 with about 9.5x11.5 floor space. I have a 66" door on the end so I could get a 60" mower with a vacuum attachment through the door.
The Exmark in the corner is only a 52".
You can see the door in the last pictures.


nomad_archer said:


> I opted to put them by the wood stove (staying on topic) to get the skates warm to start the process started.


In the fashion of NA there is some wood I scrounged getting burned in the last picture "staying on topic"LOL.
Hope this helps.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> well guys i finally did it.every week when me and the boss go to wally world i go thru the garden section to see whats marked down. have gotten a few good deals over the years. 1 year was a $399 snowblower for $150. as usual i walked by the fiskars. regular $54.99, marked down to $40. best part was my buddy gave me a few various gift cards for hauling soybeans to the mill and one was a $50 walmart card. the x 36 is now in the shop. used it yesterday.................to break some ice off a stack of wood.


I think you will enjoy it FS.
It's like any other tool, use it for it's intended purpose and you will have great results.
I used mine this week for breaking some ice as well.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Maybe. Handsaw cut one of the stems (not one of their favorite climbers) and look for the small hole at the center. At the circumference of the hole there is a chocolate colored ring like a ring around a bulls eye. As an example the stem I have laying on my shelf is about 1/2" OD and the center hole is about 1/16" OD and the chocolate ring is about 1/32" thick. I am not a plant guy and I can imagine there are variations here, there, and yonder. If that is Asian Honeysuckle it is a big one and you will be lucky if there are only 100 more. Birds eat the red berries and poop the seeds wherever they go.


Thanks hardpan. 
I will check one out like you said and not one of their favorites LOL. Good opportunity to use a nice hand saw.
I looked around the area pretty good when I went to get the other bucket of wood and didn't see any others, just the one grouping. maybe there are no others local to multiply?
I will look into it more as I don't want any problems with invasives.


----------



## dancan

Large day up here , real nice to see after the mini Polar Vortex we just went through , when the temps came up to reasonable around 10am off to the scrounging grounds I went .
Didn't know if the little MF1020 would go after all that sitting in the cold but she fired up on the first go round .
Like I said , big beautiful large day .












First order of business was to haul up a 1/2 dozen hardwoods from last weekend to the landing .
















All done by Samich time so went home , stuffed muh face and went back for round 2 , I figured there'd be a stem or two to be had but Jerry showed up so we went for a production run 







Jerry's up there at the end of the winch cable setting chokers on the last set of hardwoods to come out of that corner of this block we're cleaning up , pulled another 6 stems there and up to the landing they went .
With plenty of warm sunlight left we went over to the other side of the block and went for the blown down pine and a few dead standing spruce , for this one we fired up the MF135 an set it to do the winch work .

Pine and a couple of spruce poles in that mess .






MF135 up thataway ...






A few hauls and the trail is pretty evident .






















Porcupine are a scroungers friend , they like spruce .
We've got one more nice spruce leaner and another 1/2 dozen spruce poles to go back for so we're not done in this block yet 

Mighty Mouse Scrounging LLC


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Large day up here , real nice to see after the mini Polar Vortex we just went through , when the temps came up to reasonable around 10am off to the scrounging grounds I went .
> Didn't know if the little MF1020 would go after all that sitting in the cold but she fired up on the first go round .
> Like I said , big beautiful large day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First order of business was to haul up a 1/2 dozen hardwoods from last weekend to the landing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done by Samich time so went home , stuffed muh face and went back for round 2 , I figured there'd be a stem or two to be had but Jerry showed up so we went for a production run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry's up there at the end of the winch cable setting chokers on the last set of hardwoods to come out of that corner of this block we're cleaning up , pulled another 6 stems there and up to the landing they went .
> With plenty of warm sunlight left we went over to the other side of the block and went for the blown down pine and a few dead standing spruce , for this one we fired up the MF135 an set it to do the winch work .
> 
> Pine and a couple of spruce poles in that mess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF135 up thataway ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hauls and the trail is pretty evident .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porcupine are a scroungers friend , they like spruce .
> We've got one more nice spruce leaner and another 1/2 dozen spruce poles to go back for so we're not done in this block yet
> 
> Mighty Mouse Scrounging LLC



enjoyed the foto essay! nice pix, thanks for taking time to post it up... you got some wood there...


----------



## JustJeff

Could possibly replace my snowmobile with one of these. Not sure whether to go with Stihl or Husqvarna power though.....


----------



## Erik B

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 486353
> Could possibly replace my snowmobile with one of these. Not sure whether to go with Stihl or Husqvarna power though.....


Love that red-neck snow mobile


----------



## dancan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> enjoyed the foto essay! nice pix, thanks for taking time to post it up... you got some wood there...


Thanks , I'm glad that you enjoyed the pics , I sure enjoyed the day


----------



## farmer steve

glad you had the sun Dancan. had to scrounge in the snow. didn't want to leave this white oak top in the farmers hayfield. had to noodle a piece or two for you viewing pleasure.


----------



## svk

A few new toys to break in tomorrow (weather pending).


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> glad you had the sun Dancan. had to scrounge in the snow. didn't want to leave this white oak top in the farmers hayfield. had to noodle a piece or two for you viewing pleasure.


nice noodles, thin and fluffy.....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A few new toys to break in tomorrow (weather pending).
> 
> View attachment 486367
> View attachment 486368
> View attachment 486369


Yeah baby, let it rip.
Those things rip even before they are broke in. 
I'm sure your going to have some fun with that
This thread now has great value

You lucky dog you.
Be safe out there tomorrow, but for tonight


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Large day up here , real nice to see after the mini Polar Vortex we just went through , when the temps came up to reasonable around 10am off to the scrounging grounds I went .
> Didn't know if the little MF1020 would go after all that sitting in the cold but she fired up on the first go round .
> Like I said , big beautiful large day .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First order of business was to haul up a 1/2 dozen hardwoods from last weekend to the landing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done by Samich time so went home , stuffed muh face and went back for round 2 , I figured there'd be a stem or two to be had but Jerry showed up so we went for a production run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry's up there at the end of the winch cable setting chokers on the last set of hardwoods to come out of that corner of this block we're cleaning up , pulled another 6 stems there and up to the landing they went .
> With plenty of warm sunlight left we went over to the other side of the block and went for the blown down pine and a few dead standing spruce , for this one we fired up the MF135 an set it to do the winch work .
> 
> Pine and a couple of spruce poles in that mess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF135 up thataway ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hauls and the trail is pretty evident .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porcupine are a scroungers friend , they like spruce .
> We've got one more nice spruce leaner and another 1/2 dozen spruce poles to go back for so we're not done in this block yet
> 
> Mighty Mouse Scrounging LLC


You lucky dog dancan, frozen ground just enough snow, and sunshine. 
Gotta get a bone sooner or later, cause it don't always go like that.
Thanks for the pictures, I've been in the house sick all day, and they are quite enjoyable about now.
Looks like a great day in the bush right there.
How many acres are you working there.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 486353
> Could possibly replace my snowmobile with one of these. Not sure whether to go with Stihl or Husqvarna power though.....



I've got a snow bike you can ride it if you'd like it's got a husky chain saw to power it. I'd use a stihl but you couldn't handle it
Just so everyone knows I don't like any saws LOL
I've got snow bike you can ride it if you'd like it's got stihl chain saw to power it. I'd use Husky but you couldn't handle it


----------



## dancan

Chipper1 , I have access to hundreds of acres 
I play by the rules and only cut the dead standing , leaning and blowdowns .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Chipper1 , I have access to hundreds of acres
> I play by the rules and only cut the dead standing , leaning and blowdowns .


With access to hundreds of acres of and a skidder it should be easy to play by those rules
How many people do you cut for(sounded like at least 2 from other post)/do you sell any.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> A few new toys to break in tomorrow (weather pending).
> 
> View attachment 486367
> View attachment 486368
> View attachment 486369


Nice!


----------



## morewood

A friend gave me access to his acreage where some timber had been cut by a crew that came across his property line and dropped quite a few trees. This load was from some blowdowns getting to that area. Tons of oak to get, even if there is a slight ring of rot. Hope to get the path cut the rest of the way in this weekend and will post more pics.

Shea


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, looks nice, you will really like that saw. Also, nice Timberjack, what make is it???


----------



## hardpan

morewood said:


> View attachment 486476
> 
> A friend gave me access to his acreage where some timber had been cut by a crew that came across his property line and dropped quite a few trees. This load was from some blowdowns getting to that area. Tons of oak to get, even if there is a slight ring of rot. Hope to get the path cut the rest of the way in this weekend and will post more pics.
> 
> Shea



Now that's a set up!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> SVK, looks nice, you will really like that saw. Also, nice Timberjack, what make is it???



Mike, do you hear what you are saying? That is a Husky.
LOL. Just kidding, I have a 346Xp you would have to pry my cold dead fingers from.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

morewood said:


> View attachment 486476
> 
> A friend gave me access to his acreage where some timber had been cut by a crew that came across his property line and dropped quite a few trees. This load was from some blowdowns getting to that area. Tons of oak to get, even if there is a slight ring of rot. Hope to get the path cut the rest of the way in this weekend and will post more pics. Shea



good pix! even the ORV is loaded and loaded! lol

wonder why a wood crew came across 'his' property?

_>even if there is a slight ring of rot._
yeah, well... don't sweat a slight ring of rot... in life we often find a... _slight ring of rot! 

_
why just yesterday I came across a slight ring of... oh, never mind!_ _


----------



## hardpan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix! even the ORV is loaded and loaded! lol
> 
> wonder why a wood crew came across 'his' property?
> 
> _>even if there is a slight ring of rot._
> yeah, well... don't sweat a slight ring of rot... in life we often find a... _slight ring of rot!
> 
> _
> why just yesterday I came across a slight ring of... oh, never mind!_ _



TMI


----------



## MustangMike

hardpan said:


> Mike, do you hear what you are saying? That is a Husky.
> LOL. Just kidding, I have a 346Xp you would have to pry my cold dead fingers from.



Just cause I like my saws does not mean I don't like others.

I would like to run a stock 562, I think all the ones I have run at GTGs have been ported. But I have run a 560, which if similar. That and my 362, both with muff mods and square file, were pretty close.

But the new 362, at just under 13.5 lbs, is lighter than either a 562 or the older 362.


----------



## nomad_archer

By the way mike. I never did thank you for convincing me that I should get a 70cc saw. The although I didn't listen and buy a stihl and went all orange with the 365xt. I am still all smiles with the power and ease of cutting, noodling with a 20" bar. Although I do have my eye on a 372xp on CL but it is a little more than I want to spend right now.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Just cause I like my saws does not mean I don't like others.
> 
> I would like to run a stock 562, I think all the ones I have run at GTGs have been ported. But I have run a 560, which if similar. That and my 362, both with muff mods and square file, were pretty close.
> 
> But the new 362, at just under 13.5 lbs, is lighter than either a 562 or the older 362.



You could have played along, poking svk a little bit. LOL
I am fine with any saw that has a happy owner. I keenly remember what I started with and they are *all* hot rods now. LOL


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> By the way mike. I never did thank you for convincing me that I should get a 70cc saw. The although I didn't listen and buy a stihl and went all orange with the 365xt. I am still all smiles with the power and ease of cutting, noodling with a 20" bar. Although I do have my eye on a 372xp on CL but it is a little more than I want to spend right now.



Not trying to talk you out of it but you will find extreme overlap in the duty of those 2 saws, almost same class. Both fine saws from what I hear.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> Not trying to talk you out of it but you will find extreme overlap in the duty of those 2 saws, almost same class. Both fine saws from what I hear.



Absolutely, I know they will be redundant. But its more of a CAD thing and less of a need based decision. If I acquire a 372 it would need to be at a great price and I would probably sell the 365 or whichever on I cared for the least. Anymore I don't really need any saws. Well unless its in the 80+ cc classes and those are just because saws no real need once so ever.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> By the way mike. I never did thank you for convincing me that I should get a 70cc saw. The although I didn't listen and buy a stihl and went all orange with the 365xt. I am still all smiles with the power and ease of cutting, noodling with a 20" bar. Although I do have my eye on a 372xp on CL but it is a little more than I want to spend right now.


I can fix the money problem and the overlap problem in one swooping move.
Send me your paypal link and ship me the saw my previous offer still stands


hardpan said:


> Not trying to talk you out of it but you will find extreme overlap in the duty of those 2 saws, almost same class. Both fine saws from what I hear.


Agreed, big time.
Otherwise you need to jump to the next class, anyone have a 660-661 or a 390-395 or a variant of them in red(2186 svk), maybe an old 288
Or just cut firewood with the 2 you have and leave the CAD to the rest of us
Another option would be to have someone port the 365 and then you will have a saw that will run the 28" and be a blast with a 20".
Your ears must have been ringing NA lol.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> You could have played along, poking svk a little bit. LOL
> I am fine with any saw that has a happy owner. I keenly remember what I started with and they are *all* hot rods now. LOL


I think MM understands the saying keep your friends close and your enemies closer
Make that a little clearer, I'm talking about the saws, not svk sorry if that sounded bad.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> View attachment 486476
> 
> A friend gave me access to his acreage where some timber had been cut by a crew that came across his property line and dropped quite a few trees. This load was from some blowdowns getting to that area. Tons of oak to get, even if there is a slight ring of rot. Hope to get the path cut the rest of the way in this weekend and will post more pics.
> 
> Shea


That's a great haul right there. That "little ring of rot" means it's premium wood in my book, also known by others in this thread as snob wood, doesn't get any better than that. Bring it home and throw it right in whatever burning equipment you have, looks like a wood stove by the size of the logs cut.
Oh and the next load I want to see the UTV hanging off the tail and the trailer loaded about 3-4' high as well as the truck
You have an awesome rig right there and to many lugs on those axles to go out with a 3rd of a load.
All kidding aside, great looking load and good job


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Or just cut firewood with the 2 you have and leave the CAD to the rest of us



You must have asked my wife how many saws I have if you think I only have 2. 
Although she knows I have plenty of saws I dont think she has an exact number.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, looks nice, you will really like that saw. Also, nice Timberjack, what make is it???


Countyline. 

I used it quite a bit today but doesn't work real well, the hook isn't at the right angle and doesn't bite well. If you give the hook a kick or hit with a log it digs in better.


----------



## svk

Boys that 562 really rips. Very impressive. 

People say that a 550 needs to be experienced to be appreciated. Same goes for the 562.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> You must have asked my wife how many saws I have if you think I only have 2.
> Although she knows I have plenty of saws I dont think she has an exact number.



Quick. Put them back in the camouflaged secret room or you're busted. LOL


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> With access to hundreds of acres of and a skidder it should be easy to play by those rules
> How many people do you cut for(sounded like at least 2 from other post)/do you sell any.



Jerry and I both cut for ourselves , no selling wood in this stuff , we work too hard for it , but , we both have given loads of wood to a few people that needed some over the years and we will continue to do so .
I buy the selling wood in 8' and have it delivered , no giving that stuff away LOL


----------



## morewood

chipper1 said:


> That's a great haul right there. That "little ring of rot" means it's premium wood in my book, also known by others in this thread as snob wood, doesn't get any better than that. Bring it home and throw it right in whatever burning equipment you have, looks like a wood stove by the size of the logs cut.
> Oh and the next load I want to see the UTV hanging off the tail and the trailer loaded about 3-4' high as well as the truck
> You have an awesome rig right there and to many lugs on those axles to go out with a 3rd of a load.
> All kidding aside, great looking load and good job



I have decided that when I know I have that much wood, I don't stress over how much I have loaded. I needed to air the tires and air bags up with that much tongue weight, oh well. I didn't load too much on the trailer, my Dad hates the idea of using that trailer to haul wood.....nope, I don't understand it. I won't be hauling on Saturday, just piling it up until a friend can bring his deuce over and I'll load it with the tractor. This area is the smaller of two areas I have access to.

Shea


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> By the way mike. I never did thank you for convincing me that I should get a 70cc saw. The although I didn't listen and buy a stihl and went all orange with the 365xt. I am still all smiles with the power and ease of cutting, noodling with a 20" bar. Although I do have my eye on a 372xp on CL but it is a little more than I want to spend right now.


365xt and 372 are the same saw. Grind out the transfer ports and re tune. That's the only difference. 
I haven't done mine, I'm happy with it the way it is.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> So when I got my saw a year and a half ago I got several 20" loops of RM safety chain with it not knowing any better. Last year I picked of a few loops of 16" yellow RM chain for the saw. I cant seem to figure out what I am doing wrong. The 20" loops of safety chain give me a pile of saw dust with a few assorted big chips after sharpening and doesn't seem to self feed at all. The cutters top and side are sharp to the touch. I have been sharpening now with the NT grinder. Last year I did the harbor freight grinder experiment that didn't workout. The 20" loops of chain are at about 1/2 to 3/4 life left and I have kept up with the raker maintenance using the stihl gauge. On the other hand I have just started using the loops of 16" yellow chain and after one sharpening the 16" yellow chain is throwing nice chips with very little saw dust and is self feeding.
> 
> So my question is what could be causing this? I don't think it is technique since I am getting different results doing the same thing. Is this something that could be solved using a progressive depth gauge? Or is this just what I can expect with resharpened safety chain?
> 
> I am running an MS271. I would like to figure out how to continue to use the 20" loops since I have 4 of them and would like to use them up instead of tossing them. This fall I plain to get a few loops of yellow 20" when the local dealer has his buy 2 get one free sale on loops of chain. I just want to make it through the cutting season with what I have. Any ideas or help is very welcome.





nomad_archer said:


> You must have asked my wife how many saws I have if you think I only have 2.
> Although she knows I have plenty of saws I dont think she has an exact number.


looking good there NA. the wife is* "never " *to have an exact #. 
i dug the other post up just for shitzzs and giggles.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I used it quite a bit today but doesn't work real well, the hook isn't at the right angle and doesn't bite well. If you give the hook a kick or hit with a log it digs in better.



Even the higher end peaveys/cant hooks/timber jacks benefit from a little tune up. I filed the tips sharp on mine and it made quite a difference. Since the point on yours looks round, you may need to make it a bit more oval to get a sharper point.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Even the higher end peaveys/cant hooks/timber jacks benefit from a little tune up. I filed the tips sharp on mine and it made quite a difference. Since the point on yours looks round, you may need to make it a bit more oval to get a sharper point.
> 
> Philbert


It comes to a pretty sharp point but I'd say if the point was angled back towards the tool itself it would grip much better.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> looking good there NA. the wife is* "never " *to have an exact #.
> i dug the other post up just for shitzzs and giggles.


I have come a long way since then. I wouldn't have been able to do it without AS. I could not sharpen a chain to save myself back then. Which isn't all that long ago.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> 365xt and 372 are the same saw. Grind out the transfer ports and re tune. That's the only difference.
> I haven't done mine, I'm happy with it the way it is.


I'm not going to take a grinder any where near the saw. I don't have the skills. I do like what I have seen from the 365 so far. A 395xp would be fun too. As well as a 550 or a 660 or something like that. I'm equal opportunity. I just have a mid winter itch for another saw but no real need.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> I'm not going to take a grinder any where near the saw. I don't have the skills. I do like what I have seen from the 365 so far. A 395xp would be fun too. As well as a 550 or a 660 or something like that. I'm equal opportunity. I just have a mid winter itch for another saw but no real need.


I haven't really researched it, but surely husqvarna has a part number for 372 transfer port covers... 
I may look into it when mine loses its poop but I can't see monkeying with something that works well.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the 70 cc saws from both companies are some of the most all around useful, and best power to wt saws out there.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Boys that 562 really rips. Very impressive.
> 
> People say that a 550 needs to be experienced to be appreciated. Same goes for the 562.


Oh man...now I'm starting to think I need a 550 (or 555) .....
Glad you like your 562! I sure do like my 576 AT.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> You must have asked my wife how many saws I have if you think I only have 2.
> Although she knows I have plenty of saws I dont think she has an exact number.


[/QUOTE]
I remember.
I was speaking to the saws I have heard you speak of in regards to use. Similar to the ones you have heard me speak of and use the ms441c-m and the 550xp. That being said I've heard it said you should always keep something behind the counter, in the cushion, under your pillow,......
I have lots of stuff that no one knows about, sometimes not even me, my close friends remind me of the stuff they have or that I sold and can't find, maybe I should do up an inventory sheet.
Besides I already made you an offer on the ones I wanted a while ago remember.


chipper1 said:


> I'll give you 300 for both saws delivered to 49331 and you can keep the B&C oil.
> This way you can grab up some of those deals that you have out your way.


and like I said earlier.


chipper1 said:


> I can fix the money problem and the overlap problem in one swooping move.
> Send me your paypal link and ship me the saw my previous offer still stands


Seems we are both in the same place we were back then, you wanting more saws, and me buying more
Joking aside NA, I would say you have a great selection of the right sized saws for 95% of what you need.
If you need a 90cc saw you can do like I did 2yrs ago and go buy a nice one make 30-40 cuts and sell it or trade it off.
I could have used it on a few since then, but it really isn't needed for what I do, and even though I love shinny things I can resist(sometimes)LOL


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't really researched it, but surely husqvarna has a part number for 372 transfer port covers...
> I may look into it when mine loses its poop but I can't see monkeying with something that works well.


Did you hear that Mike he said "I can't see monkeying with something that works well".
I would say you feel a bit different especially about the monkey part LOL.


MustangMike said:


> I think the 70 cc saws from both companies are some of the most all around useful, and best power to wt saws out there.
> 
> Glad you like it.


Good night guys.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Did you hear that Mike he said "I can't see monkeying with something that works well".
> I would say you feel a bit different especially about the monkey part LOL.
> 
> Good night guys.


I don't know if Mike (monkeys) with his own stuff or sends it out. Experience has taught me that unless it's already broken or I have two of them, to leave it the heck alone. Lol. 
I would love to have a wicked screaming ported tree chewing saw but I'm scrounging wood for a reason. If I'm spending more a year on saws and equipment than it costs having cut and split wood delivered then my efforts are for nothing. Only reason I even have the 365 is I sold a saw I got cheap and came out smelling good. If I had to buy a new 70cc saw, it would take 3-4 years of firewood to pay for. 
That's my take on it anyways.


----------



## MustangMike

I have done all my own work on 044 #1. HD-D Filter, DP muff cover, Timing Advance and Base Gasket Delete.

I also advanced the timing on the 362, 044 #2, and 046 before or after porting.

I don't do any porting work myself. I don't have the tools, and it is over my head.

What I can do I do, what I can't do I send out.

One saw I was going to have ported I instead traded to pay for the port work on another saw. What ever works! 

FYI, the Woodpecker is back today! That old Maple Stump is the 2nd in my line of Red Neck Bird Feeders. Some of you may remember the Cooper Hawks on the Wheelbarrow with the deer parts in it I posted some time ago (that was the first one).


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I'm not going to take a grinder any where near the saw. I don't have the skills. I do like what I have seen from the 365 so far. A 395xp would be fun too. As well as a 550 or a 660 or something like that. I'm equal opportunity. I just have a mid winter itch for another saw but no real need.



Sorry to hear that. It starts with an itch, then a burning rash, and soon sleep deprivation from the constant dreams. You have a bad case of CAD. Make a potion of 1 part mix, 2 parts bar oil, and 7 parts of 2-stroke smoke concentrate (say that fast 5 times). Apply liberally to the affected area and coat with a layer of wood chips. Unfortunately this is only treating the symptoms. You will sleep better, mainly because you will be sleeping alone, but also when you wake in the middle of the night there is the satisfaction of the aroma and the crunching of the chips in the plumber crack that takes you right back to the dreams. Or buy a big saw and add a shelf in the secret room. LOL


----------



## Ryan Groat

Anyone have an opinion on a Kubota b7800 or b2910?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I clean them when I can and run the heck out of them. Then sell them for a profit or free use whichever works for what I need to do.
I bought a splitter a couple springs ago for $800 and used $25 in fuel to go get it. I sold it for $800 to which my buddy scoffed at and said I lost money.
I said if I spent $25 a yr how long would it take to pay for a splitter at $1000 new +6% tax. Mike help me out, you know how to use a calculator well right.

I would love to have a few hopped up saws, it's a lot cheaper than the cars/bikes I've dumped tens of thousands of dollars into and gotten countless tickets with. I'm still building my business so everything is for sale unless I need it to make a buck that day, and it might even be for sale then if your pockets are deep enough. Just sold my trailer yesterday, hated to do it, but it's just a bunch of aluminum, steel and rubber.


chipper1 said:


> Guys ever sell something you really liked.
> Just sold my little Aluma 6.5x12 trailer. Paid $1500 + tax and title/plate and sold it for $1500.
> I didn't even want to go outside, I am sick, but didn't want to get a different kind of sick.
> I've hauled a lot with it and it's been an extention of me for the last 4-5yrs.
> Little sick about it, but it felt like the right timing. Now to see what comes out of it, the faith part.
> These are just a few of our hundreds of memories you will be missed little Aluma. View attachment 486499
> View attachment 486501
> View attachment 486504


Maybe I could replace it with a ported saw
Well only if it was going to make me money
Does anyone need any 96-99 Suzuki GSXR parts, also have some newer fork and brake sets for doing swaps.
Will trade for a ported saw


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Anyone have an opinion on a Kubota b7800 or b2910?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I like orange.
Why specifically are you looking at those 2 RG.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan Groat said:


> Anyone have an opinion on a Kubota b7800 or b2910?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



a 30 hp diesel tractor is nice by any standards... for most light duty farm or ranch work. considered a compact sized tractor, can do a lot of work... especially if has loader on it, too. mid sized tractors start at 92 h.p.... the Kubotoa brand and line of tractors is very popular... reliable equipment, easy to maintain... etc.


----------



## Ryan Groat

One of the Predecessor to the new one I'm looking at. The 2650. However I can sell my Jd and pick one of those up for little cash out of pocket.

I like the size because of the way I haul a lot of wood. Wood on front of trailer tractor on back. Loader has just over 1k at pins lift capacity, three point has 1600 I believe. I think it will do everything I need at a comparable cost to what I already have. 

Also I potentially could pick one up and have some money for a zero turn.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> One of the Predecessor to the new one I'm looking at. The 2650. However I can sell my Jd and pick one of those up for little cash out of pocket.
> 
> I like the size because of the way I haul a lot of wood. Wood on front of trailer tractor on back. Loader has just over 1k at pins lift capacity, three point has 1600 I believe. I think it will do everything I need at a comparable cost to what I already have.
> 
> Also I potentially could pick one up and have some money for a zero turn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If you can get a good deal with very little out of pocket, I like that idea, I hate debt!
Also if they are tier 3 they will have and hold their value very well.
My 2012 actually went up in value because of the new tier 4 platform.
Are those at the dealer in Charlotte.
Once you have it narrowed down to the exact model you could look around and scope out Canada as well.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> If you can get a good deal with very little out of pocket, I like that idea, I hate debt!
> Also if they are tier 3 they will have and hold their value very well.
> My 2012 actually went up in value because of the new tier 4 platform.
> Are those at the dealer in Charlotte.
> Once you have it narrowed down to the exact model you could look around and scope out Canada as well.


It may not even be tier 3. I'm looking 2004 to 2008 at those. It's just a thought if I can get away from a higher payment.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> It may not even be tier 3. I'm looking 2004 to 2008 at those. It's just a thought if I can get away from a higher payment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Those are great yrs for many CUT tractors, and anything pre tier 4 will hold it's value well(CUT tractors do anyway). Not sure if you had any specific tractor/s(not models) picked out, but the hrs can be all over the map. I got mine last spring with 88hrs which is very low. A comparable L3800 is 16-18 with more hrs which is about the same as they were two yrs ago. The JD's can be even more and have better resale, but IMO are no better tractor. I think they have a better 4wd system though if I remember correctly it's more of a locker style front differential(if you ask JD I'm sure they will tell you).


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I clean them when I can and run the heck out of them. Then sell them for a profit or free use whichever works for what I need to do.
> I bought a splitter a couple springs ago for $800 and used $25 in fuel to go get it. I sold it for $800 to which my buddy scoffed at and said I lost money.
> I said if I spent $25 a yr how long would it take to pay for a splitter at $1000 new +6% tax. Mike help me out, you know how to use a calculator well right.
> 
> I would love to have a few hopped up saws, it's a lot cheaper than the cars/bikes I've dumped tens of thousands of dollars into and gotten countless tickets with. I'm still building my business so everything is for sale unless I need it to make a buck that day, and it might even be for sale then if your pockets are deep enough. Just sold my trailer yesterday, hated to do it, but it's just a bunch of aluminum, steel and rubber.
> 
> Maybe I could replace it with a ported saw
> Well only if it was going to make me money
> Does anyone need any 96-99 Suzuki GSXR parts, also have some newer fork and brake sets for doing swaps.
> Will trade for a ported saw



Impressive. Quoting yourself. You are an everything is for sale kind of guy. If I have a use for a tool that does its job I am not selling it unless what I am selling it for lets me replace it with a better tool. I will sell something if I have duplicates. Don't you have more than one trailer? I see no problem selling one of two trailers but it makes not sense to sell both trailers. Especially for a firewood scrounger. As for the splitter. I used to rent one at $50 a day. That sucked the big one. I split 20 some cords of wood over 2 days with a buddy and a rented splitter almost 2 years ago. That November I bought a splitter new for less than $800. And although it may take 8 years a $100 a year to break even, the convenience of splitting when I have time has already paid for itself. Different mentalities. But then again I use my mind at work to make the $$ so I can spend it on tools and toys. I don't need my tools, saws, trailer, and splitter to make me money so they are safe unless someone wants to grossly overpay for them.


----------



## MustangMike

6% on $1,000 is $60/year, so never!

I split over 20 cord with my splitter this first year, so it has paid for itself, and no tennis elbow .... priceless!!!!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> 6% on $1,000 is $60/year, so never!


But there is also residual value.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Read the questions..."I said if I spent $25 a yr how long would it take to pay for a splitter at $1000 new +6% tax. Mike help me out"


----------



## nomad_archer

@chipper1 I am included to agree with you buddy that you took a loss. But I don't know the circumstances of the sale. Did that splitter make you more the $25 in profit before you sold it?


----------



## chipper1

Ok, bad teacher, I didn't lay out the story problem well at all.
Here's the rough math lol.
I paid 800+25=825-800=25 for a yrs wood split.
If I bought a new 22ton county line then it would have been 999x1.06 (.06 is the sales tax in Mi)=1060 approximately lol.
So 1060/25=42.4 yrs it would take me to pay for a new one LOL.
I thought I did alright.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Impressive. Quoting yourself. You are an everything is for sale kind of guy. If I have a use for a tool that does its job I am not selling it unless what I am selling it for lets me replace it with a better tool. I will sell something if I have duplicates. Don't you have more than one trailer? I see no problem selling one of two trailers but it makes not sense to sell both trailers. Especially for a firewood scrounger. As for the splitter. I used to rent one at $50 a day. That sucked the big one. I split 20 some cords of wood over 2 days with a buddy and a rented splitter almost 2 years ago. That November I bought a splitter new for less than $800. And although it may take 8 years a $100 a year to break even, the convenience of splitting when I have time has already paid for itself. Different mentalities. But then again I use my mind at work to make the $$ so I can spend it on tools and toys. I don't need my tools, saws, trailer, and splitter to make me money so they are safe unless someone wants to grossly overpay for them.


I thought you would like that.
Sort of an everything is for sale type.
Hopefully down the rd I can afford to keep more of the things I have, but I have a lot of capital/ and seed money still out.
I do have more than one trailer, but it's not quite as efficient pulling a 20' tandem axle trailer around. I can still haul whatever I need to it's just a bit of overkill.
I tried to rent a splitter one time and was so upset with the process I bought a used one. You know how it is when you buy something you always find a better deal, I just buy them all and then sell the ones I like the least. Great deal on the splitter for 800 new, I had one of those one time I sold it for 900 LOL.
Agreed totally on the convenience of owning one. I just stay far enough ahead and buy one any time I need one or when I find a deal on one.
I don't try to get everyone to do what I do in regards to the buying and selling, but the principles I use for buying should be taken into account for most people. The biggest being don't be under the gun to buy something, and take your time.


nomad_archer said:


> @chipper1 I am included to agree with you buddy that you took a loss. But I don't know the circumstances of the sale. Did that splitter make you more the $25 in profit before you sold it?


Yes I took a loss on the books lol. No it made me no other money, but it would have cost a lot more to buy a new one and keep it.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, I have a fence line and a barn full of those deals. I use it until I wreck it or I sell it. If I need it I buy it and put a for sale price on it. I have enough of everything so if the right idiot comes along I will take their money.


----------



## dancan

Ryan Groat said:


> b2910



Should be fine with either , specs look the same , get the best deal LOL
Tractor chains are a big help in traction but all chains are not created equal .
While cross chains work well and will extend the traction life of worn tires .







Studded chains are the best when it comes to ice .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper1, I have a fence line and a barn full of those deals. I use it until I wreck it or I sell it. If I need it I buy it and put a for sale price on it. I have enough of everything so if the right idiot comes along I will take their money.


What's up cantoo.
I'm only working up to that level, one day I will be there


----------



## cantoo

Couple of old pictures. Last count was 20 trailers.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Couple of old pictures. Last count was 20 trailers.
> View attachment 486704
> View attachment 486705



Cut/split/stack on trailer..done.. in the winter, drag trailer over close to wherever you bring the wood in. run out..go get another trailer..

hehehe, I was thinking of this idea and combining trailers plural with totes plural and looking for a deal on used shopping carts! Say if you could grab them at near scrap prices. I know they need hard surface, but..I could have them lined up by the dozens over where I split, just the wheels sitting on pressure treated scrap or old bricks or something, when I wanted two or three close to the door, just go get them with the tractor tote box or forks or something. Splits and smalls in the buggy, big overnighter uglies on the rack below.


----------



## cantoo

A guy not far from here has about a dozen old manure spreaders that he uses for firewood. I guess he hates moving wood or handling it too many times. He drops the tree, cuts it and splits where it lays then he stacks it into the spreaders to dry until he pulls it up to his owb.


----------



## Ambull01

I'm such a nerd. Finally got rid of the CAD but just bought a freaking $43 flashlight for every day carry. Who the hell carries around a "tactical" flashlight everyday?

Haven't ran a saw in about a month or more. Hopefully the fuel I left in there hasn't damaged anything. I'm planning on doing a couple cords this weekend. Also going to check out a potential scrounge site. Some dude has a bunch of logs and rounds that he's trying to give away in exchange for some exterior painting or big log cutting. I suck at painting so may take him up on the big log.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> I'm such a nerd. Finally got rid of the CAD but just bought a freaking $43 flashlight for every day carry. Who the hell carries around a "tactical" flashlight everyday?
> 
> Haven't ran a saw in about a month or more. Hopefully the fuel I left in there hasn't damaged anything. I'm planning on doing a couple cords this weekend. Also going to check out a potential scrounge site. Some dude has a bunch of logs and rounds that he's trying to give away in exchange for some exterior painting or big log cutting. I suck at painting so may take him up on the big log.



Alright right he is still alive. Good to hear from you buddy!!! The fuel shouldn't have hurt anything only being in there a month. I would go start the saws and piss rev them to make sure everything clears out and is good to go. What is this CAD you speak of and how did you get rid of it?!?!


----------



## beentown

Pizz-revved my saws some...won't be able to cut for a while.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Alright right he is still alive. Good to hear from you buddy!!! The fuel shouldn't have hurt anything only being in there a month. I would go start the saws and piss rev them to make sure everything clears out and is good to go. What is this CAD you speak of and how did you get rid of it?!?!


 
Was there speculation I met an early demise? I don't think there's hope for you with overcoming CAD after seeing your growing list of saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

After the pictures of you installing your chimney liner and thinking holy **** that guy is nuts getting on that roof. Then nothing but silence shortly there afterwards I didn't know what to think. Your right my CAD will only get worse. Although 2 of the saws on the list are going to the hunting cabin. But my dad dropped them off for me to get them running first.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Welcome back Reid. Have you caught up to everything you have missed in your time off?


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> I'm such a nerd. Finally got rid of the CAD but just bought a freaking $43 flashlight for every day carry. Who the hell carries around a "tactical" flashlight everyday?
> 
> Haven't ran a saw in about a month or more. Hopefully the fuel I left in there hasn't damaged anything. I'm planning on doing a couple cords this weekend. Also going to check out a potential scrounge site. Some dude has a bunch of logs and rounds that he's trying to give away in exchange for some exterior painting or big log cutting. I suck at painting so may take him up on the big log.


Yeah, I'm not sure who would have an EDC FL .
What did you get


----------



## beentown

Streamlight Thunder Ranch guy here. I use it all the time for work also so I don't carry a torch. I needed something with decent battery life.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Okay guys went out on a field trip with the kids today and managed to see some cool things.
Went to my buddies 50 acres, wow we have lots of wood there and a lot of work to do. Then we went 7.5 miles out of route to save .20 gallon on 28gal of fuel(I get about 12mpgs if you want to figure out how much I lost on this deal LOL). Saw a bald eagle at about 50yds, a bunch of red tailed hawks. A house that had two huge sheep running around the yard with bells around their necks, there were no fences. When I stopped to take a picture the one came charging at us. Not sure if it thought it was a guard dog or it thought we had food lol.


Then we saw this tree, it's out in the middle of nowhere. Anyone ever see one like this before, need a little help identifying it. I know where there is one other.


----------



## Oldmaple

chipper1 said:


> Okay guys went out on a field trip with the kids today and managed to see some cool things.
> Went to my buddies 50 acres, wow we have lots of wood there and a lot of work to do. Then we went 7.5 miles out of route to save .20 gallon on 28gal of fuel(I get about 12mpgs if you want to figure out how much I lost on this deal LOL). Saw a bald eagle at about 50yds, a bunch of red tailed hawks. A house that had two huge sheep running around the yard with bells around their necks, there were no fences. When I stopped to take a picture the one came charging at us. Not sure if it thought it was a guard dog or it thought we had food lol.View attachment 486869
> View attachment 486873
> 
> Then we saw this tree, it's out in the middle of nowhere. Anyone ever see one like this before, need a little help identifying it. I know where there is one other.View attachment 486875
> View attachment 486876


Some weird growths on that tree. Some kind of fungus. Maybe athletes foot.


----------



## KiwiBro

The owner thought it was a Nike tree and... just [grew] it.


----------



## SteveSS

Ambull01 said:


> I'm such a nerd. Finally got rid of the CAD but just bought a freaking $43 flashlight for every day carry. Who the hell carries around a "tactical" flashlight everyday?



Lot's of folks carry a tac light as part of EDC. Not me, but I find them pretty bulky. Streamlight has a pretty bright pen light that seems ok. I had one for a while and promptly left it somewhere the very first time I used it. I also have a Sure Fire E2D, but I don't carry it. Got it as a package deal in a trade I worked with a friend. It's a bright little bugger.

What light did you get?


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> Okay guys went out on a field trip with the kids today and managed to see some cool things.
> Went to my buddies 50 acres, wow we have lots of wood there and a lot of work to do. Then we went 7.5 miles out of route to save .20 gallon on 28gal of fuel(I get about 12mpgs if you want to figure out how much I lost on this deal LOL). Saw a bald eagle at about 50yds, a bunch of red tailed hawks. A house that had two huge sheep running around the yard with bells around their necks, there were no fences. When I stopped to take a picture the one came charging at us. Not sure if it thought it was a guard dog or it thought we had food lol.View attachment 486869
> View attachment 486873
> 
> Then we saw this tree, it's out in the middle of nowhere. Anyone ever see one like this before, need a little help identifying it. I know where there is one other.View attachment 486875
> View attachment 486876


That looks like a pair tree


----------



## KiwiBro

Must be about 300 feet tall.


----------



## farmer steve

hi Clint. i see you out there checking on us scroungers.


----------



## KiwiBro

Erik B said:


> That looks like a pair tree


Or a sycamore, commonly known as lacewood


----------



## farmer steve

cut that tree down chipper and sell it by the foot.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> cut that tree down chipper and sell it by the foot.


Yeah, must be about 200 mbf of limber in that one.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I think its got 300 branch feet in it but might come up a little short on board feet lol!


----------



## mainewoods

Hey fellers, good to see the thread going strong. Sometimes it's even about scrounging firewood!! LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

We shouldn't judge anyone who plants a tree like that until we have walked a mile in their shoes. We'd then have their shoes and a mile head start.


----------



## mainewoods

Sure is nice seeing everyone getting along so well. You are a good bunch of guys.


----------



## chipper1

mainewoods said:


> Sure is nice seeing everyone getting along so well. You are a good bunch of guys.


Thanks for helping to bring us together
You never know how something you start will turn out, this thread, and that shoe tree are perfect examples
We get along quite well because the boot doesn't fall too far from the tree


mainewoods said:


> Hey fellers, good to see the thread going strong. Sometimes it's even about scrounging firewood!! LOL


Yes from time to time we talk about scrounging, and you can see I had to beat feet to get that tree


mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.





farmer steve said:


> finally.


And look at this guy quite the diehard page 1 til now.


farmer steve said:


> hi Clint. i see you out there checking on us scroungers.


The sheep were mainly for him, hi Steve @farmer steve


----------



## JeffGu

Those sheep... hillbilly lawnmowers. The tree is a _Funkus Nike_ and those are the seed pods.


----------



## KiwiBro

A pair of shoes in the powerlines outside a house here can designate that house as a 'tinny house', AKA drug house. I'd say that farmer must be one heck of a drug lord or run the not so top secret servers Hillary uses for her email communications.


----------



## KiwiBro

JeffGu said:


> Those sheep... hillbilly lawnmowers.


 Must be enough of 'em to call the place mowtown, because that tree has a lot of sole.


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> After the pictures of you installing your chimney liner and thinking holy **** that guy is nuts getting on that roof. Then nothing but silence shortly there afterwards I didn't know what to think. Your right my CAD will only get worse. Although 2 of the saws on the list are going to the hunting cabin. But my dad dropped them off for me to get them running first.


 
lol. Dude I have to go back up there soon! Still have the safety harness that I'm going to keep now that the wife will be getting a new job. Score! Have to buy a thicker rope though and teach the wife some knot tying. Also have to somehow seal a hole on the side of the roof that the freaking squirrels are getting into. Previous owner used that expanding foam crap to seal the hole before we bought the place but the squirrels just chewed through it. I can hear them running around in the attic's walls. Used a trap last year in the attic and moved three of those bastards to a wooded field a few miles away. I may take up eating squirrels soon.



kingOFgEEEks said:


> Welcome back Reid. Have you caught up to everything you have missed in your time off?


 
No sir. Saw all the pages I missed and said the hell with that.



chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure who would have an EDC FL .
> What did you get


 
Nitecore EC20. It's probably made in freaking China but read some good reviews on it.



SteveSS said:


> Lot's of folks carry a tac light as part of EDC. Not me, but I find them pretty bulky. Streamlight has a pretty bright pen light that seems ok. I had one for a while and promptly left it somewhere the very first time I used it. I also have a Sure Fire E2D, but I don't carry it. Got it as a package deal in a trade I worked with a friend. It's a bright little bugger.
> 
> What light did you get?


 
I would really like to carry a pistol along with the light and my multi-tool but that's a no go for now. Should just move to TX. I was looking at the Streamlight pen lights but figured I would lose it. I'm a also a pen nerd. Had a nice fountain pen and a Cross rollerball pen. Lost the Cross pen and broke the fountain pen in a fit of rage a few years ago. I just use pens that I can order with federal dollars now.

Nitecore EC20. Supposed to be similar to the P12 I think without some of the bells and whistles. It was a bit less than $40 which some may think is outrageous for a flashlight lol. I've only used cheap lights before but those damn things seem to break all the time or I lose them. I'm going to carry this light in a pouch with me everywhere. Lumens are supposed to be 960 I think but probably closer to 800 although I've read the lumen number is not as important as other things. It also has a strobe and SOS function. Figure the SOS function will come in handy in case I ever decide to firewood scrounge in my Caddy again and slide down another ditch.

Well, back to reading about the dangers and proper usage of Li-Ion (sp?) batteries. Evidently the light is only able to use a certain type of battery. ****, just bought a $40 paperweight until I order batteries and a charger.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull. I went bunny and squirrel hunting this morning. Squirrels taste pretty good. I like to fry in butter and garlic.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull. I went bunny and squirrel hunting this morning. Squirrels taste pretty good. I like to fry in butter and garlic.


Just like chickenLOL


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Better than chicken. 

Bunny, carrots, taters, and onions, slow cooked in vegetable stock...


----------



## SteveSS

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Better than chicken.
> 
> Bunny, carrots, taters, and onions, slow cooked in vegetable stock...


That sounds pretty good. I have two rabbits in the freezer that need to be eaten. The wife won't eat them, so I have to fix 'em when she ain't around.


----------



## Erik B

SteveSS said:


> That sounds pretty good. I have two rabbits in the freezer that need to be eaten. The wife won't eat them, so I have to fix 'em when she ain't around.


Her lose.


----------



## dancan

If you guys want a flashlight as an edc in your toolkit for working with , get one of these .
https://store.snapon.com/4-LED-Rech...t-Rechargeable-High-Output-7-LED-P773739.aspx
It's not tacticool but a light that you can work with , not one that sends light a mile down the road .
It will stand up to be used every day of the week .


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Anyone know where would be the best place to aquire a new husky 365. The local dealer gave me the runaround yesterday trying to tell me they dont make them anymore then when he finally looked in his computer to order one he quoted me more than the price of a new 372. Really rubbed me the wrong way since i have spent quite a bit of money there.


----------



## JustJeff

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Anyone know where would be the best place to aquire a new husky 365. The local dealer gave me the runaround yesterday trying to tell me they dont make them anymore then when he finally looked in his computer to order one he quoted me more than the price of a new 372. Really rubbed me the wrong way since i have spent quite a bit of money there.


I would talk to svk's guy.


----------



## SteveSS

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Anyone know where would be the best place to aquire a new husky 365. The local dealer gave me the runaround yesterday trying to tell me they dont make them anymore then when he finally looked in his computer to order one he quoted me more than the price of a new 372. Really rubbed me the wrong way since i have spent quite a bit of money there.


Diamond R Equipment in Jeff City just quoted me $759.95 to order one. He's calling another store for me to see if they have one in stock. What was your quote for?


----------



## Fordhighboy1

over 800 bucks before tax


----------



## Logger nate

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Anyone know where would be the best place to aquire a new husky 365. The local dealer gave me the runaround yesterday trying to tell me they dont make them anymore then when he finally looked in his computer to order one he quoted me more than the price of a new 372. Really rubbed me the wrong way since i have spent quite a bit of money there.


Mesupra? He always seems to come up with good saws at a great price.


----------



## Oldman47

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Dude I have to go back up there soon! Still have the safety harness that I'm going to keep now that the wife will be getting a new job. Score! Have to buy a thicker rope though and teach the wife some knot tying. Also have to somehow seal a hole on the side of the roof that the freaking squirrels are getting into. Previous owner used that expanding foam crap to seal the hole before we bought the place but the squirrels just chewed through it. I can hear them running around in the attic's walls. Used a trap last year in the attic and moved three of those bastards to a wooded field a few miles away. I may take up eating squirrels soon.


Squirrel is good eating but it takes a lot of them to make a meal for a family of 4. Just not much meat on them.


----------



## dancan

365 is the same saw as 372 , only p/c is smaller .
The 372 is more popular so it's cheaper because of the volume of sales .


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Well the dealers price on a 372 was well over 900 before tax. I guess i should have said he quoted it above msrp of a 372. Now back to happy thoughts like cleaning up the yard on this 75 degree feburary day.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Oldman47 said:


> Squirrel is good eating but it takes a lot of them to make a meal for a family of 4. Just not much meat on them.


Just gotta hunt those fat subdivision squirrels.  Or even better the ones on the campus at Mizzou.


----------



## svk

Not sure if you are set on the 365 for some reason but I paid A LOT less for my 562 which I much prefer to my 2165 (which is a red version of the 365). Just food for thought.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I thought about the 562 but the parts avalibility of the 365/372 won me over and the fact that it will wear a 24" bar 90% of the time. Plus autotune still scares me that is one of the reasons i changed my mind on getting a 576.


----------



## svk

I can understand the parts availability especially if you want to eventually convert it to a 372. 

I personally wouldn't worry about AT as it seems they worked the bugs out a few years ago.


----------



## dancan

About them porcupine .... 
A true scroungers friend 

















Timber owner hate porcupine , me , I love them cute and cuddly bark chewing creatures LOL
Besides the porcupine trees I had a pine blowdown to go get .






Every now and then it surprises me how slick a little 2 ton logging winch on a little 21 hp tractor gets the job done .






And a dead standing birch had to be gotten as well , I dropped it in there .






30' later .






When I was yarding the birch I got the winch jambed up in the crotch .
I was stuck , couldn't go forward or back up and the 3pt was as high as it could go .
Luckily , Mighty Mouse came to the rescue and cut me out 







Not a ton of wood today but still a good day , some pine to mill up and some more firewood 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Oldman47

I am glad we don't have porcupines here. As a kid growing up I saw what they could do to a woodlot and I am glad I am not within their natural range. When we were out hunting dad told me that porcupines were a great source of survival meat because they didn't move fast so you could take one with a heavy stick if you were hard up for food in a survival setting. For that reason he suggested I just let them be when we were out looking for more difficult game animals.


----------



## dancan

Ayup , slow movers , they'll even stop and play dead .
Petting them is not recommended .
Yes , they are good eating and a great survival food but one thing is for certain , process and cook out doors , , you won't believe that something that smells that bad is edible LOL


----------



## Ryan Groat

Well I put in an offer on a tractor tonight. 

2006 jd 3320
300cx loader
72 mmm



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Porkies are murder on evergreens. Shot on sight around here.

Porcupine is known in Finland as pica sikka (piney pig). We sing a song in the sauna that goes like this:

Pica sikka, pica sikka, porcanpine 
I can see you hiding behind that pine
I take my shotgun and shoot you down
Pica sikka porcanpine

That's the Americanized version. There are several verses in Finnish but I do not know them.


----------



## Oldman47

In french they are porc epic. Pigs with spines.


----------



## morewood

Went back in this weekend and got a trail for the Ranger cut in. Didn't haul any out because I haven't decided how to best get it all out. I may take the splitters over there and process it. I generally guesstimate on the low side and my bet is 20+ cords. Told my friend this is like **** for a firewood addict.

Shea

I hope these pics go through.

It rhymes with corn, didn't know it was a banned word.


----------



## Marine5068

morewood said:


> View attachment 487281
> View attachment 487282
> Went back in this weekend and got a trail for the Ranger cut in. Didn't haul any out because I haven't decided how to best get it all out. I may take the splitters over there and process it. I generally guesstimate on the low side and my bet is 20+ cords. Told my friend this is like **** for a firewood addict.
> 
> Shea
> 
> I hope these pics go through.
> 
> It rhymes with corn, didn't know it was a banned word.





morewood said:


> View attachment 487281
> View attachment 487282
> Went back in this weekend and got a trail for the Ranger cut in. Didn't haul any out because I haven't decided how to best get it all out. I may take the splitters over there and process it. I generally guesstimate on the low side and my bet is 20+ cords. Told my friend this is like **** for a firewood addict.
> 
> Shea
> 
> I hope these pics go through.
> 
> It rhymes with corn, didn't know it was a banned word.


I can't see your pics


----------



## Marine5068

Erik B said:


> Her lose.


loss


----------



## morewood

Marine5068 said:


> I can't see your pics



I'm sorry, they come up fine for me......or, as I tell my Marine buddy, " I can't explain it to you with a coloring book". Sorry, couldn't help myself. Former Army EOD.

Shea


----------



## Oldman47

Marine5068 said:


> I can't see your pics


Pics look fine here. Maybe something on your end?


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> Ambull. I went bunny and squirrel hunting this morning. Squirrels taste pretty good. I like to fry in butter and garlic.



What do you use to take them? There's so many rabbits and squirrels around here. No natural predators to keep them in check I guess. I may research how to make house slippers with rabbit fur. 



dancan said:


> If you guys want a flashlight as an edc in your toolkit for working with , get one of these .
> https://store.snapon.com/4-LED-Rech...t-Rechargeable-High-Output-7-LED-P773739.aspx
> It's not tacticool but a light that you can work with , not one that sends light a mile down the road .
> It will stand up to be used every day of the week .



I don't know, my flashlight was cheaper than that. Snapon prices are kind of ridiculous. 



Oldman47 said:


> Squirrel is good eating but it takes a lot of them to make a meal for a family of 4. Just not much meat on them.



True. My dogs would probably be delighted to sample some squirrel meat mixed with their kibble.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> What do you use to take them? There's so many rabbits and squirrels around here. No natural predators to keep them in check I guess. I may research how to make house slippers with rabbit fur.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, my flashlight was cheaper than that. Snapon prices are kind of ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> True. My dogs would probably be delighted to sample some squirrel meat mixed with their kibble.



Squirrels I use a 12ga shotgun or .22 LR whichever I feel like taking on that day. For bunnies it is the 12ga.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Went and picked it up.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

This thing rocks! I cannot say what a difference this tractor is verse the 4010.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ryan Groat said:


> This thing rocks! I cannot say what a difference this tractor is verse the 4010.
> 
> View attachment 487456
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Looks good. You can drop the old one at my place.


----------



## dancan

Got a chance to take a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon





We've got one section cleaned up so I figured that it would be a good time for a walk into 3 other patches of woods right around where we are setup .
The first stop I made was a large pine blowdown that the owner asked if I could run a saw through it when I was close so that he could get rid of it later .






It's about 24" at the stump , it's been down for years but it still had bark on it at the base so I went up to Ryobi size and cut a few blocks .






Plenty of good wood and man does it ever smell of turpentine 
Jerry showed up so off we went for a walkabout , we found a couple or three days worth of wood in 4 other areas right handy so no having to relocate gear 
We still had a couple of hours to be productive so we finished up the last of the dead standing spruce .











Well , there was 3 stems of maple that the surveyors left us , love them surveyors 











Was that a Tree Farmer or a Porter ?
Not including the stuff we portered out we did winch up a bunch as well .
















Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Got a chance to take a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got one section cleaned up so I figured that it would be a good time for a walk into 3 other patches of woods right around where we are setup .
> The first stop I made was a large pine blowdown that the owner asked if I could run a saw through it when I was close so that he could get rid of it later .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 24" at the stump , it's been down for years but it still had bark on it at the base so I went up to Ryobi size and cut a few blocks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of good wood and man does it ever smell of turpentine
> Jerry showed up so off we went for a walkabout , we found a couple or three days worth of wood in 4 other areas right handy so no having to relocate gear
> We still had a couple of hours to be productive so we finished up the last of the dead standing spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , there was 3 stems of maple that the surveyors left us , love them surveyors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a Tree Farmer or a Porter ?
> Not including the stuff we portered out we did winch up a bunch as well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


a white oak piece like that one your "portering" out would weigh about 200 lbs. = tractor and log chain down here.


----------



## svk

Had to reshare my children's camp cutting for those that didn't see the thread. It was kind of a pain cutting around PI and rose bushes but man was there a lot of good hardwood. I burned nearly 8 tanks of fuel between the two cutting sessions. 

Red elm



Sugar maple




American elm



Black cherry



White birch


More maple 



More maple


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> a white oak piece like that one your "portering" out would weigh about 200 lbs. = tractor and log chain down here.



Here we go again with that oak oak oak , next thing you're gonna say is locust this and locust that and then hedge ,,,,,, 
But hey , free is free ,,,, I keep tellin muhself .... Yup free and plentiful


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Here we go again with that oak oak oak , next thing you're gonna say is locust this and locust that and then hedge ,,,,,,
> But hey , free is free ,,,, I keep tellin muhself .... Yup free and plentiful


ya forgot the hickory snob wood. that's heavier than all of the above.


----------



## dancan

Ya but hickory don't keep like the others .


----------



## dancan

Where's that razzberry smilley ?


----------



## dancan

Ryan , Congrats !!!
Sure looks like production is gonna quadruple


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Where's that razzberry smilley ?


----------



## Ryan Groat

dancan said:


> Ryan , Congrats !!!
> Sure looks like production is gonna quadruple


Thanks, my handling will greatly decrease because I'm going to totes for wood storage.

That should hopefully help.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

You keeping both ?
I've tried to sell one of mine , but I couldn't lol
Just too dam handy .


----------



## Ryan Groat

I'd love to, unfortunately I cannot afford to keep both. 

The smaller one is awesome for mowing and the larger one for everything else. Unfortunately that's not an option.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> I'd love to, unfortunately I cannot afford to keep both.
> 
> The smaller one is awesome for mowing and the larger one for everything else. Unfortunately that's not an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new tractor!


----------



## JustJeff

It ain't firewood but it darn sure is scrounging. Repurposed the angle iron from my daughters old bed frame into these "bendy" brackets for the side boards on my boat trailer project. 
Too muddy to get to my downed scrounge trees. All I can do is gaze at them from the road.


----------



## Agent Orange

Pulled a decent amount out of a soon to be burned pile. Dropped a few small scraggly pecker poles.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

svk said:


> Looks good. You can drop the old one at my place.


Better yet i will come pick it up!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I tapped 9 trees Saturday afternoon. I got 14 gallons of sap so far, it's heating now, and we will see how it goes.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, looked like you had some real nice fun cutting! Good deal!

If there are porkys any where near your hunting cabin, you shoot them! And if you have a dog, you shoot them twice!


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Went and picked it up.
> 
> View attachment 487406
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Looks awesome Ryan.



svk said:


> Looks good. You can drop the old one at my place.


You should have stopped by this morning on your way through and grabbed it, I would have sold you an aluminum tandem axle trailer as well, he only lives 35min from my place.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Here we go again with that oak oak oak , next thing you're gonna say is locust this and locust that and then hedge ,,,,,,
> But hey , free is free ,,,, I keep tellin muhself .... Yup free and plentiful


I got your locust scrounge LOL.
Pushed(Japanese felling technique) one of my vertical wood piles down yesterday a nice sized black locust as a preemptive strike on anything in the way of the possible future drive out of my new pole barn(these plans are subject to change and the possibility of them never happening). It is also right next to my accessory drive, which is where I am currently set up for splitting and want to grade and seed this summer.
I managed to get 2.5 full buckets and I am enjoying the fruits of that labor right now.
The picture show my wood stove /wood storage area.


farmer steve said:


> ya forgot the hickory snob wood. that's heavier than all of the above.


This is true when green, but then it looses 40% of it's weight by volume after it dries and after the beetles eat their share


----------



## Ryan Groat

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/5458504023.html

Chipper right in your neck of the woods


----------



## Greny

Started 2 days ago on this one , half what I cut is free for me


----------



## Ryan Groat

So I had a conservationist come out today at lunch. I have 10 acres I am wanting to plant with trees.

The goal for this one is not firewood harvest, but deer property. I have both swamp and dryer land be everything is pretty moist. I am thinking silver maples in the lower wetter area and poplar on the higher hilly areas. Then I am thinking cedar down in the lower areas, mixed with some swamp oak.

Does this sound reasonable? Help me out guys.


----------



## Erik B

Marine5068 said:


> loss


thanks


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/5458504023.html
> 
> Chipper right in your neck of the woods


Thanks Ryan. Wish I would have saw that earlier as we could have used those for a bridge at my buddies property, sure beats cutting his down and having to clean up.

I think thats the guy who was going to buy a splitter from me 2 weeks ago. I still have his #, maybe I can still make it happen.
Update, left an email, and a message for the other guy, hope he calls back.
If it wasn't the same guy, I'm sure I can scrounge a little wood off his place to since he is clearing a building site to start building this spring.

He is in the only place in Michigan that I know we have Michigan Rattle snakes


----------



## beentown

Ryan Groat said:


> So I had a conservationist come out today at lunch. I have 10 acres I am wanting to plant with trees.
> 
> The goal for this one is not firewood harvest, but deer property. I have both swamp and dryer land be everything is pretty moist. I am thinking silver maples in the lower wetter area and poplar on the higher hilly areas. Then I am thinking cedar down in the lower areas, mixed with some swamp oak.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable? Help me out guys.


Guess that depends on how long your willing to wait and what surrounds you. If there is no thick cover around I would plant conifers and let the rest go to crp type fields.

If there is cover and you can wait, fruit/nut bearers are always welcome.


----------



## Ryan Groat

The plan is shown above.

#1 is going to be tulip trees, they will look good from the house, plus attract rabbits and squirrels
#2 is going to be maples, this is a wetter area so they will adapt better
#3 is going to be poplar, fast growing and will grow in thick
#4 is going to either stay as crp or I will put in bald cypress
#5 is going to stay crp for bedding
#6 is going to be poplar and probably an alfalfa food plot
#7 is going to be a mixture of food plots and fruit trees.

Plan is to have elevated deer stand in middle of plot 6, with shooting lanes in all directions, especially to the food plots and fruit trees.


----------



## MustangMike

Oak Trees are generally pretty hardy, and provide good mast food in the Fall. Apple trees are also good to have, but you may need to protect them till they grow (from rabbits & deer).


----------



## Ryan Groat

MustangMike said:


> Oak Trees are generally pretty hardy, and provide good mast food in the Fall. Apple trees are also good to have, but you may need to protect them till they grow (from rabbits & deer).



Oak would be great, but it would be 15+ years before I see the benefit. I am unsure if I will be here that long.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember being in woods that was once Apple Orchard, and watching a deer go up on it's hind legs to get an apple off the tree.


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan Groat said:


> Oak would be great, but it would be 15+ years before I see the benefit. I am unsure if I will be here that long.



Think long term, I'm gonna be here that long, and I'm old enough to be your Grandpa!

When I was a kid, my Dad took my brother and I up into the woods and we dug up small Maple, Oak and a Ash tree and planted them in the corner of our back yard for shade. I remember several people telling him that he would never live to see the shade, but they were wrong. It did not take that long.

Likewise, I transplanted a Norway Maple in my backyard several years ago (to provide some privacy), the tree is good size now, you won't move it again (w/o big equipment).


----------



## beentown

If you don't plan to be there long I recommend fruit trees and shrubs. Shrubs like blackberry, edelberry and hazelnut will grow faster and produce sooner.

Also, I am not a fan of silver maple so I would go with black cherry before it and that mixed with the blackberries will give you plenty of natural regrowth/spread.

Here because of all of our row crops planting food plots doesn't work until very late in the season.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

Ryan Groat said:


> I am unsure if I will be here that long.



Well... you know there's no rule that says you can't plan out something really nice for the next generation... _somebody_ will live there, even if it's not you!


----------



## Oldman47

MustangMike said:


> Think long term, I'm gonna be here that long, and I'm old enough to be your Grandpa!
> 
> When I was a kid, my Dad took my brother and I up into the woods and we dug up small Maple, Oak and a Ash tree and planted them in the corner of our back yard for shade. I remember several people telling him that he would never live to see the shade, but they were wrong. It did not take that long.
> 
> Likewise, I transplanted a Norway Maple in my backyard several years ago (to provide some privacy), the tree is good size now, you won't move it again (w/o big equipment).


Mike you are a mere youngster. Heck, I expect to be around at least 15 more years and I have 5 years on you. So far blocked arteries (heart disease) and cancer are just memories for me.


----------



## MustangMike

So far I have steered clear of all them things, but I have spent a lot of time training. Always plan for the long term, you never want to be unprepared!

My Dad used to say that "Mother Nature gives you the 1st 40 years, after that you better work on it!"


----------



## farmer steve

not sure if they grow up in you zone Ryan but deer love persimmons. i'm sure there is a cold hardy type for your area.
edit. good firewood too.


----------



## wudpirat

Just a bunch of kids.
Turned 81 last Oct and still run my saws, s&s my firewood and keep the Smoke Dragon fed.
My Grandson, Mikey, sent me a pic of some wood I have coming tomorow. four rounds filling the bed of his P/U.
That kid is a moose, but I'm still wondering how he got them loaded.
I kid him about his choice of saws, a 170 and a 250. He comes to GP for the "BIG" saws, the 6400 and the 7900.
He has his PPE, so he's safe. Beat me out of another wedge, must have had a pinch bucking the last load.

Hey Dancan: My moto, "If it's free, it's for me".


----------



## beentown

Paw paws also.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Oak Trees are generally pretty hardy, and provide good mast food in the Fall. Apple trees are also good to have, but you may need to protect them till they grow (from rabbits & deer).


On low mast years around here the bear will destroy small oaks around me to get acorns from the top. I have pics somewhere of pin oaks bent and broken. Will look for them. I would think they would do the same to Apple.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, looked like you had some real nice fun cutting! Good deal!
> 
> It there are porkys any where near your hunting cabin, you shoot them! And if you have a dog, you shoot them twice!


It was a good time. Glad I won't have to fight those rose bushes any more!


----------



## dancan

wudpirat said:


> Just a bunch of kids.
> Turned 81 last Oct and still run my saws, s&s my firewood and keep the Smoke Dragon fed.
> My Grandson, Mikey, sent me a pic of some wood I have coming tomorow. four rounds filling the bed of his P/U.
> That kid is a moose, but I'm still wondering how he got them loaded.
> I kid him about his choice of saws, a 170 and a 250. He comes to GP for the "BIG" saws, the 6400 and the 7900.
> He has his PPE, so he's safe. Beat me out of another wedge, must have had a pinch bucking the last load.
> 
> Hey Dancan: My moto, "If it's free, it's for me".


Sounds like you have a great grandson there wupirat !!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## MustangMike

Hey Pirate, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## nomad_archer

Ryan I would plan to have stands or blinds in each of the different zones. One stand isn't going to cut it. Thr Different foods you are planting will be hot at different times. Plus the wind is another consideration. You are only working with 10 acres so undetected access is just as important as the trees you plant. I personally would plan to have stands closer to the house. Going clear to zone 6 is risking bumping all of the deer off your little piece of heaven.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan Groat said:


> This thing rocks! I cannot say what a difference this tractor is verse the 4010.
> 
> View attachment 487456
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



hard not to like either of those two green tractors!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Had to reshare my children's camp cutting for those that didn't see the thread. It was kind of a pain cutting around PI and rose bushes but man was there a lot of good hardwood. I burned nearly 8 tanks of fuel between the two cutting sessions.
> 
> Red elm
> View attachment 487459
> 
> 
> Sugar maple
> View attachment 487460
> View attachment 487461
> View attachment 487462
> 
> American elm
> View attachment 487463
> 
> 
> Black cherry
> View attachment 487464
> 
> 
> White birch
> View attachment 487465
> 
> More maple
> View attachment 487466
> 
> 
> More maple
> View attachment 487467
> View attachment 487468



seeing is believing... awesome logging pix! enjoyed the show! show us it all being split up, and the woodstack, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Got a chance to take a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got one section cleaned up so I figured that it would be a good time for a walk into 3 other patches of woods right around where we are setup .
> The first stop I made was a large pine blowdown that the owner asked if I could run a saw through it when I was close so that he could get rid of it later .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 24" at the stump , it's been down for years but it still had bark on it at the base so I went up to Ryobi size and cut a few blocks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of good wood and man does it ever smell of turpentine
> Jerry showed up so off we went for a walkabout , we found a couple or three days worth of wood in 4 other areas right handy so no having to relocate gear
> We still had a couple of hours to be productive so we finished up the last of the dead standing spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , there was 3 stems of maple that the surveyors left us , love them surveyors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a Tree Farmer or a Porter ?
> Not including the stuff we portered out we did winch up a bunch as well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Mighty Mouse Logging LLC

good name! good haul! good pix! good show! good job! now for the splitting and stacking pix, plse..... - BL -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wudpirat said:


> Just a bunch of kids.
> Turned 81 last Oct and still run my saws, s&s my firewood and keep the Smoke Dragon fed.
> My Grandson, Mikey, sent me a pic of some wood I have coming tomorow. four rounds filling the bed of his P/U.
> That kid is a moose, but I'm still wondering how he got them loaded.
> I kid him about his choice of saws, a 170 and a 250. He comes to GP for the "BIG" saws, the 6400 and the 7900.
> He has his PPE, so he's safe. Beat me out of another wedge, must have had a pinch bucking the last load.
> 
> Hey Dancan: My moto, "If it's free, it's for me".



_"Turned 81 last Oct and still run my saws, s&s my firewood and keep the Smoke Dragon fed."_

hey! - that's good news then... for many of the rest of us! I need to add u to my Turnkey sign:

*if wudpirat and Turnkey can do it, don't just stand there... git to woik!* lol


----------



## chipper1

Greny said:


> Started 2 days ago on this one , half what I cut is free for me


That's a monster Greny.
I "liked" the post because it's you doing it, not me LOL.
Great pictures.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Oak would be great, but it would be 15+ years before I see the benefit. I am unsure if I will be here that long.


If you get a minute just throw a few in.
The biggest deer I see are going between the oak and corn, and travel a good distance to get to oak nuts.



svk said:


> On low mast years around here the bear will destroy small oaks around me to get acorns from the top. I have pics somewhere of pin oaks bent and broken. Will look for them. I would think they would do the same to Apple.


We don't have much of a problem with that around these parts. Although one did tear up a bunch of bee hives 6 miles from me, rare though to have them this far south.

I was thinking of both you guys when I ran down to Ft Wayne today.
I went right by the Kubota dealer in Charlotte.
SVK you might recognize this intersection, I-69 and 80-90 at Freemont IN.


Scrounged up these today. Don't see that bottom one everyday.

This was on my way back in the rd at the intersection of m-50 & m-43, I just pulled up to it and stopped for the stop sign and grabbed it. 
What's a scrounger to do.

And this on the way home from church yesterday.
I even got it all split up with the Fiskars and in the wood rack in the house.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> If you get a minute just throw a few in.
> The biggest deer I see are going between the oak and corn, and travel a good distance to get to oak nuts.
> 
> 
> We don't have much of a problem with that around these parts. Although one did tear up a bunch of bee hives 6 miles from me, rare though to have them this far south.
> 
> I was thinking of both you guys when I ran down to Ft Wayne today.
> I went right by the Kubota dealer in Charlotte.
> SVK you might recognize this intersection, I-69 and 80-90 at Freemont IN.
> View attachment 487761
> 
> Scrounged up these today. Don't see that bottom one everyday.
> View attachment 487762
> This was on my way back in the rd at the intersection of m-50 & m-43, I just pulled up to it and stopped for the stop sign and grabbed it.
> What's a scrounger to do.View attachment 487763
> 
> And this on the way home from church yesterday.View attachment 487764
> I even got it all split up with the Fiskars and in the wood rack in the house.View attachment 487765


I will definitely plant a a few, just not the whole lot in them.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

MustangMike said:


> I remember being in woods that was once Apple Orchard, and watching a deer go up on it's hind legs to get an apple off the tree.


They do it on my mulberry trees too.


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> Scrounged up these today. Don't see that bottom one everyday.
> View attachment 487765



I have to be on travel next week for work in Illinois. As usual, I was perusing CL in advance to scout any saws that may be worth looking into. There was? a rear handle 200 up where I'm going to be that I was? going to have a look at. Where'd ya' happen to find that one?


----------



## Greny

Still busy with that tree


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> SVK, looked like you had some real nice fun cutting! Good deal!
> 
> If there are porkys any where near your hunting cabin, you shoot them! And if you have a dog, you shoot them twice!


Thoroughly agree on taking out the tree pigs especially if you or neighbors have dogs. It's not a matter of if.....

If you have a dog that has the mindset of critters falling from the tree equals play toys......make sure they are secured before you shoot the pork.....

I learned this the hard way but was lucky that he only booped it with his nose as it bounced and did not go full on Great White.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> If you get a minute just throw a few in.
> The biggest deer I see are going between the oak and corn, and travel a good distance to get to oak nuts.
> 
> 
> We don't have much of a problem with that around these parts. Although one did tear up a bunch of bee hives 6 miles from me, rare though to have them this far south.
> 
> I was thinking of both you guys when I ran down to Ft Wayne today.
> I went right by the Kubota dealer in Charlotte.
> SVK you might recognize this intersection, I-69 and 80-90 at Freemont IN.
> View attachment 487761
> 
> Scrounged up these today. Don't see that bottom one everyday.
> View attachment 487762
> This was on my way back in the rd at the intersection of m-50 & m-43, I just pulled up to it and stopped for the stop sign and grabbed it.
> What's a scrounger to do.View attachment 487763
> 
> And this on the way home from church yesterday.View attachment 487764
> I even got it all split up with the Fiskars and in the wood rack in the house.View attachment 487765


Just went by there on Sunday morning.

Nice purse BTW.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Happy 2nd Birthday to the best thread on the internet!!!!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I got tired of lifting buckets of sap, so I put my slaves to work...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I got tired of lifting buckets of sap, so I put my slaves to work...
> View attachment 487829
> View attachment 487830
> View attachment 487831



this is a sappy bunch a posts... nary a one about getting or scrounging firewood... but heating the gathered tree syrup. awesome!  and then pix of cooking it down... and now pix of the entire '2nd' shift production crew... no doubt as good as it gets in Hollywood... great theme, lots of suspense - will it taste good?, and intrigue... drama at its best. keep those sappy posts coming on in... can't wait for the 'bottling show!' lol good updates, makes me want to just lie down and.....

oh! oh yeah... and 

that too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Just went by there on Sunday morning.
> 
> Nice purse BTW.



it must be his! hate to think it's his wife's... sitting there in all that oil n grime in the carpet... omg!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> this is a sappy bunch a posts... nary a one about getting or scrounging firewood... but heating the gathered tree syrup. awesome!  and then pix of cooking it down... and now pix of the entire '2nd' shift production crew... no doubt as good as it gets in Hollywood... great theme, lots of suspense - will it taste good?, and intrigue... drama at its best. keep those sappy posts coming on in... can't wait for the 'bottling show!' lol good updates, makes me want to just lie down and.....
> 
> oh! oh yeah... and
> 
> that too!



That's the problem about being a year ahead on firewood - I don't need to do a lot of scrounging, so I have to provide something for you guys to read and comment on when you are supposed to be working! 

I hope to have bottling pics tonight.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> That's the problem about being a year ahead on firewood - I don't need to do a lot of scrounging, so I have to provide something for you guys to read and comment on when you are supposed to be working!
> 
> I hope to have bottling pics tonight.



Only a year ahead?!?!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> Only a year ahead?!?!



Hoping to get year #2 this fall. There are a lot of tops on the neighbor's propery - about 50 yards from my sap collecting pictures. I would guesstimate 10-15 cords that are reasonably accessible. I am hoping to check with him next time I see him about getting permission to scrounge some of it up. Plus, we are talking about logging our own 212 acres, so there will be plenty of tops there too.


----------



## nomad_archer

212 acres would leave a lot of tops plus some A+ deer habitat.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> 212 acres would leave a lot of tops plus some A+ deer habitat.


Is there any hard/fast rule of number of cords worth of tops per acre?

We cleaned up a 40 acre cut and there must have been 12 cords of hardwood tops and at least that much of aspen that was left to rot.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

No rule that I know of. There seems to be a lot of tops left for the amount of logs taken out on the neighbor's property. He had a local Amishman log with horses, mainly going after ash trees before the EAB can get them, and I swear there are 'tops' there that have another log left in them if you took the time. I believe the local mill is currently not taking anything smaller than 14" diameter at the small end.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Is there any hard/fast rule of number of cords worth of tops per acre?
> 
> We cleaned up a 40 acre cut and there must have been 12 cords of hardwood tops and at least that much of aspen that was left to rot.


we always figured about a 1/2 cord per top. with pulp wood prices higher the loggers are scrounging all they can after they get the saw logs out. we started buying tops at $5-10 per top when they only took the saw logs and you could saw a lot of wood. just saw an ad from a guy that had his property logged. he want $60 an 8' p/u bed full. u cut.


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> They do it on my mulberry trees too.


Persimmon trees as well...they'll just about stand on each other's backs to get to 'em.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I'll have to try and take a pic tonight when I run up to gather my sap, if it isn't dark when I get to it. If you are willing to go down to @zogger wood, there seems to be a lot of wood laying.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> we always figured about a 1/2 cord per top. with pulp wood prices higher the loggers are scrounging all they can after they get the saw logs out. we started buying tops at $5-10 per top when they only took the saw logs and you could saw a lot of wood. just saw an ad from a guy that had his property logged. he want $60 an 8' p/u bed full. u cut.


You must be cutting bigger trees. Red maples and oak around here rarely go past 16" DBH so tops are a whole lot smaller. The piles we were working were from when logs were delimbed in the woods and tree length logs skidded to the landing. When we were scrounging was basically the cut offs at the top of the tree that were less than 8' long


----------



## JustJeff

I got into some tops last spring. Some maple I had to cut from 2 sides with a 20" bar. Most were 16" and smaller. Tops are a pile of work unless you can get a tractor in. 
I was just truck and trailer so if it was within hucking distance, I cut it. No more than two throws away. No way I'd pay 60 bucks for pickup load that I had to cut and load myself. I can get a load of logs dropped at the house for less than that. My deal was cut a cord for me, cut one for the landowner and leave his lay, he'd come get it. No hauling or stacking. I pulled 16 facecord out of there. Good hard maple. It was worth it.


----------



## SteveSS

USMC615 said:


> Persimmon trees as well...they'll just about stand on each other's backs to get to 'em.


I don't get a lot of persimmons here. The few trees that I have are real spindly and produce very little fruit. They probably need more sun than they get.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> No rule that I know of. There seems to be a lot of tops left for the amount of logs taken out on the neighbor's property. He had a local Amishman log with horses, mainly going after ash trees before the EAB can get them, and I swear there are 'tops' there that have another log left in them if you took the time. I believe the local mill is currently not taking anything smaller than 14" diameter at the small end.





svk said:


> You must be cutting bigger trees. Red maples and oak around here rarely go past 16" DBH so tops are a whole lot smaller. The piles we were working were from when logs were delimbed in the woods and tree length logs skidded to the landing. When we were scrounging was basically the cut offs at the top of the tree that were less than 8' long


what KOG is talking about svk. we used to get tops that you had to cut from both side with a 20" bar. aaah to good ole days. most of the tops i'm cutting now i can get away with a 16" bar and a non-ported saw.


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> I have to be on travel next week for work in Illinois. As usual, I was perusing CL in advance to scout any saws that may be worth looking into. There was? a rear handle 200 up where I'm going to be that I was? going to have a look at. Where'd ya' happen to find that one?


Hey Steve.
It was in ft wayne.
There are 2 in detroit for 495 and one the guy wants way more for that is in real nice shape.
Not sure of any others.
I've been looking for something for my son to start on and don't like the weight distribution on my little MS192t for him.
I think I will probably sell the 192 and find an echo or a dolmar that's in the lower 9lbs range, as I will probably keep the 200 for a backpack, trunk, quad, whatever the heck I need it for saw.
Where are you heading in Il. I watch a lot of the midwest if there is something in particular you want/need let me know.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Just went by there on Sunday morning.
> 
> Nice purse BTW.


I figured, I was probably picking that log up and putting it in the wagon about the time you were traveling through chicago land.
Hope the trip went well, looked like the saw is working great.

Thanks, I figured you'd notice, you being a connoisseur of fine goods and a scrounger.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> we always figured about a 1/2 cord per top. with pulp wood prices higher the loggers are scrounging all they can after they get the saw logs out. we started buying tops at $5-10 per top when they only took the saw logs and you could saw a lot of wood. just saw an ad from a guy that had his property logged. he want $60 an 8' p/u bed full. u cut.


1/2 cord is what we figure depending on the loggers on site. Some will take it right down to 12" if it can be milled, or for pulp which is what you get if you order a semi for firewood.


svk said:


> You must be cutting bigger trees. Red maples and oak around here rarely go past 16" DBH so tops are a whole lot smaller. The piles we were working were from when logs were delimbed in the woods and tree length logs skidded to the landing. When we were scrounging was basically the cut offs at the top of the tree that were less than 8' long


16" is a tree the loggers would drive right past here, thats a branch. They are easy to work though if they reach straight to the top of the canopy, I feel bad using that stuff for firewood.
I was in a thread where they were talking about skidding the whole tree to the landing, that is about the size he said they were.
You would need a big Cat dozer to skid most of the smaller ones through my buddies property. I watched the guy skidding at his property and he had to work a bit to get just logs out, I don't think it would have pulled a full top through unless all the branches were "nipped" so they folded in when pulled. They laugh at the skidder on my tractor, even after nipping the bigger branches, front tires hanging are a normal scene and that's with a loader on the tractor.


Wood Nazi said:


> I got into some tops last spring. Some maple I had to cut from 2 sides with a 20" bar. Most were 16" and smaller. Tops are a pile of work unless you can get a tractor in.
> I was just truck and trailer so if it was within hucking distance, I cut it. No more than two throws away. No way I'd pay 60 bucks for pickup load that I had to cut and load myself. I can get a load of logs dropped at the house for less than that. My deal was cut a cord for me, cut one for the landowner and leave his lay, he'd come get it. No hauling or stacking. I pulled 16 facecord out of there. Good hard maple. It was worth it.


I though you were one bad son of a gun, now I know it throwing those 25"+ chunks of maple.

The good thing is you have a fine balance between brawn and brains. I wouldn't pay that much for a truck load of wood either.
The thing is, someone who can't afford to pay there gas bill or doesn't want to fill their propane/fuel oil tank with the minimum is the type of person who would be happy to "get one over on the gas guy's" by paying 60 for a box full. They would also probably get there at dark and not even get it filled


farmer steve said:


> what KOG is talking about svk. we used to get tops that you had to cut from both side with a 20" bar. aaah to good ole days. most of the tops i'm cutting now i can get away with a 16" bar and a non-ported saw.


We don't have to many that big here anymore either, but judging by what I have seen laying in the woods to rot from 20yrs ago I can tell that was the norm back then.
I will get some pictures Saturday if the weather allows.
Here's the only ones I have right now, this is the landing after I graded it and placed a few rocks across the top to keep the sroungers out

If you look behind the front center rock you can see a nice chunk they left. It will need two bucking cuts and is between 32-36". The picture is deceiving, the big rock there had the back of my tractor off the ground with a 1000lbs 5' brush hog on the back(yes it weighs 996lbs per landpride spec sheet).


Off to the left you can see a stump from one of the smaller trees that was taken.


The ash tree on the left is a nice solid dead standing 


Before I got the skidder we used this I thought I could pull this one around a tree at the top of the hill, should have made straight pulls only, but oh well. There was still the other big split off this one and other various nice size branches left from this one.

If you look close you can see the stump the top above came from on the left side of the trail through the trees, it was at least 36".


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ryan Groat said:


> I will definitely plant a a few, just not the whole lot in them.



I've been thinking about this some more. Acorns are a great mast producing crop, but there are others, that grow more quickly. Have you thought about planting a beech grove? We have no acorns on our farm, but the deer and turkeys love the beech nuts.


----------



## svk

@chipper1 the oaks and maples really don't get any bigger than that up here. I cut a lot of maple that make it to 6-8" then are choked out of sunlight by aspen which grow much faster. You do find red maples in yards that will get significantly larger though when they have the sunlight to keep growing.


----------



## beentown

Seems strange to me but makes sense. Our maples are what chokes everything else out here. The last silver I cut was +40"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordhighboy1

In the woods behind my house I have honeysuckle choking out all new starts then a layer of maple and above that a layer of elm oak ash walnut and hickory but as I cut the dead elm and ash trees the maples are pushing up through in short order to take over and with my 2nd and 3rd largest red oaks succumbing to oak wilt the dynamics of the woods are going to change real fast. Just wish the honeysuckle would all die off! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Just wish the honeysuckle would all die off!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I spent quite a few hours last summer pulling as many of the vines as I could by hand. I've got it down to ground level now. Once it starts it's regrowth this spring, I'll give it a spray and hopefully finish it off for good.


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> In the woods behind my house I have honeysuckle choking out all new starts then a layer of maple and above that a layer of elm oak ash walnut and hickory but as I cut the dead elm and ash trees the maples are pushing up through in short order to take over and with my 2nd and 3rd largest red oaks succumbing to oak wilt the dynamics of the woods are going to change real fast. Just wish the honeysuckle would all die off!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It is interesting watching the woods change as it matures or after logging.

They did a big cut about 25 years ago near us. Of course the aspen dominated the first 20 years but as the shorter saplings died off it has filled nicely with birch and evergreen. The birch is now at the point where it would be nice size to just fell and buck with no splitting needed. In a few years it will be perfect "one split" size.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Sadly I drive past mile after mile of forest around here that is in desperate need of some work but no one want u on their land even if u r were a Forester and it was all volunteer work. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Sadly I drive past mile after mile of forest around here that is in desperate need of some work but no one want u on their land even if u r were a Forester and it was all volunteer work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It is interesting that people have no interest in quality management.

Our tree farm has had several cuts over the last 100 or so years it has been in the family. It is due for another thinning but there is only one logger in the area who does small tracts and he is pretty booked out. The 1988 norway pine is ready to be thinned and the logs are big enough to be sold as pulp already.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I think a lot of it is people have no clue what it all looked like before humans darn near clear cut the continent and they see some woos and think that by just leaving it alone and never cutting anything in the overgrown mess it is conserving and preserving the natural forest 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> I think a lot of it is people have no clue what it all looked like before humans darn near clear cut the continent and they see some woos and think that by just leaving it alone and never cutting anything in the overgrown mess it is conserving and preserving the natural forest
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes.

Tangled regrowth is nothing like the old forests.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @chipper1 the oaks and maples really don't get any bigger than that up here. I cut a lot of maple that make it to 6-8" then are choked out of sunlight by aspen which grow much faster. You do find red maples in yards that will get significantly larger though when they have the sunlight to keep growing.


Wow, that's a small tree here. If you mean the one I was skidding, or attempting to skid lol.
If you just look at the trees left on his land you can see many that big in the pictures.

It sure is interesting to hear and see the differences in the sizes and types of trees in so many parts of this country and others.
I love learning and there is no shortage of that here.


svk said:


> It is interesting watching the woods change as it matures or after logging.
> 
> They did a big cut about 25 years ago near us. Of course the aspen dominated the first 20 years but as the shorter saplings died off it has filled nicely with birch and evergreen. The birch is now at the point where it would be nice size to just fell and buck with no splitting needed. In a few years it will be perfect "one split" size.


Would you really cut a tree down for firewood that would not even need to be split. I can see if it was dying, dead standing, or to let others grow up/management.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that's a small tree here. If you mean the one I was skidding, or attempting to skid lol.
> If you just look at the trees left on his land you can see many that big in the pictures.
> 
> It sure is interesting to hear and see the differences in the sizes and types of trees in so many parts of this country and others.
> I love learning and there is no shortage of that here.
> 
> Would you really cut a tree down for firewood that would not even need to be split. I can see if it was dying, dead standing, or to let others grow up/management.


Yeah we get big pines up here but the soil isn't right for growing hardwoods.

On the second part of the post. No, I wouldn't cut those trees unless they were dead/dying or blowdown.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah we get big pines up here but the soil isn't right for growing hardwoods.
> 
> On the second part of the post. No, I wouldn't cut those trees unless they were dead/dying or blowdown.


Kinda funny, you look at the trees out west and other parts of the world and the ones we have here are little baby trees, more like saplings.

What do you guys burn mainly for firewood then.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What do you guys burn mainly for firewood then.


Well white birch, red maple, and black ash are the traditional heating woods as well as a smaller amount of oak. More aspen than you could ever burn as well as plenty of pine.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Everybody wants all oak but i sell a mix of oak ash maple hard and silver hickory hackberry elm black locust and occasionally walnut because no one will pay the price for pure oak loads unless it is to the guy wiht the s10 who is delivering a seasoned with the leaves on cord cut split and delivered on demand did i mention it is a seasoned cord


----------



## zogger

Went for a looksee after the whopper storm last night and this morning early, but no big trees down. Almost flooded the fields though. At around six we had a windgust that I was thinking when it started, oh crap not another tornado..the cabin shook, but then it died down to just big wind and rain. Still spooky though, I have ptsd, post tornado stress disorder after getting hit twice here already... be that as it may, a few flood pics, and a good link for news/pics of storms across the south, still headed towards the carolinas.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3461180/Deep-South-lashed-severe-storms-high-winds.html


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Went for a looksee after the whopper storm last night and this morning early, but no big trees down. Almost flooded the fields though. At around six we had a windgust that I was thinking when it started, oh crap not another tornado..the cabin shook, but then it died down to just big wind and rain. Still spooky though, I have ptsd, post tornado stress disorder after getting hit twice here already... be that as it may, a few flood pics, and a good link for news/pics of storms across the south, still headed towards the carolinas.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3461180/Deep-South-lashed-severe-storms-high-winds.html


More importantly, did all of the "cluckeraptors" weather the storm safely?

I heard from a friend in Natchez that it was pretty bad there too.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> More importantly, did all of the "cluckeraptors" weather the storm safely?
> 
> I heard from a friend in Natchez that it was pretty bad there too.



Ya, they are ok. Their coop/WS loft apartment is built like the cabin, old heartpine (was the original barn, I am guessing built around the same time frame). Dang great wood! You got to hit a nail real dang square to get it in without bending.

The assault quackers are digging it, their ditch floods out great and they go floating/swimming around in it.


----------



## beentown

Not scrounging anytime soon....we are about 4 foot high and flowing.


----------



## chipper1

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Sadly I drive past mile after mile of forest around here that is in desperate need of some work but no one want u on their land even if u r were a Forester and it was all volunteer work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


We have ash trees laying everywhere around here. It's sad, and they will be worthless if nothing is done right away, and many are already punky.
Within the next 5 yrs we will have very few ash trees left and most will be on the ground rotting.
People know they are dying and won't let you on their property here either


----------



## svk

EAB is 100 miles south of my cabin now. I'm assuming it will be there soon as we do not get sustained -40 temps (the temp which eab larva dies) enough to prevent the spread. 

We only have black ash as a native species but there are also other species in towns. I'm curious what is going to grow in swampland once the ash die. 

I have my eyes on a few ash burls that will be coming home once the trees die.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I guess one up side to the trees roting is they will return any absorbed minerals and nutrients to the area they came from thereby feterlizing what remains if there is any remaining 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordhighboy1

And dead ash trunks is always where I find the most morels along with around cottonwoods 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

beentown said:


> Seems strange to me but makes sense. Our maples are what chokes everything else out here. The last silver I cut was +40"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Do you have silver maples growing in the wild? I have only encountered them as yard trees.


----------



## svk

Fordhighboy1 said:


> And dead ash trunks is always where I find the most morels along with around cottonwoods
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That is one hobby that I'd really like to take up.


----------



## beentown

svk said:


> Do you have silver maples growing in the wild? I have only encountered them as yard trees.


Yes, especially in river bottoms and field edges.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Did someone say ALL OAK!!! OK, so these were all previously posted, but I can't cut now, too busy! 

This is all drying for next year! (at 2 locations)


----------



## farmer steve

Fordhighboy1 said:


> Everybody wants all oak but i sell a mix of oak ash maple hard and silver hickory hackberry elm black locust and occasionally walnut because no one will pay the price for pure oak loads unless it is to the guy wiht the s10 who is delivering a seasoned with the leaves on cord cut split and delivered on demand did i mention it is a seasoned cord


i see people selling all oak and/or people requesting all oak. i try and mix some ash and or maple in with the oak to stretch it.
EDIT: i don't sell the hickory or black locust for obvious reasons.


----------



## MustangMike

Some of the last loads I sold last year were all White Oak, that is also hard to beat!


----------



## Oldmaple

chipper1 said:


> We have ash trees laying everywhere around here. It's sad, and they will be worthless if nothing is done right away, and many are already punky.
> Within the next 5 yrs we will have very few ash trees left and most will be on the ground rotting.
> People know they are dying and won't let you on their property here either


I was looking for a new spot in my woods for a tree stand. Found the spot, started looking around, Ash Ash, Ash. Going to be a depressing place to hunt in the next few years.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Some of the last loads I sold last year were all White Oak, that is also hard to beat!


that's about all i have been cutting on my latest across the street scrounge. like i posted earlier the loggers took all the big stuff. love that white oak.


----------



## svk

beentown said:


> Yes, especially in river bottoms and field edges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That would be cool to see.


----------



## JustJeff

Be flames comin out the chimney with these hunks of sugar maple.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Thanks for all of the suggestions for trees. I have quite a few good ideas of what I am going to do.

For those of you that run grapples, what are things that you like and do not like. I am working on a design and will potentially be building it. I haven't quite figured out how much id use it.

Here is a picture of my base


----------



## JustJeff

Got er choked back. It'll burn all night like this. Betcha can't guess what's on tv. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan Groat said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions for trees. I have quite a few good ideas of what I am going to do.
> 
> For those of you that run grapples, what are things that you like and do not like. I am working on a design and will potentially be building it. I haven't quite figured out how much id use it.
> 
> Here is a picture of my base


Cool. If you have auxiliary hydraulics, put a top clamp on it.


----------



## Ryan Groat

That is just the bottom, there will be a top designed. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## beentown

svk said:


> That would be cool to see.


I will take pics next time. And by "wild" that would be a stretch as all of my woods are by residential areas. 200 acre fields, 30 acre woods then homes. Repeat.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

http://wickermachinecompany.com/?p=296
Here is a link for forks and grapples for wheel loaders. I used to work there and built all these when I lived in Mississippi. Hopefully this helps with some design ideas.


----------



## MustangMike

Not cold out, but windy as heck! Some nearby homes already w/o power.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Do you have silver maples growing in the wild? I have only encountered them as yard trees.



I had to read this twice. Sorry, I instantly thought how can you have 1 and not have 1000 of its offspring. The nickname swamp maple is well earned. Our soggy river bottoms are frequently covered with them, and big ones. It is easy to be an oak snob here and completely ignore silver maple. My brother cut down part of a triple stem last week and bucked it. He said come and get it. I had to think twice before I even accepted free wood and much of the bucked pieces are way to big for a person to lift, will use his tractor to lift them. I am still concerned if I should mix it in different locations in my shed to facilitate blending with my white oak. I have never had a cord of it at one time before. Frankly, I often muse and admire you guys who heat in a colder climate with wood of much lower heat value. Of course if you split with a fish you can generate your own heat. LOL


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> I had to read this twice. Sorry, I instantly thought how can you have 1 and not have 1000 of its offspring. The nickname swamp maple is well earned. Our soggy river bottoms are frequently covered with them, and big ones. It is easy to be an oak snob here and completely ignore silver maple. My brother cut down part of a triple stem last week and bucked it. He said come and get it. I had to think twice before I even accepted free wood and much of the bucked pieces are way to big for a person to lift, will use his tractor to lift them. I am still concerned if I should mix it in different locations in my shed to facilitate blending with my white oak. I have never had a cord of it at one time before. Frankly, I often muse and admire you guys who heat in a colder climate with wood of much lower heat value. Of course if you split with a fish you can generate your own heat. LOL


Lol fish axe. I remember that. 

I like silver maple because is seasons overnight and throws off a nice flame. Great for fire pit wood too.


----------



## chipper1

Fordhighboy1 said:


> And dead ash trunks is always where I find the most morels along with around cottonwoods
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


When I had my property on the river people would just stop their cars and start walking onto my property, then they would turn tail and get right back in their cars after a couple shot's . I was only shooting the river bank, but it was in their general direction. Yes, ash trees will cue you into where the morals are. The more the better the chances. Also seem to find more where the stands are dying of natural causes early.


----------



## chipper1

Oldmaple said:


> I was looking for a new spot in my woods for a tree stand. Found the spot, started looking around, Ash Ash, Ash. Going to be a depressing place to hunt in the next few years.


It's to bad more people won't let folks cut on their property, but I get it with all the liability and all.
I just lost one of my spots at the school, they don't want anyone getting hurt, code for we don't want to get sued.
Did you get the garage job all taken care of, the branch only or the whole tree.
You should load up the saws and head out my way tomorrow. I had limbs falling in my yard today. I can't imagine what others have down out here.
I was outside talking to the neighbor and heard a large(I'd guess 12"+) limb break off a good ways from us across the rd.
We got at least 8" of heavy wet snow and it is still snowing.
They cancelled school already were my wife teaches.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i see people selling all oak and/or people requesting all oak. i try and mix some ash and or maple in with the oak to stretch it.
> EDIT: i don't sell the hickory or black locust for obvious reasons.


Which do you prefer the BL or hickory.
I like the black locust as what I typically get is tall poles with very few branches and dead standing. It's the easiest to work with and I can throw it in the wood stove when I get home. I could have got plenty of hickory 2 summers ago, but it was farther than I could drive for it at the time.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> That is just the bottom, there will be a top designed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


here are some links to sites that build them Ryan to give you some ideas. 
http://www.loflinfabrication.com/
https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...0ahUKEwjVnKKF6JLLAhVIOj4KHWZWDXEQsAQILg&dpr=1


----------



## Ryan Groat

farmer steve said:


> here are some links to sites that build them Ryan to give you some ideas.
> http://www.loflinfabrication.com/
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...0ahUKEwjVnKKF6JLLAhVIOj4KHWZWDXEQsAQILg&dpr=1




Thanks for the loflin site. I really like their rock grapple and their fork grapple. The next thing I will work on design wise is a grapple for my forks. I have some good ideas in my head for that, and that will probably be the project I take on first.


----------



## MustangMike

Are we confusing Silver Maple with Red Maple (Swamp Maple) ??? They are both on the softer side of the Maple family, especially compared to Norway Maple or Sugar Maple. I think Silver is a little softer and grows faster/larger, and often has multiple trunks (if you will).

Silver Maple leaves have very distinctive deep teeth, Red Maple has relatively shallow teeth, and generally just turns Red in the fall. I have heated a lot with Red Maple, is is very abundant around here. Does not last as long as the harder Maples, but it will put out good heat, and has less drying time.


----------



## chipper1

How a bout a little oak and cherry, freshly pruned via God
I'm going to give the angry little ms200 a warm up today.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> How a bout a little oak and cherry, freshly pruned via God
> I'm going to give the angry little ms200 a warm up today.View attachment 488229
> View attachment 488230
> View attachment 488231


That makes me want to leave work and just go out and play in the snow all day!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That makes me want to leave work and just go out and play in the snow all day!


Common out, your Suburban knows the way, just take a left when you get to I-196 to m-46 to I-96 east and I'm the first exit #52.
See you tonight
I'll try and save a little for you.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

chipper1 said:


> When I had my property on the river people would just stop their cars and start walking onto my property, then they would turn tail and get right back in their cars after a couple shot's . I was only shooting the river bank, but it was in their general direction. Yes, ash trees will cue you into where the morals are. The more the better the chances. Also seem to find more where the stands are dying of natural causes early.


down here in missouri we just go out on the river and almost all of the islands are some sort of public hunting area


----------



## Fordhighboy1

MustangMike said:


> Are we confusing Silver Maple with Red Maple (Swamp Maple) ??? They are both on the softer side of the Maple family, especially compared to Norway Maple or Sugar Maple. I think Silver is a little softer and grows faster/larger, and often has multiple trunks (if you will).
> 
> Silver Maple leaves have very distinctive deep teeth, Red Maple has relatively shallow teeth, and generally just turns Red in the fall. I have heated a lot with Red Maple, is is very abundant around here. Does not last as long as the harder Maples, but it will put out good heat, and has less drying time.



Round here we definatly have silver maple and cant sat that i have ever really seen red/swamp maple but then agin i get a lot of yard trees not river bottom trees


----------



## beentown

Silvers mostly here. Big, multiple trunk bastards that can be tricky. Messy tree also. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Silver maples.... I can't wait to get this one down.


----------



## nomad_archer

I did have this silver maple when we moved into our house.






That looked much better like this


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I did have this silver maple when we moved into our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looked much better like this


I would refuse to mow until those big giant evergreens where gone.
I can't stand them, they make my sinus's go nuts.
I would use the sprayer on them with some alternate type of chemicals


nomad_archer said:


> Silver maples.... I can't wait to get this one down.


Get-R-Done, you got the saw power


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I would refuse to mow until those big giant evergreens where gone.
> I can't stand them, they make my sinus's go nuts.
> I would use the sprayer on them with some alternate type of chemicals
> 
> Get-R-Done, you got the saw power



Those giant evergreens are the neighbors and are rubbing the siding on his house. I dont know why they are there. I have removed 8 or 10 spruce trees since moving in. Those trees were everywhere. The silver maple in the front gets a pass for a few more years until the crimson king we planted next to it gets some size on it. Then my arborist friend will take the silver maple down and not harm a tree or the drive way.


----------



## chads

I don't like silver maples either but if your only shade tree is it hard to get rid of.
Chad


----------



## farmer steve

well stormy weather brings wood. my buddy called and said a big locust branch came down on his road and was blocking the neighbors driveway and mailbox. did i want it?


----------



## nomad_archer

chads said:


> I don't like silver maples either but if your only shade tree is it hard to get rid of.
> Chad


It is the only shade tree. But that's why the replacement was planted.


----------



## Erik B

farmer steve said:


> well stormy weather brings wood. my buddy called and said a big locust branch came down on his road and was blocking the neighbors driveway and mailbox. did i want it?
> View attachment 488278


Sometimes people ask silly questions


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> well stormy weather brings wood. my buddy called and said a big locust branch came down on his road and was blocking the neighbors driveway and mailbox. did i want it?
> View attachment 488278


Nice score FS, I can hear the conversation now.
Branch down you say(slippin boots on), Black Locust are you sure(hat on, forget about the jacket)I'm on my way
I like how you cut it a bunch of wacky sizes, forgot your arrow. You don't want all those scrap pieces that stuff is no good, here's what you need, some nice ash 


Erik B said:


> Sometimes people ask silly questions


Right.
I probably would have left without a jacket and just drug the thing home just in case someone else wanted to try and get in on the action.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Nice score FS, I can hear the conversation now.
> Branch down you say(slippin boots on), Black Locust are you sure(hat on, forget about the jacket)I'm on my way
> I like how you cut it a bunch of wacky sizes, forgot your arrow. You don't want all those scrap pieces that stuff is no good, here's what you need, some nice ash
> 
> Right.
> I probably would have left without a jacket and just drug the thing home just in case someone else wanted to try and get in on the action.


except for ends they are all 16" except the end pieces. there is an arrow or two in every vehicle 'cept the wifes and every tractor tool box has one or two. most of my buddies that cut wood have one too just in case they are cutting something for me. the only worry we had was that the neighbor called the township about the limb in the road.


----------



## JustJeff

I like the silver maples as a shade tree. I planted 3 when I built and they really grow fast! I also planted a willow (which my dad calls a rich mans tree. Costs nothing to grow and a fortune to get rid off) None of these are close to the house. I planted sugar maples as well and if I live another 40 years, I may get to tap them. Since I built on pasture land, and there were no existing trees, there won't be anything chainsaw worthy in my time. 
Found another guy wants all the ash cut off his land. Free wood!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> except for ends they are all 16" except the end pieces. there is an arrow or two in every vehicle 'cept the wifes and every tractor tool box has one or two. most of my buddies that cut wood have one too just in case they are cutting something for me. the only worry we had was that the neighbor called the township about the limb in the road.


Nice, glad you were prepared with a full quiver lol.
You should be worried about those township guys, they might come and confiscate the contraband for their personal stash. 

I cut about a 1/2 a cord today, nothing over 6-7" cherry, box elder, and one 4" branch of black locust. I still have a bunch more on my property and the neighbors to get to. I got a little cold and went in to warm up and couldn't shake the chill I had even though the house was 76, which is tropical to me. I went back out and filled the quad trailer up with 2 loads, but came back in quickly. I think I'm still getting over the crud I had last weekend, because I like the colder weather. 
The little ms200 did great except when I didn't have it revved up a bit when starting a cut and the chain stuck the limb, it's a bummer having that sharp of a chain.


----------



## dancan

In my cutting area we a bit of ash , lots of red/swamp maple , a bit of sugar maple , a fair amount of white birch , a bit of yellow , a bit of black birch the odd beach tree and only 1 popple that I've found so far .
The popple is safe lol
45 minutes from here I can silver birch but it only gets to maybe about 4" max and then dies out , 45 minutes from here in the opposite direction there's plenty of that daum oak oak oak you guys keep blabbing about . 
Wood Nazi , nice fire pics


----------



## Ryan Groat

Grapple update.

I still need to add the cylinder and mount for the lid.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> In my cutting area we a bit of ash , lots of red/swamp maple , a bit of sugar maple , a fair amount of white birch , a bit of yellow , a bit of black birch the odd beach tree and only 1 popple that I've found so far .
> The popple is safe lol
> 45 minutes from here I can silver birch but it only gets to maybe about 4" max and then dies out , 45 minutes from here in the opposite direction there's plenty of that daum oak oak oak you guys keep blabbing about .
> Wood Nazi , nice fire pics



One shop I worked at years ago used white birch from NS, they got in railroad cars of it. Smallish diameter, but plenty of it. That was some of the nicest firewood I ever used, the scrap I mean. Most of their scrap got used in a GE steam boiler to do their own electricity for the shop, but there was enough employees could get some. At that time frame, I was feeding a room heater dragon and a wood cookstove. At home, I could only scrounge some nasty elm in the woods and some pine, $%^&&^& axe split that stuff every day, moved in, in the winter, with no stash, at least it froze super solid made it easier. But that scrap would get fresh cut burning fast and in the cookstove it was about as perfect as wood gets.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> I like the silver maples as a shade tree. I planted 3 when I built and they really grow fast! I also planted a willow (which my dad calls a rich mans tree. Costs nothing to grow and a fortune to get rid off) None of these are close to the house. I planted sugar maples as well and if I live another 40 years, I may get to tap them. Since I built on pasture land, and there were no existing trees, there won't be anything chainsaw worthy in my time.
> Found another guy wants all the ash cut off his land. Free wood!



I think silver maple is a good choice for a shade tree as long as folks do not have valuable items permanently beneath them. Lots of them in the yards around here and even more in the low ground. Maybe that is why a few call them swamp maple. LOL 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_saccharinum
http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_acsa2.pdf
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/pubs/silvics_manual/volume_2/acer/saccharinum.htm
http://eol.org/pages/583072/details


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Grapple update.
> 
> I still need to add the cylinder and mount for the lid.


Looks great.
Is that new tractor SSQA.

Did you get the little one sold.
My son would still like to buy one.
My daughter said yesterday she wants to sell her quad so she can go to gymnastics class.
I made them work around the yard cleaning up the last batch of sticks before the snow to pay for skating $3.
I guess she would rather sell quads than do physical labor, I like both, the prior just pays better


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Working on my sap scrounge some more last night. The pints are syrup, and the quart on the left is still cooling in this picture, but I boiled it down enough to make maple cream.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Looks great.
> Is that new tractor SSQA.
> 
> Did you get the little one sold.
> My son would still like to buy one.
> My daughter said yesterday she wants to sell her quad so she can go to gymnastics class.
> I made them work around the yard cleaning up the last batch of sticks before the snow to pay for skating $3.
> I guess she would rather sell quads than do physical labor, I like both, the prior just pays better




No unfortunately it is JDQA. Bu the rest of my loader implements were that already so it works out. 

I am still waiting on my boss, I leave for Germany next week if he doesnt commit by the time i get home itll be up for sale. I plan on asking 12k for it, however if your son is interested tell him ill let it go for less.


----------



## chipper1

Th


Ryan Groat said:


> No unfortunately it is JDQA. Bu the rest of my loader implements were that already so it works out.
> 
> I am still waiting on my boss, I leave for Germany next week if he doesnt commit by the time i get home itll be up for sale. I plan on asking 12k for it, however if your son is interested tell him ill let it go for less.


Dang bosses so indecisive lol.
What yr model hrs.
To rich for our blood, but I may know someone about 20min from you looking. 
They are straight south of Dutton. 76th and Hanna lake. I did some tractor work for them last spring. 
Since it's quickly coming around to that time here's a few pictures. This was a job I "scrounged" off of craigslist. No one else would touch it.
Cut in drainage and tilled.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Th
> 
> Dang bosses so indecisive lol.
> What yr model hrs.
> To rich for our blood, but I may know someone about 20min from you looking.
> They are straight south of Dutton. 76th and Hanna lake. I did some tractor work for them last spring.
> Since it's quickly coming around to that time here's a few pictures. This was a job I "scrounged" off of craigslist. No one else would touch it.
> Cut in drainage and tilled.




2004 JD 4010 Compact
410 loader with 60 bucket
60 in mmm
760 hours
R4s with 160 rear weights per side.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## mainewoods

Still haven't made it to that ridge yet. Sugar maple, oak and beech. So much wood, so little time. lol


----------



## mainewoods

Poplar, white birch, yellow birch, hemlock, spruce, ash and white pine are slowin' me down. Too much for just one guy to stay ahead of. But it sure is fun tryin'!!


----------



## dancan

Wish I was closer , I'd park a tractor up there


----------



## mainewoods

I wish you could Dan. I know you like those "spiny" evergreens so I'm saving this one just for you! lol


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I like the "House Guard", looks good!


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> I wish you could Dan. I know you like those "spiny" evergreens so I'm saving this one just for you! lol
> View attachment 488544



While some scroungers may turn their nose at that one and there's way too many knots in that tree to saw into boards I'll take it 
Delimbing it will be a workout and splitting up the blocks is a job for the hydro but the yield will be well worth the work , them btu charts don't calculate how much heat there is in that tight grained knotty wood and the resin contained within , I'd never pass it up 
Thanks Clint , I'll keep that one in inventory , since it still looks healthy I'll cut it when my supply gets low


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> While some scroungers may turn their nose at that one and there's way too many knots in that tree to saw into boards I'll take it
> Delimbing it will be a workout and splitting up the blocks is a job for the hydro but the yield will be well worth the work , them btu charts don't calculate how much heat there is in that tight grained knotty wood and the resin contained within , I'd never pass it up
> Thanks Clint , I'll keep that one in inventory , since it still looks healthy I'll cut it when my supply gets low



There's an ace Christmas tree up there..

..I seem to remember a young idiot climbing a big blue spruce like that one time to get the holiday tree....


----------



## dancan

Today's Technology , HERE is where we had the 2 tractors and my trailer parked this summer .
If you zoom out you'll see the scrounging zone


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Today's Technology , HERE is where we had the 2 tractors and my trailer parked this summer .
> If you zoom out you'll see the scrounging zone


That looks awesome dancan.
So could you go all the way to the rd, or all up and down it.


----------



## chipper1

So it's been a bit busy this weekend already and it's only getting ramped up.
We were going to go to my buddies 50 acres to cut this weekend, but we probably would have only been able to take the quads because it's been warming up pretty steady.
So it's haul it out with quads or bring my tractor out there and track it all up but get it done. Either way it would have been more work than I would have wanted to do.
I found a little scrounge yesterday and as my good fortune had it, I got a call for a couple loads of boiler wood.
Fridays load is the load closest to the boiler and todays load the second one, it's close to 2 cords.
I will get some pictures of the last bit later.
Get your scrounge on guys
FS I forgot my arrow so the pieces are somewhere between 12-36", I'm just not very good at cutting the same length


----------



## chipper1

Last little bit.
Any ideas on what to do with it other than fire wood. It's 9'×30" and looks very solid. 
Loaded it up figured I could get more out of it selling it for wood work or cutting some 3-4" cookies for tables or whatnot. I could even make solid square tables out of it if I decided to. May try the mill down the rd.


----------



## dancan

That's a happy looking helper


----------



## dancan

We had some right some big sunny clear skies up here today , the "Hunny Do" list was short so off to "The Zone" I went .







Jerry and I walked some new areas last weekend and found stuffs that needed to be cut .
I sure hope that big yellow birch don't pop no leaves this spring lol






While I was wishing I looked to the right and "voix la" 







A nice 10" at the butt porcupine is my friend killed spruce 
After a couple of trips in that direction I found a few sticks worth dragging out .






The next area I had to get to was on a survey line , them surveyors had left a 36" stump on the line , it's mine now .






Had some permit wood to cut right beside that stump .






Got another pile set and waiting to be hauled out .






Left them 2 piles in the woods for retrieval and stack at the landing for a later date .
I even grabbed some Zogger wood on my way out from tops that Jerry and I cut last year .











The Zogger wood is in the furnace tonight , nice and dry 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Zogger wood in the furnace 






The one that's steaming is a piece of dead standing birch , not dry at all .

Mighty Mouse Logging
LLC


----------



## dancan

Chain chokers are handy rigs for winching trees out , today I added a 1/4" steel rod tail , it sure makes it easier to get the chain under a log or even intoWay better than trying to do it with wet gloves and frozen ground .






I made 4 , now to make up another 10 for the other chokers .


----------



## hautions11

I scrounged a little wood in the neighborhood today. I got to try out my new to me 064/066 MM hybrid. It is MEAN!36" poplar


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> That's a happy looking helper


The one on the right is my boy, he looks just like his dad.


dancan said:


> We had some right some big sunny clear skies up here today , the "Hunny Do" list was short so off to "The Zone" I went .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry and I walked some new areas last weekend and found stuffs that needed to be cut .
> I sure hope that big yellow birch don't pop no leaves this spring lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was wishing I looked to the right and "voix la"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice 10" at the butt porcupine is my friend killed spruce
> After a couple of trips in that direction I found a few sticks worth dragging out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next area I had to get to was on a survey line , them surveyors had left a 36" stump on the line , it's mine now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some permit wood to cut right beside that stump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another pile set and waiting to be hauled out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left them 2 piles in the woods for retrieval and stack at the landing for a later date .
> I even grabbed some Zogger wood on my way out from tops that Jerry and I cut last year .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zogger wood is in the furnace tonight , nice and dry
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Looks like a productive day dancan, nice haul.
In the "Got another pile set and waiting to be hauled out ." picture why does the one log have a cut down it.
The next picture is nice too with the zogger wood, never knew that's what those bars on the back of my tractor are for.


dancan said:


> Chain chokers are handy rigs for winching trees out , today I added a 1/4" steel rod tail , it sure makes it easier to get the chain under a log or even intoWay better than trying to do it with wet gloves and frozen ground .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 4 , now to make up another 10 for the other chokers .


Those look kick butt. I have some re-bar I planned on using like that, I was going to weld them to the last link, that way looks really nice 
how long did you make them.


----------



## johnnylabguy

Nice pics guys! I usually don't scrounge much anymore since I have my own woodlot of dying ash trees but with it being so wet here in Ohio this week I enjoyed your hits because I couldn't get out!
I had to settle for a scrounge in my workshop to get my wood fix. A local church is having a themed fund raiser coming up and it's a western town. They needed a sign so I offered to carve one because I had a new carving bar coming:


Ok I'll be honest. The bar didn't show up yet and a dremel works much better for letters! But at least I was able to cut some wood! And yes they are a catholic church!Lol


----------



## dancan

Chipper , the cut on that log is break the bark to aid in drying because it's a birch , it's not really an issue on the big stuff because it will get split but it is on the stuff that stays in rounds . I do it on all the birch I cut , it will let moisture out till I get to block up and split .
The tails are 12" to 16" , put a slight curve in them so they'll poke out from under the log .
1/4" is plenty thick .


----------



## USMC615

Fellas, help ID this wood. Tree was standing dead in a corner of my front yard in and amongst some big red tips and azaleas. Cut it down last year, was about 8" at the base, 15' or so tall. Threw a couple of pieces on my firepit in the backyard last night...and damn does it stink. Smelled like someone threw a bottle of bad cologne on the fire. I pulled it off and chunked it to the backyard. No idea what it is, and it ain't going in the firepit again, I do know that.


----------



## J.W Younger

I got em all over the place...don't know what they really are but I been callin em gum...sorta of a black gum looking red leaf in the fall and stuff.
Sum will split and some won't.


----------



## Agent Orange

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, help ID this wood. Tree was standing dead in a corner of my front yard in and amongst some big red tips and azaleas. Cut it down last year, was about 8" at the base, 15' or so tall. Threw a couple of pieces on my firepit in the backyard last night...and damn does it stink. Smelled like someone threw a bottle of bad cologne on the fire. I pulled it off and chunked it to the backyard. No idea what it is, and it ain't going in the firepit again, I do know that.


Rotten American elm?


----------



## USMC615

Agent Orange said:


> Rotten American elm?


May be...I don't know. Just smelled like bad cologne hell when it was burning. And it's literally balsa wood light in weight.


----------



## lone wolf

USMC615 said:


> Fellas, help ID this wood. Tree was standing dead in a corner of my front yard in and amongst some big red tips and azaleas. Cut it down last year, was about 8" at the base, 15' or so tall. Threw a couple of pieces on my firepit in the backyard last night...and damn does it stink. Smelled like someone threw a bottle of bad cologne on the fire. I pulled it off and chunked it to the backyard. No idea what it is, and it ain't going in the firepit again, I do know that.


Willow.


----------



## J.W Younger

lone wolf said:


> Willow.


Yep, it's light weight when dry. 
If there's water near by i bet that's it.


----------



## USMC615

J.W Younger said:


> Yep, it's light weight when dry.
> If there's water near by i bet that's it.


Was growing on the up side of a ditch, within about 6-8 ft.


----------



## J.W Younger

USMC615 said:


> Was growing on the up side of a ditch, within about 6-8 ft.


LW nailed it then, i was going by bark pattern and got it wrong.
Looking at the splits it looks just like some of the willow i cut near a drainage ditch at work.


----------



## lone wolf

USMC615 said:


> Was growing on the up side of a ditch, within about 6-8 ft.


If it smells piss like, light weight and breaks easy prob is Willow.


----------



## USMC615

My brother says it's the same as a tree just over my privacy fence in the back yard. That one has heart shaped leaves as best he remembers. Only willow I know is what grows at the waters' edge in the ponds/small lakes we hit...long slender leaves. Looking at the tree over my backyard fence, it's got dried out little leaf pods or berry pods still attached to all the small limbs. I'll throw up a ladder and snap a limb off, put the pic up shortly.


----------



## lone wolf

USMC615 said:


> My brother says it's the same as a tree just over my privacy fence in the back yard. That one has heart shaped leaves as best he remembers. Only willow I know is what grows at the waters' edge in the ponds/small lakes we hit...long slender leaves. Looking at the tree over my backyard fence, it's got dried out little leaf pods or berry pods still attached to all the small limbs. I'll throw up a ladder and snap a limb off, put the pic up shortly.


Heart shaped would be Catalpa or Pawlownia.


----------



## lone wolf

https://www.extension.iastate.edu/forestry/iowa_trees/trees/catalpa.html


----------



## USMC615

He mentioned the same...I'll put up a pic of the small branch we snap off shortly.


----------



## lone wolf

USMC615 said:


> He mentioned the same...I'll put up a pic of the small branch we snap off shortly.


Look for cigar like seed pods at the bottom from last season, AKA cigar trees.


----------



## zogger

USMC615 said:


> He mentioned the same...I'll put up a pic of the small branch we snap off shortly.



You should see a big nest of bagworms sometime if it is catalpa. fishing tree, bait.


----------



## USMC615

None...trust me, I've robbed a many of Catawba worms over the decades. No nests.


----------



## J.W Younger

The last catalpa i burned was a lot heavier than willow, kinda yellow color.
I don't know if it smelled that bad or not, sticking it in the owb.


----------



## lone wolf

More pics of different angles needed.


----------



## USMC615

Here's a little small branch 
we snapped off of what I believe is the same tree in my Richard Head neighbors back yard, overhanging my privacy fence. The little pods damn near resemble a crepe myrtles pods, but much smaller.


----------



## lone wolf

Looks like Gum berries


----------



## J.W Younger

This is what I've been calling black gum.
Tupelo.


----------



## USMC615

Here's a couple different angles and end grain. Never noticed it till now, look at the tiny worm holes, I guess, on the ends.


----------



## lone wolf

J.W Younger said:


> View attachment 488822
> This is what I've been calling black gum.
> Tupelo.


Nyssa Sylvatica Black Black Gum.


----------



## J.W Younger

USMC615 said:


> Here's a couple different angles and end grain. Never noticed it till now, look at the tiny worm holes, I guess, on the ends.


Splits look to clean to be black gum.


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## lone wolf

Well is the wood dry or green cause wet Gum is a ***** to split.


----------



## lone wolf

Try to download a Virginia Tech Tree id app for your smart phone.


----------



## J.W Younger

Like i said, i got that chit all over, most times it just fuzzs up and won't split.
ain't worth a chit for firewood either.


----------



## lone wolf

J.W Younger said:


> Like i said, i got that chit all over, most times it just fuzzs up and won't split.
> ain't worth a chit for firewood either.


Sure looks like it.


----------



## J.W Younger

lone wolf said:


> Sure looks like it.


yep


----------



## USMC615

lone wolf said:


> Well is the wood dry or green cause dry Gum is a ***** to split.


It split last year like cleaving balsa wood...no strings, no nothing. Never even wasted time dragging out the SuperSplit nor 20-ton Dual Split. It split by itself, when the X27 got near it. Lol. 

Alright fellas, we'll figure this turd of a tree out throughout the day...get your TV's on Fox...Atlanta Motor Speedway for the NASCAR boyz. Fastest track there is. Let's go Earnhardt Jr...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stopped by a buddy's place other day... he was out of town and wanted me to ck on his trickle charger keeping his new 6-V 1929 Model A Ford Roadster trickling.... it is on the way to my place. he is carving out some unimproved acreage on side of small hillside. his place is coming along nicely, and recently did some grading and tree removal. quite a pile of oak free for the having!! and this is only a couple of the piles.... not too sure I will get any of it, got enuff to split as it is. I had to laff... he said come take all you want... or if u got a splitter... I will help u split it here. yeah, right... I haul in my splitter, set up... run my saws... and he runs the IN/OUT lever on the splitter... I load and unload... and he mite go for hour's or so work... lol 

still, lots of free oak!!!:


----------



## beentown

Nice day so I thought I would run some fuel through the 555. Starting to make my way through the tops. 

Then we went to check stands, look for sheds and scout my next scrounge as both neighbors are having hardwoods harvested. 





















Fine day in Ohio.


----------



## lone wolf

USMC615 said:


> It split last year like cleaving balsa wood...no strings, no nothing. Never even wasted time dragging out the SuperSplit nor 20-ton Dual Split. It split by itself, when the X27 got near it. Lol.
> 
> Alright fellas, we'll figure this turd of a tree out throughout the day...get your TV's on Fox...Atlanta Motor Speedway for the NASCAR boyz. Fastest track there is. Let's go Earnhardt Jr...





beentown said:


> Nice day so I thought I would run some fuel through the 555. Starting to make my way through the tops.
> 
> Then we went to check stands, look for sheds and scout my next scrounge as both neighbors are having hardwoods harvested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine day in Ohio.


Yup


----------



## johnnylabguy

beentown said:


> Nice day so I thought I would run some fuel through the 555. Starting to make my way through the tops.
> 
> Then we went to check stands, look for sheds and scout my next scrounge as both neighbors are having hardwoods harvested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine day in Ohio.


We've been getting some beautiful weekend days here in north central ohio here too beentown! Too wet to get to where I'm cutting but 61 F for a high today meant get outside doing something. Arrowhead hunting it was! Behind my house came up empty handed as usual but went to my honey hole behind my parents house and the 8 yr old got his first score:


----------



## cantoo

I hate to do it but I am turning down some pretty cheap priced wood. Neighbour is getting 300 ash trees cut down and wants to sell the tops. Loggers are cutting the tops down to less than 10" though so the tops don't have much wood in them. Buddy wanted to know if I wanted to work with him but I have my hands full right behind my house so I said no. Brother in law who I used to cut with also has a good deal going. Him and I bought the tops out of a neighbours bush about 5 years ago. We took our time and did a nice job of the bush, made a bunch of trails for him and us and got enough wood for 5 years for both of us. The neighbour is now getting 3 bushes logged about 50 acres or so in total, removing every single ash tree. Told us we could have everything for free just do the same good job. About a 20 mile away site for me though so I agreed to help him ( I like to run saws) but will not likely bring much home. I wish there was money in cutting firewood but even with the equipment I have it just doesn't pan out. If I was selling for cash then maybe but we have a small business and cash just doesn't work, already lost an audit a few years ago. Lots of people around here are trying to barter goods and services just to try to avoid taxes.


----------



## Agent Orange

cantoo said:


> I hate to do it but I am turning down some pretty cheap priced wood. Neighbour is getting 300 ash trees cut down and wants to sell the tops. Loggers are cutting the tops down to less than 10" though so the tops don't have much wood in them. Buddy wanted to know if I wanted to work with him but I have my hands full right behind my house so I said no. Brother in law who I used to cut with also has a good deal going. Him and I bought the tops out of a neighbours bush about 5 years ago. We took our time and did a nice job of the bush, made a bunch of trails for him and us and got enough wood for 5 years for both of us. The neighbour is now getting 3 bushes logged about 50 acres or so in total, removing every single ash tree. Told us we could have everything for free just do the same good job. About a 20 mile away site for me though so I agreed to help him ( I like to run saws) but will not likely bring much home. I wish there was money in cutting firewood but even with the equipment I have it just doesn't pan out. If I was selling for cash then maybe but we have a small business and cash just doesn't work, already lost an audit a few years ago. Lots of people around here are trying to barter goods and services just to try to avoid taxes.


Could you barter with the cut firewood? Come out on top doing something you enjoy?


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> I hate to do it but I am turning down some pretty cheap priced wood. Neighbour is getting 300 ash trees cut down and wants to sell the tops. Loggers are cutting the tops down to less than 10" though so the tops don't have much wood in them. Buddy wanted to know if I wanted to work with him but I have my hands full right behind my house so I said no. Brother in law who I used to cut with also has a good deal going. Him and I bought the tops out of a neighbours bush about 5 years ago. We took our time and did a nice job of the bush, made a bunch of trails for him and us and got enough wood for 5 years for both of us. The neighbour is now getting 3 bushes logged about 50 acres or so in total, removing every single ash tree. Told us we could have everything for free just do the same good job. About a 20 mile away site for me though so I agreed to help him ( I like to run saws) but will not likely bring much home. I wish there was money in cutting firewood but even with the equipment I have it just doesn't pan out. If I was selling for cash then maybe but we have a small business and cash just doesn't work, already lost an audit a few years ago. Lots of people around here are trying to barter goods and services just to try to avoid taxes.



What makes it worse is the currency units scam, where it is poof created out of thin air and loaned into existence at interest. An "artificial scarcity". There's no actual need for income taxes, corporate or private, it is all for carrot and stick control over the serfs. ^&^%$$% 
Good luck man...


----------



## cantoo

Agent Orange, Lots of Amish selling firewood here, not possible to compete. Lots of other guys selling wood too. Just too many people walking over to the switch on the wall and giving it a flip. Then they complain about price of hydro, oil, propane etc. Nobody on here wants to hear it but if you have a new house, insulated and designed properly it just isn't worth it to heat with wood. I heat 2 houses and a big shop with an owb, I need my tractor for snow removal and our small business use, I can get wood for "free" right behind my house so for me it is worth it. Got lots of neighbours with newer smaller houses and they don't want the bother of real wood heat. The big farmers with big houses are writing off their heating costs on their farms so they don't bother with real wood either. People with old big drafty houses are burning real wood because they can't afford the heat loss using oil, propane or electric. People want less work not more work. Cutting wood is too hard for these people. Most of us here are just cheap bastages and like to be self reliant as much as possible. We are the minority for sure.


----------



## Agent Orange

cantoo said:


> Agent Orange, Lots of Amish selling firewood here, not possible to compete. Lots of other guys selling wood too. Just too many people walking over to the switch on the wall and giving it a flip. Then they complain about price of hydro, oil, propane etc. Nobody on here wants to hear it but if you have a new house, insulated and designed properly it just isn't worth it to heat with wood. I heat 2 houses and a big shop with an owb, I need my tractor for snow removal and our small business use, I can get wood for "free" right behind my house so for me it is worth it. Got lots of neighbours with newer smaller houses and they don't want the bother of real wood heat. The big farmers with big houses are writing off their heating costs on their farms so they don't bother with real wood either. People with old big drafty houses are burning real wood because they can't afford the heat loss using oil, propane or electric. People want less work not more work. Cutting wood is too hard for these people. Most of us here are just cheap bastages and like to be self reliant as much as possible. We are the minority for sure.


I understand. I also understand turning down wood, I couldn't get to all that was offered to me this year. Plus side is, it's pushed off the field so it'll dry out till next fall.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Chipper , the cut on that log is break the bark to aid in drying because it's a birch , it's not really an issue on the big stuff because it will get split but it is on the stuff that stays in rounds . I do it on all the birch I cut , it will let moisture out till I get to block up and split .
> The tails are 12" to 16" , put a slight curve in them so they'll poke out from under the log .
> 1/4" is plenty thick .


Thanks for getting back with me and the info dancan.
I figured it was for that, but you never know and I love to learn, now I know for sure.
So would it be fine if it was all bucked up in rounds to not slit the bark. 
Thanks for the info on the tails as well.
Best thread in the world, right @svk.


----------



## dancan

Went out to the woodlot yesterday afternoon to haul out Saturday's cuttings to the landing .
Too many turns to haul directly from where they were stacked and I couldn't set a straight line haul because of trees and stumps so I set a snatch block in a tree to redirect and get the logs to the winch .













When it got to that point I would undo the snatch block because from there it was a straight line to the winch .






A couple of twitches later .











More Mighty Mouse cut wood brought to the landing


----------



## benp

I like how you kerfed the logs right away to help with the drying. It helps. 

Nice haul as always Dan.


----------



## al-k

Is that the best way to do birch so it doesn't get punky?


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Agent Orange, Lots of Amish selling firewood here, not possible to compete. Lots of other guys selling wood too. Just too many people walking over to the switch on the wall and giving it a flip. Then they complain about price of hydro, oil, propane etc. Nobody on here wants to hear it but if you have a new house, insulated and designed properly it just isn't worth it to heat with wood. I heat 2 houses and a big shop with an owb, I need my tractor for snow removal and our small business use, I can get wood for "free" right behind my house so for me it is worth it. Got lots of neighbours with newer smaller houses and they don't want the bother of real wood heat. The big farmers with big houses are writing off their heating costs on their farms so they don't bother with real wood either. People with old big drafty houses are burning real wood because they can't afford the heat loss using oil, propane or electric. People want less work not more work. Cutting wood is too hard for these people. Most of us here are just cheap bastages and like to be self reliant as much as possible. We are the minority for sure.


I have a new house 2x6 construction and insulated well. I even put sm board on the outside of the foundation and parged over it. The great propane hike of 2013/14 just about killed us and that's when I added a wood stove. I just heat the upstairs of my bungalow as the basement has in floor heat run off the boiler. Now I'm down to one tank of propane every 9-10 months instead of 2 1/2 per year on 6-8 facecord of wood. I figure I have eliminated 1000-1200 dollars worth of propane for $600. That's if I buy cut and split. 
Since I've been scrounging, the only costs are fuel and oil and my time (I pay myself $20 an hour in my head) so if I can cut a cord in an hour, split in an hour and stack in an hour, then I figure I'm ahead of the game. The guys around here buying loads of logs for $2200 are paying about 50 a facecord and still have to cut split and stack. It's worth the work for me. 

I agree Cantoo, there's no real money in it. I'm can make twice as much welding. I just sell a bit of wood because I'm cutting anyway and dad gets to buy something. I look at those ash trees laying back there and I see a trolling motor and a fish finder......


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I have a new house 2x6 construction and insulated well. I even put sm board on the outside of the foundation and parged over it. The great propane hike of 2013/14 just about killed us and that's when I added a wood stove. I just heat the upstairs of my bungalow as the basement has in floor heat run off the boiler. Now I'm down to one tank of propane every 9-10 months instead of 2 1/2 per year on 6-8 facecord of wood. I figure I have eliminated 1000-1200 dollars worth of propane for $600. That's if I buy cut and split.
> Since I've been scrounging, the only costs are fuel and oil and my time (I pay myself $20 an hour in my head) so if I can cut a cord in an hour, split in an hour and stack in an hour, then I figure I'm ahead of the game. The guys around here buying loads of logs for $2200 are paying about 50 a facecord and still have to cut split and stack. It's worth the work for me.
> 
> I agree Cantoo, there's no real money in it. I'm can make twice as much welding. I just sell a bit of wood because I'm cutting anyway and dad gets to buy something. I look at those ash trees laying back there and I see a trolling motor and a fish finder......


Good morning Wood Nazi.
I agree with that. I make money on the selling the saws/ splitters so I figure why not sell a little wood while I'm at it. I enjoy cutting wood and those 2 things are the main reasons it works for me. I hope to have at least 50 cord to sell this fall, and I will still have much more to get at my buddies property after that.
I hope to have more wood just show up, kind of like the tops offered to cantoo. It works that way when you are going after something and buy it you almost always find it for cheaper right after, that's when I just buy another one to sell and make a buck or two. When I got the loads of black walnut I spied out a nice big oak to get right next door. If you notice in my pictures much of what I get you will see the trailer right next to the wood being removed. I like the easier stuff and will drive a little to get it as it is much cheaper than having a load of logs delivered and I have the equipment to haul it so I might as well do it.
All said and done, I wouldn't recommend wood burning to most people and if I did I would tell them to buy their wood, from me

By the way, I wasn't planning on trading the trolling motor I have for wood.
When do I need to be up there to catch some of those fish anyway.


----------



## morewood

dancan said:


> Went out to the woodlot yesterday afternoon to haul out Saturday's cuttings to the landing .
> Too many turns to haul directly from where they were stacked and I couldn't set a straight line haul because of trees and stumps so I set a snatch block in a tree to redirect and get the logs to the winch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it got to that point I would undo the snatch block because from there it was a straight line to the winch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of twitches later .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Mighty Mouse cut wood brought to the landing



I love seeing pictures of you using the winch, I travel to Vermont this weekend to pick up the Igland 3501 I bought. It will lead a much tougher life here than it did in the barn where the guy kept it.

Shea


----------



## MustangMike

Cutting firewood almost has to be a hobby or "enjoyed exercise" cause if you figure your time, there is no money in it. I guess I'm fortunate to be in a not so rural area where most people don't have a clue as to how to run a chainsaw.

I don't need to burn wood any more because we have natural gas, but a lot of people around here with Oil heat still save a lot burning wood, including my daughter!


----------



## hardpan

"A hobby that heats my home."


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I got a few pics of the neighbor's 'tops' that I was referring to. Still haven't caught up with him, but here's hoping I can at least scrounge some:



Here's a scrounger's breakfast before venturing out to the sugar bush to check my taps, complete with fresh syrup:


And here's the view from the sugar bush:



Scrounge on fellas.


----------



## DFK

USMC615.

Are the Pods on your mistery tree White.
If so, Look up Pop Corn Tree.

David


----------



## Erik B

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I got a few pics of the neighbor's 'tops' that I was referring to. Still haven't caught up with him, but here's hoping I can at least scrounge some:
> View attachment 489007
> View attachment 489009
> 
> Here's a scrounger's breakfast before venturing out to the sugar bush to check my taps, complete with fresh syrup:
> View attachment 489010
> 
> And here's the view from the sugar bush:
> View attachment 489013
> 
> 
> Scrounge on fellas.


There looks to be a lot of good wood in those tops and easy to get to as well.


----------



## benp

al-k said:


> Is that the best way to do birch so it doesn't get punky?



The best way is to get right after it and get it bucked and split.

If you can't do that then the kerf helps a bit. Paper birch holds a bunch of moisture because of the bark at least with the kerf you are giving it a way out besides the ends.


----------



## chipper1

DFK said:


> USMC615.
> 
> Are the Pods on your mistery tree White.
> If so, Look up Pop Corn Tree.
> 
> David


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> I like how you kerfed the logs right away to help with the drying. It helps.
> 
> Nice haul as always Dan.





al-k said:


> Is that the best way to do birch so it doesn't get punky?



Thanks Ben .
Yes , the kerf helps in drying , I usually run a couple on each stick , you'd be surprised how little time it takes for the bark to curl and peel on the dead standing stuff .



morewood said:


> I love seeing pictures of you using the winch, I travel to Vermont this weekend to pick up the Igland 3501 I bought. It will lead a much tougher life here than it did in the barn where the guy kept it.
> 
> Shea



You're gonna love a 3pt winch , you'll be kicking your butt for not finding one sooner lol
Don't forget the pics !!!


----------



## Full Chisel

Scored a nice fat load of black walnut today. Best part is, it was from a neighbor just down the road with easy access from his field.

Anybody use black walnut for cooking/smoking? I hear it's good. If so I will have to add a stack to the cherry and hickory I have stashed.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Wood Nazi.
> I agree with that. I make money on the selling the saws/ splitters so I figure why not sell a little wood while I'm at it. I enjoy cutting wood and those 2 things are the main reasons it works for me. I hope to have at least 50 cord to sell this fall, and I will still have much more to get at my buddies property after that.
> I hope to have more wood just show up, kind of like the tops offered to cantoo. It works that way when you are going after something and buy it you almost always find it for cheaper right after, that's when I just buy another one to sell and make a buck or two. When I got the loads of black walnut I spied out a nice big oak to get right next door. If you notice in my pictures much of what I get you will see the trailer right next to the wood being removed. I like the easier stuff and will drive a little to get it as it is much cheaper than having a load of logs delivered and I have the equipment to haul it so I might as well do it.
> All said and done, I wouldn't recommend wood burning to most people and if I did I would tell them to buy their wood, from me
> 
> By the way, I wasn't planning on trading the trolling motor I have for wood.
> When do I need to be up there to catch some of those fish anyway.


I think U.S. Customs might have something to say about a load of ash anyways. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Back in the dark days of propane, this doodad would read 66. Here is what it is 30' from the stove. About 4-5 degrees cooler down the hall and around the corner in the bedroom. Couple hunks of maple and one of ash simmering away in the firebox and it will still be 72-3 in the morning when I get up and enough coals to just chuck another hunk on. Love the wood, especially if it's free!


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I think U.S. Customs might have something to say about a load of ash anyways. Lol.


Ok, maybe a load of black locust then.


----------



## chipper1

Full Chisel said:


> Scored a nice fat load of black walnut today. Best part is, it was from a neighbor just down the road with easy access from his field.
> 
> Anybody use black walnut for cooking/smoking? I hear it's good. If so I will have to add a stack to the cherry and hickory I have stashed.
> 
> View attachment 489108


Nice load there FC.
Gotta love the pull up to the tree scrounges, I try to make all mine that way, doesn't always work like that though.

Many people smoke with it, but there is debate wether you should or should not.
Google it and you will see. Most seem to mix it with other woods to add flavor.

I find it interesting how many different uses there are for the many woods we cut, the learning never ends.


----------



## beentown

Not a fan of walnut for smoking. Cherry, oak and hickory are what I use most.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

DFK said:


> USMC615.
> 
> Are the Pods on your mistery tree White.
> If so, Look up Pop Corn Tree.
> 
> David


Whitish to a dark grey. The dark greyer color could just be indicative of the pods, mostly empty, at this cooler time of the year. Could be on to something there David...I'm gonna do a little more thorough checking on this Popcorn Tree later today after work.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have used a lot of black walnut to smoke the inside of my woodstove's firebox and the chimney. Never used it for cooking.


----------



## Full Chisel

Thanks for the advice, fellas! I'll just add it to the BTU stacks! The good news is that I have plenty of cherry, hickory and red and white oak for cooking use.


----------



## Full Chisel

chipper1 said:


> Ok, maybe a load of black locust then.



I'd take a load of BL over ash any day!


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up some new 3 ft hardware....


----------



## Philbert

Very pretty! Missing some teeth?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, I like using those 3' bars on the big stuff. They are great for felling, stumping, and bucking. Just be real careful not to rock em, too many teeth!


----------



## Full Chisel

zogger said:


> Scrounged up some new 3 ft hardware....



Those are really nice, quality bars. I am very impressed with the 24" on my 372.

385 or 390?


----------



## Full Chisel

Philbert said:


> Very pretty! Missing some teeth?
> 
> Philbert



Full skip chain and the cutters on the bottom are there, you just have to look close!


----------



## farmer steve

Full Chisel said:


> I'd take a load of BL over ash any day!


SNOB WOOD!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

hauled up some wood for the nomad_archer/farmer steve mini gtg this friday.  didn't know if we could get to the woods with this wacky weather on friday and it was decent today. some of the rounds were a bucket full by themselves. got some large zogger wood too.



the rest of you guys are invited too.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Very pretty! Missing some teeth?
> 
> Philbert



Don need no teefs fer grits and greens n aiggs...


----------



## zogger

Full Chisel said:


> Those are really nice, quality bars. I am very impressed with the 24" on my 372.
> 
> 385 or 390?



394, ported.

I have been sorely tempted to put it on my moped...


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> hauled up some wood for the nomad_archer/farmer steve mini gtg this friday.  didn't know if we could get to the woods with this wacky weather on friday and it was decent today. some of the rounds were a bucket full by themselves. got some large zogger wood too.
> View attachment 489289
> View attachment 489290
> View attachment 489291
> the rest of you guys are invited too.



As soon as the bank lady gets back from the funny farm and we finish the paperwork for my new Chiron, I'll be able to make all the GTGs and be back in time for evening chores..don't know what happened, she had a fit and started laughing hysterically and the guys in white suits had to haul her off...


----------



## Full Chisel

zogger said:


> 394, ported.
> 
> I have been sorely tempted to put it on my moped...



Hauls the mail, eh?


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> As soon as the bank lady gets back from the funny farm and we finish the paperwork for my new Chiron, I'll be able to make all the GTGs and be back in time for evening chores..don't know what happened, she had a fit and started laughing hysterically and the guys in white suits had to haul her off...


is the trunk big enough for all your saws?
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/01/autos/bugatti-chiron-geneva-motor-show/index.html


----------



## cantoo

Zogger, you better get a safety harness on to run that rig. If it grabs it's gonna yank it right outta your hands. I have a 660 and only use it to get big stuff on the ground and that pretty nears kills me. Have a bit of a breathing issue and get winded quick so I try to stay away from the big saws. I have a line on about 20 maples that are at least 4' across. They are still standing and likely will for a long time.


----------



## MFL

Had a nice tree fall in my driveway, doesn't get much easier than that. I should say the tree top fell in my driveway but the trunk in the neighbors yard. He said he likes the smaller diameter trees so he doesn't have to split and asked if I would take care of it. Happily! It will take a couple years to be ready to burn but thats fine.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Zogger, you better get a safety harness on to run that rig. If it grabs it's gonna yank it right outta your hands. I have a 660 and only use it to get big stuff on the ground and that pretty nears kills me. Have a bit of a breathing issue and get winded quick so I try to stay away from the big saws. I have a line on about 20 maples that are at least 4' across. They are still standing and likely will for a long time.



Had a mastermind 084 almost do that to me, slammed me right into the log. I didn't let go though, big fun. 

I am fairly used to running that 394 now, first few times were just feeling it out. I can do two tanks through it, then ready to switch to a smaller saw. I'll get more used to it the more I run it, story of my life being a little guy. Takes me a bit to build up to big/heavy stuff, but I get there. Dang saw is around 1/5th my body weight, it's a scosh heavy in the hands after awhile, but not as bad as when I first started using it. Gets the job done though...

What is funny is when I bought it, didn't know it was ported, and had no frame of reference, so assumed that was stock...it's stout...when you start it, you have to be committed.

I actually ordered a D ring starter handle for a rescue saw for it, should be in next week.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> is the trunk big enough for all your saws?
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/01/autos/bugatti-chiron-geneva-motor-show/index.html



Hmm..maybe rethink my ski rack idea..hmmm...got it! Wing Pods sticking out the sides with the saws mounted underneath, like a fighter plane...


----------



## zogger

Full Chisel said:


> Hauls the mail, eh?



Ayup...dang punk kids with their hayabusas been buggin me...


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Yeah i think i will pick me up a Veyron. Now that it is the old model it should be affordable. With its 6 turbochargers and 11 radiators and all.


----------



## cantoo

My brother is doing work for a guy who's partner is Zuperman, the Man of Steel guy. One of his old toys. He has a couple of cars too. Had a bit of an issue with his Veyron.


----------



## johnnylabguy

zogger said:


> Ayup...dang punk kids with their hayabusas been buggin me...


I'm a bike guy. I'm only 1/24th of the way to my dream bike though!


----------



## Fordhighboy1

cantoo said:


> My brother is doing work for a guy who's partner is Zuperman, the Man of Steel guy. One of his old toys. He has a couple of cars too. Had a bit of an issue with his Veyron.



Imagine the saws i could buy with that kind of money.


----------



## svk

Crunch time is coming. I really need to get out in the woods and drop my spring wood before sap starts moving. No freaking clue when that is going to happen.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

with this nice warm weather... last week


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> Crunch time is coming. I really need to get out in the woods and drop my spring wood before sap starts moving. No freaking clue when that is going to happen.


It's already starting here.


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Crunch time is coming. I really need to get out in the woods and drop my spring wood before sap starts moving. No freaking clue when that is going to happen.


Way past that down here. Tulips are an inch above ground, and the trees are already budding. Of course, it's 36 degrees today. Dumb weather.


----------



## svk

It's been mild but still snow here.


----------



## johnnylabguy

svk said:


> Crunch time is coming. I really need to get out in the woods and drop my spring wood before sap starts moving. No freaking clue when that is going to happen.


Kicking myself for not hauling out rather than splitting in the woods last week. It's a muddy mess back there now and they're calling for upper sixties next week! Stupid fiskars Isomaul got me off my game! Lol


----------



## johnnylabguy

Although my new carving bar came today so maybe I can carve a a bear standing on a mushroom catching an eagle. I'll be rich!


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Scrounged up some new 3 ft hardware....


Zoginator LOL


zogger said:


> Ayup...dang punk kids with their hayabusas been buggin me...


Geared right with your little jockey stature and all I think you can take that Busa.
I'm a Suzuki guy though(when it comes to crotch rockets) so that didn't come from me.


----------



## chipper1

Full Chisel said:


> I'd take a load of BL over ash any day!


+1 and you'd better bring a file, cause I want the dead standing stuff


farmer steve said:


> SNOB WOOD!!!!!


You know it
Black Locust


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> My brother is doing work for a guy who's partner is Zuperman, the Man of Steel guy. One of his old toys. He has a couple of cars too. Had a bit of an issue with his Veyron.




That's a nice bassboat there...


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> It's been mild but still snow here.



Daffodils are out blooming, dandelions, spring peepers making racket, and unfortunately, more killer tornadoes over to Alabama today. This time of year is spooky. 

Enjoy what ya got man, not quite bug season yet...We had maybe two or three weeks of nice winter, the rest..well, normal mud slop.

But ya never know, our storm of the century for snow was in mid march before.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Hmm..maybe rethink my ski rack idea.....









Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> hauled up some wood for the nomad_archer/farmer steve mini gtg this friday.  didn't know if we could get to the woods with this wacky weather on friday and it was decent today. some of the rounds were a bucket full by themselves. got some large zogger wood too.
> View attachment 489289
> View attachment 489290
> View attachment 489291
> the rest of you guys are invited too.


Calling all AS members with Huskys, FS is getting bored with his stihls and wants to run your saws "running huskies but only at GTG'S".
Just admit it already, you want one, or do you only break out the good stuff for special occasions.

I would bring some out to play, but I have some things local that I can't change. I will be a couple hrs closer over spring break though.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> View attachment 489352
> 
> View attachment 489353
> 
> View attachment 489354
> 
> 
> Philbert



Whoop, that would work! those really are spiffy. Put them on hydraulic arms each side, a PTO to a prop, and the chiron could be amphib with pontoons!


----------



## chipper1

MFL said:


> View attachment 489299
> View attachment 489300
> Had a nice tree fall in my driveway, doesn't get much easier than that. I should say the tree top fell in my driveway but the trunk in the neighbors yard. He said he likes the smaller diameter trees so he doesn't have to split and asked if I would take care of it. Happily! It will take a couple years to be ready to burn but thats fine.


Nice looking scrounge there MFL.
Nice to see another member from Mi.
Welcome to AS.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Whoop, that would work! those really are spiffy. Put them on hydraulic arms each side, a PTO to a prop, and the chiron could be amphib with pontoons!


Or you could get a set up like this and add a couple bags to it.


----------



## JustJeff

Got a little snow at the house last night.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

jermey clarkson made it work with a toyota truck i think we could make it work with something that already looks like an upside down boat 
or maybe we could build a submarine


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Calling all AS members with Huskys, FS is getting bored with his stihls and wants to run your saws "running huskies but only at GTG'S".
> Just admit it already, you want one, or do you only break out the good stuff for special occasions.
> 
> I would bring some out to play, but I have some things local that I can't change. I will be a couple hrs closer over spring break though.



The mini GTG was my idea. FS just supplied the wood. I need to get out of the house on my day off and what better way to spend it than running some saws on top of farmer steve's hill. I will be bringing the 365 for him to run. Actually I think I will be bring all of the saws just because, variety is nice. I am glad we could fit this GTG in before FS gets really busy doing his farmer thing. Planting season is coming.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 489407
> Got a little snow at the house last night.



Just a little snow. Thanks for reminding me why I dont live any farther north.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Wish I could call that a little snow. I love the stuff just hate how they salt the cheet out of the road therefore rusting out my truck and trailers prematurely.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Wish it was not tax season, I could bring some creamsicles that would make that other guy think twice!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I upgraded my sap scrounging gear. The wood stove was buried under a pile of junk in the barn. I added $20 worth of steam pans from Sam's club, and some scrounged up bits and pieces, and voila, I have my own setup!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Wish it was not tax season, I could bring some creamsicles that would make that other guy think twice!


LOL Mike at this point he is just trolling y'all.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Just a little snow. Thanks for reminding me why I dont live any farther north.



You have already reminded me of the same. LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Wish it was not tax season, I could bring some creamsicles that would make that other guy think twice!



I'd love to run any of your ported creamsicles. My bank account would strongly disapprove of me trying a ported saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Even the un ported 044 will get your attention! It handles a 20" bar very well.


----------



## Ambull01

@dancan How do you like that 18V Makita circular saw? I have a Dewalt drill and impact driver but the batteries are just about done. The charger only brings the battery to less than 8 volts. Damn replacement batteries are almost as much as new tool sets. I think I may switch over to electric tools.



Wood Nazi said:


> I have a new house 2x6 construction and insulated well. I even put sm board on the outside of the foundation and parged over it.


 
What is sm board? Is the interior foundation walls insulated as well? Attic, crawlspace, and basement insulation is on my to do list this year. My Englander 30-NCH isn't performing like I hoped. I may sell it and buy the Ideal Steel in a few months. Hybrid tech so it will give long burn times and still achieve really hot fires when I need it.



MustangMike said:


> Cutting firewood almost has to be a hobby or "enjoyed exercise" cause if you figure your time, there is no money in it. I guess I'm fortunate to be in a not so rural area where most people don't have a clue as to how to run a chainsaw.
> 
> I don't need to burn wood any more because we have natural gas, but a lot of people around here with Oil heat still save a lot burning wood, including my daughter!


 
I wish I had natural gas. If I had it I would probably give up burning firewood. I've had three firewood stack avalanches so far. I freaking hate wasting time restacking crap. Should have stopped around 4ft but made the stacks a bit over 6ft high.

Going to do a full day of cutting on Monday. Finally got the saw out a bit this past weekend to sharpen the chain and ran it for a bit. Forgot how much I love the way it cuts lol. I need to sell the Poulan and get the Echo running. Anyone want a slightly hard to find PP 365?


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> @dancan How do you like that 18V Makita circular saw? I have a Dewalt drill and impact driver but the batteries are just about done. The charger only brings the battery to less than 8 volts. Damn replacement batteries are almost as much as new tool sets. I think I may switch over to electric tools.
> 
> 
> 
> What is sm board? Is the interior foundation walls insulated as well? Attic, crawlspace, and basement insulation is on my to do list this year. My Englander 30-NCH isn't performing like I hoped. I may sell it and buy the Ideal Steel in a few months. Hybrid tech so it will give long burn times and still achieve really hot fires when I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had natural gas. If I had it I would probably give up burning firewood. I've had three firewood stack avalanches so far. I freaking hate wasting time restacking crap. Should have stopped around 4ft but made the stacks a bit over 6ft high.
> 
> Going to do a full day of cutting on Monday. Finally got the saw out a bit this past weekend to sharpen the chain and ran it for a bit. Forgot how much I love the way it cuts lol. I need to sell the Poulan and get the Echo running. Anyone want a slightly hard to find PP 365?


Sm is a hard foam insulation. Interior is also studded and insulated.


----------



## zogger

No pics, they won't come out, but it is thunder rain snow storming here! All at the same time, dang weird.

Threw some hickory in the smogger..nice..this is what all of this is all about...


----------



## hautions11

hautions11 said:


> View attachment 488710
> View attachment 488709
> I scrounged a little wood in the neighborhood today. I got to try out my new to me 064/066 MM hybrid. It is MEAN!36" poplar


I just realized this was a super scrounge! This tree fell and hit my house! It wiped out my grill, patio furniture, stair railing etc. Insurance guy was nice and paid me $500 for tree clean-up, besides replacing our stuff. That means I got paid for cutting up close by free wood. Now that is pretty cool.


----------



## zogger

Found another attachment for the amphibious chiron GTG buggy project..hahaha

One of the site sponsors sells these, just saw it on the equipment page..every boy needs one!


----------



## Philbert

Nice to have the right tools . . . .

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> No pics, they won't come out, but it is thunder rain snow storming here! All at the same time, dang weird.
> 
> Threw some hickory in the smogger..nice..this is what all of this is all about...


snob wood in the smogger.


----------



## duckman

zogger said:


> Found another attachment for the amphibious chiron GTG buggy project..hahaha
> 
> One of the site sponsors sells these, just saw it on the equipment page..every boy needs one!



if I had the right lottery ticket, that would be the first thing in my toy box. no tree would be safe!


----------



## dancan

Reid , the Makita saw works fine , I had 18v Dewalt gear and a saw , gave that stuff to my brother , bought my Makita gear at 70% off  
Either or , Milwakee gear is good as well , just look for the best deal but watchout for the cheaper specials with smaller batteries , bigger is better .
I also have a 36v Dewalt circ saw , that ones great


----------



## MustangMike

I really like my 18V DeWalt drill and reciprocating saw, use em for about everything (like building a 55 gal drum wood stove). I hear the new lithium batteries make em last a long time, even in the cold.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Nice to have the right tools . . . .
> 
> Philbert



So, you are out on the job and got a big ole branch about cut and glomph! Bar pinch..hmm

"Hey, new groundy! Want to be a climber? shinny up there and pound some wedges in the kerf, get this thing unstuck"...

or, same deal with a thrown chain.....

Sure is a cool machine though..I'd hide it in the bushes near the road and try to catch the kids whizzing by on their quads..sport!


----------



## nomad_archer

I buy Milwaukee now. I have an impact and hammer drill/driver. Having a hammer drill is awesome. I have a dewalt sliding compound miter saw that I am a bit disappointed with because I have the plastics zip tied together to keep the handle on. I probably won't buy another dewalt tool even if this one is a lemon. Milwaukee cordless for me. I'm a bit flexible with corded tools.


----------



## JustJeff

I was driving my 10yr old daughter to girl guides tonight and she looks out the window and says "Hey dad, look at all those trees, they need to come down. Braaap braaap!" 
I think I may have a problem.


----------



## Erik B

Wood Nazi said:


> I was driving my 10yr old daughter to girl guides tonight and she looks out the window and says "Hey dad, look at all those trees, they need to come down. Braaap braaap!"
> I think I may have a problem.


You don't have a problem at all. You have a great helper for the next 10 years or more


----------



## hautions11

my daughter at 10. She still helps with firewood as a senior, Butler university.


----------



## nomad_archer

hautions11 said:


> my daughter at 10. She still helps with firewood as a senior, Butler university.


That's an awesome picture!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm packed for the farmer Steve mini gtg.


----------



## hardpan

hautions11 said:


> my daughter at 10. She still helps with firewood as a senior, Butler university.



Best picture and brief story I have seen in a while. Good on you.


----------



## hautions11

nomad_archer said:


> That's an awesome picture!!!




Yes and between her and the two boys, she still spends more time in the wood shop. Came home for C-mass this year, I am making an end grain cutting board for a present, because she saw her boyfriend looking at them and remarking he wanted one, but they are very expensive. Cherry and spalted maple 20" X 22".





She looks a little different today.


----------



## mainewoods

nomad_archer said:


> I'm packed for the farmer Steve mini gtg.




Sure hope FS has plenty of wood around, husky's get awful hungry when they get near them creamsicle's. Give 'em hell, nomad!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> LOL Mike at this point he is just trolling y'all.


Dang trolls  LOL


----------



## chipper1

hautions11 said:


> Yes and between her and the two boys, she still spends more time in the wood shop. Came home for C-mass this year, I am making an end grain cutting board for a present, because she saw her boyfriend looking at them and remarking he wanted one, but they are very expensive. Cherry and spalted maple 20" X 22".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks a little different today.


hautions11, that sure happens fast, doesn't it.
Beautiful daughter and nice cutting board as well.
My older daughters were home this last week. Made me feel a little old.


----------



## svk

You are a brave man to put your mug on here.

Good looking family though.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You are a brave man to put your mug on here.
> 
> Good looking family though.


Thanks.
Besides, I'm proud of who I am today, couldn't always say that.
I have heard there are lots of trolls in these threads though


----------



## beentown

No scrounging today but sure was pretty behind the house this A.M.


----------



## chipper1

beentown said:


> No scrounging today but sure was pretty behind the house this A.M.


I love the reflection off the water in this picture, sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Erik B

hautions11 said:


> Yes and between her and the two boys, she still spends more time in the wood shop. Came home for C-mass this year, I am making an end grain cutting board for a present, because she saw her boyfriend looking at them and remarking he wanted one, but they are very expensive. Cherry and spalted maple 20" X 22".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks a little different today.


You are one very blessed papa.


----------



## cantoo

Going to be too muddy in the bush for awhile so I need to find something else to keep me busy. Thinking I could use a 3 pth grapple for pulling logs and tops. My front mount one is just too heavy for my tractor and not much good for unloading logs. Got the wooden templates made today, start on the steel tomorrow. Going to take awhile to build it. I keep 2nd guessing myself as to how to do the jaws. My other one has 2 cylinders but some online have only 1 cylinder. Throat will open about 40" which should be lots for all I want to do. Any wider and it means the whole thing has to be higher which raises my tipover point higher than I want. Also puts more stress on my 3 pth arms. I don't plan to move brush with it and my biggest logs are 24" any bigger and I would just chain them anyway. Too heavy and too much chance of breaking 3pth arms AGAIN. I hope it rains all weekend, I hate working in the shop when it's nice out.


----------



## chipper1

I managed to scrounge up some wood related items yesterday.
First was a wood splitter about 10 min from my house,
second was the Super Jolly,
third was the creamsicle ms290 and 4 extra chains.
Hope to have the splitter and saw sold quick to pay for the grinder, just have to see what happens though.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Going to be too muddy in the bush for awhile so I need to find something else to keep me busy. Thinking I could use a 3 pth grapple for pulling logs and tops. My front mount one is just too heavy for my tractor and not much good for unloading logs. Got the wooden templates made today, start on the steel tomorrow. Going to take awhile to build it. I keep 2nd guessing myself as to how to do the jaws. My other one has 2 cylinders but some online have only 1 cylinder. Throat will open about 40" which should be lots for all I want to do. Any wider and it means the whole thing has to be higher which raises my tipover point higher than I want. Also puts more stress on my 3 pth arms. I don't plan to move brush with it and my biggest logs are 24" any bigger and I would just chain them anyway. Too heavy and too much chance of breaking 3pth arms AGAIN. I hope it rains all weekend, I hate working in the shop when it's nice out.
> View attachment 489949
> View attachment 489950


Looks great cantoo.
I sure hope that wood is tempered for that application .
I was thinking about you yesterday when I bought the splitter I was talking about in my last post as I bought it about a mile north of Bruce Doll's house.
Good luck getting the grapple done this weekend.


----------



## Agent Orange

need some ID on a couple sticks in my scrounge pile. Very wet and stringy. Red/Slippery Elm, Black Walnut ? The bark had been knocked down a little and that's white paint, not growth.


----------



## svk

beentown said:


> No scrounging today but sure was pretty behind the house this A.M.


Great pics! Is that a river or pond?


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> need some ID on a couple sticks in my scrounge pile. Very wet and stringy. Red/Slippery Elm, Black Walnut ? The bark had been knocked down a little and that's white paint, not growth.


Calling our elm expert @Whitespider


----------



## Whitespider

svk said:


> *Calling our elm expert Whitespider*


That sure appears to be Slippery (Red) Elm to me.
Does it have a slimy/slippery substance under the bark??
*


----------



## farmer steve

here's what happened to some scrounged wood yesterday when two scroungers got together.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> here's what happened to some scrounged wood yesterday when two scroungers got together.
> View attachment 489985


Very nice! How much for the rocking sofa in the third picture?


----------



## nomad_archer

Here is FS running a husky.


----------



## beentown

svk said:


> Great pics! Is that a river or pond?


Technically a creek. It is at its widest behind my house. About 40 yards wide. There us a spillway on the neighbors side.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> here's what happened to some scrounged wood yesterday when two scroungers got together.


I like the chaps and the noodles!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

cantoo said:


> Going.......
> .... I hope it rains all weekend, I hate working in the shop when it's nice out.
> View attachment 489949
> View attachment 489950



Well , if bust up that grapple from lifting something too heavy you can always throw it in the furnace


----------



## MustangMike

So, I did the tax return at the house with the big Oak I took down last year. He wants me to drop 2 more in the Spring.

Here is a shot from his deck, the wood is looking good!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So, I did the tax return at the house with the big Oak I took down last year. He wants me to drop 2 more in the Spring.
> 
> Here is a shot from his deck, the wood is looking good!


Give to Ceaser what is Ceaser's and to Mike what is Mike's.
Great score mike.
Looks like creamsicle heaven there.


----------



## Agent Orange

Got the last scrounge split.








Anyone want to guess how much cordage is there in the pile? Most of it is 18".


----------



## farmer steve

got the wood all split and cleaned up from yesterdays saw carnage. made a nice pile. thanks nomad_archer.


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> got the wood all split and cleaned up from yesterdays saw carnage. made a nice pile. thanks nomad-archer.
> View attachment 490123
> View attachment 490124


Nice pile o sticks.


----------



## farmer steve

Agent Orange said:


> Got the last scrounge split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to guess how much cordage is there in the pile? Most of it is 18".





Agent Orange said:


> Nice pile o sticks.


likewise AO. I'm guessing 4.67 cords in them stacks. not counting whats laying by the splitter.


----------



## zogger

Agent Orange said:


> Got the last scrounge split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to guess how much cordage is there in the pile? Most of it is 18".



More than 1.5 and less than 2.0 cord.


----------



## zogger

farmer steve said:


> got the wood all split and cleaned up from yesterdays saw carnage. made a nice pile. thanks nomad-archer.
> View attachment 490123
> View attachment 490124



I like the farm defense atlas rocket in the background..

Those your poultry houses back there?


----------



## cantoo

Made some progress on the grapple. Had to redo the cylinder locations to fit off the shelf cylinders. I'm dropping off the plywood templates and getting the clams and top brackets plasma cut at a machine shop. Hopefully they can do it fairly quickly.


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> likewise AO. I'm guessing 4.67 cords in them stacks. not counting whats laying by the splitter.


Almost. By measurement it's 5.5 cords. ( not including the stuff on the ground) Worked my rear off on weekends cutting, splitting when I had time after work.


----------



## Agent Orange

zogger said:


> More than 1.5 and less than 2.0 cord.


Thanks. I can measure a cord with a tape, but eyeballing it isn't in my skill set yet.


----------



## zogger

Agent Orange said:


> Thanks. I can measure a cord with a tape, but eyeballing it isn't in my skill set yet.



Ya man, post what it is once it (the loose pile I mean) is stacked square. Doing it from pics is a challenge for sure.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> got the wood all split and cleaned up from yesterdays saw carnage. made a nice pile. thanks nomad-archer.
> View attachment 490123
> View attachment 490124


Looks good, cord+.


zogger said:


> I like the farm defense atlas rocket in the background..
> 
> Those your poultry houses back there?


Doesn't everyone have a big mono pole in the yard.
I like the mono poles across the street, "L" wood.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> So, I did the tax return at the house with the big Oak I took down last year. He wants me to drop 2 more in the Spring.
> 
> Here is a shot from his deck, the wood is looking good!



Is that conflict of interest? LOL
Of course not, Americans help each other.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I got a few pics of the neighbor's 'tops' that I was referring to. Still haven't caught up with him, but here's hoping I can at least scrounge some:
> View attachment 489007
> View attachment 489009
> 
> Here's a scrounger's breakfast before venturing out to the sugar bush to check my taps, complete with fresh syrup:
> View attachment 489010
> 
> And here's the view from the sugar bush:
> View attachment 489013
> 
> 
> Scrounge on fellas.



homemade syrup... and homemade pancakes! can't beat that!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Made some progress on the grapple. Had to redo the cylinder locations to fit off the shelf cylinders. I'm dropping off the plywood templates and getting the clams and top brackets plasma cut at a machine shop. Hopefully they can do it fairly quickly.
> View attachment 490140
> View attachment 490141
> View attachment 490142
> View attachment 490143
> View attachment 490143



like ur designs... we would expect it to be nice in steel... but the claw... in wood... great pattern! so will u trace the wood buck to steel and replicate in steel? wondering....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Nice pile o sticks.



definitely! was just thinking that myself. actually - liked all the pix here...


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> I like the farm defense atlas rocket in the background..
> 
> Those your poultry houses back there?


those are the neighbors organic broiler houses.


----------



## cantoo

Backyard Lumberjack, I'm copying off a heavier grapple and reducing the size so plywood is more forgiving. I'll get a local shop to plasma cut the pieces. And yes all but the 2 pieces I will keep for future will end up in the OWB. Heats me twice, once when burning my brain trying to figure it out and again when I throw it in the OWB. Setting a house in Pickering this week so I will stop in at Princess Auto in Newmarket and pick up the cylinders on the way home. This should speed up dragging small tops out of the bush.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Backyard Lumberjack, I'm copying off a heavier grapple and reducing the size so plywood is more forgiving. I'll get a local shop to plasma cut the pieces. And yes all but the 2 pieces I will keep for future will end up in the OWB. Heats me twice, once when burning my brain trying to figure it out and again when I throw it in the OWB. Setting a house in Pickering this week so I will stop in at Princess Auto in Newmarket and pick up the cylinders on the way home. This should speed up dragging small tops out of the bush.



no doubt a piece a cake for a dude who routinely... takes over full streets and drops in houses... sections at a time. impressive! cranes even more!!  if I was a tree... sure would hate to see 'that claw'... eyeing me over... lol iukwim! great fab up project... enjoyed seeing the handy craftsmanship... in steel, no less!  I like the 3-pt set up... [yep!]

looking fwd to seeing the final version...


----------



## dancan

The only scrounged wood I handled this weekend was the stuff I threw in the furnace .


morewood said:


> I love seeing pictures of you using the winch, I travel to Vermont this weekend to pick up the Igland 3501 I bought. It will lead a much tougher life here than it did in the barn where the guy kept it.
> 
> Shea


You back yet and where are the pics ?


----------



## morewood

dancan said:


> You back yet and where are the pics ?



Posted it in the winch thread, but here is the photo of it in the bed of the truck.


Shea


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> got the wood all split and cleaned up from yesterdays saw carnage. made a nice pile. thanks nomad_archer.
> View attachment 490123
> View attachment 490124


Anytime. No seriously any excuse to exercise the saws, I am in for. 

It also seems the wife has given up and does not care about my saw collecting anymore. I told her I was saw shopping on craigslist and she told me to have fun. Then we had a good laugh at a used stihl ms460 listed for $950. For a few pennies more you can have a brand spankin new ms461.


----------



## MustangMike

You can have a brand new 461 w/B&C for less than that!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> You can have a brand new 461 w/B&C for less than that!



It has been a little while since I was in the stihl shop but I remembered a 461 right in the $950 neighborhood. Some people ask crazy prices on old saws. Best to be an informed customer.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

chipper1 said:


> I managed to scrounge up some wood related items yesterday.
> First was a wood splitter about 10 min from my house,
> second was the Super Jolly,
> third was the creamsicle ms290 and 4 extra chains.
> Hope to have the splitter and saw sold quick to pay for the grinder, just have to see what happens though.View attachment 489951
> View attachment 489952


You are going to really like that grinder. I bought the exact same model this past January thinking I would just use it to even out chains after they get filed inconsistently and fix rocked chains but I have not picked up a file since I mounted the thing on the bench.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

cantoo said:


> Made some progress on the grapple. Had to redo the cylinder locations to fit off the shelf cylinders. I'm dropping off the plywood templates and getting the clams and top brackets plasma cut at a machine shop. Hopefully they can do it fairly quickly.
> View attachment 490140
> View attachment 490141
> View attachment 490142
> View attachment 490143
> View attachment 490143



Awesome!!!!! Very handy attachment.

The neighbor built on similar for the skid steer this past fall. He found a smaller grapple on auction time.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/homemade-skidsteer-log-grapple.286855/


Works really slick and we have a pretty good system down now of me cutting a log load while held in the grapple. After he lets the last cut go he goes back to the log yard for another load and repeat/rinse. His turn around times are about 5 +/- minutes.


----------



## benp

Almost forgot. Went with the neighbor yesterday to check out a job he's doing this week. The 394 is being put to a little different use this week. 

He's going to be dredging out a local lake harbor and here he's making some relief cuts in the ice. 




Aaaaaaand on the way we saw this guys woodpile. I think he wins.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Awesome!!!!! Very handy attachment.
> 
> The neighbor built on similar for the skid steer this past fall. He found a smaller grapple on auction time.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/homemade-skidsteer-log-grapple.286855/
> 
> 
> Works really slick and we have a pretty good system down now of me cutting a log load while held in the grapple. After he lets the last cut go he goes back to the log yard for another load and repeat/rinse. His turn around times are about 5 +/- minutes.


Nice pics over there, enough to keep you busy a while even with the grapple.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I worked on cleaning up last fall's scrounge pile Saturday:




Final total was about 1.5 cords stacked in my 'wood crib' (more was added after this pic


Then I spent a lazy Sunday cooking down my sap scrounge:


Running total, 12 pints of syrup made, and today should have the trees running well.


----------



## cantoo

benp, that's the video I have been looking for. I knew somebody here had one with a single cylinder setup. Now I'm really rethinking my 2 cylinder setup, that one looks like it would do everything I want and at a cheaper price. 2 cylinders are $150 each, Divider/ Combiner is $120 about half the cost of the whole build. and more to break later and connections to leak.


----------



## dancan

Looks like a score there Shea , looks darn near new !!!!
Ben , you'd need a boat up here to find some ice to cut in the lakes .


----------



## benp

cantoo said:


> benp, that's the video I have been looking for. I knew somebody here had one with a single cylinder setup. Now I'm really rethinking my 2 cylinder setup, that one looks like it would do everything I want and at a cheaper price. 2 cylinders are $150 each, Divider/ Combiner is $120 about half the cost of the whole build. and more to break later and connections to leak.



Cantoo,
This is a small grapple but it works pretty well. If the jaws can get around it, it will clamp and hold.


----------



## cantoo

Thanks benp, I'm already pretty far along with this 2 cylinder build so I think I'll continue with the grapple design I have. When I get it done and working I'll make one that opens wider like the one your neighbour has. I made the arm so it will work with a bunch of different attachments hooked onto the end of it. I'll just keep whichever one works better for my wood size, make another arm and sell the surplus one. I plan to use it to drag single tops out so I don't need it to open far.


That last bit was an attempt at a joke. Of course I will keep both grapples.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

A nice little scrounge out of my own front yard. 32" DBH pin oak that I had to climb and rig down because it extended nicely over the house. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Sooooo, 

The 394 scrounged a lot more ice yesterday. I told my neighbor that I did not want any "Uh-oh" texts. Jokingly of course, (but with a serious undertone.)

So when they got there, the guy he was doing the job for was already cutting with a Stihl 362. 

My neighbor gave the 394 to his brother in law with specific instructions about do NOT run it out of fuel and just be really really really really careful that this saw is Ben's one of a kind. His brother in law looked at him and said "I will take a bath before the saw does." Good man. The water is only 4-5 ft deep but still. 

The neighbor said he was out there going great guns with it and topping fluids off every 10 min. Good man.

Anyway here is a video of him and the other guy going at it. Sorry the video is crooked but that is how it was sent to me and I could not get it rotated.


----------



## svk

@benp Putting up ice the old school way? Or opening up the lake for some other purpose?

Find a chain well along it's life and grind the rakers off completely if you want a dedicated ice chain.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> @benp Putting up ice the old school way? Or opening up the lake for some other purpose?
> 
> Find a chain well along it's life and grind the rakers off completely if you want a dedicated ice chain.



Opening up the lake to dredge a harbor out with the Track Hoe. 

Plug got pulled on the project after 25 yards of material out due to the ice conditions deteriorating at a high rate of speed. I guess some BIG cracks opened up around the hoe and the neighbor said we are done. 

The guys said too much longer out there and the hoe was going in. It got pretty bad.

I put a near end of life semi chisel on the saw before we went on Sunday.


----------



## MustangMike

So dang warm out there today I don't know if I'm gonna be able to sell any wood next year!


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Opening up the lake to dredge a harbor out with the Track Hoe.
> 
> Plug got pulled on the project after 25 yards of material out due to the ice conditions deteriorating at a high rate of speed. I guess some BIG cracks opened up around the hoe and the neighbor said we are done.
> 
> The guys said too much longer out there and the hoe was going in. It got pretty bad.
> 
> I put a near end of life semi chisel on the saw before we went on Sunday.


Gotcha

I don't think it would be fun to put a 'hoe through the ice.


----------



## mainewoods

MustangMike said:


> So dang warm out there today I don't know if I'm gonna be able to sell any wood next year!





I'll wager we don't have 2 winters like this in a row, so I'll take it. With the very minor snow cover still left, run off will be at a minimum this spring. Bet you will sell wood this fall with no problem Mike. If you don't, just wait till Jan. when the polar vortex comes, and everyone is out of wood because they "thought they wouldn't need any this year".


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> I'll wager we don't have 2 winters like this in a row, so I'll take. With the very minor snow cover still left, run off will be at a minimum this spring. Bet you will sell wood this fall with no problem Mike. If you don't, just wait till Jan. when the polar vortex comes, and everyone is out of wood because they "thought they wouldn't need any this year".


clint, I will say you are probably right with no 2 winters the same back to back! it's always better to have to much then not enough firewood!!


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Gotcha
> 
> I don't think it would be fun to put a 'hoe through the ice.



Well at least it would keep them off the streets. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Yea Clint, but if they think they need six cord, and they have 3 left ... sales will be down.

Was near 80 today, and I did not have a 4:00 appt scheduled, and my 2:30 cancelled, so I sneaked in a short bike ride! Spring must be here cause I saw a little Garter Snake, and a small group of Turkeys!

Was good to get out, don't think I've been on the bike since Oct. Hunting season just has a way of running into tax season, etc, etc.

Hope everyone got to enjoy the beautiful day!


----------



## benp

This pendulum will swing back and kick us in the nuts boys........Enjoy it while you can.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I worked on cleaning up last fall's scrounge pile Saturday:
> View attachment 490430
> View attachment 490431
> View attachment 490432
> 
> Final total was about 1.5 cords stacked in my 'wood crib' (more was added after this pic
> View attachment 490433
> 
> Then I spent a lazy Sunday cooking down my sap scrounge:
> View attachment 490434
> 
> Running total, 12 pints of syrup made, and today should have the trees running well.



good pix! enjoyed the show!! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Cody

I wouldn't call it much of a scrounge, we cut a couple small oaks down a week ago at the golf course but this little elm tree was just out back of our garage, bark has been falling off since last fall so I figured it was time to go. Split it right away and noticed that it had some pretty grain to it, never seen the orange but I've never cut down a somewhat live elm tree. We've got too much wood that needs split here and I don't want to bring in much more so haven't gotten out to cut much this year.


----------



## mainewoods

Guess everyone is out scrounging up some spring time firewood. Keep up the good work fellers!


----------



## svk

I wish!

It will be next friday at minimum before I can even think about that!


----------



## mainewoods

No weekend XP duty, you're slipping !


----------



## mainewoods

It is pretty treacherous in the woods though, snow has melted and only a thick layer of ice is left. Had to chain up the jeep just to get up the "hill". It's about a 30 % grade to get to the trees I dropped last fall, and ice cleats are required to safely do the limbing.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> No weekend XP duty, you're slipping !


This weekend I have Friday night dinner date with my wife, 4 soccer games/practices Saturday, and celebrating my son's Bday Sunday.

Next Saturday 4 more soccer games and Sunday I am getting my concealed carry permit (finally).


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Guess everyone is out scrounging up some spring time firewood. Keep up the good work fellers!



I had to start mowing already..back to work. Going to be planting the garden shortly. And I still have the big trunk half of oakzilla in the front yard, the other branchy half is out back,(branches meaning, big as normal trees...) been splitting on that daily. Not a lot, but some wheelbarrows full, just chipping away at it. Most of it is gnarly, sorta hard to split, plus shaving the punky wood and bark off of each round first..tedious. Inside though is wonderful great wood. I am planning to try out my new to me used pp5020 on an 14 to 18 inch oak shortly...that will be a technical scrounge, dead in my boss's side yard.


----------



## MustangMike

Every time I think things may be slowing up a bit, I go out to do 2 or 3 tax returns and return to 6 or 7 phone messages! After 4/15 things will change, until then I'll just be thankful I'm not sitting around waitin for the phone to ring!

It is 7 days per week, and every evening is booked, and it does test you. You look forward to it coming (for the money) but you look forward to it ending to relive the fatigue. It is tough being a one horse operation. You do the taxes, print & mail, answer the phones, return the phone messages, respond to the mail, email and faxes and keep track of billing & collecting ... it is like a 5 ring circus. You also respond to all the questions and respond to numerous dumb IRS and State requests. I swear they go out of their way to hire Morons!

May everyone get good refunds this year, and if you get a dumb love note from the IRS or State, don't do anything till you contact your preparer, they send out a lot of stupid stuff!


----------



## SteveSS

Mike - I've always heard that if you wait until the last minute to file your taxes, that your chances of being audited decrease significantly because the IRS has already chosen all of the auditees by that point. Any truth to that in your experience?


----------



## SteveSS

I always wait until about a week before deadline because of that. It drives my wife crazy.


----------



## svk

I have to start digging receipts this weekend. I have all of the incidentals in a big envelope but compiling all of the phone, data, mileage etc sucks. 

Doesn't suck as bad when you get the return though.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Every time I think things may be slowing up a bit, I go out to do 2 or 3 tax returns and return to 6 or 7 phone messages! After 4/15 things will change, until then I'll just be thankful I'm not sitting around waitin for the phone to ring!
> 
> It is 7 days per week, and every evening is booked, and it does test you. You look forward to it coming (for the money) but you look forward to it ending to relive the fatigue. It is tough being a one horse operation. You do the taxes, print & mail, answer the phones, return the phone messages, respond to the mail, email and faxes and keep track of billing & collecting ... it is like a 5 ring circus. You also respond to all the questions and respond to numerous dumb IRS and State requests. I swear they go out of their way to hire Morons!
> 
> May everyone get good refunds this year, and if you get a dumb love note from the IRS or State, don't do anything till you contact your preparer, they send out a lot of stupid stuff!



Get it while the getting is good. There are a couple guys out there right now swearing to end the IRS, remove loopholes, and stream line our system with flat rate taxes. And to top it off the unemployed Morons might want to start cutting firewood for income. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

As I told people years ago (we had tax simplification in 86) every time the Gov simplifies taxes, I get more clients!

I also round everything to the nearest dollar. When client's ask why, I tell them because the government does not have any cents!!!!

Eliminating the IRS when you have millions of existing pension plans is not practical.

Simplification would be nice, many folks would just have someone else do it anyway (like lawn service).

Don't know if there is any truth to that Steve, I kind of think the computers just look for things that either don't match up or are out of line, the the IRS is low on resources. The Obama care crap is very complicated, and is eating up a lot of their time.

I will tell you this, 4 out of 5 notices they sent to my clients are pure nonsense! They don't double check anything. Very frustrating the work I do to clear things up, and I don't bill clients for things that are not their fault.


----------



## mainewoods

Very interesting Mike. Thanks for sharing that bit of wisdom. Just as good as a red oak scrounge!!


----------



## dancan

Honeydo list this morning , hope to get it done by lunch time and go scrounging this afternoon


----------



## Agent Orange

mainewoods said:


> It is pretty treacherous in the woods though, snow has melted and only a thick layer of ice is left. Had to chain up the jeep just to get up the "hill". It's about a 30 % grade to get to the trees I dropped last fall, and ice cleats are required to safely do the limbing.


Stay safe! Snow isn't so bad, but that ice sounds sketchy.


----------



## Erik B

Over the winter a top of an elm broke off and I got that part cut yesterday. I will be taking down what is left of the tree and getting it cut up today. 
No snow on the ground and things are starting to firm up in the woods. Pics when I get done for the day.


----------



## Erik B

I got the last of that elm cut up today. Here are the pics. It should be about 1/3 of a cord.


----------



## dancan

Got the list done so ,,,, Off to the woods !!!
Still had a few stems to haul to the landing from the last time I was out .
Snowed yesterday but the forecast said it should have been all melted today , they were wrong and it didn't .














I went and got the last half dozen stems , the sun finally started to peak out from the clouds so I figured I'd go pop a couple of broken tops/dead standing that I could see .
I got myself ready to winch .







And went to make my way in .







But I came up with a better idea and parked the tractor LOL






I blocked up a dead standing spruce and threw it in the truck LOL
On the way out there's a big pine that was blown down several years ago , 16" at that part of the stem , I had to cut from both sides at the butt polly 24" .











Made plenty of noodles for a little saw , the core of the stem is still white but still too wet to burn this spring but it should be fine by this fall so it'll come home and get split before this summer 
The spruce was dry so I'll burn it on the warmer days .
Here's a pic of the first wood I've split in 2016 .






Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Agent Orange

Had a long reply typed out and lost it....
Finished the skidder.





Cut some hedge. And scored a Coke crate.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Got the list done so ,,,, Off to the woods !!!
> Still had a few stems to haul to the landing from the last time I was out .
> Snowed yesterday but the forecast said it should have been all melted today , they were wrong and it didn't .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got the last half dozen stems , the sun finally started to peak out from the clouds so I figured I'd go pop a couple of broken tops/dead standing that I could see .
> I got myself ready to winch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And went to make my way in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I came up with a better idea and parked the tractor LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked up a dead standing spruce and threw it in the truck LOL
> On the way out there's a big pine that was blown down several years ago , 16" at that part of the stem , I had to cut from both sides at the butt polly 24" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made plenty of noodles for a little saw , the core of the stem is still white but still too wet to burn this spring but it should be fine by this fall so it'll come home and get split before this summer
> The spruce was dry so I'll burn it on the warmer days .
> Here's a pic of the first wood I've split in 2016 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Didn't recall you saying you have a gransfors. How do you like it?


----------



## dancan

Yup , I gots stuff LOL
It's a nice axe , I got it at 50% off a couple of years ago , customer return .
Same length as the x25 and the new Stihl splitter so I can compare all 3 .
In the right wood it's my favourite and the most comfortable to use but I don't think it's worth it's retail , the x25 is a workhorse with the Stihl splitter being the best of the 3 , I'll have to wait for a deal on the Husqvarna to compare the 4th in this size class .
I'll polly buy the Husqvarna splitting maul first , I'm needing to find a long handled heavier weight for those special occasions 
All this and I have 4 powered splitters LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Yup , I gots stuff LOL
> It's a nice axe , I got it at 50% off a couple of years ago , customer return .
> Same length as the x25 and the new Stihl splitter so I can compare all 3 .
> In the right wood it's my favourite and the most comfortable to use but I don't think it's worth it's retail , the x25 is a workhorse with the Stihl splitter being the best of the 3 , I'll have to wait for a deal on the Husqvarna to compare the 4th in this size class .
> I'll polly buy the Husqvarna splitting maul first , I'm needing to find a long handled heavier weight for those special occasions
> All this and I have 4 powered splitters LOL


Nice. 

Is that the axe or maul?


----------



## Agent Orange

dancan said:


> Yup , I gots stuff LOL All this and I have 4 powered splitters LOL


Good Lord, I thought I had to much with three different weight mauls. My wife would hit me with one if I even looked at one in the store.


----------



## noob290

Spent the morning out at the honey hole. A friend of a friend got us access into about 10 acres of woods to "clean up" all the fallen stuff. For the last 4 or 5 saturdays we have gotten about this each time. 

We are working on getting permission to the down the dead stuff. There are several dozen giant ash trees prime for the picking. Several winters for several people ready to be pulled out of there still.


----------



## Khntr85

Hey guys got a big job I workin on, 90 trees logged all hardwood and I gettin all tops.... I got two more loads today before work, and a few pics of my wood pile....anyway I know you guys like pics so here they are...last pic is my black walnut only pile....


----------



## chipper1

mainewoods said:


> I'll wager we don't have 2 winters like this in a row, so I'll take it. With the very minor snow cover still left, run off will be at a minimum this spring. Bet you will sell wood this fall with no problem Mike. If you don't, just wait till Jan. when the polar vortex comes, and everyone is out of wood because they "thought they wouldn't need any this year".





chucker said:


> clint, I will say you are probably right with no 2 winters the same back to back! it's always better to have to much then not enough firewood!!


I'm right there with you guys. I also agree with Mike so I'm just planning for 2 winters from now, the wood piles will be big this yr.
No wood today other than a 2x4, but managed to get the new Super Jolly mounted to a 2x4 so I can put it on the bench or take it off in a matter of seconds. Makes it so I can work on the saws on the same bench as I grind on, just throw the grinders underneath the bench. The bench was scrounged from a covered trailer I sold last yr.
When I get a chance/feel like it I have been cutting all sorts of small stuff at my place, nothing over 6" all from the wet snow 2 weeks ago. I bet I have another 1/2 cord of cherry out back to get yet.
Got most of the broken limbs that were still hanging trimmed up the other day.
I took a picture of the newest wood pile while I was about 20' up trimming.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that the axe or maul?



5 1/2lb splitting axe .



Agent Orange said:


> Good Lord, I thought I had to much with three different weight mauls. My wife would hit me with one if I even looked at one in the store.



I hate passing up good deals LOL



Khntr85 said:


> Hey guys got a big job I workin on, 90 trees logged all hardwood and I gettin all tops.... I got two more loads today before work, and a few pics of my wood pile....anyway I know you guys like pics so here they are...last pic is my black walnut only pile....View attachment 491655
> View attachment 491656



Nice piles , up here after a logging operation has gone threw you'd be lucky to find anything bigger than 2" .


----------



## JustJeff

Khntr85 said:


> Hey guys got a big job I workin on, 90 trees logged all hardwood and I gettin all tops.... I got two more loads today before work, and a few pics of my wood pile....anyway I know you guys like pics so here they are...last pic is my black walnut only pile....View attachment 491655
> View attachment 491656


Yeah you suck! Now get to work!


----------



## Khntr85

Ya I tell ya it's hard to believe what is wasted by logging....I mean there are some big limb/logs that were pretty damn straight that you think could be used for something....I do like getting/cutting wood but I also hate to see old trees cut down so it is bitter sweet....


----------



## MustangMike

For wood that is too small for the mill, but looks good for something, you can always get a cheap guide (like the Beam Machine) and make you own post & beams like I did from Ash for my new hunting cabin.


----------



## Khntr85

Wow mustang that will be awesome.... Ya I wish I had more time on my hands, and some equipment to Laod some of these logs and I would for sure be stacking them at my house as I have all the room I need.....and by the way mustang how do you like your 460.... I got a new 461 and I absolutely love it...


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> . . . managed to get the new Super Jolly mounted to a 2x4 so I can put it on the bench or take it off in a matter of seconds.


I like your mounting cleat.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> For wood that is too small for the mill, but looks good for something, you can always get a cheap guide (like the Beam Machine) and make you own post & beams like I did from Ash for my new hunting cabin.


I like that Mike.
Great job, that's an awesome hunting cabin.
I wish we had some straight poles like that on my buddies 50 acres. He has a bunch of pines that would work, but most will be shorter or smaller in diameter.
Do you have to go back and straighten your cuts out on the first slabbing cut.
We want to make two bridges one that the trucks ad trailer can cross and we had talked about milling lumber for that as well as a hunting shack.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I like your mounting cleat.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert.
I liked this idea for now because I don't need to build another bench, just attached the "rub rail" like on a trailer to the front of the bench.
It overhangs nicely and will allow me to move them around until I get a setup that works for me.
As it is it seems to be working well with the raker grinder against the wall and the 3/8" next to it. The .325 is the one I use the least and also right next to the vice so it gets taken off the bench most often for saw work or hand filing in the vice.
All this is just a temporary setup til I get a garage/pole barn built. How temporal is is will be dependent on the cash flow situation.


----------



## Philbert

I mount grinders on pieces of 3/4" plywood, and clamp them to the worksuface - might be my work bench, a picnic table, etc. Some guys mount theirs on a cleat, and hold the cleat in a vice. Thought about drilling holes in my wood bases, and mounting them temporarily to the bench with long bolts and wing nuts. But this is the first time I have seen this design.

Copied it over to this thread, for reference: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...mprovements-tweaks.197073/page-7#post-5791411

Hope that is OK.

Philbert


----------



## wudpirat

How nice
When the scrounge comes to you. My grandson, Mikey called the other day.
" Move the blue P/U and the splitter, you have a loadof maple coming".
Twenty min later a chip truck backs down the drive. Where do you want it dumped?
I must have gotten the stuff that was to big for the chipper, some rounds close to 40"and other monsters.
Even had three pieces with cable and eyes attached. The driver did warn me about the cables.
Me and two saws got a workout yesterday, My azz is dragging and I still got four chains to sharpen.
The Makita 6400/20" and the Dolly7900/24"proved their worth and didn't have to drag out the 32" bar.
It sure felt good, powerful saws, sharp chain digging into that hardwood, chips flying.
Gotta run, got some firewood to cover, rain is coming.


----------



## dancan

Great Score wudpirat !
I have to go looking for mine , was out this morning as a matter of fact , looking for "Permit" wood when we move out out the little corner we're in , found these 







No big stuff , it's all gone but this'll still work


----------



## dancan

Here's the difference 1 day makes .
Yesterday .






Today .


----------



## MustangMike

My 046/460s are all ported, and I love em ported, 461 are VG saws. But all of those posts & beams (some 27') were all cut with the 441 & 044. Would have gone must faster with the 460s and square file chain, but I learned about that later.

We just stacked them and held them down with tie down straps. We lost a few of them due to warpage, but it was obvious as soon as you cut them. One of them warped so badly you heard it cracking and it just seemed to implode! I think we only lost 2 or 3 pieces out of 22 that we cut.

To build the cabin we used 8 - 12' posts (4 on each side), 2 - 17' posts (one front & one back, Center), 4 - 20' cross beams, and 3 - 27' beams going front to back.

I adjusted the beam machine to make them all 6.5" X 6.5", except the ridge beam which is 3" X 9.5". The excess wood cut from the ridge beam was used to make the stairs. The tree used to make the ridge beam and stairs was over 50 years old, and about 14-16" in diameter.

We did not have any heavy equipment. We stood the walls up with a hand cranked Rope Come Along. It was a lot of work, but we did it.

All of the Ash trees had blown down in storms, and I feared they would never re grow due to the Emerald Ash bore, so I felt I had to do something with them, and we needed a bigger cabin anyway. I remembered my Aunt's barn was post & beam, and still had some of the bark on the corners of the posts, so I figured what the heck! It is all Ash except for one post which is Cherry. It is a lot easier to drill holes in that one.


----------



## USMC615

Alright fellers...I figured I'd post this up here...been here a little over a year...and take a look at what you assholes did, lol. The CAD is what it is...I started this chit with two saws...you buncha sorry ass men folk. If I don't quit the site now, it'll replicate...thanks a lot you ******* chainsaw runners. Every damn one of ya I'm gonna blame....Get ready for chainsaw lawsuits. You batsards for doing this to me....


----------



## dancan

Nice fleet UMC615 
Mike , I had a straight piece fir turn into a banana last summer as I was cutting it on the mill , into the furnace pile it went LOL


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We have nothing to do with you buying a boat...


----------



## dancan

He's trying to one up woodnazi ...


----------



## dancan

I did bring home a load on dry porcupine killed no split spruce for burning this week .
All my wood is in the backyard but it's real soft and I don't want to turn it into a muckfield unless I have to .


----------



## SteveSS

USMC615 said:


> View attachment 491755
> Alright fellers...I figured I'd post this up here...been here a little over a year...and take a look at what you assholes did, lol. The CAD is what it is...I started this chit with two saws...you buncha sorry ass men folk. If I don't quit the site now, it'll replicate...thanks a lot you ******* chainsaw runners. Every damn one of ya I'm gonna blame....Get ready for chainsaw lawsuits. You batsards for doing this to me....View attachment 491754


Dibz on the oh two four??


----------



## JustJeff

USMC615 said:


> View attachment 491755
> Alright fellers...I figured I'd post this up here...been here a little over a year...and take a look at what you assholes did, lol. The CAD is what it is...I started this chit with two saws...you buncha sorry ass men folk. If I don't quit the site now, it'll replicate...thanks a lot you ******* chainsaw runners. Every damn one of ya I'm gonna blame....Get ready for chainsaw lawsuits. You batsards for doing this to me....View attachment 491754


I like that you are an equal opportunity sawyer!


----------



## Philbert

USMC615 said:


> ...been here a little over a year...and take a look at what you assholes did, lol. The CAD is what it is...I started this chit with two saws....


Go 'infect' others. You're a 'carrier' now . . .

Philbert


----------



## SteveSS

I'd be ashamed to post pics of my saws after seeing all those shelf queens.


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> I'd be ashamed to post pics of my saws after seeing all those shelf queens.


You better quit it...I busted my arse to clean these animals for their storage this upcoming summer. Highs been in the 80's here the last few days. I'm trading my chainsaws for a tank top and flip flops...lol.


----------



## dancan

80*'s ?
16* here tonight .


----------



## USMC615

It's been a helluva ride guys this past year. I've bought several saws from several members and haven't had a single hiccup in the buying process.

I do know one thing...if any of you folks drift through Mid-Ga down I-75, I'll put a free roof over ya head, and feed ya some good groceries...I guarantee it. Ya'll a bunch of good fellas and I appreciate the friendships and knowledge I've got here. Nuthin' shy of total respect here for you folks. And I hope it continues for years guys. I'd love to put any of you folks on some of the finest bass, bream, and crappie fishin' you've ever seen. The water temps are getting right...about two more weeks and I may not chime back in for a month or so. We gonna get'em fellas...there ain't another therapy on the planet, like snatchin' fish lips. I hope all my brothers out there have a great afternoon/evening.


----------



## SteveSS

USMC615 said:


> You better quit it...I busted my arse to clean these animals for their storage this upcoming summer. Highs been in the 80's here the last few days. I'm trading my chainsaws for a tank top and flip flops...lol.


They do look awesome. We're getting close here. Was a little cool yesterday and today with the showers, but we have daffodils in flower in the yard. Won't be long now for shorts and flip flops.


----------



## svk

That's quite the sparkly clean fleet there USMC! Mine don't look quite that clean, not even the new one!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> That's quite the sparkly clean fleet there USMC! Mine don't look quite that clean, not even the new one!


I've been fooling with them, cleaning them up, for about two weeks, in the evening time after work. Of course I don't cut near the amount of wood you folks do...it's the damn CAD fellas. What I got is what I got...ain't no geeked up saws, nothing like that. I sure like'em. They all run great.


----------



## Khntr85

Damn UMC that's impressive stable, like to give those ladies a go... LMAO...


----------



## MustangMike

I got a purty 024 that needs a p&c. Got it after tax season started so have not even looked at it yet, but I know it is fried.


----------



## crowbuster

Khntr85 said:


> Ya I tell ya it's hard to believe what is wasted by logging....I mean there are some big limb/logs that were pretty damn straight that you think could be used for something....I do like getting/cutting wood but I also hate to see old trees cut down so it is bitter sweet....



Yip. You are right. That's why what we do is so important. We minimize waste and get heat for it. Keep it up fellas


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I got a purty 024 that needs a p&c. Got it after tax season started so have not even looked at it yet, but I know it is fried.


Limbing saw or fix and sell?


----------



## Oldmaple

USMC615 said:


> It's been a helluva ride guys this past year. I've bought several saws from several members and haven't had a single hiccup in the buying process.
> 
> I do know one thing...if any of you folks drift through Mid-Ga down I-75, I'll put a free roof over ya head, and feed ya some good groceries...I guarantee it. Ya'll a bunch of good fellas and I appreciate the friendships and knowledge I've got here. Nuthin' shy of total respect here for you folks. And I hope it continues for years guys. I'd love to put any of you folks on some of the finest bass, bream, and crappie fishin' you've ever seen. The water temps are getting right...about two more weeks and I may not chime back in for a month or so. We gonna get'em fellas...there ain't another therapy on the planet, like snatchin' fish lips. I hope all my brothers out there have a great afternoon/evening.


Fish fry at USMC'S. Maybe wrangle a fishing trip out of it too.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Limbing saw or fix and sell?



Have not even thought it through yet, but it was just "given" to me.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I got a purty 024 that needs a p&c. Got it after tax season started so have not even looked at it yet, but I know it is fried.



Interesting little saw, a bit of a sleeper. I think mostly because it is overshadowed by the almost legendary 026. My brother's only saw is a o24 and it is seldom used. He called a couple weeks ago and told me he is removing a triple stem maple (silver I think) that is showing failure and one part will fall on his garage. He had already dropped the easiest stem and bucked it to firewood size. Free wood so I go there with my trailer. That sucker is 27" DBH. He said it was a little slow cutting the 10' long, large diameter section. Ya think! At first I was a little embarrassed to tell him I would have dropped and chunked it with a 460. Wet and HEAVY stuff and a twist in the grain. Fun noodling though.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Interesting little saw, a bit of a sleeper. I think mostly because it is overshadowed by the almost legendary 026. My brother's only saw is a o24 and it is seldom used. He called a couple weeks ago and told me he is removing a triple stem maple (silver I think) that is showing failure and one part will fall on his garage. He had already dropped the easiest stem and bucked it to firewood size. Free wood so I go there with my trailer. That sucker is 27" DBH. He said it was a little slow cutting the 10' long, large diameter section. Ya think! At first I was a little embarrassed to tell him I would have dropped and chunked it with a 460. Wet and HEAVY stuff and a twist in the grain. Fun noodling though.


Those big silver trunks are virtually unsplittable when they get twisted like that! Noodle or hydro only!


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Those big silver trunks are virtually unsplittable when they get twisted like that! Noodle or hydro only!



Thanks for the confirmation. I have only infrequent experience with silver maple and none this size. I saw the twist immediately and didn't even try them with a maul or wedges. They sure hold a lot of water also. CSS in spring and burn in first winter?


----------



## MustangMike

Silver splits MUCH easier than Norway Maple! When straight grained, Red & Silver are fairly easy to split.


----------



## USMC615

Beautiful day here fellas...had to take my daughter to a Dr's appt, took off at lunchtime. Everything here is gettin' yellow with the nemesis pollen. It kills me, wears my sinuses out. We're gonna fry about 15 crappie, do some hush puppies, fries, and a little pot of cheese grits. Quality time at its best. You fellers enjoys your day.


----------



## chipper1

Oldmaple said:


> Fish fry at USMC'S. Maybe wrangle a fishing trip out of it too.


Pick me up on your way down Oldmaple.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I mount grinders on pieces of 3/4" plywood, and clamp them to the worksuface - might be my work bench, a picnic table, etc. Some guys mount theirs on a cleat, and hold the cleat in a vice. Thought about drilling holes in my wood bases, and mounting them temporarily to the bench with long bolts and wing nuts. But this is the first time I have seen this design.
> 
> Copied it over to this thread, for reference: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...mprovements-tweaks.197073/page-7#post-5791411
> 
> Hope that is OK.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert.
It works quite well, and if it helps someone out that's even better.
I will be shortening the 2x4's once I figure out where I like the grinder and using the pieces I cut off to strengthen the "rub rail" this will help take out the slight flex in the 2x4 on the outside(rub rail). As it is I just held a 2x4 in between the bench and the rub rail and put a screw in to adjust the gap. I will post some pictures when I finally do it. I have some mods to make to the grinder itself that I will also post over there.
Here's another thread that has a few tips for grinding rakers.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anybody-grind-their-rakers-like-this.293770/

It's OK that you put it over there, I have read that thread a couple times myself.
I watched the videos you posted and found the one on the setup helpful as my new grinder was not centered so I found myself having to move the chain stop when going from right to left cutters to make them equal length, not acceptable on a grinder that claims to self center. I was going to look it up in the manual, but the video explained it and showed it, not need to now.
Hopefully I can find a deal on a Silvey and make all the little grinders go bye .

Mike what do you use for square grinding.


----------



## USMC615

All you fellas gotta do is show up...we'll eat a fine fish fry and go catch the same. The slab crappie are one thing, the bream are the go-getters...when you can fill 2-4, 48-50 qt coolers, cain't even find room for ice. It's a helluva time guys. I'm talkin' as soon as the cork hits the water, it dont even get a chance to straighten up, settle upright...it gets sucked down that quick. 

I don't have any young kids, nieces/nephews any more...you talk about about fun watching those guys and gals catching fish when they were so much younger. Ain't a thing on this planet can replace those days. My 17 yr old daughter still goes fishin' with the ol' man every chance she gets. My best fishin' buddy, my son who is 24, is in the Navy, stationed in San Diego, aboard the Carl Vinson aircraft carrier. Fellas...he and I could wear'em out. We'll do it again one day soon. My baby girl heads to college this fall...about a 3 hour drive from home. We gonna get our share of the fish fellas...I guarantee it. She'll have it no other way.


----------



## Khntr85

Well USMC, I sure wish I was fishing with you today.... Raining all damn day here in central IN.... Well In case anyone was questioning my chainsaw and wood cutting addiction, yes I have been cutting in it all day lol.....I am actually a "scrounger" all the time I just lucked into the logging job because I have a good reputation around led here for taking care of people land.....am I crazy for cutting all day in the rain, possibly, but when I get a whole day alone I have to capitalize while I can....already got 3 loads, and these have been at my "scrounging" spots not the logging spot.... I have luckily been able to get most of the wood today by cutting and rolling, or throwing the wood to the truck which I leave parked on the country road.... Anyway here are some picks, and yes the ol trusty f250s 4x4 is getting a work out today LMAO....


----------



## nomad_archer

You done wore that creamsicle out. It has rolled over and is playing dead


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Pick me up on your way down Oldmaple.


Me too, bring your rifles as we are going hog hunting also!


----------



## USMC615

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 491954
> View attachment 491953
> View attachment 491952
> Well USMC, I sure wish I was fishing with you today.... Raining all damn day here in central IN.... Well In case anyone was questioning my chainsaw and wood cutting addiction, yes I have been cutting in it all day lol....am I crazy, possibly, but when I get a whole day alone I have to capitalize while I can....already got 3 loads, and these have been at my "scrounging" spots not the logging spot.... I have luckily been able to get most of the wood today by cutting and rolling, or throwing the wood to the truck which I leave parked on the country road.... Anyway here are some picks, and yes the ol trusty f250s 4x4 is getting a work out today LMAO....


Nice, my man. Good on you.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Me too, bring your rifles as we are going hog hunting also!


The wild hog huntin'...they're a dime a dozen. After the first shot, they scatter, then come right back to the scene of the crime. Shootin' fish in a barrel, brother, would be an understatement. They're just pigs....


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> They're just pigs....


Yes, very tasty pigs!


----------



## USMC615

They ain't nothin'...the sows and the the little ones, they're a gimmee. The old boys are the ones you want. They hang back like bucks, in the wood line...well before makin' their way into the fields or open ground. The boars ain't stupid...but sometimes they get caught up in wrong crosshairs. He was just shy of 500 lbs....


----------



## svk

Dang!

I'd probably shoot the sows and fill the coolers!


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> The wild hog huntin'...they're a dime a dozen. After the first shot, they scatter, then come right back to the scene of the crime. Shootin' fish in a barrel, brother, would be an understatement. They're just pigs....



I really need to get down there and do some hog huntin'. Sounds like a lot of fun. Heck people by me pay to hunt them on high fence game farms.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> I really need to get down there and do some hog huntin'. Sounds like a lot of fun. Heck people by me pay to hunt them on high fence game farms.


You can come here brother, and shoot all you can stand. You could bring an ice truck, and still wanna blister more.


----------



## johnnylabguy

U guys' fresh cut wood piles are making me jealous! It's been really warm here in Ohio with even 70 high today but it won't stop raining either! Saturday was nice though and the next door neighbor just happened to have the power company drop a big ash in his yard. He got to borrow and forget to put bar oil in my saws for the first 5 tanks(sigh). I had other plans for the stump. Trying out my new carving bar! Ash doesn't carve as easy as I thought but there's a dog starting to come outta that log!


----------



## svk

johnnylabguy said:


> U guys' fresh cut wood piles are making me jealous! It's been really warm here in Ohio with even 70 high today but it won't stop raining either! Saturday was nice though and the next door neighbor just happened to have the power company drop a big ash in his yard. He got to borrow and forget to put bar oil in my saws for the first 5 tanks(sigh). I had other plans for the stump. Trying out my new carving bar! Ash doesn't carve as easy as I thought but there's a dog starting to come outta that log!
> View attachment 491960


Awesome!


----------



## USMC615

Don't know exactly where to put this guys...but since my fishin daughter who likes to wear'em out...Her graduation dress just cost the ol' man about $700 bucks. I asked her if a pair of Wally World Wranglers would suffice?? You can figure out real quick how long that turd in the punch bowl lasted on that thing. 

She's my baby...so grown up. She's a beautiful young lady. I just want her and her older brother to be something better than me fellas... I'm just a sweat niggra trying to keep the Air Forces C-17, C-5, C-130's F-15's flyin'. I do what I can for this country...and I won't stop for nothing nor no one. 

Here's a pic of the freedom and what I live for...doing my little part for this country, so my baby girl gets her chance....she's my baby girl. And I'm gonna miss her soooo much when she hits college.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I really need to get down there and do some hog huntin'. Sounds like a lot of fun. Heck people by me pay to hunt them on high fence game farms.


 i'm ready NA and so is the camper. the F-250 can haul a couple thousand lbs. that's a lot of hams and sausage.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> You done wore that creamsicle out. It has rolled over and is playing dead


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615. what line and rod weight do you use on the fishies down there. thinking my ultralight rod with 4 lb. test would be lots of fun.


----------



## MustangMike

You guys enjoy the Fishin and Hog hunting ...

Now, which school are you sending that girl to???

Hey, ... I went through it many years ago!!! It is both a happy and tough time.


----------



## svk

Boy do I hate compiling receipts/expenses for taxes!

I think I'm even getting a refund this year and I still don't want to have to do it!

@MustangMike you guys definitely prove your worth when it comes time to cash the refund check though.


----------



## Khntr85

Johnny I hear ya man been warm and wet as hell here... That dogs is bad ass, always wanted to try that... UMC, I mean absolutely no disrespect, and I have a 8 month old daughter now, so I can appreciate it, but you do have a beautiful daughter, you are alucky man and thanks for your service,,,, my hats off sir!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> USMC615. what line and rod weight do you use on the fishies down there. thinking my ultralight rod with 4 lb. test would be lots of fun.


I would use my ultra light and 6ft medium action with 6lb floro


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> Don't know exactly where to put this guys...but since my fishin daughter who likes to wear'em out...Her graduation dress just cost the ol' man about $700 bucks. I asked her if a pair of Wally World Wranglers would suffice?? You can figure out real quick how long that turd in the punch bowl lasted on that thing.
> 
> She's my baby...so grown up. She's a beautiful young lady. I just want her and her older brother to be something better than me fellas... I'm just a sweat niggra trying to keep the Air Forces C-17, C-5, C-130's F-15's flyin'. I do what I can for this country...and I won't stop for nothing nor no one.
> 
> Here's a pic of the freedom and what I live for...doing my little part for this country, so my baby girl gets her chance....she's my baby girl. And I'm gonna miss her soooo much when she hits college.
> View attachment 491965


Holy moly $700 for a dress. I am screwed my daughter turned 4 today. By the time she gets that old I don't wanna think what a dress will cost.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i'm ready NA and so is the camper. the F-250 can haul a couple thousand lbs. that's a lot of hams and sausage.


Im in. That camper has some serious room in it.


----------



## Khntr85

Oh and by the way nomad that was hilarious!!!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Boy do I hate compiling receipts/expenses for taxes!
> 
> I think I'm even getting a refund this year and I still don't want to have to do it!
> 
> @MustangMike you guys definitely prove your worth when it comes time to cash the refund check though.



My favorite is when someone says "I hate taxes", and I reply "That is why I'm so busy"!!!!

I figured out a long time ago that every successful business needs to have a niche. So I prepare tax returns in the client's home, with a portable computer, and I have been doing that since 1983, when no one else did that (went on my own in 1980, but prepared by hand the first 3 years). I do not advertise, my business is all word of mouth, and I have all I can keep up with. I also work evenings & week ends (7 days a week in tax season). I can't tell you how many times I ask for something, and the client runs into another room and gets it, and we FINISH.

My Dad used to make everyone come into the office. They would forget to bring something, the folder would go into the hold pile, they would promise to call the next day, and you would hear from them 3 weeks later, after you forgot what the H*** you needed! My system reduces that problem. I let the more organized folks come to me, saves me travel time.

The way I see it, I observed the problem my Dad was having, and figured out a solution that would make the client want to use me. It worked. The only problem is that working inside those two weeks in April just kills me! When the weather is bad, I don't mind so much. Hey, I guess that's why it's called work!


----------



## svk

There's definitely something to be said about working hard for shorter periods of time to be able to have some nice time off during other parts of the year. 

Speaking of working hard, we never hear from @MechanicMatt anymore!


----------



## MustangMike

I keep him in touch, he is very busy with his promotion. Going directly from Mechanic to Service Manager is an opportunity not to be squandered. He is very busy, but doing well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SteveSS said:


> Mike - I've always heard that if you wait until the last minute to file your taxes, that your chances of being audited decrease significantly because the IRS has already chosen all of the auditees by that point. Any truth to that in your experience?



you can almost take this to the bank... pay ALL your taxes due by due date, and file for all extensions to file the actual return you may be legally entitled to... after that, its just a c-rap shoot! 

there are no extensions for tax due by date, only for filing compliance...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Had a long reply typed out and lost it....
> Finished the skidder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut some hedge. And scored a Coke crate.



skidder looks good. like the design, welding and bracing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> Hey guys got a big job I workin on, 90 trees logged all hardwood and I gettin all tops.... I got two more loads today before work, and a few pics of my wood pile....anyway I know you guys like pics so here they are...last pic is my black walnut only pile....View attachment 491655
> View attachment 491656



yes, these pix qualify as pix we like... lol


----------



## mainewoods

I'd say MM is an ultimate scrounger. He scrounges up wood for himself, and scrounges up money for others. Multi talented guy right there!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounging... it's an art!!! lol


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Can't do no scroungin' with snow up to my man boobs!


Man this was a classic post. Last winter sure was a different beast compared to this year!


----------



## Agent Orange

MustangMike said:


> My favorite is when someone says "I hate taxes", and I reply "That is why I'm so busy"!!!!
> 
> I figured out a long time ago that every successful business needs to have a niche. So I prepare tax returns in the client's home, with a portable computer, and I have been doing that since 1983, when no one else did that (went on my own in 1980, but prepared by hand the first 3 years). I do not advertise, my business is all word of mouth, and I have all I can keep up with. I also work evenings & week ends (7 days a week in tax season). I can't tell you how many times I ask for something, and the client runs into another room and gets it, and we FINISH.
> 
> My Dad used to make everyone come into the office. They would forget to bring something, the folder would go into the hold pile, they would promise to call the next day, and you would hear from them 3 weeks later, after you forgot what the H*** you needed! My system reduces that problem. I let the more organized folks come to me, saves me travel time.
> 
> The way I see it, I observed the problem my Dad was having, and figured out a solution that would make the client want to use me. It worked. The only problem is that working inside those two weeks in April just kills me! When the weather is bad, I don't mind so much. Hey, I guess that's why it's called work!


That's an excellent business model, something to be damn proud of. I hope it continues to prosper for you.


----------



## wudpirat

Couple months ago, I was complaining about the beavers clear cutting my back acerage.
Well, I got in touch with Trapper Steve and asked if he could help.
"Happy to help, lets set some traps and see what we can do" was his reply.
This morning he had one about 40#. That's three so far, the other two were alittle smaller.
Steve said he'd leave the traps for a couple days to see if he got them all.
The carcasses are going to his farmer friend, to use as coyote bait.
Guess I'll have to go and clean up the mess the beavers made, they're bad loggers.
Lot of hung trees and even a barber chair, hope he was wearing his PPE.
Talking to Steve, He says beavers have become a real problem. 
No live traping to relocate, affaid of the Beaver Fever and someother deseases spreading.
No limit, get as many as you can, before March 31st
I still have that big pile of "free wood" to c&s, one butt measured 44". about the limit for a 24"
bar, I can go out to 32".
'

.


----------



## SteveSS

Are the furs worth anything?


----------



## USMC615

Took the day off fellas, had a Dr's appt. I managed to vacuum out the boat and wash the sides of him. Pollen is gettin' crazy around here, covering everything. Fixin' to get the cover back on the crappie, bass, and bream scrounger. A little scrounging of a different kind...lol. Enjoy your day fellas.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

USMC615 said:


> View attachment 492151
> View attachment 492148
> Took the day off fellas, had a Dr's appt. I managed to vacuum out the boat and wash the sides of him. Pollen is gettin' crazy around here, covering everything. Fixin' to get the cover back on the crappie, bass, and bream scrounger. A little scrounging of a different kind...lol. Enjoy your day fellas.
> View attachment 492148



Water is still hard here. "A bit" early for boats.


----------



## nomad_archer

USMC615 said:


> View attachment 492151
> View attachment 492148
> Took the day off fellas, had a Dr's appt. I managed to vacuum out the boat and wash the sides of him. Pollen is gettin' crazy around here, covering everything. Fixin' to get the cover back on the crappie, bass, and bream scrounger. A little scrounging of a different kind...lol. Enjoy your day fellas.
> View attachment 492148



Ohhhh baby. Your making me want to get a boat again. I want something 17-19' modified or deep V. Need to have room now for 4 to go fishing. But first, I need to pay off my student loans just over 3 years left.


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Couple months ago, I was complaining about the beavers clear cutting my back acerage.
> Well, I got in touch with Trapper Steve and asked if he could help.
> "Happy to help, lets set some traps and see what we can do" was his reply.
> This morning he had one about 40#. That's three so far, the other two were alittle smaller.
> Steve said he'd leave the traps for a couple days to see if he got them all.
> The carcasses are going to his farmer friend, to use as coyote bait.
> Guess I'll have to go and clean up the mess the beavers made, they're bad loggers.
> Lot of hung trees and even a barber chair, hope he was wearing his PPE.
> Talking to Steve, He says beavers have become a real problem.
> No live traping to relocate, affaid of the Beaver Fever and someother deseases spreading.
> No limit, get as many as you can, before March 31st
> I still have that big pile of "free wood" to c&s, one butt measured 44". about the limit for a 24"
> bar, I can go out to 32".
> '
> 
> .


Those darn beavers are resilient buggers.

Biggest we trapped were 68 and 78 lbs.


----------



## cantoo

USMC615, we had a few little piggies around here too.


----------



## svk

Oof


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wow that is one big pig


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> USMC615, we had a few little piggies around here too.
> View attachment 492201


Sweet...


----------



## cantoo

He had a big set on both ends but I only took pictures of the one end. A neighbour was raising them and a bunch got out. I shot a bigger one but it got away in the bush and I was smart enough not to go after it. Tracked it for 4 hours the next morning but lost the blood trail, I think he ran out of blood and was still going. My nephew shot a sow, this is her skull. Tusk was pushed out real bad on one side because upper was missing they rub together to keep them sharp, the other side was normal.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I think I'd use the .300 win mag for those beasts


----------



## cantoo

Remington 870 express and slugs. Friend of my son was shooting at it with his cross bow, he missed and it charged him. He froze and I shot it about 20 yards or so from him. I'm a decent shot but I would say we both had a lucky day that day. These were raised in a bush away from people and were pretty aggressive.


----------



## Khntr85

Well her is today's scrounge... Had to hand split alot to load it because a lot of the walnut was 25" or so dia..... The owner kept telling me to take more wood until today it's all gone so no more he can give me LOL..... Got a huge load of ash too....also got to run about the 6th tank of gas threw my new beloved ms461, and her torque and power still amaze me....was to tired and ready for dinner and a beer, so didnt get pic of huge ash load... Anyway her are pics of mostly hand split walnut and some ash!!!!!kyle


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 >_Well her is today's scrounge... Had to hand split alot to load it because a lot of the walnut was 25" or so dia....._


today I got out one of my big axes and cut some wood. problem wood. actually pine roots in my yard. never had any in many years, these just showed up. easy to trip over. axe went thru them easy enough. about 2-3" in diameter. 4-18" in length or so and at or just above ground level. the ones that were T's... they were a bit of a pain... but away I swung the axe until all had given up. then I put them in my daily campfire... and to ash dust they became. I only mention it because seeing your pix of all that wood and you had to hand split it... omg,  not too sure I would welcome that job... having swung my axe for 20 mins or so... even if you call it fun! lol  nice pile of chunks, good to see you got both your premix fuel and bar lube to assist your axed hand splitting operations... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I always am on the scrounge for free firewood! why just the other day and day before... I scrounged me up some oak firewood walking with my dog thru neighborhood. free. one in my neighbors yard and one on another's curb... free and oak!  will have to post up pix of the bigger limb scrounge... I already burned the smaller ones. all mind you... all... I could hand carry home. to be free scrounged firewood it don't have to be a huge pile... but more so something u just picked up and scrounged. imo... one piece qualifies!


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> I think I'd use the .300 win mag for those beasts



Same here! But I use a .300 winny for anything big game.


----------



## mainewoods

You're right svk, quite a difference a year makes. Last year at this time we were almost at 120" of snowfall. This winter I don't believe we ever had over 1' at a time on the ground. Just about bare now and spring cuttin' has begun, in MARCH! Almost unheard of up here. Town road crews had plenty of time to cut up fallen tree's and limbs and there are piles of wood along the road everywhere. A scroungers paradise!


----------



## SteveSS

svk said:


> Those darn beavers are resilient buggers.
> 
> Biggest we trapped were 68 and 78 lbs.


Holy cow! I had no idea that beavers got that big. Are they good for anything besides killing? Can ya' eat 'em? Fur value? Leather?


----------



## hardpan

cantoo said:


> Remington 870 express and slugs. Friend of my son was shooting at it with his cross bow, he missed and it charged him. He froze and I shot it about 20 yards or so from him. I'm a decent shot but I would say we both had a lucky day that day. These were raised in a bush away from people and were pretty aggressive.



You bring up a point that I have always wondered about.
We don't have them here, yet. Some people say it is inevitable that they will someday be everywhere. I have seen videos and heard stories of guys "hunting" them and it is no more than livestock slaughter. On the other hand are the testimonials like yours of unprovoked aggression (shooting a cross bow does not seem to be an obvious threat in the pig's eyes). Perhaps just the presence of a tall predator, man, is enough for some pigs. All of the local pig farmers have stories of an occasional aggressive large sow or bore. An old friend of mine was once almost killed by one many years ago. It was written off as the bore was simply protecting his "family". What do you think?


----------



## Ryan Groat

SteveSS said:


> Holy cow! I had no idea that beavers got that big. Are they good for anything besides killing? Can ya' eat 'em? Fur value? Leather?



Smoked beaver is awesome!


----------



## Agent Orange

SteveSS said:


> Holy cow! I had no idea that beavers got that big. Are they good for anything besides killing? Can ya' eat 'em? Fur value? Leather?


Not worth a dam when dead.

Beaver pelts have a value. But not much right now. Castor is where the money is.


----------



## hardpan

wudpirat said:


> Couple months ago, I was complaining about the beavers clear cutting my back acerage.
> Well, I got in touch with Trapper Steve and asked if he could help.
> "Happy to help, lets set some traps and see what we can do" was his reply.
> This morning he had one about 40#. That's three so far, the other two were alittle smaller.
> Steve said he'd leave the traps for a couple days to see if he got them all.
> The carcasses are going to his farmer friend, to use as coyote bait.
> Guess I'll have to go and clean up the mess the beavers made, they're bad loggers.
> Lot of hung trees and even a barber chair, hope he was wearing his PPE.
> Talking to Steve, He says beavers have become a real problem.
> No live traping to relocate, affaid of the Beaver Fever and someother deseases spreading.
> No limit, get as many as you can, before March 31st
> I still have that big pile of "free wood" to c&s, one butt measured 44". about the limit for a 24"
> bar, I can go out to 32".
> '
> 
> .



I admire the dam building ability of beaver but they are very destructive and worse. Your laws may be different but here the beaver can move in, take down the trees, flood the flat low ground and then the DNR can review the area as a possible Wetland. If they find wetland soils, wetland vegetation and wetland wildlife, they can classify the property as wetland and the property owner has no control over his own property anymore. You can't even drain it. They will however allow you to continue to pay taxes on it at a reduced rate. It is best to get them out of there. Be nice to Trapper Steve. LOL It is easy to tell when they are gone. Tear out one of their dams (not as easy as it looks) and if they don't rebuild it that night, they're gone.


----------



## Khntr85

Hello backyard lumberjack..... Yes sir, it sure is hard work hand splitting, but that wet walnut splits good if you read the grain so to speak.... I used my 461 to cut the huge pieces smaller and then split them into halves or quarters depending on how big they were.....
Ya know I am the type of guy that will always make a point to find the land owner, whether it was a hunting/fishing spot, or a place that I am trying to scrounge wood.... And I have to say the homeowners are actually always very nice whether they will allow you permission or not....when I am granted permission to remove the wood, I always have made it a point to never leave ANY trash, and I always stack the brush in a nice neat pile...with that said over the years I have made a lot of good working relationships with people around my area, and now I actually have people call me and say hey there is a pile here you can have it!!!!
I actually just had 3 jobs going on at once until I just got this last ash/walnut job done, the owner just kept sayin take more I don't need it and want it gone lol....and I just had a guy call me the other day sayin they are going to knock over 2 HUGE ash tree's and I can have that too.... So ya I am very lucky this year to have access to so much wood.... my pile keeps growing!!!!!


----------



## svk

SteveSS said:


> Holy cow! I had no idea that beavers got that big. Are they good for anything besides killing? Can ya' eat 'em? Fur value? Leather?


Fur prices vary and are only worth something when they are prime in late fall through early spring. We give them to my BIL who will skin them and sell the pelts.

I'm told you can eat it but no thanks.

Over the years we have had the state trapper out on our property, we've trapped them, received permission from the CO to shoot them, they even dynamited their house way back in the day when a guy could get dynamite. Eventually they always come back. And they rebuilt that blown out house within a year. If you trap them out, eventually when the young of the year get kicked out of a nearby lodge they will migrate back to that same spot and you have to deal with it again.

At this point between them taking saplings and me cutting larger trees as they become geriatric, aspen anywhere near the water has been eliminated so they rarely bother our property any more. They really prefer aspen to any other species of tree and will travel great lengths to get it.


----------



## JustJeff

Over yonder lies my scrounge. It's been down since the first snowfall last year. Since then I have been itching to let the 365 gobble em up. She is sporting a new spark plug and a new loop of stihl rapid super. I have to keep the bar cover on or the light will catch the cutters when I walk by and I get mesmerized and have been heard making braaap braaap noises. 
Till it either dries or freezes, I scrounge vicariously through you guys and enjoy the pics of oak, ash, elm, mmmmmaple....uh uh uh!


----------



## hautions11

USMC615 said:


> Don't know exactly where to put this guys...but since my fishin daughter who likes to wear'em out...Her graduation dress just cost the ol' man about $700 bucks. I asked her if a pair of Wally World Wranglers would suffice?? You can figure out real quick how long that turd in the punch bowl lasted on that thing.
> 
> She's my baby...so grown up. She's a beautiful young lady. I just want her and her older brother to be something better than me fellas... I'm just a sweat niggra trying to keep the Air Forces C-17, C-5, C-130's F-15's flyin'. I do what I can for this country...and I won't stop for nothing nor no one.
> 
> Here's a pic of the freedom and what I live for...doing my little part for this country, so my baby girl gets her chance....she's my baby girl. And I'm gonna miss her soooo much when she hits college.
> View attachment 491965


USMC, love the pics, hogs, crappie, awesome daughters, it does not get much better. I am on the front end if your product, designed wings on the F22 and F35 airplanes. Nothing compared to the kids.


----------



## cantoo

Hardpan, these are offspring from imported boars from Germany or Russia. He was raising them for restaurants. He had a cedar bush double fenced off away from people. There was fenced runways from the bush to the barn where he caught them for treating and processing. I drove by all the time and once in awhile you would see them run back into the bush but that was about it. Apparently they were pretty aggressive but I would bet like any other animal it was only when cornered or when young were around. This guy was making time across an open winter wheat field that was about 6-8" tall. My friends son and I cut across the field, the boar was head down and never even knew we were there until the twang of the arrow. Boar looked up, spied him, turned and ran straight for him. I was expecting it and already had my gun on him, I shot him before he got 10' towards the kid. The kid and his Dad who are both big hunters was also there and didn't expect that it would charge them. I prefer to be prepared for everything and anything.


----------



## USMC615

hautions11 said:


> USMC, love the pics, hogs, crappie, awesome daughters, it does not get much better. I am on the front end if your product, designed wings on the F22 and F35 airplanes. Nothing compared to the kids.


Thanks brother.


----------



## Philbert

Wild boars, even feral ones, are nothing like domesticated pigs, as I am told.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Well, now that I am back being able to split a little, making some progress, just chipping away at it a little every day or so. That stack is just barely a dent in one of the piles. Bonus pic is wild duck nest.


----------



## USMC615

Philbert said:


> Wild boars, even feral ones, are nothing like domesticated pigs, as I am told.
> 
> Philbert


Wild is wild my man...if you've ever had one run ya up a tree. Lol


----------



## crowbuster

Also guys. Them beaver tails make great knife sheaths or inset on a holster.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

you guys do haul in some big piles of wood... 

me, too! I scrounged in some free oak other day... didn't even need a tractor or skidder... I just packed it in under my arm... pretty solid old 'limb'... well more or less... prob bit less... 

free, scrounged wood (oak)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then today, I got out my Echo _featherlight_ and went to town on that limb... as it was too big for my fireplace and so needed some bucking... cut me up quite a pile... saw shone well... it's a never-fail-me winner!! well, pile good enough for my needs... lol

bucked up, stacked up pile of firewood oak... my chainsaw at the ready....



either way you point it, its a sure _hands-down_ winner!! one sweet machine!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

of course, firewood don't do any warming just stacked up in a pile... so I hauled the pile of cut oak firewood over to my campfire... just perfect for today's 2nd feeding of my campfire... and good enough for my needs. I almost never cut firewood without a fire going to keep up the ambiance and to keep me company... 

just another day in the life of Brutus, and just another any ol day campfire...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

soon with the campfire going I was off to cut some more firewood... _so it goes!
_
campfire getting along with itself just fine... 


bucked and stacked one moment... fulfilling the pledge of firwood the next... 



well then... that's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> You bring up a point that I have always wondered about.
> We don't have them here, yet. Some people say it is inevitable that they will someday be everywhere. I have seen videos and heard stories of guys "hunting" them and it is no more than livestock slaughter. On the other hand are the testimonials like yours of unprovoked aggression (shooting a cross bow does not seem to be an obvious threat in the pig's eyes). Perhaps just the presence of a tall predator, man, is enough for some pigs. All of the local pig farmers have stories of an occasional aggressive large sow or bore. An old friend of mine was once almost killed by one many years ago. It was written off as the bore was simply protecting his "family". What do you think?



what do I think? I don't think I know...

feral hogs are quite dangerous, besides tearing up so much land for just a bug, or grub here and there... i have seen them walking on side of FM road... just taking a stroll... or in tall grasses flying low and slow... 50-60 ft below... seen them on my place, but I don't shoot them for heck of it, too big to move afterwards. but, i will send a round down to play with them... fun to see them scatter. they may be slow eating, but sure and heck can run when hot lead zipping by! i have eaten BBQ'd feral hog, not bad, but I don't care for it. so then, what do I think? better be careful! that is what I think... and one reason when I am out in the woodlots at my ranch walking about... I have my semi-auto .45 in my R hand! ... in my hand! one in chamber, mag full... hollow points, hammer back and action on safety... any need arises, then safety - click, trigger - BANG!

_*"click - BANG!!"*_

what no farmer, rancher wants to see... as feral hogs are very destructive to pasture land....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 492359
> Over yonder lies my scrounge. It's been down since the first snowfall last year. Since then I have been itching to let the 365 gobble em up. She is sporting a new spark plug and a new loop of stihl rapid super. I have to keep the bar cover on or the light will catch the cutters when I walk by and I get mesmerized and have been heard making braaap braaap noises.
> Till it either dries or freezes, I scrounge vicariously through you guys and enjoy the pics of oak, ash, elm, mmmmmaple....uh uh uh!




ahh, heck!; I don't see no scrounge! just the almost dark of night... even dispite the light reflecting cutters... mostly mud and water, u mean there is wood in there, too?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Well, now that I am back being able to split a little, making some progress, just chipping away at it a little every day or so. That stack is just barely a dent in one of the piles. Bonus pic is wild duck nest.



thanks for posting duck eggs pix... and imagine that... right there on the shoreline... great pix! I wonder if u will sneak by from time to time... see when the chicks hatch... and momma duck and her lil brood of ducklings are swimming about? some pix would be nice, a vid link even better.... interesting pix, the next... nice pile, too... I enjoyed seeing the wild duck eggs in their nest foto... some of nature at it's best.... 

momma duck and her duckling brood...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

mainewoods said:


> You're right svk, quite a difference a year makes. Last year at this time we were almost at 120" of snowfall. This winter I don't believe we ever had over 1' at a time on the ground. Just about bare now and spring cuttin' has begun, in MARCH! Almost unheard of up here. Town road crews had plenty of time to cut up fallen tree's and limbs and there are piles of wood along the road everywhere. A scroungers paradise!



Yeah I went sled riding back in Maine feb-March 2015. Was pretty good riding. One spot I walked off the trail to use the bathroom and the 1st step I was up to my armpits with 1 leg pointed down, and the other pinned to my back. Good thing I wasn't alone, I had to get help getting out!


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what do I think? I don't think I know...
> 
> feral hogs are quite dangerous, besides tearing up so much land for just a bug, or grub here and there... i have seen them walking on side of FM road... just taking a stroll... or in tall grasses flying low and slow... 50-60 ft below... seen them on my place, but I don't shoot them for heck of it, too big to move afterwards. but, i will send a round down to play with them... fun to see them scatter. they may be slow eating, but sure and heck can run when hot lead zipping by! i have eaten BBQ'd feral hog, not bad, but I don't care for it. so then, what do I think? better be careful! that is what I think... and one reason when I am out in the woodlots at my ranch walking about... I have my semi-auto .45 in my R hand! ... in my hand! one in chamber, mag full... hollow points, hammer back and action on safety... any need arises, then safety - click, trigger - BANG!
> 
> _*"click - BANG!!"*_
> 
> what no farmer, rancher wants to see... as feral hogs are very destructive to pasture land....
> View attachment 492478


I have seen skunks over by me do that to pasture, golf courses and my back yard a time or too.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I have seen skunks over by me do that to pasture, golf courses and my back yard a time or too.



I have skunk holes in my yard almost constantly, about the size of a chicken egg standing on end. I really wish my dogs would look a little closer before the chase. LOL. Not perfect but the best I've found is 1 quart peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda, teaspoon of Dawn soap.


----------



## hardpan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what do I think? I don't think I know...
> 
> feral hogs are quite dangerous, besides tearing up so much land for just a bug, or grub here and there... i have seen them walking on side of FM road... just taking a stroll... or in tall grasses flying low and slow... 50-60 ft below... seen them on my place, but I don't shoot them for heck of it, too big to move afterwards. but, i will send a round down to play with them... fun to see them scatter. they may be slow eating, but sure and heck can run when hot lead zipping by! i have eaten BBQ'd feral hog, not bad, but I don't care for it. so then, what do I think? better be careful! that is what I think... and one reason when I am out in the woodlots at my ranch walking about... I have my semi-auto .45 in my R hand! ... in my hand! one in chamber, mag full... hollow points, hammer back and action on safety... any need arises, then safety - click, trigger - BANG!
> 
> _*"click - BANG!!"*_
> 
> what no farmer, rancher wants to see... as feral hogs are very destructive to pasture land....
> View attachment 492478



You and cantoo are experienced with wild pigs and seem to share the same idea about being "cocked and locked" while in pig territory. I almost always "carry" when in the woods anyway. What interests me the most is illustrated in cantoo's encounter, the pig's instant reaction to the sight of a person was to attack. I don't suppose it matters if the pig's response is learned or instinct. Same result.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for posting duck eggs pix... and imagine that... right there on the shoreline... great pix! I wonder if u will sneak by from time to time... see when the chicks hatch... and momma duck and her lil brood of ducklings are swimming about? some pix would be nice, a vid link even better.... interesting pix, the next... nice pile, too... I enjoyed seeing the wild duck eggs in their nest foto... some of nature at it's best....
> 
> momma duck and her duckling brood...
> 
> View attachment 492483


That is a GREAT photo!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> I have skunk holes in my yard almost constantly, about the size of a chicken egg standing on end. I really wish my dogs would look a little closer before the chase. LOL. Not perfect but the best I've found is 1 quart peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda, teaspoon of Dawn soap.



know just what you mean!! don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> You and cantoo are experienced with wild pigs and seem to share the same idea about being "cocked and locked" while in pig territory. I almost always "carry" when in the woods anyway. What interests me the most is illustrated in cantoo's encounter, the pig's instant reaction to the sight of a person was to attack. I don't suppose it matters if the pig's response is learned or instinct. Same result.



as ugly as they are in the head... it would be my thinking that... instinct. doubt they have so many run-ins with people as to learn it... just hope I don't run into one  and have to prove my own theories... iukwim!!


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I scrounged in some free oak other day... I just packed it in under my arm...


That's what most of my scrounges look like. I don't burn much, or have much vacant storage capacity, but it is hard for me to look the other way when I see something like that.

Philbert


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Well, now that I am back being able to split a little, making some progress, just chipping away at it a little every day or so. That stack is just barely a dent in one of the piles. Bonus pic is wild duck nest.



That's awesome Zog!!!!! 

If that duck nest is on your property I would be keeping watch with a rifle to run off any 4 legged predators that might want those.

Every spring/early summer there are a bunch of painted turtles that lay eggs along the driveway. And sure enough there are always a couple that get dug up.

I even put orange cones near them so the neighbor knows to avoid them with the heavy equipment or loaded dump truck and low boy.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> That's awesome Zog!!!!!
> 
> If that duck nest is on your property I would be keeping watch with a rifle to run off any 4 legged predators that might want those.
> 
> Every spring/early summer there are a bunch of painted turtles that lay eggs along the driveway. And sure enough there are always a couple that get dug up.
> 
> I even put orange cones near them so the neighbor knows to avoid them with the heavy equipment or loaded dump truck and low boy.



Ya, wild. I didn't see them this morning though, maybe I missed them or they hatched out or something ate them. I'll look again tomorrow. Most likely there are quite a few nests all around the lake.


----------



## Khntr85

Well before work I got 2 big loads today using just my ol trusty ms250.... Got some walnut, locust, and Osage.....


----------



## benp

Dang you guys and your hardwood scrounges. 

Awesome score @Khntr85!!!!!


----------



## cantoo

Hardpan, these were "farmed" pigs we don't have any here unless they have escaped and they very seldom last more than a few months before someone shoots them. Only predators the "farmed" ones have is coyotes so I would assume as soon as they noticed my son's buddy he just did what was natural and charged. If he was farther away I would bet the boar would have just high tailed it to the fenceline but there was nowhere for his to hide in the middle of the field. Any time I seen them in their field as soon as they seen you they high tailed to the bush.


----------



## zogger

I've worked about ten foot into this pile and some off the top. Trying to cut it in half to get more airflow to the rounds. I have to strip them of bark and punky wood first, stack them for a day, then split and final stack. Slow going, real slow. Getting wheelbarrow loads (working out around 4 loads stacked wood to one load mulch wood..) of what I slice or chip off rotten stuff, all going to muddy areas in the yard.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> I've worked about ten foot into this pile and some off the top. Trying to cut it in half to get more airflow to the rounds. I have to strip them of bark and punky wood first, stack them for a day, then split and final stack. Slow going, real slow. Getting wheelbarrow loads (working out around 4 loads stacked wood to one load mulch wood..) of what I slice or chip off rotten stuff, all going to muddy areas in the yard.



that is a lot of punky wood, to be sure. I got into some punky wood today, too. down at bottom of one of my woodpiles... stacked firewood... I thought of you guys today as I reached in to get an armful... putting some of the punky stuff on top... reminded me of the poster who said other day here on the AS... he din't care how punky the wood was at times, since his boiler din't care either...  besides I like punky wood... have lil use for it but to burn it, and glad I don't have too much, but it does make for some good smoke trails up... up... up up and away!!  in the end I cull it all down to burn or compost. 

leaving it outside does take its toll on smaller pces of firewood, even if hard oak to start with... example I can get 4-5 years exposed uncovered at bottom of pile... but covered and raised up with good air circulation... still hard and dry after 25 years! a bit lighter, but still good dry very perfectly useable firewood (oak). lights easily too.


----------



## Jere39

Short run pick up:
My neighbor whose property backs up to my driveway had a large Black Locust taken down a couple years ago by a Tree Service. I guess my neighbor chose the cheap price, and the service just pushed 3-4' blocks to the edge of her lawn. She offered them to me for the removal. 
I recently added a small grapple to the front of my JD x728.

Here is a GoPro video of my first retrieve, a high-speed run up my driveway and into the woods where I am currently processing another tree, and a drop.



I went back about 12 times today and finished up the short blocks. There is still a 20' log there, but I didn't want to saw there today without warning them I would be doing it. I think one of them works night shift and was probably asleep there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jere39 said:


> Short run pick up:
> My neighbor whose property backs up to my driveway had a large Black Locust taken down a couple years ago by a Tree Service. I guess my neighbor chose the cheap price, and the service just pushed 3-4' blocks to the edge of her lawn. She offered them to me for the removal.
> I recently added a small grapple to the front of my JD x728.
> 
> Here is a GoPro video of my first retrieve, a high-speed run up my driveway and into the woods where I am currently processing another tree, and a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back about 12 times today and finished up the short blocks. There is still a 20' log there, but I didn't want to saw there today without warning them I would be doing it. I think one of them works night shift and was probably asleep there.
> 
> View attachment 492679




nice lil piece of equipment as evidenced by its shiny new green and that claw! even more impressive, imo... is it has a cat 1, 3-pt in rear... nice! but, imo... the real treat is in the music... nice vid! enjoyed it... especially the surprise  concerto! ~

ya'll definitely got a woodcutter's camp there...


----------



## JustJeff

Jere39 said:


> Short run pick up:
> My neighbor whose property backs up to my driveway had a large Black Locust taken down a couple years ago by a Tree Service. I guess my neighbor chose the cheap price, and the service just pushed 3-4' blocks to the edge of her lawn. She offered them to me for the removal.
> I recently added a small grapple to the front of my JD x728.
> 
> Here is a GoPro video of my first retrieve, a high-speed run up my driveway and into the woods where I am currently processing another tree, and a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back about 12 times today and finished up the short blocks. There is still a 20' log there, but I didn't want to saw there today without warning them I would be doing it. I think one of them works night shift and was probably asleep there.
> 
> View attachment 492679



That thing really hauls the mail. My kubota will only go about 8 mph but when the music started, you had to be doing at least 35-40...maybe I should put a radio on the kubota...... Lol

Nice tractor, like the grapple. Now I want one.


----------



## Jere39

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice lil piece of equipment as evidenced by its *shiny new* green and that claw! even more impressive, imo... is it has a cat 1, 3-pt in rear... nice! but, imo... the real treat is in the music... nice vid! enjoyed it... especially the surprise  concerto! ~
> 
> ya'll definitely got a woodcutter's camp there...



Shiny and New are relative terms. Tractor is 6 years and 500 hours old now. Cart is quite a bit older, but the grapple is only about a month old. I'm still training myself to use it. So, my technique is a little sloppy, and yet I'm still exposing myself via video. I like to think this old dog is still able to learn a few tricks.


----------



## Khntr85

Wow jere39 I tell ya I love this site but dammit if I don't see a new toy I "need" everyday..... I have built a nice bit of equipment up over the years, I used to do construction work..... I really want a small tractor like a John Deere/kubota with loader and obviously pto because I need a tiller for my garden.... I have always loved to have a big garden and I till it with the old school front tine tiller..... Way to much work for the tiller and me, just have to much of an area for it.....anyway I am rambling now, one day I will have me a tractor!!!!!!!!kyle


----------



## nomad_archer

@Jere39 that grapple is awesome. What part of PA are you from? I am im Lancaster Co, @farmer steve is my neighbor next door in York Co


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jere39 said:


> Shiny and New are relative terms. Tractor is 6 years and 500 hours old now. Cart is quite a bit older, but the grapple is only about a month old. I'm still training myself to use it. So, my technique is a little sloppy, and yet I'm still exposing myself via video. I like to think this old dog is still able to learn a few tricks.



well, I don't know about the others reading this thread... but if nothing else... imo, you clearly have a way of taking good care of equipment. I never seen a tractor with 500 hrs looking like it just won  in the local Sunday Show n Shine down at the park for Best Paint! ... and a trailer to match! I mite be tempted to call 'foul' lol  but if the claw is a month old... kinda blows that theory out of the water...  why the seat don't even look like ever been sat in. and footwells, no mud, no sawdust... just shiny n new looking *black!* well... what can I say?! pix speaks for itself...


----------



## Jere39

nomad_archer said:


> @Jere39 that grapple is awesome. What part of PA are you from? I am im Lancaster Co, @farmer steve is my neighbor next door in York Co



Hi Nomad, I'm from Lancaster County too, grew up along the river, and my Dad still lives there on a hill top overlooking the Safe Harbor Dam and Turkey Point:



I visit him regularly, and cut firewood for him. But, I moved to northern Chester County almost 40 years ago where I stumble around on this wooded hilltop every day now.




During summers in highschool I worked as a very unskilled laborer building the Middle Creek Water Fowl museum, which must be in your Brickerville back yard.

By the way, were you at the PA GTG last Spring, might have met you there? And, are you or FarmerSteve aware of another GTG this year?


----------



## zogger

Now this is a side by side..every boy needs one!


----------



## Philbert

Street legal?

Comes with the sound track?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Street legal?
> 
> Comes with the sound track?
> 
> Philbert



Proly most places in jawjah it would be street legal..more or less...

sound track, sure, add some big kickers...


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !!!
Thanks for the rental of your firewood hauler !


----------



## JustJeff

Getting the itch. Guy from work already asking about some firewood for next year. Supposed to freeze hard tonight -9c so maybe (puhleeeese gawd!) the ground will be hard enough for me to get to my downed trees. 
In the meantime I have been rebuilding my boat trailer and have replaced the transom wood on the "SS Wood Nazi" I'm getting close to completion on that project too. Scored a good deal on a trolling motor (sorry @chipper1 ) and a battery. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## MechanicMatt

With the new "desk job" Im getting a little soft, I need the outdoors to fill my lungs again. I can't wait for spring, the cabin, and the smell of two stroke!


----------



## hardpan

MechanicMatt said:


> With the new "desk job" Im getting a little soft, I need the outdoors to fill my lungs again. I can't wait for spring, the cabin, and the smell of two stroke!



Be careful. A desk can kill you just as sure as a rotten tree. LOL


----------



## svk

Nice afternoon in the woods. 

Cut some trees, did some timed cuts (having issues uploading the video), and enjoyed the fresh air. 

Started with this mostly dead aspen. 




Then this maple that was slowly tipping over. 



This maple was dead and mangled and the big birch finished off the one decent limb. 



This threw me for a loop but saw was ok. Luckily had another saw to free it.


----------



## svk

Can't forget the saws and scenery.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Nice afternoon in the woods.
> 
> Cut some trees, did some timed cuts (having issues uploading the video), and enjoyed the fresh air.
> 
> Started with this mostly dead aspen.
> View attachment 492846
> View attachment 492848
> 
> 
> Then this maple that was slowly tipping over.
> View attachment 492849
> 
> 
> This maple was dead and mangled and the big birch finished off the one decent limb.
> View attachment 492850
> 
> 
> This threw me for a loop but saw was ok. Luckily had another saw to free it.
> View attachment 492851
> View attachment 492852
> View attachment 492853
> View attachment 492854
> View attachment 492857
> View attachment 492858





svk said:


> Can't forget the saws and scenery.
> 
> View attachment 492859
> View attachment 492860
> View attachment 492861


Nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Nice!



nice foto essay there, svk. enjoyed the show. I have been there... same snow, same pines, same trees, same snow covered, untracked road... years ago... with my dad deer hunting... as a youth... Oregon I think it was... same scenes... only the times have changed. 

ps: I could feel the cold in the pix filtering on down to here in grow zone 9a... we did get hail today... nice sunny snow pix. I like nice sunny and mountainside snow pix...  that heart-shaped chunk would be a keeper for me... I would have to have it around camp for awhile... just to look at it often. quite a twist to how it grew!


----------



## svk

There's a couple feet of that heart shaped wood. I'll bring it home next time and see what I might be able to make with it.


----------



## svk

When I dropped the bigger birch there was a total white out as it swiped the snow off nearby trees.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Can't forget the saws and scenery.
> 
> View attachment 492859
> View attachment 492860
> View attachment 492861


cant wait for the spring to jump into full gear for a few trips back to god's country!! spring fishing and maybe a little wood cutting with a friend??!!!! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> cant wait for the spring to jump into full gear for a few trips back to god's country!! spring fishing and maybe a little wood cutting with a friend??!!!! lol


Heck yeah!

I've got the walleyes dialed in until mayfly hatch. Some good pike lakes too if you want some pickling filets.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, what is that white stuff??? Never mind, we may get some tomorrow! All the flowers have started blooming here already, and the Spring Peepers are in full concert! They were so loud outside the house I was at in North Salem on Thursday night you would not believe it!


----------



## svk

Cleaned up the saws last night and left them on the floor in the sauna overnight to dry off. 

Back in the garage, until next time.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> I've got the walleyes dialed in until mayfly hatch. Some good pike lakes too if you want some pickling filets.


sounds good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Cleaned up the saws last night and left them on the floor in the sauna overnight to dry off.
> 
> Back in the garage, until next time.
> 
> View attachment 492919



way to go! I got out my 019T yesterday and after letting it warm up good, put that lil sucker to work... but alas, I confess to not cleaning it up just yet. besides, got into some hard oak noodling and while the lil limber's performance is continually noteworthy... a kiss to its chain's cutting teeth is warranted. ah, shucks man... check it out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got around to being time to do some more work on my latest scrounge pile of oak... dragged in from down the street. all the easy stuff had be cut up and stacked. but there comes a time when I like the neighbors to see that my wood scrounge is not a permanent addition to the neighborhood... so me and the 019T took some more of it on. I wanted to fire it up and this was a good excuse...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

first we got after some of the cedar I had hauled in. I don't burn it inside, but nice for outside campfires...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the smell of fresh cedar was a delight! and the purple kerf always fun to see... the 019T went thru that stuff like a hot knife thru warm butter!  he** of a saw!! ~ 

under the cedar was a log of oak... so I bucked it up into more manageable pcs...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> way to go! I got out my 019T yesterday and after letting it warm up good, put that lil sucker to work... but alas, I confess to not cleaning it up just yet. besides, got into some hard oak noodling and while the lil limber's performance is continually noteworthy... a kiss to its chain's cutting teeth is warranted. ah, shucks man... check it out...


Nice! 

The 550 and 2186 were getting a bit crudded up so they were due.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then I thot, well still got plenty of fuel left... so decided to noodle up some of the fresher chunks I had to cut up to get out of the original pile... and  away we went. hard oak! not long, flowing hamster nest type kerf... more like bits and reg sawdust... still the 019T shone brightly!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

still have this bunch of chunks to work into split firewood and smaller pcs, but I cleaned up all around the work area... and moved wood into smaller stack... progress! still looked big by urban homefront logging ops standards... but relocating and sweeping the drive helped... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

was going to use my Echo _featherlight..._ but decided to give my 019T a run out in the pasture... small job by some AS standards, after all no mountain snow fell when I bucked the oak limb, didn't need a skidder to move to firewood stack... but still dangerous by any stretch of one's imagination in the wrong hands... and even for my small chainsaw tasks... I wear my PPE chaps! good day of making firewood and my saw ran like a top... looking fwd to cleaning it up... and servicing and file kissing its chain and bar... with some refreshened point's edges...


----------



## James Miller

got a bunch of red maple today


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the morning cutting with Ben, my oldest son. We limbed and cut to log length, 8' to 12', 7 trees in all still a couple left but my achin everything says they'll have to wait. 


You can cut a 36" tree with an 18" bar... almost. Great morning still -3c but the sun is melting the frost making things pretty muddy. Broke my $%£# choke button off the 365. Grrrrr. Otherwise a successful scrounge!


----------



## dancan

New scrounging tool with a gratuitous saw pic .







Husqvarna's short breaker bar / felling leaver .


----------



## zogger

Scrounged a pic of the mallard hen sitting on her nest. Pretty good cammie. She apparently has three boyfriends, they were circling around close.


----------



## dancan

Took a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon , had to go find the trail that Jerry cut in last Sunday afternoon .
Got too look hard to spot it from the road LOL






Just passed the hidden entrance Jerry reclaimed an old logging road from decades gone by .






A view back to the road .






This old trail intersected a survey line , we like surveyors 
This line headed down to a swamp , they had dropped 2 black spruce that were worth going to get ant there were a couple of dead standing ones with a bonus of 2 leaners .






I backed the tractor in as far as I could on the survey line and went to work .
I had to cut all the 1' surveyor stumps flush to the ground so I wouldn't get caught up on them before I started . 
















The winch trail was a little narrow .






But I got it all in at full length without too much fighting 






Tomorrow's project is to get them off the survey line , we've got more stuff to cut in this section , not a honey hole but still plenty of wood 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## farmer steve

here's one of several we scrounged from a farmer down the road.. mostly silver maple but did get one nice red oak that i got a nice 8 foot log out of for some lumber. sorry but only one pic of my buddy working a maple. i was busy sawin down more trees 
and trying to beat the snow we never got.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Nice afternoon in the woods.
> 
> Cut some trees, did some timed cuts (having issues uploading the video), and enjoyed the fresh air.
> 
> Started with this mostly dead aspen.
> View attachment 492846
> View attachment 492848
> 
> 
> Then this maple that was slowly tipping over.
> View attachment 492849
> 
> 
> This maple was dead and mangled and the big birch finished off the one decent limb.
> View attachment 492850
> 
> 
> This threw me for a loop but saw was ok. Luckily had another saw to free it.
> View attachment 492851
> View attachment 492852
> View attachment 492853
> View attachment 492854
> View attachment 492857
> View attachment 492858



Beautiful scenery. You cut the same stuff as I, the dead, the doomed, and the down. It is good for us and the forest.


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> here's one of several we scrounged from a farmer down the road.. mostly silver maple but did get one nice red oak that i got a nice 8 foot log out of for some lumber. sorry but only one pic of my buddy working a maple. i was busy sawin down more trees View attachment 493053
> and trying to beat the snow we never got.



I cut very little maple and I am not good with ID of them (silver, red, sugar) without the leaves. I notice on the larger pieces that your buddy is working, their is a center that is a different color, approximately 1/3 the outside diameter. Is that a characteristic of silver only or can it be found on red and sugar also?


----------



## hardpan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> was going to use my Echo _featherlight..._ but decided to give my 019T a run out in the pasture... small job by some AS standards, after all no mountain snow fell when I bucked the oak limb, didn't need a skidder to move to firewood stack... but still dangerous by any stretch of one's imagination in the wrong hands... and even for my small chainsaw tasks... I wear my PPE chaps! good day of making firewood and my saw ran like a top... looking fwd to cleaning it up... and servicing and kissing its chain and bar...
> 
> View attachment 492934



Impressive performance with the little saw.
Please remember to turn the saw off before kissing the chain. "Chapstick" is really not intended to protect your lips from a chainsaw. LOL


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Beautiful scenery. You cut the same stuff as I, the dead, the doomed, and the down. It is good for us and the forest.


Absolutely!

There's lots of top dead birch around. It does go punky about 2/3 way up but still lots of good wood to be had. In another year those trees will be shot.


----------



## Agent Orange

Shameless cut and paste because I don't feel like typing this post again.

@svk. I'll run ya for pink slips.

Worked on the splitter today. Fabbed an axle from an old boat trailer, repacked the bearings, and gave her new shoes. 12" wheels for a bit of lift.










Slick redneck support that slides up for trailering. Bar stock handle with R pins.










Still needs paint and bolts instead of screws to secure the axle.


----------



## Agent Orange

dancan said:


> Took a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon , had to go find the trail that Jerry cut in last Sunday afternoon .
> Got too look hard to spot it from the road LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passed the hidden entrance Jerry reclaimed an old logging road from decades gone by .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view back to the road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old trail intersected a survey line , we like surveyors
> This line headed down to a swamp , they had dropped 2 black spruce that were worth going to get ant there were a couple of dead standing ones with a bonus of 2 leaners .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backed the tractor in as far as I could on the survey line and went to work .
> I had to cut all the 1' surveyor stumps flush to the ground so I wouldn't get caught up on them before I started .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winch trail was a little narrow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got it all in at full length without too much fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's project is to get them off the survey line , we've got more stuff to cut in this section , not a honey hole but still plenty of wood
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Nice playground and nice equipment! I'd love to cut in your neck of the woods. Does the brush grow thick?


----------



## Agent Orange

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> first we got after some of the cedar I had hauled in. I don't burn it inside, but nice for outside campfires...
> 
> View attachment 492923


That's a decent sized cedar. We have tons of it here and it does smell good in the pit. It's hell on the Saw's running gear, all that sap gums up the bar and chain.


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> Shameless cut and paste because I don't feel like typing this post again.
> 
> @svk. I'll run ya for pink slips.
> 
> Worked on the splitter today. Fabbed an axle from an old boat trailer, repacked the bearings, and gave her new shoes. 12" wheels for a bit of lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick redneck support that slides up for trailering. Bar stock handle with R pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs paint and bolts instead of screws to secure the axle.


Neat!

I would have gone larger with wheels but jumping up to larger rims got expensive in a hurry!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Spent the morning cutting with Ben, my oldest son. We limbed and cut to log length, 8' to 12', 7 trees in all still a couple left but my achin everything says they'll have to wait. View attachment 492960
> View attachment 492961
> View attachment 492962
> You can cut a 36" tree with an 18" bar... almost. Great morning still -3c but the sun is melting the frost making things pretty muddy. Broke my $%£# choke button off the 365. Grrrrr. Otherwise a successful scrounge!



enjoyed the views, blue skies.... nice pix, nice country, nice wood, nice scenery


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Shameless cut and paste because I don't feel like typing this post again.
> 
> @svk. I'll run ya for pink slips.
> 
> Worked on the splitter today. Fabbed an axle from an old boat trailer, repacked the bearings, and gave her new shoes. 12" wheels for a bit of lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick redneck support that slides up for trailering. Bar stock handle with R pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs paint and bolts instead of screws to secure the axle.



nice splitter project, interesting pix...  thanks for showing ... I like the adjustable height hitch/front stand...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Scrounged a pic of the mallard hen sitting on her nest. Pretty good cammie. She apparently has three boyfriends, they were circling around close.



thanks for the shoreline duck nest update. now we know momma is a Mallard. your pix and duck nest posts are real Audubon-type quality... 

Momma Mallard and her growing brood... Dad stands guard...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Took a run out to the scrounging zone this afternoon , had to go find the trail that Jerry cut in last Sunday afternoon .
> Got too look hard to spot it from the road LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passed the hidden entrance Jerry reclaimed an old logging road from decades gone by .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view back to the road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old trail intersected a survey line , we like surveyors
> This line headed down to a swamp , they had dropped 2 black spruce that were worth going to get ant there were a couple of dead standing ones with a bonus of 2 leaners .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backed the tractor in as far as I could on the survey line and went to work .
> I had to cut all the 1' surveyor stumps flush to the ground so I wouldn't get caught up on them before I started .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winch trail was a little narrow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got it all in at full length without too much fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's project is to get them off the survey line , we've got more stuff to cut in this section , not a honey hole but still plenty of wood
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



good pix, good scrounges... great looking country!!! enjoyed, all the colors, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> here's one of several we scrounged from a farmer down the road.. mostly silver maple but did get one nice red oak that i got a nice 8 foot log out of for some lumber. sorry but only one pic of my buddy working a maple. i was busy sawin down more trees View attachment 493053
> and trying to beat the snow we never got.



good pix! you know the old saying..."_ ah, heck... if I had all your firewood, I would throw mine away!"_ lol  looked like good day to cut firwood, cool out and not too sunny!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> Impressive performance with the little saw.
> Please *remember to turn the saw off before kissing the chain.* "Chapstick" is really not intended to protect your lips from a chainsaw. LOL





good advice, thanks for the advisory... but after it be running like it is... I always    it's a... umm... chain. after I sharpen it, it kisses me back, but I insist it only throws them to me... I don't need to be told twice... when sharpening a chain saw wear gloves... well, that does assume one can sharpen it correctly!!! lol, 

oh yeah, and reinstall it in right direction! 

"dang it all, anyways... seems it cut better _before_ I sharpened it !"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Spent the morning cutting with Ben, my oldest son. We limbed and cut to log length, 8' to 12', 7 trees in all still a couple left but my achin everything says they'll have to wait. View attachment 492960
> View attachment 492961
> View attachment 492962
> You can cut a 36" tree with an 18" bar... almost. Great morning still -3c but the sun is melting the frost making things pretty muddy. Broke my $%£# choke button off the 365. Grrrrr. Otherwise a successful scrounge!



_>You can cut a 36" tree with an 18" bar... almost._

point well made, your pix says it all! lol


----------



## dancan

Agent Orange said:


> Nice playground and nice equipment! I'd love to cut in your neck of the woods. Does the brush grow thick?



Grows thick in new growth areas .
It makes it hard top spot the blowdowns along the edge of the choppings at times .






Jerry's in there ...


----------



## farmer steve

hardpan said:


> I cut very little maple and I am not good with ID of them (silver, red, sugar) without the leaves. I notice on the larger pieces that your buddy is working, their is a center that is a different color, approximately 1/3 the outside diameter. Is that a characteristic of silver only or can it be found on red and sugar also?


i'm not sure about red and sugar as i have never cut them. some of the other experts may chime in.


----------



## nomad_archer

Jere39 said:


> Hi Nomad, I'm from Lancaster County too, grew up along the river, and my Dad still lives there on a hill top overlooking the Safe Harbor Dam and Turkey Point:
> View attachment 492742
> 
> 
> I visit him regularly, and cut firewood for him. But, I moved to northern Chester County almost 40 years ago where I stumble around on this wooded hilltop every day now.
> 
> View attachment 492744
> 
> 
> During summers in highschool I worked as a very unskilled laborer building the Middle Creek Water Fowl museum, which must be in your Brickerville back yard.
> 
> By the way, were you at the PA GTG last Spring, might have met you there? And, are you or FarmerSteve aware of another GTG this year?



Yep middle creek isn't but 10 minutes away. Nice hill top you have there. Looks like a pretty sweet place. As for a PA GTG, I wasn't at the one last year because they scheduled it on the opening day of spring turkey and I was T the family hunting camp chasing birds. I have not heard of anything for this year.


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> Neat!
> 
> I would have gone larger with wheels but jumping up to larger rims got expensive in a hurry!


I understand staying cheap. I looked everywhere for a cheaper alternative. 73.00 shipped and had them in 4 working days. You've got a super nice splitter, enjoy it!

Two Trailer Tires & Rims 4.80-12 480-12 4.80 X 12 12" LRB 4Lug Wheel White Spoke https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AN7BUUY/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_FqR7wbAZJ6J5B


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> I understand staying cheap. I looked everywhere for a cheaper alternative. 73.00 shipped and had them in 4 working days. You've got a super nice splitter, enjoy it!
> 
> Two Trailer Tires & Rims 4.80-12 480-12 4.80 X 12 12" LRB 4Lug Wheel White Spoke https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AN7BUUY/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_FqR7wbAZJ6J5B


I saw them locally at NT for 89. Too much extra $ for me.


----------



## JustJeff

Attacked this ash whole this morning. Land owner wants to mill a couple barn beams from the trunk, so I left it in one piece. Not sure I want to wrestle 3 ft rounds anyway. 
Some of the limbs were like cutting small trees. I took my time and managed not to get hurt, scrounge again another day. 

Cut into lengths and waiting on the loader to scoop me up and get them out of the field where we can cut at our leisure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Grows thick in new growth areas .
> It makes it hard top spot the blowdowns along the edge of the choppings at times .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry's in there ...



_"thick and dense!"_

" well, kick my ash!  gosh! that sure looks like a lot of hard work to me. i'd rather just pull in some oak logs from down the street... but, fear not... you have my total admiration and respect!! 

 dancan at work: 

but as I was telling the missus just the other day, there isn't no part of making firewood that is not hard work! well, maybe other than the beer drinking at day's end!... 

meanwhile... back at 'the farm'.... 



ps: you sure showed that ash tree a thing or two! 

more beer? or more wood?....

*"both!"*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Attacked this ash whole this morning. Land owner wants to mill a couple barn beams from the trunk, so I left it in one piece. Not sure I want to wrestle 3 ft rounds anyway. View attachment 493193
> Some of the limbs were like cutting small trees. I took my time and managed not to get hurt, scrounge again another day. View attachment 493194
> View attachment 493196
> Cut into lengths and waiting on the loader to scoop me up and get them out of the field where we can cut at our leisure.



good pix and foto essay. one look says it all! lol... looks like a whole bunch of a lotta hard work!!! (phew) [B. L. wipes sweat off brow just from foto browsing...] I think you guys deserve, rightly deserve... I say, rightly deserve... to be able to cut it up at your leisure... now that the 'field dressing' stage has been completed.


----------



## reiser

Got me a couple new piles. My father is a clay miner and these pile are from a pit he opened last year. My dad does about 2 pits a year. Now if I could on get him to sort them for me..


----------



## MustangMike

Red Maple is often discolored in the center, Sugar Maple and Norway Maple usually not (or at least a smaller section).


----------



## Agent Orange

Dropped a large limb from an ornamental pear tree. White flowers everywhere, nice hard wood. I'll be going after one of the biggest Redbuds I've seen sometime this week.


----------



## farmer steve

here's the end result of yesterday's sawfest. you can see the 8 foot red oak log in there somewhere.


----------



## dancan

It was a beautiday up here ,got the honeydo list done by 1:00 pm so off to the woods I went .
A mile down the road is almost as good as in your back yard 






I headed out to the survey line to move yesterday's logs , since they were full length I knew I wouldn't be able to get them to turn 90* onto the logging road . I rigged to haul across and then I could turn them because I had more room on the other side .
I set a pulley in a tree on the other side .










And winched to it .











It worked perfectly 
I cut down a couple more maples but over the last couple of hauls I noticed the tractor surging and would quit at idle so before trying to head out I checked the fuel filter bowl , in doing so I found that the filter housing which has a fuel shutoff wasn't letting fuel through it at all 
Luckily , Jerry showed up with the MF135 
As good a time as any to install the new winch line so we got the new cable on the winch , rolled it out to the tractor and found that I was 175' in the woods , the cable is 165' , good thing I had chain with the tractor LOL 
At least we tensioned the new winch cable 






When I got to the road we released and spooled up the cable a second time while I kept my foot on the brake .











Got towed back to the landing , it's kind of a good thing it happened , as I was getting the housing off I found out the the 12+ wire going to the starter had chaffed on a bracket and was arcing occasionally so that's gonna get fixed , sure is better than having to deal with an unexplained tractor fire .
Didn't get any wood hauled to the landing but we got some on the ground ready .
It was a good day 
Hope y'all had a good day 




Mighty Mouse Logging LLC
Scrounging , our speciality


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi guys [waves] thought it time to say hello and thanks for all the lovely photos! [/waves]
I've been reading through this thread for several months and feel like I've got to know the regulars, svk, farmer Steve, nomad archer, mustang mike and his nephew, dancan, ambull... Lots of lovely stories told that I've enjoyed reading. Especially enjoy the countryside photos! It's a bit different around here..... Suburban London. The original one, in England. I have a typical house (very small by your standards), in densely built up London, I'm 7 miles from..... Errrr where would you guys know?... Oh yes Big Ben. Everyone is on mains gas and uses that for central heating but I enjoy a small wood stove too(5kW... What's that it BTU?). I scrounge where I can and get most of my wood from tree service guys, then CSS myself. Don't laugh now.. stihl ms180 meets my needs, split by hand with a fiskars x27 ( got that after reading about it on here!). Small house, small stove which is just a luxury, so luckily only need a small wood pile. I've about 1.5 cord ready for next winter. I say luckily as it costs a bit more over here. Cut and seasoned hard wood, delivered in London is about £100/m³. That's about £350/cord or about US$500. Hence why I scrounge. Thankfully London is the greenest city in the world, lots of public parks, tree lined roads and once out the very centre every house has a small garden (yard). But I do mean small by your standards! Still lots of trees needing pruning. All these 'yard' trees mean I rarely get straight grain that splits easily and find it hard to believe all your stories of'i split a cord this evening'....I seem to battle almost every piece! I've also hit a few nails and stuff with the saw.... Grrrr! Wood wise although there is plenty of hard wood around here, oak, ash, beech, birch and London plane, maple, cherry, apple, pear, most tree surgeons will sell this on to firewood processing, so it's mainly soft stuff i get for free. Horse chestnut, leylandii, laurel is fairly common.... Plus the odd bit of hard ( I had 2 oaks that had to be felled in my own garden.. 20"+ dbh..I didn't have a stove at the time but my brother did so it wasn't wasted).
Anyway, I doubt you'll be impressed by photos of my car Skoda Octavia, would you call that a sedan?) loaded with a boot, sorry a trunk load of wood, photos of a ms180 and a pile of small diameter soft wood, or photos of a 6'6" x 8'6" garden shed full with my spoils, but please keep posting up your photos and stories, they are fun and I've learnt a lot too.

Oh yes, might ask over in the splitting tool review thread but, opinions on the fiskars isocore 8 lb maul? As I said, I get a lot of awkward wood that defeats the x27. I have a sledge and wedges too but some of this stuff.... Well it gets noodled or thrown to one side! Small stove means small load pieces so splitting can be a big part of the work. I'm considering the 8lb-er for use on the harder pieces where the wedges or saw is the only option. It's not available in the UK yet but today I found a seller on Amazon.com that looks like they will ship, only $59.05 too, although international shipping and import fees push it to almost double - £75 Can't seem to find many 8lb mauls on sale here though, few decent brands, but I did find the stihl pro cleaving hammer, hickory handle with steel overstrike protection plate and 3.8kg (that's 8.3lbs in old money) not sure if that includes the handle though, and at almost £80 is not cheap plus when your aim is as bad as mine can be the isocore fiskars lifetime guarantee is very appealing! I've emailed fiskars to ask if the isocore will be available here, as I'd guess it would be cheaper then and i may wait but....Any comments welcome!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan, with that winch its like your cheating! Man I'm jealous


----------



## nomad_archer

Working on hauling out this tree service mess left at my wife's coworkers place. I need to figure out how to cut the butt section. They made some cuts but never finished any of them. Every cut was crooked... The butt section makes the 24" bar and 28" bar look small.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I need to figure out how to cut the butt section.



I . . . smell . . . _NOODLES_!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> Dancan, with that winch its like your cheating! Man I'm jealous



You'd be amazed what 21hp and a the smallest logging winch will do 
My mechanic at the shop heats with wood , has a 40 acre lot and a 36hp tractor , I said to him that he should watch the ads for a winch , they pop up every couple of months , he looked at me and said "I'm not as serious about getting firewood as you" , I told him that it was because I was lazy .
I'll do in a morning what it takes him all weekend to do and I'll hear him complain on Monday how hard the working weekend at the camp was .
Yup , I'm lazy .
I found what stopped the tractor , the fuel shutoff on the filter housing rotated a plastic gate to close off the fuel , the tabs broke on the aluminium handle and the plastic turned enough to shutoff the fuel .
All fixed now


----------



## crowbuster

nice nomad. Hope they didn't hit metal in that base and abort.


----------



## nomad_archer

crowbuster said:


> nice nomad. Hope they didn't hit metal in that base and abort.


I didn't even attempt the base. That is how the tree service left it. Several weird 3/4 cuts and all crooked as a dogs leg.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> I . . . smell . . . _NOODLES_!
> 
> Philbert


That base is going to be a noodle fest. The this is as big as the front end of my truck. I think I will noodle before the bucking cut just so the partial rounds are manageable. I am a touch jumpy around this butt section. I was thinking boy a ported 395xp or 046 with a 36" bar would make short work of this. I warned my wife that I will be making a mess getting that cut up.


----------



## Agent Orange

nomad_archer said:


> That base is going to be a noodle fest. The this is as big as the front end of my truck. I think I will noodle before the bucking cut just so the partial rounds are manageable. I am a touch jumpy around this butt section. I was thinking boy a ported 395xp or 046 with a 36" bar would make short work of this. I warned my wife that I will be making a mess getting that cut up.


Take lots of pics and don't leave us hangin. Good luck, looks like a half assed tree service did the work.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> It was a beautiday up here ,got the honeydo list done by 1:00 pm so off to the woods I went .
> A mile down the road is almost as good as in your back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed out to the survey line to move yesterday's logs , since they were full length I knew I wouldn't be able to get them to turn 90* onto the logging road . I rigged to haul across and then I could turn them because I had more room on the other side .
> I set a pulley in a tree on the other side .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And winched to it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked perfectly
> I cut down a couple more maples but over the last couple of hauls I noticed the tractor surging and would quit at idle so before trying to head out I checked the fuel filter bowl , in doing so I found that the filter housing which has a fuel shutoff wasn't letting fuel through it at all
> Luckily , Jerry showed up with the MF135
> As good a time as any to install the new winch line so we got the new cable on the winch , rolled it out to the tractor and found that I was 175' in the woods , the cable is 165' , good thing I had chain with the tractor LOL
> At least we tensioned the new winch cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got to the road we released and spooled up the cable a second time while I kept my foot on the brake .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got towed back to the landing , it's kind of a good thing it happened , as I was getting the housing off I found out the the 12+ wire going to the starter had chaffed on a bracket and was arcing occasionally so that's gonna get fixed , sure is better than having to deal with an unexplained tractor fire .
> Didn't get any wood hauled to the landing but we got some on the ground ready .
> It was a good day
> Hope y'all had a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC
> Scrounging , our speciality



looks like you had fun! see u got your tractors all rigged up!  nice day to be out in the woods....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> You'd be amazed what 21hp and a the smallest logging winch will do
> My mechanic at the shop heats with wood , has a 40 acre lot and a 36hp tractor , I said to him that he should watch the ads for a winch , they pop up every couple of months , he looked at me and said "I'm not as serious about getting firewood as you" , I told him that it was because I was lazy .
> I'll do in a morning what it takes him all weekend to do and I'll hear him complain on Monday how hard the working weekend at the camp was .
> Yup , I'm lazy .
> I found what stopped the tractor , the fuel shutoff on the filter housing rotated a plastic gate to close off the fuel , the tabs broke on the aluminium handle and the plastic turned enough to shutoff the fuel .
> All fixed now



_>All fixed now _

way to go!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> That's a decent sized cedar. We have tons of it here and it does smell good in the pit. It's hell on the Saw's running gear, all that sap gums up the bar and chain.



*AO* - if I had replied to your message here when u first posted it up, I would have said... well, my cedar seems to be quite dry, cut easy and even broke apart as I bucked it from the feller's earlier work. and as such, I didn't experience any sap gumming things up. however.... however...

today I got around to cleaning my 019T and sharpening its chain, servicing the bar, etc. I had a bit of a surprise. after setting up to file the first tooth of chain, I noted a lot of hard, gummy stuff on my chain's links...  at first on the top of the teeth and also on sides... with a hint of purple to it. almost immediately your message came to mind. omg, I was in for some real cleaning today, and even though I carefully cleaned, chipped, scrapped and lightly filed as in draw knife action... didn't get it all off this go around. omg! as they say first time for everything... cutting oak doesn't leave such a mess! bar was basically unaffected and a new chain would solve any cosmetic issues, but heck... it has a new chain. lol. so I did a dance and gig on it and cleaned it up good and ensured all links moved freely together. but I can tell you, for sure... cedar is off my list of wood acceptable to me. unless its down and blocking my way... doubt I will be cutting any more cedar! PITA!

no, this is not rust on my chain, it is cedar sap residue from cutting what I consider a small amount of cedar, but left a lot of gummy residue... actually more hard than soft. and this is after I cleaned it!! will put small wire wheel to sides next sharpening session before I do the chain's teeth...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but all in all, I am happy with the condition of the chain other than just some cosmetics... that cr*p got into everything and everywhere on the chain... but I filed it and cleaned the bar and like how it all serviced up...

picco sharpening kit; stihl


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

when I sharpen my chain I like to take clutch housing off, apart, and clean inside, and put light coat of lube to the needle bearing on PTO end of crank... inside the drum there was an accumulation of wood dust on sides where shoes ride... and in the clutch assembly some small clumps, too. cleaned and serviced up routinely.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, all's well that ends well... but I admit, it took an extra hour so so to get that chain back into some kinda shape I might want to go cut wood with... real PITA!

019T all set and ready to go... actually, I leave my saw's chains loose at day end, unload the PTO bearing and angle the bar up, then snug nut. then when going to cut wood, reset everything to spec... for some "deep running!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I pulled the chain around a few times with my gloved hand, adding some gear lube oil to the chain's drive links and bar's guide... just to get all the bushings, bells and whistles wet and lubed... some stihl bar lube will get run across it etc, before teeth's new edges cut again... standard fare, mist line off the tip. I check it 2-3 times each tank full... ensure she is oiling well. and then put 'er away until 'the next time'. but having been advised of GANS... generally accepted noodling standards... vs end cutting a chunk, I doubt I will noodle with my 019T. I can see how the wood grain would lend itself to noodled noodles...  but alas, I have a 14" bar... and see no reason to noodle with it. just not long enough... so, if and when I decide to do more noodling prob will be with my 026...

happy as a bug in a rug! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it was a busy afternoon... servicing the 019T today, and as usual had a nice campfire going, too...




hot, glowing embers lingered on from last feeding...



but a stir of the sitx and she flared right up with new flames...


----------



## Khntr85

Well good and bad news today guys.... Good news beautiful day to cut, got 3 loads of walnut, Osage , and some honey locust....well for bad news, ol lady called while I was cutting which she never does, and said someone broke into my father in laws and stole his damn chainsaw....what a pathetic bastard!!!!....I tell you there are some absolutely worthless people who don't know what it's like to be a real man, so they steal off other people!!!!....anyway I have parts coming, (from great people I met from this site!!!!), for a 362 I been dieing to get rebuilt...and if all goes well I may just give him my ol trusty ms290.... Yes she is heavy, and has her issues, so he may not even want her....
Anyway onto pics, what a day!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> That base is going to be a noodle fest. The this is as big as the front end of my truck. I think I will noodle before the bucking cut just so the partial rounds are manageable. I am a touch jumpy around this butt section. I was thinking boy a ported 395xp or 046 with a 36" bar would make short work of this. I warned my wife that I will be making a mess getting that cut up.



_>That base is going to be a noodle fest. The this is as big as the front end of my truck._

*omg! wow! no sh*t!!! Gzzzz.... *

nomad_A noodling bigger than truck's front end tree base:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 493679
> View attachment 493676
> Well good and bad news today guys.... Good news beautiful day to cut, got 3 loads of walnut, Osage , and some honey locust....well for bad news, ol lady called while I was cutting which she never does, and said someone broke into my father in laws and stole his damn chainsaw....what a pathetic bastard!!!!....I tell you there are some absolutely worthless people who don't know what it's like to be a real man, so they steal off other people!!!!....anyway I have parts coming, (from great people I met from this site!!!!), for a 362 I been dieing to get rebuilt...and if all goes well I may just give him my ol trusty ms290.... Yes she is heavy, and has her issues, so he may not even want her....
> Anyway onto pics, what a day!!!!View attachment 493677




*I hate hearing bad news like that!*  hope the worthless bum is caught. good pix, u cut up a lot of wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Cleaned up the saws last night and left them on the floor in the sauna overnight to dry off.
> 
> Back in the garage, until next time.
> 
> View attachment 492919



svk: I like your round fuel can. I have 2 just like it, a 1-gallon and a 2-gallon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*COMMENT:*

*I have to admit...* you guys really put on a show!... from felling almost a whole woodlot, or a tree bigger than BIG itself... to rigging cables, pulleys and skidders to hauling out your trunks... logs, trees and often as not, well currently anyways... even out in the snow!! omg. trucks, tractors, trailers, double trailers loaded to the hilt! firewood or firewood to be! down here we got lots of oil and gas ops... no shortage! we are a world-class O&G center in this town!! but, especially with the smller operators, there is always the issue of the drillers and riggers out drilling the hole on the lease... and the white collar shirts back in the office called petroleum engineers... never enough time in the field... they always drill from their desks! lol... armchair engineers! well, not quite the same, nor as bad... but... even with my rather impressive in-town urban logging operations, sawmill ops and firewood making...  compared to the scale many of you operate at... as a matter of routine...

well, kinda makes me feel like I am close to being little more than just another...

*" armchair lumberjack"* !!! lol  

"ok, boys... have that woodlot felled by 5 pm, please... hauler will be there in the morning!" 

the pix  you put up, the threads and all the cool stuff to look at and see... is really quite a show! 

constantly, and continually... I never cease to be amazed!!

nor not entertained!


----------



## farmer steve

went down to where we cut sat to finish up an ash log that was there. this is right along a pretty big creek and i always have to explore a little. i got the ash log bucked and loaded and then scrounged this from the creek. it was laying upside down and i had to get a rope and lasso one of the wheels to get it out of the creek and up the 20 foot bank.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> went down to where we cut sat to finish up a ash log that was there. this is right along a pretty big creek and i always have to explore a little. i got the ash log bucked and loaded and then scrounged this from the creek. it was laying upside down and i had to get a rope and lasso one of the wheels to get it out of the creek and up the 20 foot bank.



Nice haul there FS


----------



## nomad_archer

Agent Orange said:


> Take lots of pics and don't leave us hangin. Good luck, looks like a half assed tree service did the work.



I will take lots of pics. I think it was a 1/2 effort friday job from a not so good tree service. They dropped a few sections on the homeowners concrete sidewalk and caused some new cracks and a large chunk taken out of the edge of the side walk. The tree service that I usually pickup wood for wouldn't have left that mess. Heck even if the homeowner was going to give the wood away for free firewood on there own, the service would have cleaned it up and had it in manageable pieces. There is a few other things I wouldn't have been happy about had I been paying the bill. It is a sweet score for me.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk: I like your round fuel can. I have 2 just like it, a 1-gallon and a 2-gallon...


Thanks. I have a bunch of them but the ones with rubber spouts and air vents have been breaking off in the last few years. Trying to condense all of the solid caps/vents to keep several of them usable!

I absolutely hate plastic cans, especially the ones with no rear vent.


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> . . . today I got around to cleaning my 019T and sharpening its chain, . . .I noted a lot of hard, gummy stuff on my chain's links... PITA! . . . it is cedar sap residue from cutting what I consider a small amount of cedar, but left a lot of gummy residue... actually more hard than soft. and this is after I cleaned it!!


How are you cleaning your chain? Scaling, brushing, soaking?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> went down to where we cut sat to finish up an ash log that was there. this is right along a pretty big creek and i always have to explore a little. i got the ash log bucked and loaded and then scrounged this from the creek. it was laying upside down and i had to get a rope and lasso one of the wheels to get it out of the creek and up the 20 foot bank.



I like your 'dump' trailer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> How are you cleaning your chain? Scaling, brushing, soaking?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



very slowly... one link at a time...  [not]

this time I scraped, chipped, wire brushed, back filed, picked, etc... each link...  then cleaned in L thinner... couple times. hardly touched the stuff, but did clean the chain's mechanicals well, of course! since I had sharpened my teeth already, and tweaked my rakers, dint want to kiss sides with fine wire wheel... less I dull what is now quite sharp... could have used dremel, I guess with small wire wheel... but, next sharpening I will dress out the sides, etc first, to further 'descale' the crud off. imo, at this point its mostly cosmetic, maybe running thru some oak will purge it of its _'virus'_... in any event, I like how it all went back together and have no probs with it. other than cosmetics... bar showed no accumulation. just chain's links.

of course, and perhaps you will agree....a new chain would be the ultimate cleaning. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Thanks. I have a bunch of them but the ones with rubber spouts and air vents have been breaking off in the last few years. Trying to condense all of the solid caps/vents to keep several of them usable! I absolutely hate plastic cans, especially the ones with no rear vent.



I concur... my round fuel can's cork gaskets bit like me... old and withered!  so, I leave the fuel cans in clean area of shop and just tighten when using... seems to help their life and don't drip when pouring...


----------



## nomad_archer

I don't have any of the old style gas cans but I am a fan of the no spill brand of gas cans. They work way better than the others I have tried.


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> very slowly... one link at a time...  [not]
> 
> this time I scraped, chipped, wire brushed, back filed, picked, etc... each link...  then cleaned in L thinner... couple times. hardly touched the stuff, but did clean the chain's mechanicals well, of course! since I had sharpened my teeth already, and tweaked my rakers, dint want to kiss sides with fine wire wheel... less I dull what is now quite sharp... could have used dremel, I guess with small wire wheel... but, next sharpening I will dress out the sides, etc first, to further 'descale' the crud off. imo, at this point its mostly cosmetic, maybe running thru some oak will purge it of its _'virus'_... in any event, I like how it all went back together and have no probs with it. other than cosmetics... bar showed no accumulation. just chain's links.
> 
> of course, and perhaps you will agree....a new chain would be the ultimate cleaning. lol


I would have soaked it over night in krud cutter, given it a quick once over with a nylon brush and wiped it down. It would have been good to go. I do that before I put a chain on the grinder. It gets all the junk off.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> I would have soaked it over night in krud cutter, given it a quick once over with a nylon brush and wiped it down. It would have been good to go. I do that before I put a chain on the grinder. It gets all the junk off.



thanks for the tip! grinder?  well, what do you think about a new chain... I prob could expect it to be crud n junk free, no? 

crud cutter? please tell me type, etc you would use... thanks


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> . . . this time I scraped, chipped, wire brushed, back filed, picked, etc... each link... then cleaned in L thinner... couple times. hardly touched the stuff, but did clean the chain's mechanicals well, of course!



Lot of guys scoff at the idea of cleaning chains, but I believe that _'a clean chain is a happy chain_'. Couple of related threads, linked below. Tars, pine sap, and general grunge from doing storm cleanup work can be a challenge. Generally, I am going to look for a chemical type cleaning agent first. This may vary, depending on the nature of the gunk. A lot of guys start with gasoline or diesel fuel, but I like to start with water or citrus based degreasers first.

Of course, these remove all of the oils as well, so the chains have to be dried and re-lubed after. But beats the heck out of heavy wire brushing IMHO.

Philbert

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philbert-meets-the-stihl-rs3.202969/
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philberts-chain-salvage-challenge.245369/
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-cleaning.258897/


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the tip! grinder?  well, what do you think about a new chain... I prob could expect it to be crud n junk free, no?
> 
> crud cutter? please tell me type, etc you would use... thanks



I only use a grinder when bad stuff happens. Like when someone thinks it was a good idea to hide a 1/2 lag bolt in a tree or when rocks attack my chain. 

I literally use Krud Kutter to clean the chains. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Krud-Kutter-1-gal-Original-Concentrated-Cleaner-Degreaser-KK012/202525368


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I literally use Krud Kutter to clean the chains.


Never tried that. Looks to be a phosphoric acid solution.
http://www.mcoe.us/view/1710.pdf

I usually use a commercial degreaser with sodium hydroxide (lye).
http://www.supercleanbrands.com/products#16

Since one is acidic, and one is basic, they probably clean different stuff better. *_Just don't mix them together!_*

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up a test drive with one of the newer updated brushless motors Oregon battery saws. My friend the local Husky wrench bought it for himself for his own personal "small saw" grab and cut a branch deals. It has *noticeably* more chain speed and torque over my saw, the original model. It's nice. His new one on the right, and yes, I scrounged all the cookies he had laying around from these and other tests and brought them home..hehehehe


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Scrounged up a test drive with one of the newer updated brushless motors Oregon battery saws. . . . It has *noticeably* more chain speed and torque over my saw, the original model.


Zog, please add your comments to this thread (it needs a 'bump'!): 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-cs300-40v-cordless-chainsaw.286385/

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> went down to where we cut sat to finish up an ash log that was there. this is right along a pretty big creek and i always have to explore a little. i got the ash log bucked and loaded and then scrounged this from the creek. it was laying upside down and i had to get a rope and lasso one of the wheels to get it out of the creek and up the 20 foot bank.


Damn nice scrounge!! Did you happen to find the 4-wheeler attached to it? That'll make a nice little knock around hauler. Is it salvageable?


----------



## Agent Orange

LondonNeil said:


> Hi guys [waves] thought it time to say hello and thanks for all the lovely photos! [/waves]
> I've been reading through this thread for several months and feel like I've got to know the regulars, svk, farmer Steve, nomad archer, mustang mike and his nephew, dancan, ambull... Lots of lovely stories told that I've enjoyed reading. Especially enjoy the countryside photos!  It's a bit different around here..... Suburban London. The original one, in England. I have a typical house (very small by your standards), in densely built up London, I'm 7 miles from..... Errrr where would you guys know?... Oh yes Big Ben. Everyone is on mains gas and uses that for central heating but I enjoy a small wood stove too(5kW... What's that it BTU?). I scrounge where I can and get most of my wood from tree service guys, then CSS myself. Don't laugh now.. stihl ms180 meets my needs, split by hand with a fiskars x27 ( got that after reading about it on here!). Small house, small stove which is just a luxury, so luckily only need a small wood pile. I've about 1.5 cord ready for next winter. I say luckily as it costs a bit more over here. Cut and seasoned hard wood, delivered in London is about £100/m³. That's about £350/cord or about US$500. Hence why I scrounge. Thankfully London is the greenest city in the world, lots of public parks, tree lined roads and once out the very centre every house has a small garden (yard). But I do mean small by your standards! Still lots of trees needing pruning. All these 'yard' trees mean I rarely get straight grain that splits easily and find it hard to believe all your stories of'i split a cord this evening'....I seem to battle almost every piece! I've also hit a few nails and stuff with the saw.... Grrrr! Wood wise although there is plenty of hard wood around here, oak, ash, beech, birch and London plane, maple, cherry, apple, pear, most tree surgeons will sell this on to firewood processing, so it's mainly soft stuff i get for free. Horse chestnut, leylandii, laurel is fairly common.... Plus the odd bit of hard ( I had 2 oaks that had to be felled in my own garden.. 20"+ dbh..I didn't have a stove at the time but my brother did so it wasn't wasted).
> Anyway, I doubt you'll be impressed by photos of my car Skoda Octavia, would you call that a sedan?) loaded with a boot, sorry a trunk load of wood, photos of a ms180 and a pile of small diameter soft wood, or photos of a 6'6" x 8'6" garden shed full with my spoils, but please keep posting up your photos and stories, they are fun and I've learnt a lot too.
> 
> Oh yes, might ask over in the splitting tool review thread but, opinions on the fiskars isocore 8 lb maul? As I said, I get a lot of awkward wood that defeats the x27. I have a sledge and wedges too but some of this stuff.... Well it gets noodled or thrown to one side! Small stove means small load pieces so splitting can be a big part of the work. I'm considering the 8lb-er for use on the harder pieces where the wedges or saw is the only option. It's not available in the UK yet but today I found a seller on Amazon.com that looks like they will ship, only $59.05 too, although international shipping and import fees push it to almost double - £75 Can't seem to find many 8lb mauls on sale here though, few decent brands, but I did find the stihl pro cleaving hammer, hickory handle with steel overstrike protection plate and 3.8kg (that's 8.3lbs in old money) not sure if that includes the handle though, and at almost £80 is not cheap plus when your aim is as bad as mine can be the isocore fiskars lifetime guarantee is very appealing! I've emailed fiskars to ask if the isocore will be available here, as I'd guess it would be cheaper then and i may wait but....Any comments welcome!


Seems like you got missed in the chaos. Nice to meet you. There's nothing wrong with your saw, sounds like it fits your needs perfectly. We like pictures....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> I only use a grinder when bad stuff happens. Like when someone thinks it was a good idea to hide a 1/2 lag bolt in a tree or when rocks attack my chain.
> 
> I literally use Krud Kutter to clean the chains. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Krud-Kutter-1-gal-Original-Concentrated-Cleaner-Degreaser-KK012/202525368



thanks N_A... never heard of the stuff, but will look in to it... appreciate the follow up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Hi guys [waves] thought it time to say hello and thanks for all the lovely photos! [/waves]
> I've been reading through this thread for several months and feel like I've got to know the regulars, svk, farmer Steve, nomad archer, mustang mike and his nephew, dancan, ambull... Lots of lovely stories told that I've enjoyed reading. Especially enjoy the countryside photos! It's a bit different around here..... Suburban London. The original one, in England. I have a typical house (very small by your standards), in densely built up London, I'm 7 miles from..... Errrr where would you guys know?... Oh yes Big Ben. Everyone is on mains gas and uses that for central heating but I enjoy a small wood stove too(5kW... What's that it BTU?). I scrounge where I can and get most of my wood from tree service guys, then CSS myself. Don't laugh now.. stihl ms180 meets my needs, split by hand with a fiskars x27 ( got that after reading about it on here!). Small house, small stove which is just a luxury, so luckily only need a small wood pile. I've about 1.5 cord ready for next winter. I say luckily as it costs a bit more over here. Cut and seasoned hard wood, delivered in London is about £100/m³. That's about £350/cord or about US$500. Hence why I scrounge. Thankfully London is the greenest city in the world, lots of public parks, tree lined roads and once out the very centre every house has a small garden (yard). But I do mean small by your standards! Still lots of trees needing pruning. All these 'yard' trees mean I rarely get straight grain that splits easily and find it hard to believe all your stories of'i split a cord this evening'....I seem to battle almost every piece! I've also hit a few nails and stuff with the saw.... Grrrr! Wood wise although there is plenty of hard wood around here, oak, ash, beech, birch and London plane, maple, cherry, apple, pear, most tree surgeons will sell this on to firewood processing, so it's mainly soft stuff i get for free. Horse chestnut, leylandii, laurel is fairly common.... Plus the odd bit of hard ( I had 2 oaks that had to be felled in my own garden.. 20"+ dbh..I didn't have a stove at the time but my brother did so it wasn't wasted).
> Anyway, I doubt you'll be impressed by photos of my car Skoda Octavia, would you call that a sedan?) loaded with a boot, sorry a trunk load of wood, photos of a ms180 and a pile of small diameter soft wood, or photos of a 6'6" x 8'6" garden shed full with my spoils, but please keep posting up your photos and stories, they are fun and I've learnt a lot too.
> 
> Oh yes, might ask over in the splitting tool review thread but, opinions on the fiskars isocore 8 lb maul? As I said, I get a lot of awkward wood that defeats the x27. I have a sledge and wedges too but some of this stuff.... Well it gets noodled or thrown to one side! Small stove means small load pieces so splitting can be a big part of the work. I'm considering the 8lb-er for use on the harder pieces where the wedges or saw is the only option. It's not available in the UK yet but today I found a seller on Amazon.com that looks like they will ship, only $59.05 too, although international shipping and import fees push it to almost double - £75 Can't seem to find many 8lb mauls on sale here though, few decent brands, but I did find the stihl pro cleaving hammer, hickory handle with steel overstrike protection plate and 3.8kg (that's 8.3lbs in old money) not sure if that includes the handle though, and at almost £80 is not cheap plus when your aim is as bad as mine can be the isocore fiskars lifetime guarantee is very appealing! I've emailed fiskars to ask if the isocore will be available here, as I'd guess it would be cheaper then and i may wait but....Any comments welcome!



*LondonNeil ~
*
'allow mate! and welcome to the AS! enjoyed reading your London based post a lot! glad you took time to say hi and tell us a bit about your urban logging activities over there in downtown London! 

_> I'm 7 miles from..... Errrr where would you guys know?... Oh yes Big Ben.
_
not 'all the guys' have no idea of where you are, as I do. you see LondonNeil I lived in England for 4 years as a youth. over in Harrow Weald just above Harrow and Wealdstone... what an adventure those years were. I am still addicted to Fish N Chips... back then they were really good, not saying not good now, but back then they cooked it in rendered beef tallow... cod, halibut etc... fresh daily right out of the North Atlantic... umm, so good. the crusts were as good as the chips, well imo. I have been all over in and around London... Tower of London, Crown Jewels, St Pauls Cathedral, Hyde Park, Hempstead, Watford, even Bovingdon and Denham Studios... Ruislip... etc. enjoyed my summers there... _"3 apes"_ got us a one-way ride on the double decker to the swimming pool, 3d got us a bag of chips to boot, as well... why, my Mom even did some special things for the Royal Family... [Big Deal deal] and it got in all the local papers, front page and Stars N Stripes... heck, I remember seeing Charles on the front page of the D Mirror almost daily... lol, seems I was growing up with him for awhile... played a lot of 'conkers' with local friends, too... 

well, don't be bashful... we like all saws, all wood stories... and as Agent Orange commented, we do like pix, too! so show us ur stove, your CSS pile... your saw... if it pertains to wood, saws and the like no doubt it will be welcome here... 

ok, then from down here on a dusty trail in Texas, *U* *S* *A*...

_"cheeri-O mate!"

_


----------



## LondonNeil

Awww shucks! Made to feel welcome! Don't fret, you didn't miss me, first ever post and it sat there awaiting moderator approval for over a day I think. Bet it was never like that under svk and Marshy 

Ill post a few photos soon as I get a moment. I'll Probably be full of questions as you guys do things a bit differently, and I guess wood heating is much more common so you seem to have more tech and experience, but i'll try to keep to topic and post some photos


----------



## abbott295

I'll add my welcome too, Neil. And don't be afraid to post pictures of your Skoda with a 'boot' full of 'zogger' wood. Especiallly if the tail is dragging.


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome Neal, so busy with Tax Season I almost missed your post. Nice bike, that you in the air?

I know from the Vacations I've been on (Holidays you call them) that biking is a lot more common over there than here. I mostly do road biking on my Trek Madone 7, but I also do some off road on my Trek EX-8 (full suspension). Unfortunately, as my riding group has become older, the riding is less consistent, so now I often just go alone.

You will have to post some nice pics, we love photos from around the world!!! Not as good as being there in person, but better than not seeing them!

Here are some pics from one of the places I ride (Quaker Ridge). It is very "high end" with horse farms, etc, and some historical buildings (one over 250 years old). Enjoy!

Many of the places up there pay more in property taxes than we earn in a year (Sally Jessy Raphael lives there).


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi Mike, yes that's me. That's a spot in south Wales, great for mtb'ing. I used to live in the West of England and close to lots of great riding but now I'm London based it's more road for me too... It's a bit flat around here.

I'll get some photos up over the next few days


----------



## chuckwood

Here is yesterday's scrounge job, a load of maple. I drove over to a friend's house and picked it up. It was on the ground, all I had to do was pull up to the pile, do some noodling and some bucking into smaller pieces, and then load. Been too busy lately to post much in the pol/religion forum, too much gardening and firewood processing going on, maybe a good thing.


----------



## Philbert

Nice haul!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan Groat

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I concur... my round fuel can's cork gaskets bit like me... old and withered!  so, I leave the fuel cans in clean area of shop and just tighten when using... seems to help their life and don't drip when pouring...


I just bought 15x 1/2" vents for cans without the vents off eBay for 10 bucks.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I concur... my round fuel can's cork gaskets bit like me... old and withered!  so, I leave the fuel cans in clean area of shop and just tighten when using... seems to help their life and don't drip when pouring...


I just bought 15x 1/2" vents for cans without the vents off eBay for 10 bucks. Drill 1/2" hole into the can and install. Opens the cans right up.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

I had forgot this log was part of a backstop. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckwood

Ryan Groat said:


> I had forgot this log was part of a backstop. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Rocked my chain yesterday noodling a crotch. For some reason, people insist on throwing or stowing stuff in tree crotches. This one was a nice round river rock, and it blended in so well with the color of the bark that I missed it. I prefer to hit rocks instead of steel, the rocks will spark nicely the second you hit em and you can shut down before chewing up half your chain.


----------



## MustangMike

Ahhh, it all depends, I've cut through nails, but I've had no luck cutting through rocks! I hate when a pebble or two gets stuck in your cut when your are stumping, what a pain in the butt.


----------



## dancan

Welcome aboard Neil !


----------



## Agent Orange

This scrounge was standing. Eastern Redbud, Co-worker asked if I could drop it, had to look at it first. Mostly dead leaning toward the street. Took the 3 trunks in front, left the one all the way in back. Nice and hard from 6' down. The stump was a 3 part affair, covered in dirt and it absolutely ate my chain for lunch. I had to resharpen to finish it.





There's still part of Sundays scrounge under the Redbud.


----------



## Agent Orange

City wide brush cleanup is this week, there's limb wood all over. It's everything I have not to stop and buck it and chuck it. I'm out of space to stack and have to find a place to stash my last 3 scrounges. That and the farmers have been out cutting field edges and there's stacks of wood all over, it drives me nuts to see it just sit and rot.


----------



## chuckwood

MustangMike said:


> Ahhh, it all depends, I've cut through nails, but I've had no luck cutting through rocks! I hate when a pebble or two gets stuck in your cut when your are stumping, what a pain in the butt.



A nail doesn't do that much damage, but what I hate is the big lag screws, t posts, angle iron etc. It sometimes takes a minute to notice that your saw isn't cutting much any longer and is just spinning it's wheels. Then when you stop and look at your chain, it's really trashed. If yer gonna hit metal, bullets are what you want to aim for, they won't do any damage.


----------



## farmer steve

my buddy that gave me some locust a while back called and said the twp. road crew was cleaning up along his property. did i want the wood? he said bring the big saws. it's a pin oak.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> my buddy that gave me some locust a while back called and said the twp. road crew was cleaning up along his property. did i want the wood? he said bring the big saws. it's a pin oak.
> View attachment 494144
> View attachment 494145
> View attachment 494146



I thought all you cut with was the 036's?


----------



## nomad_archer

Did someone say noodles. I went back again today and got two full loads of wood from the maple scrounge. I was able to finish one of the cuts the tree service made and had to noodle to get the round off of the rest of the stem. Lots of wood here. I am going back today with the 28" bar to do some bucking and noodling. 

It is amazing how much the tune of the saw changes with weather changes. I realized today with the warmer weather 70* versus the 30* I cut in last time that the H was rich and I did notice the L was on the lean side. I made the appropriate adjustments and I think I am good to go. I did over do the L needle and went to rich. I let her idle for a little and then tipped the bar down or sideways she would die but start right up. I am guessing it was loading up with fuel. I corrected my over corrections and all seems to be good. At this point at least I am erring on the side of being a touch rich but I am still learning about this tuning thing and hearing when things arent right. I guess I am hyper sensitive to what is going on since I dont want to ruin any equipment due to not paying attention. 

I do like running the 40:1 in this big saw makes me feel better when I make a 4'-5' noodling cut. The 365 seems to feel just right with the 24" bar. 

Enough talking now for the pictures.












Another butt section that needs to go. Only 36" in diameter.





Noodles








Time to go home


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> my buddy that gave me some locust a while back called and said the twp. road crew was cleaning up along his property. did i want the wood? he said bring the big saws. it's a pin oak.
> View attachment 494144
> View attachment 494145
> View attachment 494146


Hell yeah, score! Those roads crew guys make worse cuts than I do, and that's saying something.


----------



## Agent Orange

nomad_archer said:


> Did someone say noodles. I went back again today and got two full loads of wood from the maple scrounge. I was able to finish one of the cuts the tree service made and had to noodle to get the round off of the rest of the stem. Lots of wood here. I am going back today with the 28" bar to do some bucking and noodling.
> 
> It is amazing how much the tune of the saw changes with weather changes. I realized today with the warmer weather 70* versus the 30* I cut in last time that the H was rich and I did notice the L was on the lean side. I made the appropriate adjustments and I think I am good to go. I did over do the L needle and went to rich. I let her idle for a little and then tipped the bar down or sideways she would die but start right up. I am guessing it was loading up with fuel. I corrected my over corrections and all seems to be good. At this point at least I am erring on the side of being a touch rich but I am still learning about this tuning thing and hearing when things arent right. I guess I am hyper sensitive to what is going on since I dont want to ruin any equipment due to not paying attention.
> 
> I do like running the 40:1 in this big saw makes me feel better when I make a 4'-5' noodling cut. The 365 seems to feel just right with the 24" bar.
> 
> Enough talking now for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another butt section that needs to go. Only 36" in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go home



That's a huge scrounging score, nice haul!
I let my saw tune itself, but I've been running 45:1 as a trial.


----------



## hardpan

Outstanding scrounge nomad. Has anyone ever came up with a noodle compressor? LOL It looks like you will be making a bunch more when you get home. What kind of maple is that?


----------



## nomad_archer

No idea what kind of maple it is. The heart wood seems very hard. I took 4 truck/ trailer loads out already. Now I need to do the work to break down the rest of the tree.

Here is what it looked like standing.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice scores for both of the PA boys!


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> No idea what kind of maple it is. The heart wood seems very hard. I took 4 truck/ trailer loads out already. Now I need to do the work to break down the rest of the tree.
> 
> Here is what it looked like standing.


By the shape of the tree it looks like silver maple but the picture isn't clear enough on my screen to give 100%.

The trunk section of that tree is going to be difficult to split by hand. Usually those big boys are pretty twisted. But the trunk wood also seems much more dense than the limb wood even when fully dry.


----------



## chuckwood

svk said:


> By the shape of the tree it looks like silver maple but the picture isn't clear enough on my screen to give 100%.
> 
> The trunk section of that tree is going to be difficult to split by hand. Usually those big boys are pretty twisted. But the trunk wood also seems much more dense than the limb wood even when fully dry.



The bark and shape of the tree looks like silver maple. These are popular yard trees because they grow quickly. They are also quick to fall over in storms and drop limbs on your house. I've burned a lot of it, not quite as good as red maple but good enough. It's like hackberry, keep it off the ground and dry because it rots very quickly.


----------



## Benjo

Shape fits, as well as multiple stems and the way it died back, but the bark looks like Norway maple to me. In New England at least, silver maples have pretty shaggy bark. I've found all maples will get darker staining in the heartwood, especially when old or infirm. 

Norway is pretty close to sugar in density, and like sugar is great firewood. Takes longer to dry though, silver dries very quickly.

Norway:





Silver:


----------



## nomad_archer

I figured it was some type of maple but I will compare some to the silver maple in the front yard. I actually think it may be a norway maple. I am a firewood scrounger so it all burns for me. As for splitting, I use a hydro or it gets noodled. No dickin' around with a maul or sledge and a wedge.


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna guess it was Red Maple, but it may be Norway, but they don't usually fork out that way. Red is harder than Silver, but not Norway or Sugar.

I cut a Maple down last year that I was not sure what it was. I wonder if the cross pollinate sometimes. The leaves looked like one thing, and the bark like another.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I was gonna guess it was Red Maple, but it may be Norway, but they don't usually fork out that way. Red is harder than Silver, but not Norway or Sugar.
> 
> I cut a Maple down last year that I was not sure what it was. I wonder if the cross pollinate sometimes. The leaves looked like one thing, and the bark like another.



Personally I have trouble with ID of maple types without the leaves but I have read about structural differences. The silver will multi-stem more often. The red and sugar tend to have a more rounded canopy. The silver canopy is frequently irregular, jutting in different directions. The silver has many more bent, droopy limbs. That old devil in the picture looks to have silver tendencies but it also has had some hard years with disfigurement. I do know it is firewood now.


----------



## MustangMike

Our boy Linus enjoying the warm weather, posing on the deck.

He thinks he is a Sphinx!


----------



## JustJeff

Ice on the scrounge. Birds be going back south!


----------



## Agent Orange

Loaded up to split a giant driftwood log. 5-6' diameter at the base 20' long, chock full of silt. Not looking forward to it but my boss asked if I could take care of it so I will. I'll post pics and complain about sharpening my chain twice per bucking cut. Stay tuned kids.


----------



## JustJeff

Ice storm here. Power is out and looks to stay out. Drove my wife to work and trees down everywhere! what a mess


----------



## nomad_archer

Had to take the big boy saw out today to work on that massive trunk. Ran 2 tanks through before the cutters dulled. Some cutters look a touch ragged so I may have caught a surprise in the wood. Hopefully nothing a few passes with a file won't fix. 

I was amazed at how well the 365 did with the 28" bar. It wasn't screaming like it does with a 20" bar but it was a long long way from bogging. Cut that hard maple without a problem.

I wonder why the 365 isn't more popular. The balance was pretty good as well. Not as good as with a 24" bar but good. I liked running the big bar. It was lots of fun. Now I am wondering what it's like to run 90cc.

I did the noodling with the 20" bar today. Now I have a lot of cutters to touch up. I'm tired tonight. 2 1/2 hours of full throttle cutting will do that. I only quit because the 20" chain needed touched up and I ran outnof gas. It does not take long to go though 3 tanks of gas with the big saw.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Our boy Linus enjoying the warm weather, posing on the deck.
> 
> He thinks he is a Sphinx!



Beautiful dog. Same color pattern as my lazy, affectionate Am Staff.

Since tax season is just about over, are you planning on going full speed with scrounging soon? I have to go to NJ soon for a month so no chainsaw for me. I'm going to miss my Makita blue friend.

On another note, if any of you gun nuts have an AR or know a lot about them please send me an PM. When I get back from NJ I'm going to pick up a Beretta A300, possibly a 870, and either a AR (complete or build one myself) or pistol caliber carbine. I want a pistol but don't really see a use for it without a CCW. Thanks


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Beautiful dog. Same color pattern as my lazy, affectionate Am Staff.
> 
> Since tax season is just about over, are you planning on going full speed with scrounging soon? I have to go to NJ soon for a month so no chainsaw for me. I'm going to miss my Makita blue friend.
> 
> On another note, if any of you gun nuts have an AR or know a lot about them please send me an PM. When I get back from NJ I'm going to pick up a Beretta A300, possibly a 870, and either a AR (complete or build one myself) or pistol caliber carbine. I want a pistol but don't really see a use for it without a CCW. Thanks


I have an A400 it's a sweet light gun. It does cost a good bit more that the A300's


----------



## MustangMike

I hope to be ready for the Upstate NY GTG on 4/24, but Tax Season is still going strong.

He also has Boxer in him, etc (even a little Great Dane)


----------



## Ambull01

nomad_archer said:


> I have an A400 it's a sweet light gun. It does cost a good bit more that the A300's



Nice. Yeah the A400s are kind of pricey. I don't really care about fancy guns, wood stock, etc. I just want something reasonably priced that I'll be able to use for clay targets. There's a skeet/trap club right up the road from me that I'm hoping to visit once a week. The A400 is the replacement for the 391 right? I shot the 390 and 391. The 391 was a beautiful gun but prefer the simplicity of the 390.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> I hope to be ready for the Upstate NY GTG on 4/24, but Tax Season is still going strong.
> 
> He also has Boxer in him, etc (even a little Great Dane)



Speaking of tax season, I still have to file! Damn, almost forgot.

I really want to do a DNA test on my dog. Just read shelters routinely mislabel dogs as pitbulls. I'm kind of curious to see exactly what he is.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking Dog. The test is about $60, and usually provides some surprises.

Linus is (in order) Boxer, Pit, Australian Shepard, Great Dane, and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever! You really only clearly see the Boxer & Pit in him.

He is 60 lbs & VERY strong, but also very laid back. At the shelter, he tested well with people, dogs & cats. He is becoming a little more aggressive (Lucy is a bad influence). She is the "protector".


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I want a pistol but don't really see a use for it without a CCW. Thanks


Say whaaaa?

Here's a few ideas. 
-Open carry while in the woods
-Home defense
-Carry in car in a case


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking Dog. The test is about $60, and usually provides some surprises.
> 
> Linus is (in order) Boxer, Pit, Australian Shepard, Great Dane, and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever! You really only clearly see the Boxer & Pit in him.
> 
> He is 60 lbs & VERY strong, but also very laid back. At the shelter, he tested well with people, dogs & cats. He is becoming a little more aggressive (Lucy is a bad influence). She is the "protector".



He has a massive head. He's also about 90 lbs or so. I think he has to have some large breed DNA. Worst watch dog EVER. Anyone could just walk into my house, steal everything I own, then take him too lol. He's a bit aggressive with other dogs if they act aggressive towards him. Otherwise he ignores them or wants to play.



svk said:


> Say whaaaa?
> 
> Here's a few ideas.
> -Open carry while in the woods
> -Home defense
> -Carry in car in a case



Okay, maybe open carry in the woods although not really sure I see the need for that personally unless we're talking about a Deliverance scenario. HD I prefer a shotgun I think or pistol caliber carbine. Much easier to hit/aim accurately. Isn't there a requirement to transport weapon and ammo separately? If so I'd rather bring along an AR.

Anyway, now that the weather's warming up and the water isn't as cold are you going to start using your bidet again?


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the larger breeds are usually passive.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ok you asked for photos, so here's my Good Friday scrounge. Off i went to my usual collection spot, its a local tree service guy that clearly doesn't have a yard and doesn't process or sell the soft wood he gets and doesn't want to just dump it (commercial waste rates are about £100/ton so i can see why!) He advertises on gumtree (equivalent to craigs list) and just leaves it stacked, free to collect, outside his apartment. Its under 4 miles but in london traffic thats 20 mins drive.

back home, tail not dragging but it is well down.






and this is why





I unloaded then headed back for a second load. this is my haul from the 2 loads. its mainly pine/conifer, with just a few crotchy bits of somethng else. most is leylandii or leyland cypress. Over here it gets grown a lot by homeowners as a hedge...but all too often it isn't maintained and it soon tackes off into big trees, and urban tree service guys are constantly trimming or felling them. It should burn quite well but it needs to be well seasoned as its full of resin. Some of this load was dead/dieing standing though i think as it was quite dry already. I'm awful at estimating, but maybe 1/4 of a cord here





after lunch the saw cam out ...the really really big saw  and i got to bucking to sub 12" lengths for the stove





3 tanks of fuel later (that's a whole 3/4 of a litre in the big saw ) I'd bucked it all, and noodled some crotchety bits from before that had defeated the X27





and a pile of chips and noodles





made the most of the sunshine....normal UK Easter bank holiday weather returns tomorrow....Heavy wind and rain tomorow, then Storm Katy hits with even more on Monday, booo. My garden is a swamp anyway. This is the first year the Met Office has named our winter storms but my oh my, they've been in the news...making the news. We've had a mild winter, very very mild with hardly even a frost in London until February, but its been wet! Lots of floods elsewhere in the UK, some places got flooded 3 times this winter!

Right...hope those photos appear........


----------



## LondonNeil

oh good it worked!
in the 4th photo you can see much of the garden (yard) behind the house. Top right you can just make out the last 10' of one of my 2 20" diameter oaks that i had felled. That one is a Turkey oak...non-native but not uncommon. Top left, above the daffodils, is the stump of the other, that WAS English Oak. Dunno what your oaks are like, but over here they are hard....very, very hard. Sledge and wedges for hours, hard!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Ok you asked for photos, so here's my Good Friday scrounge. Off i went to my usual collection spot, its a local tree service guy that clearly doesn't have a yard and doesn't process or sell the soft wood he gets and doesn't want to just dump it (commercial waste rates are about £100/ton so i can see why!) He advertises on gumtree (equivalent to craigs list) and just leaves it stacked, free to collect, outside his apartment. Its under 4 miles but in london traffic thats 20 mins drive.
> 
> back home, tail not dragging but it is well down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unloaded then headed back for a second load. this is my haul from the 2 loads. its mainly pine/conifer, with just a few crotchy bits of somethng else. most is leylandii or leyland cypress. Over here it gets grown a lot by homeowners as a hedge...but all too often it isn't maintained and it soon tackes off into big trees, and urban tree service guys are constantly trimming or felling them. It should burn quite well but it needs to be well seasoned as its full of resin. Some of this load was dead/dieing standing though i think as it was quite dry already. I'm awful at estimating, but maybe 1/4 of a cord here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lunch the saw cam out ...the really really big saw  and i got to bucking to sub 12" lengths for the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tanks of fuel later (that's a whole 3/4 of a litre in the big saw ) I'd bucked it all, and noodled some crotchety bits from before that had defeated the X27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pile of chips and noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the most of the sunshine....normal UK Easter bank holiday weather returns tomorrow....Heavy wind and rain tomorow, then Storm Katy hits with even more on Monday, booo. My garden is a swamp anyway. This is the first year the Met Office has named our winter storms but my oh my, they've been in the news...making the news. We've had a mild winter, very very mild with hardly even a frost in London until February, but its been wet! Lots of floods elsewhere in the UK, some places got flooded 3 times this winter!
> 
> Right...hope those photos appear........


good scrounge there LondonNeil. i like the wood hauler. can't tell from the pics how "really big" that saw is.


----------



## abbott295

That's your Skoda? It sure doesn't look anything like the Skodas I used to see in Guatemala 30 - 35 years ago. Let's see if I can remember... Skoda is Czech? Hmmm, I wonder which part of Czecheslovakia Skoda ended up in? Good scrounging anyway. Oaks here have quite a lot of varieties. Some split quite easily, most that I have dealt with anyway. Crotches and knots can be tougher.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cheers Steve. its not quite on a par with Mike's Mustang, but as Hans Stuck says at 2:50ish...its got a better boot.  (mine's the 220 version)


----------



## LondonNeil

Hep it Czech. they are part of VAG, VW Audi Group, along with Seat. You gys know the VW Golf right? in fact....didn't it get discussed on this thread.....hmmm...what hasn't been! The Octavia is the same mechanically as the golf, and the audi A3, and the Seat Leon. They all share the MQB chassis and mechanical bits. the vRS I have is the 2 litre petrol (gasoline) turbo, 220 bhp, same as the golf GTI, just bigger boot!


----------



## dancan

Thanks Neil , nice wood scrounge and Skoda 
Did someone saw Nova Scotia Duck Toller ?
Interesting mix Mike , the toller is certainly on the small size of the other breeds .


----------



## Agent Orange

This game is called "I win!!". Dirty, nasty, chock full of silt, cottonwood. I had to dig the silt out with my hatchet and hands, thumped it several times with the #6 maul. Sharpened twice per cut, some of them required sharpening three times. 3.5 hours of hell. I win.















I was going to split it tonight but ran out of daylight and ass.


----------



## Mike Mulback

LondonNeil said:


> Ok you asked for photos, so here's my Good Friday scrounge. Off i went to my usual collection spot, its a local tree service guy that clearly doesn't have a yard and doesn't process or sell the soft wood he gets and doesn't want to just dump it (commercial waste rates are about £100/ton so i can see why!) He advertises on gumtree (equivalent to craigs list) and just leaves it stacked, free to collect, outside his apartment. Its under 4 miles but in london traffic thats 20 mins drive.
> 
> back home, tail not dragging but it is well down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unloaded then headed back for a second load. this is my haul from the 2 loads. its mainly pine/conifer, with just a few crotchy bits of somethng else. most is leylandii or leyland cypress. Over here it gets grown a lot by homeowners as a hedge...but all too often it isn't maintained and it soon tackes off into big trees, and urban tree service guys are constantly trimming or felling them. It should burn quite well but it needs to be well seasoned as its full of resin. Some of this load was dead/dieing standing though i think as it was quite dry already. I'm awful at estimating, but maybe 1/4 of a cord here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lunch the saw cam out ...the really really big saw  and i got to bucking to sub 12" lengths for the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tanks of fuel later (that's a whole 3/4 of a litre in the big saw ) I'd bucked it all, and noodled some crotchety bits from before that had defeated the X27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pile of chips and noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the most of the sunshine....normal UK Easter bank holiday weather returns tomorrow....Heavy wind and rain tomorow, then Storm Katy hits with even more on Monday, booo. My garden is a swamp anyway. This is the first year the Met Office has named our winter storms but my oh my, they've been in the news...making the news. We've had a mild winter, very very mild with hardly even a frost in London until February, but its been wet! Lots of floods elsewhere in the UK, some places got flooded 3 times this winter!
> 
> Right...hope those photos appear........


 Amazing bringing that stuff home in the car. 
I did something similar, brought home 22" rounds, all the wood in my avatar in 1 load!


----------



## MustangMike

Neil, great pics and a great education, I have never heard of a Skoda, very cool!!! (And a great firewood hauler).

When I first started heating with wood, I used to bring it home in the back of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon. Back then, Pick Up trucks were not allowed on NYS parkways, so I had access to wood that no one else would take. I remember once loading 2 big heavy rounds of Oak in the back (had to flop them in, could not lift them) and it was so heavy I thought the front of the car would come off the ground!

That is how I heated my house when the price of heating oil tripled from 50 some odd cents to over $1.50 per gallon in just one month, back when there were gas lines, and odd/even fill up days, and stations would run out of gas before you reached the pump! 

I built a 55 gallon drum wood stove and got a chainsaw out of necessity. (A Homelite Super II). My first Father In Law was a tree surgeon and taught me how to fell trees, but I have learned a lot more since joining this site.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Ok you asked for photos, so here's my Good Friday scrounge. Off i went to my usual collection spot, its a local tree service guy that clearly doesn't have a yard and doesn't process or sell the soft wood he gets and doesn't want to just dump it (commercial waste rates are about £100/ton so i can see why!) He advertises on gumtree (equivalent to craigs list) and just leaves it stacked, free to collect, outside his apartment. Its under 4 miles but in london traffic thats 20 mins drive.
> 
> back home, tail not dragging but it is well down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unloaded then headed back for a second load. this is my haul from the 2 loads. its mainly pine/conifer, with just a few crotchy bits of somethng else. most is leylandii or leyland cypress. Over here it gets grown a lot by homeowners as a hedge...but all too often it isn't maintained and it soon tackes off into big trees, and urban tree service guys are constantly trimming or felling them. It should burn quite well but it needs to be well seasoned as its full of resin. Some of this load was dead/dieing standing though i think as it was quite dry already. I'm awful at estimating, but maybe 1/4 of a cord here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lunch the saw cam out ...the really really big saw  and i got to bucking to sub 12" lengths for the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tanks of fuel later (that's a whole 3/4 of a litre in the big saw ) I'd bucked it all, and noodled some crotchety bits from before that had defeated the X27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pile of chips and noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the most of the sunshine....normal UK Easter bank holiday weather returns tomorrow....Heavy wind and rain tomorow, then Storm Katy hits with even more on Monday, booo. My garden is a swamp anyway. This is the first year the Met Office has named our winter storms but my oh my, they've been in the news...making the news. We've had a mild winter, very very mild with hardly even a frost in London until February, but its been wet! Lots of floods elsewhere in the UK, some places got flooded 3 times this winter!
> 
> Right...hope those photos appear........


This guy makes out like he's a small time scrounged. Doesn't look small time to me. Nice work!


----------



## JustJeff

Cleared up and turned into a pretty afternoon with sun lighting up all the ice. Still no power here since 6 last night. Got some water from work to drink, wash and flush toilets, dug my perk pot out of the camper for coffee and sticking close to the wood stove.


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 494414
> Cleared up and turned into a pretty afternoon with sun lighting up all the ice. Still no power here since 6 last night. Got some water from work to drink, wash and flush toilets, dug my perk pot out of the camper for coffee and sticking close to the wood stove.


Stay warm and safe, I hope they get your power back on soon!


----------



## Oldmaple

Benjo said:


> Shape fits, as well as multiple stems and the way it died back, but the bark looks like Norway maple to me. In New England at least, silver maples have pretty shaggy bark. I've found all maples will get darker staining in the heartwood, especially when old or infirm.
> 
> Norway is pretty close to sugar in density, and like sugar is great firewood. Takes longer to dry though, silver dries very quickly.
> 
> Norway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver:


 to Benjo. It's Norway Maple. Bark is a dead giveaway.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Neil, great pics and a great education, I have never heard of a Skoda, very cool!!! (And a great firewood hauler).
> 
> When I first started heating with wood, I used to bring it home in the back of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon. Back then, Pick Up trucks were not allowed on NYS parkways, so I had access to wood that no one else would take. I remember once loading 2 big heavy rounds of Oak in the back (had to flop them in, could not lift them) and it was so heavy I thought the front of the car would come off the ground!
> 
> That is how I heated my house when the price of heating oil tripled from 50 some odd cents to over $1.50 per gallon in just one month, back when there were gas lines, and odd/even fill up days, and stations would run out of gas before you reached the pump!
> 
> I built a 55 gallon drum wood stove and got a chainsaw out of necessity. (A Homelite Super II). My first Father In Law was a tree surgeon and taught me how to fell trees, but I have learned a lot more since joining this site.


had one of of those pinto wagons Mike. it was the first brand new car i bought back in 1974. it was my first "hotrod"  B-60 -13's on the rear with traction bars. cragar aluminum slots. had the 2000 cc motor. i think it had a holley 2 BBL carb on it. wish i could find my pics of the hand painted desert mural on the tailgate.


----------



## MustangMike

My 1980 had the 2.3 ltr 4 with a 4 speed, a bright Yellow Station Wagon! They had fixed all the problems with the Pinto by then, the non power Rack & Pinion steering was so good, they later used it in the Delorean, and it was the only car I knew of with non power disc breaks (up front), and they worked great! The only option my car had was an AM radio. (At the time, Imus was on AM 66 in NYC).

Always wanted to put the turbo charged 2.3 ltr T-Bird Turbo Coupe motor in it. The T Bird was 3,200 lbs, the Pinto Wagon only 2,600, it would have flown, and would be 5 spd instead of 4! FYI, the 2.3 Turbo T-Bird was faster than the 302 V-8 T Bird, so imagine that motor in the light wt Pinto!

FYI, that was my first new car also, all previous cars were used Mustangs!


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> had one of of those pinto wagons Mike. it was the first brand new car i bought back in 1974. it was my first "hotrod"  B-60 -13's on the rear with traction bars. cragar aluminum slots. had the 2000 cc motor. i think it had a holley 2 BBL carb on it. wish i could find my pics of the hand painted desert mural on the tailgate.


Now you should really find those pictures, that sounds like a badass bean! Especially with the mural.


----------



## zogger

mini hotrod ford sleepers..had a GF early 70s. Her dad got her a little four banger commuter car to go to college with. We are out tooling on the freeway one day and I said, hey punch it out for a few seconds zooba, well over a 100 fast, that thing would haul the mail. I said cool. We get back I open the hood and look, dang thing had actual headers and two big carbs on it. I don't recall the engine size but it was an english ford a cortina gt, straight inline 4 banger.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe that may have been a Murcury Capri??? Great handling also if it was.


----------



## JustJeff

Mercury also imported the Capri with a v6. 2.6l I think, narrow 60 degree v. They scooted pretty good. This was mid 70's prior to the fox body.


----------



## LondonNeil

european ford cortina biggest 4 pot engine was a 2.0 Litre, called the pinto engine (was it used in the car you call the pinto?) can't remember exact figures but think it had something like 95bhp, but easily tuned with a Kent cam and a decent carb to plenty more. the Capri came with 1.6 and 2.0 Litre Pinto 4 pots, and late on with the v6 Cologne engine, 2.3 litre in the capri i think. the Colgne came as a 2.6 litre too but not sure that was used in the Capri over here. I may be talking about totally different cars to you guys though I'm thinking of these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Cortina and these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Capri


----------



## JustJeff

That's it. The Capri was popular here in Canada in the 70's. Until 79 when the new bodied mustang and sister car, Mercury Capri came out. The old v6 capris would get up and go for what they were. I know they pissed off a lot of v8 guys Top speed was around 125 mph from the one highschool buddy who had one.


----------



## JustJeff

Ice melted today and finally got power back after 42 hours. Thank goodness for wood heat!


----------



## farmer steve

not exactly a scrounge 'cause i paid $10. i have been driving by this shed for a good #of years and always looked at the pile of wood stacked inside. there was a public auction at the property today and i know the auctioneer. ask him if they were selling the wood. tells me the owner said sell everything that ain't nailed down. mulberry,hickory,locust and walnut.just need to split it. 

and that's the first load.


----------



## dancan

Not much scrounging today but it sure was a nice day for a drive 






I drug back the logs that I had bunched last weekend before the tractor decided it wanted some attention .






I did noodle a few more blocks from that large pine blowdown and drug a few them home


----------



## MustangMike

That Capri looks very familiar Neil, when I was in college and had a 68 390 Mustang GT, a guy gave me a ride in one to impress me with it's handling.

It may have influenced me to get the 70 Boss 302 Mustang Body, which handled pretty well with BFG Radial Trans Ams on it even though I stuffed a 427 Ford engine under the hood. At the time, the Trans Ams were the ONLY wide radial tire you could buy, and they were new on the market. The big craze in tires at the time was the belted wide oval, took the radials a little time to catch on! I mounted them on 15 X 7 Keystone Mags.

The attached scanned pics include my 70 Boss Mustang (Blue), my 68 Factory 428 CJ (Black), and some of my old friends at a party long ago!


----------



## svk

Pics don't open for me but those cars are legends. 

The true big blocks (429,460) make more power but there's some serious mystique about the old FE motors.


----------



## MustangMike

To open it I have to click it then open the pull down.

Let me solve the mystery for you. The 429/460 had canted valves and were capable of providing more power, and the Boss 429 (with Aluminum heads) was the same wt. But, the engine had larger bore spacing, so if both were against the firewall, the longer block 429/460 had more wt in front of the front wheels, which means it handled worse and launched worse. That is why in 69 a lot of the Stock Car racers ripped out the Boss 429s and returned to their 427s.

Also, the cross bolted mains and side oiler blocks of the 427 were more durable.

Finally, the OHC 427s made more power than any of the 429s! Mickey Thompson's Funny Car with a SOHC 427 was the first to break the 200 MPH barrier (now they break 300 MPH).

The 427 would have dominated stock car racing except that NASCAR banned the DOCH 427 from competition after it won it's first race. Ford then used the tunnel port heads, which had a sleeve for the push rod through the center of the intake port. They produced 550 hp, and could run all day long!


----------



## svk

Right, My previous comments exclude the ohc 427


----------



## JustJeff

Thank God that Ford never made a chainsaw, there'd be no wood left on the planet!


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> To open it I have to click it then open the pull down.
> 
> Let me solve the mystery for you. The 429/460 had canted valves and were capable of providing more power, and the Boss 429 (with Aluminum heads) was the same wt. But, the engine had larger bore spacing, so if both were against the firewall, the longer block 429/460 had more wt in front of the front wheels, which means it handled worse and launched worse. That is why in 69 a lot of the Stock Car racers ripped out the Boss 429s and returned to their 427s.
> 
> Also, the cross bolted mains and side oiler blocks of the 427 were more durable.
> 
> Finally, the OHC 427s made more power than any of the 429s! Mickey Thompson's Funny Car with a SOHC 427 was the first to break the 200 MPH barrier (now they break 300 MPH).
> 
> The 427 would have dominated stock car racing except that NASCAR banned the DOCH 427 from competition after it won it's first race. Ford then used the tunnel port heads, which had a sleeve for the push rod through the center of the intake port. They produced 550 hp, and could run all day long!



Friend of mine had one of those sohc engines in a comet. I never saw or heard of him getting beat at the old woodward and telegraph scene in dee-troit.


----------



## farmer steve

happy Easter ya bunch of wood sawin. wood haulin, fiskars swinging and hydro lever pullin scroungers.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. Yeah the A400s are kind of pricey. I don't really care about fancy guns, wood stock, etc. I just want something reasonably priced that I'll be able to use for clay targets. There's a skeet/trap club right up the road from me that I'm hoping to visit once a week. The A400 is the replacement for the 391 right? I shot the 390 and 391. The 391 was a beautiful gun but prefer the simplicity of the 390.


Nothing complicated about the A400 on a mechanical scale . I bought mine for an everything hunting to clays gun. It needed to be light to walk miles and miles for small game and Turkey but manage recoil well and cycle 7/8 oz low velocity reloads for clays. 

The most important thing is fit. I have a hard time finding guns that fit me. I am 5'6"with short arms. I like the gun although it cost a bit more than I planned. I do like wood stocks I just can't do synthetics yet. The key for me was it came stock as a lefty gun. That's a major reason I bought it since left handed semis are hard to come by.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## zogger

Here's a round from oakzilla jr.(still a big trunk stub in the yard), just a baby compared to oakzilla, at only 4 foot diameter..then showing it fully split and stacked, 80 splits even, four wheelbarrow loads. This is my close to the house polar vortex pallet, starting to reload it.


----------



## Philbert

New meaning to 'Zogger wood'!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> New meaning to 'Zogger wood'!
> 
> Philbert



HAHAHA! I actually am looking forward to the time, maybe this summer, when I am done with this whopper wood and get to cut some smalls. 

Anyway, haven't started any of the full size oakzilla rounds yet, still working slowly on the branches, seems like with 80 splits from a single four footer, I should crack 100 splits easy from one of the really big ones.


----------



## MustangMike

Is that a Fiskars maul I see in the pic??? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> That Capri looks very familiar Neil, when I was in college and had a 68 390 Mustang GT, a guy gave me a ride in one to impress me with it's handling.
> 
> It may have influenced me to get the 70 Boss 302 Mustang Body, which handled pretty well with BFG Radial Trans Ams on it even though I stuffed a 427 Ford engine under the hood. At the time, the Trans Ams were the ONLY wide radial tire you could buy, and they were new on the market. The big craze in tires at the time was the belted wide oval, took the radials a little time to catch on! I mounted them on 15 X 7 Keystone Mags.
> 
> The attached scanned pics include my 70 Boss Mustang (Blue), my 68 Factory 428 CJ (Black), and some of my old friends at a party long ago!


Cool pics


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> This scrounge was standing. Eastern Redbud, Co-worker asked if I could drop it, had to look at it first. Mostly dead leaning toward the street. Took the 3 trunks in front, left the one all the way in back. Nice and hard from 6' down. The stump was a 3 part affair, covered in dirt and it absolutely ate my chain for lunch. I had to resharpen to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's still part of Sundays scrounge under the Redbud.



_> I had to resharpen to finish it._

love those files!!


----------



## nomad_archer

Made some big maple logs small maple chunks tonight. 3 1/2 tanks through the 365. I am still looking for the right L needle setting. I will find it eventually. I need to use a chain and the truck to stand that huge stump round up tomorrow. Looks like a challenge. Then just need to haul it home and do some saw dust consolidation.


----------



## svk

Cool old house. Yours?


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Cool old house. Yours?


Nope. My wife's co-workers place. I'm just here to scrounge up the firewood.


----------



## Jere39

Visited my Dad yesterday on the farm. Learned he had a local Amish guy cut a couple acres of hillside:




Because it was starting to impinge on their view from their back porch:




There is a little ash in there, and a couple wild cherry trees, but most of it is fast growing, low density trees from a poplar family that I don't actually recognize. Anyone in Southern Lancaster County looking for low cost (not no cost though, he wants to recover the cost of the cutting) access to about an acre and a half of tangled trunks? The top section in the picture would be pretty easy to get to. Most is down over a hill side along a powerline.


----------



## hardpan

Jere39 said:


> Visited my Dad yesterday on the farm. Learned he had a local Amish guy cut a couple acres of hillside:
> 
> View attachment 495219
> 
> 
> Because it was starting to impinge on their view from their back porch:
> 
> View attachment 495220
> 
> 
> There is a little ash in there, and a couple wild cherry trees, but most of it is fast growing, low density trees from a poplar family that I don't actually recognize. Anyone in Southern Lancaster County looking for low cost (not no cost though, he wants to recover the cost of the cutting) access to about an acre and a half of tangled trunks? The top section in the picture would be pretty easy to get to. Most is down over a hill side along a powerline.



Normally I kind of frown on cutting trees for a view. It never ends, however in this case it is perfectly understandable. That is a heck of a view but I am a little disturbed with the power line adding a little clutter. Do you think maybe it could be taken down? LOL


----------



## Jere39

hardpan said:


> Normally I kind of frown on cutting trees for a view. It never ends, however in this case it is perfectly understandable. That is a heck of a view but I am a little disturbed with the power line adding a little clutter. Do you think maybe it could be taken down? LOL


I have the sense the purpose of the hydroelectric dam might be served by the power lines. But I can check.


----------



## Philbert

" _. . . down over a hill side along a powerline . . _." could complicate access for miscellaneous wood you have to pay for and process. Unless there is good road access, or a heck of a winch system.

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Ok you asked for photos, so here's my Good Friday scrounge. Off i went to my usual collection spot, its a local tree service guy that clearly doesn't have a yard and doesn't process or sell the soft wood he gets and doesn't want to just dump it (commercial waste rates are about £100/ton so i can see why!) He advertises on gumtree (equivalent to craigs list) and just leaves it stacked, free to collect, outside his apartment. Its under 4 miles but in london traffic thats 20 mins drive.
> 
> back home, tail not dragging but it is well down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unloaded then headed back for a second load. this is my haul from the 2 loads. its mainly pine/conifer, with just a few crotchy bits of somethng else. most is leylandii or leyland cypress. Over here it gets grown a lot by homeowners as a hedge...but all too often it isn't maintained and it soon tackes off into big trees, and urban tree service guys are constantly trimming or felling them. It should burn quite well but it needs to be well seasoned as its full of resin. Some of this load was dead/dieing standing though i think as it was quite dry already. I'm awful at estimating, but maybe 1/4 of a cord here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lunch the saw cam out ...the really really big saw  and i got to bucking to sub 12" lengths for the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tanks of fuel later (that's a whole 3/4 of a litre in the big saw ) I'd bucked it all, and noodled some crotchety bits from before that had defeated the X27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pile of chips and noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the most of the sunshine....normal UK Easter bank holiday weather returns tomorrow....Heavy wind and rain tomorow, then Storm Katy hits with even more on Monday, booo. My garden is a swamp anyway. This is the first year the Met Office has named our winter storms but my oh my, they've been in the news...making the news. We've had a mild winter, very very mild with hardly even a frost in London until February, but its been wet! Lots of floods elsewhere in the UK, some places got flooded 3 times this winter!
> 
> Right...hope those photos appear........



*"what-O!?"....*

omg LN! if you don't mind my saying: you are a regular ol _'backyard lumberjack!_'  lol... good haul, and great pix, foto essay and bylines, too. nice saw, btw!!! careful with the 'chips and noodles' comment... doubt many will be thinking VN noodle soup... but chips? some may be looking for the fried fish, though!!!  lol. enjoyed the tid bits of info re London today, etc. 20 min drive for 4 miles! wow... i am surprised nobody has commented about the steering wheel being on the R side... 

keep on posting, CSS... and of course, more pix... LN at the fish n chips shoppe, LN at the local pub... LN driving on R side of roadway... LN at zeh-bra crossing... lol, etc...


----------



## Jere39

Philbert said:


> " _. . . down over a hill side along a powerline . . _." could complicate access for miscellaneous wood you have to pay for and process. Unless there is good road access, or a heck of a winch system.
> 
> Philbert



Dad told me the mule team had no trouble getting down and back.


----------



## hardpan

Jere39 said:


> Dad told me the mule team had no trouble getting down and back.



I once worked with a guy whose grandfather worked mules a lot. I sat and listened to retold mule stories often. Quite the pulling machine and some humorous sideline trivia. He said it was difficult to get a mule up once he layed down if you didn't know the correct procedure. Sounded quite simple though. He said all a guy had to do was pee in the mules ear and up he jumped. I can imagine a bit of strategy involved as to where to stand during the process. LOL


----------



## JeffGu

I think you can safely ignore that bit of advice.


----------



## Jere39

Experienced mule skinner here (that's me on the right lending my clod busting weight to the drag), and I can tell you we never used that technique on old Polly.


----------



## MustangMike

That is a nice classic picture. I presume that is your Dad and your Sister?


----------



## Jere39

MustangMike said:


> That is a nice classic picture. I presume that is your Dad and your Sister?



That's my Sister, but it's my grandpa on the reins.


----------



## MustangMike

That was my second guess. My Uncle with the farm had 7 kids, so some looked like his kids, and some looked like his grand kids!

Nice Pic none the less. Some of the old pics of me and my brother up on the farm when we were kids seem to have vanished, it breaks my heart. I can still see them in my mind, but can't share them with anyone.

I'll bet that day is still a treasured memory for you.


----------



## Jere39

I don't remember a lot of things from those days, but I treasure all my time with my grandpa. I was lucky to grow up in the same house as my dad, his dad (my grandpa and the guy in the picture) and his Dad, who came to my wedding at 106 years old. The only reason I have some of these pictures is that they never moved, they were in a large wood box that I still have. Every once in a while, on a rainy day, I go through a stack of the pictures. History is awesome. In order to not distract this thread any more than I might have already, I'll start another "Old Pictures" thread next rainy day. Thanks for the comments and likes.


----------



## svk

Jere, that is fantastic!


----------



## svk

Got my M36 back up and running today. Cut a few cookies to test out the new 3/8 lo-pro bar and chain setup. Works nice. No more dinking around with quick to dull, expensive 1/4 pitch chain. 

Unfortubately my 350 project saw needs p and c. Not sure where to go from here with that one.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Got my M36 back up and running today. Cut a few cookies to test out the new 3/8 lo-pro bar and chain setup. Works nice. No more dinking around with quick to dull, expensive 1/4 pitch chain.
> 
> Unfortubately my 350 project saw needs p and c. Not sure where to go from here with that one.


Cheap p and c kits out there for that saw.


----------



## Bullvi22

Hey guys, haven't been on for awhile, my wife and I are in the process of moving. I've been working on the house getting it ready to sell since mid February, and the first order of business was to remove my buck stove, they ain't getting to keep that one!

Hopefully the new place will have flatter, easier wood splitting and stacking areas. That has always been a big issue for me at our current place. Here's hoping I get to scrounge and stack at a new place this summer.

Our current place is under contract, had 4 offers on the first day. Signed one that was $5k over our asking price! Lord willing all goes smooth we should be out in mid may. Now to find a place with a wood burner already installed so I can put my Fs21 in the man cave...


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Cheap p and c kits out there for that saw.


Yes but if I'm going into it may as well port it too lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Well since Good Friday I've done two more collection trips to my source, in the evenings. Traffic is quieter and it saves a few minutes each way. I've now collected and bucked up half a cord, maybe a little more. It's all been soft conifer though. Hopefully I'll get something different soon. I don't like burning just conifer, too much resin, although I season for 2 summers so creosote isn't really an issue.
At least this conifer looks very straight grained and simple to split.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Yes but if I'm going into it may as well port it too lol


I was looking at that. There is a decent looking kit for 89 bucks on e bay, big bore. Go big or go home! Lol.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I was looking at that. There is a decent looking kit for 89 bucks on e bay, big bore. Go big or go home! Lol.


I'd probably go oem 353 p and c. 

Still pondering....


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I'd probably go oem 353 p and c.
> 
> Still pondering....


With a 550 and a 562, be tough to want another saw in the 50-60 range. I'd be pondering a 30 dollar kit, make it run for 3 minutes and sell that sucker to fund a nice light limbing saw.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> With a 550 and a 562, be tough to want another saw in the 50-60 range. I'd be pondering a 30 dollar kit, make it run for 3 minutes and sell that sucker to fund a nice light limbing saw.


You have a very good point. 

I'm already $75 into this saw not counting the new b+c that I could still return. And it needs a new brake band. 

At the same point I could have a real ripper of a little saw if I threw some cash at it. 

Decisions.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Yes but if I'm going into it may as well port it too lol



Lot of guys have converted them to 346xp top ends. Should be some threads on it. I haven't done it myself, so not sure what extra might be needed.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Lot of guys have converted them to 346xp top ends. Should be some threads on it. I haven't done it myself, so not sure what extra might be needed.


Yup I've read em all. Either 346 or 353 top end adds some sack to this saw. Still don't know if it's worth it though.


----------



## dancan

Rain for this weekend ,,,, Bleh .
The weatherguessers said it would start in the afternoon , I guess 11:00 am is close





I had some stuff to do to the tractor so I got that done while getting a little damp , after I put the tools away I decided to take a drive passed the gate to see if winter was kind to me .
It was 

















The rain was on and off so on my way out I figured why go home empty handed LOL
A bit of roadside maple .






This spruce was right at the edge of the road so I figured I wouldn't get too wet in between the on and off .












Even did it old school and drug some out that weren't so close .












I picked up 2 rows of wood in the truck on the way out , coulda had a full load but I ran outta time .
The dead standing spruce is ready to burn , some in the furnace right now as I type 
Yup , got wet but it was nice that the wet gloves didn't make for cold miserable hands .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Philbert

Scrounging NOS chain on CL . . .




Philbert


----------



## dancan

I've got a customer who runs a small landscape company and burns a bit of wood just ordered a powersharp kit for his saw . He's well known for cutting rocks , can't use a file but knows how to use a sledgehammer .


----------



## chipper1

Wow guys, been a while.
I'm caught up on all my reading here.
Here's a nice load I got this week from one of the electric companies sub stations. I will go back and get some stuff that has been there a while thats ready to burn, but it's in the city and no one has touched it for yrs so I don't think it will walk away.
Same load at the house. The pile is getting a little bigger, and all this is now on it.
Looking to do about another 95+ cord this yr.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess it is Spring in the Winter, and Winter in the Spring!!! Yesterday, I was outside in short sleeves. Today, it is in the mid 20s, very windy, and about an inch of snow on everything but the pavement.

I guess people are not done burning their wood!


----------



## dancan

Just started snowing here , still on the same match that lit the furnace in October LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

Its warmed up this side of the Atlantic. I took the winter tyres off the car yesterday....so it'll probably start snowing tomorrow.

Keep the fires burning fellas


----------



## dancan

Well , it was nice here all morning and the honeydo list was long , when I got released I headed for the woods but it was too late 







It did slow down long egnough to try my new Husky 






It works fine .
Here's a couple of Porky's handywork .











Only brought home some ***** willows for the wife , she was happy .


----------



## MustangMike

That Husky tool looks like it is very useful, I want one!!!

Those porkys are very destructive, they kill a lot of hard Maple, etc.

Most of the ones up near my cabin seem to die early due to lead poison!


----------



## dancan

P,u,s,s,y Willow , ******* censorship .


----------



## dancan

The felling lever is a handy tool , the longer ones give you more leverage on bigger trees , that one slides in a hammer holder so you can carry on your belt .
I like them porkys Mike , not my woods LOL


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> The felling lever is a handy tool , the longer ones give you more leverage on bigger trees , that one slides in a hammer holder so you can carry on your belt .
> I like them porkys Mike , not my woods LOL


How much did that run you?


----------



## MustangMike

I can tell that your cabin and your dog are not in those woods, your attitude toward them would change very fast!

Nothing like returning to a cabin after one has chewed through the wall, and they have chewed, pissed and crapped on EVERYTHING!!!

They even started eating the treated wood.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> How much did that run you?



It's a spendy little tool , sells for about a hundred 
The long one that I have was about one fifty and I think the medium ones are around eighty .
All handy tools for the type of wood and cutting that I do .


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> I can tell that your cabin and your dog are not in those woods, your attitude toward them would change very fast!
> 
> Nothing like returning to a cabin after one has chewed through the wall, and they have chewed, pissed and crapped on EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> They even started eating the treated wood.



Strange, up here they stay away from cabins , the raccoons and bears get them .
I've dealt with more than one dog and quills over the years , I'm no stranger to quills .


----------



## wudpirat

WX last nite, started as thunder/lightening, turned to rain, a good down pour then to hail, back to rain and ice and finished as snow.
Sun finished off the snow, it's all gone. Now it's 30deg F and windy. The cat didn't want to go out, opened the door, she looked out and turned around , back to bed.
I used another match to fire the smoke dragon, cheaper than keeping the fire going but burning culls and uglies.
Give it a couple days and back to working on that gift from the tree service, So far I've found six eye bolts and two pieces of rebar in that load, never hit the chain.
I did hit dirt with the 32" bar, not used to using that long a blade. The 24" bar was too short for that wood.
Now I have to sharpen the chain all 105 DL's. I like short bars, chains are cheaper and sharpen faster.
I did get a load of noodles,
I'm happy to say, this is next winter's firewood. And I get to run my saws.


----------



## James Miller

turned this giant mulberry that's a cs490 not a big saw but gives an idea of how big the tree was.
into this over the past week. Crapy cell phone picks don't do that pile justice.


----------



## cantoo

Crappy day out here so I figured I would just stay in the cab today. Grapple works good on the blow down cedars. Pic testing the leverage and adjusting the tire chains. I still haven't got it mounted on the back yet but have everything built for it to mount there. I think on the back will work much better. The rear end is just too light to lift anything with it on the loader it will pull good but no chance of lifting a decent tree and driving. Should save a lot of on and off when I do get it put on the rear end.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like you are having fun with that toy!


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Crappy day out here so I figured I would just stay in the cab today. Grapple works good on the blow down cedars. Pic testing the leverage and adjusting the tire chains. I still haven't got it mounted on the back yet but have everything built for it to mount there. I think on the back will work much better. The rear end is just too light to lift anything with it on the loader it will pull good but no chance of lifting a decent tree and driving. Should save a lot of on and off when I do get it put on the rear end.
> View attachment 496308
> View attachment 496309
> View attachment 496310


Wow


----------



## Agent Orange

Scrounged 4 logs from a state pile.

Trimmed a couple trees. Can anyone ID this? Semi stringy like Elm, but it's yellow.


----------



## cantoo

I don't show my wife those pictures too often. It's just leverage and hydraulics. That's why I'm lifting so far up the tree. Just don't try and drive like that or you will break something. Like I did on my old 1520. I did end up getting it on the ground but it took a bit of playing around. Bunch of cedars and 2 more ash trees all tangled together in that mess. And there is a creek under it too so I can't get to the other side. Glad I didn't waste money on rotator, the chain works really good, for pulling out anyway. Have to see how it does on loading the trailer yet.


----------



## nomad_archer

Agent Orange said:


> Scrounged 4 logs from a state pile.
> 
> Trimmed a couple trees. Can anyone ID this? Semi stringy like Elm, but it's yellow.


Mulberry?


----------



## Plowboy83

nomad_archer said:


> Mulberry?


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> The felling lever is a handy tool , the longer ones give you more leverage on bigger trees . . .


Advantage over wedges, or just another way?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Looks a lot faster than wedges.


----------



## Agent Orange

nomad_archer said:


> Mulberry?


I don't remember ever seeing fruit of any kind. Definitely not an Elm though?


----------



## Agent Orange

cantoo said:


> I don't show my wife those pictures too often. It's just leverage and hydraulics. That's why I'm lifting so far up the tree. Just don't try and drive like that or you will break something. Like I did on my old 1520. I did end up getting it on the ground but it took a bit of playing around. Bunch of cedars and 2 more ash trees all tangled together in that mess. And there is a creek under it too so I can't get to the other side. Glad I didn't waste money on rotator, the chain works really good, for pulling out anyway. Have to see how it does on loading the trailer yet.
> View attachment 496315


Stay safe man, looks hairy.


----------



## James Miller

Agent Orange said:


> Scrounged 4 logs from a state pile.
> 
> Trimmed a couple trees. Can anyone ID this? Semi stringy like Elm, but it's yellow.



looks just like the mulberry I'm working right now that dark center is a bright yellow when fresh cut.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Advantage over wedges, or just another way?
> 
> Philbert



Felling levers are faster than wedges in smaller diameter trees and can be used with wedges in some instances .


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Felling levers are faster than wedges in smaller diameter trees and can be used with wedges in some instances .


Be good for rescuing a pinched bar. Something I seem to do often, haha. I keep a 3 ft pry bar in the truck. Your lever looks like it has a better shape on the end for getting in the cut.


----------



## Marshy

Played around with my big boy saw this past weekend.

http://s600.photobucket.com/user/WMarshy/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_20160402_151001833.mp4.html

For some reason I can't get a photo bucket video to imbed in a thread...


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Played around with my big boy saw this past weekend.
> 
> http://s600.photobucket.com/user/WMarshy/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_20160402_151001833.mp4.html
> 
> For some reason I can't get a photo bucket video to imbed in a thread...


It will upload right from your phone though.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Played around with my big boy saw this past weekend.
> 
> http://s600.photobucket.com/user/WMarshy/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_20160402_151001833.mp4.html
> 
> For some reason I can't get a photo bucket video to imbed in a thread...


Saw sounds strong. Is that the one you dropped the tree on last year.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Saw sounds strong. Is that the one you dropped the tree on last year.


No this is a new saw to me, it's a 298xp. The one that got smooshed was a 285CD. I put the 285 back together last weekend but forgot the spacer between the carb and cylinder needed to be on when the cylinder is installed so I had to take it back off. I moved onto rebuilding the front axle of my truck now so the saw is on hold again.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> It will upload right from your phone though.


I tried and I think the file was too large... IDK


----------



## nomad_archer

Awesome saw marshy


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> I tried and I think the file was too large... IDK


Youtube


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> View attachment 496333
> looks just like the mulberry I'm working right now that dark center is a bright yellow when fresh cut.


Yep I split a big pile of it last year. Burns really nice as well.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Be good for rescuing a pinched bar. Something I seem to do often, haha. I keep a 3 ft pry bar in the truck. Your lever looks like it has a better shape on the end for getting in the cut.


You need to plan ahead with wedges it is alot easier to prevent the pinch.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> No this is a new saw to me, it's a 298xp.



Sweet! I would love a bigger saw but barely even have a need for an 85cc LOL

Was that a real grabby chain? Seems like there was some chattering noise on a few cuts. Could just have been the speakers though too. Saw pulls great though!


----------



## dancan

Wood Nazi said:


> Be good for rescuing a pinched bar. Something I seem to do often, haha. I keep a 3 ft pry bar in the truck. Your lever looks like it has a better shape on the end for getting in the cut.



They are made to fit in the saw kerf and they have a corrugated tip so it doesn't slip out when prying .
Princess Auto has a Chinese medium one if they're close by , if you have an *** dealer close by , Stihl , Husky and Oregon have them .
Fiskars has a neat one but I've not seen it here .



Maybe Zogger can pull sone strings and get it brought over ?


----------



## svk

Well, I'll add one of those pry bars to the goodie list.

Still want more saws though. CAD got me LOL


----------



## dancan

For **** sake ****** dealer , this is stupid , yes , I'm complaining .....


----------



## dancan

Double **** !
O
P
E
Dammit !


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> For **** sake ****** dealer , this is stupid , yes , I'm complaining .....


Well a few folks thought they would be obnoxious and ruin it by posting that phrase in every other word of their posts. Thank them LOL


----------



## svk

Say @dancan where are the van pictures these days? Did you finally retire her?


----------



## dancan

Yup , retired , we have a 2 year inspection up here , way too much to invest in it for a pass and I own the station , know the tester plus the transmission had issues for more than a year so it's just storage now .
It was a dam good van and served me well .
The f250 just made more sense to invest money into now that I'm rated to be at 75% of my physical ability 75% of the time ....


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> They are made to fit in the saw kerf and they have a corrugated tip so it doesn't slip out when prying .
> Princess Auto has a Chinese medium one if they're close by , if you have an *** dealer close by , Stihl , Husky and Oregon have them .
> Fiskars has a neat one but I've not seen it here .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Zogger can pull sone strings and get it brought over ?


Oh cool, ye aulde laptop works from 40 thou feet in this citation..ok, I'll get my minions right on that.....


----------



## dancan

Here's a pretty good video of what the turning hook is used for on a felling leaver , it's not really designed as a PV , also shows the use of a Tirfor and a few techniques for dropping fetched up tree , sorry about the language thing .


----------



## MustangMike

I could barely understand a word, but I've done that with my rope winch! (I've pulled the bottoms, I've pulled the tops, and I've wrapped trees with the rope to get them to twist!


----------



## dancan

Sometimes no sound is required LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I left you a message to give me a call. I bought a Henry Lever action tonight. I got the carbine with the big loop for Cailey. She wakes up early every Saturday to watch "The Rifleman". I asked her if she wanted a semi like her sister and she said NO she wants one like Chuck Connors. I can't wait to try it out! Gander Mt is weird, you can buy 1000round tub with purchase of a firearm or 325box any time. Im thinking to get the 1000 round tub, Im going to have quite a collection of .22's
I unloaded that .17hmr to appease the wife into letting me grab the .22 I found someone more willing to fuss with that gun and The Henry is MADE IN AMERICA. Talk to you fellas later.


----------



## nomad_archer

Good purchase Matt. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> Sweet! I would love a bigger saw but barely even have a need for an 85cc LOL


Excess is underated. 


> Was that a real grabby chain? Seems like there was some chattering noise on a few cuts. Could just have been the speakers though too. Saw pulls great though!


It's Stihl square filed chain, 3/8, 0.063 semi skip, 36" bar. It's never had a file on it, brand new. The wood is willow, soft and a little grabby with that chain. The weight of the saw was almost too much and had to hold it back slightly to keep the revs up. My cousin was the other guy in the clip and he was running a 2100 with 36" full comp round filed chain. He just bought that saw and the bar/chain came with it. He was having a hell of a time because the rakers were way too aggressive for soft wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I did not get a message from you, you likely left it with "another" Mike!!!!


----------



## mainewoods

How you fellers doin'? Been taking (still) advantage of the dry ground up on the "hill". The old Jeep "skiddah" has been gettin' a good work out. 3 cord of tree length oak and beech out to the landing so far.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That Capri looks very familiar Neil, when I was in college and had a 68 390 Mustang GT, a guy gave me a ride in one to impress me with it's handling.
> 
> It may have influenced me to get the 70 Boss 302 Mustang Body, which handled pretty well with BFG Radial Trans Ams on it even though I stuffed a 427 Ford engine under the hood. At the time, the Trans Ams were the ONLY wide radial tire you could buy, and they were new on the market. The big craze in tires at the time was the belted wide oval, took the radials a little time to catch on! I mounted them on 15 X 7 Keystone Mags.
> 
> The attached scanned pics include my 70 Boss Mustang (Blue), my 68 Factory 428 CJ (Black), and some of my old friends at a party long ago!


Looked at those pictures the other day mike .
Nice old stang, and is that a cutlass in the background of the one picture.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sweet! I would love a bigger saw but barely even have a need for an 85cc LOL
> 
> Was that a real grabby chain? Seems like there was some chattering noise on a few cuts. Could just have been the speakers though too. Saw pulls great though!


Maybe you could sell it LOL.
@farmer steve
I'm a vulture in a tuxedo(ie an eagle).


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Sweet! I would love a bigger saw but barely even have a need for an 85cc LOL
> 
> Was that a real grabby chain? Seems like there was some chattering noise on a few cuts. Could just have been the speakers though too. Saw pulls great though!



I didnt hear any chatter but that could just be me. Saw looked and sounded nice an smooth in the cut.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Felling levers are faster than wedges in smaller diameter trees and can be used with wedges in some instances .


 Do they give enough leverage to do a snap cut on the back cut.
I wouldn't want that in there as I was making a cut, but could see how you could use a wedge to finish the cut then use the bar to bring it over.


----------



## nomad_archer

I think the pry bar would be very handy for those trees that are to small in diameter that a wedge is ineffective. I had that happen. I made my back cut as far as I was comfortable and that tree just stood there. Back cut wasnt deep enough for my baby wedges to convince to go over. I ended up pushing the tree in the right direction to get it down. The felling lever would have been pretty helpful. I now see another use for the mini roofing pry bar/shovel that was left at my place when we had the roof put on.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I think the pry bar would be very handy for those trees that are to small in diameter that a wedge is ineffective.


That's why I heard that they were popular in Europe, working on smaller diameter trees. Always interested in hearing how/where different things work.



nomad_archer said:


> I now see another use for the mini roofing pry bar/shovel that was left at my place when we had the roof put on.


Wow! GREAT adaptation! I'll be keeping my eyes out for one of those at garage sales now, just to try!

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> That's why I heard that they were popular in Europe, working on smaller diameter trees. Always interested in hearing how/where different things work.
> 
> 
> Wow! GREAT adaptation! I'll be keeping my eyes out for one of those at garage sales now, just to try!
> 
> Philbert



There are also full shovel sized ones that would work was well and provide a lot of leverage. The full sized one would be a little more to carry but if you are not far from a vehicle either should do. I am curious if the metal that would be inserted into the cut would flex to much to be effective. Just need to find some small diameter trees to find out.


----------



## Philbert

Northern Tool sells a cheap one (Item# 38588 - $40). But then again, it is a cheap NT product. Might work better than a roofing shovel? Might not?

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Northern Tool sells a cheap one (Item# 38588 - $40). But then again, it is a cheap NT product. Might work better than a roofing shovel? Might not?
> 
> Philbert


The purpose built took even a cheap one would probably work better that an adapted tool. I will try the mini shovel I have because I already have it.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe I should buy the NT felling lever and use it on my shingles, just to be fair?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Looked at those pictures the other day mike .
> Nice old stang, and is that a cutlass in the background of the one picture.



Not sure what car was behind my Black Mustang, just something traveling on US Rte 6!

The pic of the Blue Boss also has the headlight of my Green 1968 GT (a 302 4spd with 9" posi rear). That was my commuter car, put 230,000 miles on it.

Apology to Matt, there was a message on my machine, my wife must have forwarded it w/o telling me.


----------



## LondonNeil

Odd the things you learn on t'internet. I knew what dancan's bar was but yet I've never felled a tree. Found it eventually in my youtube history  I've fairly strong feeling I saw that after someone linked to it in this thread...it was in my history along with the video of that swedish guy and his efficient limbing technique....that was this thread wasn't it.


----------



## LondonNeil

BTW, WTF is the thing he screws in? some sort of expanding wedge?


----------



## LondonNeil

d'oh! read the youtube comments and answer your own question...miracle wedge, great for getting pinched bars free.....apparently. Why he uses it there I don't know.....oh hang on....is that answered in the comments too ? hmm


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I think the pry bar would be very handy for those trees that are to small in diameter that a wedge is ineffective. I had that happen. I made my back cut as far as I was comfortable and that tree just stood there. Back cut wasnt deep enough for my baby wedges to convince to go over. I ended up pushing the tree in the right direction to get it down. The felling lever would have been pretty helpful. I now see another use for the mini roofing pry bar/shovel that was left at my place when we had the roof put on.


Man that's a great idea.


nomad_archer said:


> There are also full shovel sized ones that would work was well and provide a lot of leverage. The full sized one would be a little more to carry but if you are not far from a vehicle either should do. I am curious if the metal that would be inserted into the cut would flex to much to be effective. Just need to find some small diameter trees to find out.


I have both the small ones and big ones at home. They do not bend easy, as I have had them for yrs and replace them only when I wear the bottom out so much I can't grind new teeth into them. Not sure if they will hold up to felling bigger trees, but for smaller ones they will work great. I think at least two of them have steel handles so you could weld whatever you want onto them. I haven't been doing many roofs lately and the ones I have are a bit worn so they may get modded, Blackerized Roofing Shovels Inc. LOL.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Not sure what car was behind my Black Mustang, just something traveling on US Rte 6!
> 
> The pic of the Blue Boss also has the headlight of my Green 1968 GT (a 302 4spd with 9" posi rear). That was my commuter car, put 230,000 miles on it.
> 
> Apology to Matt, there was a message on my machine, my wife must have forwarded it w/o telling me.


Wow, I'd love to have one of those for a commuter car.
A survivor with 230,000 on it that isn't rusted out would work for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Sold the 3 classic Mustangs I still had when the 1st wife got me into charge card debt. The 70 Boss and 2 68 GTs, one with the 302, the other with the 428 CJ and 4:30 drag pack rear. A few years ago, fully restored versions of that car were auctioning for 1/2 million. They only made a few at year end, and Ford won the NHRA Winter Nationals with that car that year. It had staggered rear shocks just like the later Boss Mustangs.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Sold the 3 classic Mustangs I still had when the 1st wife got me into charge card debt. The 70 Boss and 2 68 GTs, one with the 302, the other with the 428 CJ and 4:30 drag pack rear. A few years ago, fully restored versions of that car were auctioning for 1/2 million. They only made a few at year end, and Ford won the NHRA Winter Nationals with that car that year. It had staggered rear shocks just like the later Boss Mustangs.


Once you let the toys go, it's hard to get them back.


----------



## dancan

Philbert , the NT lever has a taper on the foot .






The levers I have own are all the same thickness on the foot , it should still work.



I've used my long one to tip over 24" diameter spruce .
LondonNeil , that video you found is a member here , Stihl Crazy , he used to be in the forestry industry , cut way more timber than I ever will , now he works at an Outdoor Power Equipment dealership .
Chipper1 , I think the videos show the use pretty good .


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Once you let the toys go, it's hard to get them back.



I love the classic years, but can't complain about what I currently have. The Whipple SC is 50 state emissions legal and pumps the power up to 530 Hp. The suspension, wheels, shifter, brakes, and clutch have all been upgraded. As a driver, it is hard to beat. It gets better mileage than the old 302 and has the performance of my 427!


----------



## MechanicMatt

His car is PLENTY fun, me and half the shop had fun with it when it was in our possession


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well the four guys I gave rides to, they enjoyed it hahahahahaha. One of them even went out and got a blower for his Camaro after driving the blue stang.


----------



## JustJeff

I bet Mechanic Matt gave er a good poke! Lol. 
Closest I have ever come is a 67 mustang coupe. I actually prefer the coupes. It was a work in progress but along came a little girl and a new house...... I'm not complaining, I have a really nice truck and house.... The truck is for family and towing camper and SCROUNGING (just to stay on topic). It's not the same as a hotrod. 4 kids,youngest is 10...maybe in about 10 years


----------



## Agent Orange

Got the latest scrounge split up. I'll have to add more pallets and listen to my wife complain. Maybe I should stack it in the middle of the yard and tell her it's art?


----------



## Philbert

Trampoline help to bounce dust off the rounds after spliting?

Philbert


----------



## Agent Orange

Philbert said:


> Trampoline help to bounce dust off the rounds after spliting?
> 
> Philbert


No, it teaches my son situational awareness because if he comes off, he's in the stacks or on the splitter.


----------



## MustangMike

I thought you used it for stacking!


----------



## MustangMike

Three days in a row sub 30, in April, and new snow each morning! I don't think the Daffodils are gonna like the 18 degrees we had this morning, and I heard it is also gonna play havoc with the Apple trees, which had already blossomed!


----------



## Agent Orange

MustangMike said:


> I thought you used it for stacking!


Man my stacks are already ugly...


----------



## Agent Orange

MustangMike said:


> Three days in a row sub 30, in April, and new snow each morning! I don't think the Daffodils are gonna like the 18 degrees we had this morning, and I heard it is also gonna play havoc with the Apple trees, which had already blossomed!


You have to look on the bright side, Apple wood is good stuff and if you need some cash it brings a premium in summer with the smoking crowd. But honestly I hope the trees in your area pull through, it can't be good for the bees and the rest of old mother nature of a bunch of trees croak.( wouldn't worry about the flowers, you can always replace them with plastic ones that don't need attention )


----------



## mainewoods

Single digit temps the last 4 mornings with day time high in the 20's and 15-20 mph winds. The ground is frozen solid again but them tree's sure slide some easy. Nice and clean , no mud to drag through. Sure will save me a bunch of filing.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Agent Orange said:


> You have to look on the bright side, Apple wood is good stuff and if you need some cash it brings a premium in summer with the smoking crowd. But honestly I hope the trees in your area pull through, it can't be good for the bees and the rest of old mother nature of a bunch of trees croak.( wouldn't worry about the flowers, you can always replace them with plastic ones that don't need attention )



The problem is that the frost kills the apple blossoms, and then no apples will grow this year. No apples for us to eat, and also no apples in the woods for the deer.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> The problem is that the frost kills the apple blossoms, and then no apples will grow this year. No apples for us to eat, and also no apples in the woods for the deer.


we just feed the deer sweet corn down here in york co.
and* HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> we just feed the deer sweet corn down here in york co.
> and* HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*



Yeah, we do that here too. Not at Farmer Steve levels, but we usually plant 4 lbs of sweet corn a year for family use. My 84 year old grandfather stands watch with his 12 ga. to keep the deer out, but they just wait for him to go to bed...

And thanks! No scrounging today, but hopefully I can scrounge up some cake later.


----------



## svk

Ordered a bunch of maple syrup from western Vermont yesterday and they had -2 overnight!!!


----------



## Eagleknight

svk said:


> Ordered a bunch of maple syrup from western Vermont yesterday and they had -2 overnight!!!


Curious how much "a bunch" is. 

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Eagleknight said:


> Curious how much "a bunch" is.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


12 gallons


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> we just feed the deer sweet corn down here in york co.
> and* HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*


I like to feed them a direct injection of steel tipped carbon or copper jacketed lead moving at a high rate of speed.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> 12 gallons


That had to be a little pricey.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I bet Mechanic Matt gave er a good poke! Lol.
> Closest I have ever come is a 67 mustang coupe. I actually prefer the coupes. It was a work in progress but along came a little girl and a new house...... I'm not complaining, I have a really nice truck and house.... The truck is for family and towing camper and SCROUNGING (just to stay on topic). It's not the same as a hotrod. 4 kids,youngest is 10...maybe in about 10 years


Hey WN.
It sounds as though you're living the dream.
I hope you have some sort of state sponsored college that is figured into the 10yrs. Here we would need to allow for 8yrs for grade school amd another 2-4 for a degree.
Thanks God for scholarships, grants, trade schools, and kids who will work.
2 down, 3 to go(youngest is 3).
To keep on topic, it looks like I'll be in this thread for at least another 15-19yrs


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> I like to feed them a direct injection of steel tipped carbon or copper jacketed lead moving at a high rate of speed.



A 7mm 150 gr Core Lokt at 3,110 FPS lets them know who is boss with authority, but as far as feeding them, it's a bit hard on the teeth.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> That had to be a little pricey.


Yes but split up over a dozen people. I personally took a gallon, a quart, and 8 pints. The gallons come out to $49 a jug shipped. The smaller bottles are somewhat more expensive per ounce but well worth it.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> Yes but split up over a dozen people. I personally took a gallon, a quart, and 8 pints. The gallons come out to $49 a jug shipped. The smaller bottles are somewhat more expensive per ounce but well worth it.



I went to look up a picture of a 55 gallon barrel of maple syrup and found this instead:





http://www.woodinvillewhiskeyco.com/products/woodinville-barrel-aged-maple-syrup/

Now I can't decide if I want maple syrup barrel aged bourbon, or bourbon barrel aged maple syrup. Or both...


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I went to look up a picture of a 55 gallon barrel of maple syrup and found this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.woodinvillewhiskeyco.com/products/woodinville-barrel-aged-maple-syrup/
> 
> Now I can't decide if I want maple syrup barrel aged bourbon, or bourbon barrel aged maple syrup. Or both...


I've had some good infused syrup, there is a place in central MN that makes good stuff. Habanero maple is really good.

For maple bourbon look no further than Knob Creek Maple.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> 12 gallons


SWEET!!



nomad_archer said:


> I like to feed them a direct injection of steel tipped carbon or copper jacketed lead moving at a high rate of speed.


 iv'e seen it happen.



kingOFgEEEks said:


> I went to look up a picture of a 55 gallon barrel of maple syrup and found this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.woodinvillewhiskeyco.com/products/woodinville-barrel-aged-maple-syrup/
> 
> Now I can't decide if I want maple syrup barrel aged bourbon, or bourbon barrel aged maple syrup. Or both...





svk said:


> I've had some good infused syrup, there is a place in central MN that makes good stuff. Habanero maple is really good.
> 
> For maple bourbon look no further than Knob Creek Maple.


glad to see you guys are staying on topic with all the maple talk. even though it ain't about firewood.


----------



## dancan

Scrounging in the winter is cold business , the maple will keep you warm .



See , I stayed on topic


----------



## cantoo

Amish auction next week has maple syrup for sale. Either 5 gallon pails or 55 gallon drums. The drums will be around $2000 Canadian. I'm going to the equipment sale tomorrow, there is some stuff that I just can't possibly live without. There is a sawmill too, would be handy.
Elmira Produce Auction. Not too far from you either Wood Nazi.
http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=auctions


----------



## chipper1

Went out to my buddies 50acres that we will be scrounging on this summer a bit ago and look what was on the steps of the camper , 2 jars of maple syrup, so he gave me this one.

Here's some of the various pieces of wood that will be cut and hauled this summer.
This is what was left minus what we have already taken at the landing.

Not sure if I posted these here yet, but gives an idea of one of my big projects for this summer. Here's a few of the 162 tops we have to cut up.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, some of my old posts describe how my brother in law and I handled the tops we bought out of the neighbours bush. He has 2 tractors and I have 1 plus we each have a Steiner. I have a dump box on my flatbed, several wagons and 2 dump trailers. He has a log wagon and a big dump trailer. I am 20 miles away from the site and he is 1 mile. Tops were maple, walnut, some cherry and 100 dead pine tops. I made a hitch for the back of his small Kubota to drag the tops out. I had more time to invest that he did so I did a lot of "precutting" by myself. I would use my 170 or 260, a small backpack that held a few quarts of bar oil and 4 or 5 juice bottles of premix. By myself I would walk thru a section of the bush with the backpack on and precut all the branches off the tops in that section. I never dragged anything out or did anything other than walk and precut on these days. When he had time on the weekend he would bring the tractor and with him driving the tractor and me hitching up and cutting the last few branches off the precut tops we could get a real pile of logs dragged to the landing in an easy day. When we got tired we would just load and haul loads home to process later. Only a few pics now after the hacking problem.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-firewood-tools.153256/page-16


----------



## chipper1

Thanks for the link cantoo.
Wish my wife was off next week, I'd shoot out to that auction. 
@Wood Nazi when those bass gonna start bitting.


----------



## Agent Orange

Y'all are going to make me hurl. Bourbon and Maple? That sounds almost as good as Apple pucker mixed with Yeager. 

I have an aunt in Canada that sends us syrup in little tin cans every once in a while. Good stuff.


----------



## Agent Orange

Who needs wood? I talked to a co-worker today, his dad and brother bought some more farmland and have been clearing and pushing. There's apparently several huge lightly pushed piles full of honey locust and Mulberry. We have full access to the equipment. Pull a stick, top it, and load it. I'm going to source a big trailer and get after it.


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> Y'all are going to make me hurl. Bourbon and Maple? That sounds almost as good as Apple pucker mixed with Yeager.
> 
> I have an aunt in Canada that sends us syrup in little tin cans every once in a while. Good stuff.


Try it. Jim Beam, Crown, or Knob Creek. Your opinion will change.


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> Try it. Jim Beam, Crown, or Knob Creek. Your opinion will change.


I might, but I'll probably get an airplane bottle before jumping in. I'm a rum fanatic.


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> I might, but I'll probably get an airplane bottle before jumping in. I'm a rum fanatic.


If bourbon isn't your cup of tea I can see where you might find this strange.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't touch any hard stuff any more, just some Red Wine or Beer is fine. Used to drink 151 straight from the bottle, those days are over.


----------



## JustJeff

I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


----------



## MustangMike

So sorry to hear, lost mine several year ago and even though we knew it was coming it did not make it any easier.

If your Mom is still alive, be strong for her.

Best of Luck with all of it, and run those saws carefully when you get the chance.


----------



## al-k

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


Sorry to hear about your dad i can only imagine how hard that must be.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


Very sorry to hear.

I lost my dad 16 years ago now, seems like an eternity.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.



I lost mine 2 years, 2 months, and 1 day ago. I still miss him. I lost my mom 49 days before that. Sorry, I really wish I could give you some smoothing words. Just tighten up, take care of yourself and the rest of the family. Loss is a chapter of life.


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.



Sorry man. Mine left last summer. Live every day to the fullest..and you don't need any "stuff".


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


sorry to hear WN. my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dancan

Sorry for the loss , I hope that the saw therapy brings the peace .


----------



## LondonNeil

[hug]


Wood Nazi said:


> ... Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


 [/hug]
So sorry to read this


----------



## LondonNeil

i feel a bit dirty. i just offered to pay for some wood .

i email chatted to the tree service guy i collect from, to thank him and to ask if he expects to fell something besides leylandii/cypress any time soon (it seems ballsie beggars CAN be choosers) and ended up offering to buy a load of hardwood from him! I'm loving the free scrounge wood, but TBH, i could really do with some quality hard wood too. I'm I still allowed in this thread!!! In my defence (defense) I've scrounged up 3/4 of a cord of soft wood in the last 12 days


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> Lost my dad this morning. . . .


Sorry to hear.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I used to buy wood every year, when I heated by wood and worked full time. But, I bought logs, it was cheaper, and cut & split them myself (split by hand).


----------



## nomad_archer

WN sorry to hear about your dad. My condolences.


----------



## MechanicMatt

WoodNazi, sorry to hear about your pops.


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I haven't touched any "stuff" hard or soft for 15 years. Could use a belt now though. Lost my dad this morning. He was old and I was with him, nothing unsaid. Still hard though. If y'all still have yours, give him a hug. I'm looking forward to some chainsaw therapy when all this is over.


Sorry to here of your loss.
Prayers sent. 
My father is still around and although the relationship is strained I still would need much time to grieve the loss. 
Grieving is a process to which there are many stages and this is only one.
Take care to honor him in how you grieve and support others as they do the same.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I used to buy wood every year, when I heated by wood and worked full time. But, I bought logs, it was cheaper, and cut & split them myself (split by hand).


 
Mike, don't make it so easy on the Brit. LOL
Just kidding of course. I thoroughly enjoy his input and camaraderie.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Sorry to here of your loss.
> Prayers sent.
> My father is still around and although the relationship is strained I still would need much time to grieve the loss.
> Grieving is a process to which there are many stages and this is only one.
> Take care to honor him in how you grieve and support others as they do the same.



Good words chipper.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> Good words chipper.



chipper has wisdom way way beyond his years.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Sorry to hear it Wood Nazi. Even expected, it's still not something you are ever prepared for.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I started my annual freezer scrounge today. 50 peeps @ $1.75/bird:


----------



## LondonNeil

The scrounging won't stop if I buy some hardwood and I may even have got on his list to drop straight on my driveway. No more Skoda log haulin' possibly !


----------



## hardpan

Only if you promise to not feel guilty about abandoning the trucking business. LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Picked this up yesterday to add to the wood scrounging arsenal. Haven't determined if it's worth it to make it completely roadworthy or just use as a woods trailer, but the price was right (free!) Appears that it even has LED taillights. The rest of it is a little long in the tooth though.


----------



## MustangMike

I want the boat!


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Picked this up yesterday to add to the wood scrounging arsenal. Haven't determined if it's worth it to make it completely roadworthy or just use as a woods trailer, but the price was right (free!) Appears that it even has LED taillights. The rest of it is a little long in the tooth though.
> View attachment 497171


Nice. Plus if those are bias ply tires you can sell them to white spider!


----------



## bucksnbears

fine little trailor


----------



## dancan

Well , the wood shed is completely empty of the 2015/16 hardwood and I don't want to jump into my 2016/17 stash so off to the scrounging zone we went .
Had some black spruce pecker poles that we had cut up from a cull de sac that Jerry and I cleared last summer , the Zogger wood sized stuff was dry but 3" and up was too wet for my liking 
So off to a stash pile we went but we never made it , we stopped before we got to the piles and scrounged a load of wood in an unlikely place , a swamp .
It was full of dead standing black spruce so Jerry went in with the saw to see if it was worth the effort .







Yup , solid wood , no bark , silver/grey in colour 
I ended up being the porter 






At least he cut me a trail to the truck ...
This was at the 1/4 way point in 






We got a couple of piles like this roadside .






Managed to make for a couple of loads of stove ready firewood .











Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## MustangMike

A little bit of extra wood burning going on around hear this spring. We go from near record warm in the winter, to near record cold now! I think Mother Nature is going through the change!


----------



## dancan

Hot flashes and cold flashes , oh well , at least the forest fire index is really low up here .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Agent Orange

Photo bomb scrounge style.

The piles





I'm in nowhere land so I'll wait until I get to wifi before trying to upload anymore pics. This was the small pile and we didn't put a dent in it. Car trailer full, stacked not thrown. Hackberry and Honey locust.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , the wood shed is completely empty of the 2015/16 hardwood and I don't want to jump into my 2016/17 stash so off to the scrounging zone we went .
> Had some black spruce pecker poles that we had cut up from a cull de sac that Jerry and I cleared last summer , the Zogger wood sized stuff was dry but 3" and up was too wet for my liking
> So off to a stash pile we went but we never made it , we stopped before we got to the piles and scrounged a load of wood in an unlikely place , a swamp .
> It was full of dead standing black spruce so Jerry went in with the saw to see if it was worth the effort .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup , solid wood , no bark , silver/grey in colour
> I ended up being the porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he cut me a trail to the truck ...
> This was at the 1/4 way point in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a couple of piles like this roadside .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to make for a couple of loads of stove ready firewood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !



Ooh you can just tell how dry that stuff is!

I can imagine when you were bucking it the whole log was vibrating and humming like a tuning fork.


----------



## dancan

Sure burns good .
Kinda hot in here , glad I have a fan .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## JeffGu

H-Ranch said:


> Haven't determined if it's worth it...



That's a fine trailer... some WD-40, a little Rustoleum in a rattle can and it'll be good as new...


----------



## chipper1

JeffGu said:


> That's a fine trailer... some WD-40, a little Rustoleum in a rattle can and it'll be good as new...
> 
> View attachment 497337


For sure Jeff, I'll take the moose lol.


----------



## chipper1

Small scrounge from Friday.
I got this between appointments so I was limited on time. Picked this spot up a couple weeks ago and there was a lot of brush blocking access to the wood along the back of the pile. I figured I'd drop my tractor off one day and get everything opened up and accessible. Driving by I saw some new little sticks laying there (front of the trailer)and figured I have the trailer and a few minutes, scrounge on. So as I grabbed the smaller stuff something looked different, much to my surprise they had pushed the smallest brush away from the farthest back part of the pile.
Grabbed the 441 and made a few quick cuts and realized that I had forgotten about my appointment in the excitement so I loaded what I could and took off, I made it to my meeting with 2 min to spare . There is plenty more there as you can see and also some logs I'm not sure how to get yet as the only access I'm aware of is from the expressway . Most of the wood seems to be hard maple and ash, all pre seasoned.


Here's a couple pictures of what we woke up to yesterday morning .


My little load got all snowy. I haven't felt well for a while, but managed to split all the stuff except the rounds in the very front row as I'm trying hard as I can to take it easy.


----------



## Agent Orange

H-Ranch said:


> Picked this up yesterday to add to the wood scrounging arsenal. Haven't determined if it's worth it to make it completely roadworthy or just use as a woods trailer, but the price was right (free!) Appears that it even has LED taillights. The rest of it is a little long in the tooth though.
> View attachment 497171



Love it, and you absolutely got a great price. Might come in handy for tight spots hooked to an ATV? 

Nice looking property and stacks.


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> Small scrounge from Friday.
> I got this between appointments so I was limited on time. Picked this spot up a couple weeks ago and there was a lot of brush blocking access to the wood along the back of the pile. I figured I'd drop my tractor off one day and get everything opened up and accessible. Driving by I saw some new little sticks laying there (front of the trailer)and figured I have the trailer and a few minutes, scrounge on. So as I grabbed the smaller stuff something looked different, much to my surprise they had pushed the smallest brush away from the farthest back part of the pile.
> Grabbed the 441 and made a few quick cuts and realized that I had forgotten about my appointment in the excitement so I loaded what I could and took off, I made it to my meeting with 2 min to spare . There is plenty more there as you can see and also some logs I'm not sure how to get yet as the only access I'm aware of is from the expressway . Most of the wood seems to be hard maple and ash, all pre seasoned.
> View attachment 497338
> View attachment 497339
> Here's a couple pictures of what we woke up to yesterday morning .View attachment 497340
> View attachment 497341
> View attachment 497342
> My little load got all snowy. I haven't felt well for a while, but managed to split all the stuff except the rounds in the very front row as I'm trying hard as I can to take it easy.


That's a nice score for a quick scrounge, are you going back for the rest when the snow clears ? You've got a nice trailer! That's not aluminum is it? Hope ya get to feelin better.


----------



## Agent Orange

Yesterday's work.

Oak burl and a couple chunks.







Big pile






Lightly pushed dozer wood, this was an easy pick. Usually Dozer wood is dirty and tight. This one was super clean and the owner left us some wiggle room. Put a hurtin on the trailer and I think I just started to touch the power in my truck.





Got to run this old girl, one of the saws I learned to cut with years ago. Still strong as an ox.





And then after a break we hit the woods and dropped a nice Walnut that was 90° over the creek. The bank had eroded away so I cut it off and chunked it out. Should be going back after it and Bitternut Hickory that's destined to fall in the creek soon as well.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> That's a nice score for a quick scrounge, are you going back for the rest when the snow clears ? You've got a nice trailer! That's not aluminum is it? Hope ya get to feelin better.


Thanks. Around here we don't wait for the snow to clear. When it's only a couple inches thats time to work hardest especially if the ground is frozen.
Thanks, and yes it's aluminum. 
Thanks, sick of being sick this crud seems to stick with everyone antibiotics or not.
I'm trying to not over do it, but it's hard not doing anything.


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. Around here we don't wait for the snow to clear. When it's only a couple inches thats time to work hardest especially if the ground is frozen.
> Thanks, and yes it's aluminum.
> Thanks, sick of being sick this crud seems to stick with everyone antibiotics or not.
> I'm trying to not over do it, but it's hard not doing anything.


I guess you'd probably work in the snow, thought about that after I posted. 

I'll bet that trailer feels non existent behind the vehicle. My boss has a aluminum mower trailer, went to put my weight into it the first time I moved it and nearly ate pavement because it was unbelievably light. Someday......


----------



## H-Ranch

JeffGu said:


> That's a fine trailer... some WD-40, a little Rustoleum in a rattle can and it'll be good as new...


Oh, I don't know if I can see it - you have to use your imagination...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Wow guys, been a while.
> I'm caught up on all my reading here.
> Here's a nice load I got this week from one of the electric companies sub stations. I will go back and get some stuff that has been there a while thats ready to burn, but it's in the city and no one has touched it for yrs so I don't think it will walk away.View attachment 496091
> Same load at the house. The pile is getting a little bigger, and all this is now on it.View attachment 496092
> Looking to do about another 95+ cord this yr.



there is that shiny silver 'race car' tailer again!..... loaded, of course!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Its warmed up this side of the Atlantic. I took the winter tyres off the car yesterday....so it'll probably start snowing tomorrow.
> 
> *Keep the fires burning fellas*



everyday a campfire LN! even in aug, so TX and 96F out... never not a reason for a campfire!!! 

 (tea)

lol

Brutus, loves to sport a daily campfire. found this unit down the greenbelt. [free] replacement value approx. $1800.00 US. took me couple years to figger out how to simply move it to my place... once figgered... went and got it. as soon as it was on my property... 20 mins later it had a campfire in it. been burning ever since. one main reason i scrounge!  also a great baked potato baker, too. nice 'under hearth' oven. I just  Brutus!!!  we B buds.... 

~ never not a reason for a campfire!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Crappy day out here so I figured I would just stay in the cab today. Grapple works good on the blow down cedars. Pic testing the leverage and adjusting the tire chains. I still haven't got it mounted on the back yet but have everything built for it to mount there. I think on the back will work much better. The rear end is just too light to lift anything with it on the loader it will pull good but no chance of lifting a decent tree and driving. Should save a lot of on and off when I do get it put on the rear end.
> View attachment 496308
> View attachment 496309
> View attachment 496310



WOW!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Picked this up yesterday to add to the wood scrounging arsenal. Haven't determined if it's worth it to make it completely roadworthy or just use as a woods trailer, but the price was right (free!) Appears that it even has LED taillights. The rest of it is a little long in the tooth though.
> View attachment 497171



for free? you Suc... umm, did well... lol. if I could give you 5 mo' Likes, I would!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Small scrounge from Friday.
> I got this between appointments so I was limited on time. Picked this spot up a couple weeks ago and there was a lot of brush blocking access to the wood along the back of the pile. I figured I'd drop my tractor off one day and get everything opened up and accessible. Driving by I saw some new little sticks laying there (front of the trailer)and figured I have the trailer and a few minutes, scrounge on. So as I grabbed the smaller stuff something looked different, much to my surprise they had pushed the smallest brush away from the farthest back part of the pile.
> Grabbed the 441 and made a few quick cuts and realized that I had forgotten about my appointment in the excitement so I loaded what I could and took off, I made it to my meeting with 2 min to spare . There is plenty more there as you can see and also some logs I'm not sure how to get yet as the only access I'm aware of is from the expressway . Most of the wood seems to be hard maple and ash, all pre seasoned.
> View attachment 497338
> View attachment 497339
> Here's a couple pictures of what we woke up to yesterday morning .View attachment 497340
> View attachment 497341
> View attachment 497342
> My little load got all snowy. I haven't felt well for a while, but managed to split all the stuff except the rounds in the very front row as I'm trying hard as I can to take it easy.



like the snow pix!  always like seeing untracked snow... powder or wet... I have many runs under my belt in the back bowls of Vail, CO... busting fresh tracks thru the deep, fresh... light as a feather... picture postcard perfect... powder snow there... Aspen Mountain, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> Yesterday's work.
> 
> Oak burl and a couple chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightly pushed dozer wood, this was an easy pick. Usually Dozer wood is dirty and tight. This one was super clean and the owner left us some wiggle room. Put a hurtin on the trailer and I think I just started to touch the power in my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to run this old girl, one of the saws I learned to cut with years ago. Still strong as an ox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after a break we hit the woods and dropped a nice Walnut that was 90° over the creek. The bank had eroded away so I cut it off and chunked it out. Should be going back after it and Bitternut Hickory that's destined to fall in the creek soon as well.



good pix, foto essay... here is another 'thumbs up!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this oak scrounge showed up in neighbor's place couple address numbers down from me... not sure their plans... but hope as usual it makes it to the street... for, imo... sure does have some sweet *'curb appeal'* potential...


----------



## mainewoods

That just ain't right, all that green stuff growing every where.


----------



## mainewoods

Looks like fall up here, dead, brown and frozen.


----------



## mainewoods




----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I don't know if I can see it - you have to use your imagination...View attachment 497370


You guys are too funny.


----------



## Agent Orange

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 497514


You're supposed to eat those after you put them in the stove.


----------



## Agent Orange

The Walnut I saved from becoming a dam. Father in law and I drug it off the sand bar and up the bank with his ATV.












Finished the day rigging a Hickory back to another tree at the base to keep the butt up on the bank before dropping it over the bank, then hooked the winch to it from his Jeep and pulled it up. Rigging classes paid off in the woods of all places.


----------



## svk

I have a very busy week but am going to make a trip to the woods to do some cutting, even it its just making cookies. Have the new bar and 3/8 lo pro chain on my Johnny 36 (converted from 1/4 pitch chain) as well as the Mac D-44 which I havent had a chance to run yet since @old guy gave it to me around Christmas time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mainewoods said:


> That just ain't right, all that green stuff growing every where.



he!!, seeing its one thing, its gotta be mowed now, too! lol no joke... and its barely april....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> The Walnut I saved from becoming a dam. Father in law and I drug it off the sand bar and up the bank with his ATV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the day rigging a Hickory back to another tree at the base to keep the butt up on the bank before dropping it over the bank, then hooked the winch to it from his Jeep and pulled it up. Rigging classes paid off in the woods of all places.



likes: 10! good pix of the walnut. I like walnut. my LR fireplace mantel custom out of walnut, used it a lot when I ran my cabinet shoppe, but never seen it in wild quite like that! good to see... thanks for the post!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 497514



*>Looks like fall up here, dead, brown and frozen.
*
yeah! for sure... but from down here, looks great...a fall day in a woodlot always fun...


----------



## JeffGu

I mowed yesterday. Today I went and cut up two dead pines entirely with a little Echo CS-271T except for the spars when they got over 9" diameter. Had to switch to the MS-261C-MQ for maybe a dozen cuts.
Little saw went through 4 tanks of gas/bar oil and only shut off during refills and a couple times when I stopped for a cup of coffee. I need refueling, too, you know.




This is a great little saw. Tomorrow, I'm giving the little Stihl MS-150TC a workout.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> I mowed yesterday. Today I went and cut up two dead pines entirely with a little Echo CS-271T except for the spars when they got over 9" diameter. Had to switch to the MS-261C-MQ for maybe a dozen cuts.
> Little saw went through 4 tanks of gas/bar oil and only shut off during refills and a couple times when I stopped for a cup of coffee. I need refueling, too, you know.
> 
> View attachment 497573
> 
> 
> *This is a great little saw.a little Echo CS-271T* Tomorrow, I'm giving the little Stihl MS-150TC a workout.



how well I know!!!


----------



## farmer steve

picked up another piece for the arsenal yesterday. not sure how much it will get used though. probably only when i'm feeling powerhead only is a little over 16 lbs. scrounge on fellars.


----------



## Mike Mulback

farmer steve said:


> picked up another piece for the arsenal yesterday. not sure how much it will get used though. probably only when i'm feeling powerhead only is a little over 16 lbs. scrounge on fellars.
> View attachment 497769


Thats a vintage piece. Looked it up on a google search! 1970's


----------



## svk

Mike Mulback said:


> Thats a vintage piece. Looked it up on a google search! 1970's


The old green saws look so much better than the new "dog pee in the snow" yellow ones.


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> picked up another piece for the arsenal yesterday. not sure how much it will get used though. probably only when i'm feeling powerhead only is a little over 16 lbs. scrounge on fellars.
> View attachment 497769



I have always heard good things about the Countervibe series. I'm guessing that one is going to have some grunt for bucking. Be sure to report back after you try it out.


----------



## farmer steve

Mike Mulback said:


> Thats a vintage piece. Looked it up on a google search! 1970's


http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...c8b4625939cf439e88256bfa0018f9ce?OpenDocument


----------



## MustangMike

Must be a nice powerful saw, but the big difference between then and now is about twice the RPMs.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Must be a nice powerful saw, but the big difference between then and now is about twice the RPMs.


yes not today's RPM's for sure. gobs of torque though. dissecting a buddy's 044 now that he just bought. had a broken brake band and i don't think it was ever cleaned since the first tank of fuel.gonna be a learning experience for me.


----------



## hardpan

farmer steve said:


> yes not today's RPM's for sure. gobs of torque though. dissecting a buddy's 044 now that he just bought. had a broken brake band and i don't think it was ever cleaned since the first tank of fuel.gonna be a learning experience for me.



Slow and strong is just fine if you are not in high production mode, might cost you an extra 15 minutes by the end of the day. 16 pounds isn't bad for a 85cc work horse that looks to fit nicely in your line up. It is not a rose bush trimmer. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

hardpan said:


> Slow and strong is just fine if you are not in high production mode, might cost you an extra 15 minutes by the end of the day. 16 pounds isn't bad for a 85cc work horse that looks to fit nicely in your line up. It is not a rose bush trimmer. LOL


it won't see to much use but there's always that big log that pops up. maybe the lilac bush though.


----------



## svk

Yes they rev slower but they don't slow down nearly as much either in the cut. 

When my L65 was healthy it would cut pretty competitively with most of the newer higher revving saws of similar rating.


----------



## svk

Made some wood with the backup saws today. Both performed admirably.


----------



## svk

And a shot of the "active fleet".


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> And a shot of the "active fleet".
> 
> View attachment 497873


I have a good bar and chain for that big yellow beast!! thinking it's a 20"..... some of the power head and rear handle.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> I have a good bar and chain for that big yellow beast!! thinking it's a 20"..... some of the power head and rear handle.


Well then, we shall do some bartering! It currently has a 24" and a chain that although very sharp (thanks Old Guy!) doesn't have much life left.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Well then, we shall do some bartering! It currently has a 24" and a chain that although very sharp (thanks Old Guy!) doesn't have much life left.


it's yours when ever I get time to head that way again...I have no use for it unless you want to trade your newest husky for it???? lol just kidding bud! you know I am just a smart ass!!!!! lol


----------



## svk

Well boys, we don't have many oak up here so when one falls down, we get to it. Here's my tomorrow evening project. This is about 16" dbh which is about as large as they get up here.


----------



## nomad_archer

JeffGu said:


> I mowed yesterday. Today I went and cut up two dead pines entirely with a little Echo CS-271T except for the spars when they got over 9" diameter. Had to switch to the MS-261C-MQ for maybe a dozen cuts.
> Little saw went through 4 tanks of gas/bar oil and only shut off during refills and a couple times when I stopped for a cup of coffee. I need refueling, too, you know.
> 
> View attachment 497573
> 
> 
> This is a great little saw. Tomorrow, I'm giving the little Stihl MS-150TC a workout.


Ohhhh top handle echos..... I want a 355t just not bad enough to pay msrp. Handled some of the husky top handles I dont remember the model numbers one was an XP but alas they felt unbalanced compared to the 355t.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well guys I got the part for my 365 today. Just need to put the saw back together. Also got the replacement ignition coil for the eager beaver. 

I am still splitting the maple score as well as prepping for the grape trellis install this weekend.

I also need some Mustangmike luck. I can't seem to find any project saws locally. I really want to try to fix one of these buggers. May need to resort to finding one online.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I also need some Mustangmike luck. I can't seem to find any project saws locally. I really want to try to fix one of these buggers. May need to resort to finding one online.


Just buy one online and get it over with. Then you will find three locally within the next week.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Just buy one online and get it over with. Then you will find three locally within the next week.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## svk

There was a running L77 for "make offer" 10 minutes from my house and of course I was out of town for 3 days.


----------



## nomad_archer

Svk that's how it always goes. I need a project saw that is mostly intact since I need to see how it came apart so I can get it back together.

The 365 lives again. I need to test the intake doesn't leak tomorrow. I got the new part on and she fired up. Hopefully one saw down and one more to go.


----------



## svk

I only have two left to get running. Need to do a pressure/vacuum test on my 350 this next week.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I missed a lot of opportunities before these came along. It was just a lucky series of events. A new piston for this MS440 just shipped today, luckily the cylinder cleaned up well.

Will modify it just like the 044 and see how it runs. The 440 is a lot newer, and has compression relief!


----------



## nomad_archer

Mike that looks good. The 440 piston has seen better days.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, that piston is definitely toast, was just glad I could salvage the jug, and that I was able to ID the cause, and it was just an improperly adjusted carb.

The rest of the saw seems to be in VG condition, although very dirty. I'm exited about getting it, I like that it has compression relief, my 044s don't. Now if I can just get it to run like they do....


----------



## hardpan

Amazing that jug survived.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I missed a lot of opportunities before these came along. It was just a lucky series of events. A new piston for this MS440 just shipped today, luckily the cylinder cleaned up well.
> 
> Will modify it just like the 044 and see how it runs. The 440 is a lot newer, and has compression relief!





MustangMike said:


> Yea, that piston is definitely toast, was just glad I could salvage the jug, and that I was able to ID the cause, and it was just an improperly adjusted carb.
> 
> The rest of the saw seems to be in VG condition, although very dirty. I'm exited about getting it, I like that it has compression relief, my 044s don't. Now if I can just get it to run like they do....



Unfortunately for me I have not had any opportunities to miss yet. As for the 440 how bad was the carb out of adjustment. It must have been way out on the lean side of things to fry the piston?


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Amazing that jug survived.


I agree! That piston was hashed!!!


----------



## DFK

SVK:
What is the "little" red saw that you posted pix of???

David


----------



## MustangMike

They must have mixed the screws up when trying to tune it, the Hi was only out 1/4 turn. The other side of the piston looks to be well oiled!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow! But only 1/4 out on any screw is in the danger zone. Although that is not news to you. You and zogger taught me how to tune a 2 cycle carb.


----------



## svk

DFK said:


> SVK:
> What is the "little" red saw that you posted pix of???
> 
> David


Its either a M36, M361, or M365. We have never been able to figure out which one. This model of saw has been sold under a bunch of different brands such as Skil, Husqvarna, Frontier, and others.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> And a shot of the "active fleet".
> 
> View attachment 497873


I like that splitter in the background.


----------



## mn woodcutter

It's been a while since I've posted. Here's my mess right now! It's a pretty sight! Oak and Red Elm!


----------



## Agent Orange

Got a little split tonight. Most of this weekend's scrounge I brought home.


----------



## svk

This afternoon I started hauling from a tree job that @chucker did for my neighbor. Literally 250 yards from their house to my splitting area.

4 heaping pickup loads. About 2/3 hardwood and 1/3 aspen.







Did I mention there is probably 3 more pickup loads to haul out of there? What a score!


----------



## JustJeff

Been working on a two stroke of another type here as I get ready for the trout opener the end of the month. Cleaned carb, new fuel filter, everything spic and span. Was still coughing and sneezing. Until I found the recirc line (kinda like impulse line) was hard. Turned out it was leaking air causing a lean condition. New line and the ole evinrude purrs like a kitten. Just looking at the saws, ground is just too saturated here to go scrounging yet.


----------



## svk

After dinner I headed to my hunting cabin for a checkup. While I was there I cut a few of last fall's scrounged trees with the little saw. 




Had some "beer" before I headed home.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Been working on a two stroke of another type here as I get ready for the trout opener the end of the month. Cleaned carb, new fuel filter, everything spic and span. Was still coughing and sneezing. Until I found the recirc line (kinda like impulse line) was hard. Turned out it was leaking air causing a lean condition. New line and the ole evinrude purrs like a kitten. Just looking at the saws, ground is just too saturated here to go scrounging yet.


Pics?


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> This afternoon I started hauling from a tree job that @chucker did for my neighbor. Literally 250 yards from their house yo my splitting area.
> 
> 4 heaping pickup loads. About 2/3 hardwood and 1/3 aspen.
> 
> View attachment 498211
> View attachment 498212
> View attachment 498213
> View attachment 498214


You could cut those loads in half with some sideboards my friend!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> You could cut those loads in half with some sideboards my friend!


In the works! I've got some scrounged lumber buried in the garage. Once I get the boat out of the way I'll be doing that!


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> This afternoon I started hauling from a tree job that @chucker did for my neighbor. Literally 250 yards from their house to my splitting area.
> 
> 4 heaping pickup loads. About 2/3 hardwood and 1/3 aspen.
> 
> View attachment 498211
> View attachment 498212
> View attachment 498213
> View attachment 498214
> 
> 
> Did I mention there is probably 3 more pickup loads to haul out of there? What a score!


Nice truck. Early 90s? Nice haul.


----------



## mn woodcutter

If you need some help getting the boat out of the way.......I'll bring the rest of the lumber you need! Haha


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> This afternoon I started hauling from a tree job that @chucker did for my neighbor. Literally 250 yards from their house to my splitting area.
> 
> 4 heaping pickup loads. About 2/3 hardwood and 1/3 aspen.
> 
> View attachment 498211
> View attachment 498212
> View attachment 498213
> View attachment 498214
> 
> 
> Did I mention there is probably 3 more pickup loads to haul out of there? What a score!


hope it keeps you busy so you don't get to many trips to the red birch tavern!! woodnt want to see you sitting behind the wooden jail cell for tiping to heavy on the sud'ssssss.... lol


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> Nice truck. Early 90s? Nice haul.


97. So it's got the Vortec


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> hope it keeps you busy so you don't get to many trips to the red birch tavern!! woodnt want to see you sitting behind the wooden jail cell for tiping to heavy on the sud'ssssss.... lol


A couple "quarts" of wood to go with my quarts of beer! Lmao!


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> If you need some help getting the boat out of the way.......I'll bring the rest of the lumber you need! Haha


I'm typing this sitting at my fire pit that is only 20 feet from some of the finest Muskie fishing water in the world. If you come help me split wood I'll tell you where the big girls hide


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> 97. So it's got the Vortec


Had a 98 2500 with the 5.7. Never should've sold that truck. Tough as nails.


----------



## svk

And.....

Is this not the cutest little chainsaw bar ever? With the little replaceable tip!


----------



## JustJeff

Way old boat, 76 evinrude 20hp, freshly refurbished trailer.... But it's all new to me. One mans junk is another mans kick az$ new ride!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> After dinner I headed to my hunting cabin for a checkup. While I was there I cut a few of last fall's scrounged trees with the little saw.
> 
> View attachment 498215
> 
> 
> Had some "beer" before I headed home.
> View attachment 498216


How far is the hunting cabin from home?


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> Had a 98 2500 with the 5.7. Never should've sold that truck. Tough as nails.


I leased a 98 z71 when I graduated from high school. Reliving my youth with this one, less the straight pipes.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Splitting wood, catching muskie, and drinking beer?! I might never leave!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 498223
> Way old boat, 76 evinrude 20hp, freshly refurbished trailer.... But it's all new to me. One mans junk is another mans kick az$ new ride!


That's a perfect sized boat. 

I believe you are only a carburetor from making that a 35 hp btw.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> How far is the hunting cabin from home?


40 miles from where I'm at.


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> Splitting wood, catching muskie, and drinking beer?! I might never leave!


Consider it an open offer.


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> 97. So it's got the Vortec



Search "amiri king" on youtube. Id post the video but its highly inappropriate.

Dont listen to it around the kids..... Wife might appreciate it... maybe.... probably not.

DO NOT listen to it at work.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> That's a perfect sized boat.
> 
> I believe you are only a carburetor from making that a 35 hp btw.


It's the old 18-20-25 motor. Weighs less than 100 lbs with electric start. The later 25-30-35 were the same block size and weigh in at about 125 or better.


----------



## Agent Orange

CaseyForrest said:


> Search "amiri king" on youtube. Id post the video but its highly inappropriate.
> 
> Dont listen to it around the kids..... Wife might appreciate it... maybe.... probably not.
> 
> DO NOT listen to it at work.


Lol at Ford Drivers.... Silveraydo!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> It's the old 18-20-25 motor. Weighs less than 100 lbs with electric start. The later 25-30-35 were the same block size and weigh in at about 125 or better.


Oh that's right, the 35's were through prop exhaust. 

I had a 25 same as yours.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice my family hunting camp is 250 miles from me. I may be a touch jealous.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Consider it an open offer.



Now, how far are you from here? Never been there!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Now, how far are you from here? Never been there!


1400 miles Mike. But you can connect NY to Minneapolis to Duluth and be here in about 6 hours.


----------



## MustangMike

The only way I could make it in 6 hours is if you have all the cops respond to some emergency away from where I'm driving! Well, maybe 10 hours!


----------



## svk

@mn woodcutter are you excited yet? That's a 48" dock for reference.


----------



## mn woodcutter

svk said:


> @mn woodcutter are you excited yet? That's a 48" dock for reference.
> 
> View attachment 498238


That's just amazing! Can't wait!


----------



## Khntr85

You dirty dogs that a nice ass musky!!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well boys, we don't have many oak up here so when one falls down, we get to it. Here's my tomorrow evening project. This is about 16" dbh which is about as large as they get up here.
> 
> View attachment 497875



nice find! I got all the oak I can handle down here... falls like rain...  good pix!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> @mn woodcutter are you excited yet? That's a 48" dock for reference.
> 
> View attachment 498238


I am! I've caught pike half that size maybe, and from a canoe. Would love to hook one of those monsters.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> @mn woodcutter are you excited yet? That's a 48" dock for reference.
> 
> View attachment 498238



Its a good thing I have to work or I would be packin' the truck and picking my dad up on the way. That is a monster. Biggest fish I've caught was a 38" pike up in canada a few years ago.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The only way I could make it in 6 hours is if you have all the cops respond to some emergency away from where I'm driving! Well, maybe 10 hours!



that 'stang looks up to the task! lol


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> @mn woodcutter are you excited yet? That's a 48" dock for reference.
> 
> View attachment 498238



Save on tackle and bait and fuel. Just use a spear..........from your lawn chair. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

My record catch was a 45 lb Yellowfin Tuna on a spinning rod with 12 lb test line. Took 2 hours to get it in. I love catching football size Tuna on a spinning rod, nothing better! (Great eating too, and maybe a few Mai Mai thrown in for good measure!)


----------



## DFK

SVK:
All most positive the first saw I ever used was a Husq. 36.
Was only 13 and 100 lb's at the time.

Dont know what ever happened to that saw??????

David


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> That's just amazing! Can't wait!


I had a picture of two muskies courting in the spring that I took from the boat but that phone got wiped and the photo is NLA from the fishing forum I had posted it on.

It had a silver 50" being courted by a brown 42". Really cool to see.


----------



## Khntr85

I still remember when I caught my first musky. Maybe around 36" not a monster , but after all that casting it was awesome....I caught him at lake Webster in northern Indiana....I also caught my first dog fish or bowfin, atleast a 10 pounder, damn thing looked like a snake head..... It was night and I had had a "few" beers during the day and was just trying to catch something off of the dock, hopefully a big musky as I had a chub on... I have pics some were I will look for them, sure glad I didn't try to lip that bowfin they got lots of teeth too....


----------



## svk

DFK said:


> SVK:
> What is the "little" red saw that you posted pix of???
> 
> David





DFK said:


> SVK:
> All most positive the first saw I ever used was a Husq. 36.
> Was only 13 and 100 lb's at the time.
> 
> Dont know what ever happened to that saw??????
> 
> David


I checked my saw yesterday. The only identifying information was Trail Manufacturing Canada 1982 on the front of the crankcase. So I am going to call it a 365 as that would have been the model being built at that time.


----------



## svk

Almost time for some more birch beer!


----------



## svk

Well I got even more wood home this afternoon.


----------



## svk

Between hauling loads from that yard tree scrounge home I hauled home that oak I found yesterday and bucked it up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well I got even more wood home this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 498371
> View attachment 498372
> View attachment 498373
> View attachment 498375
> View attachment 498376
> View attachment 498377



omg! that looks like almost... an entire forest... u beeb bizzee! way to go, good pix, nice haul...


----------



## nomad_archer

I never caught a muskie


----------



## svk

Here are the piles. I'll be busy for a while now!


----------



## MustangMike

I never caught a Muskie or a Pike.


----------



## MustangMike

But, real soon I'll be free to cut some wood!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> omg! that looks like almost... an entire forest... u beeb bizzee! way to go, good pix, nice haul...


This all came from my neighbor. 

Last spring when @chucker was here helping my harvest my trees the neighbor stopped and asked if he would be interested in a tree job. He came up this winter and cut down a bunch of yard trees and cleared a spot for their new bunkhouse and parking lot. I'm going to net about 6.5 cords out of this deal, about 2/3 hardwood!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> But, real soon I'll be free to cut some wood!


Just got my taxes back today. Stuck it to the unc real good last year, although he kicked my butt for the prior two years before that.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I never caught a Muskie or a Pike.


Hang in there only a couple more days


----------



## MustangMike

The Bast**** extended it this year till 4/18. I got 2 appts on Sunday! Some stupid holiday on Fri in Wash DC.


----------



## JeffGu

Kindling and firewood starting to pile up in the trailer at my current jobsite. Most of it from dead pines. This stuff will go in the Campfire/Firepit wood pile. Elm and ash will be next, as soon as I get all the dead crapwood cut out of the fenceline. At least I can just fell most of these. The big ones near the house and outbuildings, I'll have to climb. Supposed to start raining on Saturday and keep it up for a week. I got lots of other things at home that need to get done, so I'm actually looking forward to the break.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so I use several tractors in my scrounging activities for oak firewood... I really like my new New-Holland diesel tractor and its powerful bucket. here we are up at the farm, and it hauls the scrounges well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but, I don't really like that tall first step up into the tractor's cockpit! imo, a real PITA! as I am not 6' tall... lol please, just 


so I thot it would be simple to just call the dealer, and buy a 'bolt-on' aux step... nice ez bolt on and all shiny blue to match... are you sitting down? omg... they quoted me $750.00 + tax... for both L and R aux steps! get real man, I could buy a new chainsaw for that!  I told the parts guy... are you &*%$ me? I din't say new tractor, I said step... he laffed. "i know what u mean!" he said... dang I said, makes Harley stuff sounds like from 99-cent store. well... needless to say I sure and he** NOT paying $800 or so for some thin tin type step ups! even if it is color matched! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but I really wanted a nice, easy to use 'first step' that would both work well and look good on the machine!... I pondered... looked under a bit, but no real time on project... other things to do. so other week, I did take the time, crawled underneath on back for a serious 'look-see' and low and behold... I found the center implement bolt holes (4) cast into bottom of the diesel tractor's heavy, massive manual transmission.  and ! but metric no doubt, but what size?

so I went to Lowes and got 6 metric bolts about 7/16ths SAE and figured one would fit. and one did. easy screw it in!  and so I now had my location point and soon had it all figured out how I would make a cool new aux step for my new tractor... not for $800.00 but for about $10.00 or less! yes, $10.00 or less...

here is my design. I first made a pattern to the bolt holes in trans. cardboard and small ballpeen, tapped the hole areas and made a congruent replication of the pattern, no measuring required. I will trim up an 18" 4x6 and then a 2x6x55 to reach out past the tractors sides to make the step pad. the center bolts are 4 M12-1.75 and I need 160mm. so had to go to specialty fastener store... got 4, flat and lock washers, too. out to the ends of each side of the 4x6 I will use 2 per side 5/16ths lag bolts to further secure the 2x6 to the 4x6...gluing the 2 together with Lock-Tite III wood glue. (waterproof) then once holes drilled, etc will sand, primer and trim out in a New-Holland blue, adding foot step pads at each end. here some pix of work parts, bolts and design-in-progress. I bot a 10 mm hex socket for the socket bolts, but prob will just use the one I made up... 3/8ths with brass shim. besides the store bot 10mm is a loose fit and the one I made is nice and snug. I like snug!! 

'engineering plans'




tractor transmission bolt hole pattern for center mount implements...





160 mm bolts, load washers and lock washers





M12-1.75 x 36 mm thread ID finder... screwed right into the trans underside bolt holes like the 'magic key' for curtain # 3 and... started the car lol... 
took the others back to Lowes... keeping the ID finder...





bolt place said they had cap screws, 17 in stock, but at counter had -0-!  so a hex head socket needed... $7.00 at Lowes... but maybe I can make one... or adapt it up well, so I did. that is brass shim stock .003 cost me $12.00 for the roll back in 1988 or so. I have used that stuff to shim up more than just a few sets of rod bearings on v8s... OHV cam set ups... and main bearnings... the stuff is awesome... bulletproof! time consuming... but beats a new engine. rattling rods at 145,000 miles?... shim em up... dress them out, reset to running range .0015 to .0025 and good for another 50,000 miles... easy!


----------



## JustJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> but I really wanted a nice, easy to use 'first step' that would both work well and look good on the machine!... I pondered... looked under a bit, but no real time on project... other things to do. so other week, I did take the time and low and behold... I found the center implement bolt holes cast into bottom of the diesel tractors heavy massive manual transmission.  and ! but metric no doubt, but what size?
> 
> so I went to Lowes and got 6 metric bolts about 7/16ths SAE and figured one would fit. and one did. easy screw it in!  and so I now had my location point and soon had it all figured out how I would make a cool new aux step for my new tractor... not for $800.00 but for about $10.00 or less! yes, $10.00 or less...
> 
> here is my design. I first made a pattern to the bolt holes in trans. cardboard and small ballpeen, tapped the hole areas and made a congruent replication of the pattern, no measuring required. I will trim up an 18" 4x6 and then a 2x6x55 to reach out past the tractors sides to make the step pad. the center bolts are 4 M12-1.75 and I need 160mm. so had to go to specialty fastener store... got 4, flat and lock washers, too. out to the ends of each side of the 4x6 I will use 2 per side 5/16ths lag bolts to further secure the 2x6 to the 4x6...gluing the 2 together with Lock-Tite III wood glue. (waterproof) then once holes drilled, etc will sand, primer and trim out in a New-Holland blue, adding foot step pads at each end. here some pix of work parts, bolts and design-in-progress. I bot a 10 mm hex socket for the socket bolts, but prob will just use the one I made up... 3/8ths with brass shim. besides the store bot 10mm is a loose fit and the one I made is nice and snug. I like snug!!
> 
> 'engineering plans'
> 
> View attachment 498478
> 
> 
> tractor transmission bolt hole pattern for center mount implements...
> 
> View attachment 498479
> 
> 
> 
> 160 mm bolts, load washers and lock washers
> 
> View attachment 498480
> 
> 
> 
> M12-1.75 x 36 mm thread ID finder... screwed right into the trans underside bolt holes like the 'magic key' for curtain # 3 and... started the car lol...
> took the others back to Lowes... keeping the ID finder...
> 
> View attachment 498481
> 
> 
> 
> bolt place said they had cap screws, 17 in stock, but at counter had -0-!  so a hex head socket needed... $7.00 at Lowes... but maybe I can make one... or adapt it up well, so I did. that is brass shim stock .003 cost me $12.00 for the roll back in 1988 or so. I have used that stuff to shim up more than just a few sets of rod bearings on v8s... OHV cam set ups... and main bearnings... the stuff is awesome... bulletproof! time consuming... but beats a new engine. rattling rods at 145,000 miles?... shim em up... dress them out, reset to running range .0015 to .0025 and good for another 50,000 miles... easy!
> 
> View attachment 498482
> 
> View attachment 498483
> 
> 
> View attachment 498484


Nice work!


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Here are the piles. I'll be busy for a while now!
> 
> View attachment 498380
> View attachment 498381
> View attachment 498382



Since you find so little hardwood do you somewhat isolate it and burn for the coldest times or have you adapted to the softwood so well that the oak is really no big deal?


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Since you find so little hardwood do you somewhat isolate it and burn for the coldest times or have you adapted to the softwood so well that the oak is really no big deal?


I hoard oak like its platinum. 

Honestly I like the best hardwood I can get for overnight burns during cold snaps. 

On those -30 nights my indoor boiler will gobble a full load of aspen in a couple hours. I can get 8 hour burns in extreme cold or 12 hours plus on normal cold weather with oak.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Nice work!



thanks Wood-N!  it tickles me the simplicity of it. how many times have I stepped up wishing had a lower first step? at least more than once! lol... but $800.00? _right!_ I like $10.00; pretty close to _free_ imo. lol. besides $800.00 will buy a whole lot of diesel... did someone say even a new chain saw?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I hoard oak like its platinum.
> 
> Honestly I like the best hardwood I can get for overnight burns during cold snaps.
> 
> On those -30 nights my indoor boiler will gobble a full load of aspen in a couple hours. I can get 8 hour burns in extreme cold or 12 hours plus on normal cold weather with oak.



_On those -30 nights

_


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _On those -30 nights
> 
> _



Here's some of what happens at those temps

If you look like me, your breath condenses on your beard and mustache and it turns into blocks of ice

If you are in an old tarpaper shack or shed where you can look up and see nails showing from the tarpaper or shingles being nailed on, they gradually grow icicles and hang down..sorta pretty in the dark, almost like little ceiling stars

trees crack open and explode, very loud, like a gunshot sometimes

if your ride is outside and not in an enclosed garage, you are sitting on four flats, with a frozen in place square part, when you first get going *if it starts* takes a mile or so to warm the tires out enough to go back to being round and not going whompwwhompwhomp down the road

if there has been a little warming trend and minor melt and then the cold air hits the snow, it will freeze hard enough you can literally go ice skating through the woods on top of the snow

if you break down someplace remote with no comms that work and don't have really adequate clothing and gear (and some skills) with you and some chow..well...you can croak really easy


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Here's some of what happens at those temps
> 
> If you look like me, your breath condenses on your beard and mustache and it turns into blocks of ice
> 
> If you are in an old tarpaper shack or shed where you can look up and see nails showing from the tarpaper or shingles being nailed on, they gradually grow icicles and hang down..sorta pretty in the dark, almost like little ceiling stars
> 
> trees crack open and explode, very loud, like a gunshot sometimes
> 
> if your ride is outside and not in an enclosed garage, you are sitting on four flats, with a frozen in place square part, when you first get going *if it starts* takes a mile or so to warm the tires out enough to go back to being round and not going whompwwhompwhomp down the road
> 
> if there has been a little warming trend and minor melt and then the cold air hits the snow, it will freeze hard enough you can literally go ice skating through the woods on top of the snow
> 
> if you break down someplace remote with no comms that work and don't have really adequate clothing and gear (and some skills) with you and some chow..well...you can croak really easy



had a friend up in Canada, said always had to plug in engines in winter... and to venture out solo on hiways was a life threatening experience... and _always..._ travel in pairs. man, that is cold! sounds like u have walked the talk... interesting comments.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I hoard oak like its platinum.
> 
> Honestly I like the best hardwood I can get for overnight burns during cold snaps.
> 
> On those -30 nights my indoor boiler will gobble a full load of aspen in a couple hours. I can get 8 hour burns in extreme cold or 12 hours plus on normal cold weather with oak.



Wow. I had no idea of the extreme difference but I also have no experience with -30. More to it than BTU charts.


----------



## LondonNeil

-30, i presume that's Farenheit. Google tells me that is -34.4 Celcius....or on my scale that's 'kin cold! You can keep that.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> More to it than BTU charts.


Yes there is. 

Going from balsam to aspen doubles my burn times. 

Going from aspen to birch doubles my burn times again.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Here's some of what happens at those temps



Or, . . .you run out of the sauna naked and roll in the snow!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

No scrounging today


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> -30, i presume that's Farenheit. Google tells me that is -34.4 Celcius....or on my scale that's 'kin cold! You can keep that.



LN - we all like iced tea down here on the trails and ranges... but not _that _iced!! lol...


----------



## Agent Orange

dancan said:


> No scrounging today


No excuses, couple of toasty toes in the undies and get after it.


----------



## dancan

It's the rain at 32* that'll get you .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> No scrounging today



brrr!  boy! that pix says it all! clearly, imo... defines the mood of the day... and if it was my pix... location... would also define my pace for the day, too! lol can anybody say dreary ?


----------



## JustJeff

I'm officially a wood snob. Guy has 6-8 large dump trailers of poplar cut in 6-12' lengths. No brush. Will deliver for free. I turned it down. It's hard to sell anything but hardwood around here. 
But it was free and delivered!! It's killing me!!


----------



## hamish

Out with my little helper this morning. Damn near perfect conditions, beer wont freeze or get to warm, and hey no bugs!


----------



## svk

@Wood Nazi You snob!

I'd never turn down free wood unless it was punky or one of those stinky species.


----------



## svk

Picked up this little guy today from @WetGunPowder 's shop. 

This will be my kid training/light limbing/walking trail cleanup tool of choice.


----------



## macattack_ga

Neighbour saved me the stem from a blow down. About 24" diameter. Red oak.






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Wood Nazi said:


> I'm officially a wood snob. Guy has 6-8 large dump trailers of poplar cut in 6-12' lengths. No brush. Will deliver for free. I turned it down. It's hard to sell anything but hardwood around here.
> But it was free and delivered!! It's killing me!!



Turn it into kindling and campfire wood , pay for that electric trolling motor ....


----------



## MustangMike

It was beautiful T shirt weather and I got out today and did a half day of cutting. Took down a solid Oak and a hollow Hard Maple. Also lowed that 40+" stump a level.

When I got home, I got my newly acquired MS440 running. I must have done OK cleaning up the jug cause there was no smoke at all! I deleted the gasket, advanced the timing and installed a dp muffler. Fingers crossed it runs strong when I put a b&c on it.


----------



## dancan

As bad as that weather looked yesterday after the 5" of snow fell it started to rain , 34* and it rained for about 18 hours so the snow was all gone this morning 
Not much sun this morning and with a northerly wind it wasn't the nicest out there , the ground was still covered but at least it wasn't snow 






I had gone to one of the piles Jerry and I left roadside , figured it was time to start getting it home .
Speaking of dump trailers ....






I got one load in before lunch .






And went back after lunch to clean up a second roadside pile .





















I've got all the no split wood put away 
Stacked I ended up with 1 1/2 cord and about 1/3 of a cord to split 
The plan was to board in the sides of the trailer so I could load better than a cord in it but at the height the sides are at now it makes it real easy to load , not sure what I'm gonna do now ??


----------



## MustangMike

I would leave it as is, looks real good! And, FYI, I was cutting in a T-Shirt today! About 40 this morning, then it warmed right up. We did have a hard frost the night before, so it is a bit finicky.


----------



## svk

We hit 81 today. It's still 76.


----------



## Fourced

Is it considered a scrounge if they deliver it to your house?


----------



## Philbert

Yes. If it was otherwise going somewhere else!

Philbert


----------



## Fourced

I made sure it was not going somewhere else.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Turn it into kindling and campfire wood , pay for that electric trolling motor ....


I know. I've had a hard time with turning it down. Last year I had a couple cord of poplar and soft maple. Managed to sell 4 cord (face cord) as camp fire wood at 50 bucks a cord but the phone wasn't exactly on fire over it. Still have a bit left. So 6-8 large dump trailers could be anywhere between 20-40 cord. If I can't sell it, all I have is a mess. Besides, I have some free hardwood coming.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> As bad as that weather looked yesterday after the 5" of snow fell it started to rain , 34* and it rained for about 18 hours so the snow was all gone this morning
> Not much sun this morning and with a northerly wind it wasn't the nicest out there , the ground was still covered but at least it wasn't snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had gone to one of the piles Jerry and I left roadside , figured it was time to start getting it home .
> Speaking of dump trailers ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one load in before lunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And went back after lunch to clean up a second roadside pile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got all the no split wood put away
> Stacked I ended up with 1 1/2 cord and about 1/3 of a cord to split
> The plan was to board in the sides of the trailer so I could load better than a cord in it but at the height the sides are at now it makes it real easy to load , not sure what I'm gonna do now ??


Fold down sides.


----------



## cantoo

I was splitting wood until 9:30 tonight by moonlight. Went to hook up the lights and I had pulled the wire apart. It was bright enough anyway. 3 loads on the truck, took about 1 1/4 hour to do each load. I'll stack it in the crates in a couple of weeks after it's dried abit.


----------



## cantoo

I use the forks to load the rounds onto the truck. Cutting down the manual lifting as much as I can.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> It was beautiful T shirt weather and I got out today and did a half day of cutting. Took down a solid Oak and a hollow Hard Maple. Also lowed that 40+" stump a level.
> 
> When I got home, I got my newly acquired MS440 running. I must have done OK cleaning up the jug cause there was no smoke at all! I deleted the gasket, advanced the timing and installed a dp muffler. Fingers crossed it runs strong when I put a b&c on it.


what brand of DP muffler Mike? or homemade? doing an 044 for my buddy and he wants one on his saw.
BTW if you don't already know today is international Ford Mustang day. 4/17/64 when the mustang was unveiled at the worlds fair in new york. 22,000 sold the first day across the country.


----------



## Agent Orange

It's not firewood but I did scrounge all the lumber from work, pallets,crate, plywood, 2x, and 1x. I think i have about 30.00 in it. Ducks will be moving in soon. Any of the real farmers out there have any tips?


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> what brand of DP muffler Mike? or homemade? doing an 044 for my buddy and he wants one on his saw.
> BTW if you don't already know today is international Ford Mustang day. 4/17/64 when the mustang was unveiled at the worlds fair in new york. 22,000 sold the first day across the country.



I did not know that, thanks, but as a kid I was at the 64 Worlds Fair. My parent were very disappointed that my brother and I just wanted to ride the go carts the whole time, that and watch the Hell Drivers tip cars up on two wheels and go over jumps! I do remember we went to the Ford exhibit, but I was 12, wasn't driving just yet (at least not cars).

Went with the Huztl dp muffler, got the whole can delivered for less that $15 (purchased 4). They are painted flat black, are a little thinner than stock so they are also lighter.The main hole is huge, but they do not have any provision for screens (which is OK with me). They are 2.3 oz lighter than stock, and if you get rid of the heat shield (necessitated cause of the restricted muffler, they are not on my 044s) you get rid of an additional 1.1 oz. I installed it w/o and modifications. The dual port slot is normal size, but the primary hole is huge!


----------



## dancan

Sunny , 29* and no wind , perfect splitting weather 






One of the big pines had black ants in the bottom 2' so I left it behind .
I was wrong , shoulda left the bottom 3 1/2' behind .


----------



## zogger

Agent Orange said:


> It's not firewood but I did scrounge all the lumber from work, pallets,crate, plywood, 2x, and 1x. I think i have about 30.00 in it. Ducks will be moving in soon. Any of the real farmers out there have any tips?



I put two dams down my ditch in the side yard so when it rains it fills up into duckponds, they love it! Certainly easier than constantly tending a kids backyard pool.


----------



## mu2bdriver

An early start to 2018-2019. I usually scrounge all season and split/stack in the fall but with a splitter at my disposal now I'm going to do things in more manageable chunks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Shot up to 50* and sunny this afternoon so .....











I figured that it's time to start moving some wood before someone buys one of the lots that we have all the wood staged at .
I learned quickly to save the smaller sticks for last because the pile gets higher LOL
Second load to go .






It was all good till I went to dump , I hit the switch and nuthin happened 
Unloaded that one with my trusty pulp hook so it was pretty fast .
When I got back to the landing I figured I'd better have a quick look .






Easy fix 
With the hoist back in commission I cut a load for home .






I've got more wood to split 


Mighty Mouse Logging LLC
Trucking Division


----------



## Agent Orange

dancan said:


> Shot up to 50* and sunny this afternoon so .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that it's time to start moving some wood before someone buys one of the lots that we have all the wood staged at .
> I learned quickly to save the smaller sticks for last because the pile gets higher LOL
> Second load to go .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good till I went to dump , I hit the switch and nuthin happened
> Unloaded that one with my trusty pulp hook so it was pretty fast .
> When I got back to the landing I figured I'd better have a quick look .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fix
> With the hoist back in commission I cut a load for home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more wood to split
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC
> Trucking Division


That trailer is badass.


----------



## LondonNeil

The life of the urban wood burning scrounger is one of siezing opportunity.... And all sorts of wood. A house in the street backing on to mine has been undergoing some major renovation and rework, including the addition of rooms in the roof space. My regular neighbourhood walks (often at some odd hours, pushing the pram with my 7 month old daughter in an attempt to get her to sleep!) Had given ample opportunity for me to survey the work and the growing pile of building rubble appearing at the front of the property. This pile included a lot of roof timbers  So as the house is not currently occupied I dropped a note through the door and hoped it would get read. First one lead to nothing  This was frustrating, more so each time i looked out my rear bedroom window and gazed at the scaffolding around this other house....and annoyingly so with each pram push past the front and each longing gaze as more roof and first floor ceiling joists appeared on the pile. Soi dropped a second note through the door. Yay!  success, and permission to scrounge. So over the weekend ive done 3 trips with the car, scrambling over the rubble and fishing out all the easy timbers. Cut to 6' to fit the car and fill the boot. Ive ended up with nearly half a cord of mainly 2" x4", 80 year old kiln dried. Oh yeah! Easy heat.


----------



## dancan

Didn't Windsor Castle find out how dry that oak was a while back ?
Great score Neil !
Way better than pallets


----------



## LondonNeil

@dancan , love the tippy trailer! If you want boards to raise the sides could you rig some supports down either side which can be pulled out, the top boards lifted off and laid on the support to provide a shelf, lift the rounds to the shelf, stand there yourself and lift the rounds to the top of the trailer, once full lift the top boards into place and retract your side supports. Just an idea.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah hundreds or even thousands of years old stately homes and fire protection systems don't play well..neither do the homes and fire. Worst I can remember was Yorkminster, the very impressive cathedral in York, ruined, including its amazing vaulted roof and incredible stained glass windows.


----------



## dancan

Yup , sucks when history goes up in flames or ruin .
I'm gonna make some side extensions that will only be pinned in so I can slide in or out for the task at hand .


----------



## chads

Neighbor texted me today he have up on splitting these so I brought them home w tractor.
They were some big logs.
Towards the end I only could take one at a time.

While I was out there some guy dropped by and offered me 3 more cord that is cut already.
About 5 min from my place.
ChadView attachment 498975
View attachment 498975


----------



## farmer steve

chads said:


> View attachment 498978
> Neighbor texted me today he have up on splitting these so I brought them home w tractor.
> They were some big logs.
> Towards the end I only could take one at a time.
> 
> While I was out there some guy dropped by and offered me 3 more cord that is cut already.
> About 5 min from my place.
> ChadView attachment 498975
> View attachment 498975


384, 444, 464? I know it's not a 364. nice haul BTW.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It was beautiful T shirt weather and I got out today and did a half day of cutting. Took down a solid Oak and a hollow Hard Maple. Also lowed that 40+" stump a level.
> 
> When I got home, I got my newly acquired MS440 running. I must have done OK cleaning up the jug cause there was no smoke at all! I deleted the gasket, advanced the timing and installed a dp muffler. Fingers crossed it runs strong when I put a b&c on it.


How long is that longer bar? Is that your newest modded saw wearing it?


----------



## farmer steve

Agent Orange said:


> It's not firewood but I did scrounge all the lumber from work, pallets,crate, plywood, 2x, and 1x. I think i have about 30.00 in it. Ducks will be moving in soon. Any of the real farmers out there have any tips?


get chickens instead.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Had a great weekend scrounging.

I was able to pick two of these dump trailers saturday.











Then tonight I found two tree out at the curb. I was able to pull two truck loads out. They even helped loading. I have probably two dump trailer loads left if available, I'm guessing it is because it's all wood that needs noodled. I'll go back tomorrow.






Right now the dump is sitting waiting to be loaded with two full loads of maple at another scrounge site. I'm busier than I have ever been. I'm swimming in wood.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Orange

farmer steve said:


> get chickens instead.


I want chickens, son wanted ducks, we have ducks now.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nice hauls ryan.
Looks like the trailer was having the same issues as @dancan had.
If it needs a battery scrounge one up from Costco, they are cheaper there than anywhere I can get one. 
I can pick one up if needed just let me know.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> How long is that longer bar? Is that your newest modded saw wearing it?



The MMWS 460/046-D has the 36" bar and the newer 460/046-D has a 24" bar for bucking. They are both Beasts!


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Nice hauls ryan.
> Looks like the trailer was having the same issues as @dancan had.
> If it needs a battery scrounge one up from Costco, they are cheaper there than anywhere I can get one.
> I can pick one up if needed just let me know.


Batteries in dumps only make sense if you use it commercially, I think. I can run a set of cables to the tractor or the truck. Otherwise I feel you are always maintaining a battery or going to use it and finding a dead battery.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well boys, we don't have many oak up here so when one falls down, we get to it. Here's my tomorrow evening project. This is about 16" dbh which is about as large as they get up here.
> 
> View attachment 497875


Great score though for sure.
Now I know why you have all those 16" bars, that looks like a top over here.



svk said:


> Just buy one online and get it over with. Then you will find three locally within the next week.


That works for me. Then I buy them all and sell the ones that bring me the most money and bring my average cost per saw, splitter quad, or whatever it is down.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Batteries in dumps only make sense if you use it commercially, I think. I can run a set of cables to the tractor or the truck. Otherwise I feel you are always maintaining a battery or going to use it and finding a dead battery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Never thought about it like that.
I figure if I can afford a dump trailer it would have a battery on it ready to dump when I wanted, or lift on command when hooked up or not.
I would either have a solar trickle charger for it while it sat(if I wasn't using it enough to charge the battery) or I would run an extra wire to trickle the battery when the truck was running.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Never thought about it like that.
> I figure if I can afford a dump trailer it would have a battery on it ready to dump when I wanted, or lift on command when hooked up or not.
> I would either have a solar trickle charger for it while it sat(if I wasn't using it enough to charge the battery) or I would run an extra wire to trickle the battery when the truck was running.


This trailer is the best of all world's for me. I don't own it. However can use it whenever and it's stored at my house.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Fourced said:


> View attachment 498831
> Is it considered a scrounge if they deliver it to your house?


This guy just sucks .
Hi Ben .


----------



## Ryan Groat

Ryan Groat said:


> This trailer is the best of all world's for me. I don't own it. However can use it whenever and it's stored at my house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I run the cables for a while, if it gets old I'll put a battery in, and just as you said add a solar trickle charger.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Great score though for sure.
> Now I know why you have all those 16" bars, that looks like a top over here.
> 
> 
> That works for me. Then I buy them all and sell the ones that bring me the most money and bring my average cost per saw, splitter quad, or whatever it is down.


I don't know if it is the soil, short growing season, or just that this northern strain of oak has stunted over the years of evolution but 16" is big and a 20" tree is massive. Nonetheless it is great wood and easy to split and manuever.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The MMWS 460/046-D has the 36" bar and the newer 460/046-D has a 24" bar for bucking. They are both Beasts!


Sweet.

LCS has a 32" bar for my saw pretty cheap but I only use the 28 a few times a year and NEVER would need one that couldn't do it in two passes.


----------



## chads

Its a 284 With a mazda engine.
Works pretty good just needs some valve stem seals at teh moment.
Chad


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> It was beautiful T shirt weather and I got out today and did a half day of cutting. Took down a solid Oak and a hollow Hard Maple. Also lowed that 40+" stump a level.
> 
> When I got home, I got my newly acquired MS440 running. I must have done OK cleaning up the jug cause there was no smoke at all! I deleted the gasket, advanced the timing and installed a dp muffler. Fingers crossed it runs strong when I put a b&c on it.


Curious. No smoke. What is that supposed to mean? I am guessing the cylinder cleaned up and no smoke from a metal on metal friction?

Speaking of smoke running my 365 on 40:1 now and I get a healthy cloud of smoke from the exhaust until I make a cut or two to get it up to temp. 

The ret of the saws on 40:1 only give a few puffs of smoke at start up.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Sunny , 29* and no wind , perfect splitting weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the big pines had black ants in the bottom 2' so I left it behind .
> I was wrong , shoulda left the bottom 3 1/2' behind .


For the ants I just use my little auto ignition propane torch. Anytime I have a piece that I think or know has ants it gets set aside if I don't have it with me till I can get it. I just split open a piece that had more in it than I have ever seen before in a piece this size, it didn't smell very good by the time I was done playing chief boy Bretty .


----------



## svk

I just leave splits full of ants on the ground for a couple of hours and they vacate pretty quickly.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I don't know if it is the soil, short growing season, or just that this northern strain of oak has stunted over the years of evolution but 16" is big and a 20" tree is massive. Nonetheless it is great wood and easy to split and manuever.


As long as there is plenty to scrounge I wouldn't mind. Your right though, no one wants to work with the ones that are over 30-36", just a lot of work, and all the bids are sky high.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I just leave splits full of ants on the ground for a couple of hours and they vacate pretty quickly.


Depends, did you see how much snow was still on his wood.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> As long as there is plenty to scrounge I wouldn't mind. Your right though, no one wants to work with the ones that are over 30-36", just a lot of work, and all the bids are sky high.


There aren't that many. I get maybe one a year from this grove and there is probably another 3 cords tipped over on about a 10 acre oak grove near my hunting cabin. Eventually they will all get a 2 year suntan in my racks LOL.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Depends, did you see how much snow was still on his wood.


The only time I have had ants in my woodpile (not counting those darn biting red and black ones that move in to the lower levels) was when I split in early spring and the ants came out in the pile.


----------



## MustangMike

I presume the lack of smoke meant the rings seated very quickly, a good thing! (Actually a really good thing since I had just cleaned the transfer out of that cylinder). Conversely, the 460 smoked for a second or two, then cleared right up (still OK).

When stumping, I prefer a bar that goes through as far as possible, otherwise, if you don't meet up in the middle the damn thing does not want to move.

Also, when dropping some large trees with a lean, I prefer to just cut from the high side!

These 3 pics are all of the same Oak.


----------



## Agent Orange

Ants are bad?


----------



## Agent Orange

Had an old school Sokkia sightlines level and tripod sitting the garage covered in dust, traded it to the ironworker forman on the job for a delivered new 6.5 Predator . Splitter is going to get a HP boost.


----------



## svk

Mike that is a seriously large tree.

For the regularity that you get into those big ones, I am surprised that you don't have a 064/066/660 yet!


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> This trailer is the best of all world's for me. I don't own it. However can use it whenever and it's stored at my house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's what I was figuring since you haven't posted about it that I saw, that's also why I worded it as I did in my first post "Looks like the trailer" rather than your. That works well though for you I'm sure. The smaller aluminum trailer I sold a while back will be parked here at my place and at my disposal also. The big one will be when another buddies big chipper is fixed and I have access to use that as it is already here.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Ants are bad?


No not really it just takes a lot to get full LOL.
I certainly don't like them crawling on me when I'm working. Also the carpenter ants(big black ones here) will only live in wood that is wet. They live in colonies and have a main colony with the queen, but will also set up satellite colonies as well. They are hard core scroungers similar to the folks in this thread and will work their way to wherever there is food and water, which will be your house eventually so I do what I can to keep them at bay.


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> No not really it just takes a lot to get full LOL.
> I certainly don't like them crawling on me when I'm working. Also the carpenter ants(big black ones here) will only live in wood that is wet. They live in colonies and have a main colony with the queen, but will also set up satellite colonies as well. They are hard core scroungers similar to the folks in this thread and will work their way to wherever there is food and water, which will be your house eventually so I do what I can to keep them at bay.


Guess the weed burner might've found a new use. I've been knocking the splits on the wedge of my splitter and smiling at the angry ants scurrying around, last laughs on me hub, they're probably moving right back in to the pile.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Guess the weed burner might've found a new use. I've been knocking the splits on the wedge of my splitter and smiling at the angry ants scurrying around, last laughs on me hub, they're probably moving right back in to the pile.


Once it warms up and I don't need the little torch at all in the house it is at the splitter whenever I'm there ready to toast any moving critters. I don't want any new ants here as I have my own lol.
Yes, the weed burner would work. 
I will sometimes make a few extra splits on wood with ants to get all cavities clean(just like the dentist).
Have fun and let the crackling begin


----------



## chipper1

It's been a while again since I been in here so I have to give an update.
Last time I was in here was back a week ago and I was pretty sick. I ended up coughing so bad I dislocated a rib at the breastplate, don't try this one at home. That was on a friday and I couldn't get into the chiropractors until tuesday. I was supposed to go back in on wed but I was so sore that I couldn't even tell him where I was having a problem, by Thursday I was felling better.
Scrounged up these cookies for my wife's students as they wanted them for a landscape project. This was monday befor I made it to the chiropractor, sure firing up the 441 didn't help anything, but the wife had only told me about this need within the hr and I knew where this was sitting and had my saw in the truck.
Thursday after the chiropractor I went out and got this and had a little fun with the @farmer steve 20" bar out behind my house on this storm damage black locust . 

Then Friday between appointments I managed to get this from my golf course scrounge after grabbing my Honda Foreman up from a buddies.


----------



## chipper1

Friday continued:
On the ride home from my kids tutoring I made a call on a possible scrounge that had been sitting on the side of the rd. She said no we are keeping it. She told me someone had stolen the stuff she had cut up last fall. Then she said she is 60yrs old, I asked if she would like me to buck it up for her and she said how much and I told her nothing. She said ok, then you have to take some of the wood. She also fed us lunch. Then I cut the pile up and she said I could take the biggest pieces which are about 24" and I noodled up the flare that was on top for her as well. It ended up filling the trailer just fine for this trip. I split all this that night and had my quad off as well.
The pile under the tarp was meant to be for this yr and next, but I probably only used a cord out of it since it was so warm this yr and I just pulled a lot of dead storm damage out of my woods that went right to the wood stove this yr, no complaints though that pile and a little more will do the next two winters 

I needed to get all that off so we could go pick up this guys( @Fourced ) new to him toy and leave early Saturday morning. Look familiar @dancan


----------



## dancan

chipper1 , no good deed goes unpunished , good on you for offering to block up that tree .
Nice Bota !


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I presume the lack of smoke meant the rings seated very quickly, a good thing! (Actually a really good thing since I had just cleaned the transfer out of that cylinder). Conversely, the 460 smoked for a second or two, then cleared right up (still OK).
> 
> When stumping, I prefer a bar that goes through as far as possible, otherwise, if you don't meet up in the middle the damn thing does not want to move.
> 
> Also, when dropping some large trees with a lean, I prefer to just cut from the high side!
> 
> These 3 pics are all of the same Oak.


Ahhh that makes complete sense. Your 2 cycle mechanic knowledge is a few levels above mine. I know just enough to be dangerous. 

Do you get any smoke from your saws at start up running 40:1?


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Curious. No smoke. What is that supposed to mean? I am guessing the cylinder cleaned up and no smoke from a metal on metal friction?
> 
> Speaking of smoke running my 365 on 40:1 now and I get a healthy cloud of smoke from the exhaust until I make a cut or two to get it up to temp.
> 
> The ret of the saws on 40:1 only give a few puffs of smoke at start up.


I always mixed at 40:1. That's what my poulan 5020 called for. Then I got the 365 and it smoked like a good thing at 40:1 and make your eyes sting. So I bought husqvarna oil and have been mixing it 50:1. Smokes less and the poulan seems ok on it. If it's not, I'll need a new saw. Aw golly gee!


----------



## chads

Great score and nice tractor


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I always mixed at 40:1. That's what my poulan 5020 called for. Then I got the 365 and it smoked like a good thing at 40:1 and make your eyes sting. So I bought husqvarna oil and have been mixing it 50:1. Smokes less and the poulan seems ok on it. If it's not, I'll need a new saw. Aw golly gee!



On 50:1 the 365 didnt smoke. On 40:1 it smokes until I make a few cuts then everything clears up. Its just the first cut or too it puts out a healthy cloud of smoke. My guess is that it is burning off the extra lubrication from startup. I run 40:1 because I read to many oil threads on here.


----------



## MustangMike

I sometimes get a brief amount of smoke on start up that clears right away, never still notice it when in the cut.

An 064 or 661 would be great, but that ported 460 pulls a 36" bar through Oak so fast I have trouble justifying it.

The price has been "right" on the saws that I've got, if opportunity knocks .... (but I know have 7 good running pro saws!!!!)


----------



## MustangMike

I'm not an expert on Huskys, but I know a lot of them only have one ring instead of two like most Stihls. Perhaps if the single ring is a bit worn that ring gap is letting stuff through.

With two rings the ring gaps are not aligned, so even if the rings are a bit worn it will seal a little better. May explain why you both see smoke from the same model.


----------



## svk

Lately I've been mixing at 42:1 because that's easy to remember the oz per gallon. 

I'll run 32:1 in the big saw in big wood. 

My 550 runs best at 50:1 (and is not a fan of 32:1) so I may start mixing a separate batch for this.


----------



## nomad_archer

All my saws at 40:1 give a little smoke at startup when they are cold. That goes away as soon as they warm up so I am not concerned. I looked at the piston on the 365 when I had the intake off and I will say there was plenty of lubrication on the piston. I may switch back to 50:1 for no smoke operation. I dont know. I dont think I will be able to run saws enough to tell the difference between 40:1 and 50:1 other than a little extra smoke at cold start ups.


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> All my saws at 40:1 give a little smoke at startup when they are cold. That goes away as soon as they warm up so I am not concerned. I looked at the piston on the 365 when I had the intake off and I will say there was plenty of lubrication on the piston. I may switch back to 50:1 for no smoke operation. I dont know. I dont think I will be able to run saws enough to tell the difference between 40:1 and 50:1 other than a little extra smoke at cold start ups.



FWIW, my friend the pro small engine mechanic do not like 50 to 1. He is forced by duh rulez to put it into the shops two stroke can, but his own stuff he runs at 40.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> FWIW, my friend the pro small engine mechanic do not like 50 to 1. He is forced by duh rulez to put it into the shops two stroke can, but his own stuff he runs at 40.


Doesn't seem like any of the saw mechanics/builders around here are on the 50:1 bus either. Seems like 40:1 is the consensus.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Doesn't seem like any of the saw mechanics/builders around here are on the 50:1 bus either. Seems like 40:1 is the consensus.


Yeah this subject has been beat to death over in chainsaw.

For modded saws, 40:1 or richer is needed because the saw is receiving more stress and often running at a higher RPM. I was also told by reputable sources don't run larger saws at more than that ratio especially in big wood.

A typical HO saw is probably fine at 50:1 especially for the guy who cuts one tree in a session.

Then you have these fools who run 100:1...


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Yeah this subject has been beat to death over in chainsaw.
> 
> For modded saws, 40:1 or richer is needed because the saw is receiving more stress and often running at a higher RPM. I was also told by reputable sources don't run larger saws at more than that ratio especially in big wood.
> 
> A typical HO saw is probably fine at 50:1 especially for the guy who cuts one tree in a session.
> 
> Then you have these fools who run 100:1...



I have read them and beat to death is an understatement. 100:1 yeah nope! I dont care what amsoil or the brand of the day says. Right now I like 40:1 with stihl ultra synthectic, I have not had any adverse effects. Would I see a difference between the two ratio's probably not.


----------



## svk

Amsoil has backed down somewhat from their "run anything on 100:1" but people still do it. Works great if you have an outboard that is used specifically for trolling as the motor doesn't load up. Elsewhere no way.

I have started with the 42:1 as a compromise to keep the 550 happy but for years I ran 32:1 through every non outboard 2 stroke I owned.


----------



## MustangMike

I run the AMSOIL Saber at 40:1, no problems, but I don't let my saws idle much. I've been told that it has more protection than the Stihl oil, but then again I used to run the Stihl at 50:1 and 044#1 still has the original piston & rings, and bearings!

Steve, I would just use 42:1 in everything, the autiotune will get used to it.

I've seen that the new strato saws don't send as much lube to the crank case, so richer is better in them.


----------



## MustangMike

IIIMMMM DDDOOOONNNNNEEEEE with another TAX SEASON! Except for a few stragglers.

Now I can return to life!


----------



## JustJeff

Ding goes my phone "are you ready for some wood?" 
Here it is dumped right over my fence. I was so happy , I went back and cut two more trees. I better get busy at home or I'll run out of fence line!


----------



## nomad_archer

Holy smokes wood nazi that is awesome.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I run the AMSOIL Saber at 40:1, no problems, but I don't let my saws idle much. I've been told that it has more protection than the Stihl oil, but then again I used to run the Stihl at 50:1 and 044#1 still has the original piston & rings, and bearings!
> 
> Steve, I would just use 42:1 in everything, the autiotune will get used to it.
> 
> I've seen that the new strato saws don't send as much lube to the crank case, so richer is better in them.


If I find amsoil saber in the pre measured containers locally I will pick some up. I do 40:1 because it is easy to use a 50:1 pre measured container and add .8 gal of gas. Thanks for the oil info guys. Now back to wood. 

I need to get reacquainted with the splitter this week after I get my new grape trellis put together. Grapes go in next week! 

In the mean time I have NHL playoffs to keep me busy.


----------



## Fourced

chipper1 said:


> Friday continued:
> On the ride home from my kids tutoring I made a call on a possible scrounge that had been sitting on the side of the rd. She said no we are keeping it. She told me someone had stolen the stuff she had cut up last fall. Then she said she is 60yrs old, I asked if she would like me to buck it up for her and she said how much and I told her nothing. She said ok, then you have to take some of the wood. She also fed us lunch. Then I cut the pile up and she said I could take the biggest pieces which are about 24" and I noodled up the flare that was on top for her as well. It ended up filling the trailer just fine for this trip. I split all this that night and had my quad off as well.View attachment 499026
> The pile under the tarp was meant to be for this yr and next, but I probably only used a cord out of it since it was so warm this yr and I just pulled a lot of dead storm damage out of my woods that went right to the wood stove this yr, no complaints though that pile and a little more will do the next two winters View attachment 499027
> 
> I needed to get all that off so we could go pick up this guys( @Fourced ) new to him toy and leave early Saturday morning. Look familiar @dancan View attachment 499028


A Huge thanks to Brett for talking my ear off for 10 hours and making the tractor trip possible and enjoyable. I love my new Kubota, I just need to find a loader for it.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> If I find amsoil saber in the pre measured containers locally I will pick some up. I do 40:1 because it is easy to use a 50:1 pre measured container and add .8 gal of gas. Thanks for the oil info guys. Now back to wood.
> 
> I need to get reacquainted with the splitter this week after I get my new grape trellis put together.  Grapes go in next week!
> 
> In the mean time I have NHL playoffs to keep me busy.



A lot cheaper to buy it by the gallon and pour your own little containers! (save the ones your using, or at least 1/2 dozen of em).


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Fourced said:


> A Huge thanks to Brett for talking my ear off for 10 hours and making the tractor trip possible and enjoyable. I love my new Kubota, I just need to find a loader for it.



I hear Brett has a genie and a lamp, so be ready for the loader just in case he rubs that thing and says abracadabra.
well that didn't come out quite right , but you know what I mean.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> A lot cheaper to buy it by the gallon and pour your own little containers!


I am curious how many people do this. I have saved a bunch of those little 2.6 oz containers, but never refilled one! Seems easier to buy new ones on sale, and I was always afraid of leaks! 

Philbert


----------



## JeffGu

PhilMcWoody said:


> ...he rubs that thing and says abracadabra...


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> I am curious how many people do this. I have saved a bunch of those little 2.6 oz containers, but never refilled one! Seems easier to buy new ones on sale, and I was always afraid of leaks!
> 
> Philbert


I do. I buy oil in larger containers and I use one of the little Stihl bottles to measure it out with. The Stihl bottle has a clear strip on the side with a scale. Works for me, I have little sharpie marks on it to correspond with the various gas cans, weed eater, outboard, chainsaw...


----------



## nomad_archer

@svk do you fill the 2.6oz stihl bottles to the top and mix with a gallon of gas to get about a 42:1 ratio?

I am only asking because I stopped at the hardware story bright and early today and found some amsoil in a qt bottle on the shelf for about $12 which is way more oil than I was getting in the stihl 6 packs. Also that hardware store was putting in a massive massive massive stihl display. I guess they are going to be a stihl dealer now.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> @svk do you fill the 2.6oz stihl bottles to the top and mix with a gallon of gas to get about a 42:1 ratio?
> 
> I am only asking because I stopped at the hardware story bright and early today and found some amsoil in a qt bottle on the shelf for about $12 which is way more oil than I was getting in the stihl 6 packs. Also that hardware store was putting in a massive massive massive stihl display. I guess they are going to be a stihl dealer now.


Yes. Or just pour three oz out of a bigger bottle.

Otherwise the 2.6 oz to .8 gallon gas is easy to remember too to get 40:1


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I am curious how many people do this. I have saved a bunch of those little 2.6 oz containers, but never refilled one! Seems easier to buy new ones on sale, and I was always afraid of leaks!
> 
> Philbert


Been doing this for years. Although I will buy the single and 2.5 gallon mixers as they are on sale.


----------



## hardpan

I have posted these a few times. Real handy for mixing various ratios for different sized gas cans.
Ratio Rite measuring cup. Amazon $6.83


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Yes. Or just pour three oz out of a bigger bottle.
> 
> Otherwise the 2.6 oz to .8 gallon gas is easy to remember too to get 40:1



I just bought a quart of amsoil and I have the 2.6oz stihl containers so I figured I could just fill one of those to the top and mix with 1 gal gas and call it good. Remember the 2.6oz bottles are not full to the top when factory filled. I might just have to buy a measuring thing.


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> I have posted these a few times. Real handy for mixing various ratios for different sized gas cans.
> Ratio Rite measuring cup. Amazon $6.83




That's how I do it. Hard to beat a ratio rite.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I just bought a quart of amsoil and I have the 2.6oz stihl containers so I figured I could just fill one of those to the top and mix with 1 gal gas and call it good. Remember the 2.6oz bottles are not full to the top when factory filled. I might just have to buy a measuring thing.


Yeah that will get you real close, if not perfect.

I like the measuring cup thing too but it collects dust so needs to be covered or washed out with gas and tipped over after each use.

I have an older translucent 16 oz bottle with graduated marks that I will use for measuring if I am mixing a larger amount.


----------



## Ryan Groat

I was able to get another great load last night. I'm thinking that there may be only 3 more scrounge loads left before I call it quits for the year. I know not likely, but I will for sure be more selective.






Picture of most of the wood I need to process yet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah that will get you real close, if not perfect.
> 
> I like the measuring cup thing too but it collects dust so needs to be covered or washed out with gas and tipped over after each use.
> 
> I have an older translucent 16 oz bottle with graduated marks that I will use for measuring if I am mixing a larger amount.


Great tips guys.
I just buy the 2.5 gal bottles(when I buy them) and use most of it in a 2 gallon can, no perfection here. I've never had a problem with a saw unless I ran it at 40:none LOL, I did that to my old 346ne.


nomad_archer said:


> I have read them and beat to death is an understatement. 100:1 yeah nope! I dont care what amsoil or the brand of the day says. Right now I like 40:1 with stihl ultra synthectic, I have not had any adverse effects. Would I see a difference between the two ratio's probably not.


Terry told me in a phone conversation(this month) do not run stihl ultra at anything richer than 40:1. He said the saws will have a lot of build up if you do. Even though that is what he recommends 40:1 for most saws, he said this is probably overkill, but it works for him.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> chipper1 , no good deed goes unpunished , good on you for offering to block up that tree .
> Nice Bota !


I'll get some pictures later of the punishment, but your right, and I suffer greatly as I try hard to continue to do them.


----------



## chipper1

PhilMcWoody said:


> I hear Brett has a genie and a lamp, so be ready for the loader just in case he rubs that thing and says abracadabra.
> well that didn't come out quite right , but you know what I mean.


Does your wife know you left the good morning thread Phil.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Terry told me in a phone conversation(this month) do not run stihl ultra at anything richer than 40:1. He said the saws will have a lot of build up if you do. Even though that is what he recommends 40:1 for most saws, he said this is probably overkill, but it works for him.


Which Terry are you referring to?

I just bought two pints of Stihl ultra because I could't find the good Husky oil anywhere.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Great tips guys.
> I just buy the 2.5 gal bottles(when I buy them) and use most of it in a 2 gallon can, no perfection here. I've never had a problem with a saw unless I ran it at 40:none LOL, I did that to my old 346ne.
> 
> Terry told me in a phone conversation(this month) do not run stihl ultra at anything richer than 40:1. He said the saws will have a lot of build up if you do. Even though that is what he recommends 40:1 for most saws, he said this is probably overkill, but it works for him.



I have a feeling I will be switch from stihl ultra to amsoil. More protection and more oil for the $.


----------



## svk

Interesting. I think Stihl was cheaper at my hardware store.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> @Wood Nazi You snob!
> 
> I'd never turn down free wood unless it was punky or one of those stinky species.



_>or one of those stinky species_



I know just what you mean, svk! I got some of those kind living down the street from me in the tan house... lol


----------



## JeffGu

benp said:


> That's how I do it. Hard to beat a ratio rite.



I saw those linked on one of these sites, and bought one. I like it.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I have a feeling I will be switch from stihl ultra to amsoil. More protection and more oil for the $.



Disclaimer: I am not trying to start an oil thread, though I do read them all.

Amsoil Sabre is probably the most controversial oil on this site, some love it and some hate it. I honestly have been swayed right and left so much that I now set perfectly in the middle with WTF look on my face. LOL

Added: I do totally disagree with the 100:1 ratio.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> Disclaimer: I am not trying to start an oil thread, though I do read them all.
> 
> Amsoil Sabre is probably the most controversial oil on this site, some love it and some hate it. I honestly have been swayed right and left so much that I now set perfectly in the middle with WTF look on my face. LOL
> 
> Added: I do totally disagree with the 100:1 ratio.



Haha 100:1 is madness, I dont care what the bottle says. But amsoil saber at 40:1 should be good. Although the oil threads make me shake my head and think WTF as well.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> Haha 100:1 is madness, I dont care what the bottle says. But amsoil saber at 40:1 should be good. Although the oil threads make me shake my head and think WTF as well.



I have been using Amsoil motor oil in my cars and trucks for several years and I am thoroughly happy with it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Which Terry are you referring to?
> 
> I just bought two pints of Stihl ultra because I could't find the good Husky oil anywhere.


Sorry meant Randy, haven't talked to Terry in a while.
If I say which Randy I might be in the band .
You should be fine as long as you don't go richer than 40:1.


----------



## chipper1

Fourced said:


> A Huge thanks to Brett for talking my ear off for 10 hours and making the tractor trip possible and enjoyable. I love my new Kubota, I just need to find a loader for it.


Welcome.
.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sorry meant Randy, haven't talked to Terry in a while.
> If I say which Randy I might be in the band .
> You should be fine as long as you don't go richer than 40:1.


LOL.

Now I am sitting on 2 pints of Stihl oil doubting my purchase. Maybe I will burn it in my outboard. 

In seriousness I will burn it but I am surprised to hear it has problems richer than 40:1. But these guys spend way more time researching than I do so I'll take their word.

I've got no issues with any Randy east of the Mississippi.


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> Haha 100:1 is madness, I dont care what the bottle says. But amsoil saber at 40:1 should be good. Although the oil threads make me shake my head and think WTF as well.



I'm the same about the oil threads, I read them to get any new information not to duck purses being swung. 

I've ran Saber 32:1 for a while with no issues, in both the modded saws and stock 510.


----------



## Woodchucker Ron

Baby bottles work great for measuring. And got a lid to keep dirt and stuff out when not in use.


----------



## LondonNeil

I used to use stihl one shots but both value and flexibility have made me buy a litre of super and a very large syringe to measure it out. My modest scrounging meant I gallon of fuel lasted too long, now I have the flexibility to make just a litre or 3.


----------



## svk

I usually do a gallon or .8 gallon at once then mix up a new batch and throw the rest in if it is getting down there or has sat for a bit. If it has sat more than a season it goes in the truck.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> I saw those linked on one of these sites, and bought one. I like it.



good mention of the measurer! guess I best chime in too... yes, I got one too... used to use it for my racing sprint kart... what a screaming demon!!!! funCity!...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I used to use stihl one shots but both value and flexibility have made me buy a litre of super and a very large syringe to measure it out. My modest scrounging meant I gallon of fuel lasted too long, now I have the flexibility to make just a litre or 3.



we like stabilizers here... quite effective! you got ethanol free gasoline (petrol) there? we can get it. not cheap, but good stuff!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> LOL.
> 
> Now I am sitting on 2 pints of Stihl oil doubting my purchase. Maybe I will burn it in my outboard.
> 
> In seriousness I will burn it but I am surprised to hear it has problems richer than 40:1. But these guys spend way more time researching than I do so I'll take their word.
> 
> I've got no issues with any Randy east of the Mississippi.


No biggie SVK.
Lets be real guys.
There are very few in this thread that use a saw enough to be very concerned about any of this.
The build-up only comes after much use, not a few tanks a month, but a few tanks a day.
I believe the same with any issues on saws running 50:1.
We run a greater risk of accidentally straight gassing a saw before we will ever see a problem from running 40:1 stihl ultra or running 50:1 .
Lets not get to excited, many guys have run 50:1 for many yrs 5 days a week and no problems. I'm sure the same can be said for the stihl ultra at 40:1, but I don't know of those.



svk said:


> I usually do a gallon or .8 gallon at once then mix up a new batch and throw the rest in if it is getting down there or has sat for a bit. If it has sat more than a season it goes in the truck.


This should be more of a concern than what I was talking about above.
The amount of time a fuel sits is of great concern if running ethanol.
As the ethanol separates the mix does not adhere to the ethanol molecules (this is my understanding anyway) then you are running straight ethanol, not good.
I only mix 2 gallons at a time and use it in less than a month. If this was not the case I would mix a gallon at a time.
If that didn't get used in a month I would buy ethanol free fuel and mix a gallon and make sure it was used within 3 months.
If that wasn't being used I would just by the pre-mixed cans.
Hope this helps someone.

ETHANOL WILL GIVE YOU PROBLEMS IN SMALL ENGINES NOT RUN ON A NORMAL BASIS.
THIS IS NOT MY OPINION, BUT FACT, YES I'M YELLING LOL.

I have no issues with him either.
I don't know how much research he has done, but plenty of experience, I trust experience.

There have been other things said in private conversations with me personally and others with similar experience that lead me to believe that 50:1 is fine, but they run 40:1 because they always have.


----------



## benp

LondonNeil said:


> I used to use stihl one shots but both value and flexibility have made me buy a litre of super and a very large syringe to measure it out. My modest scrounging meant I gallon of fuel lasted too long, now I have the flexibility to make just a litre or 3.



And flexibility is where a graduated oil measuring device comes in real handy!!!

Awesome avatar pic btw!!!!







svk said:


> I usually do a gallon or .8 gallon at once then mix up a new batch and throw the rest in if it is getting down there or has sat for a bit. If it has sat more than a season it goes in the truck.



I usually do a new batch of 1.5 gallons of 110 a month or so. It will still give you the same "Wooo yeah" expression when you stick your nose in it as when new. 

All of the 4 wheelers smell good anyways. They get the residual.


----------



## dancan

Supreme is non ethanol up here , I mix 2 gallons 40:1 at a time and that can last from 2 to 6 weeks depending if I'm doing falling , blocking or running the FS550 a lot .
I'll run any of the branded mix and not worry about it , of all the saw threads show me one that was really an oil problem .
I just finished splitting last weekend's scrounge , I guess I'd better scrounge up some more this weekend


----------



## svk

I love 110!


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> of all the saw threads show me one that was really an oil problem .


Well when a reasonable oil ratio was used, none. 

There was a guy in chainsaw a couple weeks ago who blew up his saw using Amsoil at 100:1. Did I mention he was an Amsoil distributor too? 

Although when Phillips 66 put Injex out in the late 90's we sure had a lot of problems with blown snowmobile engines.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I love 110!



I'm lucky to have this in town.


----------



## svk

I bought a barrel of 110 back in the day. 3 bucks a gallon when gas was 1.19.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Interesting. I think Stihl was cheaper at my hardware store.


This hardware store is just setting up the stihl displays. They don't have any product. The other local stihl hardware store dealers are $14-$15 for a six pack of stihl ultra. The qt of amsoil oil was $12 and some change.


----------



## nomad_archer

Woodchucker Ron said:


> Baby bottles work great for measuring. And got a lid to keep dirt and stuff when not in use.


You are a genius. I have tons of those around with a second kiddo on the way.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> No biggie SVK.
> Lets be real guys.
> There are very few in this thread that use a saw enough to be very concerned about any of this.
> The build-up only comes after much use, not a few tanks a month, nut a few tanks a day.
> I believe the same with any issues on saws running 50:1.
> We run a greater risk of accidentally straight gassing a saw before we will ever see a problem from running 40:1 stihl ultra or running 50:1 .
> Lets not get to excited, many guys have run 50:1 for many yrs 5 days a week and no problems. I'm sure the same can be said for the stihl ultra at 40:1, but I don't know of those.
> 
> 
> This should be more of a concern than what I was talking about above.
> The amount of time a fuel sits is of great concern if running ethanol.
> As the ethanol separates the mix does not adhere to the ethanol molecules (this is my understanding anyway) then you are running straight ethanol, not good.
> I only mix 2 gallons at a time and use it in less than a month. If this was not the case I would mix a gallon at a time.
> If that didn't get used in a month I would buy ethanol free fuel and mix a gallon and make sure it was used within 3 months.
> If that wasn't being used I would just by the pre-mixed cans.
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> ETHANOL WILL GIVE YOU PROBLEMS IN SMALL ENGINES NOT RUN ON A NORMAL BASIS.
> THIS IS NOT MY OPINION, BUT FACT, YES I'M YELLING LOL.
> 
> I have no issues with him either.
> I don't know how much research he has done, but plenty of experience, I trust experience.
> 
> There have been other things said in private conversations with me personally and others with similar experience that lead me to believe that 50:1 is fine, but they run 40:1 because they always have.


E free here all the time. 87 octane in the mowers 89 octane in the saws, blowers, and weed Wacker.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't get e free, but always get hi test (93 octane) and mix it with 2 cycle oil (which has stabilizers) right away. I generally figure my mix is good for at least 3 months. Have never had any fuel related issues. I currently (and for a while now) mix AMSOIL Saber at 40:1. When I ripped 044#1 down to delete the base gasket, there was a real nice coating of oil on the piston.

What I am doing works, and I have no plans to change.


----------



## dancan

Yup , use what works and don't sweat it , if we were running cookie cutters at the ragged edge it would be a different story .
Stock or "Woods Ported" saws will last just fine with clean gas and a good brand of mix .

I just looked at the wood I've scrounged , it looks like I'll have enough seasoned hardwood for next winter as long as I get a bit more softwood to go with .
This past weekends load and the stuff we've got in logs should be enough for 2018/19 as long as I score some more softwood to supplement which I don't think will be a problem , the hard part is juggling the stacks to keep it all in rotation , might have to label them LOL


----------



## PhilMcWoody

chipper1 said:


> Does your wife know you left the good morning thread Phil.



Ha ha, Good one Brett.

At one point she did not want any more wood in the back yard, but since we burned half of it this winter, I'm allowed to scrounge again.

trouble is its all in difficult to access places or places where I can't show up with a chainsaw and start cutting without being ticketed.

I have to start saying some prayers and improve my methods. For me it's a hobby and a pleasure. If it was a necessity I would have to move elsewhere!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

svk said:


> Which Terry are you referring to?
> 
> I just bought two pints of Stihl ultra because I could't find the good Husky oil anywhere.



Even though Stihl Ultra production might be outsourced to a company that's a dedicated oil producer, I would trust Stihl to ensure it's made to a superior spec.(Despite the conspiracy theories). There are folk out there doing long hours of sawing in modern saws running Stihl Ultra at 50:1 with no complaints.

I'm not sure I like what looks like ash in Stihl Ultra, when I use it to make my own bike home-brew lube, lol, _but even ash has its proponents_.



hardpan said:


> Disclaimer: I am not trying to start an oil thread, though I do read them all.



NTTAWWT
(me too )


----------



## dancan

Ask zogger how much noise the battery powered saw makes , betcha it's stealthy 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## PhilMcWoody

benp said:


> And flexibility is where a graduated oil measuring device comes in real handy!!!




I got all kinds of open graduated measuring things, but after a couple of weeks they have crap, dust and dead bugs in 'em, how do you guys keep that stuff clean for the next go round?

I end up wiping out with a rag or a paper towel and not giving a dang, but that is probably not the way to do it.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

dancan said:


> Ask zogger how much noise the battery powered saw makes , betcha it's stealthy
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Hmmmm stealthy battery powered saw for stealth scrounging -- interesting concept 

My 372 has no chance of being stealthy -- hear that thing for miles around here.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

nomad_archer said:


> You are a genius. I have tons of those around with a second kiddo on the way.



Ha mine are 18 and 21 ... enjoy those times to the max SVK, as tough as it can sometimes be.


----------



## chipper1

PhilMcWoody said:


> Ha ha, Good one Brett.
> 
> At one point she did not want any more wood in the back yard, but since we burned half of it this winter, I'm allowed to scrounge again.
> 
> trouble is its all in difficult to access places or places where I can't show up with a chainsaw and start cutting without being ticketed.
> 
> I have to start saying some prayers and improve my methods. For me it's a hobby and a pleasure. If it was a necessity I would have to move elsewhere!


I thought you'd like that Phil.
I think you need to get a battery powered saw. That would be the cat's meow for the island. I'm not joking either (I know, it's hard to believe), but I have looked pretty hard at getting one myself. 
Husky of course as it seems to be the best, and I like orange.
Prayers may help, when I see all the wood the guys in this thread get you know someone is on their side.
Someone was on my side today, and it's not the guys who posted about the battery operated saw before I could hit post, guess it would have helped if I wouldn't have been on the phone lol.
This was taken before it was a full load.
I had to get it off the trailer quick so I could go get another load and forgot to take another picture. It basically looked pretty similar to the second load.
Here's the second. The smaller dead standing stuff is now in my house ready to burn on cold nights. The larger piece of dead standing is bucked up and in the woodshed ready yo be split. I'm starting a new log pile with the red oak that was on these two loads for next yr or the yr after.
I will get some pictures of it later.


----------



## chipper1

PhilMcWoody said:


> Ha mine are 18 and 21 ... enjoy those times to the max SVK, as tough as it can sometimes be.


Yours are young-ins, my oldest is 27 next month and my other older daughter is 22.
It does go fast. I'm so glad I'm getting another chance at it.


----------



## benp

PhilMcWoody said:


> I got all kinds of open graduated measuring things, but after a couple of weeks they have crap, dust and dead bugs in 'em, how do you guys keep that stuff clean for the next go round?
> 
> I end up wiping out with a rag or a paper towel and not giving a dang, but that is probably not the way to do it.



My ratio rite came with a lid that snaps over the top for when not in use.


----------



## JeffGu

You can also just stuff a rag in it.

_Come to think of it, my wife says that a lot..._


----------



## Cody

I know I've seen much bigger versions of these before but like I can remember where. This little guy had medication from the vet's in it, you would have to fill it up nearly 16 times just to get a gallon of 40:1. I only share it give some of you guys an idea, I think it would work slicker than snot if you could find one in a 6 ouncish version.


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good mention of the measurer! guess I best chime in too... yes, I got one too... used to use it for my racing sprint kart... what a screaming demon!!!! funCity!...



Gokart? rulez,,gokart trailer, saw, bring back wood...fast..pics..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I don't get e free, but always get hi test (93 octane) and mix it with 2 cycle oil (which has stabilizers) right away. I generally figure my mix is good for at least 3 months. Have never had any fuel related issues. I currently (and for a while now) mix AMSOIL Saber at 40:1. When I ripped 044#1 down to delete the base gasket, there was a real nice coating of oil on the piston.
> 
> What I am doing works, and I have no plans to change.



_> and I have no plans to change_

"that's ma story... and I'm stickin' to it!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Ask zogger how much noise the battery powered saw makes , *betcha it's stealthy *
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



zzziiszzzzzz...... zzziiszzzzzz...... zzziiszzzzzz...... zzziiszzzzzz......


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Ask zogger how much noise the battery powered saw makes , betcha it's stealthy
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



It's quiet enough when the oregon rep was here we talked over the saw noise a lot.


----------



## Philbert

Cody said:


> I know I've seen much bigger versions of these before but like I can remember where.


Like this: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-10111...000G72U0K/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8



Available at lots of places . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I store my funnel up side down on a paper towel with another paper towel over it.

And my daughters are 31 & 37! Don't blink your eyes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I store my funnel up side down on a paper towel with another paper towel over it.
> 
> And my daughters are 31 & 37! Don't blink your eyes!



I keep my funnels with paper towel wapsed up inside, and in plastic freezer bag and then in another bag... sometimes I filter my saw fuel 2 and 3 times... and always before going in... thru funnel and one of those super small micron sized sieve-like fuel filters... I figger if I get it so only the smallest of the smallest minute crud is there... will flow right on thru the jets and needles and ports... so far so good!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I store my funnel up side down on a paper towel with another paper towel over it.


I 'collect' a few of those disposable, paper funnels each time I have to pay inside at the gas station. Especially useful for draining bar and chain oil back into the jug. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

That's what I use, a big syringe 100ml.... Just over 3 FL Oz in your money. You know metric systems make ratio calcs straightforward guys, you should try it some time.
I also add fuel stabiliser. All our pump fuel is E10, even the premium. I use premium though anyway, 98 RON.... although we calculate Octane numbers differently to you guys too so that's not as high as it seems to you I think.


----------



## LondonNeil

Saw and garden machinery places sell Aspen, an alkylate petrol ethanol free. That is costly, at about £20 a metric gallon (5 litre), premium pump fuel is about £1.15 /litre currently.


----------



## Woodchucker Ron

nomad_archer said:


> You are a genius. I have tons of those around with a second kiddo on the way.


No genius here just use what works for me. Been mixing fuel for years with them for many different applications just measure oil and pour in your gas can then measure your additive, swirl it around and dump it. Cleans bottle real good, no funnels no rags no messing around, put cap on and done. Like the other guys said enjoy them kids when their young they grow up quick. Mine are 36 and 26 and I now have to scrounge my bottles off my grandkids.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I'll get some pictures later of the punishment, but your right, and I suffer greatly as I try hard to continue to do them.


I forgot to hit post reply last night, I was a bit tired lol. Any way enjoy, and if you guys have any tips for repairing the trail/road so it doesn't have big ole ruts forever that would be good to. I haven't found gravel on site yet only sand.
I promised I'd get a few pictures of my most recent punishment for cutting up that ash for the woman who had some stolen. I went by there today and there was not much there, almost as if someone stole what was there - a few pieces . I will give her a call and see. If someone did I will go over there and find some more to cut up for her.
I am a gluten for punishment.
Went to rescue my buddy at the 50 acres because he was "checking to see how dry it was". He was stuck bad.
Then I managed to get stuck myself .
Oh well, we managed to get it out with a come a long. Then I went back to the house a little later and grabed the Kubota and pulled him out. It wasn't easy, about an hr and a half.

Here's the tractor before, then after playing out there it was a good bit dirtier. I had mud up right by the step. I really wanted to drive right through the hole but I had the skidding winch on and didn't want to get hung up on it, that would have been a  move.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to hit post reply last night, I was a bit tired lol. Any way enjoy, and if you guys have any tips for repairing the trail/road so it doesn't have big ole ruts forever that would be good to. I haven't found gravel on site yet only sand.
> I promised I'd get a few pictures of my most recent punishment for cutting up that ash for the woman who had some stolen. I went by there today and there was not much there, almost as if someone stole what was there - a few pieces . I will give her a call and see. If someone did I will go over there and find some more to cut up for her.
> I am a gluten for punishment.
> Went to rescue my buddy at the 50 acres because he was "checking to see how dry it was". He was stuck bad.
> Then I managed to get stuck myself .
> Oh well, we managed to get it out with a come a long. Then I went back to the house a little later and grabed the Kubota and pulled him out. It wasn't easy, about an hr and a half.View attachment 499329
> View attachment 499331
> Here's the tractor before, then after playing out there it was a good bit dirtier. I had mud up right by the step. I really wanted to drive right through the hole but I had the skidding winch on and didn't want to get hung up on it, that would have been a  move.View attachment 499357
> View attachment 499358




Embrace the mud! Sport! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Embrace the mud! Sport! HAHAHAHAHA!


I have, it's the trucks that haven't lol.
That trail is the one we normally use to access the property, we may have to open up the top where the landing was when it was logged off last yr. I already cleaned it up and graded it off last yr. This summer when things dry up(lol) we will be cleaning up the wood at the landing area and more of the 162 tops.
He was stuck at almost the lowest spot in this picture on the left. It's right where I have the grade set to get the water off the trail, basically one of the worse spots he could have gotten off the trail.

Here's a shot of a spot farther down the grade right in front of the creek I cleaned up. Must be 10yrds of muck there in the pile, it goes back a ways. That is some of the best soil you can get for a garden .
Just not much fun when it fills your tires and it's wet.


----------



## Erik B

MustangMike said:


> I store my funnel up side down on a paper towel with another paper towel over it.
> 
> And my daughters are 31 & 37! Don't blink your eyes!


Our two sons are 42 and 45. Granddaughter graduates from high school this spring. Time does go fast and I feel old.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

These are pretty easy, and cheap:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...-syringe-60cc-capacity-pack-of-2?cm_vc=-10005

I use one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Maxima-Quick-...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

It's not rocket science to figure out the ratios. It IS rocket science to figure out what is best. I'm not going to claim that I know one bit about what is best and what isn't.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to hit post reply last night, I was a bit tired lol. Any way enjoy, and if you guys have any tips for repairing the trail/road so it doesn't have big ole ruts forever that would be good to. I haven't found gravel on site yet only sand.
> I promised I'd get a few pictures of my most recent punishment for cutting up that ash for the woman who had some stolen. I went by there today and there was not much there, almost as if someone stole what was there - a few pieces . I will give her a call and see. If someone did I will go over there and find some more to cut up for her.
> I am a gluten for punishment.
> Went to rescue my buddy at the 50 acres because he was "checking to see how dry it was". He was stuck bad.
> Then I managed to get stuck myself .
> Oh well, we managed to get it out with a come a long. Then I went back to the house a little later and grabed the Kubota and pulled him out. It wasn't easy, about an hr and a half.View attachment 499329
> View attachment 499331
> Here's the tractor before, then after playing out there it was a good bit dirtier. I had mud up right by the step. I really wanted to drive right through the hole but I had the skidding winch on and didn't want to get hung up on it, that would have been a  move.View attachment 499357
> View attachment 499358


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Hey Chipper 1 are you happy with your Kubota winch? Can you run it without a operator on the tractor? I have a skid steer, but can not be in two places at once. That has been my problem. I keep going back to my old 10hp donkey, but it is not automatic yet. BTW since I use Gatorade I save the little scoops to measure my Lucas Oil. I have had great luck mixing about 3 or 4 quarts at a time in one quart containers. This way my mix is always fresh. Thanks


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I don't get e free, but always get hi test (93 octane) and mix it with 2 cycle oil (which has stabilizers) right away. I generally figure my mix is good for at least 3 months. Have never had any fuel related issues. I currently (and for a while now) mix AMSOIL Saber at 40:1. When I ripped 044#1 down to delete the base gasket, there was a real nice coating of oil on the piston.
> 
> What I am doing works, and I have no plans to change.



With the amount you cut and all the big thirsty saws you have I dont think a 1-2 gallons would last very long let alone 3 months will unless it is tax season.


----------



## MustangMike

That is about the only time! But keep in mind, I'm up to 7 running saws now, can't use em all at once! Usually the mix goes faster, but if it is under 3 months old, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-10111...000G72U0K/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> View attachment 499326
> 
> Available at lots of places . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yes, and now I can remember why I passed on it, 60cc still wasn't nearly enough for my liking. Now, around an 8 ounce version on the other hand....


----------



## farmer steve

Cody said:


> I know I've seen much bigger versions of these before but like I can remember where. This little guy had medication from the vet's in it, you would have to fill it up nearly 16 times just to get a gallon of 40:1. I only share it give some of you guys an idea, I think it would work slicker than snot if you could find one in a 6 ouncish version.





kingOFgEEEks said:


> These are pretty easy, and cheap:
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...-syringe-60cc-capacity-pack-of-2?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> I use one of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Maxima-Quick-...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00
> 
> It's not rocket science to figure out the ratios. It IS rocket science to figure out what is best. I'm not going to claim that I know one bit about what is best and what isn't.


KOG beat me to it Cody. TSC.


----------



## JustJeff

Saw this old feller on the interweb for $25. Went and got it, son was selling his dad's old stuff. Came with oil, file a funnel and a couple screnches. Pulled rope a couple times when I got home and it fired right up. So I mixed up some fresh gas and filled the oil tank 
headed out back to the woodpile and had a freakin ball! This thing runs strong. 16" bar and a couple licks with the file on the old chain and it cut surprisingly well. I just thought it would make a neat wall hanger but it runs so good!


----------



## USMC615

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 499493
> Saw this old feller on the interweb for $25. Went and got it, son was selling his dad's old stuff. Came with oil, file a funnel and a couple screeches. Pulled rope a couple times when I got home and it fired right up. So I mixed up some fresh gas and filled the oil tank View attachment 499494
> headed out back to the woodpile and had a freakin ball! This thing runs strong. 16" bar and a couple licks with the file on the old chain and it cut surprisingly well. I just thought it would make a neat wall hanger but it runs so good!


That's a 'You Suck' find there...nice old Homie.


----------



## JustJeff

Just as I was making my last post, this showed up!


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> Just as I was making my last post, this showed up!View attachment 499498




Nice!!

I'm digging the tractor with 4wd!!


----------



## farmer steve

benp said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I'm digging the tractor with 4wd!!


I was looking at the tractor too Ben. what firewood?


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah. That's the neighbors tractor. It's a beast! Mine is 4wd too. But 18hp compared to his gazillions. Lol. I've been cutting up the trees he had pulled down with the excavator. He has been keeping the good logs for milling and some firewood and I get the rest delivered over the fence. Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!






I was going to write a response, but the words can't match the awesome in that post. Lucky man.


----------



## Agent Orange

My Predator engine showed up today, going to try to get 3 hours break in done and mount it up by week's end. The little 3 horse Briggs is going to find a home on my son's electric RAZR go kart.


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 499493
> Saw this old feller on the interweb for $25. Went and got it, son was selling his dad's old stuff. Came with oil, file a funnel and a couple screnches. Pulled rope a couple times when I got home and it fired right up. So I mixed up some fresh gas and filled the oil tank View attachment 499494
> headed out back to the woodpile and had a freakin ball! This thing runs strong. 16" bar and a couple licks with the file on the old chain and it cut surprisingly well. I just thought it would make a neat wall hanger but it runs so good!



Refreshing. So, have we been snookered with marketing into thinking we must have this new, expensive stuff to even be a part time cutter? I understand the full time production guys and "time is money".


----------



## Agent Orange

What's the buddy value on this? I've got a chance to buy it from a buddy after I test run it.


----------



## JeffGu

About $150 if it runs good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

benp said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I'm digging the tractor with 4wd!!



i'm digging the tractor with 4 steps... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah. That's the neighbors tractor. It's a beast! Mine is 4wd too. But 18hp compared to his gazillions. Lol. I've been cutting up the trees he had pulled down with the excavator. He has been keeping the good logs for milling and some firewood and I get the rest delivered over the fence. Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!



_>But 18hp compared to his gazillions._

we don't call 180 hp here much less than, "Sir!"... lol.... that is some serious torque! any pix of ur 180 hp diesel tractor? would like to see.....

_>Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!_

sure sounds like it...


----------



## Agent Orange

JeffGu said:


> About $150 if it runs good.


Thanks! I'll give it a trial run and go from there.


----------



## Agent Orange

hardpan said:


> Refreshing. So, have we been snookered with marketing into thinking we must have this new, expensive stuff to even be a part time cutter? I understand the full time production guys and "time is money".


It's not just marketing. Look at any thread with a homeowner asking for a saw. Better just be safe and get a 90cc brand new AND don't forget to have it ported.


----------



## JustJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>But 18hp compared to his gazillions._
> 
> we don't call 180 hp here much less than, "Sir!"... lol.... that is some serious torque! any pix of ur 180 hp diesel tractor? would like to see.....
> 
> _>Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!_
> 
> sure sounds like it...


Eighteen hp. Not 180. My tiny little kubota bx1870


----------



## JustJeff

Agent Orange said:


> It's not just marketing. Look at any thread with a homeowner asking for a saw. Better just be safe and get a 90cc brand new AND don't forget to have it ported.


True dat. I started a post about my tractor supply poulan 5020 and people were telling me I needed a 372. It wasn't until I ran across my 365 (which is close to a 372) that I realized they were right! Or a dolmar 7900 ported or course. Which they don't even sell anymore in Canada. What's with that? All that being said, I have cut a lot of wood with the saws I have.....I just need more saws.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Anybody see anything wrong with this design? My forks are my most used implement on my tractor, and I couldn't imagine how much this would help out.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Anybody see anything wrong with this design? My forks are my most used implement on my tractor, and I couldn't imagine how much this would help out.


Calling @Sawyer Rob .
Looks pretty good to me. The only thing I see is that when you grab onto a single log the grapple will be through so much it will be past the forks.
Not sure if that will be a big deal or not. 
I like that the grapple arm extends to the end of the forks for picking things up off of a solid surface like a driveway or a trailer. Otherwise you will be limited a bit by the ground and angles. Imagine reaching into the dump trailer to set down a log, if you can reach over the side you will be able to set it down nicely, lots of control. You will also be able to reach over other logs to grab a specific one without having to get the forks under it first.
I'll take one.


----------



## chipper1

Ted Jenkins said:


> Hey Chipper 1 are you happy with your Kubota winch? Can you run it without a operator on the tractor? I have a skid steer, but can not be in two places at once. That has been my problem. I keep going back to my old 10hp donkey, but it is not automatic yet. BTW since I use Gatorade I save the little scoops to measure my Lucas Oil. I have had great luck mixing about 3 or 4 quarts at a time in one quart containers. This way my mix is always fresh. Thanks


Welcome to the AS Ted.
I am partially happy with it. I will start by saying I'm a bit hard to make happy as I have a habit of modifying almost everything.
I like the reach it gives me into the woods without driving my tractor out in the thick of it.
It does not pull nearly as strong as I think it should. I cleaned and scuffed the clutch and think a new one may be in order as it had some grease on it as the previous owner used spray grease on the chain.

Mine does not have a remote control feature, but that would be sweet.
I have the same problem with trying to be in two places at once lol.

Can you post some pictures of the donkey.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan Groat said:


> Anybody see anything wrong with this design? My forks are my most used implement on my tractor, and I couldn't imagine how much this would help out.


whats the fork cap. Ryan? just curios. oh and tractor HP ? oh and log weight/size?


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I'm digging the tractor with 4wd!!


I was to.


farmer steve said:


> I was looking at the tractor too Ben. what firewood?


Exactly what I was thinking.


Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah. That's the neighbors tractor. It's a beast! Mine is 4wd too. But 18hp compared to his gazillions. Lol. I've been cutting up the trees he had pulled down with the excavator. He has been keeping the good logs for milling and some firewood and I get the rest delivered over the fence. Free wood in my backyard and I'm going to cut a bunch of it with that twenty five dollar saw. Lol. I'm in scrounge heaven!


Gotta love that deal, scrounge heaven, that's gotta be better than Hell, Mi.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i'm digging the tractor with 4 steps... lol


Isn't it interesting what we notice depending on what we are doing. You just built the steps and noticed the steps.
I was thinking about how nice it would be to have all that light, and how quick that bad boy would have pulled out my buddy.


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Calling @Sawyer Rob .
> Looks pretty good to me. The only thing I see is that when you grab onto a single log the grapple will be through so much it will be past the forks.
> Not sure if that will be a big deal or not.
> I like that the grapple arm extends to the end of the forks for picking things up off of a solid surface like a driveway or a trailer. Otherwise you will be limited a bit by the ground and angles. Imagine reaching into the dump trailer to set down a log, if you can reach over the side you will be able to set it down nicely, lots of control. You will also be able to reach over other logs to grab a specific one without having to get the forks under it first.
> I'll take one.



I'm sure we could work something out!


----------



## Ryan Groat

farmer steve said:


> whats the fork cap. Ryan? just curios. oh and tractor HP ? oh and log weight/size?



Fork capacity: 2300lbs
Tractor HP: 32Hp
Tractor lift capacity off the ground: 1800lbs
Log weight/size: TBD lol, you never know.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That is about the only time! But keep in mind, I'm up to 7 running saws now, can't use em all at once! Usually the mix goes faster, but if it is under 3 months old, I don't worry about it.





chipper1 said:


> I was to.
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Gotta love that deal, scrounge heaven, that's gotta be better than Hell, Mi.
> 
> Isn't it interesting what we notice depending on what we are doing. You just built the steps and noticed the steps.
> I was thinking about how nice it would be to have all that light, and how quick that bad boy would have pulled out my buddy.



ha, how true! I wish my steps were just built, more so - project in progress. but, imo... the hard part is done.  even with its lowly power of 180 hp... WN's tractor could have pulled yours the two trucks... and itself... out of the bog! lol

did anybody say how many hp in the neighbor's tractor. my bet is... clearly out of the compact class!!! lol...


----------



## nomad_archer

JeffGu said:


> About $150 if it runs good.


Saw one on cl at that price. If it was closer I would have picked it up.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> True dat. I started a post about my tractor supply poulan 5020 and people were telling me I needed a 372. It wasn't until I ran across my 365 (which is close to a 372) that I realized they were right! Or a dolmar 7900 ported or course. Which they don't even sell anymore in Canada. What's with that? All that being said, I have cut a lot of wood with the saws I have.....I just need more saws.


I didn't realize I needed 70cc until I got my 365 on CL. Now holy smokes I do almost of my bucking with the 365.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Eighteen hp. Not 180. My tiny little kubota bx1870



sorry, I just noticed I had read it wrong. I almost deleted my post, but heck... had some "Likes" lol  so thot... well, I will run down the thread see if I got caught. dint have to go down very far... dang! _caught again..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan Groat said:


> Anybody see anything wrong with this design? My forks are my most used implement on my tractor, and I couldn't imagine how much this would help out.



looks good, I like the overall design. cool fab project. I think two arms, more so each side, would be better than just one in the middle... maybe even lighter guage... but 2


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to beat those 70 cc saws, the 044 was the only one I had for 18 years, did not know I needed any other size!

But is it nice to have a smaller one for limbing, and a larger ported one for bucking ... and some backups ... and backups for the backups ... HELP!!! It's CAD!


----------



## Agent Orange

I honestly enjoy using my 250 more than the 362. Yeah it's a little slower, but way lighter. The 362 has its place in falling and bucking large stuff. I'll go stand in the corner now...


----------



## Agent Orange

nomad_archer said:


> Saw one on cl at that price. If it was closer I would have picked it up.


It's cute, feels a little awkward. Despite the grime and a few small cracks it runs/oils extremely well. I'm going to offer him 100.00 and a free lap dance.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ha, how true! I wish my steps were just built, more so - project in progress. but, imo... the hard part is done.  even with its lowly power of 180 hp... WN's tractor could have pulled yours the two trucks... and itself... out of the bog! lol
> 
> did anybody say how many hp in the neighbor's tractor. my bet is... clearly out of the compact class!!! lol...



lol, caught again...


----------



## JustJeff

Me n my Homie did this in about 15 minutes before the rain came. Probably take less than 10 with the howlin husky, but I had fun running the old iron. Thing really torques. I swear it cuts big wood under load faster than the small stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

175 hp on the neighbors tractor and he picked up a 24" maple while I cut it. The whole tree!


----------



## nomad_archer

Agent Orange said:


> It's cute, feels a little awkward. Despite the grime and a few small cracks it runs/oils extremely well. I'm going to offer him 100.00 and a free lap dance.


Sounds like a plan to me. When I picked one up at the dealer well it was a 193 it felt OK. I tried the top handled huskies at the other dealer and wow they felt awkward.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Saw one on cl at that price. If it was closer I would have picked it up.


I think I saw that one too.


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> I think I saw that one too.


Which one of ya bought it?


----------



## Agent Orange

That saw looks right at home @Wood Nazi , probably been wasting away in garage just waiting to spit chips


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> It's cute, feels a little awkward. Despite the grime and a few small cracks it runs/oils extremely well. I'm going to offer him 100.00 and a free lap dance.


The small cracks are normal on the plastics of those, and the 200t, as well as the plastic being burnt by the exhaust.
It will feel a lot better wearing a 12" B&C as they only weigh 7lbs, the 200t is around 8 and wears a 14" B&C well.
Sounds like a good friend.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I think I saw that one too.


I think you sent me that one. You are a CL master.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Which one of ya bought it?


Neither I already have one and I think it was the one I told him about.
They are a great little saw. I love mine, but it will be going sometime just haven't listed it yet.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I think you sent me that one. You are a CL master.


Thanks.
I'll take that as a compliment in comparison to what I've been called NA.
I do like craigslist a little.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Neither I already have one and I think it was the one I told him about.
> They are a great little saw. I love mine, but it will be going sometime just haven't listed it yet.


It was the one you told me about. It was a little farther than I wanted to go for a saw I wasn't crazy about. I am looking for an echo 355t or a ms200t or ms 201t if priced right. I have yet to find any at a price I want to pay.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 499685
> Me n my Homie did this in about 15 minutes before the rain came. Probably take less than 10 with the howlin husky, but I had fun running the old iron. Thing really torques. I swear it cuts big wood under load faster than the small stuff.



aha! so there is the 180 hp... lol


----------



## svk

As of today I have parts coming from near and far to get my last two saws off the disabled list.

Parts saw coming from fellow AS'er to get the 2-10 running.

I have a Chinese P and C coming to get my 350 back together. @mortalitool and I are going to do a little porting and a muffler mod as well. 

Then I guess we need to find more saws lol.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> As of today I have parts coming from near and far to get my last two saws off the disabled list.
> 
> Parts saw coming from fellow AS'er to get the 2-10 running.
> 
> I have a Chinese P and C coming to get my 350 back together. @mortalitool and I are going to do a little porting and a muffler mod as well.
> 
> Then I guess we need to find more saws lol.


Looking forward to seeing what she'll do! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> As of today I have parts coming from near and far to get my last two saws off the disabled list.
> 
> Parts saw coming from fellow AS'er to get the 2-10 running.
> 
> I have a Chinese P and C coming to get my 350 back together. @mortalitool and I are going to do a little porting and a muffler mod as well.
> 
> Then I guess we need to find more saws lol.


That should be a lot of fun. Nice to get one together on the cheap as well.
Which P&C did you decide to go with.


----------



## mortalitool

I'm new to this thread. Howdy everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> I'm new to this thread. Howdy everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dude. Best thread on the Internet. How did you miss this before!


----------



## mortalitool

I like chainsaws. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That should be a lot of fun. Nice to get one together on the cheap as well.
> Which P&C did you decide to go with.


Huztl. My sources say as long as you clean up the ports so the rings don't catch a raw edge they are fine. Plus we will be checking squish and doing minor porting.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Dude. Best thread on the Internet. How did you miss this before!


Depends the good morning check-in is pretty awesome as well. All depends what you are looking for.


----------



## nomad_archer

mortalitool said:


> I like chainsaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You came to the right place.


----------



## mortalitool

I'll be even more distracted while at work. Everyone who sees me at my desk looking at saws and on the forums say I'm looking at chainsaw pern

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mortalitool said:


> I like chainsaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



_>I like chainsaws._

good, that qualifies you to post here... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> Depends the good morning check-in is pretty awesome as well. All depends what you are looking for.



_>All depends what you are looking for._

yep! just like in life... all depends what you are looking for....


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>All depends what you are looking for._
> 
> yep! just like in life... all depends what you are looking for....


Or like a lot of us you bounce back and forth between the two threads.


----------



## nomad_archer

mortalitool said:


> I'll be even more distracted while at work. Everyone who sees me at my desk looking at saws and on the forums say I'm looking at chainsaw pern
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's nothing special but more saws the better.







Just found out that the neighbor up the street is a saw junkie as well he has 9 saws and almost picked up an 088 just because. He burns camp fire wood. He just likes all things with a motor.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> Or like a lot of us you bounce back and forth between the two threads.



some bounce...  some just float....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> It's nothing special but more saws the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out that the neighbor up the street is a saw junkie as well he has 9 saws and almost picked up an 088 just because. He burns camp fire wood. He just likes all things with a motor.



_>and almost picked up an 088 just because._


----------



## mortalitool

I have a few saws. I also cut split and sell firewood. 






I also work on a tree companies chainsaws when they need fixing. 

I'm a mechanical designer by day. Married have children. Drink beer. Pretty 'merican. 

Yep.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

mortalitool said:


> I have a few saws. I also cut split and sell firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also work on a tree companies chainsaws when they need fixing.
> 
> I'm a mechanical designer by day. Married have children. Drink beer. Pretty 'merican.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Awesome collection. Pretty American to me. Do you hunt and fish as well?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ha, how true! I wish my steps were just built, more so - project in progress. but, imo... the hard part is done.  even with its lowly power of 180 hp... WN's tractor could have pulled yours the two trucks... and itself... out of the bog! lol
> 
> did anybody say how many hp in the neighbor's tractor. my bet is... clearly out of the compact class!!! lol...



http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/2/3/5231-john-deere-7130.html

125 HP engine, 100 at the PTO.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kingOFgEEEks said:


> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/2/3/5231-john-deere-7130.html
> 
> 125 HP engine, 100 at the PTO.



thanks for the info and link. one he** of a tractor! I just  diesel tractors...


----------



## mortalitool

nomad_archer said:


> Awesome collection. Pretty American to me. Do you hunt and fish as well?


Thanks some of those saws aren't mine. And some of my saws aren't shown. I fish but not much of a hunter. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Thanks some of those saws aren't mine. And some of my saws aren't shown. I fish but not much of a hunter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Do your boys fish? You guys should come to the cabin some time.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I know that I am in the right place. I have eight running saws and I thought they were excessive. Stihl 011 to 090 and some MS, but husky's are much more easy to get parts. It takes a whole morning or afternoon to order a bar stud. Just got two new husky's. My Kubota has 160 HP and considering putting a turbo charger on it. When near sea level it runs like it is on steroids, but more than 6,000 feet it is sluggish. Plenty of HP is a good thing.


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a few pine logs, had to remove a couple trees so I can get dirt away from the old shop and repair the walls. Sure do like the new 576 xp at.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the info and link. one he** of a tractor! I just  diesel tractors...



Right Size, wrong color.

Here's my oldest supervising while I tinker on our Farmall (120 HP)


And here's my 84 Y.O. grandfather putting more hay down, in a lower gear, than us young guys, on the Allis Chalmers (100 HP):


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 499776
> View attachment 499775
> Scrounged up a few pine logs, had to remove a couple trees so I can get dirt away from the old shop and repair the walls. Sure do like the new 576 xp at.



awesome pic n color! great pine woods cabin shot. reminds me of deer hunting with my dad in Oregon... eggs, bacon and cereal behind us, and out the door... rifles in hand, although still dark out...


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> awesome pic n color! great pine woods cabin shot. reminds me of deer hunting with my dad in Oregon... eggs, bacon and cereal behind us, and out the door... rifles in hand, although still dark out...


Thanks, sounds like good times!


----------



## Logger nate

"Little" pine tree behind our house. Not going to cut it but thought you guys might like to see it.


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 499839
> "Little" pine tree behind our house. Not going to cut it but thought you guys might like to see it.View attachment 499840


That's awesome!


----------



## JustJeff

Here is all 18 hp with a bucket full of btu's. 
Approx 26 hp if you count the saws. Lol. Cloudy day gave way to a pretty evening, cool wind made for perfect cutting weather. 1/4 turn of the screwdriver got the 365 running pretty sweet (starts easier too) and cut a fair bit with the old homie. This stupid thing amazes me with the torque. It's not that much slower than the husky, just different. It lugs and growls and big ole corn chips come out where the husky is all about chain speed.


----------



## Agent Orange

Got the Predator on the splitter. I've got a couple new hoses and fittings to install tomorrow. 






If I switch to 1/2" lines down from 3/4" on the pump to valve and from valve to cylinder out what's going to change? Higher pressure? More load on the engine?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just guessing, but I would think it would slow things down. IMO, the smaller diameter line will flow less fluid, which will move the piston more slowly and with less power. I could be wrong, but that is my guess. I'm equating it to water lines in the house.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Why on earth would any body put smaller hoses on any hydraulic system? It is just not done. There are many reasons that it can not be done besides slowing everything down. You could put 2'' hose and not cause any problem, but not smaller. I have always added much more HP and larger pump with larger hoses 1'' or larger. The cylinder does not know the difference except it moves faster. And there is no danger in damaging the system or cylinder because most systems top out at 3,000 psi. There are numerous places to order ready made hoses that are inexpensive. Also do not forget the system needs to be filtered. So if you are upgrading add another filter or get a larger volume one. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 499839
> "Little" pine tree behind our house. Not going to cut it but thought you guys might like to see it.View attachment 499840


----------



## JustJeff

Agent Orange said:


> Got the Predator on the splitter. I've got a couple new hoses and fittings to install tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I switch to 1/2" lines down from 3/4" on the pump to valve and from valve to cylinder out what's going to change? Higher pressure? More load on the engine?


Pressure will remain the same. Flow (speed) will go down considerably and more heat will be created. If the pump and valve had 3/4 hoses from the factory, stick with that.


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> Pressure will remain the same. Flow (speed) will go down considerably and more heat will be created. If the pump and valve had 3/4 hoses from the factory, stick with that.


Thanks to everyone for the info. The factory was at home on this one, we dun maked it. Looks like I'm off to Napa when they open.


----------



## abbott295

King of geeks: An old farm boy here, 1086 Farmall and 7020 on the Allis? Thanks.


----------



## nomad_archer

Finally got this headache saw running. It about drove me nuts. When I did the carb kit I changed out the needle valve, arm and spring. Well after fighting with it for a month. I gave up a few times. It dawned on me that I was getting to much fuel. This morning I tore it down put the old needle valve, arm and spring back in. Reassembled. Pulled a few times and vroooom. The spring in the kit was larger and thinner than the original and the needle valve arm had a different angle than the original. I had this saw apart about 100 times. I ended up putting a new coil, starter handle, spark plug, carb kit, and air filter in this non runner my dad dropped off. It's alive I just need to put it in some wood for final adjustments. Heck of a learning saw.


----------



## Agent Orange

Agent Orange said:


> Thanks to everyone for the info. The factory was at home on this one, we dun maked it. Looks like I'm off to Napa when they open.


Hey did you guys know that 4 pcs 3/4" hydraulic hose w with 90°s cost nearly 700$. Yeah, I'll make due with what I have. If I blow one I have 2 pcs of 1/2" that'll get me by.


----------



## Agent Orange

nomad_archer said:


> Finally got this headache saw running. It about drove me nuts. When I did the carb kit I changed out the needle valve, arm and spring. Well after fighting with it for a month. I gave up a few times. It dawned on me that I was getting to much fuel. This morning I tore it down put the old needle valve, arm and spring back in. Reassembled. Pulled a few times and vroooom. The spring in the kit was larger and thinner than the original and the needle valve arm had a different angle than the original. I had this saw apart about 100 times. I ended up putting a new coil, starter handle, spark plug, carb kit, and air filter in this non runner my dad dropped off. It's alive I just need to put it in some wood for final adjustments. Heck of a learning saw.


Congrats on getting it up and running. Don't you hate that ****? "I fixed it", "no I didn't" x25 or 30 tries until you finally get it right.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Finally got this headache saw running. It about drove me nuts. When I did the carb kit I changed out the needle valve, arm and spring. Well after fighting with it for a month. I gave up a few times. It dawned on me that I was getting to much fuel. This morning I tore it down put the old needle valve, arm and spring back in. Reassembled. Pulled a few times and vroooom. The spring in the kit was larger and thinner than the original and the needle valve arm had a different angle than the original. I had this saw apart about 100 times. I ended up putting a new coil, starter handle, spark plug, carb kit, and air filter in this non runner my dad dropped off. It's alive I just need to put it in some wood for final adjustments. Heck of a learning saw.


sthil looking for a chain brake handle for ya NA. anyone out there got one?


----------



## Agent Orange

I don't just scrounge firewood, I scrounge dumpsters. Preban 1 gallon Sears can, metal screen in filter neck. WIN!!


----------



## JustJeff

Agent Orange said:


> Hey did you guys know that 4 pcs 3/4" hydraulic hose w with 90°s cost nearly 700$. Yeah, I'll make due with what I have. If I blow one I have 2 pcs of 1/2" that'll get me by.


Think you need to shop around. Can buy a whole splitter for that!


----------



## dancan

Went out today to finish moving the piles , what a beautiful morning it was 
We got a couple of loads over to the pit and I brought one home 
I'm beat , I'll get some more pics tomorrow , here's a couple for now .


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> Think you need to shop around. Can buy a whole splitter for that!


Yeah, I understand Napa quality, but not too that point.


----------



## farmer steve

Agent Orange said:


> Hey did you guys know that 4 pcs 3/4" hydraulic hose w with 90°s cost nearly 700$. Yeah, I'll make due with what I have. If I blow one I have 2 pcs of 1/2" that'll get me by.





Agent Orange said:


> Yeah, I understand Napa quality, but not too that point.


your in KS. gotta be a small mom and pop tractor shop that makes hoses nearby. google is your friend.


----------



## MustangMike

I did a half day of cutting and splitting on Friday, and headed to the Upstate NY GTG tomorrow.

I planned on mostly splitting, but every time I go over there he wants some more trees down. Dropped about 7 trees, two mid size and the rest small (some very small). But the 2 mid size trees (a Black Birch & a Hard Maple) gave my recently acquired MS440 a good workout. I won't say it is anything special, but it is a solid runner, and it got the job done. I'm also pleased to have been able to clean up the fried jug and get it running for next to nothing.

Hope everyone has a good time tomorrow.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I did a half day of cutting and splitting on Friday, and headed to the Upstate NY GTG tomorrow.
> 
> I planned on mostly splitting, but every time I go over there he wants some more trees down. Dropped about 7 trees, two mid size and the rest small (some very small). But the 2 mid size trees (a Black Birch & a Hard Maple) gave my recently acquired MS440 a good workout. I won't say it is anything special, but it is a solid runner, and it got the job done. I'm also pleased to have been able to clean up the fried jug and get it running for next to nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good time tomorrow.


Have fun! If ctyank shows up let him try some of your saws


----------



## cantoo

Not a real scrounge but might save me some time and money. Amish built wagon, he used it for corn silage. I plan to modify it and use it for a rounds live deck instead of using my dump truck. Hydraulic drive and truck tires. $200 Canadian so about US $ 15.00 I have to raise it up but might just angle it up instead. I also bought another Steiner, a deck and a blade for it. And a cultivator and conveyor rollers. Pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## nomad_archer

Agent Orange said:


> Congrats on getting it up and running. Don't you hate that ****? "I fixed it", "no I didn't" x25 or 30 tries until you finally get it right.


Yep. Last two weeks or so it started on the first pull on fast idle then Rev up but it died as soon as I let off the throttle and it was flooded. Then put it on the shelf for a week or two. An additional challenge is all the parts are eBay scrounged because parts are NLA. Last part was the coil and it sat in the shipping envelope for 2 weeks before I felt like aggravating myself to put it on. I have a lot to learn still but I kind of like this small engine repair as a hobby.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> sthil looking for a chain brake handle for ya NA. anyone out there got one?


I am stihl looking as well. They seem to be a rarity.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

abbott295 said:


> King of geeks: An old farm boy here, 1086 Farmall and 7020 on the Allis? Thanks.



Close. 1066 Farmall and 7000 AC. They don't make iron like that anymore.


----------



## svk

My project was interrupted first by rain (it was a nice day so I was set up on the deck) then by family duties. But by lunch time tomorrow we should have a complete Mac!


----------



## Philbert

Which model Mac?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hybrid 

Part 2-10 and part 10-10.


----------



## chipper1

mortalitool said:


> I'm new to this thread. Howdy everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Welcome mortal, both to AS and the scrounge thread.





mortalitool said:


> I have a few saws. I also cut split and sell firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also work on a tree companies chainsaws when they need fixing.
> 
> I'm a mechanical designer by day. Married have children. Drink beer. Pretty 'merican.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great looking saws and nice wood piles as well .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My project was interrupted first by rain (it was a nice day so I was set up on the deck) then by family duties. But by lunch time tomorrow we should have a complete Mac!
> 
> View attachment 500013


Looks like fun svk.
I like the window at the bench, that's a solid you suck deal.
My bench is in the basement, and just like you no tailgate on the suburban.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 499839
> "Little" pine tree behind our house. Not going to cut it but thought you guys might like to see it.View attachment 499840



*yeah, that's fine one!* I like it. I have one similar in my side yard, not out at the farm, but here in town. really! TALL! can anyone say...tall? it started to thicken in trunk girth in the top area... and from ground quite noticeable. said to me... "i am getting top heavy!'... hmm... so had arborist rope on up and take out the offending deadbeats... ha, I mean deadweights... as were quite alive. now sev years later... tree happy. me happy  and all seem hunky-dory up there... tree looks good and continues to *'shine on!'* yes, tall... 

there was a lot of weight up there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 499860
> Here is all 18 hp with a bucket full of btu's. View attachment 499861
> Approx 26 hp if you count the saws. Lol. Cloudy day gave way to a pretty evening, cool wind made for perfect cutting weather. 1/4 turn of the screwdriver got the 365 running pretty sweet (starts easier too) and cut a fair bit with the old homie. This stupid thing amazes me with the torque. It's not that much slower than the husky, just different. It lugs and growls and big ole corn chips come out where the husky is all about chain speed.



dang! nice diesel tractor... looks like 180 hp to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Agent Orange said:


> I don't just scrounge firewood, I scrounge dumpsters. Preban 1 gallon Sears can, metal screen in filter neck. WIN!!



_>I scrounge dumpsters._

dumpster diver! looks 'eatable'' to me...


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *yeah, that's fine one!* I like it. I have one similar in my side yard, not out at the farm, but here in town. really! TALL! can anyone say...tall? it started to thicken in trunk girth in the top area... and from ground quite noticeable. said to me... "i am getting top heavy!'... hmm... so had arborist rope on up and take out the offending deadbeats... ha, I mean deadweights... as were quite alive. now sev years later... tree happy. me happy  and all seem hunky-dory up there... tree looks good and continues to *'shine on!'* yes, tall...
> 
> there was a lot of weight up there...


Sounds like a nice one, have any pics?


----------



## BGE541

562xp muffler modded and ready to run!!! Sounds like a little dirt bike now...


----------



## Agent Orange

Men, I've partied my ass off. Last hurrah with my younger brother before his first is due. Goodnight, scrounge a couple for me because I'm sleeping until Monday. (If I'm lucky )


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks like fun svk.
> I like the window at the bench, that's a solid you suck deal.
> My bench is in the basement, and just like you no tailgate on the suburban.


Lol that's my dining room. Had to whistle everything inside when it started raining.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Lol that's my dining room. Had to whistle everything inside when it started raining.


i see in your avatar your at stage 3 CAD.  in police circles AKA 5150.
http://wordsoverweb.com/slang/5150


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> i see in your avatar your at stage 3 CAD.  in police circles AKA 5150.
> http://wordsoverweb.com/slang/5150



*good post...* guess when I have to call the cops next time... 911, I will just say... when they ask me what is my emergency... 5150! 5150!... when my nutzo neighbor goes nutzo again... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like a nice one, have any pics?



i'll take some...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Went out today to finish moving the piles , what a beautiful morning it was
> We got a couple of loads over to the pit and I brought one home
> I'm beat , I'll get some more pics tomorrow , here's a couple for now .



cool pix, man!!! where were you at to take these?.... Sawmill City!! lol... shore a lot of wood...


----------



## svk

Still need to install carb and get a couple of fasteners from the hardware store as the different saws apparently used different sized/length screws to accomplish the same thing. But it's starting to look like a saw.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Still need to install carb and get a couple of fasteners from the hardware store as the different saws apparently used different sized/length screws to accomplish the same thing. But it's starting to look like a saw.
> 
> View attachment 500067


Saw is looking good.
Hope that's not the living room, kinda messy lol.


----------



## chipper1

I was thinking of all you guys on the way home from church today, found another possible scrounge. Scoped it out a bit and then headed for the house. On the main drag I saw a nice piece of cherry all split and ready to burn this fall, I almost stopped, if it would have been oak or locust, I probably would have. Yes I'm becoming a bit snobby in my scrounging. 
I feel that is a great place to be though. 
Monday I may be getting a load of mainly cherry and walnut dropped right on my trailer. If not I'll go get some more from the golf course. I have at least 3 more rounds about +30" across then I will have access to back up to some smaller stuff. 

I have a bunch of nice sized pine there I'm debating grabbing up for cheap boiler wood loads. Someone seems to always want the cheapest thing you have. Seems i could make the same amount on it as hard wood since it is so much faster to process. I could just throw a few pieces of it on when I have loads that are a little short of a full trailer. 
Any thoughts/advice on that.


----------



## svk

Regarding pine. Just find people who want good smelling wood and are smart enough to know that pine won't burn your house down.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Saw is looking good.
> Hope that's not the living room, kinda messy lol.


Damn critic! That's the junk table in the garage.


----------



## JustJeff

My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!


 some things a college edumacation won't/ can't explain


----------



## mortalitool

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!


Hey its all about the angle right!? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

No wood scrounging today but I sure moved a pile of scrounged wood .
I started moving next winter's wood in the woodshed so I could make some room for this new wet wood I've been dragging home , I also made some more pallet racks so I should be able to stack about 6 cord of scrounged hardwood 
Yesterday was a good day , Jerry and I got all the wood moved off of the landing , one load hauled home 







That load was mainly dead standing birch , heavy enough that we had to unload some rounds by hand before it would dump LOL

We hauled this load to the pit .











After lunch we went and got the last of it , since there was room on the trailer we figured we'd grab a few roadside dead standing on the way to the pit and make up the load .
There was some stuff in there .











And in there 











Our wood dump is starting to pile up 











I even came home with some ready to burn dead standing spruce .






From the temps forecast for this week , looks like I'll be running the circular saw and burning this load LOL
BTW , while the van served me well , the dump trailer might just be a tad nicer


----------



## Philbert

Nice trailer. Just not the same, trademarked image . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Nice trailer. Just not the same, trademarked image . . . .
> 
> Philbert


+1


----------



## dancan

I did save the trailer hitch in case I find another van .....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Regarding pine. Just find people who want good smelling wood and are smart enough to know that pine won't burn your house down.


Thanks svk.
Most around here want hardwood for anything indoors. I love softwood or some box elder for getting the fire going, but the black locust is my choice for most everything else. I will say that pine smells better than black locust for sure.
I was thinking that it would be sold for boiler wood because many don't care what they throw in them.They will also take loads that are mixed, but you won't get top dollar for it, or you will get complaint's unless you discount it.


svk said:


> Damn critic! That's the junk table in the garage.


I look at thousands of ads a week, I'm not judging(it's what I get paid to do), just getting a feel for what I'm working with.
I was just thinking it was the living room because that's where you said you moved to the other day in the rain.
Seems as though I've touched a nerve.
Looks like some good junk.


----------



## Erik B

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!


@Wood Nazi You sound perfectly normal. Not a thing wrong with you. I bet if we had a survey here, all would agree you are as sane as the day is long


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks svk.
> Most around here want hardwood for anything indoors. I love softwood or some box elder for getting the fire going, but the black locust is my choice for most everything else. I will say that pine smells better than black locust for sure.
> I was thinking that it would be sold for boiler wood because many don't care what they throw in them.They will also take loads that are mixed, but you won't get top dollar for it, or you will get complaint's unless you discount it.
> 
> I look at thousands of ads a week, I'm not judging(it's what I get paid to do), just getting a feel for what I'm working with.
> I was just thinking it was the living room because that's where you said you moved to the other day in the rain.
> Seems as though I've touched a nerve.
> Looks like some good junk.


Lots of that crap is getting thrown away...as soon as my wife and kids go on vacation.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lots of that crap is getting thrown away...as soon as my wife and kids go on vacation.


I see a few goodies, love picking through others "junk".
That screwdriver there is just like one of my favorite screwdrivers lol.
Here's a find from a buddies new house a while ago. Just the guage not the saw lol.
It went up to 175+ after 2 more pulls, it's all stock. The picture was from right after I dislocated my rib I wasn't feeling so up for pulling on this one.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> No wood scrounging today but I sure moved a pile of scrounged wood .
> I started moving next winter's wood in the woodshed so I could make some room for this new wet wood I've been dragging home , I also made some more pallet racks so I should be able to stack about 6 cord of scrounged hardwood
> Yesterday was a good day , Jerry and I got all the wood moved off of the landing , one load hauled home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That load was mainly dead standing birch , heavy enough that we had to unload some rounds by hand before it would dump LOL
> 
> We hauled this load to the pit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch we went and got the last of it , since there was room on the trailer we figured we'd grab a few roadside dead standing on the way to the pit and make up the load .
> There was some stuff in there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our wood dump is starting to pile up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even came home with some ready to burn dead standing spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the temps forecast for this week , looks like I'll be running the circular saw and burning this load LOL
> BTW , while the van served me well , the dump trailer might just be a tad nicer


Nice haul dancan, as always.
Looks like the pile is getting up there, sure hope you have enough to make it through next yr LOL.
I cut some nice dead standing oak last week and it is ready to go as well. I split it right up with the fiskars through it in the bucket and brought it in.
No stacking. It should be perfect for the week as they are calling for colder temps here also.


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!


That's awesome!


----------



## zogger

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!



I wonder if she would say the same thing for say like someone who spends thousands of bucks to keep a membership at a country club, drops tons of the newest exiotic clubs, greensfees, etc and a lot of hours smacking the little white ball around, so at the end of the day have a card with numbers on it...

A lot of people just don't understand a practical working hobby with a payout to boot. a hobby that just costs money, they understand. a hobby where you get exercise, but nothing else to show for it..they understand. a passive hobby where you spend hundreds of hours a year watching other people do interesting things on TV..they understand that. Fixing saws and cutting wood to keep warm, cook food, and maybe sell some on the side, all while enjoying being outside and getting good full muscle groups exercise..you are considered "weird".

Heck, just having a well stocked pantry and other bulk food put away now. from harvesting your garden and hunting or raising meat, in the US gets you on the "potential terrorist" lists, from what I have read. Something successful humans did all through history until recently. Now it is "weird".

Proud to be a chainsaw, firewood, lotsa stored up food weirdo!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> No wood scrounging today but I sure moved a pile of scrounged wood .
> I started moving next winter's wood in the woodshed so I could make some room for this new wet wood I've been dragging home , I also made some more pallet racks so I should be able to stack about 6 cord of scrounged hardwood
> Yesterday was a good day , Jerry and I got all the wood moved off of the landing , one load hauled home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That load was mainly dead standing birch , heavy enough that we had to unload some rounds by hand before it would dump LOL
> 
> We hauled this load to the pit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch we went and got the last of it , since there was room on the trailer we figured we'd grab a few roadside dead standing on the way to the pit and make up the load .
> There was some stuff in there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our wood dump is starting to pile up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even came home with some ready to burn dead standing spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the temps forecast for this week , looks like I'll be running the circular saw and burning this load LOL
> BTW , while the van served me well , the dump trailer might just be a tad nicer



serious ops, serious wood scrounge, serious pix!  made me feel I was there... over at the picnic table... having a noon-day chicken sandwhich for lunch watching ya'all work on the serious logs...


----------



## JeffGu

I have a good friend who contracted me to do a lot of tree work for him over the summer, working between other jobs. He's in his 70's and keeps offering to help, but I keep telling him I'd rather he didn't... wife is a strong woman and is all the help I need. While chatting with him, we wandered into a big metal quonset hut he calls the barn, and I spotted a lawn tractor. He just bought a new Husqvarna one because this one wasn't running right. He told me to take it with me... so I did...

Been working on it today, stopping when it would rain for a bit. The mower deck was pretty messed up, but that's alright. I want this for hauling firewood around, moving trailers, etc. at the shop. Took all of the mower deck related crap off of it. It's a Sears Crapsman LT-2500 with a 22HP Kohler engine. Changed the oil, oil filter, air filter and spark plug. More than an hour with a power washer getting it clean. Drained the stale gas out of it, squirted a little carb cleaner through the carburator. Runs like a champ. Greased everything that looked like it would be better off with grease.






Extra parts free to a good home... LoL...

After we loaded the thing onto my trailer, my buddy says, _"Here, take this too. Starts up, but dies as soon as it comes up to speed."_ It's a 4500W generator. What the hell, I'll find a use for it. Got it home, and disconnected the low oil shutoff. Comes up to speed and stays running. When I have another free day, I'll change oil in it and clean it up, and check the sensor.




I think this stuff counts as a scrounge. In either case, I got me a firewood tractor... _for FREE!_

__


----------



## svk

That's a you suck deal!


----------



## JeffGu

Works for me.


----------



## Logger nate

zogger said:


> I wonder if she would say the same thing for say like someone who spends thousands of bucks to keep a membership at a country club, drops tons of the newest exiotic clubs, greensfees, etc and a lot of hours smacking the little white ball around, so at the end of the day have a card with numbers on it...
> 
> A lot of people just don't understand a practical working hobby with a payout to boot. a hobby that just costs money, they understand. a hobby where you get exercise, but nothing else to show for it..they understand. a passive hobby where you spend hundreds of hours a year watching other people do interesting things on TV..they understand that. Fixing saws and cutting wood to keep warm, cook food, and maybe sell some on the side, all while enjoying being outside and getting good full muscle groups exercise..you are considered "weird".
> 
> Heck, just having a well stocked pantry and other bulk food put away now. from harvesting your garden and hunting or raising meat, in the US gets you on the "potential terrorist" lists, from what I have read. Something successful humans did all through history until recently. Now it is "weird".
> 
> Proud to be a chainsaw, firewood, lotsa stored up food weirdo!


Well said.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> I spotted a lawn tractor. He just bought a new Husqvarna one because this one wasn't running right. He told me to take it with me... so I did...Been working on it today, stopping when it would rain for a bit. The mower deck was pretty messed up, but that's alright. I want this for hauling firewood around, moving trailers, etc. at the shop. Took all of the mower deck related crap off of it. It's a Sears Crapsman LT-2500 with a 22HP Kohler engine. Changed the oil, oil filter, air filter and spark plug. More than an hour with a power washer getting it clean. Drained the stale gas out of it, squirted a little carb cleaner through the carburator. Runs like a champ. Greased everything that looked like it would be better off with grease. I think this stuff counts as a scrounge. In either case, I got me a firewood tractor... _for FREE! _



_> I got me a firewood tractor... for FREE! I want this for hauling firewood around,
_
good idea! free always works well! here is my firewood tractor... urban based... I got it for free, also. 12-hp. cast off to the side of the curb one Sunday morning. I knew the tractor's history, it was on my property 10 mins later. 8 hours work and some cleaning... and it fired right up.  it is my firewood tow tug!; a prime mover. I also added an On/OFF switch to the new fuel line. runs like a top. I will add back the mower deck, painted yellow along with some other items to be yellow. I repaired a spindle on one blade system restoring centers and location. I will keep the mower deck in ops condition, but will not mow with it again. I did mow one section of my lawn, just for the heck of it.

I also had it go to hard to start, intermittent start and no start, ie cranking. after much reseach, etc... narrowed it down to starter solenoid. my dealer had a new one in stock for $25.00, but I wanted to see if I could fix it since continuity testing showed broken wire inside. drilling out the rivits I found one of the zillion thin winds threaded wires broken. I wondered if I could resolder it. ??? on third try I got it to make a good solid connection. not pretty, but reconnected and continuity restored. but case rivits drilled out. what to do??... so used model airplane engine bolts...  an 'sewed 'er right up!'... reinstalled and this time when hit starter cranked solid, firing right up.

here is a pix of my _free_ firewood (tractor) tow tug ... I use in my urban based logging operations... towing in the timber. 

my _free_ firewood (tractor) tow tug


----------



## hardpan

Wood Nazi said:


> My psychologist sister in law came over today. She looked out the window and said "Holy [email protected] that's a lot of wood! Your getting a little obsessive compulsive." I'm just glad she didn't see me out there earlier. Make a few cuts, swap saws and cut some more. Compare saws, adjust one. Set saw on a round and take a picture. Move tractor and adjust saws and wood for better picture. Look over my shoulder to see if the neighbor is watching my nutso episode. Cut some more.....
> I'm just glad I found you guys who understand my affliction. I am not alone!



Tell her, "It is a hobby, hobbies are healthy, look it up, and oh, then I heat my home with it. Analyze the down side of that." LOL


----------



## hardpan

dancan said:


> No wood scrounging today but I sure moved a pile of scrounged wood .
> I started moving next winter's wood in the woodshed so I could make some room for this new wet wood I've been dragging home , I also made some more pallet racks so I should be able to stack about 6 cord of scrounged hardwood
> Yesterday was a good day , Jerry and I got all the wood moved off of the landing , one load hauled home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That load was mainly dead standing birch , heavy enough that we had to unload some rounds by hand before it would dump LOL
> 
> We hauled this load to the pit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After lunch we went and got the last of it , since there was room on the trailer we figured we'd grab a few roadside dead standing on the way to the pit and make up the load .
> There was some stuff in there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our wood dump is starting to pile up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even came home with some ready to burn dead standing spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the temps forecast for this week , looks like I'll be running the circular saw and burning this load LOL
> BTW , while the van served me well , the dump trailer might just be a tad nicer



Your photos and accompanying story are always outstanding but one thing is constant. Every time I see the tongs and pulp hook are present. May I guess those to be your favorite tools, a never - leave - home - without category? I have both and I think identical to yours except my pulp hook points are not removable. I don't use them much. It is an apparent over site and I shall re-evaluate and do better in the future. Moving that much wood you can't be wrong. LOL


----------



## dancan

Hardpan , they're just hand extensions LOL
After the years them boat anchor IR231's I use any tool that is easy on the wrist .
I can move more and bigger wood faster with the grapple in my left and the pulp hook on the right , the pulp hook is great for unloading rounds or smaller logs off the back of a truck .
I know a guy that won't run his splitter without his , I won't run one without them either .
It's a tool that works for me .


----------



## chipper1

Got a couple more early week loads in. Picked up from a tree service I talked to a while back, gotta network, so I have to do "leswork" lol. It's all cherry, black walnut, one piece of maple, and one piece of red oak. Got the second load about half way bucked and a third split.
I had to pull the first load off real quick with the skidder so I could go get the second.
So I have a bunch of logs all over the ground at the house right now. At least they are all within 50 ft of my wood pile.
First load.

Second load.


----------



## hardpan

dancan said:


> Hardpan , they're just hand extensions LOL
> After the years them boat anchor IR231's I use any tool that is easy on the wrist .
> I can move more and bigger wood faster with the grapple in my left and the pulp hook on the right , the pulp hook is great for unloading rounds or smaller logs off the back of a truck .
> I know a guy that won't run his splitter without his , I won't run one without them either .
> It's a tool that works for me .



Ah hah. One in each hand, never tried that combination. Always looking for a better way. Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Got a couple more early week loads in. Picked up from a tree service I talked to a while back, gotta network, so I have to do "leswork" lol. It's all cherry, black walnut, one piece of maple, and one piece of red oak. Got the second load about half way bucked and a third split.
> I had to pull the first load off real quick with the skidder so I could go get the second.
> So I have a bunch of logs all over the ground at the house right now. At least they are all within 50 ft of my wood pile.
> First load.View attachment 500378
> 
> Second load.
> View attachment 500379


Nice haul! About all that trailer wants.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Nice haul! About all that trailer wants.


It would have taken more, but I'm trying to not trash it to bad. It's a piece of crap it looks pretty, it's light weight, making me money, and that's where its good qualities end. If I load it higher the logs can roll to the side and when using the winch to pull them off things happen fast. I can see any of the uprights getting ripped off pretty fast so I just load it a few logs short. It also doesn't have many securement points so I dont like to load it to high, not wanting to attract to much negative attention.

When I was out bucking/splitting the second load up last night(got a third split and half bucked up) I had my boy pick up all the bark from my splitting spot. He picked up enough to fill the wheelbarrow and was happy to burn carpenter ants until it started to rain.
He also managed to burn the hair off my hand when "helping" burn up about 100 in a soft piece of walnut I had broken open on the splitter.
He had fun, I didn't have ants on me, and the bark got picked up, and I only lost a few unneeded hairs lol.
The bark is burning as we speak.

What do you guys use to clean the glass on your stove. I use a wet rag when the glass is only slightly hot, then clean off the streaks with fine steel wool. Works great and I only have one fine scratch which i would guess was from sand not my technique.


----------



## Philbert

Woke up to chainsaws across the street this morning. No room for any more scrounge wood, so I will just watch them work. Two of the guys seems to have it together; the third . . . .

Philbert

_(EDIT: OK, maybe I scrounged just about 4 mid sized pieces for cookies when testing saws . . . and to keep my CAD card . . . )_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> It would have taken more, but I'm trying to not trash it to bad. It's a piece of crap it looks pretty, it's light weight, making me money, and that's where its good qualities end. If I load it higher the logs can roll to the side and when using the winch to pull them off things happen fast. I can see any of the uprights getting ripped off pretty fast so I just load it a few logs short. It also doesn't have many securement points so I dont like to load it to high, not wanting to attract to much negative attention.
> 
> When I was out bucking/splitting the second load up last night(got a third split and half bucked up) I had my boy pick up all the bark from my splitting spot. He picked up enough to fill the wheelbarrow and was happy to burn carpenter ants until it started to rain.
> He also managed to burn the hair off my hand when "helping" burn up about 100 in a soft piece of walnut I had broken open on the splitter.
> He had fun, I didn't have ants on me, and the bark got picked up, and I only lost a few unneeded hairs lol.
> The bark is burning as we speak.
> View attachment 500485
> What do you guys use to clean the glass on your stove. I use a wet rag when the glass is only slightly hot, then clean off the streaks with fine steel wool. Works great and I only have one fine scratch which i would guess was from sand not my technique. View attachment 500486



toasty!!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Woke up to chainsaws across the street this morning. No room for any more scrounge wood, so I will just watch them work. Two of the guys seems to have it together; the third . . . .
> 
> Philbert
> 
> _(EDIT: OK, maybe I scrounged just about 4 mid sized pieces for cookies when testing saws . . . and to keep my CAD card . . . )_


Maybe you should go show that young buck a thing or two, get him headed in the right direction.

Wow Philbert, you may be keeping your CAD card, but your scrounge card will be facing a review. Get your logs together we will be over shortly, we will also be assessing your property for scrounge wood storage, our determination will be finial .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> toasty!!


The fire or the ants LOL.
The ants surely don't smell very good.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Wow Philbert, you may be keeping your CAD card, but your scrounge card will be facing a review.


I kept my strength when they dropped a couple of smaller spruce trees. But the large limbs from the hardwood trees called . . . , nay, _yelled_ out my name as they were carried toward the chipper . . . . '_PHILBERT! PHILBERT! P-H-I-L-L-L-BERT!!!'_

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I kept my strength when they dropped a couple of smaller spruce trees. But the large limbs from the hardwood trees called . . . , nay, _yelled_ out my name as they were carried toward the chipper . . . . '_PHILBERT! PHILBERT! P-H-I-L-L-L-BERT!!!'_
> 
> Philbert


I was facing that same temptation yesterday. The guy I've been getting all the wood from does lot clearing, mainly smaller subdivision lots for a couple different companies. The hardest thing is sitting there watching him stuff the chipper full as he can as quick as he can while I'm there watching in utter terror thinking, "No not that one" as all the one or two split stuff gets ground up.
This pain and suffering goes on everytime I go to get a load. He gets the chipper truck full and down the road so he's not standing there while I'm getting loaded. I understand, but man is it hard to watch. I just keep telling myself I'm lucky to not have to go to the woods and do all the work involved in that and I'm saving all this wood from the same fate LOL.
I think my emotions are much like a tree hugger in this respect .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I think my emotions are much like a tree hugger in this respect.


More like a _cord wood_ hugger!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> It would have taken more, but I'm trying to not trash it to bad. It's a piece of crap it looks pretty, it's light weight, making me money, and that's where its good qualities end. If I load it higher the logs can roll to the side and when using the winch to pull them off things happen fast. I can see any of the uprights getting ripped off pretty fast so I just load it a few logs short. It also doesn't have many securement points so I dont like to load it to high, not wanting to attract to much negative attention.
> 
> When I was out bucking/splitting the second load up last night(got a third split and half bucked up) I had my boy pick up all the bark from my splitting spot. He picked up enough to fill the wheelbarrow and was happy to burn carpenter ants until it started to rain.
> He also managed to burn the hair off my hand when "helping" burn up about 100 in a soft piece of walnut I had broken open on the splitter.
> He had fun, I didn't have ants on me, and the bark got picked up, and I only lost a few unneeded hairs lol.
> The bark is burning as we speak.
> View attachment 500485
> What do you guys use to clean the glass on your stove. I use a wet rag when the glass is only slightly hot, then clean off the streaks with fine steel wool. Works great and I only have one fine scratch which i would guess was from sand not my technique. View attachment 500486


I use a couple wet paper towels, dip it in the ash in the stove. Scrub wet ash until it loosens the film on the glass then wipe off with clean damp then dry paper towels. The ash works wonders at cleaning the glass. I use no abrasives or cleaners. Do not clean glass unless it's cool.


----------



## wudpirat

Cleaning the glass-
Glass must be cold to warm, cool enuf not to boil the spray cleaner I spray on it.
Start at the top and wipe with clean cloth, on baked on I have used a razor blade.
Keeping the fire back from the door will help in keeping the glass clean.
Chippers, I hate to see what gets chipped, my chipper is limited to 3 1/2", anything bigger gets burned.
You need two pulp hooks, hook one in each end of the log, now you have a round with handles.
Tools with a splitter, hatchet, hookaroon and a pulp hook. You don't have to move your butt off the seat if you
place half dozen rounds within reach.

How does "Ugly Coyote Logging" sound?
Should I get some Tee shirts printed?


----------



## dancan

Sounds legit to me 
I'm gonna have some Mighty Mouse Logging LLC tee shirts made lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Ryan Groat

Scrounged up 3 of these roofs today. 

10x16
8x16
9x9

Going to be my new wood shed roofs. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Ryan Groat said:


> Scrounged up 3 of these roofs today.


Tornadoes?

Philbert


----------



## Ryan Groat

Philbert said:


> Tornadoes?
> 
> Philbert


Just strong wind. All three of them came from one loafing shed. Plus I got a bunch other sheet steel.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> Scrounged up 3 of these roofs today.
> 
> 10x16
> 8x16
> 9x9
> 
> Going to be my new wood shed roofs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Awesome deal Ryan.



Ryan Groat said:


> Just strong wind. All three of them came from one loafing shed. Plus I got a bunch other sheet steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You didn't happen to get any of the old rusted stuff did you.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I use a couple wet paper towels, dip it in the ash in the stove. Scrub wet ash until it loosens the film on the glass then wipe off with clean damp then dry paper towels. The ash works wonders at cleaning the glass. I use no abrasives or cleaners. Do not clean glass unless it's cool.


I tried the ash thing, but I don't like it at all with black locust. You said no abrasives, the ash from locust can have some grit to it, I think that might be how i scratched mine. I did try one cleaner and I was totally unhappy with it. I wait til the glass has cooled some, but not anything I would want to touch. That's part of what makes what I do work. It's like cleaning a microwave, you put a bowl of water in on hi til it starts steaming, then you just wipe it out.
That's all I do is just wipe off the glass, then use the steel wool to get rid of any streaks, done.


wudpirat said:


> Cleaning the glass-
> Glass must be cold to warm, cool enuf not to boil the spray cleaner I spray on it.
> Start at the top and wipe with clean cloth, on baked on I have used a razor blade.
> Keeping the fire back from the door will help in keeping the glass clean.
> Chippers, I hate to see what gets chipped, my chipper is limited to 3 1/2", anything bigger gets burned.
> You need two pulp hooks, hook one in each end of the log, now you have a round with handles.
> Tools with a splitter, hatchet, hookaroon and a pulp hook. You don't have to move your butt off the seat if you
> place half dozen rounds within reach.
> 
> How does "Ugly Coyote Logging" sound?
> Should I get some Tee shirts printed?


What cleaner do you use on yours.
I won't use a razor as I have scratched glass with them many times. 
I have done a bit of auto detailing and used razors a lot and steel wool all the time unless tint was present.
Our stove loads north south so If my wood gets cut a little long I try and put it in at an angle, but sometimes I can't, and if there is any moisture in it at all it spits on the glass. My stove likes a good hot fire, so that's how I run it, and I only have a little to clean that is heavy on the outside couple inches of the glass.
I hate seeing that wood go in the chipper, but what can I do, I don't want to slow him down.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan Groat said:


> Scrounged up 3 of these roofs today.
> 
> 10x16
> 8x16
> 9x9
> 
> Going to be my new wood shed roofs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



_>Going to be my new wood shed roofs._ 

perfect!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*CAUTION! ARBORISTS AT WORK!*

today, this morning... I went to get some gasoline for outdoor chores... etc. the gas station is close by. I took a route I normally do not take. one street over. omg, as I drove down it I counted 1, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12! a dozen scrounge piles of wood, limbs etc!!! a dozen!  all down the street... some bigger than others, all in all...scrounge - able. 

scrounging is fun stuff! free firewood. BIG scrounge... MED scrounge and evern LITTLE scrounge... then there is the new category, well haven't heard about it yet, so maybe am inventing it here... lol... the _micro - scrounge!_ lol

had I wanted to work some of these scrounge piles, I mite have ended up with a MED scrounge. but I had decided to pass. needed gasoline. had things to do and besides behind on my CSS as it is... but just as I was about to leave... thinking I should return with my camera and get some pix... 'for the boys back home!' lol I spy me some ez pickin's. and when it comes to firewood... ez pickens always gets my attention. in such cases, imo... micro just as good as BIG! lol... it's all relative and the word free... is the unifying catylist. well, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so here is the scrounge pile that caught my attention most:



right off I see oak! and its the kind I like... seasoned. old and fell, I guess and plenty more in there. some newer. and I spy the 2 lil pcs on top. omg, I say... a micro - scrounge!  this is actually, a pretty good scrounge considering it's an urban scrounge... free for the taking! a man could make him some nice bundle of oak firewood... easy enough! 

I really like the long oak limb that is mid-pile up front. an easy cutup  for sure. in any event, I park on side road and go and get the micro - scrounge... the two pcs of split oak. heck, I got a campfire in mind soon and perfect for that. I also see other suitable pcs in this scrounge I take...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I load them up in the trunk... quite happy with my micro - scrounge!  that wood has campfire written all over it... and so I head home.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thot some might like to see some of the scrounges along this street...

this one I thot was oak. but it's not. would be just fine for outdoor fire pit, but I don't want to cut it up... one street over.



some good oak etc under this pile. stump to noodle down... the street had about a dozen of these, various sizes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so once back at my urban timber yard, I unloaded my scrounge... and proceeded to work it up with my 'babykins' lil Echo...  fired rite up and roared with a commanding authority... soon it had done its thing!!!  [love that lil saw!]...




CSS... perfect for a campfire start!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and that is what we did... me and Brutus... had another 'daily' campfire... on oak... it was only 84F or so out... lol. I just love a campfire...

and here is my 'today's' micro scrounge... bucked, stacked and making fire... oak, lots of oak!










I really enjoy seeing it take off... I think the early stages, building it, lighting it, getting it going... most fun part of any campfire... unless way cold, then the heat ranks #1 lol.



and like never too much firewood, imo... there is never too much smoke. imo... it's all in the smoke! lol



well, that's my micro - scrounge for today. hope you may have enjoyed coming along with me... not too big by BIG standards, but certainly good enough for my needs! keep them saws running, sharp and your eye out for your next scrounge... be it BIG, MED, LITTLE or... micro!


----------



## Philbert

Congrats! Some folks here call that 'Zogger wood', due to his comments on not wasting the smaller stuff. Since I live in the city, on a city lot, most of my scrounges hav been 'micro scrounges' - don't even have room for any macro scrounges!

(P.S. 40V battery saw is ideal for micro scrounges - always _ready-to-go_, and almost ninja stealth like!)

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Congrats! Some folks here call that 'Zogger wood', due to his comments on not wasting the smaller stuff. Since I live in the city, on a city lot, most of my scrounges hav been 'micro scrounges' - don't even have room for any macro scrounges!
> 
> (P.S. 40V battery saw is ideal for micro scrounges - always _ready-to-go_, and almost ninja stealth like!)
> 
> Philbert


did a google search for "ZOGGER" wood and it's for real...... well it must be. i saw it on the internet. most of the pics are from "scrounging firewood".


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> did a google search for "ZOGGER" wood and it's for real...... w


So is '_Zogger_'!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan Groat

chipper1 said:


> Awesome deal Ryan.
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to get any of the old rusted stuff did you.


No unfortunately not. But I may know where some is if your interested.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Orange

*Attention Hoarders:*

*What are we supposed to do all summer?*


----------



## svk

Agent Orange said:


> *Attention Hoarders:*
> 
> *What are we supposed to do all summer?*


Continue to scrounge!


----------



## zogger

Agent Orange said:


> *Attention Hoarders:*
> 
> *What are we supposed to do all summer?*



Much easier to hoard in the summer, as you aren't burning any or as much. Also, if you have to go scrounge curbside, craigslist, asking tree services, etc., the heat wussies thin out leaving more scrounge to garner. 

Plus, offroad easier without deep winter snow or deep winter mud, most places.


----------



## Agent Orange

zogger said:


> Much easier to hoard in the summer, as you aren't burning any or as much. Also, if you have to go scrounge curbside, craigslist, asking tree services, etc., the heat wussies thin out leaving more scrounge to garner.
> 
> Plus, offroad easier without deep winter snow or deep winter mud, most places.


Ever had ticks all over your sack and legs?


----------



## mortalitool

Agent Orange said:


> Ever had ticks all over your sack and legs?


Haha this made me laugh. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

This thread is beautiful diverse it is split in 2. It's got your full on lumber merchants farmer Steve and dancan ( yep, your full on now) and it's got'roots' guy scroungers. Zogger, myidol..ZOGGER! no wood too small. Even backyard lumber is a choosy wood toff by comparison! Maine wood, ... OurOP.. True ZOGGER scrounging. Me.....I feel I'm scrounge. I'm desperate, give me wood! Any wood! I work for sticks!

Still love dancans pics, and Steve vk, mike and All, great guys, great stories, great, info, great photos, .... But scrounging? Zog, is gold toa true Scrounger.... You guys aren't wood snobs but you aren't filling your trunk with zog..... I want more zogstories!


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Haha this made me laugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I almost made a comment about the ticks and nuts lol.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan Groat said:


> No unfortunately not. But I may know where some is if your interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


For sure interested. I need enough for the front overhang on my wood/tractor shed(24'x44", and about 24+ that is 8-12" wide for cap).
I need the small corrugated stuff. I also have some sheets of regular steel roofing if you need them.
Here's the theme of my backyard village below. Woodshed, with space for about three years total of wood on each 6'x14'6" bay and a 12' bay for my tractor. Kids fort/playhouse with storage underneath, future deer blind built accordingly with it being moveable and it has huge window on the back that opens for shooting. Then the shed with a nice big door for storing lawn equipment and kids powered toys. The wood for the sides of the wood shed are in one of the wood bays. The wood on the ground in front of the wood shed is locust that will go right in the wood shed for my personal stash.




Since I was in the woods for the picture above, this is some more of the wood I will be scrounging from my place, but for now it's still standing and I have wood coming from other places so it will wait. It's broken, bent, uprooted cherry and a dead leaning black locust from the last big wet snowstorm.
If you look to the upper right hand corner where the locust and cherry cross you can see n old tree stand in two ginormous cherry trees. They are still fairly heathy, but one day I will be scrounging them.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> *Attention Hoarders:*
> 
> *What are we supposed to do all summer?*


Bad scrounger, no you didn't say that  .



Agent Orange said:


> Ever had ticks all over your sack and legs?


Sorry AO, there are no excuses in this thread. 
City slicker, urbanite, country bumpkin, live on an Island(sort of, Nova Scotia), firewood producer in Alaska, no excuses.
Their are risks involved in each one, from death by equipment, to death by snakes(ask the micro scrounger), to death by a spouse, this is a no excuse sort of thread PERIOD.
Feeling a little tired after all that, and a bit overwhelmed with the dangers involved in scrounging, I think I will be taking some time off from scrounging for a while if anyone needs me I'll be in the good morning thread.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I almost made a comment about the ticks and nuts lol.


I think you did, even though it may not have been the one you where thinking.
Thanks for keeping that one to yourself .


----------



## svk

Scrounging in the early morning of summer is fun. Loaded and heading to the lake by 9.


----------



## zogger

Agent Orange said:


> Ever had ticks all over your sack and legs?



No I haven't actually. I'll wear shorts in the heat just working in the garden or riding on a mower or tractor, but working in the brush, no matter the heat, long pants or long cutting pants, etc. Helps with ticks, skeeters, pickers, poison ivy, etc. 

They are already out here, twice a day I de-tick the dogs. 

I try to recycle the ticks, usually detick the dogs down by the creek and throw them into the pools so the minnows get them.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> This thread is beautiful diverse it is split in 2. It's got your full on lumber merchants farmer Steve and dancan ( yep, your full on now) and it's got'roots' guy scroungers. Zogger, myidol..ZOGGER! no wood too small. Even backyard lumber is a choosy wood toff by comparison! Maine wood, ... OurOP.. True ZOGGER scrounging. Me.....I feel I'm scrounge. I'm desperate, give me wood! Any wood! I work for sticks!
> 
> Still love dancans pics, and Steve vk, mike and All, great guys, great stories, great, info, great photos, .... But scrounging? Zog, is gold toa true Scrounger.... You guys aren't wood snobs but you aren't filling your trunk with zog..... I want more zogstories!


That's funny, nothing new I guess, I just never quite fit in .


----------



## zogger

LondonNeil said:


> This thread is beautiful diverse it is split in 2. It's got your full on lumber merchants farmer Steve and dancan ( yep, your full on now) and it's got'roots' guy scroungers. Zogger, myidol..ZOGGER! no wood too small. Even backyard lumber is a choosy wood toff by comparison! Maine wood, ... OurOP.. True ZOGGER scrounging. Me.....I feel I'm scrounge. I'm desperate, give me wood! Any wood! I work for sticks!
> 
> Still love dancans pics, and Steve vk, mike and All, great guys, great stories, great, info, great photos, .... But scrounging? Zog, is gold toa true Scrounger.... You guys aren't wood snobs but you aren't filling your trunk with zog..... I want more zogstories!


Ha! thanks. This past half year been all GIANTHUGEMOUNGOUS wood. I do have the branches from a decent sweetgum hanging around, I'll drag out the MIGHTY JAWSAW and make a pile of zoggerwood next week, and get some pics.

This is my busiest time of the year, plus I get the most whipped because of that. Having to mow at least twice a week all my areas, spray, and put the garden in and always fix mechanical stuff. Started ordering parts for the cj7 resto a couple weeks ago, shouldn't need much. Girlfriends ride, one of them, promised her we could get it going again. She hasn't shown a lot of interest but I bet once it is rolling again she will perk back up about it.

Still putzing at busting up all the oakzilla, slow, tedious, the split pile gets bigger, the cut rounds pile gets smaller. Just that one tree is like two years normal cutting for me.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Bad scrounger, no you didn't say that  .
> 
> 
> Sorry AO, there are no excuses in this thread.
> City slicker, urbanite, country bumpkin, live on an Island(sort of, Nova Scotia), firewood producer in Alaska, no excuses.
> Their are risks involved in each one, from death by equipment, to death by snakes(ask the micro scrounger), to death by a spouse, this is a no excuse sort of thread PERIOD.
> Feeling a little tired after all that, and a bit overwhelmed with the dangers involved in scrounging, I think I will be taking some time off from scrounging for a while if anyone needs me I'll be in the good morning thread.


In all seriousness AO I am all to aware of the many issues that can come from lyme disease. I have a friend who suffers greatly from it and a host of other diseases that you are easy prey to once you have lyme disease.
Also one of the saw builders on AS has Lyme disease, but no excuses right.
Depending on what you are into or not into there are a couple products that have had very good results keeping the ticks at bay.

Permethrin is one that is in a lot of the insect repellant hunting lines.
Rose Geranium Oil is an all natural product that can be used as a tick repellant also.
Hope this helps .


----------



## dancan

I like scrounging in the summer , less competition , a lot of people are just plain lazy , who needs heat in the summer , get your wood in September October ..... 
I did pick up another wood scrounging tool this week .







YM336D
The bad part is that it has a hole in the block 
The good part is that I own a running but ugly garage fire survivor YM336D that I had bought several years ago from a salvage yard  
It also came with tire chains , factory wheelweights , new led lighting and some stuff to drag behind the tractor


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I like scrounging in the summer , less competition , a lot of people are just plain lazy , who needs heat in the summer , get your wood in September October .....
> I did pick up another wood scrounging tool this week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YM336D
> The bad part is that it has a hole in the block
> The good part is that I own a running but ugly garage fire survivor YM336D that I had bought several years ago from a salvage yard
> It also came with tire chains , factory wheelweights , new led lighting and some stuff to drag behind the tractor


Wow, that's a sweet find there.
How many hrs, looks like new.
Is there a specific problem that would blow that engine, or is this a fluke, I've never read anything saying there was a problem with that model/engine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Much easier to hoard in the summer, as you aren't burning any or as much. Also, if you have to go scrounge curbside, craigslist, asking tree services, etc., the heat wussies thin out leaving more scrounge to garner.
> 
> Plus, offroad easier without deep winter snow or deep winter mud, most places.



_>Much easier to hoard in the summer, as you aren't burning any or as much._

unless your name is Backyard Lumberjack! he burns nearly 7/7/365...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> This thread is beautiful diverse it is split in 2. It's got your full on lumber merchants farmer Steve and dancan ( yep, your full on now) and it's got'roots' guy scroungers. Zogger, myidol..ZOGGER! no wood too small. Even backyard lumber is a choosy wood toff by comparison! Maine wood, ... OurOP.. True ZOGGER scrounging. Me.....I feel I'm scrounge. I'm desperate, give me wood! Any wood! I work for sticks!
> 
> Still love dancans pics, and Steve vk, mike and All, great guys, great stories, great, info, great photos, .... But scrounging? Zog, is gold toa true Scrounger.... You guys aren't wood snobs but you aren't filling your trunk with zog..... I want more zogstories!



_> I want more zogstories!_

PM him... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Bad scrounger, no you didn't say that  .
> 
> 
> Sorry AO, there are no excuses in this thread.
> City slicker, urbanite, country bumpkin, live on an Island(sort of, Nova Scotia), firewood producer in Alaska, no excuses.
> Their are risks involved in each one, from death by equipment, to death by snakes(ask the micro scrounger), to death by a spouse, this is a no excuse sort of thread PERIOD.
> Feeling a little tired after all that, and a bit overwhelmed with the dangers involved in scrounging, I think I will be taking some time off from scrounging for a while if anyone needs me I'll be in the good morning thread.



Hoarding and scrounging are not seasonal... they are on - going all the time. why, new opportunity can be just around the next corner... like free firewood... there is enough scroungable oak for firewood in and around my street, not counting my micro-scrounge post... for me to gather up enuff firewood for at least 4-5 all day'rs campfires...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> No I haven't actually. I'll wear shorts in the heat just working in the garden or riding on a mower or tractor, but working in the brush, no matter the heat, long pants or long cutting pants, etc. Helps with ticks, skeeters, pickers, poison ivy, etc.
> 
> They are already out here, twice a day I de-tick the dogs.
> 
> I try to recycle the ticks, usually detick the dogs down by the creek and throw them into the pools so the minnows get them.



_Z ses: >I'll wear shorts in the heat just working in the garden or riding on a mower or tractor,_

not me, even in heat of mid August.. I cannot use equipment like tractors, mowers in mid day sun. even with sun shields. so I wear long sweats... and time the work for later in afternoon... given the longer daylight hours...

sun down here is just too brutal! caution is the word of the day. sunburn is easy to get... and with the winds... windburn, too...

one must work smart!


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> In all seriousness AO I am all to aware of the many issues that can come from lyme disease. I have a friend who suffers greatly from it and a host of other diseases that you are easy prey to once you have lyme disease.
> Also one of the saw builders on AS has Lyme disease, but no excuses right.
> Depending on what you are into or not into there are a couple products that have had very good results keeping the ticks at bay.
> 
> Permethrin is one that is in a lot of the insect repellant hunting lines.
> Rose Geranium Oil is an all natural product that can be used as a tick repellant also.
> Hope this helps .


Got it, contracted when I was 19. Never knew about the oil, might try it. I blouse my pants, long sleeves and tuck the shirt in. Won't use Peremetherins, nasty stuff.


----------



## Agent Orange

dancan said:


> I like scrounging in the summer , less competition , a lot of people are just plain lazy , who needs heat in the summer , get your wood in September October .....
> I did pick up another wood scrounging tool this week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YM336D
> The bad part is that it has a hole in the block
> The good part is that I own a running but ugly garage fire survivor YM336D that I had bought several years ago from a salvage yard
> It also came with tire chains , factory wheelweights , new led lighting and some stuff to drag behind the tractor


Damn fine score!!


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that's a sweet find there.
> How many hrs, look like new.
> Is there a specific problem that would blow that engine, or is this a fluke, I've never read anything saying there was a problem with that model/engine.



I'm pretty sure it was self inflicted , it only had 1650 hrs on it , he did an oilchange the week before , lent it to his next door neighbour and it blew up on the return trip home .


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Got it, contracted when I was 19. Never knew about the oil, might try it. I blouse my pants, long sleeves and tuck the shirt in. Won't use Peremetherins, nasty stuff.


That would be a logical reason to be a bit more aware of the little buggers.
Hope you never have all the issues by buddy does, he only has a few hrs a day he has the strength to do anything and is 100% on disability.
He was the type of guy who would do anything for anyone, and now he can hardly care for himself, he makes me think hard when I'm wanting to be judgmental about people I feel are lazy . If he could deal with the weather in Mi I'd have a room ready for him as quick as I could.

Agreed about the permethrin being some nasty stuff.
We try to do as much with natural remedies and such as we can, and would be considered a bit odd in that regard, but we are ok with it.
Even though the EPAcrazy2:, when I use this guy it's because it's a supposed conspiracy, or it is a factual one) says it's a'okay, I try to stay away from most of the synthetics such as permethrins. Although I would use it if in some areas of the country were ticks are bad, but would limit the use and I would not place it on my skin. I would also not wash any clothing items that had it on them with other clothes, especially my kids clothes. I do this with deet , the 98.25% stuff, you can see how much I've used over the last 5-6yrs. I only use it on my hands(just a couple drops) then my neck and clothes. At least I can control the dosage unlike vaccines.
Like stated above we like the natural remedies and such, but I try to be balanced in life and not swing to far one way or another, as there are benefits to many of the products on the market if used in moderation. 
I would use the oil first though and see how that works.
Hope this helps .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure it was self inflicted , it only had 1650 hrs on it , he did an oilchange the week before , lent it to his next door neighbour and it blew up on the return trip home .


Man that thing looks great for 1650hrs.
I figured something like that .
It does still sound odd, but as long as the one you have is a great runner, who cares.


----------



## mortalitool

anyone of you alls know where a guy can buy just the cardboard boxes that chains come in? 

Guess you could say im trying to scrounge chain boxes? ha ha


----------



## svk

You are talking the little boxes a single chain comes in? I might have a couple laying around.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> You are talking the little boxes a single chain comes in? I might have a couple laying around.




Yeah. The tree guy I do saw work for also has me sharpen his chains. he wants some kind of organization/labeling so he knows the length of each chain. 
So im thinking of buying in bulk. I have also thought of of the manilla tags with wire to put on each chain thats also labeled.


----------



## svk

I put mine in a ziplock with a paper tag indicating pitch, # of DL, and whether it is sharp or dull. You could buy a box of cheap business cards and label the back of them with each chain's info.

Problem with those factory boxes is they crush pretty easily and the chain falls out of the bottom.


----------



## zogger

mortalitool said:


> Yeah. The tree guy I do saw work for also has me sharpen his chains. he wants some kind of organization/labeling so he knows the length of each chain.
> So im thinking of buying in bulk. I have also thought of of the manilla tags with wire to put on each chain thats also labeled.



I haven't started doing it yet, but I think it was Philbert had the snazzy idea of using like tupperware sandwhich boxes with labels. Chains can stay nice and clean and oily inside the box.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> I put mine in a ziplock with a paper tag indicating pitch, # of DL, and whether it is sharp or dull. You could buy a box of cheap business cards and label the back of them with each chain's info.
> 
> Problem with those factory boxes is they crush pretty easily and the chain falls out of the bottom.


I like that idea. Not much invested. Throw it away when u grab one out of the ziploc. 

I have enough of these. Have had this box for over a year...only handed out about 2 I think? Haha







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Yeah until someone calls your office asking for chainsaw repair LOL


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Yeah until someone calls your office asking for chainsaw repair LOL


I'm cool with that! Haha 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

mortalitool said:


> I like that idea. Not much invested. Throw it away when u grab one out of the ziploc.
> 
> I have enough of these. Have had this box for over a year...only handed out about 2 I think? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Right there in that picture is the first plastic container to go with the card lol.
It's amazing the places your name will travel along with those chains. The guy sells the saw, off goes your card. He takes his saw to the shop to have it worked on and asks the guys to put his new chain on, there's your card. I am a networker myself and it's amazing how much comes to me because of it. One of the things I love is we all have something to offer and everyone has something we need.
Similarly we share info here and learn lots while we are at it, I love it.
That is the main reason I got on AS in the first place, felt like I needed to give something back from all the yrs of learning I had done here myself.

I like to save the plastic containers stihl chains come in.
This one was scrounged off the ground where a buddy dropped a bunch of brush at my place, good and bad feeling on that one.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I purchased one of those cases with movable dividers to put all my chains in. I can't remember what it's called but it's easy to grab on the way out and I have all my chains stored neatly. 

Sent from a field


----------



## mortalitool

I myself use old baby formula containers. I can put many in one case and they have a hinged lid on them. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Orange

chipper1 said:


> That would be a logical reason to be a bit more aware of the little buggers.
> Hope you never have all the issues by buddy does, he only has a few hrs a day he has the strength to do anything and is 100% on disability.
> He was the type of guy who would do anything for anyone, and now he can hardly care for himself, he makes me think hard when I'm wanting to be judgmental about people I feel are lazy . If he could deal with the weather in Mi I'd have a room ready for him as quick as I could.
> 
> Agreed about the permethrin being some nasty stuff.
> We try to do as much with natural remedies and such as we can, and would be considered a bit odd in that regard, but we are ok with it.
> Even though the EPAcrazy2:, when I use this guy it's because it's a supposed conspiracy, or it is a factual one) says it's a'okay, I try to stay away from most of the synthetics such as permethrins. Although I would use it if in some areas of the country were ticks are bad, but would limit the use and I would not place it on my skin. I would also not wash any clothing items that had it on them with other clothes, especially my kids clothes. I do this with deet , the 98.25% stuff, you can see how much I've used over the last 5-6yrs. I only use it on my hands(just a couple drops) then my neck and clothes. At least I can control the dosage unlike vaccines.
> Like stated above we like the natural remedies and such, but I try to be balanced in life and not swing to far one way or another, as there are benefits to many of the products on the market if used in moderation.
> I would use the oil first though and see how that works.
> Hope this helps .
> View attachment 500734


I guess I'm lucky. I get a little tired before my buddies, knee joints are PITA. Not the end of the world for me, just keep trucking. I feel for your buddy, wish him the best.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> I purchased one of those cases with movable dividers to put all my chains in. I can't remember what it's called but it's easy to grab on the way out and I have all my chains stored neatly.
> 
> Sent from a field


Hi CF.
Thats a good idea.

How's that dump trailer been treating you.
Any thoughts/advice after having it a while.
Hope all is well over your way.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> I guess I'm lucky. I get a little tired before my buddies, knee joints are PITA. Not the end of the world for me, just keep trucking. I feel for your buddy, wish him the best.


Thanks, he's a great guy. Sometimes we are talking on the phone and he just can't focus because he's so tired and says he has to go.
Cut back on the acidic foods and the joints will begin to feel better, pop and coffee can be killers when it comes to joint pain. I know way to much about it unfortunately as ankylosing spondylitis can suck, but no excuses right.
I keep on trucking as well since I drove truck for many yrs .


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Hi CF.
> Thats a good idea.
> 
> How's that dump trailer been treating you.
> Any thoughts/advice after having it a while.
> Hope all is well over your way.


Trailer has been doing what it's supposed to. 

After getting the wheels bearings repacked and adjusted because there was barely any grease in them and they were all loose. The latch for the toolbox came apart in my hand one morning so I had to replace that. Couple lights are burned out already. 

But it did dump a 4000 pound over rating load after moving some from the front to the back. Can't complain about that but I wouldn't buy another from this dealer or manufacturer. I won't recommend it to anyone either just on principle. 

Sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

mortalitool said:


> I myself use old baby formula containers. I can put many in one case and they have a hinged lid on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


We didn't do the formula thing, but that's a cool idea.
On the same lines the baby wipes containers would work as well for chains.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Trailer has been doing what it's supposed to.
> 
> After getting the wheels bearings repacked and adjusted because there was barely any grease in them and they were all loose. The latch for the toolbox came apart in my hand one morning so I had to replace that. Couple lights are burned out already.
> 
> But it did dump a 4000 pound over rating load after moving some from the front to the back. Can't complain about that but I wouldn't buy another from this dealer or manufacturer. I won't recommend it to anyone either just on principle.
> 
> Sent from a field


I remember something about that one being sold as something it wasn't.
Was that the place just north of m-21. I've heard good and bad things from over there.
I've tore the heck out of my aluminum 20'.
If it was an aluma brand it would still look great, just used.
But that's how it goes when you don't look it over before you buy it(auction buy).
It certainly would have cost around as much as you gave for the dump as well.
Do you have any recommendations on a dump trailer for me to buy.


----------



## CaseyForrest

It was becks north of St Johns. 

I would recommend either a load trail or PJ. I should have bought the load trail they had there, but I purchased based on price and the reputation Legend dump trailers used to have. Legend doesn't make dump trailers anymore so don't get fooled like I did. 

Sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> It was becks north of St Johns.
> 
> I would recommend either a load trail or PJ. I should have bought the load trail they had there, but I purchased based on price and the reputation Legend dump trailers used to have. Legend doesn't make dump trailers anymore so don't get fooled like I did.
> 
> Sent from a field


That's where I thought you got it.
The PJ, big tex, and load trails seem to be the best.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> In all seriousness AO I am all to aware of the many issues that can come from lyme disease. I have a friend who suffers greatly from it and a host of other diseases that you are easy prey to once you have lyme disease.
> Also one of the saw builders on AS has Lyme disease, but no excuses right.
> Depending on what you are into or not into there are a couple products that have had very good results keeping the ticks at bay.
> 
> Permethrin is one that is in a lot of the insect repellant hunting lines.
> Rose Geranium Oil is an all natural product that can be used as a tick repellant also.
> Hope this helps .


@chipper1 Where do you get the Rose Geranium Oil you speak of? Ticks are out already around here.


----------



## OakWD5

Every now and then CL free firewood ads pay off. Got this the other day and there is plenty more to be had.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> @chipper1 Where do you get the Rose Geranium Oil you speak of? Ticks are out already around here.


Here I am Erik , you called, sometimes I'm a little slow .
Just do a quick google search. There are lots of companies that sell it.
We use a lot of Natures Sunshine products, and Young Living essential oils.
These two have great products and my wife is a distributor(I'm not selling, or advertising though).
You may also have some natural health food stores around you that carry it as well.
If you have a problem finding it let me know, that's what I do, find stuff that people want/need.
That's not my thing, as 2-stroke oil is an essential oil to me . Good thing I'm not in California, that stuff causes cancer there .
Hope you can get this and it helps you guys out. 
Are they real bad there every yr, or is this a bad yr for them.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I've had very good results with Repels lemon eucalyptus spray. Comes in a small hand pump bottle and doesn't take much. 

I do treat the yard around the house with Wisdom. 

Sent from a field


----------



## Logger nate

Friend of mine let me scroung some nice red fir (lots of p pine too) from some slash piles left from last winters logging. Got to try out my "new" scrounged husky 51, it was free-mostly, was missing starter cover so $38 from eBay and it runs! Impressive little saw, think it has an air leak though dies sometimes after starting when warm, will have to investagate further.


----------



## Logger nate

The old 064 sthil gots it!


----------



## Marine5068

Ryan Groat said:


> Scrounged up 3 of these roofs today.
> 
> 10x16
> 8x16
> 9x9
> 
> Going to be my new wood shed roofs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Holy Crap....Nice Scrounge


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> The old 064 sthil gots it!



That's awesome, let me guess, little 99cc BB 064 .
Even stock and ported that saw would lay down the law.
Here's my new to me tractor bucket saw.
Can't wait to lean it out, change sprockets, and put a 20" B&C on it .


----------



## Ted Jenkins

mortalitool said:


> anyone of you alls know where a guy can buy just the cardboard boxes that chains come in?
> 
> Guess you could say im trying to scrounge chain boxes? ha ha



You want boxes?? I think I have at least 200 of them in the bottom of one of my rollaway. You may have all of them unless you can come up with some useful purpose for these things that add to the clutter of my already cluttered shop. As an added bonus you will receive at least one never before used chain saw file handle. They are actually small diameter Oak limbs with a 1/8'' holes drilled into the ends. I do quite a bit of welding on stuff and the 5lb plastic boxes of welding rods work really well for putting 3 or 4 files with 3 chains. I bought some ammo boxes awhile back for organizing some stuff behind my seat and discovered that can hold many chains, handles, and even room for a chain sparkplug combo tool. Thanks


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, let me guess, little 99cc BB 064 .
> Even stock and ported that saw would lay down the law.
> Here's my new to me tractor bucket saw.
> Can't wait to lean it out, change sprockets, and put a 20" B&C on it .



Thanks, stock p&c, cyl was milled & ported by dealer when I bought it new, it's been a great saw.
Your 044 sounds good, would still like to get another 044 sometime.


----------



## Logger nate

38* and rain today so burning up some of last years srounge to make room for more.


----------



## dancan

I'm still burning here , scrounged up pallet in the furnace as we speak , on match #2 since the start of the burning season .


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> Here I am Erik , you called, sometimes I'm a little slow .
> Just do a quick google search. There are lots of companies that sell it.
> We use a lot of Natures Sunshine products, and Young Living essential oils.
> These two have great products and my wife is a distributor(I'm not selling, or advertising though).
> You may also have some natural health food stores around you that carry it as well.
> If you have a problem finding it let me know, that's what I do, find stuff that people want/need.
> That's not my thing, as 2-stroke oil is an essential oil to me . Good thing I'm not in California, that stuff causes cancer there .
> Hope you can get this and it helps you guys out.
> Are they real bad there every yr, or is this a bad yr for them.


Even after putting tick repellant on our cat, she still managed to get a couple on her that balooned up real nice. We do not have a dog anymore. It does seem early but with warm weather early that may account for the ticks.
I will check out the natural health food stores in the area. Thanks


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> I'm still burning here , scrounged up pallet in the furnace as we speak , on match #2 since the start of the burning season .


Still burning here also, down to various pallets and what ever odd chunks of burnables I find on the drive home every day. Only -6 overnight so down to the 2 pallet days, and my garden has overtaken my kitchen, oooops! Got a little anxious this year.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, stock p&c, cyl was milled & ported by dealer when I bought it new, it's been a great saw.
> Your 044 sounds good, would still like to get another 044 sometime.


That's great you can buy them like that.
I'd have to go about 2.5hrs to do that, and the saws all come from that banana guy down in TN, not that I have a problem with that.
Thanks nate.
Now the hard part, figuring out whether to get rid of the Cadillac or the Corvette both are all stock.
MS441cm, ot the MS460. Guess it's not to bad of a problem to have lol.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Even after putting tick repellant on our cat, she still managed to get a couple on her that balooned up real nice. We do not have a dog anymore. It does seem early but with warm weather early that may account for the ticks.
> I will check out the natural health food stores in the area. Thanks


Sorry to hear your having that much trouble with them Erik.
I'm sure the mild winter had some effect on them, dang global warming.
Hopefully your little fur factory will be just fine.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's great you can buy them like that.
> I'd have to go about 2.5hrs to do that, and the saws all come from that banana guy down in TN, not that I have a problem with that.
> Thanks nate.
> Now the hard part, figuring out whether to get rid of the Cadillac or the Corvette both are all stock.
> MS441cm, ot the MS460. Guess it's not to bad of a problem to have lol.


Oh no, the problem is trying to figure out how to keep them both.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I'm still burning here , scrounged up pallet in the furnace as we speak , on match #2 since the start of the burning season .



*dancan* in Canada sez: _I'm still burning here_

*Backyard Lumberjack* in so Texas sez: me, too Dancan!... in fact, will also be burning in middle of August when temps ave 95-98F daily... always cool time for a camp fire going...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 500884
> Friend of mine let me scroung some nice red fir (lots of p pine too) from some slash piles left from last winters logging. Got to try out my "new" scrounged husky 51, it was free-mostly, was missing starter cover so $38 from eBay and it runs! Impressive little saw, think it has an air leak though dies sometimes after starting when warm, will have to investagate further.



fab foto there Ln! I do like it... beautiful day, beautiful country. like ur saw scrounge story, too...


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> fab foto there Ln! I do like it... beautiful day, beautiful country. like ur saw scrounge story, too...


Thank you sir.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I'm still burning here , scrounged up pallet in the furnace as we speak , on match #2 since the start of the burning season .



Well , for a brief moment somewhere in Nova Scotia ....






I had to give the chimney a quick clean so I shovelled the fire in a bucket , cleaned the chimney , threw the fire back in with some low grade wood and presto !






Back in business LOL


----------



## dancan

And still on match #2 LOL

Nice day up here so after the honey do list was done ,,,,








I had a few stems that needed to be hauled back to the landing so off I went .






I got them winched to the tractor and even got that leaning spruce before I hauled out of there 






The top was a little branchy LOL






Got all hitched up and off to the landing .
















It was all going smooth until 






It wasn't so pretty on the other side 
But with a little bit of filing , and , a little bit more filing and I was back in business .






This was a load of sugar maple and spruce 
Some of the spruce was from the edge of a swamp , a section of one of the spruce had this dark heart which I thought was rot at first glance , I was wrong , it was pitch , the white wood is dry and the pitch burns like gasoline 






Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## wudpirat

I'm still burning, but not 24/7, only to take the chill off.
Some days I use two matches, spend thrift that I am.
Fellow across the road, does tree work, dropped of three P/U load of dead standing pine, two more loads coming tomorrow.
All bucked just have to split it,
He gets rid of the pine, I get couple cord of easy wood.
If it's free, it's for me.


----------



## svk

I found a bunch of big silver maple trunk wood today but it was in about 3' pieces and I didn't feel like hauling wood in my suburban.


----------



## dancan

You have a trailer don't you ?


----------



## JustJeff

Took my scrounge boat out on its first fishing trip today. After both bearing caps flew off. I guess the last guy bought ones that were slightly small. Actually found some at an echo dealer for a buck apiece and borrowed a hammer to install. That cs 620 is quite a good looking piece of equipment. Made it to the lake and my son caught a nice lake trout. Only fish of the day and my dumb bum left it on the stringer and learned how to take a rope out of a prop over 42 degree water. No fish. Lol but had much needed dad son time with oldest boy.


----------



## Logger nate

Rain stopped so back to scrounging, went out to cut a couple lodge pole pine blow downs on a friends place.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , for a brief moment somewhere in Nova Scotia ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give the chimney a quick clean so I shovelled the fire in a bucket , cleaned the chimney , threw the fire back in with some low grade wood and presto !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in business LOL


No matches were harmed in the re-igniting of this fire.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Took my scrounge boat out on its first fishing trip today. After both bearing caps flew off. I guess the last guy bought ones that were slightly small. Actually found some at an echo dealer for a buck apiece and borrowed a hammer to install. That cs 620 is quite a good looking piece of equipment. Made it to the lake and my son caught a nice lake trout. Only fish of the day and my dumb bum left it on the stringer and learned how to take a rope out of a prop over 42 degree water. No fish. Lol but had much needed dad son time with oldest boy.


We spent sometime just down the road scrounging too.
Wasn't the best catch, but with a 3, 6, and 8yr old I was happy. They were very excited to go out on our little late night adventure. We had them all pumped up for it and they had a great time. I did also, there's just something about watching three kids rip a bunch of night crawlers out of the ground.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 501086
> View attachment 501087
> Rain stopped so back to scrounging, went out to cut a couple lodge pole pine blow downs on a friends place.


Wow, what a view.
Love seeing the 576 out, I was wondering where it was in your last pictures.
Is the burn on the trees from forest fires.


----------



## Fourced

chipper1 said:


> We spent sometime just down the road scrounging too.
> Wasn't the best catch, but with a 3, 6, and 8yr old I was happy. They were very excited to go out on our little late night adventure. We had them all pumped up for it and they had a great time. I did also, there's just something about watching three kids rip a bunch of night crawlers out of the ground.View attachment 501108


Brett, you could fill that bucket in my backyard on a good night.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Well , for a brief moment somewhere in Nova Scotia ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give the chimney a quick clean so I shovelled the fire in a bucket , cleaned the chimney , threw the fire back in with some low grade wood and presto !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in business LOL



and nary did the fire know any difference!


----------



## dancan

The temps are finally starting to turn around , might have to split some kindling and buy some matches .


----------



## MustangMike

Made my first deliveries of this year to my daughter (2 loads, one cord), still has to be split, a mix of White Oak & Cherry. Stacked it up on that wall all by myself!

Also, that MS440 I reclaimed from the dead (cleaned the transfer off the cylinder) is running very strong for a non ported saw, and I like that is has compression relief (unlike my 2 044s). I will be bringing it to the CT GTG this Sat. Has an HD-2 air filter, dp muffler, timing advance and base gasket delete. My brother says it feels like a strong MS460! (and he has had one for 12 years).

Enjoy the pics: Load #1, Load #2, stacked (2 pics), and some Red Oak at the site that still need to be cut to length.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> And still on match #2 LOL
> 
> Nice day up here so after the honey do list was done ,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few stems that needed to be hauled back to the landing so off I went .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them winched to the tractor and even got that leaning spruce before I hauled out of there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top was a little branchy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all hitched up and off to the landing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all going smooth until
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't so pretty on the other side
> But with a little bit of filing , and , a little bit more filing and I was back in business .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a load of sugar maple and spruce
> Some of the spruce was from the edge of a swamp , a section of one of the spruce had this dark heart which I thought was rot at first glance , I was wrong , it was pitch , the white wood is dry and the pitch burns like gasoline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !



yes, you did!  I do like logging pix, in wilderness really good, firewood, chain saw and tractor pix!!! the latter, especially if they have chains on the rear wheels... always amps up the drama!  enjoyed the show... chains and saws, logging it out... do it get much better?? 

maybe bigger, but not much better. and these ops... more than big enuff to meet my needs! or wants... can you say: _" wood sure tire me out!"_ even though I can still do 17 hr days as done yesterday...

rock in trunk noted...


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Wow, what a view.
> Love seeing the 576 out, I was wondering where it was in your last pictures.
> Is the burn on the trees from forest fires.


Thanks, it's a very beautiful place about 20 miles away.


Ya sure fun to cut with 576, was trying out my "new" 51 last time. Burn on trees here is from brush piles burned to close to them last fall.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounge of a different kind today. Couple free ducks to go with the poor lonely drake I've had in with my chickens. Been hacking away at my log pile when I haven't been hacking away (horrible man cold) The work is piling up and everything is getting greener!


----------



## Agent Orange

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 501179
> Scrounge of a different kind today. Couple free ducks to go with the poor lonely drake I've had in with my chickens. Been hacking away at my log pile when I haven't been hacking away (horrible man cold) The work is piling up and everything is getting greener!


Runners?


----------



## Agent Orange

Mine are getting big.


----------



## MustangMike

My older daughter has Ducks, Chickens & Quail. They sell the Duck & Quail eggs to restaurants.


----------



## JustJeff

Agent Orange said:


> Runners?


Yep. These gals are Indian runners. My drake is a runner / Muscovy cross. He's been living with chickens all his life so he may be psychologically damaged. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> My older daughter has Ducks, Chickens & Quail. They sell the Duck & Quail eggs to restaurants.


I like the duck eggs. Quail eggs are fine but you need about 5 of em. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

My 10 yr old daughter came trotting out of her room with her iPad to show me this ad. The future of scrounging is secure!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, it's a very beautiful place about 20 miles away.View attachment 501161
> 
> 
> Ya sure fun to cut with 576, trying out my "new" 51 last time. Burn on trees here is from brush piles burned to close to them last fall.



looks like the Ponderosa to me...


----------



## svk

Got the Mac assembled and it fired on the second pull. Darn recoil spring got sucked in to the housing so I got to rewind that SOB and put enough of a hook into the end so it stays put. Fired it up and after some minor adjustments she's ready to go. 

I'll put the bar on this week and do some test cuts. I'll try to get a video too.


----------



## chipper1

Fourced said:


> Brett, you could fill that bucket in my backyard on a good night.


Thanks Ben.
The problem is that we left at 9pm and were home by 10pm. If we spent the same amount of time at your place we would not have been home til 11:15, and that's a little late on a school night. Not for the kids, but for my wife .


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 501179
> Scrounge of a different kind today. Couple free ducks to go with the poor lonely drake I've had in with my chickens. Been hacking away at my log pile when I haven't been hacking away (horrible man cold) The work is piling up and everything is getting greener!


Sorry to hear about the cough, mine is finally gone. About 6-7 weeks, never have I had a cough that long. My rib that was dislocated from the coughing is still sore though.
Prayers sent for you WN.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got the Mac assembled and it fired on the second pull. Darn recoil spring got sucked in to the housing so I got to rewind that SOB and put enough of a hook into the end so it stays put. Fired it up and after some minor adjustments she's ready to go.
> 
> I'll put the bar on this week and do some test cuts. I'll try to get a video too.
> 
> View attachment 501257


That is a bummer, had that on a kids quad last summer.
It's getting listed this week, my boy just stepped up to a TRX90.

Sorry to bring it up, but the table still has a lot on it. 
Well at least you didn't get the suburban dirty hauling wood.

What do you use for your videos, utube?
That video of the 044 took forever to load.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That is a bummer, had that on a kids quad last summer.
> It's getting listed this week, my boy just stepped up to a TRX90.
> 
> Sorry to bring it up, but the table still has a lot on it.
> Well at least you didn't get the suburban dirty hauling wood.
> 
> What do you use for your videos, utube?
> That video of the 044 took forever to load.


Just YouTube?


----------



## dancan

I went out yesterday to add to my meagre pile of firewood .
I had a pine tree that I blocked up (WTF was I thinking) so I drug out the tractor and winched the blocks to the trailer .
Drug them out using some antique log dogs .






















I had to half a few rounds to get them loaded , I gave 1/2 the load away , he wanted to pay me , I told him when I pay for the wood he could pay me , until then I won't take any money .
Brought the other half home and split it up .



























Still a little wet .






It was a great day





Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## farmer steve

nice load Dancan. but......... it would have looked better in the van.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice pics dancan


----------



## svk

It lives!

Need to clean out the carb but everything works, finally!

Before 



After


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> It lives!
> 
> Need to clean out the carb but everything works, finally!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 501398
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 501399



Idle reminds me of an old batavus moped we had, pedal fast and dump the clutch. Nice work!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It lives!
> 
> Need to clean out the carb but everything works, finally!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 501398
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 501399



Nice, and it sounds great.
Good to get those projects done and to be able to move forward with the confidence that you can tackle something bigger.
What's the next project.


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds great, but my days of running saws w/o AV are behind me. Don't mind rubber AV at all, but do not like saws w/o AV!


----------



## chipper1

My project for the day and tomorrow morning was the intake gasket on my suburban(those have av right).
Not the fun-nest thing, but considering I haven't done anything but basic stuff to it since I got it, I'm not about to complain.
I am going to go back out for a few minutes and organize things so I'm ready in the morning.
Also, the step I've been using to stand on while working on this beast was scrounged on a trash day from someone's trash. I figured it would be great for when I pressure was the cars to get up a bit higher.
Also managed to catch this little scrounger. The picture was taken with him on the step I was talking about.
Check out how long the tail is and how long the back legs are, looked like a kangaroo. I probably killed and endangered mouse. Anyone ever seen one like it before.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> It lives!
> 
> Need to clean out the carb but everything works, finally!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 501398
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 501399



Wow it really cleaned up nice!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, and it sounds great.
> Good to get those projects done and to be able to move forward with the confidence that you can tackle something bigger.
> What's the next project.


350 husky, p and c arrived yesterday.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> My project for the day and tomorrow morning was the intake gasket on my suburban(those have av right).
> Not the fun-nest thing, but considering I haven't done anything but basic stuff to it since I got it, I'm not about to complain.
> I am going to go back out for a few minutes and organize things so I'm ready in the morning.
> Also, the step I've been using to stand on while working on this beast was scrounged on a trash day from someone's trash. I figured it would be great for when I pressure was the cars to get up a bit higher.
> Also managed to catch this little scrounger. The picture was taken with him on the step I was talking about.
> Check out how long the tail is and how long the back legs are, looked like a kangaroo. I probably killed and endangered mouse. Anyone ever seen one like it before.View attachment 501409
> View attachment 501410


Figured it out, it was a meadow jumping mouse.
There is also a woodland jumping mouse that looks almost the same but has a white tip on the tail.
It is not an endangered species .
That being said they do not seem to be a nuisance so I would not have killed it if I knew that.
They live in holes in the ground that have multiple rooms, not in my house with multiple rooms lol.
I guess it is rare to see one in the wild and there are only up to 10 in a 10+ acre area except the first month when they are born.
Thought you guys might want to know all that, I love learning myself.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 350 husky, p and c arrived yesterday.


Nice, I forgot about that one. Did you go with the 346 P&C.
That should be a piece of cake after working on the little mac.
From what I have seen, they are just like a 353 when cutting. The only major difference is the air filter access.
I love the 353, a little better lower end torque(if that can be said for a 50cc saw lol) than the 346.
I also like the 450 rancher which is a tad less on power than what yours should be, and only has one bar nut(worked just fine for me though).
Let us know how it goes. I have a 353 I may do also as I bought it scored, we'll see.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, I forgot about that one. Did you go with the 346 P&C.
> That should be a piece of cake after working on the little mac.
> From what I have seen, they are just like a 353 when cutting. The only major difference is the air filter access.
> I love the 353, a little better lower end torque(if that can be said for a 50cc saw lol) than the 346.
> I also like the 450 rancher which is a tad less on power than what yours should be, and only has one bar nut(worked just fine for me though).
> Let us know how it goes. I have a 353 I may do also as I bought it scored, we'll see.


Well I bought a 45mm Chinese P and C set (marketed by Huztl but branded Farmertec) because it was priced to move but will probably use that piston in the OE 45MM cylinder if we can salvage it. The Chinese cylinder ports are really shoddy and need significant clean up so I will probably keep that one as a spare and we will port it so it flows decently.

FWIW, fellow AS'er Mattyo did a test of a bunch of different cylinders and the Hyway one came out on top even over the OE 346. If you want that 353 to rip I would go in that direction.


----------



## hardpan

I remember that Mattyo review. Money saving info there. Good reminder svk.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I bought a 45mm Chinese P and C set (marketed by Huztl but branded Farmertec) because it was priced to move but will probably use that piston in the OE 45MM cylinder if we can salvage it. The Chinese cylinder ports are really shoddy and need significant clean up so I will probably keep that one as a spare and we will port it so it flows decently.
> 
> FWIW, fellow AS'er Mattyo did a test of a bunch of different cylinders and the Hyway one came out on top even over the OE 346. If you want that 353 to rip I would go in that direction.



Thanks svk.
I planned on getting one, but want the larger one, they are only $30-40 and are not a bad deal.
I think I may just send my saw to someone who has everything set up to do it, and have the P&C sent there as well.
Mine has other issues as well so for the amount of hassle, I could be doing other things.
It would also be on the 346 platform(353) so I feel that makes it more sellable down the rd if I find something else to play with.
Talking about it is making me get a little more anxious to do it, especially since the cost of the saw was paid last summer and the rest is a relatively small amount. I also have a brand new 18" B&C all ready to go for it. Besides I only have a few 50cc saws right now so you know I "need" another LOL.
Maybe I will get it ready to ship today, but first I need to get my butt outside and finish the intake on the suburban.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks svk.
> I planned on getting one, but want the larger one, they are only $30-40 and are not a bad deal.
> I think I may just send my saw to someone who has everything set up to do it, and have the P&C sent there as well.
> Mine has other issues as well so for the amount of hassle, I could be doing other things.
> If I have 200-250 total into a nice ported saw and I don't have to do anything but ship it, that's not to bad to me.
> It would also be on the 346 platform(353) so I feel that makes it more sellable down the rd if I find something else to play with.
> Talking about it is making me get a little more anxious to do it, especially since the cost of the saw was paid last summer and the rest is a relatively small amount. I also have a brand new 18" B&C all ready to go for it. Besides I only have a few 50cc saws right now so you know I "need" another LOL.
> Maybe I will get it ready to ship today, but first I need to get my butt outside and finish the intake on the suburban.


I'll continue this via PM, dont want to let saw porting take over what is normally a calm thread.


----------



## MustangMike

What Matt's test does not answer is if the AM parts have the consistency of OEM, or did he just get lucky?


----------



## wudpirat

Steve: I have a couple of Mac-10s, but the starters are on the other side.
Mike is correct, they are beasts, lots of power and noise, they will shiver your timbers, lots of vibs.
I can only run mine about 30 min and the hand goes numb. besides I have gentler saw to run.
The 455 rancher and the Makita 6400s are easier on the old body.
Wet, cold, raw today, may have to use another match to get the chill out of the house.
Hope the WX gets better, I have tons of wood to split and more on the way, the scrounge comes to me.
Dancan: I luv the pics of the pine splittings, I could smell the pine sap from here. When I get it fresh, I cut a stripe
down the bark with the saw and as it dries the bark peels off. Also kills the bugs, beetles etc. 
Also keeps Ms House Wren busy as she picks up a free meal.
It's a win,win, I get the wood free , the birds get free bugs and I get to heat the house free.

If it's free, It's for me.

Ugly Coyote Logging, Blow downs and wind falls preferred, Put it on the ground, I'll take it.
Just too old and fat to climb.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> What Matt's test does not answer is if the AM parts have the consistency of OEM, or did he just get lucky?


That is typically a matter of what the supplier demands from the place of origin.
They give us what we tell them we want.
It's our own people who have sold us out on the Chinese scooters and Honda clone motors, and now the Asian saws and parts(not saying all the products are bad, they are not). The new county line splitters with "Kohler" motors, Chinese clone motors. They will run for a long time and probably out last some of the more expensive alternatives out there, but they certainly are not a GX series Honda motor.
So if you get the parts from the same people he did you should have good consistency, although it is not an oem quality kit. For those who are unaware the 346 kits have dropped in price substantially in the recent past, and that has helped make them a more viable option and takes out the guess work of the consistency.
I am calm svk, and only stating the facts.


----------



## mainewoods

You fellers sure have been busy! Good to see scrounging is alive and well. lol


----------



## chipper1

mainewoods said:


> You fellers sure have been busy! Good to see scrounging is alive and well. lol


Hey Clint.
We have been taking advantage of the warmer weather/ early spring season.
Have you been able to get into your scrounging full tilt yet.


----------



## mainewoods

I have been in full scrounge mode for a while now. One reason I haven't posted much. The other reason is fishing season started, and the brook trout have been awful hungry this spring. I'm usually pretty tired after cuttin' wood all day. 10 cord don't come too easy when it's just me doin' it. It don't get done just staring at the trees. lol


----------



## svk

Brook trout?


----------



## mainewoods

Yes, brook trout. Nothin' better than a pan fried brookie, in real butter, and a mess of fresh picked fiddleheads.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Yes, brook trout. Nothin' better than a pan fried brookie, in real butter, and a mess of fresh picked fiddleheads.


Fiddle heads too! Oh man. Quit teasing!!!

I hear the morels are about 45 miles south of us. I'm going to try and get out soon to see if I can find any.


----------



## Logger nate

mainewoods said:


> Yes, brook trout. Nothin' better than a pan fried brookie, in real butter, and a mess of fresh picked fiddleheads.


Wow, that sounds good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 501086
> View attachment 501087
> Rain stopped so back to scrounging, went out to cut a couple lodge pole pine blow downs on a friends place.



sure is some pretty country... like that meadow across the pond...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Took my scrounge boat out on its first fishing trip today. After both bearing caps flew off. I guess the last guy bought ones that were slightly small. Actually found some at an echo dealer for a buck apiece and borrowed a hammer to install. That cs 620 is quite a good looking piece of equipment. Made it to the lake and my son caught a nice lake trout. Only fish of the day and my dumb bum left it on the stringer and learned how to take a rope out of a prop over 42 degree water. No fish. Lol but had much needed dad son time with oldest boy.



_>and my son caught a nice lake trout_

oh boy!!!! 

_> stringer - rope - prop - No fish._

oh no!!!


----------



## mortalitool

Howdy fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

hiya


----------



## svk

This white ash burl is heading to a woodworker tomorrow. He's going to cut it into slabs and hopefully we'll get a couple of coffee tabletops out of it.


----------



## svk

@mortalitool hooked me up with this sweet little saw today. Thanks buddy!


----------



## koomie

Dropped this pine that the wind blew the top out of. Nice and straight and sat up nicely on piles of dry wood that we had sitting there. Thats a 30 inch bar on my 441.


----------



## chipper1

koomie said:


> View attachment 501775
> View attachment 501776
> 
> 
> Dropped this pine that the wind blew the top out of. Nice and straight and sat up nicely on piles of dry wood that we had sitting there. Thats a 30 inch bar on my 441.


Nice looking pine there koomie.
How do you process those narrow(to me) chunks.
Do your stoves take smaller pieces of wood.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> @mortalitool hooked me up with this sweet little saw today. Thanks buddy!
> 
> View attachment 501773
> View attachment 501774


No problem! She is a classic aye

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## koomie

Each ring is approximately 14 inches long. We use a diesel powered splitter.
[photo=medium]815[/photo]


----------



## KiwiBro

No buyers for old man pine lumber in your neck of the woods, koomie? Still, it makes good firewood, even if many people don't realise how good.


----------



## koomie

Mainly a couple of guys here with portable mills that make 5x5 or 4x4 posts for deer fences. These trees grow huge down here but when we get snow or sudden change in wind direction, they break pretty easy.


----------



## KiwiBro

They are fun to drop in the Far North too. Next felling job is gums about the same DBH but way taller. Drop, mill, season, kiln, run into flooring and decking, and firewood the rest of the trees. Should keep me busy for farking ages. Need something bigger than the dolmar 7900 and 32" bar though. Let a mint husky 2100 slip through my fingers last year. Kicking myself about it now.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> @mortalitool hooked me up with this sweet little saw today. Thanks buddy!
> 
> View attachment 501773
> View attachment 501774



I used one of those when it was new in the late 70's I think. Decent little saw. I don't remember it not having any dawg? Add it to the Mac and the working collection grows.


----------



## mortalitool

hardpan said:


> I used one of those when it was new in the late 70's I think. Decent little saw. I don't remember it not having any dawg? Add it to the Mac and the working collection grows.


Cool! I was kinda wondering what happened to the dawg as well. I'm working on another saw of the same make and model and it to is missing the dawg. Hmmmmm. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 501790
> 
> They are fun to drop in the Far North too. Next felling job is gums about the same DBH but way taller. Drop, mill, season, kiln, run into flooring and decking, and firewood the rest of the trees. Should keep me busy for farking ages. Need something bigger than the dolmar 7900 and 32" bar though. Let a mint husky 2100 slip through my fingers last year. Kicking myself about it now.


That pine makes the dolmar look like a kids toy. But we all know they are bad machines for power to weight ratios.
Looks like you dropped it to the high side into the back of the pasture. Do you have any more pictures of it.


----------



## chipper1

koomie said:


> Each ring is approximately 14 inches long. We use a diesel powered splitter.
> [photo="medium"]815[/photo]


Nice. 
You guys sure have a lot of heavy duty equipment there. Is that the norm, or are you guys the exceptions. Is this for your use or resale.
I see the pictures with the heavy duty trailers, and I know that gum is some heavy stuff, just wonder is most the stuff people cut that heavy, or do many burn the softwoods too.


----------



## chipper1

mortalitool said:


> No problem! She is a classic aye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


mortalitool my boy likes your hat.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> That pine makes the dolmar look like a kids toy. But we all know they are bad machines for power to weight ratios.
> Looks like you dropped it to the high side into the back of the pasture. Do you have any more pictures of it.


Dolly is great saw. But the need for something bigger is not going away anytime soon. A pity I haven't enough money yet for a big saw. If I had the money, there's lots of gear I need to buy or make up to complete the big wood harvest and process jigsaw puzzle. One day, I hope. Pine was dropped to the left. Was my first time using a bottle Jack for lift. Pics on my laptop. Will post next time I'm able. Didn't do a perfect job with the cuts though, but should be good for a laugh when you see it. I now use two x 10t bottle jacks and 8t of winch cable pull if I need to persuade some trees off their lean and wedges alone won't do it. Especially the red gums bc the fibres are brittle and I can't seem to swing them with much success. Only once have I managed to get a good amount of swing on one and that took ages and was dicey.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> I used one of those when it was new in the late 70's I think. Decent little saw. I don't remember it not having any dawg? Add it to the Mac and the working collection grows.


Lots of saws from where I'm from don't have dawgs. I guess when you are only cutting aspen and pine you don't really need them?


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Dolly is great saw. But the need for something bigger is not going away anytime soon. A pity I haven't enough money yet for a big saw. If I had the money, there's lots of gear I need to buy or make up to complete the big wood harvest and process jigsaw puzzle. One day, I hope. Pine was dropped to the left. Was my first time using a bottle Jack for lift. Pics on my laptop. Will post next time I'm able. Didn't do a perfect job with the cuts though, but should be good for a laugh when you see it. I now use two x 10t bottle jacks and 8t of winch cable pull if I need to persuade some trees off their lean and wedges alone won't do it. Especially the red gums bc the fibres are brittle and I can't seem to swing them with much success. Only once have I managed to get a good amount of swing on one and that took ages and was dicey.


Great info.
Looking forward to the pictures, doubt I will laugh to much as I don't normally work with trees over 30" and most of the ones I have were felled by someone else and I was just the lucky one who cleaned up the aftermath.
So when you are setting up for the jack do you use wedges to hold the tree on the hinge and from setting back or do you not cut that far into it as to allow it to sit back. Seems with pine being brittle you could pop the hinge wood if trying to "persuade some trees off their lean" as i have seen this happen before on smaller trees and the tree ends up going right where they didn't want it to . Always nice to get a big bull rope in the tree up high or a cable to give some assistance in those cases, and it sounds as though the red gums would be even more susceptible to breaking the hinge. We have a lot of dead ash trees and these can be very bad if they are to rotten as you don't even get in to set up the hinge and they are already falling. I have a group of smaller ones(7-10") to remove next week along with two larger ones(12-14"). They are all still solid and the hinges will hold well, but a couple have very bad leans and will need a lot of help to over come it. I will be using my tractor to persuade some to go where I want and the skidding winch to direct others. I'll get some pictures of the before and after, but there may not be any action shots as it will be a time sensitive job with the power company dropping lines so we can work as some are bare wires and they will drop the service to the house as well.


----------



## chipper1

Well I managed to scrounge a little wood from my golf course scrounge spot last night after a mowing job.
I also made another contact for some maple off a construction site. When we left I was looking at the pile, not to big of one, and said I wonder how many trees it is or if it was just one bigger one and my boy responds saying it was definitely more than one I saw at least two hinges in the pile. Interesting the things kids pick up. Then as we pulled out we saw two stumps.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## JustJeff

My next scrounge. No that's not me up there! It's a young arborist we hired to take this tree down at my father in laws place. He is doing a fantastic job rigging and lowering pieces down and swinging limbs from over the roof. Once it's on the ground, it's all mine. I unfortunately got my hands on his 562 running full skip on a 24" bar...sigh...I think I'm in love!


----------



## JustJeff

This is the aftermath. Arborist left it pretty tidy and chipped all the brush. This is a 30" dbh tree if you're on a step ladder! The rest is up to me and my boys. Leaning heavy on the boys cause my man cold turned out to be pneumonia and I've been out of commission since Tuesday.
I better get back in shape quick, cause my farmer buddy called last night and he has another load for me!


----------



## svk

Get better soon then get that wood split!


----------



## svk

Darn things just keep jumping into my truck. If this thing starts it will be going into the you suck thread. 




The last two saws my grandpa owned were a C-5 and a Super EZ. Ironically I acquired both of those models this week.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Darn things just keep jumping into my truck. If this thing starts it will be going into the you suck thread.
> 
> View attachment 502025
> 
> 
> The last two saws my grandpa owned were a C-5 and a Super EZ. Ironically I acquired both of those models this week.


Sweet, better get that 350 finished quick, and keep your doors locked from now on.


----------



## JustJeff

Cool. I really dig the old saws. I want a super 2.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 502010
> View attachment 502011
> This is the aftermath. Arborist left it pretty tidy and chipped all the brush. This is a 30" dbh tree if you're on a step ladder! The rest is up to me and my boys. Leaning heavy on the boys cause my man cold turned out to be pneumonia and I've been out of commission since Tuesday.
> I better get back in shape quick, cause my farmer buddy called last night and he has another load for me!


Looks like a mini GTG waiting to happen, sorry Wood Nazi you will need to stay home away from us .
I see in there, someone will need to bring refreshments.
In all seriousness I hope you get better quick, that "man cold" ain't no joke.


----------



## svk

Busy day tomorrow. Going to buck the last ~2.5 cords of aspen in the woods and let my helper start hauling it out. Lots of projects around the cabin to get it ready for my first guests next weekend. Then having parents in law over for dinner for early ma's day. To add a degree of difficulty our cooking range is out and new one being installed next week so I'm confined to cooking with crockpot, grill, and camp stove. I'll figure it out. 

Going to christen the Dolmar and if time allows, try and start the blue Homie.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Darn things just keep jumping into my truck. If this thing starts it will be going into the you suck thread.
> 
> View attachment 502025
> 
> 
> The last two saws my grandpa owned were a C-5 and a Super EZ. Ironically I acquired both of those models this week.



Good Karma. Have you purchased a lottery ticket lately?


----------



## svk

No but I should!


----------



## svk

Bucked up 6 good sized aspen this morning with the 562 and did tops with the PS-32. The little Dolmar performed well. I didn't expect to be able to dig into the dawgs on a 32 cc saw but this little thing impressed me. I'd say this will cut circles around my 361 and I think it cut better than a 4218 as well. 

Swapped the 20" to 16" on the 562. That was fun until I rocked my good Stihl RS chain. Even cut well with a loop of Oregon safety chain I scrounged to finish the job.


----------



## svk

You guys like my "new" scrounged work table?


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> You guys like my "new" scrounged work table?
> 
> View attachment 502110


We don't want you maring up that beautiful top on that work surface


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> We don't want you maring up that beautiful top on that work surface


Not worried. The thing was missing trim and has a broken wheel.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Darn things just keep jumping into my truck. If this thing starts it will be going into the you suck thread.
> 
> View attachment 502025
> 
> 
> The last two saws my grandpa owned were a C-5 and a Super EZ. Ironically I acquired both of those models this week.


Hi five bud! 


svk said:


> Darn things just keep jumping into my truck. If this thing starts it will be going into the you suck thread.
> 
> View attachment 502025
> 
> 
> The last two saws my grandpa owned were a C-5 and a Super EZ. Ironically I acquired both of those models this week.


Hi five bud!






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

svk said:


> You guys like my "new" scrounged work table?



Dude... that thing is only good for working on the new, *computerized* saws!


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the CT GTG today, and ended up getting all my saws dynoed. They all did well, but a few of them did VERY WELL. I'm waiting to be sent the official results.

It was a real good time!


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Looking forward to the pictures


Found one. You can see where I haven't a nice line on the face cut for the hinge, and have undercut the far side of the hinge heaps. Also, on the near side of the butt, most of those kerf marks are when the bar was bouncing/kicking back when I was trying to plunge cut. I was cutting at about shoulder height on that side and couldn't get stable enough to get good pressure on the 'good' quadrant of the bar nose when plunging.
It was the first time I have used a bottle jack and I have tidied up my technique allot since then. If you have never used jacks for lift, I recommend you give it a try. I'm really surprised by how much lift I can get compared to bashing wedges. Still use wedges when using jacks, but more for holding or small lift and to back up the jacks in case they fail.







chipper1 said:


> So when you are setting up for the jack do you use wedges to hold the tree on the hinge and from setting back or do you not cut that far into it as to allow it to sit back.


 Most of the time I'm using jacks, it's because the tree is big and leaning the wrong way. As such, I often place the jack in first and take some load before cutting the face. I had one like that this morning. It also highlighted my need for a larger saw because the hinge was twice as long as the full length of my saw (from end of handle to end of 32" bar!). I would have needed about a 40"+ bar to get the cuts to connected when coming from both sides. I recall when I thought a 32" bar was big. It was woefully undersized this morning.


chipper1 said:


> Seems with pine being brittle you could pop the hinge wood if trying to "persuade some trees off their lean" as i have seen this happen before on smaller trees and the tree ends up going right where they didn't want it to


 That's always a concerns for me when using jacks. I don't know enough to know how far might be too much for the hinges so generally leave 'em quite fat if there's heaps of lean to overcome, and a fairly shallow face too. But I don't really know what I'm doing so maybe I'm just doing it wrong. That said, I actually find pine here (mainly what you'd call Monterey Pine up there I think) has quite pliable fibres that hang on and are wonderful for swinging the trees rather than having to use jacks or really beating on wedges. That is, if there is room to swing them and no real hazards to worry about. I've achieved well over 90 degrees of swing with our pine, but because red gum fibres seem very brittle, my best is only about 20 degrees. 


chipper1 said:


> We have a lot of dead ash trees and these can be very bad if they are to rotten


 Sure does suck when the wood is too soft to rely on. When in doubt, I try to get a line up the tree to at least hold if not pull it over if I strike too much rot. This morning, I had that but had tried twice to get a line up there and failed both times and because there were no hazards, I went a head and dropped it anyway. Was lucky the 1/4 of the hinge wood that wasn't rotten was on the side of the hinge I needed it, and I found enough not-soft wood for the jack to press against.


chipper1 said:


> I'll get some pictures of the before and after, but there may not be any action shots as it will be a time sensitive job with the power company dropping lines so we can work as some are bare wires and they will drop the service to the house as well.


 Cool. Yes please. So often, it's hard to find the time for pictures. I wish I could take more but am always under the gun and focussed on not killing myself or worse, anyone/thing else.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Found one. You can see where I haven't a nice line on the face cut for the hinge, and have undercut the far side of the hinge heaps. Also, on the near side of the butt, most of those kerf marks are when the bar was bouncing/kicking back when I was trying to plunge cut. I was cutting at about shoulder height on that side and couldn't get stable enough to get good pressure on the 'good' quadrant of the bar nose when plunging.
> It was the first time I have used a bottle jack and I have tidied up my technique allot since then. If you have never used jacks for lift, I recommend you give it a try. I'm really surprised by how much lift I can get compared to bashing wedges. Still use wedges when using jacks, but more for holding or small lift and to back up the jacks in case they fail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 502218
> 
> 
> Most of the time I'm using jacks, it's because the tree is big and leaning the wrong way. As such, I often place the jack in first and take some load before cutting the face. I had one like that this morning. It also highlighted my need for a larger saw because the hinge was twice as long as the full length of my saw (from end of handle to end of 32" bar!). I would have needed about a 40"+ bar to get the cuts to connected when coming from both sides. I recall when I thought a 32" bar was big. It was woefully undersized this morning.
> That's always a concerns for me when using jacks. I don't know enough to know how far might be too much for the hinges so generally leave 'em quite fat if there's heaps of lean to overcome, and a fairly shallow face too. But I don't really know what I'm doing so maybe I'm just doing it wrong. That said, I actually find pine here (mainly what you'd call Monterey Pine up there I think) has quite pliable fibres that hang on and are wonderful for swinging the trees rather than having to use jacks or really beating on wedges. That is, if there is room to swing them and no real hazards to worry about. I've achieved well over 90 degrees of swing with our pine, but because red gum fibres seem very brittle, my best is only about 20 degrees.
> Sure does suck when the wood is too soft to rely on. When in doubt, I try to get a line up the tree to at least hold if not pull it over if I strike too much rot. This morning, I had that but had tried twice to get a line up there and failed both times and because there were no hazards, I went a head and dropped it anyway. Was lucky the 1/4 of the hinge wood that wasn't rotten was on the side of the hinge I needed it, and I found enough not-soft wood for the jack to press against.
> Cool. Yes please. So often, it's hard to find the time for pictures. I wish I could take more but am always under the gun and focussed on not killing myself or worse, anyone/thing else.


Thanks for sharing the pictures and what you've learned KiwiBro, 100% proper or not it's all part of learning, like I always say "there is more than one way to skin a cat"(sorry cat lovers, I'm sure you get the point, and realize I've never done it lol).

When dealing with very large trees in comparison to the bar length I have done a very open face cut then a plunge cut into the center of the notch and swept from the inside of the tree out, then you connect to the inside sweeping cut from the outside(this leaves a slot in the hinge and can get you in trouble on a weak tree). You can use a fairly small bar to cut a relatively large tree. I have found it easier to meet(or at least get close) to matching the cuts than starting on one side of the tree and working all the way around the tree for the back cut, and you will also be able to achieve a hinge closer to 80% rather than somewhere in the middle.
I also like a thin(top to bottom)tip on the bar I use for doing plunge cuts as it doesn't hardly chatter. Make sure you don't take your rakers down to far if you plan on doing plunge cuts as that will also make it chatter, all the more on hardwood to.

I need to go over to my buddies to help move his chicken coop to a different location(it's right where I plan to drop a couple of the trees).
I will get some pictures of the before. This is one of the larger ones out of three I already took care of, my hinge was a little off as well, but the power lines were still in the air when I was finished lol. Directly behind the stump is another one of the larger ones that I will be cutting, you can see it is missing a lot of bark already, perfect for this winters wood. To me this is the perfect sized tree to work with for firewood. 
I think I may have already posted these, but couldn't find them.


----------



## svk

My buddy is borrowing my splitter next weekend so I figured I better "pop the cherry" before I brought it over to him.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My buddy is borrowing my splitter next weekend so I figured I better "pop the cherry" before I brought it over to him.


It's still pretty!

Maybe think about some type of guard for the engine and filter to keep splits from bouncing off of them - a common occurance, as I am told?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> It's still pretty!
> 
> Maybe think about some type of guard for the engine and filter to keep splits from bouncing off of them - a common occurance, as I am told?
> 
> Philbert


Yes. Also some sort of guard to protect the engine from road debris. The recoil is full of dirt everytime I drive down a gravel road.


----------



## JustJeff

Well I couldn't do it, I couldn't stay off the saw. So I cut about 3/4 cord and now I'm pooped out. Wife is giving me what for.


----------



## JCMC

Got a load of Sycamore yesterday, miserable splitting wood


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Yes. Also some sort of guard to protect the engine from road debris. The recoil is full of dirt everytime I drive down a gravel road.


That could just be some type of drawstring bag that you cinch around the entire engine, _once it has cooled off_.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> When dealing with very large trees in comparison to the bar length I have done a very open face cut then a plunge cut into the center of the notch and swept from the inside of the tree out, then you connect to the inside sweeping cut from the outside(this leaves a slot in the hinge and can get you in trouble on a weak tree). You can use a fairly small bar to cut a relatively large tree. I have found it easier to meet(or at least get close) to matching the cuts than starting on one side of the tree and working all the way around the tree for the back cut, and you will also be able to achieve a hinge closer to 80% rather than somewhere in the middle.
> I also like a thin(top to bottom)tip on the bar I use for doing plunge cuts as it doesn't hardly chatter. Make sure you don't take your rakers down to far if you plan on doing plunge cuts as that will also make it chatter, all the more on hardwood to.
> 
> I need to go over to my buddies to help move his chicken coop to a different location(it's right where I plan to drop a couple of the trees).
> I will get some pictures of the before. This is one of the larger ones out of three I already took care of, my hinge was a little off as well, but the power lines were still in the air when I was finished lol. Directly behind the stump is another one of the larger ones that I will be cutting, you can see it is missing a lot of bark already, perfect for this winters wood. To me this is the perfect sized tree to work with for firewood.
> I think I may have already posted these, but couldn't find them.


Thanks for the info. Looks like the tree was leaning towards the power lines. Scary stuff.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1, I use a 1/4" poly rope to get my cuts to line up where I want them. I just tie the rope around the tree then spray it wit my orange marking paint. Take the rope off and you have a nice clean 1/4" line of bark to get perfect cuts every time. Also use the paint to mark where I want my hinge cut to be too. I do this only on trees that matter where they land. Ain't no shame in cheating to make sure it goes where you want.


----------



## dancan

Slim pickens for adding to the pile of wood this weekend , all I managed to get was to cut up some 4' that I had hauled home last fall and a bit of slabwood .












I cut up some Zogger wood wild cherry but I'll keep that stuff for the BBQ .
I also got a call from a fella that bought a houselot in the development where we have the tractors , he's clearing his own lot but wanted to know if I wanted the spruce he drug up to the road ...... LOL


----------



## dancan

BTW , 39* here with some rain on the way .


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> chipper1, I use a 1/4" poly rope to get my cuts to line up where I want them. I just tie the rope around the tree then spray it wit my orange marking paint. Take the rope off and you have a nice clean 1/4" line of bark to get perfect cuts every time. Also use the paint to mark where I want my hinge cut to be too. I do this only on trees that matter where they land. Ain't no shame in cheating to make sure it goes where you want.


That's a heck of an idea! I'm gonna use that.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> BTW , 39* here with some rain on the way .


We had mid 90's on Friday with 70's last two days. Smoke was real thick from that Canadian fire. Lots of fires to the south and east of me too. 

Here's Friday evening. Luckily it cleared out later that night.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> My buddy is borrowing my splitter next weekend so I figured I better "pop the cherry" before I brought it over to him. View attachment 502249


Looks to me more like "pop the birch" but I have no idea what that reference means...


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Looks to me more like "pop the birch" but I have no idea what that reference means...


Lol that's slang for "the first time".


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Lol that's slang for "the first time".


Yeah, I get the cherry, but "pop the birch" is slang for the first time, too?  Never mind...


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper1, I use a 1/4" poly rope to get my cuts to line up where I want them. I just tie the rope around the tree then spray it wit my orange marking paint. Take the rope off and you have a nice clean 1/4" line of bark to get perfect cuts every time. Also use the paint to mark where I want my hinge cut to be too. I do this only on trees that matter where they land. Ain't no shame in cheating to make sure it goes where you want.


Hey cantoo, I was wondering were you been.
Figured you were getting busy with sets as it's that time of yr.

That's a great tip, and would probably work great for what I was saying. Maybe I will do some cuts and take a few pictures in case what I said wasn't clear.
There is another trick you can use once you have the face cut made. You just take a little whip(straight stick)and put it into the center of the face cut to give you something to shoot for when you start from the other side.
Ain't no shame in sights on a gun either right.
The way I figure, the more accuracy needed the better the cheats required, some people are just better cheaters than others .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like the tree was leaning towards the power lines. Scary stuff.


I guess it was a little, but the more you do the better your confidence gets, although I don't think it was a very bad one since I didn't even put a rope in it.

Some of the ones I need to get on Wednesday are leaning very bad. There is one in particular that is over the neighbors garage/pole barn, if the hinge doesn't hold I will be in trouble and the pictures will be turned in to the insurance company. Before cutting that one the neighbor will need to give me permission as all these are freebies for a good friend. 
Not sure if any of that will even be happening because they are now calling for rain Wednesday.

I also realized when I came back here and saw my pictures that the tree that was behind the stump I dropped up the hill, and the other big one is on top of the hill not that one.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Does scrounging count if it's in my yard?


----------



## JustJeff

Woodyjiw said:


> Does scrounging count if it's in my yard?


Not if you have a cool skid steer with a grapple. That goes right from scrounger to "you suck"!! Lol.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Wood Nazi said:


> Not if you have a cool skid steer with a grapple. That goes right from scrounger to "you suck"!! Lol.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Marine5068

Found some Red oak at side of road the other day. Maybe five or six logs at about 10" diam.
Not a lot, but it's nice when it's cut to four or five foot lengths and easy access.
I'll slice 'er up and split stack it this weekend and it'll be good to go in a couple years.
Also the black flies are swarming right now up in my part of the woods.


----------



## svk

Warm weather brought out our sandflies in droves. I'm thinking next weekend will be my last hurrah with no skeeters. 

Despite having a very dry spring I've yet to see a tick.


----------



## zogger

Woodyjiw said:


> Does scrounging count if it's in my yard?



Sure does count! Great scrounge and what cool slabs!


----------



## dancan

All I got tonight is free spruce , no ash, no hard maple , no hedge , no oak , no locust , no beech no siree , just spruce .











But Hey !
Free is free


----------



## cantoo

My wife says I would buy anything as long as it was at an auction. Stopped in at a local nursery that has an auction sale every year, just to take a look. Bought almost 100 trees, various types and sizes, got some ornamental grass too. She was with me and even bought some herself. Glad I made a tree spade for my tractor last year, too bad I let someone borrow it, they didn't bring it back and now can't remember who it was. Used the trusty forks on the tractor to at least loosen the soil to make it a bit easier. Future firewood for my grandchildren I guess. Sale was at a sawmill, I spent more time nosing around the portable mills than the sale. He has stacks of ash all over the place. This is the mill that I used to buy my firewood logs from.


----------



## JeffGu

svk said:


> Smoke was real thick from that Canadian fire.



It looked like that here, too. In Nebraska. That's a lot of smoke, to make it clear down here.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Wish this was close to me https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/zip/5572517970.html


----------



## JustJeff

$40. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 502614
> $40. I couldn't help myself.


Always nice to see some different iron.


----------



## chipper1

Well guys the job isn't going as planned.
I'll be back later.


----------



## chipper1

Well, it wasn't that bad lol.
That was a 200yr old tree that feel down in ada mi. I will try 5o get a link later unless someone beats me to it.
Here's a few before I started.
Of course it was very rushed as the energy company stayed to put the lines back up as soon as I was done.


----------



## chipper1

Here's some of the carnage.


----------



## svk

Much of the state is getting very much needed rain today. Hope it keeps up so I can fire up the pit this weekend.

Last Friday we had highs in the mid 90's. This weekend we have an expected low of 26 with a chance of snow.


----------



## JustJeff

Whatever you get, we will get 2 days later. Keep me posted. Lol.


----------



## BGE541

Did some cutting today with the 51 very happy


----------



## JustJeff

BGE541 said:


> Did some cutting today with the 51 very happy



I'd be happy too, sounds great!


----------



## Mike Mulback

Hickory anyone? https://knoxville.craigslist.org/ard/5573654209.html
Wish that were close to me


----------



## koomie

I always try to fill the back of the truck up with dry wood when I have been out. It stacks nicely in the verandah ready to burn straight away.


----------



## chipper1

I managed to get a nice load out of the trees at my buddies house today.
Almost all of this load is ready to burn, some will just need to be split.
I still have at least load a good bit bigger, and there is a good chance I will need to come back for a third. I also have 5 more smaller trees to drop yet.

With the help of the kids the area I was hoping to get cleaned up, most everything was taken care of.


I should have it all on the pile tomorrow, that is if the rain svk is sending isn't to bad.


----------



## BGE541

Thank you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Much of the state is getting very much needed rain today. Hope it keeps up so I can fire up the pit this weekend.
> 
> Last Friday we had highs in the mid 90's. This weekend we have an expected low of 26 with a chance of snow.



_>This weekend we have an expected low of 26 with a chance of snow_

26! wow...  we r just under 90F! days... no chance of snow! if it snows, hope u post up some snow pix...


----------



## Ambull01

Still no wood from the tree guys. They keep sending emails out about possible deliveries. I don't think I'll ever see a dump truck of logs from them.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Still no wood from the tree guys. They keep sending emails out about possible deliveries. I don't think I'll ever see a dump truck of logs from them.


Call some other tree companies from just outside you area and let them know you have a spot to dump.
It's cheaper for them to dump close to where they are working than to drive to their spots in the area's they normally work or even to take it back to the shop.
When you call ask if the sell firewood, if they don't they will be more likely to drop some for you.
Just know this, when it comes it will be raining down more wood that you will be able to handle and you better have a large saw to take care of it all.
Also take care of the driver as he will have some say in what happens and many times is one of the partners or is the boss.


----------



## svk

This is off the Homelite I scrounged last week. Think I can maybe cut a couple dozen more cords before she's totally worn out?


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Well guys the job isn't going as planned.
> I'll be back later.View attachment 502689


Here' the story, thought it was kind of funny, this tree came down in the road I went down to go to my buddies to cut down the trees.
The van crushed in the picture was a good friend of theirs, small world.
The picture I posted earlier was taken by the minister of our church as he was going into ada for a meeting.
da-cascade/large-tree-falls-on-top-of-car-in-ada/185459503

Today I got all the trees cut up that I had dropped, and most all the branches cleaned up as well.
I only have 4 smaller trees leaning over a shed(natural fall would take them onto the shed, they will take a bit of rigging to get down without any damage it is the neighbors shed also. 
They can be seen just above the front corner of the white shed in this picture.
View attachment 502698


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> This is off the Homelite I scrounged last week. Think I can maybe cut a couple dozen more cords before she's totally worn out?
> 
> View attachment 502924


I can't see why not, just might want to jump up to.063 chain lol.


----------



## svk

I haven't run it yet but this saw is mint otherwise. I'm almost wondering if it was retired because it wouldn't cut worth a darn with this trashed bar?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I haven't run it yet but this saw is mint otherwise. I'm almost wondering if it was retired because it wouldn't cut worth a darn with this trashed bar?


Funny how something so minor could have happened, but it does everyday. I had the bar on my 550 get twisted a bit today by a log that rolled while I had the bar buried in it, kind of an odd deal. It seems ok, but I didn't cut much with it after that to find out.
That is a nice looking saw, I would like to have one just because they look cool, maybe one day.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> This is off the Homelite I scrounged last week. Think I can maybe cut a couple dozen more cords before she's totally worn out?
> View attachment 502924


Lol, Wow, I think they got all the goodie out of that one.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Here's some of the carnage. View attachment 502695
> View attachment 502696
> View attachment 502697
> View attachment 502698
> View attachment 502699


Nice job chipper! Looks like a tight spot.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice job chipper! Looks like a tight spot.


Thanks nate.
The skidding winch on my tractor helped on half of them .
Those leaners it will surly help. The bummer is i can't just totally stand them up and bring them right straight over. I will have to use the cable to swing them to the side or they will hit the new electric wire. Oh well, it will all be done in a minute, and hopefully nothing will look like that mini van did.


----------



## svk

Well the wood I'll be cutting tomorrow will mostly be dimensional lumber. Have to put the ceiling into my hunting cabin. But I'm hoping to break out a bit and noodle my pile of Norway pine rounds and get them in to the splitting area before the bugs fire up and it gets too hot to be slinging half and quartered rounds through the woods.


----------



## DFK

Wood Nazi:
Does the P39 run???

David


----------



## LondonNeil

Ambull01 said:


> Still no wood from the tree guys. They keep sending emails out about possible deliveries. I don't think I'll ever see a dump truck of logs from them.


I know how you feel as I'm in the same boat. You just have to be ready for feast when it comes I guess.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

koomie said:


> I always try to fill the back of the truck up with dry wood when I have been out. It stacks nicely in the verandah ready to burn straight away.View attachment 502766
> View attachment 502767



nice, big backdoor pile ~ I really like it when on a cold night... and time for another log or two... I just have to step outside onto the porch... and pick it and take it in. convenient and handy always works for me... 

your firewood pile looks convenient and handy to me...


----------



## Logger nate

Happened to notice this nice piece of red fir on the way to the scrounge pile today. Put a new plug in the scrounged 51 and adjusted carb (was too lean) seems to be running well. Landscape company my son works for was hired to haul everything to the dump that was left at a place that sold the 51 was in the pile, was missing starter cover (and it's a husky) so my son didn't want it, so it got added to my arsenal. Impressive little saw.


----------



## JustJeff

DFK said:


> Wood Nazi:
> Does the P39 run???
> 
> David


It does, but something is not right. Put it to the wood and the chain skips on the sprocket. Have not even pulled the side cover to look at it yet. Motor sounds fine though.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up a truck load from FIL's place with the help of my middle boy 
What is the fix for a broken choke knob? Officially a rat saw!


----------



## svk

Leaves, green grass, and snow. It's snowed more since.


----------



## Logger nate

My ultimate scrounge photo, f250 with newer motor and lots of other new parts -$1500, 10 ply cooper tires with less than 500 miles with aluminum rims-$750, tractor supply aluminum tool box-$100, new husky 576-$700, husky 51-free (mostly), fiskars x27-20% off, firewood-free


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Leaves, green grass, and snow. It's snowed more since.
> 
> View attachment 503056


Going to have to fire the stove back up, nice picture.


----------



## dancan

Still burning , just some slab and zogger wood .
Rain , no snow up here .


----------



## farmer steve

At the NASCAR race in Delaware this weekend. not to sure if we'll need a fire but just in case i scrounged up some burr oak and pine kindling.best i could do without a chainsaw.


----------



## JustJeff

Pioneer P39 update. The chain was off the sprocket, fixed that and it cuts wood like a good thing. Heavy but anti vibe works pretty good.


----------



## chucker

last 2 nights have been like early april ... frost last night and tonight...


----------



## mainewoods

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 503140
> At the NASCAR race in Delaware this weekend. not to sure if we'll need a fire but just in case i scrounged up some burr oak and pine kindling.best i could do without a chainsaw.





Now that's a true scrounge--- no urgency - no tools - no hesitation!! 
LOL


----------



## dancan

You can never have too many trailers when scrounging .


----------



## dancan

Or tractors .


----------



## mainewoods

You nailed it Dan! Wish I could see the pics you are posting, must be me.


----------



## mainewoods

Or are we under attack again?


----------



## svk

I don't see them either


----------



## svk

Spent most of the day putting up the ceiling in my hunting cabin. This was originally a roof over a trailer house which has since been turned into a cabin hence the lack of regular trusses.




At around 3:30 we headed out to finish up this Norway pine I've been working at for two years. This tree has been a heck of a lot of work and now that I'm ahead on wood I'd never take on a tree like this again. 25" at the widest part above the root flange. I processed the lower half last spring noodling with the 550. 





Sometimes I second guess owning the 2186 because it's too big for most of my cutting. On days like this I have no regrets. With the 28" bar and semi chisel you actually have to hold it back when noodling.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Spent most of the day putting up the ceiling in my hunting cabin. This was originally a roof over a trailer house which has since been turned into a cabin hence the lack of regular trusses.
> 
> View attachment 503173
> 
> 
> At around 3:30 we headed out to finish up this Norway pine I've been working at for two years. This tree has been a heck of a lot of work and now that I'm ahead on wood I'd never take on a tree like this again. 25" at the widest part above the root flange. I processed the lower half last spring noodling with the 550.
> View attachment 503174
> View attachment 503175
> View attachment 503176
> 
> 
> Sometimes I second guess owning the 2186 because it's too big for most of my cutting. On days like this I have no regrets. With the 28" bar and semi chisel you actually have to hold it back when noodling.
> 
> View attachment 503177


Looks like you had some good helpers. Big saws are sure nice for noodling.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Spent most of the day putting up the ceiling in my hunting cabin. This was originally a roof over a trailer house which has since been turned into a cabin hence the lack of regular trusses.



_>my hunting cabin_


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Looks like you had some good helpers. Big saws are sure nice for noodling.


Oh they took some motivating. But it beats doing it by myself. 

I'm pretty happy to have that tree done before the bugs show up. It wasn't fun working that up in full sun and 80 degrees last spring.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Looks like you had some good helpers. Big saws are sure nice for noodling.



I noticed the noodle trail, too! 

_"ok, kids... let's get after it!...." _


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> You nailed it Dan! Wish I could see the pics you are posting, must be me.





svk said:


> I don't see them either



I edited the pic link , is it working now ?

Great pics Steve !


----------



## Vtrombly

I always have this old girl in the woods with me makes quick work of that big stuff. Always have a falling saw with you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Or tractors .



thanks! always fun to see 'other's' wood/lumbering ops in action... even these still are, imo... great action shots! the only thing I would have liked better... is if I had just happened to have been there, too. lol... I don't see many tractors with chains on them down here... but I am a chain guy having lived many yrs in the pacific NW... I like tractors with chains pix, too... nice rig! got all the elements needed for a productive day of scrounging... u r right... never too many tractors...looks like a M-F to me, perhaps... tractors?... I got me 3! 

 my tractors!


----------



## MustangMike

I like square file for noodling, in fact, I kind of like it for most everything! 

Planted the garden the other day (finally) even though it will be cool for the next few nights, it should not freeze. The Broccoli plants actually like the cold, and will survive snow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I like square file for noodling, in fact, I kind of like it for most everything!
> 
> Planted the garden the other day (finally) even though it will be cool for the next few nights, it should not freeze. The Broccoli plants actually like the cold, and will survive snow.



_>Planted the garden the other day_

good to hear. always like to know 'the garden' got in... some pix would be great to see... then no one would have to post:



[ lol ]


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503219
> I always have this old girl in the woods with me makes quick work of that big stuff. Always have a falling saw with you.


Nice saw! That was the first saw (288) I bought new when I was logging.


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw! That was the first saw (288) I bought new when I was logging.


They are tough and don't stop arguably one of the best saws husky ever built.


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> They are tough and don't stop arguably one of the best saws husky ever built.


Yes sir.


----------



## dancan

Went out again today and got another load .











The property owner was impressed with the tractor and trailer .
I gave that load away to the fella that I gave a load of pine to .
He couldn't get his Poulan started and he had some pine that was too knotty to split by hand .






Pioneerguy600 dropped off a small load of red pine this afternoon , all split and ready to rack 






I don't recommend a 33cc poulan for noodling LOL


----------



## svk

Here's yesterday's load of Norway pine. I'm always amazed how much settling takes place after several miles of bumpy road. 

Broke the taillight trying to back up to the tree yesterday. Trailer needs quite a bit of work but I'm not dealing with that until I get my scrounge pile stacked.


----------



## JustJeff

Heartwood?
It was a vintage saw kind of day, the pioneer is actually not a bad saw to run. The homelite never fails to impress me with its torque. For someone who only cuts 3-5 facecord a year, this would still be a viable saw. I enjoyed fooling with the old iron and made the to be split pile significantly bigger. Although next time I wander down there, I will probably take the 365 and just get er done.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, auction sale coming up end of the month. About 15 old saws. I buy abit of stuff there and have decent luck.
http://www.theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=20160528


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, auction sale coming up end of the month. About 15 old saws. I buy abit of stuff there and have decent luck.
> http://www.theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=20160528


Thanks. My son works at the local auction and I always preview when I drop him off. Had to talk myself out of a couple what looked like new in box Solo saws last week.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Spent most of the day putting up the ceiling in my hunting cabin. This was originally a roof over a trailer house which has since been turned into a cabin hence the lack of regular trusses.
> 
> View attachment 503173
> 
> 
> At around 3:30 we headed out to finish up this Norway pine I've been working at for two years. This tree has been a heck of a lot of work and now that I'm ahead on wood I'd never take on a tree like this again. 25" at the widest part above the root flange. I processed the lower half last spring noodling with the 550.
> View attachment 503174
> View attachment 503175
> View attachment 503176
> 
> 
> Sometimes I second guess owning the 2186 because it's too big for most of my cutting. On days like this I have no regrets. With the 28" bar and semi chisel you actually have to hold it back when noodling.
> 
> View attachment 503177



I hear ya. My MS460 gets the least usage but when I need it, it sure speeds up the work so I'll have a saw that size from here on out. We tend to spoil ourselves that way. If we were real men we would do it all with an axe and misery whip. LOL


----------



## hardpan

dancan said:


> Went out again today and got another load .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The property owner was impressed with the tractor and trailer .
> I gave that load away to the fella that I gave a load of pine to .
> He couldn't get his Poulan started and he had some pine that was too knotty to split by hand .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneerguy600 dropped off a small load of red pine this afternoon , all split and ready to rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend a 33cc poulan for noodling LOL



Don't those mauls fight when you put them that close to each other? Interesting how similar the profile is of all 3. Kind of a winning design I'm saying. Where is the Husky? SVK is going to have a talk with you. LOL


----------



## nomad_archer

Hi guys I am still around. Not much scrounging for me. I still haven't processed my huge pile of wood out back. I have been too busy with yard work, turkey hunting and scrounging up reasons to go trout fishing. I just found out last week that they stock the stream 2 minutes from my house 3 times this year. I never bothered to fish it in the past. I have been down there twice since last Friday. I am looking for more excuses to go this week.

Also got a new toy to help with the insects and fungi attacking my fruits and berries.





Trout picture


----------



## wudpirat

Still burning, temps dropped into the low 40'sF. Mostly pine, spruce, and ugly maple, kinda cleaning up the junk wood. A BTU is a BTU.
I must be getting lazy, the work is piling up faster than I can get it done.
Bought a MAXX chain grinder from Bailey's, 100 bux off list. Opened the box to check for damage, looks OK. Haven't got it mounted as yet 
but I do have a 105 DL skip chain that I rocked to clean up. Just don't need it yet. I do like to hand file.
Flat tire on the splitter, think its dirt under the bead, another job to do.
Couple cord of maple, sugar and Norway, ash, and popple and that mountain of spruce and pine yet to split and stack.
All the saws are running good except that Stihl 290/390 that is giving me big ones. If you ever do a short block conversion on a 290, pop off the bearing cap and reseal it yourself. don't trust them Chinese Do it yourself and do it right.
As far as gardening, I'm gonnan fill a couple tires with dirt, stick in some 'matters and hope for the best. Sometimes the Farm Market is the better deal.

CUL, burning daylight.


----------



## dancan

Low 40's and windy here , had rain and ice pellets this morning , slabwood and a bit of old wooden furniture in the furnace as we speak 

Hardpan , I'm working on getting the Husqvarna splitting maul next LOL


----------



## svk

Picked up a nice Husky 128C string trimmer today. Finally got tired of working on the several cheapie Homelites, some of which are getting close to 20 years old now. This thing really cuts and the head is super easy to respool. Burned through the string they provided quickly and went up to the .095 string which lasts a lot longer. 

Forgot to get a picture!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Picked up a nice Husky 128C string trimmer today. Finally got tired of working on the several cheapie Homelites, some of which are getting close to 20 years old now. This thing really cuts and the head is super easy to respool. Burned through the string they provided quickly and went up to the .095 string which lasts a lot longer. Forgot to get a picture!



I have been running one size smaller in my .095 sized Echo trimmer... WOW! like running with low gears... with so much power, only need much less now... slices like hot knife thru warm butter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, auction sale coming up end of the month. About 15 old saws. I buy abit of stuff there and have decent luck.
> http://www.theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=20160528



man! I would go nuts in that place!!  lot of cool stuff in there. I sure like that double decker green steel yard kart... great lil tow tog firewood hauler... but sadly, some of it echos... end of the line for some; estate sale stuff! good link... now to just git there... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today's scrounge hardly warrants a mention in a place like this... although it meets all the criteria! oak fire wood, free, ez acess, cutable, stackable... and not even needing to be split... so with some sense of trepidation... lol.... "ta-dah!" today's scrounge!! 

free oak with all the right colors...



top to bottom:

orangey stuff fell from my tall pines
barkless floated down from up stream (street)
other: oak just sitting on curb...

just some 'gimmies'' for a camp fire... perfect in all respects for such use.
prob will cut the longer pcs shorter... once dried.

FREE workx for me...


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> Call some other tree companies from just outside you area and let them know you have a spot to dump.
> It's cheaper for them to dump close to where they are working than to drive to their spots in the area's they normally work or even to take it back to the shop.
> When you call ask if the sell firewood, if they don't they will be more likely to drop some for you.
> Just know this, when it comes it will be raining down more wood that you will be able to handle and you better have a large saw to take care of it all.
> Also take care of the driver as he will have some say in what happens and many times is one of the partners or is the boss.



Still haven't been able to mess with the Echo yet so the biggest saw I have running is the Makita. I think I'll sell my Poulan and buy a BBK.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> man! I would go nuts in that place!!  lot of cool stuff in there. I sure like that double decker green steel yard kart... great lil tow tog firewood hauler... but sadly, some of it echos... end of the line for some; estate sale stuff! good link... now to just git there... lol


Don't forget to stop by on your way through to the auction, I'm about 15 min out of route. I'll start a big fire for you since your a Texan and bigger is better there, and I know you like fires.
This was the one we had yesterday. The kids are headed out there to stoke it back up right now, the joys of living in the country.
Guess they were successful. 
Hopefully no one calls child protective services on me since the kids are out "playing with fire".


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> today's scrounge hardly warrants a mention in a place like this... although it meets all the criteria! oak fire wood, free, ez acess, cutable, stackable... and not even needing to be split... so with some sense of trepidation... lol.... "ta-dah!" today's scrounge!!
> 
> free oak with all the right colors...
> View attachment 503497
> 
> 
> top to bottom:
> 
> orangey stuff fell from my tall pines
> barkless floated down from up stream (street)
> other: oak just sitting on curb...
> 
> just some 'gimmies'' for a camp fire... perfect in all respects for such use.
> prob will cut the longer pcs shorter... once dried.
> 
> FREE workx for me...


That looks just like what my buddy was throwing in the fire.
But bring it on over when you swing through.
We have a saying here at our house,"if you want to warm yourself by the fire bring a stick", I would add to that and say or 2, or a truck load .


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Heartwood?View attachment 503302
> It was a vintage saw kind of day, the pioneer is actually not a bad saw to run. The homelite never fails to impress me with its torque. For someone who only cuts 3-5 facecord a year, this would still be a viable saw. I enjoyed fooling with the old iron and made the to be split pile significantly bigger. Although next time I wander down there, I will probably take the 365 and just get er done. View attachment 503303


Looks great Nazi.
Sometimes it's fun to pick up some of the "old iron" and have a good time. The great thing about having saws as a hobby/collection/tools is after using them you get a product/results you can use WOOD. In the past my hobbies got me plenty of tickets.


svk said:


> Picked up a nice Husky 128C string trimmer today. Finally got tired of working on the several cheapie Homelites, some of which are getting close to 20 years old now. This thing really cuts and the head is super easy to respool. Burned through the string they provided quickly and went up to the .095 string which lasts a lot longer.
> 
> Forgot to get a picture!


For a trimmer I like my Shindaiwa, never a problem in around 10yrs, it rips, and has done a lot of yards. I've never even changed the oil in it .
I use very heavy square/diamond string with an aftermarked head(yes, I modded my trimmer ). You cut the pieces of line to length then just slip them into the head. On most the places I mow I use only 1-2 pieces, and on tough ones that I've never mowed 3-5. I have found it a lot easier to pre cut line rather than deal with a head jamming up when working. If there is someone with me they can cut while I drive to the next job, I'm working driving they should too .
Did someone say 20yrs old LOL.
Since there seems to be an inundation of old iron in this thread lately, I figured you'd all get a kick out of this CL scrounge. From what I can tell its a 94-96, and its the first brand new saw I've ever bought.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks great Nazi.
> Sometimes it's fun to pick up some of the "old iron" and have a good time. The great thing about having saws as a hobby/collection/tools is after using them you get a product/results you can use WOOD. In the past my hobbies got me plenty of tickets.
> 
> For a trimmer I like my Shindaiwa, never a problem in around 10yrs, it rips, and has done a lot of yards. I've never even changed the oil in it .
> I use very heavy square/diamond string with an aftermarked head(yes, I modded my trimmer ). You cut the pieces of line to length then just slip them into the head. On most the places I mow I use only 1-2 pieces, and on tough ones that I've never mowed 3-5. I have found it a lot easier to pre cut line rather than deal with a head jamming up when working. If there is someone with me they can cut while I drive to the next job, I'm working driving they should too .
> Did someone say 20yrs old LOL.
> Since there seems to be an inundation of old iron in this thread lately, I figured you'd all get a kick out of this CL scrounge. From what I can tell its a 94-96, and its the first brand new saw I've ever bought.View attachment 503571


Why did Poulan ever change to "dog pee in the snow" yellow? The green saws looked so much better.....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here's yesterday's load of Norway pine. I'm always amazed how much settling takes place after several miles of bumpy road.
> 
> Broke the taillight trying to back up to the tree yesterday. Trailer needs quite a bit of work but I'm not dealing with that until I get my scrounge pile stacked.
> 
> View attachment 503292


Nice load and a sweet trailer for wood. Is it a converted boat trailer. 
I broke a taillight backing into a driveway to by a splitter one time. The guy had an LED outdoor light shinning down the drive that was blasting me in the mirror.
You'll never guess what I hit, a stump, the irony of it all lol.
Here's trailer load #2 from Saturday, its chestnut. I just started a new green wood pile for the stuff that has been bucked up.
It should have another load on it by the end of the week of maple.
Then yesterday I got this load of ash and hard maple from my buddy in the picture above from a job he did. 
Here's how I like to be set up for splitting. Splitter between the pile and the trailer and anything to big gets halfed and the half goes right back on the trailer. This way I'm not lifting pieces of the ground again as I already did that when I loaded them. I managed to get about 1/3 of that trailer load done. I'm going to finish it today, at least that's the plan.


----------



## svk

Mine was always a utility trailer. Kind of looks homemade with the sides cobbled on it from the previous owner (my wife's aunt RIP). It is built very well but isn't the prettiest thing. Being compact with high sides makes it easier to pull through narrow roads.

Problem is replacing it with a new one of similar capacity would be quite costly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Don't forget to stop by on your way through to the auction, I'm about 15 min out of route. I'll start a big fire for you since your a Texan and bigger is better there, and I know you like fires.
> This was the one we had yesterday. The kids are headed out there to stoke it back up right now, the joys of living in the country.
> Guess they were successful.
> Hopefully no one calls child protective services on me since the kids are out "playing with fire".View attachment 503562
> View attachment 503563



ok, u got it!  that is... a swell fire. no doubt... you prob call it a bon fire...

down here we would call it a camp fire... 

one of my fav camp fire or fireplace things to do is to get next day's fire going off last nite's coals... looks to be u be teaching the kids all the right things...

Rule #1 - splitting, camp or fireplace fires rule!

have nice day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice load and a sweet trailer for wood. Is it a converted boat trailer.
> I broke a taillight backing into a driveway to by a splitter one time. The guy had an LED outdoor light shinning down the drive that was blasting me in the mirror.
> You'll never guess what I hit, a stump, the irony of it all lol.
> Here's trailer load #2 from Saturday, its chestnut. I just started a new green wood pile for the stuff that has been bucked up.
> It should have another load on it by the end of the week of maple.View attachment 503574
> Then yesterday I got this load of ash and hard maple from my buddy in the picture above from a job he did. View attachment 503576
> Here's how I like to be set up for splitting. Splitter between the pile and the trailer and anything to big gets halfed and the half goes right back on the trailer. This way I'm not lifting pieces of the ground again as I already did that when I loaded them. I managed to get about 1/3 of that trailer load done. I'm going to finish it today, at least that's the plan.View attachment 503578



he** of a firewood pile! I like it... you CSS firewood like I reach for another toothpick after the evening meal... I should maybe add another motivator sign to my splitting ops area: Do It The Chipper Way - Just Do It!

lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Why did Poulan ever change to "dog pee in the snow" yellow? The green saws looked so much better.....


Who knows, guy running the show at the time probably had a daughter who said it was her favorite color.
I agree, the green is sweet.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That looks just like what my buddy was throwing in the fire.
> But bring it on over when you swing through.
> We have a saying here at our house,"if you want to warm yourself by the fire bring a stick", I would add to that and say or 2, or a truck load .



well, the *sweet spot* in all that scrounging... was I merely had to bend my knees... reach down... and pick it up. dint even have to 'drive' off road, or off the road to make it mine. the way I see it is... a rose is a rose, and a scrounge is a scrounge... and me, too...

even me at times qualifies as a scrounge... 

lol...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Mine was always a utility trailer. Kind of looks homemade with the sides cobbled on it from the previous owner (my wife's aunt RIP). It is built very well but isn't the prettiest thing. Problem is replacing it with a new one of similar capacity would be quite costly.



_>It is built very well but isn't the prettiest thing._ 

I have met some women just like that from time to time... 

_>Problem is replacing it with a new one of similar capacity would be quite costly
_
that is why top comment had merit


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503219
> I always have this old girl in the woods with me makes quick work of that big stuff. Always have a falling saw with you.


How do you like the forester bar?


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> How do you like the forester bar?


Not sold imho not sure if I got a dud but there was a burr plugging my oiler channel so im not satisfied as of yet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, the *sweet spot* in all that scrounging... was I merely had to bend my knees... reach down... and pick it up. dint even have to 'drive' off road, or off the road to make it mine. the way I see it is... a rose is a rose, and a scrounge is a scrounge... and me, too...
> 
> even me at times qualifies as a scrounge...
> 
> lol...


I'm all about that. I was darn tempted to Stop and grab one split that I saw on the side of a 2 track. But I figured I'd wait a bit and it payed off. Kind of one of those moments where, "I couldn't see the forest through the trees", would have applied.
Here's the site I grabbed the maple up at and the load. I got it all in one load which works out nice.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi said:


> Thanks. My son works at the local auction and I always preview when I drop him off. Had to talk myself out of a couple what looked like new in box Solo saws last week.



Wood Nazi, guess I better start this post by saying "sorry". I assume you are talking about the Rockford auction. I hope you weren't the guy I ran up a few times? I hate to see stuff go too cheap. I might have bought a few things there at that sale. They were all brand new, the Solo was missing the guard but the 2 redmax were complete. $15 for the Solo, $25 for Redmax and $55 for straight shaft Redmax. Drills were cheap too. I go to a few sales there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm all about that. I was darn tempted to Stop and grab one split that I saw on the side of a 2 track. But I figured I'd wait a bit and it payed off. Kind of one of those moments where, "I couldn't see the forest through the trees", would have applied.
> Here's the site I grabbed the maple up at and the load. I got it all in one load which works out nice. View attachment 503694
> View attachment 503695



APPROVED!


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, guess I better start this post by saying "sorry". I assume you are talking about the Rockford auction. I hope you weren't the guy I ran up a few times? I hate to see stuff go too cheap. I might have bought a few things there at that sale. They were all brand new, the Solo was missing the guard but the 2 redmax were complete. $15 for the Solo, $25 for Redmax and $55 for straight shaft Redmax. Drills were cheap too. I go to a few sales there.
> View attachment 503698


Yep, Rockford. I haven't really bid on anything there. Lots of stuff goes cheap though. My young lad works there usually on the antique side.


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> Not sold imho not sure if I got a dud but there was a burr plugging my oiler channel so im not satisfied as of yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ok thanks, good to know


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> Ok thanks, good to know


Its the regular green one I have. Not sure if the red pro ones are any better. I'm currently building a 372 and I think the next one I try is going to be a 20in sugihara


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> Its the regular green one I have. Not sure if the red pro ones are any better. I'm currently building a 372 and I think the next one I try is going to be a 20in sugihara


That should be a great combo I've heard a lot of good things about those bars.


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> That should be a great combo I've heard a lot of good things about those bars.


Same here I figured id give it a shot Ive heard lots about 372s as a good firewood saw so I figured Id try it


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, guess I better start this post by saying "sorry". I assume you are talking about the Rockford auction. I hope you weren't the guy I ran up a few times? I hate to see stuff go too cheap. I might have bought a few things there at that sale. They were all brand new, the Solo was missing the guard but the 2 redmax were complete. $15 for the Solo, $25 for Redmax and $55 for straight shaft Redmax. Drills were cheap too. I go to a few sales there.
> View attachment 503698


You are killin me! Just paid 200 bucks for a Husky trimmer on Monday!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> You are killin me! Just paid 200 bucks for a Husky trimmer on Monday!


Lol. And this is Canadian money. Our dollar is worth about 70 cents U.S.


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> Lol. And this is Canadian money. Our dollar is worth about 70 cents U.S.


Some of us may me moving there, depending on what happens in November . . 

Philbert


----------



## Vtrombly

Philbert said:


> Some of us may me moving there, depending on what happens in November . .
> 
> Philbert


My buddy lives there is allot worse over there than it is here


----------



## dancan

I was a good scrounging neighbour tonight by keeping the noise at a bare minimum .


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> I was a good scrounging neighbour tonight by keeping the noise at a bare minimum .


Looks like a great operation there! Where did that scrounge come from?


----------



## dancan

I've been lucky for the last couple of years , 90% is within a 3 mile radius with this stuff being cut by someone else , just had to drive up to the pile and load


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> I've been lucky for the last couple of years , 90% is within a 3 mile radius with this stuff being cut by someone else , just had to drive up to the pile and load


Oh nice just driving by and seen a pile and asked


----------



## dancan

Nope , one better , they knew I was in the area and called me


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> Nope , one better , they knew I was in the area and called me


Wow that's sweet! I need to find some contacts around here like that


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Some of us may me moving there, depending on what happens in November . .
> 
> Philbert





Vtrombly said:


> My buddy lives there is allot worse over there than it is here



Reminds me of a quote of "not moving there"...anyone remember where that was?


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Reminds me of a quote of "not moving there"...anyone remember where that was?



My buddy lives in Ottawa he tells me everyday how he hates their gun laws and how he can't stand Justin Trudeau daily.


----------



## JustJeff

I've lived on both sides of the border and they each have their good points. As for the politics, I can't do anything about it other than vote. One thing I miss about America is biscuits and gravy! Lol. Plan on going through Michigan this year, which I enjoy. We spent 14 years living in Arkansas and Mississippi, so Ontario is quite a change of pace. They can't cook worth crap up here. Haha. I am a bbq God with what I learned down south. One thing for sure is I never had to cut any firewood down there.


----------



## cantoo

svk, auction buying is all about paying attention to the auctioneer and the crowd. And remembering where the good stuff is hidden in which boxes. People are very slow to start bidding so I often buy the 1st item at a sale and there are good deals if you stay until the end too. I go to a lot of Amish sales so I've been practicing a one bid plan for awhile now and it seems to stop them from even bidding. They want to start every item for nothing every time and make the auctioneer work for every penny. If I want the item, I bid what I think is just a little less than what I want to pay for it and it really seems to get rid of the tire kickers.
I gave away the Solo to a girl from work. Easy come easy go sometimes.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> svk, auction buying is all about paying attention to the auctioneer and the crowd. And remembering where the good stuff is hidden in which boxes. People are very slow to start bidding so I often buy the 1st item at a sale and there are good deals if you stay until the end too. I go to a lot of Amish sales so I've been practicing a one bid plan for awhile now and it seems to stop them from even bidding. They want to start every item for nothing every time and make the auctioneer work for every penny. If I want the item, I bid what I think is just a little less than what I want to pay for it and it really seems to get rid of the tire kickers.
> I gave away the Solo to a girl from work. Easy come easy go sometimes.


I bought mine new from the store. 

I do not go to auctions as I would buy everything.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> . . . auction buying is all about paying attention to the auctioneer and the crowd.




Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> You are killin me! Just paid 200 bucks for a Husky trimmer on Monday!



I noticed those costs, too. still, I am very happy with my trimmers that I paid much more for. especially my commercial Echo 266T... !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Philbert




*Good One!*

some tunes just have it! this one, _The Auctioneer_ rocks on... and no doubt will forever and a day, right on and into the tomorrows of eternity!

really like it... right up there, imo with 409, Dream Lover, Beep Beep (nash rambler song) and almost anything by Roy Orbison or Neil Sedaka...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_>I was a good scrounging neighbour tonight by keeping the noise at a bare minimum ._


dancan said:


> I was a good scrounging neighbour tonight by keeping the noise at a bare minimum .



  Quiet!,  (no sound) 

 where is the noise???


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I've been lucky for the last couple of years , 90% is within a 3 mile radius with this stuff being cut by someone else , just had to drive up to the pile and load



me, too... 90% within a block or less...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> I've lived on both sides of the border and they each have their good points. As for the politics, I can't do anything about it other than vote. One thing I miss about America is biscuits and gravy! Lol. Plan on going through Michigan this year, which I enjoy. We spent 14 years living in Arkansas and Mississippi, so Ontario is quite a change of pace. They can't cook worth crap up here. Haha. I am a bbq God with what I learned down south. One thing for sure is I never had to cut any firewood down there.



_> Haha. I am a bbq God with what I learned down south . _

 DDD to da bone smokin' BBQ we do down heres, this a parts... oh yeah! ....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*SCROUNGE UPDATE:
*
Well, I finally got my latest scrounge kinda dried out, so I loaded it all up on my scrounge haulin' trailer (chipper, u noting! ? )... and once felled in place, I decided I best buck it up... so buck it up I did!... this afternoon. kinda ezpeasy with my stinger of a saw, Echo CS-271T...  and in no time I had me a pile, just a tad short or so of a cord... ... I said, short... lol... some saw dust to clean up... and a nice pile of firewood. camp fire firewood... love that saw!!! thot u mite enjoy the other end of BIG scrounges...  and so here are some updated pix to my latest, but not greatest scrounge:

my Echo brancher/limber timber saw... CS-271T fired to life 2nd pull... today. everyday!  scrench is cause bar and chain had to be reset, I leave loose when its in its home...



confirmed: CS-271T



this bucked scrounge once dried... will be camp fire ready... plenty stix! ~



this saw earns it's keep over n over... over n over, again. ck out that awesome green lawn! pretty, but like some women... high maintenance... gets mowed every couple daze... lol



my 271-T's Happy Home...


----------



## Vtrombly

Here's the latest scrounge last night[emoji2]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Here's the latest scrounge last night[emoji2]



scrounge: oak? or?....


----------



## Vtrombly

White and red oak and a little birch mixed in.


----------



## MustangMike

OK guys, thanks!!!! My Mom had Beep Beep on a 45 when I was a teenager, and I played it for all my friends all the time! Great Memories!


----------



## MustangMike

Correction, I guess I was pre-teen, it was released in 58. But it was timeless, it did not get old! Wish I knew what happened to it! I think I still have my original of Build Me Up Buttercup someplace.


----------



## hardpan

Vtrombly said:


> My buddy lives there is allot worse over there than it is here



We are just a few executive orders away.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Correction, I guess I was pre-teen, it was released in 58. But it was timeless, it did not get old! Wish I knew what happened to it! I think I still have my original of Build Me Up Buttercup someplace.



Had a stack of the 45's, don't know where they went. Our next door neighbor girl had a habit of fixating on one song at a time. She would put the 45 on the record player, leave the arm that was on top swung off to the side so it would play the same record over and over and over for hours, crank up the volume to the max, and open her bedroom window. Just about drove the whole freaking neighborhood nuts. I heard this song at least 1000 times. I liked build me up buttercup a lot more than the Jolly Green Giant. LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Bird making his escape after spending the day in my wood stove. 
Bubububird bird, bird is the word.....


----------



## Erik B

MustangMike said:


> Correction, I guess I was pre-teen, it was released in 58. But it was timeless, it did not get old! Wish I knew what happened to it! I think I still have my original of Build Me Up Buttercup someplace.


They just don't make music like the songs of the 50's and 60's


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I got to say I've been very busy the last two days, and will be tomorrow also.

Yesterday morning I took down a cinder block enclosure around an old well that my wife wanted down. Granite sometimes gives my 16 lb hammer trouble, but those cinder blocks were no match of it. I just climbed up on top of it and took down one course at a time. My lats really let me know that I have not swung that hammer for a while! Just to stretch everything out, I went for a bike ride in the afternoon.

I figure from the Beer Cans it was built in the early to mid 60s. Ballantine and Knickerbocker, one opened with a can opener and the others with the early pop tops.

Today, I split the cord of wood I brought to my Daughter not long ago. Now why is it with this nice splitter that it just does not seem a whole lot easier than it used to when I did it by hand??? Well, at least I don't have tennis elbow from doing it!


----------



## MustangMike

There was a request for pics of my Garden. 15 Broccoli Plants, 12 Tomato Plants, Mounds with 3 different kinds of squash planted, a few beans that started to grow on their own (I pulled them out before I rotor tilled it and re planted them), and one bean pole seeded. I will seed three more on a staggered basis.

I'm also raising a few Robbins under the deck!

Sorry guys, tried to show more pics of the garden but keep getting error messages that the files are too large! Guess i will have to do a smaller garden next year (Ha Ha).


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing I got that bird nest pic when I did, it is empty today!

Anyway, did some more splitting today. Tomorrow I plan to take a break. They are having a 22 shoot at the club (steel targets). Gonna have some fun.

Don't know if it is my new cell phone or what, but can only post one of the two pics I took today. Message says file it too large! I knew we split a lot of wood!


----------



## Logger nate

39* and rain today, had to fire the stove back up.


----------



## Logger nate

Found some old pics of scrounginig firewood on my Dads place about 30 years ago with my brother and Dad, cutting with my Dads sthil 051, one of the first saws I ran.


----------



## KiwiBro

100+' of Fugly


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Good thing I got that bird nest pic when I did, it is empty today!
> 
> Anyway, did some more splitting today. Tomorrow I plan to take a break. They are having a 22 shoot at the club (steel targets). Gonna have some fun.
> 
> Don't know if it is my new cell phone or what, but can only post one of the two pics I took today. Message says file it too large! I knew we split a lot of wood!


Nice load there mike. We have some american redstarts at our place now, 4 to be exact.
I need to do some reading about them as I'm not familiar with them. They wont be leaving anytime soon as they have a brand new nest they have been working on.


I was thinking about you today when I saw an early 2000's blue mustang and would have taken a picture but I see them often.
I took a picture of this instead.
Rooby Roo LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Ok, maybe you all wanted to see some scrounged wood pictures.
This load came from my buddies that I dropped the ash trees at last week, it's the second full load of 2.5 total.
I loaded this one up with the help of my kids and wife, what a great family activity. Because it was dead standing it was relatively light and easy for my wife and daughters to work with at the trailer while my son and I loaded the bucket and ran the loads to them.
After we were done with that I dropped the 4 other trees that were hanging over his neighbors shed using the winch on my tractor to make light work of it, but it still took a little rigging and planning to get the job done, but I stacked all 4 right on top of each other.


We had to toss the whole load onto the ground today as I got a call from a tree guy who had another load of wood for me. Green red oak on top, dead standing ash and white oak on the bottom. So a little for my new green bucked wood pile and a little for my seasoned wood pile.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Erik B said:


> They just don't make music like the songs of the 50's and 60's



no they don't... do they!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *@mainewoods. have a great day Clint.hope ya get a good scrounge.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Ok, maybe you all wanted to see some scrounged wood pictures.
> This load came from my buddies that I dropped the ash trees at last week, it's the second full load of 2.5 total.
> I loaded this one up with the help of my kids and wife, what a great family activity. Because it was dead standing it was relatively light and easy for my wife and daughters to work with at the trailer while my son and I loaded the bucket and ran the loads to them.
> After we were done with that I dropped the 4 other trees that were hanging over his neighbors shed using the winch on my tractor to make light work of it, but it still took a little rigging and planning to get the job done, but I stacked all 4 right on top of each other.
> View attachment 504178
> 
> We had to toss the whole load onto the ground today as I got a call from a tree guy who had another load of wood for me. Green red oak on top, dead standing ash and white oak on the bottom. So a little for my new green bucked wood pile and a little for my seasoned wood pile.View attachment 504180
> View attachment 504181



Great pictures as always. I repeatedly see that huge pile of splits. Does the wood in the center of the pile dry at all, or maybe your burner does just fine with green/wet wood?


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Clint!!! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Nice load there mike. We have some american redstarts at our place now, 4 to be exact.
> I need to do some reading about them as I'm not familiar with them. They wont be leaving anytime soon as they have a brand new nest they have been working on.View attachment 504175
> View attachment 504176
> 
> I was thinking about you today when I saw an early 2000's blue mustang and would have taken a picture but I see them often.
> I took a picture of this instead.
> Rooby Roo LOL.View attachment 504177



You do see the snake head in the right hand side of that fist pic, and the little piece of egg shell in the bottom of the nest???


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Great pictures as always. I repeatedly see that huge pile of splits. Does the wood in the center of the pile dry at all, or maybe your burner does just fine with green/wet wood?


Thanks hardpan.
I'm not totally sure as this is the first time I've done it. I do see many people who sell larger volumes of wood who just pile it up way higher than mine with a conveyor, maybe the wood they have piled like that is for yrs from now, I just don't know personally. Input from others is welcome as I have only burned wood for 6yrs, but it is the only thing I heat with as I have never started my furnace(no, not once in 6 heating seasons). I do have a pellet stove I use when the temps get real low outside or when the inside temps get low when we leave for vacation to get the temp back up quicker.
I try to only throw dead standing or locust, cherry, walnut on there as they dry pretty fast, but if I get a green round and don't feel like setting it aside I throw it on the top. I would think that all the dead standing wood in the pile would help wick the moisture from the pieces that need to dry more. I do have a plan in place for covering the pile with a tarp set up so that it can bee pulled back on clear days and covered on rainy days as I feel ground moisture could really play havoc on the seasoning process. I also have piles of logs at my place that are green(these can be cut as needed for boiler wood sales), and I have a new pile of bucked green wood for next season as well. My plan is that all of that wood in the big pile and rounds is for sale and I will use any shorts/odd cuts in the pile or that will be stuff I can donate to those who have needs and friends.
I have a Pacific Energy indoor wood stove and it hates moist wood as it will put out the secondaries in a newer style stove which cuts your efficiency drastically. I have two yrs of piled wood all split, but not stacked(except walls to contain it) for myself that is very dry as it is 2yrs old. I burn a lot of dead standing black locust from my our property (2.6 acres) for my personal wood. In that last load there is a bunch of white oak that was dead standing that will also be set aside for my personal stash. I also have 8 cords of red oak rounds that were cut 2.5yrs ago just waiting to be split. I built my wood shed that will hold 8 cord easy(with lots of space still for my tractor/quad) and will start to load that once I get my pallets down and walls on it. I only use about 3.5-4 cord a yr and keep it 72 inside as much as possible.
Short question long answer, that's how I roll, LOL. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You do see the snake head in the right hand side of that fist pic, and the little piece of egg shell in the bottom of the nest???


Just a leaf Mike, you can even see the shadow of the other side of it if you look close, but it sure does look like a snake.
I think I saw the piece of broken egg, but didn't pay much attention, I'm so broke I can't even afford to pay attention .
It is a new nest as I have been watching them build it up, pretty cool stuff for sure.
I'll snap a picture every now and then since it's right by my new green rounds pile so we can all enjoy the progress.


----------



## dancan

Happy BDay Clint !!!

Here's a Bday gift !







Seeing as you like wood and stuff LOL


----------



## Logger nate

Throw another log on the fire


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Ok, maybe you all wanted to see some scrounged wood pictures.
> This load came from my buddies that I dropped the ash trees at last week, it's the second full load of 2.5 total.
> I loaded this one up with the help of my kids and wife, what a great family activity. Because it was dead standing it was relatively light and easy for my wife and daughters to work with at the trailer while my son and I loaded the bucket and ran the loads to them.
> After we were done with that I dropped the 4 other trees that were hanging over his neighbors shed using the winch on my tractor to make light work of it, but it still took a little rigging and planning to get the job done, but I stacked all 4 right on top of each other.
> View attachment 504178
> 
> We had to toss the whole load onto the ground today as I got a call from a tree guy who had another load of wood for me. Green red oak on top, dead standing ash and white oak on the bottom. So a little for my new green bucked wood pile and a little for my seasoned wood pile.View attachment 504180
> View attachment 504181


That's a great looking scrounge there my friend that should make for a good weekend of splitting!


----------



## USMC615

Happy B-Day Clint...enjoy your day brother.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> That's a great looking scrounge there my friend that should make for a good weekend of splitting!


Thanks VT.
Haven't done anything on it yet today, just not moving much, not real motivated today for some reason.
I at least need to have the trailer wood all bucked up and off the trailer, but that shouldn't take long. Just ground up a nice stihl chain for the 044 so looking forward to that, just stuck on the couch.
Like I tell my wife," I work hard, I play hard, I rest hard, don't interrupt any of them".
It's not meant to be rude, but when I'm working if you stop me for something I don't start right back up well, and so on I'm sure you get it.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Thanks VT.
> Haven't done anything on it yet today, just not moving much, not real motivated today for some reason.
> I at least need to have the trailer wood all bucked up and off the trailer, but that shouldn't take long. Just ground up a nice stihl chain for the 044 so looking forward to that, just stuck on the couch.
> Like I tell my wife," I work hard, I play hard, I rest hard, don't interrupt any of them".
> It's not meant to be rude, but when I'm working if you stop me for something I don't start right back up well, and so on I'm sure you get it.


For sure I don't know how it is on that side of the state but its kind of dreary on this side I just got home from work going to work in a couple saws for some customers and relax


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> For sure I don't know how it is on that side of the state but its kind of dreary on this side I just got home from work going to work in a couple saws for some customers and relax


Surprisingly nice out. Partially cloudy sun shining and 77 degrees.
Dreary can be a condition dealt with quite often here though as you already know.
The nice thing is if you get in the car and drive to the lake michigan the sun will be shining most times as the clouds form when the air changes over the land at the lake shore.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Surprisingly nice out. Partially cloudy sun shining and 77 degrees.
> Dreary can be a condition dealt with quite often here though as you already know.
> The nice thing is if you get in the car and drive to the lake michigan the sun will be shining most times as the clouds form when the air changes over the land at the lake shore.


Yup Ive been in grand rapids a few times a friend went to school out that way its definitely nice out that way. This state is all backwards one day 80 the next day it's snowing.[emoji53]


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Found some old pics of scrounginig firewood on my Dads place about 30 years ago with my brother and Dad, cutting with my Dads sthil 051, one of the first saws I ran.View attachment 504166
> View attachment 504167


Forgot to respond to your post last night nate as I fell out after watching a movie with my wife.
I loved the old pictures and I also see why your truck it loaded like it is in your avatar, you've been loading like that for many yrs.
I hope my kids can look back at our pictures and enjoy the time spent and the lessons learned and do the same for their kids, warms my heart.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Yup Ive been in grand rapids a few times a friend went to school out that way its definitely nice out that way. This state is all backwards one day 80 the next day it's snowing.[emoji53]


That's true, since the last time it was 79 a few weeks ago it has snowed multiple times LOL.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> That's true, since the last time it was 79 a few weeks ago it has snowed multiple times LOL.


Same here this winter/spring has been some weird weather I didn't even start my sled this year wasn't worth it.


----------



## JustJeff

Instead of cutting a tree down, I planted one today. A red maple in memory of my dad like the one that grew in our front yard. I used to climb as a child. Scrounge pile and splitter in the back ground just to stay on topic. Lol.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Forgot to respond to your post last night nate as I fell out after watching a movie with my wife.
> I loved the old pictures and I also see why your truck it loaded like it is in your avatar, you've been loading like that for many yrs.
> I hope my kids can look back at our pictures and enjoy the time spent and the lessons learned and do the same for their kids, warms my heart.


Thanks chipper, ya my Dad always liked to load everything as high as he could, no sense going to the house with half a load. Very thankful for those times, learned a great deal from my Dad. Lots of good times and memories.


----------



## Logger nate

Rain let up so went out to cut up some more tops out of scrounge pile


----------



## Logger nate

Then I saw the mother load 32' long 24" across, might have to saw some boards out of that one. Sure wish dancan was here with his tractor and I had a mill.


----------



## Logger nate

These mt blue birds are always around when I'm cutting in this area, always amazed how bright they are.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper, ya my Dad always liked to load everything as high as he could, no sense going to the house with half a load. Very thankful for those times, learned a great deal from my Dad. Lots of good times and memories.



As me also, It will never happen again, You only have one, when he is gone he does not come back, as I know. Love that truck!! 1985 or 1986 model?

( you will always remember your dad ) Hope I am not of out of turn here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Ok, maybe you all wanted to see some scrounged wood pictures.
> This load came from my buddies that I dropped the ash trees at last week, it's the second full load of 2.5 total.
> I loaded this one up with the help of my kids and wife, what a great family activity. Because it was dead standing it was relatively light and easy for my wife and daughters to work with at the trailer while my son and I loaded the bucket and ran the loads to them.
> After we were done with that I dropped the 4 other trees that were hanging over his neighbors shed using the winch on my tractor to make light work of it, but it still took a little rigging and planning to get the job done, but I stacked all 4 right on top of each other.
> View attachment 504178
> 
> We had to toss the whole load onto the ground today as I got a call from a tree guy who had another load of wood for me. Green red oak on top, dead standing ash and white oak on the bottom. So a little for my new green bucked wood pile and a little for my seasoned wood pile.View attachment 504180
> View attachment 504181



chippster - you are a caddy kinda tree guy! caddy scrounge, caddy trailer, caddy ops... caddy pix... and caddy woodpile. hope u don't get too tired, I kinda like your style of scrounging... I may aspire to it one day... well, so long as I don't expire trying it... lol... keep them pix incoming ~

yes, very _caddy!_

as in cadillac


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 504293
> These mt blue birds are always around when I'm cutting in this area, always amazed how bright they are.



makes for perfect mountain logging... pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Good thing I got that bird nest pic when I did, it is empty today!
> 
> Anyway, did some more splitting today. Tomorrow I plan to take a break. They are having a 22 shoot at the club (steel targets). Gonna have some fun.
> 
> *Don't know if it is my new cell phone or what, but can only post one of the two pics I took today. Message says file it too large!* I knew we split a lot of wood!



look into this: http://resize.it/

320 - 640 about ideal email size. seems AS ok with larger. with resize it, u can easily change pix size to make it more manageable. also, a single pix may upload better than a string of them... several large may get: file too large! individually, fly... a smart fone should have very good resolution controls... both as a set up standard, and also to change on the fly...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 504210
> Throw another log on the fire



y-y-y-y e s-s


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 504280
> Instead of cutting a tree down, I planted one today. *A red maple in memory of my dad* like the one that grew in our front yard. I used to climb as a child. Scrounge pile and splitter in the back ground just to stay on topic. Lol.



nice to know. thanks for sharing... good pix, too


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> As me also, It will never happen again, You only have one, when he is gone he does not come back, as I know. Love that truck!! 1985 or 1986 model?
> 
> ( you will always remember your dad ) Hope I am not of out of turn here.


Thanks for your comments Amberg, I'm very thankful for the time I've had with my Dad.... unfortunately my Dad has lukemea and doc says a day or two left. Sorry to hear that your Dad is gone. Part of the reason I cut wood today (and read this thread) -good thearpy. Had many good times cutting wood (and logging) with my Dad. He is a great man and father.
Good eye, pickup is 86, great wood hauler.


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 504280
> Instead of cutting a tree down, I planted one today. A red maple in memory of my dad like the one that grew in our front yard. I used to climb as a child. Scrounge pile and splitter in the back ground just to stay on topic. Lol.


Very nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_


Logger nate said:



Found some old pics of scrounginig firewood on my Dads place about 30 years ago with my brother and Dad, cutting with my Dads sthil 051, one of the first saws I ran.View attachment 504166
View attachment 504167

Click to expand...




Logger nate said:



Thanks for your comments Amberg, I'm very thankful for the time I've had with my Dad.... unfortunately my Dad has lukemea and doc says a day or two left. Sorry to hear that your Dad is gone. Part of the reason I cut wood today (and read this thread) -good thearpy. Had many good times cutting wood (and logging) with my Dad. He is a great man and father.
Good eye, pickup is 86, great wood hauler.

Click to expand...

_well, sorry to hear of the sad news, LN~ initially, I dint ck our ur logging pix... thot, oh just some old pix... wood cutting... as I was just quickly cruising thru scrounging... then to splitting. but now I see the importance of such shots as those. good family pix! quite unique. family of men, logging... you and ur brother, working together, with Dad! definitely chips off the old block! what lumberjack wouldn't be proud of that?... his kids chips off the ol block! lol.  pix echos: _family that cuts together, stays together_... and of course, _kids r chips off the ol block!_

time and history tell us... shows us... billions of men have walked the face of the earth! billions still here... their _efforts _in the issue of procreation... quite noteworthy. billions... but only one man is Dad!... only one ever can truly be called Dad... tuff to loose a loved one, especially a parent... tuff to loose Dad! ~ 

I have pix of my father still up from when he was here... always the same feeling each time I look at them... few men, if any... are more of an influence in our lives than our fathers... no doubt he will be missed greatly by you and your brother, family... but in retrospect, many thanks to be had that you din't miss life without him... be strong, sad as you will. we all suffer from it, loss... it's part of life, too.

will add you and your family to some extra prayers... 

BL


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _
> _
> well, sorry to hear of the sad news, LN~ initially, I dint ck our ur logging pix... thot, oh just some old pix... wood cutting... as I was just quickly cruising thru scrounging... then to splitting. but now I see the importance of such shots as those. good family pix! quite unique. family of men, logging... you and ur brother, working together, with Dad! definitely chips off the old block! what lumberjack wouldn't be proud of that?... his kids chips off the ol block! lol.  pix echos: _family that cuts together, stays together_... and of course, _kids r chips off the ol block!_
> 
> time and history tell us... shows us... billions of men have walked the face of the earth! billions still here... their _efforts _in the issue of procreation... quite noteworthy. billions... but only one man is Dad!... only one ever can truly be called Dad... tuff to loose a loved one, especially a parent... tuff to loose Dad! ~
> 
> I have pix of my father still up from when he was here... always the same feeling each time I look at them... few men, if any... are more of an influence in our lives than our fathers... no doubt he will be missed greatly by you and your brother, family... but in retrospect, many thanks to be had that you din't miss life without him... be strong, sad as you will. we all suffer from it, loss... it's part of life, too.
> 
> will add you and yourr family to some extra prayers...


Thanks BL, good words, thanks for prayers.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 504280
> Instead of cutting a tree down, I planted one today. A red maple in memory of my dad like the one that grew in our front yard. I used to climb as a child. Scrounge pile and splitter in the back ground just to stay on topic. Lol.


That would be a good thing to do, very thoughtful WN.


Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper, ya my Dad always liked to load everything as high as he could, no sense going to the house with half a load. Very thankful for those times, learned a great deal from my Dad. Lots of good times and memories.


For sure, interesting how I realized I didn't comment on those pictures and was drawn back to them to comment especially after seeing your dad is not doing well.
I will be praying for Him, you, as well as the rest of your family.


amberg said:


> As me also, It will never happen again, You only have one, when he is gone he does not come back, as I know. Love that truck!! 1985 or 1986 model?
> 
> ( you will always remember your dad ) Hope I am not of out of turn here.


Not out of turn at all. I think it's great to have a community here that is about so much more than scrounged wood, saws, chains, tractors, even the dreaded oil threads , to where we can all share what we love the most and the things that mean the most to us. The thing that makes up this thread and keeps it going is the men who scrounge, not the scrounge, and as so many for whatever reasons are remembering their loved ones at this particular time I feel it is totally on topic and appreciated when we can trust others in this way and be open with our thoughts about what matters, without being bashed for it.
Not out of turn at all amberg, quite the opposite in my opinion, and sorry to here about your Dad. 



Logger nate said:


> Thanks for your comments Amberg, I'm very thankful for the time I've had with my Dad.... unfortunately my Dad has lukemea and doc says a day or two left. Sorry to hear that your Dad is gone. Part of the reason I cut wood today (and read this thread) -good thearpy. Had many good times cutting wood (and logging) with my Dad. He is a great man and father.
> Good eye, pickup is 86, great wood hauler.


Your Dad has to be a great guy for his son to be supportive and empathetic in his own personal time of need. If he could hear what your saying, proud would only begin to describe his feelings I'm sure. 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _
> _
> well, sorry to hear of the sad news, LN~ initially, I dint ck our ur logging pix... thot, oh just some old pix... wood cutting... as I was just quickly cruising thru scrounging... then to splitting. but now I see the importance of such shots as those. good family pix! quite unique. family of men, logging... you and ur brother, working together, with Dad! definitely chips off the old block! what lumberjack wouldn't be proud of that?... his kids chips off the ol block! lol.  pix echos: _family that cuts together, stays together_... and of course, _kids r chips off the ol block!_
> 
> time and history tell us... shows us... billions of men have walked the face of the earth! billions still here... their _efforts _in the issue of procreation... quite noteworthy. billions... but only one man is Dad!... only one ever can truly be called Dad... tuff to loose a loved one, especially a parent... tuff to loose Dad! ~
> 
> I have pix of my father still up from when he was here... always the same feeling each time I look at them... few men, if any... are more of an influence in our lives than our fathers... no doubt he will be missed greatly by you and your brother, family... but in retrospect, many thanks to be had that you din't miss life without him... be strong, sad as you will. we all suffer from it, loss... it's part of life, too.
> 
> will add you and your family to some extra prayers...
> 
> BL


Thanks for sharing BL.

It's awesome to me to be able to have the help and support in the matters of life that are uncharted waters for us, from people who have been where we are. That kind of support is not found just anywhere on the web. It's great to be a part of a caring and supportive community of MEN who can be real with their emotions. 
Thanks guys .


----------



## amberg

Thanks to every one here, As I think that every body here who has lost a dad knows what I mean. As I am not young, But the old man would be 100 this year on 10/7/2017 

God bless you all.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That would be a good thing to do, very thoughtful WN.
> 
> For sure, interesting how I realized I didn't comment on those pictures and was drawn back to them to comment especially after seeing your dad is not doing well.
> I will be praying for Him, you, as well as the rest of your family.
> 
> Not out of turn at all. I think it's great to have a community here that is about so much more than scrounged wood, saws, chains, tractors, even the dreaded oil threads , to where we can all share what we love the most and the things that mean the most to us. The thing that makes up this thread and keeps it going is the men who scrounge, not the scrounge, and as so many for whatever reasons are remembering their loved ones at this particular time I feel it is totally on topic and appreciated when we can trust others in this way and be open with our thoughts about what matters, without being bashed for it.
> Not out of turn at all amberg, quite the opposite in my opinion, and sorry to here about your Dad.
> 
> 
> Your Dad has to be a great guy for his son to be supportive and empathetic in his own personal time of need. If he could hear what your saying, proud would only begin to describe his feelings I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks for sharing BL.
> 
> It's awesome to me to be able to have the help and support in the matters of life that are uncharted waters for us, from people who have been where we are. That kind of support is not found just anywhere on the web. It's great to be a part of a caring and supportive community of MEN who can be real with their emotions.
> Thanks guys .


Thanks chipper! Very well said! Wasn't sure how much I should say on here, thanks very much for support and prayers... Kinda at a loss for words just got the msg Dad passed through heavens gate.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper! Very well said! Wasn't sure how much I should say on here, thanks very much for support and prayers... Kinda at a loss for words just got the msg Dads in heaven.


Very welcome, glad to be of any help I could.
We're here for you.
Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper! Very well said! Wasn't sure how much I should say on here, thanks very much for support and prayers... Kinda at a loss for words just got the msg Dads in heaven.



sad moment, sadder times...it's times like these we separate the secular world from the spiritual world... if God is good, and we are lead to believe He is... how can millions and millions... be wrong?... ><>


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

times like these, for a friend... call for a chipper thought... name proximity noted...

so, the old man was asked... do you believe in God?

he quickly said, why yes, of course...!

asked then why, how do you know, how can you believe something u have never seen?

oh simple he said...

to me it is better to believe and be wrong...

than to not believe... and then find out everyone else was right!!!

lol


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sad moment, sadder times...it's times like these we separate the secular world from the spiritual world... if God is good, and we are lead to believe He is... how can millions and millions... be wrong?... ><>



I am not sure, But they must be.


----------



## wudpirat

Hey amberg:
Your Dad and I share the same BD, Oct 7, but I'm just a kid.
I'll only be 83 on what would have been his 100th.
My Dad had passed many years ago but I still have found memories of our great time together.
Brought a tear to my eyes.


----------



## Logger nate

Thank you all for your kind words! This is a unusual place (thread) , Glad I can be a part of it.


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> times like these, for a friend... call for a chipper thought... name proximity noted...
> 
> so, the old man was asked... do you believe in God?
> 
> he quickly said, why yes, of course...!
> 
> asked then why, how do you know, how can you believe something u have never seen?
> 
> oh simple he said...
> 
> to me it is better to believe and be wrong...
> 
> than to not believe... and then find out everyone else was right!!!
> 
> lol


, yup.


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> I am not sure, But they must be.


Life really sucks sometimes, and I still have many questions but I do believe God is good.


----------



## amberg

wudpirat said:


> Hey amberg:
> Your Dad and I share the same BD, Oct 7, but I'm just a kid.
> I'll only be 83 on what would have been his 100th.
> My Dad had passed many years ago but I still have found memories of our great time together.
> Brought a tear to my eyes.



And mine is Oct. 8, 1957


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> Found some Red oak at side of road the other day. Maybe five or six logs at about 10" diam.
> Not a lot, but it's nice when it's cut to four or five foot lengths and easy access.
> I'll slice 'er up and split stack it this weekend and it'll be good to go in a couple years.
> Also the black flies are swarming right now up in my part of the woods.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> My wife says I would buy anything as long as it was at an auction. Stopped in at a local nursery that has an auction sale every year, just to take a look. Bought almost 100 trees, various types and sizes, got some ornamental grass too. She was with me and even bought some herself. Glad I made a tree spade for my tractor last year, too bad I let someone borrow it, they didn't bring it back and now can't remember who it was. Used the trusty forks on the tractor to at least loosen the soil to make it a bit easier. Future firewood for my grandchildren I guess. Sale was at a sawmill, I spent more time nosing around the portable mills than the sale. He has stacks of ash all over the place. This is the mill that I used to buy my firewood logs from.
> View attachment 502472
> View attachment 502473


Nice grab Cantoo


----------



## dancan

In case you guys were wondering If I took a day off from scrounging , I didn't 

I went out yesterday afternoon to pick up some stuff that I cut a year or so ago , this is the first time I've had the tractor behind the gate in a long time .












I picked up what I had cut and found a ton more to cut 
















Leaners and dead standing , even had some help from my porky pets as they have cleaned the tops from several hardwoods .






So , inventory taken I headed back .






There was a patch of spruce that was hit hard by winds , it's next on the scrounge list


----------



## dancan

So , heading back to the road I have to head uphill , it's too steep for my little tractor so I headed off at an angle to try and find a good spot to get back on the road .
All was going great until I got fetched up in some deeper than the tractor could navigate skidder/porter tire ruts with a big boulder behind me , I was between a rock and a hardplace LOL
I had to call Jerry to come tow me out .






We winched the trailer out as well .
















It was a great day


----------



## dancan

Nice up here this afternoon so I went back for more punishment .
After we got the tractor and trailer on terra firma we scouted for a better path .
Here is where the new path will be .











I found four more dead blowdowns on the side of the trail , I delimbed and got them ready for winching at a later date .






It started to rain so I headed for the hills lol






More black spruce for the wood pile and I didn't get stuck this time


----------



## svk

Boy I sure missed a lot being gone for two days. Very nice posts about fathers, hopefully this discussion brightened the spirits of those in need. I lost my dad at age 20. We were still butting heads as most fathers/sons do at that age but I was starting to come around. I always respected him but have so much more respect after attending the school of hard knocks.


----------



## svk

Really busy weekend. Did front brakes on my Yukon which would have been straightforward if I didn't break parts and tools during disassembly due to rust and corrosion. Then I changed the oil which ended up taking about three hours. Idiots at Valvoline who did my last oil change must have put the filter on with a wrench as it was STUCK. Wrecked two different oil filter wrenches then totally destroyed the filter trying to get it off. Even pounding with a drift punch wouldn't budge it so I had to fire up the torch and melt the gasket which finally caused it to come off. What a clusterF.




Then I helped the wife clean the garage. We got a bunch of stuff gone through and stacked in a somewhat organized manner.

Finally closed the evening by mowing and trimming before it was time for a fire and drinks at the neighbors.

Today I had a bunch of small projects with the biggest being replacing several sprinkler heads on my lawn irrigation system.


----------



## Vtrombly

Took some time out today to make a small video [emoji2]


----------



## JustJeff

Vtrombly said:


> Took some time out today to make a small video [emoji2]



Need a fat guy to really lean on that badazz saw. Sounds great!


----------



## JustJeff

Cut the last of my logs yesterday, mowed, trimmed. Went fishing this morning but motor gave me trouble before I could catch any fish. Made it most of the way back on one cyl and took the electric the rest of the way in. Came home to find wife had ordered 3 yards of river rock for a garden project and spent the rest of the day doing that. Dang boat motor!


----------



## Vtrombly

Wood Nazi said:


> Need a fat guy to really lean on that badazz saw. Sounds great!


Yeah I think the drags need to be taken down a little I just pulled it out the garage. Ill file up the chain a little and give it another go.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut down a Chestnut Oak today, and yes I took some damn pictures, but my computer involuntarily updated to Windows 10 and my DROID also updated and I can no longer figure out how to get the pics from the phone to the computer (and tech support was no help, they just just put them in a cloud)!!!

I'll be up at the cabin tomorrow, maybe figure it out after that ... these damn upgrades want to make me smash things!!!!


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Cut down a Chestnut Oak today, and yes I took some damn pictures, but my computer involuntarily updated to Windows 10 and my DROID also updated and I can no longer figure out how to get the pics from the phone to the computer (and tech support was no help, they just just put them in a cloud)!!!
> 
> I'll be up at the cabin tomorrow, maybe figure it out after that ... these damn upgrades want to make me smash things!!!!


I hear you I hate when my phone upgrades and menus disappear....


----------



## cantoo

Haven't been doing wood lately but I did do some scrounging and repurposing in my scrap steel pile. My wife took a load away a few weeks ago but I still managed to make it look presentable. My grandson loves minions but he wasn't real keen on this one. Once he decided he doesn't want his picture taken there is no stopping him. Maybe I should have made it a little smaller. I have to get some high heat paint and make my wife paint it yet but the 1st firing seemed to work good enough.


----------



## cantoo

Also built a firewood wagon for my son's boss. Started out with a 30' camper trailer frame and cut it down to 21', Bins are 17 1/2" square for a total of 48 bins. He sells slab wood so this should make it a little easier and more consistent. Made of 2x 12's and plywood backs. I made it so I could add a tarp roof later if needed.


----------



## MustangMike

My daughter says she knows how to save my A$$ and transfer the pics, what a great kid!!!! Glad I did not pay for the extra tech support they tried to sell me, I told them I didn't need it, I would just call my Daughter!!! Those Bas*****!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

130' of E. saligna.
Plus a bit more for the fuzz on top.
Have coveted that burl for about 2yrs now. It's a very special find, me thinks.
Were two other trees tangled up with this one so dropped them all together. Seemed like the safest option as it's a steep gulley and I had limited escape routes if it started raining limbs.


----------



## svk

Well the transmission on my Yukon went out tonight. I guess when it rains it pours. Luckily I have my wood hauler truck to get me home tomorrow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Life really sucks sometimes, and I still have many questions but I do believe God is good.



we are not asked to understand, we are merely asked to believe... imo... one only needs to look at the beauty and complexity of a human kidney... its structure, design... and function... then sit back and say: " sure, all that happened random selection... merely thru evolution!"

yeah, right...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well the transmission on my Yukon went out tonight. I guess when it rains it pours. Luckily I have my wood hauler truck to get me home tomorrow.




slipping?.... or just won't shift?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> So , heading back to the road I have to head uphill , it's too steep for my little tractor so I headed off at an angle to try and find a good spot to get back on the road .
> All was going great until I got fetched up in some deeper than the tractor could navigate skidder/porter tire ruts with a big boulder behind me , I was between a rock and a hardplace LOL
> I had to call Jerry to come tow me out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We winched the trailer out as well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day



that's some good logging, there dancan! good pix, lots to scrounge, some HD equipment... and wood left to season since last year!  lumberjackin' at it's best, imo... scale is of no importance when the ops are as shown here... even chains on the tractor!!! BL's fav kinda tractor!! lol  these are the kind a pix, foto essays... I never get tired of... thanks for the cool views....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Nice up here this afternoon so I went back for more punishment .
> After we got the tractor and trailer on terra firma we scouted for a better path .
> Here is where the new path will be .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found four more dead blowdowns on the side of the trail , I delimbed and got them ready for winching at a later date .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started to rain so I headed for the hills lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More black spruce for the wood pile and I didn't get stuck this time



dancan on the move... takin' care of business!! everybody, thing... doin' their fair share! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Really busy weekend. Did front brakes on my Yukon which would have been straightforward if I didn't break parts and tools during disassembly due to rust and corrosion. Then I changed the oil which ended up taking about three hours. Idiots at Valvoline who did my last oil change must have put the filter on with a wrench as it was STUCK. Wrecked two different oil filter wrenches then totally destroyed the filter trying to get it off. Even pounding with a drift punch wouldn't budge it so I had to fire up the torch and melt the gasket which finally caused it to come off. What a clusterF.
> 
> View attachment 504466
> 
> 
> Then I helped the wife clean the garage. We got a bunch of stuff gone through and stacked in a somewhat organized manner.
> 
> Finally closed the evening by mowing and trimming before it was time for a fire and drinks at the neighbors.
> 
> Today I had a bunch of small projects with the biggest being replacing several sprinkler heads on my lawn irrigation system.



never heard of a filter on that bad. I mite have had a need to return to that shop and raise a little he**!~ grrr! but the proof is in the puddin'... well, pix for sure... there are 70,000 + in the stats here... I bet if u could poll all those names... you would be the only one who ever... I say ever... needed a torch to get an oil filter off an engine! wow! 

_>Then I helped the wife  clean the garage._ 

nice guy!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Took some time out today to make a small video [emoji2]




nice day, nice saw... nice vid!  man, that's a runnin' saw... reminds me of my _hot_ lil Echo CS-271T


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Cut the last of my logs yesterday, mowed, trimmed. Went fishing this morning but motor gave me trouble before I could catch any fish. Made it most of the way back on one cyl and took the electric the rest of the way in. Came home to find wife had ordered 3 yards of river rock for a garden project and spent the rest of the day doing that. Dang boat motor!View attachment 504471
> View attachment 504472



dang that boat motor!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Cut down a Chestnut Oak today, and yes I took some damn pictures, but my computer involuntarily updated to Windows 10 and my DROID also updated and I can no longer figure out how to get the pics from the phone to the computer (and tech support was no help, they just just put them in a cloud)!!!
> 
> I'll be up at the cabin tomorrow, maybe figure it out after that ... these damn upgrades want to make me smash things!!!!



happened to us, too... upgrading to Windows 10 involuntarily... stopped that sh*t ASAP! got enuff to do w/o learning a new computer sys rite now...

_> these damn upgrades want to make me smash things!!!!_

I am not giving out suggestions nor advice, there MM... but I can offer some hints: 

avoid: 

but if u must: 

BL, the backyard lumberjack 

_the heck u say, whatz u mean I don't look like no lumberjack?_



ok, back to the


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Haven't been doing wood lately but I did do some scrounging and repurposing in my scrap steel pile. My wife took a load away a few weeks ago but I still managed to make it look presentable. My grandson loves minions but he wasn't real keen on this one. Once he decided he doesn't want his picture taken there is no stopping him. Maybe I should have made it a little smaller. I have to get some high heat paint and make my wife paint it yet but the 1st firing seemed to work good enough.
> View attachment 504480
> View attachment 504481



_>I have to get some high heat paint and make my wife paint it yet_

and make my wife  paint it yet

"yes, you will..... "


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> 130' of E. saligna.
> Plus a bit more for the fuzz on top.
> *Have coveted that burl for about 2yrs now. It's a very special find, me thinks.*
> Were two other trees tangled up with this one so dropped them all together. Seemed like the safest option as it's a steep gulley and I had limited escape routes if it started raining limbs.
> 
> View attachment 504515
> 
> 
> View attachment 504514



burls are cool curls... hope u will post up what u do or make with it...


----------



## MustangMike

KBro, that bark looks like a tree here called Sycamore, which is a soft hardwood. Is it the same over there???


----------



## hardpan

Logger nate said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! This is a unusual place (thread) , Glad I can be a part of it.



Yes. It is like family here. I am lucky to have found it.
As I stood beside my dads casket, old friends filed through the line who have been through much worse and I realized I am fortunate to bury my parents and not my kids.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> 130' of E. saligna.
> Plus a bit more for the fuzz on top.
> Have coveted that burl for about 2yrs now. It's a very special find, me thinks.
> Were two other trees tangled up with this one so dropped them all together. Seemed like the safest option as it's a steep gulley and I had limited escape routes if it started raining limbs.
> 
> View attachment 504515
> 
> 
> View attachment 504514


Looks nice Bro.
What will you be doing with the burl.
I know where there is a giant one right now.
The property it's on is right next to a property that was just logged and I'm sure no one would ever notice if I grabbed it as the property it's on is in foreclosure. I wont do it though, if I didn't earn it I wont take it, heck many times I don't want what I have earned LOL.


----------



## dancan

cantoo said:


> Haven't been doing wood lately but I did do some scrounging and repurposing in my scrap steel pile. My wife took a load away a few weeks ago but I still managed to make it look presentable. My grandson loves minions but he wasn't real keen on this one. Once he decided he doesn't want his picture taken there is no stopping him. Maybe I should have made it a little smaller. I have to get some high heat paint and make my wife paint it yet but the 1st firing seemed to work good enough.
> View attachment 504480
> View attachment 504481



Great scrounge there cantoo !


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> dang that boat motor!


Yes, that is a bummer.
That's why it's good to bring a Honda boat motor with.
It's one of the many products Honda makes unlike Ferrari.
Thanks for reminding me I need to list one or two of those .


----------



## dancan

Day off for me at the salt mine so time to put some wood away .






This is next winters wood in the shed , only 1 row in there , I need more ,,,,, Honest


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Yes. It is like family here. I am lucky to have found it.
> As I stood beside my dads casket, old friends filed through the line who have been through much worse and I realized I am fortunate to bury my parents and not my kids.


Nothing like a little perspective hardpan.
So many of the times we have difficulties in our lives we forget about the others who have it so much worse.
I found myself complaining about the securement points on my trailer the other day and I was quite ashamed of my attitude.
I have so much to be grateful for including the zero turn mower I was loading on the trailer and the trailer itself, but I took my eyes off all that and got caught complaining. We are in one of the wealthiest countries in the world and I know I am well off in comparison to so many others here, I have no right to complain about such things.
I'm just glad I caught myself doing it.


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Nothing like a little perspective hardpan.
> So many of the times we have difficulties in our lives we forget about the others who have it so much worse.
> I found myself complaining about the securement points on my trailer the other day and I was quite ashamed of my attitude.
> I have so much to be grateful for including the zero turn mower I was loading on the trailer and the trailer itself, but I took my eyes off all that and got caught complaining. We are in one of the wealthiest countries in the world and I know I am well off in comparison to so many others here, I have no right to complain about such things.
> I'm just glad I caught myself doing it.



So true. I often have that little voice that reminds me.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> never heard of a filter on that bad. I mite have had a need to return to that shop and raise a little he**!~ grrr! but the proof is in the puddin'... well, pix for sure... there are 70,000 + in the stats here... I bet if u could poll all those names... you would be the only one who ever... I say ever... needed a torch to get an oil filter off an engine! wow!
> 
> _>Then I helped the wife  clean the garage._
> 
> nice guy!!


I thought about it but I'm sure they have lots of problems like this and would give me some canned bs excuse. 

I really wish I had let them do the change this time and they could have fought with it.


----------



## mortalitool

Howdy fellas. Hope everyone had a good weekend. Saturday I went and got some manure from my wifes grandpa, tilled the garden and then threw on the manure and tilled that in. tilled some random spots around the yard and smoothed some things out. Sunday I worked on making some Adirondack chairs for a relative. Sunday evening we went and celebrated our friends college graduation at his house with other friends. 

Hope everyone has a good Mooonday


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looks nice Bro.
> What will you be doing with the burl.
> I know where there is a giant one right now.
> The property it's on is right next to a property that was just logged and I'm sure no one would ever notice if I grabbed it as the property it's on is in foreclosure. I wont do it though, if I didn't earn it I wont take it, heck many times I don't want what I have earned LOL.



_> heck many times I don't want what I have earned LOL_



thank you C! first laff of the morning...


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I thought about it but I'm sure they have lots of problems like this and would give me some canned bs excuse.
> 
> I really wish I had let them do the change this time and they could have fought with it.



I can appreciate your frustration but man that is the most mutilated oil filter I have ever seen. I have wadded up a few but surely yours is a candidate for the "FUBAR Filter Hall of Fame". I'm wandering if they used a gasket sealer instead of coating the gasket with motor oil. LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Day off for me at the salt mine so time to put some wood away .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is next winters wood in the shed , only 1 row in there , I need more ,,,,, Honest



good pix, and in color, too!


----------



## svk

Heard back from the shop, tranny is toast. When it rains it pours.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> I can appreciate your frustration but man that is the most mutilated oil filter I have ever seen. I have wadded up a few but surely yours is a candidate for the "FUBAR Filter Hall of Fame". I'm wandering if they used a gasket sealer instead of coating the gasket with motor oil. LOL


Yes it was. 

When I burned the gasket out and it came free I breathed a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Logger nate

hardpan said:


> Yes. It is like family here. I am lucky to have found it.
> As I stood beside my dads casket, old friends filed through the line who have been through much worse and I realized I am fortunate to bury my parents and not my kids.


Yes so true! I really do have a lot to be thankful for, I'm very thankful for the time I've had with my Dad, and the times I still have with my kids!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I thought about it but I'm sure they have lots of problems like this and would give me some canned bs excuse.
> 
> I really wish I had let them do the change this time and they could have fought with it.


I understand your frustration, had one very much like that last time I changed oil in my pickup. Sorry to hear about your trans.


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we are not asked to understand, we are merely asked to believe... imo... one only needs to look at the beauty and complexity of a human kidney... its structure, design... and function... then sit back and say: " sure, all that happened random selection... merely thru evolution!"
> 
> yeah, right...


Yes sir I totally agree, and I do believe, so many things like that make it impossible not to (for me) and I've also seen and experianced many miricals. My comment about questions has to do with human suffering, my wife has a condition that causes her to be in almost constant pain and many complications, I know it's part of life and many people have it worse just wears on you after seeing it for years and my Dads suffering.


----------



## JustJeff

While I was at a friends cottage learning how not to operate a kayak in the "invigorating" waters of Georgian Bay, the firewood gods smiled on me and this load appeared dumped over the fence. Then my oldest son (perhaps infected by my sawyers glee) announced that he was going to grab a saw and have at er. Who am I to disagree?


----------



## Logger nate

Still amazes me how well the fiskars works, even with finish wore off and rock ding on edge


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> I can appreciate your frustration but man that is the most mutilated oil filter I have ever seen. *I have wadded up a few but surely yours is a candidate for the "FUBAR Filter Hall of Fame".* I'm wandering if they used a gasket sealer instead of coating the gasket with motor oil. LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> Yes. It is like family here. I am lucky to have found it.
> As I stood beside my dads casket, old friends filed through the line who have been through much worse and I realized I am fortunate to bury my parents and not my kids.



"Amen!" i know more than just a few who have... despite the warnings, counseling and guidance.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Heard back from the shop, tranny is toast. When it rains it pours.



i liked ur post, but don't like its contents... so, what happened? burned the clutches towing too heavy? too many miles? ate a bearing and it ate insides... not enuff trans oil cooling?

on my old tool truck van, redid the 'verter and new trans... and since i don't run the old a/c... made the evap core my new HD trans oil cooler and too it off the radiator...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir I totally agree, and I do believe, so many things like that make it impossible not to (for me) and I've also seen and experianced many miricals. My comment about questions has to do with human suffering, my wife has a condition that causes her to be in almost constant pain and many complications, I know it's part of life and many people have it worse just wears on you after seeing it for years and my Dads suffering.



_>and I've also seen and experianced many miricals._

LN - me, too! i have met my Guardian Angel several times... shook hands, even... 

pain... omg... lol, pain... what a pain, pain is... but  i will confess to now-a-days better understanding the comment: ' how i long for the old days!" lol


----------



## dancan

On off drizzle here today and in the low 50's so a small fire in the furnace is keeping the dampness away .
Steve , check with GM on one of their units to compare against the rebuild price .
About that drizzle ,,,,, Woot !!!!







I dropped the trailer and headed down to where I found the dead black spruce blowdows .
They're in there .











I winched them out at a hard angle , since the tops didn't break I know it'll be worth the effort 
Back out and up the trail .











Made it to the landing without having to call for a tow LOL






I bucked that stuff up then went over to the winters landing to block up a few other spruce stems and made for a trailer load .






After supper I decided to try and get some of the load split , regardless of the drizzle .






Some of it split nice but a lot put up a fight .
Spiral grain .






Knots .











But , with a little help from my friends I got it done 











Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 504583
> Still amazes me how well the fiskars works, even with finish wore off and rock ding on edge



nice wood pile... wish you would come down over to my place and test it out... got plenty to test it on!  lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> On off drizzle here today and in the low 50's so a small fire in the furnace is keeping the dampness away .
> Steve , check with GM on one of their units to compare against the rebuild price .
> About that drizzle ,,,,, Woot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped the trailer and headed down to where I found the dead black spruce blowdows .
> They're in there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I winched them out at a hard angle , since the tops didn't break I know it'll be worth the effort
> Back out and up the trail .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to the landing without having to call for a tow LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bucked that stuff up then went over to the winters landing to block up a few other spruce stems and made for a trailer load .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After supper I decided to try and get some of the load split , regardless of the drizzle .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of it split nice but a lot put up a fight .
> Spiral grain .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knots .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But , with a little help from my friends I got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !



and the cable wins! 

good pix, foto essay... i could feel the wetness... made me feel like being in the high Cascades above Seattle in early spring... and rain, lots! wet forests...

i got in a good scrounge, too... today... not a whole forest full  but none the less with some very welcome perks attached. film at 11:00!


----------



## dancan

About that cable ,,, 5/16ths , well used , it broke on the second pull , no tools and a longish walk back to the truck so I put the slides back on , tied a beautiful looking knot and was back in business LOL


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 504583
> Still amazes me how well the fiskars works, even with finish wore off and rock ding on edge



I'm finding that all the Euro splitters that I'm using are great tools at splitting wood


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i liked ur post, but don't like its contents... so, what happened? burned the clutches towing too heavy? too many miles? ate a bearing and it ate insides... not enuff trans oil cooling?
> 
> on my old tool truck van, redid the 'verter and new trans... and since i don't run the old a/c... made the evap core my new HD trans oil cooler and too it off the radiator...


No clue. Fluid was clean not long ago and I don't tow with that vehicle. Darn thing.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I'm finding that all the Euro splitters that I'm using are great tools at splitting wood


Euro tire too?

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> No clue. Fluid was clean not long ago and I don't tow with that vehicle. Darn thing.



well, don't sound good. din't they tell you what was wrong? or just said REBUILD/NEW based upon the oil? in any event, nice fresh red looking trans oil gone black! definitely problematic... suggesting at the very least... burned clutches... or overheating of the oil somehow, then the clutches went... be sure the lines to radiator, if uses that type system flow well... also an aux trans cooler is a real good idea to consider, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Today's Scrounge: Urban Upheaval (part 1)

I noticed today while out for a walk... tree trimmings were migrating to the curbs in my neighborhood... some pix:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Today's Scrounge: Urban Upheaval (part 2)

but that is not really what caught my eye. but this did. almost next door kinda thing. not exactly full forest stuff, but given that deep within the city... free oak firwood scrounge... all but next door! now a forest full has merit, but imo... free and next door?? yes, has merit, too... lol 





here is where the story starts... the small oak branch across st from larger one. wasn't there yesterday... and the pile in foto #3 mostly oak! so I had just bucked the larger one into some nice chunks. the ends bit iffy, but all the rest good oak, perfect campfire wood oak... and I had it all laid out chunk space chunk space nice... all set for the shot, just about to take it... and Whamo! my camera fails!  no sh*t!! bat door latch breaks, and that's that! end of pix!!! so I load it up, cut up and load across the street... then roll on down to the pile and cull all the oak out of it too... but no pix of the potty! 

so I head home, park the load... right at 10 cu ft of scrounged wood. I am quite excited about the sudden windfall, pun intended... and having the ez load of CS and soon to be S campfire wood. but my camera! grrr... who wants a repair bill for an old camera? not me! what $100 for the ol POS!? just to fix a door maybe more... so I study it... think I can fix it... and know I am going to have to drill a very small hole for a very small screw... to become the new door edge locking pin. on a hard curved edge of a thin bat door 1/8th at best... da*n!

so short version... I manage to pull it off!  and it works perfectly... even feels more secure... don't want the door opening, as that's the end of the power and she shuts down! this pix is to show u the .038 drill I had to use to drill the hole I needed, etc. hole is about 1/32nd. note drill bit in mic's jaws...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Today's Scrounge: Urban Upheaval (part 3)

was really happy that I managed a safe n sane repair to the camera's bat door broken latch. had to be strong and solid. it is!  once camera back in service I completed the scrounge pix best I could... as now all in my 'prime mover' the 2 wheel wheelbarrow...ez pickens! a good day for a scrounge. right at 10 cu ft of campfire oak!


The End


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> burls are cool curls... hope u will post up what u do or make with it...


Promised it to a wood turning local of some repute and will try to get pics along its transformation from ugly tree wart to finished wonders of nature and craftsmanship. That said, in cutting it out today I noticed some rot and a crack, so nowhere near the epic level of awesome I was hoping for. Hard from previous photos to get a good idea how large it is. Only just got it in the back of my pick up and it is maxing out the suspension. Let's just say the steering was real light on the way home. Is dark out but will snap a pic tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> KBro, that bark looks like a tree here called Sycamore, which is a soft hardwood. Is it the same over there???


One of these days I hope to run into a good sized, well formed Sycamore here but thus far they have been fugly ducklings. I'd like to make some sycamore chairs one day. These trees are gums. Mainly Saligna and Fastigata. There are a few in this gulley I estimate are hitting 150'. Bigger trees than my skill set and gear can handle comfortably but will just take it slow and hope to make it out alive and not break too much gear.


----------



## MustangMike

Was up to the cabin yesterday with my friend Harold. Cut down a dead Ash with a 30' straight trunk that we will try to convert to flooring (if we get a band saw up there).

Started to put the soffets on the cabin, and put a railing on the inside stairs (posts and railing from our chainsaw milled Ash).

I got pics, but still can't get em to the computer. Idiot at tech support says "I can get them to the cloud for you". I told him I have trouble seeing them in the cloud, they look much better on my computer!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _> heck many times I don't want what I have earned LOL_
> 
> 
> 
> thank you C! first laff of the morning...


It was more of a spiritual reference, but surely has application to many of my other experiences in this world.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Promised it to a wood turning local of some repute and will try to get pics along its transformation from ugly tree wart to finished wonders of nature and craftsmanship. That said, in cutting it out today I noticed some rot and a crack, so nowhere near the epic level of awesome I was hoping for. Hard from previous photos to get a good idea how large it is. Only just got it in the back of my pick up and it is maxing out the suspension. Let's just say the steering was real light on the way home. Is dark out but will snap a pic tomorrow.



_>Hard from previous photos to get a good idea how large it is. Only just got it in the back of my pick up and it is maxing out the suspension._

that is really something! u r right, hard to know how big it was, I thot it was much smaller...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> It was more of a spiritual reference, but surely has application to many of my other experiences in this world.



yes! u r rite. " secular sayings! "


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 504581
> While I was at a friends cottage learning how not to operate a kayak in the "invigorating" waters of Georgian Bay, the firewood gods smiled on me and this load appeared dumped over the fence. Then my oldest son (perhaps infected by my sawyers glee) announced that he was going to grab a saw and have at er. Who am I to disagree?


That's a nice scrounge Nazi.
Awesome as well seeing your son taking care of business .
By the way hope you are feeling better.

I was thinking of you and cantoo yesterday as I did some scrounging myself. I was also by another bay, not to far from you all.
https://www.google.com:443/maps/pla...2!3m1!1s0x8823e104be406d25:0x34d0a227f2ae3802
First up saw this in a pile of trash on the side of the road, my eagle eyes did not disappoint as this tire looked brand new driving by at 75mph.
Best guess is they got a new tire for their trailer had it balanced and mounted it on the trailer without enough torque on the nuts. So into the hatch it went.
Scrounge 1 down.


Then I picked up another ms460 and a few other goodies including the 36" bar and 3 0r 4 chains, an almost new 20" bar(for the 044) with another 4-5 chains nice scrench, torx wrench, home made saw boxrolleyes, and even a small screwdriver to adjust the carb(priceless LOL).
Scrounge 2 done.

Hr and a half down the road picked up this 359 that wasn't running right with a 20" bar and chain. Haven't been to far into it as the muffler bolts are broken off. Pulled the clutch and did a visual and all seems to be in order. The saw was bogging bad, the chain was over-tightened so I will loosen that when it goes back together as well as the low side of the carb was extremely rich so I set it at one turn out and will retune it from there. Very pleased with it even if I have to replace the P&C as I really enjoyed the last 359 I had, they run right with a 361 if they don't have the cat muffler as they are very plugged up. And it even has a Lowes sticker, it's been Lowerized.
Scrounge 3 done.

I was going for another ms310, but I couldn't make it in time to look at it.
My little Honda averaged 58.6 on the first leg of the trip and 56 on the last part, gotta love that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice scrounge Nazi.
> Awesome as well seeing your son taking care of business .
> By the way hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I was thinking of you and cantoo yesterday as I did some scrounging myself. I was also by another bay, not to far from you all.
> https://www.google.com:443/maps/pla...2!3m1!1s0x8823e104be406d25:0x34d0a227f2ae3802
> First up saw this in a pile of trash on the side of the road, my eagle eyes did not disappoint as this tire looked brand new driving by at 75mph.
> Best guess is they got a new tire for their trailer had it balanced and mounted it on the trailer without enough torque on the nuts. So into the hatch it went.
> Scrounge 1 down.View attachment 504730
> View attachment 504731
> 
> Then I picked up another ms460 and a few other goodies including the 36" bar and 3 0r 4 chains, an almost new 20" bar(for the 044) with another 4-5 chains nice scrench, torx wrench, home made saw boxrolleyes, and even a small screwdriver to adjust the carb(priceless LOL).
> Scrounge 2 done.View attachment 504732
> 
> Hr and a half down the road picked up this 359 that wasn't running right with a 20" bar and chain. Haven't been to far into it as the muffler bolts are broken off. Pulled the clutch and did a visual and all seems to be in order. The saw was bogging bad, the chain was over-tightened so I will loosen that when it goes back together as well as the low side of the carb was extremely rich so I set it at one turn out and will retune it from there. Very pleased with it even if I have to replace the P&C as I really enjoyed the last 359 I had, they run right with a 361 if they don't have the cat muffler as they are very plugged up. And it even has a Lowes sticker, it's been Lowerized.
> Scrounge 3 done.View attachment 504733
> 
> I was going for another ms310, but I couldn't make it in time to look at it.
> My little Honda averaged 58.6 on the first leg of the trip and 56 on the last part, gotta love that.



this post!  longer than all of yesterday's post over at Morning Ck In... you win, I think, chipeter...

Longest Post of The Day!! 

'congratz!'


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Today's Scrounge: Urban Upheaval (part 2)
> 
> but that is not really what caught my eye. but this did. almost next door kinda thing. not exactly full forest stuff, but given that deep within the city... free oak firwood scrounge... all but next door! now a forest full has merit, but imo... free and next door?? yes, has merit, too... lol
> View attachment 504683
> View attachment 504684
> View attachment 504685
> 
> 
> here is where the story starts... the small oak branch across st from larger one. wasn't there yesterday... and the pile in foto #3 mostly oak! so I had just bucked the larger one into some nice chunks. the ends bit iffy, but all the rest good oak, perfect campfire wood oak... and I had it all laid out chunk space chunk space nice... all set for the shot, just about to take it... and Whamo! my camera fails!  no sh*t!! bat door latch breaks, and that's that! end of pix!!! so I load it up, cut up and load across the street... then roll on down to the pile and cull all the oak out of it too... but no pix of the potty!
> 
> so I head home, park the load... right at 10 cu ft of scrounged wood. I am quite excited about the sudden windfall, pun intended... and having the ez load of CS and soon to be S campfire wood. but my camera! grrr... who wants a repair bill for an old camera? not me! what $100 for the ol POS!? just to fix a door maybe more... so I study it... think I can fix it... and know I am going to have to drill a very small hole for a very small screw... to become the new door edge locking pin. on a hard curved edge of a thin bat door 1/8th at best... da*n!
> 
> so short version... I manage to pull it off!  and it works perfectly... even feels more secure... don't want the door opening, as that's the end of the power and she shuts down! this pix is to show u the .038 drill I had to use to drill the hole I needed, etc. hole is about 1/32nd. note drill bit in mic's jaws... View attachment 504686


Nice pics, glad you got the camera fixed, what would we do without our cameras/phone in my instance. 
Looks like you need to stop by and get a new caliper at the grocery store BL.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Today's Scrounge: Urban Upheaval (part 3)
> 
> was really happy that I managed a safe n sane repair to the camera's bat door broken latch. had to be strong and solid. it is!  once camera back in service I completed the scrounge pix best I could... as now all in my 'prime mover' the 2 wheel wheelbarrow...ez pickens! a good day for a scrounge. right at 10 cu ft of camfire oak!View attachment 504687
> 
> 
> The End


The end of the scrounge, hate getting to that part, the build up, the suspense, the plot oh who cares about the plot, show me the wood.
Just another 15 of those wheel barrels and you'll have a full cord.
Maybe we can have a new cord, the south texan cord, it will be 1/16th of a cord.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> this post!  longer than all of yesterday's post over at Morning Ck In... you win, I think, chipeter...
> 
> Longest Post of The Day!!
> 
> 'congratz!'


Thanks BL, I'll take that as a compliment coming from you.
I was just working up to this, didn't want to go all out and have an injury, but I'm ready to go now.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Was up to the cabin yesterday with my friend Harold. Cut down a dead Ash with a 30' straight trunk that we will try to convert to flooring (if we get a band saw up there).
> 
> Started to put the soffets on the cabin, and put a railing on the inside stairs (posts and railing from our chainsaw milled Ash).
> 
> I got pics, but still can't get em to the computer. Idiot at tech support says "I can get them to the cloud for you". I told him I have trouble seeing them in the cloud, they look much better on my computer!


Mike, by the time you get those pics posted you'll need to start your own thread, I'll be there, just send the link.


----------



## hardpan

dancan said:


> I'm finding that all the Euro splitters that I'm using are great tools at splitting wood



I will never understand why an axe company will not copy that basic Euro head design, with a small variation to avoid lawsuits, and manufacture an economical maul with a sledge or axe eye.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> many times I don't want what I have earned LOL.


LOL. Many a true word spoken in jest.
One of the biggest lessons I am too slowly learning seems to be when to say "thanks but no thanks" in a way that doesn't offend anyone and doesn't burn bridges with home/farm owners.
Classic example proving I'm still learning it is I just finished clearing an originally marginal paddock I pruned a few years ago only to have a bunch of tractor issues that took nearly a year to resolve (got a full refund and bought a different brand which is going well so far). Clearing branches/trees (that won't rot easily so can't be left) after the grass had taken it back made a three day job into a 15-day ugly nightmare where I'm losing mucho money and most importantly, opportunity/time and Winter is approaching, closing down many of my jobs because access gets ugly.

When I add up the consequential losses of my poor buying choices buying new gear from [email protected] who sold crap and don't care about anything but themselves, in some cases it ends up being more than the price of the gear that failed. It'll take another Summer and being somewhat more selective about what jobs are worth doing before I get back to zero.


----------



## KiwiBro




----------



## dancan

Wow


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice scrounge Nazi.
> Awesome as well seeing your son taking care of business .
> By the way hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I was thinking of you and cantoo yesterday as I did some scrounging myself. I was also by another bay, not to far from you all.
> https://www.google.com:443/maps/pla...2!3m1!1s0x8823e104be406d25:0x34d0a227f2ae3802
> First up saw this in a pile of trash on the side of the road, my eagle eyes did not disappoint as this tire looked brand new driving by at 75mph.
> Best guess is they got a new tire for their trailer had it balanced and mounted it on the trailer without enough torque on the nuts. So into the hatch it went.
> Scrounge 1 down.View attachment 504730
> View attachment 504731
> 
> Then I picked up another ms460 and a few other goodies including the 36" bar and 3 0r 4 chains, an almost new 20" bar(for the 044) with another 4-5 chains nice scrench, torx wrench, home made saw boxrolleyes, and even a small screwdriver to adjust the carb(priceless LOL).
> Scrounge 2 done.View attachment 504732
> 
> Hr and a half down the road picked up this 359 that wasn't running right with a 20" bar and chain. Haven't been to far into it as the muffler bolts are broken off. Pulled the clutch and did a visual and all seems to be in order. The saw was bogging bad, the chain was over-tightened so I will loosen that when it goes back together as well as the low side of the carb was extremely rich so I set it at one turn out and will retune it from there. Very pleased with it even if I have to replace the P&C as I really enjoyed the last 359 I had, they run right with a 361 if they don't have the cat muffler as they are very plugged up. And it even has a Lowes sticker, it's been Lowerized.
> Scrounge 3 done.View attachment 504733
> 
> I was going for another ms310, but I couldn't make it in time to look at it.
> My little Honda averaged 58.6 on the first leg of the trip and 56 on the last part, gotta love that.


That's a damn good saw scrounge chipper!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Was up to the cabin yesterday with my friend Harold. Cut down a dead Ash with a 30' straight trunk that we will try to convert to flooring (if we get a band saw up there).
> 
> Started to put the soffets on the cabin, and put a railing on the inside stairs (posts and railing from our chainsaw milled Ash).
> 
> I got pics, but still can't get em to the computer. Idiot at tech support says "I can get them to the cloud for you". I told him I have trouble seeing them in the cloud, they look much better on my computer!



why don't u just upload them off camera into computer, let them go to Pictures. then open pictures and find the folder for the upload... windows 8?


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 504798
> 
> 
> View attachment 504797


Oof!


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> That's a damn good saw scrounge chipper!


Thanks VT.
It was all from your side of the state as well.
East of bay city and Ypsilanti.
I was thinking of you.
I did have to pay a bit more for the 460 than I wanted, but the 359 makes up for it. It all comes out in the wash as they say.
I cut up a 1/2 cord of logs into rounds with the 460 and the 20" and it rips just like all the 460's I've had, great saws for getting the job done.
But the 441c-m is way smoother and I've been told the 576 is smoother yet.


----------



## svk

No scrounging for a while here. Cleaned up around sprinkler heads with my new Fiskars as they were getting jammed with grass and soil:




Then I declared war on the ants in my yard. Little purple buggers the size of fire ants but fortunately don't bite. But they do put up their little soil mounds everywhere so gave them some Sevin dust.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Thanks VT.
> It was all from your side of the state as well.
> East of bay city and Ypsilanti.
> I was thinking of you.
> I did have to pay a bit more for the 460 than I wanted, but the 359 makes up for it. It all comes out in the wash as they say.
> I cut up a 1/2 cord of logs into rounds with the 460 and the 20" and it rips just like all the 460's I've had, great saws for getting the job done.
> But the 441c-m is way smoother and I've been told the 576 is smoother yet.


Yeah those 460s are a great saw good for even felling. Ill have to get back on the scrounge here too.. Do you just drive around looking for the construction sites and what not or is craigslist and arborist your main go to.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah those 460s are a great saw good for even felling. Ill have to get back on the scrounge here too.. Do you just drive around looking for the construction sites and what not or is craigslist and arborist your main go to.


I network for the wood. But if I see something I want when driving I stop wether it's wood or anything else.
My wife needed me to get here some cookies for the school she teaches at. I didn't have any white oak and saw some at a guys house a while ago remembered and asked, bingo scored a nice pile of them. She has been wanting more and I saw some nice ones on the side of the road, tonight we stopped there and I let her ask so she could get a feel for how it's done. Well in the next couple days I will be cutting the cookies out of that wood. The great thing is there is a trailer load that will be left afterwards that will be coming home with me. 
Most of my scrounges are word of mouth or just asking people, although I have gotten wood off craigslist also. The coolest one was when it was a neighbor 3 houses down I didn't know. I try to not go far off the rd to get anything and I also have a couple tree guys I get wood from and they normally load it for me as well which I like a lot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice pics, glad you got the camera fixed, what would we do without our cameras/phone in my instance.
> Looks like you need to stop by and get a new caliper at the grocery store BL.
> 
> The end of the scrounge, hate getting to that part, the build up, the suspense, the plot oh who cares about the plot, show me the wood.
> Just another 15 of those wheel barrels and you'll have a full cord.
> Maybe we can have a new cord, the south texan cord, it will be 1/16th of a cord.



_>Maybe we can have a new cord, the south texan cord, it will be 1/16th of a cord_

yeah, now there is an idea! but... the way I see it chippster... you are making mUsIc...  but unfortuneately... your harmony is in full dis~ cord! certainly more than 1/16th's worth...



as I remember, the thread is about 'show us your scrounge', not your chord, or wannaB chord!

chippster? Y N ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*chippster* ~ _Looks like you need to stop by and get a new caliper at the grocery store BL._

???


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I network for the wood. But if I see something I want when driving I stop wether it's wood or anything else.
> My wife needed me to get here some cookies for the school she teaches at. I didn't have any white oak and saw some at a guys house a while ago remembered and asked, bingo scored a nice pile of them. She has been wanting more and I saw some nice ones on the side of the road, tonight we stopped there and I let her ask so she could get a feel for how it's done. Well in the next couple days I will be cutting the cookies out of that wood. The great thing is there is a trailer load that will be left afterwards that will be coming home with me.
> Most of my scrounges are word of mouth or just asking people, although I have gotten wood off craigslist also. The coolest one was when it was a neighbor 3 houses down I didn't know. I try to not go far off the rd to get anything and I also have a couple tree guys I get wood from and they normally load it for me as well which I like a lot.


I'll have to start doing that here I'll start calling around to some arborists and be on the look out for wood around here.


----------



## KiwiBro

That burl tree from multiple photos stitched together.
Burl, two logs, oodles of firewood.
Estimating about 80 cords of split wood from this gulley by the time the job is finally done.
If only I could afford a bigger splitter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> That burl tree from multiple photos stitched together.
> Burl, two logs, oodles of firewood.
> Estimating about 80 cords of split wood from this gulley by the time the job is finally done.
> If only I could afford a bigger splitter...
> View attachment 504964



KB - you did a good job stiching the pix together... that is some kinda tall tree... well, err... was. omg!


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> KB - you did a good job stiching the pix together... that is some kinda tall tree... well, err... was. omg!


tks. There are bigger ones in this gulley that I won't get around to dropping until next Summer. Hopefully I would have saved up for a bigger saw and bar by then. 
If anyone knows of any great deals going on a big saw, I'm all ears and can arrange the freight to NZ. Will keep an eye on the trading post here too.


----------



## svk

Cool morning, then rained like heck. Would be a nice night for a fire but the other half already turned in.

Changed the oil in the wood hauler tonight and did more battle with the ants.


----------



## JustJeff

Loaded a 5x10 trailer 2' deep mounding with silver maple for my brother in law. Make good campfire wood. It was dark so I don't have pics.....guess it didn't happen. Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> why don't u just upload them off camera into computer, let them go to Pictures. then open pictures and find the folder for the upload... windows 8?



That is what I am trying to do. Seems there is no way to do it after all the upgrades. My daughter will be over soon to see if she can help me out. Tech support was worthless.


----------



## MustangMike

Was going to ask what you paid for that 460, I really like how they run when ported, they are beasts! Have 3 046/460s and 3 044/440s and in addition to the 362 C and a 024 I'm working on, and I just can't seem to let any of them go!!!

The MS440 had a fried P&C, I cleaned the cylinder, got a new piston and top handle and DP muffler, advanced the timing and deleted the base gasket. The thing is an animal. My brother (who owns a 460) says it is stronger than a 460 but a lot lighter. On the chainsaw dyno all 3 runs produced 6.7 to 6.8 hp. Not bad for an unported 440!!! And, unlike my 044s, it has compression relief! Not bad for less than $100!!! (It had a brand new plug, HD-2 Filter and gas filter, but when they tuned the carb the set the Hi screw 1/4 turn out instead of the Lo, and burned the saw up).


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I paid less than $1500 for three brand new 460's. Can anybody tell me what good is chain speed. When the job need to get done at a reasonable pace my 056 super seems to be the right tool.

I have been working with the USFS for more than 30 years and it has been a very large challenge to wade through all the USDA personnel. To get my plan approved took a whole year. My last project has been ongoing for 5 years, but got hung up with details recently. However the scenery and the log piles are pretty nice. Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

A ported 460 with square file chain will impress you with cut speed in the wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Took my daughter 2 hours to transfer the pics from my phone to the computer, and 2 calls to her husband (a computer tech). The new process is only about 10 times harder than the old one ... progress .... AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Anyway, the Chestnut Oak I took down on Sunday (luckily with two helpers clearing brush, only took about an hour to drop it and cut to length).

(Tried to post 3 pics, the other 2 are too large!!!)


----------



## MustangMike

All split up by yesterday:

Again, only one of three pics small enough to post. This web site should adjust their settings.


----------



## MustangMike

My visit to the cabin on Monday:

We started on the soffets, and put a railing (and new post) on the inside steps. Also took down a nice dead Ash tree with a straight 30' trunk, but none of them will post.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *chippster* ~ _Looks like you need to stop by and get a new caliper at the grocery store BL._
> 
> ???


Yours looks just like mine except the cracked cover.
A buddy gave mine to me, he bought it at Aldi food market, it's made in germany LOL.

As far as the chords, don't know what a chord is.
But I was just saying a bunch more of those and you'd have a cord, not minimizing the scrounge, it certainly fits in here as well as my tire did.
At least you know what you will do with the wood, the tire just got thrown on the pile of other wheels/tires I've found, maybe someday I will find the trailers and if I do you know I will post it here.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Was going to ask what you paid for that 460, I really like how they run when ported, they are beasts! Have 3 046/460s and 3 044/440s and in addition to the 362 C and a 024 I'm working on, and I just can't seem to let any of them go!!!
> 
> The MS440 had a fried P&C, I cleaned the cylinder, got a new piston and top handle and DP muffler, advanced the timing and deleted the base gasket. The thing is an animal. My brother (who owns a 460) says it is stronger than a 460 but a lot lighter. On the chainsaw dyno all 3 runs produced 6.7 to 6.8 hp. Not bad for an unported 440!!! And, unlike my 044s, it has compression relief! Not bad for less than $100!!! (It had a brand new plug, HD-2 Filter and gas filter, but when they tuned the carb the set the Hi screw 1/4 turn out instead of the Lo, and burned the saw up).


Way more than you did LOL.
I was mainly wanting to get the B&C's for free. I will include a 20" Farm Boss bar or a 24" standard 24" with a good amount of use when I sell it.
The other thing is I will be keeping the air filter cover as mine has a dime sized crack in it.
My other 460 is at 177 PSI and it's all stock, this one pulls just as well.
My beat to heck, but brand new internally, ported and gasket deleted 044 pulls just as good as these 460's.
I don't use the decomps as they don't seem to be needed on the 460's but the 044 it would be a nice option. I have a pretty strong grip and if I'm not thinking about it the cord will get ripped out of my hand, which gets your focus back where it should be when operating it.
The guys I get a bunch of my wood from will be getting the Master Minded monkeyed with cylinder that was on it when I got it. The primary saw they use is the 044.
I'm looking forward to getting that 359 up and running, I'm more excited to get that one going than any of the others I have waiting right now. I'm thinking that would be a great saw to have ported, and keep the exhaust a little quieter than the 044 as it is a bit on the extreme side(If it makes this deaf guy's ears ring you know it's loud.
Why would you let any of them go unless a better one comes along LOL


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> All split up by yesterday:
> 
> Again, only one of three pics small enough to post. This web site should adjust their settings.


Holy crap Mike those are big pictures.



MustangMike said:


> Took my daughter 2 hours to transfer the pics from my phone to the computer, and 2 calls to her husband (a computer tech). The new process is only about 10 times harder than the old one ... progress .... AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, the Chestnut Oak I took down on Sunday (luckily with two helpers clearing brush, only took about an hour to drop it and cut to length).
> 
> (Tried to post 3 pics, the other 2 are too large!!!)


I like the flags in the background so I printed a poster LOl.
Not really, but I think most of my pictures are aound 2.3 MB and they blow up to full page quite well and take a lot less space on my phone.
I literally have thousands of pic's and videos on my galaxy 5 S.
Here's a couple from last night of the tree's I dropped by the power lines the other night. I was pretty happy I was able to swing them down right were I wanted them to go. This is a repost of picture from the same site as the other one was dark. Got this all bucked up and loaded.
I also grabbed up another one of these.
Has anyone ever seen a case like this. I would love to know what the sold them for/with.

I bucked up this old white oak yesterday as well as split a cord of ash from the above scrounge. There were two other nice pieces that are all in the pile behind the trailer.


----------



## JustJeff

Another load for the scrounge pile. 
And what a pile it is!


----------



## DFK

That is a pile.
Silver Maple???

You should be set for several years by now.

David


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Holy crap Mike those are big pictures.
> 
> 
> I like the flags in the background so I printed a poster LOl.
> Not really, but I think most of my pictures are aound 2.3 MB and they blow up to full page quite well and take a lot less space on my phone.
> I literally have thousands of pic's and videos on my galaxy 5 S.
> Here's a couple from last night of the tree's I dropped by the power lines the other night. I was pretty happy I was able to swing them down right were I wanted them to go. This is a repost of picture from the same site as the other one was dark. Got this all bucked up and loaded.View attachment 505080
> I also grabbed up another one of these.
> Has anyone ever seen a case like this. I would love to know what the sold them for/with.View attachment 505081
> View attachment 505082
> I bucked up this old white oak yesterday as well as split a cord of ash from the above scrounge. There were two other nice pieces that are all in the pile behind the trailer.View attachment 505084
> View attachment 505085


What is that tree in the first pic?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> What is that tree in the first pic?


ash or box elder in the first pic. for a guess? maple... or maypole.... ?


----------



## JustJeff

DFK said:


> That is a pile.
> Silver Maple???
> 
> You should be set for several years by now.
> 
> David


Mainly hard maple, and ash. The silver maple is from my father in laws place. I'll mix it in.


----------



## svk

My buddy told me today that he wants fire pit wood. Looks like I need to find a new axle for my trailer and get to work!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> My buddy told me today that he wants fire pit wood. Looks like I need to find a new axle for my trailer and get to work!


4 or 5 lug ? length at the center of leave's!!....


----------



## Logger nate

Close call with the Fiskars, it's still sharp... Splitting block was too high and round I was splitting was bigger diamater than block, bad combo.


----------



## Logger nate

Got another load from scrounge pile this morning, nice to be out again. Was going to get second load but traffic was getting crazy so decided to stay home and work on splitting up and stacking what I had.


----------



## amberg

You might want to keep those toes Logger! Nice wood.


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505257
> Close call with the Fiskars, it's still sharp... Splitting block was too high and round I was splitting was bigger diamater than block, bad combo.



I don't use a block , I throw the rounds in a tire , I have a piece of 14" gluelam that's about 3" thick that I'll use at times but mainly just the tire and rounds on the ground


----------



## mainewoods

I'm starting to like the tire splitting method more every time I use it. Sure saves on axe handles! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> 4 or 5 lug ? length at the center of leave's!!....


5 lug (Ford car pattern). 65 1/2 center. 

Closest Northern Tool sells is 66.5 center 

Right now I'm getting 1000 miles to a set of tires before the outsides are worn into the belts. And it's getting tough to find decent 15" tires!


----------



## mainewoods

I'm also starting to like the tireless hydraulic method even more, as I become increasingly "age challenged" .


----------



## mainewoods

You fellers sure have been busy. Good to see!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> 5 lug (Ford car pattern). 65 1/2 center.
> 
> Closest Northern Tool sells is 66.5 center
> 
> Right now I'm getting 1000 miles to a set of tires before the outsides are worn into the belts. And it's getting tough to find decent 15" tires!


Cut an inch out of the middle and weld it back together. Even better if you can find a stub of shaft or pipe that fits inside so you can leave a little gap for the weld.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> I don't use a block , I throw the rounds in a tire , I have a piece of 14" gluelam that's about 3" thick that I'll use at times but mainly just the tire and rounds on the ground


Might have to try a tire sounds like it works good, the stuff I've been cutting lately is smaller but a lot of the wood we normally cut is pretty big... maybe a truck tire.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice evening for a fire, need to burn some wood so I can make room for more anyway.


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> You might want to keep those toes Logger! Nice wood.


Ya I kinda like them, thanks.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> 5 lug (Ford car pattern). 65 1/2 center.
> 
> Closest Northern Tool sells is 66.5 center
> 
> Right now I'm getting 1000 miles to a set of tires before the outsides are worn into the belts. And it's getting tough to find decent 15" tires!


sorry!, but no cigar! have 2 used in good shape, but 4 lug and only 56".... I could extend either one but still only a 4 holer.... lol


----------



## MustangMike

Noodled some big pieces of that 40+" Oak I cut last year and did a lot of splitting today, mostly Red Oak and Hard Maple. I've done so much splitting and "wood handling" this week that I can barely close my left hand. Gonna have to give it a break! Started raining at the end of the day, so no pics.

I have also been seeing a disturbing # of Emerald Ash Bores, they seem to be everywhere. I have seen them in my back yard, where I am splitting the wood (also in Brewster) and up at the cabin (NE Catskills). Unfortunately, this does not bode well for the future of our Ash Trees, and they have always been one of my favorites.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What is that tree in the first pic?


Ash. notice how punky the one is that's butt is to the right, it wouldn't have lasted another yr.
The answer was hidden in the post.


chucker said:


> ash


You did it chucker


MustangMike said:


> Noodled some big pieces of that 40+" Oak I cut last year and did a lot of splitting today, mostly Red Oak and Hard Maple. I've done so much splitting and "wood handling" this week that I can barely close my left hand. Gonna have to give it a break! Started raining at the end of the day, so no pics.
> 
> I have also been seeing a disturbing # of Emerald Ash Bores, they seem to be everywhere. I have seen them in my back yard, where I am splitting the wood (also in Brewster) and up at the cabin (NE Catskills). Unfortunately, this does not bode well for the future of our Ash Trees, and they have always been one of my favorites.


That's hard work there Mike.
Sorry to here about your hand, but take it easy for a bit and I'm sure it will be back to normal soon.

That is a bummer, those things have wreaked havoc around here. Ash is not my favorite wood by any means, but it's sad to see the destruction the borers have done. I try to not let it get to me and remember that a lightening strike could set thousands of acres ablaze back a couple hundred yrs ago. I know that doesn't help us today, but in the grand scheme of things we are just taking a ride on this big planet and have very little control over what happens around us, but a lot more control of how we respond to it.
Here's one of your little buddies I took a picture of the other night. I thought it was a big carpenter ant as I see on now and then in the house, I think it may have been a bit confused about the laminate flooring as it was walking around like it was lost. We don't have ash here and the area is already nearly a total kill zone so I dont think much of transporting them here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 5 lug (Ford car pattern). 65 1/2 center.
> 
> Closest Northern Tool sells is 66.5 center
> 
> Right now I'm getting 1000 miles to a set of tires before the outsides are worn into the belts. And it's getting tough to find decent 15" tires!


put a ratchet strap over the middle of the axle and pull it till the rims are perpendicular to the axle/the ground. set a piece of angle on the top if you have whichever side you have enough room and then start tacking it on, them weld the whole thing. When you release the strap the tires will bow out just a bit which should be prefect for putting a load on. 

I need to look into mine as I have about 10-15k on them and the backs are worn very bad.
The good thing is I've driven quite a few miles unlike yours.
I would also check craigslist for tires, and also call the junk yards.
If you ever come back out this way again let me know and I will set you up with some.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505257
> Close call with the Fiskars, it's still sharp... Splitting block was too high and round I was splitting was bigger diamater than block, bad combo.


That's why I don't split with my flip flops on anymore, or any less.
Glad the boots saved your toes Nate.
Great pictures in the other post as well. 
Do you have any pictures of what's behind the woodshed on the other side of the tree line, I see a little outbuilding, and it looks to be blue skies or a river.
Way to be safe Buddy.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Why would you let any of them go unless a better one comes along LOL


Well you'll never guess what happened, I'm selling the one ms460 LOL.
Something better came along.
I scrounged this up this morning.
Not a very busy week for wood scrounging, but a very good one for saw scrounging. You know what they say, when it rains it pours.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's why I don't split with my flip flops on anymore, or any less.
> Glad the boots saved your toes Nate.
> Great pictures in the other post as well.
> Do you have any pictures of what's behind the woodshed on the other side of the tree line, I see a little outbuilding, and it looks to be blue skies or a river.
> Way to be safe Buddy.


Thanks chipper.
Actually there is blue sky and a river behind the wood shed. Hard to see the river it's under the fog, that was taken last fall, I will try to get you a better picture.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ted Jenkins said:


> I paid less than $1500 for three brand new 460's. Can anybody tell me what good is chain speed. When the job need to get done at a reasonable pace my 056 super seems to be the right tool.
> 
> I have been working with the USFS for more than 30 years and it has been a very large challenge to wade through all the USDA personnel. To get my plan approved took a whole year. My last project has been ongoing for 5 years, but got hung up with details recently. However the scenery and the log piles are pretty nice. Thanks View attachment 505045
> View attachment 505046
> View attachment 505046



that sure is some pretty country! great mountain pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Took my daughter 2 hours to transfer the pics from my phone to the computer, and 2 calls to her husband (a computer tech). The new process is only about 10 times harder than the old one ... progress .... AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, the Chestnut Oak I took down on Sunday (luckily with two helpers clearing brush, only took about an hour to drop it and cut to length).
> 
> (Tried to post 3 pics, the other 2 are too large!!!)



wow - imo worth the effort - good pix, nice buck! nice wood. nice green.

ck out http://resize.it/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yours looks just like mine except the cracked cover.
> A buddy gave mine to me, he bought it at Aldi food market, it's made in germany LOL.
> 
> As far as the chords, don't know what a chord is.
> But I was just saying a bunch more of those and you'd have a cord, not minimizing the scrounge, it certainly fits in here as well as my tire did.
> At least you know what you will do with the wood, the tire just got thrown on the pile of other wheels/tires I've found, maybe someday I will find the trailers and if I do you know I will post it here.



>_Yours looks just like mine except the cracked cover._

and u said new caliper, so that confused me, still don't know. but now ... many canoes under bridge. don't sweat if if u don't want to...

chords, as in music... j/k

I used some of that scrounge to bake me up some fine russet spuds... umm, yum! did u see the post in whats in ur chow line tonite? (what's for dinner?)


----------



## LondonNeil

That EAB sucks from what I read. The BBC and British papers ran a story about it over here a few weeks ago. The eexperts reckon the European Ash will become extinct  . A double attack from Borer which is marching relentlessly West across asia and is in to Europe at about Moscow, combined with Acute Ash Dieback, a fungal desease which has appeared across the cutting
Continent. Our little island has succumbed to AAD already..... poor import controls I suspect. Ash is our most common hedgerow tree and second most common woodland. Add in Oak wilt and Acute Oak Dieback also appearing on our Oaks, which thanks to Henry VIII is our most common woodland tree, and the English countryside is about to change for good


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505284
> 
> Thanks chipper.
> Actually there is blue sky and a river behind the wood shed. Hard to see the river it's under the fog, that was taken last fall, I will try to get you a better picture.


That's beautiful .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> >_Yours looks just like mine except the cracked cover._
> 
> and u said new caliper, so that confused me, still don't know. but now ... many canoes under bridge. don't sweat if if u don't want to...
> 
> chords, as in music... j/k
> 
> I used some of that scrounge to bake me up some fine russet spuds... umm, yum! did u see the post in whats in ur chow line tonite? (what's for dinner?)


It's called a vernier caliper, the tool you were measuring with in the post I had initially referenced the caliper in.

I don't do chords, that's the wife, she has an angelic voice, and plays the piano. When she gets together and sings with her mom(mom plays the piano then) and sister they sing three part harmony that sounds incredible. I can't sing very well, but I can tell if someone else is off key, it's just like tuning a saw, "could you take that note a little higher, yes lean it out i said" .

I saw the spuds in the GMT, they looked great. I love cooking in foil on hot coals.
I was thinking the other day about how most older recipes used 325 or 350 degrees, I find it interesting because coals will stay at that temp for hrs, coincidence I think not.
That was my wow moment this week as far as learning goes, well one of them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> put a ratchet strap over the middle of the axle and pull it till the rims are perpendicular to the axle/the ground. set a piece of angle on the top if you have whichever side you have enough room and then start tacking it on, them weld the whole thing. When you release the strap the tires will bow out just a bit which should be prefect for putting a load on.
> 
> I need to look into mine as I have about 10-15k on them and the backs are worn very bad.
> The good thing is I've driven quite a few miles unlike yours.
> I would also check craigslist for tires, and also call the junk yards.
> If you ever come back out this way again let me know and I will set you up with some.


The middle of the axle is bowed up. Would do the opposite if I pulled it up more....

Plus the hubs aren't perfect and both have blown bearings at some point....one with previous owner and one shortly after I got it.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Cut an inch out of the middle and weld it back together. Even better if you can find a stub of shaft or pipe that fits inside so you can leave a little gap for the weld.


Wouldn't that weaken it significantly? Between trailer and wood im loaded right to the max as it is.


----------



## svk

Holy crap! I logged in to 46 new notifications! You guys have been busy this morning!


----------



## chucker

when your a good person and need help! asking kindly like you and so many others do, it is a wonderful world with as many great members that we have here on "AS" to help out !!! asking no rewards, just pure "AMERICAN KINDNESS" !! see you in two weeks with a mac saw and bar(chain SO-so)......


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's beautiful .



Little better pic from this morning, can kinda see river in the center. Very thankful to live here.
Nice saw scrounge btw chipper!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> _It's called a vernier caliper, the tool you were measuring with in the post I had initially referenced the caliper in_.



ooh-h oic. got it! haha, it's called a what? oic, not a caliper per se by itself... caliper? hmm, guess he means brakes! lol.. well, I was waiting for someone to comment on the cracked window... that digital vernier caliper is my _10-cents_ Garage Sale Special! works perfectly, you know!!! came with box, case and original Operator's Manual... even humidity packets. man selling said it wasn't dropped, he had an item slip from his hands... bounce bounce and bang! then cracked window. was selling all his tools... selling or giving away and moving to retirement home... guess he liked my sob  story... "but not with the busted window!" ' ok, how about a dime?' SOLD!  so tell me chipster... now, do u _really _think I need to buy me a new one? lol  yes! 10-cents!!!! 

the way I feel about it, he made me an offer I could not refuse... " so you want it, then?" 


yes, I will... take another


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> The middle of the axle is bowed up. Would do the opposite if I pulled it up more....
> 
> Plus the hubs aren't perfect and both have blown bearings at some point....one with previous owner and one shortly after I got it.


Need a heavyer load


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I don't do chords,* that's the wife, she has an angelic voice, and plays the piano. When she gets together and sings with her mom(mom plays the piano then) and sister they sing three part harmony that sounds incredible. I can't sing very well, but I can tell if someone else is off key, *it's just like tuning a saw, "could you take that note a little higher, yes lean it out i said"* .



tuning a saw, a little higher... lean it some... tuning? heck, sounds to me like u do chords! by the trailer full! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I saw the spuds in the GMT, they looked great. I love cooking in foil on hot coals.
> I was thinking the other day about how most older recipes used 325 or 350 degrees, I find it interesting because coals will stay at that temp for hrs, coincidence I think not. That was my wow moment this week as far as learning goes, well one of them.



interesting you bring that up there, chippster! me, too... I wonder about the under grate temps, too... based upon times I think I am running 275 - 325F as for the oak wood coals oven... one a hot day 90F + I can do an average russet (they are big usually to begin with) in about 2 1/2 hrs or so... with a really big one as in have to raise front of grate even...(also,) to get it under... and back under the heat... 3... maybe 3 1/2 hrs... so somewhere close to 325F - 350F... depending. my heats may not all be the same all the time... winds, ambient, wood condition, size etc... all affect the effect of the hot oak coals heat... and most wants to go up, not down... unlike a conventional oven...

but of course, the outdoors under hot oak coals baked spud... always good, always the same!

used to oil, rub in kosher salt... blah blah blah  holes to vent, but always leaked the oil when flipping and taking out. dint like the mess. besides hot as He** up front there... on a hot August afternoon... lol so now just rub-a-dub scrub, wrap, vent and bake. no muss, no fuss! 

good pondering...


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> The middle of the axle is bowed up. Would do the opposite if I pulled it up more....
> 
> Plus the hubs aren't perfect and both have blown bearings at some point....one with previous owner and one shortly after I got it.


steve, when I get up there and if you have access to a welder I can put a trust on the axel to straighten it out and reenforce the bottom strength so it wont bend again and this will fix your tire alignment...


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> steve, when I get up there and if you have access to a welder I can put a trust on the axel to straighten it out and reenforce the bottom strength so it wont bend again and this will fix your tire alignment...


Well I can't turn that down!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Wouldn't that weaken it significantly? Between trailer and wood im loaded right to the max as it is.


Not really as the most stress is between the spring perch and the hub not in the centre where the "lever" is longer. I have done this before. The most important measurement however is hub face to hub face which determines your wheel centers. So the best thing is to find an axle which matches the wheel centers and move the spring perches if necessary. They are easily cut off and re welded.


----------



## dancan

There's gotta be wood in there somewhere worth dragging home .







Yup 





















My fancy I know knot what I'm doing is holding up very well 






I got a couple of sticks out today , at least 4 more good ones in this pocket with one live but uprooted sawlog 

I blocked up the bigger stem at the landing and tried out my newest splitter .











Not a tire in sight , but my toes are fine 
I still split these on the ground , put the first scratch in the splitter so it's now good to go 
First impressions on this one , I'm thinking that it's a keeper .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> There's gotta be wood in there somewhere worth dragging home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fancy I know knot what I'm doing is holding up very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple of sticks out today , at least 4 more good ones in this pocket with one live but uprooted sawlog
> 
> I blocked up the bigger stem at the landing and tried out my newest splitter .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a tire in sight , but my toes are fine
> I still split these on the ground , put the first scratch in the splitter so it's now good to go
> First impressions on this one , I'm thinking that it's a keeper .


Great pictures! Glad your toes survived. Looks like a good day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> There's gotta be wood in there somewhere worth dragging home .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fancy I know knot what I'm doing is holding up very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple of sticks out today , at least 4 more good ones in this pocket with one live but uprooted sawlog
> 
> I blocked up the bigger stem at the landing and tried out my newest splitter .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a tire in sight , but my toes are fine
> I still split these on the ground , put the first scratch in the splitter so it's now good to go
> First impressions on this one , I'm thinking that it's a keeper .



I like the pix, but I like all the chains and cables best!!


----------



## dancan

I had to use more chains and cables today LOL
Since I've only got a small 21 hp tractor and 4ooo lbs of pull I can't bowl over a lot of stuff like bigger gear will do .






That little clump of maple will usually jamb me up pretty good and create a bunch of work to get unstuck so I try to work around stuff like that .






A little bit of work and the redirect saves a ton of time


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I had to use more chains and cables today LOL
> Since I've only got a small 21 hp tractor and 4ooo lbs of pull I can't bowl over a lot of stuff like bigger gear will do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little clump of maple will usually jamb me up pretty good and create a bunch of work to get unstuck so I try to work around stuff like that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of work and the redirect saves a ton of time



good pix, good color, good cabling... really has that logging ops feel... I could almost reach in and lend a helping hand... I like it when I can feel the mood of the day in a pix, yours casts its mood out nicely ~ Thanks. nice ops! be safe with that cabling...


----------



## dancan

You're always welcome to come up and give me a hand anytime 
I was thinking of loading all the gear on my deck trailer and heading down south to Clint's place to help him with the Ash ,Oak and Beech that he brags about , I'm sure he'd share LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> You're always welcome to come up and give me a hand anytime
> I was thinking of loading all the gear on my deck trailer and heading down south to Clint's place to help him with the Ash ,Oak and Beech that he brags about , I'm sure he'd share LOL



gosh a trip to Canada, too... got one for horseback riding up into the wild bush country high in the California mountains... to go trout fishing... and now one to Canada... to go cabling... man is this a great site, or what!!


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I had to use more chains and cables today LOL


What happened to the skidding cone?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I should bring a cone , it's rough terrain in there .


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice scrounge Nazi.
> Awesome as well seeing your son taking care of business .
> By the way hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I was thinking of you and cantoo yesterday as I did some scrounging myself. I was also by another bay, not to far from you all.
> https://www.google.com:443/maps/pla...2!3m1!1s0x8823e104be406d25:0x34d0a227f2ae3802
> First up saw this in a pile of trash on the side of the road, my eagle eyes did not disappoint as this tire looked brand new driving by at 75mph.
> Best guess is they got a new tire for their trailer had it balanced and mounted it on the trailer without enough torque on the nuts. So into the hatch it went.
> Scrounge 1 down.View attachment 504730
> View attachment 504731
> 
> Then I picked up another ms460 and a few other goodies including the 36" bar and 3 0r 4 chains, an almost new 20" bar(for the 044) with another 4-5 chains nice scrench, torx wrench, home made saw boxrolleyes, and even a small screwdriver to adjust the carb(priceless LOL).
> Scrounge 2 done.View attachment 504732
> 
> Hr and a half down the road picked up this 359 that wasn't running right with a 20" bar and chain. Haven't been to far into it as the muffler bolts are broken off. Pulled the clutch and did a visual and all seems to be in order. The saw was bogging bad, the chain was over-tightened so I will loosen that when it goes back together as well as the low side of the carb was extremely rich so I set it at one turn out and will retune it from there. Very pleased with it even if I have to replace the P&C as I really enjoyed the last 359 I had, they run right with a 361 if they don't have the cat muffler as they are very plugged up. And it even has a Lowes sticker, it's been Lowerized.
> Scrounge 3 done.View attachment 504733
> 
> I was going for another ms310, but I couldn't make it in time to look at it.
> My little Honda averaged 58.6 on the first leg of the trip and 56 on the last part, gotta love that.


Nice flippin scrounge. I mean who can beat that tiny little Stihl srewdriver.....he,he


----------



## mainewoods

I like the homemade "skidding cone" you carved into the butt of that spruce Dan. I do the same thing to my trees too. Makes a big difference skidding out tree length with a rounded butt log sliding instead of digging in.


----------



## dancan

The coned shape sure helps in a lot of situations .
It's amazing how the smallest thing will stop you dead in your tracks LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chippster -

see post # 16020.

BL


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505324
> Little better pic from this morning, can kinda see river in the center. Very thankful to live here.
> Nice saw scrounge btw chipper!


Sure looks nice up there.
I can see why your thankful.
I feel the same about where we are at in the woods, little bit of property, and still close(5min) to our little town and 25min from Grand Rapids.
I wouldn't mind being out in the middle of the woods somewhere, but this is a great location.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The middle of the axle is bowed up. Would do the opposite if I pulled it up more....
> 
> Plus the hubs aren't perfect and both have blown bearings at some point....one with previous owner and one shortly after I got it.


I'm saying to pull the axle down. A little arch is fine on a small trailer, yours is way to much.
How did it get that way.


chucker said:


> steve, when I get up there and if you have access to a welder I can put a trust on the axel to straighten it out and reenforce the bottom strength so it wont bend again and this will fix your tire alignment...


Perfect just what I would do. A piece of 2" angle will do a great job of giving a straight edge to pull the axle to and to strengthen it. 


svk said:


> Well I can't turn that down!


Got to love friends like that.
Here's your trophy chucker.


Wood Nazi said:


> Not really as the most stress is between the spring perch and the hub not in the centre where the "lever" is longer. I have done this before. The most important measurement however is hub face to hub face which determines your wheel centers. So the best thing is to find an axle which matches the wheel centers and move the spring perches if necessary. They are easily cut off and re welded.


Bingo.
I was also going to say that the arch could be rotated to the front then the perches remounted at 90 degrees to where they are now giving a "toe-in" on the tires. Unfortunately the axle sounds as though it is extremely bent/arched.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Nice flippin scrounge. I mean who can beat that tiny little Stihl srewdriver.....he,he


Thanks, those little guys are great til they stab you in the leg.

I did manage to sell the 460, but I didn't make much money off it.
I did however make enough to pay for all my trips expenses that day.
I used it to cut a trailer load of wood, got an almost new 20" bar and 3 chains(that's going on my 044), a 36" bar and 2 chains. All the chains are .050 which is what I run. More free bars and chains svk.
The case, extra 7 pin, traded my 8 pin out as it was in better shape, the 460 owners manual.
I also swapped out the air filter cover as mine had a small hole in it.
I feel as though I did well and the guy who bought it was very happy.
Everyone is happy, so I'm happy.


----------



## dancan

I got the honeydo list done by 2pm so I figured I had time to get a truckload of scrounged up spruce 
I had a spruce blowdown that was about 20" at the butt and was ok for about 10' so it got drug out .







Then I went down to the low area to grab another stem .
I had to drop this one that's standing to get this branchy one out .











Since it had a good white core and the top didn't break I drug that one to the landing , I'll save branchy for another day 
I noodled the bigger rounds and then busted them up with the maul .











Not pretty wood but plenty of btu's 
Scrounge on gentleman !!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'm saying to pull the axle down. A little arch is fine on a small trailer, yours is way to much.
> *How did it get that way.*
> 
> Perfect just what I would do. A piece of 2" angle will do a great job of giving a straight edge to pull the axle to and to strengthen it.
> 
> Got to love friends like that.
> Here's your trophy chucker.
> 
> Bingo.
> I was also going to say that the arch could be rotated to the front then the perches remounted at 90 degrees to where they are now giving a "toe-in" on the tires. Unfortunately the axle sounds as though it is extremely bent/arched.


Hauling too much wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Pictures are in reverse order. Fished this morning and caught a couple perch, a pike and this nice smallie. Came home and got a start on the splitter....long way to go!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hauling too much wood.


I guess I'm not following. I thought you said the outside of the tires are wearing. 
The insides will wear out when a trailer has been overloaded. 
Stuck with my phone since my computer bag got left at the house so I can't look back as easily. Oh well.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ooh-h oic. got it! haha, it's called a what? oic, not a caliper per se by itself... caliper? hmm, guess he means brakes! lol.. well, I was waiting for someone to comment on the cracked window... that digital vernier caliper is my _10-cents_ Garage Sale Special! works perfectly, you know!!! came with box, case and original Operator's Manual... even humidity packets. man selling said it wasn't dropped, he had an item slip from his hands... bounce bounce and bang! then cracked window. was selling all his tools... selling or giving away and moving to retirement home... guess he liked my sob  story... "but not with the busted window!" ' ok, how about a dime?' SOLD!  so tell me chipster... now, do u _really _think I need to buy me a new one? lol  yes! 10-cents!!!!
> 
> the way I feel about it, he made me an offer I could not refuse... " so you want it, then?"
> 
> 
> yes, I will... take another


That's awesome .10 lol, hard to beat that.
The funny thing is I did, with no sob story, no drama/acting here lol. A good friend of mine is who is an engineer and had finished his contract with leer in Kentwood was heading back to Seattle and gave it to me. Can you believe it, he gave me a "parting gift", when he was leaving . He's a great guy, I need to remember to call him.
One thing though I don't remember if I got the "humidity packs" .



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> chippster -
> 
> see post # 16020.
> 
> BL


As my kids say joking sawd it.

The scrounge that came to me in the form of a gift. Here's the great thing and why I was giving you a hard time, it was bought at the grocery store Aldi'. 
He knew about the fact that it was made in Germany, as he has done a lot of work there, and it came with a 3 yr warranty. I use it mainly for checking drive link thickness on the chains I get on the deals I do, it works great for that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome .10 lol, hard to beat that.
> The funny thing is I did, with no sob story, no drama/acting here lol. A good friend of mine is who is an engineer and had finished his contract with leer in Kentwood was heading back to Seattle and gave it to me. Can you believe it, he gave me a "parting gift", when he was leaving . He's a great guy, I need to remember to call him.
> One thing though I don't remember if I got the "humidity packs" .
> 
> 
> As my kids say joking sawd it.
> 
> The scrounge that came to me in the form of a gift. Here's the great thing and why I was giving you a hard time, it was bought at the grocery store Aldi'. View attachment 505552
> He knew about the fact that it was made in Germany, as he has done a lot of work there, and it came with a 3 yr warranty. I use it mainly for checking drive link thickness on the chains I get on the deals I do, it works great for that.View attachment 505553



damn! chippster ~ I guess I can believe ur story. probability is not fact, though... prob making it up since u dint include the humidity packages... you mite have paid $29.95 for it... off a 99-cents or less revolving rack at the end of discontinued items at _the grocery. _tell me paid -0- just to one-upmanship the ol BL's 10-cent deal!  so I hear you, read you... but not sure if I believe you...

any ways - no humidity packs... no doubt *it will rust!*


----------



## MustangMike

Did some more splitting today in the am, and a little bit of cutting stuff already down.

Only let me post 4 of the 6 pics I took, so the best view of the lower wood pile is not here, sorry. But, the lower pile is getting pretty big, and we also started an upper pile. Had to get out of the Sun today, and the upper area was in the morning shade!

Hopefully we will find people who burned enough wood last year to want more this year!


----------



## chucker

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 505518
> View attachment 505519
> Pictures are in reverse order. Fished this morning and caught a couple perch, a pike and this nice smallie. Came home and got a start on the splitter....long way to go!


you know fishing is for people who don't have wood duty?? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Did some more splitting today in the am, and a little bit of cutting stuff already down.
> 
> Only let me post 4 of the 6 pics I took, so the best view of the lower wood pile is not here, sorry. But, the lower pile is getting pretty big, and we also started an upper pile. Had to get out of the Sun today, and the upper area was in the morning shade!
> 
> Hopefully we will find people who burned enough wood last year to want more this year!



some gud wud there MM!...

if u run out of space for a foto essay, just post what it can take space wise, call it Part One... then do a new post Part Two. u will get a new lease on the digital space thing... try it..


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, but it is the individual pics that are too large to post, not the group.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I guess I'm not following. I thought you said the outside of the tires are wearing.
> The insides will wear out when a trailer has been overloaded.
> Stuck with my phone since my computer bag got left at the house so I can't look back as easily. Oh well.


Well the trailer axle is tweaked upward in the middle. It runs with outsides of tires wearing excessively whether loaded or unloaded.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Well the trailer axle is tweaked upward in the middle. It runs with outsides of tires wearing excessively whether loaded or unloaded.


fixable, as long as the spindles are in good shape. straighten it with a chain and hyd. jack with a downward bend and a sturdy trust rod. also need to make sure the u bolts are tight and 90* to the spring seats!!


----------



## JustJeff

Chucker is correct. If spindles are good, I'd do that.


----------



## Logger nate

Snow melted enough to get to our high ellavation scrounge area


Log forwarder at work

Sure nice to have my helper this time, he's been mia last 4 loads (has girl friend now).
standing trees still pretty solid even though they have been dead for 8 years. Thanks to my 6' 3" log loader ended up with a nice load.


----------



## dancan

Hey Nate , get you a nice dump trailer , double the fun 

Awesome load


----------



## Logger nate

Ya I would love to have a dump trailer borrowed one last year sure was nice.... some day. 
Thanks


----------



## Logger nate

Tractor and mill would be triple fun


----------



## MustangMike

That is an impressive pic transporting that log! Trust me when I tell ya we don't move Oak logs that size like that!

Beautiful area though!


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up this ugly a$$ stove for free today. Somebody will give me a hundred bucks for it.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> That is an impressive pic transporting that log! Trust me when I tell ya we don't move Oak logs that size like that!
> 
> Beautiful area though!


Thanks Mike, that's my son in the picture, that one was a little big for me.


----------



## DFK

Logger Nate:
Why are so many of the trees dead??

Thanks
David


----------



## Logger nate

David, had a big forest fire go through the area about 8 years ago.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Mike, that's my son in the picture, that one was a little big for me.


Nice to have help like that!

Kind of like that one fellow on Crocodile Dundee. "I don't need a gun mate, I've got a Donk."


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That is an impressive pic transporting that log! Trust me when I tell ya we don't move Oak logs that size like that!
> 
> Beautiful area though!


Ain't that the truth.
Yesterday I had a guy telling me he used a log arch he had built to move logs this size with his quad, I just smiled and said "wow" LOL.
My little kubota had to work hard to pull it up here to work on it.
This is after one tank in the 460 with a slightly dull 25" B&C. Rolled the log and blocked it up so I was cutting it on the narrow side. The butt section was 18x24 at the narrow end.
The bar oil I put there for size reference(tractor supply scrounge). 

And here it is with all my cookies cut and then 3-15" rounds left over. These were cut for the school my wife teaches at. She just let me know they need 15 more. That means they need those three pieces and a few more, bummer as I was totally set up for it on site. I sharpened the chain and refueled and finished all this, the load that is on the trailer and one more cookie that was also on the trailer when the picture was taken.


----------



## chipper1

Here's the actual scrounge after all the cookies where cut. I'm pleased as I did it all last night after driving back from Ohio and it was all cut and loaded after 6pm. She made 2 trips with cookies to her school and then I brought the ones on the trailer home and loaded those in this morning. Bummed that they need more, I will do the best I can to get them to them today as these are "stepping cookies"(lol) for a little walking path/trail in front of the school and they are putting the mulch in today and tomorrow.
This is what the cookies looked like in the back of the sagging Honda wagon lol.
Mike this ones for you. It was missing part of the front lower bumper cover and it had an intercooler hanging out of it. It was dropped pretty good with what looks to be a set of Flowmasters on the back, it sounded good.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> That is an impressive pic transporting that log! Trust me when I tell ya we don't move Oak logs that size like that!
> 
> Beautiful area though!



Standing dead for 8 years, still good, and carrying it like that? I too am oak minded and thought WTF, photo shopped? LOL


----------



## hardpan

Logger nate said:


> David, had a big forest fire go through the area about 8 years ago.



Foreign to me, those conifers. Do they maybe last longer standing when burned, maybe sap in the bark boiled and of no interest to insects and of course woodpeckers? I thought the smaller limbs would burn more.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Foreign to me, those conifers. Do they maybe last longer standing when burned, maybe sap in the bark boiled and of no interest to insects and of course woodpeckers? I thought the smaller limbs would burn more.


If the sap is burned in they last darn near forever. We have white pine snags that were cut in 1912 and were burned slightly that are still standing.


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Snow melted enough to get to our high ellavation scrounge area
> View attachment 505663
> View attachment 505664
> Log forwarder at work
> View attachment 505665
> Sure nice to have my helper this time, he's been mia last 4 loads (has girl friend now).View attachment 505666
> standing trees still pretty solid even though they have been dead for 8 years. Thanks to my 6' 3" log loader ended up with a nice load.
> View attachment 505668


----------



## dancan

Hey Nate , I got home from work and put on my best safety crocs 







Here's Pioneerguy600 plain' Donk , might not be as big but it's long LOL


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Nice to have help like that!
> 
> Kind of like that one fellow on Crocodile Dundee. "I don't need a gun mate, I've got a Donk."


Yes it is! Very thankful for my son, he really is a great kid (young man) always been very helpful, not a trouble maker at all, and my best friend, been differant now that he has girl friend though hardly ever see him anymore, lol. Sure glad he waited this long he's 18 now.


----------



## MustangMike

Chipper, it is definitely lowered and has wheels, as does mine. My intercooler radiator is behind the stock one, and did not require any modification to the car. The Whipple SC kit I got was sold through Ford Performance Parts and is also 50 State emissions legal.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Yes it is! Very thankful for my son, he really is a great kid (young man) always been very helpful, not a trouble maker at all, and my best friend, been differant now that he has girl friend though hardly ever see him anymore, lol. Sure glad he waited this long he's 18 now.



I wish him happiness with his new relationship, nice to have a son that good & close, you must have done a good job!


----------



## Logger nate

hardpan said:


> Foreign to me, those conifers. Do they maybe last longer standing when burned, maybe sap in the bark boiled and of no interest to insects and of course woodpeckers? I thought the smaller limbs would burn more.


The bark fell off most of these after the fire, and it's dryer there, other area's that were wetter and the bark stayed on the trees started to get pretty rotten after the second year, even standing trees.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 505866


That pic was my avatar for several years on here. Then Ctyank started giving me crap about it so I changed it. Ironically his is a kitty looking in a mirror and seeing a lion in the reflection which is painfully fitting for him.


----------



## JustJeff

A man's work is from sun till sun. 
The "done been split" pile is growing. Even the tractor looks happy!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> If the sap is burned in they last darn near forever. We have white pine snags that were cut in 1912 and were burned slightly that are still standing.


My Dad told us awhile back that this tree had been dead for over 50 years, it was a ponderosa pine


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> The bark fell off most of these after the fire, and it's dryer there, other area's that were wetter and the bark stayed on the trees started to get pretty rotten after the second year, even standing trees.


It's strange how some of the spruce I've scrounged up was dead standing in a swamp with no bark but still had a solid white core and yet dead standing in high ground with bark was no good .
I run the bar through it , white sawdust or brown , that's what I look for one the trees that I'm not sure about. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Hey Nate , I got home from work and put on my best safety crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Pioneerguy600 plain' Donk , might not be as big but it's long LOL


Glad to see your being safe dancan.... maybe I should try that.
Impressive pole forwarder you have there.


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok I have had an exciting holiday a farmer hooked into my power line and took down my power pole. Dte repaired the pole but of course comcast didn't repair my internet till today when this occurred on thursday. Good to be back online.


----------



## JeffGu

But I don't think they're the "Safety Crocs"...


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> If the sap is burned in they last darn near forever. We have white pine snags that were cut in 1912 and were burned slightly that are still standing.



Fascinating. I have never heard of such a thing. It can be a plus for folks near by, eternal, vertical firewood storage. A few years ago I drove through a forest in southern Utah that had burned 3 years earlier, sickening. Good to hear at least some value can be rescued from it.


----------



## hardpan

Logger nate said:


> The bark fell off most of these after the fire, and it's dryer there, other area's that were wetter and the bark stayed on the trees started to get pretty rotten after the second year, even standing trees.



Bark. A firewooder's enemy if on the round wood, holds that water in and many times will never dry. I always try to remove it but often it is just too much work.


----------



## chipper1

hardpan said:


> Fascinating. I have never heard of such a thing. It can be a plus for folks near by, eternal, vertical firewood storage. A few years ago I drove through a forest in southern Utah that had burned 3 years earlier, sickening. Good to hear at least some value can be rescued from it.


I love my vertical wood piles. That black locust will stand for a long time, it will loose much of the bark before it even dies. I cut the bark up and burn it to, it's awesome for getting the stove warmed up a bit during a little cold spell in the shoulder season.


----------



## wudpirat

Get the bark off !!
You take your baby saw (30-40cc) and cut a stripe through the bark length wise.
Now as the log dries the bark loosens and falls off.
Birch is one of the worst, leave the bark on , or not splitting, and it turns to punk.
but what do I know ? Wood don't dry unless you split the bark.


----------



## chipper1

Last night I got the white oak on the trailer all cut into rounds. I didn't cut into the piece that was on the tail of the trailer the root flare as there is metal stains on it. It's a bit long and I don't want to ruin one of my loger chains on it. My plan is to noodle up what I can without getting to close to the stains and then cut the pieces to length. I'm open to advise/ alternative methods(I don't any c-4, bulk mattch heads, or black powder on hand lol.

I ended up cutting 17 more cookies and delivered them and realized they will need at least 4-5 more. The first log I cut for them I probably could have sold for 2-300, oh well that's how it goes. The kids project looks sweet and I didn't have any large black locust for them so white oak should be the next best wood for them.
After dropping the cookies on my way to pick up my tractor I saw this, had to have it, scrounged from the recycling pile by the trash can in a high end neighborhood . It's almost 6' of the deep shelving, little payment for giving up some of the wood I've scrounged I guess.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Nice to have help like that!
> 
> Kind of like that one fellow on Crocodile Dundee. "I don't need a gun mate, I've got a Donk."


----------



## chipper1

wudpirat said:


> Get the bark off !!
> You take your baby saw (30-40cc) and cut a stripe through the bark length wise.
> Now as the log dries the bark loosens and falls off.
> Birch is one of the worst, leave the bark on , or not splitting, and it turns to punk.
> but what do I know ? Wood don't dry unless you split the bark.


The worse one for us(that I mess with) here is cherry. It's great to cut in the spring and burn it in the fall, but if it sits on the floor of the woods, it will be rotten in no time.
I like cherry rounds for seats around my fire pit as they are very light and it makes them easy to move. I have had the ones I'm using now for about 4yrs with no bark and all they need is a couple inches taken off the bottoms. Sometimes you want to move them back a little, well ok most the time lol. This is a friend who does tree work had a local job and couldn't use the chipper at this location, so it was time to burn my pile down a bit. You can see a few of the cherry rounds laying on the ground.


----------



## hardpan

wudpirat said:


> Get the bark off !!
> You take your baby saw (30-40cc) and cut a stripe through the bark length wise.
> Now as the log dries the bark loosens and falls off.
> Birch is one of the worst, leave the bark on , or not splitting, and it turns to punk.
> but what do I know ? Wood don't dry unless you split the bark.



I have cut the stripes a few times and it helps. I have not decided if it is best to stack with the stripe on top or bottom. You say?


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 505518
> View attachment 505519
> Pictures are in reverse order. Fished this morning and caught a couple perch, a pike and this nice smallie. Came home and got a start on the splitter....long way to go!


Nice Smallmouth!
I have yet to drop the boat in the lake, but I'm on holidays until Wednesday so I plan on gettin' out there.


----------



## mainewoods

Just like the age old question - split side up or split side down?


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> Scrounged up this ugly a$$ stove for free today. Somebody will give me a hundred bucks for it. View attachment 505713


cool old stove


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 505880
> A man's work is from sun till sun.
> The "done been split" pile is growing. Even the tractor looks happy!


Very nice, your tractor does look happy.


----------



## cantoo

Buzzed up a pile of sticks. I forgot to take pics o the complete pile before I started this is about 2/3 of the pile left.


----------



## Khntr85

Well here is another one of my spots... Mostly shagbark hickory, will dull a chain real damn quick....hard to tell but a these trees bury a 25" bar and over at the bases..... The pile in front of the trucks is all good wood too, just not hickory or oak.... And yes when I get all the good stuff I will start on the cluttered pile!!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> That is an impressive pic transporting that log! Trust me when I tell ya we don't move Oak logs that size like that!
> 
> Beautiful area though!



Well cut it up today 5 blocks weighed one it was 38 lbs so about 190 lbs for the log, not oak for sure, but pretty good load for the forwarder , too much for me.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a little bench top vise and a ratchet and socket set from a rummage sale today. They had a really clean Jonsered 361 with two chains for $35 but I really didn't need it.


----------



## MustangMike

Wait .... We got to need it to buy it?????????? Man, I'm doing it all wrong!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

So, took the Grandsons Fishing again on Wed. Went to the same place, but it was harder this time, the fish near the dock seemed not to want our worms! So just as my one Grandson started to mumble that we may get skunked, I moved down the shore a bit and we got a little bit of action.

My pics (from the rocks in the water) don't do the fish justice. The first one is a Big Mouth about 12" (not bad for the kids), followed by two Rock Bass about 7-8" each. Unfortunately, the camera angle makes them look smaller, but the kids had a great time, they caught fish, and that is all that counts!

On my bike ride today I came across a large Snapper and got some pics, but the internet Gods here won't let me post it (too big).

I've also developed a slight cough. I think I may have caught an allergy from one of my Grandsons!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Scrounged up a little bench top vise and a ratchet and socket set from a rummage sale today. They had a really clean Jonsered 361 with two chains for $35 but I really didn't need it.


$35?? Don't know anything about jonsered but chains would be worth that, nice scrounge, you needed it


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Wait .... We got to need it to buy it?????????? Man, I'm doing it all wrong!!!!!


I'm wondering if the "it" he was referring to was not the saw, but something else such as a hard time for buying another saw.
I'm so glad I don't have to have a "need" for a saw or whatever to buy them. I certainly can't imagine how it would be to explain to my wife I needed a saw as some have to. Guess it would be like "honey why are you selling that 460 I thought you needed it last week, because I bought the 660 and I already have another 460 you know it's like having the right outfit for a special occasion, oh I see you really needed it, I sure did"


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 506262
> View attachment 506263
> View attachment 506264
> Well here is another one of my spots... Mostly shagbark hickory, will dull a chain real damn quick....hard to tell but a these trees bury a 25" bar and over at the bases..... The pile in front of the trucks is all good wood too, just not hickory or oak.... And yes when I get all the good stuff I will start on the cluttered pile!!!!!


That looks like a great deal there 85.
That shagbark can certainly put a slowdown in the ho-down. At my buddies property there are a bunch of them and when the skidder went threw his property it knocked a bunch down that got pushed just below the surface of the trail. When I'm cleaning up the trail with my kubota I can't dig in because my bucket just slides right over them. To dig one out is as hard as it would be to dig out a 6-8" oak and they are only 3-4".
Looks like you will need some climbing gear to get the ones out of the pile there.
How much time do you have before they burn it or remove it.
Where you at in Indiana.
I'm just east of GR Mi if your in the area you can come scrounging at my place, you might find something of interest to you never know what you'll find here, it can be like watching an episode of American Pickers LOL.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So, took the Grandsons Fishing again on Wed. Went to the same place, but it was harder this time, the fish near the dock seemed not to want our worms! So just as my one Grandson started to mumble that we may get skunked, I moved down the shore a bit and we got a little bit of action.
> 
> My pics (from the rocks in the water) don't do the fish justice. The first one is a Big Mouth about 12" (not bad for the kids), followed by two Rock Bass about 7-8" each. Unfortunately, the camera angle makes them look smaller, but the kids had a great time, they caught fish, and that is all that counts!
> 
> On my bike ride today I came across a large Snapper and got some pics, but the internet Gods here won't let me post it (too big).
> 
> I've also developed a slight cough. I think I may have caught an allergy from one of my Grandsons!


Sounds like a great time Mike. One of the most important things if we want these kids to desire to come back to do things with us is making it successful.
I see you didn't get skunked either, as you also might have "caught" something LOL.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> So, took the Grandsons Fishing again on Wed. Went to the same place, but it was harder this time, the fish near the dock seemed not to want our worms! So just as my one Grandson started to mumble that we may get skunked, I moved down the shore a bit and we got a little bit of action.
> 
> My pics (from the rocks in the water) don't do the fish justice. The first one is a Big Mouth about 12" (not bad for the kids), followed by two Rock Bass about 7-8" each. Unfortunately, the camera angle makes them look smaller, but the kids had a great time, they caught fish, and that is all that counts!
> 
> On my bike ride today I came across a large Snapper and got some pics, but the internet Gods here won't let me post it (too big).
> 
> I've also developed a slight cough. I think I may have caught an allergy from one of my Grandsons!



I can just hear the squeal and joy as they each catch some... pole tips down, jiggles... got one, got one... and then this or that... well, those smiles echo it out well... enjoyed it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> On my bike ride today I came across a large Snapper and got some pics, but the internet Gods here won't let me post it (too big).



did u check out resize it link? if I can learn it, any one can... also, ur camera, even if fone will let u set the size of the pix... my camera has 3 sizes, I can select. small med large. u knew it was that right, lol... small I get 331 pix on disc... med I get 64 and large only 28... most of what I post here I shoot med. also try one pix per post. if still too big, u need to get some help and so u can easily reset your camera to smaller resolution. good email size about 350 megs.

should be a breeze for a smart guy like you...


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> That looks like a great deal there 85.
> That shagbark can certainly put a slowdown in the ho-down. At my buddies property there are a bunch of them and when the skidder went threw his property it knocked a bunch down that got pushed just below the surface of the trail. When I'm cleaning up the trail with my kubota I can't dig in because my bucket just slides right over them. To dig one out is as hard as it would be to dig out a 6-8" oak and they are only 3-4".
> Looks like you will need some climbing gear to get the ones out of the pile there.
> How much time do you have before they burn it or remove it.
> Where you at in Indiana.
> I'm just east of GR Mi if your in the area you can come scrounging at my place, you might find something of interest to you never know what you'll find here, it can be like watching an episode of American Pickers LOL.View attachment 506294



Hey man I really appriciate that, I am in central Indiana by the muncie area....your post made me smile, I have to say the 91 Chevy just turned 80,000 miles, and was near perfect..... That is until last year when I was backing up to plant my Melon patch last year, I hit a damn tree at back of my property with the tailgate down, never fails..

Ya the only reason I am using the 91 is because my 89 f250 has basically died.... She has been the money pit this whole last year,....i believe now the timing chain is off or skipped, so I done with her!!!!!..... I do to much work with my truck to not have a dependable one!!!!!


----------



## Khntr85

Oh and it is going to take a few years for them to build the house, so if they can wait until winter I can have that pile gone.... The guy that's letting me have the wood is a very good guy, so I am sure if he see's that I am working on it, he will try and make time for me to get it....


----------



## Khntr85

Any of you guys use the RS or any kind of chiesel chain on hickory..... I run RM on all my saws, and recently bought 3 loops of 20" RS chain to try.... I would think it would dull pretty fast trying to cut threw the shagbark.....

Any of you guys using the chisel chains on hard wood, or just use it mainly on softer, clean wood????


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> $35?? Don't know anything about jonsered but chains would be worth that, nice scrounge, you needed it


It still had the 1/4 pitch chains which I hate. Just converted my 361 to 3/8 lo profile and didn't feel like sinking more into a saw I didn't need.


----------



## hardpan

Clean hardwood and the RS is fine. In that pile stick with RM and still plan on frequent sharpening.


----------



## USMC615

MustangMike said:


> So, took the Grandsons Fishing again on Wed. Went to the same place, but it was harder this time, the fish near the dock seemed not to want our worms! So just as my one Grandson started to mumble that we may get skunked, I moved down the shore a bit and we got a little bit of action.
> 
> My pics (from the rocks in the water) don't do the fish justice. The first one is a Big Mouth about 12" (not bad for the kids), followed by two Rock Bass about 7-8" each. Unfortunately, the camera angle makes them look smaller, but the kids had a great time, they caught fish, and that is all that counts!
> 
> On my bike ride today I came across a large Snapper and got some pics, but the internet Gods here won't let me post it (too big).
> 
> I've also developed a slight cough. I think I may have caught an allergy from one of my Grandsons!


Nice Mike...looks like you and the little fellas had a good time. May not have wore'em out, but a good time nonetheless.


----------



## Khntr85

hardpan said:


> Clean hardwood and the RS is fine. In that pile stick with RM and still plan on frequent sharpening.



Ya it was nice of the guy to pull the stuff were I can get it, but like you said I will be wearing some files out keepin my chains sharp for sure....

I will try the RS out when I get some cleaner wood.... I got a black walnut job, and another one with red and white oak, so I am anxious to see how differently they cut....I like the RM but I am always open to different options that work well!!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> It still had the 1/4 pitch chains which I hate. Just converted my 361 to 3/8 lo profile and didn't feel like sinking more into a saw I didn't need.


Oh ok, ya that makes sense.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Oh ok, ya that makes sense.


Trust me I was tempted to buy it anyhow but I have enough saws that done serve a purpose. If it was a bigger saw I would have.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> It still had the 1/4 pitch chains which I hate.


(But I love it when you give them to me!

Philbert)


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> (But I love it when you give them to me!
> 
> Philbert)


That stuff seriously gets dull if you look at it wrong.


----------



## wudpirat

1/4" vs 3/8 pico (3/8"lp)
In the daz before I caught the CAD, I had a Stihl 015 running 1/4". The cost of the chain increased and availability hard to find.
I decided to convert to 3/8"lp. A new bar and chain, clutch drum, oil pump drive gear and $80 later, I was running 3/8"lp.
The honest truth, a sharp 1/4" chain cut as well as the 3/8"lp.
Lesson learned, and it only cost $80 and less cutters to sharpen . 
The fact that I had a 100ft roll of 3/8lp may have clouded my judgement, but for $80, I could have bought enough 1/4" to last the life of the saw. 
Bottom line, a good running saw with a sharp chain will put the firewood in the stove.


----------



## svk

Driving through northwestern Wisconsin today. Lots of dying and dead ash which is sad to see.


----------



## JustJeff

Khntr85 said:


> Any of you guys use the RS or any kind of chiesel chain on hickory..... I run RM on all my saws, and recently bought 3 loops of 20" RS chain to try.... I would think it would dull pretty fast trying to cut threw the shagbark.....
> 
> Any of you guys using the chisel chains on hard wood, or just use it mainly on softer, clean wood????


I use RS chain on everything. Keep it out of the dirt and off the rocks and you're golden.


----------



## Khntr85

svk said:


> Driving through northwestern Wisconsin today. Lots of dying and dead ash which is sad to see.



Yes I have been getting a lot of dead ash here in Indiana, it really is sad..... I considered saving seed and putting it in my freezer....


----------



## Khntr85

Wood Nazi said:


> I use RS chain on everything. Keep it out of the dirt and off the rocks and you're golden.



I may give it a go on all this shagbark I have to cut up.... Anyway to cut it faster I will use....


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I use RS chain on everything. Keep it out of the dirt and off the rocks and you're golden.


Same here. The only semi chisel I have is what I got for a deal or on my 3/8 low profile saws.


----------



## Khntr85

svk said:


> Same here. The only semi chisel I have is what I got for a deal or on my 3/8 low profile saws.



Hell sounds like I need to put a loop on the the ms461 or ms362 and give it a go.......who knows I may even like it more..... For whatever reason they sell a lot more of the RM chain in my area......


----------



## svk

Khntr85 said:


> Hell sounds like I need to put a loop on the the ms461 or ms362 and give it a go.......who knows I may even like it more..... For whatever reason they sell a lot more of the RM chain in my area......


That rs is tough stuff. Lasted a lot longer than the Oregon and Carlton semi chisel I had been using.


----------



## JustJeff

You can feel how tough when you file it. I swear it's harder than Oregon.


----------



## Logger nate

Did some free hand milling at the scrounge site today, not the greatest boards but kinda fun.


----------



## Philbert

Pretty nice for free-hand!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Pretty nice for free-hand!
> 
> Philbert


Thank you.


----------



## svk

Trimmed all of the grass at the hunting cabin, put out salt blocks for the deer and rode the wheeler around a bit.

Big old yellow birch. 



Last spring's hidden scrounge, ready to be picked up. 



Moose track-first one I've seen in years. 



White pine snag left from when they burned brush after logging in 1912. Still solid.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Trimmed all of the grass at the hunting cabin, put out salt blocks for the deer and rode the wheeler around a bit.
> 
> Big old yellow birch.
> View attachment 506441
> 
> 
> Last spring's hidden scrounge, ready to be picked up.
> View attachment 506442
> 
> 
> Moose track-first one I've seen in years.
> View attachment 506443
> 
> 
> White pine snag left from when they burned brush after logging in 1912. Still solid.
> View attachment 506445


Nice pictures, looks like a great day. Nice to see the wolves didn't get all the moose.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Nice to see the wolves didn't get all the moose.


No doubt. It's been many years since I've seen tracks. Wolf population is beyond out of control out here!


----------



## MustangMike

Khntr85 said:


> Hell sounds like I need to put a loop on the the ms461 or ms362 and give it a go.......who knows I may even like it more..... For whatever reason they sell a lot more of the RM chain in my area......



Put some RS on the 461 and you will love it in all but the dirtiest of wood. Hickory will slow any saw down, but your saw will cut noticeably faster with RS.

The advantage of RM is that it cuts with multiple parts of the tooth instead of the focus being on the point, but that is also what makes it slow (you are cutting each wood fiber multiple times). Keep the RS sharp, and it will put a smile on your face. Also, FYI, it is easily converted to square file, which is faster yet!


----------



## MustangMike

We did a few more hours of splitting yesterday, and the wood pile is starting to grow. The upper pile & lower pile are now connected. Was really glad to be using the splitter. In addition to being able to just go through Ys and crotches, there were some wavy grained Oak that would have been very tough to split by hand. (The entire length of the piece was wavy)

Still have a few days of splitting left to do at this site, in addition to converting two logs into boards. I have both a 12' 40" diameter Red Oak and a 9' 20" diameter Hard Maple log that I hope to "board". FYI, I counted rings on the large 40"+ Oak tree and came up with 115 years old.

The wood pile is all good wood, Red Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch.

I have also come to the realization that when I go "close up" with the cell phone camera, I can't post the pics, they are too large.


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Put some RS on the 461 and you will love it in all but the dirtiest of wood. Hickory will slow any saw down, but your saw will cut noticeably faster with RS.
> 
> The advantage of RM is that it cuts with multiple parts of the tooth instead of the focus being on the point, but that is also what makes it slow (you are cutting each wood fiber multiple times). Keep the RS sharp, and it will put a smile on your face. Also, FYI, it is easily converted to square file, which is faster yet!



Hey thanks..... Ya I actually like havin a brew after cutting and sharpen my chains.....I hand sharpen and sometimes use the grandberg.....ya know I have read a lot about chains and sharpening chains, but I have never tried to square file.... I know it's harder, but I think with some practice I could get it down....
I got a loop of RS I can put on the ms362 also... I will try the RS next time I go cut!!!!


----------



## Khntr85

Here is my pile.... The closest stuff is big elm that a guy brought by...... The rest is all wood I cut and got myself..... have got a lot split lately, but got a lot more to split to.... Always a constant battle keeping it split....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> We did a few more hours of splitting yesterday, and the wood pile is starting to grow. The upper pile & lower pile are now connected. Was really glad to be using the splitter. In addition to being able to just go through Ys and crotches, there were some wavy grained Oak that would have been very tough to split by hand. (The entire length of the piece was wavy)
> 
> Still have a few days of splitting left to do at this site, in addition to converting two logs into boards. I have both a 12' 40" diameter Red Oak and a 9' 20" diameter Hard Maple log that I hope to "board". FYI, I counted rings on the large 40"+ Oak tree and came up with 115 years old.
> 
> The wood pile is all good wood, Red Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch.
> 
> I have also come to the realization that when I go "close up" with the cell phone camera, I can't post the pics, they are too large.



_>I have also come to the realization that when I go "close up" with the cell phone camera, I can't post the pics, they are too large.
_
checking attributes should confirm it. nice wood pile! has that _fresh_, just split look!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 506497
> View attachment 506494
> 
> 
> Here is my pile.... The closest stuff is big elm that a guy brought by...... The rest is all wood I cut and got myself..... have got a lot split lately, but got a lot more to split to.... Always a constant battle keeping it split....



_>Always a constant battle keeping it split..._

why? looks like u got it under control ! lol. nice wood pile. thanks for posting.


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> We did a few more hours of splitting yesterday, and the wood pile is starting to grow. The upper pile & lower pile are now connected. Was really glad to be using the splitter. In addition to being able to just go through Ys and crotches, there were some wavy grained Oak that would have been very tough to split by hand. (The entire length of the piece was wavy)
> 
> Still have a few days of splitting left to do at this site, in addition to converting two logs into boards. I have both a 12' 40" diameter Red Oak and a 9' 20" diameter Hard Maple log that I hope to "board". FYI, I counted rings on the large 40"+ Oak tree and came up with 115 years old.
> 
> The wood pile is all good wood, Red Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch.
> 
> I have also come to the realization that when I go "close up" with the cell phone camera, I can't post the pics, they are too large.



Ya that's a nice pile mike.... Looks like u got a lot done in one day!!!


----------



## amberg

svk said:


> No doubt. It's been many years since I've seen tracks. Wolf population is beyond out of control out here!



Just like the coyotes around here now. They all need to be eradicated if we want to keep any wild game.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, in Westchester County NY (the one below me, which is also the one just North of NYC) there were 2 separate coyote attacks on dogs in one week last week (one fatal, one not).

The Eastern Coyote is a new breed that never used to exist, but IMO it filled a void. We basically eradicated the Wolf & Mountain Loin (although Lions are still spotted on a regular basis) and then we re-introduced the Wild Turkey, which was too big for the Fox to handle. Anyway, that is my theory, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## svk

Drizzly day which made it perfect for putting up ceiling beams in the cabin. Did some of the skirting outside between showers too. 

Darn it some of the red maple I'm trying to keep around the cabin are starting to die. And I have no need for firewood up here as I'm probably 3 years css plus another 2 in rounds. Oh well, I'll let them stand until they are totally dead.


----------



## dancan

The Honeydo list was long today 
But ,,, I found a bit of time this afternoon 
I scrounged up some new winch cable from a friend this week so a cable swap was the first order of business .







I had asked for 150' of 5/16ths , I got between 200' to 250' so I had to unroll , measure and cut , 130' is spec for my little winch .
I figured I'd better test the cable so off to the scrounging zone I went 
















Got it home and split , more black spruce for fall or spring 






No crocs were harmed in the processing today's scrounge


----------



## MustangMike

I'm sorry guys, but I got the ULTIMATE scrounge!

Two hardwood chairs thrown away _*by a welfare family*_ are being appropriated for the Cabin!

And I just had to walk a couple of houses down and carry them home!

I could be wrong, but they look like Maple to me!


----------



## svk

Awesome Mike!


----------



## svk

Well I got more work done on the cabin this evening, the sun came out and I was even able to take the sweatshirt off for a while.


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I got the ULTIMATE scrounge!
> 
> Two hardwood chairs thrown away _*by a welfare family*_ are being appropriated for the Cabin!
> 
> And I just had to walk a couple of houses down and carry them home!
> 
> I could be wrong, but they look like Maple to me!



B good score mike..... No worries WE will be buying them two more perfectly good chairs soon!!!!!


----------



## svk

These little scroungers are living under my cabin eave. Going to box it in once they fledge. They (phoebe family) have been nesting in this spot for about 25 years. I'll build them a nest platform on the building once I box in the last portion of the eaves.


----------



## JustJeff

Started raining here yesterday so I didn't cut or split but I did service, sharpen and clean the fleet.


----------



## morewood

For those of you who haven't seen the pulling and cutting I did for a few months, you would have a time understanding how much wood I have to split and bring home. This is the first load, my dad's truck with the 105 loaded. It honestly doesn't look like I pulled any wood from the property yet. It'll be a long summer of hauling.

Shea


----------



## wudpirat

Hang in there Mike, things get better.
I live about 25 mi east of Danbury. We had an excess of deer and turkeys..
The coyotes showed up, took care of the turkey and some of the deer fawns.
Now we don't have a coyote or deer problem since the wolves and cats showed.
Yes you read that right, wolves and big cats, lynx, bob and Mt lion.

My buddy TOF ( the other Fred) mows his back yard packing a 357 Mag because he has seen two wolves run through the back yard. The deer and coyotes have disapeared. 
The black Bears are getting closer.
The 870 is loaded with #4 buck and handy.
WX is cold rainy, guess I'll mount the new Maxx grinder and sharpen some chain.


----------



## texican65

I found a want add on craigslist years ago by a tree service..looking for somebody to clear off job sites where the customers didn't want the wood. JACKPOT! I've got so much wood now that I don't even have room for it anymore at home, I'm bringing truck loads of wood to work for anybody that wants it. Win win for everybody, I get to play with my saws and heat the house for "NOTHIN"...and the tree service doesn't waste time on cutting or hauling wood. But...no being picky about it, gotta take what-ever they have...which I don't mind...I'll burn anything. 

Dow


----------



## Khntr85

texican65 said:


> I found a want add on craigslist years ago by a tree service..looking for somebody to clear off job sites where the customers didn't want the wood. JACKPOT! I've got so much wood now that I don't even have room for it anymore at home, I'm bringing truck loads of wood to work for anybody that wants it. Win win for everybody, I get to play with my saws and heat the house for "NOTHIN"...and the tree service doesn't waste time on cutting or hauling wood. But...no being picky about it, gotta take what-ever they have...which I don't mind...I'll burn anything.
> 
> Dow



Damn man I have a great place at my house, where I could do the same thing.... I have put CL ads out that say FREE spot for tree service/homeowner to unload wood.....the messed up thing is I have many guys call and say they were going to come drop off wood and they never come..... Hell I thought it would be a win-win for me and a tree service, but I don't know now!!!!


----------



## texican65

You ever tried using your truck and going to haul the wood for them? That's what i do....that's the key...they don't want to load it or drive it around. 

Dow


----------



## Khntr85

texican65 said:


> You ever tried using your truck and going to haul the wood for them? That's what i do....that's the key...they don't want to load it or drive it around.
> 
> Dow



No.... And only because I have a lot of tops I get from woods that loggers leave behind..... I mean yes you have a good method, but the tree service you are helping are making good money having you haul it off.... 

I get plenty of wood to get me by, I just thought one of these tree services would like a close easy place to dump wood.... They are just making even better money these days having people pick it up for them..... I guess it is a win- win situation for both parties....


----------



## JustJeff

Got a little splitting done before the weather came in. 
Had a fox grab one of my ducks today, I caught him at it and yelled. He took off leaving my duck a little bloodied but she looks like she should make it. Looks like I need to get my firearms license. I will leave it at that before I get moved to the guns thread. Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Just opened a youtube account, so now I can post the video of me bucking up that Chestnut Oak with my MS460 ported by Dr Al (with #s from Randy).

Enjoy my first video post!


----------



## svk

Who is Dr Al?


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Just opened a youtube account, so now I can post the video of me bucking up that Chestnut Oak with my MS460 ported by Dr Al (with #s from Randy).
> 
> Enjoy my first video post!



Wow, that thing rips!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I got the ULTIMATE scrounge!
> 
> Two hardwood chairs thrown away _*by a welfare family*_ are being appropriated for the Cabin!
> 
> And I just had to walk a couple of houses down and carry them home!
> 
> I could be wrong, but they look like Maple to me!



Thrown away, huh. You might be seeing cause and effect?


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> We did a few more hours of splitting yesterday, and the wood pile is starting to grow. The upper pile & lower pile are now connected. Was really glad to be using the splitter. In addition to being able to just go through Ys and crotches, there were some wavy grained Oak that would have been very tough to split by hand. (The entire length of the piece was wavy)
> 
> Still have a few days of splitting left to do at this site, in addition to converting two logs into boards. I have both a 12' 40" diameter Red Oak and a 9' 20" diameter Hard Maple log that I hope to "board". FYI, I counted rings on the large 40"+ Oak tree and came up with 115 years old.
> 
> The wood pile is all good wood, Red Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch.
> 
> I have also come to the realization that when I go "close up" with the cell phone camera, I can't post the pics, they are too large.



Glad to hear it Mike. A little while back your tone sounded a bit like you were wondering if the splitter was much better than swinging a maul, and with some wood there truly is not a great advantage with the hydro. I very seldom find a batch of good splitting, straight grained, crotchless wood anymore OR maybe I just don't have to. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

hardpan said:


> Glad to hear it Mike. A little while back your tone sounded a bit like you were wondering if the splitter was much better than swinging a maul, and with some wood there truly is not a great advantage with the hydro. I very seldom find a batch of good splitting, straight grained, crotchless wood anymore OR maybe I just don't have to. LOL



The splitter is a Godsend and I really appreciate what it can do. My frustration was that it seems just a few years ago, I could almost keep up with it splitting by hand. Of course, I'm sure I selected the wood to split a little more carefully, and just noodled the rest.

The splitter is faster, but the main benefit for me it that it saves wear & tear on the body. When I was splitting by hand, I got tendentious in the elbow so bad I learned to start the saws with my left hand!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Who is Dr Al?



Al, aka Dr Al is drf255.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Al, aka Dr Al is drf255.


Oh right! Is he up by you somewhere?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The splitter is a Godsend and I really appreciate what it can do. My frustration was that it seems just a few years ago, I could almost keep up with it splitting by hand. Of course, I'm sure I selected the wood to split a little more carefully, and just noodled the rest.
> 
> The splitter is faster, but the main benefit for me it that it saves wear & tear on the body. When I was splitting by hand, I got tendentious in the elbow so bad I learned to start the saws with my left hand!


Yeah I definitely was there for the last three years. And I am your junior by a few years.

Lifting big rounds and swing the saw is still great exercise though.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Oh right! Is he up by you somewhere?



L.I.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> L.I.


Nice.

You need to change your subheading from "Addicted to Arboristsite" to "Stihl 4 Series Fiend" LOL.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> The splitter is a Godsend and I really appreciate what it can do. My frustration was that it seems just a few years ago, I could almost keep up with it splitting by hand. Of course, I'm sure I selected the wood to split a little more carefully, and just noodled the rest.
> 
> The splitter is faster, but the main benefit for me it that it saves wear & tear on the body. When I was splitting by hand, I got tendentious in the elbow so bad I learned to start the saws with my left hand!



I could not agree more Mike. These little 2-stroke engines we use have a limited number of repetitions and I kind of think we 2-leggers do also. LOL. Time to work smarter.


----------



## svk

Brought my pole saw home from the cabin, going to saw goodbye to the bottom rung of branches on my spruce trees that always like to get caught on the lawnmower.


----------



## dancan

I hope you're gonna make some Zoggerwood LOL


----------



## dancan

I got a chance to go scrounging yesterday after the honeydo list was done 
I shot down to the pile of blowdowns I've been working , came at it from another side .







I cut a trail to them 






But , not worth dragging out , the pics look ok but just too soft 
So I did some more scouting in that patch , found more good ones to come out but I'll polly wait for a hand .
So , instead of working those , I hopped on the trusty steed and headed down the road .











Did a little sight seeing 






And found a few stems to cut 











I ended up with 7 or 8 trees out of that swamp , sugar maple and 1 grey birch 
I hauled them up to a landing that you can't see from the road 
Scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I got the ULTIMATE scrounge! Two hardwood chairs thrown away _*by a welfare family*_ are being appropriated for the Cabin!And I just had to walk a couple of houses down and carry them home!I could be wrong, but they look like Maple to me!



_>are being appropriated for the Cabin! _

l am constantly amazed at what people toss out onto the curb! ~ ....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> B good score mike..... No worries WE will be buying them two more perfectly good chairs soon!!!!!




no doubt you are _correct-o_ there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> These little scroungers are living under my cabin eave. Going to box it in once they fledge. They (phoebe family) have been nesting in this spot for about 25 years. I'll build them a nest platform on the building once I box in the last portion of the eaves.
> 
> View attachment 506654



nice Slice of Life pix... Mother Nature's side... enjoyed the post!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 506657
> Started raining here yesterday so *I didn't cut or split but I did service, sharpen and clean the fleet*.



_>I didn't cut or split but I did service, sharpen and clean the fleet
_
got it! loud n clear ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

morewood said:


> View attachment 506658
> For those of you who haven't seen the pulling and cutting I did for a few months, you would have a time understanding how much wood I have to split and bring home. This is the first load, my dad's truck with the 105 loaded. It honestly doesn't look like I pulled any wood from the property yet. It'll be a long summer of hauling. Shea



do I hear some support, from the 'peanut gallery'?

_"Come on, DAD! More... more... I can do more!...." _

lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 506789
> Got a little splitting done before the weather came in.
> Had a fox grab one of my ducks today, I caught him at it and yelled. He took off leaving my duck a little bloodied but she looks like she should make it. Looks like I need to get my firearms license. I will leave it at that before I get moved to the guns thread. Lol.



WN - really fine photo! it has 'the ;ool!' an American rural farm scene perfect!, imo... farm on the horizon, nice ploughed fields, young shoots poppin'... and on the grass... wood piles galore, setting it in for winter... 

yep! swell Slice of Life pix... glad I dint have to miss it!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Just opened a youtube account, so now I can post the video of me bucking up that Chestnut Oak with my MS460 ported by Dr Al (with #s from Randy).Enjoy my first video post!




_>Enjoy my first video post!_

*"AWWW-Right!!!"...* sure did!  nice bar... omg! and that felled trunk dint stand no chance... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I got a chance to go scrounging yesterday after the honeydo list was done
> I shot down to the pile of blowdowns I've been working , came at it from another side .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a trail to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But , not worth dragging out , the pics look ok but just too soft
> So I did some more scouting in that patch , found more good ones to come out but I'll polly wait for a hand .
> So , instead of working those , I hopped on the trusty steed and headed down the road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little sight seeing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And found a few stems to cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 7 or 8 trees out of that swamp , sugar maple and 1 grey birch
> I hauled them up to a landing that you can't see from the road
> Scrounge on gentleman !!!



cool 'story line w/pix!' I liked those small rock boulders...


----------



## dancan

Here's a scrounging tip , when you have 130' of winch cable , make sure you have something to get you a few more feet because the bigger one was at 138' LOL


----------



## hardpan

dancan said:


> I got a chance to go scrounging yesterday after the honeydo list was done
> I shot down to the pile of blowdowns I've been working , came at it from another side .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a trail to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But , not worth dragging out , the pics look ok but just too soft
> So I did some more scouting in that patch , found more good ones to come out but I'll polly wait for a hand .
> So , instead of working those , I hopped on the trusty steed and headed down the road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little sight seeing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And found a few stems to cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 7 or 8 trees out of that swamp , sugar maple and 1 grey birch
> I hauled them up to a landing that you can't see from the road
> Scrounge on gentleman !!!



I am envious of your undergrowth/brush. Around here if the sun can hit the ground it will soon be covered with honey suckle, multi flora rose, and poison ivy. Often I spend more time with a machete than a chainsaw just to walk and see where I am cutting. On Memorial Day week-end I was at the cemetery with my brother placing flowers when a lady came and asked what that big vine was on the big pine tree. She said she had pulled some leaves and berries from it to get a closer look. I told her it was poison ivy and I had already decided I was going to come back and cut and treat it. She said she was from Canada and there wasn't any poison ivy there and she would rinse off with water? I think she was serious. I told her that will not do it. Luckily my brother had some Go Jo (mechanic type soap) in his truck so she scrubbed and rinsed her hands and arms with it. She said she might have touched her face and neck. I think she got somewhat of an education that day and I hope it was not a painful one. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I was a teenager working some odd jobs in the summer to make money. The woman (homeowner) asked me if I got Poison Ivy? I told her I never had it before. Last time I answered like that! My forearms got so swollen I looked worse than Popeye, and I had to get medical treatment.

Lesson Learned (the hard way)!


----------



## MustangMike

OK, For all of you dog lovers, here is an old video of my guy Thor (who has since passed) and Lucy, who we still have. IMO, it is hilarious to watch the bigger/faster 75 lb Thor try to get the stick from the 50 lb more nimble Lucy. Thor even "looks to me for help".

He was a great dog, and they played so well together. But they do team up against me when I try to take the stick! Enjoy!


----------



## amberg

MustangMike said:


> OK, For all of you dog lovers, here is an old video of my guy Thor (who has since passed) and Lucy, who we still have. IMO, it is hilarious to watch the bigger/faster 75 lb Thor try to get the stick from the 50 lb more nimble Lucy. Thor even "looks to me for help".
> 
> He was a great dog, and they played so well together. But they do team up against me when I try to take the stick! Enjoy!




Very nice. I do know you miss your friend.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> . . . when you have 130' of winch cable , make sure you have something to get you a few more feet because the bigger one was at 138'


Maybe try a metric length next time? Since a meter is a little longer than a yard, it might make a difference. . .

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins

dancan said:


> Here's a scrounging tip , when you have 130' of winch cable , make sure you have something to get you a few more feet because the bigger one was at 138' LOL


----------



## Ted Jenkins

A number of years ago my scrounging came to a stop because I could get to much of the local available wood. So I came up with a really portable winch with 800' of extensions. Now if I can figure out how to make it fully automatic. Your area looks so much more level than mine, but I think you got the right idea. Thanks


----------



## JustJeff

hardpan said:


> I am envious of your undergrowth/brush. Around here if the sun can hit the ground it will soon be covered with honey suckle, multi flora rose, and poison ivy. Often I spend more time with a machete than a chainsaw just to walk and see where I am cutting. On Memorial Day week-end I was at the cemetery with my brother placing flowers when a lady came and asked what that big vine was on the big pine tree. She said she had pulled some leaves and berries from it to get a closer look. I told her it was poison ivy and I had already decided I was going to come back and cut and treat it. She said she was from Canada and there wasn't any poison ivy there and she would rinse off with water? I think she was serious. I told her that will not do it. Luckily my brother had some Go Jo (mechanic type soap) in his truck so she scrubbed and rinsed her hands and arms with it. She said she might have touched her face and neck. I think she got somewhat of an education that day and I hope it was not a painful one. LOL


There is poison ivy in Canada.


----------



## dancan

I'm lucky that my local area is free of poison ivy but a 2 hr drive from here will get me to an area that has some .
Ted , I like your "PortaWinch" , I've been watching for the right winch to make one but no luck yet .
How many hp you using to drive it ?


----------



## Philbert

If I had the resources, and the wood to cut like you do, I would be interested in a capstan winch.



I like the idea that I can use unlimited lengths of rope, and it seems simpler than the cable winches.

Philbert


----------



## Khntr85

Well boys sadly I have found out someone else is getting in on my shagbark hickory spot.... Ya know I am completely cool with someone else getting the wood, as I don't OWN it.... The thing that sucks, is they have a damn bobcat and a nice ass dump trailer to haul it with..... Now i am not trying to be a D*CK, it's just frustrating for a poor ol country boy like me be to cutting and hand loading this wood alone by hand, and some one else just loads it in with equipment!!!!

Well sorry for the rant guys........ I cut and hand loaded 4 good loads.......hell maybe one day I will have a dump trailer and bobcat to help me....

Oh and yes that's my ms461 in the pic...I absolutely love my 461, I used it and my ms362 today... The ms362 has surprised me with its power and torque.... I used the ms362 in 18" plus hickory and she never batted an eye!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Well boys sadly I have found out someone else is getting in on my shagbark hickory spot.... Ya know I am completely cool with someone else getting the wood, as I don't OWN it.... The thing that sucks, is they have a damn bobcat and a nice ass dump trailer to haul it with..... Now i am not trying to be a D*CK, it's just frustrating for a poor ol country boy like me be to cutting and hand loading this wood alone by hand, and some one else just loads it in with equipment!!!!
> 
> Well sorry for the rant guys........ I cut and hand loaded 4 good loads.......hell maybe one day I will have a dump trailer and bobcat to help me....
> 
> Oh and yes that's my ms461 in the pic...I absolutely love my 461, I used it and my ms362 today... The ms362 has surprised me with its power and torque.... I used the ms362 in 18" plus hickory and she never batted an eye!!!!
> View attachment 507138
> View attachment 507139
> View attachment 507140


You need to have a GTG down there.
You can have everyone bring there trucks and load everything there in a day.
You'll need a pig on a spit and a keg of beer, but the boys would eat that wood and that hog right up.

Another option would be to see if you can float the guy a few buck to get some loads dropped at your house.
Tell him you will help him cut your load and you will have his ready when he gets back, win win.
It would probably end up saving you money in the end to do it that way and it would get done pretty quick.
You could get a load on the trailer and then one in your truck in an afternoon pretty easy.
I like that truck with a load on it, looks fat(in a good sort of way lol), like this.
You guys familiar with this beast, was a big hit for a while.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Here's a scrounging tip , when you have 130' of winch cable , make sure you have something to get you a few more feet because the bigger one was at 138' LOL


I have two thoughts.
Good thing you didn't just cut the 250' cable in half like I was thinking when you spooled it up, and you better have you best walking shoes for the bush on lol.
Great pictures and work dancan.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> OK, For all of you dog lovers, here is an old video of my guy Thor (who has since passed) and Lucy, who we still have. IMO, it is hilarious to watch the bigger/faster 75 lb Thor try to get the stick from the 50 lb more nimble Lucy. Thor even "looks to me for help".
> 
> He was a great dog, and they played so well together. But they do team up against me when I try to take the stick! Enjoy!



Your Thor looks just like my old girl GJ(Ginger Junior). 
She passed a long time ago now, same coloring as thor just didn't crop her ears.
She was the same size as well. She would chase sicks in the river for hrs, just keep throwing them or rocks just in front of her and she would just keep swimming. It was great exercise for her and I didn't have to do much LOL.


----------



## chipper1

I scrounged up all the scraps and punky stuff from my woodpile for the bonfire pit.
Got it all cleaned up before we got all the rain this weekend and monday.
My boy wanted to help so he got to drive the tractor, this was load 2 after I brought the neighbor a bunch of white oak and ash scraps for his outdoor wood fired pizza oven. He was glad as he cut a cable on his big enclosed cargo trailer and had the whole door come down on his knee, he's out of service for a while.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey 85, sorry to hear someone else is getting your wood! Did you give RS a try yet?


----------



## chipper1

Earlier this week I was going to remove a small tree from beside the driveway right by the split wood pile.
Well lets just say it didn't go as planned.
I was pushing it over with the tractor and the canopy was touching a black locust I also wanted to take down. The next thing I know the tractor and I look like we are in a parade float. I did not have enough pressure on the tree to even lift the front tires off the ground and the tree snapped right in half. The only thing I can think is that it happened because it was so dry out. This was a big learning experience in what not to do. I'm not sure what I would do differently other than be more prepared for it tohappen.
As I was pushing it I heard a small crack abd I thought that one of the roots were breaking.


Once I got it off the driveway I was able to cut it all up and then the last picture shows what was left. The good thingbis that I'm still living and the dead limb didn't damage the hood.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Hey 85, sorry to hear someone else is getting your wood! Did you give RS a try yet?


I didn't get to try this particular loop out, but it was on this little ms290 I just scrounged off CL. I sharpened up the old safety chain for the next next owner of this little cookie cutter. The RS loop will be for my 044. The saw came with everything in the pictures and another 3/4 gallon of bar oil. I was about out of bar oil and had used my last 2 gallon premix container.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> You need to have a GTG down there.
> You can have everyone bring there trucks and load everything there in a day.
> You'll need a pig on a spit and a keg of beer, but the boys would eat that wood and that hog right up.
> 
> Another option would be to see if you can float the guy a few buck to get some loads dropped at your house.
> Tell him you will help him cut your load and you will have his ready when he gets back, win win.
> It would probably end up saving you money in the end to do it that way and it would get done pretty quick.
> You could get a load on the trailer and then one in your truck in an afternoon pretty easy.
> I like that truck with a load on it, looks fat(in a good sort of way lol), like this.
> You guys familiar with this beast, was a big hit for a while.




Yes it would be nice to hook up with the guy with the trailer.... However I have a 1 year old girl, so it is hard for me to set a schedule in stone ya know....

Yes I am using the ol trusty red chevy because me f250 4x4 is dead... Had a bad timing chain and the motor in it is a 78, the body is a 1989..../ I have been looking for a good truck for awhile with no luck yet....


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Hey 85, sorry to hear someone else is getting your wood! Did you give RS a try yet?



Hey mike, no sir I have not used it yet, but I will be soon as I have been dulling chain real fast on this hickory.... The only reason I didn't use it yesterday was because there was a lot of mud from them dragging the logs.... I will let you know how it works for me as son as I use it.... I am anxious to try it!!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Earlier this week I was going to remove a small tree from beside the driveway right by the split wood pile.
> Well lets just say it didn't go as planned.
> I was pushing it over with the tractor and the canopy was touching a black locust I also wanted to take down. The next thing I know the tractor and I look like we are in a parade float. I did not have enough pressure on the tree to even lift the front tires off the ground and the tree snapped right in half. The only thing I can think is that it happened because it was so dry out. This was a big learning experience in what not to do. I'm not sure what I would do differently other than be more prepared for it tohappen.
> As I was pushing it I heard a small crack abd I thought that one of the roots were breaking.
> View attachment 507160
> View attachment 507161
> Once I got it off the driveway I was able to cut it all up and then the last picture shows what was left. The good thingbis that I'm still living and the dead limb didn't damage the hood.View attachment 507162
> View attachment 507163


Glad your ok!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> I was a teenager working some odd jobs in the summer to make money. The woman (homeowner) asked me if I got Poison Ivy? I told her I never had it before. Last time I answered like that! My forearms got so swollen I looked worse than Popeye, and I had to get medical treatment.
> 
> Lesson Learned (the hard way)!



Our allergies with poison ivy can change. When I was a kid I would grab handfuls of it and chase the kids who were very allergic to it, never intending to touch them with it but it sure was funny watching them run in terror. Then the summer I turned 21 revenge was paid. My arms and legs were covered with it and I was miserable. I got it bad a couple years after that and then I began to build a resistance to it again. Now I only get small patches.

Now I'm only looking out for your own good here. You really want to know what your resistance level is so get a couple leaves and rub them on one arm and see what will manifest. It will be good for your mental health. Some things a guy just has to know. LOL


----------



## hardpan

chipper1 said:


> Earlier this week I was going to remove a small tree from beside the driveway right by the split wood pile.
> Well lets just say it didn't go as planned.
> I was pushing it over with the tractor and the canopy was touching a black locust I also wanted to take down. The next thing I know the tractor and I look like we are in a parade float. I did not have enough pressure on the tree to even lift the front tires off the ground and the tree snapped right in half. The only thing I can think is that it happened because it was so dry out. This was a big learning experience in what not to do. I'm not sure what I would do differently other than be more prepared for it tohappen.
> As I was pushing it I heard a small crack abd I thought that one of the roots were breaking.
> View attachment 507160
> View attachment 507161
> Once I got it off the driveway I was able to cut it all up and then the last picture shows what was left. The good thingbis that I'm still living and the dead limb didn't damage the hood.View attachment 507162
> View attachment 507163



Chipper, I get annoyed when knats get in my eyes when I am on the tractor but man you took it one step further. LOL
Seriously I'm glad you dodged possible serious injury. That tractor hood could be easily replaced or repaired.


----------



## MustangMike

It is the smaller trees that will kill ya, the larger ones are a little more predictable! But always look for broken, entangled, or dead branches up above. I know someone who was paralyzed when one fell on him from a dead Elm tree (was entangled w/another).

Never under estimate the danger of using a saw or cutting a tree. You don't always get second chances.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is the smaller trees that will kill ya, the larger ones are a little more predictable! But always look for broken, entangled, or dead branches up above. I know someone who was paralyzed when one fell on him from a dead Elm tree (was entangled w/another).
> 
> Never under estimate the danger of using a saw or cutting a tree. You don't always get second chances.


And after spending time in different areas around the country, my trees are very easy compared to some others.

A guy I know has a good sized bur oak to take down. The freaking crown is huge even though the tree is not all that tall. Much tougher to swing that one with wedges versus a tall straight aspen even if the aspen is bigger.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

dancan said:


> I'm lucky that my local area is free of poison ivy but a 2 hr drive from here will get me to an area that has some .
> Ted , I like your "PortaWinch" , I've been watching for the right winch to make one but no luck yet .
> How many hp you using to drive it ?


 
I am disappointed in that few folks here have or use a winch. The reason why I searched out people involved with tree services and products was to learn from others how to increase productivity. That being said it has been obvious that many folks here are absolutely competent. Just was hoping to see how other people transport logs to an accessible landing. 

My winch using a 10 HP Tecumseh and moves about 30 feet per minute depending on which array of pulleys I am using. It has a general purpose load of about 6,000 lbs. or can convert to about 8,000 lbs. quite quickly. With snatch blocks it can easily move 20,000 lbs. logs. I have loaded some of my trucks several hundred feed down an embankment and then used the winch to pull me out. It can go where my tractors can not or are impractical to take. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> OK, For all of you dog lovers, here is an old video of my guy Thor (who has since passed) and Lucy, who we still have. IMO, it is hilarious to watch the bigger/faster 75 lb Thor try to get the stick from the 50 lb more nimble Lucy. Thor even "looks to me for help".
> 
> He was a great dog, and they played so well together. But they do team up against me when I try to take the stick! Enjoy!




good one, nice Slice of Life view... _Thanks _


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Yes it would be nice to hook up with the guy with the trailer.... However I have a 1 year old girl, so it is hard for me to set a schedule in stone ya know....
> 
> Yes I am using the ol trusty red chevy because me f250 4x4 is dead... Had a bad timing chain and the motor in it is a 78, the body is a 1989..../ I have been looking for a good truck for awhile with no luck yet....


I know all about the little ones. I haul my 3 with me all the time to get wood loaded by a tree guy, most of the pictures you see me post with logs on my trailer they were with me when I got them. They are 3, 6, and 8yrs old which makes it much easier, but not easy LOL.
He calls I say kids get in the suburban.
I f you need a motor you could drive up this way and find one as all the bodies are rotten but the engines are still good. Just bring the chevy and we can throw one in the back, you can pick up your new tailgate also.


Khntr85 said:


> Hey mike, no sir I have not used it yet, but I will be soon as I have been dulling chain real fast on this hickory.... The only reason I didn't use it yesterday was because there was a lot of mud from them dragging the logs.... I will let you know how it works for me as son as I use it.... I am anxious to try it!!!!!


I use RS in dirty wood all the time. You just need to be careful not to pull it through the wood. Lot's of guys use a small axe to chip the bark away so they don't dull their chains, I just plunge cut in and cut to the top from the middle if it's on top. if it's on the back side I switch sides. Many times I will cut where the log is clean so I can roll it easy to get better positioning to make a cut when bucking logs up.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Glad your ok!


Thanks Nate, me too.


hardpan said:


> Chipper, I get annoyed when knats get in my eyes when I am on the tractor but man you took it one step further. LOL
> Seriously I'm glad you dodged possible serious injury. That tractor hood could be easily replaced or repaired.


Thanks hardpan.
I wasn't worried about the hood til It was all over LOL. 


MustangMike said:


> It is the smaller trees that will kill ya, the larger ones are a little more predictable! But always look for broken, entangled, or dead branches up above. I know someone who was paralyzed when one fell on him from a dead Elm tree (was entangled w/another).
> 
> Never under estimate the danger of using a saw or cutting a tree. You don't always get second chances.


You are right, we can get lazy and not really pay as much attention for sure. Most of the times I have thrown a chain have been on smaller trees and I was hurrying along, not any more. 

I assure you I was being very careful and had my eyes and ears open.
When I was pushing on it I thought it was cracking because the roots were breaking, I was wrong. I was starting to back up to change the angle of fall because it was hitting the other tree and I didn't want a limb to fall off the dead standing locust the canopy was hitting on, I wasn't concerned about anything falling of the tree I had pressure on. 

I've done this many times and this was the first time I have ever had on break of in the middle like this and was hoping everyone will be thinking of it if they are ever in a similar situation. Normally a small branch or two will break on a green tree, a dead standing tree is a different animal, but they can all attack at any moment as seen in the pictures. It had been very dry up to this point as we had not had any rain for 2 weeks before this happened and I attribute that as a major factor in what happened. I inspected the cracked spot(you can see it in the last picture in that series) and there was no decay or any other outward or inward signs that this was going to happen, so it could happen again without warning Beware guys!


----------



## chipper1

Ted Jenkins said:


> I am disappointed in that few folks here have or use a winch. The reason why I searched out people involved with tree services and products was to learn from others how to increase productivity. That being said it has been obvious that many folks here are absolutely competent. Just was hoping to see how other people transport logs to an accessible landing.
> 
> My winch using a 10 HP Tecumseh and moves about 30 feet per minute depending on which array of pulleys I am using. It has a general purpose load of about 6,000 lbs. or can convert to about 8,000 lbs. quite quickly. With snatch blocks it can easily move 20,000 lbs. logs. I have loaded some of my trucks several hundred feed down an embankment and then used the winch to pull me out. It can go where my tractors can not or are impractical to take. Thanks


Hey Ted.
Don't be to disappointed if you are mainly in this thread, as many here are all about the "scrounge" aspect of gathering firewood which has a lot to do with the cost effectiveness of it.
Here is a thread you can see some of what is being done with winches on tractors if you haven't already seen it.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/skidding-winch-for-the-tractor.292767/

Here's a few pictures of the tree that the small one that broke on me was hung up on(barely). It was in the way of where my woodpile is going and also was slated to come down when I build a pole building across the drive(some day). I figured I'd take care of it since my tractor was at the house and I had a bit of time.
I loosened the roots up by pushing it in a few different directions and then pushed it the opposite way of the direction of fall.
Hooked the winch cable up(just used a ladder) and then gave it a nice continual pull so it would help overcome one of the roots that I new would cause it to fall in a different direction than I wanted. I still missed my exactly drop zone by about 8' at 50' from the base, I was pleased with it though as I got the root ball and everything in one shot.
It's the dead standing tree just to the right of the one it looks like I'm pushing lol.
The stick on the ground just into the mulch/leaves is where I had determined the tree would come to and that the tractor would be safe as well as me when running the winch.
You can see in the pictures I was pretty close to dead on. Tricks that help to determine the height can help a lot in many different situations .


When I'm using the winch to help direct a fall I try to butt the plow up against something just in case the tree sets back, in this case the trees I'm winching between. I have never had a problem and sometimes it is not an option, but I have seen many cases where a truck has been drug or damaged when "helping" direct a fall.
And down she goes. I only took down 1 branch from another tree about 1" in diameter.
And with a lot of help from the wife and kids, as well as the ms200 and the 044 the place looks like nothing ever happened, with exception of the ladder not being put away LOL.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> I know all about the little ones. I haul my 3 with me all the time to get wood loaded by a tree guy, most of the pictures you see me post with logs on my trailer they were with me when I got them. They are 3, 6, and 8yrs old which makes it much easier, but not easy LOL.
> He calls I say kids get in the suburban.
> I f you need a motor you could drive up this way and find one as all the bodies are rotten but the engines are still good. Just bring the chevy and we can throw one in the back, you can pick up your new tailgate also.
> 
> I use RS in dirty wood all the time. You just need to be careful not to pull it through the wood. Lot's of guys use a small axe to chip the bark away so they don't dull their chains, I just plunge cut in and cut to the top from the middle if it's on top. if it's on the back side I switch sides. Many times I will cut where the log is clean so I can roll it easy to get better positioning to make a cut when bucking logs up.



Ya when the little one gets older she can rage along, and I can get a lot more done that's for sure!!!

I tell ya I racked my brain tryin to decide whether to fix my old ford or not and decided not to.... It has a lot of rust also, and it has been a money pit this last year, so I think I need to sell the plow on it and junk the darn thing!!!

Yes I if I have time to cut tonight I will try the RS chain.... I also try to knock as much bark off as possible, because it does dull your chain fast...since I seen someone else gettin this hickory I just need to get it cut up and take it to my house ASAP before it's gone!!!

By the way your wood pile is huge!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Ya when the little one gets older she can rage along, and I can get a lot more done that's for sure!!!
> 
> I tell ya I racked my brain tryin to decide whether to fix my old ford or not and decided not to.... It has a lot of rust also, and it has been a money pit this last year, so I think I need to sell the plow on it and junk the darn thing!!!
> 
> Yes I if I have time to cut tonight I will try the RS chain.... I also try to knock as much bark off as possible, because it does dull your chain fast...since I seen someone else gettin this hickory I just need to get it cut up and take it to my house ASAP before it's gone!!!
> 
> By the way your wood pile is huge!!!!


Thanks 85.
I only knock of the bark that has mud on it, not sure I was clear.
That is one of the reasons I like to have all my saws filled with gas and oil and chains sharpened, so I can get in and get it done quick, many times with no fill ups. I usually have at minimal 2-70cc saws, 1-50cc and the 35cc ms200 rear handle. 
I try to sharpen everything at home and do my refills at home. Many times I cut after my wife gets home and I only have an hr or so before it is dark, which I'm sure you know about. That means I have no time to do anything on site except get the saws out and cut like mad til dark, then I load it up and go. I will split while the kids are working on cores and whatnot at the house right off the trailer.

I here you about the truck, I'm a scrounger all the way around and I HATE RUST. It takes me some time to get what I want, but I always do, my suburban I bought last yr from Flint Mi and it came directly from oregon(oregon title and plates) NO RUST. Did I say I HATE RUST LOL.
Let me know what your looking for and a price range when your ready and I can give you a hand finding it.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> Thanks 85.
> I only knock of the bark that has mud on it, not sure I was clear.
> That is one of the reasons I like to have all my saws filled with gas and oil and chains sharpened, so I can get in and get it done quick, many times with no fill ups. I usually have at minimal 2-70cc saws, 1-50cc and the 35cc ms200 rear handle.
> I try to sharpen everything at home and do my refills at home. Many times I cut after my wife gets home and I only have an hr or so before it is dark, which I'm sure you know about. That means I have no time to do anything on site except get the saws out and cut like mad til dark, then I load it up and go. I will split while the kids are working on cores and whatnot at the house right off the trailer.
> 
> I here you about the truck, I'm a scrounger all the way around and I HATE RUST. It takes me some time to get what I want, but I always do, my suburban I bought last yr from Flint Mi and it came directly from oregon(oregon title and plates) NO RUST. Did I say I HATE RUST LOL.
> Let me know what your looking for and a price range when your ready and I can give you a hand finding it.



Ya I know what you mean about the bark sounds like we do the same thing.... That's to funny your cutting sounds just like the cutting I do..... I have my saws ready right now, so I don't have to mess around with sharpening.... Like you I only have a hour or 2 after work so I have to also cut like mad, careful, but fast none the less...... I always have my ms362, ms461, and my ms250 or ms180 ready to roll..... I wear my chaps, a guys can trip no matter how careful he is....

Man I am willing to spend $3-5,000 on a truck....I would prefer a Chevy 2500 or a SRW Chevy 3500....has to be 4x4 of course.....I like you will not get a rust bucket as it only is a matter of time before frame or leaf spring break....


----------



## MustangMike

Ditto with the saws fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go, and backups! If a chain goes dull, or gets rocked, or a saw runs out of fuel, I often just pick up the next one and keep going. Makes things go so much faster.

When I was close to finished limbing that Chestnut Oak the other week with the 362, the chain got pinched and jumped off. I just put it down and picked up the 044 w/20" bar and kept going, then bucked it with the ported 460.

Dropped that tree, limbed it, and cut it all to length in just over an hour.


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Ditto with the saws fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go, and backups! If a chain goes dull, or gets rocked, or a saw runs out of fuel, I often just pick up the next one and keep going. Makes things go so much faster.
> 
> When I was close to finished limbing that Chestnut Oak the other week with the 362, the chain got pinched and jumped off. I just put it down and picked up the 044 w/20" bar and kept going, then bucked it with the ported 460.
> 
> Dropped that tree, limbed it, and cut it all to length in just over an hour.



Ya that was a awesome video you posted mike...ya know I am not a professional at all, and I always cut alone.... But once in a great while a buddy will need a load so I let them tag along....it always seems to end up the same story..... Buddy brings his saw that hasn't been started for ever, chain so dull it can't limb a pine tree, and throws the chain the first or second cut....so it always ends up me cutting and them loading the truck....they always ask how I can cut a log or tree top up so fast and I always say saw maintenance and having everything sharpened and ready to go... If you don't take care of your saws, when you need them they will fail you!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Ya I know what you mean about the bark sounds like we do the same thing.... That's to funny your cutting sounds just like the cutting I do..... I have my saws ready right now, so I don't have to mess around with sharpening.... Like you I only have a hour or 2 after work so I have to also cut like mad, careful, but fast none the less...... I always have my ms362, ms461, and my ms250 or ms180 ready to roll..... I wear my chaps, a guys can trip no matter how careful he is....
> 
> Man I am willing to spend $3-5,000 on a truck....I would prefer a Chevy 2500 or a SRW Chevy 3500....has to be 4x4 of course.....I like you will not get a rust bucket as it only is a matter of time before frame or leaf spring break....


I like the chevys as well, but the fords are great work machines.
I don't have anything saved on my computer right now except these right now.
Tell me your zip and I can see what I can find when I get a min.
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/5563374028.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5601124264.html


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Ya that was a awesome video you posted mike...ya know I am not a professional at all, and I always cut alone.... But once in a great while a buddy will need a load so I let them tag along....it always seems to end up the same story..... Buddy brings his saw that hasn't been started for ever, chain so dull it can't limb a pine tree, and throws the chain the first or second cut....so it always ends up me cutting and them loading the truck....they always ask how I can cut a log or tree top up so fast and I always say saw maintenance and having everything sharpened and ready to go... If you don't take care of your saws, when you need them they will fail you!!!!


Yes sir, that how we get it done.
I primarily buy buy and sell Honda products on craigslist and the #1 fix is cleaning the carbs. People store them with fuel in them, ready to go lol, but they are unaware of this crap called ethanol. People have no idea how bad it is and how quick the gas goes bad. It always makes me laugh when I sell someone a generator and they think they are prepping, hope they have a lot of non ethanol fuel stored up, or a propane conversion kit.


MustangMike said:


> Ditto with the saws fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go, and backups! If a chain goes dull, or gets rocked, or a saw runs out of fuel, I often just pick up the next one and keep going. Makes things go so much faster.
> 
> When I was close to finished limbing that Chestnut Oak the other week with the 362, the chain got pinched and jumped off. I just put it down and picked up the 044 w/20" bar and kept going, then bucked it with the ported 460.
> 
> Dropped that tree, limbed it, and cut it all to length in just over an hour.


That's what I'm talking about. Those ported saws can make things go a bit quicker.
doesn't get much better than that or not even taking the saws out but having it loaded right onto your trailer, I like that option a lot.
Speaking of that, next tuesday my wife is off work and I am free to work without the kids. It's like vacation for both of us LOL.
I need to call the guy with the tree service and see what he has. I have some options for work this summer I will be playing it by ear to see which one I take.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Ditto with the saws fueled, chains sharpened, and ready to go, and backups! If a chain goes dull, or gets rocked, or a saw runs out of fuel, I often just pick up the next one and keep going. Makes things go so much faster.
> 
> When I was close to finished limbing that Chestnut Oak the other week with the 362, the chain got pinched and jumped off. I just put it down and picked up the 044 w/20" bar and kept going, then bucked it with the ported 460.
> 
> Dropped that tree, limbed it, and cut it all to length in just over an hour.


I think you need a 660. It's taking you Way too long to cut wood!


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> I think you need a 660. It's taking you Way too long to cut wood!



They need to be ported by someone pretty darn good to out do that saw! May get a 064 or 660/661 some day to pull the 36" bar, but the shame of it would be that it would not get that much use. Even though I have redundancy, all my saws see run time, or I would get rid of em.

I also may be setting up one of the 046/460s up for milling (remove the dogs, etc.), part of the reason I'm keeping 3 of em.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> next tuesday my wife is off work and I am free to work without the kids



Tomorrow the wife and puppies are joining me for a trip up to the cabin. Mostly, we will just hike around and enjoy the get away. It takes just over 2 hrs each way w/o the trailer. Adding the trailer makes it 2.5 hrs, slower on the hwy, and way slower going up the Mtn.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> I like the chevys as well, but the fords are great work machines.
> I don't have anything saved on my computer right now except these right now.
> Tell me your zip and I can see what I can find when I get a min.
> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/5563374028.html
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/5601124264.html



Hey my zip code is 47396.... Yes those days without the woman and kid for me I about brake my back getting so much done.... I feel like I need to catch up so I over work myself...

Ya know its crazy I put an ad out a year ago on CL that a tree service/homeowner can dump wood..... I actually had a guy that has semi loads of wood call me and say he was going to bring his excess wood out... Well he never did... I have only had one guy bring out wood and it was some elm.... I am not complaining as I will take what ever they have.... I just thought it would be a win---win for both parties, but obviously not around here......

Any way hey chipper her is a pic of a truck I almost am considering.... It's a 04 Chevy 2500 4x4..... It has 154,000 miles, and that's the only thing holding me back..... They are asking $6,300, and it does have a dent in one side of the passenger side bed... Frame looks good, the miles just scare me..... I have asked guys about this model of truck, and the guys I talk to say the 6.0 motor In This truck is a damn good one...I mean buying used a guy never knows!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Khntr85 said:


> Hey my zip code is 47396.... Yes those days without the woman and kid for me I about brake my back getting so much done.... I feel like I need to catch up so I over work myself...
> 
> Ya know its crazy I put an ad out a year ago on CL that a tree service/homeowner can dump wood..... I actually had a guy that has semi loads of wood call me and say he was going to bring his excess wood out... Well he never did... I have only had one guy bring out wood and it was some elm.... I am not complaining as I will take what ever they have.... I just thought it would be a win---win for both parties, but obviously not around here......
> 
> Any way hey chipper her is a pic of a truck I almost am considering.... It's a 04 Chevy 2500 4x4..... It has 154,000 miles, and that's the only thing holding me back..... They are asking $6,300, and it does have a dent in one side of the passenger side bed... Frame looks good, the miles just scare me..... I have asked guys about this model of truck, and the guys I talk to say the 6.0 motor In This truck is a damn good one...I mean buying used a guy never knows!!!
> View attachment 507314
> View attachment 507315


I am a Ford guy but that 6.0 is a great motor. Brother in law has a 2007 and he hauled a 6x12 dump trailer with about 6 cord of maple in it up a steep hill out of the woods with a 4 wheeler in the bed. I stopped on the hill with my truck and the dash thingy said 15 degree hill! Made me a believer.


----------



## Khntr85

Wood Nazi said:


> I am a Ford guy but that 6.0 is a great motor. Brother in law has a 2007 and he hauled a 6x12 dump trailer with about 6 cord of maple in it up a steep hill out of the woods with a 4 wheeler in the bed. I stopped on the hill with my truck and the dash thingy said 15 degree hill! Made me a believer.




Ya I have heard literally all good about the trucks... And I see them around here with 200,000 miles and they still say they run good..... This truck has 3" dual exghuast, long tube headers, and a mild cam.... Can any of you guys tell me if these modifications are good or bad....


----------



## Cody

Khntr85 said:


> Ya I have heard literally all good about the trucks... And I see them around here with 200,000 miles and they still say they run good..... This truck has 3" dual exghuast, long tube headers, and a mild cam.... Can any of you guys tell me if these modifications are good or bad....



I would be jumping on that deal if it looks clean all around. Those year trucks do have an issue with the transfer case known as pump rub but I wouldn't let that hold me back one bit. They're not quite as easy to change out as the half tons are but it's still simple. If all fluids look good you might as well put it in your driveway. I'm not bashing Ford by saying this, but the GM trucks are easier to work on.


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Hey my zip code is 47396.... Yes those days without the woman and kid for me I about brake my back getting so much done.... I feel like I need to catch up so I over work myself...
> 
> Ya know its crazy I put an ad out a year ago on CL that a tree service/homeowner can dump wood..... I actually had a guy that has semi loads of wood call me and say he was going to bring his excess wood out... Well he never did... I have only had one guy bring out wood and it was some elm.... I am not complaining as I will take what ever they have.... I just thought it would be a win---win for both parties, but obviously not around here......
> 
> Any way hey chipper her is a pic of a truck I almost am considering.... It's a 04 Chevy 2500 4x4..... It has 154,000 miles, and that's the only thing holding me back..... They are asking $6,300, and it does have a dent in one side of the passenger side bed... Frame looks good, the miles just scare me..... I have asked guys about this model of truck, and the guys I talk to say the 6.0 motor In This truck is a damn good one...I mean buying used a guy never knows!!!
> View attachment 507314
> View attachment 507315


Not sure how you all do things down south that far lol. Up in these part 150k is just getting started. The 6.0 is an excellent motor. The main thing that goes wrong is the water pump (I have a brand new one here if you ever need it). That truck is a fair price if everything checks out on it. I would run a car fax if I was spending that much on it. I'm not sure, but the body line looks to be opening up between the bed and the cab on the top looking from the driver's side. Normally that is caused by a tweaked frame from plowing.
Do you have to do emissions testing. The 6.0 has a lot of CELs that pop up for random misfire, that are very difficult to eliminate. That being said if you don't have to do emissions testing they just keep on running just like you've heard CELs or not. Also it should be equipped with the Allison trans which is just as bullet proof as the engine.
Some of the things that go wrong on this body style are the dash cluster., it's electronic and the step motors go out, or flake out, I have a guy here who rebuilds and certifies them for $125 includes replacing all step motors and all lights in the cluster. The resistor goes out for the heat and the heat will only blow on hi or low, not 2 or 3. They only get about 10-12mpg, but they do that no matter what you are pulling.
I don't like mods on the stuff I buy, but you can find stock exhaust from the diesels, I may have one I can get from the cat back for 1oo that is in very good condition. You better not have to do emissions testing with those mods or you will be in trouble.
They do not come close to a diesel but will still get the job done.
I have a buddy I haven't seen in yrs who is a mechanic down in Indy, I can get in touch with if you need something inspected, he may also know where some deals are.
Here's one right by you that has 228k on it.

I liked the crew cab, but hated the milage. Wouldn't mind having mine back if it was a 4x4. Mine was from Louisiana and had no rust just a nice layer of red clay undercoating lol.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> I would be jumping on that deal if it looks clean all around. Those year trucks do have an issue with the transfer case known as pump rub but I wouldn't let that hold me back one bit. They're not quite as easy to change out as the half tons are but it's still simple. If all fluids look good you might as well put it in your driveway. I'm not bashing Ford by saying this, but the GM trucks are easier to work on.


Agreed Cody.
I can get those transfer cases dropped and rebuilt for less than it makes sense for me to do. 
So you mean that pulling the cab off to do a head gasket is hard LOL.
I still miss my 99 super duty crew 4x4 short box, what a pulling machine with the 7.3 .


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Ya I have heard literally all good about the trucks... And I see them around here with 200,000 miles and they still say they run good..... This truck has 3" dual exghuast, long tube headers, and a mild cam.... Can any of you guys tell me if these modifications are good or bad....


You better have someone who knows these trucks look that thing over.
It doesn't look like 3" pipe on there to me. I would also see if he has the original parts.
The main reasons people get rid of these trucks is the cost of fuel, but I would recommend having it looked over at a shop that has no interest in giving it a thumbs up.
Have you made the guy any offers.
Where does he have it listed for sale.
I don't see it on any of my normal searches.
Got it.
http://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/5623800610.html


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Tomorrow the wife and puppies are joining me *for a trip up to the cabin.* Mostly, we will just hike around and enjoy the get away. It takes just over 2 hrs each way w/o the trailer. Adding the trailer makes it 2.5 hrs, slower on the hwy, and way slower going up the Mtn.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*today's scrounge:*

today's scrounge was hardly a scrounge of noteworthy proportions by most stadards... but, in any event... an awesome scrounge to say the least, imo... some very nice camp fire oak... and even starters, too!  ... where?... out down the valley road to the forest dept clearing section? no... up topside scrounge mountain, 90 miles drive trailer, saws and vans... crew? no... out in the forest other side of the lake? no... where you say? why right next door, actually across the street!  imo, homerun stuff... 20 mins later after finding this scrounge and the limbs lying in neighbor's front yard (removed with persmission) cost to scrounge: $0.00! fuels used: $0.00. gasoline to scrounge area: $0.00. time to service and resharpen saws: 0.00! all in all... my kinda scrounge! so u can see it in my 10 cu ft dual wheel wheelbarrow. I consider it a pretty good 'gimmie'... since it will get 5-6 camp fires going for me... and then some oak stix splits, chunks after that for some nice warm heat... on these very warm 90F days... lol 

today's scrounge, some nice 'seasoned' oak...



here's hoping all your scrounge's are good ones, too. ! ~


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey guys, I am still hanging around I just havent done any scrounging for a few months. Heck I haven't worked the wood pile in months. Momma bear is slowing down with this second kiddo dew july 24th and she has been doing lots of extra OT at work so its been all that I can do to pick up the slack around home. Any free time I have, I have been spending at the trout stream trying to figure out my new expensive hobby, fly fishing. I hope everyone has been safe. Scrounge on gentlemen.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> Not sure how you all do things down south that far lol. Up in these part 150k is just getting started. The 6.0 is an excellent motor. The main thing that goes wrong is the water pump (I have a brand new one here if you ever need it). That truck is a fair price if everything checks out on it. I would run a car fax if I was spending that much on it. I'm not sure, but the body line looks to be opening up between the bed and the cab on the top looking from the driver's side. Normally that is caused by a tweaked frame from plowing.
> Do you have to do emissions testing. The 6.0 has a lot of CELs that pop up for random misfire, that are very difficult to eliminate. That being said if you don't have to do emissions testing they just keep on running just like you've heard CELs or not. Also it should be equipped with the Allison trans which is just as bullet proof as the engine.
> Some of the things that go wrong on this body style are the dash cluster., it's electronic and the step motors go out, or flake out, I have a guy here who rebuilds and certifies them for $125 includes replacing all step motors and all lights in the cluster. The resistor goes out for the heat and the heat will only blow on hi or low, not 2 or 3. They only get about 10-12mpg, but they do that no matter what you are pulling.
> I don't like mods on the stuff I buy, but you can find stock exhaust from the diesels, I may have one I can get from the cat back for 1oo that is in very good condition. You better not have to do emissions testing with those mods or you will be in trouble.
> They do not come close to a diesel but will still get the job done.
> I have a buddy I haven't seen in yrs who is a mechanic down in Indy, I can get in touch with if you need something inspected, he may also know where some deals are.
> Here's one right by you that has 228k on it.View attachment 507344
> 
> I liked the crew cab, but hated the milage. Wouldn't mind having mine back if it was a 4x4. Mine was from Louisiana and had no rust just a nice layer of red clay undercoating lol.
> View attachment 507345



Hey I really appriciate all the info from you and others......ya know I like th the truck I mean I guess the 154k miles does scare, even though I see this style of truck for sale with 200k for sale all the time..... Lithe people even say the truck still runs great.....the mileage don't bother me as I am only 10-14 miles from my work...

Do you know anything about the long tube headers, or the mild can?????...... I do maintenance like brakes, Replaced leaf springs, but I don't really get into the motor mods.....does anyone know if the long tube headers and mild cam are a good thing....I mean I don't care how fast this truck will go, I just want it to be able to haul a lot in the bed and pull a trailer!!!!!...... Here are a few more pics, the passenger side does have a dent in front of the rear tire...


----------



## Khntr85

Oh I am sorry chipper look under muncie indiana craigslist, and type in Chevy 2500 in the search box...


----------



## chipper1

Khntr85 said:


> Oh I am sorry chipper look under muncie indiana craigslist, and type in Chevy 2500 in the search box...


I found it last night.
I like stock parts rather than the after market for reliability. I don't do as many mods on my vehicles these days because many of the after market parts are of lower quality and will require more frequent maintenance and I would rather not work on my vehicles if I don't have to(little lazy, little bit I don't like to get dirty LOL). with a long tube header it will typically raise the max hp/torque and it also raises the rpm at which those # come. So if it has 300hp stock it may increase the hp to 310(may lol) and if the 300 hp was previously at 4000 rpm then the long tube headers the 310 hp may be a bit higher like 4250 rpm.
The cam could have the similar effects. The air intake(looks like it has a K&N on it), will have had to been changed out to recognize max possible gains in hp/torque. Between the three I would guess you could see gains in hp ranging from 20hp to 40hp. Without knowing what fresh air intake, headers, and cam(and how it was timed advanced or standard) there is now way to predict the outcome and even then it is subject to many variables in the engine and the rest of the exhaust. 
One of the downfalls of separating the duals is you loose some torque typically which is what gets the work done for pulling and such. I would install an "H pipe", or an "X pipe"(equalizer pipe) in between the two, there is a lot of info about this on the net. 
I would guess with an x pipe gains could go up to 30-50hp, but that is speculation only (these results are not typical, volumetric efficiency may increase based on blah blah blah small print LOL).
I would still want to see the car fax for this truck if I was dropping that much coin. Looks good for the price, but you should have some cash set aside for "new vehicle to you" repairs.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> I found it last night.
> I like stock parts rather than the after market for reliability. I don't do as many mods on my vehicles these days because many of the after market parts are of lower quality and will require more frequent maintenance and I would rather not work on my vehicles if I don't have to(little lazy, little bit I don't like to get dirty LOL). with a long tube header it will typically raise the max hp/torque and it also raises the rpm at which those # come. So if it has 300hp stock it may increase the hp to 310(may lol) and if the 300 hp was previously at 4000 rpm then the long tube headers the 310 hp may be a bit higher like 4250 rpm.
> The cam could have the similar effects. The air intake(looks like it has a K&N on it), will have had to been changed out to recognize max possible gains in hp/torque. Between the three I would guess you could see gains in hp ranging from 20hp to 40hp. Without knowing what fresh air intake, headers, and cam(and how it was timed advanced or standard) there is now way to predict the outcome and even then it is subject to many variables in the engine and the rest of the exhaust.
> One of the downfalls of separating the duals is you loose some torque typically which is what gets the work done for pulling and such. I would install an "H pipe", or an "X pipe"(equalizer pipe) in between the two, there is a lot of info about this on the net.
> I would guess with an x pipe gains could go up to 30-50hp, but that is speculation only (these results are not typical, volumetric efficiency may increase based on blah blah blah small print LOL).
> I would still want to see the car fax for this truck if I was dropping that much coin. Looks good for the price, but you should have some cash set aside for "new vehicle to you" repairs.




Ok thanks a lot.... I just don't know that much about those mods they did.... Ya I mean it seems like a decent deal, but buying used you just never know....I would have to think on it for awhile!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> Hey guys, I am still hanging around I just havent done any scrounging for a few months. Heck I haven't worked the wood pile in months. Momma bear is slowing down with this second kiddo dew july 24th and she has been doing lots of extra OT at work so its been all that I can do to pick up the slack around home. Any free time I have, *I have been spending at the trout stream *trying to figure out my new expensive hobby, fly fishing. I hope everyone has been safe. Scrounge on gentlemen.



~ !!! ~


----------



## chipper1

Also found these other listings by him.
I copied and pasted "Any questions calls only please. I dont recieve text messages.I'm not interested in trades."
Which was the ending of his post, when I'm looking at a specific item I like to find out as much as I can about the individual or dealer, which he appears to be before even calling and certainly before buying. 
http://muncie.craigslist.org/search...sages. I'm not interested in trades.&sort=rel
Take note: lots of scrounged wood in the Cobalt pictures; this could be an in for a better deal on the truck, another way to work the price down, or maybe a new scrounging site or hookup for more scrounged wood.
Maybe he is the guy taking your hickory.
You can also see he has a lot of cars in the background of the Beetle pictures and I see those piles of wood there too. 
I reduced that copy and paste I previously did to "I dont recieve text messages. I'm not interested in trades." and now have two more vehicles, surely a dealer. 
Same here with only "I'm not interested in trades."
Only found one more a pontiac.
Found this in that search also @MustangMike .
Needs the trans rebuilt though.
http://muncie.craigslist.org/search...sages.+I'm+not+interested+in+trades.&sort=rel

Check out this sweet wood hauler .
http://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/5595952670.html

Not sure if you knew all this before,
Hope this helps.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Khntr85

chipper1 said:


> Also found these other listings by him.
> I copied and pasted "Any questions calls only please. I dont recieve text messages.I'm not interested in trades."
> Which was the ending of his post, when I'm looking at a specific item I like to find out as much as I can about the individual or dealer, which he appears to be before even calling and certainly before buying.
> http://muncie.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=Any questions calls only please. I dont recieve text messages. I'm not interested in trades.&sort=rel
> Take note: lots of scrounged wood in the Cobalt pictures; this could be an in for a better deal on the truck, another way to work the price down, or maybe a new scrounging site or hookup for more scrounged wood.
> Maybe he is the guy taking your hickory.
> You can also see he has a lot of cars in the background of the Beetle pictures and I see those piles of wood there too.
> I reduced that copy and paste I previously did to "I dont recieve text messages. I'm not interested in trades." and now have two more vehicles, surely a dealer.
> Same here with only "I'm not interested in trades."
> Only found one more a pontiac.
> Found this in that search also @MustangMike .
> Needs the trans rebuilt though.
> http://muncie.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=+I+dont+recieve+text+messages.+I'm+not+interested+in+trades.&sort=rel
> 
> Check out this sweet wood hauler .
> http://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/5595952670.html
> 
> Not sure if you knew all this before,
> Hope this helps.
> Hope this helps.



Ya I should of said he is a dealer.... I looked at a 98 Chevy 3500 and I wish I would have bought it..... It sat for awhile with same price so I drove it and planned on going back to buy it in a few days.... Well of course it was sold....

Funny u say that about that wood in the backround.... I do know that guy and I can get wood from him.... He has a tree service and he told me he was goin to bring loads to my house but never did..... I like you am always keeping an eye out so I always have atleast 2-3 places to cut at!!!!


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> Agreed Cody.
> I can get those transfer cases dropped and rebuilt for less than it makes sense for me to do.
> So you mean that pulling the cab off to do a head gasket is hard LOL.
> I still miss my 99 super duty crew 4x4 short box, what a pulling machine with the 7.3 .



You won't hear me admit this much but I do like Fords, just don't like working on them. I don't know what they were thinking going from the 7.3 to the 6.0. I won't say the 6.0 was a bad engine either, just needed a few things fixed from the factory to make them better, but which truck doesn't? I just don't like working on most anything fomoco. Ever have to change an alternator on a mid 2000's cougar? Their windstar/freestar minivans require you to remove then entire wiper cowl to do spark plugs, and it's not bad just time consuming. Then again, I just did spark plugs and an o2 sensor on moms Montana yesterday and it's no breeze either. I know guys say that a Ford Superduty with a cummins/allison combo is the holy grail but I think it'd be just fine with only the addition of an Allison trans. Speaking of Allison tranny's, GM only put them behind the Duramax and the 8.1, the 6.0 trucks should be backed by the 4L80E. You're correct on the water pumps as well and while they're not as easy as an older small block, they're still nothing complicated. Also like you brought up definitely make sure that exhaust has crossover pipe on it, you just can't do true duals on vehicles any more. As for the cam, I would inquire why it's in their as well. Did something fail so it was just replaced during the rebuild? Does it affect mileage at all? You can purchase a pretty decent blue tooth obd2 code reader for $22 and use a smart phone to do all sorts of stuff beyond just reading/clearing engine codes as well. Can't believe I didn't mention before either but idler/pitman arms seem to go easy on these trucks, especially if larger than stock tires were mounted or if the torsion bars have been turned up at all. I didn't think of that until chipper mentioned the gap between box/cab.


----------



## amberg

Khntr85 said:


> Hey my zip code is 47396.... Yes those days without the woman and kid for me I about brake my back getting so much done.... I feel like I need to catch up so I over work myself...
> 
> Ya know its crazy I put an ad out a year ago on CL that a tree service/homeowner can dump wood..... I actually had a guy that has semi loads of wood call me and say he was going to bring his excess wood out... Well he never did... I have only had one guy bring out wood and it was some elm.... I am not complaining as I will take what ever they have.... I just thought it would be a win---win for both parties, but obviously not around here......
> 
> Any way hey chipper her is a pic of a truck I almost am considering.... It's a 04 Chevy 2500 4x4..... It has 154,000 miles, and that's the only thing holding me back..... They are asking $6,300, and it does have a dent in one side of the passenger side bed... Frame looks good, the miles just scare me..... I have asked guys about this model of truck, and the guys I talk to say the 6.0 motor In This truck is a damn good one...I mean buying used a guy never knows!!!
> View attachment 507314
> View attachment 507315



Nice truck, To bad about the dent.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no firewood this weekend, daughter is getting married. Did scrounge up a picture while showing my brother around. 
Carry on with the pickup scrounge gentleman... and wood.


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *today's scrounge:*
> 
> today's scrounge was hardly a scrounge of noteworthy proportions by most stadards... but, in any event... an awesome scrounge to say the least, imo... some very nice camp fire oak... and even starters, too!  ... where?... out down the valley road to the forest dept clearing section? no... up topside scrounge mountain, 90 miles drive trailer, saws and vans... crew? no... out in the forest other side of the lake? no... where you say? why right next door, actually across the street!  imo, homerun stuff... 20 mins later after finding this scrounge and the limbs lying in neighbor's front yard (removed with persmission) cost to scrounge: $0.00! fuels used: $0.00. gasoline to scrounge area: $0.00. time to service and resharpen saws: 0.00! all in all... my kinda scrounge! so u can see it in my 10 cu ft dual wheel wheelbarrow. I consider it a pretty good 'gimmie'... since it will get 5-6 camp fires going for me... and then some oak stix splits, chunks after that for some nice warm heat... on these very warm 90F days... lol
> 
> today's scrounge, some nice 'seasoned' oak...
> View attachment 507359
> 
> 
> here's hoping all your scrounge's are good ones, too. ! ~



Looks like the proper amount to get the big fire started to cook some ( stuffed peppers ) Lol 

Keep scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood this weekend, daughter is getting married. Did scrounge up a picture while showing my brother around. View attachment 507492
> Carry on with the pickup scrounge gentleman... and wood.


Man is that beautiful Nate, just don't want to get to close to the edge .
What kind of deals do you have on rust free stuff out your way.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Man is that beautiful Nate, just don't want to get to close to the edge .
> What kind of deals do you have on rust free stuff out your way.


Thanks, it's the road to our high country srounge area, 12% for 4 miles, fun road. I have a mostly rust free 86 ford I would sell, that is wood trained


----------



## MustangMike

You know the old adage, be careful what you wish for. Well, I won't say it was a real bad day, but it could have been better!

At 9:45 is was only 48 degrees up on the Mtn, but that was OK. On our second little hike, we are literally about 50 feet away from a spectacular view point, and our older dog Lucy disappears. The wife is panic stricken. I tell her not to worry, the dog will return, but that is not good enough. The calling begins, and I split off and make a big circle through the woods, persistently calling, and still not dog. The wife is in tears, and vows not to leave till the dog is found, and then the dog returns. At this point, I want to kill the dog (not literally) and my wife wants to hug the dog, the dog must be confused!

Anyway, our Lucy is 8 years old now, and ran through the woods with our other dog and going God knows where, and just over did things. When it came to her going out tonight, she would not go down the stairs (first time this ever happened), so after I got done doing the tax return (a hard one way out in CT), I come back and carry her down & up the stairs so she can go to the bathroom. (This client is a FL snowbird who returns after 4/15 every year).

I hope Lucy feels better tomorrow. I really do love her, but it is clear she is not as young as she used to be, but just doesn't know it sometimes. It has been a long day for all of us!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> Ya I have heard literally all good about the trucks... And I see them around here with 200,000 miles and they still say they run good..... This truck has 3" dual exghuast, long tube headers, and a mild cam.... Can any of you guys tell me if these modifications are good or bad....



generally, these mods are good. I don't like the term mild cam. I like better an RV type cam, as they are more suited for bottom end torque and mpg. long tube headers and a 3" dual exhaust don't excite me too much. too easy to loose bottom end cylinder filling...scavenging too much too early. I would like short tube headers, or better yet none. and a Gibson exhaust for the truck and model, usually a single exhaust but piped for torque and mpg... I would rather see a K&N filter and some MSD ignition stuff... but, given power needs and wants are more mid range desired, then as configured sounds ok. cam would depend on mgfr, cam part # and .050 specs... in my times, I prob have built, modded mail-order, sold parts, sold parts packages and performance kits and upgrades for over or close to 10,000 trucks... maybe more, prob a lot more...  yep!!! _'believe it!_' ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood this weekend, daughter is getting married. Did scrounge up a picture while showing my brother around. View attachment 507492
> Carry on with the pickup scrounge gentleman... and wood.



he** of a 'scrounge'! awesome view... I can just see an early morning hike over to the L and across to that open, staying down and camo hidden... and about dusk or just before... waiting for the elk or deer... to come up out of the lower valley area...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Looks like the proper amount to get the big fire started to cook some ( *stuffed peppers* ) Lol Keep scrounging.



maybe, but I would have to do them in a cast iron dutch oven... but imo, cant beat an elec or gas oven for convenience...

btw amberg - where you able to get those stuff peppers made up I sent u the 'quick start' on?...


----------



## Khntr85

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> generally, these mods are good. I don't like the term mild cam. I like better an RV type cam, as they are more suited for bottom end torque and mpg. long tube headers and a 3" dual exhaust don't excite me too much. too easy to loose bottom end cylinder filling...scavenging too much too early. I would like short tube headers, or better yet none. and a Gibson exhaust for the truck and model, usually a single exhaust but piped for torque and mpg... I would rather see a K&N filter and some MSD ignition stuff... but, given power needs and wants are more mid range desired, then as configured sounds ok. cam would depend on mgfr, cam part # and .050 specs... in my times, I prob have built, modded mail-order, sold parts, sold parts packages and performance kits and upgrades for over or close to 10,000 trucks... maybe more, prob a lot more...  yep!!! _'believe it!_' ~



Hey thanks a lot for your input....sounds like you have worked on a lot of vehicles.... Ya I have GOT to find a good truck, but I don't want to just jump on one and have to be fixing it imeadiatly..... Yes I know all trucks need maintenance, but I want to get the best used truck I can.... I like these Chevy 2500 everyone says they are a good work truck that will last, plus I do like the looks of them.... It is just so hard for me to believe how many miles people put on their vehicles any more.... Of course I am only 10-14 miles to my work and back home.... I just hope something really nice and lower miles pops up soon for me.... I have been keeping my eye out for atleast a year now!!!!


----------



## Khntr85

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> generally, these mods are good. I don't like the term mild cam. I like better an RV type cam, as they are more suited for bottom end torque and mpg. long tube headers and a 3" dual exhaust don't excite me too much. too easy to loose bottom end cylinder filling...scavenging too much too early. I would like short tube headers, or better yet none. and a Gibson exhaust for the truck and model, usually a single exhaust but piped for torque and mpg... I would rather see a K&N filter and some MSD ignition stuff... but, given power needs and wants are more mid range desired, then as configured sounds ok. cam would depend on mgfr, cam part # and .050 specs... in my times, I prob have built, modded mail-order, sold parts, sold parts packages and performance kits and upgrades for over or close to 10,000 trucks... maybe more, prob a lot more...  yep!!! _'believe it!_' ~



Oh and I meant to ask you.... What do they mean or what do you think they mean by mild cam..... I know it's hard to tell without seeing it in person, but I was just wondering what they meant by the "mild cam".... Thanks for your input Kyle!!!!!


----------



## svk

Mild to wild. Or the older guys used quarters. Full race, 3/4 cam etc.

Mild would be similar to stock with maybe a little extra lift and duration to help the engine breathe.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Mild to wild. Or the older guys used quarters. Full race, 3/4 cam etc.
> 
> Mild would be similar to stock with maybe a little extra lift and duration to help the engine breathe.


Kyle...Yep, much less radical lobes on the cam for intake and exhaust duration. In other words, it won't rattle your teeth out sitting at a stop, like you're in a Kenny Bernstein funny car or dragster.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> ​
> Hey thanks a lot for your input....sounds like you have worked on a lot of vehicles.... Ya I have GOT to find a good truck, but I don't want to just jump on one and have to be fixing it imeadiatly..... Yes I know all trucks need maintenance, but I want to get the best used truck I can.... I like these Chevy 2500 everyone says they are a good work truck that will last, plus I do like the looks of them.... It is just so hard for me to believe how many miles people put on their vehicles any more.... Of course I am only 10-14 miles to my work and back home.... I just hope something really nice and lower miles pops up soon for me.... I have been keeping my eye out for atleast a year now!!!!



sure. any time! you are welcome. here is what I like to do when looking at pre-owned stuff. the seller wants to show it in best light. but I don't want to see that just yet. as far as mechanicals go, that is. so I ask them to not start the vehicle up until I get there...like early morning visit... I tell them I want to hear it start up COLD! nor change any fluids, etc. tells a lot. I am looking for prompt fire up! I want to see how they have been taking care of it. fluids conditions tell a lot. I want to smell the oil and the trans fluids. any gasoline smells in the oil? any burnt smells in trans oil? color is one thing, but a clutch going out will affect the fluid's odor. I want to hear the starter cold. I want to see how it runs in cold start mode. also, I want to hear only injectors... no other noises, etc. I don't want it given the throttle... then after a full warm up... then I want to get in it, and give it it's first spool up test. give it gas! to lower mid range. I want to see that it had a perfect transition from the cold start/warm up to smooth engine acceleration... this gives me an indication as to injector performance, pulse width integrity, fuel line pressure, egr valve, cat condition, TPS switch, etc performance... and so forth... of course, condition of interior says a lot, too. and I also look under seats etc... dusty, dirty, beer cans, trash? or at least clean and neat?...

higher mileage today is ok. given reg maintenance. modern pistons go much longer due to materials used allowing tighter running clearances. ie, for example, much less top cyl ridge issues at 100K. also, computer keeps ideal air/fuel ratios... so valve guides and seats go a longer distance, too. not uncommon to see 100K on OE plugs! generally, a clean truck, one owner, and a story of maint u can believe, ie tires? ok?... at 125-150K has plenty miles still avail. weak links at this point are radiator, water pump, fuel pump, fuel filter, cat, egr and trans clutches and bands. all modern efi vehicles will respond well to an injector cleaning!!! fuel rail type is fine. on any used vehicle I mite buy to daily drive, a full fluids and filter change gets done. also, for a truck... that does not have the OE HD tow or off/road package, I would add an aux trans oil cooler. will extend life of trans due to cooler oils inside trans, assumes automatic...

good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> Oh and I meant to ask you.... What do they mean or what do you think they mean by mild cam..... I know it's hard to tell without seeing it in person, but I was just wondering what they meant by the "mild cam".... Thanks for your input Kyle!!!!!




svk and USMC got it!

a mild cam usually means works well with stock converter, hiway gears, stock engines. or even lightly modified engines... head work, some perf add ons like filters, ignition, etc... a mild cam idles close to stock rpms. or tweak more. it uses conservative acceleration ramps and nose profiles. and keeps the power band generally in the mid to upper mid-range. RV lower to low mid. they fall off fast in power after that... so spinning the parts don't help. no increase in air flow. to really understand a mild cam per se... one has to get into the cam spec numbers... for the term 'mild' is too generic. and most guys 'reading' a cam profile read it from the 050. ie, the number stated after lifter has risen 050 off the base circle... it is a standard measurement point. and the only way to read a performance cam. and then lift is one thing, but duration is another. then there is the ground in timing... for example... in the earlier days cerca 1970...for mileage and reliability Chevrolet offered several mechanical lifter cams in engines as options. but in the LT1 corvette engine... while the lift was relatively low... the duration was increased. this gave the engine superior breathing capability to mid range to lower high end. it worked well. _'Long Live the memory of Zora Duntov!'_ and it was rated: 370 hp! some cam profiles use higher lift numbers and shorter durations... good idle, but strong column of air movement thru engine as rpms increase...

good cam selection is almost an art. for one not into it with lots of experience... best bet is to read up on it for an informed awareness... and then discuss it with a camshaft salesman at a cam company... such as Lunati, Crower or Crane. once one is considering a cam for a computer vehicle the playground changes... as vacuum signal is critical to proper computer control of the engine's performance window. too much duration ground in and the computer wont work correctly... because of not enuff vacuum...

for daily driver use, a conservative cam is best if a change is planned. a RV-type cam is a conservative cam grind. however, it smartly wakes up the engine... greatly improves throttle response... and adds a nice tweak in the torque band, such as off idle... when stopped and want some 'umph' to move out easier, etc. or tow... and will bump up the mpgs, too... in cruise mode.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> Oh and I meant to ask you.... What do they mean or what do you think they mean by mild cam..... I know it's hard to tell without seeing it in person, but I was just wondering what they meant by the "mild cam".... Thanks for your input Kyle!!!!!



also - mild comes in many colors... but given long tube headers, and dual exhaust, 3"... would suggest to me... they were seeking mid range and up power... and this would tell me, it had been hot roded! ie, heavy foot. I would want to drive it... and if it started pulling at about 2800 rpms and on up to 5200 +/-... u can be sure that is just what they did, and often... for its ez to add headers and exhaust, but its quite another level project to install a camshaft. and for that level of useage... as u have stated the parts prob are a good selection. however, anyone that knowledgeable... seeking bottom end truck torque and mpg... would have gone RV. and then stated, it has an RV cam... but they don't need long tube headers etc, nor work ideally with them.

bottom line is to know the cam. seek the cam card. read it. and/or call the mfgr/grinder... the 'sales guys' at all cam companies are very helpful...


----------



## Khntr85

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> also - mild comes in many colors... but given long tube headers, and dual exhaust, 3"... would suggest to me... they were seeking mid range and up power... and this would tell me, it had been hot roded! ie, heavy foot. I would want to drive it... and if it started pulling at about 2800 rpms and on up to 5200 +/-... u can be sure that is just what they did, and often... for its ez to add headers and exhaust, but its quite another level project to install a camshaft. and for that level of useage... as u have stated the parts prob are a good selection. however, anyone that knowledgeable... seeking bottom end truck torque and mpg... would have gone RV. and then stated, it has an RV cam... but they don't need long tube headers etc, nor work ideally with them.
> 
> bottom line is to know the cam. seek the cam card. read it. and/or call the mfgr/grinder... the 'sales guys' at all cam companies are very helpful...



All I can say is WOW, you know your sh*t....I don't know the first thing about most of that..... Ya I do not want a hot rodded truck for sure....I may go drive it, but I may have to pass on this one... Thanks a lot for ALL your help!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> he** of a 'scrounge'! awesome view... I can just see an early morning hike over to the L and across to that open, staying down and camo hidden... and about dusk or just before... waiting for the elk or deer... to come up out of the lower valley area...


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Khntr I would have to agree that any modified vehicle is not my favorite. Any modification will result in less mileage, less longevity, more maintenance, and more cost to rebuild or restore. I go out of my way to find something that has not been touched even if it has a dent or two. One of my trucks with high mileage had a head job that I did not do, but it has been pretty darn good. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ted Jenkins said:


> Khntr I would have to agree that any modified vehicle is not my favorite. Any modification will result in less mileage, less longevity, more maintenance, and more cost to rebuild or restore. I go out of my way to find something that has not been touched even if it has a dent or two. One of my trucks with high mileage had a head job that I did not do, but it has been pretty darn good. Thanks



_>Any modification will result in less mileage, less longevity, more maintenance_

this comment while ok as an opinion is definitely not true ! not true at all!

however, all things considered... I agree with you in that there is a lot of merit in finding a one-owner 100% stock vehicle.


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> maybe, but I would have to do them in a cast iron dutch oven... but imo, cant beat an elec or gas oven for convenience...
> 
> btw amberg - where you able to get those stuff peppers made up I sent u the 'quick start' on?...



Not yet, to much going on for a while. Hope I don't forget.


----------



## Khntr85

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> also - mild comes in many colors... but given long tube headers, and dual exhaust, 3"... would suggest to me... they were seeking mid range and up power... and this would tell me, it had been hot roded! ie, heavy foot. I would want to drive it... and if it started pulling at about 2800 rpms and on up to 5200 +/-... u can be sure that is just what they did, and often... for its ez to add headers and exhaust, but its quite another level project to install a camshaft. and for that level of useage... as u have stated the parts prob are a good selection. however, anyone that knowledgeable... seeking bottom end truck torque and mpg... would have gone RV. and then stated, it has an RV cam... but they don't need long tube headers etc, nor work ideally with them.
> 
> bottom line is to know the cam. seek the cam card. read it. and/or call the mfgr/grinder... the 'sales guys' at all cam companies are very helpful...



This will show that I know even less than I have already stated, but we're would the cam card be???....i know probably a stupid question, but I know nothing about these mods.... Thanks so much for help guys.... And for everyone else I am sorry for getting off topic, I usually stay on the firewood but I have went astray!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Khntr85 said:


> This will show that I know even less than I have already stated, but we're would the cam card be???....i know probably a stupid question, but I know nothing about these mods.... Thanks so much for help guys.... And for everyone else I am sorry for getting off topic, I usually stay on the firewood but I have went astray!!!


Look for a truck that hasn't been monkeyed with. You're looking for the guy that buys them new and takes care of his stuff. Not some Yahoo who has a bolt on bonanza. Keep looking and saving.


----------



## JustJeff

Split some more tonight but my allergies sucked the fun out of it. Tree pollen, cut em all down! Lol. Be better in a couple weeks.


----------



## svk

Headed out to the hunting cabin this afternoon. After a little carpentry work on the cabin I figured I would go retrieve the yellow birch I cut last spring before the bugs get any worse. Still not much for mosquitos but the ticks, horse flies, and deer flies came in thick this week.

Dolmar didn't cut the wood but was helpful to cut open a trail to the wood pile.



First load.



Second load.



Both loads in the truck.



Saw a bug scrounged on my way in. 



Now I'm sitting at the fire and the sauna is hot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> This will show that I know even less than I have already stated, *but where would the cam card be???....*i know probably a stupid question, but I know nothing about these mods.... Thanks so much for help guys.... And for everyone else I am sorry for getting off topic, I usually stay on the firewood but I have went astray!!!



went astray? no dif than going from oak to ash!... lol

the cam card comes with a new camshaft. it is the specs of the cam. it lists the lift, the duration, type, etc... manufacturer, grind, series, type and part number. and more.

here is a typical camshaft cam card as Crane Cams would provide with a new camshaft.



note there is both advertised duration, as well as, the 050 duration. or: cam timing and cam timing @ 050. guys that degree cams, work with cams, build a lot engines, dyno them etc... can actually develop a sense about the numbers... merely look at the specs such as would be listed in a cam company's catalog or online listings... (cam card) and 'feel' just how the cam would work and what effects it would have on the engine's performance and operation window... power band definition, where it comes in and lets off, etc. signal strength effect on column of air... I used to be able to merely look at the specs and define the cam. I was particularly good with the efi cams for computer controlled engines, were the refinements are very important... I used to run some mechanical cams in the .650 lift range stuff with 050 durations in the 245-255/60 range... these cammed engines would/will idle in the 1,000 - 1250 rpm range. any lower and die. of course, u have to have the full monty as to combination of parts throught the drivetrain to take full advantage of cams likes these... however, properly put together and you are talking a beast from he**!  'believe it!'... and streetable, too... although... not too good on long distance cruises. but... if u know anything about hot rods, you know the annual Hot Rod Magazine's annual Power Cruise has many hot cars show up for the cross country trek... guess these guys got lots of  for gasoline... or a cousin in the business.

but this is the world of engines and high performance... cams, etc... kinda like chain saws with porting, intakes and exh mods... cyl and piston swaps; of course that can help a lot with the ease of good scrounging...

there! did we get back on track? lol... off the hijack hiway... and back into the crotch of the tree?


----------



## MustangMike

Our dog Lucy is doing better today, after my wife gave her 1/2 a Tylenol. I did carry her down the stairs again her first trip in the AM.

Another full day, Wood Splitting, mowed the lawn, then party for my Grand Nephew (19). Tired!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Split some more tonight *but my allergies sucked the fun out of it.* Tree pollen, cut em all down! Lol. Be better in a couple weeks.



that sux!, pun intended...

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Our dog Lucy is doing better today, after my wife gave her 1/2 a Tylenol. I did carry her down the stairs again her first trip in the AM.
> 
> Another full day, Wood Splitting, mowed the lawn, then party for my Grand Nephew (19). Tired!



hope your pet recovers soon, don't like it if my pet has any problems... thankfully, in general he is healthy as an ox... well, if his dinner time routine is any indication... lol


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, she seems to be back to her old self!


----------



## JustJeff

Sunset over the scrounge pile. Got a little more split today just keep picking away at it 
Not exactly a scrounge but I got a smokin deal on this dog kennel which I re purposed for my chickens and ducks 
Sold my homelite XL automatic today. I liked that saw but anytime I can more than double my money on something that I don't really need... Think I'll list the pioneer too and maybe look for a 45-50 cc saw in orange or creamsicle.


----------



## MustangMike

Just relaxing days today and tomorrow. Today went to a party next door for the little girls, and the stopped by where my Grandsons and their Dad were camping out for the night with the Cub Scouts. Taught them some fire building skills (both kindling and building up the fire so there is no smoke). Some of the adults there were so thankful, they called my daughter to thank her for me being there. Hey, I was not a Boy Scout for all those years for nothing, and back then, we really did things! Their idea of fire starting was to light hay with a propane torch, then throw big wood on it! Kindling, wood splitting, and building up the fire were all shared!

Tomorrow, I will be at a wedding for an old friend. It will be #2 for both of them, and I know them both well. Looking forward to it, will be a lot of my old friends there, and no one is dead!


----------



## svk

Built a total of 6 racks and split a couple of cords on Saturday. Starting to put a dent in the pile but plenty to go. That sun shade sure helped out. 






Last two racks awaiting rope.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> Sunset over the scrounge pile. Got a little more split today just keep picking away at it View attachment 507803
> Not exactly a scrounge but I got a smokin deal on this dog kennel which I re purposed for my chickens and ducks View attachment 507804
> Sold my homelite XL automatic today. I liked that saw but anytime I can more than double my money on something that I don't really need... Think I'll list the pioneer too and maybe look for a 45-50 cc saw in orange or creamsicle.



I like the chicken coop and yard pen... good repurposing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Built a total of 6 racks update and split a couple of cords on Saturday. Starting to put a dent in the pile but plenty to go. That sun shade sure helped out.
> 
> View attachment 507853
> View attachment 507854
> View attachment 507855
> 
> 
> Last two racks awaiting rope.
> View attachment 507856



"kickin' a** and takin' names!" you got it going... and lol almost done, too... 

cool pix! I like the shade tree... umm, I mean... tent!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk, post: 5887140, member: 41967"]Headed out to the hunting cabin this afternoon. After a little carpentry work on the cabin I figured I would go retrieve the yellow birch I cut last spring before the bugs get any worse. Still not much for mosquitos but the ticks, horse flies, and deer flies came in thick this week.
Now I'm sitting at the fire and the sauna is hot.
View attachment 507648
View attachment 507649


good temps to smoke ribs, brisket, chicken... or people, too... lol. nothing quite like a Finnish sauna. I have one in my house... I custom built it in a hall closet... kiln dried cedar... insulated, custom insulated door with glass window. works great! 220-v stove and granite rocks... hard wired straight back and into the service panel. on its own breaker!! nothing else on the line. so whatz next svk?... a mad dash into the midnight air and a splash into the cold of the lake's night temps? for a quick cool off... lol

BL's custom built Finnish sauna room...


----------



## MustangMike

Smart idea there Steve, I like it! I may have to use that idea when I'm either splitting wood or lumbering those logs.


----------



## svk

Split about another cord this morning but I blew the lovejoy on the splitter. Put a message into DHT, I'm sure they will take care of me. May bust out the S2800 and keep working on the easier to split stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Split about another cord this morning but I blew the lovejoy on the splitter. Put a message into DHT, I'm sure they will take care of me. May bust out the S2800 and keep working on the easier to split stuff.



on the tuff splits I brush gear oil on the wedge and the wood at the cut... works magic!!!! _believe it!_
rare, but if too tuff, I just cut it down to size, then finish it up on splitter...

of course, I never run my ram's slide on the beam dry... always lubed... i run a wet beam... there is often a lot of down force just afore the split... a new splitter will wear the paint off there first...


----------



## svk

I messaged @DHT this morning (Sunday). Had a response within 20 minutes and new Lovejoy will be on its way tomorrow. Service like that is exactly why I sought out a DHT when I was ready to purchase a splitter.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I messaged @DHT this morning (Sunday). Had a response within 20 minutes and new Lovejoy will be on its way tomorrow. Service like that is exactly why I sought out a DHT when I was ready to purchase a splitter.


That's good service. DHT sure sounds good, local guy has a yard machine 20T splitter for sale that looks new, says it was only used for 2 seasons (10 cords?) has 5hp B&S engine, wants $700, are these good splitters?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> That's good service. DHT sure sounds good, local guy has a yard machine 20T splitter for sale that looks new, says it was only used for 2 seasons (10 cords?) has 5hp B&S engine, wants $700, are these good splitters?


Not sure about pricing on used but I know you can get a new splitter for close to that price on Black Friday.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Not sure about pricing on used but I know you can get a new splitter for close to that price on Black Friday.


Ok thanks good to know, was kinda wondering about that too. It's in good shape but it is a older one. Think I'll wait for new one on sale.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Split about another cord this morning but I blew the lovejoy on the splitter. Put a message into DHT, I'm sure they will take care of me. May bust out the S2800 and keep working on the easier to split stuff.


good to hear @DHT is still on top of their game. didn't think that MN softwood would be so hard on a splitter.


----------



## dancan

No scrounging for me this weekend , just burning the scrounged wood in the furnace to keep the chill out of the house 







Cantdog and his wife came up from Maine for a visit , brought me a self releasing snatch block that Ronco got me a deal on , also got some tall green cans that I can't get up here


----------



## JustJeff

Me driving the steam engine at the local museum today. I didn't scrounge today but we burned about half a cord in this thing!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Smart idea there Steve, I like it! I may have to use that idea when I'm either splitting wood or lumbering those logs.


Mike, they are $74 from Walmart and very much worth it. I've got many uses for it already from this to camping to ATV shelter.


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Splitters, My 22 ton from Tractor Supply (County Line) has been excellent, would not choose anything different if I had it to do again. They go on sale for about $800 ($1,000 normal price).

It is fast, it splits anything in it's path, and it goes vertical when you need it. I've done over 20 cords with mine and it has not needed anything but gas (and the 6.5 Hp Kohler is good on that also). Has a long run time.

The only mod I made, put a 3' long Hard Maple handle on it to move it around more easily. _*THEY SHOULD COME WITH ONE.*_ It is a life saver!


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 508022
> Me driving the steam engine at the local museum today. I didn't scrounge today but we burned about half a cord in this thing!



That is Super Cool!!!!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Re: Splitters, My 22 ton from Tractor Supply (County Line) has been excellent, would not choose anything different if I had it to do again. They go on sale for about $800 ($1,000 normal price).
> 
> It is fast, it splits anything in it's path, and it goes vertical when you need it. I've done over 20 cords with mine and it has not needed anything but gas (and the 6.5 Hp Kohler is good on that also). Has a long run time.
> 
> The only mod I made, put a 3' long Hard Maple handle on it to move it around more easily. _*THEY SHOULD COME WITH ONE.*_ It is a life saver!



I have been thinking about a handle/tongue extension for years. Never heard of anybody doing it so I just never got around to the experimentation. It really makes that big of a difference?


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> The only mod I made, put a 3' long Hard Maple handle on it to move it around more easily.


Pics?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Re: Splitters, My 22 ton from Tractor Supply (County Line) has been excellent, would not choose anything different if I had it to do again. They go on sale for about $800 ($1,000 normal price).
> 
> It is fast, it splits anything in it's path, and it goes vertical when you need it. I've done over 20 cords with mine and it has not needed anything but gas (and the 6.5 Hp Kohler is good on that also). Has a long run time.
> 
> The only mod I made, put a 3' long Hard Maple handle on it to move it around more easily. _*THEY SHOULD COME WITH ONE.*_ It is a life saver!


just got the father's day TSC flyer. the 22 ton is on sale for $899.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> That is Super Cool!!!!


I did the pressure piping on this tractor a couple years ago. The guy at the museum always emails me when they are going to fire it up, but I'm always busy or gone. So when I got the opportunity to go help run it , I jumped at it. Takes about 1 1/2 hours to build enough steam to drive it. Which we did all afternoon around the museums pioneer village. We also took steam off through a hose and steamed 100 lbs of potatoes.


----------



## MustangMike

I posted this previously, but you may not have noticed my Maple Handle, even though I have previously talked about it. Whether you are moving it alone or with another person, the additional leverage it gives you is great. Attached it with a couple of u bolts.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, that'll pull the tops outta the bush. I was hoping you would go to the Chesley Amish auction and save me some money. The boys were selling water and pop all day. I tried to hide the Stihl among the trees I bought but she spied it right away. 038 for $100, just tuned up and sharpened. Too bad I already have one but cheap is the right price.
Rest of my order came in from Lazer too. Now I just need to order some time to play with it. Going to do up some cedar for grandson's play center.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I posted this previously, but you may not have noticed my Maple Handle, . . .


Thanks! I had assumed that you mounted it 'in-line' with the tongue, to give you additional lifting leverage. 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, that'll pull the tops outta the bush. I was hoping you would go to the Chesley Amish auction and save me some money. The boys were selling water and pop all day. I tried to hide the Stihl among the trees I bought but she spied it right away. 038 for $100, just tuned up and sharpened. Too bad I already have one but cheap is the right price.
> Rest of my order came in from Lazer too. Now I just need to order some time to play with it. Going to do up some cedar for grandson's play center.
> View attachment 508227
> View attachment 508228
> View attachment 508229


Good score. Looks like it has a pretty good bar on it too.


----------



## cantoo

It looks good enough to hang on a nail anyway. Hope the darn robins are done with the 056, I might need it soon. And I hit a deer on Thursday afternoon near Bobcaygeon too, good thing it was my work truck.


----------



## Khntr85

Well guys I got an hour or so to cut up a load today and get back home.... Today was my little girls first birthday so I didnt have much time to mess around...any way I brought my ms362 and the ms180 I rebuilt.... Well sure enough I only used the ms180.... I cut a enough smaller limbs that I had a a good load without even firing up my ms362...all shagbark hickory!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Thanks! I had assumed that you mounted it 'in-line' with the tongue, to give you additional lifting leverage.
> 
> Philbert



Lifting the tang is easy, you need pulling leverage to get it around on hilly yards. Pulling on that thin metal handle will kill your hands, this works much better.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Just a thought for moving splitters around. I got the idea when using my peaveys one day and decided to weld a section of tubing large enough to put a peavey handle in the tubing for extra leverage. Thanks


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Re: Splitters, My 22 ton from Tractor Supply (County Line) has been excellent, would not choose anything different if I had it to do again. They go on sale for about $800 ($1,000 normal price).
> 
> It is fast, it splits anything in it's path, and it goes vertical when you need it. I've done over 20 cords with mine and it has not needed anything but gas (and the 6.5 Hp Kohler is good on that also). Has a long run time.
> 
> The only mod I made, put a 3' long Hard Maple handle on it to move it around more easily. _*THEY SHOULD COME WITH ONE.*_ It is a life saver!


Good to know Mike, I've heard those are good splitters. I really do enjoy splitting with the X27 though and most of our wood does split pretty easy. I'm sure I'll need a splitter someday, good to have the info on them in case a good deal comes along.


----------



## MustangMike

I split by hand for many years, but I'm processing more wood now (used to just do it for myself) and I'm not getting any younger, so the splitter is a welcome item, it keeps me going. Also, it depends on the wood. Some of the Black Birch has been so stringy, and some of the Oak so wavy grained it would have taken a long time to split it by hand. Plus, processing Ys and Vs is now just child's play. In the past I would have either noodled them, or just left em in the woods.

I build a nifty 4 saw carrier for my trailer today, so I don't have to put the saws in the Escape when the trailer is loaded with wood. Did not finish it till after 9:00, so no pics, but I like how it came out. I'm going to screw it down, but it fits in place so nicely, you almost don't need to. Maybe I'll take some pics tomorrow, and I built it all from scrounged wood that my brother got for me (mostly treated decking that was recovered from a wheelchair ramp after the person passed). I like to re purpose stuff, and it was just the right size, many pieces did not even need to be cut!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I like to re purpose stuff, and it was just the right size, many pieces did not even need to be cut!


You and me both. I never throw out lumber unless it's rotten or split. Everything else goes into the stack for another time.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I split by hand for many years, but I'm processing more wood now (used to just do it for myself) and I'm not getting any younger, so the splitter is a welcome item, it keeps me going. Also, it depends on the wood. Some of the Black Birch has been so stringy, and some of the Oak so wavy grained it would have taken a long time to split it by hand. Plus, processing Ys and Vs is now just child's play. In the past I would have either noodled them, or just left em in the woods.
> 
> I build a nifty 4 saw carrier for my trailer today, so I don't have to put the saws in the Escape when the trailer is loaded with wood. Did not finish it till after 9:00, so no pics, but I like how it came out. I'm going to screw it down, but it fits in place so nicely, you almost don't need to. Maybe I'll take some pics tomorrow, and I built is all from scrounged wood that my brother got for me (mostly treated decking that was recovered from a wheelchair ramp after the person passed). I like to re purpose stuff, and it was just the right size, many pieces did not even need to be cut!


Yes sir there are times when splitters are really nice.
That saw carrier sounds great, look forward to seeing the pics. I'm with you guys on reusing wood, built many things from pallets.


----------



## hardpan

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir there are times when splitters are really nice.
> That saw carrier sounds great, look forward to seeing the pics. I'm with you guys on reusing wood, built many things from pallets.



A guy can find some decent wood in pallets but sometimes they build them with ring shank or spiral shank nails and they are a mother to take apart with out wrecking the wood. LOL


----------



## mu2bdriver

About two pickup truck loads worth of stuff this morning.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khntr85

mu2bdriver said:


> About two pickup truck loads worth of stuff this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey nice haul!!!


----------



## Logger nate

hardpan said:


> A guy can find some decent wood in pallets but sometimes they build them with ring shank or spiral shank nails and they are a mother to take apart with out wrecking the wood. LOL


Yup, I usually cut the boards off or cut the nails with sawzall.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I tinkered with my saw carrier some more today, and I promised some pics. It ain't fancy, but I will tell you this ... my wood shop teacher would have been proud of me, I found pieces that were either just the right size (or very close), or that could be cut once and used in 2 different places. He was always concerned about us not wasting wood!

I also made a little box over the wheel well to hold my mix and chain oil.

I had an 8' X 9.25" piece of 1/2" plywood in the shed, just the right width to correspond with the 2 X 10s already on the trailer, and just the right thickness to rest on that metal lip. Plus with the saddle I made to press fit over the center metal, I only had to screw it to the 2 X 10 and it is solid as a rock!

Also built a holder for a 5th saw (w/20" bar). A 28" will fit in the box. Had to notch the plywood for the dogs, and added a rubber padded wedge for the saw body. The eye hook for the tie downs completes it (plus a few holes drilled in the wood to accommodate the other end).


----------



## svk

Awesome Mike. I know what I'm doing when I get my trailer back from the welding updates.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Well, I tinkered with my saw carrier some more today, and I promised some pics. It ain't fancy, but I will tell you this ... my wood shop teacher would have been proud of me, I found pieces that were either just the right size (or very close), or that could be cut once and used in 2 different places. He was always concerned about us not wasting wood!
> 
> I also made a little box over the wheel well to hold my mix and chain oil.
> 
> I had an 8' X 9.25" piece of 1/2" plywood in the shed, just the right width to correspond with the 2 X 10s already on the trailer, and just the right thickness to rest on that metal lip. Plus with the saddle I made to press fit over the center metal, I only had to screw it to the 2 X 10 and it is solid as a rock!
> 
> Also built a holder for a 5th saw (w/20" bar). A 28" will fit in the box. Had to notch the plywood for the dogs, and added a rubber padded wedge for the saw body. The eye hook for the tie downs completes it (plus a few holes drilled in the wood to accommodate the other end).


Very nice!


----------



## DFK

Nice Mike:
What size is that trailer???
And did I hear you say that you pull it (Full of Firewood) with a Ford Escape??

Thanks
David


----------



## MustangMike

Dave, it is a 5 X 8 trailer (from Tractor Supply) and I put 1/2 cord at a time in it.

The 2010 Escape has a V-6 with a 6 speed tranny and is rated to tow 3,600 lbs.

This trailer rides much smoother than the 4X8 one I had previously, I really like it.

It all seems to work very well.


----------



## James Miller

this one was fun big spaulted maple at moms neighbors they did the top and sead the saw "wouldn't cut any more" the chain had blueing on the teeth from being pushed so hard. Took my 590. Made short work of the trunk for him.
now I need to find time to get it split and on the racks.


----------



## svk

Hauled 1/2 half cord of aspen to a friend's house for his fire pit this afternoon then headed to the cabin. 3.5" of rain in the gauge since Saturday. No lovejoy yet for the splitter so I'll be doing carpentry this weekend.


----------



## svk

A few photos from the afternoon:

Fawn track. 



Skunk rooting for turtle eggs near the lake. 



Baby birds are just about ready to fledge. 



New screen tent.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Fawn track.


Smaller than a buck!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Split some more Oak on Friday, and the owner tells me he wants two more trees down.

A Black Birch about 18-20" in diameter, and a slightly thinner but very tall Shag Hickory. Looks like I will have more firewood for next year.


----------



## svk

Threw some chips today but only on the chop saw. 

80 degrees and very high humidity wasn't the most desirable day to do insulation and sheeting of my ceiling but it had to be done. I've drank over 2.5 gallons of fluid today, not counting the beer I'm about to consume.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Father's Day to all you dads. Had a great day spending time with my son. 
No firewood this weekend but did scrounge up a nice used panther mill.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 509163
> Happy Father's Day to all you dads. Had a great day spending time with my son.
> No firewood this weekend but did scrounge up a nice used panther mill.



Nice mill, what saw you going to use on it?


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> Nice mill, what saw you going to use on it?


Not sure, want to try the 576 but have heard the auto tune saws can have problems if used for milling. Will prolly use the 064 most of the time, it's kinda loud for in town use though so might have to do the milling at friends place.


----------



## amberg

I have a 576 AT also, might have to check on that. Only had about 6 tanks through it. So far I am loving it.


----------



## Logger nate

I know the 064 works good did some free hand milling with it a couple years ago. Ya I sure like my 576, don't think I have more than 10 tanks through it yet.


----------



## svk

Planned to get the saws out this afternoon but that never happened. 

This morning I put firring strips on the angled part of my ceiling. 



This afternoon the birds fledged out of the nest so I closed things up before they try to nest again. 




Cooked steaks for my parents in law then headed home. 

Saw this guy and a smaller painted turtle on the way.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A few photos from the afternoon:
> 
> Fawn track.
> View attachment 508947
> 
> 
> Skunk rooting for turtle eggs near the lake.
> View attachment 508948
> 
> 
> Baby birds are just about ready to fledge.
> View attachment 508949
> 
> 
> New screen tent.
> View attachment 508950



nice, svk! liked the fawn trax... if I could add some more Likes... I would...


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I'm finally back, have not been able to log in for a few days. Finally fixed the problem myself with the Disk Cleanup function (with the new Windows 10 it took me a bit to learn how to do it). The damn virus protection Co tried to shake me down for a few hundred bucks to fix the problem, I will not be renewing with them. I told the guy with the Indian Accent to go fly a kite!

Got to use the Dr Al 460 on Father's Day. My Daughter's Husband's Uncle had a 30" Oak log that never got turned into fire wood like all of the smaller logs that were delivered. I offered to let him use it, but he declined. When I got done he told me that he never saw a chainsaw go through a log so fast! He was very appreciative, and I was happy to get to run a saw on Father's Day ... good all around!


----------



## chipper1

Well guys it'sbeen a while. I have been quite busy as my wife just finished up the school season teaching. 
We were coming back from Ohio yesterday and I got a call that I the tree company I get wood from had some excess they needed out of a site. No problem I'm on it. So I stopped by the house and got the suburban and trailer and off we went.

I have also scrounged up a few saws recently. So I bet you guys can guess what the plan is for today .


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Planned to get the saws out this afternoon but that never happened.
> 
> This morning I put firring strips on the angled part of my ceiling.
> View attachment 509188
> 
> 
> This afternoon the birds fledged out of the nest so I closed things up before they try to nest again.
> 
> View attachment 509189
> 
> 
> Cooked steaks for my parents in law then headed home.
> 
> Saw this guy and a smaller painted turtle on the way.
> 
> View attachment 509190



As far as I am concerned, a snapping turtle is the meanest animal on 4 legs. They only know 1 thing - bite, and they do it with authority. Good eating though.


----------



## MustangMike

Na, they are not as aggressive as Alligators, but they are kinda like a short Alligator with a shell!

I think either a Weasel or a Badger would win the award for the meanest thing on 4 legs.


----------



## hardpan

I have no experience with those 3. Here's an odd one. Mink. They will go into a chicken house, kill every chicken by biting open their throats and then leave without eating any of them. Vicious little animal.


----------



## svk

Turtles are pretty mild. Worst case they pee, hiss, and snap at you. I'd say just about any member of the (mustelidae) weasel-mink-marten-fisher-badger-otter-wolverine will make you regret a close up encounter. If you look at the prey they take down many times their own weight and the fact that a wolverine will drive grizzly bears and wolf packs from a kill, it's pretty amazing what they do given their small size. I'm told that trappers really do not like to deal with otters in a trap because despite their playful demeanor, they are absolutely hell on wheels if caught/cornered.


----------



## Logger nate

hardpan said:


> I have no experience with those 3. Here's an odd one. Mink. They will go into a chicken house, kill every chicken by biting open their throats and then leave without eating any of them. Vicious little animal.


Sounds kinda like a wolf except its cows, elk, and deer instead of chickens.


----------



## MustangMike

Mink is in the Weasel family, little difference in how they behave. I totally agree with SVK's comments.

A weasel is one of the few animals in the wild that will kill just to kill, even if it is not hungry. As mentioned about the Mink, they will kill ALL the hens in the hen house, even if they only want to eat just one.

I have had opportunity to observe both Weasels (sometimes in their white winter coat) and Mink (in a stream) from tree stands. They are relentless in their pursuit of prey.


----------



## hardpan

Interesting about the otter. In recent years we have a build up of the otter population. Bob cats are getting well known also. The cougars are still here but a very very small presence. I have only even found their tracks once.


----------



## MustangMike

An Otter is about the only animal capable of swimming into a beaver den and wiping them out. My brother and I once sat watching a Beaver Den in the Adirondacks waiting for the beaver to come out, but an otter came out instead!

And Fishers are about the only animal that will eat a porcupine. Otter & Fisher are both in the weasel family. Everything in that family seems to be a tough customer!


----------



## amberg

chipper1 said:


> Well guys it'sbeen a while. I have been quite busy as my wife just finished up the school season teaching.
> We were coming back from Ohio yesterday and I got a call that I the tree company I get wood from had some excess they needed out of a site. No problem I'm on it. So I stopped by the house and got the suburban and trailer and off we went.View attachment 509358
> View attachment 509359
> I have also scrounged up a few saws recently. So I bet you guys can guess what the plan is for today .View attachment 509360
> View attachment 509361



Nice load, nice saws to!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> An Otter is about the only animal capable of swimming into a beaver den and wiping them out. My brother and I once sat watching a Beaver Den in the Adirondacks waiting for the beaver to come out, but an otter came out instead!
> 
> And Fishers are about the only animal that will eat a porcupine. Otter & Fisher are both in the weasel family. Everything in that family seems to be a tough customer!


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> An Otter is about the only animal capable of swimming into a beaver den and wiping them out. My brother and I once sat watching a Beaver Den in the Adirondacks waiting for the beaver to come out, but an otter came out instead!
> 
> And Fishers are about the only animal that will eat a porcupine. Otter & Fisher are both in the weasel family. Everything in that family seems to be a tough customer!



We don't have porcupines and I think no fishers. You guys have all the fun animals. LOL. Another revelation for me about the otter. We do have a lot of beaver (4-leggers guys, just so we stay on the current off topic) so I see conflict brewing (no, not that off topic either). LOL


----------



## svk

A friend was trapping fox and accidentally caught a badger. This was in Wisconsin where the badger is quite revered (for some reason LOL). Anyhow the trap had a 6' chain lead and the badger had dug down into the ground to the point that it had maxed out the chain lead. When they started pulling the badger out of the hole, it finally realized it couldn't out pull a mid 200 lb guy so it turned and came out full force and he tripped backwards, luckily only inches past the reach of the chain. They finally got a forked stick and let it out and it nearly got them again before deciding it had better move along.


----------



## MustangMike

We will be having broccoli from the garden tomorrow, first harvest of the year! Some of the tomato plants are about 5' high and have little tomato's on, but not ready to pick for a while. The beans & squash were from seed, and still have a ways to go.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Well guys it'sbeen a while. I have been quite busy as my wife just finished up the school season teaching.
> We were coming back from Ohio yesterday and I got a call that I the tree company I get wood from had some excess they needed out of a site. No problem I'm on it. So I stopped by the house and got the suburban and trailer and off we went.View attachment 509358
> View attachment 509359
> I have also scrounged up a few saws recently. So I bet you guys can guess what the plan is for today .View attachment 509360
> View attachment 509361


Ooh I like that 346!


----------



## amberg

MustangMike said:


> We will be having broccoli from the garden tomorrow, first harvest of the year! Some of the tomato plants are about 5' high and have little tomato's on, but not ready to pick for a while. The beans & squash were from seed, and still have a ways to go.



I do hope you enjoy your broccoli, Have you tried it with cheese sauce, or hollandaise sauce?


----------



## chucker

creamed broccoli, is what's for supper, dinner, lunch, breakfast, snack time, bed time, brunch time, tea time, coffee time, break time, what time is it time, .... oh heck all the time !


----------



## amberg

chucker said:


> creamed broccoli, is what's for supper, dinner, lunch, breakfast, snack time, bed time, brunch time, tea time, coffee time, break time, what time is it time, .... oh heck all the time !



Chucker, You have made me hungry, The wife will be mad when I tell her to cream me some broccoli for breakfast! Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

amberg said:


> I do hope you enjoy your broccoli, Have you tried it with cheese sauce, or hollandaise sauce?



Actually, we keep it real healthy, and I like it that way. The wife sautes some garlic & olive oil and we steam it a bit with that. It is good, and very healthy.

Nothing like fresh stuff from the garden!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Actually, we keep it real healthy, and I like it that way. The wife sautes some garlic & olive oil and we steam it a bit with that. It is good, and very healthy.
> 
> Nothing like fresh stuff from the garden!


Throw in some crushed red pepper flakes and you have a deal!


----------



## svk

Two buddies asked for firepit wood so I'll be lightening the aspen pile by the tune of about a cord and a half this weekend. This is fine because it means I don't need to split then stack, I can toss from splitter directly into the truck and save a step.

New lovejoy arrived for my splitter last Friday so I am ready to roll again. Thank you DHT for covering under warranty!


----------



## hardpan

Do not install it so the halves mesh tightly. There should be a gap of about 1/16" for best wear and least vibration. Refer to manufacturer instructions


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Do not install it so the halves mesh tightly. There should be a gap of about 1/16" for best wear and least vibration. Refer to manufacturer instructions


Good to know!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Throw in some crushed red pepper flakes and you have a deal!



Actually, the wife changed it up a bit tonight. Pasta al dente with sun dried tomato, grilled chicken strips, regular tomato and the broccoli, also al dente.

It was great!


----------



## mortalitool

We had burgers on our cast iron pan on the oven. Out of charcoal. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

I make Adirondack furniture in my spare time. .... if I can ever find any. Anyone else enjoy woodworking? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Actually, the wife changed it up a bit tonight. Pasta al dente with sun dried tomato, grilled chicken strips, regular tomato and the broccoli, also al dente.
> 
> It was great!


Wife was working, I was at the dentist so the kids cooked man n cheese. I had a bowl of that when I got home. With ketchup and hot sauce. 
Then I run the splitter for a while..... Might have to make a samich!


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> I make Adirondack furniture in my spare time. .... if I can ever find any. Anyone else enjoy woodworking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those are so awesome!


----------



## Erik B

Wood Nazi said:


> Wife was working, I was at the dentist so the kids cooked man n cheese. I had a bowl of that when I got home. With ketchup and hot sauce.
> Then I run the splitter for a while..... Might have to make a samich!


Fun to hear of kids taking care of dear ol'dad.


----------



## svk

One load out tonight. Hope to get another one out right away in the morning. Then I have an appointment followed by a funeral before I head back to the salt mine.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> One load out tonight. Hope to get another one out right away in the morning. Then I have an appointment followed by a funeral before I head back to the salt mine.


! don't be rubbing the eyes after the funeral driving back to the salt mine!! salty hands might burn away the memories......


----------



## Logger nate

Back to little valley today for some more blow down lodge pole pine. Sure is a nice day, not too hot.


----------



## Haywire

Enjoy the green, Nate. We'll be dry and krispy out here before you know it! Nice load of pine there.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Enjoy the green, Nate. We'll be dry and krispy out here before you know it! Nice load of pine there.


Thanks, hopefully it doesn't get too dry. That looks like fun. Can't get much wood on it though. Lol.


----------



## Haywire

Haha! That's my recon vehicle for scoutin' out all the good snags!


----------



## MustangMike

Slit wood this morning, the pile is growing! In the afternoon, dropped 3 trees, all very tall (& some smaller ones). A 16" diam Shag Bark Hickory, a 30" daim Red Oak, and a 26" diam Smooth Bark Hickory.

Did not have time to cut them up, just did a little limbing. Sorry no pics, I was too busy! Also, I'll be away for the WE up at the cabin!

He is putting a pool in, and he and the wife did not want the trees!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Haha! That's my recon vehicle for scoutin' out all the good snags!


I was actually going to ask if that's what it was, lol, should work good!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Slit wood this morning, the pile is growing! In the afternoon, dropped 3 trees, all very tall (& some smaller ones). A 16" diam Shag Bark Hickory, a 30" daim Red Oak, and a 26" diam Smooth Bark Hickory.
> 
> Did not have time to cut them up, just did a little limbing. Sorry no pics, I was too busy! Also, I'll be away for the WE up at the cabin!
> 
> He is putting a pool in, and he and the wife did not want the trees!


Sounds like nice trees.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like nice trees.


That's why he needs all of those big ported saws!


----------



## svk

Hauled a half cord of previously split wood and then split up and hauled another half cord. New lovejoy in the splitter with a bit more tolerance and we are back in business.


----------



## MustangMike

I may try to get some boards out of them. I got so much firewood cut & split, and demand likely will be soft this year as no one burned what they had last year.

I split a bunch of Black Birch again this morning, I swear that stuff is as stringy as Elm! Glad I'm not doing it by hand, that stuff would drive me nuts!


----------



## svk

Oh-also I scrounged this for $2 yesterday.


----------



## Philbert

Good to have a a comfortable place to file!

Philbert


----------



## mu2bdriver

Some more followed me home yesterday. New stuff is sitting on the ends. Got to get some splitting in this week. This stuff won't be burned until we start arguing about the 2020 election. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amberg

svk said:


> Oh-also I scrounged this for $2 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 509919



That is more my style, I spend about 75% of my time in one anymore. Even have one on the porch.


----------



## Logger nate

Was able to get a small load of very nice dry red fir with my son today, great day, cooler temps, spending time with my son while his girl friend is out of town.  My son finally got to use his new 661 on a real tree, my ported 064 will still beat it though.


----------



## Thornton

Had to get a load of cooking wood today. Saw 1 rattlesnake so the rest of time everything stick or branch I stepped on in waist high grass I thought would bite me.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Thornton said:


> View attachment 510051
> Had to get a load of cooking wood today. Saw 1 rattlesnake so the rest of time everything stick or branch I stepped on in waist high grass I thought would bite me.


Hello what type of wood is that?? Mesquite maybe


----------



## svk

Cut lots of wood with the circular saw today. 

Went from this:




To this: Just need 1.5 more panels and I can trim it out. The last one that the lumberyard delivered was all scuffed so I'll save it for non presentation type of projects.


----------



## Thornton

Mike Mulback said:


> Hello what type of wood is that?? Mesquite maybe


Yes mesquite


----------



## Mike Mulback

Thornton said:


> Yes mesquite


Good Stuff, common in Nevada!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well guys it'sbeen a while. I have been quite busy as my wife just finished up the school season teaching.
> We were coming back from Ohio yesterday and I got a call that I the tree company I get wood from had some excess they needed out of a site. No problem I'm on it. So I stopped by the house and got the suburban and trailer and off we went.View attachment 509358
> View attachment 509359
> I have also scrounged up a few saws recently. So I bet you guys can guess what the plan is for today .View attachment 509360
> View attachment 509361




good pix, chipster... I guess it's true... you are _always in the chips!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> That is more my style, I spend about 75% of my time in one anymore.* Even have one on the porch*.



that's country livin' !!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Thornton said:


> Yes mesquite




good stuff, got lots of it... !


----------



## wudpirat

OT, Love & Hate
My 029 Super to 039 conversion is breaking my nads.
That Chinese short block , (supposed to be press/vac tested) leaked like a sieve.
Pulled it down and found the piston had scored, ran lean. Couldn't get the mixture right.
Did get it cleaned up and almost have it back together again. Just have to mount the clutch, FW and carb, easy stuff.
I'm getting to hate that saw. I think grandson Mikey needs an other Stihl. He likes them.
Back to wood, I went down to the brook and cleaned up some of that mess the beavers made when they clear cut the back lot, lot of Zogger wood and did find couple dead standing I'll get to later, after I finish splitting that Tree Service dropped off wood. 
A trailer load at a time, split and stack only four more cord and I'll be looking for more wood.
Mikey, grandpa needs more wood. I love that kid.

Shark Week on TV, I hate sharks, don't tell me how cute they are, just tell me which one are good to eat.

FREDM, Oxford


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wudpirat said:


> OT, Love & Hate
> My 029 Super to 039 conversion is breaking my nads.
> That Chinese short block , (supposed to be press/vac tested) leaked like a sieve.
> Pulled it down and found the piston had scored, ran lean. Couldn't get the mixture right.
> Did get it cleaned up and almost have it back together again. Just have to mount the clutch, FW and carb, easy stuff.
> I'm getting to hate that saw. I think grandson Mikey needs an other Stihl. He likes them.
> Back to wood, I went down to the brook and cleaned up some of that mess the beavers made when they clear cut the back lot, lot of Zogger wood and did find couple dead standing I'll get to later, after I finish splitting that Tree Service dropped off wood.
> A trailer load at a time, split and stack only four more cord and I'll be looking for more wood.
> Mikey, grandpa needs more wood. I love that kid.
> 
> Shark Week on TV, I hate sharks, don't tell me how cute they are, just tell me which one are good to eat.
> 
> FREDM, Oxford



tuna better! but  no beaver pond pix?.....  hate to hear about that 'overseas' aftermarket stuff...


----------



## svk

Ran the Dolmar for a while this morning cleaning up a couple of blowdowns and a widow maker from a hunting trail. 

I actually did scrounge some wood too. Found 4 pieces that had fallen out of the wagon from the load I brought home a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Enjoy the green, Nate. We'll be dry and krispy out here before you know it! Nice load of pine there.



great background scenery, too! hard not to like that kind of stuff! looks like could be some good deer hunting as well... in them draws and hills... good pix. enjoyed it... bike and all lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 509863
> Back to little valley today for some more blow down lodge pole pine. Sure is a nice day, not too hot.
> View attachment 509867



great lil mountain river... clouds do add drama as well. the wood? ah heck... not bad either... lol


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up another small load of red fir, was a couple of pretty nice trees, prolly at least 2 more loads left on the hill yet.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 510196
> Scrounged up another small load of red fir, was a couple of pretty nice trees, prolly at least 2 more loads left on the hill yet.



Nice load, what is the pink sticker attached to the block? You sure have some pretty trees out there.


----------



## dancan

Big sky's up here today 
Since winter is just around the corner I figured I'd better get some wood hauled roadside for pickup at a later date .

















Sugar maple and a stick of birch in one pile , 3 pine and a black spruce in the other .


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> Nice load, what is the pink sticker attached to the block? You sure have some pretty trees out there.


Thanks, it's a permit tag for cutting wood on national forest, it's $12 cord and have to have tags on wood.


----------



## cantoo

Logger nate, those logs look perfect for Swedish candles. Standing dead work really well. People around here charge $10 to 25 each for them. Google Swedish Candles for more pictures and info. Selling 2 candles per cord would pay for your permit pretty quick. I've been burning cedar ones lately.


----------



## JustJeff

I didn't cut, split or scrounge this weekend. But I did make my first sale of the season. Half a cord to a cottager. That'll pay for my gas, oil and bar lube for the year.


----------



## Logger nate

cantoo said:


> Logger nate, those logs look perfect for Swedish candles. Standing dead work really well. People around here charge $10 to 25 each for them. Google Swedish Candles for more pictures and info. Selling 2 candles per cord would pay for your permit pretty quick. I've been burning cedar ones lately.
> View attachment 510215
> View attachment 510216


Thanks cantoo, I'll have to look into that, never seen anyone use them here, might be a good seller.


----------



## mainewoods

Good to see you fellers still scroungin'. I don't know how you guy's do it in the heat some of you are having. Been nice up here, highs in the 70's and 40's at night. No humidity and and a cool breeze out of Canada. We are in a drought, so the black flies have just about disappeared up on the "hill" and the tree's are skiddin' out to the landing easy. Don't get much better than this summer.


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Good to see you fellers still scroungin'. I don't know how you guy's do it in the heat some of you are having. Been nice up here, highs in the 70's and 40's at night. No humidity and and a cool breeze out of Canada. We are in a drought, so the black flies have just about disappeared up on the "hill" and the tree's are skiddin' out to the landing easy. Don't get much better than this summer.


You can have some of our rain! We've had 9.5 inches in the last three weeks! And it's raining again.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> You can have some of our rain! We've had 9.5 inches in the last three weeks! And it's raining again.


I was wondering how much rain you were getting. I have seen radar indicating heavy rain and storms hitting northern MN.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> I was wondering how much rain you were getting. I have seen radar indicating heavy rain and storms hitting northern MN.


It's been unreal. Lots of windstorms too. 

A good friend and some of his friends were camping and had a 20" diameter white pine crash on their tent this weekend. He and another were injured but it's an act of God that they didn't die.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> It's been unreal. Lots of windstorms too.
> 
> A good friend and some of his friends were camping and had a 20" diameter white pine crash on their tent this weekend. He and another were injured but it's an act of God that they didn't die.


That is real scarry.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> That is real scarry.


And considering neither the weight of the tree not the spar branches got them is almost beyond belief. I feel sick just looking at the picture.


----------



## mainewoods

Any rain you can send this way would be appreciated.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, it's a permit tag for cutting wood on national forest, it's $12 cord and have to have tags on wood.



Thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## amberg

Erik B said:


> That is real scarry.



You not kidding!!


----------



## wudpirat

Well the 029/039 super is back together. I'm afraid to start it. might find something wrong and I don't want to dig into that cinder block again. I got better saws then that clunker.
Next project is rebuild a Husky 350, got two, so plenty of parts.
What beaver dam ? After Trapper Steve took out four and a freshet took out the dam, no more beaver pond, just the mess left behind.
Love your dog Nate, the load inspector, we have one of them, can't use the "T" word (truck) or the "R" word (ride) in front of him, sets him off. But I think he's learning to spell.
Wx here had been good, need rain, but my get up and go had gotten up and went, Just can't get started and the wood pile waits.
Going to see Dr Bill tomorrow to see about a new heart valve. I wonder if maybe Motor Medic or Marvel Mystery Oil can help, can't hurt to ask.
CUL, FREDM


----------



## dancan

Scrounged up spruce behind a piece of scrounged up pine .
My self releasing snatchblock that Ronco found me a great deal on , it got delivered via Cantdog with some Ballantine and the book "A Great and Noble Scheme" from Stihl041s and my 5lbs Norlund splitting axe on the right that I gave to Pioneerguy600 .
Hey Clint !!!!
That XXX stuff is good drinkin stuff


----------



## dancan

Chit , I forgot , Cantdog made out pretty good , he went back to Maine with a couple of red saws LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mainewoods said:


> Good to see you fellers still scroungin'.* I don't know how you guy's do it in the heat some of you are having. *Been nice up here, highs in the 70's and 40's at night. No humidity and and a cool breeze out of Canada. We are in a drought, so the black flies have just about disappeared up on the "hill" and the tree's are skiddin' out to the landing easy. Don't get much better than this summer.



well, u can be sure I am NOT out there cuttin' the big stuff down here!  calling for 98F here on *4th* *of* *July! *i still have my daily campfires...  had one today, but that heavy work... tuff at best even in cool f night. don't ask me how i know... 

40's at night??? ahhh - h!


----------



## chipper1

amberg said:


> Nice load, nice saws to!


Thanks amberg. I've added a bit more of each.


Wood Nazi said:


> Ooh I like that 346!


It will probably be on the chopping block soon. Very little use.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix, chipster... I guess it's true... you are _always in the chips!_


Like I say BL, a tree a day keeps the propane guy away.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Back to little valley today for some more blow down lodge pole pine. Sure is a nice day, not too hot.


Hey nate, this is the type of white poles we get up our way. I dropped this one with a fresh blade on the Makita.


----------



## chipper1

Well as I stated above I've added a bit more wood to the pile and a couple more saws to the current collection . Here's the load of wood I got. I had the 2152 I picked up last week doing a bit of work, as well as the new ms360 tearing through a log or two. The little 2145 jred that I got is getting a little work done to it before coming back up this way.tree was at a buddies house and had fallen down last fall I think. The guy who said he waa taking it couldn't so I was the next guy in line, and the only one in line. 
The tree on the ground is about 40' of ash that had rotted a bit and came over in a storm, alao taking down the hung up cherry.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well as I stated above I've added a bit more wood to the pile and a couple more saws to the current collection . Here's the load of wood I got. I had the 2152 I picked up last week doing a bit of work, as well as the new ms360 tearing through a log or two. The little 2145 jred that I got is getting a little work done to it before coming back up this way.tree was at a buddies house and had fallen down last fall I think. The guy who said he waa taking it couldn't so I was the next guy in line, and the only one in line.
> The tree on the ground is about 40' of ash that had rotted a bit and came over in a storm, alao taking down the hung up cherry.View attachment 510417
> View attachment 510419
> View attachment 510421




eeek 

a low tire!

lol j/k.....

good pix! quite a load...


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Thanks amberg. I've added a bit more of each.
> 
> It will probably be on the chopping block soon. Very little use.
> 
> Like I say BL, a tree a day keeps the propane guy away.


I am headed to Michigan in a couple weeks....


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Hey nate, this is the type of white poles we get up our way. I dropped this one with a fresh blade on the Makita.View attachment 510413
> View attachment 510414


Nice! Did you climb and tie it off to make sure it went the right way? Lol


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Did you climb and tie it off to make sure it went the right way? Lol


Yes, just like you always do Nate LOL.

The removal today I will be using my tractor and the skidding winch.
Half of it is over a garage roof and I will be using a hand pole saw to trim away one larger branch over the roof.
Then cutting the main stem above the height of the roof so I don't take out the neighbors pool.
The main issue with this one will be that it is a red mulberry tree and it is full of fruit and it makes a nasty mess all over anything it touches, this is the reason they want it out, it is making one heck of a mess.
Hopefully all will go well, and I can get some good pictures.
I will not be scrounging the wood as the homeowner wants it for their wood burner.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> I am headed to Michigan in a couple weeks....


If you come while we are here, you guys can stop on by, well even if we aren't .
Feel free to send me a PM and we can make it happen, we are half hr east of GR, c'mon over.
Plenty of wood around, saws to run, and splitters to use.
Then we have the other activities such as ,,,(bonfire if we get rain),.
And if you have your boys I can go pick up my Honda Foreman for them to run around on.
We would love to have you all over.
Or are you coming to get the 346, for the same price I will be selling my 550xp if I don't sell the ms360 first.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> eeek
> 
> a low tire!
> 
> lol j/k.....
> 
> good pix! quite a load...


Great eyes BL, I know you are always noticing how I load the trailer and balance the load out and such .
Very low, that was a crazy story.
I felt like  as I ran out the door and left early so I could beat the warm weather, well I did beat the weather, but when I left I did not do my walk around. Having driven truck it's a good habit I developed, but I had just repaired that tire the week before and had been watching it like a hawk for the las few days with no pressure loss so it was not on my mind I guess. I knew it was low after I got to the site and started to load the trailer down. Then I had to call my wife to bring the portable air tank out, no problem right, wrong I was 20 minutes away and she wasn't at the house. About 40 minutes after talking her through getting the compressor on and airing up the tank (you never know how much it takes til you have to explain it all LOL). So she pulls the tank out of the car and when she does she hit the pressure relief and I here sssssssssssssssssssh, I'm like NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO, and she got it to stop. Wow that would have been a bummer, walk it over to the trailer, no air chuck , are you kidding me. The gas station is only two miles away I probably could have made it in the amount of time it was going to take to go get it. So I send her back to the house to get it and then I was like wait, and looked in my toolbox top, hello got one .
Didn't want to put all that in the other post, but now you have" the rest of the story" .


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> Great eyes BL, I know you are always noticing how I load the trailer and balance the load out and such .
> Very low, that was a crazy story.
> I felt like  as I ran out the door and left early so I could beat the warm weather, well I did beat the weather, but when I left I did not do my walk around. Having driven truck it's a good habit I developed, but I had just repaired that tire the week before and had been watching it like a hawk for the las few days with no pressure loss so it was not on my mind I guess. I knew it was low after I got to the site and started to load the trailer down. Then I had to call my wife to bring the portable air tank out, no problem right, wrong I was 20 minutes away and she wasn't at the house. About 40 minutes after talking her through getting the compressor on and airing up the tank (you never know how much it takes til you have to explain it all LOL). So she pulls the tank out of the car and when she does she hit the pressure relief and I here sssssssssssssssssssh, I'm like NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO, and she got it to stop. Wow that would have been a bummer, walk it over to the trailer, no air chuck , are you kidding me. The gas station is only two miles away I probably could have made it in the amount of time it was going to take to go get it. So I send her back to the house to get it and then I was like wait, and looked in my toolbox top, hello got one .
> Didn't want to put all that in the other post, but now you have" the rest of the story" .


Love it when a plan comes together


----------



## zogger

Don't recall if this was posted before, but DHT has a new offroad walk behind tracked buggy, with dump. Price seems reasonable. 

https://shop.dirtyhandtools.com/products/all-terrain-power-cart


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *If you come while we are here, you guys can stop on by, well even if we aren't .*
> Feel free to send me a PM and we can make it happen, we are half hr east of GR, c'mon over.
> Plenty of wood around, saws to run, and splitters to use.
> Then we have the other activities such as ,,,(bonfire if we get rain),.
> And if you have your boys I can go pick up my Honda Foreman for them to run around on.
> We would love to have you all over.
> Or are you coming to get the 346, for the same price I will be selling my 550xp if I don't sell the ms360 first.



_If you come while we are here, you guys can stop on by, well even if we aren't ._

can't beat that!!! lol


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> Big sky's up here today
> Since winter is just around the corner I figured I'd better get some wood hauled roadside for pickup at a later date .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar maple and a stick of birch in one pile , 3 pine and a black spruce in the other .


Did you get a new tractor? I thought you had a 2x4 tractor....?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i


chipper1 said:


> *Great eyes BL,* I know you are always noticing how I load the trailer and balance the load out and such .
> Very low, that was a crazy story.
> I felt like  as I ran out the door and left early so I could beat the warm weather, well I did beat the weather, but when I left I did not do my walk around. Having driven truck it's a good habit I developed, but I had just repaired that tire the week before and had been watching it like a hawk for the las few days with no pressure loss so it was not on my mind I guess. I knew it was low after I got to the site and started to load the trailer down. Then I had to call my wife to bring the portable air tank out, no problem right, wrong I was 20 minutes away and she wasn't at the house. About 40 minutes after talking her through getting the compressor on and airing up the tank (you never know how much it takes til you have to explain it all LOL). So she pulls the tank out of the car and when she does she hit the pressure relief and I here sssssssssssssssssssh, I'm like NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO, and she got it to stop. Wow that would have been a bummer, walk it over to the trailer, no air chuck , are you kidding me. The gas station is only two miles away I probably could have made it in the amount of time it was going to take to go get it. So I send her back to the house to get it and then I was like wait, and looked in my toolbox top, hello got one .
> Didn't want to put all that in the other post, but now you have" the rest of the story" .



least you think I just 'popped' a Like to your post and moved on... lol, know I read it all! gosh, what a swell wife! not too many would bring the 'hubbie' an air compressor... [don't 'axe' me how I know; lol!] but oh no! such irony... such irony. all that and hits release valve. eek. all the precious air. I mean, how many women... would know now to stop the loss?...

well, now u know how I felt when my xMark R front tire goes flat and I think it's due to a thorn or?... and ends up being a failed valve stem that BLOWS out completely in half... whence I get it aired up. glad I was off it's centerline for 'firing off!'... da*mn, guess I better 'listen' to them safety vids better about airing up. glad it dint hit me. but it sure did surprise me. but it serviced well enuff even with -0- air in it.. due to design. as for your SO helping you out... hope you ... well I know u did!!!

I mean said thanks honey, with a bit of honey...  you know... like kiss on cheek and BIG  or two... ; "honey, you are !

ps: chippster - have you ever considered one of those car bat/compressors... kind that plugs into cig or aux in car? I have one. filled a tractor tire back up more than once. well, twice! lol... for your work... I would, if it was my rig... solder in an extention... and run direct off the bat. ie, maybe even connect ur jumpers, run along truck... and with modified ends to cig compressor connect to ends of jumpers... and then connect mini-compressor to tire. I had to use mine when my lil 110-v unit at farm tossed out the rod bearning. : ( oh well, replaced it with a nice big comml unit... 

cool tale! thanks for sharing... who would have thought... guess I got an eye for the details. I don't miss much... proob due to many, many aircraft preflights... jets, twins, floatplanes and the fun light stuff... it is either _air-worthy_ or it is not! no in betweens...


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, hope you got some of the rain we did last night, had been dry, but not any more! Cooled things off a bit too.

Pirate, good luck with your procedure, my wife is with her Mom at the Hosp right now, markers are up!!!!

Went to the cabin this WE with my Niece (MechMatt's sister) and her other half and Daughter. We combined work & play nicely, put up Hard Maple posts for the railing upstairs in the cabin (I pre fabed the cuts down here), replaced the particle board front step with some nice Bluestone, and used my log dragger for the first time to bring some Black Cherry logs (7 of em) down to the cabin for processing into firewood (some for winter heat, some for summer cooking), so the Fiskars got some use. Her other half (Bill) is a tree guy, also heats with wood, (and grew up on a farm) and had never used a Fiskars before. He loved it, and was one handing it a bunch to split the Cherry for cooking wood.

We also did some site seeing with the ATV, the next door neighbor has a beautiful Gazebo with the same view as my Lifeguard Stand. So the 9 year old daughter wakes up on Sunday morning and comes up to me and says "Uncle Mike, I love this place". It helped that we also saw deer tracks, bear tracks, grouse in the path, fish & frogs in a pond, and a Bald Eagle.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## MustangMike

More Pics, and, my log hauler needs some improvements. I need to put a V on the back to keep the log centered, and I think I'm gonna use a cargo strap instead of chain to keep them real tight. Some of the logs just lost their bark and were very slick and kept slipping the chain.

Otherwise, it works well, and makes the ATV a decent skidder! Bill and Harold (who built it for me) were concerned the tires would not hold up (they are cheapies from HF rated a 350 lbs each), but after we put the biggest of the logs on it, Bill restated "those tires are fine". I wanted something small & light that I could tuck under the ATV in the trailer. I know it will not haul the real big stuff, but that is not what I made it for.


----------



## mortalitool

Last night after work I split a cord of some nice red oak and stacked it up. Beautiful night to be outside. The pickaroon is sure a nice tool to have in more ways than one. 













Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Marshy said:


> Did you get a new tractor? I thought you had a 2x4 tractor....?



Marshy , I have 4 running tractors and other stuffs ....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Marshy , I have *4 running tractors* and other stuffs ....


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Marshy , I have 4 running tractors and other stuffs ....


That little Massey of yours looks like a nice rig, Dan.


----------



## JustJeff

Weird weather, sticky hot yesterday and cool today good weather for swinging a saw. So I cut the rest of my logs. I know, pics or it didn't happen. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> If you come while we are here, you guys can stop on by, well even if we aren't .
> Feel free to send me a PM and we can make it happen, we are half hr east of GR, c'mon over.
> Plenty of wood around, saws to run, and splitters to use.
> Then we have the other activities such as ,,,(bonfire if we get rain),.
> And if you have your boys I can go pick up my Honda Foreman for them to run around on.
> We would love to have you all over.
> Or are you coming to get the 346, for the same price I will be selling my 550xp if I don't sell the ms360 first.


Thanks for the offer of hospitality. End of July me n the fam jam are camping all the way around Lake Huron in a counter clockwise direction. Be coming from the sault to stay a night at hoeft. Then straight down the middle to spend a couple nights at birch run and do some shopping before heading home. How far are you off I-75?


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> That little Massey of yours looks like a nice rig, Dan.



Only 21hp and I have the smallest logging winch they make attached to it but it's agile enough to get me where I want to go without having to make big roads to get there , the next tractor that I'm gonna put to work is a Yanmar 336d when I get it put together , much bigger in size , I hope it will work out as well .
I think a Massey 1030 or variant would be a good upgrade but they're in the 10K$ up here .


----------



## MustangMike

If I may say so myself, I came up with a brilliant idea to fix my log hauler!!! Instead on installing a V in the back to center the log, I cut 2 10" pieces of angle iron, will use 1/2" bolts to attach them to the back piece of angle iron so they can swivel up and "pinch" the log when I wrap the log with a ratchet strap!

Can't wait to try it, got to finish making it tomorrow, but I thought & thought & thought about it, and I really like this idea! A lot simpler than what I was going to do, and should work a lot better, and adjust to almost any size log (or at least any size I can haul).


----------



## Thornton

MustangMike said:


> If I may say so myself, I came up with a brilliant idea to fix my log hauler!!! Instead on installing a V in the back to center the log, I cut 2 10" pieces of angle iron, will use 1/2" bolts to attach them to the back piece of angle iron so they can swivel up and "pinch" the log when I wrap the log with a ratchet strap!
> 
> Can't wait to try it, got to finish making it tomorrow, but I thought & thought & thought about it, and I really like this idea! A lot simpler than what I was going to do, and should work a lot better, and adjust to almost any size log (or at least any size I can haul).


Have you used a straddle type ATV skidder I've thought about building one for our four wheeler or mule with a chain And hand winch?


----------



## MustangMike

My next door neighbor's Gazebo, and the views from it (non telephoto & telephoto)


----------



## MustangMike

Thornton said:


> Have you used a straddle type ATV skidder I've thought about building one for our four wheeler or mule with a chain And hand winch?



Some of my logging roads are narrow, I'm better off keeping it behind. I think this new idea is going to work well. Just lift the log with the Timber Jack, put the littler trailer under it, and strap it down! I can haul firewood and keep my trails clear all at the same time!


----------



## Thornton

MustangMike said:


> Some of my logging roads are narrow, I'm better off keeping it behind. I think this new idea is going to work well. Just lift the log with the Timber Jack, put the littler trailer under it, and strap it down! I can haul firewood and keep my trails clear all at the same time!


Let us know how it works


----------



## MustangMike

Thornton said:


> Let us know how it works



I will, and my property is a challenge! The logging roads have a little bit of straight & flat, some steep hills (glad the ATV has engine breaking), and then some very sharp turns often sloped the wrong way (the opposite of banking). So, if I can get it to work on my property, it should work most anywhere!


----------



## Erik B

MustangMike said:


> I will, and my property is a challenge! The logging roads have a little bit of straight & flat, some steep hills (glad the ATV has engine breaking), and then some very sharp turns often sloped the wrong way (the opposite of banking). So, if I can get it to work on my property, it should work most anywhere!


You could very well be describing my woods and the roads I have in them. Makes for some interesting firewood gathering.


----------



## mortalitool

Came home from work today and noticed something white in color in my backyard. Went back there to discover a bunch of Maple! I usually know when someone is dropping off some wood but I hadn't heard anything. I feel pretty lucky to have good connections with folks. I'd say maybe 2 cords worth? Maybe a bit less. We shall see when I get to splitting it.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Only 21hp and I have the smallest logging winch they make attached to it but it's agile enough to get me where I want to go without having to make big roads to get there.



Yeah, I bet it slips through the tight stuff real slick. We used to skid with an old Belarus 520. Crude piece of Soviet iron, that traktor was. 
Could just about fix anything on it with a hammer and a few wrenches! Haha


----------



## MustangMike

I'm not saying drilling 6 1/2" holes through metal, plus a 5/16 drain hole with a cordless drill is fun, but a C clamp can convert your trailer into a handy work bench!

Here are my wood haul trailer mods, I think it will work well with the pivoting sides. It was a lot easier to do than what I originally planned, and should work better also. Will keep you posted when I get to try it out.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I bet it slips through the tight stuff real slick. We used to skid with an old Belarus 520. Crude piece of Soviet iron, that traktor was.
> Could just about fix anything on it with a hammer and a few wrenches! Haha


My old hunting cabin was a 32' steel sided and framed mobile home. The guy that hauled it away used a 4wd Belarus tractor to pull it up a steep muddy hill after heavy rains. I was amazed the power and traction that thing had!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'm not saying drilling 6 1/2" holes through metal, plus a 5/16 drain hole with a cordless drill is fun, but a C clamp can convert your trailer into a handy work bench!
> 
> Here are my wood haul trailer mods, I think it will work well with the pivoting sides. It was a lot easier to do than what I originally planned, and should work better also. Will keep you posted when I get to try it out.


Looks goos mike.
I pictured the pivoting bolts being a bit closer together and the angle iron a bit longer.
If the angle was longer it would give a bit more leverage to lift the log. I see the limitations because of the wheels/tires, but a small notch(triangle) out of the part of the angle that the log will rest on and then weld it back together and they will be longer and go over the tires a bit. I was also thinking you could attach a little thinner gauge metal to the angles with teeth cut into them to grip the wood a bit. 
If I'm not making sense let me know and I will make a little sketch.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Love it when a plan comes together


Erik, you reading my post, or do great minds think alike, I posted this(below) at 12:16 yesterday, your post was at 12:22 .


chipper1 said:


> I do have a small tree removal to do tomorrow. It doesn't pay a lot, but I'm not a tree guy LOL. When a good friend of mine asked if I knew how to do that stuff I told her I've never done on just like it before, but it's similar to the ones I have done.
> By the way she is a friend from church who referred me for the job, gotta love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Logger nate

wudpirat said:


> Love your dog Nate, the load inspector, we have one of them, can't use the "T" word (truck) or the "R" word (ride) in front of him, sets him off. But I think he's learning to spell.


Thanks, she loves to go. Ya they get pretty smart I think sometimes they can spell lol. Hope all goes well when you go see the Doc.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> Erik, you reading my post, or do great minds think alike, I posted this(below) at 12:16 yesterday, your post was at 12:22 .


I guess I missed your post the first time around so we will have to settle on the great minds option
Speaking of friends at church, 2 friends offered free wood for me to get from trees they were having taken down. Offer was made right after the first of 2 carpal tunnel surgeries. Missed out on both offers. Won't be back working up firewood until September at the earliest.


----------



## Logger nate

Tried out the new mill tonight, works great.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> I guess I missed your post the first time around so we will have to settle on the great minds option
> Speaking of friends at church, 2 friends offered free wood for me to get from trees they were having taken down. Offer was made right after the first of 2 carpal tunnel surgeries. Missed out on both offers. Won't be back working up firewood until September at the earliest.


The reason you didn't see my post is because it was in the good morning thread, so the "great minds option" it is .

Sorry to here about the surgeries, hope you recover quickly.
Were are you at in west WI, sounds like a good time for a benefit GTG, that is if you need some wood cut.
Just let your needs be know here on AS and I'm sure you will be taken care of .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 510673
> View attachment 510671
> Tried out the new mill tonight, works great.


That's the 661? New saw?
What size bar is that.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Did you climb and tie it off to make sure it went the right way? Lol


I did this one Nate .View attachment 510676


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's the 661? New saw?
> What size bar is that.


Yup, it's my sons, 32" bar works great! I sent my 576 off on trade for a custom sthil 440.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I did this one Nate .View attachment 510676
> View attachment 510683
> View attachment 510685
> View attachment 510689
> View attachment 510690


Very nice! Good job! Looks like it went as planned


----------



## MustangMike

Keep in mind this is not designed to haul huge stuff, and I think the length & spacing will work well with a ratchet strap.

I thought about teeth, but would be a lot of work w/o a grinder, so I will try it this way first. I think with one wrap around and the ratchet tight, it will draw those side wings in nicely and the log will be secure. We will see! Should work much better than "fixed sides" and just trying to tighten the chain or strap.

Also, as a true "scrounger", did not spend a dime. I had those 1/2" bolts with the nylon locking nuts for so many years I don't remember what they were from. Also had a collection of washers, and used 6 on each side. The angle iron came from the old well I dismantled recently (that had the old beer cans in it).

If I save it, it seems I eventually use it!


----------



## MustangMike

Send some prayer & good thoughts. My SIL (in his early 40s), the one with the 3 young ones (almost 2, 7 & 9) is going in for a major procedure tomorrow to see if they can electronically stimulate his heart to do the right stuff.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Send some prayer & good thoughts. My SIL (in his early 40s), the one with the 3 young ones (almost 2, 7 & 9) is going in for a major procedure tomorrow to see if they can electronically stimulate his heart to do the right stuff.
> 
> Hope it goes well.


Will be praying, hope all goes well.


----------



## Thornton

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 510673
> View attachment 510671
> Tried out the new mill tonight, works great.



That's dang nice rig. Great job. I would love to have timber like that to cut I can almost smell that pine. All I get to cut is oak and mesquite. I wouldn't know what to do with some straight stuff without thorns and poison ivy poison oak copperheads rattlesnakes and prickly pear cactus


----------



## Logger nate

Thornton said:


> That's dang nice rig. Great job. I would love to have timber like that to cut I can almost smell that pine. All I get to cut is oak and mesquite. I wouldn't know what to do with some straight stuff without thorns and poison ivy poison oak copperheads rattlesnakes and prickly pear cactus


Thanks, I'm very thankful. Been wanting to get a mill for many years, finally scrounged this one off Craigslist for less than half of new.


----------



## Haywire

Came across this Tamarack owl... very rare in these parts


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Send some prayer & good thoughts. My SIL (in his early 40s), the one with the 3 young ones (almost 2, 7 & 9) is going in for a major procedure tomorrow to see if they can electronically stimulate his heart to do the right stuff.
> 
> Hope it goes well.


Prayers sent in a min Mike.
Going in to pray with my kids right now .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Came across this Tamarack owl... very rare in these parts


What's up HW.
I'm not familiar with that, can you explain.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> What's up HW.
> I'm not familiar with that, can you explain.


Hey,man! It was the base of this double stem Larch I removed for a guy.


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> Came across this Tamarack owl... very rare in these parts


 !!!!BE CAREFULL OF WHAT YOU POST!!!! you know them owl protectors will have you by your wooden balls!! lol


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Hey,man! It was the base of this double stem Larch I removed for a guy.


Nice work.
So it's just the double base.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> So it's just the double base.


Yes, sir.


----------



## JustJeff

Those "owls" are a real sweetheart to split too lemme tell ya. Sometimes you get lucky but if you're like me and my old jerry rigged splitter, you wind up turning and flipping it about 9 times to get it to go! 
I have a nice selection of elm owls. Lol.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> The reason you didn't see my post is because it was in the good morning thread, so the "great minds option" it is .
> 
> Sorry to here about the surgeries, hope you recover quickly.
> Were are you at in west WI, sounds like a good time for a benefit GTG, that is if you need some wood cut.
> Just let your needs be know here on AS and I'm sure you will be taken care of .


I am a few miles north east of LaCrosse. I am good for the next 2 winters and one of my sons will be here to help with wood later this fall. I appreciate the offer of help but I have taken the good advice about being a few years ahead to weather just such setbacks. I don't have space for a GTG but I would love to go to one.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Those "owls" are a real sweetheart to split too lemme tell ya. Sometimes you get lucky but if you're like me and my old jerry rigged splitter, you wind up turning and flipping it about 9 times to get it to go!
> I have a nice selection of elm owls. Lol.


I like to split either side, then set it on the flat and run it right through the middle of both half eyes(sorry owl lovers LOL).
I do this with a 22ton husky.
Sometimes when I'm working with large (like each side being 15"+) I will noodle in from both sides of the crotch(only takes an inch or two most times) and then just whack it once down the middle with my 8lb splitting wedge and they normally blow right in half, then it's just like a regular round. I won't run a nice chain down through the crotch because of all the dirt in them, and when I do I'm sure to pull the dirt out of the cut and not into the cut. 
Not sure if I responded to you asking how far we are from 75 we are. My little town is about 1:30-2:15 away from I-75, our zip is 49331. @cantoo has been over in my home town for work and worked about 10min north of my house. Feel free to keep in touch here or in a PM and maybe we can all meet up.
My wife always does some shopping before going back to school every year(she is a teacher), which I encourage.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> I like to split either side, then set it on the flat and run it right through the middle of both half eyes(sorry owl lovers LOL).
> I do this with a 22ton husky.
> Sometimes when I'm working with large (like each side being 15"+) I will noodle in from both sides of the crotch(only takes an inch or two most times) and then just whack it once down the middle with my 8lb splitting wedge and they normally blow right in half, then it's just like a regular round. I won't run a nice chain down through the crotch because of all the dirt in them, and when I do I'm sure to pull the dirt out of the cut and not into the cut.
> Not sure if I responded to you asking how far we are from 75 we are. My little town is about 1:30-2:15 away from I-75, our zip is 49331. @cantoo has been over in my home town for work and worked about 10min north of my house. Feel free to keep in touch here or in a PM and maybe we can all meet up.
> My wife always does some shopping before going back to school every year(she is a teacher), which I encourage.


You encourage her to go shopping? You must get lots of brownie points for that


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> You encourage her to go shopping? You must get lots of brownie points for that


Happy wife happy life.


----------



## JustJeff

Taking a long weekend off and burning some scrounge.


----------



## svk

Beautiful view!


----------



## JustJeff

10 o'clock at night and it's still light out. We are camping on an Indian reservation. Be sure to come to a full and complete nookshkaan!


----------



## MustangMike

The SIL is home with a defib implanted (not what he wanted, but hey). He is in pain, but otherwise OK.

Yesterday and today I spent a few hours each day splitting and topping the Oak and 2 Hickories I dropped the other week. I think I'll get some boards out of each of those trees. Almost everything at this location that was cut last year has now been split, but I have dropped 3 more big trees (and several little ones up to 10"), but that will be for next year. And I also have my second location in Carmel, have to get to that next (the cord I delivered to my daughter came from there). Still have about a cord & 1/2 of White Oak & Black Cherry all cut ready to be split, in addition to the huge Red Oak that has mostly not even been cut up yet. Should be several cords in that tree, but I don't think the trunk looked nice enough to mill. But I may exchange some firewood I got here for a nice White Oak trunk I have at another location. That one would be much better for milling.

I also took a 5+' piece of 8" Hard Maple and quartered it free hand, plan to make 2 sets of wheelbarrow handles out of em. I'll clean em up with the skill saw and draw knife. and they may have one round corner, but I don't care! Maybe I'll take some pics when it is done.

The homeowner, who has been very, very helpful working with me removing branches when I cut, moving rounds when both cutting and splitting tells me that he has a circular saw _*but has never used it AAAAHHHHHH!!!!*_ Sorry, I just can't imagine! He is a heck of a nice guy, hopefully he will learn some stuff from this project (we each need a set of wheelbarrow handles). I will do the work with him, at his house. I asked if he had a square, and got a "what's that?", so we have a ways to go.

Tomorrow I go to Dr Al's (on LI). My ported 026 (converted from an 024 Super) is ready, and we will cut down a large Oak and another tree and maybe do some milling. I'm looking forward to it!

This hobby sure keeps me busy!


----------



## svk

Nice Mike, you officially have a limbing saw!

660 next?


----------



## MustangMike

What I have been obtaining recently has been what has been coming my way, not anything of my choice (opportunities). Would like a 660, but would much prefer either a 064 or 661, but somehow doubt one will fall out of the sky. I was promised a non running 660 a while ago, but so far have not seen it (or the guy). He gets busy in the summer (paving), and it was his brother's saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 510890
> Taking a long weekend off and burning some scrounge.


Wow that's nice!


----------



## MustangMike

I also have an 029 that I am in the process of converting to a 390 (50 cc to 64 cc). All the parts, plus filter new muffler (AM) were $56-!

But I also thing 044 #1 may have developed an air leak, so that may get priority. Luckily, that MS 440 I have is filling the shoes right now (it had a burned P&C, I cleaned the cylinder and got a new piston and it runs great).


----------



## Logger nate

Glad your SIL is doing ok Mike.


----------



## wudpirat

Converting a 029 to a 039 ? YUCK, I did one of them, what a PIA that turd turned into, major air leak @ the cyl/pan .
I have it all back together but afraid to start it, something else may be wrong.
What was I thinking? I have two Makita 6400 running perfectly and will kick that cinder blocks' butt any day.
I'll never learn, I have two Husky 350s being rebuilt as we speak. Do I need another +/- 50cc saw?
Two Mac 10s, a Sears/Polan, Sthil 024 and a 026, Husky 455 Rancher and maybe a couple I've forgotten.
Maybe it's the 100ft of 325 chain that has to get used. Yea that's it, chain has to be used.
My pal TOF (the other Fred) has a defib installed and it kicked in while shoveling his sidewalk.
Knocked him on his butt, he thought he got struck by lighting, it did it's job.


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up another load from the big red fir on the mountain, still prolly another load or two in that tree and 4 or 5 still standing. Left the load inspector home this time, she likes to get in front of the blocks as they roll down the hill to the road.


----------



## dancan

Awesome pics Nate , lotsa great things about scrounging wood , sometimes it's the views and the travel , sometimes it's about the "score" or the company .


----------



## wudpirat

Good thinking Nate, better safe than sorry. She can inspect the load after you get home.
If that is all red fir, there's a lot of dead branches to feed a forest fire. 
Not knowing it's Red fir my guess would be Hack,( larch, tamarack).. To my eye, not as pretty as a Eastern White or Norway Pine. I'll admit a Ponderous is a handsome tree.
I see lots of noodles on the ground, I bag them for tinder, a handful and some pine splits,a match and instant fire.
I should be out splitting wood, but I'm down to the uglies, branchy crotches and half rotten, a BTU is a BTU.
Enjoy the rest of the holiday w/end, I may just do nothing.


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks guys, yes dancan it really is enjoyable be out in the mountains cutting wood, love it out there and very thankful to live here, really enjoy the time with my son when he goes too. Used to log for a living, really miss it sometimes.
Yes sir pirat those noodles do make great fire starter! The smaller dead trees are lodge pole pine and alpine fir.


----------



## dancan

I went out yesterday to the logs I drug out last run in to block them ones up and drag them home .







It was 68 and overcast so I was happy .






One thing about scrounging is that you can't be too fussy and since I'm only cutting dead or blowdowns it may not all be primo wood LOL
I got some of these in that load .






No splitting axe on board so I noodled the infested blocks and shook them out , then left them on the road to load last , no btu's left behind LOL

I spotted these 2 maples on the way out and since I had room and they were right close to the road ...
















They came home with me


----------



## dancan

Chit , maybe I should get a Mingo marker LOL


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Thanks guys, yes dancan it really is enjoyable be out in the mountains cutting wood, love it out there and very thankful to live here, really enjoy the time with my son when he goes too. Used to log for a living, really miss it sometimes.



Hey Nate, are you anywhere near Orofino?


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Hey Nate, are you anywhere near Orofino?


About 170 miles away, close to McCall. Grew up 10 miles north of Kamiah though and have spent a lot of time around Orofino, my uncle lives there and used to go to lumberjack days there every year.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> About 170 miles away, close to McCall. Grew up 10 miles north of Kamiah though and have spent a lot of time around Orofino, my uncle lives there and used to go to lumberjack days there every year.



Nice! My wife and I go over to Lumberjack days every few years. Olive's saw shop is a neat place, super nice guy.


----------



## cantoo

I got rod into making some benches for my nephews wedding. I decided to use spruce 2x10 for the bench and cedar cut to 16" for the bases. Cut fresh so they will be a little heavy. Shame to cut nice logs like this up but I will make Swedish candles out of them later. Also the tops will be sold for fence posts.


----------



## cantoo

Also had a dozer in and redid our motocross track. My buddy has a bunch of firewood at my place that he still has to cut. The Ash logs are my firewood. Nephews race and don't have land and we already had a track so we just redid it abit.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Nice! My wife and I go over to Lumberjack days every few years. Olive's saw shop is a neat place, super nice guy.


Awesome! Small world, yes it is that's where I bought my 064 new they ported-modded it for me, I used to cut trees with Darrel Olive he's a very good faller and a really great guy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I went out yesterday to the logs I drug out last run in to block them ones up and drag them home . *They came home with me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 68 and overcast so I was happy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about scrounging is that you can't be too fussy and since I'm only cutting dead or blowdowns it may not all be primo wood LOL
> I got some of these in that load .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No splitting axe on board so I noodled the infested blocks and shook them out , then left them on the road to load last , no btu's left behind LOL
> 
> I spotted these 2 maples on the way out and since I had room and they were right close to the road ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came home with me



"cut them... and they will come!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Also had a dozer in and redid our motocross track. My buddy has a bunch of firewood at my place that he still has to cut. The Ash logs are my firewood. Nephews race and don't have land and we already had a track so we just redid it abit.
> View attachment 511366



that's a loggin' camp if I ever saw one....


----------



## cantoo

Had a campfire too. Cleaned the ashes out of the OWB, 1st time since about February. I left a few ashes in just so that I could say that I haven't let it go out for almost 2 years. Threw some spruce construction lumber and a bit of ash on top and the blower got it going again. I really should shut it down and clean it properly but just don't seem to have the time to do it. Takes a week for it to cool down after the fire goes out.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

"Nephews". I think you just got yourself some more arms to get things done...


----------



## cantoo

Nope, nobody allowed to help me do firewood. It's my alone time. One nephew provided a bunch of the fill for the jumps, the other runs the rake on the jumps.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cantoo: Do you hear the wind turbines spinning?


----------



## MustangMike

Did some tree dropping & milling with Dr Al yesterday down in LI. He also converted my 024 Super to an 026 and ported it for me, so I finally have a real limbing saw, and it is strong enough to do some bucking. Was a real good day.

That 460 he ported for me pulled a 36" bar though that Oak like it was nothing!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Did some tree dropping & milling with Dr Al yesterday down in LI. *He also converted my 024 Super to an 026* and ported it for me, so I finally have a real limbing saw, and it is strong enough to do some bucking. Was a real good day.That 460 he ported for me pulled a 36" bar though that Oak like it was nothing!



a limbing saw? I should say so! my workhorse saw currently is an 026! my limbing is an 019T and Echo CS-271... what is the bar length on the 024/26?


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cantoo: Do you hear the wind turbines spinning?



When the wind is blowing our way we can hear them, closest ones are likely over 1000 meters away. It's a heavy bass thump as the blade passes by the tower and "compresses" the air. I can see 26 just out of my kitchen window. We have 100's around me. The turkey barns you see in the pics are worse for us. The fans run 24-7 and are loud. When working in my shop and the wind changes direction or speeds up it sounds like someone is driving in my driveway. It'll take awhile but we'll get used to it. I've planted 100's of trees so my children and grand children won't have to put up with the noise. The barns are full of turkeys that lay eggs that are taken to Michigan to hatch out. The manure isn't allowed to be spread on the land because of possible disease spread so they haul it away right away so there is no smell. I live in the country because I hate the City so I will be the last one complaining about "farm" issues even though my family were one of the 1st settlers here. My Dad was the last of us to farm, we had 536 acres, health forced him to sell when I was too young to take over. My sister cash crop farms but she's 2o miles away. I'll die on our last 10 acres of land.
Back to the windmills. Most of my neighbours have profited from the mills either though "rent" or working on the projects. The ones that complained and raised a stink have nothing but lost time, lost money, lost family and lost friends. The ones with the money make the rules and there is no changing that. I bought an OWB and changed my hydro usages instead of pissing and moaning, nothing I could do would change the governments mind.


----------



## zogger

Scrounged up two bass simultaneously for our 4th hogout. It was funny, she goes "I got one"! she's reeling it in, slam, I got one then, too!


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a few short logs for the mill this morning then walked around a bit to look at the country.


----------



## amberg

Logger, is that a muley in that picture or a white tail? Again beautiful country out there!


----------



## Logger nate

It's a muley, it had a fawn with it too


----------



## dancan

Beautiful pics , isn't it great to get out and suck it all in 
Alot of people just don't get it, they'd rather call and get it delivered cut and split .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks, yes sir it is! I sure enjoy it. Really like your pictures too. Don't worry about getting the Mingo by the way as long as it fits in the stove no worry. Lol


----------



## MustangMike

The 026 has a 16" B&C.

Made some wheelbarrow handles out of Hard Maple yesterday, took pics but can't post em.

Also ran the 044 and 026 a bit. Those pics also won't post, very frustrating.


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I was talking to a local firewood co that moves lots of wood and takes in scrap, stumps. I asked them about ends, knots or what ever they call firewood not good enough to sell. They said they could sell it at $50 per cord delivered. I said heck yea.  It is a full dump truck of ends , all hardwood.


----------



## Philbert

Good score!

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> It's a muley, it had a fawn with it too
> View attachment 511518



great pix! at first i thot it was about the dead trees, a scrounge. but about the deer. never, ever see too many deer pix.  we have them in the country... I often stop just to watch them. other day I had gotten up and looked outside front door window. hmm, a dog? or a coyote? no, they are lighter... then it mozied on... a young deer... moved down the fence line, then into some brush to rest and get out of shade, no doubt. i enjoyed seeing it. one of the most interesting deer vids I have ever seen is Touching The Wild: Living With The Mule Deer.

https://www.amazon.com/Touching-Wil...76610-8590546?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## MustangMike

Finally took a pic of the Hard Maple Wheelbarrow handles that is small enough to post!

Also did a little cutting today with my 026 Lightning Limber! (Worked a little bit on the tops of the Oak and 2 Hickory, very, very hot!)


----------



## JustJeff

Too hot for wood this week. I got enough split, I can relax for a couple years if I don't sell any. Lol. Right now I'm busy scrounging up all my rough camping gear for an interior father/son camping/fishing trip on the French River. Weekend after next, I'm stoked!


----------



## husqvarna257

Wood Nazi said:


> Too hot for wood this week. I got enough split, I can relax for a couple years if I don't sell any. Lol. Right now I'm busy scrounging up all my rough camping gear for an interior father/son camping/fishing trip on the French River. Weekend after next, I'm stoked!



I wish I could sit it out during the hot weather but time off = cut and split. Darn horse fly's are out in record numbers I think, I had to spray down every couple of hours or so. Last night I ate a ton of garlic and I'll do it for lunch. Anything has to help. I put out a trap baited with an old hot dog yesterday. This is going to help I hope, fund it on youtube


----------



## wudpirat

Hey 257: Nice load of uglies, have fun splitting, hope you have a hydro. 
A BTU is a BTU. Them chunks burn great but hard to sack.
Survived the peek into my heart, Doc went into the artery at the wrist, everything is OK except the valve. sched. for a IMR/Cat to check rest of the body for blockage then the new valve.
Had a great time with the Docs and nurses/staff at Yale NH. Good folk and lotta laffs. 
For breakfast I ordered, Bacon or sausage, two over easy, a short stack and rye toast buttered, black coffee.
I got a cold tuna sandwich, cup of fruit salad and a bottle of water.
I'm on lite duty, NO FIRE-WOODING. 
Just have to rebuild the Husky 350, the new piston came in yesterday.

CUL, FREDM, oxford


----------



## MustangMike

Recover well Pirat!


----------



## hardpan

wudpirat
It sounds to me like the person who took your breakfast order has been running a chainsaw too long without hearing protection. Next time talk a little slower and louder and I'm sure they will get it right. LOL


----------



## Khntr85

Well I got around to cutting up some big elm pieces.... Hit metal with my ms461 with a brand new 25" bar and chain... Got pissed so I got my old ms290 with a 20" bar out.... I have a junk modified safety chain on it and that's what I use in wood that has metal in it..... Anyway she ran great, I bucked up and noodled huge pieces with her and she didn't skip a beat....maybe she was trying to impress me since she dont get used much anymore LMAO....


----------



## Khntr85

Well here is my next scrounge.... Finally got permission to get into this patch, tops and whatever loggers didn't take... A lot of hardwood here.... I don't get close to getting pics of all of it....... A lot of red and white oak and some hickory and ash too... Hopefully with this and my other walnut patch I will be set for a few years.... Let alone what I got right now!!!!

Always have to be thinking about were I can get wood in the future!!!!!


----------



## hardpan

Firewooders heaven.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Finally took a pic of the Hard Maple Wheelbarrow handles that is small enough to post!
> 
> Also did a little cutting today with my* 026 Lightning Limber!* (Worked a little bit on the tops of the Oak and 2 Hickory, very, very hot!)



good wheelbarrows! I have a 10 cu ft dual wheel rig, same brand. sure hauls a lot of stuff... ie wood.  026 Lightning Limber? - have u posted any pix of it....?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> *Too hot for wood this week.* I got enough split, I can relax for a couple years if I don't sell any. Lol. Right now I'm busy scrounging up all my rough camping gear for an interior father/son camping/fishing trip on the French River. Weekend after next, I'm stoked!



sounds great! the trip... be sure to scrounge up some wood for them camp... campfires and maybe outdoor cooking so u can post them up for all the see and enjoy... I bet I am not the only one who would like to see your 'camping trip pix' ! 

yes, too hot for wood this week and almost everything else, too... outside. hard to imagine too hot in Canada! lol... definitely too hot down here near the Mexican border and compared to you... anything south of Kansas.... is near the Mexican border....


----------



## husqvarna257

wudpirat said:


> Hey 257: Nice load of uglies, have fun splitting, hope you have a hydro.
> A BTU is a BTU. Them chunks burn great but hard to sack.
> Survived the peek into my heart, Doc went into the artery at the wrist, everything is OK except the valve. sched. for a IMR/Cat to check rest of the body for blockage then the new valve.
> Had a great time with the Docs and nurses/staff at Yale NH. Good folk and lotta laffs.
> For breakfast I ordered, Bacon or sausage, two over easy, a short stack and rye toast buttered, black coffee.
> I got a cold tuna sandwich, cup of fruit salad and a bottle of water.
> I'm on lite duty, NO FIRE-WOODING.
> Just have to rebuild the Husky 350, the new piston came in yesterday.
> 
> CUL, FREDM, oxford



wudpirat hope you get back out there soon. Tell your doctor about the benefits of vitamin B {bacon}. I do have a homemade splitter to help out. With a wood boiler I can be less fussy than with my wood stove


----------



## Thornton

It's dang hot here to


----------



## Cody

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512057
> It's dang hot here to



Sure hope that's a "dry" heat!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Khntr85 said:


> Well I got around to cutting up some big elm pieces.... *Hit metal with my ms461 with a brand new 25" bar and chain...* Got pissed so I got my old ms290 with a 20" bar out.... I have a junk modified safety chain on it and that's what I use in wood that has metal in it..... Anyway she ran great, I bucked up and noodled huge pieces with her and she didn't skip a beat....maybe she was trying to impress me since she dont get used much anymore LMAO....View attachment 512022
> View attachment 512023


----------



## cantoo

Yesterday was hot but I went lot clearing anyway. Forgot to take pics of all the birch we got but we cut about a dozen trees 10 to 15" across for firewood. I'm going back later for more cedar posts. Then the excavator will come in and take most of the rest down. Hate to see good wood go to a burn pile but just isn't enough time to get it all. There are wooden garbage bins from cottagers in front of the lots. The local racoons have been treating it like a Walmart for years. Bush is full of garbage.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Yesterday was hot but I went lot clearing anyway. Forgot to take pics of all the birch we got but we cut about a dozen trees 10 to 15" across for firewood. I'm going back later for more cedar posts. Then the excavator will come in and take most of the rest down. Hate to see good wood go to a burn pile but just isn't enough time to get it all. There are wooden garbage bins from cottagers in front of the lots. The local racoons have been treating it like a Walmart for years. Bush is full of garbage.
> View attachment 512137
> View attachment 512139
> View attachment 512140



I like that square cab on the L35. is that owner built? or a Kubota item?....

if it was mine, I would want to run it down a railroad trax... cars behind and the bucket to move the cows off the trax... lol... nice rig!

looks like an easy load, I like easy loads to do and pull...


----------



## cantoo

Backyard, if I can't buy it at auction then I build it. I built that cab a few years ago. Made for logging, the uprights and roof are strong enough to stop widow makers from spoiling my day. Custom cut hardened glass for the windows. They don't make a factory cab for the L35.


----------



## amberg

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 512024
> View attachment 512025
> View attachment 512026
> 
> 
> Well here is my next scrounge.... Finally got permission to get into this patch, tops and whatever loggers didn't take... A lot of hardwood here.... I don't get close to getting pics of all of it....... A lot of red and white oak and some hickory and ash too... Hopefully with this and my other walnut patch I will be set for a few years.... Let alone what I got right now!!!!
> 
> Always have to be thinking about were I can get wood in the future!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Nice wood, Looks like tick and chigger season there to me! Spray a little diesel fuel on the shoes and will cure the the chigger and tic problem!


----------



## amberg

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512057
> It's dang hot here to



Can't deal with that, It was 98 here today with the humidity at 78% and that is in Va. Tomorrow is to be even hotter!!


----------



## Erik B

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 512024
> View attachment 512025
> View attachment 512026
> 
> 
> Well here is my next scrounge.... Finally got permission to get into this patch, tops and whatever loggers didn't take... A lot of hardwood here.... I don't get close to getting pics of all of it....... A lot of red and white oak and some hickory and ash too... Hopefully with this and my other walnut patch I will be set for a few years.... Let alone what I got right now!!!!
> 
> Always have to be thinking about were I can get wood in the future!!!!!


That looks like a giant version of pick up sticks. Great score and be safe while cutting in that tangled mess.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Backyard, if I can't buy it at auction then I build it. I built that cab a few years ago. Made for logging, the uprights and roof are strong enough to stop widow makers from spoiling my day. Custom cut hardened glass for the windows. They don't make a factory cab for the L35.



you done good! I like that u finished it off *to match colors*....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg sed and it got lost in the quote 16527: _Nice wood, Looks like tick and chigger season there to me! * Spray a little diesel fuel on the shoes and will cure the the chigger and tic problem*!_

I din know that!


----------



## ropensaddle

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512057
> It's dang hot here to


Better get gas for the ac lol


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> amberg sed and it got lost in the quote 16527: _Nice wood, Looks like tick and chigger season there to me! * Spray a little diesel fuel on the shoes and will cure the the chigger and tic problem*!_
> 
> I din know that!



Always worked here, The little critters hate the smell of diesel fuel Or you can wear rubber boots, which is hotter than hell!! 


( Diesel fuel ) always best!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Always worked here, The little critters hate the smell of diesel fuel Or *you can wear rubber boots,* which is hotter than hell!!
> 
> 
> ( Diesel fuel ) always best!



I usually wear just that... lived in England and all the farmers wore Wellingtons... so mine are my Wellingtons... you r right, they can get hot...


----------



## husqvarna257

cantoo said:


> Yesterday was hot but I went lot clearing anyway. Forgot to take pics of all the birch we got but we cut about a dozen trees 10 to 15" across for firewood. I'm going back later for more cedar posts. Then the excavator will come in and take most of the rest down. Hate to see good wood go to a burn pile but just isn't enough time to get it all. There are wooden garbage bins from cottagers in front of the lots. The local racoons have been treating it like a Walmart for years. Bush is full of garbage.
> View attachment 512137
> View attachment 512139
> View attachment 512140




I hate trash all over like that. Some people have no respect for nature. Too bad you couldn't find out where they live and dump it in the yard or in their vehicle. Nice tractor by they way, I have the L 3800 and yes it has helped knock down a few hangers.


----------



## wudpirat

Thanks for the get well wishes.
This lite duty sucks, 10lb weight limit, don't bend arm at the wrist, no push or pulling.
Of course I follow the instructions, to the letter. 
Ever try to drink without bending your arm?
Duz a Husky 350 PHO weigh more than 10lb ? I didn't think so.

CUL


----------



## dancan

Make sure the gas and oil are empty , take the bar and chain off so you won't be tempted to start it LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

100degrees or better here today. I got two large dead oaks a water oak and a pin oak 600 each plus wood  One is most done including splitting as I took the tw6  On a bad note I broke my 4 way wedge again lol


----------



## MustangMike

I dropped a medium size Black Birch today (about 18") and a small Hard Maple (that was leaning the wrong way and had to be tied & pulled). Since I was working close to houses, I tied both trees. I don't ever trust the wind when I'm near a house!

Gave both 044#1 (with a 28" light bar) and my little 026 (16" bar) a workout. They make a good team!

Took 5 pics, but they are all too big to post, Sorry!


----------



## husqvarna257

wudpirat said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes.
> This lite duty sucks, 10lb weight limit, don't bend arm at the wrist, no push or pulling.
> Of course I follow the instructions, to the letter.
> Ever try to drink without bending your arm?
> Duz a Husky 350 PHO weigh more than 10lb ? I didn't think so.
> 
> CUL


They have to tell you this just to cover their arse. Just use common sense and don't go nuts. And above all don't get caught doing it


----------



## dancan

The little area that I hauled my last trailer load of hardwood has a few stems of softwood to cut and haul out but today was tied up with work and a church picnic 
Around 3:30 this afternoon I got everything finished so ,,, 






















I got a bunch of stems cut just before supper


----------



## dancan

Well since I ate a light supper ....






Since I had to work around the root balls of all these leaners I figured it was an opportunity to use the self releasing pulley to pull to the tractor .





















It worked great 
This was it the top of a spruce .











I'm not sure if he was there when I yanked that one out and it didn't like the ride LOL






I did break a little bit of stuff as well but it's an easy fix .






It'll be grade 70 rated chain from now on .


----------



## Thornton

Nice Ryobi there


----------



## Logger nate

Looks like fun Dan, that pulley sure looks handy.


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a nice 440 with angle fin KS cyl. 

And some more boards.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 512510
> View attachment 512509
> Scrounged up a nice 440 with angle fin KS cyl.
> View attachment 512517
> And some more boards.



Damn nice 440 !! Did you cut the boards with the 440! I thought you had a 576 xp at husky, Does it still do ok? Not had time to run mine much yet.


----------



## svk

Did you fell that tree with the porky in it or skid it across him?


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> And some more boards.


Freehand?

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> Damn nice 440 !! Did you cut the boards with the 440! I thought you had a 576 xp at husky, Does it still do ok? Not had time to run mine much yet.


Thanks, no actually I used my sons 661 to cut the boards, I did have a 576 xp at, I traded it for the 440, the 576 was a nice saw the auto tune just seemed to have a hard time getting it to run right at higher ellevation (6500') and when milling.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Freehand?
> 
> Philbert


No, Panther Mill


----------



## farmer steve

thought i better drop in to see what my fellow scroungers were up to. haven't run a saw in about 2 months. been super busy with the produce market and field work. looks like ya'll been hard at it. scrounge on.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Did you fell that tree with the porky in it or skid it across him?



Never seen any porkies in that patch .


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like he didn't see you coming either. Lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 512510
> View attachment 512509
> Scrounged up a nice 440 with angle fin KS cyl.
> View attachment 512517
> And some more boards.



nice cut! 'true, plumb and square'!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Well since I ate a light supper ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had to work around the root balls of all these leaners I figured it was an opportunity to use the self releasing pulley to pull to the tractor .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked great
> This was it the top of a spruce .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if he was there when I yanked that one out and it didn't like the ride LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did break a little bit of stuff as well but it's an easy fix .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be grade 70 rated chain from now on .



I do like that 'torque multiplication' cable rig! and seeing the P'pine's quills on the pine was awesome!! he** of a pix, imo!! guess it's true then, and u prove it... chain is only as good as its weakest link. lol 

that's some seriously good loggin'... like seeing the diesel tractor involved and helping. good foto essay... of out in the bush.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Thornton said:


> View attachment 512057
> It's dang hot here to



weatherlady said 97F yesterday, Saturday... and my car read 97F! hot all over... stay cool!


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice cut! 'true, plumb and square'!


Thanks, I wish I could cut that good free hand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, I wish I could cut that good free hand.



he** with the cut! what I should have said was: nice board! lol... sorry, ok then...

_nice board!_

only guy I know who can... well, could... cut like that freehand, and he din't need a power saw was d-ick proenneke up at Twin Lakes, AK... now he could make a board!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a few short logs for the mill this morning then walked around a bit to look at the country.View attachment 511499
> View attachment 511497
> View attachment 511498
> View attachment 511493



real... real... nice pix! like the one looking up to sky... brook sweet!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> Scrounged up two bass simultaneously for our 4th hogout. It was funny, she goes "I got one"! she's reeling it in, slam, I got one then, too!



awesome...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 510890
> Taking a long weekend off and burning some scrounge.



good one! WN... or should I say?... wood one WN!


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> he** with the cut! what I should have said was: nice board! lol... sorry, ok then...
> 
> _nice board!_
> 
> only guy I know who can... well, could... cut like that freehand, and he din't need a power saw was d-ick proenneke up at Twin Lakes, AK... now he could make a board!


 No worry, was just thinking about Philbert asking if it was free hand.
Yes sir! Alone in the wilderness, Mr Proenneke was an amazing man for sure! Great movie, he lived a great life.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> No worry, was just thinking about Philbert asking if it was free hand.
> Yes sir! Alone in the wilderness, Mr Proenneke was an amazing man for sure! Great movie, he lived a great life.



I have all 3 of them. I don't usually like to watch a dvd over. don't do reruns! lol... but I bet I have watched them all hundreds of times... never get bored, always seems like first time... each time. what a story! way out there in the Great Beyond. good books, too... really liked seeing the cub his brother fly up from CA and them on float plane trips together. hated to hear it went down later...


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have all 3 of them. I don't usually like to watch a dvd over. don't do reruns! lol... but I bet I have watched them all hundreds of times... never get bored, always seems like first time... each time. what a story! way out there in the Great Beyond. good books, too... really liked seeing the cub his brother fly up from CA and them on float plane trips together. hated to hear it went down later...


Yup me too! We have watched them many times, yes the books even better. Flew into port allsworth-lake Clark (not too far from twin lakes) one time when we lived up there sure is nice country.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Yup me too! We have watched them many times, yes the books even better. Flew into port allsworth-lake Clark (not too far from twin lakes) one time when we lived up there sure is nice country.



I think he would have liked being on the AS! what did he call a chain saw?...


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking 440 there Nate. What is done to it? They run like a bat otta H*** with a HD-2 filter, dp muff cover (ya already have) a timing advance (20/1000) and a base gasket delete. After the gasket delete, my 044 had 20/1000 squish and the 440 19/1000 (both perfect).


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks Mike, I bought it this way from another member so not sure about timing advance but it has angle fin ks cyl. base gasket delete, dual port muffler (no screens) new rings, runs really well, very strong. I used to have a 12mm 044 that was ported and I'm sure this one would keep up with it.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I had a good scrounge yesterday. After weeks of being told either "No" or "someone is just picking them up now", the place I called finally said, "yeah, I think with have 3 or 4 pallets available". Since the trailer was already hooked up, I went there w/o hesitation, even though it seemed hardly worth the trip.

Turns out there were over 12 pallets available, definitely worth the trip :=).

Now, for the new (and true) joke of the day:

A few minutes ago the wife and I are getting ready to walk the dogs, just an after dinner thing. So the wife says "don't worry, I have the duty bags". So I responded, "I really don't have to go, but thanks for sharing".


----------



## zogger

Went down to inspect the creek barricade, it is low now so time for repairs. right there near it, found a new massive widow maker. We had a big windstorm and just a touch of rain last week. It's a black walnut branch really stuckola in a sweetberry. Plan A yanking it out didn't work, it is hung up to bad, even with trimming and chaining it up to the tractor. I'll have to try plan B and lash it up high, apply comealong, fell the sweetberry (at a 90). Now, if I had climbing gear I could probably get it down without felling the other tree, but it's just too big and right where the cows hang in the shade in the heat. So I don't want to leave it just hanging there. I did bring back one piece, did all the trimming before trying to pull it with the oregon battery saw. Bonus pic you can just see it, a white egret, second bonus pic, scrounged up some plastic pallets and some thin wood for shims on my recently reactivated shed project.


----------



## Philbert

Hey Zog!

How high up is that break?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Hey Zog!
> 
> How high up is that break?
> 
> Philbert



Proly around 20-25 feet. The branch looks to be about a foot thick where it is stuck. Gonna have to haul a big extension ladder down to rope it up, it needs to fall 90 degrees down a little tractor corridor I made a long time ago, and I want the branch to fold with the fall. So I will lash it up there, and put some really good tension on it with the comealong before the backcut..


----------



## Philbert

If it is reachable by a pole saw (not from a ladder) . . . . could you cut it off a few inches past the crotch of the holding tree, then pull it off with the tractor?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> If it is reachable by a pole saw (not from a ladder) . . . . could you cut it off a few inches past the crotch of the holding tree, then pull it off with the tractor?
> 
> Philbert



No, way too high for a pole saw. If you could get above it in a climbing rig you could tie on and reach down and cut the branch that holds it, leaving the broken branch to slide down the far side of the tree, but..I don't own that gear. 

20 years ago, being who I am with limited branez and lotsa built in adventuresome spirit, I woulda just shimmied up the branch and cut it down..today..WUSS! 

Just this last week felling good enough to do much work anyway..been sick since before the beginning of summer.

Luckily I have AS and have learned a lot more ways to do things safely and correctly, ha!


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> No, way too high for a pole saw.




Philbert


----------



## abbott295

Killerdrone chainsaw massacre! Coming to a theater near you!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> No, way too high for a pole saw. If you could get above it in a climbing rig you could tie on and reach down and cut the branch that holds it, leaving the broken branch to slide down the far side of the tree, but..I don't own that gear.
> 
> 20 years ago, being who I am with limited branez and lotsa built in adventuresome spirit, I woulda just shimmied up the branch and cut it down..today..*WUSS!*
> 
> Just this last week felling good enough to do much work anyway..been sick since before the beginning of summer.
> 
> Luckily I have AS and have learned a lot more ways to do things safely and correctly, ha!



but an alive *WUSS! *


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Philbert




killa' high tech vid! and to think early last century, they was wondering if they ever would fly! times, these times they be a movin' forward...

well, flyin ~

[good one! liked the music and the winter scenes... ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SCROUNGE SUPREME:

does it get any better than this? I mean short of a free dumptruck load of split stix... and a crew to stack it for you?? lol

does it get any better than this?:






does it get any better than this? big oak limb down and that grass in pix # 1, lower edge... is my front yard. and whatz that? 15' or so? lol... lots of good oak in there, some chunks and limbs under brush in lower pix... guess I got my marching orders... to me, it don't get no better. cause ain't gunna ever be no dumptruck drop by full of free split oak firewood... lol



nope, about as good as its gunna get inside the city! I call it a: _gimme! 



postscript: would you scrounge this pile of oak if it was 15' from your 'front door'? lol_


----------



## Haywire

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _
> postscript: would you scrounge this pile of oak if it was 15' from your 'front door'? lol_



Heck, I'd still scrounge it if it was 15' from_ someone else's_ front door! Haha


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Heck, I'd still scrounge it if it was 15' from_ someone else's_ front door! Haha





well, given the heat, not all that bad. the good news is all it took was a wheelbarrow to get all the good stuff. dint have to cut nuttn'... all at my front door now...


----------



## Marine5068

Logger nate said:


> No worry, was just thinking about Philbert asking if it was free hand.
> Yes sir! Alone in the wilderness, Mr Proenneke was an amazing man for sure! Great movie, he lived a great life.


I've got all three DVDs of his on my hard drive. Only watched the first one, but what a great thing to be up there at that time in history and living off the land. Must have been lonely at times though. I wouldn't miss some people or city life and such, but be hard thinking of Family and not being nearby at times.


----------



## Marine5068

I scrounged some Sugar Maple and Black Elm last night. Hydro had cut some down along our back roads near my place to install new poles. I saw that they made a mess of a larger Red Oak so I went to talk to the guy's house that the cut trees were near and asked him what was up. He said that they asked him if he wanted it dropped or not and he said no. t would have dropped it because there are only about 5 branches at the top left on it now plus it's North of his property and provides no shade or wind block. Anyways, he beat me back to the downed maples and elms when I got back. Oh well, I got 1/3 trailer full.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> I've got all three DVDs of his on my hard drive. Only watched the first one, but what a great thing to be up there at that time in history and living off the land. Must have been lonely at times though. I wouldn't miss some people or city life and such, but be hard thinking of Family and not being nearby at times.



he got there in 1967. some say '68. he stayed very busy... dint seem to be alone. he was there not so much to skip out on society, but to live a more natural, simpler life. he had many, many visitors... from around the globe. john Denver was often dropping by when he was still kicking... and many of his friends came to see him annually. he lived alone, but was noted for his friendliness and overall hospitality. of course, he had much to write about and many letters to read and reply to. and Babe was a frequent visitor and the forest service, too. although they soon became too frquent. i really liked that he had Gold Creek within walk of his cabin. gold was on 35 an oz or so then... he could have cleaned up today... the outhouse was not for him, but for guests... well, wonder if that held true during the deep cold of winter?  I know where and how I would be taking care of my library time... given it was windy howling outside and -60F! not even an issue there... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got after that scrounge of downed oak the other day:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had some issues with my lil Echo... but short version, all sorted out and working better than ever! what a beast! more than up for the task today!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

need I say more!! ? 





this lil Echo CS-271 is one firebreathing, rip snorting sawing beast! believe it! see pix! I had the new scrounge to cut up, some big stuff in that for a lil saw... and some older chunks I wanted to downsize and trim to prep to split. and I cut all this with the lil 271! really like this lil saw. running it is like using a ported work saw with a degree or two of timing upped in it. with a muff mod to boot! it screams! and puts out the torque, too... real strong, smooth steady cutting power - spits out nice kerf chips. my stihls I can run ok with foam ear plugs in... this baby I had to add ear muffs, too. kicks a** and takes names! I went thru 1 1/2 tanks fuel, maybe one tank bar lube... and I sharpened the chain first before use and before 2nd tank full. I had hit some metal up at the farm... quick kiss, but I noted the loss of cutting ability... it was down to about 85%!. resharpened back up to snuff. for work like this I would sharped first with each tank refill. just makes a nice difference. the older wood chunks were harder as dryer than the newer scrounge. but the wood clearly knew who was in charge. ck out all those big fresh round's faces. all cuts done with the 271. a small saw, but I am here to tell you... in the leagues with my 019T and my 026 would respect it, as well. all in all, one very nice cutting saw. 'we' went thru those chunks like a hot knife thru butta'...


----------



## dancan

Too hot for cutting here yesterday at 87* , you Southerners can have all that heat .
I did decide to hop on the 1020 and do a bit of splorin for future areas to scrounge up some firewood 







Glad I brought a saw with me 





















Who needs an ATV LOL






I did find a kit bag in the marsh , filled it up with more than 2 dozen faded empty cans that were heaped around a small firepit and brought them home
Plenty of leaners to be had .











Scrounge on gentleman


----------



## Thornton

Beautiful place Dancan


----------



## Thornton

Nice job with the echo there BL. Getting new oiler put in my 019 now. It's been a go getter ever since I bought it new 15 years or so now don't remember what year I got it. Hope to get the new 201 TC M tronic soon anyway great job with your echo.


----------



## Marine5068

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> need I say more!! ?
> 
> View attachment 513823
> View attachment 513824
> 
> 
> this lil Echo CS-271 is one firebreathing, rip snorting sawing beast! believe it! see pix! I had the new scrounge to cut up, some big stuff in that for a lil saw... and some older chunks I wanted to downsize and trim to prep to split. and I cut all this with the lil 271! really like this lil saw. running it is like using a ported work saw with a degree or two of timing upped in it. with a muff mod to boot! it screams! and puts out the torque, too... real strong, smooth steady cutting power - spits out nice kerf chips. my stihls I can run ok with foam ear plugs in... this baby I had to add ear muffs, too. kicks a** and takes names! I went thru 1 1/2 tanks fuel, maybe one tank bar lube... and I sharpened the chain first before use and before 2nd tank full. I had hit some metal up at the farm... quick kiss, but I noted the loss of cutting ability... it was down to about 85%!. resharpened back up to snuff. for work like this I would sharped first with each tank refill. just makes a nice difference. the older wood chunks were harder as dryer than the newer scrounge. but the wood clearly knew who was in charge. ck out all those big fresh round's faces. all cuts done with the 271. a small saw, but I am here to tell you... in the leagues with my 019T and my 026 would respect it, as well. all in all, one very nice cutting saw. 'we' went thru those chunks like a hot knife thru butta'...


What kind of Oak is it? I'm somewhat familiar with most North American species, but I only come across two or three species here in Ontario....... Red, White and sometimes Pin.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Too hot for cutting here yesterday at 87* , you Southerners can have all that heat .
> I did decide to hop on the 1020 and do a bit of splorin for future areas to scrounge up some firewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I brought a saw with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an ATV LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a kit bag in the marsh , filled it up with more than 2 dozen faded empty cans that were heaped around a small firepit and brought them home
> Plenty of leaners to be had .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman


Nice pics as usual of the "
Dancan Wilderness"
Looks like a fun time exploring.
I found three more Red Oaks that Hydro has marked to cut so I just need to know when they're dropping them to get scrounging at it.


----------



## amberg

Thornton said:


> Beautiful place Dancan



I agree, Wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> had some issues with my lil Echo... but short version, all sorted out and working better than ever! what a beast! more than up for the task today!
> View attachment 513822



Nice looking saw, it looks brand new. Good wood to. I guess you don't need a lot of fire wood down there.


----------



## MustangMike

Been stayin very busy! Cut & split a little on Friday, then finished working on my brother's TS400 and got that back to him, he was ecstatic!

Saturday Dropped 2 Pine and a Spruce for my Step Son. They had to be tied so it took some time (near power lines & leaning the wrong way). All 3 trees cut to length & split (he has an outdoor burn pit).

Today I delivered 3 trailer loads of wood (1/2 cord each), the first deliveries of this year that were not to my daughter. Then I scrounged 6 more pallets to stack wood on, and started playing with my Clamshell Saw build (converting the 029 to a 390). The difference in piston size is enormous. Got the new piston on, but now all the filthy parts have to be cleaned up, YUK!!!


----------



## svk

Hey guys. 

I was on a canoe trip for the past week and out of cell service. Did some real firewood scrounging out there but not much for pics. Weather was mostly crappy but we slayed the fish when we could get out. We had three awesome meals of fish cooked in various methods. 

It was a Murphy's law type of trip. We destroyed 4 new rain suits on our way in, broke or lost three rods and two reels, and I forgot to pack my sleeping bag, sweatshirt, and swimsuit. But we had many good times too. 

Here's a cedar log I scrounged from a forest fire area that had started burning from the inside out when the fire came through.


----------



## chucker

? so you forgot your sleeping bag, did you make a sleeping cover out of some of that cedar fiber ? good for shedding rain as well ! out there in the bush for a week will make you remember real quick what you forgot? lol good for you and time with friends steve.. do it more often as you can! summer is closing fast!BTW. ever try boiled walleye with old bay and melted real butter on them? kind of a poor mans lobster.. UM-um good!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? so you forgot your sleeping bag, did you make a sleeping cover out of some of that cedar fiber ? good for shedding rain as well ! out there in the bush for a week will make you remember real quick what you forgot? lol good for you and time with friends steve.. do it more often as you can! summer is closing fast!BTW. ever try boiled walleye with old bay and melted real butter on them? kind of a poor mans lobster.. UM-um good!


We did poor mans lobster twice! Sprinkle with lemon pepper and dip in garlic butter. Also learned that bass meat actually holds together better than walleye when poached!

My smart and resourceful wife was able to zip the kids sleeping bags together and make due. We did end up spending one night laying directly on the sleeping pads with one bag covering both of us when one of the bags got wet and didn't dry before bedtime.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Too hot for cutting here yesterday at 87* , you Southerners can have all that heat .
> I did decide to hop on the 1020 and do a bit of splorin for future areas to scrounge up some firewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I brought a saw with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an ATV LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a kit bag in the marsh , filled it up with more than 2 dozen faded empty cans that were heaped around a small firepit and brought them home
> Plenty of leaners to be had .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman



like that M-F 1020... first view pix is great... wonderful wooded scene and sun... looks like a perfect afternoon... thx for the show!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Thornton said:


> Nice job with the echo there BL. Getting new oiler put in my 019 now. It's been a go getter ever since I bought it new 15 years or so now don't remember what year I got it. Hope to get the new 201 TC M tronic soon anyway great job with your echo.



thanks Thornton! appreciate the pat on back!  good saws those 019Ts. got one myself and acquired it in '97. still runs pretty good. real good, in fact. really like my 019T.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> What kind of Oak is it? I'm somewhat familiar with most North American species, but I only come across two or three species here in Ontario....... Red, White and sometimes Pin.



I think the oaks in my neighborhood are referred to as water oaks aka pin oak. I see there are some 600 types, so u can be sure other than half dozen or so... well, not too vested in a list like that. lol.

http://www.thetreegeek.com/trees/water-oak/

also:
http://texastreeplanting.tamu.edu/Display_Onetree.aspx?tid=83


----------



## svk

Took my middle boy out for dinner then we scrounged up a new rod and reel for him from Walmart to replace the one that went for a swim last week. He was able to get the same rod he had before and a better reel. Some of WM's "higher end" fishing equipment is comparable to mid grade stuff from the big box outfitters at better prices. I'm a stickler about rods with a light feel but enough backbone for a good hookset when walleye fishing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Took my middle boy out for dinner then we scrounged up a new rod and reel for him from Walmart to replace the one that went for a swim last week. He was able to get the same rod he had before and a better reel. Some of WM's "higher end" fishing equipment is comparable to mid grade stuff from the big box outfitters at better prices. I'm a stickler about rods with a light feel but enough backbone for a good hookset when walleye fishing.



so what test line will you run on the rod...?


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> so what test line will you run on the rod...?


Probably 8. I run 6 but like to give them a little extra insurance.


----------



## JustJeff

Been off in the wilds of the French River just off lake Nippising. Caught a few fish and swatted mosquitos. Beautiful spot.


----------



## JustJeff

Fishing with my son.


----------



## JustJeff

Caught this guy on 6lb. Didn't keep it but it was the heaviest fish I caught. Rest were bass, pike and perch 
Drifting a worm just off the bottom. I like 6lb on my spinning rod too.


----------



## JustJeff

Sold a couple old saws and some firewood and blew it on a new to me 16 footer as an upgrade from my 14.


----------



## svk

Is that a sheep head?


----------



## Thornton

Looks like a drum or a gaspergou


----------



## JustJeff

Yep. Fresh water drum. Also known as gaspergou south of the mason Dixon line


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 514362
> Fishing with my son.


Wow great picture! Good times!


----------



## Erik B

Grabbed a little scrounge this afternoon. Smaller dead elm came down into the ditch and I used my 192t to cut it into manageable pieces so my wife and I could load it into my small trailer. Put the wood in my other trailer until I can get it cut up. Had to leave a good section of truck laying in the weeds. I was pushing my luck using a chain saw so soon after carpal tunnel surgery.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 514362
> Fishing with my son.



sunrise, or sunset.. first line of the day? or last wet one before roll out the 'bags?... nice shot in the low light environment...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 514364
> Caught this guy on 6lb. Didn't keep it but it was the heaviest fish I caught. Rest were bass, pike and perch View attachment 514363
> Drifting a worm just off the bottom. I like 6lb on my spinning rod too.



serene is as serene does...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Erik B said:


> Grabbed a little scrounge this afternoon. Smaller dead elm came down into the ditch and I used my 192t to cut it into manageable pieces so my wife and I could load it into my small trailer. Put the wood in my other trailer until I can get it cut up. Had to leave a good section of truck laying in the weeds. *I was pushing my luck using a chain saw so soon after carpal tunnel surgery.*
> View attachment 514400



yes, best u save that repetitive action for the rod and reel!


----------



## Erik B

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yes, best u save that repetitive action for the rod and reel!


Now I have to take up fishing too?


----------



## benp

'Tis the season to be a scrounger in this area. Wild night to say the least. They are saying 80mph straight line winds.

http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/news/...ltrami-county-causing-widespread-damage-photo

I have Sugar Maples down in the yard, a bunch of debris, and my perennial garden got hit hard. But I'll take that over having the roof ripped off like I saw on 9 buildings just on my way to work.

I'll be interested to see how bad the trails in the woods are.

I guess downtown looks like a war zone.


----------



## Philbert

Let us know if you need help. 

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Let us know if you need help.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks Philbert!!

The neighbor and his boy will be helping so we will make quick work out of it.


----------



## svk

Massive destruction in our neighborhood. Just about every silver maple is either destroyed or damaged. Lost 1/3 of one of mine and all of the other.

Will post pics later.


----------



## Philbert

Same offer applies . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Same offer applies . . .
> 
> Philbert


Appreciated but we are already done. I probably have a half cord of silver maple plus a little birch to supplement my stash.


----------



## benp

Here are some tree carnage pictures.

http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/news/local/4078547-reader-photos-early-thursday-morning-thunderstorm

One of the ER nurses had something go through the windshield of her vehicle out in the parking lot.


----------



## svk

Duluth area got hit hard too.


----------



## benp

Damn.

ETA - Just checked out the Duluth News Tribune and they got hit harder than we did.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

benp said:


> 'Tis the season to be a scrounger in this area. Wild night to say the least. They are saying 80mph straight line winds.
> http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/news/...ltrami-county-causing-widespread-damage-photo I have Sugar Maples down in the yard, a bunch of debris, and my perennial garden got hit hard. But I'll take that over having the roof ripped off like I saw on 9 buildings just on my way to work.I'll be interested to see how bad the trails in the woods are. I guess downtown looks like a war zone.



sure hate to hear of storm damage like that. especially the planes crumpled all up! not good! good wishes with the clean up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Massive destruction in our neighborhood. Just about every silver maple is either destroyed or damaged. Lost 1/3 of one of mine and all of the other.Will post pics later.



sorry to hear svk! ~


----------



## svk

My two trees, we were able to salvage what was left of the big one and make it semi presentable.




Neighbor two blocks down. We cut up these trees so she could get out of the driveway and I got the wood.



Same tree. You can see how it skidded over 30 feet. 



Their other tree. She brought over a case of beer for each of us last night.



Yard next to theirs. House sustained only minor cosmetic damage. 



With the exception of these aspen and willow I only saw a couple broken oaks around the area. However the nursery raised silver maples were decimated. Obviously won't be buying anymore of those.


----------



## husqvarna257

benp said:


> Here are some tree carnage pictures.
> 
> http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/news/local/4078547-reader-photos-early-thursday-morning-thunderstorm
> 
> One of the ER nurses had something go through the windshield of her vehicle out in the parking lot.




Man the photos are YIKES that is some bad damage. Everyone out there be safe in the clean up. .


----------



## svk

Sadly a boy scout and his mother were killed up on the Canadian border when a tree fell on their tent. There may be others that haven't reached civilization to report yet.


----------



## amberg

What a mess, Hope you get it cleaned up ok.


----------



## stihly dan

At least its not FREEZING cold. I bet there is a ton of power outages. Glass 1/2 full?


----------



## svk

Lots of people out of power. 64,000 in Duluth alone and many waited 24-36+ hours for power to be restored.


----------



## MustangMike

Good deal getting the Oak wood and some brew too!

Several years back, two teenage boys were killed when an Oak went through the roof of the house (one was visiting his friend). Oak has a lot of weight!


----------



## Country bumpkin

When we have storms. I put the word out when I have trees that have fell on my fences. Friend ya some local livestock farmers & you'll be set.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> My two trees, we were able to salvage what was left of the big one and make it semi presentable.
> View attachment 514853
> View attachment 514854
> 
> 
> Neighbor two blocks down. We cut up these trees so she could get out of the driveway and I got the wood.
> View attachment 514855
> 
> 
> Same tree. You can see how it skidded over 30 feet.
> View attachment 514856
> 
> 
> Their other tree. She brought over a case of beer for each of us last night.
> View attachment 514857
> 
> 
> Yard next to theirs. House sustained only minor cosmetic damage.
> View attachment 514858
> 
> 
> With the exception of these aspen and willow I only saw a couple broken oaks around the area. However the nursery raised silver maples were decimated. Obviously won't be buying anymore of those.



seeing is believing... clearly, one he** of a windy storm. big winds always scare me...  the oaks can rip a house in two. I remember Ike's passing thru the neighborhood... left a terrible mess... I happened to look out my LR window about 2 am... as the neighbor's big oak came down... omg! makes one  (sans the smile) and in shock! one neighbor last year had a MONSTER oak come down thru the middle of his house. entire neighborhood was in shock along with owner. could have been me syndrome... well, until he got his entire house rebuilt!  interior, exterior, rood, shingles, etc... once it came thru there went the utilities. power company wouldn't hook him back up for over 3 weeks! they had to have a high end generator... a medical type unit... wind storms are not fun! glad u and friends safe, though... that is what matters most. 

thanks for the foto essay...


----------



## svk

I have a couple generators but don't keep one at the house. I really should.


----------



## Logger nate

Wow! Sorry to hear of all the damage. Glad everyone safe, lots of scrounge wood now.


----------



## Logger nate

Took the "new" wood hauler out to scrounge area to get a load of red fir tops.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Took the "new" wood hauler out to scrounge area to get a load of red fir tops.View attachment 515138
> View attachment 515139
> View attachment 515140


That's a beauty.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear of all the damage. Glad everyone safe, lots of scrounge wood now.


I haven't seen much except for cottonwood and willow. But they guy who owns the property where I cut wood said he lost a huge oak I could have. Kind of hoping it's a red and not a burr so I can hand split on site.


----------



## Philbert

Like the pooch too (looks a bit like mine)!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That's a beauty.


Thanks.


----------



## wudpirat

Nice truck Nate, I like the color. I think the Load Inspector approves also.
Sometimes I think it's "the ride", They don't seem to care what it is as long as it goes, and they can look out the window.

Blistering heat here, I'm not going outside, gonna hide in the work shop and assemble the Husky 350. all the parts came in.
Closed port 45mm the next one is gonna be a 44mm open port.
Like I need another 50cc saw, It keeps me out of bars and away from fast women.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I haven't seen much except for cottonwood and willow. But they guy who owns the property where I cut wood said he lost a huge oak I could have. Kind of hoping it's a red and not a burr so I can hand split on site.


Ya that will be nice (the oak).


----------



## Logger nate

wudpirat said:


> Nice truck Nate, I like the color. I think the Load Inspector approves also.
> Sometimes I think it's "the ride", They don't seem to care what it is as long as it goes, and they can look out the window.
> 
> Blistering heat here, I'm not going outside, gonna hide in the work shop and assemble the Husky 350. all the parts came in.
> Closed port 45mm the next one is gonna be a 44mm open port.
> Like I need another 50cc saw, It keeps me out of bars and away from fast women.


Thanks, it was a good find. Ya I think your right she loves to go don't think it matters what it is or what color, lol.
Have fun with your 350 project, stay cool.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Took the "new" wood hauler out to scrounge area to get a load of red fir tops.View attachment 515138
> View attachment 515139
> View attachment 515140



*nice! looks clean... and that color would work well over in Brazos County... lol*


----------



## amberg

svk said:


> I have a couple generators but don't keep one at the house. I really should.





Logger nate said:


> Took the "new" wood hauler out to scrounge area to get a load of red fir tops.View attachment 515138
> View attachment 515139
> View attachment 515140



No wood, just the dog please, Very nice truck, looks something like mine. Mine is a 1995 model. Are we close?


----------



## amberg

svk said:


> I have a couple generators but don't keep one at the house. I really should.



As I am the last house on the line, My power is always last for the power co,. to get to. We can be out here for several days, Most notabely in 2009 when we were out for 9 days, In which I had to run two generators to water to cows and keep the house going. At the shop I also have a 200 amp disct. to cut all power to the house. ( Notice the interlock switch in the panel also. ) The problem is that I have to keep 55 gallons of non ethonal gas here at all times. Actually which is good ,because it works in the saws and the zero turn also. But it not cheap!! 

svk, get it hooked up, You won't regret it.


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> No wood, just the dog please, Very nice truck, looks something like mine. Mine is a 1995 model. Are we close?


Thanks, yes you are very close, good eye, 94, 454, nv4500 5 speed, it was cheap because no one wants 454 mpg but I got 15 mpg driving it 100 miles home and they are a good motor.


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, yes you are very close, good eye, 94, 454, nv4500 5 speed, it was cheap because no one wants 454 mpg but I got 15 mpg driving it 100 miles home and they are a good motor.



They are good motors, Much better than the 390 ford IMO , As I had one in a 1974 canadian high boy 4x4 that I was lucky to get 11 mpg on the road, and about 7 around the farm. Plus need to carry a quart of oil with you at all times. ( 360 ford same thing ) The GM 366 4 main truck motor was also a good one.


----------



## woodenboater

Wood Nazi said:


> Been off in the wilds of the French River just off lake Nippising. Caught a few fish and swatted mosquitos. Beautiful spot.



did you run down past Five Fingers into Wolseley Bay ? Now THAT is beautfiul country !


----------



## svk

Yesterday morning I had finally gotten my free to me SEZ running just in time for the saw races. It did well but it's tough to compete in a class that also includes the OE 346. 

Today we finished bucking the storm damage wood and had to noodle several crotch pieces. This saw cuts extremely well for a 40 cc saw but the tiny clutch cover doesn't lend to noodling. 







I have another half cord of silver maple scrounge in the trailer. This stuff is on the morning sun side and will be ready by fall.


----------



## stihly dan

svk said:


> That's a beauty.



Haven't seen one of those on the road in about 10 yrs around here. Very jealous I am.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, the Little Log Hauler, with recent modifications, saw duty in the Adirondacks today! (Note the pivoting log grippers) My neighbor Chris sold the bark from several White Birch, so we went around and dropped a few and hauled the logs back. It worked very well with the mods, but at the end of the day I noticed a bubble in the tire. I will be bringing it back to HF to see what they say. Otherwise, very pleased with how it worked!

I'll see if I can post a few of my pics. (We are in luck!!!)


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, the Little Log Hauler, with recent modifications, saw duty in the Adirondacks today! (Note the pivoting log grippers) My neighbor Chris sold the bark from several White Birch, so we went around and dropped a few and hauled the logs back. It worked very well with the mods, but at the end of the day I noticed a bubble in the tire. I will be bringing it back to HF to see what they say. Otherwise, very pleased with how it worked!
> 
> I'll see if I can post a few of my pics. (We are in luck!!!)


Mike, remind me again. Did you guys create that log hauler? It's simple yet very effective!!


----------



## MustangMike

I designed it, my friend Harold welded it, then I made an improvement (the pivoting log grippers).

I wanted something small & light that I could transport in the trailer (mostly under the ATV) that would allow the ATV to skid moderate size logs on the logging trails. Seems to work very well in it's final form!

It is easy to PU, and manually turn around, big advantages. Once the front of that log is off the ground, the ATV makes a great skidder, and most of the log stays clean for cutting.


----------



## svk

Nice work again. I could see something like that but with a little more clearance would work great in my area.


----------



## MustangMike

Just add taller tires (like wheelbarrow tires). My timberjack does not lift much higher than this thing, plus I have not had any trouble going over anything.

The way it is designed, it will go over obstacles even if the wheels are not tall enough.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Well, the Little Log Hauler, with recent modifications, saw duty in the Adirondacks today! (Note the pivoting log grippers) My neighbor Chris sold the bark from several White Birch, so we went around and dropped a few and hauled the logs back. It worked very well with the mods, but at the end of the day I noticed a bubble in the tire. I will be bringing it back to HF to see what they say. Otherwise, very pleased with how it worked!
> 
> I'll see if I can post a few of my pics. (We are in luck!!!)



Looks good Mike. Something so small and portable that can do so much work for you.


----------



## dancan

No wood scrounging this weekend but I did put together a scrounging tool on the dump trailer .







So I had to test it 











Gotta weld in a couple of support ribs under the floor and modify the position of the jack .
Polly gonna get a cheapo electric winch in there to bring stuff closer .
That big flat rock ended up being my new front step


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, now I saw a real Red Neck Scrounger front step when I was bike riding through Brewster the other day ... a wooden pallet!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Well, the Little Log Hauler, with recent modifications, saw duty in the Adirondacks today! (Note the pivoting log grippers) My neighbor Chris sold the bark from several White Birch, so we went around and dropped a few and hauled the logs back. It worked very well with the mods, but at the end of the day I noticed a bubble in the tire. I will be bringing it back to HF to see what they say. Otherwise, very pleased with how it worked!
> 
> I'll see if I can post a few of my pics. (We are in luck!!!)


Very nice! That would be handy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> No wood scrounging this weekend but I did put together a scrounging tool on the dump trailer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta weld in a couple of support ribs under the floor and modify the position of the jack .
> Polly gonna get a cheapo electric winch in there to bring stuff closer .
> That big flat rock ended up being my new front step



good set up. I would expect it to pick up chunks. but u being able to manage a rock like that... WOW... that really defines it...


----------



## husqvarna257

Is the new wood hauler the truck or the dog I know when I go out to cut up wood the Lab is there to yank out the brush and chew sticks> her Vet asked how an old dog had perfectly clean teeth I told her it was obsessive stick chewing


----------



## zogger

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, yes you are very close, good eye, 94, 454, nv4500 5 speed, it was cheap because no one wants 454 mpg but I got 15 mpg driving it 100 miles home and they are a good motor.



Around here it is the opposite, the big blocks go for a premium, either street rods or hugemongous mud trucks.


----------



## Mr Black

I'm not sure if this was mentioned because of the 800 some pages....

Every Spring power companies trim trees, Craigslist has posts for the logs that were left behind. Leave pull tab adverts anywhere you can... All high foot traffic stores and places where chainsaws are sold or farm supply stores. 

Leave an add on Craigslist for people to drop off wood, many will.

MSU Surplus Store in the Lansing area has free lumber drop off... It's nice having pine studs for fire starter....


----------



## svk

Mr Black said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned because of the 800 some pages....
> 
> Every Spring power companies trim trees, Craigslist has posts for the logs that were left behind. Leave pull tab adverts anywhere you can... All high foot traffic stores and places where chainsaws are sold or farm supply stores.
> 
> Leave an add on Craigslist for people to drop off wood, many will.
> 
> MSU Surplus Store in the Lansing area has free lumber drop off... It's nice having pine studs for fire starter....


Always good to get back to the basics!

My cousin lives in the outer suburbs of Minneapolis and has a sign at the end of his driveway "we take wood" and has years of back supply from people delivering him logs and rounds.


----------



## Mr Black

Just read through first 10 pages...

Advice on Craigslist adverts-
Give them a specific day to expect you.
If their response is, "It's first come, first serve." Or something similar.... Then don't bother with those jerks. Hopefully nobody picks up the wood and they get fined by the city...


----------



## abner

Had to share the latest scrounge. Friend of a friend introduced me to a homeowner who had taken down several pines. I love burning pine in my OWB. Figured it would be maybe a load. I went today in the 96 degree heat of the afternoon to assess it and see how much sawing was involved. Turns out it was already firewood length and stacked on the side of the road. We loaded my 5 x 10 foot trailer in 12 minutes. The nicer thing is there is at least 2 and maybe 3 more loads ready to pickup with no sawing involved. Going back in the am for more.


----------



## MustangMike

No sawing involved!!!! I'd leave it there!


----------



## svk

Worked on emptying my trailer from the storm scrounge. Lots of the wood still had small branches attached as we were cutting in a hurry. So tonight I headed out with the boys axe and "detwigged" two heaping wheelbarrow loads. 

Going to need a maul for the trunk pieces as they stick together pretty well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

abner said:


> Had to share the latest scrounge. Friend of a friend introduced me to a homeowner who had taken down several pines. I love burning pine in my OWB. Figured it would be maybe a load. I went today in the 96 degree heat of the afternoon to assess it and see how much sawing was involved. Turns out it was already firewood length and stacked on the side of the road. We loaded my 5 x 10 foot trailer in 12 minutes. The nicer thing is there is at least 2 and maybe 3 more loads ready to pickup with no sawing involved. Going back in the am for more.


----------



## abner

abner said:


> Had to share the latest scrounge. Friend of a friend introduced me to a homeowner who had taken down several pines. I love burning pine in my OWB. Figured it would be maybe a load. I went today in the 96 degree heat of the afternoon to assess it and see how much sawing was involved. Turns out it was already firewood length and stacked on the side of the road. We loaded my 5 x 10 foot trailer in 12 minutes. The nicer thing is there is at least 2 and maybe 3 more loads ready to pickup with no sawing involved. Going back in the am for more. 2nd load picked up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

good stack! looks freshly ready, willing and quite able!


----------



## husqvarna257

Mr Black said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned because of the 800 some pages....
> 
> Every Spring power companies trim trees, Craigslist has posts for the logs that were left behind. Leave pull tab adverts anywhere you can... All high foot traffic stores and places where chainsaws are sold or farm supply stores.
> 
> Leave an add on Craigslist for people to drop off wood, many will.
> 
> MSU Surplus Store in the Lansing area has free lumber drop off... It's nice having pine studs for fire starter....



Craigslist is usually a go to source but this year has been bad, I can call the 1st day and it's gone . I get lots of kindling from skids or the local snowmobile dealer. I am with you on the 1st come idea, I got robbed by a jerk who asked me to take the brush 1st and come back for the wood. Like an idiot I did and came back to no wood He tells me it was 1st come 1st served, I wanted to drop a tree on his house. Later it came to me I should have hauled the brush back in his drive and say 1st come BUDDY.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Craigslist is usually a go to source but this year has been bad, I can call the 1st day and it's gone . I get lots of kindling from skids or the local snowmobile dealer. I am with you on the 1st come idea, I got robbed by a jerk who asked me to take the brush 1st and come back for the wood. Like an idiot I did and came back to no wood He tells me it was 1st come 1st served, I wanted to drop a tree on his house. Later it came to me I should have hauled the brush back in his drive and say 1st come BUDDY.



omg, hardly can believe it! that would PO anybody!!!


----------



## svk

It's always something. 

Went to put on the new to me (free) bias ply tires on my trailer to limp it back to the cabin. Guess what? Rims were right pattern but small center hole. No go. 

Axle is bent so it's sitting right where it's at until I get the new one. Enough dicking around. I was planning on replacing it this fall at the cabin but I'll order it Friday and pick it up next Friday.


----------



## svk

It was just one of those nights. 

Put the new coil in my super mini. Of course the new coil connecting blade was too big for the current clip so I need a different one and didn't have one at home.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It's always something.
> 
> Went to put on the new to me (free) bias ply tires on my trailer to limp it back to the cabin. Guess what? Rims were right pattern but small center hole. No go.
> 
> Axle is bent so it's sitting right where it's at until I get the new one. Enough dicking around. I was planning on replacing it this fall at the cabin but I'll order it Friday and pick it up next Friday.


What's up guys.
Wow svk, it's always something.


svk said:


> It was just one of those nights.
> 
> Put the new coil in my super mini. Of course the new coil connecting blade was too big for the current clip so I need a different one and didn't have one at home.
> 
> View attachment 516175



svk pull that thing back out and grind the blade down a little on each side and throw it back on there.
When you have it out again, blow that beast out, you'll lose about 1/2 lbs of weight on that old girl.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *It's always something.* Went to put on the new to me (free) bias ply tires on my trailer to limp it back to the cabin. Guess what? Rims were right pattern but small center hole. No go. Axle is bent so it's sitting right where it's at until I get the new one. Enough dicking around. I was planning on replacing it this fall at the cabin but I'll order it Friday and pick it up next Friday.



_>It's always something. _


----------



## chipper1

Mr Black said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned because of the 800 some pages....
> 
> Every Spring power companies trim trees, Craigslist has posts for the logs that were left behind. Leave pull tab adverts anywhere you can... All high foot traffic stores and places where chainsaws are sold or farm supply stores.
> 
> Leave an add on Craigslist for people to drop off wood, many will.
> 
> MSU Surplus Store in the Lansing area has free lumber drop off... It's nice having pine studs for fire starter....


What's going on the other Mr. Black .
Thanks for the tips, I'll be heading down there tomorrow. I'm just joking as I'm set for a little while .
Hope all is well with you over there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Nice looking saw, it looks brand new. Good wood to. *I guess you don't need a lot of fire wood down there. *



with 7 fireplaces, all wood burners, i need a lot of firewood, amberg... i have a lot of oak. also, i have a camp fire going just about every day i am working outside... even if 99F out!  and i burn up a lot of oak. i have a lot of firewood compared to most. down here in my area 1/4 cord would be a lot of wood to many. about the only people who have more than me sell it commercially. all my urban logging and CSS is for my personal use. don't sell any of it. here and at farm, i have about 4-5 cords on going... i am never out of wood. plenty for my needs... also a pile of mesquite and plenty more where it came from, too.

the saw had developed a bar stud nut issue. not sure how? but most likely related to last use at farm as i ran into some stuff. wood issues, etc. since new and on some AS'r advice... that echoed mine, pun intended... i took it in since it was in warranty. what a headache! immediately told me no warranty since i had tightened it too much. that dint set well!  i dint like their soultions to fix, so i went and got it and fixed it myself.  OEM perfect! what u see is how it went in, although after i brought it home looking like this:



but, while frustrating at the time, the dealer warranty thing... it worked out ok and i learned a lot about my saw that i did not know and can now better take car of it...


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> No sawing involved!!!! I'd leave it there!


I was thinking the same thing LOL.
I'll share a little story about an incident regarding just that yesterday when the work is finished I will get some pics.
Goodnight guys, I am finally all caught up in here, it's been a while and you guys been busy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing LOL.
> I'll share a little story about an incident regarding just that yesterday when the work is finished I will get some pics.
> Goodnight guys, *I am finally all caught up in here,* it's been a while and you guys been busy.



LOL - yes... i see u been reading some older posts...


----------



## chipper1

Country bumpkin said:


> When we have storms. I put the word out when I have trees that have fell on my fences. Friend ya some local livestock farmers & you'll be set.


Too bad I'm not a lot closer to you CB.
Welcome to AS .
You have also found one of the best threads on the internet, enjoy .


----------



## benp

A little update to the storm cleanup scrounging. 

We got everything cleaned up along with dumping a few more that were suspect in the immediate yard. 

Took about 7 hrs on Saturday. We were shot. 

Anywho.......If someone had ambition there is a BUNCH of wood to be had in town. People pull the limbs and trunk sections to the edge of the street for the city to pick up. 

One could drive along, zip logs up on the curb, and load the pickup in 10-15 minutes. Move half a block and rinse/repeat.

Absolute shame really.


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> A little update to the storm cleanup scrounging.
> 
> We got everything cleaned up along with dumping a few more that were suspect in the immediate yard.
> 
> Took about 7 hrs on Saturday. We were shot.
> 
> Anywho.......If someone had ambition there is a BUNCH of wood to be had in town. People pull the limbs and trunk sections to the edge of the street for the city to pick up.
> 
> One could drive along, zip logs up on the curb, and load the pickup in 10-15 minutes. Move half a block and rinse/repeat.
> 
> Absolute shame really.


Sounds like you guys got hit pretty bad out there. I didn't get a chance to check out the link yet to look at the carnage.
Glad you guys are all ok though. 

I'm surprised BL isn't up there with the curb scrounging tractor and the echo, sounds just like his type of action .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL - yes... i see u been reading some older posts...


Yes BL, I have neglected this awesome little corner of AS, one of the staples to a hard core scrounger like us. 
I'm back now and promise to do better, sorry to let you all down, looks like you've done just f8ne without me though .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's up guys.
> Wow svk, it's always something.
> 
> 
> svk pull that thing back out and grind the blade down a little on each side and throw it back on there.
> When you have it out again, blow that beast out, you'll lose about 1/2 lbs of weight on that old girl.


My first thought was to file the blade, but in the rare instance the coil was bad I wouldn't have an option to return. 

So I need to drive 20 minutes to the hardware store for a 5 cent part LOL

And yes, she is a greasy mess. I will clean that out but wanted to get it running before I start messing around. I bought the saw knowing it had ignition issues so I haven't seen it run yet.

On the good side, after my trailer and saw repair attempts were foiled I biked my daughters to the park and then to DQ so it was a good night.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> with 7 fireplaces, all wood burners, i need a lot of firewood, amberg... i have a lot of oak. also, i have a camp fire going just about every day i am working outside... even if 99F out!  and i burn up a lot of oak. i have a lot of firewood compared to most. down here in my area 1/4 cord would be a lot of wood to many. about the only people who have more than me sell it commercially. all my urban logging and CSS is for my personal use. don't sell any of it. here and at farm, i have about 4-5 cords on going... i am never out of wood. plenty for my needs... also a pile of mesquite and plenty more where it came from, too.
> 
> the saw had developed a bar stud nut issue. not sure how? but most likely related to last use at farm as i ran into some stuff. wood issues, etc. since new and on some AS'r advice... that echoed mine, pun intended... i took it in since it was in warranty. what a headache! immediately told me no warranty since i had tightened it too much. that dint set well!  i dint like their soultions to fix, so i went and got it and fixed it myself.  OEM perfect! what u see is how it went in, although after i brought it home looking like this:
> View attachment 516195
> 
> 
> but, while frustrating at the time, the dealer warranty thing... it worked out ok and i learned a lot about my saw that i did not know and can now better take car of it...


I keep telling myself I don't need a top handle


----------



## wudpirat

Question for Mike
How you doing with the 029 to 039 conversion?
Hope it's going better than mine did.
I'll never do another, what a turd that turned into.
Just finished the Hus 350 rebuild, new bearings and seals,new piston and a metal clamp on the intake bootie.
I used a CV joint boot clamp from NAPA ,about $1.50. My son, the auto mech, poped it on easy, he does them all the time.
Will it run? don't know, afraid to try, the squish is kind of tight. Pulls hard, OK without the plug. Maybe too much oil in the cylinder.
I have another 350 to rebuild, hope it goes quicker. Now that I know what I'm doing.
My daughter called, the beech in the front yard split and took out the hedge, no big hurry. its not blocking anything.
She said there was a loud noise in the back yard, couldn't see anything, there's some big oak back there.
Looks like a scrounge coming up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yes BL, I have neglected this awesome little corner of AS, one of the staples to a hard core scrounger like us.
> I'm back now and promise to do better, *sorry to let you all down, looks like you've done just f8ne without me though *.



yeah, chipster... so u think... I have heard on the grapevine... the AS couldn't get along well without you... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

...just got me an _'on property'_ scrounge...  BIG storm rolling in and winds snapped off a pine limb... down it came and crack!  lucky it din't take anything out. always somethin'. film at 11!

omg ~  don't like frontal passages that strong...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing LOL.
> *I'll share a little story* about an incident regarding just that yesterday *when the work is finished* I will get some pics.
> Goodnight guys, I am finally all caught up in here, it's been a while and you guys been busy.



good thing my tales are not tied to work being finished... as it never ends... LOL only the day ends...

_so it goes..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like you guys got hit pretty bad out there. I didn't get a chance to check out the link yet to look at the carnage.
> Glad you guys are all ok though. *I'm surprised BL isn't up there with the curb scrounging tractor and the echo, sounds just like his type of action *.



chipster, maybe you can go over and get it for me... I will then get up there *ASAP* ok?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need a top handle



your fireplaces are probably bigger than mine... my biggest ones are only 54" wide,  can burn a 24" log pretty easy...


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need a top handle


Your right, you "need" two.


----------



## chipper1

wudpirat said:


> Question for Mike
> How you doing with the 029 to 039 conversion?
> Hope it's going better than mine did.
> I'll never do another, what a turd that turned into.
> Just finished the Hus 350 rebuild, new bearings and seals,new piston and a metal clamp on the intake bootie.
> I used a CV joint boot clamp from NAPA ,about $1.50. My son, the auto mech, poped it on easy, he does them all the time.
> Will it run? don't know, afraid to try, the squish is kind of tight. Pulls hard, OK without the plug. Maybe too much oil in the cylinder.
> I have another 350 to rebuild, hope it goes quicker. Now that I know what I'm doing.
> My daughter called, the beech in the front yard split and took out the hedge, no big hurry. its not blocking anything.
> She said there was a loud noise in the back yard, couldn't see anything, there's some big oak back there.
> Looks like a scrounge coming up.


Push through with the conversion, I've heard your difficulties with it and I wouldn't do one, but you are so close. The 310's and 390's are a great saws as is the 290, but why have the smallest saw in that family(the 290). They respond very well to a muffler mod, so well you will be amazed.
I have sold dozens of that family of saw and they are solid performers. For some reason the 310 is the one I have preferred most stock. I had one that would pull a 24 " B&C better than expected that was all stock, I was always afraid it was going to blow up it had so much power lol.
Here's a picture of one of the many I have owned.
The 350 is a great saw as well. I'll get you a few pictures of my 345 in a red wrapper with a straight handle later.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Your right, you "need" two.


After attending the saw races this week it is apparent I "need" a 346 OE and a strong 70 CC saw to complement my fleet.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My first thought was to file the blade, but in the rare instance the coil was bad I wouldn't have an option to return.
> 
> So I need to drive 20 minutes to the hardware store for a 5 cent part LOL
> 
> And yes, she is a greasy mess. I will clean that out but wanted to get it running before I start messing around. I bought the saw knowing it had ignition issues so I haven't seen it run yet.
> 
> On the good side, after my trailer and saw repair attempts were foiled I biked my daughters to the park and then to DQ so it was a good night.


I hear that svk.
I always try to make it a point to mix business and pleasure, it's foolish not to, besides the tax breaks are great on a family vacation lol. I just delivered that minty 346 to a member who lives 35 min from my inlaws. I said honey pack the kids we are taking a road trip, works for me and the wife, inlaws, and the guy I sold the saw to said I'm .
Glad you got to spend the time with the kids and got the connector is what I'm saying.
I took 6-8oz of pure nastiness out of this beast. I normally clean them up good when I get them and then keep them blown out, it never got the initial cleaning and it was just used and abused and never blown out. I love this little saw, think I will get a 241 some time soon, just because .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I hear that svk.
> I always try to make it a point to mix business and pleasure, it's foolish not to, besides the tax breaks are great on a family vacation lol. I just delivered that minty 346 to a member who lives 35 min from my inlaws. I said honey pack the kids we are taking a road trip, works for me and the wife, inlaws, and the guy I sold the saw to said I'm .
> Glad you got to spend the time with the kids and got the connector is what I'm saying.
> I took 6-8oz of pure nastiness out of this beast. I normally clean them up good when I get them and then keep them blown out, it never got the initial cleaning and it was just used and abused and never blown out. I love this little saw, think I will get a 241 some time soon, just because .View attachment 516249
> View attachment 516250
> View attachment 516251


What method did you use to de-gunk? seems there is no easy way!


----------



## Flint Mitch

Ask and ye shall receive!!

Got this today I believe it is some kind of maple. It was lying in the road this morning on the way to work. I drug it out of the way for traffic to pass. Decided to knock on the door and ask to cut it upon the way home(really just to play with my saws) 
he was very elderly and agreed since he couldn't do it himself. He also didn't appear to have much money so a tree company was out if the question. Ended up putting down the whole tree for him. I also transported the wood home in many trips with my Ford focus[emoji57]



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

And in today's episode of "you will not get anything done tonight", I'm sitting at the Vet because my cat's respiratory infection (for which I had booked an appointment for Tuesday) had gotten significantly worse today and I didn't feel comfortable waiting until next week to get him checked on. 

Still wanting to mow before dark. Time will tell.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Can anyone tell by the bark what kind of wood it is? It was quite heavy


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Fire wood. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

It's not gold but it might be silver. Maple that is, of course I'm pretty poor at wood species.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Philbert said:


> Fire wood.
> 
> Philbert


That's my plans... just curious of what it really is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thornton

It matches my underwear so it must be real tree


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> Can anyone tell by the bark what kind of wood it is? It was quite heavyView attachment 516329
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hey Mitch.
It's silver maple like cantoo said. 
I am surprised you said it was heavy. It is a hardwood, but not a very heavy one for here in michigan.
I call any decent dead standing wood snob wood. The only snob wood I won't keep for myself is ash, because it's not snobby enough LOL.
My personal favorites are 1st white oak, black locust, and then red oak.

So did you get a new car, or did you fix that one?


----------



## chipper1

Thornton said:


> It matches my underwear so it must be real tree


I need to see some pictures there Thornton, not of this , but of this "_40:1 wide open like a chicken on a chain"._


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> Hey Mitch.
> It's silver maple like cantoo said.
> I am surprised you said it was heavy. It is a hardwood, but not a very heavy one for here in michigan.
> I call any decent dead standing wood snob wood. The only snob wood I won't keep for myself is ash, because it's not snobby enough LOL.
> My personal favorites are 1st white oak, black locust, and then red oak.
> 
> So did you get a new car, or did you fix that one?


Unbelievable they fixed it. 
It is now being treated as a beater. I'm looking into a truck since work pays my fuel.
It seemed a bit green still so I'm guessing that's where the weight came from. 
I'm just happy to help someone out and use my saws at the same time[emoji16] 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What method did you use to de-gunk? seems there is no easy way!


Lots of compressed air, then wipe all the crap off my bald head with a towel, then more compressed air(it takes a lot of time to do it the first time). Sometimes I use wd40, but I do that right when I get a saw, not when I'm going to sell it. I want people to see what they will be getting not a pig with lipstick on.


svk said:


> After attending the saw races this week it is apparent I "need" a 346 OE and a strong 70 CC saw to complement my fleet.


As Mitch was just saying, ask, and well here are a few options.
I figured by now you'd know better than say that to me, no excuses now .
You mean like this. Why would you want the oe over the ne?
Hope the 441c-m will do, I sold the 460 this weekend. It didn't take much cleaning for this one to look pretty.
Mitch has first dibs on it though.


----------



## Thornton

chipper1 said:


> I need to see some pictures there Thornton, not of this , but of this "_40:1 wide open like a chicken on a chain"._


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> chipster, maybe you can go over and get it for me... I will then get up there *ASAP* ok?....


Where are you BL?
@Logger nate and his boy met me up there and wee loaded a few rounds on my trailer, I told them this is hard wood guys don't put to much on.
I even brought my mower since you said you would like to see it.
I don't see that van thumping down the blvd, where are you BL.
Since you didn't show we just left, can't hang out wait forever .
Just stop by the house, most of it will go in the log pile anyway I'll load you right up


----------



## chipper1

Thornton said:


> View attachment 516346
> View attachment 516345


That's awesome .

You ride that bad boy Thornton.


----------



## Thornton

No sir to many broken bones for me. All I do is work rodeo stock My grandson rides youth bull riding he has made it to the youth bull riding world finals 5 times now. First time at age 6


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Where are you BL?
> @Logger nate and his boy met me up there and wee loaded a few rounds on my trailer, I told them this is hard wood guys don't put to much on.
> *I even brought my mower since you said you would like to see it*.
> I don't see that van thumping down the blvd, where are you BL.View attachment 516347
> Since you didn't show we just left, can't hang out wait forever .
> Just stop by the house, most of it will go in the log pile anyway I'll load you right upView attachment 516348




cute chipster!, u never tell me u r going, then act like I took a detour over to amberg's..... gzzz... whatza guy! I brot mine too, as a logger's prime mover... thot we might get in a drag race or two...best 2 out of 3... don't sweat the nitrous button and bottle chipster, they are empty... ! 



"two xMarks coming to the line now... one is staged, now the other... now both... R lane, one from N L lane, one from S.... one inches... lites set, one is deep..."

"both are staged... tree is dropping... its GREEN and they are off..., 2 good launches!! "

"L lane from the S flies down the quarter... one hand on the steering bars, the other in the air... "

"R lane looks to be stuck in taffy, although engine roaring... S has literally flown by him... and R lane has look on face as to say:

...."

L lane stops the clocks at 11.67.... et and is  WINNER!!

all the AS guys who came to watch are applauding the winner from the S! L lane takes the win this round... best 2 out of 3, and L lane has 2 wins!



next round and we have pulling up into the bleach box a custom built .....


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Lots of compressed air, then wipe all the crap of my bald head with a towel, then more compressed air(it takes a lot of time to do it the first time). Sometimes I use wd40, but I do that right when I get a saw, not when I'm going to sell it. I want people to see what they will be getting not a pig with lipstick on.
> As Mitch was just saying, ask, and well here are a few options.
> I figured by now you'd know better than say that to me, no excuses now .
> You mean like this. Why would you want the oe over the ne?View attachment 516342
> Hope the 441c-m will do, I sold the 460 this weekend. It didn't take much cleaning for this one to look pretty.
> Mitch has first dibs on it though.
> View attachment 516343
> View attachment 516344


The OE gets to compete in the 45cc and under class. In the stock class nothing else stands a chance.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Where are you BL?
> @Logger nate and his boy met me up there and wee loaded a few rounds on my trailer, I told them this is hard wood guys don't put to much on.
> I even brought my mower since you said you would like to see it.
> I don't see that van thumping down the blvd, where are you BL.View attachment 516347
> Since you didn't show we just left, can't hang out wait forever .
> Just stop by the house, most of it will go in the log pile anyway I'll load you right upView attachment 516348


Nice load!


----------



## MustangMike

The 029/390 conversion is running well, idles, runs clean, and tachs right up. Weather permitting I hope to put it in some real wood tomorrow. Compression is just modest, so I'm not expecting an animal, but it was cheap ($25 for the saw and $60 for all the parts). I also converted it with a clutch drum, bearing & 7 pin rim I had left over from a 460.

The Walbro carb (which will fit 044/440 & 046/460) was worth the $25!

FYI, I think 029 is smaller than a 290.

Re: Cleaning ... I don't claim to get it perfect, but usually take the thick gunk off with a screw driver, the often fill a bucket with hot water & soap with a brush, or use WD-40, depending.

Also did a bike ride in over 90 degree weather today, can't count how many glasses of fluid I have consumed this evening! Did not ride aggressively, but still clocked 44.4 MPH on the downhill! All rides are net net flat in the end, so if you go downhill, you went uphill!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cute chipster!, u never tell me u r going, then act like I took a detour over to amberg's..... gzzz... whatza guy! I brot mine too, as a logger's prime mover... thot we might get in a drag race or two...best 2 out of 3... don't sweat the nitrous button and bottle chipster, they are empty... !
> 
> 
> 
> "two xMarks coming to the line now... one is staged, now the other... now both... R lane, one from N L lane, one from S.... one inches... lites set, one is deep..."
> 
> "both are staged... tree is dropping... its GREEN and they are off..., 2 good launches!! "
> 
> "L lane from the S flies down the quarter... one hand on the steering bars, the other in the air... "
> 
> "R lane looks to be stuck in taffy, although engine roaring... S has literally flown by him... and R lane has look on face as to say:
> 
> ...."
> 
> L lane stops the clocks at 11.67.... et and is  WINNER!!
> 
> all the AS guys who came to watch are applauding the winner from the S! L lane takes the win this round... best 2 out of 3, and L lane has 2 wins!
> 
> 
> 
> next round and we have pulling up into the bleach box a custom built .....


That's funny BL is .
Did some one say "tree is dropping", and all the AS guys grab their fastest scrounging gear, and their done it's a new record.
& 3" BL Texas steaks for everyone .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The 029/390 conversion is running well, idles, runs clean, and tachs right up. Weather permitting I hope to put it in some real wood tomorrow. Compression is just modest, so I'm not expecting an animal, but it was cheap ($25 for the saw and $60 for all the parts). I also converted it with a clutch drum, bearing & 7 pin rim I had left over from a 460.
> 
> The Walbro carb (which will fit 044/440 & 046/460) was worth the $25!
> 
> FYI, I think 029 is smaller than a 290.
> 
> Re: Cleaning ... I don't claim to get it perfect, but usually take the thick gunk off with a screw driver, the often fill a bucket with hot water & soap with a brush, or use WD-40, depending.
> 
> Also did a bike ride in over 90 degree weather today, can't count how many glasses of fluid I have consumed this evening! Did not ride aggressively, but still clocked 44.4 MPH on the downhill! All rides are net net flat in the end, so if you go downhill, you went uphill!


That's good to hear Mike.
Sounds like a fun project for sure.
The 029 is a tad smaller than the 290 for sure, maybe @SawTroll will make a surprise visit to tell un some of those details.
Good morning ST .
We used to check our speeds downhill skiing with GPS, that was pretty fun, but I must say I was never going that fast .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The OE gets to compete in the 45cc and under class. In the stock class nothing else stands a chance.


Well, I'm still alive, I'm still learning.
That's one of the things I love so much about this site, there is always so much opportunity to learn.
Now I know.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice load!


Thanks for the help Nate LOL.
The guy on the skid threw them on there no problem, gotta love those type of scrounges.
It cost me a bottle of gatorade and a couple gallons of fuel in the Suburban, as I was going to that side of town to do a mowing job.
Next time I'll get a picture for you. The whole thing is I'm helping him to get these logs out of there so it needs to happen as quick as possible. He almost always wants talk after loading, but wants the work done first so I follow suite, as that's how it should be anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Thornton said:


> No sir to many broken bones for me. All I do is work rodeo stock My grandson rides youth bull riding he has made it to the youth bull riding world finals 5 times now. First time at age 6


So you did ride a bit then.
I talk a whole lot of bull lol.
I've ridden all sorts of dirt bikes, road bikes(crotch rockets), equipment, and all that and get the broken bones for sure.
That's crazy, ridding that young, but then again it's just what you are raised around I guess.
Do you happen to have any pictures, or are there any videos of him riding, I would love to show my son who is 8.


----------



## MustangMike

The old 029s had a 45 mm piston, then they went to 029 Super/290 at 46 mm (about 55 cc instead of 50). Then the 310 has a 47 mm piston (59 cc) and the 039/390 has a 49 mm piston (64 cc).

Unbelievable that they all inter change (P&C).

So I increased the size of this little thing by over 25%!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *That's funny BL is .*Did some one say "tree is dropping", and all the AS guys grab their fastest scrounging gear, and their done it's a new record.& _3" BL Texas steaks for everyone _.



yes!  the 3" Texas Monster NY Strip EXTREME! served on platters... not dinner plates!!! 




done to perfection.* Medium Rare* @ 124-126F internal...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *That's funny BL is .* .



AS crew: 

BL: _aw-w, shucks!_


----------



## Country bumpkin

chipper1 said:


> Too bad I'm not a lot closer to you CB.
> Welcome to AS .
> You have also found one of the best threads on the internet, enjoy .


Same here. Seems every time I cut hay I find where more mature trees have fallen. Been watching site for a while & didn't take much to pull me in


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had this unwelcomed scrounge drop into my front yard this morning... THUD! as a nasty storm rolled in and thru... wasn't too excited about having to cut it up and clean up etc. wasn't really on my agenda today... from about 40' up... twisted 180 from trunk to ground as the wind sent it sailing...nearly took out my yard lights. that would have super PO'd me... grr! in 2 pcs and quite heavy! a scroungy widow maker right in my front yard.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but as luck would have it, it was tree trash pick up day... and 20 mins after I started to fuss with limb, think about cutting it up, etc. city's crews showed up. I went and asked them if I hauled to curb would they take it... the driver of one big trucks looked down at me from his driver's seat and went:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so to the curb the widow maker went...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it came from high up in the rustling pines


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but soon the city showed up... and with the ease of a soaring sparrow... snip, clip, lift, dump... and she was gone!.... (didn't even touch my grass!  )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some quick housekeeping, too... and my unwelcome scrounge was finally a welcome sight! as in: _gone!_ 




I took a metal rake, broom etc and swept the roadway and my drive clean and new!


----------



## SawTroll

chipper1 said:


> That's good to hear Mike.
> Sounds like a fun project for sure.
> The 029 is a tad smaller than the 290 for sure, maybe @SawTroll will make a surprise visit to tell un some of those details.
> Good morning ST .
> We used to check our speeds downhill skiing with GPS, that was pretty fun, but I must say I was never going that fast .




Good morning! 

The 029 is 54.1cc, the 029 Super and MS290 are 56.5cc.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Niko, I was searching all over for the size of the base 029, but could not find it (other than the piston size of 45 mm).

So basically, I got an 18.5% increase in displacement, not bad! (Piston increase from 45 mm to 49 mm).

Makes sense, approximately 2.5 cc for each mm increase of the piston.

029 - 45 mm - 54.1 cc
290 (& Super) - 46 mm - 56.5 cc
310 - 47 mm - 59 cc
390 - 49 mm - 64.1 cc

If the T-Storms clear, I will try to do some real cutting with it today.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Thanks Niko, I was searching all over for the size of the base 029, but could not find it (other than the piston size of 45 mm).
> 
> So basically, I got an 18.5% increase in displacement, not bad! (Piston increase from 45 mm to 49 mm).
> 
> Makes sense, approximately 2.5 cc for each mm increase of the piston.
> 
> 029 - 45 mm - 54.1 cc
> 290 (& Super) - 46 mm - 56.5 cc
> 310 - 47 mm - 59 cc
> 390 - 49 mm - 64.1 cc
> 
> If the T-Storms clear, I will try to do some real cutting with it today.


Know that I know most of the saws from Googling them hundreds of times and reading post from @SawTroll I just look on the saw after I buy them now lol. I know the basics, but find the exact info very easy to find so I don't waste valuable space in my head as there is only so much storage space left . I can post some links you can save later, as I'm on my phone now, if you would like. One tip is to skip the AS search as it sucks and just google search what info you want and put "forum" behind it.
So I would search "ms290 vs 029 forum" or "stihl 029 super specs" in the google search. You may find it here, but I always have another tab or widow open as I'm always multi tasking when on here.
Here's an ms290 I sold this month.
And here is a nice example of the 029 from a while ago. I just missed a very clean one for 150. Oh well, can't get them all. The good thing is I was able to grab up it's nemesis the 346 oe that I had pictures of a few post ago.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the help Nate LOL.
> The guy on the skid threw them on there no problem, gotta love those type of scrounges.
> It cost me a bottle of gatorade and a couple gallons of fuel in the Suburban, as I was going to that side of town to do a mowing job.
> Next time I'll get a picture for you. The whole thing is I'm helping him to get these logs out of there so it needs to happen as quick as possible. He almost always wants talk after loading, but wants the work done first so I follow suite, as that's how it should be anyway.


Actually I didn't mean to put  in there but that works  lol. Nice scrounge btw, sounds like you been busy.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Actually I didn't mean to put  in there but that works  lol. Nice scrounge btw, sounds like you been busy.


That's funny Nate. I should put that right in my signature, as I like pictures.
I'll get another video of my new to me little plastic saw cutting up a few pieces of that wood late tonight.
But for now I just have this short one of it in a piece of red oak, and the longer one is a piece of very hard dry ash.
Still getting a feel for it, but enjoying it for sure.


----------



## chipper1

Country bumpkin said:


> Same here. Seems every time I cut hay I find where more mature trees have fallen. Been watching site for a while & didn't take much to pull me in


I'm sure there are a few guys down your way who would like to come get a tree or two out of the fields for you.
We're glad to have you here CB.


----------



## MustangMike

I was able to find 029 Super and 290 specs in Google search, but not the regular 029 (except in cubic inches, not cc s and I did not want to convert).


----------



## Country bumpkin

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure there are a few guys down your way who would like to come get a tree or two out of the fields for you.
> We're glad to have you here CB.


Thanks! Buddy has a big ole pecan tree about 3 1/2 ft. through that lightning got last yr.


----------



## chipper1

Country bumpkin said:


> Thanks! Buddy has a big ole pecan tree about 3 1/2 ft. through that lightning got last yr.


If I was there I'd be more than happy to help out, sounds like fun.
Well at least the cutting part LOL.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was able to find 029 Super and 290 specs in Google search, but not the regular 029 (except in cubic inches, not cc s and I did not want to convert).


I get that Mike. All I searched was "stihl 029 specs" and here is what I got. 
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=stihl+029+specs&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
I've got my computer pretty trained on what to look for. Sometimes it makes me bummed out when on a different one and I can't find something easily found on mine. Then other times I get frustrated when I can't find something I know should be there on mine.
Here's the last video of the 2145, enjoy .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today brought a welcomed scrounge as compared to the unwelcomed one yesterday! next door to my previouse oak scrounge... directly across the street from me, I hear some saws... and when I get outside after some coffee and fun AS posts n messages... I see the H. Tree Team has come up from Houston...




at the bottom of pix u can see end of my driveway. and under the Tree Team's truck u can see what I spotted....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

they were here all day, and later in afternoon the pile of limbed limbs had only gotten larger. I wanted to inquire about the wood, did they want it or not?... but hemmd n hawed over it... YN, NY, YN will I or wont I inquire?... kinda thot I would not... not bother them, etc. besides I dint what to hear: NO. lol... I could plainly see they were real busy and working hard... could see limbs coming down via ropes etc. and plenty of brush to shred...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but decided to take dog for walk and as I walked by inquired as to speak English? Yes! so talked about the wood, and sure enough take what you want! . they also removed some smaller stuff off the truck and tossed it down to get added to the pile. the wood is white oak, pin oak and some pecan... workx or me! sweet deal, imo. 

clean cut oaks, etc... all delimbed...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounge cart load #1:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, I got 3 more loads, too. all in all, a pretty nice scrounge and certainly ideally situated. curb to curb u mite say! and some really great urban logging, if u ask me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

they offered me bigger chunks, too... I said I dint really need it as I had a bunch to split as it was. and it was hot out! later on I let them know I would take some more of the smaller stuff on truck, but they were getting to end of day and dint want to dig it out. this is what I did not take:




prob a lot more further in the truck, too. but I only caught up to them at day's end...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tree tools the Tree Team arborists used today:

ropes, belts, hand tools, helmets, harnesses, etc. Stihl MS 311 and a Stihl MS193T saws. nice rope!!



also, a working Stihl T-handle MS 201T ...



I know the residence well. knew the previous owner well. imo, too many trees. and he let it get a bit overgrown. the Tree Team did a really nice job cleaning up the place, although imo... still too many trees. I wouldn't like a place with so many trees. especially in fall! lol. but, crisp and clean it looks now thanks to the Tree Team's attention to detail. looks like the place is ready for a Sunday Show n Shine... 

and I was very appreciative for the free, easy scrounge just a few feet from my front drive... all in all, a good day scrounging...

postscript: later in eve I got to some mowing and had a camp fire going, as well. I always like to be sure to burn some of the wood first day of a good scrounge. its a tradition of mine. so I got some of the lighter stuff and added it to my camp fire on other side of yard... I liked it, Brutus liked it even more so...


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was on a canoe trip for the past week and out of cell service. Did some real firewood scrounging out there but not much for pics. Weather was mostly crappy but we slayed the fish when we could get out. We had three awesome meals of fish cooked in various methods.
> 
> It was a Murphy's law type of trip. We destroyed 4 new rain suits on our way in, broke or lost three rods and two reels, and I forgot to pack my sleeping bag, sweatshirt, and swimsuit. But we had many good times too.
> 
> Here's a cedar log I scrounged from a forest fire area that had started burning from the inside out when the fire came through.
> View attachment 514082


Cool


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> Been off in the wilds of the French River just off lake Nippising. Caught a few fish and swatted mosquitos. Beautiful spot.


I've been up that way a few times myself. Nice country up there, and not bad where I live too.


----------



## Marine5068

A few pieces of Sugar Maple scrounged from Hydro cuts and just up the road from me.
I Love Maple.


----------



## MustangMike

Can you train my computer??? Can't tell you how many times I searched for that using different wording w/o finding it!

Gave the little 029/390 a workout yesterday, runs good, but nothing to write home about. Fast on small to medium size wood, but craps out easily on the larger stuff. I guess it is good as a homeowner/backup saw. It was an interesting project, cheap, and a learning experience. I'm likely too spoiled by my other saws to appreciate this thing.

Then I spent 2.5 hours milling some Shag Bark Hickory, made 7 boards all over 6' long and over 6" wide (all a full 2" thick). Also downloaded an app for the computer to re size my pics, so I can share!!! Milling was done with my Smittybilt ported 046.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Can you train my computer??? Can't tell you how many times I searched for that using different wording w/o fining it!
> 
> Gave the little 029/390 a workout yesterday, runs good, but nothing to write home about. Fast on small to medium size wood, but craps out easily on the larger stuff. I guess it is good as a homeowner/backup saw. It was an interesting project, cheap, and a learning experience. I'm likely too spoiled by my other saws to appreciate this thing.
> 
> Then I spent 2.5 hours milling some Shag Bark Hickory, made 7 boards all over 6' long and over 6" wide (all a full 2" thick). Also downloaded an app for the computer to re size my pics, so I can share!!! Milling was done with my Smittybilt ported 046.


Maybe lol. Sure can be frustrating when you know the info is out there all over the net. Many times I will also search what I'm looking for and then put the specific site such as AS. It amazes me that google and other search engines can direct you to where they believe you want to go based on their algorithms.
The sad thing is how often they get it right. The thing that bothers be is when I have already bought an item and they keep putting all sorts of ads in on all the sites I'm on.

The little farm/ranch saws are great saws when you expectations are realistic, but once you've tasted the good stuff, it is hard to go back. That being said we have a tendency to over focus on saws and not look at other aspects of gathering/processing wood that are just as important. The Huskee splitters you and I have are painfully slow but get the job done, much like a farm/ranch saw does. I enjoy playing with saws so that is a biggy for me, but if I had a nice fab shop set up or available the huskee splitter would be down the road just like the farm/ranch saws are . 
Did you mod the muffler on the 029/390 because they are very choked up. If you did I would check the compression and give it a good amount of break in time on some conventional 2 stroke oil not synthetic. The lubricating properties of synthetic oil slow the actual break in process substantially. 
I also find these saws hard to get a good tune on so they will perform well, did you tach tune it, or ear and performance.

I think one of the next phases of learning for me will be how to sharpen well and I have been considering a square grinder. I know I can get some business both local and shipped to me if I get one. You know what a good square grind can do with so much more cutter working for you .
So any tips or direction from you guys would be greatly appreciated as I have never been taught the finer aspects of sharpening. I have read a fair amount and do progressively grind my rakers(yes grind, I ain't filing those things LOL).

That wood looks very nice. 
I will be bringing 6-10'+ logs to another AS members on Tuesday to have them milled into cant's for a GTG up this way in August. It would take me forever to do it with the alaskan sawmill, a bunch of fuel and oil, as well as a lot of chain sharpening. It will take me more time to load the logs and to drive there than to mill them up . Besides it will be a great time and he will burn all the slabs we cut.

I just sold my last 460 this past weekend so I will be looking for another, great saws for sure.


----------



## Logger nate

Cut another small load of red fir tops and a few pine rounds for camp fire wood sales.
The hot dry weather is good for drying wood but not so good for forest fires.


----------



## Country bumpkin

Yep I know how you feel. I use the small plastic stihls for fence rows. The 029/290 ain't a bad saw but the pro series will spoil ya quick!


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Can you train my computer??? Can't tell you how many times I searched for that using different wording w/o finding it!
> 
> Gave the little 029/390 a workout yesterday, runs good, but nothing to write home about. Fast on small to medium size wood, but craps out easily on the larger stuff. I guess it is good as a homeowner/backup saw. It was an interesting project, cheap, and a learning experience. I'm likely too spoiled by my other saws to appreciate this thing.
> 
> Then I spent 2.5 hours milling some Shag Bark Hickory, made 7 boards all over 6' long and over 6" wide (all a full 2" thick). Also downloaded an app for the computer to re size my pics, so I can share!!! Milling was done with my Smittybilt ported 046.


Nice pics. That Hickory sure is nice lookin lumber. I should try the set-up like you there. I haven't tried milling because I don't want to spend a bunch on a CSM. I have some nice hardwoods here to do it with too.
What did you do to make you guide?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> A few pieces of Sugar Maple scrounged from Hydro cuts and just up the road from me.
> *I Love Maple.*
> View attachment 516545
> View attachment 516546



know what u mean. as I hauled in that oak scrounge yesterday I could smell the aroma of fresh cut oak! a very woodsie flavor, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Can you train my computer??? Can't tell you how many times I searched for that using different wording w/o finding it!
> 
> Gave the little 029/390 a workout yesterday, runs good, but nothing to write home about. Fast on small to medium size wood, but craps out easily on the larger stuff. I guess it is good as a homeowner/backup saw. It was an interesting project, cheap, and a learning experience. I'm likely too spoiled by my other saws to appreciate this thing.
> 
> Then I spent 2.5 hours milling some Shag Bark Hickory, made 7 boards all over 6' long and over 6" wide (all a full 2" thick). Also downloaded an app for the computer to re size my pics, so I can share!!! Milling was done with my Smittybilt ported 046.



some good looking lumber thee MM! what do u plan to do with it?...


----------



## DX250

This is what happens the word firewood to a co-worker. 2 5x8 trailer loads of pine and 2 loads mixed Oak and I think popular with 3 more waiting in his backyard.







Sent from this thing that doesn't ever seem to work right.


----------



## chipper1

DX250 said:


> This is what happens the word firewood to a co-worker. 2 5x8 trailer loads of pine and 2 loads mixed Oak and I think popular with 3 more waiting in his backyard.
> 
> View attachment 516712
> 
> 
> View attachment 516713
> 
> 
> Sent from this thing that doesn't ever seem to work right.


Welcome to AS DX250.
It looks like your going to need to put some more fill in behind the pole building if you keep getting that much wood.
Do you burn a lot down that way.
I have a few friends on the N and NE side of Atlanta as well as a BIL on the NE side.
Where abouts are you down there.


----------



## DX250

I am on the north east side of Atlanta. This is the first year burning for me. I figure I will burn about 2 maybe 3 cords myself and that is just because I have a 110 year old 1800 sqft house with no insulation in the walls. I am shooting for 6 cord total as I am going to be keeping an elderly neighbor and friend in firewood this winter. I forgot that all the wood from my coworker was cut to length ( too long for my stove) and stacked for the last 5 months.

Sent from this thing that doesn't ever seem to work right.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DX250 said:


> This is what happens the word firewood to a co-worker. 2 5x8 trailer loads of pine and 2 loads mixed Oak and I think popular with 3 more waiting in his backyard.
> 
> View attachment 516712
> 
> 
> View attachment 516713
> 
> 
> Sent from this thing that doesn't ever seem to work right.



nice stack of firewood. on a cold winter's night... and needing more stix for fireplace... that would be a pleasant site to see... of course, i'd have some closer to back door! lol


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> some good looking lumber thee MM! what do u plan to do with it?...



First, I think I will make some work benches with a vice on them, for me and a few relatives. Then maybe some shelves, unless other requests come in.


----------



## MustangMike

Marine5068 said:


> What did you do to make you guide?



I made an 8' long guide from a piece of treated 5/4 decking on the bottom and a untreated 2X8 on the top. Both sides have a 2" lip, so it is reverseable.

I may make a longer one in the future, but I wanted to start small.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Did you mod the muffler on the 029/390 because they are very choked up. If you did I would check the compression and give it a good amount of break in time on some conventional 2 stroke oil not synthetic. The lubricating properties of synthetic oil slow the actual break in process substantially.
> I also find these saws hard to get a good tune on so they will perform well, did you tach tune it, or ear and performance.
> 
> I think one of the next phases of learning for me will be how to sharpen well and I have been considering a square grinder. I know I can get some business both local and shipped to me if I get one. You know what a good square grind can do with so much more cutter working for you



I did a muff mod and timing advance. Cuts very fast in the small & medium stuff, but the AM cylinders are known for modest compression, which likely hurts the torque (it may improve a little with more break in, but I'm not going to be unrealistic).

I do square by hand, with a six sided file (don't use the triangular ones, they hit the straps on the opposite side too much). File from the outside in, and try to maintain 45 degrees back and 45 degrees down for hardwood.

I found this to be very helpful: http:www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> First, I think I will make some work benches with a vice on them, for me and a few relatives. Then maybe some shelves, unless other requests come in.



good idea! those thick tops would make nice work benches...  I hope u will post some pix of them done and in-progress... will u seal the wood? or let it air dry?...


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> First, I think I will make some work benches with a vice on them, for me and a few relatives. Then maybe some shelves, unless other requests come in.


Those be some hefty shelves at 2" thick. I got some 2"x10"x8' long Yellow West Coast Pine from a friend that I still need to mold into shelves for my old crucibles from the foundry and some other old pottery to display. I made some heavy steel brackets in the welding shop for them from 1/4"x2" thick steel plate material.
Nothing better than real solid wood for table tops, bench tops and shelves. I'd like to build some Maple wall cabinets for all my fishing reels too , some day.


----------



## dancan

One of my carpenter buddies called wanting to know if I wanted some wood scraps for firewood , he even delivered it 







Scrounge where you can


----------



## MustangMike

I would not burn that dimensional lumber!


----------



## Thornton

dancan said:


> One of my carpenter buddies called wanting to know if I wanted some wood scraps for for Thornton a new duck blind , he even delivered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge where you can



New duck blind for me you are awesome Dancan


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little more milling this morning, I believe this is Pig Nut Hickory. Made 4 - 2" boards 7' X 13-14". Looks like I will get another piece out of that log, and the short portion of the log (in the back of pic #3) I plan to make into 4" X 4" legs.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> One of my carpenter buddies called wanting to know if I wanted some wood scraps for firewood , he even delivered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge where you can


I like his scrap wood. I need me some of those friends.
You can even build a firewood shed with that stuff, or whatever.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Did a little more milling this morning, I believe this is Pig Nut Hickory. Made 4 - 2" boards 7' X 13-14". Looks like I will get another piece out of that log, and the short portion of the log (in the back of pic #3) I plan to make into 4" X 4" legs.


Nice work Mike.
I need to "get my milling on"


----------



## stihly dan

Almost done stacking it. That scrounge was a little excessive.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load of wood there. My older daughter is in Derry.

This is a mix of Oak, Hard Maple and Black Birch.


----------



## DFK

M. Mike:
You going to mill that "Humungo" Oak log????

David


----------



## MustangMike

DFK said:


> M. Mike:
> You going to mill that "Humungo" Oak log????
> 
> David



That is the plan, but I am still contemplating how to get it done! If I mount the guide in the usual manner, the bar will likely not reach through.

I'm thinking of starting the cut free hand, go deep enough to bury the bar, then mount the guide on the outside of the log. I can then insert the bar in the cut w/o cutting my support and the bar should reach through the edge.

That Red Oak is over 40" diameter and 12' long. I also think I may make 2 - 6' plus pieces out of it to make it easier to handle.

That log is located next to his septic fields, so I could not get heavy equipment in there even if I had it. What ever I decide to do with it, I'm sure it will be a challenge.

I also plan to make a few smaller "Table Tops" by just cutting a few rounds. I have saved several rounds for that purpose, including the stump.

I also still have most of the Shag Bark Hickory trunk, another large Pig Nut Hickory trunk, and another large Red Oak trunk still to be processed. And everyone thought I was going to have all this "free time" in retirement!


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> I would not burn that dimensional lumber!



Mike , there was handy 30 2x4's in there , from 7' to 14' and a bunch of 2' ones , they're all safe LOL
I delivered the "rick" of short ready to burn stuff this morning .


----------



## svk

Had planned to rip the back up saws in some aspen Sunday but my 4 hour roofing project turned into a 12 hour project. 

I did split and haul out a half cord of aspen on Saturday. Checked my full sun stacks and they are crispy dry after two months.


----------



## dancan

Well , the temps are still in the mid 80's up here , bleh ...
I had some logs that I saved for sawing so I figured I'd go get them .
Some of them I was able to load by hand , a couple of the others were the reason I setup the crane for .

















It worked quite well  
Until the battery pack for the winch died 
Had to grab the manuel backup winch and got it done 
















I did bring a few rounds home for firewood and got them split up .






I sure wish LoggerNate and his son were here , I wouldn't have needed to work that hard to load the trailer LOL


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Well , the temps are still in the mid 80's up here , bleh ...
> I had some logs that I saved for sawing so I figured I'd go get them .
> Some of them I was able to load by hand , a couple of the others were the reason I setup the crane for .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked quite well
> Until the battery pack for the winch died
> Had to grab the manuel backup winch and got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did bring a few rounds home for firewood and got them split up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish LoggerNate and his son were here , I wouldn't have needed to work that hard to load the trailer LOL


 nice haul Dancan. only 80's?  that load would have looked good in the old Danvan


----------



## svk

I love when boxes of saw parts and chain arrive from fellow AS members!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm glad somebody started this thread. I know I'm late to the party but I brought wood!  

So I have been hunting down free dead ash for months. I cant cut/haul it fast enough. Its everywhere. (Central Ohio). Couple questions, and I'm not even going to bring that spider guy in for a moisture meter war but these trees are dead standing. Excellent wood. 2 weeks after bucking/stacking most of this ash is deeply dry cracked and *LOOKS* as if I could split it and throw it right in the stove. When I'm cutting this stuff in the feild it doesnt look good enough to burn quite yet but a couple weeks sitting here stacked and it looks like its been sitting here for a couple years. So if I get as much of it split as fast as I can and let it sit out through our 2 dryest months (Aug, Sep) will this stuff be good by December? I have burnt a little of it when I was test burning my craigslist stoves and after it got hot all I got out of the stack was a little steam and heat. No thick smoke. No garbage.


----------



## svk

Should be good to burn. Ash normally dries fast.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Another thing I noticed was it leaves alot of ash in the stove. I burnt for just a couple hours and I shoveled quite a bit of ash out of the stove the next day. Is that just how ash is? Is that why they call it "ASH"?!


----------



## MustangMike

Ash is one (if not the) fastest drying hardwoods out there, and if it is already dead when you are cutting it, I'm sure it will be good for this year.

But if some of the trunks are large & straight, you may want to mill some of it. Don't forget, this stuff likely will never grow back again. Properly stored lumber could be a very valuable commodity. Conversely, it has no "extra" value as firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Another thing I noticed was it leaves alot of ash in the stove. I burnt for just a couple hours and I shoveled quite a bit of ash out of the stove the next day. Is that just how ash is? Is that why they call it "ASH"?!



Ash has high BTUs, but does leave a lot of ash, and does not coal as well as some other woods (maybe because it dries so fast). For example, Black Cherry has less BTUs, but seems to coal up better.

Ash is very hard and relatively light, splits easily, and is often used for things like wheelbarrow and shovel handles.


----------



## woodchip rookie

What do you mean by "properly stored"? Like locked up in a bank?  Or the the tops of the stacks covered outside?


----------



## MustangMike

Covered outside, or in a garage or basement. Has to be off the ground with spacers between the wood.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Today's scrounge. I helped a friend of mine today haul his wood to his house. This was at his dad's house 11 miles away. The power lines run through his dad's property and the power company came through and clear cut 30' on both sides of the lines. They cut all the trees down and chipped the brush then piled all the logs at the edge on the woods.
My buddy skidded all the logs out and bucked them up and we met up this morning at 8am and I loaded my Bobcat back in the trailer at 10pm.... Good long day of log hauling, we ended up with 8 full trailer loads. 7'x14' dump trailer


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh dear....I'm gettin ONE TREE at a time. Thats a serious score.


----------



## chipper1

DX250 said:


> I am on the north east side of Atlanta. This is the first year burning for me. I figure I will burn about 2 maybe 3 cords myself and that is just because I have a 110 year old 1800 sqft house with no insulation in the walls. I am shooting for 6 cord total as I am going to be keeping an elderly neighbor and friend in firewood this winter. I forgot that all the wood from my coworker was cut to length ( too long for my stove) and stacked for the last 5 months.
> 
> Sent from this thing that doesn't ever seem to work right.


The main thing is good dry wood. Makes up for a lot of other problems.
Bummer it was all the long length, but free is free.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I did a muff mod and timing advance. Cuts very fast in the small & medium stuff, but the AM cylinders are known for modest compression, which likely hurts the torque (it may improve a little with more break in, but I'm not going to be unrealistic).
> 
> I do square by hand, with a six sided file (don't use the triangular ones, they hit the straps on the opposite side too much). File from the outside in, and try to maintain 45 degrees back and 45 degrees down for hardwood.
> 
> I found this to be very helpful: http:www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


Yes, the AM cylinders look very similar to stock ones in many instances, but are sometimes lacking in performance.
I have one on a 357xp athat was on it when I bought it and it does well.

Thanks Mike. I have never done square before, but want to learn. 
i have seen that link before and I already have it saved, now it's time to be reading back through all those older linka I've found.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Oh dear....I'm gettin ONE TREE at a time. Thats a serious score.


Welcome to AS WC rookie.

It's ok, don't try to keep up with us michiganders yet LOL.
No doubt you will catch up someday.


----------



## chipper1

Woodyjiw said:


> Today's scrounge. I helped a friend of mine today haul his wood to his house. This was at his dad's house 11 miles away. The power lines run through his dad's property and the power company came through and clear cut 30' on both sides of the lines. They cut all the trees down and chipped the brush then piled all the logs at the edge on the woods.
> My buddy skidded all the logs out and bucked them up and we met up this morning at 8am and I loaded my Bobcat back in the trailer at 10pm.... Good long day of log hauling, we ended up with 8 full trailer loads. 7'x14' dump trailer


Nice score neighbor.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Did a little more milling this morning, I believe this is Pig Nut Hickory. Made 4 - 2" boards 7' X 13-14". Looks like I will get another piece out of that log, and the short portion of the log (in the back of pic #3) I plan to make into 4" X 4" legs.



lookin' good! ~

you make it look so easy... just sittn' here after a day's work on my 'new' outdoor workbench, items used scrounged off the curb... making trash showroom-like, if u know what I mean... and loggerin' up with some good Buzz Martin C&W logging tunes playing in the background... woos' uncle... The Singing Logger...

my fav:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Buzz+Martin+Model+A&&view=detail&mid=720D89FD9D74876CA1FE720D89FD9D74876CA1FE&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihly dan said:


> Almost done stacking it. *That scrounge was a little excessive*.



never too much spare time, $$, free beer, women... land... and/or firewood!


----------



## Woodyjiw

woodchip rookie said:


> Oh dear....I'm gettin ONE TREE at a time. Thats a serious score.


Thanks, it helps having some equipment, that would have taken quite awhile to cut, load and haul by hand... Keep at it, it's an addiction....


----------



## Philbert

Just spent several days around Duluth, MN doing storm cleanup. Lots of free firewood stacked along the roads; lots more if you offer to help. Spruce, pine, birch, maple, . . .

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Just finished a camping trip around Georgian Bay, the north channel of Huron, Superior north of Sault Ste Marie, then down through Michigan from Mackinaw through Frankenmuth, Port Huron and back across into Canada, up the west coast of Huron and home. 
Didn't scrounge any wood but I burned plenty of it and then put potatoes in the coals!


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> I've been up that way a few times myself. Nice country up there, and not bad where I live too.


I've driven hwy 7 through there and it's beautiful.


----------



## JustJeff

Don't ask me why it posted the same pic twice. I'm a low tech man in a high tech world. Lol.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Great pic!


----------



## svk

Awesome vintage night at the wood lot. 

Got the Super Mini back together, the recoil fixed on the Mac, and the EZ was ready to rip. 

After a cord of bucking,it's clear I need carb kits on the Mini and the Mac. 

The free to me EZ continues to impress. 





@mortalitool rippin with the EZ


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Awesome vintage night at the wood lot.
> 
> Got the Super Mini back together, the recoil fixed on the Mac, and the EZ was ready to rip.
> 
> After a cord of bucking,it's clear I need carb kits on the Mini and the Mac.
> 
> The free to me EZ continues to impress.
> 
> View attachment 517383
> View attachment 517384
> View attachment 517385
> 
> @mortalitool rippin with the EZ
> View attachment 517386



I like them all, but the Mac is my fav....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 517345
> View attachment 517345
> Just finished a camping trip around Georgian Bay, the north channel of Huron, Superior north of Sault Ste Marie, then down through Michigan from Mackinaw through Frankenmuth, Port Huron and back across into Canada, up the west coast of Huron and home.
> Didn't scrounge any wood but I burned plenty of it *and then put potatoes in the coals!*



imo, the ultimate spud!


----------



## chucker

!sweet, looking fleet of old power there steve! gotta like them old finger numb'ers and appreciate the newer hand savers... in about ten or fifteen years from now with your newer toy's the same thing will probably be said by some other young gun handling the huskies an jred saws of today....


----------



## MustangMike

They look nice, but I can't take using a saw w/o AV. Did it for years, but not any more. An 044 is vintage enough for me!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> !sweet, looking fleet of old power there steve! gotta like them old finger numb'ers and appreciate the newer hand savers... in about ten or fifteen years from now with your newer toy's the same thing will probably be said by some other young gun handling the huskies an jred saws of today....





MustangMike said:


> They look nice, but I can't take using a saw w/o AV. Did it for years, but not any more. An 044 is vintage enough for me!



Yup that Mac especially lets you know it's there. I see why heimannm says the 7-10 is his favorite saw for 20 minutes a day LOL. The Super Mini has rubber AV so it isn't too bad and the EZ is fairly smooth.


----------



## MustangMike

"Batman in a Bathtub"

OK, so that is how Car & Driver describes this thing:

What has 173 Hp, is less than 1,800 lbs, has 3 wheels and performance between a car & a motorcycle?

It is called a Polaris Slingshot, and when one of them came up behind my Mustang yesterday, I though it had fallen out of a Sci Fi movie!

He was coming up behind me like a Bat otta H***, and I think he thought I would be easy prey, but the hidden SC under the Mustang's hood saved the day, and I was soon getting some enthusiastic "thumbs up".

Let me tell ya, these things look like they came from outer space, and they are not slow! It is a pretty cool looking vehicle if you are looking for a low cost alternative to an AC Cobra!

Search the net, you will see what I mean!


----------



## MustangMike

This is it:

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/slingshot/slingshot-slr


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Well , the temps are still in the mid 80's up here , bleh ...
> I had some logs that I saved for sawing so I figured I'd go get them .
> Some of them I was able to load by hand , a couple of the others were the reason I setup the crane for .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked quite well
> Until the battery pack for the winch died
> Had to grab the manuel backup winch and got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did bring a few rounds home for firewood and got them split up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish LoggerNate and his son were here , I wouldn't have needed to work that hard to load the trailer LOL


Wish we were there to help sometimes too, looks like you have way too much fun!


----------



## Logger nate

Nice view out the "office" window today, look at all that wood.


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 517345
> View attachment 517345
> Just finished a camping trip around Georgian Bay, the north channel of Huron, Superior north of Sault Ste Marie, then down through Michigan from Mackinaw through Frankenmuth, Port Huron and back across into Canada, up the west coast of Huron and home.
> Didn't scrounge any wood but I burned plenty of it and then put potatoes in the coals!


Great picture!


----------



## dancan

Nate , I'm pretty sure that most of us enjoy being out doors and the views we have when we're there , I can look and be envious of some of the pics you guys put up but looking back at some of mine I realize that even between my scrublands some of the views are awesome so my office is pretty good to me , different but the same in a different light LOL
Some of my scrounging is physio therapy , some is psycho therapy and some is necessity , I'm glad that I am able to scrounge , all not being on any of my lands but the bulk only minutes from home and I let the property owner know that I am grateful to be allowed on the property every time I run into him .
I like sharing a bit of my office on this thread , Clint had a great idea , I like reading what everyone else shares about their office , one of the best threads on AS
Any of you guys are welcome to come up anytime btw , I'll supply the beer


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> "Batman in a Bathtub"
> 
> OK, so that is how Car & Driver describes this thing:
> 
> What has 173 Hp, is less than 1,800 lbs, has 3 wheels and performance between a car & a motorcycle?
> 
> It is called a Polaris Slingshot, and when one of them came up behind my Mustang yesterday, I though it had fallen out of a Sci Fi movie!
> 
> He was coming up behind me like a Bat otta H***, and I think he thought I would be easy prey, but the hidden SC under the Mustang's hood saved the day, and I was soon getting some enthusiastic "thumbs up".
> 
> Let me tell ya, these things look like they came from outer space, and they are not slow! It is a pretty cool looking vehicle if you are looking for a low cost alternative to an AC Cobra!
> 
> Search the net, you will see what I mean!



I live 30 miles south of where they're made, Polaris factory in Milford and Spirit Lake. See a few of them, mostly around the lakes area and yes they do grab your attention. I don't know much about them but 173 hp, that's what my bike was from the factory, but it's only 434 pounds full of fuel


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nate , I'm pretty sure that most of us enjoy being out doors and the views we have when we're there , I can look and be envious of some of the pics you guys put up but looking back at some of mine I realize that even between my scrublands some of the views are awesome so my office is pretty good to me , different but the same in a different light LOL
> Some of my scrounging is physio therapy , some is psycho therapy and some is necessity , I'm glad that I am able to scrounge , all not being on any of my lands but the bulk only minutes from home and I let the property owner know that I am grateful to be allowed on the property every time I run into him .
> I like sharing a bit of my office on this thread , Clint had a great idea , I like reading what everyone else shares about their office , one of the best threads on AS
> Any of you guys are welcome to come up anytime btw , I'll supply the beer


Well said! I agree, always enjoy reading this thread. Great pictures and stories and like minded people.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> "Batman in a Bathtub"
> 
> OK, so that is how Car & Driver describes this thing:
> 
> What has 173 Hp, is less than 1,800 lbs, has 3 wheels and performance between a car & a motorcycle?
> 
> It is called a Polaris Slingshot, and when one of them came up behind my Mustang yesterday, I though it had fallen out of a Sci Fi movie!
> 
> He was coming up behind me like a Bat otta H***, and I think he thought I would be easy prey, but the hidden SC under the Mustang's hood saved the day, and I was soon getting some enthusiastic "thumbs up".
> 
> Let me tell ya, these things look like they came from outer space, and they are not slow! It is a pretty cool looking vehicle if you are looking for a low cost alternative to an AC Cobra!
> 
> Search the net, you will see what I mean!


 I saw one at our woodstove/Polaris dealer , Batman ride is the 1st thing I called it. So cool, I'd love to try one out.


----------



## MustangMike

Cody said:


> I live 30 miles south of where they're made, Polaris factory in Milford and Spirit Lake. See a few of them, mostly around the lakes area and yes they do grab your attention. I don't know much about them but 173 hp, that's what my bike was from the factory, but it's only 434 pounds full of fuel



That sounds like a very impressive bike. Back in the day, my 1,000 Kawi was 550 lbs., and they were only 2 valves back then.

The Mustang is 530 Hp, and is quite impressive in it's zone. It will not launch like or bike, or have the top end, but I stayed in front of a crotch rocket Ducati from 60 to 140, and he had promised he would "annihilate" me, and we did it twice. I got some serious thumbs up after that one also.


----------



## svk

Picked up the new drop axle for my firewood trailer today. Also scrounged an electronic metal detector off final clearance for $8 from the welding supply store.


----------



## dancan

Metal detector should prove to be a handy tool when scrounging city/residential trees .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Metal detector should prove to be a handy tool when scrounging city/residential trees .


My hunting cabin is on the site of an old logging camp. Now I can keep the kids busy for months lol.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Just spent several days around Duluth, MN doing storm cleanup. Lots of free firewood stacked along the roads; lots more if you offer to help.










Philbert


----------



## svk

North of Duluth got hit by another storm this morning. My hs bud's yard looks like the destruction in your pics.


----------



## DFK

Good work Philbert.

Talk me through the process used to cut up the mess in photo #1.

David


----------



## Philbert

DFK said:


> Talk me through the process used to cut up the mess in photo #1.


Patience. Pole saw. Start at the top, near the ground (out of photo), and slowly remove weight and any non-load bearing wood. Watch for movement, watch for stump standing back up. Then work towards the stump.

As I recall, we did not get all of that one, due to size (diameter) and height, but made it passable for the homeowner. Knowing your limits is important!

Other 'horizontal trees' we were able to drop by making a plunge cut near the stump (to avoid barber chair risk).

Philbert


----------



## DSW

That saw in the second pic looks awfully clean. Was this image pulled from a Stihl catalog? 

Great post. That's beautiful country.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> *Well said! I agree*, always enjoy reading this thread. Great pictures and stories and like minded people.



Duncan sed:_ I'll supply the beer _

LN sed: _Well said! I agree_

and also sed... about  I assume... _always enjoy!_

free beer? yes! yes, very well said!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> View attachment 517744
> 
> View attachment 517747
> 
> View attachment 517748
> 
> View attachment 517749
> 
> Philbert




bizzee times!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> *That saw in the second pic looks awfully clean.* Was this image pulled from a Stihl catalog?  Great post. That's beautiful country.



sure does! maybe just out of the box....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Metal detector should prove to be a handy tool when scrounging city/residential trees .



yeah, the airports got so many these days... should be no prob to scrounge one up.... !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Picked up the new drop axle* for my firewood trailer today. Also scrounged an electronic metal detector off final clearance for $8 from the welding supply store.



oic, thot u was going to say 1932 Ford Roadster....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well said! I agree, always enjoy reading this thread. *Great pictures* and stories and like minded people.



you are right! great pix... and I like them all... got so many words now... just about as big as some of the firewood piles... lol

you know... a pix is worth a thou words... 



 later...


----------



## benp

svk said:


> North of Duluth got hit by another storm this morning. My hs bud's yard looks like the destruction in your pics.



We got 2" of rain from 0130 until maybe 4. 

No real wind but the driveway and my tomatoes too a beating from the rain. Driveway needs a lot of love from the wash outs and my tomatoes got a healthy pruning due to a lot of breakage. 

I spoke with one of my physicists today that lives in Duluth and he said that he has 150-200 trees that are down on his property. 

@Philbert awesome pictures!!!!!! That is a lot of work. Holy cow.

Did you use a filter or some sort of color tweaking? They are just stunning with the contrasts.


----------



## Logger nate

Wow crazy storms, hope everyone is staying safe. 
Was able to go back and get some more of the big red fir, 3rd load from one tree. 
Sure glad it's down hill to the road.
Sure like the new 440. 
Still more for next time, still standing too.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> . . . get some more of the big red fir . . .



'Big' is an understatement!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> . . .awesome pictures!!!!!! That is a lot of work. Holy cow. Did you use a filter or some sort of color tweaking? They are just stunning with the contrasts.


Copied those photos from other folks in our group - some of them had _real_ cameras with_ real_ lenses. Looks like the first 2 were taken that way. My photos are snapshots taken with an iPhone, and look more like the last 2 (also taken by others).

Philbert


----------



## svk

benp said:


> We got 2" of rain from 0130 until maybe 4.
> 
> No real wind but the driveway and my tomatoes too a beating from the rain. Driveway needs a lot of love from the wash outs and my tomatoes got a healthy pruning due to a lot of breakage.
> 
> I spoke with one of my physicists today that lives in Duluth and he said that he has 150-200 trees that are down on his property.
> 
> @Philbert awesome pictures!!!!!! That is a lot of work. Holy cow.
> 
> Did you use a filter or some sort of color tweaking? They are just stunning with the contrasts.


Sounds like the Saginaw/Twig area got hit hard and the rest of the area was unscathed.


----------



## Hoosk

Getting my mountain fix in RMNP. Not scrounging but would gladly volunteer for a week doing trail cleanup.


----------



## svk

Hoosk said:


> Getting my mountain fix in RMNP. Not scrounging but would gladly volunteer for a week doing trail cleanup.


Very nice. Welcome to the site as well.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, the wood I encounter is much different, almost always cutting Hard Woods, but still can't go wrong with a MS440 and an X-27!!!

Finished delivering a cord of wood this morning, then milled some 4" thick Hickory boards in the afternoon.

IMO, the square file chain is providing a remarkably smooth surface.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, the wood I encounter is much different, almost always cutting Hard Woods, but still can't go wrong with a MS440 and an X-27!!!
> 
> Finished delivering a cord of wood this morning, then milled some 4" thick Hickory boards in the afternoon.
> 
> IMO, the square file chain is providing a remarkably smooth surface.


Ya I would think they would work good in hard wood too! Have you tried the max flow air filters? Thinking about getting one. When I got the 440 it didn't have any muffler screens and... well a "free flowing" (defective) air filter , amazing how well it ran that way! 
Nice looking boards! Looks like there heavy. Sure is rewarding making boards. CSM is time consuming but worth it.
Used to square file when I was logging amazing how much better (and smoother) it cuts. Had a silvey razor sharp II grinder, sure miss it.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nate, the wood I encounter is much different, almost always cutting Hard Woods, but still can't go wrong with a MS440 and an X-27!!!
> 
> Finished delivering a cord of wood this morning, then milled some 4" thick Hickory boards in the afternoon.
> 
> IMO, the square file chain is providing a remarkably smooth surface.


Happy birthday Mike.  have a good one buddy.


----------



## dancan

Happy B'idet there Mike


----------



## dancan

The Isocore 8lb maul sould be another good addition to your guy's scrounging tools , split them big blocks up for ease of loading with more authority .


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks everyone, the wife sent me a copy of that Beatles song this morning, of course with sub text in Spanish!

On the MS 440 I like an HD-2 filter (fits under the cover) and a dp muff cover (don't need the screens here with all the hardwoods). I also like to advance the timing (20/1000) and delete the base gasket. They will easily out run a 460 with those mods, and fully fueled weight about a pound less. They are one of the best all around saws out there. I run either a 20" E bar (lighter than an ES) or a 28" ES light bar (expensive, but great).

I had file the square, seems to be working well.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Thanks everyone, the wife sent me a copy of that Beatles song this morning, of course with sub text in Spanish!
> 
> On the MS 440 I like an HD-2 filter (fits under the cover) and a dp muff cover (don't need the screens here with all the hardwoods). I also like to advance the timing (20/1000) and delete the base gasket. They will easily out run a 460 with those mods, and fully fueled weight about a pound less. They are one of the best all around saws out there. I run either a 20" E bar (lighter than an ES) or a 28" ES light bar (expensive, but great).
> 
> I had file the square, seems to be working well.


Happy birthday young man!


----------



## MustangMike

It just dawned on me I was not clear here, them darn Beatles did too many songs! She did not forward "You know it's your Birthday", but she forwarded "When I'm 64".

At least "she still feeds me". After selling some firewood, cutting some Oak, Hickory & Hard Maple, and splitting some wood, I came home to a grilled Munster Cheese with garden tomatoes on toasted multi grain bread, GREAT!

Now off to see my daughter, then dinner with my brother.

Bye!


----------



## cantoo

My rear grapple is really working nice. Saves a lot of jumping on and off. Don't have to use a chain at all now. I'm clearing a couple of house lots in my spare time. Cedar and birch mainly. I bought an Alaskan to mill some of the bigger clear cedar, the rest is being cut into posts. Using my 260 for cutting down and trimming, I think it's time to buy a brand new one. I have a couple of 380 but they seen a lot heavier.


----------



## svk

How do you find clear cedar? Anything that diameter around here is core rotted!


----------



## cantoo

Some of it is solid right thru others are rotten most of the way up. The lots are high and dry stony ground so I think that helps them stay solid. I wish they were all straight though, most are really curved. There are several that are more than 25" across, they split into 2 or 3 stems up about 30'. Tons of small ones too that will make good fence posts. Telling my wife that I'm going to sell the posts to pay for a new saw. Also told her that the only "new" saw I ever bought was the little 170. The other 20 were used ones. She's already forgotten about the money I spent to build the grapple.
And I forgot I did have to use one chain, I broke the quick link on one side of my 3 pth arms. I had to back up to miss a stump and the far end of the log hooked onto another stump, little bit of side pressure and the quick link broke. Just another good reason why I put the lighter quick links on it. And yup that's black tape holding the chain together so I could finish the day out. Git-r-dun.


----------



## dancan

I guess that since the grapple has passed it's field trials I'm going to have to fab on up for my tractor, thanks cantoo. 
BTW, the new 261cm is spoused to be a good runner but I sure do like my 241 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## stihlman27

Found me a good scrounge this morning. Decent size oak that fellywo weeks ago.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Wow crazy storms, hope everyone is staying safe.
> Was able to go back and get some more of the big red fir, 3rd load from one tree. View attachment 517836
> Sure glad it's down hill to the road.View attachment 517837
> Sure like the new 440. View attachment 517838
> Still more for next time, still standing too.View attachment 517839



impressive truck load!... not so much all the wood, but the size of the chunks!!! wow. and I like that u left all the nesting materials for the chipmunks, too...


----------



## woodenboater

Don't scrounge too much since I have 11 acres (mostly soft tho) but when hydro came clearing out their lines, well I had to try to liberate some of the logs. Some beech, birch but mainly pine. This small pile (compared to other lucky sods here) was about a quarter of what I got one weekend before I had to head home (stashed some in bush, too tired to move to cabin). Come back two weeks later and they took a huge shredder to the rest of the wood. I almost cried but they did leave behind a small tangled mess of logs I'll try and tackle at some point, but again mostly soft so destined for the pit. So basically an excuse to run the saw and let chips and noodles fly.


----------



## Logger nate

woodenboater said:


> Don't scrounge too much since I have 11 acres (mostly soft tho) but when hydro came clearing out their lines, well I had to try to liberate some of the logs. Some beech, birch but mainly pine. This small pile (compared to other lucky sods here) was about a quarter of what I got one weekend before I had to head home (stashed some in bush, too tired to move to cabin). Come back two weeks later and they took a huge shredder to the rest of the wood. I almost cried but they did leave behind a small tangled mess of logs I'll try and tackle at some point, but again mostly soft so destined for the pit. So basically an excuse to run the saw and let chips and noodles fly.


Nice looking birch! Running saws and making chips and noodles is what it's all about. If you bring some wood home well that's even better.


----------



## DSW

Running saws is kinda like hunting. The work doesn't start until the noise stops.


----------



## MustangMike

One big difference. When I set out to cut wood, I ALWAYS cut wood. When I go hunting, I usually come home empty. Sometimes, the consistency of "getting it done" makes me want to cut some wood, even though I really like to hunt.

Unfortunately, many of my hunting locations have changed. I used to go to some public areas where I would see deer 8 or 9 times out of 10, which made things very interesting. The same place, I'm lucky if I see a deer in one out of 10 trips. More hunting pressure, baiting (illegal in NY), etc have made a lot of places less desireable.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> It just dawned on me I was not clear here, them darn Beatles did too many songs! She did not forward "You know it's your Birthday", but she forwarded "When I'm 64".
> Getting a little foggy in your senior years  Well happy birthday
> 
> Bye!






stihlman27 said:


> Found me a good scrounge this morning. Decent size oak that fellywo weeks ago.


That brings up a question I have as far as scrounging. Is it legal to pick up wood dropped by the power company without permission? I have been driving by some piles but I can't place who owns the land it's on. In the past I just stopped to ask or left a note. Now if I want to get technical the town owns from the road 5 or 10 feet back but I'm not sure and I don't want trouble in the town I live in.


----------



## husqvarna257

cantoo said:


> Some of it is solid right thru others are rotten most of the way up. The lots are high and dry stony ground so I think that helps them stay solid. I wish they were all straight though, most are really curved. There are several that are more than 25" across, they split into 2 or 3 stems up about 30'. Tons of small ones too that will make good fence posts. Telling my wife that I'm going to sell the posts to pay for a new saw. Also told her that the only "new" saw I ever bought was the little 170. The other 20 were used ones. She's already forgotten about the money I spent to build the grapple.
> And I forgot I did have to use one chain, I broke the quick link on one side of my 3 pth arms. I had to back up to miss a stump and the far end of the log hooked onto another stump, little bit of side pressure and the quick link broke. Just another good reason why I put the lighter quick links on it. And yup that's black tape holding the chain together so I could finish the day out. Git-r-dun.
> View attachment 518119




Nice build there I could use that for sure. It would beat my skidding tongs and chain hanging off the bucket.. Now I thought the tape job had to be duct tape


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> That brings up a question I have as far as scrounging. Is it legal to pick up wood dropped by the power company without permission? I have been driving by some piles but I can't place who owns the land it's on. In the past I just stopped to ask or left a note. Now if I want to get technical the town owns from the road 5 or 10 feet back but I'm not sure and I don't want trouble in the town I live in.


If it's on private land no. 

I don't know about government land but the timber co's up here have no problem with you taking downed wood from their land. That's directly from their management office.


----------



## DSW

MustangMike said:


> One big difference. When I set out to cut wood, I ALWAYS cut wood. When I go hunting, I usually come home empty. Sometimes, the consistency of "getting it done" makes me want to cut some wood, even though I really like to hunt.
> 
> Unfortunately, many of my hunting locations have changed. I used to go to some public areas where I would see deer 8 or 9 times out of 10, which made things very interesting. The same place, I'm lucky if I see a deer in one out of 10 trips. More hunting pressure, baiting (illegal in NY), etc have made a lot of places less desireable.



You're right about that. 

Sometimes it's hard to stay patient when there's so many things you can do and see progress if you work hard enough. 

But on the other hand not knowing what's out there and what it's gonna do is most of the excitement.

That's unfortunate. I see deer not every time but definitely more than that. Just seeing them doesn't mean I end up with one. I pass up more deer than the average hunter. I only bow hunt on top of that so I must be a real glutton for punishment.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Wow crazy storms, hope everyone is staying safe.
> Was able to go back and get some more of the big red fir, 3rd load from one tree. View attachment 517836
> Sure glad it's down hill to the road.View attachment 517837
> Sure like the new 440. View attachment 517838
> Still more for next time, still standing too.View attachment 517839





Hoosk said:


> Getting my mountain fix in RMNP. Not scrounging but would gladly volunteer for a week doing trail cleanup.



Those are some great looking backdrops fellas.


----------



## dancan

The property owner/developer who's lands I cut on asked if Jerry and I could cut an extra backyard patch on an almost completed house for the homeowner , we can have any wood we want , they'll look after the brush , "No problem !" was the answer LOL
We started it tonight 












Thick bunch of sticks , mostly fir , a bit of spruce and with maybe 6 hardwood stems .
There was an unexpected bonus in there , I put my saw down to go get my felling lever .






And found a bunch of angry hornets coming out of holes in the ground on both sides of the rock LOL






As much as a fella paid attention to them 2 little hole a little more attention was paid to these 2 trees .






The birch was dead standing with branches in the fir .






I got the fir down first because we were dropping everything in one direction and then the birch was next .
Lots of attention was paid while dropping the fir , didn't need any new ventilation in my hardhat LOL
We got a fair bit cleared tonight .











We'll try and finish cutting tomorrow night and then haul out a few days after.
We'll keep the hardwood , I'll give the softwood to the retired fella that I lent my electric Makita so he'll have something to keep him busy for a while , polly be 2 trailer loads for him by the time we're done


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> The property owner/developer who's lands I cut on asked if Jerry and I could cut an extra backyard patch on an almost completed house for the homeowner , we can have any wood we want , they'll look after the brush , "No problem !" was the answer LOL
> We started it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick bunch of sticks , mostly fir , a bit of spruce and with maybe 6 hardwood stems .
> There was an unexpected bonus in there , I put my saw down to go get my felling lever .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And found a bunch of angry hornets coming out of holes in the ground on both sides of the rock LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as a fella paid attention to them 2 little hole a little more attention was paid to these 2 trees .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birch was dead standing with branches in the fir .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the fir down first because we were dropping everything in one direction and then the birch was next .
> Lots of attention was paid while dropping the fir , didn't need any new ventilation in my hardhat LOL
> We got a fair bit cleared tonight .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll try and finish cutting tomorrow night and then haul out a few days after.
> We'll keep the hardwood , I'll give the softwood to the retired fella that I lent my electric Makita so he'll have something to keep him busy for a while , polly be 2 trailer loads for him by the time we're done


Good work!


----------



## svk

Regarding hunting vs wood cutting vs other projects:

Deer hunting happens with no excuses short of funerals. I've taken a pass on duck hunting for the past few years as my kids are so busy in soccer and football in the fall I always miss the best weekends to hunt. 

If I have a full day open I try and fill it with carpentry projects like working on my cabin (nearing completion after 6 short years of construction) or if I have a couple of hours I will dedicate the time to wood cutting. Provided you don't drop a tree over a road it won't move if you run out of daylight versus carpentry work has a certain amount of set up/break down that better lends itself to a longer dedicated time period. 

I have about 4 cords of wood left to split and I can then get into my project royale which is making sense of all of the crap in my pole building.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> If it's on private land no.
> 
> I don't know about government land but the timber co's up here have no problem with you taking downed wood from their land. That's directly from their management office.




That's what I was thinking, too bad there is no good way to find out who owns the land. But there isn't a lot of wood and some looks like it would be ant city. I ran into them yesterday I had ants coming out in droves when I split some fresh wood. I dropped a maple that had a base nearly taken out by rot and ants and it was near my truck so down it came.


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> View attachment 518803
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking, too bad there is no good way to find out who owns the land. But there isn't a lot of wood and some looks like it would be ant city. I ran into them yesterday I had ants coming out in droves when I split some fresh wood. I dropped a maple that had a base nearly taken out by rot and ants and it was near my truck so down it came.


Our county publishes an annual plat book or you can look up ownership online.


----------



## zogger

Started year two on the oakzilla project. Moved some big rounds to the back splitting and stacking area. This dude has been ornery. I checked out the face of the main trunk right where the big branches started to branch off, eight hearts! Every split just about has been a mutha and a half. Sledge and wedge, or to be fair, sledge and old truper maul for a wedge, to get it started. Ain't much straight grained in this guy. The only good part now is most of the bark and cambium pith slices right off, the interior heartwood is slap fulla BTUs. HAHAHA, the other day I got in a fight with a big gnarly knot, one hour later I had three pieces that would fit in the stove! more HAHAHA, that's my world record " #^^&*&*!~!! you, you $^&**!, one of us is gonna die" moments. Of course, 95 F and 70% humility had something to do with it... Coupla pics of moving a mambo, and my ultra scrawny azz....


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Started year two on the oakzilla project. Moved some big rounds to the back splitting and stacking area. This dude has been ornery. I checked out the face of the main trunk right where the big branches started to branch off, eight hearts! Every split just about has been a mutha and a half. Sledge and wedge, or to be fair, sledge and old truper maul for a wedge, to get it started. Ain't much straight grained in this guy. The only good part now is most of the bark and cambium pith slices right off, the interior heartwood is slap fulla BTUs. HAHAHA, the other day I got in a fight with a big gnarly knot, one hour later I had three pieces that would fit in the stove! more HAHAHA, that's my world record " #^^&*&*!~!! you, you $^&**!, one of us is gonna die" moments. Of course, 95 F and 70% humility had something to do with it... Coupla pics of moving a mambo, and my ultra scrawny azz....


Well you have the tractor anyhow!

You didn't shave the beard this spring? Was looking forward to pics of birds scrounging it for nests.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Well you have the tractor anyhow!
> 
> You didn't shave the beard this spring? Was looking forward to pics of birds scrounging it for nests.



Ya, I cut it and my cranium hair off short this spring, it done growed back...

Ya, thought I would try moving the rounds with those forks on the bucket, worked fine, once I got the hang of the stevie wonder method of getting the forks under them, you can't see nothing. You got to drive over them, lower till you feel them touch, slide back till they fall and jiggle, drop and angle down, then shove it under. 

Just want them big rounds out of the front yard and now they are up on RxR ties. Got 4 maybe 5 more to cut off the main trunk. Took me a few days putzing at in the evening to split one up, I'll get a pic once I get a count of the splits. I made them all mostly twice as big as I wanted though, had to....wanted to wait until it got cooler but went whuut the heck, grass ain't growing much, might as well get back to it. Have to take a lot of breaks though.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Ya, I cut it and my cranium hair off short this spring, it done growed back...
> 
> Ya, thought I would try moving the rounds with those forks on the bucket, worked fine, once I got the hang of the stevie wonder method of getting the forks under them, you can't see nothing. You got to drive over them, lower till you feel them touch, slide back till they fall and jiggle, drop and angle down, then shove it under.
> 
> Just want them big rounds out of the front yard and now they are up on RxR ties. Got 4 maybe 5 more to cut off the main trunk. Took me a few days putzing at in the evening to split one up, I'll get a pic once I get a count of the splits. I made them all mostly twice as big as I wanted though, had to....wanted to wait until it got cooler but went whuut the heck, grass ain't growing much, might as well get back to it. Have to take a lot of breaks though.


Man I'd just noodle those things!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Man I'd just noodle those things!



I started to, a few of them, just getting branch nubs off mostly.. I'm busting off from the outside what I can get, then restacking what is near impossible. Once that is done, I'll just start on it heavy one morning. The rounds are dirty on the outside, I want to get them to a clean state so I can switch to full chisel for noodling.


----------



## dancan

Big wood there Zog !!!!
We went back out tonight to finish up the cutting project .
2 more piles of stems when we were done .






No oakzillas for us but we did have another ugly birch to drop .































It was a good evening and there's a possibility that the homeowner wants a few more cut , we'll know after the weekend .
Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## MustangMike

Yea Zog, I was gonna say, there are times when your noodle should say it is time to noodle! And nothing does it like square file!


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Big wood there Zog !!!!
> We went back out tonight to finish up the cutting project .
> 2 more piles of stems when we were done .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No oakzillas for us but we did have another ugly birch to drop .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good evening and there's a possibility that the homeowner wants a few more cut , we'll know after the weekend .
> Scrounge on gentleman !



Nice action shot! man, I used to like me some birch, ain't any around here. I cut what I think was a river birch like 12 years ago or so, but not sure. haven't seen any more. 

Ya, whenever I finish oakzilla and get back to lesser trees, meh, toothpicks..heheheh It's like running the 394..after that, pick up any other saw and it is a light trimmer...


----------



## stihlman27

husqvarna257 said:


> That brings up a question I have as far as scrounging. Is it legal to pick up wood dropped by the power company without permission? I have been driving by some piles but I can't place who owns the land it's on. In the past I just stopped to ask or left a note. Now if I want to get technical the town owns from the road 5 or 10 feet back but I'm not sure and I don't want trouble in the town I live in.


If its laying down I'd take it there's a difference if your taking wood that is still standing compared to stuff that is already laying or is dropped. No need to let good wood go to waste. That's just like that wood I got the other day when I did my post the whole tree blew over root and all and it was on rail road ground well the tree came down across the dirt road and all they did was cut it in half and push it aside to let it rot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Nice looking birch!* Running saws and making chips and noodles is what it's all about*. If you bring some wood home well that's even better.



you got it! made some noodles today...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Nice looking birch! Running saws and making chips and noodles is what it's all about. *If you bring some wood home well that's even better*.



today's scrounge was just down the road from my place... on up a spell... over by skid road... some already bundled that wasn't yesterday... that helped... and some fresh... deadfall, too! have had my eye on it past week or so...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

all loaded up and about to head on down the mountain to the mill.... and camp. [no, that load is not fotoshopped!]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

once we cleared the high ridge lines... the going got easier... we mozied on in to the camp... and could see we had our work [yet to be] cut out for us! ..... 





today's scrounge and also the last one, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

in old tradition... out came the saws! my mouse that roars... did real fine today. no complaints here! powerful and effective... only begins to describe what it can and will do!!! yep!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it was a swell day for an easy scrounge! oak oak and more oak!  it comes down here constantly... and generally is 'free firewood'... bit warm... the area in front of camp... registered 114.9F on digital temp... and its accurate to what the house reads... on the $. 99.9 in the shade. it was not a day for the faint ed! even fired up my 'new' front yard camp fire, too...

115F in the direct sun??? naw, _never _too hot for a camp fire!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my urban logging tow tug running swell. ck'd its fluids first...




new tube in tire doing super well! 




a lil petrol! ~



that gasoline is crystal clear... all the way down. just an optical illusion...

soon we were on our way... and the tug was pullin' like a mountain diesel loggn truck... a genie 18 wheeler!!! 5-speeds, 3 ranges! umm oops, I mean 8 wheeler! 5-speeds, 1 range!!  but one sweet machine as it was acquired on a full scrounge, too. no freebie, gimme... scrounged right off side curb one Sunday morning...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

we ain't waitin' for no truck stop queens... this rig is running on schedule... hauler ~




Honk Honkk-k!.....

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C93E99194D9EC54CB4B8C93E9&fsscr=0&FORM=VDMCNL


----------



## husqvarna257

zogger said:


> Started year two on the oakzilla project. Moved some big rounds to the back splitting and stacking area. This dude has been ornery. I checked out the face of the main trunk right where the big branches started to branch off, eight hearts! Every split just about has been a mutha and a half. Sledge and wedge, or to be fair, sledge and old truper maul for a wedge, to get it started. Ain't much straight grained in this guy. The only good part now is most of the bark and cambium pith slices right off, the interior heartwood is slap fulla BTUs. HAHAHA, the other day I got in a fight with a big gnarly knot, one hour later I had three pieces that would fit in the stove! more HAHAHA, that's my world record " #^^&*&*!~!! you, you $^&**!, one of us is gonna die" moments. Of course, 95 F and 70% humility had something to do with it... Coupla pics of moving a mambo, and my ultra scrawny azz....



Yep I love it when I split oak by hand and the wedge is half in and I sledge it again and the wedge bounces back out a foot or more in the air. Best part of it is the winter day when you burn that " #^^&*&*!~!! you, you $^&**!, Now you know you won that one



MustangMike said:


> Yea Zog, I was gonna say, there are times when your noodle should say it is time to noodle! And nothing does it like square file!



X2


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we ain't waitin' for no truck stop queens... this rig is running on schedule... hauler ~
> 
> View attachment 518911
> 
> 
> Honk Honkk-k!.....
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C93E99194D9EC54CB4B8C93E9&fsscr=0&FORM=VDMCNL



I like that shade!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Yep I love it when I split oak by hand and the wedge is half in and I sledge it again and the wedge bounces back out a foot or more in the air. Best part of it is the winter day when you burn that " #^^&*&*!~!! you, you $^&**!, *Now you know you won that one*X2



that's funny! sometimes I will pull some stix out of the wood pile and think the same thing... hey, I remember you!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> *I like that shade!!*



[ blush ]


----------



## dancan

One trailer load , it's been given away , sez he'll have it cut up tomorrow (he's 82) , wanted to know how much he owed me , I told him that I'd send the bill in the mail and I'll be by with another load soon LOL


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we ain't waitin' for no truck stop queens... this rig is running on schedule... hauler ~
> 
> View attachment 518911
> 
> 
> Honk Honkk-k!.....
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C93E99194D9EC54CB4B8C93E9&fsscr=0&FORM=VDMCNL



hahahaha! I like the cabrella!


----------



## zogger

I've been working both ends of the main trunk of oakzilla, working towards what passes for the balance point, a couple big branches it fell on. Got what was sticking out left over of those two branches cut the other day and moved tonight (of course some is underground, driven in by the fall), so down to this, around 4-5 more big rounds. This is the upper end, eight hearts, count 'em. I'm blocking underneath as much as possible as I do the rest, still a few tons suspended there.


----------



## dancan

Looks like if you cut it thin enough it'll split itself LOL


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Looks like if you cut it thin enough it'll split itself LOL



the whole trunk is twisted and those knots. Hardly got a straight split out of this tree except for some of the medium branches, and even those had knots. Ya, it looks cracked, but once you go in, man..corkscrew, gnarliest oak I ever saw.

This isn't the largest diameter tree I have tackled, I did some elm (just a piece of the trunk) that was six foot diameter before, with a big crosscut. Made thin slabs for tables. That got to be a lot like work...this is the most massive tree though, by a huge margin.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> the whole trunk is twisted and those knots. Hardly got a straight split out of this tree except for some of the medium branches, and even those had knots. Ya, it looks cracked, but once you go in, man..corkscrew, gnarliest oak I ever saw.
> 
> This isn't the largest diameter tree I have tackled, I did some elm (just a piece of the trunk) that was six foot diameter before, with a big crosscut. Made thin slabs for tables. That got to be a lot like work...this is the most massive tree though, *by a huge margin*.



generally speaking... I like _huge margins!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihlman27 said:


> If its laying down I'd take it there's a difference if your taking wood that is still standing compared to stuff that is already laying or is dropped. *No need to let good wood go to waste*. That's just like that wood I got the other day when I did my post the whole tree blew over root and all and it was on rail road ground well the tree came down across the dirt road and all they did was cut it in half and push it aside to let it rot.



that's what I say!... deadfall or just fall... if its within reach... I reach!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> the whole trunk is twisted and those knots. Hardly got a straight split out of this tree except for some of the medium branches, and even those had knots. Ya, it looks cracked, but once you go in, man..corkscrew, gnarliest oak I ever saw.
> 
> *This isn't the largest diameter tree I have tackled,* I did some elm (just a piece of the trunk) that was six foot diameter before, with a big crosscut. Made thin slabs for tables. That got to be a lot like work...this is the most massive tree though, by a huge margin.



impressive by almost most standards...


----------



## svk

@zogger when it's all over you should put up photos of the tree in chronological order from standing to firewood stacks.


----------



## dancan

New scrounging PPE


----------



## woodchip rookie

Whats the bottom of the soles look like?


----------



## MustangMike

Was hot as H*** today, but I milled one 7' Shag Hickory in the am, took a long break (had to do several things at home), then went back and milled a second one. Got 4 nice 2" boards from each log. Clothes got so sweat soaked had to change shirts & paints after each log, but I ended up with 8 nice boards.

I've got the routine down for this size log, but that 40" Red Oak still intimidates me. Looked it over again today and don't see any easy way to attack it!

If anyone has advice on milling the large diameter stuff, please share.

Although my ported 77 cc saws seem to pull through this stuff fairly fast, the chain usually stops about 3 or 4 times per board, making me wish I had a 90 cc saw!


----------



## husqvarna257

Dancan
Do these boots have a steel plate from the toe to the ankle or do they have Kevlar like chaps to stop the chain? Knew a really nice guy at our old church that cut the top of his foot wide open when he slipped with his saw, steel toe does nothing for that. Before anyone asks he ran saws for years, he cut 20 cord a year for his OWB. He had surgery for the foot but he was on crutches for months. I told him about foundry boots that cover the whole foot.

Mustang Mike
I take it from your pics that blue fords are in at your house! nice job on the hicklory


----------



## woodenboater

Nice boots Dancan  I was looking at those same Royer boots at a local saw shop. They had a pair someone else ordered but passed on but they were wrong size for me. Rather spendy but so is safety. Ended up with a pair of black leather Stihl saw boots which cost a bit less  Much more comfortable than the orange jobs I had before, the metatarsal guard of which would dig into my shins making for a painful day in the woods.

@husqvarna257 , those boots have cut protection on the front and partial sides I understand. and they're made in Canuckistan !


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Was hot as H*** today, but I milled one 7' Shag Hickory in the am, took a long break (had to do several things at home), then went back and milled a second one. Got 4 nice 2" boards from each log. Clothes got so sweat soaked had to change shirts & paints after each log, but I ended up with 8 nice boards.
> 
> I've got the routine down for this size log, but that 40" Red Oak still intimidates me. Looked it over again today and don't see any easy way to attack it!
> 
> If anyone has advice on milling the large diameter stuff, please share.
> 
> Although my ported 77 cc saws seem to pull through this stuff fairly fast, the chain usually stops about 3 or 4 times per board, making me wish I had a 90 cc saw!


Told you eventually you'd want that bigger saw!


----------



## dancan

Yup , a real spendy boot .
I wore them for about 3 hours , I thot they were real stiff at the beginning but that didn't last for long , I found them comfortable , stable in the woods and not as hot as I expected , happy so far but time will tell .
Here's the specs ,
http://royer.com/en/product/8614/


----------



## cantoo

Today was one of "those" days. Things just weren't going well for me. I'm selling some cedar posts from the lots I'm clearing and needed to bundle them up. I under estimated how heavy the lift of 12' posts would be. Then they got stuck in my piling crate. Then jiggling them around to get it unstuck they managed to shift 6" to the north causing the rear wheels to come off the ground. Of course the tractor hydraulics wouldn't lift any higher than this either. And of course I couldn't let it back down because the crate was caught on one end and jammed into the logs on the other end. And it was hot as Hates and I was getting mad as heck. I finally got it unstuck, maybe next time I will remember that the Kubota is only 35 Hp.


----------



## cantoo

I bought another Stihl for my grandson, old one quit working. 2 minutes after opening the new one my wife says" did you try new batteries in the old saw". Well of course I did, Ok maybe I didn't. She put new batteries in it and the damn thing works, had some corrosion on one post. So my grandson hands me the old one and says "papa's saw" and walks away with the new one. He had a sleep over at our house that night. At 4:57 in the morning I wake up to a strange noise, listen hard and it's him revving up the damn saw in his bedroom. And I went to several auctions this week, bought 15 bouquets of flowers for my wife. Let's just say she was less than pleased when I asked her if it made up for not buying any for the last 30 years. Told her "better late than never". Some women are just never happy.


----------



## DFK

Mustang Mike: You have got to make a lest one Axe Handle out of some of the sap wood from that Hickory.

Cantoo: you got a "Saw Man" in the making right there.

David


----------



## svk

Been scrounging up some history the last few days. 

We drove from Florida to Texas over the last three days. Hit the National WW2 museum and the Confederate Civil War museum in New Orleans. The WW2 museum was absolutely fantastic. The Confederate museum was much smaller but very interesting. I have two great great grandpas that served in the civil war; one for the Union and the other for the Confederacy. 

Then on to Houston to visit the USS Texas and on to Corpus Christi to visit the USS Lexington. 

It's rained for 9 days straight down here and we've been ahead of the flooding the whole way. They literally shut down I-10 right behind us on Saturday. 

One of many flooded spots we crossed on I-10


----------



## DSW

MustangMike said:


> If anyone has advice on milling the large diameter stuff, please share.
> 
> Although my ported 77 cc saws seem to pull through this stuff fairly fast, the chain usually stops about 3 or 4 times per board, making me wish I had a 90 cc saw!



Bigger saw.

I own an 076 exclusively to mill. I have a beast of an 80cc saw. Its my big firewood saw. I was milling some decently wide red oak and gave the 076 a break and threw my ported Echo 8000 on there. Granted it has a crosscut chain with the rakers down(it is a firewood saw) and granted on smaller stuff it'd be fine but it was night and day on the mill. It was cutting fast when it was but stalled probably three or four times in a foot and a half of sawing. These logs were 8 foot long and I got probably 5 or 6 slabs out of each and the 076 didn't stall once. I'm fairly positive I could have freaking starting that thing in the cut and it wouldn't have cared. Torque monster. Chainsaw milling is labor intensive, at least with the big saw its one less thing fighting you.


----------



## zogger

Here's the tally from a single round of the main trunk of oakzilla -- 126 splits! Would have been more if split when fresh cut, this is minus the bark and most of the cambium layer. Somewhere's between 1/4 and 1/3rd cord.


----------



## dancan

I was out tonight and picked up another load from that little back yard extension .






Birch on the bottom and then I threw some Zogger wood on top .






Hey Zog !
I have an idea , you wanna trade a load of my fresh scrounged Zogger wood for some of that old oak you got there , nobody wants that old wood , could have mold or sumthin ....


----------



## Zeus103363

svk said:


> Been scrounging up some history the last few days.
> 
> We drove from Florida to Texas over the last three days. Hit the National WW2 museum and the Confederate Civil War museum in New Orleans. The WW2 museum was absolutely fantastic. The Confederate museum was much smaller but very interesting. I have two great great grandpas that served in the civil war; one for the Union and the other for the Confederacy.
> 
> Then on to Houston to visit the USS Texas and on to Corpus Christi to visit the USS Lexington.
> 
> It's rained for 9 days straight down here and we've been ahead of the flooding the whole way. They literally shut down I-10 right behind us on Saturday.
> 
> One of many flooded spots we crossed on I-10
> View attachment 519718
> View attachment 519719
> View attachment 519721
> View attachment 519724



Cool trip! My family and I made the same trip a couple years ago. There is also a sub and a destroyer escort in Houston not too far from the USS Texas. Look up sea wolf park. It was devastated by hurricane Rita, but the ship and sub are still there. Its usually empty. Dont forget about the USS Alabama, and the USS Kidd in Baton Rouge. I have 2 boys and we have been around the country seeing museum ships. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Zeus103363 said:


> Cool trip! My family and I made the same trip a couple years ago. There is also a sub and a destroyer escort in Houston not too far from the USS Texas. Look up sea wolf park. It was devastated by hurricane Rita, but the ship and sub are still there. Its usually empty. Dont forget about the USS Alabama, and the USS Kidd in Baton Rouge. I have 2 boys and we have been around the country seeing museum ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We heard about the Seawolf park but I've already toured a handful of WW2 subs and a destroyer escort up in Albany NY. Missed the Kidd. 

After yesterday I've toured every capital ship (anything larger than a destroyer) museum on the east coast and gulf coast except the New Jersey and Salem. Drove through the Salem's lot but it was closed that day. I do need to get to the Sub museum up near Groton CT sometime.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> I was out tonight and picked up another load from that little back yard extension .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birch on the bottom and then I threw some Zogger wood on top .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zog !
> I have an idea , you wanna trade a load of my fresh scrounged Zogger wood for some of that old oak you got there , nobody wants that old wood , could have mold or sumthin ....



HAHAHAH! Actually I was admiring that mostly straight grained birch, you got some nice ones there.


----------



## Zeus103363

svk said:


> We heard about the Seawolf park but I've already toured a handful of WW2 subs and a destroyer escort up in Albany NY. Missed the Kidd.
> 
> After yesterday I've toured every capital ship (anything larger than a destroyer) museum on the east coast and gulf coast except the New Jersey and Salem. Drove through the Salem's lot but it was closed that day. I do need to get to the Sub museum up near Groton CT sometime.



thinking about the USS Texas, its hard to believe but at a time when the ship was built, that is how the president traveled around. Did you tour the forward presidential suite? It is finished out very beautifully. Thought that was really cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> @zogger when it's all over you should put up photos of the tree in chronological order from standing to firewood stacks.



I don't know if I can recover the full tree still alive photos I took. I'll try. Some were uploaded here before linkbux...some might be recoverable on a hard drive I have if the freezer trick works. I'll have to fix some other things first though to try that. Hmm, should have some of when the tree was trimmed the first time as well if I can find them, got five cord from those branch ends. The last of those is going up the street this winter.

To all stacked..hmm...gonna be a bit, just finishing up the first two cords. got more than a bit more to go, hahahah!

I'm gonna cheat, sharpen wedges well and start on some noodling soon. I have two more big rounds down, what is left is around 3 more, I'll make it three however it comes out. Started trimming off big branch nubbies the other day so the big bar will reach to the center.

The 394 has developed too hot to cut syndrome, starts fantastic cold, one yank with choke, one without and high idle. The dragon awakes...If I stop or shut it off, takes waiting more than hour before it will restart. Those saws had that problem, one of the things they changed when they developed the 395, from the phenolic block for the carb mount to a rubber boot.


----------



## svk

Zeus103363 said:


> thinking about the USS Texas, its hard to believe but at a time when the ship was built, that is how the president traveled around. Did you tour the forward presidential suite? It is finished out very beautifully. Thought that was really cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most amazing thing about the Texas was that it served in both world wars and lost but one man to enemy fire.


----------



## MustangMike

When I was a kid (& teenager) they still had the "Mothball Fleet" in the Hudson near Peekskill. They were all WWII ships that were being "stored" for a rainy day. A few of them got pressed into service in Nam, but not many. Someone had the bright idea to store excess grain on them in the event of an emergency ... resulted in a huge rat infestation.

I took a little Sunfish sail boat and sailed up to them with it. When I got close I looked up and realized I was under the front of the ship ... spooked me pretty good and I got the heck out of there. They eventually scrapped them all. Wish I had taken pics, but they were there for so long, you just didn't think of doing it.


----------



## MustangMike

A pic from the net:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...er/Jones-Point-Reserve-Fleet.jpg&action=click


----------



## MustangMike

More info:

http://www.navalmarinearchive.com/research/hudson_ghost_fleet.html


----------



## hardpan

I didn't know the ghost fleet existed. Thanks Mike.


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> Here's the tally from a single round of the main trunk of oakzilla -- 126 splits! Would have been more if split when fresh cut, this is minus the bark and most of the cambium layer. Somewhere's between 1/4 and 1/3rd cord.



Tell us the truth now. You're going to miss the old girl when she is gone. Or, at least everything after will be a piece of cake. I have never cut anything like that but I have cut a lot of twisty, knarly, stringy, knot covered white oak that has grown in relatively open areas. Salute.


----------



## svk

How many cords in total in that tree @zogger


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> A pic from the net:
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVjq.rrJXCwsAAA8PxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Mothball+Fleet+Hudson+River&fr=sfp&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003#id=0&iurl=http://navy.memorieshop.com/Reserve-Fleets/Hudson-river/Jones-Point-Reserve-Fleet.jpg&action=click


I find all of that very interesting. 

Obviously we live in a different world now with foreign and domestic terrorism. But it's also hard to fathom that my generation was the last to live in a world where nuclear war was a very real threat.


----------



## Zeus103363

Spent the day working on the wood hauler gmc. Lovely fuel pump job. The battery in my tractor gave out so to jack the bed up with the jib pole i had to take the battery out of truck, put in tractor. Unbolt bed and lean it over. Change fuel pump. I spent a couple hours trying to get that ring to lock back down. I took the new pump back out. Found out the new gasket was much thicker so i swaped it with the old gasket. Put the pump back in. Fit much better. Put the battery back in and i broke the battery post clamp. So now im headed to the parts store to pick up a battery and a clamp. Cant do without the wood hauler! now it raining! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Zeus103363 said:


> Spent the day working on the wood hauler gmc. Lovely fuel pump job. The battery in my tractor gave out so to jack the bed up with the jib pole i had to take the battery out of truck, put in tractor. Unbolt bed and lean it over. Change fuel pump. I spent a couple hours trying to get that ring to lock back down. I took the new pump back out. Found out the new gasket was much thicker so i swaped it with the old gasket. Put the pump back in. Fit much better. Put the battery back in and i broke the battery post clamp. So now im headed to the parts store to pick up a battery and a clamp. Cant do without the wood hauler! now it raining!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there, not a fun job. But I broke the hangar straps and did it that way. Sucks either way!


----------



## mortalitool

I've also been there done that. I cut an access hole in my box to get to the fuel pump. I've taken advantage of the hatch a few times now. Now I'll have to again to remove the fuel tank and get a new one. Mine leaks after it gets past half full. I will cut my straps and get new ones when I replace the tank. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Went out and finished cleaning up that back yard , there was no deadline but I wanted the developer to be happy and not have any doubt that the job would get done , polly got handy 5 cord off that little bit , gave better than 2 away and they were happy , even drug home better than 2 cord 







It got a little dark by the time I was done but it's done 






Hey Zog !






Fairly straight grain again with this one but as I got closer to the butt of the log it got stringier for a bit more work , I still won LOL


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Been there, not a fun job. But I broke the hangar straps and did it that way. Sucks either way!



When I was in grade school I remember the Cuban Missile Crisis, it was very tense, no one knew what Russia would do. We also had regular "drills" in school, go into the hall, sit along the wall, raise your knees and cover your head with your hands.

And then there was the Kennedy assassination. The nation was stunned, and the nation cried. I really think back then we thought it was almost impossible to assassinate the President. When I look back at most of his policies, he would be viewed as a conservative Republican today! "Ask not what your Country can do for you, but what you can do for your Country". People were embarrassed to be on welfare back then. Cut taxes across the board (and stimulated the economy), we did not have to hitch a ride to the moon from the Russians, and he was an NRA life member. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Zeus103363

MustangMike said:


> When I was in grade school I remember the Cuban Missile Crisis, it was very tense, no one knew what Russia would do. We also had regular "drills" in school, go into the hall, sit along the wall, raise your knees and cover your head with your hands.
> 
> And then there was the Kennedy assassination. The nation was stunned, and the nation cried. I really think back then we thought it was almost impossible to assassinate the President. When I look back at most of his policies, he would be viewed as a conservative Republican today! "Ask not what your Country can do for you, but what you can do for your Country". People were embarrassed to be on welfare back then. Cut taxes across the board (and stimulated the economy), we did not have to hitch a ride to the moon from the Russians, and he was an NRA life member. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program!



Just the other day, I bought a super nice Very clean Bulgarian makarov. It's a snake pistol for woods carry. Really likeing the handgun. It's simplistic and very accurate. Chambered in 9x17 makarov. Funny, I showed it to my dad, he said it "smelled of communism"! He is 80. He can't remember much but he still remembers to be alert to the Russians! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Even growing up in the 80's our basement pantry was full of canned food and bottled water just in case plus several gallons of white gas for the Coleman.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> When I was in grade school I remember the Cuban Missile Crisis, it was very tense, no one knew what Russia would do. We also had regular "drills" in school, go into the hall, sit along the wall, raise your knees and cover your head with your hands.
> 
> And then there was the Kennedy assassination. The nation was stunned, and the nation cried. I really think back then we thought it was almost impossible to assassinate the President. When I look back at most of his policies, he would be viewed as a conservative Republican today! "Ask not what your Country can do for you, but what you can do for your Country". People were embarrassed to be on welfare back then. Cut taxes across the board (and stimulated the economy), we did not have to hitch a ride to the moon from the Russians, and he was an NRA life member. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program!



Yep now we have to work to support the welfare leaches. We so need another president like Kennedy. Thanks for the article on the ships. We want to go to Fall River Ma again they have a large naval museum. We were in RI for a wedding and did not have the time to go.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> When I was in grade school I remember the Cuban Missile Crisis, it was very tense, no one knew what Russia would do. We also had regular "drills" in school, go into the hall, sit along the wall, raise your knees and cover your head with your hands.
> 
> And then there was the Kennedy assassination. The nation was stunned, and the nation cried. I really think back then we thought it was almost impossible to assassinate the President. When I look back at most of his policies, he would be viewed as a conservative Republican today! "Ask not what your Country can do for you, but what you can do for your Country". People were embarrassed to be on welfare back then. Cut taxes across the board (and stimulated the economy), we did not have to hitch a ride to the moon from the Russians, and he was an NRA life member. Now, back to your regularly scheduled program!



Don't forget the crawling under our desks drill and some of our basements were designated as bomb shelters.

You're kind of getting off topic here aren't you.........and thanks for that. LOL

The times They are a changin


----------



## Philbert

While you slackers were out splitting firewood . . . 


Philbert


----------



## Zeus103363

Philbert said:


> While you slackers were out splitting firewood . . .
> 
> 
> Philbert




And I was complaining about changing a fuel pump! That rite there is show'nuff work! Those guys would be happy to get a tree length splitter!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Bit of splitting has been going on. Almost done here then I'll move the splitter back to my house to do an estimated 6? Cords worth of rounds. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a grinder and cut off wheel tonight. Boy does that absolutely kick the pants off using a hacksaw or even a sawzall. I had the old axle out of the wood hauler trailer in 10 minutes and pick up the new one tomorrow.


----------



## zogger

hardpan said:


> Tell us the truth now. You're going to miss the old girl when she is gone. Or, at least everything after will be a piece of cake. I have never cut anything like that but I have cut a lot of twisty, knarly, stringy, knot covered white oak that has grown in relatively open areas. Salute.



Well. I liked it when it was alive, it was astounding, and shaded the whole yard nice. After they (boss and bucket truck guys) hacked it so much it killed it, meh, I'll be glad when the processing is over, and can get back to more normal sized trees.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> How many cords in total in that tree @zogger



Total. all said and done, over ten, how much more, not sure. I dumped two big trailer loads of branch ends when they first 'trimmed" it, just to have some place to walk in the yard and to be able to mow the lawn. I still got five cord from what I cut up then.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> While you slackers were out splitting firewood . . .
> 
> 
> Philbert




Dang proud to be a slacker with an aluminum canoe! hahaha!

Man, that looks a lot like work, wonder how long it took, man hours, to build it.


----------



## dancan

Well , when scrounging, one hopes that all goes as planed , but , that is not always the case .
The last birch of the backyard scrounge , this guy that's leaning in the back .











As you can see from the stump it was already a leaner , fetched up real good in another birch at the top , we gave it a tug but had to reset the chain low and gave it another pull .











Well that didn't work , we hoped it would roll out so I went back in and cut a block out and pulled some more .






No dice 






Well , after lots of






We ended up with






And a 15' row that's ready to plant potatoes in LOL


----------



## chucker

YUM! fresh spring toes with winter pea's and an iceberg lettuce salad... birch firewood to cook by cant get any better then that.


----------



## svk

Put up a cord before the splitter ran out of gas. Needed to drop the pickup load before dark anyhow so I'll grab gas on my way.


----------



## husqvarna257

Another craigslist teased this am. Saw an ad for older oak, a fair amount was in the picture and I checked how far away it was and that wasn't bad. I go to contact the person and the ad is being removed by poster. Before I had a OWB I saw plenty of ads, now it's not there. ARGH. And that ad was less than 24 hours old.


----------



## LondonNeil

I know how you feel, bit like that myself tonight. Last Friday I had a day off work and was at home in the garden enjoying some sunshine and tidying. On the wind I hear a mid size 2 stroke...hmm..is that a saw? i think. I carry on with my work. The noise continues. I continue to wander....and try to work out what might be coming down. Then I here the unmistakable sound of a chipper. Its a tree service at work. I finish up and walk down the street folloeing the noise and soon see a guy at work in a rear garden, up top of a large tree. get to the front of the house to see the lorry and chipper and a pile of.....oh, its Eucalyptus, about to go in. That's not bad actually...hard wood I'd not get given i suspect and euc, although wet and pithy, is a change from pine and smells nice. I await the return of the groundy who i guess is coming as I see leaves/branches approaching. 'Would you like somewhere to dump what isn't going through the chipper?' i say. it turns out the tree is just getting a prune and no logs, but 'Take a flyer and give us a call' says the groundy, passing me a flyer he grabs from the cab, 'we'll have some logs for you next week, we are felling a few trees round here.' Great. So Monday I text and remind him, got a 'Yep will definitely have some for you this week'. Fab.
So here we are, Friday night. Zip. Nada, Zilch. Not a twig. oh well.


----------



## dancan

If they're like the tree guys I know , next week means any day within a 365 day stretch , sometimes longer LOL


----------



## Hoosk

Got some ditch wood...good from far, far from good. I wouldn't have bothered, but I already bothered the neighbor about taking it and it's near the house....so it will go in the campfire.


----------



## dancan

Well , the fella that Jerry and I gave the 2 1/2 cord of pencils , he's got them all cut up .
He used my electric Makita that I lent him because he couldn't pull a gas powered saw fast enough to start , he's 84 and tickled pink with the wood , sez he'll take more if I get some .


----------



## svk

Speaking of electric saws. I scrounged this up today while looking at an old trailer frame to ressurect:

The can is full too.




@Philbert do you want that saw for the museum?


----------



## dancan

That's kinda funny , I was looking at Amazon earlier today , lectric Dolmar looked to be a fair price .


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> @Philbert do you want that saw for the museum?


That's very generous of you! 

Not trying to start a saw museum - only want a few, working models (although, I do, sort of, collect chains . . . )

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's very generous of you!
> 
> Not trying to start a saw museum - only want a few, working models (although, I do, sort of, collect chains . . . )
> 
> Philbert


It comes with a luxurious 3/8 low profile chain for your collection.


----------



## Ryan Groat

Man it has been a long time for me. This summer has been crazy. I thought you would be interested in my latest build. I designed this log grapple earlier in the summer, and today I finally got to build it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## cantoo

I decided that I might as well cut the big cedar down on the 2nd lot I was clearing. I might not be doing this job next year when it needs to come down. Very little rot at the bottom, got 2 nice 12' pieces out of it before it split into 3 stems. Excavator moved in today and with 2 trucks made short work of the big pile.


----------



## svk

Envious. I need some 1x12 cedar siding for my cabin and the lumberyard charges a fortune.


----------



## DSW

Whats a fortune out of curiosity? 

I've got four slabs that I plan on building something with. They're ERC as that's all I come across here.


----------



## svk

DSW said:


> Whats a fortune out of curiosity?
> 
> I've got four slabs that I plan on building something with. They're ERC as that's all I come across here.


They wanted several dollars a foot. Don't remember but it was closer to 10 than 5.

It arrived and was cracked three feet in on both ends. I returned it.


----------



## DSW

Definitely should have took it back.

1x12 that's gotta be a nightmare to work with though. It might be a case of nature winning the battle. Still they shouldn't have sent it.


----------



## cantoo

Today was the day for the auction. I sold a bunch of the cedar posts I cut. Bigger ones shown on the right lift went for $10 each and smaller ones went $7. Decent enough price considering how few people were there. They put them at the end of the sale, steel posts sold in the middle, would have made more sense to sell all the posts at the same time. Couldn't get a bid on the fir stakes so he just passed them over until the next sale. Still it's a lot of work for the money, pretty much the same as all wood work. There are 100's of small ones blown over in the bush where I get my firewood, haven't decided yet but I'll likely cut them. Hate to see them just all rot.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

How do you debark the cedar poles? They look nice.


----------



## svk

We would use a draw knife and once it starts to dry the bark will pop right off.


----------



## JustJeff

My new duck "pond" that I traded a dozen eggs and some strawberry rhubarb jam for. Hooked up a pvc drain with a ball valve no more kiddie pools for me. 
Sold a couple face cord of firewood and used the cash to do some horse trading. Upgraded my boat from a 14' with a 20hp to a 16' with a 35. I bought well and sold even better, have cash in the bank and a new to me kick butt boat that catches fish. 
Haven't even held a saw in my hand for months, I'm driving past scrounge wood because I just don't need any more. Got a bit of splitting left to do, but have enough for me for the winter and about 10 cord left to sell once the weather cools and people start thinking about firewood. 
Hope everyone is having a good summer!


----------



## JustJeff

So after my last post, I was feeling guilty, so we delivered a load to ourselves. Filled the truck from the scrounge pile and drove it the whole hundred feet to where I stack it under the deck. Barely got unloaded and the sky opened up. We took that as a sign from God and quit!


----------



## johnnyballs

enjoy


Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 520759
> My new duck "pond" that I traded a dozen eggs and some strawberry rhubarb jam for. Hooked up a pvc drain with a ball valve no more kiddie pools for me. View attachment 520760
> Sold a couple face cord of firewood and used the cash to do some horse trading. Upgraded my boat from a 14' with a 20hp to a 16' with a 35. I bought well and sold even better, have cash in the bank and a new to me kick butt boat that catches fish.
> Haven't even held a saw in my hand for months, I'm driving past scrounge wood because I just don't need any more. Got a bit of splitting left to do, but have enough for me for the winter and about 10 cord left to sell once the weather cools and people start thinking about firewood.
> Hope everyone is having a good summer!


 enjoy it while you can brother....tight lines...


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill crane, on live trees I usually peel off the bark right away. I use a plastic wedge to get it started and it usually just strips right off in full length pieces as long as you cut the branches tight to the log. Sometimes the grain is twisted and you have to rotate the log a few times to strip it. I cut a bunch of deadfall stuff today and figure I'll wait for a wet rainy day to strip them.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt and I brought his two daughters and my two grandsons up to my Cabin in the Catskills this W/E. The kids (7-10) had a blast, shooting the BB, Pellet, and 22s. They also hiked, and went on tours with the ATV (it carried all 6 of us very well). It was my Grandson's first time up, but they are already begging to go again!

I cut and split up the Cherry I had previously brought back with the log hauler, but this time the log hauler scrounged up some Bluestone! (This pic only shows some of it)

The kids also learned that our fireside stories about the animals were not all baloney! They do **** in the woods! Found this Sunday morning about 50 yards from the cabin, it was not there on Sat. From the size of it, it must have been a good size Bear. My Grandson told my daughter (referring to my 40 Glock) "I'm glad grandpa carries his gun all the time, it makes me feel safe!" From the mouth's of babes!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> MechanicMatt and I brought his two daughters and my two grandsons up to my Cabin in the Catskills this W/E. The kids (7-10) had a blast, shooting the BB, Pellet, and 22s. They also hiked, and went on tours with the ATV (it carried all 6 of us very well). It was my Grandson's first time up, but they are already begging to go again!
> 
> I cut and split up the Cherry I had previously brought back with the log hauler, but this time the log hauler scrounged up some Bluestone! (This pic only shows some of it)
> 
> The kids also learned that our fireside stories about the animals were not all baloney! They do **** in the woods! Found this Sunday morning about 50 yards from the cabin, it was not there on Sat. From the size of it, it must have been a good size Bear. My Grandson told my daughter (referring to my 40 Glock) "I'm glad grandpa carries his gun all the time, it makes me feel safe!" From the mouth's of babes!


Excellent!


----------



## JudoChop

was able to talk a co worker into bringing me a load of douglas fir that's been split since last winter, he didn't mess around! I lost my wood shed in the forest fire so been playing major catch up since they let us back in the city... pretty much all I have is a bunch semi dry spruce and some semi dry poplar. Doubt ill be able to burn the poplar this winter but should be good for next. Winter is fast approaching and this atleast gives me a little bit more breathing room! lol


----------



## dancan

That's a good friend !
I have plenty of friends working Fort Mac , lotsa work ahead .
I'd be scrounging pallets and looking for house construction endcuts if I was short on wood .
What about the fire kill trees , any access to them ?
Split that pople small so it dries fast .


----------



## svk

Been scrounging together the last parts to fix my wood hauling trailer. 

I'll be about 700 bucks into this rebuild when it's all said and done but the trailer will have redone gate, new lengthened tongue, new coupler, new wiring, new lights, one new leaf, new axles, new bearings, and new tires. 

Comparable trailer would have cost me about $1300 before side boards so I guess I'm still ahead of the game.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Been scrounging together the last parts to fix my wood hauling trailer.
> 
> I'll be about 700 bucks into this rebuild when it's all said and done but the trailer will have redone gate, new lengthened tongue, new coupler, new wiring, new lights, one new leaf, new axles, new bearings, and new tires.
> 
> Comparable trailer would have cost me about $1300 before side boards so I guess I'm still ahead of the game.
> 
> 
> View attachment 521207


Yeah and you know what you've got.


----------



## chucker

Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah and you know what you've got.


! yupp!! he sure does ! more strength to hold up the weight and more reasons to try and over fill it again to test it out??? LOL remember steve, two trips are easier an cheaper in the long haul!! good job by the way....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Today was one of "those" days. Things just weren't going well for me. I'm selling some cedar posts from the lots I'm clearing and needed to bundle them up. I under estimated how heavy the lift of 12' posts would be. Then they got stuck in my piling crate. Then jiggling them around to get it unstuck they managed to shift 6" to the north causing the rear wheels to come off the ground. Of course the tractor hydraulics wouldn't lift any higher than this either. And of course I couldn't let it back down because the crate was caught on one end and jammed into the logs on the other end. And it was hot as Hates and I was getting mad as heck. I finally got it unstuck, maybe next time I will remember that the Kubota is only 35 Hp.
> View attachment 519593
> View attachment 519594



I like the yard...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Been scrounging up some history the last few days.
> 
> We drove from Florida to Texas over the last three days. Hit the National WW2 museum and the Confederate Civil War museum in New Orleans. The WW2 museum was absolutely fantastic. The Confederate museum was much smaller but very interesting. I have two great great grandpas that served in the civil war; one for the Union and the other for the Confederacy.
> 
> Then on to Houston to visit the USS Texas and on to Corpus Christi to visit the USS Lexington.
> 
> It's rained for 9 days straight down here and we've been ahead of the flooding the whole way. They literally shut down I-10 right behind us on Saturday.
> 
> One of many flooded spots we crossed on I-10
> View attachment 519718
> View attachment 519719
> View attachment 519721
> View attachment 519724



yep, that's our I10 last week! 

I love the Lex... its where I did my first carrier qualifications during Basic Jet phase of USMC flight training... called Bouncing at the Boat! "going down to P'cola... to bounce on the boat!"...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Zeus103363 said:


> Cool trip! My family and I made the same trip a couple years ago. There is also a sub and a destroyer escort in Houston not too far from the USS Texas. Look up sea wolf park. It was devastated by hurricane Rita, but the ship and sub are still there. Its usually empty. * Dont forget about the USS Alabama, and the USS Kidd in Baton Rouge. I have 2 boys and we have been around the country seeing museum ships. *



or the WWII diesel submarine the USS Cavalla, Gato class. it is an awesome tour! the Cavalla was in the bay at Japan when McArthur had the Japs sign the peace treaty on USS Missouri.

http://cavalla.org/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Even growing up in the 80's our basement pantry was full of canned food and bottled water just in case *plus several gallons of white gas for the Coleman*.



I have at least 15 gallons Coleman fuel for my Colemans....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I know how you feel, bit like that myself tonight. Last Friday I had a day off work and was at home in the garden enjoying some sunshine and tidying. On the wind I hear a mid size 2 stroke...hmm..is that a saw? i think. I carry on with my work. The noise continues. I continue to wander....and try to work out what might be coming down. Then I here the unmistakable sound of a chipper. Its a tree service at work. I finish up and walk down the street folloeing the noise and soon see a guy at work in a rear garden, up top of a large tree. get to the front of the house to see the lorry and chipper and a pile of.....oh, its Eucalyptus, about to go in. That's not bad actually...hard wood I'd not get given i suspect and euc, although wet and pithy, is a change from pine and smells nice. I await the return of the groundy who i guess is coming as I see leaves/branches approaching. 'Would you like somewhere to dump what isn't going through the chipper?' i say. it turns out the tree is just getting a prune and no logs, but 'Take a flyer and give us a call' says the groundy, passing me a flyer he grabs from the cab, 'we'll have some logs for you next week, we are felling a few trees round here.' Great. So Monday I text and remind him, got a 'Yep will definitely have some for you this week'. Fab.
> So here we are, Friday night. Zip. Nada, Zilch. Not a twig. oh well.



good tale. pays to ask!!  I wonder if these US guys know what a lorry is...? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Speaking of electric saws. I scrounged this up today while looking at an old trailer frame to ressurect:
> 
> The can is full too.
> View attachment 520485
> View attachment 520486
> 
> 
> @Philbert do you want that saw for the museum?



prolly needs some WD 40!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> That's very generous of you!
> 
> Not trying to start a saw museum - only want a few, working models (although, I do, sort of, collect chains . . . )
> 
> Philbert




I still have my old elec Craftsman saw... still works, too... nary a spot of rust...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> That's very generous of you!
> 
> Not trying to start a saw museum - only want a few, working models (although, I do, sort of, collect chains . . . )
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan Groat said:


> Man it has been a long time for me. This summer has been crazy. I thought you would be interested in my latest build. I designed this log grapple earlier in the summer, and today I finally got to build it. Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 520516
> View attachment 520517
> View attachment 520518
> View attachment 520519



well done! I like good craftsmanship in steel!  that is excellent craftsmanship! pretty good flame job and welding, too... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> *Whats a fortune out of curiosity*?
> 
> I've got four slabs that I plan on building something with. They're ERC as that's all I come across here.



by definition: good chance or luck; large amount of wealth, assets, money.

as in: it would be my good fortune to have an inexhaustible fortune!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 520759
> My new duck "pond" that I traded a dozen eggs and some strawberry rhubarb jam for. Hooked up a pvc drain with a ball valve no more kiddie pools for me. View attachment 520760
> Sold a couple face cord of firewood and used the cash to do some horse trading. Upgraded my boat from a 14' with a 20hp to a 16' with a 35. I bought well and sold even better, have cash in the bank and a new to me kick butt boat that catches fish.
> Haven't even held a saw in my hand for months, I'm driving past scrounge wood because I just don't need any more. Got a bit of splitting left to do, but have enough for me for the winter and about 10 cord left to sell once the weather cools and people start thinking about firewood.
> Hope everyone is having a good summer!



I like ur pix, especially the duck pond!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Been scrounging together the last parts to fix my wood hauling trailer.
> 
> I'll be about 700 bucks into this rebuild when it's all said and done but the trailer will have redone gate, new lengthened tongue, new coupler, new wiring, new lights, one new leaf, new axles, new bearings, and new tires.
> 
> Comparable trailer would have cost me about $1300 before side boards so I guess I'm still ahead of the game.
> 
> 
> View attachment 521207



I like the new springs job! nice....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today I went scrounging! because, tomorrow it will all be gone. city wood and tree debris pickup day. piles of it everywhere in my neighborhood.. elsewhere's, too. had my eye on some EZscrounge oak, etc. but first... I had to empty my 8 wheeler logging trailer from my last urban scrounge. never too much $$ , never too much ... and never too much firewood. campfires daily is our motto over here at my camp... 

needed my logging trailer so off came the last cuts...

its all firewood. mostly camp fire firewood. ala Brutus... some to be split.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

off loaded, it became a firewood stack... a pile, if u will....



haven't yet met the person with more firewood than me here in my area... other than those selling it commercially. I do have some oak. we burn it in daily campfires... when we are working outside... 101F out and we got a camp fire...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so now we are ready to travel. up them loggin' roads... and here we come to first scrounge stop. free firewood out of a seasoned limb that fell out of oak tree other day. this stuff falls, is cut or hauled to street on a regular basis. nobody has an interest in it but me. this I came back to later and cut the limb up. easy work. free firewood! 2 doors down!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but main scrounge is a bit further up the mountain... some nice trimmed oak and other stuff I can use, too. u can see some of the tree work done in this pix.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I have my eye on some EZscrounge oak in this pile... key word: EZ! 

front



back


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

soon I had my logging hauling trailer loaded pretty good...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this big guy was a bit tuffer to get out of pile in backside and up to curb... and them onto trailer... on to trailer... more or less.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I could have scrounged a lot more. there was a lot more in the pile. but it was late in day, and I dint feel like doing too much work... so some I let go. I almost got this guy out, but a saw was needed. and so I said nbd. left it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

all set for return trip down the mountain....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but, however... as I pulled into the yard... I lost the big guy. it was a bear to load... no cranes avail at time... so I left it where it fell. still there. I will cut it up into chunks tomorrow... easier to move then.... its dark out now, work into the hours of darkness... logging by the light of the moon... 



way up there in the high country....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so, all in all, a pretty good scrounge for about 30 mins work... here is today's scrounge. always fun to venture out... and haul back in the spoils...

today I scrounged what's on logging trailer and to R side of it. few in pix background from last scrounge... piles and piles of $$ all over the yard... err, oops! I mean... piles and piles of stacked _firewood_... all over our logger's camp. lol.



free firewood. perfect for camp fire mania! ~


----------



## svk

@Backyard Lumberjack
Dude...wtf...23 posts in a row? Too much beer or too much coffee? Lol.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> @Backyard Lumberjack
> Dude...wtf...23 posts in a row? Too much beer or too much coffee? Lol.



I think he is holding back on us. He likely has the Swedish Bikini Team loading that wood but is too embarrassed to show that he is not doing the work. LOL


----------



## srb08

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> so, all in all, a pretty good scrounge for about 30 mins work... here is today's scrounge. always fun to venture out... and haul back in the spoils...
> 
> today I scrounged what's on logging trailer and to R side of it. few in pix background from last scrounge... piles and piles of $$ all over the yard... err, oops! I mean... piles and piles of stacked _firewood_... all over our logger's camp. lol.
> View attachment 521280
> 
> 
> free firewood. perfect for camp fire mania! ~


BL, 
SVK makes a good point. Not everyone has high speed DSL. When you load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable. It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. We all like posts & pics but in moderation.


----------



## cantoo

Well, good and bad news. I was noodling some cedar for swedish candles and I popped the piston on my little 260 that I use all the time. It quit twice on me and had to pull a couple extra times to start it. I was tired and never recognized the early signs. Quick "pop" and that was it, no compression. Went to grab another saw and "found" a 280 I didn't know I had. I'm gonna have to look around my barn abit more.


----------



## svk

Sorry about the 260 but nice score on the 280. I like finding stuff I forgot about.


----------



## svk

Almost time to start scrounging. After I split this last cord and a half I'm out of rounds at the cabin.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> @Backyard Lumberjack
> Dude...wtf...23 posts in a row? Too much beer or too much coffee? Lol.



just catching up. not too much beer, had none actually... coffee?... I never drink much past morning... just liked the posts... is there a limit?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hardpan said:


> I think he is holding back on us. He likely has the Swedish Bikini Team loading that wood but is too embarrassed to show that he is not doing the work. LOL



hey! wadda ja mean?...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> just catching up. not too much beer, had none actually... coffee?... I never drink much past morning... just liked the posts... is there a limit?


You are a good guy and positive contributor so I don't mean to bust balls. But IMO a page and a half of posts in a row from one dude is a bit excessive. I came in here yesterday morning and was three pages behind and wondered what the hell went down when I was sleeping.

When answering other members you can use the "+ Quote" button and group a number of quotes and their respective replies together. Also when doing a photo journey of your day you can put up to a dozen photos in one post so there's no need to put every photo in it's own separate post. In the event that you have multiple topics that you wish to keep separate then that would warrant a new post.

I guess in other words this thread more or less attempts to stay on topic (somewhat kinda sorta) with things that have to do with scrounging and/or firewood and as SRB noted quality is more important than quantity. The thread etiquette in here is a little different than say the fight thread or good morning check in where it's normal to answer every comment separately.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_>Dude...wtf...23 posts in a row? Too much beer or too much coffee? Lol.

>BL, SVK makes a good point. Not everyone has high speed DSL. When you load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable. It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. We all like posts & pics but in moderation._

23 posts?  ... are you kidding me? I mean... hey man, wtf! are you guys the Posting Nazi Monitors?... sorry, but I just had to say that... to you both... here's why:

first off, what is 23 posts?  how many posts per day happen here on the AS? 23! ?? the current 'membership' is 72,213 subscriber names here on the AS. what if we had an ideal world here and all were active and liked to scrounge for firewood? huh, would svk's messages have read?: "man, wtf... 72,213 posts in a row?" and srb, what would you say... write all that posted... "hey you guys... we cannot have all you members posting here! we have a couple of dial ups... and they cannot handle 72,213 posts... oh no, if they get a disconnect and have to start over. and too many slow, smart fones!! listen... 72, 200 of you have to stop posting to this thread! u see, some of the guys... no, I don't know who!.... don't use hi-speed DSL... so if u bog them down, you cannot post here!"

[pause]

ok, 72,213 we know is not practical. is 50,000? as a potential? no? ok, how about 25,000? no? oh! ok. lets scale it way down then... 5,000. how about 5,000 posts? is that better? how about 5,000 posts nightly here on the scrounging thread? oh, no?... ok... how about um... um...  1,000? would 1,000 posts per night here on scrounging thread be ok? huh?.... oh, still way too much huh? ok then lets go from 72, 213 to 100! is 100 posts here nightly ok?... one person posts 100 times. or 100 post 1 time? is 100 then ok?... come on now, if 72,213 potential posts are too many, surely 100 is just fine, huh? afterall, over at GM ci... they see that almost hourly... at times.

100 AS posts to the scrouging thread is then.. ok. huh?...

but 23 is not!  oic...

[moving on...]

>_When you load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable. It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. 
_
 ...makes the site less enjoyable? are you kidding me? less enjoyable? there are thousands of threads here on the AS... how does a couple of post from one poster... make the site less enjoyable? as u make your comment, the 'you understood' portion of it implies the entire site... , are you serious?...

I had not posted here on this thread since 8/12. actually, i don't post that often...here. even though i do enjoy the theme of this thread and the many scrounge stories, pix. etc. i dint count them, but i will go with the 23 posts as a number... but srb - u say: _It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. _but the 23 posts received 38 Likes. don't seem to me too many went unread.

i don't know why svk is bellyaching about my 23 posts... when he posts up 4 pix about traveling that i am still... trying to find how it fits in and is not a highjack!  even though being in Texas and close to the I10 i enjoyed his brief foto essay. and i will never complain about too many LEX posts and pix. and others are free to post unrelated to scrounging things... off topic... off topic themes...

one poster of late posts 6 pix large resolution... and that is ok. that redraw time don't slow no one down, but my 23 posts, some mere text... all but causes the AS to crash?!!!  are you trying to be comedians... or just want to pull my leg?  other posters post 4 large resolution pix and another 5! how long do these take for those AS subscribers not on DSL? dial up or on wifi???

how long is the redraw on a text only message?... HTML given over to enriched text mode? you don't know? well, i'll tell you... as a rule, generally speaking... u can measure it in nano seconds!! yep! 

so, you guys... ok... not you guys, but 2 of you guys... want to complain about ol BL's 23 posts... most of them in simple text fonts... cause in his enthusiasm to share with you his scrounge adventures... he has upset the apple cart... hey BL wtf, 23 posts! and numerous large size jpgs, high resolution... multiple attachments... don't "_load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable" _and few here if any... ever crop correctly in doing a Reply such that it redraws quicker... but BL's 23 do! ???  are you [deleted] me? correct reply croping in text replies such as are done here speeds up the download processing speeds. bits sent faster. subject to fone etc redraw limitations.

i seriously doubt if any of those main posters here... are on slow processing connections. certainly not the guys who are posting all those multiple attachment posts... with high resolution pix!

going back to 8/1/2016:

svk - i see 3 posts with pix by u. 2 i would say are on topic... chains... takes chains to scrounge and cut... and one of a felled tree getting bucked. semi scrounge to me. and one of split stix, that is actually in the wrong thread...

srb - i see no posts from you back to 8/1/2016... and no scrounge pix. but you don't like my contributions here! too many...

i guess one option is to limit pix to not be presented and posted at Full Size. keep compressed like MM did. and others have. then the pix can come in smaller. faster downloads, less bandwidth! and easily enough made larger for those interested in seeing more detail. crop better for Replies. i guess another option is to just Report me! "BL posted too many pix and mssges last night! no off topic pix, not too many multiple attmts, sticks to thread's theme, etc. Please review!"

my 23 posts had 15 pix. how are my 23 individual posts, 1/3 or so text only... slowing anybody down, etc... here on this thread... when the GM ci thread has hundreds per day... and no doubt many use the same connectivity levels there as here... but nobody complains seriously too many messages or too many pix!

so why here? and why are standards over in other threads here on the AS... not acceptable here in the scrounging thread?

imo, you both have spoken out of turn! unfairly, i mite add. i can read your comments, but i see where i have done no wrong!

i say to you two: _'let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!' 
_
Thank you!
_- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -_
postscript: to those of you posting pix of family... please note. all and any are OK by me. i am 100% for such contributions... deemed to be ok, as you see fit. as such, my discussion here does not address any of those posts, messages and/or pix. like them all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I guess in other words this thread more or less attempts *to stay on topic* (somewhat kinda sorta) *with things that have to do with scrounging *and/or firewood and as SRB noted* quality is more important than quantity*. *The thread etiquette in here is a little different* than say the fight thread or good morning check in where it's normal to answer every comment separately.



svk:

>*to stay on topic *you can post rain storms, trips but i cannot comment about other off topic posts as a reply? what does historical boat sites have to do with scrounging wood?

>*with things that have to do with scrounging* seems to me there is a thread for splitting...

>*quality is more important than quantity *wood pix ok, but why pix of freeways and rain? quality over quantity, u sed it. what is this tread's theme?

>*The thread etiquette in here is a little different* is there a stickie on it? seems what is ok for you svk, is not ok for me. I am easy ... but I da*m sure tain't no pushover!


----------



## dancan

I think what was meant was to bundle it in one reply especially for the concerns for the lower speed connections .
I'm on a dsl connection , it's better than dailup but still not the fastest so it's faster for me to read one reply with 5 pictures than 5 separate replies because less duplicate page info loaded .


----------



## svk

@Backyard Lumberjack 

Chill dude. You are making this much of a bigger deal than it is. We don't want drama in this thread. 

If you have things to cover, send me a PM.


----------



## srb08

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>Dude...wtf...23 posts in a row? Too much beer or too much coffee? Lol.
> 
> >BL, SVK makes a good point. Not everyone has high speed DSL. When you load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable. It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. We all like posts & pics but in moderation._
> 
> 23 posts?  ... are you kidding me? I mean... hey man, wtf! are you guys the Posting Nazi Monitors?... sorry, but I just had to say that... to you both... here's why:
> 
> first off, what is 23 posts?  how many posts per day happen here on the AS? 23! ?? the current 'membership' is 72,213 subscriber names here on the AS. what if we had an ideal world here and all were active and liked to scrounge for firewood? huh, would svk's messages have read?: "man, wtf... 72,213 posts in a row?" and srb, what would you say... write all that posted... "hey you guys... we cannot have all you members posting here! we have a couple of dial ups... and they cannot handle 72,213 posts... oh no, if they get a disconnect and have to start over. and too many slow, smart fones!! listen... 72, 200 of you have to stop posting to this thread! u see, some of the guys... no, I don't know who!.... don't use hi-speed DSL... so if u bog them down, you cannot post here!"
> 
> [pause]
> 
> ok, 72,213 we know is not practical. is 50,000? as a potential? no? ok, how about 25,000? no? oh! ok. lets scale it way down then... 5,000. how about 5,000 posts? is that better? how about 5,000 posts nightly here on the scrounging thread? oh, no?... ok... how about um... um...  1,000? would 1,000 posts per night here on scrounging thread be ok? huh?.... oh, still way too much huh? ok then lets go from 72, 213 to 100! is 100 posts here nightly ok?... one person posts 100 times. or 100 post 1 time? is 100 then ok?... come on now, if 72,213 potential posts are too many, surely 100 is just fine, huh? afterall, over at GM ci... they see that almost hourly... at times.
> 
> 100 AS posts to the scrouging thread is then.. ok. huh?...
> 
> but 23 is not!  oic...
> 
> [moving on...]
> 
> >_When you load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable. It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them.
> _
> ...makes the site less enjoyable? are you kidding me? less enjoyable? there are thousands of threads here on the AS... how does a couple of post from one poster... make the site less enjoyable? as u make your comment, the 'you understood' portion of it implies the entire site... , are you serious?...
> 
> I had not posted here on this thread since 8/12. actually, i don't post that often...here. even though i do enjoy the theme of this thread and the many scrounge stories, pix. etc. i dint count them, but i will go with the 23 posts as a number... but srb - u say: _It also results in people just blowing through your posts, without reading them. _but the 23 posts received 38 Likes. don't seem to me too many went unread.
> 
> i don't know why svk is bellyaching about my 23 posts... when he posts up 4 pix about traveling that i am still... trying to find how it fits in and is not a highjack!  even though being in Texas and close to the I10 i enjoyed his brief foto essay. and i will never complain about too many LEX posts and pix. and others are free to post unrelated to scrounging things... off topic... off topic themes...
> 
> one poster of late posts 6 pix large resolution... and that is ok. that redraw time don't slow no one down, but my 23 posts, some mere text... all but causes the AS to crash?!!!  are you trying to be comedians... or just want to pull my leg?  other posters post 4 large resolution pix and another 5! how long do these take for those AS subscribers not on DSL? dial up or on wifi???
> 
> how long is the redraw on a text only message?... HTML given over to enriched text mode? you don't know? well, i'll tell you... as a rule, generally speaking... u can measure it in nano seconds!! yep!
> 
> so, you guys... ok... not you guys, but 2 of you guys... want to complain about ol BL's 23 posts... most of them in simple text fonts... cause in his enthusiasm to share with you his scrounge adventures... he has upset the apple cart... hey BL wtf, 23 posts! and numerous large size jpgs, high resolution... multiple attachments... don't "_load up on posts and pics, it really slows down the process and makes the site less enjoyable" _and few here if any... ever crop correctly in doing a Reply such that it redraws quicker... but BL's 23 do! ???  are you [deleted] me? correct reply croping in text replies such as are done here speeds up the download processing speeds. bits sent faster. subject to fone etc redraw limitations.
> 
> i seriously doubt if any of those main posters here... are on slow processing connections. certainly not the guys who are posting all those multiple attachment posts... with high resolution pix!
> 
> going back to 8/1/2016:
> 
> svk - i see 3 posts with pix by u. 2 i would say are on topic... chains... takes chains to scrounge and cut... and one of a felled tree getting bucked. semi scrounge to me. and one of split stix, that is actually in the wrong thread...
> 
> srb - i see no posts from you back to 8/1/2016... and no scrounge pix. but you don't like my contributions here! too many...
> 
> i guess one option is to limit pix to not be presented and posted at Full Size. keep compressed like MM did. and others have. then the pix can come in smaller. faster downloads, less bandwidth! and easily enough made larger for those interested in seeing more detail. crop better for Replies. i guess another option is to just Report me! "BL posted too many pix and mssges last night! no off topic pix, not too many multiple attmts, sticks to thread's theme, etc. Please review!"
> 
> my 23 posts had 15 pix. how are my 23 individual posts, 1/3 or so text only... slowing anybody down, etc... here on this thread... when the GM ci thread has hundreds per day... and no doubt many use the same connectivity levels there as here... but nobody complains seriously too many messages or too many pix!
> 
> so why here? and why are standards over in other threads here on the AS... not acceptable here in the scrounging thread?
> 
> imo, you both have spoken out of turn! unfairly, i mite add. i can read your comments, but i see where i have done no wrong!
> 
> i say to you two: _'let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!'
> _
> Thank you!
> _- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -_
> postscript: to those of you posting pix of family... please note. all and any are OK by me. i am 100% for such contributions... deemed to be ok, as you see fit. as such, my discussion here does not address any of those posts, messages and/or pix. like them all!


Good God Almighty, are you serious?
I started to respond to this, in detail, but decided I really don't care enough to waste the time. 
Later.....

BTW- in the last 14 days, over 30% of the posts in this thread have come from you. Considering the number of different users that post here, that's a lot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> @Backyard Lumberjack Chill dude. You are making this much of a bigger deal than it is. *We don't want drama in this thread.* If you have things to cover, *send me a PM*.



you started it! you hung out your laundry... for the neighborhood to see. if its such a concern to you, maybe u should have PM'd me. huh?

_>You are making this much of a bigger deal than it is._

no, it is a big deal. as such... to me! if you open the can, deal with it. I did nothing wrong but shared my story, my style. svk, you go off topic, hijack, off theme, even off color..(imo) etc, and that is ok for this thread. you see nothing wrong with that! but, you don't mind complaining about my contributions.

to me, it is an issue of what is good for the goose, should be also... also... be good for the gander.

tell you what svk... you post here that in the future *you will comply with all the AS guidelines for all your posts in the future here on Srounging...* as in stay on topic, on theme! leave it here for a few days... and I will meet you half way as it all being an element of misunderstandings.

I can do this tread on smart fone LTE connection and it took me less than 2 minutes to scroll thru all the posts from my first "i like the yard". > 2 mins! I wont belabor the issue of slower connections and issues such as dirty, open lines as in telephone wires of DSL, etc.

so, if you do that, svk... I will be happy to remove my long post, although srb really owes some answers to his bellyaching, too... imo. and all related posts herein on this issue. additionally, for the good of all... I will modify my posting MO... to be more acceptable to the thread which you seem to have self-appointed yourself as a Moderator. which, I mite add to some extent, is ok, but here, in this case ... imo... is clearly a violation of AS Rules for Positng and Etiquette.

ok? fair enough? I am not going to reply to the srb post, since I am sure he will just delete it so 'we' can clean this thread up...

Thank you.


----------



## svk

srb08 said:


> Good God Almighty, are you serious?
> I started to respond to this, in detail, but decided I really don't care enough to waste the time.
> Later.....
> 
> BTW- in the last 14 days, over 30% of the posts in this thread have come from you. Considering the number of different users that post here, that's a lot.


You nailed it. 

I'm through with this discussion as well.


----------



## svk

Straight outta rounds.  Scrounging starts this weekend.


----------



## JustJeff

That's one sexy splitter!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> That's one sexy splitter!


Thank you! She is truly one of a kind!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Thank you! She is truly one of a kind!


steve say's " it's a hummer dinger" ... no wonder he likes to use it? LOL takes care of all the wood!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> steve say's " it's a hummer dinger" ... no wonder he likes to use it? LOL takes care of all the wood!


Dude! Lol


----------



## chucker

? speaking of scrounging, I had to do a little scrounging/looking for a new lawn skidder after the 2000 craftsman 42" 17.5 horse tractor/mower/skidder craped out on me! while out looking for a good deal I came across a blue c5 homelite with a 16' b/c for 5.00 at A SUPER SIZED YARD SALE about 30 pieces of old junk and junk! . so maybe it will cough with a little tlc? new lawn skidder isn't to bad either.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Back on the rails: I was eating dinner on the deck tonight, and looked across the hill to my bucked but not split pile. There was a groundhog on top of the pile. I attempted a couple of shots at about 80 yards, but didn't get him. 

Dang woodchuck was trying to chuck my wood!

The kids got a kick, etc. etc.


----------



## Zeus103363

Chucker, im impressed with that Husqvarna mower/skidder! A kawasaki engine! That rite there is a xp mower! Come from lowes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

Zeus103363 said:


> Chucker, im impressed with that Husqvarna mower/skidder! A kawasaki engine! That rite there is a xp mower! Come from lowes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank's! nope it come from my local ace hardware, the same place I do all my trading for the husky chainsaws and logging materials that I need. sure does beat the heck out of the old craftsman that I used an abused for 16 years... lol


----------



## Plowboy83

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk:
> 
> >*to stay on topic *you can post rain storms, trips but i cannot comment about other off topic posts as a reply? what does historical boat sites have to do with scrounging wood?
> 
> >*with things that have to do with scrounging* seems to me there is a thread for splitting...
> 
> >*quality is more important than quantity *wood pix ok, but why pix of freeways and rain? quality over quantity, u sed it. what is this tread's theme?
> 
> >*The thread etiquette in here is a little different* is there a stickie on it? seems what is ok for you svk, is not ok for me. I am easy ... but I da*m sure tain't no pushover!


Right on brother I love seeing I10 threw a rainy windshield lol


----------



## MustangMike

Did some more splitting today for next year's wood, and made 4 more Shag Hickory Boards (2" X 7' about 8" wide).

Took a pic of the Brewster location I'm working from up on the hill, along with the new pool they installed.

Above the right of the pool is a 7' Shag Hickory log that still needs to be milled. Above the pool just left of center are the boards I milled today, then the 12' large diameter Red Oak (over 40" on the big end), then above it, in the woods, another Red Oak log that will become boards or firewood, the firewood pile for this year (five cords have already been removed), above that in the woods is a Pig Nut Hickory log that will be milled or made into fire wood, then a stack of pallets and the split wood for next years fire wood.

With the remaining logs, I plan to mill any straight sections w/o branches that are 6' or more, and make firewood of the rest.

The firewood at the Brewster location is all Oak, Hard Maple, Hickory, Black Birch, sand Beech.

I've only been to the Carmel location once this year to bring some firewood to my daughter, but have Red Oak, White Oak, and Cherry over there. Have to do some cutting there when I have the time.


----------



## spike60

Cool on helping your daughter Mike, but that stuff can get out of hand..........

My firewood season kind of kicks off tomorrow. Haven't been idle of course and in addition to myself, I've got my brother covered for this year. 

Main story to share is that I have one of those "I asked for it" situations happening this year with offering to help others. Have an older buddy, (77) who I help every year. Gets a small 5 cord picker load every year. But there's these 2 gals that I know that I also offered to help. They each put their houses on the market back in April and expected to be out of them by winter. Naturally neither house has sold and neither one of them has a stick of wood. So, I've got plenty of trigger time in the near future. One girl has 40 wooded acres, so that should be easy. The other one, I'll have to be a little more creative. Both know their way around the woods, and both drive pick up trucks, so they can do their share of the work. But i won't be offering to help anyone else this year.


----------



## zogger

Finally got down to having to snipe both sides to give me a small enough distance I could cut it with the 36 from both sides. Then, bucked! Last buck was hard, I still suck at lining up my cuts... then had to use my err husky 371 trenching tool to cut out a branch nubbie underneath..not good for chains. Then wedged it until it cracked, took all my wedges and mauls used as wedges combined to finish cracking it, and prybarred it over. Now to finish moving this dismembered monstah and get to more splitting, another full year project I bet. Once it is all moved I'll throw the saws used on the project into a big group pic.

Some thoughts on doing huge ones like this for firewood....you can't have a too big of a saw, the whole time I wish I had a 3120 with a 72 inch bar for a lot of the cuts (and my stunt double). 

They need to make BIG wedges. "Stacking" kinda sorta works, but really, regular wedges I now look at like cute little barn decor...

Did I mention a stunt double? Cutting and wedging in 95 degree temps get to be a lot like work..several times I had to retreat to keep from keeling over, for reals. I just wanted to make up for lost time this year, and getting grumblings from the owner about half a tree still sitting in the yard...so I pushed it hard. I would have much rather waited until much cooler weather....

Anyway, big saws, plenty of wedges, prybars, and..I need to learn a better way to line up opposing cuts. seems just a fraction off on one side, poof, they don't line up, they wind up crossing each other, lot of wasted cutting. Still doable, but....don't know. I think next time I will try a big cut on one side, go right over the top and stand up there and walk it down the other side, if that is possible. I admit to be a little chicken to try it though, not having full control of the saw in a normal fashion, trying to hold it sideways while balancing along. Not sure. Bigger saw and much bigger bar would have made the big bucking cuts easier for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Zog, I know what you mean. I purchased the 36" bar just to drop the big Oak in the pic above. Have used it for a few other things since, but that is why I got it. The tree had a slight lean to it, so I had to pull it, and I was not gonna work on the far side of the tree! I find saws work much better when the tip is not buried.


----------



## svk

Looking good guys! 

I love running a big saw in big wood but the work starts once the saw stops. You both have my respect. 

Bob, good on you for helping those folks out. I'd donate some of my wood up here if I knew folks who actually needed it and just weren't looking for a free ride.


----------



## svk

Spent a little time this evening looking around the cabin lot for what to cut next.

I have some birch and maple around the yard that are in decline but still are throwing significant shade so I'll leave those until I absolutely have to cut them. 

I have two balsam and a spruce in a cluster that I've been eyeing up for a while. Think I'll take the balsam out this winter as they are getting to the size where balsam will often break off halfway up and wreck whatever they fall on. Would rather drop them to my spot of choice rather than any random direction.

Back behind the garage I have some smaller Aspen dying of hypoxylon canker. These are all small enough that no splitting will be needed.

Finally I have a couple of big Aspen on the side of the house that are down a short but steep hill. Not prime for carrying rounds back up the hill but I can use the exercise. Maybe do a winter drop with those as it gets a bit wet. The one has a big rotten chunk out of the base so I'll drop it like turnkey did for that hollowed out willow. 

All said that's easily another two cords of low btu wood and about two weekends of hauling brush. Never a dull moment lol.


----------



## chucker

it all ends steve, when you move out to the frozen waters of northern Minnesota where the trees don't grow till next spring while floating in the waters of spring storms! lol bring on the hard waters.


----------



## chipper1

What's up guys. 
Looks like you've all been staying busy.
I haven't done to much cutting in a while except a trailer load or two, and at a GTG.
This may change drastically within the next next week though we'll have to see.
Just got a call on a big ash removal a friend is doing at his job. He said I can have all the wood.
I may save some of it for milling if it looks good, I'll know more in the morning.
Then the tree guys I get wood from said they will be doing a bunch of lot clearing jobs next week.
The first one is monday and is right around the corner from where I'm helping a buddy build a pole barn.
Here's a couple pictures of the barn. The picture from the peak is looking down the side with a 10' lean to.
If you look at the ground you can see all the brush clearing I did with the kubota. I also had to trim up the trees a bit.
There will be some scrounging going on in the piles for some hot burning box elder to stay on topic .
Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> Finally got down to having to snipe both sides to give me a small enough distance I could cut it with the 36 from both sides. Then, bucked! Last buck was hard, I still suck at lining up my cuts... then had to use my err husky 371 trenching tool to cut out a branch nubbie underneath..not good for chains. Then wedged it until it cracked, took all my wedges and mauls used as wedges combined to finish cracking it, and prybarred it over. Now to finish moving this dismembered monstah and get to more splitting, another full year project I bet. Once it is all moved I'll throw the saws used on the project into a big group pic.
> 
> Some thoughts on doing huge ones like this for firewood....you can't have a too big of a saw, the whole time I wish I had a 3120 with a 72 inch bar for a lot of the cuts (and my stunt double).
> 
> They need to make BIG wedges. "Stacking" kinda sorta works, but really, regular wedges I now look at like cute little barn decor...
> 
> Did I mention a stunt double? Cutting and wedging in 95 degree temps get to be a lot like work..several times I had to retreat to keep from keeling over, for reals. I just wanted to make up for lost time this year, and getting grumblings from the owner about half a tree still sitting in the yard...so I pushed it hard. I would have much rather waited until much cooler weather....
> 
> Anyway, big saws, plenty of wedges, prybars, and..I need to learn a better way to line up opposing cuts. seems just a fraction off on one side, poof, they don't line up, they wind up crossing each other, lot of wasted cutting. Still doable, but....don't know. I think next time I will try a big cut on one side, go right over the top and stand up there and walk it down the other side, if that is possible. I admit to be a little chicken to try it though, not having full control of the saw in a normal fashion, trying to hold it sideways while balancing along. Not sure. Bigger saw and much bigger bar would have made the big bucking cuts easier for sure.



I feel for ya. I really do. It is kind of like dismantling a pyramid. If we buy all the equipment we need then we could have just bought the wood. You are one persistent, hard working son-of-a-gun.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Not prime for carrying rounds back up the hill



Can't you just winch up the logs or pull them with an ATV, etc???


----------



## JustJeff

Will and determination are a scroungers friend. Lol. I've found a lot of scrounge wood is big wood that less determined people don't want to work for. I regularly cut 30-36" wood with an 18" bar because that's what I have. Then the rounds are so heavy. 2 years ago I would wrestle them into the truck but now I'm a hair smarter and noodle them.


----------



## MustangMike

I noodle now & then, and often do the vertical split. When doing vertical splits you always want to have the Fiskars handy to cut the stringy stuff that won't split.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Can't you just winch up the logs or pull them with an ATV, etc???


Yes but at the top of the hill the lawn starts so I'd ruin the grass there. I'll probably just carry them. My fat azz could use the excersize anyhow lol. 

Not sure if you can see the pitch but it's pretty steep. And the hill is high enough that you can't pitch the bigger rounds up it. The two trees on the bottom of the hill are amongst the ones I'd cut.


----------



## svk

Those following this thread long term remembered the ~6.5 cords of tree service wood I scored this winter/spring from @chucker 's job three cabins down from mine.

Most tree services seem to purposely cut no two pieces of wood the same. Not the case with these guys! 

After splitting 6.5 cords I had exactly 4 pieces that needed to be shortened to length. Did that this morning and washed up the splitter before putting it back in the garage.

Didn't run the old Mac today but swapped out the too long for my needs 24" bar and clapped out chipper chain with a shorter 20" bar and sparkly new loop of full chisel chain that I picked up from a fellow member.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Those following this thread long term remembered the ~6.5 cords of tree service wood I scored this winter/spring from @chucker 's job three cabins down from mine.
> 
> Most tree services seem to purposely cut no two pieces of wood the same. Not the case with these guys!
> 
> After splitting 6.5 cords I had exactly 4 pieces that needed to be shortened to length. Did that this morning and washed up the splitter before putting it back in the garage.
> 
> Didn't run the old Mac today but swapped out the too long for my needs 24" bar and clapped out chipper chain with a shorter 20" bar and sparkly new loop of full chisel chain that I picked up from a fellow member.
> 
> View attachment 521868
> View attachment 521869
> View attachment 521870
> View attachment 521872


good that you could put the wood to use steve! other wise it "wood" have been in the dump to waste away!!


----------



## svk

@chucker that was most appreciated! Saved me many 80 mile round trips to the hunting cabin to scrounge there. 

Here's my son's chipmunk who is a master scrounger in his own right. I worry about this guy as he's so tame (notice him eating from my hand instead of the pile on the ground).


----------



## Zeus103363

I love animals! In my scrounging efforts last year i found a woonded, and dying baby opossum. Cared for her and now she is grown, and lives with us and we are blessed to have her. She is my side kick and in my lap most of the time. We named her Lucy.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Well I ended up getting a nice load today, but it wasn't like it was supposed to be, surprise lol.
Ran the 660, 044, 555, and the 2145 today.
They were all a blast, but the 2145 and the 555 were what I enjoyed the most today.

And since your on the subtopic of animals who scrounge, or have been found while scrounging. @Haywire wasn't it you who was talking about the owls, well check that one out. The tree we were supposed to be taking down was way bigger and had a much larger one, maybe next week, we'll see.
Also another scrounging bird I saw on the way home.


----------



## Logger nate

Wow you guys been busy! I know I said it before but I'll say it again great thread, great guys! Best on AS.
No firewood today but cut some more boards from my scrounged wood for the wood shed extension.
Square filed the chain for the mill this time sure cut good. Have some ripping chain coming from bailys hopefully it will be even better.


----------



## Zeus103363

Logger nate said:


> Wow you guys been busy! I know I said it before but I'll say it again great thread, great guys! Best on AS.
> No firewood today but cut some more boards from my scrounged wood for the wood shed extension.View attachment 521912
> Square filed the chain for the mill this time sure cut good. Have some ripping chain coming from bailys hopefully it will be even better.



one of my coworkers has a mill. He cuts hardwood lumber from what a tree removal brings him. Has really turned out to be quite a good business for him. Seems like it would be enjoyable to cut your own lumber at your own pace. Doing it at a big sawmill is a much different story as the bosses are never happy. Always want more, more and more. Faster, faster faster...600,000 board feet in 10 hours and still not enough...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Zeus103363 said:


> one of my coworkers has a mill. He cuts hardwood lumber from what a tree removal brings him. Has really turned out to be quite a good business for him. Seems like it would be enjoyable to cut your own lumber at your own pace. Doing it at a big sawmill is a much different story as the bosses are never happy. Always want more, more and more. Faster, faster faster...600,000 board feet in 10 hours and still not enough...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir it is very enjoyable, being outside, working with wood and chainsaws, good chain that cuts straight and pretty much self feeds, working at your own pace making your own boards...yep.


----------



## MustangMike

I've used narrow kerf rip, and square file, and I would stick with the square file, but try it and tell me what you think. I'm milling all hardwood, so it may be different.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> And since your on the subtopic of animals who scrounge, or have been found while scrounging. @Haywire wasn't it you who was talking about the owls, well check that one out. The tree we were supposed to be taking down was way bigger and had a much larger one, maybe next week, we'll see.








Yeah, that's a nice one!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I've used narrow kerf rip, and square file, and I would stick with the square file, but try it and tell me what you think. I'm milling all hardwood, so it may be different.


Same cutter angle as regular cutting?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Well I ended up getting a nice load today, but it wasn't like it was supposed to be, surprise lol.
> Ran the 660, 044, 555, and the 2145 today.
> They were all a blast, but the 2145 and the 555 were what I enjoyed the most today.View attachment 521908
> View attachment 521909
> And since your on the subtopic of animals who scrounge, or have been found while scrounging. @Haywire wasn't it you who was talking about the owls, well check that one out. The tree we were supposed to be taking down was way bigger and had a much larger one, maybe next week, we'll see.
> Also another scrounging bird I saw on the way home.View attachment 521913
> View attachment 521914


How is the tongue weight on the trailer when loaded? Looks like it would be heavy.


----------



## mainewoods

Haven't been on here much lately, I been kinda busy. 7 "scrounged" cords, dropped, limbed, hauled out of the woods, split and stacked.


----------



## LondonNeil

That would keep you busy!


----------



## mainewoods

Especially when you are by yourself, and have a little age against you. Gettin' old ain't for sissies!


----------



## svk

Looking good Clint. I wondered about you but saw you had been in the sure recently so I figured all was well.


----------



## mainewoods

A view near the area where I live. Don't think I will be running out of wood none to soon!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Same cutter angle as regular cutting?



The narrow kerf rip has a different angle, (more shallow), but for square file I use the same angle for everything. It seems very versatile, cuts, rips and mills, all faster than round, and the milled boards are pretty smooth.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> The narrow kerf rip has a different angle, (more shallow), but for square file I use the same angle for everything. It seems very versatile, cuts, rips and mills, all faster than round, and the milled boards are pretty smooth.


Gotta wonder how square file with a milling angle would do.


----------



## svk

Well good to know Mike. My friend has a granberg and we were going to throw it on my 2186 this fall.


----------



## svk

More Aspen suffering from hypoxylon canker. The only known cure is to harvest the entire stand, which I have done for all of the larger trees (which were already in geriatric state). These stragglers along the driveway will all come down soon.


----------



## Logger nate

Made a little progress on wood shed extension yesterday
my "edger"


----------



## dancan

Edger ? You mean kindlin maker LOL

I went and resplit that last batch of scrounged up birch , all to size and now down by the racks for storage .
I did have an incident , 







Busted my favourite wedge , that one was easy to tap in and then drive it home , that bigger POS needs a chainsaw kerf to start .
Since it was a nice day a beach run was in order to beat the afternoon heat 






Spain is that way through the opening 






Scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## svk

How long did that grenade style wedge last you before it cracked?


----------



## crowbuster

Well dancan. Now you see why they are called wood grenades. They usually blow up ! hahaha every dang one I ever used broke in that very spot. Nun for me thanks, Hope you got some mileage out of it before it grenade. Love your beach pics


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> . . . that bigger POS needs a chainsaw kerf to start .



I grind a finer entry bevel on my splitting wedges with a 6" bench grinder.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I got a year before it grenaded , I'll take it back to the shop and weld it up. 
The other wedge is gonna have a date with the grinder as well but the grenade is by far the best one for starting .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## MustangMike

My Grenades have held up. Used them a lot before I got the hydro.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Yeah, that's a nice one!


Wait til we get the big ash down .


svk said:


> How is the tongue weight on the trailer when loaded? Looks like it would be heavy.


Yes, it was a little heavy on the tounge. The good thing is this was all dead standing and it was a relatively light load. You see how I normally have the boards I put on the front to stop the load at about 4' from the front, I forgot those. I left the house a bit early Sat morn after being up til 2, 5:45 comes quick, and no amount of coffee can fix that. I did take a nap around 5 and I don't do that very often, then I was like.
The neighbor that was going to buy it from me backed out so now I need to get it all off my trailer first thing in the morning, not looking forward to it.
Speaking of that I gotta get to bed , good night everyone .


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Especially when you are by yourself, and have a little age against you. Gettin' old ain't for sissies!


good to see ya Clint. i'm sure the moose is getting slower too. take care buddy.


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks Steve. With no mechanized logging equipment except a Jeep Cherokee "skiddah", things went pretty well. If it wasn't for the "mountain climb" up to the woodlot, I might have been done a little sooner. Those trees sure slide out nice with a 40% down grade, on bone dry ground. Sometimes being in drought conditions has it advantages!


----------



## dancan

The lakes are real low here and we've had several burn bans this summer with a stretch of woods closure for all gov trails and forest . 
Lots of dry wells in some areas and it's a 2 week wait for the guys that deliver tankers of water for those that refill their wells .
When I was cutting on that last scrounge I was having the birch bark turn to embers as I was taking down the larger birch , I made sure to splash lots of water around and double checked before I left so that there was no chance of fire . This dryness is one of the reasons I've not been scrounging the woods that I have a key to the gate for , it's not worth the risk , especially since it's not my woods and I don't want the landowner to worry that something could happen .
I did get a call from another carpenter friend this week , he's got a customer that wants a bigger back yard and needs 6 non hazard trees taken down , it's a paying scrounge


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Wait til we get the big ash down .
> 
> Yes, it was a little heavy on the tounge. The good thing is this was all dead standing and it was a relatively light load. You see how I normally have the boards I put on the front to stop the load at about 4' from the front, I forgot those. I left the house a bit early Sat morn after being up til 2, 5:45 comes quick, and no amount of coffee can fix that. I did take a nap around 5 and I don't do that very often, then I was like.
> The neighbor that was going to buy it from me backed out so now I need to get it all off my trailer first thing in the morning, not looking forward to it.
> Speaking of that I gotta get to bed , good night everyone .


That's a damn nice size log there [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> The lakes are real low here and we've had several burn bans this summer with a stretch of woods closure for all gov trails and forest .
> Lots of dry wells in some areas and it's a 2 week wait for the guys that deliver tankers of water for those that refill their wells .
> When I was cutting on that last scrounge I was having the birch bark turn to embers as I was taking down the larger birch , I made sure to splash lots of water around and double checked before I left so that there was no chance of fire . This dryness is one of the reasons I've not been scrounging the woods that I have a key to the gate for , it's not worth the risk , especially since it's not my woods and I don't want the landowner to worry that something could happen .
> I did get a call from another carpenter friend this week , he's got a customer that wants a bigger back yard and needs 6 non hazard trees taken down , it's a paying scrounge


Pretty dry here too, smoke from fire east of us, burned 40,000 acres yesterday, getting close to our standing inventory of firewood


----------



## ReggieT

W


kingOFgEEEks said:


> Back on the rails: I was eating dinner on the deck tonight, and looked across the hill to my bucked but not split pile. There was a groundhog on top of the pile. I attempted a couple of shots at about 80 yards, but didn't get him.
> 
> Dang woodchuck was trying to chuck my wood!
> 
> The kids got a kick, etc. etc.


What type of shooting iron were you trying to blast him with?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

ReggieT said:


> W
> 
> What type of shooting iron were you trying to blast him with?



Marlin .22 Magnum. It's capable of shooting 80 yards, but I have it sighted in at 25, and I've never checked the drop at 80, so I could have been shooting right under him.

I thought the .270 would be a bit inappropriate for dinner table entertainment.


----------



## MustangMike

If it is on at 25 yds, it should be darn close at 80, but we have all missed at times.

There was one standing on top of a fence post one time, and I hurried the shot from my 220 before it moved, and I missed it. That gun is dead nuts on, but with a 26" bull barrel, it pays to take your time and use the bipod.

Handloading also really improved my success with that gun. Not that I could ever match the accuracy of the Norma Factory stuff, but their 48 grain bullets were so hard they were making pencil holes through the chucks, and they generally made it back to their holes. Hollow points just stop them in their tracks.

The Norma stuff was so accurate that at the range I would put holes in holes. One time I adjusted the scope up one click at a time and made a 6 shot vertical string.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I actually have Dad's TC contender with a 7x30 barrel and a .22 hornet barrel. I've thought about putting a decent red dot sight on the .22 hornet barrel and carrying it for a handy little chuck killer. 

The 7x30 on a 14" barrel is an absolute deer slayer in thick woods. You can shoulder holster carry, keeping both hands free for scrambling and sneaking, and when you need to get off a quick shot, you don't have to worry about getting tangled in the brush.

Dad bought it in the 80's, after someone came into the barn when he was milking cows, and asked if they could hunt groundhogs. He watched them set up and make 200-300 yard shots with their TC, and he had to have one after that. It was in the PA Game News years ago. I wish I still had a copy.


----------



## JustJeff

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck?....


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Pretty dry here too, smoke from fire east of us, burned 40,000 acres yesterday, getting close to our standing inventory of firewood



Got a couple cookin' up this way in Sanders County. Supposed to cool off and rain a bit next week though.


----------



## svk

Hi guys.

Closest thing I did to scrounging was moved the 1/4 cord of scrounged silver maple from my driveway to my backyard. 

Leaving wood sitting on pavement sure does speed the drying process. Many of the pieces already are clanking like baseball bats. Storm was around July 20th.

Hey @chucker good luck scrounging up a bear tomorrow!


----------



## MountainHigh

Zeus103363 said:


> I love animals! In my scrounging efforts last year i found a woonded, and dying baby opossum. Cared for her and now she is grown, and lives with us and we are blessed to have her. She is my side kick and in my lap most of the time. We named her Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Now that's a real animal lover right there!
They say you can tell the character of a people by how they treat their animals. Zeus, you've brought a BIG grin to my face


----------



## MountainHigh

Nice to catch up here a bit. I've been too busy to split all my wood this year, so I've had to stack rounds under cover just in time for the first rains this week.




Wood Piles await.



Rounds under cover to get to next year



Enough wood split, dried, and stacked handy for the season



Great grape crop this year - snack time.
- - -

Back to work - have a good one!


----------



## Vtrombly

@chipper1 Have you been coming up with any good scrounges lately?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

No wood scrounging but I made a wood scrounging cart made from scrounged up steel I had at the shop and a couple of tires I bought on sale 





















The new Ronco LH 3.0 !
Works great , I built it mainly for dragging brush but it'll work with stems and I'm gonna put a light floor in it so I can move splits .
Unloading is fast and easy


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> No wood scrounging but I made a wood scrounging cart made from scrounged up steel I had at the shop and a couple of tires I bought on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great , I built it mainly for dragging brush but it'll work with stems and I'm gonna put a light floor in it so I can move splits .
> Unloading is fast and easy


That looks sweet great fabrication skills going on there that's for certain.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

It's a little heavy on the frame part but it was the steel I had to work with and only had 6" of trim leftover lol
This one is for me and testing the "Proof of Concept" , I have an arborist that wants to see it already , I think we'll be testing it on a cleanup this weekend .


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> It's a little heavy on the frame part but it was the steel I had to work with and only had 6" of trim leftover lol
> This one is for me and testing the "Proof of Concept" , I have an arborist that wants to see it already , I think we'll be testing it on a cleanup this weekend .


Does it have a way to hitch that up to your atv looks like that would be great to pull around

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I have a welder and can pretend to know how to use it lol


----------



## Zeus103363

MountainHigh said:


> Now that's a real animal lover right there!
> They say you can tell the character of a people by how they treat their animals. Zeus, you've brought a BIG grin to my face



Thanks! If you ever get a chance, and are open to the idea, they are wonderful pets! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus103363

Back to Scrounging, after a long hot summer its back at the start for next years firewood. This mornings scrounge was a white oak and a red oak. The white oak was the first ever "barber chair" for me. As i was finishing the back cut a breeze blew the tree backwards, pinched my saw, split up the middle and poped and jumped off the stump. Scary for me as it happened before i could react other than get back. Dont worry, the saw wasn't injured. The red oak fell as expected. Got a truck load and came home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

glad you are safe


----------



## al-k

Well it was 60 out this morning so I thought i would get some wood from down the road, about a 60' black birch that uprooted a couple of weeks ago. Didn't take long to get hot.There was a small maple that came down to .


----------



## svk

Looking good guys!


----------



## dancan

One of my customers that runs a small tree bizz was at the shop this morning , I showed him the RonCo LH 3.0 ,he looked at it , thot for a minute and said he wanted it now because he was doing a tree and brush job this afternoon , then he asked how much LOL
I gave it to him so he can test run it today and to get his input .

He just sent me a text , only hauled logs with it today , said he was loading 4x as much as his dolly and 2x easier , he's liking it .


----------



## johnnyballs

Zeus103363 said:


> Back to Scrounging, after a long hot summer its back at the start for next years firewood. This mornings scrounge was a white oak and a red oak. The white oak was the first ever "barber chair" for me. As i was finishing the back cut a breeze blew the tree backwards, pinched my saw, split up the middle and poped and jumped off the stump. Scary for me as it happened before i could react other than get back. Dont worry, the saw wasn't injured. The red oak fell as expected. Got a truck load and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont have pictures, but only had 1 barber chair happen to me...trying to drop a tall skinny red maple (15 inch dbh but probably 80 feet tall) ...made my face cut but my saw was cutting so good i cut through the notch just a little bit...never do that again !!!...no damage or injury but it sure does scare the crap outta you...


----------



## peeworm

Went and scrounged a little bit of wood today





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Made some more boards on Thurs, 4 more Shag Hickory (2" thick, 7' long), then started on some Red Oak. Made 2 boards 7' long, 2" X 19". Hickory is harder, but the Oak is wider, and really made my saws work!

The Oak is in the pic, cut a 7' piece from the log, and some of it remains after taking 2 sides & 2 full thick pieces from it.


----------



## MustangMike

I also literally found this "Barn Find" on a farm my cousin purchased (for re sale) at auction. Guess it was left behind. don't know what it needs or if it runs, but it does need a bad cleaning! Oh, it's an 034, didn't have one of them yet!


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> @chipper1 Have you been coming up with any good scrounges lately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I managed to get this load after dropping the tractor off at a job. Then I went back and spread 30 yrs of sand, then went home and cut it all into rounds for next years pile. Since the day was still young and I had lots of energy left , I went to our church building and did some cleanup. Our old landlord sold the building at the beginning of summer and we just got it back so it was a bit overgrown. 
Hoping to get a bit more next week after the holiday.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountain, good to see you posting again.

I love animals, and my wife and I have volunteered numerous hours at the local Humane Society over the past several years walking dogs etc, and we currently have 2 rescue pit mixes that also get a lot of our time.

However, it is generally not a good idea to adopt any wild animal, and is often illegal. Except in very rare circumstances, I would not recommend it.


----------



## chipper1

Forgot, I scrounged up this 2165. Even bought some B&C oil and premix. It was a bit expensive but it came with a free saw.


----------



## JustJeff

Took advantage of the cooler temps and got some wood stacked. 8 facecord for now and I have 2 more racks that are currently full of my selling wood. I have tin between the deck joists sloping away from the house to keep rain off. Works pretty good. I've never burned more than 8 even in the polar vortex years. So pressure is off, I can finish splitting and stacking.....or not. Lots of free wood around, I just don't need any, if I don't sell, I can sit it out for 3 years or more. I might have to noodle some rounds because I miss running the saw!


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, good to see you posting again.
> 
> I love animals, and my wife and I have volunteered numerous hours at the local Humane Society over the past several years walking dogs etc, and we currently have 2 rescue pit mixes that also get a lot of our time.
> 
> However, it is generally not a good idea to adopt any wild animal, and is often illegal. Except in very rare circumstances, I would not recommend it.



Thanks Mike ... always good to see the goings on in everyone's wood piles and scrounging efforts. Makes the day to day journey all that much more rewarding.

I agree with you about not adopting a wild animal as a wise general policy, but Zeus certainly did the best he could for that little stranded critter that didn't stand a chance without his intervention, and you've gotta love that  

I'll still be a sparse poster here as duty continues to call. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## JustJeff

CAD got me again. Been looking for something lighter than my husky for limbing and picked up this crapsman for forty clams.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I managed to get this load after dropping the tractor off at a job. Then I went back and spread 30 yrs of sand, then went home and cut it all into rounds for next years pile. Since the day was still young and I had lots of energy left , I went to our church building and did some cleanup. Our old landlord sold the building at the beginning of summer and we just got it back so it was a bit overgrown.
> Hoping to get a bit more next week after the holiday.View attachment 523122
> View attachment 523123
> View attachment 523125
> View attachment 523127
> View attachment 523128


Glad to see all is well. I have two scrounges that I have to collect on one a tree that's getting taken down for a co worker and the other is a family friend that has a pile that he wants gone. I'll get some pictures as I get it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Look at all that Zogger wood !!!


----------



## LondonNeil

no wood for me today, but I did scrounge up 1Kg (2lb 4oz) of damsons, which have been turned into jam along with 8oz of scrounged apples. yum yum!

Hey Duncan, don't let that zogger kindling go to waste!


----------



## dancan

That's MustangMikes , he did say something about milling but look at all that Zogger wood !!!


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Look at all that Zogger wood !!!


I was thinking zogger wood, and zogger siding .


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Glad to see all is well. I have two scrounges that I have to collect on one a tree that's getting taken down for a co worker and the other is a family friend that has a pile that he wants gone. I'll get some pictures as I get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.
Sounds like you have a lot going on also. This time of the yr get crazy with my wife going back to work and everyone calling with projects they can't complete and they need my help. I always say if your good with your hands and people find out your not working you'll be busier than you can handle, and here I am again refusing work, and even scrounge wood.
I will probably get at least one load this week if not more, but I have to be careful with my schedule .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I was thinking zogger wood, and zogger siding .



I think it would be a little heavy for siding (2" thick Red Oak). My friend (who is a carpenter) says that cut that thick it is even too heavy to be used for flooring!

I stacked most (but not all) of my 2" boards (Shag Bark Hickory, Pig Nut (Smooth Bark) Hickory, and Red Oak. Was moving it by myself, and that slab side of Red Oak (top left) almost made me drop a nut! Still need to seal the ends.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Sounds like you have a lot going on also. This time of the yr get crazy with my wife going back to work and everyone calling with projects they can't complete and they need my help. I always say if your good with your hands and people find out your not working you'll be busier than you can handle, and here I am again refusing work, and even scrounge wood.
> I will probably get at least one load this week if not more, but I have to be careful with my schedule .


This time of the year gets quite busy have 40 hour job and work with my dad at his business which he is semi retired and leaves to Texas for 3 and a half months during the winter so I do his work when he is gone. Also do small engine repair in the evenings. And try and grab the scrounge lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Took the CAD Crapsman down to the woodpile and was rather nonplussed with its performance even after a chain touch up. So I immediately did a muffler mod. First pic is the baffles before. 
And after. 
The tiny slits are easy to open up and dent in. Put a little bend in the deflector as well and presto! Saw idles way better and starts easier. Tiny tweak on the high jet to make it clean up in the cut. I sank it into a piece of hard maple that my splitter wouldn't touch and it cut not bad. I don't intend to cut anything over 6" with this saw so it should be adequate for its intended purpose. Anti vibe is nice on it as well.


----------



## al-k

I finished that black birch this morning.Took me four hours to cut haul and split it.That's only half on the trailer. I think about half a cord.


----------



## dancan

Good btu's in that black birch , lotsa people will turn their nose a birch because they think it'll rot before it dries , split it and it's beautiful wood


----------



## JustJeff

I am now a card carrying member of the creamsicle gang. Came up on the interweb and I picked it up for 200 (I sold an 032 for more than that) of my Canadian dollars. Starts first pull. Compression looks good, can't wait to put it in some wood. CAD is in full effect!


----------



## al-k

I never thought it was that good till i was going through the sweep's firewood library and saw that black birch had a mbtu of 24.2. The best was osage orange at 30,red oak 22.1


----------



## Vtrombly

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 523472
> View attachment 523473
> I am now a card carrying member of the creamsicle gang. Came up on the interweb and I picked it up for 200 (I sold an 032 for more than that) of my Canadian dollars. Starts first pull. Compression looks good, can't wait to put it in some wood. CAD is in full effect!


My good buddy Chris lebrun up that way had a couple of those said they are real good saws along with the 038.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peeworm

Had some good help scrounging today








Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That 460 deal almost sounds too good to be true, hope the saw is not hot!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> That 460 deal almost sounds too good to be true, hope the saw is not hot!


I know. Guy seemed legit though. Went to his house, three kids there. Talked about farming, he didn't seem jumpy, no indication of sketchy ness. Said he'd owned the saw for a few years but only cuts a few cord a year for himself and preferred his 50cc saw for the weight. It looks really good and has all the labels and numbers on it. I can't find anything wrong with it. Usually when a deal seems too good to be true, it is. I would never knowingly buy anything stolen because that's not my way. Pulled the plug and compression came in at 145 on my cheap automotive gauge that usually reads low on small engines. I'll wood test it tomorrow to see if I truly do suck or if I got suckered. Lol.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Dang red oak blocking the atv trail. We all know where that is goin


----------



## farmer steve

fruits of our labor on Labor Day. neighbor is selling his property soon and told me i better get the dead stuff while i had the chance. mostly ash but one nice dead red oak that might go on my one buddies band mill.


----------



## JustJeff

This is my new favorite saw. Throws noodles better than my Italian neighbor, and is ridiculous when cutting cookies. All I have are rounds so I can't wait to get a log where I can really lean on it without chasing the wood around. Couldn't help but notice the pencil sized exhaust hole.....
When I was done playing, I cut some skids with the new crapsman and stacked the rest of the "done been split" pile. As soon as it drops a few degrees, I'm going to get back on the splitter but right now I'm going to the beach!


----------



## dancan

Well , the scrounge I had lined up didn't happen 
I did get a call from a friend that needed some help dropping a couple of trees , when I got there he showed me the trees , no monsters but all were pointing to the house and electric service .
It was a job for the Tirfor  
His poulan decided to not want to start so I drug out one of my saws .






















He liked the winch so much He decided that we should pull down another , this is where we stopped after "Just one more" lol






He gets to limb them up and drag the up to the driveway , I get to go load them in my truck


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scored some wood I didnt have to cut, buck, split or season. Oak, Maple and pine but less than half is pine.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That post was a pic test also. I have never posted pics here. I have a dually with an 8ft bed and that load almost filled the whole bed. It didnt even fill half my 1984 E350


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> The lakes are real low here and we've had several burn bans this summer with a stretch of woods closure for all gov trails and forest .
> Lots of dry wells in some areas and it's a 2 week wait for the guys that deliver tankers of water for those that refill their wells .
> When I was cutting on that last scrounge I was having the birch bark turn to embers as I was taking down the larger birch , I made sure to splash lots of water around and double checked before I left so that there was no chance of fire . This dryness is one of the reasons I've not been scrounging the woods that I have a key to the gate for , it's not worth the risk , especially since it's not my woods and I don't want the landowner to worry that something could happen .
> I did get a call from another carpenter friend this week , he's got a customer that wants a bigger back yard and needs 6 non hazard trees taken down , it's a paying scrounge





Haywire said:


> Got a couple cookin' up this way in Sanders County. Supposed to cool off and rain a bit next week though.


A little rain and a lot cooler this weekend here, much better! Hope you guys got some too.


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 523611
> This is my new favorite saw. Throws noodles better than my Italian neighbor, and is ridiculous when cutting cookies. All I have are rounds so I can't wait to get a log where I can really lean on it without chasing the wood around. Couldn't help but notice the pencil sized exhaust hole.....
> When I was done playing, I cut some skids with the new crapsman and stacked the rest of the "done been split" pile. As soon as it drops a few degrees, I'm going to get back on the splitter but right now I'm going to the beach!



Looks like you got a great saw at a great price. Most 460s have compression over 150 stock (my 046 had 175). I like the 044/440 best as an all around saw, but in a 2 saw plan the 460 is one of the best bucking saws out there, and they are very durable. Enjoy, ya got a fantastic buy! (While I have gotten a few great deals, I had to work on them all, yours just seems ready to roll).


----------



## benp

Went after a Sugar Maple yesterday.

I figured I would break out the Dolkita for this.






All was going fine until a few feet in front of the bar tip in the picture. 

Right when I made it through the log the tree dropped a couple inches. That wasn't the problem. 

It was the lip that was on the side of the tree that grabbed the saw on the clutch side and tried to bury it into the ground. 

I had taken pictures and thought I uploaded them before deleting but I was mistaken. 

Saw came out ok with only the exhaust deflector bent some. I thought for sure that the clutch side was going to be screwed but was pleasantly surprised. 

Everything split and stacked except for 3 pieces that need noodled. I will go back and do those. I sure wasn't dragging those heavy rounds out of the woods.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think it would be a little heavy for siding (2" thick Red Oak). My friend (who is a carpenter) says that cut that thick it is even too heavy to be used for flooring!
> 
> I stacked most (but not all) of my 2" boards (Shag Bark Hickory, Pig Nut (Smooth Bark) Hickory, and Red Oak. Was moving it by myself, and that slab side of Red Oak (top left) almost made me drop a nut! Still need to seal the ends.


For sure, i was totally joking, but we all know he wouldn't want it to go to waste(which I can appreciate).
Another AS member was milling up some cants for a GTG for me and we did up some white oak logs for me while we where at it, and some of the slabs were very heavy, as in I didn't even make an effort to get them off the cant by myself lol.

Do you have a plan for all that lumber, your starting to get some inventory it looks like.


----------



## LondonNeil

i scrounged up 3lbs of Victoria plums and 1 1/2 lbs of apples and made more jam. I've been promised some more plums yet....I'm struggling to scrounge up the jars now! With the damson and apple and tonights plum and apple I've done 15lbs of jam since the weekend. probably only got jars for another 2lbs at most


----------



## svk

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> View attachment 523839


Nice and happy birthday...very nice she's a yugo and a good looking one at that still has all the grip on her allot of times that's worn off. Have you fired her up?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> Nice and happy birthday...very nice she's a yugo and a good looking one at that still has all the grip on her allot of times that's worn off. Have you fired her up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Do you know what years they were Yugo made? My other one was Swedish built and I think was a 78'


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Thanks. Do you know what years they were Yugo made? My other one was Swedish built and I think was a 78'


I believe if memory serves me the tomos factory made 65s starting in 71 and they made the fourth version of the saw. All others were Sweden AB

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

As a side story probably 75 percent of the wood I've ever was cut with my dad's 65. I still regret giving it up even though it was plumb wore out. 

This one came with a 24" bar which will spend more time on my 2186 and 562 while the 65 will wear a 16"or 20" bar normally.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> As a side story probably 75 percent of the wood I've ever was cut with my dad's 65. I still regret giving it up even though it was plumb wore out.
> 
> This one came with a 24" bar which will spend more time on my 2186 and 562 while the 65 will wear a 16"or 20" bar normally.


If it's still around hone the cylinder and put a meteor in it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> If it's still around hone the cylinder and put a meteor in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sadly it's long gone as are the L77 top end parts I had to rebuild it.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Sadly it's long gone as are the L77 top end parts I had to rebuild it.


That sucks would have been a good memory to rebuild.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Yeah I know. Oh well.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Steve!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Do you have a plan for all that lumber, your starting to get some inventory it looks like.



Right now I'm thinking some work benches, but I'm welcome to ideas and may sell some if anyone wants it (but tough to do till it drys).

I can also always run the 2" pieces through a band saw and make two 3/4" boards!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Happy Birthday Steve!!! Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## jasper nl

Frend ofmine works in a sea port most shiploads kom are secured with wood he kan take it for free


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> View attachment 523839


Happy Birthday !! Nice saw, looks like fun.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Right now I'm thinking some work benches, but I'm welcome to ideas and may sell some if anyone wants it (but tough to do till it drys).
> 
> I can also always run the 2" pieces through a band saw and make two 3/4" boards!


No real ideas. The white oak we milled up will be for perlins for my wood shed.
Then the red oak we milled up will be the slats. I will leave the spaces that shrink up for airflow. I need to shoot the post with the transit real quick and figure out the grade and buy a few green boards. If I had some big black locust I'd mill those up for the skirt boards.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> As a side story probably 75 percent of the wood I've ever was cut with my dad's 65. I still regret giving it up even though it was plumb wore out.
> 
> This one came with a 24" bar which will spend more time on my 2186 and 562 while the 65 will wear a 16"or 20" bar normally.


That's hilarious svk.
I was going to ask you what you were going to do with that big ole bar since I knew uou would but a 16" on it lol.

Happy birthday buddy.


----------



## dancan

Happy B'day Steve !!


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 523611
> *This is my new favorite saw. Throws noodles better than my Italian neighbor*, and is ridiculous when cutting cookies. All I have are rounds so I can't wait to get a log where I can really lean on it without chasing the wood around. Couldn't help but notice the pencil sized exhaust hole.....
> When I was done playing, I cut some skids with the new crapsman and stacked the rest of the "done been split" pile. As soon as it drops a few degrees, I'm going to get back on the splitter but right now I'm going to the beach!



One of the best noodlers I have ever seen was a 460. It was ridiculous. 



svk said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> View attachment 523839



Happy birthday Steve!!!!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I helped my cousin scrounge up a firewood saw, as he bought a house with a wood furnace this summer. It's a runner, but needs the clutch, drum, and bearing replaced, as the previous owner 'forgot' to put the e clip on when he last ran it, and decided it wasn't worth fixing.





$275 for the PH, and I'm helping him order a clutch and a 20" bar for it. Should be a runner. 

He has never run anything stronger than a 290 Farm Boss before this. He went to pick up the saw last night, and texted me that it's a beast. I think I just created another case of CAD in the family.


----------



## svk

Forgot to take pictures but this weekend we scouted out the next trees to come down at my place.

One will be the largest diameter aspen I have ever cut. It is near my spring well so it has had ample moisture. It is still healthy but could decimate my sauna building if it came down in the wrong wind. It is kind of a rectangular shaped base about 22-24" wide and about 20" thick DBH so I actually have a reason to use my larger bars. 

Another one will be the largest aspen by total size I have ever cut. About 20" DBH and extremely tall. Again will need to be dropped away from the sauna.

Three more aspen (16-18" DBH) that have lots of fungus growths so I know the lower core is rotten and another 14 incher leaning over the road that the wind has partially uprooted will also come down this fall.

Good thing I have all of my CAD saws to help me tackle all of these.


----------



## wudpirat

Still alive and recuperating.
After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit. 
Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
I'l check in when I can.
CUL FREDM Oxford, CT


----------



## Philbert

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.


Good to hear that you are on the mend.

Just curious, does that pacemaker link via Bluetooth to any M-Tronic or AutoTune carbs?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Glad to hear from you Wudpirat !!
Mend up fast so you can show us up . 
I sure hope you take this time to figure out how to put up pics , that would be under a 10 lbs limit LOL


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT


Speedy recovery. May your time with family be enjoyable.


----------



## JustJeff

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT


May god bless you with a speedy recovery.


----------



## dancan

Well , I was disappointed about that payed to scrounge job not panning out but , this "Cut for the wood" job less than a mile from home just got the go ahead 







Going in about 40' deep were the treeline starts for a house and back yard and polly a septic field after the homeowner gets it flagged by Sunday .
No monster trees but there'll polly be 2 cord of birch and maple with atleast 5 cord of mainly spruce with a few pine and fir .
Jerry and I drug one of the tractors down , we'll have the other one down before we start


----------



## Logger nate

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT


Hope and pray for a speedy and full recovery, and the new parts work better than the old ones, take care.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Forgot to take pictures but this weekend we scouted out the next trees to come down at my place.
> 
> One will be the largest diameter aspen I have ever cut. It is near my spring well so it has had ample moisture. It is still healthy but could decimate my sauna building if it came down in the wrong wind. It is kind of a rectangular shaped base about 22-24" wide and about 20" thick DBH so I actually have a reason to use my larger bars.
> 
> Another one will be the largest aspen by total size I have ever cut. About 20" DBH and extremely tall. Again will need to be dropped away from the sauna.
> 
> Three more aspen (16-18" DBH) that have lots of fungus growths so I know the lower core is rotten and another 14 incher leaning over the road that the wind has partially uprooted will also come down this fall.
> 
> Good thing I have all of my CAD saws to help me tackle all of these.


Wow those are some big aspen, I've seen some big ones around here but not that big. Hope you can get some pics when you take them down.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Wow those are some big aspen, I've seen some big ones around here but not that big. Hope you can get some pics when you take them down.


These are amongst the biggest I've ever seen anywhere. There's one that's positively massive about two hundred yards from the others that is definitely the largest I've ever seen. These are in clay/sandy soil at the bottom of a very large hill so they get ample moisture. I believe all of them are big tooth Aspen.


----------



## MustangMike

Pirate, you get well soon, I may need some help moving some of those boards I mill, they are getting kinda heavy for me!

On a serious note, all the best, get well fast!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT



Fred,

Sounds like you just got another 100,000 mile tune-up to me. My grandfather got a heart valve replaced at 81 years old, and he will be 85 next month. He has actually been more active since he got the new valve, because now he actually can get some blood flowing. I hope you recover quickly, and get back to the scrounging!


----------



## benp

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT



Speedy recovery Fred!!!



svk said:


> These are amongst the biggest I've ever seen anywhere. There's one that's positively massive about two hundred yards from the others that is definitely the largest I've ever seen. These are in clay/sandy soil at the bottom of a very large hill so they get ample moisture. I believe all of them are big tooth Aspen.



Hopefully they are not punky. Any toadstools growing on them or woodpeckers going after them?


I got to noodling the sugar maple pieces I couldn't split the other day. The 056 was feeling neglected.







Holy crap that was tough noodling. Those big knots and small burls were brutal.

I was wishing I had a semi chisel chain for that bar as I believe I would of done much better that full chisel.

I have never had good luck noodling "harder" wood with full chisel. I throw semi on and the saw just eats.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Speedy recovery Fred!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are not punky. Any toadstools growing on them or woodpeckers going after them?
> 
> 
> I got to noodling the sugar maple pieces I couldn't split the other day. The 056 was feeling neglected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that was tough noodling. Those big knots and small burls were brutal.
> 
> I was wishing I had a semi chisel chain for that bar as I believe I would of done much better that full chisel.
> 
> I have never had good luck noodling "harder" wood with full chisel. I throw semi on and the saw just eats.


I love the looks of a 056. Definitely my favorite vintage Stihl (unless you consider an 064 vintage as well).

The monster aspen near the sauna appear to be solid. The ones closer to the cabin are full of fungus and definitely are core rotted. I cut one of their "neighbors" two falls ago and most of it up to the crown could have been used as Swedish chimneys once the middle junk was dumped out. A big section of it was full of turds, assumingly from a woodpecker or whatever rodent lived in there after the woodpecker. Splitting was easy with all of the center removed, just ended up with 4 halfmoon pieces per round.

Aspen have an average lifespan of 80-90 years and this area was logged in 1912 so the whole stand is definitely near the end. Also as you get into the wetter area it changes from big tooth to balsam aspen/balm of gilead/bombagilian. I have cut those as well. The bark is more chocolate brown and almost looks like elm.


----------



## benp

Dried out popple makes great Swedish candles.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I love the looks of a 056. Definitely my favorite vintage Stihl (unless you consider an 064 vintage as well).



I agree. I ran a non-stock 064 a couple years ago at a get together and that was absolutely awesome. I would love to have one.


----------



## LondonNeil

GRRRRR! I am ****ing fuming. If you have dipped into the splitting tool review thread You may have read I paid a tree service guy for a load of Ash. delivered at night time I was excited by the amount...until I saw it the next day. It was not all 'splitable by hand' as prmised, it was mainly massive crotches and I immediately saw barbed wire in several bits. Well since its out front of the house and I need it out back I've been working in short stints to keep noise aggravation down, but working to split things enough to get them to size that could be shifted. Having split what i could tonight i had a go with the saw on what remained. My battles with it using the maul had meant i'd handled it enough to know ALOT of wire is in that wood. I've also found a brick and some concrete. So I studied each piece hard, looking for wire entry and exit, looking for years old scared bark that would give me a clue of long since swallowed wire, and studying the numerous aborted cuts from the tree guy. Well I wasn't clever enough. 1 hour of work, not quite 3 bits cut up, and 3 chains blunted. FOR ****s sake! Then just as I'm mad one of my neighbours who I don't think of in good terms (as he has a huge oak that is damaging my house and has refused to reduce it....insurance company threatening legal action) has the gall to come and rant about the noise. yeah yeah. okay its 8pm. I had intended to run one tank of fuel and be finished long before 8, but 3 blunt chains and an incident with one getting stuck in the cut slowed me down somewhat. So now I'm left with a tiny bit of fuel in the saw still, which I hate (we have ethanol in our fuel so i hate leaving it in the saw). Still...my last sharp chain is fitted. tomorrow I'm working from home so lunch time I can get out and cut some non ash wood that should be wire free and just finish off the mix in the tank. the 3 blunt chains will go to my brother's FIL who kindly sharpens them on his grinder thing and I can start again. But with at least a dozen more un-move-ably large crotches, riddled with wire....this is going to be a long and slow process. I don't want to annoy my neighbours, and want to get the wood out the back where the gardens are bigger, trees and shrubs absorb the noise, and houses further apart. Trouble is I've got a lot of cutting to do to get these chunks small enough to shift....an awful lot when you hit wire and kill a chain in each lump. FOR ****s SAKE!!! I got well and truly stitched up by that tree guy!

And....breathe!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Still, when the chain is sharp my ickle MS180 cuts it up ok.....I had wondered if it would struggle to pull a buried 14" bar through the hard wood, but it does ok. It may not be a big saw, but it gets by...if I can keep it away from the ****ing barbed wire!!

Sorry, I clearly need to vent some more yet.


----------



## Philbert

Bummer. 

Might try a small metal detector, like those sold to woodworkers, to help you find embedded wire not visible by stains. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

That's something odd, there are no stains. The wire must have been high quality....well galvanised or stainless....is there such a thing as stainless barbed wire? No probably just well galvanised. Anyway its utterly buried, often through the middle, often winding around inside, and must have been there a long time, yet still shiny. This Ash is 30" DBH, so the wire has been there a long while. I'm searching hard for the scars in the bark, the wire where it enters and exits, and really studying the aborted cuts and tryng to work out how to cut the lumps small enough to split while trying to avoid the wire. The fiskars is easier to sharpen when that hits it....and the stihl pro maul doesn't seem to even get nicked if that hits it. Stihl semi chisel chain doesn't fair so well.

I'v got a good dozen more massive, wire ridden crotches to deal with yet. So at this rate its a lot of chain sharpening and a really annoying amount of saw noise out on the street. Oh well. I guess I'll keep it to the weekends and day time.


----------



## Philbert




----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Philbert. They look useful, but I'm not sure they would help me much, given the depth this stuff is buried at. Would carbide tipped chain survive and cut through the wire, staying sharp? ebay shows its £30 for a 14" loop for the ms180. That's not quite twice the price of a normal stihl chain for the saw, but would be worth it if it would cut this **** fest of wirewood.


scratch that, google just answered my question....carbide and steel don't mix either. poo.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> That's something odd, there are no stains. The wire must have been high quality....well galvanised or stainless....is there such a thing as stainless barbed wire? No probably just well galvanised. Anyway its utterly buried, often through the middle, often winding around inside, and must have been there a long time, yet still shiny. This Ash is 30" DBH, so the wire has been there a long while. I'm searching hard for the scars in the bark, the wire where it enters and exits, and really studying the aborted cuts and tryng to work out how to cut the lumps small enough to split while trying to avoid the wire. The fiskars is easier to sharpen when that hits it....and the stihl pro maul doesn't seem to even get nicked if that hits it. Stihl semi chisel chain doesn't fair so well.
> 
> I'v got a good dozen more massive, wire ridden crotches to deal with yet. So at this rate its a lot of chain sharpening and a really annoying amount of saw noise out on the street. Oh well. I guess I'll keep it to the weekends and day time.


Take the stuff you can cut and split. Advertise the rest as free firewood!


----------



## LondonNeil

Tempting, but I wouldn't wish this mess on someone else.


----------



## dancan

Did you get a hold of the wood peddler to thank him for the free load of crap and ask when he'd be delivering the promised goods ?
I've found that sometimes I only have to make a cut of an inch or so and the round yields a lot easier to the sledge and a couple of wedges .
Any rental companies close that rent wood splitters ?


----------



## dancan

And get another wedge , I've split some that I had to attack from both ends and beat it down the sides LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Dancan, that might be worth a try on some at least, cut a kerf then pound wedges. I've got 4 so should be plenty. 

Not sure on renting a splitter. There probably isn't much call for them, not many fools processing wood in suburban London.


----------



## dancan

Make sure to get some pics , that way we can take a lesson from your suffering and I promise we wont laugh ... Seriously , the pics that is


----------



## DSW

LondonNeil said:


> GRRRRR! I am ****ing fuming. If you have dipped into the splitting tool review thread You may have read I paid a tree service guy for a load of Ash. delivered at night time I was excited by the amount...until I saw it the next day. It was not all 'splitable by hand' as prmised, it was mainly massive crotches and I immediately saw barbed wire in several bits. Well since its out front of the house and I need it out back I've been working in short stints to keep noise aggravation down, but working to split things enough to get them to size that could be shifted. Having split what i could tonight i had a go with the saw on what remained. My battles with it using the maul had meant i'd handled it enough to know ALOT of wire is in that wood. I've also found a brick and some concrete. So I studied each piece hard, looking for wire entry and exit, looking for years old scared bark that would give me a clue of long since swallowed wire, and studying the numerous aborted cuts from the tree guy. Well I wasn't clever enough. 1 hour of work, not quite 3 bits cut up, and 3 chains blunted. FOR ****s sake! Then just as I'm mad one of my neighbours who I don't think of in good terms (as he has a huge oak that is damaging my house and has refused to reduce it....insurance company threatening legal action) has the gall to come and rant about the noise. yeah yeah. okay its 8pm. I had intended to run one tank of fuel and be finished long before 8, but 3 blunt chains and an incident with one getting stuck in the cut slowed me down somewhat. So now I'm left with a tiny bit of fuel in the saw still, which I hate (we have ethanol in our fuel so i hate leaving it in the saw). Still...my last sharp chain is fitted. tomorrow I'm working from home so lunch time I can get out and cut some non ash wood that should be wire free and just finish off the mix in the tank. the 3 blunt chains will go to my brother's FIL who kindly sharpens them on his grinder thing and I can start again. But with at least a dozen more un-move-ably large crotches, riddled with wire....this is going to be a long and slow process. I don't want to annoy my neighbours, and want to get the wood out the back where the gardens are bigger, trees and shrubs absorb the noise, and houses further apart. Trouble is I've got a lot of cutting to do to get these chunks small enough to shift....an awful lot when you hit wire and kill a chain in each lump. FOR ****s SAKE!!! I got well and truly stitched up by that tree guy!
> 
> And....breathe!!!



Sorry to hear that. 

An hour ago I was literally thinking buying some logs might be the way to go.


----------



## JustJeff

DSW said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> An hour ago I was literally thinking buying some logs might be the way to go.


Gasp! Buy? Have to change the name of this thread! Lol


----------



## JustJeff

Been super duper hot and humid here last couple days but I couldn't take it anymore and slugged the 460 down to the fence where I have oodles of ginormous elm rounds that my splitter hates. 

This is a weeks worth of February nights from one round! 
Lots more where that came from. Hard to believe I cut this 30+ inch tree down and bucked with my poulan 5020 with vanguard chain! Thanks Arboristsite for the education!
Still like my 5020 (just with a muff mod and rs chain. And not in big wood)
Oodles of noodles. Really liking this saw!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 524289
> Oodles of noodles. Really liking this saw!



Burning all of that luxurious fire starter? Or deluxe chicken bedding? Heresy! 

(j/k, I know when you get enough noodles, you run out of things to do with them)


----------



## barton174

Saw this remainder of a tree, around 40" in diameter at the base, that somebody took the smaller stuff and didn't come back for this. After seeing it for a couple weeks on my way home, I stopped and talked to the guy. As suspected, guy didn't come back for the rest. He said I could have it. My 371XP and 550XP got a workout! Here's most of it:


----------



## svk

Looking good @Wood Nazi and @barton174 !


----------



## svk

Worked at cleaning the garage tonight. I did reclaim about a 10x15 area of floor space from the clutter. 

Since I had to move saws around I figured I would dress the new to me 24" bar and throw it on the 562 in anticipation of the upcoming Aspen harvest. Added a fresh loop of LGX and we are ready to rock. 




The new 65 fired on the first pull. Not used to that happening on an old saw! Threw on my 16" bar and a loop of D60 chain I scrounged off CL. It's bumper drive link (meh) but that will be fixed during the first sharpening.


----------



## row.man

This will be a first for me, the home owner is going to pay me to haul the brush away, never been paid to do a scrounge before


----------



## MustangMike

Well, at least so far, tonight is a lot calmer than last night was.

I was in my basement office, just shutting off my computer, and I heard the dogs playing just a little bit harder than they usually do, then I hear my wife scream "Oh No". I bolted up the stairs and my wife is standing by the sliding glass door to our back deck, we installed a magnetic screen earlier this year so the dogs could go in & out themselves.

Seems that our dogs caught a Raccoon on the deck, and the fight was going on fast & furious. My first instinct was to get a gun, but I soon realized I could not safely fire a shot w/o hitting a dog, so I ran down to the garage to get my Ironwood Walking Stick. Luckily, I had a long handle fish net right next to the walking stick, so I grabbed that also. We had to time it right opening the sliding door to go out cause we did not want them bringing it in to the house, they kept going back & forth on the deck at a very fast pace.

Somehow, I managed to get the net over the Raccoon, and then peeled the dogs off one at a time. The fight had lasted over 5 minutes, and went all over our 12 X 20 deck. The Raccoon had injuries he would not have survived, so I dispatched him with a high powered .22 pellet gun (can't shoot a real gun with houses on every 1/3 acre). To the surprise of both me and my wife, neither dog had any damage! The one had blood all over his belly, but it was not his blood.

The next day we noticed a 3" hole in the window screen that is above the deck, near the railing. I think the Raccoon must have done it, and the dogs (both were in the bedroom on the other side of the house) must have heard it and reacted.

Although my wife was horrified about what happened to the poor little critter (the two dogs basically used him like a pull toy), it is also good to know that the house has protectors that don't really sleep! Both dogs are Pit-Mix rescues from the shelter, and although they are both very friendly, I would never want to have to try to fend off both of them.

Back to Chainsaws!


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Well, at least so far, tonight is a lot calmer than last night was.
> 
> I was in my basement office, just shutting off my computer, and I heard the dogs playing just a little bit harder than they usually do, then I hear my wife scream "Oh No". I bolted up the stairs and my wife is standing by the sliding glass door to our back deck, we installed a magnetic screen earlier this year so the dogs could go in & out themselves.
> 
> Seems that our dogs caught a Raccoon on the deck, and the fight was going on fast & furious. My first instinct was to get a gun, but I soon realized I could not safely fire a shot w/o hitting a dog, so I ran down to the garage to get my Ironwood Walking Stick. Luckily, I had a long handle fish net right next to the walking stick, so I grabbed that also. We had to time it right opening the sliding door to go out cause we did not want them bringing it in to the house, they kept going back & forth on the deck at a very fast pace.
> 
> Somehow, I managed to get the net over the Raccoon, and then peeled the dogs off one at a time. The fight had lasted over 5 minutes, and went all over our 12 X 20 deck. The Raccoon had injuries he would not have survived, so I dispatched him with a high powered .22 pellet gun (can't shoot a real gun with houses on every 1/3 acre). To the surprise of both me and my wife, neither dog had any damage! The one had blood all over his belly, but it was not his blood.
> 
> The next day we noticed a 3" hole in the window screen that is above the deck, near the railing. I think the Raccoon must have done it, and the dogs (both were in the bedroom on the other side of the house) must have heard it and reacted.
> 
> Although my wife was horrified about what happened to the poor little critter (the two dogs basically used him like a pull toy), it is also good to know that the house has protectors that don't really sleep! Both dogs are Pit-Mix rescues from the shelter, and although they are both very friendly, I would never want to have to try to fend off both of them.
> 
> Back to Chainsaws!



I tell ya mustangmike, you have brought a huge smile to my face.... I know it wasn't funny at the time, but I am sure you guys will laugh about this instance for a long time....

Speaking of dogs, I just had to put my 13 year old pit-bull down this spring...it was sad, I got the her when I moved out at 18 years old and I am turning 31 in November.....I always knew when she did bark, there was something wrong....I live in the country, so a dog that is cautious of stranger is priceless.....She knew all my family and friends, but any strange person or animal had to to answer to her....hell I even brought her in to live in my garage the past few years, just to make sure she was warm....

My dog was bred for fighting, but I saved her from that life....the way she protected me, and eventually my family (as I got older) always made me wonder if she knew I saved her from a pitiful existence.....any way I have not got another dog and don't know if I will, don't know if I could find one half as good as she was....RIP Sadie


----------



## svk

Great story @MustangMike ! I can only imagine the four of you on the deck during the final moments as you tried to net the raccoon. 

I'm assuming you don't have the raccoon stewing for dinner like the boys down south would have?


----------



## MustangMike

Khntr85 said:


> I saved her from that life....the way she protected me, and eventually my family (as I got older) always made me wonder if she knew I saved her from a pitiful existence



I'm sure the one we had before these two knew, he just showed it in how he acted. They are very loyal and fearless dogs, very strong, and generally do not feel pain. If properly socialized (very important) they can (IMO) be among the best pets on the planet, and are generally very good with (and protective of) kids.

Heck, my previous Pit went to protect the two boys next door from their own Grandfather when he threw one of them in the air and the kid screamed. Then I screamed STOP, as my 75 lb big guy was going toward him. The dog froze in place, back up etc, and the world was quite till I grabbed him by the collar and brought him back.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I'm assuming you don't have the raccoon stewing for dinner like the boys down south would have?



Funny you mention that, so I told the wife "well, at least we can have red meat tonight", she did not find it so funny!


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure the one we had before these two knew, he just showed it in how he acted. They are very loyal and fearless dogs, very strong, and generally do not feel pain. If properly socialized (very important) they can (IMO) be among the best pets on the planet, and are generally very good with (and protective of) kids.
> 
> Heck, my previous Pit went to protect the two boys next door from their own Grandfather when he threw one of them in the air and the kid screamed. Then I screamed STOP, as my 75 lb big guy was going toward him. The dog froze in place, back up etc, and the world was quite till I grabbed him by the collar and brought him back.



Our old Bouvier was like that. When we lived in Delaware, he also kept an eye on the kids next door when they were outside playing. 

A neighbors New Foundland came into their yard one day when the girls were outside and our dog did not tolerate that one lick. 

Essentially a 110lb battering ram hit that dog head on. 

My dad and I got over there quick enough luckily for the other dog.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Funny you mention that, so I told the wife "well, at least we can have red meat tonight", she did not find it so funny!


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Funny you mention that, so I told the wife "well, at least we can have red meat tonight", she did not find it so funny!


LOL, I bet it was intense for your wife......I grew up coon hunting and running dogs with my dad (he still loves coon hunting), some people don't know how mean and tough a 20 pound coon can be....

Yes I couldn't agree with you more on the socialization and training with these dogs.... I believe they NEED a firm and consistent owner to be raised up properly.....these idiots that let them run around with no discipline are the ones that make the breed look bad....my dog was extremely INTENSE easily until she was 8 years old....

Sounds like both of our dogs could sense danger very well.... I tell ya I will never forget her deep, low, aggressive growl....I always knew once I heard that growl I had roughly 10-60 seconds until someone or something had a major problem....
Here is a pic of Sadie....


----------



## svk

It really pisses me off when these young people go out of their way to get pit bulls because they are "cool" or "bad azz" then the dog gets no training or care and live up to their stereotype. Glad there are folks like you guys who are able to save a few of them.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> It really pisses me off when these young people go out of their way to get pit bulls because they are "cool" or "bad azz" then the dog gets no training or care and live up to their stereotype. Glad there are folks like you guys who are able to save a few of them.



Amen.


----------



## MustangMike

Our Lucy looks a lot like your Sadie:

Linus is a little bigger & stronger, but Lucy is older and is the boss.


----------



## benp

Khntr85 said:


> LOL, I bet it was intense for your wife......I grew up coon hunting and running dogs with my dad (he still loves coon hunting), some people don't know how mean and tough a 20 pound coon can be....
> 
> Yes I couldn't agree with you more on the socialization and training with these dogs.... I believe they NEED a firm and consistent owner to be raised up properly.....these idiots that let them run around with no discipline are the ones that make the breed look bad....my dog was extremely INTENSE easily until she was 8 years old....
> 
> Sounds like both of our dogs could sense danger very well.... I tell ya I will never forget her deep, low, aggressive growl....I always knew once I heard that growl I had roughly 10-60 seconds until someone or something had a major problem....
> Here is a pic of Sadie....
> View attachment 524384



Coons are noooooo joke. 

I dumped one out of a tree in the backyard a few years ago. At the height of the "dead cat bounce" it righted itself and wanted war when it landed. 

That's a great picture of Sadie. 

The first thing that popped into my head when I saw it was "Ball?."


----------



## Philbert

Save the BIG rounds for GTGs!

Philbert


----------



## al-k

Pit bulls make me nervous , a 80 year old guy was dismembered while taking his trash out to the dumpster a couple of weeks ago. The dog's owner said they were not aggressive.


----------



## JustJeff

There needs to be an Ontario gtg


----------



## Khntr85

MustangMike said:


> Our Lucy looks a lot like your Sadie:
> 
> Linus is a little bigger & stronger, but Lucy is older and is the boss.


Wow, nice lookin pair there!!!


----------



## Khntr85

benp said:


> Coons are noooooo joke.
> 
> I dumped one out of a tree in the backyard a few years ago. At the height of the "dead cat bounce" it righted itself and wanted war when it landed.
> 
> That's a great picture of Sadie.
> 
> The first thing that popped into my head when I saw it was "Ball?."


Ya she was very active dog, right up until the end!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Hey Wudpirat !
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/golf-age-surgery-longevity-inspiration-1.3755034
You should be able to cut plenty and get past that 10lb limit in no time !


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> There needs to be an Ontario gtg


Ontario is too big!

I'm only 5 hours from Thunder Bay but 14 hours from you.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Ontario is too big!
> 
> I'm only 5 hours from Thunder Bay but 14 hours from you.


True. There is a lot of it I've never seen and I live here.


----------



## svk

When I was into cars it seemed I would always find cars for sale in Ontario. At the time I lived two hours from Fort Frances. Then I was always dismayed to find the car was over by Detroit.


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> Funny you mention that, so I told the wife "well, at least we can have red meat tonight", she did not find it so funny!



When I was a kid, and dragging in oddball meat almost daily, my mom goes "OK, I'll cook it if you clean it, and DO NOT tell me what it is"


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> When I was a kid, and dragging in oddball meat almost daily, my mom goes "OK, I'll cook it if you clean it, and DO NOT tell me what it is"


On this topic....

One time my friend's mom decided there was too much wild game meat in the freezer so she started fryimg it up to feed the dogs. 

One bag didn't contain meat but rather beaver castors and that went into the frying pan as well. He came home to find his mom standing outside with every window in the house open (it was the middle of winter). She says I don't know what the H... you had in there but even the dogs won't touch that S...!!! 

I cannot even fathom how bad that must have smelled.


----------



## zogger

All right, took some time off, then back at it! WTF..hey, someone stole oakzilla...err wait, there it is stacked up by the barn. Add five cord to that pile in your mind (minus a little from another oak in upper left stacked), that was the entire tree, minus a coupla trailer loads of branches I hauled to the ravine.

Why yess...that's a LOTTA WOOD from one tree. ya, I know it isn't a PNW giant reddogfirwood, but for an east coast tree..mambo!

Next pics after that, had to do cleanup in the creek and lower pasture, here is a progression, one, two then total take on three batteries with the oregon saw. Mixed, dogwood, black walnut, ash, sweetberry.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> All right, took some time off, then back at it! WTF..hey, someone stole oakzilla...err wait, there it is stacked up by the barn. Add five cord to that pile in your mind (minus a little from another oak in upper left stacked), that was the entire tree, minus a coupla trailer loads of branches I hauled to the ravine.
> 
> Why yess...that's a LOTTA WOOD from one tree. ya, I know it isn't a PNW giant reddogfirwood, but for an east coast tree..mambo!
> 
> Next pics after that, had to do cleanup in the creek and lower pasture, here is a progression, one, two then total take on three batteries with the oregon saw. Mixed, dogwood, black walnut, ash, sweetberry.


Looking good. I'm sure you will be ready to hoist a cool one once you process the rest of that!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Looking good. I'm sure you will be ready to hoist a cool one once you process the rest of that!



Man, all sledge and wedge mostly..proly take me all winter off and on, I have other stacks to process plus started cutting more mixed today. Neighbor up the street is getting most of oakzilla, I am just keeping the primo heartwood, it lasts the longest. I am three years ahead for both of us now, either already stacked or will be. Double man..making upwards of 25 cent an hour! Easy money!

err..wait...I am a neuron.....oh well, good thing I like doing it! 

I don't sweat in this heat, it's more like someone just turns a tap on...


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> All right, took some time off, then back at it! WTF..hey, someone stole oakzilla...err wait, there it is stacked up by the barn. Add five cord to that pile in your mind (minus a little from another oak in upper left stacked), that was the entire tree, minus a coupla trailer loads of branches I hauled to the ravine.
> 
> Why yess...that's a LOTTA WOOD from one tree. ya, I know it isn't a PNW giant reddogfirwood, but for an east coast tree..mambo!
> 
> Next pics after that, had to do cleanup in the creek and lower pasture, here is a progression, one, two then total take on three batteries with the oregon saw. Mixed, dogwood, black walnut, ash, sweetberry.



Holy crap that's a lot of wood. 

Those sections are crazy big!

I bet those are doable by hand. Not an easy win but doable. 

That little Oregon electric saw is sweet!!!! 

I was very impressed by @Philbert 's when I ran it a couple years ago at a gtg. 

I'm glad to see you surface and post. I was wondering if all was ok since I hadn't seen anything from you in a while.


----------



## Logger nate

Well the friend that runs little valley ranch had some more blow downs for me, he didn't think he could pull them out with the stumps so I got a little wet cutting the stumps off.


----------



## hardpan

Did you get the stumps to stand back up? It would help to hold the bank. Not an easy work site though.


----------



## Logger nate

Not yet, the guy that runs the ranch was going to bring their backhoe over and move the stumps and pull the trees out so I can cut them up, but they have been busy moving cows so he hasn't made it over yet. But yes that would help hold the bank.


----------



## dancan

Yard Sailin this morning , scrounged up one of these for 10$ 







Got back home after lunch and went out to start cutting the house lot for the wood , spent a couple of hours on it before supper and an hour after .






I like my drive to the office LOL
After dropping a bunch of trees I was starting to run out of working room and didn't want to lose any logs so I fired up Ol'Blue .
















Still have some left to drag out on the other side of the big brushpile but I was loosing daylight so I called it quits for today .






A ways to go yet but I put a dent in it , more hardwood there than I expected , looking forward to the final count when completed


----------



## Gugi47

Scrounging firewood here it's easy when you have the right saw.
I got some 50" rounds of Maple and $40 to take them. LOL.
The guy was desperate to have the tree of from his land.


----------



## svk

At an outdoor wedding about two hours south of my hometown. Apparently this is the point in MN which has both the hardwoods and Canadian Shield species. Lots of sugar maple, cherry, true red oak, and even saw an ironwood.


----------



## dancan

Made it back to the scrounge site today , 80* and 100% humidity sucks .
I made good progress just the same , the homeowner showed up just after lunch , he couldn't believe how much I had cut already , could't believe the pile of logs and the size of the brushpile .
I would have had more done but being the cutter , choker chaser and winchman sure slows a fella down LOL
I used my self releasing snatch block alot today because it's a narrow skid lane .












Just so you guys know 











It's thick in there so I have to plan my brush piles and skid lanes .
I left about a dozen for winching when I get there again and added more at the landing .











Scrounge on gentleman !!


----------



## dancan

I forgot , I've got piles of Zogger wood thrown at the edges of the clearing away from the brushpiles LOL


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> I forgot , I've got piles of Zogger wood thrown at the edges of the clearing away from the brushpiles LOL



Can't forget the important stuff! hahahaha!

I lurves me some no splittin required wood.... of course now after oakzilla, 2 foot diameter looks like zogger wood, baby trees..


----------



## PSUplowboy

Attempting a first post. I have been cutting on a pile of free logs. I heard about a lot being cleared for a house and the owner was trying to get rid of the smaller logs. Works out good for my outside boiler - most of the rounds don't need split.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Made it back to the scrounge site today , 80* and 100% humidity sucks .
> I made good progress just the same , the homeowner showed up just after lunch , he couldn't believe how much I had cut already , could't believe the pile of logs and the size of the brushpile .
> I would have had more done but being the cutter , choker chaser and winchman sure slows a fella down LOL
> I used my self releasing snatch block alot today because it's a narrow skid lane .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you guys know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's thick in there so I have to plan my brush piles and skid lanes .
> I left about a dozen for winching when I get there again and added more at the landing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !!


What are you doing with all of the balsam? Boiler wood?


----------



## dancan

I'm gonna give the Balsam and all the Zogger wood to the fella that I gave the last few loads of wood .
This lot will keep 3 houses warm


----------



## benp

svk said:


> At an outdoor wedding about two hours south of my hometown. Apparently this is the point in MN which has both the hardwoods and Canadian Shield species. Lots of sugar maple, cherry, true red oak, and even saw an ironwood.



That's how it is where my girlfriend lives a little north of Long Prairie. 

Acres upon acres of oak on one side, popple on the other, and right up the road you'll see a pine plantation. 

Then there are places that have everything mixed in.


----------



## Philbert

PSUplowboy said:


> Attempting a first post.


Welcome to A.S. !

Philbert


----------



## PSUplowboy

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S. !
> 
> Philbert


Thanks! I've read a lot on here over the past year and finally joined. This site and its info rocks!


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> Thanks! I've read a lot on here over the past year and finally joined. This site and its info rocks!


Welcome!

To save on the learning curve, this is the best thread on the whole site.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> That's how it is where my girlfriend lives a little north of Long Prairie.
> 
> Acres upon acres of oak on one side, popple on the other, and right up the road you'll see a pine plantation.
> 
> Then there are places that have everything mixed in.


It was kind of cool to see.

It is also interesting that you get the odd sugar maple as we have none just 90 miles east.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Welcome!
> 
> To save on the learning curve, this is the best thread on the whole site.



Thanks! I'll probably be asking some chainsaw repair questions somewhere though. I mainly scrounge wood from place to place, but I can buy permits to cut on state ground in a pinch.


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> Thanks! I'll probably be asking some chainsaw repair questions somewhere though. I mainly scrounge wood from place to place, but I can buy permits to cut on state ground in a pinch.


Plenty of good folks in the chainsaw area too.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Plenty of good folks in the chainsaw area too.



They seem pretty cool from what I've read. I'm focused right now on keeping my saw running and getting wood cut before winter sets in. I'm hoping to tear into the saw this winter and get it fixed up better.


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> They seem pretty cool from what I've read. I'm focused right now on keeping my saw running and getting wood cut before winter sets in. I'm hoping to tear into the saw this winter and get it fixed up better.


The saw? Oh you just stick around. Before you know it, you will be tearing into the project saw while the other 3 saws in your 3 saw plan are wearing full chisel chain and sporting muffler mods. Not to mention the two or three old runners you picked up for cheap just because....


----------



## PSUplowboy

Wood Nazi said:


> The saw? Oh you just stick around. Before you know it, you will be tearing into the project saw while the other 3 saws in your 3 saw plan are wearing full chisel chain and sporting muffler mods. Not to mention the two or three old runners you picked up for cheap just because....



Yeah I have a new muffler on the kitchen table I'm planning to add a second port to. Also heard about another saw like mine buried in a neighbor's shed and forgotten about because it quit working- thinking that would be a good project!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> The saw? Oh you just stick around. Before you know it, you will be tearing into the project saw while the other 3 saws in your 3 saw plan are wearing full chisel chain and sporting muffler mods. Not to mention the two or three old runners you picked up for cheap just because....


Ported with square file chain...

We all go down the same track.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Ported with square file chain...
> 
> We all go down the same track.



Most of what I've been cutting has been skidded and is muddy, so I've been running semi-chisel chain for a while. I miss the full chisel and clean logs!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Ported with square file chain...



Now your talkin!!!

And a strong ported saw will even pull semi chisel a lot better! I even keep a 20" loop of carbide handy for the really bad stuff.


----------



## Cody

Khntr85 said:


> I tell ya mustangmike, you have brought a huge smile to my face.... I know it wasn't funny at the time, but I am sure you guys will laugh about this instance for a long time....
> 
> Speaking of dogs, I just had to put my 13 year old pit-bull down this spring...it was sad, I got the her when I moved out at 18 years old and I am turning 31 in November.....I always knew when she did bark, there was something wrong....I live in the country, so a dog that is cautious of stranger is priceless.....She knew all my family and friends, but any strange person or animal had to to answer to her....hell I even brought her in to live in my garage the past few years, just to make sure she was warm....
> 
> My dog was bred for fighting, but I saved her from that life....the way she protected me, and eventually my family (as I got older) always made me wonder if she knew I saved her from a pitiful existence.....any way I have not got another dog and don't know if I will, don't know if I could find one half as good as she was....RIP Sadie



I'm/We're on our third pit, I didn't think I could do it either after losing the last one and it'll always be painful. Our new pup was born December 10th of last year so she's got a ways to go to gain my full trust but she's doing good and sure reminds me of my last one, Bruiser. She was mostly white with black tear drops around both eyes, pretty damn unique and was an amazing dog. The way she could dispatch a raccoon wast just amazing, then the next night she was letting our newborn crawl all over her


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

This blow down cut up



And moved to the end of the trail. And a pickup truck ride home.


----------



## Khntr85

MuskokaSplitter said:


> This blow down cut up
> View attachment 525233
> 
> 
> And moved to the end of the trail. And a pickup truck ride home.
> View attachment 525232


Very nice job!!!


----------



## Khntr85

Cody said:


> I'm/We're on our third pit, I didn't think I could do it either after losing the last one and it'll always be painful. Our new pup was born December 10th of last year so she's got a ways to go to gain my full trust but she's doing good and sure reminds me of my last one, Bruiser. She was mostly white with black tear drops around both eyes, pretty damn unique and was an amazing dog. The way she could dispatch a raccoon wast just amazing, then the next night she was letting our newborn crawl all over her


Yas sounds like you had a good one!!!

Hopefully the one you got now turns out to be close to bruiser, sounds like a very smart dog!!!


----------



## Axfarmer

Here's my scrounge from work today. Tomorrow I'll go to work with my 460 and 660 to buck and noodle a 30"+ dbh maple.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Khntr85 said:


> Very nice job!!!



thanks !


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

^^ looks a lot like cherry we have here


----------



## Logger nate

Well the guy I work for told me about some wood the other day on some property he leases for pasture from a timber company, it was some pine logs that were left behind when they logged it a couple years ago. He thought it would be dry (so did I) out in the open where it gets lots of sun, it was amazingly wet and heavy. Part of one log was missing the bark and it was dry and much lighter. Amazing how wet they can be with the bark on and being on the ground!
The bark came off pretty easy so I peeled the blocks before I loaded them.


----------



## dancan

I've got some pine that cut this summer , dead standing and the bark fell right off , I split it in big chunks for the furnace thinking that if I needed some kindling I could resplit as required , I just split a couple of blocks last night , still damp on the fresh surface .


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I am working on an area that burnt more than 10 years ago. A crew was hired to cut and pile trees that were dead or in the process of dying. The trees that were damaged or dying with the bark on them are completely for most part in decay. The trees that had been overcome with bark beetle infestation where as the bark had fallen off are often completely usable. The trees that still have their bark intact that had dried before they were cut down are often in perfect condition. With practice I have been able to spot decayed logs and usable logs at a great distance just by looking at the bark or lack there of. A log that is not completely dry with bark on it will decay in two to five years often without fail. Thanks.


----------



## svk

Well I think Sunday or Monday I might have a few free hours to get after the aspen on my list. My 2-10 and Super Mini are both sporting new carb kits plus the L65 needs its maiden voyage


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well I think Sunday or Monday I might have a few free hours to get after the aspen on my list. My 2-10 and Super Mini are both sporting new carb kits plus the L65 needs its maiden voyage


That'll be fun for about an hour or two, then you'll be looking for the 562. I used my old homelite (which I really liked) for a couple small jobs and it ate wood better than I could believe. After a few outings, I just wanted to get the work done and out came the modern saw with more speed and good antivibe. Enjoy, it's fun running something you fixed up.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> That'll be fun for about an hour or two, then you'll be looking for the 562. I used my old homelite (which I really liked) for a couple small jobs and it ate wood better than I could believe. After a few outings, I just wanted to get the work done and out came the modern saw with more speed and good antivibe. Enjoy, it's fun running something you fixed up.


Lol well I didn't say the 562 wasn't coming with.....


----------



## Philbert

Watched a really good crew doing a heavy pruning on a very large silver maple in my neighbor's yard. Good equipment, experienced guys, fun to watch. 

It absolutely _K I L L E D_ me to not direct the Dingo operator to just bring the big stuff through my open gate (shown)! I know that some of you guys will claim that I still have visible grass, but I only burn a minimal amount of wood recreationally, and am about 4 - 6 years ahead, with stuff spilling out and over my designated storage areas.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Well if you are that far ahead, you may as well hold out for oak and locust.


----------



## tylorklein

Got a nice hit on my cl ad. Oak logs delivered and a nice pile of chips for mulching trees and shrubs this fall...


----------



## dancan

Philbert , you could do what I do , find someone that could use the wood , that way you stay in scrounging shape for when you get the locust or oak call 
I never get the locust or oak call


----------



## dancan

I did go out to the scrounging zone after supper , I had to make room at the landing because I was getting jammed up and I don't want to move the tractor because it's at a good spot to work this lot .
Cut into 8' and piled off to the side .






I hauled the poles that I had cut and left from Sunday .






Got them cut up and thrown on the piles so I'm ready for the weekend 
Just as handy as the tractor and winch are the self releasing snatchblock is almost as good as having a choker chaser , a must have in my books because I'm alone most of the time .











That nice big made in Norway stainless shackle and 10' 1/2" sling were yardsail scrounges , 12$ total 
I forgot , I don't thing I showed you guys these .


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a text yesterday from the guy I got the pine from last year - figured he had taken down another 20" DBH and was waiting for me to pick up the rounds. I went over there tonight and was surprised with a load of oak from his neighbor's yard. Even better was that 2 of his teenage sons were home and did most of the loading! They are a good family. Sorry for the photo quality, but it was getting dark when I got home and I know you guys require pictures for proof.


----------



## MustangMike

Now if SVK did not have all that soft hardwood near him, I think he would still be searching for my 044!


----------



## Hinerman

I have a friend who has a tree service. I get 80-90% of my wood from him for my firewood business. Here is the latest scrounge of hackberry and mulberry:


----------



## Hinerman

We had a storm blow through 6-8 weeks ago. I got 2 nice pecan trees out of the deal by myself (no tree service this time). There are 2 big rows:


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I worked like a rented mule this afternoon. My brother is finishing up the retaining wall project down in Westchester, and Concrete Truck could only reach the forms for about 1/2 load, so I was the designated mule who wheelbarrowed about 35 Tons of concrete (1 & 1/2 trucks) on 2' wide plywood boards on top of the retaining wall. Luckily, it is all flat (no uphill), but still a lot of work. Hey, I'm 64 and can still get it done!

I did all the wheelbarrow work while my brother and our freind Harold did the rest of the stuff. Very intense for a short period of time (about 3 hours pretty much non stop). Usually my brother would have a larger crew on cement delivery day, but there was only room for one wheelbarrow on top of the wall, and back & forth I went.

FYI, it is a wheelbarrow that was given to me (was dead) and has the Hard Maple handles that were freehand cut with the chainsaw. Worked great! I love scrounged stuff!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I worked like a rented mule this afternoon. My brother is finishing up the retaining wall project down in Westchester, and Concrete Truck could only reach the forms for about 1/2 load, so I was the designated mule who wheelbarrowed about 35 Tons of concrete (1 & 1/2 trucks) on 2' wide plywood boards on top of the retaining wall. Luckily, it is all flat (no uphill), but still a lot of work. Hey, I'm 64 and can still get it done!
> 
> I did all the wheelbarrow work while my brother and our freind Harold did the rest of the stuff. Very intense for a short period of time (about 3 hours pretty much non stop). Usually my brother would have a larger crew on cement delivery day, but there was only room for one wheelbarrow on top of the wall, and back & forth I went.
> 
> FYI, it is a wheelbarrow that was given to me (was dead) and has the Hard Maple handles that were freehand cut with the chainsaw. Worked great! I love scrounged stuff!


Keeping busy keeps you young. Guys like you and @chucker are more fit than most folks in their 20's.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Now if SVK did not have all that soft hardwood near him, I think he would still be searching for my 044!


I'd still snap up a 10mm 044 if I found a clean one.

You know I ran my 562 head to head against a 10mm 044 and the 044 was just a hair faster using identical chains. After three cuts he probably had an inch on me as we finished the final log.

I tried a 12mm newer one and it was rather meh compared to yours.


----------



## dancan

Hinerman said:


> I have a friend who has a tree service. I get 80-90% of my wood from him for my firewood business. Here is the latest scrounge of hackberry and mulberry:
> 
> View attachment 525933



That 2 wheel cart looks handy .


----------



## LondonNeil

I'd call that a sack barrow


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I'd still snap up a 10mm 044 if I found a clean one.
> 
> You know I ran my 562 head to head against a 10mm 044 and the 044 was just a hair faster using identical chains. After three cuts he probably had an inch on me as we finished the final log.
> 
> I tried a 12mm newer one and it was rather meh compared to yours.



044 #1 (the one you ran) is the strongest of my 3 70.7 cc saws, including the other 10 mm (it is just one of those saws that came through well). Since you ran it I have deleted the base gasket and advanced the timing, so it is now a good deal stronger than you remember. I made similar mods to my MS440, and while not quite as strong as 044#1, it is very impressive, and has compression relief, a nice feature that the 044s don't have.

That said, I have a good deal of respect for the 562s, and if you ever get a chance to run one of Dr Al's ported 036s, let me tell you, that will also wake you up!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> 044 #1 (the one you ran) is the strongest of my 3 70.7 cc saws, including the other 10 mm (it is just one of those saws that came through well). Since you ran it I have deleted the base gasket and advanced the timing, so it is now a good deal stronger than you remember. I made similar mods to my MS440, and while not quite as strong as 044#1, it is very impressive, and has compression relief, a nice feature that the 044s don't have.
> 
> That said, I have a good deal of respect for the 562s, and if you ever get a chance to run one of Dr Al's ported 036s, let me tell you, that will also wake you up!


I can imagine those tweaks helped it that much more. 

My 550 is getting ported this fall. Then I want to run it against the 562 in stock form before I mess with the 562 at all.


----------



## MustangMike

Seems like muffler mods on most saws, and especially a 562, are almost no brainers, and really help to wake them up. In addition, the saw will likely run cooler and last longer, the downside being increased noise.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is a pic of the retaining wall, all the concrete was off loaded at the far end, truck could not get around the corner. The off side is a long way down!

My brother likes taking on these jobs that no one else will touch.

We had 2' wide 3/4 plywood all across the top, and I went back & forth with the wheel barrow, my brother says I moved about 40 Ton in less than 3 hours (I could not waste time, had to PU my Grandsons).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Seems like muffler mods on most saws, and especially a 562, are almost no brainers, and really help to wake them up. In addition, the saw will likely run cooler and last longer, the downside being increased noise.


A fellow had a muffler modded (and perhaps other tweaks) but stock ported 2260 at a gtg recently. That thing downright ripped.


----------



## dancan

On this scrounge site there is a larger blowdown 







I have to cut it and I figured it's toast but as I cut it 






I got some white sawdust , the core is good .






Hopefully I'll get a few rounds out of this one , might even get lucky and the soft layer will be scrubbed off by the time it reaches the tractor .


----------



## svk

Assuming that's spruce and not balsam? Spruce lasts nearly forever.


----------



## dancan

Spruce , it lasts longer balsam but pine , tamarack and hemlock last the longest .
I had a spruce give me a bit of grief this afternoon , I cut my notch , cut the back cut and thought I'd be able to wedge it out , it had a maple blowdown tangled in the top , I was wrong .






I had to use the winch to pull this one over and rescue my bar .






I also got that maple that was giving me a hard time hauled right to the landing


----------



## Hinerman

dancan said:


> That 2 wheel cart looks handy .



I couldn't do what I do without it; or without noodling a ton. I don't care for noodling. I can load 300# rounds, no problem (limit is 400#). Wish I had a tractor or skid steer with a grapple, but too expensive for a "hobby" firewood business. It is called a Log Mule. I saw it in a thread here:

http://log-mule.com


----------



## axeandwedge

Which I had a log mule for these blocks,I had to roll these over to the splitter,what I couldn't roll I cut in half with the saw.





Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper nl

axeandwedge said:


> Which I had a log mule for these blocks,I had to roll these over to the splitter,what I couldn't roll I cut in half with the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk




most of the time i juse dis part for such a job


----------



## axeandwedge

I have a 35 ton log splitter and it was no match for some of the blocks,I had to use three steel wedges in a 30" block ,in the finish I just ran a cut across the blocks.


Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I had 3 steel wedges, 2 just like the one pictured above, in some of my barb wire infested Ash yesterday, all buried with no joy. I thought Ash was supposed to be easy to split!


----------



## zogger

jasper nl said:


> View attachment 526125
> View attachment 526125
> most of the time i juse dis part for such a job


Good for some wood but not all blocks. A lot of times in twisty wood you can "sink" wedge after wedge and wind up with just a block fulla wedges. Most mauls are too wide and you can't "chase" the wedge right down through the wood. I have found my old style Husky maul to be narrow enough in the head to chase them though. That's all I use that maul for now, the fiskars isocore is better as a maul. They still might not split thouugh, that's the problem. There needs to be a big fat long wide heavy wedge option.

I would really like some BIG wedges that are wider than my sledge hammer head and full length, like 16 inches long. Hmm..I know just the company, let me try this idea out on them, see if they think they can make some..Hey, @DHT


----------



## zogger

LondonNeil said:


> I had 3 steel wedges, 2 just like the one pictured above, in some of my barb wire infested Ash yesterday, all buried with no joy. I thought Ash was supposed to be easy to split!


Sucks, doesn't it? Sometimes you get a run of easy wood to split, other times, egads, you want the nuclear device option...


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Sucks, doesn't it? Sometimes you get a run of easy wood to split, other times, egads, you want the nuclear device option...


I had a big hollow silver maple once. The grain grew at about a 45 degree angle and dud direction changes that looked like lightning bolts. I finally gave in and just noodled the whole thing.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> I had a big hollow silver maple once. The grain grew at about a 45 degree angle and dud direction changes that looked like lightning bolts. I finally gave in and just noodled the whole thing.



Been there, done that...


----------



## Hinerman

zogger said:


> Good for some wood but not all blocks. A lot of times in twisty wood you can "sink" wedge after wedge and wind up with just a block fulla wedges.



I tried splitting some elm (red IIRC) with a wedge. The wedge sunk into the wood flush with the wood, not one crack or one hint of a split. I might as well have driven the wedge into sand. And I use those wedges with the wings on them from Estwing.


----------



## muddstopper

Since I built my hyd splitter, I cant even remember where my mauls and wedges are at. I remember as a kid splitting locust post, usually 6 to 8 ft long, but occasionally splitting 12ft fence rails. Dad gave my brother and I a 10lb sledge, half a dozen wedges and a chainsaw to buck the logs to post lengths. He also showed us how to make a gullet wedge for those long splits. We made the gullets out of either small pieces of locust or small dia dogwood. with a gullet, you can make it as long or wide as you want it. We would start the split using the steel wedges and once the wood was cracked, we would drive the gullet in and just keep beating on it until the splits separated. I have never seen a round I couldnt split using wedges, but I have seen many that are a lot easier to just put on the splitter and pull the handle instead of doing all that beating and hammering.


----------



## zogger

muddstopper said:


> Since I built my hyd splitter, I cant even remember where my mauls and wedges are at. I remember as a kid splitting locust post, usually 6 to 8 ft long, but occasionally splitting 12ft fence rails. Dad gave my brother and I a 10lb sledge, half a dozen wedges and a chainsaw to buck the logs to post lengths. He also showed us how to make a gullet wedge for those long splits. We made the gullets out of either small pieces of locust or small dia dogwood. with a gullet, you can make it as long or wide as you want it. We would start the split using the steel wedges and once the wood was cracked, we would drive the gullet in and just keep beating on it until the splits separated. I have never seen a round I couldnt split using wedges, but I have seen many that are a lot easier to just put on the splitter and pull the handle instead of doing all that beating and hammering.


Is it a very specific shape and way to make it, or just a wide long triangular wooden wedge? I never heard the term and my google fu doesn't come up with anything.


----------



## svk

First and last time out with the electric saw. Had a couple of scrounge limbs to buck. 

I tried a little noodling and fried the motor (it was already smelling a little funky when I was bucking). This saw was scrounged from a garage with a caved in roof so I think the motor had a lot of moisture in it over the years which led to its early demise.


----------



## svk

All packed for tomorrow.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

My cheater scrounge:


$375 delivered. It was from 2 acres that we cleared at work for a well pad. 


I see some aspen, oak, and maple. Not sure on the sub-species. Anybody see anything else?




Plenty of supervisors too:


----------



## muddstopper

zogger said:


> Is it a very specific shape and way to make it, or just a wide long triangular wooden wedge? I never heard the term and my google fu doesn't come up with anything.


A gullet, (what my dad called it), is just a home made wooden wedge. Take a small round of wood(3-4-5 in dia) and use your chainsaw to sharpen it on two sides. You can make the taper as long or short or wide as you want. Long, thin, tapers with a wide beating end work best splitting posts. just need to pick a wood type that can withstand a little beating with a sledge.


----------



## rburg

svk said:


> All packed for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 526163


What model Husky is between the 562 and the homelite?


----------



## svk

rburg said:


> What model Husky is between the 562 and the homelite?


L65


----------



## dancan

Had another nice day up here so back to the scrounge site I went 







Since the distance to the treeline was getting further away I decided to move the tractor this afternoon to save on the choker chasing time since I was the choker chaser .
There are a few nice trees on this lot along with the mix of fenceposts .






The woodpiles are growing , it'll be interesting to see what the final tally will be .
















Scrounge on !


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Had another nice day up here so back to the scrounge site I went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the distance to the treeline was getting further away I decided to move the tractor this afternoon to save on the choker chasing time since I was the choker chaser .
> There are a few nice trees on this lot along with the mix of fenceposts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woodpiles are growing , it'll be interesting to see what the final tally will be .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on !


Correct me if I'm wrong but logging is your hobby and not your main occupation?


----------



## dancan

Not wrong .
I own an auto repair shop for my day job 5 days a week for the last 20 years, the wood is for heat , I'm only a hack .


----------



## svk

Most impressive.


----------



## dancan

I enjoy it


----------



## LondonNeil

It is impressive, although I rather miss the sled and a mini van loaded to the gunnels.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> First and last time out with the electric saw. Had a couple of scrounge limbs to buck.
> 
> I tried a little noodling and fried the motor (it was already smelling a little funky when I was bucking). This saw was scrounged from a garage with a caved in roof so I think the motor had a lot of moisture in it over the years which led to its early demise.
> 
> View attachment 526160


@svk If you are looking at replacing your little electric, I have a craftsman electric that I haven't used in years.


----------



## zogger

You be a limbin' fo with them logs! That's a lot of saw trigger time. Real pretty country, too.


----------



## zogger

kingOFgEEEks said:


> My cheater scrounge:



Insta wood! How much in that load? I'm guessing 4-5 cord maybe.

Supervisors having a good time!


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> @svk If you are looking at replacing your little electric, I have a craftsman electric that I haven't used in years.


Long story but this one came from a deceased relative of my wife. I don't really have a need for another but I do see how they are nice to have when cutting in town. 

With that being said if we ever crossed paths I'd probably pick it up as a guy can never have too many spare saws


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

zogger said:


> Insta wood! How much in that load? I'm guessing 4-5 cord maybe.
> 
> Supervisors having a good time!



I'm hoping for upwards of 6 when CSS. Time will tell the tale, but that's a good start on '17-18 either way.

The supervisors were supposed to be playing on their swingset, but that was nowhere near as interesting as watching ol' dad work . They even helped me blow off the saws in the barn driveway, until they found a salamander. And then they were chasing cats and chickens around the yard. Lots to do on a farm when you're 4 and 6.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

kingOFgEEEks said:


> My cheater scrounge:
> View attachment 526167
> 
> $375 delivered. It was from 2 acres that we cleared at work for a well pad.
> View attachment 526168
> 
> I see some aspen, oak, and maple. Not sure on the sub-species. Anybody see anything else?
> View attachment 526169
> View attachment 526170
> View attachment 526171
> 
> Plenty of supervisors too:
> View attachment 526172
> View attachment 526173



Nice ATV. my King does all my scrouging 

I see sugar maple possilbly some red maple.
Red Oak
Beech
a few others i cant tell

Looks like a good load for the price!


----------



## svk

It's been a long time since I pulled this beauty out of the dormer. I have one tree on the list tomorrow that's going to drop into a soft area and don't have enough chain nor do I feel like carrying large rounds out of clay/mud.


----------



## Logger nate

SVK looks like your geared up for a fun day. I was able to go scrounge a load of nice dry lodge pole Saturday, also scrounged up some meat with a rock kinda surprised when it fell out of the tree first try

Wood was a lot dryer than the last load of pine I cut

not the best wood but sure is nice to work with, light, smells good, easy to split


----------



## svk

Looks nice and dry for sure!


----------



## axeandwedge

muddstopper said:


> A gullet, (what my dad called it), is just a home made wooden wedge. Take a small round of wood(3-4-5 in dia) and use your chainsaw to sharpen it on two sides. You can make the taper as long or short or wide as you want. Long, thin, tapers with a wide beating end work best splitting posts. just need to pick a wood type that can withstand a little beating with a sledge.



A glut is a wooden wedge used to split timbers green from the woods. Made from wood, to split wood!

We used these wooden gluts in our saw mill,if we had a blind cut on the breaking down saw we used these to keep the flitch from closing up on the circular saw ,the good thing with these was if you accidentally hit one with your axe or saw it didn't matter and you could easily make another.



Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Nice ATV. my King does all my scrouging
> 
> I see sugar maple possilbly some red maple.
> Red Oak
> Beech
> a few others i cant tell
> 
> Looks like a good load for the price!



Thanks. If the KQ ever dies, I would rather spend the $$ to resurrect it than buy something bigger. They are just the right size to be able to go through the woods, but still have enough power to do something. Everyone around here grew up with LT-125's and LT-185's, QR-160's, and Quad Sport 230's. There were a few Honda's and Yamaha's, and nobody liked what Kawasaki and Polaris were making. Now, everyone has a Ranger it seems, but they just don't go 'wooding' like the saddle type ATV's do.

Good call on the beech. I knew it was a harder wood than the aspen, but was drawing a blank for some reason. There's a ton of it around here, so I don't even have the excuse that I'm not used to seeing it.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Long story but this one came from a deceased relative of my wife. I don't really have a need for another but I do see how they are nice to have when cutting in town.
> 
> With that being said if we ever crossed paths I'd probably pick it up as a guy can never have too many spare saws


We will be in the Cities at the end of the month. I don't get much further north than that.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> We will be in the Cities at the end of the month. I don't get much further north than that.


Well I'm there too sometimes.


----------



## svk

Forget my wedges and was taught my lesson today. Same tree almost took out the 562 and the truck in one motion but with the exception of one saw not oiling we did alright. Pics to follow when I get home.


----------



## DSW

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Thanks. If the KQ ever dies, I would rather spend the $$ to resurrect it than buy something bigger. They are just the right size to be able to go through the woods, but still have enough power to do something. Everyone around here grew up with LT-125's and LT-185's, QR-160's, and Quad Sport 230's. There were a few Honda's and Yamaha's, and nobody liked what Kawasaki and Polaris were making. Now, everyone has a Ranger it seems, but they just don't go 'wooding' like the saddle type ATV's do.



First quad I had was a 230. Wouldn't mind owning another or even a 160 for puttin' around. Everybody around me owns a utv now. Lotta families though so it kind of makes sense.


----------



## dancan

I was taught by one of my wedges several years ago , 3 stitches under the chin ...


----------



## svk

So long story short I had a couple of drops not go exactly where expected while trying to fell without wedges but 4 geriatric aspen are on the ground along with a collateral damage red maple that was about 8" diameter.

Spent quite a bit of time tuning saws. The recently carb kitted saws (Mac and Super Mini) are both running pretty well. My new L65 isn't oiling much so hopefully something is just plugged up. Will check that tomorrow.

Split about 3/4 cord with the Husky S2800. Sure makes hand splitting easy.








Inaugural load for the rebuilt trailer! (That's only one tree-these aspen were pretty big).


----------



## Philbert

Cutting wood or playing with saws?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Cutting wood or playing with saws?
> 
> Philbert


Well when saws aren't running right it's more like work lol. The Mac was so flooded out it took a while to get going. Ripped after that.

I wanted to get the truck box filled too but ran out of time.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> So long story short I had a couple of drops not go exactly where expected while trying to fell without wedges but 4 geriatric aspen are on the ground along with a collateral damage red maple that was about 8" diameter.
> 
> Spent quite a bit of time tuning saws. The recently carb kitted saws (Mac and Super Mini) are both running pretty well. My new L65 isn't oiling much so hopefully something is just plugged up. Will check that tomorrow.
> 
> Split about 3/4 cord with the Husky S2800. Sure makes hand splitting easy.
> 
> View attachment 526418
> View attachment 526419
> View attachment 526420
> View attachment 526421
> View attachment 526423
> View attachment 526426
> 
> Inaugural load for the rebuilt trailer! (That's only one tree-these aspen were pretty big).


The l 65 has an adjuster on the bottom svk it looks like a round strait slot screw underneath on the case on the bar side. Give it a half a turn out then try it. If it seems plugged up you can drain the tank and take that screw completely out be careful it has a spring on it...use some compressed air on it reassemble and try it. [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> The l 65 has an adjuster on the bottom svk it looks like a round strait slot screw underneath on the case on the bar side. Give it a half a turn out then try it. If it seems plugged up you can drain the tank and take that screw completely out be careful it has a spring on it...use some compressed air on it reassemble and try it. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Thank you! I'll give that a try.


No problem let me know if it works out

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wowzer

Well i took 4 or 5 days to read in this thread and WOW haha lots of info, i have been in the bush cutting up some tops left behind by the loggers, and seen some of you guys using what looks like a Stihl Can't Hook, or a Peavey Hook, but only made by Fiskar and i don't see anything like that on their website, is there anywhere online i can find them or? I am located in Canada too if that helps, with our dollar the way it is, and shipping it's hard to buy things out of the states


----------



## Tenderfoot

I have a Peavy made cant hook that works well. I dont know where they are available in Canada, but I suspect that a local logger's supply place or similar would carry them. Very very good tools. Planning to get a pickeroon when funds allow too.


----------



## Philbert

Wowzer said:


> . . . is there anywhere online i can find them or? I am located in Canada too if that helps, . . . it's hard to buy things out of the states


https://www.treestuff.com/store/products.asp?category_id=295

_WHAT KIND OF SERVICE DO YOU OFFER TO CANADA?_
_We are proud to offer timely service to our Canadian customers. We ship to Canada primarily through UPS and also the US Postal System. 
UPS allows us to charge all import fees to you ahead of time..... so there are no hidden charges, customs, or surprise brokerage fees. _

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20118&cat=1,41131
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70758&cat=1,41131

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/search.asp?stext=peavy
http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/search.asp?stext=cant hook

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Wowzer said:


> Well i took 4 or 5 days to read in this thread and WOW haha lots of info, i have been in the bush cutting up some tops left behind by the loggers, and seen some of you guys using what looks like a Stihl Can't Hook, or a Peavey Hook, but only made by Fiskar and i don't see anything like that on their website, is there anywhere online i can find them or? I am located in Canada too if that helps, with our dollar the way it is, and shipping it's hard to buy things out of the states



Welcome aboard but you know the rule , we need pics or it didn't happen LOL
If you have a good stihl dealer go see them , they have access to stuff that is not on the website , if you search for the member Hamish , I believe he is a Husky dealer in Ontario so another source for tools .


----------



## hardpan

Wowzer said:


> Well i took 4 or 5 days to read in this thread and WOW haha lots of info, i have been in the bush cutting up some tops left behind by the loggers, and seen some of you guys using what looks like a Stihl Can't Hook, or a Peavey Hook, but only made by Fiskar and i don't see anything like that on their website, is there anywhere online i can find them or? I am located in Canada too if that helps, with our dollar the way it is, and shipping it's hard to buy things out of the states



Around here I think the Stihl cant hooks are made by Logrite. This is the one I have but in Stihl colors. Good tool.
http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/60inch-Cant-Hook


----------



## Wowzer

[/URL][/IMG] Here is some of the tops i have already cut up, i think i have 4 dump trailer loads now, running a 5x10 with a single axle, she does the trick, it's nice because it follows the same path as my truck but would be nice to get a 7x14, or 16.


----------



## Wowzer

dancan said:


> Welcome aboard but you know the rule , we need pics or it didn't happen LOL
> If you have a good stihl dealer go see them , they have access to stuff that is not on the website , if you search for the member Hamish , I believe he is a Husky dealer in Ontario so another source for tools .



Yeah i just started to deal with the new Stihl guy here in my area, we had an Amish guy before but he had to sell and relocate, that was a really sad day because the deals left when he did, and i spent a small fortune in his place, so starting fresh with a new guy is a bit hard.


----------



## dancan

I've got it pretty good with my dealer , they are a Stihl dealer and one of their other stores has the Husky line so they'll stock transfer Husky related stuff from that store for me .
It works out pretty good , I have the shop vehicles plus some of the employee vehicles for service at my shop , I treat them as fair as I can and they treat me as fair as they can , we all have to make a living .
They have a couple of real good counter staff people , They know that none of my gear is bought to look at and I burn a lot of fuel through them given the opportunity , they'll ask me the what's and why's when I get something they've never had or sold and actually listen , they're interested in the feedback I give them and have even had me explain what a FS560 will do to a potential buyer of an FS series trimmer (they bought one LOL) .
Hopefully your new dealer is cut of the same cloth .


----------



## dancan

And I must say , I do read every post on this thread , I do not dismiss anything and there's plenty of stuff that I've added to my bag of tricks that has come from this thread so y'all best keep on posting because the trick bag is plenty big LOL


----------



## Wowzer

Yeah the new guy is starting a little slow in the customer relations aspect at least the way i see it from dealing with him. But then again i had it too good with the other guy. but he did buy the business off him and is now trying to make a living so i see why things are. i have priced parts from a couple of Stihl dealers he is right on MSRP for parts where other dealers are a bit cheaper, but the next dealer is like 30 mins away so do you save 10 bucks, or spend 15 in gas? 

Yeah there is a lot of good info in here, and some people have lots of good ideas, i stumbled upon this form from a google search looking to build my own wood splitter, and i found Alex's design A.E Metal Werx of woodsplitters, now just to start saving some pennies and hopefully maybe make a purchase in the spring, just using my fiskar right now would be nice to add that to the arsenal


----------



## svk

All dealers are definitely not created equal. I called my local Stihl dealer for a price on a 241 (I'm mulling the thought of reducing the fleet by a couple of saws and repositioning to another pro saw or two). 

After an extended time, their response: "Yah we can't find the 241. It's not on the list. Maybe you meant the 251? We have those in stock."


----------



## dancan

I think Brad Snelling can get a fair price on them from his dealer , about 700 in Canadian pesos up here but you'd get a 30% discount because of the exchange .
I run a 14" on it but I was told that the 3/8th spur from a 017 will work good on the 16"
It's a saw that keeps you on top of your sharpening skills and light handed but 
I can run with it all day and not have my knuckles dragging on the ground .
I've got plenty of real good saws but it's my go to saw


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I think Brad Snelling can get a fair price on them from his dealer , about 700 in Canadian pesos up here but you'd get a 30% discount because of the exchange .
> I run a 14" on it but I was told that the 3/8th spur from a 017 will work good on the 16"
> It's a saw that keeps you on top of your sharpening skills and light handed but
> I can run with it all day and not have my knuckles dragging on the ground .
> I've got plenty of real good saws but it's my go to saw


I know Brad really likes that model. 

I know it's quite close in performance and weight to my 550 but it would be cool to have. Also mulling something like a clean 262 or maybe a W or G model Husky just to do something different.


----------



## dancan

Make sure that the C-M is on the Stihls .
My Jred is a 2171wh and I have a 026 Arctic , those 2 really shine when the temps are around the +/- freezing and all your gloves are wet 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> All dealers are definitely not created equal. I called my local Stihl dealer for a price on a 241 (I'm mulling the thought of reducing the fleet by a couple of saws and repositioning to another pro saw or two).
> 
> After an extended time, their response: "Yah we can't find the 241. It's not on the list. Maybe you meant the 251? We have those in stock."


sliding by my dealer tomorrow. i keep looking at the 241. i'm thinking $549 but not sure. yes i NEED another saw.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> sliding by my dealer tomorrow. i keep looking at the 241. i'm thinking $549 but not sure. yes i NEED another saw.


They quoted me 569 with 16" bar. Another dealer quoted me 550 but didn't specify which bar.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Make sure that the C-M is on the Stihls .
> My Jred is a 2171wh and I have a 026 Arctic , those 2 really shine when the temps are around the +/- freezing and all your gloves are wet
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I never find myself with wet cold hands as I bring lots of gloves with when I cut and normally I cut in one cord increments as that's what the truck and trailer hold. But it still would be nice to have a G model just in case.


----------



## LonestarStihl

None of the dealers in my area carry the 241 either. They start at 261. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

txtroop said:


> None of the dealers in my area carry the 241 either. They start at 261.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems the only pro model these guys normally have is the 461. Being up in softwood country even that is a big saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Seems the only pro model these guys normally have is the 461. Being up in softwood country even that is a big saw.



Dang way to skip some more price conscious steps there! Maybe it's on purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

If I was constantly dropping big trees or bucking them up I'd up the saw or if I was just doing a handful I'll grab a bigger saw but on these all day runs it's the 241 for me .
Chit , I forgot, my 066 is an Arctic as well 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk

Forgot to share this one before. This tree was often used to hold small bore targets.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Forgot to share this one before. This tree was often used to hold small bore targets.
> 
> View attachment 526890


?? more of them danged invasive species we have to worry about, small borer's targeting our least desired firewood trees!..... lol now how do we go about stopping this one? probably with a "bigger borer" I assume to push them out !


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ?? more of them danged invasive species we have to worry about, small borer's targeting our least desired firewood trees!..... lol now how do we go about stopping this one? probably with a "bigger borer" I assume to push them out !


Speaking of big borers, there were some HUGE grubs in this round of wood. I'm talking the size of a man's pinky finger or larger. Much of what I cut was core rotted (story of my life for thinning these big dead aspen for the last 5 years) and the grubs really like to hang out in the transition wood where it goes from kinda punky to really punky.


----------



## svk

We've had no shortage of extreme weather this summer. Here's a partially uprooted Aspen that will come down soon. Doesn't appear to have the crown tangled up so I might just get lucky and have it fall nicely. 




(A different tree). This is what I characterize as a "geriatric" tree. Those growths guarantee I'll either have Swedish chimneys or be splitting out the punky center wood.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> They quoted me 569 with 16" bar. Another dealer quoted me 550 but didn't specify which bar.


checked at my dealer today Steve. MSRP $559 with the 16"bar. i REALLY like the 241.


----------



## Wowzer

farmer steve said:


> checked at my dealer today Steve. MSRP $559 with the 16"bar. i REALLY like the 241.



That is USD? Correct


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> checked at my dealer today Steve. MSRP $559 with the 16"bar. i REALLY like the 241.


So do Stihl dealers actually make no money on saw sales or does Stihl force them to only sell saws at or very near msrp?

We know they make a killing on parts.


----------



## farmer steve

Wowzer said:


> That is USD? Correct


yes Wowzer. BTW welcome to AS. this and the good morning checkin threads 2 of the best on AS. nice piles of wood you scrounged.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> So do Stihl dealers actually make no money on saw sales or does Stihl force them to only sell saws at or very near msrp?
> 
> We know they make a killing on parts.


 not sure if they have some wiggle room or not on saw prices. i get my chains at my dealer buy 2 get one free. iv'e asked other dealers about that and they tell me it's a promo they do sometimes. my dealer does it year round.  i think if i walked into my dealer cash in hand for a new saw i could get some money off MSRP.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> not sure if they have some wiggle room or not on saw prices. i get my chains at my dealer buy 2 get one free. iv'e asked other dealers about that and they tell me it's a promo they do sometimes. my dealer does it year round.  i think if i walked into my dealer cash in hand for a new saw i could get some money off MSRP.



I saw a guy on here state his dealer was giving him 5% off on a hedge trimmer but that's closest I've ever heard. I've had mine just through a 10% cut on motomix or other random stuff but that's it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Best I've seen was one dealer was 30 bucks below retail on a 461. I asked another dealer if he would match it and he got mad and somewhat rude with me because "they can't do that". I ended up getting a great deal on my 2186 later that week so didn't buy from either of them.


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> not sure if they have some wiggle room or not on saw prices. i get my chains at my dealer buy 2 get one free. iv'e asked other dealers about that and they tell me it's a promo they do sometimes. my dealer does it year round.  i think if i walked into my dealer cash in hand for a new saw i could get some money off MSRP.


I've just been getting my chains on ebay as of late can get one for 18 on there. The damn husky dealer wants almost 40 bucks [emoji53]


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> The damn husky dealer wants almost 40 bucks [emoji53]


Holy crap. For what length?!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Vtrombly said:


> I've just been getting my chains on ebay as of late can get one for 18 on there. The damn husky dealer wants almost 40 bucks [emoji53]



That sucker better come with diamonds in each link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Holy crap. For what length?!









24" I know I can't stand this dealer in town I only go there if is absolutely required.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> 24" I know I can't stand this dealer in town I only go there if is absolutely required.


Loggerchain (Frawley's), Baileys, or Left Coast!

I think my last loop of 72LGX084 was 21 bucks including shipping.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Loggerchain (Frawley's), Baileys, or Left Coast!
> 
> I think my last loop of 72LGX084 was 21 bucks including shipping.


Yeah that's more along the price I would be willing to pay I have a couple I need to invest in a good electric grinder one of these days I have a hand file guide and that's what I sharpen with so I end up saving up 3 chains and making an afternoon out of it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah that's more along the price I would be willing to pay I have a couple I need to invest in a good electric grinder one of these days I have a hand file guide and that's what I sharpen with so I end up saving up 3 chains and making an afternoon out of it.



Heck even Amazon has it for 21 and I think it has free shipping. Amazon prime and its at your door in 2 days  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

txtroop said:


> Heck even Amazon has it for 21 and I think it has free shipping. Amazon prime and its at your door in 2 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have ordered allot of stuff through there over the years fast easy shipping


----------



## Wowzer

farmer steve said:


> not sure if they have some wiggle room or not on saw prices. i get my chains at my dealer buy 2 get one free. iv'e asked other dealers about that and they tell me it's a promo they do sometimes. my dealer does it year round.  i think if i walked into my dealer cash in hand for a new saw i could get some money off MSRP.



I think the only way you get a deal from a Stihl dealer / Stihl is government or municipalities or large companies like the hydro crews


----------



## svk

Wowzer said:


> I think the only way you get a deal from a Stihl dealer / Stihl is government or municipalities or large companies like the hydro crews


Now that you mention it my buddy who runs a children's camp does get a nonprofit discount. I believe his Stihl dealer is a True Value also.


----------



## Philbert

Vtrombly said:


> I've just been getting my chains on ebay as of late can get one for 18 on there. The damn husky dealer wants almost 40 bucks


@Bailey's Inc. recently had a sale if you buy 10 chains in their circular. Not sure if it is still on, or if it applied to all sizes.



txtroop said:


> That sucker better come with diamonds in each link


This chain does! http://powersharp.com/default_flash.asp



Vtrombly said:


> I need to invest in a good electric grinder one of these days


With a decent grinder, and a spinner breaker set, you can scrounge, resize, and recondition a lot of chains cheaply. In addition to those I have salvaged from the trash (literally), or got at garage sales for free, or 50 cents, or $1 a loop, I have purchased a number of '_once used - never sharpened_' chains off of eBay for as little as $4 - $6 each (shipped). Just be careful: if they say 'STIHL' them, they sometimes cost almost as much as new, once shipping is included!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philberts-chain-salvage-challenge.245369/



Wowzer said:


> I think the only way you get a deal from a Stihl dealer / Stihl is government or municipalities or large companies like the hydro crews


Our _distributor_ (Midwest STIHL) offers a 10% discount on new saws to our non-profit group. My _dealer_ passes it on.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Stihl dealer here does the buy one get one half off deal year round. I have had good luck with the Stihl chain, seems to hold an edge good and I swear I can feel the difference with the file over Oregon chain.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wood Nazi said:


> Stihl dealer here does the buy one get one half off deal year round. I have had good luck with the Stihl chain, seems to hold an edge good and I swear I can feel the difference with the file over Oregon chain.



I'd buy two each month if they had that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah I pretty much don't fool with old chain. If I keep it out of the dirt and don't hit rocks or nails, a chain lasts me a season. I have a cheap raker file guide that I use once in a while. When I don't do it right and it gets grabby, on goes the new chain. Since I'm not paying to heat my house, I can afford a chain when the old one gets aggravating.


----------



## Wowzer

Wood Nazi said:


> Stihl dealer here does the buy one get one half off deal year round. I have had good luck with the Stihl chain, seems to hold an edge good and I swear I can feel the difference with the file over Oregon chain.



You go to Argil Marine or?


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, Schmidt's in Bluevale is a good guy to deal with. I don't buy much off him because my son's company is a Laser dealer but the stuff I have bought he treated me good with. I bought the battery powered Stihl for my grandson there a few weeks ago. Buy skip chain and other stuff if I'm in a hurry. He has tons of used saws there too. He's in the old mill pond feedmill beside the dam. I used to buy at Argyles but not anymore.


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> You go to Argil Marine or?


Hi neighbor. Hastie in Owen sound.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowzer, Schmidt's in Bluevale is a good guy to deal with. I don't buy much off him because my son's company is a Laser dealer but the stuff I have bought he treated me good with. I bought the battery powered Stihl for my grandson there a few weeks ago. Buy skip chain and other stuff if I'm in a hurry. He has tons of used saws there too. He's in the old mill pond feedmill beside the dam. I used to buy at Argyles but not anymore.



I was actually told about him tonight, was maybe thinking of trying to get over there next weekend. 



Wood Nazi said:


> Hi neighbor. Hastie in Owen sound.



Haha now to try and talk the gf in stoping there for me on her way to work haha


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> I was actually told about him tonight, was maybe thinking of trying to get over there next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha now to try and talk the gf in stoping there for me on her way to work haha


I have found them to be very friendly and helpful so she needn't fear going in to deal with them.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just got back from my guys and I had been eyeing a case for my saw to keep stuff organized and protected in my truck bed and they are going to sell it to me for 29 vs 49 list on website. Ordering a new chain since they were out and price matching it for cheaper. And I ordered the woodcutter kit at current $99 dollar discounted price. Figured be nice to have some sort of protection and at that price it's worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, I went to the plowing match today and the Stihl dealer there is running some deals. The 291 is $500 even. I was tempted. My Amish buddy from Millbank was there too with his Echo setup.


----------



## Logger nate

Not sure what they are here but that sounds like a really good price for a new 291. 
Well finally finished the wood shed add on, made all the boards and already had one piece of osb sheeting and shingles so only cost was a couple sheets osb, tar paper, and nails. 
Planning on adding another section like that next year then I'll have covered space for more wood and the new splitter.


----------



## svk

Today I drooled over a 7910 at the dealer where I bought my little Dolmar from. $969 with heated handles. I have zero need for that saw but they sure are nice.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Today I drooled over a 7910 at the dealer where I bought my little Dolmar from. $969 with heated handles. I have zero need for that saw but they sure are nice.


I dunno, can pull a three foot bar....never know when you might need to noodle a whole tree...


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Today I drooled over a 7910 at the dealer where I bought my little Dolmar from. $969 with heated handles. I have zero need for that saw but they sure are nice.


Wait.... we have to "need" a saw before we buy it?? That ruins my plans...
7910 is a very nice saw, been looking er ah drooling too. Pretty impressive power for the weight. Dealer here told me he has sold several to guys that use them hard full time (some for milling) and they have held up very well.


----------



## moondoggie

scrounged this today across town. They had the tree taken down but not removed. Its atleast 2.5 cords of red maple. That's not me or my saw in the pic. Its a friend that is getting a fireplace mantle and a few tables. 

there it's atleast that much left for tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

I decided that big 40" by 13' Oak Log was too much of a problem to mill, and I have other (smaller) Oak & Hickory to mill, so my Dr Al 460 got the 36" bar and cut it all to length. It also noodled some of the rounds with the 24" bar.

Also used my Smittybuilt 046 to mill some of that smaller Oak log. I cut it to only 12" wide and milled 2 boards, works a lot better than trying to make 19" wide boards.

Did some vertical splitting also, but no pics of that.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I decided that big 40" by 13' Oak Log was too much of a problem to mill, and I have other (smaller) Oak & Hickory to mill, so my Dr Al 460 got the 36" bar and cut it all to length. It also noodled some of the rounds with the 24" bar.
> 
> Also used my Smittybuilt 046 to mill some of that smaller Oak log. I cut it to only 12" wide and milled 2 boards, works a lot better than trying to make 19" wide boards.
> 
> Did some vertical splitting also, but no pics of that.


Jeez, those rounds must weigh a ton! Even a half after noodling must go 150 or better!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, Red Oak is very heavy. Used a nice Hard Maple piece about 4" diameter X 10' as a lever to roll them.

I noodle them once, then feed the flat side into the vertical splitter, and often have to cut the stringy stuff with the Fiskars X27.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I dunno, can pull a three foot bar....never know when you might need to noodle a whole tree...


The thing is I already have the 2186 which although more powerful is also heavier. 

If I cut more big wood I'd get a 395 and the 7910 would be a great "tweener" saw to close the gap between 60 and 95 cc lol.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I decided that big 40" by 13' Oak Log was too much of a problem to mill, and I have other (smaller) Oak & Hickory to mill, so my Dr Al 460 got the 36" bar and cut it all to length. It also noodled some of the rounds with the 24" bar.
> 
> Also used my Smittybuilt 046 to mill some of that smaller Oak log. I cut it to only 12" wide and milled 2 boards, works a lot better than trying to make 19" wide boards.
> 
> Did some vertical splitting also, but no pics of that.


Wow Mike that's some big wood, very nice, that square file makes good noodles. I was wondering how you moved them too!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Wow Mike that's some big wood, very nice, that square file makes good noodles. I was wondering how you moved them too!


Yeah once you get into magnum sized wood like that the work really starts! My large rounds at 6-8 splits per seem pretty paltry compared to 40" wood.


----------



## moondoggie

day two. All finished up. 
at the woodlot^¥

this was finally delivered


----------



## JustJeff

Was at the mall with my wife and she was looking at yet another purse. I made a comment and she got into a discourse about why she needed all these different purses. I replied with exactly why I need 5 chainsaws. The store lady perked up and added that she owned 3 saws and that that should be the minimum. 
Purse store lady - 1
Wife - 0


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Was at the mall with my wife and she was looking at yet another purse. I made a comment and she got into a discourse about why she needed all these different purses. I replied with exactly why I need 5 chainsaws. The store lady perked up and added that she owned 3 saws and that that should be the minimum.
> Purse store lady - 1
> Wife - 0


lol plus your wife will probably never shop at that store again!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Wood Nazi said:


> Was at the mall with my wife and she was looking at yet another purse. I made a comment and she got into a discourse about why she needed all these different purses. I replied with exactly why I need 5 chainsaws. The store lady perked up and added that she owned 3 saws and that that should be the minimum.
> Purse store lady - 1
> Wife - 0



Is the store lady married because she may need to post a profile on here...I'm sure they can make a section for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I'm still working on this cut for the wood lot .







One thing about winching and clearing is that you have to go back and trim up your stumps so that the end of what your winching has a chance to ride up and over it .











But it doesn't always work , sometimes when you try and winch logs that you are changing direction they can get caught and break in two or this hitch got stopped dead because that 5" butt got hooked in a 6" stump .






It was sunny today and mid 60's got lots cut and some wood winched so it was a good day


----------



## dancan

I didn't forget the Zoggerwod , I've got little piles all around the perimeter that I make and throw that wood in as I'm making progress .


----------



## Hoosk

Seeing how quickly I can make this punky ditch scrounge disappear. And watching a deer that thinks she's a goat.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> that square file makes good noodles.



You shoulda seen the pile of noodles, the owner was using a snow shovel to throw them into the woods before the pics were taken! There were piles of em!


----------



## svk

No scrounging today but I might wrench on saws later. Hoping my L65 oiling problem is just a plugged filter and maybe try to get after that top handle to see what's wrong with it.


----------



## JustJeff

Swept out the chimney today. With these cool nights, it won't be long before Mrs Wood Nazi will be wanting a fire. Got about a cup of dust and absolutely no creosote flakes out of it. Tells me the scrounge is dry and burning properly.


----------



## svk

To some folks this is a greasy garbage can. To me it's a now functional oiling system on the L65! Ready to hit the woods next Sunday. 

Thank you @Vtrombly for the tip on that filter.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> . . . it's a now functional oiling system on the L65!


???

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> ???
> 
> Philbert


The oil trails snarked across the plastic....my new 65 wasnt oiling last week.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The oil trails snarked across the plastic....my new 65 wasnt oiling last week.


OH! I though you were going to pour bar oil down that trough as the saw was running . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Was cleaning out the chicken coop and decided I could use some bedding. So out came the 460 and some elm rounds my splitter doesn't like. Voila! Chicken bedding, mulch, fire starter....


----------



## dancan

Today's Zoggerwood pile .


----------



## dancan

Did I tell you guys how thick this lot was ?
















Sure makes for a lot of cutting and a lot of Zoggerwood .






The tractor is over there .











Sure gonna be a few cord on this lot .


----------



## Philbert

Good lot for a machete or brush ax, to keep from poking your eyes out!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

A MacT , safety glasses and a chainsaw Philbert LOL
If this was a clearing job and a contractor was dealing with the scrub and wood I'd be done by now because I'd already have had walked through with the FS550 and slashed up all the small stuff first then dropped the larger trees , cut at 16' and slashed the tops .
But , since it's for the wood I have to make sure that I can find the wood to retrieve it .
Normally that Zoggerwood would be slashed up and left but since I have to cut it and move the slash so I can find the trees to winch , I'll throw it in a pile , I can give that to someone who can use it so it's not a wasted effort in my mind .


----------



## dancan

The cost so far is 2 gallons of mix in the saws , mostly in the 241 and 2 tanks in the 026 , 1/2 gallon of bar lube and about 3 gallons in the tractor .


----------



## Logger nate

You been busy Dancan! Looks good.


----------



## dancan

It sure is a lot of cutting .
I wish there were more big trees but a scrounge is a scrounge and I'll take everything I can get .
If I was asked a year ago to do this I wouldn't have been able too and it sucked for a couple of three four days after the first weekend on this lot .
But , as I push myself the bounce back is faster and while I'm not where I was 4 years ago I'm quite happy with what I can get done even though I'm slower .


----------



## Logger nate

Don't you run a shop too? Looks like the fire wood, logging, lot clearing is about a full time job by itself. Impressive what you get done. Bigger tress are kinda fun but the smaller blocks are lighter and don't have to split as much.


----------



## dancan

Yup Nate , I have an 8 to 5 weekdays with 2 employees , I wouldn't want it said that I have soft hands LOL


----------



## dancan

Here's a good limbing video by Stihl Crazy , a member here .



Pretty much what I do when I get these down as you work to the top .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Here's a good limbing video by Stihl Crazy , a member here .
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I do when I get these down as you work to the top .



Nice limbing. Or like my iPhone likes to say "limping".


----------



## dancan

Here's where the technique originates from .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Today's Zoggerwood pile .


If you lived closer to me I'd give you all the balsam I cut incidentally. Darn stuff is always in my way. I have a good sized one that is blown down lengthwise on my atv trail that is getting pushed into the woods this weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Milled a couple of more 12" Oak boards today with my Smittybilt 046, finished cutting the rounds up with my 440, then noodled 12 of them is about as many minutes with my MMWS 460 (it takes turns with my Dr Al 460). The 046 (with a 24" wide nose bar) mills the 12" X 7' boards in about 5 minutes each.

I gotta say, those ported 77 cc saws with square file chain make things go so much faster than stock saws and regular chain like I used to use!

Then the splitting began, and although I really like my splitter, it is very time consuming! But we are making progress.


----------



## MustangMike

Gotta say, limbing evergreens is so much different than limbing hardwoods.

I also went to an antique machine show today. In addition to the hit & miss engines, tractors, RR engines, and large steam motors (wheels about 12' in diameter), and a saw mill, I think the most unusual thing was a Maytag washing machine, powered by a 2 cylinder engine, and it was running! Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Did I tell you guys how thick this lot was ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure makes for a lot of cutting and a lot of Zoggerwood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tractor is over there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be a few cord on this lot .


lookin good dancan.  had a guy stop saturday to inquire about firewood. i told him i had oak and ash. he said that was good as long as there was no pine in it. guess he would be SOL if he lived in NS.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowzer, I went to the plowing match today and the Stihl dealer there is running some deals. The 291 is $500 even. I was tempted. My Amish buddy from Millbank was there too with his Echo setup.



i must have talked to the wrong person then, because the guy i was speaking with said what you see if in the flyer is what we have on sale here at the show haha i was after just some chains and some oil mostly but always interested in saws. 

i was wondering if that was the Millbank guy or not i was in looking at the top handle Echo. he is the one that has the Dewalt shop, and Milwaukee too right?


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> i must have talked to the wrong person then, because the guy i was speaking with said what you see if in the flyer is what we have on sale here at the show haha i was after just some chains and some oil mostly but always interested in saws.
> 
> i was wondering if that was the Millbank guy or not i was in looking at the top handle Echo. he is the one that has the Dewalt shop, and Milwaukee too right?


One of your neighbors is selling some serious stuff!
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/o...ls/1198513643?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Wowzer

Wood Nazi said:


> One of your neighbors is selling some serious stuff!
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/o...ls/1198513643?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



What is that saw on the back right, he must have painted it no i don't think i have ever seen a Stihl with black covers. i think 4000 could be a touch high though haha


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Gotta say, limbing evergreens is so much different than limbing hardwoods.
> 
> I also went to an antique machine show today. In addition to the hit & miss engines, tractors, RR engines, and large steam motors (wheels about 12' in diameter), and a saw mill, I think the most unusual thing was a Maytag washing machine, powered by a 2 cylinder engine, and it was running! Never seen anything like it before.


Even when I was young there were quite a few gas washing machines up here. You don't see too many any more unless there's the rare find in an old timer estate sale.


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> What is that saw on the back right, he must have painted it no i don't think i have ever seen a Stihl with black covers. i think 4000 could be a touch high though haha


Pics aren't the best but one looks like an 070. Those are big saws!


----------



## svk

Would have been a great morning for scrounging. 58 degrees with a light breeze and mostly clear sky.

The Husky brush saw is going to get a workout this weekend as will the kids when they pitch all of the brush into the woods behind me.


----------



## cantoo

The Echo guy is Zehr's Sales and Manufacturing in Millbank. Not sure if he sells tools or not but he does have rental equipment. He also sells stuff at a few sales that I go to. There is also Millbank Hardware which is huge and sells pretty much any tool you can think of.
Not sure who that is that is selling the stuff on Kijiji, the address in just south of Aintree trailer park and just off Lake Range Drive. Nice to have better pictures and individual prices even though I have enough of everything.


----------



## cantoo

I use the 260 to cut trees down and limb. I use my 440 mainly to cut rounds. The logs usually sit a year or so and are pretty dry. Latest logs are mostly bigger stuff up to 20". I don't grease the tip very often but I might have to change that plan. I also plan to keep a can of Fluid Film or something and spray the bar once in awhile to help abit too. I do pour extra bar oil on the bar but it doesn't help the wear points for long. Looks like time for a new bar. Good thing I keep spare stuff in stock.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I use the 260 to cut trees down and limb. I use my 440 mainly to cut rounds. The logs usually sit a year or so and are pretty dry. Latest logs are mostly bigger stuff up to 20". I don't grease the tip very often but I might have to change that plan. I also plan to keep a can of Fluid Film or something and spray the bar once in awhile to help abit too. I do pour extra bar oil on the bar but it doesn't help the wear points for long. Looks like time for a new bar. Good thing I keep spare stuff in stock.
> View attachment 527852
> View attachment 527853
> View attachment 527854
> View attachment 527855
> View attachment 527856


Ballpark, how many cords has that bar seen?


----------



## svk

Picked up a new brush saw blade and blade locknut tonight. Sunday cannot come soon enough.

Ooh and some vintage orange will be joining the fleet shortly too.


----------



## cantoo

SVK, too many saws so have no idea on how many cord are thru that bar. I'm guessing less than 2 years because I usually buy the bars in pairs and there was only one left. I also cut a lot of wood at 32" so only half the cutting. I think the main issue is that I cut so much at one time the bar just gets so hot it melts the oil. When I refill oil it pretty much turns to water from the hot saw. I think I will keep the 660 handy and switch saws or even at least switch out the bars. I plan to cut the rest of the pile in one go so it's gonna get hot. I did a rough count on some before and after pictures of the logs that I cut on Saturday night and sunday, I cut approx. 80 logs x 12' long into 16" pieces so 640 cuts. That's a lot of heat, and 3 sharpenings. I would have cut the whole pile but I went for a little ride with my grandson. On Saturday morning I dug out a water hole for the deer and turkeys in the bush. My Dad dug the original one over 50 years ago.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> SVK, too many saws so have no idea on how many cord are thru that bar. I'm guessing less than 2 years because I usually buy the bars in pairs and there was only one left. I also cut a lot of wood at 32" so only half the cutting. I think the main issue is that I cut so much at one time the bar just gets so hot it melts the oil. When I refill oil it pretty much turns to water from the hot saw. I think I will keep the 660 handy and switch saws or even at least switch out the bars. I plan to cut the rest of the pile in one go so it's gonna get hot. I did a rough count on some before and after pictures of the logs that I cut on Saturday night and sunday, I cut approx. 80 logs x 12' long into 16" pieces so 640 cuts. That's a lot of heat, and 3 sharpenings. I would have cut the whole pile but I went for a little ride with my grandson. On Saturday morning I dug out a water hole for the deer and turkeys in the bush. My Dad dug the original one over 50 years ago. View attachment 527868
> View attachment 527869
> View attachment 527871


Quite the tree there, what species is it?


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

SVK, ironwood. I'm told it's one of the biggest around here. There are a few of them scattered around the bush and one on the fenceline.
Philbert, I think a 24" bar would solve most of the wear problem. I'm ordering a couple for the 440 just to see if it helps. I put 3 logs on my forks at a time so it means more cutting at the tip which is the weak (hot) point.


----------



## Philbert

That illustration is from Oregon. 

I think that it is interesting to try and 'read' wear on bars, chains, sprockets, spark plugs, pistons, wood cutters, . . .

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

found a few more trees in my neighbors woods. he told me to get all i can before he sells the property. had one that didn't want to cooperate.some big rocks around the base and footing was a little hairy.the big one is a red oak about 30". the wood in the bucket is all the dead dry limbs from the oak.


----------



## DFK

Cantoo: That is a big Ironwood. Never seen one that big before. 
I call them a Hophornbeam but it is the same tree. ( Ostrya Virginiana )
They live as far South as Central Florida. Nice trees to have in the yard.

David


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> The Echo guy is Zehr's Sales and Manufacturing in Millbank. Not sure if he sells tools or not but he does have rental equipment. He also sells stuff at a few sales that I go to. There is also Millbank Hardware which is huge and sells pretty much any tool you can think of.
> Not sure who that is that is selling the stuff on Kijiji, the address in just south of Aintree trailer park and just off Lake Range Drive. Nice to have better pictures and individual prices even though I have enough of everything.



Maybe a drive to Millbank is in order one of these days then to check things out. there used to be a small dealer for Dolmar down on lake range somewhere, or at least on dolmars website it showed one, and i seen 1 or 2 adds on kijiji for Dolmar down there before they where bought out. don't know if buddy kept them after the swap of names. do you have one of the kijiji adds buddy has up there not finding anything on it when i go searching.

That bar you have has definatley seen better days, i was looking at my stihl last night after seeing it, and it doesn't look like any of the new ones have the oil hole in the noise anymore i wonder what the deal is with that, i guess Laser is the only ones doing it still?


----------



## MustangMike

I run the Stihl E bar and TSC bar oil and have not had that happen since. I try to keep the nose out of the wood, but I got a lot of hours on some of my bars. Checking and keeping proper chain tension, and a sharp chain, is also very important. I think running the square file chain helps, and I keep the oiler turned up. I never grease it.

A 24/25" E bar may also be a good option, a lot cheaper & lighter than the ES bars, but they seem to hold up well on my ported 460s.


----------



## cantoo

wowzer, I just clicked on the link from woodnazi and then googled the address.
I'm planning to Fluid Film the bar more often. As soon as this damn online auction is done I'm heading out to cut some more rounds. Bidding on a stump grapple that I really don't need. Aero Marine auction. Damn just lost the stump grapple but have high bid on a brush grapple. 63 minutes left til closing unless some other idiot bids on it.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> wowzer, I just clicked on the link from woodnazi and then googled the address.
> I'm planning to Fluid Film the bar more often. As soon as this damn online auction is done I'm heading out to cut some more rounds. Bidding on a stump grapple that I really don't need. Aero Marine auction. Damn just lost the stump grapple but have high bid on a brush grapple. 63 minutes left til closing unless some other idiot bids on it.



Aww gotcha. No i thought you where meaning there was other kijiji adds, there was a guy selling dolmar and Milwaukee tools in Point Clark but i don't see them anymore on there. 

I have used that Fluid Film on batteries and car doors and such, never even thought about using it on the hedge trimmer on the bar, might have to use some myself there when i'm sharpening the chain, thanks for that.

i have seen Aero Auctions and tracked a couple of things and every time it seems like things are going for more than they are worth almost probably a lot of companies tracking gear on there, good luck.


----------



## dancan

Mustang Mike , you use square file for milling ?


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Mustang Mike , you use square file for milling ?


Mike uses square file as dental floss!


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, square works great for milling, noodling, and general cutting, as long as your wood is clean! I like seeing my saws spit big chips!


----------



## Khntr85

Well guys got another big job..... Amish logged a place kind of close to me, and me and a friend are getting tops.... Lots of oak and some ash.... Will get pics next time.... Was in a hurry and dint even think about pictures....


----------



## dancan

The scrounged together tractor from 2 tractors is all together and waiting for a trailer ride home to scrounge up some firewood


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> The scrounged together tractor from 2 tractors is all together and waiting for a trailer ride home to scrounge up some firewood


what are the hoses from the rear remotes for? grapple?


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> what are the hoses from the rear remotes for? grapple?


More than likely removable rear bucket my guess with quick connect


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> what are the hoses from the rear remotes for? grapple?



Movable remote 
There's a spoolvalve right beside the loader joystick , I'll most likely use it for a hydraulic winch I have , then make a grapple for the forks that I have , then make a ram setup for downpressure on the 3pt when needed then .... there is no end to the possibilities LOL


----------



## Philbert

Looks _P-R-E-T-T-Y_!

Philbert


----------



## WoodTick007

dancan said:


> The scrounged together tractor from 2 tractors is all together and waiting for a trailer ride home to scrounge up some firewood


You will surely like that shuttleshift gearbox. I have a 25hp Yanmar 4wd very powerful tool. I only wish it it was turbo charged. . . lol
Mine is nowhere near as nice as yours.


----------



## dancan

It's still an old tractor, this one has power shift so I have 4 ranges , on the selector I have reverse , neutral 3 forward with no clutching required so it kind of like a manually shifted auto transmission.
32hp no turbo .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## WoodTick007

Shuttleshift=Powershift virtually indestructible. Just make sure you never freeze it to the ground and them try to full power it unstuck. Things will break. Also make sure that you do not leave the clutch engaged to the flywheel for extended periods of dampness. They have a tendency to freeze/rust together.


----------



## dancan

Had the clutch stick with the one that I took the motor out of town fix this one but it had sat for 2 years. 
I basically have a complete tractor for parts 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## cantoo

Well the new bar looks like crap already. I'm blaming it on a few things. Maybe the chain was worn too bad and I was using winter bar oil from TSC. Cut 50 logs so 400 cuts. I cancelled my Lazer Forestry Pro bars and changed order to the next step up bar. Looks same just a different sticker. Going to get summer weight oil. I was using Lazer summer oil and when the jug was empty I just grabbed the next one on the shelf and never realized it was winter oil. The ash is also really really dry so I should have been using heavier bar lube. Oiler is working fine, just running it too hot. I changed out the bar chain and cut another 20 logs and the bar looks about the same. Only 50 logs left on the pile so it'll last to get it done. I'm planning to cut a whole mess of Poplar so the saw will get a break.


----------



## cantoo

You can see how dry the logs are. And because of the size it is cutting in a bad spot all the time, gets too hot. Shame to be cutting these into firewood too.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Well the new bar looks like crap already. I'm blaming it on a few things. Maybe the chain was worn too bad and I was using winter bar oil from TSC. Cut 50 logs so 400 cuts. I cancelled my Lazer Forestry Pro bars and changed order to the next step up bar. Looks same just a different sticker. Going to get summer weight oil. I was using Lazer summer oil and when the jug was empty I just grabbed the next one on the shelf and never realized it was winter oil. The ash is also really really dry so I should have been using heavier bar lube. Oiler is working fine, just running it too hot. I changed out the bar chain and cut another 20 logs and the bar looks about the same. Only 50 logs left on the pile so it'll last to get it done. I'm planning to cut a whole mess of Poplar so the saw will get a break.
> View attachment 528263
> View attachment 528264
> View attachment 528265


Sorry if I missed it before but is that a Pro-Lite?

Those are some pretty logs too.


----------



## cantoo

It's a Forestry Master, one of the cheapest bars that Laser sells. I don't think they offer it in the new catalog. I usually buy the Forestry Pro bars but somehow messed up the Part numbers and got the cheap ones. The Pro bars are a littler more pointed and I thought maybe the more rounded bar would work better for just cutting rounds but guess not. Son is a Dealer so I pay wholesale price. 20" Forestry Master is $17, 20" Forestry Pro is $34, and 20" Ultra is $53. I'm buying chains in 10 pack for $170 before taxes. I should be throwing out the chains sooner.


----------



## svk

Well luckily you didn't invest much anyhow.


----------



## dancan

17$ 20" bar , I wouldn't expect much at double the price .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> 17$ 20" bar , I wouldn't expect much at double the price .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


I'm only 22 bucks into my 20" Woodland pro bar from Baileys and it wears like iron, so far anyhow....


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Yes, square works great for milling, noodling, and general cutting, as long as your wood is clean! I like seeing my saws spit big chips!




Yep me too!


----------



## jr27236

cantoo said:


> It's a Forestry Master, one of the cheapest bars that Laser sells. I don't think they offer it in the new catalog. I usually buy the Forestry Pro bars but somehow messed up the Part numbers and got the cheap ones. The Pro bars are a littler more pointed and I thought maybe the more rounded bar would work better for just cutting rounds but guess not. Son is a Dealer so I pay wholesale price. 20" Forestry Master is $17, 20" Forestry Pro is $34, and 20" Ultra is $53. I'm buying chains in 10 pack for $170 before taxes. I should be throwing out the chains sooner.


How many of these bars do you buy at a time? All the same size?
Why dont you buy a Stihl RSN bar instead of these cheaper brands.


----------



## James Miller

picked up a truck load of oak branches the other week forgot about this thread till it was mentioned in the good morning thread so thought I'd post a pic.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> It's a Forestry Master, one of the cheapest bars that Laser sells. I don't think they offer it in the new catalog. I usually buy the Forestry Pro bars but somehow messed up the Part numbers and got the cheap ones. The Pro bars are a littler more pointed and I thought maybe the more rounded bar would work better for just cutting rounds but guess not. Son is a Dealer so I pay wholesale price. 20" Forestry Master is $17, 20" Forestry Pro is $34, and 20" Ultra is $53. I'm buying chains in 10 pack for $170 before taxes. I should be throwing out the chains sooner.



What is your son's company?, might have to get you to order me up some chains at that price haha and a bar or 12 

Have you always run TSC bar oil, any other problems with bars before or just these 2 bars?


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> What is your son's company?, might have to get you to order me up some chains at that price haha and a bar or 12
> 
> Have you always run TSC bar oil, any other problems with bars before or just these 2 bars?


Yeah I'm thinking a Midwestern Ontario get together where Cantoo gets us cheap saw stuff!!! Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

I run the regular (not winter) TSC oil in all weather, no problems. Your saw will warm it up. I also run Stihl bars & chains. May cost a bit more, but they last, so IMO, they are worth it. Steel chain is a little bit harder and holds an edge a little bit longer, all good IMO. Remember what my Dad used to say "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten".


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I run the regular (not winter) TSC oil in all weather, no problems. Your saw will warm it up.


Not electric or battery saws. Have to thin that stuff out in cold weather. Sometimes, even the 'winter grade' stuff. 

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl

Philbert said:


> Not electric or battery saws. Have to thin that stuff out in cold weather. Sometimes, even the 'winter grade' stuff.
> 
> Philbert



Winter...what's that?? Don't think I've seen a winter mix before but I think it may be pointless for south TX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I run the regular (not winter) TSC oil in all weather, no problems. Your saw will warm it up. I also run Stihl bars & chains. May cost a bit more, but they last, so IMO, they are worth it. Steel chain is a little bit harder and holds an edge a little bit longer, all good IMO. Remember what my Dad used to say "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten".


I was just at TSC today and they had the bar oil for $6.


----------



## WoodTick007

farmer steve said:


> I was just at TSC today and they had the bar oil for $6.


I purchased bar oil from Menards and the 2 things I liked about it are the price and the viscosity. . . I believe it was labeled allseason bar Oil and at the time it was $3 per gallon. I have grown to dislike Tractor Supply... they have become the Harbor Freight of farm stores... It's kind of sad because they were once a great store.


----------



## Khntr85

cantoo said:


> Well the new bar looks like crap already. I'm blaming it on a few things. Maybe the chain was worn too bad and I was using winter bar oil from TSC. Cut 50 logs so 400 cuts. I cancelled my Lazer Forestry Pro bars and changed order to the next step up bar. Looks same just a different sticker. Going to get summer weight oil. I was using Lazer summer oil and when the jug was empty I just grabbed the next one on the shelf and never realized it was winter oil. The ash is also really really dry so I should have been using heavier bar lube. Oiler is working fine, just running it too hot. I changed out the bar chain and cut another 20 logs and the bar looks about the same. Only 50 logs left on the pile so it'll last to get it done. I'm planning to cut a whole mess of Poplar so the saw will get a break.
> View attachment 528263
> View attachment 528264
> View attachment 528265


Wow that's sad.... I recently got a Oregon power match bar to try out.... Haven't put enough hours in it to say anything yet, but works fine now.... Time will tell!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

WoodTick007 said:


> I purchased bar oil from Menards and the 2 things I liked about it are the price and the viscosity. . . I believe it was labeled allseason bar Oil and at the time it was $3 per gallon. I have grown to dislike Tractor Supply... they have become the Harbor Freight of farm stores... It's kind of sad because they were once a great store.


I just like saying "Menards". Lol. "Can't find any nuts? Look at Menards". Ahahaha!! I kill me!!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> 17$ 20" bar , I wouldn't expect much at double the price .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



But , I know that if I was at the store and saw a bar at that price , I'd be thinking "Polly made of cheeze grade steel" as I was paying the clerk for it LOL
I wouldn't be able to not buy it .


----------



## cantoo

My son works for a motorcycle dealership and they are a Laser supplier. They don't sell a lot of stuff so to get free shipping I usually top up their orders so his Boss gives me stuff at their cost. He also borrows stuff off me so it's a payback too. I used to use Laser bar oil and it was good stuff but they recently almost doubled the price to ship oil by courier so switched to TSC oil. I've worn out bars before but nothing like these two, I think it's because they are the cheap bar. I cut another 20 logs tonight and the bar looks exactly the same. Maybe it was the chain? I also changed the drum and sprocket because I had a new set on the shelf ( I really have too much stuff sitting around).
I'm ordering the better bars, throwing out a few chains and figure it'll be ok. Also lubing the hell out of the bar with real chain lube.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I bought a few loops of chain from a small shop. The owner retired and the son in law runs it out of a garage. Probably will not go back because it is a bit out of the way for me, and it is hit and miss when he is there. He made up some loops of Laser full chisel though, and I loved it. TSC carries Jonsered bar oil. It cost a little more but I like that too, especially in the winter.


----------



## svk

Well I finally caved and have a 70 cc class saw. 

Picked up a 266/272 hybrid from a fellow AS member tonight. Saw is a 266 case with a new 272 P+C, base gasket delete, and muffler mod. 

Ordered a new top cover and tracking said it was in St Paul yesterday for delivery today and now today it's in Philadelphia....wtf! Hoping it arrives by Saturday so I don't have to fiddle with the old cover. 

We recently ran my stock 562 against a stock 10mm 044 with identical chains and the 562 was just nipping at the heels of the 044 after three cuts. I'm just hoping this saw will be a bit faster otherwise I'll have to send it off to a builder lol.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well I finally caved and have a 70 cc class saw.
> 
> Picked up a 266/272 hybrid from a fellow AS member tonight. Saw is a 266 case with a new 272 P+C, base gasket delete, and muffler mod.
> 
> Ordered a new top cover and tracking said it was in St Paul yesterday for delivery today and now today it's in Philadelphia....wtf! Hoping it arrives by Saturday so I don't have to fiddle with the old cover.
> 
> We recently ran my stock 562 against a stock 10mm 044 with identical chains and the 562 was just nipping at the heels of the 044 after three cuts. I'm just hoping this saw will be a bit faster otherwise I'll have to send it off to a builder lol.


Awesome, that should be a great saw! Sure liked the one I had, very good power with muff mod, and holes in air filter cover.


----------



## MustangMike

Gotta wake them 044s up a little bit, then it is a different story!


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> View attachment 528453
> My son works for a motorcycle dealership and they are a Laser supplier. They don't sell a lot of stuff so to get free shipping I usually top up their orders so his Boss gives me stuff at their cost. He also borrows stuff off me so it's a payback too. I used to use Laser bar oil and it was good stuff but they recently almost doubled the price to ship oil by courier so switched to TSC oil. I've worn out bars before but nothing like these two, I think it's because they are the cheap bar. I cut another 20 logs tonight and the bar looks exactly the same. Maybe it was the chain? I also changed the drum and sprocket because I had a new set on the shelf ( I really have too much stuff sitting around).
> I'm ordering the better bars, throwing out a few chains and figure it'll be ok. Also lubing the hell out of the bar with real chain lube.





Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah I'm thinking a Midwestern Ontario get together where Cantoo gets us cheap saw stuff!!! Lol.



Well let me and Wood Nazi know if you need to top up the order for free shipping 
is that fluid film you put on the bar or? i seen at Crappy tire tonight they had bar oil on sale, i'm tempted to start into the TSC stuff, or something different than Stihl just cost is a little high.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Awesome, that should be a great saw! Sure liked the one I had, very good power with muff mod, and holes in air filter cover.


You mean in the top cover itself?


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Gotta wake them 044s up a little bit, then it is a different story!



Yes sir few mods they cut pretty good


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> You mean in the top cover itself?


Yup the 272's were pre air injection so I just drill 6 1/4" holes in air filter cover on the sides, seemed to help. And had triple port muffler, kinda loud but it ran very well.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Yup the 272's were pre air injection so I just drill 6 1/4" holes in air filter cover on the sides, seemed to help. And had triple port muffler, kinda load but it ran very well.


Cool, I'll check with you if my new top cover ever arrives lol.


----------



## formersawrep

svk said:


> Cool, I'll check with you if my new top cover ever arrives lol.


Another option to provide more air is to open up the area where the rear handle and top cover almost meet. It has a "hood" over it and when you cut out the plastic under the hood, it provides an opening approx. 1/2"X1/2" and nobody sees it.


----------



## svk

formersawrep said:


> Another option to provide more air is to open up the area where the rear handle and top cover almost meet. It has a "hood" over it and when you cut out the plastic under the hood, it provides an opening approx. 1/2"X1/2" and nobody sees it.


Thanks!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well I finally caved and have a 70 cc class saw.


Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

For some reason I dont get notifications on this thread anymore(?)


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a splitter after 27 years hand splitting


love this thing! DHT 22 ton.
Scrounge on gentlemen.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> For some reason I dont get notifications on this thread anymore(?)


I got a notification that you posted on it. 
....Maybe I'm special.... Lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got kicked outta the cool kids thread


----------



## LondonNeil

just blunted another chain on 'Wirefest Ash', grrrr. At least I had some more luck this time. 1 and 3/4 tank fulls of fresh mix put through the saw cutting up the last of the stuff that was too big to move and with careful studying and luck, this time I avoided the barbed wire every piece had, then it was time for 'WIREFEST'! Sorry I forgot to get a photo, so you'll have to imagine. Ash piece about 2 foot diameter, sliced on the wonk by the tree guy and far to long for the stove at one side, plus impossible to split that side due to a branch crotch. I'd split some of the other side off then I'd managed to bury two 5lb wedges in the thing and nothing, it was not gong to split any more. Now this piece of Ash had a lot of wire. I cold see 5 entry pieces. 2 in the bottom cut made by the tree guy, one of those looked ugly, one in the top wonk cut and 2 appearing from the bark on opposite sides with a faint scar linking them. 5! now I'm smart (sometimes) and I know wire, like string, has 2 ends and multiples of 2 don't make 5. So I knew there was more wire but i couldn't find it despite a lot of searching. I also realsied I had very little idea what bit jined what other bit. oh dear. deciding I needed to get the branch from the side and to slice the wonky round left down to stove length I sort of convinced myself i might be cutting away from wire. I also deduced/guessed where i might hit it and started cutting with the aim of cutting in form diffent sides, and working to 2 differrent cuts as much as possible, before i'd get to the wire. well it kinda worked....but then i hit wire unexpectedly, then more that was kind of expected, then more. blunt chain and empty tank. Wirefest is still intact but both cuts are over 3/4ers done. I'm gong to get the sledge and wedges and get brutal on that thing some more, I'm hopeful I'l bust it. B****y hope so!


----------



## farmer steve

since were "scrounging" bar oil. this is what i use in the stihls. just bought a case of 6 for $60. i'm anal about some stuff and bar oil is one of them. bars and chains ain't cheap. i run it year round with no problems. about $5 cheaper than stihl oil. just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Hinerman

Yesterday's silver maple scrounge:


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a splitter after 27 years hand splittingView attachment 528649
> View attachment 528650
> View attachment 528651
> love this thing! DHT 22 ton.
> Scrounge on gentlemen.



When did DHT change the design of the splitter? Shortened the beam...to save money I presume. Although I have never tried that style I never liked the way they looked.


----------



## WoodTick007

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a splitter after 27 years hand splittingView attachment 528649
> View attachment 528650
> View attachment 528651
> love this thing! DHT 22 ton.
> Scrounge on gentlemen.


I m sorry... but just looking at that low cost non ergonomic splitter makes my back hurt... I guess good luck with it and maybe buy some Doan's back pills LOL


----------



## WoodTick007

Have you people that complain about bar Oil causing bar ware have you considered sharpening your chains at the proper angles n a consistent manor and lowering the rakers so the chain feeds without forcing it downward. If when operating your power saw the chain is not producing large long curly chips but is producing powder commonly referred to AZ bug dust and you are forcing it with all your might downward trying to cut through the wood resulting in excessive Heat on the bar rails it really doesn't matter what kind of oil you're running if any oil at all... no offense


----------



## dancan

Dropped this off tonight , ready for scrounging tomorrow


----------



## JustJeff

Sold my last four cord tonight. Will help pay the tax on the snowmobile I am buying tomorrow. I am officially done for the season. Anything I cut or split now will be for next year.


----------



## cantoo

Wowser, Let me know what chains you are looking for and I can let him know. Only takes a couple of days to get stuff in. Not sure what lube it was, I buy so much crap at auctions and was just using it up. It did work decent though.
I finished cutting up the logs and the bar still looks the same. Even put a brand new chain on for the last 40, chain still cut good and didn't over heat. Even split a bunch up.


----------



## MustangMike

I finished splitting those 40" Oak rounds today. Was working on em yesterday by myself, using a hand truck to move em. Had to hook the top of the piece with the X27 to keep it from tilting away from the hand truck. Found it was best to feed the vertical splitter with the sawed flat side down, & bark up. Worked!

Hey Nate, I did about the same 2 years ago, with with the TSC 22 ton, very happy with it. I had split over 15 cord by hand that year, and started getting tennis elbow and had to start me saws left handed ... so I said enough and got the hydro. Elbow is just fine now! I've also split about 60 cord with it since then w/o a hiccup.


----------



## Logger nate

Mike those are some big pieces of oak, they must be heavy! A lot of work by yourself.
Glad your elbow is doing better and you have had good luck with your splitter. I really do like this splitter, I've had issues with my elbow, shoulder, and back as well. Exrays couple years ago showed lowest disk in my back was almost gone. I use splitter in vertical mode even for small rounds, works great, standing and lifting is what gets me. I was sceptical about short beam at first too Hinerman but really no need for longer one, and it's lighter and eiser to move around this way.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Wowser, Let me know what chains you are looking for and I can let him know. Only takes a couple of days to get stuff in. Not sure what lube it was, I buy so much crap at auctions and was just using it up. It did work decent though.
> I finished cutting up the logs and the bar still looks the same. Even put a brand new chain on for the last 40, chain still cut good and didn't over heat. Even split a bunch up.
> View attachment 528692
> View attachment 528693
> View attachment 528694
> View attachment 528695


looks good. do you have any problem with splits getting stuck in the elevator? i have an old one sitting here with a brand new motor on but have yet to try it out for wood.


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> When did DHT change the design of the splitter? Shortened the beam...to save money I presume. Although I have never tried that style I never liked the way they looked.


Noticed that as well.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I finished splitting those 40" Oak rounds today. Was working on em yesterday by myself, using a hand truck to move em. Had to hook the top of the piece with the X27 to keep it from tilting away from the hand truck. Found it was best to feed the vertical splitter with the sawed flat side down, & bark up. Worked!
> 
> Hey Nate, I did about the same 2 years ago, with with the TSC 22 ton, very happy with it. I had split over 15 cord by hand that year, and started getting tennis elbow and had to start me saws left handed ... so I said enough and got the hydro. Elbow is just fine now! I've also split about 60 cord with it since then w/o a hiccup.


Was going to say your count has to be up there. Every tree you cut is usually over a cord a piece!

I had tennis elbow the first couple of years I got into saws but I attribute it more to using heavy saws for lots of limbing although hand splitting sure didn't help it!

I'm slacking, only at around 15 cords this year. Will be lucky to crack 20.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a cable hoist, probably one ton capacity for 5 bucks, a nice socket set for 10, and a set of torx sockets for five from a rummage sale. 

I'll be at the cabin tonight through Monday afternoon and will continue processing of the geriatric Aspen.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Grabbed a dead white oak today for my dad.


----------



## dancan

Pffft oak , there's that oak again ,oak oak oak ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

I went out to the scrounge lot today , I had a friend show up that wanted to see what I did for ground work , he's an arborist so climbing and ropes are his gig . He bought a woodlot a couple of years ago so this is new to some degree to him .
I showed him the tractors , winch , chokers , my log tongues , felling leavers , the self opening snatch block and the why I used the stuff I have . Of course I was happy to have a choker chaser for a couple of hours today 

















We got some wood winched and decked and he learned how efficient that tail ziptied was at cutting 4' or 8' wood .
I've got wood already to winch tomorrow am , it was a good day .






I did find a sugar maple 






Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## WoodTick007

Are your Springs broken? I think that's the funniest thing I've ever seen. You have two or three rows of wood in a pickup truck and the rear bumper is dragging on the ground and the front wheels are popping off the ground... perhaps you should have your wife take that back to the dealer and find out if they have any men's trucks for sale... no offense...just something to consider before you get the notion to post another picture on the internet lol


----------



## PSUplowboy

WoodTick007 said:


> Are your Springs broken? I think that's the funniest thing I've ever seen. You have two or three rows of wood in a pickup truck and the rear bumper is dragging on the ground and the front wheels are popping off the ground... perhaps you should have your wife take that back to the dealer and find out if they have any men's trucks for sale... no offense...just something to consider before you get the notion to post another picture on the internet lol



Feeling froggy I take it? You should get an eye exam- all 4 on the ground. Maybe learn to count while you're at it


----------



## dancan

Looked like a fine load to me considering the weight of wet oak , dead standing or green , it's wet and heavy .


----------



## dancan

And there be no fisticuffs in this thread btw , but a little ribbing is allowed


----------



## PSUplowboy

dancan said:


> Looked like a fine load to me considering the weight of wet oak , dead standing or green , it's wet and heavy .



Thanks! The truck is paid for- I can atleast say that. That was the whole tree, no branches, 20 inches at the stump. I think a cord of white oak, dried, is around 4600 lbs. I'm sure that wasn't dried and that was a half cord plus.


----------



## PSUplowboy

dancan said:


> And there be no fisticuffs in this thread btw , but a little ribbing is allowed


Yup- fisticuffs best done in person, not on some internet thread. Ribbing is fine- just don't mention a wife.


----------



## Haywire

[URL=http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/VW406/media/20161001_163308_zpsyg0flot6.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Cleaning up a spruce snag out back.


----------



## svk

Nearing peak color here. It's been a long day so I'm turning in early. Plenty of work to do for the next two days. 






Second picture is my yard. Sadly the red maple on the left is in decline but I'm going to let it stand till it's fully dead. The two big aspen on the right are nearly half dead and will probably come down next year.


----------



## LonestarStihl

PSUplowboy said:


> Thanks! The truck is paid for- I can atleast say that. That was the whole tree, no branches, 20 inches at the stump. I think a cord of white oak, dried, is around 4600 lbs. I'm sure that wasn't dried and that was a half cord plus.



Looks like possibly a half ton pickup? If so definitely over payload with that amount of wood so you can't really expect it to sit upright. I'd like to see a half ton not sag at that  only way to help level it would be airbags. Keep on keepin on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Nearing peak color here. It's been a long day so I'm turning in early. Plenty of work to do for the next two days.
> 
> View attachment 528958
> 
> View attachment 528957
> 
> 
> Second picture is my yard. Sadly the red maple on the left is in decline but I'm going to let it stand till it's fully dead. The two big aspen on the right are nearly half dead and will probably come down next year.



That's some beautiful country right there! One day I want to go see a part of the country that actually has "fall". We have dead or alive...brown or green haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat

Finally finished my grapple. A few modifications need to be done but then i will be ready to go!


----------



## MustangMike

txtroop said:


> That's some beautiful country right there! One day I want to go see a part of the country that actually has "fall". We have dead or alive...brown or green haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A lot of trees already turning around here, mostly the Sugar Maples turn first, and are IMO the most beautiful. They can have bright orange, yellow & red all in one tree, spectacular in a good year.


----------



## LonestarStihl

MustangMike said:


> A lot of trees already turning around here, mostly the Sugar Maples turn first, and are IMO the most beautiful. They can have bright orange, yellow & red all in one tree, spectacular in a good year.



You can find the occasional beautiful looking tree here but not so much. Of course a lot depends on the part of the state since it covers a broad area. NY is definitely on our list to travel to. Anywhere In the NE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

If you make the trip, say so, I know of lots of nice places to see. I have run into folks from Texas before who did not believe we could hunt Bear in NY, but we have the Catskill Mtns, Adirondack Mtns, and the Finger Lakes, there is a lot to see in NY.


----------



## LonestarStihl

MustangMike said:


> If you make the trip, say so, I know of lots of nice places to see. I have run into folks from Texas before who did not believe we could hunt Bear in NY, but we have the Catskill Mtns, Adirondack Mtns, and the Finger Lakes, there is a lot to see in NY.



Will do. We are hoping for maybe next fall. Gotta save up money again. I'll try and remember to hit you up. I love some good hunting. Bear would be a new adventure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> A lot of trees already turning around here, mostly the Sugar Maples turn first, and are IMO the most beautiful. They can have bright orange, yellow & red all in one tree, spectacular in a good year.


----------



## MustangMike

There are a lot of Bear, but hunting them in NY is tough, no baiting allowed! But, if you are up for the adventure, no problem.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Nearing peak color here. It's been a long day so I'm turning in early. Plenty of work to do for the next two days.
> 
> View attachment 528958
> 
> View attachment 528957
> 
> 
> Second picture is my yard. Sadly the red maple on the left is in decline but I'm going to let it stand till it's fully dead. The two big aspen on the right are nearly half dead and will probably come down next year.


Wow, very nice looking country, always wanted to see that area and further east this time of year, we are getting some nice colors here as well
Scrouged up some more feed for the splitter today
just the right height


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> Yup- fisticuffs best done in person, not on some internet thread. Ribbing is fine- just don't mention a wife.


i'd never bust a guy about his truck or mention his wife on the internet. i might mention something about his saw though. looks like a darn good one there @PSUplowboy .


----------



## PSUplowboy

farmer steve said:


> i'd never bust a guy about his truck or mention his wife on the internet. i might mention something about his saw though. looks like a darn good one there @PSUplowboy .


Thanks man. I like the saw- when it's running. Wondering what part of pa you're near. I see that "top of the hill"- you near Mt Davis?


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> Thanks man. I like the saw- when it's running. Wondering what part of pa you're near. I see that "top of the hill"- you near Mt Davis?


'york co. a little hick town. East Berlin


----------



## PSUplowboy

Gotcha. I'm out of town here. Leaves aren't yet full color, I'll try to remember to post a good picture when they are.



farmer steve said:


> 'york co. a little hick town. East Berlin





farmer steve said:


> 'york co. a little hick town. East Berlin


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 529003
> 
> Gotcha. I'm out of town here. Leaves aren't yet full color, I'll try to remember to post a good picture when they are.


i'm out of town here too. this was a pic about a year ago from on top the hill.


----------



## PSUplowboy

farmer steve said:


> i'm out of town here too. this was a pic about a year ago from on top the hill.





Nice sheep! I have some galloways.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> i'm out of town here too. this was a pic about a year ago from on top the hill.



I thought you weren't postin no pictures of anyone's wife!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Quick glimpse out the back window. Property is very overgrown and have been cutting back all around every chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

About 2/3 through my access trail brushing project. Just taking out the "mirror grabbers" about 3' from both edges of the road. Brush cut first, then polesaw, then chainsaw comes out to clean up a couple of zogger maples that are a bit too big for the brush cutter.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a splitter after 27 years hand splittingView attachment 528649
> View attachment 528650
> View attachment 528651
> love this thing! DHT 22 ton.
> Scrounge on gentlemen.



Nice splitter, Nate! Just picked up a DHT 22 as well. I usually fear technology, but my old bones said it was time.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Nice splitter, Nate! Just picked up a DHT 22 as well. I usually fear technology, but my old bones said it was time.


Thanks! That's awesome, sure like mine, felt like I was giving in at first and that it would be slow but it's pretty fast. BTW nice looking saws, how do you like your 562?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> BTW nice looking saws, how do you like your 562?



Great saw! Sold my J-red 2171 'cause the 562 cuts just as nice in the same wood, and is a bit lighter. Spools up wicked too!
The little 026 needs no introduction, she's a classic!

Some more spruce scrounge from today...
[URL=http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/VW406/media/DSC00005_zpsrczoblyw.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## WoodTick007

Haywire said:


> Great saw! Sold my J-red 2171 'cause the 562 cuts just as nice in the same wood, and is a bit lighter. Spools up wicked too!
> The little 026 needs no introduction, she's a classic!
> 
> Some more spruce scrounge from today...


How do you get that outta there Haywood? On you and your buddy's bike handle bars?


----------



## dancan

Rain delay today , all day 
Had to go cover up the tractors , I did scrounge a few pieces of Zoggerwood .






They weren't very big but they were dry so it'll give me a couple of fires to take the dampness out of the house 
I did cut a couple of other small trees before I called it quits , I hate loosing a scrounge day LOL


----------



## mainewoods

I see a little hardwood there Dan, you must be grinnin' from ear to ear! lol


----------



## dancan

Softwood or hardwood, both all good Clint 
I'm happy with how much wood I'll be hauling off this lot even if the hardwood tally is a little low , the softwood looks like there'll be plenty for me to share .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk

Forgot pictures of the wood but fired up the little saw and put up about a wheelbarrow load of small red maple. Also cut a bunch of crap half rotten balsam off my atv trail. 



At about 2:30 I called it a day and took the kids for a hike. My one walking trail has almost completely closed in so a half hour hike turned into a two hour slog but we made it in and out. 

After cheeseburgers and steamed veggies I drank the last beer on site and am enjoying a fire with the kids.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Went to a 7 acre wild land fire today. May be some singed wood for sale soon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

This tree which is part of my woodpile became a widow maker this summer thanks to hypoxylon canker. 




Since it fell over my woodpile I saved the Zogger wood lol. 




Canker killed. This was a live tree and the canker literally rotted out the trunk halfway up. 4' below and above this point is solid.


----------



## Marshy

farmer steve said:


> since were "scrounging" bar oil. this is what i use in the stihls. just bought a case of 6 for $60. i'm anal about some stuff and bar oil is one of them. bars and chains ain't cheap. i run it year round with no problems. about $5 cheaper than stihl oil. just my 2 pennies.
> View attachment 528664


I use it all the time. I prefer it over Tractor Supply Co. bar oil and its only a buck or two more than the cheapest I can find anywhere else.


----------



## svk

Close to my cabin there was a sawmill operation during the Great Depression. You can still scrounge perfectly preserved kindling from the middle of their slab pile. 




Supposed to rain Wednesday so tomorrow will be the peak of color.


----------



## JustJeff

Not exactly a scrounge, but we have saved roughly 2 tanks of propane a year thanks to my hobby which heats the house. So my wonderful wife authorized the snowmobile. Gosh how I love that woman!


----------



## Haywire

Very pleased with the new splitter, runs slick. Could use some sort of catcher tray on the engine side though.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Very pleased with the new splitter, runs slick. Could use some sort of catcher tray on the engine side though.


Normally they do have one?


----------



## Haywire

I'll have to see about getting one of those. Someone must have swiped mine! haha


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> I'll have to see about getting one of those. Someone must have swiped mine! haha


Yeah I'd reach out to them (they are a member here under username DHT). I've never seen one without a guard. It could be even a little longer to cover the whole engine area.


----------



## cantoo

Nice ride Nazi. FYI, we're not getting any snow this year.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have a catcher on mine, but my hydro oil fill cap looks a lot less vulnerable than the ones you guys have, and let me tell you, it is a good thing!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Normally they do have one?
> 
> View attachment 529321


i think those log cradles are an option from DHT on the 22 ton splitters.


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> I'll have to see about getting one of those. Someone must have swiped mine! haha



No one swiped it. Did you get it from a big box store? The lowes model does not come with a log catcher but you can buy one directly from dht. I picked one up for my splitter and it works great.

Here is the part you most likely want: https://shop.dirtyhandtools.com/products/log-catcher-kit

Here is my helper double checking the torque specs.


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey everyone its been awhile.... I haven't worked the wood pile since early April and haven't run the saws since early May. I have been a bit busy. I took up fly fishing and spend the summer fishing every chance I got. At the end of July my second daughter decided it was time to show up. So I have spent the last few months just trying to keep up with the new baby things. But alas the weather finally cooled off and last night it was time to work the wood pile . I got one trailer load split and stacked. I plan on getting another one done tonight. The wood in the pile has been cut since december or may. This hot summer really helped dry it out. It is nice and reasonably light compared to when it was just cut. My back thanks me for waiting. I think I will be out of "wife approved" wood storage space after the wood pile is split. Hope everyone else has been good.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Very pleased with the new splitter, runs slick. Could use some sort of catcher tray on the engine side though.


That's a bummer mine came with one
it's a 22 ton.


----------



## Logger nate

nomad_archer said:


> Hey everyone its been awhile.... I haven't worked the wood pile since early April and haven't run the saws since early May. I have been a bit busy. I took up fly fishing and spend the summer fishing every chance I got. At the end of July my second daughter decided it was time to show up. So I have spent the last few months just trying to keep up with the new baby things. But alas the weather finally cooled off and last night it was time to work the wood pile . I got one trailer load split and stacked. I plan on getting another one done tonight. The wood in the pile has been cut since december or may. This hot summer really helped dry it out. It is nice and reasonably light compared to when it was just cut. My back thanks me for waiting. I think I will be out of "wife approved" wood storage space after the wood pile is split. Hope everyone else has been good.


Congrats on the new baby, that's awesome. Sounds like you've had a busy summer. Nice splitter btw.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> That's a bummer mine came with oneView attachment 529415
> it's a 22 ton.


So is this their newer design or do they have a different light weight/compact version that they ship versus sell in stores?

Also I see the shape of the table is now flat vs curved and they got rid of the measuring tape decal that comes off pretty quickly.


----------



## dancan

Sunny beautiful day here today at 65/70* but it's now 45* with a 7 mph breeze out there with a risk of frost tonight .
Here's some scrounged up blown down white pine from this summer , the bark was loose , outer 2" softer than the core but still solid and it had a very strong smell of turpentine while splitting it .






Well , here's the same stuff after a couple of months drying out keeping the chill out of the house .






Worth the effort to scrounge up ?
I say yes


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Sunny beautiful day here today at 65/70* but it's now 45* with a 7 mph breeze out there with a risk of frost tonight .
> Here's some scrounged up blown down white pine from this summer , the bark was loose , outer 2" softer than the core but still solid and it had a very strong smell of turpentine while splitting it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , here's the same stuff after a couple of months drying out keeping the chill out of the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the effort to scrounge up ?
> I say yes


I like white pine even though it doesn't burn all that long. My home town was put on the map thanks to white pine.


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Worth the effort to scrounge up ?
> I say yes


 
Heck yeah! You don't throw away an apple just cause it has a few bruises.


----------



## dancan

Pine is nice for this time of year , it burns well , creates plenty of heat if the draft is open , throw a couple of big blocks in and close the draft for less heat and a fair burn time .

Has anyone seen wudpirat around lately , I sure hope things are well .


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> That's a bummer mine came with one, it's a 22 ton.



Looks like for 80 clams I can get one from Lowes. Got the splitter for 9 bills, so I guess I'm still doing ok.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Has anyone seen wudpirat around lately , I sure hope things are well .


He was last logged in 9/7 so we are coming in on a month. I hope he's ok.


----------



## dancan

He did say no internet at his sister's place , sure hope that's it , hopefully he got some camera lessons so he can put up some pics .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> He did say no internet at his sister's place , sure hope that's it , hopefully he got some camera lessons so he can put up some pics .


That's right he did mention that.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> So is this their newer design or do they have a different light weight/compact version that they ship versus sell in stores?
> 
> Also I see the shape of the table is now flat vs curved and they got rid of the measuring tape decal that comes off pretty quickly.


I'm not really sure, I just assumed that's the way they make the new ones, I haven't looked at the ones in lowes here but their on line pics looked similar.


----------



## Logger nate

Actually I just looked again and the ones in the lowes add are different than mine, looks more like haywire's splitter.


----------



## cantoo

Who hoo, sure love free heat. Another $550, this should last awhile though. Ordered the right bars this time and a super pac of chain.


----------



## WoodTick007

cantoo said:


> Who hoo, sure love free heat. Another $550, this should last awhile though. Ordered the right bars this time and a super pac of chain.
> View attachment 529462


Who and where is that Lazer stuff made? It has the same replaceable tip as the Oregon pro bars. What does the various types/size chain cost per driver? That bar "looks" nice enough.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> So is this their newer design or do they have a different light weight/compact version that they ship versus sell in stores?
> 
> Also I see the shape of the table is now flat vs curved and they got rid of the measuring tape decal that comes off pretty quickly.


Ok I think I figured out the splitter difference, the splitter I ordered comes with the loncin engine and it comes with the short beam and flat log cradle. The other option they show comes with Koehler engine, full length beam and curved log cradle, both 22 ton.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Ok I think I figured out the splitter difference, the splitter I ordered comes with the loncin engine and it comes with the short beam and flat log cradle. The other option they show comes with Koehler engine, full length beam and curved log cradle, both 22 ton.


Is price different or how does one choose which model?


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Is price different or how does one choose which model?


It was woodsplitter direct, yes the one with loncin engine was about $100 cheaper, they have pics and title says loncin engine for the cheaper one. When I ordered it I thought the engine was only differance.


----------



## cantoo

Woodtick, Bars say China on them. I assume most of what they sell is Chinese. 10 pack of chisel was $170 before taxes and shipping, so $17 per loop for 20" on my 440. Laser is the same as Cutter's Choice is the States I think. Website looks the same anyway. I pay cost for my stuff, markup is whatever you can get from your local Dealer. I'm happy with everything I've bought there other than the cheaper line of bars I accidently ordered. My wife has a grass cutting business so we buy quite abit of stuff from them. Rebuild kits, pulleys, belts, spindles, tires, blades. This would be one of my cheaper orders. We buy mowers blades by the dozen usually.


----------



## cantoo

Wow, looks like Walmart in the States sells Laser stuff too. Prices look close to what I'm paying but in US dollars.
http://www.walmart.ca/en/outdoor-living/outdoor-power-tools/chainsaws-shredders/N-790


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Is price different or how does one choose which model?


Mine came from Lowes. $899. No sales tax in Montana.


----------



## nomad_archer

Logger nate said:


> That's a bummer mine came with oneView attachment 529415
> it's a 22 ton.


The model sold at Lowes doesn't come with it for whatever reason.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> So is this their newer design or do they have a different light weight/compact version that they ship versus sell in stores?
> 
> Also I see the shape of the table is now flat vs curved and they got rid of the measuring tape decal that comes off pretty quickly.


I read somewhere that they changed the table design because the curved one allowed logs to roll or slide off onto the motor. 

I know that happens to me if I'm not paying attention to where the far side split is going or if I let the split flop on the table.


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> Looks like for 80 clams I can get one from Lowes. Got the splitter for 9 bills, so I guess I'm still doing ok.


If you want to save on taxes and $10 buy direct from DHT. Shipping was free when I ordered from them. They ship fast.


----------



## benp

I took the dog for a walk in the woods yesterday. 

Holy Schmolee.....

In a 1/4 mile radius from the house I easily have a couple days of scrounging in the woods.

Trees/tree tops are down all over the trails with a couple big popples completely uprooted.

Primarily the easy stuff is Sugar Maple with one I think huge Elm. The reason why I say Elm is that the tree is snapped in half and the wood is real dark and there are Elm trees still in that little microcosm. Or it's red oak but I've never seen a red oak in these woods.

I have been going like a mad man in the wood pile and log yard since I am a little behind the ball this year due to other obligations.

And to top it off.....we have a new boiler coming. So the next few weeks are going to be crazy with getting the old stove and house out, enlarging the current concrete slab, and getting the new stove installed.

The new boiler is a gasification model so EVERYTHING is getting split right now. What I used to leave whole is now halved, what was halved is now quartered, etc. 

I'm stoked about the new stove and hopefully this time next year we will be ahead on wood that we haven't used.

I'll get some pictures of the trails this afternoon when I walk the dog. There is a lot of wood.

ETA - I love how fast Red Maple dries out.


----------



## Haywire

nomad_archer said:


> If you want to save on taxes and $10 buy direct from DHT. Shipping was free when I ordered from them. They ship fast.



I see they have this thing too...
https://shop.dirtyhandtools.com/products/large-flat-log-table-kit?variant=6054064449


----------



## MustangMike

Red Maple both dries faster & burns faster! Sugar (Hard) Maple has the big BTUs, but some years I heated my house almost exclusively with Red Maple. It was available, and I was able to cut it, split it, and burn it in a shorter time window.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Who hoo, sure love free heat. Another $550, this should last awhile though. Ordered the right bars this time and a super pac of chain.
> View attachment 529462


 
Wanna sell a bar and chain? haha

from what i read on specs your 440 should match up with my 034


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> I see they have this thing too...
> https://shop.dirtyhandtools.com/products/large-flat-log-table-kit?variant=6054064449



Thats the one I was talking about earlier. I couldn't find that one on the website. If I didn't already have the other splitter table, I would buy that version and never look back. Looks like it has a nice heavy edge to keep the logs from sliding off.


----------



## svk

Neighbor asked me if I want an oak tree at his sister's house ten minutes away from our houses. At this point I am about a wheelbarrow load away from being completely full of wood for my fire pit stacks.

Me: Not really but I'm not about to turn down oak.


----------



## cantoo

I'm likely going to the sale in Purple Grove on Saturday. Interested in the cultivator, can usually buy them big ones for scrap price and there is a pile of good steel in them. I'll throw a chain and bar in the truck and if you are around you can get it. I also read where you are building a splitter, you might wanna drop over and take a look at mine. I built my own tank, never bothered with baffles though and it doesn't seem to get real hot. I have 2 Thanks giving deals this weekend but throw me a text sometime and we'll set something up. 519-357-8066
http://theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=114204142


Wowzer said:


> Wanna sell a bar and chain? haha
> 
> from what i read on specs your 440 should match up with my 034


----------



## benp

Here are the pictures from walking the dog this afternoon. I will be buying the hardhat, visor, muffs combo for this job.

First one.

Sugar Maple broke in half and top down.







The other half






Another Sugar Maple in that immediate area. It's the one on the left. I'll probably take the popple to that's directly over it to a certain point. I'm liking the fact that the new stove will give me a little more leeway with wood.






Onto what I think is an Elm.

The broke off base.






The rest of the downed portion.





The bark and part of the wood at downed end.











The dried up leaves. If anything can be identified from these,.





Onto the popple mess.






















Now up to the other mess 30 yards above me.

This is a panoramic view of it. Hopefully it works.





The Sugar Maple on the left side of the picture on the hill intertwined with a popple.





Coming from upside of trail.











So as we are walking though this mess to back home the dog tried to Evel Knievel two branches spaced way apart and wound up going ass end over tea kettles. I hollered at him him to be careful and pick his spots then proceeded to get stabbed in my junk by a random branch.

Sometimes Karma works waaaaaay to quick.

Sugar maple on trail right next to shop.






I have my work cut out for me.

Good news...kinda.....is no new stove prep this weekend as neighbors are out of town. I have an hour of splitting at the woodpiles to finish then I will A-tack all of this.


----------



## svk

Looks like fun Ben!

Your terrain is much less rocky than mine. I'm jealous.


----------



## benp

On a side note I developed a " seasonal allergic reaction asthma" 3 years ago that I found by playing in the log yard.

On the logs that came in with a lot of dirt and junk on them the mold that's there messes me up. 

well Saturday I was in the log yard cutting in our old hard wood pile. The first bit on the outside logs went fine. Cut split wagonned no problem. Grabbed the Pickaroon and pulled down the next section and I got a faceful of damp, musty, moldy smell. 

With 5 minutes my lungs tightened like a fist. Rats. Here's to a next 3 long months until snow flies and it gets cold. 

Went up to the house and dug out my advair pixie dust inhaler. 

Walked back up to the log yard and kept working. Albeit slower paced.

Neighbor came home from work and walked down to talk. I shut the saw off and he saw how labored my breathing was. He said.." No no no.......seriously? Again?"

Yep. 

He looked at me and said "I'll get the grapple hooked up and we'll bang a bunch out cutting at the woodpile. that way you can split it up there when you have the chance and you're not in this ****. Go hit your pixie dust again and we'll get after it" 

We worked 3hrs straight and I wound up with a huge pile of wood, 2 worn out saws, and a pooped me. " 

After the last run my hands were on my knees and I waved no more. He said "I was waiting for you to quit over an hour ago." 

His turn around times are under 5 minutes from leaving me to log yard and back. In that time I throw as much wood out of the way as I Can into a pile so I have a clear cutting area. 

Fast forward to today. 

Went to the Dr for this morning. Took the Advair this morning when I got up. Went to my appointment and while waiting for my prescriptions my breathing got bad. Pulled out the Albuterol puffer that I fricking hate and hit that.

Got my stuff and came home. Took my first dose of prednisone, hit the pixie dust again, and out to the splitting pile I went. 

I was an utter MACHINE, El Machina have you, for 2.5 hrs. It was awesome!!!!!!! 2 inhalers onboard and prednisone...Ralphie May "Whaaaaaaaaaaat". I was jacked. 

The neighbor came home and went "Jesus." 

He had brought up a bunch of dead standing red oak too that I just annihilated. 

Good day in the wood pile.


----------



## Philbert

Nice pics!
(Lots of work!) Hope you have someone helping you.

Philbert


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Looks like fun Ben!
> 
> Your terrain is much less rocky than mine. I'm jealous.




In all honesty, those woods need a good fire. 

they are a damn minefield of fallen over trees.


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Nice pics!
> (Lots of work!) Hope you have someone helping you.
> 
> Philbert



I do. 

He's in almost every picture. He's a good foreman when there are no squirrels/chipmunks nearby. 

I showed the neighbor the picture of that popple nightmare and he said we should do that one together and he'll bring the skidsteer and grapple down. Aside from that it just plugging away.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> In all honesty, those woods need a good fire.
> 
> they are a damn minefield of fallen over trees.


Yes much of the northern half of the state does!


----------



## Wowzer

The big city of purple grove haha I'll shoot a text tomorrow and figure something out. I would be interested in checking out the splitter just trying to put the pieces together and hopefully get it built this winter I hope.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Here are the pictures from walking the dog this afternoon. I will be buying the hardhat, visor, muffs combo for this job.
> 
> First one.
> 
> Sugar Maple broke in half and top down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Sugar Maple in that immediate area. It's the one on the left. I'll probably take the popple to that's directly over it to a certain point. I'm liking the fact that the new stove will give me a little more leeway with wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto what I think is an Elm.
> 
> The broke off base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the downed portion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bark and part of the wood at downed end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dried up leaves. If anything can be identified from these,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the popple mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now up to the other mess 30 yards above me.
> 
> This is a panoramic view of it. Hopefully it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sugar Maple on the left side of the picture on the hill intertwined with a popple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from upside of trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as we are walking though this mess to back home the dog tried to Evel Knievel two branches spaced way apart and wound up going ass end over tea kettles. I hollered at him him to be careful and pick his spots then proceeded to get stabbed in my junk by a random branch.
> 
> Sometimes Karma works waaaaaay to quick.
> 
> Sugar maple on trail right next to shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my work cut out for me.
> 
> Good news...kinda.....is no new stove prep this weekend as neighbors are out of town. I have an hour of splitting at the woodpiles to finish then I will A-tack all of this.


That last picture with the entire forest floor carpeted with maple seedlings is awesome.


----------



## svk

You guys get much for fall mushrooms? 

Tons near my cabin feasting on the roots of the trees I cut back in 2010. Wish I knew which ones were edible.


----------



## benp

The entire woods floor is maple seedlings. 

The neighbor took this the other night. 





No mushrooms that I am aware of. 

I am usually too preoccupied with checking up in the trees for critters or what the newest blow down is.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Neighbor asked me if I want an oak tree at his sister's house ten minutes away from our houses. At this point I am about a wheelbarrow load away from being completely full of wood for my fire pit stacks.
> 
> Me: Not really but I'm not about to turn down oak.



The answer is always yes. I have more wood now that I have places to stack it and I am not actively looking for wood. But I also wouldn't turn it down is someone asked if I needed an oak.


----------



## nomad_archer

benp said:


> I will be buying the hardhat, visor, muffs combo for this job.



You wont regret the purchase. I have one the muffs dont really work well for me so I still wear ear plugs. But the hard had and visor is where it is at. The visor is great it keeps branches and flying bark and wood chips our of your face. Nice thing is it can do double duty as I use mine to run the string trimmer since is stops 99% of the flying debris. Still wear safety glasses even with the visor. I love the hard hat visor combo. I usually wont cut without it.


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> You wont regret the purchase. I have one the muffs dont really work well for me so I still wear ear plugs. But the hard had and visor is where it is at. The visor is great it keeps branches and flying bark and wood chips our of your face. Nice thing is it can do double duty as I use mine to run the string trimmer since is stops 99% of the flying debris. Still wear safety glasses even with the visor. I love the hard hat visor combo. I usually wont cut without it.



Yep! 

I never thought about the double duty for weed whacking.


----------



## svk

The protection, especially the ear muffs are great for weed wacking and brush cutting. I'm not even 40 and my hearing isn't great so want to save what I have.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> The entire woods floor is maple seedlings.
> 
> The neighbor took this the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mushrooms that I am aware of.
> 
> I am usually too preoccupied with checking up in the trees for critters or what the newest blow down is.


Very nice, you guys have quite the compound there!


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> The answer is always yes. I have more wood now that I have places to stack it and I am not actively looking for wood. But I also wouldn't turn it down is someone asked if I needed an oak.


My neighbor asked for some fire wood for a party they were having last weekend. I was gone but directed them to the pile of box elder and it looks like they may have used two wheelbarrows full. I don't care for that stuff myself as the smoke isn't as pleasing but had to take it from my wood lot guy to keep him happy so happy to pass it on. Plus the neighbor who needed wood has just about every tool imaginable so he is a good guy to keep happy. Which in turn gives me more room to stack the oak!


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> I will be buying the hardhat, visor, muffs combo for this job.





nomad_archer said:


> I have one the muffs dont really work well for me so I still wear ear plugs.



Slightly off topic (but hardly for _this_ thread): has anyone heard of those ear muffs for hearing protection referred to as '_*ear defenders*_'? Heard some people using this name, and all I can seem to find is that it appears to be a UK term (like 'lorry', 'bonnet', 'biscuit', 'lift', etc.). Curious if it is used by others.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Slightly off topic (but hardly for _this_ thread): has anyone heard of those ear muffs for hearing protection referred to as '_*ear defenders*_'? Heard some people using this name, and all I can seem to find is that it appears to be a UK term (like 'lorry', 'bonnet', 'biscuit', 'lift', etc.). Curious if it is used by others.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



I did a quick search Philbert and came up with the same thing.


----------



## Wowzer

Wood stove got installed today. Bring on the snow now haha

Picked up this trailer load of slab wood last night going to make up some kindling. and use it in the spring and fall so that i'm not wasting all my nice wood if a little heat is needed in the house. just waiting on the guys to come back now and put in the heat probe, and the ceramic baffles in the top of the wood stove and will be good to go.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes Philbert, we call the things that go over the ear 'ear defenders' ( things in the ear are 'plugs'). The hard hat, visor, dear defenders combo is a foresters helmet. A biscuit is more then a cookie (a cookie is just one type of biscuit). Bonnet, boot and wings are parts of a car body (what do you call the panel over the engine? Trunk and fender I know). Lift has a few meanings, you could give someone a lift (ride) in your car, or the way up and down a tall building.

Separated by a common language!


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Slightly off topic (but hardly for _this_ thread): has anyone heard of those ear muffs for hearing protection referred to as '_*ear defenders*_'? Heard some people using this name, and all I can seem to find is that it appears to be a UK term (like 'lorry', 'bonnet', 'biscuit', 'lift', etc.). Curious if it is used by others.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Yup , the term is used up here in my little corner .

Break down parts and brake pipes required me to do a bit of studying to figure out what that meant the first time I read it pre google LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Was working on a building site in Canada recently. Half the trades couldn't understand much of what I said. Accent, mumbling, different names for the same things. I was fine up to quarter and a bit sketchy up to eighths but when they started talking 16ths and 32nds, out came my metric tape measure and back to mm. I mean, why would you mess with your head on fractions of fractions when a mm would do it, especially when setting out fiddly stuff like balusters (or spindles as they seem to be called up there)? Don't get me started, again, on the lumber sizing, heights of toilets, etc.

But mainly good folk encountered made up for any confusion and they were all very patient with the hairy kiwi bloke.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> (what do you call the panel over the engine? Trunk and fender I know)


Hood?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> The answer is always yes. I have more wood now that I have places to stack it and I am not actively looking for wood. But I also wouldn't turn it down is someone asked if I needed an oak.


i always have some room over here NA.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hood! Yes, thanks. Actually I've realised I'm unsure what a fender is, is it the wing (the bit over the wheel) or is it the bumper (the chrome or plastic strips across front and rear).

I guess we get so much US media, films, music and TV that we know most things you say. We also did a half ****ed job of ditching imperial, and my parents old enough to still work in imperial, so I know 1mm is 40 thou, 25.4 make an inch, 12 to a foot so 30cm, 3 to a yard which is close to a metre, 22 to a chain which is the length of a cricket wicket (that's a game similar to..... baseball I guess!), 568 ml makes a proper English pint (20fl Oz boys, not 16) so a proper gallon is 4546 ml and in metric land we buy stuff in 5litre bottles (not jugs). 1 litre is a much better measure than a quart, and our quart is 20/16 bigger then yours ( and you Americans think you have the biggest of everything . Shall I go on? Then there's chips, fries and crisps... That gets confusing. As I said, separated by a common language!

Spindles, definitely spindles. 
Then there's the pronunciation. We say fillet as filling, not fill-ay. We don't like the French that much so we don't keep their pronunciation. Left Tennant is a half rank, an army captain is fairly junior, a Royal navy captain fairly senior .... Actually you might do service ranks better then us, ours are a bit confusing! British army uniforms are all different depending on regiment (different shades of green or brown, different braid, belts etc) what's that about?! You do uniforms better.... Yours look much smarter.

Yep, we are definitely very different!


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> Hood?


Bonnet.

I've watched a lot of Top Gear.


----------



## LondonNeil

Fill it, not filling. Damn phone!


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> Slightly off topic (but hardly for _this_ thread): has anyone heard of those ear muffs for hearing protection referred to as '_*ear defenders*_'? Heard some people using this name, and all I can seem to find is that it appears to be a UK term (like 'lorry', 'bonnet', 'biscuit', 'lift', etc.). Curious if it is used by others.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


They may have been referring to these?

http://www.surefire.com/ep3-sonic-defenders.html

I had them and they didn't work well for me. I couldn't get a good fit. I went back to the yellow foam plugs.


----------



## LondonNeil

Also a pretty girl's head cover. (Old term, not current vocab)


----------



## nomad_archer

Spent another evening with the splitter. Another load split and stacked. I love this weather. Full load and hardly broke a sweat.


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> Was working on a building site in Canada recently. Half the trades couldn't understand much of what I said. Accent, mumbling, different names for the same things. I was fine up to quarter and a bit sketchy up to eighths but when they started talking 16ths and 32nds, out came my metric tape measure and back to mm. I mean, why would you mess with your head on fractions of fractions when a mm would do it, especially when setting out fiddly stuff like balusters (or spindles as they seem to be called up there)? Don't get me started, again, on the lumber sizing, heights of toilets, etc.
> 
> But mainly good folk encountered made up for any confusion and they were all very patient with the hairy kiwi bloke.




Metric!?! Barbarian! Doncha know that is a NWO UN plot to destroy our..uhh..vital juices! 

hehehehehehehe

Long time back when I was making custom plexiglass windows, I had to cut to 1/128ths, and do all my cuts after laying them out with a protractor, because they had to fit precisely (inside also custom cut extrusions) because of thermal expansion.. Cuts done on a big panel saw using jigs.

I don't think I could do that anymore, even with new specs, can't see that small at normal working speed and distance.

I imagine today stuff like that is done in factories with CNC stuff...


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> Was working on a building site in Canada recently. Half the trades couldn't understand much of what I said. Accent, mumbling, different names for the same things. I was fine up to quarter and a bit sketchy up to eighths but when they started talking 16ths and 32nds, out came my metric tape measure and back to mm. I mean, why would you mess with your head on fractions of fractions when a mm would do it, especially when setting out fiddly stuff like balusters (or spindles as they seem to be called up there)? Don't get me started, again, on the lumber sizing, heights of toilets, etc.
> 
> But mainly good folk encountered made up for any confusion and they were all very patient with the hairy kiwi bloke.



Soooo I take it your experience was something along these lines? 



Absolutely fantastic series!!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> Barbarian! ..


 Guilty and proud of it, your hono(u)r. 
If I was American I'd be considered a deplorable by my fellow wallmartians.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Very nice, you guys have quite the compound there!



Yep!!!!

40 acres surround by 300+ of no public access state land. 

The dwelling/garage on the right is my gardeners hovel.


----------



## KiwiBro

benp said:


> Yep!!!!
> 
> 40 acres surround by 300+ of no public access state land.


Heaven. 

Ha, garage is another one that is different. Same spelling just pronounced differently.


----------



## benp

It is his original house that was built as a garage. I have a floor drain and headered front wall for a garage door


----------



## benp

Lmao....dog just looked at me like he was saying what do you mean I live in a garage.


----------



## svk

You've got the perfect set up out there. Dogs, friends, water nearby, and lots of fuel in the woods!


----------



## cantoo

I was out back pushing wood into piles tonight while my nephew was practicing on our motocross track. Big race this weekend. He brought another kid's bike with him in his trailer. He got to our place and the kid wasn't behind him anymore. 2 minutes later he gets a text. A lady decided to beat a big tractor and planter thru an intersection 2 miles from our house. She blew the stop sign and tee boned him at 50 mph. He rolled the car and wasn't hurt, she had to be cut out of the car. And then she blamed it on the tractor driver. He still made it to our place to practice but was still shaking. Those are the only trees any where near the intersection. 3 years ago same thing happened only with 2 full sized pick up trucks, one driver died at the scene. People blow that Stop sign all the time.


----------



## svk

Wow. Glad people lived this time.

Several folks died in a helicopter crash north of Minneapolis today. Still no body count.


----------



## benp

Holy crap. Glad he's ok


----------



## Erik B

That is really scarry.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Drives me nuts. How much time are you really saving, trying to go around a piece of farm equipment? Is it worth someone's life? Because that's what almost happened there. 

Anyhow, end rant. I've been the guy on the tractor, and I can say from experience that we would go faster if we could.


----------



## Tenderfoot

The one and only time I got wrangled into pulling a combine head a similar thing happened w/o a crash. But good thing it was a car, not the driver. Cars are cheap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Drives me nuts. How much time are you really saving, trying to go around a piece of farm equipment? Is it worth someone's life? Because that's what almost happened there.
> 
> Anyhow, end rant. I've been the guy on the tractor, and I can say from experience that we would go faster if we could.


eff that. You guys go as slow as you need. Let the idiots kill themselves. The part that sucks is that normally the idiots drag other people in with them.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

woodchip rookie said:


> eff that. You guys go as slow as you need. Let the idiots kill themselves. The part that sucks is that normally the idiots drag other people in with them.


Yeah, that's not my life anymore, but I definitely give the other farmers around here their share of the road. There will be an appropriate time and place to pass soon enough. For now, I'll keep on staying alive.


----------



## nomad_archer

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Drives me nuts. How much time are you really saving, trying to go around a piece of farm equipment? Is it worth someone's life? Because that's what almost happened there.
> 
> Anyhow, end rant. I've been the guy on the tractor, and I can say from experience that we would go faster if we could.



I dont go around farm equipment unless I am in a passing zone. I do go around amish buggies or I wouldn't get anywhere. But then again I am smart about it and only do it when I can see even if that means I need to wait a mile or two.


----------



## MustangMike

Ditto for bicycle riders, cause I am one of them, I always wait till it is safe to pass. You won't believe what some trucks & PU trucks do to us. Unfortunately, a good friend of mine got struct a few weeks ago by the mirror of a PU Truck. Took parts out of his skull, he was air lifted and is still fighting for his life, but some of our friends say he may be better off if he does not come out of it.

Ironically, I spoke at a Traffic Safety Board meeting (sponsored by the local Sheriff) a year ago about this very problem, but nothing was done. Very frustrating!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Ditto for bicycle riders, cause I am one of them, I always wait till it is safe to pass. You won't believe what some trucks & PU trucks do to us. Unfortunately, a good friend of mine got struct a few weeks ago by the mirror of a PU Truck. Took parts out of his skull, he was air lifted and is still fighting for his life, but some of our friends say he may be better off if he does not come out of it.
> 
> Ironically, I spoke at a Traffic Safety Board meeting (sponsored by the local Sheriff) a year ago about this very problem, but nothing was done. Very frustrating!



I hear you mike. Sorry to hear about your friend. This is the precise reason I wont get a road bike. Even though there is a law in PA that you need to give 4ft to cyclist people dont listen. They are too busy texting, talking or generally not paying attention while driving. This is the same reason I wont get a motorcycle. Cyclists do have some responsibility as well since I have seen many blatantly disregard traffic laws, stop signs, weave in and out of traffic at a red light, etc. Having been on both sides I get the share the road mentality but that only works when everyone is following the same rules of the road but I digress. 

Personally I pass buggies, farm equipment in passing zones, and bikes completely in the other lane.


----------



## KiwiBro

I didn't understand how bad the problem was until I owned a tractor and drove it on public roads sometimes for many hours at a time between jobs. If The traffic department wants to place a few cameras on my tractor, they could at least make a small dent in the size of the problem. There are absolute lunatics behind the wheel in too many cars over here. Actually, it's not just cars though. There are a few imbecile cowboys with truck licences (presumably) driving logging trucks here that also take insane risks with the lives of others. Some of their overtaking manoeuvres have forced oncoming cars off the road. I've learned there are certain times of the day or certain days where it's just safer to stay off the road. Long moves I now try to leave until early Sunday mornings.


----------



## Haywire

How about some fall Larch to lighten the mood...


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> How about some fall Larch to lighten the mood...


That tree would look good in my woodpile!


----------



## Logger nate

Thought you might like this svk (and others) came across the biggest aspen I have ever seen, 30" across chest high


----------



## dancan

My daughter sent me a pic today ,,,,,







This isn't it but it's from the same area , Calgary , meanwhile it was sunny and 75 to 80 here on the East Coast .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> My daughter sent me a pic today ,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't it but it's from the same area , Calgary , meanwhile it was sunny and 75 to 80 here on the East Coast .


i thought AS censored "obscene" pictures.


----------



## dancan

I know one of the mods. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> That tree would look good in my woodpile!


 Many of it's former neighbors are in mine! haha


----------



## dancan

While not a scrounge , I thought I'd share a pic that my oldest daughter just sent me other than more snow.
This just rolled past her .







Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## KiwiBro

Drones in search of more "fun-sized terrorists"?


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers. My name's Greg, I'm from Australia. Some months ago I had some knee surgery that slowed me up for a while and during my convalescence I came across AS. I've read the scrounging firewood thread from the beginning and I'm currently up to page 826. I'm a bit like LondonNeil - I feel like I know everyone here having read through from the beginning, but of course, none of you have the first clue who I am. Still, I've learned some good stuff reading through here about hunting, maple syrup, firearms and the proper amount of firewood to load into a UTV (correct answer: all of it). 

I've been keeping warm with firewood since 2000 and bought my first chainsaw (MS 310) in 2007. Prior to that, I cut all our wood with a bow saw, but when my favourite son arrived in 2007 and the missus was at home full-time, my right arm couldn't keep up anymore with the wood requirement. I quite enjoyed the exercise...up to a point. So then a got a saw with a motor in it and seemed to be succumbing to CAD even before I joined AS. My wife appears to find this amusing. Anyway, I thought I'd say hello. I'm going to go back and keep reading posts from July and I'll catch up with you in a week or two. In the last couple of months I've been taking some shots of scrounges, though compared to some of the pics I see here, my scrounge photography needs some work. So I'll see you soon. I've tried to put in a pic of the outlook from my woodshed today, hope it comes out.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thought you might like this svk (and others) came across the biggest aspen I have ever seen, 30" across chest highView attachment 530092


That's a beast. If I would wager you have good sandy soil with plenty of moisture?


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers. My name's Greg, I'm from Australia. Some months ago I had some knee surgery that slowed me up for a while and during my convalescence I came across AS. I've read the scrounging firewood thread from the beginning and I'm currently up to page 826. I'm a bit like LondonNeil - I feel like I know everyone here having read through from the beginning, but of course, none of you have the first clue who I am. Still, I've learned some good stuff reading through here about hunting, maple syrup, firearms and the proper amount of firewood to load into a UTV (correct answer: all of it).
> 
> I've been keeping warm with firewood since 2000 and bought my first chainsaw (MS 310) in 2007. Prior to that, I cut all our wood with a bow saw, but when my favourite son arrived in 2007 and the missus was at home full-time, my right arm couldn't keep up anymore with the wood requirement. I quite enjoyed the exercise...up to a point. So then a got a saw with a motor in it and seemed to be succumbing to CAD even before I joined AS. My wife appears to find this amusing. Anyway, I thought I'd say hello. I'm going to go back and keep reading posts from July and I'll catch up with you in a week or two. In the last couple of months I've been taking some shots of scrounges, though compared to some of the pics I see here, my scrounge photography needs some work. So I'll see you soon. I've tried to put in a pic of the outlook from my woodshed today, hope it comes out.
> View attachment 530151


Welcome!

Don't forget whiskey along with the guns and maple syrup side discussions.


----------



## jr27236

Welcome to AS Cowboy. That is some view! My wife also finds it amusing. Keep reading and browsing the posts, I have learned a lot here and its just amazing what these folks will do for fellow members with nothing in common between them then the love for Saws, Wood and loud mufflers. I have seen many generous offers to help each other in many ways here, from parts donations to assisting a fellow member or their extended family when stricken by the worst of times. Looks like your gonna fit right in. I read AS posts in the morning with coffee. (Newspapers nothing but bad news)


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That's a beast. If I would wager you have good sandy soil with plenty of moisture?


The soil is pretty sandy but not really a lot of moisture, it is at the base of a mountain on the north side though, would be interesting to see how old it is.


----------



## dancan

Welcome AS Cowboy !
Don't forget , we like lots of pics


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers. My name's Greg, I'm from Australia. Some months ago I had some knee surgery that slowed me up for a while and during my convalescence I came across AS. I've read the scrounging firewood thread from the beginning and I'm currently up to page 826. I'm a bit like LondonNeil - I feel like I know everyone here having read through from the beginning, but of course, none of you have the first clue who I am. Still, I've learned some good stuff reading through here about hunting, maple syrup, firearms and the proper amount of firewood to load into a UTV (correct answer: all of it).
> 
> I've been keeping warm with firewood since 2000 and bought my first chainsaw (MS 310) in 2007. Prior to that, I cut all our wood with a bow saw, but when my favourite son arrived in 2007 and the missus was at home full-time, my right arm couldn't keep up anymore with the wood requirement. I quite enjoyed the exercise...up to a point. So then a got a saw with a motor in it and seemed to be succumbing to CAD even before I joined AS. My wife appears to find this amusing. Anyway, I thought I'd say hello. I'm going to go back and keep reading posts from July and I'll catch up with you in a week or two. In the last couple of months I've been taking some shots of scrounges, though compared to some of the pics I see here, my scrounge photography needs some work. So I'll see you soon. I've tried to put in a pic of the outlook from my woodshed today, hope it comes out.
> View attachment 530151


welcome to AS @Cowboy254. you've found one of the best threads on AS.nice pic. have a great day mate.


----------



## benp

Welcome Cowboy!!!

And @farmer steve I could not have said it better


----------



## benp

Got saws ready last night for my scrounging adventures this weekend. 





And I picked up another goody. 





I'm on bingo saw fuel so I have to hit the 110 pump this morning when I run errands. 

I also ordered a pferd cs-x sharpening tool yesterday. 

Kinda excited to get that in my hands


----------



## jr27236

benp said:


> Got saws ready last night for my scrounging adventures this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I picked up another goody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on bingo saw fuel so I have to hit the 110 pump this morning when I run errands.
> 
> I also ordered a pferd cs-x sharpening tool yesterday.
> 
> Kinda excited to get that in my hands


Amazing how a picture of some saws on the floor of the garage can make you jealous. (Man i have problems) lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I scrounged a new brush guard. It came with a diesel attached to it but whatever.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It wont let me load pics. I will later.


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## woodchip rookie




----------



## woodchip rookie

oops....im not good at posting pics. I dont know what the difference is between a thumb nail and a full image is.


----------



## JustJeff

Filled the last of my racks this morning. I have 10 facecord stashed under my deck. It's a good spot with the west wind keeping it dry and tin overhead. Burned a little over 5 cord last year so half of it has been stacked for 2 seasons. The goal is to keep it split a year ahead. 
Happy scrounging!


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome aboard Cowboy, was gonna say we learn things from you guys down under also, but FS beat me to the "mate" reference! That is a beautiful pic you posted.

I have had some people give a bit of a distressed look when I tell them I post to a chainsaw thread, but then when I tell them that the site includes people from not only across the country, but from around the world, all of a sudden they have a different opinion of it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have noticed a few Osage Orange (Hedgeapple) trees around the neighborhood. Nobody eats those right? They are on feild lines and stuff. Think anybody would have a reason to keep them? Is it hard chainsawing that stuff?


----------



## dancan

I was at the house lot that I'm clearing , this was on the side of the road they poked in to get to the lot .
Was there last fall , been there all summer , nice and dry maple with 2 sticks of spruce , the fir was underneath so it was wet and soft .







The dry stuff came home with me


----------



## dancan

Some of today's action lol


----------



## Haywire




----------



## dancan

Here's another spruce that was killed by a porcupine .











He chewed the bark completely around in two spots , it was about 12" at the butt and straight , nice firewood tree now 
I did get a fair amount of wood on the ground , no winching today .











And made it to the back right corner of the lot so now it's a downhill run to the finish lol


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

woodchip rookie said:


> View attachment 530226
> View attachment 530226
> View attachment 530227




Nice power stroke. I looked at a utility body truck for scrounging, but thought the high sides would make unloading difficult. You'll have to let us know how it works for you.


----------



## dancan

Plenty of storage space for tools, all thats needed is a dump trailer, never have to throw wood in/out of the truck. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## benp

Got some good scrounging in. Great day

Neighbor wanted me to pump the brakes a bit on my ambitions to keep things a little less accessible by trail due to hunting season coming. 

Headed out





Got the trail opened and a load out of sugar maple that was immediately on or next to the trail. 

Then I went after the rest of the tree on the hill. 




Job foreman being the pisser he is inspecting the cuts





Fiskard up and ready to be loaded. The black butt and tail was the osha inspector that I'm sitting for a buddy. She was right there everytime you turned around 





I got 2.5 loads out of there. Best sugar maple I've ever scrounged. 

I'll check out the popple lying with it maybe Wednesday. I was under the gun today. 

Next one I did up was the tree I thought was an elm. 

Turns out @svk was right being a black ash. 

The standing part was rotted as was the first 10 feet lying on the ground. 

I was able to bag a full load out of it. 

Could of got a little more but I was beat, the saws were beat, and I had a yard to manicure before a birthday party tomorrow. 

Give me scrounging any day over cutting in a pile


----------



## svk

Looks like a great day!


----------



## dancan

Great scrounge !
Wanna trade for some softwood ?


----------



## Logger nate

Doing some @chipper1 work today, owner is going to scrounge the wood.


----------



## Logger nate

benp said:


> Got some good scrounging in. Great day
> 
> Neighbor wanted me to pump the brakes a bit on my ambitions to keep things a little less accessible by trail due to hunting season coming.
> 
> Headed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the trail opened and a load out of sugar maple that was immediately on or next to the trail.
> 
> Then I went after the rest of the tree on the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job foreman being the pisser he is inspecting the cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskard up and ready to be loaded. The black butt and tail was the osha inspector that I'm sitting for a buddy. She was right there everytime you turned around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2.5 loads out of there. Best sugar maple I've ever scrounged.
> 
> I'll check out the popple lying with it maybe Wednesday. I was under the gun today.
> 
> Next one I did up was the tree I thought was an elm.
> 
> Turns out @svk was right being a black ash.
> 
> The standing part was rotted as was the first 10 feet lying on the ground.
> 
> I was able to bag a full load out of it.
> 
> Could of got a little more but I was beat, the saws were beat, and I had a yard to manicure before a birthday party tomorrow.
> 
> Give me scrounging any day over cutting in a pile


That's great! Looks like fun!


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Great scrounge !
> Wanna trade for some softwood ?



Lol. This is the best score of Sugar Maple I have ever had. The first 5 feet was hollowed out from bugs or rot. 

And since it was hollow it was pretty dry already with almost no soft spots. I was absolutely floored that the whole tree was good. 



Logger nate said:


> That's great! Looks like fun!



I love scrounging. I can get way more cut and split in the log pile in the same time but this is way more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Logger nate

I totally agree, I would much rather be out in the woods scroungeing for wood than cut out of a log deck. Being out in mountains, seeing animals, finding the next big score, figuring how to get it out, the satisfaction of going home with a nice load of good dry wood to keep you warm with very little cost, very enjoyable!


----------



## JustJeff

benp said:


> Got some good scrounging in. Great day
> 
> Neighbor wanted me to pump the brakes a bit on my ambitions to keep things a little less accessible by trail due to hunting season coming.
> 
> Headed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the trail opened and a load out of sugar maple that was immediately on or next to the trail.
> 
> Then I went after the rest of the tree on the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job foreman being the pisser he is inspecting the cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskard up and ready to be loaded. The black butt and tail was the osha inspector that I'm sitting for a buddy. She was right there everytime you turned around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2.5 loads out of there. Best sugar maple I've ever scrounged.
> 
> I'll check out the popple lying with it maybe Wednesday. I was under the gun today.
> 
> Next one I did up was the tree I thought was an elm.
> 
> Turns out @svk was right being a black ash.
> 
> The standing part was rotted as was the first 10 feet lying on the ground.
> 
> I was able to bag a full load out of it.
> 
> Could of got a little more but I was beat, the saws were beat, and I had a yard to manicure before a birthday party tomorrow.
> 
> Give me scrounging any day over cutting in a pile


I like the convenience of cutting in the log pile, but there is something about getting out and cutting onsite whether it's in the woods or a field fence line. More work but I like it better too.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a big 34" Red Oak log all by myself this morning, but then got rained out so I did not take it out of there (don't want to ruin a lawn, I'll wait till it is dry).

Spent more time releasing compressions and moving cut pieces, etc than actually sawing, and it is tough to block things you leverage & move w/o a second person, but I got it done!

In wood this size, the ported 460s really show their worth, especially with the 36" bar. (in the pic w/24' & 36" bars). My 044 with the 28" bar is strong for a 044, but in this size wood the torque of the larger saws really becomes evident. I was also pleased I did not rock any chains in the process.

For this project I was glad I brought a few saws, wedges & splitting axe to send them home, and the timber jack, and I made some wooden "lever bars" on site.


----------



## svk

If you had noticed my 550 was MIA lately there's a reason, it made a little road trip to Missouri.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> If you had noticed my 550 was MIA lately there's a reason, it made a little road trip to Missouri.




Did you happen to get a before video of the saw performing? I keep thinking it'd be nice to see a before and after video.


----------



## svk

I have it on video in softwood only. 

I can tell by the revs it's holding in the cut that it's significantly stronger. And AT has yet to tune itself so there's more power coming.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Right on


----------



## jr27236

svk said:


> I have it on video in softwood only.
> 
> I can tell by the revs it's holding in the cut that it's significantly stronger. And AT has yet to tune itself so there's more power coming.


Thats a ripper for sure how it stands now. If that thing tunes itself, thats gonna improve it anymore.....watch out! BTW do these AT saws have a battery to run the carb tuning???


txtroop said:


> Did you happen to get a before video of the saw performing? I keep thinking it'd be nice to see a before and after video.


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> Thats a ripper for sure how it stands now. If that thing tunes itself, thats gonna improve it anymore.....watch out! BTW do these AT saws have a battery to run the carb tuning???


No battery to my knowledge.


----------



## dancan

Well , I'm on the down hill run of this lot but it still looks like this .







It's kinda nice to see little patches of this , 5sq feet of nothing lol






One of the tricks I use on these poles when it comes time to delimb is to drop them on to something to keep them off the ground when I can .
Here's a top dropped in the brush pile .






These three were dropped on a cross log to keep them up .






Less bending over that way .
Got a few tanks burnt this afternoon so it was a good day , scrounge on gentleman


----------



## dancan

Now , if I had a boiler that ran on chipped wood ....






This brushpile and the others would be chipped LOL


----------



## olyman

dancan said:


> Now , if I had a boiler that ran on chipped wood ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brushpile and the others would be chipped LOL


more than a few of us would..ive burnt many piles of trash..and some punk wood,,that would have burnt for heat in a boiler.........


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Well , I'm on the down hill run of this lot but it still looks like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda nice to see little patches of this , 5sq feet of nothing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the tricks I use on these poles when it comes time to delimb is to drop them on to something to keep them off the ground when I can .
> Here's a top dropped in the brush pile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These three were dropped on a cross log to keep them up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less bending over that way .
> Got a few tanks burnt this afternoon so it was a good day , scrounge on gentleman


We don't have anywhere near the density of stems over here. Plenty of rubbish on the ground, but not so much sticking up in the air.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey, I caught up! It was a lot of hard work yesterday looking at all those scrounges but it was raining cats and dogs here so I wasn't about to go out and chop stuff myself so reading up was the order of the day.

So, I've been taking the odd snap of my scrounging. This was my first scrounge of the year back in April. This is a manna gum that fell over a year earlier that I had stored away in my mind for future scrounging.



I've never burned manna gum before (or at least I wasn't paying much attention to it in the fire) so I don't really know how well it goes. Some say it is pretty ashy but there's a lot of misidentification that goes on so I'm not really sure. I suppose I'll find out in 2 years time when I burn it. It is a medium density hardwood that splits pretty easily. My book here on Australian and imported wood tells me it has an air dry density of 750kg/cubic m and lists American White oak as the same.

I sent this pic to a mate of mine nearby who is into saws and firewood, knowing that he was studying for some ambo (ambulance officer) exams, asking him how his day was going and his response was mainly expletives for some reason.


----------



## Cowboy254

axeandwedge said:


> Which I had a log mule for these blocks,I had to roll these over to the splitter,what I couldn't roll I cut in half with the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk



I saw this as I was reading through a couple of days ago. What species is that? A pretty big unit!


----------



## axeandwedge

This is white gum ,I have seen these Tree's over 8 feet in diameter.
Normally they split quite easily. this One was a shocker .

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Al

jakewells said:


> im been getting hardwood pallets and burning them the local mower/stihl/ dealership has tons of them and they are free


Take care if the Pallets are treated/ rot proofed, as the chemical used is in most cases toxic when burned


----------



## axeandwedge

The Magnificent Seven lol
No seriously,my friend and I take a few saws each up the bush that we have rebuilt and put them to the test when scrounging fire wood.
We were pulled up on one of our outings by the local policeman he thought it seemed odd that we should have so many saws.


----------



## axeandwedge

axeandwedge said:


> The Magnificent Seven lol
> No seriously,my friend and I take a few saws each up the bush that we have rebuilt and put them to the test when scrounging fire wood.
> We were pulled up on one of our outings by the local policeman he thought it seemed odd that we should have so many saws.








Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

axeandwedge said:


> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk



I'm failing to see the problem there. That looks like a pretty good rotation to go through. One saw gets tired you grab a fresh one. Minimal down time because of touching up or topping fluids or both.

Similar principle when I go prairie dog hunting. One rifle's barrel gets hot, put it down and grab another one. That way you are always in the game.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Down to 33 degreeslast night. So we had our first fire this morning


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Better picture hehe


----------



## Khntr85

Hey guys here is latest scrounge.... these pics are all ash.... we have got 4-5 truck and trailer loads already.... some of this stuff was big, so I gladly broke out the ms461....still a lot left so it's a good spot!!!


----------



## benp

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 530597
> View attachment 530598
> View attachment 530599
> 
> 
> Hey guys here is latest scrounge.... these pics are all ash.... we have got 4-5 truck and trailer loads already.... some of this stuff was big, so I gladly broke out the ms461....still a lot left so it's a good spot!!!


Damn!!!!

Awesome scrounge.


----------



## dancan

Wanna trade some softwood for the ash ?


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Wanna trade some softwood for the ash ?


Lol - Dan


----------



## Haywire

A little Rocky Mountain Columbus day snow...


----------



## dancan

I have a daughter in Calgary , they had 3" on the ground yesterday .
50* here , rain and wind .


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> A little Rocky Mountain Columbus day snow...


Looks good! Makes me want to break out the deer rifles and the blaze orange!


----------



## dancan

I guess I'll stay dry today .
I did run my cordless circ saw to cut up some of the scrounged dry roadside maple Zoggerwood lol


----------



## Khntr85

dancan said:


> Wanna trade some softwood for the ash ?


Lol, my buddy always acts like he don't care for ash.... I am always telling him it's good wood...I won't pass it up, burns real good!!!


----------



## svk

Khntr85 said:


> Lol, my buddy always acts like he don't care for ash.... I am always telling him it's good wood...I won't pass it up, burns real good!!!


Yeah unless it has the yellows it is solid, good burning stuff.

I don't care for the smell of freshly cut ash but once it is down to coals it has a real nice sweet smell to it.


----------



## Cowboy254

axeandwedge said:


> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk



Probably thought you were going to do an Ivan Milat. Can't say I'm surprised, though. In Victoriastan you probably would have been chucked in the slammer for harming a tree. Nice set of saws, what's the one in the middle?


----------



## axeandwedge

Yeah it's getting harder and harder to do anything ,over governed.
The one in the middle is a 041av.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Tried to scrounge up a fish today but no luck. Here are some salmon in the sanctuary above the fish ladder. Them and the ducks seem to know they are safe.


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 523177
> Took advantage of the cooler temps and got some wood stacked. 8 facecord for now and I have 2 more racks that are currently full of my selling wood. I have tin between the deck joists sloping away from the house to keep rain off. Works pretty good. I've never burned more than 8 even in the polar vortex years. So pressure is off, I can finish splitting and stacking.....or not. Lots of free wood around, I just don't need any, if I don't sell, I can sit it out for 3 years or more. I might have to noodle some rounds because I miss running the saw!


Are those Chinook Salmon?
I'm still fishing for Muskie here.
Where you located in Ontario again? Sorry I forgot.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Scrounged some oak on the trails of the white variety. Surprised it is at least 25" bdh. And for white oak up here that is pretty big.

Not sure if it is burr oak?


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Mountain, good to see you posting again.
> 
> I love animals, and my wife and I have volunteered numerous hours at the local Humane Society over the past several years walking dogs etc, and we currently have 2 rescue pit mixes that also get a lot of our time.
> 
> However, it is generally not a good idea to adopt any wild animal, and is often illegal. Except in very rare circumstances, I would not recommend it.


Wife and I are same with animals. We have three rescued pets right now, One Great Dane "Annie" and two cats"Aesop" and "Noel" 
We've had four other cats and an American Bulldog named "Knuckles" in the past too. 
All pets were rescued from shelters or rescue organizations and we've have been active in humane and animal welfare events and organizations for some time now.
Love feeding the wild deer and turkeys, as well as birds and other critters here.
Chipmunks love my woodpiles....lol.


----------



## svk

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Scrounged some oak on the trails of the white variety. Surprised it is at least 25" bdh. And for white oak up here that is pretty big.
> 
> Not sure if it is burr oak?View attachment 530721


That's regular white.


----------



## Marine5068

Going to look at a Red Oak that Hydro cut down last week.
It's a big one so I'll need to bring the 044 with the 28" bar....WooHoo!
Whites are more rare around me.


----------



## Philbert

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Not sure if it is burr oak?


In a couple of months it will be '_brrrrrr_!' oak!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Marine5068 said:


> Going to look at a Red Oak that Hydro cut down last week.
> It's a big one so I'll need to bring the 044 with the 28" bar....WooHoo!
> Whites are more rare around me.


#WhiteOakLivesMatter


----------



## Ranchers-son

@MuskokaSplitter thats white oak they can reach 80' tall and 3' dia. Splits easy great firewood! Also if you need a floor in a trailer you can mill it and it will probably outlast the trailer!


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> In a couple of months it will be '_brrrrrr_!' oak!
> 
> Philbert



Thats not even funny @Philbert . 

I want Indian summer until April.


----------



## Wowzer

today was a good day, put in some OT hours at work, and got to work off the crazy amount of Turkey i consumed this weekend haha. the helper came with me too she liked the field to run around in.


----------



## Khntr85

Philbert said:


> In a couple of months it will be '_brrrrrr_!' oak!
> 
> Philbert


Oh hell no philbert, you are killing me here lmao!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> Are those Chinook Salmon?
> I'm still fishing for Muskie here.
> Where you located in Ontario again? Sorry I forgot.


Just south of Owen Sound. Went out on a small local lake for bass and pike today. Salmon are running out of Georgian bay up the Sydenham river


----------



## woodenboater

Marine5068 said:


> Are those Chinook Salmon?
> I'm still fishing for Muskie here.
> Where you located in Ontario again? Sorry I forgot.



wish I could get out. hearing the fall pickerel bite is on fire. I imagine pike will be putting on the feedbag as well. sigh....


----------



## Cowboy254

So, I was looking for something to trim a few hedges and maybe do some limbing. Eventually, I made a purchase. Do you think this will be enough for the task?


----------



## KiwiBro

If that's a hedge-trimmer, here's the perfect felling saw for you:


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> If that's a hedge-trimmer, here's the perfect felling saw for you:




Choice, eh bro! Except it has one of cantoo's dodgy bars on it.


----------



## KiwiBro

That'll be the safety bar with safety chain


----------



## LonestarStihl

axeandwedge said:


> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk



A lineup like that is my goal


----------



## axeandwedge

benp said:


> I'm failing to see the problem there. That looks like a pretty good rotation to go through. One saw gets tired you grab a fresh one. Minimal down time because of touching up or topping fluids or both.
> 
> Similar principle when I go prairie dog hunting. One rifle's barrel gets hot, put it down and grab another one. That way you are always in the game.


Yes you have to have a spare or two or three.
As you can see that particular day was a Stihl day,
We have Dolmar day,Husky day,etc some days we have mixed days however when the Stihl and Huskies are together, they fight and sulk and some refuse to start,so we cart them on separate vehicles to the bush and fire them up before they realize what's going on.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge

txtroop said:


> A lineup like that is my goal


All these were fixer uppers and quite cheap.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

finally got to get some good saw time in yesterday. took care of the ash logs we had scrounged from the neighbors property. went from this.


to this.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> finally got to get some good saw time in yesterday. took care of the ash logs we had scrounged from the neighbors property. went from this.
> View attachment 530786
> 
> to this.
> View attachment 530787



That's a nice afternoon's choppering.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

axeandwedge said:


> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


The cop was probably a Husky guy and was jealous [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 530786


 
Wow, it still looks like summer out there! It's 26° and we got some more snow last night


----------



## Wowzer

Hey just wondering if anyone uses a tool like this for cutting wood in the bush and such, this would have come seriously in handy / save a couple chains over the summer?
i have asked if they have a Canadian Retailer but just waiting to see
. 


http://www.woodchucktool.com/woodchuck-quad


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks Wowzer, looks like they have a few nifty products on their site, well priced, and made in USA.


----------



## Wowzer

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks Wowzer, looks like they have a few nifty products on their site, well priced, and made in USA.




Update! For the Canadian Folk they are selling there products through Lee Valley Tools here in the Great North, now to watch and see what comes up for Black Friday i guess


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Wow, it still looks like summer out there! It's 26° and we got some more snow last night


had our first light frost this morning. 38* 67* now.


----------



## axeandwedge

LoveStihlQuality said:


> The cop was probably a Husky guy and was jealous [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Or maybe he thought 1 Huskie is all you need.[emoji6] 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Having picked up my new limbing saw, I figured I had better go and cut some limbs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Off of a redwood?!


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Off of a redwood?!



Yeah, we have big limbs down here. 

Nope, that's a southern blue gum, E.globulus. It's pretty heavy stuff, between your black locust and osage but not as good as some other eucalypts for burning (but still ok). Many trees in my immediate vicinity are easy enough to split with a maul but he first time I tried to split a bit of blue gum across the grain the maul bounced off without leaving a mark. It was like I had hit it with a rubber mallet. Took me a while to learn you can split it off around the edges but for big rounds you need to be prepared to hit it as hard as you can half a dozen times at least per split. And you'd better make sure you're hitting the same spot.


----------



## KiwiBro

Not sure if it is the same there but E.globulus tends to have slightly more interlocked grain than E.saligna here, the latter being the easier of the blue gums to split here. But that's only in my limited experience and I've only come across a few fence-lines of them so far. I think i prefer the look of E.globulus timber though.


----------



## Philbert

I would love to visit your side of the world, but your trees terrify me.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> I would love to visit your side of the world, but your trees terrify me.
> 
> Philbert



Wait till you meet the snakes! Then again, we don't have bears so perhaps it evens out.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, my Mastermind 460 got the call today to noodle 5 of those big rounds to fill my trailer (1/2 cord), and the wheelbarrow I put the Hard Maple handles on provided the interim transportation! (That wheelbarrow was given to me cause the handles & legs were broke, I really like it now, very strong).

So let's see, why do I need 3 ported 77 cc saws ... One to run the 36" bar to buck the rounds, one to run the 24" bar to noodle the rounds, and one set up with the 24" wide nose bar to do the milling! Sounds about right to me!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Not sure if it is the same there but E.globulus tends to have slightly more interlocked grain than E.saligna here, the latter being the easier of the blue gums to split here. But that's only in my limited experience and I've only come across a few fence-lines of them so far. I think i prefer the look of E.globulus timber though.



I think you're right on the whole, though I have less experience with saligna (also called a Sydney blue gum here). Globulus is a bit denser so it generally follows that splitting will be a bit harder in eucalypts. My other piece of evidence is that my skinny accountant brother was able to (eventually) split a Sydney blue gum in his back yard and he certainly doesn't have the forearms of AS's resident accounting guy. There was a picture of MustangMike 50 odd pages ago and he had forearms like Popeye.


----------



## chipper1

Howdy guys, been a while.
Looks like everyone is doing well.
I'm only 186 post behind now, I was 400+.
Got a nice little load of wood today and ran a bunch of saws just to get them out, and to get one ready to sell.
I'm supposed to get a bunch more in the next week or so so the tree guys I get my wood from tell me. I'm expecting 4 or 5 loads at least if i can keep up with them .


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Well, my Mastermind 460 got the call today to noodle 5 of those big rounds to fill my trailer (1/2 cord), and the wheelbarrow I put the Hard Maple handles on provided the interim transportation! (That wheelbarrow was given to me cause the handles & legs were broke, I really like it now, very strong).
> 
> So let's see, why do I need 3 ported 77 cc saws ... One to run the 36" bar to buck the rounds, one to run the 24" bar to noodle the rounds, and one set up with the 24" wide nose bar to do the milling! Sounds about right to me!



Surely you need a spare for each one?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Cowboy254 said:


> Wait till you meet the snakes! Then again, we don't have bears so perhaps it evens out.



Just the drop bears. I've heard they're nasty.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Wait till you meet the snakes! Then again, we don't have bears so perhaps it evens out.



No bears? What happened to the "Drop Bears"?


----------



## benp

Good day scrounging.

The Pferd CS-x showed up and I got to try it out.







The flippy cap end opened. This is how files are replaced.






The raker file is interesting. It's one piece, that's how thick it is.











It does a good job. I have a tendency to get full chisel a little "hooky"and down into the straps at the end. This is the 510 with near end of life chain. I didn't have those issues using this.






The 7900 with a newer chain.






My only thoughts are it gets the chain pretty aggressive with how much is taken off the rakers. I used the 510 all afternoon and it would bog with anything other than a light touch to it. Grabby as hell but once I figured it out it cut very well.

Did I mention it gets the chain sharp? Lol. I had a tooth catch on my hand.






I scrounged 2 standing dead spruces and a Sugar Maple today.

The spruces were beyond standing dead. They will go poof in the stove but be good mixing wood.

The sugar maple was absolutely primo.


----------



## svk

Looks good. 

Not to get too technical but maybe alternate between this and something like a granberg where it doesn't take down the rakers if you are finding it takes the rakers down too much if used every time.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Not to get too technical but maybe alternate between this and something like a granberg where it doesn't take down the rakers if you are finding it takes the rakers down too much if used every time.



I was thinking along those lines too. alternate between this and the Husky roller.

I am curious to see how it does with semi chisel. I am thinking aggressive semi chisel would be fun.


----------



## benp

turnkey4099 said:


> No bears? What happened to the "Drop Bears"?



I believe everything there will drop you if you are bitten by it. 

Isn't AUS the only country that everything there wants to kill you? Lol


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Isn't AUS the only country that everything there wants to kill you? Lol



Check out some books by Capstick. Everything in Africa will kill you as well.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I was thinking along those lines too. alternate between this and the Husky roller.
> 
> I am curious to see how it does with semi chisel. I am thinking aggressive semi chisel would be fun.


Yes. Short bar on your bigger saws and hold on!


----------



## benp

Ha!!!!

Hard No.

I'll be putting in an order to Left Coast. I can't bring myself to run small bars on big saws.


----------



## KiwiBro

benp said:


> I am thinking aggressive semi chisel would be fun.


 It sure is. The funner part is approaching that line between scary dangerous (to body and saw) aggressive and super productive aggressive. There's a 20" loop for my 7900 I call The Angry Bastarrd and boy oh boy is it fun. Until it bites back.


----------



## benp

Foreman is shot. 

2 red squirrels make awesome baby sitters. He was mad as hell at me for not shooting them. 

I swear he barked at me more about "why are your not shooting them" than he did at the actual squirrels.


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> It sure is. The funner part is approaching that line between scary dangerous (to body and saw) aggressive and super productive aggressive. There's a 20" loop for my 7900 I call The Angry Bastarrd and boy oh boy is it fun. Until it bites back.



What's done to it? 

I can't imagine semi chisel getting real rammy.


----------



## Cowboy254

"I believe everything there will drop you if you are bitten by it.

Isn't AUS the only country that everything there wants to kill you? Lol"


Oh yes, most things. Except for the women, they just want to love you.


----------



## dancan

I've been using the stihl version of the sharpener since last summer, after you get used to the lighter hand especially with small cc saws you don't even think about it. 
Unless I get into square filing I won't use any other , it takes less time to sharpen a chain and I don't have to go back over it for the rakers. Heck , no need for glasses or worrying too much about angles. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## KiwiBro

benp said:


> What's done to it?
> 
> I can't imagine semi chisel getting real rammy.


Not much. Kept grind angles as per normal for me, then changed raker angles (raker depths) until went too far then got it back to good and tweaked angles and profile of the grinding disc, then releived the back of the cutters and my goal for this Summer is to play with the raker width and thickness and see what that does. Always, one thing at a time and see what happens. I only keep one chain at a time like this so that if I go too far with an idea, there are plenty of other chains I can swap to get back to productive without losing a body part or hammering the byjebus out of the saw.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Ha!!!!
> 
> Hard No.
> 
> I'll be putting in an order to Left Coast. I can't bring myself to run small bars on big saws.


If we ever get together to cut I'll bring my 13" large mount bar with square file. Just to see how that 394 cuts....just once.


----------



## KiwiBro

13" large mount bar? Nuts. I like it. Come to think of it, there is a certain tendency to put longer bars on my small saw and shorter ones on my 7900. Didn't really think about that until now. That said, I don't think my 395 will see anything below 25". It's my 'stop mucking around and pay attention' saw.


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> "I believe everything there will drop you if you are bitten by it.
> 
> Isn't AUS the only country that everything there wants to kill you? Lol"
> 
> 
> Oh yes, most things. Except for the women, they just want to love you.



I've known women like that. They just couldn't balance the loving me and/or stabbing me in the heart. Their own words. 



dancan said:


> I've been using the stihl version of the sharpener since last summer, after you get used to the lighter hand especially with small cc saws you don't even think about it.
> Unless I get into square filing I won't use any other , it takes less time to sharpen a chain and I don't have to go back over it for the rakers. Heck , no need for glasses or worrying too much about angles.
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



Awesome!! I was kinda thinking along the same lines. 



KiwiBro said:


> Not much. Kept grind angles as per normal for me, then changed raker angles (raker depths) until went too far then got it back to good and tweaked angles and profile of the grinding disc, then releived the back of the cutters and my goal for this Summer is to play with the raker width and thickness and see what that does. Always, one thing at a time and see what happens. I only keep one chain at a time like this so that if I go too far with an idea, there are plenty of other chains I can swap to get back to productive without losing a body part or hammering the byjebus out of the saw.



sounds like a race chain you are dabbling with. Bet it would be fun.



svk said:


> If we ever get together to cut I'll bring my 13" large mount bar with square file. Just to see how that 394 cuts....just once.



Pump the brakes there big shoots...hard no. 

Straight up wrong anything under a 32" on the 394. ....


----------



## Haywire

Any of you fellow scroungers want a nice old Dolly 112 project? Had this for sale in the tradin' post awhile back, but it got no love.
Started tearing it down for new crank seals, but since got to working on other stuff.
If you wanna fix it up for a sweet little truck/loner saw, it's yours for the cost of shipping.
Give me a shout.


----------



## Tenderfoot

benp said:


> What's done to it?
> 
> I can't imagine semi chisel getting real rammy.


Drop the rakers to .040 thou and get back to me on that one. Love the way it acts in the cut though.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> The Pferd CS-x showed up and I got to try it out. . . . it gets the chain pretty aggressive with how much is taken off the rakers.





dancan said:


> . . . after you get used to the lighter hand especially with small cc saws you don't even think about it.


Not sure if dancan is saying the same thing, but can you apply less pressure on the depth gauge portion to get less aggressive 'rakers'?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Any of you fellow scroungers want a nice old Dolly 112 project? Had this for sale in the tradin' post awhile back, but it got no love.
> Started tearing it down for new crank seals, but since got to working on other stuff.
> If you wanna fix it up for a sweet little truck/loner saw, it's yours for the cost of shipping.
> Give me a shout.


Wow that's a very generous offer. How far are you from Flathead Lake?


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Wow that's a very generous offer. How far are you from Flathead Lake?



You folks seem to be the most level headed bunch on the forum, so if i can help a brother out, no worries.
We're about 20 miles from the north end of the lake.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Not sure if dancan is saying the same thing, but can you apply less pressure on the depth gauge portion to get less aggressive 'rakers'?
> 
> Philbert


I meant less pressure on the saw in the cut but in thinking about what you're saying I do not apply much downward pressure while sharpening either , just a little back pressure on the cutters .
Since I've been running the 241 as a "do all" saw , the light hands become important especially as the day progresses . 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Haywire , very nice offer indeed !

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I meant less pressure on the saw in the cut but in thinking about what you're saying I do not apply much downward pressure while sharpening either , just a little back pressure on the cutters .
> Since I've been running the 241 as a "do all" saw , the light hands become important especially as the day progresses .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


How long have you had the 241? Any complaints?


----------



## MustangMike

Noodled another load today, but tried using the hand truck instead of the wheelbarrow. It is easier to get them on the hand truck, but tougher to move them up the little hill with it, and going up the loading gate (also on a hill) was challenging. Sorta 6 of one and half dozen of the other!

I will say I must have a pretty good eye for length (I don't measure them). The only one sticking up is the one that did not reach the floor.

I'll have to start selling Noodles for fire starter!


----------



## Cowboy254

The big blue gum that I cut up was very green (that was back in early May). Most of it sat in a big pile at my place over winter while my wife burned her way through this year's supply, freeing up some space in the wood shed. Blue gum has a reputation for being a bit of a weed, growing like telephone poles in all sorts of unlikely spots. After sitting around for four months, when spring time arrived in September, look what happened to a lot of the smaller branch pieces.




I planted this bit last week with just the leaves sticking out to see if it'd grow into more blue gum firewood.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> How long have you had the 241? Any complaints?



I've had it for a year and a bit , no buyers remorse at all , it's light and smooth , been trouble free .
I've run 16+ gallons of fuel through it , StihlCrazy has blocked up over 60 full cords of firewood that he sells with his .
He runs a 16" 6P spur , while I run a 14" with a 6p spur , the spur gives it a little slower chain speed that you don't notice but an increase in torque that you do notice .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I've had it for a year and a bit , no buyers remorse at all , it's light and smooth , been trouble free .
> I've run 16+ gallons of fuel through it , StihlCrazy has blocked up over 60 full cords of firewood that he sells with his .
> He runs a 16" 6P spur , while I run a 14" with a 6p spur , the spur gives it a little slower chain speed that you don't notice but an increase in torque that you do notice .


At this point with my fleet burgeoning like it has I really don't need another mid size saw but boy that model calls to me. Also I'd like either that or a OE 346 so I can have a 45 cc saw to compete in the cant races once a year as well (this year my SEZ did keep up very closely to a Dolmar 420 but the 346's blew them out of the water).


----------



## turnkey4099

benp said:


> Ha!!!!
> 
> Hard No.
> 
> I'll be putting in an order to Left Coast. I can't bring myself to run small bars on big saws.



I put a 20" on my 441 with a skip tooth chain. That was two weeks ago and haven't stopped grinning since. About like the first time I got lucky.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> At this point with my fleet burgeoning like it has I really don't need another mid size saw but boy that model calls to me. Also I'd like either that or a OE 346 so I can have a 45 cc saw to compete in the cant races once a year as well (this year my SEZ did keep up very closely to a Dolmar 420 but the 346's blew them out of the water).


There was a thread on here a while back by Brad about the 241 vs the new edition 261. The latter showed more power with only marginally more weight (having significant weight reductions from the old edition 261), but after mods the power difference wasn't much to write home about. I found that odd, so...there is a new 241 and my new 261, both modded by Randy, being or sent to a good bloke in Oz to compare the two directly so we can see what's what in down-under wood. I'm holding out hope the 261 has more grr than the 241 and handles about the same in real-world use. We should find out soon enough. I already have had a 241 for a few years and it's been great. If the 261 turns out to be a good'n then you may want to check them out also.
Come to think of it, I never did compare the oiler output rates between the two, so it'll be more good luck than good management if the 261 is able to wear a longer bar than the 241.

*edit*but I guess the 261 would be too far over 45cc for your cant races.
*edit2* longer recommended max bar length on the 261 so I'm guessing it means higher oiler output. I've a 20" picco bar to try on it when it finally gets to NZ.


----------



## dancan

If I was in big hardwood or softwood lands I'd be sporting a different saw but the trees I have to work with lately and shear volume just don't warrant carting the extra weight around all day .
I've run a 261 and I have some nice running ported 026's but the smoothness , fuel mileage and the the fact that I have no problems lifting a beer after running a saw all day (I'm just a scrawny guy with soft hands) are all factors in what I want to run .
The Elux offering in the same class is polly a good runner as well , I had a 346 but just couldn't warm up to it , maybe the 550/555 would be different but they're a hundred plus more money up here so , not gonna happen LOL
All saws will cut up scrounged wood just fine


----------



## CaseyForrest

Found this a little closer to home. Right in the backyard.







Was going well until I ran out of gas. They are all coming down to make way for some construction early next year.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't understand why you would want to run skip on a 20" bar on a 70 cc saw, will just cut slower, even if the engine runs faster.


----------



## MustangMike

Loaded the 3rd trailer load from that trunk today, tomorrow we should be splitting all of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Loaded the 3rd trailer load from that trunk today, tomorrow we should be splitting all of it.



Do you still swing the fiskars for some of this or do you only use the hydro?


----------



## Haywire

Haywire said:


> Any of you fellow scroungers want a nice old Dolly 112 project? Had this for sale in the tradin' post awhile back, but it got no love.
> Started tearing it down for new crank seals, but since got to working on other stuff.
> If you wanna fix it up for a sweet little truck/loner saw, it's yours for the cost of shipping.
> Give me a shout.



The little Dolmar is heading to txtroop in Texas. Enjoy brotha!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Haywire said:


> The little Dolmar is heading to txtroop in Texas. Enjoy brotha!



And I'm bout as excited as a dog headed to the park  it's getting some cross country travel. Hope it likes heat and humidity.


----------



## svk

txtroop said:


> And I'm bout as excited as a dog headed to the park  it's getting some cross country travel. Hope it likes heat and humidity.


Good for you! Let's see an action video once it's back together!


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Good for you! Let's see an action video once it's back together!



Will do for sure. It'll be my first build up so it'll be a miracle it runs haha. I kid...but seriously.


----------



## svk

Boy the site is hopping tonight, I'm getting notifications like crazy. Almost like the pre link bux/builder wars days.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Boy the site is hopping tonight, I'm getting notifications like crazy. Almost like the pre link bux/builder wars days.



Tapatalk can't even keep up tonight. My "feed" doesn't show half the posts I just see it pop up now


----------



## svk

txtroop said:


> Will do for sure. It'll be my first build up so it'll be a miracle it runs haha. I kid...but seriously.


Well if you have issues someone on here can help. Man the guys over in the brand specific threads in chainsaw stickies have been fantastic during the builds I've done.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Well if you have issues someone on here can help. Man the guys over in the brand specific threads in chainsaw stickies have been fantastic during the builds I've done.



This site has helped me a lot already. And threw gas on the fire with my new saw obsession but I've seen many of the same stories on here about that. I've learned more on this site than I could imagine. I'm adopting a bunch of folks on here as second family


----------



## svk

txtroop said:


> This site has helped me a lot already. And threw gas on the fire with my new saw obsession but I've seen many of the same stories on here about that. I've learned more on this site than I could imagine. I'm adopting a bunch of folks on here as second family


Great. Let's get a get together (GTG) planned at your house soon. Preferably some time during the winter months


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Great. Let's get a get together (GTG) planned at your house soon. Preferably some time during the winter months



Let me know brother. I'll break out some cold beer and we can cook some steaks. Yes you'll want cold beer for our "winters" hah


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> Boy the site is hopping tonight, I'm getting notifications like crazy. Almost like the pre link bux/builder wars days.



Start of the winter blues.


----------



## benp

CaseyForrest said:


> Start of the winter blues.



Oh God.....

That only means purses will be swinging soon.....


----------



## woodchip rookie

I love purse-swinging conversations!!


----------



## CaseyForrest

benp said:


> Oh God.....
> 
> That only means purses will be swinging soon.....


I don't want to sound pretentious and correct you.... 

But don't you mean "European handbag"

sent from a field


----------



## benp

CaseyForrest said:


> I don't want to sound pretentious and correct you....
> 
> But don't you mean "European handbag"
> 
> sent from a field



Oh no you didn't........


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Oh God.....
> 
> That only means purses will be swinging soon.....


This place sure has calmed down though. Still a little saw banter from the fanboys exaggerated claims and those calling BS on them over in chainsaw but remember the "ax wars" that happened not long ago in here? Anytime someone would mention X27 the flame retardant suits would come out LOL.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> This place sure has calmed down though. Still a little saw banter from the fanboys exaggerated claims and those calling BS on them over in chainsaw but remember the "ax wars" that happened not long ago in here? Anytime someone would mention X27 the flame retardant suits would come out LOL.


Hmmmmm......Maybe I could blow a little compressed air on those coals. 

The X27 has been through utter hell the last couple weeks and still wanting more.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Hmmmmm......Maybe I could blow a little compressed air on those coals.
> 
> The X27 has been through utter hell the last couple weeks and still wanting more.


Remember when CTYank told you that you were using the Council Tools Maul wrong and should eat your wheaties and try again? That was one of the best.


----------



## benp

With what I have put the X27 through the last few weeks, the Council Tools maul would have been broke many times over.


----------



## svk

I believe it!


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> With what I have put the X27 through the last few weeks, the Council Tools maul would have been broke many times over.



Then do like Steve does and just grab a ..............fish? LOL


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Then do like Steve does and just grab a ..............fish? LOL


Jeez people just do not forget around here! LOL


----------



## benp

Took dogs for a walk after work and ventured into another section of the woods. Holy cow. 

I'd have a weeks straight worth of scrounging. 

Sugar maples down. I'd have to clear a way in for the rig. 





Big one broke off. 









The frontside of the standing. 





It's interesting that a lot of the downed trees have blowouts like this. 





There is some treacherous looking stuff that I won't mess with. 

Another one with a blown out bottom. I think this is from the sap freezing. Just my theory. 





Another sugar maple top. 





A big popple down with an interesting break at the base. 





Covered in toad stools so pretty good chance it's rotted





Panoramic of the sugar maples coming up on the forest floor. 





Downed sugar maple top on the trail that happened within the last 2 days. 

It goes "tink" when you hit it. 





And Clint mad at me because I'm not shooting the squirrel


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you still swing the fiskars for some of this or do you only use the hydro?



Sure I still use it, but the hydro does most of the work. The X27 pounds wedges, and was used to split what finished off the back of the trailer load, as the hydro as at the other location. And when the hydro is in vertical mode, the X27 finishes off a lot of stringy stuff! I still split all the Ash & Cherry up at my hunting cabin by hand. Likely a couple of cord/year. Does not matter if I'm cutting or splitting, the X27 usually comes with me.


----------



## MustangMike

I split up that 1+1/2 cord of Red Oak today, and added it to the other 2 cords of Red Oak at the Brewster location (from the big 40" log) (pics 1+2).

Already delivered 6 cord from this pile (on the ground) so far this year, and have about 3 cord left in it (pic 3).

Also have a few additional cords of this mix of Oak, Hard Maple, Hickory, and Black Birch up above on the skids (pic 4).

And I also busted up some rocks that were sticking up in the yard with the 16lb sledge. I've been busy!


----------



## benp

I loooooove the 16lb sledge. 

I use it for my beating on old tires.


----------



## Haywire

A little Lodgepole scrounge...




A spectator..


----------



## KiwiBro

If OCD is a sliding scale then this thread proves I'm in remission. Thanks all.


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> If OCD is a sliding scale then this thread proves I'm in remission. Thanks all.



That's awesome!!!! 

Did he hang around the whole time and watch? 

I've heard a lot of stories of a saw not bothering deer and they will actually
Show up to see what's going on. 

My Dolmar dealer talks about them browsing on popple tops of trees he's dumped while he's bucking them.

ETA- my bad. Quoted wrong post. Meant for haywire.


----------



## Haywire

benp said:


> That's awesome!!!!
> 
> Did he hang around the whole time and watch?
> 
> I've heard a lot of stories of a saw not bothering deer and they will actually
> Show up to see what's going on.
> 
> My Dolmar dealer talks about them browsing on popple tops of trees he's dumped while he's bucking them.
> 
> ETA- my bad. Quoted wrong post. Meant for haywire.


 
They pay no mind to the sound of the saw. I was fallin' some green Doug fir yesterday and these darn critters were munchin' on the tree within 10 seconds of it hitting the ground! Makes slash cleanup a bit easier! haha


----------



## svk

Deer know chainsaws and logging equipment mean dinner!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I've never known a logger who didn't get their deer. Time in the woods plus the deer associate them with food.


----------



## svk

Several times over the last 25 years the loggers chose to log our hunting area during deer season. Seems they always got at least one nice buck and several other deer as well.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I can easily get a big horn sheep and mule deer tag since I am the only allowed to be in a 30 to 50 square mile area. Most wildlife hang out in or near my camp. Probable because they are bored and curious. The Mt lion that was hanging out got taken out by fish and game because they said he was too aggressive. He would wander near Ontario in the foot hills and look for easy meals, since I am kinda a health freak he wanted lots of left over bacon and cooked carrots did not appeal to him. I do feel partly responsible. However what will it be like when in the past 50 or so deer tags were filled. The deer come out about midnight and just stomp around. My dog does not even growl during the night, but by 5 AM he is ready for a big hunt. At a whooping 20 LBS the deer are plenty safe. They are still nice to watch, as far as the big horn sheep they are so much more interesting to watch. Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

benp said:


> I loooooove the 16lb sledge.
> 
> I use it for my beating on old tires.



Yea, a 16 lb hammer seems to get it done for me just fine. My brother uses a 20 lb, but he also used to do push ups on his thumbs and pull ups by pinching the rafters, so I won't go there! The 12 lb ones just seem a little too light at times.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Don't ya love it when they fall so you can trim and delimb without having to bend over.....






This one was leaning pretty hard to the right. So I made the backcut leaving meat on the left of the hinge 






Love it when a plan comes together. 

sent from a field


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like Black Walnut. Gonna turn it all into firewood?


----------



## jr27236

CaseyForrest said:


> Don't ya love it when they fall so you can trim and delimb without having to bend over.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was leaning pretty hard to the right. So I made the backcut leaving meat on the left of the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> sent from a field


What's that grey growth in the middle of the tree? Lol
That's some good board wood for sure


----------



## CaseyForrest

MustangMike said:


> Looks like Black Walnut. Gonna turn it all into firewood?


Yep. My milling days are long past. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

jr27236 said:


> What's that grey growth in the middle of the tree? Lol
> That's some good bard wood for sure


It's going to keep us warm in a couple years. 

sent from a field


----------



## Haywire




----------



## JustJeff

Haywire said:


>


Got that one lined up for the Texas heart shot!


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Got that one lined up for the Texas heart shot!


my favorite shot.


----------



## dancan

No scrounging for me today , had to work the selling wood pile .











My buddy was splitting with my Super Split while I was blocking then when I had a big enough pile of rounds I'd run the splitter and he'd throw the splits in the truck , we got 5 loads done today and he's got enough rounds for 2 more loads .






Well , I guess it was kind of a scrounge because all of the little trimmed off bits are going to come home with me , waste knott want knott lol


----------



## svk

Well provided nothing goes wrong tomorrow a lot of sub-zogger wood is going to die. Finally going to get after my hunting trails. About a mile and a half total to do so I'm not expecting to get it all done in one day.


----------



## benp

Awesome scrounge day!!!!! Change of plans regarding tearing apart the old stove today. Ok, I'm in the woods.

I went after the big Sugar Maple from the pictures I posted yesterday.






First round of cutting and splitting done. The scrounging gods have smiled on me again with another great Sugar Maple. I've never been this lucky.












There were 3 loads from what's cut and split, along with the sugar maple top on the trail, and an elm that I found in my way as I was boon docking my way in.

The Elm and I am pretty confident it is elm because it laughed at the Fiskars.










An gorgeous day!!!! On to round 2 of cutting and splitting.






The 1 was hollowed out and 2 had a little bit of rot in the center that looked like brown mud. For the most part all of the wood was still excellent. You can see I stopped for the day were it was hollowing out.






Some of the rounds were big and one yielded 10 splits.

2nd round all split and only had to noodle one quarter. I got 2 loads out of this.






I got 5 loads out today and the tree is only half cut up. There are another 7-9 loads of Sugar Maple in that immediate area and I can park the trailer in the same spot.

This stuff tried me and I'm wore out. It had a bunch of burls on it which made splitting a challenge to say the least.

Fantastic day though.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, you need an old hay or grain elevator.


----------



## svk

Looks good Ben. Red elm I'd assume?


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Looks good Ben. Red elm I'd assume?



It was reddish color on the ends so I would assume red elm. Wanted nothing to do with being split and they were only 6" diameter.


----------



## svk

Good stuff. I'm at the cabin from now through next Saturday and plan to drop one of the mystery elms to see what we have. Worst case is Siberian/Red cross and best is rock elm.


----------



## Wowzer

got a couple rounds of a pine tree, and a couple cedar poles. cut them up and loaded them up in the dump trailer yesterday. just wishing it wasn't raining today or i would go and get some more tops.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Big easy ash today but this is the last tree I cut till I get real saws. The little 33cc14" poulan isnt enough for bucking but too big for trim/limb. The crappy 50cc/20" is ok but getting parts is harder than Stihl. I bent the bar. If it were a Stihl I could have went to the Ace that was literally within sight of the tree I was cutting and get a bar. I need a 30cc(ish) top handle and a 70cc 24/25" (ish) for bucking.


----------



## dancan

The Echo top handles are good value for the money , not a hotrod but they are dependable and affordable .


----------



## Wowzer

dancan said:


> No scrounging for me today , had to work the selling wood pile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , I guess it was kind of a scrounge because all of the little trimmed off bits are going to come home with me , waste knott want knott lol




What's up with the orange tail on your saw, I seen the Stihl dealer had a bunch on the shelf yesterday too, do you use that as a gauge to cut your firewood at or?


----------



## dancan

I've got it set at 4' with the 14" bar , it makes for blocking up wood at 8' fast and no tape or measuring stick required . 
Back in the 70's pulpwood was sold in 4' so one length then cut .


----------



## dancan

Just remembered that I was talking to a fella I know from Quebec , he's working here during the summers and back to Quebec in the winter and he has a small logging operation that he runs while there .
We were talking and comparing notes , he asked "Coup tu du quatre pieds ?" which means "Are you cutting 4' ?" He knows what the whip is for lol


----------



## dancan

Another large and sunny day up here , being caught up on the selling wood I made it to the scrounging wood 
Last week .







Today






Got plenty of wood down 











Hey Ben !!!
Hard to see but there's a squirrel at the end of the logs close to the tractor lol


----------



## Wowzer

dancan said:


> I've got it set at 4' with the 14" bar , it makes for blocking up wood at 8' fast and no tape or measuring stick required .
> Back in the 70's pulpwood was sold in 4' so one length then cut .



So you cut the log to 8' and then you, cut it up to 12" pieces?


----------



## dancan

8' , 16' or tree length in the woods , if it's firewood I usually cut mine at 16" in case I have to give some away , my furnace can take a 26" stick .


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> I've got it set at 4' with the 14" bar , it makes for blocking up wood at 8' fast and no tape or measuring stick required .
> Back in the 70's pulpwood was sold in 4' so one length then cut .



So that's what that is! I thought it was one of those new radio controlled Stihls


----------



## svk

Put 7 hours in the woods today. Got one walking trail opened up all the way. Nicer than it's ever been, I can easily walk an ATV through there now if I (hopefully) bag a deer back there. Trail #2 is flagged for tomorrow. This one is fully grown in too but it's mostly aspen and nut brush versus the oak and balsam I did battle with today (and required both chainsaw and brush saw work in many spots). 

Going back to my notes I guess it's been 7 years since I did any brush work back there and my neighbor hasn't done any. It was well due. 

I'm amazed at how little gas the brush cutter uses compared to a saw. I was sure I was almost out a few times and I still had well over a half tank. 

Here's the little saw with a blowdown oak I cleared. I'll drag this tree home another day. Used over a half tank of gas in the saw which is quite a bit of cutting because this thing is pretty efficient. 



I left the atv at a maple blowdown partway up the trail and at the end of the day I had enough bungee cord left for a small scrounge.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I guess it's time to come up with a better way lol


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Big easy ash today but this is the last tree I cut till I get real saws. The little 33cc14" poulan isnt enough for bucking but too big for trim/limb. The crappy 50cc/20" is ok but getting parts is harder than Stihl. I bent the bar. If it were a Stihl I could have went to the Ace that was literally within sight of the tree I was cutting and get a bar. I need a 30cc(ish) top handle and a 70cc 24/25" (ish) for bucking.


I've got a "crappy" 50cc poulan. With a mild muffler mod and Stihl rs chain, it's a pretty fair saw for what it cost. Parts are cheap and as close as your nearest wifi connection. Anyway what I'm saying is, for me it was worth the effort to make it a decent saw while I waited for the right deal on a pro saw to come along.


----------



## cantoo

We had rain here this morning but I worked around it and got the 16" rounds all split and piled up. Even cleaned up all the sawdust in the rain, nice to have a cab. Just got everything put away and my son drove in with the empty dump trailer. We keep the trailer full of wood with a sign on it at his place of work and someone stopped in and wanted 4 loads. He delivered that one and brought the trailer home. Took 15 minutes for the 2 of us to fill with the conveyor. I hand throw onto the conveyor so I can do a final cull of the splits. He'll deliver the loads every night after work. Plan is to sell this big pile yet this fall. There was just over 200 logs x 12' long when I started. Sold 4 loads so far, trailer is 6x10'x2 1/2' high. No pictures of after I was done cleaning up, was raining pretty good by then. One picture is most of the log pile last spring


----------



## cantoo

I must be doing something wrong again. The maple is my buddy's and is not in the pile.


----------



## dancan

Nice conveyor !!!

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wood Nazi said:


> I've got a "crappy" 50cc poulan. With a mild muffler mod and Stihl rs chain, it's a pretty fair saw for what it cost. Parts are cheap and as close as your nearest wifi connection. Anyway what I'm saying is, for me it was worth the effort to make it a decent saw while I waited for the right deal on a pro saw to come along.


My poulan screams. Opened the exhaust and richened it but its just the wrong saw. My girlfreinds Husky 435 is such a better saw.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, I like it so much that I have a spare one in case this one goes kaput. I also have a skeleton elevator that will see some use someday too. Once you use a conveyor you will always have one.
Couple pics of some fence line trees. The big cedar is in the bush. Gotta love it when grand kids say he doesn't want to play in the sandbox. "I wanna go to the bush". There is about a foot of water in the new pond I dug, tons of deer tracks but they don't like the mineral lick I put out. Maybe too much human scent yet?


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

benp said:


> Awesome scrounge day!!!!! Change of plans regarding tearing apart the old stove today. Ok, I'm in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 3 loads from what's cut and split, along with the sugar maple top on the trail, and an elm that I found in my way as I was boon docking my way in.
> 
> The Elm and I am pretty confident it is elm because it laughed at the Fiskars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Ironwood to me  best firewood we have in the north.


----------



## Cowboy254

Alright, I'll concede that this does not quite compare to cantoo's split-pile-osaurus but I swung the maul for a bit after work today. This is a fair bit of the blue gum branch material that I scrounged with the intention of taking down to my brother in Melbourne. He does my tax returns, I take down a trailer load when I go to Melbourne for whatever reason. These bits started sprouting leaves after being off the tree for four months and I planted one bit to see if it will grow. 

I dry my firewood for 2 years in the shed so I don't bother splitting anything that will fit through the door of the firebox as after two hot dry Australian summers anything cut to firebox length is bone dry. This stuff though is for my brother in 9 months time and the rounds (especially the small ones, and because they're dense-ish material) won't be properly dry in that time. So I split it all up, even the small stuff. 

This stuff was between 3 inches and 9 inches diameter. Anything up to about 5 inches is a comfortable 1 swing split with the maul but the 9 inch stuff needs several good ones. So I plugged away and ended up with a nice little fort.







Some interlocking of the grain makes it a satisfying workout.


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> Took dogs for a walk after work and ventured into another section of the woods. Holy cow.
> 
> I'd have a weeks straight worth of scrounging.
> 
> Sugar maples down. I'd have to clear a way in for the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big one broke off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frontside of the standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that a lot of the downed trees have blowouts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some treacherous looking stuff that I won't mess with.
> 
> Another one with a blown out bottom. I think this is from the sap freezing. Just my theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another sugar maple top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big popple down with an interesting break at the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered in toad stools so pretty good chance it's rotted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramic of the sugar maples coming up on the forest floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downed sugar maple top on the trail that happened within the last 2 days.
> 
> It goes "tink" when you hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Clint mad at me because I'm not shooting the squirrel




Man I just love cutting in a woods with a clean floor like that, however I seldom find it. But all the briars, snags, and tangles I work in are an incentive to wear the chaps. Actually I was in heavy brush the day I hurt my back and cut my leg, didn't do enough clean-up before swinging the saw, a learning experience. LOL.


----------



## svk

On my way home from trail maintenance I found a mystery elm that the beaver had knocked down and delimbed. Judging by how little he took, I'll say he didn't much care for how it tasted. 



This pile of oak and maple is all incidental scrounges I have found in the woods over the past year. Not a lot but these little trees do add up.


----------



## svk

Two dull brush saw blades, two nicely trimmed trails, one tired Steve. The most time intensive and the shortest trails are now opened. Now just need to work on my main walking trail which is less grown over but is sure to have some

Think I'm going to do projects around the yard for the rest of the day and grab a new blade from the hardware store (and drop the dull ones for sharpening) later so I can finish the third trail tomorrow.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Two dull brush saw blades, two nicely trimmed trails, one tired Steve. The most time intensive and the shortest trails are now opened. Now just need to work on my main walking trail which is less grown over but is sure to have some
> 
> Think I'm going to do projects around the yard for the rest of the day and grab a new blade from the hardware store (and drop the dull ones for sharpening) later so I can finish the third trail tomorrow.


Did you get to scrounge some wood from your trails while you putting all of that work into clearing the trails?


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Did you get to scrounge some wood from your trails while you putting all of that work into clearing the trails?


There's quite a bit of oak along the first trail that I'll get as time allows.


----------



## cantoo

My pile is getting smaller and he sold a couple more in the same park. These are summer campgrounds and the weather has been so nice people are thinking they need the wood. I think the weather is going to get crappy soon so we plan to deliver the wood as soon as we can and they all change their minds. We haven't sold any wood to indoor burners yet. When the pile is gone the pile is gone. I've talked to a few other guys and they are saying the same thing, business is slow so far.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> My pile is getting smaller and he sold a couple more in the same park. These are summer campgrounds and the weather has been so nice people are thinking they need the wood. I think the weather is going to get crappy soon so we plan to deliver the wood as soon as we can and they all change their minds. We haven't sold any wood to indoor burners yet. When the pile is gone the pile is gone. I've talked to a few other guys and they are saying the same thing, business is slow so far.


Same here. I sold as much campfire wood as I did heating wood this year. Too many guys in it and the price is going down around here. I think I'll just scrounge for myself and spend more time fishing next year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea I got enough for 2 years atleast I think. I'll definetly be spending less time next year gathering wood.


----------



## MustangMike

If anyone needs chains, Bailey's has em on sale 10 for $100 in a lot of popular sizes. They also got the jeans made in the USA for $19.99, not bad at all!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> If anyone needs chains, Bailey's has em on sale 10 for $100 in a lot of popular sizes. !


Where are you seeing this? I have the ad email from this morning and am looking at the site and not seeing it.


----------



## svk

Nevermind I see it. Woodland pro brand.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, I cut and sold about 300 cedar posts this year. Well actually I only sold about 150, the rest sell this weekend at an auction. It's also a lot of work for the dollars. Let's me run the saws though. They also sell firewood at this auction and it seems to go for more than $80 a face cord (16") at every sale. Usually pretty rough looking wood all random lengths too. Commission is 15% so $68 a face and you don't have to deal with any customers? No easy way to make money anymore.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> If anyone needs chains, Bailey's has em on sale 10 for $100 in a lot of popular sizes.





svk said:


> Nevermind I see it. Woodland pro brand.



Ask when you order. WoodlandPro used to only be Carlton, now some is TriLink.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea I got enough for 2 years atleast I think. I'll definetly be spending less time next year gathering wood.



Why?


----------



## Cowboy254

A few years ago, my wife said to me that there was a friend of hers (that I really didn't know) who had a farm with plenty of trees on it but her husband had shot through, and though still living locally, refused to cut wood to keep her and their three children warm (wtf?). So, she had lots of trees but no-one to cut them up for her. She was picking up sticks from the side of the road to keep her kids warm. Hint, hint. No worries, I said, happy to put my MS460 to work. Spent a day cutting and swinging the splitter (maul) and I was happy to help out and get the exercise. Then the lady says, "How much of this is for you"? I say "None, it's all yours, happy to help". Then she says, "Well, if you want to cut firewood, you can knock over any tree you like, take as much as you like".

Score!! Not only that, but she dropped around a slab of beer as a bonus which is 24 bottles worth, for you in the northern hemisphere.

So for the last few years, I'd go around in April and knock over a number of dead standing peppermints and split them up for her. She'd then come around and pick them up when she needed them. Peppermint (eucalyptus radiata) is some of my favourite scrounging wood. It produces BTUs similar to red oak and has virtually no ash so it burns down to nothing, makes good coals and looks great in the firebox. Further more, you get one hit splits even from 16 inch rounds (if you're serious) so it's easy stuff to bust up. You just line up the rounds and go bang, bang, bang along the line. Then stand the halves up and walk along it again.

Then, it's game on for me. This pic was from last year. There are three piles, the nearest is narrow leaf peppermint, one of my favourites. In the distance to the right there's candlebark (e. rubida) and to the left above the trailer there's a pile of blue gum which has the highest BTUs of the three. My trailer when filled level (4.5x7ft) is 1 cubic metre and there were more than three in each pile, so about a cord in each. It's a great little spot to spend a quiet day letting rip with a chainsaw too!


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> I must be doing something wrong again. The maple is my buddy's and is not in the pile.
> View attachment 531826
> View attachment 531827
> View attachment 531828
> View attachment 531829
> View attachment 531830


Cantoo,do you have much problem with pieces getting stuck/binding in the conveyor ? they had one at the last GTG i was at but it seemed they had problems with pieces getting stuck. i have an old elevator here with a brand new motor on it that i keep thinking of using. thanks.
edit. mine looks just like yours. it a king wyse brand.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Why?


Gives me time to improve the arsenal.


----------



## hardpan

Cowboy254 said:


> A few years ago, my wife said to me that there was a friend of hers (that I really didn't know) who had a farm with plenty of trees on it but her husband had shot through, and though still living locally, refused to cut wood to keep her and their three children warm (wtf?). So, she had lots of trees but no-one to cut them up for her. She was picking up sticks from the side of the road to keep her kids warm. Hint, hint. No worries, I said, happy to put my MS460 to work. Spent a day cutting and swinging the splitter (maul) and I was happy to help out and get the exercise. Then the lady says, "How much of this is for you"? I say "None, it's all yours, happy to help". Then she says, "Well, if you want to cut firewood, you can knock over any tree you like, take as much as you like".
> 
> Score!! Not only that, but she dropped around a slab of beer as a bonus which is 24 bottles worth, for you in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> So for the last few years, I'd go around in April and knock over a number of dead standing peppermints and split them up for her. She'd then come around and pick them up when she needed them. Peppermint (eucalyptus radiata) is some of my favourite scrounging wood. It produces BTUs similar to red oak and has virtually no ash so it burns down to nothing, makes good coals and looks great in the firebox. Further more, you get one hit splits even from 16 inch rounds (if you're serious) so it's easy stuff to bust up. You just line up the rounds and go bang, bang, bang along the line. Then stand the halves up and walk along it again.
> 
> Then, it's game on for me. This pic was from last year. There are three piles, the nearest is narrow leaf peppermint, one of my favourites. In the distance to the right there's candlebark (e. rubida) and to the left above the trailer there's a pile of blue gum which has the highest BTUs of the three. My trailer when filled level (4.5x7ft) is 1 cubic metre and there were more than three in each pile, so about a cord in each. It's a great little spot to spend a quiet day letting rip with a chainsaw too!
> 
> View attachment 532124



A win win situation. She warms her home and you warm your heart, and mine just reading it. Good on you.


----------



## jr27236

Cowboy254 said:


> A few years ago, my wife said to me that there was a friend of hers (that I really didn't know) who had a farm with plenty of trees on it but her husband had shot through, and though still living locally, refused to cut wood to keep her and their three children warm (wtf?). So, she had lots of trees but no-one to cut them up for her. She was picking up sticks from the side of the road to keep her kids warm. Hint, hint. No worries, I said, happy to put my MS460 to work. Spent a day cutting and swinging the splitter (maul) and I was happy to help out and get the exercise. Then the lady says, "How much of this is for you"? I say "None, it's all yours, happy to help". Then she says, "Well, if you want to cut firewood, you can knock over any tree you like, take as much as you like".
> 
> Score!! Not only that, but she dropped around a slab of beer as a bonus which is 24 bottles worth, for you in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> So for the last few years, I'd go around in April and knock over a number of dead standing peppermints and split them up for her. She'd then come around and pick them up when she needed them. Peppermint (eucalyptus radiata) is some of my favourite scrounging wood. It produces BTUs similar to red oak and has virtually no ash so it burns down to nothing, makes good coals and looks great in the firebox. Further more, you get one hit splits even from 16 inch rounds (if you're serious) so it's easy stuff to bust up. You just line up the rounds and go bang, bang, bang along the line. Then stand the halves up and walk along it again.
> 
> Then, it's game on for me. This pic was from last year. There are three piles, the nearest is narrow leaf peppermint, one of my favourites. In the distance to the right there's candlebark (e. rubida) and to the left above the trailer there's a pile of blue gum which has the highest BTUs of the three. My trailer when filled level (4.5x7ft) is 1 cubic metre and there were more than three in each pile, so about a cord in each. It's a great little spot to spend a quiet day letting rip with a chainsaw too!
> 
> View attachment 532124


OK I'm a little slow today, are you saying the husband took off (not living with them)? If that's the case, that's a really good setup you know have. But if he was sitting at home on his lazy ass while I was swinging a maul to heat his family, his head would be on one of those rounds.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Ask when you order. WoodlandPro used to only be Carlton, now some is TriLink.
> 
> Philbert



Was not aware of that switch. How is TriLink (I'm afraid to ask)? I know the Carlton was good stuff.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Was not aware of that switch. How is TriLink (I'm afraid to ask)? I know the Carlton was good stuff.


Apparently, they could no longer get _some_ Carton chains that were not low-kickback, so they had to find a new vendor for _some_. That is why I suggest asking when placing an order.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

jr27236 said:


> OK I'm a little slow today, are you saying the husband took off (not living with them)? If that's the case, that's a really good setup you know have. But if he was sitting at home on his lazy ass while I was swinging a maul to heat his family, his head would be on one of those rounds.



Funny you mention that. Before I went around that first day, I assumed he had left permanently. However, at the time he still had legal access to the farm/house/kids and would lob up some weekends. I can't imagine that it would have been an overly happy household when he was there. When I went around and met the lady farmer outside the house, he was there and came out to see who had arrived. Far from impressed, I didn't bother trekking the 5 metres to introduce myself and shake his hand. Perhaps I should have just to see if he had any shame at all at having a stranger come around to cut wood for his family when he was perfectly capable himself. So he was in fact sitting at home on his lazy ass while I was swinging a maul to heat his family. 

But it gets worse. The neighbouring farmer also came around cutting some wood for the lady farmer a bit later in that winter. He's in his 60s and his wife was dying of cancer at the time. This deadbeat was at the house again and when he realised, the neighbour wasn't backward in coming forward. "My wife is at home dying of cancer so tell me why am I here f$&*ing wasting my f$&*ing time cutting f$&*ing wood for you and your family, you lazy f$&*". 

Unbelievable. I suppose for the lady farmer, there is an upside in that with the continuing legal wrangles over the divorce and custody etc, the husband has demonstrated that he is not responsible enough to have custody and she will come out best and he is now legally barred from the farm but it is an unholy mess. At least she doesn't need to worry about the house and kids getting cold now (and I get to use my saws and keep my family warm too).


----------



## jr27236

Wow, the story did get worse. I just don't know how someone can look at themselves in the mirror knowing there a deadbeat to their kids. One thing not doing for the future ex, but the kids should never be a victim of it. Unfortunately today, there's been a lot worse outcomes of custody disputes and such happening.


----------



## svk

Got through trail #3 with the saw and brush saw. Still need to throw brush off this section but the heavy lifting is done. Nearly two tanks of gas through the saw and one and a half in the brush saw. Both chain and blade are in need of sharpening but my other two blades should be ready soon and of course I have plenty of chains.

A guy could cut for a month back there if you had a Ronco wood trailer to pull behind an ATV or small tractor. 

Jack pine rarely top 14" but this one is one of the biggest I've seen.



Beast of an aspen. They seem to be largest at a transition of gravel to clay or swamp like this one is.


----------



## benp

I think you might be right as there are Ironwoods in this little area. I found some smaller trees this afternoon that looked the same and took a picture of the dried leaves. They look exactly like Ironwood leaves that I googled. 

The good part, I lost count around 40 trees in this little island where I cut that tree. It's funny how woods have these little microcosms. In this same island is where the sugar maples are. 

The neighbor dumped an Ironwood the other night when we expanded the concrete slab for the new boiler. I have that to cut up. 



hardpan said:


> Man I just love cutting in a woods with a clean floor like that, however I seldom find it. But all the briars, snags, and tangles I work in are an incentive to wear the chaps. Actually I was in heavy brush the day I hurt my back and cut my leg, didn't do enough clean-up before swinging the saw, a learning experience. LOL.



Yeah we don't have much for briars or scrub brush. It's primarily saplings and blown down rotted trees. 

I totally understand about heavy brush as I dealt with that a lot when I lived out east.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Got through trail #3 with the saw and brush saw. Still need to throw brush off this section but the heavy lifting is done. Nearly two tanks of gas through the saw and one and a half in the brush saw. Both chain and blade are in need of sharpening but my other two blades should be ready soon and of course I have plenty of chains.
> 
> A guy could cut for a month back there if you had a Ronco wood trailer to pull behind an ATV or small tractor.
> 
> Jack pine rarely top 14" but this one is one of the biggest I've seen.
> View attachment 532229
> 
> 
> Beast of an aspen. They seem to be largest at a transition of gravel to clay or swamp like this one is.
> View attachment 532231



When did you get a dolmar? 550 loose its shine? Need a new home?


----------



## svk

benp said:


> When did you get a dolmar? 550 loose its shine? Need a new home?


I bought that in April from Boyd's Power Equipment (AS member wetgunpowder). With the 550 being on vacation in Missouri for the port job I've used this one quite a bit for the small stuff. 

It's going to be primarily for strapping to the wheeler and also for the kids to learn on. Cuts decently up to 12" softwood. I picked up a spare GB bar and a couple of chains from LCS as well.


----------



## cantoo

Farmer Steve, you caught me now you know the real reason why I spray mark every round before I cut it. At 16" I very seldom have a piece jamb in the conveyor. When I cut "random" pieces they jamb quite often. Usually it is 2 odd sized pieces that fall on top of each other and they jamb near the top of the conveyer. I moved the electric switch for the conveyor to waist height so I can shut it off quick. I also used a rocker style house (décor) switch so it's easy to shut off. I have the belt real loose so that it slips as soon as there is any real pull on it. There are different widths conveyors out there, mine is a grain conveyor so the slats are low and close together. Hay elevators might work better?


----------



## Cowboy254

hardpan said:


> A win win situation. She warms her home and you warm your heart, and mine just reading it. Good on you.



The best bit of this arrangement was that I originally just went around to help out and had no expectation of anything in return. Previously most of my firewood came from roadside scrounges but it's a bit hit and miss. Then she offers plenty of trees for cutting so I'm happy. Then of course, I'm supremely motivated to continue this arrangement so I make sure her woodshed is always full before winter and restocked during winter as necessary. And I get to go nuts on any tree on the property so neither party feels like they're being a burden on the other. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> The best bit of this arrangement was that I originally just went around to help out and had no expectation of anything in return. Previously most of my firewood came from roadside scrounges but it's a bit hit and miss. Then she offers plenty of trees for cutting so I'm happy. Then of course, I'm supremely motivated to continue this arrangement so I make sure her woodshed is always full before winter and restocked during winter as necessary. And I get to go nuts on any tree on the property so neither party feels like they're being a burden on the other. What goes around, comes around.


Nothing like helping out a damsel in distress with some, ah, wood!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I bought that in April from Boyd's Power Equipment (AS member wetgunpowder). With the 550 being on vacation in Missouri for the port job I've used this one quite a bit for the small stuff.
> 
> It's going to be primarily for strapping to the wheeler and also for the kids to learn on. Cuts decently up to 12" softwood. I picked up a spare GB bar and a couple of chains from LCS as well.



Nice!!!!!!

I would really like a 421. 

My 510 fits perfect in my wheeler back basket. Very handy.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Nice!!!!!!
> 
> I would really like a 421.
> 
> My 510 fits perfect in my wheeler back basket. Very handy.


This is a 32. It's a well built little saw. I considered this or the little Echo (310?) and think I chose wisely. The 421 seems like a nice saw but it's the same weight and price of other brands 50 cc saws.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Apparently, they could no longer get _some_ Carton chains that were not low-kickback, so they had to find a new vendor for _some_. That is why I suggest asking when placing an order.
> 
> Philbert



Great news, thanks, I never order low kickback!

Re: saws for the 4 wheeler, my ported 026 seems to work out just fine!


----------



## JustJeff

I have a $35 craftsman with an absolutely ignorant muffler mod for my off road/snowmobile/boat camping saw.


----------



## jr27236

Wood Nazi said:


> I have a $35 craftsman with an absolutely ignorant muffler mod for my off road/snowmobile/boat camping saw.


Hysterical! Perfect I don't care saw that won't die probably


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Farmer Steve, you caught me now you know the real reason why I spray mark every round before I cut it. At 16" I very seldom have a piece jamb in the conveyor. When I cut "random" pieces they jamb quite often. Usually it is 2 odd sized pieces that fall on top of each other and they jamb near the top of the conveyer. I moved the electric switch for the conveyor to waist height so I can shut it off quick. I also used a rocker style house (décor) switch so it's easy to shut off. I have the belt real loose so that it slips as soon as there is any real pull on it. There are different widths conveyors out there, mine is a grain conveyor so the slats are low and close together. Hay elevators might work better?


i cut all mine at 16" so that should help. mine is a grain elevator too. i'll check the belt tension if and when we drag it out and give it a test run. thanks.


----------



## hardpan

Cowboy254 said:


> The best bit of this arrangement was that I originally just went around to help out and had no expectation of anything in return. Previously most of my firewood came from roadside scrounges but it's a bit hit and miss. Then she offers plenty of trees for cutting so I'm happy. Then of course, I'm supremely motivated to continue this arrangement so I make sure her woodshed is always full before winter and restocked during winter as necessary. And I get to go nuts on any tree on the property so neither party feels like they're being a burden on the other. What goes around, comes around.



Yep. When we can, we help someone who cannot, and good things often follow. A fair amount of that is storied here on AS.


----------



## Erik B

Sometimes you just have to ask. I stopped at Kwik Trip to buy some gas and saw a guy delivering bags of salt. I asked him if he recycles the empty pallets and he said they do but if I wanted a couple of them I could have them. He even helped me load them into the car. Pallets are wood and it was a scrounge


----------



## Wowzer

went out to my Shelter this morning to grab a saw and head out to cut some tops and she was really warm in there, it was chilliy out side is that normal? i had a good amount of condensation too on the inside of the shelter?
Also got another half dump trailer load done this morning jsut have to Fiskar it and stack and i think i should have enough for the winter, i'll have 4 - 4'x8' pallets


----------



## macattack_ga

if you don't mind driving to Savannah, GA... lots of scrounging after Matthew.


----------



## benp

macattack_ga said:


> if you don't mind driving to Savannah, GA... lots of scrounging after Matthew.
> 
> View attachment 532371
> View attachment 532372



The only way I would scrounge that is with a trac hoe that had a thumb on the bucket. 

Pick what you want and pull it out to a safe operating area. 

Crawling around in those piles with a saw will get you hurt or worse. 

You boys be careful cleaning up down there.


----------



## benp

Another great scrounge day. I'm actually getting a little nervous about my run of decent luck here. Might have to sacrifice a chicken to the scrounge gods to keep them appeased. 

I started of cleaning up the ironwood that was in the spot where the new stove is going and a sugar maple that was blown down by the fuel barrels. 

Plus side of the sugar maple is that it was split in half almost the whole way so it was dry. 

Next I went on trail cleanup on our property. First was a sugar maple top that was rotted with some bald 4" branches. In the trailer you go branches. 

I headed down the trail to a small popple that needed removed. On the way I found 2 sugar maple dead tops like this. 




Popple scrounged and split and on the trailer. 

Onto a spruce that was in the trail a ways up. 





The limbing took longer than the cutting and splitting. Lol

Now I took the trail around to where I got the iron wood the other day and to take the dead one next to it. 

I now have a full load.... got turned around and headed out. 

For some reason the the foreman was raising hell over by the popple with the blown out base I showed the other day. 

All of a sudden.......what.....do.....we.....have......here?????

There's a bald tree about 16" inches at the base lodged between two trees. 

I grabbed the saw and cut a wedge out of the top to see what it was. By the way the saw was cutting and the rice like chips I knew it was hard. 

I made an upcut from the bottom to see if I could get it to drop. I heard a crack. 

Good enough. Yelled at the foreman to get back by the wheeler and I grabbed the fiskars. 

I took to beating on the notch from the side and schlump it fell right down. 





I cut the end off. No idea what it is except it's not popple or pine and a hardwood. 





I got one to split in the field but the next one the fiskars came back at me. So I loaded the rounds up and headed home 





Those pieces you see with the cracks split ok. I have 4 that could be noodled but I think I'll leave them since they are standing dead. 

Great day considering it started as a little cleanup. 

God I love scrounging.

ETA - the foreman is pooped.


----------



## farmer steve

benp said:


> Another great scrounge day. I'm actually getting a little nervous about my run of decent luck here. Might have to sacrifice a chicken to the scrounge gods to keep them appeased.
> 
> I started of cleaning up the ironwood that was in the spot where the new stove is going and a sugar maple that was blown down by the fuel barrels.
> 
> Plus side of the sugar maple is that it was split in half almost the whole way so it was dry.
> 
> Next I went on trail cleanup on our property. First was a sugar maple top that was rotted with some bald 4" branches. In the trailer you go branches.
> 
> I headed down the trail to a small popple that needed removed. On the way I found 2 sugar maple dead tops like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popple scrounged and split and on the trailer.
> 
> Onto a spruce that was in the trail a ways up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limbing took longer than the cutting and splitting. Lol
> 
> Now I took the trail around to where I got the iron wood the other day and to take the dead one next to it.
> 
> I now have a full load.... got turned around and headed out.
> 
> For some reason the the foreman was raising hell over by the popple with the blown out base I showed the other day.
> 
> All of a sudden.......what.....do.....we.....have......here?????
> 
> There's a bald tree about 16" inches at the base lodged between two trees.
> 
> I grabbed the saw and cut a wedge out of the top to see what it was. By the way the saw was cutting and the rice like chips I knew it was hard.
> 
> I made an upcut from the bottom to see if I could get it to drop. I heard a crack.
> 
> Good enough. Yelled at the foreman to get back by the wheeler and I grabbed the fiskars.
> 
> I took to beating on the notch from the side and schlump it fell right down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the end off. No idea what it is except it's not popple or pine and a hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one to split in the field but the next one the fiskars came back at me. So I loaded the rounds up and headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pieces you see with the cracks split ok. I have 4 that could be noodled but I think I'll leave them since they are standing dead.
> 
> Great day considering it started as a little cleanup.
> 
> God I love scrounging.
> 
> ETA - the foreman is pooped.


lookin good there Ben. where's all the leaves on the trees? the wood that was fightin the Fiskars looks like elm but don't know if you have that up norf.


----------



## benp

farmer steve said:


> lookin good there Ben. where's all the leaves on the trees? the wood that was fightin the Fiskars looks like elm but don't know if you have that up norf.



The leaves...yeah....they went bye bye the other day. I made that comment to the neighbor the other day. They were just.....gone.

There are elms in the area.

I don't know what it is except a hardwood that is GTG now.

After I am looking up Elm leaves.......I am starting to question things myself.

The Elm leaves and Ironwood leaves look similar.  At this juncture don't care...not rotted popple and I know it's not a conifer. I am in.

I like the conifer family and with the new stove coming am not against primo popple like what I cut up today. Something you would never hear me say before.


----------



## dancan

Hey Ben , that spruce looks familiar .... LOL
I scrounged up a new saw this week , the husband bought it for his wife so she could do some chainsaw carving , 2 years later she decides that she doesn't have enough time to do it .







Works great , plenty of power , cuts up scrounged up wood nice and quiet


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Hey Ben , that spruce looks familiar .... LOL
> I scrounged up a new saw this week , the husband bought it for his wife so she could do some chainsaw carving , 2 years later she decides that she doesn't have enough time to do it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great , plenty of power , cuts up scrounged up wood nice and quiet



That's pretty neat Dan!!!!!

Let me guess...Canadian only deal?

Like Black Crown Tall Boys, Tim Horton's, plastic Copenhagen cans, and Letter Kenny?


----------



## JustJeff

Letterkenny. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Just loaded a whack of scrounge from my B.S. pile by the splitter. Gnarly ugly stuff. Going to use as camp wood this weekend on the last trip of the season.


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> Letterkenny. Lol.











Letter Kenny is fricking awesome. 

Unavailable in the states.....the shows that is.

ETA- like bud black crown tall boys, Tim hortons, and plastic Copenhagen cans.


----------



## dancan

I dunno what makes that saw so expensive , if it's not on sale it would be about 400$ with sales tax , I got it for 70$ , would polly cost me 60$ for a bar and chain .


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> I dunno what makes that saw so expensive , if it's not on sale it would be about 400$ with sales tax , I got it for 70$ , would polly cost me 60$ for a bar and chain .



Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## dancan

I see that you guys don't have that one , check to see how much a mse170 is .


----------



## Cowboy254

For the last few weeks (when it hasn't been raining, which it has been for most of the last 5 months) I've been out scrounging along a ridge at the lady farmer's farm. The northern facing side is clear for grazing and a fairly mild slope while the southern side of the ridge is steep and treed. The top of the ridge has plenty of living and dead trees as well as plenty of blackberry bushes as well, unfortunately. With so much rain though, a whole lot of springs have opened up which made the going a bit hard getting up there let alone sliding down with a trailer behind. So, cutting and piling up for later collection has been the order for the last little while.

My first trip up there was a bit of a reconnaissance mission. With a saw, naturally. There's an absolute crapload of wood along there, it's a pity I have a job and stuff or I'd be there every day (that it doesn't rain, that is). 

In the foreground there's some dead fallen peppermint, very nice. In the middle distance there's a branch that fell off a blue gum, also nice and dry. 




Here's that blue gum branch from another angle. There's a nice dead standing peppermint in the middle of the picture but he has a fair lean away from my vantage point here and if dropped will land square amongst a million blackberries. Pity about that, but I'll pass. 




Now that blue gum branch has fallen off a decent sized tree. Blue gums grow very tall, up to nearly 300ft but this one didn't have much competition so he just got big and fat. That is my 460 with 20 inch bar at the base for comparison. 




Do you think I might need a longer bar?


----------



## benp

Great pictures Cowboy!!

That would looks ready to burn now. Great scrounge!!

Holy cow that Blue Gum is big!!!!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

dancan said:


> I dunno what makes that saw so expensive , if it's not on sale it would be about 400$ with sales tax , I got it for 70$ , would polly cost me 60$ for a bar and chain .



MSE 170 C-BQ with 12" B&C is $299.95 DSRP.

You guys get ripped off pretty badly up there.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the Stihl Dealers here have the 250 on sale for $250 right now.

My new moisture meter is saying the wood I'm selling is in the teens in wetness (20% or less is deemed good). It is mostly from 12-18%. Also, some Red Oak that was cut last year but just recently split (those 40" rounds) are testing under 20% also, I'm pleasantly surprised, I can move them this year if the demand is there.

Seems that if the tree does not have this years sap in it, they dry fast after they are split.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Received this bad boy yesterday from @Haywire. Even nicer in person thanks again brother. My 3 and 1 year old may even be more excited then me to have a project to do together. For grins and giggles I hooked it to a compression tester and it hit a nice 168.


----------



## dancan

Thanks on finding prices , since base prices are traded in US dollars at the wholesale level and we're at a 30% disadvantage on exchange I guess it's close , I think the Aussies get hit the hardest for some reason .
Hey txtroop , what model Dolly ?
Cowboy , great scrounging arrangement , looks like two win on that deal .


----------



## LonestarStihl

dancan said:


> Thanks on finding prices , since base prices are traded in US dollars at the wholesale level and we're at a 30% disadvantage on exchange I guess it's close , I think the Aussies get hit the hardest for some reason .
> Hey txtroop , what model Dolly ?
> Cowboy , great scrounging arrangement , looks like two win on that deal .



It's a 112. Going to be a nice project for me and my boys to tinker around with.


----------



## zogger

Had an unexpected target of opportunity this past week. Bossman had one of his guys start clearing an old overgrown fenceline down the county road. I think it was there since the 70s, before he made this area an airport. Most of it was small scrub and weeds, but a few decent trees, two big maples, some smaller ones, a few baby willow oaks and some wild plum. Bummer was, get it while you can, literally trying to cut and get off to the side while the huge loader and excavator were working. It sucked, dangerous, but managed to squirrel out two cords. Proly ten worth of zogger wood in the burn pile now, but buried in dirt etc, so, heck with it. Largest diameter, 2 foot even


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you think I might need a longer bar?


Nope. Cut some springboards, start a few feet up and cut yourself a bunch of windows on the way down until it's faced then rinse and repeat for the back cut. If you survive that and can post pictures, you'll be AS LEGEND status.
Good luck


----------



## KiwiBro

kingOFgEEEks said:


> MSE 170 C-BQ with 12" B&C is $299.95 DSRP.
> 
> You guys get ripped off pretty badly up there.


About NZ$595 RRP here. So, about US$420.
Which is why Stihl NZ HQ can kiss my donkey.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Nope. Cut some springboards, start a few feet up and cut yourself a bunch of windows on the way down until it's faced then rinse and repeat for the back cut. If you survive that and can post pictures, you'll be AS LEGEND status.
> Good luck



Sounds pretty easy, I think I'll go and do that now. Keep an eye out for my obituary.


----------



## svk

The kids had today and tomorrow off of school so we hit the trails this morning. Did the circle and I got over half of the brush pitched off the third trail. Picked up one grouse this evening. 

Sadly the foresters were up yesterday and flagged off another chunk of public land for timber sale. I've hinted that land since I was young and it's sad to see it go. It appears some of the nice norways on one side of it will be spared anyhow.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Thanks on finding prices , since base prices are traded in US dollars at the wholesale level and we're at a 30% disadvantage on exchange I guess it's close , I think the Aussies get hit the hardest for some reason .
> Hey txtroop , what model Dolly ?
> Cowboy , great scrounging arrangement , looks like two win on that deal .



Hey Dan, The MSE170 is $379 with 14 inch bar and chain here and the AUD is comparable to Canadian. I think after a while of getting royally shafted on everything you get used to it so I dunno if that's expensive or not. 

KiwiBro, you blokes are copping a hiding, what gives? You can buy VB cheaper that we can yet it's made just down the road but you pay horrendous prices for a little saw. I don't get it.


----------



## dancan

I think a lot has to do with who has the distribution rights in what country , it also affects what product offering is available .
We get a bigger hit on price for Husky stuff up here but can get a few things that the US doesn't get .


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> The kids had today and tomorrow off of school so we hit the trails this morning. Did the circle and I got over half of the brush pitched off the third trail. Picked up one grouse this evening.
> 
> Sadly the foresters were up yesterday and flagged off another chunk of public land for timber sale. I've hinted that land since I was young and it's sad to see it go. It appears some of the nice norways on one side of it will be spared anyhow.


Ive hunted forestry land a lot. Once it's cut over, smaller plants, trees and brush grow in (food for deer) If you can get high up in one of the trees they leave, you can see down into that mess. I've got a lot of deer in that stuff. Shot one once and it disappeared. So I waited for a bit and got down off the stand and couldn't find it. It was only about a 40 yard shot at first light. I walked in circles, even climbed back up the stand to look. I knew I hit him so I found his tracks and the just stopped where I shot him. Finally I see a bit of antler sticking out of the water in a skidder rut. The ruts were pretty deep in spots and it had been raining a lot. When I shot , he fell into a rut and sank out of sight. Lol. 
Logging sure makes a mess and it's not pretty but the hunting will still be there, just different.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Ive hunted forestry land a lot. Once it's cut over, smaller plants, trees and brush grow in (food for deer) If you can get high up in one of the trees they leave, you can see down into that mess. I've got a lot of deer in that stuff. Shot one once and it disappeared. So I waited for a bit and got down off the stand and couldn't find it. It was only about a 40 yard shot at first light. I walked in circles, even climbed back up the stand to look. I knew I hit him so I found his tracks and the just stopped where I shot him. Finally I see a bit of antler sticking out of the water in a skidder rut. The ruts were pretty deep in spots and it had been raining a lot. When I shot , he fell into a rut and sank out of sight. Lol.
> Logging sure makes a mess and it's not pretty but the hunting will still be there, just different.


Yeah I agree that logging doesn't hurt hunting just changes tactics. The one problem is the corner of this tract is along a forest road so it opens it up a lot and also makes a stand more susceptible to theft when you are down for lunch etc. Oh well I've gotten many years out of it.


----------



## svk

Did some duck hunting this morning. Spied some beaver cut bur oak but it's about a 2 mile drag by wheeler and terrain is too rough to bring the wagon back there. That's the only spot in my area where bur oak grows in any numbers. Ironically it's lowland and the oak is growing alongside American elm and black ash as well as the largest Aspen I've ever seen.


----------



## JustJeff

Here is the scrounge and there's where it's going. Cool weekend at the campground!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Yeah I agree that logging doesn't hurt hunting just changes tactics. The one problem is the corner of this tract is along a forest road so it opens it up a lot and also makes a stand more susceptible to theft when you are down for lunch etc. Oh well I've gotten many years out of it.


Around here the logged areas are way better hunting.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Around here the logged areas are way better hunting.


I'm kind of a purist and like to be up close and personal in the deep woods. Many of my deer have been shot at less than ten yards. I won't disagree that field or slashing hunting is very productive. Plus you can sit in a nice heated stand rather than freezing in a tree lol.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I'm kind of a purist and like to be up close and personal in the deep woods. Many of my deer have been shot at less than ten yards. I won't disagree that field or slashing hunting is very productive. Plus you can sit in a nice heated stand rather than freezing in a tree lol.


I understand, it's also hard to see your long hunted area change wether it makes the hunting better or not.


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a new bar (24") for the 562
looks and balance much better than the 32" I had on it (only husky bar I had) 
sure like this saw


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a new bar (24") for the 562View attachment 532749
> looks and balance much better than the 32" I had on it (only husky bar I had) View attachment 532750
> sure like this saw



Agree, Nate. The 562 wearing a 24 is the perfect combo!


----------



## jr27236

Every time I look at these newer huskies I say "Man I have to get the 576xp I have up and running"


----------



## Tenderfoot

Do it! The 576xp's are great saws. My, frankly tired, one can still pull a full comp 28in bar with reasonable authority in Red Oak and Soft maple.


----------



## jr27236

Tenderfoot said:


> Do it! The 576xp's are great saws. My, frankly tired, one can still pull a full comp 28in bar with reasonable authority in Red Oak and Soft maple.


I have to buy a new jug and piston for it. The one I have, has a couple of groves above the intake port, I was gonna reuse it still and just drop a piston in it, but the one I got was a farmertec for a 575 and the ports on the piston are much smaller, so I don't know if that will effect overall performance?


----------



## Tenderfoot

I would get an OEM P&C. For $230 with gaskets its really not a lot of money and better quality then the farmertec ones, assuming you put a lot of hours on. Always slap the thing together and see what happens. Cant trash the jug twice.


----------



## cantoo

Well I had big plans today but got greedy and got taught a lesson. Had my rear log grapple on and was pulling out some logs in the rain. 2 were lined up nice so I thought hey I'll put them both out at the same time, nice short reasonably straight run to the landing. Well except for a hidden hole that shot my sideways and my foot slipped off the clutch pedal, good thing I had it in 4 wheel drive. By the time I got it stopped the damage was done. Going to be a little more difficult fix this time. I put small chain on in place of the sway bars so a link would just snap instead of breaking something important. Well the chain held and something more important snapped. Good thing it's a bolt on part and I can just order a new one. The 3 point hitch arms are going to need a bit of heat though. Just goes to show how good my welding is. From now on only going to do straight runs and 1 log at a time. Just too much leverage on the long grapple when it's pulling sideways.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Did some duck hunting this morning. Spied some beaver cut bur oak but it's about a 2 mile drag by wheeler and terrain is too rough to bring the wagon back there. That's the only spot in my area where bur oak grows in any numbers. Ironically it's lowland and the oak is growing alongside American elm and black ash as well as the largest Aspen I've ever seen.


I love Beaver...lol


----------



## Marine5068

Haywire said:


> Agree, Nate. The 562 wearing a 24 is the perfect combo!


That must be a powerhouse with a 24 on her.
My 044 sports a 28 and it howls through logs.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Agree, Nate. The 562 wearing a 24 is the perfect combo!


 Nice saw! Did your saw come with the outside bucking spike?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw! Did your saw come with the outside bucking spike?


Right on! I got the OE "heavy duty" spike set w/ the chain catcher: #576873002


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Right on! I got the OE "heavy duty" spike set w/ the chain catcher: #576873002


Thanks! I'll have to check into that.


----------



## PSUplowboy

cantoo said:


> Well I had big plans today but got greedy and got taught a lesson. Had my rear log grapple on and was pulling out some logs in the rain. 2 were lined up nice so I thought hey I'll put them both out at the same time, nice short reasonably straight run to the landing. Well except for a hidden hole that shot my sideways and my foot slipped off the clutch pedal, good thing I had it in 4 wheel drive. By the time I got it stopped the damage was done. Going to be a little more difficult fix this time. I put small chain on in place of the sway bars so a link would just snap instead of breaking something important. Well the chain held and something more important snapped. Good thing it's a bolt on part and I can just order a new one. The 3 point hitch arms are going to need a bit of heat though. Just goes to show how good my welding is. From now on only going to do straight runs and 1 log at a time. Just too much leverage on the long grapple when it's pulling sideways.
> View attachment 532889
> View attachment 532890
> View attachment 532891
> View attachment 532891



Glad it didn't break the tractor where the lift arm bolts on. I've seen that on craigslist- broken casting on rear end. Hope you can get it fixed quick and easy.


----------



## Ranchers-son

PSUplowboy said:


> Glad it didn't break the tractor where the lift arm bolts on. I've seen that on craigslist- broken casting on rear end. Hope you can get it fixed quick and easy.


This is a good point, my uncle "beefed " up his lower arms on a old jubilee and when something had to give it took a chunk out of the final drive housing.


----------



## cantoo

PSU, that was my 1st worry too. I put the light chain on there as a kind of shear pin, might have to get some lighter chain. I normally just pull in 2 wheel drive so it just spins instead of getting traction. I had it on 4x4 because it was wet and muddy because of the rain and this is a bit hiller part of the bush. Lots of hidden holes and old ruts. I was also getting in a rush. It's likely going to take awhile for the new part to come in and the tractor is pretty much unless without some weight on the rear end. It's a TLB so the front end is heavy without the hoe on. I was moving some scrap steel around today and it was dancing all over the place with one or two of the back wheels off the ground most of the time. Today would have been a beautiful day in the bush but I had other stuff to do.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> PSU, that was my 1st worry too. I put the light chain on there as a kind of shear pin, might have to get some lighter chain. I normally just pull in 2 wheel drive so it just spins instead of getting traction. I had it on 4x4 because it was wet and muddy because of the rain and this is a bit hiller part of the bush. Lots of hidden holes and old ruts. I was also getting in a rush. It's likely going to take awhile for the new part to come in and the tractor is pretty much unless without some weight on the rear end. It's a TLB so the front end is heavy without the hoe on. I was moving some scrap steel around today and it was dancing all over the place with one or two of the back wheels off the ground most of the time. Today would have been a beautiful day in the bush but I had other stuff to do.


Hey Cantoo, I was down in your part of the country this weekend. Is that your trailer at Goderich power?


----------



## benp

Wooo hoooo. New stove
Is at the dealer. 





Neighbor said he likes it a lot. 

We got the additional concrete poured yesterday so stove should be delivered and installed next weekend!!!

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## PSUplowboy

cantoo said:


> PSU, that was my 1st worry too. I put the light chain on there as a kind of shear pin, might have to get some lighter chain. I normally just pull in 2 wheel drive so it just spins instead of getting traction. I had it on 4x4 because it was wet and muddy because of the rain and this is a bit hiller part of the bush. Lots of hidden holes and old ruts. I was also getting in a rush. It's likely going to take awhile for the new part to come in and the tractor is pretty much unless without some weight on the rear end. It's a TLB so the front end is heavy without the hoe on. I was moving some scrap steel around today and it was dancing all over the place with one or two of the back wheels off the ground most of the time. Today would have been a beautiful day in the bush but I had other stuff to do.



I worked on a new barn for my cows this afternoon. It was nice here too - but really windy. I'm anxious to get my barn done so I can get back to cutting. I'll have to post some pics of my old tractor to make everyone feel better about what they own lol.


----------



## PSUplowboy

benp said:


> Wooo hoooo. New stove
> Is at the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor said he likes it a lot.
> 
> We got the additional concrete poured yesterday so stove should be delivered and installed next weekend!!!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!



Fancy! Is that replacing an old boiler or are you switching over?


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, yup, that's my trailer sitting there. My son works there. I guess the sign they have on it is working if you seen it. They've sold close to 10 loads so far this fall. I built the campfire trailer too with the wooden compartments on it but not sure if it's still sitting out front or not.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, yup, that's my trailer sitting there. My son works there. I guess the sign they have on it is working if you seen it. They've sold close to 10 loads so far this fall. I built the campfire trailer too with the wooden compartments on it but not sure if it's still sitting out front or not.


It's the first thing you see coming into town. We spent the weekend down at the Pinery. Lot of oak along that stretch.


----------



## dancan

Well , the lot is done , all cut , all done 

















Jerry came by and burnt a few tanks of mix as well .






On the way out after we put the saws away we stopped at a house that the subdivision's owner asked us to cut up a couple of dead trees .






Ended up with a small load of dead spruce for home .






I cut it all up with my electric Stihl after supper , when I came back in the wife asked what I was doing , she didn't hear a thing .


----------



## woodchip rookie

So I have a Columbia Gas main line running through my yard and they are abandoning the old line. They are puting the new line 40 feet farther south into my neighbors yard. This is a 20" mainline 8ft deep and they are replacing SEVEN MILES of line. So guess whos cutting down tons of trees starting in Feb 2018.  

I have one big maple on the line they are cutting but my neighbor has two big pines and like 5 maples. Across the street is a section of woods the line has to go through. I'm not even leaving the property the next time I go scrounging and it will be a bigger scrounge then I have ever been a part of.


----------



## cantoo

Sounds good Wood Nazi, I've been to the Park a few times visiting family. Not the camping type yet. When we were young we used to ride our dirt bikes and 3 wheelers all along the beach there. Used to be able to park at the camp grounds and ride wherever you wanted too. Lots of nice oak down and rotting there now.


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Well , the lot is done , all cut , all done



Nice job, Dan.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I've been helping my Grandson with his Math homework lately, and I think I'm getting the hang of it, so here goes:

MustangMike split 1 & 1/2 cord of Red Oak on Sunday. If Red Oak weighs 4,500 lbs / cord, and MustangMike had 18 rounds that he quartered with his saw when he started splitting:

A) How much did the Oak that MustangMike split weigh?
B) How many pieces of wood did MustangMike lift into the splitter? and,
C) What is the average weight of each of the quartered pieces of wood he lifted?


----------



## MustangMike

No cheating guys, calculate your answers before you continue!


----------



## MustangMike

A) 6,750 lbs (1.5 X 4,500)

B) 72 (18 X 4)

C) 93.75 lbs (6,750 / 72)


----------



## MustangMike

Not a bad workout for an old guy! And if we went the full day, we could have easily done over 2 cord. Even left the splitter in horizontal mode the whole time, and although I had a helper, he just stacked the split wood, I did all the heavy lifting.

Of course the tough part is that not all of the quarters were the same weight, and some of the larger quarters from the larger rounds were pretty darn heavy!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> A) 6,750 lbs (1.5 X 4,500)
> 
> B) 72 (18 X 4)
> 
> C) 93.75 lbs (6,750 / 72)



Well, I got the first one right but figgered that the answers to B and C were zero because I guessed you were using the splitter in vertical mode. Fooled me!


----------



## dancan

Made a rookie mistake yesterday , I replaced a file in my 2in1 stihl file guide , I sharpened 1 side , flipped it over to do the other side .
"Hmm " I thot , "Did I replace the wrong file or is this one done as well ???"
On closer inspection , it was the new file , I put it in the holder backwards lol


----------



## benp

PSUplowboy said:


> Fancy! Is that replacing an old boiler or are you switching over?



Psu, 

It's replacing an old outdoor boiler.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> So, I've been helping my Grandson with his Math homework lately, and I think I'm getting the hang of it, so here goes:
> 
> MustangMike split 1 & 1/2 cord of Red Oak on Sunday. If Red Oak weighs 4,500 lbs / cord, and MustangMike had 18 rounds that he quartered with his saw when he started splitting:
> 
> A) How much did the Oak that MustangMike split weigh?
> B) How many pieces of wood did MustangMike lift into the splitter? and,
> C) What is the average weight of each of the quartered pieces of wood he lifted?


A crapload,
A crappile, 
And a crapton?


----------



## PSUplowboy

benp said:


> Psu,
> 
> It's replacing an old outdoor boiler.



Nice- be neat to hear how you like it.


----------



## Khntr85

Hey guys got a load of hickory yesterday and used my trusty ms250.... had the bar damn near buried in shagbark a few times.... I just took it easy in her, and she cut just fine!!!
I haven't used her much lately so I figured might as well get her out...the pile behind ol red is pure shagbark hickory...


----------



## cantoo

I called the Kubota dealer about ordering the bolt on part for my 3 point hitch that I broke off. Didn't bother to ask the price because I need it. I figured I might as well ask how much the arm would be in case I couldn't straighten it enough with heat. Parts guy looks it up then says to me "are you ready for the price" I said "yup". He says " are you sitting down" Hmm damn this isn't going to be good. "it's $529 for the one arm". Ok well thanks, give me a call when the other part comes in I have a bit of torch work to do. Took an hour or so, lots of heating, some steel tubing, some sledge hammering, a forklift driving over a steel bar for weight and a lot of cursing and swearing. I think I got it good enough until the next time.


----------



## svk

Look what arrived today. Now I need to find more wood to cut.


----------



## chucker

? ok ? so what number is it this time ?? if it cuts like your other toy's I might have to come up and try it out !! lol
lucky dawg!!


----------



## chucker

Wood Nazi said:


> A crapload,
> A crappile,
> And a crapton?


! did someone say crappie?? in piles!! lol count me in!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Look what arrived today. Now I need to find more wood to cut.


Think that _someone_ needs to change his tag line from 'Firewood Collector' to a collector of firewood toys . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been for another saw laden stroll along the ridge out at the lady farmer's place. I had already spied another dead branch off the monstro-blue gum which I cut up. How's the serenity?



I wandered on, and saw a dead fallen peppermint. One problem with peppermints, great firewood that they are, is that they are very susceptible to termites so by the time they have fallen over, they're normally riddled with the little [email protected] I'm not mad keen on bringing wood full of termites to stack near my house. I put a few cuts in it and it was wet through and more termite by weight than wood. I didn't bother taking a photo of that one and moved on because I saw another peppermint lying down. 

A helpful wombat had dug a thoroughfare under the log which conveniently allowed me to cut right through in one go. 


Yes! It's solid! 

Well, almost. 




Still, plenty of BTUs in this one. 




And a few seconds later...




Some not-so-good bits in there, but more good wood than bad.


----------



## svk

Great view from where you are cutting!


----------



## jr27236

You still splitting it with the farmer?


----------



## MustangMike

Spectacular scenery, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiBro

Like the reference to one of my favourite Ozzy movies, cowboy.

"So much serenity."

For those interested, the quote is from a '97 Ozzy movie called The Castle, about a simple family with good values who take on big brother rather than get pushed around. All they wanted was fair suck of the sav. 

It's an absolute classic. Here are a few clips from the movie:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL18929780E92D0BDF

Here's a few quotes from it:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118826/quotes
----------
Farouk: He say plane fly overhead, drop value. I don't care. In Beirut, plane fly over, drop bomb. I like these planes.
---------
Darryl Kerrigan: This is going straight to the pool room.
----------
Dale Kerrigan: Dad reckons fishing is 10% brains and 95% muscle, the rest is just good luck.
------------
Darryl Kerrigan: Dale dug a hole. Tell 'em Dale.

Dale Kerrigan: I dug a hole.
---------------
Dale Kerrigan: If there's anything Dad loved more than serenity, it was a big two stroke engine on full throttle!


----------



## Cowboy254

jr27236 said:


> You still splitting it with the farmer?



Yep. I cut for her in April/May coming into our winter down here so she has plenty of good firewood before she needs it. Through winter/spring I cut for me for 2 winters ahead and top her supply up if needed. But she'll burn anything. I've cut wood for her that has sections of termitey wood in it and said to her not to bother with those bits because they're full of termites and they can eventually work their way over to the house from your woodshed if the wood sits there for long enough and she says "I don't care, they'll burn too". 

Ok then. 

So when I'm cutting for me and I come across some not so good bits, I split and pile them up and she picks them up when she needs them. The difference between us is that I generally prefer cutting green wood that generally is in better nick and I have a big shed to dry it out for two years. I don't want termites sitting in there for two years because eventually they'll infest the shed permanently. She picks up and burns the wood I cut for her (normally dead standing or fallen) in the winter when termites are largely dormant so there's less risk of that. The parts that have termites that I just posted here could also use some drying but it can do that in the paddock and she'll pick it up next April after our summer. So, yes, I'm a wood snob but she isn't and she's happy to have my rejects as well as the better stuff I do for her each year.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Like the reference to one of my favourite Ozzy movies, cowboy.
> 
> "So much serenity."
> 
> For those interested, the quote is from a '97 Ozzy movie called The Castle, about a simple family with good values who take on big brother rather than get pushed around. All they wanted was fair suck of the sav.
> 
> It's an absolute classic. Here are a few clips from the movie:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL18929780E92D0BDF
> 
> Here's a few quotes from it:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118826/quotes
> ----------
> Farouk: He say plane fly overhead, drop value. I don't care. In Beirut, plane fly over, drop bomb. I like these planes.
> ---------
> Darryl Kerrigan: This is going straight to the pool room.
> ----------
> Dale Kerrigan: Dad reckons fishing is 10% brains and 95% muscle, the rest is just good luck.
> ------------
> Darryl Kerrigan: Dale dug a hole. Tell 'em Dale.
> 
> Dale Kerrigan: I dug a hole.
> ---------------
> Dale Kerrigan: If there's anything Dad loved more than serenity, it was a big two stroke engine on full throttle!



I thought you might pick up the reference, Kiwi. One of my favourite bits is



Classic aussie fillum. Wouldn't get past the PC police now.


----------



## Khntr85

Got a load of oak with some hickory, ash, and iron wood thrown in....I tell ya my 91 Chevy is a badass.... she always does what I ask and never complains....I love the old damn truck...anyway got this load using just the old trusty ms240 agian!!!'


----------



## Cowboy254

Khntr85 said:


> View attachment 533411
> Got a load of oak with some hickory, ash, and iron wood thrown in....I tell ya my 91 Chevy is a badass.... she always does what I ask and never complains....I love the old damn truck...anyway got this load using just the old trusty ms240 agian!!!'



Despite my moniker, C&W is not really my thing but your trusty steed did remind me of this one...


----------



## cantoo

Got everything back together tonight. $78 for the parts with new bolts. Looked at a few new toys too but decided I really didn't need to sleep in the barn tonight. And a shot of the owb full of cedar posts.


----------



## jr27236

Not enough wood in that stove lol


----------



## Tenderfoot

Buddy of mine decided to come along for a scrounge. Woods behind an office park has some downed (and dead!) trees. So I pulled a half cord out today so I don't have to dip into my personal stock. Loaded back up for a delivery bright and squirrley tomorrow.


----------



## cantoo

jr27236, there is 12" of ash in the bottom too. I wanted to empty the bin so I could refill it, then I forgot to refill it. That'll be enough wood for about 2 days anyway.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged a couple of cords of ash (mostly) in 20' log form along with the truck and trailer. I get to keep the wood, but the delivery combo has to go back to the father in law. There are probably 4 or 5 more piles of logs equal in size waiting on me though. That ought to be close to an entire season's worth.


----------



## jr27236

cantoo said:


> jr27236, there is 12" of ash in the bottom too. I wanted to empty the bin so I could refill it, then I forgot to refill it. That'll be enough wood for about 2 days anyway.


What kind of stove is that? Can you post a picture of the entire unit? I have an Earth Stove, wood dragon.


----------



## Cowboy254

900 pages!


----------



## dancan

Great pics Cowboy and Tenderfoot !
Cantoo , the MF1020 had some bent 3pt arms when I got it , I sent it to a local fab shop to straighten , cost me 65$ to fix both arms .Surprising how little tractors can bend a stout piece of steel .
Yup , 900 pages of good info and great pics !


----------



## farmer steve

thought youse guys wood get a laugh out of this pic from C/L for seasoned firewood.the piece with the green leaf on it caught my eye right away.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

cantoo said:


> Got everything back together tonight. $78 for the parts with new bolts. Looked at a few new toys too but decided I really didn't need to sleep in the barn tonight. And a shot of the owb full of cedar posts.
> View attachment 533425
> View attachment 533427
> View attachment 533429



What's up with that tractor? I looks like it skipped leg day at the gym? Hopefully the rears get moved to the front, and a real set of rears gets put on pretty soon.


----------



## mu2bdriver

Yesterday's work. All the logs are split and after the truck comes back from the shop it will be time for more scrounging. I must say I'm getting better at minimizing the junk that gets thrown in the woods. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFK

KingofGeeeks: I am with you.... What is up with them tiny tires on them Tractors??????

Farmersteve: And it looks like Bradford Pear......... Ha.

David


----------



## hardpan

mu2bdriver said:


> Yesterday's work. All the logs are split and after the truck comes back from the shop it will be time for more scrounging. I must say I'm getting better at minimizing the junk that gets thrown in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would say you have minimized. When I split that amount of wood I have about 4 times that much "compost material" to return to the woods. Hey, bugs have to eat too. LOL


----------



## Khntr85

Cowboy254 said:


> Despite my moniker, C&W is not really my thing but your trusty steed did remind me of this one...



Oh man you made me laugh out loud!!!!

I have a 16-month old little girl (daddy's Angel), and she loves to ride in my truck.... well I don't like taking her out in this crazy ass world, but I do.... well sure enough we went to the store the other day and RIGHT in front of the main entry doors to meijer (huge grocery store), my damn muffler falls off of ol red, and just makes a horrible grinding noise!!!!... well I always have leather gloves in the truck, so I tell my little one, daddy be right back...now as I am cussing something serious under my breath, I get under the truck that's right infront of the store....now with people watching me I proceed to violently yank the 6-8 foot rusted off muffler out from under the truck!!!!!

I laugh about it now, but I was NOT HAPPY at the time...if the kid wasn't with me it would have been even more of a show for people to watch!!!


----------



## chucker

Khntr85 said:


> Oh man you made me laugh out loud!!!!
> 
> I have a 16-month old little girl (daddy's Angel), and she loves to ride in my truck.... well I don't like taking her out in this crazy ass world, but I do.... well sure enough we went to the store the other day and RIGHT in front of the main entry doors to meijer (huge grocery store), my damn muffler falls off of ol red, and just makes a horrible grinding noise!!!!... well I always have leather gloves in the truck, so I tell my little one, daddy be right back...now as I am cussing something serious under my breath, I get under the truck that's right infront of the store....now with people watching me I proceed to violently yank the 6-8 foot rusted off muffler out from under the truck!!!!!
> 
> I laugh about it now, but I was NOT HAPPY at the time...if the kid wasn't with me it would have been even more of a show for people to watch!!!


this is an "HONEST PIECE OF LIFE" ... WELL SAID AND DONE!


----------



## Tenderfoot

dancan said:


> Great pics Cowboy and Tenderfoot !
> Cantoo , the MF1020 had some bent 3pt arms when I got it , I sent it to a local fab shop to straighten , cost me 65$ to fix both arms .Surprising how little tractors can bend a stout piece of steel .
> Yup , 900 pages of good info and great pics !


Thanks mate! And yeah them tractors are some torquey things with lots of gearing and lots of weight. My buddy has a 35 hp massey that weighs almost 6k lbs! 


farmer steve said:


> thought youse guys wood get a laugh out of this pic from C/L for seasoned firewood.the piece with the green leaf on it caught my eye right away.


Its seasoned if you count that it is left out in a season. That stuff pisses me off. I did a delivery today where someone thought my wood was green since it was not greyed. Split it down the middle and hit it with a moisture meter. 18% moisture and I calibrated it on the spot. My piles are getting so big the stuff in the center doesn't get any sun. 

Been selling this kind of load for $150. Just about a half a cord. Shockingly still $50 cheaper then my competition. SOB's charge too much. It has been fun having a second saw now. The 576 pulls a 28 real nice I think. I am impressed by it. The thing seems to do better the bigger a bar you put on it. But the TSB lightweight feels like a wet noodle compared to my Cannon superbar. It is shockingly lighter for being four inches longer. If it wears like the cannon Ill be set for a while. The Cannon has wore out 4 chains(!) and the tail still looks like my brand new Oregon pro-match I keep as a backup. Dollar for dollar I do think the TSB was the best value. Not a lot more then the Oregon and feels like a far superior, harder wearing bar. Got it from POE. Them guys ship fast too. Probably going to do business with them again.


----------



## mu2bdriver

Hello fellow Nutmegger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

TENDERFOOT what Husky is that?


----------



## Tenderfoot

jr27236 said:


> TENDERFOOT what Husky is that?


576 XPW. Got a stock top end and muffler, but played with the carb some. Does all right. Really impresses me with a big bar. Its got a small tank but at the end of the day it burns not a lot of fuel.


----------



## jr27236

Tenderfoot said:


> 576 XPW. Got a stock top end and muffler, but played with the carb some. Does all right. Really impresses me with a big bar. Its got a small tank but at the end of the day it burns not a lot of fuel.


I KNEW IT!!! Lol. All you guys are flashing those 576xp's because I have one downstairs on the operating table for weeks now! Lol 
I need to just throw the top end back on, but had a question about the piston I received, but that's another thread. NICE SAW!!!


----------



## Erik B

farmer steve said:


> thought youse guys wood get a laugh out of this pic from C/L for seasoned firewood.the piece with the green leaf on it caught my eye right away.


Maybe the guy put salt and pepper on the wood and called it 'seasoned'


----------



## Erik B

jr27236 said:


> What kind of stove is that? Can you post a picture of the entire unit? I have an Earth Stove, wood dragon.


I have been using my Earth Stove insert for over 30 years


----------



## Tenderfoot

jr27236 said:


> I KNEW IT!!! Lol. All you guys are flashing those 576xp's because I have one downstairs on the operating table for weeks now! Lol
> I need to just throw the top end back on, but had a question about the piston I received, but that's another thread. NICE SAW!!!


I have had it for a few years now. Its a good saw for what it is. They are a grunty saw vs. a rev happy one. With a 20 they really do not impress. They wake up with a 24 but really impress me with a 28.


----------



## jr27236

Erik B said:


> I have been using my Earth Stove insert for over 30 yearsView attachment 533516


Nice, this is my woodstove.


----------



## Benjo

Tenderfoot said:


> But the TSB lightweight feels like a wet noodle compared to my Cannon superbar. It is shockingly lighter for being four inches longer. If it wears like the cannon Ill be set for a while. The Cannon has wore out 4 chains(!) and the tail still looks like my brand new Oregon pro-match I keep as a backup. Dollar for dollar I do think the TSB was the best value. Not a lot more then the Oregon and feels like a far superior, harder wearing bar. Got it from POE. Them guys ship fast too. Probably going to do business with them again.



I'll concur on the service and prices from Performance Outdoor Equipment and the Tsumura/Total Super Bars. I've been too cheap to get the lightweight versions, but the regular solid 32" TSB I just got for my 385 cost $89+$10 shipping, which is the same price as an oregon powermatch from baileys except POE ships much faster to the east coast. I don't hate oregons, but I've worn out 2 even with my very sporadic cutting, so for the same price I'll go Total.

I'd never heard of those bars until I bought a 50 Rancher from the mid-'80s that had one on it, not much ink left, just the tsumura engraving. Bar looked trashed, but upon inspection was in pretty great shape despite some hard use (I think it came on an old Jonsered originally, guy had manuals and receipts from 49sp from 1981). Anyway, it's an odd size (.325 68DL, essentially 17") but I bought a few loops and use it regularly. Picked up a 20 as well. Plus, I won't have to cry over my loss if a tree decides it wants to ruin one.


----------



## Erik B

jr27236 said:


> Nice, this is my woodstove.


Looks like you could cook on it if you had to. 
Is there a fan on it?


----------



## jr27236

Erik B said:


> Looks like you could cook on it if you had to.
> Is there a fan on it?


No i never had the blower on it, they do sell it and it mounts on the back, but its expensive


----------



## dancan

No scrounge for me but I helped a friend scrounge today .
One of my regulars was at the shop yesterday , he buys his wood cut , split and delivered .
He has a small clean up company and he will keep good clean construction waste for burning as well .
The reason he was in was because he had a small cleanup of a wind damaged maple so he was going to scrounge up the wood for his stove , he had a newish home owner saw but no mix , I sent him to the gas station with a gas can and mixed him some fuel , he was happy and off they went , him and his employee .
Around 4:00pm he stopped back in , said it went great , they got all the small branches cut but he needed a big saw because the wood was just too big for his and it couldn't make it through .
I brought my Myerized 034 in to lend him but I really don't like to lend saws .... When he showed up it was a little quiet at the shop and since I knew it was close I said "Let's go now"
When I got there I blocked up the "Big" tree with my 241 in less than 15 minutes while him and another contractor watched .
On the way back he said that him and the contractor both said "Don't know why it is but it's fun to watch a guy that knows how to run a saw cut" .


----------



## Erik B

jr27236 said:


> No i never had the blower on it, they do sell it and it mounts on the back, but its expensive


@jr27236 My Hot Shot has an axial blower in the back. I have had to replace it once already. I think I got the replacement from Grainger. I should get another one just to have on hand. I have to pull it out to replace the blower. Glad the stove isn't too heavy.


----------



## cantoo

Here is a pic of the same load of wood about 24 hours later. Heating 2 houses, 2 domestic hot water and it was -2 here today but sunny.


----------



## cantoo

King, it's just a baby tractor so it has baby tires on it. Only 35 hp. I bent the 3 pth arm playing with this on the back. Tried to pull 2 logs and turn. It's called leverage for a reason.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> On the way back he said that him and the contractor both said "Don't know why it is but it's fun to watch a guy that knows how to run a saw cut" .


 I'm like that when watching good digger/excavator operators. It's mesmerising how 'at one' they can be with a 20t machine. The good operators are so smooth they look slow but are super-productive.


----------



## zogger

so..had a few hours to kill, drove to Miami to close a few biz deals and get the Lambo detailed..on the way back, hit the satphone button... "Sirious"? "Yes, master" "Have my minions clean up the edges of the estate's roads" "Yes, master".


----------



## zogger

zogger said:


> so..had a few hours to kill, drove to Miami to close a few biz deals and get the Lambo detailed..on the way back, hit the satphone button... "Sirious"? "Yes, master" "Have my minions clean up the edges of the estate's roads" "Yes, master".


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> . . . it was -2 here today but sunny.


Well, it would have been 28° if you hadn't switched to Centigrade!

Philbert


----------



## svk

That's funny Zogger!


----------



## chucker

them comadyians on our northern border sure do crack me up with their cool ways of handling their weird weather reading systems... lol nothing like our fine temp. reading that make sense to most people??


----------



## Benjo

cantoo said:


> King, it's just a baby tractor so it has baby tires on it. Only 35 hp. I bent the 3 pth arm playing with this on the back. Tried to pull 2 logs and turn. It's called leverage for a reason.
> View attachment 533592



I think he was referring to the tractors at the dealership View attachment 533427


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> Here is a pic of the same load of wood about 24 hours later. Heating 2 houses, 2 domestic hot water and it was -2 here today but sunny.
> View attachment 533591



That was cedar? How'd it last that long?


----------



## Haywire




----------



## cantoo

Benjo, you're right. I forgot I posted that picture. They put those little tires on them so the New Hollands and John Deeres can keep up. Or maybe to ship easier.
Cowboy 254, I put those cedar pieces in Tuesday night around 6, my wife will add more tomorrow morning maybe. If it's a little warmer she will just stoke it up and not put wood in until tomorrow night. We burn junk all summer and this time of year. That's the last of the cedar and the poplar will be going in next. Lots of rotten cedar in the bush but too busy to get more right now. That's the great thing about owb's they are outside and they can handle big pieces so can burn lots of junk. I cut limb wood 4' long, doesn't take long to make a pile.


----------



## Cowboy254

Khntr85 said:


> Oh man you made me laugh out loud!!!!
> 
> I have a 16-month old little girl (daddy's Angel), and she loves to ride in my truck.... well I don't like taking her out in this crazy ass world, but I do.... well sure enough we went to the store the other day and RIGHT in front of the main entry doors to meijer (huge grocery store), my damn muffler falls off of ol red, and just makes a horrible grinding noise!!!!... well I always have leather gloves in the truck, so I tell my little one, daddy be right back...now as I am cussing something serious under my breath, I get under the truck that's right infront of the store....now with people watching me I proceed to violently yank the 6-8 foot rusted off muffler out from under the truck!!!!!
> 
> I laugh about it now, but I was NOT HAPPY at the time...if the kid wasn't with me it would have been even more of a show for people to watch!!!



It always helps when you have a bunch of people staring like stunned mullets and not offering to help.

Still, those little adventures add to the character of the truck (and your own). It is a funny song, I reckon and illustrates the affection blokes develop for their favourite machines even if other people think they're only good for scrap.


----------



## MustangMike

All right Zogger, what the H*** is that thing???


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> All right Zogger, what the H*** is that thing???


Line clearance by helicopter.


Lots of '_Zogger wood_' left behind, er, underneath . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Line clearance by helicopter.
> 
> 
> Lots of '_Zogger wood_' left behind, er, underneath . . .
> 
> Philbert



Well you learn something new every day!


----------



## Philbert

This is one of my other 'favorite' line clearance tools (forget the music):


Good Minnesota company ! (http://jarraff.com/)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

That must replace a few guys!


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> This is one of my other 'favorite' line clearance tools (forget the music):
> 
> 
> Good Minnesota company ! (http://jarraff.com/)
> 
> Philbert



We had one of those units by my place clearing the right of way for the electric coop a year ago. A real slick machine.


----------



## Philbert

I saw the track mounted ones working down in Texas several years ago, working on right-of-way clearing.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

So, I made a case splitter today for the 034 (with the bad bearing) that I'm converting to an 036.

Talk about scrounging, I made it from an old tiller tine, hey, this may be a first! (It worked, that is all I care about).


----------



## JustJeff

Snowed here all day. Grounds too warm so it's melting but tells of things to come. I'm burning a little in the evening and morning. No full on stokers yet or I'll have to open windows!


----------



## cantoo

Nazi, I was up to Minden today. Lots of snow and crappy roads up that way. Only seen 1 car go offroad though. Little piece of crap decided to pass another car, as soon as he hit the slush in the middle he was doing figure 8's and ended up in a little ditch. I beeped the horn and waved as I drove past. Normally I would stop and pull someone out but this guy deserved it. They even had the swing wings out on the 400, no snow on the road and 2 kms of traffic behind them. Practice runs I assume.


----------



## Old grizzly 708

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Ok I know this is an old thread but will reply anyhow . ..
I have always been blessed to live in or near national forests. You can get a fuel wood permit for $20 that is good for 4 full cords of wood. Not free, but close to it and there is precious little better than a day in the forest.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Old grizzly 708 said:


> Ok I know this is an old thread but will reply anyhow . ..
> I have always been blessed to live in or near national forests. You can get a fuel wood permit for $20 that is good for 4 full cords of wood. Not free, but close to it and there is precious little better than a day in the forest.



Welcome to the thread! It may be old, but there's lots to see. 

Pour yourself a big cup of coffee and catch up. Scrounging season is in full swing, and we love to hear about it.


----------



## mainewoods

Yes welcome to the thread, "Age challenged Ursus arctos horribilis". Just about any subject on firewood, shared by a good bunch of knowledgeable guys, can be found here. Join in anytime!


----------



## hardpan

Old grizzly 708 said:


> Ok I know this is an old thread but will reply anyhow . ..
> I have always been blessed to live in or near national forests. You can get a fuel wood permit for $20 that is good for 4 full cords of wood. Not free, but close to it and there is precious little better than a day in the forest.



The beginning of this thread may be old but it gets spruced up every day. Of course the pun is intended.
"precious little better than a day in the woods" Yep, you'll fit right in.
Welcome.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> So, I made a case splitter today for the 034 (with the bad bearing) that I'm converting to an 036.
> 
> Talk about scrounging, I made it from an old tiller tine, hey, this may be a first! (It worked, that is all I care about).



There is good steel in those tines, also most lawnmower blades. I save stuff like that but I am a hopeless pack rat. 
Mike, give em up. I know they have character and all that but it is time for a new pair of gloves. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

But they are just getting comfortable ... 

Got new ones already, but don't see the point in breaking them out to handle wood in the wet!

Yea, me too. I have had those tines saved for about 10 years, I think this is the second time I found a use for them. Now that I know that it works, I'll have to cut it down and make it look a little better.


----------



## MustangMike

Anyone hear from or about Wudpirat???


----------



## hardpan

Don't cut them down if the curve is not in the way. Some time in the next 10 years you will assuredly need a piece with that very shape.


----------



## hardpan

MustangMike said:


> Anyone hear from or about Wudpirat???



I sure hope he is OK.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> I sure hope he is OK.


He said he'd be off the internet for a few weeks but we are getting close to two months. Hope he's just spending extra time at his daughters place.


----------



## svk

@MustangMike that puller is awesome!

Not sure if you saw the other thread but I joined the dark side yesterday.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> @MustangMike that puller is awesome!
> 
> Not sure if you saw the other thread but I joined the dark side yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 533886


 Oh my, are you ever in trouble with the orange and red gang. Easy guys, I own both sides of the fence also.
SWEET little saw. Never heard a bad word about one. Have a ball with it Steve.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has one of them and loves it. If I did not have that beasty Dr Al ported 026 ...

I'll find that other thread.


----------



## MustangMike

hardpan said:


> Don't cut them down if the curve is not in the way. Some time in the next 10 years you will assuredly need a piece with that very shape.



Don't worry, when I replaced them, I changed them all out. There are a lot more where that one came from! Don't remember exactly when I purchased that Troy Bilt Pony, but I've been in this house since 1986 and I used it form many years at my previous house. Likely got it around 1980. I leave it in an unheated shed all winter, and that thing always starts, no problem, in the spring. I just add some fresh gas to whatever was left in it and she always just starts right up. It has a 5 Hp B&S with Electronic Ignition.

I actually drove up to the factory in Troy NY to pick it up, to save on shipping. Had to work in Albany that day anyway, so wasn't too much out of the way.

At the time they were all direct sales, they were not in any stores.


----------



## dancan

Congrats Steve , awesome saw 
Get the 6t spur if it has the 7t rim , it makes a real difference .
Yup , sure hope the wudpirat is all good , kinda sucks not being able to check up on him .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Congrats Steve , awesome saw
> Get the 6t spur if it has the 7t rim , it makes a real difference .
> Yup , sure hope the wudpirat is all good , kinda sucks not being able to check up on him .


I'm normally going to run short bars on it, probably pick up a 12 and 14 incher too and do a muffler mod when it's broken in. Do you think I still need to drop down to the 6T?


----------



## dancan

Yup 6t , the best mod you will make .
Mine came with a 16" but after running 5+ gallons of mix through it with the 14" I think I'll leave the 14" on it , I think 12" would be too short for my liking .


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> I'm like that when watching good digger/excavator operators. It's mesmerising how 'at one' they can be with a 20t machine. The good operators are so smooth they look slow but are super-productive.



My neighbor is an amazing heavy equipment operator. I have a full 110% confidence in his abilities and the times my well being has been his hands I have never flinched or been worried.

I agree....it is mesmerizing to watch them work and fun. It is like watching live art.


Haywire said:


>



Tamarack/Larch in it's fall colors...awesome!!! A bunch around here like that.



Philbert said:


> Line clearance by helicopter.
> 
> 
> Lots of '_Zogger wood_' left behind, er, underneath . . .
> 
> Philbert




Thank you Philbert.....another one for the bad dreams file. I'm sure it will tuck in nicely next to clowns gone wrong and aliens.



Philbert said:


> This is one of my other 'favorite' line clearance tools (forget the music):
> 
> 
> Good Minnesota company ! (http://jarraff.com/)
> 
> Philbert





That is cool!!!!!!! Boy that would be handy to have. Pole saw? Whaaaaaaaat? I'll be right back.



mainewoods said:


> Yes welcome to the thread, "Age challenged Ursus arctos horribilis". Just about any subject on firewood, shared by a good bunch of knowledgeable guys, can be found here. Join in anytime!



Clint, take time to pat yourself on the back for creating the best thread on this site. Imo, there is no questioning otherwise.



svk said:


> @MustangMike that puller is awesome!
> 
> Not sure if you saw the other thread but I joined the dark side yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 533886



Dude.....


----------



## benp

cantoo said:


> King, it's just a baby tractor so it has baby tires on it. Only 35 hp. I bent the 3 pth arm playing with this on the back. Tried to pull 2 logs and turn. It's called leverage for a reason.
> View attachment 533592



That is very handy. That is how we do a lot of our wood cutting from the wood yard. Neighbor takes the min telehandler down with the grapple, loads up, brings them up to me and I cut them. Just like how you have pictured. 



zogger said:


> so..had a few hours to kill, *drove to Miami to close a few biz deals and get the Lambo detailed..on the way back, hit the satphone button*... "Sirious"? "Yes, master" "Have my minions clean up the edges of the estate's roads" "Yes, master".



I knew it....lol


----------



## cantoo

benp, I don't use it for cutting. I use a 9 tine manure bucket to hold logs up for cutting, easier and don;t have to balance cutting as much. I only use it for dragging logs out of the bush. Worked great tonight, I cut a bunch of trees down and then when it got too dark to work safe I jumped in the tractor and dragged logs out using headlights. Got so dark that the wife texted me to make sure I was okay because it was so dark out. Gives me an extra hour or so of worktime in these short daylight hours.


----------



## benp

cantoo said:


> benp, I don't use it for cutting. I use a 9 tine manure bucket to hold logs up for cutting, easier and don;t have to balance cutting as much. I only use it for dragging logs out of the bush. Worked great tonight, I cut a bunch of trees down and then when it got too dark to work safe I jumped in the tractor and dragged logs out using headlights. Got so dark that the wife texted me to make sure I was okay because it was so dark out. Gives me an extra hour or so of worktime in these short daylight hours.



You should try it. It works well. Get it to your splitting area then buck it up. 

This is with a load of 100" logs.


----------



## Hinerman

Single load of elm (2 trees) a few weeks ago:


----------



## Hinerman

Big Oak (36" dbh) scrounge in the past couple weeks:

Blow down from a suspected tornado back in July:


----------



## Hinerman

Working from the top down:




It doesn't look like it but that top limb took all of a 28" bar:


----------



## Hinerman

All bucked up and ready to load:


----------



## Hinerman

Ended up with 5 loads:

#1




#2


----------



## Hinerman

Load #3. The back 1/3 of the trailer has a white oak I got from the same area:




#4, the big boys:




#5, these big ones make a lot of wood, but are a PITA to move around, load, unload, split, noodle, etc:


----------



## benp

Honest question....

Why do you guys not process on site? 

At least noodle down?

I mean that is some weight there in those big rounds. Noodle in half i am sure they would be no issue to split by hand.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Yup 6t , the best mod you will make .
> Mine came with a 16" but after running 5+ gallons of mix through it with the 14" I think I'll leave the 14" on it , I think 12" would be too short for my liking .


Do you happen to have that stihl part number for the 6t rim?

I really don't want to have to drive back over to my dealer to get a part. Just order it from one of the dealers closer who didn't know the 241 existed lol.


----------



## Hinerman

benp said:


> Honest question....
> 
> Why do you guys not process on site?
> 
> At least noodle down?
> 
> I mean that is some weight there in those big rounds. Noodle in half i am sure they would be no issue to split by hand.



I would love to process on site. But, I am cutting on another persons property, which is always the case for me. The landowner wants it removed as soon as it can be done. It would take me a lot longer to split everything. Also, I would need 2 vehicles, one for the trailer and one for the splitter. Normally, I would have noodled the big rounds at least in half and maybe quartered; but, the landowner loaded them for me with his tractor.

This landowner has many trees down and offered them to me. I told him it might take me a year to get to all of them as I work full time, have kids, time is changing, etc. A week after he told me I could have them, he called and asked me if I mind if somebody else comes and takes a few trees. I told him I didn't care and to save me the tree above, give the other guy the rest. Well, I was cutting one day and noticed somebody else had been cutting too. I asked the landowner about it. He said, "the guy came out and got a load and wanted to get paid, so he won't be back, the rest of the trees are yours."

My point is this: the landowner wants them cleaned up as soon as possible, I am limited on the time I can work at his property, so I cut, load, and haul off everything to my wood lot for processing at a later time. I have already bucked up another oak (28" dbh) and need to go load it up. Will post pics of it.

The first 2 pics are on the landowner's property, the last 2 are at my woodlot.


----------



## benp

That makes total sense. 

I forgot about that aspect of it.


----------



## benp

Showed up 20 min ago





On the ground. 




Guy will be back in a bit with more stuff. 

This thing is dead sexy and really cool

I'll have more pictures later. 

Scrounge on


----------



## CaseyForrest

dancan said:


> Yup 6t , the best mod you will make .
> Mine came with a 16" but after running 5+ gallons of mix through it with the 14" I think I'll leave the 14" on it , I think 12" would be too short for my liking .


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Showed up 20 min ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy will be back in a bit with more stuff.
> 
> This thing is dead sexy and really cool
> 
> I'll have more pictures later.
> 
> Scrounge on


I may have missed this. Did you take down the old boiler shed or is this in a different spot?


----------



## panolo

benp said:


> Showed up 20 min ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy will be back in a bit with more stuff.
> 
> This thing is dead sexy and really cool
> 
> I'll have more pictures later.
> 
> Scrounge on




Mine should be delivered next week. I'm excited.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> @MustangMike that puller is awesome!
> 
> Not sure if you saw the other thread but I joined the dark side yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 533886


sweet Steve. now that you have that you probably will want to sell those "other" saws.  i'm trying to decide which one of my 036's to sell so i can buy a 241.


----------



## woodenboater

jr27236 said:


> Nice, this is my woodstove.



Man, trying to find quantities of fatwood up here is getting tough. Canadian Tire had some a few years ago but nothing since. Next to impossible to import because it's a wood product etc tec..


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I may have missed this. Did you take down the old boiler shed or is this in a different spot?



Nope. Same spot. Kinda.

A couple weeks ago old stove and house out. 





A little site prep for additional pad.





4ft sand in.





We put an additional foot in the pad "area". So 5' sand under the stove.

The fire box. Side draft air on the sides and heated air through the stainless down through reaction chamber.





Reaction chamber.





A really cool feature I wasn't aware of....the smoke bypass. Toggle it open, wait a bit, then open the door. No huge clouds of smoke to the face.






Upper center of firebox bypass closed.





Bypass open.





Fired up at 0930. At 1030 the reaction chamber kicked on for the first time.





Temps then. 103 degrees water temp, 1224 degrees for the reaction chamber.





No smoke.





As of 330pm the stove was at 175. That's with the house and shop full tilt turned on. 

Shops at 60 degrees and house is 75.

Hell yeah.

This thing is awesome.


----------



## svk

Impressive!

I'll be interested to see how much the cleaner burn saves you in consumption. Assuming it will be sizeable.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hinerman said:


> I would love to process on site. But, I am cutting on another persons property, which is always the case for me. The landowner wants it removed as soon as it can be done. It would take me a lot longer to split everything. Also, I would need 2 vehicles, one for the trailer and one for the splitter. Normally, I would have noodled the big rounds at least in half and maybe quartered; but, the landowner loaded them for me with his tractor.
> 
> This landowner has many trees down and offered them to me. I told him it might take me a year to get to all of them as I work full time, have kids, time is changing, etc. A week after he told me I could have them, he called and asked me if I mind if somebody else comes and takes a few trees. I told him I didn't care and to save me the tree above, give the other guy the rest. Well, I was cutting one day and noticed somebody else had been cutting too. I asked the landowner about it. He said, "the guy came out and got a load and wanted to get paid, so he won't be back, the rest of the trees are yours."
> 
> My point is this: the landowner wants them cleaned up as soon as possible, I am limited on the time I can work at his property, so I cut, load, and haul off everything to my wood lot for processing at a later time. I have already bucked up another oak (28" dbh) and need to go load it up. Will post pics of it.
> 
> The first 2 pics are on the landowner's property, the last 2 are at my woodlot.



Hang on a sec, if I understand correctly ... other bloke asks landowner if he can cut wood on property and then asks to be paid for it after the event? That's a bit bloody cheeky!


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Hang on a sec, if I understand correctly ... other bloke asks landowner if he can cut wood on property and then asks to be paid for it after the event? That's a bit bloody cheeky!




Key words are "Landowner wants it removed from his property."

Landowner is paying for removal service. A win, win situation.


----------



## svk

Got a chance to run the now ported 550 and the new 241. We put almost two tanks through the 550 and one through the 241. Got a good cord of oak plus a smaller amount of cherry, Siberian elm, and box elder cut up. Forgot to take pics of the other trees we cut. 

To say the least, the 550 is impressive. Very impressive. 

The 241 cut well but is spanking new and needs a few tanks to loosen up. The mtronic really makes it run smooth.


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> Key words are "Landowner wants it removed from his property."
> 
> Landowner is paying for removal service. A win, win situation.



I could have misinterpreted but this bit:

"A week after he told me I could have them, he called and asked me if I mind if somebody else comes and takes a few trees. I told him I didn't care and to save me the tree above, give the other guy the rest. Well, I was cutting one day and noticed somebody else had been cutting too. I asked the landowner about it. He said, "the guy came out and got a load and wanted to get paid, so he won't be back, the rest of the trees are yours."

made me think that the landowner had offered them to be removed as "free wood" rather than wanting to pay for a removal service. Not that it really matters in any case, it's more scroungin' wood for Hinerman. Happy days!


----------



## benp

So this is kinda funny. Kinda.

Stove guy goes into the truck and brings out the owners manual packet and goes to hand it to the neighbor. Devon says give it to him, he's running this and he'll fill me in.

I was like sweet.

Stove guy says "There's a toy in there for you." I mean it's Christmas and I had already opened the Red Ryder Repeating Carbine.......to me this was the belt fed conversion for it.

As I am tearing off to the shop to open it I heard Devon go "God no....why did you have to give him a toy that's stove related."

Devon later tells me that as I was running off to the shop he asked the stove guy Steve what's the toy?

Steve says it's a moisture meter.

15 seconds later I pop out of the shop yelling "Holy (*&^ it's a #(*&^%$ moisture meter.

Steve explains it to Devon. Devon then replies "why would you give something like that to him. The wood is going to be color coded."

I came out 5 minutes later after getting it fired up and said "This week I am going to go through the wood and spray paint the burn now stuff. Within accessible reason."

Devon drops his head and starts laughing, Steve's jaw dropped for a bit then he starts laughing.

I was like what's so funny?


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I'll be interested to see how much the cleaner burn saves you in consumption. Assuming it will be sizeable.




Considering the stove, shop, and house are almost up to temp in under 12 hours. Yes. Very considerable. difference.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Got a chance to run the now ported 550 and the new 241. We put almost two tanks through the 550 and one through the 241. Got a good cord of oak plus a smaller amount of cherry, Siberian elm, and box elder cut up. Forgot to take pics of the other trees we cut.
> 
> To say the least, the 550 is impressive. Very impressive.
> 
> The 241 cut well but is spanking new and needs a few tanks to loosen up. The mtronic really makes it run smooth.
> 
> View attachment 534082
> View attachment 534083
> View attachment 534085
> View attachment 534086
> View attachment 534088




Looks good Steve!!!!!

I think that 550 wants to move west.


----------



## svk

@benp that's awesome!


----------



## svk

Not much of a video because the bucking dawg gets caught in a limb stub halfway through and I baby the end of the cut to keep the chain out of the dirt. But it does sound awesome!


----------



## jr27236

So I take my son to a little league game today and as I leave and pull back out on thr road, there are some nice logs that Aspluche left from clearing trees near the lines. I go home and empty my truck bed, change my clothes, pack the 441 and 576, gas ect. Have a cup of coffee and go back to cut em up and.......THEIR GONE!!!!![emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] they either got beamed up by aliens or a crane truck came. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Cowboy254

jr27236 said:


> So I take my son to a little league game today and as I leave and pull back out on thr road, there are some nice logs that Aspluche left from clearing trees near the lines. I go home and empty my truck bed, change my clothes, pack the 441 and 576, gas ect. Have a cup of coffee and go back to cut em up and.......THEIR GONE!!!!![emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] they either got beamed up by alians or a crane truck came. I couldnt believe it.



Devastating. If you hadn't had that coffee you'd have got there in time to give those aliens a good smackin.


----------



## jr27236

Cowboy254 said:


> Devastating. If you hadn't had that coffee you'd have got there in time to give those aliens a good smackin.


Lmao!! Your right!! My wife was some support when i came home and i tell her. She says "well it is that time of the year" (she thinks you can just take wood off the curb and it goes in the stove) guess she doesnt notice all the work I do cutting, spllitting, stacking. Lol


----------



## Haywire

Cuttin' spruce snags out of a swampy spring creek bed today. Sorry for the fuzzy pics, I think my camera got a bit damp. haha
The little Ox-Head hookeroon I recently picked up worked a treat!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Not much of a video because the bucking dawg gets caught in a limb stub halfway through and I baby the end of the cut to keep the chain out of the dirt. But it does sound awesome!



Wow that 550 cuts good, sounds great too! Sure like the sound of ported saws.


----------



## Toy4xchris

So it's been a long while since I posted in here. Since my last post we moved cross country to NC and we are buying a house with this as just about 2acres worth of my back yard













Starting next month I should have some aftermath shots of this guy who came home with me today









sent from my electronic leash


----------



## benp

jr27236 said:


> So I take my son to a little league game today and as I leave and pull back out on thr road, there are some nice logs that Aspluche left from clearing trees near the lines. I go home and empty my truck bed, change my clothes, pack the 441 and 576, gas ect. Have a cup of coffee and go back to cut em up and.......THEIR GONE!!!!![emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] they either got beamed up by aliens or a crane truck came. I couldnt believe it.



It's the Aliens........Always the Aliens.......



jr27236 said:


> Lmao!! Your right!! My wife was some support when i came home and i tell her. She says "well it is that time of the year" (she thinks you can just take wood off the curb and it goes in the stove) * guess she doesnt notice all the work I do cutting, spllitting, stacking*. Lol



She does.......trust me she does......will she let on to that...........a half maybe.........but she does appreciate your work that you do keeping your family warm.



Haywire said:


> Cuttin' spruce snags out of a swampy spring creek bed today. Sorry for the fuzzy pics, I think my camera got a bit damp. haha
> The little Ox-Head hookeroon I recently picked up worked a treat!



I LIKE THAT!!!!!!

The short handle not so much. But the math on that head......NICE!


----------



## jr27236

Thanks Benp, it was the most surreal moment (at least in the scrounging type) how these disappeared so fast is beyond me!! Lol im still puzzled[emoji20]


----------



## farmer steve

Toy4xchris said:


> So it's been a long while since I posted in here. Since my last post we moved cross country to NC and we are buying a house with this as just about 2acres worth of my back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting next month I should have some aftermath shots of this guy who came home with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


welcome to the RIGHT coast Chris. @James Miller has an echo like that and i ran it in a 25" red oak log doing some noodleing and it was sweet.


----------



## Haywire

> I LIKE THAT!!!!!!
> 
> The short handle not so much. But the math on that head......NICE!



The short handle makes it real nice for hauling rounds out of the ditch. I had one with a longer handle but sold it because we didn't jive. 
Probably because I have long arms...Heck I can tie my boots without leaning over


----------



## benp

Haywire said:


> The short handle makes it real nice for hauling rounds out of the ditch. I had one with a longer handle but sold it because we didn't jive.
> Probably because I have long arms...Heck I can tie my boots without leaning over




Interdasting.........Fellow "Ape-armer" justifying this.........

The math is starting to click....


----------



## benp

jr27236 said:


> Thanks Benp, it was the most surreal moment (at least in the scrounging type) how these disappeared so fast is beyond me!! Lol im still puzzled[emoji20]



And to shore up my statement about her appreciating it but not letting on........

The neighbor and his wife just went on an "inpromptu date night." 

Devon and I were standing there...watching the stove with no smoke and his phone dings. 

"Holy sh&t....it's date night. We never discussed this." He says. 

We got the house to 80 today. She loves the heat. 

So....your wife does appreciate it.


----------



## nmcqueen469

Snagged some maple from a local tree service. Should be at least 3 more dump trailers worth from 3 big trees. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Nice score!!


----------



## jr27236

Alien's didnt take that would!


----------



## Haywire

jr27236 said:


> Thanks Benp, it was the most surreal moment (at least in the scrounging type) how these disappeared so fast is beyond me!! Lol im still puzzled[emoji20]


 Maybe you were hallucinating? Like kind of a firewood mirage


----------



## jr27236

Haywire said:


> Maybe you were hallucinating? Like kind of a firewood mirage


Hahaha it might of been!!! I pulled up and couldnt believe it. Im starting to think it never existed. Maybe early dementia setting in lol


----------



## Hinerman

Cowboy254 said:


> made me think that the landowner had offered them to be removed as "free wood" rather than wanting to pay for a removal service. Not that it really matters in any case, it's more scroungin' wood for Hinerman. Happy days!



You are correct. The trees were offered as free wood. He told me he hated to see it all go to waste. He used to heat with wood but bought a pellet stove because his wife can control the temperature better. He has cut a load himself for an elderly lady in need. I assume the landowner would just push it all up and burn it or let it rot. His cousin, who is also his neighbor, has an equipment rental company. they don't even have a fence between their property, so the landowner has access to any heavy equipment he needs. He is piling all the limbs up as I finish the trees.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> Got a chance to run the now ported 550 and the new 241. We put almost two tanks through the 550 and one through the 241. Got a good cord of oak plus a smaller amount of cherry, Siberian elm, and box elder cut up. Forgot to take pics of the other trees we cut.
> 
> To say the least, the 550 is impressive. Very impressive.
> 
> The 241 cut well but is spanking new and needs a few tanks to loosen up. The mtronic really makes it run smooth.
> 
> View attachment 534082
> View attachment 534083
> View attachment 534085
> View attachment 534086
> View attachment 534088



So, do you think you need both now that you have used both? When would you use the 241 that you couldn't use the 550? Does it feel that much lighter?


----------



## jr27236

woodenboater said:


> Man, trying to find quantities of fatwood up here is getting tough. Canadian Tire had some a few years ago but nothing since. Next to impossible to import because it's a wood product etc tec..


You know I didnt even buy any since I ran out. This year ive been using all the left over scrapes from the splitter. Usually i clean it all up and throw that in the fire pit, dont know why I ever did that (maybe because i had some fatwood) In my experience the scrapes work much better than the fat wood which burns to quickly.


----------



## Cowboy254

My time out at the lady farmer's place has been a bit limited, partly due to rubbish weather, partly due to family commitments. And work I suppose. The fallen peppermint that I had mostly cut up needed splitting. When I was last there I split a few bits and put them out where they were easily visible so I could see where I was to find it as the log was hidden from view by blackberries when driving up . A wombat had dug a thoroughfare under the log previously and I found his home at the end of the log.




He obviously didn't appreciate the noise when I cut up the log so he kicked over the little split pile I put out there as a marker.




I'm surprised he didn't take a dump on it as well, that's what they normally do.

So it was time to start swingin.




Peppermint is usually easy splitting but this was presenting some problems, dunno why. The grain appeared more interlocked than usual. Or maybe I'm getting weaker. (sorry about the pics, the phone must have got a bit shmeary.)







And then it got dark. Beer o'clock!


----------



## Cowboy254

Toy4xchris said:


> So it's been a long while since I posted in here. Since my last post we moved cross country to NC and we are buying a house with this as just about 2acres worth of my back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting next month I should have some aftermath shots of this guy who came home with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash



"Honey, I just HAVE to go out and clear up some of that rubbish with my new chainsaw. See you in three weeks


----------



## dancan

Rain and drizzle here all day but at 40/50F or 4/10C a fire is still needed to keep the chill and dampness out .
I did go to the sellin woodpile and scrounged up the shorts and trim .






They don't stack well so I store them in garbage cans .
Drill holes in the bottoms if you don't have lids , don't ask how I know lol


----------



## Khntr85

What Well guys I had this huge red oak piece, and some other logs that were big and I needed to cut up.... I gladly put the 25" bar on the ms461 and headed out.... I tell ya every time I use this saw it makes me happy, it cuts hardwood with the 25" buried, really well...


----------



## Hoosk

Cowboy254 said:


> My time out at the lady farmer's place has been a bit limited, partly due to rubbish weather, partly due to family commitments. And work I suppose. The fallen peppermint that I had mostly cut up needed splitting. When I was last there I split a few bits and put them out where they were easily visible so I could see where I was to find it as the log was hidden from view by blackberries when driving up . A wombat had dug a thoroughfare under the log previously and I found his home at the end of the log.
> And then it got dark. Beer o'clock!



Our local equivalent; raccoons like to use tipped trees (or any other raised wood) for their bathroom, but it is awesome seeing, hearing your stories from "the other side. Not sure why, but wombat poo on a peppermint just made me smile, thanks!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Cowboy254 said:


> "Honey, I just HAVE to go out and clear up some of that rubbish with my new chainsaw. See you in three weeks


I told her the second she fell in love with the house and said she had to have it that I would be using that wood stove insert and I'd need a new chain saw to work the property and feed the stove lol. 

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> So, do you think you need both now that you have used both? When would you use the 241 that you couldn't use the 550? Does it feel that much lighter?


Heh. Need is a relative term. 

You can tell the 241 is lighter and slightly smaller running them back to back. 

Either of them could do a great job as the "small saw" in a stable and with porting the 550 pulls like a good 60 cc saw so it really could be the perfect one saw plan for someone who doesn't encounter wood over 24". 

For walking trail maintenance (my loop is about 2.5 miles) I'll probably use the 241 more as the pound of weight savings is noticeable. And I'll most likely run the new 14" bar on it most of the time.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Rain and drizzle here all day but at 40/50F or 4/10C a fire is still needed to keep the chill and dampness out .
> I did go to the sellin woodpile and scrounged up the shorts and trim .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't stack well so I store them in garbage cans .
> Drill holes in the bottoms if you don't have lids , don't ask how I know lol


Same temps and dampness here. Had the wood stove going for days now. Since the snowstorm last Thursday.


----------



## Hoosk

Long term endurance test continues on the drive belt as we scrounge up load after load of dead ash before it rots on the ground.


----------



## dancan

Kinda like yesterday today 43/48F or 6/9C with on and off drizzle 
Uglies , shorts and stubs in the furnace to keep the chill and dampness out , the draft is closed so a little bit of wood lasts a long time and my winters woodpile is untouched 
One of the rules of scrounging is when the fella that lets you cut on his property tells you where there's a leaner and broken tree , you thank him and go get it .











It made for a small load of black spruce and a maple 

I've seen a few fresh loads of logs lately and heard chainsaws running today , I wonder if it was for this years wood or next ...


----------



## Haywire

> Kinda like yesterday today 43/48F or 6/9C with on and off drizzle
> Uglies , shorts and stubs in the furnace to keep the chill and dampness out , the draft is closed so a little bit of wood lasts a long time and my winters woodpile is untouched


Yeah, I've been heating the house for about a month now on daily snag scrounges. Haven't had to raid the wood stacks yet either.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Kinda like yesterday today 43/48F or 6/9C with on and off drizzle
> Uglies , shorts and stubs in the furnace to keep the chill and dampness out , the draft is closed so a little bit of wood lasts a long time and my winters woodpile is untouched
> One of the rules of scrounging is when the fella that lets you cut on his property tells you where there's a leaner and broken tree , you thank him and go get it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made for a small load of black spruce and a maple
> 
> *I've seen a few fresh loads of logs lately and heard chainsaws running today , I wonder if it was for this years wood or next .*..



LOL - I always wonder that too.....

And if the chain has been sharpened recently due to the way the saw sounds as it is just dogging in the cut.


----------



## cantoo

I spent a couple hours in the bush today dragging tree length to the landing. There was about 5 or 6 logs in this pile when I started. They are combining the corn today so I should be able to start hauling out soon. Hopefully they won't plow it right away like last year. It's over 3 times as far to haul if I have to go around in the bush verses across the field. Good news was that the left side arm held out, the right side not so good. Damn hidden stump this time. Once the corn is off I will be able to pull straight out into the field instead of dragging thru the bush on curvy trails and catching crap.


----------



## PSUplowboy

cantoo said:


> I spent a couple hours in the bush today dragging tree length to the landing. There was about 5 or 6 logs in this pile when I started. They are combining the corn today so I should be able to start hauling out soon. Hopefully they won't plow it right away like last year. It's over 3 times as far to haul if I have to go around in the bush verses across the field. Good news was that the left side arm held out, the right side not so good. Damn hidden stump this time. Once the corn is off I will be able to pull straight out into the field instead of dragging thru the bush on curvy trails and catching crap.
> View attachment 534323
> View attachment 534324
> View attachment 534325
> View attachment 534326



I wonder if you could make a sled to drop the front of your logs on and then pull them out by the drawbar.


----------



## dancan

Cantoo , how are they getting hooked ? 
Doesn't the grapple have 1 end of the log up ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## cantoo

PSUplowboy, I have several attachments for pulling logs but I made this one so that I don't have to get off the tractor to hook up a chain. If I didn't break stuff then I wouldn't bother making it better.
dancan, my problem is I'm asking too much of a 35 hp tractor. The breaks/ bends are from pulling sideways and putting too much stress on the side arms. This time I was pulling a bigger log about 23" dia and about 30' long. the log was sideways to the trail and I had pulled it ahead abit and uncoupled then repositioned the tractor several times to get the log straight with the trail so I could pull it. I had the log straight and only had 1 bend in the trail to go around then straight run to the landing. Didn't see the stump in the brush and when I turned the end caught the stump and wouldn't allow it to whip straight. On a smaller log it would have either bent around the corner or just snapped the end off the log like a barber chair but this big one was too strong. It only takes a half second for crap to happen. Mostly just me being lazy.


----------



## PSUplowboy

cantoo said:


> PSUplowboy, I have several attachments for pulling logs but I made this one so that I don't have to get off the tractor to hook up a chain. If I didn't break stuff then I wouldn't bother making it better.
> dancan, my problem is I'm asking too much of a 35 hp tractor. The breaks/ bends are from pulling sideways and putting too much stress on the side arms. This time I was pulling a bigger log about 23" dia and about 30' long. the log was sideways to the trail and I had pulled it ahead abit and uncoupled then repositioned the tractor several times to get the log straight with the trail so I could pull it. I had the log straight and only had 1 bend in the trail to go around then straight run to the landing. Didn't see the stump in the brush and when I turned the end caught the stump and wouldn't allow it to whip straight. On a smaller log it would have either bent around the corner or just snapped the end off the log like a barber chair but this big one was too strong. It only takes a half second for crap to happen. Mostly just me being lazy.
> View attachment 534348
> View attachment 534349
> View attachment 534350



Nothing negative meant- just wondering. I'm sure it's nice to not get out of the seat - I gotta climb to get on my tractor. Sometimes I break something before I fix it, but with age I'm learning my time is better spent making something better before it breaks. Your grapple swivels right? Is the end of the log catching your tractor when you turn? Ever think of a 3pt caddy? Looks like you can turn fairly sharp. I cut on a small woodlot sometimes and it's hard to get a wagon everywhere. I've drug trees out but try to avoid that as much as possible as it seems to take longer all together for me. The 3pt grapple interests me, but it's so steep around me that a winch should probably come first.


----------



## cantoo

PSUplowboy, I'm cutting in a fairly tight bush well at least the trails are tight. I don't own the bush and can only remove ash and poplar so I can't make the trails as straight as I would like. The ends of the logs are catching other trees as I make the bends, small logs bend, big ones break stuff. I usually cut the big stuff to 24' long before I drag but been getting lazy. I've got neck, back and knee issues so getting on and off the tractor less is my goal. This winter I will likely make another rear grapple but with a real short pole on it to stop the leverage issue. It's nice having the long pole so I can reach over stumps but it isn't really needed especially as I cut more and more trees and have more room to move around.


----------



## PSUplowboy

cantoo said:


> PSUplowboy, I'm cutting in a fairly tight bush well at least the trails are tight. I don't own the bush and can only remove ash and poplar so I can't make the trails as straight as I would like. The ends of the logs are catching other trees as I make the bends, small logs bend, big ones break stuff. I usually cut the big stuff to 24' long before I drag but been getting lazy. I've got neck, back and knee issues so getting on and off the tractor less is my goal. This winter I will likely make another rear grapple but with a real short pole on it to stop the leverage issue. It's nice having the long pole so I can reach over stumps but it isn't really needed especially as I cut more and more trees and have more room to move around.



It'd be neat to make one like an extendahoe- extend it to grab and pull it in close to reduce leverage.


----------



## benp

Holy cow. What a weekend. 

After tonight hell has frozen over. 

Neighbor texted me to come out to the shop. 

I walk out to find this. 





Absolutely awesome!!!!!!!

Needs a rewind. Rascal is mint. Can't wait to use it!!!

I told the neighbor "you know I'm going to lose street cred right?"

He said yeah.....I thought about that. 

Well just use it for splitting the mass cuttings at the pile. [emoji2]

You can still fiskars up the scrounging.

Fair enough


----------



## jr27236

Are you telling us he gave that to you!!!


----------



## benp

I'm his gardener/watchdog. 

He's my best friend and my land lord. He also lives 10ft away. 

Land lord in this situation to me doesn't fit so I say neighbor. 

I take care of the firewood too. 

For whatever reason this came home bumping along behind the dually tonight. 

I don't ask.


----------



## jr27236

What is that a 22, 25 ton?


----------



## square1

benp said:


> I told the neighbor "you know I'm going to lose street cred right?"
> 
> He said yeah.....I thought about that.
> 
> Well just use it for splitting the mass cuttings at the pile. [emoji2]
> 
> You can still fiskars up the scrounging.
> 
> Fair enough



After hand splitting 12~13 cord a year for the past 6 years I got a hydraulic splitter at the beginning of last season. One day late in the season I ran out of fuel for the splitter with about 1/2 cord to go to finish the load. "No problem" I thought, "I'll just finish it off with the Fiskars,sledge, and wedges." Darn near killed me


----------



## benp

jr27236 said:


> What is that a 22, 25 ton?



It says 28 ton.


----------



## Cowboy254

square1 said:


> After hand splitting 12~13 cord a year for the past 6 years I got a hydraulic splitter at the beginning of last season. One day late in the season I ran out of fuel for the splitter with about 1/2 cord to go to finish the load. "No problem" I thought, "I'll just finish it off with the Fiskars,sledge, and wedges." Darn near killed me



I worry about this. I've always scorned hydro splitters, figuring that if you can't split it by hand, you're just not hitting it hard enough and you need to man up! But..... my body is starting to have second thoughts. Bits of me hurt that didn't used to hurt. The maul seems to have become heavier. Maybe it is oxidation of the steel of the head of the maul that is adding extra oxygen ounces and makes it that much harder to swing? Yes, that must be it. I probably need to sharpen it. Yes, that must be it. Heck, I only bothered to noodle a few bits this season as previously I was more than happy to swing the maul full tilt 20 times to knock a bit of grey box or blue gum apart. Maybe I should have another beer. Yes, that must be it.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I worry about this. I've always scorned hydro splitters, figuring that if you can't split it by hand, you're just not hitting it hard enough and you need to man up! But..... my body is starting to have second thoughts. Bits of me hurt that didn't used to hurt. The maul seems to have become heavier. Maybe it is oxidation of the steel of the head of the maul that is adding extra oxygen ounces and makes it that much harder to swing? Yes, that must be it. I probably need to sharpen it. Yes, that must be it. Heck, I only bothered to noodle a few bits this season as previously I was more than happy to swing the maul full tilt 20 times to knock a bit of grey box or blue gum apart. Maybe I should have another beer. Yes, that must be it.


all of the above Cowboy. especially the  part. have a slab for me.


----------



## hardpan

Haywire said:


> Cuttin' spruce snags out of a swampy spring creek bed today. Sorry for the fuzzy pics, I think my camera got a bit damp. haha
> The little Ox-Head hookeroon I recently picked up worked a treat!



Cute little guy and a good manufacturer. I have been wondering about those short ones. Fills the gap between pulp hook and long hookeroon.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> After hand splitting 12~13 cord a year for the past 6 years I got a hydraulic splitter at the beginning of last season. One day late in the season I ran out of fuel for the splitter with about 1/2 cord to go to finish the load. "No problem" I thought, "I'll just finish it off with the Fiskars,sledge, and wedges." Darn near killed me


I still enjoy hand splitting but to a point. 1/2 to a cord is still a good workout but small enough of a task to be enjoyable. Otherwise I'd rather pull the lever!


----------



## svk

Happy Halloween scroungers!

Everyone run their orange and green saws today?!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Happy Halloween scroungers!
> 
> Everyone run their orange and green saws today?!


 yup! smoking trout that we caught yesterday .. 13 rainbows... pics in the "A.S." the great outdoors threads. so did run the saw long enough to cut a 2.5 gal bucket of dry/green oak....


----------



## VinceGU05

Had a blow over on the weekend. Was great cause to get my ported 441, 084 fresh from rebuild and yet to drop in wood 090 for a gallop [emoji16]


----------



## Haywire

svk, I didn't know you were a swami!


----------



## Cowboy254

VinceGU05 said:


> Had a blow over on the weekend. Was great cause to get my ported 441, 084 fresh from rebuild and yet to drop in wood 090 for a gallop [emoji16]



Red gum scrounge! Can't go past that, such great burning wood. Convenient of those two standing next to each other to fall over too. 

SE Melb, that's where I grew up.


----------



## VinceGU05

Well how about that !![emoji1360]
Yeah both in swampy ground and with the strong gale force winds of late. 
Fantastic wood to cut too. Nice and clean and green.


----------



## jr27236

Those look like they barely have a root hold in the ground


----------



## dancan

VinceGU05 said:


> Had a blow over on the weekend. Was great cause to get my ported 441, 084 fresh from rebuild and yet to drop in wood 090 for a gallop [emoji16]



Sure hope you pulled them stumps upright and got both them butt ends lol


----------



## dancan

BTW , I own 4 splitters , not one of them are at home .
98% of the wood I have at home has been split by hand .


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> svk, I didn't know you were a swami!


I'm Yogi Brush Ape for Halloween.


----------



## cantoo

Got my 3 pth hitch arms and the top link bent back straight, well as straight as they will ever be. Heated it up several times and drove over it with the forklift at work. Put it back on the tractor and remounted the grapple tonight. Hopefully have time after work some night this week to go play again. They combined about 150 acres of corn yesterday and then decided to do the farm across the road today so still the 100 acres where I cut to do yet before I have my shortcut back. Now if only the rain holds up so I can do some hauling. I have a few loads of 12' logs sold and have no logs at home so need to get cracking.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> BTW , I own 4 splitters , not one of them are at home .
> 98% of the wood I have at home has been split by hand .


But I'm gonna drag one home soon lol
Cantoo , sounds like an awesome scrounging honeyhole !

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Erik B

Tree service was here on Friday to drop some trees that were close to the house and polebarn. Couldn't get the one tree I really wanted down because the lawn was too soft to get their bucket truck close enough. They climbed that tree and found a split starting in the first major crotch about 25 feet up. I do have some work getting these dead elms cut up. There was a pileated wood



pecker doing some scrounging as well.


----------



## zogger

I got tricked! Latest maple scrounge was nasty twisty, slow going splitting..meh..anywho, GF scrounged up some epic carving skills! BOO!


----------



## svk

Nice work Mrs Zog!

@Erik B looks like some nice wood and close to home!


----------



## Cowboy254

VinceGU05 said:


> Well how about that !![emoji1360]
> Yeah both in swampy ground and with the strong gale force winds of late.
> Fantastic wood to cut too. Nice and clean and green.



What suburb was the scrounge? When I was in short pants I lived in Mt Waverley.


----------



## VinceGU05

Cowboy254 said:


> What suburb was the scrounge? When I was in short pants I lived in Mt Waverley.



Ha! I grew up in glen Waverley. 
This wood was in carrum downs.


----------



## VinceGU05

dancan said:


> Sure hope you pulled them stumps upright and got both them butt ends lol



We milled the longer piece today [emoji16][emoji1360]






















Then visited my mate up north. Talked crap, got parts and got another trailer load. I am stuffed !!!


----------



## jr27236

My tapatalk gave me the notification from vinces update: 
"We MILKED the longer piece today" I was like " what " ???? Damn typo gave me a blond moment
Damn auto spell/correct, I just turned all that off becuase it was driving me crazy. NOW I CANT SPELL.


----------



## JustJeff

VinceGU05 said:


> We milked the longer piece today [emoji16][emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then visited my mate up north. Talked crap, got parts and got another trailer load. I am stuffed !!!


That's beautiful wood!


----------



## JustJeff

Came home from work and it was 20 degrees. (That's warm for y'all who don't speak centigrade). Felt like doing something. Snowed last week and my splitter is put away in its winter hiding spot so I pulled out Excalibur (ms460) and noodled a couple rounds of gnarly maple. This little pile is from one round. Lots left where that came from. Here's to gorgeous fall days!


----------



## Hinerman

Another load of red oak, 20 rounds of 24-28" diameter:


----------



## Tenderfoot

Benjo said:


> I'll concur on the service and prices from Performance Outdoor Equipment and the Tsumura/Total Super Bars. I've been too cheap to get the lightweight versions, but the regular solid 32" TSB I just got for my 385 cost $89+$10 shipping, which is the same price as an oregon powermatch from baileys except POE ships much faster to the east coast. I don't hate oregons, but I've worn out 2 even with my very sporadic cutting, so for the same price I'll go Total.
> 
> I'd never heard of those bars until I bought a 50 Rancher from the mid-'80s that had one on it, not much ink left, just the tsumura engraving. Bar looked trashed, but upon inspection was in pretty great shape despite some hard use (I think it came on an old Jonsered originally, guy had manuals and receipts from 49sp from 1981). Anyway, it's an odd size (.325 68DL, essentially 17") but I bought a few loops and use it regularly. Picked up a 20 as well. Plus, I won't have to cry over my loss if a tree decides it wants to ruin one.



My only issue with them is that they flex a lot compared to the Cannon. If they hold up like it I will switch over as my cannons wear out, they are just so much lighter and the flex does not seem to impede accurate cuts. It is nice that I went from a 24 to a 28 and the saw balances the same, or close to it. If someone made a bar as stiff as a Cannon and as light as a TSB light I would pay good money for it. 

I always buy the Oregon's for $90 with the two chains from Baileys if I get an Oregon brand bad, still good. I have a 20 in Oregon I use on my 576 when I need it. I impulse purchased the Cannon and have been very happy with it. I think I have wore out one in the last two years though between my 2 saws. Not a lot of cutting really. Probably wore out 8 or 12 chains though. I have probably 20 loops of good chains and 8 or 10 safety chains I am rotating though. Running the oilers wide open seems to help with bar wear along with cleaning it twice a day when I change chains at lunch time and at the end of the day. Flip it both times.

I honestly figure that the bars are about the cheapest part of the equation so I never really worry about their cost. I enjoy cutting with a good bar so I pay up for it. For me, a bar costs the same 6 full work days worth of oil and gas costs (gal of bar oil per day at $12.75 and 2.5 gal of gas at ~$3.00 counting mix oil costs). Count in chains (go through a chain every 6 or 7 days, $12-$18), clutches (every 3 or 4 chains, $25), and all the rest they seem even cheaper. Id use lower oil settings but I really dont notice much more oil left at the end of the day in the jug. Maybe another 2 tanks worth, but not much. Rather run out of oil sooner then have to go wait on a good bar. My local saw shop guy knows next to nothing and is utterly unhelpful. And charges damn near $20 a gallon for bar oil!


----------



## MustangMike

The bar oil at TS for $6 works great.


----------



## MustangMike

Was up at the cabin for the WE with MechanicMatt and a friend of his, will need to catch up reading a few pages here when I get time.

We set up two more stands, saw grouse, a deer and a bald eagle, and hauled 2 Cherry and 3 Ash logs down to the cabin and got them all cut & split for winter fire wood. The new cabin (20 X 24 - 2 floors) is much bigger than the old cabin (12 X 20 - 1 + 1/3 floors) and that stove can consume a lot of wood on a cold night! The MS440 got a good workout and cut everything very quickly. The area has been logged, so nothing exceeds it's 20" bar, making it about the perfect saw. My one 044 is a little stronger, but I like having the compression relief to restart it after it is warm. Makes drop starting much easier IMO. With the mods I have done to it (no porting), it will out cut a stock 460.

Got rained out 3 separate times on Sunday, so no pics! But overall, I was pleased with what we accomplished. We saw a doe, and a lot of buck sign, so that bodes well for the season, we will see. There is really never a lot of deer up there, too many of the locals subsistence hunt, and they designated it an antler restriction area (min 3 points a side), which makes it all the more difficult. Not many deer up there make it to that age.


----------



## jr27236

Tenderfoot, why dont you buy your bar oil somewhere else. You can get the gal of Poulan b&c oil at walmart for $7, or even better @$6 at TS as stated., thats a huge savings compared to what your paying. Also you burn a clutch out every month?


----------



## VinceGU05

jr27236 said:


> My tapatalk gave me the notification from vinces update:
> "We MILKED the longer piece today" I was like " what " ???? Damn typo gave me a blond moment
> Damn auto spell/correct, I just turned all that off becuase it was driving me crazy. NOW I CANT SPELL.


lol normally i proof read it. i guess i was a bit tuckered out last nite from the big day lol


----------



## Tenderfoot

jr27236 said:


> Tenderfoot, why dont you buy your bar oil somewhere else. You can get the gal of Poulan b&c oil at walmart for $7, or even better @$6 at TS as stated., thats a huge savings compared to what your paying. Also you burn a clutch out every month?


Non stop bar buried in hardwood is tough on things. I go though a clutch DRUM every 6 or 8 months (I replace when I can see wear), actual clutch probably about every bar. I did not write that out accurately. 

Also, refuse to support walmart or the big box stores. Offshoring labor and treating employees like trash is not a recipe for getting my money. Only willing to support local guys who treat their employees well. I get my bar oil from a guy who actually pays his employees more then $7.00/hr and it is reflected in his service. When I have the cash Ill buy a 55 gal drum and stop fussing with jugs.


----------



## svk

I agree that Poulan oil from WM is good stuff. The previous stuff sold at WM in the black jug with blue label was a little thin and not real tacky.


----------



## svk

Starting tomorrow I've got a couple of aspen that need bucking and may drop one more geriatric aspen into my cabin yard. Will be spending the next ten days up there getting ready for deer hunting opener on Saturday then hunting hopefully until I get something. A couple more hours on the brush saw as well to put the finishing touches on my trails. 

I have three saws that need rings seated/reseated so I'll be rotating duties between the 241/550/272.


----------



## jr27236

Also, refuse to support walmart or the big box stores. Offshoring labor and treating employees like trash is not a recipe for getting my money. Only willing to support local guys who treat their employees well. I get my bar oil from a guy who actually pays his employees more then $7.00/hr and it is reflected in his service. When I have the cash Ill buy a 55 gal drum and stop fussing with jugs.[/QUOTE]




In your situation with you using that much oil, I would think youd be able to find it at that rate (7-8) gallon, because of buying in large bulk. I get the not supporting Walmart and whole heartedly agree with supporting the local guy (if hes good of course) but if that local guy is charging you $12 per gal in bulk, I might rethink or negotiate a better price. Less daily running costs equal more money in your pocket for something better for you or your family.


----------



## Tenderfoot

You are right, but in CT where I live that is bulk pricing (case of 6) by me and shipping costs are so high given that it is hazmat. I need to work on insurance. Saving $4 a day (so for the year maybe $200-$240) on oil is peanuts compared to getting liability, workman's comp, and a truck insurance policy. Every month I pay out $600-$700 on insurance for just me, no employees. Firewood is a growing part of my business and what I am shifting my focus to, but my bread and butter is construction and landscaping. I need to bill $45-$50 a working hour this time of year to make money. If I spend an hour saving $40 it is a wash and Id rather be working.


----------



## Marshy

Not a scrounge per say but a good chuckle for you all. Little lengthy.

Due to the mild winter last year, last years firewood leftovers were left under a tarp which happened to be a great environment for fungus and mold to grow. Most of it was crappy soft maple anyways but has some cherry too. I listed it for sale on facebook as good outdoor boiler wood that I didn't want. I received a message from a kid that wanted some, he lives about 45 mins north. I said sure, I'll even help ya load it, night or day didn't matter, come get it. Two younger guys (18-22?) show up with a big 4 door F350 diesel truck with a short flatbed. I hopped in my Chevy Traverse and took them down the road to the wood pile thats in the corner of my field. The firewood pile was closest to the entrance (which I should have told them) but I pulled in and drove around my log pile and pointed my lights on the pile from the other side. Well, they first managed to get stuck in 2WD trying to make it around the end of the wood pile. I hopped out of my car I run over and tell them its closest to the entrance and it would be easiest if they back out to the road and then backed in to the pile. Keep in mind, the ground was a little greasy but not muddy and they have good tires. He backs up two truck lengths and was too far to the side so he tries to correct and ends up way off the edge of my drive stuck (WTF, he was only 4-5 truck lengths off the road). I had to go get my 4x4 tractor and pull him out! The kid could not back that truck up for the life of him. As we loaded his truck they told me they were stationed at the base up north and were going to use the wood for a bon fire with his unit. They ended up taking about half a face cord in total. I had maybe 2 fc to get rid of an had it advertised as all for $40. I asked them what it was worth to them and he said $40, I said how about $20 but he said no $40 for it and because I got them out with the tractor lol. I didn't argue and had to direct him out since he still didn't back all the way out after I pulled him out. The funniest part is if he looked on craigslist he could have probably found split/seasoned firewood for $55 per F/C locally to him and skipped the 1.5 hour round trip!


----------



## svk

That's pretty funny. Well you know what they say about life being the journey not the destination. I'm sure they won't forget that trip!


----------



## Cowboy254

VinceGU05 said:


> lol normally i proof read it. i guess i was a bit tuckered out last nite from the big day lol



I don't blame you. Milking a red gum is tiring work!


----------



## jr27236

Cowboy254 said:


> I don't blame you. Milking a red gum is tiring work!


Hahahaha!!


----------



## JustJeff

Marshy said:


> Not a scrounge per say but a good chuckle for you all. Little lengthy.
> 
> Due to the mild winter last year, last years firewood leftovers were left under a tarp which happened to be a great environment for fungus and mold to grow. Most of it was crappy soft maple anyways but has some cherry too. I listed it for sale on facebook as good outdoor boiler wood that I didn't want. I received a message from a kid that wanted some, he lives about 45 mins north. I said sure, I'll even help ya load it, night or day didn't matter, come get it. Two younger guys (18-22?) show up with a big 4 door F350 diesel truck with a short flatbed. I hopped in my Chevy Traverse and took them down the road to the wood pile thats in the corner of my field. The firewood pile was closest to the entrance (which I should have told them) but I pulled in and drove around my log pile and pointed my lights on the pile from the other side. Well, they first managed to get stuck in 2WD trying to make it around the end of the wood pile. I hopped out of my car I run over and tell them its closest to the entrance and it would be easiest if they back out to the road and then backed in to the pile. Keep in mind, the ground was a little greasy but not muddy and they have good tires. He backs up two truck lengths and was too far to the side so he tries to correct and ends up way off the edge of my drive stuck (WTF, he was only 4-5 truck lengths off the road). I had to go get my 4x4 tractor and pull him out! The kid could not back that truck up for the life of him. As we loaded his truck they told me they were stationed at the base up north and were going to use the wood for a bon fire with his unit. They ended up taking about half a face cord in total. I had maybe 2 fc to get rid of an had it advertised as all for $40. I asked them what it was worth to them and he said $40, I said how about $20 but he said no $40 for it and because I got them out with the tractor lol. I didn't argue and had to direct him out since he still didn't back all the way out after I pulled him out. The funniest part is if he looked on craigslist he could have probably found split/seasoned firewood for $55 per F/C locally to him and skipped the 1.5 hour round trip!


I get a few campfire guys every year. Always happy to pay whatever. Way cheaper than buying bundles from the local store. I get guys coming from up to 45 minutes away. Even try to tell them about local guys but once people see an ad with a picture and talk to me, they seem to want to make the trip. I usually try to save a couple cords of soft maple or poplar for those guys cause it doesn't matter in a bonfire.


----------



## svk

Ran the 272 finally and put a little more time on the 550 and 241. 

Bucked up a tree I had dropped earlier this fall and got the top cleaned up on a aspen that literally broke off halfway up and landed right on top of the birch tree I had bucked this spring.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Ran the 272 finally and put a little more time on the 550 and 241.
> 
> Bucked up a tree I had dropped earlier this fall and got the top cleaned up on a aspen that literally broke off halfway up and landed right on top of the birch tree I had bucked this spring.
> 
> View attachment 534835
> View attachment 534836
> View attachment 534837
> View attachment 534838


How does the 562 compare now that you have the 550 back from the saw spa?


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> How does the 562 compare now that you have the 550 back from the saw spa?


Haven't ran them back to back yet. It's going to be close I'd say. 

I want to get as many hours as I can on these three saws (241/550/272) before Christmas to get the rings seated and AT readjusted on the 550. Then when I go out to cut for fun I'll wrap the 550 and 562 up in matching loops of square file and see how things shake out.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I've been swingin again.




Took a while. Some of that peppermint grain was ok but other bits were more interlocked and had to hit it a fair few times to make inroads. Perhaps since it was on top of the ridge and more exposed to the wind the got knocked around a bit more during its lifetime. Anyway, made a coupla piles one for me in the foreground and one for the lady farmer at the back.




Then, in a bit of a rare event for me since I like swinging the maul, I had a noodle (my soft girly hands were getting a bit blistery).




I must say, it was kinda fun with my new limbing saw which sprays noodles forward as well as chucking them out the back which the 460 doesn't do so much. I'll finish splitting those partially noodled rounds another time. It was a nice afternoon out on the ridge.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll be delivering another 1/2 cord tomorrow AM, but here are a few pic from the hike the wife & I took with the dogs on Tue. Went to So Mt Beacon, and partly up the fire tower (was very windy, which made it feel cold). It is the highest Mt between the Catskills and the Ocean.

Nice views of the Hudson River, Beacon/Newburg Bridge, Beacon Reservoir, and Stewart airport is across the river in the pic. The fire tower restoration was done as a project last year by the guys at Camp Smith.

While many of the Sugar Maples have dropped their leaves, the forest around this Mt is mostly Oak, and the leaves are still mostly on.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I'll be delivering another 1/2 cord tomorrow AM, but here are a few pic from the hike the wife & I took with the dogs on Tue. Went to So Mt Beacon, and partly up the fire tower (was very windy, which made it feel cold). It is the highest Mt between the Catskills and the Ocean.
> 
> Nice views of the Hudson River, Beacon/Newburg Bridge, Beacon Reservoir, and Stewart airport is across the river in the pic. The fire tower restoration was done as a project last year by the guys at Camp Smith.
> 
> While many of the Sugar Maples have dropped their leaves, the forest around this Mt is mostly Oak, and the leaves are still mostly on.


Nice pics. The rock formation in your area is amazing to me, so is all the oak.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Feel horrible sawing these into firewood, but I do not have any good way to mill them. A few of these logs were 13' 6" on the dot when I started, but it is cheaper to dump the wood over selling it for a lot of the local guys. So it winds up in the yard. I wear a 13 3E boot for scale. I think most are 18-22in dia. 

I mis-titled the 'red pine' image. I cannot remember the species. Vaguely yellowish wood with Oak-like bark. Smells like pitch pine to me.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy said:


> Nice pics. The rock formation in your area is amazing to me, so is all the oak.



In a lot of places up there, the exposed granite clearly shows the glacial striations, really cool IMO. Breackneck Ridge is near by, and granite from there was used at West Point, the Brooklyn Bridge, and the steps of the Capital Building in Albany.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well guys I am in business to burn for the year. Just had a small crack in the flue cleaned up by the chimney sweep. Now I can get back to trying to get ready for my archery vacation next week. 

I upgraded my headlamp after killing 3 $20 ones in 3 years. I use these all the time hunting, fishing, home improvement, hauling wood in to the house. It was just time to invest in a better light.


----------



## jr27236

Your gonna look like a locomotive with that thing lol 
Nice light.


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks. It's bright that's for sure. It has some extra features that I'm curious to see how they work. Like blue tooth to my phone so I can see how much run time is left and adjust the lighting to the activity. I hope all that works. I really wanted the 300 lumens all the rest is a bonus.


----------



## captjack

Nice 60/70 ft oak - nice and straight - will split up easy - should make boards out of trunk but..... Thats a JD5400 TRACTOR to put the size in perspective


----------



## jr27236

So I purchased a pretty cool tool, thought it may come in handy and for the sale price of $16 shipped I figured I cant go wrong if it is more of a gimmick. It is called the "woodcutters helper" I thought it could help speed things along and give me more uniform lengths, because I need 16" and anything larger I need to start angling and such. You adjust that white ring out (max is 16"from magnet) and stick it to the side of the bar and mark out the log with your chain and move right along taping away with the white ring in the previous notch, then remove it from the bar and cut away at your marks. This may of been talked about before (Its probably been around longer than I lol) and many might find this a waste, but looks to me like I wont have to measure out and mark out 16" intervals anymore. Yes I can eyeball lengths but uniform is what im trying to get out of this and might even make stacking easier?


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> So I purchased a pretty cool tool, thought it may come in handy and for the sale price of $16 shipped I figured I cant go wrong if it is more of a gimmick. It is called the "woodcutters helper" I thought it could help speed things along and give me more uniform lengths, because I need 16" and anything larger I need to start angling and such. You adjust that white ring out (max is 16"from magnet) and stick it to the side of the bar and mark out the log with your chain and move right along taping away with the white ring in the previous notch, then remove it from the bar and cut away at your marks. This may of been talked about before (Its probably been around longer than I lol) and many might find this a waste, but looks to me like I wont have to measure out and mark out 16" intervals anymore. Yes I can eyeball lengths but uniform is what im trying to get out of this and might even make stacking easier?




So you stick in on the bar. Measure. Then remove from bar and make the cut? @farmer steve does something similar but he uses a 16" archer arrow. He is quick and efficient. That arrow never leaves his hand he measures moves the saw and makes the cut. You can probably do similar with that tool. For me the on and off the bar would get tedious. I wonder if you can stick that on one of your felling spikes or bar nuts and get close enough to rock and roll with out the on/off. 

Looking at this more. If I was you I would use this as a great excuse to get the outer dawg for your saw. That sucker is a slab of metal that you could stick that magnet to and really be productive.


----------



## jr27236

Haven't used yet, but you stick it (magnet) to the bar as pictured. Then from the white ring to the end of the log, mark your first 16" by making a small cut in the bark, then put the white ring in that cut and mark the next 16" out with another notch cut. Repeat as necessary and then remove the tool and cut all your marks, it has to go fast I'd assume.
Putting it on the spike wont give you the measurement you need for the bar. Below is a picture of the instructions to understand better then i can explain lol.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> So you stick in on the bar. Measure. Then remove from bar and make the cut? @farmer steve does something similar but he uses a 16" archer arrow. He is quick and efficient. That arrow never leaves his hand he measures moves the saw and makes the cut. You can probably do similar with that tool. For me the on and off the bar would get tedious. I wonder if you can stick that on one of your felling spikes or bar nuts and get close enough to rock and roll with out the on/off.
> 
> Looking at this more. If I was you I would use this as a great excuse to get the outer dawg for your saw. That sucker is a slab of metal that you could stick that magnet to and really be productive.


 thanks Trevor. next time your here we'll make a video.


----------



## jr27236

Hell i guess i could of just used any fixed 16" and do what he does. I wanted to see what this item was though and how'd it work. Guess it wasn't a total waste lol


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> thanks Trevor. next time your here we'll make a video.


Only if you are running a husky


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Only if you are running a husky


ok we'll get @James Miller here to so we can call it a GTG and i'll be good to go. (for the rest of youse guys see my sig)


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> Hell i guess i could of just used any fixed 16" and do what he does. I wanted to see what this item was though and how'd it work. Guess it wasn't a total waste lol



If it was me I would slap it on the outer dawg of the husky between bar nuts and work the log from left to right. It would be quick and easy. Make a cut move the saw until at the end of the tool. Make a cut and repeat. No one and off. Does that saw have a mag clutch cover? I'm not sure if the magnet will stick to the magnesium but it would could be worth a shot. Heck I think that is a great tool if you can find a way to attach it to make the measurement and not have to remove it.


I just read your post about the instructions and it makes sense. You could get a lot done that way. I just dont like the attachment to the bar. If that thing were to catch the chain somehow it will be coming your way very fast. But attaching it else where could still get you the same measurement you want, you will just need to adjust the little white disk to compensate for distance from the bar.


----------



## dancan

Here's a measuring stick , I almost thot of buying it .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> thanks Trevor. next time your here we'll make a video.


I'll be looking forward to said video .


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> If it was me I would slap it on the outer dawg of the husky between bar nuts and work the log from left to right. It would be quick and easy. Make a cut move the saw until at the end of the tool. Make a cut and repeat. No one and off. Does that saw have a mag clutch cover? I'm not sure if the magnet will stick to the magnesium but it would could be worth a shot. Heck I think that is a great tool if you can find a way to attach it to make the measurement and not have to remove it.
> 
> 
> I just read your post about the instructions and it makes sense. You could get a lot done that way. I just dont like the attachment to the bar. If that thing were to catch the chain somehow it will be coming your way very fast. But attaching it else where could still get you the same measurement you want, you will just need to adjust the little white disk to compensate for distance from the bar.


This sawing stuff is gettin a bit complex for me, so when do you move the stick, or is it the white thing I move I'm so confused .


----------



## Tenderfoot

I always cut to powerhead length on my saw or bar length on my smaller saw. Both work out to be about 17 inches long.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> ok we'll get @James Miller here to so we can call it a GTG and i'll be good to go. (for the rest of youse guys see my sig)


I'm in. I might even bring the ms250


----------



## svk

Did some more cutting this evening. 

More big aspen from around the yard. One was threatening my sauna and I had dropped the tree a few weeks ago. Then dropped the lower half of the one that broke off halfway up. Finally cleaned up an uprooted aspen that was completely solid nearly to the crown. 

Appears I lost the coil on the 272 after the first tree so the 550 did the rest of the honors. 






Finally tackled this thing that has been looming over my trail for a few years. I bucked from the crown up towards where it was wedged. It did lift up the short end once I worked towards it and took the weight of the crown off of it. Finally used to polesaw on the other side of the pinch and the whole thing came down in a heap. 



Ran the 2186 and 241 also but no pics.


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold was up at the cabin in the Spring, and we had an Ash log to cut up. He measures all his firewood, and suggested I do it so it will stack better. I asked him how long he wanted them, and he replied 18". I cut six pieces (by eye). Harold, a carpenter, grabbed a tape measure and proceeded to measure them. He then started cursing at me. Every piece was +/- 1/4" of 18". (I got lucky, but don't tell him, he thinks I'm real good!)


----------



## chucker

MustangMike said:


> My friend Harold was up at the cabin in the Spring, and we had an Ash log to cut up. He measures all his firewood, and suggested I do it so it will stack better. I asked him how long he wanted them, and he replied 18". I cut six pieces (by eye). Harold, a carpenter, grabbed a tape measure and proceeded to measure them. He then started cursing at me. Every piece was +/- 1/4" of 18". (I got lucky, but don't tell him, he thinks I'm real good!)


mike, you are the man! and some times it's hard to be humble?? lol but when your good, you are great!


----------



## chucker

svk, you are getting the deer in your woods to trained! giving them the path of least resistance to the freezer. more of a freeway to the happy hunting grounds ..lol.. good hunting bud!


----------



## JustJeff

jr27236 said:


> So I purchased a pretty cool tool, thought it may come in handy and for the sale price of $16 shipped I figured I cant go wrong if it is more of a gimmick. It is called the "woodcutters helper" I thought it could help speed things along and give me more uniform lengths, because I need 16" and anything larger I need to start angling and such. You adjust that white ring out (max is 16"from magnet) and stick it to the side of the bar and mark out the log with your chain and move right along taping away with the white ring in the previous notch, then remove it from the bar and cut away at your marks. This may of been talked about before (Its probably been around longer than I lol) and many might find this a waste, but looks to me like I wont have to measure out and mark out 16" intervals anymore. Yes I can eyeball lengths but uniform is what im trying to get out of this and might even make stacking easier?


I NEED this thing!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Tap n cut. I love this thing. 






sent from a field


----------



## Haywire

jr27236 said:


> So I purchased a pretty cool tool, thought it may come in handy and for the sale price of $16 shipped I figured I cant go wrong if it is more of a gimmick. It is called the "woodcutters helper" I thought it could help speed things along and give me more uniform lengths, because I need 16" and anything larger I need to start angling and such. You adjust that white ring out (max is 16"from magnet) and stick it to the side of the bar and mark out the log with your chain and move right along taping away with the white ring in the previous notch, then remove it from the bar and cut away at your marks. This may of been talked about before (Its probably been around longer than I lol) and many might find this a waste, but looks to me like I wont have to measure out and mark out 16" intervals anymore. Yes I can eyeball lengths but uniform is what im trying to get out of this and might even make stacking easier?



Dang, that there's fancy! I'm still using my Spencer tape and a lumber crayon...I need to get with the times! Haha


----------



## jr27236

chipper1 said:


> This sawing stuff is gettin a bit complex for me, so when do you move the stick, or is it the white thing I move I'm so confused .


Lol. Sorry[emoji13] didn't think this would create such a buzz. Heres a couple of pics (of the origonal not the newer orange one) and a video that looks like its from years ago lol.







That one is mounted on the felling spike as suggested by @nomad_archer

And heres a video link of it in use.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> svk, you are getting the deer in your woods to trained! giving them the path of least resistance to the freezer. more of a freeway to the happy hunting grounds ..lol.. good hunting bud!


I'll try my best! Not many around!


----------



## svk

I can imagine those measuring sticks are great out in a log pile but wouldn't they get caught in brush out in the woods?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I'll try my best! Not many around!


? might try reducing the larger rodent population?


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Did some more cutting this evening.
> 
> More big aspen from around the yard. One was threatening my sauna and I had dropped the tree a few weeks ago. Then dropped the lower half of the one that broke off halfway up. Finally cleaned up an uprooted aspen that was completely solid nearly to the crown.
> 
> Appears I lost the coil on the 272 after the first tree so the 550 did the rest of the honors.
> 
> View attachment 535101
> View attachment 535102
> View attachment 535103
> 
> 
> Finally tackled this thing that has been looming over my trail for a few years. I bucked from the crown up towards where it was wedged. It did lift up the short end once I worked towards it and took the weight of the crown off of it. Finally used to polesaw on the other side of the pinch and the whole thing came down in a heap.
> View attachment 535104
> 
> 
> Ran the 2186 and 241 also but no pics.



Awesome SVK. Looks like awesome deer woods. I am slightly jealous since those woods look like the woods at deer camp and I am unable to make either of my regular deer hunting trips up there this year because of the new baby. So hunting around home for me. The woods around me still have the majority of the leaves on the trees.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I can imagine those measuring sticks are great out in a log pile but wouldn't they get caught in brush out in the woods?


That's where you need @MustangMike with his micrometer eyeballs and torque wrench fingers. Lmao!


----------



## JustJeff

I'm not that good, my 16" pieces range from 12-20. And I read a tape measure for a living! I'm going to get a gizmo for next year.


----------



## Philbert

We are on page # '911' for this thread - good information for emergency sources of firewood.

Philbert


----------



## benp

There is no way I am bucking up wood around any of you guys


----------



## woodenboater

jr27236 said:


> So I purchased a pretty cool tool, thought it may come in handy and for the sale price of $16 shipped I figured I cant go wrong if it is more of a gimmick. It is called the "woodcutters helper" I thought it could help speed things along and give me more uniform lengths, because I need 16" and anything larger I need to start angling and such. You adjust that white ring out (max is 16"from magnet) and stick it to the side of the bar and mark out the log with your chain and move right along taping away with the white ring in the previous notch, then remove it from the bar and cut away at your marks. This may of been talked about before (Its probably been around longer than I lol) and many might find this a waste, but looks to me like I wont have to measure out and mark out 16" intervals anymore. Yes I can eyeball lengths but uniform is what im trying to get out of this and might even make stacking easier?



Interesting, how does it work out overall ? I bought set of Quick Stix from Baileys years ago but have never used them. They attach to the Quick Stix bar nut (replaces original nut) which seems like a smart idea (leave them on while bucking etc). I actually prefer eyeballing and I can live with being off by half and inch or so. Stove hasn't complained yet lol


----------



## jr27236

woodenboater said:


> Interesting, how does it work out overall ? I bought set of Quick Stix from Baileys years ago but have never used them. They attach to the bar nut which seems like a smart idea (leave them on while bucking etc). I actually prefer eyeballing and I can live with being off by half and inch or so. Stove hasn't complained yet lol


Believe me eyeballing is all I did and it worked out just fine. I just saw this as a gotta try it gadget. Haven't tried it yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## woodenboater

they're inexpensive enough to try out. the ones I got had three lengths (14"-18"). keep them in the saw powerbox nonetheless. will have to stick it on next time and see if they're all that haha


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> Believe me eyeballing is all I did and it worked out just fine. I just saw this as a gotta try it gadget. Haven't tried it yet, but hopefully soon.



Let us know how it works out.

To be fair you are more than welcome to give me a hard time about the headlamp I bought that has all those 'must have' features. It is bright but has lots of "cool" features like reactive lighting where it adjusts brightness based on ambient light so things dont get washed out. Think of "M-tronic/Autotune" for a flashlight. It has a regular constant light mode. It also sync's with a fancy phone app where I can load different 'profiles' based on the activity I am doing. Yea all cool unnecessary stuff. The reactive part works really well so far and is pretty nice. The best part for me is the phone app gives me battery life and estimated burn time based on which setting I am using. For me that is very helpful especially when wondering the woods looking for a deer at the end of the day. The big selling point for me that it had a waterproof rating. I think moisture did in the last few headlamps I had.


----------



## jr27236

nomad_archer said:


> Let us know how it works out.
> 
> To be fair you are more than welcome to give me a hard time about the headlamp I bought that has all those 'must have' features. It is bright but has lots of "cool" features like reactive lighting where it adjusts brightness based on ambient light so things dont get washed out. Think of "M-tronic/Autotune" for a flashlight. It has a regular constant light mode. It also sync's with a fancy phone app where I can load different 'profiles' based on the activity I am doing. Yea all cool unnecessary stuff. The reactive part works really well so far and is pretty nice. The best part for me is the phone app gives me battery life and estimated burn time based on which setting I am using. For me that is very helpful especially when wondering the woods looking for a deer at the end of the day. The big selling point for me that it had a waterproof rating. I think moisture did in the last few headlamps I had.


No thats alright I wont give you a hard time about the flashlight from the future. Lol 
PS your never going to catch a dear wearing that thing, when they think a train is coming through the woods lol (ok I had too) 
All good i might go get that light myself, where did you pick it up?


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> No thats alright I wont give you a hard time about the flashlight from the future. Lol
> PS your never going to catch a dear wearing that thing, when they think a train is coming through the woods lol (ok I had too)
> All good i might go get that light myself, where did you pick it up?


Where else but Amazon.com. It is a Petzl reactik plus

Here's the spec's https://m.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/PERFORMANCE-headlamps/REACTIK-PLUS


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I sometimes measure with a 50' tape and lumber crayon. Sometimes I turn my 2188 90 degrees to the wood, eyeball from the tank to the rivet on the sprocket nose, and then resume cutting. Both ways work, and get it 'close enough' for my raggedy stacks. 
That being said, the magnet and stick combo are pretty sweet. I wish it came in 20".


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Awesome SVK. Looks like awesome deer woods. I am slightly jealous since those woods look like the woods at deer camp and I am unable to make either of my regular deer hunting trips up there this year because of the new baby. So hunting around home for me. The woods around me still have the majority of the leaves on the trees.


Thanks. Hunting used to be pretty good till the wolves got out of control. It is beautiful country nonetheless.


----------



## MustangMike

Hunted close to home this AM, still bow season, and likely had the best morning ever that I did not fire a shot!

Got in the climber a bit late, 7:30, was already daylight. 8:30 spotted a Red Fox 60 yds front right. Watched it for about 10 min, then a PU pulled up in front of a house and he slowly left. About 9:30 I was gonna call it, but I thought the leaves were moving down to the right, so I stayed put. About 5 min later a little one pops out. Goes about 50 yds (slowly), still no Mom. Then another little one pops out. Then a big doe and another little one. Then another little one and another big one. A few minutes later, the Buck is in the rear, looked to be about an 8 pt, they are all about 60 yds. The buck snorts and there is pandemonium, most of them go down hill, but 2 little ones circle up toward me and stop 30 yds from my stand, then they slowly drifted down also.

A few minutes later, another full size deer (no antlers) to the front right, coming across slowly about 50 yds away. I have a 50 yrd pin, but then I see a fox (not sure if it is the same one) in front of the deer headed diagonally toward me. The fox passed about 10 feet away, right under my stand, and I figured not to try at the deer unless it came closer. Was hoping the Buck would return again, but no such luck.

No shot, no deer, but it beat the heck out of not seeing anything! Oh, last time I saw a bunch of squirrels, but with that fox around they were no where to be found today! I think that is the most deer I have seen in a morning with the exception of when there are drives in progress.


----------



## nomad_archer

Dang @svk them wolves. I totally forgot about them. It's a shame some tree hugger decided they need re-introduced. Seems to me there was a pretty good reason the apex predators were hunted out of existence by our fore-fathers. But isn't that the debate.

@MustangMike sounds like a fun morning. Heck you only sit until 9:30. That's almost not worth getting all the hunting junk on, hauling out the climber and all that business. I could see if you were going to a ladder stand but man, lots of work for a few hours. Sounds like a great morning none the less.


----------



## svk

Didn't scrounge any wood (spent most of the day pitching brush from walking trails) but found this massive (for this area) trio of elms. These guys definitely missed the DED that wiped out the elms. These are the only pre DED trees I've found. The two side trees are over 20" and the middle one is slightly less.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> I'm not that good, my 16" pieces range from 12-20. And I read a tape measure for a living! I'm going to get a gizmo for next year.


measure twice cut once.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> measure twice cut once.



I do that! But at least once on each project I cut a piece 1" short because I mark the wrong side of the number. you know 21 3/4 looks alot like 20 3/4. I see both in my field of view so it should work.


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> Where else but Amazon.com. It is a Petzl reactik plus
> 
> Here's the spec's https://m.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/PERFORMANCE-headlamps/REACTIK-PLUS



I have long said that a headlamp is one of the most important tools for an outside boiler owner.

I rock an Olight H35 Wave or a Nitcore HC50. I am never without either this time of day, this time of year.



MustangMike said:


> Hunted close to home this AM, still bow season, and likely had the best morning ever that I did not fire a shot!
> 
> Got in the climber a bit late, 7:30, was already daylight. 8:30 spotted a Red Fox 60 yds front right. Watched it for about 10 min, then a PU pulled up in front of a house and he slowly left. About 9:30 I was gonna call it, but I thought the leaves were moving down to the right, so I stayed put. About 5 min later a little one pops out. Goes about 50 yds (slowly), still no Mom. Then another little one pops out. Then a big doe and another little one. Then another little one and another big one. A few minutes later, the Buck is in the rear, looked to be about an 8 pt, they are all about 60 yds. The buck snorts and there is pandemonium, most of them go down hill, but 2 little ones circle up toward me and stop 30 yds from my stand, then they slowly drifted down also.
> 
> A few minutes later, another full size deer (no antlers) to the front right, coming across slowly about 50 yds away. I have a 50 yrd pin, but then I see a fox (not sure if it is the same one) in front of the deer headed diagonally toward me. The fox passed about 10 feet away, right under my stand, and I figured not to try at the deer unless it came closer. Was hoping the Buck would return again, but no such luck.
> 
> No shot, no deer, but it beat the heck out of not seeing anything! Oh, last time I saw a bunch of squirrels, but with that fox around they were no where to be found today! I think that is the most deer I have seen in a morning with the exception of when there are drives in progress.



You see the neatest stuff deer hunting.

Last year at 0730 I had a doe grazing at 10 feet from my blind. I don't know how many deer have played peek a boo with me behind trees at no more than 20 feet. I could of just pulled the pistol out and shot them.

The last 2 years I have had this grouse come trucking trough like clockwork at 0800. The neighbor has seen him too and we swear he's half lit from hanging out in the bar down the roads dumpster.

He's like shaped like a soccer ball. He reminds me of Otis from Mayberry. He sounds like a horse coming though the woods. "Too drunk to fly...so I'll walk."

And if he goes airborne...it's like 5 o'clock Charlie from MASH. Brrrrrp....Brrp.....Brrrrrrrp......Brrrrrp....

I watched him come in to land on a branch...miss it......and smoke the trunk.

Devon saw him just run straight into the tree last year while in the air..

He's awesome!!!! I really hope he's still around.



svk said:


> Didn't scrounge any wood (spent most of the day pitching brush from walking trails) but found this massive (for this area) trio of elms. These guys definitely missed the DED that wiped out the elms. These are the only pre DED trees I've found. The two side trees are over 20" and the middle one is slightly less.
> 
> View attachment 535268
> View attachment 535269



You sure that's not Basswood?


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> measure twice cut once.


Cut it off twice and it's still too short!


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> measure twice cut once.


I thought it was, "Measure once, CURSE twice!"


----------



## svk

benp said:


> You sure that's not Basswood?


Positive. It's tan, not grey bark. And underneath is littered with elm leaves amongst a forest of aspens.


----------



## jr27236

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I sometimes measure with a 50' tape and lumber crayon. Sometimes I turn my 2188 90 degrees to the wood, eyeball from the tank to the rivet on the sprocket nose, and then resume cutting. Both ways work, and get it 'close enough' for my raggedy stacks.
> That being said, the magnet and stick combo are pretty sweet. I wish it came in 20".


The disc fully out from the magnet is 16" but if you need longer you set the disc backwards to HALF its length. So say you need 20" you go to 10" with the disc and mark out twice. 


H-Ranch said:


> I thought it was, "Measure once, CURSE twice!"


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Positive. It's tan, not grey bark. And underneath is littered with elm leaves amongst a forest of aspens.



Just giving you a hard time Steve.

I know the feeling of finding a tree that you thought didn't exist near your place. 

Kinda like when I discovered the big oak last year.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Just giving you a hard time Steve.
> 
> I know the feeling of finding a tree that you thought didn't exist near your place.
> 
> Kinda like when I discovered the big oak last year.


It's been a good year of discoveries. 

Found nice bur oak, lots of smaller elm, and these big ones. Pays to pay attention lol.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> It's been a good year of discoveries.
> 
> Found nice bur oak, lots of smaller elm, and these big ones. Pays to pay attention lol.



It's funny the way things work. I am 30 minutes south east of St Cloud and the woods next to me is littered with huge elms but only about 5-10 of birch and aspen that are natural. Can't touch that elm until it dies though


----------



## svk

Well we scrounged up some venison today. FIL shot a beautiful 13 pointer out of my son's stand and I got a 3 pointer. We were both filled out by 9:30. We are out of tags so I'm going to do some grouse hunting and a couple days of work around the cabin before I head home. 

I'll count us as extremely lucky. Including us there were 8 shots fired all morning within earshot. And being a calm day you can hear a rifle for miles.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well we scrounged up some venison today. FIL shot a beautiful 13 pointer out of my son's stand and I got a 3 pointer. We were both filled out by 9:30. We are out of tags so I'm going to do some grouse hunting and a couple days of work around the cabin before I head home.
> 
> I'll count us as extremely lucky. Including us there were 8 shots fired all morning within earshot. And being a calm day you can hear a rifle for miles.


Alright glad to hear there's a few left, meat in the freezer!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Hunted close to home this AM, still bow season, and likely had the best morning ever that I did not fire a shot!
> 
> Got in the climber a bit late, 7:30, was already daylight. 8:30 spotted a Red Fox 60 yds front right. Watched it for about 10 min, then a PU pulled up in front of a house and he slowly left. About 9:30 I was gonna call it, but I thought the leaves were moving down to the right, so I stayed put. About 5 min later a little one pops out. Goes about 50 yds (slowly), still no Mom. Then another little one pops out. Then a big doe and another little one. Then another little one and another big one. A few minutes later, the Buck is in the rear, looked to be about an 8 pt, they are all about 60 yds. The buck snorts and there is pandemonium, most of them go down hill, but 2 little ones circle up toward me and stop 30 yds from my stand, then they slowly drifted down also.
> 
> A few minutes later, another full size deer (no antlers) to the front right, coming across slowly about 50 yds away. I have a 50 yrd pin, but then I see a fox (not sure if it is the same one) in front of the deer headed diagonally toward me. The fox passed about 10 feet away, right under my stand, and I figured not to try at the deer unless it came closer. Was hoping the Buck would return again, but no such luck.
> 
> No shot, no deer, but it beat the heck out of not seeing anything! Oh, last time I saw a bunch of squirrels, but with that fox around they were no where to be found today! I think that is the most deer I have seen in a morning with the exception of when there are drives in progress.


Sure fun to see that stuff when your out hunting, I had a calf elk walk by me less than 5 feet away this year during archery season, great times.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Well we scrounged up some venison today. FIL shot a beautiful 13 pointer out of my son's stand and I got a 3 pointer. We were both filled out by 9:30. We are out of tags so I'm going to do some grouse hunting and a couple days of work around the cabin before I head home.
> 
> I'll count us as extremely lucky. Including us there were 8 shots fired all morning within earshot. And being a calm day you can hear a rifle for miles.


congrats Steve. all i saw were 2 does. stihl archery season here for another week. rifle season doesn't start till the monday after thanksgiving. my wood cutting buddy showed me pics of a monster buck he took last evening. he lives about 1/4 mile from me.


----------



## Hoosk

I had two right under me just before dawn started to break...just too dark to shoot.....so I wait. Check my watch, and proceed to bump my bow against the stand. That sent them running, but just a little way. 5 minutes later Dropping the flashlight (forgot it was still on my lap, and having it hit 3 steps on the way down sent them running to the neighbors. Jeeesh, I'm gonna stick to afternoon hunting. If it wasn't such a beautiful morning I would have quit @ 7:30...but I sat for another hour and 1/2. Good luck all!


----------



## farmer steve

ok, funny story. wife and i were just out on the patio have our evening adult beverage. i kept hearing the this beep,beep, beep. asked the wife if it was the clothes dryer. yeah probably. i have the alarm on. ok. so i come in to sit down at the 'puter and i feel something in my back pocket. it was my moisture meter and i guess sitting on the soft patio chair i didn't feel it but i guess it kept turning on and off. and for those of you  i only had 1 beer. next question from the wife was "when did you buy that and how much did it cost"?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> ok, funny story. wife and i were just out on the patio have our evening adult beverage. i kept hearing the this beep,beep, beep. asked the wife if it was the clothes dryer. yeah probably. i have the alarm on. ok. so i come in to sent down at the 'puter and i feel something in my back pocket. it was my moisture meter and i guess sitting on the soft patio chair i didn't feel it but i guess it kept turning on and off. and for those of you  i only had 1 beer. next question from the wife was "when did you buy that and how much did it cost"?


Them things are hocus pocus. Just ask whitespider!


----------



## svk

Hoosk said:


> I had two right under me just before dawn started to break...just too dark to shoot.....so I wait. Check my watch, and proceed to bump my bow against the stand. That sent them running, but just a little way. 5 minutes later Dropping the flashlight (forgot it was still on my lap, and having it hit 3 steps on the way down sent them running to the neighbors. Jeeesh, I'm gonna stick to afternoon hunting. If it wasn't such a beautiful morning I would have quit @ 7:30...but I sat for another hour and 1/2. Good luck all!


I've been there brother!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Them things are hocus pocus. Just ask whitespider!


i know that and you know that but when you show a customer 11-12% firewood they can't get in their wallet fast enough.


----------



## dancan

Muh scrounged up wood just choochin away keepin the 2C/36F out of the house 
Yes , that piece of maple wasn't quite dry but it's only a short ugly , be dry in no time in there lol


----------



## nomad_archer

@svk congrats to you and your hunting crew. Sounds like nearly barren woods by you. I will keep that in mind next time I consider complaining about the low deer numbers in the northern tier of PA.

@farmer steve let you wood cuttin buddy know I say congrats on the biggun. Hope you see a buck. I have a bunch of days off or at least planned off for rifle season. So I am sure I will wonder over your way one of those days.

My usual hunting buddy that goes to camp with me got his first archery deer a 6pt today. He is really happy as its been a few years of misses and close calls to get here. I am really happy for him!

I am finally going to get out hunting on monday. Well at least thats the plan. I will be flying kind of blind since I haven't been in the woods since last January. I would be satisfied to just see something this year. I have pretty low expectations of how the next week of archery will turn out. Hopefully it is great. My dad says hunting at camp is slow. I still have lots of prepping to do. The only thing I have done is charge the headlamp and wash the hunting close. But there is lots of time to organize before Monday.

I took the family out fly fishing tonight. My wife and daughter caught their first trout on a fly rod. So that is pretty exciting.


----------



## cantoo

I bought another elevator for firewood splits. $500 but it's in good shape. I also built another log trailer today. Now I have one to load small logs in and one to load bigger logs in. It'll make it easier to pile into two log piles at home and reduce log splitting time because the rounds will be closer to the same size and I won't have to adjust the 4 way splitter as often. I only got half of the sliding hitch made but it'll work good enough for now.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> @svk congrats to you and your hunting crew. Sounds like nearly barren woods by you. I will keep that in mind next time I consider complaining about the low deer numbers in the northern tier of PA.
> 
> @farmer steve let you wood cuttin buddy know I say congrats on the biggun. Hope you see a buck. I have a bunch of days off or at least planned off for rifle season. So I am sure I will wonder over your way one of those days.
> 
> My usual hunting buddy that goes to camp with me got his first archery deer a 6pt today. He is really happy as its been a few years of misses and close calls to get here. I am really happy for him!
> 
> I am finally going to get out hunting on monday. Well at least thats the plan. I will be flying kind of blind since I haven't been in the woods since last January. I would be satisfied to just see something this year. I have pretty low expectations of how the next week of archery will turn out. Hopefully it is great. My dad says hunting at camp is slow. I still have lots of prepping to do. The only thing I have done is charge the headlamp and wash the hunting close. But there is lots of time to organize before Monday.
> 
> I took the family out fly fishing tonight. My wife and daughter caught their first trout on a fly rod. So that is pretty exciting.


Thank you. 

I have only heard of one other person who got a deer today in northern MN and just about everyone I know is a hunter. We got extremely lucky (and me taking two days off to scout didn't hurt either).


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have only heard of one other person who got a deer today in northern MN and just about everyone I know is a hunter. We got extremely lucky (and me taking two days off to scout didn't hurt either).


@svk Gotta have pics or it didn't happen


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> @svk Gotta have pics or it didn't happen


Here they are. 


Oh and I scrounged up this before dark. 



And found some diamond willow blowdown. 



This joint would have a real nice diamond under the bark.


----------



## Logger nate

Found out they scrounged the capital Christmas tree about 30 miles from us


----------



## Haywire

It's a shame to see a nice ol' Rocky mountain tree get shipped to that s-hole they call DC.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> It's a shame to see a nice ol' Rocky mountain tree get shipped to that s-hole they call DC.


Yes that's true, kind of a waste of a nice tree, unbelievable the amount of money that was wasted on the project. One less tree to worry about hitting when we go skiing though...


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Here they are.
> View attachment 535472
> 
> Oh and I scrounged up this before dark.
> View attachment 535469
> 
> 
> And found some diamond willow blowdown.
> View attachment 535471
> 
> 
> This joint would have a real nice diamond under the bark.
> View attachment 535470


That looks like some good eating.


----------



## svk

I was extremely lazy today but did scrounge up a few more fowl this afternoon. 



Virgin white pine stump harvested in 1912 now surrounded by balsams. 


Old virgin pine snag



Not the brightest beaver....



Another beast of an aspen.


----------



## Hoosk

Looks like that beaver measured once, cut twice!


----------



## nomad_archer

Svk those birds look great. I really want a grouse skin for fly tying.


----------



## nomad_archer

We are finally underway. It's not really even cold but I needed to have a fire before I get this hunting season underway.


----------



## JustJeff

Gorgeous day here. Didn't scrounge but after I I swapped winter tires on the car and truck, I cleaned out the corner of the garage. You know the one with the leftover flooring, that half sheet of plywood, osb, deck board, etc...
So I lugged it all down to the fire pit and took along the craftsman with the muffler mod and boy does that thing rip through plywood! Lol. 
Anyways, I accomplished something and got to run a saw. Good day.


----------



## jr27236

Hoosk said:


> Looks like that beaver measured once, cut twice!


That beaver obviously needed my new handy dandy measuring tool.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I really want a grouse skin for fly tying.


Drop me a PM, I have two in my cooler. Just not sure how to get them to you?


----------



## cantoo

Too nice out again and no time to go to the bush until dark. I'm working in Peterborough and Near Fort Erie this week but still hoping to have a few hours to sit here and see what tries to walk past. This is a couple hundred feet from the pond I dug awhile ago. I bought this wagon years ago and have never used it myself, finally thought of a good use for it.


----------



## Haywire

Cut a little standing dead spruce today. Nice and dry. Split, stacked and going straight to the stove.


----------



## H-Ranch

Two more loads of pine today - I know it's not the best score, but it will burn just fine in the shoulder season. Or in the fire pit next year. Rounds from a 20" DBH tree fill up the back of the truck pretty quick. Unfortunately it's all cut to "tree service length" which means no two pieces are the same.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I was extremely lazy today but did scrounge up a few more fowl this afternoon.
> View attachment 535644
> 
> 
> Virgin white pine stump harvested in 1912 now surrounded by balsams.
> View attachment 535640
> 
> Old virgin pine snag
> View attachment 535641
> 
> 
> Not the brightest beaver....
> View attachment 535642
> 
> 
> Another beast of an aspen.
> View attachment 535643


Nice pictures, what kind of shotgun is that?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Nice pictures, what kind of shotgun is that?


Stoeger coach gun.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Drop me a PM, I have two in my cooler. Just not sure how to get them to you?



Will do. I need to do some research on what has to happen to the skins post skinning. Really I am just after the skin\feathers. Eat the meat you earned it. I will pay shipping and what not. Heck its gotta work out better than what they cost buying in a store or online which is about $35 a skin. I thought it would be great to shoot one myself but I dont hunt them much and even when I did as a kid I never came close to sealing the deal. I did fling a lot of lead just not on target.


----------



## nomad_archer

Ahhh yay deer woods. Hate when someone likes the same spot as me. Climbed up the tree this morning and noticed a stand 15 yards away. Ohh well it public so I'm going to hunt it today. Move on tomorrow.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I re-split and moved 2 loads of last year's scrounge to the back of the house Saturday:



Took a ride around the property with my cousin Sunday afternoon to identify some more scrounge. We'll be out there next weekend with my 2188 and PS5100, and his 372, and see how much ash we can get down and skidded in a day.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Will do. I need to do some research on what has to happen to the skins post skinning. Really I am just after the skin\feathers. Eat the meat you earned it. I will pay shipping and what not. Heck its gotta work out better than what they cost buying in a store or online which is about $35 a skin. I thought it would be great to shoot one myself but I dont hunt them much and even when I did as a kid I never came close to sealing the deal. I did fling a lot of lead just not on target.


My thought would be to freeze the whole thing (less meat) and mail them to you via Priority in December when it's cold so they will still be frozen or cool by the time they show up. I'm probably going to remove the meat tonight and can freeze them. Sound ok?


----------



## panolo

@svk Great pics! Very nice up north deer! Those bluebills?


----------



## nomad_archer

Here's what I found. Borax or salt the skin and let it dry then freeze in a zip lock for a few days to kill any critters. Then you are good to go. Thanks for taking the time to do this svk. I appreciate it. 

Still no deer but I really should be squirrel hunting. There is a ton of them.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> @svk Great pics! Very nice up north deer! Those bluebills?


Those are ringnecks aka ringbills which are closely related, significantly more plentiful and slightly smaller then true bluebills. We get a "frostyback" blue bill every so often though.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Here's what I found. Borax or salt the skin and let it dry then freeze in a zip lock for a few days to kill any critters. Then you are good to go. Thanks for taking the time to do this svk. I appreciate it.
> 
> Still no deer but I really should be squirrel hunting. There is a ton of them.


Will do. I have never skun a grouse before so fortunately I have two to practice on. I will try to avoid incisions where the more mottled feathers are as I am sure that is what you are after. Both of these have awesome tail feathers too.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Those are ringnecks aka ringbills which are closely related, significantly more plentiful and slightly smaller then true bluebills. We get a "frostyback" blue bill every so often though.



That would have been my second guess. We don't see many down here and I think I shot a pair 10 years ago or so. Thanks!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Will do. I have never skun a grouse before so fortunately I have two to practice on. I will try to avoid incisions where the more mottled feathers are as I am sure that is what you are after. Both of these have awesome tail feathers too.


Yep. I would YouTube a how to video. Heck YouTube is how I am learning to tie files.

I'm after whatever you manage to get. Typically the skins are neck back tail feathers and wings. I figure whatever comes out of your skin job will be perfect.


----------



## svk

Perfect. PM me your address when you have a second. Don't worry about covering postage, just pay it forward.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> That would have been my second guess. We don't see many down here and I think I shot a pair 10 years ago or so. Thanks!


Ironically the best looking ringnecks I ever saw were out in golf course ponds in Palm Springs CA. Full winter plumage birds and you could even see the ring on their neck.


----------



## Cowboy254

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I re-split and moved 2 loads of last year's scrounge to the back of the house Saturday:
> View attachment 535720
> View attachment 535721
> 
> Took a ride around the property with my cousin Sunday afternoon to identify some more scrounge. We'll be out there next weekend with my 2188 and PS5100, and his 372, and see how much ash we can get down and skidded in a day.



Those tyres on your truck must be pretty good!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Cowboy254 said:


> Those tyres on your truck must be pretty good!



They're actually garbage Goodyears, but they have a 10 ply rating, so they put up with the weight.

That truck has a gross vehicle weight rating of 9,000 lbs, and weighs a tick over 5,000 with me in the driver's seat, so I can legally put almost 2 short tons in the bed (1.8 metric tonnes). Not bad for a 30 year old truck.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Also, I want to point out that the wood in the first pic was cut and piled on the ground for 2 years. Lots of fungus and mold to be found in the stuff on the bottom. This is the specific reason why I've switched to stacking everything on pallets - you might sacrifice the wood pallet, but you save your wood from getting all funky. 

I know this has been debated here in the past, but the proof is in the pudding. The wood from the second pic was stacked in a windrow, on the ground, for 2 years. The bottom pieces are a little moldy, but the upper pieces are clean as a whistle.


----------



## svk

Got after one of my downed yard trees and the ATV hardwood scrounge this afternoon. It's again a completely unseasonable 63 degrees up here so I'm working in jeans and a tshirt. 




Then onto the ATV scrounge pile:



Filled up the rack I recently emptied. This is all maple and oak with a bit of elm on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Cowboy254

kingOFgEEEks said:


> They're actually garbage Goodyears, but they have a 10 ply rating, so they put up with the weight.
> 
> That truck has a gross vehicle weight rating of 9,000 lbs, and weighs a tick over 5,000 with me in the driver's seat, so I can legally put almost 2 short tons in the bed (1.8 metric tonnes). Not bad for a 30 year old truck.



That's all good but was the way they stick to the ground even when the truck is inverted or on a vertical slope that impressed me 

(your pictures are rotated 90 and 180 degrees respectively on my puter).


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Cowboy254 said:


> That's all good but was the way they stick to the ground even when the truck is inverted or on a vertical slope that impressed me
> 
> (your pictures are rotated 90 and 180 degrees respectively on my puter).



I was just trying to make the pics right side up for you Aussies on the bottom of the world!


----------



## nomad_archer

Verdict is in for today... no deer. Getting ready to try again tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Found out they scrounged the capital Christmas tree about 30 miles from usView attachment 535506
> View attachment 535507



Here's a similar story but for a different reason .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Christmas_Tree

And the reason .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halifax_Explosion


----------



## Erik B

jr27236 said:


> That beaver obviously needed my new handy dandy measuring tool.


That beaver looks to be putting some screw threads on that tree for some kind of future construction.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Here's a similar story but for a different reason .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Christmas_Tree
> 
> And the reason .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halifax_Explosion


Wow, thanks for the info, pretty sad what happened, but that's cool about the tree.


----------



## stihly dan

Thats pretty cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## Haywire

Pulled a few more standing dead spruce out of the creek this evening. Had these yahoos hanging around the whole time so they could snack on the moss hanging in the tops. Even scored a small jag of Red Alder to smoke some salmon with.


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> Pulled a few more standing dead spruce out of the creek this evening. Had these yahoos hanging around the whole time so they could snack on the moss hanging in the tops. Even scored a small jag of Red Alder to smoke some salmon with.



They're cute yahoos though. And delicious. 

Some yahoo let those yahoos loose in our country and now those yahoos are everywhere. Problem is that most of the forested area around me is national park and you're not allowed to shoot anything or have any fun at all in national parks. Very close to me is a hydro scheme with several dams that are full of trout. I took an early morning (yes, 3.00am) drive back in summer up to one of them that I had never caught a fish in. Bugger me, I count 13 yahoos standing on the side of the road driving up. Various sizes including several big yahoos with big racks. They're all thinking the same thing, "What's that dumb yahoo doing driving up the road at 3am"? 

Didn't catch a fish in that dam either.


----------



## nomad_archer

Another day, another deer stand. Did not see any thing yet.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Another day, another deer stand. Did not see any thing yet.


Good morning Trevor.
Nice pictures.
Better to be in a stand and not see a thing than at work LOL.
Hope you have a great day .


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Trevor.
> Nice pictures.
> Better to be in a stand and not see a thing than at work LOL.
> Hope you have a great day .


Still have not seen any thing. By far the worst rut I have had in many years. But this is the first year hunting exclusively around home. So far it's been a disappointment.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

nomad_archer said:


> Still have not seen any thing. By far the worst rut I have had in many years. But this is the first year hunting exclusively around home. So far it's been a disappointment.



Here in my neck of PA, I didn't see any rut activity at all until about a week ago. It's definitely late this year.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Still have not seen any thing. By far the worst rut I have had in many years. But this is the first year hunting exclusively around home. So far it's been a disappointment.


Bummer.
I like to stalk, but it's a bit different when it's public land and with a bow, now a crossbow , but i've never done that.
The spots I had to hunt were usually narrow strips where the deer had to go and you had to be very close to the trail. Failure or success was determined by three things; direction of travel, wind, and your ability to listen to what the first two were telling you. If you went out and the first two weren't working together for your spot, you don't even waste your time going out, but when they were right you were putting meat on the table .

Hopefully things will change soon for you. Hunting is similar to fishing, with fishing your odds greatly increase based on the amount of time you have your line in the water and similarly the more your in the woods the greater the odds you'll shoot something . Yes I left it open on purpose LOL.


----------



## chipper1

jr27236 said:


> Lol. Sorry[emoji13] didn't think this would create such a buzz. Heres a couple of pics (of the origonal not the newer orange one) and a video that looks like its from years ago lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is mounted on the felling spike as suggested by @nomad_archer
> 
> And heres a video link of it in use.



That does look like it would work pretty sweet.
I did understand, but I like pictures, especially ones with orange saws .


Wood Nazi said:


> I'm not that good, my 16" pieces range from 12-20. And I read a tape measure for a living! I'm going to get a gizmo for next year.


I was thinking it had more to do with the fact your on the other side of the lakes, maybe the wrong tape measure.
Yes, cut them at 20, no I meant 20" lol.


kingOFgEEEks said:


> I sometimes measure with a 50' tape and lumber crayon. Sometimes I turn my 2188 90 degrees to the wood, eyeball from the tank to the rivet on the sprocket nose, and then resume cutting. Both ways work, and get it 'close enough' for my raggedy stacks.
> That being said, the magnet and stick combo are pretty sweet. I wish it came in 20".


I have seen others that do. If you want me to find a link I will later .


farmer steve said:


> measure twice cut once.


That's funny Steve .

Guess I didn't quote the other one(not sure who said it, "I cut it twice and it's still to short".


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> ok, funny story. wife and i were just out on the patio have our evening adult beverage. i kept hearing the this beep,beep, beep. asked the wife if it was the clothes dryer. yeah probably. i have the alarm on. ok. so i come in to sit down at the 'puter and i feel something in my back pocket. it was my moisture meter and i guess sitting on the soft patio chair i didn't feel it but i guess it kept turning on and off. and for those of you  i only had 1 beer. next question from the wife was "when did you buy that and how much did it cost"?


Did you say "for me ", can you say Depends, LOL.

To you wife, "honey it's not how much it cost, it's how much it makes .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Cut a little standing dead spruce today. Nice and dry. Split, stacked and going straight to the stove.


Nice haul HW, my favorite type of wood, from the woods to the stove .


----------



## stihly dan

Haywire said:


> Pulled a few more standing dead spruce out of the creek this evening.


Standing dead in a creek? You gots waterfalls in you area?


----------



## nomad_archer

Didn't see any deer today. I think I got a sun burn. It went from 35 degrees to 65 degrees today. I was dressed for 35. I was hot this afternoon. But going to a different spot tomorrow. See what that holds we are supposed to get some rain in the AM maybe that will change things. I dont know. But I did get my vote in. So lets see where that lands tonight.


----------



## Haywire

stihly dan said:


> Standing dead in a creek? You gots waterfalls in you area?


Engelmann spruce like damp feet. They grow along this spring fed creek.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Didn't see any deer today. I think I got a sun burn. It went from 35 degrees to 65 degrees today. I was dressed for 35. I was hot this afternoon. But going to a different spot tomorrow. See what that holds we are supposed to get some rain in the AM maybe that will change things. I dont know. But I did get my vote in. So lets see where that lands tonight.


we hit 70 here today Trevor. tomorrow morning sounds good with the rain.gonna stalk the edges of some cornfields in the a.m. and do a little grunting and rattling.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> we hit 70 here today Trevor. tomorrow morning sounds good with the rain.gonna stalk the edges of some cornfields in the a.m. and do a little grunting and rattling.



Last I looked it was 65 but I wouldnt doubt it was 70. I plan on waiting until the rain quits tomorrow and then at a minimum doing some walking/sneaking to try to find some fresh sign and hopefully bump a few deer and find a new spot for Thursday. Good idea having the grunt tube in my pocket. Worst case it will be far more entertaining than sitting looking at the same trees and seeing nothing.


----------



## muddstopper

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I sometimes measure with a 50' tape and lumber crayon. Sometimes I turn my 2188 90 degrees to the wood, eyeball from the tank to the rivet on the sprocket nose, and then resume cutting. Both ways work, and get it 'close enough' for my raggedy stacks.
> That being said, the magnet and stick combo are pretty sweet. I wish it came in 20".


My saw has a 20in bar, Like you I just turn the saw 90*. My stove will take 32in wood, but I like to handle 20in, so a inch one way or the other isnt a big deal.


----------



## svk

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## jr27236

svk said:


> Where is everyone tonight?


So engrossed in this damn election.


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> So engrossed in this damn election.


I know. I wish they would just call Pennsylvania so I can go to bed LOL.


----------



## NGaMountains

^ This.

And, why are they counting the last 15% of votes in Michigan with an abaqus?


----------



## jr27236

Man i fell asleep on the couch waiting and woke up to a new president elect, I will sleep at ease tonight.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy New President, USA. I've been watching the reactions and head explosions today with great amusement. 

I had to take my new limbing saw in to the dealer today, there is a problem with the spark. It started suddenly. I was doing some cutting and stopped the saw probly half a tank through. Then when trying to start it a few mins later, it turned over a couple of times then died. I put up a full post in the ms661 no spark thread in Chainsaw. In any case, the 661 is in the infirmary for a few days. The dealer is 45 mins away and I have to drive over a range approx. 3000ft high to get there. A range full of trees. Well, if I have to drive over there, might as well take the 460 just in case. Wasn't optimistic enough to take the trailer but perhaps I should have, there was plenty of roadside scrounge. 




So the 460 was pressed into service. It did a creditable job on the peppermint log but I'd have preferred to have the limber.




You'll note the other big log there. Woulda needed the trailer for that one but it's a less desirable species. So I set about loading up the Outback.




But nagging in the back of my mind is: "Would dancan think that was enough"? 




That's better. And safety first for the passengers in the front!




And ok, the tow hitch wasn't dragging in the snow but she was squatting down pretty low. 




It worked out to be a bit over half a metre which was very acceptable for a 30 min scrounge.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy New President, USA. I've been watching the reactions and head explosions today with great amusement.
> 
> I had to take my new limbing saw in to the dealer today, there is a problem with the spark. It started suddenly. I was doing some cutting and stopped the saw probly half a tank through. Then when trying to start it a few mins later, it turned over a couple of times then died. I put up a full post in the ms661 no spark thread in Chainsaw. In any case, the 661 is in the infirmary for a few days. The dealer is 45 mins away and I have to drive over a range approx. 3000ft high to get there. A range full of trees. Well, if I have to drive over there, might as well take the 460 just in case. Wasn't optimistic enough to take the trailer but perhaps I should have, there was plenty of roadside scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 536135
> 
> 
> So the 460 was pressed into service. It did a creditable job on the peppermint log but I'd have preferred to have the limber.
> 
> View attachment 536136
> 
> 
> You'll note the other big log there. Woulda needed the trailer for that one but it's a less desirable species. So I set about loading up the Outback.
> 
> View attachment 536137
> 
> 
> But nagging in the back of my mind is: "Would dancan think that was enough"?
> 
> View attachment 536138
> 
> 
> That's better. And safety first for the passengers in the front!
> 
> View attachment 536139
> 
> 
> And ok, the tow hitch wasn't dragging in the snow but she was squatting down pretty low.
> 
> View attachment 536140
> 
> 
> It worked out to be a bit over half a metre which was very acceptable for a 30 min scrounge.


hope it's nothing serious on the limbing saw.  i think you should have filled the spaces up with some @zogger wood to make the load complete. 1 question. does the peppermint wood smell like peppermint when you cut it?


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> hope it's nothing serious on the limbing saw.  i think you should have filled the spaces up with some @zogger wood to make the load complete. 1 question. does the peppermint wood smell like peppermint when you cut it?



The leaves are rich in a eucalyptus oil of phellandrene type used in soap and perfumes, and some disinfectants. Funnily enough, it smells like peppermint. The wood doesn't smell like peppermint but is quite pleasant, as is the smoke as it burns which is in contrast to that of some other eucalypts which make your eyes bleed. This was traditional peppermint splitting-wise. The log was 20 inches at the base and about 16 inches at the end and two hits with the maul on a round from the 20 inch end and it'd fall in half. A bit different to the tree I was splitting up on the ridge. 

I think my eyes might be failing. I can't see wood that is less than 4 inches in diameter, no zogger wood for me. Sometimes I take some down for my brother cause he burns that stuff but I contend that when I pick that up it is purely accidental. I did however have some splits in my daughter's booster seat to round out the load! She wasn't in it at the time, I'd like to point out.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow I was pleasantly surprised at the election results this AM. Really surprised that PA went red since the last time it went red was when I was 4 years old. I guess there was enough educated and un-educated gun toting hillbililies in this state that had enough and decided to get out and vote.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy New President, USA. I've been watching the reactions and head explosions today with great amusement.
> 
> I had to take my new limbing saw in to the dealer today, there is a problem with the spark. It started suddenly. I was doing some cutting and stopped the saw probly half a tank through. Then when trying to start it a few mins later, it turned over a couple of times then died. I put up a full post in the ms661 no spark thread in Chainsaw. In any case, the 661 is in the infirmary for a few days. The dealer is 45 mins away and I have to drive over a range approx. 3000ft high to get there. A range full of trees. Well, if I have to drive over there, might as well take the 460 just in case. Wasn't optimistic enough to take the trailer but perhaps I should have, there was plenty of roadside scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 536135
> 
> 
> So the 460 was pressed into service. It did a creditable job on the peppermint log but I'd have preferred to have the limber.
> 
> View attachment 536136
> 
> 
> You'll note the other big log there. Woulda needed the trailer for that one but it's a less desirable species. So I set about loading up the Outback.
> 
> View attachment 536137
> 
> 
> But nagging in the back of my mind is: "Would dancan think that was enough"?
> 
> View attachment 536138
> 
> 
> That's better. And safety first for the passengers in the front!
> 
> View attachment 536139
> 
> 
> And ok, the tow hitch wasn't dragging in the snow but she was squatting down pretty low.
> 
> View attachment 536140
> 
> 
> It worked out to be a bit over half a metre which was very acceptable for a 30 min scrounge.


I noticed that vehicle is equipped with a roof rack..... 
lol. I might suggest a swivel wheel on the trailer hitch!


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Wow I was pleasantly surprised at the election results this AM. Really surprised that PA went red since the last time it went red was when I was 4 years old. I guess there was enough educated and un-educated gun toting hillbililies in this state that had enough and decided to get out and vote.


----------



## nomad_archer

@farmer steve I walked from 8-12:30 and didnt really find any deer sign to get excited over. I saw a few rubs but that was it. Put up two ringnecks and saw zero deer. I have no idea where to hunt tomorrow. I have about zero faith right now in picking the right spot. I hope the deer gods aren't punishing me for something.


----------



## MustangMike

Friday I saw 8 deer and 2 fox, (one nice buck), but no shots, went back Monday and saw nothing. May try again tomorrow, did not want to be out in the rain today. FYI, I think that was the best morning I ever had in the stand w/o firing a shot! Mostly about 60 yds out, but the one fox walked about 10 feet away from my stand, and 2 little deer came within 30 yds.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> @farmer steve I walked from 8-12:30 and didnt really find any deer sign to get excited over. I saw a few rubs but that was it. Put up two ringnecks and saw zero deer. I have no idea where to hunt tomorrow. I have about zero faith right now in picking the right spot. I hope the deer gods aren't punishing me for something.


whats Friday look like? i know of a couple empty stands.


----------



## Marshy

Here's some of my recent fun.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy , Utv Approved !!!!
Top left and just behind the driver could have fit a couple of splits ,,,,, jus sayin lol


----------



## svk

My firewood year is all but over unless I sneak out in early December. 

Hauled one truck/trailer load like this today and one more in the morning. All aspen for fire pit burning. I've only got about 3 cords left split and two more in rounds before I actually have to scrounge again. Will be a nice feeling to have this crap gone so I can focus on better wood.


----------



## jr27236

svk said:


> My firewood year is all but over unless I sneak out in early December.
> 
> Hauled one truck/trailer load like this today and one more in the morning. All aspen for fire pit burning. I've only got about 3 cords left split and two more in rounds before I actually have to scrounge again. Will be a nice feeling to have this crap gone so I can focus on better wood.
> 
> View attachment 536229


Thats the way I felt when I got some Sycamore.


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> Thats the way I felt when I got some Sycamore.


Aspen is decent to work with but I have been dealing with these trees that I call "geriatric" for years now. Which means not only disposing of the brush and everything but also having to split the rotten crap out of the middle which means more work and less wood. Nearly all of these have significant core rot.

If I can find uprooted trees there is a good chance they are actually mostly solid. I have one in blocks and another to cut next after I run through the three trees I have on the ground now.


----------



## jr27236

svk said:


> Aspen is decent to work with but I have been dealing with these trees that I call "geriatric" for years now. Which means not only disposing of the brush and everything but also having to split the rotten crap out of the middle which means more work and less wood. Nearly all of these have significant core rot.
> 
> If I can find uprooted trees there is a good chance they are actually mostly solid. I have one in blocks and another to cut next after I run through the three I have on the ground now,


Sounds like barn fire wood.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> whats Friday look like? i know of a couple empty stands.



Thank you, I will have to get back to you on that. Need to check in with my other huntin partner he may have an open tree on some high probability hunting ground. I will let you know if I am coming but assume that I wont be. Just in case I forget to get back to you. I am headed to the sportsmans club to try some of the hunting there which is just about like public since there are so many members. But different area may have a different result.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @Plowboy83 , I see you're around. Been cutting up any red gum recently?


----------



## Cody

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy New President, USA. I've been watching the reactions and head explosions today with great amusement.
> 
> I had to take my new limbing saw in to the dealer today, there is a problem with the spark. It started suddenly. I was doing some cutting and stopped the saw probly half a tank through. Then when trying to start it a few mins later, it turned over a couple of times then died. I put up a full post in the ms661 no spark thread in Chainsaw. In any case, the 661 is in the infirmary for a few days. The dealer is 45 mins away and I have to drive over a range approx. 3000ft high to get there. A range full of trees. Well, if I have to drive over there, might as well take the 460 just in case. Wasn't optimistic enough to take the trailer but perhaps I should have, there was plenty of roadside scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 536135
> 
> 
> So the 460 was pressed into service. It did a creditable job on the peppermint log but I'd have preferred to have the limber.
> 
> View attachment 536136
> 
> 
> You'll note the other big log there. Woulda needed the trailer for that one but it's a less desirable species. So I set about loading up the Outback.
> 
> View attachment 536137
> 
> 
> But nagging in the back of my mind is: "Would dancan think that was enough"?
> 
> View attachment 536138
> 
> 
> That's better. And safety first for the passengers in the front!
> 
> View attachment 536139
> 
> 
> And ok, the tow hitch wasn't dragging in the snow but she was squatting down pretty low.
> 
> View attachment 536140
> 
> 
> It worked out to be a bit over half a metre which was very acceptable for a 30 min scrounge.



My 661 has acted the same, mostly in warmer weather from what I can remember. It seemed to me that it was flooding, but didn't make sense as the saw usually starts on first pull when warm.


----------



## Plowboy83

Hell no havnt got any cut since the beginning of spring. Probably will get to in about 3 more weeks. We have been busier than hell getting the crops harvested and the ground worked for next year. We have 200 acres of wheat left to plant and then I should be back at it. I think there's about 12 to 15 cords left to get that I didn't get done. I sure can't wait to get back at it. To me it's peaceful and relaxing something a little different than farming. Oh yeah and it get to try out the 460 I got off Deets from that raffle. Looks out boys the chips will be flying LOL


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Friday I saw 8 deer and 2 fox, (one nice buck), but no shots, went back Monday and saw nothing. May try again tomorrow, did not want to be out in the rain today. FYI, I think that was the best morning I ever had in the stand w/o firing a shot! Mostly about 60 yds out, but the one fox walked about 10 feet away from my stand, and 2 little deer came within 30 yds.


I saw lots of turkeys on Tuesday morning around 8:30 am. It was cool out that morning at about +3 deg Cel.
They were crossing the back road near my place. There's lots around here.


----------



## Marine5068

Marshy said:


> Here's some of my recent fun.
> View attachment 536201
> 
> View attachment 536202
> 
> View attachment 536203


what size bar is that?
I've got a Stihl 440 with a 28"(big saw)
and an Ms290 with an 18" (the go to saw)


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy New President, USA. I've been watching the reactions and head explosions today with great amusement.
> 
> I had to take my new limbing saw in to the dealer today, there is a problem with the spark. It started suddenly. I was doing some cutting and stopped the saw probly half a tank through. Then when trying to start it a few mins later, it turned over a couple of times then died. I put up a full post in the ms661 no spark thread in Chainsaw. In any case, the 661 is in the infirmary for a few days. The dealer is 45 mins away and I have to drive over a range approx. 3000ft high to get there. A range full of trees. Well, if I have to drive over there, might as well take the 460 just in case. Wasn't optimistic enough to take the trailer but perhaps I should have, there was plenty of roadside scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 536135
> 
> 
> So the 460 was pressed into service. It did a creditable job on the peppermint log but I'd have preferred to have the limber.
> 
> View attachment 536136
> 
> 
> You'll note the other big log there. Woulda needed the trailer for that one but it's a less desirable species. So I set about loading up the Outback.
> 
> View attachment 536137
> 
> 
> But nagging in the back of my mind is: "Would dancan think that was enough"?
> 
> View attachment 536138
> 
> 
> That's better. And safety first for the passengers in the front!
> 
> View attachment 536139
> 
> 
> And ok, the tow hitch wasn't dragging in the snow but she was squatting down pretty low.
> 
> View attachment 536140
> 
> 
> It worked out to be a bit over half a metre which was very acceptable for a 30 min scrounge.


That's awesome


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> Hell no havnt got any cut since the beginning of spring. Probably will get to in about 3 more weeks. We have been busier than hell getting the crops harvested and the ground worked for next year. We have 200 acres of wheat left to plant and then I should be back at it. I think there's about 12 to 15 cords left to get that I didn't get done. I sure can't wait to get back at it. To me it's peaceful and relaxing something a little different than farming. Oh yeah and it get to try out the 460 I got off Deets from that raffle. Looks out boys the chips will be flying LOL



Well make sure you put up the pics when you get into it! I love red gum, beautiful wood. Makes great looking furniture if you've got the skill but also top firewood that burns for a long time, great coals and leaves barely any ash.


----------



## Marshy

Marine5068 said:


> what size bar is that?
> I've got a Stihl 440 with a 28"(big saw)
> and an Ms290 with an 18" (the go to saw)


Both are 24" bars.


----------



## nomad_archer

Morning. Back at it again. Late setup today. Almost took until 8 to be set. Had a hard time picking at tree and I needed to wait out the flock of Turkey that came through. Climbers take a lot longer to setup than a ladder stand.


----------



## MustangMike

Did not see any deer this am, but a chickadee landed on me, and I had a plaited woodpecker 20 yards away. He seemed to be just snatching bugs off the branches, no drilling.


----------



## nomad_archer

Day 4 still no deer. This must be what it's like to hunt northern Minnesota.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Day 4 still no deer. This must be what it's like to hunt northern Minnesota.


Wow NA, I'm feeling bad for you. I guess it's much easier here with the higher deer population.
If someone here says they can't get a deer(not a trophy, just meat) I laugh at them, really( I will offer a few suggestions if they will listen). In the lower peninsula of Mi it's pretty easy to get on a good trail and bag a deer even if you have never been to a property before. I don't think I'm a great hunter, but if I wanted to put deer meat on the table here in Mi that is not a problem. 
I hope you get one soon buddy.
If not you are going to have to take a couple day trip out this way. You can even bring that farmer with you and I'll break out a saw or two for him to run .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The leaves are rich in a eucalyptus oil of phellandrene type used in soap and perfumes, and some disinfectants. Funnily enough, it smells like peppermint. The wood doesn't smell like peppermint but is quite pleasant, as is the smoke as it burns which is in contrast to that of some other eucalypts which make your eyes bleed. This was traditional peppermint splitting-wise. The log was 20 inches at the base and about 16 inches at the end and two hits with the maul on a round from the 20 inch end and it'd fall in half. A bit different to the tree I was splitting up on the ridge.
> 
> I think my eyes might be failing. I can't see wood that is less than 4 inches in diameter, no zogger wood for me. Sometimes I take some down for my brother cause he burns that stuff but I contend that when I pick that up it is purely accidental. I did however have some splits in my daughter's booster seat to round out the load! She wasn't in it at the time, I'd like to point out.


sorry to hear about your "limbing" saw, hope they take good care of you.
That wood reminds me a lot of the cherry we get out here. It's a hardwood, but soft by our standards here. If you cut/split it in the spring you can burn it that fall.
Nice job on the scrounge, love the right hand drive, one day I would like one .


Wood Nazi said:


> I noticed that vehicle is equipped with a roof rack.....
> lol. I might suggest a swivel wheel on the trailer hitch!


I thought the same thing about the roof rack, and then I was thinking some air assist on the suspension.
The swivel is a great idea. Now you have me thinking, I wonder if I could mount a swivel on air where the trailer jack goes on my trailer.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, the most momentous event anywhere in the world* in the last few days has happened. The lady farmer told me she is moving away, she'll be gone by February  and if I want wood I've got until then (summer not being my preferred scrounging time what with the 40 degree C days, the snakes, bullants and the scorpions...and the drop bears). The loser husband will probably re-take possession then until it is sold so there'll be no more farm scrounging for me unless I can find another tame farmer. What a disaster! 

I already have 2017 and 2018's wood in the shed. There's nothing for it, I'm going to have to knock off work at lunchtime today and get started on 2019 . 

(* of scrounging)


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, the most momentous event anywhere in the world* in the last few days has happened. The lady farmer told me she is moving away, she'll be gone by February  and if I want wood I've got until then (summer not being my preferred scrounging time what with the 40 degree C days, the snakes, bullants and the scorpions...and the drop bears). The loser husband will probably re-take possession then until it is sold so there'll be no more farm scrounging for me unless I can find another tame farmer. What a disaster!
> 
> I already have 2017 and 2018's wood in the shed. There's nothing for it, I'm going to have to knock off work at lunchtime today and get started on 2019 .
> 
> (* of scrounging)


Wow cowboy, that's a scandal of a whole different sort than what I thought you were going to say.
Is heat that expensive there to warrant taking time off work and losing the pay to get firewood.
I truly hope things work out better than expected for you kinda like hilary and the email deal .
By the way what is a bullant and a drop bear, I get scorpions and snakes, and I wouldn't want to deal with those either.
You still have a bit of time before summer kicks in though right.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> sorry to hear about your "limbing" saw, hope they take good care of you.
> That wood reminds me a lot of the cherry we get out here. It's a hardwood, but soft by our standards here. If you cut/split it in the spring you can burn it that fall.
> Nice job on the scrounge, love the right hand drive, one day I would like one .
> 
> I thought the same thing about the roof rack, and then I was thinking some air assist on the suspension.
> The swivel is a great idea. Now you have me thinking, I wonder if I could mount a swivel on air where the trailer jack goes on my trailer.



By and large the ease of splitting of eucalypt species varies inversely with the density, with the odd exception. The really heavy stuff like grey box weighs 1120kg per cubic metre at 12%MC compared to sugar maple at 730kg/m. If you're attempting to split grey box by hand you need to settle in for a very long session. Alpine ash (still a eucalypt) is at the other end of the spectrum at 620kg/m and you only need to threaten it for it to split. @Plowboy83 's red gum is about 900kg/m3 and can be difficult to split and blue gum is similar. Peppermint is 800-820kg/m depending on the variety and splits like a dream, and better than some of the less dense eucalypts so it is a great compromise between BTUs and splitting. Combine that with very little ash and you've got good burning wood. You'd normally want to give any eucalypt at least a year before you burn it, and the denser stuff two.


----------



## chipper1

jr27236 said:


> Sounds like barn fire wood.


Howdy jr.
Not sure it's what you were saying, but one of my favorite fire starters is barn siding. I will build a stack of it kind of in a pyramid in the wood stove with crumpled paper in the middle, one little touch of the torch on the paper and before you know it I have a nice little pile of coals to start a fire with some larger pieces. 
I cut the barn siding to 16" and 12" and then split it to various sizes for the "pyramid".
The other thing that has been mentioned here before and is very worthy of mentioning again is the noodles from noodling a round into quarters(or whatever is needed) makes a great fire starter.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Wow cowboy, that's a scandal of a whole different sort than what I thought you were going to say.
> Is heat that expensive there to warrant taking time off work and losing the pay to get firewood.
> I truly hope things work out better than expected for you kinda like hilary and the email deal .
> By the way what is a bullant and a drop bear, I get scorpions and snakes, and I wouldn't want to deal with those either.
> You still have a bit of time before summer kicks in though right.



Well, I'm self employed and the missus holds the fort while I get my scrounge on so we don't lose out at all. You're right, it's not too hot yet but there's not much time before it is. I can't believe you don't know about drop bears. Here's one:




Bull ants are a whole other proposition. Up to 40mm long - that's over 1.5 inches - they're evil and aggressive. I got bitten by one on the ankle once and my whole leg right up to my nutsack swelled up to gargantuan proportions. 




Evil.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Day 4 still no deer. This must be what it's like to hunt northern Minnesota.


Except for this opening day it is! I saw two deer the entire season in 2014.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I'm self employed and the missus holds the fort while I get my scrounge on so we don't lose out at all. You're right, it's not too hot yet but there's not much time before it is. I can't believe you don't know about drop bears. Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 536353
> 
> 
> Bull ants are a whole other proposition. Up to 40mm long - that's over 1.5 inches - they're evil and aggressive. I got bitten by one on the ankle once and my whole leg right up to my nutsack swelled up to gargantuan proportions.
> 
> View attachment 536354
> 
> 
> Evil.


Like those ants from the last Indiana Jones movie!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I'm self employed and the missus holds the fort while I get my scrounge on so we don't lose out at all. You're right, it's not too hot yet but there's not much time before it is. I can't believe you don't know about drop bears. Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 536353
> 
> 
> Bull ants are a whole other proposition. Up to 40mm long - that's over 1.5 inches - they're evil and aggressive. I got bitten by one on the ankle once and my whole leg right up to my nutsack swelled up to gargantuan proportions.
> 
> View attachment 536354
> 
> 
> Evil.


I am as well which allows me to get my scrounge on in other various ways that are much more productive than going to the woods . 
Oh, those critters lol. Do the "drop bears" bother you much, I've been avoiding going there because of them LOL.
We have fire ant's here that can mess up your day pretty bad. The worse thing that can happen is that you fall from a tree stand while hunting onto their mound and break a bone or are in some other way not able to move and they swarm you, in very rare cases people have died.
Most people don't even believe me when I tell them about their mounds as I have seen them 5' wide at ground level and over 7-8' long.
I saw a crow one time on top of one of these mounds, I'm not sure if it was using the dirt granuals for a dust bath, or upsetting the ants to get them to come out and then eating them.
I'll get a picture of the mounds sometime when I think of it. I just saw a bunch of them at the place I voted at this week about a mile from my house.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> By and large the ease of splitting of eucalypt species varies inversely with the density, with the odd exception. The really heavy stuff like grey box weighs 1120kg per cubic metre at 12%MC compared to sugar maple at 730kg/m. If you're attempting to split grey box by hand you need to settle in for a very long session. Alpine ash (still a eucalypt) is at the other end of the spectrum at 620kg/m and you only need to threaten it for it to split. @Plowboy83 's red gum is about 900kg/m3 and can be difficult to split and blue gum is similar. Peppermint is 800-820kg/m depending on the variety and splits like a dream, and better than some of the less dense eucalypts so it is a great compromise between BTUs and splitting. Combine that with very little ash and you've got good burning wood. You'd normally want to give any eucalypt at least a year before you burn it, and the denser stuff two.


Very similar here too.
For the most part the cherry is like your alpine ash, but you can get into some that is a bit harder to split, but that's not the norm.
My favorite here is black locust which is not to bad to split if you can hit the exact same spot twice which the x27 helps to achieve.
A touch better for btu's is honey locust but it's a bear to split without a hydraulic unit and somewhat a pain even with as it is very stringy with strands going every which way that must be cut through not split. I'd rather not waste my time on it.
Most people here think that red oak is the best burning wood, but white oak is a bit better and seems to take less time to season. Another thing about the black locust is that it is right in between red and white oak for btu's, but weighs less when green because of a lower water content, did I say I like black locust .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Except for this opening day it is! I saw two deer the entire season in 2014.


This is my back yard.


This is my yard yesterday lol.

They haven't been hanging around my yard, but I'm sure if I wanted to "relocate" one I could have one hanging pretty quick.


----------



## PA Dan

My yard just about every day last week.


----------



## muddstopper

If I wanted to shoot a deer, all I would have to do is open the back door. Damn things eat up my garden every year. Game Warden has already given me a permit to shoot them, I just havent. I have two orphan doe's I have watched grow up this year. Momma got hit by a car. They where just babies and I really didnt give them much chance of surviving, but they have managed to make it so far. No big dogs running around here, only ankle biters is why I suspect they have made it.


----------



## chipper1

PA Dan said:


> My yard just about every day m last week.


Nice picture Dan.
That's a nice place, great view, and wildlife to boot, what's not to like about that.


muddstopper said:


> If I wanted to shoot a deer, all I would have to do is open the back door. Damn things eat up my garden every year. Game Warden has already given me a permit to shoot them, I just havent. I have two orphan doe's I have watched grow up this year. Momma got hit by a car. They where just babies and I really didnt give them much chance of surviving, but they have managed to make it so far. No big dogs running around here, only ankle biters is why I suspect they have made it.


Pretty cool watching them isn't it MS.
They must know we aren't going to shoot them.
The funny thing is at my place the birds don't even leave when I'm out back relocating chipmunks with the .22 or the .17 lol.
The squirrels run for their life even though I've never killed one, the cat's do the same thing .


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> Nice picture Dan.
> That's a nice place, great view, and wildlife to boot, what's not to like about that.
> 
> Thanks we do like it here! In a little neighborhood surrounded by woods. I have a county park across the street. There's over 1000 acres and I have 60 acres that I get to bow hunt!


----------



## Haywire

Saw this guy on the side of the road. Snapped a pic for you guys who like critters...


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Nice picture Dan.
> That's a nice place, great view, and wildlife to boot, what's not to like about that.
> 
> Pretty cool watching them isn't it MS.
> They must know we aren't going to shoot them.
> The funny thing is at my place the birds don't even leave when I'm out back relocating chipmunks with the .22 or the .17 lol.
> The squirrels run for their life even though I've never killed one, the cat's do the same thing .


heaven knows I have threated them enough, but somehow it just dont seem right. If I was hungry, they would go down, but I aint so they get to live. Still get mad tho when I head to the garden and they have eaten the tops out of my corn or dug up my sweet patato's. I even fenced my sweet taters this year and they jumped into bed, eat the vines and stomped my fence into the ground.


----------



## MustangMike

OK Guys, you just can't make this up!

Was in my stand this morning, and again in the afternoon till dark. In the am, a Chickadee landed on me, and stayed for a bit, and I watched a plaited woodpecker at 20 yards eating bugs. In the pm, saw a black squirrel, then a doe & fawn just as dark was setting in.

Now, for the unreal. The wife asks me to go with her mid day to walk the dogs (we each walk one). We go to a new section of the bike path that is still being developed. There is a 6 1/2' chain link fence between the path and the unused RR tracks. All of a sudden, my wife says "a deer". It is a large buck, likely past his prime. Large, wide beams, but not many points, and not long, but a big bodied deer. I think it was a 6 pt with a spread of about 22-24". The deer is on the other side of the fence, our dog Lucy starts barking. Instead of retreating, the deer comes toward us and tried to jump the fence on to our side, about 20 yards away! It does not clear the fence, falls on it's butt, wheels around and runs away. This is right under the I 84 overpass with constant traffic & noise! I don't know what the heck he would have done if he cleared that fence, and I gotta tell ya, I'm glad I did not find out!

Strange does not even begin to describe it!


----------



## Marine5068

Contractor I met told me of some Maple I can have.
Said his Mother and Father have a large Maple taken down and is in their front yard in the town I work in.
I'm running on 5 hrs sleep, but I think the wood is already bucked into rounds.
I'll take some pics when I get there at 8am this morning.


----------



## Marine5068

He said his Aunt has another tree that they cut down too.....and that I'm welcome to that one too.


----------



## nmcqueen469

More maple from the local tree service. Had to do a LOT of noodling.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Frustrating morning!

Was in my stand by 6, nothing till 7 when I heard noise behind me. Grabbed the crossbow, stood & turned around. A young buck was chasing a doe, no chance for a shot.

Saw several deer pass below me, out of range, including a nice buck. Grunted a little later, got some responses, but could not get him to come in.

Finally at about 7:45 a good size deer (no antlers) is coming up the path that goes withing 20 yds of my stand, but as I twist to my right with the crossbow, I see more movement down below, an 8 pt is following this deer up the path. Knowing the rut is on, I figure he is mine! When the first deer is 20 yds away, it beds down is some stuff so thick I can't even see it unless it moves. The buck is still coming, he gets about 30 yds away, behind a tree covered with vines (no shot), stops and eats for about 10 minutes, then beds right there! I'm debating what to do, got 2 deer bedded within 30 yds, including an 8 pt (this is a first for me). I decide to try to wait him out. 1/2 hour later, I hear voices. One of the owners and an Engineer (the guy who got me permission) are walking the lot, they have to do test holes on Sunday! I tried to signal them, but they did not see me. I'm standing with the crossbow at the ready, hoping the deer will move to the side. Instead, it just stood and watched them, then ran straight away, no shot!

Very frustrating, but a heck of a lot better than not seeing anything. I was out of there at 8:30, will try to return later when they are gone. At least I know there are deer there! I may move my stand a bit lower, seems like more activity down there. (There is a flat area below the sloped area that I was on).


----------



## MustangMike

nmcqueen469 said:


> More maple from the local tree service. Had to do a LOT of noodling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Put the noodles in a cardboard box (so they dry) and use em as tinder, works great!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

MustangMike said:


> OK Guys, you just can't make this up!
> 
> Was in my stand this morning, and again in the afternoon till dark. In the am, a Chickadee landed on me, and stayed for a bit, and I watched a plaited woodpecker at 20 yards eating bugs. In the pm, saw a black squirrel, then a doe & fawn just as dark was setting in.
> 
> Now, for the unreal. The wife asks me to go with her mid day to walk the dogs (we each walk one). We go to a new section of the bike path that is still being developed. There is a 6 1/2' chain link fence between the path and the unused RR tracks. All of a sudden, my wife says "a deer". It is a large buck, likely past his prime. Large, wide beams, but not many points, and not long, but a big bodied deer. I think it was a 6 pt with a spread of about 22-24". The deer is on the other side of the fence, our dog Lucy starts barking. Instead of retreating, the deer comes toward us and tried to jump the fence on to our side, about 20 yards away! It does not clear the fence, falls on it's butt, wheels around and runs away. This is right under the I 84 overpass with constant traffic & noise! I don't know what the heck he would have done if he cleared that fence, and I gotta tell ya, I'm glad I did not find out!
> 
> Strange does not even begin to describe it!



When I used to work in D.C., there were many times that I saw monster bucks right on the side of the road. We're talking B&C caliber deer, standing in a grass median in our nation's capital with not a care in the world, since hunting is completely banned in the District. The smart bucks know how to find tiny pockets to live in, and they know that they are safe there.


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I went after some wood downed a few years ago on my neighbors land. I didn't want to disturb any thing so I hiked it out by hand or wheel barrow, no tractor. I popped a valve stem out of the tractor on my property, not sure where but it was a front so the loader wade a good jack to get it off and fixed. Not lots of wood but I'll take it.


muddstopper said:


> heaven knows I have threated them enough, but somehow it just dont seem right. If I was hungry, they would go down, but I aint so they get to live. Still get mad tho when I head to the garden and they have eaten the tops out of my corn or dug up my sweet patato's. I even fenced my sweet taters this year and they jumped into bed, eat the vines and stomped my fence into the ground.



Get a solar electric or standard electric fence, they will leave that alone. I here stories of deer living in the city where it is safe. Heck when I used to live in the suburbs I came home from deer hunting with nothing. Itook the dog out in the back tossed a stick and kicked up a huge 8 pointer, he knew it was safe there and waited out deer season


----------



## dancan

Thanks to all veterans past , present and those who serve .






Lest we forget .


----------



## Toy4xchris

Spent my Veterans Day playing in my new backyard and a little scrounge of some nasty firepit wood

















Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

On my way back from the service ,






This afternoon I went and junked some wood at the selling pile 






I have to have a word with my buddy about pushing the shorts over the bank 






I did scrounge up a small load of shorts before I went home 






I need more garbage cans , I've got 6 of them full and plenty more shorts and rejects .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> On my way back from the service ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon I went and junked some wood at the selling pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have a word with my buddy about pushing the shorts over the bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did scrounge up a small load of shorts before I went home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more garbage cans , I've got 6 of them full and plenty more shorts and rejects .


no such thing to a scrounger.


----------



## nomad_archer

I cant catch a break deer hunting. Went out with my buddy today and the wind picked up 20-30 mph sustained gusts over 40mph. We swayed in the trees until 11 then called it a day. I decided to go fishing instead. Went to the sportsmans club and caught 20 trout in 3 hours and one of them was my first on a dry fly. The rest were on big heavy streamers since they cast well in heavy wind. I had at least 20 or more other hookups that were long distance releases after the trout did some acrobatics. Tomorrow is the last day of archery season here and is probably the best weather morning we have had all season. I wont be going out though. I need a mental break after 5 days of no deer and the 4 am wake ups are kicking my butt. I would be out there if I was seeing deer but I just cant do another no deer day. I need a mental reset for rifle season that starts in a few weeks.

Plus I really don't want to leave the wife with the two kids (4months, and 4 years old) all day tomorrow and come home to that fallout.


----------



## Plowboy83

Toy4xchris said:


> Spent my Veterans Day playing in my new backyard and a little scrounge of some nasty firepit wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Congratulations man have fun at the new house


----------



## nomad_archer

I wanted to update that the only wildlife I saw today was an awesome bald eagle was flying over head while I was fishing.


----------



## chucker

lore is! "if an eagle soars over you, you are blessed with the best of luck tomorrow" !! hunt well, hunt safe, and hunt skillfully! it's not how much ground you cover! it's how good you cover the ground!


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, with no time to waste I need to scrounge fast and scrounge often. So, back to the ridge at the lady farmer's. Among all the rotting trees that have been on the ground for 20 years, there was a nice solid peppermint. With the limber still in hospital, I had to use the 460 ... what a drag  . I find it good as an all-round saw, still light enough to use on the smaller stuff without tiring too much and can handle most larger trunks ok. I have a MS310 that I haven't used since I bought the 460 5 years ago. Maybe when I've got some more years on the clock I'll reconsider that one but for now the 460 is the general use saw. 




When you're working your way back along a dead peppermint trunk you're always wondering when you're going to find termites doing scrounging of their own - that's generally the reason they've fallen over. This one was pretty good all the way through. 




After a bit of swingin...




Again, it was no where near as easy to split as most peppermint, which I think must be due to their exposure to some pretty stiff wind at times on the ridge. The last bit was a bit awkward to get at with rocks and other stuff including a brown snake, the sight of which two foot away made me run around squealing like a girl . The old brown snakes are not inclined to back down and being the second most venomous snake in the world, I let him be and moved on as I had spied other prospects, including this good looking one...




Also, there is this ancient fallen blue gum that needs scrounging. Blue gum is significantly less susceptible to termites and it was out on its own so it should be both dry as a chip and probably free of bugs. I had taken a picture of it previously. 




It wasn't the tallest blue gum but it was pretty chunky. This next pic was taken at neck level and for reference, I'm an even 6 foot tall so it's a decent sized unit. 




There's a bit of ash in blue gum but big BTUs in that one. I'll start at the far end and hopefully by the time I've finished limbing, the limber will be ready to go.


----------



## nmcqueen469

Two big loads of walnut.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, with no time to waste I need to scrounge fast and scrounge often. So, back to the ridge at the lady farmer's. Among all the rotting trees that have been on the ground for 20 years, there was a nice solid peppermint. With the limber still in hospital, I had to use the 460 ... what a drag  . I find it good as an all-round saw, still light enough to use on the smaller stuff without tiring too much and can handle most larger trunks ok. I have a MS310 that I haven't used since I bought the 460 5 years ago. Maybe when I've got some more years on the clock I'll reconsider that one but for now the 460 is the general use saw.
> 
> View attachment 536648
> 
> 
> When you're working your way back along a dead peppermint trunk you're always wondering when you're going to find termites doing scrounging of their own - that's generally the reason they've fallen over. This one was pretty good all the way through.
> 
> View attachment 536649
> 
> 
> After a bit of swingin...
> 
> View attachment 536650
> 
> 
> Again, it was no where near as easy to split as most peppermint, which I think must be due to their exposure to some pretty stiff wind at times on the ridge. The last bit was a bit awkward to get at with rocks and other stuff including a brown snake, the sight of which two foot away made me run around squealing like a girl . The old brown snakes are not inclined to back down and being the second most venomous snake in the world, I let him be and moved on as I had spied other prospects, including this good looking one...
> 
> View attachment 536651
> 
> 
> Also, there is this ancient fallen blue gum that needs scrounging. Blue gum is significantly less susceptible to termites and it was out on its own so it should be both dry as a chip and probably free of bugs. I had taken a picture of it previously.
> 
> View attachment 536652
> 
> 
> It wasn't the tallest blue gum but it was pretty chunky. This next pic was taken at neck level and for reference, I'm an even 6 foot tall so it's a decent sized unit.
> 
> View attachment 536653
> 
> 
> There's a bit of ash in blue gum but big BTUs in that one. I'll start at the far end and hopefully by the time I've finished limbing, the limber will be ready to go.




A Brown Snake............ While scrounging........

I guess by living there you get used to the fact that the majority of critters will kill you.


Great scrounge though......


----------



## Marshy

I haven't been scrounging a lot these past few years but once in a while you just can't pass up a good opportunity to run some big saws. Here's a teaser. More to follow.


----------



## tpence2177

Got some of my red oak split up, then I missed a swing and hit my foot. Cut through my boot and took a little chunk of my foot. Was able to finish splitting up most of it then I had to get off of it. Oh well trying to not go to the doctor, pretty sure it's broken though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

tpence2177 said:


> Got some of my red oak split up, then I missed a swing and hit my foot. Cut through my boot and took a little chunk of my foot. Was able to finish splitting up most of it then I had to get off of it. Oh well trying to not go to the doctor, pretty sure it's broken though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Man that really sucks, hope it's not broke yikes.

Duncan I am glad I am not the only one who scrounges in a car. I had to scrape the inside of my car windows one night at work. scrounged some oak blocks that afternoon.


----------



## jr27236

Oh my god are you serious!! Thats crazy, you have to make sure its clean or you'll get an infection. How did you hit your foot? Were you holding a spit steady with it? Have a speedy recovery


----------



## tpence2177

jr27236 said:


> Oh my god are you serious!! Thats crazy, you have to make sure its clean or you'll get an infection. How did you hit your foot? Were you holding a spit steady with it? Have a speedy recovery


Honestly don't know. My first mistake was splitting right after I woke up. Wasn't fully awake and paying attention. And I'm a newbie when it comes to all this anyway. I was trying to split a small piece that I shouldn't have and just barely tipped the wood. Thankfully I didn't have a super hard swing and was able to somewhat slow it down before it hit my foot. I'll post gross pics later. Can't really get it comfortable even propping it up so going to get an x-ray and boot time sure lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

Hope it wasn't a Fiskars foot strike. You might take you boot off and only have 4 toes attached.


----------



## Marshy

Here is my scrounge boys. Lots of work here. Knarly old growth maple. Almost a shame to turn it into firewood but it is a yard tree. I'm going to see if I can cut a couple cants or big slabs. The problem becomes moving them as this is some heavy green maple. Also, I pray to the wood gods that I don't find any metal. I don't want to ruin that 36" chain on my 298. 
It's roughly 12' long.


----------



## jr27236

Tpence- if you have to split by hand, you have to be aware of what the woods gonna do and when your tired how the ax or maul will just sometimes twist out on impact and deflect on the wood, sending the split flipping across the ground. If you have to re-split smaller splits, the safest way is the tire method i think. Heres a link to give you an idea. It can be whole rounds or loaded with splits tight.


----------



## tpence2177

Marshy said:


> Hope it wasn't a Fiskars foot strike. You might take you boot off and only have 4 toes attached.


Luckily I couldn't find a fiskars x27 anywhere in town so I got a cheap 4.5lb maul 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177

jr27236 said:


> Tpence- if you have to split by hand, you have to be aware of what the woods gonna do and when your tired how the ax or maul will just sometimes twist out on impact and deflect on the wood, sending the split flipping across the ground. If you have to re-split smaller splits, the safest way is the tire method i think. Heres a link to give you an idea. It can be whole rounds or loaded with splits tight.



Thank you so much! I had previously kinda just thought the tire method was to keep you from have to go get all the rounds when they do split. That definitely makes sense though. Will get an old tire when I get back on my feet and keep at it. Might have a lead on a used splitter for cheap that me an friend are going to possibly go half and half in.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Steel toes boot or at least composite toe when splitting. Steel toe when running a saw. Wood does funny stuff when being cut or split. Gotta be careful and protect yourself against when it doesnt. But hope you have a speedy recovery and it isn't anything more then a broken toe.

@Marshy nice scrounge man! Looks a like the maple I did battle with in the spring. I am still splitting the wood from that tree.


----------



## tpence2177

No breaks! Just a bunch of stitches lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

tpence2177 said:


> No breaks! Just a bunch of stitches lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Man your lucky!!!


----------



## farmer steve

went to the woods today but no wood scrounged. just this guy. guess i have an open treestand for @nomad_archer for rifle season.


----------



## tpence2177

jr27236 said:


> Man your lucky!!!


My dad's always said God watches out for idiots lol we are both accidents waiting to happen. Definitely going to take it seriously though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

I see an Alaskan mill in my future. This **** is too much like work though. My free hand noodle-milling is far from straight so I'll be cutting a thick slab, around 12". I stopped to asked the guy down the street if he would load the slab with his compact tractor but he wasn't home. His wife was and she said she'd let him know. This thing at 12" might weight 1000 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy254

Marshy said:


> Here is my scrounge boys. Lots of work here. Knarly old growth maple. Almost a shame to turn it into firewood but it is a yard tree. I'm going to see if I can cut a couple cants or big slabs. The problem becomes moving them as this is some heavy green maple. Also, I pray to the wood gods that I don't find any metal. I don't want to ruin that 36" chain on my 298.
> It's roughly 12' long.
> View attachment 536719
> 
> View attachment 536720
> 
> View attachment 536721



Great looking trunk, looks like you've got your work cut out there. I love the look of maple. Does the darker heartwood burn differently to the sapwood? One of our local species, candlebark, has good heartwood with very little ash while the bark and the sapwood has plenty. If you're burning trunk material it is good but if you're burning 3 inch stuff which is mostly sapwood with bark on from the branches you fill your woodbox up with ash in three days. I take most of that smaller stuff to my brother in Melbourne, it's all much the same to him. You can see the clear delineation of heartwood and sapwood as it burns.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> went to the woods today but no wood scrounged. just this guy. guess i have an open treestand for @nomad_archer for rifle season.
> View attachment 536749
> View attachment 536750


Nice work!!!!


----------



## tpence2177

I do have a pretty nice scrounge for me hopefully once I heal up. Decent sized oak that will probably be several loads in my little Nissan hard body. Don't need to scrounge right now because I'm thinning the trees on my land right now, but that tree will be rotting by the time I get my land how I want it lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I always wear steel toe cap boots to split wood ( and safety specs). An accident can be nasty. Mend well.


----------



## Cowboy254

tpence2177 said:


> I do have a pretty nice scrounge for me hopefully once I heal up. Decent sized oak that will probably be several loads in my little Nissan hard body. Don't need to scrounge right now because I'm thinning the trees on my land right now, but that tree will be rotting by the time I get my land how I want it lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about the foot sounds like you dodged a bullet (almost). You can permanently mess up your mobility with an accident like that. 

Nothing wrong with stuffing wood into your car, all great scroungers do that when they must. Minor point though, thinning trees on your land definitely counts as scrounging.


----------



## tpence2177

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorry to hear about the foot sounds like you dodged a bullet (almost). You can permanently mess up your mobility with an accident like that.
> 
> Nothing wrong with stuffing wood into your car, all great scroungers do that when they must. Minor point though, thinning trees on your land definitely counts as scrounging.


I'll post pics of my "scrounge" today next time I go out then lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Went and worked the selling woodpile for a few hours this afternoon .







This was my takehome scrounge/pay .


----------



## Marshy

Cowboy254 said:


> Great looking trunk, looks like you've got your work cut out there. I love the look of maple. Does the darker heartwood burn differently to the sapwood? One of our local species, candlebark, has good heartwood with very little ash while the bark and the sapwood has plenty. If you're burning trunk material it is good but if you're burning 3 inch stuff which is mostly sapwood with bark on from the branches you fill your woodbox up with ash in three days. I take most of that smaller stuff to my brother in Melbourne, it's all much the same to him. You can see the clear delineation of heartwood and sapwood as it burns.
> 
> View attachment 536755


Hard Maple heart wood is a little more dense but neither makes a whole bunch of ash. Maple is great for building a killer bed of coals. It's definetly top pick when no oak is available. 

The 36" bar just isnt reaching through while I'm trying to noodle-mill that slab. Not to mention the irregular edge of the log is making it so I can get my dogs to bite. I'm going to a e to get some outer dogs for this 298. I decided to call it a night before uninterrupted the neighborhoods dinner hour. I'll take the trailer back tomorrow and see if I can get a slab off. I am going to give my uncle a call because I think he has a Alaskan mill. He also has some bigger saws too. The lower trucjbis going to make some big slabs but I'm going to need a 46" or so bar.

Here's the "small" half (upper) of the trunk. I bucked it in half, two ~6' there.


----------



## dancan

Sure takes a lot of fuel to mill that doesn't it lol


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> Sure takes a lot of fuel to mill that doesn't it lol


I noodled from the cut end then had to rip the rest. I'm going to have to cut off the live edge to get the bar all the way through, there's no other way without a longer bar. It wasn't too bad on fuel, 1 tank for the top slab and one more the the second slab cut. It's still not 100% free yet. I'm going to need a tractor to move the slab. I'm likely going to half the lower trunk because its 40"+.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> went to the woods today but no wood scrounged. just this guy. guess i have an open treestand for @nomad_archer for rifle season.
> View attachment 536749
> View attachment 536750



That picture is great. He is way way bigger than he looked in the picture you sent. He is pretty awesome. 

You tell me when and were and I will be in the treestand as soon as I can as long as it is on one of the many days I plan to hunt.. Although I cant get anywhere early these days, it's like moving mountains trying to get momma and the two kids out the door in the morning. But I sure can get there as soon as I possibly can. I have 6-8 days I hope to hunt out of the 16 day rifle season. I hope I don't need all of those days to relocate one to the freezer. If I end up without one it wont be for a lack of trying.

Again steve awesome buck. I cant wait to see it in person. By the way I like your style of draggin' the deer out.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> That picture is great. He is way way bigger than he looked in the picture you sent. He is pretty awesome.
> 
> You tell me when and were and I will be in the treestand as soon as I can as long as it is on one of the many days I plan to hunt.. Although I cant get anywhere early these days, it's like moving mountains trying to get momma and the two kids out the door in the morning. But I sure can get there as soon as I possibly can. I have 6-8 days I hope to hunt out of the 16 day rifle season. I hope I don't need all of those days to relocate one to the freezer. If I end up without one it wont be for a lack of trying.
> 
> Again steve awesome buck. I cant wait to see it in person. By the way I like your style of draggin' the deer out.


tell mom to take off the first day of rifle season so you can be here early.
stihl several reports of several "large" bucks in the neighborhood.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> I see an Alaskan mill in my future. This **** is too much like work though. My free hand noodle-milling is far from straight so I'll be cutting a thick slab, around 12". I stopped to asked the guy down the street if he would load the slab with his compact tractor but he wasn't home. His wife was and she said she'd let him know. This thing at 12" might weight 1000 lbs.



I was thinking about a mill myself when I had that monster to deal with. I cut it up the same way you are and it was almost too much work. The part of the stump that was flush cut at 16" was left laying flat. I could only get it 6" off the ground using a digging bar and another round as leverage. All 200lbs of me could sit on the end of the digging bar and it only lifted the round 6 inches or less. I got a smaller round under it and then used chains and the truck to drag it onto bigger rounds so I could noodle it while it was still horizontal. That was an adventure. Long story short --> I hope you are able to get the help of a tractor.


----------



## JustJeff

tpence2177 said:


> Got some of my red oak split up, then I missed a swing and hit my foot. Cut through my boot and took a little chunk of my foot. Was able to finish splitting up most of it then I had to get off of it. Oh well trying to not go to the doctor, pretty sure it's broken though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen! Lol. Seriously, hope its not too bad.


----------



## tpence2177

Oh yeah forgot to upload a pic lol. This was before stitches. Foot is really swollen there lol. 7 stitches later it's feeling much better unless I put weight on it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

Ouch! Hope you heal fast!


----------



## Marshy

tpence2177 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to upload a pic lol. This was before stitches. Foot is really swollen there lol. 7 stitches later it's feeling much better unless I put weight on it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You're so lucky that wasn't a Fiskars axe! Ouch man, take'r easy.


----------



## Marshy

My plan tomorrow is to take my tractor and quarter the lower trunk and take it home to mill at a later date. My uncle has an Alaskan mill he said I could borrow but it cuts 32" max. He has a 42" bar to use to max the mill out but it .404 chain. Ill see how it goes. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to upload a pic lol. This was before stitches. Foot is really swollen there lol. 7 stitches later it's feeling much better unless I put weight on it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wishing you a speedy recovery. There's lots of good threads on here for you to read in the mean time.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> tell mom to take off the first day of rifle season so you can be here early.View attachment 536795
> stihl several reports of several "large" bucks in the neighborhood.



 If I try that one you better have a cot setup next to the wood stove for me to spend a few nights. But in all reality I wont be that late considering the latest I have gotten out of the house this last week was 630. That puts me at you place around 730 or earlier if I don't miss any turns which isnt bad considering the 1 hour drive and in the woods not to long after the party starts. But it is what it is. I gotta help out so I can hunt. 

But this is better than last year when the earliest I could drop the kiddo off at daycare was 7am and I had a 30 minute drive to hunt and a 15 minute walk. I didn't much matter I didnt see anything but hunters until 330. I have resigned myself to the fact that when the kids are young I am most likely not going to see the sun rise from a deer stand when I am hunting from home. Honestly I am ok with that.

Nice rodney dangerfield picture. I feel like I should watch on of his movies tonight. Caddy Shack feels right.


----------



## Philbert

tpence2177 said:


> Got some of my red oak split up, then I missed a swing and hit my foot. Cut through my boot and took a little chunk of my foot.





tpence2177 said:


> My first mistake was splitting right after I woke up. Wasn't fully awake and paying attention.





tpence2177 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to upload a pic lol. This was before stitches. Foot is really swollen there lol. 7 stitches later it's feeling much better unless I put weight on it.


Ouch.

Steel toes would not have covered that part of your foot. There are 'metatarsal guards', which cover the instep, but as you note, part of that is paying attention.
I like tire splitting also.

Thank you for reminding us all.

Hope you are not out of commission long.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Well haven't been able to scrounge wood for awhile, been busy at work, then this last week had nasty cold (imported by my son from Montana , told him not to be smooching on his sick gf) don't get sick very often in fact this is like the 2nd time in 7-8 years, but this one sure got me. Been great to see and read of you guys adventures though! Hope that foot heals fast, glad it's not worse. This was about 3 weeks ago.  amazing what it will pull (its friend of mine) got 2 loads out of that tree. Was able to get out and fill the wood box (scrounged from box splitter came in)
.....and had to start the 562 and noodle a block sure do like that saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Well haven't been able to scrounge wood for awhile, been busy at work, then this last week had nasty cold (imported by my son from Montana , told him not to be smooching on his sick gf) don't get sick very often in fact this is like the 2nd time in 7-8 years, but this one sure got me. Been great to see and read of you guys adventures though! Hope that foot heals fast, glad it's not worse. This was about 3 weeks ago  what it will pull (its friend of mine) got 2 loads out of that tree. Was able to get out and fill the wood box (scrounged from box splitter came in)View attachment 536825
> .....and had to start the 562 and noodle a block sure do like that saw.




Sounds like man-flu to me, damn near fatal. It's so much worse than the colds that chicks get. They just don't understand.


----------



## Cowboy254

Continuing Cowboy's scrounge-a-thon...

It's happening in dribs and drabs. Family commitments, rubbish weather and work complicate the issue, but I'm working on it. I've got to work on the big long fallen peppermint I posted on yesterday. Started at the distal end and worked my way back. How far would I get before I hit termites? About this far. Still that was a good 16 inches across before the inevitable happened.




Getting worse...




Getting rubbish...




Also getting some dark clouds around so the pics are getting a bit ordinary.




Still, you can split off the good stuff around the edges and toss the termitey bits into the blackberries.


----------



## Philbert

At least the termites will have peppermint fresh breath?

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> At least the termites will have peppermint fresh breath?
> 
> Philbert



That's probably why they breed so much. Chicks dig that stuff. Termite chicks at any rate.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Sounds like man-flu to me, damn near fatal. It's so much worse than the colds that chicks get. They just don't understand.


Ya! That's it! You understand, lol .


----------



## Toy4xchris

Not a grade A scrounge but I did help clear the way to be able to get to some better wood and gives me something to burn in my fire pit.














sent from my electronic leash


----------



## dancan

Well , no real scrounging production today , worked the selling woodpile so all I got to show for it is this .






So it looks like I have about 12 garbage cans full to burn before I get into the woodpile 
Speaking of the woodpile here's a few picks of scrounged up wood stored at a secluded , secure and secret undisclosed unmarked location .


























I'm ready for a good old fashion Zoggafied Polar Vortex 
Still got all that wood to haul out of that houselot yet


----------



## Cowboy254

Wudpirat's back!


----------



## dancan

WooWho !!!!
Glad to see you back wudpirat !!!


----------



## dancan

I could have used a bigger saw , but I didn't lol


----------



## Marshy

I ended up taking care of the top of that trunk. I got serious, brought my compact tractor and a trailer with me, got that slab free then tried to load it... my tractor wouldn't lift it (I have some leaky hoses and rams need rebuilding). So I walked around the corner and down a few houses to a guy that I noticed had a compact tractor and asked if he would help. he came over and helped me load the slab. Then I gave him a whole bunch of cuttings for firewood. He was really happy with what he got and said let him know if i need another hand. I was able to get it off with my tractor.










What's left.


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Steel toes would not have covered that part of your foot. There are 'metatarsal guards', which cover the instep, but as you note, part of that is paying attention.
> I like tire splitting also.
> 
> Thank you for reminding us all.
> 
> Hope you are not out of commission long.
> 
> Philbert



I've got a couple pair of them and they sure are nice, wear them loading and unloading and splitting, if you drop a piece of wood it's really no big deal. However, when said piece of wood hits your shin it becomes an issue.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cody said:


> I've got a couple pair of them and they sure are nice, wear them loading and unloading and splitting, if you drop a piece of wood it's really no big deal. However, when said piece of wood hits your shin it becomes an issue.



You've reminded me of an incident a many years ago when I was a firewood noob. Bushfires had gone through killing a lot of trees and one big peppermint fell across a road in the hills, then cut into rounds about 3 foot long and pushed off the road. Though it had been killed the top 3/4 was still good. I saw it and went to scrounge. Unfortunately I didn't have my sharpening device or another chain (pfft, noob ) and when I cut dirt things got difficult for the MS310, my only saw at the time. Pertinent to the story is the fact that the maul I had at the time was a cheap one. However, peppermint is normally good splitting wood and I figured I could split 25 inch wide, 3 foot long rounds, and after a number of hits with the maul, I could. I could then carry these long splits up to the trailer (I didn't have @Logger nate 's son to toss the unsplit logs on his shoulder and carry them up). 

So I'm on the last round I could fit on the trailer and just needed one last big hit with the el cheapo maul to finish the job. I hadn't been paying attention to the condition of the handle near the head. The handle of the maul snapped just below the head on the downswing as I put everything into it and the head of the maul flew off into the bush, never to be seen again. Without the weight of the head on the end I came down in a much tighter arc, missed the round completely and smashed my right shin with the 1.5 inch headless hickory handle. So that's what a good kneecapping feels like, I've always wanted to know! I didn't know whether to scream or cry or whatever so I made do with swearing and blaspheming for about 10 minutes and hurling the maul handle after the head hoping they could go forth and multiply together.  With some excellent periosteal bruising that spot on my shin had a tender bony lump for 18 months afterwards.


----------



## Cowboy254

Didn't have long to scrounge but I do have some splitting to do. For this maul (Hart), I spent the extra 20 bucks and got the most expensive version at Bunnings (discount hardware) and it has lasted me 7 years so far, as opposed to all of its predecessors that would last 6 months if I was lucky (before I'd smash myself in the shin with it). 




Here are the splits from another angle...




Then, nature treated me to a nice display. Just look at the serenity.


----------



## blkcloud

Was at a friends house for supper the other evening..admiring his straight nearly limbless oak trees ,thinking how nice it would be to have a few for my processor.. when he says.. I got a bid to remove 4 of these trees.. $1200.00.. I perked up and went and checked them a little closer.. 3 of them were about 20 inches at the base.. straight as a gun barrel.. the 4th was a good 36-40 inch and leaning towards his garage.. i told him.. since we were such good friends that I'd remove 3 of them no charge... and he could get the man with the bucket truck to take down the big leaner... here's the end result!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Different kind of scrounge this weekend. My brother came over to do some turkey hunting, and when he dropped his tailgate...








They are all non-runners, but I think I can get enough parts to just need P&C, and I'll have 3 of the MS261's running. The MS192 has a good P&C, but is missing some parts. The Husky's all need a lot, but I might take a crack at getting a 550xp running, and convert one of the burned up 570's to a 575xp.

Looks like I have a winter project now. I'm sure I'll be asking for help in the chainsaw forum, and posting parts wanted and for sale in the tradin' post.


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Different kind of scrounge this weekend. My brother came over to do some turkey hunting, and when he dropped his tailgate...
> View attachment 537111
> View attachment 537112
> View attachment 537113
> View attachment 537114
> View attachment 537115
> View attachment 537116
> 
> 
> They are all non-runners, but I think I can get enough parts to just need P&C, and I'll have 3 of the MS261's running. The MS192 has a good P&C, but is missing some parts. The Husky's all need a lot, but I might take a crack at getting a 550xp running, and convert one of the burned up 570's to a 575xp.
> 
> Looks like I have a winter project now. I'm sure I'll be asking for help in the chainsaw forum, and posting parts wanted and for sale in the tradin' post.


Grade A scrounge there! 

None of those 550's would happen to have heated handles would they?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> Grade A scrounge there!
> 
> None of those 550's would happen to have heated handles would they?



No, both have plain handles. And broken pull-start handles, so who knows what the P&C look like. I'm sure I'll be getting to them soon. I dug into one of the MS261's last night, and was pleased to find a good jug and piston, so between the 5 Stihl carcasses I have, I should at least get one runner for free.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm Fumin!!!

Been seeing deer like crazy, including nice bucks at the new hunting spot, had a 8 pt bed down behind a tree just 30 yds away!

Then, a neighbor complains, and the owner yanks my hunting privilege! They told him they would object to the subdivision if he continued to let me hunt there, like they won't object to it anyway! I'm really, really pissed! Was close to home, and lots of deer.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Wudpirat's back!



Where???


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> I'm Fumin!!!
> 
> Been seeing deer like crazy, including nice bucks at the new hunting spot, had a 8 pt bed down behind a tree just 30 yds away!
> 
> Then, a neighbor complains, and the owner yanks my hunting privilege! They told him they would object to the subdivision if he continued to let me hunt there, like they won't object to it anyway! I'm really, really pissed! Was close to home, and lots of deer.


Time to get out of New York, unfortunately most people don't realize that deer have to be managed as well or we will all be over ran by them and they will start to get severely diseased. Most people just see it as protecting Bambi when they shut a hunter down. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

kingOFgEEEks said:


> No, both have plain handles. And broken pull-start handles, so who knows what the P&C look like. I'm sure I'll be getting to them soon. I dug into one of the MS261's last night, and was pleased to find a good jug and piston, so between the 5 Stihl carcasses I have, I should at least get one runner for free.


This belongs in the "you suck" thread . And are you gonna get some you suck replies for sure.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I'm Fumin!!!
> 
> Been seeing deer like crazy, including nice bucks at the new hunting spot, had a 8 pt bed down behind a tree just 30 yds away!
> 
> Then, a neighbor complains, and the owner yanks my hunting privilege! They told him they would object to the subdivision if he continued to let me hunt there, like they won't object to it anyway! I'm really, really pissed! Was close to home, and lots of deer.



Sorry to here that mike. I like the post as an acknowledgement that I read it. But in know way shape or form do I like what I was reading.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I'm Fumin!!!
> 
> Been seeing deer like crazy, including nice bucks at the new hunting spot, had a 8 pt bed down behind a tree just 30 yds away!
> 
> Then, a neighbor complains, and the owner yanks my hunting privilege! They told him they would object to the subdivision if he continued to let me hunt there, like they won't object to it anyway! I'm really, really pissed! Was close to home, and lots of deer.


That is ridiculous. I am sorry Mike.

We had access denied from crossing someone's land to access our hunting cabin due to a bully neighbor. I know the feeling.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Where???



Wudpirat liked one of dancan's posts on the previous page, so he's about. 

Bad luck about the deer hunting spot. Nice use of blackmail by the neighbour of your property owner mate too. No doubt he thinks it's perfectly justified ... hard to know what is going through some people's heads sometimes.


----------



## nomad_archer

@MustangMike - Cant stand people that make threats to get there own way when what you were doing didnt impact them. People could use a good healthy dose of mind your own business these days. I for one dont care what someone does as long as it is within the law, doesnt put anyone in danger, and doesn't impact me even if I dont agree with it. 

I have friends that live in NY and they moved into a new house and the neighbors didn't like their dogs. So the neighbor came onto my friends property and says one of the dogs allegedly bit him and that he has pictures from the doctor etc. If the dogs go away he wont go any farther with his alleged complaint. Problem is that was months ago and nothing was filed with the local pd. My friends have the dogs living with there parents and are looking to possibly move. I would have handled the situation differently and it is a he said/she said situation. Add in the black mail threat to get them to get rid of the dogs and I would have looked at my legal options very hard. If the law was on my side, I would have legally pressed the neighbor and made it a headache. Then I would have build a huge obnoxious fence on his property line. I have no tolerance for bullies and most don't like when someone hits back. But alas not my fight so its easy to be a arm chair quarterback.

To tie this back to your situation mike, I cant stand the bullies that dont like what someone is doing so they make threats to get there way.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe I know who did it, but I have to confirm. There is a woman 2 houses down that feed the deer, which is illegal in NY.

I hate people who just like to rain on other persons parades! They are useless.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I believe I know who did it, but I have to confirm. There is a woman 2 houses down that feed the deer, which is illegal in NY.


Bingo!!!

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I'm Fumin!!!
> 
> Been seeing deer like crazy, including nice bucks at the new hunting spot, had a 8 pt bed down behind a tree just 30 yds away!
> 
> Then, a neighbor complains, and the owner yanks my hunting privilege! They told him they would object to the subdivision if he continued to let me hunt there, like they won't object to it anyway! I'm really, really pissed! Was close to home, and lots of deer.


Sorry to hear Mike, that would be very frustrating. 2 guys from Texas bought the timber company land in this area and plan on locking most of it up, its where I go hunting and most of my firewood scrounging, will have a very significant impact on this area.


----------



## svk

I'd welcome you guys to all hunt with me but we shot the last two deer in the area. Way too many wolves. But any of the regulars here would be welcome if only for the camaraderie.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> I'd welcome you guys to all hunt with me but we shot the last two deer in the area. Way too many wolves. But any of the regulars here would be welcome if only for the camaraderie.



Next week is bear camp here. 3 bears in 30 years. But, not a one of us would miss it for the world. If any of y'all are ever in the area the week of thanksgiving, we definitely have a cup of coffee or a glass of bourbon with your name on it.


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Next week is bear camp here. 3 bears in 30 years. But, not a one of us would miss it for the world. If any of y'all are ever in the area the week of thanksgiving, we definitely have a cup of coffee or a glass of bourbon with your name on it.


Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Cowboy254

The scrounges are coming thick and fast. Actually, they're a bit thin because today I had to do it around picking up kids from school and delivering to ballet and whatnot, but they certainly are fast. I've moved into a part of the farm that is full of Paterson's Curse so the lady farmer doesn't have the cattle in there and the grass and weeds have been exploding out of the ground now that we're getting some sunshine after all the rain. My pre-scrounge reconnaissance had spied a fallen peppermint that looked fairly solid not far from the fallen monstro-bluegum that I posted a couple of days ago (which is in the background, below). Unfortunately, the grass around it has grown a lot as well which makes it that much more awkward and full of snakes. Not to worry, snakes are nature's quitters, they stop biting you after an hour or so. Onto the peppermint. 




I got much of the way along both trunks before I hit significant termites. Even then, if I wasn't in a hurry, I'd continue on and finish both and just split out the termitey middle. However, the clock is ticking and I'm going after the easy scrounge. So I split this up and left the rest for the termites to finish up. Well, maybe I'll come back to it after the monstro-bluegum is taken care of . 




I know it doesn't look that wonderful in the photos but peppermint is very interesting looking wood and while it's not a structural timber/lumber, it makes very interesting floorboards . And great firewood.




This was one tank's worth of cutting for the 460. When I first got the 460 in 2009, one tank equated to about a metre of green eucalypt (compared to more than 2 tanks in the 310). This is dry wood but I've also become a bit more efficient in my cutting with practice so we can call it a metre and a bit, maybe a third of a cord or a touch under.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Next week is bear camp here. 3 bears in 30 years. But, not a one of us would miss it for the world. If any of y'all are ever in the area the week of thanksgiving, we definitely have a cup of coffee or a glass of bourbon with your name on it.


my dad used to take me bear hunting near morris run back in the late sixty's. our "camp" was an old ford station wagon and a coleman stove.  never saw a bear.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> I'd welcome you guys to all hunt with me but we shot the last two deer in the area. Way too many wolves. But any of the regulars here would be welcome if only for the camaraderie.


Can you predator hunt where you live?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I'd welcome you guys to all hunt with me but we shot the last two deer in the area. Way too many wolves. But any of the regulars here would be welcome if only for the camaraderie.



Yes! There may not be many deer but don't you have a healthy population of large toothy fish?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> my dad used to take me bear hunting near morris run back in the late sixty's. our "camp" was an old ford station wagon and a coleman stove.  never saw a bear.



I live just a few miles from Morris Run. There's plenty of bear around, but there are also plenty of places to hide.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> OK Guys, you just can't make this up!
> 
> Was in my stand this morning, and again in the afternoon till dark. In the am, a Chickadee landed on me, and stayed for a bit, and I watched a plaited woodpecker at 20 yards eating bugs. In the pm, saw a black squirrel, then a doe & fawn just as dark was setting in.
> 
> Now, for the unreal. The wife asks me to go with her mid day to walk the dogs (we each walk one). We go to a new section of the bike path that is still being developed. There is a 6 1/2' chain link fence between the path and the unused RR tracks. All of a sudden, my wife says "a deer". It is a large buck, likely past his prime. Large, wide beams, but not many points, and not long, but a big bodied deer. I think it was a 6 pt with a spread of about 22-24". The deer is on the other side of the fence, our dog Lucy starts barking. Instead of retreating, the deer comes toward us and tried to jump the fence on to our side, about 20 yards away! It does not clear the fence, falls on it's butt, wheels around and runs away. This is right under the I 84 overpass with constant traffic & noise! I don't know what the heck he would have done if he cleared that fence, and I gotta tell ya, I'm glad I did not find out!
> 
> Strange does not even begin to describe it!


That right there is some crazy stuff Mike.
Reminds me of going to my BIL's house one time who is oddly enough also named Mike. We were out back right after he bought it and he points out towards the woodline and says look a hummingbird, within seconds it had flown the 50 yards and was about a ft from his hand.
I love stories like that.
Sorry about loosing you hunting spot, hopefully it will become clear soon why that all took place, as I'm sure it will all work out great for you in the end .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Sounds like man-flu to me, damn near fatal. It's so much worse than the colds that chicks get. They just don't understand.


I'd rather be attacked by a drop bear than have the man-flu.


Logger nate said:


> Ya! That's it! You understand, lol .


Nice winching video Nate. Was the winch on the truck, looked like it was, but it sounded like it was right next to the camera and doubled back of the tree on the hill. How much do you figure that stem weighed and what type/model of winch were you using.


----------



## chipper1

Toy4xchris said:


> Not a grade A scrounge but I did help clear the way to be able to get to some better wood and gives me something to burn in my fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


Nice work Chris.
I like the big pallets and the red wagon just as much as the wood. Did you use the wagon for the scrounge.


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Different kind of scrounge this weekend. My brother came over to do some turkey hunting, and when he dropped his tailgate...
> View attachment 537111
> View attachment 537112
> View attachment 537113
> View attachment 537114
> View attachment 537115
> View attachment 537116
> 
> 
> They are all non-runners, but I think I can get enough parts to just need P&C, and I'll have 3 of the MS261's running. The MS192 has a good P&C, but is missing some parts. The Husky's all need a lot, but I might take a crack at getting a 550xp running, and convert one of the burned up 570's to a 575xp.
> 
> Looks like I have a winter project now. I'm sure I'll be asking for help in the chainsaw forum, and posting parts wanted and for sale in the tradin' post.


Please read below.


jr27236 said:


> This belongs in the "you suck" thread . And are you gonna get some you suck replies for sure.


 That's exactly what I was thinking as I was , then I was thinking where are all the mods(retired and hanging in the scounge thread LOL), this needs to be moved to the YOU SUCK thread.
Awesome score Geek .
Here's some of my scrounges from Saturday morning until Sunday evening , it was a good weekend .
The ugly duckling. @farmer steve likes this one .
I also got it with an extra brand new bar and two extra chains that have not even been hand filed. This was the picture from the ad.

Here's the 254xp cleaned up a bit. It was a nasty mess as the PO had ran used motor oil in it for bar oil, I hate getting dirty lol.
I installed a 16" bar on it just for @svk . Don't be hating Steve .


----------



## Toy4xchris

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Chris.
> I like the big pallets and the red wagon just as much as the wood. Did you use the wagon for the scrounge.



Ya lol. I got the pallets from work and I actually built the wagon for my son when he was born he doesn't know I borrowed it lol the wagon actually has working suspension. I hope to be rebuilding the frame and suspension for it in the near future now that I have access to aluminum and a welder that can weld aluminum at work.


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Can you predator hunt where you live?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Well sure. Only problem is the only predators are wolves which are currently protected.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Yes! There may not be many deer but don't you have a healthy population of large toothy fish?


Healthy. Very healthy. Two of these three are still swimming.


----------



## chucker

nice fish steve ! sure hope to make it up there this winter for some good action on pike,,,,


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> Well sure. Only problem is the only predators are wolves which are currently protected.


#deerlivesmatter


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'd rather be attacked by a drop bear than have the man-flu.
> 
> Nice winching video Nate. Was the winch on the truck, looked like it was, but it sounded like it was right next to the camera and doubled back of the tree on the hill. How much do you figure that stem weighed and what type/model of winch were you using.


Thanks chipper, ya I'm starting to think I'd rather take on the drop bear. 
The winch was on the pickup, had cable running through block on tree above road trying to get a little more lift and to get more of it on the road before resetting. Had back bumper chained to a tree otherwise it just drags the pickup, not sure what it's rated at it's a pto driven winch guessing around 15000 lb rating? Don't know what tree weighs, 6000-7000 lbs.? it was a red fir about 33" on the stump.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> nice fish steve ! sure hope to make it up there this winter for some good action on pike,,,,


I sure hope you can. I scrounged a nice flip over fish house from my neighbor I am itching to try.


----------



## chipper1

Toy4xchris said:


> Ya lol. I got the pallets from work and I actually built the wagon for my son when he was born he doesn't know I borrowed it lol the wagon actually has working suspension. I hope to be rebuilding the frame and suspension for it in the near future now that I have access to aluminum and a welder that can weld aluminum at work.


That's awesome.
We had a little wagon that I got for 30 of craigslist and we literally ran the wheels of it. Before I was as set up as I am now we pulled that little wagon thru the woods with my sons quad and hauled a few cords out of the woods. The kids still play with it, but one of the wheels is not on it at all lol. 
Found this picture of the "hauling rig" .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper, ya I'm starting to think I'd rather take on the drop bear.
> The winch was on the pickup, had cable running through block on tree above road trying to get a little more lift and to get more of it on the road before resetting. Had back bumper chained to a tree otherwise it just drags the pickup, not sure what it's rated at it's a pto driven winch guessing around 15000 lb rating? Don't know what tree weighs, 6000-7000 lbs.? it was a red fir about 33" on the stump.


Nice, I've chained my quad to a tree before or put the plow up against something to help keep it in place, a mans gotta do what he's gotta do . 
I've watched a few videos of guys doing that, and if I had to work on those hills I'm sure I would be doing something like that. I've found it's nice to double back thru a fully on a tree right next to the tractor with the skidding winch. it helps keep my little tractor in the same spot and gives you almost the whole spool to work with vs putting the bully on the log and losing half the cable length. 
How many cords was that tree.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome.
> We had a little wagon that I got for 30 of craigslist and we literally ran the wheels of it. Before I was as set up as I am now we pulled that little wagon thru the woods with my sons quad and hauled a few cords out of the woods. The kids still play with it, but one of the wheels is not on it at all lol.
> Found this picture of the "hauling rig" .
> View attachment 537357


That's awesome! Great picture! 



chipper1 said:


> Nice, I've chained my quad to a tree before or put the plow up against something to help keep it in place, a mans gotta do what he's gotta do .
> I've watched a few videos of guys doing that, and if I had to work on those hills I'm sure I would be doing something like that. I've found it's nice to double back thru a fully on a tree right next to the tractor with the skidding winch. it helps keep my little tractor in the same spot and gives you almost the whole spool to work with vs putting the bully on the log and losing half the cable length.
> How many cords was that tree.


About 2 cords, 2 pickup loads.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Healthy. Very healthy. Two of these three are still swimming.
> 
> View attachment 537332
> View attachment 537333
> View attachment 537334


Nice fish! Looks like fun.


----------



## nomad_archer

chucker said:


> nice fish steve ! sure hope to make it up there this winter for some good action on pike,,,,



I want to go right after ice out when they are in the shallows feeding like crazy!


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I want to go right after ice out when they are in the shallows feeding like crazy!


That is a lot of fun. Also when the bigger fish start to feed in mid February through end of season. That is when I have caught the biggest ones.


----------



## dancan

New scrounging tool .






It just followed me home , honest ....


----------



## Philbert

That like a crane that is going to be mounted on your truck or trailer?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I think I'm going to make a 3pt hitch and use it on the Yanmar 336 and see how that works .
It's only 4 bolts that hold the crane to any structure so I'll also make a mount for the trailer .
I've got to go look at the next project truck to see if it's worth buying , if it is it may get mounted on it (99 Ram3500 Cumins duelly) but the next equipment project is a Cat 216 with a hole in the block like the Cat 216 with a hole in the block that I already have lol
I have a good motor to install in the second cat , it was a good runner till last summer so should be a fast swap .
Free firewood is expensive LOL


----------



## CaseyForrest

Stumbled onto whats turning out to be a mega scrounge....

Local utility went through a buddies neighborhood clearing lines. Most of the people in this neighborhood dont burn wood so he sent out a neighborhood email to see who wants their wood cleared out.. So far we are up to about 14 of these...


----------



## dancan

^^^^^ Score ^^^^^


----------



## CaseyForrest

yup. And the SS should be here Thursday.


----------



## Cowboy254

CaseyForrest said:


> Stumbled onto whats turning out to be a mega scrounge....
> 
> Local utility went through a buddies neighborhood clearing lines. Most of the people in this neighborhood dont burn wood so he sent out a neighborhood email to see who wants their wood cleared out.. So far we are up to about 14 of these...



I can't see the pic for some reason. Is it just me?


----------



## PA Dan

Nope not just you!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> I can't see the pic for some reason. Is it just me?





PA Dan said:


> Nope not just you!


----------



## WoodTick007

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 537589


Are you going to start selling firewood or is your personal wood consumption that great? 





Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

WoodTick007 said:


> Are you going to start selling firewood or is your personal wood consumption that great?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



Most of it is personal use. The widow that lives in front of us lost her wood guy, and she likes to burn as much as possible so I keep her in supply as well.

That and I'm a wood whore. I'm not quote at a level where I'm comfortable enough to not have to be a wood whore. Once I get there, Ill be able to sustain my OCD with general gathering.

ETA: Last year we used approx 8 cords. Half of that was basswood. Last year by this time we had already been burning 24/7 as well. So far this year we're not even in a face cord yet. Most of that is weather related, some is more efficient burning apparatus.


----------



## jasper nl

I have just a luxury problem we own some forest in germany and Holland just fire wood but we get to much fire wood for free so don't have the need and time for it


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Well sure. Only problem is the only predators are wolves which are currently protected.



Not a problem. Hang a pork chop around your neck. Strap on a good side arm and walk through the brush making sheep sounds. Then claim self defense. Would you please make a video of this?

Hey, give me a little credit. I didn't even mention a fish. LOL

Safe hunting guys.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That's awesome! Great picture!
> 
> 
> About 2 cords, 2 pickup loads.


Thanks, we like to have fun while working, makes you want to come back and do some more.
Like @dancan said free wood is expensive .

If it was dead standing then thats around 5k .


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 537589


Looks good Casey.
Is that just south west of the airport. That wouldn't be to far for you.
Can't tell from the picture wether some of that is honey locust or maple, but I would like to see the SS hit some honey locust as it has a pretty twisted grain.
What the heck is bass wood? Time to do some learning I guess .


----------



## blades

Bass wood about a 1/4 step above willow or cotton wood


----------



## Cowboy254

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 537589



I see it now, that's a great scrounge. You should keep in touch with the utility company to see when and where they're trimming and then kindly offer your services for free to the neighbourhood if they want all that messy, space occupying wood removed. Knock on one door and they can do the networking for you.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, 16th November is our wedding anniversary so what better way to celebrate than to give your wife a good hot load of hard wood!




There's a lot to get through and my time most days is limited but I can sneak out and put a quick tank or two through the 460 several days per week so I should be able to make some steady progress over the next week or two. 




I can stuff 11 inch thick rounds into my firebox so all this branch material is perfect for no-splitting heat. 




The 661 is still an inpatient so the 460 (20 inch bar) is doing the job and doing it fine. We'll see how it goes when it gets to the main trunk. Dry blue gum is as hard as a cat's head so it will certainly get some exercise when the time comes!


----------



## nomad_archer

@Cowboy254 well played, very well played. I wasn't quite sure where you were going with that.... " Give your wife a good hot load....." Yep that went straight to the gutter.


----------



## LonestarStihl

@Cowboy254 ... awesome. And congrats on another year


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load one.....






Examples of what's there....












They have, that I saw, better than 10 crews working the neighborhood. I might start going door to door. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Casey.
> Is that just south west of the airport. That wouldn't be to far for you.
> Can't tell from the picture wether some of that is honey locust or maple, but I would like to see the SS hit some honey locust as it has a pretty twisted grain.
> What the heck is bass wood? Time to do some learning I guess .


East Lansing is on the east side of lansing. LOL! Not really near the airport. 

I'm told it's a mix of oak, locust, elm and maple. Some of what I got tonight was oak, locust and silver maple. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Oh..... I'm taking the tractor back on Sat. 

sent from a field


----------



## nomad_archer

Casey, I am getting tired just looking at all that wood. I hope you have lots of space because that is a lot of wood.


----------



## NGaMountains

Wow, nice find Casey!


----------



## CaseyForrest

nomad_archer said:


> Casey, I am getting tired just looking at all that wood. I hope you have lots of space because that is a lot of wood.



When this fills up....







Ive got all of this... I'm about halfway between the road and the cluster of trees directly in front of me.


----------



## Haywire

My friend came over with his Stihl today and helped me cut


----------



## nomad_archer

Outstanding Casey. How big is your lot?


----------



## farmer steve

CaseyForrest said:


> Load one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of what's there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have, that I saw, better than 10 crews working the neighborhood. I might start going door to door.
> 
> sent from a field


that's a "you suck" scrounge if i ever saw one. did i mention you suck? great scrounge Casey.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> My friend came over with his Stihl today and helped me cut


creamsicle power!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyForrest

nomad_archer said:


> Outstanding Casey. How big is your lot?



After an exchange of some property with the widow in front of us, we are just shy of 3 acres.

The lady in front of us and the neighbors next to us are family and this used to be their family farm. We are living in what was their sisters house. The farm house they grew up in is attached to the 99 acres behind us. Which also has scrounge-able wood. But its swarming with PI and I'm VERY allergic.


----------



## CaseyForrest

farmer steve said:


> that's a "you suck" scrounge if i ever saw one. did i mention you suck? great scrounge Casey.



I wouldn't have fallen into it if it wasn't for the friend that lives in the neighborhood.

We had an ice storm last winter (maybe the one previous, I don't recall) and this area was hit hard with downed lines. Most of the lines run down the middle of the backside of everyone's property and this is an old neighborhood. So the trees are quite large. BWL wanted to trim after the storm and it got voted down. Looks like it got pushed through this time because its crazy. I saw 4 crews on 1 street, all within line of site with the next.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny about PI. We got tons of it down here, but I don't seem to catch it as easy as I used to, unless I really try! (do stupid stuff)

But at my 50 acres up in the Catskills, I have never seen it!


----------



## cantoo

I cut the last couple of trees on the lot I cleared for a house. I cut them at 7' and lifted them on with one of my Steiners and front mini boom. Little load of Birch.


----------



## svk

Good looking birch!


----------



## CaseyForrest

That little Steiner is very cool.


----------



## chipper1

blades said:


> Bass wood about a 1/4 step above willow or cotton wood


Nice, so gofer wood. 
I did look it up and got distracted by other info before I could get to the but ratings.
I did learn a thing or two though lol. It's a "high friction wood" so it's good for starting fires with a bow and it has little wart looking things all over it. I've never seen it around my place, but I'm sure I will now.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, 16th November is our wedding anniversary so what better way to celebrate than to give your wife a good hot load of hard wood!
> 
> View attachment 537627
> 
> 
> There's a lot to get through and my time most days is limited but I can sneak out and put a quick tank or two through the 460 several days per week so I should be able to make some steady progress over the next week or two.
> 
> View attachment 537628
> 
> I can stuff 11 inch thick rounds into my firebox so all this branch material is perfect for no-splitting heat.
> 
> View attachment 537635
> 
> 
> The 661 is still an inpatient so the 460 (20 inch bar) is doing the job and doing it fine. We'll see how it goes when it gets to the main trunk. Dry blue gum is as hard as a cat's head so it will certainly get some exercise when the time comes!
> 
> View attachment 537637


Congrats on your anniversary CB.
Nice load as well.


----------



## tpence2177

Possibly found a new place to scrounge. Looks like an acre of just rejects from a logging company. Its around an acre of just stacks of wood. Just have to find out who owns it. No crutches anymore so I may be back out cutting stuff this weekend lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> East Lansing is on the east side of lansing. LOL! Not really near the airport.
> 
> I'm told it's a mix of oak, locust, elm and maple. Some of what I got tonight was oak, locust and silver maple.
> 
> sent from a field


Oh, bummer. 
I saw that building in the background and it looks like one when you cut down from the airport to m43.
Looks very nice and as though the tree guys who cut it were trying to make somewhat similar length cut's.
Finally getting that locust you wanted . The honey is higher in Btu's, but will make you use more Btu's to get it split up than black locust.


CaseyForrest said:


> Oh..... I'm taking the tractor back on Sat.
> 
> sent from a field


That was one of my top thoughts looking at the pictures, that's a lot of lifting into the trailer.
Are you able to leave it at your buddies right there.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> My friend came over with his Stihl today and helped me cut


What a cutie.
You ought to give him the 288 .


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Possibly found a new place to scrounge. Looks like an acre of just rejects from a logging company. Its around an acre of just stacks of wood. Just have to find out who owns it. No crutches anymore so I may be back out cutting stuff this weekend lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That would make a great scrounge.
Glad your feeling better. Is all the swelling gone down now.


----------



## tpence2177

chipper1 said:


> That would make a great scrounge.
> Glad your feeling better. Is all the swelling gone down now.


Thanks! Not quite. My foot bruising and red right now and still slightly swollen but I've been able to walk with just a slight limp today only needed an Aleve and it wasn't really for pain, more for trying to get the swelling down further 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks! Not quite. My foot bruising and red right now and still slightly swollen but I've been able to walk with just a slight limp today only needed an Aleve and it wasn't really for pain, more for trying to get the swelling down further
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Get yourself chainmail boots before you go out again. [emoji13]


----------



## tpence2177

jr27236 said:


> Get yourself chainmail boots before you go out again. [emoji13]


Most of the people I work with after they found out what happened ( everyone knows I'm accident prone) told me I should just live in a bubble. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks! Not quite. My foot bruising and red right now and still slightly swollen but I've been able to walk with just a slight limp today only needed an Aleve and it wasn't really for pain, more for trying to get the swelling down further
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's still great to hear. It could have been much worse.
I had a lot of thoughts when I saw those pictures.
I managed to scrounge a fiscars x21, I think it's the 28" one, off a guy I recently bought a 461 from.
My son wanted to use it again and I told him he could as I was going out.
Next thing I know he's coming back with a nice sized load of my premium stash of white oak he had split up, by himself , I got distracted and totally forgot I was going to go out there with him .
While I was grateful he split it up and all I was bummed at myself for not paying attention and thought's of his feet looking like yours had gone through my head.
By the way he will be 9 next month .

Edit, it was a two wheeled wheelbarrow load up even with the top, he wanted help getting it on the porch.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm plugging away on the big blue gum. I have a bit of an issue getting all the wood out as there is a steep and bumpy ramp on the other side of a creek that the Outback doesn't find easy to get up. The crappy 2.5L petrol motor won't pull unless you're doing at least 2700rpm so you're bouncing around all over the place even going up in 1st gear low range. No way it'll tow a trailer up there. The lady farmer is going to loan me a diesel 4WD to tow the trailer up so I'll be able to retrieve my scrounge. It's going to be a fair few trips because there's all the other peppermint that I have been posting about for the last few weeks as well. I have found that the Outback will get up there with a load in the back now that things have dried out here, so I've started doing that, though before you all criticize the gaps left that could have been filled with scrounge, I was playing it safe getting up the ramp. Here's some peppermint, ready to burn.



I've been working my way back along the limbs, finding some really nice wood there, solid, dry, and bug free. No doubt, much of it being off the ground helps.




It's a pity I can't have a good crack for several hours at a time to do some real damage but I'm getting there. Hope you don't mind the progress pics, someone here once said that they like pics...


----------



## nomad_archer

CaseyForrest said:


> After an exchange of some property with the widow in front of us, we are just shy of 3 acres.
> 
> The lady in front of us and the neighbors next to us are family and this used to be their family farm. We are living in what was their sisters house. The farm house they grew up in is attached to the 99 acres behind us. Which also has scrounge-able wood. But its swarming with PI and I'm VERY allergic.



Ewww PI. I am allergic. If I touch it I get it. The PI around me is the reason my spring turkey season is short (once all the weeds and PI start greening up, I am done). It also the reason I dont do much summer deer scouting or early season archery hunting. The two weeks after getting PI are just not worth it to me.


----------



## tpence2177

chipper1 said:


> That's still great to hear. It could have been much worse.
> I had a lot of thoughts when I saw those pictures.
> I managed to scrounge a fiscars x21, I think it's the 28" one, off a guy I recently bought a 461 from.
> My son wanted to use it again and I told him he could as I was going out.
> Next thing I know he's coming back with a nice sized load of my premium stash of white oak he had split up, by himself , I got distracted and totally forgot I was going to go out there with him .
> While I was grateful he split it up and all I was bummed at myself for not paying attention and thought's of his feet looking like yours had gone through my head.
> By the way he will be 9 next month .
> 
> Edit, it was a two wheeled wheelbarrow load up even with the top, he wanted help getting it on the porch.


Hey, I understand. It's kinda like when I'm on a gun forum (been shooting guns and around guns my whole life so I'm much more familiar with them) and I hear about someone having a negligent discharge, even though I hate to hear it happened it does kinda remind you how dangerous it is and that you can't even drop your attention to safety from it for a second. I learned that myself this weekend with this stuff now. If I was able to kinda remind all of y'all that are way more comfortable with everything than me than I'm happy with that. Getting comfortable with anything dangerous is never a good thing. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

tpence2177 said:


> Hey, I understand. It's kinda like when I'm on a gun forum (been shooting guns and around guns my whole life so I'm much more familiar with them) and I hear about someone having a negligent discharge, even though I hate to hear it happened it does kinda remind you how dangerous it is and that you can't even drop your attention to safety from it for a second. I learned that myself this weekend with this stuff now. If I was able to kinda remind all of y'all that are way more comfortable with everything than me than I'm happy with that. Getting comfortable with anything dangerous is never a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I think whats worse is when you get lazy about safety around dangerous things. Like not wearing eye, ear protection, steel toe boots, chaps, gloves etc because you just need to make a few quick cuts.


----------



## tpence2177

nomad_archer said:


> I think whats worse is when you get lazy about safety around dangerous things. Like not wearing eye, ear protection, steel toe boots, chaps, gloves etc because you just need to make a few quick cuts.


Yeah I've always been kinda lazy with weedeaters, heck I've used them with flip flops and shorts before. I am slowly getting the safety stuff for chainsaws. Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> That's still great to hear. It could have been much worse.
> I had a lot of thoughts when I saw those pictures.
> I managed to scrounge a fiscars x21, I think it's the 28" one, off a guy I recently bought a 461 from.
> My son wanted to use it again and I told him he could as I was going out.
> Next thing I know he's coming back with a nice sized load of my premium stash of white oak he had split up, by himself , I got distracted and totally forgot I was going to go out there with him .
> While I was grateful he split it up and all I was bummed at myself for not paying attention and thought's of his feet looking like yours had gone through my head.
> By the way he will be 9 next month .
> 
> Edit, it was a two wheeled wheelbarrow load up even with the top, he wanted help getting it on the porch.


Kids don't tend to hit themselves as much because they are lower to the ground. I teach my boys to bend their knees and bring their center down with the axe stroke. That way if it glances, it will hit the ground instead of swinging back towards them. I actually do this too, adds a little oomph to the strike. Don't know if this is proper technique, but it works for us.


----------



## nomad_archer

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah I've always been kinda lazy with weedeaters, heck I've used them with flip flops and shorts before. I am slowly getting the safety stuff for chainsaws. Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



For chaps get full wrap. I personally like Labonville. 
http://www.labonville.com/Competition-Chainsaw-Chaps-Parts-_c_81.html


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Kids don't tend to hit themselves as much because they are lower to the ground. I teach my boys to bend their knees and bring their center down with the axe stroke. That way if it glances, it will hit the ground instead of swinging back towards them. I actually do this too, adds a little oomph to the strike. Don't know if this is proper technique, but it works for us.


Here is proper technique. Let Mrs nomad run the splitter while I go to the saw shop.


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah I've always been kinda lazy with weedeaters, heck I've used them with flip flops and shorts before. I am slowly getting the safety stuff for chainsaws. Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes, the reminder is always good. It's also good for us to see odd things that happen in situations we have not been in yet, or have just not experience that "freak" thing happening so we can be made aware before it happens and possibly prevent it. 
Not sure if you are talking about a top handle saw, or just a smaller lighter saw for limbing. For the most part the smaller the bar the easier to injure yourself. I want to let my son run the saw more, but I know that with a shorter bar it can be similar to a shorter barrel on a gun in the sense that is's much easier to shoot yourself with a pistol than a rifle(I'm not anti gun so please save those responses for the next guy). I would think that statistically speaking some of that would be because more users of larger saw/longer bars have more experience, and there is a larger # of saws with 16-20" bars out there, but it is a danger to be aware of.
For anyone who does not know it there is a forum specific to different injuries in the wood business/working with wood.
It would be good for you to start a thread in there as many people frequent this forum to see what to look out for. It is also the time of yr lots of newbies are coming to AS and your story could help some of them as well .
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/arboricultural-injuries-and-fatalities.23/


----------



## tpence2177

chipper1 said:


> Yes, the reminder is always good. It's also good for us to see odd things that happen in situations we have not been in yet, or have just not experience that "freak" thing happening so we can be made aware before it happens and possibly prevent it.
> Not sure if you are talking about a top handle saw, or just a smaller lighter saw for limbing. For the most part the smaller the bar the easier to injure yourself. I want to let my son run the saw more, but I know that with a shorter bar it can be similar to a shorter barrel on a gun in the sense that is's much easier to shoot yourself with a pistol than a rifle(I'm not anti gun so please save those responses for the next guy). I would think that statistically speaking some of that would be because more users of larger saw/longer bars have more experience, and there is a larger # of saws with 16-20" bars out there, but it is a danger to be aware of.
> For anyone who does not know it there is a forum specific to different injuries in the wood business/working with wood.
> It would be good for you to start a thread in there as many people frequent this forum to see what to look out for. It is also the time of yr lots of newbies are coming to AS and your story could help some of them as well .
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/arboricultural-injuries-and-fatalities.23/


Thanks I'll definitely check into that! I was looking at an echo Cs 310 or if for some miracle reason a used dolmar 421 popped up I was going to get it. I have a Husqvarna 51 that I'm going to downsize the bar to 16" and then my echo cs590. I also am rebuilding a mini Mac 110. That should really get me by for now, I think CAD just took over. Still will probably have some money set back for the next time I'm able to make it to Huntsville and can go to the dolly dealer, or if one pops up on Craigslist. (Home depot dealers around me don't seem to carry Makita saws in stock) I definitely need a good set of chaps and other safety things first though so that will be my next endeavor, so my next post won't be hey I cut my leg off!


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Kids don't tend to hit themselves as much because they are lower to the ground. I teach my boys to bend their knees and bring their center down with the axe stroke. That way if it glances, it will hit the ground instead of swinging back towards them. I actually do this too, adds a little oomph to the strike. Don't know if this is proper technique, but it works for us.


Yes, I personally think that is good technique depending on what you are trying to accomplish.
I agree also with the kids not hitting themselves because they are lower to the ground. 
I think one of the biggest problems for the kids is working with to big of equipment. My son likes to do what Daddy does, and I'm sure your guys did too, and might still . The bummer is the equipment is not designed for kids, but adults. My son will split with my x27 which is 6" longer than the smaller one I just got. He can do a great job with it and doesn't need to choke up on it as bad as he did the x27 and that makes it a lot safer for him.
Not sure if I said it before, but I love the new 460, awesome platform to run and field/woods proven as well.


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks I'll definitely check into that! I was looking at an echo Cs 310 or if for some miracle reason a used dolmar 421 popped up I was going to get it. I have a Husqvarna 51 that I'm going to downsize the bar to 16" and then my echo cs590. I also am rebuilding a mini Mac 110. That should really get me by for now, I think CAD just took over. Still will probably have some money set back for the next time I'm able to make it to Huntsville and can go to the dolly dealer, or if one pops up on Craigslist. (Home depot dealers around me don't seem to carry Makita saws in stock) I definitely need a good set of chaps and other safety things first though so that will be my next endeavor, so my next post won't be hey I cut my leg off!


Yes, I would say CAD. I don't see where a 421 would be beneficial in your arsenal other than to help fill a small slot/chink in your armor lol. I like saws, and I do have a "problem", but I still believe I can give unbiased and solid advise .
Yes, please don't cut your leg off .


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Here is proper technique. Let Mrs nomad run the splitter while I go to the saw shop.


Dang NA, you could have at least noodled some of those down for her LOL.
That is awesome that she is participating, hey who's watching the kiddos .


----------



## tpence2177

chipper1 said:


> Yes, I would say CAD. I don't see where a 421 would be beneficial in your arsenal other than to help fill a small slot/chink in your armor lol. I like saws, and I do have a "problem", but I still believe I can give unbiased and solid advise [emoji38].
> Yes, please don't cut your leg off .


Yeah I keep telling myself that, that's why I haven't gotten one yet. What I really want to do is build a huztl 372xp, but I have no need for a 70cc saw, just a want lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFK

tpence2177:
You mentioned "Getting to Huntsville???" Huntsville Alabama???

David


----------



## tpence2177

DFK said:


> tpence2177:
> You mentioned "Getting to Huntsville???" Huntsville Alabama???
> 
> David


Yessir I live in Northeast Alabama

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177

nomad_archer said:


> Here is proper technique. Let Mrs nomad run the splitter while I go to the saw shop.


I've seen a lot of people that use a splitter horizontally instead of vertically. Everytime I've used the splitter I have access to I've always used it vertically. Is there a benefit to using it the other way?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFK

tpence2177:
We live in Lawrence County. Work in Decatur.
Will "TRY" and send you a PM.

David


----------



## hardpan

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah I've always been kinda lazy with weedeaters, heck I've used them with flip flops and shorts before. I am slowly getting the safety stuff for chainsaws. Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Good thinking. Me and many others here had to cut ourselves with a chainsaw before buying chaps. A heavy encounter with those nasty chewing teeth will make your foot look like a shaving cut. Chaps are hot in the summer, warm in the winter, and good protection against briars and snags. I wear the same ones nomad archer has but I am sure others are just fine. I sometimes wish mine had a pocket for wedges. Take care.


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> I've seen a lot of people that use a splitter horizontally instead of vertically. Everytime I've used the splitter I have access to I've always used it vertically. Is there a benefit to using it the other way?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's a personal preference thing for most.
For me I keep it in the horizontal position as I prefer to be standing straight up when working with a bunch of weight. If you have people to bring you wood or a picaroon to reach for wood without getting off a 5 gallon bucket (most who split with it in the vertical position like to sit on a 5 gallon bucket) I guess that would work. My favorite is when the rounds are on my trailer and I can back right to the splitter. I pull them of the back of the trailer and then split them and toss them onto the pile, works awesome for me. If I have rounds or quarters I load them into the tractor bucket and then put the bucket just lower than the I beam and split away. I will split large rnds with the splitter in the vertical position but I normally will just quarter them up and lift them to the splitter.
I should do a short video of how I do it so others can see.
Here's an older picture might help to visualize what I do.
If I am loading the trailer I will split then toss rounds right into the trailer which is much harder to do sitting down on a bucket(at least for me). And for loading into the wood shed I will put the tractor bucket right by the splitter and load the splits right from the splitter to the bucket.


----------



## hardpan

Good plan chipper. I use mine 95% of the time horizontal because it is so time consuming and hard on the back to wrestle a large round piece beneath a vertical splitter. A hookeroon is a great tool to assist here. So I almost always noodle into quarters or at least to a smaller size so I can lift them onto the horizontal position.


----------



## muddstopper

Since I usually bring rounds home in 10ft lenghts. They are usually laying on the ground when it comes time to split. I like to use the fel to pick the logs up for bucking. My splitter is just high enough I can back my dump under the Hbeam. Spilts just slide up into the trailer. Trailer makes a pretty good table for catching bigger pieces for resplits and the splitter just pushes the splits toward the front of the trailer. I have to stop every now and then to stack, or pile it up to make room for more wood. Once the trailer is loaded, I just back it under my wood shed and raise the bed a little so the wood slides toward the back and stack right off the trailer. Other times I just let the wood pile up at the end of the splitter and take the fel and scoop up the splits and stack out of the bucket. Less lifting I have to do, the better I like it.


----------



## Philbert

tpence2177 said:


> I've seen a lot of people that use a splitter horizontally instead of vertically. Everytime I've used the splitter I have access to I've always used it vertically. Is there a benefit to using it the other way?


I think that some of it is preference. Some of it depends on the type and size of wood you are splitting. 

Some dedicated horizontal splitters have the wedge at the end of the beam, instead of on the cylinder, which a number of people like for high volume splitting - the wedge is less likely to stick and it pushes the splits off the end of the splitter into a pile (or trailer, conveyor, etc.). People who re-split their rounds several times may prefer the wedge on the ram, since it keeps the partially split rounds in the same place, or on a side table, for convenient re-splitting.

Then there are the Australians, who have something that we do not see here very often - a raised, vertical splitter:
http://www.superaxe.com.au/products/aussie-chopper-ws3150/
It does require square cuts though, for the rounds to stand up on end.




hardpan said:


> Me and many others here had to cut ourselves with a chainsaw before buying chaps. . . .I sometimes wish mine had a pocket for wedges.



Some of my chaps came with pockets - I took them off, since it was an uncomfortable place to carry wedges, and just filled with sawdust. User preference I guess.

Philbert


----------



## tpence2177

Thanks guys! May just stick with vertical right now until I get some rounds that I'm transporting with my truck most of mine are bigger red and white oak rounds that are already on the ground. Looking into getting some trailer ramps to be able to roll them into the back of my truck as well. 

My dad used to have some when I was growing up that were brackets that you bolted on to treated 2x10's may still see if he has those and get some new boards. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Since I usually bring rounds home in 10ft lenghts. They are usually laying on the ground when it comes time to split. I like to use the fel to pick the logs up for bucking. My splitter is just high enough I can back my dump under the Hbeam. Spilts just slide up into the trailer. Trailer makes a pretty good table for catching bigger pieces for resplits and the splitter just pushes the splits toward the front of the trailer. I have to stop every now and then to stack, or pile it up to make room for more wood. Once the trailer is loaded, I just back it under my wood shed and raise the bed a little so the wood slides toward the back and stack right off the trailer. Other times I just let the wood pile up at the end of the splitter and take the fel and scoop up the splits and stack out of the bucket. Less lifting I have to do, the better I like it.


What splitter do you have, also what type of dump trailer.
I'm all about less lifting. I bring most of mine home the same way.
I will be working on this today.
This is from last month about this time, you can see the log pile behind the trailer to the left. I brought one other trailer load in after this one, so about 4 cords.
I will cut the logs down to the straightest sections at about 10-12' by cutting 16" rounds off the ends. The rounds go in a green round pile and the logs in a log pile. Green wood sucks, lots of work and heavy, but I like the price, free .



hardpan said:


> Good plan chipper. I use mine 95% of the time horizontal because it is so time consuming and hard on the back to wrestle a large round piece beneath a vertical splitter. A hookeroon is a great tool to assist here. So I almost always noodle into quarters or at least to a smaller size so I can lift them onto the horizontal position.


Me too. If I did more splitting with it vertical for whatever reason I would build a spot where the foot was level with a concrete pad around the splitter so the rounds would be easier to get in tight to the beam. When I do split vertical because I don't have a saw to noodle with I put down a 2x12 to level the splitter and accomplish the same purpose.


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah I've always been kinda lazy with weedeaters, heck I've used them with flip flops and shorts before. I am slowly getting the safety stuff for chainsaws. Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good idea. Get the ppe first then do another saw.

FWIW a company called MSA makes a helmet combo that is cheaper than Husky or Stihl if you shop around the net (or know a distributor).


----------



## jr27236

My splitter is horizontal only. NORTHSTAR 35Ton 13 hp electric start Honda engine (so nice) but no log lift so I kill myself with picking up rounds to it. will use a 2x6 to roll them up at times. I also need to have a table setup made up so I dont have to keep picking the spits up. My back will really appreciate that at the end of the day. The vertical setup is good for large rounds.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I think that some of it is preference. Some of it depends on the type and size of wood you are splitting.
> 
> Some dedicated horizontal splitters have the wedge at the end of the beam, instead of on the cylinder, which a number of people like for high volume splitting - the wedge is less likely to stick and it pushes the splits off the end of the splitter into a pile (or trailer, conveyor, etc.). People who re-split their rounds several times may prefer the wedge on the ram, since it keeps the partially split rounds in the same place, or on a side table, for convenient re-splitting.
> 
> Then there are the Australians, who have something that we do not see here very often - a raised, vertical splitter:
> http://www.superaxe.com.au/products/aussie-chopper-ws3150/
> It does require square cuts though, for the rounds to stand up on end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my chaps came with pockets - I took them off, since it was an uncomfortable place to carry wedges, and just filled with sawdust. User preference I guess.
> 
> Philbert



That's good stuff right there, I'll take one, or maybe make one lol.

I keep my wedges in my back pants pockets, right where I need them when I need them. The longer ones for felling larger trees are another story. Some of the narrow ones will fit in the side pockets of my dickies work pants, but most won't and I don't like them in my back pockets because they are uncomfortable. I had a small pouch that would hold 4 and I had a set of stackable smaller wedges and one large felling wedge I kept in it, but it was stolen with some other gear and my 2153 . I've moved on and have more stuff now, just different stuff lol.
Thanks Philbert .


----------



## hardpan

jr27236 said:


> My splitter is horizontal only. NORTHSTAR 35Ton 13 hp electric start Honda engine (so nice) but no log lift so I kill myself with picking up rounds to it. will use a 2x6 to roll them up at times. I also need to have a table setup made up so I dont have to keep picking the spits up. My back will really appreciate that at the end of the day. The vertical setup is good for large rounds.



I hydraulic split for over 15 years without a table. Then I made one with some scrap lumber I was about to throw away. It was such an improvement I felt like a damn fool for not doing it sooner. REALLY made a difference in back comfort and the process is faster. Scan through the pictures on AS to find an example that fits your needs, could be free standing, could mount to the hitch end of your splitter and be easily detachable.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Dang NA, you could have at least noodled some of those down for her LOL.
> That is awesome that she is participating, hey who's watching the kiddos .



That was an older picture maybe a year or two ago. I believe the kid singular was either napping or with grammy at that point. She was just doing all the smaller stuff, she left the big rounds to me.


----------



## nomad_archer

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks I'll definitely check into that! I was looking at an echo Cs 310 or if for some miracle reason a used dolmar 421 popped up I was going to get it. I have a Husqvarna 51 that I'm going to downsize the bar to 16" and then my echo cs590. I also am rebuilding a mini Mac 110. That should really get me by for now, I think CAD just took over. Still will probably have some money set back for the next time I'm able to make it to Huntsville and can go to the dolly dealer, or if one pops up on Craigslist. (Home depot dealers around me don't seem to carry Makita saws in stock) I definitely need a good set of chaps and other safety things first though so that will be my next endeavor, so my next post won't be hey I cut my leg off!



If you go with an echo get the cs 400 over the cs 310 for a limbing saw. I have both and did a MM on them and the cs 400 gets used way more than the cs 310. The 310 got used so little I took it to camp and left it there as an emergency saw. Whatever you do if you go with an echo MM and retune it will make a world of difference.


----------



## nomad_archer

tpence2177 said:


> I've seen a lot of people that use a splitter horizontally instead of vertically. Everytime I've used the splitter I have access to I've always used it vertically. Is there a benefit to using it the other way?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I use my splitter horizontal 99% of the time. I only move it to vertical to split rounds I cant pick up and only into sizes that I can pick up. I split and throw the splits into a trailer. Its a preference thing for me.


----------



## tpence2177

nomad_archer said:


> I use my splitter horizontal 99% of the time. I only move it to vertical to split rounds I cant pick up and only into sizes that I can pick up. I split and throw the splits into a trailer. Its a preference thing for me.


The splitter I have access to is a home made with a big heavy I-beam that you have to winch down, we left it vertical over the summer and it actually kinda settled down into the ground some lol I'll probably just leave it horizontally when I am able to go get it again and noodle the big rounds. It's much more portable that way. And one less way for me to hurt myself. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> I sometimes wish mine had a pocket for wedges. Take care.



They do make wedge pouches. I very much like mine
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...andPRO-Leather-Wedge-Pouch-Belt-Combo-Set.axd


----------



## hardpan

nomad
I currently use a carpenter tool belt like a wider version of you wedge pouch, a little bulky. That, with my pants belt and chaps belt I have a hard time guarding against "plumber crack". Maybe I should wear suspenders or grow a bigger a$$. LOL


----------



## Philbert

These were some military surplus pouches I found that worked with wedges, PowerSharp cassettes, 40V Oregon batteries, sandwiches, . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> They do make wedge pouches. I very much like mine
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...andPRO-Leather-Wedge-Pouch-Belt-Combo-Set.axd


I want a wedge belt like that but only one pocket is enough. Just needs to have a large loop to hold a hatchet.


----------



## Philbert

hardpan said:


> Maybe I should wear suspenders . . .



Suspenders really help with chaps.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> View attachment 537820
> 
> 
> These were some military surplus pouches I found that worked with wedges, PowerSharp cassettes, 40V Oregon batteries, sandwiches, . . . .
> 
> Philbert




Lots of ways to skin this cat. I like the purpose made on in leather because the leather provides enough friction to hold the wedges and big or small wedges fit just right. I dont think it would fit a sandwich very well.



Marshy said:


> I want a wedge belt like that but only one pocket is enough. Just needs to have a large loop to hold a hatchet.



The two pockets work nice. Big wedges in the second big pocket, little wedges in the top little pocket. I load up on wedges when felling but if I am bucking I only have the two little ones you see in there now. The second pocket is a great place to stuff your gloves when you take a break. As for your hatchet, why not get a hammer loop off of a carpenter tool belt?


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> The two pockets work nice. Big wedges in the second big pocket, little wedges in the top little pocket. I load up on wedges when felling but if I am bucking I only have the two little ones you see in there now. The second pocket is a great place to stuff your gloves when you take a break. As for your hatchet, why not get a hammer loop off of a carpenter tool belt?


I'm sure what you have there could be modified to work well for me. I only need 2-3 wedges at any one point in time so just the one pocket will work. Adding a strip of fabric or leather for make the loop for the hatchet would do just fine, just would like to purchase something already built.


----------



## JustJeff

tpence2177 said:


> Yeah I keep telling myself that, that's why I haven't gotten one yet. What I really want to do is build a huztl 372xp, but I have no need for a 70cc saw, just a want lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Oh you NEED a 70cc saw alright! I didn't think I needed one till I got one in my hands.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi all,
I've not posted in a while as I've not done any scrounging, I've been too busy with home renovations. Part of that has been going from this old gas fire which was decommissioned years ago






via some of this




this




this




and this





to finally get to this





still some work to do clearly, but I actually now have a way of burning and enjoying the wood I scrounge, cut, split and season!  Its 5Kw, I think that translates to about 17000 btu/hr....does that sound right? 5kw is just a small stove.

to stay on topic though, I did get scrounge another car load Tuesday, from the usual tree guy I collect from, just some sort of pine/fir but it'll burn fine once seasoned, and it won't be in the stove until next winter at the earliest.





Oh yes, i nearly forgot, the best bit about getting the stove in was my fiancee's response! I thought she was going to be indifferent, but she loved it! So much so she asked,
'Could we put one in the dinning room too? It eould look nice.'

So i said i'd keep looking on ebay for a bargain. I'd actually been looking for the past year but not seen any bargain stoves, but within days of my other half's blessing i won an auction for a Franco belge Belfort for just £68! WHat's that in dollars? a bit under $100 now the pound has crashed since we voted to leave the EU. The Belfort is a great stove, my parents have one, its about £650 new. It needs some parts, a new grate, new baffle, new inner top heat shield,new fire bricks, new rope seals and although not too bad I've also ordered some stove paint to respray it and get it back like new. Total cost including petrol to collect it £215. I don't seem to have a photo of the complete stove but here's one of some of the knackered bits....it had been run hard! 3 very tired bricks in several pieces, and the remains of the grate.





once refurbished it should look like this


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> I'm sure what you have there could be modified to work well for me. I only need 2-3 wedges at any one point in time so just the one pocket will work. Adding a strip of fabric or leather for make the loop for the hatchet would do just fine, just would like to purchase something already built.



There are lots of options. I chose what I like. Baileys has something for everyone.
http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.aspx/Search?keywords=wedge+pouch

If you find something slick for holding your hatchet let me know. I would like to keep my fiskars x15 I think on my belt since it would be handy to pound wedges.


----------



## tpence2177

LondonNeil said:


> Hi all,
> I've not posted in a while as I've not done any scrounging, I've been too busy with home renovations. Part of that has been going from this old gas fire which was decommissioned years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via some of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to finally get to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still some work to do clearly, but I actually now have a way of burning and enjoying the wood I scrounge, cut, split and season!  Its 5Kw, I think that translates to about 17000 btu/hr....does that sound right? 5kw is just a small stove.
> 
> to stay on topic though, I did get scrounge another car load Tuesday, from the usual tree guy I collect from, just some sort of pine/fir but it'll burn fine once seasoned, and it won't be in the stove until next winter at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, i nearly forgot, the best bit about getting the stove in was my fiancee's response! I thought she was going to be indifferent, but she loved it! So much so she asked,
> 'Could we put one in the dinning room too? It eould look nice.'
> 
> So i said i'd keep looking on ebay for a bargain. I'd actually been looking for the past year but not seen any bargain stoves, but within days of my other half's blessing i won an auction for a Franco belge Belfort for just £68! WHat's that in dollars? a bit under $100 now the pound has crashed since we voted to leave the EU. The Belfort is a great stove, my parents have one, its about £650 new. It needs some parts, a new grate, new baffle, new inner top heat shield,new fire bricks, new rope seals and although not too bad I've also ordered some stove paint to respray it and get it back like new. Total cost including petrol to collect it £215. I don't seem to have a photo of the complete stove but here's one of some of the knackered bits....it had been run hard! 3 very tired bricks in several pieces, and the remains of the grate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once refurbished it should look like this


I would really love to add a wood burning heater to our house, but it's a two story and I would have no idea where to begin at all. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

nomad_archer said:


> There are lots of options. I chose what I like. Baileys has something for everyone.
> http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.aspx/Search?keywords=wedge+pouch
> 
> If you find something slick for holding your hatchet let me know. I would like to keep my fiskars x15 I think on my belt since it would be handy to pound wedges.


I thought the same thing at first but it just lacks the weight, handle length and poll to make a good wedge pounder IMO. plus I don't feel it's ideal to carry a razor sharp implement on my side in case I stumble and fall on it. 
I recently acquired this hatched and look forward to giving it a try. I painted the handle red.


----------



## Marshy

tpence2177 said:


> I would really love to add a wood burning heater to our house, but it's a two story and I would have no idea where to begin at all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Through wall stove pipe to a tripple wall stainless chimney pipe. Stuff is expensive but is quality stuff. We can talk you into it if you hang around.


----------



## jr27236

nomad_archer said:


> There are lots of options. I chose what I like. Baileys has something for everyone.
> http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.aspx/Search?keywords=wedge+pouch
> 
> If you find something slick for holding your hatchet let me know. I would like to keep my fiskars x15 I think on my belt since it would be handy to pound wedges.


How about this setup, that hatchet and all lol.


----------



## tpence2177

Marshy said:


> Through wall stove pipe to a tripple wall stainless chimney pipe. Stuff is expensive but is quality stuff. We can talk you into it if you hang around.


I've already been dropping hints to my wife for the past few weeks. Should've done that instead of buying a generator, since we are total electric. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

My place is a 2 storey, 1936 biult brick semi detached house. Originally had open fires in lounge and dinning room plus the 3 bedrooms, and I think some sort of range in the kitchen. 4 of those flues are still intact going to a chimney in the middle of the building, the other chimney has been dismantled at some point. with 80 year old masonry unlined chimney, although our building regs allow a stove to connect straight to it, I chose to line it with stainless steel flexible liner, class 1 and 904 grade so I could burn smokeless coal if i chose to. getting on my roof is quite easy and relatively safe to work at the chimney stack, as it sits in a valley between 2 roof ridges. So for me, sweep, inspect, pull liner in, hang from hanging cowl at top, make up register plate to hold adapter, connect vitreous enamel pipe and stove...it was all quite straightforward.

I guess the place for you to start.....do you have an existing chimney/flue?


----------



## jr27236

Having a existing chimney is a huge plus.


----------



## tpence2177

LondonNeil said:


> My place is a 2 storey, 1936 biult brick semi detached house. Originally had open fires in lounge and dinning room plus the 3 bedrooms, and I think some sort of range in the kitchen. 4 of those flues are still intact going to a chimney in the middle of the building, the other chimney has been dismantled at some point. with 80 year old masonry unlined chimney, although our building regs allow a stove to connect straight to it, I chose to line it with stainless steel flexible liner, class 1 and 904 grade so I could burn smokeless coal if i chose to. getting on my roof is quite easy and relatively safe to work at the chimney stack, as it sits in a valley between 2 roof ridges. So for me, sweep, inspect, pull liner in, hang from hanging cowl at top, make up register plate to hold adapter, connect vitreous enamel pipe and stove...it was all quite straightforward.
> 
> I guess the place for you to start.....do you have an existing chimney/flue?


I do not. I have been looking at walls, but any decent places either have the room upstairs to go through, or wouldn't really be beneficial to spreading heat throughout the house. Can't win lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

you guys seem to go for big stoves and try and duct heat about to heat your whole house. Wood heating is much rarer this side of the pond, and we tend to have more small stoves for ambiance/fill in heat so don't have your issues. ********** might be a good place to get some tips.

with no existing chimney triple wall would be the easiest i guess, but it may be possible to build a chimney. Give us some details...what you got and what are you seeking?


----------



## LondonNeil

Ha ha! that other site get's 'swear filtered out!' Do we not like a bit of competition here?


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi said:


> Oh you NEED a 70cc saw alright! I didn't think I needed one till I got one in my hands.



Wood Nazi, check the pics out, might be something here for you. I have a couple of other sales I want to go to but I might have to run up there for this one.
http://theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=118281452


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, check the pics out, might be something here for you. I have a couple of other sales I want to go to but I might have to run up there for this one.
> http://theauctionadvertiser.com/cgi-bin/nslsearcx.pl?s1=118281452


That's not far from me at all. I saw the listing at Sydenham, one of my boys works at the auction in Rockford. That welder sparks my interest. Would love to have ac tig at home. Be easier to make money at than firewood!


----------



## tpence2177

LondonNeil said:


> you guys seem to go for big stoves and try and duct heat about to heat your whole house. Wood heating is much rarer this side of the pond, and we tend to have more small stoves for ambiance/fill in heat so don't have your issues. ********** might be a good place to get some tips.
> 
> with no existing chimney triple wall would be the easiest i guess, but it may be possible to build a chimney. Give us some details...what you got and what are you seeking?


Honestly don't know. Probably more of a dream than a reality. Living in the south we won't benefit much from it except during maybe January so I don't know that it would be very cost effective to add all that just for maybe a month every year, at night. We do have a half of a flat of bricks that the original owner had left over from building the house. I'm thinking I will probably just build a fire pit to get my firewood fix lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Why does everyone need to carry wedges. I have cut wood for close to 50 years and can count the number of trees I have used a wedge on with one hand. Actually I cant remember ever using a wedge, but that might not have anything to do with whether or not I have actually used a wedge. Not to say I dont have a few wedges, I just dont feel the need to have them strapped to my side.


----------



## Marshy

muddstopper said:


> Why does everyone need to carry wedges. I have cut wood for close to 50 years and can count the number of trees I have used a wedge on with one hand. Actually I cant remember ever using a wedge, but that might not have anything to do with whether or not I have actually used a wedge. Not to say I dont have a few wedges, I just dont feel the need to have them strapped to my side.


Well, when I'm cutting a 80' pine with a 24" bhd and there's a house 45' away in one direction and a power line 30' away on the other side I wedge. Hell, I wedge when I'm in the middle of the woods. Takes a second to use and protects me a my saw and helps control the tree especially if your felling g against a lean. Having them on your body while cutting saves time.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> Why does everyone need to carry wedges.


Just good practice so that it is there when you need it. Also good when bucking to avoid surprises.

Philbert


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Ha ha! that other site get's 'swear filtered out!' Do we not like a bit of competition here?


It wasn't a problem until a few people purposely took things way too far so the major sites got blocked out.


----------



## JustJeff

I use a wedge for both felling and bucking. Saves a lot of bar pinch. I don't however have any use for an axe or hatchet while cutting. I prefer a sledge hammer for tapping in wedges. Also take along a good sized pry bar which has saved my bacon a time or two. 
Not dissing anyone's axe. Lol. This is just what works for me.


----------



## JustJeff

also prefer brightly colored wedges cause the 365 likes to fling them!


----------



## Philbert

I restore plastic wedges after saw contacts and flights:
(Before)



(After)






(These were not my wedges - I just 'cleaned them up' abit).

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

Philbert said:


> I restore plastic wedges after saw contacts and flights:
> (Before)
> View attachment 537906
> 
> 
> (After)
> View attachment 537907
> 
> 
> View attachment 537908
> 
> 
> (These were not my wedges - I just 'cleaned them up' abit).
> 
> Philbert


What do you use? I recall you telling about fixing them before. I was in a hurry and used a flap wheel on a die grinder in a pinch. It worked on but if you let it get too hot it could melt a little and flow and make a hard black blob. Stinky.


----------



## muddstopper

Marshy said:


> Well, when I'm cutting a 80' pine with a 24" bhd and there's a house 45' away in one direction and a power line 30' away on the other side I wedge. Hell, I wedge when I'm in the middle of the woods. Takes a second to use and protects me a my saw and helps control the tree especially if your felling g against a lean. Having them on your body while cutting saves time.


If any doubt, I hook a cable in the tree and winch the direction I want it to fall. More control that way. But to be honest, I dont cut trees around peoples houses and most of what I cut in the woods, I can let fall the way they want to go. I also dont cut trees for a living, if I did, I would probably have a bigger tool box to pull from.


----------



## Marshy

I don't cut for a living either but can tell you that people who do don't rarely hook cables winches or come-alongs o the trees. You can tip a tree quite will with just one wedge. Matter of fact, I can count one hand the number of trees that I've even used a rope on.


----------



## Philbert

Marshy said:


> What do you use? I recall you telling about fixing them before. I was in a hurry and used a flap wheel on a die grinder in a pinch. It worked on but if you let it get too hot it could melt a little and flow and make a hard black blob. Stinky.


I have a small woodworking shop, so I use a fine tooth bandsaw to cut the ends off flush, and a stationary belt/disc sander to round over the mushroomed heads and reshape the bevel. *The trick I leaned (accidentally) is to sand _into_ the wedge for the final bevel! Sanding away leaves a gloppy mess of melted plastic that has to be cut off; sanding _into_ the wedge leaves that nice finish shown in the last photo, above.




If I did not have these tools available, I could still cut off the wedges flush with any fine tooth hand saw (hacksaw, coping saw, Japanese pull saw, etc.), and reshape the bevel with most portable, power sanders (belt, orbital, etc.) with the right sandpaper - I would have to experiment. I have also done this with a sharp block plane, which leaves a very smooth finish, but it takes a little longer.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I have roped many trees that are near houses, power lines, roads, etc. Better safe than sorry, you never know what the wind will do, so don't take unnecessary chances when it matters. If you don't have a rope on a tree that gets blown the wrong way, you are F***ed.


----------



## PA Dan

MustangMike said:


> I have roped many trees that are near houses, power lines, roads, etc. Better safe than sorry, you never know what the wind will do, so don't take unnecessary chances when it matters. If you don't have a rope on a tree that gets blown the wrong way, you are F***ed.


Every tree I attached a rope or cable to never fell anywhere except where I intended it to!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have roped many trees that are near houses, power lines, roads, etc. Better safe than sorry, you never know what the wind will do, so don't take unnecessary chances when it matters. If you don't have a rope on a tree that gets blown the wrong way, you are F***ed.


You are exactly right. It might take 15 minutes to rig up a tree but would take a lot longer to fix what went wrong if it didn't go where you wanted it to.


----------



## Cowboy254

tpence2177 said:


> Been wanting a limbing saw, but I may just get some chaps and the helmet/faceshield/earmuffs with that money.
> 
> Here's mine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not well at the moment .


----------



## Cowboy254

Moving right along, my blue gum is starting to look a bit less like a deformed spider, a tank or two at a time. 




I'm loving those big split free rounds that I can shoehorn into the fire. Just. Or maybe not, I'll find out I guess. 




Well, it's slightly less like a deformed spider. A tank even with a freshly sharpened chain doesn't go that far in dry blue gum. Lots of BTUs though per round and they're good to go. 




Still solid!




I went to hook up the trailer today to find that one of the tyres was delaminating. Buggrit . Well there's the spare. Buggrit . It's so old that it's cracked and deformed. Lady farmer has a trailer, as well as the 4WD as well as the farm as well as the wood I've been cutting on it and turns out she's happy to let me go nuts. Picked up a coupla trailer loads and it was stinkin' hot and humid which made it less fun than usual but at least it wasn't raining like it did through most of October. I measured the dimensions of the trailer, loaded with the peppermint I cut last week that I thought was about 1/3 cord for 1 tank in the 460 and it turned out to be 1.25 cubic metres. Lucky guess.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Oh you NEED a 70cc saw alright!  I didn't think I needed one till I got one in my hands.


_ENABLER!!!!!! _


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Oh you NEED a 70cc saw alright! I didn't think I needed one till I got one in my hands.



I second this opinion. I didnt think I needed a 70cc saw until I had one. If it needs a 20" bar or more I pick up the 70cc saw. Otherwise the 50cc or 40cc saws get the call. But I run the 365xt more than the others. You really do need to 70cc saw.




Marshy said:


> I thought the same thing at first but it just lacks the weight, handle length and poll to make a good wedge pounder IMO. plus I don't feel it's ideal to carry a razor sharp implement on my side in case I stumble and fall on it.
> I recently acquired this hatched and look forward to giving it a try. I painted the handle red.
> View attachment 537876
> 
> View attachment 537877



I dont plan on keeping it on my hip. Just to help carry it to where I am working. I dont like any handled tools on my belt when I am working wood because they catch on everything. Also I use my wedges mostly for bucking so the x15 is sufficient. When felling I have a 5lb maul, mini sledge, x27 all available if needed. I dont do much felling, I prefer that the tree already be on the ground if possible.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> _ENABLER!!!!!! _



SO?


----------



## JustJeff

For real on the 70cc though. I dropped a large elm last year and I was working on it with a friend. He had my 50cc saw (albeit a poulan but with a muff mod and full chisel) while I ran the 70. I was at least twice as fast from limbing to moderate size up to say 12". Saw is heavier, yes but does so much work. I think back to what I was doing a couple years ago cutting 30" ash with that stock poulan and safety chain. Thank you arboristsite and CAD. 
I remember running that 70cc husky and thinking "jeez, I'll never need more power than this". That was before I got my hands wrapped around the handles of the ms460! Lol.


----------



## tpence2177

So I may get the huztl 372xp next and build it and may just get an already preassembled crankcase too cause I am pretty sure I can do everything but that. I can probably do that just don't know how the wife feels about a crank in the freezer and the case in the oven lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Just good practice so that it is there when you need it. Also good when bucking to avoid surprises.
> 
> Philbert



Yep!!!! I always have one in my back pocket when out cutting in the woods.



Philbert said:


> I restore plastic wedges after saw contacts and flights:
> (Before)
> View attachment 537906
> 
> 
> (After)
> View attachment 537907
> 
> 
> View attachment 537908
> 
> 
> (These were not my wedges - I just 'cleaned them up' abit).
> 
> Philbert



You never cease to amaze Philbert!!!!!

Good job.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> For real on the 70cc though. I dropped a large elm last year and I was working on it with a friend. He had my 50cc saw (albeit a poulan but with a muff mod and full chisel) while I ran the 70. I was at least twice as fast from limbing to moderate size up to say 12". Saw is heavier, yes but does so much work. I think back to what I was doing a couple years ago cutting 30" ash with that stock poulan and safety chain. Thank you arboristsite and CAD.
> I remember running that 70cc husky and thinking "jeez, I'll never need more power than this". That was before I got my hands wrapped around the handles of the ms460! Lol.



That 460 is still a 70cc class saw. Now leave your wallet at home and go run a ms660 or 395xp. More power!!! I wont say it is more saw than you need because need is a sliding scale and with CAD there is always a need.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, I don't need 88 CC to cut firewood. But it's so much faster when I use the 2188 that it pays for itself in time.

Don't get me wrong, a good 50 CC saw will make a pile of firewood in a hurry, but when it's time to stop playing, the big saw is always the one I grab.


----------



## LondonNeil

tpence2177 said:


> Honestly don't know. Probably more of a dream than a reality. Living in the south we won't benefit much from it except during maybe January so I don't know that it would be very cost effective to add all that just for maybe a month every year, at night. We do have a half of a flat of bricks that the original owner had left over from building the house. I'm thinking I will probably just build a fire pit to get my firewood fix lol.



Hmm, sounds like you don't need to worry too much about how much of the house it heats then, as you really just want what i do, ambience and fill in warmth in a room or 2 that you/the family spend time relaxing. In which case don't fret on 'where, how and what is more efficient' just pick a stove you like the look of, select a spot that would look nice and adjust the location based on how easy it is to get a flue in. Triple wall stainless flue up the outside of the house would probably be easiest, if you can stand how it looks. It will be a lot of money for a luxury, nice to have, but once in you'll use it more than a month a year I'm sure. Have you got any stove shops in your area? Or any decent sweeps? if you can find one maybe get one to come and see your place and suggest a stove, location and how to install it? They will know your local building codes as well as what works and doesn't.


----------



## farmer steve

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yeah, I don't need 88 CC to cut firewood. But it's so much faster when I use the 2188 that it pays for itself in time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a good 50 CC saw will make a pile of firewood in a hurry, but when it's time to stop playing, the big saw is always the one I grab.


same here.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

farmer steve said:


> same here.



That's purty right there. I'd be finding excuses to run her too...


----------



## svk

Re 70 CC saws: You can get clean used 85/88 cc saws sometimes for the same price of a 70 cc saw. More power with not a lot more weight.


----------



## muddstopper

Marshy said:


> I don't cut for a living either but can tell you that people who do don't rarely hook cables winches or come-alongs o the trees. You can tip a tree quite will with just one wedge. Matter of fact, I can count one hand the number of trees that I've even used a rope on.


I have always believed you had to use what works best for you.


Marshy said:


> I don't cut for a living either but can tell you that people who do don't rarely hook cables winches or come-alongs o the trees. You can tip a tree quite will with just one wedge. Matter of fact, I can count one hand the number of trees that I've even used a rope on.


 I have always believed you have to use the method that works for you. Smaller trees with a lean, I can usually pull one way or the other by holding a hinge when making the back cut. On smaller leaners, wedges are impractical simply because of the dia of the tree and the width of the saw bar. For those, I might cut myself a long pole and just push the tree the direction I wish for it to fall. Around a house or powerline, I aint taking any chances that a tree can break free with a small wind and go where I dont want it to. I'll rig a cable, make the face cut and put as much tension on the cable as I can before starting the back cut. I have been known to pull the tree completely over without even sawing, which isnt that hard to do if you can get the cable high enough in the tree. Of course every tree and ever circumstance is a little different. If I have a tree to fall, and I need it to go some direction other than the direction it wants to fall, and I cant get to it with my truck, I would probably use a wedge.


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Moving right along, my blue gum is starting to look a bit less like a deformed spider, a tank or two at a time.
> 
> View attachment 537918
> 
> 
> I'm loving those big split free rounds that I can shoehorn into the fire. Just. Or maybe not, I'll find out I guess.
> 
> View attachment 537919
> 
> 
> Well, it's slightly less like a deformed spider. A tank even with a freshly sharpened chain doesn't go that far in dry blue gum. Lots of BTUs though per round and they're good to go.
> 
> View attachment 537920
> 
> 
> Still solid!
> 
> View attachment 537922
> 
> 
> I went to hook up the trailer today to find that one of the tyres was delaminating. Buggrit . Well there's the spare. Buggrit . It's so old that it's cracked and deformed. Lady farmer has a trailer, as well as the 4WD as well as the farm as well as the wood I've been cutting on it and turns out she's happy to let me go nuts. Picked up a coupla trailer loads and it was stinkin' hot and humid which made it less fun than usual but at least it wasn't raining like it did through most of October. I measured the dimensions of the trailer, loaded with the peppermint I cut last week that I thought was about 1/3 cord for 1 tank in the 460 and it turned out to be 1.25 cubic metres. Lucky guess.View attachment 537921



Awesome deal!!!!

I am always amazed by the below the equator scrounges. 

Does anyone know of a BTU reference for firewood down under like Chimney Sweep online has? I'm really curious as I am sure that it is stellar firewood. 



kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yeah, I don't need 88 CC to cut firewood. But it's so much faster when I use the 2188 that it pays for itself in time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a good 50 CC saw will make a pile of firewood in a hurry, but when it's time to stop playing, the big saw is always the one I grab.



I have always felt a big saw should be in every scroungers arsenal if they can swing it. I believe a lot of good wood goes unscrounged, for the most part, because it is too big. 


svk said:


> Re 70 CC saws: You can get clean used 85/88 cc saws sometimes for the same price of a 70 cc saw. More power with not a lot more weight.




I''ve heard something along those lines before.


----------



## Marshy

While I wont knock anyone for using a line to help fall a tree I will say its not very productive, and if you don't have the skill to drop the tree cleanly then by all means you should have a line on it. People who fall trees for production don't get paid to waste time with lines. It all depends on your skill level and your risk assessment.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Re 70 CC saws: You can get clean used 85/88 cc saws sometimes for the same price of a 70 cc saw. More power with not a lot more weight.



If I find one in the 85+ cc range at or around the price I paid for my 70cc saw I will buy it, maybe even two. Heck a carcass would do as well. You know I need more projects for the winter now that I returned the very aggravating eager beaver to my dad.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Pulled these guys out of my woods between house moving loads.













sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> Awesome deal!!!!
> 
> I am always amazed by the below the equator scrounges.
> 
> Does anyone know of a BTU reference for firewood down under like Chimney Sweep online has? I'm really curious as I am sure that it is stellar firewood.



When I was reading through the thread for something to do after my knee surgery I saw the chart that @dancan (I think) posted. It had red gum (e. camaldulensis) in the mid to lower range for BTUs among the North American hardwoods, which was not remotely close to accurate, probably a misidentification. Obviously there's a lot of variation in density figures due to misidentification and also moisture content when tested where there's very little consistency. Over here though, we don't speak in BTUs, but more commonly in kg/cubic metre, which gives a figure easily converted to specific gravity (Southern blue gum at 12%MC is about 900kg/m while Sydney blue gum is 850kg/m or specific gravity of 0.85. Since all hardwoods produce similar BTUs per kilo, it's an easy way to compare species, provided the measurement is being done consistently and species identified accurately (a big IF). This chart was produced by the Victorian government and is probably as accurate as any other source. For reference, osage orange is 950kg/m and white oak 750kg/m (Bootle, 2010).

In my immediate vicinity, the dominant species are peppermint, blue gum, candlebark and manna gum. Fairly nearby are mountain ash, red gum, grey and yellow box.


----------



## Cowboy254

nomad_archer said:


> I second this opinion. I didnt think I needed a 70cc saw until I had one. If it needs a 20" bar or more I pick up the 70cc saw. Otherwise the 50cc or 40cc saws get the call. But I run the 365xt more than the others. You really do need to 70cc saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont plan on keeping it on my hip. Just to help carry it to where I am working. I dont like any handled tools on my belt when I am working wood because they catch on everything. Also I use my wedges mostly for bucking so the x15 is sufficient. When felling I have a 5lb maul, mini sledge, x27 all available if needed. I dont do much felling, I prefer that the tree already be on the ground if possible.



I didn't think I needed a 90cc saw until I had a 70cc saw and could see how much better it was than the 50cc saw. I absolutely, definitely need my 90cc saw, but can cope with using the 460 and never use the MS310. Our wood is different here though, and generally harder, denser and more abrasive than almost all North American wood so the extra oomph is useful. The 310 has a 20 inch bar which is too long and it can't cope in 20 inch dry eucalypt. It takes one tank in the 460 per trailer load but the same amount of wood was almost 3 tanks in the 310! Sure the tank is a bit smaller but I'd be cut, split and home with the 460 while the 310 was still cutting. I could put a smaller bar on the 310 and it'd do better but why bother when I can happily use the 460 on the same wood?

Re. the wedges, I always carry one in my pocket and knock it in with the back of the maul. I don't have chaps, I wear full Kevlar chainsaw pants which are heavy and also hot in warm weather but are also quite loose around the lower leg which gives some protection from snakebite. The pockets are deep and I can't even feel that the wedge is there so it's not in the way.


----------



## Marshy

IDK about you guys but I've always known I would need one saw for ever class. So far I have 60, 70, 85, 98 cc saws. I need a pisser 50cc saw and then a big kahuna 3120xp.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Got a major score today. I brought home 3 cords of dry (I mean under 20% moisture by my meter) wood, about 5/8ths of a cord already split and cut to length. I got a lead on a few more cords of dry sugar maple I will go cut up tomorrow and drag home. I normally do not go fetch my wood, I normally have it brought to me (tree service) but I have sold so much and have so much demand I will go drive myself to haul home anything dry. 

Also, I was throwing some pretty impressive chips with some Carlton Semi chisel I filed up today. Quite pleased with how that sharpens if you are careful. Good chain. Played with some trilink safety chain. That stuff cuts surprisingly well. It never took quite the edge that the Carlton did and threw smaller chips, but it still cut pretty fast for what it is.


----------



## nomad_archer

Marshy said:


> IDK about you guys but I've always known I would need one saw for ever class. So far I have 60, 70, 85, 98 cc saws. I need a pisser 50cc saw and then a big kahuna 3120xp.



I am with you Marshy except I have the other end of the spectrum covered. I have 30cc, 40cc, 50cc, and 70cc covered. I will probably just skip the 60cc saw and jump into the 80, 90+ classes next. I know I could always borrow a 60cc class saw from @farmer steve he may have a few.

Where will I put all those saws..... well I am in negotiations with the wife to have at least a 24x30 or maybe larger two car pole barn/shop built in the back of our lot which is a long way from the house but who cares. The current one car garage and and breeze way would turn into living space. Sounds like a great plan. I think she is going to get plans drawn up.


----------



## Tenderfoot

nomad_archer said:


> I am with you Marshy except I have the other end of the spectrum covered. I have 30cc, 40cc, 50cc, and 70cc covered. I will probably just skip the 60cc saw and jump into the 80, 90+ classes next. I know I could always borrow a 60cc class saw from @farmer steve he may have a few.
> 
> Where will I put all those saws..... well I am in negotiations with the wife to have at least a 24x30 or maybe larger two car pole barn/shop built in the back of our lot which is a long way from the house but who cares. The current one car garage and and breeze way would turn into living space. Sounds like a great plan. I think she is going to get plans drawn up.


This is just my opinion, but for a one man show if it cannot be cut reasonably with a 70cc saw it is too large to split and handle on your own without far to expensive equipment for average Joe. I was thinking I wanted a big (90cc) saw for a long time, but I just suddenly had filing 'click' with me and feel like my saw picked up another horsepower. And frankly, every dollar you don't spend on tools and equipment is another dollar in your pocket and another dollar you may need for an emergency later.


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> When I was reading through the thread for something to do after my knee surgery I saw the chart that @dancan (I think) posted. It had red gum (e. camaldulensis) in the mid to lower range for BTUs among the North American hardwoods, which was not remotely close to accurate, probably a misidentification. Obviously there's a lot of variation in density figures due to misidentification and also moisture content when tested where there's very little consistency. Over here though, we don't speak in BTUs, but more commonly in kg/cubic metre, which gives a figure easily converted to specific gravity (Southern blue gum at 12%MC is about 900kg/m while Sydney blue gum is 850kg/m or specific gravity of 0.85. Since all hardwoods produce similar BTUs per kilo, it's an easy way to compare species, provided the measurement is being done consistently and species identified accurately (a big IF). This chart was produced by the Victorian government and is probably as accurate as any other source. * For reference, osage orange is 950kg/m and white oak 750kg/m (Bootle, 2010).*
> 
> In my immediate vicinity, the dominant species are peppermint, blue gum, candlebark and manna gum. Fairly nearby are mountain ash, red gum, grey and yellow box.



Perfect!!!! Thank you!!!!

That was the type of reference I was looking for. 

You guys are sitting on really good fire wood. Dang. 

Considering a wrong step could get you killed, you've earned it.


----------



## dancan

Coboy254 , I wear chainsaw pants , I do have 2 pair , 1 has more stretchy, breathable fabric making them cooler in the summer , the other pair I have are heavier , more Cordura type nylon so better in the winter . Yes , the light ones are still hot in the summer but my mom always said "Schitt don't melt in the rain , suck it up" lol
I take the btu charts with a grain of salt , there is a big difference in spruce for example , red spruce with big fat growth rings might be a little better than pine while white spruce grown in fields which are full of large branches so all the wood is full of knots is as good as red maple and then the black spruce that took 100 years to grow to 6" in diameter will burn like sugar maple for heat , make less ash but won't last as long .
Hmmm , big saws ??? , I've used my 2100 so little I'm thinking of selling .


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> Hmmm , big saws ??? , I've used my 2100 so little I'm thinking of selling .


You have my attention!


----------



## dancan

You will be first on the list when I decide Marshy .


----------



## Haywire

Had a birch round pop apart violently on the splitter today. Sounded like a rifle crack and hit me in the taters so hard I had to lie down on the ground for awhile Be careful out there, folks! haha


----------



## dancan

Ouch .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## jr27236

Haywire said:


> Had a birch round pop apart violently on the splitter today. Sounded like a rifle crack and hit me in the taters so hard I had to lie down on the ground for awhile Be careful out there, folks! haha


I had my son helping me on my first splitter (homelite electric) and had one fire out to the side and catch him the the shin. That was pretty much the last time he helped me on that splitter. Now he runs the hydraulics on my big one, clear of any wood. He's a tough kid but the look on his face when that wood hit him was unreal. I felt terrible


----------



## nomad_archer

Tenderfoot said:


> This is just my opinion, but for a one man show if it cannot be cut reasonably with a 70cc saw it is too large to split and handle on your own without far to expensive equipment for average Joe. I was thinking I wanted a big (90cc) saw for a long time, but I just suddenly had filing 'click' with me and feel like my saw picked up another horsepower. And frankly, every dollar you don't spend on tools and equipment is another dollar in your pocket and another dollar you may need for an emergency later.



I will disagree after dealing with a big maple this year that took two cuts with the 28" bar on the 70cc saw. After making noodles and a bucking cut there wasn't anything that was unmanageable for me to get in the trailer or on the splitter. I can tell you that it would have been nice to make one bucking cut instead of two. A larger cc saw that could run a longer bar would have made it easier work. Again did I need more saw no but I sure did want one and considered calling my buddy with the MS 660 to help get the work done. 

On a side note, I don't buy full priced saws. My 70cc 365xt was a bargain at $175. I would need a great bargain to buy another bigger cc saw. I have several hobbies I spend some money on and still put enough away for the emergency so I am not going to worry much about spending 200-300 on the next bargain saw I come across. Now that I know better I am still kicking myself for buying my first saw an ms271 at full price. I purchased a cs400 and the 365xt used for less than the price of the ms271. 

But really it all comes down to balancing what you want versus what you need versus your means. Honestly I don't need the 4 saws and splitter that I already have but it is enjoyable to have the right tool for the job and not have to break the bank to do it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> Had a birch round pop apart violently on the splitter today. Sounded like a rifle crack and hit me in the taters so hard I had to lie down on the ground for awhile Be careful out there, folks! haha


I had a close call a couple of years ago that left a huge bruise when a round violently popped on me. Now when the splitter pauses and starts working hard on a round, I make sure I am behind the control lever. that way if the round pops I am out of the way.

By the way I hope the taters make a full recovery.


----------



## Haywire

nomad_archer said:


> I had a close call a couple of years ago that left a huge bruise when a round violently popped on me. Now when the splitter pauses and starts working hard on a round, I make sure I am behind the control lever. that way if the round pops I am out of the way.
> 
> By the way I hope the taters make a full recovery.



Haha, I can't remember the last time I took a hit like that! I had a good laugh about it once I was able to stop crying


----------



## jr27236

Haywire said:


> Haha, I can't remember the last time I took a hit like that! I had a good laugh about it once I was able to stop crying


That is nothing to laugh about to me, that hurts like hell and can cause some injury if it gets you right.


----------



## PA Dan

Haywire said:


> Had a birch round pop apart violently on the splitter today. Sounded like a rifle crack and hit me in the taters so hard I had to lie down on the ground for awhile Be careful out there, folks! haha


Had one do that but caught me in the inside of my left leg just above the ankle. Sat back on the tire until the pain went away. Wiped a tear from my eye and went back to splitting!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 2. Took us about 30 minutes to fill up the trailer by hand. 







sent from a field


----------



## Tenderfoot

nomad_archer said:


> I will disagree after dealing with a big maple this year that took two cuts with the 28" bar on the 70cc saw. After making noodles and a bucking cut there wasn't anything that was unmanageable for me to get in the trailer or on the splitter. I can tell you that it would have been nice to make one bucking cut instead of two. A larger cc saw that could run a longer bar would have made it easier work. Again did I need more saw no but I sure did want one and considered calling my buddy with the MS 660 to help get the work done.
> 
> On a side note, I don't buy full priced saws. My 70cc 365xt was a bargain at $175. I would need a great bargain to buy another bigger cc saw. I have several hobbies I spend some money on and still put enough away for the emergency so I am not going to worry much about spending 200-300 on the next bargain saw I come across. Now that I know better I am still kicking myself for buying my first saw an ms271 at full price. I purchased a cs400 and the 365xt used for less than the price of the ms271.
> 
> But really it all comes down to balancing what you want versus what you need versus your means. Honestly I don't need the 4 saws and splitter that I already have but it is enjoyable to have the right tool for the job and not have to break the bank to do it.


That sounds like way too much work for not enough pay off. If I cannot cut it comfortably with a 24 in bar, I wont bother to carry it home. If it comes to me, maybe I will deal with it when it is that size.


----------



## benp

Haywire said:


> Had a birch round pop apart violently on the splitter today. Sounded like a rifle crack and hit me in the taters so hard I had to lie down on the ground for awhile Be careful out there, folks! haha



Great. I guess it's time to add a nut cup to the PPE inventory. 

Hope you get better quick with no short term lingering issues. 



nomad_archer said:


> I will disagree after dealing with a big maple this year that took two cuts with the 28" bar on the 70cc saw. After making noodles and a bucking cut there wasn't anything that was unmanageable for me to get in the trailer or on the splitter. I can tell you that it would have been nice to make one bucking cut instead of two. A larger cc saw that could run a longer bar would have made it easier work. Again did I need more saw no but I sure did want one and considered calling my buddy with the MS 660 to help get the work done.
> 
> On a side note, I don't buy full priced saws. My 70cc 365xt was a bargain at $175. I would need a great bargain to buy another bigger cc saw. I have several hobbies I spend some money on and still put enough away for the emergency so I am not going to worry much about spending 200-300 on the next bargain saw I come across. Now that I know better I am still kicking myself for buying my first saw an ms271 at full price. I purchased a cs400 and the 365xt used for less than the price of the ms271.
> 
> But really it all comes down to balancing what you want versus what you need versus your means. Honestly I don't need the 4 saws and splitter that I already have but it is enjoyable to have the right tool for the job and not have to break the bank to do it.



I totally agree.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> I will disagree after dealing with a big maple this year that took two cuts with the 28" bar on the 70cc saw. After making noodles and a bucking cut there wasn't anything that was unmanageable for me to get in the trailer or on the splitter. I can tell you that it would have been nice to make one bucking cut instead of two. A larger cc saw that could run a longer bar would have made it easier work. Again did I need more saw no but I sure did want one and considered calling my buddy with the MS 660 to help get the work done.
> 
> On a side note, I don't buy full priced saws. My 70cc 365xt was a bargain at $175. I would need a great bargain to buy another bigger cc saw. I have several hobbies I spend some money on and still put enough away for the emergency so I am not going to worry much about spending 200-300 on the next bargain saw I come across. Now that I know better I am still kicking myself for buying my first saw an ms271 at full price. I purchased a cs400 and the 365xt used for less than the price of the ms271.
> 
> But really it all comes down to balancing what you want versus what you need versus your means. Honestly I don't need the 4 saws and splitter that I already have but it is enjoyable to have the right tool for the job and not have to break the bank to do it.



Agree 100%. We can generally get by with less but we will stay at it longer, with less effort, more safety, and more enjoyment if we gear up and work smarter. Excess is always possible and then we just call ourselves "enthusiasts". LOL


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 3. All oak. And there's another trailer load just like this at the same stop.





sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 4 and last one for the day. All oak.





We only touched 3 of the houses on our list. And the list is still growing. 

sent from a field


----------



## PA Dan

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 4 and last one for the day. All oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only touched 3 of the houses on our list. And the list is still growing.
> 
> sent from a field


Wow what a score!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Yep. And we haven't had to touch a saw yet. 

sent from a field


----------



## jr27236

CaseyForrest said:


> Yep. And we haven't had to touch a saw yet.
> 
> sent from a field


Then there is nothing fun about it lol


----------



## CaseyForrest

The fun comes in splitting it all with the super split. 

sent from a field


----------



## Philbert

Nice trailer to have for that kind of scrounge!

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> Then there is nothing fun about it lol



From my experience when trying to get lots of wood quickly not having to run the saw is great. Having a post tree service hook up like Casey has here is the ticket. Running saws is lots of fun but in his case I would rather load it and go. That is one heck of a score.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Coboy254 , I wear chainsaw pants , I do have 2 pair , 1 has more stretchy, breathable fabric making them cooler in the summer , the other pair I have are heavier , more Cordura type nylon so better in the winter . Yes , the light ones are still hot in the summer but my mom always said "Schitt don't melt in the rain , suck it up" lol
> I take the btu charts with a grain of salt , there is a big difference in spruce for example , red spruce with big fat growth rings might be a little better than pine while white spruce grown in fields which are full of large branches so all the wood is full of knots is as good as red maple and then the black spruce that took 100 years to grow to 6" in diameter will burn like sugar maple for heat , make less ash but won't last as long .
> Hmmm , big saws ??? , I've used my 2100 so little I'm thinking of selling .



Right on, Dan. The BTU/density charts are handy if you're unfamiliar with the species but there can be the odd clanger in there. But after a few years of burning it you get a pretty good idea if you're paying attention. FWIW, from my observation I think the one I posted for SE Aust species is fairly close to the mark.


Casey, that is sensational, four of those in one day! And it sounds like you've barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Cowboy254

Nibbling away at the blue gum. Didn't have the 4WD this time so tossed a few bits from a previous session in the back of the suby. Probably about the same amount as one of Casey's trailer loads .




This little guy was on the scrounge as well. 




Got the worst of the limbs off and I'll do them in bits and pieces in between taking loads. It's getting hot enough now that I'm pouring sweat after a few minutes stomping around in the full sun. 




It's slow going getting a load out but we'll enjoy burning this in 2019.


----------



## CaseyForrest

nomad_archer said:


> From my experience when trying to get lots of wood quickly not having to run the saw is great. Having a post tree service hook up like Casey has here is the ticket. Running saws is lots of fun but in his case I would rather load it and go. That is one heck of a score.



Pretty much spot on for this scenario. The folks want the wood out of their yards and they have already had to listen to the clearing crews cut everything up. 

I would prefer to be able or have everything cut at 20" since thats what I cut to in order to maximize my fireboxes and get overnight burns. But most of this is cut to a size that I can reorient the loading procedure and still utilize most of the firebox.

And its free. I used to be picky as hell... Not anymore. If it burns, Ill take it.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Philbert said:


> Nice trailer to have for that kind of scrounge!
> 
> Philbert



Far cry from what I used to use...


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> This little guy was on the scrounge as well.
> 
> View attachment 538128



Oh HELL no. Burn it right there.


----------



## LonestarStihl

CaseyForrest said:


> Oh HELL no. Burn it right there.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cowboy254

CaseyForrest said:


> Oh HELL no. Burn it right there.



Hahaha. They look the part but they're not very venomous and not very aggressive. But two days ago I was half way through a cut before I realised one had crawled up over all my clothing to my shoulder and boy do they look big in your peripheral vision. FAAAAARRK . They give you a shock sometimes. At least with the limbs off the tree I don't have to worry about drop bears landing on my shoulder.


----------



## farmer steve

since ya'll were talking big saws i had to go and buy one. can't wait to see if it will fire up. 18.5 lbs of 80 cc power.


----------



## computeruser

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 4 and last one for the day. All oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only touched 3 of the houses on our list. And the list is still growing.
> 
> sent from a field



This is all stuff that came out of my neighborhood after the power company went through and butchered stuff. We had had an ice storm a few years back and were without power at Christmas for 10 days. The neighbors raised hell about the delay in restoring power, fought the (egregious) trimming plan in and out of court for two years, and now they're coming in to exact their revenge. Bad for neighborhood aesthetics, but good for people who like free firewood!

Lots of oak, sugar maple, ash (standing dead, generally), silver maple, norway maple, and a few other types. Very little pine. All of it is cut to manageable pieces, either for hand-loading or with the help of the Kubota.

I put a note out to my neighborhood website/discussion board and got about a dozen houses offering up within a day and more offering up as I type this. The power company isn't even halfway done with their work in our neighborhood. And when they're done here, there are two more neighborhoods of similar age and with similar tree cover (and thus removal requirements) that they will be working in over the coming months. Looks like someone is going to be set with firewood for a while!!


----------



## Marshy

Lit my first fire in the King


----------



## Logger nate

Very nice marshy!


----------



## JustJeff

Marshy said:


> Lit my first fire in the King
> View attachment 538200
> 
> View attachment 538201


Mmmm mmm. I can just smell the paint curing.


----------



## Logger nate

Was able to get a little scrounge in today, normally don't cut wood this time of year, usually hunting and too much snow up high, not much snow yet
thankfully my son was here to help out. Had some visitors show up looking for a hand out 

And got to run the 562 again..
ended up with some nice lodge pole pine 
one of the trees had a insulator hanging in it from the old phone line that went from the ranger station to a lookout


----------



## Plowboy83

Got a big one on the ground today me my buddy had our work cut out for us. I'm 6 4 and it's about the same at the base where it forks at is over 8. Figured I post to show @Cowboy254 some red gum over here in California. Sure was fun to get to cut again I even got to try out the 046 hydrid I got from deets and it is a beast


----------



## Plowboy83

Here's a pics of my big buddy @woodcut70 cleaning up the brush before we dropped her he's a big boy 6'4 and 350


----------



## stihly dan

Cowboy254 said:


> they're not very venomous



Anyone else find this statement a little to manly, or just wrong. What the hell does not VERY VENOMOUS even mean? sheesh.


----------



## Jeffkrib

stihly dan said:


> Anyone else find this statement a little to manly, or just wrong. What the hell does not VERY VENOMOUS even mean? sheesh.



Haha it means it won't kill you, we do have species of spiders which can kill you.


----------



## Cowboy254

stihly dan said:


> Anyone else find this statement a little to manly, or just wrong. What the hell does not VERY VENOMOUS even mean? sheesh.



Well, it's all relative. Today's scrounging revealed this little guy, or rather, girl. I saw it after I had carried the piece of peppermint it was sitting on 20 metres to the trailer, during which time it didn't bite me...that's a little win right there. No-one has died from a redback bite for years since the antivenom was developed. That said, I was 100km from the nearest major hospital. Those bites do hurt like [email protected]&k though and liquefy tissue, I'd rather get bitten by that big [email protected] from yesterday than the redback. If you're scrounging coming into summer, you just have to accept that bitey things are going to be around and get on with the job. When are you blokes going to come scrounging with me anyway?


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538234
> View attachment 538232
> View attachment 538233
> View attachment 538232
> 
> Here's a pics of my big buddy @woodcut70 cleaning up the brush before we dropped her he's a big boy 6'4 and 350



Mate, that's a beauty, that'll keep you warm for a while. It looks like the top had been taken off it fairly recently. Red gums coppice pretty well from a low cut stump and a tree that big will have a great root system that will produce another good load of wood in no time if you cut it off 2-4 inches above the ground. I love red gum. I've never had the opportunity to cut one but I've burned a bit from time to time and it's great firewood. I hope you've got a hydro splitter BTW!


----------



## Hoosk

Someone had "Don't move here" in their signature. Cowboy is a little more subtle, but I get it. I will stay where snakes are Gardner, and spiders are daddy long legs.


----------



## Marshy

Wood Nazi said:


> Mmmm mmm. I can just smell the paint curing.


F'in stinks!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 5. All elm we think. 







sent from a field


----------



## nomad_archer

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 5. All elm we think.
> 
> sent from a field



No matter what it is, it looks like BTU's to me.


----------



## nomad_archer

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538225
> View attachment 538224
> 
> 
> Got a big one on the ground today me my buddy had our work cut out for us. I'm 6 4 and it's about the same at the base where it forks at is over 8. Figured I post to show @Cowboy254 some red gum over here in California. Sure was fun to get to cut again I even got to try out the 046 hydrid I got from deets and it is a beast



Plowboy that is one heck of a tree. Did you need a background check and permit to own that saw in CA it seems as though it would be mighty dangerous and be regulated by the overreaching CA legislature. I am only kidding. I just couldnt help myself as I wonder what universe some of the laws in California came from. Nice saw by the way.




Cowboy254 said:


> When are you blokes going to come scrounging with me anyway?


When you come to this side of the world where every critter isnt out to maim, poison, or kill you.


----------



## cantoo

Marshy, I've only bought a couple of brand new stoves but when I did I just fired them outside for a day or so to burn the stink out of them. Took a couple of days for my Hotblast but was worth it. I'm sensitive to a lot of smells so I always keep stuff like this in mind. Just spent a stormy day in the shop and was doing some wood working using a router and a grinder with flap wheel and the dust is now killing me. By tomorrow my voice will be pretty well shot due to the dust in my throat. It's getting worse as I get older and too stubborn to wear my dust mask.


----------



## dancan

Went out to the houselot this afternoon , figured I'd get sumthin done today as the rain held off to a bit of come and go drizzle .
I forgot to grab my pintle hitch at the shop so I had to improvise .






It worked fine 






Until I got stuck in the mud with a granite rock between the tractor and winch , it don't take much to bind up a little tractor lol






A bit of shoveling and off I went .











I picked up some more Zoggerwood on the way out and gave this load away , Billy was happy to get it , said he was going to use some to fix a few fenceposts around the house and cut up the rest for next year , I told him to build a sawhorse because there was more wood on the way .


----------



## dancan

I went back after lunch , wanted to swap the winch onto the 336d .






Since it all went smooth I drug out a spruce blowdown .










All rotten and shaggy looking , here's why , white sawdust 
















Solid core and dry , even had that turps smell when I split it , too good to pass up


----------



## CaseyForrest

nomad_archer said:


> No matter what it is, it looks like BTU's to me.



It is quite heavy. On par or heavier than the oak.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538225
> View attachment 538224
> 
> 
> Got a big one on the ground today me my buddy had our work cut out for us. I'm 6 4 and it's about the same at the base where it forks at is over 8. Figured I post to show @Cowboy254 some red gum over here in California. Sure was fun to get to cut again I even got to try out the 046 hydrid I got from deets and it is a beast



That's awesome! What dreams are made of! It'd make a beautiful tabletop


----------



## tpence2177

Finally got an air compressor yesterday. Got the new kobalt quiet tech one. It's crazy quiet no where near as loud as the pancake ones much less the old oil 220v compressors I'm used to. Has to run a lot more, but it handles my needs right now. ( I have an old 50s model craftsman 220v compressor, just waiting to build my shop to hook it up. My circuit breaker is full.) Got my saws all cleaned up and had to put my new stihl full chisel chain on my cs590. Wow what a difference. I noodled some pieces up and it was effortless. Going to start buying stihl chains from now on for all my saws. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I forgot to grab my pintle hitch at the shop so I had to improvise .


Same way a thief might steal it?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Only the determined ones lol
I tested that spruce


----------



## chucker

it's a nice hot fire on a cold an windy fall day. setting at the throat of a fire burning monster with your feet up against a stool keeping the beast fed and happy ! even if it is short lived with an easy rest and a cold one in hand between feeding's... fire away and be happy.


----------



## Plowboy83

nomad_archer said:


> Plowboy that is one heck of a tree. Did you need a background check and permit to own that saw in CA it seems as though it would be mighty dangerous and be regulated by the overreaching CA legislature. I am only kidding. I just couldnt help myself as I wonder what universe some of the laws in California came from. Nice saw by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> When you come to this side of the world where every critter isnt out to maim, poison, or kill you.


Lol yeah the saw is very dangerous. It gave me 13 stitches last year when I tripped over some branches limbing with it. It wasn't bad though right above the knee and didn't bleed much. That damn saw causes cancer in California also I can't figure why it doesn't in any of the other 56 states. Sorry Obama joke


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> Mate, that's a beauty, that'll keep you warm for a while. It looks like the top had been taken off it fairly recently. Red gums coppice pretty well from a low cut stump and a tree that big will have a great root system that will produce another good load of wood in no time if you cut it off 2-4 inches above the ground. I love red gum. I've never had the opportunity to cut one but I've burned a bit from time to time and it's great firewood. I hope you've got a hydro splitter BTW!


 The guy that had it in his back yard paid some guys to cut it down for him about 3 years back. I'm thinking they gave up when they started getting into the big wood. It worked out for me they left the last 35ft of it just had to drop it. Didn't get nothing done on it today rained all day. I was hoping to get the rest cut up and start splitting always next weekend I guess. If you ever get out this way there plenty more to cut up


----------



## svk

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 5. All elm we think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


Did it cause any indigestion to the SS?


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Left MN just in time on Friday heading south. Last I heard the town near my hunting cabin led the nation in snowfall from this storm with over 2' on the ground. 

Spent last night with my uncle at his place in western NC. What a beautiful, remote, rugged area. Didn't see any wildlife but I scored an invite for turkey hunting. 

Did I mention the trees down there? There's hardly a tree on his property that isn't a 16-30" oak of some type. 

He is a very efficient scrounger. He walks up the hill behind his house and cuts rounds off blow downs and they just roll down the the landing behind his house. 

He's running two 42 cc saws (one Husky and one Poulan) so I'll be sending one of my larger saws down there for permanent vacation so he can attack the bigger trees. 

I guess I forgot to get pics of his two nice Federal stoves.


----------



## stihly dan

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, it's all relative. Today's scrounging revealed this little guy, or rather, girl. I saw it after I had carried the piece of peppermint it was sitting on 20 metres to the trailer, during which time it didn't bite me...that's a little win right there. No-one has died from a redback bite for years since the antivenom was developed. That said, I was 100km from the nearest major hospital. Those bites do hurt like [email protected]&k though and liquefy tissue, I'd rather get bitten by that big [email protected] from yesterday than the redback. If you're scrounging coming into summer, you just have to accept that bitey things are going to be around and get on with the job. When are you blokes going to come scrounging with me anyway?
> 
> View attachment 538238



In my parts i can run naked through the woods and take a nap in a field, the only thing to worry about is a tick that may have lime disease.


----------



## MustangMike

Plowboy83 said:


> I even got to try out the 046 hydrid I got from deets and it is a beast



Is that the one that was at the CT GTG?


----------



## MustangMike

I don't know of any 88/90 cc saws that are as light as an 044/440 or 372, so if you have to do some limbing with it, lighter is better.

The 60 & 70 cc class saws are likely the most useful for most stuff, with smaller saws being better for limbing & smaller wood, and larger saws for running the big bars & milling.

I'm getting a ported 066 from Randy, it will be used with the 36" bar and for milling, but I don't envision it getting as much run time as my 044/440 & 046/460 saws. Although I did cut up 2 nice large Red Oak during the past year that needed the 36" bar. The ported 460s pull it well, but it will balance better on an 066.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hoosk said:


> Someone had "Don't move here" in their signature. Cowboy is a little more subtle, but I get it. I will stay where snakes are Gardner, and spiders are daddy long legs.



Not at all, you blokes would be most welcome. I shake my head when I see the sort of immigrants (that don't fit in well) that appear to get in easily where people from countries with similar values to Australia who try to immigrate the right way have to jump a thousand hurdles to make the grade. My brother in law married one of my friends from the USA and she's a ripper lady but she had a hard time getting a permanent visa (she's since received citizenship). Just don't say we didn't warn you about the snakes, the spiders, the scorpions and the drop bears. 



nomad_archer said:


> When you come to this side of the world where every critter isnt out to maim, poison, or kill you.



Just keep reminding yourself that the women are out to love you. 



stihly dan said:


> In my parts i can run naked through the woods and take a nap in a field, the only thing to worry about is a tick that may have lime disease.



Prove it !


----------



## Cowboy254

stihly dan said:


> In my parts i can run naked through the woods and take a nap in a field, the only thing to worry about is a tick that may have lime disease.



BTW, the load from yesterday which had the redback on it sat out last night and I unloaded it today. Look who I found!




A cool little wood scorpion. I suppose I carried him to the trailer as well as the redback, without getting stung. Two in a row ! So you know, you don't die if they sting you, they just hurt like shi!t. 

I look at all your pics with your monster trailers and I'm embarrassed. The lady farmer's trailer is puny in comparison and mine is not much better (ok, it's marginally deeper so I can keep my man-pride). It's a bit like when you're standing at the urinal having a wizz and you think you're doing ok, and some bloke walks in, stands next to you and pulls out a donger that's like a fire hose. Anyway, here was the second load that I picked up yesterday and unloaded today.




There's just about a full cord sitting in front of the wood shed waiting to be stacked in the bay on the left. Each of those bays can hold 20 cubic metres or 5 and a bit cords which is enough for us for a winter, plus taking 3 cubes to my brother with a bit left over. Here's this afternoon's load of peppermint. This stuff is a bit termitey so I'm going to unload it on another section of our property. There is a meat ant nest behind the trailer (they don't kill you either but they do bite) and I'm going to unload and split there and then the meat ants can chow down on the termites, they just love 'em! I figure that if they're living on my property rent free, they might as well earn their keep.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I went back after lunch , wanted to swap the winch onto the 336d .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it all went smooth I drug out a spruce blowdown .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rotten and shaggy looking , here's why , white sawdust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid core and dry , even had that turps smell when I split it , too good to pass up



When it comes to scrounging, you are the master


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> The guy that had it in his back yard paid some guys to cut it down for him about 3 years back. I'm thinking they gave up when they started getting into the big wood. It worked out for me they left the last 35ft of it just had to drop it. Didn't get nothing done on it today rained all day. I was hoping to get the rest cut up and start splitting always next weekend I guess. If you ever get out this way there plenty more to cut up



I spent a month in Ca just after I left school, a bit in San Francisco and most of it up around Lake Tahoe, skiing and ... socialising. Just about the free-est I've ever felt. Good times. If I'm over and the 661 ever gets out of hospital, I'm there!


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> When it comes to scrounging, you are the master



Nah , I'm just a hack with a bunch of old worn out gear .
My mechanic at the shop burns wood and has a 40 acre woodlot , he has a Yanmar like mine minus the loader , I said to him one day that he should keep his eyes open for a used logging winch , he said he wasn't as serious about getting wood as I was , I told him it was just that I was lazy .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Nah , I'm just a hack with a bunch of old worn out gear.



I don't believe it. That Ryobi looks brand new and the Ronco rocks. Besides, since when did scrounging require shiny new stuff?


----------



## dancan

It was new once , worn out now lol


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I don't know of any 88/90 cc saws that are as light as an 044/440 or 372, so if you have to do some limbing with it, lighter is better.
> 
> The 60 & 70 cc class saws are likely the most useful for most stuff, with smaller saws being better for limbing & smaller wood, and larger saws for running the big bars & milling.
> 
> I'm getting a ported 066 from Randy, it will be used with the 36" bar and for milling, but I don't envision it getting as much run time as my 044/440 & 046/460 saws. Although I did cut up 2 nice large Red Oak during the past year that needed the 36" bar. The ported 460s pull it well, but it will balance better on an 066.


I knew you would come around!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> He is a very efficient scrounger. He walks up the hill behind his house and cuts rounds off blow downs and they just roll down the the landing behind his house.
> 
> He's running two 42 cc saws (one Husky and one Poulan) so I'll be sending one of my larger saws down there for permanent vacation so he can attack the bigger trees.


 If he needs a bigger saw before you get back, I can loan him a Husky 55 or a 365. I am not currently cutting anything as all my wood for this year and next is now in the shed. I run a 20in bar on both saws and have a 24in bar for the 365.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> If he needs a bigger saw before you get back, I can loan him a Husky 55 or a 365. I am not currently cutting anything as all my wood for this year and next is now in the shed. I run a 20in bar on both saws and have a 24in bar for the 365.


Thanks. I sent a message to him. I might give him one of my saws and send it down with my grandpa who will be there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ashy larry

Scored a nice local scrounge. Guy is building a house on the ridge above my place. No hurry, just needed about 11 trees cleared for septic lines. All trees were under 12" but still came out to be quite a bit and easy to get to. 2 red oak, a cherry, a dogwood and the rest poplar.
%5BURL=http://imgur.com/KAlQDGH][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/KAlQDGH.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

That pile is from two poplars.


----------



## ashy larry

Can't seem to make link work.


----------



## svk

ashy larry said:


> Can't seem to make link work.


Try uploading the photo to here.


----------



## ashy larry




----------



## benp

Marshy said:


> Lit my first fire in the King
> View attachment 538200
> 
> View attachment 538201



That fire is pretty cool looking!!!!



Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538234
> View attachment 538232
> View attachment 538233
> View attachment 538232
> 
> Here's a pics of my big buddy @woodcut70 cleaning up the brush before we dropped her he's a big boy 6'4 and 350



Holy cow!!!! Awesome score Plowboy!!!!!



stihly dan said:


> Anyone else find this statement a little to manly, or just wrong. What the hell does not VERY VENOMOUS even mean? sheesh.



I believe it means you get to walk 100 feet before keeling over vs 5. 



Hoosk said:


> Someone had "Don't move here" in their signature. Cowboy is a little more subtle, but I get it. I will stay where snakes are Gardner, and spiders are daddy long legs.



I'm kinda with you. 

Snakes that kill you right there, scorpions, spiders, ants that eat meat, and bears that fall outta the sky. 

Bears....that......fall......outta......the.....sky. It's like you have to be vigilant on all fronts. probably have to worry about Graboids too.

Like I said before, those guys have earned that awesome firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I knew you would come around!



I seem to remember a nice 044 with sharp square file chain putting a nice smile on your face in hardwood! With a power head of just under 14 lbs, I think you would concur that it would be hard to find a better "all around" saw. Likely similar things could be said about your 562.

That said, it is great to have other toys also.

All the best,
Mustang Mike


----------



## MustangMike

So let's see, your dropping a tree near some power lines & a road, you do your notch & back cut, not enough room for a wedge with the saw still in the tree but you have cut your notch so thin you can't believe the tree is still standing. So you remove your saw and reach for a wedge, just as the wind gusts and tips your tree in the wrong direction .....

Using rope or cable when the fall direction really matters is not a reflection of a lack of skills, but rather reflects common sense. Be safe out there, not sorry. In the woods is a different story, but not near houses, power lines or roads. But always be alert any way, even the small one that you think is no problem can kill you. ALWAYS look for dead stuff and hang ups when felling, and always wear a helmet. To quote a line from a famous book "There are no second place winners" (ie there is no room for mistakes).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I seem to remember a nice 044 with sharp square file chain putting a nice smile on your face in hardwood! With a power head of just under 14 lbs, I think you would concur that it would be hard to find a better "all around" saw. Likely similar things could be said about your 562.
> 
> That said, it is great to have other toys also.
> 
> All the best,
> Mustang Mike


Oh I loved that saw don't get me wrong. You are just going to another dimension when you step up another 20 cc's of ported goodness .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I seem to remember a nice 044 with sharp square file chain putting a nice smile on your face in hardwood! With a power head of just under 14 lbs, I think you would concur that it would be hard to find a better "all around" saw. Likely similar things could be said about your 562.
> 
> That said, it is great to have other toys also.
> 
> All the best,
> Mustang Mike


Although I am surprised you are getting it ported. According to the great sage CTYank, ported saws dont run any better they just make more noise.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> So let's see, your dropping a tree near some power lines & a road, you do your notch & back cut, not enough room for a wedge with the saw still in the tree but you have cut your notch so thin you can't believe the tree is still standing. So you remove your saw and reach for a wedge, just as the wind gusts and tips your tree in the wrong direction .....
> 
> Using rope or cable when the fall direction really matters is not a reflection of a lack of skills, but rather reflects common sense. Be safe out there, not sorry. In the woods is a different story, but not near houses, power lines or roads. But always be alert any way, even the small one that you think is no problem can kill you. ALWAYS look for dead stuff and hang ups when felling, and always wear a helmet. To quote a line from a famous book "There are no second place winners" (ie there is no room for mistakes).



Even more reasons I like them already on the ground. Another bit of common sense. "There is no shame in walking away". I wont mess with felling trees when I am not 100% sure where it will go or there is a real threat of property damage if everything doesn't go just right. I just dont drop tree often enough to attempt anything difficult or complicated. When its my property and I need something difficult put on the ground, I have a buddy that makes his living putting trees on the ground. Since we are friends he works for steak. Pretty good deal for everyone involved.


----------



## panolo

Cowboy254 said:


> Hahaha. They look the part but they're *not very venomous* and not very aggressive.



I suppose your idea of not very venomous and mine differs. Specially after watching those Nat Geo shows where 20 out of the 25 most venomous animals live in your neck of the wood.


----------



## nomad_archer

I got a care package today from Minnesota. Wow SVK the pictures didn't do these grouse justice. Gorgeous birds and even better prep, processing and packing. 

If you pack saws the way you packed those feathers, I wouldn't worry for a second about buying a saw from you. 

I can't say thank you enough.

The picture from the work bench doesn't do these justice.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I got a care package today from Minnesota. Wow SVK the pictures didn't do these grouse justice. Gorgeous birds and even better prep, processing and packing.
> 
> If you pack saws the way you packed those feathers, I wouldn't worry for a second about buying a saw from you.
> 
> I can't saw thank you enough.
> 
> The picture from the work bench doesn't do these justice.


I'm glad to hear they arrived safely. Remember just pay it forward and post up pics of the dry flies you create/bring to life with those feathers!

Oh and I love that usps gives free priority boxes so I could pack them so creatively


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I'm glad to hear they arrived safely. Remember just pay it forward and post up pics of the dry flies you create/bring to life with those feathers!
> 
> Oh and I love that usps gives free priority boxes so I could pack them so creatively



I certainly will certainly pay it forward when the opportunity presents itself. And pictures will be coming as soon as I finish up with the rest of the preservation steps. I am super pumped to use these beautiful feathers.


----------



## JustJeff

stihly dan said:


> In my parts i can run naked through the woods and take a nap in a field, the only thing to worry about is a tick that may have lime disease.


All the rest of the folks in Dan's parts have to worry about are, well,...Dan's parts!!!
Ahahahaha!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Need help identifying this tree. Is this hardwood?


----------



## svk

LMAO!!!


----------



## tpence2177

I hate this time change stuff. Means I can't go out and do anything in the yard/woods after I get off work. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> I hate this time change stuff. Means I can't go out and do anything in the yard/woods after I get off work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Headlamp!


----------



## tpence2177

Need to put some led headlights on my mower like I did the golf cart and chop some leaves lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

an hour before work ! work don't have or know time just the worker...


----------



## tpence2177

chucker said:


> an hour before work !


Haha I get up at 530 every morning too dark and way to sleepy to have a chainsaw. The headlamp after work is a good idea though.... I have a decent putzl headlamp that I haven't used in a while. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

tpence2177 said:


> I hate this time change stuff. Means I can't go out and do anything in the yard/woods after I get off work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ain't that the damn truth


----------



## chucker

like ben franklin said" early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise"... know about the first and last! but the middle I am still waiting for! maybe after the dumpster gets in office he will abolish the tax system and the government will pay us good tax payers for all the torment they have caused an make us all rich? lol and leave time alone where it should be !


----------



## Hinerman

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 5. All elm we think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



Had some elm like that at a GTG. A big hydro could not split it; and, a Super Split SE could not split it. Had to noodle every single piece.


----------



## Hinerman

Finished up the red oak I posted earlier:


----------



## Cowboy254

No death-defying scrounging today, work and kids ballet etc conspired against me. Tomorrow it's meant to thump down rain so it's probably out tomorrow as well. I'm getting the shakes, I think I'm going into withdrawal. Fortunately, there is beer.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I second this opinion. I didnt think I needed a 70cc saw until I had one. If it needs a 20" bar or more I pick up the 70cc saw. Otherwise the 50cc or 40cc saws get the call. But I run the 365xt more than the others. You really do need to 70cc saw.
> 
> I dont plan on keeping it on my hip. Just to help carry it to where I am working. I dont like any handled tools on my belt when I am working wood because they catch on everything. Also I use my wedges mostly for bucking so the x15 is sufficient. When felling I have a 5lb maul, mini sledge, x27 all available if needed. I dont do much felling, I prefer that the tree already be on the ground if possible.


Good morning NA.
You know I'm a husky guy, and the 365 is a great saw, but it's surely not a 70cc class saw, but almost. 
The 460 will put a hurt on a 365 since if you are calling the 365 the 460 would be an 80cc saw  I'm just adding some saw troll comments to keep things on the up and up here . One of the cool things is the new xtorq 365/2166 is a true 70cc saw, actually they are 71cc and can be easily converted to a 372/2172 by removing the transfer restrictions .



Cowboy254 said:


> When I was reading through the thread for something to do after my knee surgery I saw the chart that @dancan (I think) posted. It had red gum (e. camaldulensis) in the mid to lower range for BTUs among the North American hardwoods, which was not remotely close to accurate, probably a misidentification. Obviously there's a lot of variation in density figures due to misidentification and also moisture content when tested where there's very little consistency. Over here though, we don't speak in BTUs, but more commonly in kg/cubic metre, which gives a figure easily converted to specific gravity (Southern blue gum at 12%MC is about 900kg/m while Sydney blue gum is 850kg/m or specific gravity of 0.85. Since all hardwoods produce similar BTUs per kilo, it's an easy way to compare species, provided the measurement is being done consistently and species identified accurately (a big IF). This chart was produced by the Victorian government and is probably as accurate as any other source. For reference, osage orange is 950kg/m and white oak 750kg/m (Bootle, 2010).
> 
> In my immediate vicinity, the dominant species are peppermint, blue gum, candlebark and manna gum. Fairly nearby are mountain ash, red gum, grey and yellow box.


Hey Cowboy.
Does that work an woods that have lower water content but are very dense.
I'm thinking of my favorite black locust which is lighter than red oak when wet, but heavier when dry and has more BTU's than red oak.
It's pretty cool learning how you guys all over the world do things, lots to learn here .


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Load 5. All elm we think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


Looking good Casey.
I was thinking of you when I was at Chucky Cheeses on m-43 by the mall.
Celebrated my daughters birthday and met a guy from eaton rapids to sell a saw, two birds with one stone.


computeruser said:


> This is all stuff that came out of my neighborhood after the power company went through and butchered stuff. We had had an ice storm a few years back and were without power at Christmas for 10 days. The neighbors raised hell about the delay in restoring power, fought the (egregious) trimming plan in and out of court for two years, and now they're coming in to exact their revenge. Bad for neighborhood aesthetics, but good for people who like free firewood!
> 
> Lots of oak, sugar maple, ash (standing dead, generally), silver maple, norway maple, and a few other types. Very little pine. All of it is cut to manageable pieces, either for hand-loading or with the help of the Kubota.
> 
> I put a note out to my neighborhood website/discussion board and got about a dozen houses offering up within a day and more offering up as I type this. The power company isn't even halfway done with their work in our neighborhood. And when they're done here, there are two more neighborhoods of similar age and with similar tree cover (and thus removal requirements) that they will be working in over the coming months. Looks like someone is going to be set with firewood for a while!!


That's some good stuff there CU.
We were in Ohio when that storm hit. We found out from Facebook some friends had no power(they were only 8 blocks away from the capital). That was a bad storm for sure. My wife calls all the broken trees like that from wind and storms natural pruning LOL. Our friends came to our place in Lowell and stayed here while we were gone and a little longer, it worked out great as we had a nice warm house when we got home .
Sounds like you guys will be scrounging for a while down there .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, it's all relative. Today's scrounging revealed this little guy, or rather, girl. I saw it after I had carried the piece of peppermint it was sitting on 20 metres to the trailer, during which time it didn't bite me...that's a little win right there. No-one has died from a redback bite for years since the antivenom was developed. That said, I was 100km from the nearest major hospital. Those bites do hurt like [email protected]&k though and liquefy tissue, I'd rather get bitten by that big [email protected] from yesterday than the redback. If you're scrounging coming into summer, you just have to accept that bitey things are going to be around and get on with the job. When are you blokes going to come scrounging with me anyway?
> 
> View attachment 538238


I'm ready to come right now, just need to get my guns loaded up, oh wait can't do that LOL.
I would still love to make it down there some day, beautiful country for sure.
Keep the pictures coming .


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Good morning NA.
> You know I'm a husky guy, and the 365 is a great saw, but it's surely not a 70cc class saw, but almost.
> The 460 will put a hurt on a 365 since if you are calling the 365 the 460 would be an 80cc saw  I'm just adding some saw troll comments to keep things on the up and up here . One of the cool things is the new xtorq 365/2166 is a true 70cc saw, actually they are 71cc and can be easily converted to a 372/2172 by removing the transfer restrictions .



My 365 surely is a 70cc saw. It's on one of them fancy x-torq saws from build in 2012. Also I am starting to question that you are a "husky" guy you seem to fondly the stihls a little to often.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> My 365 surely is a 70cc saw. It's on one of them fancy x-torq saws from build in 2012. Also I am starting to question that you are a "husky" guy you seem to fondly the stihls a little to often.


My bad, I thought you had the older one .
Well it's good to get my one mistake for the week out of the way.
Yes, gotta give the masses what they want .
But I still like my orange saws .
And even more when someone says they are an all out stihl guy .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So let's see, your dropping a tree near some power lines & a road, you do your notch & back cut, not enough room for a wedge with the saw still in the tree but you have cut your notch so thin you can't believe the tree is still standing. So you remove your saw and reach for a wedge, just as the wind gusts and tips your tree in the wrong direction .....
> 
> Using rope or cable when the fall direction really matters is not a reflection of a lack of skills, but rather reflects common sense. Be safe out there, not sorry. In the woods is a different story, but not near houses, power lines or roads. But always be alert any way, even the small one that you think is no problem can kill you. ALWAYS look for dead stuff and hang ups when felling, and always wear a helmet. To quote a line from a famous book "There are no second place winners" (ie there is no room for mistakes).


I like to hear that from you Mike , and I feel it's unfortunate that marshy is not saying the same thing regardless of his practices. New readers Should Not try felling trees without a line in a tree when in any questionable situations, that is bad advice!
Many times I don't put anything in a tree I'm felling, but it could go bad at any time. The ones I don't feel comfortable with or just want to make sure on, I bring my tractor and a ladder and hook the skidding winch cable as high as the ladder will allow. If I was feeling very uncomfortable I would bring gear and get a line up higher, but the winch cable is so easy and the tractor is nice for loading rounds/cleanup. I also use it to bring logs right to the trailer to buck up if the setting allows.
The tree guys I work with are roping something almost every time I'm there. They do lot clearing and many times to have a tree fall a different direction than it want's to is very advantageous for time and that is the name of their game, get in clear the lot and get out.
All this talk about wood, saws, scrounging, makes me think maybe I should give them a call .


----------



## nomad_archer

tpence2177 said:


> Haha I get up at 530 every morning too dark and way to sleepy to have a chainsaw. The headlamp after work is a good idea though.... I have a decent putzl headlamp that I haven't used in a while.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I wish I could sleep in until 530


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I wish I could sleep in until 530


And I'm still wishing I could get some deals like you got on the 365.
I still can't believe you got that thing that cheap, now I see why you can't sleep at night .
Those little wood haulers getting you up early, or just work.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> My bad, I thought you had the older one .
> Well it's good to get my one mistake for the week out of the way.
> Yes, gotta give the masses what they want .
> But I still like my orange saws .
> And even more when someone says they are an all out still guy .



Haha! Get the mistake out of the way early. Although look at sig man. Its the first one and as you recommended about a year ago I made it husky orange.

I know your business model when the masses want the stihls you sell them stihls. It is the same around me. 20 year old stihl sells for $500-$700 and nearly new 365xt or 372xp hang out on CL for a long time at $500. Heck you remember I got my 365xt to $175 on CL because it wouldnt sell at $300. Although there arent to many crazy prices stihls on there right now. There is an 076av for $1200


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> And I'm still wishing I could get some deals like you got on the 365.
> I still can't believe you got that thing that cheap, now I see why you can't sleep at night .
> Those little wood haulers getting you up early, or just work.



The help just wont sleep in 330am - 4am everyday without fail. I usually get up at 4:50 to get momma and the kids out of the house by 6


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Haha! Get the mistake out of the way early. Although look at sig man. Its the first one and as you recommended about a year ago I made it husky orange.
> 
> I know your business model when the masses want the stihls you sell them stihls. It is the same around me. 20 year old stihl sells for $500-$700 and nearly new 365xt or 372xp hang out on CL for a long time at $500. Heck you remember I got my 365xt to $175 on CL because it wouldnt sell at $300. Although there arent to many crazy prices stihls on there right now. There is an 076av for $1200


Yes, sometimes it takes a while for a guy to do the right thing, but you did, and I must say I think it looks great on top of the list .
I do remember #'s quite well, it helps in future negotiations . Ok, I'm game for 350 shipped, PHO .


nomad_archer said:


> The help just wont sleep in 330am - 4am everyday without fail. I usually get up at 4:50 to get momma and the kids out of the house by 6


Hard to find good help these days you don't have to babysit lol.
I started work at 5am for so many years that I still wake up at 3:45 almost every day, glad I can get up and go to the bathroom and go back to bed .
I've been at home for 4yrs this February so I still have to sleep in for a few more to get things to average out .
Here's a picture of last week doing some cutting and tuning. Just picked up the 201t in the back(where it should be) lol.
I read they were doggy, and some even said unusable in stock form, and this one lives up to that reputation(I warmed it up and started to make a cut then set it aside ). Brad will set them up right for 75 shipped, but I will probably just do it all myself. I want to do some videos of it before I do anything and the progress along the way. Looking forward to a real life comparison to the ms200 rear handle which will probably be up for sale soon depending on the results.
I have the cousin to your 365 also. I still sleep well with the price I paid for it LOL.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Yes, sometimes it takes a while for a guy to do the right thing, but you did, and I must say I think it looks great on top of the list .
> I do remember #'s quite well, it helps in future negotiations . Ok, I'm game for 350 shipped, PHO .



I will get the CS 400 shipped right out to you for that price


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I will get the CS 400 shipped right out to you for that price


Works for me as long as I get the rest of the deal with it as you got it , just tell me when it's in the mail and I will send you a cashiers check please deposit it and send me back the difference and keep 100 extra for yourself .


----------



## svk

I am not sure what firewood folks use down here (north gulf coast Florida) but it all smells like someone is smoking meat when they have a fire. May have to buy some of that (if it is kiln dried so it can cross state lines) and bring it home!


----------



## jr27236

svk said:


> I am not sure what firewood folks use down here (north gulf coast Florida) but it all smells like someone is smoking meat when they have a fire. May have to buy some of that (if it is kiln dried so it can cross state lines) and bring it home!


I know that smell your talking about. I believe it was just some variation of an oak down there. My brother trimmed some limbs off a tree and we would burn it when i was down there and it smelled nice. I actually wanted to bring some home also lol


----------



## Cowboy254

tpence2177 said:


> Haha I get up at 530 every morning too dark and way to sleepy to have a chainsaw.
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Good call. We've seen what damage you can do when you're only half awake!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Hey Cowboy.
> Does that work an woods that have lower water content but are very dense.
> I'm thinking of my favorite black locust which is lighter than red oak when wet, but heavier when dry and has more BTU's than red oak.



G'day chipper. Yes, it does apply, The BTU content will be determined by the dry density. Where the density or kg/cubic metre is measured at a consistent 12% MC you have a level playing field so you can easily compare species - unless your black locust has a lower MC than 12% when green which I'm guessing is unlikely. The difference will be in the green density which is only really relevant when you're lifting and hauling green wood so it's easier to move your black locust than red oak with red oak's extra water when green but more burning goodness later on for locust at the same dry MC. I can't find references to green density of locust vs red oak but the 12% MC of locust is 760kg/m vs quercus rubra at 700kg/m so you'd be right in your assessment of BTUs between the two.

Some of our species are similar in that respect with regard to variability in green MC vs 12%MC. Grey box has a green density of 1170 but a 12%MC density of 1120kg/m (it sinks like a stone in water) while blue gum has a green density of up to 1200kg/m but 12%MC density of 900kg/m (it still floats).


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> My 365 surely is a 70cc saw. It's on one of them fancy x-torq saws from build in 2012.  Also I am starting to question that you are a "husky" guy you seem to fondly the stihls a little to often.


he's stihl in the closet Trevor.



nomad_archer said:


> Haha! Get the mistake out of the way early. Although look at sig man. Its the first one and as you recommended about a year ago I made it husky orange.
> 
> I know your business model when the masses want the stihls you sell them stihls. It is the same around me. 20 year old stihl sells for $500-$700 and nearly new 365xt or 372xp hang out on CL for a long time at $500. Heck you remember I got my 365xt to $175 on CL because it wouldnt sell at $300. Although there arent to many crazy prices stihls on there right now. There is an 076av for $1200


here's a good one from over your way Trevor. you have to look at the guys name in the reply to.
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5883244919.html


----------



## svk

Live oak acorn?


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> I know that smell your talking about. I believe it was just some variation of an oak down there. My brother trimmed some limbs off a tree and we would burn it when i was down there and it smelled nice. I actually wanted to bring some home also lol


Wondering if it might be live oak?


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> Live oak acorn?
> 
> View attachment 538780


Do you have water oaks where you live? We have a decent amount down here. Looks kinda like a red oak/water oak from my googling. I live in Alabama though so I'm sure the trees are different down there. Would have to live in similar climates though so they may not be too different.

Edit : nevermind it does look like a live oak. Didn't know there was such a thing. Kinda sounds like an oxymoron. All oaks are alive, until they are cut up lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Do you have water oaks where you live? We have a decent amount down here. Looks kinda like a red oak/water oak from my googling. I live in Alabama though so I'm sure the trees are different down there. Would have to live in similar climates though so they may not be too different.
> 
> Edit : nevermind it does look like a live oak. Didn't know there was such a thing. Kinda sounds like an oxymoron. All oaks are alive, until they are cut up lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I like the edit t, that's funny stuff .
We don't have the live oaks up here, at least not that type lol. I actually prefer the dead ones, dead standing white oak that is , just as good as the black locust in these parts. It's a little higher on the btu's, but is a little more work and also takes a lot longer to dry if not dead standing for a long time.
Hope your foot is feeling better. Be sure no infection sets in.


----------



## tpence2177

chipper1 said:


> I like the edit t, that's funny stuff .
> We don't have the live oaks up here, at least not that type lol. I actually prefer the dead ones, dead standing white oak that is , just as good as the black locust in these parts. It's a little higher on the btu's, but is a little more work and also takes a lot longer to dry if not dead standing for a long time.
> Hope your foot is feeling better. Be sure no infection sets in.


Thanks! It's feeling great not even really walking with a limp anymore. I took the stitches out last night lol looking great! My whole 6 acres is pretty much red/white/water oaks. It's been so dry here this year (63 days without rain so far) that the red oak I split at the beginning of the summer was already seasoned lol. Can't wait to get some more time to cut some more trees down. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.

It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.

Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!

He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.

At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.
> 
> It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.
> 
> Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!
> 
> He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.
> 
> At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.


One of the reasons carrying a side arm is a good idea if you can where you live. It can be very dangerous to walk up on a downed but still alive deer. Nice buck though!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

I hope the snow we just got stays around. I just got about 24" and an hour east of me got 53". Warmer weather is in the forecast unfortunately. Here's the new stove.


----------



## JustJeff

Live oak as I recall from my years living in Mississippi, are simply oaks that don't lose their leaves in the fall. I had one on the creek bank across the road from me. It was a white oak and did lose leaves, just not all of them. Has to be pretty warm climate for an oak to be "live". Didn't see too many when I lived in Arkansas but the further south you go, the more there are.


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.
> 
> It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.
> 
> Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!
> 
> He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.
> 
> At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.


Nice buck man your patience paid off congratulations


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.
> 
> It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.
> 
> Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!
> 
> He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.
> 
> At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.


congrats Mike. good job on a nice buck. our rifle season starts monday here .


----------



## nomad_archer

Come to think of it


farmer steve said:


> he's stihl in the closet Trevor.
> 
> 
> here's a good one from over your way Trevor. you have to look at the guys name in the reply to.
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/5883244919.html



 I saw that but didnt read that text to go with the picture. Forest Stump really has a a sense of humor.

For those that dont want to go to the ad here is the text:

"Are you looking for a big ole chainsaw. This things a beast. 111cc of pure power. Basically identical to the Stihl 076av with slight differences. If you are looking for a big wood saw this isn't it. It's huge, loud, heavy and sucks gas down like there's a hole in the tank! Plus I'm asking way too much for it but I thought if some other guy can ask ridiculous $$$$ for his big, loud, heavy, guzzling 076av why can't I get on the band wagon and win the price is right game by dropping 100 bones lower!! If you want to get ripped off at least save yourself 100bucks so you still have beer money, oh, and some money for fuel.
Have a wonderful day"


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.
> 
> It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.
> 
> Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!
> 
> He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.
> 
> At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.



Congratulations Mike. Nice buck. 



tpence2177 said:


> One of the reasons carrying a side arm is a good idea if you can where you live. It can be very dangerous to walk up on a downed but still alive deer. Nice buck though!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Mike is in NY. I doubt they would let anyone have a concealed carry permit unless you are politically connected. Last time I talked to some friends that lived up there, they said you need a permit to go gun shopping and handle a gun at the gun counter. That may have changed or I may be mis-stating it but that is how I remember the conversation going. I was thinking wow, I could go to the gun shop at lunch time and walk out with a gun and it wouldn't be any problem


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> our rifle season starts monday here .



I will be enlisting the farmer steve guide service on the hill this year. I hear he is a pretty good host.


----------



## DFK

SVK:
If you found that acorn in Northern MN.......
I don't see how that could be a "Live Oak " acorn.
Live Oaks do not live here in North Alabama. They are farther South.

There are some that have been " Transplanted " in Tuscaloosa Alabama.
Those are the most northern Live Oaks that I know of around here.

Your acorn looks like "some type" of Red Oak.
Look for some leaves under the tree.

David


----------



## MustangMike

Guys, I do have a full carry permit (got it a long time ago), but it is difficult to use the climbing stand with a gun on your belt. Things are already pretty tight with my gear belt.

When I return to the sight, I will try to do a better "post mortem" in the daylight. Likely, the bullet only caught one lung, and maybe the liver (which likely stopped him).

The other part I didn't tell, left the deer (gutted) and went home to get the cargo carrier. Wife says eat first and get the deer later. I said "No", there are coyotes. I'm about 30 feet from the deer, still trying to find it in the dark, and I hear the coyotes about 100 yds away. I think they were on their way in and I spooked em.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Guys, I do have a full carry permit (got it a long time ago), but it is difficult to use the climbing stand with a gun on your belt. Things are already pretty tight with my gear belt.
> 
> When I return to the sight, I will try to do a better "post mortem" in the daylight. Likely, the bullet only caught one lung, and maybe the liver (which likely stopped him).
> 
> The other part I didn't tell, left the deer (gutted) and went home to get the cargo carrier. Wife says eat first and get the deer later. I said "No", there are coyotes. I'm about 30 feet from the deer, still trying to find it in the dark, and I hear the coyotes about 100 yds away. I think they were on their way in and I spooked em.


That's lucky you went back right away. 

I've heard of wolves coming over a deer before someone even got to it but I've never had any issues. They will clean up the gut pile the first night though.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Guys, I do have a full carry permit (got it a long time ago), but it is difficult to use the climbing stand with a gun on your belt. Things are already pretty tight with my gear belt.
> 
> When I return to the sight, I will try to do a better "post mortem" in the daylight. Likely, the bullet only caught one lung, and maybe the liver (which likely stopped him).
> 
> The other part I didn't tell, left the deer (gutted) and went home to get the cargo carrier. Wife says eat first and get the deer later. I said "No", there are coyotes. I'm about 30 feet from the deer, still trying to find it in the dark, and I hear the coyotes about 100 yds away. I think they were on their way in and I spooked em.



Cool that you have a permit. My dad carries when he hunts alone up at camp. He didnt used to but two years ago he ran into 10 bears in 3 days of archery hunting and decided that he would rather carry when walking in so he has a chance if they bears dont run. He carries in a pouch on his hip and put it in the back pack before he climbs up in the stand.


----------



## muddstopper

Had a friend shoot a deer a few years back that ran off. They didnt find it until the next morning and it had been pretty much eaten. He claims it was a big cat. We have some pretty good size bob cats around here, but I have never seen one I thought could drag a deer any distance. Been rumors around for years about mountain lions sightings, Even tho My wife claims to have seen one and my son claims to have seen one, I have always been skeptical of it actually being a Mountain lion. My thoughts are if they are here, why hasnt some coon hunter or bear hunter ever treed one. Even got thrown off a facebook page for making the argument that they couldnt be here or someone would have treed one by now. Sisterinlaw punched a hole thru my theory when she showed me a picture taken with a game camera about 2 miles from where I live. No doubt about it, it is a mountain lion, but fish and game still claim they are not in this area. If I didnt know the person that took the pic, and know where the pic was taken, I guess I would still say there are no mountain lions in my area, but that pic aint lieing. I still believe that that lion was just passing thru and there isnt a viable population for reproduction, but the guy that took the pic claims to see it once or twice a year.


----------



## panolo

muddstopper said:


> Had a friend shoot a deer a few years back that ran off. They didnt find it until the next morning and it had been pretty much eaten. He claims it was a big cat. We have some pretty good size bob cats around here, but I have never seen one I thought could drag a deer any distance. Been rumors around for years about mountain lions sightings, Even tho My wife claims to have seen one and my son claims to have seen one, I have always been skeptical of it actually being a Mountain lion. My thoughts are if they are here, why hasnt some coon hunter or bear hunter ever treed one. Even got thrown off a facebook page for making the argument that they couldnt be here or someone would have treed one by now. Sisterinlaw punched a hole thru my theory when she showed me a picture taken with a game camera about 2 miles from where I live. No doubt about it, it is a mountain lion, but fish and game still claim they are not in this area. If I didnt know the person that took the pic, and know where the pic was taken, I guess I would still say there are no mountain lions in my area, but that pic aint lieing. I still believe that that lion was just passing thru and there isnt a viable population for reproduction, but the guy that took the pic claims to see it once or twice a year.



According to the DNR there are no breeding cats in MN. Couple years back I shot two does on opening day and let an old guy sit in my stand Sunday. He came out for lunch looking like a ghost. Said a cougar slid through and it was the most magical and sleekest animal he had ever seen. Took pics of the tracks and the local DNR guy said it was just moving through. Probably a released pet. Forward to next year and I am in the same stand and have a female with two kittens swing through.She spooked me and I spooked her back. Took pics of the tracks and showed the DNR again. "Released pet". Have not seen them since but have saw tracks and heard some screams. Couple more folks talking about sightings. After watching that cat move I can assure you that if it wanted to sneak attack you it could and you'd never know.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> According to the DNR there are no breeding cats in MN. Couple years back I shot two does on opening day and let an old guy sit in my stand Sunday. He came out for lunch looking like a ghost. Said a cougar slid through and it was the most magical and sleekest animal he had ever seen. Took pics of the tracks and the local DNR guy said it was just moving through. Probably a released pet. Forward to next year and I am in the same stand and have a female with two kittens swing through.She spooked me and I spooked her back. Took pics of the tracks and showed the DNR again. "Released pet". Have not seen them since but have saw tracks and heard some screams. Couple more folks talking about sightings. After watching that cat move I can assure you that if it wanted to sneak attack you it could and you'd never know.



I still can't believe the DNR clings to the notion that there aren't cougars. Especially with so many people catching them on trail cams. It's rather foolish of them and only discredits them further. 

Our hunting cabin is about 25 miles south of the Canadian border and there is only one established road between us and Canada. I'm told cougars usually migrate south from Canada in search of food. Our neighbors have occasionally seen tracks as far back as the 1960's and supposedly loggers saw a black and a standard cougar traveling together a few years ago.


----------



## tpence2177

But, cougars can read maps and won't cross state/country borders right?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

tpence2177 said:


> But, cougars can read maps and won't cross state/country borders right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Neither do bears. You have nothing to worry about. Lol


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I still can't believe the DNR clings to the notion that there aren't cougars. Especially with so many people catching them on trail cams. It's rather foolish of them and only discredits them further.
> 
> Our hunting cabin is about 25 miles south of the Canadian border and there is only one established road between us and Canada. I'm told cougars usually migrate south from Canada in search of food. Our neighbors have occasionally seen tracks as far back as the 1960's and supposedly loggers saw a black and a standard cougar traveling together a few years ago.



I agree. I hunted in between Crane Lake and Orr for many years. Never saw a cat but plenty of wolves. My uncles swears there are cats around that live in the area not just migrate.


----------



## muddstopper

Always hearing of a black Panther, according to DNR there has never been a confirmed sighting of a black panther in North America. Lots of stories of them tho. Only big black cats in either north or south America are the Jaguars, which wont be completely black. A quote from another website about Mountain lions, in my area no less. 
AnonymousMarch 12, 2012 at 6:44 AM
I live in Cherokee Co NC, its the farthest west you can go in NC. the reason I am searching the internet for Black Panthers is several recently have been spotted in our area. One was spotted by a neighbor who I do believe. Another neighbor said she saw a large black dog go through her yard and her dog went crazy. I'm wondering if it was a dog.
I often wonder how many folks might have really seen a big dog and their mind tells them its a cat.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I agree. I hunted in between Crane Lake and Orr for many years. Never saw a cat but plenty of wolves. My uncles swears there are cats around that live in the area not just migrate.


Don't doubt that one bit. 

Cats have a pretty large individual range so folks won't see them everyday but they definitely are around. Although they will stick close to food sources. 

There was a "cat lady" who lived north of Virginia in the early 90's and one winter there were many cougar sightings near her house. And not surprisingly her number of "pet" cats also decreased significantly.


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, in NY, you can not carry a firearm (even with a full permit) while you are bow hunting.

My local tree guy has a Mtn Lion on a trail cam right near here, and my youngest brother spotted one with kits while he was surveying in CT.

One was even killed on Rte 84 near here a few years back, and DEC came up with this wonderful story of how it was the same cat that had been spotted in so many places hundreds of miles away. I think that cat must have accumulated a lot of frequent flyer miles!

They are out there, but very stealth, and rare. Conversely, Bears are all over the place, but also usually very stealth. If a Bear can be that hard to find, imagine how hard to find a big cat can be. Fortunately, Mtn Lions are more closely related to smaller cats than larger cats, so it is very rare that they attack humans. Funny how animals can be "wired" like that.


----------



## muddstopper

There have been confirmed sighting of Mountian lions within a couple hundred miles of where I live. So I think it wouldnot be out of the question that there are least a few either living here or passing thru. Momma cats will kick their young males out of the den when they start becoming breeding age. I suspect those young males are going to travel in search of a mate. If A mate cant be found close by, then it makes sense, at least to me, that they will keep looking and keep traveling until they find a female. I wonder if its possible for a mountain lion to breed with a bobcat. Wolves mix with dogs all the time, and grizzly bears will breed with polar bears and black bears. I guess when the urge strikes, males probably aint to choosey.


----------



## PA Dan

I have noticed a lot of dead trees in a park near where I grew up. Drove through today and see this! Man there is a lot of wood and more coming! Looks like a gtg could break out there!


----------



## JustJeff

Mountain lion no match for square file!


----------



## chucker

Wood Nazi said:


> Mountain lion no match for square file!


! remember to always use a clean an sharp chain when spaying or nuttering you friendly forested feline neighbors ! staying or migrating? "PETA WILL LOVE YOU " !! LOL


----------



## CaseyForrest

Hinerman said:


> Had some elm like that at a GTG. A big hydro could not split it; and, a Super Split SE could not split it. Had to noodle every single piece.



Looks like that's what I'm going to have to do as well. The SS doesn't like whole rounds. Which is OK, Ive got a saw to break in...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, in NY, you can not carry a firearm (even with a full permit) while you are bow hunting.
> 
> My local tree guy has a Mtn Lion on a trail cam right near here, and my youngest brother spotted one with kits while he was surveying in CT.
> 
> One was even killed on Rte 84 near here a few years back, and DEC came up with this wonderful story of how it was the same cat that had been spotted in so many places hundreds of miles away. I think that cat must have accumulated a lot of frequent flyer miles!
> 
> They are out there, but very stealth, and rare. Conversely, Bears are all over the place, but also usually very stealth. If a Bear can be that hard to find, imagine how hard to find a big cat can be. Fortunately, Mtn Lions are more closely related to smaller cats than larger cats, so it is very rare that they attack humans. Funny how animals can be "wired" like that.


Predators are usually much more stealthy than prey. 

Deer, especially young bucks are pretty stupid unless they've been educated i.e. the wily old buck that is never seen until someone shoots him. Otoh you can be overrun with wolves yet never see them. In my hunting area where I've been hunting for 25 years I've never seen a wolf. I've heard them hundreds of times, have found dozens of wolf killed deer, and cut their tracks weekly. Other areas where I've hunted you can see wolves all the time (my wolf hunt a couple years back lasted less than a minute-they were that close to me when I started calling.)

I have friends who have trapped bobcat, Lynx, and even a bobcat/lynx cross. You will never see these animals, ever but if you know where they like to run along river bottoms you can trap them every year.

Same with bear. Without bait you are lucky to see one a year and that's usually seeing one cross a road at great distance. But they are there.


----------



## nomad_archer

I have seen bobcat's once in 16-17ish years of hunting. I have seen a few bears only a handful of coyotes. What its amazing to me is how quite bears are. I had a bear two years ago come blasting out of a thicket on a nearly full tilt run and he/she didnt make a sound. We are talking a several hundred pound adult. I couldn't believe it something that big and not a sound. If I tried to sneak through the same woods I would sound like a freight train.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I have seen bobcat's once in 16-17ish years of hunting. I have seen a few bears only a handful of coyotes. What its amazing to me is how quite bears are. I had a bear two years ago come blasting out of a thicket on a nearly full tilt run and he/she didnt make a sound. We are talking a several hundred pound adult. I couldn't believe it something that big and not a sound. If I tried to sneak through the same woods I would sound like a freight train.


Bears are silent until startled. Then they sound like a bowling ball rolling through the woods lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Bears are silent until startled. Then they sound like a bowling ball rolling through the woods lol.



Something had this one startled. The only thing I heard was a branch break a hundred years or more away. Which should tell you about the size of the branch. Then a lot of nothing then a flash of black and boom there was a bear exploding from the thicket and he stopped about 40 yards out and checked his back trail and then did a 90 degree turn and was off again. They are all pretty awesome critters.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother said the Bear that almost joined him in the tree stand (before daylight) came in slow and noisy, but as soon as he clicked the safety off the Mdl 70, it went away fast & quiet. (This was several years ago now).

I have never seen a Bear while hunting. I have heard them, close, but not seen them. I have seen one when going into the property when I was in the car, and once when we were on the road bike riding down here.

I have seen bobcats 3 times when hunting, and I took one. Did not shoot at the other two. Have seen coyote about a half dozen times while hunting, took one and missed 2. I have also seen several from the car while on the road. Even stopped and blew my horn at one that was approaching cattle. He started to go away, then turned to come back. I had to go to work.


----------



## svk

I just bought some 125gr loads for my 30-06. Going to try and bust some yotes this winter on my buddy's property.


----------



## Haywire

Bears be always tryin' to steal my firewood! haha


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I just bought some 125gr loads for my 30-06. Going to try and bust some yotes this winter on my buddy's property.



Be careful where they shoot. I used to download the 100 gr loads in the 30-30 and the 110 gr loads in the 270 to shoot like the hunting bullets. Resulted in low recoil and very pleasant to shoot, and more accurate then when loaded to velocities the rifling was not designed to handle.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Be careful where they shoot. I used to download the 100 gr loads in the 30-30 and the 110 gr loads in the 270 to shoot like the hunting bullets. Resulted in low recoil and very pleasant to shoot, and more accurate then when loaded to velocities the rifling was not designed to handle.


I recently ordered a new composite stock and forend for my BAR. I'll probably havevthe gunsmith disassemble the whole gun and completely clean it as it's been several years since that was last done. 

Then I'll sight in with the light loads. They are factory so not too hot at all. 

Here is the new stock/forend pattern to replace the original wood stock that has varnish worn off and is starting to crack.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sorry for the thread derail fellas, I thought I'd put up a post about firewood. Here's a pic of the ridge from near the lady farmer's house. The big bluegum is centre top, now half hidden by thigh high grass. It doesn't stand out as much as it used to now that his limbs are in my shed. In line with the trunk you can see a pale strip where I have stomped the grass down while taking care of the limbs.




Toss a few bits in the back...




Then it's time to pull out the workhorse.




A few hundred pages back I saw a good looking timber jack so I thought I'd get one and see how it went. Certainly looks good for the 15-20 inch log range, probably not so much for the smaller stuff but it did make my life marginally easier for this one. A more level surface would probably also help.




I'm starting to get into the bigger wood here now and the 460 is still going ok but this blue gum is hard as buggery and it's not doing it easily. I'm starting to feel the need for the 661. Among other things, this branch fork was 39 inches across and the 460 has a 20 inch bar so it only just made it cutting from both sides.




The BTUs are strong with this one...


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Mountain lion no match for square file!



Confucius say?


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> I just bought some 125gr loads for my 30-06. Going to try and bust some yotes this winter on my buddy's property.


Got me a .223 this year specifically for coyote hunting. I reload, so I'm thinking about tailoring a load for my .270 for if I ever get to go hunting long distances like some of the videos I've seen of 3-400 yards. I almost bought a 22-250, but one good day of prairie dog hunting (which I hope to use this gun for as well) will require a new barrel (just a super hot loaded .223 round basically and will shoot your barrel out.) Oh Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

@Cowboy254 have you tried using semi chisel when cutting the really hard wood? 

I have had much better luck using it vs regular chisel with my big saws in real hard wood. 

Again, awesome scrounge and great pictures!!!!!!!

You're definitely giving @dancan a run for his money with who can stuff a ute/minivan the most with firewood.


----------



## JustJeff

The fruits of my labors. Nice and warm in here boys. 
Years ago a field and stream writer shot 4000 rounds through a .220 swift with a slender barrel. Cleaned it regularly and it still shot fine. 
I found the 25-06 to be good medicine for deer, coyote and anything else within as far as I could see well. Decent poke to it though, not like 223.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Don't doubt that one bit.
> 
> Cats have a pretty large individual range so folks won't see them everyday but they definitely are around. Although they will stick close to food sources.
> 
> There was a "cat lady" who lived north of Virginia in the early 90's and one winter there were many cougar sightings near her house. And not surprisingly her number of "pet" cats also decreased significantly.



Yep. 

I've had them run in front of me while on the 4 wheeler and in the car just down the road. 

The neighbor and I found a bunch of cat tracks behind the house a couple winters ago while snow shoeing. 

My buddy, his brother, and myself had a very close, way too fricking close encounter with one while dragging a deer out of the woods in the dark. 

That is a story for another time though. 



Haywire said:


> Bears be always tryin' to steal my firewood! haha



Lol, mine are inspectors. 

Here's Mr. Lawn Care Inspector.






Aaaaaand here's Mrs. Bird Seed Quality Inspector and her 3 little helpers.






The mom and 3 Cubs were by far the most unnerving. The bruin was just a lazy coward. I dealt with him a lot over the span of 4-5 years.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorry for the thread derail fellas, I thought I'd put up a post about firewood.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Happy thanksgiving gents. Stay warm and plump


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Got me a .223 this year specifically for coyote hunting. I reload, so I'm thinking about tailoring a load for my .270 for if I ever get to go hunting long distances like some of the videos I've seen of 3-400 yards. I almost bought a 22-250, but one good day of prairie dog hunting (which I hope to use this gun for as well) will require a new barrel (just a super hot loaded .223 round basically and will shoot your barrel out.) Oh Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I had a 223 bull barrel Remington 700. Real accurate gun but I sold it because I didn't use it much. 

I've always wanted a 22-250. Cool cartridge. 

In reality a 24, 25, or 26 caliber varmint gun makes more sense because you can hunt big game with it as well by just switching to heavier constructed bullets.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> I had a 223 bull barrel Remington 700. Real accurate gun but I sold it because I didn't use it much.
> 
> I've always wanted a 22-250. Cool cartridge.
> 
> In reality a 24, 25, or 26 caliber varmint gun makes more sense because you can hunt big game with it as well by just switching to heavier constructed bullets.


Yeah I have my .270 for the bigger stuff. I want a .223 mainly for something that I can shoot cheaply enough that I can shoot it a lot, I want to get a good scope for it and take it to Talladega to the 600 yard range they have there and just figure out where I need to hold for the 200+ yard shots. I figured with the 22-250 by the time I get really used to the gun and where to hold it I'll have to get a new barrel and start all over again 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

went from the 338 mag Remington and the same in .06 to a 243 Remington for yotes and head shots on deer. hoping to get a well placed shot on another bruin some time to see how well it works! usually have a shot at the bait station with a 30/40 yard distance . did manage a nice 10 point buck a few years ago with it at 225 yards... 100 gr. federal.


----------



## tpence2177

.243 is my wife's favorite caliber for deer. I had to go bigger cause I couldn't shoot the same as my wife lol. Plus I like how .270 is a pretty flat shooting caliber. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I had a 223 bull barrel Remington 700. Real accurate gun but I sold it because I didn't use it much.
> 
> I've always wanted a 22-250. Cool cartridge.
> 
> In reality a 24, 25, or 26 caliber varmint gun makes more sense because you can hunt big game with it as well by just switching to heavier constructed bullets.



I have a .26 Nosler that I bought when Reeds had a sale. It's a browning. Thing is flat and hits hard but an expensive shot. Wouldn't be afraid to poke 400 all day with it. Thinking about a .204. Waiting to see what the holiday sales bring  I have a 700 .223 as well. It's a boring gun because it shoots so well. Very reliable. If you are aiming right it's hitting it.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 539018
> The fruits of my labors. Nice and warm in here boys.
> Years ago a field and stream writer shot 4000 rounds through a .220 swift with a slender barrel. Cleaned it regularly and it still shot fine.
> I found the 25-06 to be good medicine for deer, coyote and anything else within as far as I could see well. Decent poke to it though, not like 223.



Happy thanksgiving! Those 25-06 are nice calibers. I kind of want a 7mm-08 to compliment my 300 win mag. But the Game commission now has the ability to include semi's for hunting so I want to give that a few years and see what happens. I may need to get a larger caliber AR of some sort because I like them but could never justify buying a gun I couldn't hunt with.

As for the 270 it is a flat shooting gun but flat shooting doesn't mean anything once wind gets involved. I like the 300 win mag when shooting at distance since it can handle heavier bullets and still has enough energy down range to take care of business. Now in a applied sense for hunting in PA anything will work. I don't think I have ever had a shot at a deer over 100 yards. I sight my rifle in at 200 yards so in a hunting situation there is no thinking about distance just point and shoot.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

I have had a 270 and currently have a 270 WSM, 300 Win Mag, 30-06, several 223, and a 220 swift and 348 Win & 30-30.

Put a lot of hot rounds through the swift, and a lot of downloaded rounds through the 300, and neither are as accurate as they used to be. But the Swift will still do less than 1/2", so it is OK.

In the heavily wooded area we generally hunt in the Mtns, the 30 cal guns seem to be a lot more effective than the 27 cal ones, so I currently use the 06 cause if is much lighter than the 300, and as accurate as the 300 used to be. I load it hot, to 270 pressures. Gives performance like a 300 H&H from a very light weight gun (Ruger American Rifle). Shoots less than 1/2" w/o and modification. I currently use the Barnes 168 gr bullets. Not the most accurate, but good, and near indestructible.

To be effective with the 220 (compared to a 223) you have to be very good at wind doping and really have clear shots, there is a lot of stuff you don't see when you go over 300 yds. For woodchucks, etc, I would be good with the 223 any day of the week. The heavy 26" barrel 220 is not fun to lug around. But when it was new, that gun would put holes in holes at 100 yds, and was a lot of fun to bring to the range. I shot the crap out of it.


----------



## chucker

all my center fire rifles are sighted in at 1" high @ 100 yards ... rim fire is dead on @ 100 yards to drive roofing nails with zero wind and a 3x7 scope. eye popper!


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> I don't think I have ever had a shot at a deer over 100 yards. I sight my rifle in at 200 yards so in a hunting situation there is no thinking about distance just point and shoot.



Very few over 100 yds, none over 200. Probably none over 150. A hot loaded 06 w/165 gr premium bullets seems perfect to me, and the gun is much lighter, something I appreciate a lot more now than I used to.

I think the 30 cal bullets have more gyroscopic action than the smaller diameter bullets, making them more reliable for going through brush and staying on target.


----------



## MustangMike

I sight in 1.5" high at 100 yds, keeps me good out to 200. I make targets with the aim point 1.5" below the "box" I want the bullet to go in. (box is 1.5").

Put 3 target on a page, landscape printing. Saves time running back and forth to your target. Can often put two pages on a stand.


----------



## chucker

it's more mass that makes a bullet a brush separator then spiral rotation ! rotation is the work for accuracy and distance like a football! found this out when the government handed me an m-16 shooting 600+ meters. no "Maggie's drawers" for me!


----------



## svk

There have been many tests about true "brush rounds". 

Lower velocity is better but they all suck beyond a few feet after first striking brush. Nothing short of a 400 plus grain Elephant round did much good beyond a few feet.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> There have been many tests about true "brush rounds".
> 
> Lower velocity is better but they all suck beyond a few feet after first striking brush. Nothing short of a 400 plus grain Elephant round did much good beyond a few feet.


when the carmicheal used to be guns editor of outdoor life was testing them years ago,, even a 550 grain round would deflect..........


----------



## muddstopper

Used to have a post 64 model 70 win in 243. Had a 3x9x44mm scope set up on see thru mounts. Killed crows at 400yrds. I reloaded everthing I shot and had a load that was flat out flat shooting. Partially because the scope was set up so high, but the rife was dead on at 100, 2in high at 200, dead on at 300 and 2.5in low at 400. Better hold hair in the cross hairs or you would miss. Never had enough room to bench rest anything longer. Been a long while since I had that rifle, but favorite bullet was a speer point in 80 grains. Killed several deer at 300plus yards with the gun. I have a 25-06 in a New England arms now. Single shot break down. Have a high country 6x24 scope on it. Shot less than a box of shells thru. Cant zero scope, cant even keep it on paper. Sent gun back to company and they claim nothing wrong with it. Been planning on trying the scope on a known shooter to see if its the scope, but just never gotten around to it. I use a rem 742 in 30-06 for hunting trips and my ruger 44 mag carbine for local hunting. I've killed more bear with my model 29 smith in 44mag, 8 3/8 barrel, than I have with a rifle. Then there is the sub 2000 in 9mm, just because. A sporterized 8mm mauser thats a real tack driver at 100yards. Been looking for a 300winmag for a long rangegun, but not really ready to plop out the cash for one just yet.


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> @Cowboy254 have you tried using semi chisel when cutting the really hard wood?
> 
> I have had much better luck using it vs regular chisel with my big saws in real hard wood.
> 
> Again, awesome scrounge and great pictures!!!!!!!
> 
> You're definitely giving @dancan a run for his money with who can stuff a ute/minivan the most with firewood.



G'day Ben, nah I reckon @dancan still has me well covered with van loading even if he is a bit out of practice now he has his newfangled truck-type contraption. I have a 1969 Holden (GM subsidiary) Premier sedan that my grandfather bought new and I used to keep a bow saw in the boot and cut up anything up to 6 inch logs into three round lengths and wedge them into the boot sideways then cut them up when I got home. At the time, a full boot load would keep the fire going for a week since we'd damp it down through the day while we were at work. Didn't have a chainsaw then but kept Cowgirl warm for several years that way but when the Cowkids came along and the fire had to be kept going strong all day, my right arm couldn't keep up. I remember standing next to a long 4-6 inch log with the bow saw in my hand and thinking "Bugger this", put the bow saw back in the boot, left the log and drove home. Bought my first chainsaw the next day. 

I've never used semi chisel. To be honest, I didn't know what it was until I started reading here - I knew what I needed to know to cut enough wood without getting caught out or dying from chainsaw related (as well as snake, spider, scorpion and drop bear related) injuries and not that much more. I've learned a lot of good stuff from here and I think you might be right. I thought I had this dry bluegum covered as I have three stihl duro chains for the 460 and one for the 661 as well as my regular chains. I used to like the carbide tipped chains because I could cut 10 cubes with them easy before getting them ground and the local guy charges $8 per chain which I reckon was ok - and my hand filing used to be a bit iffy back in the day. I don't often use the carbide chains now but dusted one off for the dry, hard limb material figuring it would save me filing every 15 minutes. All of the first three tanks in the 460 were used cutting branches that were off the ground but when I had a glance at the chain it looked like it had picked a fight with the wrong bloke at the pub - teeth broken and missing everywhere. I was dead certain I hadn't hit the ground with these branches a foot or more off the ground. Oh well, it was the oldest of the duro chains and the tips were smaller with less contact area with the underlying link, maybe they're weaker as a result. Put a second duro chain on. It is also now missing several teeth. Bloody hell! the duro chain cutters might be hard but it looks like they're more brittle and prone to breakage in really hard dry wood. I thought they'd kick ass in this stuff . They've always been ok in green wood which is what I have historically cut, as well as dry candlebark and peppermint, and really good in termitey wood that has dirt termited through it. This stuff is much harder when dry than the other common species around here. I've gone back to a regular chain now which hasn't suffered any damage. I'll have to see if the dealer has some semi-chisel but I haven't seen it on display (well, ok, I haven't had a really good look). 

Here's a coupla bonus pics from the last few days, first puny trailer load of bluegum bits.




The lady farmer's faithful fiend, Bob the dog came for a run with me one day. For a working dog he wasn't much use, he didn't put a single piece of wood in the trailer. Slack.




Second puny load of bluegum.




Plenty of BTUs in that puny trailer all the same.


----------



## dancan

Happy Turkey Day to all you Southern Scroungers !


----------



## benp

panolo said:


> I have a .26 Nosler that I bought when Reeds had a sale. It's a browning. Thing is flat and hits hard but an expensive shot. Wouldn't be afraid to poke 400 all day with it. Thinking about a .204. Waiting to see what the holiday sales bring  I have a 700 .223 as well. It's a boring gun because it shoots so well. Very reliable. If you are aiming right it's hitting it.



Reeds in Walker? Are you close to there?

I hear you on that Nosler being a spendy shot, but the ballistic coefficients of the 6.5mm bullets are awesome. 

I would like either a 6.5 Grendle AR upper or a 6.5 Creedmore bolt action. 

Next rifle I want is a 358 Winchester in a Browning BLR. I loooooove the 35 caliber and the 358 has similar ballistics to my 35 Whelen except in a smaller handier package of a lever action. I really love the 35 Whelen. 



Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Ben, nah I reckon @dancan still has me well covered with van loading even if he is a bit out of practice now he has his newfangled truck-type contraption. I have a 1969 Holden (GM subsidiary) Premier sedan that my grandfather bought new and I used to keep a bow saw in the boot and cut up anything up to 6 inch logs into three round lengths and wedge them into the boot sideways then cut them up when I got home. At the time, a full boot load would keep the fire going for a week since we'd damp it down through the day while we were at work. Didn't have a chainsaw then but kept Cowgirl warm for several years that way but when the Cowkids came along and the fire had to be kept going strong all day, my right arm couldn't keep up. I remember standing next to a long 4-6 inch log with the bow saw in my hand and thinking "Bugger this", put the bow saw back in the boot, left the log and drove home. Bought my first chainsaw the next day.
> 
> I've never used semi chisel. To be honest, I didn't know what it was until I started reading here - I knew what I needed to know to cut enough wood without getting caught out or dying from chainsaw related (as well as snake, spider, scorpion and drop bear related) injuries and not that much more. I've learned a lot of good stuff from here and I think you might be right. I thought I had this dry bluegum covered as I have three stihl duro chains for the 460 and one for the 661 as well as my regular chains. I used to like the carbide tipped chains because I could cut 10 cubes with them easy before getting them ground and the local guy charges $8 per chain which I reckon was ok - and my hand filing used to be a bit iffy back in the day. I don't often use the carbide chains now but dusted one off for the dry, hard limb material figuring it would save me filing every 15 minutes. All of the first three tanks in the 460 were used cutting branches that were off the ground but when I had a glance at the chain it looked like it had picked a fight with the wrong bloke at the pub - teeth broken and missing everywhere. I was dead certain I hadn't hit the ground with these branches a foot or more off the ground. Oh well, it was the oldest of the duro chains and the tips were smaller with less contact area with the underlying link, maybe they're weaker as a result. Put a second duro chain on. It is also now missing several teeth. Bloody hell! the duro chain cutters might be hard but it looks like they're more brittle and prone to breakage in really hard dry wood. I thought they'd kick ass in this stuff . They've always been ok in green wood which is what I have historically cut, as well as dry candlebark and peppermint, and really good in termitey wood that has dirt termited through it. This stuff is much harder when dry than the other common species around here. I've gone back to a regular chain now which hasn't suffered any damage. I'll have to see if the dealer has some semi-chisel but I haven't seen it on display (well, ok, I haven't had a really good look).
> 
> Here's a coupla bonus pics from the last few days, first puny trailer load of bluegum bits.
> 
> View attachment 539110
> 
> 
> The lady farmer's faithful fiend, Bob the dog came for a run with me one day. For a working dog he wasn't much use, he didn't put a single piece of wood in the trailer. Slack.
> 
> View attachment 539112
> 
> 
> Second puny load of bluegum.
> 
> View attachment 539113
> 
> 
> Plenty of BTUs in that puny trailer all the same.



Trying semi chisel couldn't hurt Cowboy especially since you've already tried carbide. Like I said, on my bigger saws semi does a lot better on super hard wood than full chisel.

Again, awesome score and pictures. Foreman Bob is pretty cool too.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Reeds in Walker? Are you close to there?
> 
> I hear you on that Nosler being a spendy shot, but the ballistic coefficients of the 6.5mm bullets are awesome.
> 
> I would like either a 6.5 Grendle AR upper or a 6.5 Creedmore bolt action.
> 
> Next rifle I want is a 358 Winchester in a Browning BLR. I loooooove the 35 caliber and the 358 has similar ballistics to my 35 Whelen except in a smaller handier package of a lever action. I really love the 35 Whelen.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying semi chisel couldn't hurt Cowboy especially since you've already tried carbide. Like I said, on my bigger saws semi does a lot better on super hard wood than full chisel.
> 
> Again, awesome score and pictures. Foreman Bob is pretty cool too.


Always wanted a Whelen. 

In my pre-kids life I'd buy at least one new deer rifle a year then trade it in after hunting season on something else. One of my favorites was a Ruger #3 in 30-40 Krag. Very accurate despite being a carbine. Only issue was the tang safety would switch to fire by rubbing on my hunting coat.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy thanksgiving to all you scroungers, sure hope I have room for one of these soon


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks! It's feeling great not even really walking with a limp anymore. I took the stitches out last night lol looking great! My whole 6 acres is pretty much red/white/water oaks. It's been so dry here this year (63 days without rain so far) that the red oak I split at the beginning of the summer was already seasoned lol. Can't wait to get some more time to cut some more trees down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear.
It was very dry here for a while also.
Last fall I dug out and area where my woodshed is including ripping out a elm tree stump so I could get some good draining fill in there. Ends up I damaged the roots on two red oaks I left as the next generation of trees. They are right in front of my woodshed and I loved the placement of the woodshed that was done strategically to keep those trees, but they died due to the stress of a very dry spring/oak wilt. I will take them out sometime, but for now I'll just leave them dead standing.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I will be enlisting the farmer steve guide service on the hill this year. I hear he is a pretty good host.


He's just trying to get you to come up to call it a GTG, you know why. Don't forget to bring your saws just in case .
We know who's still in the closet .
I have them all, just that I like certain ones better .


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Always wanted a Whelen.
> 
> In my pre-kids life I'd buy at least one new deer rifle a year then trade it in after hunting season on something else. One of my favorites was a Ruger #3 in 30-40 Krag. Very accurate despite being a carbine. Only issue was the tang safety would switch to fire by rubbing on my hunting coat.



I love the Whelen. I bought it new in early 1990. It's the Remington 700 Classic model. It hits like a sledge hammer.



Logger nate said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all you scroungers, sure hope I have room for one of these soonView attachment 539160



Those look delicious Nate!!!! even though we ate around 1230 I am still stuffed.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I love the Whelen. I bought it new in early 1990. It's the Remington 700 Classic model. It hits like a sledge hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look delicious Nate!!!! even though we ate around 1230 I am still stuffed.


I was a long time bolt action man but now use my dad's BAR. Having multiple shots at my disposal without manual cycling is nice. It did get me a deer that I missed on first shot once. But of course the first shot should be the only one needed unless Mr Murphy follows along.


----------



## Logger nate

I've always wanted a 35 whelen, was going to build one out of a Springfield 30-06, never did, my main hunting rifle is a stainless 45-70 marlin guide gun 
that I really like. Sure like the sounds of 6.5 creedmore too- next on the wish list.


----------



## svk

I've always been intrigued by the 6.5 caliber as well. I like the 260 Remington and also the 6.8 SPC (.277 cal) but at the time I was looking both had limited models offered in those chamberings.


----------



## panolo

benp said:


> Reeds in Walker? Are you close to there?
> 
> I hear you on that Nosler being a spendy shot, but the ballistic coefficients of the 6.5mm bullets are awesome.
> 
> I would like either a 6.5 Grendle AR upper or a 6.5 Creedmore bolt action.
> 
> Next rifle I want is a 358 Winchester in a Browning BLR. I loooooove the 35 caliber and the 358 has similar ballistics to my 35 Whelen except in a smaller handier package of a lever action. I really love the 35 Whelen.



Yep. Used to live in Breezy and my mom lived in between Bemidji and Cass on power dam road. Still have a couple buddies in the Breezy area. I have never shot a Whelen. Know they are close to an 06 springfield but that is the extent of my knowledge. I got a savage .375 ruger alaskan from a guy who won it at a raffle a couple months ago. He had no interest so I traded some decoys and a honey bee to him. Haven't shot it yet but thinking of doing some rabbit hunting 

I'm treating myself to something for Christmas just don't know what yet.


----------



## JustJeff

One could wax poetic all day on the various calibers and the rifles that fire them. I've had many but my all time fave is the Winchester model 94 pre '94 with the transfer bar safeguard and angle eject. In of course the venerable 30-30. It would put 3 170gr Remington's into a silver dollar at 100 yds. 5 would start to walk up a bit but one Should be all you need. 2-7 power scope left on 2 when walking made for fast target acquisition. Cranked higher while in the stand. A joy to carry, you feel those extra pounds in the woods! My boy killed his first deer with it. Yep. My $200 Walmart special put a lot of meat on the table. It was a good tool that fit well and always worked. Wasn't hunting fields with it, mostly cutover and woods. Knocked em down good within its intended range. I let it go and shouldn't have. If I could have one gun back, it would be that one. 
......oh yeah....it had a wood stock...coulda been scrounged....am I still on topic? Lol


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> One could wax poetic all day on the various calibers and the rifles that fire them. I've had many but my all time fave is the Winchester model 94 pre '94 with the transfer bar safeguard and angle eject. In of course the venerable 30-30. It would put 3 170gr Remington's into a silver dollar at 100 yds. 5 would start to walk up a bit but one Should be all you need. 2-7 power scope left on 2 when walking made for fast target acquisition. Cranked higher while in the stand. A joy to carry, you feel those extra pounds in the woods! My boy killed his first deer with it. Yep. My $200 Walmart special put a lot of meat on the table. It was a good tool that fit well and always worked. Wasn't hunting fields with it, mostly cutover and woods. Knocked em down good within its intended range. I let it go and shouldn't have. If I could have one gun back, it would be that one.
> ......oh yeah....it had a wood stock...coulda been scrounged....am I still on topic? Lol


Your talking about a scrounging tool. so we will go with it lol.
Took a shot at a little red squirrel 2 days ago and it has been "relocated", no troublemakers around my place, I don't like the competition.
Not sure I'm posting this in the right thread lol, but I managed to scrounge up a nice 55 on the way to.the inlaws yesterday. Looks as though a tree was dropped on it and it's a pretty low hr saw. I needed a few parts for one I scrounged up a while back and it has everything I need .


----------



## muddstopper

I have a old 94 win in 30-30. Not a pre64, but close. killed a couple of bears with it, cant remember ever shooting a deer with it tho. I have had a lot of good rifles over the years and always regretted getting rid of one. Couldnt keep them all, but sure would like to have a few of them back.


----------



## jr27236

chipper1 said:


> Your talking about a scrounging tool. so we will go with it lol.
> Took a shot at a little red squirrel 2 days ago and it has been "relocated", no troublemakers around my place, I don't like the competition.
> Not sure I'm posting this in the right thread lol, but I managed to scrounge up a nice 55 on the way to.the inlaws yesterday. Looks as though a tree was dropped on it and it's a pretty low hr saw. I needed a few parts for one I scrounged up a while back and it has everything I need .View attachment 539164


This is more for the You suck thread. Nice find though.


----------



## nomad_archer

@chipper1 nothing like a good little project there.

@MustangMike - Those extra pounds and longer barrel on my 300 win mag can be killer. Its a great stand gun. If I am walking a lot or doing drives its not really the gun for the job since its heavy and I manage to hit the barrel on everything. Mine has the savage accu-trigger which has been hands down the best factory trigger I have ever shot. I am very partial to that gun because I shoot it well and it will still fit me reasonably well with lots of layers on. To be honest I have a very hard time finding guns that fit properly and I don't have a gunsmith that I trust enough to fit me correctly. I have my pap pap's 30-06 it is a Rem 760. It doesnt fit me very well but no pump action gun ever has. I took it hunting a few times but the first time out I got a deer with it. My dad tells me that is probably the second deer that gun was ever used on. My pap pap wasnt much of a hunter. I think he went because all of the kids wanted to hunt.

I do hope PA allows semi's for big game hunting I really would like to get an AR10 or something like that. The AR platform is a nice light, compact package that would be a pleasure to stalk or spend the day driving deer with. The adjustable stock also has a huge appeal to me. 

The 6.5 creedmores also have had my attention but I am hesitant to get one. I dont know why I just am.

I don't have many rifles. At least not yet. I never regretted selling any gun since the only gun I sold was a Stoeger shotgun to my dad after I made a major upgrade to my berretta.


----------



## chipper1

jr27236 said:


> This is more for the You suck thread. Nice find though.


Thanks jr.
I don't recall saying the price I paid, but you may be right .
Here's the other one(don't think I posted this in here yet, it was a vouple months ago when I got it), I won't say how much I paid for it, but it did fire right up, but needs a fuel line, brake flag, and the carb flange was cracked. I also got a nice 16" B&C as well as a couple new chains and 2 used ones with it . The same day I got a pretty nice 353 that has since flown out west to a very happy new owner. By the way the 353 is one of my favorite saws as well as the other underdog the 359.
Grabbed the picture and forgot I also got another saw case too lol.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I was a long time bolt action man but now use my dad's BAR. Having multiple shots at my disposal without manual cycling is nice. It did get me a deer that I missed on first shot once. But of course the first shot should be the only one needed unless Mr Murphy follows along.





Logger nate said:


> I've always wanted a 35 whelen, was going to build one out of a Springfield 30-06, never did, my main hunting rifle is a stainless 45-70 marlin guide gun View attachment 539163
> that I really like. Sure like the sounds of 6.5 creedmore too- next on the wish list.




Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> @chipper1 nothing like a good little project there.


Between the two I should be able to make one very nice one. I have a customer who is looking for a lower end saw that has fair power and this might be just the ticket. I also have another 55 I may pick up on the way home from the inlaws so I may have some extras to build another one/ to help @James Miller with his .
Before I start on that I want to get the 262xp finished up. I've had it torn apart to replace the piston for quite a while. I was ready to put it back together and the battery in my vernier caliper was dead. I keep forgetting to get a battery, but just got one yesterday morning . I need to measure the squish and cut a gasket for it and it should be ready to rock .
This is the one I got a while back when we were talking @svk .
This is where it's at so far.


----------



## jr27236

Man is this thread going off topic. Hunting and saws now lol. What happened to scrounging firewood?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Between the two I should be able to make one very nice one. I have a customer who is looking for a lower end saw that has fair power and this might be just the ticket. I also have another 55 I may pick up on the way home from the inlaws so I may have some extras to build another one/ to help @James Miller with his .
> Before I start on that I want to get the 262xp finished up. I've had it torn apart to replace the piston for quite a while. I was ready to put it back together and the battery in my vernier caliper was dead. I keep forgetting to get a battery, but just got one yesterday morning . I need to measure the squish and cut a gasket for it and it should be ready to rock .
> This is the one I got a while back when we were talking @svk .
> This is where it's at so far.View attachment 539167


That thing is really dirty. Don't you want to clean it up a bit before reassembly?


----------



## jr27236

Have to admit it is pretty dirty


----------



## chipper1

jr27236 said:


> Man is this thread going off topic. Hunting and saws now lol. What happened to scrounging firewood?


I cut some scrounged wood last week. I did a video of a plunge/bore cut the same day. The saw is a saw that was scrounged a couple weeks back, very sweet saw, a 254xp, not sure I really want to let it go.
Let me find it, be right back.
Give that a shot, I'm on my phone and sometimes it doesn't want to work with me.


----------



## MustangMike

I have also seen many articles on brush bucking, and have my own experiences. Took my second deer with the 348 Winchester, a great gun/caliber. The bullet punched through a 1" sapling, entered behind the shoulder and exited the middle of the chest. The deer dropped in 30 yds, and the blood trail looked like you poured out a bucket of red paint. But as my eyes got older, open sights were no longer a good choice.

Most studies conclude that harder bullets buck brush better (FMJ being the best), but they are not good for hunting. Conversely, I have had factory 130 gr 270 bullets deflect so wildly it was hard to believe. Velocity, rate of twist, and bullet construction are all in play, and the 130 grain bullets were designed for long range and were far too soft to handle early contact with brush.

I have conducted numerous ballistic tests on bullets, and keep track of how fast the do or don't open, and how uniform they remain, etc. I am convinced that a bullet that opens too fast, and not uniformly (a mushroom that is angled) will deflect more than a bullet that opens more slowly and is symmetrical.

As such, I like the Barns bullets as the mushroom always seems to be symmetrical.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That thing is really dirty. Don't you want to clean it up a bit before reassembly?


It's a lot like me, not real old, not real young, little rough around the edges, but it will get the job done .
Guessing your joking, but not sure. As long as nothing gets inside all will be good. Once it's together we'll see together.
I'll post a video for you since I can't seem to get the link to work for the 254xp .



jr27236 said:


> Have to admit it is pretty dirty


I'm not the cleanest guy around myself, but my insides are good (Matt 23:26 ).


----------



## Cowboy254

jr27236 said:


> Man is this thread going off topic. Hunting and saws now lol. What happened to scrounging firewood?



Scrounging, you say? Well, do I have some good news. Firstly, I didn't die from snake, spider, scorpion or drop bear attacks today. Secondly, look who's back!




Looking good Limby!  Understandably, after two weeks getting a new ignition unit, he was hungry so he had noodles. 




Into the trunk of the bluegum now, more or less, still a bit branchy. Might as well noodle at a comfortable height. 







The wood is getting bigger.




It is much slower going now and I would probably be more productive finding another tree somewhere else but this has become a mission. I have to. Because it's there.




I'm sure you'll understand.


----------



## nomad_archer

jr27236 said:


> Man is this thread going off topic. Hunting and saws now lol. What happened to scrounging firewood?



Off topic?!?! We are right on topic. Go back a few hundred pages, this is a trend. Everything is fair game, hunting, fishing, guns, bows, wine, beer, exercise, bikes, cars, snowblowers, boats, *MAPLE SYRUP*, etc. I think we talked about Maple Syrup for like two weeks or more. This is like the lazy mans Good Morning Checkin thread with some firewood scrounging mixed in. On a side note the Good Morning Checkin thread has so many posts it is almost impossible to keep up if you not on there every day. I feel like this thread is more like hangin out at the cabin with the guys bs thread. 

Keeping with the off topic trend. The kiddos are up  mommy is cranky. I sent her sleepy, grouchy butt back to bed, and made a 6oz cup of this stuff I got at the discount grocery store. The only think that makes sense on the label is 100% pure coffee and espresso. Dang is this stuff good! Give me two cups of this stuff and 10 minutes and I will take over the world..... zing (no hazelnut creamer needed).


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> That thing is really dirty. Don't you want to clean it up a bit before reassembly?


Maybe pop it in the dishwasher?


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I have also seen many articles on brush bucking, and have my own experiences. Took my second deer with the 348 Winchester, a great gun/caliber. The bullet punched through a 1" sapling, entered behind the shoulder and exited the middle of the chest. The deer dropped in 30 yds, and the blood trail looked like you poured out a bucket of red paint. But as my eyes got older, open sights were no longer a good choice.
> 
> Most studies conclude that harder bullets buck brush better (FMJ being the best), but they are not good for hunting. Conversely, I have had factory 130 gr 270 bullets deflect so wildly it was hard to believe. Velocity, rate of twist, and bullet construction are all in play, and the 130 grain bullets were designed for long range and were far too soft to handle early contact with brush.
> 
> I have conducted numerous ballistic tests on bullets, and keep track of how fast the do or don't open, and how uniform they remain, etc. I am convinced that a bullet that opens too fast, and not uniformly (a mushroom that is angled) will deflect more than a bullet that opens more slowly and is symmetrical.
> 
> As such, I like the Barns bullets as the mushroom always seems to be symmetrical.


My second deer came after I put a 1oz 12ga slug through a 1" sapling and through the deer 2' beyond the sapling. She went about 100 yards with only a few drops of blood and fell over dead. Fat plugged the wound. Good thing we had snow or tracking would have been difficult. That was back when there was a healthy huntable deer population at camp. Ahh the good old days.

I did have a deflection last year on off of a tiny twig. It took that 30 cal nosler NBT and deflected it from middle rib cage to bottom rib cage where all I got was white hair and some fat in about a foot. Deflections happen. I have gotten some shots through that once I got to the deer I have no idea how it made it. Like last year I hit the only twig between me and the deer. Funny how things work out.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Happy thanksgiving! Those 25-06 are nice calibers. I kind of want a 7mm-08 to compliment my 300 win mag. But the Game commission now has the ability to include semi's for hunting so I want to give that a few years and see what happens. I may need to get a larger caliber AR of some sort because I like them but could never justify buying a gun I couldn't hunt with.
> 
> As for the 270 it is a flat shooting gun but flat shooting doesn't mean anything once wind gets involved. I like the 300 win mag when shooting at distance since it can handle heavier bullets and still has enough energy down range to take care of business. Now in a applied sense for hunting in PA anything will work. I don't think I have ever had a shot at a deer over 100 yards. I sight my rifle in at 200 yards so in a hunting situation there is no thinking about distance just point and shoot.


don't worry about any long shots monday NA. i'll tie your deer up at less than 50 yards.



Wood Nazi said:


> One could wax poetic all day on the various calibers and the rifles that fire them. I've had many but my all time fave is the Winchester model 94 pre '94 with the transfer bar safeguard and angle eject. In of course the venerable 30-30. It would put 3 170gr Remington's into a silver dollar at 100 yds. 5 would start to walk up a bit but one Should be all you need. 2-7 power scope left on 2 when walking made for fast target acquisition. Cranked higher while in the stand. A joy to carry, you feel those extra pounds in the woods! My boy killed his first deer with it. Yep. My $200 Walmart special put a lot of meat on the table. It was a good tool that fit well and always worked. Wasn't hunting fields with it, mostly cutover and woods. Knocked em down good within its intended range. I let it go and shouldn't have. If I could have one gun back, it would be that one.
> ......oh yeah....it had a wood stock...coulda been scrounged....am I still on topic? Lol


i was waiting for the "best" deer gun to be brought up in this conversation.  mine has served me well over the last 50 years. it worked so good i never needed another gun. my wife bought me a remington .270 10 years ago for christmas otherwise i'd still be using the 30-30 for all my deer hunting.


----------



## benp

jr27236 said:


> Man is this thread going off topic. Hunting and saws now lol. What happened to scrounging firewood?



I blame it on it being a holiday, too many snacks, and triptophan. It always comes back.



Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounging, you say? Well, do I have some good news. Firstly, I didn't die from snake, spider, scorpion or drop bear attacks today. Secondly, look who's back!
> 
> View attachment 539181
> 
> 
> Looking good Limby!  Understandably, after two weeks getting a new ignition unit, he was hungry so he had noodles.
> 
> View attachment 539182
> 
> 
> Into the trunk of the bluegum now, more or less, still a bit branchy. Might as well noodle at a comfortable height.
> 
> View attachment 539183
> 
> 
> View attachment 539184
> 
> 
> The wood is getting bigger.
> 
> View attachment 539185
> 
> 
> It is much slower going now and I would probably be more productive finding another tree somewhere else but this has become a mission. I have to. Because it's there.
> 
> View attachment 539186
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll understand.
> 
> View attachment 539187



Dang Cowboy!!!!!

Fantastic!!!! That's a lot of noodling!!! Looks like the 661 did A-OK!!!!

Scenery is great also!!!



nomad_archer said:


> Off topic?!?! We are right on topic. Go back a few hundred pages, this is a trend. Everything is fair game, hunting, fishing, guns, bows, wine, beer, exercise, bikes, cars, snowblowers, boats, *MAPLE SYRUP*, etc. I think we talked about Maple Syrup for like two weeks or more. This is like the lazy mans Good Morning Checkin thread with some firewood scrounging mixed in. On a side note the Good Morning Checkin thread has so many posts it is almost impossible to keep up if you not on there every day. I feel like this thread is more like hangin out at the cabin with the guys bs thread.
> 
> Keeping with the off topic trend. The kiddos are up  mommy is cranky. I sent her sleepy, grouchy butt back to bed, and made a 6oz cup of this stuff I got at the discount grocery store. The only think that makes sense on the label is 100% pure coffee and espresso. Dang is this stuff good! Give me two cups of this stuff and 10 minutes and I will take over the world..... zing (no hazelnut creamer needed).



I totally agree although I wouldn't exactly call it the "Lazy Man's..." Lol


----------



## nomad_archer

benp said:


> I totally agree although I wouldn't exactly call it the "Lazy Man's..." Lol



I ment lazy in the sense that the thread doenst have 7 new pages of posts every 2 hours and if you miss a day or two you have a chance to catch up. None of us are lazy or we wouldn't be scrounging firewood. Maybe I should have used leisurely. This thread has a much more manageable pace than the GM checkin.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> don't worry about any long shots monday NA. i'll tie you deer up at less than 50 yards.
> 
> 
> i was waiting for the "best" deer gun to be brought up in this conversation.  mine has served me well over the last 50 years. it worked so good i never needed another gun. my wife bought me a Remington .270 10 years ago for christmas otherwise i'd still be using the 30-30 for all my deer hunting.



Make sure you walk that deer over on a leash for me. The best deer gun in my opinion is that one that fits the shooter correctly and they can shoot well. Anything from a 223 - 338 Lapua will work on a deer. There i no best caliber just personal preferences and opinions. By the way your 30-30 has a lot of character. I think I may eventually end up with 2 or 3 big game rifles that fit me well and that is all I will ever need. Right now I have 1 rifle that fits pretty well and one that is marginal on fit. I don't like that gun much but it was a hand me down. The 300 win I hunt with is way overkill for deer but that gun fits me well (when I dont put on too many layers) and I shoot it well so the decision to use it is easy.


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> I ment lazy in the sense that the thread doenst have 7 new pages of posts every 2 hours and if you miss a day or two you have a chance to catch up. None of us are lazy or we wouldn't be scrounging firewood. Maybe I should have use leisurely. This thread has a much more manageable pace than the GM checkin.



Lol. Just giving you a hard time. 

I agree


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounging, you say? Well, do I have some good news. Firstly, I didn't die from snake, spider, scorpion or drop bear attacks today. Secondly, look who's back!
> 
> View attachment 539181
> 
> 
> Looking good Limby!  Understandably, after two weeks getting a new ignition unit, he was hungry so he had noodles.
> 
> View attachment 539182
> 
> 
> Into the trunk of the bluegum now, more or less, still a bit branchy. Might as well noodle at a comfortable height.
> 
> View attachment 539183
> 
> 
> View attachment 539184
> 
> 
> The wood is getting bigger.
> 
> View attachment 539185
> 
> 
> It is much slower going now and I would probably be more productive finding another tree somewhere else but this has become a mission. I have to. Because it's there.
> 
> View attachment 539186
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll understand.
> 
> View attachment 539187


Ok. I'm not a moderator, but I move that if we all "like" statuses like cowboys here that gives us the right to one off topic post. Lol. All in favor?


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Off topic?!?! We are right on topic. Go back a few hundred pages, this is a trend. Everything is fair game, hunting, fishing, guns, bows, wine, beer, exercise, bikes, cars, snowblowers, boats, *MAPLE SYRUP*, etc. I think we talked about Maple Syrup for like two weeks or more. This is like the lazy mans Good Morning Checkin thread with some firewood scrounging mixed in. On a side note the Good Morning Checkin thread has so many posts it is almost impossible to keep up if you not on there every day. I feel like this thread is more like hangin out at the cabin with the guys bs thread.
> 
> Keeping with the off topic trend. The kiddos are up  mommy is cranky. I sent her sleepy, grouchy butt back to bed, and made a 6oz cup of this stuff I got at the discount grocery store. The only think that makes sense on the label is 100% pure coffee and espresso. Dang is this stuff good! Give me two cups of this stuff and 10 minutes and I will take over the world..... zing (no hazelnut creamer needed).


You missed whiskey and smoking meat


----------



## JustJeff

I've seen n_a mention fit a few times and that's really important. To me anyways. A gun you shoot well is a good gun. I had 2 shotguns, a Winchester and a Remington, same choke, couldn't hit squat with the winny but a hero with the 870. I even put a slip on recoil pad in the 30-30 to increase length of the stock. Got a little razzing about it and my girlie shoulder. Lol, but I have thick skin and it worked for me. 

Now according to the new rules (should my motion pass) I have to at least like a firewood post or post one myself before another off topic post. Dang, gonna have to run a saw!


----------



## svk

I'm all for a random page or two of OT posting but I think this thread has a good manageable flow. Now that folks answer every post individually in GMCI there's just too much bandwidth with too little real content to make it worth my reading when the thing can run up 10 or so pages in a day. 

I'd put a deer rifle thread over in the Outdoors forum but it's a dead zone over there.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I'm all for a random page or two of OT posting but I think this thread has a good manageable flow. Now that folks answer every post individually in GMCI there's just too much bandwidth with too little real content to make it worth my reading when the thing can run up 10 or so pages in a day.
> 
> I'd put a deer rifle thread over in the Outdoors forum but it's a dead zone over there.



We tend to keep it interesting in here. We did get way way way OT on guns about this time last year and we got moved into a different thread and some of us almost got put in time out -> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/guns-and-stuff-from-firewood-scrounging-thread.290580/

Speaking of that thread has anyone heard from ambull?


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> We tend to keep it interesting in here. We did get way way way OT on guns about this time last year and we got moved into a different thread and some of us almost got put in time out -> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/guns-and-stuff-from-firewood-scrounging-thread.290580/
> 
> Speaking of that thread has anyone heard from ambull?


I PM'd him a while back and he was doing fine just didn't have time to be on forums. IIRC he's in the guards, works another job, scrounges, and has little kids so that's understandable. He was a good member though and hope he'll drop in some time. I sent him a garage sale axe I scored for a dollar, hope he's putting it to good use.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I PM'd him a while back and he was doing fine just didn't have time to be on forums. IIRC he's in the guards, works another job, scrounges, and has little kids so that's understandable. He was a good member though and hope he'll drop in some time. I sent him a garage sale axe I scored for a dollar, hope he's putting it to good use.



Good to hear he was doing well. I am glad we have guys like him that keep us safe each and every day. I hope he makes it back eventually.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, on topic, last night at Thanksgiving Dinner, a new "relative by marriage" (completely out of the blue) gave me a new Stihl Helmet (I love the fit) and a used set of Stihl Chaps (my first). I believe he gets them though work.

I am also scheduled to deliver 1/2 cord of wood this AM, so got to get going.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Finally scored with an 8 pt Buck just before dark. Was just getting ready to leave the stand when he showed up.
> 
> It is regular season here, but can't use rifle in Putnam Cty (only Shotgun), so I choose to use the MZ instead.
> 
> Not too small, not too big, figure it is a nice size to provide both a good rack and some good venison! I was starting to get worried!
> 
> He did come in close before I shot, but I'm glad I did not have the bow for this angle. He was eating vegetation coming in, and when he lifted his head I took him. Ran 50 yds, then stood and looked around, I was starting to think I missed him, and then he went down. Got out of my climbing tree stand and went over, and he was still alive! Went back, got the MZ, loaded it up and put a second one through the lungs. I was about 20 feet away, he jumped up and whirled around an I had to jump back, then he fell, and he still took a while to pass. A tough guy. Surprised he did not succumb faster to the first shot, it was dead center.
> 
> At least the weather is nice and cool for hanging. In the 20s now.


Forgot I had this quote in here.
Nice job Mike .
I figured the whole fiasco with the neighbor was a test your perseverance 


nomad_archer said:


> Off topic?!?! We are right on topic. Go back a few hundred pages, this is a trend. Everything is fair game, hunting, fishing, guns, bows, wine, beer, exercise, bikes, cars, snowblowers, boats, *MAPLE SYRUP*, etc. I think we talked about Maple Syrup for like two weeks or more. This is like the lazy mans Good Morning Checkin thread with some firewood scrounging mixed in. On a side note the Good Morning Checkin thread has so many posts it is almost impossible to keep up if you not on there every day. I feel like this thread is more like hangin out at the cabin with the guys bs thread.
> 
> Keeping with the off topic trend. The kiddos are up  mommy is cranky. I sent her sleepy, grouchy butt back to bed, and made a 6oz cup of this stuff I got at the discount grocery store. The only think that makes sense on the label is 100% pure coffee and espresso. Dang is this stuff good! Give me two cups of this stuff and 10 minutes and I will take over the world..... zing (no hazelnut creamer needed).


Good morning NA.
Can't keep up, slacker .


nomad_archer said:


> Maybe pop it in the dishwasher?


I've never ran the dishwasher, we have hard water and they just go bad so fast I never got in the habit. Guess that means it's open game lol.
Know I can get some good advice about dishwashers and hard water.


svk said:


> You missed whiskey and smoking meat


Trucks, refrigerator installs, construction, trail clearing. 
Then you have the way off topic stuff like oil ratios, bar sizes, as well as chain types, . I'm not sure if it's even "legal" to talk about actually cutting wood in here, that was not the threads intended purpose, you're all kicked out 
Hope everyone has a great day .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> OK, on topic, last night at Thanksgiving Dinner, a new "relative by marriage" (completely out of the blue) gave me a new Stihl Helmet (I love the fit) and a used set of Stihl Chaps (my first). I believe he gets them though work.
> 
> I am also scheduled to deliver 1/2 cord of wood this AM, so got to get going.


That's awesome Mike.
Glad to hear you will now be safe lol.
It is good to use the proper ppe. I shrug much of it(not because I'm against it, typically the conditions keep me from using it), but I almost always have my ears and eyes on. I grew up around a lot of guns, as well as did a lot of skeet shooting myself. I also worked at a skeet/trap club pulling skeet. Most every job I've had safty glasses were required and many of them also required ears, hard hat, and steel/safety toed shoes. 
Yes, I could have added much to the rounds conversation as I had a reloader at the rip age of 14 and a father who has a FFL, but you all had things pretty under control, besides I wanted to stay on topic .
Did I say I like saws, and much like guns you should have at least a couple of every "caliber" in your arsenal. 
Now get that scrounged wood delivered and have a great day .


----------



## H-Ranch

WARNING: On topic post.  Reader is hereby advised that going beyond this point may subject them to unwanted firewood scrounging information. 

Couple more cord to add to the stacks - looks like I have enough to keep busy this weekend. This came from the in-laws on Thanksgiving (including truck and trailer).



Might have to save a few pieces of this to make Swedish chimneys.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> WARNING: On topic post.  Reader is hereby advised that going beyond this point may subject them to unwanted firewood scrounging information.
> 
> Couple more cord to add to the stacks - looks like I have enough to keep busy this weekend. This came from the in-laws on Thanksgiving (including truck and trailer).
> View attachment 539208
> 
> 
> Might have to save a few pieces of this to make Swedish chimneys.
> View attachment 539209


Rep sent lol.
I think many of us in this thread have more wood than we know what to do with, but keep coming back because of the great people here.
Edit: also because we are hoping to see someone else doing what we wish we were doing .
I find it amazing how much I can learn here or even in the GMT.

Nice haul there. What kind of wood is it.

If they you don't want the truck and trailer I'd be happy to help get it out of the way for you .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Rep sent lol.
> I think many of us in this thread have more wood than we know what to do with, but keep coming back because of the great people here.
> Edit: also because we are hoping to see someone else doing what we wish we were doing .
> I find it amazing how much I can learn here or even in the GMT.
> 
> Nice haul there. What kind of wood is it.
> 
> If they you don't want the truck and trailer I'd be happy to help get it out of the way for you .


LOL. Yeah, I enjoy most of the way-off-topic posts. I'd like to have the time for all of the hobbies discussed here, if even just to try one time.

Most of this load is ash, but there are a few sticks of cherry, a birch (yellow?) log, a bonus black locust, and a bonus shagbark hickory. 2-3 more loads still to go and maybe more will come out of the woods by the time I can get those moved. None of it is bad wood at all though some of it may be past it's prime for the wood snobs out there.

I haven't been able to talk them out of the trailer. It has to be out of my way by next weekend and it will be passing through your neck of the woods on the way back to them.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Rep sent lol.
> I think many of us in this thread have more wood than we know what to do with, but keep coming back because of the great people here.



^ This. I only needed to one big maple scrounge this year and I have more than 3 years worth of wood and no where else I am allowed to stack it. I am currently burning wood that was split/stacked 2-3 years ago and it burns nice. I have rounds in the back yard from last December that I am waiting to split but I need to finish off the row of wood that I started picking from last year so I have room to stack the newly split wood. Wood scrounger problems. 

I just got back from the fly shop. That place is trouble. Similar to a saw shop, I always spend money on tying materials. They finally convince me to try on a pair of simms waders since I go through a pair of ill fitting cheap ($50-$100) waders every 6-12 months. Boy those waders are sweet. Looks like there will be a substantial wader investment in my future. Probably going to get wadding pants and chest waders. I have been warning the wife that I am going to get new waders and they aren't cheap. So far she seems to be ok with it. 

To finish on topic, I put way to much wood on the fire before I went out and now the house is well over 75 degrees and the windows and doors are open.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> WARNING: On topic post.  Reader is hereby advised that going beyond this point may subject them to unwanted firewood scrounging information.





Thanks for the trigger warning, man.



nomad_archer said:


> I only needed to one big maple scrounge this year and I have more than 3 years worth of wood and *no where else I am allowed to stack it*. I am currently burning wood that was split/stacked 2-3 years ago and it burns nice. I have rounds in the back yard from last December that I am waiting to split but I need to finish off the row of wood that I started picking from last year so I have room to stack the newly split wood. Wood scrounger problems.



What sort of crazy talk is that? I plan to have a layer of split firewood 6 ft deep all over our 2 acres, on the roof, under the kids' beds ...


----------



## farmer steve

i split about a cord of "*SCROUNGED*" wood today. mostly ash and a bit of maple. i can keep my scrounger card right?


----------



## benp

H-Ranch said:


> LOL. Yeah, I enjoy most of the way-off-topic posts. I'd like to have the time for all of the hobbies discussed here, if even just to try one time.
> 
> Most of this load is ash, but there are a few sticks of cherry, a birch (yellow?) log, a bonus black locust, and a bonus shagbark hickory. 2-3 more loads still to go and maybe more will come out of the woods by the time I can get those moved. None of it is bad wood at all though some of it may be past it's prime for the wood snobs out there.
> 
> I haven't been able to talk them out of the trailer. It has to be out of my way by next weekend and it will be passing through your neck of the woods on the way back to them.



That's a great scrounge and awesome you have more to go!!!

What caused the ends to be black like that? Almost looks like it's from heat. 

Dang right none of it is bad wood, you did good. 



nomad_archer said:


> ^ This. I only needed to one big maple scrounge this year and I have more than 3 years worth of wood and no where else I am allowed to stack it. I am currently burning wood that was split/stacked 2-3 years ago and it burns nice. I have rounds in the back yard from last December that I am waiting to split but I need to finish off the row of wood that I started picking from last year so I have room to stack the newly split wood. Wood scrounger problems.
> 
> I just got back from the fly shop. That place is trouble. Similar to a saw shop, I always spend money on tying materials. They finally convince me to try on a pair of simms waders since I go through a pair of ill fitting cheap ($50-$100) waders every 6-12 months. Boy those waders are sweet. Looks like there will be a substantial wader investment in my future. Probably going to get wadding pants and chest waders. I have been warning the wife that I am going to get new waders and they aren't cheap. So far she seems to be ok with it.
> 
> To finish on topic, I put way to much wood on the fire before I went out and now the house is well over 75 degrees and the windows and doors are open.



I know the feeling between good deals at the gun store and Jeep parts. The dog still gets his hi-end food so he allows my expenditures. 

I am hoping to gradually get ahead after this first year with the new boiler. This thing is going through a lot less wood and I am stoked.



Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks for the trigger warning, man.
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of crazy talk is that? I plan to have a layer of split firewood 6 ft deep all over our 2 acres, on the roof, under the kids' beds ...



I like your style Cowboy. 

How much wood do you go through a year and how cold does it get there?


----------



## svk

I scrounged up some good Black Friday deals. A few clothes for me, some Christmas presents for the kids, and the big purchase of the day was a pair of Oakley sunglasses that were 50 percent off (a guy needs to splurge sometimes). I donated my favorite pair of Oakleys to the ocean two summers ago and was down to one good pair of glasses plus a set I "scrounged" from a parking lot but needed lenses. 

Going to scrounge up some sushi here shortly. 

I was out on the paddle board today and had four dolphins, two sharks, and a stingray swim under or past me.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> LOL. Yeah, I enjoy most of the way-off-topic posts. I'd like to have the time for all of the hobbies discussed here, if even just to try one time.
> 
> Most of this load is ash, but there are a few sticks of cherry, a birch (yellow?) log, a bonus black locust, and a bonus shagbark hickory. 2-3 more loads still to go and maybe more will come out of the woods by the time I can get those moved. None of it is bad wood at all though some of it may be past it's prime for the wood snobs out there.
> 
> I haven't been able to talk them out of the trailer. It has to be out of my way by next weekend and it will be passing through your neck of the woods on the way back to them.


I wouldn't mind a little more time, and cash to dona few of them myself lol. In the meantime I'll enjoy what I have and be very thankful for it as well, tis the season .
You might not want to even mess with that locust, I've heard it's hard to get going well . I do like that locust .
Sorry I can't remember where you are at, and where does the trailer need to go.
I've seen many deals on trailers, and will more than likely be scrounging one soon, but a nice truck with a dump may also be in the cards, one just never knows. I am trying to buy one larger piece of equipment every yr, but I may be building a garage sometime soon as I have thought waa going to get started multiple times but hasn't . All in Gods timing it seems, cause it sure isn't mine lol.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> ^ This. I only needed to one big maple scrounge this year and I have more than 3 years worth of wood and no where else I am allowed to stack it. I am currently burning wood that was split/stacked 2-3 years ago and it burns nice. I have rounds in the back yard from last December that I am waiting to split but I need to finish off the row of wood that I started picking from last year so I have room to stack the newly split wood. Wood scrounger problems.
> 
> I just got back from the fly shop. That place is trouble. Similar to a saw shop, I always spend money on tying materials. They finally convince me to try on a pair of simms waders since I go through a pair of ill fitting cheap ($50-$100) waders every 6-12 months. Boy those waders are sweet. Looks like there will be a substantial wader investment in my future. Probably going to get wadding pants and chest waders. I have been warning the wife that I am going to get new waders and they aren't cheap. So far she seems to be ok with it.
> 
> To finish on topic, I put way to much wood on the fire before I went out and now the house is well over 75 degrees and the windows and doors are open.


I hear you Trevor. 
You've seen pictures of most of the wood I have at my place. I think I'm going to buy a wood boiler just so I can burn more/ cut more lol.
Thos simms are great, I've worn some of the guys that I fish with and it's kinda weird standing in the water with them as it feels as though you should be getting wet, those and a nice set of boots are a nice combo. I stick with my neoprene ones that keep me warm in the winter .

Hate when that happens, seems like such a waste. It's funny the only times I'm upset about my foors being open are in the summer with the A/C on, when the bugs are out, or when it's below 20 out. It's nice not to have to worry about a propane bill .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I scrounged up some good Black Friday deals. A few clothes for me, some Christmas presents for the kids, and the big purchase of the day was a pair of Oakley sunglasses that were 50 percent off (a guy needs to splurge sometimes). I donated my favorite pair of Oakleys to the ocean two summers ago and was down to one good pair of glasses plus a set I "scrounged" from a parking lot but needed lenses.
> 
> Going to scrounge up some sushi here shortly.
> 
> I was out on the paddle board today and had four dolphins, two sharks, and a stingray swim under or past me.


Stay on top of the water please buddy, we are looking forward to hearing more scrounging stories, not how you because a critters scrounge . Hope you got your EDC chain saw with you out there .


----------



## benp

svk said:


> I scrounged up some good Black Friday deals. A few clothes for me, some Christmas presents for the kids, and the *big purchase of the day was a pair of Oakley sunglasses that were 50 percent off (a guy needs to splurge sometimes).* I donated my favorite pair of Oakleys to the ocean two summers ago and was down to one good pair of glasses plus a set I "scrounged" from a parking lot but needed lenses.
> 
> Going to scrounge up some sushi here shortly.
> 
> I was out on the paddle board today and had four dolphins, two sharks, and a stingray swim under or past me.



Be thankful you don't need prescription sunglasses. Apparently being able to start fires with your sunglasses demands a high priced premium. 

My 2 pairs of Maui Jim's would of got me a new 395 or better.


----------



## H-Ranch

benp said:


> That's a great scrounge and awesome you have more to go!!!
> 
> What caused the ends to be black like that? Almost looks like it's from heat.
> 
> Dang right none of it is bad wood, you did good.


Father-in-law cuts the logs for us and burns the outside just enough so they're easy to start a fire with.  Nah, he's had piles waiting on me for a year or two so they are just weathered a bit.



chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't mind a little more time, and cash to dona few of them myself lol. In the meantime I'll enjoy what I have and be very thankful for it as well, tis the season .
> You might not want to even mess with that locust, I've heard it's hard to get going well . I do like that locust .
> Sorry I can't remember where you are at, and where does the trailer need to go.
> I've seen many deals on trailers, and will more than likely be scrounging one soon, but a nice truck with a dump may also be in the cards, one just never knows. I am trying to buy one larger piece of equipment every yr, but I may be building a garage sometime soon as I have thought waa going to get started multiple times but hasn't . All in Gods timing it seems, cause it sure isn't mine lol.


Yeah, the hickory and locust are right up there as my favorites. The trailer needs to go from Ann Arbor area back to Holland area - chances are it will be traveling across the M6 by you. If you're buying large equipment every year you're doing well. I had a few false starts on my barn too, but it's up now. I guess I should include a pic of the latest work I've done on it in the thread - I don't recall any posts about cultured stone and seems maybe there should be some.  (Actually there probably is, but I'm not looking through 942 pages to check...)


----------



## dancan

I scrounged this up for the scrounging tractor today, I had negotiated a black Friday deal months ago lol 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Haywire

Nice chains! Cool things always come in wood crates. That board with the logo on it would make a nice wall hanging


----------



## Cowboy254

Dang Cowboy!!!!!

Fantastic!!!! That's a lot of noodling!!! Looks like the 661 did A-OK!!!!

Scenery is great also!!!
[/QUOTE]

Its great to have the big boy back. It's just like it was. The first 10 tanks or so that I put through it, it cranked through, smooth as you like, tearing up everything in its path. Then it died, and part of me died too.  

From talking to a few people and the local ski resort ops manager who has a few new stihls, I'm not the only one who has found the odd gremlin in the m-tronic saws. Ignition units. I thought they'd have sorted that out by now. 

At least I hadn't gone and got it ported yet and it was still under warranty. They didn't even ask for my receipt or any warranty information, they seemed a bit embarrassed that their flagship saw shat itself. As they should be. But now Limby is back now, and so am I .


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> I like your style Cowboy. How much wood do you go through a year and how cold does it get there?



I'm still working that out (the first bit) the last few winters have all been a bit different. We've just completed our third winter in our new house, a 3 storey Lindal designed house that was fully imported from the USA by a local high flying stockmarket trader who then ran into strife sometime around October 1987. Apparently something bad happened to the stockmarket. He went broke just before the place was finished. We bought it from the lady that bought it at the mortgage auction but that lady and her husband didn't want to spend any money on what became their holiday house. Didn't worry about little things like insulation in finishing up the joint. I believe that insulation helps to lower your heating costs. Etcetera. 

Anyway. Roughly speaking, we're going through about 15 cubes, or 4 cords plus or minus. Our heater is a Norseman GLX which is meant to heat 35 squares and puts out about 10KW IIRC. It's a big unit for an indoor wood heater over here. We also have gas hydronic heating which I plan to convert to wood soon. Typical winter top temps are about 7 deg C and overnight temps down to -2 deg C on a clear night. Not super cold but cooler than you'd like. The thing that really kills us is the design and insulation of houses here, it really is rubbish. We're in the process of renovating and updating the place which will make a difference. 

Our old place which was much smaller, we'd burn about 6-8 cubes per year, about 2 cords.


----------



## dancan

Scrounged up some more stuff yesterday to go with the log loader project , I stopped in at Princess Auto which is kinda like Harbor Freight , I picked up a new 4 port hydraulic control valve for 130$






Also got a new 14hp Subaru with electric start for $340.03 , I just bought a new 6hp for 347$ 2 weeks ago .
I wish canto lived closer , I'd go raid his fenceline of auction finds for more hardware lol
Cowboy254 , sucks about the saw , I've heard grumblings about 461/661 but strangely no issues with 241/261/362/441 , leave it to engineers .


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm still working that out (the first bit) the last few winters have all been a bit different. We've just completed our third winter in our new house, a 3 storey Lindal designed house that was fully imported from the USA by a local high flying stockmarket trader who then ran into strife sometime around October 1987. Apparently something bad happened to the stockmarket. He went broke just before the place was finished. We bought it from the lady that bought it at the mortgage auction but that lady and her husband didn't want to spend any money on what became their holiday house. Didn't worry about little things like insulation in finishing up the joint. I believe that insulation helps to lower your heating costs. Etcetera.
> 
> Anyway. Roughly speaking, we're going through about 15 cubes, or 4 cords plus or minus. Our heater is a Norseman GLX which is meant to heat 35 squares and puts out about 10KW IIRC. It's a big unit for an indoor wood heater over here. We also have gas hydronic heating which I plan to convert to wood soon. Typical winter top temps are about 7 deg C and overnight temps down to -2 deg C on a clear night. Not super cold but cooler than you'd like. The thing that really kills us is the design and insulation of houses here, it really is rubbish. We're in the process of renovating and updating the place which will make a difference.
> 
> Our old place which was much smaller, we'd burn about 6-8 cubes per year, about 2 cords.



Sounds like you have got a nice place there. 

Yeah insulation is key. Hopefully you are able to improve on the existing structure without too much hassle or expenditure.

4-5 cords isn't too bad and the more you improve things the less you will burn.

The plus side.....you have awesome wood to scrounge and quite a bit of it. So that really helps.

At least you are not up to your eyeballs is popple, that would be a bummer.


----------



## tpence2177

Think I got my Husqvarna 51 back in running order last night. Got it all cleaned up, new needle bearing and at some point my tensioner came out so I got a new one in last night. Hoping to get some downed trees cleared up before the iron bowl comes on.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Ok guys off topic here but I am just floored at how fast little kids pick things up. My daughter who is 4.5 is always wanting to help me "make bugs" aka tie flies. So two days ago I showed her how to start the thread, wrap it, and finish the fly. Today I let her learn how to do basic dubbing. I let her pick the colors all I said was more or less and basic feedback. I can't believe how well her first bug came out. Granted it's on a #6 3x long streamer hook and that's pretty big but still. But I'm still so impressed.


----------



## tpence2177

Scrounged a couple of the trees that I dropped earlier this year and got my new firewood spot setup. Going to build a rack for it but figured a half dead tree will do for now lol. Got a few round split up and noticed my cheapo maul wasn't making solid hits. Looked at all the epoxy and it's already cracking inside the maul. Oh well guess it's time for that fiskars lol. 






Not big at all but it's a start.
Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177

Thought this piece of wood was kinda cool too






Wonder if I could cut that into a cookie intact and make something for my wife and daughter out of it 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

tpence2177 said:


> Thought this piece of wood was kinda cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I could cut that into a cookie intact and make something for my wife and daughter out of it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Looks like two birds in love. Or a happy log. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the morning off and on winterizing the chicken coop with plastic and tuck tape. Kept raining or snowing on us but we got it done. Scrounge wood on the fence line in the background.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Scrounged up some more stuff yesterday to go with the log loader project , I stopped in at Princess Auto which is kinda like Harbor Freight , I picked up a new 4 port hydraulic control valve for 130$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a new 14hp Subaru with electric start for $340.03 , I just bought a new 6hp for 347$ 2 weeks ago .
> I wish canto lived closer , I'd go raid his fenceline of auction finds for more hardware lol
> Cowboy254 , sucks about the saw , I've heard grumblings about 461/661 but strangely no issues with 241/261/362/441 , leave it to engineers .


That's a great deal on the Subaru motor.
I found a brand new 13hp honda the other day for 300, but considering the exchange rate and the electric start that makes it a heck of a deal .

What are the complaints with the 461, I haven't heard any, but I haven't been looking to hard for them. I have heard about many problems with the 441c-m though. I loved mine, smooth as silk and cut like a dream, and just slightly less power than a 460 at the same weight. I wouldn't recommend the 441 for production cutting, but for what most of us are doing it's a very nice saw with one of the coolest exhaust notes.
Hope there are no problems with the 461 .


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 539523
> Spent the morning off and on winterizing the chicken coop with plastic and tuck tape. Kept raining or snowing on us but we got it done. Scrounge wood on the fence line in the background.


Looks beautiful there.
I like the repurposed tub .


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Ok guys off topic here but I am just floored at how fast little kids pick things up. My daughter who is 4.5 is always wanting to help me "make bugs" aka tie flies. So two days ago I showed her how to start the thread, wrap it, and finish the fly. Today I let her learn how to do basic dubbing. I let her pick the colors all I said was more or less and basic feedback. I can't believe how well her first bug came out. Granted it's on a #6 3x long streamer hook and that's pretty big but still. But I'm still so impressed.


That will catch a nice one!


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Thought this piece of wood was kinda cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I could cut that into a cookie intact and make something for my wife and daughter out of it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Those are cool. I have a pic of a maple I cut once that's similar.


----------



## tpence2177

Got back from Walmart after getting the fiskars super splitting axe so I had to try it out. Split stuff way better than my cheapo 4.5 lb maul definitely impressed with it!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Looks beautiful there.
> I like the repurposed tub .


The tub is for the ducks. They love it. I put a ball valve on the drain for easy cleaning.


----------



## Philbert

Cross posting this here.



Philbert said:


> *When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro!*
> 
> Saw these today in Minnesota. Shipped from New Hampshire !
> 
> View attachment 539553
> 
> View attachment 539554
> 
> 
> Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Cross posting this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 539555


Better get a few before they're all gone.


----------



## chipper1

Not a huge football fan, but Michigan and ohio into double overtime 24/24, good game. Am I allowed to talk about that here .


----------



## tpence2177

Iron bowl 3-3 so far! I really hope auburn can upset Alabama. Alabama's defense looks like they ramped it up a level to kill though lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ohio just took it, what a game 30/27 in double overtime.


----------



## tpence2177

Dang was pulling for Michigan. Not a fan of Ohio State. Nothing against them really just don't care for Urban Meyer

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

tpence2177 said:


> Scrounged a couple of the trees that I dropped earlier this year and got my new firewood spot setup. Going to build a rack for it but figured a half dead tree will do for now lol. Got a few round split up and noticed my cheapo maul wasn't making solid hits. Looked at all the epoxy and it's already cracking inside the maul. Oh well guess it's time for that fiskars lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not big at all but it's a start.
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Better be careful with that el cheapo maul, I know someone who smashed himself in the shin with the handle when the head came flying off on the downswing...


----------



## tpence2177

Cowboy254 said:


> Better be careful with that el cheapo maul, I know someone who smashed himself in the shin with the handle when the head came flying off on the downswing...


Thanks already replaced it didn't trust it after I noticed the head moving on a solid hit. May try and get a wooden handle. The maul part isn't half bad

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Youse guys with your oak, locust,hedge,beech and then there's that Cowboy down there with his high btu Aussie wood , y'all make me sick , I think I'm gonna unfriend the lot of youse ,,,,, NOT LOL
I guess I'll make up with quantity for what I don't have in quality so more outdoor time for me 
Beauti day up here in the Great White North , sunny and around 41f so off to the lot that we cut we went and started to move some wood .
Fired up the MF1020 and and got a few loads .


























We do have a few soft spots in the trail but the 1020 didn't falter , the chains are awesome , as the day went on we would fill in the soft spots with end cuts and spruce branches to make the trips faster and easier .






We off loaded the loads into the dump trailer 
















We got 3+ cords out today , gave that stuff to Billy (the fella that has my electric Makita) He's real happy , wanted to know where to get another chain for the saw , I told him I'll drop one off next week .
Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> That's a great deal on the Subaru motor.
> I found a brand new 13hp honda the other day for 300, but considering the exchange rate and the electric start that makes it a heck of a deal .
> 
> What are the complaints with the 461, I haven't heard any, but I haven't been looking to hard for them. I have heard about many problems with the 441c-m though. I loved mine, smooth as silk and cut like a dream, and just slightly less power than a 460 at the same weight. I wouldn't recommend the 441 for production cutting, but for what most of us are doing it's a very nice saw with one of the coolest exhaust notes.
> Hope there are no problems with the 461 .View attachment 539548


"husky guy". When is the coming out party.


----------



## svk

Listened to the entire iron bowl game which went how I wanted and expected. Was rooting for Michigan too.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> Listened to the entire iron bowl game which went how I wanted and expected. Was rooting for Michigan too.


Can't like that post lol. It went how I knew it would go. We just don't have enough offense this year and our bid players are hurt so I knew we didn't stand a chance. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Checked out the grocery store for scrounge on my way out of town. 

The Florida hardwood bags appear to be straight oak (although are labeled mixed hardwoods). It was treated for transport too but we were pretty short on space in the car. 

It was funny to see the birch Swedish candles. I forgot to check place of origin as they certainly traveled a long way!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Hauled the last of the free log pile home today. I'll be into red pine and locust next most likely.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, the 461 is the only Pro Stihl saw that is NOT MTronic. The only issue I know of with the 461 is the excessive heat on the piston due to emissions issues. The cure (IMO) is a DP muffler cover, and pull the carb limiters.


----------



## MustangMike

I made my own (very primitive) fly once many years ago. Just took a piece of white cloth (from a bed sheet) and wrapped a pattern of red thread around it. Actually caught a brook trout with it, but only one, and I gave up on it. Also, was just using a conventional reel (not a fly rod).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> FYI, the 461 is the only Pro Stihl saw that is NOT MTronic. The only issue I know of with the 461 is the excessive heat on the piston due to emissions issues. The cure (IMO) is a DP muffler cover, and pull the carb limiters.


Thanks Mike, that's all I knew of myself(the 461 may be losing that status when the 462 hit's the market though). That's not a problem for me as I don't cut in the crazy heat very often and when I do I get tired long before the saws do LOL. I've heard similar complaints for yrs in regards to the cat mufflers on the 353/359 and have not had a problem myself. I feel as with much of the problems I've seen with small engines the main problem is the ethanol fuel, and the second is the operator(which covers a lot of different issues such as oil mix, dull chains improperly set depth gauges, dirty air cleaners, improper storage of the saw......).
Here's something I just wrote last week on a few of my thought's in regards to premix ratios and ethanol.
This was in the Good Morning Thread.


chipper1 said:


> I'm a strong believer in using what works as sometimes the engineers get it wrong as computers don't always bring things to real world situations.
> I use mostly 50:1 and then in the ported saws 42-45:1 or close. I don't run my saws very hard though.
> When changing ratios I don't ad more or less oil, but less gas, which makes the errors I could make less than if I was adjusting the oil (because it is the larger amount I'm changing in the equation).
> James the opti-2 is great oil and I have used it mixed as stated on the bottle for many yrs in my weed wacker as well as my blower. I buy the large container with the little measuring cup on it.
> Todd I've never had the blower or weed wacker apart to check the bearings, same for all the saws I've ever owned except the 346 I straight gased, and the bearings were still great(last I heard they still are 2yrs later) and the inside of that saw was in awesome shape except the piston lol. That being said cutting the wood you cut in the conditions you cut in I would run a minimum of 45:1, your cutting is more like a milling situation in comparison to what we do with saws lol. You also say it will burn the excess oil and I tend to disagree as that is why I see saws smoking like mad and oil dripping out the mufflers. I don't run my cars or my wood stove that way, and won't run a saw like that either.
> As I have said before talking to Randy he said do not run the still ultra in anything at a ratio greater than 40:1 or 42:1(I can't remember which) as it leaves a lot of deposits/caking, but there are other oils he said are fine to run that rich.
> I've found that separated ethanol fuel(phase separation) is one of the worse things for destroying equipment in general. Fuel stabilizers can only do so much to prevent this. I think many of the problems people have blamed on 50:1 have been ethanol related and not the fault of a 50:1 ratio. Most of the problems I've seen are in the same timeframe as the ethanol became much more prevalent here, at least this is what I have observed. Shaking up a gallon of phase separated fuel will help for a matter of minutes at best which means you are now running an alcohol race saw, hope it's tuned properly , cause if not.
> I also see that many of the things I have worked on have a lot of water/moisture in the fuel as the tanks are vented and the alcohol in the ethanol fuel attracts a lot of moisture. One other issue that the ethanol has created is air leaks because it eats the seals and hoses on equipment. This was a very large problem for quite some time till the Chinese/Americans ordering parts from the Chinese figured out what was going on.
> If you can get non ethanol fuel for any equipment that will be sitting and for gas cans that is what I recommend as it will eliminate more problems than you can imagine. If you want to run ethanol in your saws because it's cheaper then before you put them up run them empty/dump the ethanol gas out and put a true fuel(or other ethanol free gas) in it to store them and make sure you run it through to get it into the whole engine/carb.
> 
> As for MD's saw it is still under warranty and he needs to follow the manufacturer recommendations or he will void the warranty.





MustangMike said:


> I made my own (very primitive) fly once many years ago. Just took a piece of white cloth (from a bed sheet) and wrapped a pattern of red thread around it. Actually caught a brook trout with it, but only one, and I gave up on it. Also, was just using a conventional reel (not a fly rod).


That's awesome Mikgyver lol.
We use fly equipment for various reasons with live bait .

How did the delivery of the cord of wood go the other day?


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> Dang was pulling for Michigan. Not a fan of Ohio State. Nothing against them really just don't care for Urban Meyer
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm not a "fan" of either, nor of any other team. When they start using some sort of gas powered engine on the field, then maybe I will become a fan .
I do root for Mi as most the time I'm watching a game it's with all the inlays who are all "buckeyes", so I gotta do the right thing being from and living in Mi.
Glad to hear you got the fishers, like mine(both of them), used the little one tonight to split some kindling since I didn't have a bag of stumpchunks .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Youse guys with your oak, locust,hedge,beech and then there's that Cowboy down there with his high btu Aussie wood , y'all make me sick , I think I'm gonna unfriend the lot of youse ,,,,, NOT LOL
> I guess I'll make up with quantity for what I don't have in quality so more outdoor time for me
> Beauti day up here in the Great White North , sunny and around 41f so off to the lot that we cut we went and started to move some wood .
> Fired up the MF1020 and and got a few loads .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have a few soft spots in the trail but the 1020 didn't falter , the chains are awesome , as the day went on we would fill in the soft spots with end cuts and spruce branches to make the trips faster and easier .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We off loaded the loads into the dump trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got 3+ cords out today , gave that stuff to Billy (the fella that has my electric Makita) He's real happy , wanted to know where to get another chain for the saw , I told him I'll drop one off next week .
> Scrounge on gentleman !



Billy is lucky to have a mate like you . Excellent system you have there, too....possibly more efficient than I was today moving wood with a wheelbarrow.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> "husky guy". When is the coming out party.


The coming out party is whenever folks can afford it, I have stuff you know nothing about(that's my Sunday phrase for you buddy, just change stuff to food ).
I sell way more stihls, but still prefer my husky's.
I must admit that I wish huskys were more affordable in the larger saws, and that they had some better choices in the under 50cc class saws.
In my opinion stihl has that market cornered here in the US and has for some time.
It's also much easier to get a great deal on a stihl as there are more around.
My current husky/jred to stihl ratio is 2.3;1. I had to count them to be sure, whoops forgot about the 044, that will change things a bit.
2:1 is the current ratio as far as I know right now.
This # is subject to change as I remember saws I've forgot/ I have or remember saws I've bought and have not received .


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I knew today was coming. There have been several fallen peppermints of varying sizes and termite content that I had cut up previously but due to the wet conditions, hadn't been able to pick up. Today was the day.

This from previous posting...




And this from previous posting...




had to be picked up. The first one wasn't too difficult as I could drive up to within a few metres of it. The second one however...




I had a fair slope to get down to the trailer, couldn't get any closer. Too steep to go straight down with the wheelbarrow otherwise it would have ended up in the creek 400m downhill. Had to traverse the slope. Blimey, it's normally about a 1hr 40min turn around to get a load home, this was 3 hours. And it was two loads because there was a second similar sized pile behind the one shown that I had cut for the lady farmer (that she no longer needs since she's leaving soon). 3 loads in all, one a bit termity for the meat ants to pick at, and two loads of primo peppermint to go into the shed. A lot of work for one lousy cord of admittedly awesome firewood. Daddy needs some medicine .




Fortunately, thanks to my lovely bride, medicine was at hand.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Billy is lucky to have a mate like you . Excellent system you have there, too....possibly more efficient than I was today moving wood with a wheelbarrow.



I've move a lot of wood with a wheelbarrow , pretty efficient rig with only one wheel to keep inflated , I had 4 to do yesterday 






Thanks for the info on the 461 Mike , I've not kept up on the bigger saws , just saw some of the grumblings about them .
Looks like a wet day here , no scrounging


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> Looks like a wet day here , no scrounging



Be a good day for you to post pics detailing the workings of your logging trailer. I keep almost seeing how that running gear works, but just get enough to peak my interest.
After 2 days of all day rain, nothing heavy, I was able to get into the woods and drop some trees yesterday. Good thing too, was about to slip into a coma!


----------



## benp

tpence2177 said:


> Got back from Walmart after getting the fiskars super splitting axe so I had to try it out. Split stuff way better than my cheapo 4.5 lb maul definitely impressed with it!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the dark side.  You will be surprised what you can accomplish with it.



Philbert said:


> Cross posting this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 539555



Hmmmmm......I still think it's hard to beat the stumpwood of the southern pines for kindling.

Interesting non the less.



dancan said:


> Youse guys with your oak, locust,hedge,beech and then there's that Cowboy down there with his high btu Aussie wood , y'all make me sick , I think I'm gonna unfriend the lot of youse ,,,,, NOT LOL
> I guess I'll make up with quantity for what I don't have in quality so more outdoor time for me
> Beauti day up here in the Great White North , sunny and around 41f so off to the lot that we cut we went and started to move some wood .
> Fired up the MF1020 and and got a few loads .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have a few soft spots in the trail but the 1020 didn't falter , the chains are awesome , as the day went on we would fill in the soft spots with end cuts and spruce branches to make the trips faster and easier .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We off loaded the loads into the dump trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got 3+ cords out today , gave that stuff to Billy (the fella that has my electric Makita) He's real happy , wanted to know where to get another chain for the saw , I told him I'll drop one off next week .
> Scrounge on gentleman !



Awesome Dan!!! I really did the articulating suspension. 

I wish my wagon articulated. It would make for a lot less skittish moments in the woods. 

I might have to talk to the builder about his thoughts on that.



dancan said:


> I've move a lot of wood with a wheelbarrow , pretty efficient rig with only one wheel to keep inflated , I had 4 to do yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the 461 Mike , I've not kept up on the bigger saws , just saw some of the grumblings about them .
> Looks like a wet day here , no scrounging



What's up with that Dan? Blowing beads? Getting debris in between the rim and tiring causing flats? Straight out punctures? 

What ply are tires?


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I knew today was coming. There have been several fallen peppermints of varying sizes and termite content that I had cut up previously but due to the wet conditions, hadn't been able to pick up. Today was the day.
> 
> This from previous posting...
> 
> View attachment 539646
> 
> 
> And this from previous posting...
> 
> View attachment 539647
> 
> 
> had to be picked up. The first one wasn't too difficult as I could drive up to within a few metres of it. The second one however...
> 
> View attachment 539648
> 
> 
> I had a fair slope to get down to the trailer, couldn't get any closer. Too steep to go straight down with the wheelbarrow otherwise it would have ended up in the creek 400m downhill. Had to traverse the slope. Blimey, it's normally about a 1hr 40min turn around to get a load home, this was 3 hours. And it was two loads because there was a second similar sized pile behind the one shown that I had cut for the lady farmer (that she no longer needs since she's leaving soon). 3 loads in all, one a bit termity for the meat ants to pick at, and two loads of primo peppermint to go into the shed. A lot of work for one lousy cord of admittedly awesome firewood. Daddy needs some medicine .
> 
> View attachment 539649
> 
> 
> Fortunately, thanks to my lovely bride, medicine was at hand.
> 
> View attachment 539650



Good deal Cowboy!!

A lot of work for awesome firewood. Yep. Awesome firewood. 

Good wife you have there and it looks like you have a great view to enjoy it.


----------



## dancan

Benp , stock , standard load atv tires , no blowout or pop off the rim issues yet .
I had never set or even checked the pressure in them from day one , I figure they were around 5lbs each .
I had been meaning to air them up since I built it , yesterday was the first day I brought the pump lol
I'll put up some pics of the build tonight .


----------



## svk

Driving through northern Tennessee and Kentucky this morning. So many oaks!!!


----------



## tpence2177

Besides like 10-15 pines that's pretty much what my land is lol. I do want to find a ginkgo tree to plant in the front yard though 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Oil ratios - Do not forget the recommended ratios are influenced by the EPA, not just what is "good for your saw", and (unfortunately) they have no common sense. If they can reduce emissions, even if it will kill your saw in 5 years, they will do it!

For example, the EPA restricts emissions based on the SIZE of the saw, even if meeting those emission targets kills performance (performance is not a consideration). So, if you reduce performance by 50% to get a 5% reduction in emissions, they are in favor of that! Nothing short of "STUPID".

Also, the old gas had lead in it, which was a lubricant, that is gone now, so IMO, the higher oil mix ratios make sense.

That said, I agree that often failures are related to operator error, like pushing a dull chain. But who (that does a lot of it) has not been in the situation where the chain hits something, and it still cuts, and you are almost done, and you just get it done! (Especially if time is tight). For those times, I like a little bit of insurance, so I run Saber at 40:1 with 93 octane fuel (high octane runs cooler).

Just because I ran 50:1 for years with leaded fuel w/o any problems does not mean I could get away with it with the unleaded fuel. IMO, you have to recognize change and adjust accordingly.

The 1/2 cord delivery went OK, they have 15 acres and I was hoping for hunting permission, but that got nixed because the wife "feeds them". Oh well!

Deer hunted with Mechanic Matt and Rich (Summer NY GTG a few years back), did not see any deer but had a little Bear run right by my stand, was pretty cool!


----------



## tpence2177

I saw someone post a ratio a while back I think it might have been chipper? Of putting the 2.6 oz of oil per 0.8 gal of gas to equal 40:1 ratio. We have ran 32:1 of Dino oil for years and have had very good success with that ( 20+ year old stihl weed eaters still running still going strong with who knows how many hours on them) since we have switched to full synthetic now I'm perfectly fine with 40:1 with non ethanol gas. All of my stuff still has the ability to tune the carbs manually and non are strato engines. I plan to keep it that way. One of the reasons when I need something new I'll probably just go with echo as long as they keep their current line up. That our rebuild older stihl and 300 series Husqvarna saws.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Agree. Failure due to lubrication is pretty rare when running 32:1. 

The AT on my 550 doesn't care for 32:1 but runs great on 40:1 so that's what I've been mostly mixing lately. When the 2186 is going to see heavy use I'll feed that 32:1. 

I feel bad for the folks who believed the Amsoil hype and had stuff fail at 100:1 and then Amsoil always blames the user.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Re: Oil ratios - Do not forget the recommended ratios are influenced by the EPA, not just what is "good for your saw", and (unfortunately) they have no common sense. If they can reduce emissions, even if it will kill your saw in 5 years, they will do it!
> 
> For example, the EPA restricts emissions based on the SIZE of the saw, even if meeting those emission targets kills performance (performance is not a consideration). So, if you reduce performance by 50% to get a 5% reduction in emissions, they are in favor of that! Nothing short of "STUPID".
> 
> Also, the old gas had lead in it, which was a lubricant, that is gone now, so IMO, the higher oil mix ratios make sense.
> 
> That said, I agree that often failures are related to operator error, like pushing a dull chain. But who (that does a lot of it) has not been in the situation where the chain hits something, and it still cuts, and you are almost done, and you just get it done! (Especially if time is tight). For those times, I like a little bit of insurance, so I run Saber at 40:1 with 93 octane fuel (high octane runs cooler).
> 
> Just because I ran 50:1 for years with leaded fuel w/o any problems does not mean I could get away with it with the unleaded fuel. IMO, you have to recognize change and adjust accordingly.
> 
> The 1/2 cord delivery went OK, they have 15 acres and I was hoping for hunting permission, but that got nixed because the wife "feeds them". Oh well!
> 
> Deer hunted with Mechanic Matt and Rich (Summer NY GTG a few years back), did not see any deer but had a little Bear run right by my stand, was pretty cool!


I hear you, and agree. I also think that with the increased lubricating properties of the new oils that they can do way better than the old oils at richer mixtures. I wish more folks understood this "you have to recognize change and adjust accordingly" as it's one of the biggest issues, but just as the EPA rules are not common sense rules, thinking by individuals is lacking in common sense too. 
Many times I have ran a chain not just a bit dull, but with a few rolled over teeth, just to get the job done quicker. I think it's good to have the extra insurance as you said . Many times there are other areas that come into play such as an improperly tuned saw or a very dirty saw, both which will run considerably hotter. When you add multiple factors together 
thing can go down hill quickly .

I think if your saws were stock you could do just fine with 50:1, but you recognized the change and mad an adjustment, as do I . I've ran 50:1 on all my equipment for 15yrs and the only failure has been when I ran 50:0 . 

Bummer you didn't get a new hunting spot out of the deal. Hearing all you guys talk about the challenges of getting good hunting spots makes me grateful for the property I live on, lot's of public land, and the many various friends/ acquaintances where I can hunt if I wanted. It makes me feel a bit bad that I'm not taking advantage of it. I'm sure down the road I will just that many other priorities get in the way, id like to get out and do some fishing too, and as the kids get older more of both should happen more often.
One thing I've yet to see in the woods or going down the road is a bear, although I did look a big cat directly in the eye which was cool. Must have been neat to see that little one moving about in his territory. 


tpence2177 said:


> I saw someone post a ratio a while back I think it might have been chipper? Of putting the 2.6 oz of oil per 0.8 gal of gas to equal 40:1 ratio. We have ran 32:1 of Dino oil for years and have had very good success with that ( 20+ year old stihl weed eaters still running still going strong with who knows how many hours on them) since we have switched to full synthetic now I'm perfectly fine with 40:1 with non ethanol gas. All of my stuff still has the ability to tune the carbs manually and non are strato engines. I plan to keep it that way. One of the reasons when I need something new I'll probably just go with echo as long as they keep their current line up. That our rebuild older stihl and 300 series Husqvarna saws.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That may have been me as I change the gas amount not the oil amount as there is less variance on that side of the equation. When I mix for my ported saws I mix 1.8 or so gallons to 5.2 of oil. I'm not super careful about it to be honest as I don't feel it's rocket science, but without oil it sure can be .


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Driving through northern Tennessee and Kentucky this morning. So many oaks!!!



That's like when I'm driving down to my girlfirends.

Dog's forehead is pressed against the window to take all of "essence of cow" in and my fore head is pressed against the window taking" essence of oak pasture as far as one can see" taken in. It's all hardwood.

And we are surrounded by popple.



svk said:


> Agree. Failure due to lubrication is pretty rare when running 32:1.
> 
> The AT on my 550 doesn't care for 32:1 but runs great on 40:1 so that's what I've been mostly mixing lately. When the 2186 is going to see heavy use I'll feed that 32:1.
> 
> I feel bad for the folks who believed the Amsoil hype and had stuff fail at 100:1 and then Amsoil always blames the user.



Oh......your 550 will learn to like 32:1 and 110VP. It will.....

Worst case Ontario, I put it next to the 510 for a while so they can talk and the 550 will learn what is what.


----------



## dancan

Here's the trailer , made from scrounged up steel .







The first centerbeam was narrower to make it fit behind an atv , I bent it on the first outing with the atv so I built a temporary one so I could rebuild it .
The hitch has also been changed to a pintle ring .






It's still on the trailer lol


----------



## al-k

Well when I was scrounging this oak
My buddy was getting this behind my house


----------



## dancan

A few things I'd change if I was to revisit the trailer , if anyone builds one make sure to ask .


----------



## PSUplowboy

dancan said:


> A few things I'd change if I was to revisit the trailer , if anyone builds one make sure to ask .


I'd be interested in hearing that.


----------



## dancan

A few simple things , if you look at the bunks where the side stubs slide in , 





Have the top of the tube be flush with the side piece , it will make it easier for loading/off loading bigger stems .
No need for the spring on the hitch , just make sure it rotates and a pintle ring is the best hitch for this kind of work .
The next one one I build will have more bracing on the axle beam and maybe a third bunk to act as a backstop because it will be a bigger trailer but this one has held up so far with 1/2 cord+ loads of green softwood in a rough environment .
Make your walking beam and center post first , then make the bunks to fit your wheel setup .
It is an easy trailer to build , the pivot point is stock trailer hardware which was about 30$ from a spring shop , standard hubs and stubs for about 30$ a wheel , rims and tires are what you decide to use .


----------



## WoodTick007

Logger nate said:


> I've always wanted a 35 whelen, was going to build one out of a Springfield 30-06, never did, my main hunting rifle is a stainless 45-70 marlin guide gun View attachment 539163
> that I really like. Sure like the sounds of 6.5 creedmore too- next on the wish list.


Is your 45-70 ported? What scope do you have on it? Just curious as to your shooting range.... Will that rifle shoot out to 150-200 yards and hold a decent grouping? Nice picture.


----------



## panolo

dancan said:


> I've move a lot of wood with a wheelbarrow , pretty efficient rig with only one wheel to keep inflated , I had 4 to do yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the 461 Mike , I've not kept up on the bigger saws , just saw some of the grumblings about them .
> Looks like a wet day here , no scrounging



Yamaha take offs. If you can find someone who sells multi seal around you that would cure the issue. Best stuff since sliced bread for up to 5/8" holes.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Agree. Failure due to lubrication is pretty rare when running 32:1.
> 
> The AT on my 550 doesn't care for 32:1 but runs great on 40:1 so that's what I've been mostly mixing lately. When the 2186 is going to see heavy use I'll feed that 32:1.
> 
> I feel bad for the folks who believed the Amsoil hype and had stuff fail at 100:1 and then Amsoil always blames the user.



Haha! I was a service manager for 10 years in power sports. Hundreds of amsoil failures. They never paid one.


----------



## cantoo

Well fellas, I think I'm finally back among the living. Last Sunday I started to get a sore throat. By Tuesday at noon I had to come home because I was coughing and spitting up crap so bad. By Tuesday night I couldn't even get out of bed by myself. Spent 2 1/2 days in bed or 20' from it on the toilet or laying on the cold vinyl floor. Went to work Friday morning for 2 hours and spent most of it laying on my office floor where no one could see me until I had enough strength to make it to my truck to go home. Stopped halfway and puked my guts out on the side of the road. Went to the hospital on Saturday morning and my throat is screwed strep throat, took xrays of my lungs and a bit of fluid plus a lot of gas buildup. Got the medication and went back to bed. Spent Saturday and Sunday morning in bed. Today while my wife was away I crawled outside, stacked a facecord of wood ( had to sit down 3 times) pouring out sweat then freezing, hooked my trailer onto my work truck and then went back in and crashed for 3 hours until she got home. Dogs went nuts when she got home so had enough time to get up and make it look like I was fine. My throat is still tough and I'm coughing every few minutes but there is no way I'm going to last in bed 1 more day. I figure I lost around 15 lbs since Monday. Today was the 1st time I've had much to eat since last Monday. Yesterday and today were perfect days to be in the bush and I was laying around on my azz. I have a throat specialist appointment next month to hopefully see what the cause is. I get strep throat every 5 to 6 weeks almost like clockwork but this time the flu came with it and it knocked the crap out of me.


----------



## panolo

cantoo said:


> Well fellas, I think I'm finally back among the living. Last Sunday I started to get a sore throat. By Tuesday at noon I had to come home because I was coughing and spitting up crap so bad. By Tuesday night I couldn't even get out of bed by myself. Spent 2 1/2 days in bed or 20' from it on the toilet or laying on the cold vinyl floor. Went to work Friday morning for 2 hours and spent most of it laying on my office floor where no one could see me until I had enough strength to make it to my truck to go home. Stopped halfway and puked my guts out on the side of the road. Went to the hospital on Saturday morning and my throat is screwed strep throat, took xrays of my lungs and a bit of fluid plus a lot of gas buildup. Got the medication and went back to bed. Spent Saturday and Sunday morning in bed. Today while my wife was away I crawled outside, stacked a facecord of wood ( had to sit down 3 times) pouring out sweat then freezing, hooked my trailer onto my work truck and then went back in and crashed for 3 hours until she got home. Dogs went nuts when she got home so had enough time to get up and make it look like I was fine. My throat is still tough and I'm coughing every few minutes but there is no way I'm going to last in bed 1 more day. I figure I lost around 15 lbs since Monday. Today was the 1st time I've had much to eat since last Monday. Yesterday and today were perfect days to be in the bush and I was laying around on my azz. I have a throat specialist appointment next month to hopefully see what the cause is. I get strep throat every 5 to 6 weeks almost like clockwork but this time the flu came with it and it knocked the crap out of me.



That sucks! Still have your tonsils? Used to get strep all the time until they were removed. Hope you are on the mend.


----------



## tpence2177

cantoo said:


> Well fellas, I think I'm finally back among the living. Last Sunday I started to get a sore throat. By Tuesday at noon I had to come home because I was coughing and spitting up crap so bad. By Tuesday night I couldn't even get out of bed by myself. Spent 2 1/2 days in bed or 20' from it on the toilet or laying on the cold vinyl floor. Went to work Friday morning for 2 hours and spent most of it laying on my office floor where no one could see me until I had enough strength to make it to my truck to go home. Stopped halfway and puked my guts out on the side of the road. Went to the hospital on Saturday morning and my throat is screwed strep throat, took xrays of my lungs and a bit of fluid plus a lot of gas buildup. Got the medication and went back to bed. Spent Saturday and Sunday morning in bed. Today while my wife was away I crawled outside, stacked a facecord of wood ( had to sit down 3 times) pouring out sweat then freezing, hooked my trailer onto my work truck and then went back in and crashed for 3 hours until she got home. Dogs went nuts when she got home so had enough time to get up and make it look like I was fine. My throat is still tough and I'm coughing every few minutes but there is no way I'm going to last in bed 1 more day. I figure I lost around 15 lbs since Monday. Today was the 1st time I've had much to eat since last Monday. Yesterday and today were perfect days to be in the bush and I was laying around on my azz. I have a throat specialist appointment next month to hopefully see what the cause is. I get strep throat every 5 to 6 weeks almost like clockwork but this time the flu came with it and it knocked the crap out of me.


Hope you get to feeling better and I hope the doctors can figure out what's going on! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

I had the same problem they took my tonsils and adenoids out and life's been good


----------



## MustangMike

Hope you feel better soon. Hey, I still got my tonsils, and I want to keep em!!!


----------



## svk

Yikes. You need tonsils and adenoids looked at!


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Haha! I was a service manager for 10 years in power sports. Hundreds of amsoil failures. They never paid one.


It's frustrating. I mean I'm sure they make a good product when used at a normal ratio but to promote it like they did is wrong. And they are quite pompous about it too.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> It's frustrating. I mean I'm sure they make a good product when used at a normal ratio but to promote it like they did is wrong. And they are quite pompous about it too.


My friend swears by amsoil in his Chevy Cruze and takes the oil changes out to 15k routinely. I think he is crazy. I take my regular Mobil one 0w-20 to every 5k or sooner on my Camry. Oil companies can claim what they want on how good their oil is but I never see them laying down the money when someone blows up their engine. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> My friend swears by amsoil in his Chevy Cruze and takes the oil changes out to 15k routinely. I think he is crazy. I take my regular Mobil one 0w-20 to every 5k or sooner on my Camry. Oil companies can claim what they want on how good their oil is but I never see them laying down the money when someone blows up their engine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I switched to straight Ams in my previous suburban. Once. 

Using the recommended weight my fuel mileage decreased slightly and the engine started burning more oil than it previously had. I think I changed at 7500 miles and I had added 4 quarts in that time.


----------



## tpence2177

Almost no point in changing it at that burn rate lol. He wants to bet me that his cruze will last longer than my Camry because he uses amsoil. I told him poor engineering can't be fixed no matter how good of oil he uses. Taking oil to 15k in a turbo motor sounds like a terrible idea no matter how good it is. He had to change the transmission fluid at like 20k miles because it was black, due to Chevy not designing a transmission big enough to hold more than a few quarts. I'm not holding my breath on his cruze beating my car lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

*Oil thread!*

Philbert


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> Almost no point in changing it at that burn rate lol. He wants to bet me that his cruze will last longer than my Camry because he uses amsoil. I told him poor engineering can't be fixed no matter how good of oil he uses. Taking oil to 15k in a turbo motor sounds like a terrible idea no matter how good it is. He had to change the transmission fluid at like 20k miles because it was black, due to Chevy not designing a transmission big enough to hold more than a few quarts. I'm not holding my breath on his cruze beating my car lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yikes. Sounds like your friend should invest in an extended warranty.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> Yikes. Sounds like your friend should invest in an extended warranty.


I've tried to tell him, he has used amsoil like twice in his car and he is a believer now. Oh well. He will learn. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

WoodTick007 said:


> Is your 45-70 ported? What scope do you have on it? Just curious as to your shooting range.... Will that rifle shoot out to 150-200 yards and hold a decent grouping? Nice picture.


No ports on barrel, recoil not bad with factory loads, I put a limb saver recoil pad on it that helps a lot. Scope is leverevolution from cabelas, it has extra aiming points out to 300 yds. that are calibrated to hornandy leverevolution 325 gr factory ammo. It shoots very well, not uncommon to have two holes touching at a 100 yds. Middle 200 yd aiming point is right on at 200, I've never tried it at 300. One draw back is for aiming points to be on at 200 and 300 scope has to be on 9 power and it's not real clear on 9. Might not be best gun for here (bought it to use when I lived in Alaska) but I sure like it. Can get quite a bit more power out of it if you reload or use buffalo bore ammo.
Thanks.


----------



## Logger nate

cantoo said:


> Well fellas, I think I'm finally back among the living. Last Sunday I started to get a sore throat. By Tuesday at noon I had to come home because I was coughing and spitting up crap so bad. By Tuesday night I couldn't even get out of bed by myself. Spent 2 1/2 days in bed or 20' from it on the toilet or laying on the cold vinyl floor. Went to work Friday morning for 2 hours and spent most of it laying on my office floor where no one could see me until I had enough strength to make it to my truck to go home. Stopped halfway and puked my guts out on the side of the road. Went to the hospital on Saturday morning and my throat is screwed strep throat, took xrays of my lungs and a bit of fluid plus a lot of gas buildup. Got the medication and went back to bed. Spent Saturday and Sunday morning in bed. Today while my wife was away I crawled outside, stacked a facecord of wood ( had to sit down 3 times) pouring out sweat then freezing, hooked my trailer onto my work truck and then went back in and crashed for 3 hours until she got home. Dogs went nuts when she got home so had enough time to get up and make it look like I was fine. My throat is still tough and I'm coughing every few minutes but there is no way I'm going to last in bed 1 more day. I figure I lost around 15 lbs since Monday. Today was the 1st time I've had much to eat since last Monday. Yesterday and today were perfect days to be in the bush and I was laying around on my azz. I have a throat specialist appointment next month to hopefully see what the cause is. I get strep throat every 5 to 6 weeks almost like clockwork but this time the flu came with it and it knocked the crap out of me.


Dang! Sounds like the "man flue" I had, hope they figure out what's wrong and your back to normal soon.


----------



## tnichols

Picture of a 2/3 load is just the tops out of a dead standing oak. My favorite part is yet to come (the main limbs and stem).


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> *Oil thread!*
> 
> Philbert


----------



## chipper1

tnichols said:


> View attachment 539849
> View attachment 539846
> Picture of a 2/3 load is just the tops out of a dead standing oak. My favorite part is yet to come (the main limbs and stem).


Nice looking load tnichols.
Gotta like dead standing oak .
Burning a bit of white oak and black locust right now .
Kind of a shame in this warm of weather. I was doing some cleaning up around the wood pile and getting some wood ready to sell and found the black locust in there and didn't have the strength to let it go and I ended up bringing it right into the house lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Well when I was scrounging this oakView attachment 539755
> My buddy was getting this behind my houseView attachment 539756



Nice scrounge(s)! Wow, look at all those trees. When you try to walk in the woods, do you get stuck between them?


----------



## Cowboy254

Minor work on the bluegum today as there wasn't a lot of time. Picked up a trailer load but mostly I was pretty knackered after spending nearly 8 hours yesterday on the scrounge for a fairly meagre but high BTU return. I did cut a couple of discs off the trunk but there was an annoying branch at the base half buried in the ground that made things a bit awkward. I put the carbide chain back on the 460 to carefully cut through. 




Then I couldn't move the branch which I had to shift before I could move the big round and the stupid thing was half buried in dirt through most of its length so I didn't want to even use the half-buggered carbide chain on it. If only there was some other device that could move the log for me (other than a tractor that I don't possess. Hang on, the lady farmer has one. I could ask if I could borrow it, along with everything else. Anyway....). 




Yay, the woodchuck came in handy and I was able to move the round once the branch was out of the way. No wonder I couldn't move it by hand, apart from being half buried, it had a branch stub buried further. Still took a fair bit of heaving but got there in the end. 

Limby's still kicking goals. The workhorse is sitting demurely in the background but also did some great work for me today.


----------



## Cowboy254

When I was sixteen, I went to the USA (NH) on a skiing exchange type program. It was good fun, had two months over there, enjoyed some wonderful hospitality, trained hard, met a few girls, you know the sort of thing. I loved America. I was from Melbourne which had about 3 million denizens at the time. We used to tell the Americans that we had kangaroos hopping around in the back yard at home and they'd believe us. Hahaha, funny old Americans, they'd believe anything, who'd believe we had kangaroos hopping around in the back yard, whatta they think we are, that's just crazy  etcetera.

Here's this afternoon's pic out the window (yeah, that's my puny trailer)...




Ok, so it's possibly those Americans weren't so silly after all. Also possible that 16 year old Cowboy254 didn't know much either. Pfft, city boy.  . It's also possible that I've grown up in the intervening 25 years. Maybe. Plus, I now have chainsaws. 

Kangaroos are also delicious, pity you're not allowed to shoot them. I'd never have to buy meat again, we have 20+ hoppies out the front some days in winter .

Edit: Now that I look at it, the grass could use a mow. Been too busy scrounging, the grass can wait.


----------



## WoodTick007

tpence2177 said:


> Almost no point in changing it at that burn rate lol. He wants to bet me that his cruze will last longer than my Camry because he uses amsoil. I told him poor engineering can't be fixed no matter how good of oil he uses. Taking oil to 15k in a turbo motor sounds like a terrible idea no matter how good it is. He had to change the transmission fluid at like 20k miles because it was black, due to Chevy not designing a transmission big enough to hold more than a few quarts. I'm not holding my breath on his cruze beating my car lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What makes your buddy believe that a gm cruz will last 300k miles like a toyota or honda? Is he on medical marijuana? 
Not gonna happen. . . no way, no how. . . PERIOD!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177

WoodTick007 said:


> What makes your buddy believe that a gm cruz will last 300k miles like a toyota or honda? Is he on medical marijuana?
> Not gonna happen. . . no way, no how. . . PERIOD!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


He does this every time he gets a car. I just keep driving my Camry and he just keeps trading and getting something new lol. Plus my Camry has a lifetime powertrain warranty that I'm planning on keeping it long enough to use [emoji41]

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

It is said confession is good for the soul. 
Here goes, I left a couple really ugly stumps Saturday.
When do I start feeling better?


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

jr27236 said:


> Neither do bears. You have nothing to worry about. Lol


What about Bigfoot? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I dont believe in those 3000mile oil changes. Never have. My favorite work car model since back in the 80's has always been a ford escort. I changed the oil every 5000miles and put 250,000-300,000 on ever one of them. Brakes and tires and a occassional timing belt and one water pump in 30 years. My last escort, zx2, had 289,000 miles on it when I gave it to my son and it has way over 300,000 miles on it now. 36mpg, uses no oil. Of course all those miles where interstate miles, not the crank it up and run to the store and back miles.


----------



## MustangMike

With conventional oil, which would break down, 2,500 or 3,000 was a good recommended change interval. With synthetic oil, 5,000 or 10,000 is no problem, and on some cars in the past I went 15,000 on a regular basis, and got over 250,000 on the car before the crank key on the crank gave out (I was rough on it, was a 92 T-Bird SC, and I went through the divorce then). That was my first independent suspension car.


----------



## svk

Hunting to mix oil to crankcase oil! 

I think 5000 miles on a change is fine for regular vehicles. If I had a high performance car I'd probably change it sooner.

I change my wood truck twice a year. 5w-30 in late fall and then 10w-40 in spring.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> It is said confession is good for the soul.
> Here goes, I left a couple really ugly stumps Saturday.
> When do I start feeling better?


Confession is not enough, but true repentance will be combined with penance . You need to go back cut/noodle them up into manageable chunks and give them away to someone in need, then let us know how you feel .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice scrounge(s)! Wow, look at all those trees. When you try to walk in the woods, do you get stuck between them?


Silly Australian, off course you don't get stuck, you learn to walk in there turned sideways, unless that is you are wider that way, but I'm guessing your not . 


Cowboy254 said:


> Minor work on the bluegum today as there wasn't a lot of time. Picked up a trailer load but mostly I was pretty knackered after spending nearly 8 hours yesterday on the scrounge for a fairly meagre but high BTU return. I did cut a couple of discs off the trunk but there was an annoying branch at the base half buried in the ground that made things a bit awkward. I put the carbide chain back on the 460 to carefully cut through.
> 
> View attachment 539866
> 
> 
> Then I couldn't move the branch which I had to shift before I could move the big round and the stupid thing was half buried in dirt through most of its length so I didn't want to even use the half-buggered carbide chain on it. If only there was some other device that could move the log for me (other than a tractor that I don't possess. Hang on, the lady farmer has one. I could ask if I could borrow it, along with everything else. Anyway....).
> 
> View attachment 539868
> 
> 
> Yay, the woodchuck came in handy and I was able to move the round once the branch was out of the way. No wonder I couldn't move it by hand, apart from being half buried, it had a branch stub buried further. Still took a fair bit of heaving but got there in the end.
> 
> Limby's still kicking goals. The workhorse is sitting demurely in the background but also did some great work for me today.
> 
> View attachment 539870


Awesome pictures, it sure is some nice country were your at.
Man it's good to be back home and on my laptop, your pictures are beautiful, not so much on my little smart phone.
That "little" branch looks pretty big seeing it in the picture with the 661(Limby) and the 460(Twigy ?) in the background. 

Do the termites eat on homes there too, or just the wood out in the open. 


Cowboy254 said:


> When I was sixteen, I went to the USA (NH) on a skiing exchange type program. It was good fun, had two months over there, enjoyed some wonderful hospitality, trained hard, met a few girls, you know the sort of thing. I loved America. I was from Melbourne which had about 3 million denizens at the time. We used to tell the Americans that we had kangaroos hopping around in the back yard at home and they'd believe us. Hahaha, funny old Americans, they'd believe anything, who'd believe we had kangaroos hopping around in the back yard, whatta they think we are, that's just crazy  etcetera.
> 
> Here's this afternoon's pic out the window (yeah, that's my puny trailer)...
> 
> View attachment 539881
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's possibly those Americans weren't so silly after all. Also possible that 16 year old Cowboy254 didn't know much either. Pfft, city boy.  . It's also possible that I've grown up in the intervening 25 years. Maybe. Plus, I now have chainsaws.
> 
> Kangaroos are also delicious, pity you're not allowed to shoot them. I'd never have to buy meat again, we have 20+ hoppies out the front some days in winter .
> 
> Edit: Now that I look at it, the grass could use a mow. Been too busy scrounging, the grass can wait.


Were did you go when you were here. I met many Australians While skiing in BC at Whistler Blackcomb, very nice folks. 

Dang your old .

Don't worry about the grass, you've got more important matters to take care of.


----------



## tpence2177

Looks like we will finally be getting some rain after almost 70 days of no rain. Weather man said we could get 3 inches in 2 days. Looks like no scrounging this weekend. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Hunting to mix oil to crankcase oil!
> 
> I think 5000 miles on a change is fine for regular vehicles. If I had a high performance car I'd probably change it sooner.
> 
> I change my wood truck twice a year. 5w-30 in late fall and then 10w-40 in spring.


We are still hunting over here. Spent some time in the double wide stand this morning with fs. We had some early action but it has been slow since then. Hoping it cranks back up at the end of the day.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Silly Australian, off course you don't get stuck, you learn to walk in there turned sideways, unless that is you are wider that way, but I'm guessing your not .
> 
> Awesome pictures, it sure is some nice country were your at.
> Man it's good to be back home and on my laptop, your pictures are beautiful, not so much on my little smart phone.
> That "little" branch looks pretty big seeing it in the picture with the 661(Limby) and the 460(Twigy ?) in the background.
> 
> Do the termites eat on homes there too, or just the wood out in the open.
> 
> Were did you go when you were here. I met many Australians While skiing in BC at Whistler Blackcomb, very nice folks.
> 
> Dang your old .
> 
> Don't worry about the grass, you've got more important matters to take care of.



Ha! Not sure I want to find out which way I'm wider. Being on the scrounge most days for the last couple of weeks hasn't done me any harm in that respect.

I've been to the US several times. The people I was billeted with the first time became great friends of my family and their daughter, then nine years old, eventually came out to OZ and ended up married to my brother-in-law. So I've been back there a few times, that was New Hampshire. I did my post-grad down in Austin TX and have also been skiing at Lake Tahoe. Always enjoyed my trips over there.

Our termites do chow down on our houses, it's one of my fears with a mostly timber house. I'm pretty careful with the wood I bring home to make sure there aren't any/many in it, and the wood shed is about 20m from the house for that reason. Some of the wood I brought home this time has termites in it and by splitting it up next to the meat ant nest, they'll be all over it and clear out any termite that falls out or sticks its head out to have a look around. I'll stack that out in the open near the ant nest and burn it first next winter.


----------



## cantoo

I snuck out and loaded a load of firewood after I got home from work tonight, almost killed me but I did it. I've already had my tonsils out when I was a kid. My problem starts with my Uvula, yah ya smart azzes check the spelling it's spelt right, I'm a dude. It's that flappy thing that hangs in the back of your throat, not the lady parts one, mine gets infected easily and I end up losing my voice and having coughing fits. Can't simply cut it off either because it helps with speech. My wife is suggesting they just cut it off, says she's heard everything she wants to from me anyway. 9 hour drive tomorrow to deliver a house so we'll see how I make out. My lovely wife is riding shotgun with me in case I collapse. Got plans to head back to the bush on sunday to do some hauling.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I snuck out and loaded a load of firewood after I got home from work tonight, almost killed me but I did it. I've already had my tonsils out when I was a kid. My problem starts with my Uvula, yah ya smart azzes check the spelling it's spelt right, I'm a dude. It's that flappy thing that hangs in the back of your throat, not the lady parts one, mine gets infected easily and I end up losing my voice and having coughing fits. Can't simply cut it off either because it helps with speech. My wife is suggesting they just cut it off, says she's heard everything she wants to from me anyway. 9 hour drive tomorrow to deliver a house so we'll see how I make out. My lovely wife is riding shotgun with me in case I collapse. Got plans to head back to the bush on sunday to do some hauling.


In other words the "hangey ball" in your throat. I've had that get infected a few times and it's no fun. More or less get a canker sore back in there and if you are a snorer (I'm a world class snoring champ) it makes it even worse.


----------



## MustangMike

We had the tenderloin from the 8 pt for dinner tonight, delicious!!! Wish there was more of it, but at least the ones from this guy were about twice the size of what does have!

Pulled the tenderloins the day after I got him, but just finished butchering the rest of him today. Seems to take longer every time I do it! I de bone everything, cut off all the fat & gristle, so it is a lengthy process. I will pass some of it through the grinder, but I figure ground gristle will still taste like gristle!

Best of luck to you NA, I'm pulling for ya. Hunting is so unpredictable. This year was pretty rewarding, but I have also had my share of very frustrating years. I will still likely get back out in MZ season, having trouble getting motivated to go out earlier knowing I can only take a doe.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Dang your old .



Hey, watch that, what do you know about that!


----------



## WoodTick007

He said "Uvula". . . Uvula. Nuff said?


----------



## cantoo

WoodTick007, I'd rather have the bag hanging in the back of my throat than having one hang in front of my throat.


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey @svk how do you like that 241 I am lookin at getting a new limbing saw my old stihl 009l is getting alittle tired and wondering how they run. I'm not sure if it ok or if I should get a 261. Figured I'd ask someone who has one


----------



## JustJeff

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey @svk how do you like that 241 I am lookin at getting a new limbing saw my old stihl 009l is getting alittle tired and wondering how they run. I'm not sure if it ok or if I should get a 261. Figured I'd ask someone who has one


Get a dolmar 7900 with a 28" bar. Lol. That's the end result of any chainsaw question on arboristsite!


----------



## Plowboy83

Wood Nazi said:


> Get a dolmar 7900 with a 28" bar. Lol. That's the end result of any chainsaw question on arboristsite!


lol I already have a 066 ported and a 044/046 hybrid I sure wish there was a dolmar dealer within a 100 miles I would like to try something different they seem to be good saws from what I have read. I just looking for something light and has decent power


----------



## NGaMountains

tpence2177 said:


> Looks like we will finally be getting some rain after almost 70 days of no rain. Weather man said we could get 3 inches in 2 days. Looks like no scrounging this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



You're probably already wet over there in Alabama, congrats! T minus two hours to moisture here in North Georgia!


----------



## tpence2177

NGaMountains said:


> You're probably already wet over there in Alabama, congrats! T minus two hours to moisture here in North Georgia!


Thanks we got a good soaking and should be getting round two here soon. Lots of downed trees from the pressure changes today in our area. I guess I may be scrounging after all [emoji41]

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hope the rain hits those fires in Gatlinburg.


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey @svk how do you like that 241 I am lookin at getting a new limbing saw my old stihl 009l is getting alittle tired and wondering how they run. I'm not sure if it ok or if I should get a 261. Figured I'd ask someone who has one


It's a nice light saw. Runs well and idles great with the Mtronic.

I'm only about 3 tanks in to it so I'd assume there's more power to be had in the next dozen tankfuls.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother loves his 241, and I have seen many more positive than negative on it. In fact, the only negative seems to be the price. But like my Dad used to say, quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten.

For the life of me, I can't remember what I paid for my 044, but I still love running it! I could likely sell it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> lol I already have a 066 ported and a 044/046 hybrid I sure wish there was a dolmar dealer within a 100 miles I would like to try something different they seem to be good saws from what I have read. I just looking for something light and has decent power


What other saws do you already have, and to keep it thread related, for scrounging lol.
I enjoy mine for the short time I have used it, it has a 16 on it and I'm looking forward to running a 14 on it also.
I may be selling mine as I have a ported 2145, 2152 and 2 346's(theres some of the husky for you @nomad_archer, and I had another one I had just bought and forgot about in the truck that night when I did my ratio ) as well as the ms200rear handle and the ms201 rear handle. It all depends on what sells, but I wouldn't mind keeping the 241 as it is a fun little saw.
I was at a buddies and he had a little ms251 and they were telling me how great it was, and in comparison to the craftsman they had there also it was a sweet saw lol. I was looking forward to running it as it had the picco chain on it and I have never run a 251/250, but just given a few guys a hard time about them/ms250 @farmer steve @PhilMcWoody .
He said give it a try and I picked it up and noticed it had a brand new chain, then I also noticed it was on backwards lol.
I figured that was an indication I should show them how the 241 compared since they said it was a lesser model because it was a 241 and they had the 251 . They were impressed that that "smaller" saw could cut so well.
I told him just think ... yours could cut almost that well if you put the chain on right . 

I think @dancan has one, and so does @CaseyForrest with a 12" bar.


----------



## Cowboy254

DAMMIT LIMBY, DON'T YOU DARE START THAT SH!T AGAIN! Keep doing that and I'll kick your arse! Why can't you be more like your brother? Go and sit over there and think about what you've done!




I had noodled 7 or 8 big (30+ inch) rounds of termity peppermint with Limby which didn't take long. Didn't miss a beat. 

Here's the load this evening, haven't got around to unloading it yet. That's the last of the peppermint I have cut so it's just the big bluegum only now. When I finish that, I'll find other trees and keep going until either we go on holidays or the Aussie summer finally arrives and puts an abrupt end to all scrounging. So far, we've had a couple of days into the low 30s (C) but they've mostly been mid 20s, very pleasant. 




Right, now where was I? Ah yes. I then go around to the bluegum to get cracking into the trunk of this ancient, high BTU monster. Limby won't start. Floods, smell of fuel. Hmm. Dry off spark plug, clear cylinder, put back together. Good pull. Turns over a couple of times and stops. More pulls. Won't start. Floods, smell of fuel. And so on. Just like before. One more chance, tomorrow Limby. Keep doing this and even the MS310 will be above you on the pecking order. 

At least someone still works, my new favourite saw  (which happens to be my old favourite saw). 




Then, just in case the day hasn't been hard enough and it's time to turn in for a bit of slap and tickle, look who wants to make it a threesome.




Does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## CaseyForrest

The world would burn if that happened to more than a few people.


----------



## Cowboy254

CaseyForrest said:


> The world would burn if that happened to more than a few people.



I get the impression you're not into spiders.


----------



## dancan

No leash law for pets down there ?
Hey Cowboy254 , didn't you saw time was short on that property ?
Can you haul and stage the logs in an area and have trucked to your place to process later ?
MS241 , yup I've got gallons run through mine , great saw for the type of cutting I do .


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> I get the impression you're not into spiders.


Ever seen a grown man cry?

That's me. 

sent from a field


----------



## MustangMike

If a MTronic saw gets hard to start, put it in the Run (Not Start) position and hold the trigger down, then pull the cord. You may need to use a foot to hold it, but it will start. It is usually good to let them idle for a few seconds before shutting them down, helps to reset something.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

MustangMike said:


> It is usually good to let them idle for a few seconds before shutting them down, helps to reset something.


Thank you very much!


----------



## woodcut70

Its was a beast! Lots of fun cutting. 



Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538234
> View attachment 538232
> View attachment 538233
> View attachment 538232
> 
> Here's a pics of my big buddy @woodcut70 cleaning up the brush before we dropped her he's a big boy 6'4 and 350





Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 538234
> View attachment 538232
> View attachment 538233
> View attachment 538232
> 
> Here's a pics of my big buddy @woodcut70 cleaning up the brush before we dropped her he's a big boy 6'4 and 350


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> @CaseyForrest with a 12" bar.



Yes I do. And that thing is a ripper with ole shorty on it. 

I'm more impressed with the 241 than I was with the 261. 261 just left me "blah" running a 16" bar with 3/8 chain. Maybe it would have done better with some picco or .325

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

MustangMike said:


> If a MTronic saw gets hard to start, put it in the Run (Not Start) position and hold the trigger down, then pull the cord. You may need to use a foot to hold it, but it will start. It is usually good to let them idle for a few seconds before shutting them down, helps to reset something.


Thanks for the tip. The only one of mine that doesn't pop pretty quick is the 441. But it always starts. Hasn't been back to the dealer since I bought it. 

I always let my saws idle before shutting them off to get rid of some heat. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk

Do you other MT owners notice it takes a few pulls to start it cold? Seems it takes a couple pulls to "energize" things and then once it fires it is usually ready to rip.


----------



## hardpan

cantoo said:


> I snuck out and loaded a load of firewood after I got home from work tonight, almost killed me but I did it. I've already had my tonsils out when I was a kid. My problem starts with my Uvula, yah ya smart azzes check the spelling it's spelt right, I'm a dude. It's that flappy thing that hangs in the back of your throat, not the lady parts one, mine gets infected easily and I end up losing my voice and having coughing fits. Can't simply cut it off either because it helps with speech. My wife is suggesting they just cut it off, says she's heard everything she wants to from me anyway. 9 hour drive tomorrow to deliver a house so we'll see how I make out. My lovely wife is riding shotgun with me in case I collapse. Got plans to head back to the bush on sunday to do some hauling.



Yep, the Uvala can be a pita. Mine was oversized and when infected it layed on the back of my tongue, a constant cause of soar throat and a gagging feeling. 10 years ago I had it removed by laser and not a soar throat since even though I still have my tonsils. The recovery from that surgery is not a lot of fun. The back of my mouth and throat looked like I had tried to swallow a torch. I could not eat a crumb of solid food for 9 days and it hurt like hell to swallow water of broth. I don't know why such a large area was burned, maybe the surgeon dropped the laser tool in my mouth or had it set on "napalm". LOL. After you have it done you will be the life of the party because you will talk like Donald Duck and after your friends are done laughing they will respond in the voices of other Walt Disney characters. Just kidding, it did not change my speech at all! The only slight negative effect is I very infrequently will gag a little while eating but it seems I have mostly self trained away from that situation. Apparently the uvala acts as a feeler when food approaches the throat. The bottom line is I wish I would have done it 20 years earlier. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Usually no more than 3. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Yep, the Uvala can be a pita. Mine was oversized and when infected it layed on the back of my tongue, a constant cause of soar throat and a gagging feeling. 10 years ago I had it removed by laser and not a soar throat since even though I still have my tonsils. The recovery from that surgery is not a lot of fun. The back of my mouth and throat looked like I had tried to swallow a torch. I could not eat a crumb of solid food for 9 days and it hurt like hell to swallow water of broth. I don't know why such a large area was burned, maybe the surgeon dropped the laser tool in my mouth or had it set on "napalm". LOL. After you have it done you will be the life of the party because you will talk like Donald Duck and after your friends are done laughing they will respond in the voices of other Walt Disney characters. Just kidding, it did not change my speech at all! The only slight negative effect is I very infrequently will gag a little while eating but it seems I have mostly self trained away from that situation. Apparently the uvala acts as a feeler when food approaches the throat. The bottom line is I wish I would have done it 20 years earlier. No regrets whatsoever.


I had tons of sore throats as a kid. This was back in the 80's when doctors had decided that tonsils shouldn't come out versus removing them on everyone like they had previously for years and years.

In my late 20's I looked at having them removed but the doctor said that the healing is much slower and more painful for adults but I could go forward with it if I wanted. I didn't and (knock on wood) I haven't had as many problems since.

The crypts in my tonsils do collect lots of stuff especially grit and that stuff tastes terrible. Spicy food helps get it out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, was thinking it's a bit to hot to be cutting this time of the year but guess your still getting the edge of some of those cold fronts.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Do you other MT owners notice it takes a few pulls to start it cold? Seems it takes a couple pulls to "energize" things and then once it fires it is usually ready to rip.



The 661 is the only MTronic saw I have and from new it would start first pull almost every time until it started having "issues".



MustangMike said:


> If a MTronic saw gets hard to start, put it in the Run (Not Start) position and hold the trigger down, then pull the cord. You may need to use a foot to hold it, but it will start. It is usually good to let them idle for a few seconds before shutting them down, helps to reset something.



Mike, that's a great tip! No doubt I'll have an opportunity to try it out today and I'll report back. You might have just saved Limby from copping a severe beating . When I bought it, the rep said that if it wasn't running quite right, to start it and let it idle for one minute then shut it off and it would re-tune itself. That's all cool but not much use if you can't start it in the first place. Thanks to you, I now have a plan. 



Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy, was thinking it's a bit to hot to be cutting this time of the year but guess your still getting the edge of some of those cold fronts.



Right on both counts, Jeff. It's not my favourite time of the year to be scrounging but time is of the essence and this sort of opportunity won't come along again for a while. It's certainly warmer than I'd like but I can cope with an hour or two most days - which is about all the time I have anyway.



dancan said:


> No leash law for pets down there ?
> Hey Cowboy254 , didn't you saw time was short on that property ?
> Can you haul and stage the logs in an area and have trucked to your place to process later ?
> MS241 , yup I've got gallons run through mine , great saw for the type of cutting I do .



G'day Dan, it'd be nice to be able to do that but I don't think it's feasible. Apart from the whole problem of not having the gear to do it and having to employ someone to do it (which might test the friendship with the lady farmer and probably make it so expensive that I might as well just buy the wood), the terrain makes it prohibitive. The rains this year washed out all but one of the creek crossings that get you to the bulk of the trees and the only one left has a very steep ramp and tight turn at the top that even this puny trailer only just gets around. It'd be nice, but it's all too hard. Just have to scrounge the old-fashioned way.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes I do. And that thing is a ripper with ole shorty on it.
> 
> I'm more impressed with the 241 than I was with the 261. 261 just left me "blah" running a 16" bar with 3/8 chain. Maybe it would have done better with some picco or .325
> 
> sent from a field


I have a 14" B&C if you ever want to try it out.
Mine has a 16 on it, but it seems like it's a bit shorter than the 16 on my 2145, I will have to measure them to see now.
I like to run a short bar, but having at least one 50cc saw set up with an 18 is nice for the reach, and then another with a 16 for bucking up smaller stuff I don't have to reach for.
What bar do you run on your 441, I ran a 24 most times. I really enjoyed running the 441 as it was a very smooth saw, and I still like the exhaust note. It seems most of the autotune /mtronic saws have a similar sound, and I like it, music to my ears .
How is the big city scrounge coming along.

I'm not sure if I'm coming down with some sort of an internet virus I got from you guys or someone in the GMT, but since I went to the Chiropractor today I've had a headache , maybe I should have my uvula looked at, "open up and say ". Seriously one of the oddest scrounging wood thread conversations I've ever seen here lol. I've had many problems with all the above as well though, sorry yous guys are having to deal with it all, @cantoo hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Ha! Not sure I want to find out which way I'm wider. Being on the scrounge most days for the last couple of weeks hasn't done me any harm in that respect.
> 
> I've been to the US several times. The people I was billeted with the first time became great friends of my family and their daughter, then nine years old, eventually came out to OZ and ended up married to my brother-in-law. So I've been back there a few times, that was New Hampshire. I did my post-grad down in Austin TX and have also been skiing at Lake Tahoe. Always enjoyed my trips over there.
> 
> Our termites do chow down on our houses, it's one of my fears with a mostly timber house. I'm pretty careful with the wood I bring home to make sure there aren't any/many in it, and the wood shed is about 20m from the house for that reason. Some of the wood I brought home this time has termites in it and by splitting it up next to the meat ant nest, they'll be all over it and clear out any termite that falls out or sticks its head out to have a look around. I'll stack that out in the open near the ant nest and burn it first next winter.


LOL. I was looking out back today and I was thinking about this. I bet you couldn't fire a rifle from my house straight into the woods and have a round go much farther than 100yds with out aiming for a slot carefully, there are just to many trees, I really like it here .

That is a cool story about your now SIL (or whatever she would be), little did they know how they were serving your needs and hers were being met at the same time, I like that.
Skiing at Lake Tahoe sounds like a nice time, you sure got round as a teen, your very fortunate .

That's cool how the meat ants eat them right up .
I keep my trusty little torch by the hydraulic splitter or near when splitting by hand and when I see ant's come out of them I torch them all. My son really likes to help with this part, but can get a little crazy with the torch and will be burning any single ant on the splitter or what ever, like my pants . He's getting better and realizes there are consequences like not getting to use the torch that help him to focus . Sorry I don't have a picture of him burning my leg, but here's the little torch I use.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I have a 14" B&C if you ever want to try it out.
> Mine has a 16 on it, but it seems like it's a bit shorter than the 16 on my 2145, I will have to measure them to see now.
> I like to run a short bar, but having at least one 50cc saw set up with an 18 is nice for the reach, and then another with a 16 for bucking up smaller stuff I don't have to reach for.
> What bar do you run on your 441, I ran a 24 most times. I really enjoyed running the 441 as it was a very smooth saw, and I still like the exhaust note. It seems most of the autotune /mtronic saws have a similar sound, and I like it, music to my ears .
> How is the big city scrounge coming along.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm coming down with some sort of an internet virus I got from you guys or someone in the GMT, but since I went to the Chiropractor today I've had a headache , maybe I should have my uvula looked at, "open up and say ". Seriously one of the oddest scrounging wood thread conversations I've ever seen here lol. I've had many problems with all the above as well though, sorry yous guys are having to deal with it all, @cantoo hope you feel better soon.


Can't wait to try mine with the 12" and some sharp PS. 

We like short bars and sharp chain!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

svk said:


> Can't wait to try mine with the 12" and some sharp PS.
> 
> We like short bars and sharp chain!
> 
> View attachment 540164
> View attachment 540165



Holy crap. With that little 12", you could lower the rakers to like .050 or more and still have enough guts to pull it. That needs a race filed chain on it for sure.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Can't wait to try mine with the 12" and some sharp PS.
> 
> We like short bars and sharp chain!
> 
> View attachment 540164
> View attachment 540165


Looks fun, just need a smooth bumper and to lose the spike.
Is that a 16 on the 562 .
You know I like to give you a hard time about all the 16" B&C, but they are fun to play with like that for sure. I was thinking of getting a few large mount 18"x.058 for the 2166 or the 272. We'll see if I get them since I already should the 272 and I'm thinking the 2166 will be gone shortly, but It would be pretty cool to have them around wether it sells or not. 
Do you want one for the 2186 .


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> What bar do you run on your 441, I ran a 24 most times.



Usually a 20". Now that I have a 661 sitting in the stable, anything over 20" will go on it.


----------



## cantoo

Princess Auto today. Log cart Reg $ 220, was $35 on clearance, got a ramp too Reg $140, was $56 before taxes.


----------



## tpence2177

cantoo said:


> Princess Auto today. Log cart Reg $ 220, was $35 on clearance, got a ramp too Reg $140, was $56 before taxes.
> View attachment 540237
> View attachment 540238


Wow that's awesome I wish I could find some deals on a log cart!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks fun, just need a smooth bumper and to lose the spike.
> Is that a 16 on the 562 .
> You know I like to give you a hard time about all the 16" B&C, but they are fun to play with like that for sure. I was thinking of getting a few large mount 18"x.058 for the 2166 or the 272. We'll see if I get them since I already should the 272 and I'm thinking the 2166 will be gone shortly, but It would be pretty cool to have them around wether it sells or not.
> Do you want one for the 2186 .


I have one 16" large husky I pass around. That's what was on the 562 in that pic. 

Since most of the trees I cut are right at the 16" diameter range I like the 16 because it keeps the tip out of dirt or rocks. If I'm cutting a larger tree I'll use the 20, 24, or 28 inch bar to drop them and start bucking from the base up. 

Some folks say bar length doesn't matter but to me I seem to feel a difference.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Usually a 20". Now that I have a 661 sitting in the stable, anything over 20" will go on it.


Nice. What big bars do you run on that beast.


svk said:


> I have one 16" large husky I pass around. That's what was on the 562 in that pic.
> 
> Since most of the trees I cut are right at the 16" diameter range I like the 16 because it keeps the tip out of dirt or rocks. If I'm cutting a larger tree I'll use the 20, 24, or 28 inch bar to drop them and start bucking from the base up.
> 
> Some folks say bar length doesn't matter but to me I seem to feel a difference.


Ok, my bad, I still just can't get it thru my head that that is a large mount saw. I hope I remember that if I ever got to buy one. Maybe I just better go get those 18" bars just in case, besides I have like 8-3/8"x.058 chains that would go right on them .
I've been passing the 16" small mount around a bit and it is a lot of fun.

I get that it's easy enough to reach over top a bit to make it a bit smaller bite as you come back down the front when bucking anyway. I like an 18 for the reach when limbing and when bucking smaller stuff on the ground as I don't need to bend over as much as with the 16. That little bit makes all the difference on my back. The 16 is also nice when working on the log pile as I'm not bending over as much and I won't be hitting other logs as much. I have a 28 on the way for the 461/660 and I'm looking forward to that as the 36 is to long most times and the 24 is to short to waste breaking out on a 660 when I have a bunch of 70cc saws that have no problem with a 24. Hopefully the 28 will bridge the gap.

Not sure who would say that or why.


----------



## MustangMike

My MTronic saw usually starts in about as many pulls as it takes my other saws to pop.

The reset procedure I have used (and I have seen various versions, but this seems to work): Start saw in "Start", and let it idle in Start for 90 sec (min 60). Shut the saw down. Start saw in "Run" position and let idle for 90 seconds, and shut it down. Start saw in "Run" position and cut several good sized rounds.

I would not do the reset unless the saw does not clear itself up after a few more sessions. MTronic learns & remembers things.

Hey, I didn't even know I had one of them UV things in my throat!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I have a 28 on the way for the 461/660



I really like my 28" "light" bar, but they are not cheap! The 28" is only a bit longer than the 24. In reality, instead of calling the 24" bar a 25" bar (which they now do), they should have called the 28" bar a 27" bar.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My MTronic saw usually starts in about as many pulls as it takes my other saws to pop.
> 
> The reset procedure I have used (and I have seen various versions, but this seems to work): Start saw in "Start", and let it idle in Start for 90 sec (min 60). Shut the saw down. Start saw in "Run" position and let idle for 90 seconds, and shut it down. Start saw in "Run" position and cut several good sized rounds.
> 
> I would not do the reset unless the saw does not clear itself up after a few more sessions. MTronic learns & remembers things.
> 
> Hey, I didn't even know I had one of them UV things in my throat!


What you doing up so late Mike.
Which mtronic saw do you have.
I've had the 441 and now the 241 and I have liked both. I have had the 550 in the autotune and the 555. The only one that ever acted strange was the 550 and it just stumbled a bit and then it was fine and it also stalled a few times. I sold it which had nothing to do with that and the guy says he loves it and I told him it did that before he bought it and he said it's never done it to him. It was a later model saw so it should have had no problems as some of the earlier ones did.


MustangMike said:


> I really like my 28" "light" bar, but they are not cheap! The 28" is only a bit longer than the 24. In reality, instead of calling the 24" bar a 25" bar (which they now do), they should have called the 28" bar a 27" bar.


To be honest I've never seen it before other than all wrapped up, it was a bonus deal in a saw purchase, so I will be happy lite or "heavy" lol.
I would like a small mount husky in one of the lightweight bars in an 18, and a 20 for my 044.


----------



## Cowboy254

Out to the farm again this morning. I loaded up the trailer first with previously cut stuff and even though it was only 8.45am, I was dripping sweat by the time it was done. As the morning went on, however, the temperature rose but the humidity dropped so it wasn't too bad when I pulled out the saws. I had a companion again today. You might have your stealthy Bobcats over there, but I had the Bobdog.




Bob's not very stealthy. Werf!




The 460 made that cut down the middle (below) last time but here's Limby posing this morning. 




It was the moment of truth. I still don't have a semi-chisel chain and the full chisel chain now has burrs pointing backwards on the cutters and I couldn't sharpen it effectively so I took it to my grinder guy to see if he can straighten it out. I put a brand spanking new carbide chain on Limby. Limby, please work. Don't make me beat you. 




Well that's a relief. All the same, Limby committed a minor crime yesterday. The sentence today: 2 hours hard labour. 




No Limby related hissy-fits today. We've also hit green wood in the trunk which speeds things up heaps. Cutting green bluegum is not a lot different to any other green hardwood but when dry it takes ages and wreaks destruction on chains. 




More pics to come...


----------



## Jeffkrib

I think your blue gum is not the same as our Sydney blue gum. The stuff around here is as red as red gum and not that dense, quite easy to cut. Loving the pics I think the guys are loving the landscape shots.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice wood everyone. Saw some deer and had a great tour of York Co the last two days with FS. It was lots of fun. I just wanted to say something about a package I am waiting for. The package used one of those UPS to the post office for local delivery options. Well the local post office got my package on 11/25 and instead of delivering it, they decided to send it Maryland. Apparently it is still in Maryland. Hopefully I will get it before the new year. On the plus side at least they are still tracking and it has not just disappeared.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking puppy there Coyboy!

Chipper, I have a very early 362-M (first one sold by my dealer, in fact I made them order it in from the warehouse when the Stihl rep was visiting).

For the 044/440, a Stihl 20" E bar is very light, use em all the time. The ES is a lot heavier, but the E is within about 2oz of the premium light weight bars that cost much, much more.


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> Nice. What big bars do you run on that beast.
> 
> Ok, my bad, I still just can't get it thru my head that that is a large mount saw. I hope I remember that if I ever got to buy one. Maybe I just better go get those 18" bars just in case, besides I have like 8-3/8"x.058 chains that would go right on them .
> I've been passing the 16" small mount around a bit and it is a lot of fun.
> 
> I get that it's easy enough to reach over top a bit to make it a bit smaller bite as you come back down the front when bucking anyway. I like an 18 for the reach when limbing and when bucking smaller stuff on the ground as I don't need to bend over as much as with the 16. That little bit makes all the difference on my back. The 16 is also nice when working on the log pile as I'm not bending over as much and I won't be hitting other logs as much. I have a 28 on the way for the 461/660 and I'm looking forward to that as the 36 is to long most times and the 24 is to short to waste breaking out on a 660 when I have a bunch of 70cc saws that have no problem with a 24. Hopefully the 28 will bridge the gap.
> 
> Not sure who would say that or why.



I have both 24 and 28 bars on my Dolmars.

The 28 does bridge the gap between the 32 and 24 and is no more unwieldy than the 24. No appreciable change in balance either.

I have found that my Dolmars "feel" heavier with a 20" bar compared to the 24 and up. I figure that's just do to balancing better with the 24 and 28.

The 32 is the sweet spot on my 394. Actually I have only run it with a 32 or 36. The 36 completely changed the balance for me so I just have it hanging on the wall just in case I need it for something large.

The 394 now wears a Tsumura Light. I really like the Tsumura/Total bars.



MustangMike said:


> Nice looking puppy there Coyboy!
> 
> Chipper, I have a very early 362-M (first one sold by my dealer, in fact I made them order it in from the warehouse when the Stihl rep was visiting).
> 
> For the 044/440, a Stihl 20" E bar is very light, use em all the time. The ES is a lot heavier, but the E is within about 2oz of the premium light weight bars that cost much, much more.



Mike have you checked out the Total Light bars? They are Tsumura bars that are branded Total. Imo, they are very reasonably priced for a very good lightweight bar.

ETA - Just checked out the prices for Stihl light bars on Baileys.

Screw that noise. The Total Lights are A LOT cheaper.


----------



## svk

I haven't made the jump to light bars yet. Too damn many saws to equip.

I keep an eye out for deals on the trading post and places like LCS and Baileys.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking puppy there Coyboy!
> 
> Chipper, I have a very early 362-M (first one sold by my dealer, in fact I made them order it in from the warehouse when the Stihl rep was visiting).
> 
> For the 044/440, a Stihl 20" E bar is very light, use em all the time. The ES is a lot heavier, but the E is within about 2oz of the premium light weight bars that cost much, much more.


Sure is some great looking wood, and it also looks as hard as can be, dang.

Know I remember, also it's right in your signature which I looked at last night .
Guess it's hard to look at a 362 when there are all the 044/460's in there .
I've never ran a 362c-m(would like to though ), but did have a 362 and thought it was a turd in stock form, but many saws are, even some of the best ones. The 310 is a great example of a farm ranch/plastic case one, 359 for the mid grade pro build "farm ranch", and even the 660 total pro big turd compared to an 066 at least in stock form.

I do run a 20" E on it many times as well as an 18"E or a 24" ES. I agree that the light bars are very costly, especially when I have E bars come thru the house on a normal basis and I don't even burn many of them up.


benp said:


> I have both 24 and 28 bars on my Dolmars.
> 
> The 28 does bridge the gap between the 32 and 24 and is no more unwieldy than the 24. No appreciable change in balance either.
> 
> I have found that my Dolmars "feel" heavier with a 20" bar compared to the 24 and up. I figure that's just do to balancing better with the 24 and 28.
> 
> The 32 is the sweet spot on my 394. Actually I have only run it with a 32 or 36. The 36 completely changed the balance for me so I just have it hanging on the wall just in case I need it for something large.
> 
> The 394 now wears a Tsumura Light. I really like the Tsumura/Total bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike have you checked out the Total Light bars? They are Tsumura bars that are branded Total. Imo, they are very reasonably priced for a very good lightweight bar.
> 
> ETA - Just checked out the prices for Stihl light bars on Baileys.
> 
> Screw that noise. The Total Lights are A LOT cheaper.


Good stuff Ben.
I wonder how much different the 28 is between the stills and the husky. As mike was saying the "25" in a stihl is a 24 in the husky, seems they are trying to compensate for something .
I would really like to get another 32 as I have at least one brand new chain and a couple used for it.
I totally get what your saying as far as the feel of being heavier. The 272 I just sold felt light compared to other saws with the 24 Tsumura on it, it's a well balanced saw and as @SawTroll would say with the outboard clutch it has very good balance, and he's right as it is not a 346 light saber, but it is an easy to wield 70cc saw even though it's heavier than some of the other options I have available.

The Tsumura 24" off a Jred, I don't think it will ever wear out. 


svk said:


> I haven't made the jump to light bars yet. Too damn many saws to equip.
> 
> I keep an eye out for deals on the trading post and places like LCS and Baileys.


I would like to get an 18" small mount in the lightweight just as something I want, I don't do that often and can't see myself doing it now, but I have been known to buy something take off the part I want and then resell it for what I initially paid .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I would like to get an 18" small mount in the lightweight just as something I want.



I really thought hard about getting a nice high end bar for my 550 when it came back from porting but chose to drop 40 bucks on an Oregon RSN and save the difference for more bars and chains.


----------



## MustangMike

From what I remember seeing, the Stihl light bars are about the lightest out there, and if you are running a long bar that is important.

Mark (mcobb2) may be able to give you some decent prices on the light bars. Why settle for second best?

My 28" light bar even balances well on an 044, but the 36" light is too front heavy on the 460s (even though they pull it well). I plan to put it on a ported 066 I'm getting through Randy.


----------



## LondonNeil

All this CAD and saw talk. I make do with just an MS180 and 14" bar with semi chisel pico chain. Okay okay...I'm not in your league, not dropping trees just processing stuff i scrounge up and only doing a couple of cord a year....i guess its right and proper you guys have more saws. carry on!


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> I make do with just an MS180 and 14" bar with semi chisel pico chain.


If that is what works for you, that is great! Still beats a dull handsaw . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I think your blue gum is not the same as our Sydney blue gum. The stuff around here is as red as red gum and not that dense, quite easy to cut. Loving the pics I think the guys are loving the landscape shots.



G'day Jeff, yes, you're right, they are a bit different. Southern bluegum (e.globulus) is a bit denser at 900kg/m vs Sydney bluegum (e.saligna) 850kg/m. The big difference is in the hardness when dry as they're similar-ish when green. Certainly extremely noticeable when I hit green wood in this tree compared to the bone-dry branches and upper trunk. There are a few eucalypts that are harder when dry, but e.globulus is up there and certainly the hardest in my area. Candlebarks grow next to the bluegums here and while they're both big eucalypts, e.globulus is twice as hard when dry.

For anyone interested, here are some stats for a few species:

Species, Green hardness (kN), Dry hardness (kN)
Southern bluegum, 7.3, 12
Sydney bluegum, 6.4, 9
River redgum (e.camaldulensis), 7.7, 10
Red ironbark (e.sideroxylon), 11, 13
Alpine ash (e.delegatensis), 4, 4.9
Candlebark (e.rubida), 5, 5.9
Sugar maple, 5.2, 7.3
White oak, 4.7, 6.0


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Jeff, yes, you're right, they are a bit different. Southern bluegum (e.globulus) is a bit denser at 900kg/m vs Sydney bluegum (e.saligna) 850kg/m. The big difference is in the hardness when dry as they're similar-ish when green. Certainly extremely noticeable when I hit green wood in this tree compared to the bone-dry branches and upper trunk. There are a few eucalypts that are harder when dry, but e.globulus is up there and certainly the hardest in my area. Candlebarks grow next to the bluegums here and while they're both big eucalypts, e.globulus is twice as hard when dry.
> 
> For anyone interested, here are some stats for a few species:
> 
> Species, Green hardness (kN), Dry hardness (kN)
> Southern bluegum, 7.3, 12
> Sydney bluegum, 6.4, 9
> River redgum (e.camaldulensis), 7.7, 10
> Red ironbark (e.sideroxylon), 11, 13
> Alpine ash (e.delegatensis), 4, 4.9
> Candlebark (e.rubida), 5, 5.9
> Sugar maple, 5.2, 7.3
> White oak, 4.7, 6.0


Those are impressive. Dried out sugar maple seems tough so I cannot imagine what your species are like!


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> From what I remember seeing, the Stihl light bars are about the lightest out there, and if you are running a long bar that is important.
> *
> Mark (mcobb2) may be able to give you some decent prices on the light bars. Why settle for second best*?
> 
> My 28" light bar even balances well on an 044, but the 36" light is too front heavy on the 460s (even though they pull it well). I plan to put it on a ported 066 I'm getting through Randy.



I really wouldn't call Tsumura/Total bars second best. I believe they rank up there with Cannon.

$109 for a Total Light Weight vs $199 for a Stihl Light Weight in 28" .050. Kinda a no brainer to me for a good quality light weight bar.


----------



## Haywire

Hope it's cool to post these here?

Pulled some more snag Birch and Spruce out of the gulch today...


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Princess Auto today. Log cart Reg $ 220, was $35 on clearance, got a ramp too Reg $140, was $56 before taxes.
> View attachment 540237
> View attachment 540238


i think there is a "you suck" thread somewhere on AS.
i'm in the why not me club.  good score @cantoo .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Jeff, yes, you're right, they are a bit different. Southern bluegum (e.globulus) is a bit denser at 900kg/m vs Sydney bluegum (e.saligna) 850kg/m. The big difference is in the hardness when dry as they're similar-ish when green. Certainly extremely noticeable when I hit green wood in this tree compared to the bone-dry branches and upper trunk. There are a few eucalypts that are harder when dry, but e.globulus is up there and certainly the hardest in my area. Candlebarks grow next to the bluegums here and while they're both big eucalypts, e.globulus is twice as hard when dry.
> 
> For anyone interested, here are some stats for a few species:
> 
> Species, Green hardness (kN), Dry hardness (kN)
> Southern bluegum, 7.3, 12
> Sydney bluegum, 6.4, 9
> River redgum (e.camaldulensis), 7.7, 10
> Red ironbark (e.sideroxylon), 11, 13
> Alpine ash (e.delegatensis), 4, 4.9
> Candlebark (e.rubida), 5, 5.9
> Sugar maple, 5.2, 7.3
> White oak, 4.7, 6.0



Hi Cowboy.... What size bar you running on your 661?
I see, the southern blue gum gets up into the same league as Iron bark when its dry.
Most of my scrounge wood is Iron bark, my mate just bought 15 acres of Iron bark wooded land about 30mins from my house, he's happy for me to help myself any time.
The Iron bark is hard but I have cut dry Mulga and Gidgee acacia, they are off the scale in comparison, also the best firewood for energy content. I can get 10hrs burn time out of Iron bark, Gidgee will still have hot coals for 24hrs. We should fill a 40ft shipping container with a collection of our best hardwoods and send it over to the states for one of their GTG's.
A pic of Mulga and Gidgee.


----------



## benp

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi Cowboy.... What size bar you running on your 661?
> I see, the southern blue gum gets up into the same league as Iron bark when its dry.
> Most of my scrounge wood is Iron bark, my mate just bought 15 acres of Iron bark wooded land about 30mins from my house, he's happy for me to help myself any time.
> The Iron bark is hard but I have cut dry Mulga and Gidgee acacia, they are off the scale in comparison, also the best firewood for energy content. I can get 10hrs burn time out of Iron bark, Gidgee will still have hot coals for 24hrs. We should fill a 40ft shipping container with a collection of our best hardwoods and send it over to the states for one of their GTG's.
> A pic of Gidgee and Mulga.



The whole non resident invasive species deal puts a cabosh on that.

Last thing we need is you guys putting together an ark of kick a*s hardwood and mating pairs of critters that want to kill you yesterday hitchhikers for our fun and enjoyment.

The brown snake introduced into MN would be a bad deal let alone the bears that fall from the sky.

The airborne bears start talking to the grounded bears then all hell breaks loose.

I inquired about a midnight bomb run to MO with the gooseneck for some Hedge Apple/Osage Orange trees. Absolutely not worth it if you get pinched somewhere outside of MO.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just kidding benp, there's no way we'd risk you guys getting any of our dangerous critters.... Some you know about, there's also some you've never seen before like this guy. They have an interesting distribution


----------



## benp

I knew IT!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Just kidding benp, there's no way we risk you guys getting any of our dangerous critters.... Some you know about, there's also one's you'd never seen before like this guy, they have an interesting distribution
> View attachment 540402
> View attachment 540404



That's not the known habitat/range of the drop bear, either. That's an actual satellite picture of Australia soaked in the blood of drop bear victims.


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> Just kidding benp, there's no way we risk you guys getting any of our dangerous critters....


So, does a drop bear, um, . . . you know what, in the outback?

Just curious.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

The Stihl Light bars are lighter, and I did not pay that amount, not even for my 36" light, so do your homework. I am not saying the other bars are not good, but...you search for a deal on one, but not the other.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, we got ticks with Lyme disease, and worse, and your worried about a little spider???

Lyme can be debilitating, and that other disease they carry can be fatal, and there is no treatment.

Can't tell you how many ticks I've pulled off myself this year, and even more off of the dogs. One had already bit my stomach. Removed it over a month ago and still got a swollen mark, but luckily no symptoms.


----------



## Hoosk

Cowboy, do you scrounge Jarrah? I have a bunch in scrap that burns great, but I could use a cord of jarrah for those real cold days!


----------



## Trapper_Pete

been at this about 12 years
first year or two the city compost , I live in a small rural city but the city has a place for towns people to drop off brush , and lawn clippings the city has all the trees taken down in town taken there in the size the truck can move usually 8-10 foot sections and all over 5 inches in diameter or it went through the chipper some times this is good findings other years when we have just had a hard winter and the economy stinks it is not so good

---so if you live in a city , village or town check if they have a place that removed trees are taken

then I did some craigs list scrounging and got some good wood and a bunch of garbage but enough to get me through , had one developer who advertised free wood , yeah it was all standing green silver maple full of leaves and he wanted it down before the end of July , man was that hot I cut it and hauled way too much brush for what I got in wood

wife put an add up in the company classifieds when she worked at the phone company got a guy with 10 acre about 2 wooded he mostly wanted dead pine and a few boxelder but enough to mostly fill my 14 foot utility trailer they appreciated me cutting and helping with clean up not to hard he drove by with his garden tractor and small traier I piled the brush on and he drove it to his burn pile , and then a few months later a storm came through and dropped a huge oak on his garage it wasn't a direct hit but boy was it some nice wood accept for that nail I found about 7 feet up and 10 inches into the trunk at full throttle ripped 7 cutters off the chain , oh well the price of good wood some times

the next year a church friend realized I was looking for wood , he had 5 acres of woods and didn't burn , also had several down from storms and a lot of standing dead I cut there for about 5 years till I was starting to get to the neighbors property I marked a bunch of standing dead on the neighbors place with orange tape I like this because it makes it easier to find when all the leaves are off and lets the owner know what I plan to cut , sometimes there is that dead tree that ll the birds sit in that they want left alone . the neighbor called him up and said he is over the lot line my friend said your in a wheel chair you want it cut or not he works for free and hauls the wood away , sure cut it , this was a hill side and I had to wheel barrow the wood out , it was a lot of work

then I scored the sweetest of wood lots , it is a friends farm and he wants it cleaned and thinned , and he runs the skid steer moving 8 foot lengths of log out to the road and piling them up for me while I cut , and how did I get this sweet spot , I asked we happened to be out there one day for a bbq and I said you sure have a lot of trees down he said yeah bad strait line winds the year before , been cutting on that 3 years now.

be prepared to take down a bunch of junk wood in a fence row to get at the sweet wood lot when it's dry it all burns

--- have some cards made up with your contact info a pile of wood is just a storm away
--- ask , be polite , clean up after yourself , call or text them to make sure it is ok to come cut you never know if they just worked a week of nights and they want to sleep or have the inlaws over to sit on the patio
--- if the cows got out and you see them in corn field make sure you help get them back in call them first this is not a one person job 
--- sometimes they don't have a wood stove in the house but have an outdoor fire pit ask if they would like some wood for the camp fires if your scoring several cord a half a face left for them cut and split is a small price to pay for free wood
--- go over what they want cut and mark it with survey tape , paint fades much to quickly or the stuff I tried did



I will cut most any tree not in danger of landing on anything of importance


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi Cowboy.... What size bar you running on your 661?
> I see, the southern blue gum gets up into the same league as Iron bark when its dry.
> Most of my scrounge wood is Iron bark, my mate just bought 15 acres of Iron bark wooded land about 30mins from my house, he's happy for me to help myself any time.
> The Iron bark is hard but I have cut dry Mulga and Gidgee acacia, they are off the scale in comparison, also the best firewood for energy content. I can get 10hrs burn time out of Iron bark, Gidgee will still have hot coals for 24hrs. We should fill a 40ft shipping container with a collection of our best hardwoods and send it over to the states for one of their GTG's.
> A pic of Mulga and Gidgee.



Hey Jeff, I had to get home before I could check my reference book for the info. I love this book, has almost all the stuff I need to know about Aussie species and some of the imported species we have here. The information is more complete with the main species that are used for construction, woodworking or firewood.

Mulga - Air dry density at 12% MC - 1100kg/m. Doesn't list the hardness but when you look at the country it grows in, you'd probably have more luck sawing up the rocks it grows out of.

Gidgee - ADD 12%MC - 1250kg/m. Hardness when dry 19kN! My bluegum is at 12kN and bugger me, it's hard. Even Gidgee still isn't the hardest around, with Belah (casuarina) at 20kN Janka hardness. Georgina Gidgee from further inland is denser than the regular flavour at 1330kg/m, don't know the hardness but it's probably harder again. Makes my bluegum look positively lame in comparison. Osage Orange - 950kg/m and dry hardness 12kN. 

You're lucky to have such easy access to ironbark, that's good stuff at 1130kg/m. Make sure you stay mates with that guy! I have the stock 25in bar on the 661. It flies through green wood but in the drier sections of this one, 25in was long enough.



Hoosk said:


> Cowboy, do you scrounge Jarrah? I have a bunch in scrap that burns great, but I could use a cord of jarrah for those real cold days!



G'day Hoosk, I've never burned jarrah. It doesn't grow over our way, it's from Western Australia which is a fair drive from here. It is what they generally burn over there I understand and it is well regarded. My handy reference book tells me that it has an air dry density (12%MC) of 820kg/m (sugar maple 730kg/m) and dry hardness of 8.5kN which is similar to our peppermint over here. Based on that, I'd expect it to burn pretty well.


----------



## chipper1

Trapper_Pete said:


> been at this about 12 years
> first year or two the city compost , I live in a small rural city but the city has a place for towns people to drop off brush , and lawn clippings the city has all the trees taken down in town taken there in the size the truck can move usually 8-10 foot sections and all over 5 inches in diameter or it went through the chipper some times this is good findings other years when we have just had a hard winter and the economy stinks it is not so good
> 
> ---so if you live in a city , village or town check if they have a place that removed trees are taken
> 
> then I did some craigs list scrounging and got some good wood and a bunch of garbage but enough to get me through , had one developer who advertised free wood , yeah it was all standing green silver maple full of leaves and he wanted it down before the end of July , man was that hot I cut it and hauled way too much brush for what I got in wood
> 
> wife put an add up in the company classifieds when she worked at the phone company got a guy with 10 acre about 2 wooded he mostly wanted dead pine and a few boxelder but enough to mostly fill my 14 foot utility trailer they appreciated me cutting and helping with clean up not to hard he drove by with his garden tractor and small traier I piled the brush on and he drove it to his burn pile , and then a few months later a storm came through and dropped a huge oak on his garage it wasn't a direct hit but boy was it some nice wood accept for that nail I found about 7 feet up and 10 inches into the trunk at full throttle ripped 7 cutters off the chain , oh well the price of good wood some times
> 
> the next year a church friend realized I was looking for wood , he had 5 acres of woods and didn't burn , also had several down from storms and a lot of standing dead I cut there for about 5 years till I was starting to get to the neighbors property I marked a bunch of standing dead on the neighbors place with orange tape I like this because it makes it easier to find when all the leaves are off and lets the owner know what I plan to cut , sometimes there is that dead tree that ll the birds sit in that they want left alone . the neighbor called him up and said he is over the lot line my friend said your in a wheel chair you want it cut or not he works for free and hauls the wood away , sure cut it , this was a hill side and I had to wheel barrow the wood out , it was a lot of work
> 
> then I scored the sweetest of wood lots , it is a friends farm and he wants it cleaned and thinned , and he runs the skid steer moving 8 foot lengths of log out to the road and piling them up for me while I cut , and how did I get this sweet spot , I asked we happened to be out there one day for a bbq and I said you sure have a lot of trees down he said yeah bad strait line winds the year before , been cutting on that 3 years now.
> 
> be prepared to take down a bunch of junk wood in a fence row to get at the sweet wood lot when it's dry it all burns
> 
> --- have some cards made up with your contact info a pile of wood is just a storm away
> --- ask , be polite , clean up after yourself , call or text them to make sure it is ok to come cut you never know if they just worked a week of nights and they want to sleep or have the inlaws over to sit on the patio
> --- if the cows got out and you see them in corn field make sure you help get them back in call them first this is not a one person job
> --- sometimes they don't have a wood stove in the house but have an outdoor fire pit ask if they would like some wood for the camp fires if your scoring several cord a half a face left for them cut and split is a small price to pay for free wood
> --- go over what they want cut and mark it with survey tape , paint fades much to quickly or the stuff I tried did
> 
> 
> 
> I will cut most any tree not in danger of landing on anything of importance


Welcome to AS Pete.
Appreciate all the good neighborly advice.
Sounds like you sure have a good deal going now .
Brett


----------



## Cowboy254

Trapper_Pete said:


> been at this about 12 years
> first year or two the city compost , I live in a small rural city but the city has a place for towns people to drop off brush , and lawn clippings the city has all the trees taken down in town taken there in the size the truck can move usually 8-10 foot sections and all over 5 inches in diameter or it went through the chipper some times this is good findings other years when we have just had a hard winter and the economy stinks it is not so good
> 
> ---so if you live in a city , village or town check if they have a place that removed trees are taken
> 
> then I did some craigs list scrounging and got some good wood and a bunch of garbage but enough to get me through , had one developer who advertised free wood , yeah it was all standing green silver maple full of leaves and he wanted it down before the end of July , man was that hot I cut it and hauled way too much brush for what I got in wood
> 
> wife put an add up in the company classifieds when she worked at the phone company got a guy with 10 acre about 2 wooded he mostly wanted dead pine and a few boxelder but enough to mostly fill my 14 foot utility trailer they appreciated me cutting and helping with clean up not to hard he drove by with his garden tractor and small traier I piled the brush on and he drove it to his burn pile , and then a few months later a storm came through and dropped a huge oak on his garage it wasn't a direct hit but boy was it some nice wood accept for that nail I found about 7 feet up and 10 inches into the trunk at full throttle ripped 7 cutters off the chain , oh well the price of good wood some times
> 
> the next year a church friend realized I was looking for wood , he had 5 acres of woods and didn't burn , also had several down from storms and a lot of standing dead I cut there for about 5 years till I was starting to get to the neighbors property I marked a bunch of standing dead on the neighbors place with orange tape I like this because it makes it easier to find when all the leaves are off and lets the owner know what I plan to cut , sometimes there is that dead tree that ll the birds sit in that they want left alone . the neighbor called him up and said he is over the lot line my friend said your in a wheel chair you want it cut or not he works for free and hauls the wood away , sure cut it , this was a hill side and I had to wheel barrow the wood out , it was a lot of work
> 
> then I scored the sweetest of wood lots , it is a friends farm and he wants it cleaned and thinned , and he runs the skid steer moving 8 foot lengths of log out to the road and piling them up for me while I cut , and how did I get this sweet spot , I asked we happened to be out there one day for a bbq and I said you sure have a lot of trees down he said yeah bad strait line winds the year before , been cutting on that 3 years now.
> 
> be prepared to take down a bunch of junk wood in a fence row to get at the sweet wood lot when it's dry it all burns
> 
> --- have some cards made up with your contact info a pile of wood is just a storm away
> --- ask , be polite , clean up after yourself , call or text them to make sure it is ok to come cut you never know if they just worked a week of nights and they want to sleep or have the inlaws over to sit on the patio
> --- if the cows got out and you see them in corn field make sure you help get them back in call them first this is not a one person job
> --- sometimes they don't have a wood stove in the house but have an outdoor fire pit ask if they would like some wood for the camp fires if your scoring several cord a half a face left for them cut and split is a small price to pay for free wood
> --- go over what they want cut and mark it with survey tape , paint fades much to quickly or the stuff I tried did
> 
> 
> 
> I will cut most any tree not in danger of landing on anything of importance



Solid advice there, TP. Be polite, clean up after yourself, go the extra yard. You might get a few knockbacks and the odd dodgy deal but in the long run you'll end up doing pretty well.


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> The airborne bears start talking to the grounded bears then all hell breaks loose.



The first bit is how it starts, and then the last bit is how it ends. Every damn time. It's a nightmare. 

Anyway, onto non-drop bear related topics. Yesterday's scrounging had unposted pictures and I'd hate for you to go without. Limby didn't let me down for a change and did some good work. 




Bluegum is quite nice looking wood. We had the option of bluegum flooring at our old house but went with Alpine Ash instead which was 10% cheaper. It is also less than half the hardness (as I now know having had a reason to look it up) and was full of child related knocks and dents in no time. Maybe we'll go for the bluegum this time when we do the renovations on the 80's pornstar mansion. 




Had to do a fair bit of blocking up and then more blocking of the bigger blocks into smaller blocks. 




More blocks. Loading the trailer is like playing tetris. 




So, what was this...




Is currently this (with the helmet sitting on the first broken branch stub)...




Plus this...


----------



## dancan

Awesome 1 tree score !
Thanks for the pics , lots of btu's there 

I have to weedwhack a whole acre to get that many btu's


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> The first bit is how it starts, and then the last bit is how it ends. Every damn time. It's a nightmare.
> 
> Anyway, onto non-drop bear related topics. Yesterday's scrounging had unposted pictures and I'd hate for you to go without. Limby didn't let me down for a change and did some good work.
> 
> View attachment 540488
> 
> 
> Bluegum is quite nice looking wood. We had the option of bluegum flooring at our old house but went with Alpine Ash instead which was 10% cheaper. It is also less than half the hardness (as I now know having had a reason to look it up) and was full of child related knocks and dents in no time. Maybe we'll go for the bluegum this time when we do the renovations on the 80's pornstar mansion.
> 
> View attachment 540489
> 
> 
> Had to do a fair bit of blocking up and then more blocking of the bigger blocks into smaller blocks.
> 
> View attachment 540490
> 
> 
> More blocks. Loading the trailer is like playing tetris.
> 
> View attachment 540491
> 
> 
> So, what was this...
> 
> View attachment 540492
> 
> 
> Is currently this (with the helmet sitting on the first broken branch stub)...
> 
> View attachment 540493
> 
> 
> Plus this...
> 
> View attachment 540496



Man that is a lot of noodling. Good job. 

Lots of BTU's is an understatement.


----------



## Jeffkrib

We don't have BTU's in our part of the world.......we have 'Megajoules'


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Jeffkrib said:


> We don't have BTU's in our part of the world.......we have 'Megajoules'


Is that anything like the 1.21 gigawatts in Back To The Future? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I see I forgot to hit "Post" last night!

So, you are terrified of spiders & snakes ...

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/11/121112135510.htm


----------



## MustangMike

It is also interesting to note that Plum Island, a former Gov Research facility for infectious diseases that can be spread from animals to humans, is only about 10 miles from Lyme CT. What a coincidence! Not hard to imagine a tick infested bird making the flight.


----------



## panolo

I hit the back of neck and chest hair with the same bio-spot on put on the pooches. Never worry about them deer ticks then


----------



## svk

My wife got Lymes this summer. Ironically she picked up the tick in Florida.


----------



## WoodTick007

The $11 bundles are back instock instock @ the local grocery store. They were sold out over the holiday weekend. . it does include a bundle of knidling. They can be seen to the bottom left of the picture.
Eggsellent! I would assume those are chargeable to the Bridgecard.


----------



## dwasifar

WoodTick007 said:


> The $11 bundles are back instock instock @ the local grocery store. They were sold out over the holiday weekend. . it does include a bundle of knidling. They can be seen to the bottom left of the picture.
> Eggsellent! I would assume those are chargeable to the Bridgecard.



Two for $11 each? That's sort of a weird way to put it.


----------



## PA Dan

First time I saw that display at the grocery store I took a picture. I sent it to my wife and said "Honey I'm a millionaire"!


----------



## Philbert

At least they don't charge for the bark . . . .

Philbert


----------



## WoodTick007

dwasifar said:


> Two for $11 each? That's sort of a weird way to put it.


I asked and was told that for $11 you got a bundle of kindling and a bundle of firewood. . .so you get two for $11 each. . . and yes you are correct the wording is very strange.


----------



## cantoo

I was still dying abit today but said screw it and headed to the bush. Almost killed me but I cut down, trimmed and piled up 6 trees. Butchered 5 of the stumps and had to push 2 down the rest of the way with the tractor but they are in the pile now. I was wearing a snow suit and going from full sweat to shivering to death every few minutes. Head was pounding so hard I barely had the radio head phones turned on. It still got dark way to quick though. It's muddy as heck around here so not going to haul stuff out for awhile. Hopefully it will freeze around Christmas time and I can get a bunch of loads out. Must be 5 or 6 loads sitting there ready to go. I took a couple pics but it was pretty dark by then. Wifey says seeing as I'm in such good health now that I can help her get ready for this weekends Family Christmas. This weekend is her side of the family at our house.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

WoodTick007 said:


> I asked and was told that for $11 you got a bundle of kindling and a bundle of firewood. . .so you get two for $11 each. . . and yes you are correct the wording is very strange.


A different way of gas station firewood sale 


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I finished butchering the deer a few days ago, and it rained heavy all day yesterday, so today I cut the antlers off the head. Good thing the guy next door stopped by for a few minutes, he held the antlers while I did the reciprocating saw, made it a lot easier (I had already pulled the skin back).

Came inside and over the next 2 hours pulled 4 of those tiny little ticks off of me. Don't know where the heck they all came from, when I skinned the darn thing it was not that bad! I'm wondering if they just hatched on it or something like that. They were all very tiny. Two crawled out from under my watch, about 20 min apart, gives you the skivvies!!! Let me tell you, I showered real good, but I have seen them little buggers survive that also!


----------



## Cowboy254

Bit of a frustrating scrounge day today. Had a fair bit on at work today which reduced scrounging time and it was 30*C today which is above my comfortable scrounging temperature. There was a bit of wind today too which means that you're scrounging a mouthful of sawdust as well while you're cutting. I can see why the termites haven't really been into this tree, bluegum sawdust is fair at best.

Anyway, I picked up yesterday's noodled pieces. I did the picking up at the beginning, but took the photo after I had done some more cutting, sorry for the confusion this might cause.




Limby got temperamental again today. I was about to take to him with the maul when I remembered @MustangMike 's sage advice. Set in 'Run'. Knee on the top. Trigger down. Pull cord. BANG! We were away again. Thanks Mike! If MTronic has the ability to learn and remember things, I hope it learns and remembers that I'll smash the [email protected] out of it if it makes me mad enough, often enough.




I also had to re-noodle a couple of previously noodled bits down to a size I could lift without risking blowing my back out, I'm a bit more circumspect about that now than I used to be.




Also had an annoying half buried branch that was in the way of me cutting the main trunk. Of course, it was still attached and I had to cut it. Seeing as the carbide chain on the 460 was already shagged, I shagged it some more cutting dirt as well as this 15 inch branch. So, in the end, I only ended up cutting and noodling 1.5 new discs off the trunk. Mind you, that's still a lot of BTUs at this stage of the game.




My tree-mance with the bluegum is about to come to an end, however, as there is a 12 inch branch stub stuck down vertically into the ground. This has been great for keeping the bits I have been cutting off the ground but if I cut the stump side of this stub, I'm not certain which way the trunk is going to go and since I have to get under it a bit now to cut through, there won't be any second chances if I guess wrong. So I'll be able to cut off the half disc still there and one half disc from the other side of the branch stub and then I think I'll go and find another tree to post pictures about.


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Bit of a frustrating scrounge day today. Had a fair bit on at work today which reduced scrounging time and it was 30*C today which is above my comfortable scrounging temperature. There was a bit of wind today too which means that you're scrounging a mouthful of sawdust as well while you're cutting. I can see why the termites haven't really been into this tree, bluegum sawdust is fair at best.
> 
> Anyway, I picked up yesterday's noodled pieces. I did the picking up at the beginning, but took the photo after I had done some more cutting, sorry for the confusion this might cause.
> 
> View attachment 540704
> 
> 
> Limby got temperamental again today. I was about to take to him with the maul when I remembered @MustangMike 's sage advice. Set in 'Run'.  Knee on the top. Trigger down. Pull cord. BANG! We were away again. Thanks Mike! If MTronic has the ability to learn and remember things, I hope it learns and remembers that I'll smash the [email protected] out of it if it makes me mad enough, often enough.
> 
> View attachment 540705
> 
> 
> I also had to re-noodle a couple of previously noodled bits down to a size I could lift without risking blowing my back out, I'm a bit more circumspect about that now than I used to be.
> 
> View attachment 540706
> 
> 
> Also had an annoying half buried branch that was in the way of me cutting the main trunk. Of course, it was still attached and I had to cut it. Seeing as the carbide chain on the 460 was already shagged, I shagged it some more cutting dirt as well as this 15 inch branch. So, in the end, I only ended up cutting and noodling 1.5 new discs off the trunk. Mind you, that's still a lot of BTUs at this stage of the game.
> 
> View attachment 540709
> 
> 
> My tree-mance with the bluegum is about to come to an end, however, as there is a 12 inch branch stub stuck down vertically into the ground. This has been great for keeping the bits I have been cutting off the ground but if I cut the stump side of this stub, I'm not certain which way the trunk is going to go and since I have to get under it a bit now to cut through, there won't be any second chances if I guess wrong. So I'll be able to cut off the half disc still there and one half disc from the other side of the branch stub and then I think I'll go and find another tree to post pictures about.



Oh man I laughed at the "Blue gum saw dust is fair at best." 

Reminded me of Ralphie from Christmas Story when he was describing soap as he had a bar shoved in his mouth.

"Over the years I got to be quite a connoisseur of soap. My personal preference was for Lux, but I found Palmolive had a nice, piquant after-dinner flavor - heady, but with just a touch of mellow smoothness. Life Buoy, on the other hand..."

Again another awesome scrounge. 

Do the noodled chunks split ok by hand or are the still pretty tough?

You do have some awesome scenery there Cowboy. Holy cow.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, glad my advice worked for you, it is always good to "know" a solution. Don't know why I needed to do that with my 362 C for a few times, but then it stopped doing it, so there is hope for your saw. Was sure good to know how to get it running again in the interim.

How about that, I helped someone out who is half way around the world! For someone my age, this internet stuff still impresses me. We could only have imagined it. I remember when all phones were rotary dial corded, and you were lucky if your TV (and everyone only had one) was Color!

Very nice scenery. Have to go, will be delivering a cord or two today now that it has stopped raining (we will see how it goes).

It is so "relaxing" to have a Buck in the freezer, and even though I have several doe tags, I am going to wait till MZ season, which starts on 12/12 so I can take either sex if I choose. Just don't want to see a nice buck I can not take! Also gives me the opportunity to catch up on things.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> My wife got Lymes this summer. Ironically she picked up the tick in Florida.



Glad to hear she got a rather fast diagnosis. I know of a few people around here that bounced around for a long time with mysterious ailments only to find much later that it was Lime and advanced. Doctors are getting sharper at identifying Lime disease.

Deer ticks (we call them turkey ticks here) have pretty much ruined my enjoyment in the woods during the warm weather. I am a magnate to the damn things. I can be in the woods with a few other people working or just walking and come out covered with them and nobody else even has one. My dad was the same way with chiggers, he would be covered and I would not have any. It must be something to do with individual body chemistry. I got inoculated against Lime in the form of a 3 shot application about 12 years ago but since have read that the preventative treatment was invalid. I don't know. There are folks on this site who can testify to the debilitating results of Lime disease.

Then we come to the repellents or insecticides we wear, deet, permetherine, what else is new? I use both.

OK OK I am not referring to a fruit or a rock. I meant LYME


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Glad to hear she got a rather fast diagnosis. I know of a few people around here that bounced around for a long time with mysterious ailments only to find much later that it was Lime and advanced. Doctors are getting sharper at identifying Lime disease.
> 
> Deer ticks (we call them turkey ticks here) have pretty much ruined my enjoyment in the woods during the warm weather. I am a magnate to the damn things. I can be in the woods with a few other people working or just walking and come out covered with them and nobody else even has one. My dad was the same way with chiggers, he would be covered and I would not have any. It must be something to do with individual body chemistry. I got inoculated against Lime in the form of a 3 shot application about 12 years ago but since have read that the preventative treatment was invalid. I don't know. There are folks on this site who can testify to the debilitating results of Lime disease.
> 
> Then we come to the repellents or insecticides we wear, deet, permetherine, what else is new? I use both.


Yes she was very lucky to identify the symptoms. She is kind of a person who always has some type of ailment too so I was quite impressed that she identified that right away. I know a few people who have had lymes either for an extended time or multiple times and it can mess them up. Back before it was a diagnosed disease we knew a guy who folks thought either had gone crazy or was addicted to drugs because it made him act so strange. He did finally get it figured out.

I also know some folks who sell Shaklee and hit a hard regiment of their products in addition to antibiotics when he was diagnosed with advanced lymes. The DR said he had never seen such a quick turnaround, especially for an older fellow.

Being I spend a decent amount of time in the woods I have been lucky. Only had one deer tick ever embedded in me. I rarely use any type of spray either unless it is bug spray for sitting on the deck or by the campfire. Bugs seem to avoid me if anyone else is nearby, my blood must taste bad or something LOL.


----------



## hardpan

Lyme disease is a serious concern for us firewood fanatics.

My introduction to deer ticks came right before I got the inoculation a dozen years ago. I was tent camping with 4 other guys during mushroom season so we all were out looking for supper in the same wooded area. We came out of the woods and I was covered, nobody else had any. I went home 2 days later and I had over a hundred embedded. I picked, scraped, and scrubbed with alcohol all of them away. I soon got sick and stayed sick for 3 weeks with a low grade fever, body aches, and it was almost impossible to stay awake, just felt like crap all day at work. Since then I watch more closely but still get some, 5 or 6 embedded this year.


----------



## Philbert

I used to avoid bug spray - did not like the smell or being coated with chemicals. Used to spend entire summers outdoors leading wilderness trips without it. Mosquitos and black flies were just a nuisance to deal with.

But with Zika, West Nile, Lyme, etc., I now wear it more often.

A few months I participated in a cleanup project with an '_adopt-a-highway_' group - thought it was pretty 'safe', but came away with 40+ wood ticks (!!!). Hot, soapy shower, washed my clothes in hot water, and still found them the next day!

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/outdoor/mosquito-borne/
http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/diseases/

Philbert

P.S. - the buzz on the Internet says to _dry_ your clothes in a *hot* dryer before you wash them. Apparently, the little buggers can survive a swim, but not desiccating heat.
http://www.tickencounter.org/ticksmart/tips


----------



## muddstopper

I very seldom get a tick or mosquito bite. I read somewhere bugs are attracted to certain smells and colors. Drinking a beer will draw in mosquitos. Certain chemistry in the body and such things. I dont know why or how it works, but as long as they leave me alone, I'll leave them alone. I seldom drink beer and drink alcohol for colds and flue only. I love onions on everything. I also read that taking a onion or garlic and wipeing on your body would repel bees. I love eating ramps, they keep everything away, including people. Maybe something to that whole you are what you eat thing.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I read somewhere bugs are attracted to certain smells and colors.


On that highway cleanup project I mentioned, I got _waaaaay_ more ticks than anyone else. Started to wonder if the laundry detergent / fabric softener we use made a difference. Just a speculation - not something I tested.

Philbert


----------



## benp

I have been using permethrin spray on the outside of my clothing and boots before heading into the woods during tick season. 

I've been doing that for over 20 yrs. For me, it has worked well.

A couple years ago I was shooting beavers with my friend behind his house. 

I pulled 22 ticks off of me when I got back to his house. 

Number 23 was rather comical. I was on the way home and swung into the bar. 

I was standing there talking to friends, the bartender, and the owner. 

I then got this crawling feeling on my butt cheek.

BAM!! Down went my pants and everything and sure enough picked off a tick crawling on my butt cheek.

Pulled my pants back up and proceeded like nothing happened. 

2 women gave me five bucks and the bartender bought me 2 beers. Lol


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> 2 women gave me five bucks and the bartender bought me 2 beers. Lol



I would have just gotten arrested if I did that.

Similar thing happened to me with my incident, 'cept I went into the bar bathroom and checked myself. Apparently, I did not get all. Back at the table I found more, so I went outside and pulled off my shirt while a friend picked some more off me while people on the sidewalk looked at us funny.

Things give you the heebee-jeebees for days.

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

muddstopper said:


> I very seldom get a tick or mosquito bite. I read somewhere bugs are attracted to certain smells and colors.


Certain people, too. My wife and I sit by the fire outside in good weather. If we're out there together, she mostly gets the mosquito bites; they leave me alone until she goes inside. I'm the secondary target, apparently.



muddstopper said:


> I love eating ramps, they keep everything away, including people.


Ramps? Are you the guy who bites big holes into our roads all winter long?


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> I would have just gotten arrested if I did that.
> 
> Similar thing happened to me with my incident, 'cept I went into the bar bathroom and checked myself. Apparently, I did not get all. Back at the table I found more, so I went outside and pulled off my shirt while a friend picked some more off me while people on the sidewalk looked at us funny.
> 
> Things give you the heebee-jeebees for days.
> 
> Philbert



Yes they do. And then there's the phantom crawling sensation


----------



## hardpan

benp said:


> I have been using permethrin spray on the outside of my clothing and boots before heading into the woods during tick season.
> 
> I've been doing that for over 20 yrs. For me, it has worked well.
> 
> A couple years ago I was shooting beavers with my friend behind his house.
> 
> I pulled 22 ticks off of me when I got back to his house.
> 
> Number 23 was rather comical. I was on the way home and swung into the bar.
> 
> I was standing there talking to friends, the bartender, and the owner.
> 
> I then got this crawling feeling on my butt cheek.
> 
> BAM!! Down went my pants and everything and sure enough picked off a tick crawling on my butt cheek.
> 
> Pulled my pants back up and proceeded like nothing happened.
> 
> 2 women gave me five bucks and the bartender bought me 2 beers. Lol



OK. I just gotta ask. The women, did they "tuck" the bills? LOL


----------



## Erik B

hardpan said:


> OK. I just gotta ask. The women, did they "tuck" the bills? LOL


----------



## benp

LOL!

Nope just put them on the bar next to me and smiled


----------



## Tenderfoot

Welp, I was in bed all week sick. Finally had energy to get some work done today before it got dark. Decided it was a good day to play with the new GoPro too and break out the 6100. I cut up about a half cord of river birch and split maybe 1/4 cord by hand. Just feeling slow today.

I did fill up the trailer to stack tomorrow with some splits. Think one of my Uncles needs some wood so I may have to motivate and deal with that. Probably just give it to him if he helps me split for a day. He's getting fat and needs the exercise. 

Running out of wood to sell too. Rest of my wood wont be ready till January or Febuary. Going to have to actually get off my ass and start making some calls.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Is it considered a scrounge if it's in your backyard?






















sent from my electronic leash


----------



## muddstopper

dwasifar said:


> Certain people, too. My wife and I sit by the fire outside in good weather. If we're out there together, she mostly gets the mosquito bites; they leave me alone until she goes inside. I'm the secondary target, apparently.
> 
> 
> Ramps? Are you the guy who bites big holes into our roads all winter long?


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> I very seldom get a tick or mosquito bite. I read somewhere bugs are attracted to certain smells and colors. Drinking a beer will draw in mosquitos. Certain chemistry in the body and such things. I dont know why or how it works, but as long as they leave me alone, I'll leave them alone. I seldom drink beer and drink alcohol for colds and flue only. I love onions on everything. I also read that taking a onion or garlic and wipeing on your body would repel bees. I love eating ramps, they keep everything away, including people. Maybe something to that whole you are what you eat thing.


RAMPS????????????????????befudled & confused


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered 2 cord today.

I think ticks are more attracted to light colors and light colored dogs.

I have heard that onion & garlic help to repel bugs.


----------



## benp

Tenderfoot said:


> Welp, I was in bed all week sick. Finally had energy to get some work done today before it got dark. Decided it was a good day to play with the new GoPro too and break out the 6100. I cut up about a half cord of river birch and split maybe 1/4 cord by hand. Just feeling slow today.
> 
> I did fill up the trailer to stack tomorrow with some splits. Think one of my Uncles needs some wood so I may have to motivate and deal with that. Probably just give it to him if he helps me split for a day. He's getting fat and needs the exercise.
> 
> Running out of wood to sell too. Rest of my wood wont be ready till January or Febuary. Going to have to actually get off my ass and start making some calls.




That is AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!

I have to get one of those!!! The 6100 does very well!


Oh man. Ramps. Serious childhood memories there. My mom's dad used to eat the heck out of those. Ufda.



MustangMike said:


> Delivered 2 cord today.
> 
> I think ticks are more attracted to light colors and light colored dogs.
> 
> *I have heard that onion & garlic help to repel bugs*.



Along with more potentially affectionate creatures.


----------



## benp

Toy4xchris said:


> Is it considered a scrounge if it's in your backyard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash



Very much so yes.


----------



## Tenderfoot

benp said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!
> 
> I have to get one of those!!! The 6100 does very well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. Ramps. Serious childhood memories there. My mom's dad used to eat the heck out of those. Ufda.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with more potentially affectionate creatures.


Just to be fair that is green Red Maple. Not exactly the hardest stuff in the world. Oregon 72LGX on its second tank since sharpening.


----------



## Haywire

Anybody switch shoes for hauling loads out to the truck? I like to do my falling/bucking wearing boots for obvious reasons, but when I'm done and it's time to start runnin' blocks through the brush out to the truck, I switch into my 5 10 approach shoes. I can fly through the woods like a ninja with those babies on! Speeds up the loading time and then on to the next scrounge. Just some food for thought.


----------



## benp

I just checked those out. Dang those are nice.

I looked into 510's a couple years ago for mountain biking.

Those soles on the Approaches look sticky as he1l.

My only concern would be toe protection. But I am told I over worry too much as it is.

Fortunately on my part it has been an ongoing project for my neighbor to help me deal with that. LOL


----------



## Tenderfoot

Ive worn Nicks boots for the last 5 years. No steel toe. Managed to avoid injury this long. Do wear my big rubber kevlar lined boots for when I run saws for hours on end.


----------



## Haywire

benp said:


> I just checked those out. Dang those are nice.
> 
> I looked into 510's a couple years ago for mountain biking.
> 
> Those soles on the Approaches look sticky as he1l.



Yeah, 5 10's have tons of grip. Like wearing shoes with mountain goat hooves for soles! haha


----------



## farmer steve

thanks all for the tick reports!!!!!! now i feel 'em crawling all over me. my sister contracted lyme disease before anyone new what it was. she is ok but has setbacks now and then. scroun ging is on hold for a bit until deer season ends next Saturday. just cleaning up odds and ends now.


----------



## muddstopper

SeMoTony said:


> RAMPS????????????????????befudled & confused


I guess most of you folks dont know what they are. Its a appalachian thing. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_tricoccum


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> I guess most of you folks dont know what they are. Its a appalachian thing. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_tricoccum


O dem. Unfamiliar term is all thanx for blowing clouds of misunderstanding out


----------



## muddstopper

SeMoTony said:


> O dem. Unfamiliar term is all thanx for blowing clouds of misunderstanding out


I got a mess in the freezer now, but the wifey wont let me cook them up. As good as they taste, the smell will linger for days. Knats and sqeeters dont stand a chance.


----------



## stihlman27

Got me two loads today. The state was cutting some trees and branches alongside the road today down by the river. It's a mixture


----------



## Logger nate

Hope it's ok to post this in this tick infested thread


----------



## Haywire

Nice! I like to keep a hand warmer cookin' on cold days too.


----------



## benp

muddstopper said:


> I guess most of you folks dont know what they are. Its a appalachian thing. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_tricoccum



That's all I knew them as growing up. 



Logger nate said:


> Hope it's ok to post this in this tick infested threadView attachment 540850



An old horse trailer portable woodshed. Brilliant!!!!!



Haywire said:


> Nice! I like to keep a hand warmer cookin' on cold days too.



Man you guys and your picturesque mountain yards.

The hand/butt warmer.....That's a great idea.


----------



## hardpan

Logger nate said:


> Hope it's ok to post this in this tick infested threadView attachment 540850



So that is the way you control ticks. Just throw a bunch of white icy stuff on them. LOL
Nice layout Nate.


----------



## Logger nate

benp said:


> An old horse trailer portable woodshed. Brilliant!!!!!


Thanks it works pretty good. Might have to scrounge up some tires for it though so I can use it to haul wood since I messed up and scrounged up a pickup that's too nice to haul wood in
Thanks hard pan. Yup not too many ticks this time of year


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thanks it works pretty good. Might have to scrounge up some tires for it though so I can use it to haul wood since I messed up and scrounged up a pickup that's too nice to haul wood inView attachment 540963
> Thanks hard pan. Yup not too many ticks this time of year


New truck?


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> New truck?


Well new to me, it's a 95 PSD, 5speed, one ton axles, longer front leaf springs with shackle reversal (rides nice), billet turbo wheel, 4" exhaust, 6 position tuner, and lots of other things, didn't really need it but was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. Anyone want to buy a rust free 94 Chevy pickup?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well new to me, it's a 95 PSD, 5speed, one ton axles, longer front leaf springs with shackle reversal (rides nice), billet turbo wheel, 4" exhaust, 6 position tuner, and lots of other things, didn't really need it but was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. Anyone want to buy a rust free 94 Chevy pickup?


Beauty!


----------



## Hoosk

Sharp truck...Rust free vehicles is one of the numerous things I miss about living out west. Had an 87 YJ with no rust. Here in MI most jeeps need patching of the frame after 10 years on the road.

Scrounged more ash deadfall this morning, nice day for it.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Logger nate said:


> Well new to me, it's a 95 PSD, 5speed, one ton axles, longer front leaf springs with shackle reversal (rides nice), billet turbo wheel, 4" exhaust, 6 position tuner, and lots of other things, didn't really need it but was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. Anyone want to buy a rust free 94 Chevy pickup?



Be careful with those tuners. They TS chips (most 6 pos tuners) tend to eat HPOPs and injectors. I own a Super Duty 7.3 1 ton. Good trucks. The 2-3 split in the trans kills me towing though. You can get them reprogrammed for better power and stock parts life too. I have custom tunes on my truck and it makes 340 RWHP on stock parts excluding a turbo wheel. Smokes like a freight train and EGTs get a bit high though. Would not go wild with boost too, the GT38s dont like more then 22-25 PSI. On my second turbo for that reason (bad tunes). 

Good trucks. Happy to have mine, but a flatbed with drop sides would be nice.


----------



## Logger nate

Tenderfoot said:


> Be careful with those tuners. They TS chips (most 6 pos tuners) tend to eat HPOPs and injectors. I own a Super Duty 7.3 1 ton. Good trucks. The 2-3 split in the trans kills me towing though. You can get them reprogrammed for better power and stock parts life too. I have custom tunes on my truck and it makes 340 RWHP on stock parts excluding a turbo wheel. Smokes like a freight train and EGTs get a bit high though. Would not go wild with boost too, the GT38s dont like more then 22-25 PSI. On my second turbo for that reason (bad tunes).
> 
> Good trucks. Happy to have mine, but a flatbed with drop sides would be nice.


Thanks for the info, ya it has a newer motor because first owner got a little carried away with a tuner and no gauges, has boost and egt gauges now, I watch them pretty close and usually run it on stock or mild setting (it's a BD tuner).


----------



## cantoo

Hauled one load home this morning. Have the trains ready for tomorrow, just have to get family Christmas over with 1st. And a pic of the pond that I dug a couple of months ago. I'm really happy how it turned out, it's really looking good. The water is coming in at the right height and going out good too some lucky eyeballing when I did it. The deer and turkeys should have lots of fresh water next year.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well enjoyed a nice sunrise and some piece and quite in the woods today. To bad I was hunting and hoped for some action and a very loud bang. Saw zero deer. Everyone I talked to in the parking lot said the same thing...They saw nothing in rifle, nothing in archery. The habitat is awesome but the deer are not there. Heard 15 shots nothing was close. Back at it again Monday.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Logger nate said:


> Thanks for the info, ya it has a newer motor because first owner got a little carried away with a tuner and no gauges, has boost and egt gauges now, I watch them pretty close and usually run it on stock or mild setting (it's a BD tuner).


Its easy to get carried away, trust me! They are really fun trucks to drive. Dont do too many burnouts. Hard on your pinion yoke. 

The Edge CTS is a good monitor for EOT Coolant temp and oil pressure as well.


----------



## benp

Logger nate said:


> Well new to me, it's a 95 PSD, 5speed, one ton axles, longer front leaf springs with shackle reversal (rides nice), billet turbo wheel, 4" exhaust, 6 position tuner, and lots of other things, didn't really need it but was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. Anyone want to buy a rust free 94 Chevy pickup?




Awesome Nate!!!!

I really like that body style. I had a 95 straight cab. Great truck. 

If you've never dealt with those year powerstrokes before, keep a spare cam position sensor and glow plug relays in the truck. 

5 minute swaps but can really be a pain if the part craps out in the middle of no where.


----------



## benp

Logger nate said:


> Thanks for the info, ya it has a newer motor because first owner got a little carried away with a tuner and no gauges, has boost and egt gauges now, I watch them pretty close and usually run it on stock or mild setting (it's a BD tuner).



Another little FYI if you don't already know, 

If the EGT probe is in the downpipe add around 200 degrees to the temp to get an idea of what it would be at the exhaust manifold. 

The exhaust manifold is where you want the EGT probe for the most accurate reading but space constraints of the v8's make that a bugger. 

I really dig the truck Nate. My dream truck is 95-97 f350 crew cab real box with a cummins. I love that body style.


----------



## Tenderfoot

benp said:


> Another little FYI if you don't already know,
> 
> If the EGT probe is in the downpipe add around 200 degrees to the temp to get an idea of what it would be at the exhaust manifold.
> 
> The exhaust manifold is where you want the EGT probe for the most accurate reading but space constraints of the v8's make that a bugger.
> 
> I really dig the truck Nate. My dream truck is 95-97 f350 crew cab real box with a cummins. I love that body style.


I installed mine on the drivers side manifold. It was a fairly easy job, I think it took me about a 6 pack start to finish.

If anyone wants I can go out and take a picture. Its in a Super Duty but that layout is pretty similar between the OBS and Super duty lay outs.

I keep an IPR (pain to change on the side of the road, but you can do it), CPS, spare relays and fuses in the truck. Most 7.3s have the new (better) CPS by now though. If the truck wont ever start and you have a check engine light un plug the ICP, 9 times out of 10 they will start. the normal cause of that is the ICP failing and reading 0 injector pressure. I also went to a larger aftermarket glow plug relay. It was the same price as OEM and the truck fires off with no block heater without trouble at -10 F now.


----------



## Haywire

Grabbed a few more spruce snags today for the impending polar blast heading our way this week. Still haven't had to break into my stash yet.


----------



## benp

Haywire said:


> Grabbed a few more spruce snags today for the impending polar blast heading our way this week. Still haven't had to break into my stash yet.



Awesome!

@dancan Im sure perked up at the mention of scrounged spruce.


----------



## dancan

Went out to the scrounging zone today to move some wood off the lot before the excavator gets there .
I dropped Billy another cord of wood today , I heard from family that he's tickled pink about all the wood that's been dropped off .







Jerry came over so it was hammer down and time to move some wood to an unsold lot just around the bend .































It's a little mucky in some spots but as it gets deeper we just keep throwing brush in the muck holes so traction is fine .
The lot owner came by , he was amazed at how well the little 1020 hauled a fully loaded trailer in rough terrain , then he asked if I wanted to cut the right of way for the powerpoles , I told him I'd look at it but not before I was done at the houselot , I'll polly take it but there will be a fee involved lol


----------



## dancan

Spruce ,,,,, Nice burning wood


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> Awesome!
> 
> @dancan Im sure perked up at the mention of scrounged spruce.



SmartAx ....

BTW , I'll be bringing the remnant of the spruce blowdown and the one and only dead standing spruce on that lot tomorrow , I'll get some pics


----------



## Toy4xchris

More back yard work





















sent from my electronic leash


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Spruce ,,,,, Nice Christmas trees



FIXED!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

benp said:


> Awesome Nate!!!!
> 
> I really like that body style. I had a 95 straight cab. Great truck.
> 
> If you've never dealt with those year powerstrokes before, keep a spare cam position sensor and glow plug relays in the truck.
> 
> 5 minute swaps but can really be a pain if the part craps out in the middle of no where.


Thanks, it's my favorite body style too, just didn't like that they were so rough riding since most of my driving is off pavement but this one rides nice more like a Chevy . Yup guy I bought it from said same thing, it came with a new spare cam sensor. Thanks for all the FYI and advice guys, I really did luck out with this truck it's had all the "fixes" and upgrades.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> FIXED!!!!



You ever drag a spruce in the house for a tree and let it warm up , black spruce didn't get the name cat spruce because cat's like to climb it lol
Balsam fir for christmas trees 
Nate , since you like the chevy ride better , I'nm on the way to get my passport , be there soon to pick up that squarebox roughrider LOL
My 99 superduty rides some nice on dirt roads , even with the extra leaf springs in the back .


----------



## Hoosk

dancan said:


> You ever drag a spruce in the house for a tree and let it warm up , black spruce didn't get the name cat spruce because cat's like to climb it lol
> Balsam fir for christmas trees



Hey, aren't balsam firs the ones where all the needles fall off?

"because l can see you're a man who knows his trees"
"This isn't one of those trees that all the needles falls off, is it?"
*"Nah, that's them balsams"*
"The old man loved bargaining as much as an Arab trader.....and he was twice as shrewd."


----------



## Haywire

benp said:


> I really like that body style. I had a 95 straight cab. Great truck.



I had a sweet '95 too..that is until I taco'ed it around a tree one dark and stormy night! RIP my old friend! haha


----------



## Palm learner

I don't scrounge but I saw down the street from where I live , there is a huge complex that cut several pines and they left the rounds out .. I noticed one huge oak branch had been cut and bucked up .
I returned in my truck and grabbed it


----------



## JustJeff

Brought in some of my scrounged sugar maple from last year. It's dry and full of btu's... maybe should have put one less piece in the stove!


----------



## zogger

Hi guys! Sorry for delays, this site became real unusable for me, I keep coming back to try it. Seems to be OK today. I am on a real slow and limited bandwith cell service. Once I go past my alleged high speed data, it drops to like dialup speeds, 1/2 an hour or more to load one page. 

Anyway, been splitting maple and scrounging logs to finish cutting later. Sorta fun getting stuff that is relatively easy to split. Have a bunch more down to go scrounge. The boss hired this guy as a general gofer and he's been clearing up and down the streets. Old school, everything is sloping farmer's back cut, he don't want to hear about it either..hahaha!

We went 25 weeks without rain, finally getting some this past week and now. Glad we didn't get burned out. Shame about all the fires just north of us, wicked bad. That Gatlinburg fire alleged someone set it, but that's all they say, no details. 

Running the smogger every day now, light loads. Whoop! Love heating season!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for delays, this site became real unusable for me, I keep coming back to try it. Seems to be OK today. I am on a real slow and limited bandwith cell service. Once I go past my alleged high speed data, it drops to like dialup speeds, 1/2 an hour or more to load one page.
> 
> Anyway, been splitting maple and scrounging logs to finish cutting later. Sorta fun getting stuff that is relatively easy to split. Have a bunch more down to go scrounge. The boss hired this guy as a general gofer and he's been clearing up and down the streets. Old school, everything is sloping farmer's back cut, he don't want to hear about it either..hahaha!
> 
> We went 25 weeks without rain, finally getting some this past week and now. Glad we didn't get burned out. Shame about all the fires just north of us, wicked bad. That Gatlinburg fire alleged someone set it, but that's all they say, no details.
> 
> Running the smogger every day now, light loads. Whoop! Love heating season!


Good to hear from you. 

I'm hoping to get down to WNC and Georgia sometime this winter. Where are you in relation to Atlanta?


----------



## MustangMike

Only scrounged a 1/2 cord for my Daughter today, but it was a tough scrounge. The field is long & narrow, and high in the middle. On the side, about 100 yds apart, a White Oak had lost a good size branch, and a Red Oak also lost a good size branch. I can drive the Escape & trailer in the middle of the field, but then put 2 saws, axe, timber jack, and my bag of wedges, etc in a wheelbarrow and down I went. Did all the cutting with the 362 & 440, they were about perfect for the job.

Had to wheelbarrow all the wood back up hill at an angle so as not to be too steep. Hey, it is seasoned Oak, and when the owner said I could take it I could not just leave it there! Besides, it is stuff like this that keeps me young! Wish I had the equipment some of you guys have, but I would not have been able to get it in there any way. Houses have been built around the field, and the access is kinda sketchy. Luckily, when I'm loaded with wood, I go down the hill.

The pics are from my driveway, I stopped at the house on the way to my daughter's.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Good to hear from you.
> 
> I'm hoping to get down to WNC and Georgia sometime this winter. Where are you in relation to Atlanta?


1.5 hrs N on 75, 6 miles in


----------



## Logger nate

Well went to Christmas party tonight they wanted everyone to say what their favorite color was and their hobby, I said camo and cutting firewood


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dancan, that's a lot of wood you have there, is that for personal use or you selling?
Just wondering if you burn that much per year?
Is it still considered scrounge if it's for commercial pourposes?


----------



## Cowboy254

benp said:


> Oh man I laughed at the "Blue gum saw dust is fair at best."
> Do the noodled chunks split ok by hand or are the still pretty tough? You do have some awesome scenery there Cowboy. Holy cow.



Hey Ben, the noodled chunks are going to be a bit variable I think. There are plenty of branchy bits and they are going to take a whole lot of swingin. Other bits might just take the standard 45 or so big hits with the maul to split. I've only ever had to split green bluegum so this will be something new. 

@MustangMike , I'm a bit the same. When I was a lad and needed to know something, I'd pull out a volume of Encyclopaedica Brittanica to find the answer. Now I just have a whinge on the interweb and some guy with big forearms from the USA tells me exactly what I need to know. Had to use the same trick on Limby again today BTW. The conditions I'm cutting in now are much warmer than what I normally cut in, I wonder if that is a contributing factor?

Anyway, I picked up another load from the farm today, all stuff that I have cut previously. A lot of it is pretty rough and ready, will probably noodle it down to a size that I can shoehorn into the heater because you can bet your pants that it won't split. The Bobdog got out yesterday at the Lady Farm and went for a 6 hour run. He came out with me today but he was a bit tired and wasn't running ahead of the ute. He eventually caught up. Hey Bob. 




So I cut off the other half of the bluegum trunk, the last bit before things start to get awkward. If I had an indefinite amount of time, I'd probably work on the trunk and get there eventually. If I had even more time and the gear and the competence to do it, I'd mill the trunk. As it is, I don't have any of that stuff and will go and find a peppermint that isn't as much of a PITA to convert into BTUs. 




I had already filled the trailer with dodgy bits and offcuts so I noodled these two chunks into smaller chunks and left them there. Now I have a reason why I have to go back even though the farm is full of snakes, spiders, scorpions and drop bears. 




Otherwise, I'm done with this tree. I have taken 7 loads (+ another 0.3 loads to pick up) x 1.2 cubes = 8.76 cubic metres = 2.3 cords or thereabouts. Or in pictorial form,




minus




Now, the basic weight (0% MC) of bluegum is 700kg/m. 8.76 x 700 = 6132kg (13490lbs). Energy value of 1kg oven dry eucalypt = 19000kJ. 19000kJ/kg x 6132 = 116,508,000kJ. Convert to BTUs by dividing by 0.948 = 122,898,734 BTUs. Should keep us warm for a while. I'm going to find something easier to cut next. Bob was pretty knackered by the time we got back.




Then I went home and unhooked the trailer. Didn't have time to unload it because I had to get showered and changed to go to child No.2's ballet concert .

Then as I was about to go inside I saw this little guy sitting on top of the bluegum pile. 






He wanted to kill me, but I didn't let him.


----------



## square1

^^^ cleaned up real nice ^^^


----------



## square1

Jeffkrib said:


> Dancan, that's a lot of wood you have there, is that for personal use or you selling?


Neither, He is OCD and has CAD  NTTIAWWT!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cool pics yet again. Get yourself a 36" bar (I think Virtus machinery does the cheapest stihl bars in Aus) and come back in winter for the rest. Haha I know what you mean about kids concerts at this time of the year, very busy time in our household too.
I was always of the belief that timber had in the order of 26mj per kg no matter what the species.


----------



## benp

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Ben, the noodled chunks are going to be a bit variable I think. There are plenty of branchy bits and they are going to take a whole lot of swingin. Other bits might just take the standard 45 or so big hits with the maul to split. I've only ever had to split green bluegum so this will be something new.
> 
> @MustangMike , I'm a bit the same. When I was a lad and needed to know something, I'd pull out a volume of Encyclopaedica Brittanica to find the answer. Now I just have a whinge on the interweb and some guy with big forearms from the USA tells me exactly what I need to know. Had to use the same trick on Limby again today BTW. The conditions I'm cutting in now are much warmer than what I normally cut in, I wonder if that is a contributing factor?
> 
> Anyway, I picked up another load from the farm today, all stuff that I have cut previously. A lot of it is pretty rough and ready, will probably noodle it down to a size that I can shoehorn into the heater because you can bet your pants that it won't split. The Bobdog got out yesterday at the Lady Farm and went for a 6 hour run. He came out with me today but he was a bit tired and wasn't running ahead of the ute. He eventually caught up. Hey Bob.
> 
> View attachment 541075
> 
> 
> So I cut off the other half of the bluegum trunk, the last bit before things start to get awkward. If I had an indefinite amount of time, I'd probably work on the trunk and get there eventually. If I had even more time and the gear and the competence to do it, I'd mill the trunk. As it is, I don't have any of that stuff and will go and find a peppermint that isn't as much of a PITA to convert into BTUs.
> 
> View attachment 541076
> 
> 
> I had already filled the trailer with dodgy bits and offcuts so I noodled these two chunks into smaller chunks and left them there. Now I have a reason why I have to go back even though the farm is full of snakes, spiders, scorpions and drop bears.
> 
> View attachment 541077
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I'm done with this tree. I have taken 7 loads (+ another 0.3 loads to pick up) x 1.2 cubes = 8.76 cubic metres = 2.3 cords or thereabouts. Or in pictorial form,
> 
> View attachment 541078
> 
> 
> minus
> 
> View attachment 541079
> 
> 
> Now, the basic weight (0% MC) of bluegum is 700kg/m. 8.76 x 700 = 6132kg (13490lbs). Energy value of 1kg oven dry eucalypt = 19000kJ. 19000kJ/kg x 6132 = 116,508,000kJ. Convert to BTUs by dividing by 0.948 = 122,898,734 BTUs. Should keep us warm for a while. I'm going to find something easier to cut next. Bob was pretty knackered by the time we got back.
> 
> View attachment 541080
> 
> 
> Then I went home and unhooked the trailer. Didn't have time to unload it because I had to get showered and changed to go to child No.2's ballet concert .
> 
> Then as I was about to go inside I saw this little guy sitting on top of the bluegum pile.
> 
> View attachment 541082
> 
> 
> View attachment 541083
> 
> He wanted to kill me, but I didn't let him.



I've never seen a tree that dry with no rot. That is awesome Cowboy!!

I would love to fill the boiler up with a load of those blocks and see how long of burn I could get. I imagine it would be a lot longer than 14hrs I am getting now. 

Would be awesome to have a stash of that for the -30F nights.

Bob looks like a good buddy. 

The visitor probably wanted to talk about car insurance.


----------



## dancan

The wood I scrounge up is only for personal use , none of it is for sale .
I do have a pile of wood that I have bought , that stuff is for selling .
I do scrounge up the end cuts and splitter trash from the selling wood for home 
Nobody would want to pay the price if I was to sell any of the wood I scrounge up and take home , when I factor in the cost of my fleet , time and effort it would polly be cheaper to heat with propane lol
If someone is in need of some wood I'll give them some of my scrounged wood , not my selling wood .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> You ever drag a spruce in the house for a tree and let it warm up , black spruce didn't get the name cat spruce because cat's like to climb it lol
> Balsam fir for christmas trees
> Nate , since you like the chevy ride better , I'nm on the way to get my passport , be there soon to pick up that squarebox roughrider LOL
> My 99 superduty rides some nice on dirt roads , even with the extra leaf springs in the back .


You are welcome to come down anytime for sure Dan but I think I'll keep the old square box sense it rides pretty good with the 02 springs . Bring your tractor when you come down there's a bunch of red fir on the downhill side of the road I need to get out
Zogger glad to hear your safe from the fires, sounds pretty bad, praying for rain.


----------



## panolo

@Cowboy254 Love the updates! That wood looks awesome!


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Had to use the same trick on Limby again today BTW. The conditions I'm cutting in now are much warmer than what I normally cut in, I wonder if that is a contributing factor?



I also noticed that it usually happens to my saw when it is unusually warm out, which is likely why I have not had the problem for a while. Saw ran just great yesterday (other than operator error). Was initially hard to start until I realize i did not set it to the "Start" position! After I figured that out, it was perfect!

Hopefully, the computer will eventually adjust to warm starts. Otherwise, we at least know what to do! Actually, my nephew (MechanicMatt) figured that out for me, but it works!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well went to Christmas party tonight they wanted everyone to say what their favorite color was and their hobby, I said camo and cutting firewood


That's awesome!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 6 I believe. 







sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 7. 






Helpers for the day. Didn't get puteruser in the picture but he's shy. 






sent from a field


----------



## dancan

Did someone say spruce ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## benp

Spruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuce!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Yup spruce , I needed it to supplement my big maple scrounge .
















I couldn't let the Cowboy and Casey get ahead of me ......


----------



## Haywire

I likes me some spruce!


----------



## dancan

Add Haywire to that "ahead" list ...


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Add Haywire to that "ahead" list ...


Nah, you've got me beat! Most all the wood in the pics I post, goes up in smoke within a week or so! haha


----------



## dancan

Well the pile of small spruce is growing , that was this morning .






I'll get some pics of the hardwood pile and the bigger stuff pile next weekend .


----------



## MustangMike

I split about 2 cord today at my Daughter's, was a good workout, several of the rounds tested my limits, but I kept the splitter horizontal, get stuff done faster that way.

I did all the splitting, but my SIL and two Grandson's (7 & 9) helped stack the spits. My SIL just shook his head when I was still able to lift some large rounds up at the end of the day. He wanted me to go vertical, but I wanted to get done. He said "We will see how your back is in the morning". I told him it will be just fine, this ain't my first Rodeo! It was good to have all the help with stacking the splits.

It was about 1 cord White Oak, 1/2 cord Red Oak, and 1/2 cord Red Maple.

I think she is now set for Winter, with about 6 cord total.


----------



## svk

Tried to scrounge up new wheels and tires for my Yukon this this afternoon. Darn FB classified seller was a fraud and never showed up. Wasted about 2 hours of my time on that Wild goose chase.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Darn FB classified seller was a fraud and never showed up. Wasted about 2 hours of my time on that Wild goose chase.


Rough part of town . . .

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I split about 2 cord today at my Daughter's, was a good workout, several of the rounds tested my limits, but I kept the splitter horizontal, get stuff done faster that way.
> 
> I did all the splitting, but my SIL and two Grandson's (7 & 9) helped stack the spits. My SIL just shook his head when I was still able to lift some large rounds up at the end of the day. He wanted me to go vertical, but I wanted to get done. He said "We will see how your back is in the morning". I told him it will be just fine, this ain't my first Rodeo! It was good to have all the help with stacking the splits.
> 
> It was about 1 cord White Oak, 1/2 cord Red Oak, and 1/2 cord Red Maple.
> 
> I think she is now set for Winter, with about 6 cord total.


Sounds like your the kind of man we used to have in this country! Glad there's still a some left. Seems most guys on here are that way. Hope my daughter can find one that likes to work. Just curious why staying in horizontal mode is faster? For me vertical is much faster even with the smaller stuff, it's like having a big split table I'm not constantly bending over picking pieces up. I set splitter up right next to pile of rounds so I don't have to move much even to get a fresh round.


----------



## cantoo

Well, today was pretty much a bust. I had everything already and had planned a good day hauling logs. It's been raining for about a week and overcast so nothing has been drying. I thought screw it I'm gonna haul wood anyway. I have about a 1/2 mile haul along the edge of ploughed fields. Some is on grass and some is ploughed ground. My wife asked if I was going to put the chains on and me in my stubborn mood said I don't have time for that. Then I proceeded to bury the wagon for about 2 1/2 hours of screwing around. Ended up with about 8 logs on the trailer and hauled home. Decided to just spend a few hours cutting. That went just about as well, I picked a nice tight section of the bush and proceeded to hang up 6 trees. Spent another few hours getting them to the landing. Decided that I would cut one more tree that is at a tight corner on the trail and needed to be removed to get wagon thru. Got it down hooked onto it with the rear grapple and snapped the 3 pth arms again. Time to cut my loses and go home. I'm still feeling like crap and have no stamina, yesterday was the 1st real meal I've had in a week and a half. I'm just gonna wait until it freezes I really hate mud.


----------



## CaseyForrest

cantoo said:


> Well, today was pretty much a bust. I had everything already and had planned a good day hauling logs. It's been raining for about a week and overcast so nothing has been drying. I thought screw it I'm gonna haul wood anyway. I have about a 1/2 mile haul along the edge of ploughed fields. Some is on grass and some is ploughed ground. My wife asked if I was going to put the chains on and me in my stubborn mood said I don't have time for that. Then I proceeded to bury the wagon for about 2 1/2 hours of screwing around. Ended up with about 8 logs on the trailer and hauled home. Decided to just spend a few hours cutting. That went just about as well, I picked a nice tight section of the bush and proceeded to hang up 6 trees. Spent another few hours getting them to the landing. Decided that I would cut one more tree that is at a tight corner on the trail and needed to be removed to get wagon thru. Got it down hooked onto it with the rear grapple and snapped the 3 pth arms again. Time to cut my loses and go home. I'm still feeling like crap and have no stamina, yesterday was the 1st real meal I've had in a week and a half.



Ive learned that when things go sideways early in the day, call it. It generally isnt going to get better.



cantoo said:


> I'm just gonna wait until it freezes I really hate mud.



Same here. We are usually frozen by now at least enough crust to support wheeled equipment. I cant even run the 2650 with turf tires over the yard without picking up mud. Its getting old.


----------



## dancan

I've been lucky, the lot I'm on has pretty good drainage, just a bit of muck on the way in with a few soft spots , we just fill them in with brush and chunks of crap wood. No long runs like you have. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Just curious why staying in horizontal mode is faster?



The machine is not any faster, but I can just turn the piece easier (faster) for the next split. I kinda just keep my hip against the half near me, and when the other half drops I just turn it to the size piece I want, and keep going, then PU the other half and do the same. Just goes faster for me, I have to bend over too much when it is in vertical mode, only use it for the very large pieces that I really can't pick up.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> The machine is not any faster, but I can just turn to piece easier (faster) for the next split. I kinda just keep my hip against the half near me, and when the other half drops I just turn it to the size piece I want, and keep going, then PU the other half and do the same. Just goes faster for me, I have to bend over too much when it is in vertical mode, only use it for the very large pieces that I really can't pick up.


Ya I kinda new it didn't make any difference with the machine . Just thought maybe you had some special technique that made it faster, thanks. Enjoy your good back it's sure no fun having back issues.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Tried to scrounge up new wheels and tires for my Yukon this this afternoon. Darn FB classified seller was a fraud and never showed up. Wasted about 2 hours of my time on that Wild goose chase.





Philbert said:


> Rough part of town . . .
> 
> Philbert


So about 7:15 the guy starts calling me. Calls 17 times (yes seventeen), leaves voicemails, texts, and PM's. Sob story about getting locked out of his apartment.

Offers to come to me, front the tires for later payment (told him I put the cash back in the ATM, which I did), throw in extra stuff, and so on. Even after I told him I was going to pass he's still texting me wanting to meet tomorrow.

Something's fishy. Probably lucky he was doing other shady stuff when I was over in his neighborhood (with 4 of my kids in the car).


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> So about 7:15 the guy starts calling me. Calls 17 times (yes seventeen), leaves voicemails, texts, and PM's. Sob story about getting locked out of his apartment.
> 
> Offers to come to me, front the tires for later payment (told him I put the cash back in the ATM, which I did), throw in extra stuff, and so on. Even after I told him I was going to pass he's still texting me wanting to meet tomorrow.
> 
> Something's fishy. Probably lucky he was doing other shady stuff when I was over in his neighborhood (with 4 of my kids in the car).



He's gotta get the merchandise moved quick I guess. Don't want to be caught with it


----------



## Philbert

Offer to meet at the Saint Paul Police station parking lot. They are OK with that. Leave the kids at home. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> He's gotta get the merchandise moved quick I guess. Don't want to be caught with it


Most likely. 

I almost suggested he meet me at my police dept lot.

Edit: philbert great minds think alike.


----------



## MustangMike

A few years ago a guy on CL wanted to sell me to 460s at a reasonable price, with different size bars. When we started to discuss where he wanted to meet, it just did not sound right to me, and I passed on it. Something just told me that he either did not really have the saws, or they were hot. Either way, it did not work for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I put the garbage out tonight, ant then I heard something. Got a light out of the garage and had a conversation with a Great Horned Owl that was in a tree in my back yard. Actually let me put the light on him for about 5 minutes before taking off. A good sport!


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Most likely.
> 
> I almost suggested he meet me at my police dept lot.
> 
> Edit: philbert great minds think alike.



Yeh that's a decent spot. I don't like to take my kiddos with me to CL meetings. I always assume and prepare for the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## svk

I would have completed the sale tonight or in the morning. But the guy is just way too pushy. He's still messaging me.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> I would have completed the sale tonight or in the morning. But the guy is just way too pushy. He's still messaging me.



Dang bud you may have to file some stalking charges [emoji12]


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> Dang bud you may have to file some stalking charges [emoji12]


I haven't read his last several pm's as then he gets the notifications. Hopefully someone else just buys them.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> I haven't read his last several pm's as then he gets the notifications. Hopefully someone else just buys them.



I would just block his number in the phone. But that's just me


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> Grabbed a few more spruce snags today for the impending polar blast heading our way this week. Still haven't had to break into my stash yet.



That's a great feeling, to be picking up bits and pieces to spare the stuff already CSS in the shed. Even better is if you can get one up and be cutting more than you're burning so you're gaining scrounge. Sure, the wife will probably think you're having an affair being out so much, but ...


"Had to wheelbarrow all the wood back up hill at an angle so as not to be too steep. Hey, it is seasoned Oak, and when the owner said I could take it I could not just leave it there!"

I understand @MustangMike , if I find out about a scrounge, I just can't let it go either. My wife thinks I might have a problem. It is however a problem that keeps her warm so it's ok.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cool pics yet again. Get yourself a 36" bar (I think Virtus machinery does the cheapest stihl bars in Aus) and come back in winter for the rest. Haha I know what you mean about kids concerts at this time of the year, very busy time in our household too.
> I was always of the belief that timber had in the order of 26mj per kg no matter what the species.



G'day Jeff, I think 26MJ/kg might be an overestimation. From what I've read, hardwoods generally, and not just in Australia, are around 19MJ per kg while softwoods are a little higher, up to 21MJ per kg, due to the presence of higher energy value resins and whatnot. Of course, that's by weight, you need twice the volume for softwoods, give or take. I use my "Wood in Australia" by KR Bootle as my main reference in case you're interested. Unfortunately, I'm unlikely to be able to get back to the farm next winter as the lady farmer is almost certain (pending favourable court decisions for her etc) to have moved away. If she doesn't and I had the opportunity next winter I would get some milling gear and get stuck into the trunk. As you note, I'd need a longer bar. If she stays, I'll do that, if she doesn't, I won't bother (at least, for now).


----------



## Jeffkrib

Thanks Dancan, me thinks you don't have OCD, nothing wrong with anyone in this thread...... only those who don't get us have issues  lol.
Cowboy It's been about 15 years since I studied thermodynamics but that's the number I had in my head for some reason. The higher energy content of softwood due to resins makes sense. I believe the average stove is about 50 - 60% efficient, so burning 1kg per hour 19,000,000j /50% = 9,500,000 j per hour. Divide by 3600 secounds (in an hour)
Gives you an output of about 2.6 kW. Not sure how much you'd burn in an hour. I think I will do some weighing next winter over say a week and see how much I actually go through.


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> I would just block his number in the phone. But that's just me


If he's back on me today I'm going to tell him in no uncertain terms never to contact me again. 

He tried to friend me on FB too. WTF!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Someone has a fan!

sent from a field


----------



## svk

I am at home today as I am expecting my M1 Garand military surplus rifle to be delivered and it needs to be signed for. Had to run out for a few minute and it was a stressful 15 minutes being gone wondering if delivery would be attempted.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> If he's back on me today I'm going to tell him in no uncertain terms never to contact me again.


First of all, I did _NOT_ try to friend you on FB.

Second, just tell me that you already bought the tires somewhere else and I will drop it . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> First of all, I did _NOT_ try to friend you on FB.
> 
> Second, just tell me that you already bought the tires somewhere else.
> 
> Philbert


LOL.

I saw a pic of the dude and he didn't look like you. Unless you very recently grew red beard and shaved your head LOL


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> I am at home today as I am expecting my M1 Garand military surplus rifle to be delivered and it needs to be signed for. Had to run out for a few minute and it was a stressful 15 minutes being gone wondering if delivery would be attempted.



I don't think I could've left with something like that lingering!

I'm starting to feel like you are not a social person. All he wants is someone special in his life to hold his stolen merchandise. You sir are a heartbreaker.


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> I don't think I could've left with something like that lingering!
> 
> I'm starting to feel like you are not a social person. All he wants is someone special in his life to hold his stolen merchandise. You sir are a heartbreaker.


He started reposting the tires on other sites after I backed away. The tires went from "new" to "pretty good" in the new listings......


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> He started reposting the tires on other sites after I backed away. The tires went from "new" to "pretty good" in the new listings......



Now I'm just playing devil's advocate here but that could be because he popped tires on his own vehicle trying to get to you and had to use them for a short bit. And when I say get to you at this point I clearly mean to drive to your house and watch you sleep through your window but let's not get judgmental here. See...there can be an explanation for everything


----------



## svk

So Fedex comes to my door....and delivers my wife's shampoo 

Hope it is on a different delivery truck. Says it is out for delivery.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Hahaha that's a sorry move there FedEx. Playing with a mans heart


----------



## svk

It's here!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ive-always-wanted-one-of-these.303768/


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> It's here!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ive-always-wanted-one-of-these.303768/



Awesome congrats!


----------



## al-k

My buddy bought some tires from a guy outside of where he worked, they looked brand new 1 quarter the price and they had some nice knife wounds to the side walls that could only be seen from inside.


----------



## dancan

That guy showed up with them at my shop , very small puncture in each one , didn't hear the leaks till the third tire , buddy was pizzed , called the guy , no answer , drove to buddy's house , his mom said that he's never owned the chev truck he claimed they came off of LOL


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> It's here!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ive-always-wanted-one-of-these.303768/



Beyond nice! I don't have one, just its little brother.


----------



## cantoo

svk, I've posted this link or one like it before. This was a guy who used to live near me. He advertised his truck for sale on Kijiji. 2 guys came to test drive it, they shot him and burned his body in an industrial incinerator. The one guy ended up being charged for 2 other murders. Gotta be careful these days.
http://globalnews.ca/news/560553/tim-bosma-a-timeline-of-the-police-investigation/


----------



## cantoo

Welded the 3 pth arm again. At least it always breaks in a new spot. These things are like a cat with 9 lives. Does anyone know someone who has a Kubota L35? I need the measurements off the 3 pth arms so I can make a new set from scratch. I made this 1st set just by guessing and they are a little off.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> svk, I've posted this link or one like it before. This was a guy who used to live near me. He advertised his truck for sale on Kijiji. 2 guys came to test drive it, they shot him and burned his body in an industrial incinerator. The one guy ended up being charged for 2 other murders. Gotta be careful these days.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/560553/tim-bosma-a-timeline-of-the-police-investigation/


That's nuts. 

I don't buy much from local sellers online. Got to be careful. 

I looked at another set today. This guy was nice but he was a little generous on his tire grading and the ones he was selling were no better than the ones I have. So still looking.


----------



## Cowboy254

No time to get out to the Lady Farm today however I did have some splitting and stacking of previously scrounged nice, dry, termite-free peppermint to do. I lifted up one bit and there was this little guy underneath.




He's a little bearded dragon. My wife and I used to call them bearded clam dragons for something to giggle about until the kids started repeating it. Now they're back to being bearded dragons. This one is not fully grown and apparently hasn't realised that he's supposed to want to kill me.




He let me give him a tickle under the chin. No, I wasn't about to take off my glove just in case he hadn't already had dinner. I saw his respiratory rate start to increase and sensed a fight or flight response and potential death coming so I let him be.

Anyway, I had enough primo peppermint to finish this bay, which is 2.5m x 3.5m x 2.3m stacked high which is 20 cubes. Here's the front on view.




And here's the oblique view. If the sides aren't bulging you haven't stacked enough in there . Still haven't cut the grass either. 




and here's a bonus snap of the rare and deadly Australian Wildcat in its natural habitat.




I should be able to get back out to the Lady Farm tomorrow morning and find some nice dry peppermints to turn into stove-combustible BTUs.


----------



## MustangMike

A funny true story: The wife & I were in the Caribbean having a relaxing lunch outside at one of the resorts. My wife, who is a bit near sighted, spotted several squirrels coming slowly across the lawn towards us. Then they got close, and she screamed because they were not squirrels, they were iguanas!

Kinda funny afterwards, but it sure scared the crap out of her at the time.


----------



## svk

A cousin and a friend both have bearded dragons, they make cool pets.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

MustangMike said:


> A funny true story: The wife & I were in the Caribbean having a relaxing lunch outside at one of the resorts. My wife, who is a bit near sighted, spotted several squirrels coming slowly across the lawn towards us. Then they got close, and she screamed because they were not squirrels, they were iguanas!
> 
> Kinda funny afterwards, but it sure scared the crap out of her at the time.



Mrs. Geek and I were at a nice resort in Cancun a few years back. We were dining at the main restaurant, pretty late in the evening after drinking a few too many Mojitos under the grass umbrellas... 

Anyway, mid-dinner, several feral cats from the resort got into a fight - right underneath our table. The waitstaff was mortified, but we were too busy laughing to care.


----------



## svk

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Mrs. Geek and I were at a nice resort in Cancun a few years back. We were dining at the main restaurant, pretty late in the evening after drinking a few too many Mojitos under the grass umbrellas...
> 
> Anyway, mid-dinner, several feral cats from the resort got into a fight - right underneath our table. The waitstaff was mortified, but we were too busy laughing to care.


That's awesome!

Did you see the youtube video where the crow harrasses two cats until the cats start fighting? They then roll off a roof in a ball of fur then off a cement wall as they continued to fight.


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> That's nuts.
> 
> I don't buy much from local sellers online. Got to be careful.
> 
> I looked at another set today. This guy was nice but he was a little generous on his tire grading and the ones he was selling were no better than the ones I have. So still looking.



Assume you know not to just look at the tread but also the DOT code on the sidewall that tells week of manufacture. Important any time you're looking at used tires.


----------



## svk

NGaMountains said:


> Assume you know not to just look at the tread but also the DOT code on the sidewall that tells week of manufacture. Important any time you're looking at used tires.


I know what you are referencing but I didn't get that far. The tires weren't going to work.


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> I know what you are referencing but I didn't get that far. The tires weren't going to work.



Just wanted to make sure you were aware of this info on the tires. Don't wanna buy tires with deep tread that have been sitting in someone's garage for 8 years, especially with all those kids in the car! Happy hunting.


----------



## JustJeff

I used to have a 1981 full sized blazer. 350, lift kit 35" buckshot mudders. It was awesome, kids loved it, they called it the beast. Blew a used tire on the right front at 55mph. Wheel spun in my hands and in the ditch we went. Hit a culvert and jumped in the air, came down and went sideways. Was up on two wheels for a sec. (walked the tracks later). Had 3 of my kids with me, one had a boo boo on his elbow. Other than that we got off Scott free! Long story, short lesson.... buy new tires.


----------



## Philbert

Was sitting quietly at my computer, browsing the 'Xmas giving' thread, when some jerk started jackhammering right outside my house.

Went outside to investigate, and it was _quieter_ OUTSIDE of my house than INSIDE. ( . . . _Ruh-Roh_! . . .)

Went down to the basement and the circulating pump for the boiler sounded like broken glass going through the garbage disposal, transmitting that sound through the pipes, to all of the radiators (2-story house). Fortunately, Grainger had one in stock, not too far away, and the old pipes (and old muscles) did not put up too much of a fight. Could have been worse on a weekend (outside temp reading 24°F), although, I would still have some gravity flow of heat.

Will do an 'autopsy' on the old one in a few days, but I found metal shavings and parts of a spring nearby. Guessing that that can't be good.

New one is so quiet that I thought I might have wired it wrong at first.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

4° outside, 73° in the shack. Ain't life grand



Cowboy254 said:


> and here's a bonus snap of the rare and deadly Australian Wildcat in its natural habitat.
> 
> View attachment 541520



Hey Cowboy, is that a drop cat?


----------



## svk

Windy and cold here. A little snow. 

It's been merry Christmas to me lately. Things that I've ordered over the last several months all randomly arrived over the last couple of days. 

Friday my "ugly sweatshirt" arrived. Monday my M1 Garand arrived. Today the new stock/forearm for my deer rifle as well as my new Fiskars Isocore and X15 arrived.


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> Hey Cowboy, is that a drop cat?



Aha, I can see you are an educated gentleman who knows his Aussie predators !


----------



## svk

I'm cutting a bit Monday. Going to need to break out the winter weight oil.


----------



## MustangMike

Just let the saw warm up a minute or two before you put it to the wood, it will be fine!!!!


----------



## Plowboy83

Dang that's to cold for me. I got a flat on I40 coming back from visiting my mom in Arkansas at -4 it was miserable


----------



## svk

I think I've cut to about 20 below. First few minutes are chilly then the jacket gets unzipped. 

I've worked in a hooded sweatshirt at -5. Still was sweating.


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah I guess it don't take long to get warmed up cutting wood


----------



## chucker

through my logging years/adventures there have been days in the dead of winter when you try to start machinery at -30+ below .... warming up for 2 hours from a dead start frozen oil using a propane pig to be able to work for 3 hours to be out of the deep bush before total black out! howling winds with the fridged bite of a rabid wolf stinging like no other! don't miss them day's in the least! 6 to 10 cord of pecker pole's did not beat me this day!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I'm cutting a bit Monday. Going to need to break out the winter weight oil.
> 
> View attachment 541729


good working temps if the wind lays down ...


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, I got out to the Lady Farm today. Bad news for her but good for me, she's now going to be stuck there (thank-you Family Court) until at least May which gives me some more good scrounging time. I'm just about done scrounging for the time being anyway, I'm pretty weary, it's getting warmer and I have scrounge coming out of all sorts of places . I have brought home 15 trailer loads in the last 3 weeks, 5 cords worth which is more than we burn in a year. We'll be heading up to Queensland for some fishing next week and then Christmas as well. After that it'll be too hot to scrounge, in fact, I've been very lucky that it has been mild enough to scrounge for the last month. And I still have about a year's worth of manual splitting in front of me. You can see the head of my little bearded clam dragon perched up the top again. 




The big bluegum is in the background. Now that it looks like I might have some time after it starts to cool off, I might get some milling gear to make some table tops. Anyone know a good website where I can find the sort of information I'll need?




I moved further along the ridge in search of peppermint BTUs. These logs were smallish but there was some termite free wood there. About this much. 




I moved on to where I had seen a good looking dead stander. He fell over just after I got there, good timing!




You generally expect that with dead peppermints standing among other trees, they're going to have termites to a greater or lesser degree. Generally from a medium sized tree like this you would expect to get some good BTUs out of the upper trunk and branches and then have to split out the termite middle out of the middle and lower trunk. It is not a good sign when the branches disintegrate upon hitting the ground and termite [email protected] goes everywhere which is what happened with this one. 




Still, I did get some good wood out of this, splitting out the worst of it, then will re-split what remains next to the deadly meat ant nest and they can go to town on the white ants. This load will go into the 'burn first' pile. I'll let it sit out over summer then chuck a tarp over it in May and it'll all be good burning by then. It's about 1/3 of a cord in the trailer.


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> I moved on to where I had seen a good looking dead stander. He fell over just after I got there, good timing!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

square1 said:


>



I think the tree saw 'limby' coming, and knew the gig was up.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Neighbors had lightening hit a tree and had their tree service take it down and cut it to length for me  now I just have to haul and split. Score


----------



## cantoo

I spent 15 hours driving yesterday and had lots of time to think about all the work I have to do. decided that I needed to get some of the logs home before we get this batch of bad weather they are raving about. This morning I put the rear tire chains on and tonight after work I headed back to the bush. It was a little colder out today so the ground was pretty stiff. Of course it is still warm around the bush and muddy everywhere but I was keen by then. I managed to get 3 loads hauled home and piled up just after dark. I've decided to stack all the different sized logs and the ash and poplar separate this year. It will save me time when I'm cutting stuff into rounds and splitting. I have about 8 more loads of ash ready to come out. The darn poplar is pretty much a waste of time but that was part of the deal I made with the land owner. I said I would get rid of the poplar, there are tons of trees blown over and partway down. A couple of the sections aren't even safe to walk thru because of all the leaners and widow makers hanging everywhere. When it freezes I just gonna walk in and start at one side and just keep cutting until all the poplar is cut then I will go in with the rear grapple and haul it out from one end. Think I might cut most of it into 16" stuff for campfire sales, just going to stack it off the conveyor and sell it by the dump trailer load to a couple of local camp grounds. They just want cooking fires so poplar is fine as long as it's kept dry. I'm planning on buying a couple of corn silage wagons with rooves on them to keep everything dry. I'll cut openings at the bottom to get the wood out. I hope we get some good freezing weather and just enough snow to make sliding logs easier and cleaner so I can get some work done. I'm off work between Christmas and New Years so wood is gonna catch hell.


----------



## MustangMike

My 2 Grandsons are praying for snow, 1) so they won't have school, and 2) so Grandpa will take them sledding!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> I'm cutting a bit Monday. Going to need to break out the winter weight oil.



Like Mike said, once the saw's warmed up regular oil flows just fine. Maybe the winter stuff pours easier? Don't know, never used it.
I use the red bulk stuff from Cenex year round. Was out cuttin' fir in 5° today. The 562 loves the cold. Great saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Like Mike said, once the saw's warmed up regular oil flows just fine. Maybe the winter stuff pours easier? Don't know, never used it.
> I use the red bulk stuff from Cenex year round. Was out cuttin' fir in 5° today. The 562 loves the cold. Great saw.


Might work ok once it's in a warm saw but getting summer weight oil in the saw can be a challenge, I've had to squeeze the jug just to get oil out at -10. My Dad used to get the red bulk oil, good stuff. I sure like my 562 too, amazing throttle response it's like it knows your going to squeeze the trigger and just revs up.
About 3 here 
heat sure feels good from the scrounged wood


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Windy and cold here. A little snow.
> 
> It's been merry Christmas to me lately. Things that I've ordered over the last several months all randomly arrived over the last couple of days.
> 
> Friday my "ugly sweatshirt" arrived. Monday my M1 Garand arrived. Today the new stock/forearm for my deer rifle as well as my new Fiskars Isocore and X15 arrived.
> 
> View attachment 541690
> View attachment 541691


Oh My, there's something green growing on your stock, Joe.


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> Well new to me, it's a 95 PSD, 5speed, one ton axles, longer front leaf springs with shackle reversal (rides nice), billet turbo wheel, 4" exhaust, 6 position tuner, and lots of other things, didn't really need it but was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. Anyone want to buy a rust free 94 Chevy pickup?



pics of the Chevy?


----------



## Logger nate

Hinerman said:


> pics of the Chevy?


----------



## svk

Darn it, more sub zero weather coming which means no chance of unfrozen wood for my splitting tool shoot out.


----------



## benp

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 542184



Damn that is nice. Uncommon to find the older Chev's up here in that good of shape. I like that body syle.


----------



## benp

Haywire said:


> Like Mike said, once the saw's warmed up regular oil flows just fine. Maybe the winter stuff pours easier? Don't know, never used it.
> I use the red bulk stuff from Cenex year round. Was out cuttin' fir in 5° today. The 562 loves the cold. Great saw.



I really like the Red stuff from Cenex. 





Winter weight pours a lot easier and oils well. The problem for me is that it keeps oiling long after I'm done cutting.


----------



## Logger nate

benp said:


> Damn that is nice. Uncommon to find the older Chev's up here in that good of shape. I like that body syle.


$1500 to any AS member trans makes noise (5speed) and will prolly need attention pretty soon. Would consider trading for chainsaws


----------



## benp

Logger nate said:


> $1500 to any AS member trans makes noise (5speed) and will prolly need attention pretty soon. Would consider trading for chainsaws



Damn Nate!! Great deal!!!

Unfortunately I feel it would go up like a vampire in the sun once it encountered winter road salt of here.


----------



## tpence2177

Wish I could afford to bring it down south where it probably wouldn't ever rust lol. Manuals are my kind of trucks. Don't see a lot of v8 4wd manuals down here

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwasifar

tpence2177 said:


> Wish I could afford to bring it down south where it probably wouldn't ever rust lol. Manuals are my kind of trucks. Don't see a lot of v8 4wd manuals down here


Ha. Once I took my car to a hand car wash, and the kid came back in after a few minutes and said, "Your car won't start." I said, "Really?" and I followed him back out. He sat down and turned the key and nothing happened. "See?" I said, "Are you pushing the clutch in?" He said, "Clutch?" This kid's job is to drive cars in and out of the wash bay, and he had never seen a manual transmission. I had to drive it in myself, which was actually my preference anyway.

I won't buy an automatic, and neither will my wife. She's the opposite of high-maintenance, so eat yer hearts out, guys.  When she bought her Subaru Forester, she insisted on a manual, but not the bottom trim level of the car. That was really hard to find. We searched the country for one. The Japanese tsunami had just happened, and shipments were disrupted. There was one in Wyoming and another somewhere in New England and not much else. We eventually had to wait months for the dealer to order one. 

Once I asked a car salesman how often he gets requests for manuals, and he said it's very rare. I asked him how many of those requests are from women, and he said, "In 13 years of selling cars, it's only happened once, and the lady was in the Navy." I have an idea what he meant to imply by that, though I'm not sure what the connection would be.


----------



## Philbert

My last car had a manual transmission - drove it 21+ years. Still find myself 'phantom' shifting and clutching sometimes. But I only drove synchronized transmissions - not sure how well I would do with the really old school cars that my Dad drove.

Recently bought a new Subaru, by the way. The continuously variable (CV) automatic drove better and was rated for better mileage than the stick. Plus, I know that my kids could drive it if needed (wife drove a manual for many years), or if I injured one of my legs or feet. Was proud of the few extra mpg I got with my manual transmission too, but that about evened out when I had to replace the clutch at 103K miles.

Still, glad I know that I _can_ drive one.

Philbert


----------



## NGaMountains

Went out on a craigslist Post Oak scrounge today at a guy's house. Trunk is still standing dead, but major limbs all down in a jumbled pile, maybe 6 to 18 inches in diameter.

As I am heading out, the homeowner texts me and asks if I'm still coming as he's "getting lots of interest". I tell him I am and am first on site. As I'm strategizing, I tell him if he's not going to give away my work to someone else, I'll cut 2 truckloads worth and come back. He tells me sorry but he's already got someone else coming who will take "whatever is left". Strategy change...

Now I start cutting ~36 inch long pieces, which I'll cut in two once home, but standing up let me maximize what I can get in one truckload, as I'm about 40 minutes from home. The pieces are good for two splits, short enough they won't fall out of the truck standing on end on the ride home, and the biggest barely light enough that I can lift them into the truck bed. 

As I'm about two thirds full, another guy wanders up and I shut off the saw and say hello, not knowing if he's the homeowner or what. He introduces himself as Brian and turns out he's the "take whatever is left" guy. He owns a landscaping business, and once done he's sending "his guys" back to pick everything up with a dump truck. 

He looks quizzically at my truck and says he's going to start cutting as "there's a lot here", and I say OK as I knew I could only fit so much in my truck. 

Once I'm done I tell him goodbye and Happy cutting and he says "Do you always cut double length?", to which I told him "I do when I'm here first and I hear someone else is coming to get whatever is left once I'm done." I could tell he was just cringing with every three foot piece I loaded on end into the truck!

In the end, the Ram was as heavily loaded as it's ever been and it was a slow, easy drive home to not break an axle, but a lot of fun cutting and some great wood, a first rate scrounge!


----------



## JustJeff

benp said:


> Damn Nate!! Great deal!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I feel it would go up like a vampire in the sun once it encountered winter road salt of here.


I had a 2000 ford when I lived in the sunny south. Moved back up to Canada in 07, and I rust sprayed the truck every year since. Truck still looks good. I sold it 2 years ago but it's still around. They will last up here in the salt if you take care of them.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Got some of my scrounge burning tonight. Also broke the handle on my splitting maul today so had to do a little shopping wife won't let me spend the money ins fiskers until after Xmas.










sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> I had a 2000 ford when I lived in the sunny south. Moved back up to Canada in 07, and I rust sprayed the truck every year since. Truck still looks good. I sold it 2 years ago but it's still around. They will last up here in the salt if you take care of them.


Rust sprayed? What did you use I've been looking for something to use on my Ford since hwy dept decided to use straight salt on the hwy this year here. Normally they use mag cloride (not good either but a lot better than salt) guess they figured salt was cheaper?


----------



## Hoosk

Been scrounging up some wood that is cut and laying out in the woods. I've been at this place for a year and a half, and cleaning up EAB kill as fast as it falls. This ash splits like a dream, builds a false sense of self confidence and makes my overweight maul seem more effective than it is. Would you look at the head on that!


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> $1500 to any AS member trans makes noise (5speed) and will prolly need attention pretty soon. Would consider trading for chainsaws



My old Ford had a tranny whine in top gear. Just meant I had to keep the tunes cranked up a little louder...problem solved! haha


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Rust sprayed? What did you use I've been looking for something to use on my Ford since hwy dept decided to use straight salt on the hwy this year here. Normally they use mag cloride (not good either but a lot better than salt) guess they figured salt was cheaper?


Krown is the best product IMO. I have a buddy who sprays no drip and it has been working good for me. Many products are available, the most important thing is to use one and do it every year. It won't help an already rusty vehicle, might slow it a bit. I spray all my vehicles every year from new. Costs about 100 a year and really pays off at the 8-10 year mark.


----------



## WoodTick007

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 542184


That is a clean old truck. . .5.7L throttle body or multiport injected? Every part made for those things are "cheap" dollarwise... So many made.... hell balljoints are $10-$15. They will never be a ford or a dodge or toyota or nissan but if you drive them around after dark out or with a disguise on . . .they do get the job done. . .lol


----------



## nomad_archer

Sorry to hijack your firewood scrounging conversation but some of us are still hunting.

I got to tell you the hardest working deer guide in York county came through today on a really cold windy December day. 

I am grateful for the opportunity to hunt with farmer Steve. He humored me when I was salty about lower deer numbers by my house. He didn't give up on me yesterday when I missed a doe doing a fast walk across the field. She left with a hair cut. 

Today he gave some extra effort and walked where the deer were bedded and they ran out in the field through a great strip of woods and popped out 287 yards in front of me. the first doe never gave me a chance. The second doe paused 1/4 of the way between the middle of the field and the tree line. That pause is all I needed, the 300 win mag barked and she did a back flip and went 20 yards back into the field where she came to rest. That 300 went through the front shoulder and out just in front of the offside shoulder. That is the longest shot I have taken on a deer and a shot I haven't practiced much. Hugely impressed at the effectiveness of the 165gr nosler ballistic tips at that range.

I can't say thank you enough to farmer steve for the guide service and for helping me out and hunting with me these last 5-6 days. It made a dud of a season into a memorable one.






The drag was a real ball buster


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Logger nate said:


> Rust sprayed? What did you use I've been looking for something to use on my Ford since hwy dept decided to use straight salt on the hwy this year here. Normally they use mag cloride (not good either but a lot better than salt) guess they figured salt was cheaper?



Fluid Film works very well also.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> My old Ford had a tranny whine in top gear. Just meant I had to keep the tunes cranked up a little louder...problem solved! haha


You might have something there


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Sorry to hijack your firewood scrounging conversation but some of us are still hunting.
> 
> I got to tell you the hardest working deer guide in York county came through today on a really cold windy December day.
> 
> I am grateful for the opportunity to hunt with farmer Steve. He humored me when I was salty about lower deer numbers by my house. He didn't give up on me yesterday when I missed a doe doing a fast walk across the field. She left with a hair cut.
> 
> Today he gave some extra effort and walked where the deer were bedded and they ran out in the field through a great strip of woods and popped out 287 yards in front of me. the first doe never gave me a chance. The second doe paused 1/4 of the way between the middle of the field and the tree line. That pause is all I needed, the 300 win mag barked and she did a back flip and went 20 yards back into the field where she came to rest. That 300 went through the front shoulder and out just in front of the offside shoulder. That is the longest shot I have taken on a deer and a shot I haven't practiced much. Hugely impressed at the effectiveness of the 165gr nosler ballistic tips at that range.
> 
> I can't say thank you enough to farmer steve for the guide service and for helping me out and hunting with me these last 5-6 days. It made a dud of a season into a memorable one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drag was a real ball buster


Nice work. Save some of that tail hair for wet flies!


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> You might have something there


 
Works great for bad wheel bearings too!


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> Krown is the best product IMO. I have a buddy who sprays no drip and it has been working good for me. Many products are available, the most important thing is to use one and do it every year. It won't help an already rusty vehicle, might slow it a bit. I spray all my vehicles every year from new. Costs about 100 a year and really pays off at the 8-10 year mark.





Ryan'smilling said:


> Fluid Film works very well also.


Thanks guys, was actually just looking at some info on fluid film, sounds like good stuff.


----------



## svk

The saw build from hell is finally done!

This saw was given to me for free and supposedly needed a coil. 

I ended up buying: coil, carb, seals, bearings, carb boot, carb clamp, piston, cylinder, and clutch cover. Bought a new bar that I found on sale as well. 

Now sporting a nicely done muffler mod by @mortalitool . We are trying everything out with an AM cylinder and we have an OEM ported cylinder to throw on once we know all the other bugs are worked out.


----------



## Philbert

But, you learned a lot, right?

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

nomad_archer said:


> Sorry to hijack your firewood scrounging conversation but some of us are still hunting.
> 
> I got to tell you the hardest working deer guide in York county came through today on a really cold windy December day.
> 
> I am grateful for the opportunity to hunt with farmer Steve. He humored me when I was salty about lower deer numbers by my house. He didn't give up on me yesterday when I missed a doe doing a fast walk across the field. She left with a hair cut.
> 
> Today he gave some extra effort and walked where the deer were bedded and they ran out in the field through a great strip of woods and popped out 287 yards in front of me. the first doe never gave me a chance. The second doe paused 1/4 of the way between the middle of the field and the tree line. That pause is all I needed, the 300 win mag barked and she did a back flip and went 20 yards back into the field where she came to rest. That 300 went through the front shoulder and out just in front of the offside shoulder. That is the longest shot I have taken on a deer and a shot I haven't practiced much. Hugely impressed at the effectiveness of the 165gr nosler ballistic tips at that range.
> 
> I can't say thank you enough to farmer steve for the guide service and for helping me out and hunting with me these last 5-6 days. It made a dud of a season into a memorable one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drag was a real ball buster


Good job! That'll be some good eatin.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> But, you learned a lot, right?
> 
> Philbert


Yes. Over the many months this saw sat in pieces in a box I learned to always check spark, compression, and/or piston condition BEFORE getting into any saw project. Secondly I will move along any homeowner saw that has more than one problem unless I have a parts saw that can be cannibalized to resurrect one runner.


----------



## WoodTick007

Haywire said:


> My old Ford had a tranny whine in top gear. Just meant I had to keep the tunes cranked up a little louder...problem solved! haha


Is it a 5 speed Mazda trans? You might try changing the fluid to a sin thetic and "overfill" it. I honestly don't remember how much I overfilled it. . . long story short silent. Also make sure you have ATF in there and NOT gear dope / oil. They recommend a certian type of AFT. USE IT


----------



## Cowboy254

NGaMountains said:


> Went out on a craigslist Post Oak scrounge today at a guy's house. Trunk is still standing dead, but major limbs all down in a jumbled pile, maybe 6 to 18 inches in diameter.
> 
> As I am heading out, the homeowner texts me and asks if I'm still coming as he's "getting lots of interest". I tell him I am and am first on site. As I'm strategizing, I tell him if he's not going to give away my work to someone else, I'll cut 2 truckloads worth and come back. He tells me sorry but he's already got someone else coming who will take "whatever is left". Strategy change...
> 
> Now I start cutting ~36 inch long pieces, which I'll cut in two once home, but standing up let me maximize what I can get in one truckload, as I'm about 40 minutes from home. The pieces are good for two splits, short enough they won't fall out of the truck standing on end on the ride home, and the biggest barely light enough that I can lift them into the truck bed.
> 
> As I'm about two thirds full, another guy wanders up and I shut off the saw and say hello, not knowing if he's the homeowner or what. He introduces himself as Brian and turns out he's the "take whatever is left" guy. He owns a landscaping business, and once done he's sending "his guys" back to pick everything up with a dump truck.
> 
> He looks quizzically at my truck and says he's going to start cutting as "there's a lot here", and I say OK as I knew I could only fit so much in my truck.
> 
> Once I'm done I tell him goodbye and Happy cutting and he says "Do you always cut double length?", to which I told him "I do when I'm here first and I hear someone else is coming to get whatever is left once I'm done." I could tell he was just cringing with every three foot piece I loaded on end into the truck!
> 
> In the end, the Ram was as heavily loaded as it's ever been and it was a slow, easy drive home to not break an axle, but a lot of fun cutting and some great wood, a first rate scrounge!



That's maximising your scrounge. Well done, @dancan would approve.


----------



## Cowboy254

Toy4xchris said:


> Got some of my scrounge burning tonight. Also broke the handle on my splitting maul today so had to do a little shopping wife won't let me spend the money ins fiskers until after Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash



Innocent question. What's the go with the fireplace in the lounge room with the metal doors so you can't actually see it? Bad luck with the maul, I understand completely. You do get what you pay for though, believe me.


----------



## dancan

Fluidfilm isn't as hard on rubbers and door seals like Krown/Rustcheck is .


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Nice work. Save some of that tail hair for wet flies!


I thought about that after I was on the way home. At that point I had the deer quartered up and in coolers. It's no big deal at this point I have so many buck tails I bought from the fly shop to last me until next year or longer. I would like to eventually keep one or two of my own.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Logger nate said:


> Thanks guys, was actually just looking at some info on fluid film, sounds like good stuff.





dancan said:


> Fluidfilm isn't as hard on rubbers and door seals like Krown/Rustcheck is .



Fluid film is an awesome product. Do yourself a big favor and buy a case of aerosol cans on Amazon. I keep a can in the truck, on the tractor, etc. It works really well, and isn't toxic, so I don't mind getting it all over my hands.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Cowboy254 said:


> Innocent question. What's the go with the fireplace in the lounge room with the metal doors so you can't actually see it? Bad luck with the maul, I understand completely. You do get what you pay for though, believe me.


Bought the house this way my wife and I feel the same if we ever replace it we will do glass doors.
Ya I had the maul for a few years now and I'm sure all the eucalyptus wood back in California beat it up pretty bad. I replaced it with this guy for now in the future hope to add a few more to the collection.





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## abbott295

Cowboy254 said:


> The big bluegum is in the background. Now that it looks like I might have some time after it starts to cool off, I might get some milling gear to make some table tops. Anyone know a good website where I can find the sort of information I'll need?



Cowboy,, believe it or not, this site has a milling and sawmills forum too. I think you may get some good information out of it. Come on over. I usually check it out at least as often as I do this scrounging thread. There are several millers from Australia and New Zealand there; they have experience with those hardwoods you have there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got kicked off the cool kids thread again so I'm posting this in hopes I get notifications again.


----------



## square1

Fear consumes a lot of energy. 16-17" dead hollow ash atop a 25-30' ridge so steep i crawled up some sections. Relieved its on tbe ground. Thats a lot more tiring than one on flat ground and some of that was just from doing mental jumping jacks.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Had to take a break from scrounging to watch the Navy kick the Army's butt

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Plowboy83

I don't think it's gonna happen


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I thought about that after I was on the way home. At that point I had the deer quartered up and in coolers. It's no big deal at this point I have so many buck tails I bought from the fly shop to last me until next year or longer. I would like to eventually keep one or two of my own.


that tails still in the bucket. i'll cut it off for ya.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> that tails still in the bucket. i'll cut it off for ya.


It's no big deal. I got a few.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> It's no big deal. I got a few.


That's one Musky lure each in this neck of the woods.


----------



## dancan

Woot !






Spruce it up

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


>



Now that's what I'm talkin about !!


----------



## svk

Other than going to kids BBall games did almost nothing today except installing wifi controlled thermostat at home.


----------



## Philbert

I want to see the chainsaws power those sleds . . . .

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Sorry Philbert , no Chainsaw powered sleds but they do work well powered by home made baked beans lol


----------



## dancan

Well , here's how my day started ....






I asked buddy "What were you thinking ?" he said he thought he had enough time to make the left on a green light as I was at the light when he made the bone head move 
It was much nicer here .





We wanted to haul a few more loads before the lot gets grubbed .
Uneven ground , frozen wood and steel forks makes for a bit of this .






Still managed to get the rest of the nice stuff hauled and worked all the way down to the Zoggerwood 






Well , that was until I found another muck hole .






Here's the piles from the lot minus 4/5 cordI've already hauled . 
















Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , here's how my day started ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked buddy "What were you thinking ?" he said he thought he had enough time to make the left on a green light as I was at the light when he made the bone head move
> It was much nicer here .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to haul a few more loads before the lot gets grubbed .
> Uneven ground , frozen wood and steel forks makes for a bit of this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to get the rest of the nice stuff hauled and worked all the way down to the Zoggerwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , that was until I found another muck hole .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the piles from the lot minus 4/5 cordI've already hauled .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !


Liked for the wood content. Sorry about the car.


----------



## dancan

No worries about the car , maybe 2 hours work , a friend has a parts car , same color , now the back of his car , might be quite a bit more involved cause it starts at the rear quarter .


----------



## woodchip rookie

You guys make me look like I'm scrounging popsicle sticks


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> That's one Musky lure each in this neck of the woods.


About 100 trout flies or more each for me. It's a good thing I haven't started fly fishing for musky or I would be buying way more materials.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys make me look like I'm scrounging popsicle sticks



If it makes heat , it's all good


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys make me look like I'm scrounging popsicle sticks



And I've scrounged quite a few pencils btw


----------



## cantoo

I got 7 loads hauled home today. 4 loads of decent 8" plus ash, 2 of ash tops and branches and a couple of poplar, birch and cherry mixed. We have about a foot of snow so that makes things fun. I'm with Duncan and the pain in the azz when the logs slide off the forks. Takes a lot longer to load the wagon for sure. I only have 1 set of remotes or I would put my grapple on the front for loading. Used a full tank of fuel in the tractor too and for once I never broke anything today. Must have the bugs worked out on the Idiotbehindthewheel on the tractor.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


>


 looks like a great day, did your 562 come with full wrap or did you buy that separate?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> looks like a great day, did your 562 come with full wrap or did you buy that separate?


Nah, I picked it up from the dealer in town. Think it was around 80 clams.


----------



## Logger nate

Decided to give the splitter a break today, X27 sure works good especially in frozen wood


----------



## infometric

I get more than I can use from homesite clearing. They usually load the trailer (16' flatbed) for me and sometimes dump in my yard from their truck!
More and more we are seeing the good logs go to the mill, but even then there are remnants, crooked logs, or a half load at the end not worth hauling.
I usually give the workers a little cash or a case of refreshment. A tandem dump is a year's worth of fire for me, and some for neighbors. My 20+ yr old Vermeer splitter is about broken in.
WL


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


>



I love the winter scrounge pics. Scrounging in the snow is such a foreign concept here .

How did you get the deer to balance the tree on his head like that?


----------



## dancan

Scrounging in the snow is great , not a drop bear to be seen .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Whats a "drop bear"?


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> If it makes heat , it's all good



I've burnt alot of popsicle sticks


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Whats a "drop bear"?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear


----------



## JustJeff

The lake effect machine is working and dumping snow on us. Now it's time to enjoy the heat from my scrounges and one of my other hobbies helped out by firewood sales.


----------



## svk

About 4" of fluffy stuff overnight. Going to snow lightly for another hour then start up again later.


----------



## chucker

only about2"+ of the white joy here and still coming down. it would be nice to see another 4" for riding tho but not for wood cutting! real cold is at the back door an heading east for you Atlantic members....


----------



## al-k

chucker said:


> only about2"+ of the white joy here and still coming down. it would be nice to see another 4" for riding tho but not for wood cutting! real cold is at the back door an heading east for you Atlantic members....


Thanks for sending that our way,16 here this morning and snow tonight.


----------



## rarefish383

Just a white powder on every thing, glad I brought up a load of bone dry Oak lap wood. I went down in the woods for a hand full of kindling yesterday and wound up cutting about a 1/4 of a cord of dead limbs about the size of my arms, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

NA, congrats on your score, always nice to put some venison in the freezer, and nice to see that FS helped ya out! I will try to get out again for the 12 - 20th, it will be MZ season, and I can take another if I get lucky. Also, have a new place I can hunt, have not been there before, but can not use the gun there, so the cross bow may get an opportunity.

They are predicting 1 - 3" of white stuff going into tomorrow, but then rain on Monday ??? will see how it goes.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> NA, congrats on your score, always nice to put some venison in the freezer, and nice to see that FS helped ya out! I will try to get out again for the 12 - 20th, it will be MZ season, and I can take another if I get lucky. Also, have a new place I can hunt, have not been there before, but can not use the gun there, so the cross bow may get an opportunity.
> 
> They are predicting 1 - 3" of white stuff going into tomorrow, but then rain on Monday ??? will see how it goes.



Thanks Mike! It was a long shot. I'm glad I was able to put some meat in the freezer. It took a lot of help from FS but we got it done. Congrats on getting a new huntin spot hope there is plenty of deer there for you. Good luck with the MZ season. My wifes uncle has been on me the last few years to hunt with him in NJ. I am in a position this year to purchase the Non-Res NJ license so I will be out some time after the new year during there winter bow season. Might get luck and put another in the freezer. Maybe not. It will still be good to get out and visit family.


----------



## MustangMike

I used to visit my Aunt & Uncle on the farm every year for a 4 day WE around Election Day. Visit relatives, bow hunt for deer, and eat my Aunt's great home made soup after coming back in out of the cold! They are both gone now, but I cherish the memories.

Got my first "deer with a bow" up there, and it is the largest deer I ever got, unfortunately, one antler was broken off. That was back in the early 1980s. Put the deer on top of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, and got a million "thumbs up" from the construction sites I drove through (a 3 hr drive home). It was great!


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear



Everyone over there thinks drop bears are a hoax until they come over here and one lands on them .


----------



## rarefish383

I'll put a Jack-a-lope up against a Drop Bear any day. A Jack-a-lope is faster, Joe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

MustangMike said:


> I used to visit my Aunt & Uncle on the farm every year for a 4 day WE around Election Day. Visit relatives, bow hunt for deer, and eat my Aunt's great home made soup after coming back in out of the cold! They are both gone now, but I cherish the memories.
> 
> Got my first "deer with a bow" up there, and it is the largest deer I ever got, unfortunately, one antler was broken off. That was back in the early 1980s. Put the deer on top of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, and got a million "thumbs up" from the construction sites I drove through (a 3 hr drive home). It was great!



Just the other day I was passed on the interstate by a Chrysler LeBaron with a nice sized buck ratchet strapped to the top of the trunk. Guy musta been doing about 80 mph. Quite the aesthetic.


----------



## svk

I have 5 saws loaded up to go to the cabin. 2 need minor tuning, 2 need more breaking in, and one is going to do a for sale demo video. 

Since I only have two or three trees I need to cut I may end up doing a lot of cookies.


----------



## JustJeff

I procured a Christmas tree today, from a lot. However the trunk needed a trim up a few inches so it would fit in the house. Plus a few limbs. I resisted the urge to fire up the 460 and make a video event out of it. Lol. But rather used the muffler modded craftsman, a) because it was the right tool for the job. And b) because I love the sound it makes at idle. Either way I got to run a saw for one brief shining moment.


----------



## dancan

I thought of using the electric one on tree but since I just happened to have the 241 in my hands ....


----------



## dancan

Busy day , got a ton of scrounged up wood moved out of my plow lane down the back yard to get ready for a bit of snow one the way tomorrow , got the new chains fitted on the Yanmar and put the forks away and got the bucket on .
You guys remember when I showed you a Tirfor for a firewood scrounging tool ?
Well , it has more uses than firewood lol

















Hard to tell from the pic but it's a steep slope when you're on it sideways .


----------



## SeMoTony

rarefish383 said:


> I'll put a Jack-a-lope up against a Drop Bear any day. A Jack-a-lope is faster, Joe.


And the antler swing causes more damage than the little teeth on the drop bear


----------



## Hoosk

dancan said:


> Busy day , got a ton of scrounged up wood moved out of my plow lane down the back yard to get ready for a bit of snow one the way tomorrow , got the new chains fitted on the Yanmar and put the forks away and got the bucket on .
> You guys remember when I showed you a Tirfor for a firewood scrounging tool ?
> Well , it has more uses than firewood lol
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic but it's a steep slope when you're on it sideways .




Did you hit the ground running or were you strapped in?


----------



## cantoo

Spent most of the day today in the bush. Police warning everyone to stay home and off the roads. Was fine in the bush.
I only got 2 loads hauled home but they were big ones of ash and I started with standing trees. Had to cut down, trim and grapple them to the loading, cut them to length then load them up, haul them home and unload on the pile. I cut a 14" ash down that was leaning a little the wrong way but I thought I could give it a little hand push once it got close. I cut the bird's mouth then started in from the other side, barely had time to notice the brown sawdust and the damn thing snapped and fell backwards. That's why I always leave my tractor and saws way out of the way. After it was down I could see the rotten hole in the bottom. Next time I will clean the snow away from the base a little better. I had one barberchair on me too, you can see it on the wagon at the bottom. I cut a tree down and it fell onto another smaller ash so I cut it and it chaired as I expected. I was gonna set up my camera just to capture it but decided against it. And my sore throat and head aches are coming back again too, I just finished my medication.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Spent most of the day today in the bush. Police warning everyone to stay home and off the roads. Was fine in the bush.
> I only got 2 loads hauled home but they were big ones of ash and I started with standing trees. Had to cut down, trim and grapple them to the loading, cut them to length then load them up, haul them home and unload on the pile. I cut a 14" ash down that was leaning a little the wrong way but I thought I could give it a little hand push once it got close. I cut the bird's mouth then started in from the other side, barely had time to notice the brown sawdust and the damn thing snapped and fell backwards. That's why I always leave my tractor and saws way out of the way. After it was down I could see the rotten hole in the bottom. Next time I will clean the snow away from the base a little better. I had one barberchair on me too, you can see it on the wagon at the bottom. I cut a tree down and it fell onto another smaller ash so I cut it and it chaired as I expected. I was gonna set up my camera just to capture it but decided against it. And my sore throat and head aches are coming back again too, I just finished my medication.
> View attachment 542888
> View attachment 542889
> View attachment 542890
> View attachment 542891


Not bad tough guy! I'm such a cold weather wuss now..eeek! Well, at least I have memories of when I wasn't..but man, I SURE DO LOVE ME SOME FARWUD!


----------



## chucker

zogger said:


> Not bad tough guy! I'm such a cold weather wuss now..eeek! Well, at least I have memories of when I wasn't..but man, I SURE DO LOVE ME SOME FARWUD!


zog, north pole winters are not really all that bad once they are really here. it's the change and mood from what wazzzzz to what will be that the mind needs to conquer! a couple of hobbies are what I use to adjust from one season to another! 1st, is from warmer seasons is swatting the state bird to make me wish the other season was here already? lol and the 2nd, is ice fishing with no state bird's to swat ! this is the wining combo to conquer the change! stay warm snowbird! lol


----------



## MustangMike

So I see that them Drop Bears prefer to target people with foreign accents, which means all you guys down under are in big trouble!

Yea, I remember always seeing a couple of mounted Jackalopes in the Margaretville Hardware store every year when we went hunting!


----------



## ReggieT

Pretty decent day in the woods, cool breeze, peace & quiet, and easy access to these downed sticks.
Stopped by and spoke with a Real Estate Developer & he said he needed this stuff gone asap...its about 1 mile from my house!






Got a chance to see what the 026 & 038 Mag were made out...kinda.
Btw...got a bet riding that this was red oak (it was in a natural stand), my bud says pin oak?
Whats you guys thoughts?


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I remember always seeing a couple of mounted Jackalopes . . .






Philbert


----------



## zogger

ReggieT said:


> Pretty decent day in the woods, cool breeze, peace & quiet, and easy access to these downed sticks.
> Stopped by and spoke with a Real Estate Developer & he said he needed this stuff gone asap...its about 1 mile from my house!View attachment 542902
> View attachment 542903
> View attachment 542904
> View attachment 542910
> View attachment 542908
> View attachment 542909
> 
> Got a chance to see what the 026 & 038 Mag were made out...kinda.
> Btw...got a bet riding that this was red oak (it was in a natural stand), my bud says pin oak?
> Whats you guys thoughts?



Well, I am mostly color blind, so ain't seeing any red. Is it there? There's a lot of red and white oaks anyway. 

I suck IDing trees from pics mostly. Interested what the consensus is. I have to see "texture". And cutting it, did you notice a somewhat acid smell to it? That's a giveaway for being in the red family.


----------



## cantoo

zogger, doing wood in the winter is nicer because at least you can dress for the conditions. In the summer you just sweat. The mud holes are starting to freeze but it's supposed to warm up tomorrow so it'll be sloppy again. I feel better having at least this much wood sitting in piles. Conditions were good yesterday and today, a foot of snow to make skidding easier and cleaner. Tramping thru the snow is no treat though, slipping and tripping on hidden branches. The ash trees are drying fast it seems. Tops are brittle and break off as they fall. I have some time off between Christmas and New Years so I hope it gets cold again quick.


----------



## ReggieT

zogger said:


> Well, I am mostly color blind, so ain't seeing any red. Is it there? There's a lot of red and white oaks anyway.
> 
> I suck IDing trees from pics mostly. Interested what the consensus is. I have to see "texture". And cutting it, did you notice a somewhat acid smell to it? That's a giveaway for being in the red family.


It was a tad loud smelling, but these sticks have been down about 2 months or longer.


----------



## Philbert

No mud. 
No leaves. 
No mosquitos.
Logs drag easy on the snow - less ground damage. 

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> Everyone over there thinks drop bears are a hoax until they come over here and one lands on them .


We have a problem out here cutting wood and dealing with chupacabra's


----------



## ReggieT

Hillbilly Sasquatch's are our nemesis


----------



## svk

Legend of the black beaver. The BB prefers young city folk over anyone else. They will pull you right out of your tent to eat you. Lol.


----------



## Plowboy83

I think the chupacabra could take a black beaver


----------



## PA Dan

Wood Nazi said:


> I procured a Christmas tree today, from a lot. However the trunk needed a trim up a few inches so it would fit in the house. Plus a few limbs. I resisted the urge to fire up the 460 and make a video event out of it. Lol. But rather used the muffler modded craftsman, a) because it was the right tool for the job. And b) because I love the sound it makes at idle. Either way I got to run a saw for one brief shining moment.


I should have made a video last year! I called glock37 and said who the heck do you think used a Ported 064 with a 28" ES Light bar to cut a cookie off the bottom of their Christmas tree? The answer was me! This year I used a 026 because it was 11pm!


----------



## chucker

PA Dan said:


> I should have made a video last year! I called glock37 and said who the heck do you think used a Ported 064 with a 28" ES Light bar to cut a cookie off the bottom of their Christmas tree? The answer was me! This year I used a 026 because it was 11pm!


??? was the 064 already in bed ??? lol


----------



## PA Dan

chucker said:


> ??? was the 064 already in bed ??? lol


Yes it was! It was like the 5th saw back on shelves. The 026 was close and fueled and it was cold. Had to hurry!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Legend of the black beaver. The BB prefers young city folk over anyone else. They will pull you right out of your tent to eat you. Lol.



I think I used to see some of them when I had to work in the City. Early in the morning, they would be drifting through the Fulton Fish Market after a long hard night, often wearing Leopard suits, or similar attire! And when you heard "hey honey" your rolled your window up fast and just kept going!

Some time when I have more time, I'll tell the Beaver joke!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Busy day , got a ton of scrounged up wood moved out of my plow lane down the back yard to get ready for a bit of snow one the way tomorrow , got the new chains fitted on the Yanmar and put the forks away and got the bucket on .
> You guys remember when I showed you a Tirfor for a firewood scrounging tool ?
> Well , it has more uses than firewood lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic but it's a steep slope when you're on it sideways .


that's my biggest fear when i'm in the woods. the new holland doesn't have a very wide stance and it always seems a little tippy to me. i keep the bucket low to the ground and low range when it gets steep. i have a roll bar but i rarely use the seat belt 'cause i want to be able to JUMP!!


----------



## nomad_archer

ReggieT said:


> Pretty decent day in the woods, cool breeze, peace & quiet, and easy access to these downed sticks.
> Stopped by and spoke with a Real Estate Developer & he said he needed this stuff gone asap...its about 1 mile from my house!View attachment 542902
> View attachment 542903
> View attachment 542904
> View attachment 542910
> View attachment 542908
> View attachment 542909
> 
> Got a chance to see what the 026 & 038 Mag were made out...kinda.
> Btw...got a bet riding that this was red oak (it was in a natural stand), my bud says pin oak?
> Whats you guys thoughts?



I am not great at id'ing trees online but from the looks of it you might be paying up. That looks like pin oak to me. Did it have any leaves on it? Leaves would tell you everything you need to know. Also did it smell like cat piss? Red oak stinks.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

ReggieT said:


> Pretty decent day in the woods, cool breeze, peace & quiet, and easy access to these downed sticks.
> Stopped by and spoke with a Real Estate Developer & he said he needed this stuff gone asap...its about 1 mile from my house!View attachment 542902
> View attachment 542903
> View attachment 542904
> View attachment 542910
> View attachment 542908
> View attachment 542909
> 
> Got a chance to see what the 026 & 038 Mag were made out...kinda.
> Btw...got a bet riding that this was red oak (it was in a natural stand), my bud says pin oak?
> Whats you guys thoughts?



Split one but from the bark it's red


When you are done give the dog a belly rub


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Split one but from the bark it's red
> View attachment 542977
> View attachment 542980
> When you are done give the dog a belly rub



I am seeing that it is red now on some of the smaller rounds. Its tough with pictures. In person its really quite easy its a smell texture thing for me. So through pictures I pretty much suck at id'ing wood.

My back is starting to hurt just looking at those rounds in your picture. I hope your not picking those up.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

nomad_archer said:


> I am seeing that it is red now on some of the smaller rounds. Its tough with pictures. In person its really quite easy its a smell texture thing for me. So through pictures I pretty much suck at id'ing wood.
> 
> My back is starting to hurt just looking at those rounds in your picture. I hope your not picking those up.


Roll on the trailer split at home
This is today project 
I am 6ft 2 in 240 lbs 28 inches half way up the tree 44 at the notch 
Heading out should have more pic's tonight


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh yea well my 14" poulan cuts up popsicle sticks like a champ.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> . . . the new holland doesn't have a very wide stance and it always seems a little tippy to me. . . . i have a roll bar but i rarely use the seat belt 'cause i want to be able to JUMP!!


Farmer Steve - not sure if you are joking or serious. But I work in safety, and a large percentage of guys killed in roll over incidents are crushed by their equipment, or their ROPS / FOPS, _after_ getting thrown off. 

Guys who stay with the machine do better. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Farmer Steve - not sure if you are joking or serious. But I work in safety, and a large percentage of guys killed in roll over incidents are crushed by their equipment, or their ROPS / FOPS, _after_ getting thrown off.
> 
> Guys who stay with the machine do better.
> 
> Philbert


about half and half Philbert. i guess it would depend on the situation. i have farmed most of my life and am well aware of rollovers. a friend of mine's father was killed when he flipped a farmall h while dragging logs.


----------



## hardpan

ReggieT said:


> Pretty decent day in the woods, cool breeze, peace & quiet, and easy access to these downed sticks.
> Stopped by and spoke with a Real Estate Developer & he said he needed this stuff gone asap...its about 1 mile from my house!View attachment 542902
> View attachment 542903
> View attachment 542904
> View attachment 542910
> View attachment 542908
> View attachment 542909
> 
> Got a chance to see what the 026 & 038 Mag were made out...kinda.
> Btw...got a bet riding that this was red oak (it was in a natural stand), my bud says pin oak?
> Whats you guys thoughts?



I don't see any standing pin oak in your photo. The profile of pin oak is different from red oak and most other oaks. The trunk is typically straight and centered with no major heavy limbs. The limbs on the bottom half of the tree will slope downward. The limbs on the top half of the tree will slope upwards and a few in the middle will run almost horizontal. Grown in the open and left untrimmed the bottom limbs will sometimes touch the ground and form a cavity or "room" beneath the lower limbs. The fresh cuts do smell like urine and commonly called piss oak around here. Personally I think it is beautiful tree, a great yard tree, no big limbs to break off from storms, and the smallish limbs are real tough. In firewood form I am not sure if I can tell the difference between pin and red oak if not bucked at a limb location. This is just a picture I found on the net.


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds similar to Black Oak, all 3 are in the Red Oak family.

Nice amount of wood in that tree, good score! I have already delivered 14.5 cord this year, could use a few like that for next year! Actually, I kinda have one, but I'm thinking of milling it, decisions, decisions!


----------



## ReggieT

hardpan said:


> I don't see any standing pin oak in your photo. The profile of pin oak is different from red oak and most other oaks. The trunk is typically straight and centered with no major heavy limbs. The limbs on the bottom half of the tree will slope downward. The limbs on the top half of the tree will slope upwards and a few in the middle will run almost horizontal. Grown in the open and left untrimmed the bottom limbs will sometimes touch the ground and form a cavity or "room" beneath the lower limbs. The fresh cuts do smell like urine and commonly called piss oak around here. Personally I think it is beautiful tree, a great yard tree, no big limbs to break off from storms, and the smallish limbs are real tough. In firewood form I am not sure if I can tell the difference between pin and red oak if not bucked at a limb location. This is just a picture I found on the net.


Thanks Hardpan for the pic & info, really helpful.
Here is a pic of an attached dried leaflet & some splits which should help with the ID.


----------



## nomad_archer

ReggieT said:


> Thanks Hardpan for the pic & info, really helpful.
> Here is a pic of an attached dried leaflet & some splits which should help with the ID.



That's red oak 100% no questions asked. The splits and the leaves tell the story. Thanks for the extra follow up. Pin oak leaves are very different google them.


----------



## ReggieT

nomad_archer said:


> That's red oak 100% no questions asked. The splits and the leaves tell the story. Thanks for the extra follow up. Pin oak leaves are very different google them.


----------



## hardpan

I look at that leaf and I think oak yes, red oak well probably. There are variations and someone educated in this field could probably explain. Red oak is likely the best splitting of the oaks. You have a good find. Enjoy. This is the red oak leaf I am familiar with.


----------



## ReggieT

hardpan said:


> I look at that leaf and I think oak yes, red oak well probably. There are variations and someone educated in this field could probably explain. Red oak is likely the best splitting of the oaks. You have a good find. Enjoy. This is the red oak leaf I am familiar with.


Hardpan, you are a gentleman & a scholar...and they're rare around these parts!
Appreciate it.
It splits like a dream!!


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Farmer Steve - not sure if you are joking or serious. But I work in safety, and a large percentage of guys killed in roll over incidents are crushed by their equipment, or their ROPS / FOPS, _after_ getting thrown off.
> 
> Guys who stay with the machine do better.
> 
> Philbert



Good point , documented and I'm guilty but still safer than one without ROPS .
That being said it is not an excuse .
I be thinking and reaching especially when on the slopes .
I haven't bypassed any of the starter safety's on any of the tractors I have 

I'll up my life insurance payout .


----------



## MustangMike

My version of a Red Oak leaf is more like Hardpan's. I split some big Chestnut Oak by hand a few years ago (part of the White Oak family), and I don't remember it being hard to split. The leaf tips on Chestnut are rounded, and the bard is deeply furrowed.

I think what you cut is on the Red Oak side of the Oaks, but I don't think it is "standard" Red Oak.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Had a slow start ICE 



At the site 


I have a new to me Jonsereds 801 
it's a runner 
two trailers on job today
1 brings the tools & 2 can hall a cord plus 4 foot sides




Not a bad day 
Still more to pickup on next trip


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Good point , documented and I'm guilty but still safer than one without ROPS .





farmer steve said:


> about half and half Philbert.



*IF anyone is interested:*

http://nasdonline.org/7232/d002442/tractor-overturns.html

https://www.osha.gov/Publications/OSHA3835.pdf

https://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-blog/2009/01/05/rops/

On a related topic, guys who don't realize that they can get thrown / dropped / catapulted from buckets / lifts:

http://blog.arborist.com/tcia-reports-2013-tree-care-accidents/

http://www.elcosh.org/document/1417/d000484/Deaths+From+Aerial+Lifts.html?show_text=1

Philbert

(_quick summary - you have a better survival chance staying buckled in / on then being thrown_)

*OK - back to your regular programing . . . . . *


----------



## cantoo

Philbert, we lost a young neighbour when he flipped his tractor carrying a round bale of hay. They had a Massey with a folding rollbar, barn was a little too low for the bar so they usually had it folded down. He was feeding round bales and drove into the bale a little too close to one side, turned into the barn on a slight hill and it flipped over and the bar pinned him. Took hours to die trapped under the bar. His wife found him later that night when he didn't come to the home farm for supper. Had another neighbour that was skidding a log with an old 8n hooked up high, he was driving along the edge of a river back and the butt end of the log manages to hook into a half buried rock. Was enough to lift the front wheels of the tractor, as it came back down he scrambled to hold onto the steering wheel, pulled too hard ton one side and went over the bank. Tractor rolled and pinned him under water, he drowned. Son was behind him and seen whole thing, it was over before he got off his tractor.
On the other hand I have Steiners and most come with roll bars on them. I take them off right away as we very seldom use them on hills. They are more dangerous when driving under low hanging branches. My wife stood one on end one day when she caught a branch while lawn spraying. Luckily the branch broke before she went right over.
Gotta use common sense no matter what we do.


----------



## MustangMike

Man, there are a lot of Oaks out there, including Southern Red, Georgia & Bear that have leaves that look similar to yours.


----------



## svk

It's -2 on it's way to -9 tonight.

I have the sauna going so after I am done I will put tomorrow's saws on the floor in there once I am done steaming off. They will be nice and toasty and will ride in the cab tomorrow morning.

The wood truck fired right up at 0 degrees this morning after sitting for over a month. So hopefully the temps tomorrow shouldn't trouble her.


----------



## svk

Ooh better put a gallon of bar oil in there too!


----------



## svk

The children were nestled all snug in their bed.....while the 550 told tales of its trip to @MillerModSaws saw spa.


----------



## dancan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Roll on the trailer split at homeView attachment 542985
> This is today project
> I am 6ft 2 in 240 lbs 28 inches half way up the tree 44 at the notch
> Heading out should have more pic's tonight



Just once ,I'd love to score a large oak , just once ,,,,


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm not sure I would ever want to cut/buck/split a big oak. With the little saw I got and no gas splitter it would take me a month to get stackable splits out of it.


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm not sure I would ever want to cut/buck/split a big oak. With the little saw I got and no gas splitter it would take me a month to get stackable splits out of it.



Dont worry about the splitting part, there is no need for a hydro splitter with oak. I dont know what kind of saw you have but you can do a lot of cutting with a small saw. You want that good sized oak there are so many BTU's


----------



## Ryan'smilling

nomad_archer said:


> Dont worry about the splitting part, there is no need for a hydro splitter with oak. I dont know what kind of saw you have but you can do a lot of cutting with a small saw. You want that good sized oak there are so many BTU's



Agreed. I can split oak much faster and easier by hand than with a splitter (a basic one anyway). Skid log from woods, buck into rounds, split rounds right where they land, stack on pallet, wait two years, done. 

Here's a 32" diameter round i did by hand. I split into small pieces. I counted 95 splits from one of these rounds.


----------



## zogger

Ryan'smilling said:


> Agreed. I can split oak much faster and easier by hand than with a splitter (a basic one anyway). Skid log from woods, buck into rounds, split rounds right where they land, stack on pallet, wait two years, done.
> 
> Here's a 32" diameter round i did by hand. I split into small pieces. I counted 95 splits from one of these rounds. View attachment 543226



Straight oak, yes, twisty stuff, no. I still have around two cord of oakzilla hanging around to split. Every single piece is a #$%^&&%! Maul sledge wedge, egads. I've had good straight oak that was a joy, you can rip! It really just depends.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Straight oak, yes, twisty stuff, no. I still have around two cord of oakzilla hanging around to split. Every single piece is a #$%^&&%! Maul sledge wedge, egads. I've had good straight oak that was a joy, you can rip! It really just depends.



oakzilla was a special tree.


----------



## nomad_archer

hardpan said:


> I look at that leaf and I think oak yes, red oak well probably. There are variations and someone educated in this field could probably explain. Red oak is likely the best splitting of the oaks. You have a good find. Enjoy. This is the red oak leaf I am familiar with.



I thought the same thing. Possibly immature leaves. Here is a leaf from the red oak across the street which looks a lot like what you have.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I thought the same thing. Possibly immature leaves. Here is a leaf from the red oak across the street which looks a lot like what you have.


Sometimes oak leaf palmation will vary by where the leaf is on the tree. More palmated towards the bottom as it's tougher to gather sunlight.


----------



## MustangMike

zogger said:


> Straight oak, yes, twisty stuff, no.



I agree with Zogger 100%! Straight grain Oak can be as easy to split as Ash, but stuff with twisted grain, ripple grain or knots can be murder to split.

My ported 460s work great for bucking & noodling the large Oak, and I have a ported 066 "in process" from Randy.

If the wood was bucked a year ago, the splits dry much faster.


----------



## hardpan

zogger said:


> Straight oak, yes, twisty stuff, no. I still have around two cord of oakzilla hanging around to split. Every single piece is a #$%^&&%! Maul sledge wedge, egads. I've had good straight oak that was a joy, you can rip! It really just depends.



Thanks zogger. IF oak is in the open or edge of a woods or fence row in can be a mother to split. Your oakzilla was a classic example. I bet you hauled away truck loads of noodles. LOL. The oak trees grown in the middle of woods act like an altogether different species. I still will not pass up the ornery ones. Love the BTU's and the long storage times.


----------



## zogger

Small load of cherry, oak and pine, with the battery saw. Split and stacked 4 wheelbarrows so far from this load (whatever needed splitting). Looks to be about six total, just now getting to the larger diameter stuff. One more hit with the battery saw and switch to a gas saw. I think that kowalski mule could tote double that with tall sides.


----------



## al-k

the bigger piece in the middle was about 30" and i had to quarter it with the saw, it's tough to get old. I just could not lift it.


----------



## zogger

al-k said:


> View attachment 543359
> the bigger piece in the middle was about 30" and i had to quarter it with the saw, it's tough to get old. I just could not lift it.




Looks to be around almost 3 cubic feet, 150-170 lbs.


----------



## Hoosk

I was really needing an adventure, so I headed out into our fresh snow. Didn't feel like getting stuck with the trailer, so scrounged bobtail.

Edit: Steep sidehilling or poor photographer?


----------



## SeMoTony

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm not sure I would ever want to cut/buck/split a big oak. With the little saw I got and no gas splitter it would take me a month to get stackable splits out of it.


call a local csm operator on the large oak . 1st last & side cuts are fire wood rest is lumber.


----------



## svk

Made it into the hunting cabin today but it was a challenge. Snow was pretty deep plus I slid off the road in one spot and got stuck in the mud which was not frozen at all.

Luckily I'm pretty good at being able to walk a vehicle through tough areas without spinning and digging in so I got out. But the last half mile into the cabin and turning around probably took me close to two hours.

Ran the saws on one big (and pretty solid) aspen that was partially blown over. Each saw got some run time and found a couple more bugs that need to be worked out of the project saws.

This part of the road was easy as it had been plowed before the last snow.



Had about a dozen small maples and balsams to clear that broke down during the wet snow in late November.



Temp at 10 am.



I had to back down to get another run and got sucked into the ditch. No frozen ground here!



Dropped this leaning aspen. 




New bar, cuts straight now!




Shot this after running saws. Shoots nice!


Back at the cabin warming up and drying off.


----------



## NGaMountains

Wow, I don't envy you with all that snow. Heck I could have worked outside some today but passed because it was raining off and on. Man do I feel soft after seeing your day LOL! Well, the rain and Christmas presents and cards that need taken care of and time is drawing short!


----------



## svk

As I posted in another thread, I love winter but getting used to the cold after over a 50 degree drop in a week takes some getting used to. 

I slipped when moving along that Aspen today and fell backwards over a small balsam into the snow and ended up with the 272 idling on top of me. Jabbed my leg good too with one of the spar branches.


----------



## dwasifar

Best thing about working outdoors in the winter: NO BUGS.


----------



## ReggieT

dwasifar said:


> Best thing about working outdoors in the winter: NO BUGS.


My endurance is a hellva lot longer in winter as well!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> As I posted in another thread, I love winter but getting used to the cold after over a 50 degree drop in a week takes some getting used to.
> 
> I slipped when moving along that Aspen today and fell backwards over a small balsam into the snow and ended up with the 272 idling on top of me. Jabbed my leg good too with one of the spar branches.



That sounds like a good way to die in the woods.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> That sounds like a good way to die in the woods.


As long as there was a muffler mod and a maple. If I'm laying there as my life gurgles out, I wanna hear the saw in my hands "ba da ba da ba da" and know that the wood I'm impaled on at least has enough btu's to cremate me. Lol.


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> As I posted in another thread, I love winter but getting used to the cold after over a 50 degree drop in a week takes some getting used to.
> 
> I slipped when moving along that Aspen today and fell backwards over a small balsam into the snow and ended up with the 272 idling on top of me. Jabbed my leg good too with one of the spar branches.



Yikes! Glad you are well enough to write about it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh yea well I did the "fling-burning-wood-out-the-back-door-cuz-the-leaky-stove-wont-shut-down" routine at 1AM this morning.....I gotta get that fixed...


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> That sounds like a good way to die in the woods.


I had a good grip on both handles so no worries. But the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Made it into the hunting cabin today but it was a challenge. Snow was pretty deep plus I slid off the road in one spot and got stuck in the mud which was not frozen at all.
> 
> Luckily I'm pretty good at being able to walk a vehicle through tough areas without spinning and digging in so I got out. But the last half mile into the cabin and turning around probably took me close to two hours.
> 
> Ran the saws on one big (and pretty solid) aspen that was partially blown over. Each saw got some run time and found a couple more bugs that need to be worked out of the project saws.
> 
> This part of the road was easy as it had been plowed before the last snow.
> View attachment 543418
> 
> 
> Had about a dozen small maples and balsams to clear that broke down during the wet snow in late November.
> View attachment 543419
> 
> 
> Temp at 10 am.
> View attachment 543420
> 
> 
> I had to back down to get another run and got sucked into the ditch. No frozen ground here!
> View attachment 543421
> 
> 
> Dropped this leaning aspen.
> View attachment 543422
> View attachment 543423
> 
> 
> New bar, cuts straight now!
> View attachment 543424
> 
> 
> 
> Shot this after running saws. Shoots nice!View attachment 543425
> 
> 
> Back at the cabin warming up and drying off.View attachment 543426




Sure is a pretty snow you have there. I think so much of you I want you to just keep all that beauty. LOL. We have a balmy 18 degrees here this morning but no snow to play in. At 0 degrees and working in the bush the buddy system is a consideration. Take care.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> I had a good grip on both handles so no worries. But the thought did cross my mind.


Hope you had ther chain brake on. Your experience can be a teachable moment for all of us when using saws in the snow. Glad you are OK


----------



## Logger nate

Looks like a great time out there Steve..well other than getting stuck and falling down, glad your ok, have fun.


----------



## MustangMike

We just had a dusting of snow and 20s here this AM. Went in the climbing stand to a "new place" with the crossbow. It is near the train tracks, and constant noise in the background, but 3 deer came by anyway, passed just 10 yds from my stand. I started to move the crossbow, and one of them looked up at me, so I just froze and and let them carry on, did not want to give myself away. There are very few places I can use the stand there, very thick and not many climbable trees. No antlers on any of them, but I was hoping something more would come, I had them in sight for about 20 minutes.

Was just good to see them, and I will go back in the pm.


----------



## square1

Logger nate said:


> other than getting stuck and falling down.


There's another way?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Looks like a great time out there Steve..well other than getting stuck and falling down, glad your ok, have fun.


It was a good day overall. I had a meeting scheduled at 4pm that was 90 minutes away and I needed to stop at the cabin and shower first. So when everything took forever and I didn't leave until 2:00 It was starting to get a little close for confort.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We just had a dusting of snow and 20s here this AM. Went in the climbing stand to a "new place" with the crossbow. It is near the train tracks, and constant noise in the background, but 3 deer came by anyway, passed just 10 yds from my stand. I started to move the crossbow, and one of them looked up at me, so I just froze and and let them carry on, did not want to give myself away. There are very few places I can use the stand there, very thick and not many climbable trees. No antlers on any of them, but I was hoping something more would come, I had them in sight for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Was just good to see them, and I will go back in the pm.


Glad you still have the weather to do some hunting. 
Still below zero here with near -30 windchill. I'm not thinking about deer hunting for a while!


----------



## MustangMike

Wind is picking up here, and will be much colder the next couple of days.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

I haven't done any scrounge related tasks in the last week or so, nor have I been around here much as I've been tied up at work (well, not literally) since things tend to compress up immediately before we go on holidays. Clients who have had problems for weeks or months all of a sudden need things done right now as "they know we're going away" for all of two weeks. Would just as soon not have the extra workload but it does help top up the bank balance before we go away. 

Anyway, I'm going fishing up in Queensland where current temps on the Sunshine Coast are about 30*C then down to Brisbane for Christmas . I deliberately won't have any interwebs with me. So, I take this opportunity to wish that your Christmas with your families be safe and merry, your homes toasty warm, and your sheds full of scrounge.


----------



## Haywire

This gal here also helped herself to my juicy red apple right out of my sled when I wasn't looking Haha


----------



## JustJeff

Howling wind and blowing snow off Lake Huron is keeping me inside and burning the scrounge. Closed roads and cancelled buses. Walked from the house to the chicken coop and I looked like the abominable snowman. Not even going out on the sled. Can't see the neighbors house. 
Stay warm fellow scroungers!


----------



## Philbert

Where I live:

_"In St. Paul, schools will close if the forecast for 6 a.m. calls for a windchill *below minus 40 degrees*, or air temperature below *minus 25 degrees*. School officials will make a decision by 6:30 p.m. the night before cancelling classes."

"Minneapolis Public Schools (MPS) will likely cancel classes if the wind chill forecast for 6:30 a.m. the following day is *-35° or colder*, with winds of at least 5 to 10 miles per hour. . .
MPS will cancel classes if road conditions are such that travel becomes too hazardous for buses and cars. . . .This may happen if it *snows 6 inches or more in 12 hours*, or 8 inches or more in 24 hours. *Every winter storm is different, so it is possible that classes will still be held even if snowfall reaches these limits*."
_
(my emphasis. degrees F)

Cancel too often, and it keeps parents from working too!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> to wish that your Christmas with your families be safe and merry, your homes toasty warm, and your sheds full of scrounge.



Right back at you Cowboy!


----------



## Plowboy83

Happy holidays Cowboy!


----------



## Logger nate

Merry Christmas cowboy!


----------



## MustangMike

Let's see, do they really have Christmas "down under" .... Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> We just had a dusting of snow and 20s here this AM. Went in the climbing stand to a "new place" with the crossbow. It is near the train tracks, and constant noise in the background, but 3 deer came by anyway, passed just 10 yds from my stand. I started to move the crossbow, and one of them looked up at me, so I just froze and and let them carry on, did not want to give myself away. There are very few places I can use the stand there, very thick and not many climbable trees. No antlers on any of them, but I was hoping something more would come, I had them in sight for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Was just good to see them, and I will go back in the pm.


good your seeing deer Mike. hope the horny one is close. good luck.



Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> I haven't done any scrounge related tasks in the last week or so, nor have I been around here much as I've been tied up at work (well, not literally) since things tend to compress up immediately before we go on holidays. Clients who have had problems for weeks or months all of a sudden need things done right now as "they know we're going away" for all of two weeks. Would just as soon not have the extra workload but it does help top up the bank balance before we go away.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going fishing up in Queensland where current temps on the Sunshine Coast are about 30*C then down to Brisbane for Christmas . I deliberately won't have any interwebs with me. So, I take this opportunity to wish that your Christmas with your families be safe and merry, your homes toasty warm, and your sheds full of scrounge.


 merry christmas to you and yours cowboy. good luck fishing. enjoy your


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

I got one of my scrounged chainsaws up and running last night. More parts came in, so there should be a few more up and running soon.

I need to tune her a little more, but that MS261 didn't do bad in 20" black locust:


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> This gal here also helped herself to my juicy red apple right out of my sled when I wasn't looking Haha


She must be really hungry to eat balsam buds!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Where I live:
> 
> _"In St. Paul, schools will close if the forecast for 6 a.m. calls for a windchill *below minus 40 degrees*, or air temperature below *minus 25 degrees*. School officials will make a decision by 6:30 p.m. the night before cancelling classes."
> 
> "Minneapolis Public Schools (MPS) will likely cancel classes if the wind chill forecast for 6:30 a.m. the following day is *-35° or colder*, with winds of at least 5 to 10 miles per hour. . .
> MPS will cancel classes if road conditions are such that travel becomes too hazardous for buses and cars. . . .This may happen if it *snows 6 inches or more in 12 hours*, or 8 inches or more in 24 hours. *Every winter storm is different, so it is possible that classes will still be held even if snowfall reaches these limits*."
> _
> (my emphasis. degrees F)
> 
> Cancel too often, and it keeps parents from working too!
> 
> Philbert


That is way too lenient.

We never heard of cold weather cancellations until the winter of 95-96 that set many daily and the all time low records in MN, and it was warranted then. 

In MN you could always expect a week to two of -30 to -40 temps each winter and life went on. I do not know of anyone who got frostbite going to work or school.

We went out to play no matter how cold it was.

Now they close schools with the "expectation" of cold weather. One day last year the kids had a cold cancellation day and it was -4 true temp and not much wind.


----------



## MustangMike

Back when I was a kid it was a requirement that a bus driver could install the chains on his bus, and you went to school in the snow, unless it was real bad.

Now, is snow is predicted, they cancel!


----------



## ReggieT

kingOFgEEEks said:


> I got one of my scrounged chainsaws up and running last night. More parts came in, so there should be a few more up and running soon.
> 
> I need to tune her a little more, but that MS261 didn't do bad in 20" black locust:


I Loves Black Locust!!!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

ReggieT said:


> I Loves Black Locust!!!



It's hard to beat. That one was a monster from the in-law's yard. I need to go this weekend and scrounge some more of it up. It's ready to burn now, just needs split and tossed in.

The only problem is when it's warmer than 20 outside, I end up heating us out of the house. It's a good problem to have.


----------



## ReggieT

kingOFgEEEks said:


> It's hard to beat. That one was a monster from the in-law's yard. I need to go this weekend and scrounge some more of it up. It's ready to burn now, just needs split and tossed in.
> 
> The only problem is when it's warmer than 20 outside, I end up heating us out of the house. It's a good problem to have.


Yes sir! 
Only thing I've seen that'll run you out faster is hedge (osage orange), man that stuff brings the heat & the pain!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Back when I was a kid it was a requirement that a bus driver could install the chains on his bus, and you went to school in the snow, unless it was real bad.
> 
> Now, is snow is predicted, they cancel!


When we lived in upstate NY I was amazed what school was closed for.

One time we got 1/2 inch of snow and they cancelled. And my kid's school district wasn't even one with elevation changes where the roads may have become difficult.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> When we lived in upstate NY I was amazed what school was closed for.
> 
> One time we got 1/2 inch of snow and they cancelled. And my kid's school district wasn't even one with elevation changes where the roads may have become difficult.


When I was in grade school and high school, wind chill hadn't been invented yet. The only time school was cancelled due to cold was when they could not get half of the buses started. IIRC the temp that day was around-40 or a little colder.
Rode bike year round, had an outside skating rink with no warming house, had to shovel the snow off the rink by hand---the good old days.


----------



## MustangMike

ReggieT said:


> Yes sir!
> Only thing I've seen that'll run you out faster is hedge (osage orange), man that stuff brings the heat & the pain!!!



I think Shag Hickory and Black Birch are also right up there on the BTU charts.


----------



## JustJeff

They don't close school for temps here. Did that one year and had way too many days off. Only close if roads are bad. We get a lot of snow here, the highest in Ontario due to our proximity to the lakes which make their own weather. They closed most of the roads around here and pulled the plows because of whiteouts. I came home and blew the driveway with my little tractor and there were a couple drifts higher than the blower.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> That is way too lenient.
> We never heard of cold weather cancellations . . .
> In MN you could always expect a week to two of -30 to -40 temps each winter and life went on. . . .
> We went out to play no matter how cold it was. . . .



We walked uphill to school, _BOTH_ ways!

Philbert


----------



## benp

Yesterday was interesting. 

Filled with moon and sun dogs. 





For those that are unfamiliar with this....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs

It was a full moon yesterday morning. Went out at 0400 and it was really cool. Looked just like the picture I posted but in pitch black and the moon. 

We've been having a destructive vermin problem in the lean to. 

Neighbors brother in law said a giant red squirrel was tearing into the aluminum can bags, eating a gas can, and mean as hell. 

Apparently he confronted it once and it wheeled around and squared up to him. [emoji15]

When they told me about this I said....eating gas cans? 

Yeah....your good one. 

Wut? My 6 gallon pre ban Chilton? Yep. 

Squirrel wants war.....squirrel got war. No one.....I mean no one messed with my 6 gallon pre ban Chilton. 





Yesterday afternoon during my old man nap I was interrupted by the sound of gunshots followed by the neighbor banging on the door and panting "I'm out of bullets"

Wtf are you two up to out there I said. 

It's the squirrel...pant..pant....I got a round into him.....he took off and Jason has him treed. 

Wait....you shot the squirrel with a 9mm and it took off....and what do you mean Jason has its treed?

Yes. Devon then opened the door. There's Jason....at the foot of the tree....barking. Yep

I go to the safe. 

Neighbor said getting the 22? 

No. The tree rat ate my Chilton. This ends. 

Grabbed the AR.....and slogged through the snow. 

Sure enough a blood trail going from lean to to tree and Jason treeing him in said tree. 

I ended it. 

It was i believe a fox squirrel. 





First time I've ever seen one right around here. 

@Cowboy254 

Merry Christmas too bud. Have fun with the family.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> She must be really hungry to eat balsam buds!


Normal winter foods , good for humans as well , 

http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail561.php


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Normal winter foods , good for humans as well ,
> 
> http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail561.php


Nothing will eat balsam buds here. Not moose, deer, or even rabbits.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Philbert said:


> We walked uphill to school, _BOTH_ ways!
> 
> Philbert


I did to and watch for dinosaurs


----------



## cantoo

Nazi, we were scheduled to deliver a house to Markdale today. We cancelled the set and are hoping for tomorrow to get it done. My guys were heading to Warren (between North Bay and Sudbury) on Monday and got pulled over in Clifford. Bad timing as 3 MTO trucks were meeting at the restaurant there. They kept us on the side of the road all day doing Safety checks, they could find nothing wrong with the equipment so we ended up with a little over $2000 in fines for Oversize permit violations. Basically for leaving the yard during a snow event ( under 1 cm predicted) and 2 tickets for driving with windshield wipers on. We left the next morning and one of my drivers managed to snap off a hydro pole in Mount Forest. Met a car with cars parked on both sides of the narrow road and the car didn't stop so at 16' wide he had to pull over. Clipped the pole and snapped it off. Still waiting for paperwork on that one. Heading to Wiarton next Wednesday with another one so hoping for a better week. I drove home from work today on a closed road and met a cruiser but he kept going, was nice and clear at that time. Joys of living in Canada .
Good news is it's warm at home.


----------



## dancan

What's with the wipers being on ?


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> ....eating gas cans?
> Yeah....your good one. . . . My 6 gallon pre ban Chilton?


What's the spout on that one look like?

I have a few 'naked' gas cans - we might be able to make one at some future GTG.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> She must be really hungry to eat balsam buds!


 That's Douglas fir (red fir). Quite a bit different from Balsam. The deer eat the needles like it's candy.
Right up there with Larch, it's the best firewood we have around here. 
Brought home a couple nice sticks of it today...


----------



## dancan

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-38329779?ocid=socialflow_twitter

Public service announcement in case any of you visit up here .


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> That's Douglas fir (red fir). Quite a bit different from Balsam. The deer eat the needles like it's candy.
> Right up there with Larch, it's the best firewood we have around here.
> Brought home a couple nice sticks of it today...


Ah makes sense now!!!


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-38329779?ocid=socialflow_twitter
> 
> Public service announcement in case any of you visit up here .


And they wouldn't have said it if someone hadn't done it


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-38329779?ocid=socialflow_twitter
> 
> Public service announcement in case any of you visit up here .



That's definitely a warning you don't see every day. 

Any odds up on how long it is before Bullwinkle charges a car and takes it out?

Thanks @Philbert!!!! I'll get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> Any odds up on how long it is before Bullwinkle charges a car and takes it out?.


Bullwinkle J. Moose is from _your_ neck-of-the-woods, as I recall.

'Frostbite Falls, Minnesota'?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullwinkle_J._Moose

Philbert


----------



## tpence2177

Finally got my Husqvarna 51 to tip top shape I hope (new fuel lines, filter, air filter and housing, new bulkhead, random screws that weren't correct, replaced the stripped muffler bolt, new clutch, and have a new carb just in case the original won't tune.) OEM p&c still look new. Hoping to put it and my cs-590 into some wood this weekend


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, Oversize permit doesn't allow the continuous use of wipers. That means that it raining or snowing too hard to be safe to drive. Visibility is reduced. Lots of silly rules but it's to keep everyone safe. I drive escort a lot and you wouldn't believe how some people react around us. The worst is when people try to beat us thru narrow bridges. We had 3 instances this summer when escort vehicle stopped cars and the car then took off and tried to beat us across the bridge. This means our driver has to hammer on the brakes, we're hauling a 30,000 load on a 30,000 lb trailer and instant flat spots or blow outs on the trailer tires. This one cost of $5000 to get back on the road, my driver pulled over to let another truck pass, shoulder gave way.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Duncan, Oversize permit doesn't allow the continuous use of wipers. That means that it raining or snowing too hard to be safe to drive. Visibility is reduced. Lots of silly rules but it's to keep everyone safe. I drive escort a lot and you wouldn't believe how some people react around us. The worst is when people try to beat us thru narrow bridges. We had 3 instances this summer when escort vehicle stopped cars and the car then took off and tried to beat us across the bridge. This means our driver has to hammer on the brakes, we're hauling a 30,000 load on a 30,000 lb trailer and instant flat spots or blow outs on the trailer tires. This one cost of $5000 to get back on the road, my driver pulled over to let another truck pass, shoulder gave way.
> View attachment 543861


Is that Royal Homes?


----------



## dancan

Thanks for the info cantoo, way different than hauling a load of scrounged up firewood lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## axeandwedge

svk said:


> Ah makes sense now!!!


That saw tops off a beautiful photo.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## DFK

So... What happens if you find a Moose with its Tongue frozen to the side of your truck????

David


----------



## dwasifar

DFK said:


> So... What happens if you find a Moose with its Tongue frozen to the side of your truck????



That only happens if you triple-dog-dare him to do it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

DFK said:


> So... What happens if you find a Moose with its Tongue frozen to the side of your truck????
> 
> David


The FIRST thing you do is take a picture. Cuz I gotta see that. The 2nd thing you do is grab the gun. The 3rd thing is grab a knife. To cut his tongue off the truck.

wait....why was a moose licking your truck?


----------



## Toy4xchris

Did a little scrounge out back again.














sent from my electronic leash


----------



## cantoo

Nazi, yes Royal. Got cancelled again today. Shooting for Markdale on Monday now. I went to Millbank Hardware to spend $3000 on tools and the roads were nasty. They were still pulling tractor trailers, cars and trucks out of the ditch.


----------



## rarefish383

Ran over to my friends farm to get a little dead Oak before it starts with the freezing rain. Nice that my BIL works there and can use the equipment. Took about 45 minutes to get about 3/4 of a cord, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Nazi, yes Royal. Got cancelled again today. Shooting for Markdale on Monday now. I went to Millbank Hardware to spend $3000 on tools and the roads were nasty. They were still pulling tractor trailers, cars and trucks out of the ditch.


I made the folding spreader bar they use when they crane the houses. Actually I think I made 2 of them and several smaller ones.


----------



## JustJeff

Car dealership in Owen Sound. Pic says it all!


----------



## dancan

Chit , you keep that stuff up there lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Hauling scrounged wood [emoji1] 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Any of you guys want to chip in so we can get Benp a christmas prezzie ?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ew/1224716779?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Don't tell him .


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, small world eh? I trailer those beams all over Ontario. They gets Safetied every year and no issues other than changing cables. sand blasting and painting once in awhile. Must have done some good welding, we've lifted 100's of houses with them.


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered a cord of wood to a new customer today (2 loads) with temps in the mid teens. Actually, was much nicer than yesterday when it was a bit warmer but very windy. It was calm and a bit sunny today. I'm moving a lot more firewood than I though I would this year. I keep getting referrals cause my cord of wood seems to be a bit larger than several of my competitors!

Then I climbed tree with my MZ in the afternoon, but no deer. Saw a Coyote right before dark, so then I knew why. He stayed just out of range and in thick cover, or it would have been the last time I saw him.

We are supposed to get 3-6" tonight, then hit mid 50s Sunday afternoon! Go figure!


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> Any of you guys want to chip in so we can get Benp a christmas prezzie ?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ew/1224716779?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Don't tell him .



Oh har har Dan.


That was a good can. I think anyone else would of done the same as I did. Lol

Seems like there is always a vermin war being waged here. That's for another time though.

@Philbert ,

Here's a picture of the spout.


----------



## panolo

cantoo said:


> Duncan, Oversize permit doesn't allow the continuous use of wipers. That means that it raining or snowing too hard to be safe to drive. Visibility is reduced. Lots of silly rules but it's to keep everyone safe. I drive escort a lot and you wouldn't believe how some people react around us. The worst is when people try to beat us thru narrow bridges. We had 3 instances this summer when escort vehicle stopped cars and the car then took off and tried to beat us across the bridge. This means our driver has to hammer on the brakes, we're hauling a 30,000 load on a 30,000 lb trailer and instant flat spots or blow outs on the trailer tires. This one cost of $5000 to get back on the road, my driver pulled over to let another truck pass, shoulder gave way.
> View attachment 543861



I got out of that biz about 12 years ago. Started when I was 15 helping on setups. Changed more tires by the time I was 18 than most folks will do in their lives. After a close call with a wood block rolling one onto a foundation we were one of the first to use crane only sets. Had just did my first four piece mod when I left.

Our driver had two separate instances where folks were killed. Both times they ignored the pilot cars and ran into the unit. Pretty sad and avoidable.

EDIT: First for Crane only in MN. We helped a retailer in Iowa and he showed us the ropes.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> Here's a picture of the spout.


I will look through the 'herd'. Kinda cold out there, so hang onto it.

BTW, if you cut the top off of the can, they make a great parts washing tray. _REALLY_ resistant to gasoline . . . 

Philbert


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> I will look through the 'herd'. Kinda cold out there, so hang onto it.
> 
> BTW, if you cut the top off of the can, they make a great parts washing tray. _REALLY_ resistant to gasoline . . .
> 
> Philbert



Thanks Philbert!!!!


----------



## Haywire

Another half foot of fresh powder yesterday, tonight -15° below.
Stay warm my friends!


----------



## MustangMike

By the way, I know what kind of squirrel that is, a DEAD one!

Don't fell bad, I have shot porkys with a 40 cal and had them keep going!

And did I tell ya about the time MechanicMatt tried to stay up in the cabin ALONE!!! Seems every time he turned off the lights, there was movement! It kept happening, over & over again! Turned out to be a flying squirrel inside the cabin!!! Spooked the crap out of him!


----------



## ReggieT

MustangMike said:


> I think Shag Hickory and Black Birch are also right up there on the BTU charts.


They are up there fer sure...


----------



## square1

benp said:


> That was a good can. I think anyone else would of done the same as I did. Lol


He needed dying.
I'm betting you could trade that spout for a pick-up load of the new safety cans *with* fubar spouts.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

MustangMike said:


> Delivered a cord of wood to a new customer today (2 loads) with temps in the mid teens. Actually, was much nicer than yesterday when it was a bit warmer but very windy. It was calm and a bit sunny today. I'm moving a lot more firewood than I though I would this year. I keep getting referrals cause my cord of wood seems to be a bit larger than several of my competitors!
> 
> Then I climbed tree with my MZ in the afternoon, but no deer. Saw a Coyote right before dark, so then I knew why. He stayed just out of range and in thick cover, or it would have been the last time I saw him.
> 
> We are supposed to get 3-6" tonight, then hit mid 50s Sunday afternoon! Go figure!



Sounds like you need a bigger truck bed if a cord took two trips. I kind of hate doing 1 cord orders if i have to drive far, my little truck can hold 2 cords.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

panolo said:


> I got out of that biz about 12 years ago. Started when I was 15 helping on setups. Changed more tires by the time I was 18 than most folks will do in their lives. After a close call with a wood block rolling one onto a foundation we were one of the first to use crane only sets. Had just did my first four piece mod when I left.
> 
> Our driver had two separate instances where folks were killed. Both times they ignored the pilot cars and ran into the unit. Pretty sad and avoidable.
> 
> EDIT: First for Crane only in MN. We helped a retailer in Iowa and he showed us the ropes.



Never seen trailer houses lifted like that. Weird!


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> By the way, I know what kind of squirrel that is, a DEAD one!
> 
> Don't fell bad, I have shot porkys with a 40 cal and had them keep going!
> 
> And did I tell ya about the time MechanicMatt tried to stay up in the cabin ALONE!!! Seems every time he turned off the lights, there was movement! It kept happening, over & over again! Turned out to be a flying squirrel inside the cabin!!! Spooked the crap out of him!



Porcupines are TOUGH!!!

I like flying squirrels. There are a couple families here. It's funny how they torment the dog zipping back and forth to the trees. He runs back and forth barking "Not fair, not fair."



square1 said:


> He needed dying.
> I'm betting you could trade that spout for a pick-up load of the new safety cans *with* fubar spouts.



I have a few spouts lying around but that is the only complete one. 



ValleyFirewood said:


> Never seen trailer houses lifted like that. Weird!



It's a modular home. Stick built in a facility, transported, then set on a foundation. No wheel pulling party once it's in place like a trailer house.


----------



## panolo

ValleyFirewood said:


> Never seen trailer houses lifted like that. Weird!


 Like @benp said that is a mod. They are basically a stick built on a dolly. When I was in the biz the state of MN was more strict on mod construction than any builder. Was a pain sometimes.

We did many mobile homes on foundations. Used to do a 1044 sq ft you could get as a 2 or 3 bed/ 2ba with a perimeter frame that sat nicely on a foundation for under $50k. I lost most my photos in a fire but I had some pretty cool ones where we were lifting over huge trees or doing some from the streets of Minneapolis.


----------



## MustangMike

ValleyFirewood said:


> Sounds like you need a bigger truck bed if a cord took two trips



I'm just small time! Tow a 5X8 trailer with the Escape, so you really don't want to be messing with more than 1/2 cord at a time. Have thought about upgrading to an Explorer and 2 axle trailer, but sometimes the smaller stuff has some advantages. I access a lot of tight spaces, and the Escape gets good mileage w/o the trailer.

Hey, we have our first plowable snow today, and it is still really coming down. Supposed to change over to rain near mid day, then mid 50s tomorrow, then turn cold again! Mother Nature can't seem to make up her mind!

I had to cross a lawn to get to my wood supply, and to deliver it, so I'm glad I did it while the ground was frozen!


----------



## PSUplowboy

I bought this little trailer last week for 100 bucks. Made some sides today from scraps and tried it out. I think I'll use it in the winter to keep my bigger trailer off the salted roads. It might need new springs- seemed to go down a fair amount with this roughly 1/2 cord load. I'm planning to paint it up and modify it some, but I wanted to try it out before doing much to it.


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 544147
> 
> I bought this little trailer last week for 100 bucks. Made some sides today from scraps and tried it out. I think I'll use it in the winter to keep my bigger trailer off the salted roads. It might need new springs- seemed to go down a fair amount with this roughly 1/2 cord load. I'm planning to paint it up and modify it some, but I wanted to try it out before doing much to it.


Good score. 

Those trailers aren't designed for much weight so you'd probably be best to judge capacity by how much the springs are bottomed out.


----------



## PSUplowboy

It's home made. I'm fairly certain the axle is a 3500lb job. I looked at frames on manufactured trailers, and this one seems decent. I might add to it if I decide to stretch the trailer out to 10' length. The tires, I think, are my weight limiter. I might upgrade tires and rims sometime. It'll be a work in progress.


----------



## svk

Yeah good thinking. 

My wood hauler trailer has 3500 lb axles and the springs might squat 1/2 inch with 3/4 cord of wet wood. I figure I'm getting close to capacity so no sense breaking stuff.


----------



## cantoo

Valleywood, We build almost anything in our factory. Funeral homes, condos, dentist office, 100 unit motel, and 1000's of houses. Pictures of a 450 ton crane lifting a 2 story house in Mississauga, had to lift the sections 135" high over the trees and lower them down to the foundation. The other is a $1mil house sitting on a $1.2 mil lot on Lake Muskoka, nice view.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Yeah good thinking.
> 
> My wood hauler trailer has 3500 lb axles and the springs might squat 1/2 inch with 3/4 cord of wet wood. I figure I'm getting close to capacity so no sense breaking stuff.



Just curious what species of wood, and are you talking tandem axles? The springs on this trailer went down about 1-1/2" today. I had on wet white oak. They are measuring a little longer eye to eye than most typical 4 ply trailer springs, so I'm wondering if they've been stretched over time. There is less than 2" of travel before the frame hits the axle when unloaded. The camber in the axle is upside down, so I'm thinking of flopping that and putting the axle under the springs. I might put new springs on at that time.


----------



## JustJeff

Son #2 put my scrounge hauler in the ditch today. Was a lesson in watch where the edge is! Truck nor 2wd tractor could pull it out. Took a large 4wd loader tractor. But it's all good.


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> Just curious what species of wood, and are you talking tandem axles? The springs on this trailer went down about 1-1/2" today. I had on wet white oak. They are measuring a little longer eye to eye than most typical 4 ply trailer springs, so I'm wondering if they've been stretched over time. There is less than 2" of travel before the frame hits the axle when unloaded. The camber in the axle is upside down, so I'm thinking of flopping that and putting the axle under the springs. I might put new springs on at that time.


Sorry I should have said axle, not axles. The springs are pretty stout though so they don't move much.

Birch/maple or aspen.


----------



## dancan

I should have gotten this for a scrounging tool , would have been perfect on that houselot scrounge .


----------



## benp

That's pretty slick Dan!!!


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> I should have gotten this for a scrounging tool , would have been perfect on that houselot scrounge .


Man, I just don't know, the hajikia halstoltov on that model is only rated at 16 cm


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I should have gotten this for a scrounging tool


Variation on these (work best on uniform sized wood):





Philbert


----------



## dancan

I like this one Philbert


----------



## dancan

Or this one 



It's raining here , can you tell .


----------



## JustJeff

My scrounging season is definitely over. Shown in this picture is all my previously scrounged wood stacked on the fence line with my boat that I bought with firewood sales, in the foreground and my split pile on the right.


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> It's raining here , can you tell .


Raining you say? It does appear you've finished the internet now!


----------



## Hinerman

dwasifar said:


> Best thing about working outdoors in the winter: NO BUGS.



And not soaked in sweat from head to toe after 15-20 minutes. And like ReggieT said, better endurance. I can cut for 5+ hours instead of 1 and done.


----------



## PA Dan

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 544333
> My scrounging season is definitely over. Shown in this picture is all my previously scrounged wood stacked on the fence line with my boat that I bought with firewood sales, in the foreground and my split pile on the right.


Hey nice boat![emoji23]


----------



## Logger nate

Dan, problem with those is no chainsaw..


----------



## svk

Spied a medium sized black ash widow maker down hill from my cabin that must have tipped over this summer. I'll clean that up next spring.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> Raining you say? It does appear you've finished the internet now!



Nah , plenty of Euro vids I haven't seen , just have to figure out the key foreign words in the search lol
54F and rain , had to go spread some scrounged wood ash on the driveway to get some traction on the wet ice .


----------



## dancan

Looks like Archertwo , a member here has a new wood gathering tool .


----------



## square1

I so dislike yard trees! Trapsing around in 10" of snow picking up little sticks is not my idea of cleaning up a downed tree.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Snagged a little load of locust after filing a couple chains at my home place. I left the main trunk, I'll take the splitter with me to get it. I'm digging this little trailer- I can fill it fast and it's easier to unload.


----------



## Philbert

benp said:


> That was a good can. . . . Here's a picture of the spout





Philbert said:


> I will look through the 'herd'.




The one one the Left look 'right'?

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

I used my blade and cleared the roadway back to the bush last night, snow was 3 to 4' deep in placed. Also bladed everything off to the side at the landing. Today we had another storm and it all filled back in. I spent an hour at home doing my driveway and 3 hours at work doing our parking lot. Was snowing good as I left work. I think I spend almost as much time moving snow as I do firewooding.


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> View attachment 544446
> 
> The one one the Left look 'right'?
> 
> Philbert



Hi Philbert. 

Mines pretty big. I'll take a measurement of spout attachment opening. I have some old cans in the lean to. I might have one that works.


----------



## woodchip rookie

....and I'm glad we dont get snow in central Ohio like you other guys do. I'm 5'6". I would be buried to my neck in some of those pics


----------



## nomad_archer

Well the wood stove is really throwing off some heat today. I need some new pajama pants after I got a little two close warming up the rear end this morning. Took me awhile to figure out what smelled funny.


----------



## woodchip rookie

haha....AM I ON FIRE?!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

That's why it's better to strip down and warm up in the buff.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Well the wood stove is really throwing off some heat today. I need some new pajama pants after I got a little two close warming up the rear end this morning. Took me awhile to figure out what smelled funny.


My condolences to your pants. I had to laugh because I have done that in the fish house and the deer stand a few times.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> My condolences to your pants. I had to laugh because I have done that in the fish house and the deer stand a few times.



They were my favorite done for the day relaxation pants. They had a good run. I had to post it because it was to funny not to. I figured I am not the only guy around here to do that.


----------



## dwasifar

Toy4xchris said:


> Did a little scrounge out back again.


How long does it take wood to dry out when you scrounge it underwater like this?


----------



## Toy4xchris

dwasifar said:


> How long does it take wood to dry out when you scrounge it underwater like this?


Hahahaha not as long as it takes to light the fire under water.

My 2yr old son likes to play with my phone and I have no idea how he does it but every time I go to use it some random settings are changed. I thought the camera was just acting up but he had changed the lighting settings on the camera.


----------



## Tenderfoot

Got about 4 cords brought home today, give or take. Had about a cord left from the remainder of my wood pile and just added to it. Lucked out and got some real good wood from standing dead trees. 
Ran my 7900 and it pulls good. Really rips in the maple I was cutting. Probably 3 tanks on it now.


----------



## rarefish383

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 544432
> 
> View attachment 544433
> 
> Snagged a little load of locust after filing a couple chains at my home place. I left the main trunk, I'll take the splitter with me to get it. I'm digging this little trailer- I can fill it fast and it's easier to unload.



What is it with Locust and vines. Locust is one of my favorite fire woods, but it's always covered with vines, usually Poison Ivy. Maybe because they tend to grow on the edges and fence lines, Joe.


----------



## tpence2177

Got my Husqvarna 51 tuned up Saturday, but I've been in the bed with the flu since yesterday. Definitely no joke this year


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Well the wood stove is really throwing off some heat today. I need some new pajama pants after I got a little two close warming up the rear end this morning. Took me awhile to figure out what smelled funny.


what?not camo jammies.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Took an ash tree out early this morning 

and



Now I get to play with the big saws
Red Oak 

I will be on limb work for a long time


----------



## Haywire

Haulin' out some more fir today..


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Haywire said:


> Haulin' out some more fir today..




I love my jet sled. Use it almost daily all winter long.


----------



## crowbuster

how do the sleds hold up ?


----------



## JustJeff

Tonight I'm burning "the piece" You know the one that you didn't burn last year and had been sitting inside by the stove all summer, all fall, just waiting for the right cold night. Tonight is that night. Shoved it in there along with a couple others and poof! Instant gasification.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Well I pulled the axle out from under my little trailer. I need to get a parts list, but I'm pretty sure new springs and hardware are due.


----------



## Haywire

crowbuster said:


> how do the sleds hold up ?


 No complaints with mine. Made of some pretty tough stuff.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Haywire said:


> No complaints with mine. Made of some pretty tough stuff.



I concur. Mine's only three years old, but it's hardly scuffed up. My dad also uses his daily and his must be 6 or 7 years old. They're pretty heavy duty. 

I think they make 3 sizes. Haywire and I both have the middle size. We have a junior also. The big one that they sell is enormous. I'd love to have one, but I don't know how much I'd use it. I think they also make tow bars to hitch them up behind a quad or a snow machine.


----------



## H-Ranch

nomad_archer said:


> They were my favorite done for the day relaxation pants. They had a good run. I had to post it because it was to funny not to. I figured I am not the only guy around here to do that.


Oh man - I think they'll only be good for another year or so now!


----------



## dancan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Took an ash tree out early this morning
> View attachment 544647
> andView attachment 544648
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to play with the big saws
> Red Oak View attachment 544649
> 
> I will be on limb work for a long time
> View attachment 544650


I can only dream .... Great score !!!
Nice sled work Haywire ! 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Haywire

I was haulin' the mail on the way home when I pulled a @dancan style stunt! Whoa mule! Haha


----------



## Philbert

OK?

(no roll bar on those!)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Took an ash tree out early this morning
> View attachment 544647
> andView attachment 544648
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to play with the big saws
> Red Oak View attachment 544649
> 
> I will be on limb work for a long time
> View attachment 544650



That is a nice piece of wood! (Hey, you are only 1 State away!). I need a few like that to re supply me for next year!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That is a nice piece of wood! (Hey, you are only 1 State away!). I need a few like that to re supply me for next year!


Sorry Mike. no exports to New Yawk from Penncyltuckey. we're hoarders of that oak wood down here.


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> OK?
> 
> (no roll bar on those!)
> 
> Philbert


 
Yes, thank you. No worries!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> Sorry Mike. no exports to New Yawk from Penncyltuckey. we're hoarders of that oak wood down here.


 Emerald Ash Beetle Is Killing everything at one of the campgrounds so no exports and oak well I need it all not sure why I just do
was thinking of table tops with some of the trunk but that sounds like work.
Steve I would let you play you could dust off that 5200 and see what its made of


----------



## MustangMike

5200??? Chainsaw milling is a fun hobby!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> 5200??? Chainsaw milling is a fun hobby!


this Mike. it's my limbing saw.


----------



## Dieseldash

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 544681
> 
> Well I pulled the axle out from under my little trailer. I need to get a parts list, but I'm pretty sure new springs and hardware are due.



I'd just get a whole new axel with springs at that point. They're pretty reasonable for a #3500. Check TSC or RV camper places


----------



## MustangMike

How many cc is that 5200?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> How many cc is that 5200?


85 cc Mike. when i did a comp test it was 185.


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> I was haulin' the mail on the way home when I pulled a @dancan style stunt! Whoa mule! Haha



Welcome to the club !!!!
Always willing to accept new members


----------



## dancan

Pretty sure Cantoo is a member , if not he's come awfully close .
We'll giver all in the name of the Scrounge lol


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> 85 cc Mike. when i did a comp test it was 185.



That sounds pretty healthy! I have a ported 066 in process through Randy.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> That sounds pretty healthy! I have a ported 066 in process through Randy.


Steve bought all the 85cc Poulans around me so I went bigger



So I picked up a 655 BP Poulan and Jonsereds 90 
28 inch J red and 36 inch on the 6 cube 
I also have 42 inch bar for the 655 
thats how you know you have a big saw put a 42 on it and let it eat


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Steve bought all the 85cc Poulans around me so I went bigger
> View attachment 544856
> 
> 
> So I picked up a 655 BP Poulan and Jonsereds 90
> 28 inch J red and 36 inch on the 6 cube
> I also have 42 inch bar for the 655
> thats how you know you have a big saw put a 42 on it and let it eat



Awesome picture. Great saws, nice stumpage. Is that a sugar maple? 

I just got myself a ported Poulan 455, the little brother your saw. It's awesome!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Ryan'smilling said:


> Awesome picture. Great saws, nice stumpage. Is that a sugar maple?
> 
> I just got myself a ported Poulan 455, the little brother your saw. It's awesome!


Its a white oak 455 nice saw 
On my list for CAD. 1 of every size 455,475,505,and 525 I think I have a problem


----------



## PSUplowboy

Dieseldash said:


> I'd just get a whole new axel with springs at that point. They're pretty reasonable for a #3500. Check TSC or RV camper places



I think an axle with hubs is around 200 without springs. My hubs and axle seem fine, even had bearings made in England. I'd rather clean up what I have and put the money towards a rim and tire upgrade, maybe even put some bearing buddies on it. I'm debating on cold galvanizing everything eventually.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, nope I kept it on at least 2 wheels.


----------



## dancan

I knew it was close lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## MustangMike

My ported 460s dynoed at over 8 Hp and pull a 36" bar just fine, but I figure that bar will balance better on the ported 066, and it will be better for milling.

They are also known for being very tough.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> My ported 460s dynoed at over 8 Hp and pull a 36" bar just fine, but I figure that bar will balance better on the ported 066, and it will be better for milling.
> 
> They are also known for being very tough.


The only one I had was a 440 magnum and the only saw I have ever sold 
Bach then I was having the dealer service it . I may have had the only lemon ever made 
Now that I have found this site I would try another


----------



## MustangMike

I have seen some anemic ones, and some not. The 044s were more consistent IMO (although basically the same saw). Often they respond very well to a dp muffler, removing the carb limiters, and an HD-2 filter. I also like to do a base gasket delete and a timing advance. With these mods they often out run MS 460s.


----------



## panolo

PSUplowboy said:


> I think an axle with hubs is around 200 without springs. My hubs and axle seem fine, even had bearings made in England. I'd rather clean up what I have and put the money towards a rim and tire upgrade, maybe even put some bearing buddies on it. I'm debating on cold galvanizing everything eventually.



I replaced just as many bearings and hubs with bearing buddies the 10 years I ran a shop. Still have to pack and grease like normal. If the application fits, an oil bath hub will outlast and the cost isn't that crazy. Maintenance is easy as well. Just my .02.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> I have seen some anemic ones, and some not. The 044s were more consistent IMO (although basically the same saw). Often they respond very well to a dp muffler, removing the carb limiters, and an HD-2 filter. I also like to do a base gasket delete and a timing advance. With these mods they often out run MS 460s.


With my vast knowledge all I have done so far is carb kits, intake gaskets, and seals 
I have never taken a jug off or split a case 

I am good at fuel lines and duck bills lol


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I have never taken a jug off or split a case



Finally removed some cylinders last year, the split a case a few months ago. Still need to put that one back together.


----------



## PSUplowboy

panolo said:


> I replaced just as many bearings and hubs with bearing buddies the 10 years I ran a shop. Still have to pack and grease like normal. If the application fits, an oil bath hub will outlast and the cost isn't that crazy. Maintenance is easy as well. Just my .02.



That's tempting. When the trailer sits extended periods and the oil drains off the upper half of the bearings, I wonder if corrosion would set in. This trailer won't see daily use and it'll be outside in the weather about all the time. I could also see me cracking the outer cap in the woods on a stump, losing oil, and being stuck or packing grease in there to get home. I've never had trouble with bearing buddies, but I know it's easy to overfill and blow the seal out. Any thoughts on the possibility of corrosion/ rust from extended periods of not being moved? Looks like the cost is about the same if the kit I found will fit my hub and spindle.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Finally removed some cylinders last year, the split a case a few months ago. Still need to put that one back together.


I'm good at the tear down part!


----------



## panolo

PSUplowboy said:


> That's tempting. When the trailer sits extended periods and the oil drains off the upper half of the bearings, I wonder if corrosion would set in. This trailer won't see daily use and it'll be outside in the weather about all the time. I could also see me cracking the outer cap in the woods on a stump, losing oil, and being stuck or packing grease in there to get home. I've never had trouble with bearing buddies, but I know it's easy to overfill and blow the seal out. Any thoughts on the possibility of corrosion/ rust from extended periods of not being moved? Looks like the cost is about the same if the kit I found will fit my hub and spindle.



I've never seen rust in one but I suppose in theory if you would get some moisture in there it's possible. Was usually really easy to tell because the lube turned creamy. I would maybe worry about the cracking more than moisture but I sure would think that if you had done it with bearing buddies they would be all dented and the possibility of knocking one off or out of round. Or if you lose the C clip on one then you are duck taping the sucker on to get home. Kinda depends if you think you'll be banging it into stumps alot. 

I just hate changing bearings and seals. We all have those little jobs that grind on us and bearings and seals is mine


----------



## rarefish383

Wood Nazi said:


> I'm good at the tear down part!



LOL, I put my FIL's old Giant, two wheel, leaf blower on my truck. My wife said "why are you taking that thing, it doesn't run". I said "I know, I'm gonna put one of those HF motors on it." She said "Oh No, something else for you to take apart and leave laying around the house", Joe.


----------



## panolo

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> With my vast knowledge all I have done so far is carb kits, intake gaskets, and seals
> I have never taken a jug off or split a case
> 
> I am good at fuel lines and duck bills lol



Two strokes are eazy peezy. Follow the torque specs, get rings on the right way, make sure your cylinder is clean, straight, and honed. Don't use cheap parts, especially gaskets. The hard stuff is the porting. Guys that can mold a port job into power are artists. If you don't do it for a living making time on the repair doesn't matter. Do it at a pace that works for you. Honestly carb kits on some of these carbs are more technical than putting a top end in.


----------



## cantoo

This should likely be in the WTF thread but I'll put it here so we can all cry. I was setting a house up in this area today and caught part of it on the news. It's about an 1 1/2 hrs from me and not real far from Wood Nazi. They are removing approx. 500 ash trees. The cost is thought to be up to $225,000. That's right I said the cost, they are paying people to do it. No mention of what is going to happen to the wood, hopefully at the least they grind it up. I'm pretty sure if someone offered up chain saws and free gas and oil we could have 150 guys show up there from all over the world just to run saws. A dozen GTG's would git r dun. Whenever government gets involved it gets crazy and costly real quick.
http://blackburnnews.com/midwestern-ontario/2016/12/20/infested-ash-trees-harvested-fairy-lake-area/


----------



## rarefish383

When I was a kid, the company my Dad worked for, had the contract with Wash. DC, to remove infected Elms. Part of my job was washing down any equipment with alcohol after each tree was down. The other part of my job was making sure all of our ropes were coiled and put away. If a tree was infected, we had to take down the healthy ones to either side, also. One time a bunch of hippies got one of our ropes and tied themselves to a tree marked to come down. They kept chanting the trees were over 200 years old and had been planted by our nations founders. The trees were only about 60 years old. Elms get pretty big pretty quick, Joe.


----------



## dancan

panolo said:


> I've.......
> I just hate changing bearings and seals. We all have those little jobs that grind on us and bearings and seals is mine



I can buy a complete hub from one of my suppliers , all repacked with good grease , might be 10$ more than just buying good bearings and seals , worth the 10$ to me every time 
I even stock them lol


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, I don't know what that cost in mid 60's dollars, but I'm sure it was a lot. Every tree had to be disposed of the same day. All brush was chipped, wood was loaded into dump trucks, and the stumps were ripped out with a Bliss Stump Ax. It looked like a giant hook on a gradall. It would rip the stump in several big pieces and just rip the pieces out roots and all. Cool machine for it's day. I'm gonna google it and see what comes up, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> Follow the torque specs,



Isn't that when your T wrench twist the shaft about as far as you dare!!!! That is how I do it for the cylinder bolts, no problems so far!


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> This should likely be in the WTF thread but I'll put it here so we can all cry. I was setting a house up in this area today and caught part of it on the news. It's about an 1 1/2 hrs from me and not real far from Wood Nazi. They are removing approx. 500 ash trees. The cost is thought to be up to $225,000. That's right I said the cost, they are paying people to do it. No mention of what is going to happen to the wood, hopefully at the least they grind it up. I'm pretty sure if someone offered up chain saws and free gas and oil we could have 150 guys show up there from all over the world just to run saws. A dozen GTG's would git r dun. Whenever government gets involved it gets crazy and costly real quick.
> http://blackburnnews.com/midwestern-ontario/2016/12/20/infested-ash-trees-harvested-fairy-lake-area/


That's about 20 minutes from me. What a shame.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Isn't that when your T wrench twist the shaft about as far as you dare!!!! That is how I do it for the cylinder bolts, no problems so far!



LOL! We used to get "Bubba" bringing in cylinders or cases where he tried to torque them by feel. Break off the studs and we would end up machining out if possible. Some of those matched cases were expensive if we couldn't get them fixed. I had an old mechanic who was always within 1.5#s when he would do it by hand. Experienced enough to tell but he was the type of wrench who if you brought in a sherman tank in 10 pails he would put it together without a manual and never have any left over parts


----------



## panolo

dancan said:


> I can buy a complete hub from one of my suppliers , all repacked with good grease , might be 10$ more than just buying good bearings and seals , worth the 10$ to me every time
> I even stock them lol



Did plenty of them as well. Always seemed like we got a ton of morphodite crap though. Weird bearings and seals. Goofy tapered spindles. Sometimes I think people brought stuff into me so they could watch me throw a wrench.


----------



## LonestarStihl

No one get jealous but this is my "scrounge" for today lol. Stopped on the side of the road and what do I see but 2 split pieces waiting for me.


----------



## Philbert

_Plus_, you cleaned up a potential road hazard, you good Samaritan, you!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> I had an old mechanic who was always within 1.5#s when he would do it by hand.



I was gonna say, some of us Neanderthals have a better touch than others! I've not stripped a cylinder bolt yet.


----------



## Big Dan

I saw several trees down on the powerline right of way a couple of miles from home and stopped to ask the land owner about them. He was happy to have someone offer to cut them up and all he wanted was a small pile of limb wood in return. Got 5 big white oaks and a big hickory to cut up, that'll keep me occupied for the holidays.


----------



## Erik B

A logger not far from me stopped yesterday and offered to buy a cherry tree that had tipped over this past fall. He got 6-7 9-11foot logs plus one 16foot log. He has a sawmill and sells some of his lumber to furniture makers in the area. He did all the work and gave me $120 for the wood. I get the tops and the work to put part of the lawn back to normal when the snow is gone in the spring. Hope I didn't get taken. I had planned on cutting it all up for firewood but I have lots of trees yet to cut up. Diameter of the base of the tree must have been around 20-24 inches.


----------



## MustangMike

I started doing some more chain saw milling last year cause it just seems such a shame to convert so much good wood into fire wood instead of boards.

Part of my stash of Red Oak, Shag Hickory, and Pig Nut Hickory 2" thick boards.


----------



## woodfarmer

Anytime someone can use a tree for lumber as opposed to firewood I approve.

What brand of mill is that on Mike?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just using the Logosol Timberjig. Made my guide (8') from a piece of 5/4 decking and a 2 X 8 at 90 degrees in the center. That way, I can use either side.

Once you get a 90 degree corner, you just use the attachment (which adjusts up to 8" wide) to make boards.

1) Attach level boards on each end of the log, mount your guide on the boards, make a flat side.

2) Remove guide & boards and screw guide in to flat surface to saw your corner.

3) Remove guide and just use the Timberjig in the corner. (See last pic in previous post)


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> With my vast knowledge all I have done so far is carb kits, intake gaskets, and seals
> I have never taken a jug off or split a case
> 
> I am good at fuel lines and duck bills lol



Seems like the next logical progression is to pop a jug off of one.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I'm good at the tear down part!


+

Me too. It the put it back together part thats a bit challenging. I always seem to have left over parts. or I forgot to put in the screw that is behind 15 other things and I get to take it apart again.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

nomad_archer said:


> Seems like the next logical progression is to pop a jug off of one.


I would need a saw I can buy parts for .
New Piston and jug NLA on my old Poulans / Jonsereds and the Dynamark (lumbard) that would funny
Black Friday I picked up a new 4218 poulan 99.99 limb saw 
I have 14 runners if one is not running good I turn it off run a vac/press test. 
seals on the 4000 poulan cost more to ship than buy. 
I do want one to rebuild just never find time 
If we had 30 hours in a day I could find time


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If we had 30 hours in a day I could find time



Quoted so I could like this again! Between working 50 hours or more, trying to raise 3 youngins, and taking care of the day to day stuff, sometimes there just isn't enough time...


----------



## MustangMike

I had never pulled a cylinder either, till another member convinced me I could delete the base gasket on an 044 or 440 w/o any other mod to the cylinder. I did not think so, cause the gasket is supposed to be 20/1000. He told me it usually only changes is about 16 or 17/1000, and he was right.

044 #1 and my MS 440 both have base gasket delete, and both run very strong w/o any porting. Conversely, you usually can't get away with doing that on a MS 460, the squish will be too tight.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Went by Lowe's today at random to see if they would warranty my broken truper hickory handle 8lbs maul that I broke. Being it was a few years old I didn't expect much she looked and said Ya no problem limited life warranty go grab a new one. So I paid the difference in price and grabbed the fiberglass handled one this time. 

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## MustangMike

Fiskars X-27 on sale at Baileys right now, will split much better & last much longer. Stop messing around, you will not regret it.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Ya don't have the money just bought a house. So free replacements are nice for now. Maybe after the new-year I can scrounge the money for a fiskars

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## dancan

Scrounged red spruce and red pine and balsam fir


----------



## ReggieT

Stumbled upon some type of maple perhaps its hard/sweet variety. Cut fairly easily with the 026 & chisel chain...pulled right up to it and commenced bucking...it had already been down about 2 months.
This is maybe may be 
my last load of 2016 & the last of the Real Estate Developer's kindness about a mile from the house.
What has been you guys experience with hard maple as firewood?
Er,...this is maple right?
Figure I'll just mix it with my oak, ash, hickory or hedge and start a fire...after it seasons!


----------



## Shanen Mannies

I've got my own thing going with the farmers and fence rows, but I see a lot of FREE firewood on crag list.


----------



## svk

Going to be doing some yard tree cutting for my birth dad after Christmas. I'm curious to see how the 241 adjusts to cutting at 4500 feet.


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> Going to be doing some yard tree cutting for my birth dad after Christmas.



Sounds familiar.....


----------



## JustJeff

ReggieT said:


> Stumbled upon some type of maple perhaps its hard/sweet variety. Cut fairly easily with the 026 & chisel chain...pulled right up to it and commenced bucking...it had already been down about 2 months.
> This is maybe may be View attachment 545554
> my last load of 2016 & the last of the Real Estate Developer's kindness about a mile from the house.
> What has been you guys experience with hard maple as firewood?
> Er,...this is maple right?
> Figure I'll just mix it with my oak, ash, hickory or hedge and start a fire...after it seasons!
> View attachment 545546
> View attachment 545547
> View attachment 545548
> View attachment 545550


I like to mix my wood too. Hard maple is the best there is in my neck of the woods!


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Going to be doing some yard tree cutting for my birth dad after Christmas. I'm curious to see how the 241 adjusts to cutting at 4500 feet.
> 
> View attachment 545585
> View attachment 545586


SWEET!


----------



## MustangMike

ReggieT said:


> Stumbled upon some type of maple perhaps its hard/sweet variety. Cut fairly easily with the 026 & chisel chain...pulled right up to it and commenced bucking...it had already been down about 2 months.
> This is maybe may be View attachment 545554
> my last load of 2016 & the last of the Real Estate Developer's kindness about a mile from the house.
> What has been you guys experience with hard maple as firewood?
> Er,...this is maple right?
> Figure I'll just mix it with my oak, ash, hickory or hedge and start a fire...after it seasons!
> View attachment 545546
> View attachment 545547
> View attachment 545548
> View attachment 545550



Reggie, the wood definitely looks like it could be Maple, or Pig Nut Hickory, but I'm not matching with the bark. Could it be Hornbeam? Any one else got an opinion? BTUs from Hard Maple is right up there with Oak. (In fact, all those woods are good).


----------



## PSUplowboy

panolo said:


> I've never seen rust in one but I suppose in theory if you would get some moisture in there it's possible. Was usually really easy to tell because the lube turned creamy. I would maybe worry about the cracking more than moisture but I sure would think that if you had done it with bearing buddies they would be all dented and the possibility of knocking one off or out of round. Or if you lose the C clip on one then you are duck taping the sucker on to get home. Kinda depends if you think you'll be banging it into stumps alot.
> 
> I just hate changing bearings and seals. We all have those little jobs that grind on us and bearings and seals is mine



Well- I ordered an oil bath hub kit. I should have everything ready to get it back together once that kit comes. I still need to upgrade wheels and tires, but I'm anxious to see how the new setup will work.
-


----------



## ReggieT

MustangMike said:


> Reggie, the wood definitely looks like it could be Maple, or Pig Nut Hickory, but I'm not matching with the bark. Could it be Hornbeam? Any one else got an opinion? BTUs from Hard Maple is right up there with Oak. (In fact, all those woods are good).


I've never to my knowledge cut any hornbeam. This bucked rather easy and was kinda light compared to what I usually tussle with (hedge, black locust, hickory, devils walking stick...etc...bark is thin too.


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey guys no wood cutting for me recently but I did go fishing yesterday. Talk about a christmas present from MA Nature. She gave me a beautiful day 28* when I went out and it warmed up to 44*. The water on the tully was 39*. My little toes were a bit chilly.

I fished the remaining open water at the gun club pond for an hour to start my day and caught 15. I left after breaking off a fish that went under the ice cap.







Then I went to the local tailwater called the Tully. Fished for 2 hours and caught 30 trout and 2 carp. Most were small fingerlings that were stocked this fall. They were eager and willing participants. @svk I was killing them on a beadhead pheasant tail nymph that I used some of the soft hackle fibers from the grey phase grouse you sent my way as the tail. I think that made all the difference. These trout are educated but slightly variation in the pattern did the trick. I will try to get a picture of what is left of the fly. 15+ fish on one fly tends to beat it up pretty good. So totals for the day. 45 trout 2 carp. Merry Christmas.


----------



## farmer steve

ReggieT said:


> Stumbled upon some type of maple perhaps its hard/sweet variety. Cut fairly easily with the 026 & chisel chain...pulled right up to it and commenced bucking...it had already been down about 2 months.
> This is maybe may be View attachment 545554
> my last load of 2016 & the last of the Real Estate Developer's kindness about a mile from the house.
> What has been you guys experience with hard maple as firewood?
> Er,...this is maple right?
> Figure I'll just mix it with my oak, ash, hickory or hedge and start a fire...after it seasons!
> View attachment 545546
> View attachment 545547
> View attachment 545548
> View attachment 545550


 doesn't look like any maple we have here Reggie.  i'm stumped.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Hey guys no wood cutting for me recently but I did go fishing yesterday. Talk about a christmas present from MA Nature. She gave me a beautiful day 28* when I went out and it warmed up to 44*. The water on the tully was 39*. My little toes were a bit chilly.
> 
> I fished the remaining open water at the gun club pond for an hour to start my day and caught 15. I left after breaking off a fish that went under the ice cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to the local tailwater called the Tully. Fished for 2 hours and caught 30 trout and 2 carp. Most were small fingerlings that were stocked this fall. They were eager and willing participants. @svk I was killing them on a beadhead pheasant tail nymph that I used some of the soft hackle fibers from the grey phase grouse you sent my way as the tail. I think that made all the difference. These trout are educated but slightly variation in the pattern did the trick. I will try to get a picture of what is left of the fly. 15+ fish on one fly tends to beat it up pretty good. So totals for the day. 45 trout 2 carp. Merry Christmas.


All I see are pictures of water.......


----------



## JustJeff

Kinda looks like beech but I'm a noob at identifying trees. Lol. 


ReggieT said:


> I've never to my knowledge cut any hornbeam. This bucked rather easy and was kinda light compared to what I usually tussle with (hedge, black locust, hickory, devils walking stick...etc...bark is thin too.


a


----------



## MustangMike

Beech bark is much smoother.


----------



## MustangMike

ReggieT said:


> I've never to my knowledge cut any hornbeam. This bucked rather easy and was kinda light compared to what I usually tussle with (hedge, black locust, hickory, devils walking stick...etc...bark is thin too.



Maybe it is Red Maple, not as hard or heavy as Sugar or Norway, but a good burning wood, moderately hard. If it is, it will dry much faster.


----------



## ReggieT

Wood Nazi said:


> All I see are pictures of water.......


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## dancan

Scrounged wood keeping the house nice and warm this Christmas eve , Merry Christmas y'all !!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas everyone, and Happy Hanukkah if it applies.


----------



## JustJeff

Last year on Christmas Eve day we were scrounging a huge hunk of hard maple. I kept my eyes open today but didn't see anything. Too much snow still anyway. Hope all you scroungers and your families have a good Christmas and all the best in the new year.


----------



## farmer steve

new scrounging tool!!!!! merry christmas scroungers. enjoy the day.


----------



## tpence2177

Congrats! My wife said she thought about getting me a log splitter but she wasn't sure which one lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

THE EXPENSIVE ONE!!


----------



## MustangMike

FS, you are gonna like that saw! My brother has one, very light but packs a nice punch!


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> All I see are pictures of water.......


Yep. I wasn't taking pictures of fish. To cold to be fumbling around with the phone and a fish. I kept the fish in the water and my phone in my pocket. Figured if I tried to take a fish picture my cold hands would drop the phone in the water.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> new scrounging tool!!!!! merry christmas scroungers. enjoy the day.
> View attachment 545793
> View attachment 545794


Story?


----------



## nomad_archer

ReggieT said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


It certainly did happen. I was too busy catching fish in cold knee deep water to bother taking a picture.


----------



## MustangMike

Any keepers?


----------



## dancan

You guys think Santa will bring me some oak, locust or osage for Christmas ? 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Steve, great saw !

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Any keepers?


There was some nice ones at the gun club. But every where I was fishing is delayed harvest artificial lures only. So everything was catch and release. 99% of my trout fishing is catch and release any more. I will occasionally keep other fish just not trout.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Yep. I wasn't taking pictures of fish. To cold to be fumbling around with the phone and a fish. I kept the fish in the water and my phone in my pocket. Figured if I tried to take a fish picture my cold hands would drop the phone in the water.


Oh we believe you,, thousands wouldn't but we do. Lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Merry Christmas to all you fellow firewood gatherers, happy birthday Jesus. Hope you all have a blessed and safe day. Trying to figure out how to go cut some wood tomorrow ..... maybe I better just stick to skiing.


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

nomad_archer said:


> Story?


No story, straight to bed.

Merry Xmas fellas and fellesses, from the other side of this crazy planet.

Here's what I'm hoping to try out when I finally get some chainsaw time (upside down because we are from down under):



right way up:




Randy sent it to Andrew in Oz to test with his mooberised 241 and now it is here in NZ I'll get to compare it to my stock 241.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> Oh we believe you,, thousands wouldn't but we do. Lol.


I believe the guys that catch large numbers of fish. I know a few guys that spinner fish that regularly have 100+ fish days on trout. Now if I am bragging about catching on that "was this big" using an arm spread to show size well that needs a picture. 

We have a little plaque at the cabin from I am guessing the 50's or 60's maybe earlier that says "All fishermen are liars except you and me. I'm not so sure about you.". That pretty much sums it up. 

Honestly I never thought I would catch that many fish on Friday.


----------



## nomad_archer

Merry Christmas scroungers. Have a safe and festive holiday.


----------



## tpence2177

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Got some safety gear


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I picked up 3 new sets .
Now I need to make my 76 year old Father use them


----------



## PSUplowboy

Good luck with that- mine is 63 and I can't even get him to use ear plugs!


----------



## Haywire

Merry Christmas, folks!


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> I believe the guys that catch large numbers of fish. I know a few guys that spinner fish that regularly have 100+ fish days on trout. Now if I am bragging about catching on that "was this big" using an arm spread to show size well that needs a picture.
> 
> We have a little plaque at the cabin from I am guessing the 50's or 60's maybe earlier that says "All fishermen are liars except you and me. I'm not so sure about you.". That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Honestly I never thought I would catch that many fish on Friday.


Last fish I caught, I took a picture and the picture weighed 8lbs! Lol.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Haywire said:


> Merry Christmas, folks!


Great picture!


----------



## cantoo

I spent a few hours in the bush this morning then a few more hours trying to get unstuck in the field. It got warmer and the snow melted enough to make things a mess. No pics of being stuck, I was pretty pizzed. There is 185 logs in the pile now.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I was hoping to get to splitting some of this scrounge wood while off work this week. But we got 12" of snow before the ground froze. Now it's going to be above freezing, and has been for the past 4 days. I hate handling wood more than needed but I may have to split it and pile where it sits until the ground firms up. 

Meanwhile, since it's essentially shoulder season temps, it's back to the red maple and basswood in the stove. 







sent from a field


----------



## zogger

Bad Santa says Merry Christmas you Deplorable Scroungers!


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> Good luck with that- mine is 63 and I can't even get him to use ear plugs!


almost 62 here.* WHAT??????????*


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Bad Santa says Merry Christmas you Deplorable Scroungers!View attachment 545996


you've aged a little since the movie. hope you have/had a great Christmas Zog. Hail Zogger wood.


----------



## cantoo

Looking good zogger.


----------



## MustangMike

I have had great days on Salt Water, where two of us with spinning rods get 40+ to 60+ fish, all over 5 lbs, but have never had anything close to that happen on fresh water.


----------



## PSUplowboy

farmer steve said:


> almost 62 here.* WHAT??????????*



Yeah- his dad went through WWII and couldn't hear well either. I'm tempted to wear Mickey Mouse ears over ear plugs.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Bad Santa says Merry Christmas you Deplorable Scroungers!View attachment 545996


Love it! Merry Christmas Zog!

Now let's see the 394 with the new bar.....


----------



## tpence2177

It's Christmas and we have had our air conditioner running since yesterday! Ready for it to get colder again!


----------



## MustangMike

I think we have a future member here guys:


----------



## Oldmaple

They're going to be all over him on here. Where's his PPE?  Glad he's starting young.


----------



## MustangMike

Was actually surprised with the detail of that toy saw. Will not run till you turn it on, then pull the cord! Rubber chain spins, and they give you an extra chain!

Also, the trigger safety lock actually works! But best of all, he seems to like it!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Little bit of work today 2 pine and 2 cedar. The large dead pine was leaning on the 2 cedars and a smaller dead pine so they all needed to come down. Every time I cut a cedar I smell my little sisters old hamster cage. Sadly I dread that smell.


























sent from my electronic leash


----------



## muddstopper

nomad_archer said:


> Yep. I wasn't taking pictures of fish. To cold to be fumbling around with the phone and a fish. I kept the fish in the water and my phone in my pocket. Figured if I tried to take a fish picture my cold hands would drop the phone in the water.


Yea, I have used that same story before too!!


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Little bit of work today 2 pine and 2 cedar. The large dead pine was leaning on the 2 cedars and a smaller dead pine so they all needed to come down. Every time I cut a cedar I smell my little sisters old hamster cage. Sadly I dread that smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


Looks nice and dry!


----------



## Toy4xchris

More pics after getting most of it cut up.

















sent from my electronic leash


----------



## dancan

I set up the winter woodracks on the wifes flowerbed today but they gotta be gone by spring lol






Made with scrounged wood filled with scrounged wood .


----------



## dancan

I think it's rock maple lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> .



oooo!!! aahhhhh!!! ooo!!!! need to scrounge meself some of that.


----------



## Benjo

Toy4xchris said:


> Little bit of work today 2 pine and 2 cedar. The large dead pine was leaning on the 2 cedars and a smaller dead pine so they all needed to come down. Every time I cut a cedar I smell my little sisters old hamster cage. Sadly I dread that smell.
> 
> sent from my electronic leash



Cedar/juniper always makes me think of childhood hamster, gerbil, and rat cages too...and the associated work of cleaning them...

Took this one down last month for my neighbor, spent most of my time trying to remember the names of all of the rodents. Pete, Janet, Larry, Nourredine, and Bo, I think.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> I think it's rock maple lol


Make sure you season it properly.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

benp said:


> I have been using permethrin spray on the outside of my clothing and boots before heading into the woods during tick season.
> 
> I've been doing that for over 20 yrs. For me, it has worked well.
> 
> A couple years ago I was shooting beavers with my friend behind his house.
> 
> I pulled 22 ticks off of me when I got back to his house.
> 
> Number 23 was rather comical. I was on the way home and swung into the bar.
> 
> I was standing there talking to friends, the bartender, and the owner.
> 
> I then got this crawling feeling on my butt cheek.
> 
> BAM!! Down went my pants and everything and sure enough picked off a tick crawling on my butt cheek.
> 
> Pulled my pants back up and proceeded like nothing happened.
> 
> 2 women gave me five bucks and the bartender bought me 2 beers. Lol


And we were expecting it go that you got rid of ticks but got the crabs[emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT

nomad_archer said:


> It certainly did happen. I was too busy catching fish in cold knee deep water to bother taking a picture.





benp said:


> Yesterday was interesting.
> 
> Filled with moon and sun dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that are unfamiliar with this....
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> 
> It was a full moon yesterday morning. Went out at 0400 and it was really cool. Looked just like the picture I posted but in pitch black and the moon.
> 
> We've been having a destructive vermin problem in the lean to.
> 
> Neighbors brother in law said a giant red squirrel was tearing into the aluminum can bags, eating a gas can, and mean as hell.
> 
> Apparently he confronted it once and it wheeled around and squared up to him. [emoji15]
> 
> When they told me about this I said....eating gas cans?
> 
> Yeah....your good one.
> 
> Wut? My 6 gallon pre ban Chilton? Yep.
> 
> Squirrel wants war.....squirrel got war. No one.....I mean no one messed with my 6 gallon pre ban Chilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday afternoon during my old man nap I was interrupted by the sound of gunshots followed by the neighbor banging on the door and panting "I'm out of bullets"
> 
> Wtf are you two up to out there I said.
> 
> It's the squirrel...pant..pant....I got a round into him.....he took off and Jason has him treed.
> 
> Wait....you shot the squirrel with a 9mm and it took off....and what do you mean Jason has its treed?
> 
> Yes. Devon then opened the door. There's Jason....at the foot of the tree....barking. Yep
> 
> I go to the safe.
> 
> Neighbor said getting the 22?
> 
> No. The tree rat ate my Chilton. This ends.
> 
> Grabbed the AR.....and slogged through the snow.
> 
> Sure enough a blood trail going from lean to to tree and Jason treeing him in said tree.
> 
> I ended it.
> 
> It was i believe a fox squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever seen one right around here.
> 
> @Cowboy254
> 
> Merry Christmas too bud. Have fun with the family.


Yikes--Squirrel Wars!


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> Was actually surprised with the detail of that toy saw. Will not run till you turn it on, then pull the cord! Rubber chain spins, and they give you an extra chain!
> 
> Also, the trigger safety lock actually works! But best of all, he seems to like it!



My boy has one of those saws. We gave it a woods port and filed him up a nice juicy chain. 
Now that sucker throws chips the size of Fritos! Haha


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I have seen some anemic ones, and some not. The 044s were more consistent IMO (although basically the same saw). Often they respond very well to a dp muffler, removing the carb limiters, and an HD-2 filter. I also like to do a base gasket delete and a timing advance. With these mods they often out run MS 460s.


My 044 with a bit off work will eat the 460/461 right up in wood up to 24, not sure over that. The 460 is a great mix of torque and rpm's, and ported it will cut almost twice as fast.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Two strokes are eazy peezy. Follow the torque specs, get rings on the right way, make sure your cylinder is clean, straight, and honed. Don't use cheap parts, especially gaskets. The hard stuff is the porting. Guys that can mold a port job into power are artists. If you don't do it for a living making time on the repair doesn't matter. Do it at a pace that works for you. Honestly carb kits on some of these carbs are more technical than putting a top end in.


I don't rebuild carbs, I would buy a new one or send it packing, waste of time as I'm not to attached to my saws .


dancan said:


> I can buy a complete hub from one of my suppliers , all repacked with good grease , might be 10$ more than just buying good bearings and seals , worth the 10$ to me every time
> I even stock them lol


That's sweet, "loaded bearings" lol.


PSUplowboy said:


> Well- I ordered an oil bath hub kit. I should have everything ready to get it back together once that kit comes. I still need to upgrade wheels and tires, but I'm anxious to see how the new setup will work.
> -


Those sounds sweet, I never new they made them till panolo said something. I think it's overkill for how much most people use a trailer though, as even packing grease in them is as the bearing spits ever bit of grease off as soon as you get up to road speeds. The enemy is dirt and water, other than that the slightest bit of grease is enough.
I just put new tires on my 2015 trailer last week. We have many trailer manufactures around here and get pretty sweet deals on wheels and tires. Tires are 60 at Costco here plus install and taxes, I could have gotten steel wheels and tires for 90 each plus tax and a little further drive, but I chose to drive a bit and buy some from a guy in Indiana for 425 no tax which are aluminum wheels and tires all new never mounted.
I used my Japanese trailer jack to change them out the other day .


----------



## chipper1

LonestarStihl said:


> No one get jealous but this is my "scrounge" for today lol. Stopped on the side of the road and what do I see but 2 split pieces waiting for me.


Nice wood Lee, so you "took it in" .
When I see those shoes and pants it's usually because the state is scrounging from my wallet .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Merry Christmas, folks!


That's beautiful HW.
Makes me want to get the Solomons or Atomics out and carve a line or 2, if only we had something like that here.

Merry Christmas to you and the rest of the scroungers here albeit a bit late, it's never to late to celebrate the birth of Christ, and it should actually be celebrated daily .


----------



## LonestarStihl

chipper1 said:


> Nice wood Lee, so you "took it in" .
> When I see those shoes and pants it's usually because the state is scrounging from my wallet .



Not amused [emoji58]lol


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> My 044 with a bit off work will eat the 460/461 right up in wood up to 24, not sure over that. The 460 is a great mix of torque and rpm's, and ported it will cut almost twice as fast.



I agree that most (or all) of the gains from the 044/440 can be had w/o porting (depending on the cylinder), and make stock 460s (and even 660s) look slow.

046/460s respond very well to porting, giving them a lot of torque. My strongest 044 (#1) will run just about as fast as the ported 460s as long as you let the saw "run", but if you are avoiding a pinch, or just want to lean on it, the 460s are noticeably stronger. The other 044 and 440 are a bit slower, but still run very good. IMO, #1 is just a freak.

I am currently having a hybrid built, which should have all the power & torque of a 460 in the weight of a 440. The ones I ran at the most recent GTG finally had it figured out. Before that, most of them had speed, but lacked the torque of a ported 460.


----------



## cantoo

Been colder here the last couple of days so I decided to head back farther into the bush to a wetter section. Pics are the last 2 loads I hauled out today in the dry section. 200 logs on one pile and 45 on the other and then all the smaller stuff. There is open water running down the trail, it's barely frozen at the edges. Darn, oh well figured I would cut a bunch of small crap down and make another landing site inside the bush anyway. This section has more poplar than ash and lots of it is falling down or leaning bad. There is lots of cedar there too. I went ahead with the chainsaw and cut a new trail out of the bush and into the open field. Got busy and wasn't paying much attention to what was just off the trail. Hour later and just before dark I was using the tractor to clear the brush and I pushed a bunch of cedar off the trail and bumped a 20" poplar. It sure came down fast and just beside the tractor. Rotten right thru and was just leaning against another tree and barely standing up. I'm usually a lot more careful than that. 1st job tomorrow morning is to do what I normally do is walk in and cut down anything that is dead or leaning before I even start making trails. My phone was sitting on the kitchen table where I left it so no pics either. Big rush to get back to the bush before dark and get something done. That should have been the 1st sign.


----------



## dancan

Looks like good loads !
Yup , best stick to the game plan that works, deviat from a plan that works in a rush and unexpected things happen. 
Gonna rain here by Friday, no snow or real frost in the ground .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## chipper1

LonestarStihl said:


> Not amused [emoji58]lol


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I agree that most (or all) of the gains from the 044/440 can be had w/o porting (depending on the cylinder), and make stock 460s (and even 660s) look slow.
> 
> 046/460s respond very well to porting, giving them a lot of torque. My strongest 044 (#1) will run just about as fast as the ported 460s as long as you let the saw "run", but if you are avoiding a pinch, or just want to lean on it, the 460s are noticeably stronger. The other 044 and 440 are a bit slower, but still run very good. IMO, #1 is just a freak.
> 
> I am currently having a hybrid built, which should have all the power & torque of a 460 in the weight of a 440. The ones I ran at the most recent GTG finally had it figured out. Before that, most of them had speed, but lacked the torque of a ported 460.


I didn't say mine wasn't ported .
They do make the big saws look slower in the 25 and under wood, but the torque of the big boys shows when you hit the big ones and load them up.


----------



## MustangMike

This is 044 #1 with a 28" B&C in 19" Red Oak. This saw has no port work done to it.


----------



## svk

Anyone cut columnar poplar? Same or similar density as aspen/cottonwood?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> This is 044 #1 with a 28" B&C in 19" Red Oak. This saw has no port work done to it.



Looks great Mike.
I'm shipping this one today since I have the new to me 461 as well as my ported 044. I lent my compressor out to a buddy, never do that when you have a dirty saw for sale lol.
I don't cut much big wood, and if I had to do some for a job that needed to be done quickly I'd just buy one for craigslist retail and get-r-dun. 



Here's the 044 right after I got it with a bent 25".


----------



## LonestarStihl

chipper1 said:


> Looks great Mike.
> I'm shipping this one today since I have the new to me 461 as well as my ported 044. I lent my compressor out to a buddy, never do that when you have a dirty saw for sale lol.
> I don't cut much big wood, and if I had to do some for a job that needed to be done quickly I'd just buy one for craigslist retail and get-r-dun.
> View attachment 546818
> View attachment 546820
> 
> Here's the 044 right after I got it with a bent 25".


----------



## CaseyForrest

Going after, I think, loads 8, 9 and maybe 10 this Sat.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Looks great Mike.
> I'm shipping this one today since I have the new to me 461 as well as my ported 044. I lent my compressor out to a buddy, never do that when you have a dirty saw for sale lol.
> I don't cut much big wood, and if I had to do some for a job that needed to be done quickly I'd just buy one for craigslist retail and get-r-dun.
> View attachment 546818
> View attachment 546820
> 
> Here's the 044 right after I got it with a bent 25".




Man that thing sure cuts slow. A husky would have been done a least 60 seconds sooner.


----------



## woodfarmer

Can you take a picture of the grapple from the other end so we can see it too, thanks
Doesn't this fracking rain suck, I haven't been in the bush for more than an hour all week


----------



## cantoo

Woodfarmer, the rear grapple is the most labor saving device I've built. No jumping on and off the tractor and fighting brush and mud to hook and unhook chains. I can cut all day and using lights I can safely pull wood out in the dark. I can go for a couple of hours without getting out of the tractor. I can work in the rain and snow storm, it's really good. As long as you use it wisely and not pull stuff sideways or jammed between trees so you break the 3 pth arms 4 times. I made it too long so I could see what length it needed to be, I think I will cut another 10" off it, there is just too much leverage for my 35hp tractor. I also made a bracket to use it on the loader but it works so nice on the rear I never use the front. I cut almost 1000 cedar posts this summer. Even at 3 posts per tree that would have been 300 times off the tractor to hook a chain and 300 off again to unhook the chain at the landing. If I didn't have the grapple I never would have done them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is there a Fisher stove thread somewhere?


----------



## cantoo

This is the new section I'm starting on. Lots of dead and dying poplar, tons of curved cedar and a few ash among them. For now I'm only taking the poplar if it's in the way. The cedar can wait until I have time to deal with it. Last thumnail pic is the new landing I cleared out on the edge of the mess. The pic of the ash logs is an area that I'm pretty much done with for now. I hope the owner is happy with the way I've left it. Large cash crop farmer who doesn't care about bush but I hope he logs it for the cherry, maple and all the big ash I left before they die completely. Says it isn't worth his time to deal with.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Man that thing sure cuts slow. A husky would have been done a least 60 seconds sooner.


I can't disagree buddy lol


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Going after, I think, loads 8, 9 and maybe 10 this Sat.


I was wondering how that was going when I drove by earlier. Will there be more after that.


----------



## woodfarmer

cantoo said:


> This is the new section I'm starting on. Lots of dead and dying poplar, tons of curved cedar and a few ash among them. For now I'm only taking the poplar if it's in the way. The cedar can wait until I have time to deal with it. Last thumnail pic is the new landing I cleared out on the edge of the mess. The pic of the ash logs is an area that I'm pretty much done with for now. I hope the owner is happy with the way I've left it. Large cash crop farmer who doesn't care about bush but I hope he logs it for the cherry, maple and all the big ash I left before they die completely. Says it isn't worth his time to deal with.
> View attachment 546933


How close can you get to the logs without a winch?


cantoo said:


> Woodfarmer, the rear grapple is the most labor saving device I've built. No jumping on and off the tractor and fighting brush and mud to hook and unhook chains. I can cut all day and using lights I can safely pull wood out in the dark. I can go for a couple of hours without getting out of the tractor. I can work in the rain and snow storm, it's really good. As long as you use it wisely and not pull stuff sideways or jammed between trees so you break the 3 pth arms 4 times. I made it too long so I could see what length it needed to be, I think I will cut another 10" off it, there is just too much leverage for my 35hp tractor. I also made a bracket to use it on the loader but it works so nice on the rear I never use the front. I cut almost 1000 cedar posts this summer. Even at 3 posts per tree that would have been 300 times off the tractor to hook a chain and 300 off again to unhook the chain at the landing. If I didn't have the grapple I never would have done them.


thats quite a machine


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I can't disagree buddy lol



Whenever you guys want to play against my Stihls, just say so!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Whenever you guys want to play against my Stihls, just say so!


Hook line and sinker .


----------



## svk

I don't think I'd want to tangle with mike's saws unless I had at least a ported 461.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Whenever you guys want to play against my Stihls, just say so!



Only way I am playing is with a ported 395xp or 3120xp. 

Unless its a noodle competition. Every stihl I have noodled with liked to clog up the clutch cover where as the design of the husky clutch cover keeps the noodles flying.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> Whenever you guys want to play against my Stihls, just say so!


Mike I want to play lol

90 or 100 cc
We need a GTG or I need to find one thats not 5 hrs away


----------



## cantoo

Wood farmer, it sticks out about 4' behind the 3pth arms so I can get to pretty much every log sometimes have to grab from the side if stump is big or tree slides away from stump. I usually cut a small notch and cut low anyway. I had access to a farmi winch but decided for this bush it just wasn't the best tool. Very seldom use a chain anymore and I have more seat time now. Lot easier on th body. Storming here today and cold so I'm going to the open easy section instead of playing in the mud in new section. It's sheltered so not frozen in there yet.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> I was wondering how that was going when I drove by earlier. Will there be more after that.



Its going slow because the &^%[email protected](&^(@ ground wont freeze. Tried getting some splitting done the last 2 days and I could only get about 1.5 cords before I stopped because I was tearing the yard up.

Should be a fair bit more.... If I go by the history of whats been gotten, maybe 16 more loads.


----------



## Logger nate

nomad_archer said:


> Only way I am playing is with a ported 395xp or 3120xp.
> 
> Unless its a noodle competition. Every stihl I have noodled with liked to clog up the clutch cover where as the design of the husky clutch cover keeps the noodles flying.


 I don't know...


----------



## CaseyForrest

nomad_archer said:


> Unless its a noodle competition. Every stihl I have noodled with liked to clog up the clutch cover where as the design of the husky clutch cover keeps the noodles flying.



That's because the husky slows down in the cut. The Stihl just keeps eating. 


sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Only way I am playing is with a ported 395xp or 3120xp.
> 
> Unless its a noodle competition. Every stihl I have noodled with liked to clog up the clutch cover where as the design of the husky clutch cover keeps the noodles flying.


I'm always playing if I can get someone all excited, then I've won . You know I play both sides, but orange is my favorite color .
This one should clear the chips all right, what do you think Mike.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I don't know...



Don't be getting the chevy covered in noodles buddy .
I seen we need to get you in some hardwood though .
What's wrong in then tranny on that thing anyway.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Don't be getting the chevy coveres in noodles buddy .
> I seenwe need to get you in some hardwood though .
> What's wrong in then tranny on that thing anyway.


Chevy's like noodles .
Ya it was pine, but still.....it didn't get too plugged up.
Well sold the Chevy and new owner took trans apart and found out whoever had it apart before got a little carried away with silicone and covered oil hole for front bearing, so front bearing was bad.


----------



## Logger nate

I have to say I like both colors.... maybe husky a little more. On a side note I need to go split some wood supposed to be -15 next week.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Its going slow because the &^%[email protected](&^(@ ground wont freeze. Tried getting some splitting done the last 2 days and I could only get about 1.5 cords before I stopped because I was tearing the yard up.
> 
> Should be a fair bit more.... If I go by the history of whats been gotten, maybe 16 more loads.



Sounds like you have a good bit more to get out there yet . Don't worry, that ground will freeze up soon enough. I cleaned up a cord from my cutting /splitting area Wednesday so I'm ready to cut some more myself as I have a pile of 7 or 8 logs yet.


CaseyForrest said:


> That's because the husky slows down in the cut. The Stihl just keeps eating.
> 
> 
> sent from a field


I'll have my buddy bring his little guy down your way, and if your thinking about breaking out the 661, I wouldn't as you'd quickly be looking like . It's ok though after a port job the 661 will do just as well as his .
I like them all, especially the ones that make me a buck or two. Porting doesn't make me more money, but less, which is why I only have a couple ported saws. I do have one I'm thinking of keeping and might get inside of, well see.
Here's the latest one I scrounged up. It will most likely be getting sent down the rd in a trade for a set of wheels and tires for my oldest daughters CRV .


Logger nate said:


> I have to say I like both colors.... maybe husky a little more. On a side note I need to go split some wood supposed to be -15 next week.


Getrdun Nate, that's a bit chilly , can't believe that pine stays in the stove long. Yes I like orange .


----------



## Logger nate

Wow that's a nice 346! The P pine is for camp firewood, I do burn a fare amount of lodge pole pine in the stove and it actually does pretty good. Like red fir the best though.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Wow that's a nice 346! The P pine is for camp firewood, I do burn a fare amount of lodge pole pine in the stove and it actually does pretty good. Like red fir the best though.


Thanks. I sold an oe a couple months ago that was way cleaner . I just picked up another ne recently as well which I'd rather keep than this oe even though it's not as clean. I would rather have the orange side cover though rather than the grey, like I said I like the orange better, I'd even rather have the orange top cover clips .
Do you get much hardwood out there.
Here's a little pine I took out on a small job I did.
Video title is because I've been told countless times by another member  how dangerous the step cut technique I use with my tractor/skidding winch is.

Here's how the stump of the larger one on that job looked after falling it. I couldn't believe it held all the way to the ground and even after I cut the top from the butt section. You can see I had a rope on the butt just in case the whole tree wanted to roll down the hill after being dropped because I thought for sure it wouldn't hold as it did.
Here's the boy(he just turned 9) trying hard to get the tip of his fiscars into a piece of black locust .
I cleaned up and hand split a little pile that was in the way of putting the sides on my wood shed. Now my wood storage in the house is full of black locust , my choice of wood to burn when it gets colder .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Anyone cut columnar poplar? Same or similar density as aspen/cottonwood?


No Not that I know of, why are you asking.


svk said:


> I don't think I'd want to tangle with mike's saws unless I had at least a ported 461.


So now it's a stihl against stihl fight lol.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Here's a little pine I took out on a small job I did. . . .Here's how the stump of the larger one on that job looked after falling it.


Yep, that's _different_ than the way I was taught!

Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> No Not that I know of, why are you asking.


I'm going to be dropping four to five of them this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. I sold an oe a couple months ago that was way cleaner . I just picked up another ne recently as well which I'd rather keep than this oe even though it's not as clean. I would rather have the orange side cover though rather than the grey, like I said I like the orange better, I'd even rather have the orange top cover clips .
> Do you get much hardwood out there.
> Here's a little pine I took out on a small job I did.
> Video title is because I've been told countless times by another member  how dangerous the step cut technique I use with my tractor/skidding winch is.
> 
> Here's how the stump of the larger one on that job looked after falling it. I couldn't believe it held all the way to the ground and even after I cut the top from the butt section. You can see I had a rope on the butt just in case the whole tree wanted to roll down the hill after being dropped because I thought for sure it wouldn't hold as it did.View attachment 547031
> Here's the boy(he just turned 9) trying hard to get the tip of his fiscars into a piece of black locust .
> I cleaned up and hand split a little pile that was in the way of putting the sides on my wood shed. Now my wood storage in the house is full of black locust , my choice of wood to burn when it gets colder .View attachment 547032
> View attachment 547033


 I kinda like the grey on the huskys just wish it would stay grey.... Would like to try a 346 sometime sounds like they are a great saw. 
No we don't have any hardwood here except for yard trees in the "valley" (about 75 miles away). Burned some birch when we lived in Alaska, sure liked that stuff, long burn time, smelled good, bark was great fire starter could lite it with a match even if it was wet. And it just looked good in the wood pile.


----------



## svk

The grey on the newer saws seems to hold up better. 

Out of the box my 550 grey was already scuffed in transit. My 562 (about a year newer) has held up much better.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yep, that's _different_ than the way I was taught!
> 
> Philbert


Sure is, hard to get a wedge in there LOL(don't try that).
It's a technique that has been perfected through the years(mainly by another member of AS who is quite experienced ) and is meant to be used with equipment mainly. It can be used with a smaller step with just a rope in a tree, but the risk goes up as the holding wood gets shorter, then you might just as well use a standard back cut.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Mike I want to play lolView attachment 546975
> 
> 90 or 100 cc
> We need a GTG or I need to find one thats not 5 hrs away



@farmer steve Mini york/lancaster invite only GTG? We can cut measured 16" cookies for you.


----------



## nomad_archer

Logger nate said:


> I don't know...




Thats how it should work. My MS271 chokes on noodles, Farmer steve's 036's last year got backed up and necessitated periodically stopping to clear the clutch cover. Maybe you need to get to 70cc's for that to stop being an issue. It doesnt happen on my husky or the little baby echo. I kinda hoped stihl would have had that figured out for all of the saws.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I'm going to be dropping four to five of them this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


Must be the ones in the picture from earlier in here?


Logger nate said:


> I kinda like the grey on the huskys just wish it would stay grey.... Would like to try a 346 sometime sounds like they are a great saw.
> No we don't have any hardwood here except for yard trees in the "valley" (about 75 miles away). Burned some birch when we lived in Alaska, sure liked that stuff, long burn time, smelled good, bark was great fire starter could lite it with a match even if it was wet. And it just looked good in the wood pile.


The 346 is a great saw just as the 260 is, but both only cure certain portions of "the disease", other saws are still necessitated to get the best results, but understanding that "the cure" is ultimately never to be found is something that should always be remembered LOL. A 550 will smoke a 346, so if I was looking to keep a saw I would have a 550.
My keepers list would be ms201 rear handle, ms241, 550xp, 562xp, 461, 395 (this is in stock form). 
Orange is my favorite color, but the grey does have a nice contrast.
That's a long drive for hardwood. We have some birch not for from us, but I've never had an opportunity to give it a try.
Noodles work great for starting a fire, but I have heard what your saying in regards to the birch bark being a life saver in a survival crisis.


svk said:


> The grey on the newer saws seems to hold up better.
> 
> Out of the box my 550 grey was already scuffed in transit. My 562 (about a year newer) has held up much better.


That's good to know as all mine have got torn up quickly, I think I scratched the one on the 550 when I looked at it funny lol. The one saw that has eluded me is the 562 . I ran one at Randy's gtg on the 3rd, I also ran a sweet 360 from up Mikes way, done by a doc .


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I'm always playing if I can get someone all excited, then I've won . You know I play both sides, but orange is my favorite color .
> This one should clear the chips all right, what do you think Mike.View attachment 547007
> View attachment 547008
> View attachment 547009



Yay I like them both and occasionally an echo. Ok who am I kidding I like all saws some more than others. I think you need to send that 461 this way for an extended field test. You know to make sure its running right.


----------



## nomad_archer

My keepers list would be ms201 rear handle, ms241, 550xp, 562xp, 461, 395 (this is in stock form).
.[/QUOTE]

You really do like the ms201 ugly duckling. That's a funky looking saw


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> It's a technique that has been perfected through the years(mainly by another member of AS who is quite experienced . . .



I have seen a short 'holding strap' used with a bore cut, that is released with a cut slightly lower than the back cut, but not with as big of a step as your stump shows.

Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. I sold an oe a couple months ago that was way cleaner . I just picked up another ne recently as well which I'd rather keep than this oe even though it's not as clean. I would rather have the orange side cover though rather than the grey, like I said I like the orange better, I'd even rather have the orange top cover clips .
> Do you get much hardwood out there.
> Here's a little pine I took out on a small job I did.
> Video title is because I've been told countless times by another member  how dangerous the step cut technique I use with my tractor/skidding winch is.
> 
> Here's how the stump of the larger one on that job looked after falling it. I couldn't believe it held all the way to the ground and even after I cut the top from the butt section. You can see I had a rope on the butt just in case the whole tree wanted to roll down the hill after being dropped because I thought for sure it wouldn't hold as it did.View attachment 547031
> Here's the boy(he just turned 9) trying hard to get the tip of his fiscars into a piece of black locust .
> I cleaned up and hand split a little pile that was in the way of putting the sides on my wood shed. Now my wood storage in the house is full of black locust , my choice of wood to burn when it gets colder .View attachment 547032
> View attachment 547033



Interesting. Assuming this helps it fall forward without twisting?


And yes that photo I posted on/around Monday are the victims.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> @farmer steve Mini york/lancaster invite only GTG? We can cut measured 16" cookies for you.


Good afternoon Trevor .
BYOH .


nomad_archer said:


> Thats how it should work. My MS271 chokes on noodles, Farmer steve's 036's last year got backed up and necessitated periodically stopping to clear the clutch cover. Maybe you need to get to 70cc's for that to stop being an issue. It doesnt happen on my husky or the little baby echo. I kinda hoped stihl would have had that figured out for all of the saws.


That's the joy of a west coast cover which is way wider than a standard one.
Rocking the saw in the cut helps greatly with many saws that don't have the ability to clear larger chips/noodles as it will make the noodles smaller and help to clear them quicker.
On many race saws they will cut the cover up higher to help clear chips too.


nomad_archer said:


> Yay I like them both and occasionally an echo. Ok who am I kidding I like all saws some more than others. I think you need to send that 461 this way for an extended field test. You know to make sure its running right.


I wish I could make a few bucks off the echos as I'd like to run some of them. 
I have a 461 with the standard cover in the TP right now. Send me a little electronic cash and I'll ship it your way .
Then may be next yr some time I will do the same with the new 461R .


nomad_archer said:


> My keepers list would be ms201 rear handle, ms241, 550xp, 562xp, 461, 395 (this is in stock form).
> .



You really do like the ms201 ugly duckling. That's a funky looking saw[/QUOTE]

Ugly is as ugly does.
I may be getting a 339 husky so I can have an ugly orange saw too .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I have seen a short 'holding strap' used with a bore cut, that is released with a cut slightly lower than the back cut, but not with as big of a step as your stump shows.
> 
> Philbert


I use that technique often when working on slight leaners up to solid heavy leaners. The tree in the video was back leaning about 4-5' total and was weighted with branches on the same side it was leaning towards. The tree was notched with an open face and then bore cut to set the hinge, then an offset back cut made under the bore cut that crossed into the same area as the bore cut, but not to far past it. 
The size of the step can be adjusted depending on the pulling capabilities of the equipment you are using as well as the condition of the tree. Just as with any other saw related work it all has cause and effect consequences and should be done in stages of learning. I use this technique on a very normal basis and feel confident using it, if someone doesn't feel confident then they should not attempt it.
Here's a video of said member showing a few of the places he uses it he's done it once or twice and was in the past looked at like , as I have as well for many things more than using this particular technique, but it hasn't slowed me down as there are many was to skin a cat, and I like to try them all (within safe parameters of course).
Hope this helps, be safe whatever your doing out there guys.


----------



## Hoosk

Had a crew helping with vine cutting this morning.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting. Assuming this helps it fall forward without twisting?
> 
> 
> And yes that photo I posted on/around Monday are the victims.


The hinge is set when making the bore cut and can be adjusted at that time, even an allowance made to all twist once the direction of fall has been determined by the hinge by cutting one side of the hinge thinner to allow the tree to twist as it's falling. So the same basic methods are applied to the initial face cut and bore cut allowing most all controls that you would have through standard techniques just that you are tripping the trigger (which is the holding fibers between the bore cut and the back cut) buy pulling the tree with whatever equipment you have. The initial pull is only breaking the holding wood, after that the hinge controls everything just as normal.
Check out the video. Edit; everyone please watch the video as he does more to explain it in there than I can.
He has one or two others you could spend a couple weeks watching, I'm not sure if I've watched them all yet .


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> This is the new section I'm starting on. Lots of dead and dying poplar, tons of curved cedar and a few ash among them. For now I'm only taking the poplar if it's in the way. The cedar can wait until I have time to deal with it. Last thumnail pic is the new landing I cleared out on the edge of the mess. The pic of the ash logs is an area that I'm pretty much done with for now. I hope the owner is happy with the way I've left it. Large cash crop farmer who doesn't care about bush but I hope he logs it for the cherry, maple and all the big ash I left before they die completely. Says it isn't worth his time to deal with.
> View attachment 546933



Looks like you are into a lot of fun there. Are you selling some of the logs?!?! 

If your into more cedar's i'll take some of the cut offs, don't mind lending a hand too, to get them out of the bush


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I got 50 acres in Hancock, right next to the PA border.

But it is 2 mi in on a 4wd road.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Here's a video of said member showing a few of the places he uses it he's done it once or twice


Yep. OK. I recall seeing that video of 'said member' now. His point is to create a release initiated by the pull of the tractor (etc.) so that the sawyer is well clear of the stump. 
Does not provide any 'stump shot' protection, so I guess that it has to be used in the right situation.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Not one for me , way too many variables for my liking , when the strap wood breaks you're past the point of any control with that tiny hinge on a full tree , if you have a rope pulling on a tree you can give it as much hinge wood as you want so you can let the puller pull the tip in in the direction you want then trim the hinge .
YMMV

I'm no expert btw , just a hack .


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, it's been fun so far and a lot of work. Most of the bush is really wet so only a few short weeks to get in there and get as much out as I can. Now that it is finally freezing up I'm going to be busy as heck at work for the next month so won't have much time to cut or haul. I agreed to cut out all the poplar but it's falling down faster than I can get to it. Too wet in that section and no access all summer. The ash is dying quickly too, when felling now the tops are flying all apart due to being dead. Only sell two loads of logs a year to a buddy. I sell split firewood, well I try to sell split firewood nobody wants to pay for it. Are you wanting cedar for kindling? I have a few logs already home if you want some.


----------



## zogger

Nice red oak today, shaking down my poulan pp5020, works fine. not bad for the money, got mine 1/2 off new price (translation one smilin Ben) from a pawnshop last year, never used it until today. 

bonus pics are Jethro logic-Bart, Bart's "coop", must be a Bart egg!


----------



## Philbert

Must be raising 'bird dogs'?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

That pup just looks eager to please ... Great!


----------



## PSUplowboy

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I got 50 acres in Hancock, right next to the PA border.
> 
> But it is 2 mi in on a 4wd road.



That's not too far from me


----------



## cantoo

I'm pretty decent at falling trees but I should likely park my tractor farther away when I'm cutting trees down. And I managed to bend my grapple enough that it wouldn't close properly. I didn't get the pivot points quite perfect so wasn't able to weld a brace between them so tomorrow I'll straighten them and weld a brace on the outside. I pulled a couple of trees out with a chain but got tired of that crap quickly. And a pic of the working pile of logs, it was storming pretty decent at times. Nice in the except for the wind swirling the trees around. .
Just kidding about the tractor, I always park far away.


----------



## svk

Cut a few trees this afternoon for my birth dad. 

A couple of ash (not sure of the subspecies yet), a chunk of blowdown Chinese elm, and a blow down columnar poplar. 

Tried out the Isocore as well. It laid waste to all but one twisted chunk of elm. The rest were one or two strike splits. 

Elm



Ash



Splitting elm



Three generations of saws. My dad said I could have my grandpa's XL 



Helpers



A chain only @Philbert could love. 



241 with new 14" GB bar from LCS.



Tomorrow my sister's BF is coming over to help me pull down the larger poplars.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowzer, it's been fun so far and a lot of work. Most of the bush is really wet so only a few short weeks to get in there and get as much out as I can. Now that it is finally freezing up I'm going to be busy as heck at work for the next month so won't have much time to cut or haul. I agreed to cut out all the poplar but it's falling down faster than I can get to it. Too wet in that section and no access all summer. The ash is dying quickly too, when felling now the tops are flying all apart due to being dead. Only sell two loads of logs a year to a buddy. I sell split firewood, well I try to sell split firewood nobody wants to pay for it. Are you wanting cedar for kindling? I have a few logs already home if you want some.



Well if you have time you have no money to do the things you want, and if you have the money there is no time. You sell the poplar as firewood too? Yeah looking some kindling I don't need any posts that that are good to sell really cut offs would do.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yep. OK. I recall seeing that video of 'said member' now. His point is to create a release initiated by the pull of the tractor (etc.) so that the sawyer is well clear of the stump.
> Does not provide any 'stump shot' protection, so I guess that it has to be used in the right situation.
> 
> Philbert


Exactly.
No need on one leaning in the direction of the intended fall. For that you just bore and trip the trigger as you were talking about before.


dancan said:


> Not one for me , way too many variables for my liking , when the strap wood breaks you're past the point of any control with that tiny hinge on a full tree , if you have a rope pulling on a tree you can give it as much hinge wood as you want so you can let the puller pull the tip in in the direction you want then trim the hinge .
> YMMV
> 
> I'm no expert btw , just a hack .


Did you watch the video by Murph.
You set the hinge size to whatever size you want Dan. Not sure where you see a "tiny hinge"? In my picture that tree is 22" across and was as full as a typical pine would be. 
I do get what your saying in regards to trimming/nipping the hinge during the fall and still use that in certain situations, but very rarely if I have my tractor on site. You have the perfect setup with your winch to use this technique, and it can be very helpful when you are working alone or with someone you don't trust to make the cut or run the tractor. 
In the video of the pine I dropped I had one of the snowplow stakes on the ground 4' above where I said I was dropping it and it was in the center of it as to the accuracy of it. I practice most every time just in case I need to drop something in close quarters.
My mileage has been great on this one, with the tractor on site it's a great trick to have up your sleeve .
I'm a hardcore hack myself.


----------



## dancan

Yup , watched the vid , that last one took a funny hop when it came over , to pull , break a strap and then hope that the hinge is gonna work with a tree that mother nature grew , too many variables for my liking but another one to add to the bag of tricks should the need arise .
I don't set myself up in a position that I have to use it , I'll leave that for the guys that carry big insurance and scrounge well away from structures , it's way nicer and quieter out in the woods


----------



## CaseyForrest

Loaded to go hunting. 







sent from a field


----------



## dancan

I forgot , Happy New Year Downunder !!!!!
May your scrounging be plentiful in 2017


----------



## MustangMike

Happy & Healthy New Year to one and all!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I forgot , Happy New Year Downunder !!!!!
> May your scrounging be plentiful in 2017


Back atcha


----------



## dancan

Alt use for the noodle pile ...











First test shot .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I forgot , Happy New Year Downunder !!!!!
> May your scrounging be plentiful in 2017



G'day Dan, thanks! Happy New Year to all you guys still living in 2016! We got home a couple of days ago but catching up at work and preparations for the NYE function at our local cricket club mean that I haven't caught up on all the happenings here yet .

This is what 2017 looks like, blue sky, morning sunshine, mountains and a woodshed.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Only managed 2 loads before the ground got to greasy. 






sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

And happy new year all. Here's to hoping 2017 is better than 2016. 

sent from a field


----------



## PSUplowboy

I think this might be the biggest locust I've cut. That's a 20 inch bar on an 034.




I put the oil bath hub kit on along with new springs, shackles, bearings, and hardware. I welded on new spring perches so the axle is now cambered up. The tires are pretty bulged with a load on. I'm anxious to upgrade tires, rims, and fenders- but that might be a spring project.



Made it home with a load of locust. I'm at $250 on the trailer. With the new springs, it's off the frame with that load on. Might have to sell some loads to make upgrades in the spring


----------



## Haywire

Hauled out another 5 loads of Birch snag today. Will be nice to chuck in the stove on these upcoming sub zero nights..





A little hitch of spruce poles cleared to widen the trail.  Waste nothing! Haha


----------



## svk

More cutting at my dads today. 

First on the block were these 8 columnar poplar. One was already tipped into the neighbor's pine trees. 



My sisters boyfriend was very helpful with manning the hoist. 




As the next two pictures show the poplars were a tangled mess of grape vines. 




These ash are extremely fast growing. 


Made some stools for my sister's backyard. 



Isocore testing. 



This was my grandpa's saw which my dad gave to me yesterday. Besides looking like it had been run without bar oil once it's like brand new!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> More cutting at my dads today.
> 
> First on the block were these 8 columnar poplar. One was already tipped into the neighbor's pine trees.
> View attachment 547395
> 
> 
> My sisters boyfriend was very helpful with manning the hoist.
> View attachment 547396
> View attachment 547397
> 
> 
> As the next two pictures show the poplars were a tangled mess of grape vines.
> View attachment 547398
> View attachment 547399
> 
> 
> These ash are extremely fast growing.
> View attachment 547400
> 
> Made some stools for my sister's backyard.
> View attachment 547401
> 
> 
> Isocore testing.
> View attachment 547402
> 
> 
> This was my grandpa's saw which my dad gave to me yesterday. Besides looking like it had been run without bar oil once it's like brand new!
> View attachment 547403


Nice work.
Looks like it was quite the mess with all the vines.


----------



## chipper1

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 547342
> 
> 
> I think this might be the biggest locust I've cut. That's a 20 inch bar on an 034.
> 
> View attachment 547338
> 
> 
> I put the oil bath hub kit on along with new springs, shackles, bearings, and hardware. I welded on new spring perches so the axle is now cambered up. The tires are pretty bulged with a load on. I'm anxious to upgrade tires, rims, and fenders- but that might be a spring project.
> 
> View attachment 547343
> 
> Made it home with a load of locust. I'm at $250 on the trailer. With the new springs, it's off the frame with that load on. Might have to sell some loads to make upgrades in the spring


That is a big locust man .
I was considering another small trailer(5×8) yesterday myself. If I had my suburban here I would have bought the trailer and a splitter. 
I might have had to put that kit on it if I did buy it, it looks nice.


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> That is a big locust man .
> I was considering another small trailer(5×8) yesterday myself. If I had my suburban here I would have bought the trailer and a splitter.
> I might have had to put that kit on it if I did buy it, it looks nice.


Keep an eye out for an M101a2. I have one, pretty good trailer. more then $250, but it has brakes and really good suspension. if you have an 8 lug 'burban they share rims.


----------



## PSUplowboy

chipper1 said:


> That is a big locust man .
> I was considering another small trailer(5×8) yesterday myself. If I had my suburban here I would have bought the trailer and a splitter.
> I might have had to put that kit on it if I did buy it, it looks nice.



Thanks! I have a 16' 12k flat trailer for big loads, but I'm liking my beater trailer. The 5' width and lower sides makes it nice to both stack loading and to unload. I can reach the center easy. It's a lot lighter to tow, and I don't feel guilty going over salted roads. I'm planning to cold galvanize it in warm weather. I'll probably take it to work this summer to cut loads on the way home. I'm still debating splitting it and making it 10' instead of 8'. I think I have to relocate some stake pockets to clear bigger tires, they really need upgraded. The kit- major pia but it's done. Hopefully it was worth the grief.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Tenderfoot said:


> Keep an eye out for an M101a2. I have one, pretty good trailer. more then $250, but it has brakes and really good suspension. if you have an 8 lug 'burban they share rims.



I could see that being nice, but just wondering if you can reach over the sides to the bottom? Definitely look like a mean trailer.


----------



## Tenderfoot

PSUplowboy said:


> I could see that being nice, but just wondering if you can reach over the sides to the bottom? Definitely look like a mean trailer.


I can, but I am 6' 4", 6' 6" in boots. I cannot quite get the bottom in the center without leaning, but it is a perfect height for loading IMO, I would not mind 4 in lower, but I love the ground clearance, that was the selling point for me. I take it off road a lot. I found it easy to climb in and out of, just foot on top of the tire, grab the bed side and heave yourself in.


----------



## chipper1

Tenderfoot said:


> Keep an eye out for an M101a2. I have one, pretty good trailer. more then $250, but it has brakes and really good suspension. if you have an 8 lug 'burban they share rims.


Right, I'm just east of where they were doing the majority of the assembly of the hummers. I see those all the time, but i can't see it being much use to me. They are to high and to short which equates to to hard to load unload as well as not enough room to get a load on which means it would be bouncing around to much and it would be a pain to back up with such a short wheel base. Tell me if I'm wrong, just what I'm guessing based on my experience with trailers.
Mine is only a half ton, sure wish it was 3/4.


----------



## chipper1

PSUplowboy said:


> Thanks! I have a 16' 12k flat trailer for big loads, but I'm liking my beater trailer. The 5' width and lower sides makes it nice to both stack loading and to unload. I can reach the center easy. It's a lot lighter to tow, and I don't feel guilty going over salted roads. I'm planning to cold galvanize it in warm weather. I'll probably take it to work this summer to cut loads on the way home. I'm still debating splitting it and making it 10' instead of 8'. I think I have to relocate some stake pockets to clear bigger tires, they really need upgraded. The kit- major pia but it's done. Hopefully it was worth the grief.


I really wanted to grab it up, but no hitch on the accord wagon lol. I thought long and hard about it and just might come back down for it if it's still available. We are at the inlaws so it would be a 3hr hike for it so I would want to find something else to buy to bring the cost of the trip down. I figure its 5x8 and with 4' sides it would haul 160 cubic feet which is about what a full cord dumped in takes. Throw the wheelbarrow on top and it would be pretty easy to get around with.


----------



## PSUplowboy

chipper1 said:


> I really wanted to grab it up, but no hitch on the accord wagon lol. I thought long and hard about it and just might come back down for it if it's still available. We are at the inlaws so it would be a 3hr hike for it so I would want to find something else to buy to bring the cost of the trip down. I figure its 5x8 and with 4' sides it would haul 160 cubic feet which is about what a full cord dumped in takes. Throw the wheelbarrow on top and it would be pretty easy to get around with.



I really like mine. It would need to be built pretty stout to take a cord. I put 16" sides on mine, 24" seemed a little much to reach over.


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> Right, I'm just east of where they were doing the majority of the assembly of the hummers. I see those all the time, but i can't see it being much use to me. They are to high and to short which equates to to hard to load unload as well as not enough room to get a load on which means it would be bouncing around to much and it would be a pain to back up with such a short wheel base. Tell me if I'm wrong, just what I'm guessing based on my experience with trailers.
> Mine is only a half ton, sure wish it was 3/4.


They are hard to back up compared to a 28 ft, but I can also back the thing without issues. I use it 3 times a week and I learned to back a trailer with one. The short wheel base means I can get it in tight places too. High means it has ground clearance, if I can fit my truck I can drag the trailer. Ive put a half cord in it no problems, and I think the height is fine. Lower and easier to load then a pickup. It has good shocks and does not bounce like you would think. They are a niche trailer. I can see why you would not want it, but for me they are perfect. By my math this year I have moved about 100k-120klbs of wood in mine since I bought the thing last year and put about 5000 miles, maybe a little more, on it hauling various things. I like that it uses bearings the size of a Dana 70s and truck rims and tires.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Tenderfoot said:


> They are hard to back up compared to a 28 ft, but I can also back the thing without issues. I use it 3 times a week and I learned to back a trailer with one. The short wheel base means I can get it in tight places too. High means it has ground clearance, if I can fit my truck I can drag the trailer. Ive put a half cord in it no problems, and I think the height is fine. Lower and easier to load then a pickup. It has good shocks and does not bounce like you would think. They are a niche trailer. I can see why you would not want it, but for me they are perfect. By my math this year I have moved about 100k-120klbs of wood in mine since I bought the thing last year and put about 5000 miles, maybe a little more, on it hauling various things. I like that it uses bearings the size of a Dana 70s and truck rims and tires.



Shocks too? That's cool. Are the breaks electric, surge, or? Wonder if you could slip the leaves under the axle to lower the height. I'll have to keep my eye out to check one


----------



## Tenderfoot

PSUplowboy said:


> Shocks too? That's cool. Are the breaks electric, surge, or? Wonder if you could slip the leaves under the axle to lower the height. I'll have to keep my eye out to check one


Surge, work surprisingly well for what it is. I dropped one leaf out of the pack and reassembled them. It did not lower it much, but it did help. I plan to put it back together and just flipping a drop hitch upside down when I get around to it.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> Looks like it was quite the mess with all the vines.


Luckily they cut easy and aren't ivy!

But it did make it difficult when cutting around the cable fence! Lucky I only hit it once.


----------



## Hoosk

Closing out 2016 with a scrounge of deadfall. Pulled it down, blocked it up and split in place. Great day to be outside in the woods.

The best to all in 2017!

Edit: The saws aren't camera shy..


----------



## svk

Happy New Years scroungers!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Load 10. No tractor access so all hand load with cart and wagon. 







This is the pile






And the stump. Probably 6' between the fence posts. 






Well have to go back. Probably another trailer loads worth left there. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

So computeruser agreed to come out and witness the SS in action. Which is nice cause we can split right off the trailer. 

Small utility trailer is for the shorties and oddballs, tote is for stackable wood. Worked well and 2/3 of the trailer done in about 1.5 hours which includes shoring up my new shorties bin and stacking the 2 totes we filled. 






sent from a field


----------



## Philbert

Changing his name to '_splitteruser_'?

Philbert


----------



## Armbru84

CaseyForrest said:


> So computeruser agreed to come out and witness the SS in action. Which is nice cause we can split right off the trailer.
> 
> Small utility trailer is for the shorties and oddballs, tote is for stackable wood. Worked well and 2/3 of the trailer done in about 1.5 hours which includes shoring up my new shorties bin and stacking the 2 totes we filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



Have to let me know when you guys are getting together again. Just west of you guys by 45 minutes.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Armbru84 said:


> Have to let me know when you guys are getting together again. Just west of you guys by 45 minutes.



Thanks for the offer. We are still gathering wood, but if you're interested, this is still in the works.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-up-for-a-mid-mi-splitting-party.303742/


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Happy new years, the first pull of the new year..


----------



## Armbru84

CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks for the offer. We are still gathering wood, but if you're interested, this is still in the works.....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-up-for-a-mid-mi-splitting-party.303742/



I would be all in for that. I have read about others doing that and have always wanted to partake. have a splitter, a trailer, a loader, and lots of saws. I will subscribe to that thread to make sure I keep up on it. Always happy to help out others.


----------



## MustangMike

Shanen Mannies said:


> View attachment 547562
> Happy new years, the first pull of the new year..



That is a nice contraption you got there, but does not look like it has much ground clearance with that log!

Nice to have those two helpers!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Cut a little locust and ash tonight from a neighbor's yard.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

MustangMike said:


> That is a nice contraption you got there, but does not look like it has much ground clearance with that log!
> 
> Nice to have those two helpers!



Pushing it to the max, most of my are 25 inches or less. Everyone likes a challenge.


----------



## computeruser

If anyone didn't already know it...those SuperSplit machines are great. Very impressive. Out-produces my Timberwolf with a 4-way wedge easily. The pace and rhythm of splitting on the SS is really nice; you can keep two or three people busy on that machine, or you can loaf along solo. The engine RPM is low and quiet, so you can actually talk while you work. I'm a convert!!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Dropped another dead pine today maybe 25-30ft. Dang pine Beatles have killed off a crap ton of trees and the previous owners didn't really do any major maintenance in the woods.

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## CaseyForrest

computeruser said:


> If anyone didn't already know it...those SuperSplit machines are great. Very impressive. Out-produces my Timberwolf with a 4-way wedge easily. The pace and rhythm of splitting on the SS is really nice; you can keep two or three people busy on that machine, or you can loaf along solo. The engine RPM is low and quiet, so you can actually talk while you work. I'm a convert!!



Figured up there was right about 2 cords split once it was all done. About half and half stack-able vs shorts in the bin. Not bad to have handloaded the trailer and get it split by 3pm.

And it really is a 2+ person machine if one wants to maintain the productivity it is capable of. After you left things slowed way down....


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

A little New Year's Day scrounge off of the 4 year dead pipeline log pile:



The maple was about 30" diameter, so I had to cut both sides, and then quarter the rounds in order to be able to pick them up. Plus a little 8" and 20" locust, since it's supposed to be cold later this week. 

As a bonus, I mixed up a fresh gallon of mix with a new ipone oil, which smells like strawberries. It was nice compared to the stihl ultra.


----------



## chipper1

PSUplowboy said:


> I really like mine. It would need to be built pretty stout to take a cord. I put 16" sides on mine, 24" seemed a little much to reach over.


It's a big tex trailer with a 3500lb axle. I'm sure it would be fine as the axle was a good bit back from center. This has always been one of the things that's held me back from buying other small trailers as there are not built heavy enough. Today I found a small tandem trailer that would be another option and about the same price.


Tenderfoot said:


> They are hard to back up compared to a 28 ft, but I can also back the thing without issues. I use it 3 times a week and I learned to back a trailer with one. The short wheel base means I can get it in tight places too. High means it has ground clearance, if I can fit my truck I can drag the trailer. Ive put a half cord in it no problems, and I think the height is fine. Lower and easier to load then a pickup. It has good shocks and does not bounce like you would think. They are a niche trailer. I can see why you would not want it, but for me they are perfect. By my math this year I have moved about 100k-120klbs of wood in mine since I bought the thing last year and put about 5000 miles, maybe a little more, on it hauling various things. I like that it uses bearings the size of a Dana 70s and truck rims and tires.


I do ok backing a trailer, but just don't like to "work" that hard at it if I don't have to/I'm not getting paid . 
I went buy a place today where I saw one along with a bunch of hummers and other equipment and thought about you .
I do a lot of road driving and not much off road, but that would be a sweet setup for behind the tractor. What type of hitch do they have, pintle?


Tenderfoot said:


> Surge, work surprisingly well for what it is. I dropped one leaf out of the pack and reassembled them. It did not lower it much, but it did help. I plan to put it back together and just flipping a drop hitch upside down when I get around to it.


The surge breaks are nice to have for sure, are they pretty adjustable, I'm listening .


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> It's a big tex trailer with a 3500lb axle. I'm sure it would be fine as the axle was a good bit back from center. This has always been one of the things that's held me back from buying other small trailers as there are not built heavy enough. Today I found a small tandem trailer that would be another option and about the same price.
> 
> I do ok backing a trailer, but just don't like to "work" that hard at it if I don't have to/I'm not getting paid .
> I went buy a place today where I saw one along with a bunch of hummers and other equipment and thought about you .
> I do a lot of road driving and not much off road, but that would be a sweet setup for behind the tractor. What type of hitch do they have, pintle?
> 
> The surge breaks are nice to have for sure, are they pretty adjustable, I'm listening .


I guess if you dont do it a lot they are trouble. I don't mind it too much. Gets easier with time. It has a pintle, it works with a standard pintle hitch I got from a parts store. The surge brakes makes it feel like I am stopping with just the truck loaded when the trailer is loaded. They do next to nothing when the trailer is empty. Stopping mine feels heavier then when it is loaded. The annoying thing was, my state required an inspection, so I had to totally rewire the truck and all the lights to meet DOT standards (side marker lights etc). I failed for having hooks that were 'insecure' and 'could fall off' so I had to go back with 'more secure ones'. I slapped them on in the parking lot and removed them before I left the dmv.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Luckily they cut easy and aren't ivy!
> 
> But it did make it difficult when cutting around the cable fence! Lucky I only hit it once.


That's for sure.
The little picco chain sure gives some nice control around those obstacle . To bad you hit the fence, did it do much damage.


----------



## chipper1

Tenderfoot said:


> I guess if you dont do it a lot they are trouble. I don't mind it too much. Gets easier with time. It has a pintle, it works with a standard pintle hitch I got from a parts store. The surge brakes makes it feel like I am stopping with just the truck loaded when the trailer is loaded. They do next to nothing when the trailer is empty. Stopping mine feels heavier then when it is loaded. The annoying thing was, my state required an inspection, so I had to totally rewire the truck and all the lights to meet DOT standards (side marker lights etc). I failed for having hooks that were 'insecure' and 'could fall off' so I had to go back with 'more secure ones'. I slapped them on in the parking lot and removed them before I left the dmv.


I'm pretty sure I could handle backing it , I'm just lazy lol.
Figured pintle, makes it pretty easy.
Are the brakes adjustable at all as far as the pressure, some of the surge brakes are set up that way so you can change them for varying conditions.
I've felt with DOT more than most, not something I choose to do any more than I have to, which is one of the main reasons I have a half ton suburban.


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I could handle backing it , I'm just lazy lol.
> Figured pintle, makes it pretty easy.
> Are the brakes adjustable at all as far as the pressure, some of the surge brakes are set up that way so you can change them for varying conditions.
> I've felt with DOT more than most, not something I choose to do any more than I have to, which is one of the main reasons I have a half ton suburban.



Lazy you cant fix. If thats the case, get a straight truck and combination plates. You can get classic plates for any GVW in CT hilariously. 

As far as I can tell you get one brake setting and that is that. Are you familiar with surge brakes? I have yet to see an adjustable set up and am unaware that any existed. 

I avoid the dot with a 9900 lb GVWR truck, no stopping for weigh stations or need for a DOT number. Combination plates and just emissions inspection every other year.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> So computeruser agreed to come out and witness the SS in action. Which is nice cause we can split right off the trailer.
> 
> Small utility trailer is for the shorties and oddballs, tote is for stackable wood. Worked well and 2/3 of the trailer done in about 1.5 hours which includes shoring up my new shorties bin and stacking the 2 totes we filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


So nice working it right out of the trailer, do you have a pickaroon.
Wish I would have know, could have swung by. The picture was at 12:52 today, I was thinking about you, after seeing the pictures now I know why .




Armbru84 said:


> Have to let me know when you guys are getting together again. Just west of you guys by 45 minutes.


Man your fast if you can be there that quick.
If it works out I'll head out there with you, I call shotgun .


CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks for the offer. We are still gathering wood, but if you're interested, this is still in the works.....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-up-for-a-mid-mi-splitting-party.303742/


Subscribed.
If you decide you want some logs I know a guy who may be able to bring a few wether he can make it or not .
Not sure if you want the saws running out there though as it might distract from the initial focus, but let me know either way I will do what I can.


----------



## chipper1

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 547572
> 
> Cut a little locust and ash tonight from a neighbor's yard.


Locust .



kingOFgEEEks said:


> A little New Year's Day scrounge off of the 4 year dead pipeline log pile:
> View attachment 547632
> View attachment 547634
> 
> The maple was about 30" diameter, so I had to cut both sides, and then quarter the rounds in order to be able to pick them up. Plus a little 8" and 20" locust, since it's supposed to be cold later this week.


Locust .


----------



## crowbuster

Many moons ago we would make the yearly trip to Anderson archery in grand ledge, a 3 day event I think. We always spent a whole day and had a great time. I remember fred bear, noel feather, and many more. We collected the hat pins from many years. We stopped going as we all got married and had young'uns. Sure was a sad day when we learned they closed up for good. We still ordered from them even after we stopped doing the yearly trip. A lot of good folks there. Oh yes, I scrouged some sticks in the yard today. hahaha


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

chipper1 said:


> Locust .
> 
> 
> Locust .



Yep. I had a few big (24") rounds behind the house, and when my brother picked up his MS261 on Christmas, I had him cut a 1/2 cookie just to get a feel for the saw. He said the chain must be dull, and that my log was awful green. I laughed and explained that he was looking at the best firewood that grows on the farm, and that the chain was brand new full chisel Oregon. He said he would stick to cherry and ash. More locust for me


----------



## chipper1

Tenderfoot said:


> Lazy you cant fix. If thats the case, get a straight truck and combination plates. You can get classic plates for any GVW in CT hilariously.
> 
> As far as I can tell you get one brake setting and that is that. Are you familiar with surge brakes? I have yet to see an adjustable set up and am unaware that any existed.
> 
> I avoid the dot with a 9900 lb GVWR truck, no stopping for weigh stations or need for a DOT number. Combination plates and just emissions inspection every other year.


I'm not trying to fix it, but I would say lazy is a relative term, from what I can tell most of the folks in this thread aren't really lazy.
I have more miles with a trailer chasing me with some of the heaviest loads that make it on the roads than many people have every driven . I really enjoy pulling a trailer and feel a bit off when I don't have one behind me. I prefer to have a trailer that is the appropriate length/weight for the vehicle pulling it as everything is made much simpler then. I will probably be getting into another 20' trailer that will be set up to haul a skid when I get one and my tractor for the time being. I was very tempted to skip getting the tires on my 20' aluminum and go but it, as I was when I shelled out 350 to weld the trailer up and gusset it so it could handle a load better. so now I've spent 350 plus 425 plus another 25 easy in fuel on the one I have and I can't haul heavy with it . Trailers are like saws/bars, there is no perfect one trailer plan .


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yep. I had a few big (24") rounds behind the house, and when my brother picked up his MS261 on Christmas, I had him cut a 1/2 cookie just to get a feel for the saw. He said the chain must be dull, and that my log was awful green. I laughed and explained that he was looking at the best firewood that grows on the farm, and that the chain was brand new full chisel Oregon. He said he would stick to cherry and ash. More locust for me


That's awesome.
I like locust best out of all the wood I've burned here in Michigan. I feel blessed to have the weed on my property here.
There is a good bit of it dead standing (my vertical wood piles) as well as lots of them living. I have a few of them that are already leaning that I will cut and put right into the stove this winter as it saves the time of stacking the wood. I split them where they drop if needed and bring them to the front porch in the bucket of the tractor. I like to bring in the rounds that will fit straight into the stove and stand them up around the wood burner and watch the cracks grow as the last of the moisture goes out from them.
I loaded our stove up with a load of it before church today at 9:00 and then let it rip for 15 mins. We came home at 7 and I moved the coals around and there were still a bunch of big ones so I let them burn for a while longer as the house was toasty. At 9:30 I checked the wood burner and it had dropped to 300 with smaller coals and I filled it with a small amount of red oak to burn the coals up and get me through till I go to bed, then I will stuff it with locust again .


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

My favorite wood for sure. Nothing better than stuffing the furnace at 10:00 before I go to bed on a cold windy night, and waking up at 6 AM to the house being the same temperature and still having 6" of coals and un burnt wood. 

My grandfather cultivated 2 locust patches for fence posts when he bought the farm in '62, and I have been planning on thinning both over the next couple years. There is some good sized stuff in there that could keep my family warm for a couple years, and not hurt the productivity of the patch, not to mention the ash that the beetles are currently killing. Being a good steward of the land is a tough job sometimes


----------



## chipper1

kingOFgEEEks said:


> My favorite wood for sure. Nothing better than stuffing the furnace at 10:00 before I go to bed on a cold windy night, and waking up at 6 AM to the house being the same temperature and still having 6" of coals and un burnt wood.
> 
> My grandfather cultivated 2 locust patches for fence posts when he bought the farm in '62, and I have been planning on thinning both over the next couple years. There is some good sized stuff in there that could keep my family warm for a couple years, and not hurt the productivity of the patch, not to mention the ash that the beetles are currently killing. Being a good steward of the land is a tough job sometimes


Thats great. I didn't know how fortunate I was to have it here when I bought the place as well as when I bought the wood stove. I learned a few yrs later about many of the uses of it and that fence post were one of the main uses here. I try not to cut many of mine as we have a fairly small lot, so I try not to cut anything here unless it is in the way of where I want a building/drive or to manage the next generation of growth, and even then I think through it long and hard. 
We have a relatively small firebox on our stove so I don't get as long of burn times as many, but there isn't much wood in the stove and it's burning very efficiently. I have yet to start the furnace here and I think this is our 7th heating season, thanks AS and it's members for all the help. 
Be sure to get on the ash as soon as you can and let the locust sit, many of the ones in our area are now rotten and felling left and right, it's a very sad scene as the wood is just going to waste.


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> I'm not trying to fix it, but I would say lazy is a relative term, from what I can tell most of the folks in this thread aren't really lazy.
> I have more miles with a trailer chasing me with some of the heaviest loads that make it on the roads than many people have every driven . I really enjoy pulling a trailer and feel a bit off when I don't have one behind me. I prefer to have a trailer that is the appropriate length/weight for the vehicle pulling it as everything is made much simpler then. I will probably be getting into another 20' trailer that will be set up to haul a skid when I get one and my tractor for the time being. I was very tempted to skip getting the tires on my 20' aluminum and go but it, as I was when I shelled out 350 to weld the trailer up and gusset it so it could handle a load better. so now I've spent 350 plus 425 plus another 25 easy in fuel on the one I have and I can't haul heavy with it . Trailers are like saws/bars, there is no perfect one trailer plan .


If that is the case I can see why you hate a short trailer. Bumper bull and short wheel base is not like a 53ft 5th wheel. I got my M101 for $600 after registration and all of my associated costs (transportation, lights etc), so it was a no brainer. It is my one trailer plan and it works. I can move a full cord at once, and that is enough for me. It does the job without a complaint. It is not the best. A dump trailer would be better, but this is what is handy and in the budget. If you have the cash just get a 12k dump trailer. you can fit a decent sized tractor in it and a good load of wood. They sit low enough to hand load too.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's for sure.
> The little picco chain sure gives some nice control around those obstacle . To bad you hit the fence, did it do much damage.


Very minor as I was cutting slowly at that point knowing I was close.


----------



## chipper1

Tenderfoot said:


> If that is the case I can see why you hate a short trailer. Bumper pull and short wheel base is not like a 53ft 5th wheel. I got my M101 for $600 after registration and all of my associated costs (transportation, lights etc), so it was a no brainer. It is my one trailer plan and it works. I can move a full cord at once, and that is enough for me. It does the job without a complaint. It is not the best. A dump trailer would be better, but this is what is handy and in the budget. If you have the cash just get a 12k dump trailer. you can fit a decent sized tractor in it and a good load of wood. They sit low enough to hand load too.


I only did 53' for a short period, I like those as much as hauling to short of a trailer lol. The pup trailers we pulled behind the drywall boom truck were pretty short and with the overhang of the flatbed portion of the truck boy could you cut the heck out of them .
That's a great price on that trailer, around here you'd spend around 9-1200 for one normally and still have to pay taxes and register it .
How big is the deck on them trailers.
That's the bummer, you can never have one trailer to do it all .
I do want one of course, but it's not as easy to load logs, and when I have the brush hog on my tractor it's about 20' long so a 14' bumper pull dump won't work to well. The other thing is I still have my half ton suburban which I like a lot and would need an hd to haul the dump with any sort of load. I missed a deal on a mini skid and a 16' gooseneck dump for 15k last summer, oh well as then I would have had to buy the truck and had to go to work to pay for it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Very minor as I was cutting slowly at that point knowing I was close.


That's good. 
I remember 2 summers ago cutting a big ash I hit something full tilt with a brand new 25" chain . Ok, I know where it's at now lets getrdun, another brand new chain (all I had with me) and again full throttle heavy load and wham more metal . Sometimes saving money gets expensive.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's good.
> I remember 2 summers ago cutting a big ash I hit something full tilt with a brand new 25" chain . Ok, I know where it's at now lets getrdun, another brand new chain (all I had with me) and again full throttle heavy load and wham more metal . Sometimes saving money gets expensive.


Plus this was a VXL chain that came with the bar and I think the whole works was 18 bucks so not a big loss. But one run through the grinder and it will be good as new. 

FWIW the newer VXL didn't exhibit any chatter like the older stuff did.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Plus this was a VXL chain that came with the bar and I think the whole works was 18 bucks so not a big loss. But one run through the grinder and it will be good as new.
> 
> FWIW the newer VXL didn't exhibit any chatter like the older stuff did.


That seems cheap, is that a bar and chain? Is the VXL the Oregon LP.
Did they redesign the ramp?
As long as you don't get the cutters too hot .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That seems cheap, is that a bar and chain? Is the VXL the Oregon LP.
> Did they redesign the ramp?
> As long as you don't get the cutters too hot .


Yes that was for a GB bar and VXL chain. Heck of a deal. I also picked up a 12" bar for my Dolmar along with 12" and 14" for my Stihl as well since those prices were so good.

Not sure what was redesigned, if anything on the VXL. I personally thought the rakers were just set too low originally on the older chains as one sharpening brought the cutters down to the proper gap and the chains then cut fine for me.

I'll continue to buy VXL as I can find it on sale as the longer teeth mean longer life. If I'm forced to buy retail I'll go Stihl chain all the way. I've been able to consistently find both VX and VXL on sale for under $10 a loop so that works for me.


----------



## macattack_ga

Neighbors tree. Wind blown red oak. Almost fell on my stacks. He'll be keeping the wood. MS461r/25".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking Oak, looks like it coulda been milled!


----------



## macattack_ga

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking Oak, looks like it coulda been milled!


It was very straight. Is splitting nicely. As far as milling... way back in the backyard/no vehicle access. Had some wire/insulators in it too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenderfoot

chipper1 said:


> I only did 53' for a short period, I like those as much as hauling to short of a trailer lol. The pup trailers we pulled behind the drywall boom truck were pretty short and with the overhang of the flatbed portion of the truck boy could you cut the heck out of them .
> That's a great price on that trailer, around here you'd spend around 9-1200 for one normally and still have to pay taxes and register it .
> How big is the deck on them trailers.
> That's the bummer, you can never have one trailer to do it all .
> I do want one of course, but it's not as easy to load logs, and when I have the brush hog on my tractor it's about 20' long so a 14' bumper pull dump won't work to well. The other thing is I still have my half ton suburban which I like a lot and would need an hd to haul the dump with any sort of load. I missed a deal on a mini skid and a 16' gooseneck dump for 15k last summer, oh well as then I would have had to buy the truck and had to go to work to pay for it.


Ah. I got mine direct from government auction, I had to drive 200 miles each way to pick it up, which is also why I had to title it myself. Its the exact same size as an SRW pickup bed. I plan to get one with no title for as cheap as I can to take the bed off for my truck, then make a camper on the frame. The 'burb can handle one of these no problem. I have towed mine with a Tahoe. In hill country you would want something bigger though.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> That seems cheap, is that a bar and chain? Is the VXL the Oregon LP.
> Did they redesign the ramp?
> As long as you don't get the cutters too hot .


What do you think this is amature hour on the grinder?!? It's svk man he's got this.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> What do you think this is amature hour on the grinder?!? It's svk man he's got this.


Good afternoon buddy.
I know, and I knew that when saying it which is why I used the smiley. 
I put it in there more for those who are reading it that are not familiar with grinding. As there are a lot of newbies on AS this time of the yr. 
Are you off today.


----------



## chipper1

Tenderfoot said:


> Ah. I got mine direct from government auction, I had to drive 200 miles each way to pick it up, which is also why I had to title it myself. Its the exact same size as an SRW pickup bed. I plan to get one with no title for as cheap as I can to take the bed off for my truck, then make a camper on the frame. The 'burb can handle one of these no problem. I have towed mine with a Tahoe. In hill country you would want something bigger though.


Not a bad deal for a little driving and a little hassle. That's pretty much what I do with everything as I'm very committed to getting a deal. I figure on a deal like you got you have a days work into it and you certainly saved more than that per my pay grade .
You can bring a few of them to Mi as we don't need titles on them here, all I need is a receipt and a scale ticket showing the weight, no inspection or anything. I've bought a good number of trailers without titles here and flip them for good cash as many don't understand how it works.
Sounds like you will have a sweet setup once you do that.
I'll certainly look closer at one the next time I can, but for the time being I would like a smaller trailer 5x8 with a heavy axle(or a small tandem) and a beater equipment trailer. My plans are often directed by the deal though and not just what I want.


----------



## chipper1

macattack_ga said:


> View attachment 547741
> 
> 
> Neighbors tree. Wind blown red oak. Almost fell on my stacks. He'll be keeping the wood. MS461r/25".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice work Mac.
Perfect saw for the job.
Did you use the 290 for the smaller stuff.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes that was for a GB bar and VXL chain. Heck of a deal. I also picked up a 12" bar for my Dolmar along with 12" and 14" for my Stihl as well since those prices were so good.
> 
> Not sure what was redesigned, if anything on the VXL. I personally thought the rakers were just set too low originally on the older chains as one sharpening brought the cutters down to the proper gap and the chains then cut fine for me.
> 
> I'll continue to buy VXL as I can find it on sale as the longer teeth mean longer life. If I'm forced to buy retail I'll go Stihl chain all the way. I've been able to consistently find both VX and VXL on sale for under $10 a loop so that works for me.


What a deal, you might make me stop using all my CL chains and bars LOL.
I have been thinking about selling a few of the bars and chains I have laying around(there are lots ) and then using that money to fund a picco setup for my small huskys. Have you though about running lp on the 550 or the 350. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated, I do like the stihl picco a lot. I have seen a lot of guys running a standard 3/8 drive, but would like the proper size drive. Brad did a little writeup on turning the 404 down I think it was to a 3/8 LP size. He also has a video running picco on a 346 I think it is.
I would also like a 12" for my ms201 rear handle. I need to do the mods to that one before I send the ms200 rear handle down the rd.
Found the video.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What a deal, you might make me stop using all my CL chains and bars LOL.
> I have been thinking about selling a few of the bars and chains I have laying around(there are lots ) and then using that money to fund a picco setup for my small huskys. Have you though about running lp on the 550 or the 350. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated, I do like the stihl picco a lot. I have seen a lot of guys running a standard 3/8 drive, but would like the proper size drive. Brad did a little writeup on turning the 404 down I think it was to a 3/8 LP size. He also has a video running picco on a 346 I think it is.
> I would also like a 12" for my ms201 rear handle. I need to do the mods to that one before I send the ms200 rear handle down the rd.
> Found the video.



Talking to a few folks in the know, I was recommended to run full 3/8 on my 550 for racing. I guess it worked pretty well. 

My 350 has .325 and will continue to wear that unless I swap to full 3/8 after we put the other cylinder on it. 

With smaller saws the low profile is the way to go. And I think you can still nab those gb bar deals. Let me know where you find the low profile sprockets for that family of saws.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Let me know where you find the low profile sprockets for that family of saws.


That's the main issue, or I'd already probably have it .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's the main issue, or I'd already probably have it .


Of my nearly two dozen saws only one wears .325. Sure would be nice to get rid of that pitch. 

Of course I have to stock three different DL counts for any given bar length of 3/8 LP so not like it makes life that much easier lol.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Of my nearly two dozen saws only one wears .325. Sure would be nice to get rid of that pitch.


(give me that saw)

Philbert


----------



## macattack_ga

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Mac.
> Perfect saw for the job.
> Did you use the 290 for the smaller stuff.


Nope. Had the 290 but didn't use it... except when I pinched the bar. [emoji50] His (neighbour's) son-in-law limbed it up for us. Left the bigger stuff for me to buck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> (give me that saw)
> 
> Philbert


Open for trades!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Cut two loads today and cleaned up at the church. There's probably 4 loads or so left to gather up.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Very minor as I was cutting slowly at that point knowing I was close.


Now there is an excuse to get a battery recip saw with some longish bimetal blades, when you absolutely know you will be cutting near fencing or posts.


----------



## tnichols

Not the best for BTU's, but, the smell while burning is probably my favorite. Black/Wild Cherry.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Cherry coals up better than some wood with higher BTUs, very nice!

I always prefer to use a reciprocating saw if I'm cutting small branches from a ladder, why flirt with more danger than you have to. Much lighter to handle also.


----------



## chipper1

macattack_ga said:


> Nope. Had the 290 but didn't use it... except when I pinched the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His (neighbour's) son-in-law limbed it up for us. Left the bigger stuff for me to buck.


Whoops, hate it when that happens lol.
Sounds like the whole thing went pretty fast. It usually does when you have the right equipment for the job.


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Good afternoon buddy.
> I know, and I knew that when saying it which is why I used the smiley.
> I put it in there more for those who are reading it that are not familiar with grinding. As there are a lot of newbies on AS this time of the yr.
> Are you off today.



I get it. Grinder plus new guy thinking sharpening with a grinder is a sure way to a sharp chain usually ends up with a really dull chain. Ask me how I know 

On to other topics, I am not off today but I work behind a computer so its too easy to check every once in awhile when work is on the slower side. I will be off Thursday and Friday this week to celebrate my birthday.... all by myself on some trout stream....somewhere. Originally I had hoped that the ground would be frozen and I could run some saws with FS but this weeks weather is wet and rainy so those plans will need to be postponed until later this month. 
My wife gave me my birthday present a bit early. I new rack for ultra thin hook storage boxes and a fly tying work station desk topper. She go me a fly material organization/travel bag for Christmas. I think she is saying I have an organization issue. But I'm not sure.






In use. That grouse skin looks great.





Moving on to scrounging. I got an email from some friends that have some sycamore that needs picked up. Sounds like PENNDOT came through and trimmed their trees for them. I really don't need the wood but it is a great excuse to go see some friends I haven't heard from since the spring. If it helps them out a bit I'm in. 

I also scrounged up a pop-up trailer. A family friend got a new hard sided camper and cant seem to find anyone that wants his pop-up camper. He says it needs a bit of TLC but was used last year. I figure it cant be too bad or he wouldn't be offering it to me. I never saw it opened up. He wants to show me the thing some time so I will get some pictures then. He doesn't want anything for it and he wont take out money so he will be receiving some gift cards to go out to eat at various restaurants around town. I cant just take something like that without showing some appreciation. I am pretty pumped as it will allow for some inexpensive overnight fishing trips across the state and also some cheaper family vacations as the girls get older. 

Hope everyone had a safe and happy new year. Scrounge on gentlemen.


----------



## MustangMike

Just give your wife a hug for me, that is nice of her!


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I get it. Grinder plus new guy thinking sharpening with a grinder is a sure way to a sharp chain usually ends up with a really dull chain. Ask me how I know
> 
> On to other topics, I am not off today but I work behind a computer so its too easy to check every once in awhile when work is on the slower side. I will be off Thursday and Friday this week to celebrate my birthday.... all by myself on some trout stream....somewhere. Originally I had hoped that the ground would be frozen and I could run some saws with FS but this weeks weather is wet and rainy so those plans will need to be postponed until later this month.
> My wife gave me my birthday present a bit early. I new rack for ultra thin hook storage boxes and a fly tying work station desk topper. She go me a fly material organization/travel bag for Christmas. I think she is saying I have an organization issue. But I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use. That grouse skin looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on to scrounging. I got an email from some friends that have some sycamore that needs picked up. Sounds like PENNDOT came through and trimmed their trees for them. I really don't need the wood but it is a great excuse to go see some friends I haven't heard from since the spring. If it helps them out a bit I'm in.
> 
> I also scrounged up a pop-up trailer. A family friend got a new hard sided camper and cant seem to find anyone that wants his pop-up camper. He says it needs a bit of TLC but was used last year. I figure it cant be too bad or he wouldn't be offering it to me. I never saw it opened up. He wants to show me the thing some time so I will get some pictures then. He doesn't want anything for it and he wont take out money so he will be receiving some gift cards to go out to eat at various restaurants around town. I cant just take something like that without showing some appreciation. I am pretty pumped as it will allow for some inexpensive overnight fishing trips across the state and also some cheaper family vacations as the girls get older.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and happy new year. Scrounge on gentlemen.


Precisely, or a one that is very sharp for about 1 minute, ask me how I know LOL.
That is a very nice setup , glad your wife is helping you get organized .
I've never cut sycamore, I always thought they looked cool, and still do.
I said something about wanting to cut one up before and @farmer steve said don't waste my time, but if someone is offering free wood/needs a hand I would do the same .

The popup sounds like a deal. They have a tendency to have damage from mice, while the larger unit's have water damage.
It should be great for what you want it for. I've bought a few just for a trip her or there and then sold them right afterwards to make a buck and get my cash back out of them, I tried to buy a huge 38 footer about 2 weeks ago I had found while looking at trailers but I was to slow, not sure what I would have done with it till spring .

Happy new year to you to Trevor, and happy early birthday .


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Now there is an excuse to get a battery recip saw with some longish bimetal blades, when you absolutely know you will be cutting near fencing or posts.


Noted Zogger, must buy a new cordless saws all , and another trailer to haul my saws LOL.
I have been amazed at how cheap the 20 volt dewalt drill kits were this yr. I'm wondering if dewalt will be pumping up sales an another design/battery type for this yr. I have an 18 volt drill and impact and they do a great job. I ran the impact against my buddies when building his pole building this summer and they were neck in neck but I was working a little faster so I did a bit more. The nice thing about his 20 volt is that it was a bit lighter.


----------



## MustangMike

I got a 18V impact not long ago, the thing is a beast! Saw the 20V stuff, but I got lots of 18V batteries, so did not want to switch. Have their impact, drill, sawzall, and light, and happy with all of em.


----------



## nomad_archer

I am not crazy about dewalt like some guys but I have a Milwaukee cordless impact and hammer drill and both impress me. Not sure how I got buy without the impact.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Just give your wife a hug for me, that is nice of her!



Will do after she gets over her cold. It was a really thoughtful couple of gifts.


----------



## Wowzer

MustangMike said:


> I got a 18V impact not long ago, the thing is a beast! Saw the 20V stuff, but I got lots of 18V batteries, so did not want to switch. Have their impact, drill, sawzall, and light, and happy with all of em.



you know now that you can buy the adapter piece that will take you from the 20V Battery to the 18V i have started to switch over to this now as my batteries are going bad, and my drill crapped out so i have started to buy the 20V stuff to slowly convert over. 
Now with the new 12v stuff coming out i'm pretty sure the new radios will charge 12v and 20V, at least this way you can slowly switch ovr and not have to sell everything you have. and start fresh, unless you have to make some Dewalt supplier happy haha 

https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DCA182...=1483457485&sr=8-1&keywords=20v+to+18v+dewalt


----------



## Hoosk

chipper1 said:


> Noted Zogger, must buy a new cordless saws all ,



I use my cordless Milwaukee quite a bit for vines, branches saplings etc. I just ordered some 9" pruning blades for it, hopefully work even better for my use than the standard blades.


----------



## svk

Those electric impact guns are life savers. I really need to get one. I have four Dewalt 18 V tools already so I would stick to that if I add new tools.


----------



## Philbert

I have used the pruning blades for years. Also the easiest way to work in thick shrubs and hedges.


The standard, coarse tooth wood cutting blades are also a good choice for cutting roots below grade. The don't require a lot of digging, and are simple and inexpensive to replace.

Philbert


----------



## svk

"THE UGLY SKIL"


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, Skil was one of the first companies to sell them. Available from several blade manufacturers now. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, that adapter thing is good to know about. 

However, the 20 V tool cost more, and that 18 V impact (I got the most powerful of the 4 they make) is a brute. Take a saw clutch off once with it, and you will never do it by hand again! Just remember, they are REVERSE THREAD, don't mess up!

Ironically, the day after I got it, my trailer had a flat, so I got to use it real soon! Wish I had gotten it sooner, would have saved me a lot of headaches working on the saws (clutch removal).

Also got 13 pc sets of deep impact sockets for $20 on sale at HF. (Got them in metric & SAE)


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

nomad_archer said:


> @farmer steve Mini york/lancaster invite only GTG? We can cut measured 16" cookies for you.


When and were ?
How do I get the invite ?


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> When and were ?
> How do I get the invite ?


you just got it.
gotta work it in around some cold weather.(no mud) and some of the other guys work schedules but it will probably be on a friday. here at my place on the hill. your only 10-15 minutes away i think. nothing fancy just running some saws for the boys that don't get to cut to much. i have a couple of oak logs and an ash log to play with. i keep in touch via pm.


----------



## svk

Received a very nice care package from Mark @zogger today. 

My great great great grandfather served in the South Carolina Confederate army during the civil war and Mark kindly gave me a SC flag he had. 




He also included some southern comfort food and a rebel pocketknife!



Thank you so much Zogger!


----------



## MustangMike

FS, how far are you from where 84 enters your State?


----------



## cantoo

Got bad news for you guys thinking of switching to the new 20 Dewalts . They are already old. Google Dewalt 60 Flex Volt. Dewalt did a demo at our shop 3 weeks ago. Pretty awesome but ouch
on the price.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> you just got it.
> gotta work it in around some cold weather.(no mud) and some of the other guys work schedules but it will probably be on a friday. here at my place on the hill. your only 10-15 minutes away i think. nothing fancy just running some saws for the boys that don't get to cut to much. i have a couple of oak logs and an ash log to play with. i keep in touch via pm.


Thank you Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, how far are you from where 84 enters your State?


pretty far Mike. i'm down in the south central part about 25 miles south of Harrisburg.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Received a very nice care package from Mark @zogger today.
> 
> My great great great grandfather served in the South Carolina Confederate army during the civil war and Mark kindly gave me a SC flag he had.
> 
> View attachment 548116
> 
> 
> He also included some southern comfort food and a rebel pocketknife!
> View attachment 548117
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Zogger!



svk, zogger, don't want to hurt your feelings, but those grits came from NC, they don't sell instant grits in SC! Just pullin your leg, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Joe.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Thanks, that adapter thing is good to know about.
> 
> However, the 20 V tool cost more, and that 18 V impact (I got the most powerful of the 4 they make) is a brute. Take a saw clutch off once with it, and you will never do it by hand again! Just remember, they are REVERSE THREAD, don't mess up!
> 
> Ironically, the day after I got it, my trailer had a flat, so I got to use it real soon! Wish I had gotten it sooner, would have saved me a lot of headaches working on the saws (clutch removal).
> 
> Also got 13 pc sets of deep impact sockets for $20 on sale at HF. (Got them in metric & SAE)



They will work. I have a set that I use with the 1/2 pneumatic impact for vehicle maintenance and they have lasted 6 or 7 years without issue. 

Good call on using the 1/4" electric impact to remove a clutch, It would probably work well to remove the nut that holds on the flywheel. Those I believe are reverse threaded as well?


----------



## zogger

nomad_archer said:


> They will work. I have a set that I use with the 1/2 pneumatic impact for vehicle maintenance and they have lasted 6 or 7 years without issue.
> 
> Good call on using the 1/4" electric impact to remove a clutch, It would probably work well to remove the nut that holds on the flywheel. Those I believe are reverse threaded as well?


Flywheel side is regular thread. Just use the rope in the sparkplug hole trick, bring piston to top (almost, so that removing it forces the piston to finish going up and it stays there), insert rope, then take the nut off.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Good call on using the 1/4" electric impact to remove a clutch



I got the 1/2" battery powered one, I don't mess around! Like I said, they make 4 different ones for 18 V (I think 2 are 1/2", I went with the most powerful one).

Can use either impact of standard tools for flywheel nut, but for the clutch (reverse thread and very little nut perch) the impact is the only way to go. I guess if you use it for the flywheel, you will not have to block the piston.


----------



## nomad_archer

zogger said:


> Flywheel side is regular thread. Just use the rope in the sparkplug hole trick, bring piston to top (almost, so that removing it forces the piston to finish going up and it stays there), insert rope, then take the nut off.



Thanks I couldnt remember which way the threads were. Last one I took off was about a year ago.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I got the 1/2" battery powered one, I don't mess around! Like I said, they make 4 different ones for 18 V (I think 2 are 1/2", I went with the most powerful one).



Cool deal Mike. I can see the value in not needing air to run the 1/2" impact. Although the pneumatic I have is more the enough for my current needs. It gives me the illusion I know what I am doing when I work on the cars.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Got bad news for you guys thinking of switching to the new 20 Dewalts . They are already old. Google Dewalt 60 Flex Volt. Dewalt did a demo at our shop 3 weeks ago. Pretty awesome but ouch
> on the price.



the 60V batteries work in 20V tools. that's why they call them Flexvolt. So in theory they strengthen their 20V line with having more tools that can run off one battery, that's kinda the way i see it. i always thought the battery Chain saw or weed eater would be pretty cool, or handy for the people that don't need gas equipment.

http://flexvolt.dewalt.ca/en-ca/how-it-works


----------



## zogger

rarefish383 said:


> svk, zogger, don't want to hurt your feelings, but those grits came from NC, they don't sell instant grits in SC! Just pullin your leg, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Joe.


Unfortunately, the baby mountain gator apparently escaped in transit. Told him to be prepared for news reports of disappearing grizzly bears and so on.


----------



## Philbert

Wowzer said:


> the 60V batteries work in 20V tools. that's why they call them Flexvolt.


'Word is' that they are also working on some 120V (battery) O*P*E !!!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, that is impressive battery tech, did not know about it.

Re: Quaker Oats Instant Grits ... When I was on the RIT wrestling team and we went down to GA, there were a bunch of us watching the TV one evening, and on came the commercial ... "When you go up North no used asking for grits, much less trying to explain to them folks up North what grits are, just bring your own Quaker Oats Instant Grits" ... I'm tellin ya, we were rolling on the floor laughing!


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Unfortunately, the baby mountain gator apparently escaped in transit. Told him to be prepared for news reports of disappearing grizzly bears and so on.


Can we train it to eat wolves instead?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Wow, that is impressive battery tech, did not know about it.
> 
> Re: Quaker Oats Instant Grits ... When I was on the RIT wrestling team and we went down to GA, there were a bunch of us watching the TV one evening, and on came the commercial ... "When you go up North no used asking for grits, much less trying to explain to them folks up North what grits are, just bring your own Quaker Oats Instant Grits" ... I'm tellin ya, we were rolling on the floor laughing!


LOL Quaker grits were my second foray into the grit world. I first ate grits on a quail hunt in georgia. They were so good that I had to get some when I got home. Quaker it was!

I have had some absolutely fantastic grits at a few Southern (or up here Southern themed) restaurants. The key to good grits is lots of butter and heavy cream.


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> Got bad news for you guys thinking of switching to the new 20 Dewalts . They are already old. Google Dewalt 60 Flex Volt. Dewalt did a demo at our shop 3 weeks ago. Pretty awesome but ouch
> on the price.


Did they show you their flywheel framing nailers? Am still thinking of selling my unused paslode and buying one, if only there was a demo model I could try out.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Can we train it to eat wolves instead?


Not sure. They eat most anything I guess...Notice no grizzlies around here. Apparently eons ago the mountain gators decided grizzlies were just great sport, and well..wiped em out. 

We keep trying to warn the tourists. They come down here to the mountains to go camping and hiking and fishing, etc. so, someone like cuzzin zeke hands 'em a banjo and says "Here, twang this banjo once in awhile, keeps the mountain gators away, only thing we have found besides pygmy swamp wookies that will work". They go "HAHA! Pull the other one, no such thing..and we want some of what you are drinking when we come back" So..a few days later, cuzzin zeke goes "dang, that's the third abandoned RV this week, sure does add up.....dumb ^&*9 tourists.."


----------



## PhilMcWoody

chipper1 said:


> Noted Zogger, must buy a new cordless saws all , and another trailer to haul my saws LOL.
> I have been amazed at how cheap the 20 volt dewalt drill kits were this yr. I'm wondering if dewalt will be pumping up sales an another design/battery type for this yr. I have an 18 volt drill and impact and they do a great job. I ran the impact against my buddies when building his pole building this summer and they were neck in neck but I was working a little faster so I did a bit more. The nice thing about his 20 volt is that it was a bit lighter.



Gonna take me a lot of convincing that cordless sawzall can cut like my Milwaukee corded, but If you want to send me one to test...lol. PS Have seen some cordlesss Milwaukee tools that crimp my mind.


----------



## svk

PhilMcWoody said:


> Gonna take me a lot of convincing that cordless sawzall can cut like my Milwaukee corded, but If you want to send me one to test...lol. PS Have seen some cordlesss Milwaukee tools that crimp my mind.


I've only used my Dewalt 18v cordless a little bit but was very happy with it. Definitely helpful when crawling under a car, up in a deer stand, taking along camping, etc. I'd think that my Milwaukee corded version would probably have a bit more torque though.


----------



## Philbert

(BTW - save all those used recip blades: wrap of duct tape and they make great bar groove cleaners.)

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> (BTW - save all those used recip blades: wrap of duct tape and they make great bar groove cleaners.)
> 
> Philbert


Good idea. They make good plasterboard cut-out knives too, if they have the pointed tips to help punch through the board.


----------



## muddstopper

I just gave away a bunch of Makita and Portercable 18volt tools. There where two sawsaws, 2 skill saws, a jig saw and half a dozen or so drills and a big box of useless batteries. Batteries cost more than the tools. You can rebuild the batteries, but it just didnt seem worth it to me. I now have the 20v dewalt drill and impact as well as the 1/2impact and am satisfied for now. Just hung two rooms of drywall and never had to recharge or swap batteries. I like the 1/4in impact better than the drill, but you have to have those special shanked drill bits to use it. I have been told they make a drill chuck adapter for them, but havent seen one.


----------



## KiwiBro

That's very generous of you Mr Mudd. Have been looking at Makita 18v jigsaws and planers but can't find great deals on either, not even used. I bought a Makita 18v hammer drill recently for $22 (but I gave him $40 and still felt a bit guilty) and it is going well. But generally, Makita tools hold their value very well here, so cheap deals are few and far between.

Missed out on a new Makita 18v slide compound mitre saw. I tapped out at $400 and it sold for $405. They retail for about $1000 here. Could have been ideal for trim work.

I'm getting progressively more annoyed with power leads, and perhaps with the advent of 36v+ tools we might see everything go cordless, including things like larger saws, table saws, etc. The thicknesser, jointer, dust collector, and even my chainsaw grinder are mounted on trolleys with large castor wheels so I can move them anywhere around the shed I like, but it does mean dragging leads around which is, frankly, pissing me off. I tried hanging a bunch of leads off the rafters but that's not much of a solution. If I could afford it, every machine would be cordless. Certainly every tool on the job site, but also every machine in the shed/man cave. That would be nirvana.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Have you seen the Makita cordless Cappuccino machine yet!


----------



## svk

https://www.compactappliance.com/Ta....-Gas-Powered-Portable-Blender/TAILGATOR.html


----------



## cantoo

KiwiBro, no nailers demo. This guy was the Flexvolt specialist.
Wowsers, yup the batteries flex but they are primo expensive. Longer run time and more power in the new toys but they are also pricy. The new 60 flexvolt recip is a killer, very very little vibration due to new design. We use our 20 volt recips so much that we shake them apart.
6.0 AH flexvolt batteries are $199 each at Home Depot. Takes 3 to run table saw. They have "good" deals on right now but they will all end soon. Or at least until sales flatline so much that they have to bring the "good" deals back.
This load is a little under $10,000 Can. Flexvolt would add at least $2000 more to that. We figure we save money on gasoline use in generators too but batteries still have to be charged. My guys work on the road so charging usually happens at motels over night so having longer battery life would also be a cost savings. Sooner or later motels are going to limit electrical power to rooms. We sometimes have 4 or 5 chargers running overnight in a room.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> KiwiBro, no nailers demo. This guy was the Flexvolt specialist.
> Wowsers, yup the batteries flex but they are primo expensive. Longer run time and more power in the new toys but they are also pricy. The new 60 flexvolt recip is a killer, very very little vibration due to new design. We use our 20 volt recips so much that we shake them apart.
> 6.0 AH flexvolt batteries are $199 each at Home Depot. Takes 3 to run table saw. They have "good" deals on right now but they will all end soon. Or at least until sales flatline so much that they have to bring the "good" deals back.
> This load is a little under $10,000 Can. Flexvolt would add at least $2000 more to that. We figure we save money on gasoline use in generators too but batteries still have to be charged. My guys work on the road so charging usually happens at motels over night so having longer battery life would also be a cost savings. Sooner or later motels are going to limit electrical power to rooms. We sometimes have 4 or 5 chargers running overnight in a room.
> View attachment 548637


----------



## muddstopper

I have stayed in motels for years, the only thing I ever seen them limit was the use of a crock pot. You could have a gas grill on the tailgate of your truck and backed up to your room door, but no cooking in the rooms.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> KiwiBro, no nailers demo. This guy was the Flexvolt specialist.
> Wowsers, yup the batteries flex but they are primo expensive. Longer run time and more power in the new toys but they are also pricy. The new 60 flexvolt recip is a killer, very very little vibration due to new design. We use our 20 volt recips so much that we shake them apart.
> 6.0 AH flexvolt batteries are $199 each at Home Depot. Takes 3 to run table saw. They have "good" deals on right now but they will all end soon. Or at least until sales flatline so much that they have to bring the "good" deals back.
> This load is a little under $10,000 Can. Flexvolt would add at least $2000 more to that. We figure we save money on gasoline use in generators too but batteries still have to be charged. My guys work on the road so charging usually happens at motels over night so having longer battery life would also be a cost savings. Sooner or later motels are going to limit electrical power to rooms. We sometimes have 4 or 5 chargers running overnight in a room.
> View attachment 548637



That's a nice van full of tools you got there. Yeah I have just been reading up on the flex volt and hearing from people who bought then I would like to feel weight comparison for you guys you probably would be a big difference 2more pounds or something everyday on a recip. Might be worth sticking with 20v.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Have you seen the Makita cordless Cappuccino machine yet!


Yes and the cordless electric assist bicycle too. One of the latter went for quite cheap here a few weeks ago.


----------



## woodfarmer

Well this thread has gone sideways....


----------



## nomad_archer

It was a weeeee bit chilly today but I still went fishin! I made a poor stream choice but I went to learn how the stream fished when it was higher running at 338cfs two weeks ago when I fished it was 148 cfs. Well the water was a cold 31-32 degress and the temp drop from about 50* yesterday to 24* when I started fishing today sure did slow down the bite. Managed two at the stream and 3 trout and a bass at the sportsmans club. The fish were a bit sluggish. Like hauling in a log.

Even took a picture for you non-believers.






The cold created some challenges today


----------



## svk

Excellent. Did that one end up in the pan or back in the pond?


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> Have you seen the Makita cordless Cappuccino machine yet!



Nice Bike, I've got a Madone 7 with the A3 D3 Carbon wheels. Don't ride as much as I used to, but I still like it.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> It was a weeeee bit chilly today but I still went fishin! I made a poor stream choice but I went to learn how the stream fished when it was higher running at 338cfs two weeks ago when I fished it was 148 cfs. Well the water was a cold 31-32 degress and the temp drop from about 50* yesterday to 24* when I started fishing today sure did slow down the bite. Managed two at the stream and 3 trout and a bass at the sportsmans club. The fish were a bit sluggish. Like hauling in a log.
> 
> Even took a picture for you non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cold created some challenges today


Nice!


----------



## JustJeff

Burning my scrounge hard and fast now. -12c. That's about 10 Fahrenheit. Been snowing since Wednesday morning and blowing. Got 3 foot drifts in the yard! Reaping the rewards of my labors on the saw and splitter. Got my eye on a hard maple that hydro has marked down the road from me for next season.


----------



## Plowboy83

Does anyone have any good deer chili recipes?


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Does anyone have any good deer chili recipes?


Ironically I have about 5 packages of venison round steak defrosting on my counter right now for that very same thing. 

I just use McCormick seasoning. One packet of hot, one packet regular with the ingredients listed below.

-4 lbs of cubed steak, all fat, silver skin, and gristle removed. (Or burger works too)
-As much garlic as you want
-1 chopped large yellow onion
-1 chopped green pepper
-1 chopped red sweet pepper
-1 "box" of fresh mushrooms, chopped
-29 oz can of tomato sauce

Brown meat in a pan and drain fat. Add all ingredients to Dutch oven or crockpot. Cool for 5-8 hours,stirring occasionally. Add beer if the liquid is getting too thick.


----------



## Plowboy83

I can prob pull that one off. Went deer hunting with my uncle in Arkansas when I was back visiting my mom and grandma during the girls Christmas vacation brought 2 home and was wanting to try and make some chili thanks svk


----------



## JustJeff

All chili should contain Rotel. N/A in Canada but I import it!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> All chili should contain Rotel. N/A in Canada but I import it!


I will throw rotel and/or stewed tomatoes in if I have them on hand!


----------



## Tenderfoot

svk said:


> https://www.compactappliance.com/Ta....-Gas-Powered-Portable-Blender/TAILGATOR.html


That has more grunt then my weed whacker.


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> This load is a little under $10,000 Can.View attachment 548637


Respectfully, you suck 

But it reminds me to check if Makita do a cordless belt sander.


----------



## cantoo

Those are work vans, we run 8 of them and about 15 pickup trucks, so lots of dollars in tools. I spend around $3 or 4000 a month at Millbank. We use the recips to trim trees sometimes. $2000 in the front seat and $2500 in the back before Christmas.
I cut this pile of logs with the new 60 flexvolt recip saw..


----------



## KiwiBro

That's the same framing nailer model I just bought. Trouble is it won't take nor shoot our standard 90mm nails because I bought the USA rather than Canada/Oz/NZ version. The difference is the shear blocks and bending flat a wee upright tab in the magazine channel that restricts the length of nail that will fit in the magazine. The NZ distributor refused to sell me the shear block because I didn't buy the nailer through them (cough*bastards*cough) so I bought it in Canada and it's on its way.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Ironically I have about 5 packages of venison round steak defrosting on my counter right now for that very same thing.
> 
> I just use McCormick seasoning. One packet of hot, one packet regular with the ingredients listed below.
> 
> -4 lbs of cubed steak, all fat, silver skin, and gristle removed. (Or burger works too)
> -As much garlic as you want
> -1 chopped large yellow onion
> -1 chopped green pepper
> -1 chopped red sweet pepper
> -1 "box" of fresh mushrooms, chopped
> -29 oz can of tomato sauce
> 
> Brown meat in a pan and drain fat. Add all ingredients to Dutch oven or crockpot. Cool for 5-8 hours,stirring occasionally. * Add beer to the chef while cooking.*


FIXED for accuracy.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Excellent. Did that one end up in the pan or back in the pond?



Back in the pond. The majority of the time I am a C&R angler. I make exceptions from time to time for bass, lake trout, perch, and walleye.


----------



## nomad_archer

Plowboy83 said:


> Does anyone have any good deer chili recipes?



No need for a special "deer" recipe. Take your favorite chili recipe and substitute all or a portion of the beef for deer and you are good to go.


----------



## benp

Wood Nazi said:


> All chili should contain Rotel. N/A in Canada but I import it!



I love me some Rotel.


----------



## MustangMike

Any time you are cooking venison, especially steaks, marinate it and add sliced ginger root as an ingredient. You will remove any gammy taste. Onions, garlic, olive oil, kikoman teriyaki, cajun spice are all good too.

Just had some rump stakes last night. Do not over cook venison!


----------



## Toy4xchris

So apparently in my area of NC if any snow is in the forecast it's like the end of the world. I just had some people stop at my house to ask if I want to sell them wood. I tried to explain I barely have enough dry wood for my family this year and all the wood they see is still green.

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Any time you are cooking venison, especially steaks, marinate it and add sliced ginger root as an ingredient. You will remove any gammy taste. Onions, garlic, olive oil, kikoman teriyaki, cajun spice are all good too.
> 
> Just had some rump stakes last night. Do not over cook venison!



I always soak my venison in salt water before hand. Meat cuts that is.

It draws out the blood and removes a lot of gaminess.

I 100% agree on not overlooking.

This is a back strap I cooked a couple weeks ago.




Gave the neighbor a few pieces and asked him what he thought it was. He said the best roast beef he's ever tasted.

The look on his face was great when I told him it was venison.

Girlfriend absolutely loved it.


ETA---10 more pages boys and the best damn thread on this site turns 1000.


----------



## cantoo

We're expecting plus temperatures next week so I'm heading back to the bush tomorrow to try to get the 5 trees that I already have down on the ground before it gets to be a mess there again. We got some snow but hopefully most of it blew away in the bush and they are uncovered. Likely drop a bunch more while I'm at it to make a load or 3. Son just drove in with my empty dump trailer, guy stopped in today and bought the load of firewood. Said he ran out of wood. WTF it's Jan 06th. Of course he only bought the one load, he'll be out in a month or so likely. We'll reload it, park it out front of his highway location and throw the For Sale sign on it again.


----------



## farmer steve

Toy4xchris said:


> So apparently in my area of NC if any snow is in the forecast it's like the end of the world. I just had some people stop at my house to ask if I want to sell them wood. I tried to explain I barely have enough dry wood for my family this year and all the wood they see is still green.
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


it happens here when the are calling for a big "life threatening snow storm".  i try and keep the bins i sell full as soon as i hear snow storm next week.. kinda like bread, milk and eggs.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I always soak my venison in salt water before hand. Meat cuts that is.
> 
> It draws out the blood and removes a lot of gaminess.
> 
> I 100% agree on not overlooking.
> 
> This is a back strap I cooked a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the neighbor a few pieces and asked him what he thought it was. He said the best roast beef he's ever tasted.
> 
> The look on his face was great when I told him it was venison.
> 
> Girlfriend absolutely loved it.
> 
> 
> ETA---10 more pages boys and the best damn thread on this site turns 1000.


All my wild game gets a marinade bath. When done right the only giveaway it's wild game is the tighter grain of the meat.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Do not over cook venison!



Rare or medium rare at the most. Otherwise it is over done.



benp said:


> I always soak my venison in salt water before hand. Meat cuts that is.
> 
> It draws out the blood and removes a lot of gaminess.
> 
> I 100% agree on not overlooking.
> 
> This is a back strap I cooked a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the neighbor a few pieces and asked him what he thought it was. He said the best roast beef he's ever tasted.
> 
> The look on his face was great when I told him it was venison.
> 
> Girlfriend absolutely loved it.
> 
> 
> ETA---10 more pages boys and the best damn thread on this site turns 1000.



Looks almost over done but still in that just right territory.

As for marinade. I don't do that at all. I wont marinate any of my deer or steak. The gamey taste comes from excessive fat that wasnt trimmed off the meat. Trim the fat and no gamey taste. I do my own deer so I can control this part. I just salt, 5 pepper blend, and a touch of this seasoned hot sauce I have and on the grill. The only deer I grill is back straps and tenderloins. The rest of the deer gets turned into hamburgers.


----------



## MustangMike

NA, I butcher my own also, and yes, I cook it rare (benp is almost on the border of too well done). There are a LOT of good steaks in the hind qtr, often just as good as backstrap. Just seperate out the muscle groups, and make steak out of what you can. The one main muscle in the hind qtr is just as good & tender as backstrap, you are really wasting it turning it into burger!

Was cooking venison steaks one day a few years ago for company. Everyone said they wanted it medium, so I made some medium, and some rare, and had everyone try some of each. They all preferred the rare.


----------



## muddstopper

we just had the first half of the big storm hit and My grass is "almost" covered. Second wave is set to hit tonite, forcast is anywhere from 3 to 8 inches. I had the power company cut 4 pines that set right in the corner of the powerline and my house yesterday. Last winter I thought one of them was going to fall. I had a tree guy come out a few months ago to take it down, but because of the proximity to the power lines, they where almost touching, he wouldnt fool with it. Power company used a bucket truck and chipped the brush. Didnt cost me anything so I'm glad the tree guy didnt do the work. Anyways, wife has plenty of milk and bread, we loaded up the basement with dry wood. Let it snow


----------



## MustangMike

The 044 was busy cutting firewood today, with the 28" bar often buried in Red Oak or Pig Nut Hickory. Will post some pics after my phone charges! That saw always puts a smile on my face, and it is not ported!


----------



## MustangMike

We had 1/2" this morning, and it stayed in the 20s all day, so everything is white, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> We had 1/2" this morning, and it stayed in the 20s all day, so everything is white, but nothing to worry about.


1/2 inch around here and the population goes into panic mode. Grocery stores sale out of milk and bread and folks are running around to all the convience stores cleaning out the shelves. Kinda funny to watch, but scary when you have to hit the highway and dodge all those folks that think they can run 90 mph just because they have 4wheel drive.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Had a little time and some pallet wood left today so I made myself a wood rack for the house and set it on some foam from a piece of furniture my wife had bought so all and all free wood storage 32" wide by 18" tall sides. I love free/cheap stuff






sent from my electronic leash


----------



## JustJeff

We got about a foot today. Blew out the driveway at 5. Wife came home at 7:30 and there was another 4" in the driveway already. Having to knock the snow off the scrounge before I bring it in the house.


----------



## tpence2177

We are actually getting snow right now lol. I wore shorts and a t shirt Monday and tuesday of this week and they are predicting up to three inches tonight for us in Alabama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PSUplowboy

I like to pressure can some of my deer. It's nice to heat up in the skillet and pour over toast, or just eat it out of the jar for lunch. Since I started raising beef cows, the deer have gotten a break.

It's 3 degrees here with maybe 6" of snow- no big deal. The worst winter I've seen at my place was 220-260 inches of snow (average is 90-110 inches). That just sucked.


----------



## dancan

I've got some canned moose and caribou that a customer brought me from NFLD , let me tell you if you think deer is good ....


----------



## PSUplowboy

dancan said:


> I've got some canned moose and caribou that a customer brought me from NFLD , let me tell you if you think deer is good ....


I bet! I like using wide mouth jars to get the meat out easier.


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> I like to pressure can some of my deer. It's nice to heat up in the skillet and pour over toast, or just eat it out of the jar for lunch. Since I started raising beef cows, the deer have gotten a break.
> 
> It's 3 degrees here with maybe 6" of snow- no big deal. The worst winter I've seen at my place was 220-260 inches of snow (average is 90-110 inches). That just sucked.


That's lots! The average annual here is 130 inches. The highest in Ontario. Gotta be best at something right?


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> I like to pressure can some of my deer. It's nice to heat up in the skillet and pour over toast, or just eat it out of the jar for lunch. Since I started raising beef cows, the deer have gotten a break.


Would you mind sharing your canning process?


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I've got some canned moose and caribou that a customer brought me from NFLD , let me tell you if you think deer is good ....


Nobody believes me when I tell them that caribou is the king of North American wild game meat. Glad to hear you are a believer.


----------



## benp

nomad_archer said:


> Rare or medium rare at the most. Otherwise it is over done.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks almost over done but still in that just right territory.
> 
> As for marinade. I don't do that at all. I wont marinate any of my deer or steak. The gamey taste comes from excessive fat that wasnt trimmed off the meat. Trim the fat and no gamey taste. I do my own deer so I can control this part. I just salt, 5 pepper blend, and a touch of this seasoned hot sauce I have and on the grill. The only deer I grill is back straps and tenderloins. The rest of the deer gets turned into hamburgers.



I normally sear at the end 4 min per side after its hit 125 internal. I flaked out for some reason and these went 5-6. I was not happy when I cut into it but the taste overcame my screw up.

A big contributor of a deer's taste has to do with diet. This was a southern MN corn fed deer. Taste waaaaay different than our local balsam bough and twigs fed deer.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I normally sear at the end 4 min per side after its hit 125 internal. I flaked out for some reason and these went 5-6. I was not happy when I cut into it but the taste overcame my screw up.
> 
> A big contributor of a deer's taste has to do with diet. This was a southern MN corn fed deer. Taste waaaaay different than our local balsam bough and twigs fed deer.


I ate venison in Texas once. You could have passed that as need to anyone.


----------



## MustangMike

The deer I got this year had nothing but grass in his belly, and he taste good. Others I've got have had either corn or acorns.

In the mid 70s I was driving a tractor trailer down to Atlanta GA with my brother and a friend, and they got snow down there for the first time in several years. It was like playing dodge ball, many of those crazy SOB's did not even slow down, and went off the road one after the other. We almost could not believe what we were seeing!


----------



## MustangMike

The 044 cut all this Red Oak and Pig Nut Hickory with less than a tank of gas ... we cut a good deal more, but no pics. Some of the Oak exceeded the width of the 28" bar.

Yea, I got my winter (hunter) beard on. Not quite up to Zogger standards, but hey! It will be gone in a few weeks for the start of Tax Season.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> The 044 cut all this Red Oak and Pig Nut Hickory with less than a tank of gas ... we cut a good deal more, but no pics. Some of the Oak exceeded the width of the 28" bar.
> 
> Yea, I got my winter (hunter) beard on. Not quite up to Zogger standards, but hey! It will be gone in a few weeks for the start of Tax Season.



Hey, you can't post those pics here!


----------



## farmer steve

needed a fix yesterday so i just noodeled up 2 - 4 foot log butts i found. took almost 2 tanks of fuel.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Would you mind sharing your canning process?



I separate the quarter, front or rear, into muscle groups. Remove all fat, membrane, gristle, etc. Cut it up into roughly bite sized chunks. I think it's somewhat important to then chill the meat covered in the fridge at least over night.

You can then season and slightly brown the chunks in a skillet- I've both skipped and done this step.

I like wide mouth pints. I'm sure we would preheat them in the oven. (Wishing mom was here giving the specifics!) Pack the jars (now I'm foggy on specifics- they're wrote down and stored in the pressure canner) I think leaving some head space while adding half a beef bouillon, couple small sticks of celery, maybe a chunk of onion, and top off with boiling water.

Now the pressure canner- ours is probably from the 50's. It was my grandma's and I know it's an All American. I'm remembering adding water and a spoon of vinegar to the canner itself? The cook time and temperature- I won't guess- it's the same as beef. I might see mom today to find out.

Make sure the lids sealed and basically that's it other than the specific cook time. I'll verify it with mom, lol. It'll be some of the most tender venison you'll have outside of tenderloin and loin. It's a good way to save freezer space. You can basically mash the chunks with a fork, and there's usually enough liquid in the jar for a good open faced sandwich.




Now- who wants some buckwheat cakes?? Getting ready for men's breakfast at the church.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> The 044 cut all this Red Oak and Pig Nut Hickory with less than a tank of gas ... we cut a good deal more, but no pics. Some of the Oak exceeded the width of the 28" bar.
> 
> Yea, I got my winter (hunter) beard on. Not quite up to Zogger standards, but hey! It will be gone in a few weeks for the start of Tax Season.





farmer steve said:


> needed a fix yesterday so i just noodeled up 2 - 4 foot log butts i found. took almost 2 tanks of fuel.
> View attachment 548918
> View attachment 548919



That's awesome!!!!

I wish we had an abundance of big hardwoods here like you guys. I would love to try hickory.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, one of these work decent and are cheap and last a few years.
http://www.clubpro.com/golf-cart/enclosure/universal/ or one of these.


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> The deer I got this year had nothing but grass in his belly, and he taste good. Others I've got have had either corn or acorns.
> 
> In the mid 70s I was driving a tractor trailer down to Atlanta GA with my brother and a friend, and they got snow down there for the first time in several years. It was like playing dodge ball, many of those crazy SOB's did not even slow down, and went off the road one after the other. We almost could not believe what we were seeing!



I've heard part of the reason snow is such a big deal down here is, our roads have to be much more porous to handle the heat that we get in the summer. The roads up north can be more tightly packed due to y'all dealing with more snow. I'm heard from road crews that even if we had as many salt and sand trucks as y'all up north that it wouldn't help much. Once the salt melts the ice it just soaks into the road and freezes again making it almost impossible to fix until it goes above freezing again. We also have a lot of idiots too that think that just because they have a 4x4 that they can get through anything. I either lower the tire pressure and weigh the back end of my Nissan down or just go slow in my fwd Camry. Last couple times we have just ridden out golf cart to Walmart and mostly just stayed home lol. 

Just to give y'all an idea of how bad it gets so quickly down here. We saw them pretreating all the interstate bridges in Birmingham Thursday night around 11 pm on our way back from Mobile and I'm sure they did it more during the day. About an hour into the actual sleet the roads were already frozen over. It's really hard to pre treat down here because most of the time the storm precedes the front so we get lots of rain and sleet to wash off the pretreat and then we get the sticky sleet and snow once the temperature finally drops below freezing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, one of these work decent and are cheap and last a few years.
> http://www.clubpro.com/golf-cart/enclosure/universal/ or one of these.


I've looked at these. My blower chute is a manual hand crank so I'd need an arm hole out the back. Lol. Maybe a good Christmas present for dad!


----------



## JustJeff

tpence2177 said:


> I've heard part of the reason snow is such a big deal down here is, our roads have to be much more porous to handle the heat that we get in the summer. The roads up north can be more tightly packed due to y'all dealing with more snow. I'm heard from road crews that even if we had as many salt and sand trucks as y'all up north that it wouldn't help much. Once the salt melts the ice it just soaks into the road and freezes again making it almost impossible to fix until it goes above freezing again. We also have a lot of idiots too that think that just because they have a 4x4 that they can get through anything. I either lower the tire pressure and weigh the back end of my Nissan down or just go slow in my fwd Camry. Last couple times we have just ridden out golf cart to Walmart and mostly just stayed home lol.
> 
> Just to give y'all an idea of how bad it gets so quickly down here. We saw them pretreating all the interstate bridges in Birmingham Thursday night around 11 pm on our way back from Mobile and I'm sure they did it more during the day. About an hour into the actual sleet the roads were already frozen over. It's really hard to pre treat down here because most of the time the storm precedes the front so we get lots of rain and sleet to wash off the pretreat and then we get the sticky sleet and snow once the temperature finally drops below freezing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I used to live in Arkansas and Mississippi. No winter tires and just plain not knowing how to drive on ice is the main reason. Just like most Canadians don't know how to skin a catfish or own skinning pliers. Lol.


----------



## GVS

MustangMike said:


> The deer I got this year had nothing but grass in his belly, and he taste good. Others I've got have had either corn or acorns.
> 
> In the mid 70s I was driving a tractor trailer down to Atlanta GA with my brother and a friend, and they got snow down there for the first time in several years. It was like playing dodge ball, many of those crazy SOB's did not even slow down, and went off the road one after the other. We almost could not believe what we were seeing!


I live in northern NYS and believe me you don't have to go very far south to see that kind of driver!In the early '80's when front w/d was being touted for great drivability and increadable traction an unbelieveable number of cars were sliding into guard rails and ditches when road conditions got bad.


----------



## tpence2177

Wood Nazi said:


> I used to live in Arkansas and Mississippi. No winter tires and just plain not knowing how to drive on ice is the main reason. Just like most Canadians don't know how to skin a catfish or own skinning pliers. Lol.



Yeah we don't have the resources or really the need enough to make is safe like y'all for winter driving. If people would just stay home and behave it would be a lot better, but most people feel like they can drive in anything and be fine down here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

I'm sure there are a lot of reasons Re: driving in snow, summer tires are horrible in it, and experience always helps, it just surprised me how many people did not even seem to slow down! I have seen it up here also, just not as obvious. On a trip home from the Catskills on Rte 17 in Nov, black ice developed, and several cars that passed me were later seen in the ditch.

I used to drive over 36,000 miles / year for over 20 years, so I have a pretty good feel for when things are not right under my car. I guess I just kinda expect more people to sense the danger before they get into trouble.


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of reasons Re: driving in snow, summer tires are horrible in it, and experience always helps, it just surprised me how many people did not even seem to slow down! I have seen it up here also, just not as obvious. On a trip home from the Catskills on Rte 17 in Nov, black ice developed, and several cars that passed me were later seen in the ditch.
> 
> I used to drive over 36,000 miles / year for over 20 years, so I have a pretty good feel for when things are not right under my car. I guess I just kinda expect more people to sense the danger before they get into trouble.



Yeah even after our drought a couple weeks ago the news people and the weather man had been warning for weeks that when it finally does rain that the oil will come to the surface and make things incredibly slippery. People still didn't slow down.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> needed a fix yesterday so i just noodeled up 2 - 4 foot log butts i found. took almost 2 tanks of fuel.



Nice job there FS, and I love my 026, but it is not the saw I would pick to Noodle with! You need to get a ported 046/460 for that!


----------



## svk

PSUplowboy said:


> I separate the quarter, front or rear, into muscle groups. Remove all fat, membrane, gristle, etc. Cut it up into roughly bite sized chunks. I think it's somewhat important to then chill the meat covered in the fridge at least over night.
> 
> You can then season and slightly brown the chunks in a skillet- I've both skipped and done this step.
> 
> I like wide mouth pints. I'm sure we would preheat them in the oven. (Wishing mom was here giving the specifics!) Pack the jars (now I'm foggy on specifics- they're wrote down and stored in the pressure canner) I think leaving some head space while adding half a beef bouillon, couple small sticks of celery, maybe a chunk of onion, and top off with boiling water.
> 
> Now the pressure canner- ours is probably from the 50's. It was my grandma's and I know it's an All American. I'm remembering adding water and a spoon of vinegar to the canner itself? The cook time and temperature- I won't guess- it's the same as beef. I might see mom today to find out.
> 
> Make sure the lids sealed and basically that's it other than the specific cook time. I'll verify it with mom, lol. It'll be some of the most tender venison you'll have outside of tenderloin and loin. It's a good way to save freezer space. You can basically mash the chunks with a fork, and there's usually enough liquid in the jar for a good open faced sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 548934
> 
> 
> Now- who wants some buckwheat cakes?? Getting ready for men's breakfast at the church.


Thank you!


----------



## svk

Southern roads will often get their version of black ice after an extended dry period then rain or snow drives the contaminants to the surface. 

At the same point when they close a southern city because of an inch of snow is ridiculous. Anyone can drive in that provided they go slow.


----------



## tpence2177

I chopped leaves in the sleet yesterday for 3 hours so my daughter could enjoy her first snow. Should've cut down a few trees instead cause we just got a dusting that's already melted even though it's 20* outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldmaple

svk said:


> Ironically I have about 5 packages of venison round steak defrosting on my counter right now for that very same thing.
> 
> I just use McCormick seasoning. One packet of hot, one packet regular with the ingredients listed below.
> 
> -4 lbs of cubed steak, all fat, silver skin, and gristle removed. (Or burger works too)
> -As much garlic as you want
> -1 chopped large yellow onion
> -1 chopped green pepper
> -1 chopped red sweet pepper
> -1 "box" of fresh mushrooms, chopped
> -29 oz can of tomato sauce
> 
> Brown meat in a pan and drain fat. Add all ingredients to Dutch oven or crockpot. Cool for 5-8 hours,stirring occasionally. Add beer if the liquid is getting too thick.


I like my chili to have some kidney beans in it.


nomad_archer said:


> No need for a special "deer" recipe. Take your favorite chili recipe and substitute all or a portion of the beef for deer and you are good to go.


I second that idea.


MustangMike said:


> Any time you are cooking venison, especially steaks, marinate it and add sliced ginger root as an ingredient. You will remove any gammy taste. Onions, garlic, olive oil, kikoman teriyaki, cajun spice are all good too.
> 
> Just had some rump stakes last night. Do not over cook venison!


That's for sure. If you have to have your steaks well done then venison is not for you. Might as well eat shoe leather.


svk said:


> All my wild game gets a marinade bath. When done right the only giveaway it's wild game is the tighter grain of the meat.


I like marinade too. Many homemade recipes around but Italian dressing is good also. I like it with chicken also.


MustangMike said:


> NA, I butcher my own also, and yes, I cook it rare (benp is almost on the border of too well done). There are a LOT of good steaks in the hind qtr, often just as good as backstrap. Just seperate out the muscle groups, and make steak out of what you can. The one main muscle in the hind qtr is just as good & tender as backstrap, you are really wasting it turning it into burger!
> 
> Was cooking venison steaks one day a few years ago for company. Everyone said they wanted it medium, so I made some medium, and some rare, and had everyone try some of each. They all preferred the rare.


Yes, there are some great cuts of meat in the hind quarters also. I keep some of the smaller pieces and use them in stir fry and stew. Now I'm hungry for some venison stew.


dancan said:


> I've got some canned moose and caribou that a customer brought me from NFLD , let me tell you if you think deer is good ....


I have heard that about caribou, moose, and elk although I have never had any of it.


----------



## Oldmaple

Winter driving skills are learned. You can get some of the skills with some off road driving. Down south you are sharing the road with a much higher ratio of unskilled winter drivers. Also if the ground is not frozen, when you get snow, a layer of slush (think snot) forms on the roads under the snow, making them even more slippery. Our first snows of the year are harder to drive in than the snow we are getting now. You do need to SLOW DOWN.


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Thank you!



Hope it helps!


----------



## MustangMike

Speaking of, the snow is coming down pretty good right now, everything is white, will see how much we get (and it is very cold out), not like yesterday's kinda cold 20s!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> NA, I butcher my own also, and yes, I cook it rare (benp is almost on the border of too well done). There are a LOT of good steaks in the hind qtr, often just as good as backstrap. Just seperate out the muscle groups, and make steak out of what you can. The one main muscle in the hind qtr is just as good & tender as backstrap, you are really wasting it turning it into burger!
> 
> Was cooking venison steaks one day a few years ago for company. Everyone said they wanted it medium, so I made some medium, and some rare, and had everyone try some of each. They all preferred the rare.



I break all the muscle groups down for practice and because they are easier to trim the fat and connective tissue. I dont cut it into steaks because I butcher to what the family likes. Everyone (the wife mostly) loves the ground deer. She likes it in tacos and such. So I butcher the way she likes since it buys me more hunting time.


----------



## svk

Oldmaple said:


> Winter driving skills are learned. You can get some of the skills with some off road driving. Down south you are sharing the road with a much higher ratio of unskilled winter drivers. Also if the ground is not frozen, when you get snow, a layer of slush (think snot) forms on the roads under the snow, making them even more slippery. Our first snows of the year are harder to drive in than the snow we are getting now. You do need to SLOW DOWN.


I agree they are learned. 

But city folks from the south can't seem to drive a 4x4 truck on an inch of snow on flat ground. That's crazy!!!

The only vehicles that should not be out in snow are performance cars with Z rated tires. Those tires are simply not built for snow traction and are actually a danger to other drivers. Pre kids we had a Jaguar and it couldn't drive down a flat driveway with z rated tires. I bought a set of Blizzaks for it and it would drive across the lawn through 8 inches of snow! Had regular radials on my 5 speed Mustang and it was just fine in snow as long as you weren't lead footed.


----------



## svk

Oldmaple said:


> I like my chili to have some kidney beans in it.


I absolutely love baked beans and I love refried beans (in moderation of course) but I've never been a fan of beans in other dishes or salsa.


----------



## tpence2177

I'm part Asian so we eat rice in everything. It's especially good in chili!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> I'm part Asian so we eat rice in everything. It's especially good in chili!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love rice and but does my waistline...

After we get Chinese takeout I make other dishes with the extra rice for days!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nice job there FS, and I love my 026, but it is not the saw I would pick to Noodle with! You need to get a ported 046/460 for that!


the 036's were all clean and the 026 wasn't. i only had 6 rounds to quarter so it didn't go to bad.


----------



## tpence2177

Does scrounging acorns count as scrounging this week? Mobile AL has beautiful live oaks that are planted on each side of government ave for miles. I might have a few to grow some up in northeast AL lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, a healthy tip (and it is good), instead of using bread in meatloaf, my wife uses Oat Meal!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, a healthy tip (and it is good), instead of using bread in meatloaf, my wife uses Oat Meal!


Interesting!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> At the same point when they close a southern city because of an inch of snow is ridiculous. Anyone can drive in that provided they go slow.


 No they cant, just sit on the side of the road somewhere and watch.. Big intersection or next to a bridge is a good place to watch.


----------



## muddstopper

Made a trip to tenn this morning ang got stuck behind their snow plow.


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


> Made a trip to tenn this morning ang got stuck behind their snow plow.
> View attachment 549056


i scrounged this wood off of craigslist so i could make a path to the woodpile. sux gettin old.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, one of these work decent and are cheap and last a few years.
> http://www.clubpro.com/golf-cart/enclosure/universal/ or one of these.


or scrounge your own from the salvage yard.


----------



## dancan

muddstopper said:


> No they cant, just sit on the side of the road somewhere and watch.. Big intersection or next to a bridge is a good place to watch.








My trip home last night , 4"down at rush hour , all them cars squish the goodness out of the snow then gridlock happens , took me an hour to travel 1 mile through the core of the city , took me 40 minutes to travel 24 miles at my own pace once away from the yahoos .
BTW , I have a US truck so that's 0 in mph , didn't want anyone confused about driving 0 in kph up here .
I was about a half mile from the bridge .


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> BTW , I have a US truck so that's 0 in mph , didn't want anyone confused about driving 0 in kph up here .


? 'Cause 0 _kph_ is so much slower than 0 _mph_?

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Southern roads will often get their version of black ice after an extended dry period then rain or snow drives the contaminants to the surface.
> 
> At the same point when they close a southern city because of an inch of snow is ridiculous. Anyone can drive in that provided they go slow.


My parents moved from Wisconsin to southern Indiana back in the 60's. If they got 2 inches of snow, the town would shut down and no one would be on the road. My parents would go for a drive and enjoy the beautiful winter wonderland while everyone else would be huddled at their homes.


----------



## muddstopper

Erik B said:


> My parents moved from Wisconsin to southern Indiana back in the 60's. If they got 2 inches of snow, the town would shut down and no one would be on the road. My parents would go for a drive and enjoy the beautiful winter wonderland while everyone else would be huddled at their homes.


we got about 3 or 4 inches. I havent even been outside, heck I havent even put my shoes on today. I have been cleaning up and repainting my basement, which is where the wood stove is, just a pair of shorts and a paint brush.


----------



## benp

dancan said:


> My trip home last night , 4"down at rush hour , all them cars squish the goodness out of the snow then gridlock happens , took me an hour to travel 1 mile through the core of the city , took me 40 minutes to travel 24 miles at my own pace once away from the yahoos .
> BTW , I have a US truck so that's 0 in mph , didn't want anyone confused about driving 0 in kph up here .
> I was about a half mile from the bridge .



Is your check engine and ABS light on Dan?


----------



## cantoo

Nazi, I built a steel cab with plexi glass and safety glass for my Kubota. I left the back window out because I also have a manual crank blower. I buy the heavy clear plastic table cloth and use it for the rear window. I fasten it across the top and the sides but I leave a 6" fold near the bottom and cut it so I can get may hand out to turn the blower. Never even bothered putting the rear plastic in this year. This picture just shows the plastic, the next year I did the fold.


----------



## cantoo

You can go anywhere you want when you have 4x4. Jeep gran whatever. Was making great time going past a bush as soon as he got past the bush, instant white out. Went into the ditch and got air borne when he hit the farmers snow piled up at his driveway. No idea of injuries. It's storming out here again today, took me 1 hour for a 25 minutes drive. I don't mind being late, better than getting towed home.


----------



## woodfarmer

Was only up there once, snowmobiling in a white out, headed for Owen sound and ended up in Sauble Beach, missed it by that much.


----------



## cantoo

Didn't get to cutting any firewood today, decided it was just going to be a crappy day anyway. Got this half built. Going to use it for the trail to the bush, couple passes and it should be fine for the tractor and log trailer. It was a 4' wide Trackless blade that I bought for $10 about 10 years ago, about time I used it. I'm widening it to around 8'. Just have to finish the sides and put a couple of braces on. Tried it out and it even works decent the way it is. Had to make a complete new quick hitch plate because in my rush I left the factory built one at home, along with the keys to the shop at work. Made my wife bring me the keys, My shop at home is full, short box truck getting a body job and 2 darn sleds in there.


----------



## JustJeff

We got a couple feet of snow since Wednesday but before that was warm and rainy so the ground isn't frozen. Lots of wet slushy spots under the snow despite it being -19c early this am. Had a neighbor call, his snowmobile found one of these spots and sank. Front end stayed up thankfully. Had to wade in over knee deep to get it and while we were there, along came another guy and sank. By the time I got home I was quite cold. Snow pants were frozen, zippers, bootlaces. Got everything in front of the woodstove including myself!


----------



## svk

Going to do my TSI thinning in the wood lot later next week. Both days have an expected low of -23. Which is a bit chilly, more difficult on the equipment than the user as I'm only cold for the first ten minutes.


----------



## dancan

benp said:


> Is your check engine and ABS light on Dan?



4x4 indicator 
door open indicator 
abs light is on because of a broken wire on the right front bearing .
Snow and wind event started last night , not looking good for scrounging wood today other than burning it .


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Going to do my TSI thinning in the wood lot later next week. Both days have an expected low of -23. Which is a bit chilly, more difficult on the equipment than the user as I'm only cold for the first ten minutes.


Yesterday it was 5 degrees. After getting the old F250 diesel started without benefit of having plugged in the heater I decided it was too cold to cut wood, instead I would take a trip to the cabin to see how it was faring the winter weather. Less than 3 miles into the trip i see some old guy out in the field, exposed to the wind and cold bucking up a downed tree. I feel like such a whimp so I'm posting a pic of the conditions at the cabin to make myself feel better


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> Snow and wind event started last night , not looking good for scrounging wood today other than burning it .


Burning is the end goal, isn't it? The process is all good!


----------



## muddstopper

3*f this morning, wind chill was supposed to be minus 5*f to minus 15*f. Now thats cold for around here no matter what anybody says. 69* in the house, had the furnace fans circulating the heat. I did fire up the portable propane heater out in the carport last nite. I am remodeling and was afraid the pipes might freeze that go to the washing machine. I have installed duct work out there, but its not connected to anything yet. Looks like I am going to have to take the gator down to the wood shed sometime today and restock my basement wood pile. I have been doing a lot of work down there and have been keeping my wood pile at a minimum. Guess I will have to get out of my shorts and put on some pants today. Its good to be ahead on scroungeing, no need to fight the weather just to stay warm


----------



## woodchip rookie

Its hard to heat 3,000sq ft of house with 2 little old Fishers....


----------



## Oldmaple

MustangMike said:


> Hey, a healthy tip (and it is good), instead of using bread in meatloaf, my wife uses Oat Meal!


We do too.


----------



## panolo

LOL! I'm ecstatic it's gonna get to 10 above here today. Supposed to even see 20 one day this week before falling off the table again. Don't know how the Alaskans and Canadians do it!


----------



## MustangMike

We got a few inches of very powdery snow, and single digets in the am. Our poor dog Linus loves to run in the snow, but he has very short hair, and is almost bald on his belly, so he can't handle it. After playing with them both in the back yard for only about 5 or 10 min, he started lifting his paw, and I brought him in.

By mid week they are predicting 40-50s again, go figure!


----------



## MustangMike

I usually try to avoid cutting when it is under 20 degrees, just not as much fun worrying about frozen fingers, etc., and it usually does not stay that cold for too long, so I try to pick my days to cut. I'll make exceptions if I have to get something done, but in general that is what I prefer.

It was low to mid 20s the last time I cut for the whole day, but that was fine. Once you started working you felt warm. A heavier sock, double layer paints (I leave the jeans on under the canvas outer), a turtle neck, and insulated gloves and I'm fine. You pay more attention to how you dress for the cold as you get older!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I usually try to avoid cutting when it is under 20 degrees, just not as much fun worrying about frozen fingers, etc., and it usually does not stay that cold for too long, so I try to pick my days to cut. I'll make exceptions if I have to get something done, but in general that is what I prefer.
> 
> It was low to mid 20s the last time I cut for the whole day, but that was fine. Once you started working you felt warm. A heavier sock, double layer paints (I leave the jeans on under the canvas outer), a turtle neck, and insulated gloves and I'm fine. You pay more attention to how you dress for the cold as you get older!


I can cut at any temp but below zero definitely makes it less fun!

Start the morning with wool bibs, a hooded sweatshirt, Carhartt jacket and several pairs of gloves. Shortly I'm shedding the jacket and just working in the sweatshirt. 

The problem with winter cutting is my hands get snowy and wet and freeze to bare metal, which makes cutting with the older saws quite difficult. I just keep swapping gloves throughout the day.

I use my hoodie to keep warm inside the cutting helmet and just open the head band a few clicks. Never been a fan of hardhat liners.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We got a few inches of very powdery snow, and single digets in the am. Our poor dog Linus loves to run in the snow, but he has very short hair, and is almost bald on his belly, so he can't handle it. After playing with them both in the back yard for only about 5 or 10 min, he started lifting his paw, and I brought him in.
> 
> By mid week they are predicting 40-50s again, go figure!


You need a sweater and booties for that guy. 

I have relatives who do greyhound/whippet rescue and those dogs are definitely not suited to northern winters!!!!


----------



## abbott295

We have had our little dog for about a year and a half now. When we got him at four months old, they told us he was a whippet and labrador mix. And that he would probably get to 25 to 30 pounds. He may have some whippet in him, but we haven't seen his inner labrador. He doesn't like rain or water or being given a bath. Doesn't like temperatures below maybe 50 degrees F (10 C). He might weigh over 15 pounds. He does seem to like playing in / or with snow, but not for long. We took him with us to northwestern Illinois a few weeks ago for my mother's memorial service; the temp got down to -10 F (-23 C) or below. Like MustangMike says, just a few minutes outside and he can't keep enough paws off the ground. He is a great companion, especially for my wife.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Hey, a healthy tip (and it is good), instead of using bread in meatloaf, my wife uses Oat Meal!


my wife likes the bread crumbs in the meatloaf. me not so much. i'm just a MEATloaf and mashed potatoes guy.we take turns making it and it's my turn tonight. about 2 1/2 lbs of burger, 2 cackleberries,chopped onion and mixed bell peppers and a little salt and pepper to taste. homemade sauce to top it off the last 20 minutes of baking.


----------



## svk

I like meatloaf. I think the flavored bread crumbs add a little flavor but not a necessity. 

Meatloaf with ketchup/hot sauce mixture really hits the spot.


----------



## zogger

abbott295 said:


> We have had our little dog for about a year and a half now. When we got him at four months old, they told us he was a whippet and labrador mix. And that he would probably get to 25 to 30 pounds. He may have some whippet in him, but we haven't seen his inner labrador. He doesn't like rain or water or being given a bath. Doesn't like temperatures below maybe 50 degrees F (10 C). He might weigh over 15 pounds. He does seem to like playing in / or with snow, but not for long. We took him with us to northwestern Illinois a few weeks ago for my mother's memorial service; the temp got down to -10 F (-23 C) or below. Like MustangMike says, just a few minutes outside and he can't keep enough paws off the ground. He is a great companion, especially for my wife.



We think Bart, of Bart's eggs..is a combo whippet/pitbull/something. MAN that boy can book it! Only faster dog I ever saw was a pure whippet frisbee dog. Bart is fast, I mean all ahead ludicrous speed fast, and a xenophobe, family and pack OK, anyone else, grrrr (we found out unfortunately). He really had more obvious whippet features and tiger stripey colorations when a pup. He is is still totally able to run down a deer, deer with a headstart.


----------



## zogger

Well, at least we didn't get skunked this winter, white dirt! Supposed to hit mid teens tonight, past three days..uhh...southern fried wuss, I get cold now. Good thing is, all the mountain gators are hibernating!


----------



## al-k

6 out this morning with 5" of snow, dog makes it out about 15' and lays down cold, I run out bare foot and grab her up buy the time i made it in my feet hurt so bad i had to lay on the floor. i know how she felt.


----------



## farmer steve

zogger said:


> Well, at least we didn't get skunked this winter, white dirt! Supposed to hit mid teens tonight, past three days..uhh...southern fried wuss, I get cold now. Good thing is, all the mountain gators are hibernating!View attachment 549320
> View attachment 549321


holy crap Zog. you got more snow than we do here. 17* here now and dropping. good scrounging weather tomorrow morning.


----------



## Philbert

My dog lays out, outside, all day in weather like this. When I offer to let her in, she just looks up at me, asking '_Why_?'

Of course, she looks like a cross between a husky and a black bear . . . .

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

About a month ago I noticed a slight clunking when going from forward to reverse in my tractor. It's a hydrostatic type tractor using a shuttle shift. Seemed to be clutch related, I abuse the crap out of my tractor and right away assumed it was the clutch. Figured I would baby it for the winter for snow removal then split it and fix in the spring. The clunking keep coming and going away. Then it seemed like it might be the rear grapple but I couldn't find anything wrong there either. Today I took the rear grapple off and installed my front mount power angle blade. Mounted it, connected the hoses and cycled the blade a few times to make sure hoses were connected right. I could hear and feel a clunk when I angled it back and forth. Sure sounded like it came from rear end. Then the light went on in my head. Jumped out and checked the rear tire rim and sure enough 4 bolts had fallen out and the 2 remaining studs were loose. Can't believe that wasn't the 1st thing I checked. When I told my wife she gave me crap and said " what is it you always tell everyone" "check the easy things 1st". Have to head to the Kubota dealer tomorrow and get new ones. I sure hope it is the issue. Bottom line fellas when you get old don't forget to check your nuts.


----------



## cantoo

Forgot the blade pic.


----------



## WoodTick007

cantoo said:


> About a month ago I noticed a slight clunking when going from forward to reverse in my tractor. It's a hydrostatic type tractor using a shuttle shift. Seemed to be clutch related, I abuse the crap out of my tractor and right away assumed it was the clutch. Figured I would baby it for the winter for snow removal then split it and fix in the spring. The clunking keep coming and going away. Then it seemed like it might be the rear grapple but I couldn't find anything wrong there either. Today I took the rear grapple off and installed my front mount power angle blade. Mounted it, connected the hoses and cycled the blade a few times to make sure hoses were connected right. I could hear and feel a clunk when I angled it back and forth. Sure sounded like it came from rear end. Then the light went on in my head. Jumped out and checked the rear tire rim and sure enough 4 bolts had fallen out and the 2 remaining studs were loose. Can't believe that wasn't the 1st thing I checked. When I told my wife she gave me crap and said " what is it you always tell everyone" "check the easy things 1st". Have to head to the Kubota dealer tomorrow and get new ones. I sure hope it is the issue. Bottom line fellas when you get old don't forget to check your nuts.
> View attachment 549340


Well. . . that's not good. Looks like were gonna have to make you fillout a Tractor pre and post use check list. . . lol 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> About a month ago I noticed a slight clunking when going from forward to reverse in my tractor. It's a hydrostatic type tractor using a shuttle shift. Seemed to be clutch related, I abuse the crap out of my tractor and right away assumed it was the clutch. Figured I would baby it for the winter for snow removal then split it and fix in the spring. The clunking keep coming and going away. Then it seemed like it might be the rear grapple but I couldn't find anything wrong there either. Today I took the rear grapple off and installed my front mount power angle blade. Mounted it, connected the hoses and cycled the blade a few times to make sure hoses were connected right. I could hear and feel a clunk when I angled it back and forth. Sure sounded like it came from rear end. Then the light went on in my head. Jumped out and checked the rear tire rim and sure enough 4 bolts had fallen out and the 2 remaining studs were loose. Can't believe that wasn't the 1st thing I checked. When I told my wife she gave me crap and said " what is it you always tell everyone" "check the easy things 1st". Have to head to the Kubota dealer tomorrow and get new ones. I sure hope it is the issue. Bottom line fellas when you get old don't forget to check your nuts.
> View attachment 549340


Lucky!

I had lug bolts on my truck work loose one time and thought my bearings were bad. Pulled the hubcap off and three broken studs and bolts fell out.


----------



## CaseyForrest

cantoo said:


> About a month ago I noticed a slight clunking when going from forward to reverse in my tractor. It's a hydrostatic type tractor using a shuttle shift. Seemed to be clutch related, I abuse the crap out of my tractor and right away assumed it was the clutch. Figured I would baby it for the winter for snow removal then split it and fix in the spring. The clunking keep coming and going away. Then it seemed like it might be the rear grapple but I couldn't find anything wrong there either. Today I took the rear grapple off and installed my front mount power angle blade. Mounted it, connected the hoses and cycled the blade a few times to make sure hoses were connected right. I could hear and feel a clunk when I angled it back and forth. Sure sounded like it came from rear end. Then the light went on in my head. Jumped out and checked the rear tire rim and sure enough 4 bolts had fallen out and the 2 remaining studs were loose. Can't believe that wasn't the 1st thing I checked. When I told my wife she gave me crap and said " what is it you always tell everyone" "check the easy things 1st". Have to head to the Kubota dealer tomorrow and get new ones. I sure hope it is the issue. Bottom line fellas when you get old don't forget to check your nuts.
> View attachment 549340



The only time I had the wheels of my Kubota was to swap out the R4's with turf tires. Took them off again yesterday to install spacers so I can chain up the tires and was surprised to notice how loose the 4 bolts and 2 nuts were. One side I could tell there was movement between the wheel and the axle.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> holy crap Zog. you got more snow than we do here. 17* here now and dropping. good scrounging weather tomorrow morning.


Everything is loaded but the saws .
Keeping them warm till morning lol
I may not start till 9 let it warm up some will have pics tomorrow night


----------



## cantoo

The worse part is that this has happened before, the bolts were loose when I bought the tractor years ago. My wife is a bus driver and she said the same thing " should have done your circle check". This is the 1st time the tractor has been in the shop in awhile so I was going over other stuff too and still never checked the rim nuts. Think I might lock tite them this time. Says to be torqued to 160 lbs.


----------



## MustangMike

Linus is 60 lbs of solid muscle, fast as heck, and you don't want to play wrestle with him (he sways his head back and forth like a furious Alligator). But the has very short hair, does not shed, and is pretty much bald underneath.

Usually a very good natured dog, but when he got a hold of that Raccoon, he showed what he is capable of doing! It was almost scary!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Linus is 60 lbs of solid muscle, fast as heck, and you don't want to play wrestle with him (he sways his head back and forth like a furious Alligator). But the has very short hair, does not shed, and is pretty much bald underneath.
> 
> Usually a very good natured dog, but when he got a hold of that Raccoon, he showed what he is capable of doing! It was almost scary!


That's a good looking dog sir. They sure can flip a switch if the need arises.
mine are usually like this we have 3 small dogs in the house also that there perfectly fine with. My male on the right brought me a fox one night let him out he bolted for the wind break all I heard was yip yip yelp and he came out swingin that fox like a rope toy. We had chickens and Guinea at the time so didn't really upset me when he dropped it at my feet.


----------



## James Miller

A little ash I picked up awhile back.


----------



## Logger nate

Might have to let the fire go out 70* warmer today than 2 days ago, 40* and rain today.


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> That's a good looking dog sir. They sure can flip a switch if the need arises.View attachment 549445
> mine are usually like this we have 3 small dogs in the house also that there perfectly fine with. My male on the right brought me a fox one night let him out he bolted for the wind break all I heard was yip yip yelp and he came out swingin that fox like a rope toy. We had chickens and Guinea at the time so didn't really upset me when he dropped it at my feet.


Only thing my little dogs will catch is a squeaky toy


----------



## James Miller

muddstopper said:


> Only thing my little dogs will catch is a squeaky toy



This is the fox slayer he's Pit/Canecorso mix. About 65-70 pounds. The mutant pomapoo we have will go head first down a ground hog hole and pull them out by there face.


----------



## WoodTick007

MustangMike said:


> Linus is 60 lbs of solid muscle, fast as heck, and you don't want to play wrestle with him (he sways his head back and forth like a furious Alligator). But the has very short hair, does not shed, and is pretty much bald underneath.
> 
> Usually a very good natured dog, but when he got a hold of that Raccoon, he showed what he is capable of doing! It was almost scary!


I am not a dog person. . .what kinda dog is that? A giant Shitzu? He looks is very handsome. . .almost stately in that picture.
When we were kids we had a brittney spaniel. . .that dog would not only eat the cats turds he would eat his own. . . we would look out in the yard and there was good ole kirby scarfing down his own BM.

Sorry, but I felt that tidbit of information would bring added value to the Arboristsite.
I can honestly say I never liked that dog....

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

WoodTick007 said:


> I am not a dog person. . .what kinda dog is that? A giant Shitzu? He looks is very handsome. . .almost stately in that picture.
> When we were kids we had a brittney spaniel. . .that dog would not only eat the cats turds he would eat his own. . . we would look out in the yard and there was good ole kirby scarfing down his own BM.
> 
> Sorry, but I felt that tidbit of information would bring added value to the Arboristsite.
> I can honestly say I never liked that dog....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Our neigbors had a dog that would do that. I always joked that he was a "self cleaning" dog. And I mean he would literally wolf down his own turds the minute they hit the ground. It was gross to think about but pretty comical to watch a few times.


----------



## MustangMike

WoodTick007 said:


> I am not a dog person. . .what kinda dog is that? A giant Shitzu? He looks is very handsome. . .almost stately in that picture.
> When we were kids we had a brittney spaniel. . .that dog would not only eat the cats turds he would eat his own. . . we would look out in the yard and there was good ole kirby scarfing down his own BM.
> 
> Sorry, but I felt that tidbit of information would bring added value to the Arboristsite.
> I can honestly say I never liked that dog....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



We had him DNA tested, and the results were a little surprising.

He is primarily Boxer & Pit (no surprise there), but he also has Australian Shepard (where is the hair), Great Dane, and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever!

He is very handsome (with his golden eyes), very muscular, and very sleek. He is good natured, but not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Lucy (50 lbs) is the dominant one. Sometime Lucy will come over for you to pet her, then Linus will come over and squeeze in between. Lucy, unfazed, will run off a get a toy and start playing with it. Linus will then want the toy, which Lucy let's him take, then she will come back to resume being pet!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We had him DNA tested, and the results were a little surprising.
> 
> He is primarily Boxer & Pit (no surprise there), but he also has Australian Shepard (where is the hair), Great Dane, and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever!
> 
> He is very handsome (with his golden eyes), very muscular, and very sleek. He is good natured, but not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Lucy (50 lbs) is the dominant one. Sometime Lucy will come over for you to pet her, then Linus will come over and squeeze in between. Lucy, unfazed, will run off a get a toy and start playing with it. Linus will then want the toy, which Lucy let's him take, then she will come back to resume being pet!


That is pretty funny that she has him figured out.

Didn't know they did DNA tests for dogs. I recently did one through ancestry.com and my main bloodlines were mostly not much of a surprise but one was significantly less than expected and the trace bloodlines were totally unexpected.


----------



## MustangMike

Lucy's DNA results were also a bit surprising. She is Pit, Newfoundland and Bull Terrier. (We thought she had Boston Terrier).

You would think Lucy got nothing from the Newfoundland but her color (she certainly did not get the size or fur), but she loves to swim, and steers with her tail. These characteristics were no doubt inherited from that breed. (They use Newfoundlands for water rescue).

Linus likely inherited his running speed and his great nose from the Duck Tolling Retriever, they use them for ski rescue, but he did not inherit their warm coat. Their nose is so good they find buried skiers no problem!


----------



## Philbert

I've always been a little skeptical of the DNA testing for dogs - a few years back someone did a test where they sent samples to 3 different laboratories and got 3 different analyses. Might be more accurate now, but we're keeping the dog anyway, and she has been spayed, so not sure how important it is to have a named breed or mix.

People ask and I tell them she's an '_I Don't Know_', or a '_Good Dog_'. People like to guess, so afterwards I go on-line and look up all these species that I never heard of to compare photos.

A family friend is involved in dog rescue and fostering - every dog she has is listed as a '_Sweet Girl_' or a '_Sweet Boy_'. Might be new breeds?

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Pretty sure my dog is a 100% laplander.
Actually there are two dogs in that, Loki is on my sons lap and Burt is that black fuzzy spot to the left of the basket. He is coal black and very hard to see at night. Probably weigh about 15lbs apiece.


----------



## muddstopper

Another pic of the guard dogs.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Lucy's DNA results were also a bit surprising. She is Pit, Newfoundland and Bull Terrier. (We thought she had Boston Terrier).
> 
> You would think Lucy got nothing from the Newfoundland but her color (she certainly did not get the size or fur), but she loves to swim, and steers with her tail. These characteristics were no doubt inherited from that breed. (They use Newfoundlands for water rescue).
> 
> We had friends that had Newfy's. When they had guests over to swim they had to put the dogs in the kennel because they kept saving the swimmers, Joe.


----------



## svk

4 pages to go to hit 1000!!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

My critter getter
Ground hogs Feral cats rabbits 1 blue jay that was nuts dam bird kept dive bombing him


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

all most forgot did the small limbs and stumps
that one
was work


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> all most forgot did the small limbs and stumpsView attachment 549575
> that oneView attachment 549576
> was work


That would make a nice coffee table.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

svk said:


> That would make a nice coffee table.


I am thinking about that 
never done one tho


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> 4 pages to go to hit 1000!!


I cant believe I have been following this thread since Feb 25, 2014. dang, thats a lot of reading.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I made a table out of a maple stump just like that. I put steer casters on the bottom.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> That is pretty funny that she has him figured out.
> 
> Didn't know they did DNA tests for dogs. I recently did one through ancestry.com and my main bloodlines were mostly not much of a surprise but one was significantly less than expected and the trace bloodlines were totally unexpected.


Svk is part alder retriever, part birch hound!


----------



## dancan

I hope wudpirat checks back in, Clint best stop by as well. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> I've always been a little skeptical of the DNA testing for dogs - a few years back someone did a test where they sent samples to 3 different laboratories and got 3 different analyses. Might be more accurate now, but we're keeping the dog anyway, and she has been spayed, so not sure how important it is to have a named breed or mix.
> 
> People ask and I tell them she's an '_I Don't Know_', or a '_Good Dog_'. People like to guess, so afterwards I go on-line and look up all these species that I never heard of to compare photos.
> 
> A family friend is involved in dog rescue and fostering - every dog she has is listed as a '_Sweet Girl_' or a '_Sweet Boy_'. Might be new breeds?
> 
> Philbert



Sounds like you've got a Bitza.


----------



## Plowboy83

Here a pic of one of my muts he's a hell of a coyote killer and hog dog. He is a nice dog until my girls are around. He's 112 lbs and runs over 30 mph


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, that is big, he is a nice looking pup! They got an English Mastiff next door that is 175! Usually the bigger the dog, the friendlier they are, but not always!


----------



## James Miller

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 549622
> 
> 
> Here a pic of one of my muts he's a hell of a coyote killer and hog dog. He is a nice dog until my girls are around. He's 112 lbs and runs over 30 mph


They told me the was a chance deisle would make 90-100 pounds sead they got different sized dogs with the corso pit cross breeding. Depends on which dogs they breed at that time.


----------



## Plowboy83

He's a big baby around me but if it is just the wife and kids home he's a different dog he won't even let me wrestle with the kiddos for very long he is a lot more protective than the last American bulldog I had


----------



## James Miller

Some locust I got while taking my daughter to pre school. Home owner sead  his saw only had a 14" bar and wouldn't do it. 590 made short work of it.
truck load of oak from another scrounge.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 549678
> Some locust I got while taking my daughter to pre school. Home owner sead his saw only had a 14" bar and wouldn't do it. 590 made short work of it.View attachment 549679
> truck load of oak from another scrounge.



Pre-school run scrounge! That's best practice right there.


----------



## rarefish383

When my cousin sold his business to his Brother In Law, part of the deal was a load of firewood every year, and a crew of men and at least one climber for a day, every year. Here's his load of wood. He doesn't care about length. I'm real particular about mine, every piece measured. He was happy, I'd pass, even for free. Wouldn't be able to make nice long racks, Joe.


----------



## svk

14 above now. Low of -27 on Thursday and heat wave coming on on Friday with a low of -8. I guess -27 and -8 are better than two days of -23 which was what was previously forecasted lol.


----------



## svk

81 posts left until we crack 1000 pages!


----------



## cantoo

Raining out here right now and the roads are slick. I moved a ton of snow today to help the melt because it's going to turn cold again and it would be a mess. I took the grapple off because working in the bush will be done now until we get another melt. We had 2 days of high winds and snow so there are big drifts everywhere that are going to be hard as rock. I might start cutting up the ash limbwood into 48" lengths and stack it in the wood crates for the OWB. Or I might just take a rest and get a couple of things off the honey do it or else list. Never know when you might want to be on her good side. I left a phamplet on the kitchen table. 
I haven't told her that the clutch is fine now, it was just the rim bolts.


----------



## dancan

It was -27 F at 6 am an hour from here , it's 28 F there now , gonna be 48 by Friday .


----------



## abbott295

Knowing some of the things I know about livestock breeding, there is probably no breed, livestock or dog, that is 100% "pure". Breeds are created usually by crossing different breeds to start with, and then selecting for, and trying to concentrate the traits that are desired. So if a Whippet is a small greyhound, a "purebred" Whippet should come back as having a lot of greyhound DNA in it. 

Another thing is that sometimes a breeder will use something in his program that isn't "pure", (Wink, wink, nudge, nudge) but has some of the desired traits, to speed up the process of getting his product to look or perform as desired. 

A third thing is that the DNA of your dog has to be compared to some standard DNA from the various breeds to say it matches this or that. Three different laboratories could have used three different sources for their standardized DNA. With the variation that exists in breeds, they probably each have different standards for what labrador DNA , for example, looks like. Those smaller percentages may be part of the make-up of one of the breeds. Depending how far back a breeder introduced something into his line, that smaller percentage could be fairly large. 

A Heinz 57 dog, not being selected for certain traits, often at the expense of some other desirable traits, is often smarter, better natured and healthier than many purebreds. Stirring up the gene pool is often a good thing.


----------



## Tenderfoot

abbott295 said:


> Knowing some of the things I know about livestock breeding, there is probably no breed, livestock or dog, that is 100% "pure". Breeds are created usually by crossing different breeds to start with, and then selecting for, and trying to concentrate the traits that are desired. So if a Whippet is a small greyhound, a "purebred" Whippet should come back as having a lot of greyhound DNA in it.
> 
> Another thing is that sometimes a breeder will use something in his program that isn't "pure", (Wink, wink, nudge, nudge) but has some of the desired traits, to speed up the process of getting his product to look or perform as desired.
> 
> A third thing is that the DNA of your dog has to be compared to some standard DNA from the various breeds to say it matches this or that. Three different laboratories could have used three different sources for their standardized DNA. With the variation that exists in breeds, they probably each have different standards for what labrador DNA , for example, looks like. Those smaller percentages may be part of the make-up of one of the breeds. Depending how far back a breeder introduced something into his line, that smaller percentage could be fairly large.
> 
> A Heinz 57 dog, not being selected for certain traits, often at the expense of some other desirable traits, is often smarter, better natured and healthier than many purebreds. Stirring up the gene pool is often a good thing.


Thats why I like my Oops puppies. The mixed ones or ones not from a special snowflake blood line seem to have better personalities. Or maybe its the ones raising them. This one is always happy to play and make everyone smile. Always wagging and wiggling.


----------



## WoodTick007

cantoo said:


> Raining out here right now and the roads are slick. I moved a ton of snow today to help the melt because it's going to turn cold again and it would be a mess. I took the grapple off because working in the bush will be done now until we get another melt. We had 2 days of high winds and snow so there are big drifts everywhere that are going to be hard as rock. I might start cutting up the ash limbwood into 48" lengths and stack it in the wood crates for the OWB. Or I might just take a rest and get a couple of things off the honey do it or else list. Never know when you might want to be on her good side. I left a phamplet on the kitchen table. View attachment 549851
> I haven't told her that the clutch is fine now, it was just the rim bolts.


Could always "re allocate" the "broken clutch" funds to a new firearm. . . can never have enough of them...lol 
Just putting it out their. . . [emoji15] 


James Miller said:


> They told me the was a chance deisle would make 90-100 pounds sead they got different sized dogs with the corso pit cross breeding. Depends on which dogs they breed at that time.





rarefish383 said:


> When my cousin sold his business to his Brother In Law, part of the deal was a load of firewood every year, and a crew of men and at least one climber for a day, every year. Here's his load of wood. He doesn't care about length. I'm real particular about mine, every piece measured. He was happy, I'd pass, even for free. Wouldn't be able to make nice long racks, Joe.




Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardpan

abbott295 said:


> Knowing some of the things I know about livestock breeding, there is probably no breed, livestock or dog, that is 100% "pure". Breeds are created usually by crossing different breeds to start with, and then selecting for, and trying to concentrate the traits that are desired. So if a Whippet is a small greyhound, a "purebred" Whippet should come back as having a lot of greyhound DNA in it.
> 
> Another thing is that sometimes a breeder will use something in his program that isn't "pure", (Wink, wink, nudge, nudge) but has some of the desired traits, to speed up the process of getting his product to look or perform as desired.
> 
> A third thing is that the DNA of your dog has to be compared to some standard DNA from the various breeds to say it matches this or that. Three different laboratories could have used three different sources for their standardized DNA. With the variation that exists in breeds, they probably each have different standards for what labrador DNA , for example, looks like. Those smaller percentages may be part of the make-up of one of the breeds. Depending how far back a breeder introduced something into his line, that smaller percentage could be fairly large.
> 
> A Heinz 57 dog, not being selected for certain traits, often at the expense of some other desirable traits, is often smarter, better natured and healthier than many purebreds. Stirring up the gene pool is often a good thing.



Thanks. That is real interesting. I have seen the Heinz 57 (mutts) qualities shine many times. Some breeds have been ruined by breeding for show. Irish Setters comes to mind. I do confess though that I thoroughly have enjoyed my so called pure bred Golden Retrievers.


----------



## dancan

I wonder if cantoo managed to scrounge a TLB L45 out of some loose and missing lugnuts ?


----------



## cantoo

Woodtick, my gun cabinet is already overflowing and other than shooting at a fox last year I haven't shoot any in 3 or 4 years. Pretty sure it's a real strong No on any new tractor purchase anyway. And a lot more snow than I expected melted during the rain so sounds like the bush is going to get a visit this weekend. We're expecting rain turning to freezing rain so that usually means firewood on the lawn. Pics from a couple of years ago.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, I decided to live to fight another day. The tractor seems fine and I'm sure there is something at a sale coming up soon that I will just have to have.


----------



## mtnwkr

Its been months since I ran my saws. I was really hoping this winter weather would bring down more free trees. Nothing on Craigslist 'free' section for a while. 

My pooch..


----------



## MustangMike

Tax Season is only 3 weeks away, but another one of the local tree guys decided he wanted me to fix a few of his saws.There are more, this is just the first batch, 6 - MS 460s, 2 - 066s. One 460 is crushed beyond repair, and is just a parts saw. I got one of them running today, but it won't oil, even after I installed the oiler from the crushed saw ... AAAAGGGGHHHH!!! Sometimes, it is not fun!

FYI, none of the 460s have burned pistons ... I'm shocked!


----------



## ReggieT

Well another scrounging adventure fueled by my wife's love for the attributes of black locust: "Burns Hot & Burns Long!"l
No pun intended. lol
This load may look paltry, but this stuff was heavy as lead!!
PURE GRAVY!!--laying innocently on the banks of one of our favorite State Parks!

So far my record on black locust burn times in our traditional fireplace is about 6 hours!
I'm still in awe of black locust & osage orange...I love osage as well...all except the "Fireworks Show."


----------



## MustangMike

People also have to be careful with Black Cherry if they have a fire place, it can really pop!


----------



## svk

Norway and jack pine are poppers too. Those pitch pockets explode and launch coals several feet!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had to put a fireplace screen in front of my firepit over the summer. Some of the kiln dried pallet wood I was burning would launch coals into my lap.


----------



## cantoo

Well the rain quit before it got cold so no close to the house firewood. Set a house in Collingwood today and just got home awhile ago. Loggers are cutting just down the road from me. Local cash crop farmer has them do all his farms on a pretty regular basis. I know I could get all the wood I want for next to nothing from them as they usually just let the tops rot. One of those deals that would be great but I already have my hands full right close to home so best not to ask as I would just work myself to death for firewood that I can't seem to sell. There sure is a big pile of logs there and they have been hauling them away steady too.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I had to put a fireplace screen in front of my firepit over the summer. Some of the kiln dried pallet wood I was burning would launch coals into my lap.


I had one from the firepit go down the neck of my shirt. Still have the scar on my stomach and it burned a hole through the shirt too. Luckily it was only a pea sized ember!


----------



## svk

It's down to -10 with 25 mph gusts. I don't really care what windchill factor that is because it is too cold to mess with. Cancelled tonight's cutting to wait for another day.


----------



## Plowboy83

It's been raining here everyday for the last week and a half. I think we are done for the next 5 days. I hope it drys out by Saturday so I can get back to cutting got about 30 more trees to get down along side a field


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> It's down to -10 with 25 mph gusts. I don't really care what windchill factor that is because it is too cold to mess with. Cancelled tonight's cutting to wait for another day.


steve, it's so danged cold I didn't even feel like venturing out 3 miles to the heated 8x16 fish house... it can wait ! at least the holes wont freeze over.... lol


----------



## svk

The wind died down some and it is a cold and clear -15. Beautiful drive to and from town tonight with the huge moon.


----------



## svk

Forgot to mention @chucker.

Pulled out a few of those worn out bars you gave me to do a little "art" project. Will post up when I am done.


----------



## svk

I spy with my little eyes...a black ash scrounge.


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> I spy with my little eyes...a black ash scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 550420


lol that's a good one


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Norway and jack pine are poppers too. Those pitch pockets explode and launch coals several feet!


Pitch Pockets...hmm...so that's what fuels this onslaught...
Osage seems to be more fireworks, yet locust seems launch further ammo!


----------



## benp

ReggieT said:


> Pitch Pockets...hmm...so that's what fuels this onslaught...
> Osage seems to be more fireworks, yet locust seems launch further ammo!



I would love to have a log truck loaded with Hedge Apple pull into the yard.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Well the rain quit before it got cold so no close to the house firewood. Set a house in Collingwood today and just got home awhile ago. Loggers are cutting just down the road from me. Local cash crop farmer has them do all his farms on a pretty regular basis. I know I could get all the wood I want for next to nothing from them as they usually just let the tops rot. One of those deals that would be great but I already have my hands full right close to home so best not to ask as I would just work myself to death for firewood that I can't seem to sell. There sure is a big pile of logs there and they have been hauling them away steady too.


Seems like everyone is doing firewood this year. I think a lot of logging is happening because people want to cut the ash before it's too late. Whatever the reason, I had a hard time selling last year so this year I'm going to scrounge for myself and go fishing!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Tons of ash everywhere...


----------



## svk

No sawing today.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> No sawing today.
> 
> View attachment 550507



I cant like that post. You have fun with that. 42* here and I have a small fire going. Just got the mail in a t-shirt.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> I cant like that post. You have fun with that. 42* here and I have a small fire going. Just got the mail in a t-shirt.


It's already up to -10. Heat wave!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> No sawing today.
> 
> View attachment 550507



It was -31 when I got up at 0400. -40 around 0730.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Yeah, was 4 degrees and windy on Monday. I had to go out to the chicken pen and reach bare-handed into their bucket to re-situate the deicer. The walk back to the house HURT. Then it was 50 degrees yesterday, and rained buckets. Now we're back to 30, but sunny and no wind. I wish ma nature would make up her mind.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> No sawing today.
> 
> View attachment 550507



Why's that? Saw won't start?


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I had one from the firepit go down the neck of my shirt. Still have the scar on my stomach and it burned a hole through the shirt too. Luckily it was only a pea sized ember!



A sober man would have just hopped up and let it fall on through. LOL. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> A sober man would have just hopped up and let it fall on through. LOL. Don't ask me how I know that.


LOL was sitting there with the fam, didn't even have a beer!


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Why's that? Saw won't start?


Saw starts. Operator doesn't LOL


----------



## hardpan

If you say so.
Seriously, I kind of like to throw a little sassafras on the camp fire. That popping and jumping kind of keeps people awake and active.


----------



## cantoo

I had plans to go to the bush today but wimped out on the cutting wood part. Went back to the bush and back bladed the trail so I could get to the bush. Took the rear blade off and put the rear grapple back on. I was pretty much frozen at that point so I decided it was still going to be too cold tomorrow so I loaded the log trailer onto my car hauler and will go to work in the morning and do some more welding improvements on it. I might go to the bush Sunday just to keep my man card. - 11 C (12 F) overnight tonight.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> It's already up to -10. Heat wave!



A tropical heat wave? Gotta toss in the grumpy old men reference. I love the 20-30 below weather, but right near -40ºF? Dannnngg....I suppose the only difference is you're snot freezes a micro second sooner, just something about that frozen face feel, and then walking into a toasty house with a fire going. Some people don't know what they're missin..


----------



## svk

I should've thrown a pot of boiling water in the air this morning. Cool to watch.


----------



## benp

The dog bailed up to the door when we were going out.

I opened the door, he got a lungful of subzero, and he did a pump the brakes hard no. 

Hooked my foot under his butt and flipped him out.

Went over like a turd in the punch bowl. 

He still isn't speaking to me.


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> I should've thrown a pot of boiling water in the air this morning. Cool to watch.


Wish you could get a video of you doing that


----------



## muddstopper

Must of been close to 70f today. Fire is out in the stove, cleaned out all the ashes. Did a little painting, didnt even look at the saws.

6 more post to1000 pages


----------



## SeMoTony

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Yeah, was 4 degrees and windy on Monday. I had to go out to the chicken pen and reach bare-handed into their bucket to re-situate the deicer. The walk back to the house HURT. Then it was 50 degrees yesterday, and rained buckets. Now we're back to 30, but sunny and no wind. I wish ma nature would make up her mind.


May be why she is referred to in the female form lotta more emotional less stable


----------



## ReggieT

muddstopper said:


> Must of been close to 70f today. Fire is out in the stove, cleaned out all the ashes. Did a little painting, didnt even look at the saws.
> 
> 6 more post to1000 pages


Short sleeves today around 75 degree's...
My once lush winter rye is getting brown!!!!


----------



## square1

Yeah, can't seem to hit the weather right very often this winter.
It's either too windy so I just clean up downed stuff & take pictures




muddy, but hey, at least it's not windy!



or ice


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> LOL was sitting there with the fam, didn't even have a beer!



How do you have a camp fire/bon fire without beer?!? I am seriously confused.


----------



## MustangMike

Was very nice here temp wise yesterday, mid day, then it started getting colder. 20 F this am, but clear.


----------



## PSUplowboy

More church cleanup. Freezing rain here.



Time for some breakfast buckwheat cakes.


----------



## hardpan

nomad_archer said:


> How do you have a camp fire/bon fire without beer?!? I am seriously confused.



Uh Huh. You're on to him also.


----------



## JustJeff

Went to Canadian Tire this morning and held a chainsaw. Made braaap braaap noises in my head.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Must of been close to 70f today. Fire is out in the stove, cleaned out all the ashes. Did a little painting, didnt even look at the saws.
> 
> 6 more post to1000 pages


My uncle posted a picture of the thermometer at 69. Sounds nice!


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> How do you have a camp fire/bon fire without beer?!? I am seriously confused.


Sometimes with 5 kids you need to be sober to play zone defense.


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Wish you could get a video of you doing that


I'll get one if I can. Otherwise google it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> Yeah, can't seem to hit the weather right very often this winter.
> It's either too windy so I just clean up downed stuff & take pictures
> 
> View attachment 550695
> 
> 
> muddy, but hey, at least it's not windy!
> View attachment 550699
> 
> 
> or ice
> View attachment 550700


That's a lot of ice!!!


----------



## svk

3


----------



## svk

2


----------



## svk

1


----------



## svk

Boom


----------



## svk

Learning how to count. Sorry.

Boom now! 1000 pages!!!


----------



## Hoosk

Is it scrounging...never mind, of course it is! Not 1, but 3 dead falls on my fence this morning. Who puts a fence in the woods anyway?


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I gotta get in on the 1000th page. Not a scrounge, but I got some wood delivered on Friday. I guess i scrounged it off Craigslist. Does that count? 


12 cords of oak. Mostly white with a little red. Trucker was worried about getting stuck, so he put them on the ditch. Hopefully it won't be too much of a PITA getting them out.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> I gotta get in on the 1000th page. Not a scrounge, but I got some wood delivered on Friday. I guess i scrounged it off Craigslist. Does that count? View attachment 550816
> 
> 
> 12 cords of oak. Mostly white with a little red. Trucker was worried about getting stuck, so he put them on the ditch. Hopefully it won't be too much of a PITA getting them out.


Looks like we need to have a GTG at your place and get that all bucked up. 

I just got new chains made up for my "new" 6-10. Need to give her a try.

Unfortunately weather and snow prevented me from getting into the hunting cabin to retrieve the S2800 for you.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Looks like we need to have a GTG at your place and get that all bucked up.
> 
> I just got new chains made up for my "new" 6-10. Need to give her a try.
> 
> Unfortunately weather and snow prevented me from getting into the hunting cabin to retrieve the S2800 for you.




A GTG sounds great!! No worries on the S2800. That shouldn't stop us from meeting up. I've never run a 6-10. I'll be working on that pile for a couple weeks I figure. Would love company. 


Edited to add: I got plenty of coffee, tea, beer, 40:1 etc.


----------



## square1

In b4 1001!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.




Thank you @mainewoods for one of the bests threads on AS.
scrounge on men.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Thank you @mainewoods for one of the bests threads on AS.
> scrounge on men.


The best.


----------



## dancan

Here's a good video for page 1000 .
Shows some nice wood heaters and why they cut wood shorter on the other side of the pond .
72 in the house on scrounged up spruce 12 outside with a breeze sucking it down to -2 
Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## cantoo

I decided to skip working on the log wagon today and went back to the bush. Had a somewhat productive day when it came to getting home down and hauled to the landing. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get much home tomorrow though. The fields are still soft from all the rain we had and the snow drifts are like sugar. 1st pic is the old landing and the 2nd pic is the new landing.


----------



## cantoo

I also decided to do a mod on my 440. The saw is getting too heavy for me so I decided to do a chain cover mod and remove some weight. Likely should have just used a grinder to do it but I thought that's the wimp way out. I picked Ash sisters to do the mod work. The branches were intertwined good so I figured when I cut the 1st one that it would jam the bar then swivel as it fell and land right on the chain side cover and break off just enough weight to make the saw lighter to handle. I even missed the face cut on purpose so it would swivel more. It went just as I figured I'm sure the saw is going to be much better to use. You can see where the bar jammed on the left side. I cut the other sister down and it went perfect. The 2nd one was a heavy leaner, I wish I had did a bore cut on them both. Normally I would have just cut it down low as one tree but there was just too many other trees that they would hang up on. Maybe should have removed the other trees 1st and left these until the last.


----------



## svk

Yikes!


----------



## woodchip rookie

In that vid with the old stoves....they must burn ALOT of wood...


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> The best.


Yes sir!


----------



## benp

farmer steve said:


> Thank you @mainewoods for one of the bests threads on AS.
> scrounge on men.



Ditto. 

Best damn thread here. 

Thanks Clint


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Good haul today....


----------



## MustangMike

Not yet, you did not do it!


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> I also decided to do a mod on my 440. The saw is getting too heavy for me so I decided to do a chain cover mod and remove some weight. Likely should have just used a grinder to do it but I thought that's the wimp way out. I picked Ash sisters to do the mod work. The branches were intertwined good so I figured when I cut the 1st one that it would jam the bar then swivel as it fell and land right on the chain side cover and break off just enough weight to make the saw lighter to handle. I even missed the face cut on purpose so it would swivel more. It went just as I figured I'm sure the saw is going to be much better to use. You can see where the bar jammed on the left side. I cut the other sister down and it went perfect. The 2nd one was a heavy leaner, I wish I had did a bore cut on them both. Normally I would have just cut it down low as one tree but there was just too many other trees that they would hang up on. Maybe should have removed the other trees 1st and left these until the last.
> View attachment 550866
> View attachment 550870
> View attachment 550872



I just repaired one that was much worse than that, missing about a third of it.

Used Aluminum flashing and Loctite PL Premium. Bet it will be stronger than new. Fold the bottom over, and cover it with stuff, so no sharp edges.


----------



## MustangMike

Those horses are Beautiful!!!


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> In that vid with the old stoves....they must burn ALOT of wood...


The tile heaters only needed 2 firings a day , big thermal mass .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## woodchip rookie

I was thinkin about that after I saw it. I need a big load of brick from craigslist...


----------



## cantoo

Told the wife the saw is wrecked, going to have to buy a new one. Damn shame a nice saw like that. Pretty sure she doesn't believe me though. I likely have 3 or 4 saws in the barn that I never use with the same cover on them. I'm just going to buy a new cover, I don't spend much at the local shop and he's a good guy. Schmidt's in Bluevale.


----------



## Plowboy83

I found a new tree to cut up tomorrow another eucalyptus tree. I think there should be around 2 and a half cord in it. Around 3 ft at the base should be fun trying not to drop it on the module builders all the weight it on that side


----------



## MustangMike

If it is near buildings, tie it, 180 degrees away from where you absolutely don't want it to go!


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> I was thinkin about that after I saw it. I need a big load of brick from craigslist...



My Dad once told me, when he was growing up, they would take the bricks off the pot bellied stove (it was in NYC, I believe fueled by coal) and line their beds with them so they would stay warm long enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Khntr85

Ok remembered to take pics this time..... a crab apple tree fell over in a local ladies yard, told her $50 I clean it up......I didn't even use 1-tank of gas in the 024 and in 1-hour I was done and heading home......I used the 024 I just bought few weeks ago as a non- runner....I put an AV mount on her and went threw the carb, runs great now!!!!

Well I believe this red-lever 024 is never leaving me now, I really like it, runs great and has good power.....one thing is for sure these older saws have NO PROBLEMS oiling the bar LOL...

Oh and yes my work bench is a mess.... I used to just rebuild saws whenever someone answered my non-runner CL ad.....well things have changed for the better....I met an extremely cool local guy that sells me all the saws I want....I even just got a ms660 to rebuild, and it ain't in that bad shape, I am so excited to completely rebuild it.... I will be keeping it forever, so all new parts are goin in her!!!!


----------



## tpence2177

Got about a half of truckload full of white oak hauled to the splitting area yesterday. Mostly was hauling branches and tops to the curb. Thought about burning it but I've had around 100 foot of curb covered in branches and tops this summer that the city hauled away no problem so I'll let them deal with it. I was expecting them to send me a bill but they never did. Since we are still in a pretty severe drought I'm sure they would rather haul stuff off than people burn right now anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> My Dad once told me, when he was growing up, they would take the bricks off the pot bellied stove (it was in NYC, I believe fueled by coal) and line their beds with them so they would stay warm long enough to go to sleep.


the amish,,with horse and buggy, would do he same,, with rocks inside a hinged tin box,, and put their feet on that going down the road.......I have a fancy one of them.........


----------



## cantoo

Got 5 smallish loads home but had to leave 1 load in the bush. Tried to get at it while it was still cold but forgot about the sun hitting the south side of the hills 1st. I really hate unfrozen mud.


----------



## chucker

! "now that really stuck's".... ? gee, I thunk I just invented a new word..... lol


----------



## dancan

I had a few hours to kill this afternoon so I went to the houselot that I cleared , there's still a bit of wood left so I fired up the 1020 
I picked up the last of the hardwood and a few short pieces of spruce .







I was also going to drag some of that dead spruce that was on top of the pile that looked like it was good enough to burn .






But 1 cut told a different tale .






Oh well , next year's burning .


----------



## svk

Did you block that wagon up cantoo? Might be in for the duration otherwise.


----------



## cantoo

It took a little while but I got the wagon home and unloaded. Had a bit of a problem when I tried to jerk it using the rear grapple. Never again. And a cherry pic.


----------



## square1

The first tree I have ever chained. That split was in the area of my face cut and ran over 16' up the tree before it became invisible. Probably an 18" tree since an 18" bar wouldn't quite reach through. Rolled the wrong direction off the stump into the crotch of a nice 12" oak and hung up ~50-60' in the air. I hate to think how little $ per hour I'll make on this one  Glad I'm into firewood for the exercise and not the money


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Happy 1001 pages!

I didn't get pics, but went out and dropped 3 beetle-killed ash trees with my cousin on Saturday. We both got good (1/2 cord +) pickup loads out of them, with as much left on the ground to finish bucking and splitting next weekend.

Yesterday, I re-loaded the basement and got ready for the week. This ash passes the Dancan moisture meter test just fine:




Sorry for the improperly rotated pictures. I edited them to fix, and they're still going upside down and sideways.


----------



## MustangMike

square1 said:


> The first tree I have ever chained. That split was in the area of my face cut and ran over 16' up the tree before it became invisible. Probably an 18" tree since an 18" bar wouldn't quite reach through. Rolled the wrong direction off the stump into the crotch of a nice 12" oak and hung up ~50-60' in the air. I hate to think how little $ per hour I'll make on this one  Glad I'm into firewood for the exercise and not the money
> 
> View attachment 551252
> View attachment 551253



First, I like to use rope, not chain, and second, NEVER cut through your hinge, either pull on the rope or bang a wedge.

I like using rope and a rope winch because the rope stretches a bit, and it will pull even if no one is winching it. The trick is to have constant tension on the pull rope. Also, nice to have someone winching it when it comes down, just make sure they are always far enough back.

You don't want something to just "hold" it, you want something to "pull" it. Momentum is always your friend, nothing will stop a tree that is already going the wrong way.


----------



## square1

I guess I should have been more specific. This is the first time I wrapped a chain around a tree and used a binder to tighten it to avoid it opening up / barber chairing due to the trunk being split. EAB killed ash die from the top down, so I was counting on the top branches breaking off when they brushed against the oak limb in the path between the top of this tree and the ground. 9 times out of ten I'd have won that bet, not this time and she hung up 

These ash also rot from the roots up. I wrapped a chain around the trunk so I could use a come-a-long to roll it counter clockwise off the stump and the oak limb. When it started to roll, the split I was so concerned with above the cut became my downfall as it split below the cut under the weight of the tree. As the stump crumbled away at the spit down to the rotted area near the roots and broke off, the tree fell away from the direction it needed to go and deeper into crotch at the top of the oak. Now it was really hung up. Yay!

3 hours later it was on the landing


----------



## MustangMike

As long as you were able to do it all safely, hung up trees are no fun!


----------



## cantoo

Just what I like to see on here another Teacher. I go to the bush and do these things so other people can learn the correct way from my mistakes. I've been spending a lot of time in the bush lately so I've been having a few of those " well at least I'm getting exercise" days. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure.



square1 said:


> I guess I should have been more specific. This is the first time I wrapped a chain around a tree and used a binder to tighten it to avoid it opening up / barber chairing due to the trunk being split. EAB killed ash die from the top down, so I was counting on the top branches breaking off when they brushed against the oak limb in the path between the top of this tree and the ground. 9 times out of ten I'd have won that bet, not this time and she hung up
> 
> These ash also rot from the roots up. I wrapped a chain around the trunk so I could use a come-a-long to roll it counter clockwise off the stump and the oak limb. When it started to roll, the split I was so concerned with above the cut became my downfall as it split below the cut under the weight of the tree. As the stump crumbled away at the spit down to the rotted area near the roots and broke off, the tree fell away from the direction it needed to go and deeper into crotch at the top of the oak. Now it was really hung up. Yay!
> 
> 3 hours later it was on the landing


----------



## farmer steve

part of today's scrounge got 3 of these before things thawed out. mostly white oak but a little ash too. this was laying under the treestand that @nomad_archer shot his deer from this year.


----------



## svk

Did close to 20 miles today on dog sled. Boy I saw some primo scrounge too. Going through a network of state forest/nature research area.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Did close to 20 miles today on dog sled. Boy I saw some primo scrounge too. Going through a network of state forest/nature research area.
> 
> View attachment 551376


How freakin cool is that!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Cool, you rent that ride? Thought that stuff was mostly in Alaska!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Cool, you rent that ride? Thought that stuff was mostly in Alaska!


Have a friend who has 12 dogs plus 3 puppies. Quite a few folks in MN have dogs. Some for racing and others for experience. This fellow has pure siberians which are bigger and much more mild tempered than the Alaskan husky aka mutt race dogs which will often try to lay you open at any turn. These dogs are kid safe except for knocking them over while trying to lick their faces. He does a lot of rides at winter festivals so demands that his dogs behave themselves. 

These dogs. The ones to the rear of the sled will go 80 lbs. 



A race dog Google image. 35-45 lbs. notice build and vastly varying coloration.


----------



## square1

cantoo said:


> Just what I like to see on here another Teacher. I go to the bush and do these things so other people can learn the correct way from my mistakes. I've been spending a lot of time in the bush lately so I've been having a few of those " well at least I'm getting exercise" days. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure.


Many will tell you how grateful they to have learned from my bad example 
Ironically, as I drove home at the end of the day I distinctly thought to myself , may have even said it aloud to nobody but me "Well, that certainly was a teachable moment."


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Have a friend who has 12 dogs plus 3 puppies. Quite a few folks in MN have dogs. Some for racing and others for experience. This fellow has pure siberians which are bigger and much more mild tempered than the Alaskan husky aka mutt race dogs which will often try to lay you open at any turn. These dogs are kid safe except for knocking them over while trying to lick their faces. He does a lot of rides at winter festivals so demands that his dogs behave themselves.
> 
> These dogs. The ones to the rear of the sled will go 80 lbs.
> View attachment 551484
> 
> 
> A race dog Google image. 35-45 lbs. notice build and vastly varying coloration.
> View attachment 551485



Thanks for sharing. That is kind of a bucket list thing for me. Believe it or not it is easy to find Siberian Huskies here but they have never seen a sled. You can imagine they are a bit uncomfortable in the summer. I did not know they had a reputation for a mild temperament.


----------



## Philbert

hardpan said:


> Believe it or not it is easy to find Siberian Huskies here but they have never seen a sled.


I did some of this many years ago. In the summer, the competition sled dogs pull wheeled carts, ATVs, even old Volkswagen Beetles to train, but they can overheat quickly.

We have a number of outfitters in Northern Minnesota who offer this kind of experience, if you are seriously interested. And one of the largest sled dog races in the lower 48 coming up in a few weeks: http://www.beargrease.com/

Philbert


----------



## svk

hardpan said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is kind of a bucket list thing for me. Believe it or not it is easy to find Siberian Huskies here but they have never seen a sled. You can imagine they are a bit uncomfortable in the summer.* I did not know they had a reputation for a mild temperament*.


Just to clarify, Jack's dogs are very mild but many are not as trustworthy even if brought up in a domestic environment. However the Siberians are generally much milder than dogs bred to race.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Did close to 20 miles today on dog sled. Boy I saw some primo scrounge too. Going through a network of state forest/nature research area.
> 
> View attachment 551376



OK...wayyyyy too much fun!!!

I thought about that here, but would need flotation tires and like pontoons for mud dog sledding....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Put floaties on the dogs' legs...


----------



## zogger

MustangMike said:


> My Dad once told me, when he was growing up, they would take the bricks off the pot bellied stove (it was in NYC, I believe fueled by coal) and line their beds with them so they would stay warm long enough to go to sleep.



I did the same thing when I lived in maine. A lot better than frozen feet.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Not sure about this one. Wide dead canopy makes me nervous.


----------



## zogger

PSUplowboy said:


> Not sure about this one. Wide dead canopy makes me nervous.
> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551702



Well, beat feet when it goes, and keep looking up constantly constantly, while cutting and after cutting. We have a member here who got el kabonged from a flying dead branch after the tree hit and bounced. He caught it on his noggin, nasty, and he was videoing it when it happened.


----------



## PSUplowboy

I might have a tough time beating feet and looking up lol. Probably a good one to plunge cut and haul when the strap goes.


----------



## Plowboy83

Did a little scrounging this afternoon. The nieghboor called and wanted me to cut up a little tree branch that fell a while ago. I didn't get much but I guess it's better than nothing


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> Not sure about this one. Wide dead canopy makes me nervous.
> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551702


I recommend drilling a hole and using dynamite for the back cut. Lol.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Wood Nazi said:


> I recommend drilling a hole and using dynamite for the back cut. Lol.


Dynamite- think we just became friends. You anywhere near Peterborough?


----------



## MustangMike

PSUplowboy said:


> Not sure about this one. Wide dead canopy makes me nervous.
> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551702



Looks like a dead Elm. Wear a helmet, and get away when it starts moving.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Looks like a dead Elm. Wear a helmet, and get away when it starts moving.


Looks much like the one you and I dropped with the exception of forking higher up.

Lots of BTU's in that tree and the upper part should be durn near seasoned too.


----------



## PSUplowboy

MustangMike said:


> Looks like a dead Elm. Wear a helmet, and get away when it starts moving.



That thing was swaying when I was just checking it out. Honestly, I don't "need" it that bad, and it's on state property so I hate to hang it up. I'd be nervous setting wedges too. I drive through the state on my way to work, so I try to keep an idea on where some possible trees are. It's kinda funny-I check out stumps of trees that other folks cut before I get the chance. It looks like a couple hacks have moved in, but so far even they have passed that tree up. Being on the state, I'd have to carry it out to the road. My dander just isn't there yet!


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> Not sure about this one. Wide dead canopy makes me nervous.
> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551702





zogger said:


> Well, beat feet when it goes, and keep looking up constantly constantly, while cutting and after cutting. We have a member here who got el kabonged from a flying dead branch after the tree hit and bounced. He caught it on his noggin, nasty, and he was videoing it when it happened.


Like Mike said wear a hard hat.for me i'd take it slow and easy and maybe a few wedges. having someone along to keep an eye on it when it starts to go.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Sound advice for sure! I rarely have anybody to cut with. That tree can wait- I'm stocked up pretty decent for January.


----------



## Philbert

Those dead limbs sure look like a hazard, in addition to the compromised trunk. 

Anyway to shoot a rope over and break them off?

Might want to hire someone take it down. 

Phibert


----------



## PSUplowboy

Philbert said:


> Those dead limbs sure look like a hazard, in addition to the compromised trunk.
> 
> Anyway to shoot a rope over and break them off?
> 
> Might want to hire someone take it down.
> 
> Phibert



I'm guessing that thing is 60' tall- I don't see me getting a rope up there. No way would I pay someone- it's on state/ public ground and I don't need it that bad. I'll buy coal at 80-90 a ton first. Luckily haven't had to buy coal in 5 years. There's plenty of wood around if a person is ambitious enough. Ma nature will get it down for me - I just have to not look at it when I drive by to stay on the safe side!


----------



## Philbert

I misunderstood the situation. I thought it was a hazard tree on your property that you were trying to mitigate. 

Philbert


----------



## PSUplowboy

I figured. Yeah if it were my property- that thing would be coming down pronto before it hit my cows, fence, etc. I have a buddy that I think would be good at leading the way. I'll probably keep an eye on it - might catch some local attempting it or maybe that thing will uproot. I wonder if that trunk would make any lumber?


----------



## PSUplowboy

I could probably enlist my bull to help push it over - just set a round bale against it. All seriousness- he came close to rolling my tractor over Sunday afternoon.


----------



## MustangMike

He looks a bit Sheepish to me ... Ha Ha Ha!

Bulls are dangerous, don't see many of them any more. I would rather deal with the tree!

If I wanted that tree, I would put a ladder against it, rope it, and winch it from a good distance away. Put a little tension on it before you cut, then do your cutting but leave a hinge, then get away and pull it over.

But if you don't need it, no problem leaving it.


----------



## PSUplowboy

He's been getting an attitude over the past year. There are a fair amount of bulls around my area. Once he gets done with his business this spring, he might "meat" the grinder. I really like him, but he has given me a couple close calls. Their strength is something to see. He picked up a 4x5 bale (800lb?) on the back of the tractor like it was nothing. The tractor weighs in around 6500lb, and the rear end was looking light with that bull under the bale. I was on a hillside, and I figured my tractor was going to go over. Rolled the bale feeder over by him and he finally backed off. I've seen him put his head in that feeder with a fresh bale in it and just go with it.

I have a decent cable winch. If I decide to tackle that tree, I'll probably have a truckload of tools and chain with me. I have an outdoor stove with a 20" square door for most of my heating, so anymore I like cutting wood that doesn't need split. The overall process seems a little faster for me. Those big trees sure do make a lot of nice wood though. It'll be on my back burner.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 551856
> 
> I could probably enlist my bull to help push it over - just set a round bale against it. All seriousness- he came close to rolling my tractor over Sunday afternoon.



That's a stud of a bull for sure. Pure Belted Galoway?


----------



## PSUplowboy

kingOFgEEEks said:


> That's a stud of a bull for sure. Pure Belted Galoway?



Supposed to be (sire and dam were registered). I know he throws nice calves. Hate to get rid of him- I can usually walk up and give him a scratch.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

PSUplowboy said:


> Supposed to be (sire and dam were registered). I know he throws nice calves. Hate to get rid of him- I can usually walk up and give him a scratch.



Sounds like he's got potential. Maybe just give him more 'work', and he won't have time to cause mischief?


----------



## PSUplowboy

I pull him off when calves start dropping- so he'll be out of work till late June/ early July. He doesn't like solitary! That's when things get interesting. I put a steer feeder calf in with him last year and it actually worked out alright. Funny to see him get with the ladies after being separated! I think bulls and mischief go together.


----------



## Cowboy254

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Happy 1001 pages!
> 
> I didn't get pics, but went out and dropped 3 beetle-killed ash trees with my cousin on Saturday. We both got good (1/2 cord +) pickup loads out of them, with as much left on the ground to finish bucking and splitting next weekend.
> 
> Yesterday, I re-loaded the basement and got ready for the week. This ash passes the Dancan moisture meter test just fine:
> View attachment 551257
> View attachment 551256
> 
> 
> Sorry for the improperly rotated pictures. I edited them to fix, and they're still going upside down and sideways.



They look fine to me .


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> Dynamite- think we just became friends. You anywhere near Peterborough?


No. Owen Sound. Used to live in Lindsey though.


----------



## svk

I'm thinking some saws need to be run Sunday.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Wood Nazi said:


> No. Owen Sound. Used to live in Lindsey though.



I go to Rice Lake every summer. Ever hit that place up?


----------



## panolo

Used to have an unpredictable bull until dad broke a 2x4 over his head. He didn't like anybody messing with his ladies and we had a hefer calve where she wasn't supposed to. Had to help her out and that sucker came at us so he got smacked right between the eyes with a cut off 2x4 piece. Took about 15 steps back and watched us cross eyed for a bit. He was fine from there on out but you never left your back to him.


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> I go to Rice Lake every summer. Ever hit that place up?


Pretty good bass fishing from what I remember. Kawarthas is a tough spot to beat. Used to go to the bars in Peterborough to try to hit on the nursing students. Lol. Never had much luck there. I eventually got a nurse (still have her) but she was over in Barrie.


----------



## dancan

Bull adjuster .







Turn him into an ox lol


----------



## PSUplowboy

panolo said:


> Used to have an unpredictable bull until dad broke a 2x4 over his head. He didn't like anybody messing with his ladies and we had a hefer calve where she wasn't supposed to. Had to help her out and that sucker came at us so he got smacked right between the eyes with a cut off 2x4 piece. Took about 15 steps back and watched us cross eyed for a bit. He was fine from there on out but you never left your back to him.



I could see that making some animals better and some worse. I ruined a rooster like that once. Hopefully I don't have to go there- it'll be a 45 over a 2x4, I imagine, if I'm that close. I've been around some jacked up dairy bulls- he's not anywhere close to that. He just gets ornery-not hateful lol.


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle had a dairy farm, and before everything was done by the Doctor, they always had a Bull. Never used to like them to get much past 2 years old, my cousin said they just turn meaner and can't be trusted.

There was an incident when I was a kid. Me, my brother and my cousin went with my Dad and my Uncle to repair the fence. Our Dog, a mixed Shepard that was 150 lbs when he was 9 months also came along. Seems the neighbor had passed, and his bull got too old, and it came through the hole in the fence (likely he made the hole in the fence).

The Bull started to charge my Dad. My Dad said he could have easily made it to the tractor, but he was afraid the bull would then charge us kids, as we were further away from the tractor, so he was going to let the bull charge and jump out of the way at the last minute. Well, as the bull charged, the dog ran across in front of it and tagged it's nose. The bull then chased the dog, who kept dodging it, till it could not stand any more, and my Uncle and Dad got a big stick and nudged it back to it's own side of the fence.

That was always one of my Dad's favorite stories to tell people.


----------



## svk

I love farm stories. 

My dads friend grew up on a farm. They had a huge tom cat that always strutted around with its tail high in the air. He was "Mr In-charge" if you know what I mean. 

One day the big cat walked underneath a gas powered washing machine that was in operation. As soon as the furry tail hit the drive belt the belt pulled it right off. Cat comes flying out the other side with nothing but a bony tailbone sticking out. 

They didn't want to kill the cat so one brother held it's butt to a chopping block and the other brother took the axe and amputated the tailbone. The spot healed over and the cat lived for many years.


----------



## dancan

I had an uncle, simple guy , stubborn guy, a eactd on impulse guy , used to log with a horse , the last horse he had in the 70's didn't want to pull the last hitch , he and the horse got in a tussle and the horse kicked him as he walked behind, when he came to he grabbed his ballpien hammer ended it right there in on the skid trail .
Then he had to walk out to civilization to call someone to come move the horse and the load .
Like I said , simple....
He bought an 8n and logged with that till the mid 80's till he passed .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## woodchip rookie

A gas powered washing machine?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had to look that one up. I never knew gas powered washing machines even existed.


----------



## cantoo

woodchip rookie, whipper snipper. Some of these old guys on here were around when the world was flat.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> A gas powered washing machine?






Like this. Sometimes the belts are horizontal up below the drum.


----------



## woodchip rookie

whipple sniffer? I got one of those


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> A gas powered washing machine?







Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> View attachment 552048
> 
> 
> Like this. Sometimes the belts are horizontal up below the drum.


Warsh port, base gasket delete and a muffler mod, this could be a bad motorscootin warshin machine!


----------



## Philbert

Apparently, Maytag sold a lot of gas powered washing machines, before rural electrification.

Philbert


----------



## PSUplowboy

I remember a gas washer the family used to wash work gloves only (retired to that duty)- had a kick start. 
My pap told me that way back when, there was a designated day of the week for washing- like Tuesday. Everyone around knew to not burn brush, etc. outside on wash day so the clothes out on the lines didn't get ash, etc. He said the hollers around home were filled with the putput of those old gas washers and ringers. That story stuck with me - not sure why.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I love farm stories.
> 
> My dads friend grew up on a farm. They had a huge tom cat that always strutted around with its tail high in the air. He was "Mr In-charge" if you know what I mean.
> 
> One day the big cat walked underneath a gas powered washing machine that was in operation. As soon as the furry tail hit the drive belt the belt pulled it right off. Cat comes flying out the other side with nothing but a bony tailbone sticking out.
> 
> They didn't want to kill the cat so one brother held it's butt to a chopping block and the other brother took the axe and amputated the tailbone. The spot healed over and the cat lived for many years.



I went for a run with my old man mebbe 20 years back and came across a sign on a fence: "I won't make you pay to cross this paddock (field) but the bull charges". We didn't cross the paddock.


----------



## panolo

PSUplowboy said:


> I could see that making some animals better and some worse. I ruined a rooster like that once. Hopefully I don't have to go there- it'll be a 45 over a 2x4, I imagine, if I'm that close. I've been around some jacked up dairy bulls- he's not anywhere close to that. He just gets ornery-not hateful lol.



45 would have cost to much. Just poor farmers  Meanest darn bull I ever tangled with was a buffalo. Neighbor had 25 of them and that bull was down right salty come breeding season. Ruined a 4 wheeler. Saw him throw a goat about 20 feet in the air and stomp the life out of him once he landed. Think he would have fought a D9 bulldozer if it got to close to his ladies. Once breeding was over you could have rode a bicycle next to him and he wouldn't have batted an eye.


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle (who taught me to hunt) bought an old saw mill in the Catskills to use as a hunting cabin. The old guy that owned it told us how he did things with his horse. He would cut a tree down with his axe (a lot of Hemlock around there), hook the log to the horse, and the horse would bring it down to the mill while he cut down the next tree.

When the horse got to the mill he would back up and un hook himself and come back for the next log.

He was also pretty well known in the area for being a water witcher.


----------



## MustangMike

This one is a two cylinder Maytag: Until I saw it, I did not know about them either! It was running!


----------



## Philbert

panolo said:


> Meanest darn bull I ever tangled with was a buffalo.


Just gotta treat 'em right . . .






Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I love farm stories.
> 
> My dads friend grew up on a farm. They had a huge tom cat that always strutted around with its tail high in the air. He was "Mr In-charge" if you know what I mean.
> 
> One day the big cat walked underneath a gas powered washing machine that was in operation. As soon as the furry tail hit the drive belt the belt pulled it right off. Cat comes flying out the other side with nothing but a bony tailbone sticking out.
> 
> They didn't want to kill the cat so one brother held it's butt to a chopping block and the other brother took the axe and amputated the tailbone. The spot healed over and the cat lived for many years.


 i found a yellow tail along the road in front of my barn one time. just the tail.no bone. i had 3 yellow barn cats. 2 tame and 1 wild. i saw the 2 tame ones but not the wild one and figured she had been hit by a car and went off and died. about 3 days later she came right up to me when i was feeding with a bony tailbone. my wife made me take it to the vet and she chopped it off. scaredy cat lives in the house now.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Philbert said:


> Just gotta treat 'em right . . .
> View attachment 552073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Looks like I'll be cutting the top off my car this weekend.


----------



## hunter72

Had a few good bulls. But the Herford has so horny I had tuff time keeping the fence up if he wanted the heifer on the other side. Always let him out on the 4th of July so I would have spring calves.


----------



## svk

Pretty crazy about that buffalo getting so mean!

Moose are known to go out of their mind too. Knew a friend of a friend who was driving their suburban and a bull moose attacked them. Small road and they couldn't get turned around and get away. The moose continued to attack them until it died of an apparent heart attack. The suburban received so much damage that the insurance co totaled it.

Also know a few guys who work on the railroad. All of them have stories of rutting bull moose charging an oncoming train. I believe they can sometimes even derail it.


----------



## svk

My BIL had a rooster that was absolutely bonkers crazy/aggressive. If you would pick up on of the hens and tip it sideways and show the bottom of it's feet to the rooster, he would lose his mind and think it was attacking him. Of course he would only do this to a hen that was in the next pen as to prevent harm to her.


----------



## cantoo

Years ago our neighbour decided that he could tame another's neighbours mean Holstein bull. He lasted 3 days, they found his boots and blood stained clothes in the pasture field. They figure he walked out in the field to get the cows in for milking and the bull met him halfway. Stomped him into the ground. There is much more to the story but bottom line is the man is dead. My Dad once bought a horse off a neighbour and when they went to unload it the horse went nuts and started biting the heck out of anything he could get his head near. Dad just closed the back door and drove straight to the butcher shop. Lots of Dutch (my wife) around here love horse meat.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thise aren't buffalo. Those are North American bison. Buffalo are different. I've seen vids of buffalo charging tigers.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Some Amish still use gas washing machines. As I understand it they'll run a gas motor somewhere outside the house and run belts to power regular washing machines and whatever else they can hook them up to. Goofy certainly, but kinda neat.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> Some Amish still use gas washing machines. As I understand it they'll run a gas motor somewhere outside the house and run belts to power regular washing machines and whatever else they can hook them up to. Goofy certainly, but kinda neat.


Resourceful to say the least. Just keep kids away from those belts and pulleys!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Lots of Amish around me (technically I'm related by my great great grandmother). Different groups do things differently. Some have cell phones and tractors with air tires, some just horses, some with steel wheeled tractors. 

A coworker told me a funny farm story yesterday. Seems they were filling silo with a blower, and there were some saplings growing around the blower area. He grabs his dad's favorite saw- old blue homelite. Saplings get cut, saw gets laid on forage wagon, area gets cleaned up, blower kicked on, wagon gets kicked on, the fun starts. Saw goes through the blower and thrown, in parts, into the silo. Dad makes him and his brother dig through silage getting all the metal out. 30 years later his dad is still missing his favorite saw- and holds a grudge lol


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan'smilling said:


> Some Amish still use gas washing machines. As I understand it they'll run a gas motor somewhere outside the house and run belts to power regular washing machines and whatever else they can hook them up to. Goofy certainly, but kinda neat.


i live near Lancaster PA and my farm newspaper has ads for them all the time. buy/sell/wanted.


----------



## Buckshot00

I read the first 263 pages and then skipped to the last 100 pages. Very enjoyable. Some people have stayed all the way through. Learned a lot too. Thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

A Bison is not an animal you want to mess with. They are very big, very strong, and very primitive.

There used to be a 10,000 acre farm about 20 minutes for here that used to raise them. My Aunt used to know one of the sons, and he took us out in the field to see them, but cautioned us not to do anything that would arouse them.

Subsequently, the father passed and the place got sub divided ... a shame. No Bison, or farm land, anymore.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I hate to see farms like that divided up. Soon enough it will be a housing subdivision or a walmart.


----------



## svk

Buckshot00 said:


> I read the first 263 pages and then skipped to the last 100 pages. Very enjoyable. Some people have stayed all the way through. Learned a lot too. Thanks.


Welcome to the thread. 

We solve all the world's problems in here. Especially maple syrup, whiskey, and many other topics besides scrounging.


----------



## dancan

Buckshot00 said:


> I read the first 263 pages and then skipped to the last 100 pages. Very enjoyable. Some people have stayed all the way through. Learned a lot too. Thanks.


Don't forget to put up pics and share some of the scrounging you've done !

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> I'm thinking some saws need to be run Sunday.
> View attachment 551929



About the same weather here in Mid MI. Its sickening. Hell, I can hear rain hitting the aluminum roof right now. Jan 20th. Rain.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> We solve all the world's problems in here. Especially maple syrup, whiskey, and many other topics besides scrounging.




I haven't read all the pages either. I'd sure love to have my maple syrup problems solved, though!

Here's a picture from when things are going good in the sugar bush.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ryan'smilling said:


> I haven't read all the pages either. I'd sure love to have my maple syrup problems solved, though!
> 
> Here's a picture from when things are going good in the sugar bush.
> 
> View attachment 552376



It's coming soon... !!


----------



## PSUplowboy

Here was my little setup- fun fun!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

kingOFgEEEks said:


> View attachment 490434
> 
> Running total, 12 pints of syrup made, and today should have the trees running well.



My pics from 3/7 last year. (Page 726, for any of you who wondered - we've filled 279 pages in 10 months!)


----------



## Buckshot00

I don't heat my house with wood but I do like a fire in the fire pit. Here is yesterday's haul. Storm damaged silver maple.


----------



## rarefish383

My fishing buddy called and said he had a water leak dripping in the kitchen of one of his rentals, and did I have a good plumber. Of course. My plumber buddy told me to check it out to save a service charge. Had to see if it was a containment problem or leak. While I was there I decided to cut a couple dead oaks down, made about a cord and a half, Joe.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

rarefish383 said:


> My fishing buddy called and said he had a water leak dripping in the kitchen of one of his rentals, and did I have a good plumber. Of course. My plumber buddy told me to check it out to save a service charge. Had to see if it was a containment problem or leak. While I was there I decided to cut a couple dead oaks down, made about a cord and a half, Joe.



That right there looks like just about the best firewood a guy can find. Not much for limbs, already partway dry, not too big to deal with, but still decent sized, and nothing splits better than straight grain oak in my opinion. Congrats on an excellent score.


----------



## MustangMike

So today I got to try out my new 066. Was a lot of work to get it ready, the parts I ordered for it have not come in yet, so spent the morning working on the saw, and the afternoon cutting.

Used an old 044 Fuel cap that leaked as an 066 oil cap, figure it won't leak too much oil. I had to straighten the handle some to use it, and as I'm walking around with it is see the hole for the hitch on the back of my ATV, put the end of the handle in there, and it is good enough to use! Then I modded the existing muffler instead of installing a dp muff cover. Then, when I thought I was ready to go, I found out I had to clean up the threads on one of the bar studs.

So after all that, I was pleasantly surprised how well it pulled a 36" bar in Red & Chestnut Oak. It is not a speed demon, but tons of torque, even with an 8 pin sprocket. 4 of the stumps exceeded the reach of the 36" bar, and 4 others did not. They included 2 large Red Oak, one large Chestnut Oak, and a medium size Shag Bark Hickory, all a good test for this saw. And, they all fit in the Mustang (My MMWS 460 helped with the noodling).

Also, considering how dirty she was when I got her, I think she cleaned up pretty well.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## ReggieT

MustangMike said:


> A Bison is not an animal you want to mess with. They are very big, very strong, and very primitive.
> 
> There used to be a 10,000 acre farm about 20 minutes for here that used to raise them. My Aunt used to know one of the sons, and he took us out in the field to see them, but cautioned us not to do anything that would arouse them.
> 
> Subsequently, the father passed and the place got sub divided ... a shame. No Bison, or farm land, anymore.


Hmm...always kinda had a grudge against Bisons since I was a kid.
Would luv the opportunity to knock meat from a Bison's mouth!!


----------



## PSUplowboy

The start of a good day to scrounge. Taken off my back porch.


----------



## square1

Forecast is 55 degrees F here today, & 50 tomorrow! In January! In Michigan! Unfortunately that means a muddy mess that will only be made muddier & messier if I head into the woodlot


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> So today I got to try out my new 066. Was a lot of work to get it ready, the parts I ordered for it have not come in yet, so spent the morning working on the saw, and the afternoon cutting.
> 
> Used an old 044 Fuel cap that leaked as an 066 oil cap, figure it won't leak too much oil. I had to straighten the handle some to use it, and as I'm walking around with it is see the hole for the hitch on the back of my ATV, put the end of the handle in there, and it is good enough to use! Then I modded the existing muffler instead of installing a dp muff cover. Then, when I thought I was ready to go, I found out I had to clean up the threads on one of the bar studs.
> 
> So after all that, I was pleasantly surprised how well it pulled a 36" bar in Red & Chestnut Oak. It is not a speed demon, but tons of torque, even with an 8 pin sprocket. 4 of the stumps exceeded the reach of the 36" bar, and 4 others did not. They included 2 large Red Oak, one large Chestnut Oak, and a medium size Shag Bark Hickory, all a good test for this saw. And, they all fit in the Mustang (My MMWS 460 helped with the noodling).
> 
> Also, considering how dirty she was when I got her, I think she cleaned up pretty well.
> 
> Enjoy the pics:



No Wood ? lol 
save the hickory for the smoker


----------



## dancan

Had to relocate the MF1020 today , Pioneerguy600 went and checked a stash of leaners that were alive a couple of years ago so we let it there as a reserve , well a bunch had died so ,,,,,






And up the Highway of Happiness lol






About a mile down the road I get to the trail .






Jerry had beat me there and started to cut a trail in 











I had to back in as we made the trail , even winched a few logs to the trailer on the way in .






It didn't take long to get a load onboard while just clearing the trail .






Sure is hard to convey how steep that hill really is but 1'st gear in the lowest range on the downhill run with a load was the way down .






Plenty of wood on this hill .
















We got 4 loads hauled out today , it was a great day


----------



## cantoo

No bush work here either, way to warm and muddy. I've been running 120 and 220 volt and air lines in my shop the last few days. About time considering the shop was up 2 years ago. It's going to be a long work in progress. The car hoist has been sitting for a year and a half now, was going to mount it this weekend but doubt I'm going to get the rest of the electrical done. My son is part way thru a body job on a short box chev he bought and it's in the way on jack stands and air jack. I might take the 4 wheeler and go back tomorrow to make sure there is still some trees back there. We're having my wife's family reunion here this summer and she knows how speedy I am so she's on my case everyday to do stuff. Bunch of relatives coming over from Holland and all over Ontario so she is keen. Me, I just wanna cut wood.


----------



## tpence2177

Guy I go to church with said he had 3 oaks cut down at his house that I can have. Problem is we have been getting so much rain lately they are sitting in like 3 inches of water lol. He said no rush that they are mine though so hopefully in the next few weekends I can get them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crowbuster

So much rain. So much mud. 60 here today. Honey bee's out. Skeeters and tics to. I can barely make it to the wood pile to stock the stove, much less get out to cut more wood. Dang it. Good luck fellas


----------



## PSUplowboy

Cut two trailer loads today and burnt brush. Maple trees had buds on, and the sap seemed to run out as I was cutting. Think I got a sunburn on my face. Looks like cooler weather ahead-actually looking forward to it.


----------



## tpence2177

crowbuster said:


> So much rain. So much mud. 60 here today. Honey bee's out. Skeeters and tics to. I can barely make it to the wood pile to stock the stove, much less get out to cut more wood. Dang it. Good luck fellas



I didn't even try to go clean up any of the trees I have down today. We have been running ac during the day and heat at night. It's been a really weird January. Power bill shouldn't be too bad this month at least lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

Had a productive morning, cut 4 trees down for next year's fire wood, the two biggest being tall Black Birch with bases of 20" & 24". Four of my saws got a good workout, the 044 w/28", the MS440 with 20", the MMWS 362 w/20" and the Dr. Al 026 for the limbing. Boy, after you use that little saw for the limbing, the larger saws just seem so heavy! It spoils you fast!

Luckily I had most of the cutting done when I rocked the 28" bar. Was a rock high up on the brush pile I did not see! So I spent a good deal of the afternoon fixing that square file chain.


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> No Wood ? lol
> save the hickory for the smoker



Lots of firewood in those large stumps, and that Chestnut Oak just looked beautiful! If I could have those logs back I would mill some of them, but when that wood dries up, it is hard, noticeably harder than the Red Oak. I don't do any smoking, and Hickory makes great fire wood also.


----------



## Haywire

cantoo said:


> No bush work here either, way to warm and muddy..



See, that's what I like about living up here in the mountains. It's winter all the way until it's spring. We still have the same snow we got back in November, plus a few more feet on top of that. Some time around March/April it'll start melting. Heck, I've had it snow on my birthday in June, but that's not typical


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> See, that's what I like about living up here in the mountains. It's winter all the way until it's spring. We still have the same snow we got back in November, plus a few more feet on top of that. Some time around March/April it'll start melting. Heck, I've had it snow on my birthday in June, but that's not typical


Yep


----------



## MustangMike

When I was a kid, it was like that around here, not any more, was mid 40s today! I remember my Dad betting with a guy that the snow would still be there by April 1. He lost the bet, but only by a few days.

About 2 miles away from here, there is a place called ice pond, they used to cut ice to sell in NYC. Every year, they would cut after it got 18" thick! I think that has only happened once in the last decade (3 years ago). Most years, we are just not getting near the amount of snow we used to get.

And just think, no one had 4 wd, and everyone still went to work! (Chains would more than make up for the lack of tire tech).


----------



## svk

Our winters are very polarized these days. In the last ten years we've had the 2nd and 4th longest winters judged by ice out on major lakes as well as the first and second earliest ice outs. Also had the warmest and coldest months on record. But yes we don't get the extended cold like we used to. Now if we hit -35 the world ends. When I was a kid we didn't get school cancelled until it was expected to be over -45.


----------



## dancan

The landowner hates them , me as a scrounger have grown to love them


----------



## dancan

Google seems to be changing some stuff again , let me know if the pic doesn't work for any of you guys .


----------



## Ryan'smilling

dancan said:


> Google seems to be changing some stuff again , let me know if the pic doesn't work for any of you guys .




I see one picture (very pretty, by the way) and 3 icons that show pictures that aren't working.


----------



## dancan

These 3 work ?


----------



## Hoosk

No sir


----------



## NGaMountains

Ryan'smilling said:


> I see one picture (very pretty, by the way) and 3 icons that show pictures that aren't working.


I see exactly the same as Ryan, and also really liked the one picture I could see!

Strange how you can do the same thing four times (most likely) and have different results.


----------



## MustangMike

Those Porky are very destructive, hate em, and they will do worse than that to your cabin! It is why I have mine lined with concrete board, they don't seem to like it!


----------



## dancan

NGaMountains said:


> I see exactly the same as Ryan, and also really liked the one picture I could see!
> 
> Strange how you can do the same thing four times (most likely) and have different results.



I don't get it either , Mike can you see the porky pics ?


----------



## JustJeff

If I wanna see a porky pic, all I gotta do is look in the mirror!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> Lots of firewood in those large stumps, and that Chestnut Oak just looked beautiful! If I could have those logs back I would mill some of them, but when that wood dries up, it is hard, noticeably harder than the Red Oak. I don't do any smoking, and Hickory makes great fire wood also.



Mike you had saws in the trunk I wanted to see a 20 inch round on the seat . lol 
You could belt it in and call it a new wood hauler 
I m kidding . I had a Mach 1 1969 not a Boss tho. I miss that one


----------



## svk

Is that a porky eaten tree that you cut down or did he eat it on the ground? Looks just like a beaver did it. 

When I drop trees the rabbits will eat the bark off smaller tops. 

Our porkys only eat small pine tree tops and are most partial to white pine.


----------



## dancan

It was standing , I've seen the porkys around here eat spruce , fir , pine , tamarack and maple .
The rabbits and deer will be happy in that area lotsa tops on the ground .


----------



## Wrenchbender16




----------



## square1

What do you get when you mix front wheel bearings from a 93 jeep with the spindles from a (year unknown) Dodge Caravan, throw in a weight bracket from a big old International tractor and tires / wheels from an even bigger front wheel assist John Deere, then top it all off with one of those tow bars that got chained to the front bumper (from way back when cars had metal bumpers) and some C-Channel you scrounged off homemade trailer ramp extensions?

Meet my old school high wheeler log arch. I bought the winch so this isn't a total scrounge, but the bolts holding it to the c-channel, the cable, the hooks, and the swivel bracket holding the fixed hook are off a couple old broken come-alongs. 

The theory of operation is roll the arch over up to a 26" diameter log, use the winch to pick the log up tight to the bottom of the cross piece (weight bracket) then bind the log tightly to the cross piece with the chain. There will be 10" ground clearance on a 26" log. Latch on to one end of the log with tongs on the 3-point and haul them out to the landing.

Please don't tell the guys in the welders forum I posted this pic, they'll crucify my welds  Might have to gusset that upright channel...hmmmm


----------



## JustJeff

Spied a couple storm damaged trees cut down next to a driveway about 2 miles away. No chimney on the house. Sigh. With this January thaw, everything is so muddy and soft. Plus I still have a fair bit of snow in my yard. There would be no way to get any wood to where I need it to be. I settled for starting all my saws and letting them run for a minute in the garage. Only burned 3.5 facecord so far this winter. 8 degrees C today haven't needed a fire yet, still warm inside from last night.


----------



## Wrenchbender16

I went to the national wildlife refuge by my home and applied for a woodcutting permit I can cut as much as I want and the oak wilt went thru about 10-15 years ago sometimes the arborist even calls if he has something laying over the road today was a nice big red oak and a popular tree nice and easy right on the road ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

Hitched to the tractor in the mode for maneuvering to the tree. I hope it also works like a teeter totter to get one end of a log high enough to back the trailer under for loading.


----------



## Philbert

(Hope that your tractor does not get an inferiority complex from those huge tires!)

Philbert


----------



## Hoosk

At the risk of stereotyping an entire, noble profession, I've learned that welders are the most critical/judgmental people on earth. 

I look forward to hearing how it works for you...nice Ford!


----------



## Haywire

square1 said:


> What do you get when you mix front wheel bearings from a 93 jeep with the spindles from a (year unknown) Dodge Caravan, throw in a weight bracket from a big old International tractor and tires / wheels from an even bigger front wheel assist John Deere, then top it all off with one of those tow bars that got chained to the front bumper (from way back when cars had metal bumpers) and some C-Channel you scrounged off homemade trailer ramp extensions?
> 
> View attachment 553025



Darn! Saw the pic and thought for sure you were building a monster truck!


----------



## cantoo

Went for a quick ride back to the bush with the 4 wheeler. Doesn't look like I'm going to be doing much hauling for awhile. Inside the bush is almost as bad, one of the landing areas is 6" deep in water. I can't believe how bad it looks inside the bush right now. This is the reason no one has logged this bush regularly before. This is the only way out of this section of the bush and it's the biggest section. I've already got the northern, dryer part of the bush done as much as I want to right now. There is an access trail there but only useable when the crops are off and it's also pretty wet at the best of times. It's a good thing I worked my azz off when I could get back there. I have 2 years worth of logs already at home but like everyone else I always want more. The 1st picture is of one of my landings, it's straight and in the center of the pic, water is 12" deep in spots. And a pic of the pond I dug out.


----------



## Philbert

Swamp logging!

Philbert


----------



## ReggieT

cantoo said:


> Went for a quick ride back to the bush with the 4 wheeler. Doesn't look like I'm going to be doing much hauling for awhile. Inside the bush is almost as bad, one of the landing areas is 6" deep in water. I can't believe how bad it looks inside the bush right now. This is the reason no one has logged this bush regularly before. This is the only way out of this section of the bush and it's the biggest section. I've already got the northern, dryer part of the bush done as much as I want to right now. There is an access trail there but only useable when the crops are off and it's also pretty wet at the best of times. It's a good thing I worked my azz off when I could get back there. I have 2 years worth of logs already at home but like everyone else I always want more. The 1st picture is of one of my landings, it's straight and in the center of the pic, water is 12" deep in spots. And a pic of the pond I dug out.
> View attachment 553100
> View attachment 553101
> View attachment 553102


How deep is that pond you're standing on the edge of...any decent fish in there?


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Our winters are very polarized these days. In the last ten years we've had the 2nd and 4th longest winters judged by ice out on major lakes as well as the first and second earliest ice outs. Also had the warmest and coldest months on record. But yes we don't get the extended cold like we used to. Now if we hit -35 the world ends. When I was a kid we didn't get school cancelled until it was expected to be over -45.


Only had school cancelled because of cold once. It was between 40 and 50 below and they couldn't get half the school buses started.


----------



## cantoo

Reggie, I just dug that pond this summer when it was dry. My son and grandson are beside it, it's about 40' across and dug in 3 stages so that hopefully there will always be at least some water in it. It is fed by field tile so doubt there will be any fish in it. I plan to get something to put in it though just to see if they live. I don't own the property but years ago my family did. My Dad dug the original pond maybe 40 or more years ago. Was dry as a bone this summer so I spent a weekend in there with my Kubota. I plan to have my deer stand near it, lots of deer and turkey have been visiting it already. And the racoons already have tons of paths to it. Going to transplant some crayfish and frogs from a local creek this spring for food.


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> I plan to have my deer stand near it



Do you reckon they'll do as they're told?


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you reckon they'll do as they're told?


I can see it now, Big Buck, Stand here while I shoot you


----------



## MustangMike

No, mine did not do that, he kept coming closer!!!!


----------



## cantoo

We train our deer right up here and I have a few years to train them before my Grandson will be ready to hold a gun. Pond is just behind the stand in the bush.


----------



## dancan

No deer here but some learners that I can cut







Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Can every one see that pic?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Can every one see that pic?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


yes I can anyway


----------



## NGaMountains

dancan said:


> Can every one see that pic?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Yes, I can.


----------



## svk

Yep


----------



## tpence2177

No problems seeing it with Tapatalk either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dancan

Well then, Imgur seems to work but it's a bit cumbersome to use and no auto back up .
I'll be working on the Google products to see if I can find one that everyone can see the pics because it's easy for auto backup. 
Let me know what you guys have been using, I mainly use my Android phone for all the pics so backing up to a cloud is easy .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## tpence2177

dancan said:


> Well then, Imgur seems to work but it's a bit cumbersome to use and no auto back up .
> I'll be working on the Google products to see if I can find one that everyone can see the pics because it's easy for auto backup.
> Let me know what you guys have been using, I mainly use my Android phone for all the pics so backing up to a cloud is easy .
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC



I had pretty good luck with one drive when I had Microsoft office if you need the office software you can pay $10 a month and get the suite and 1 terabyte of storage included. They have android apps that can be set to auto back up as soon as you get on your wifi network. Worked great. I'm now on an iPhone so it's just easier to use iCloud and it's $1 a month for 50 gigs which is plenty for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Mega cloud drive has 50GB free and they have their MEGASync client for auto syncing:
www.mega.nz


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> Can every one see that pic?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Yes, and those are some of the leaniest leaning leaners I've never sawn.


----------



## DFK

Dancan:
I cannot see your pic. All I see is { x }.
Lots of Pics are starting to look that way.
Might be something the company computer guru has installed on this end.


----------



## farmer steve

DFK said:


> Dancan:
> I cannot see your pic. All I see is { x }.
> Lots of Pics are starting to look that way.
> Might be something the company computer guru has installed on this end.


they don't want you looking at firewood p .o.r.n.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> they don't want you looking at firewood p .o.r.n.


Gives WOOD a whole new Meaning


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> No deer here but some learners that I can cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Is that Poplar or Aspen?


----------



## ReggieT

cantoo said:


> Reggie, I just dug that pond this summer when it was dry. My son and grandson are beside it, it's about 40' across and dug in 3 stages so that hopefully there will always be at least some water in it. It is fed by field tile so doubt there will be any fish in it. I plan to get something to put in it though just to see if they live. I don't own the property but years ago my family did. My Dad dug the original pond maybe 40 or more years ago. Was dry as a bone this summer so I spent a weekend in there with my Kubota. I plan to have my deer stand near it, lots of deer and turkey have been visiting it already. And the racoons already have tons of paths to it. Going to transplant some crayfish and frogs from a local creek this spring for food.


BRAVO!
A man after my own heart indeed, laying something down that will live on after you're gone.
Won't take long for some aqua critters to inhabit it. My Great uncle had a "clean pond dug" over 40 yrs ago and after waterbirds with fish eggs attached to their legs strutting through it, a few baby bream, catfish/bass too small to fry were tossed in...next thing you know it was a thriving ecosystem & highly desirable fishery!
Wish you the best bro!


----------



## dancan

square1 said:


> Yes, and those are some of the leaniest leaning leaners I've never sawn.








The leaners are the ones I'm aloud to cut 
That pic work ?


----------



## dancan

Marine5068 said:


> Is that Poplar or Aspen?



Red maple .
Luckily no aspen or pople to be seen but unfortunatly no oak or locust either .


----------



## ReggieT

*Free oak for firewood (Cumming)*
*http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/zip/5973508101.html*
*Wish I could get this....schedule won't allow!!! *
*Somebody--Anybody...GET IT!!!*
*



*


----------



## ReggieT

Here's two more ads my bud from GA sent me: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/zip/5957597025.html
*Free oak fire wood!!!!!!!!!!!!*
**





*http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/zip/5940867908.html*
*Tree for free!*






This tree got struck by lightening last year and didn't make it.. it fell right off my driveway for easy access if anyone needs some good firewood. I don't have the right chainsaw or the time to worry about it if anyone is in need. Otherwise it gets to lay there is waste


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> The leaners are the ones I'm aloud to cut
> That pic work ?



Can't see that one, Dan.


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't see that one, Dan.


ditto, unless it's birch in a snowstorm, then Yep


----------



## farmer steve

nothing @dancan . here's what i get.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Learning how to count. Sorry.
> 
> Boom now! 1000 pages!!!


Howdy guy's it's been a while, did I miss anything, seems I'm often a but late for the party .


svk said:


> Resourceful to say the least. Just keep kids away from those belts and pulleys!


Those Amish kids got common sense unlike a lot of "schooled" kids .


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> The only time I had the wheels of my Kubota was to swap out the R4's with turf tires. Took them off again yesterday to install spacers so I can chain up the tires and was surprised to notice how loose the 4 bolts and 2 nuts were. One side I could tell there was movement between the wheel and the axle.


Mine loosened up too, on the outer part of the rim. I was digging out an elm stump working it pretty hard. By the time I had noticed it slightly cracked my rim , but the beet juice ballast it's filled with sealed it back up .


CaseyForrest said:


> About the same weather here in Mid MI. Its sickening. Hell, I can hear rain hitting the aluminum roof right now. Jan 20th. Rain.


I can't believe it's as warm as it is here, a January thaw is not abnormal, but weeks of warm weather in January I've never seen before .


----------



## chipper1

tpence2177 said:


> I didn't even try to go clean up any of the trees I have down today. We have been running ac during the day and heat at night. It's been a really weird January. Power bill shouldn't be too bad this month at least lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We have the some problem here with the warmer temps too.
I got so desperate to run the wood stove clean, well....


Just joking, managed to scrounge this window unit up the other day along with a bunch of lumber and a new sewing machine, the bummer is the sewing machine wasn't a husky.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Last week I was browsing for firewood on CL and noticed an Avacado grove for free near San Diego so I chained up my car and headed to San Diego. On the way discovered two other groves for free. At least 300 old growth trees probably 75 plus cords, but the haul is more than 2 hours. Since we have 20 to 30'' of snow with high around 30F so this might be my scrounge for awhile.

For 50 years I have been looking to have the perfect score and really wanting to set the world on fire with a very productive week of cutting. A few weeks ago just before the rain and snow hit us I loaded up my F250 with all my provisions and fuel to attack the log piles. The first day found me up at 5AM cooking breakfast and making coffee. Before sunrise my saws were sharp and fueled. As the sun was breaking the horizon my saw was humming along. After 11 hours I only managed to cut two pickup loads worth about 3 1/2 cords. The following day I noticed that for some reason was not moving quite so fast and only managed a cord and half. At first my thinking was is that my best because 15 or 20 cords for the week would be so much better. Then I remember browsing through this arboristsite reading about many folks who do not plan on setting the world on fire, but rather working hard enjoying the scenery. Any body else think the same? Thanks


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yep. I would be wondering around like a little kid dodging rattle snakes.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like pretty big wood for avocado trees!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

with all the wind we had earlier this week i had a branch come down in the yard from a silver maple. scrounge on. just some @zogger wood  but enough to heat the shop for an hour or so.
even used the battery power saw for this one. now i have to get it hauled the 50 feet or so to the shop.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> with all the wind we had earlier this week i had a branch come down in the yard from a silver maple. scrounge on. just some @zogger wood  but enough to heat the shop for an hour or so.
> even used the battery power saw for this one. now i have to get it hauled the 50 feet or so to the shop.
> View attachment 553860
> View attachment 553861


Should have drug it closer, would have saved you a few steps .


----------



## MustangMike

So I got a call from someone my Aunt knows in CT about removing a downed tree, it is only about 15 min away. I asked what kind it was and he said it is either Oak or Maple!!!!

I guess I will see when I get there!


----------



## KiwiBro

It'll be willow, 1/4 of the size they advised, full of metal, ceramic insulators, horse shoes, relics of yesteryear, inaccessible unless using a helicopter or building your own 3-mile road over sensitive wetlands, and by the time you meet them a neighbour whose brother in law's second cousin twice removed who used to sweep the floors at a sawmill 40 years ago would have told them it is worth milling and they now want $ for the valuable log and a bond to ensure you restore the area to how it was before you got there.

Other than that, good luck.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So I got a call from someone my Aunt knows in CT about removing a downed tree, it is only about 15 min away. I asked what kind it was and he said it is either Oak or Maple!!!!
> 
> I guess I will see when I get there!


Hope it's a good one Mike.
I was thinking of you when we left the store. Came out and this was parked right in the first spot. Dang this thing is sweet. Too bad I couldn't get the front of it.
And starting at a mere 20k above the base price of the car you too could own one, sure hope tax season is good this year .
Roush stage 3 .
http://www.roushperformance.com


Also this rag tag crowd of possers wanted in on the action too .


----------



## NGaMountains

ReggieT said:


> *Free oak for firewood (Cumming)*
> *http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/zip/5973508101.html*
> *Wish I could get this....schedule won't allow!!! *
> *Somebody--Anybody...GET IT!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hilarious, Reggie! That's exactly where I was today! I spent a few hours getting two truckloads of the big limbs.

For the first time, I ran the MS880 that I got from Adam Clarke on the Tradin' Post. I've seen folks talk that they suck bone stock (and maybe they do compared to what they can become after porting, I don't know). Maybe it's just me, the rank amateur who's biggest saw to date was a Dolmar 7900. I was absolutely blown away by this saw and told Adam I couldn't be happier! For bucking wood already on the ground, where the weight helps, this 880 kicked butt, and made the whole task so much easier than it has been! It went through piece after piece of 12" to 24" wood like it was air, I felt like I was wielding a light saber.

Maybe I'll go back in a few days if everyone else is scared off by the size of what's left and take a crack at some of those trunks with the 41" bar. Today I was so tired by the time I got done I could barely lift the last round into the truck, and I didn't have time for the mandatory noodling that will be required for those trunks. No tractor or grapple here, just one guy, a couple saws and a truck.

Scrounge on fellas!


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> It'll be willow, 1/4 of the size they advised, inaccessible unless using a helicopter or building your own 3-mile road in over sensitive wetlands, full of metal, ceramic insulators, horse shoes, relics of yesteryear, and by the time you meet them someone would have told them it is worth milling and they now want $ for the valuable log and a bond to ensure you restore the area to how it was before you got there.
> 
> Other than that, good luck.


You reminded me of this video, hilarious.
If you guys haven't seen this it's a must see.
@MustangMike you'll like the "taxes"part.
I also like the "I see a tricycle wheel on it".

Here's another.


----------



## dancan

DFK said:


> Dancan:
> I cannot see your pic. All I see is { x }.
> Lots of Pics are starting to look that way.
> Might be something the company computer guru has installed on this end.





Marine5068 said:


> Is that Poplar or Aspen?





Cowboy254 said:


> Can't see that one, Dan.





square1 said:


> ditto, unless it's birch in a snowstorm, then Yep





farmer steve said:


> nothing @dancan . here's what i get.
> 
> View attachment 553725



Well geezz , I'm sorry you guys , it was a pic of a six of the most beautiful scantily clad mermaids you ever saw playing harps and a dozen of their most beautiful topless mermaid triplets in a wood fired hot tub waiving us in to their cottage by the ocean with live edged picnic tables overflowing with smoked salmon , lobstahs , oysters , caviar and scallops , rib-eye steaks , roast chicken and BBQ'ed ribs , tubs of beers , rums , whiskeys and vodka of all nationalities , gallons of Maple syrup , prosciutto and other hams , Montreal smoked meat , sausages and a mountain of cheeses from all continents , roasted garlic , fried onions , gallons of beef , pork , chicken and turkey gravy and stuffin , a truckload of homemade bread and rolls that just smelled out of this world and me throwing scrounged up dry spruce in that wood fired heater with a grin that a thousand dollar bill couldn't wipe off my face .... 
I almost forgot , there's a small table at the top left with a salad , grits , water and a Vegemite sandwich ...... Sorry .


----------



## dancan

ReggieT said:


> *Free oak for firewood (Cumming)*
> *http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/zip/5973508101.html*
> *Wish I could get this....schedule won't allow!!! *
> *Somebody--Anybody...GET IT!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





ReggieT said:


> Here's two more ads my bud from GA sent me: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/zip/5957597025.html
> *Free oak fire wood!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/zip/5940867908.html
> Tree for free!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tree got struck by lightening last year and didn't make it.. it fell right off my driveway for easy access if anyone needs some good firewood. I don't have the right chainsaw or the time to worry about it if anyone is in need. Otherwise it gets to lay there is waste




You Southerners suck .....





And I mean the in a most kind and respectful way I hope you know ....


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Well geezz , I'm sorry you guys , it was a pic of a six of the most beautiful scantily clad mermaids you ever saw playing harps and a dozen of their most beautiful topless mermaid triplets in a wood fired hot tub waiving us in to their cottage by the ocean with live edged picnic tables overflowing with smoked salmon , lobstahs , oysters , caviar and scallops , rib-eye steaks , roast chicken and BBQ'ed ribs , tubs of beers , rums , whiskeys and vodka of all nationalities , gallons of Maple syrup , prosciutto and other hams , Montreal smoked meat , sausages and a mountain of cheeses from all continents , roasted garlic , fried onions , gallons of beef , pork , chicken and turkey gravy and stuffin , a truckload of homemade bread and rolls that just smelled out of this world and me throwing scrounged up dry spruce in that wood fired heater with a grin that a thousand dollar bill couldn't wipe off my face ....
> I almost forgot , there's a small table at the top left with a salad , grits , water and a Vegemite sandwich ...... Sorry .


Wow. You smoke the GOOD stuff.


----------



## dancan

No , but I know lotsa farmers lol


----------



## dancan

Tapatalk pic work for everyone ?

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## dancan

Last Sundays walkabout

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## NGaMountains

dancan said:


> Tapatalk pic work for everyone ?
> 
> Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


Yep!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Well geezz , I'm sorry you guys , it was a pic of a six of the most beautiful scantily clad mermaids you ever saw playing harps and a dozen of their most beautiful topless mermaid triplets in a wood fired hot tub waiving us in to their cottage by the ocean with live edged picnic tables overflowing with smoked salmon , lobstahs , oysters , caviar and scallops , rib-eye steaks , roast chicken and BBQ'ed ribs , tubs of beers , rums , whiskeys and vodka of all nationalities , gallons of Maple syrup , prosciutto and other hams , Montreal smoked meat , sausages and a mountain of cheeses from all continents , roasted garlic , fried onions , gallons of beef , pork , chicken and turkey gravy and stuffin , a truckload of homemade bread and rolls that just smelled out of this world and me throwing scrounged up dry spruce in that wood fired heater with a grin that a thousand dollar bill couldn't wipe off my face ....
> I almost forgot , there's a small table at the top left with a salad , grits , water and a Vegemite sandwich ...... Sorry .


Now I am hungry ......... Nice pic


----------



## Wowzer

KiwiBro said:


> It'll be willow, 1/4 of the size they advised, full of metal, ceramic insulators, horse shoes, relics of yesteryear, inaccessible unless using a helicopter or building your own 3-mile road over sensitive wetlands, and by the time you meet them a neighbour whose brother in law's second cousin twice removed who used to sweep the floors at a sawmill 40 years ago would have told them it is worth milling and they now want $ for the valuable log and a bond to ensure you restore the area to how it was before you got there.
> 
> Other than that, good luck.




Only if this could fit nicely in my signature haha well said


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> wood fired





What was that other stuff you were banging on about?


----------



## ReggieT

dancan said:


> You Southerners suck .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I mean the in a most kind and respectful way I hope you know ....


IKR!!!
Hell, it ain't all glory below the old Mason Dixon line...but hard wood is everywhere.
Just saw a guy burn about 6 cords of ash & hedge outdoors in his field for giggles...couldn't sell it for $50 a load...DELIVERED!!!!!
So he grabs a case of Colt 45's & bottle of Jägermeister and starts one hella va bonfire!


----------



## ReggieT

chipper1 said:


> You reminded me of this video, hilarious.
> If you guys haven't seen this it's a must see.
> @MustangMike you'll like the "taxes"part.
> I also like the "I see a tricycle wheel on it".
> 
> Here's another.



I don't think I ever tire of listening to this!


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> I can't believe it's as warm as it is here, a January thaw is not abnormal, but weeks of warm weather in January I've never seen before .



Im certainly over it. Ive got a barn to build and I cant even dig the post holes...


----------



## square1

CaseyForrest said:


> Im certainly over it. Ive got a barn to build and I cant even dig the post holes...


Looks like we might be returning to our regularly scheduled winter this weekend. Here's hoping!


----------



## CaseyForrest

square1 said:


> Looks like we might be returning to our regularly scheduled winter this weekend. Here's hoping!



Here's hoping but I'm not going to hold my breathe. The ground has had a chance to warm up and its supersaturated now. It's good to take a decent cold snap to get some frost back and I don't see those temps in the forecast. 

I will, however, accelerate my plans to get wood under the lean too. I won't find myself in this situation ever again. As soon as the ground gets stiff enough to move around on, woods being moved. 


Sent from a field


----------



## PSUplowboy

CaseyForrest said:


> Im certainly over it. Ive got a barn to build and I cant even dig the post holes...


Initially I thought maybe you meant due to frozen ground. Guess you're talking mud


----------



## CaseyForrest

PSUplowboy said:


> Initially I thought maybe you meant due to frozen ground. Guess you're talking mud



Unfortunately, yes. Rental yards won't even rent out posthole augers because of all the frost in the ground. They seem shocked when I tell them there is no frost. 

Frost laws on the roads came on last week here in surrounding counties. Super early. That usually doesn't happen until march. 


Sent from a field


----------



## PSUplowboy

CaseyForrest said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Rental yards won't even rent out posthole augers because of all the frost in the ground. They seem shocked when I tell them there is no frost.
> 
> Frost laws on the roads came on last week here in surrounding counties. Super early. That usually doesn't happen until march.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



I've been trying to sneak a barn in. It's pretty far along, I need to fix my fence back up before I can run the cows in. Winter building is hit and miss.


----------



## Oldmaple

dancan said:


> Well geezz , I'm sorry you guys , it was a pic of a six of the most beautiful scantily clad mermaids you ever saw playing harps and a dozen of their most beautiful topless mermaid triplets in a wood fired hot tub waiving us in to their cottage by the ocean with live edged picnic tables overflowing with smoked salmon , lobstahs , oysters , caviar and scallops , rib-eye steaks , roast chicken and BBQ'ed ribs , tubs of beers , rums , whiskeys and vodka of all nationalities , gallons of Maple syrup , prosciutto and other hams , Montreal smoked meat , sausages and a mountain of cheeses from all continents , roasted garlic , fried onions , gallons of beef , pork , chicken and turkey gravy and stuffin , a truckload of homemade bread and rolls that just smelled out of this world and me throwing scrounged up dry spruce in that wood fired heater with a grin that a thousand dollar bill couldn't wipe off my face ....
> I almost forgot , there's a small table at the top left with a salad , grits , water and a Vegemite sandwich ...... Sorry .


What? No bacon?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

CaseyForrest said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Rental yards won't even rent out posthole augers because of all the frost in the ground. They seem shocked when I tell them there is no frost.
> 
> Frost laws on the roads came on last week here in surrounding counties. Super early. That usually doesn't happen until march.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


What is a Frost law ? 

I understand AK has permafrost but thats different


----------



## CaseyForrest

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> What is a Frost law ?
> 
> I understand AK has permafrost but thats different



MI allows trucks to weigh up to 160,000 pounds. So during the spring when the frost is coming out of the ground those weights are reduced to limit the impact on the roads. We call them "frost laws"


Sent from a field


----------



## DFK

Dancan:
I can see the Pic in post #20188 and #20189.
Have not yet seen the pic with the Grits in it. I like Good Grits.

David


----------



## JustJeff

CaseyForrest said:


> MI allows trucks to weigh up to 160,000 pounds. So during the spring when the frost is coming out of the ground those weights are reduced to limit the impact on the roads. We call them "frost laws"
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


Some call it half load season.


----------



## chipper1

ReggieT said:


> I don't think I ever tire of listening to this!


They are quite funny. If you look around on youtube, there are a bunch of them and they all get me laughing, and mad all at the same time.


ReggieT said:


> IKR!!!
> Hell, it ain't all glory below the old Mason Dixon line...but hard wood is everywhere.
> Just saw a guy burn about 6 cords of ash & hedge outdoors in his field for giggles...couldn't sell it for $50 a load...DELIVERED!!!!!
> So he grabs a case of Colt 45's & bottle of Jägermeister and starts one hella va bonfire!


That's a sad story, I'd like to try some hedge, both cutting it and burning it.
New chainsaw buddy I just met sent me this last week, I thought it was a knee slapper .


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Im certainly over it. Ive got a barn to build and I cant even dig the post holes...


Yes it's a year like no other I've ever seen here in Mi, I don't like it either .
How big are you building, do you have a barn build thread .
I want to do one too, hope to do something in the spring.


square1 said:


> Looks like we might be returning to our regularly scheduled winter this weekend. Here's hoping!


We had snow flurries here that turned into light snow this morning. The ground was getting covered, but then it all melted as the ground is still way to warm.
I may go outside and rip a few small box elders of the side of my drive. They will grow back so quick if I cut them off so I just figure I could rip them up roots and all while the ground is soft.


CaseyForrest said:


> Frost laws on the roads came on last week here in surrounding counties. Super early. That usually doesn't happen until march.


They do come on often in January as it's quite normal to get a January thaw, but for weeks, this is very abnormal.


Wood Nazi said:


> Some call it half load season.


I've never heard that on this side of the pond before. It does make some sense even thought it's only 25-35% of the load depending on the county you are in. What really sucks is doing 35 MPH for a ways down a road that other people don't even know has limits. I have been called some very interesting names as well as being told I was number one for obeying the laws. If your caught over weight or speeding on those routes the road commission/DOT or locally DOT trained cops don't have much mercy on you, even when their signs are often not visible for one reason or another .
It's all part of operating a truck on the rds here .


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> How big are you building, do you have a barn build thread



24x32.

No build thread yet because I haven't actually started. I have the batter boards up and lines run to layout the posts.... But those were put up in standing water!


----------



## dancan

Sorry Oldmaple , I had already ate the bacon


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Sorry Oldmaple , I had already ate the bacon


don't know why but the boss said we are having pancakes and BACON for supper. she already cooked the bacon and it smells gooooood!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I did a 20 X 24 post & beam for my hunting cabin, all posts & beam cut from Ash trees with the chainsaw, and I did a thread on it quite a while back.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I did a 20 X 24 post & beam for my hunting cabin, all posts & beam cut from Ash trees with the chainsaw, and I did a thread on it quite a while back.


That's very cool, and I remember it. I want to do a dormer on the front of my place that way, but I'd probably end up covering it all up to make it an air lock of sorts to get into the house which would be sort of a waste as I'd like it all exposed. 


CaseyForrest said:


> 24x32.
> 
> No build thread yet because I haven't actually started. I have the batter boards up and lines run to layout the posts.... But those were put up in standing water!


It sure has been an odd yr. 
Im glad it's cooled down a bit, but it's going to take a while for it to get froze back up. I did rip out two 5-6" box elders today root ball and all as well as a cherry about the same size. I'll probably cut thoseup with the 201 rear handle when I get a minute as I've only made one cut with it so far.
We built a 32x48 with a 10' lean to at my buddies last summer. I can't remember if I posted pictures here or in the GMT. 
Sorry if I did already, but it is a nice building. 

I managed to run a saw a little, here's my better side cutting one of the poles, please don't call osha on me guys(pretty sure I had my safety glasses on ).


----------



## rarefish383

If I had a barn that nice, I'd move in, Joe.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> don't know why but the boss said we are having pancakes and BACON for supper. she already cooked the bacon and it smells gooooood!!!!



Oh man, I would kill for some bacon right now. Haven't had bacon in about 5 months!


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, I would kill for some bacon right now. Haven't had bacon in about 5 months!



He's back!


----------



## Ambull01

kingOFgEEEks said:


> He's back!



What's up! I'm stuck in the middle east. It was a really short notice deployment so I had a ton of things to take care of. I really miss cutting and burning firewood. The good news is I'm saving a ton of money and plan on going all out with firewood cutting when I return. I'm about to buy the BBK for the Makita.


----------



## svk

Welcome back Reid! Thank you for keeping us and our allies safe over there!!!

I can imagine there isn't much to "scrounge" over there.

Keep in touch!


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, I would kill for some bacon right now. Haven't had bacon in about 5 months!


glad to hear from you Reid. thanks for doing what you do. keep your head down buddy.


----------



## Ambull01

Yeah, very few trees around here. Very little grass for that matter. I've been wondering what the hell the sheep eat. It hasn't been that long but I totally forgot the chainsaw models I have until I saw my signature line. I have to go to one of those saw GTG thingies when I get back for some firewood cutting therapy.


----------



## dancan

Good to see you posting Reid !
Put up some pics of the arid lands if you can .


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah, very few trees around here. Very little grass for that matter. I've been wondering what the hell the sheep eat. It hasn't been that long but I totally forgot the chainsaw models I have until I saw my signature line. I have to go to one of those saw GTG thingies when I get back for some firewood cutting therapy.


when do you get back?


----------



## Ambull01

What's up Dan. 

Not sure when I'll be leaving actually. They keep changing the dates on us. We've already been extended past our initial redeployment date. I think it will be around mid July/early August. Great news is I don't have to go back to work for up to 90 days!!! I'm going to cut so much freaking firewood I'll be sick of chainsaws.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Damn man. Godspeed. Fight the good fight.


----------



## Buckshot00

The latest haul. Mostly silver maple with a few white oak limbs and a tiny bit of red cedar that I burned in the firepit today.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut up a downed Oak for a friend of my Aunt's, and got my daughter a 1/2 cord in the process. Mostly used 2 saws, my Dr Al 026 "Lightning Limber", that little thing sure ate through the wood nicely today, I put a square sharpen on the .325.

For the bucking, I mostly used the 066 I just got back from Randy, and the Oak was no match for it. But Randy must really be under the weather, he forgot to put a sticker on my saw!

In the afternoon I screwed the chain catches onto the repaired holes on the 2 MS 461s, reinstalled the B&C, tested them and returned them to the tree guy. Both saws had the limiter pulled and two 1/4" holes on the starboard side up high. Seemed with that mod I had to back out the low screw about 1 & 1/4 turns on each, I was surprised it wanted that much! If I turned them in any tighter, the saws would seriously bog, or even stall, if you blipped the trigger.


----------



## JustJeff

Rare dogwood spotted


----------



## rarefish383

And I thought they were extinct, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Went up to scrounge up some blowdowns on the hill Jerry and I made a trail into last weekend . I built a basket/backstop for the trailer to haul saws and gear from scrounged materials , also modified the log bunks by lowering and widening them by 2" to make things easier to load/unload .






I was a little concerned about turning radius with the box on the trailer but my fears were unfounded .




We had a bunch of dead/blowdowns/leaners to winch .




Even had to use the self opening snatch block , I love that self opening snatch block 




In no time we had them all out to the landing .




We then headed out to the old logging road and cut a few more dead standing .
Got these winched out .




Then went to another clump and cut a load .













The woodpile from this hill is getting bigger , we only hauled one load today , polly have 4 to 5 loads on the ground yet to haul out , we're leaving all the healthy leaners , we'll check on them next year but will only take out the dying ones , we still haven't gone around the edge of the hill but there's more dead and on the ground to come out yet plus the other side of the road as well .


----------



## Ambull01

@dancan looks like you have some new toys.


----------



## svk

The basketball team I coached wrapped up the season today. No soccer practice until mid march. So hope to get out soon to start cutting again.


----------



## Philbert

Where's the skidding cone?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Reid , most of stuff I had but used it more as mobility increased while you went off to tour the world , there are a few new additions lol
Philbert , these were short skid runs and fairly good ground so the cone wasn't really needed .


----------



## svk

Just spent a little time on the county GIS maps/aerial photos to locate scrounge access trails. I have access to some blowdown bur oak (the highest btu species in my woods) but it's a long haul out and not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I need EPA stoves. These old Fishers kick serious heat and burn fairly clean since I added secondary burn tubes and baffles but the burn times are still lame. I know this isnt the right thread but any quick suggestions for poor people?


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I need EPA stoves. These old Fishers kick serious heat and burn fairly clean since I added secondary burn tubes and baffles but the burn times are still lame. I know this isnt the right thread but any quick suggestions for poor people?


I have a regency with a 2.4 cu ft firebox. If I jam it full of good DRY wood, I get a good 6 hours out of it and after 8 there are still enough coals to keep the fan running and all I have to do is open the damper and add wood. I'm happy with it but I have a newer well insulated and sealed house so I rarely have to run the stove at full capacity. There are some killer catalytic stoves out there with ridiculous burn times, but also ridiculous price tags.


----------



## dancan

The weather has been good this weekend , got the honeydo list done by 12 so after a samich it was off to the scrounging zone 




There was a big birch that I wanted up here and plenty of dead maple .




It worked out good , I was able to drop the maples in the old skidder road .




Sure was thick , had to cut a trail in to the birch .




But it was worth the work to me lol




Since this one was leaning opposite where I wanted it to go and had a bunch of dead branches at the top I wasn't interested in beating on wedges to tip it over so I used the winch to pull it down .




The hinge held well , polly my best looking one lol




Sure made a mess .




That winch works well , 36' long heavy wet birch 14" at the top , 18" at the butt .




I loaded the small stuff and went home , that birch will wait , I ran the saw down the bark a couple of time to get it to start drying .


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> The weather has been good this weekend , got the honeydo list done by 12 so after a samich it was off to the scrounging zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big birch that I wanted up here and plenty of dead maple .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked out good , I was able to drop the maples in the old skidder road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was thick , had to cut a trail in to the birch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was worth the work to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this one was leaning opposite where I wanted it to go and had a bunch of dead branches at the top I wasn't interested in beating on wedges to tip it over so I used the winch to pull it down .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hinge held well , polly my best looking one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure made a mess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That winch works well , 36' long heavy wet birch 14" at the top , 18" at the butt .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded the small stuff and went home , that birch will wait , I ran the saw down the bark a couple of time to get it to start drying .


You have a serious amount of blowdown up there!

How many acres do you have rights to cut on up on that forest road?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hope you guys are enjoying your cool weather. This is the live temperature readings a 3.30 pm. the 44°C temps are headed my way tomorrow.... Can't wait.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> You have a serious amount of blowdown up there!
> 
> How many acres do you have rights to cut on up on that forest road?



Those were dead standing , I dropped them in the skidder road , as far as access , polly between 500 to 1000 acres but most has been clear cut 10+ years ago , luckily there are some wildlife clumps so plenty of wood , just have to work for it .


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib said:


> Hope you guys are enjoying your cool weather. This is the live temperature readings a 3.30 pm. the 44°C temps are headed my way tomorrow.... Can't wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 554834



Looks like I'd be heading to Melbourne or lower lol


----------



## farmer steve

here's what we scrounged Saturday out of the neighbors after a logging job a few years ago. mostly red and white oak (sorry Canada) it's starting to go down hill but stihl lots of good wood. put the 241 to work along with the 026 and used the 036 for some noodling.


----------



## Marine5068

Yes we have 


CaseyForrest said:


> MI allows trucks to weigh up to 160,000 pounds. So during the spring when the frost is coming out of the ground those weights are reduced to limit the impact on the roads. We call them "frost laws"
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


Yes we have those load limits here too.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> That's very cool, and I remember it. I want to do a dormer on the front of my place that way, but I'd probably end up covering it all up to make it an air lock of sorts to get into the house which would be sort of a waste as I'd like it all exposed.
> 
> It sure has been an odd yr.
> Im glad it's cooled down a bit, but it's going to take a while for it to get froze back up. I did rip out two 5-6" box elders today root ball and all as well as a cherry about the same size. I'll probably cut thoseup with the 201 rear handle when I get a minute as I've only made one cut with it so far.
> We built a 32x48 with a 10' lean to at my buddies last summer. I can't remember if I posted pictures here or in the GMT.
> Sorry if I did already, but it is a nice building. View attachment 554103
> 
> I managed to run a saw a little, here's my better side cutting one of the poles, please don't call osha on me guys(pretty sure I had my safety glasses on ).View attachment 554104


Me too. She's a beauty. Just what I need.


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> here's what we scrounged Saturday out of the neighbors after a logging job a few years ago. mostly red and white oak (sorry Canada) it's starting to go down hill but stihl lots of good wood. put the 241 to work along with the 026 and used the 036 for some noodling.
> View attachment 554856
> View attachment 554857



Why are you cutting them to baby sized lengths?


----------



## Relex

A friend the wife works with her landlord had a big ash tree taken down and told the tenant it was her problem (which I don't get at all).

Needles to say I went over today and picked up this trailer load then there's probably another trailer plus a truck load just from the stuff they stacked up to get it out of the yard. Then... there's still the whole base which I'll have to take the splitter over just to make them movable.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> here's what we scrounged Saturday out of the neighbors after a logging job a few years ago. mostly red and white oak (sorry Canada) it's starting to go down hill but stihl lots of good wood. put the 241 to work along with the 026 and used the 036 for some noodling.
> View attachment 554856
> View attachment 554857




"That's the way unhun unhun I like it"! OOPS, that sounds like Disco, I hate Disco. Love the Oak, Joe.


----------



## svk

Relex said:


> A friend the wife works with her landlord had a big ash tree taken down and told the tenant it was her problem (which I don't get at all).
> 
> Needles to say I went over today and picked up this trailer load then there's probably another trailer plus a truck load just from the stuff they stacked up to get it out of the yard. Then... there's still the whole base which I'll have to take the splitter over just to make them movable.


Yup that's crazy, it's definitely the owners problem. 

But you are the benefactor so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> Why are you cutting them to baby sized lengths?


them's the size the customer likes. 16". the customer is always right. "Steve we like your wood 'cause we don't have to fight to get it in the stove".


----------



## aheeejd

No big huge piles of wood unfortunately, but a tree came down in my yard, beech I think, was pretty dead but it thankfully missed the house. Close though. But it felt good to fire up the 1 year old 550XP. I burn about 4 cords in winter. Cut standing trees myself, nervously, just beginning. But anyway, yeah, burning it right up. Here's some pics, 

















Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

aheeejd said:


> No big huge piles of wood unfortunately, but a tree came down in my yard, beech I think, was pretty dead but it thankfully missed the house. Close though. But it felt good to fire up the 1 year old 550XP. I burn about 4 cords in winter. Cut standing trees myself, nervously, just beginning. But anyway, yeah, burning it right up. Here's some pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


Looks like the doghouse nearly got it. Was the dog in there when the tree came down?


----------



## dancan

Relex said:


> A friend the wife works with her landlord had a big ash tree taken down and told the tenant it was her problem (which I don't get at all).
> 
> Needles to say I went over today and picked up this trailer load then there's probably another trailer plus a truck load just from the stuff they stacked up to get it out of the yard. Then... there's still the whole base which I'll have to take the splitter over just to make them movable.



Yup , what Steve said , it don't sound right but you might want to meet the guy and find out if he has any more rentals lol



aheeejd said:


> No big huge piles of wood unfortunately, but a tree came down in my yard, beech I think, was pretty dead but it thankfully missed the house. Close though. But it felt good to fire up the 1 year old 550XP. I burn about 4 cords in winter. Cut standing trees myself, nervously, just beginning. But anyway, yeah, burning it right up. Here's some pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk



Polly a couple of cord in that line of trees way close to the house lol

Pffffffft , oak , shmoak .....


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Looks like the doghouse nearly got it.


Dog wood. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Going to be -8 tonight and cold all week. Truck hoist is installed and working, welder lines are installed, 120 volt recs are all installed and air lines are all run. Auction sale on Saturday but on Sunday I'm going to the bush. Between honey do jobs I snuck out and put the grapple back on the tractor, she caught me but I said I needed to weight on the rear to move wood up to the owb. 40 logs on the ground are waiting for me. Ceiling lights can wait because she has to paint the ceiling. I don't do paint.


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, I'm jealous, Joe.


----------



## aheeejd

svk said:


> Looks like the doghouse nearly got it. Was the dog in there when the tree came down?



No, dog house empty. Thankfully, just got new dog about a month now. Actually the wife got a new dog, lap dog. Probably will never go near that dog house. Its the kind the wife puts little coats on lol.

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## aheeejd

dancan said:


> Yup , what Steve said , it don't sound right but you might want to meet the guy and find out if he has any more rentals lol
> 
> 
> 
> Polly a couple of cord in that line of trees way close to the house lol
> 
> Pffffffft , oak , shmoak .....



And yes I have lots of hardwood on the property. 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erik B

aheeejd said:


> No, dog house empty. Thankfully, just got new dog about a month now. Actually the wife got a new dog, lap dog. Probably will never go near that dog house. Its the kind the wife puts little coats on lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Dog will be used for small game hunting?


----------



## svk

Said goodbye to one of our rodent scroungers Garfield today. She was born on our hobby farm back in 2001 and throughly the years visited every state east of the Mississippi except for the New England region plus a few west as well. She did well up until the last few weeks and the vets couldn't figure out anything except organ failure.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

I feel your pain


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Said goodbye to one of our rodent scroungers Garfield today. She was born on our hobby farm back in 2001 and throughly the years visited every state east of the Mississippi except for the New England region plus a few west as well. She did well up until the last few weeks and the vets couldn't figure out anything except organ failure.
> 
> View attachment 555164



. I recognised your post by liking it but I'm very sorry about your little mate. It's always sad when furry friends depart.


----------



## Erik B

Sorry for your loss. They do have a way of getting into your heart and it hurts when they pass.


----------



## MustangMike

They become part of the family. It is a shame that the life span of dogs and cats is so much shorter than ours.

May the memories be fond, and the replacement be good!


----------



## svk

Thanks guys. 

We have two other 15 year old cats. This girl's nephew who is a week younger than her and a stray we picked up later that summer. Although I love them this will be my last stint with cats once the last two eventually pass. Litter boxes are just too much of a pain, I'd rather scoop turds out of the lawn. 

At some point we will be getting a dog or two but life is so hectic right now that it wouldn't be fair for the dog or the people. Granted a rescue could always fall in our lap.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

We have four rescue dogs and one rescue cat. While I get tired of tripping over them, sure would miss Them if they weren't around..


----------



## Marine5068

We have always had rescued dogs and cats. Right now we have two cats (Noel and Aesop) and one rescued Great Dane named Annie. 
I miss our lost ones a lot as I know you do. They are a part of us and make us happy to be around. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dancan

I have 3 dogs now , one is ours , one is adopted and the newest is a 3 legged rescue .


----------



## NGaMountains

Sorry for your loss, Steve. Losing a pet is always tough. Lost one of my 11 year old lab brothers late last year, but got a rescue recently to take his place. He gets along well with the lab we have left and has a personality that is always putting a smile on your face. I hope at the right time you find the right rescue for you and your family.


----------



## MustangMike

Both Rescues and pit mixes from the local humane society. Lucy is Black & White, Linus is Brown & White.


----------



## rarefish383

Talked to my BIL yesterday and he said a dead Oak fell across his yard, took about an hour and a half, little over half a cord, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wont be scrounging for a while. I got enough here for two more winters and next winter Columbia Gas is comming through with a new mainline and there will be years of wood in their way....


----------



## svk

In addition to saying goodbye to my kitty earlier this week I also sold one of my saws (gasp). Sent the Homie Super Mini on a one way trip to a fellow AS member in Illinois.

Scrounged up this today though.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/is-there-an-echo-in-here.305986/#post-6145349


----------



## Buckshot00

Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat svk. My 8 year old daughter got her first kitten for Christmas this year. He is a family favorite.


----------



## Buckshot00

Cut up this small amount of red cedar today. Also got some boards to use.


----------



## svk

Buckshot00 said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat svk. My 8 year old daughter got her first kitten for Christmas this year. He is a family favorite. View attachment 555628


Very nice!

My son was lobbying hard to add a kitten to the mix this past summer!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Spare a thought for the people of Birdsville Queensland. Forecast for the next week, overnight lows of 93deg daytime highs 118deg


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Said goodbye to one of our rodent scroungers Garfield today. She was born on our hobby farm back in 2001 and throughly the years visited every state east of the Mississippi except for the New England region plus a few west as well. She did well up until the last few weeks and the vets couldn't figure out anything except organ failure.
> 
> View attachment 555164



Sorry SVK that sucks. They become a family member and you grow so attached. I also lost a cat 8-9 years ago that the vets couldn't figure out what went down. Planted a silver maple over his final resting spot. I have the mail version of Garfield. Almost to a T.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Sorry SVK that sucks. They become a family member and you grow so attached. I also lost a cat 8-9 years ago that the vets couldn't figure out what went down. Planted a silver maple over his final resting spot. I have the mail version of Garfield. Almost to a T.


Thank you. 

We have a pet cemetery on the low side of the garage at the cabin. There will now be three dogs, two cats, and a guinea pig back there resting. There's snow on the mountain and bleeding hearts back there that my dad and MIL had planted at different times over the years.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Spare a thought for the people of Birdsville Queensland. Forecast for the next week, overnight lows of 93deg daytime highs 118deg
> 
> 
> View attachment 555676



Not ideal scrounging weather, Jeff. We have had some fairly mild days recently and after some rain Monday there might be an opportunity to get some scrounge in cooler temps.


----------



## johnnyballs

aheeejd said:


> No big huge piles of wood unfortunately, but a tree came down in my yard, beech I think, was pretty dead but it thankfully missed the house. Close though. But it felt good to fire up the 1 year old 550XP. I burn about 4 cords in winter. Cut standing trees myself, nervously, just beginning. But anyway, yeah, burning it right up. Here's some pics,
> don't look like beech...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

@svk Sorry, losing a long time family member is always so hard.


----------



## Buckshot00

Latest haul is this blow down red maple. Pried my work crew off the x-box to help load it up.


----------



## svk

We are doing back to back birthday parties for two of my kids later today. And of course super bowl festivities tomorrow. 

Looking on the calendar this is the final weekend "indoors" until next November. The sports schedule from late November through January is a tough one and coupled with a difficult month I'm getting a little stir crazy here. 

Next weekend I'm taking a couple of the kids to the cabin and have three saws to fire up that I haven't even run yet. Then a couple of road trips and by then the snow should be residing.


----------



## cantoo

Took my grandson for a ride back to the bush with the tractor just before dark today. Still only a little crust of frozen dirt in the plowed field in the driest area. The wet area where I have 40 logs piled up is out of the question, still open water there. The bush is sheltering it I think. Not sure if I should go back tomorrow or not. I prefer to cut and haul out rather than leave logs piled up in the bush. My wife says I have lots to do at home and there are big piles of logs home already. I need enough logs to keep me busy all summer when the crops are on and I have no access. I have everything ready so maybe I'll just get up early and sneak out? If I don't post tomorrow night then call the police, report me missing and tell the police to question my wife 1st.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers! Today was the day to get back into the groove and work off some Christmas flab that has still been hanging around. Overcast and cooler conditions today with rain coming. A look at the radar told me that I could probably get an hour of scrounging at the Lady Farm before I got rained out. Just as well because I only had 1 tank's worth of 2-stroke left.

Off I went and found a likely looking candidate. First rule of scrounging in Australia - assess for drop bears.




Drop bears negative. Second rule - pray that Limby starts. Set to Run. Deep breath. Pull. BANG! Two months off and Limby fires up first pull. Seconds later...




Limby powered through. The operator needed a breather or two. Sure, I could have used a smaller saw, but why use a smaller saw when you have a bigger one?




This peppermint was out on his own a bit with no other trees in the immediate vicinity which gave me hope that he was largely termite-free. And it virtually was, this wood is ready to burn and absolutely prime.




I didn't have the lady farmer's ute today so I just stacked it up for convenient pick up at a later date. There's probably a bit over a cube there, mebbe a third of a cord or so.




There's also some branch material there that I'll use as part of our community bonfire in May that Cowgirl helps organise (and I build, douse in diesel and set fire to).




You can ride up front today, Limby. Just don't leak stuff on the seat.




On the way out, I chucked the last blocks that I cut in late November from the blue gum in the back. The grass has died off a bit now which gave me a better look at and under it. It looks like I'll be able to get another couple of loads out of it which will be good dense stuff for burning in a couple of years time.


----------



## svk

Great photos!


----------



## KiwiBro

I'm confused. A magnum riding shotgun?

Looks like some figure went begging in that bluegum. Time for an alaskan chainsaw mill?

Too hot (34 hahaha) here for cutting. The apprentice and I hit the water before sunrise, caught a few dozen Kahawai, and were back in time to witness the holiday mayhem unfolding at the boat ramp that was so chocka a few city slickers had to turn that switchy box thingy on their control panels and off-road their 4x4 shopping trolleys onto the sand adjacent the boat ramp to launch their floating gin palaces. Been a while since I've seen such a congested, angry mob on the boat ramp and never before at that hour of the morning. A few more days and the bastards and bastardesses will fluck off home and leave the rest of us in peace for a wee while at least.

On the 500-second drive home we hatched a plan to sell these idjits livebait next public holiday. If we can't shoot 'em, might as well take their money.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I'm confused. A magnum riding shotgun?
> 
> Looks like some figure went begging in that bluegum. Time for an alaskan chainsaw mill?
> 
> Too hot (34 hahaha) here for cutting. The apprentice and I hit the water before sunrise, caught a few dozen Kahawai, and were back in time to witness the holiday mayhem unfolding at the boat ramp that was so chocka a few city slickers had to turn that switchy box thingy on their control panels and off-road their 4x4 shopping trolleys onto the sand adjacent the boat ramp to launch their floating gin palaces. Been a while since I've seen such a congested, angry mob on the boat ramp and never before at that hour of the morning. A few more days and the bastards and bastardesses will fluck off home and leave the rest of us in peace for a wee while at least.
> 
> On the 500-second drive home we hatched a plan to sell these idjits livebait next public holiday. If we can't shoot 'em, might as well take their money.



Haha, that's gold, you've just thoroughly confused every North American on the thread. Luckily, I can speak two languages including Kiwi. 

You're right, there would be some nice patterns in that log. But I'm short on time and equipment. And competence. And the slope that the log is on is a bit steeper than it looks so I'd have to push the mill all the way uphill with my front legs. I'll just turn it into BTUs. However, I have a mate who knows stuff about stuff and milled the cladding on the front of my shop. He also has about 500 acres. 

Leave it with me.


----------



## dancan

All made perfect sense to me , I'm an Acadian , mixing and translating to English is second nature lol
All that talk of 35's to 45's and higher is just crazy , makes me glad to be a Northerners even though it was -14 C and a real stiff breeze today .
Keep on putting up pics so we can see how you Southerners get it done !
Kiwi , we get the same action up here at our boat ramps during the summer holidays .
Cowboy , the shotgun seat is on the wrong side lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Missed the other bit @KiwiBro about the magnum in the front seat. There was blue gum going in the back and my chainsaw bag with all my other gear etc chucked across the kids seats behind me so I was running out of space. Limby got to ride in the front seat since he did so well, starting up first time and all. You'll note the rope in the last picture. If he failed me again, Limby was getting dragged home behind the car. Tough love in these parts.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Driving stick with the left hand. That's where I got lost....


----------



## woodchip rookie

I almost have all my wood split for next winter though. Hopefully I wont have to pull one single string on a saw this summer.


----------



## square1

cantoo said:


> ...Still only a little crust of frozen dirt in the plowed field in the driest area. The wet area where I have 40 logs piled up is out of the question...


Ended up having to back the tractor & wood(s) trailer the length of a football field (should have made that trail wider!) when the front tires broke through the ice into what I know is immeasurably deep muck. There is something to be said for getting older and knowing your body can no longer pay the tab for indiscretions you without hesitation made in your youth


----------



## rarefish383

"indiscretions you without hesitation made in your youth" [/QUOTE]

Is that anything like, "If you have a question, ask your teenager, while they still know everything"? Joe.


----------



## Wrenchbender16

Cut a nice load of red oak all ready to burn dead standing .








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrenchbender16

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers! Today was the day to get back into the groove and work off some Christmas flab that has still been hanging around. Overcast and cooler conditions today with rain coming. A look at the radar told me that I could probably get an hour of scrounging at the Lady Farm before I got rained out. Just as well because I only had 1 tank's worth of 2-stroke left.
> 
> Off I went and found a likely looking candidate. First rule of scrounging in Australia - assess for drop bears.
> 
> View attachment 556025
> 
> 
> Drop bears negative. Second rule - pray that Limby starts. Set to Run. Deep breath. Pull. BANG! Two months off and Limby fires up first pull. Seconds later...
> 
> View attachment 556027
> 
> 
> Limby powered through. The operator needed a breather or two. Sure, I could have used a smaller saw, but why use a smaller saw when you have a bigger one?
> 
> View attachment 556028
> 
> 
> This peppermint was out on his own a bit with no other trees in the immediate vicinity which gave me hope that he was largely termite-free. And it virtually was, this wood is ready to burn and absolutely prime.
> 
> View attachment 556032
> 
> 
> I didn't have the lady farmer's ute today so I just stacked it up for convenient pick up at a later date. There's probably a bit over a cube there, mebbe a third of a cord or so.
> 
> View attachment 556033
> 
> 
> There's also some branch material there that I'll use as part of our community bonfire in May that Cowgirl helps organise (and I build, douse in diesel and set fire to).
> 
> View attachment 556035
> 
> 
> You can ride up front today, Limby. Just don't leak stuff on the seat.
> 
> View attachment 556037
> 
> 
> On the way out, I chucked the last blocks that I cut in late November from the blue gum in the back. The grass has died off a bit now which gave me a better look at and under it. It looks like I'll be able to get another couple of loads out of it which will be good dense stuff for burning in a couple of years time.
> 
> View attachment 556040



What are drop Bears 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

I asked the same question a couple weeks ago. I had to google it.


----------



## Shanen Mannies

The down under snip or haint, I guessing...lol


----------



## NormP

A little bit of a different kind of scrounge:
Here in central Kentucky (the horse capital of the world) a large majority of the horse farms use oak planks for their fencing. Fortunately I have periodic access to one of the larger farms and recently notice they were putting up some new fencing. So I ran by after work one day and was able to load up a couple of pickup loads of the cutoffs, ranging between roughly 8 and 24 inches in length.
Some of it I'll split for kindling and the rest I'll burn as planks. Its very wet so it will need to season till next year. Here's a sample of it as I was unloading my last load:





Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I asked the same question a couple weeks ago. I had to google it.


Isolated from the rest of the world for at least 60 million years, NZ doesn't have drop (or any) bears. We didn't have any mammals at all, until man got here less than 800 years ago and ruined everything .


----------



## dancan

Drop bears , haints , maple syrup , bacon , firewood of every type, size and shape ,,,, best thread on AS lol


----------



## svk

Whiskey too...


----------



## Philbert

NormP said:


> A little bit of a different kind of scrounge



Classic 'scrounge'!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

No haints or drop bears around here , I checked .
Only found a tractor .


----------



## dancan

Almost time for cantoo to be checking in isn't it ?


----------



## svk

There are no drop bears in North America but there is the nocturnal black beaver.


----------



## svk

I haven't run a saw since New Year's Eve. That will change in 6 days. It's been a long dry spell. But at least I will have 3, maybe 4 saws to test out that I haven't used before.


----------



## dancan

Well , since the coast was clear of drop bears , haints and chupacadres I went scrounging 






Earlier this week I made some chain chokers for the winch , usually choker hooks or loops start at around 15$ and up .
I had stopped at an army surplus store last week and picked up some Crosby 1/2" loops and quick links so it made a choker for 2$ .






I tested one today , it was small birch but it works just like a fancy one


----------



## Philbert

Sorry Dan. No pic's showing up.

Philbert


----------



## Buckshot00

Pics not working dancan.


----------



## dancan

****


----------



## dancan

That work ?


----------



## NormP

Yes sir. Can see it now.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Or that ?


----------



## NormP

Firing on all cylinders now.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I haven't run a saw since New Year's Eve. That will change in 6 days. It's been a long dry spell. But at least I will have 3, maybe 4 saws to test out that I haven't used before.


official scrounger card could be in jeopardy. worse than losing your man card.


----------



## svk

Yeah I know. 

I'll make up for it this spring. I promise.


----------



## cantoo

Well I made it there and back and she even made me supper. 1st pic, fresh snow in the landing, hiding the mudhole in the middle. 2nd pic is a few trees down, cut down maybe a dozen. 3rd pic is 2 that are hung up, just caught the ends of a couple of maples and wouldn't go right down. 4th pic shows the mudhole when I was done, pain in the azz.


----------



## cantoo

5th pic is one of the loads, I got 2 home. 6th pic is a side view. 7th is one pile at home, got maybe 45 bigger logs ands 25 smaller ones. Not bad from standing to pile. And I didn't break anything. Well my back is sore but that's normal for old people.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> I'll make up for it this spring. I promise.


i guess you guys get to much snow up norf. had to put up with some last week whilst i was out scrounging. it was really tough. 



this was yesterday at the same spot. sunny/33*. that's @James Miller wacking some limbs with his echo


----------



## svk

There's a time for deep snow but unless a person is an avid snowmobiler I don't need it. 

Here's a shot from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KiwiBro

love our webber bbq


----------



## woodchip rookie

Girthy ash. Sure splits easier when its cold and dry(er)


----------



## cantoo

We had some decent ground drifting here today. Every trip out of the bush and my tracks were covered. And by Tuesday they say we are going to get rain. My brother in laws have sleds and they are not happy. They've been trailing them north a couple of times.


----------



## dancan

Not much sled action around here this year either , no more than an inch on the ground, just enough to turn things white this weekend .

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i guess you guys get to much snow up norf. had to put up with some last week whilst i was out scrounging. it was really tough.
> View attachment 556258
> View attachment 556259
> 
> this was yesterday at the same spot. sunny/33*. that's @James Miller wacking some limbs with his echoView attachment 556260


Glad I ask your buddy what saw to get out of the car those little limbs would have been no fun with the 590.
This is were the 590 comes in handy. Had to cut from both sides and noodle some of this into 4 pieces just to move it.


----------



## Khntr85

Well got to get out the past couple days and do some cutting.... the first day I took out the 024 and the ms461 out....the 2nd day I took out the 026 and the ms461....

This spot is my white and red oak spot....I cut my way to this entanglement... these are dangerous, so I was very careful....I am very happy with the 024 and 026, very nice saws....


----------



## svk

Great pics. Definitely jealous since oaks don't grow that big up here.


----------



## Erik B

Khntr85 said:


> Well got to get out the past couple days and do some cutting.... the first day I took out the 024 and the ms461 out....the 2nd day I took out the 026 and the ms461....
> 
> This spot is my white and red oak spot....I cut my way to this entanglement... these are dangerous, so I was very careful....I am very happy with the 024 and 026, very nice saws....
> View attachment 556303
> View attachment 556302
> View attachment 556304
> View attachment 556305


@Khntr85 Good amount of work you got done without anyone calling the law on you for trespassing


----------



## dancan

I think he might buy them signs case lot , post them all over , discourage the wood buggahs that way .
Not like that I'd stop for a quick load of oak ....

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> Well I made it there and back and she even made me supper.



Hell, I'm just glad you're alive. Nice work.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> There's a time for deep snow but unless a person is an avid snowmobiler I don't need it.
> 
> Here's a shot from a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 556262


No scrounging here for awhile either
been good skiing this winter though
haven't ran a saw for awhile hope I don't loose my scrounger card too.....nice to see some of you fellas are still getting after it.


----------



## Khntr85

Erik B said:


> @Khntr85 Good amount of work you got done without anyone calling the law on you for trespassing


I never could follow rules to well!!!!


No the owner has people come in, so they put up signs all over the place!!!!


----------



## Plowboy83

Got a little wood cut this morning with my little helper brought home about a cord and a half of eucalyptus before lunch then had to take her out for pizza lol I guess she earned it


----------



## Jeffkrib

I'm jealous of all you guys who have been cutting and skiing in cool conditions. The only cool conditions I've had are in front of the computer all day at work. Love the pics.


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 556321
> View attachment 556324
> View attachment 556322
> 
> Got a little wood cut this morning with my little helper brought home about a cord and a half of eucalyptus before lunch then had to take her out for pizza lol I guess she earned it


Excellent!


----------



## MustangMike

My saws are in hibernation mode for 2.5 months, but I did deliver a cord of wood (2 loads) Fri afternoon. No time for pics, sorry, i just squeezed it in.


----------



## svk

A short time ago I drove through the St Croix river bottoms along the MN-WI border. So much oak scrounge along the hills that I nearly drove in the ditch a few times lol.


----------



## rarefish383

Crazy weather, shorts and t-shirts. Got 2 more loads of Oak from my friends place. I wanted to skid some bone dry trees out of the back of the lot. They've been down, laying over other trees for several years. No Bark and not rot. But, he asked me to get some of the trees that were left on the ground by the rental house. The bark was falling off, but darn that stuff was wet and heavy. photobucket is acting stupid or I'd get a couple pics up, Joe.


----------



## Wrenchbender16

svk said:


> A short time ago I drove through the St Croix river bottoms along the MN-WI border. So much oak scrounge along the hills that I nearly drove in the ditch a few times lol.



All over Mn/Wi the oak wilt came thru and killed tons of trees also had a pretty big blowdown where my deer camp is in the St Croix river valley near Rush city Mn wiped out a lot of old growth trees Sure has been nice for the wood pile though .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I think I have let my scrounge card expire. I havent cut a stick of wood since my knee surgery back last June. I did rebuilt a husky 55 last week and cut a couple of cookies with it. With this weather, it looks like my current wood pile might make it a extra winter. I have the house up for sale so I aint trying to stockpile anymore wood to leave behind or have to move. I have to read thru this thread to get my firewood fix.


----------



## James Miller

Started turning some of my scrounges into stackable wood and noodleing the rest to manageable size.


----------



## rarefish383

Mudd, how's the knee doing?

Photobucket is back. I pulled 4 logs out of the green brier where I could buck them up. The first was about 16" at the fat end. I got 35 blocks at measured 18" blocks, that made the log 52' long. The second was 18" at the fat end and 55' long. I din't have a good tree to hang my snatch block in to get the front off the ground, I like to stick some cross pieces under the logs before I set them down. But it was nice and flat so I just cut 3/4 the way thru with the 660, then every 10 blocks I used the Echo 305 to finish the cut, and rolled the log over and finished the bucking. I've got a logger coming to look at the standing Oak next week. My buddy wants to get everything that can reach one of the rentals down, and while he's at it, see if he can make a few bucks, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy said I could use the tractor when ever I wanted. I couldn't find the key. He came over after I had it all cut up. The key is on a hook inside the unlocked garage door, now I know, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> My buddy said I could use the tractor when ever I wanted. I couldn't find the key. He came over after I had it all cut up. The key is on a hook inside the unlocked garage door, now I know, Joe.


thought maybe it was out of fuel Joe. good haul on the oak.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Mudd, how's the knee doing?


Knee is doing ok. I did fail my Function Capacity test required to go back to work. cant crouch, kneel or crawl. Job wont let me go back to work with any restrictions, got that letter yesterday, so I am going to file for my disability. I was going to retire in July anyways. Been remodeling my house getting it ready to sale. Planning on building a new one on the wifes old home place. At least I wont have a job to get in the way.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Knee is doing ok. I did fail my Function Capacity test required to go back to work. cant crouch, kneel or crawl. Job wont let me go back to work with any restrictions, got that letter yesterday, so I am going to file for my disability. I was going to retire in July anyways. Been remodeling my house getting it ready to sale. Planning on building a new one on the wifes old home place. At least I wont have a job to get in the way.



My knee forced me to retire also. I had planned on working till I was 62 because our pension gets a 6% per year bonus for each year worked over age 60. I was going to wait till I retired to get the knee done. Then I tore the retina in my right eye and missed 5 weeks of work. Was off job so no comp. I was a shifter moving trailers in the yard. When I came back to work I was informed that once my bid run had gone 30 days open, they could cancel the run. They put me back to work inside sorting packages. Same pay but no overtime. I was getting 15 hours a week OT shifting. After a few weeks inside, working on steel grates and concrete, my knee got so bad I couldn't wait. It's been a year and 3 months and I can only get about 100 degrees on my bend, but no pain. Now the other knee is as bad as the first, so I'm looking at getting it done this year, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm heading up to the big Harrisburg gun and outdoor show with a couple friends. Supposed to meet them at 11. Think I'll go hit the wood pile for an hour or so, before it starts to get hot. Calling for mid 60's today, should be mid 30's, Joe.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> My knee forced me to retire also. I had planned on working till I was 62 because our pension gets a 6% per year bonus for each year worked over age 60. I was going to wait till I retired to get the knee done. Then I tore the retina in my right eye and missed 5 weeks of work. Was off job so no comp. I was a shifter moving trailers in the yard. When I came back to work I was informed that once my bid run had gone 30 days open, they could cancel the run. They put me back to work inside sorting packages. Same pay but no overtime. I was getting 15 hours a week OT shifting. After a few weeks inside, working on steel grates and concrete, my knee got so bad I couldn't wait. It's been a year and 3 months and I can only get about 100 degrees on my bend, but no pain. Now the other knee is as bad as the first, so I'm looking at getting it done this year, Joe.


I get full benefits with 60/30. I have 60/40, not much I can gain from working 4 or 6 months longer. for me, disability has a few side benefits over regular retirement. With the disability, I get my insurance paid for until I'm 65, on retirement, I pay for the insurance from day one. You also get a few breaks on income and property taxes. 
I mentioned to my doctor last week that my other knee was giving me more pain than the one he operated on. He told me to give him a months notice and he would cut on it. I am not certain I want it fixed. It hurts now, but I think I would rather deal with it than deal with the surgery and rehab after.


----------



## PSUplowboy

rarefish383 said:


> I'm heading up to the big Harrisburg gun and outdoor show with a couple friends. Supposed to meet them at 11. Think I'll go hit the wood pile for an hour or so, before it starts to get hot. Calling for mid 60's today, should be mid 30's, Joe.


I'll be there Friday!


----------



## rarefish383

I went to rehab till the insurance started squawking. That was about 6 months, they said I wouldn't make any more gains after 6 months.Then I started going to the health club. The owner set me on a new routine. In two weeks I went from 23 degrees extension to 5. I'm still making progress after a year. 

Getting old sucks! I put an hour and a half on the Fiskars, and this is all I got done, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> I'll be there Friday!


I noticed your from western Maryland are you familiar with the Grantsville/New Germany state park area.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> I noticed your from western Maryland are you familiar with the Grantsville/New Germany state park area.


Somewhat- live in friendsville and work in Oakland


----------



## rarefish383

PSUplowboy said:


> Somewhat- live in friendsville and work in Oakland


I was just getting ready to ask that question! We used to hunt from Green Ridge up into Grantsville/New Germany and Accident, Joe.


----------



## PSUplowboy

rarefish383 said:


> I was just getting ready to ask that question! We used to hunt from Green Ridge up into Grantsville/New Germany and Accident, Joe.



All somewhat familiar. I grew up 12miles north of Friendsville in PA, so haven't hunted MD quite as much as PA even though I lived right on the border. My family has been in this area for a long time, though, so I'm fairly familiar with either hunting there or hearing about it.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> I noticed your from western Maryland are you familiar with the Grantsville/New Germany state park area.


Do you hunt there or scrounge there?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I'm heading up to the big Harrisburg gun and outdoor show with a couple friends. Supposed to meet them at 11. Think I'll go hit the wood pile for an hour or so, before it starts to get hot. Calling for mid 60's today, should be mid 30's, Joe.





PSUplowboy said:


> I'll be there Friday!


i worked at the show years ago. i got a job working for a call company after i beat the companies owner in the greater northeast deer calling competition a couple of times. they don't have that contest anymore. have fun guys. take lots of $$$$$$


----------



## rarefish383

I just bought 3 old Savage 1899's and a Fecker and Lyman target scope, I'm broke, just going along for the ride, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I just bought 3 old Savage 1899's.




What chamberings?


----------



## Cowboy254

Since I don't have any more room in the woodshed, I have wood sitting around outside at the moment. Technically there's some space in the bay in the shed for this coming winter but I want to burn the wood that's in there already (some lower quality stuff there) so no point putting more wood in front of it. I scrounged up two long pallets that some equipment came on at work. I'm not sure if it counts as a scrounge because I bought the equipment 9 years ago and the pallets have been sitting out the back in the rain, slowly decomposing and forgotten about ever since. Are scrounges time-sensitive? However, with a few bricks shoved into the saggy bits and four star pickets each, I now have two wood racks measuring 1.4m x 3.0m x 0.65m = 0.7 cord each or so. 




This wood is peppermint that I brought home before Christmas that looked a bit ratty and termitey but with some drying time and having had the termites picked out by the meat ants it actually now looks pretty good.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> Do you hunt there or scrounge there?


A friend has a cabin on the edge of the park on a little dirt road called Pea Patch Lane. More a place to get away as its 180+ mile drive to get there. Should be out there in a few weeks I'd like to stop at the ranger station and see what's involved with getting a wood cutting permit to scroung stuff for the fire pit.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> A friend has a cabin on the edge of the park on a little dirt road called Pea Patch Lane. More a place to get away as its 180+ mile drive to get there. Should be out there in a few weeks I'd like to stop at the ranger station and see what's involved with getting a wood cutting permit to scroung stuff for the fire pit.



Should be 10 dollars/2 weeks/ 1 cord if it's like Potomac. You can either mail it in or drop cash off. I cut a little on Snaggy, never tried on Savage. Hope they set you up-seems like some are more helpful than others.


----------



## Buckshot00

Stack #6. Silver and red maple, oak, red cedar.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> Should be 10 dollars/2 weeks/ 1 cord if it's like Potomac. You can either mail it in or drop cash off. I cut a little on Snaggy, never tried on Savage. Hope they set you up-seems like some are more helpful than others.


I stopped at the ranger station once before for maps. There's supposed to be a B52 crash site you can hike to around there.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> I stopped at the ranger station once before for maps. There's supposed to be a B52 crash site you can hike to around there.



Yeah that gets talked about at work. 
http://digital.whilbr.org/cdm/landingpage/collection/p16715coll7
Ground is steep in Savage forest. The topic of stalking elk there gets kicked around.


----------



## dancan

Did someone say 99 ?












An old featherlite , got it from the owners son , maybe a box of shells through it .
308 and has the brass shell counter .

Did the pics work ?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Did someone say 99 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old featherlite , got it from the owners son , maybe a box of shells through it .
> 308 and has the brass shell counter .
> 
> Did the pics work ?


pics are working. saaaaweet gun Dan.


----------



## JustJeff

Buckshot00 said:


> Stack #6. Silver and red maple, oak, red cedar. View attachment 556651


Some people don't care for silver maple but they must be burning it wet or green. I find once seasoned it makes a fine burning wood that coals nicely and gives a good burn time as well. Around here everyone wants nothing but sugar but they can't all be sugar maples.


----------



## dancan

Thanks Steve , I'll talk to the son about the gun to write down the story behind it , the father was a guide , avid outdoorsman and a writer , it was a gift to the Father but the old man prefered his trusty 303


----------



## svk

I love silver maple. It burns silently with very few pops, coals nicely, and is possibly the fastest drying wood I've ever seen once split.


----------



## dancan

Silver Maple , light years ahead of balsa lol


----------



## Buckshot00

I know one thing it is easy to split and there is quite a bit of it behind my house. Just found another storm damaged silver maple today.


----------



## dancan

Silver maple is a great carving wood when green .






Nice grain , cuts nice and smooth but really gets hard when dry for such a "poorly" rated wood .
Biggest I've seen around here is about 6" , growing up I knew it as "Du bois de crapeau" or "Crap wood" lol


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> Yeah that gets talked about at work.
> http://digital.whilbr.org/cdm/landingpage/collection/p16715coll7
> Ground is steep in Savage forest. The topic of stalking elk there gets kicked around.


I'd like to make the hike out to the site my brother would go with me but the other two guys that go to the cabin with us probly wouldn't want to walk that far. We see deer black bear and turkeys often out there. Wish I could throw a big bore revolver on my hip some of those bears are mighty big. But Maryland's carry laws are a topic for another area of AS.


----------



## Buckshot00

Forgot to say it is *free*.


----------



## Buckshot00

dancan said:


> Silver maple is a great carving wood when green .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grain , cuts nice and smooth but really gets hard when dry for such a "poorly" rated wood .
> Biggest I've seen around here is about 6" , growing up I knew it as "Du bois de crapeau" or "Crap wood" lol


That's pretty cool.


----------



## dancan

Pretty easy to do, I've made a lot of gifts from scrounge firewood lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> I'd like to make the hike out to the site my brother would go with me but the other two guys that go to the cabin with us probly wouldn't want to walk that far. We see deer black bear and turkeys often out there. Wish I could throw a big bore revolver on my hip some of those bears are mighty big. But Maryland's carry laws are a topic for another area of AS.



MD carry laws SUCK. Bears are pretty common around me-at home in PA they were hardly seen. They're not too tough unless they have cubs-you can run at them and get em moving usually. It makes for a good laugh. I'd never attempt it, though, if I saw cubs or anything huge. I've only had one (mother with 3 cubs) get me puckered when she came to the base of a tree I was in during bow season and act like she was coming up. I did see one by my house that I thought was a loose angus -it was pretty large. I got about 10' from it in my pickup and realized what it was and was pretty stunned. I think a lot of folks shoot those small game tips at them during bow, but those tips get tangled up in their hair and then you lose the tip and arrow. They ruin a lot of deer hunts around here.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Did someone say 99 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old featherlite , got it from the owners son , maybe a box of shells through it .
> 308 and has the brass shell counter .
> 
> Did the pics work ?


 Yep, I've 9 of them 


dancan said:


> Thanks Steve , I'll talk to the son about the gun to write down the story behind it , the father was a guide , avid outdoorsman and a writer , it was a gift to the Father but the old man prefered his trusty 303



Yep, I have 9 of them, 1908 26" octagonal barrel in 303 Savage, 1912 with Malcolm scope in 22 HiPower, 1919 250-3000 take down in mint condition, 1926 take down in 303 Savage, 1940 in 300, 1950 in 250-300, 1951 in 250-3000, 1952 in 300 savage, and 1968 DL in 308.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, I've 9 of them
> 
> 
> Yep, I have 9 of them, 1908 26" octagonal barrel in 303 Savage, 1912 with Malcolm scope in 22 HiPower, 1919 250-3000 take down in mint condition, 1926 take down in 303 Savage, 1940 in 300, 1950 in 250-300, 1951 in 250-3000, 1952 in 300 savage, and 1968 DL in 308.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## bassattacker

So I came into some free wood a couple years ago when I first moved into my new house which has a TARM wood fired boiler. I became a bit of a wood whore right off the bat. I Have access to a couple bobcats and a dump trailer. I hauled logs that are 6"-24" across to my house and pulled them up. I split about 6 cords of this free wood last year and I'm burning it this year. 

So not knowing what I had, knowing it was a mix of oak and poplar and other soft woods I started burning it this year and I'm burning a ton of it. Compared to year earlier when I burned pure oak. 

I hate to waste wood. But I hate to spend the time to split and stack three year old poplar. 

What do you think?

I have a lot left to cut and split and I considering just using it for fire pit wood since it's mostly soft wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

bassattacker said:


> So I came into some free wood a couple years ago when I first moved into my new house which has a TARM wood fired boiler. I became a bit of a wood whore right off the bat. I Have access to a couple bobcats and a dump trailer. I hauled logs that are 6"-24" across to my house and pulled them up. I split about 6 cords of this free wood last year and I'm burning it this year.
> 
> So not knowing what I had, knowing it was a mix of oak and poplar and other soft woods I started burning it this year and I'm burning a ton of it. Compared to year earlier when I burned pure oak.
> 
> I hate to waste wood. But I hate to spend the time to split and stack three year old poplar.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I have a lot left to cut and split and I considering just using it for fire pit wood since it's mostly soft wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have access to enough higher BTU wood that you can toss the low end stuff off to the side?

I've been burning Aspen for several years just to get rid of it. I'm on my last batch this year and then focus on the good stuff. If I was you I'd just process what you have and then only gather better stuff.


----------



## rarefish383

Dan, if your rifle is a model "F", that is the featherweight, it will have a full forearm, but is lightened and the butt has two extra holes bored in it to light it, under the butt plate. They are nice but tend to kick rather sharply. The 308 also came in an "EG" with the schnable forearm, an "R" that has the full forearm but heavy barrel, and is much heavier, and a "DL" that has a Monte Carlo butt stock, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Boy, that was odd! it put the pictures in one post and the text in another post 3 posts down, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

bassattacker said:


> So I came into some free wood a couple years ago when I first moved into my new house which has a TARM wood fired boiler. I became a bit of a wood whore right off the bat. I Have access to a couple bobcats and a dump trailer. I hauled logs that are 6"-24" across to my house and pulled them up. I split about 6 cords of this free wood last year and I'm burning it this year.
> 
> So not knowing what I had, knowing it was a mix of oak and poplar and other soft woods I started burning it this year and I'm burning a ton of it. Compared to year earlier when I burned pure oak.
> 
> I hate to waste wood. But I hate to spend the time to split and stack three year old poplar.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I have a lot left to cut and split and I considering just using it for fire pit wood since it's mostly soft wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that poplar burns ok for me if cut one year and burned the next. After a couple years it seems to lose btu's. lol. Maybe I'm crazy but it seems that way. When I come across it, I split and sell it as campfire wood for 60 per facecord and buy myself something pretty with the !


----------



## cantoo

I have about a half cord of poplar left and I'm burning it as fast as I can just so I can say it's gone. I have 20 logs sitting there but they will be going for campfire wood. I can't wait to only burn ash in my owb.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I have about a half cord of poplar left and I'm burning it as fast as I can just so I can say it's gone. I have 20 logs sitting there but they will be going for campfire wood. I can't wait to only burn ash in my owb.


I have three cords split, probably five more in rounds and about a half dozen trees left to cut down around the yard and I'll finally be ahead of those buggers. At least until the next wind storm.


----------



## MustangMike

Some nice 99s you got there. Reminds me of the collection of 95s my Uncle used to have 405, carbine, take down, and his favorite hunting gun was a 30-40 with the 28" barrel.

My prized possession is a Model 71 deluxe in 348. Took my 1st 3 deer with it, till my eyes started to go and I needed a gun with a scope.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I have three cords split, probably five more in rounds and about a half dozen trees left to cut down around the yard and I'll finally be ahead of those buggers. At least until the next wind storm.


How bad is poplar as a wood stove fire wood. I have mostly oak ash and some locust for fire wood but could get tons of poplar if I wanted it. I always turn it down due to the better options at hand. May have to take one now and then if I can sell it to the campers at the state park.


----------



## muddstopper

I burn popular, pine, and anything else that will keep the house warm. It all gets mixed in the stacks and I just burn it when I come to it. Got a wood pecker killed whitepine and a couple of jack pines the power company took down next to my house. I'll buck them into firewood and burn them in a year or two.


----------



## square1

James Miller said:


> How bad is poplar as a wood stove fire wood. I have mostly oak ash and some locust for fire wood but could get tons of poplar if I wanted it. I always turn it down due to the better options at hand. May have to take one now and then if I can sell it to the campers at the state park.


GoFer wood. Fill the stove and go for more wood. I heated a couple seasons with it and didn't freeze to death. Getting up in the middle of a short night's sleep to scoop ashes and fill the stove all winter long wore on me. The stove would go 8 hours easily filled with oak.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> Since I don't have any more room in the woodshed, I have wood sitting around outside at the moment. Technically there's some space in the bay in the shed for this coming winter but I want to burn the wood that's in there already (some lower quality stuff there) so no point putting more wood in front of it. I scrounged up two long pallets that some equipment came on at work. I'm not sure if it counts as a scrounge because I bought the equipment 9 years ago and the pallets have been sitting out the back in the rain, slowly decomposing and forgotten about ever since. Are scrounges time-sensitive? However, with a few bricks shoved into the saggy bits and four star pickets each, I now have two wood racks measuring 1.4m x 3.0m x 0.65m = 0.7 cord each or so.
> 
> View attachment 556610
> 
> 
> This wood is peppermint that I brought home before Christmas that looked a bit ratty and termitey but with some drying time and having had the termites picked out by the meat ants it actually now looks pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 556613



Meat ants?

Do you live in Darwins laboratory?


Sent from a field


----------



## James Miller

square1 said:


> GoFer wood. Fill the stove and go for more wood. I heated a couple seasons with it and didn't freeze to death. Getting up in the middle of a short night's sleep to scoop ashes and fill the stove all winter long wore on me. The stove would go 8 hours easily filled with oak.


Kind figured I'd get a response along this line. Might grab one and see if the yuppies at the camp ground will buy. Could be easy money never know till I try it. With oak ash and maple farely easy to get around here most people look down on it as heating wood here too.


----------



## JustJeff

Thing about cutting and splitting poplar is, it's the same amount of work as ash, maple, beech.... its tough to want to fool with poplar. Only time I get it is when one of my farmer friends has one they want taken down. When someone local offers free wood, I don't turn my nose up at it because the next tree could be a good one, and usually is. I have some poplar mixed in with my heating wood. No more than one piece in five. Same with Manitoba maple (box elder) which is common around here. Although contrary to what the btu's charts indicate, I find it a decent burning wood that coals well. Lot of Manitoba maples are twisty grained and tough to split so the free wood isn't always a blessing. A large noodled chunk makes for a nice overnighter in my stove.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I say if its free get it and burn it. Its better than paying Columbia Gas.


----------



## JCMC

woodchip rookie said:


> I say if its free get it and burn it. Its better than paying Columbia Gas.


I agree I have burnt willow, box elder, basswood, pine it all heats, just have to load the CB more often.


----------



## muddstopper

A lot of so called wouldbe firewood snobs. There are a lot of woods i would choose over popular, my area is blessed with many species of oaks. If I go to get woods and there are two trees to take, but I can only haul one tree worth, I would take the oak over the popular every time. Now if I am allowed to take two loads and one is oak and the other is popular, then I will take both of them. Right now, popular is provideing what heat I need. Supposed to get to 69f today. If I fill the stove with oak, it will run me out of the house. Fill it with popular and it puts out a lot of heat for a short period of time. It heats the house fast and burns out fast. I have been building a new fire just about every morning. I go down to the stove about 5am, build a hot fire to knock the chill off and then let it die out during the day. Popular works very good for this. It easy to start, burns hot and last just long enough to heat the house without getting it so hot I have to open windows and doors. If theres better wood to scroung, I will take it first, but I wont pass up popular because its not as good as other wood sources. Even popular beats trying to heat with snowballs.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Poplar burns fine. It isn't oak, but it makes heat. Dries fast too.

The term I like best for this type of wood is "biscuit wood". Comes from when people cooked with wood. In the summer you need biscuit wood to make a fast hot fire to heat up the oven but not make the house hot.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

My wife likes the Poplar in the fall and spring just enough to take chill off in the morning 
it's easy to start for her and ashes burn to dust


----------



## woodchip rookie

muddstopper said:


> Even popular beats trying to heat with snowballs.


Best quote ever.


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> My wife likes the Poplar in the fall and spring just enough to take chill off in the morning
> it's easy to start for her and ashes burn to dust


didn't know if you got my PM or not about our mini GTG. Feb.17. oh and the rest of you are welcome to come. got a few oak logs and a few big maple logs. probably more bs'in than anything.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> didn't know if you got my PM or not about our mini GTG. Feb.17. oh and the rest of you are welcome to come. got a few oak logs and a few big maple logs. probably more bs'in than anything.


Yes I am looking forward to it


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> didn't know if you got my PM or not about our mini GTG. Feb.17. oh and the rest of you are welcome to come. got a few oak logs and a few big maple logs. probably more bs'in than anything.


I should be fine sent you my number on a pm 
Let me know if you need anything.

I got a big red oak to drop on Monday 
should be fun it's a leaner well over 50 inches across 
6 cube will get a workout


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> How bad is poplar as a wood stove fire wood. I have mostly oak ash and some locust for fire wood but could get tons of poplar if I wanted it. I always turn it down due to the better options at hand. May have to take one now and then if I can sell it to the campers at the state park.


It burns hot but fast. I burn it in the boiler at the cabin when I am home all day as you get 1/3 to 1/2 max burn time compared to hardwoods. I also use it almost exclusively in the fire pit to save the better wood for the boiler and sauna stove.


----------



## dancan

You guys must be wood rich to be able to burn wood in an outdoor firepit .


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> You guys must be wood rich to be able to burn wood in an outdoor firepit .


My place has a lot of pine. When they blow over or die they get used for the outside fire. Im always looking for more wood for the house.


----------



## dancan

No firepit wood for me , no siree , can't afford it , into the furnace it all goes .






You guys must be a bunch of Rockerfellas or Duponts lol

Pics work ?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I keep pitwood for the summer. The nastiest, crotchy hard garbage I got that wont split. I'm not noodling firewood. That goes in the pit.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> No firepit wood for me , no siree , can't afford it , into the furnace it all goes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys must be a bunch of Rockerfellas or Duponts lol
> 
> Pics work ?


pics are working. you must be a gad-ge-ate of @zogger U.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> No firepit wood for me , no siree , can't afford it , into the furnace it all goes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys must be a bunch of Rockerfellas or Duponts lol
> 
> Pics work ?



G'day Dan, I can see the third one but just subtractions for the others. What's all that about?


----------



## Philbert

Pics were working earlier. Now they are not. I think it is Russian hacking . . . .

Philbert


----------



## dancan

******* google 

So I see an ad for a Vimek firewood processor , I do a search and find the Vimek Minimaster ,,,, I want one , what an awesome scrounging tool it would be 

Hey Mudd !
On the Utube rabbit trail I found this


----------



## svk

Scrounging up receipts for my taxes tonight. Every deductible receipt goes into a drawer, the drawer goes into a box on January 1st, and once I get the motivation I get to classify all of the receipts and add everything up.

I can say I would rather split wood but at least the tax return helps. Or should say hopefully a return.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Dan, I can see the third one but just subtractions for the others. What's all that about?



The older google G+ worked good enough , my phone will backup to google photos , I shared them to G+ , linked the pic and presto , they updated G+ 
I'm gonna have to find a new photo host unless I can find someone that speaks google .
I could upload to the site but then it would take me longer plus a few more steps and when you upload to a site you loose control of the pic.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Scrounging up receipts for my taxes tonight. Every deductible receipt goes into a drawer, the drawer goes into a box on January 1st, and once I get the motivation I get to classify all of the receipts and add everything up.
> 
> I can say I would rather split wood but at least the tax return helps. Or should say hopefully a return.



Send the box to Mustang Mike , I'm sure he can figure out how to get a writedown for scrounging tools and such ....


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Send the box to Mustang Mike , I'm sure he can figure out how to get a writedown for scrounging tools and such ....


Well I can deduct a few things to maintain my rental property anyhow.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> The older google G+ worked good enough , my phone will backup to google photos , I shared them to G+ , linked the pic and presto , they updated G+
> I'm gonna have to find a new photo host unless I can find someone that speaks google .
> I could upload to the site but then it would take me longer plus a few more steps and when you upload to a site you loose control of the pic.


if you want i can send you the name of my computer tech.


----------



## svk

We haven't heard much from @mainewoods, @wudpirat, or @nomad_archer lately. Hope they are doing ok.


----------



## Cowboy254

CaseyForrest said:


> Meat ants?
> 
> Do you live in Darwins laboratory?
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



It feels that way sometimes but you get used to it. The meat ants are good for picking termites out of wood though and their bites don't cause the sort of allergic reaction that other ants do (to me at least). I was splitting maybe 15 feet from the nest and chucking the termitey bits onto the nest and they're all over it and cleaned the termites off and out of the wood quick smart. The only problem was getting the wood back. Long pants and boots, run over, chuck a few bits away from the nest before they found me then run away before they get hold of me. Stack a few bits then go back and do it again. Even though in theory cut and split wood with termites in it doesn't lead to termites in your house, I still prefer to have as few termites as possible in my firewood and the meat ants are great for cleaning it up. 

Last year I was looking for crickets to catch a few trout with and thought I'd have a look under the kayak which was lying next to the house. No crickets but there was a big tiger snake coiled up underneath it and next to the path along the side of the house where the kids would run around. After I dispatched it with a shovel in one hand while holding the end of the kayak up with the other I looked down at my bare feet and legs and realised that wasn't such a bright move. Still, lived to scrounge another day.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I went to rehab till the insurance started squawking. That was about 6 months, they said I wouldn't make any more gains after 6 months.Then I started going to the health club. The owner set me on a new routine. In two weeks I went from 23 degrees extension to 5. I'm still making progress after a year.
> 
> Getting old sucks! I put an hour and a half on the Fiskars, and this is all I got done, Joe.



Don't feel bad. This was my afternoon's work.


----------



## DrewUth

dancan said:


> ******* google
> 
> So I see an ad for a Vimek firewood processor , I do a search and find the Vimek Minimaster ,,,, I want one , what an awesome scrounging tool it would be
> 
> Hey Mudd !
> On the Utube rabbit trail I found this




What blows my mind is that they are doing all of that in flip flops...I am by no means a "safety sally", but I would be scared stiff of burning the shyte out of my feet!


----------



## MustangMike

Insane Weather!!! Two days ago was low 30s and raining, miserable! Yesterday, was mid 50s and sunny in the afternoon, no jacket, and the ground had about a soft inch before it got hard. Had to be very careful where you walked. Today, a blizzard, plowed once already and it looks like I didn't ... they are predicting about 12" and it is low 20s!

Don't know that I have seen weather quite this nutty before! I think they said yesterday was record high temps.


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> Insane Weather!!! Two days ago was low 30s and raining, miserable! Yesterday, was mid 50s and sunny in the afternoon, no jacket, and the ground had about a soft inch before it got hard. Had to be very careful where you walked. Today, a blizzard, plowed once already and it looks like I didn't ... they are predicting about 12" and it is low 20s!
> 
> Don't know that I have seen weather quite this nutty before! I think they said yesterday was record high temps.



It's been 70 most of the week here and now it's getting down to 25 tonight. It's just been a perpetual sinus infection around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farmer steve

tpence2177 said:


> It's been 70 most of the week here and now it's getting down to 25 tonight. It's just been a perpetual sinus infection around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


same here. we dodged the bullet on the snow and only got 2-3 inches. gonna get colder than the proverbial titches wit here the next couple of nights. ground not frozen under the snow so no scrounging.


----------



## tpence2177

We have had maybe a week total this winter that it's actually felt like winter so far. Really just felt like an extended fall down here. Not really complaining. Just wish that the weather would make up it's mind on how it wants to feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abbott295

I had never seen an example of thermite welding before. But I don't think you could even burn their crossties; they're concrete. 
This is "Scrounging Firewood" darn it!


----------



## svk

It was zero at the house and -20 at the cabin this morning. Weekend highs will be 45 at home and 32 at the cabin with mild temps through the ten day forecast. I'll take it!


----------



## svk

48 hours till I can run a chainsaw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I live in Central Ohio. Weird weather isn't weird here.


----------



## MustangMike

tpence2177 said:


> It's been 70 most of the week here and now it's getting down to 25 tonight. It's just been a perpetual sinus infection around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



You must be a little South of the North East I live in, and a lot of folk are much further North than me!


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> You must be a little South of the North East I live in, and a lot of folk are much further North than me!



Yessir I'm in Alabama lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> You must be a little South of the North East I live in, and a lot of folk are much further North than me!


i wondered about that too Mike.



tpence2177 said:


> Yessir I'm in Alabama lol
> now i get your location. Northeast of the gulf of Mexico.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panolo

@Cowboy254 Umm... Yeah.... I googled tiger snakes and I wouldn't be wearing anything less than a chain mail suit to get within 20' of that sucker.


----------



## Buckshot00

25 here tonight. 72 and sunny Saturday.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> @Cowboy254 Umm... Yeah.... I googled tiger snakes and I wouldn't be wearing anything less than a chain mail suit to get within 20' of that sucker.


20ft is a little far away for 9 shot


----------



## muddstopper

dancan said:


> ******* google
> 
> So I see an ad for a Vimek firewood processor , I do a search and find the Vimek Minimaster ,,,, I want one , what an awesome scrounging tool it would be
> 
> Hey Mudd !
> On the Utube rabbit trail I found this



If I had a dollar for every thermite weld I have helped make. Whats fun is when its raining, take those big chunks of hot weld and throw them in a mudhole and watch the fireworks.


----------



## tpence2177

farmer steve said:


> i wondered about that too Mike.



Yeah I meant northeast Alabama, but the Alabama got left off somewhere along the way lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muddstopper

every time we had to work in Alabama, we called it LA, lower Alabama.


----------



## MustangMike

How about NE Bama!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does it matter? Isn't all of Bama hot n nasty?


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> 20ft is a little far away for 9 shot



Im not getting within 20' of one of those snakes. Not intentionally no way no how. If it did go down I would go 5 shot 3" turkey load. Like this.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> We haven't heard much from @mainewoods, @wudpirat, or @nomad_archer lately. Hope they are doing ok.



Doin ok over here. Kids are keeping me busy. That and listening to some people on another forum losing there mind because PA will most likely allow semi auto rifles for big game hunting next year. Also @farmer steve they are moving 5B to a split buck/doe rifle season. I know I said I wanted to see it due to lower deer numbers in my area of the WMU but that kind of stinks for you since you have a pretty good doe population on your side of the river. The PGC will probably up the number of doe tags to get a similar harvest number. Guess we will have to wait until the second week to try to relocate the sweet corn thieves. 

The positive of this is I may actually get a buck more often because during rifle season I am in full on fill the freezer mode and the first legal adult deer that comes by gets it. That first deer is usually a doe and I am out of the woods for the next day while I process and pack the meat. I wonder how many bucks could have come buy after I shot the doe. It happened this year. I shot at the first nice doe and then surprise there goes the buck. It will be a bit of a reset for me to go back to buck only for the first week since I have been hunting areas with full concurrent seasons for a long time .


----------



## Cowboy254

nomad_archer said:


> Im not getting within 20' of one of those snakes. Not intentionally no way no how. If it did go down I would go 5 shot 3" turkey load. Like this.




Love the smile at the end "Yeaaaaahhh". If I had a shotgun, I'd use it but since I don't, I use a shovel in bare feet. Only crims are allowed guns in Oz.


----------



## nomad_archer

Cowboy254 said:


> Only crims are allowed guns in Oz.


I forgot about that and I am sorry. Do you feel safer? You dont have to answer that it was more of a political remark as there are some parties here in the US that would love nothing more than to disarm the citizens.


----------



## nomad_archer

Oh yeah almost forgot. I scrounged this up a few weeks ago. It's sycamore from a friend's house. Not really good BTU wise but it has a place as shoulder season wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> You dont have to answer that it was more of a political remark as there are some parties here in the US that would love nothing more than to disarm the LAW ABIDING citizens.


fixed it for ya


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Only crims are allowed guns in Oz.



That is a bummer! I'm still in shock that you independent minded folks down under allowed that to happen to you. Was not as shocked that it happened in Britain, but I hear IT DID NOT HAPPEN on the Isle of Man!


----------



## Jeffkrib

The simple reality is the majority of Australias population grow up in city's. They don't grow up using guns and therefore don't care about guns plus there is very little gun crime. It's a different culture here.
I grow up in the city and only ever shot a mates dads gun once or twice.


----------



## MustangMike

More & more that is the situation here also. Urban sprawl is gobbling up the old farms at an alarming rate, the the culture is changing. If we did not have the 2nd amendment, we would be toast.

Ironically, the evidence shows the worst crime zones have the strictest gun control, and when gun laws are relaxed, crime goes down, but that does not seem to matter to the banners! Almost all of the "mass shootings" have taken place in "gun free zones" ... time to wake up people!

Now, back to saws ... I'm too busy right now with Tax Prep!!!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> ... I'm too busy right now with Tax Prep!!!


(Better than colonoscopy prep!)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Not having a gun is like not having a chainsaw....unfathomable!!!


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> Not having a gun is like not having a chainsaw....unfathomable!!!



And like chainsaws, there is a different gun for every situation- owning just one wont do at all!


----------



## svk

Correct. 

At minimum a guy needs 5 guns. A deer rifle, 12 gauge, .410 bore, .22 rifle, centerfire pistol. And probably a .22 pistol too. 

Unless you live in town you need at least two saws but 5 or more is better as well.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Not having a gun is like not having a chainsaw....unfathomable!!!



I feel its time for a new gun. Maybe time to build an AR



svk said:


> Correct.
> 
> At minimum a guy needs 5 guns. A deer rifle, 12 gauge, .410 bore, .22 rifle, centerfire pistol. And probably a .22 pistol too.
> 
> Unless you live in town you need at least two saws but 5 or more is better as well.



I will disagree slightly as I have never had a need for a .410 as the 12ga always seems to get it done.

At least 2 deer rifles (always need a backup), a shotgun 12 or 20 gauge. a slug gun or at least slug barrel in case you need to hunt one of those shotgun only states or special regs areas in PA, then a .22 cal plinker this can be a .22lr or .22 centerfire, take your pick on pistols not my area of expertise but I have determined I need at least 2. The wife seems to disagree but eventually I will win that argument if by nothing else sheer persistence.

As with saws and firewood more is better. The same applies to firearms and fishing gear.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm still alive. Been busy movin' snow. 27" storm last week, 10" yesterday, 6" tomorrow, and 24" more on the way Sunday. Been like this since November. Good thing I put up 8 cord this year, and scrounged 4 cord from my elderly neighbor's 100 acres. She had tree's down everywhere and it bothered her to see it happening. Hadn't been touched in 20 years, since her husband died. I touched it, and didn't even make a dent in it. I'm gettin' too old for this!! lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

And here I thought I wasn't runnin any saws this summer.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !!
We dodged that last snow event you guys had , only 4" last night but gonna be single digit cold tonight then a 3 day snow event starting Sunday night .
Sounds like you have to mechanise lol 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## nomad_archer

We have just about dodged every snow event this year. We had two snows this year of heavy-ish snow less than 3"-4" each that I used as an excuse the run the snow blower. It was so little snow that I had to use the fastest speed just to keep snow in the blower so it would move it. Every few weeks I go out and start the blower and let it run a little. Kinda glad I didn't spend a small fortune on it for the few times a year I use it. I guess @farmer steve was right when he told me now that I was prepared for snow we wont get any. So far that has been true. I'm not complaining.


----------



## MustangMike

We got 12" yesterday, cold & windy, and it is snowing a bit now. I think it is the first time this year we are getting snow on snow, almost seems like winter!


----------



## SeMoTony

nomad_archer said:


> Doin ok over here. Kids are keeping me busy. That and listening to some people on another forum losing there mind because PA will most likely allow semi auto rifles for big game hunting next year. Also @farmer steve they are moving 5B to a split buck/doe rifle season. I know I said I wanted to see it due to lower deer numbers in my area of the WMU but that kind of stinks for you since you have a pretty good doe population on your side of the river. The PGC will probably up the number of doe tags to get a similar harvest number. Guess we will have to wait until the second week to try to relocate the sweet corn thieves.
> 
> The positive of this is I may actually get a buck more often because during rifle season I am in full on fill the freezer mode and the first legal adult deer that comes by gets it. That first deer is usually a doe and I am out of the woods for the next day while I process and pack the meat. I wonder how many bucks could have come buy after I shot the doe. It happened this year. I shot at the first nice doe and then surprise there goes the buck. It will be a bit of a reset for me to go back to buck only for the first week since I have been hunting areas with full concurrent seasons for a long time .


Dad had far more hunting experience than me, but he always said that bucks trail does like chinese women lead the way thru the forest [in case of poisones snakes]


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> I'm still alive. Been busy movin' snow. 27" storm last week, 10" yesterday, 6" tomorrow, and 24" more on the way Sunday. Been like this since November. Good thing I put up 8 cord this year, and scrounged 4 cord from my elderly neighbor's 100 acres. She had tree's down everywhere and it bothered her to see it happening. Hadn't been touched in 20 years, since her husband died. I touched it, and didn't even make a dent in it. I'm gettin' too old for this!! lolView attachment 557397
> View attachment 557399


Hey Clint. good to see ya.  looks like you have been busy. pics of the snow are nice. just keep it up there. thank you very much. sounds like a great scrounge at the neighbors. stay warm buddy.


----------



## PSUplowboy

I'm afraid my scrounging is done for a little while. Went to the doctor Thursday afternoon and tested positive for both strep and flu. On my way home, I was hit by a "tourist" who was speeding on snow covered roads in a bigger Audi car. He was losing it in a turn when I saw him, and I couldn't get over far enough. My door was tore off, though it feels like it was wrapped around my ribs as they are banging. I didn't fall out of the car, and I feel blessed to have my left arm, leg, life, etc. Ambulance driver said I made out lucky getting hit by a car like that. I'm in need of a vehicle now, but I'm planning to rest up all weekend and hopefully start dealing with it more on Monday. Never made it to the sport show.


----------



## square1

^^^ Ouch ^^^
Glad you're mostly okay! Kinda sucks having to do unplanned vehicle acquisitions though


----------



## dancan

Can't like the pic but glad you're well and posting !!!


----------



## PSUplowboy

dancan said:


> Can't like the pic but glad you're well and posting !!!


Thanks!
Posting from bed on a beautiful sunny day. Mostly sore ribs/ left side. Neighbors and family pitched in tremendously.


----------



## svk

Dang! Get better soon!


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Dang! Get better soon!


I'm trying lol. Can't say how thankful I am enough. I know I turned my face to the right, but I'm wondering if I also pulled my body over to the right the way my side is bruised. Glad to have my arm and my leg. Life happens fast sometimes.


----------



## Erik B

Looks like the airbag deployed as well offering you a bit more protection. Glad you are on the mend. At least you have time until the ground thaws and dries up to start working with wood again.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Erik B said:


> Looks like the airbag deployed as well offering you a bit more protection. Glad you are on the mend. At least you have time until the ground thaws and dries up to start working with wood again.


Thanks


----------



## Cowboy254

Wow, that's a crap day. Glad you're in one piece. 

I don't get it. Can't you drive as fast in snow as you can on the dry if you have AWD? 

Did you give the other guy a critique on his driving skills?


----------



## PSUplowboy

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, that's a crap day. Glad you're in one piece.
> 
> I don't get it. Can't you drive as fast in snow as you can on the dry if you have AWD?
> 
> Did you give the other guy a critique on his driving skills?



I was having trouble standing, so not much came out. Yeah I think they figured AWD luxury can do anything. Police aren't even writing a report.


----------



## Buckshot00

Glad you made it out alive plowboy. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Buckshot00 said:


> Glad you made it out alive plowboy. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


Yeah the more I look at my car, the more I realize it just wasn't my time. Definitely worse than any punch in the face, body slam, etc I've ever had. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## JustJeff

PSUplowboy said:


> Yeah the more I look at my car, the more I realize it just wasn't my time. Definitely worse than any punch in the face, body slam, etc I've ever had. Thanks for the well wishes!


If you'd have been out scrounging like you should have been, they'd have hit a bumper of a truck loaded with 2000lbs of oak! Lol. Glad you're safe and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Wood Nazi said:


> If you'd have been out scrounging like you should have been, they'd have hit a bumper of a truck loaded with 2000lbs of oak! Lol. Glad you're safe and hope for a speedy recovery.


Thank you!


----------



## JustJeff

You know it's bad when you can look at a stack of wood and remember when and where it came from. This is the last of my first real scrounge. Guy had his bush logged and said I could cut all I wanted from the tops on a one for me-one for you basis. I went to look to see if there was enough wood to warrant me buying a chainsaw and yep. Local small engine guy said I needed a dolmar ps6400 with an eighteen inch bar. For $750! Heck, that was more than I'd spend on firewood for a year so this greenhorn went and got him a brand new poulan from tractor supply with a 20" blade! That's bigger right? Well me and my sons and brother in law cut for 4 days and that poulan with vanguard chain accounted for better than 20 facecord. Thank god for arboristsite or I'd still be hacking away like a noob. Lol. Ahh the memories. Well in a week or so, that wood will be gone but my boys and I will always have the memories of those couple days in the woods.


----------



## svk

This tree hasn't been doing well for a while. It was a nice day so after I got back from checking the hunting cabin I dropped it with the 6-10. Ran a tank through the 6-10 and 350 and also did a few cuts with the 241. 

I also fired up the Echo and got it tuned right. From the factory it was so lean that it wouldn't even rev up. I just don't understand that!


----------



## dancan

Is there a few pieces of oak in this bucket load ?







I can tell you where it came from a couple of years ago lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> This tree hasn't been doing well for a while. It was a nice day so after I got back from checking the hunting cabin I dropped it with the 6-10. Ran a tank through the 6-10 and 350 and also did a few cuts with the 241.
> 
> I also fired up the Echo and got it tuned right. From the factory it was so lean that it wouldn't even rev up. I just don't understand that!
> 
> View attachment 557579
> View attachment 557580
> View attachment 557581
> View attachment 557582


Those rounds look kinda small


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Those rounds look kinda small


It's core rotted so I wasn't too interested in carrying them up the hill. I can make the kids haul cookies this spring.


----------



## Erik B

Was that the tree you were concerned about dropping because of the rot?


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Was that the tree you were concerned about dropping because of the rot?


Yes, it came down real nice.


----------



## svk

A few other pictures from the day. 

Sauna 



Two of my helpers



Deer bed under the swing set.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well it has been stinking hot here this week but we had a cooler change with some showers this morning. Good enough for me! Off to the farm. It seems to be as much a blackberry farm as beef now. 




However, I was able to scrounge a few berries for Cowgirl to make stuff with. 




Orright, enough mucking around. Time to find some proper scrounge.




A good size peppermint, and wouldn't you know it, it fell over a couple of minutes later. I'm having some good luck with this. 




Most of it was pretty good with very few termites. It did however have high spider content. I know @CaseyForrest likes the wildlife shots. As I was down on one knee to buck, this one got to within a few inches from my groin before I noticed him.





There were some crappy bits in the mid-section of the trunk but the upside was that they split themselves. 




There was plenty of nice wood in this one.




There was a bit of rain around, enough to get wet but not too horrific and it helped with my thermoregulation. 




I reckon I ended up with maybe 2/3 of a cord out of this tree, maybe a bit better. I'll find out when I load it up in the trailer I guess. 




Too wet to drag the trailer around the farm today, but I did chuck some in the back to help with traction getting out.




More pics to come...


----------



## svk

Found a couple more cords of roadside aspen today that I may or may not get to plus a few red maples that were broken off halfway up. A couple new scrounging trails were brought to my attention thanks to snowmobilers.


----------



## rarefish383

Don't know if this counts as a scrounge since I got paid for it, but just the limbs filled my trailer. Had a brick walk on the right and the ramp to the shed on the left, put a little divot in the grass that I can fix, Joe.


----------



## Logger nate

PSUplowboy said:


> I'm afraid my scrounging is done for a little while. Went to the doctor Thursday afternoon and tested positive for both strep and flu. On my way home, I was hit by a "tourist" who was speeding on snow covered roads in a bigger Audi car. He was losing it in a turn when I saw him, and I couldn't get over far enough. My door was tore off, though it feels like it was wrapped around my ribs as they are banging. I didn't fall out of the car, and I feel blessed to have my left arm, leg, life, etc. Ambulance driver said I made out lucky getting hit by a car like that. I'm in need of a vehicle now, but I'm planning to rest up all weekend and hopefully start dealing with it more on Monday. Never made it to the sport show.
> 
> View attachment 557462


Glad it wasn't worse, get better soon.


----------



## farmer steve

PSUplowboy said:


> I'm afraid my scrounging is done for a little while. Went to the doctor Thursday afternoon and tested positive for both strep and flu. On my way home, I was hit by a "tourist" who was speeding on snow covered roads in a bigger Audi car. He was losing it in a turn when I saw him, and I couldn't get over far enough. My door was tore off, though it feels like it was wrapped around my ribs as they are banging. I didn't fall out of the car, and I feel blessed to have my left arm, leg, life, etc. Ambulance driver said I made out lucky getting hit by a car like that. I'm in need of a vehicle now, but I'm planning to rest up all weekend and hopefully start dealing with it more on Monday. Never made it to the sport show.
> 
> View attachment 557462


glad your ok plowboy. hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey cowboy I see you have 2 saws, I know you have a 661...... what's the other one?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey cowboy I see you have 2 saws, I know you have a 661...... what's the other one?



Hey Jeff,

That's a 460. When people ask me why I need 2 saws for, I say "The first saw is to get into trouble, the second saw is to get me out of it". And then they ask what the third saw is for. "Well that's for getting the other two out of trouble". What happens when that one gets stuck as well? I suppose I'll have to get a 4th saw. Of course, I'm going to get a 4th saw anyway because the proper number of saws to own is "n+1" where "n" is the number that you currently own. 

Today's scrounging had its challenges and frustrations. As it happens, the 460 got pinched today and I couldn't free it, but Limby came to the rescue.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Very nice line up cowboy... yeh I know about the n+1 rule. My wife knows about it too. She can't understand why I have a steel, aluminium, titanium and carbon fiber push bike. She can't understand why I have 3 chainsaws. I did however consolidate all my fish tanks into one......it's a 1000 litre monster, even reinforced the floor of the house. She has accepted that one .
So what's your next saw going to be?
Jeff


----------



## Jeffkrib

Then again you may want to set a side some funds for new rear suspension before you buy a new saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Very nice line up cowboy... yeh I know about the n+1 rule. My wife knows about it too. She can't understand why I have a steel, aluminium, titanium and carbon fiber push bike. She can't understand why I have 3 chainsaws. I did however consolidate all my fish tanks into one......it's a 1000 litre monster, even reinforced the floor of the house. She has accepted that one .
> So what's your next saw going to be?
> Jeff



Well, eventually Stihl will MTronic the 880...

I have a 310 that I haven't used since I got the 460 about 5 or 6 years ago. The thing is that the 460 is small enough to do the small jobs without me getting tired so I don't really need the smaller saw. So the only way to go is bigger!

On the MTronic, Limby and I have come to an understanding. You don't set it to "Start" for a warm re-start. Flick it to "Start" then back to "Run" before pulling the cord, a bit like leaving the choke full open on the 460 when warm. I haven't needed to use the @MustangMike start trick since, but it's a good fall back position if all else fails.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I guess it's a two stroke after all and has a reputation to up hold ( they all have their little idiosyncrasies) once you know what the little tricks your laughing. Have you thought about selling the 310 and buying a little saw like a 241 or 261. I have a 550xp and they are so nice to throw around on the smaller stuff. A brand new small ported Stihl can be had from the states for less than buying a stock one here. Are you really sure you want an 880.


----------



## rarefish383

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 557528
> 
> 
> I was having trouble standing, so not much came out. Yeah I think they figured AWD luxury can do anything. Police aren't even writing a report.




A friend of mine is a Howard County cop, when I got rear ended, and the kid tried to skip out on me, my friend said no matter if you are hurt or not, go to the hospital. If everyone leaves they don't do a report because they didn't see what happened, so their testimony isn't regarded. If someone goes to the hospital, they "Have" to do a report. I got lucky and found his address and talked to his mother. First thing Monday morning his insurance company called and took care of everything. Good luck and heal up, Joe.


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Yes, it came down real nice.


We were promised a movie! What am I going to do with all this popcorn if there's no movie?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> Most of it was pretty good with very few termites. It did however have high spider content. I know @CaseyForrest likes the wildlife shots. As I was down on one knee to buck, this one got to within a few inches from my groin before I noticed him.
> 
> View attachment 557630



As a young child, we spent a few years in a very rural area of Florida. Playing with the lizards, finding rattle snake nest, and dealing with the ground bees didnt bother me all that much. I did get bit by an Eastern in my hand being stupid.... I even took a dead baby into elementary school for show and tell. I got 3 days off for that one.

What left an impression was the need to check the beds prior to sleep for the scorpions.....


----------



## PSUplowboy

rarefish383 said:


> A friend of mine is a Howard County cop, when I got rear ended, and the kid tried to skip out on me, my friend said no matter if you are hurt or not, go to the hospital. If everyone leaves they don't do a report because they didn't see what happened, so their testimony isn't regarded. If someone goes to the hospital, they "Have" to do a report. I got lucky and found his address and talked to his mother. First thing Monday morning his insurance company called and took care of everything. Good luck and heal up, Joe.



I went to ER. Still no report. They said they're too busy because of the snow. Honestly, the officer I sat with at the scene was nice and said don't worry. I figured they were taking care of it. Stopped at the barracks yesterday and different officers there. They were ignorant-like we shouldn't dare to ask for a report. I tried to muscle up at the wreck, tell myself I'm ok, and waited for my wife. Went to ER with her. Now they say I should've used ambulance. This society is built for people that want to play victim-that ain't me. I tried to stay strong. Dude that hit me was cruising in an 80k 4500lb luxury car with 450hp twin turbo. Everyone there said it was clear what happened. I think I was still in shock, half knocked out, etc. I know on the way and in ER I had headaches and was throwing up. Main worry now is insurance companies, but the officer on the scene says he hit me with his front on my door so it should be clear. Main thing is I'm alive and on the mend!


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> We were promised a movie! What am I going to do with all this popcorn if there's no movie?


I took a movie but it's pretty boring. And my chain was really grabby so it look like I'm hand sawing the tree with the chainsaw a few times.


----------



## svk

Going to have some coffee and breakfast and go out and do some more cuts. 

@square1 here's a couple clips from yesterday that I did upload.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, a wedge or two and an X-27 will free a lot of stuck saws, and is lighter than a second saw! I'm sometimes surprised how well it works. (but I always have a second saw just in case).

I've actually lost track of how many saws I currently own, a good defense mechanism for when dealing with the wife. I guess I currently have 11 runners in my possession, and two more being built for me, and that is after I sold a couple. Going to have to sell a few more!

Snowing like crazy here today, my morning appt cancelled, which is OK, I got a mail in yesterday to replace it. I have afternoon appts, so I'll use the escape instead of the Mustang, one of them in on a Mtn Goat road. Snow on snow on snow, I guess winter is finally here, even if just for a brief while ... and more predicted for Thurs. It had to wait till tax season didn't it!!! Thank goodness for the ATV w/plow!


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, a wedge or two and an X-27 will free a lot of stuck saws, and is lighter than a second saw! I'm sometimes surprised how well it works. (but I always have a second saw just in case).
> 
> I've actually lost track of how many saws I currently own, a good defense mechanism for when dealing with the wife. I guess I currently have 11 runners in my possession, and two more being built for me, and that is after I sold a couple. Going to have to sell a few more!
> 
> Snowing like crazy here today, my morning appt cancelled, which is OK, I got a mail in yesterday to replace it. I have afternoon appts, so I'll use the escape instead of the Mustang, one of them in on a Mtn Goat road. Snow on snow on snow, I guess winter is finally here, even if just for a brief while ... and more predicted for Thurs. It had to wait till tax season didn't it!!! Thank goodness for the ATV w/plow!



I absolutely agree with Mike on the bucking wedges @Cowboy254. 

Cut down a few inches and pop the wedge in. No bar pinching. 

I always have one in my back pocket when cutting in the woods. 

This scrounged its way to me yesterday. 





It's processed oak and elm swamp mats along with some other hardwood in there. 

Good stuff. Some of those pieces are heavvvvvvvvy.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, a wedge or two and an X-27 will free a lot of stuck saws, and is lighter than a second saw! I'm sometimes surprised how well it works. (but I always have a second saw just in case).
> 
> I've actually lost track of how many saws I currently own, a good defense mechanism for when dealing with the wife. I guess I currently have 11 runners in my possession, and two more being built for me, and that is after I sold a couple. Going to have to sell a few more!
> 
> I wish I could get down to 10 or 11 saws. I said I would never do it, but I'm thinking about selling my 2 Homelite Super 1050's. One is running with a 36" bar, and the other has a cooked piston, with a 24" bar. But, I have a good P/C and an NOS SDC carb for it. I probably have $200 dollars worth of new chains for them, both .404. Since I bought the 660 I haven't used the 1050's. That decomp valve makes a world of difference. My Dad bought them new in the early 70's, so it's been sentimental value keeping them, but if I'm not going to play with them, it might be time to pass them a long, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> When people ask me why I need 2 saws for, I say "The first saw is to get into trouble, the second saw is to get me out of it". And then they ask what the third saw is for. "Well that's for getting the other two out of trouble".





MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, a wedge or two and an X-27 will free a lot of stuck saws, and is lighter than a second saw!


With most STIHL saws (outboard sprocket), an extra bar and chain can also take the place of an extra saw, provided that the powerhead is still functional. On an inboard sprocket saw, you might have to break the chain to do that, and might want to carry a Granberg Break-N-Mend (or file, cordless Dremel, etc.) for that purpose.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Going to have some coffee and breakfast and go out and do some more cuts.


Sorry - that looks more like a personal GTG than scrounging firewood . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> With most STIHL saws (outboard sprocket), and extra bar and chain can also take the place of an extra saw, provided that the powerhead is still functional. On an inboard sprocket saw, you might have to break the chain to do that, and might want to carry a Granberg Break-N-Mend (or file, cordless Dremel, etc.) for that purpose.
> 
> Philbert


You be confusing us lay folk with outboard sprocket vs outboard clutch. I had to read that one a couple times. .


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Sorry - that looks more like a personal GTG than scrounging firewood . . .
> 
> Philbert


Buttered bacon grits with apple crumb cake flavored coffee. Hungry yet?


----------



## svk

I adjusted the oiler on my 350 and now she drools all over, just the way I like it. 

Limbed the aspen from yesterday so the deer and bunnies could enjoy the few remaining buds and cut a couple dozen more cookies with the 350, 352, and 361. I guess you could say it was a three series day even though they are all different brands.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Buttered bacon grits with apple crumb cake flavored coffee. Hungry yet?


Ain't nothin like shrimp n grits, but I don't think they grow shrimp in them lakes. Crawdads might work OK, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I adjusted the oiler on my 350 and now she drools all over, just the way I like it.
> 
> Limbed the aspen from yesterday so the deer and bunnies could enjoy the few remaining buds and cut a couple dozen more cookies with the 350, 352, and 361. I guess you could say it was a three series day even though they are all different brands.


I like em drooling and snot slinging too. Lol. One thing I don't like about Stihl, they're stingy with the lube.


----------



## svk

Yeah that would be awesome with crawdad tails!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> I like em drooling and snot slinging too. Lol. One thing I don't like about Stihl, they're stingy with the lube.


As long as the oil tank lasts longer than the fuel, the more the better.


----------



## Buckshot00

Cut Friday and split today.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mustang Mike, Benp and Philbert, stop trying to talk cowboy out of buying more saws.... He needs more saws and more firewood LOL!


----------



## Philbert

He's in Australia- he has to pay real money for his saws. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

and whats the winter like where he is? Like northern U.S. cold or like Georgia cold?


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Going to have some coffee and breakfast and go out and do some more cuts.
> 
> @square1 here's a couple clips from yesterday that I did upload.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Okay saws cost double what you guys pay, so we can only afford to keep half as many saws as what you guys have.
What's a reasonable number of saws to own then?
Our winters are nothing like what you guys have but our houses have atrocious insulation so we burn more wood than you would expect.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Okay saws cost double what you guys pay, so we can only afford to keep half as many saws as what you guys have.
> What's a reasonable number of saws to own then?
> Our winters are nothing like what you guys have but our houses have atrocious insulation so we burn more wood than you would expect.


Reasonable? 

Also how much to ship a saw from US to you? You'd think you could fit a couple saws in a box for you and buddies to split the cost.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If I had my choice arsenal ot would be a little 30cc top handle w/a 12" bar and a 70cc w/a 24-25" bar. The 70cc for bucking/falling & the T for everything smaller than about 8"


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, a wedge or two and an X-27 will free a lot of stuck saws, and is lighter than a second saw! I'm sometimes surprised how well it works. (but I always have a second saw just in case).



You're right of course, Mike and @benp . I always have wedges and the maul with me, you'll note one in the log in one of yesterday's pics. This particular cut was at a splintered fork and the cut closed up rapidly early in the cut and I wasn't quick enough to get the saw out. Too early to get a wedge in in any case. The other saw was a few metres away while I would have had to walk at least 25 whole metres to get the maul. And back. I've never actually needed to use another saw to cut one out but on this particular occasion it was the nearest to hand. Still, it wasn't the worst example of ****uppery I committed yesterday. I'm so embarrassed I'm not sure I can bring myself to admit it in public.


----------



## MustangMike

Often, I can use the wedge to free the saw after it gets stuck, you don't need to have the wedge in the cut ahead of time (unless you are expecting a pinch). What I was saying is that it is surprising how easily a wedge will often open up a pinched cut with just a few wacks with the splitting ax.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

No felling today wind is blowing 20 + Gusting to 50
Looks like I will be home splitting wood and putting a K-10 kit in the WJ-9 on the 455 poulan pro


----------



## dancan

No felling , scrounging or splitting here today , 28*, 70 mph wind gusts , 12"+ of sideways snow .
I even brought the little MF1020 from out of the woods yesterday , took the winch off of it and mounted the snowblower .
I wouldn't trade this snow event for a week of 40*C lol


----------



## dancan

Here's a cam pic of a major roadway and bridge in the city .
It should look like this .


----------



## woodchip rookie

All I see is a grey screen.


----------



## DrewUth

Cowboy254 said:


> You're right of course, Mike and @benp . I always have wedges and the maul with me, you'll note one in the log in one of yesterday's pics. This particular cut was at a splintered fork and the cut closed up rapidly early in the cut and I wasn't quick enough to get the saw out. Too early to get a wedge in in any case. The other saw was a few metres away while I would have had to walk at least 25 whole metres to get the maul. And back. I've never actually needed to use another saw to cut one out but on this particular occasion it was the nearest to hand. Still, it wasn't the worst example of ****uppery I committed yesterday. I'm so embarrassed I'm not sure I can bring myself to admit it in public.



Well, I mean...since you brought it up, you gotta share now...haha


----------



## farmer steve

got a couple of logs lined up for @nomad_archer ,@James Miller and @Just a Guy that cuts wood for our mini GTG friday. the big log was was just a little heavy for my tractor to lift so it gets sawed where it lays.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> got a couple of logs lined up for @nomad_archer ,@James Miller and @Just a Guy that cuts wood for our mini GTG friday. the big was was just a little heavy for my tractor to lift so it gets sawed where it lays.
> View attachment 557902
> View attachment 557903



I am ready 
Was going to ask if you needed some big rounds but looks like you got it under control 
still running the wood splitter so I may not get to my carb today


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> got a couple of logs lined up for @nomad_archer ,@James Miller and @Just a Guy that cuts wood for our mini GTG friday. the big was was just a little heavy for my tractor to lift so it gets sawed where it lays.
> View attachment 557902
> View attachment 557903



Wooohoooo. Looks like we are going to have good weather to go with some nice rounds.


----------



## dancan

nomad_archer said:


> Wooohoooo. Looks like we are going to have good weather to go with some nice rounds.



Rub it in wisenheimer ......


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's supposed to be 70 here Monday. In Ohio. In February.


----------



## MustangMike

It was a little warmer hear today, but very windy, roads closed due to downed trees & power lines. Not much melted.

This morning, everything was frozen ice.


----------



## svk

50 degrees here. Gave the Yukon, trailer, and wheeler a bath at the self serve car wash


----------



## zogger

We are scrounging cabbages, broccoli, collards, mustard greens now. Grass is finally greening up..cows keep looking at it going "wonder what this green stuff is"? They went six months eating only old hay and brown stuff. I'll start mowing end of the week or next week most likely. I start cutting 2021/22 season wood shortly now.


----------



## tnflatbed

Definitely been a warm winter, my blueberry bushes and cherry trees are starting to bud and my elderberries already have small leaves. I'm dreading a bad cold snap come March or April, I know its going to happen I just hope its sooner than later I hate to see all my fruit trees get hit.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> We are scrounging cabbages, broccoli, collards, mustard greens now. Grass is finally greening up..cows keep looking at it going "wonder what this green stuff is"? They went six months eating only old hay and brown stuff. I'll start mowing end of the week or next week most likely. I start cutting 2021/22 season wood shortly now.


Hey Mark!

Enjoyed a bunch of the grits you sent this weekend for breakfast and dinner. Loaded them up with butter and bacon salt and they were delish. Thanks again!


----------



## Cowboy254

DrewUth said:


> Well, I mean...since you brought it up, you gotta share now...haha



Ok, it's confession time. Obtain .

There was a good size peppermint that I liked the look of after I had cut up the other one on Sunday. It was the bigger one in the background.




I put a fresh chain on. The trunk was about 30 inches and I took a wide buttress off the far side to make it manageable with the 25 inch bar. Did the face cut. Start the back cut. I couldn't easily see how I was going and put the chain brake on a bit less than half way through the cut to have a look around, letting Limby idle in the cut just holding him there with one hand. Cut looks good, chain brake off, continue cutting. Then the clutch cover falls off. Chain brake goes on in a flash just before the saw comes apart and I'm standing there like an idiot with the powerhead in my hands, the bar and the chain still in the tree and the clutch cover and a black rubber thingy that lives in the clutch cover on the ground. You RETARD! I hadn't done up the nuts on the clutch cover tight enough and while it was idling with the clutch cover facing down, the heavy vibration while idling had initiated their undoing . I normally do them up pretty firmly anyway but I reckon I might put a bit more twist on my nuts from now on.

I didn't take any pics of the saw in pieces, I was too busy self-flagellating. No pics means it didn't happen, right?

Anyway, there was some really nice wood in this one and once I put it all back together with some extra nut twisting, I started working back along one of the limbs that was held nicely off the ground.




Then one of the rounds hits the ground and bounces back onto the bar and flicks the chain off. And it started raining harder. Screw this, I'm going home.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I always like it when people share their mistakes. I remember my boss telling me as an apprentice "Learn form other people's mistakes and make plenty of them yourself".
Jeff


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Cowboy254 said:


> Ok, it's confession time. Obtain .
> 
> There was a good size peppermint that I liked the look of after I had cut up the other one on Sunday. It was the bigger one in the background.
> 
> View attachment 558017
> 
> 
> I put a fresh chain on. The trunk was about 30 inches and I took a wide buttress off the far side to make it manageable with the 25 inch bar. Did the face cut. Start the back cut. I couldn't easily see how I was going and put the chain brake on a bit less than half way through the cut to have a look around, letting Limby idle in the cut just holding him there with one hand. Cut looks good, chain brake off, continue cutting. Then the clutch cover falls off. Chain brake goes on in a flash just before the saw comes apart and I'm standing there like an idiot with the powerhead in my hands, the bar and the chain still in the tree and the clutch cover and a black rubber thingy that lives in the clutch cover on the ground. You RETARD! I hadn't done up the nuts on the clutch cover tight enough and while it was idling with the clutch cover facing down, the heavy vibration while idling had initiated their undoing . I normally do them up pretty firmly anyway but I reckon I might put a bit more twist on my nuts from now on.
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the saw in pieces, I was too busy self-flagellating. No pics means it didn't happen, right?
> 
> Anyway, there was some really nice wood in this one and once I put it all back together with some extra nut twisting, I started working back along one of the limbs that was held nicely off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 558016
> 
> 
> Then one of the rounds hits the ground and bounces back onto the bar and flicks the chain off. And it started raining harder. Screw this, I'm going home.



I have an old set of chaps with a full tank of bar oil down the left leg
not sure how the cap jumped off 
someone must have forgot ... not me but I had no help that day


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now who in the world would have put oil in the gas tank and gas in the oil tank??!!


----------



## Erik B

And you never make the same mistake twice..you find a new mistake to make instead


----------



## mainewoods

5 storms in 9 days, over 5 ' of poor man's fertilizer has fallen. Another 12-18" tomorrow. Scroungin's kinda tough goin'!


----------



## chucker

mainewoods said:


> 5 storms in 9 days, over 5 ' of poor man's fertilizer has fallen. Another 12-18" tomorrow. Scroungin's kinda tough goin'!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558201
> View attachment 558205
> View attachment 558206


clint, spring is only 13 month's away?? lol enjoy friend!


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, looks like you got some real winter up there. We are still snow covered, but nothing like that! In fact, it all has a hard glaze on top of it from the freezing rain that re froze.

The only thing I'm scrounging right now is a few minutes to post now & then.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Clint, looks like you got some real winter up there. We are still snow covered, but nothing like that! In fact, it all has a hard glaze on top of it from the freezing rain that re froze.
> 
> The only thing I'm scrounging right now is a few minutes to post now & then.



Here in NW Iowa it's going to be over 60ºF on Friday, I'm sure we'll pay for it in March at some point in time but I've been taking the time to cut and split some oak.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> 5 storms in 9 days, over 5 ' of poor man's fertilizer has fallen. Another 12-18" tomorrow. Scroungin's kinda tough goin'!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558201
> View attachment 558205
> View attachment 558206


at least the moose skidder has 4 hoof drive. throw another log on the fire Clint and .


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops,

Time to redeem myself today and try to get through a session without doing anything dumb. It was a nice sunny morning, fairly cool which is not typical for this time of year but excellent for a bit o' scrounge.




The first load came from the peppermint I cut up the weekend before last. There was some left over after I loaded up so it might have been half a cord all up. I'll get the rest another time.




I got that load home then came back for more. The tree I cut up before my little issue with my nuts was a narrow leaf peppermint, great splitting. Knocking these rounds apart took only a coupla minutes. The phone obviously struggled a bit with the sun/shade contrast.




Loaded up...




And the posterior view...




After loading up I didn't have much time left before I had to go and get prettied up for work. However, I had a little time to put half a tank through Limby before I headed off so that I could say that I did. First things first. Check my nuts.




Nuts very firmly attached. Then over to the other tree that saw Limby go to pieces the other day. Some beautiful rounds, 18 inches diameter or so of great burning wood in the smaller trunk.




I tidied up a couple of smaller limbs as well before I thought I'd better go to work. 



An excellent morning, ending up with not far off 3 cubes back home.


----------



## nomad_archer

mainewoods said:


> 5 storms in 9 days, over 5 ' of poor man's fertilizer has fallen. Another 12-18" tomorrow. Scroungin's kinda tough goin'!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558201
> View attachment 558205
> View attachment 558206



Where are your deer. Hard to believe they get around in that much snow.


----------



## nomad_archer

@Cowboy254 glad you have your nuts under control now. I would be lying if I denied losing a nut or two but never both at the same time. I now have extra bar nuts in the saw box. 

My stupid mistake that I laugh at now was.... The day or two before leaving for a family vacation I was doing my oil change and had the truck up on ramps. I was draining the oil from the oil filter. The truck has a top mount filter with a drain. To do this I have the oil filter 3/4 of the way unscrewed. While I wait for the oil filter to quit draining, I climb underneath the truck and start hitting the drive shaft grease fittings. I get to the front drive shaft and the grease fittings are facing where I cant get to them and I have the 4x4 engaged so there is no turning that drive shaft. Ok start the truck disengage 4x4 and finish this up. About 1/2 a second after I started the truck I realized the oil filter was not on tight. Well I confirmed the oil pump is working fine. It is amazing how much oil you can spray around the engine compartment in 1/2 second. I finished the oil change and went to the self serve car wash and used the engine greaser. I kind of feel bad made a mess of the bay but I guess I am not as bad as some other people.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day troops,
> 
> Time to redeem myself today and try to get through a session without doing anything dumb. It was a nice sunny morning, fairly cool which is not typical for this time of year but excellent for a bit o' scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 558238
> 
> 
> The first load came from the peppermint I cut up the weekend before last. There was some left over after I loaded up so it might have been half a cord all up. I'll get the rest another time.
> 
> View attachment 558239
> 
> 
> I got that load home then came back for more. The tree I cut up before my little issue with my nuts was a narrow leaf peppermint, great splitting. Knocking these rounds apart took only a coupla minutes. The phone obviously struggled a bit with the sun/shade contrast.
> 
> View attachment 558240
> 
> 
> Loaded up...
> 
> View attachment 558241
> 
> 
> And the posterior view...
> 
> View attachment 558242
> 
> 
> After loading up I didn't have much time left before I had to go and get prettied up for work. However, I had a little time to put half a tank through Limby before I headed off so that I could say that I did. First things first. Check my nuts.
> 
> View attachment 558243
> 
> 
> Nuts very firmly attached. Then over to the other tree that saw Limby go to pieces the other day. Some beautiful rounds, 18 inches diameter or so of great burning wood in the smaller trunk.
> 
> View attachment 558244
> 
> 
> I tidied up a couple of smaller limbs as well before I thought I'd better go to work.
> 
> View attachment 558245
> 
> An excellent morning, ending up with not far off 3 cubes back home.


Another excellent photo essay! That looks like real nice wood to work with.


----------



## DrewUth

Hey it could have been worst- the tree could have sat back on your bar and chain and left it stuck haha.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is peppermint hard stuff?


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing limby has attached nuts, like us!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Lost his nuts on Valentines day!


----------



## Cowboy254

Thanks everyone for your concern about my nuts. The good thing was that with the captive nuts on Limby, I didn't lose them. Part of me wonders whether the captivity of the nuts makes them more inclined to loosen. However, I'm perfectly willing to accept nut-user error in this instance .



woodchip rookie said:


> Is peppermint hard stuff?



G'day woodchip, narrow leaf peppermint is not very hard. According to my reference book it is 7.1kN in hardness when dry while broad leaf peppermint is 8.4kN. The blue gum I was cutting was 12kN. Sugar maple is 7.3kN, black locust 7.5kN and white oak 6.0kN. The thing that makes it really easy splitting is the very straight grain and lack of interlocking of the wood fibres. So even though it is a bit denser than sugar maple and about the same hardness, it's really easy to split while I've heard that sugar maple can be pretty tough going.

For me, I rate firewood by density and ash content for burning preference but if I have to cut it myself, hardness (wear and tear on chains) and splitting really come into play (I only do it manually). I reckon peppermint is a really good compromise. It doesn't destroy my equipment and it is easy splitting so it's less time consuming. It has bugger-all ash so it makes great coals and burns down to nothing. It has BTUs a touch above black locust so it's not bad in that department. The blue gum that I cut has higher BTUs but it produces a fair amount of fine ash that annoys me and takes five times as many hits to split. If I had a blue gum and a peppermint lying next to each other, I'd cut the peppermint first  .

I'll try to set up the Go-Pro to demonstrate the splitting ease on those good rounds in the second last picture. Cowgirl will have to help me, I have no idea how the thing works.


----------



## KiwiBro

As long as those captive nuts aren't blue, all's good.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, I'm with you on your firewood scoring system.

Which leads me to my next question anyone using a fire place/combustion stove with an ash removal try. I find nothing worse then trying to remove hot ash and having it rise up with the heat as you try to gently place it into the ash bucket. Do fire places with an ash trays completely eliminate this or are they still quite messy?
What are the pros and cons?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy, I'm with you on your firewood scoring system.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question anyone using a fire place/combustion stove with an ash removal try. I find nothing worse then trying to remove hot ash and having it rise up with the heat as you try to gently place it into the ash bucket. Do fire places with an ash trays completely eliminate this or are they still quite messy?
> What are the pros and cons?



Our stove has an ash pan and I still get some fines out when putting the pan back in... For some reason it creates enough of a seal to push air out.

Our insert is all shovel and pail.

I set up our small shop vac/ash vacuum when I'm working on cleaning to help keep it all under control. The vac has a fine dust filter and a bag.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy, I'm with you on your firewood scoring system.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question anyone using a fire place/combustion stove with an ash removal try. I find nothing worse then trying to remove hot ash and having it rise up with the heat as you try to gently place it into the ash bucket. Do fire places with an ash trays completely eliminate this or are they still quite messy?
> What are the pros and cons?



I reckon the best thing to do is pick a night that looks overcast and relatively mild and either don't load it up in the evening or chuck a couple of bits in and leave full open so that it burns out and cools down and you don't get the ash flying everywhere in rapidly rising convection air currents when you clean it out in the morning. Or burn peppermint and only have to do it twice a year.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I guess there's no sure way of eliminating ash altogeather, I do wait for it to cool down but if it's night time and it's still got some hot coals I bite the bullet and empty it out regardless.
The worst wood I have ever burnt for ash was Jacaranda, seriously I'd say half of it was non combustible. I was emptying the ash out every 2nd day.
Iron bark I'd say you can burn a ton to get a bucket of ash. I'm assuming it's all to do with the carbon content of the wood.


----------



## nomad_archer

Well I have a crew in refacing the old fire place this week. The job will take an extra day and they wanted to finish tomorrow. I told them that they need to wait until Monday I have a GTG tomorrow.

Old fire place less the mantle






Progress so far. It needs the bottom veneer laid and grouted. Also note I cut the carpet back so they could stone down to where the new flooring will be. Which means less finish work for me. Also the mantle is a 12" deep solid oak barn beam. So if push comes to shove I could always burn the mantle.


----------



## woodchip rookie

When I scoop out hot ashes I just stick my face down in the bucket and snort the dust. You guys don't even know what you're missing.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I guess there's no sure way of eliminating ash altogeather, I do wait for it to cool down but if it's night time and it's still got some hot coals I bite the bullet and empty it out regardless.
> The worst wood I have ever burnt for ash was Jacaranda, seriously I'd say half of it was non combustible. I was emptying the ash out every 2nd day.
> Iron bark I'd say you can burn a ton to get a bucket of ash. I'm assuming it's all to do with the carbon content of the wood.



Hey Jeff,

You're right, you have to deal with it one way or another but as you note, the type of wood you burn makes a massive difference. 

Ash is the stuff in wood that doesn't burn (obviously) and is the mineral elements in the wood - sodium, potassium etc - that the tree was using as part of its metabolism. So when @woodchip rookie is honking his ash, he's getting his daily salt requirements among other things. Sapwood which is where much of the movement of stuff in the tree is occurring has higher mineral content and therefore ash, compared to heartwood which is structural and the channels for movement of stuff are blocked. Bark is higher again in ash content. 

E. rubida (Candlebark) is a touch less dense than peppermint but has a stark difference in ash content between heartwood and sapwood. Peppermint sapwood is not much worse than heartwood in ash content, even the bark is not too bad. I'll burn the candlebark heartwood (which is orange) and has very little ash but small branches with bark on them - forget about it, the ash content once partially burnt smothers the remaining combustible bits which then can't burn properly so you end up with a firebox full of ash and unburnt charcoal in a few days. You can mix in a little of that with a low ash wood like peppermint or red gum and it'll burn down better eventually but I'd rather not have to burn any of that at all. I take that down to my brother in Melbourne, it's all the same to him. So the lower the ash content, the cleaner and more complete your combustion is going to be. 

This pic was candlebark from last winter in the fire and you can see the clear delineation of heartwood and sapwood by the ash production. 




The carbon content is the mass for a given volume (density) and the more of that you have for a lower mineral content the better. That's why the ironbark you get up there is so popular - very very dense without the high mineral/ash content. If I had ironbark, I wouldn't bother with peppermint or candlebark - you get an extra 300kgs per cubic metre or 1100kgs extra per cord over peppermint and 2480kgs extra per cord over black spruce! @dancan would go into conniptions.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I do feel for those guys who only have access to light weight softwoods but on the up side they only pay half price for saws.
One of the other attributes of a good firewood is how fast it burns. I find Ironbark is nice and dense but burns slow if you don't load up your fire box. you pretty muck can't get pine to burn slow.


----------



## dancan

I can keep the furnace burning 24/7 for 2 weeks on spruce , fir and pine before I have to shovel .
I can cut my wood consumption by 1/2 or better on hardwoods but shovel time is less than a week with red maple , maybe 8 days on on sugar maple .


----------



## KiwiBro

There's a Vitex here called Puriri, that I thought was a similar density to Ironbark. Certainly is a nightmare to cut when dry. There is no way you would load up your firebox with it, for it would result in no grill, warped door, etc. Many people learned the hard way that too much of a good thing is no longer a good thing. The last dead standing one I dropped was only about 25" DBH but took three sharp chains just to make the felling cuts. It lays where I dropped it and one day I might get back there to pull it out but I'm in no hurry.

It doesn't really rot, and being so hard, it was used as bearings in water pumps. There are still a few old, working pumps running these Puriri bearings.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just once I'd like to split some easy softwood. This twisty-grain ash I got is a nightmare. I see guys on youtube with a Fiskars splitting axe making it look like they are chopping blocks of styrofoam. "Look, it's easy"....yea right. Come over here and swing on some of this ash and sugar maple I got. Isocore then sledgehammer.


----------



## dancan

That twisty grain stuff comes in all , I've got spruce that is full of big knots that you have to fight with because it goes left then an inch below it goes right etc ...
Spruce that looks like it's straight and clear , full of little knots inside going in every direction holding the splits together so you have to chop them apart ...
Maple and birch that are all twisted together as well , fight , chop and chop ....
Every now and then you do get some cream lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea. Twisted sugar maple is the toughest stuff I have swung on yet.


----------



## dancan

Come on up , I can find you some nice pine and spruce that was grown in an abandoned field , 20' tall , 20" at the butt , starting a foot from the ground 15' wide of branch tip to tip and a whirl of branches every 3" for that thick fat Christmas tree shape .
Just as much fun as that spiral twist sugar maple that don't stack worth chit lol
Sure is a joy to to get some nice clear straight grain and blast through a pile of it once in a while isn't it 
Pretty sure I'm faster at processing perfect wood with an axe than a splitter but , seldom do I get a good pile of that perfect wood , it's usually only a teaser lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk

I had some silver maple that had grain that looked like a lightning bolt. Splitting was done with maul and sledge.


----------



## siouxindian

alot of them guys on youtube clean shavin new hat new gloves new ax new pants new boots tellin aptment dwellers that burn 1/4 rick a year how to split wood.i know not all of em but it is so funny to watch for a few seconds.the real splittin is not like on youtube that wood splits so easy every now and again it is easy for a minute but the next 10 hours it is work! just a 2 cent from okla.


----------



## svk

siouxindian said:


> alot of them guys on youtube clean shavin new hat new gloves new ax new pants new boots tellin aptment dwellers that burn 1/4 rick a year how to split wood.i know not all of em but it is so funny to watch for a few seconds.the real splittin is not like on youtube that wood splits so easy every now and again it is easy for a minute but the next 10 hours it is work! just a 2 cent from okla.


Yep. 

Sort of like the fishing shows where they guys fish for a week to get enough film for a 20 minute show then they hold the fish so far in front of them that it makes a 2 lb fish look like ten pounds.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is that how they catch a fish every time the pole hits the water?! And here I thought I was doin somethin wrong.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I can keep the furnace burning 24/7 for 2 weeks on spruce



Hey, that's pretty good burn time!



Jeffkrib said:


> I do feel for those guys who only have access to light weight softwoods but on the up side they only pay half price for saws.
> One of the other attributes of a good firewood is how fast it burns. I find Ironbark is nice and dense but burns slow if you don't load up your fire box. you pretty muck can't get pine to burn slow.



That's where the compromise is, there are pros and cons. The denser it is, the harder it is to ignite and get going, and the more slowly it produces its heat. But you get the great coals that radiate heat for hours while pyrolysis sends all the softwood up the flue and leaves bugger all coals *but* generates near instant heat that can get the dense stuff going rather than having to wait for the ironbark to get cracking. In an ideal world you might have a shed full of dancan spruce and a shed full of Jeffkrib ironbark next to each other, fire up the firebox with one then load up with the other. Winner winner chicken dinner. I'll just have to get by with Cowboy compromise wood.

The new fireplace is looking great, Steve.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Playing taxi this morning than loading up for GTG mini 
got the carb kit in the 455 poulan needs to be tuned 
6 cube 655 Bp is ready should be fun
may even take some pics


----------



## cheeves

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. Twisted sugar maple is the toughest stuff I have swung on yet.


How about the Pignut? lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont know what that is.


----------



## MustangMike

Pig Nut (aka Smooth Bark) Hickory. I'll tell you what else is real tough, stingy Black Birch is real tough to split.


----------



## Buckshot00

Today's haul ash.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Never cut hickory


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Never cut hickory



It will slow your saw like few other trees will, but I think the Shag Bark is tougher.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a (virtually) endless supply of ash. No need for hickory.


----------



## Logger nate

Well was able to get splitter out today and split a little wood, started pretty good after sitting for a few months, sure like that splitter, nice to be working with wood again 
also decided it was time to get some tires for the wood (horse) trailer since one blew out just sitting there 
ordered some new ones from Walmart, don't really like Walmart but hard to beat $56 for 10 ply shipped to your door.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I been splittin by hand for a week. Nasty twisted ash.


----------



## svk

On the road yesterday and today. Wishing I could scrounge along the interstate!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ohio is like that also...dead ash everywhere along the interstates


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Ohio is like that also...dead ash everywhere along the interstates


That's where I am now. It's incredible compared to how hard I have to work for quality wood back home.


----------



## JustJeff

Hey I found my scrounge pile and my boat on the same day! Warm 8 degrees (51F) is melting the snow quickly. That 4 1/2 ft page wire fence is my snow gauge.


----------



## muddstopper

Got my first scrounge of the year. bradford pair. Cut down and sawed up and he even helped me load it. Also had a little dead walnut to throw on top. Took me longer to hook up the trailer than it did to haul this load.


----------



## jasper nl

muddstopper said:


> Got my first scrounge of the year. bradford pair. Cut down and sawed up and he even helped me load it. Also had a little dead walnut to throw on top. Took me longer to hook up the trailer than it did to haul this load.


Bad year i have the same problem


----------



## muddstopper

bradford pair isnt my favorite wood. Hard to split and burns fast once dry. Splits will have more splinters than anything I have ever seen. Kind of like stacking razor blades, but if someone wants to fall it, buck it and help me load it, and its less than a mile from my house, I'll take it.


----------



## svk

Is it any good for smoking food?


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Got my first scrounge of the year. bradford pair. Cut down and sawed up and he even helped me load it. Also had a little dead walnut to throw on top. Took me longer to hook up the trailer than it did to haul this load.


Got any woodturners nearby?


----------



## muddstopper

cant answer about smoking with it. I got a neighbor that grabbed a arm load and says he's going to try it so I guess we'll see. It might do pretty good, I believe bradfords are grafted onto crab apple root stock, so it might be like smoking with apple wood. 

As for wood turners, The John C Campbell Folk school is about 4 or 5 miles from me. They do all kinds of wood crafts there. https://www.folkschool.org/


----------



## Country bumpkin

Cut a dead ash on neighbors lot today before they sell it. Love free wood close by.


----------



## crowbuster

Speaking of free wood close by. They are logging a small woods 2 miles from my place. Got word today that I can cut all the tops after they are done logging. And it is dry here after our 5-6th mud season this winter


----------



## Country bumpkin

crowbuster said:


> Speaking of free wood close by. They are logging a small woods 2 miles from my place. Got word today that I can cut all the tops after they are done logging. And it is dry here after our 5-6th mud season this winter


Sounds like you hit the jackpot on free wood!!


----------



## Country bumpkin

MustangMike said:


> It will slow your saw like few other trees will, but I think the Shag Bark is tougher.


We have mostly shag bark here. Love the smell of hickory.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.


----------



## Logger nate

Ryan'smilling said:


> I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.



You did great! Would be interesting to see how a Fiskars compared.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Logger nate said:


> You did great! Would be interesting to see how a Fiskars compared.



I left my X27 there with the guys who had the tree removed. I guess the guy (60) told his son (29) that I did that piece is 6 minutes, so the kid's gotta try now. I guess he didn't feel like trying to lift one onto the splitter. 

Anyway, I like the X27 also, but the GB keeps calling me back. The X27 is longer, and the extra length gets in the way a little bit when I choke up and make little swings. Also, and I've been meaning to play around with the grinder to see if I can fix this, but the Fiskars gets stuck on the cheeks too often in my opinion. It might not have been an issue here, but it happens enough to bug me. I'll split a piece just enough to separate it, but not enough to knock it away from the bigger piece. It doesn't always work perfectly like that, but sometimes, and the Fiskars will sink just enough that the almost barbed portion of the bit gets stuck and won't easily back out. Instead you have to hold the handle straight up and down and wiggle it side you side until it walks up and out. 

Other than that, I like the Fiskars a lot. It really splits quite nicely, but because of the head design and the comfort of the GB handle I usually pick that one up and leave the Fiskars for people who want to take a stab at splitting the easy way.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> I left my X27 there with the guys who had the tree removed. I guess the guy (60) told his son (29) that I did that piece is 6 minutes, so the kid's gotta try now. I guess he didn't feel like trying to lift one onto the splitter.
> 
> Anyway, I like the X27 also, but the GB keeps calling me back. The X27 is longer, and the extra length gets in the way a little bit when I choke up and make little swings. Also, and I've been meaning to play around with the grinder to see if I can fix this, but the Fiskars gets stuck on the cheeks too often in my opinion. It might not have been an issue here, but it happens enough to bug me. I'll split a piece just enough to separate it, but not enough to knock it away from the bigger piece. It doesn't always work perfectly like that, but sometimes, and the Fiskars will sink just enough that the almost barbed portion of the bit gets stuck and won't easily back out. Instead you have to hold the handle straight up and down and wiggle it side you side until it walks up and out.
> 
> Other than that, I like the Fiskars a lot. It really splits quite nicely, but because of the head design and the comfort of the GB handle I usually pick that one up and leave the Fiskars for people who want to take a stab at splitting the easy way.


Been meaning to drop you a PM. I was into the hunting cabin last weekend but with the deep snow I forgot to go out to the shed and grab the Husky S2800 for you. But with temps in the 60s this week I may be able to drive the truck in there soon! I would love to run the S2800 and Isocore back to back with the GB when I get out to your place.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.



Looking good! Do you have any more trees like that I can help you cut?


----------



## tpence2177

A little off topic, but anyone have a backpack blower? I'm looking at a few right now. Always had a handheld blower and would like to know what some of the better features are on them. Looking at husqvarna 150bt, echo pb-580bt, pb-500bt, and maybe any stihl In the $225 price range used that isn't beat to absolute death. 


Edit: guess I could add, mainly going to be using it to help me with leaf removal during the winter. Summer my handheld bg55 does just fine for grass. I have 6 acres of trees that I'm trying to tame. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buckshot00

Country bumpkin said:


> View attachment 559130
> Cut a dead ash on neighbors lot today before they sell it. Love free wood close by.


Very nice. Looks like a little poison ivy wrapped around that ash though.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan'smilling said:


> I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.



That's awesome! I've never split anything comes apart that nice.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Looking good! Do you have any more trees like that I can help you cut?



No more like that unfortunately. I do have a lot of red and white oak, but most of it is under 14". 

I'd love to do a comparison of those ones also. I'd like to find something that I like as much as the GB, but it hasn't happened yet. I'd also definitely like to try the isocore, even though it's in a different weight class. Unfortunately, I fell on the ice in the neighbor's driveway and broke my ankle on Monday. So, I'm pretty much out of commission for a while. I can still drive the tractor around and get to the sugarbush where wood is. I hope you still want to come out and meet up, but I won't get to do much splitting myself.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> No more like that unfortunately. I do have a lot of red and white oak, but most of it is under 14".
> 
> I'd love to do a comparison of those ones also. I'd like to find something that I like as much as the GB, but it hasn't happened yet. I'd also definitely like to try the isocore, even though it's in a different weight class. Unfortunately, I fell on the ice in the neighbor's driveway and broke my ankle on Monday. So, I'm pretty much out of commission for a while. I can still drive the tractor around and get to the sugarbush where wood is. I hope you still want to come out and meet up, but I won't get to do much splitting myself.


Absolutely I will still come out, or if you want to wait until you are up and walking that works too. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Logger nate

Ryan'smilling said:


> I left my X27 there with the guys who had the tree removed. I guess the guy (60) told his son (29) that I did that piece is 6 minutes, so the kid's gotta try now. I guess he didn't feel like trying to lift one onto the splitter.
> 
> Anyway, I like the X27 also, but the GB keeps calling me back. The X27 is longer, and the extra length gets in the way a little bit when I choke up and make little swings. Also, and I've been meaning to play around with the grinder to see if I can fix this, but the Fiskars gets stuck on the cheeks too often in my opinion. It might not have been an issue here, but it happens enough to bug me. I'll split a piece just enough to separate it, but not enough to knock it away from the bigger piece. It doesn't always work perfectly like that, but sometimes, and the Fiskars will sink just enough that the almost barbed portion of the bit gets stuck and won't easily back out. Instead you have to hold the handle straight up and down and wiggle it side you side until it walks up and out.
> 
> Other than that, I like the Fiskars a lot. It really splits quite nicely, but because of the head design and the comfort of the GB handle I usually pick that one up and leave the Fiskars for people who want to take a stab at splitting the easy way.


That makes sense, I've never tried the GB, would like to try it sometime, either way you made it look easy I prolly would have had to take a break.
Sorry to hear about your ankle, man that's a bummer, hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I had surgery on Friday and got some hardware installed. I asked them to use Stihl screws so they won't vibrate out, but I'm not sure if they took me seriously. . Either way, I'm really happy to be on the road to recovery!! Can't wait to get back to work, but I know it'll be a while.


----------



## dancan

Yup , I had Husky screws , some backed out lol
Get some physio when it's time and pay attention , I hope it's a speedy recovery !


----------



## cantoo

Ryan'smilling, yeah that isn't happening with me. No way could I swing that long anymore and if I tried you would be carrying me home. I bought a Fiskers X27 or whatever they were called when it was on sale a few months ago. I never even split a piece of wood with it, gave it to my buddy who does most of his splitting by hand. He loves it. He was using an old 8 or 10 pound maul. I get enough exercise just getting on and off my tractor. Good job though.


----------



## svk

Had a good morning at the wood pile. Split up a bunch of previously scrounged mixed species stuff for the children's camp (more pics in the dedicated thread).


----------



## JustJeff

Just brought some more wood up from under the deck. I've burned 5 cord (facecord) this year. What's everyone else at?


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> Just brought some more wood up from under the deck. I've burned 5 cord (facecord) this year. What's everyone else at?


I don't really have an accurate count but guessing we have burned prolly 4 full cords so far. I know it's more than we have burned in any of the last 12 years for this time period. More below 0 weather for longer time period this year.


----------



## Hoosk

thinking around 6+ cords, based on 4x8 trailer worth lasting a week. Similar to last year I believe I get around a cord cut for a gallon of gas. That is based on type and size of wood...seems to be close to that for me.


----------



## NGaMountains

tpence2177 said:


> A little off topic, but anyone have a backpack blower? I'm looking at a few right now. Always had a handheld blower and would like to know what some of the better features are on them. Looking at husqvarna 150bt, echo pb-580bt, pb-500bt, and maybe any stihl In the $225 price range used that isn't beat to absolute death.
> 
> 
> Edit: guess I could add, mainly going to be using it to help me with leaf removal during the winter. Summer my handheld bg55 does just fine for grass. I have 6 acres of trees that I'm trying to tame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I have one, but it's a Husky 580BTS. I have an 1800 foot winding driveway up the side of a mountain that's lined with mature trees, so I wasn't going to fool around with a $200 blower. If you're blowing 6 acres I'd be a little concerned with a cheap blower in that case, too. FWIW, the 580 will damn near blow the top layer of asphalt off the driveway. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Hoosk

560 BTS blower here, my wife loves it. I use it for a mile long bike path I try to keep up.


----------



## zogger

NGaMountains said:


> I have one, but it's a Husky 580BTS. I have an 1800 foot winding driveway up the side of a mountain that's lined with mature trees, so I wasn't going to fool around with a $200 blower. If you're blowing 6 acres I'd be a little concerned with a cheap blower in that case, too. FWIW, the 580 will damn near blow the top layer of asphalt off the driveway. Good luck whatever you decide!



As part of my job, I operate two different big diesel commercial kubota mowers, including blowing the private road off of leaves and pine needles. They are so powerful it only takes a few quick passes to completely clear the road, or clear leaves off a yard into the woods. I don't even own a working backpack blower, although I have a repairable one in the projects pile.


----------



## muddstopper

I used to take my straw blower to blow the leaves out of development ditch lines. worked pretty good as long as the leaves where dry.


----------



## NGaMountains

zogger said:


> As part of my job, I operate two different big diesel commercial kubota mowers, including blowing the private road off of leaves and pine needles. They are so powerful it only takes a few quick passes to completely clear the road, or clear leaves off a yard into the woods. I don't even own a working backpack blower, although I have a repairable one in the projects pile.



Sounds like a good solution for your situation. For me, I have 10 feet of flat driveway and everything else is sloped, including deep drainage areas I have to scour the leaves out of, so backpack works much better for me. That and the fact I have so little grass I use a manual reel mower, not even a rotary blade power mower!

Thought of you Zogger as I came by Resaca Saturday morning on GA136. Maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Haywire

Ryan'smilling said:


> I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.




You're a beast!!! If I try something like that, it's best if I have my wife standing by with a defibrillator! haha


----------



## MustangMike

I like the X 27, but I would walk a line right through the middle of a piece like that. After that I go for a piece at a time in the edges. I also generally keep my splits a lot larger that what you are making.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Just brought some more wood up from under the deck. I've burned 5 cord (facecord) this year. What's everyone else at?



You're not going to believe this, but I have got all the way through to late February without lighting the fire once! Coincidentally, I did light it this morning. We had snow on the mountains here overnight though I expect it will be gone by the time the cloud clears tomorrow. Still, any excuse to fire up! Never mind that it is forecast to hit nearly 100 deg F on Thursday.




There's one piece of bluegum that looks like a pair of shorts with the legs pointing outwards then wattle sticks shoved into as many spaces as possible.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I like the X 27, but I would walk a line right through the middle of a piece like that. After that I go for a piece at a time in the edges. I also generally keep my splits a lot larger that what you are making.



I'm with you, Mike, I'd go across the middle too with good splitting wood and keep the splits larger. As far as I'm concerned, the only split that is too big is one that doesn't fit through the door of the stove. Otherwise I prefer them bigger rather than smaller. All the same, that was a good period of swinging there without needing a breather. That was good splitting wood too, I don't think we have anything here that would split with a hit on the end of a piece lying on its side. 

So I went out to the Lady Farm again this arvo. The family court has finally meandered its way somewhere near a conclusion and the ex-husband will buy out the Lady Farmer in 85 days and that will be the end of farm scrounging for me. She needed the ute today so I went to a different part of the farm that the Subaru can tow a trailer to and still be able to get out. Frustrating scrounge though. A downed peppermint that forked near the base had half dry and half greenish trunks. Sections of both were a bit chit. 




There was some good wood though. Yes, the trees are all at that angle. 




It seemed that every single cut would close up thanks to the twist in the trunk and so I'd have to cut mostly through then periodically cut through with a wedge to roll a section over. There was also thick bark in sections and sap veins in parts that jammed up the sprocket on the tip of the bar when one cut closed up so then I wasted time fartarsing around knocking it free. 




It normally takes less than one tank in Limby to get a trailer load but things were so slow today that it was at least 1.5 tanks. But we got there in the end.




At least my nuts didn't fall off this time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Lucky you, got to light your fire.


----------



## benp

crowbuster said:


> Speaking of free wood close by. They are logging a small woods 2 miles from my place. Got word today that I can cut all the tops after they are done logging. And it is dry here after our 5-6th mud season this winter



Excellent!!!! 

You will be amazed at how much wood you can scrounge out of tops piles.



Ryan'smilling said:


> I happen to have access to Wi-Fi tonight, so I uploaded a video of splitting wood with my Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. The round is a 750# piece of red oak that's 42" in diameter. 6.5 rounds like this would make a full cord of wood by my math. I did pretty good, but after watching the video there's plenty of room for improvement. I should have started making a grid earlier instead of after about 4 minutes.




Great job!!!!

I wish we had oaks that big. Wait, I wish we had plentiful oak period. 



Cowboy254 said:


> You're not going to believe this, but I have got all the way through to late February without lighting the fire once! Coincidentally, I did light it this morning. We had snow on the mountains here overnight though I expect it will be gone by the time the cloud clears tomorrow. Still, any excuse to fire up! Never mind that it is forecast to hit nearly 100 deg F on Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 559380
> 
> 
> There's one piece of bluegum that looks like a pair of shorts with the legs pointing outwards then wattle sticks shoved into as many spaces as possible.



You really need to start a channel of your stove burning like the fireplace channel. 

Like this.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Excellent!!!!
> 
> You will be amazed at how much wood you can scrounge out of tops piles.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!!!!
> 
> I wish we had oaks that big. Wait, I wish we had plentiful oak period.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to start a channel of your stove burning like the fireplace channel.
> 
> Like this.


----------



## DrewUth

Filled the truck and trailer full, TWICE, with a free Cherry scrounge. Please pardon my excitable Brother-in-Law. Tree was 24" at base, a tree company took it down and left me all the MEAT. Big rounds!

How long does Cherry take to season, compared to say Oak for example?


----------



## farmer steve

DrewUth said:


> Filled the truck and trailer full, TWICE, with a free Cherry scrounge. Please pardon my excitable Brother-in-Law. Tree was 24" at base, a tree company took it down and left me all the MEAT. Big rounds!
> 
> How long does Cherry take to season, compared to say Oak for example?
> 
> View attachment 559432
> View attachment 559433
> View attachment 559434


nice score Drew.  split,stacked and top covered you may be able to burn that next year at this time. it will go south quick if left uncovered and on the ground. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Farmer Steve's GTG pics 
some anyway












I could have posted more but you get the idea
I had a good time and enjoyed meeting some people on this site.
Next time we will have to smoke or grill some meat... Thanks for having us over Steve


----------



## benp

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Farmer Steve's GTG pics
> some anyway
> View attachment 559447
> 
> View attachment 559448
> 
> View attachment 559449
> 
> View attachment 559450
> 
> View attachment 559451
> View attachment 559452
> View attachment 559453
> 
> I could have posted more but you get the idea
> I had a good time and enjoyed meeting some people on this site.
> Next time we will have to smoke or grill some meat... Thanks for having us over Steve



Awesome!!!!!! Looks like you guys had great weather for it!!!!

I was around your way last November. My sister lives/works in Biglerville so I hung out there for a few days and we went to a wedding in Western PA. 

Doing the quick tour of Gettysburg is sobering as an adult. I was there as a kid but things really sink in when your older.


----------



## farmer steve

benp said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Looks like you guys had great weather for it!!!!
> 
> I was around your way last November. My sister lives/works in Biglerville so I hung out there for a few days and we went to a wedding in Western PA.
> 
> Doing the quick tour of Gettysburg is sobering as an adult. I was there as a kid but things really sink in when your older.


should have stopped by when you were in the neighborhood. always a cold one around somewhere.


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Farmer Steve's GTG pics
> some anyway
> View attachment 559447
> 
> View attachment 559448
> 
> View attachment 559449
> 
> View attachment 559450
> 
> View attachment 559451
> View attachment 559452
> View attachment 559453
> 
> I could have posted more but you get the idea
> I had a good time and enjoyed meeting some people on this site.
> Next time we will have to smoke or grill some meat... Thanks for having us over Steve


thanks Dave. i didn't take enough pics. only one not in your pics is you so..........


----------



## tpence2177

Feel like I got a good deal on me a new blower. Once it comes in and make sure it's going to run right I think I have a friend that will buy my bg55 so I should only have around $50-75 in this blower. Only part it needs is the clamp to hold the throttle to the tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

Cherry is not a quick drying wood, but then again, neither is Oak. Cherry smells good and coals up nice, and IMO will seem to put out more BTUs that the ratings indicate.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sage advice from our Zogger:


----------



## Country bumpkin

Cut a dead ash yesterday evening that lightning knocked the top out of. Next years wood.


----------



## dancan

The fella that I cleared the house lot for stopped by, asked if I could clear the poweline path for him , he said that he admitted to himself that he couldn't get it done lol
It's a nice 20' wide swath about 500 yards with nicer bigger trees than 95%of the house lot 
He did get one of the brush piles burnt , it took him 3 days to burn the one in the center, he's got another just as big and then the same amount again around the perimeter plus the power line , I think he'll be busy for a while lol


Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Cowboy254

Goodness, we're suffering from an acute lack of scrounge today. Fortunately, treatment is at hand.




This tree was standing dead and 'fell over' back in May. I had thought it was a candlebark as it was standing with several others and being dead it was lacking leaves and stuff for ease of identification. There's another reason why I hadn't identified it earlier which I'm a bit embarrassed about. Again. No, my nuts didn't fall off.

Not a big unit, about 16 inches at the base mebbe. As I was cutting it up however, I noticed the pale chips coming out which is rather unusual for a candlebark, which normally produces orange chips.




Apart from the colour, the splitting test is also diagnostic. A candlebark round that big should split in a couple of hits.




8 hits later, I diagnose blue gum. I was aided by a fissure that had opened as it had started to dry. Higher BTUs in the blue gum than the candlebark but also more ash, probably an even trade.

One bit had this little lady under it...temporarily.




Ended up with one cube of blue gum.




Also put the longer skinny branch poles on top that can be used as part of Cowgirl's community bonfire in May.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I was wondering if you were going to cut those thin logs with your big saws until I read its for the Bon .
Now we could put peer pressure to convince you to buy another smaller saw. But I figure there's no point..... If you hang around here that will automatically happen through osmosis.
Then again It may back fire and I end up buying a 661


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I was wondering if you were going to cut those thin logs with your big saws until I read its for the Bon .
> Now we could put peer pressure to convince you to buy another smaller saw. But I figure there's no point..... If you hang around here that will automatically happen through osmosis.
> Then again It may back fire and I end up buying a 661



Well as it happens I used Limby to cut a those 3 inch diameter poles to roughly trailer length so they wouldn't attract unwanted attention from the constabulary. After I lose access to the Lady Farm, well anything could happen, including me buying a smaller saw. Alternatively, I'll create a customised saw horse that will accommodate 20 @dancan sized poles to tie down and burn through with Limby in one go. 

You know you need a 661 of your own . It is fate.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I would be happy with a 440


----------



## DFK

Hay Cowboy!
Look at the back of your trailer...
You have picked up a hitch-hiker.

David


----------



## DrewUth

Cowboy254 said:


> Goodness, we're suffering from an acute lack of scrounge today. Fortunately, treatment is at hand.
> 
> 
> This tree was standing dead and 'fell over' back in May. I had thought it was a candlebark as it was standing with several others and being dead it was lacking leaves and stuff for ease of identification. There's another reason why I hadn't identified it earlier which I'm a bit embarrassed about. Again. No, my nuts didn't fall off.
> 
> Not a big unit, about 16 inches at the base mebbe. As I was cutting it up however, I noticed the pale chips coming out which is rather unusual for a candlebark, which normally produces orange chips.
> 
> Apart from the colour, the splitting test is also diagnostic. A candlebark round that big should split in a couple of hits.
> 
> 8 hits later, I diagnose blue gum. I was aided by a fissure that had opened as it had started to dry. Higher BTUs in the blue gum than the candlebark but also more ash, probably an even trade.
> 
> One bit had this little lady under it...temporarily.
> 
> Ended up with one cube of blue gum.
> 
> Also put the longer skinny branch poles on top that can be used as part of Cowgirl's community bonfire in May.




Maybe a silly question...but can I ask about the giant spider on the back of your trailer? Is that a sticker or...?


----------



## TeeMan

I assume that is a black widow and look at that large spider on the back of your trailer!


----------



## svk

Noodling this morning. For some reason this Stihl RM chain noodles much better than other brands/styles of low profile chain. 

This elm stump wasn't coming apart without a little convincing.


----------



## cheath

I missed a good one this week. My church! Cut down 3 huge maples on Saturday. Truck was in shop over the weekend. By Monday only thing left was big rounds. I was bummed.


----------



## Cowboy254

DFK said:


> Hay Cowboy!
> Look at the back of your trailer...
> You have picked up a hitch-hiker.
> 
> David





DrewUth said:


> Maybe a silly question...but can I ask about the giant spider on the back of your trailer? Is that a sticker or...?





TeeMan said:


> I assume that is a black widow and look at that large spider on the back of your trailer!



We have strict naming rules for our animals in Australia. The one with the red stripe on her back is called a red back spider . They're venomous but no match for a size 10 boot. The big one on the trailer was a huntsman, I had presumably carried it to the trailer on a piece of wood without noticing. Probably would have noticed if it had bitten me. Cowlass had one in her schoolbag yesterday and was not impressed. The one I don't want to meet is the funnelweb and @Jeffkrib has many more of those up in Sydney than we do down here. Get a good bite from one of those and you're boned, they can even hit you through shoes. 



svk said:


> Noodling this morning. For some reason this Stihl RM chain noodles much better than other brands/styles of low profile chain.
> 
> This elm stump wasn't coming apart without a little convincing.
> View attachment 559909
> View attachment 559910
> View attachment 559911



Nice noodles. And I like the way you're looking after your figure, Steve. 



cheath said:


> I missed a good one this week. My church! Cut down 3 huge maples on Saturday. Truck was in shop over the weekend. By Monday only thing left was big rounds. I was bummed.



See @Jeffkrib, this is why everyone needs a 661. Bad luck on the missed scrounge, cheath. Could you not have a go at it anyway? Bit of noodling or roll them up onto a trailer?


----------



## DrewUth

Everytime I think about how beautiful Australia is and how cool you aussies are and how bad I want to visit...I see spiders like that and its back to NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea...they took ausies guns like the PEOPLE were dangerous....


----------



## farmer steve

DrewUth said:


> Everytime I think about how beautiful Australia is and how cool you aussies are and how bad I want to visit...I see spiders like that and its back to NOPE NOPE NOPE


yeah Drew. my wife says that OZ is on the bucket list of places to go. just showed here this. 
*Atracinae*, commonly known as *Australian funnel-web spiders*, is a subfamily of spiders in the funnel-web spider family Hexathelidae.[1] All members of the subfamily are native to Australia.[1] Atracinae consists of three genera: _Atrax_, _Hadronyche_, and _Illawarra_, comprising 35 species. A number of the species produce venom which is dangerous to humans and bites by spiders of six of the species have caused severe injuries to victims. The bite of the Sydney funnel-web spider (_Atrax robustus_) is potentially deadly, but there have been no fatalities since the introduction of modern first aid techniques and antivenom.[2]



*Contents*
[1Description

2Taxonomy
2.1Genera


3Medical significance
3.1Toxins
3.2Symptoms
3.3Treatment


4References

5External links


----------



## farmer steve

DrewUth said:


> Everytime I think about how beautiful Australia is and how cool you aussies are and how bad I want to visit...I see spiders like that and its back to NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sundays scrounge. 2 1/2 truckloads. 4 trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and starting to reap the benefits....


----------



## Cowboy254

DrewUth said:


> Everytime I think about how beautiful Australia is and how cool you aussies are and how bad I want to visit...I see spiders like that and its back to NOPE NOPE NOPE



Yes, the wildlife want to kill you but the women want to love you, that's gotta be worth sumthin'. Besides, as @farmer steve says, we've got the antivenom now so you might not die. Antivenom for the spiders and snakes that is.


----------



## MustangMike

It almost sounds good Cowboy, but give up my guns .... NAAAAAA .... I don't think so!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mustang Mike what the hell do you need so many guns and chainsaws for. LOL


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Mustang Mike what the hell do you need so many guns and chainsaws for. LOL



For shootin stuff and cuttin stuff I guess. I don't have enough chainsaws and I don't own a gun. But I wouldn't mind having one to pop a few of the roos that are messing up my young fruit trees. Then I'd need more guns, because GAD.


----------



## Marine5068

cheath said:


> I missed a good one this week. My church! Cut down 3 huge maples on Saturday. Truck was in shop over the weekend. By Monday only thing left was big rounds. I was bummed.


That happened to me too. A church was removing a large downed storm Maple and I went by to see it all gone the next day.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> Goodness, we're suffering from an acute lack of scrounge today. Fortunately, treatment is at hand.
> 
> View attachment 559859
> 
> 
> This tree was standing dead and 'fell over' back in May. I had thought it was a candlebark as it was standing with several others and being dead it was lacking leaves and stuff for ease of identification. There's another reason why I hadn't identified it earlier which I'm a bit embarrassed about. Again. No, my nuts didn't fall off.
> 
> Not a big unit, about 16 inches at the base mebbe. As I was cutting it up however, I noticed the pale chips coming out which is rather unusual for a candlebark, which normally produces orange chips.
> 
> View attachment 559860
> 
> 
> Apart from the colour, the splitting test is also diagnostic. A candlebark round that big should split in a couple of hits.
> 
> View attachment 559861
> 
> 
> 8 hits later, I diagnose blue gum. I was aided by a fissure that had opened as it had started to dry. Higher BTUs in the blue gum than the candlebark but also more ash, probably an even trade.
> 
> One bit had this little lady under it...temporarily.
> 
> View attachment 559862
> 
> 
> Ended up with one cube of blue gum.
> 
> View attachment 559863
> 
> 
> Also put the longer skinny branch poles on top that can be used as part of Cowgirl's community bonfire in May.
> 
> View attachment 559864


Black Widow?


----------



## square1

Yesterday's scrounge at a hardware that is closing. Industrial bolt / chain / cable cutter


----------



## MustangMike

Let's see, the reasons I need guns:

1) Recreation: plinking, target shooting, and ballistic testing are fun!
2) Hunting, I love the venison, and it is a very lean - good for you meat. Grouse are great also!
3) Varmint control ... Porcupines, Woodchucks, and other destructive critters.
4) Protection ... You never know when this will occur, and hopfully if the opposition knows you are armed it will never occur.

My favorite cartoon when I was in college showed a picture of a guy all tied up in a chair, and the police were removing his gag, and he said "They said they were taking a survey, and I told them I did not believe in keeping a gun in the house to protect myself". Criminals look for easy pickins, and my dogs and my guns make me tough pickins!


----------



## square1

Today's scrounge, log bunks from a backyard playscape my friend wanted out of his yard.


----------



## square1

Tbe maiden voyage with tbe scrounged together log mover. Its been a scroungey kind of day


----------



## square1

Almost there!


----------



## cheath

Well I said I missed a good one but ended up get a half cord and more coming from that maple. There are about 40 huge rounds and some guys are going to split it and guess who's getting the splits? This guy! Woooo! This will put me at 3 cords for fall of 17.


----------



## Benjo

tpence2177 said:


> A little off topic, but anyone have a backpack blower? I'm looking at a few right now. Always had a handheld blower and would like to know what some of the better features are on them. Looking at husqvarna 150bt, echo pb-580bt, pb-500bt, and maybe any stihl In the $225 price range used that isn't beat to absolute death.
> 
> 
> Edit: guess I could add, mainly going to be using it to help me with leaf removal during the winter. Summer my handheld bg55 does just fine for grass. I have 6 acres of trees that I'm trying to tame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I've had good luck with the Echo pb755 63cc series, bought one used and abused with a base gasket leak that covered her with an inch of oil/dust for $100. Rings, new gasket, tons of cleaning and she's a great blower. Very easy starting, even for the wife and anyone else I can rope into helping. Mine is a pb-755st, s denoting the smaller side-mounted air filter as opposed to the larger top mount, and t denoting trigger throttle as opposed to hip. I much prefer the trigger as it leaves my left hand free to pick up sticks and trash. I used the Redmax version of the 580bts (it was originally a redmax product like the 543xp etc.), it's definitely louder and stronger, but I couldn't find one used for under $300. Bigger is definitely better in backpack blowers, I'd absolutely go for a commercial unit over the 50cc 150bts size options if possible. Apparently the Stihl BR700 is even stronger than the 580bts, but obviously way out of price range.


----------



## Cowboy254

square1 said:


> Almost there!
> View attachment 560140



That's great, nice piece of improvisation! Love those logs. With the mud on the logs though, what's your plan to stop blunting your chain in three cuts? Hose them off? Carbide? Filing practice?



cheath said:


> Well I said I missed a good one but ended up get a half cord and more coming from that maple. There are about 40 huge rounds and some guys are going to split it and guess who's getting the splits? This guy! Woooo! This will put me at 3 cords for fall of 17.



Score! That's a nice deal. Someone else's tree. Someone else cuts it down. Someone else bucks it up. Someone else takes the small stuff. Someone else splits the big stuff for you. Now all you need is someone else to drop it off at your place and someone else to stack it ensuring good airflow and aesthetics.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mustang Mike one of the things that gets overlooked in the gun control debate is here in Aus if you hit hard times you will get reasonabley generous social support. You should never get into a situation where you have nothing to loose and have to resort to crime. My understanding is in America you get support for a short time then your on you own.
For those that come from disadvantaged background they may feel they have nothing to loose and resort to crime or gangs. 
It's a simplistic view to blame guns when there are much deeper problems.

The solution to the problem is that every single child or teenager needs to get mentored by decent people as they grow up. Be it through church, sporting clubs, scouts or any other youth social group. You will shape that person for the rest of their life. In the absence of good mentors they will revert to their peers and if they are rat bags you will have problems.
Unfortunately the world is heading the wrong direction and most people can't see the solution.


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> That's great, nice piece of improvisation! Love those logs. With the mud on the logs though, what's your plan to stop blunting your chain in three cuts? Hose them off? Carbide? Filing practice?b


 Yes I get plenty of filing practice! Fortunately there will probably only be one or two cuts per log on those. Knock off the heaviest dirt and run a semichisel chain is about all one can do. The mill debarks them so they don't sweat the mud to much.


----------



## cheath

Cowboy254 said:


> We have strict naming rules for our animals in Australia. The one with the red stripe on her back is called a red back spider . They're venomous but no match for a size 10 boot. The big one on the trailer was a huntsman, I had presumably carried it to the trailer on a piece of wood without noticing. Probably would have noticed if it had bitten me. Cowlass had one in her schoolbag yesterday and was not impressed. The one I don't want to meet is the funnelweb and @Jeffkrib has many more of those up in Sydney than we do down here. Get a good bite from one of those and you're boned, they can even hit you through shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice noodles. And I like the way you're looking after your figure, Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> See @Jeffkrib, this is why everyone needs a 661. Bad luck on the missed scrounge, cheath. Could you not have a go at it anyway? Bit of noodling or roll them up onto a trailer?



Yes I could have but 1, I would have had to take them to my land, unload and borrow my dads splitter and employ some help. 2. I don't have that much room as my 2 cords for next winter are done. 3. I had to work and the church wanted them gone asap. Some members got together today and used a splitter to split them and got 3 full cords. I was a little bummed but a needy family got 2 cords and another church member got one so it worked out. All I need is 2 cords added to my 2 that I have any I'll be set for the 17 burning season. I just thought I could get a leg up on the 18 season but I will shortly. There's a lot to scrounge around here. It seems like people get lazier each year so there's plenty of Downed stuff on the road side for the taking. With permission of course.


----------



## tpence2177

Benjo said:


> I've had good luck with the Echo pb755 63cc series, bought one used and abused with a base gasket leak that covered her with an inch of oil/dust for $100. Rings, new gasket, tons of cleaning and she's a great blower. Very easy starting, even for the wife and anyone else I can rope into helping. Mine is a pb-755st, s denoting the smaller side-mounted air filter as opposed to the larger top mount, and t denoting trigger throttle as opposed to hip. I much prefer the trigger as it leaves my left hand free to pick up sticks and trash. I used the Redmax version of the 580bts (it was originally a redmax product like the 543xp etc.), it's definitely louder and stronger, but I couldn't find one used for under $300. Bigger is definitely better in backpack blowers, I'd absolutely go for a commercial unit over the 50cc 150bts size options if possible. Apparently the Stihl BR700 is even stronger than the 580bts, but obviously way out of price range.




Thanks for the info! Funds were kinda tight, but my pb500t came in today. Parts are on the way for the clamp for the throttle to be connected to the tube. Gassed it up and primed it. Started on the 3rd pull. Will give a full report tomorrow if I can find a way to temporarily attach the throttle to the tube until parts get here. 


BTW anyone's Tapatalk messing up? I can't log in to the forums or at least wasn't able to last time I tried.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> Mustang Mike one of the things that gets overlooked in the gun control debate is here in Aus if you hit hard times you will get reasonabley generous social support. You should never get into a situation where you have nothing to loose and have to resort to crime. My understanding is in America you get support for a short time then your on you own.
> For those that come from disadvantaged background they may feel they have nothing to loose and resort to crime or gangs.
> It's a simplistic view to blame guns when there are much deeper problems.
> 
> The solution to the problem is that every single child or teenager needs to get mentored by decent people as they grow up. Be it through church, sporting clubs, scouts or any other youth social group. You will shape that person for the rest of their life. In the absence of good mentors they will revert to their peers and if they are rat bags you will have problems.
> Unfortunately the world is heading the wrong direction and most people can't see the solution.



If things were working out so well in your Country, then you would have had no reason to ban guns! The truth of the matter is most of the violence can be tied to illegal drug use, and the more people get "helped" the more the family structure breaks down, and the more violence you have. A lot of the crime is also tied to the massive illegal immigration that often make up the worst gangs. At the risk of sounding bias, some of the gangs from Russia & South America will not flinch at committing unspeakable violence. A lot of our problems are "imported", and not home grown, which is why there was an overwhelming vote to start to control our borders. With all due respect, your borders are a bit easier to control.

I totally disagree with your premise that government help is what people need to better themselves. In fact, an examination of reality will often reveal exactly the opposite. When people are rewarded for not working or being productive, they don't and they aren't. It is a sad function of human nature.


----------



## svk

My first foray into true black birch. I've cut a few small dead ones before but this is the real thing!

Smells great and heavy as stone!


----------



## muddstopper

Id these three pieces of wood. I will give one clue. Each piece is a different species and the there are one stick of each species in each pic. I even tell you that the species are Whteoak, Red Oak and River Birch. Which is which? Just for info, the pics in the second pic are not the same three sticks in the first pic


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

muddstopper said:


> Id these three pieces of wood. I will give one clue. Each piece is a different species and the there are one stick of each species in each pic. I even tell you that the species are Whteoak, Red Oak and River Birch. Which is which? Just for info, the pics in the second pic are not the same three sticks in the first pic


Are they from the trunk or have you put in limb wood as well ?
Pic # 1 far left is red oak from a limb


----------



## muddstopper

The river birch is definitly truck wood, 48in dia. I am guessing the whiteoak and red oak are trunk wood as well and at least 16-20in dia. Redoak is southern redoak, not northern redoak. All wood is spit in the dry for 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

muddstopper said:


> The river birch is definitly truck wood, 48in dia. I am guessing the whiteoak and red oak are trunk wood as well and at least 16-20in dia. Redoak is southern redoak, not northern redoak. All wood is spit in the dry for 2 to 3 years.


Makes it harder as I am familiar with the species 
most northern oaks red and white split clean or not stringy so in pic 1 I would say left red right white center river birch
Only going from how it looks split


----------



## muddstopper

Well, that was to easy. Now I got to head back to the wood pile and pull out some different types.


----------



## JustJeff

Enough snow melted during last nights thunderstorms to reveal my noodling blocks. So I fired up the 460 and noodled a few chunks of gnarly maple . The excuse was bedding for my chickens but really I was just itching to run a saw. Wind is howling off the lake and temps are dropping. Supposed to get some squalls later so I'll clean up the saw and put her away for a few more weeks.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 560528
> Enough snow melted during last nights thunderstorms to reveal my noodling blocks. So I fired up the 460 and noodled a few chunks of gnarly maple . The excuse was bedding for my chickens but really I was just itching to run a saw. Wind is howling off the lake and temps are dropping. Supposed to get some squalls later so I'll clean up the saw and put *her* away for a few more weeks.



Hang on a sec... You're referring to a 460 MAGNUM as a girl? You just watch that saw very, very carefully when you next use it. 

For all the spider lovers on here, Fox News this morning: http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...rvives-bite-from-worlds-deadliest-spider.html . Only needed 12 vials of anti-venom to get him through.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Hang on a sec... You're referring to a 460 MAGNUM as a girl? You just watch that saw very, very carefully when you next use it.
> 
> For all the spider lovers on here, Fox News this morning: http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...rvives-bite-from-worlds-deadliest-spider.html . Only needed 12 vials of anti-venom to get him through.


This from a man who calls his 660 limby? Lol.


----------



## Haywire

Sold the snowmachine, so it's back to scrounging on foot. Down to single digit temps at night again, so the snow's got a nice thick crust on it. Makes for easy walking.






Here's my helper getting his trigger "thumb" warmed up. He'd stand there and rev that thing for hours if you'd let him!


----------



## dancan

Can you guys help me id the oak I cut today , here's a pic .






Pffft, oak smoak , you guys and your oak ....


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Can you guys help me id the oak I cut today , here's a pic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, oak smoak , you guys and your oak ....




Black Walnut in the background 
it can't all be oak


----------



## dancan

I gots a French word that comes to mind .... LOL


----------



## dancan

So , I was out today , the weather cooperated 
A winch comes in handy for more than just trees 












I hate leaving a 2' stump lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I scored a 192t and a husky 576xp today. I just grajeated into the real saw world. Im keeping my Poulan tho. You guys cant have it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> This from a man who calls his 660 limby? Lol.



Bloody hell, that is outrageous! I do NOT call my 660 Limby!

Limby is a 661.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Can you guys help me id the oak I cut today , here's a pic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, oak smoak , you guys and your oak ....



I feel your pain, @dancan. I don't have any oak either. 

But to help you feel better, I do, however, have this




or from another angle...




to go with the 10 cords of dry aussie hardwood in the shed. No need to thank me, I'm here to help. 

This was my morning. I got to fly a restored 1957 CAC Winjeel ("Young eagle"), a training aircraft used for the early stage training of RAAF fighter pilots for a number of years. Well, I got to fly it for a few minutes and wheel around a little bit. Mark, the chief pilot chucked it through loops and barrel rolls and did a low level 'attack' on the local speedway . Great fun!


----------



## Plowboy83

I bet that was a blast Cowboy. I have to show you this pic of my crazy buddy he is the one in the plane. As you can tell he isn't all there


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, Black Birch smells great, and has BTUs just under Hickory, but tell me how it splits for ya!!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, Black Birch smells great, and has BTUs just under Hickory, but tell me how it splits for ya!!!!


I'll try splitting it this summer!


----------



## woodchip rookie

How do I tell if my 576xp is "auto tune"? I dont think it is but I havent really had time to look at it.


----------



## dancan

Well , since I gots no oak I have to make up in quantity for what I don't have in quantity lol











Hey Haywire , that's quite a load to pull by hand , come on ovah , plenty of spruce here


----------



## BIGD4DICE

Snow is melting a bit. Was able to dig out a few rounds and run the 797. Winter project.


----------



## svk

BIGD4DICE said:


> Snow is melting a bit. Was able to dig out a few rounds and run the 797. Winter project.



Very nice!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Since you guys like pictures.....576xp behind a 192t. Theres a 30cc poulan behind the 576 in the box. Cant even see it.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Since you guys like pictures.....576xp behind a 192t. Theres a 30cc poulan behind the 576 in the box. Cant even see it.


Unless I was interested in climbing trees, I'd sell that top handle to finance a 50cc saw which is missing in your lineup. I'd keep that little poulan and do a muffler mod on it and it makes a fine small scrounging tool once it has a good chain. 576 I'd just polish it up and hug it, cut a couple pieces and take pics and post them here!


----------



## JustJeff

BIGD4DICE said:


> Snow is melting a bit. Was able to dig out a few rounds and run the 797. Winter project.



That thing is pretty cool. I'd be heating my house with cookies !


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wood Nazi said:


> Unless I was interested in climbing trees, I'd sell that top handle to finance a 50cc saw which is missing in your lineup. I'd keep that little poulan and do a muffler mod on it and it makes a fine small scrounging tool once it has a good chain. 576 I'd just polish it up and hug it, cut a couple pieces and take pics and post them here!


I have a 50cc....its in the shop. The poulan already has a MM. Its a screamer. I wanted the 192 for limbing once the tree is down. When I get to the bigger parts I'll go to the 50 or the Husky. The little poulan I like to use as a felling saw just in case somethin stupid happens Im not ruining a good saw.


----------



## farmer steve

since it saw pics sunday here on the scrounging thread  here's what me and my buddy got running today after a carb rebuild. stihl have some fine tuning to do but i did cut some OAK for @dancan.


----------



## woodchip rookie

looks like a biggin....what is that?


----------



## nomad_archer

Had a nasty nasty storm come through yesterday. Had friends a street over with a nice red oak come down. Unfortunately there was some property damage. I showed up to see if they were OK. Ended up helping cut up a bit of the tree. Still a lot left but they just wanted to clear the yard. He wants to have the rest of the tree taken down. I told him to call me to help after its on the ground. I told him I will bring the splitter. He sent me home with a nice load of oak for the help. He didn't need to. I plan to help him get the rest done and split. 

The 365xt ran like a champ today through the red oak. I guess it was acting funny last week because it sat for about a year. Guess I need to run it more often. My friend said wow that saw cuts fast. I told him that was because the chain was sharp. His chain was really dull.


----------



## dancan

No oak were harmed today , I didn't even loose any barnuts lol


----------



## dancan

The one on the 241 is captive


----------



## dancan

Not a stick of oak in all this either , I think it's a "Protected Species" or sumthin up here lol


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> looks like a biggin....what is that?


john deere 23. 82 cc. made by remington. 1967 i think


----------



## dancan

Scrounging isn't always a cakewalk , I had to do a lot of cutting in water and slush .






Luckily my rubber chainsaw boots don't leak and it's a good thing I have more than 1 pair of chainsaw pants lol


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> john deere 23. 82 cc. made by remington. 1967 i think


The 23 is for lbs right


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Scrounging isn't always a cakewalk , I had to do a lot of cutting in water and slush .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my rubber chainsaw boots don't leak and it's a good thing I have more than 1 pair of chainsaw pants lol


still got to be cold after an hour or so


----------



## dancan

Nope , long sleeve costco merino wool t-shirt yesterday and today , more than that you overheat , temps were around 40 .


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The 23 is for lbs right


only 14.5 lbs. have some issues with the oiler that we need to work on now.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> only 14.5 lbs. have some issues with the oiler that we need to work on now.


From the 67 old mag saw thats not bad
My old Lombard 4.2 69cc is about 14.5


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Nope , long sleeve costco merino wool t-shirt yesterday and today , more than that you overheat , temps were around 40 .[/QUOTE your feet
> even in a dry suit in ice water 20 min about it


----------



## rarefish383

My old Homelite 7-29 was 7 HP and 29 pounds, with a 52 inch bar. The 29 pounds was the power head only, Joe.


----------



## OakWD5

The boss inspected the stacks and said we needed more wood. Have had my eye on this tree and the power company finally took it down this past week. Had a great day with temps in NJ getting up to about 75. All and all an awesome time but the stove is back on tonight.


----------



## OakWD5




----------



## MustangMike

I think the easiest way to tell and Auto Tune or M-Tronic saw is they don't have adjustment screws for the carb. If you have adjustment screws, it is not a computer saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

A warm summer scrounge today, out at the farm. I have 80 days worth of access left so might as well try to get a few years ahead. I came across a couple of fallen peppermints in a scattered stand of living and dead standing.




Interestingly, both forked close to the base and had fallen directly onto one trunk, keeping the other off the ground away from damp and termites as well as making for easy scrounge. I cut the root section of the farther tree first. It was good and solid and termite free but holy spiders, Batman, there were a million spiders running out of the bark all over the place when I started cutting. Huntsmans, of varying size. You can see a little one on the top of the cut section by his shadow but they're hard to pick in the photo since they're the same colour as the bark.




I cut a few bits off the big end first but after a while, the novelty of brushing spiders off the back of your neck and arms that have climbed up over your clothes mid-cut wears off. You can have too much of a good thing, it seems. I went down the other end for a bit taking off the small stuff.




Working back...




Being a bit warm, I paused for a moment to have a drink and take a serenity shot.




Loaded up




And back home to add to the non-spruce pile. Still no oak though.


----------



## DrewUth

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> View attachment 560587
> 
> Black Walnut in the background
> it can't all be oak



Poulan!


----------



## ghosta

Couple of hours work getting my son some more wood, i cut, he loaded and i pushed him pretty hard, he caught up on refuels. Wood is wattle, left on log landing after being put through processor, then abandoned. Wattle is so underated as firewood, best coaling wood we have available here in Tasmania, Australia. Good that hardly anyone knows this! But a good jag of wood id say.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

No oak today 
All apple from next door


I like apple 

First load 
After I unload I get the trailer Getting to old to lift all day


That's better 
Hand truck up the ramp 
Thats my green pole barn 

4 loads total 
Add a half if you count the truck 
only had to drive 300 feet 
That is a good scrounging 

3700 and 4000 And a homelite super 2 ... 
Old school all day


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> No oak today
> All apple from next door
> View attachment 561159
> 
> I like apple View attachment 561160
> 
> First load
> After I unload I get the trailer Getting to old to lift all day
> View attachment 561161
> 
> That's better
> Hand truck up the ramp
> Thats my green pole barn View attachment 561163
> 
> 4 loads total
> Add a half if you count the truck
> only had to drive 300 feet
> That is a good scrounging View attachment 561164
> 
> 3700 and 4000 And a homelite super 2 ...
> Old school all day


Excellent! Nothing wrong with apple!!!


----------



## cantoo

Looks like a buzzsaw would be handy there.


----------



## hunter72

Chainsaws are more fun and faster on a mess like that. Apple is one of my favorite woods for smoking meets and nice smelling holiday wood.


----------



## Haywire

Been looking at a lot of pictures from all you folks this winter and it got me to thinking...Does it snow anywhere in the US, south of Canadian border states and east of the Rockies?


----------



## MustangMike

It lasted for about 2 weeks, then it almost all melted. But yes, we had a 12" storm, then 2 on top of it before it started to disappear.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Been looking at a lot of pictures from all you folks this winter and it got me to thinking...Does it snow anywhere in the US, south of Canadian border states and east of the Rockies?


It's snows here

But yes we boarder Canada....


----------



## Cowboy254

ghosta said:


> Couple of hours work getting my son some more wood, i cut, he loaded and i pushed him pretty hard, he caught up on refuels. Wood is wattle, left on log landing after being put through processor, then abandoned. Wattle is so underated as firewood, best coaling wood we have available here in Tasmania, Australia. Good that hardly anyone knows this! But a good jag of wood id say.



What variety of wattle is that? We have silver wattle which is common but not well regarded compared to the major eucalypts around here. We have some on our property and it grows fast but short lived and I have cut some up for the fire. It burns ok but less dense than peppermint or candlebark and quite ashy. At least with blue gum we're getting decent BTUs for the ash. Some of the other acacias are apparently good but I haven't burned any.


----------



## ghosta

Its Black wattle, regrowth that grew up along creek line in a pine plantation. May be the odd blackwood log amongst it too. Theoretically, BTU wise is about 10% down on local eucalypt, which isnt too bad as its not noticable at all. We dont have redgum or box here, mainly messmate and peppermint. But it is ashy, weekly firebox cleanouts are a must or it will set like firebricks! But beggars cant be chosers, with native forest logging stopped (greenies) and only getting on its feet again due to change of state govt, forest residue wood hooking has been harder than normal.


----------



## Cowboy254

ghosta said:


> Its Black wattle, regrowth that grew up along creek line in a pine plantation. May be the odd blackwood log amongst it too. Theoretically, BTU wise is about 10% down on local eucalypt, which isnt too bad as its not noticable at all. We dont have redgum or box here, mainly messmate and peppermint. But it is ashy, weekly firebox cleanouts are a must or it will set like firebricks! But beggars cant be chosers, with native forest logging stopped (greenies) and only getting on its feet again due to change of state govt, forest residue wood hooking has been harder than normal.



Sounds pretty similar to silver wattle in most respects then, though silvers are mostly smaller than your logs there. I hear you regarding gummint regulation which is why I am getting as far ahead as I can while I have a tame farmer who lets me cut as much as I like (79 days left). I have to go into town 100km away soon and there are red gums and grey box along a 40km stretch of the roadside so I'll take the saws and trailer to see if I can pick up a bit of roadside red gum or box scrounge.


----------



## ghosta

We have a caravan in storage in NE Victoria, and grew up there as a kid so know the area generally where you are, and see a fair bit of roadside wood in our travels there...everyone keeps saying youre not allowed to cut it (spider and centipede or something habitat), but to me thats great if everyone else leaves it alone!


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Been looking at a lot of pictures from all you folks this winter and it got me to thinking...Does it snow anywhere in the US, south of Canadian border states and east of the Rockies?


Very little snow this year. we're on track for the 5th least snowiest year on record. been on the mild side too. i haven't been able to get to some of my scrounge sites due to soft ground. well i could but i don't want to pi$$ off the farmers by making ruts in their fields.


----------



## woodchip rookie

tehe....he said "does it snow there"?


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> No oak today
> Old school all day



Your old school you brought to the GTG impressed me. 



farmer steve said:


> Very little snow this year. we're on track for the 5th least snowiest year on record. been on the mild side too. i haven't been able to get to some of my scrounge sites due to soft ground. well i could but i don't want to pi$$ off the farmers by making ruts in their fields.



I wanted to help you cut more wood this year but its been a sloppy mess. Just enough moisture to keep the ground soft. 

On another note I am really thinking about sending the 365xt to the saw spa for some work since I hardly have anything into the saw. Anyone have a reason why I shouldn't send the saw out for an attitude adjustment?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

nomad_archer said:


> Your old school you brought to the GTG impressed me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to help you cut more wood this year but its been a sloppy mess. Just enough moisture to keep the ground soft.
> 
> On another note I am really thinking about sending the 365xt to the saw spa for some work since I hardly have anything into the saw. Anyone have a reason why I shouldn't send the saw out for an attitude adjustment?



IMFO 60 to 70 cc range saws are the way to go 20 inch bar 75% of the time that's all I need.

If the 365 in not right try to figure it out your self first the guys in the stickies are are very helpful or find someone you trust and pick there brain
Wish I knew of this site when i had my 440 mag only saw I ever sold cost to much $ and was never right


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> IMFO 60 to 70 cc range saws are the way to go 20 inch bar 75% of the time that's all I need.
> 
> If the 365 in not right try to figure it out your self first the guys in the stickies are are very helpful or find someone you trust and pick there brain
> Wish I knew of this site when i had my 440 mag only saw I ever sold cost to much $ and was never right



The 365 ran this weekend and it was pretty close to right if not right. It ran great in the oak on Sunday. I am going to do a carb kit on it because it is a second hand saw and didn't look like it was cared for all that well. As for sending it out, I am considering having it ported by one of the builders here. Partially because I am curious what all the rage is with these ported saws.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> The 365 ran this weekend and it was pretty close to right if not right. It ran great in the oak on Sunday. I am going to do a carb kit on it because it is a second hand saw and didn't look like it was cared for all that well. As for sending it out, I am considering having it ported by one of the builders here. Partially because I am curious what all the rage is with these ported saws.


They can do the 372 conversion as well as a port job, should make it into a fire breathing machine.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> They can do the 372 conversion as well as a port job, should make it into a fire breathing machine.



That was my thought as well. It will be a ported 372 in disguise.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> The 365 ran this weekend and it was pretty close to right if not right. It ran great in the oak on Sunday. I am going to do a carb kit on it because it is a second hand saw and didn't look like it was cared for all that well. As for sending it out, I am considering having it ported by one of the builders here. Partially because I am curious what all the rage is with these ported saws.


A saw done up by a good builder is definitely a good time. I have one and will have more soon. If you want to save some money and ease your way in, you can get a good deal of gain by simply doing a muffler mod/retune at home and not lay out the $250-$350 plus shipping both ways. Some folks port their own as well. They may not run quite as strong as a professionally built saw but if you are saving money and learning there is something to be said about that too.


----------



## nomad_archer

@svk I did the easing by doing MM to my echo's. The 365 has an empty can for a muffler so not much there other than making it a DP muffler. I have hung around here long enough that I think it may be time. Plus I still only have $175 into the saw for a purchase price.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> @svk I did the easing by doing MM to my echo's. The 365 has an empty can for a muffler so not much there other than making it a DP muffler. I have hung around here long enough that I think it may be time. Plus I still only have $175 into the saw for a purchase price.


Does your 365 just need the ports opened up or do you need the larger p+c to convert to 372?


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Does your 365 just need the ports opened up or do you need the larger p+c to convert to 372?



I have a 365xt and as far as I remember all I that needs done to make it a 372xp is to remove the divider in the transfer covers and add a high top hd air filter/cover. To get to the transfers the jug needs removed. The transfers are bolt on but not sold separate from the jug. I have been thinking about having it ported for awhile. Talked with @James Miller at the @farmer steve GTG on the hill and he is sending his echo off to get ported so that got me thinking it may be time. I want to see how his saw runs when he gets it back before I decide to do to much.


----------



## Buckshot00

Today's scrounge.


Don't know what it is though. Any guesses?


----------



## woodchip rookie

red maple?...or is it coniferous?


----------



## farmer steve

Buckshot00 said:


> Today's scrounge.
> View attachment 561299
> View attachment 561300
> Don't know what it is though. Any guesses?


looks like hickory from here oo.


----------



## Buckshot00

The right side trunk broke off about 10 feet up and has been on the ground awhile. Wood smells good.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had some roadside scrounge yesterday but I have no idea what it is. I should have taken a pic of the tree. It has sprouts on the top. Dark wood on the inside with bark that looks like a cross between ash and maple.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I have a 365xt and as far as I remember all I that needs done to make it a 372xp is to remove the divider in the transfer covers and add a high top hd air filter/cover. To get to the transfers the jug needs removed. The transfers are bolt on but not sold separate from the jug. I have been thinking about having it ported for awhile. Talked with @James Miller at the @farmer steve GTG on the hill and he is sending his echo off to get ported so that got me thinking it may be time. I want to see how his saw runs when he gets it back before I decide to do to much.


ported saws are overrated.


----------



## farmer steve

part of today's scrounge. a couple of buckets of nice dry locust courtesy of the ms 241.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

If I need more power I grab a bigger saw.
someday I may need a V8 saw


----------



## woodchip rookie

Good luck lifting it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Would every cylinder have DeComp?!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Battery start I saw it on youtube 
Two big guys and a saw


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I will stick to my 655 Bp Poulan for now
If i cant get it with a 42 inch bar I will let it fall on it's own


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> I have a 365xt and as far as I remember all I that needs done to make it a 372xp is to remove the divider in the transfer covers and add a high top hd air filter/cover. To get to the transfers the jug needs removed. The transfers are bolt on but not sold separate from the jug. I have been thinking about having it ported for awhile. Talked with @James Miller at the @farmer steve GTG on the hill and he is sending his echo off to get ported so that got me thinking it may be time. I want to see how his saw runs when he gets it back before I decide to do to much.



I have absolutely no experience but have heard mastermind worksaws has a good name and builds saws for work not a hotrod that will tear itself apart.


----------



## Philbert

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Battery start I saw it on youtube


Yeah, but you never see videos of those guys under bucking or limbing with that thing. 


Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> It's snows hereView attachment 561193
> 
> But yes we boarder Canada....



Yeah, you guys get a little bit


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> ported saws are overrated.
> View attachment 561344



That 241 is an animal. It weighs nothing and cuts as fast as my 271 which weighs a ton compared to the 241. I still want one. 



Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If I need more power I grab a bigger saw.
> someday I may need a V8 saw



If you get a V8 saw you best bring it to a GTG.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wood Nazi said:


> I have absolutely no experience but have heard mastermind worksaws has a good name and builds saws for work not a hotrod that will tear itself apart.




Heard the same thing. Although the video would have been better with a 28" bar in some oak. Any 70cc saw should impress with a 20" bar. But dont miss understand. I still like what I saw.


----------



## svk

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 561312
> View attachment 561313
> The right side trunk broke off about 10 feet up and has been on the ground awhile. Wood smells good.


I'd guess hickory but there are a few species that have bark similar to that.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers,

I got the word that VicRoads had been knocking a whole lot of trees over and stacking logs in piles on the side of the road on the range behind our house probly 8km away. I went and had a look. Looked ok, mostly peppermint, the odd mountain ash (another eucalypt - burns well but not the same BTUs). But there were official looking vehicles buzzing up and down and there's a bit of a question mark over the legality of roadside scrounge. It seems to be a bit of a "if a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound" type of situation where if it just disappears there's no problem but if you ask, they'll say no. In any case, I'd rather go and spend a few hours on the farm or in the forest rather than rocking chains on the side of the road. So I did. 

Serenity shot first, nice sunny morning, not too warm.




Of course, nothing sounds like serenity more than Limby on full throttle! This peppermint forked into three long trunks after about 12 feet of single trunk. 




I feel like I've been neglecting the 460 recently so I sharpened him up and let rip. I've become used to using Limby for everything and the 460 felt like a toy in comparison but it screamed through this peppermint.




There are some big rounds at the fat end that you cant see that needed the longer bar to get through so Limby put in some good work too. 




A tank and a half through the 460, and a tank and a bit through Limby. Loaded up.




The trailer is holding about a third of all that I cut this morning so prolly cut a cord all up. Will need a couple more trips to get the rest - armed reconnaissance missions if you will.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If that were the states I would scrounge the roadside stuff & if they had a problem with it they can kick me out.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> If that were the states I would scrounge the roadside stuff & if they had a problem with it they can kick me out.



Yep, that's what I used to have to do all the time and still occasionally do. While I can cut as much as I like of the same stuff on a farm 15 mins away in peace and quiet, I'd rather do that. However, I'm hoping for a roadside red gum and grey box scrounge shortly, I'd risk 20 lashes to get a trailer load of grey box. You blokes don't know what you're missing.


----------



## nomad_archer

Buckshot00 said:


> Today's scrounge.
> View attachment 561299
> View attachment 561300
> Don't know what it is though. Any guesses?



All I see are BTU's...


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Yeah, you guys get a little bit


Friend of mine keeps road open to radar site here, it's 12' to top of bars on front of blower


----------



## Philbert

BEST VW AD EVER



Philbert


----------



## Buckshot00

Small scrounge today. Back to the ash tree.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> BEST VW AD EVER
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



I have one of those. My grandfather bought it new in '72. He drove it in the blizzard of '79 home from OSU hospital. He was an HVAC tech in the maintenace dept. Retired from and died in THE. Ohio State. University hospital.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Friend of mine keeps road open to radar site here, it's 12' to top of bars on front of blowerView attachment 561604



Cool pic, Nate! Looks like my driveway


----------



## MustangMike

I learned to drive stick on a Beetle. It was my friend's car, I never developed a craving for one. Power was anemic.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

My friend Trish is the original owner of her Beetle. I think it's a '67, but I'm not really sure. She's got a nice 4wd Tacoma, but she drives that VW around all the time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Interesting....but I was kinda disapointed at the cut speed


----------



## Philbert

Would be fun to plop it on the counter at a local STIHL dealer, and say, "It's making a funny noise . . . .", then watch their faces when the pull the cover . . . .

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up a saw blade. Going to take a hack at making a fillet knife. Now to scrounge up some wood for a handle....


----------



## tpence2177

woodchip rookie said:


> Interesting....but I was kinda disapointed at the cut speed




Hmm... jets can run off of diesel... [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 561734
> Scrounged up a saw blade. Going to take a hack at making a fillet knife. Now to scrounge up some wood for a handle....


My friend who is in the guards makes knives. I have a couple of worn out bars I am going to give to him when he gets home this spring.


----------



## Islandsaw

Not sure if it counts as scrounging but spent today cutting outside my front door. Have been thinning consistently trying to get some more light. Used the 362 and ms250. Was fun to get the saws out and get a couple tanks through them. 362 was running like crap and I noticed the decomp was stuck in a little bit. Fixed that and the computer sorted itself out. Great smooth power rest of the day.


----------



## Philbert

If you collected and saved the wood, it's 'scrounging' . . .

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

No more wasted wood for me. I'm going to dig them out and burn the stumps too. Actually going to use it for my logging trails because I'm tired of wrecking tires on my logging wagon. Also hope that I can use it for bucking logs, hold 2 logs and cut them to 32" for my owb. I think it might work decent for loading logs on my wagons too. I'm clearing part of a cedar bush and the soil is pretty light and gravelly so I should be able to get the stumps out easy. Bought a SS quick attach for 3 point hitch attachments too. It's the black piece just to the left of center of the picture leaning against the blade. My wife was impressed. Just missed the a root rake by 2 seconds, it's tough doing online auctions. Next sale is a month away though.


----------



## Islandsaw

That's awesome! Love to see a picture or video of that thing in action.


----------



## woodchip rookie

2 craigslist scrounges that worked out. The first was almost a full load...had to cut a little but the little 192t did all the work...the other one was a full pull but the ad said "will help load with a bobcat" because the logs were cut into 6-8ft pcs. When I got there they said their bobcat was broke down and the logs were buried in mud. I had to dig them out then cut everything up to load it. Turned into a 3-hour ordeal but it was a good amount of uknown wood that seemed really hard. I couldn't fit everything I cut in the truck so I went home to unload then went back but when I got back some bottom sucker had taken the rest of the wood.


----------



## Philbert

Never cut more than you can load in a situation like that. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

I know....the service body on my '14 is way smaller than the standard bed on my '01. I need to get the cap off the dually & get it on the '14 then put a little bar across the back to cover the gap between the top of the little tailgate and the bottom of the cap


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> 2 craigslist scrounges that worked out. The first was almost a full load...had to cut a little but the little 192t did all the work...the other one was a full pull but the ad said "will help load with a bobcat" because the logs were cut into 6-8ft pcs. When I got there they said their bobcat was broke down and the logs were buried in mud. I had to dig them out then cut everything up to load it. Turned into a 3-hour ordeal but it was a good amount of uknown wood that seemed really hard. I couldn't fit everything I cut in the truck so I went home to unload then went back but when I got back some bottom sucker had taken the rest of the wood.


Been there. I load as I cut, and I cut the small pieces first. Then come back for the big stuff.


----------



## Cody

cantoo said:


> No more wasted wood for me. I'm going to dig them out and burn the stumps too. Actually going to use it for my logging trails because I'm tired of wrecking tires on my logging wagon. Also hope that I can use it for bucking logs, hold 2 logs and cut them to 32" for my owb. I think it might work decent for loading logs on my wagons too. I'm clearing part of a cedar bush and the soil is pretty light and gravelly so I should be able to get the stumps out easy. Bought a SS quick attach for 3 point hitch attachments too. It's the black piece just to the left of center of the picture leaning against the blade. My wife was impressed. Just missed the a root rake by 2 seconds, it's tough doing online auctions. Next sale is a month away though.
> View attachment 561893
> View attachment 561894



It looks like those teeth say Pengo 230 on them, in which case they're a standard 230 series type tooth. I worked at the company that markets them, and produces Stihl's new Ice augers and earth augers as well. Unfortunately I left that company thinking I was going to be a mechanic. It's always kind of neat seeing that stuff out in the world though, instead of just in crates.


----------



## tnflatbed

good little scrounge today I couldn't pass up, courtesy of a work buddy and evil borers. It had fell across his driveway and he had already cut it in 3-4 foot lengths and piled it beside driveway. Had it cut in manageable pieces and loaded in less than 45 mins.


----------



## cantoo

Cody, it's a small world sometimes. I'll take a closer look in the daylight.


----------



## woodchip rookie

tnflatbed said:


> View attachment 562172
> good little scrounge today I couldn't pass up, courtesy of a work buddy and evil borers. It had fell across his driveway and he had already cut it in 3-4 foot lengths and piled it beside driveway. Had it cut in manageable pieces and loaded in less than 45 mins.


The evil borers have put ALOT of wood in my yard....


----------



## NormP

That's a good looking barn in that picture.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged (well not really, it's leftover hardwood from when I built my house) some hard maple for the handle and give it a quick shaping and hand sand. This is after a quick dip in linseed oil that I darkened with stain. I'm going to leave it soak overnight and see what it looks like tomorrow. Then finish sharpening.


----------



## svk

Looks great!!!


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, looks like a good chicken sticking knife. My Dad used to use a fillet type knife to slice a vein in the roof of a chickens mouth before we plucked it. Said it "released" the feathers and if done right it did seem to make a big difference. The good old days, crips if you told someone you did that now it would get you Probation.


----------



## Islandsaw

Downside to scrounging is the clean up. This is on my own property but when I'm out and about I try not to leave a mess and get invited back. 
I use to think gas was the answer to a hot fire but a blower revolutionized it. 
Having a helper who doesn't complain is great to.


----------



## tnflatbed

NormP said:


> That's a good looking barn in that picture.


 Thanks, it is a nice barn but many times I wished it was garage/workshop. But the grass is always greener haha


----------



## Cody

cantoo said:


> Cody, it's a small world sometimes. I'll take a closer look in the daylight.



Indeed it is, when I first started there my father worked for an excavating company and tiled in the winter, found out the teeth for the tile machine were from Pengo as well. They bought them somewhere out of Minnesota never knowing they were only a 20 minute drive away. Piss poor company but there was/is a lot of neat stuff there. If you look on the buckets of most Bobcat's, there will be various teeth on them that we shipped out daily as well.


----------



## PA Dan

This might be the easiest scrounge in history if it comes through! Neighbor changed careers and bought a dump truck and Kubota excavator. He stops at my house today and says he will be dropping a load of Ash logs sometime next week. He's doing a job for a customer that had a dead Ash taken down and he doesn't want the wood! I'll post pics if it arrives! In the last 4 years I took down 6 Ash trees from this neighbors yard and have been burning some each winter.


----------



## tpence2177

No scrounging today but I did have to cut a small tree down to get a spot ready for our new storage shed we are getting. Ran almost a gallon through my echo backpack blower and put a new carb on a free fs90 and got it running today. Got a good bit done I feel like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ginger15

A company dropped some trees where I work, they don't want the wood so its all mine for the scrounging.  Already have 2 loads done. I also have to drop the tree that is marked '7'. The tree company never came back. Will clean up the area as I go. It's 90% pine 10% oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

Islandsaw said:


> View attachment 562382
> Downside to scrounging is the clean up. This is on my own property but when I'm out and about I try not to leave a mess and get invited back. View attachment 562384
> I use to think gas was the answer to a hot fire but a blower revolutionized it. View attachment 562385
> Having a helper who doesn't complain is great to. View attachment 562388



Great photos! Looks like a beautiful spot you have there.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day cobbers,

Felt a bit seedy this morning, I reckon that last beer I had last night after the game must have been off. Anyway, I trooped out to the farm. There was this and more left after I loaded up on Wednesday. 




I got the trailer loaded up and was half way off the farm before I realised I hadn't taken the obligatory picture. 




I got home and unloaded that. There was a little dragon perched up on the pile looking at me and eating the occasional meat ant. He let me give him a pat and as I was finishing loading he jumped down from piece to piece. I sat down on a round and he hopped right over to the bit next to me and was shaping to jump onto my arm. His claws were small but needle sharp so I shifted away a bit and he jumped onto the round I was sitting on. He was a cool little fella.




Then I headed back out to the farm for a second load. All of the rounds I could comfortably lift went in the first load so there was nothing for it but to start swingin. It was pretty slow going - not because the wood was hard but because the splitter was lame - but I got the trailer loaded with the rest of what I cut on Wednesday. 




I couldn't be arsed cutting up the remainder of the log today and it's probably not a bad idea to avoid chainsaw use if you're short of your best, so there's something left for next time. There were 6 or so big rounds before the 3-way fork, the biggest at the base was 28 inches, they had the trailer half full on their own.




Then I trundled home. I'll add this load to Mt Cowboy tomorrow.


----------



## NormP

I think I've hit a small jackpot as far as scrounging goes. For the past three to four months I've been driving by a house with a good sized tree that was cut down and left in the front yard. It laid there for 2 months just as it had fallen, then about a month ago I drove by and it had been bucked into 4-6 foot sections but that was all that has been done so far. In addition, it looks like one or two other trees have been felled in the yard.

I finally got tired of seeing it sit there tempting me, so I pulled in the drive and asked the guy in the driveway if he was going to do anything with it. He immediately told me it wasn't his business, that it was up to the landlord. Didn't seem too interested in me being there, but he did tell me who the landlord was and where to find him. A couple days later I stopped by the landlord's office and a lady there gave me his card and said he wouldn't care a bit if I call him. So I called him and introduced myself, told him why I was calling and was immediately told "You can take all of it you want, as soon as you want to get it. That guy that lives there is crazy, and I'm evicting him. I've got the house sold and will close on it at the end of the month, so take all the wood you want." "I had a tree service take the trees down and was going to send some of my farmhands out to clean it up, but you can have it."

I told him I would have it cleaned up before the end of the month and he said "I'm standing at my kitchen window at my farm looking at a pile of wood we pushed up with a dozer, and you can have all of it you want as well. As a matter of fact, tell any of your friends that need it and they can have some too. Let me get your name again so I can save your number in my phone."

Turns out he owns several rental properties and a 400 acre farm outside of town, and is going to let me get whatever I want. So it seems like I'm set for probably the rest of this year.


----------



## NormP

Here's a couple photos. I had to snap them from the road as I drive by, so they don't tell the story real well, but there's a decent amount of wood just at this one property.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGaMountains

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day cobbers,
> 
> Felt a bit seedy this morning, I reckon that last beer I had last night after the game must have been off. Anyway, I trooped out to the farm. There was this and more left after I loaded up on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 562445
> 
> 
> I got the trailer loaded up and was half way off the farm before I realised I hadn't taken the obligatory picture.
> 
> View attachment 562446
> 
> 
> I got home and unloaded that. There was a little dragon perched up on the pile looking at me and eating the occasional meat ant. He let me give him a pat and as I was finishing loading he jumped down from piece to piece. I sat down on a round and he hopped right over to the bit next to me and was shaping to jump onto my arm. His claws were small but needle sharp so I shifted away a bit and he jumped onto the round I was sitting on. He was a cool little fella.
> 
> View attachment 562447
> 
> 
> Then I headed back out to the farm for a second load. All of the rounds I could comfortably lift went in the first load so there was nothing for it but to start swingin. It was pretty slow going - not because the wood was hard but because the splitter was lame - but I got the trailer loaded with the rest of what I cut on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 562448
> 
> 
> I couldn't be arsed cutting up the remainder of the log today and it's probably not a bad idea to avoid chainsaw use if you're short of your best, so there's something left for next time. There were 6 or so big rounds before the 3-way fork, the biggest at the base was 28 inches, they had the trailer half full on their own.
> 
> View attachment 562449
> 
> 
> Then I trundled home. I'll add this load to Mt Cowboy tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 562450


Great photos and storytelling, as usual Cowboy. Nice work and haul!


----------



## farmer steve

NormP said:


> I think I've hit a small jackpot as far as scrounging goes. For the past three to four months I've been driving by a house with a good sized tree that was cut down and left in the front yard. It laid there for 2 months just as it had fallen, then about a month ago I drove by and it had been bucked into 4-6 foot sections but that was all that has been done so far. In addition, it looks like one or two other trees have been felled in the yard.
> 
> I finally got tired of seeing it sit there tempting me, so I pulled in the drive and asked the guy in the driveway if he was going to do anything with it. He immediately told me it wasn't his business, that it was up to the landlord. Didn't seem too interested in me being there, but he did tell me who the landlord was and where to find him. A couple days later I stopped by the landlord's office and a lady there gave me his card and said he wouldn't care a bit if I call him. So I called him and introduced myself, told him why I was calling and was immediately told "You can take all of it you want, as soon as you want to get it. That guy that lives there is crazy, and I'm evicting him. I've got the house sold and will close on it at the end of the month, so take all the wood you want." "I had a tree service take the trees down and was going to send some of my farmhands out to clean it up, but you can have it."
> 
> I told him I would have it cleaned up before the end of the month and he said "I'm standing at my kitchen window at my farm looking at a pile of wood we pushed up with a dozer, and you can have all of it you want as well. As a matter of fact, tell any of your friends that need it and they can have some too. Let me get your name again so I can save your number in my phone."
> 
> Turns out he owns several rental properties and a 400 acre farm outside of town, and is going to let me get whatever I want. So it seems like I'm set for probably the rest of this year.


Good score Norm.  watch out for the wacko tenant. maybe get something in writing about getting the wood from the owner to CYA.


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile as the cowboy was basking in the warm sun in some faraway and distant land I was a mile from home enjoying some balmy -12C with a windthrill of -24C or 8F with a feels like -11F trying to find that delicate balance of dressing just right to stay warm enough but not overdressing so not to overheat and sweat when working .
Wasn't a spyder/snake/ant/lizzard to be seen anywhere, only squirrels and rabbits lol
















Around 4:00 pm it started to flurry , so , time to go home to a warm meal and a fine beverage , progress had been made .


----------



## dancan

Since there isn't enough snow at home to run my tobaggon I scrounged up a discarded furnace oil tank and fabbed up a wood hauler for the 3pt hitch of the MF1020 .


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day cobbers,
> 
> Felt a bit seedy this morning, I reckon that last beer I had last night after the game must have been off. Anyway, I trooped out to the farm. There was this and more left after I loaded up on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 562445
> 
> 
> I got the trailer loaded up and was half way off the farm before I realised I hadn't taken the obligatory picture.
> 
> View attachment 562446
> 
> 
> I got home and unloaded that. There was a little dragon perched up on the pile looking at me and eating the occasional meat ant. He let me give him a pat and as I was finishing loading he jumped down from piece to piece. I sat down on a round and he hopped right over to the bit next to me and was shaping to jump onto my arm. His claws were small but needle sharp so I shifted away a bit and he jumped onto the round I was sitting on. He was a cool little fella.
> 
> View attachment 562447
> 
> 
> Then I headed back out to the farm for a second load. All of the rounds I could comfortably lift went in the first load so there was nothing for it but to start swingin. It was pretty slow going - not because the wood was hard but because the splitter was lame - but I got the trailer loaded with the rest of what I cut on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 562448
> 
> 
> I couldn't be arsed cutting up the remainder of the log today and it's probably not a bad idea to avoid chainsaw use if you're short of your best, so there's something left for next time. There were 6 or so big rounds before the 3-way fork, the biggest at the base was 28 inches, they had the trailer half full on their own.
> 
> View attachment 562449
> 
> 
> Then I trundled home. I'll add this load to Mt Cowboy tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 562450


Ok you have a problem. We've seen this before, matter of fact we've all been there. This is a classic case of OSD. Over Scrounging Disorder. But it's ok, while there is no cure, there's a way to keep it at bay. The options are:
Sell some wood and keep scrounging. 
Start burning some wood and keep scrounging. 
Pick up a fishing pole and take some time off to pursue other interests. (Sharpening chains and picking up your saws while wistfully making braaap braaap sounds is ok during this period)

Don't worry friend, we are all here for you!


----------



## svk

OSD, that's a good one. 

I suffer from over sawing disorder. Since bucking and felling is the most fun now I have about 5 cords of rounds in the woods and need to haul all of that home before I do more scrounging.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah me too. I don't care for the splitting as much as the sawing. Got about 6-8 facecord of rounds either in the pile or stacked on the fence line just waiting for my attitude to change. lol


----------



## svk

I was hoping to split as I haul it in but now I may as well just get it in and then spend a day splitting then do it again.


----------



## NormP

farmer steve said:


> Good score Norm.  watch out for the wacko tenant. maybe get something in writing about getting the wood from the owner to CYA.


He's supposed to be out by Friday and I can't get over there till Saturday, so it shouldn't be an issue. And I've made a career of dealing with guys like him, I'd just prefer not to have to if I'm just trying to cut wood and not on duty.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

I was just thinking about the "OSD" thing a couple days ago. It's like big bags of crack standing on the side of the road. How do I just drive past? Hi. My name is Aron and I have a problem. Is there "Scroungers Anonomous" thread? I think I just need to sell my saws that I plan on upgrading and just split/stack the stuff I have now. I should have enough for 3 winters as it is.


----------



## svk

Last year I didn't get my last winter scrounged wood split until mid August. I didn't need it but this year I'd like to have all of my scrounge split by June 1st and I can just restart the rounds pile again.


----------



## PA Dan

svk said:


> Last year I didn't get my last winter scrounged wood split until mid August. I didn't need it but this year I'd like to have all of my scrounge split by June 1st and I can just restart the rounds pile again.


My plan exactly! I have been working hard all winter to get this accomplished.


----------



## JustJeff

Next winter is no problem for me. I have close to 3 face cord already split and at least double that in rounds waiting to be split all I have to do is scrounge for the year after. Unless a crap ton falls in my lap like last year, I don't plan on going beserk. I'm wanting to fix up my boat and hit the fishing a little harder this year. 
Here is my finished knife after an overnight soak in the linseed/stain concoction and a good sharpening on the stone. Hope to catch a worthy fish or two for it.


----------



## PA Dan

Wood Nazi said:


> Next winter is no problem for me. I have close to 3 face cord already split and at least double that in rounds waiting to be split all I have to do is scrounge for the year after. Unless a crap ton falls in my lap like last year, I don't plan on going beserk. I'm wanting to fix up my boat and hit the fishing a little harder this year.
> Here is my finished knife after an overnight soak in the linseed/stain concoction and a good sharpening on the stone. Hope to catch a worthy fish or two for it. View attachment 562508


That knife is awesome!


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Ok you have a problem. We've seen this before, matter of fact we've all been there. This is a classic case of OSD. Over Scrounging Disorder. But it's ok, while there is no cure, there's a way to keep it at bay. The options are:
> Sell some wood and keep scrounging.
> Start burning some wood and keep scrounging.
> Pick up a fishing pole and take some time off to pursue other interests. (Sharpening chains and picking up your saws while wistfully making braaap braaap sounds is ok during this period)
> 
> Don't worry friend, we are all here for you!





Just yesterday one of my mates asked when I was going to admit to myself that I had a problem. Problem? What problem? What's abnormal about having 35 cubes in the shed and another 18 on the pile and continually going back for more? 

Most blokes around here haven't even started thinking about getting this year's wood yet with burning season starting in about 7 weeks. 

Hmm. Options, options. Well, I'll take a couple of cubes down to my brother in Melbourne soon and it won't be long until we start burning so that will free up some space in the shed and I'll be able to start stacking wood from Mt Cowboy into the shed. That will help to hide my addiction from my friends. Cowgirl's community bonfire is a couple of months away, I'll start collecting dead tops and rubbish wood for that, too. Ah yes! I'll start cutting for the Lady Farmer now as well. She'll be on the farm until mid-May so she'll need wood for the last 5-6 weeks. In fact, I'll cut enough to last her the full winter. Depending on what the Family Court decides, she may need to continue to live in the area (kids involved) so that would keep them warm for the winter but she wants to leave and move to Western Australia in which case I'd possibly get all that wood back to add to Mt Cowboy! That's Monty Burns style "Excellent". 

No, I am not in denial!


----------



## Buckshot00

Wood Nazi said:


> Next winter is no problem for me. I have close to 3 face cord already split and at least double that in rounds waiting to be split all I have to do is scrounge for the year after. Unless a crap ton falls in my lap like last year, I don't plan on going beserk. I'm wanting to fix up my boat and hit the fishing a little harder this year.
> Here is my finished knife after an overnight soak in the linseed/stain concoction and a good sharpening on the stone. Hope to catch a worthy fish or two for it. View attachment 562508



Looking good. Will make a good fillet knife.


----------



## dancan

Well 8* F with a feels like -11*F this morning , I hope I don't loose any of my bar nuts , so ,,, Off to the salt mines lol







Sure was nice and warm in the truck but not a haint or drop bear to be seen for miles .
More progress was made today .





















I did give that OSD thing a fleeting thought for a micro second but I'm pretty sure I don't got it at all .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Me either. Everybody ELSE is crazy.


----------



## cantoo

I spent Friday afternoon and night in the shop getting ready to paint the ceiling. Spent Saturday morning spray painting it and the afternoon cleaning everything up from it. Wife and I drove to Orangeville ( 2hrs each way) to pick up my daughter for a few weeks. When I got home I'm the Man so I laid the law down and said I was going to the bush, it's been weeks since I was back there running a saw. Grumbling from her but I headed out the door anyway. Got everything ready and jumped in the tractor to hit the trail and not even a click, damnn battery is toast. Damnn thing froze, not sure if the key was on or not but plans were falling apart quickly. Then I remembered I had a spare battery in the shop. Took the front grille off to get the battery out (also hit my funny bone on the grapple mount and no it sure wasn't funny, still burns) Busted the battery clamp off the positive side, no problem more auction sale goodies I have a card of cable ends around here somewhere. Carry the battery to the barn and it's 3/4" too wide to fit the space. Then to find the battery clamps, wasted 1/2 hour doing that then just said chuck it I'm going into the house. Been looking at processor and band saw mills videos for 4 hours now. Wife loaded the old battery in the van and she'll get a new one in the morning. She wins again. The ceiling does look good though. Now I have to mount all the lights again.


----------



## cantoo

After I typed this I had a brainstorm and thought I remembered where the ends were. In the house garage hanging on the wall, nope not there but I did find the Solar charger for my dump trailer, been sitting there for about 3 years and the dust proves it at least I bought it on sale so I saved money there. And the new tap and die set I was looking for a month ago. Still need the darn ends so out to the shop I go, with a flashlight because I never put the lights back up yet (yes honey). I found ends but not the ones I was looking for. Guess which ones I bought and which ones my mechanic son bought? I really have way too much junk laying around. My wife and son have been trying to organize it but I keep telling them they might as well wait until I die and just have an auction.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> OSD, that's a good one.
> 
> I suffer from over sawing disorder. Since bucking and felling is the most fun now I have about 5 cords of rounds in the woods and need to haul all of that home before I do more scrounging.


saw and haw. it can be split anytime. my dad has piles in the woods that "i'll get it tomorrow"


----------



## TeeMan

Got some Pecan and Hackberry (Sugarberry) over the weekend and it was only half a mile from the house! Got to run the Deere (Efco), Stihl, and the Husky as well.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> saw and haw. it can be split anytime. my dad has piles in the woods that "i'll get it tomorrow"



I thought I was over due to do some splitting. At least my rounds from over a year ago made it to the back yard.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got some fresh rounds that will sit till next winter. Too wet to split.


----------



## dancan

Chopper mitts .
Or also known as trigger mitts , Clint talked about them way back as a part of cold weather cutting , I've used them as well for a long time in the winter .
My latest ones that I've been wearing have been US mil surplus , leather plams , Gortex outer with a nice wool mitten removable liner . As I get warmed up I can take the wool liner off , shove it in my pocket and just wear the outer trigger mitt .
But , when handling a lot of brush and tops






and the said fella doesn't shove it real deep in the said fella's pocket ...






It takes a lot of retracing ones steps to find a green mitten in green brush , don't ask how I know lol


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Chopper mitts .
> Or also known as trigger mitts , Clint talked about them way back as a part of cold weather cutting , I've used them as well for a long time in the winter .
> My latest ones that I've been wearing have been US mil surplus , leather plams , Gortex outer with a nice wool mitten removable liner . As I get warmed up I can take the wool liner off , shove it in my pocket and just wear the outer trigger mitt .
> But , when handling a lot of brush and tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the said fella doesn't shove it real deep in the said fella's pocket ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a lot of retracing ones steps to find a green mitten in green brush , don't ask how I know lol



Could have been worse, Dan. You know how other things fall off sometimes.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Could have been worse, Dan. You know how other things fall off sometimes.



Yup , I've had plenty of "Fall Offs" and I'm sure I'll have plenty more plus a few "Chit ,,,, Well , that wasn't spoused too happen " lol


----------



## dancan

If any of you guys have a metal detector I'd like to borrow it so I could retrieve the castle nut that holds one of the tierod ends on the MF1020 when I had to do a repair in the field last winter , I know exactly where it fell but not exactly where it's at lol
Cowboy , I'm not sure why but I have 4 or 5 of each Husky and Stihl bar nuts looped on zip ties in my saw tool kit lol
Them captive bar nuts on the new Stihl gear is great ! Haven't had to cut a ziptie in more than a year


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> If any of you guys have a metal detector I'd like to borrow it so I could retrieve the castle nut that holds one of the tierod ends on the MF1020 when I had to do a repair in the field last winter , I know exactly where it fell but not exactly where it's at lol
> Cowboy , I'm not sure why but I have 4 or 5 of each Husky and Stihl bar nuts looped on zip ties in my saw tool kit lol
> Them captive bar nuts on the new Stihl gear is great ! Haven't had to cut a ziptie in more than a year


I got a wand style detector on clearance from the welding supply shop for $8. Want to fire it up around my hunting cabin as I'm build on the site of an early 1900's logging camp.


----------



## cantoo

Went to change the outlets into my Pioneer ones and the darn things are 8ORBF and not 8NPTF. Couldn't wait until tomorrow so I strapped up the grapple and headed to the fenceline. This thing digs nice and cuts roots good. Pulled up a bunch of old fence wire with it too. Should be even better with hydraulics.


----------



## NormP

As Jerry Reed says, "When you're hot, you're hot."

After making a connection with the horse vet to cut all the wood he can give me at his rentals and the farm, I was talking about it to my dad who runs a demolition business.

He told me he's getting ready to tear down an old nursing home and there is a bunch of trees cut into mostly 4-6 foot sections behind the buildings. He says there's more that needs to come down as well, and I am welcome to it if I can get my truck back there.

Challenge accepted. Went over Saturday to have a look at what I was getting into, and took the 372xp "just in case." It's new to me and I've been looking for an excuse to stretch its legs. So I cut a couple of stumps that were still about four feet high, then bucked a couple 8-9 foot logs till my bar locked up and I realized I brought the wrong scrench with me. Got home and cleaned some chips out of the bar, but the nose sprocket seems messed up. Turns real easy till it gets to a certain point, then gets real tight. Been looking for an excuse to put a 24 inch bar on it anyway.

Going to be a decent haul from the looks of things. I think it's mostly locust trees, but I'm not good with all the different species.




















Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormP

Any idea what this tree is? I looked through my books but I can't identify it, although it looks familiar from my childhood. Kind of looks like the bark from a dogwood, but it's decent sized tree. Part of it is down already as you can see in the pictures, but I'm not going to take the rest of it down if it isn't any good for burning.











Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

NormP said:


> As Jerry Reed says, "When you're hot, you're hot."
> 
> After making a connection with the horse vet to cut all the wood he can give me at his rentals and the farm, I was talking about it to my dad who runs a demolition business.
> 
> He told me he's getting ready to tear down an old nursing home and there is a bunch of trees cut into mostly 4-6 foot sections behind the buildings. He says there's more that needs to come down as well, and I am welcome to it if I can get my truck back there.
> 
> Challenge accepted. Went over Saturday to have a look at what I was getting into, and took the 372xp "just in case." It's new to me and I've been looking for an excuse to stretch its legs. So I cut a couple of stumps that were still about four feet high, then bucked a couple 8-9 foot logs till my bar locked up and I realized I brought the wrong scrench with me. Got home and cleaned some chips out of the bar, but the nose sprocket seems messed up. Turns real easy till it gets to a certain point, then gets real tight. Been looking for an excuse to put a 24 inch bar on it anyway.
> 
> Going to be a decent haul from the looks of things. I think it's mostly locust trees, but I'm not good with all the different species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Nice score there! I do see a lot of locust there! Been burning a lot of that the last couple years and I like it! I think it was 2013 I brought home 10 pickup loads. Still have some I haven't split yet! Lol!


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> If any of you guys have a metal detector . . . I could retrieve the castle nut . . . I know exactly where it fell but not exactly where it's at lol . . .


Just wave a running chainsaw with a freshly sharpened chain over the area - you will find it!


Phbert


----------



## Cowboy254

NormP said:


> Any idea what this tree is? I looked through my books but I can't identify it, although it looks familiar from my childhood. Kind of looks like the bark from a dogwood, but it's decent sized tree. Part of it is down already as you can see in the pictures, but I'm not going to take the rest of it down if it isn't any good for burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



Don't have a clue but I'm going with cherry.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't have a clue but I'm going with cherry.


DITTO.


----------



## Oldmaple

NormP said:


> Any idea what this tree is? I looked through my books but I can't identify it, although it looks familiar from my childhood. Kind of looks like the bark from a dogwood, but it's decent sized tree. Part of it is down already as you can see in the pictures, but I'm not going to take the rest of it down if it isn't any good for burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


And Cherry again for the trifecta. Good burning, prone to decay so it won't last as long in an outdoor woodpile.


----------



## Ginger15

Managed to grab another load yesterday and drop the small pine the power company left. Going to invite a buddy to come take some as I don't have room for it all.


----------



## farmer steve

Ginger15 said:


> Managed to grab another load yesterday and drop the small pine the power company left. Going to invite a buddy to come take some as I don't have room for it all.View attachment 562992


there's always room for more wood. just stack a little higher.


----------



## NormP

Now that's a woodpile 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewUth

Scrounge I got thanks to the Aspludghhh (spelling? lol) tree service the power company employs...standing dead oak, right across the street from me (empty lot). A few more that they left instead of chipping remain for me to snag this week:




Also, more pics (full build pics) to follow in the "woodpile/splitting area" thread, but a teaser of my newly completed woodshed- 8' deep by roughly 16' wide (8 pallet floor), already getting loaded with oak for next year:





Lastly, a newly built saw shelf to keep all of my fine machines together:


----------



## Erik B

Starting to work on my home scrounge today. Finally most of the snow is gone and the ground is starting to firm up a bit. This wood is from a tree that a tree service dropped at the end of December. Fighting a cold for a couple of weeks so I don't have the stamina to do a lot at a time yet. I was able to put 2 tanks of gas thru my 192t. More work to do as the weather improves. Good thing I am retired.


----------



## svk

Drewuth-great job on the wood shed! I'm thinking about doing something similar this summer at the hunting cabin.


----------



## farmer steve

got a little time on the old troybuilt splitter today in between the rain sprinkles. worked on the locust and some hickory from last weeks scrounge. pics are for @dancan. the bin is locust and oak. dry enough if i need it yet this season. in the bucket is hickory for next year.


----------



## JustJeff

Sunset over the scrounge pile. Just a few weeks ago this was completely under snow!


----------



## Ginger15

farmer steve said:


> there's always room for more wood. just stack a little higher.





So how do you get the wood out?


----------



## Buckshot00

No scrounge today. Cleaning back a treeline. This privet is a nuisance.


----------



## zogger

"Hand splitting" sweetgum with the zoginator. That's right, use my hands, pick it up when running, then apply the appropriate with the grain splitting action! HAHAHAHA One big round, equaled these "splits" and a wheelbarrow of cluckeraptor containment compound floor covering. Next pic is graphic why it took so long to cut up the main oakzilla chunk. Just lookit all those bluish stains and some of the mambo wire embedded in it. Most was rusted to not much, but this came popping out after some isocore, sledge and wedge work. Found some nails so far as well.


----------



## farmer steve

Ginger15 said:


> So how do you get the wood out?


veerry carefully.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> "Hand splitting" sweetgum with the zoginator. That's right, use my hands, pick it up when running, then apply the appropriate with the grain splitting action! HAHAHAHA One big round, equaled these "splits" and a wheelbarrow of cluckeraptor containment compound floor covering. Next pic is graphic why it took so long to cut up the main oakzilla chunk. Just lookit all those bluish stains and some of the mambo wire embedded in it. Most was rusted to not much, but this came popping out after some isocore, sledge and wedge work. Found some nails so far as well.View attachment 563150
> View attachment 563152


Looking good friend!

I'm carrying your pocket knife every day, has helped me out several times already.


----------



## dancan

Pffft , locust and oak, pffffffft .



I guess what I lack in quality I'll surpass in shear quantity lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## JustJeff

I bet your house is no colder than any of ours.


----------



## MustangMike

NormP said:


> Any idea what this tree is? I looked through my books but I can't identify it, although it looks familiar from my childhood. Kind of looks like the bark from a dogwood, but it's decent sized tree. Part of it is down already as you can see in the pictures, but I'm not going to take the rest of it down if it isn't any good for burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



That is Black Cherry


----------



## Cowboy254

Right, so having established that I am not suffering from Obsessive Scrounging Disorder, I figured it was safe to go scrounge. 

Out to the farm. I figured I had better knock over and cut up a few dead standers for the Lady Farmer with that autumnal freshness starting to creep in in the mornings. Here was a nice straight blue gum without a lot of branches to muck around with. 




After some encouragement, it fell over. 




The nice straight trunk and thick grass made it easy to cut through here and there and roll the thing over in sections. Not sure why I bothered typing that. 




One tank through Limby doesn't go so far in blue gum compared to peppermint. Last year a couple we know got roasted when they tried to refuel their ride-on mower and sloshed fuel over the hot motor so I always give the saw plenty of time to cool off before fueling up again. I can do without exploding petrol in the face. Might as well do some swingin to fill in time. Averaging 5x more hits than it takes to split peppermint means a very small pile while the saw cools. 




A bit more cutting and a bit more splitting and this is where I ended up. When I'm giving the Lady Farmer wood I always make sure that it is both shorter and thinner as she only has a tiny little box that can't easily accommodate my normal 14-16 inch wood length. 




I was running out of time as I had to get to work so I loaded up a pile of poles and crapwood for the bonfire in May.


----------



## woodchip rookie

What? No eat-your-face-off spiders? No clip-your-leg-off scorpions?


----------



## bassattacker

Beautiful country Cowboy254. Where were you scrounging?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewUth

Cowboy254 said:


> A bit more cutting and a bit more splitting and this is where I ended up. When I'm giving the Lady Farmer wood I always make sure that it is both shorter and thinner as she only has a tiny little box that can't easily accommodate my normal 14-16 inch wood length.



Be careful when talking about a lady's "tiny little box" and your wood length in the same sentence...


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## Dieseldash

Buckshot00 said:


> No scrounge today. Cleaning back a treeline. This privet is a nuisance. View attachment 563133
> View attachment 563135



Do you have a brush cutter? The creek/ditch on the back of my property keeps getting overgrown with salt cedar (tamarack) it really makes it an easy job keeping the brush back. I live in town so I can't light a fire and burn it out. I have a Jonsered CC2128 that I got last year that is a big time saver.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> What? No eat-your-face-off spiders? No clip-your-leg-off scorpions?



Nah, it was pretty uneventful. The only things I saw were white-tailed spiders and jumping jacks. The white tails are venomous and do bite but you're ok to keep scrounging for a few hours before you have to go to hospital. Ok, I made that last bit up. Their bites are only a problem if they get infected. The jumping jacks are a type of ant that can jump (as the name suggests) and they have bright yellow pincers. A lot of people are severely allergic - one guy I know had to sell his land because it had jumping jacks and he got bitten three times and had anaphylactic reactions that landed him in hospital. I got bitten by two of them once and my leg swelled right up to my nutsack. The more you get bitten, the more sensitive you become so I'm a bit wary of them but fortunately, meat ants dominate the farm and they probably keep the jumping jacks under control. 



bassattacker said:


> Beautiful country Cowboy254. Where were you scrounging?



This is in the Kiewa Valley in North-East Victoria, Australia, not quite half way between Melbourne and Sydney. Nice area, close to the ski fields and with plenty of trees and trouts for summer scrounging. 



DrewUth said:


> Be careful when talking about a lady's "tiny little box" and your wood length in the same sentence...



Honest mistake ...


----------



## NormP

I admire the Australian people and would love to visit the country, and I grew up in the hills in the eastern part of our state surrounded by all kinds of critters, but I am more afraid of spiders than any venomous snake so I would be as nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof if we visited and ventured out into the rural areas of the country.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, just looked up Kiewa Valley.... Awesome part of the world. I'm very jealous.
I did the 3 peaks race a couple of years ago. Falls creek > Tawonga gap > Mt Hotham > Omeo > up the back of falls creek.
Hardest ride I've ever done. 200km into the ride you hit the hill at the back of falls creek, its said to be the hardest climb in Australia. The 240km loop took me 9hr 28mins. I rode absolutely flat out all day. Average hart rate 155bpm, I burnt equivalent of 28 cheese burgers on the ride.... By then end of the day I had ulcers in my mouth and was pretty much pissing brown wee. Seriously took me 3 month to recover from that.
You should do it seeing as its just down the road from you!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy, just looked up Kiewa Valley.... Awesome part of the world. I'm very jealous.
> I did the 3 peaks race a couple of years ago. Falls creek > Tawonga gap > Mt Hotham > Omeo > up the back of falls creek.
> Hardest ride I've ever done. 200km into the ride you hit the hill at the back of falls creek, its said to be the hardest climb in Australia. The 240km loop took me 9hr 28mins. I rode absolutely flat out all day. Average hart rate 155bpm, I burnt equivalent of 28 cheese burgers on the ride.... By then end of the day I had ulcers in my mouth and was pretty much pissing brown wee. Seriously took me 3 month to recover from that.
> You should do it seeing as its just down the road from you!



That initial climb coming up the back of Falls Creek from Shannonvale is called WTF Hill - VicRoads have even put an official sign on it. I get tired just driving up it. No way am I ever riding the 3 Peaks - mainly due to a lack of masochism, but it also clashes with cricket finals.


----------



## dancan

I just stopped at princess auto , bought 2 pair of like new US mil surp wool trigger mitt liners for 5$ a pair , hopefully the other Canadian scroungers can find some .


----------



## dancan

Wool , the only protection needed for venomous Nova Scotian spyders and snakes lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

and 7 viles of antivenom


----------



## Jeffkrib

Haha, didn't realise WTF hill was the official name.


----------



## Buckshot00

Load today-mostly ash.


----------



## JustJeff

I love the interesting heartwood you get with ash. It fades quick but find some neat patterns when first cut.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Most of the ash I cut doesnt have that. Its been dead so long standing the core is colored the same as everything else. I scrounged a couple weeks ago and didnt know what the wood was. Fresh green stuff which I normally dont cut so it was hard to tell. Split a piece. Grain looks like red maple. Wow what a pretty wood.


----------



## MustangMike

That Ash looks like Norway Maple, I'll bet it is hard as heck to split!


----------



## Cody

Wood Nazi said:


> I love the interesting heartwood you get with ash. It fades quick but find some neat patterns when first cut.



Cut down a perfectly healthy ash tree at my sister for their addition a couple years ago, she's still got a cookie from one of the branches on the north side. The heartwood formed a nearly perfect butterfly silhouette, is pretty darn neat. I cut down an oak tree a few years ago, well it was two grown in together but it resembled an owl for the most part.


----------



## Haywire

A sweet Slovenian scrounge machine!
http://agromehanika.si/en/products/agt_tractors/28/agt_835_forest_version/


----------



## James Miller

My best scrounge ever. Called a local home builder earlier in the week about this pile of logs. He called back yesterday morning and said its all mine. Lots of big ash and walnut acordding to farmer Steve.
Got off work at 7 yesterday morning got the call on my way to bed and couldn't help but go cut a truck load. Some ash in the back and walnut? in front.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 563744
> My best scrounge ever. Called a local home builder earlier in the week about this pile of logs. He called back yesterday morning and said its all mine. Lots of big ash and walnut acordding to farmer Steve.View attachment 563745
> Got off work at 7 yesterday morning got the call on my way to bed and couldn't help but go cut a truck load. Some ash in the back and walnut? in front.



Great score! You'll be able to cut a truckload after work every day for a month.


----------



## Buckshot00

James Miller said:


> View attachment 563744
> My best scrounge ever. Called a local home builder earlier in the week about this pile of logs. He called back yesterday morning and said its all mine. Lots of big ash and walnut acordding to farmer Steve.View attachment 563745
> Got off work at 7 yesterday morning got the call on my way to bed and couldn't help but go cut a truck load. Some ash in the back and walnut? in front.



The mother load. Very nice.


----------



## JCMC

Here is my scrounge for today 
It was blown down the other day. There is some punk on one edge it split pretty easy some stringiness 
It appears to be some type of Hickory not quite sure of species. 


I think it will burn well.


----------



## JCMC

Haywire said:


> A sweet Slovenian scrounge machine!
> http://agromehanika.si/en/products/agt_tractors/28/agt_835_forest_version/


Nice!


----------



## svk

Just south of Effingham IL on the west side of I-57 there's a chunk of land with piles of splits laying all over. Is this any of you guys?


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> Just south of Effingham IL on the west side of I-57 there's a chunk of land with piles of splits laying all over. Is this any of you guys?


Well it certainly isn't mine but I gotta say, svk, you sure do get around. But if I lived in northern MN I'm sure I'd be looking for somewhere else to go during the winter, too! Safe travels.


----------



## svk

NGaMountains said:


> Well it certainly isn't mine but I gotta say, svk, you sure do get around. But if I lived in northern MN I'm sure I'd be looking for somewhere else to go during the winter, too! Safe travels.


I do a few road trips a year, just ended up that I'm doing two almost back to back. 

I love MN winters but my kids sports schedules all but destroy any time I have for recreation. Only a few years in the big scheme of things though.

I may be down your way later this spring. Would love to buy you a cup if you are around.


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> I do a few road trips a year, just ended up that I'm doing two almost back to back.
> 
> I love MN winters but my kids sports schedules all but destroy any time I have for recreation. Only a few years in the big scheme of things though.
> 
> I may be down your way later this spring. Would love to buy you a cup if you are around.


Absolutely! But it'd be on me after all those miles you would have traveled. Let me know when you're coming through and if I can help out with your trip in any way.


----------



## svk

NGaMountains said:


> Absolutely! But it'd be on me after all those miles you would have traveled. Let me know when you're coming through and if I can help out with your trip in any way.


Will do! Hoping to figure out a plan in the next two weeks and would be down late April.


----------



## woodchip rookie

@svk how you like the 241? Lookin at that saw to fill the "middle gap"


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> @svk how you like the 241? Lookin at that saw to fill the "middle gap"


I like it but I love my 550. What are your other saws?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> @svk how you like the 241? Lookin at that saw to fill the "middle gap"


read this thread started by @CaseyForrest. unless i'm in big wood it's become my go to saw.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/first-impression-of-the-stihl-241c.302420/


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I like it but I love my 550. What are your other saws?


192t, poulan 30cc, craftsman 50cc and the big 576xp. I want the 241 to take the place of the 30cc poulan & the 50cc craftsman.


----------



## svk

Yup that would do the trick!

I hear they run MUCH better with a muffler mod. Mine will be getting one as soon as I have a chance to baseline it against a 346 OE.


----------



## dancan

Zogger strykes again , sends a mini polar vortex up here , cold yesterday , colder today at a record setting -3F with a windthrill 0f -22F 
Oh well , yesterday and today 






Brrrr lol

At these temps I decided not to run the tractor , chit breaks so I slashed up all the small stuff and made it to the end of the swath leaving a good day's worth of cutting the bigger stuff and then a short 20 yard by 10' stretch of fence posts at the entrance to the lot .
This was about 200 yards by 20' wide .






I did cut plenty of Zogger wood 
















The home owner sure has a pile of brush to burn lol


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> 192t, poulan 30cc, craftsman 50cc and the big 576xp. I want the 241 to take the place of the 30cc poulan & the 50cc craftsman.



16" and down , it's my go to saw , almost 5 gallons of mix through it just on this powerline swath .


----------



## MustangMike

My brother loves his 241, but it is not a "middle" saw, it is a "little" saw! Unless you have a top handle saw!


----------



## svk

Just a few ramblings:

I have two top handles that don't run yet but will soon.

My little saws are my CS-352 (8.8 lbs) and PS-32 (9.1 lbs)

The 241 (9.9 lbs) is not noticeably heavier but much more powerful than the little saws.

The 550 (10.8 lbs) is not noticeably heavier than the 241 but it is noticeably heavier than the little saws. In ported form its significantly more powerful than the 241. My muffler modded 350 is also noticeably more powerful than the 241. But like I said before the 241 will get a MM soon enough. 

I enjoy every one of these saws and if I had to keep just one (outside the 550) it would be a tough choice.


----------



## NormP

I got a new-to-me Jonsered 2152 last week so I've been looking for a chance to see how it does. My first red saw. It looks good, even when dirty. This week the tenant has been evicted and moved out of the rental house that has the downed trees I've got permission to cut, so I loaded up and went over today to get a good close up look.

There are 2-3 different groups of trees down.










Some of the wood is really big, so the 2152 won't be doing all the work, but I started on the smaller stuff with it. It did really well. I'm glad to know I didn't buy something with hidden problems. God forbid I am ever limited to one saw, but for cutting firewood I could live with it being my only one.





The woodchuck I got for Christmas is going to be really handy, if only as extra insurance to keep my chain out of the dirt. Glad I got it.





There's quite a bit of rotten wood, but even at that there will be several loads of good solid firewood out of the total haul. And it's free, so I take the good with the bad to help get that "repeat customer."

Some of the stuff is too big for a 52cc saw to handle comfortably or efficiently, so I brought my 372xp. It only has a 20 inch bar, but it's interesting to see and hear the difference in performance 45 seconds after running a smaller saw.





I only had limited time, and I was afraid if I cut more than I could haul in my one load for the day, the rest might "disappear" before I could get back over there later this week. So I got a smaller load to start with. Next time I go I'll have two trucks and a trailer, and my younger brother to help.





It was a relaxing way to kill a little time in a Sunday afternoon.


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers!

20 degrees C with a windchill of 20 degrees C here this morning. I had some unfinished business at the Lady Farm this morning from previous scrounges. There was this:




And there was this:




The 460 was pressed into service to take care of these long dry peppermint logs. They're as dry as a chip and ready to go.




I haven't used the log jack very much but it was great for these long skinny logs, zzzt, zzzt, zzzt. 




I also had this left over from a previous scrounge:




Which after a bit of Limby action became this




So I split all that up and loaded it then went back to the dry stuff I cut earlier. Tragically, I couldn't fit it all on the trailer so I'll have to go back another time to get the rest.




I forgot my cargo net and rope and I wasn't keen to drive along the highway without it tied down and attract the attention of the highway patrol nazis, so I dropped some of the dry stuff off at the Lady Farmer's house and reorganised the remaining wood for safe transportation.


----------



## tpence2177

Can barely walk in my yard right now without maring it up, so no scrounging here. Just way too wet. We went from no rain in 4 months to more rain than we need. Got my limited caps pulled off of my echo cs590 and will start fixing my little mini Mac to have a top handle saw soon. Hopefully can get them tuned and running right if it will ever quit raining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

Been a good cold spell here against the backdrop of a mostly mild winter. Single digits this morning, and very cold & windy now. The big storm is predicted for Monday night into Tuesday, we will see what happens. Funny how winter seems to be just starting with Spring around the corner!


----------



## Cowboy254

NormP said:


> I got a new-to-me Jonsered 2152 last week so I've been looking for a chance to see how it does. My first red saw. It looks good, even when dirty. This week the tenant has been evicted and moved out of the rental house that has the downed trees I've got permission to cut, so I loaded up and went over today to get a good close up look.
> 
> There are 2-3 different groups of trees down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the wood is really big, so the 2152 won't be doing all the work, but I started on the smaller stuff with it. It did really well. I'm glad to know I didn't buy something with hidden problems. God forbid I am ever limited to one saw, but for cutting firewood I could live with it being my only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woodchuck I got for Christmas is going to be really handy, if only as extra insurance to keep my chain out of the dirt. Glad I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite a bit of rotten wood, but even at that there will be several loads of good solid firewood out of the total haul. And it's free, so I take the good with the bad to help get that "repeat customer."
> 
> Some of the stuff is too big for a 52cc saw to handle comfortably or efficiently, so I brought my 372xp. It only has a 20 inch bar, but it's interesting to see and hear the difference in performance 45 seconds after running a smaller saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had limited time, and I was afraid if I cut more than I could haul in my one load for the day, the rest might "disappear" before I could get back over there later this week. So I got a smaller load to start with. Next time I go I'll have two trucks and a trailer, and my younger brother to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a relaxing way to kill a little time in a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



Nice scrounging! There's quite a contrast between our respective scrounge pics.


----------



## woodchip rookie

No scrounging with fevers. Been in bed since Thursday evening. Don't get this one.


----------



## olyman

NormP said:


> I got a new-to-me Jonsered 2152 last week so I've been looking for a chance to see how it does. My first red saw. It looks good, even when dirty. This week the tenant has been evicted and moved out of the rental house that has the downed trees I've got permission to cut, so I loaded up and went over today to get a good close up look.
> 
> There are 2-3 different groups of trees down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the wood is really big, so the 2152 won't be doing all the work, but I started on the smaller stuff with it. It did really well. I'm glad to know I didn't buy something with hidden problems. God forbid I am ever limited to one saw, but for cutting firewood I could live with it being my only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woodchuck I got for Christmas is going to be really handy, if only as extra insurance to keep my chain out of the dirt. Glad I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's quite a bit of rotten wood, but even at that there will be several loads of good solid firewood out of the total haul. And it's free, so I take the good with the bad to help get that "repeat customer."
> 
> Some of the stuff is too big for a 52cc saw to handle comfortably or efficiently, so I brought my 372xp. It only has a 20 inch bar, but it's interesting to see and hear the difference in performance 45 seconds after running a smaller saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had limited time, and I was afraid if I cut more than I could haul in my one load for the day, the rest might "disappear" before I could get back over there later this week. So I got a smaller load to start with. Next time I go I'll have two trucks and a trailer, and my younger brother to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a relaxing way to kill a little time in a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


leave NOTHING cut to length, laying on the ground.. itll get legs..........


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea I made that mistake once. Never again


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Been a good cold spell here against the backdrop of a mostly mild winter. Single digits this morning, and very cold & windy now. The big storm is predicted for Monday night into Tuesday, we will see what happens. Funny how winter seems to be just starting with Spring around the corner!


Winter always seems to have one last hurrah. About 10 years ago we got 40" of wet snow in one week in April. What a mess!

We had lots of wind but only about 2" of snow overnight. We are on the north side of the big storm heading your way. Today started off in the teens but the roads are all wet and melting from the now much stronger late winter sun.


----------



## tpence2177

It's 40 degrees and rainy today here in Alabama. Would be good cutting weather if it wasn't raining....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

Almost any weather is good cutting weather if it isn't raining


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Winter always seems to have one last hurrah. About 10 years ago we got 40" of wet snow in one week in April. What a mess!
> 
> We had lots of wind but only about 2" of snow overnight. We are on the north side of the big storm heading your way. Today started off in the teens but the roads are all wet and melting from the now much stronger late winter sun.


We got about 4 inches from this last storm. Now we have to wait until next week for the snow to melt and ground to dry off again.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> We got about 4 inches from this last storm. Now we have to wait until next week for the snow to melt and ground to dry off again.


I wish the snow would melt at the cabin so I could get my rounds hauled into the splitting area. Going to be a few weeks minimum though.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> I wish the snow would melt at the cabin so I could get my rounds hauled into the splitting area. Going to be a few weeks minimum though.


You may want to be careful what you wish for. We could go from temps in the 30's and 40's straight to the 80's.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> You may want to be careful what you wish for. We could go from temps in the 30's and 40's straight to the 80's.


Fine by me!

I have several cords of wood to put up by the end of May and want to fully clean and organize my pole building this summer.


----------



## cantoo

Got my new valve mounted for the stump bucket and grapple. Have 1 for the front grapple and 1 for the rear grapple now. Too busy to try it out and it was cold as Canada here this weekend but it did work in the shop. Took 3 trips to Princess Auto to get all the right fittings. Also put some cabinets and counter top in for my grandsons play area. He spends almost the whole weekend in there so figured he needed his own space. It counts as scrounging because the cabinets were removed from a customers house when they changed his office to white cabinets. Cherry, I have 2 uppers mounted on the other side of the shop for my wife's crap.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Got my new valve mounted for the stump bucket and grapple. Have 1 for the front grapple and 1 for the rear grapple now. Too busy to try it out and it was cold as Canada here this weekend but it did work in the shop. Took 3 trips to Princess Auto to get all the right fittings. Also put some cabinets and counter top in for my grandsons play area. He spends almost the whole weekend in there so figured he needed his own space. It counts as scrounging because the cabinets were removed from a customers house when they changed his office to white cabinets. Cherry, I have 2 uppers mounted on the other side of the shop for my wife's crap.
> View attachment 564695
> View attachment 564696
> View attachment 564702
> View attachment 564698


You'd be a ways from a princess auto wouldn't you?


----------



## Ryan A

24 rounds I picked up like this cut from the township. Ash, correct?


----------



## cantoo

Nazi, drove right by your place twice last week, well Keady anyway. I'm never far from a Princess Auto, one of the perks of working on the road. Ended up going there Sunday because I'm office bound most of this week and wanted the tractor out of the shop.


----------



## al-k

scrounging the back of the wood shed this morning as we ride out the snow storm, calling for 20"


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> 24 rounds I picked up like this cut from the township. Ash, correct?


looks like it Ryan.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Nazi, drove right by your place twice last week, well Keady anyway. I'm never far from a Princess Auto, one of the perks of working on the road. Ended up going there Sunday because I'm office bound most of this week and wanted the tractor out of the shop.


If you drove through Keady on 3, you went by my house. Honk next time. Lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ryan A said:


> 24 rounds I picked up like this cut from the township. Ash, correct?


LOOKS like ash. Does it taste like ash? Does it smell like ash? Ash has a pretty unmistakable smell. Not sure how it tastes though.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I got some ash Monday 




And got to play with the 455 Poulan 

What a crap day .... Why ?
ground got soft in the sun


And than.....


I did got back on my Big Red Oak

Had to get two trailer loads 
That was a long day 
Spent today moving snow 18 inches at my place.
Now I had enough fun for the last 2 days and going to bed


----------



## svk

Good pics! Love to see the old iron.

How do you like those Archer bars?


----------



## NormP

Went back to the rental property today and loaded up a decent trailer full of ash for my brother. Let him run the 372xp some since he has a little 435. For those of us who were enjoying weather in the 70s last Thursday, the 15-20 degree wind chill felt like Siberia today. 






Unfortunately he owns a Ford, so I was afraid I was going to have to hook the Ram up to it to pull him and the trailer home, but he managed to creak his way out of there in the "diet" truck.





Still a lot of wood left to get before we're done there.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to the farm again this morning for a scrounge, went pretty well with the cutting and the splitting and the loading. I'll put some pics up tomorrow. As I was driving out though, I noticed a familiar object on the ground.




Ah.




It's one thing when you lose your nuts but quite another when your handle drops off .


----------



## rarefish383

My local supply store has new handles. You can even get one with an over sized knob so you can get a better grip on it, Joe.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

svk said:


> Good pics! Love to see the old iron.
> 
> How do you like those Archer bars?



So far so good 
I have 5 so far all Pro max solid or 1 piece bars oil holes line up 
The 10 mm Jonsereds mount fit perfect on the studs 
The 007 or 009 large husky mount on the 655 poulan has some movement at the tip but it's 36 inches and I use that as a felling saw
so no worries 
The 196 mount on the 3700 and 4000 is ok 
the chain run lower rakers but hold the edge well


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> My local supply store has new handles. You can even get one with an over sized knob so you can get a better grip on it, Joe.



That might have been the problem in the first place


----------



## cantoo

My wife's birthday is in a few weeks and I usually try to get her something she wants. She's Dutch and her favorite colour is orange. I think I might have to try harder next year. She did say she could use the rope for a necktie, I have no idea what that means. She did make my supper but I'm pretty sure she spit on my grilled cheese sandwiches. I have a feeling that my birthday present in June is going to be very expensive.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, after my handle fell off but before I picked it up, I managed to scrounge yesterday.

Here was a good sized peppermint, about 28 inches diameter.




Limby whizzed through pretty smartly.







It also didn't take much to split up a trailer load with just enough space to squeeze it through for easy loading - and there's plenty left for next time too.




Loaded up. This is the 25th trailer load I've brought home from the farm since the end of winter - about 33 cubes or 9 cords.




I drove over to the dead blue gum I dropped for the lady farmer and cut a few rounds off with the 460. I had the chain ground a while back and it was initially really grabby but settled after a bit of hand filing and it was good in the dry peppermint on Monday. It was still grabby in the dry blue gum yesterday though but that aspect improved after I cut dirt with it. Pity about the other aspect of cutting which is actually useful.




There are a couple of candlebarks in this picture, the tall trees with the white trunks. The picture doesn't give any indication of how big they are - the trunk of the larger one (which is the farther one) would be comfortably 80 inches in diameter, they are massive. There's about 100ft of trunk before you get a branch in that one too!




I might bring a tape measure next time and check the circumference. Even if I had the gear to cut one down - and it's a bit dodgy as it drops down to a creek immediately behind them - I don't think I could bring myself to drop such big units. If one happened to fall over in a thunderstorm though, there's a year's worth of wood in each.


----------



## Dieseldash

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, after my handle fell off but before I picked it up, I managed to scrounge yesterday.
> 
> Here was a good sized peppermint, about 28 inches diameter.
> 
> View attachment 565248
> 
> 
> Limby whizzed through pretty smartly.
> 
> View attachment 565249
> 
> 
> View attachment 565250
> 
> 
> It also didn't take much to split up a trailer load with just enough space to squeeze it through for easy loading - and there's plenty left for next time too.
> 
> View attachment 565251
> 
> 
> Loaded up. This is the 25th trailer load I've brought home from the farm since the end of winter - about 33 cubes or 9 cords.
> 
> View attachment 565252
> 
> 
> I drove over to the dead blue gum I dropped for the lady farmer and cut a few rounds off with the 460. I had the chain ground a while back and it was initially really grabby but settled after a bit of hand filing and it was good in the dry peppermint on Monday. It was still grabby in the dry blue gum yesterday though but that aspect improved after I cut dirt with it. Pity about the other aspect of cutting which is actually useful.
> 
> View attachment 565253
> 
> 
> There are a couple of candlebarks in this picture, the tall trees with the white trunks. The picture doesn't give any indication of how big they are - the trunk of the larger one (which is the farther one) would be comfortably 80 inches in diameter, they are massive. There's about 100ft of trunk before you get a branch in that one too!
> 
> View attachment 565254
> 
> 
> I might bring a tape measure next time and check the circumference. Even if I had the gear to cut one down - and it's a bit dodgy as it drops down to a creek immediately behind them - I don't think I could bring myself to drop such big units. If one happened to fall over in a thunderstorm though, there's a year's worth of wood in each.



You've been busy on this scrounge. I like those utility trailers you guys use down there. Looks like a well made piece of kit. How's the Subaru handle towing a full load? Which motor is that one running. One of my buddies has an outback with the turbo and it hauls butt. 

Keep up the good work and great pics.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dieseldash said:


> You've been busy on this scrounge. I like those utility trailers you guys use down there. Looks like a well made piece of kit. How's the Subaru handle towing a full load? Which motor is that one running. One of my buddies has an outback with the turbo and it hauls butt.
> 
> Keep up the good work and great pics.



It always amazes me when I look at the pics of trailers in the US, they're massive. In my state - Victoria - my trailer is the largest you are allowed without needing a double axle and it is 7x4.5ft with 15 inch sides and I doubt that the other states are much different. They are pretty sturdy though. When I first got it, I was cutting wood with a MS310 and by the time I had cut and split enough to fill it, I had had enough fun for one day. With the better gear I have now, I'd prefer a larger trailer but can't really justify it, particularly when it's main use is going to be sharply curtailed in a couple of months time when I no longer have access to the farm. 

The outback can manage a full load of dry wood ok as long as it doesn't have to go up anything too steep but if the wood is green you need to pick your battles very carefully and get a run up if you reach a hill. It has a 2.5L petrol motor which is useless below 2700rpm so pulling uphill on the farm is tricky at times especially when the grass is long and you can't see obstacles. If I'm on one of the hillier sections of the farm, I'll borrow the ute and that'll get the job done. We bought the outback about 6 months before the diesel version came out and while it is only a 2L turbo and is no racehorse, it would be much more suitable for what I'm doing. If I had a bigger trailer, my Subaru would really struggle, I think.


----------



## Logger nate

Well since there's still too much snow to go scrounge wood I bought a dump truck load of pine logs so I can get started on camp fire wood bundles
and the new to me 550 finally gets to cut something besides test cookies


----------



## chrisbee

You get some very nice scores down there @Cowboy254 judging by your great pictures; really beautiful area of the country you're cutting in... 

Kind of looks like somebody 'went' on that their round in foreground? Is whizzed wood higher in btu's when seasoned?


----------



## James Miller

just an update on the big log pile I posted a few pages ago. That's 3 6x10 dump trailer loads and we took 3 more to a friends house. Should keep the splitter running for awhile. Have to thank farmer Steve for letting me borrow an 036 while my 590 is away being ported.


----------



## Toy4xchris

So the little man I like to call Wiggles and I went to the local dealer and well needless to say we are now life long customers. We walk in and the service tech comes out and gives my 2yr old a package of girl scout cookies to snack on while they sharpen a chain for me and give me advise on a new trimmer/brush cutter. Then my son found the stihls and well I'm an echo fan but hey to each their own.












Doing some scrounging




Then I dropped a small leaner on the edge of our woods.









sent from my electronic leash


----------



## woodchip rookie

weather sucks here....35 and rain


----------



## PA Dan

Toy4xchris said:


> So the little man I like to call Wiggles and I went to the local dealer and well needless to say we are now life long customers. We walk in and the service tech comes out and gives my 2yr old a package of girl scout cookies to snack on while they sharpen a chain for me and give me advise on a new trimmer/brush cutter. Then my son found the stihls and well I'm an echo fan but hey to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some scrounging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I dropped a small leaner on the edge of our woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


Those are great times! I bought myself one of those saws! Lol!


----------



## svk

Drizzling here too


----------



## chucker

3/4" inch of mud on frozen ground with a slight incline and it's down hill for a fresh running start again... plenty of frost in the ground and bare but it's like mud season already! maple sap is running good and tasty... 3.5 gallons so far with 1 


quart an 1 tested pint(full to the rim) of light amber grade A. sweet! as 1:6 tea spoons of the white junk !


----------



## Woodyjiw

Toy4xchris said:


> So the little man I like to call Wiggles and I went to the local dealer and well needless to say we are now life long customers. We walk in and the service tech comes out and gives my 2yr old a package of girl scout cookies to snack on while they sharpen a chain for me and give me advise on a new trimmer/brush cutter. Then my son found the stihls and well I'm an echo fan but hey to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some scrounging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I dropped a small leaner on the edge of our woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


That's great!!!

I picked up the lil Husqvarna, for my daughter, from Sherrill tree when I placed an order a couple weeks ago!! She loves it, chases the dog around with it...


----------



## cantoo

Well some women just can't be pleased. Went to an auction today and bought a wood splitter and a pipe bended. She wasn't happy with either one. She even made a comment about with the size of pipe I have I should have bought a tubing bender not a pipe bender. I have no idea what she is talking about. She keeps this up and I won't be getting her anything.
Didn't take any pics of the splitter but I will tomorrow, 3 pth vertical with 26" stroke. They broke the casting on the valve when they unloaded it at the sale so I got a good deal and I have a new valve sitting around here somewhere anyway.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Well some women just can't be pleased. Went to an auction today and bought a wood splitter and a pipe bended. She wasn't happy with either one. She even made a comment about with the size of pipe I have I should have bought a tubing bender not a pipe bender. I have no idea what she is talking about. She keeps this up and I won't be getting her anything.
> Didn't take any pics of the splitter but I will tomorrow, 3 pth vertical with 26" stroke. They broke the casting on the valve when they unloaded it at the sale so I got a good deal and I have a new valve sitting around here somewhere anyway.
> View attachment 565702


 

I think you need an intervention on auction sales haha


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> Well some women just can't be pleased. Went to an auction today and bought a wood splitter and a pipe bended. She wasn't happy with either one. She even made a comment about with the size of pipe I have I should have bought a tubing bender not a pipe bender. I have no idea what she is talking about. She keeps this up and I won't be getting her anything.
> Didn't take any pics of the splitter but I will tomorrow, 3 pth vertical with 26" stroke. They broke the casting on the valve when they unloaded it at the sale so I got a good deal and I have a new valve sitting around here somewhere anyway.
> View attachment 565702



Every woman deserves a husband like you. Two chainsaws, a splitter and a thingy bender, what's not to like?


----------



## Cowboy254

chrisbee said:


> You get some very nice scores down there @Cowboy254 judging by your great pictures; really beautiful area of the country you're cutting in...
> 
> Kind of looks like somebody 'went' on that their round in foreground? Is whizzed wood higher in btu's when seasoned?



Whoever it was might want to see their doctor about their kidneys, it's either bad or really, really awesome .

Peppermint tends to have some big sap veins but makes great looking floorboards. And excellent firewood with almost no ash.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi all, London checking in.

After my first winter with a stove i can say its a success and worth the cutting and splitting, even my OH, who was very sceptical, has been won over by the glorious wood heat. So much so that i got the go ahead for a second stove! So the scrounging goes on.






Not quite dragging so Dancan may scoff, but its well loaded down, and here is why






Dancan's favorite wood.





that's a 4'x8' pallet
This came from my usual local tree surgeon and this time he contacted me to say he had wood, oak even (I usually just get soft woods), and kept it aside for me! awesome guy.





best of all, it was easy splitting! i never get easy splitting. 25 minutes and i felt like that Bunyon guy. So i took a few swings at that gnarly ash i've yet to deal with, the barb wire infested stuff.









No...no I'm still s*** at splitting. This ash is much softer after 7 or 8 months drying, and as you can see i can get it to split now, but its stringy and the fibres hold it together! It can't be elm, dutch elm disease killed all our big trees, but its not how ash is described! the fiskars and the stihl maul stick firm almost each swing. In the same time the oak took i managed about 5 splits of ash 

still, I've another car load of Oak to collect yet so


----------



## JustJeff

One facecord loaded up for delivery. This is one from my own stash and I don't usually deliver but I need money for my fishing boat restoration that is currently under way.


----------



## Dieseldash

Woodyjiw said:


> That's great!!!
> 
> I picked up the lil Husqvarna, for my daughter, from Sherrill tree when I placed an order a couple weeks ago!! She loves it, chases the dog around with it...




My little lumberjack is pretty serious about cutting wood too. He's all about the PPE gear and doesn't let his older brother touch his saw either. He's my little right hand man.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Dieseldash said:


> My little lumberjack is pretty serious about cutting wood too. He's all about the PPE gear and doesn't let his older brother touch his saw either. He's my little right hand man.
> 
> View attachment 565832
> 
> 
> View attachment 565833


Nice!!


----------



## Logger nate

Dieseldash said:


> My little lumberjack is pretty serious about cutting wood too. He's all about the PPE gear and doesn't let his older brother touch his saw either. He's my little right hand man.
> 
> View attachment 565832
> 
> 
> View attachment 565833


That's awesome! Sure like to see you guys starting your kids out right!


----------



## NormP

Yep got to start them young, even the girls. Got mine started back at Christmas. She decided to noodle some ash.





Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Started on the log pile today, sure glad I have a splitter some big knots in some of it. Pretty impressed with splitter, haven't found anything to stop it yet
The deer came by to help but they had a hard time pulling the lever on the splitter 
And of course the wood dog was supervising


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 565828
> View attachment 565826
> One facecord loaded up for delivery. This is one from my own stash and I don't usually deliver but I need money for my fishing boat restoration that is currently under way.


Looks good. What make of boat is that?

I want to pick up a 12-14" beater boat and trailer I can use for the lake by my hunting cabin.


----------



## NormP

Only one load today, another one for my brother. He heats almost exclusively with wood while I use wood and electric, so he'll get most of what I scrounge. I enjoy finding the wood and cutting more than him, so it's a win-win.





And with a few exceptions I'm not real good with my wood identification when there are no leaves so I don't know what this tree is, but we're cutting and burning it anyway. It's pretty heavy compared to the ash.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormP

Hey Nate, what kind of splitter are you using?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

NormP said:


> Hey Nate, what kind of splitter are you using?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's a DHT 22 ton.


----------



## H-Ranch

I figured I would have more scrounging opportunities after the windstorm here last week, but all I managed was this small load of pine. I'm not going to fight anybody over oak or change my schedule to get it. This pine happened to be on my route and unspoken for so it will get added to the stacks.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Looks good. What make of boat is that?
> 
> I want to pick up a 12-14" beater boat and trailer I can use for the lake by my hunting cabin.


It's a Naden 16. I picked it up last year. Was a former fishing resort rental boat but is really solid and doesn't leak. Rides well and the way the hull flares at the back, it's a dry ride in rougher water. 
My daughter waiting to go fishing with dad.


----------



## JustJeff

Started my scrounging season today. I'm channeling dancan with a load of good smelling cedar cut right on the shore of Georgian Bay. Procured a new 20" bar for the 460 and a couple chains so I'm ready for the big wood, bring it on!


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 565996
> 
> It's a Naden 16. I picked it up last year. Was a former fishing resort rental boat but is really solid and doesn't leak. Rides well and the way the hull flares at the back, it's a dry ride in rougher water.
> My daughter waiting to go fishing with dad.


Naden boats are legendary! Rarely found south of the Canadian border though. 

I nearly bought one of those new a few years back from Canada (my hometown is only 2 hours from Canada) but the sales guy was unbelievably rude so I bought a Lund locally instead.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Hi all, London checking in.
> 
> After my first winter with a stove i can say its a success and worth the cutting and splitting, even my OH, who was very sceptical, has been won over by the glorious wood heat. So much so that i got the go ahead for a second stove! So the scrounging goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite dragging so Dancan may scoff, but its well loaded down, and here is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancan's favorite wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a 4'x8' pallet
> This came from my usual local tree surgeon and this time he contacted me to say he had wood, oak even (I usually just get soft woods), and kept it aside for me! awesome guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of all, it was easy splitting! i never get easy splitting. 25 minutes and i felt like that Bunyon guy. So i took a few swings at that gnarly ash i've yet to deal with, the barb wire infested stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...no I'm still s*** at splitting. This ash is much softer after 7 or 8 months drying, and as you can see i can get it to split now, but its stringy and the fibres hold it together! It can't be elm, dutch elm disease killed all our big trees, but its not how ash is described! the fiskars and the stihl maul stick firm almost each swing. In the same time the oak took i managed about 5 splits of ash
> 
> still, I've another car load of Oak to collect yet so



Good work Neil. I notice the front wheels are not in contact with the wheel arches. You also need to do this if you want to get full membership of the Intra-Vehicular Scroungers Club.




I guarantee that your missus will love you doing that. I'm glad that she's come around to wood heating - nothing better on a dreary winter's day. 

You might have more luck chipping that ash off around the edges rather than going across the middle with soft, stringy stuff. Especially if you can, ahem, hit the same spot. My dad used to call me "Lightning" because I didn't strike the same spot twice, but with time and practice I can now generally nail the exact same spot almost every time with a full swing. The main time I don't is when I've been working away at a split in tough wood and starting to tire but have nearly knocked it into two. Only need one more gentle swing to finish it - and the half swing misses the split by 2 inches.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Naden boats are legendary! Rarely found south of the Canadian border though.
> 
> I nearly bought one of those new a few years back from Canada (my hometown is only 2 hours from Canada) but the sales guy was unbelievably rude so I bought a Lund locally instead.


I was responding to an ad for a Lund. I hummed and hawed a minute too long and someone else got it. Then the guy emailed me back and said hey I have a Naden, which I'd never heard of. Originally Naden was made in Iowa. Still popular in northern Ontario although not made any more. The owner was killed in a car crash in 2014. Blah blah blah. Lol. I like this boat so I'm going to show it some love. Had four coats of paint on it! Light blue, dark blue and 2 reds! I have more than 5 gallons of paint scrapings and I'm not even done yet!


----------



## svk

I commend you for stripping it all. I'd have slapped a coat of dead grass/olive drab over the top and called it good.


----------



## svk

Well I'm hoping in the next few weeks the snow will recede enough for me to start hauling the 5 or so cords of rounds that I cut last year out of the woods and then I can continue to cut and haul from my other scrounge spots. 

It's kind of amazing that in about 150 miles of latitude the snow goes from non existent to multiple feet on the ground. I guess global warming is only regional lol.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I commend you for stripping it all. I'd have slapped a coat of dead grass/olive drab over the top and called it good.


I've done that before and liked it fine. Just want something different this time. A classic vibe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy, thanks for the tip. I've tried chipping splits off the edge and had some success in places on some rounds but not everywhere. It's horrible, i got stitched up by a guy delivering his rubbish, all giant crotches, riddled with barbed wire, also brick. I've even driven wedges as far as i can pound them and not got a split. The accuracy comment is fair. I'm not so bad with the fiskars but not so good with the heavier stihl. Fiskars just doesn't have the oomph in this stuff much of the time. In my defence, those rounds have been swung at on many occasions now and show every flesh wound of their multiple victories!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy, thanks for the tip. I've tried chipping splits off the edge and had some success in places on some rounds but not everywhere. It's horrible, i got stitched up by a guy delivering his rubbish, all giant crotches, riddled with barbed wire, also brick. I've even driven wedges as far as i can pound them and not got a split. The accuracy comment is fair. I'm not so bad with the fiskars but not so good with the heavier stihl. Fiskars just doesn't have the oomph in this stuff much of the time. In my defence, those rounds have been swung at on many occasions now and show every flesh wound of their multiple victories!



@LondonNeil , I'm hopeless now with an axe, I'd be lucky to hit the same piece of wood twice, let alone the same spot. You get good at what you use all the time, in my case, it's the Hart maul that has served me well. If I tried using a Fiskars, I'd have to retrain all over again. Pity about all that stuff through your wood. You'll enjoy burning it though when the time comes. "Who's laughing now, pal".


----------



## rarefish383

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 566073
> 
> I was responding to an ad for a Lund. I hummed and hawed a minute too long and someone else got it. Then the guy emailed me back and said hey I have a Naden, which I'd never heard of. Originally Naden was made in Iowa. Still popular in northern Ontario although not made any more. The owner was killed in a car crash in 2014. Blah blah blah. Lol. I like this boat so I'm going to show it some love. Had four coats of paint on it! Light blue, dark blue and 2 reds! I have more than 5 gallons of paint scrapings and I'm not even done yet!



I stripped this one down and repainted it. It had a little soft spot in the back and once I got going I couldn't stop. It's a 58 Lyman with a 75 HP Johnson, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

This was the tow vehicle, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Well , just because I don't have a van to kick around anymore it doesn't mean that I'm not scrounging lol


----------



## Khntr85

Ok guys haven't had time to take pics lately.......but my dad had a big old maple brake offf in some high winds a week ago...so my dad, me, and one of my brothers cleaned it up yesterday when I got off of work....I took the ms362 and ms461, I had the 25" bar on the 461 and RM chain because there was a hollow spot that had all kinds of debri in it.....was a good time to be cutting with them, I always cut alone....
Here is my dad and brother working....



Here is me cutting the tree....


Here is the stump....


My brother was splitting some as we go....

Here is my dad acting like he is working LOL....he is getting the peat moss type debri out of a huge chunk of wood....


----------



## farmer steve

NormP said:


> Only one load today, another one for my brother. He heats almost exclusively with wood while I use wood and electric, so he'll get most of what I scrounge. I enjoy finding the wood and cutting more than him, so it's a win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a few exceptions I'm not real good with my wood identification when there are no leaves so I don't know what this tree is, but we're cutting and burning it anyway. It's pretty heavy compared to the ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Norm the second pic looks like red oak. the third maybe hackberry. ????


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I stripped this one down and repainted it. It had a little soft spot in the back and once I got going I couldn't stop. It's a 58 Lyman with a 75 HP Johnson, Joe.


That's a gorgeous boat! I love the lapstrake design. My last boat was an aluminum lapstrake but it was too rough and beat to bother with a resto.


----------



## Khntr85

Giving the 461 a work out....


----------



## Philbert

Khntr85 said:


> Here is me cutting the tree....





Khntr85 said:


> Giving the 461 a work out . . .



Get chaps to protect against all your newly sharpened chains!

Philbert


----------



## NGaMountains

Well, with all apologies to @dancan, I think I'm becoming a wood snob. After 20 pickups full of Craigslist scrounge this fall and winter, and watching mold spots crop up on some of my hickory, sweet gum and Bradford pear while everything oak still looks lovely as spring approaches, I think from here on out if it ain't oak, I ain't interested. 

I already have a couple cords cut and noodled where need be sitting on the ground, with nowhere left to stack splits, given the warm winter we've had and relatively little burning I've done. That said, I couldn't resist on seeing an ad last night for free red oak, a 24' piece of trunk on the ground, with only two limbs already removed and the guy even had it propped off the dirt on some other small pieces of wood. 

When I got there late this morning I found out he's Russian, trying to clear his 3 acres so he can build a house for his sister on the back of the property. Everything is bug and disease free since he's dropping healthy trees he just needs out of the way. He shows me he's got 4 oak trunks on the ground already, everything already limbed and topped, and says I can have them all, as well as he's going to be dropping two more big ones and tells me I can have those, too, since he was glad to see I was able to deal with the biggest one he already had down. 

So for a couple hours work prior to my daughter's piano lesson I got a pretty full truckload of solid, crotch-free, straight-splittin' red oak trunk, and more to come. Now I've just gotta figure out where to put all this stuff. Oh well, there are worse problems to have!


----------



## NGaMountains

dancan said:


> Well , just because I don't have a van to kick around anymore it doesn't mean that I'm not scrounging lol



Impressive video, Dan. I'm always jealous seeing and watching you guys with all this great equipment, while my arsenal consists of a truck, a couple saws and two arms!


----------



## NormP

NGaMountains said:


> Impressive video, Dan. I'm always jealous seeing and watching you guys with all this great equipment, while my arsenal consists of a truck, a couple saws and two arms!


You aren't the only one. The truck, a few saws, and two arms are my set up as well for now.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

NGaMountains said:


> Impressive video, Dan. I'm always jealous seeing and watching you guys with all this great equipment, while my arsenal consists of a truck, a couple saws and two arms!


Heard that


----------



## Buckshot00

NormP said:


> You aren't the only one. The truck, a few saws, and two arms are my set up as well for now.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How about 1 saw, 1 small trailer, a lawnmower and 2 arms.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It would be easier to not cart that lawnmower around with you. Just sayin.


----------



## dancan

While I've been using the tools lately don't forget that I've put my time in lol
As soon as the surgeon said "Go !" after this 







I did a lot of this






To get this 






Into this 






Yes it sucked , there were some awfully dark days mixed in there but I've made it through and wouldn't trade it for nuthin , I learned a lot .
I'm glad that some of you guys got a kick out of some of my pics , it gave me another reason to push myself and to look forwards .
BTW , it's 74* in the house on spruce in the furnace , pffft oak shmoak ....


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> I figured I would have more scrounging opportunities after the windstorm here last week, but all I managed was this small load of pine. I'm not going to fight anybody over oak or change my schedule to get it. This pine happened to be on my route and unspoken for so it will get added to the stacks.View attachment 565980


Not to sound ignorant but how long do you season pine and how does it do as stove wood. Iv always been told its junk wood by most people around here.


----------



## dancan

But , since I now have some bigger tools lol
















I'll make it up in quantity since I haven't got a stick of locust , peppermint , hickory , osage or the shmoaks lol


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> Not to sound ignorant but how long do you season pine and how does it do as stove wood. Iv always been told its junk wood by most people around here.



Cut and split in the spring , ready to burn in the winter


----------



## James Miller

We burn pine in the outside fire pit. FIL wood throw me out if I put it in the stove. He got half shitty when I brought the dump trailer loads of walnut home last week.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> But , since I now have some bigger TOYS lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make it up in @zogger wood since I haven't got a stick of locust , peppermint , hickory , osage or the shmoaks lol


FIXED it for ya.  seriously like @James Miller said, the people around here thumb their noses at pine/spruce/hemlock. i always remind them that they could live somewhere else that they would be S.O.L. if they lived in Canada or out in western US. BTW could you get some pics of the chains that you use to hook to the logs? no hurry. thanks


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> We burn pine in the outside fire pit. FIL wood throw me out if I put it in the stove. He got half shitty when I brought the dump trailer loads of walnut home last week.


ask him how he feels next winter when it's nice and toasty in the house. tell him i can get $200 cord for it so it can't be that bad.


----------



## Logger nate

I burned a lot of spruce in Alaska and a lot of lodge pole pine here, it's not bad, it heats the house just fine.
By the way watch out for falling rock 
This was a driller working for a mine about 30 miles away, thankfully no one was in passenger seat.


----------



## James Miller

Some of its sold already. I can get oak under 200 a cord down the road a bit.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> FIXED it for ya.  seriously like @James Miller said, the people around here thumb their noses at pine/spruce/hemlock. i always remind them that they could live somewhere else that they would be S.O.L. if they lived in Canada or out in western US. BTW could you get some pics of the chains that you use to hook to the logs? no hurry. thanks



My chain chokers , I have a few different ones so here they are .











I made these 






New chain I'm testing


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> My chain chokers , I have a few different ones so here they are .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chain I'm testing



The first 2 chokers have old unknown chain , they work just fine .
The red hook in the second pic has grade 30 5/16" galvanized chain , it's garbage , breaks when you least expect it to .
Third pic has some 5/16" grade 70 transport chain with some Crosby rings and quick links that I welded up , so far so good with them but the chain is too big to go through the holes in my slides on the winch line so they get used on the end hook .
The last one is a hardened square link chain , so far so good , it sure bites on the log , less chance of it slipping off


----------



## Buckshot00

woodchip rookie said:


> It would be easier to not cart that lawnmower around with you. Just sayin.


The lawnmower pulls the trailer.


----------



## James Miller

My 4 year old likes to help split kindling. She's more interested in how to use the ax then the saw.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> The first 2 chokers have old unknown chain , they work just fine .
> The red hook in the second pic has grade 30 5/16" galvanized chain , it's garbage , breaks when you least expect it to .
> Third pic has some 5/16" grade 70 transport chain with some Crosby rings and quick links that I welded up , so far so good with them but the chain is too big to go through the holes in my slides on the winch line so they get used on the end hook .
> The last one is a hardened square link chain , so far so good , it sure bites on the log , less chance of it slipping off


i just have a 5/16 log chain with a slip hook on the end for dragging logs. must be 20 years old. it's a pain to get under some of the bigger logs i come across and if the log rolls on the hook an even bigger pain to unhook. i'm not sure what i need/want to get to make it easier to get the chain under the logs but the one you use with the long prong on it seems to be what i need. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Khntr85

Philbert said:


> Get chaps to protect against all your newly sharpened chains!
> 
> Philbert


I swear I know someone would say that!!!

I have them and actually wear them....I was in the wrong atbthat time as I forgot to throw them in the truck....I was rushing to get over there as I already worked that day....

But in all seriousness thanks for reminding me philbert, when we get in a hurry, that's when we get hurt!!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Buckshot00 said:


> The lawnmower pulls the trailer.


For a second I envisioned you pulling wood behind a self propelled push mower.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> i just have a 5/16 log chain with a slip hook on the end for dragging logs. must be 20 years old. it's a pain to get under some of the bigger logs i come across and if the log rolls on the hook an even bigger pain to unhook. i'm not sure what i need/want to get to make it easier to get the chain under the logs but the one you use with the long prong on it seems to be what i need. thanks for the pics.



Two ways to get under bigger logs , the tail that I use 





or


----------



## dancan

Oh , and BTW ,,,,,


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea i figured out what you meant after I imagined you dragging logs with a push mower


----------



## svk

Dan, your second post of images isn't showing.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Oh , and BTW ,,,,,



I agree with svk. I liked your post but I'm sure I'd like it more if I could see the pics.


----------



## dancan

I'll look at it tonight when I get home .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Toy4xchris

dancan said:


> While I've been using the tools lately don't forget that I've put my time in lol
> As soon as the surgeon said "Go !" after this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a lot of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it sucked , there were some awfully dark days mixed in there but I've made it through and wouldn't trade it for nuthin , I learned a lot .
> I'm glad that some of you guys got a kick out of some of my pics , it gave me another reason to push myself and to look forwards .
> BTW , it's 74* in the house on spruce in the furnace , pffft oak shmoak ....



My right heel bone looks a lot like that. got 10-11 screws and a plate. need to see if I can find my old pics of the xrays.


----------



## dancan

Oh , and BTW ,,,,,


----------



## dancan

Strange stuff , did it work now ?


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Strange stuff , did it work now ?



Nup. 

A couple of pics from yesterday I could see initially then half an hour later just the little box with an 'x'.


----------



## dancan

FFS


----------



## dancan

Now ?


----------



## NGaMountains

I can see two images in the post above, nothing in post 21006.


----------



## dancan

Perfect , same pics 
Some of yesterday's stuff


----------



## dancan

Sometimes stuff doesn't go s planned


----------



## Toy4xchris

Found the old X-ray's of my heel bone.
Side




From the bottom




Another side image





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## H-Ranch

And I thought mine looked like I stepped in a bucket of hardware at Home Depot... oddly, mine was intentional where I'm guessing the other ones posted were not.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Car accident caused mine

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Found the old X-ray's of my heel bone.
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another side image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


Cripes. How do you even pick up your foot!


----------



## H-Ranch

My foot and leg was slightly mis-shaped since birth. Got along fine for a lot of years, even playing athletics. Finally in my late 30's the ligaments and tendons on the side of my foot were getting painful just to walk. The doctor cut the heel off and relocated it plus the same for the first big toe bone. I stand on it much straighter now and it turned out to be the best thing I ever did - I'm still playing basketball in the Old Man League. No way I would be doing firewood today the way it was without the surgery.

I can't imagine breaking it badly enough to get hardware installed. Hope you guys are getting along OK with yours.


----------



## Toy4xchris

The heel bone dislocated spun around backwards and shattered. In the process took out the subtalar joint so unfortunately I can not roll my ankle side to side anymore.

I have my good and bad days bad days I walk with a cane.

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Philbert

Ouch!

Just 'Ouch!'

Philbert


----------



## Picaso

Got in on a 3 acre lot getting cleared. Logs getting taken off to the mill but the lot is full of oak and also some hickory and locust so piles of good stuff on the ground - Now as much as I can grab before they truck it is headed to MY wood stash instead


----------



## cantoo

New stump grapple works good enough. 1st one is 10" poplar and other tree is 14" cedar. Took about 5 minutes for each tree from the time I drove up to it until it was clear of the hole. Took 10 minutes to do a 5" Ironwood, gonna pick my battles next time those things are tuff. I thought I could use it to load logs too but it doesn't work for that. It has teeth cut into the side of the bucket to cut roots, the log gets caught on these and it chews them to crap trying to get them off the bucket. Going to make my logging (4 wheeler) trails a lot smoother for sure.


----------



## Philbert

Might work even better when the ground isn't frozen?

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

My scrounging opportunities have been a bit limited in the last little while with cricket finals taking up my weekends. One more weekend of that to go. Today was a gloomy sort of day after the first decent rain we've had in two months yesterday. It was only mid 20s C today but humid and it didn't take long to be soaked with sweat. I have more work to do cleaning up the peppermint from last time and today, the 460 was the weapon of choice. I only had enough fuel for a single full tank each in the 460 and Limby. I like my bar to be well lubricated and as you can see, I'm not stingy with the oil.




Oopsies. Anyway, I had some split wood from last time to load up and then a tankful through the 460 yielded enough for a full trailer load (not all of it is in the picture) with quite a bit left over, plus several more branches ranging from 4-10 inches in diameter which should be another load and a bit.




Loaded up.




Then I drove over to the blue gum I have been working on for the Lady Farmer. With the 460 out of juice, Limby cut up the rest of the trunk, with just enough to finish it. There are a couple of other odds and ends there still to cut.




I split a few rounds but it was heavy going and I was starting to run out of time before getting home to get ready for work. I lugged everything down and then back up the hill because I didn't trust the Subaru to get back up if I drove down there, especially since it was a bit wet today.




This is load number 26 back home since last winter. I'll chuck it onto Mt Cowboy tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

Picaso said:


> Got in on a 3 acre lot getting cleared. Logs getting taken off to the mill but the lot is full of oak and also some hickory and locust so piles of good stuff on the ground - Now as much as I can grab before they truck it is headed to MY wood stash instead



Make sure you post pics!


----------



## Picaso

I tried posting pics with my first post but it doesn't look like it went through.. even though it looked like it was included. I'll work on it. Big day is Friday, when I got permission from the nearby business to pull my trailer through their property right up to the woods edge on the closest side during business hours. Gotta make hay. I will take and post pics here this weekend.


----------



## NormP

The rental property seems to be the bottomless pit of firewood. Today we worked on a really big cherry tree. My 372xp is acting up. It cuts like a champ for the first 5-7 minutes after it's started, then it starts bogging down, almost like I'm trying to rev it up with the choke on. And it still doesn't want to idle. Dies almost as soon as I let off the throttle.
So I took an old Rancher 55 with a brand new 20" bar and chain as a poor substitute to the big saw. 3-4 pulls and suddenly the cord won't retract. The recoil spring seems messed up. 
So that left us with my Jonsered 2152 with an 18" bar and my brother's Husky 435 with a 16 inch bar. Not the best options on a trunk that was probably 26-28 inches; but you go to war with the army you have....

My jonny red on the trunk gives you an idea of what I was facing with a shorter-than-desired bar, especially the piece my brother is walking by:






I had looked at this tree yesterday and knew I was going to need a bigger trailer:





More of the same tree and this is after we had already put some in the trailer:





The two small saws gave 110% and never slowed down, so while it took more cuts than I had initially planned, we got a pretty big haul, including some you can't see in my truck and the bed of my brother's truck:





Still more of this tree left, and a bunch of ash to go. Getting down to crunch time, the new owner closes on the house Friday, but he's told me I can continue to clean up for the next little while. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

435 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Picaso

Picaso said:


> I tried posting pics with my first post but it doesn't look like it went through.. even though it looked like it was included. I'll work on it. Big day is Friday, when I got permission from the nearby business to pull my trailer through their property right up to the woods edge on the closest side during business hours. Gotta make hay. I will take and post pics here this weekend.



Well here you go - the first load Im getting from the lot: 
. It's not much but it's a start.


----------



## Picaso

NormP said:


> The rental property seems to be the bottomless pit of firewood. Today we worked on a really big cherry tree. My 372xp is acting up. It cuts like a champ for the first 5-7 minutes after it's started, then it starts bogging down, almost like I'm trying to rev it up with the choke on. And it still doesn't want to idle. Dies almost as soon as I let off the throttle.
> So I took an old Rancher 55 with a brand new 20" bar and chain as a poor substitute to the big saw. 3-4 pulls and suddenly the cord won't retract. The recoil spring seems messed up.
> So that left us with my Jonsered 2152 with an 18" bar and my brother's Husky 435 with a 16 inch bar. Not the best options on a trunk that was probably 26-28 inches; but you go to war with the army you have....
> 
> My jonny red on the trunk gives you an idea of what I was facing with a shorter-than-desired bar, especially the piece my brother is walking by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had looked at this tree yesterday and knew I was going to need a bigger trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same tree and this is after we had already put some in the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two small saws gave 110% and never slowed down, so while it took more cuts than I had initially planned, we got a pretty big haul, including some you can't see in my truck and the bed of my brother's truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more of this tree left, and a bunch of ash to go. Getting down to crunch time, the new owner closes on the house Friday, but he's told me I can continue to clean up for the next little while.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



I really enjoy working with cherry - much more than I do burning it. It's a shame part of that cherry didn't turn into some furniture, but at least it's going to good use. We had a big cherry fall last year but too much rot, so it ended up in the wood pile instead of the wood rack for next year. Free heat is free heat!


----------



## NormP

I don't know much about making good lumber, but I looked at it before we started cutting; the longest piece was probably 5-6 feet at best and all of the bigger pieces were cracked in the middle anyway. The smaller ones weren't very straight. I will probably advertise it on craigslist for barbecue wood though. And if it doesn't sell, it's free heat, like you said.


----------



## Cowboy254

NormP said:


> The rental property seems to be the bottomless pit of firewood. Today we worked on a really big cherry tree. My 372xp is acting up. It cuts like a champ for the first 5-7 minutes after it's started, then it starts bogging down, almost like I'm trying to rev it up with the choke on. And it still doesn't want to idle. Dies almost as soon as I let off the throttle.
> So I took an old Rancher 55 with a brand new 20" bar and chain as a poor substitute to the big saw. 3-4 pulls and suddenly the cord won't retract. The recoil spring seems messed up.
> So that left us with my Jonsered 2152 with an 18" bar and my brother's Husky 435 with a 16 inch bar. Not the best options on a trunk that was probably 26-28 inches; but you go to war with the army you have....
> 
> My jonny red on the trunk gives you an idea of what I was facing with a shorter-than-desired bar, especially the piece my brother is walking by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had looked at this tree yesterday and knew I was going to need a bigger trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same tree and this is after we had already put some in the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two small saws gave 110% and never slowed down, so while it took more cuts than I had initially planned, we got a pretty big haul, including some you can't see in my truck and the bed of my brother's truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still more of this tree left, and a bunch of ash to go. Getting down to crunch time, the new owner closes on the house Friday, but he's told me I can continue to clean up for the next little while.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



There does seem to be a bit of Magic Pudding about that house lot (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Pudding). Based on your first drive-by pics, it looked like one of your trailer loads would do it but no matter how much to take out, it seems to grow back. Carry on, scrounger!


----------



## farmer steve

NormP said:


> I don't know much about making good lumber, but I looked at it before we started cutting; the longest piece was probably 5-6 feet at best and all of the bigger pieces were cracked in the middle anyway. The smaller ones weren't very straight. I will probably advertise it on craigslist for barbecue wood though. And if it doesn't sell, it's free heat, like you said.


great smelling wood when burnt Norm. i have a few customers that always ask for some cherry. wait till closer to the holidays in the fall and advertise it as "holiday" wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> There does seem to be a bit of Magic Pudding about that house lot (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Pudding). Based on your first drive-by pics, it looked like one of your trailer loads would do it but no matter how much to take out, it seems to grow back. Carry on, scrounger!


I love it when cigarettes multiply in my pocket


----------



## tpence2177

Got to do a little storm clean up today. Had a pine leaning over yesterday that I didn't know was rotten. It was in falling distance from our drive way. Couldn't really get it to go how I wanted it to so I dropped the sweet gum that it was leaning on as well. That's the most I've ran my echo cs-590. Really impressed with it and it's a lot happier now that I pulled the limiters. No big trees but was definitely fun to do some cutting.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

Check that 372 for an air leak, and Cherry is a favorite of the guys who make wood fire pizza.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

Local scrounge today - meaning about 10m from my house. I took down a big dead rogue wattle that had grown in a spot it wasn't meant to and had a big lean on it. Part of it had already fallen over and the rest wasn't looking too good. Wattle usually starts to rot after it dies. I was starting to worry about it falling over unexpectedly and taking me out when mowing or one of the kids when they are tearing around. I took a pic before I dropped it but it came out a bit dark...still you get the idea. I might have a better shot somewhere. 




The 460 took it down.




There was a big mess down the other end.




Dry wattle is very brittle so after trimming the small stuff off the branches and stomping around on it for a bit, I was able to rake it into a rough pile.




There's also a small pile of wattle rounds and poles. I'd rather burn the local eucalypts rather than wattle so this stuff can be used for Cowgirl's bonfire in May. 




I'll clean up the other part that was trying to grow horizontally and broke a couple of feet up another day.


----------



## ghosta

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> Local scrounge today - meaning about 10m from my house. I took down a big dead rogue wattle that had grown in a spot it wasn't meant to and had a big lean on it. Part of it had already fallen over and the rest wasn't looking too good. Wattle usually starts to rot after it dies. I was starting to worry about it falling over unexpectedly and taking me out when mowing or one of the kids when they are tearing around. I took a pic before I dropped it but it came out a bit dark...still you get the idea. I might have a better shot somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 567375
> 
> 
> The 460 took it down.
> 
> View attachment 567376
> 
> 
> There was a big mess down the other end.
> 
> View attachment 567377
> 
> 
> Dry wattle is very brittle so after trimming the small stuff off the branches and stomping around on it for a bit, I was able to rake it into a rough pile.
> 
> View attachment 567378
> 
> 
> There's also a small pile of wattle rounds and poles. I'd rather burn the local eucalypts rather than wattle so this stuff can be used for Cowgirl's bonfire in May.
> 
> View attachment 567379
> 
> 
> I'll clean up the other part that was trying to grow horizontally and broke a couple of feet up another day.


Dont waste it on a bonfire, save it for occasions you want coals hours after gum wood has burnt away and gone out!


----------



## Cowboy254

ghosta said:


> Dont waste it on a bonfire, save it for occasions you want coals hours after gum wood has burnt away and gone out!



I was wondering what you'd think when I was typing that. This stuff is not as good (silver wattle). I have burned some of it and carefully compared putting similar sized pieces of wattle vs candlebark, wattle vs peppermint and wattle vs blue gum in the heater at the same time and it has always come off second best, and produces the most ash. It does coal up ok but it's just not as dense as the other species and doesn't last. I haven't tried black wattle and it is reputed to be a little better than silver but we don't have it locally.

Besides, this particular one is a bit soft in the middle in the lower section of the trunk so it's not much good anyway. All the little branch bits are great kindling though and I have a limitless supply.


----------



## NormP

Cowboy254 said:


> There does seem to be a bit of Magic Pudding about that house lot (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Pudding). Based on your first drive-by pics, it looked like one of your trailer loads would do it but no matter how much to take out, it seems to grow back. Carry on, scrounger!


Definitely been a good scrounge for me, my friend from down under. I wrapped it up today. There was still a decent amount of wood left, but I got almost all the good ash, and everything but a few cherry rounds.




These last few pieces were solid, felt like they were filled with lead.





Left hackberry and some cherry on the ground for the new owner to give to someone else, no need for me to be stingy, I've got a line on several other scrounge probabilities. A good load or two here for the next guy:









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Looks good Norm, how many cords in total did you get from that haul?


----------



## svk

Heading up to the cabin tomorrow through Tuesday (FINALLY!!!).

The snow is too deep to get at my previously cut rounds but I have a couple of saws and chains to test so I'll have some fun regardless.


----------



## tpence2177

Now that I finally got to run my saws for the first time in a while I'm wanting to find some more stuff to cut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NormP

svk said:


> Looks good Norm, how many cords in total did you get from that haul?



It's hard to say, with work and family stuff we've only been able to split maybe a quarter of it so far, and I'm not good at guesstimating based on a pile of unsplit wood. I'll go out on a limb and say 4-5 cords. Just a guess. There were a few loads I forgot to take pictures of, but they were all roughly the same size.

It was in the 70s here today, so way too warm for a fire in the fireplace tonight. I went out back and threw a couple pieces of that cherry in the firepit and sat out there a couple hours sipping some of my state's finest legal product.


----------



## Picaso

Picaso said:


> Well here you go - the first load Im getting from the lot: View attachment 567119
> . It's not much but it's a start.



well yesterday was supposed to be my big day scrounging this 3ac lot. showed up 7:30 cantankerous old lady met me with nothing but suspicion and accusations. I already had permission from the owner a week ago. The woodlot isnt theirs but the lot has poor access and this business has an easy level access point. long story short- got shut down. I did go ahead and cut up a 65-70' red oak that fell over root ball and all that's been sitting there suspended off the ground dead that looks like good burning. now i just have to haul it all out. will post pics of the other as i can get it out of there.


----------



## square1

Working on tbe premis it's easier to be forgiven than get permission. Please forgive me for this non scrounge, non firewood pic, but I've been dying to post.


----------



## dancan

Sure looks like a good way to haul scrounged up logs to me !


----------



## Cowboy254

square1 said:


> Working on tbe premis it's easier to be forgiven than get permission. Please forgive me for this non scrounge, non firewood pic, but I've been dying to post.
> View attachment 567771



Well that's the first non-scrounge, non-firewood post I've seen on this thread 

How did you lose four inches off your left leg? War wounds? Climbing accident?


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well that's the first non-scrounge, non-firewood post I've seen on this thread
> 
> How did you lose four inches off your left leg? War wounds? Climbing accident?


I traded my sole (pun intended) for that load of logs


----------



## svk

Loaded up a few saws this afternoon and headed to the cabin. 




I expected to have much more snow on the ground and was pleasantly surprised to see how much melting has occurred. Still some snow in the woods and low areas. 



I'm thinking I'll be able to get in to my hunting cabin although the snow is always deeper up there and much of the road is north exposure so it's the last snow to melt. Just need to decide if I want to play with saws first or head up there and hopefully cut a pickup load of wood if the snow isn't too deep.


----------



## chucker

one more day here of yard work steve and time to start thinking crappie lake .... drying up real good, even in the shaded areas with dust in every step! dry an ready for a fire season if we don't get some rain.. cant really believe I want rain ! lol 3 more cords and ready for next hardwater season? is that a shot from the patio doors at the lake cabin?


----------



## svk

I know guys are slamming the crappies up here too!

One more year of projects and then I'll get back into fishing. At least I tell myself that lol.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I know guys are slamming the crappies up here too!
> 
> One more year of projects and then I'll get back into fishing. At least I tell myself that lol.


and that's where my thoughts are of fishing....about 7 miles east of pelican!


----------



## dancan

Well , no new scrounged wood this weekend , but , I did convert some the the scrounged wood into some pesos 
Saturday afternoon I picked up a load of the small stuff that we had left on the edge of the line/road didn't even get to the pile .






Today I went to the pile 











It didn't even make a dent in the pile lol
I've got orders for 2 more loads of mixed wood 
This scrounged wood converted to beer is mighty tasty


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , no new scrounged wood this weekend , but , I did convert some the the scrounged wood into some pesos
> Saturday afternoon I picked up a load of the small stuff that we had left on the edge of the line/road didn't even get to the pile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went to the pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't even make a dent in the pile lol
> I've got orders for 2 more loads of mixed wood
> This scrounged wood converted to beer is mighty tasty


Atta boy!

Speaking of beer. I had my first apple ale in many months tonight. BOY that stuff tastes good!


----------



## Buckshot00

Ok guys. Here is what I have. A blown down ash with a black walnut in between. How would you safely proceed?


----------



## Philbert

Buckshot00 said:


> Ok guys. Here is what I have. A blown down ash with a black walnut in between. How would you safely proceed?


Always hard to go by a photo. Is the walnut leaning down on one of the ash trunks, pushing up against the other trunk, or does it look like it would stay where it is if someone photoshopped the ash out of the picture?

I would be tempted to start at the right in the photo and nibble away at the ash trunks, checking for any movement with each cut. If you can remove the lower ash trunk, you might be able to drop the walnut, then go back for the other ash. 

As always, a pole saw is your friend! Without one, I would have to recompute, and would want to see it in person.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Saturday afternoon I picked up a load of the small stuff that we had left on the edge of the line/road didn't even get to the pile .


That trailer is _screaming_ to have some type of cutting support / bench / brackets attached to its side! Maybe a drop down design?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Eat up the ash from the tips back to the trunk


----------



## svk

If you have a polesaw I'd use that. Otherwise start and the top and work your way back.


----------



## svk

Busy day. 

Started off the day running saws in the test log and nothing was going right. Figured I'd take a ride up to the hunting cabin but the snow was too deep up there to get in by truck. 

Came back and did some cookie cutting and also started thinning the balsam in the wood lot. Got maybe a 1/4 acre cut but again the snow was pretty deep in the low areas yet.


----------



## Philbert

But you got to run saws . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Partially blown down red maple but it was core rotted. 



Dropped some scraggly aspen near the driveway.



A bunch of balsam on the ground and a couple more to go.



Deer was checking up right away for any goodies.



Put the wrap handle on the 562. Looks great!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Why dont they just put wrap handles on everything?


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Partially blown down red maple but it was core rotted.
> View attachment 568158
> 
> 
> Dropped some scraggly aspen near the driveway.
> View attachment 568159
> 
> 
> A bunch of balsam on the ground and a couple more to go.
> View attachment 568161
> 
> 
> Deer was checking up right away for any goodies.
> View attachment 568162
> 
> 
> Put the wrap handle on the 562. Looks great!
> View attachment 568163


Looks-sounds like a good time. Wrap handle does look very nice on the 562.


----------



## Logger nate

Went down to the big city to take down a chinese elm for the inlaws this weekend, was leaning over irrigation pump and shed
and had some rot
went well, sure was a nice day, great to be outside running saws
wood going to wife's uncle, FIL wants maple in background by house taken down too, hopefully I can scrounge a few blocks from that one and see how hardwood burns .


----------



## LondonNeil

No photos I'm afraid, as i was in a rush to get out after, but just collected another car full of wood from my super helpful local tree service man. A few more large rings of Oak, a fair bit of cherry, some nice looking cedar, tiny bit of pear and a little ash. The pear, cedar and ash had been undercover for some time and is dry. Following in cowboy and dancan's footsteps some large ash pieces went in the front foot well and passenger seat, seat belt on of course.

My garden (yard to you gents) is now full of various piles of largely hardwood, making a good 2 cord, needing to be processed. Along with a large pile of pallets and another 2 cord already CSS, my small suburban garden is looking rather strange! Most of the new stuff will fit in my old 6'6" x 8'6" garden shed as it's CSS, but that will take a few months now, working half an hour here, half an hour there with my mighty stihl ms180, stihl pro cleaving hammer and the fiskars x27. Hopefully not too much need for the sledge and wedges....I have those bl00dy wedges!


----------



## NormP

svk said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> Speaking of beer. I had my first apple ale in many months tonight. BOY that stuff tastes good!


I like the Angry Orchard stuff, but I've been on a porter kick lately and haven't had any ale in a while.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

NormP said:


> I like the Angry Orchard stuff, but I've been on a porter kick lately and haven't had any ale in a while.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I was drinking Angry Orchard and picked up another 6 this morning. That ought to last me until Memorial day now LOL


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Why dont they just put wrap handles on everything?


I would suppose cost and it impacts the ability to flush cut stumps.

The wrap plus dual spikes only set me back $45. It's only a matter of 6 bolts to swap back to the standard handle if I ever find myself needing to do stumping and (God forbid) only have one saw with me. As the 562 is my multi purpose saw I figured it was best suited to wear the wrap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

None (or atleast most) of the trees I cut dont need flush cut.


----------



## NormP

I looked at a 562 yesterday while I was visiting the in-laws. The hardware store there sells them for the same price my local Husqvarna dealer quoted me for a 555.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

NormP said:


> I looked at a 562 yesterday while I was visiting the in-laws. The hardware store there sells them for the same price my local Husqvarna dealer quoted me for a 555.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


They are a great saw. Ported or even muffler modded they are a monster.


----------



## Trapper_Pete

svk said:


> Partially blown down red maple but it was core rotted.
> View attachment 568158
> 
> 
> Dropped some scraggly aspen near the driveway.
> View attachment 568159
> 
> 
> A bunch of balsam on the ground and a couple more to go.
> View attachment 568161
> 
> 
> Deer was checking up right away for any goodies.
> View attachment 568162
> 
> 
> Put the wrap handle on the 562. Looks great!
> View attachment 568163




looks like 2 more deer in the back of the picture

are you saying that there are downed maple that are not core rotted ? about 90% of my wood right now is down or standing dead or damaged sugar maple i can count on the first 8-10 feet being rotten in the middle if not fully hollow the stuff that is to far gone busts off when split the rest burns , and it is free wood


----------



## Philbert

Trapper_Pete said:


> . . . i can count on the first 8-10 feet being rotten in the middle . . . the stuff that is to far gone busts off when split the rest burns , and it is free wood



Hey, this thread IS titled "_Scrounging Firewood_" !!!

I'd say that scavenging the good from the rotted definitely fits in that category!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Luckily I've only come across ONE ash tree that had some core rot in it. I shoulda left it there too. It was full of carpenter ants.


----------



## Buckshot00

Philbert said:


> Always hard to go by a photo. Is the walnut leaning down on one of the ash trunks, pushing up against the other trunk, or does it look like it would stay where it is if someone photoshopped the ash out of the picture?
> 
> I would be tempted to start at the right in the photo and nibble away at the ash trunks, checking for any movement with each cut. If you can remove the lower ash trunk, you might be able to drop the walnut, then go back for the other ash.
> 
> As always, a pole saw is your friend! Without one, I would have to recompute, and would want to see it in person.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert


Walnut would stay. I'm cutting from right to left back to the trunk. Like you are saying. Thanks.


----------



## svk

Trapper_Pete said:


> looks like 2 more deer in the back of the picture
> 
> are you saying that there are downed maple that are not core rotted ? about 90% of my wood right now is down or standing dead or damaged sugar maple i can count on the first 8-10 feet being rotten in the middle if not fully hollow the stuff that is to far gone busts off when split the rest burns , and it is free wood


Just rocks in the background.

I often find blowdown red maple that is still solid. The ones that are drowned out in the understory of larger trees are always core rotted as they have been dying for sometime before they totally die though.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> No photos I'm afraid, as i was in a rush to get out after, but just collected another car full of wood from my super helpful local tree service man. A few more large rings of Oak, a fair bit of cherry, some nice looking cedar, tiny bit of pear and a little ash. The pear, cedar and ash had been undercover for some time and is dry. Following in cowboy and dancan's footsteps some large ash pieces went in the front foot well and passenger seat, seat belt on of course.



Neil, I'm going to have to ask you to load it all back up in the car, including the front seat, take a picture of it and then unload it all again . And then take another picture. 

I sense you may be developing OSD....we're so proud!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I don't know what ur talkin bout crazy aus....nobody here has OSD.


----------



## NormP

svk said:


> They are a great saw. Ported or even muffler modded they are a monster.


I would love to get one but I assumed they would be a decent amount more than a 555 since they are a pro saw. Apparently I should have shopped around before making that assumption

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> That trailer is _screaming_ to have some type of cutting support / bench / brackets attached to its side! Maybe a drop down design?
> 
> Philbert



Funny you say that , as I was trimming the longer stuff to fit so I could close the tailgate I was thinking I need one of these lol


----------



## Cody

dancan said:


> Funny you say that , as I was trimming the longer stuff to fit so I could close the tailgate I was thinking I need one of these lol




I made something similar to cut wood down to length, only out of scrap 2x's and decking. Years ago we split a lot of oak at 20-24" lengths and I needed a safe way to cut all those split rounds down to 16-18" lengths. Didn't like bending over to cut them all either, and if I back up the dump cart to it I can catch all the little left over chunks easily as well.


----------



## Cowboy254

Not a scrounge so much today, more of a storm clean-up with several wattles down or broken off.



I thought I might dust off a little fella that has been neglected for a while.




Should be good to go, with no work hours since it was last serviced (ahem, 7 years ago). I tipped out the old fuel onto a plant that I don't really like and put some new stuff in. 




It was a bit of a mess down there.




and




Well, the 310 gave me the big :****you: . Must have been a really crap servicing job (ahem, 7 years ago), I don't think I'll take it back there again. Fortunately, someone else still works.




Didn't quite finish before I had to go and pick up Cowlass from ballet (  ) but will end up with a small pile of bonfire poles and some small stuff to help get it going.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, the 310 gave me the big :****you: . Must have been a really crap servicing job (ahem, 7 years ago), I don't think I'll take it back there again. Fortunately, someone else still works.



Haha, that's funny. The site censors it's own "F U" smilie.


----------



## dancan

That rear bumper looks interesting , you have a pic of what it's attached to ?


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> That rear bumper looks interesting , you have a pic of what it's attached to ?



It's funny that you mention it. I do have photos - somewhere - but they're all prints from about 20 years ago, I don't seem to have digital pics of it in its best state. The car has a little work to be done on it to get it running again but not much, and it is pretty dusty atm. I need to get onto it, along with everything else. I did find this however...




Which is a photo I took in 2003 just as it was about to tick over 400,000 miles. My grandfather bought it - a Holden Premier - new, in 1969. It has a 186 cu inch straight 6 motor and is a three-on-the-tree manual. 

This pic below is not mine but it is very similar.


----------



## woodchip rookie

a 140mph speedo in a car with 186ci engine? Will it even get close?


----------



## NormP

It's Australia so maybe it's kilometers, which would be around 80 mph.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

nope....says "MPH" rite on the speedo


----------



## JustJeff

That's for when the road warrior puts one of those blowers on top and smokes the great humongous!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

The car is cool but tell me you don't use the ladder ?


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> a 140mph speedo in a car with 186ci engine? Will it even get close?



Not remotely, unless you drove it off a really high cliff. The car was built just around the time of the changeover to the metric system so it was still in mph. I've had it up to 80mph on a straight flat road and it was getting uncomfortably floaty and didn't feel overly safe but it would sit on 70mph on the highway (the legal limit) very nicely. With a long enough runway, it might creep up to 90mph on a good day. However, my grandfather liked just a little bit of the finer things in life and optioned the dash out of the Monaro which was a 2-door coupe version of the same car. The Monaro could be optioned with any of a 161ci six, 186ci six, dual carb 186ci six, 253ci V8, 308ci V8 or a 350ci Chev, so the speedo needed to accommodate those options, even with the brick-like aerodynamics. 

Why anyone would option a 161ci six into this is beyond me, especially if you had the go-faster racing stripes and bonnet scoops. 







Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The car is cool but tell me you don't use the ladder ?



Why, don't you like it, I made it myself! Nah, it came with the house, along with a whole lot of other useless rubbish that I haven't got around to chucking out. I need to get onto that, along with everything else.


----------



## svk

Finally had the chance to walk and blaze the property lines at my cabin, something I've never done before. The neighbors to the north recently surveyed which made that half quite easy. 

There's a couple of top dead birches towards the back line that need to be cut soon to salvage the trunks before it's too late as well as a couple big aspen (meh) that could probably come down. 

Checked out the huge white pine snag back there. If I knew it was still solid I'd find a way to fall it without ruining my neighbor's storage shed. It would make a great saw log and has drive up access. 

All in all I own a bit more land back there than I thought although the angles of the property are different than I had figured.


----------



## NormP

woodchip rookie said:


> nope....says "MPH" rite on the speedo


Ahh I see. I didn't notice that when I looked at the picture on my phone.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That car would really cruise with a 350 in it....or even a hopped up 289


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The car is cool but tell me you don't use the ladder ?


looks good from here. maybe a little duct tape and baler twine.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow, other than getting wood CSS and delivered i think I've got a the best relationship with a local tree service . I've gone from grabbing whatever happened to be surplus, which was always Leylandii or another pine/fir, to getting oak, pear and ash set aside for me to.......I just got a text to say tomorrow he is felling a false acacia. I'm assuming he means Robinia pseudoacacia aka black locust! Never burnt that, nor know anyone here that has. It's not a common tree here but is grown in public parks as an ornamental tree. I only know what one looks like after seeing one labeled in a nearby park. So.....Do i bother to drive over and collect it? It will be ringed trunk and large branch material apparently. Think I've read a few times you guys rate it.


----------



## MustangMike

It will be one of the hardest, most rot resistant, and best burning wood you have ever seen.

If you need any fence posts, etc, this is the stuff to use. It does not last forever, but it generally last about one day longer than stone!

I just feel sorry for ya that you don't get to run the saw!!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Sounds almost as long lasting as our native English Oak then.

I'm quite happy I'll only get to run the saw in a few branches, a stihl ms180 with safety chain may struggle in big stuff to be honest! Cross your fingers for straight grain.... It's me and the x27, no hydraulic assistant here 

He has confirmed Robinia, and says it's half dead standing too. How long to season? I'd normally season oak 3 years in our climate. 2018/19 pile for this?


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Sounds almost as long lasting as our native English Oak then.
> 
> I'm quite happy I'll only get to run the saw in a few branches, a stihl ms180 with safety chain may struggle in big stuff to be honest! Cross your fingers for straight grain.... It's me and the x27, no hydraulic assistant here
> 
> He has confirmed Robinia, and says it's half dead standing too. How long to season? I'd normally season oak 3 years in our climate. 2018/19 pile for this?


sounds like a good score.Neil. if it is black locust it's great stuff. get all you can. my 85 year old father cuts lots of it with his MS 180. here's one i just cut a few weeks ago dead standing and ready to burn.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Sounds almost as long lasting as our native English Oak then.
> 
> I'm quite happy I'll only get to run the saw in a few branches, a stihl ms180 with safety chain may struggle in big stuff to be honest! Cross your fingers for straight grain.... It's me and the x27, no hydraulic assistant here
> 
> He has confirmed Robinia, and says it's half dead standing too. How long to season? I'd normally season oak 3 years in our climate. 2018/19 pile for this?


Get a full chisel chain. That little saw may surprise you


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops,

Wandered out to the farm yesterday. Twas a nice sunny morning. I filled the trailer with small blue gum splits and stacked them in the wood shed for the Lady Farmer. Then I still had a fair bit to do on the downed peppermint.




The 460 is loving peppermints at the moment. By the time I had cut enough to fill the trailer again, I was down to just the largest of the trunks after what was a three way fork. 




I then went back over to the blue gum and split a few rounds more blue gum in the time that I had left, which was slow going, as usual. Loaded up serenity shot.




The lower section of the blue gum trunk is not completely dry so I was making skinny splits then stacking them up to help them dry a bit more.


----------



## Picaso

red maple scrounge on the way home. still another truckload left. it was cut last fall into firewood lengths. I waited for someone to get it but when they didn't get it by now i decided to push. I went to the property owner and they were glad to be rid of it.


----------



## Picaso

also started clearing up oak limbs on that 3ac property. Long way to go but if I play my cards right I'll get many cords out of here. Several oaks down and dead. Multiple locust down. Some beech. some maple but only soft so im getting the other first.


----------



## Picaso

MustangMike said:


> It will be one of the hardest, most rot resistant, and best burning wood you have ever seen.
> 
> If you need any fence posts, etc, this is the stuff to use. It does not last forever, but it generally last about one day longer than stone!
> 
> I just feel sorry for ya that you don't get to run the saw!!!!



ive had the chance to cut on some big black locust trees and im hooked on it. i am making our dinner table out of one all by hand (except the chainsaw mill). The entire tabletop was cut from just one lobe of this tree. the lobe was 16" wide. The tree was 34 dbh.


----------



## James Miller

been getting some of the wood from the log pile split up and out of the way as the developer is clearing another 20' into the woods so there will be another pile soon. Walnut in the front Ash in the background.


----------



## svk

@Picaso you are quite the artist! I am assuming theses boards will need to be dried for some time first but please keep us updated on your table progress!


----------



## Picaso

svk said:


> @Picaso you are quite the artist! I am assuming theses boards will need to be dried for some time first but please keep us updated on your table progress!



The tabletop was not so much the issue with drying.. it was the solid 5" x 5" locust legs! Since then I cut them down to 4" x 4". Try ripping down legs like that with your handsaws boys.. it's a test of will (and sharpness!)


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> ive had the chance to cut on some big black locust trees and im hooked on it. i am making our dinner table out of one all by hand (except the chainsaw mill). The entire tabletop was cut from just one lobe of this tree. the lobe was 16" wide. The tree was 34 dbh. View attachment 569109
> View attachment 569110
> View attachment 569111


That's awesome, nice locust .
That's a huge locust tree, do you get a lot that size down there.
Also please return my wheel chock .

After talking with a few scrounging wood thread "members" this week I figured I was overdue for a stop in here.
I hope everyone is doing great. I'll post a few pictures later.
Have a good day guys.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @Picaso you are quite the artist! I am assuming theses boards will need to be dried for some time first but please keep us updated on your table progress!


What's up Steve.
Locust is pretty heavy wood, but has a low water content and dries quite fast.
Did you get that saw sold yet, very tempting , must resist .


----------



## NGaMountains

Well, I don't have as much scrounging experience as many of youse guys, but this was a new one on me. Spring has sprung down here in Georgia, with afternoon temps in the 80s the last two days and a fair bit of rain sprinkled in here and there, so things are leafing out quickly. Today walking by the wood stacks, this willow round I hadn't yet split that came from a storm damaged tree I took down about four months ago on my property caught my eye. It has sprouted limbs, and now has leaves growing off those limbs. I guess it's not dry enough to burn yet...


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 569112
> been getting some of the wood from the log pile split up and out of the way as the developer is clearing another 20' into the woods so there will be another pile soon. Walnut in the front Ash in the background.



Beautiful straight grain on that walnut, must be fun splitting. I like the sharp delineation of the heartwood and sapwood as well.


----------



## chucker

not the best quality here but free is free! 5 nice loads of mixed popple, pine and a little white birch. total cost for retrieving it was 6 gallons of gas at 2.29 a gal. and my priceless time. 8 miles away 16 for a round trip and enough to keep the frost of the wood stove this winter.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's up Steve.
> Locust is pretty heavy wood, but has a low water content and dries quite fast.
> Did you get that saw sold yet, very tempting , must resist .


Saw sold last night. I was playing basketball in a men's league and when I got back home I had messsages from two guys just minutes apart wanting it. 

Now that I watch the video again I regret selling it lol. 

Need to remind myself I have six saws on the bench plus two more local ones I want to buy.


----------



## chucker

! steve you are addicted for sure ... ? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> not the best quality here but free is free! 5 nice loads of mixed popple, pine and a little white birch. total cost for retrieving it was 6 gallons of gas at 2.29 a gal. and my priceless time. 8 miles away 16 for a round trip and enough to keep the frost of the wood stove this winter.View attachment 569209
> View attachment 569210
> View attachment 569211


Atta boy. Exterminate that damn aspen that keeps cluttering up our woods lol.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Atta boy. Exterminate that damn aspen that keeps cluttering up our woods lol.


best part of it is I didn't even start my saw. it was from last years storm and no one wanted it ? so its as good as gold for free to me!


----------



## 95custmz

Well, another ash tree bites the dust. I was out the other day and noticed the wind had taken down this ash across the creek. The only part that sucked was putting on the waders and retrieving the wood.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> best part of it is I didn't even start my saw. it was from last years storm and no one wanted it ? so its as good as gold for free to me!


Heck yeah. Nearly pure profit on that!

I notice Steve and Joy must have split up that last tree I didn't get last year. Not that I really needed more aspen anyhow lol.


----------



## chucker

that's the hole point of scrounging.. free quality makes profit. ?? now what to do with all the free one dollar bill's? lol


----------



## Whitbread

Found a nice little area today of rock hard standing dead maple and oak all 2.5-8" diameter so no splitting needed. 

Helper air bags are a godsend in the ranger!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Are the tires atleast a "D" load?


----------



## Whitbread

Sidewall says 2032lbs at 35psi. Truck weighs 4100 with me, dog, and full tank of fuel. I would need to put ~2000lbs in the bed to get anywhere near the rated load capacity. Unless I'm hauling lead ingots, a ranger bed isn't big enough to fit ~2klbs of wood


----------



## Cowboy254

NGaMountains said:


> Well, I don't have as much scrounging experience as many of youse guys, but this was a new one on me. Spring has sprung down here in Georgia, with afternoon temps in the 80s the last two days and a fair bit of rain sprinkled in here and there, so things are leafing out quickly. Today walking by the wood stacks, this willow round I hadn't yet split that came from a storm damaged tree I took down about four months ago on my property caught my eye. It has sprouted limbs, and now has leaves growing off those limbs. I guess it's not dry enough to burn yet...



I had the same thing happen when I cut some green blue gum back in May and then in September, pieces started growing.




I planted one piece to see if it would grow a new tree then accidentally mowed it and that was the end of that. These guys in the shed tried but couldn't take root in the concrete floor of the woodshed. Quitters.




After one summer in the shed, they're all dry and clanky and ready to burn. They were all small branch pieces and I split them all, even the 2 inch bits. The woodshed has ironstone coloured corrugated iron walls and you can feel the heat radiating inside even on a cool day like today. I'm taking this load down to my brother in Melbourne. He likes the small stuff and burns it one piece at a time with the air intake down low and the fan on. I'd hate to see what his flue looks like. At least all the stuff I give him is bone dry so it won't be quite as bad.


----------



## square1

Whitbread said:


> a ranger bed isn't big enough to fit ~2klbs of wood


Sure it is! You just gotta stack it higher


----------



## Whitbread

square1 said:


> Sure it is! You just gotta stack it higher


Bahahaha, alright, you got me there. I could build sides and stack it sky high. I'm purposely not going to so the temptation/possibility is never there


----------



## Picaso

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, nice locust .
> That's a huge locust tree, do you get a lot that size down there.
> Also please return my wheel chock .
> 
> After talking with a few scrounging wood thread "members" this week I figured I was overdue for a stop in here.
> I hope everyone is doing great. I'll post a few pictures later.
> Have a good day guys.



Hey sorry about that- where do I need to send your chock?  

Sometimes they get big but normally I see 20" dbh or smaller forest trees w tight growth rings- they normally die out. This one had a rotton branch 20' up but was healthy all the way down from there to the butt.

This locust was not scrounged because everybody thought it had poison ivy all over it. Turned out to be virginia creeper - mostly (scratch).


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> Hey sorry about that- where do I need to send your chock?
> 
> Sometimes they get big but normally I see 20" dbh or smaller forest trees w tight growth rings- they normally die out. This one had a rotton branch 20' up but was healthy all the way down from there to the butt.
> 
> This locust was not scrounged because everybody thought it had poison ivy all over it. Turned out to be virginia creeper - mostly (scratch).


Please send it to 49331 USPS, put on the box the guy who ships all the saws AKA Brett, it will get to me LOL.
Same here, I just pushed one over last weekend in the area I am clearing for a pole barn that was about 85' and 14-15.
I like my locust, and don't give it up as most all of it I have gotten comes from my property. I was pulling some wood out of my big pile of splits to fill a bin and found some locust in there, straight into the house it went lol.


----------



## chipper1

Whitbread said:


> Bahahaha, alright, you got me there. I could build sides and stack it sky high. I'm purposely not going to so the temptation/possibility is never there


Howdy neighbor.
Bring that bad little ranger down here and well get it loaded with a couple green red oak logs and have it over 2k .
Nice load by the way .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Saw sold last night. I was playing basketball in a men's league and when I got back home I had messsages from two guys just minutes apart wanting it.
> 
> Now that I watch the video again I regret selling it lol.
> 
> Need to remind myself I have six saws on the bench plus two more local ones I want to buy.


Glad you got it sold Steve.
Told you you'd want it back, but I'm not sure that video would have made me want it back.


----------



## svk

Sold the 241 last night. Need to order up my XL-103 parts and get that guy rolling soon.

It actually feels good to rehome a few saws that I truthfully wasn't going to use much. Now I won't feel bad dropping coin on a few models that I really want to add to the collection.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sold the 241 last night. Need to order up my XL-103 parts and get that guy rolling soon.
> 
> It actually feels good to rehome a few saws that I truthfully wasn't going to use much. Now I won't feel bad dropping coin on a few models that I really want to add to the collection.


It does feel good to sell a couple to replace them with a few.
Glad you got them sold.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Whitbread said:


> Found a nice little area today of rock hard standing dead maple and oak all 2.5-8" diameter so no splitting needed.
> 
> Helper air bags are a godsend in the ranger!


I have a regular cab ranger. It routinely hauls more than a ton with side boards. Went to the wrecking yard and bought another set of ranger springs then took the overloads and main leaf off. With those doubled to the original it acts bullet proof until the rear end lets go. Thanks


----------



## woodchip rookie

At that point tires would seriously be a concern. I think you can get atleast D loads for 15" rims?


----------



## chipper1

Ted Jenkins said:


> I have a regular cab ranger. It routinely hauls more than a ton with side boards. Went to the wrecking yard and bought another set of ranger springs then took the overloads and main leaf off. With those doubled to the original it acts bullet proof until the rear end lets go. Thanks


My BIL up in Greenville has one, that thing has hauled a lot of firewood. When I first saw your picture I did a double take as I thought he was on here now lol.
I used to build a lot of s10's with v8's and the rear ends were the weak link. When one would go I'd buy one with a blown motor or trans and then part it out, right before I was going to scrap it I'd pull the rear end and swap it out.


woodchip rookie said:


> At that point tires would seriously be a concern. I think you can get atleast D loads for 15" rims?


Your correct, I've got some on my trailer.
I used the Japanese racing jack to install them.


----------



## dancan

Now that I've got the powerline corridor cut I'm back in scrounge mode for the next fix of wood lol
Well , not really , since I knew this property pretty well I knew where there were a couple of nice leaning spruce so I had asked the landowner if I could have them , no problem he said 
They're well hidden in there .






But easy to see as you get closer .









And 




2 nice spruce about 16" at the butt .
I ended up with 2 maple , 2 spruce and 2 fir 








It was a good couple of hours this afternoon


----------



## woodchip rookie

Japanese. Racing jack.

Thats funny.


----------



## Wowzer

Got out today and cut up some tops. ash, thinking maple some Elm. And one at the bottom looks like cherry no?

This is just the front 50 with I'm thinking probably 50-75 trees dropped around the sides into the field the some in the back they put some in the river bed.


----------



## cantoo

Auction sale today and a new Stihl 170 without the case sold for over $300 before buyers premium and taxes. Guess this should be in then WTF thread.
Bought some stuff but only wood thing was I bought another bucket truck bucket, sooner or later I will just buy the whole truck. I bought a20x20 party tent to put firewood in but my wife has already claimed it for parties, knew I should have bought them both. I'll likely fill it with my wood crates next fall anyway.


----------



## dancan

I like that tent !
Here's a short pulldown video .


----------



## chucker

cantoo said:


> Auction sale today and a new Stihl 170 without the case sold for over $300 before buyers premium and taxes. Guess this should be in then WTF thread.
> Bought some stuff but only wood thing was I bought another bucket truck bucket, sooner or later I will just buy the whole truck. I bought a20x20 party tent to put firewood in but my wife has already claimed it for parties, knew I should have bought them both. I'll likely fill it with my wood crates next fall anyway.
> View attachment 569746


LOL shame on you ! you should have told the wife it was cheap because it was a "meth-shed" .... a shed to use to your "wood storage-meth-od", sure she wood not have claimed it! LOL


----------



## svk

No scrounging but got to run a nice 262 and a ported 036. Beautiful day here.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> No scrounging but got to run a nice 262 and a ported 036. Beautiful day here.


TIME FOR A SUN BURN TAN, splitting oak , spreading black dirt around the snow plow scrapes and a new boarder around the wifes flower bed tomorrow.... nice temps sure does make for a fishing trip wanna be? lol


----------



## Philbert

Wowzer said:


> Got out today and cut up some tops. ash, thinking maple some Elm.


Well, that could keep a guy busy for some time!

Philbert


----------



## Wowzer

Philbert said:


> Well, that could keep a guy busy for some time!
> 
> Philbert



This is only scratching the surface the back 50 bush got 200 plus trees pulled out


----------



## cantoo

Wowser, that is cherry in your pics. Lots of good looking wood there and it's finally drying up too. You better get to work cause they are going to be itchy to get working up that field soon. My buddy is hauling logs from Auburn and dumping it at my place, he hasn't got enough room at his place and he won't be able to get to the bush once they get crops in so he's hauling logs as fast as he can. He got some nice loads home today and I wasted the day at an auction. When I was young we used to ride our dirt bikes down Halls Hills and there was a black cherry tree that we always stopped at, I'm betting it's not far from the trees you are cutting. It was just south of the pond that is right near the road. My brother and a bunch of his friends hit a tree at the top of the same hill. I'm sure that George remembers the accident, there was 8 local kids in the pick up truck. It was the day before my wedding in July of 1983.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowser, that is cherry in your pics. Lots of good looking wood there and it's finally drying up too. You better get to work cause they are going to be itchy to get working up that field soon. My buddy is hauling logs from Auburn and dumping it at my place, he hasn't got enough room at his place and he won't be able to get to the bush once they get crops in so he's hauling logs as fast as he can. He got some nice loads home today and I wasted the day at an auction. When I was young we used to ride our dirt bikes down Halls Hills and there was a black cherry tree that we always stopped at, I'm betting it's not far from the trees you are cutting. It was just south of the pond that is right near the road. My brother and a bunch of his friends hit a tree at the top of the same hill. I'm sure that George remembers the accident, there was 8 local kids in the pick up truck. It was the day before my wedding in July of 1983.



Yeah that's the field we are in cutting with the pond. What's your buddy hauling the logs with truck and dump trailer? 
She's quite the road I went to leave the field one time and some guy came down there doing probably a good 80 km. Good thing I waited a bit to leave


----------



## cantoo

Green chev and a blue dump trailer. He's legal so he'll be hauling down the Dungannon Road and turning onto Zion to my place. Nobody takes Halls Hills unless they are awake.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Green chev and a blue dump trailer. He's legal so he'll be hauling down the Dungannon Road and turning onto Zion to my place. Nobody takes Halls Hills unless they are awake.



You guys get a lot of MTO traffic that way?

Yeah no doubt I couldn't imagine trying to get a combine down there or a decent size planter.


----------



## cantoo

They are around once in awhile but usually don't bother personal trucks and trailers. I've been wheeled several times in my lettered truck and gotten off lucky a few times. MTO has been pretty steady working the Wingham corner for trailers since last fall. Anything with a name on it is getting pulled and gone over by a mechanic and getting tickets. Personal guys are getting pulled over if they look sketchy but few are getting ticketed and a few are taking the trailers off the road if they look real bad.


----------



## svk

Starting to see lots of free wood ads near my house. Usually cottonwood or Siberian elm though. 

Hoping this last heat wave busts up the snow at the cabin so I can finally resume my work from last fall.


----------



## MustangMike

Was generally a mild winter, but now April here and 30s both days! A guess it's good, I'm too busy to do anything outside any way!


----------



## dancan

I'm ready for 30 days of 30's , plenty of spruce in the rack yet lol


----------



## svk

Dan, your images aren't working again.


----------



## dancan

ffs


----------



## dancan

Rabbit smarties by the tractor tire work ?


----------



## dancan

Scrounged spruce .


----------



## svk

Yup I see those


----------



## svk

Heading out later this morning over into Wisconsin to deliver some saw stuff and visit a fellow AS member. Hope the rain holds off!


----------



## LondonNeil

ive not lit my stove tonight. first time since i installed it. odd, although nice not to be feeding it. small stoves and softwood mean a lot of tending!


----------



## dancan

I haven't lit mine since late September , it's been a continuous burn since lol
Anyone need a box of matches , only missing one .


----------



## LondonNeil

Somehow I knew you'd say that!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I havent had a hot stove for a month. Not worth lighting it and burning for one day. 30 70 30 70 30 70.....ah Ohio.....


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I havent had a hot stove for a month. Not worth lighting it and burning for one day. 30 70 30 70 30 70.....ah Ohio.....



I wish I could say that ...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea the last 2 winters have been...well...not winter. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## JustJeff

I've been having small fires in the evening still. I'll keep doing it as long as I have to, to keep the propane man away.


----------



## Jeffkrib

So just curious are you guys from up in the far north over the cold and wet yet?
I love the idea of a long wood burning season but don't like the thought of wet, mud and slush for 6 solid months.
Over my end of the world haven't worn a jumper or long pants for 6 months now.


----------



## dancan

Spring is just around the corner lol


Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## cheeves

dancan said:


> I haven't lit mine since late September , it's been a continuous burn since lol
> Anyone need a box of matches , only missing one .


Same here!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Its gonna be wet here for a while. It normally doesnt straiten up till June.


----------



## svk

Our spring sometimes arrives in March and other times it's early May. 

It's tough trucking through the woods till mid June at least. By July you can often drive a car where a 4wd truck had trouble going two months earlier.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and by then the brush is so thick its tough getting to the trees


----------



## svk

Brush is always thick around here lol


----------



## farmer steve

cheeves said:


> Same here!


you lost?


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> you lost?



You're only lost if you had a destination


----------



## muddstopper

76f here yesterday. Told the wife I was going to take the wood out of the basement and put it back on the stacks. Today, pouring rain, thunder boomers and storms. Weatherman calling for snow this weekend. Might have to leave the wood in the basement just a few more days.


----------



## dancan

I was talking to a customer today , he's from Newfoundland , he was telling me about 1 June as he came back to the wharf from lobstah fishing , his buddies came over to pick him up on sleds .
They just got about 3' of snow and 60 mph winds yesterday/today .


----------



## dancan

Local ad(Not mine) for a chainsaw mill , I just want to point out the pile of spruce firewood ....


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Local ad(Not mine) for a chainsaw mill , I just want to point out the pile of spruce firewood ....


i saw that. i knew it was soft wood with that saw on the mill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

what is this?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had to post the pics from my fone but now I can type on a real computer and describe stuff. This wood was a craigslist scrounge that turned out good. Full truckload. But half the pile was buried in the mud when I got there. It has a papery layer of bark under the outside layer and the wood is really white. Not pine. Not ash. Not walnut. The space in between the rings in some places is pretty big. Like half inch. That, and the dry pieces I have are lighter than ash so I'm guessing a softwood but not conifer and not silver maple. The side/bark pic has 2 different kinds of wood in the pic. The bottom log is not the one. Its the top 2 logs. The log in the middle has some bark left on it and the top log is the same wood with no bark. The end grain pic is of the same middle log. Its really hard to split. Granted its damp but even the dryer pieces are almost impossible and its strait grain...oh yea....and the inside smells like strait cat piss. But its not oak.


----------



## 95custmz

Probably American Elm or as some would call, "Piss Elm". It's hard to split and when and if you do get it to split, it should be stringy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Its kinda stringy but its been dead a long time. I figured it was so tough cuz it was so damp. Is American elm a hard/good wood? The pieces I have that are semi-dry are pretty light compared to all the ash I have.


----------



## 95custmz

It's a hardwood. It'll burn for a long time in your pit or fireplace.


----------



## cantoo

I cut by myself and am usually very careful however once in awhile you just keep your head down and in the work. I stop fairly often and set the saw down and just walk around the area that I'm cutting in just to see what's up. Yesterday was one of those days, things just weren't going right and I was getting ahead of myself. I'm starting in a new section of the bush and it is covered in rotten, standing, half falling, leaning, half alive, woodpecker eaten or crappy Poplar and is a mess to say the least. It's so thick and so many down trees that I can't even drive thru it with my tractor and cab to knock over the dead stuff 1st so I've been walking in and cutting down leaners, cutting laying stuff into lengths and cutting the branches off the cedars that are down. Trying to make it a little safer to get in and get the ash. Was cutting for a couple of tanks and realized I had gotten a little off my "trail" and happened to look up to see this beauty. Pic1&2 is the mess. Pic3 is what I hope to have this section look like soon. Pic4 is the nasty break up about 35'. Pic5 is a close up. It was just sitting there lightly stuck in another tree, only took a light tap with the tractor forks to make it come crashing down 4' from the base. I think I'm just going to go in and drop every single poplar before I even trim or haul anything out, just too dangerous with them standing. Make sure to keep looking up fellas. And just to put a smile on everyone's face I again buried the log trailer on the way out of the bush. I'm taking the hitch off the tractor until summer so it doesn't happen again. damn mud.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> I cut by myself and am usually very careful however once in awhile you just keep your head down and in the work. I stop fairly often and set the saw down and just walk around the area that I'm cutting in just to see what's up. Yesterday was one of those days, things just weren't going right and I was getting ahead of myself. I'm starting in a new section of the bush and it is covered in rotten, standing, half falling, leaning, half alive, woodpecker eaten or crappy Poplar and is a mess to say the least. It's so thick and so many down trees that I can't even drive thru it with my tractor and cab to knock over the dead stuff 1st so I've been walking in and cutting down leaners, cutting laying stuff into lengths and cutting the branches off the cedars that are down. Trying to make it a little safer to get in and get the ash. Was cutting for a couple of tanks and realized I had gotten a little off my "trail" and happened to look up to see this beauty. Pic1&2 is the mess. Pic3 is what I hope to have this section look like soon. Pic4 is the nasty break up about 35'. Pic5 is a close up. It was just sitting there lightly stuck in another tree, only took a light tap with the tractor forks to make it come crashing down 4' from the base. I think I'm just going to go in and drop every single poplar before I even trim or haul anything out, just too dangerous with them standing. Make sure to keep looking up fellas. And just to put a smile on everyone's face I again buried the log trailer on the way out of the bush. I'm taking the hitch off the tractor until summer so it doesn't happen again. damn mud.
> View attachment 570341
> View attachment 570342
> View attachment 570343
> View attachment 570344
> View attachment 570345




you sure have alot of work ahead of you. how many acres of Bush is there in total there. the cleared patches how long did it take you a year or 2 or?

do you get back there much in the summer or do you have to wait till crops come off, and then saw and drag them out?


----------



## Trapper_Pete

Jeffkrib said:


> So just curious are you guys from up in the far north over the cold and wet yet?
> I love the idea of a long wood burning season but don't like the thought of wet, mud and slush for 6 solid months.
> Over my end of the world haven't worn a jumper or long pants for 6 months now.


You think of cold weather in Southern terms. There is no mud or slush or wet when it's cold. It is all dry and frozen. The ground is frozen deep 2-4 feet down. You can park a fleet of tractor trailers on the lake. This year was warm frost came out of the ground weeks early there was never any decent ice. Almost no ice fishing.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> View attachment 570299
> View attachment 570300
> what is this?


Boy that's not like anything I've ever cut.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Pic1&2 is the mess. Pic3 is what I hope to have this section look like soon. Pic4 is the nasty break up about 35'. Pic5 is a close up. It was just sitting there lightly stuck in another tree, only took a light tap with the tractor forks to make it come crashing down 4' from the base.



That's why G-d invented fire - to clean up messes like that . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I cut by myself and am usually very careful however once in awhile you just keep your head down and in the work. I stop fairly often and set the saw down and just walk around the area that I'm cutting in just to see what's up. Yesterday was one of those days, things just weren't going right and I was getting ahead of myself. I'm starting in a new section of the bush and it is covered in rotten, standing, half falling, leaning, half alive, woodpecker eaten or crappy Poplar and is a mess to say the least. It's so thick and so many down trees that I can't even drive thru it with my tractor and cab to knock over the dead stuff 1st so I've been walking in and cutting down leaners, cutting laying stuff into lengths and cutting the branches off the cedars that are down. Trying to make it a little safer to get in and get the ash. Was cutting for a couple of tanks and realized I had gotten a little off my "trail" and happened to look up to see this beauty. Pic1&2 is the mess. Pic3 is what I hope to have this section look like soon. Pic4 is the nasty break up about 35'. Pic5 is a close up. It was just sitting there lightly stuck in another tree, only took a light tap with the tractor forks to make it come crashing down 4' from the base. I think I'm just going to go in and drop every single poplar before I even trim or haul anything out, just too dangerous with them standing. Make sure to keep looking up fellas. And just to put a smile on everyone's face I again buried the log trailer on the way out of the bush. I'm taking the hitch off the tractor until summer so it doesn't happen again. damn mud.
> View attachment 570341
> View attachment 570342
> View attachment 570343
> View attachment 570344
> View attachment 570345


Looks like your aspen has hypoxylon canker with the black "rust" and the trunk breaking at infection area. The only way to get rid of that crap is to cut down the whole stand.


----------



## Cowboy254

I haven't scrounged for 6 days, I was starting to get the withdrawal shakes. I didn't have a lot of time after work and now that daylight savings has finished it is now too dark to scrounge by 6pm. However, I did get out and have a crack at afternoon scrounging. I've been picking up bits and pieces of dry stuff for the Lady Farmer, here were a few nice dry peppermint bits for her.




Won't take her long to burn through that but it all helps. Then onto a neighbouring peppermint.




I cut what I thought was a trailer load but when I loaded it up found that I was a few pieces short. I quickly cut a few more bits and while I was taking off a couple of branch stubs one touched the chain as it fell and knocked it off the bar. The chain then hit my leg. Check the damage.




Moral of the story, always wear your PPE, even when you're just going to do a little bit. Good old Kevlar pants. Alternatively, you could try not to hit body parts with moving chains.

Anyway, I ended up with a nice load.




It was a lovely evening, nice sunshine and about 21 degrees. Mt Cowboy is coming along too, this is load 28 since winter, of which about 22 would be in the pile and stacks behind it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

All I see is a hairy leg? And a massive pile of wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> All I see is a hairy leg? And a massive pile of wood.


Sounds like a party I don't wanna be at.


----------



## Picaso

I guess persistence has paid off - Ive been scrounging tops and limbs on this property and after being there often and keeping to my word I was given the ok to cut into this pile also. just about everything is already cut to at mostly oak - all ready to meet my faithful orange companion.


----------



## Picaso

somewhere in there it was supposed to say cut to at least 10' lengths but I guess I not mart enough to get it right the first time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> All I see is a hairy leg? And a massive pile of wood.



Correct. The chain hit my chainsaw pants and bounced off, saved me a few stitches no doubt. I have one more month of farm scrounging left then its all over, gotta scrounge hard and scrounge often.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Get it while you can get it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Picaso said:


> I guess persistence has paid off - Ive been scrounging tops and limbs on this property and after being there often and keeping to my word I was given the ok to cut into this pile also. just about everything is already cut to at mostly oak - all ready to meet my faithful orange companion.View attachment 570413



Wow, that's a great score. Make sure you post lots of pics for @dancan


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, I've been working on different parts of the bush for 3 years now. I just finished a cedar section of about 3 acres and it took 2 years to clean up, all that is left is the big ash trees and the good cedar. This here section is really messy poplar is about 250' wide and about 750' long. Normally it is so wet you can only get there in the winter and middle of summer. 2 years ago I cut 100's of poplar down and hauled them all home to burn. Then I spent a year cutting smaller and crooked ash. Now I'm back in this mess because in the last 2 years tons of poplar have blown over from wind and rot and it looks like heck. We have 4 wheeler trails thru this section and it just isn't safe to ride thru there anymore. If I don't hurry the poplar will rot and be worth nothing but work to move out of the way. My Dad logged this bush 40 years ago when we owned it, a small section was logged about 20 years ago and nothing since. This just means that most of the trees are crap now and not worth much more than firewood. I'm slowly cleaning my Dad's old logging trails to make riding trails. Regular logging would have yielded lots of money but the last 3 cash croppers that have owned the land don't care about the bush. There is around 40 acres of bush but at least half will not be worth working in. Swampy and not worth my time when there is lots available easier. There is also a 4 acre cedar bush that should be cleaned up but is completely surrounded by crops. This is a 300 acre block of land. He also owns 100 acres with 15 acres of ash bush across the road that was logged (raped) last year that needs to be cleaned up. I work there whenever I can and that means around the crops. If crops are on I cut rounds and make splits.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, that's a great score. Make sure you post lots of pics for @dancan



Rub it in there smart guy ......


Great score btw !




pffft , oak shmoak ....


----------



## Cowboy254

I trooped out to the farm this morning. It is school holidays so I had Cowlad and Cowlass with me. Again, time was a bit limited so no cutting today but mainly we were picking up wood for the Lady Farmer. This was a mixed load of dry peppermint along with some bonfire poles.




We stacked that in the woodshed and left the poles in a pile at the house then went back over to the blue gum I've been chipping away at. The child slaves loaded the trailer while I continued on whacking away feverishly at my hardwood. They're a bit squinty looking straight into the sun. 




We took that back and stacked it in the shed as well then picked up my small collection of bonfire poles again and headed home. Have to go to work in 15 mins


----------



## woodchip rookie

superscrounger


----------



## 95custmz

How well does the peppermint and blue gum burn?


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> How well does the peppermint and blue gum burn?



Pretty well, they're medium density hardwoods. Peppermint is between red oak and locust while blue gum is between locust and osage for BTUs. Peppermint has very little ash and makes great coals. It also has a tendency to pop a bit so it is better in the stove rather than an open fire unless you have a good fire screen. Blue gum is denser so burns for longer but produces more ash which means you're cleaning out the ash every week as opposed to every month with peppermint. Blue gum is more work to cut and split though as it is much harder and interlocked while peppermint is easy splitting. If I had two standing side by side, I'd take the peppermint first but I'm happy to burn both.


----------



## nomad_archer

My neighbor is trimming the tree today.... And rolling the dice. Noticed that stihl orange.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh you are kidding me.


----------



## LondonNeil

I collected a couple of car loads of the robina pseudoacacia, a couple of very full car loads. It was totally dry as a bone, I'd been told it was half dead standing, I reckon the other half was dead and buried. Its normally the weight of the load and the wheels disappearing into the wheel arches that makes me stop loading, even with soft woods, but this was so dry it was space that was the limiting factor this time. So instead of the normal ~0.6m3 (6th of a cord) I squeeze into a car load I think these 2 loads have netted more like half a cord between them. Mostly chunked up trunk rings it feels pretty solid and heavy in the main but I have to say gents, the wet British climate is a bit more than it can take....the centre has rotted out of a lot of it. With this and the oak, cherry, pear and ash I have collected I have a lot of spliting to do. I've made a start on some ash and some oak. Going to split the oak small to try and get it dry in 2 years....may still be struggling tbh.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I collected a couple of car loads of the robina pseudoacacia, a couple of very full car loads. It was totally dry as a bone, I'd been told it was half dead standing, I reckon the other half was dead and buried. Its normally the weight of the load and the wheels disappearing into the wheel arches that makes me stop loading, even with soft woods, but this was so dry it was space that was the limiting factor this time. So instead of the normal ~0.6m3 (6th of a cord) I squeeze into a car load I think these 2 loads have netted more like half a cord between them. Mostly chunked up trunk rings it feels pretty solid and heavy in the main but I have to say gents, the wet British climate is a bit more than it can take....the centre has rotted out of a lot of it. With this and the oak, cherry, pear and ash I have collected I have a lot of spliting to do. I've made a start on some ash and some oak. Going to split the oak small to try and get it dry in 2 years....may still be struggling tbh.



....and the pictures are coming?


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol yeah! i thought you might be bored of 'wod in the boot of a car' shots so didn't get one, but I'll get you some 'wood piles by the rose bush' and wood piles in the back garden' and 'Springtime in London, with wood piles' shots if you like?


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Lol yeah! i thought you might be bored of 'wod in the boot of a car' shots so didn't get one, but I'll get you some 'wood piles by the rose bush' and wood piles in the back garden' and 'Springtime in London, with wood piles' shots if you like?



Yes, that's what we need. You've read this whole thread I think you said once, you would have seen UTV pics full of scrounged spruce with the odd maple over and over and it never got old, in fact I miss those pics. I've produced trailer loads of peppermint from about 60 different angles and no-one has complained. Yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That dude on the ladder looks scary


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> My neighbor is trimming the tree today.... And rolling the dice. Noticed that stihl orange.


Ladders and chainsaws did you grab the video camera NA.


----------



## James Miller

Got a call from the developer the other day to see if I would clean up this pile. I think its mostly poplar with some small pieces of ash mixed in. Probly see if I can sell some of the poplar to campers at the state park. If not I'll burn it in the pit in the back yard.
Ported 590 in its natural environment a pile of noodles.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The 1st pic looks like junkwood but when you cut into it the wood comes back to life.


----------



## cantoo

Auction sale tomorrow and they have at least 15 conveyors that would work for me. And rollers all over the place. Even a couple of Stihls and a husky or 2. Dozens of wagon running gears and other stuff I just have to have. Another sale on Saturday and tons of things I need there too. Wife's birthday is today, she is gonna get surprised as usual.
http://www.shackeltonauctions.com/consign-now-annual-spring-farm-equipment-auction-april-8-2017/


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Ladders and chainsaws did you grab the video camera NA.



No I walked away. I didn't want to see darwin show up. Also dont rule out burning some of the poplar inside. It makes great wood to start the fire and it burn hot and fast. I dont mind having it mixed in. You wont mistake it for any other wood once it dries out.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> The 1st pic looks like junkwood but when you cut into it the wood comes back to life.


Till I went and looked at it I thought it was Gona be all punky junk wood. But most of its solid. The last pile he gave me was ash and walnut so I'll take the good with the bad.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> No I walked away. I didn't want to see darwin show up. Also dont rule out burning some of the poplar inside. It makes great wood to start the fire and it burn hot and fast. I dont mind having it mixed in. You wont mistake it for any other wood once it dries out.


I'll probly mix it with walnut on the day time rack. But if people will buy it for camp fire wood that's even better.


----------



## svk

Had an hour before sunset when I stopped in at the cabin so I fired up the 350 and continued to get rid of balsam from the woodlot. Technically it's still a scrounge because there's a couple wheelbarrow loads of crap balsam trunks laying out there. The rest is going on the burn pile. 

With all of the balsam out, the young maple, aspen, and oak can flourish. The thick line of balsams is the property line.





Ants were moving pretty slow.


----------



## svk

Couldn't do this again if I tried. Dropped a balsam and it hit right on top of an old aspen snag and the stump end went to the sky lol.


----------



## svk

I'm really liking this saw. This is a Chinese cylinder 350 that @mortalitool did for me. This was a frustrating build as it seemed that everything needed replacing. Literally every moving part except for the rod bearing was replaced. But now she runs like a new saw and with a mild muffler mod she pulls nice too. I think I'm on tank #4 since reassembly and I'm all smiles.


----------



## Plowboy83

Good looking pics especially the one of the sunset


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I'm really liking this saw. This is a Chinese cylinder 350 that @mortalitool did for me. This was a frustrating build as it seemed that everything needed replacing. Literally every moving part except for the rod bearing was replaced. But now she runs like a new saw and with a mild muffler mod she pulls nice too. I think I'm on tank #4 since reassembly and I'm all smiles.
> 
> View attachment 570869


Reading this makes me want to start on my 51/55 project. Have a feeling with BG delete and muff opened up it will out run my cs490.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Couldn't do this again if I tried. Dropped a balsam and it hit right on top of an old aspen snag and the stump end went to the sky lol.
> 
> View attachment 570867
> View attachment 570868



Nice shot! Mind you, you'd score higher if you had got it to balance level. 

Great pics too.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, my wife has given up asking questions like "Don't you think we have enough wood", and "What, you're going scrounging again!?!?". I think part of her died. Still, it gets me out of the house and getting some exercise. Today's scrounge involved a left over log from last week and some small branch material from Tuesday. The peppermint branch material amounted to just over one row in the trailer and didn't really qualify for a photo. Here's the remaining log that was from above the fork in the main trunk. 




Limby smashed the fat end of the log.




While old faithful took care of business down the smaller end.




I really didn't think there was enough wood there to fill the trailer but it turned out to be a good load (in my trailer at least), about 1.4m worth, a bit over 1/3 cord. This one tree produced four trailer loads or 1.5 cords which I'm pretty pleased with since it wasn't really a big one. I think this is load 29? Can't quite remember what I'm up to.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Tell your wife she's wrong you don't have enough wood yet and you can get plenty of references from all over the world (us) to back you up on that.
There's nothing wrong with you cowboy (according to us on here)...... The general public may disagree though


----------



## abbott295

svk: Do you have a plan for getting that down from there? 

How do you get down from an elephant?

Yo don't get down from an elephant. Down comes from ducks.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Reading this makes me want to start on my 51/55 project. Have a feeling with BG delete and muff opened up it will out run my cs490.


Once I get the other saws off my bench I'm definitely going to look for 51/55 and 350 family saws to do another build. Parts are cheap (at least when you don't need ALL of them) and they are great little runners.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> svk: Do you have a plan for getting that down from there?
> 
> How do you get down from an elephant?
> 
> Yo don't get down from an elephant. Down comes from ducks.


Nice!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Once I get the other saws off my bench I'm definitely going to look for 51/55 and 350 family saws to do another build. Parts are cheap (at least when you don't need ALL of them) and they are great little runners.


How much of a complete saw are you looking for. I have a 51 I am robbing the covers off of I'll give you. You can pick it up when you come down turkey hunting. I have already robbed the coil. I might even let you talk me out of a disassembled l65 I am having trouble finding a flywheel for.


----------



## zogger

Yo! Bandwith challenged zogger here....been slowly beavering away at the oakzilla remnants and picking up the odd small tree here and there. Tedious / slow, twisty wood and a lot of old rusty metal. Noodling a lot now. Every piece is wedges and sledge or noodling or both, very little clean one strike splits left. Way too much oddball size chunks though, but..it's good wood, I'll burn it. Also scrounged up another ratsun truck, an 82. Same truck, 2wd kingcab diesel. Saved up and looked for one for a few years, finally found one. Don't mind throwing money and labor at this one, much less beat up or rusty than the original ratsun. So far just new treads, clutch master and slave.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Datson??? 
Just kidding. 
I had a 280 Z. Bought it almost new, from a young couple that found out they were pregnant, and wanted to get into a house of their own.
Loved driving that thing. 
'86 maybe? Straight six, fuel injected... Nice clean car.


----------



## zogger

Sandhill Crane said:


> Datson???
> Just kidding.
> I had a 280 Z. Bought it almost new, from a young couple that found out they were pregnant, and wanted to get into a house of their own.
> Loved driving that thing.
> '86 maybe? Straight six, fuel injected... Nice clean car.



So far, hanging on to the 81 intact, cranks and runs good, but 5th and reverse going out. That's what pushed me to go get another one. I have options, keep it as a pure parts vehicle, use it for a 720 4wd diesel conversion, OR, speaking of Zs, get one and convert it to diesel and get an amazing good MPG highway car. If you can get close to 40 with the truck, I bet a taller geared and less drag car like the Z might get 50-60. Won't be fast, but...

Anyway, spring..bushwhacked the beard for the mama birdies for their nests, so you are still king!


----------



## KiwiBro

abbott295 said:


> svk: Do you have a plan for getting that down from there?
> 
> How do you get down from an elephant?
> 
> Yo don't get down from an elephant. Down comes from ducks.


You're right. The elephant ducks down.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh dear, my wood piles may have got a little out of hand. Pictures will tell a thousand words.... It's dark now but I'll get you a photo to judge me by tomorrow. For now try and picture a semi detached house in suburban London, small (about 8m deep from road to house wall) mainly lawned front garden, flower bed infront of house and about half a cord of locust, yet to be split, piled loosely against the wall of the house behind the flower bed. Note also this is suburban London, everyone is on mains gas. However, wood stoves have become the must have item of the middle class, about 200 000 new installs a year in the UK. So most Londoners know nothing about wood as a fuel, but a growing number want it. Now returning to the point, my possible err.... Addiction having got ooc, tonight, i had a knock on the door. I answer it to find a guy who says he has seen the wood out front and.... Would i like to sell some? I nearly fell over! I said no. Then a few minutes later i thought i should have said i have some ash be could have for £50


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> So far, hanging on to the 81 intact, cranks and runs good, but 5th and reverse going out. That's what pushed me to go get another one. I have options, keep it as a pure parts vehicle, use it for a 720 4wd diesel conversion, OR, speaking of Zs, get one and convert it to diesel and get an amazing good MPG highway car. If you can get close to 40 with the truck, I bet a taller geared and less drag car like the Z might get 50-60. Won't be fast, but...
> 
> Anyway, spring..bushwhacked the beard for the mama birdies for their nests, so you are still king!


We gotta see pics of before and after plus the birds carrying the pieces!

Also nice score on the truck!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> How much of a complete saw are you looking for. I have a 51 I am robbing the covers off of I'll give you. You can pick it up when you come down turkey hunting. I have already robbed the coil. I might even let you talk me out of a disassembled l65 I am having trouble finding a flywheel for.


Ooh sounds like a plan. 

I'm sure I can scrounge up the rest if I start with that.


----------



## cantoo

You know next year I'm not getting her anything for her birthday. My buddy said don't get her any appliances or kitchen crap, get her something big that vibrates. So I did and she's still not happy. I even bought her a case of LED light bulbs to lower the hydro bill and still I get the WHF look as I drive in the driveway and go past the kitchen window. There was a few black hats at the sale. I didn't buy the truck but man what a great rig, it had a 12' flat bed on it and was pulling a triaxle trailer heavy enough to carry a D9 Cat.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Just get her flowers you numb skull...and a weekend getaway of course.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> Reading this makes me want to start on my 51/55 project. Have a feeling with BG delete and muff opened up it will out run my cs490.



Planning on running my 51 that I put everything new from the carb to the cylinder and a new clutch tomorrow. Got a new stihl Rs chain for it yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Planning on running my 51 that I put everything new from the carb to the cylinder and a new clutch tomorrow. Got a new stihl Rs chain for it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



This is how the 55 sits now￼￼. And the shelf of parts. Need a 51 piston ignition and intake boot to air filter cover.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sandhill Crane said:


> Just get her flowers you numb skull...and a weekend getaway of course.



Some of these should go down well. Chainsaw carved, of course.




Maybe then a romantic getaway to the next GTG?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now thats skill.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> View attachment 571154
> This is how the 55 sits now￼￼. And the shelf of parts. Need a 51 piston ignition and intake boot to air filter cover.View attachment 571164



I'll get some pictures of mine with my 590 today with what I scrounge when I clean it up it still looks almost new actually. I got mine for $50 running from a local pawn shop, but they couldn't figure out why the chain wouldn't move (on the sprocket crooked). It didn't have the best life but it survived. Person stripped out the bulk head and I had no idea about saws so I ran it until I started noticing it was idling high. Found this place and ordered the parts and fixed it luckily before I scored the piston [emoji1360]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coryj

We had some pretty bad storms with high winds lately and yesterday a guy called about a saw I have for sale on Craigslist. We got to talking and he said a large oak came down across his driveway and that's why he wanted to buy a saw. 

We got to talking and he doesn't heat with wood so I suggested I don't sell him a saw and instead I cut the tree up and keep the firewood. He was quick to agree and we had his driveway open in a couple hours. I'll start pulling loads this weekend. The bonus is he has more oak down around his property and said I can have it all.


----------



## Philbert

Good score!

Now he will tell all his buddies how he got his tree removed for free on CraigsList, and that will spawn a whole new set of 'free firewood' ads (standing trees in residential neighborhoods)!

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> View attachment 571154
> This is how the 55 sits now￼￼. And the shelf of parts. Need a 51 piston ignition and intake boot to air filter cover.View attachment 571164


JFI, Hyway had a one day sale today only, (April 7th), Ignition coil for $10 and I think they also had a piston and ring set for $9. Just rings for $1.89. I just ordered a bunch of new parts to build my 55 hotrod saw I have been planning.


----------



## tpence2177

What's the deal with the 51/55 bar tensioners? I was going to run mine some today but got the new chain put on a realized that the tensioner bolt has rattled loose again. 2 in 3 months. I guess I'm not tightening it down enough once I clamp down on the bar with the bar nuts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farmer steve

coryj said:


> We had some pretty bad storms with high winds lately and yesterday a guy called about a saw I have for sale on Craigslist. We got to talking and he said a large oak came down across his driveway and that's why he wanted to buy a saw.
> 
> We got to talking and he doesn't heat with wood so I suggested I don't sell him a saw and instead I cut the tree up and keep the firewood. He was quick to agree and we had his driveway open in a couple hours. I'll start pulling loads this weekend. The bonus is he has more oak down around his property and said I can have it all.
> 
> View attachment 571219
> View attachment 571220
> View attachment 571221


good score Cory. should have sold him the saw and then offered to "help" remove the wood.
are you close to Madison?


----------



## coryj

@farmer steve, Madison is 15-20 minutes north of me. What part of PA are you from? I grew up in Cambria County.

And who _really_ wants to sell saws? I got to keep my saw and get some wood out of the deal.


----------



## harpersend

Not exactly firewood scrounge, but I got a call from my dad yesterday asking if I wanted any fatwood... "of course" is always the correct answer... I wasn't expecting quite this much, but I will take it...


----------



## svk

harpersend said:


> Not exactly firewood scrounge, but I got a call from my dad yesterday asking if I wanted any fatwood... "of course" is always the correct answer... I wasn't expecting quite this much, but I will take it...View attachment 571280
> View attachment 571281


I can smell that from here..beautiful!


----------



## woodchip rookie

What is it?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> What is it?


Stump wood from pine. The stump fills with sap and will literally last forever. If split small it will light with a match.

There are old burned stumps in the woods behind my cabin that are still there from when they logged in 1912. Still solid too.


----------



## farmer steve

coryj said:


> @farmer steve, Madison is 15-20 minutes north of me. What part of PA are you from? I grew up in Cambria County.
> 
> And who _really_ wants to sell saws? I got to keep my saw and get some wood out of the deal.


i'm in york co. Cory. check your pm.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wow I always think of pine as light and fast rotting, never heard of this.


----------



## tpence2177

Trying not to derail the thread too bad but might have figured out my problem. What is this plastic piece that comes with this tensioner? I'm guessing it has to do with the bolt, just didn't come with my old one, so may have been why it rattled loose. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow I always think of pine as light and fast rotting, never heard of this.



Might vary depending on the species I guess. We have mainly radiata pine (Monterey) here which doesn't last too long once the tree is dead.


----------



## Picaso

Philbert said:


> Good score!
> 
> Now he will tell all his buddies how he got his tree removed for free on CraigsList, and that will spawn a whole new set of 'free firewood' ads (standing trees in residential neighborhoods)!
> 
> Philbert



Yes that is very true. And they'll likely all be very valuable walnut trees that are very valuable.


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow I always think of pine as light and fast rotting, never heard of this.





Cowboy254 said:


> Might vary depending on the species I guess. We have mainly radiata pine (Monterey) here which doesn't last too long once the tree is dead.



Our pines up here are quite rot resistant and long lasting , high in turpentine .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Picaso said:


> Yes that is very true. And they'll likely all be very valuable walnut trees that are very valuable.


How much will you pay me to remove my highly valuable black walnut? It highly valuable. Valuable.


----------



## tpence2177

dancan said:


> Our pines up here are quite rot resistant and long lasting , high in turpentine .



The one I cleaned up today for a guy that I go to church with definitely wasn't it had been down maybe 2 years? Only spot that wasn't rotten was the very center of the 20+ inch logs. Hauled it to my friend who was burning a big pile of wood anyway. Gonna get some cherry once I get the time to go get it though. Was just helping him out today. 

Edit : I guess to be fair though it was definitely a dead standing before it fell cause the trunk was just a million little rotten pieces so who knows how long it has been dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toy4xchris

My wife and I have scrounged ourselves a new future woods helper on Thursday morning. I am now the father of a beautiful baby girl and look out little boys big brother is already on duty looking out for her.









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Awesome !
Congrats !!!!!


----------



## svk

Congrats!


----------



## hunter72

Congrats,
God Bless


----------



## rarefish383

Big congrats on little girl. My daughter is 5'9", and I still call her little girl, Joe.


----------



## Erik B

Congrats. That is a beautiful fast friendship in the making.


----------



## JustJeff

Congrats. Family is where it's at.


----------



## muddstopper

Congrats!!, The best is yet to come, next is grandkids, spoil them and send them home to mom and dad, then great grandkids, you dont get to see as often, but they sure are fun when you do.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Ya my mom is here right now spoiling our son while we get accustomed to having another little one in the house.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

My wife gets a call this week from an elderly couple that we've helped out a few times over the years , they had three small trees they wanted cut so I said sure .
Sunny today so over I go , the three grew to 12 but the size didn't lol
The first thing I spotted were the landmines all over the place .






And of course , I stepped on them , several times ,,,, ffs
Yup , big trees lol






It was still a good day , I loaded what I cut there , went over to the scrounged up woodpile and filled the trailer with zoggerwood , fir and spruce , dropped it off to a fella that wanted a load of bonfire wood .
Sure is nice when you can trade what most would snub their nose for heating wood for folding paper and have a very happy customer 
He was happy that it wasn't big wood and his small 16" chainsaw would have no troubles cutting it up I told him that it was all cut with a 14" saw so he'll have no issues lol
If I didn't have such a stockpile of an undisclosed amount wood stacked at the secret locations I wouldn't be trading ,,,, but I'm pretty sure I have too much lol


----------



## MustangMike

Your pics did not post.


----------



## dancan

ffs


----------



## dancan

Now ?


----------



## LondonNeil

Dog eggs and a stihl.


----------



## Cowboy254

Toy4xchris said:


> My wife and I have scrounged ourselves a new future woods helper on Thursday morning. I am now the father of a beautiful baby girl and look out little boys big brother is already on duty looking out for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk



Southern hemispherian congratulations on scrounging up another little scrounger!


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> but I'm pretty sure I have too much lol



Quick! Someone wave a piece of scrounged spruce under his nose, STAT!


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> My wife gets a call this week from an elderly couple that we've helped out a few times over the years , they had three small trees they wanted cut so I said sure .
> Sunny today so over I go , the three grew to 12 but the size didn't lol
> The first thing I spotted were the landmines all over the place .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course , I stepped on them , several times ,,,, ffs
> Yup , big trees lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still a good day , I loaded what I cut there , went over to the scrounged up woodpile and filled the trailer with zoggerwood , fir and spruce , dropped it off to a fella that wanted a load of bonfire wood .
> Sure is nice when you can trade what most would snub their nose for heating wood for folding paper and have a very happy customer
> He was happy that it wasn't big wood and his small 16" chainsaw would have no troubles cutting it up I told him that it was all cut with a 14" saw so he'll have no issues lol
> If I didn't have such a stockpile of an undisclosed amount wood stacked at the secret locations I wouldn't be trading ,,,, but I'm pretty sure I have too much lol


No such thing as to much wood.


----------



## dancan

If you guys only knew lol
8 cord out of this houselot/powerline scrounge sent away , not even a dent in the pile , still polly 5 cord of Zoggerwood around the edges that could be picked up yet . We've got a few cord yet to haul out of the round hill , several cord at another undisclosed secret location and several large dead standing spruce on the way there and then there's a treeline to clear for a pit expansion and then there's .....
It's a nice position to be in compared to scrounging pallets 3/4 years ago


----------



## PSUplowboy

Finally got the saws out today-first time since head on car crash February 9th. I replaced my totaled car with a jeep-hauled four loads today. I'm glad to be functional again and am hoping the worst is behind me. Also-this jeep is fun to wheel in tight places.


----------



## Cowboy254

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 571580
> 
> Finally got the saws out today-first time since head on car crash February 9th. I replaced my totaled car with a jeep-hauled four loads today. I'm glad to be functional again and am hoping the worst is behind me. Also-this jeep is fun to wheel in tight places.



Good to see you up and scrounging again 

You never know, things might work out for the best. You've already got a better scrounge vehicle.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 571580
> 
> Finally got the saws out today-first time since head on car crash February 9th. I replaced my totaled car with a jeep-hauled four loads today. I'm glad to be functional again and am hoping the worst is behind me. Also-this jeep is fun to wheel in tight places.


I got a 4 door 5 speed xj the longer wheelbase tows better. But we've hauled 3k+ pounds behind a wrangler more times then I should admit to. Getting it moving is no problem stopping it is the problem. For now I haul the saws in the wife's rogue as the jeeps getting a new rocker panel for inspection.


----------



## dancan

Snow here last week , different story here this week .

Woot !!!!


----------



## chucker

? and all we have had for the past 3 weeks is dust puff's everywhere you stomp! now today its sprinkling sun showers? tomorrow ?? well tomorrow is yesterday after next. who really knows?


----------



## dancan

So , since I sent some wood down the road yesterday I figured I'd best put some back lol





I got 1/2 a load on the way in .




The growth rings on some of that black spruce was so tight you'd need a magnifying glass to count I've tried to count some before , I gave up at 70 .
I also wanted to see if my hydro splitter would shear these pencils .




No prob at all , I'm just gonna reconfigure the pushblock to hold the wood better .


----------



## svk

We had a real gully washer rain here this afternoon but it didn't stay long. Pea sized hail to boot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> We had a real gully washer rain here this afternoon but it didn't stay long. Pea sized hail to boot.


better you than me. we dont need any more rain


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, does anybody there use a buzzsaw? The wood you cut is what buzz saw were designed for. I have 2 and like using them for limb wood and small trees. I have cut 10" ash with mine before but the weight makes it a little unsafe.


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> better you than me. we dont need any more rain


I agree with you! I don't like rain either! it's so dry here the ground is as thirsty as a sponge till 3 hours ago... so much for a skeeter free spring? lol


----------



## svk

With most of the state under burn restrictions, I'll take some rain!


----------



## rarefish383

About a month ago my buddy and I bought 2 Snapper Pro 52" walk behind mowers. Paid $900 each for them. I have 4 lawns to cut. Mowed mine today, a little under an acre. Just to get used to it I didn't use the Velke, just walked. Loved it. 3 of my yards are flat and square, but I may walk them too, maybe I'll loose some of my retirement beer induced belly bustin belt breakin gut, Joe.


----------



## dancan

cantoo said:


> Duncan, does anybody there use a buzzsaw? The wood you cut is what buzz saw were designed for. I have 2 and like using them for limb wood and small trees. I have cut 10" ash with mine before but the weight makes it a little unsafe.



Yup , I have a Japa buzzsaw /splitter .
Just looking for alt ways to get things done lol


----------



## tpence2177

No scrounging since Friday but did get a chain grinder yesterday and got all my chains sharpened and ready! Got the cheap harbor freight one but it's already paid for itself on just my chains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

You guys freak out if you dont get a scrounge like once a week. I go months sometime without even a stick. But lately I had this weird crackhead itch just to run a saw. I been lookin over my wood piles tryin to find bigger pieces that need cut just to run a saw. And I hate saws. Makes my back hurt just thinkin about it. All my scrounging spots are too wet to get into and my trucks are in the shop anyway. I gotta drive my 1972 beetle just to get to work.


----------



## tpence2177

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys freak out if you dont get a scrounge like once a week. I go months sometime without even a stick. But lately I had this weird crackhead itch just to run a saw. I been lookin over my wood piles tryin to find bigger pieces that need cut just to run a saw. And I hate saws. Makes my back hurt just thinkin about it. All my scrounging spots are too wet to get into and my trucks are in the shop anyway. I gotta drive my 1972 beetle just to get to work.



Haha before Friday it had been a while since I had really ran a saw. I like running them just hate cleaning up after them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys freak out if you dont get a scrounge like once a week. I go months sometime without even a stick. But lately I had this weird crackhead itch just to run a saw. I been lookin over my wood piles tryin to find bigger pieces that need cut just to run a saw. And I hate saws. Makes my back hurt just thinkin about it. All my scrounging spots are too wet to get into and my trucks are in the shop anyway. I gotta drive my 1972 beetle just to get to work.



Back when I was a kid working for my Dad, with an old, brand new then, Asplundh 16' drum chipper, I used to try and see if I could make it one day with out drawing blood from some scratch or another. Never made it. Now I'm 61 and retired, I'm going to see if I can go one day with out touching a chainsaw. I doubt that I can do it. I have so many of the dang things I have to move them just to do other stuff. Even if I don't run them, Joe.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> I got a 4 door 5 speed xj the longer wheelbase tows better. But we've hauled 3k+ pounds behind a wrangler more times then I should admit to. Getting it moving is no problem stopping it is the problem. For now I haul the saws in the wife's rogue as the jeeps getting a new rocker panel for inspection.View attachment 571611



I definitely hear ya on the stopping part. I'm thinking of putting brakes on my little trailer and wiring the jeep up for trailer brakes. Unfortunately it's low on my list, so for now I'm mainly below 40mph and geared down.


----------



## PSUplowboy

Cowboy254 said:


> Good to see you up and scrounging again
> 
> You never know, things might work out for the best. You've already got a better scrounge vehicle.


Thanks! I'd still like to upgrade trucks, but the jeep is now my daily driver and I'm thinking I can hold off on the truck for a couple years. Dear old dad lets me borrow his for long trips, so my current truck might be headed down the road.


----------



## svk

Got a chance to play with saws this afternoon although only ran one for a few seconds. 

Mocked up a couple new bar/chain combos to make sure they worked-two did, the third needs a link removed. 

Also last night I took all the chains I could find and bagged them in quart sized ziplocks. Then I labeled each bag and put all chains of a common DL/gauge in a gallon ziplock. Only problem is I'm missing several chains that I though should have been "in the pile" and can only hope they are somewhere else in the garage or riding around in the truck that I leave at the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, what is that early 60s Ford in the back of your pic???

Started the day in the high 30s, ended up in the 70s, April has finally arrived! Most days this week have started in the low 30s, and mostly rain!

Just over a week to go, then I can run saws again!


----------



## dancan

I don't think that a weekend has gone by without me running a saw .

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Joe, what is that early 60s Ford in the back of your pic???
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would notice it. I retired from UPS and when I had a delivery route I used to joke and tell friends if they wanted an old car, tell me, and within 48 hours I would find one. I found a 68 Firebird for another friend in less than 24 hours. My hunting buddy told me to keep my eye out for a 63 Galaxy convert. A couple days later I called him and asked if he would settle for a 63 Merc Monterey convert . So, it's a 63 Merc, 390 auto. He also has a 67 Chevelle 283 auto. I have a 68 Plymouth Formula S convertible 383, 4 speed, all numbers matching, second owner, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> I definitely hear ya on the stopping part. I'm thinking of putting brakes on my little trailer and wiring the jeep up for trailer brakes. Unfortunately it's low on my list, so for now I'm mainly below 40mph and geared down.


The rear discs from a grand Cherokee are a pretty easy swap and a big improvement over the stock rear drums on the wrangler and can be done pretty cheap with junk yard parts. I plan on putting jeep liberty rear discs on my Cherokee over the summer.


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 560528
> Enough snow melted during last nights thunderstorms to reveal my noodling blocks. So I fired up the 460 and noodled a few chunks of gnarly maple . The excuse was bedding for my chickens but really I was just itching to run a saw. Wind is howling off the lake and temps are dropping. Supposed to get some squalls later so I'll clean up the saw and put her away for a few more weeks.


I was itchin the same at my place so I cut a few ash rounds I had from last Fall.


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> The rear discs from a grand Cherokee are a pretty easy swap and a big improvement over the stock rear drums on the wrangler and can be done pretty cheap with junk yard parts. I plan on putting jeep liberty rear discs on my Cherokee over the summer.


What year Cherokee? 
Mine was ok with stock drums for the ten years I owned and drove it. I pulled many trailer loads with it too. But it did come with the towing pkg and the Chrysler 8.8 rear diff.


----------



## muddstopper

I have never been a fan of Jeeps of anykind. I always figured if I was going to go off road, it was because I needed to haul something in or out. A 4x4 pickup is a better tool for doing that. On the other hand, my wife has wanted a CJ every since we have been married. After 41years of marriage, we still havent ever owned a jeep, and she still points out every jeep she see's. Ohh,La la, look at that, you would think sooner or later she would just give it up.


----------



## coryj

Here's the first load from the oak that I cut up for a guy Thursday. Storms put the tree down in his driveway. My little ranger can carry the load, it just sits a little lower.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, I learned to drive on a 64 w/352, was a nice car. My Dad got it when it was 6 mos old from a Ford Exec (he got a new car every 6 mos).

Then my Dad told him we needed a car for my Mom, and we got a 65 Country Squire 390 (pre owned for 6 wks by Charlotte Ford) w/every imaginable accessory.

Those were the two cars I learned to drive on, wish they were still around.

When they got old they were replaced with a pair of 69 LTDs. One was a Yellow 2 door with a 390 premium fuel 2 bbl, the other a Green 4 door (sleeper) with a 429 4 bbl. When I told my Dad I wanted them, and was going to transfer the 429 into the nice looking 2 door, he got rid of both of them!


----------



## James Miller

Marine5068 said:


> What year Cherokee?
> Mine was ok with stock drums for the ten years I owned and drove it. I pulled many trailer loads with it too. But it did come with the towing pkg and the Chrysler 8.8 rear diff.
> View attachment 571841


Mine is a 97. Its got Old Man Emu 2.25" heavy leaf packs in the back so it tows pretty well even with the rear sway bar donated to the scrap pile long ago. 3.55 axles out of my brothers auto xj to get rid of the crap 3.07s the 5 speeds come with.


----------



## harpersend

svk said:


> Stump wood from pine. The stump fills with sap and will literally last forever. If split small it will light with a match.
> 
> There are old burned stumps in the woods behind my cabin that are still there from when they logged in 1912. Still solid too.



From the size of this stump, I believe it was from a very large, long leaf pine... It was 5' to 6' long and at least 1' in diameter on the small end... I hated to cut it / bust it up, but that was the only way to get it loaded in the time frame we had available to us.


----------



## PSUplowboy

muddstopper said:


> I have never been a fan of Jeeps of anykind. I always figured if I was going to go off road, it was because I needed to haul something in or out. A 4x4 pickup is a better tool for doing that. On the other hand, my wife has wanted a CJ every since we have been married. After 41years of marriage, we still havent ever owned a jeep, and she still points out every jeep she see's. Ohh,La la, look at that, you would think sooner or later she would just give it up.



I used to think that way. Now that I have one, I wish I would've bought one 20 years ago.


----------



## PSUplowboy

James Miller said:


> The rear discs from a grand Cherokee are a pretty easy swap and a big improvement over the stock rear drums on the wrangler and can be done pretty cheap with junk yard parts. I plan on putting jeep liberty rear discs on my Cherokee over the summer.



This one has the Dana 44 option-I'm guessing standard Cherokee parts wouldn't match up? I'm pretty new to mopar-but my pap was into them!


----------



## rarefish383

PSUplowboy said:


> This one has the Dana 44 option-I'm guessing standard Cherokee parts wouldn't match up? I'm pretty new to mopar-but my pap was into them!


Your Pap was a good man, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

PSUplowboy said:


> This one has the Dana 44 option-I'm guessing standard Cherokee parts wouldn't match up? I'm pretty new to mopar-but my pap was into them!


The v8 grands ran d44 in the rear. It had an aluminum center section to save weight so isn't as strong as the wrangler 44s or the 44s found in some late 80s Cherokees.


----------



## PSUplowboy

rarefish383 said:


> Your Pap was a good man, Joe.


He brought a winged charger home once, and the wing was too tall to fit in the garage. My grandma made him take it back!


----------



## Cowboy254

A few months ago a dead wattle fell over down the bottom of the property and I dragged the bits back up and dumped them in front of the woodshed. The intention was to break up all the twigs and whatnot for my kindling supplies - for which wattle twigs are just right. Unfortunately, I didn't get around to it immediately, along with everything else and grass grew about a metre high through the lot. It has been sitting there since, annoying me. Sunday was a showery day so no scrounging, but in between showers I pulled out the wattle bits and broke them up, then this morning I called in the mowing contractors to take the grass down.


----------



## dancan

They edible ?
They just look like a funny shaped deer


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> They edible ?
> They just look like a funny shaped deer


Supposedly they are very good to eat.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> They edible ?
> They just look like a funny shaped deer





svk said:


> Supposedly they are very good to eat.


tastes like CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Kinda obvious they banned guns down under!!!! They do look like strange deer! Same color & size! Just more rump and less shoulder!


----------



## Cowboy254

Roo is good eatin', very lean meat. Thanks to our green-tinged gummints though, you're not allowed to shoot them. Of course, farmers frequently do and it's only a problem if the wrong people find out. Up north they're in such plague proportions that while gummints won't allow the plebs to shoot them, they pay contractors to cull large numbers of them from helicopters. Only gummints could come up with something so retarded. Don't get me started.

The big males have a fair bit of shoulder on them. There's a little vege garden on the near side of the wood shed and one was in there picking out the grass in there last year one day when I went out to get some wood. We didn't see each other until we were a couple of yards apart as he was leaning down amongst it to get some grass behind a small lemon tree, then he stood up and was around my 6 foot height and with his big chest, shoulders and triceps, he was an impressive specimen. We were both a bit startled and he wasn't aggressive but didn't take off either he just stood there studying me. We both carried on our business without altercation.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Roo is good eatin', very lean meat. Thanks to our green-tinged gummints though, you're not allowed to shoot them. Of course, farmers frequently do and it's only a problem if the wrong people find out. Up north they're in such plague proportions that while gummints won't allow the plebs to shoot them, they pay contractors to cull large numbers of them from helicopters. Only gummints could come up with something so retarded. Don't get me started.
> 
> The big males have a fair bit of shoulder on them. There's a little vege garden on the near side of the wood shed and one was in there picking out the grass in there last year one day when I went out to get some wood. We didn't see each other until we were a couple of yards apart as he was leaning down amongst it to get some grass behind a small lemon tree, then he stood up and was around my 6 foot height and with his big chest, shoulders and triceps, he was an impressive specimen. We were both a bit startled and wasn't aggressive but didn't take off either he just stood there studying me. We both carried on our business without altercation.


 a little scrounged Roo on the barbie sounds good to me cowboy.


----------



## svk

From what I've read, roo has the texture of venison but a beefier flavor. Sounds good to me!


----------



## dancan

I know some trappers , snare them puppies , no noise lol


----------



## dancan

I had another fella ask questions about mixed loads of wood today , told him I still have a bit I can part with lol


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> From what I've read, roo has the texture of venison but a beefier flavor. Sounds good to me!



Yes, that's about right I reckon. The restaurant down the road serves a peppered seared fillet on a bed of mushroom and onion risotto with a port jus - sensational.


----------



## cantoo

Well fellas, the better half went to the auction sale with me on Saturday to make sure I didn't screw up her present again. I bought a couple of things I wanted and she bought one. Only has 30 hours on it. She is worse than I am for collecting. She has a grass cutting business and like mowers. Now she has 3 like this one, a Walker GHS, 3 Steiners and two decks for the Kubota. And she still has the nerve to say I have too many saws. Her one mower is more than I spent on all of my saws. Now you know why I didn't get her flowers, can't be spoiling her now. And a pic of the chipper, sure works nice but it takes a lot of brush to make a little pile of mulch. 8" cedar post sure made the tractor work. PS, I wasn't chipping the hardwood, that's my buddy's pile and I was screwing with him. Told him I got it all chipped for him.


----------



## svk

Well my saw chain organization project is almost done. I'm only missing 5 chains out of about 50 so hopefully they turn up at some point!

About a half inch of wet snow has accumulated since dark here.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well my saw chain organization project is almost done.


Photos?

Pegs / hooks, zip-lock baggies, wooden dividers, RFID tags, . . . ?

Inquiring minds want to know!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

For something different, I went scrounging this arvo, and for something extra different I got a load of peppermint. Unfortunately, Cowgirl stole my phone and didn't leave me hers so no photos from today. I've been recovering from a man-cold this week and frankly, my performance today was pathetic. Today's wood was already cut some weeks ago. Here's some.




And here's some more.




And here's some more - this was the day my nuts fell of while dropping a dead stander.




So, all I had to do was split and load up and it took about as long as it would normally to cut, split and load the same amount. Anyway, I did end up with a good load, piled up pretty high, prolly more than 1.5 cubes. I had a nervous moment when I passed a cop car on the side of the road but he was a local cop and they aren't as picky as the highway patrol Nazis.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Photos?
> 
> Pegs / hooks, zip-lock baggies, wooden dividers, RFID tags, . . . ?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Philbert


Well since you asked....welcome into my world of nerdiness.

Each chain has its own sandwich sized zip lock with all details including pitch, DL count, gauge, brand, cutter type, grind type, percentage of life remaining, low kickback features (if applicable), and who it came from (if it has any special features). 

Then all bagged chains of a common pitch/gauge/DL count are placed in a gallon bag so when I need a specific size I don't have to dig through a bunch of small bags.

I also have a full catalog of chains on my phone in a notes file to keep track. 

Maybe I'm a bit anal but between my house, two cabins, and two vehicles the chains either tend to disappear randomly or congregate at one location and I'm not a fan of not having what I need where I need it. 








@Philbert if you decide to undertake a similar project please alert me ahead of time so I can buy stock in Ziplock's parent company before you get started.


----------



## coryj

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, that's about right I reckon. The restaurant down the road serves a peppered seared fillet on a bed of mushroom and onion risotto with a port jus - sensational.



That sounds delicious and I have a hankering to hunt kangaroo now. Unfortunately my options in Virginia would be the zoo or the Safari park, both of which would be frowned upon.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nobody would know with a supressor


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Each chain has its own sandwich sized zip lock . . . Then all bagged chains of a common pitch/gauge/DL count are placed in a gallon bag so when I need a specific size I don't have to dig through a bunch of small bags. . . if you decide to undertake a similar project please alert me ahead of time so I can buy stock in Ziplock's parent company . . .


Sounds like a good system for you. 

I use cases to keep stuff for each saw together with that saw, including spare chains, bar nuts, etc.

Unassigned chains are sorted by pitch and gauge on pegs, or in plastic shoe boxes if bagged/boxed as a loop. Still have some to sort.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Well since you asked....welcome into my world of nerdiness.
> 
> Each chain has its own sandwich sized zip lock with all details including pitch, DL count, gauge, brand, cutter type, grind type, percentage of life remaining, low kickback features (if applicable), and who it came from (if it has any special features).
> 
> Then all bagged chains of a common pitch/gauge/DL count are placed in a gallon bag so when I need a specific size I don't have to dig through a bunch of small bags.
> 
> I also have a full catalog of chains on my phone in a notes file to keep track.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit anal but between my house, two cabins, and two vehicles the chains either tend to disappear randomly or congregate at one location and I'm not a fan of not having what I need where I need it.
> 
> View attachment 572020
> 
> 
> View attachment 572019
> 
> 
> 
> @Philbert if you decide to undertake a similar project please alert me ahead of time so I can buy stock in Ziplock's parent company before you get started.


A week or two back I had a filing fest. I had about a dozen 14" chains for my little echo, 3-36" and 3-25" for the 660 and some old 404 for the Super 1050. Under one of my shelves and above the work bench, in the garage, is a 2X4 screwed in the wall. I just wrote with a black sharpie what each chain fit, Think I'll go take a pic, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I've been re-arranging the garage to make sure nothing of mine falls on my wife's new Lexus RX350. So a couple screws have the wrong stuff hanging on them. It is nice to just grab a chain and go, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

I have a small cardboard box that I put one or two (each boxed & marked) chains in so that if I need one for any saw I am using, I have a spare with me.

I run 325 on the 026, but all other saws run 3/8. However, my 20" & 36" bars are .050, and my 24" and 28" bars are .063 (Could not get a 36" light bar in .063). I mostly mill with a 24" .063 wide nose bar. The wider gauge seems to oil better and gets less stuck chips.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I got out yesterday To drop this red oak 


Went ahead and put a cable to it 
more than half the trees at this campground are hallow and the last thing I want is to find out after I notch a tree is find is it's hallow
Also only one way out if trouble came looking for me lol


This one was not
Only 42 inch at the notch.
It took a long time to pull the Poison ivy off but I try not to take it home


took 2 trailer loads and will get the rest next week




Heavy loads
that was my fun yesterday


----------



## Philbert

!!! That's a big *ss tree !!!

I don't know if I would tackle one that big, but I sure would want to be wearing a helmet cutting under those dead branches!

Philbert


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Philbert said:


> !!! That's a big *ss tree !!!
> 
> I don't know if I would tackle one that big, but I sure would want to be wearing a helmet cutting under those dead branches!
> 
> Philbert


I was thinking about that after I forgot it at the shop but it's only hard hat and mesh screen ( no ear muffs ) not an excuse tho


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I got out yesterday To drop this red oak
> View attachment 572089
> 
> Went ahead and put a cable to it
> more than half the trees at this campground are hallow and the last thing I want is to find out after I notch a tree is find is it's hallow
> Also only one way out if trouble came looking for me lol
> View attachment 572090
> 
> This one was not
> Only 42 inch at the notch.
> It took a long time to pull the Poison ivy off but I try not to take it home
> View attachment 572091
> 
> took 2 trailer loads and will get the rest next week
> View attachment 572092
> 
> View attachment 572093
> 
> Heavy loads
> that was my fun yesterday


Nice one, lots of good wood there!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I've been re-arranging the garage to make sure nothing of mine falls on my wife's new Lexus RX350. So a couple screws have the wrong stuff hanging on them. It is nice to just grab a chain and go, Joe.


Originally I planned to do a peg board like that but my problem is I am operating from three different locations and once a chain comes off the board it may float from place to place for several months. It still may be MIA but when I rediscover it, I'll know what it is right away. With CAD I have too many chains to keep track of otherwise LOL.


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's yesterday's load FWIW. I just unloaded it and in a minute I'm off to give the Lady Farmer some wood and pick up a load of bonfire poles.


----------



## JustJeff

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I got out yesterday To drop this red oak
> View attachment 572089
> 
> Went ahead and put a cable to it
> more than half the trees at this campground are hallow and the last thing I want is to find out after I notch a tree is find is it's hallow
> Also only one way out if trouble came looking for me lol
> View attachment 572090
> 
> This one was not
> Only 42 inch at the notch.
> It took a long time to pull the Poison ivy off but I try not to take it home
> View attachment 572091
> 
> took 2 trailer loads and will get the rest next week
> View attachment 572092
> 
> View attachment 572093
> 
> Heavy loads
> that was my fun yesterday


Gonna have to change your name to "Just a guy that cuts BIG wood"


----------



## dancan

Well , full sun here today , temps were in the 70's for the first time in like forever so the furnace went cold , I got a chance to give the furnace a an ash shovelin without moving burning wood to the back and forth 
Then I realized , I've got no kindlin or matches lol


----------



## crowbuster

you sound like me svk. I use those clear plastic shoebox size containers with snap lids to keep several chains in and keep them in the truck. Chain length written on top and the ends as I could have 3-4 different size saws/bars at any given time. even have one for dull, to be sharpened chains.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

True to my word, I got out to the farm again. I borrowed the Lady Farmer's ute and went back out to where I was yesterday and picked up what remained of the stuff from this tree. There was some more sitting behind me. 




Here it is in trailered form. 




I took that back to her house and stacked that in the shed and went back again. This time I loaded up a trailer full of bonfire poles for Cowgirl. 




Having satisfied the ladies' wood needs for today, I figgered I had enough time to put a quick tank through Limby. There was still a fair bit of wood in the trunk of the 'nuts falling off' tree. 




Some of the rounds at the base were a pretty good size, not quite @Just a Guy that cuts wood monstro oak size but good all the same. 




When Limby was out of juice, I was also out of time and had to skedaddle home to get prettied up for work.




With luck, tomorrow I might have a different scrounge species, we'll see how we go.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Scrounged up a new to me Troy bilt pony rear tine tiller. Been sitting for a few years and seen better days but my little "fix fix" buddy is working on the carb issues for me.












Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Toy4xchris said:


> Scrounged up a new to me Troy bilt pony rear tine tiller. Been sitting for a few years and seen better days but my little "fix fix" buddy is working on the carb issues for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk



Is that a 212cc B&S? Working on a rear tiller myself, was my grandparents and my dad thought he'd take it after they passed away. Needless to say it's just sat for a good 10 years and the fuel was beyond nasty, not sure if I'll get the tank clean but I do know that it runs.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops,

I feel that cutting wood out at the Lady Farm has been more like harvesting than scrounging, and I'm hitting the farm pretty hard. I only have a few weeks left to cut there and after Easter we will be away for a bit so I really have to go hard in the next week because it's likely to be all over after that. Well, I did some good old fashioned traditional roadside scrounging today. I took the Subaru into town for a service (100km away) and knew there had been some trees down along the way. There was one that I really liked but someone else had scrounged the bulk of it two months or so ago. They left a bit, though. I'm mindful that people put a bit of effort into scrounging and it is annoying if you cut stuff and someone else takes off with it. However, I figure that if they really wanted it, they wouldn't leave it sitting on the side of the road for that long. So it's Cowboy's.




When I had driven past previously, it looked like a small bit but when I stopped and got out, there was a little bit more there than I thought. Worth a stop at least.




What sort of tree was this? @Plowboy83 would recognise the species, I'm sure. Then I saw that big round behind it. Probably too hard to split for the unmotivated. Check that colour.




Then I see the shortish log half buried under sticks and leaves. The woodchuck helped me out.




So that got a dose of the 460 too. Speaking of which, I really needed Limby. The 460 was struggling in this stuff with the bar buried, it is not as easy going as peppermint. Still, after all that, I ended up with a nice jag of wood.




Redgum is the preferred firewood of lovers, ski lodge guests and marshmallow toasters. Beautiful burning wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

So, after I got home and unloaded the redgum, I headed out to the Lady Farm. There was peppermint I cut up quickly yesterday to split and load up. I was a bit disappointed to see that there was some rot in the wood in some sections - which is a bit unusual since there were no termites in it. So I busted up enough to fill the trailer. I was getting a bit weary and didn't bother with the OCD neat trailer stacking, so I just chucked it in. They say you lose 10% if you just chuck it in so I made sure that it was at least 10% higher to compensate. 




There was a bit of something unusual afterwards since the Lady Farmer had me up in chains. 

By which, I mean she upped my supply of chains. 




These belonged to her estranged husband and she's happy to give them away just to spite him. Well, if I really must take them....

Then, in a masterstroke, and having learned from @cantoo 's travails, I bought Cowgirl some non-wooden flowers. 




Yeah, Cowboy's in with a chance tonight!


----------



## MustangMike

I have had a Troy Bilt Pony Tiller since I don't know when. Bought it new when they were still made in Troy, drove up to pick it up (was working the day in Albany any way), so I took the Ranger Truck (1st year of production).

It sits in the shed all winter long, and reliably starts each Spring. Has a 5 Hp Briggs motor with Electronic Ignition (was an early one of those).

Replaced the tines once.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Cody said:


> Is that a 212cc B&S? Working on a rear tiller myself, was my grandparents and my dad thought he'd take it after they passed away. Needless to say it's just sat for a good 10 years and the fuel was beyond nasty, not sure if I'll get the tank clean but I do know that it runs.



It's a Troy-bilt pony with the Briggs 5hp. It has been sitting for a handful of years the gas was brown and nasty gonna have to pull the tank and rebuild the carb and needs a govern spring then hopefully we will be tilling the area my wife wants for a flower garden.


----------



## coryj

Pulled two truck/trailer loads today from the storm downed tree I cut for a guy. There's a bunch more wood to get still. The little ranger was not happy with today's loads.


----------



## Cowboy254

It's a crackin' day down south today, good conditions for a scrounge. This peppermint trunk turned into 26 inch rounds.




Then after some swingin, the finished product was this.




And Mt Cowboy currently looks like this.


----------



## woodchip rookie

We should be able to see that pile from google earth now.


----------



## Cody

Toy4xchris said:


> It's a Troy-bilt pony with the Briggs 5hp. It has been sitting for a handful of years the gas was brown and nasty gonna have to pull the tank and rebuild the carb and needs a govern spring then hopefully we will be tilling the area my wife wants for a flower garden.



Well I hope your luck is better than mine! Replaced the diaphragm on the carb, made sure everything else looked good on it but I must be missing something. Either that or the pickup tube is far more clogged than what it seems to be. It just won't draw any fuel into the carb, runs if I spray fuel right into the carb though. I ended up putting the tank in a good bed of coals and that really cleaned it up, I can worry about it being pretty later though.


----------



## farmer steve

yesterdays scrounge at my neighbors. it was a standing dead rock(chestnut) oak. sorry @dancan . 2 buckets of firewood and an 8' log for the bandmill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

@farmer steve do you have a close-up pic of the top right log thats in the bucket? I have some wood like that but not sure what it is. I have been told American Elm but it smelled like piss oak. But the grain looks nothing like red or white oak


----------



## woodchip rookie

In case you guys havent seen this....advice needed.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/which-file-guide.308834/#post-6222916


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> @farmer steve do you have a close-up pic of the top right log thats in the bucket? I have some wood like that but not sure what it is. I have been told American Elm but it smelled like piss oak. But the grain looks nothing like red or white oak


american elm pic.




rock or chestnut oak pic.
hope this helps.


----------



## woodchip rookie

not chestnut oak


----------



## JustJeff

For the past 2 months, I've done a complete strip and repaint on my old 16' Naden. Still work to be done but the hull is finished. I used alkyd enamel with hardener so I hope it proves to be durable. I've, gulp, even turned down a scrounge because I've been so involved with this project. Back yard is too muddy to get to my split pile anyway and I hate moving wood twice...maybe if it's hard maple. Anyways the boat really isn't scrounge related other than I bought it with firewood money . But I thought you guys might find it interesting.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 572786
> View attachment 572787
> View attachment 572788
> For the past 2 months, I've done a complete strip and repaint on my old 16' Naden. Still work to be done but the hull is finished. I used alkyd enamel with hardener so I hope it proves to be durable. I've, gulp, even turned down a scrounge because I've been so involved with this project. Back yard is too muddy to get to my split pile anyway and I hate moving wood twice...maybe if it's hard maple. Anyways the boat really isn't scrounge related other than I bought it with firewood money . But I thought you guys might find it interesting.


Looking great!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats an interesting scrounge machine. You grabbing branches off the shore line?


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 572786
> View attachment 572787
> View attachment 572788
> For the past 2 months, I've done a complete strip and repaint on my old 16' Naden. Still work to be done but the hull is finished. I used alkyd enamel with hardener so I hope it proves to be durable. I've, gulp, even turned down a scrounge because I've been so involved with this project. Back yard is too muddy to get to my split pile anyway and I hate moving wood twice...maybe if it's hard maple. Anyways the boat really isn't scrounge related other than I bought it with firewood money . But I thought you guys might find it interesting.



Wow, that's come up a treat! It must be love if you even turned down a scrounge. When do you hope to conduct the maiden voyage?


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, that's come up a treat! It must be love if you even turned down a scrounge. When do you hope to conduct the maiden voyage?


Two weeks from now is supposed to the first trip of the year.


----------



## dancan

Well , I put my saws away for the summer ,way too much wood in the piles , retire for the summer and relax , fire up the bbq and drink plenty of beers , I'm not gonna cut another stick , no siree bob ...


Then the phone rings , it's the fella that owns the property that I have access too , wanting to know if I could drop a few trees for him , he said he could crush it with the excavator but he thot I might want it .
Be right up I told him LOL






Nothing glorious but spruce is spruce and it's all mine 
A bit of a mess but nothing complicated .




The last one .





All mine I tells you , all mine lol










Here's another use for brush , I laid it over a band of mud to keep from getting my boots full of it , lay it over the muck hole and it's like it's not there .





It's Good Friday and was a good Friday 
Scrounge on ladies !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Well , I put my saws away for the summer ,way too much wood in the piles , retire for the summer and relax , fire up the bbq and drink plenty of beers , I'm not gonna cut another stick , no siree bob ...
> 
> 
> Then the phone rings , it's the fella that owns the property that I have access too , wanting to know if I could drop a few trees for him , he said he could crush it with the excavator but he thot I might want it .
> Be right up I told him LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing glorious but spruce is spruce and it's all mine
> A bit of a mess but nothing complicated .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mine I tells you , all mine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another use for brush , I laid it over a band of mud to keep from getting my boots full of it , lay it over the muck hole and it's like it's not there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Good Friday and was a good Friday
> Scrounge on ladies !


good job there dancan. 
i don't like gettin my feet muddy either. even for Oak!!!


----------



## dancan

Fricken comedians .....



I don't needs no oak , save that poor old oak tree .
Oak schmoak .


----------



## jwade

Cowboy254 said:


> A few months ago a dead wattle fell over down the bottom of the property and I dragged the bits back up and dumped them in front of the woodshed. The intention was to break up all the twigs and whatnot for my kindling supplies - for which wattle twigs are just right. Unfortunately, I didn't get around to it immediately, along with everything else and grass grew about a metre high through the lot. It has been sitting there since, annoying me. Sunday was a showery day so no scrounging, but in between showers I pulled out the wattle bits and broke them up, then this morning I called in the mowing contractors to take the grass down.
> 
> View attachment 571900
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Fricken comedians .....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't needs no oak , save that poor old oak tree .
> Oak schmoak .



It's all good the next ash tree i fell I will take a pic lol
It's not all oak lol 
the next 2 weeks are tho


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Scrounge on ladies !



Yessir!

Wait..what..ladies?

Whatever. 

Man, I'm getting tired, I think I've been on the scrounge every day this week. I'm reaching the stage where I think I just about have enough wood. Sure, it's not oak so there's no need for jealousy from anyone....it's heavier than that .

People are starting to ask questions, they think there might be something wrong with me - at least, more wrong than usual. I was tired enough that I forgot to take progress pictures of today's scrounge and had to go back outside to take a coupla snaps. I think I might need a day off from scrounging. It's just that in a few year's time when I'm running out of wood, I'm going to look at pictures of Mt Cowboy and wistfully wish that I had cut just a couple more loads when I had the chance.

Here's today's work, a load of peppermint with some bonfire poles on top.




This area was levelled by the original owner of the property for a tennis court but it has become a combined bonfire/boat/Mt Cowboy/random wattle/swing set area. Perhaps one day it'll become a tennis court but there's a fair bit of wood to move first.




It's beer o'clock - which is 12.45pm.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats an interesting scrounge machine. You grabbing branches off the shore line?


 Done it. 

Go to the eastern shoreline of large bays. The springtime high water pushes the flotsam high up on the rocks and the sun beats on it all summer. Lots of logs, branches, beaver wood, and dock wood is washed up and normally dry enough to burn right away. 

You can also steal wood off beaver houses and dams. 

Scrounging tip of the day lol.


----------



## Philbert

Have not been doing much scrounging, because I don't have much space to store wood.

But the other day I helped a neighbor clean up a city fence line, just to get some long 'sticks' that I could use to test the magnetic firewood measuring sticks I have been playing with in another thread.

Box elder, cedar, and ? (these are separate piles). Battery saw. It all burns.







Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

What are the 2 bigger logs on the bottom left with the really white wood?


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> What are the 2 bigger logs on the bottom left with the really white wood?


I don't know. There are about 8 sections of these in the bottom photo. These were all 'volunteer' (weed) trees. Did not recognize the leaves. Really coarse, sharp, bark. Really hard, dense, heavy, wood.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

We have alot of that around here but not sure what it is.


----------



## 95custmz

It looks like Hackberry. I've cut up a few of those trees and the bark is a dead giveaway. Rough as hell.


----------



## woodchip rookie

HIGHLY VALUABLE BLACK WALNUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/6088496411.html


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Have not been doing much scrounging, because I don't have much space to store wood.
> 
> Philbert



I see grass in those photos...


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> It's all good the next ash tree i fell I will take a pic lol
> It's not all oak lol
> the next 2 weeks are tho


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Have not been doing much scrounging, because I don't have much space to store wood.
> 
> But the other day I helped a neighbor clean up a city fence line, just to get some long 'sticks' that I could use to test the magnetic firewood measuring sticks I have been playing with in another thread.
> 
> Box elder, cedar, and ? (these are separate piles). Battery saw. It all burns.
> 
> View attachment 572880
> 
> 
> View attachment 572881
> 
> 
> Philbert


looks like some mulberry and what my dad always called sugar nellie.(aka hackberry)


----------



## abbott295

I was going to say that if you could call that bark "warty", hackberry and sweet gum come to mind, and it doesn't look like sweet gum.


----------



## Cowboy254

Australians have a tendency to turn their noses up at anything that is not a eucalypt and would never burn stuff like pine or softwood or any sort of fruit or yard tree unless their lives depended on it. Mainly I think it's just an impression that they're no good or will make your flue catch fire. I recognise that this is not necessarily the case. I suppose the eucalypt in all it's multitude of species is the dominant large tree in this country so it's the obvious go-to choice. 

It's interesting for me then to read about you blokes burning all sorts of different types of wood. How does hackberry go?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have heated with torn apart pallets. Fire's fire.

"Sure beats tryin to heat the house with snowballs"


----------



## Tenderfoot

These showed up today. A running and cutting Husqvarna model 50 Special and about 2 1/2 cords of oak. Whole shebang cost me a 6 pack.


----------



## Buckshot00

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 572786
> View attachment 572787
> View attachment 572788
> For the past 2 months, I've done a complete strip and repaint on my old 16' Naden. Still work to be done but the hull is finished. I used alkyd enamel with hardener so I hope it proves to be durable. I've, gulp, even turned down a scrounge because I've been so involved with this project. Back yard is too muddy to get to my split pile anyway and I hate moving wood twice...maybe if it's hard maple. Anyways the boat really isn't scrounge related other than I bought it with firewood money . But I thought you guys might find it interesting.


Looking damn good.


----------



## dancan

Since I gots no oak or eucalyptus and have been known to bust up pallets I went and picked up some of the spruce I cut yesterday .





I only had a bit of time so small load it was .
I figured I try the "Shear" ...













Works great and it's fast


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Have not been doing much scrounging, because I don't have much space to store wood.
> 
> But the other day I helped a neighbor clean up a city fence line, just to get some long 'sticks' that I could use to test the magnetic firewood measuring sticks I have been playing with in another thread.
> 
> Box elder, cedar, and ? (these are separate piles). Battery saw. It all burns.
> 
> View attachment 572880
> 
> 
> View attachment 572881
> 
> 
> Philbert


Hackberry, maybe some Siberian elm, and box elder?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy if you haven't tried it softwood is awesome stuff for getting the fire going. Big chunks of bone dry softwood followed by hardwood to slow things down. I've been heating the house with wood for about seven years now during that time here's a list of what I've burnt.

Year 1
Building off cuts from a mates Reno, mainly hardwood and Oregon.
Year 2
Jacaranda (creates an obscene amount of ash), various other scrounged off cuts from neighbors suburban trees.
Year 3
Pretty much exclusively hardwood fence paillings posts and rails, from a mates old fence. Also had a trailer load of blood wood eucalyptus for overnighters.
Year 4
First and last time I bought firewood. Trailer load of stringy bark eucalyptus. Plus 3 trailer loads of big rounds of radiata pine scrounged.
Year 5
Turpentine eucalyptus ( reputedly non flammable but I found it to be a nice slow burning wood). A load of liquid amber absolute nightmare to split.
Year 6
Spotted gum and iron bark..... now we're talking.
Year 7
Iron bark and yellow box plus A big dead pittoporum undulatum from my backyard. It was dead and easy to stack out the back yard rather than drag out to the front and pay to get rid of it. Much easier to send it up my chimney as C02.

My lesson learnt all wood will burn well if it seasoned for two years or more.
Now if I have the option I will go for eucalyptus, which I can do now as a mate has 15 acres of wooded iron bark near by.


----------



## svk

Did some unsuccessful morel scrounging yesterday. Too early and too cold. But I do have some good spots to check in another week or two. 

Buck was busy last fall. 


Lots of big cottonwoods 



More buck rubs



Several deer although only one is visible.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I only had a bit of time so small load it was .I figured I try the "Shear" ...


Ugly looking pieces. But shorter.

Philbert


----------



## Dieseldash

woodchip rookie said:


> I have heated with torn apart pallets. Fire's fire.
> 
> "Sure beats tryin to heat the house with snowballs"



I hear you there!

My old man heated our house for a winter with pallets and skids from his work when I was a kid. Money was tight back then for them and couldn't afford the electric bill from the base board heat. It was my job to clean out the ash and thousands of nails. Funny how I still remember how much heat those dried out oak pallets put out. 

We also used cottonwood from 3 giant trees he took down (48"dbh) took like 5 years to burn all that crap. Russian olive too. Me and my bro were assigned the summer job of splitting and stacking all that when I was 14. Freshman year football practice was cake after doing forced labor for dad all summer. My kids don't know how good they got it!


----------



## Philbert

Drag a speaker magnet through the ash to collect the nails and recycle them. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Well the crappy 3oth arms on the chipper didn't last long. My 3 pth would only lift it about 3" off the ground and when I backed up the rear end dug in and bent the crap out of them. They won't bend next time and now it will fit any size tractor. And a sneak preview of my newest loader attachment.


----------



## cantoo

A better pic of the business end.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy if you haven't tried it softwood is awesome stuff for getting the fire going. Big chunks of bone dry softwood followed by hardwood to slow things down.
> 
> My lesson learnt all wood will burn well if it seasoned for two years or more.
> Now if I have the option I will go for eucalyptus, which I can do now as a mate has 15 acres of wooded iron bark near by.



Agree with all that, Jeff. I suppose you do what you have to do. When I first started heating with wood there was a logging/thinning operation nearby and I'd go and scrounge the off cuts and daggy bits with a bow saw and that kept us warm for the three years we lived down near Wilson's Prom. Not sure what the eucalypt species was down there and didn't care - it kept us warm and because our place was small and with just the two of us we didn't need to heat through the day, my right arm could keep up. When I first moved to where I am I didn't know anyone in the first winter I scrounged some willow from a local caravan park that knocked a whole lot over - poof wood we called it because you'd chuck it in and "Poof", it was gone. That and some roadside scrounge worked.

Then for several years I'd go up into the local forests which had a lot of mountain and alpine ash - they are relatively lightweight eucalypts - killed after the 2003 bushfires and that kept us warm for several years but that is now running out as local scroungers have been after that for more than a decade. 

Since I've had farm access for the last few years, I've been burning three common local valley eucalypt species and it has been great. They are medium density so they get going ok while the really heavy hardwoods probably don't - hence the softwood starter would be suitable. On our 2 acres we have a number of wattles that die frequently and they make great kindling. Since I have a large supply, I can put a lot of that in with a couple of big bits of blue gum, peppermint or candlebark, light and leave the fire to its own devices. I reckon I'm four years ahead now with mainly peppermint and blue gum. What happens after that, well...who knows, I might be burning fruit trees, yard trees and the kitchen table.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Willow now that is very ordinary firewood. From your humble beginnings you've become an international scrounge superstar .
I have 2 years of wood stacked in the back yard and wood shed and my neighbors think I'm a bit weird.
I keep it to 2 years, that's enough to keep the termites out.
With your wood pile I think you could make some fantastic 'wood stack art' once its split (google it).
Me thinks 'Cowboy' theme would be perfect.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Willow now that is very ordinary firewood. From your humble beginnings you've become an international scrounge superstar .
I have 2 years of wood stacked in the back yard and wood shed and my neighbors think I'm a bit weird.
I keep it to 2 years, that's enough to keep the termites out.
With your wood pile I think you could make some fantastic 'wood stack art' once its split (google it).
Me thinks 'Cowboy' theme would be perfect.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Ugly looking pieces. But shorter.
> 
> Philbert



Ranier Hydraulics claimed that wood processed through the Chomper dried faster , I don't know if it's true but it fractures the end .
One nice thing is that I have no sawdust to deal with .


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Willow now that is very ordinary firewood. From your humble beginnings you've become an international scrounge superstar .
> I have 2 years of wood stacked in the back yard and wood shed and my neighbors think I'm a bit weird.
> I keep it to 2 years, that's enough to keep the termites out.
> With your wood pile I think you could make some fantastic 'wood stack art' once its split (google it).
> Me thinks 'Cowboy' theme would be perfect.



Two year's worth - how much is that in Sydney (and in ironbark which is worth a bit more than my peppermint)? At our place, you're looking at 25-30 cubes for two years worth and we've been burning gently the last few days even though the weather has been fine. 

I have a client who is a pest controller who tells me not to get more than four years ahead - the foraging underground termites will find it in that time. In my case I have this year's and next in the woodshed which is on a concrete slab then the pile which is another good two year's or more worth, including some to take down to my brother in Melbourne. So I suppose I could add another year's worth to Mt Cowboy....the spirit is willing, but the flesh can't be stuffed.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Ranier Hydraulics claimed that wood processed through the Chomper dried faster , I don't know if it's true but it fractures the end .
> One nice thing is that I have no sawdust to deal with .



I imagine it would dry faster with those sheared ends. How does it go in oak?


----------



## square1

Philbert said:


> and ?





95custmz said:


> It looks like Hackberry.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> I imagine it would dry faster with those sheared ends. How does it go in oak?



Pffft 

Does fine on birch and maple ....


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I imagine it would dry faster with those sheared ends.  How does it go in oak?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Two year's worth - how much is that in Sydney (and in ironbark which is worth a bit more than my peppermint)? At our place, you're looking at 25-30 cubes for two years worth and we've been burning gently the last few days even though the weather has been fine.
> 
> I have a client who is a pest controller who tells me not to get more than four years ahead - the foraging underground termites will find it in that time. In my case I have this year's and next in the woodshed which is on a concrete slab then the pile which is another good two year's or more worth, including some to take down to my brother in Melbourne. So I suppose I could add another year's worth to Mt Cowboy....the spirit is willing, but the flesh can't be stuffed.



I burn about 4 of my trailer loads a year, that's about 8.5 cubes per year. So about half what you burn. We would burn less except our house gets no sun in winter and has crap insulation. Haven't put the fire on yet this year, got it loaded up though ready for a match.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Willow now that is very ordinary firewood. From your humble beginnings you've become an international scrounge superstar .
> 
> Me thinks 'Cowboy' theme would be perfect.


Cowboy theme?


----------



## svk

Happy Easter scroungers!


----------



## svk

And for you boys down south.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, Apple is prized as firewood, but tough to get cause not much of it is straight, but good BTUs & smell. Ditto Black Cherry.

Happy Easter everyone, my day to do my own Tax Return w/o phone interruption!

Call me an old fart, but my vision of a Cowboy is just not compatible with face piercing, etc.


----------



## Philbert

These appear to be popular is some parts is Eastern Europe- a lot of videos on YouTube:





I am sure that there are larger (and better guarded) versions as well.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Easter! 
Had more white stuff on the wood pile again yesterday, ended up with about 2"
might be awhile before I can get to our scrounge area too
at least we don't have to worry about being too hot or fire danger yet.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm way behind on photos for you all but grabbed this today. Its my haul of Robinia PseudoAcacia aka Black Locust aka 'Primo Firewood'  There's a little over 1/3 but not quite 1/2 a cord I reckon. As you can see, it does rot in our wet UK weather but there is plenty of good wood there. That is the pile that it seems, in suburban london, makes me look like a firewood dealer! 







as for heating the house with pallets and other oddities, I can't pass up a nearby skip if it has a pallet in it. I have a blunt blade for my circular saw that I put back on so hitting a nail isn't upsetting, and slice the boards off pallets with that. These board pieces get split into kindling. The larger pieces get chainsawed to length and go in the stove, nails and remaining bits of boards and all. it all burns. I do check for the treatment symbol first though to ensure no chemical nasties go in the stove.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> That is the pile that it seems, in suburban london, makes me look like a firewood dealer!


In the States, we stack the firewood on the other side of the house . . . . .

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I do too, normally, but I'm behind on my splitting and stacking so the rear garden is littered with lots of little piles of wood as it is. I'm getting 'Those looks' from my dearest and in order to keep some room for my 19 month old daughter to play, the front of house is temporary storage. It ought to be safe though, wood burning is on the up, but its mainly a middle class stove owner nice to have thing, not a cheap heating necessity thing, and most of these people are too lazy to steal it and split it.


----------



## dancan

Well , I started after lunch on an Easter egg hunt 






But alas , no eggs 









After supper I went to the woodpile to work off the meal and stuffin cause I was stuffed lol









Made short work of some scrounged wood


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont know how close you are to electricity but cutting those 4-6ish diameter logs works really good on a mitre saw. Especially if its one of the bigger 12" saws


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does anybody have a Husqvarna tobogen/beanie hat they dont wear?

I want one.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont know how close you are to electricity but cutting those 4-6ish diameter logs works really good on a mitre saw. Especially if its one of the bigger 12" saws


Out of extension cord reach for that pile plus those poles were in my plow lane this winter so they're covered in dirt and rocks .
Besides , playing with hydraulics is just plain more fun lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well if you ever get some cleaner stuff thats closer to power, try a high dollar crosscut blade on a mitre saw. Its butter.


----------



## cantoo

Another tool to ensure I keep my scrounging rights to the farmland around me. The deal is I keep the bush in check around the fields and I get as much wood as I want. Still have to rig up the stop to keep it sitting vertical but everything is working well so far. The boom is adjustable because I have some trees in my yard that I want to remove that are pretty high. For around the bush it will only be out to the 2nd notch so maybe 15' at the highest, the length is just to get into the trees from the field. I'll be using a pole saw for some of it so no need to go up very high. Lots of guys around here just use an excavator or a loader tractor and smash the limbs off around the edge of the fields. Looks about as pretty as you would think too. Might be able to get a few jobs and make a few bucks making it look prettier. My grandson thought it was pretty cool driving along the ground but as soon as I got in with him and Gramma got behind the wheel he changed his mind quick. His Dad is terrified of heights and we're been going out of our way to get him used to heights while he's young. The boom is from my log grapple and the boom attached to the basket is 1\4' wall x2 1/2 x 2 1/2" tube.


----------



## Philbert

That one makes me nervous; a lot of people fall from commercially engineered lifts/buckets every year with bad outcomes.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

How much weight does it take to pull the back wheels off the ground?


----------



## cantoo

It was a certified basket and is the deep one so not much chance of falling out especially as I don't likes heights that much either. Much safer than a ladder. No hills around the field either so it's level. woodchip, I just built it so haven't tested it out all the way yet and like I said only have a few branches to remove on my lawn and won't be out very far for around the bush. I have a weight box for the back but doubt it will be needed as I lift 1500 lb logs fairly often. I would only be out 6' farther and am a lot less than 1500 lbs. I have aerial lift platform and forklift tickets so am aware of the risks. The idea is to drive it into position, get in, my wife lift to me height, cut the branches then back down, get out, back out and drive to next tree. Only cutting branches on one side of tree so no need to maneuver or drive while in it. I have a man basket for the forks but it's bigger (easier to get hurt) and a pain to get close enough to the branches. My grandsons play platform is higher than this.


----------



## Philbert

Cantoo, I respect your experience, and your welding skill. But the connection to the loader, the stability of the loader without levelers, working on soft ground, etc., and the fact that so many guys fall / get thrown out of conventional lifts makes me nervous. That's all I'm going to say. You are capable of making your own judgements, but if I did not at least raise the issue, . . . . 

'Happy Easter' and 
'Happy Patriots' Day'

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

It is good that it can not pivot to the side, but I don't like that there is nothing to brace to the ground (like when you dig from the back).

I respect your ingenuity, but be very, very careful. Test it first w/o a saw. (Or a person, use a weight)


----------



## JustJeff

Wear a harness. If a hydraulic hose decides to go at an inopportune time, it could get interesting. at least with the swiveling bucket, it would be tough to get dumped out.


----------



## svk

I don't even know where the day went yesterday. I started by changing oil in my Yukon and attempted to start cleaning the garage. But I kept finding parts for other projects in the garage as I moved stuff around. Ended up cleaning and repairing my gas grill, putting up the picnic table canopy, washing both cars, and buffing scratches out of my car, light yard work, and doing minor repairs on the kid's bikes. 

Was hoping to have a fire but we had seriously strong straight line winds to the point that I was starting to worry about my trees.


----------



## H-Ranch

Another load from the in-laws property. This one is a little smallish, but plenty of good locust in there. Towed it with their 8.1L Chevy instead of the Duramax GMC. Darn.  So to review: FIL cut the logs on their property, loaded them with his tractor, onto his trailer, and I towed it home with their truck. So I guess pretty much all I do is burn it... oh, and there is the processing, stacking, and loading the OWB. Probably at least 2 more loads stacked and ready at their place plus some that I was cutting while clearing their trails this week. You guessed it: with his saw! LOL


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I don't even know where the day went yesterday. . . I kept finding parts for other projects in the garage as I moved stuff around.


At least you got stuff done. Even if not in the list. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> At least you got stuff done. Even if not in the list.
> 
> Philbert


Yup.

I'm trying to work my way towards the side wall in the garage. Then I need to put in a couple more outlets before insulating and sheeting the wall and put up saw shelving like so many guys on here do.


----------



## Wowzer

Cantoo don't know how high you want to go, but we have something like this they use on the forklift at work. and you tie off in it as well, could just use a pole saw too in it?


----------



## farmer steve

SCROUNGE!!!!!!!! the state is replacing the bridge at the bottom of my hill and my neighbor there said come and get the wood. mostly maple but some walnut,ash and mulberry too.


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, we have one at work too but it's about 4' square and too big to get where I want to go. I want to keep my weight in the center of the loader so it is more stable. If it is even a little tippy I could have my back hoe on and the outriggers down close to the ground. Even if a hose breaks it will till just go straight down, well the arc of the loader down anyway. And it would go down pretty slowly and the bucket swivals as it goes down so couldn't get pinned under it. I'm still not sure about wearing the harness, I only plan on being 10 to 12' of the ground at the bush, the pole saw will reach as high as I need to cut.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowzer, we have one at work too but it's about 4' square and too big to get where I want to go. I want to keep my weight in the center of the loader so it is more stable. If it is even a little tippy I could have my back hoe on and the outriggers down close to the ground. Even if a hose breaks it will till just go straight down, well the arc of the loader down anyway. And it would go down pretty slowly and the bucket swivals as it goes down so couldn't get pinned under it. I'm still not sure about wearing the harness, I only plan on being 10 to 12' of the ground at the bush, the pole saw will reach as high as I need to cut.



I was looking on the old kijiji today too and seen a bucket truck box off a F 550 you could just mount it on one if those wagons and run it off your hydraulics on the tractor too.


----------



## Philbert

Other Options?


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200431419_200431419
*Northern Tool Limbinator Hydraulic Saw, Model# LS8 *Item# 395208


http://www.wikco.com/hyrch.html
*Wiko Hy-Reach Heavy Duty Tree Clipper*




https://www.farmequipment24-7.com/I...draulic_Tree_Saw_Hy_p/ifeskidsteertreesaw.htm
*'IFE' Skidsteer Quick Attach, Boom Mounted Hydraulic Chain Saw*


Philbert


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> Two weeks from now is supposed to the first trip of the year.


I have to get mine ready for water this year too. 
I usually head out for opening Pike and then fish all year for Bass, Pike and Musky in small lakes near my home.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

After the rain stopped I got to go out and finish that red oak


Had to laugh at this one

That limb was deep . lol
Gave my springs a workout


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I hit the wrong key.


one more


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I was looking at pics from the month and found the ash tree for you.
See it's not all Oak


----------



## dancan

Pffffffft .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Mine's all ash. I have yet to cut an oak.


----------



## dancan

Well , I've been watching the local ads for ash , locust or oak , zilch , nada nuthin 
But , I did find another scrounging tool


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Well , I've been watching the local ads for ash , locust or oak , zilch , nada nuthin
> But , I did find another scrounging tool


no pic?


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> no pic?



Phone or pc ?


----------



## svk

PC. Broken image icon is all that shows.


----------



## dancan

Daum, I'll have a good look at it tomorrow , not on my pc anymore.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

It could be oak envy lol


----------



## cantoo

Philbert, I was bidding on one of the wedge cutters at the last sale but at $3000 it just isn't worth it. I could buy a lot of firewood for that. And they still can make a mess of the tree. I've talked to guys that use the chainsaw ones and binding is a real usual issue and bent bars are the norm. I don't have enough oil flow for the hydraulic saw either. I still have some work to do on mine before I use it.
Wowzer, I've been keeping an eye on the Barrie auction for a van mounted one that the van is garbage but nothing yet. I really don't have that many branches to do though so it's not worth too much investment. I'll likely just drop most of the trees into the bush anyway. Land is drying up quick though and my window is getting real short.
I spent 2 hours chipping pine limbs at my brothers tonight and my body is sore. Chipper worked good considering the bulky branches we were feeding into it. Another 2 hours there tomorrow night should finish it.


----------



## Philbert

I was thinking a large electric saw at the end of a boom arm that you fabricated. 

Keep it simple: adjust the cutting angle manually before yo raise the boom into position. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Dan, I promise, if you come down to visit, I'll let you cut some Oak. Got Red & White available.

Now Mighty Mouse will not be the saw of choice for this stuff, but don't worry, I got ya covered there too!

And I'm still shocked that SVK never picked up an 044. He had a big grin on his face after using mine that day! Now with the base gasket delete & timing advance, it is even stronger.


----------



## Philbert

Here's my design:



15# chainsaw at end of boom instead of 150+# person. _Good_ electric chainsaw Small generator that could also be used for other things. Wireless remote start /stop switch. Manual telescope and tilt adjustments to keep it simple for occasional use.

Cheaper than one of these: https://jarraff.com/

Philbert


----------



## Cody

Cody said:


> Well I hope your luck is better than mine! Replaced the diaphragm on the carb, made sure everything else looked good on it but I must be missing something. Either that or the pickup tube is far more clogged than what it seems to be. It just won't draw any fuel into the carb, runs if I spray fuel right into the carb though. I ended up putting the tank in a good bed of coals and that really cleaned it up, I can worry about it being pretty later though.



The fuel needle was only out a half a turn, ended up at 1.5 turns out and it was running. I turned it out around another 1/4 turn just to richen it up a bit, otherwise it was spinning just over 4,000 rpm at full throttle. What a dumby I can be, sure am happy to have it running. 






This could even count as my first scrounge worthy post as you'll see some firewood in the back there, but since most is cut down on this property I try not to get too excited, there's tons of little red elm out here.


----------



## dancan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> It could be oak envy lol



Oak wilt maybe lol






Pic work now ?
Mike , you bring the oak , I'll dig out the 660 
Coffee , beer or pop on me if any of you make it up here and bring some oak


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> SCROUNGE!!!!!!!! the state is replacing the bridge at the bottom of my hill and my neighbor there said come and get the wood. mostly maple but some walnut,ash and mulberry too.
> View attachment 573484
> View attachment 573485
> View attachment 573486
> View attachment 573490
> View attachment 573491
> View attachment 573492



Now that's proper scrounge


----------



## rarefish383

I can send a couple bushels of acorns and you can start your own Oak forest. It can be dangerous trying to walk down my back yard when the things start to fall, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm with you @woodchip rookie , I ain't cut no oak either .

On the other hand, I have cut blue gum. The Lady Farmer tells me that I have given her enough wood, so most of the remaining blue gum I had cut for her and stacked in good drying positions came home with me today. 




I couldn't be bothered splitting some of the bigger remaining rounds so Limby got some action. Looks like the phone camera got a bit shmeary at some point. 




This load I'll take down to my brother in Melbourne at some point. I cut it shorter with the Lady Farmer in mind and his firebox is a bit smaller than mine so it'll suit him. Also scrounged up a new jockey wheel for the trailer, I'm happy about that.


----------



## MustangMike

Never tire of those beautiful views, looks a lot like our Catskill Mtns. which are often 2,000+ feet.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> I was thinking a large electric saw at the end of a boom arm that you fabricated.
> 
> Keep it simple: adjust the cutting angle manually before yo raise the boom into position.
> 
> Philbert


I made one for a customer. It had a 30" circular blade run by hydraulics. Extendable boom and a quick hook for front end loader or skid steer. I didn't design it but I think the end should have swiveled.


----------



## JustJeff

Greentec I think makes one now. Like with four blades on it!


----------



## woodchip rookie

They not have oak in Aus there Cowboy?


----------



## farmer steve

was working on my scrounge today and the cable/phone co. was moving wires to the new poles. talked to the boss? and asked him about the old guy wires for the poles. 5/16 cable. yea i'll take it. he stopped back with some new cable wraps he thought i would need.  a scrounge while i was scrounging. hauled 4 loads like this home to the top of the hill.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Dan, I promise, if you come down to visit, I'll let you cut some Oak. Got Red & White available.
> 
> Now Mighty Mouse will not be the saw of choice for this stuff, but don't worry, I got ya covered there too!
> 
> And I'm still shocked that SVK never picked up an 044. He had a big grin on his face after using mine that day! Now with the base gasket delete & timing advance, it is even stronger.


Well I skipped the 70 cc class and went right to the 85! Which may be going to the saw spa soon


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Oak wilt maybe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic work now ?
> Mike , you bring the oak , I'll dig out the 660
> Coffee , beer or pop on me if any of you make it up here and bring some oak


Yup and the original pic is there today too.


----------



## svk

Haven't been in here in almost 24 hours. Glad to see the place didn't fold up. 

@MustangMike you must be feeling relief today!


----------



## cantoo

This belongs to my auctioneer buddy. Might be overkill for my needs though.
http://www.agdealer.com/list/view_i...=1&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=index.cfm&ID=727606

I took these pics in one of his sheds last summer.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Haven't been in here in almost 24 hours. Glad to see the place didn't fold up. !



Nope. We are all still here looking for oak.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Nope. We are all still here looking for oak.


Going to be cutting some North Carolina oak in a few days!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> you must be feeling relief today!



Yes, but the phone keeps ringing. Someone left something here, other stuff that did not have to be done by deadline, calls regarding why their bank account has not been debited yet (it takes a few days to clear, but they all get paranoid that I messed up).

That said I did a bit of work on some saws today, tying to get ready for the Upstate NY GTG, and I will have both Grandsons all day for the next 2 days, so not really much time left for me.


----------



## svk

I really wish I could make it up to the NY gtg. You will have to give my ole buddy CTyank a fist bump for me


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Yup and the original pic is there today too.


Excuse my ignorance. But what kind of tool is that in the pic?


----------



## Philbert

Saw the local Cabela's stocking some Husqvarnas . . .










Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

They sure are pricey. Don't cut worth a damn, though.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> They not have oak in Aus there Cowboy?



There are a few native oaks and some introduced ones but they aren't in my area in great numbers. I don't see myself cutting one for the foreseeable future so @dancan and I have that in common.


----------



## MustangMike

My two Grandsons spent the day with me today, so after discussing with them what we should do, we decided that I would teach them how to use the Hatchet & Knife sets that I had given them for Christmas.

I set up a chopping block in the driveway, then I made each of them demonstrate that they could hit a spot I identified with a hammer. I figured there was no use letting them swing a hatchet if they could not control a hammer, but they both did well.

So I found some fallen Black Walnut branches in the lot across the street and we brought them back, took the branches off, skinned the bark off, then stained them with home made Walnut stain, and made walking sticks out of them.

Both boys (7 & 10) worked diligently, but they also both got stuck here & there and I alternated helping each of them. Hey, it was the first time either of them used a hatchet. But both of them kept going, sometimes choosing the hatchet, sometimes the knife, and sometimes I helped a bit.

I was almost worried they would go home and complain about how hard I worked them and how their hands were sore, etc., but instead they went home and told my Daughter "We had the best day ever". I could not be more proud of them.

I also think it is a reflection that some of the more routine things that many of us take for granted are starting to disappear from the fabric of American life, including using hatchets, knives, guns, etc. I'm so glad we got to share this day!


----------



## Cowboy254

That's excellent, Mike! Kids spend so much time mucking around on computers, tablets and phones that people forget that practical stuff and relatively unsophisticated stuff is fun too. It's just that many (or even most) kids these days haven't been exposed to it so they don't know any different. Working on something, learning new things and having something to show for it at the end of the day, that's exciting and an experience that can plant a seed in inquiring young minds. Sounds like a great day for them, and for you. 

Great stuff.

My kids went in a Spartan race (obstacles, hills, mud pits etc) locally late last year and ran themselves to exhaustion, and here they are at the end, half covered in mud and they'd had a ball. 




Dirt, mud, using tools, making stuff. It's what kids love, most of them just don't know it yet.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My two Grandsons spent the day with me today, so after discussing with them what we should do, we decided that I would teach them how to use the Hatchet & Knife sets that I had given them for Christmas.
> 
> I set up a chopping block in the driveway, then I made each of them demonstrate that they could hit a spot I identified with a hammer. I figured there was no use letting them swing a hatchet if they could not control a hammer, but they both did well.
> 
> So I found some fallen Black Walnut branches in the lot across the street and we brought them back, took the branches off, skinned the bark off, then stained them with home made Walnut stain, and made walking sticks out of them.
> 
> Both boys (7 & 10) worked diligently, but they also both got stuck here & there and I alternated helping each of them. Hey, it was the first time either of them used a hatchet. But both of them kept going, sometimes choosing the hatchet, sometimes the knife, and sometimes I helped a bit.
> 
> I was almost worried they would go home and complain about how hard I worked them and how their hands were sore, etc., but instead they went home and told my Daughter "We had the best day ever". I could not be more proud of them.
> 
> I also think it is a reflection that some of the more routine things that many of us take for granted are starting to disappear from the fabric of American life, including using hatchets, knives, guns, etc. I'm so glad we got to share this day!


Well done!

My older kids always gripe about going to the cabin or camping but they have a great time when they are there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Americas kids suck. To be quite blunt. It doesn't help that the school systems they are in suck also though.


----------



## LondonNeil

I thought you guys might appreciate seeing why this Ash has been such a battle (its half or more split now, about 2m3 /little over half a cord so far). As you can see its lovely straight grained and clean stuff










At least it does split now its a bit drier


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I thought you guys might appreciate seeing why this Ash has been such a battle (its half or more split now, about 2m3 /little over half a cord so far). As you can see its lovely straight grained and clean stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it does split now its a bit drier


I've frequently seen stump and crotch pieces like that. But if the whole tree is wavy you've definitely got your work cut out for you!


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> I thought you guys might appreciate seeing why this Ash has been such a battle . . . . As you can see its lovely straight grained and clean stuff


Quite a pain in the ash!

Philbert


----------



## tpence2177

I'm guessing a tree exposed to a lot of wind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LondonNeil

tpence2177 said:


> I'm guessing a tree exposed to a lot of wind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure, but i suspect so. it came from a tree guy. the largest pieces are over 30 inch diameter, I've had a huge number of massive crotches, aloough I think the photo'd splits were a straighter round, and almost all of it has had either barbed wire, washing line, chickenwire, brick or concrete in it. I got stitched up on that tree!

It is splitting now, but I'm getting alot of splinterery shards, and a lot of ugly mis-shaped splits. at least the splinters make kindling, and my 19 month old has started helping daddy, she collects these and adds them to the stack as I collect the bigger splits


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I thought you guys might appreciate seeing why this Ash has been such a battle (its half or more split now, about 2m3 /little over half a cord so far). As you can see its lovely straight grained and clean stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it does split now its a bit drier



Is it softwood - it looks a bit like it from down here. I picked up a load of some variant of cedar and I thought I'd be able to smash it apart no worries. It just absorbed every hit and took ages to gradually convince it to give up. It had a grain that looked a bit similar to your pictures. I turned one into a chopping block, I reckon it should last a while!


----------



## KiwiBro

With that figure, isn't there a higher purpose for the wood than firewood? I started cutting rings from a gum log a while ago but couldn't split the first few rings because of the grain. The rest of the log got the ends sealed and I'll be back to slab it sometime because the figure in it was intense.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @KiwiBro , you've got some catching up to do.

I trooped out to the Lady Farm today. It was a rubbish day, rained most of the time but held off a bit in the afternoon. I went up and saw an old friend.




But today I wasn't cutting firewood, I was scrounging bonfire wood.  There were lots of branchy bits that didn't qualify for Mt Cowboy but will do for a bonfire. I also had some admirers today.




I loaded up a trailer load of bluegum crapwood and headed home, or at least I tried. Getting up the muddy ramp proved a problem even in the Lady Farmer ute with 4WD, low range and diffs locked. Three goes later, I squeaked my way out. Didn't get a good picture of the load but you're not missing much.




Here's one of the bonfire stockpiles after I unloaded, should be a good one come 20th May. There's more in other piles and a large amount of miscellaneous combustible stuff to go in there.


----------



## KiwiBro

Howdy Cowboy. Will hopefully get time to read more of this thread. It's hard not to admire your scroungyness. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Is it softwood - it looks a bit like it from down here.



Ash is very hard, used for baseball bats and shovel handles, etc.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @KiwiBro , you've got some catching up to do.
> 
> I trooped out to the Lady Farm today. It was a rubbish day, rained most of the time but held off a bit in the afternoon. I went up and saw an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 574517
> 
> 
> But today I wasn't cutting firewood, I was scrounging bonfire wood. There were lots of branchy bits that didn't qualify for Mt Cowboy but will do for a bonfire. I also had some admirers today.
> 
> View attachment 574519
> 
> 
> I loaded up a trailer load of bluegum crapwood and headed home, or at least I tried. Getting up the muddy ramp proved a problem even in the Lady Farmer ute with 4WD, low range and diffs locked. Three goes later, I squeaked my way out. Didn't get a good picture of the load but you're not missing much.
> 
> View attachment 574518
> 
> 
> Here's one of the bonfire stockpiles after I unloaded, should be a good one come 20th May. There's more in other piles and a large amount of miscellaneous combustible stuff to go in there.
> 
> View attachment 574520


Cowboy, is that your house in the background? It's a bit blurry, but it looks like a beautiful house, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Ash is very hard, used for baseball bats and shovel handles, etc.



Indeed. Over this side of the pond its used for axe and sledge handles a lot, american hickory is rare on our tools. I'm told its the favoured hardwood over here. almost as much heat as oak and it normally splits very easily, my tree is the exception. It grows quickly for a hardwood and one reason its loved for firewood is its dries fast, primarily because it is only about 30% water when growing, most woods are 40% upwards

At least it should be good when i finally get to burn it.


----------



## aheeejd

Not really scrounging, its my father in law let's me go down back, backside of field & cut my firewood but just started a couple days ago & figured I'd share. I should have already cut trees down, but last Oct my truck died, between work & cold temps I spent about a month & a half putting in a remanufactured engine, laying in driveway. Anyways, here's a few shots from a few days ago.




















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

I disagree. You pick that stuff off the forest floor, instead of having it delivered, it counts as 'scrounging'.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

No siree Bob , no spruce today , not 1 stick







Maple , yellow and white birch , all Zoggerwood lol


----------



## dancan

I just measured my softwood stack , I'm still burning up here but I've got one cord of softwood left then I'd have to dip into some dry hardwood that I had for next year .
I've started my next winter's softwood pile , 1 cord stacked , I'm gonna mix this Zoggerwood in the softwood piles .
I'd better find some more wood .


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Indeed. Over this side of the pond its used for axe and sledge handles a lot, american hickory is rare on our tools. I'm told its the favoured hardwood over here. almost as much heat as oak and it normally splits very easily, my tree is the exception. It grows quickly for a hardwood and one reason its loved for firewood is its dries fast, primarily because it is only about 30% water when growing, most woods are 40% upwards
> 
> At least it should be good when i finally get to burn it.



Ah, I see. You don't learn much about wood just by looking at it, it seems. You have to cut it, lift it, hit it, swear at it, split it and finally burn it before you know it. I'm sure you will enjoy a bit of payback when burning time comes.

I don't know if its the same over there but people in these parts call all sorts of trees all sorts of different things depending on what they've heard or how it looks or what their grandpappy used to call it. There's a eucalypt that grows on elevated areas here commonly called alpine ash, yet Tasmanians call it Tassie oak. It is neither an ash or an oak, so things can get confusing. One person's ash is not necessarily the same as they next person's ash (cue @Philbert ).


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I just measured my softwood stack , I'm still burning up here but I've got one cord of softwood left then I'd have to dip into some dry hardwood that I had for next year .
> I've started my next winter's softwood pile , 1 cord stacked , I'm gonna mix this Zoggerwood in the softwood piles .
> I'd better find some more wood .



I thought you said you had so much wood it was coming out of all sorts of places?


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> I thought you said you had so much wood it was coming out of all sorts of places?



Well , at home you know , not much wood , racks are empty , furnace still going , barely enough hardwood left for the 2019 burn season so I'd best find more wood for home , I don't want to be caught short , might get a Polar Vortex at any time .
I'll just call the piles at the undisclosed secret locations "Strategic Reserve" lol 
The total count from that houselot will be interesting , 8 cord of Zoggerwood hauled from it so far and not even a dent in that "Strategic Reserve" pile lol
2cm of snow on the way for tonight ....


----------



## woodchip rookie

They break down snow accumulation by centimeters?


----------



## dancan

Ayup , close to an inch tonight but the temps are 34F tonight going up to 50F tomorrow , I don't know where the snow fits in ?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I just measured my softwood stack , I'm still burning up here but I've got one cord of softwood left then I'd have to dip into some dry hardwood that I had for next year .
> I've started my next winter's softwood pile , 1 cord stacked , I'm gonna mix this Zoggerwood in the softwood piles .
> I'd better find some *OAK.*


----------



## dancan

I'll make up in shear quantity for what I lack in quality


----------



## woodchip rookie

even if its pallet wood


----------



## dancan

Well , I've done the pallets , I'm gonna go for more scrounged wood and the scrounged pallets for stacking lol


----------



## svk

We cut lots of oak today at the GTG


----------



## cantoo

Spent 2 nights chipping and ended up with 2 trailer loads 6x10x 3' sides. Thought the chipper was sounding a little loud but blamed it on my radio headphones batteries dying and just seeming louder. Before taking the chipper off I decided to service it and grease all the bearings. Got halfway done and found this. 2" bearing on the main drive shaft right at the pulleys. Good thing it's pretty new everything came off easy. Buddy owns a welding shop and he has new bearings wait for me to pick up tomorrow. Smyth Welding, I'm sure some of you guys have some of their equipment. http://smythwelding.com/
I also bought a couple more buckets, one to keep and one to sell. It's a 4 prong bale fork that I plan to use to hold logs to cut them into 32" long rounds. They are HLA who is also not far from me. http://hlaattachments.com/


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> One person's ash is not necessarily the same as they next person's ash (cue @Philbert ).


A good piece of ash is hard to find . . . _(referring to soft wood forests, of course). _

Some people don't know their ash from a hole in the ground . . . _( it's a real problem when planting)_

Some people can't find their own ash with 2 hands and a flashlight. . . (_messy wood piles, I assume)._

Hey, I'll be here all week folks, . . .

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

In theory, today is my last opportunity for big scrounge out at the Lady Farm as next week is the appointed time for the Lady to vacate the farm...though it is possible that things may be delayed in that respect yet again. I've lacked a little motivation to scrounge, possibly when you're four years in front the immediate need fades a little. On the other hand, I figured that maybe I was just tired of cutting peppermint and perhaps needed a change. 

Hello candlebark.




Candlebarks generally have nice straight trunks and are pleasant to cut. There's clear delineation between the pink heartwood and the pale sapwood. The heartwood is very good burning with very little ash (sorry Philbert) while the sapwood is ashy and the bark is even more so. I'm after the pink bits . The bark often peels off fairly easily and failing that I'll split it off the big rounds and use it as bonfire material. 




The rounds were pretty big. I'll admit that I needed to use two hands. 




Once I had this load all secure, I let Limby and Old Faithful have a rest while I took it home and unloaded. Play nicely boys while I'm away.




So, I got that load home and drove out to the farm again. Here's load number 2.




Then I got that home and drove out for more again, even though my back was suggesting that we had enough for the day.




There are a few bits left, mostly irregular bits but I might be able to sneak out tomorrow arvo and pick them up along with a few other odds and ends that I have left lying around in different spots. This branch material I'll split and let dry then take down to my brother. There's a lot of sapwood and bark in the branchy stuff but he doesn't care, I'll also take down some peppermint to help it burn down better. 4.5 cubes, or a cord and a bit is enough scrounging for one day but it's all good, it makes me feel like a man again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

^^^^I nominate this guy for the scrounge award for 2017. (Cowboy)


----------



## LondonNeil

I second that!


----------



## Cowboy254

Thanks! It was a great scrounge day, beautiful weather, about 20 degrees, nice shady spot, lovely tree to cut. Went out there at 9.30am, finished at 5pm. It's only 10 mins to get to the farm but then another 10 bouncing around to get to the scrounge spot. Doing everything but the cutting by hand is time consuming but good exercise!


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> ^^^^I nominate this guy for the scrounge award for 2017. (Cowboy)



Pfffft , not a stick of spruce to be seen for miles ...


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> . . .


Enough with the 'ash' jokes.

Now is that a Subaru Outback, outback, near the outback . . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

nah.....just out back


----------



## aheeejd

Philbert said:


> I disagree. You pick that stuff off the forest floor, instead of having it delivered, it counts as 'scrounging'.
> 
> Philbert


Haha yeah, that's a good way to look at it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well , this afternoon I decided to process that load of Zoggerwood 















More wood in the shoulder season stacks


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Well , this afternoon I decided to process that load of Zoggerwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More wood in the shoulder season stacks


Snips it off pretty neatly!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Here's an 'Outback' pic.... out on the back porch.
Got some wood ready for winter, 3 cubes of hardwood, 0.8 cubes of kindling. Our fire place is just inside the sliding door.
The big stack is 7ft tall my wife 5ft something. She asked me how's she supposed to get it?... Told her I'm in charge of bringing wood in for the first few weeks


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Well , this afternoon I decided to process that load of Zoggerwood


For the volume of wood that you cut, it would be much faster to use one of the methods in this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...all-diameter-bent-wood-and-lots-of-it.186935/

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> SCROUNGE!!!!!!!! the state is replacing the bridge at the bottom of my hill and my neighbor there said come and get the wood. mostly maple but some walnut,ash and mulberry too.
> View attachment 573484
> View attachment 573485
> View attachment 573486
> View attachment 573490
> View attachment 573491
> View attachment 573492


I still want to cut on that big log when you get it flat.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Americas kids suck. To be quite blunt. It doesn't help that the school systems they are in suck also though.


A bit harsh when the real problem is the parents. Lazy parents make lazy kids. My 4 year old has free roam of the 6.5 acres were we live if the suns up she will walk past the TV without a second thought and will play outside till she's exhausted. Helps split wood and stack it because she wants to not by her self but if I'm at the wood pile most likely she's by my side.
also doesn't mind getting dirty.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Here's an 'Outback' pic.... out on the back porch.
> Got some wood ready for winter, 3 cubes of hardwood, 0.8 cubes of kindling. Our fire place is just inside the sliding door.
> The big stack is 7ft tall my wife 5ft something. She asked me how's she supposed to get it?... Told her I'm in charge of bringing wood in for the first few weeks
> 
> View attachment 575060
> 
> 
> View attachment 575065



Just tell her to take some bits from the bottom right hand end. The whole stack will be a height she can reach in no time.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> A bit harsh when the real problem is the parents. Lazy parents make lazy kids. My 4 year old has free roam of the 6.5 acres were we live if the suns up she will walk past the TV without a second thought and will play outside till she's exhausted. Helps split wood and stack it because she wants to not by her self but if I'm at the wood pile most likely she's by my side.View attachment 575087
> also doesn't mind getting dirty.View attachment 575088



She's a cutie, must make you proud.

...though I didn't know kids grew out of the ground over there .


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> She's a cutie, must make you proud.


I said for years I wasn't having any kids and now I don't know what I'd do without them. Got this little guy to just started talking and taking his first steps.


----------



## Jeffkrib

And don't you love how they can turn your house from neat and tidy to a big mess is 5 seconds flat


----------



## woodchip rookie

I can do that too.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> And don't you love how they can turn your house from neat and tidy to a big mess is 5 seconds flat


So true but the 4 year old will clean up after herself.
We had these two to help us prepare for the kids now they help watch the kids.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> She's a cutie, must make you proud.
> 
> ...though I didn't know kids grew out of the ground over there .



She had a liitle help getting there.


----------



## Marine5068

A bit more Cherry that wouldn't fit under the house racks.
About one cord here.


----------



## Sledneck_77

Hi guys done Scrounging for a bit. Think I should start splitting. Three Oak Two Shag Bark Hickory and Two Rock Cherry


----------



## LondonNeil

and something metal in the oak, hope you didn't hit it with the chain.


----------



## Sledneck_77

Guy that cut it down said there was a bunch of Nails at the base of the trunk. I'm not sure if it just stained the heart wood Cuz I didn't hit anything. When I bucked it up. Cut both piles there with an MS251C and two chains. Lost one when I hit the dirt. Other one I only had to hand file a bit to finish everything up. Hoping I don't run into anything to big while I'm splitting...


----------



## rarefish383

Nice table by the splitter, Joe


----------



## Sledneck_77

Thanks really helps out with bigger splits


----------



## svk

No turkey for me yet.

Cut some oak at my uncle's after hunting this morning. Mostly tops and a couple big pieces that the tree service missed. Red oak sure cuts easier than white oak!






Freehand noodled a slab. Might make a nice cutting board.


----------



## cantoo

No sawing for a day or two. Had a fight with a cheap Chinese rachet strap while trying to seat the bead on my tractor tire. Only time I didn't have my gloves on too. Ended up cutting skin off with scissors and 3 stitches. Worse part was them scrubbing it clean. And if anyone else every does this don't try to sledge hammer stuff the next day. Unbelievable pain, I had a weak moment and wasn't thinking.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> No sawing for a day or two. Had a fight with a cheap Chinese rachet strap while trying to seat the bead on my tractor tire. Only time I didn't have my gloves on too. Ended up cutting skin off with scissors and 3 stitches. Worse part was them scrubbing it clean. And if anyone else every does this don't try to sledge hammer stuff the next day. Unbelievable pain, I had a weak moment and wasn't thinking.
> View attachment 575559


Yuk


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> No sawing for a day or two. Had a fight with a cheap Chinese rachet strap while trying to seat the bead on my tractor tire. Only time I didn't have my gloves on too. Ended up cutting skin off with scissors and 3 stitches. Worse part was them scrubbing it clean. And if anyone else every does this don't try to sledge hammer stuff the next day. Unbelievable pain, I had a weak moment and wasn't thinking.
> View attachment 575559


"ratchet strap" and "tractor tire" just sounds like a bad combination. Ill stay away from that stuff.


----------



## Xjcacher

woodchip rookie said:


> "ratchet strap" and "tractor tire" just sounds like a bad combination. Ill stay away from that stuff.


better than ether and tractor tire.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/-0V_GB4LeIE


----------



## LondonNeil

i thought it was wd40


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont think wd40 burns fast enough


----------



## farmer steve

Xjcacher said:


> better than ether and tractor tire.
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/-0V_GB4LeIE


been there done that. works great. the newer stuff isn't as volatile so ya need more for effect.


----------



## JustJeff

Beautiful 72 degrees today my place is still soggy from all the rain so it's not time to drag out the splitter yet it was so nice I couldn't stand to be inside so I showed the 5020 some love and made a few Canadian candles from a scrounged cedar. 
Still have to split all this and more stacked along the fence


----------



## tpence2177

Cut up a stump and got to run both of my saws a good bit Monday because I didn't feel like rolling the huge stump lol. 

Anyone have a ms361/440/040? Or really anything with an inboard clutch that huztl copies? I have a bright idea that I might could find one with the same dimensions as my cs-590 that I might could adapt to save about $80 going OEM rim sprocket setup. I'm going to get all the measurements of my clutch drum and the needle bearings if someone would be so kind to maybe measure theirs next time they are down for a good cleaning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cantoo

I likely would have tried the ether route but after burning my hand bad last year doing bodywork I kind of shy away from fire. The thumb is working fine, I spent most of the day digging out trees and moving brush with the tractor. Only hurt when I don't take my 2 hour Tynol. Won't be running a saw for awhile though. I moved a bunch of clay too.


----------



## tpence2177

cantoo said:


> I likely would have tried the ether route but after burning my hand bad last year doing bodywork I kind of shy away from fire. The thumb is working fine, I spent most of the day digging out trees and moving brush with the tractor. Only hurt when I don't take my 2 hour Tynol. Won't be running a saw for awhile though. I moved a bunch of clay too.



Just watch that Tylenol intake. Only recommended to take a total of 2000mg a day now I think. Extra strength Tylenol is 500mg per tablet now. Used to be 375mg per tablet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk

I've had a chance to spend time with @muddstopper @NGaMountains and @zogger over the past two days and can tell you they are all very good people. 

I have a few pics from zogger's place that I'll post up when I have better reception. I did get a chance to see oakzilla, the zogger smogger, and run the zoginator when I was at his house

I've added 6 1/2 saws to the fleet over the past week for a combined total of $25. Going to need more storage space lol.


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Cut up a stump and got to run both of my saws a good bit Monday because I didn't feel like rolling the huge stump lol.
> 
> Anyone have a ms361/440/040? Or really anything with an inboard clutch that huztl copies? I have a bright idea that I might could find one with the same dimensions as my cs-590 that I might could adapt to save about $80 going OEM rim sprocket setup. I'm going to get all the measurements of my clutch drum and the needle bearings if someone would be so kind to maybe measure theirs next time they are down for a good cleaning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is the stock spur sprocket on your 590 worn out? Iv never had a problem with mine although I will go to the rim setup when its worn out.


----------



## Dieseldash

Sledneck_77 said:


> Hi guys done Scrounging for a bit. Think I should start splitting. Three Oak Two Shag Bark Hickory and Two Rock CherryView attachment 575353
> View attachment 575354



That's a cool looking wood shed!

There's a neat thread wood shed designs you should tell us about it if you haven't yet.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> Is the stock spur sprocket on your 590 worn out? Iv never had a problem with mine although I will go to the rim setup when its worn out.



Not anywhere close right now just having a plan in place for when it does. I'm sure even the spur sprocket is expensive so I'm on the hunt for an alternative while I have plenty of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I've added 6 1/2 saws to the fleet over the past week for a combined total of $25.


This thread is titled 'Scrounging _Firewood_', not 'Scrounging/Stealing _Saws_'!

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> This thread is titled 'Scrounging _Firewood_', not 'Scrounging/Stealing _Saws_'!
> 
> Philbert


And I expect to see a video of the l65 cutting wood in the near future


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> And I expect to see a video of the l65 cutting wood in the near future


It's high on the list for sure!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I've had a chance to spend time with @muddstopper @NGaMountains and @zogger over the past two days and can tell you they are all very good people.
> 
> I have a few pics from zogger's place that I'll post up when I have better reception. I did get a chance to see oakzilla, the zogger smogger, and run the zoginator when I was at his house
> 
> I've added 6 1/2 saws to the fleet over the past week for a combined total of $25. Going to need more storage space lol.


Really nice meeting you man! Had a good time!


----------



## svk

Hanging at the Waffle House in Murphy NC for a few minutes and my phone finally works. 

Here's a few photos from Zogger's place yesterday:







True Zogger wood!!!!




Cutting oakzilla 





Here's the smaller of the two oakzilla stumps. This is the one that tried to drop a limb through Zog's living room.


----------



## svk

It's been a fun week. In addition to turkey hunting I've been able to run a SP125 and ported 394 and also lay eyes on a real nice 880.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Here's a few photos from Zogger's place yesterday



(_Zogger lives at a cow spa?!?!?!_)



svk said:


> Cutting oakzilla


(_CHAPS!!!_)

Philbert


----------



## svk

It was 88 degrees. I guess the cows and the dog needed to cool off!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

svk said:


> Hanging at the Waffle House in Murphy NC for a few minutes and my phone finally works.
> 
> Here's a few photos from Zogger's place yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 575920
> View attachment 575921
> View attachment 575922
> View attachment 575923
> 
> 
> True Zogger wood!!!!
> View attachment 575925
> View attachment 575926
> 
> 
> Cutting oakzilla
> View attachment 575927
> View attachment 575928
> View attachment 575929
> 
> 
> Here's the smaller of the two oakzilla stumps. This is the one that tried to drop a limb through Zog's living room.
> View attachment 575930


Some people may not want to see that oak pile
Why did you not take the stump to the ground you had the saw running
A pic of that or a vid even better
I like big saws


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Some people may not want to see that oak pile
> Why did you not take the stump to the ground you had the saw running
> A pic of that or a vid even better
> I like big saws


Oak envy! Lol. 

I don't know about the stump, I think a tree service e dropped it for him.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hanging at the Waffle House in Murphy NC for a few minutes and my phone finally works.
> 
> Here's a few photos from Zogger's place yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 575920
> View attachment 575921
> View attachment 575922
> View attachment 575923
> 
> 
> True Zogger wood!!!!
> View attachment 575925
> View attachment 575926
> 
> 
> Cutting oakzilla
> View attachment 575927
> View attachment 575928
> View attachment 575929
> 
> 
> Here's the smaller of the two oakzilla stumps. This is the one that tried to drop a limb through Zog's living room.
> View attachment 575930


That saw is so huge it looks like its photo shopped in there! I laughed so hard at that pic cause I'd be grinning too! Glad you're having a good trip.


----------



## dancan

Pffft , I have no envy for oak because there's no wood like spruce , no wood like spruce , no wood like spruce .....
Great pics Steve !


----------



## MustangMike

So: 1) Why don't you get a real Stihl saw and stump that stump; and,

2) Why are all the Farm Animal running away from you????


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> This thread is titled 'Scrounging _Firewood_', not 'Scrounging/Stealing _Saws_'!
> 
> Philbert



Well since we're talking about cutting up scrounged wood with scrounged saws ...


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> So: 1) Why don't you get a real Stihl saw and stump that stump; and,
> 
> 2) Why are all the Farm Animal running away from you????


I noticed how all the animals were running away, but I didn't want to insinuate anything, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So: 1) Why don't you get a real Stihl saw and stump that stump; and,
> 
> 2) Why are all the Farm Animal running away from you????


i thought that too Mike but i didn't wanna stir the pot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I Stihl use Husky's


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> I've had a chance to spend time with @muddstopper @NGaMountains and @zogger over the past two days and can tell you they are all very good people.
> 
> I have a few pics from zogger's place that I'll post up when I have better reception. I did get a chance to see oakzilla, the zogger smogger, and run the zoginator when I was at his house
> 
> I've added 6 1/2 saws to the fleet over the past week for a combined total of $25. Going to need more storage space lol.


@svk Steve, You keep spending money like that on saws and you will have to get a second or third job.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

dancan said:


> Well since we're talking about cutting up scrounged wood with scrounged saws ...


That's a nice one 
Someone took care of that one


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> I have never been a fan of Jeeps of anykind. I always figured if I was going to go off road, it was because I needed to haul something in or out. A 4x4 pickup is a better tool for doing that. On the other hand, my wife has wanted a CJ every since we have been married. After 41years of marriage, we still havent ever owned a jeep, and she still points out every jeep she see's. Ohh,La la, look at that, you would think sooner or later she would just give it up.


She is the other side of the same coin. Bet her mind says he's going going to give in sooner or later and I'll get my Jeep.lol


----------



## svk

Buncha comedians. Better keep your day jobs lol.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Laid down a few maples yesterday. We have about 50 acres full of fir, cedar, maple and alder we can clear cut. Also with 1600 acres of farmland we have plenty of tree removal from miscellaneous reasons going on throughout the year. Keeps my saws from sitting idle too long! This one was a bit of a challenge since it was in a hole, where the saw was hanging is about 5-6ft off the ground.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Why are all the Farm Animal running away from you????


_"Honest Officer! I was just helping that sheep over the fence! . . ."_

Philbert


----------



## svk

Dang! Lol.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Buncha comedians. Better keep your day jobs lol.


It took me 30 years to get this day job, you bet I'm keeping it. Can't believe they pay me to stay home, Joe.


----------



## muddstopper

Got a little scrounge thrusday. No pics, and I wish it didnt happen. wind had blow out the top of a bradford pear at my neices house. , I hate bradford pairs, even tho I have a few planted around the house. Brother wanted to get it cleaned up out of her yard, and of course, I can always use the wood. We cut and loaded the top and decided the rest of the tree should come down because it was very one sided and the part that was left was hanging over the neighbors fence. well we hooked up a tractor to keep the tree off the fence and he pulled while I sawed. Limbing a bradford pair with a 20in bar 365 is a killer on someone that cant hardly lift his leg, but I waded thru it. I ended up with maybe a 1/3 cord of wood, that had water running out of the end of it, is very stringy when split, and the splenters will cut your hands like razor blades when stacking. Did I mention I hate bradford pears. Pushing the brus in a pile with the fel and ran a stick thru the front tire. At least it wasnt my tractor because the little amount of wood sure wasnt worth the work, or tire, to get it.


----------



## svk

@muddstopper

I had a tight fit getting out of town on the Joe Brown highway this morning. Almost had to get my saw out to widen the cut. 




Came upon an old couple with teenage kids in the back and flagged them down to warn them of the upcoming tree. The fellow asked me where the road came out and I said Violet to which he seemed to never heard of before.


----------



## JustJeff

In front of this rig is a pickup truck full of scrounged poplar, Manitoba maple, ash and elm which will keep us warm for the next couple days as we head north in search of lake trout.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 576125
> In front of this rig is a pickup truck full of scrounged poplar, Manitoba maple, ash and elm which will keep us warm for the next couple days as we head north in search of lake trout.


That's such a good looking boat!

I don't want to be "that guy" but please make sure you are brushed up on firewood transportation laws in the areas you are heading to avoid a ticket.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 576125
> In front of this rig is a pickup truck full of scrounged poplar, Manitoba maple, ash and elm which will keep us warm for the next couple days as we head north in search of lake trout.


where's the "cooler"?


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/truro/grapple-loader/1259339547?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Because of cantoo I looked hard and long at this scrounging tool ...


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, I assumed that was you out with the chickens that I was beeping the horn at this afternoon. Was on way to Rockford to see what they have for the auction tomorrow. Forgot where I was until I seen that long lineup of firewood on the fenceline and thought it was likely your place. My wife thought I was nuts for laying on the horn so long. Bunch of splitters at the sale but nothing else I was interested in so going to do some welding instead. My Dutch wife had to stop at the Dutch store and waste money on some Dutch trinkets and muffins. Have a good weekend fishing.


----------



## cantoo

Dancan, that's a nice one but spendy enough. They do save lot of time though.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Doing some heavy lifting with some alder this afternoon.


----------



## locochainsaw

BlackCoffin said:


> Doing some heavy lifting with some alder this afternoon. View attachment 576216


I would love to have the telehandler!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

First fire of the year.. Not actually that cold.......Just for the wife


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> @muddstopper
> 
> I had a tight fit getting out of town on the Joe Brown highway this morning. Almost had to get my saw out to widen the cut.
> 
> View attachment 576123
> 
> 
> Came upon an old couple with teenage kids in the back and flagged them down to warn them of the upcoming tree. The fellow asked me where the road came out and I said Violet to which he seemed to never heard of before.


 Yea, a lot of downed trees, mostly in spots. Our power was out for about an hour. Brother was on the lake fishing and got soaked trying to load the boat. Then had to wait for someone to cut a big oak out of the road before he could drive it home. While cutting that bradford, I took that rebuilt 55 I showed you that hadnt been tuned, he liked it so well he stole it. Said he would keep it for me and break it in. Yea, right, I think I just lost a saw.


----------



## BlackCoffin

locochainsaw said:


> I would love to have the telehandler!!


It makes quick work of loading a flatbed of logs! Also I've been cutting trees on a small but steep hillside and I can yard them out easily with this. Going get 3 more alder trees today with it.


----------



## square1

Well there goes all this year's wood sales profit 
Finished decking the foot bridge and moved it to the wood lot.


----------



## dancan

Didn't do any woods work yesterday other than putting a couple of axes together but I went and picked up a trailer load today 
Here's a pic from on top of the hardwood pile .







No spruce today but still plenty of Zoggerwood


----------



## NGaMountains

svk said:


> I've had a chance to spend time with @muddstopper @NGaMountains and @zogger over the past two days and can tell you they are all very good people.
> 
> I have a few pics from zogger's place that I'll post up when I have better reception. I did get a chance to see oakzilla, the zogger smogger, and run the zoginator when I was at his house
> 
> I've added 6 1/2 saws to the fleet over the past week for a combined total of $25. Going to need more storage space lol.



Thanks for stopping by @svk! It's always nice to meet good people and it was a real pleasure to spend some time with you. It looks like you had a great time with @zogger after you took off from our place. Thanks again for the deliveries and I hope you had a great trip home!


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> Didn't do any woods work yesterday other than putting a couple of axes together but I went and picked up a trailer load today
> Here's a pic from on top of the hardwood pile .


Didn't see any oak in that pile


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Didn't see any oak in that pile


INSTIGATOR!!!!!!  that's okay though. i looked real hard when he said hard wood and didn't see any oak either.  must be a Canadian/American translation thing.


----------



## svk

NGaMountains said:


> Thanks for stopping by @svk! It's always nice to meet good people and it was a real pleasure to spend some time with you. It looks like you had a great time with @zogger after you took off from our place. Thanks again for the deliveries and I hope you had a great trip home!


Thank you for welcoming me into your beautiful home as well. Enjoy the saw!


----------



## dancan

There's some sugar maple in there , pffft on the oak .... lol


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> That's such a good looking boat!
> 
> I don't want to be "that guy" but please make sure you are brushed up on firewood transportation laws in the areas you are heading to avoid a ticket.


Thanks. We didn't leave the county so am good with the wood. Still an hour and a half away so it seemed far enough.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, I assumed that was you out with the chickens that I was beeping the horn at this afternoon. Was on way to Rockford to see what they have for the auction tomorrow. Forgot where I was until I seen that long lineup of firewood on the fenceline and thought it was likely your place. My wife thought I was nuts for laying on the horn so long. Bunch of splitters at the sale but nothing else I was interested in so going to do some welding instead. My Dutch wife had to stop at the Dutch store and waste money on some Dutch trinkets and muffins. Have a good weekend fishing.


Haha. I wondered who the heck that was!


----------



## MustangMike

Spring has sprung, and instead of relaxing after Tax Season I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger!

But just on the scrounging stuff, I got to split wood on Friday at the same location as last year, and I'm told that two of his neighbors want me to cut trees down for them, and ditto the guy across the street from me.

So I'm driving home from splitting the wood on Friday, and a local landscaper stops me and asks if I want some wood (he saw the trailer & saws). Only had a little time this morning to check it out, but he has several cords of downed trees that I can have, all Maple, Black Cherry and Black Locust. I may mill some of the Locust into posts instead of turning into fire wood. None of the Cherry looked straight enough, and I got plenty of that upstate.

The guy across the street wants me to drop a Black Walnut, so that will involve more milling! It must be the week for "Black Trees".

I'll start cutting and taking that Maple/Cherry/Locust tomorrow.


----------



## DrewUth

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 576125
> In front of this rig is a pickup truck full of scrounged poplar, Manitoba maple, ash and elm which will keep us warm for the next couple days as we head north in search of lake trout.




I was considering carrying a smaller boat on top of my larger aluminum rig in exactly the same fashion this summer (a 12' over my 16'). I have concerns about it hurting the bottom of the bigger boat along the trailer bunks because of the extra weight. How have you faired traveling like that? How long a trip? Very interested!


----------



## svk

DrewUth said:


> I was considering carrying a smaller boat on top of my larger aluminum rig in exactly the same fashion this summer (a 12' over my 16'). I have concerns about it hurting the bottom of the bigger boat along the trailer bunks because of the extra weight. How have you faired traveling like that? How long a trip? Very interested!


As long as the trailer isn't overloaded the boat will be fine.

I worked at a marine dealership in college and saw several examples of how not to do it lol.


----------



## JustJeff

DrewUth said:


> I was considering carrying a smaller boat on top of my larger aluminum rig in exactly the same fashion this summer (a 12' over my 16'). I have concerns about it hurting the bottom of the bigger boat along the trailer bunks because of the extra weight. How have you faired traveling like that? How long a trip? Very interested!


I've had no problems. 12' boat weighs about 200lbs. I strap to the trailer and crank em down so there's plenty of pressure there. My bunks are close to the edge of the boat where all the weight is. Towed an hour and a half away this weekend but I've done 5 hour trips.


----------



## James Miller

Got a call Saturday morning to help clean up a big cherry. 
may be time for new leaf springs. 258k on these this little load had the front looking to the sky.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Or time to trade the 5 lug for an 8 lug


----------



## James Miller

Its my brothers truck probly just stick f250 leaf springs in it and run it till the body rusts off. Its an ex plow truck and the cancer is everywhere.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

You know it's going to be a bad day when .....


and the 2 20 inch


Two ash trees under 20 inch ... lol


So with my luck I ran a 24 inch
used a 28 inch for limbing 
saved my back .
Saws were protesting cutting ash
they wanted oak


----------



## Philbert

They misunderstood you wanting to 'cut a couple of cords'?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when .....View attachment 576928
> 
> 
> and the 2 20 inchView attachment 576929
> 
> 
> Two ash trees under 20 inch ... lolView attachment 576930
> 
> 
> So with my luck I ran a 24 inch
> used a 28 inch for limbing
> saved my back .
> Saws were protesting cutting ash
> they wanted oak


Could have just bump started the saws.


----------



## 95custmz

Yeah, pull cords are for sissies. LOL


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when .....View attachment 576928
> 
> 
> and the 2 20 inchView attachment 576929
> 
> 
> Two ash trees under 20 inch ... lolView attachment 576930
> 
> 
> So with my luck I ran a 24 inch
> used a 28 inch for limbing
> saved my back .
> Saws were protesting cutting ash
> they wanted oak


I'll take the Ash if your saws prefer oak.


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> Could have just bump started the saws.


Trick is doing it with the brake off?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Can some one tell me why the centrifugal clutch would be engaged???


----------



## Ryan A

0.35 cord of maple. Picked up the rounds for free and hand split.


----------



## Ryan A

20+ rounds of Ash that the township cut and left on the side of the road. Easy $$


----------



## Ryan A

The ash


----------



## tpence2177

Scrounged up a storage shed to hold all my toys to be able to get a work bench in my garage!
All of my 2-stroke stuff didn't fill up one of the built in shelves. I think I need some more 2 stroke things. Really wanting a 272/372xp. Whichever I can find the best deal on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Can some one tell me why the centrifugal clutch would be engaged???


Dang 'automatic' chainsaws! Need one with a manual clutch. 

Philbert


----------



## chucker

MustangMike said:


> Can some one tell me why the centrifugal clutch would be engaged???


junk in between the weights inside the clutch drum/springs broken... wont let them retract when idling!


----------



## svk

Well it's going to be wood moving time this weekend. 

I have a couple cords promised to friends to get out of my yard and about 5 cords worth of rounds to get into my yard. It won't all get done in two days but I'll be a busy boy for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Free wood scrounge, trees were dropped, I just cut to length & load! Black Birch, Black Cherry & Maple (not Sugar).

Pic #1 - Black Locust to my Daughter
Pic #2 - Black Cherry to my Daughter
Pic #3 - Black Cherry to another person
Pic #4 - Bl Ch, Bl Loc & Maple still on the trialer
Pic #5 - Still there ... can you say Black Locust!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Free wood scrounge, trees were dropped, I just cut to length & load! Black Birch, Black Cherry & Maple (not Sugar).
> 
> Pic #1 - Black Locust to my Daughter
> Pic #2 - Black Cherry to my Daughter
> Pic #3 - Black Cherry to another person
> Pic #4 - Bl Ch, Bl Loc & Maple still on the trialer
> Pic #5 - Still there ... can you say Black Locust!


nice Mike. nice locust. those bigger logs are the size we used to hand split for rails for fence at gettysburg.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Drop bears?!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Free wood scrounge, trees were dropped, I just cut to length & load! Black Birch, Black Cherry & Maple (not Sugar).
> 
> Pic #1 - Black Locust to my Daughter
> Pic #2 - Black Cherry to my Daughter
> Pic #3 - Black Cherry to another person
> Pic #4 - Bl Ch, Bl Loc & Maple still on the trialer
> Pic #5 - Still there ... can you say Black Locust!


Nice haul but if you don't cut a white oak, red maple or yellow birch soon, somebody's gonna holler discrimination! Lol.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> I'll take the Ash if your saws prefer oak.


Sad thing is I need to fell about 30 ash trees on the Girl Scout camp that are near the walking trails 
all are under 20 inch but only have 3 more Mondays to have them on the ground .
Only had 10 marked to go before a tree fell at another camp ground killing a person so now any that are near the trail they want down.


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Sad thing is I need to fell about 30 ash trees on the Girl Scout camp that are near the walking trails
> all are under 20 inch but only have 3 more Mondays to have them on the ground .
> Only had 10 marked to go before a tree fell at another camp ground killing a person so now any that are near the trail they want down.


Sorry to hear about the folks at that other camp. I've been cutting for several years at the children's camp my kids go to. We seemed to be getting ahead of them then the director sends me this picture. I have no idea how we missed this one.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> nice Mike. nice locust. those bigger logs are the size we used to hand split for rails for fence at gettysburg.



I cut 4 12' posts that I asked him to save for me. I think I'll just skin the bark off of them and use em like that.

Did you split them with a series of wedges?


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Sad thing is I need to fell about 30 ash trees on the Girl Scout camp that are near the walking trails
> all are under 20 inch but only have 3 more Mondays to have them on the ground .
> Only had 10 marked to go before a tree fell at another camp ground killing a person so now any that are near the trail they want down.


If you want some help shoot me a PM. Your around Gettysburg if I remember correct. That's right down the road.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I cut 4 12' posts that I asked him to save for me. I think I'll just skin the bark off of them and use em like that.
> 
> Did you split them with a series of wedges?


yes we used wedges but we cheated a little bit and made some bore cuts in the logs to get the wedge started. ours were 11 feet long per specs from gettysburg.just stack them up off the ground and in about a year the bark with fall off.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> If you want some help shoot me a PM. Your around Gettysburg if I remember correct. That's right down the road.


Only trouble is Monday timing camp is in use weekends and the rest of the week 
once school is out it runs 24/7


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> There's some sugar maple in there , pffft on the oak .... lol


Love my Sugar Maple....Best dang firewood


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar Maple is right in there with Oak, but I think Locust and Hickory are a step above.


----------



## svk

Oak, schmoak. 

Aspen is where it is at.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I kinda like pallet wood.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Sugar Maple is right in there with Oak, but I think Locust and Hickory are a step above.


in this chart the oaks and sugar maple are the same BTU's. i checked the mulberry which i have a bit of that now and it's not to bad either. my hickory and locust is already tucked away for next year. just gonna sell the lousy oak.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> in this chart the oaks and sugar maple are the same BTU's. i checked the mulberry which i have a bit of that now and it's not to bad either. my hickory and locust is already tucked away for next year. just gonna sell the lousy oak.



Locust now that's what I split by hand after it is seasoned 
Dam oak just gets in the way. lol


----------



## Cowboy254

Ha! You can have your oak shmoak and your locust, here's what we use down here.




Sorry I haven't been around for a week or so, been doing other things.


----------



## MustangMike

You are not allowed to go fishin with a Stihl hat on ... Man, what those guys from down under will do!


----------



## MustangMike

Next, they will be cuttin wood with a Cabela's hat on!


----------



## MustangMike

Or, Bass Pro Shop!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> You are not allowed to go fishin with a Stihl hat on ... Man, what those guys from down under will do!



Just making sure you'd know it was me! 

Off to Tasmania now for work, gonna be hard going from tropical Queensland to freezing Tassie.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You say that like we know where all that stuff is. If somebody here said they were going from SoCal to MinneSOOTA in January I would know what they were talking about.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Ha! You can have your oak shmoak and your locust, here's what we use down here.
> 
> View attachment 577311
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a week or so, been doing other things.


Jeez even the fish down there are dangerous!


----------



## woodchip rookie

EVERYTHING down there is dangerous.


----------



## MustangMike

There is not much more aggressive than a Bluefish both in and out of the water. Many a people have scars from trying to unhook them. Even heard that some of the reported "shark" attacks in WW II after ships sank were really schools of Blues acting like Piranha. (Would not surprise me one bit).

When they get into a feeding frenzy the water boils, and their teeth are razor sharp.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> There is not much more aggressive than a Bluefish both in and out of the water. Many a people have scars from trying to unhook them. Even heard that some of the reported "shark" attacks in WW II after ships sank were really schools of Blues acting like Piranha. (Would not surprise me one bit).
> 
> When they get into a feeding frenzy the water boils, and their teeth are razor sharp.


What's up Mike.
The water usually boils after I get into a feeding frenzy .


MustangMike said:


> Free wood scrounge, trees were dropped, I just cut to length & load! Black Birch, Black Cherry & Maple (not Sugar).
> 
> Pic #1 - Black Locust to my Daughter
> Pic #2 - Black Cherry to my Daughter
> Pic #3 - Black Cherry to another person
> Pic #4 - Bl Ch, Bl Loc & Maple still on the trialer
> Pic #5 - Still there ... can you say Black Locust!


I would have taken the locust home first . 


farmer steve said:


> nice Mike. nice locust. those bigger logs are the size we used to hand split for rails for fence at gettysburg.


Their probably still there. I can go out in the woods and plunge cut a locust log that's half sunk in the woods floor and it will shoot sparks of it .


MustangMike said:


> Sugar Maple is right in there with Oak, but I think Locust and Hickory are a step above.


I choose locust over most everything except in the shoulder seasons as it smells like crap, this is apple and cherry time.
Although I have three nice pieces of locust in the stove right now .


----------



## chipper1

Good evening scroungers.
I can't believe you guys don't have enough wood yet, what the heck do you do with it all .
Hope everyone is doing well in here.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> in this chart the oaks and sugar maple are the same BTU's. i checked the mulberry which i have a bit of that now and it's not to bad either. my hickory and locust is already tucked away for next year. just gonna sell the lousy oak.


I still have some mulberry from the big one you helped me with puts out plenty of heat and has pretty good burn times. I'm not really chaseing oak any more either with all the Ash around just waiting to be killed by the Beatles.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Ha! You can have your oak shmoak and your locust, here's what we use down here.
> 
> View attachment 577311
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a week or so, been doing other things.


Is that a King? We do a tournament every October in North Carolina for King, fun fishing on light (30 pound test) line, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I still have some mulberry from the big one you helped me with puts out plenty of heat and has pretty good burn times. I'm not really chaseing oak any more either with all the Ash around just waiting to be killed by the Beatles.


Good morning James.
It's hard to fathom how much ash is going to be turning into topsoil here in our area. It's quite sad that people don't have access to cut it. You can drive down almost every road and see ash down on the shoulders or just off the road, and sometimes even in the road .
It doesn't seem right that we are all about saving the planet and let all those BTU's go to waste, what a farce, global warming.
Keep scrounging guys, were the ones saving the planet .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Plenty of ash down here also. I cant cut it fast enough.


----------



## James Miller

Got the saws filed in case I get the call to help Monday.
Anyone used these files? I like them more then the Total files I was using.


----------



## MustangMike

That is the brand of square file that I use, like em a lot.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Good evening scroungers.
> I can't believe you guys don't have enough wood yet, what the heck do you do with it all .
> Hope everyone is doing well in here.



It's a verified disorder. There is never enough wood. 


Sent from a field


----------



## JustJeff

Or enough chainsaws!


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Or enough chainsaws!



What do you mean???

OK, I just sold one today, but then again, another is not in this pic, and another is still in parts!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> What do you mean???
> 
> OK, I just sold one today, but then again, another is not in this pic, and another is still in parts!


You need a couple different colors in there for diversity!


----------



## Logger nate

Great reading! You guys are awesome!
Well finally was able to get out to one of my lower ellavation (5000') scrounge areas and try out the "new" wood hauler
few blow downs and dead standing lodge pole pine, almost as good as oak 
and sense I don't have laser precise eyes like Mike been using my firewood buddy, works good 
loaded up ready to head back, even took some of the Zogger wood that I don't normally mess with 
scenery along the way


----------



## woodchip rookie

That truck is sweet...I never thought about using a cheap horse trailer as a wood hauler


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks, ya that's the only problem it's too nice to haul wood in, lol. Horse trailer make's great wood hauler.


----------



## MustangMike

That is a great idea!


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> You need a couple different colors in there for diversity!



I do have one that is a different color, and lots of different models. 026, 360, 362, 044, 440, Hybrid 044/046, 046, 460 (2) and 066 (2).

Sounds like a lot of different stuff to me, and all except the run the same B&C!


----------



## dancan

Million dollar view there Nate !
I enjoy all the pics you guys put up , million dollar views everywhere


----------



## Ryan A

Anyone ever see wavy grain Ash like this? Hard to hand split with my 8lb Maul.


----------



## 95custmz

You sure that's ash? Looks more like Elm. Stringy and hard to split.


----------



## 95custmz

Logger nate said:


> Great reading! You guys are awesome!
> Well finally was able to get out to one of my lower ellavation (5000') scrounge areas and try out the "new" wood hauler


Nate, love that Supercab. I've got a 1990 with the 460.


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> You sure that's ash? Looks more like Elm. Stringy and hard to split.



I'm a new comer to the wood ID but I was told it's Ash


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like Ash to me.


----------



## 95custmz

Yeah, your second set of pictures looks more like Ash. Maybe, a different kind that what I'm used to seeing. There are several different types of ash. White, black, green, etc.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I've had some twisted grain ash. Sucks real bad. Impossible to split. But it wasnt as bad as twisted sugar.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Nate, love that Supercab. I've got a 1990 with the 460.


84 Econoline with a 460/C6....
01 with a V10.....
2014 with a 6.7L....
Selling them all. Tired of working on trucks.


----------



## dancan

I think London Neil had some ash that put up a fight to get split.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> What do you mean???
> 
> OK, I just sold one today, but then again, another is not in this pic, and another is still in parts!


You definitely win the quality award being the median saw in there is a ported 70 cc pro saw!


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> I'm a new comer to the wood ID but I was told it's Ash


Definitely white ash. Trunk and especially the stump section can be a bear to split. Especially if they are field edge trees that have received a lot of wind.


----------



## Ryan A

woodchip rookie said:


> 84 Econoline with a 460/C6....
> 01 with a V10.....
> 2014 with a 6.7L....
> Selling them all. Tired of working on trucks.



Looking for a good truck, F250. Is there a huge difference in a 351 vs 460 powered truck? 460 sounds fitting but I know the gas mileage SUCKS!!


----------



## Marine5068

rarefish383 said:


> Is that a King? We do a tournament every October in North Carolina for King, fun fishing on light (30 pound test) line, Joe.







Here's what I fish for up here in Ontario, Canada when not cutting wood.
Thought you might like to see a pic of North Americas top freshwater predator fish.
This Musky came on a double Cowgirl buck-tail spinner and a figure-eight move at boat-side and measured in at 50" and 35 lbs. 
Caught and released unharmed and ready to fight another day.
The lake is 2 minutes from my house.


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> View attachment 577652
> 
> 
> Here's what I fish for up here in Ontario, Canada when not cutting wood.
> Thought you might like to see a pic of North Americas top freshwater predator fish.
> This Musky came on a double Cowgirl buck-tail spinner and a figure-eight move at boat-side and measured in at 50" and 35 lbs.
> Caught and released unharmed and ready to fight another day.
> The lake is 2 minutes from my house.





Here's the world record from St. Lawrence River thousand islands forty acre shoal.
Dale's catch and release fish was 57 inches long and 33 inch girth and 65.4 lbs.
A true monster and his replica hangs on the wall.


----------



## JustJeff

Ash can be gnarly if it's a fence line or yard tree


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Looking for a good truck, F250. Is there a huge difference in a 351 vs 460 powered truck? 460 sounds fitting but I know the gas mileage SUCKS!!


Believe it or not the 351 MPG is not much better than the 460. I have to drive like a grandpa, though, to get decent mileage out of the 460 (which is about 10 MPG) LOL.


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> Believe it or not the 351 MPG is not much better than the 460. I have to drive like a grandpa, though, to get decent mileage out of the 460 (which is about 10 MPG) LOL.



If mileage about the same, I would assume 460 gets the nod for torque? I'm looking to upgrade from my current Dakota.....


----------



## 95custmz

Yes. I think stock set up puts out 250 HP and 400 Ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My 460 gets 9mpg loaded, unloaded, uphill/downhill tailwind headwind thrown off a cliff....300,000+mi and still will not die. It was my first vehicle when I was 17. Im 37. Bought it in 97.


----------



## Ryan A

woodchip rookie said:


> My 460 gets 9mpg loaded, unloaded, uphill/downhill tailwind headwind thrown off a cliff....300,000+mi and still will not die. It was my first vehicle when I was 17. Im 37. Bought it in 97.



Sounds great! Ultimately, it would depend on the deal/price I could get on the truck. I love the tank like qualities that the f250's have weather it's a 351,
460 or 7.3. Not looking for something to win races, just dependable and can haul wood rounds.


----------



## Logger nate

95custmz said:


> Nate, love that Supercab. I've got a 1990 with the 460.


Thanks, ya I really like that body style. 460 is a great motor too, had a 86 with a 460 and actually got better mileage than my dsl driving to work (1 1/2 miles) , longer drives on hwy is a different story though.


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Sounds great! Ultimately, it would depend on the deal/price I could get on the truck. I love the tank like qualities that the f250's have weather it's a 351,
> 460 or 7.3. Not looking for something to win races, just dependable and can haul wood rounds.


You can't beat the 7.3 for dependability. The 460 aint bad, either.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> I'm a new comer to the wood ID but I was told it's Ash


i get some of that narly ash over here in york co. from time to time Ryan. various factors as the other guys have mentioned. when all else fails * NOODLE IT!!!! *


----------



## farmer steve

here's my latest scrounge. thinking about using them for selling campfire wood. 36 x 16 x 12.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> i get some of that narly ash over here in york co. from time to time Ryan. various factors as the other guys have mentioned. when all else fails * NOODLE IT!!!! *



Thanks! It makes sense, I'm in suburban Philadelphia. Delaware County......


----------



## JustJeff

https://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided

Anyone have, or know someone who has one of these Harbour freight log splitters? Was in Michigan today and saw one. Looked pretty slick, might have to save my pennies if it gets good reviews.


----------



## Dieseldash

Wood Nazi said:


> https://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided
> 
> Anyone have, or know someone who has one of these Harbour freight log splitters? Was in Michigan today and saw one. Looked pretty slick, might have to save my pennies if it gets good reviews.




If they still let you use their 20% off coupons on the engines, gas powered tools, and generators I'd probably have one. But they don't.... The Dirty Hand Tools (DHT) 22 ton is on my want list. The Harbor a freight looks appealing that its bi-directional but the DHT can swing down and split vertical for those big rounds that are super heavy to lift. I've been impressed with the predator engines.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ryan A said:


> Anyone ever see wavy grain Ash like this? Hard to hand split with my 8lb Maul.



As Dancan said, you can read about my saga with a troublesome Ash in this thread!







IMPOSSIBLE to split when green, Stihl pro cleaving hammer just bounced off, it is now splitting but takes work after drying for 8 months. While FarmerSteve had the right idea (noodle!) I unfortunately had this to contend with in almost every round too


----------



## Ryan'smilling

LondonNeil said:


> As Dancan said, you can read about my saga with a troublesome Ash in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE to split when green, Stihl pro cleaving hammer just bounced off, it is now splitting but takes work after drying for 8 months. While FarmerSteve had the right idea (noodle!) I unfortunately had this to contend with in almost every round too



I split a bunch of ash just like that last spring. It was all from boulevard trees and anything over about 12" in diameter was curly and twisted just like that. Awful stuff. I broke down and borrowed a 22 ton hydraulic splitter which grunted and groaned through the pieces I'd given up on.


----------



## Ryan A

Ryan'smilling said:


> I split a bunch of ash just like that last spring. It was all from boulevard trees and anything over about 12" in diameter was curly and twisted just like that. Awful stuff. I broke down and borrowed a 22 ton hydraulic splitter which grunted and groaned through the pieces I'd given up on.



Yes, the Ash tree was right off a Main Street in the suburbs, feet from the street in a wide open portion of the lawn with nothing surrounding it. What. Made me angry was the fact that a cop stopped me as I was loading rounds into my vehicle and confirmed that it was ok to take. I'm a teacher by profession and ANYTHING on my record is a huge risk.Lesson learned, even if it's in the side of the property w a "free" sign, knock and ask...


----------



## tpence2177

What about scrounging in the garage?
Turned this:





Into this:







Still planning on staining the wood but gotta let it dry first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

Wood Nazi said:


> Anyone have, or know someone who has one of these Harbour freight log splitters?


 There was at least one thread on these. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> https://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided
> 
> Anyone have, or know someone who has one of these Harbour freight log splitters? Was in Michigan today and saw one. Looked pretty slick, might have to save my pennies if it gets good reviews.



Looks like a decent machine, and I too love the Predator engines (have a generator). However, I really like my 22 Ton splitter from TS, and since it came assembled and with Hydro fluid, I think it was a better deal. Check it out when it goes on sale.


----------



## svk

tpence2177 said:


> What about scrounging in the garage?
> Turned this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still planning on staining the wood but gotta let it dry first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fantastic!


----------



## svk

I tell you what. This firewood stuff is hard work when you do it by hand. Glad I'll be using the ATV and hydro from here on out this year.


----------



## MustangMike

Today started very bad. Woke up this morning and noticed the sink and toilet did not sound quite right. There had been a power outage for just a few minutes, so I thought maybe there was some air in the lines. The wife went out food shopping, so I was home alone, and went down stairs to get a box of Cheerios. That is when I discovered the pressure valve on the water holding tank was leaking.

I cut the power to the well pump and scrambled up to the Kitchen to get some pots that would fit under the leaking valve, then rushed out the side door of the garage to get a 5 gal bucket to dump the pots of water in. Then I would periodically rush the 5 gal bucket out the side door into the drain. I did this "Chinese Fire Drill" for about 1/2 hour, as fast as I could to minimize flooding, before it slowed down slightly and I was able to call my neighbor Chris to come over with a hose.

Chris also happened to have a replacement valve, so I did not even have to go to the store (great to have good neighbors), but there was still a lot of wet mess to clean up.

Luckily, the rest of the day went better. The guy who had looked at the MS460 I was selling actually came by with the money, and also purchased the old lawn tractor plow (I don't use it any more since I got the ATV & plow, so I gave him a great deal on it just to get rid of it).

Then, in the late afternoon, I went and took down a mid sized Black Birch tree for a guy, and he also wanted a few cords of firewood. There was some concern is was leaning toward the back corner of the house, and the bottom of the tree was rotten, but I made the notch kind of high were it was more solid, and it went down right on the money. And I got it done just before the rain really started coming down again!

This guy has a small homeowner saw, but was very impressed with how fast I was able convert his tree into fire wood size pieces with my ported saws.

All & all not a bad day, just a very stressful start!

Sorry, no pics, it was just too darn hectic!


----------



## svk

Well I put all of my loads of wood from the weekend in the runnin loads thread. 

After giving up on hand splitting some rock hard birch that had been drying in the round for a year (I'll never do that again!), I dropped two birches that were top dead. Expected to have some core rot but with the exception of a few feet at the stump the wood was perfect. Turned out to be some of the prettiest wood I've ever processed.


----------



## rarefish383

Bronze Borer took out most of our White Birch years ago. Every now and then I'll run into a big one. Any thing over 18" goes to the mill. Beautiful wood, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Well I put all of my loads of wood from the weekend in the runnin loads thread.
> 
> After giving up on hand splitting some rock hard birch that had been drying in the round for a year (I'll never do that again!), I dropped two birches that were top dead. Expected to have some core rot but with the exception of a few feet at the stump the wood was perfect. Turned out to be some of the prettiest wood I've ever processed.
> 
> View attachment 578072
> View attachment 578073
> View attachment 578074
> View attachment 578075
> View attachment 578076


How's that little echo cut sir.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> How's that little echo cut sir.


It runs ok once I tuned it right. It's really light. 

It's going to run better once it can breathe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is that a cat?


----------



## svk

Yep.


----------



## woodchip rookie

How do you open that up and still have the cat work?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> How do you open that up and still have the cat work?


You don't. 

Either you split the muffler and remove the cat or some people will hog out a passage through the cat and then add extra outlet holes.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> You don't.
> 
> Either you split the muffler and remove the cat or some people will hog out a passage through the cat and then add extra outlet holes.



Wonder if you could use an expanding drill bit to get it all out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk

Not sure. I'd always worry a little bit would come loose later and fall back into the engine.


----------



## tpence2177

svk said:


> Not sure. I'd always worry a little bit would come loose later and fall back into the engine.



I would think if you could get it all with that expanding drill bit it would be a sufficiently big enough hole for all of it to come back out that hole before you bolt it back up 

Edit: would probably be easiest using a drill press at slow speeds cause I bet all those baffles would catch easily on the bit. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Either you split the muffler and remove the cat or some people will hog out a passage through the cat and then add extra outlet holes.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-cs-400-mods.271355/

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Another load of Black Locust with a few Black Cherry pieces, and my 4-12' Locust posts.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Is that a King? We do a tournament every October in North Carolina for King, fun fishing on light (30 pound test) line, Joe.



Hey Joe,

That was a school mackerel, generally a bit smaller - this one was about 70cm. We have another mackerel called a Spanish that grows considerably bigger which I believe in some parts is called a King....and other parts of the world have a Spanish that looks different to ours. It's probably a bit like the different names people have for the same tree species in different parts. Our Spaniards look similar to the one in your photo but with more prominent vertical bars. What really surprised me about the schoolie was how good it was on the fang. I thought we'd 'make up the numbers' with it but it was great on the chew, glad we kept two!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy, where we fish off the coast of North Carolina, the state record for a King Mackerel is 82 pounds and a Spanish is 13 pounds. The King is kind of oily and are very good smoked. The Spanish is a more white flakey meat that is good fried. We use light, 30 pound test for the King and they give a good run for the money. The biggest I've caught was 42 pounds and it was a big one. The picture I posted is with my fishing buddy, he's from Vietnam, and is about 5'5' tall. Makes the fish look bigger, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Cowboy, where we fish off the coast of North Carolina, the state record for a King Mackerel is 82 pounds and a Spanish is 13 pounds. The King is kind of oily and are very good smoked. The Spanish is a more white flakey meat that is good fried. We use light, 30 pound test for the King and they give a good run for the money. The biggest I've caught was 42 pounds and it was a big one. The picture I posted is with my fishing buddy, he's from Vietnam, and is about 5'5' tall. Makes the fish look bigger, Joe.


Those are some big fish!

We were catching kings off the gulf coast of Florida. Every one was 10 lbs except for the one the shark bit in half, we only got the head lol. 

They tasted awesome fresh but I saved a couple in the freezer for a month and they were terribly fishy and not enjoyable at all.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-cs-400-mods.271355/
> 
> Philbert


That 400 muffler is very similar but not identical to the smaller 310/352 chassis. Nick split the muffler and removed the whole darn cat which I think is the best option if someone has the tools.

FWIW I timed the CS-352 against my Dolmar PS-32 (also a cat saw) using the same bar and chain in a birch log and the little Dolmar beat it handily (9 versus 11 seconds). I'm curious to see how much difference the MM makes for Echo. Granted the echo still needs to be broken in but that was a pretty good showing for the smaller Dolmar to cut that much better.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> It runs ok once I tuned it right. It's really light.
> 
> It's going to run better once it can breathe.
> View attachment 578128


I ran a cs400 with the cat gutted and muff opened up. I think it would make a 241 sweat. If your 352 picks up like that it should be a real good runner.


----------



## svk

Not to keep running this thread off track but I am also running a Husky 142 though this process. That saw wanted to rev up good with the cat so I am very interested to see how it goes without one and a larger outlet.

In the same log with the same bar and chain the 142 did 7 seconds, the PS-32 in 9 and the CS-352 in 11. Again I am very impressed how well that little Dolmar kept up with a saw 10 cc's larger.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Those are some big fish!
> 
> We were catching kings off the gulf coast of Florida. Every one was 10 lbs except for the one the shark bit in half, we only got the head lol.
> 
> They tasted awesome fresh but I saved a couple in the freezer for a month and they were terribly fishy and not enjoyable at all.


Kings are like Blues, oily and don't freeze well, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I ran a cs400 with the cat gutted and muff opened up. I think it would make a 241 sweat. If your 352 picks up like that it should be a real good runner.


 hi James. where are the pics from yesterday?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> hi James. where are the pics from yesterday?


You'll have to wait for @Just a Guy that cuts wood my phone was dead by 9am. It was a long day. Up at 10pm Sunday for work didn't go back to bed till 730 Monday night back up at 10 for work.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Tomorrow


----------



## svk

@MechanicMatt you're alive!!! Welcome back!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ehhh, just stopping by to "browse". Actually recognized a guy from A.S. Over on a gun forum, made me think of ya'll. 

Uncle Mike was kind enough to get my 262xp sorted out for me, thing is a beast. 60cc's that's been messaged enough to run with my 77cc Husky. 

These days I work too much then daydream about 6.5 that can go 2,800fps....


----------



## MechanicMatt

I got bit by G.A.D. Replaced the CAD, always had enough guns but now I have, well you know.....


----------



## MustangMike

Just pull the trigger on that 262 a few more times, I can see the smile on your face from here, we'll reel ya back in!!!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I got bit by G.A.D. Replaced the CAD, always had enough guns but now I have, well you know.....


I've had lots of guns and still have several. I always lose money on guns but only sometimes lose money on saws. Plus a day in the woods with a saw nets you money versus a day with ammo at these prices lol. 

But yes I totally understand lol.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Another load of Black Locust with a few Black Cherry pieces, and my 4-12' Locust posts.


Nice scrounge Mike. Is it a scrounge? I know some guys here cut from their own woodlots or others. I've never burned Black Locust but have burned Black Cherry.
I like your wood fabricated trailer sides and saw and oil box there. Very interesting and would be economical to repair or replace when needed.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Cowboy, where we fish off the coast of North Carolina, the state record for a King Mackerel is 82 pounds and a Spanish is 13 pounds. The King is kind of oily and are very good smoked. The Spanish is a more white flakey meat that is good fried. We use light, 30 pound test for the King and they give a good run for the money. The biggest I've caught was 42 pounds and it was a big one. The picture I posted is with my fishing buddy, he's from Vietnam, and is about 5'5' tall. Makes the fish look bigger, Joe.



Sounds like the King is similar to what we call the Spanish and your Spanish is different to ours. I caught a 1.2 metre (Aus) Spanish a few years back that I suspect was rather heavier than 13 pounds. We had some that night and gave the rest to the staff at the resort we were staying at. I'll try to find a picture.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ah, here it is.


----------



## svk

Did some scrounging at the hardware store yesterday. I swung through the fleet supply store and wanted to grab a 20" bar for my 550. They were out of RSN bars but had Pro Lite (non replaceable sprocket nose) bars and since I won't use this one that much that's fine. 

I noticed the first bar on the rack had been opened and had some greasy sawdust on it like someone had fit it to a saw. Rails were untouched so it had not been run. Asked the parts manager if he'd give a discount and he gave me ten percent off so it was definitely worth asking. 

Tried to buy Stihl PS chain for my non Stihl small saws but they only had one loop of PS3 left in the wrong DL count. I'll just grab it from the full service dealer near work.


----------



## MustangMike

Marine5068 said:


> Nice scrounge Mike. Is it a scrounge? I know some guys here cut from their own woodlots or others. I've never burned Black Locust but have burned Black Cherry.
> I like your wood fabricated trailer sides and saw and oil box there. Very interesting and would be economical to repair or replace when needed.



Thanks, I tried to be creative with the boxes, and can fit 5 saws in that box (max 28" bar length). Also thought the safest place for the Oil & Fuel was over the wheel where it is kind of protected. Plan to put another holder over the opposite wheel for my 066 w/36" bar.

In the box, 2 saws down, a plywood separator, 2 more saws up, then one (must have 20" bar) at 45 degrees.

A local landscaper purchase a house and took down several trees and offered me the wood, so yes, this is a legitimate scrounge, just go there & cut it to length. As a bonus, he is going to deliver the 4-12' Locust Logs to me!

The top saws get bungied to an eye hook & holes I drilled into the wood.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> You'll have to wait for @Just a Guy that cuts wood my phone was dead by 9am. It was a long day. Up at 10pm Sunday for work didn't go back to bed till 730 Monday night back up at 10 for work.


I should have cleaned the lens lol





I took the time to show him how and why I always plunge cut leaners 
We had two side by side so it was the perfect time 
The smile on his face was priceless 


For fun I put a 4000 Poulan in his hands
Gotta love a reed valve torque monster
sent him off with a full load




Was a good day


----------



## svk

I finally scrounged up all of the parts to fix my 4 wheeler this weekend. Carb kit, new fuel line, new petcock, new battery, oil change, and repaired the slow leak in the tire.

I have about 4 cords of aspen to retrieve and around a half cord of hardwood in rounds and about 2 more cords of hardwood to cut before I can wrap up the spring season.


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I should have cleaned the lens lolView attachment 578674
> 
> 
> View attachment 578675
> 
> 
> I took the time to show him how and why I always plunge cut leaners
> We had two side by side so it was the perfect time
> The smile on his face was priceless
> View attachment 578678
> 
> For fun I put a 4000 Poulan in his hands
> Gotta love a reed valve torque monster
> sent him off with a full load
> 
> View attachment 578679
> 
> 
> Was a good day


I'm there to learn. The wood is just a bonus. If your willing to keep teaching I'm willing to keep learning. Dropping that tree was nerve racking and exciting as its by far the biggest tree I ever put over.


----------



## muddstopper

Thought I would post a pic of todays scrounge.

Should be close to 10. cord in that cemetery dogwood. Dead and ready to burn. Brother pushed it over with his tractor and sawed it up with the saw he stole from me a couple weeks ago. I guess if he is going to cut wood for me, least I can do is furnish the saw.


----------



## tpence2177

China scrounge?
Almost have the fitting done for my Chinese 372xp handle to work on my cs-590















Not the prettiest but it saves around $75 for even just a cs-600p half wrap not counting the full wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> I'm there to learn. The wood is just a bonus. If your willing to keep teaching I'm willing to keep learning. Dropping that tree was nerve racking and exciting as its by far the biggest tree I ever put over.


 Me too!

I have learned a lot about saws and chains, but have a whole lot more to learn about saws, trees, and cutting.

Plus, I have no more space to keep any wood!

Philbert


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> Me too
> 
> I have learned a lot about chains, but have a whole lot more to learn about saws, trees, and cutting.
> 
> Plus, I have no more space to keep any wood!
> 
> Philbert


philbert, I have 80 acres that are empty except for gophers and hay??


----------



## svk

He's going to need a pole barn for storing all of those chains and grinders.


----------



## Philbert

chucker said:


> philbert, I have 80 acres that are empty except for gophers and hay??


Are you offering to host a GTG?

Philbert


----------



## chucker

insurance man "wood" not like me! lol


----------



## MustangMike

Did a timing advance on my "almost stock" 066 today (previously just had a muff mod). Feels real good in my test wood, but I need to find a real log to give it a good test with that 36" bar. I also need to replace a bar stud on it.

Need to cut down a couple of small dead Ash for someone tomorrow, so nothing there to test it on there. Although the house this guy purchased supposedly has the oldest White Oak tree in Putnam County. It is big, but I think the Dover Oak is larger (in Dutchess County on the Appalachion Trail).


----------



## svk

How much do you take off the key to advance the timing?


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I should have cleaned the lens lolView attachment 578674
> 
> 
> View attachment 578675
> 
> 
> I took the time to show him how and why I always plunge cut leaners
> We had two side by side so it was the perfect time
> The smile on his face was priceless
> View attachment 578678
> 
> For fun I put a 4000 Poulan in his hands
> Gotta love a reed valve torque monster
> sent him off with a full load
> 
> View attachment 578679
> 
> 
> Was a good day


looks good guys. guess i should have been there for the plunge cut class.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> How much do you take off the key to advance the timing?



I usually take .020 off the key, but since the crank on this one is thicker, but the outside of the flywheel seems about the same, I took .025 off this time.

Most Stihl benefit from a timing advance, but not all saws do. For example it is often not recommended on Husky 372s. I guess they come with enough already.


----------



## svk

I think most saws can benefit. It's not something I've messed with yet but it's definitely free horsepower. I might look into my 142 after we test it with just the muffler mod first. Unfortunately there's not much info on that saw but for a cheapie I've been impressed so far.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> looks good guys. guess i should have been there for the plunge cut class.


Next class Cable and come a long X 3 2 smalls and one about 18 inch 
I don't need any of them to hang up in the canopy 
or land on the septic.

Now with that ..... I am no instructor 
I put up a video one time I got comments from you didn't need a cable - a plunge cut is a waste of time - why are you using steel wedges - my favorite is I need to buy a stihl saw
every tree is different I must see it in person to assess I can only tall you if you show up with ten fingers you will go home the same way


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Next class Cable and come a long X 3 2 smalls and one about 18 inch
> I don't need any of them to hang up in the canopy
> or land on the septic.
> 
> Now with that ..... I am no instructor
> I put up a video one time I got comments from you didn't need a cable - a plunge cut is a waste of time - why are you using steel wedges - my favorite is I need to buy a stihl saw
> every tree is different I must see it in person to assess I can only tall you if you show up with ten fingers you will go home the same way


I'll be back Monday if you go again. I'm off the next two Sunday nights so I won't be wore out by noon.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Weather permitting I will be there


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Weather permitting I will be there


let me know Dave. i have some 2 stroke mix that i need to get rid of. weather hasn't been to good for field work and after this weekend it won't be much better. shoot me a text/directions/address.


----------



## svk

Scrounged saw that needed 99 cents of fuel line and a little elbow grease to clean it up. Just need two replacement screws and a new chunk of oiled foam and it's completely ready to go.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> let me know Dave. i have some 2 stroke mix that i need to get rid of. weather hasn't been to good for field work and after this weekend it won't be much better. shoot me a text/directions/address.


Text sent


----------



## Ryan A

Gentleman I sold wood to last year is asking $200.Worth it? I'm currently splitting by hand and have sold four cords on the side this year.

He's got an extra 6.5 Honda GX200 for $20 for sale as well.


----------



## 95custmz

Sound like a good deal. I'd spring for the extra motor, also.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ran that ported 262xp some more.......... 

She is REAL snotty


----------



## MechanicMatt

Makes me wonder what your doctor pal could do with my baby saw, closed port 55 rancher........

Steve don't sleep on those lil husky's I cut a lot of wood with my lil 136, sharp chain makes up for lil engines


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> Sound like a good deal. I'd spring for the extra motor, also.



Thanks!

Just a newcomer to the whole wood scene, let alone gas splitters. Learning as I go and it's not an issue for me to clean/rebuild a carb on the Honda.


----------



## svk

I bet that 262 is a lot of fun. I've toyed with getter my one but with the 562 it's kind of a duplication. Maybe have one ported and one not but with a muffler mod to run in different classes.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan A said:


> Gentleman I sold wood to last year is asking $200.Worth it? I'm currently splitting by hand and have sold four cords on the side this year.
> 
> He's got an extra 6.5 Honda GX200 for $20 for sale as well.


Yes. Pay him now!


----------



## JustJeff

Went and knocked on the door of the sugar maple that I've been keeping an eye on. It was marked by Ontario Hydro to come down. Huge tree probably 6 cord there. But sadly someone told the guy that hard maple is very valuable. I thanked him for his time after a chat and told him that when he was stuck with the big pieces, to give me a call. Just have to keep my ear to the ground as it's starting to dry up here and I'm ready to get a saw in my hands!


----------



## svk

Busted out the work bench aka card table and got into three saws tonight. First two Poulan top handle saws are running and have the carb apart on my 6-10 for a kit although I wanted to wait till morning to put it back together with real light. Tomorrow I've got a couple stubborn Homies that I'll do battle with.


----------



## tpence2177

Finished up my 372xp to cs-590 handle conversion. Think it turned out pretty nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MustangMike

I prefer using a rope winch instead of cable, and when working alone use the "rope stretch" to my advantage. It has never failed to pull anything I thought it would, but you have to get the good high quality rope, it is 3 X as strong as what you get elsewhere. A rope winch is also much easier to use and adjust to length. I also keep a supply of pulleys in case I have to go around corners. Sometimes you don't want to be in the direction of the pull.

Be careful Matt, ported saws are addicting!!! Although I have some unported ones that run pretty darn good also, it depends on the model & the individual saw.

In addition to the muff mod & timing advance, the 066 got some 460 bar studs (they are a bit longer and have a larger boss for the bar), so she is ready to be tested in some real wood. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

Right now I feel like something the cat dragged in. Cut down 2 dead Ash trees today, cut them to length, then split it all by hand.

Then, went of my first bike ride of the year (5 of us). And in between, I worked on the 066. I'm shot, turning in! And tomorrow, I gotta split stuff!


----------



## muddstopper

Brother showed up with another load on the EZgo.
I had to follow him home and take my file to his chain and we dragged out a few sourwoods to fill my pickup. He keeps this up and I might even take him a gallon of bar oil


----------



## Cowboy254

muddstopper said:


> Brother showed up with another load on the EZgo.View attachment 579027
> I had to follow him home and take my file to his chain and we dragged out a few sourwoods to fill my pickup. He keeps this up and I might even take him a gallon of bar oil



What sort of wood is that (other than firewood)?


----------



## nomad_archer

Backyard scrounge today. My neighbor had some Ash and mulberry trees taken down. I think I will need to get the oil changed in the splitter. A lot is done and even more left to cut. I'm going to let him chip the brush before I cut much more. The 365 with the 28" bar was the ticket. She ran great.





















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> What sort of wood is that (other than firewood)?


Most of the wood so far has been dogwood and sourwood, a little silver maple mixed in. Some of the wood in the pile is bradford pare and even one little walnut. Got a nice little whiteoak today and another maple. Its free wood and he is doing most of the cutting so I'll take it. Its starting to add up. I'm guessing I am close to 2 cords now.


----------



## svk

Twas a good day for scrounging saw parts. Ordered several small and a couple medium parts to get a few of my stable running and a few running better. I just need two pistons, two seals, and a case gasket and we're ready to rock.

Tomorrow I'll be testing several saws and probably dropping a few dead trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I havent ran a saw in months. Kinda glad. I was running pretty hard last summer and over the winter.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Twas a good day for scrounging saw parts. Ordered several small and a couple medium parts to get a few of my stable running and a few running better. I just need two pistons, two seals, and a case gasket and we're ready to rock.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be testing several saws and probably dropping a few dead trees.


Sounding like a full time saw freak now . . . 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I havent ran a saw in months. Kinda glad. I was running pretty hard last summer and over the winter.


I know the feeling, this month marks a full year of not being able to do much of anything. Finally getting back to trying without all the hurting. Cutting a small load wears me out, but it feels good to get out and do a few things.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Backyard scrounge today. My neighbor had some Ash and mulberry trees taken down. I think I will need to get the oil changed in the splitter. A lot is done and even more left to cut. I'm going to let him chip the brush before I cut much more. The 365 with the 28" bar was the ticket. She ran great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


most of the rounds look pretty uniform in length. was that an easton or a beman measuring stick?  looks good Trevor. nice score.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Sounding like a full time saw freak now . . .
> 
> Philbert


I don't like non runners in my garage lol.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> most of the rounds look pretty uniform in length. was that an easton or a beman measuring stick? [emoji23] looks good Trevor. nice score.


Guilty... I think it was an Easton off brand. I took your word for it that a grinder wasn't needed to get a slightly rocked chain back in service. Well 20 passes per cutter got it back in service and wasn't really that bad even on a 28" chain. 20 passes may have been too much but it was throwing big chips and I probably removed less cutter than if I would have used the grinder and filed which is usually what I would have done. Now to get the other 3 chains back up and running.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Going to check out a possible scrounge site tomorrow. 10 acres of old apple orchard the owner wants cut. Just cut and haul the wood. Leave the brush, cut 3 cord for me leave 1 for him. Looking forward to running a saw!


----------



## woodchip rookie

10 acres would be interesting....


----------



## cantoo

I got to run a saw tonight. I decided to try out my home built bucket truck. The thing worked perfect just needs a dog shock collar added to the tractor operator. We had about 8 trees trimmed up and my lovely wife (only because it's Mother's Day soon) who was driving the tractor decided to lean out of the cab and tell me that I missed a dead branch. Unfortunately she leaned on the loader control and dropped it 3' when she leaned out the door. I spent several minutes telling her how much I adore her and her Dutch heritage. Other than that incident it went great and was safe as could be. Keep bucket at 5' off the ground and drive into position then put it in neutral, raise bucket into position to cut, take saw out of holder and start it, make the cut, shut off saw and put it back into holder, then lower back down to 5' and drive to next tree. I didn't end up putting a safety harness on or a bracket to mount an anchor as the basket is almost 4' tall and it would be pretty hard to fall out. I think it's best to just always be close to the ground before moving. I'll be the only one in the bucket anyway. I drove around the edge of the bush tonight with my cultivator to smooth off the plowing so it would be flatter to trim the branches. Hopefully we'll get time tomorrow to get a start around the bush. We already sold the wood splitter so I had to use the loader and haul all the brush to my burn pile. I always have everything for sale and a guy came along and just had to have it so away it went.


----------



## Logger nate

Made it back out to scrounge area today , has been warm this week so river was higher with the snow melt, thankfully the trees I was going to cut were just above the water level
First tree leaned pretty hard over the water 90* from where I wanted it to go, was able to get it to swing around and land just right. Doesn't always work but nice when it does.
Started working on getting it split up when I got home, started raining and snowing so had to put a tarp up 
76 yesterday 40 and rain and snow today.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Going to check out a possible scrounge site tomorrow. 10 acres of old apple orchard the owner wants cut. Just cut and haul the wood. Leave the brush, cut 3 cord for me leave 1 for him. Looking forward to running a saw!



I reckon three for one is a pretty good arrangement, especially if you don't have to bother with all the small stuff.


----------



## svk

Morning fellas.

Have to unload a cord of wood then get working on my 4 wheeler and get the carb out back together and hope everything runs. It's a pretty straightforward project but when things have been apart for a few weeks it's always more of a project to put things back together. My memory doesn't work so good at 37 so I can only imagine myself if I make it to retirement. 

Once that's all done I can go cut wood.


----------



## Logger nate

Don't worry about those extra parts when your done, as long as it runs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

They put too many parts on those stupid things anyway


----------



## svk

Plus they must have had two little Japanese dudes to hold everything in place plus one guy doing the actual assembly because it cannot be done with two hands alone. 

Put the damn thing back together and it still leaked fuel. Flipping metering valve wasn't right and I never checked that as I marked it down to grit in the carb. 

Having lunch and a beer before I go attack it again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You have to hold the carb with your teeth


----------



## woodchip rookie

no no....I forgot...you hafta tie the carb up with a bungee cord, hold the WRENCH with your teeth and use both hands for the bolts


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> no no....I forgot...you hafta tie the carb up with a bungee cord, hold the WRENCH with your teeth and use both hands for the bolts


Two screwdrivers in one hand, one in the other, and another screw wedging something in.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ones that give me too much trouble, Evil-bay. China knock off carbs work just fine 98% of the time


----------



## svk

It's back together and running. Idle just a tad bit high but otherwise great. Donated one screw to the mud in the skid plate and had a few extra that I think are for the side panels. 

Time to cut wood!


----------



## JustJeff

Went and checked out the orchard scrounge today there's lots of wood there but it's too wet for me to get my truck back there yet. Owner said I could walk in and cut and pick up later, but I know better than to do that. He's in no hurry, says he doesn't care if it takes two years to clear so I can pick away at it. So I came home and put the saws away and pulled the splitter out from its winter home and split off my pile (Which is what I need to be doing anyway). I can get carried away with sawing and scrounging and tend not to do the splitting until I need to. Sawing is more fun


----------



## cantoo

Well I didn't make it to the bush to trim trees around the edge. Wife convinced me that I needed to go to an auction sale instead. Took a lot of convincing for me. Okay maybe I snuck out before she got up. She texted me a while later to see where I was. I made the mistake of telling her where I was, but when she showed up she brought me a hamburger. Got a few trees and some flowers. I'm reselling most of the trees as they were a decent deal. I figured that seeing that the ash are all dying out my grand children are going to need some oak to cut so I bought 10 bigger ones and 20 whips. I should have bought 20 for Duncan too. (2" whips were $1 a piece). I predict a sore back and blisters on my hands by tomorrow night. And a couple pics of me cleaning the thorn trees out of the fenceline. Using my newest 4 prong bale fork, it's about 6' wide.


----------



## Erik B

Finished up my in yard scrounge today. Had a dead elm and dying birch taken down back in December. I finally got the wood cleared out of the yard. All of the birch is cut, split and stacked. Not done with the elm yet.
Before picture.


After picture/


Got about one and a half cord of birch.


----------



## dancan

Thanks for thinking of me cantoo ! 
I did go get a roadside scrounge this afternoon, 1 birch, several dead standing spruce and a pine [emoji38]
I'll put up a couple of pics tomorrow .


----------



## Philbert

'_Roadside scrounge_' sounds like possum for dinner . . . 

(Just sayin')

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I was not disappointed that it rained hard all day today, and that tomorrow is Mother's Day ... my body needed a rest!

Last week I cut trees down (and to length) at 2 locations, cut fallen trees to length at two other locations, and split wood at 2 locations (one by hand).

Plus, went on my first bike ride of the year. I was spent. Takes a while after Tax Season to fully get back in the grove, but I'm working on it.


----------



## svk

Well the idle is still funky on the wheeler but had a good afternoon and evening in the woods. 

Tuned, tested, and troubleshot several saws. The little 142 Husky really runs strong now and the 352 Echo is also much improved. I'm ready to throw my XL top handles in the trash but we'll give them one more chance. 

Took a ride with the kids and found several blown over/broken off maples to go after next weekend.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops,

I needed a new trickle charger and was walking through the hardware joint when something caught my eye. I'm not normally one to make impulse purchases, but...




Given how blokes on this site bang on about the fiskars, I thought I'd better grab one to see if it is as good as you all say. I didn't know the handle was hollow, well there you go. It can't do what the 8lb Hart maul can do with the big and gnarly stuff but you can get great head speed in the swing and I was pleasantly surprised with its performance. I have an unpleasant left elbow medial epicondylitis (technically a tendonosis) and the big maul is hurting me on the upswing. The fiskars is very light and not tiring to use. Didn't hurt the elbow. I look forward to using it in some different species and seeing how it goes. Green candlebark (above) up to 9 inches was one good swing material. We'll see how it goes in blue gum, might be a challenge. Peppermint should be easy. 

Can I join the cool kids table now?


----------



## LondonNeil

Fiskars? Tick x27
Saws? Tick stihl, tick several, tick more than strictly needed.

Yep, you're in.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> '_Roadside scrounge_' sounds like possum for dinner . . .
> 
> (Just sayin')
> 
> Philbert


Or somethin nasty you get in the ghetto...


----------



## MustangMike

The Fiskars X-27 is all about speed, and when you get it down right, it will split better (IMO) than any other handheld device, and is far less tiring due to the reduced weight.

Always keep the legs apart, and control the head to go in between, it will sometimes happen much faster than you expect.

I like to keep my hands about 8" apart, it lets me put a little extra drive on it.

Accuracy, and being able to "walk a line" across the top of a tough piece are often keys to a successful split.

Don't overdue, let that elbow recover.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Don't overdue, let that elbow recover.


I messed up my elbow a few years back when I was doing a lot of limbing with heavy saws and exclusively hand splitting. Best recommendation I have is get your wood put up and then give yourself several months break from cutting and splitting. After a break mine healed itself and has been fine since even when I did more hand splitting.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> '_Roadside scrounge_' sounds like possum for dinner . . .
> 
> (Just sayin')
> 
> Philbert


----------



## svk

Forgot to add this to the last post. Here's the 550 with the "scrounged" bar. It's basically neutrally balanced on top of that log with the 20" bar.


----------



## cantoo

15 trees planted so far and maybe 30 or 40 to go. Using my stump bucket to dig the holes and it's working good. Sold almost half of them and hopefully a few more yet. We're doing a bit of arguing over where to plant them but I'm getting to the point of not caring already. Great way to spend Mother's Day together.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Here's the 550 with the "scrounged" bar.


Good, all around saw.

I have the 353 which I believe is its predecessor (in Husqvarna's weird way of numbering saws).

If you had to dump 29 saws, and keep one for 'all around use', this is the one I would suggest.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I agree completely. By far my favorite saw.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Got to work my Makita 6421 a bit today. I've been watching a blow down in an elderly woman's yard. I drove by again today and saw a guy trying to hack at it with a very worn looking MS180. I just happened to have my saws so I offered my assistance. Ended up with a full load of what im guessing is ash









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Mother's day yardsale scrounge !





















I do like the fake Ryobi a little more lol


----------



## MustangMike

Had tennis elbow bad a few years ago after I split over 15 cord by hand, which is why I purchased the Hydro. Give it rest from what hurts it (you don't want it to be cronic) stretch it out horizontal, open and close your hand, rotate your hand & repeat. I had to learn to start saws left handed for a spell!

That possum song is funny, even had to play it for the wife!

Yes, that is Ash, good score!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Forgot to add this to the last post. Here's the 550 with the "scrounged" bar. It's basically neutrally balanced on top of that log with the 20" bar.
> 
> View attachment 579410


Very nice. I really like the 20" on my 550. These saws have a lot of power for there size. 
Had to start the fire again 
winter came back


----------



## dancan

Still burning here , 43 F with 30 mph winds and rain over the next 3 days .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wherever you guys live that you still have snow in the middle of May....I dont wanna go there.


----------



## svk

83 degrees here!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Very nice. I really like the 20" on my 550. These saws have a lot of power for there size.
> Had to start the fire again View attachment 579442
> winter came backView attachment 579444


I really like the 16" but picked up the 20 incher because I've got lots of 72DL chain and also like to be able to do my felling cuts from only one side. 

Snagged a new 24" RSN bar for my 009 pattern saws for $36 bucks off eBay the other day too. Now I need to either buy or make a couple of 84 DL loops.


----------



## dancan

Saturday was a big sky day here , honey do list was done in the morning so .... 





I knew where I wanted to go because I took a run up there last weekend so I figure I'd make a load with a "RoadSide" scrounge .








Big dead spruce in the middle of the second pic but I'll save him for the tractor and winch since I have no Donk .
Birch on the other side of the road .




Since I didn't have Donk ...




A little soft in there but I didn't have to walk out for the tractor lol




It wasn't a bad day at all , way more fun than just going to the woodpile .




Even got a few extra BTU's 








Just plain ole black ants , not poisonous , just a pest .
Try and count the growth rings 




That spruce is tough and stringy but I won lol





Scrounge on ladies !


----------



## MustangMike

No snow, but was in the 30s again this morning, I think that is 4 of the last 5 days like that. I'm afraid to start the garden, with the rain & cool weather, the seeds will just rot.


----------



## JustJeff

Super nice weekend here. Started splitting but the honey do list also included cleaning the chicken coop, servicing and installing mower deck on my itty bitty kubota and mowing. I did get my wish to run a saw. Noodled some scrounged cedar for chicken bedding and yes, I used a 50cc saw to prune the rose of sharon. Lol.


----------



## cantoo

My wife says I'm not allowed to go to this tree sale next year. I'm thinking I might agree with her then again the next tree auction is only 2 weeks away. We did end up selling around half of the trees but still planted 35 bigger trees and 15 oak whips and a bunch of ornamentals. The stump bucket really saved my back. I won't be cutting them for firewood but hopefully my grand children will.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I messed up my elbow a few years back when I was doing a lot of limbing with heavy saws and exclusively hand splitting. Best recommendation I have is get your wood put up and then give yourself several months break from cutting and splitting. After a break mine healed itself and has been fine since even when I did more hand splitting.



Thanks for the concern and suggestions. I'm lucky in some respects. 

1) I'm married to a physiotherapist.
2) I am a physiotherapist. 

However, my scrounging time is short and I can feel the weather closing in. The buyout of the Lady Farmer's farm has been delayed by a coupla months so on the one hand I have some more scrounging time, but on the other hand, it also means I feel obliged to cut her more wood while she's still there. So I'm going to have to bang on for a big longer. Since with medial epicondylitis (so-called golfer's elbow), it is primarily flexor carpi radialis that is affected, the downswing is not much of a problem, it is the resisted wrist flexor action on the upswing on the left side that gets me. The X27 with its trivial weight makes this much easier. Using the chainsaw doesn't really affect it, even big Limby since the palm is facing down and FCR isn't doing much. Realistically, it is unlikely to improve much while I continue scrounging, however. I'll nurse it through for the next month or two. After that, I'll get some traction with exercises. FWIW, eccentric exercise is the go for tendonopathies, but I'm sure that's revision for you folk.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Saturday was a big sky day here , honey do list was done in the morning so ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew where I wanted to go because I took a run up there last weekend so I figure I'd make a load with a "RoadSide" scrounge .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big dead spruce in the middle of the second pic but I'll save him for the tractor and winch since I have no Donk .
> Birch on the other side of the road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't have Donk ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little soft in there but I didn't have to walk out for the tractor lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad day at all , way more fun than just going to the woodpile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got a few extra BTU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain ole black ants , not poisonous , just a pest .
> Try and count the growth rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spruce is tough and stringy but I won lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on ladies !



Nice work Dan! Did you use a GoPro for those pics, has the fish-eye look to them? 

Looks like a bit of work to split. If you had a eucalypt with those growth rings on it, it would burn for a week .


----------



## dancan

I used my LG5 for the pics .
I wasn't in the mood to handsplit those after a couple of rounds so I fired up the splitter


----------



## DrewUth

svk said:


> Scrounged saw that needed 99 cents of fuel line and a little elbow grease to clean it up. Just need two replacement screws and a new chunk of oiled foam and it's completely ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 578908


Aw man, thats one of the good ones! With AV! I have two grey ones and a red one all in Craftsman livery, but I have yet to get my hands on a green one. Great find!


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks for the concern and suggestions. I'm lucky in some respects.
> 
> 1) I'm married to a physiotherapist.
> 2) I am a physiotherapist.
> 
> However, my scrounging time is short and I can feel the weather closing in. The buyout of the Lady Farmer's farm has been delayed by a coupla months so on the one hand I have some more scrounging time, but on the other hand, it also means I feel obliged to cut her more wood while she's still there. So I'm going to have to bang on for a big longer. Since with medial epicondylitis (so-called golfer's elbow), it is primarily flexor carpi radialis that is affected, the downswing is not much of a problem, it is the resisted wrist flexor action on the upswing on the left side that gets me. The X27 with its trivial weight makes this much easier. Using the chainsaw doesn't really affect it, even big Limby since the palm is facing down and FCR isn't doing much. Realistically, it is unlikely to improve much while I continue scrounging, however. I'll nurse it through for the next month or two. After that, I'll get some traction with exercises. FWIW, eccentric exercise is the go for tendonopathies, but I'm sure that's revision for you folk.


Lol I think you got this!


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think "splitting" with the Fiskars causes any problems, it is when the tough round do NOT SPLIT and bounce that head back up, sending vibs through the handle. I split many rounds over 30", and many of them needed repeated strikes, especially the knotty ones. That is the part that is tough.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I very rarely get wood that I can even use a splitting axe on. I have to use my Isocore 99% of the time. I had some silver maple that I got to use the smaller Fiskars on one time. It was nice swinging a lighter/faster axe for a change.


----------



## Marshy

So the county had a tree service go through and cut the power likes right of ways. Lots of ash just off the side of the road on my way to work. Looks like in going to get back to scrounging even though I just cut 8 cord out of my wood this past winter. It's all perfect size too and all limbs removed and chipped. Most of it is 6-20" and straight. I'm running behind on processing g my firewood this year so I will be borrowing a friends splitter soon and going g to knock out a whole lot of wood. Pics to follow this afternoon.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cowboy254 said:


> the downswing is not much of a problem, it is the resisted wrist flexor action on the upswing on the left side that gets me.



For what it's worth: I have had several jobs that required a lot of sledge hammer use. State highway survey crew; concrete road construction setting forms; concrete building and trade construction; etc. Being small and light weight, hitting a form pin and lifting the sledge in an up/down motion was hard on my shoulders and joints. So I adapted a windmill swing approach, or round-house swing using a lighter weight maul. Add a good grunt, or exhale on the down swing. 

It is something to try. With a little practice you can hit a round where you want. It becomes rhythmic, but leave the flip flops by the pool, and wear steel toed boot just in case.


----------



## SeMoTony

Sandhill Crane said:


> For what it's worth: I have had several jobs that required a lot of sledge hammer use. State highway survey crew; concrete road construction setting forms; concrete building and trade construction; etc. Being small and light weight, hitting a form pin and lifting the sledge in an up/down motion was hard on my shoulders and joints. So I adapted a windmill swing approach, or round-house swing using a lighter weight maul. Add a good grunt, or exhale on the down swing.
> 
> It is something to try. With a little practice you can hit a round where you want. It becomes rhythmic, but leave the flip flops by the pool, and wear steel toed boot just in case.


an old guy like me would require a 4x scope to put the two together. Fatter of mackly trying that I may need shin guards if the sledge can be found since several steel wedges are locateable. and just "won" a small heavy iron plate wood burner at auction for my shed. Local yard waste dump has given up some firewood since saturday, but competition is a little stiff. We respect each others claim til we pull out with a load then the circling buzzards land on their claim .LOL


----------



## muddstopper

Little cemetery job just keeps adding up.


I just wish they could make up their mine about where they want to stop. We cut a bunch and push the brush over the berm, and then they decide to cut one or two more. Have to wade thru the brush, cut the trees, then drag it back thru the brush and then push the brush back over the berm. At least its close enough to my house I can just skid the trees to my wood pile. I'm pushing the logs on top of some other rounds to get them off the ground. Hopefully the rain will wash some of the dirt off before I get around to processing them into firewood.


----------



## Marshy

I pulled over while scouting some firewood and talked with a retired gentleman that had a tree taken down by the electric company. Introduced myself and chatted about the right of way cutting they just recently did and asked if he had plans for the one in his yard. He was going to give it to the neighbor. We talked about his trees and I offered to do some cutting if he needed a hired hand. It might develop into something or it might not... 

Most of the wood I scouted out is nearly in swamp. I need the ground to dry before I can get to some. I moved along untill I found something dry, nice straight ash. Buzzed up two poles and huffed them into the truck. Looks like I got about a face cord.


----------



## Cowboy254

Marshy said:


> I pulled over while scouting some firewood and talked with a retired gentleman that had a tree taken down by the electric company. Introduced myself and chatted about the right of way cutting they just recently did and asked if he had plans for the one in his yard. He was going to give it to the neighbor. We talked about his trees and I offered to do some cutting if he needed a hired hand. It might develop into something or it might not...
> 
> Most of the wood I scouted out is nearly in swamp. I need the ground to dry before I can get to some. I moved along untill I found something dry, nice straight ash. Buzzed up two poles and huffed them into the truck. Looks like I got about a face cord.
> 
> View attachment 579720
> 
> View attachment 579721



I like the appearance of that ash, beautiful looking wood!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Best smelling wood to burn I think also


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I had a good time yesterday James Miller / Farmer Steve and Brother Bud .
Working on standing dead ash at the girl scout camp


----------



## Marshy

woodchip rookie said:


> Best smelling wood to burn I think also


Some of it would have made good looking lumber. The one was straight and about 20" at the large end. Oh well. The next tree I scouted is larger and just as straight. The power company had the tree company cut all ash within their right away and even ask land owners if they can cut ash that is just outside the right of way but is leaning towards the lines... Lots of firewood between work and home.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I had a good time yesterday James Miller / Farmer Steve and Brother Bud .
> Working on standing dead ash at the girl scout camp
> View attachment 579784



Look at all that trouble just waiting to happen.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got Columbia Gas comming through next winter to seven miles of new pipe in the ground. Their riteofway is going to be 50 feet wide and they are taking down every tree in their path. Im gonna be backyard scrounging next winter....


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

nomad_archer said:


> Look at all that trouble just waiting to happen.


What a motley crew
I even ran one of Steve's Stihl saws Don't know what came over me


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> What a motley crew
> I even ran one of Steve's Stihl saws Don't know what came over me



At the GTG I was pretty sure you were going to accidentally set @farmer steve MS241 in the cab of your truck for safe keeping and storage. I know I thought about it.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Yes my wife needs a new saw


----------



## rarefish383

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Yes my wife needs a new saw


My wife handed me a flyer and said "look, Stihl has chainsaws on sale for Mothers Day". I said, " you want a new 880?"


----------



## woodchip rookie

What does a "Stihl on sale" look like?

5 bucks off?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> What does a "Stihl on sale" look like?
> 
> 5 bucks off?


----------



## rarefish383

I actually bought an MS170 today because it was on sale from $179 down to $159, so that was a little over 10%. I know that's the cheapest I ever paid for a new saw, even going back in to the 70's. I'll have to see if any of my old owners manuals have the price we paid for a Super EZ, I bet they were $159 or more. Ratz, I just remembered, I bought a Wild Thing for $99 once, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Along with the yardsale Ryobi I also scrounged up a nice 2 1/4 lbs Wetterlings ax fo 5$, I got it hafted Sunday evening , shaved down the haft to my liking this evening .












Ready for a coat of linseed oil


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 579882


Dinner flounder and

On the grill


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Thanks Steve


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Asparaus marinated in soy sauce and seseme seeds in a baggy, and thrown on the grill is delish finger food.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I brushed with olive oil rolled in parmesan cheese


----------



## woodchip rookie

Then baked on high for 20 minutes?


----------



## coryj

Haven't been on in a couple weeks. Soccer, tee ball, and fishing with the kids have kept me busy. I did find some time to cut, split and stack some more wood from the massive red oak I cut for the Craigslist guy. Plus this load I got from a buddy.



Right now the wood is stacked 5 rows deep across the back of the garage where this picture was taken and I tore down the old roof to the right to build a new one to have room to stack more wood. Right now I'm stacking along the fence near the field. I didn't think I would run out of room for wood, but I did and I still have more rounds to split and more wood to cut.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nothin like runnin outta room to hide the money


----------



## SeMoTony

coryj said:


> Haven't been on in a couple weeks. Soccer, tee ball, and fishing with the kids have kept me busy. I did find some time to cut, split and stack some more wood from the massive red oak I cut for the Craigslist guy. Plus this load I got from a buddy.
> View attachment 580052
> 
> 
> Right now the wood is stacked 5 rows deep across the back of the garage where this picture was taken and I tore down the old roof to the right to build a new one to have room to stack more wood. Right now I'm stacking along the fence near the field. I didn't think I would run out of room for wood, but I did and I still have more rounds to split and more wood to cut.


If you were close enough I'm just the kinda guy to let you store the excess on my place til ya had room for it


----------



## svk

Supposed to rain for most of the weekend which isn't the most conducive to scrounging.

I have been planning to make this a true scrounging weekend too. I have a bunch of smaller hardwood blowdowns to harvest. Planning to drag them in with the wheeler and then cut to length right in my yard. I have lots of 3/8 low profile safety chain laying around so I don't worry about cutting gritty wood.

I also checked a tops pile that I really did a number to in 2015 and although the birch is junk, amazingly most of the maple is still good. Was too busy to get out there last year and didn't expect much to be any good by now.


----------



## coryj

Running out of room is just an excuse to build a pole barn with a lean to roof off the back for more wood storage space. Now to ask the wife... errr... I mean tell the wife what I'm going to do.


----------



## JustJeff

The Wood Nazi is back in action! Scrounged this dead elm within spitting distance of home. Called a neighboring farmer and asked if he wanted that dead tree removed before planting (soon!). Yep. Cut to 8' lengths and was delivered to my backyard via big john deere. We cleaned up all the brush and he was more than happy. So am I!


----------



## 95custmz

Hell, and you didn't even get the saw dirty. Nice job!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

rarefish383 said:


> Bronze Borer took out most of our White Birch years ago. Every now and then I'll run into a big one. Any thing over 18" goes to the mill. Beautiful wood, Joe.



Really is pretty wood


----------



## PhilMcWoody

James Miller said:


> How's that little echo cut sir.



Very nice Svk; birch looks great; saw looks sweet and your helper must've worked really hard


----------



## PhilMcWoody

chipper1 said:


> Good morning James.
> It's hard to fathom how much ash is going to be turning into topsoil here in our area. It's quite sad that people don't have access to cut it. You can drive down almost every road and see ash down on the shoulders or just off the road, and sometimes even in the road .
> It doesn't seem right that we are all about saving the planet and let all those BTU's go to waste, what a farce, global warming.
> Keep scrounging guys, were the ones saving the planet .



Couldn't agree more chipper1. I see it going to waste in places I'd get all kinds of tickets if I stopped


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Along with the yardsale Ryobi I also scrounged up a nice 2 1/4 lbs Wetterlings ax fo 5$, I got it hafted Sunday evening , shaved down the haft to my liking this evening .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for a coat of linseed oil


I have several old ax blades, some very nice ones, but with the arthritis in my thumbs I just hate trying to hang them. Nice job there, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

PhilMcWoody said:


> Couldn't agree more chipper1. I see it going to waste in places I'd get all kinds of tickets if I stopped


It's such a waste Phil, I hate to see it.


woodchip rookie said:


> Plenty of ash down here also. I cant cut it fast enough.


Same here, mostly though it's that they won't let you cut it, so sad.
Not that I would cut it anyway, I have a good bit of wood still even after such a rough winter LOL.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> It's a verified disorder. There is never enough wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


You know something about that problem neighbor.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> You need a couple different colors in there for diversity!


That was my first though too.


MustangMike said:


> I do have one that is a different color, and lots of different models. 026, 360, 362, 044, 440, Hybrid 044/046, 046, 460 (2) and 066 (2).
> 
> Sounds like a lot of different stuff to me, and all except the run the same B&C!


Need more orange Mike .


MustangMike said:


> Another load of Black Locust with a few Black Cherry pieces, and my 4-12' Locust posts.


 Locust.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Good, all around saw.
> 
> I have the 353 which I believe is its predecessor (in Husqvarna's weird way of numbering saws).
> 
> If you had to dump 29 saws, and keep one for 'all around use', this is the one I would suggest.
> 
> Philbert


I feel like the troll on this one Philbert .
The 550xp is the pro version and would be comparable to/the replacement for the 346xp ne.
Where as the 353 is a mag case just as the 346xp, but not the pro version(although it's one of my favs as is the 2152 the jred version of the 353).
The 545 would be more comparable to the 353 in that aspect, similar to the 555 is the downgraded version(non pro) of the 562xp.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> looks good guys. guess i should have been there for the plunge cut class.


Rev it up and stick it in there Steve .


Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I had a good time yesterday James Miller / Farmer Steve and Brother Bud .
> Working on standing dead ash at the girl scout camp
> View attachment 579784


Looks like a great time. 
It's great your able to teach these guys a bit, sure which I had someone to teach me here .
Thanks God for this site and youtube .


Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Yes my wife needs a new saw


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> The 550xp . . .would be comparable to/the replacement for the 346xp ne. . . .
> 
> The 545 would be more comparable to the 353 , , .



Thanks. I have trouble keeping up when they change the numbers like that. 

Much easier when they go from '272' to '372', or from '260' to '261'.


Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Listen to chipper1 Uncle MustangMike, you need a all ORANGE saw. We need to find you a 262xp next....


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Thanks. I have trouble keeping up when they change the numbers like that.
> 
> Much easier when they go from '272' to '372', or from '260' to '261'.
> 
> 
> Philbert


I hear that, but I didn't know husky wad a 260, just a 261 and 262 .
But mabybyou are talking about a stihl ms260, or a ms261, but which version of the 261, standard, cm, cm revised .
It sure can be hard to remember them all.
I figure the more of them I personally own the better off I'll be in remembering them .


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Listen to chipper1 Uncle MustangMike, you need a all ORANGE saw. We need to find you a 262xp next....



I did have one, but I gave it to someone!!! Kinda redundant, what with having a ported MS360 and Ported MS362.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not redundant, improvement. You know those two stihls can't keep up with a ported 262


----------



## MechanicMatt

Isn't the orange saw lighter too


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day boys,

This wasn't a scrounge for me so I'm not sure if it counts but I slipped out to the Lady Farm Wednesday morning. Since the handover has been put back a bit further, she was going to run out of wood so I cut a couple of dead peppermints to keep her going a bit longer. She helped by coming out and tossing bits in the trailer but couldn't keep up with the split production, Stihl swingin', Fiskars flingin' machine that I am (or would like to think I am). A couple of trailer loads with some still to go if she gets short. 




The Bobdog came out for a run as well.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I hear that, but I didn't know husky wad a 260, just a 261 and 262 .
> But mabybyou are talking about a stihl ms260, or a ms261, but which version of the 261, standard, cm, cm revised .
> It sure can be hard to remember them all.
> I figure the more of them I personally own the better off I'll be in remembering them .


That's why I like my old Homelites, didn't have all those numbers to get confused by. Just had good common sense names like a "Zip" or a "Wiz", and if you get lucky you can get a "Super Wiz", Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Not redundant, improvement. You know those two stihls can't keep up with a ported 262



No, & No


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Isn't the orange saw lighter too



No again, in fact, I think the 262 is the heaviest of the 3 (the 360 the lightest).


----------



## nomad_archer

You guys are too funny. I am equal opportunity. I like all saws. My personal favorite is my 365xt. It did a nice job last week with the 28" bar burried it that log. It made cutting up what would have been a big pain with a my smaller saws. Run what ya like boys. I have say my favorite non 70cc saw right now is @farmer steve 's MS241. He better put lock that saw up its so sweet. That saw should take a long vacation with my saw collection.


----------



## svk

I like most of my saws but I love my 550. 

A few I'd prefer to use as anchors but I'm saving to give away when people need something.


----------



## SeMoTony

MustangMike said:


> I did have one, but I gave it to someone!!! Kinda redundant, what with having a ported MS360 and Ported MS362.


Not if both hands still work since that is less than 70 cc saw. Popeye could do the deal with both hands & 046 stihl on his cartoon tho


----------



## SeMoTony

m a few daze late again,but there is my plate w/b that I "won" @ auction $10. And the
wood I got out of yard waste dump over weekend.
Only open 3 daze. But then last night I stopped & looked @
and what ever is waste from milling will end up heating my shed. Not sposed to work off ladder,but
cutting shorts with tree in between worked before the rain showed up
fell @ 90 degreethe one ladder is against might be too thick for the 14" ms-170 & too far away to reach EZ
Volunteer fire man stopped to tell me might want to move my van if I was drpping that tree with a 14" bar and a ladder leaned against said tree. I thanked him for the care but told him I was getting wet & C ya!
More should come if rain isn't falling Sunday afternoon. Stay safe and enjoy


----------



## JustJeff

I know, boots and ear plugs... I just put a loop of Stihl picco semi chisel on my muffler modded and retuned craftsman and had to try it. Saw cuts better than it should for 42cc for $40. Lol. Cut this 12" elm in about 10 seconds. This is intended to be a limbing saw and should do well in that roll. The 18" bar is optimistic but gives good reach. Now if only I had a tree to cut....


----------



## rarefish383

I hope you never see me milling in short pants, no shirt, crocks, no socks, I can't see so I do wear my safety glasses and I can't hear cause I used to gut the mufflers on all of our old Homelite Super 1050's and XL 900 series saws. Actually we gutted the mufflers on all our old saws, but that mostly meant taking the spark arrester out, there was nothing else in there. I think I left my ear muffs at the cabin in WV. I have the little foam screw in ones, but every time I get hit in the head it knocks them out. I do have a safety helmet, it's one of the big round ones they used to use on oil rigs, it's pretty cool hanging on the wall of my gun room, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I did quit cutting dead standing firewood by myself last year, trying to get up to OSHA standards, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Not overly impressive. Just trying out uploading my first video.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I hope you never see me milling in short pants, no shirt, crocks, no socks, I can't see so I do wear my safety glasses and I can't hear cause I used to gut the mufflers on all of our old Homelite Super 1050's and XL 900 series saws. Actually we gutted the mufflers on all our old saws, but that mostly meant taking the spark arrester out, there was nothing else in there. I think I left my ear muffs at the cabin in WV. I have the little foam screw in ones, but every time I get hit in the head it knocks them out. I do have a safety helmet, it's one of the big round ones they used to use on oil rigs, it's pretty cool hanging on the wall of my gun room, Joe.


I've been known to weld in shorts and crocs. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

I'm normally a low tech man in a high tech world, but my 11 year old videographer is teaching me! This is Wednesday's dead elm.


----------



## Logger nate

Went out to high country scrounge area today, little bit of snow still.. 
so went down a couple thousand feet on another road and found some nice dead standing red fir
one for another day
the "new" wood hauler works great 
was sitting on the bank eating a granola bar and 3 elk walked by 25 yds behind me then saw some more on the way out
and some deer
thank God for a great day.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I like most of my saws but I love my 550.
> 
> A few I'd prefer to use as anchors but I'm saving to give away when people need something.


Used my 550 to noodle some blocks today, don't think it's much slower than my 562.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Used my 550 to noodle some blocks today, don't think it's much slower than my 562.


Unless you get into larger hardwood or take out the stopwatch there isn't much difference. I timed several cuts last spring and the difference between the slowest 562 cut and the fastest 550 cut was 4/10 of a second in a 12" log.


----------



## MustangMike

You guys and your "Softwood Saws" ... Nice pics Nate!!!

The more I cut Hickory the more convinced I am that no other "live tree" slows my saw like it does.

Made the Sugar Maple and Black Birch I cut next seem soft!

I've been busy this week, cutting, splitting ...


----------



## JustJeff

I found this interesting.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You guys and your "Softwood Saws" ... Nice pics Nate!!!
> 
> The more I cut Hickory the more convinced I am that no other "live tree" slow my saw like it does.
> 
> Made the Sugar Maple and Black Birch I cut next seem soft!
> 
> I've been busy this week, cutting, splitting ...


Are you talking shagbark or hickory in general? I cut a bunch of white and a red subspecies of oak at my uncle's place. That white really works the saw. Both of them were really sappy and my chains were coated in that crap.

Pretty soon you'll be used to that 660 and be hankering for an 880 for all that milling and big hardwood!


----------



## MustangMike

My 026, 360 & 362 C are all ported. The 026 is Lightning fast in small wood with the .325 chain, but in larger wood the 360 and 362 are noticeably stronger.

In that 20" Smooth Bark (Pig Nut) Hickory, I prefer the 70 + cc saws. Not sure if the Shag Bark Hickory is tougher, but they are both tougher than about anything else, and slow my saws much more than Black Locust. Even the bark on both Hickory's is tough as anything.

My 044 will cut just about as fast as my ported 460s, the big difference is when you have to lean on it, the 460s will just keep going when the 044 will stop. So in less than ideal conditions, I prefer the larger saws. They are just better at going through knots and avoiding pinches.

If the playing field were level, and that 362 also had a muff mod, the results may have been a little different.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> You guys and your "Softwood Saws" ... Nice pics Nate!!!
> 
> The more I cut Hickory the more convinced I am that no other "live tree" slows my saw like it does.
> 
> Made the Sugar Maple and Black Birch I cut next seem soft!
> 
> I've been busy this week, cutting, splitting ...


Lol, thanks, ya I have a hard wood saw but it's too heavy . Looks like you been busy! You hard wood guys are tougher than me, I have hard enough time loading these red fir rounds. Took trailer down to scale, 6100 # not counting tongue weight , not sure what it weighs empty, load was 6' long, 4' 6" wide, 6' high.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Pretty soon you'll be used to that 660 and be hankering for an 880 for all that milling and big hardwood!



When I bought my 660 I had the cash in hand for an 880, and at the last second decided to save $1000, and took the 660. All said and done, I'm happy with the 660, but with the weight savings and smooth quiet ride, compared to my old Homelite 1050, the 880 would have been OK to handle. One of the reasons I took the 660 was because some folks here complained that the 880 was so big it was hard to handle. I should never let people that grew up on Wild Things influence my decisions. Next too the old Homelite 7-29 gear drive with a 52 inch bar, the 880 would feel like a puppy, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> My 026, 360 & 362 C are all ported. The 026 is Lightning fast in small wood with the .325 chain, but in larger wood the 360 and 362 are noticeably stronger.
> 
> In that 20" Smooth Bark (Pig Nut) Hickory, I prefer the 70 + cc saws. Not sure if the Shag Bark Hickory is tougher, but they are both tougher than about anything else, and slow my saws much more than Black Locust. Even the bark on both Hickory's is tough as anything.
> 
> My 044 will cut just about as fast as my ported 460s, the big difference is when you have to lean on it, the 460s will just keep going when the 044 will stop. So in less than ideal conditions, I prefer the larger saws. They are just better at going through knots and avoiding pinches.
> 
> If the playing field were level, and that 362 also had a muff mod, the results may have been a little different.


Since you have 026, 360 and 044 all ported, it would make an interesting video/experiment to do a timed cut comparison.


----------



## MustangMike

I did some testing, but the wood was too big for the 16" 026 bar. Also, the 362 has since found "new power" since I changed the air filter. Cleaning it was just not enough!

FYI, my 044 & 440 are NOT ported, but they both have base gasket delete and timing advance, and kinda run like they are ported.

Timed cuts are only part of the story. The biggest difference you will notice is that you can lean on the larger saws more, and it is harder for a small pinch (etc) to give them trouble. So if you are working on a "hung up" leaner, I will often choose the larger saw. Ditto for stumping.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I did some testing, but the wood was too big for the 16" 026 bar. Also, the 362 has since found "new power" since I changed the air filter. Cleaning it was just not enough!
> 
> FYI, my 044 & 440 are NOT ported, but they both have base gasket delete and timing advance, and kinda run like they are ported.
> 
> Timed cuts are only part of the story. The biggest difference you will notice is that you can lean on the larger saws more, and it is harder for a small pinch (etc) to give them trouble. So if you are working on a "hung up" leaner, I will often choose the larger saw. Ditto for stumping.


Yeah I noticed that when I got the 460. It will resist a pinch way more than the smaller saws. id like to muffler mod it but I'm afraid to because it runs so good and I don't want to muck it up. Lol.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I did some testing, but the wood was too big for the 16" 026 bar. Also, the 362 has since found "new power" since I changed the air filter. Cleaning it was just not enough!
> 
> FYI, my 044 & 440 are NOT ported, but they both have base gasket delete and timing advance, and kinda run like they are ported.
> 
> Timed cuts are only part of the story. The biggest difference you will notice is that you can lean on the larger saws more, and it is harder for a small pinch (etc) to give them trouble. So if you are working on a "hung up" leaner, I will often choose the larger saw. Ditto for stumping.


Also certain saws just have more torque like the 044 and 7900 compared to other similar and even larger saws. 7900 felt way more torquey than my 2186 if you leaned into the dawgs.


----------



## JustJeff

"Old Ugly" my ancient home built log splitter operating off the loader valve of my little Kubota. It will go faster than this, just had the tractor idled down. I can split about a facecord an hour like this. More if I wind the tractor up some and have someone operate the lever.


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah I noticed that when I got the 460. It will resist a pinch way more than the smaller saws. id like to muffler mod it but I'm afraid to because it runs so good and I don't want to muck it up. Lol.



Just remove the muff cover and drill 2 1/4" holes on the high right side (above where it clears the saw). No deflector needed. Also make sure you pull the carb limiters and make it a bit richer, usually about 1 full turn on the Lo and 1 & 1/16 on the Hi. If you don't like it, just get a new cover and put it back to original.

If you do like it, you may want to advance the timing a bit next.


----------



## MustangMike

Like this one that I sold:

The Landscaper touched it to the wood once and looked up at me and said "I want it"!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ran the 262xp a bit today, I'm thinking its gonna be my go to saw. Only thing my big bore kitted 362xp could do better was noodle up some big pieces of elm. That little 262xp is a sweet saw. Older daughter and I drove around the woods on the ATV looking for all the leaf less trees, sadly I've been hitting the little wood lot hard the last two years so only two trees for me to take from it. I might have to start looking else where......


----------



## MustangMike

I kinda thought you might like it! It is a nice sweet spot of size & power. Light enough to limb with, strong enough to buck with.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Very sweet saw.


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## svk

Nice saws there Matt!


----------



## svk

Started the day salvaging wind damaged birch and maple. The land next to this was logged about ten years ago and there's about a 100 yard swath of trees that have suffered severe wind damage from several storms. 

Took lots of logs to make a load but it was solid stuff and easy to handle. 

Ran 2 1/2 tanks through the little Echo today. Only dulled one chain cutting a cord and a half of gritty skidded logs so not too shabby. 

Breakfast of champions 



The whole area looks like this. 



First batch skidded in. 



The muffler modded Echo with the Philbert stick. 



Ready to split.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Instead of puting a stick in the bar cant you just measure the length of the bar and look at where the tip ends on the wood?


----------



## svk

You sure could but philbert was nice enough to give me one of his sticks so I wanted to make sure I used it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Do you drill a hole in the bar or is there a hole already there?


----------



## svk

It's held on by magnet. 

There's a dedicated thread in the firewood section if you'd like to learn more.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday Clint @mainewoods !!!!


----------



## svk

Drizzly day today. Did drop and process one dead birch and film a few test cuts. Going to rake up the splitting area and call it a day.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Clint, and thanks again for this GREAT THREAD!!!


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Instead of puting a stick in the bar cant you just measure the length of the bar and look at where the tip ends on the wood?





woodchip rookie said:


> Do you drill a hole in the bar or is there a hole already there?



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/firewood-measuring-sticks.305553/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Cleaning up tornado damage in Wisconsin. First time running an MS 290. 

Some guys here turn their noses up at them, but I would own / use one with a sharp chain. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I had a 311 , ran it and cut a couple of cord .
I had a friend that needed a saw , he's got the 311 now , cut all his wood with it last year and heated his house last winter , he loves it .
Nothing wrong with a lot of the homeowner saws .


----------



## dancan

Well , Happy B'Day Clint !!!

Here's a scrounging gift for you .
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/b...le/1266027661?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true




And yes , I know it's not oak ...


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Well , Happy B'Day Clint !!!
> 
> Here's a scrounging gift for you .
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/b...le/1266027661?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes , I know it's not oak ...



That is not a scrounge, it is an April Fools joke!


----------



## MustangMike

Does not look like Clint has posted since Mid February. Hope all is well.


----------



## DFK

Philbert:
That is good work you are doing.
Post some pix if you can.
No Chainsaw Call Outs for us Alabama Baptist Disaster Relief Teams yet.

I have owned a MS310 for ten years. It a is a good, solid, dependable saw.

David


----------



## mainewoods

I'm still kickin'. It was a tough winter, snow still in the woods in late April-early May. Wayyy behind on this years firewood. We had around 160" of snow fall where I'm at, and the mountains received over 270". Nice of you guy's to think of me, and thanks for the B-Day wishes !! I'll be on more often here shortly. If it don't start snowing again!


----------



## sunfish

mainewoods said:


> I'm still kickin'. It was a tough winter, snow still in the woods in late April-early May. Wayyy behind on this years firewood. We had around 160" of snow fall where I'm at, and the mountains received over 270". Nice of you guy's to think of me, and thanks for the B-Day wishes !! I'll be on more often here shortly. If it don't start snowing again!


Good to see ya still kickin!

That 346xp I got from ya is still kickin also, and kickin azz.


----------



## JustJeff

I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I followed @MustangMike instructions to the letter. Seems to pull harder in the wood and doesn't seem louder although I wear earplugs when I cut anyway.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> I'm still kickin'. It was a tough winter, snow still in the woods in late April-early May. Wayyy behind on this years firewood. We had around 160" of snow fall where I'm at, and the mountains received over 270". Nice of you guy's to think of me, and thanks for the B-Day wishes !! I'll be on more often here shortly. If it don't start snowing again!


happy belated birthday Clint. that's only about 130" more snow than we got all winter. now get busy cuttin wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Damn you guys!!! I thought I had kicked the habit, but all day sitting in my office I was daydreaming of going down to the local husky dealer and buying out all his forgotten left behind saws. Back when I was still a mechanic and living paycheck to paycheck he told me to bring a handful of cash and make him a offer. Now that I'm a little more financially stable...


----------



## MechanicMatt

He has a pile of parts saws. Saws that needed work and the customers left behind instead of paying the diagnostic fee


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> He has a pile of parts saws. Saws that needed work and the customers left behind instead of paying the diagnostic fee


I need 55 parts...

The 350 family is a good family to build from as well.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I gave away three parts saw 350 I had. I was trying to downsize for a while. Now uncle Mike sucked me back in. Damn you guys


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I followed @MustangMike instructions to the letter. Seems to pull harder in the wood and doesn't seem louder



Glad you like it, and the best part is the saw will run cooler and last longer with that mod. ENJOY!!!

Next, we'll get into a timing advance!


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been chipping away at some of the smaller green candlebark branches that I cut a few weeks ago and am saving up to take down to my brother (which is code for wood that I don't want), splitting it with the X27. It is interesting comparing splitting tools. The fiskars will go straight through the middle of a 6 inch candlebark round but the round will often stay strung together on either side to you have to pull the X27 out to chop out the remaining strings and half the time the cheeks get caught and it doesn't want to come out so there's more mucking around. The type of wood plays a fair part I guess as does the relatively short edge on the X27. The same round when dry would probably split more easily as well. The 8lb maul smashes the same green rounds apart but hurts me to use so the X27 has been a nice implement to use for this and I think will be my main weapon of choice. 

The back two rows are from the last trailer load and are green, about 1.5 cubes or a bit over one facecord.




The front three rows are a mix of dry bluegum and candlebark and some swamp gum which is denser than the candlebark and possibly even the bluegum but ashy so by brother can have that too. As far as he is concerned, wood that appears in his driveway for free without him getting his hands dirty is excellent firewood. The dry candlebark branch bits I have been pulling out of my dry wood in the shed as I come across it.




There might be just about a cord there in total.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Cowboy254 said:


> ...the round will often stay strung together on either side to you have to pull the X27 out to chop out the remaining strings and half the time the cheeks get caught and it doesn't want to come out so there's more mucking around.



That's my complaint with the X27 too. Those cheeks act like barbs and if the round isn't blown apart it can be a pain in the neck to get the maul out. I am planning on rounding those cheeks off a little bit. I don't think it will take much to make a difference but my thought is that they won't cause as much of a problem if they can't bite the wood. I don't think it'll affect the splitting power either, since I think the splitting either does or doesn't happen before the bit gets that deep.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan'smilling said:


> That's my complaint with the X27 too. Those cheeks act like barbs and if the round isn't blown apart it can be a pain in the neck to get the maul out. I am planning on rounding those cheeks off a little bit. I don't think it will take much to make a difference but my thought is that they won't cause as much of a problem if they can't bite the wood. I don't think it'll affect the splitting power either, since I think the splitting either does or doesn't happen before the bit gets that deep.



I like that plan. Just a little bit of rounding should do the trick.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Cowboy254 said:


> I like that plan. Just a little bit of rounding should do the trick.



If you beat me to it, let me know how it works. I've got a couple projects higher on the priority list than splitting wood for the next few days, and when I do get back to it I probably won't be using the Fiskars. Got to spend a little more time with the new "maul"...


----------



## MustangMike

I would not mod it a bit. I think you will just replace splitting action with easier removal, but every wood is different.


----------



## SeMoTony

Wood Nazi said:


> Yeah I noticed that when I got the 460. It will resist a pinch way more than the smaller saws. id like to muffler mod it but I'm afraid to because it runs so good and I don't want to muck it up. Lol.


With a minor muf mod my ms 460 really started to sing. I prolly should do more to the power head in regard to the squish and open the exhaust, advance the timing a bit take the rough casting bits out of the flow,polish the exhaust after squareing up, leave the intake rough.....ooh yeah I'd rather be cutting/milling (-;


----------



## SeMoTony

rarefish383 said:


> I hope you never see me milling in short pants, no shirt, crocks, no socks, I can't see so I do wear my safety glasses and I can't hear cause I used to gut the mufflers on all of our old Homelite Super 1050's and XL 900 series saws. Actually we gutted the mufflers on all our old saws, but that mostly meant taking the spark arrester out, there was nothing else in there. I think I left my ear muffs at the cabin in WV. I have the little foam screw in ones, but every time I get hit in the head it knocks them out. I do have a safety helmet, it's one of the big round ones they used to use on oil rigs, it's pretty cool hanging on the wall of my gun room, Joe.


Rarefish how did you know of my attire with this standing boards/fire wood?


That 4 foot bar is in the picture since less than 25% notch didn't fall, and couldn't stack enough wedges,so lifting with the bar tilted it enough to lay her over. 661 with 36" bar is what was used. Now to decide how to part that fat boy into most usable/profitable pieces. Branches will board out ,take siding off shed ,edge to edge addition under roof,replace siding to have more shelf space inside shed.
A new aquaintance, Ragin' Cajon, asked what I was doin' with this wood & wanted to buy a round table top from me from rounds sitting in front of my homestead. See where that goes..... enjoy & stay safe


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been chipping away at some of the smaller green candlebark branches that I cut a few weeks ago and am saving up to take down to my brother (which is code for wood that I don't want), splitting it with the X27. It is interesting comparing splitting tools. The fiskars will go straight through the middle of a 6 inch candlebark round but the round will often stay strung together on either side to you have to pull the X27 out to chop out the remaining strings and half the time the cheeks get caught and it doesn't want to come out so there's more mucking around. The type of wood plays a fair part I guess as does the relatively short edge on the X27. The same round when dry would probably split more easily as well. The 8lb maul smashes the same green rounds apart but hurts me to use so the X27 has been a nice implement to use for this and I think will be my main weapon of choice.
> 
> The back two rows are from the last trailer load and are green, about 1.5 cubes or a bit over one facecord.
> 
> View attachment 580967
> 
> 
> The front three rows are a mix of dry bluegum and candlebark and some swamp gum which is denser than the candlebark and possibly even the bluegum but ashy so by brother can have that too. As far as he is concerned, wood that appears in his driveway for free without him getting his hands dirty is excellent firewood. The dry candlebark branch bits I have been pulling out of my dry wood in the shed as I come across it.
> 
> View attachment 580968
> 
> 
> There might be just about a cord there in total.


I sure wish I had a brother like you lol. I got stuck with 2 sisters


----------



## Dieseldash

Found a free little scrounge today. Some ***hole illegally dumped a load of yard waste. I can't stand people who do this crap. But ended up being a nice little score of hardwood. Looks like Elm to me but I'm not an expert on hard woods. Ran the 350 and 024AVS. The made easy work of the cutting. Splitting Elm is a pain compared to our native conifers. 

Don't make fun of my Mercedes wagon wood/kid hauler. With the self leveling suspension you couldn't tell it was back there. I didn't plan on hauling a load. I would of taken my Dodge Cummins if I did. I figure Dancan and a few others using minivans or Subaru will approve.


----------



## Philbert

Dieseldash said:


> Don't make fun of my Mercedes wagon wood/kid hauler.


I thought it was one of those wood gas generator Mercedes models, popular during 'the war'!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_gas_generator

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I sure wish my van would have had self leveling suspension lol


----------



## Cowboy254

Dieseldash said:


> Found a free little scrounge today. Some ***hole illegally dumped a load of yard waste. I can't stand people who do this crap. But ended up being a nice little score of hardwood. Looks like Elm to me but I'm not an expert on hard woods. Ran the 350 and 024AVS. The made easy work of the cutting. Splitting Elm is a pain compared to our native conifers.
> 
> Don't make fun of my Mercedes wagon wood/kid hauler. With the self leveling suspension you couldn't tell it was back there. I didn't plan on hauling a load. I would of taken my Dodge Cummins if I did. I figure Dancan and a few others using minivans or Subaru will approve.
> 
> View attachment 581082
> 
> View attachment 581083



Now that's scroungin'! 

So you just 'happened' to have two chainsaws in the back of your Mercedes? There's something you never hear.


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> I sure wish I had a brother like you lol. I got stuck with 2 sisters



Well, he does do my tax returns for nothing so it evens out. He considers that he is at greater risk of physical injury in this arrangement than me (what with paper cuts and all). He has never used a chainsaw!


----------



## MustangMike

I almost feel guilty about this "scrounge"! A landscaper dropped the wood in my driveway yesterday, and my Dr Al 360 got the call to make some chips, which it did very well!

The same landscaper is supposed to give me some more logs today at another location today .

Yesterday was Maple, today will be Black Birch. I can't complain! I'm also scheduled to drop another Hard Maple (and I take the wood) at another location. (The garden needs sun). The only thing I need is more time!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Went out Monday afternoon Cut up a load of ash (not oak) once more starter rope broke 


pp 455 this time.... why carry 6 saws or more ..... this is why



The Jonsereds needed some love anyway 


I like when I or brother Bud can roll them in the trailer



Not bad for a half day


----------



## svk

The tool boxes doubling as sidewalls are a great idea.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

svk said:


> The tool boxes doubling as sidewalls are a great idea.


Come a long / cables / digging bar / PPE / oil / mix fuel / and anything I way need
No more getting to a job and forgetting something at the shop


----------



## JustJeff

Couldn't push start that saw? Lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Come a long / cables / digging bar / PPE / oil / mix fuel / and anything I way need
> No more getting to a job and forgetting something at the shop


My sidewalls and toolboxes came with an engine....


----------



## MustangMike

Seemed like I was ALWAYS messing with the recoil starters on my Homelites, both broken ropes and mechanical failures. Conversely, the recoil starter on my 044 has never failed, never even replaced the rope! Just another reason to like that saw!


----------



## Cowboy254

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Went out Monday afternoon Cut up a load of ash (not oak) once more starter rope broke


Sounds like you need to lay off the weights, big fella .

Nice load all the same. Love the look of that ash, looks so nice and clean.


----------



## dancan

49 out there dropping to 40 , raining and the winds will pick up , here's some scrounged dry pine and spruce making sure that the 40's don't get in the house


----------



## svk

Strange weather this week. Three different days we've had both the heat and A/C in use on the same day. Normally you may need one or the other this time of year but never both.


----------



## MustangMike

40s and rain all day today, and I wanted to scrounge! Got a load delivered I have not even seen yet! (Bl Birch). Have to cut it up and move it.

Tomorrow AM gotta pick up a new (used) BMW X-3 for the wife, then I won't have to fight with her to use the Escape!

Maybe tomorrow PM I will get to check it out (the wood).


----------



## 95custmz

Beemer? Good on you. You know what they say, "HAPPY WIFE, HAPPY LIFE!"


----------



## MechanicMatt

You keeping the other BMW? You better watch out, those x3's are known to be horrid in snow.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> You keeping the other BMW? You better watch out, those x3's are known to be horrid in snow.


Just needs a set of true snow tires.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Skip to the 3:30 mark for where it gets fun

But in all seriousness, Aunt Lynne will probably never do this to hers.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Just needs a set of true snow tires.


? bias ply or radial ?? we really need to know! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? bias ply or radial ?? we really need to know! lol


Lmao!

I wish whitespider would stop in more often!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike knows how to pick out good tires.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Lmao!
> 
> I wish whitespider would stop in more often!


yes sir! he can make a dull night real bright in a hurry.. lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> yes sir! he can make a dull night real bright in a hurry.. lol


Two best ever were the time he came on after a long shift at the legion and the other was when he "moved" to the F&L forum.


----------



## chucker

? tired of the rain yet?


----------



## svk

Oh man don't you remember that? Slowp was over here trolling the firewooders so spider went over to F and L and trolled all those guys and certainly got a few folks attention.


----------



## chucker

sure do ! ruffled a few wet hen feathers too .... lol


----------



## svk

"Wet hen"


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know what year that one was, but the one we are getting test rode very well.

And as for off road, that will be what the Escape does, and it has already proven itself, going up the Mtn in virgin snow with street tires!

Some of you may not realize that I also drive the Mustang all winter, with the correct tires.

When you can go off road in the snow (with the Escape), driving on pavement seems tame.


----------



## dancan

Does the X3 have automatic load levelling?


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Does the X3 have automatic load levelling?


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know, but it should not need it for the 2 dogs in the back! It is a 2011.

Re: Ride Quality. Her 2009 328 with the handling pkg rode like the wheels were made out of rocks when we first got it. We replaced the "run flat" tires with non run flats (Coopers) and it rode & handled like a true performance luxury car after that.


----------



## dancan

I have a customer that bought a TT , after wearing out 3 sets of Pirelli runflats in 50k km's he went to none runflats and sez he'll never go back .

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Scrounged saws, scrounged bars.


----------



## Philbert

Very p-r-e-t-t-y for scrounged!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Cut up about 4-5 cord of wood that a Landscaper dropped off for me (at a friends house), then we loaded the rounds in my trailer and brought them around back where we split & stack them.

He did not want the Landscapers truck going across the lawn.

Most of it was Black Birch, and I believe the rest was Silver Maple. The saws fly through the Maple!

Made lots of trips, as I did not want to load up the trailer, as it had just stopped raining this morning.


----------



## MustangMike

Also picked up the BMW X-3 with my wife in the AM. Was just over an hour away. Was very impressed, on the way home, mostly doing between 70-80 MPH, except that we got stuck in bumper to bumper on the Tappan Zee Bridge for about 15 minutes, and the darn thing did 28 MPG!!! That is way better than our Escape would have done at that speed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Scrounged saws, scrounged bars.
> 
> View attachment 581609


Why doesnt poulan step up their game just a LITTLE and get with the program. They made good saws at one time. They could do it again...


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Why doesnt poulan step up their game just a LITTLE and get with the program. They made good saws at one time. They could do it again...


Sigh....agree. And Homelite and McCulloch too. Three brands that all had class leading saws now produce absolute garbage.


----------



## rarefish383

I'd like to hear the story on Homelite. I heard years ago that John Deere bought out their commercial saw division, then sold it. Then I heard a private citizen, who loved Homelites, bought that, but didn't have any money left to go into production. The guy that owns a local small engine shop told me that 15 or more years ago. He may have been pulling my leg, dunno, Joe.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Scrounged saws, scrounged bars.
> 
> View attachment 581609


Those saws look familiar?


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Those saws look familiar?


They should


----------



## Philbert

I scrounged a broken fishing rod for free at a garage sale yesterday. 

It will become part of a magnetic firewood measuring stick. 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Load of free Pine already cut up. Thought it was a homeowner by the ad but turned out to be an arborist. I loaded my truck then helped him load his and he was a happy camper. Said he'd call me next time. Hopefully I made a friend with benefits (firewood benefits to be clear). Lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Glad you clarified that


----------



## m1sawguy

svk said:


> Sigh....agree. And Homelite and McCulloch too. Three brands that all had class leading saws now produce absolute garbage.


Just like ford and stihl trash is all they produce


----------



## cantoo

Haven't been cutting any wood lately but still have repairs to do. Log trailer has been sitting there empty for a month or more, one of the tires blew. I usually run them at 50 lbs, not sure what happened but glad it was just sitting there. It sure went to heck though.


----------



## aheeejd

While on the subject of wood & tires, does anybody who hauls allot of wood in their pickup, do you add some air to your tires? Should I be adding air to my tires when I know I'll be loading up. Or do you just follow the psi that's on the door sticker? I have dodge 1500, 35 psi






Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Always check the rating on the tire. For heavy loads, especially at highway speeds, the pressure should be near the max recommended.

The rating on the vehicle is for normal driving.


----------



## rarefish383

On my Ram 1500 I went to 10 ply tires and run 70 PSI. It handles better, but does bump harder. Kinda makes it feel like a real truck, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

I bartended last night and came home late and got treated to a northern light show. This pic was taken by my sons boss. Guy is a really talented photographer. This is over Georgian Bay. From my place it was a little less spectacular but still a wondrous thing to see. We don't see them often from here.


----------



## svk

aheeejd said:


> While on the subject of wood & tires, does anybody who hauls allot of wood in their pickup, do you add some air to your tires? Should I be adding air to my tires when I know I'll be loading up. Or do you just follow the psi that's on the door sticker? I have dodge 1500, 35 psi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I run my tires near the max recommended ON THE TIRE. It drives me nuts when I get an oil change and the service tech drops the air pressure to what is listed on the little tag in the door jamb. I do my own oil except in the depths of winter and always tell the service writer to leave my tires alone and they sometimes still change them. 

The one guy always argued with me (I didn't bother getting into the fact that I actually used to do his job) and I finally told him I was fine with my tires wearing out early as I got significantly better mileage all along and that more than covered the price of the tires.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve you were a advisor?? I'm looking for one right now, took the shop from averaging 600 hrs a week to 900 by cutting lose slackers and hiring talented techs. Now trying to find the right mix of advisors to get to the magical 1000hr mark. Our owners own 7 dealers, we used to be in 4th place for monthly gross, they fired the last manager of 14 years and gave some crazy mechanic that was always the "voice" of the shop a chance to run things and now we are the #1 shop out of all 7. I was a pretty good mechanic so I can spot other talented techs to hire them, in all honesty it's been a be-otch to find good advisors......


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve you were a advisor?? I'm looking for one right now, took the shop from averaging 600 hrs a week to 900 by cutting lose slackers and hiring talented techs. Now trying to find the right mix of advisors to get to the magical 1000hr mark. Our owners own 7 dealers, we used to be in 4th place for monthly gross, they fired the last manager of 14 years and gave some crazy mechanic that was always the "voice" of the shop a chance to run things and now we are the #1 shop out of all 7. I was a pretty good mechanic so I can spot other talented techs to hire them, in all honesty it's been a be-otch to find good advisors......


No, actually was a marine mechanic and also ran a rollback and a couple race cars during college. And worked at a car dealership doing many roles.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, today I put my garden in, but yesterday we took the Dogs for a walk on the bike path with the Grand Kids.

My little Grand Daughter (not even 3 yet) really took to walking our girl Lucy, and she did quite well with her!


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> Well, today I put my garden in, but yesterday we took the Dogs for a walk on the bike path with the Grand Kids.
> 
> My little Grand Daughter (not even 3 yet) really took to walking our girl Lucy, and she did quite well with her!


Cool pics and good memories


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hauled a atv trailer load out the woods behind the house. Luckily for me I found two more Ash trees the beetle got to. This 262xp is a mean little machine. Didn't even break out the bigger husky.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Cut up this blow down for a buddy. I think it's popple? Was rather large though.
Cut up a double crotch section and the wood was very figured














Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I went out past the gate on Sunday to pick up some rock for a dry stack wall that I put along the driveway , figured I'd best bring a saw if I was going to scrounge up some rock lol






Rock , spruce , maple and birch


----------



## Flint Mitch

Flint Mitch said:


> Cut up this blow down for a buddy. I think it's popple? Was rather large though.
> Cut up a double crotch section and the wood was very figured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That stump is proving to be a problem even for a decent sized tracked loader

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Did a timing advance on my Brother's MS 460 today, the saw previously had a dp muff cover. Felt strong, but I want to test it in some harder wood, went through that Silver Maple like nothing!


----------



## Wowzer

Flint Mitch said:


> That stump is proving to be a problem even for a decent sized tracked loader
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



What kinda track loader you got?


----------



## Flint Mitch

Wowzer said:


> What kinda track loader you got?


JD 550 Crawler. It's old but freshly rebuilt. Strong runner. Could use a set of tracks though

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Well the home made "tractor" is going to its new home at my brother's, my mother sold her place in Alaska and is moving to Idaho closer to us.
It's a great wood hauler, have hauled a lot of wood on the back seat and in a home made 4x8 trailer we pull with it. 
Dad, brother's & I made it around 83. Int. Scout axles, trans, transfer case, model T frame rails, 2 cyl. Wisconsin bayler motor, belt drive clutch. Originally had single cyl. motor and 2, 3 spd. transmissions.
Rear axle solid to frame-no driveline just a u joint, front axle has center pivot.


----------



## svk

Great photos Nate!


----------



## svk

Spent a lot of time today finding parts, losing parts, fixing saws, breaking saws, and dressing bars. 

One saw off the bench and hopefully won't be coming back on the bench anytime soon. If it hadn't been a 70 cc saw I'd probably have thrown it in a trash the second time the recoil broke (rope broke first then the recoil spring slipped because the spring lip was bent improperly).


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks Steve. Sounds like you've been busy. I need to get the stuff to dress- rebuild bars, or find someone close that does, have 3 bars that need some work.


----------



## dancan

Awesome pics Nate !


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nate ever hear of a doodle bug? That tractor looks like what we would call one. I like the idea though, super low gearing and 4wd


Uncle Mike, why don't you hop up my pops little saw? He called me today to tell me your mower made his life SO much easier on Sunday. He also mentioned you tweaked the "big saw". He had a couple bigger trees at that lot I'd like to get out of there before he sells it. If I can get my hands on Bills dump trailer again it's worth the drive for me. Last time we used Rich's truck to drag them up the hill in log length then buck them up and load them.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Awesome pics Nate !


 Thanks!


MechanicMatt said:


> Nate ever hear of a doodle bug? That tractor looks like what we would call one. I like the idea though, super low gearing and 4wd
> 
> 
> Uncle Mike, why don't you hop up my pops little saw? He called me today to tell me your mower made his life SO much easier on Sunday. He also mentioned you tweaked the "big saw". He had a couple bigger trees at that lot I'd like to get out of there before he sells it. If I can get my hands on Bills dump trailer again it's worth the drive for me. Last time we used Rich's truck to drag them up the hill in log length then buck them up and load them.


. 
Heard of them, can't say I really know what they are though. When it had the 2 trannies it would just crawl. Put them both in reverse and it goes forward. Even with just the one trans top speed is about 25 mph. Pretty amazing what it will do, it floats with the tires it has now.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> why don't you hop up my pops little saw?



I offered several times, he seems to like it just the way it is. Conversely, one mention of improving his 460 and it was in my garage the next day!

Now if I can get him to replace the ES bar with an E bar, it will be about 10 oz lighter and balance better. He may really get to liking it!


----------



## svk

Well you can tell temps are getting warmer and folks are focusing on stuff other than firewood. This morning I had 6 notifications waiting rather than the 25-40 I'd have over the winter.


----------



## muddstopper

Spent the morning trimming out a path to put my driveway for new house. We flagged the road a few weeks ago but I aint sure I like how it lays. Getting rid of the under brush before I start cutting any big trees. I found one dead whitepine, about 18in dia thats dead and right next to it is a 24in yellowpine that looks like its trying to uproot. Got to the top of the hill and found a 24in whitepine that had blown over and another big one with the top broke out. I also have 5 or 6 30in+ dia whitepines right where I want to set the house. I got to come up some kind of mill to make boards with. Theres enough lumber in the trees I have to take down to build a house and I have enough timber If I wanted to cut it to build several more.


----------



## Philbert

Store it somewhere dry, and hire someone to come in with a portable sawmill. It will save you a lot of time, and do better job of turning the logs into lumber than you could with a chainsaw. 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Store it somewhere dry, and hire someone to come in with a portable sawmill. It will save you a lot of time, and do better job of turning the logs into lumber than you could with a chainsaw.
> 
> Philbert


No place to store it in the dry, aint even got a driveway. I'll probably just sell it to the local mill to get it out of the way. The whitepine beetle is starting to hit and with my luck they will probably wipe out my whole place. I'll probably have more wood then than I can give away.


----------



## chucker

muddstopper said:


> Spent the morning trimming out a path to put my driveway for new house. We flagged the road a few weeks ago but I aint sure I like how it lays. Getting rid of the under brush before I start cutting any big trees. I found one dead whitepine, about 18in dia thats dead and right next to it is a 24in yellowpine that looks like its trying to uproot. Got to the top of the hill and found a 24in whitepine that had blown over and another big one with the top broke out. I also have 5 or 6 30in+ dia whitepines right where I want to set the house. I got to come up some kind of mill to make boards with. Theres enough lumber in the trees I have to take down to build a house and I have enough timber If I wanted to cut it to build several more.


! then you need to stop jawing and start sawing !! as someone else say's... lol


----------



## MustangMike

Rained all morning, in the afternoon tested my 066 in some big Oak, then tested my brother's MS 460 in a Red Oak crotch, it did real well!

Then I hauled some rounds out of the brush & split them, but I still got lots of rounds to split!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Well you can tell temps are getting warmer and folks are focusing on stuff other than firewood. This morning I had 6 notifications waiting rather than the 25-40 I'd have over the winter.



Getting colder down here...




However, good things are happening, like my new shed that I knocked up.




Rollerdoors at both ends so we can still drive through and access the back of the house from the top driveway.




13.5m x 7m with an elevation of 4.6m at the high side. Near left will be chainsaw maintenance area/workshop. Mid to far left double level storage and on the right there will be mower/boat/trailer storage. Probly hang a kayak or two from the beams. Just need the power hooked up and a bit of tidying up around the edges and then I'll start building the double level storage area and workshop. At least I'll have something to do when it is too wet to cut wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

Alright, I admit it. I didn't build the shed. But I paid to have it built which is more effective since anything of this size that I tried to build would be very embarrassing and almost certainly collapse on me. A man's gots to know his limitations! Looking forward to fitting out the inside though.


----------



## svk

What you call a shed, we call a man cave . Seriously though it looks great. I love the drive through aspect.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Rained all morning, in the afternoon tested my 066 in some big Oak, then tested my brother's MS 460 in a Red Oak crotch, it did real well!
> 
> Then I hauled some rounds out of the brush & split them, but I still got lots of rounds to split!


You're like the wood man from Buckin Billy Ray's song!


----------



## Philbert

These guys 'get it'!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> These guys 'get it'!
> 
> Philbert
> View attachment 582676


Are they not one in the same?


----------



## Philbert

Less than 2 blocks from my house. I have no room to store firewood . . . but I _do_ need some wood to test chainsaws . . .


Seen while walking the dog.


Got permission from the top to take some wood.


Ode to DanCan (it's what makes a Subaru a Subaru . . . ). 40V saw to the side.



Honestly honey - I thought that was _your_ firewood! I have _no_ idea how it got there. Are you _sure_ that it hasn't always been there?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Eab victim?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Eab victim?


Recent windstorm scared the homeowner, combined with concerns that EAB was inevitable. Really too bad - they were nice, large trees that could have been trimmed, then treated for about $200 each. Not what my choice would have been.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Recent windstorm scared the homeowner, combined with concerns that EAB was inevitable. Really too bad - they were nice, large trees that could have been trimmed, then treated for about $200 each. Not what my choice would have been.
> 
> Philbert


I agree. Plus if they didn't have AC they will need it now.


----------



## svk

Beautiful classically designed house typical of your neighborhood. I'd love to have those side porches.


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped a few Sugar Maples today, this was the largest and I used my Dr Al ported 460 on it. Boy does that thing cut!

Also was happy the hinge was perfect as there was a shed & garden nearby. My MMWS 362 and Dr Al 026 also got good workouts on the limbs and other trees.

Got paid a little to take them down, and the wood is mine to sell, so I won't complain, but working alone is not always easy. Luckily, the wood can stay put for a bit.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Dropped a few Sugar Maples today, this was the largest and I used my Dr Al ported 460 on it. Boy does that thing cut!
> 
> Also was happy the hinge was perfect as there was a shed & garden nearby. My MMWS 362 and Dr Al 026 also got good workouts on the limbs and other trees.
> 
> Got paid a little to take them down, and the wood is mine to sell, so I won't complain, but working alone is not always easy. Luckily, the wood can stay put for a bit.


Jeez Mike take it easy. Aren't you supposed to be retired?


----------



## JustJeff

He was tired before he started, now he's re-tired!


----------



## svk

Having met Mike in person, he's a retired guy that most collegiate athletes would think twice about messing with. He doesn't get tired lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Less than 2 blocks from my house. I have no room to store firewood . . . but I _do_ need some wood to test chainsaws . . .
> View attachment 582730
> 
> Seen while walking the dog.
> 
> View attachment 582731
> Got permission from the top to take some wood.
> 
> View attachment 582732
> Ode to DanCan (it's what makes a Subaru a Subaru . . . ). 40V saw to the side.
> 
> View attachment 582733
> 
> Honestly honey - I thought that was _your_ firewood! I have _no_ idea how it got there. Are you _sure_ that it hasn't always been there?
> 
> Philbert



Ah, yes. The Subaru. The intravehicular wood scrounging connoisseur's weapon of choice!










Good times.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, yes. The Subaru. The intravehicular wood scrounging connoisseur's weapon of choice!
> 
> View attachment 582810
> 
> 
> Good times.



I feel inadequate after seeing that, but still love my car too much to fill that far! I do stick a round down in the footwell, and another on the seat (strapped in of course) but hats off to you Coyboy!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I feel inadequate after seeing that, but still love my car too much to fill that far! I do stick a round down in the footwell, and another on the seat (strapped in of course) but hats off to you Coyboy!



Well, I'm sure your wife would love you more if you packed a bit more wood into the car. 

In entirely unrelated news, I note in the browsing history that Cowgirl has been searching out divorce lawyers. Should I be worried? Maybe I should try packing more wood into the leather seats of the Subaru?


----------



## JustJeff

Maybe you should be packing more wood into Cowgirl! Lol.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> In entirely unrelated news, I note in the browsing history that Cowgirl has been searching out divorce lawyers. Should I be worried? Maybe I should try packing more wood into the leather seats of the Subaru?


Not sure if you are serious or kidding here.


----------



## MustangMike

You wimps with your Subaru's, I used to haul all the wood to heat my house in the back of my Pinto Station Wagon, no 4WD!


----------



## svk

Well we started the year with three 15 year old cats and will shortly be down to one 16 year old cat. I had our second cat "Little One" (named because he was the runt) into the vet yesterday and sadly he's at the end of his time. I guess 15 and 16 years for what were originally barn cats is a pretty good run. 

They were some good scroungers in their younger days when we lived in an old farmhouse. 

Here's a couple pictures from his 16th birthday last month.


----------



## Philbert

Sorry. Pets are family. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I used to haul all the wood to heat my house in the back of my Pinto Station Wagon . . .


Self-igniting firewood . . .?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

'Scrounged' a 6' Marvin pole pruner fiberglass pole section for free at a garage sale today . . . (1/4th of the way there!).

Philbert


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I discovered the " JOY " of ash. Got a load of it and I had the splitting wedge come back out at me several times. It wasn't worth going back for the couple pieces that were huge I left behind, dulled my noodling chain by hitting some metal in the middle of a log.
Last night answered an ad for pine. A guy calls me back and it turns out to be my Manager from works neighbor. He tells me My boss is busy so he placed the ad for him. He lives
about 1.5 miles from me. I go there this morning and he is home, he helps me toss in some wood and tells me I can have all I want. 4 large pine trees 20" at the base on the ground


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> You wimps with your Subaru's, I used to haul all the wood to heat my house in the back of my Pinto Station Wagon, no 4WD!


I used to get wood blocks from a skid making factory in my Corsica. Looks I got scarping the inside of the windows for frost at the end of my shift.


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> Well I discovered the " JOY " of ash. Got a load of it and I had the splitting wedge come back out at me several times. It wasn't worth going back for the couple pieces that were huge I left behind, dulled my noodling chain by hitting some metal in the middle of a log.


It is always interesting how ash can be the easiest wood or it can be the devil. I don't think any other wood can be more varied.


----------



## LondonNeil

i load the back up fairly well... this is a mix of hawthorn an sycamore from a fortnight ago







front does get used. and to be fair if i hadn't forgotten my bit of cardboard to protect the seat I'd have had more in here too


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Maybe you should be packing more wood into Cowgirl! Lol.



  



svk said:


> Not sure if you are serious or kidding here.



Nah, it's alright, I made that bit up. 

Last weekend was the local bonfire that Cowgirl organises. I accumulated lots of stuff over time and ended up using 10 or 11 trailer loads for it. I had several more loads of poles left over that I didn't take down and might end up buzzing up for firewood. 

Putting it together was a fun task that I did over a few days. A couple of loads of miscellaneous mostly dry wattle material and bark bits split off my firewood. Then a load of fully dry wattle sticks from the big rogue wattle I dropped a couple of months ago that was distributed around the edges. 




Then start piling up big fairly green bits of eucalypt on top, mostly swamp gum, some blue gum. 




That ended up in a teepee about 5 feet high that was the long burning core but I forgot to take a photo at that point. 

Then 3 trailer loads of dry stuff, mostly bark split off from my firewood, dry grass and ferns packed around the core which got it up close to its final height. I also put about 10L of diesel in cardboard milk and juice cartons scattered in the structure at about head height. Then I had 16 small candlebarks and blue gums that I had planted three years ago but pulled out six months back because Cowgirl wanted her orchard to go there. Some had struggled and others had gone ok so they ranged from 3 feet to several metres high. All the leaves were dry and should give a good flare-up. I leaned these up against the stack - you can see some sticking out the top. Then arranged the poles around it to give a nice neat shape. This year's one was a bit wider but not quite as tall as last years bonfire. You can see one of the white milk cartons centre-right. 




Stack completed on Friday and then on Saturday at 5pm, 5L of diesel around the base and over the hidden gems hidden under the poles. Then light and up she goes. I didn't get the best pics as I was also tending to several Whipps firepits where kids were toasting marshmallows in the area behind where I took this pic. The cartons started to burn then dropped their diesel through the structure. 




I took this pic just after midnight.




I always find it interesting how the big bits in the middle haven't really burned. It had been going for 7 hours but with the hot air rising and air being sucked in from the sides, by the time the air gets to the middle there's not much oxygen left. People came and went a bit through the evening but we probably had 120-150 people all up.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> i load the back up fairly well... this is a mix of hawthorn an sycamore from a fortnight ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front does get used. and to be fair if i hadn't forgotten my bit of cardboard to protect the seat I'd have had more in here too



Great work, Neil! How does hawthorn burn?


----------



## LondonNeil

I'll let you know in 2019 or 20  I read its pretty good firewood so long as someone else has dealt with the thorns, which the tree surgeon had, I just had to sift the pile trying to select the straighter bits and not too much sycamore (that burns ok, but hawthorn supposedly better)

That car load may end up with my brother. its odd, im deep in suburban london, he is deep in the countryside, yet I'm ahead on the scrounging! I blame the heat pump he installed.....still, I've plenty to share


----------



## dancan

Now that's what I'm talkin about , Great scrounge loads and load haulers !!!!

I had a customer ask me if I wanted some spruce , he picked me up yesterday and took me over to his place , it's right on the Atlantic ocean in a sheltered cove , what a nice day it was and to get out of the shop after a week of Monday's with a week of full moons was worth the trip 
It was a cord or better of nice sized spruce that I could mill .
Normally I'd jump on that but it would be a 3 hour round trip from home not including load time 
I'm going to set a friend up that lives a lot closer that needs wood for this scrounge .

Mike , in highschool there was this girl that we knew , she was known as the "Pinto Chick" she had a Pinto stationwagon , there was more wood that went in the back of that stationwagon than you guys ever had lol


----------



## dancan

Blast from the past


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak is right in there with Ask Re:splitting. Dry straight grain stuff splits so easy, but the ripple grain knotty stuff won't split for anything (except the hydro, which will just cut through it if it don't want to split).


----------



## svk

Well the kitty passed away this morning. He had quite a life considering everything and did great up until the last two weeks. 

Got some solace in the woods by splitting up a half cord of aspen that I'll be trading to my welder friend for work he's done for me.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well the kitty passed away this morning. He had quite a life considering everything and did great up until the last two weeks.
> 
> Got some solace in the woods by splitting up a half cord of aspen that I'll be trading to my welder friend for work he's done for me.


Sorry to hear. They really do become part of the family.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Well the kitty passed away this morning. He had quite a life considering everything and did great up until the last two weeks.
> 
> Got some solace in the woods by splitting up a half cord of aspen that I'll be trading to my welder friend for work he's done for me.



I'm very sorry to hear about Little One. I hope he was comfortable and drifted off peacefully.


----------



## svk

It's a beautiful day weather wise here but I'm almost afraid to do anything else.

On the way back to the cabin this afternoon I witnessed a car/bicycle accident involving a young man maybe 10-12 years old. He was banged up pretty bad but was conscious and moving when I last saw him before he was put on the stretcher. I can only say a prayer and wish the best to him and his family as well as the driver of the vehicle.


----------



## JustJeff

Another load of free btu's. It's, gulp, willow. Long story but my wife's friend from work who's husband died last year had this massive tree taken down and wanted the wood gone. So I got dragged 40 minutes over there so assess if I could drop a few other trees for her. I'll probably wind up doing it more as a favor than for the wood. Either way a free btu is a free btu I guess.


----------



## MustangMike

Willow = Cotton Candy. I cut down a Willow last year, it is rotting in the woods as we speak.


----------



## JustJeff

I know. I've become a bit of a wood snob. I've been spoiled by all the ash, elm and maple I've been getting close to home.


----------



## JustJeff

I am, however, out of "campfire" wood. Had a bunch of poplar. So the willow will work just fine for that. Seems to split pretty easy too. I split about a cord of ash, maple and a couple pieces of willow by hand tonight just because it was cool out and it felt good to swing the maul.


----------



## Cowboy254

I have burned willow. It kept us warm burning about a cubic metre every two days. You'll burn anything if you're desperate enough. 

I still had some left over when I got onto some roadside peppermint and split up the rest of the willow for kindling which was great.


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine kept his house warming all winter on willow and popple last winter , he was happy because it kept both the cold and the oil man away .


----------



## svk

Bucked up a good sized blowdown aspen this evening. Finally was able to test out my two top handle Poulans. One is ready to roll, the other needs a bit more tuning. Bucked most of the trunk with the Echo and the last several rounds with the 550. Almost all of it was solid except for a couple rounds in the middle of the trunk and I used that area for cookie making while I was tuning the saws. 

(As it's getting dark I just realized I forgot to take pictures).


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Well the kitty passed away this morning. He had quite a life considering everything and did great up until the last two weeks.
> 
> Got some solace in the woods by splitting up a half cord of aspen that I'll be trading to my welder friend for work he's done for me.



Sorry to hear it, they can bring allot to our lives.


----------



## LondonNeil

I picked up a car load of willow unknowingly last autumn. It was dark, i saw a bark that wasnt softwood, felt a very heavy (albeit wet) round and thought it could be something decent. realisec how wet it was when i swung a maul at it and got splashed. set it aside as it wasnt splitting. it started growing shoots in the spring. i realised what it was a few weeks back when i saw a willow growing in the park and recognised the bark and it tallied with the almost negative weight it is achieving as it dries. still wont split. its like cork, it deforms and absorbs the axe. i'm chalking it down to the learning experience.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Well the kitty passed away this morning. He had quite a life considering everything and did great up until the last two weeks.
> 
> Got some solace in the woods by splitting up a half cord of aspen that I'll be trading to my welder friend for work he's done for me.


sorry about kitty Steve. They do become part of the family.


----------



## JustJeff

Btu wise, willow is just below aspen and the same as white pine. It can't all be sugar maple. And that's a good thing because when I put a piece of hard maple on my splitter, the splitter flexes as it grunts, then BANG! It jumps and the two halves fly out. Been caught in the shins more than once!


----------



## LondonNeil

With temps a little cooler and a nice breeze it was a good time to pull on the chainsaw trousers and give the 'big saw' (and the only saw he he! the MS180) run. 3 tanks of fuel through it. First one bucking some silver birch, a little pine, a bit of sycamore, then 2 noodling uglies including the remaining gnarly and wire ridden ash. Managed to avoid all the wire, yes!.....until right near the end...oh. Going at a 20" round is slow going with an Ms180 but when it hits a huge bundle of washing line, staple and barbed wire it gets slower still. at least I'd done quite a bit on that chain and it needed a sharpen soon anyway. fitted a new chain and...wooohaah! chips a flyin' again!  the first chain was getting blunter than i'd realised. Even a ms180 rips in dry ash with a buried 14" bar when the chain is really sharp. managed to buck almost all the way through then split it with the stihl pro maul.

My 'to split' pile is restocked. My rear garden 'to cut pile' is now all but gone, yay that ash is nearly done! I'm going to have to get shifting the black locust piled up out front, and get cutting on that and the hawthorn.

I still have a Stihl 034 on my ebay watch list .....but it seems the ms180 can cope if the chain is sharp and you have some patience, maybe i dont need that 50cc saw after all


----------



## svk

Located a long term scrounge. Very long term to be specific. 

I've never found indigenous sugar maple within 200 miles of my cabin. Further west out by benp a few can be found as well as further south. 

Found a whole bunch of small ones in one area yesterday. That land had been cut about 20 years ago and the higher ground was planted with Norway pines. I guess it's possible they could have planted sugar maple also? I didn't observe any adult trees present. 

Also found some small Elm further down the hill that had different bark from the American elms I normally see. Will need to do some more investigating on those. There are reportedly rock Elm in this part of the county so that would be nice.


----------



## dancan

Temps here this weekend were around the 50's so Saturday afternoon ....






I went and picked up some blowdown spruce and pine that I had drug out last year , I still have another two cord in there about 100' in past the tree line that I need the tractor to get to the roadside .




I went to the woodpile and finished the load .




After I got the honeydoo list done today I made a beeline to the woodpile for another load 









Made it home with a load of sugar maple , yellow birch and a bit of red maple 
So , almost 2 cord drug home this weekend so the stacks are refilling .


----------



## LondonNeil

you got power sockets out in that forest Dancan?


----------



## dancan

Genny powered lol 

Truth be told , the lectric saw was just along for a photo op lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had the wife working with me yesterday. Had her running the splitter then riding the ATV trailer to the wood pile where the little ones were stacking. 

Today we went to a indoor climbing gym, two daughters surprised me. Wife even did great for her first time. Family had a blast. Only my older daughter had been climbing before, she did the best of the three, natural climber.


----------



## JustJeff

My son and I knocked out this pile while having a cup of coffee, taking turns swinging the maul. If willow splits this easy, I won't mind stuffing the stove twice as often. Lol. I might go get another load just for camping wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I swung the mall for the first time in three years yesterday. Split two rounds then tossed it back in the shed. The fiskars came out to play for a little bit. Then when I realized the whole family was going to help, I fired up the splitter to get some production out of them. 
I don't think I'll ever swing that orange beast ever again, I should give it away.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Nice man shed cowboy, would love one like that.
Which mountain is that, I assume that's your view?


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> Btu wise, willow is just below aspen and the same as white pine. It can't all be sugar maple.



You mean oak 

We're a bit spoilt around here with all the hardwood eucalypts around. Even the rubbish ones aren't bad, but the good ones..... I did burn pine (Monterey) for a year after we moved to where we are now in 2002. Being a bit inexperienced and having previously been burning red stringybark (similar to @Plowboy83 's redgum in both colour and BTU's) for a few years, I was amazed at how quickly the pine burnt out, with virtually no coals. Obviously, I didn't know much then. Even so, I think the pine was better than the willow I burnt the year after - although that was free scrounge from the local caravan park, so who's complaining? Still, I'd burn pine now if it was free, mix it in a bit with other stuff. But I couldn't stack it in the woodshed. I'd never live it down around here.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Nice man shed cowboy, would love one like that.
> Which mountain is that, I assume that's your view?



Yeah mate, that's my view. That's Mt Bogong there, the highest peak in Victoria. When you did the 3Peaks, the street to our place was about 1km before the turnoff to go over the Tawonga Gap. 

There's a bit of work to do internally with the shed to get it how I want but I take the view that the quality is remembered after the cost and effort are forgotten. Mind you, I might need another one, this one seems to have been repurposed.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ashes training? you need it


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah mate, that's my view. That's Mt Bogong there, the highest peak in Victoria. When you did the 3Peaks, the street to our place was about 1km before the turnoff to go over the Tawonga Gap.
> 
> There's a bit of work to do internally with the shed to get it how I want but I take the view that the quality is remembered after the cost and effort are forgotten. Mind you, I might need another one, this one seems to have been repurposed.
> 
> View attachment 583366




Sure looks like a nice indoor hockey rink to me lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Gonna be hard to keep the rink froze with a big ol' stove in there


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> you got power sockets out in that forest Dancan?





dancan said:


> . . . the lectric saw was just along for a photo op lol



How do you like it when you do use it?

I am generally a fan of electric saws; have not had the opportunity to run any of the STIHL models.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 583289
> My son and I knocked out this pile while having a cup of coffee, taking turns swinging the maul. If willow splits this easy, I won't mind stuffing the stove twice as often. Lol. I might go get another load just for camping wood.



Actually, you raise an interesting point. Willow in our parts ranges from 350kg/cube to 450kg/cube, which is half of the eucalypts around me (and 1/3 of @Jeffkrib 's ironbark). But it is so easy to cut and splitting is a dream. 

Pros: Easy to cut and split. No-one else wants it. Dries quickly.
Cons: Takes up twice the space for the BTUs. Won't last all night. If it is not close, the travel time and cost make it not worthwhile if you have to do twice as many trips for the BTUs.

I expect you could probably cut and split more BTU's worth of willow than you could of Grey box in the same time frame (if splitting by hand), simply because the grey box is so heavily interlocked it is serious work to split. If it is very close so that transportation is no big deal - and you have space to stack it - it might be worthwhile. You'd still need some heavy stuff to get through the cold nights though.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> How do you like it when you do use it?
> 
> I am generally a fan of electric saws; have not had the opportunity to run any of the STIHL models.
> 
> Philbert



I have that one and a Makita electric , they both work well but I to me the Stihl feels a bit better in the hands .


----------



## rarefish383

DHT has their electric/battery in stock now and give AS members a discount.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Actually, you raise an interesting point. Willow in our parts ranges from 350kg/cube to 450kg/cube, which is half of the eucalypts around me (and 1/3 of @Jeffkrib 's ironbark). But it is so easy to cut and splitting is a dream.
> 
> Pros: Easy to cut and split. No-one else wants it. Dries quickly.
> Cons: Takes up twice the space for the BTUs. Won't last all night. If it is not close, the travel time and cost make it not worthwhile if you have to do twice as many trips for the BTUs.
> 
> I expect you could probably cut and split more BTU's worth of willow than you could of Grey box in the same time frame (if splitting by hand), simply because the grey box is so heavily interlocked it is serious work to split. If it is very close so that transportation is no big deal - and you have space to stack it - it might be worthwhile. You'd still need some heavy stuff to get through the cold nights though.


I'm mostly doing a favor for a friend of my wife's who's husband passed last year. It's about 40 minutes away which is farther than I ever go for a scrounge. If I can't get to it in 20 minutes max, I usually pass. It splits like a dream though. I have a yard full of ash, elm and maple. The willow and pine will be my camping wood and I sometimes mix lesser woods in with my personal heating wood.


----------



## svk

Does your willow smell bad when burning? The stuff I've burned here smelled like urine when burned.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah mate, that's my view. That's Mt Bogong there, the highest peak in Victoria. When you did the 3Peaks, the street to our place was about 1km before the turnoff to go over the Tawonga Gap.
> 
> There's a bit of work to do internally with the shed to get it how I want but I take the view that the quality is remembered after the cost and effort are forgotten. Mind you, I might need another one, this one seems to have been repurposed.
> 
> View attachment 583366


.

I thought that may be Bogong. I've actually walked up that hill and did the Bogong to Hotham walk. That was a long time ago when I was in Venturers. Very nice part of the world ......better than this big crappy city with all its traffic lights.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Does your willow smell bad when burning? The stuff I've burned here smelled like urine when burned.



Dunno. I don't recall it being overly stinky. If I find any I'll burn it and see if I get any complaints from the neighbours.


----------



## JustJeff

Gee I don't know. I've never burned any I guess. I would imagine if it's dry it should be ok.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Only scrounging last week was bugs on the windshields of the motorcycles 
that makes 2 weekends without running a saw so I hope for good weather this weekend 
I miss the smell of 2 stroke


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Found some six year old photos on a zip drive. 
This barber chair was the result of a larger blow down. I cleaned the larger one up completely with a atv arch and trailer, and scattered the brush. Some of my previously posted arch pictures were of the stem of this one. The damaged tree remained in side tension from other live trees containing several dead limbs in their canopy. I walked away from it. 


This impressive Oak blew down in the same storm. We had had several dry summers, and the trees that came down were mostly doubles. I had permission to cut deadfall for personal use for many years here, but it changed that summer. No one is allowed to cut anything, and this tree is still there.


----------



## MustangMike

What a shame, a lot of wasted BTU's there! Red Oak is one of the heaviest live trees in the woods, and when they come down, they can do real damage.

Several years ago, one fell on a house about 10 miles from here, and killed a teenage boy that lived there and his visiting friend. Very tragic.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Only scrounging last week was bugs on the windshields of the motorcycles
> that makes 2 weekends without running a saw so I hope for good weather this weekend
> I miss the smell of 2 stroke


I have ridden more the last month than I did the last 2 years. Was scrounging wood all last summer. Now its time to put some miles down now that the new powder coat is done...


----------



## woodchip rookie

The brush guard on the wood scrounger was pretty sandblasted since it had 120Kmi on it when I got it and it was a Texas truck so I took it over to powder coat.....originally black, now white. They match the truck and everybody has black. Now I dont look like everybody else.


----------



## rarefish383

On the electric/battery saws, my mower shop says he's been selling a lot of them. Forget what brand he has, I'll check. He said a couple pro tree services tried one and came back and bought more, and now word is getting around. He said one horse farm bought one, then came back and bought 3 more. Maybe the technology is finally catching up to gas saws. With all the regs on gas saws trying to kill them, batteries might be getting ready to take over, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

I doubt the weight of a larger battery powered saw will let them take over from larger saws any time soon, but for small limbing saws, not having to start them should be a big plus.

If I'm limbing on a ladder, I like to use my reciprocating battery powered DeWalt.


----------



## rarefish383

I tried my Dewalt, trimming limbs over my hunting trailer. I was tied in with my climbing gear. I cut the limbs off to fireplace lengths and still had to under cut them to keep from slabbing down a little. With a chain saw I could flush them off and flip them out in the field. Even with the blade for cutting limbs it was too slow. I'm used to cutting stuff off fast enough it doesn't bend and slab down the tree. But for when I don't have a saw with me it worked great. I've also walked around cutting off pine saplings invading my hay fields so I wouldn't nick the ground and ruin a chain. I haven't picked up one of the new battery saws. The dealer said they were using them for limbing saws. Didn't ask if he meant on the ground or up a tree. I expect that one day we will be talking about the good old days of two stroke smoke. Don't miss the old two stroke out on the water, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

I have used my corded reciprocating saws (had a few different brands through the years) for trimming heavy shrubs - easier to reach in than with a hand saw, chain saw, lopper, etc. Prefer to use the pruning specific blades, which are now widely available for a few dollars.


Also like to use a more conventional pattern, coarse tooth, wood blade for cutting roots. Again, it gets to tight places, and is disposable, rather than dulling an axe or chain in the dirt.

A few month back I was responding to a tornado, and was clearing a large tree that had fallen on a large shed, smashing it, and covering up a bunch of lawn furniture, etc. Used a cordless recip saw to clear away a lot of the smaller branches, and the stuff close to the metal (that I could see!!!) before going in with the chainsaws. Then I started on the shed - did a lot of work with a single, carbide-tipped demolition blade ($20) at that location.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Look boys, I got me a load!!


----------



## muddstopper

Finally, a pickup truck hauling a full cord.


----------



## Logger nate

Well my mother bought a place with 10 acres about 2 miles from us, between clearing for fence, blow downs, and dead trees will be lots of wood to scrounge 

Really like my 550, one of those saws that puts a smile on your face every time you use it, especially after I figured out it runs WAY better on 87 at 50:1 than 92 at 40:1, was having some hot start issues so bought another one 
to use while I sent the first one in to get fixed (no good dealers here), but after switching to the other mix zero issues, so now I have twins
now I just have to figure out which one to keep..... maybe both...


----------



## svk

Port one...or both!


----------



## Logger nate

Good idea!, they don't really fit in with the rest of the heard being stock...


----------



## MustangMike

My latest project come to life!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Well my mother bought a place with 10 acres about 2 miles from us, between clearing for fence, blow downs, and dead trees will be lots of wood to scrounge



I'm guessing you didn't try to hard to talk her out of it! It's nice to be close to the olds too. 

I really need to scrounge. I haven't run a saw for about three weeks since I cut some wood for the Lady Farmer. She'll be off the farm very soon and then I'll lose my easy scrounge. The daylight hours are so short now that the weekends are the only option and this weekend I'm going to Melbourne as Cowlad is playing football on the MCG (crowd capacity > 100,000) at half-time in the main game. There are worse things to do on a weekend but not conducive to scrounge. 

I have a big chunk of cedar in the heater at the moment. It was incidental scrounge when I went over to the next town and just happened to have the trailer with me . Mostly I have been burning it in the fire pit but decided to chuck a bit in this arvo. It's burning and doesn't look like it will last long but that's ok. Free BTUs are free BTUs. Smaller piece of candlebark on the left. 




Full moon tonight by the look of it.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> My latest project come to life!!!



Good golly man! That thing will have you looking for more wood in a hurry!


----------



## svk

Great looking saw Mike, now we are wondering when the 880 will be on order and heading to Tennessee?  (Totally kidding of course)


----------



## MustangMike

That saw did not visit TN, that is the Cross MMWS bolt on kit, all work was done by yours truly! The P&C comes that way! I built it with a gasket delete, which resulted in .020 squish.


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Good golly man! That thing will have you looking for more wood in a hurry!



May have already found it. My Aunt tells me one of her friends is having 5 large Oak trees topped, and wants me to come over and take the wood!

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That saw did not visit TN, that is the Cross MMWS bolt on kit, all work was done by yours truly! The P&C comes that way! I built it with a gasket delete, which resulted in .020 squish.


Awesome!

I have a piston swap to do on my 345/346 hybrid. Never seem to find time though.


----------



## svk

Worked up a little more aspen tonight. 3 1/2 trees left to do, all big ones.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well the big cedar chunk didn't last that long last night, I sat and watched it burn down. However, it didn't produce much ash and the heater pumped out plenty of goodness while it was burning. What it did do since it didn't ash up the place and didn't produce any coals of significance of its own, was burn down the remaining blue gum charcoal that was already in there which was good. I have a few more big cedar chunks that were a pain to split so I'll use it again to burn down what's already in the firebox. Yay for softwood!


----------



## LondonNeil

Since my better half doesn't quite get my wood burning keenness, and only just tolerates it as i head off to collect wood or go and split some, I took advantage of her being away for a few days to grab another load in. Mix of silver maple and leyland cypress so nothing spectacular, but TBH I wanted some softwood to mix in the pile as it lights easier and with a small stove it is lit everyday. Fortunately the 3 tanks of cutting I did the other day (also taking advantage of her absence) meant I had space for the new wood in the 'out of sight from the kitchen window, rear garden pile' so I don't think she has even realised . She has noticed the pile of wood chips I'd not managed to rake up so must know the saw has been used, but since my 21 month old enjoyed playing with them, and enjoyed playing at balancing on the 'stepping stones' I'd made by cutting half a dozen cookies I seem to have been forgiven, yay!


----------



## svk

Was out by 7:15 splitting this morning and got a tree and a half split so far. 

This tree was in a nice spot near my driveway where I could pull the splitter right up next to it and minimize the distance needed to carry the rounds.


----------



## LondonNeil

do i see racks? are you stacking where it fell too? Guess that it is lighter to move seasoned, so why not.


----------



## svk

Those are just there temporarily but I'm stacking about 200 feet away.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Dropped a few dead pines this past week and used little tractor to drag them out today.


















Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

svk, I'm not picking on you but you posted a picture that I've been wanting to discuss for a while. In your post 22114 the last pic of the round on the splitter. I try to read the round before I split it and my opinion is that you are splitting that round the hard way. I know it will still split but I usually try to split from the top of the tree down. It seems to make a difference on my 4 way wedge and it doesn't try to lift the wedge wings as much either.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> svk, I'm not picking on you but you posted a picture that I've been wanting to discuss for a while. In your post 22114 the last pic of the round on the splitter. I try to read the round before I split it and my opinion is that you are splitting that round the hard way. I know it will still split but I usually try to split from the top of the tree down. It seems to make a difference on my 4 way wedge and it doesn't try to lift the wedge wings as much either.


I split it like that so I can control the size of the big end of the split. When you start from the top down you have a nice split on one end and way too big on the bottom. This way the big end is the right size for what I am trying to accomplish.

If I was splitting tougher wood I would turn it around and do it the other way, I agree with you on that.


----------



## cantoo

I do that too on the easier splitting stuff. If I ever get time I will add a pre splitting piece onto my 4 way so that it will split either way. I stepped the wings back but the split doesn't open quick enough and it's just too much surface area to split all at once. It will still split it but it has to work harder and it slows the process down a few seconds which just adds to cycle time.


----------



## svk

Well I have two more big aspen to split and I can call it good for a while. 

There are lots of dead maple and birch around but don't need them at the moment. The maple can stand for a couple of years and I can get after the birch when things cool down.


----------



## MustangMike

I split some Black Birch and Silver Maple today, keep chipping away at it, we have about 8 cord split I stacked. It is mostly Oak, Hickory and Black Birch with some Beech, Sugar Maple and Silver Maple thrown in.


----------



## farmer steve

Toy4xchris said:


> Dropped a few dead pines this past week and used little tractor to drag them out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


good job Chris. i used to drag small dead oak trees out with one of these.luckily it was all down hill. think Forest Gump.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Worked up a little more aspen tonight. 3 1/2 trees left to do, all big ones.
> 
> View attachment 584043
> 
> 
> View attachment 584044


I've got 5 large Aspens to down. I don't burn it much though so I may just sell it as bagged campfire wood.


----------



## rarefish383

Old Oak pasture fence. When they are done with the new fence they are going to stick a match to it. I got a pick up load. I usually plane it down and make display boards for trains. I have been thinking of planing a bunch for flooring in my cabin. The fence guy said if the entrance to the pasture hadn't been on a blind curve with a 50 MPH speed limit he would have put a free sign on it and it would be gone by the end of the day. He also said if I was interested he would call me when ever they got jobs replacing old Oak fencing. Oh, he said all the other people use it for firewood, Joe.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Just had this little one come walking up to me in my backyard. Was just about to fire up the saw








Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Aw, cute, Joe.


----------



## husqvarna257

made stake sides for the sliverusto yesterday. Tried it out today with a load of pine and the 3/4 ton did just fine. Left it in tow haul so I wouldn't be on the brakes as hard.


----------



## JustJeff

Why is it that a chainsaw can make a man so happy but a weed eater can make him so mad?!!!


----------



## Philbert

Just bought an electric '_Leaf Eater_' today (cross between a string trimmer and a chipper) at a garage sale for $10. 

Looked at them for years, to reduce the volume of leaves and make them easier to bag (I don't have a bagging lawn mower).
Will let you know in November how it works.

Philbert


----------



## husqvarna257

We have a gypsy moth Caterpillar problem here in Mass that is almost Biblical. Poop all over the cars trees getting decimated and the side of the road looks like the town went down with a brush hog. Made a tail gate and rear window guard today to finish up. Got a good load of pine, pile is growing. Wish it was hardwood but the OWB won't care


----------



## MustangMike

We had an infestation up at me property (Catskills) several year ago that was scary! The wife & I left early (right after we arrived) cause you could not walk through the woods. You could hear them eating, and the decent on the web lines was endless.

When we got the car home, after 2.5 hours on Hwy, it still looked like something out of a Halloween Movie, completely covered in webs!

They seem to have a real fondness for Hard Maple, and the tops of most of my Hard Maples up there are dead.


----------



## svk

Busy day. Hauled wood this morning, got rid of some extra furniture, hauled a truck and trailer load of junk to the dump, ran saws a bit, and caught some fish with the boys tonight. Just waiting for the sauna to heat up and I'll be hitting the hay!


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> We had an infestation up at me property (Catskills) several year ago that was scary! The wife & I left early (right after we arrived) cause you could not walk through the woods. You could hear them eating, and the decent on the web lines was endless.
> 
> When we got the car home, after 2.5 hours on Hwy, it still looked like something out of a Halloween Movie, completely covered in webs!
> 
> They seem to have a real fondness for Hard Maple, and the tops of most of my Hard Maples up there are dead.



I had them dropping on me as I built the stake side, kind of a horror movie. The webs as you say are crazy, can't even avoid them. My only saving Grace is that I am too deaf to hear them crunching up trees. I hope trees can survive this after last years hit. The firewood may be good next year but all the dead trees would be bad.


----------



## coryj

Replied to another Craigslist ad about cutting up a downed oak. Went yesterday and cut two loads before I started hitting metal in the tree (3x). This was a big yard tree and there was some wire sticking out so I called it a day not knowing what else was inside and unseen.


----------



## Philbert

Urban iron wood?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I actually turned down a scrounge this weekend. I have a lot on my plate this week plus we decided to Thompson water seal the deck (which is 30'long). Worked like a dog around the house but I did get a new hose for my splitter and had to try it out for an hour and a half. Really need to process the wood I have before I go hauling more home. Too hot for wood this weekend anyways. Freaking 84 degrees in the house at 9 pm! Stay cool peeps!


----------



## MechanicMatt

No scrounging today, me and my pops went to the NASCAR race out in the Poconos. Fun time and quite a interesting crowd. Very exciting last 10 laps! We stopped on the way home and got steaks and beer, nice end to a fun day.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> No scrounging today, me and my pops went to the NASCAR race out in the Poconos. Fun time and quite a interesting crowd. Very exciting last 10 laps! We stopped on the way home and got steaks and beer, nice end to a fun day.


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## MustangMike

The WE ... Took the Grandsons to the bike path Sat AM, and to a party for the kids next door in the PM.

Sunday morning we did a serious Bike ride (37 mi), the plus 90 degree weather made it a bit tough, but I'm still going.

Worked on the Landscapers little MS 250 in the PM, but had to pull it apart again due to a wire in the wrong place. Very frustrating little saw to work on! I'm doing it as a favor to a guy who got me about 6 cord of wood already this year, but I think going forward I'm sticking the the Pro Stihl saws.


----------



## svk

It is amazing how much more difficult some saws are to work on. You wonder what the engineers were thinking when they designed them.

PS your white haired bud from over in CT loves working on 441's


----------



## MustangMike

In truth, I don't like looking under the hood of my 362 C either, but I really haven't had to.

My favs, 044/440, 046/460/461, 066/660. They all make sense and are logical to work on, and you can mod them w/o much drama.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> In truth, I don't like looking under the hood of my 362 C either, but I really haven't had to.
> 
> My favs, 044/440, 046/460/461, 066/660. They all make sense and are logical to work on, and you can mod them w/o much drama.


That's the nice thing about new electronic saws. They should only need looking into once in a blue moon.

We looked at doing a base gasket delete on my 562...naw maybe not today lol.


----------



## dancan

6 days have gone by without me having to light up any scrounged wood , I don't know what I'm gonna do with all this extra time on my hands , feels like I'm forgetting to do something lol


----------



## MustangMike

Third day in the 90s, came in too fast, tough to deal with. I go out, but I have to stay mostly in the shade.

Got to water the garden tonight, or I'm afraid I may loose it!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah it was a rough day in the AC office all day...


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Not scrounging, but cut today for the first time in over two weeks. (COPD laid me low. Chronic something pulmonary disorder, catch all phrase for I should have protected my lungs better over the years.) Anyway, did 1/4 cord, and called it after an hour. 
Slow start, but it's a start. Didn't feel hot because there was a breeze, but got soaked quick even in the shade.


----------



## cantoo

Been real busy getting ready for my wife's family reunion last Saturday. Finally over and I can get back to firewood. My grandson and I built this balance boardwalk for the kids to play on. Even the big kids had fun on it. And I moved his new playhouse into place beside the trampoline.


----------



## cantoo

Couldn't post the last couple. And to keep it on topic here is the Family Tree.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, I like that walkway, I may have to do something like that!


----------



## rarefish383

I wish I had pics. When my kids were little I took their 4X4 post swingset and put it in the woods. Then my Dad built them a play house out of treated plywood, put it in the woods. Built a big tree house in the middle of 3 Oaks with a long zip line. The three play structures were placed in a triangle about 50 feet apart. Then I put 4X4 posts in the ground, screwed 2X6's to both sides of the post, and put a 2X6 on top to make a gang plank hooking all three structures together. The only way to get to the play house or tree house was to climb the swing set tower and then balance on the gang plank to the others. After my kids got too big to play on them, I left them there and told my neighbors grand kids they could use them anytime they wanted, just let me know first. My neighbor was raising both of his grand kids because his daughter was in jail. Every time I went out and herd kids playing in the woods I'd walk over to the top of the hill and act like I was doing something. The grand son would hide behind trees and sneak back over to his house. I went down to my fire pit one day and saw a bunch of spray can writing on the play house. Him and his little buddy wrote "Bad Boyz Turf Keep Out" on the front wall. Pizzed me off so I took a chain saw and cut it all down and made a giant bonfire. The grand daughter turned out to be a dream, sweetest girl you ever met. She just graduated from high school with honors in every thing. Has been excepted to several big schools. She gives you hope in the future. The grand son graduated to the Bad Boyz's big house, said he is bi-polar and has crack baby syndrome. It's a shame, when he was 10-12 years old all he wanted to do was help and work hard. I think he just got hooked up with the wrong people. When he started smoking dope is when my Homelite Super 77 disappeared, Joe.


----------



## svk

As per usual my quick project is consuming more time and energy.

This was a blowdown that I bucked last fall. About 75' from the road. Big (for aspen) 18" trunk and waterlogged. No way I'm carrying those rounds whole so splitting them with the S2800. On average 10 whacks per round to halve which again is not the norm for aspen as this tree is solid and has some twist to it. I'm split about halfway to the point where the rounds are small enough to carry whole. 

Of course the big saws and Isocore maul are at home. At least it's cool and breezy today.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> As per usual my quick project is consuming more time and energy.
> 
> This was a blowdown that I bucked last fall. About 75' from the road. Big (for aspen) 18" trunk and waterlogged. No way I'm carrying those rounds whole so splitting them with the S2800. On average 10 whacks per round to halve which again is not the norm for aspen as this tree is solid and has some twist to it. I'm split about halfway to the point where the rounds are small enough to carry whole.
> 
> Of course the big saws and Isocore maul are at home. At least it's cool and breezy today.
> 
> View attachment 584736


WORK FAST STEVE !! THE TORENT OF HEAVY RAIN AND HAIL JUST WENT THROUGH HER AND HEADING YOUR WAY......


----------



## svk

@chucker we had a few drops here a couple minutes ago. Really cloudy now. 

Got the tree carried out. All told the project was about 2 1/2 hours. Pretty good size for an aspen considering I left about 20 feet in the woods due to core rot.


----------



## svk

Raining pretty hard now. Wanted to haul out one more aspen and a large balsam that is bucked up in the woods off my yard but I guess I'll be waiting for that.


----------



## svk

Split up the wood in the previous photo between showers. Got a nice heaping pickup load plus another decent pile on the ground. If I feel real ambitious I'll do the last two trees in the morning before I go home.


----------



## cantoo

Spent a few hours bucking today, around 5 1/2 hrs maybe. About 125 logs 13'4" long and now they are 32" long. 25 or so left in that pile. Empty crates are waiting for the splitter to be fired up too.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> 6 days have gone by without me having to light up any scrounged wood , I don't know what I'm gonna do with all this extra time on my hands , feels like I'm forgetting to do something lol


You're forgetting to sharpen all the chains, greases all the axles, change all the oils, check all the tires, clean & refurbish all the equipment, etc, etc, etc....Just like me, just like all of us that own lots of tools....lol


----------



## JustJeff

Been extremely busy with a volunteer community project I am involved with so the woodpile has been neglected. However tonight I decided to noodle a few pieces for chicken bedding. So I showed the poulan 2050 some love and ran a tank through it. The chain needs touched up and it was slow but steady as always. Then while on a roll, I pulled out the husky 365xt which I haven't run since I got the ms460. The husky made short work of a few pieces the splitter didn't like. Forgot what a fast saw that thing is, especially after the poulan with a halfway wore chain. Anyways, felt good to have a saw in my hands and make some chips again.


----------



## cantoo

Spent another 1 1/2 hours and finished up one pile of logs. There was 200 logs in the pile. I have another pile of 185 but will likely leave them for awhile as they will be cut to 16" to sell. Have to set up conveyor and my 4 way to split the 32" long ones. Going to split everything into fairly big pieces this year and see how my wife handles them. And yes we have a few windmills around us.


----------



## Cowboy254

I don't know if this counts as scrounging or just pure tightarsery. I went back and retrieved the pile of burnt out material from the bonfire that was a couple of weeks ago (the property belongs to a friend of mine so I needed to make it nice and pretty again). Rain came late in the evening after everyone had gone home from the bonfire so there was a fair bit of unburnt charcoal left in the ash pile. I loaded it all up in the trailer to dispose of but then I thought, charcoal burns....

We have an old wire trash basket and I have used that to sift out the ash from the charcoal and then loaded up the heater with the charcoal and chucked some cedar on top to burn it down. It is quick and easy. Seems to be working well.




The quick burning cedar is ideal for this purpose. This is helping to preserve my meagre aussie hardwood stores, I'm down to my last 80 cubes now .

And, buggerme it's hot. I opened the door to give the coals a poke and nearly got fried.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm down to my last 80 cubes now .


 Strewth. Crikey, even.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I had an appointment this morning with one of my tax clients. When we are finished, he says to me "and you can take down trees"?

I will be going back there soon. We have Ash, Cherry, and Black Birch, some dead, some alive, all need to come down, and they don't need to be topped!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> So, I had an appointment this morning with one of my tax clients. When we are finished, he says to me "and you can take down trees"?
> 
> I will be going back there soon. We have Ash, Cherry, and Black Birch, some dead, some alive, all need to come down, and they don't need to be topped!



One of my clients asked me that once. I said "Sure, as long as you don't mind where it lands". Never got the call, funnily enough.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, if this charcoal thing was a one basket experiment you don't have issues. Now if you going to sieve a trailer load or several trailer loads then on behalf of all you followers on the 'firewood scrounging' sticky....... I'm going to call it.... you may have issues.
We may have to set up a 'bonfire charcoal scraps scrounge' sticky. You may well be a pioneer!


----------



## muddstopper

I have used charcoal from my stove several times. I'll rake out some of the bigger chunks and use the in my charcoal grill. I have used smaller pieces to char liker. Simply rinse the small pieces of charcoal to get rid of any dust and ashes then drop down in the whiskey and let it set for a few weeks. The charcoal will turn the whiskey a caramel/amber color and make the taste sort of nutty and really smooth. I only use stove charcoal when I am burning white oak, I have found other wood types will give the whiskey a off taste.


----------



## longbowch

got this load of hedge from a tree service yesterday. Only bad part was unloading it in the 95 degree heat!


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> One of my clients asked me that once. I said "Sure, as long as you don't mind where it lands". Never got the call, funnily enough.



Actually, I walked the property with him and told him where I would drop each one ... I want this wood. The dead Ash will be good to burn this year and it is a good size three legged tree.


----------



## Philbert

Reusing the charcoal is just being resourceful. 

Philbert


----------



## husqvarna257

So I see an ad on CL for mixed firewood. I thought I had seen the same ad before and almost didn't respond, but I did.Good thing, I got a call back and he asked if I could take all the wood, Mainly oak with some maple and some pine. I was not the 1st to call but the rest wanted to pick out the oak and leave. This is going to be a 4 cord pull when done. And the best part is it's all in 8' lengths and he is lading the truck with a tractor. Yep I am a firewood slut who will take most wood.

Any animal experts out there? I come home and there is a dead small raccoon in the dog kennel. My Lab was out last night around 3 and I left her out. She had been barking like mad and then it stopped The raccoon looked ok, no foam at the mouth or weird look. Our dogs are up on rabies shots. Do I fridge it and call or leave it be? My instinct is to leave it be and bury it.


----------



## rarefish383

How small? The dog may have tried to play with it and broke it. They seldom come in singles, usually 2 or 3. I've bottle raised raccoons and they are some of the sweetest pets. Just wear welding gloves when you play with them. They can't retract their claws and are very strong. Well doesn't really matter anymore, you are not allowed to keep them as pets any more, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> ... you may have issues.



People keep saying that for some reason. 

Actually, there's another reason for doing this. There is perhaps a third of a metre of ash and charcoal all up in the trailer. Disposal options include dumping it on my property - not attractive, especially since it has diesel through it. Towing it up some dirt road somewhere and dumping it in the bush - might get awkward if the wrong person sees me do it. Paying to dump it at the local tip - rather not. So, I'm sifting out the charcoal and bagging the ash up and chucking it in the bin for weekly collection. If I leave the charcoal in it, it will take twice as long to get rid of it this way. I have put 3 20 litre containers through the heater - about 8kg or 18lbs per 20L load. A fourth will go in today and the rest we'll probably chuck in the firepit tonight to give some good radiant heat. I did a little research, the energy density of charcoal is 30MJ/kg vs 19MJ/kg for hardwood. It has been an interesting exercise and saved a couple of trips to the shed but I'd rather burn wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out to the Lady Farm the other day as she is still there and was down to her last two bits of firewood. So I took Limby and the workhorse out for a gallop. There was an area near where I've been cutting recently where there were a number of dead peppermints. I had been saving these for Lady Farmer wood. There were plenty of likely candidates.




Also, being a drier spot, there's fewer termites eating half your wood.




They generally prefer cooler, shadier spots and can get quite large but these ones are on a north facing slope and cop the full sun. This one was the largest one at about 18 inches at the base.




There are plenty to work through and any leftovers can always come home with me.


----------



## Cowboy254

The Lady Farmer came out with me and loaded up and carted back to the house as I cut and split. I surreptitiously took pics here and there so she didn't see me doing it. I doubt that chicks really understand why real men need to post photos of wood they have cut on the interwebs so I didn't get pics of all the wood I cut. 




Nice view down the valley while cutting this one up.




The log jack really comes in handy some times. 




Can't fit too much more in there. She should clean the back window so we can see it better. 




There's still plenty more to go, too. Both downed and dead standing. 




I was out there for about two hours all up. The downed trees were more suitable for the workhorse 460 so nearly two tanks through him and half a tank through Limby. Would have cut about 2.5 cubes, I imagine. I'll probably head out tomorrow to cut some more.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Now that you mention the diesel in the charcoal I'd say yes burn it or dump it. If it was uncontaminated I'd say mix it with compost or good soil, then dig some holes fill them with your charcoal soil mix and grow some fruit trees.

What's the log jack like is it worth getting one... do you use it much?


----------



## husqvarna257

rarefish383 said:


> How small? The dog may have tried to play with it and broke it. They seldom come in singles, usually 2 or 3. I've bottle raised raccoons and they are some of the sweetest pets. Just wear welding gloves when you play with them. They can't retract their claws and are very strong. Well doesn't really matter anymore, you are not allowed to keep them as pets any more, Joe.[/QUOTE
> 
> By small I am talking around 20 LBS. We have others around here that are way bigger. I had to put the backhoe on last night to unload some of the oak with skid tongs. I was taking out a larger 8' section and I realized my back tire on the tractor was coming off the ground. The backhoe added enough ballast to unload the rest. I then used the backhoe to dig and buried the raccoon. Still shocked a Labrador would do this but I think it may have been going near the chicken coop and she was guarding her turf. I drained the log splitter yesterday morning to fix a leak at the tank, now to fill and run it


----------



## MustangMike

I could not live w/o my Timber Jack, but I also don't have any heavy equipment. I even put a tube on the end of the handle when I need more leverage to move big stuff (like 40"+ diameter Oak logs).


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Now that you mention the diesel in the charcoal I'd say yes burn it or dump it. If it was uncontaminated I'd say mix it with compost or good soil, then dig some holes fill them with your charcoal soil mix and grow some fruit trees.
> 
> What's the log jack like is it worth getting one... do you use it much?



Definitely worth having. I don't use it every time I go out but it can make some awkward logs much easier. You don't blunt as many chains cutting dirt and with the right log it can halve the time taken to cut it and make it much easier on you as well. This one was long but only about 18 inches across so I could jack it up nearly half way along then cut 10 or more rounds off at a comfortable height then move the jack along as opposed to doing a series of 3/4 cuts and having to cut through, hit dirt and roll the log over at some point. I'm heading out to the farm again this morning so I can get some more pics of it in action. As @MustangMike alluded to, it could use a little extra length as sometimes you have a bigger long log and have to really heave to jack it up.



longbowch said:


> got this load of hedge from a tree service yesterday. Only bad part was unloading it in the 95 degree heat!



Hedge - that's the second best firewood in Nth America isn't it (after scrounged spruce). Nice load!


----------



## LondonNeil

hottest day of the year so far and south london hit 30C (86F). While my OH and little girl had a nap I did the 'mad dogs and Englishmen' thing and swung the fiskars and stihl maul for 2 hours in the heat of the day. The fir and silver birch was easy, the ash continues to be a battle, although I broke up a fair bit I alo tossed more into the 'noodle further/completely to stove size' pile.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sounds like I need one of those log jacks, if you can lift enough log to get 10 cuts out of that size wood then has some decent lifting capacity. I has seen them but didn't realise they were so solid. Where did you get yours from Cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Sounds like I need one of those log jacks, if you can lift enough log to get 10 cuts out of that size wood then has some decent lifting capacity. I has seen them but didn't realise they were so solid. Where did you get yours from Cowboy?



I got mine from arbormaster.com.au . Yeah, it is pretty robust. Its capacity is limited by the user more than anything else.


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## MechanicMatt

That's all I scrounged today, wife and I relaxed after the oldest daughter won the soccer championship today, her team went undefeated, she did great. My dad was able to come watch the game. 2-1


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love me some inexpensive tasty wine, some how the wife doesn't complain as much when I drink wine as compared to when I drink the beer....


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, you are supposed to be a beer guy ... and save the wine for your Uncle!!!

Although for a reverse, your Aunt and I found a new (to us) beer we really like ... Sam Adams Cream Stout. Has a real nice taste.


----------



## MustangMike

I've got a 4' piece of 2" electrical conduit (real tough stuff) that I slide over the end of the Timber Jack handle (bell side first). When you squat down and get your shoulder under it, you can move a heck of a big piece of wood. It is how I got this thing off the ground (by myself) to make some test cuts.


----------



## svk

Happy Father's Day to all you scroungers out there!


----------



## Picaso

MustangMike said:


> I've got a 4' piece of 2" electrical conduit (real tough stuff) that I slide over the end of the Timber Jack handle (bell side first). When you squat down and get your shoulder under it, you can move a heck of a big piece of wood. It is how I got this thing off the ground (by myself) to make some test cuts.



Thanks for sharing. I move big logs around by hand often with mine. I wish I wouldve thought about the cheater bar idea a few weeks ago when I met my match though not in a big oak or black locust.. but a poplar that was only 10-12' long and maybe 15" in diameter if that! A big pine tree had been dropped on it months ago on a friends property and it was driven down in the mud of his garden. I cut it shorter and shorter and tried and tried to get that thing out of there (and save my chain). Ended up spraining both shoulders. Eventually I did get it out.. and found out that besides being suctioned to the 8-10" deep mud .. that the sucker had a big limb perfectly hidden that was angled down into the mud several feet and was holding the log from rolling. I was digging deeper around the log with a shovel when i hit the limb. Cut that sucker and out she came!


----------



## husqvarna257

Cowboy254 said:


> The Lady Farmer came out with me and loaded up and carted back to the house as I cut and split. I surreptitiously took pics here and there so she didn't see me doing it. I doubt that chicks really understand why real men need to post photos of wood they have cut on the interwebs so I didn't get pics of all the wood I cut
> 
> I was out there for about two hours all up. The downed trees were more suitable for the workhorse 460 so nearly two tanks through him and half a tank through Limby. Would have cut about 2.5 cubes, I imagine. I'll probably head out tomorrow to cut some more.
> 
> Nice haul! Gotta like the car as well. My truck is a turbo diesel so I am always keeping an eye out for any diesel cars made here in the US.





MustangMike said:


> I could not live w/o my Timber Jack, but I also don't have any heavy equipment. I even put a tube on the end of the handle when I need more leverage to move big stuff (like 40"+ diameter Oak logs).



My timber jack has gone missing. I think I left it out and it's over gown in weeds. I can really get annoyed at myself for that. Argh. Tractor works great in my processing area but is no help when I go out to scrounge.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I had a pair of ice tongues that were great for lifting rounds up on the splitter. I lost them. Found them three years later at the base of a tree, right where I put them.


----------



## LondonNeil

I don't know about log jacks but i'm finding myself idly trawling ebay for 034/340, 036/360, 038/380 ... this gnarly big ash is to blame. need to finish splitting it before i succumb.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are going as big as 038/380, don't overlook 044/440. Lot more of em around, and I think you would like one even better.


----------



## dancan

If you're on a budget and there's nothing local to be had look at the Huztl kits .
I have an 034 Super, nice saw , plenty of grunt especially since it's been tickled by pioneerguy600. 
My only complaint with it is a minor one , the on/off switch is not guarded like the 036 series so when running the saw in thick brush it's easy to shut it off by the brush. 
It was cool here yesterday, wind ,rain and 50° so I threw some paper and splitter trash in the furnace [emoji38]


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you scroungers out there!



Hope everyone had a good Father's Day, I did, spent some time with my Grandsons, shot bows & arrows, and went bike riding.


----------



## LondonNeil

TBH I've kind of resisted asking for views/ideas here as I know you'll all encourage me and really I know I don't need a bigger saw, its just this ****** ash which is a bit bigger and problematic!

OK, situation as you know is I get my wood from a nearby tree guy. The ash I've been battling came from another source and I won't use that again. What I get from the usual source is all clean, and if its big diameter rings (I've had upto about 24" oak) he has already ringed it short (shorter than I'd ring it myself) so the saw only comes out to buck smaller diameter stuff. The largest I deal with is normally about 12 to 14" and the ms180 copes fine. Things get more painful when i get a super knotty bit. These get put to one side and then as the pile grows i get the saw out and cut them up, and but the ms180 copes and (Ash aside) its only a few pieces a year so slow cutting isn't so bad...but the Ash has been more work and that makes me think about a bigger saw. Hence the idle browsing of ebay. I did consider a new but cheaper saw and you may have seen me asking questions about the mccolloch version of the poulan pro 5020 over in the 'saw forum. We don't get poulan here but do get muccolloch. however it isn't a strong or supported brand here so I've gone cold on that. Instead I've started to look for a second hand stihl capable of pulling an 18" bar ok. Not knowing the saws well my research is watch ebay, see what the different saws go for and check the specs. I've seen 034 go as low as £85 up to about £250+ with little reasoning regarding condition that i could see. I suspect it was more down to location and the vagaries of ebay auctions. I started looking at , 034s,034AV Supers, ms340s, and moved to browse bigger saws like 036s and 038s just to see if they were cheaper through some weird quirk. Even looked at some 440s. As far as I can tell there is a leap in price for the 440/044 but the 038s aren't much more than the 034s, I'm watching a user refurbished 038AVS with a buy it now of £266 after postage (seller says new seals and gaskets, piston and pot in good condition, excellent compression and photos appear to back that up). My gut says that is a bargain, but my head says i don't need it so I've not hit 'buy it now'. Awkwardly I don't have the time for project saw yet don't want to risk more cash on an ebay purchase where I can't check the saw out myself before bidding.

Dancan do you have a Hutzl/Famertec saw? I came across the kits on ebay and although it seems naughty with 660 kits at about 25% of the real item it looks interesting. I googled and found youtube reviews plus read the various threads in the saw forum on the 440 kits and other kits. Clearly there are both fans and haters. My intuition says the alloys and plastics won't be good quality, the qc won't be there, and unless you're lucky the saw won't last and could be a frustrating experience. However I'm still intrigued.

So currently I idly browse and I've put some pretty low ball bids in on a few 034/034avs saws, if i get lucky in a semi 'you suck!' kind of way then great, but in the meantime I use patience and the ms180 and watch the pile of ash go down...I've done 3/4 of it.


----------



## MustangMike

I purchased my first 044 almost 24 years ago, new. I remember thinking it was terribly expensive, but now I have no clue how much I paid for it.

I will tell you it was so head & shoulders better than my previous saws, that I never used them again, and that the 044 is still going strong, and still one of my favorite saws. So whatever I paid for it, it was well worth it.

I would not overlook a good running 440 even if the price seems a bit steep. It will likely last you about forever, and some simple "do at home" mods will make it scream. In fact, as I get older, I'm starting to prefer my 440 over my 044 due to the compression relief button.

If you get one let me know, and I'll be happy to provide you with information overload!

I remember going to the store to purchase the 044, and they _*DID NOT WANT TO SELL IT TO ME!!!*_ (because I was not a tree pro). I asked the guy why he did not want to sell me the saw and he replied "because it cuts too fast". I responded "that is exactly what I need". At the time I had just purchased a truck load of logs that needed to be cut to firewood length (about 6-7 cord). Luckily, they sold me the saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

I need a 'like a lot' button! cheers Mike


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I purchased my first 044 almost 24 years ago, new. I remember thinking it was terribly expensive, but now I have no clue how much I paid for it.
> 
> I will tell you it was so head & shoulders better than my previous saws, that I never used them again, and that the 044 is still going strong, and still one of my favorite saws. So whatever I paid for it, it was well worth it.
> 
> I would not overlook a good running 440 even if the price seems a bit steep. It will likely last you about forever, and some simple "do at home" mods will make it scream. In fact, as I get older, I'm starting to prefer my 440 over my 044 due to the compression relief button.
> 
> If you get one let me know, and I'll be happy to provide you with information overload!
> 
> I remember going to the store to purchase the 044, and they _*DID NOT WANT TO SELL IT TO ME!!!*_ (because I was not a tree pro). I asked the guy why he did not want to sell me the saw and he replied "because it cuts too fast". I responded "that is exactly what I need". At the time I had just purchased a truck load of logs that needed to be cut to firewood length (about 6-7 cord). Luckily, they sold me the saw.



It cuts too fast? Riiiiiight. "Ok then mate, gimme a weak POS because I have so much time at my disposal that I can waste a full day on one lousy cube" .


----------



## dancan

Neil , there's some Huztl saw builds on in the chainsaw forum .
Pioneerguy600 has bought plenty of 026/260 plastic to referb older saws .


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> TBH I've kind of resisted asking for views/ideas here as I know you'll all encourage me and really I know I don't need a bigger saw, its just this ****** ash which is a bit bigger and problematic!
> 
> OK, situation as you know is I get my wood from a nearby tree guy. The ash I've been battling came from another source and I won't use that again. What I get from the usual source is all clean, and if its big diameter rings (I've had upto about 24" oak) he has already ringed it short (shorter than I'd ring it myself) so the saw only comes out to buck smaller diameter stuff. The largest I deal with is normally about 12 to 14" and the ms180 copes fine. Things get more painful when i get a super knotty bit. These get put to one side and then as the pile grows i get the saw out and cut them up, and but the ms180 copes and (Ash aside) its only a few pieces a year so slow cutting isn't so bad...but the Ash has been more work and that makes me think about a bigger saw. Hence the idle browsing of ebay. I did consider a new but cheaper saw and you may have seen me asking questions about the mccolloch version of the poulan pro 5020 over in the 'saw forum. We don't get poulan here but do get muccolloch. however it isn't a strong or supported brand here so I've gone cold on that. Instead I've started to look for a second hand stihl capable of pulling an 18" bar ok. Not knowing the saws well my research is watch ebay, see what the different saws go for and check the specs. I've seen 034 go as low as £85 up to about £250+ with little reasoning regarding condition that i could see. I suspect it was more down to location and the vagaries of ebay auctions. I started looking at , 034s,034AV Supers, ms340s, and moved to browse bigger saws like 036s and 038s just to see if they were cheaper through some weird quirk. Even looked at some 440s. As far as I can tell there is a leap in price for the 440/044 but the 038s aren't much more than the 034s, I'm watching a user refurbished 038AVS with a buy it now of £266 after postage (seller says new seals and gaskets, piston and pot in good condition, excellent compression and photos appear to back that up). My gut says that is a bargain, but my head says i don't need it so I've not hit 'buy it now'. Awkwardly I don't have the time for project saw yet don't want to risk more cash on an ebay purchase where I can't check the saw out myself before bidding.
> 
> Dancan do you have a Hutzl/Famertec saw? I came across the kits on ebay and although it seems naughty with 660 kits at about 25% of the real item it looks interesting. I googled and found youtube reviews plus read the various threads in the saw forum on the 440 kits and other kits. Clearly there are both fans and haters. My intuition says the alloys and plastics won't be good quality, the qc won't be there, and unless you're lucky the saw won't last and could be a frustrating experience. However I'm still intrigued.
> 
> So currently I idly browse and I've put some pretty low ball bids in on a few 034/034avs saws, if i get lucky in a semi 'you suck!' kind of way then great, but in the meantime I use patience and the ms180 and watch the pile of ash go down...I've done 3/4 of it.


How much wood do you use per year? That's the question. that little Stihl will be a good saw for smaller wood. A 50cc would be a good compliment to it. I own a poulan 5020 and have cut several 30" plus trees with it. It's not a pro Stihl or husqvarna but is a good runner and feels good in my hands. Good bang for the buck especially with a loop of good chisel chain. This site is full of chainsaw enthusiasts who will tell you to get an eighty cc monster and have it ported. Lol. But a lot of homes are heated by guys swinging wild things and old homelites and homeowner saws from the big names. Whatever you wind up getting, just remember that not only do you need more than one saw, but you deserve it!!


----------



## KiwiBro

You can't buy it, it cuts too fast? That's one heck of a sales pitch. As is the case with many a genius, they appear to say or do silly things (that's my story and I'm sticking to it). That sales rep was a genius.


----------



## MustangMike

Back in the day, Stihl Dealers were discouraged from selling Pro Level saws to individuals who were not Pros. They were considered too dangerous, and there were litigation concerns.

Homeowners were to be guided toward the more mild mannered saws!

Unintended kickback from a powerful saw was a major concern.


----------



## MustangMike

They also tried to sell homeowners only the "green" bars & chains. My 044 came with the yellow stuff, so for me the cat was out of the bag!


----------



## farmer steve

my little scrounge today thanks to a strong thunderstorm that went thru. not much but now i have to run a saw. nice piece of locust that will need about a year to dry. sorry about the locust @dancan.


----------



## Philbert

New to me splitting tire. 

Was sitting on a pile at a tire dealer (got their OK). Not too big; lawn tractor tire that had seen better days. Extra wide (tall) to keep the splits in. Takes up less space / lighter than an auto tire.

Modded it: drilled drainage holes all around. Cut out the bead to fit larger diameter rounds or groups of small rounds.




Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Who keeps kicking me outta this thread? Is there a scrounge minimum to stay subscribed to the thread? I havent had any notifications for days and just thought everybody was busy. I stopped in to check to see where I was at and missed like 4 pages.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle MustangMike says "he's starting to prefer" and it's not the beloved 044 #1!?!!!??? What the hell is this world coming to? Did hell freeze over or pigs learn how to fly?!?


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, your Dad fell for that 440 too, they are both real nice saws, neither one going anyplace anytime soon!

I don't use the decomp to cold start a saw, but after it is hot, and shut down, it is real nice just to push that button and get an easy start!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> TBH I've kind of resisted asking for views/ideas here as I know you'll all encourage me and really I know I don't need a bigger saw, its just this ****** ash which is a bit bigger and problematic!
> 
> OK, situation as you know is I get my wood from a nearby tree guy. The ash I've been battling came from another source and I won't use that again. What I get from the usual source is all clean, and if its big diameter rings (I've had upto about 24" oak) he has already ringed it short (shorter than I'd ring it myself) so the saw only comes out to buck smaller diameter stuff. The largest I deal with is normally about 12 to 14" and the ms180 copes fine. Things get more painful when i get a super knotty bit. These get put to one side and then as the pile grows i get the saw out and cut them up, and but the ms180 copes and (Ash aside) its only a few pieces a year so slow cutting isn't so bad...but the Ash has been more work and that makes me think about a bigger saw. Hence the idle browsing of ebay. I did consider a new but cheaper saw and you may have seen me asking questions about the mccolloch version of the poulan pro 5020 over in the 'saw forum. We don't get poulan here but do get muccolloch. however it isn't a strong or supported brand here so I've gone cold on that. Instead I've started to look for a second hand stihl capable of pulling an 18" bar ok. Not knowing the saws well my research is watch ebay, see what the different saws go for and check the specs. I've seen 034 go as low as £85 up to about £250+ with little reasoning regarding condition that i could see. I suspect it was more down to location and the vagaries of ebay auctions. I started looking at , 034s,034AV Supers, ms340s, and moved to browse bigger saws like 036s and 038s just to see if they were cheaper through some weird quirk. Even looked at some 440s. As far as I can tell there is a leap in price for the 440/044 but the 038s aren't much more than the 034s, I'm watching a user refurbished 038AVS with a buy it now of £266 after postage (seller says new seals and gaskets, piston and pot in good condition, excellent compression and photos appear to back that up). My gut says that is a bargain, but my head says i don't need it so I've not hit 'buy it now'. Awkwardly I don't have the time for project saw yet don't want to risk more cash on an ebay purchase where I can't check the saw out myself before bidding.
> 
> Dancan do you have a Hutzl/Famertec saw? I came across the kits on ebay and although it seems naughty with 660 kits at about 25% of the real item it looks interesting. I googled and found youtube reviews plus read the various threads in the saw forum on the 440 kits and other kits. Clearly there are both fans and haters. My intuition says the alloys and plastics won't be good quality, the qc won't be there, and unless you're lucky the saw won't last and could be a frustrating experience. However I'm still intrigued.
> 
> So currently I idly browse and I've put some pretty low ball bids in on a few 034/034avs saws, if i get lucky in a semi 'you suck!' kind of way then great, but in the meantime I use patience and the ms180 and watch the pile of ash go down...I've done 3/4 of it.



Yeah, I get all that. But...

You know, I was at the footy last week with a mate of mine and we had a coupla beers. It was a good game, 70,000 people in attendance, and in the end my team won in a thriller. After the second beer, he said to me, "You know, that second beer went down better than the first" And I said, "Yeah, you're right! So it stands to reason....." . I can't actually remember the end of the game, but those extra beers definitely went down better as they went.

Let's be honest. You have a tiny saw. Sure, it's a Stihl which makes it awesome. But still tiny. You need a bigger saw. It stands to reason.

I started out with a 50 odd cc saw - the landowner MS310 Farmboss. Started off liking it, but liked it less over time. It was ok, not great. Didn't necessarily want to start. Couldn't pull a 20 inch bar happily in aussie hardwood. Air filter was stupid. Anti-vibe next to non-existent. Eventually I told Cowgirl I was going to buy some new tyres for the Subaru and went and bought the 460 workhorse as well.




70-something cc's, way better anti-vibe, easier to start despite being a bigger saw, happy to bash through aussie hardwood. But then I thought ... "Well, if 70cc is that much better than 50cc, it stands to reason that a 90cc ..." . And the Subaru needed some new tyres again anyway.




Let's face facts. Your wife likes being warm. The heater you've installed looks great. But it doesn't heat itself, it needs fuel. As it happens, the fuel it needs does grow on trees. But since you can't insert a whole tree in the heater, it needs to be cut to size. Cute and lovable as your MS180 is, it can't handle the big stuff. Besides, your wife wants you to be happy. And, it has been scientifically proven beyond all doubt that your wife will be absolutely happy for you to have a bigger saw as long as she doesn't know you bought it.

You know you need it. It stands to reason.

Hey, I think the Subaru needs some new tyres again too...


----------



## KiwiBro

That subaroo must do a heap of k's


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> That subaroo must do a heap of k's



Yeah, mostly going out to the farm to cut wood. It's all very circular.


----------



## KiwiBro

stands to reason.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Another way to look at it ....how old are you, how long do plan to live? Are you going to continue cutting and burning wood as long as you can? Get yourself a decent saw and never look back, it should last you a lifetime.

I did and now you guys look to have convinced me I need a log jack....I plan on living a long time and hopefully burn wood till I die.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Another way to look at it ....how old are you, how long do plan to live? Are you going to continue cutting and burning wood as long as you can? Get yourself a decent saw and never look back, it should last you a lifetime.
> 
> I did and now you guys look to have convinced me I need a log jack....I plan on living a long time and hopefully burn wood till I die.



Damn right you need a log jack (and a bigger saw). Here's Sunday's hot log jack action out at the Lady Farm. 







There's a swag of dead peppermints both standing and downed up there. None of them very big, perhaps 16-18 inches at the base. But they're easy cutting and splitting. 
















Lots of smallish peppermints, but all easy work. Probly another couple of cubes, and all done with the workhorse. Just got the word that the Lady Farmer is off the farm in 21 days. Better get cracking if I want more wood. I've been using a semi-chisel chain on it since some of these logs have been sitting in dirt and it is working just fine. I gave it a touch up part way through (the chain, not the Lady Farmer) but peppermint is soft enough that it doesn't matter that much. Nice BTUs all the same.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol at Cowboy and Kiwibro! and THIS is why I'd resisted asking for you guys comments  

You are right with what you say, the ms180 is ickle biddy. 30cc, 1.4kW (1.9 bhp). I thought it awesome and stood open mouthed as i first cut wood with it. But now, although I still love it to bits, there are times when I look at a bigger piece of hardwood that needs noodling through a crotch and my heart sinks. However this is surely just CAD symptoms!



Wood Nazi said:


> How much wood do you use per year? That's the question. that little Stihl will be a good saw for smaller wood. A 50cc would be a good compliment to it. I own a poulan 5020 and have cut several 30" plus trees with it. It's not a pro Stihl or husqvarna but is a good runner and feels good in my hands. Good bang for the buck especially with a loop of good chisel chain. This site is full of chainsaw enthusiasts who will tell you to get an eighty cc monster and have it ported. Lol. But a lot of homes are heated by guys swinging wild things and old homelites and homeowner saws from the big names. Whatever you wind up getting, just remember that not only do you need more than one saw, but you deserve it!!



See now the voice of reason. Remember I'm in south London, its not the back of beyond, I'm on mains gas. I have an icle biddy saw to match my ickle biddy stove (which reminds me, I need to post a finished install picture for you all). Its 5kW nominal, 7 max (5kW= about 19000 btu I think). Installed for ambience but because they cost a lot I wanted to use it a lot, and because bought wood costs more than gas and almost as much as electricity per kW I bought the saw and started scrounging. Quite successfully it seems. First winter and the stove got almost 1200 hours use, house run much warmer (not a single 'I'm cold!' was heard coming from my OH!) and still knocked a good £250 off the gas bill. I went through about 6.5m3 or just under 2 cord for that, mix of hard and soft wood. So ickle stove, ickle wood demands (despite my tightarsery and running it hard!) and hence ickle saw which does quite well. I only run about 4 litres of mix through the saw a year! that's errr....well its 4.54 litres to one of our gallons but our pints a man sized 20 oz to your err 16oz? so about a US gallon. (are you guys ever going to adopt this new fangled metric system btw? it does work quite well). Add to icle wood demands the fact I'm only dealing with arb waste that is already cut fairly small and you can see why my head says the smart thing is just be patient with that occasional bit of big knotty wood.

However I may be smart, I am also a man and subject to man law, so the desire for tools/toys is serious. I bid on a 038AV Super on evilbay last night. Doubt I'll win it, it was a fairly low ball bid and theres 3.5 days to go, but you never know.... 

ms180 - 30cc - 1.4kW, 038av super - 61cc - 4.4kW hmm, that would be quite a step up.


----------



## LondonNeil

After admitting my 'ickle biddyness' I feel slightly unworthy. Do i need to hand in my scroungers card and head over to mumsnet?


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> View attachment 585959
> 
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, I love that limited edition wood handled fiskars! is it hickory?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Nice post Niel, keep dropping £ saved and how nice and warm the house is in conversation with the wife.
Then after a while hit her up with .... "love I need a bigger chainsaw.... now I could just buy something cheap of ebay, but I may just be buying someone else's problem. Or I could just go out and buy a nice new one...... what do you think we should do".
See how that goes down ...cause that's pretty much what I did and my mrs said..... "Just buy a good one"  and I did.
The little Stihl will get fried if you push it too hard through big stuff.
I think an 038 would be a pretty good thing if you get it at the right price.


----------



## LondonNeil

It would wouldn't it. Keep your fingers crossed. I'll need it and the ebay gods to smile down on me to win it I think, but its possible.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Happy Father's Day to all you scroungers out there!


Thanks for all of the Fathers Day good wishes. I bought my Massey Ferguson 135 from a friend. He brought it home to MD to sell. We've been friends for a while and I knew he had a farm in WV. Turns out the 135 was bought new in 66 and lived on his family farm, one road over from my farm. So, he took it home to WV for me. I had the 8' grader blade on it and ran down my driveway and leveled all of the washed out spots in two passes. Didn't get pics of my place, I was in a hurry to get over to his place, I'd never seen it. He has 366 acres. He had two sheds and as we drove past one I saw a deer bedded down in the corner of the shed. He laughed and said more lived in the other shed because he kept hay in it for them. He's been cleaning up around the farm and we brought an old Gravely walk behind home. He was telling me his uncle had a saw mill on the property. We were in another shed and I saw a wooden pulley sticking out from under a pile of junk. It looked like the kind of pulley that big leather drive belts ran on. I asked if it was on some kind of transmission. He said yeah. So, I started climbing over stuff to get a look. The trans was setting in an old truck frame, so I dug more, and saw a firewall, uncovered more, and there was a model T engine. I might try and buy it from him and restore it as a drive unit, just like it is. Another friend has 4 model T's and he might give more for the engine than I will. His bush hog gear box blew up so we pulled it to see if we can get a new one. He has two riding mowers for the yard proper so we mowed the lawn. His Aunt, who actually owns the property was coming up later in the week to spend some time on the old home place. I had a really nice day, got my drive graded, saw Steve's farm and got his lawn mowed. Here's the couple pics I got of his place, Joe.

House and big barn:




Old log corn cribs inside big barn. Big barn was built around the cribs much later:









The shed to the right has the T engine in it:


----------



## rarefish383

A couple more, this is the shed with the deer in it:





And last, this Turtle that was crossing the road, It's not a box turtle, too flat. It's not a painted water turtle, too thick. Not a snapper. I did a search and think it's an American Wood Turtle. The thing was hauling butt and I would just keep up with it walking fast. It was hard to get a pick he was going so fast, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Hey Philbert, I love that limited edition wood handled fiskars! is it hickory?


Good eye Neil! Guys here were dissin' the Fiskars with it's composite, fiberglass, _guaranteed-for-life_ handle a while back, so I decided to see if a wood handle would make it better. _It does_!
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fiskars-x27-what-a-piece-of-plastic.269270/page-17 (starting around Post#330)

Similar strategy worked for me upgrading my grinder: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hf-chain-grinder-thread.268303/page-3 (Post #46) - that one almost got me banned. . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Jeez I survived 48 hours without AS!

Saw lots of family over the weekend and connected with some blood I had never met before (long story but I was adopted and only recently have found my biological father's family). Great times and I'm overfed and tired from all of the celebrations.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Good eye Neil! Guys here were dissin' the Fiskars with it's composite, fiberglass, _guaranteed-for-life_ handle a while back, so I decided to see if a wood handle would make it better. _It does_!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fiskars-x27-what-a-piece-of-plastic.269270/page-17 (starting around Post#330)
> 
> Similar strategy worked for me upgrading my grinder: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hf-chain-grinder-thread.268303/page-3 (Post #46) - that one almost got me banned. . . .
> 
> Philbert


Oh god the Fiskars battles used to be legendary around here. With good old CTyank leading the charge lmfao!


----------



## dancan

Neil , I hope you live a long life


----------



## svk

Still the best two interchanges ever on the Fiskars debate.


----------



## rarefish383

Blast from the past!


----------



## svk

Outside of the saw builders and their fan clubs sparring occasionally over in chainsaw this is a much calmer place then it was when I started out.


----------



## rarefish383

Steve, you and I joined just a few weeks apart, but I hung out with the Homelite guys for a couple years, then the milling guys, then here. Now I split my time here and milling with an occasional trip to chainsaws, Joe.


----------



## svk

Wow no kidding. 

We've seen some interesting characters come and go!


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> Neil , I hope you live a long life



Why thank you sir! and I hope you also have a long and prosperous time.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Neil , I hope you live a long life



I'm sure he will. And it will be more satisfying life if he gets a bigger saw .

My tip. Whatever saw you end up getting, make it a pro saw. Homeowner saws will do your head in sooner or later and you'll kick yourself for not getting a decent saw first up. Also, if you buy it new, you're not going to have to put up with the consequences of other people's mistreatment. The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm sure he will. And it will be more satisfying life if he gets a bigger saw .
> 
> My tip. Whatever saw you end up getting, make it a pro saw. Homeowner saws will do your head in sooner or later and you'll kick yourself for not getting a decent saw first up. Also, if you buy it new, you're not going to have to put up with the consequences of other people's mistreatment. The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten.


I learned this the hard way...I'll buy new from now on.


----------



## rarefish383

I always buy pro saws. But, my friend and I were at an equipment auction and there was a little 14" Homelite, looked like brand new in case with some extra stuff. He pulled the cord and said the compression felt good. I said you can't always tell just by pulling. Told him the first thing I do is check the gas. Why would some one put a brand new saw in a junk auction? Because it wasn't running, why? If they straight gassed it it would be ruined. I dumped the gas out and it was pure oil. They had filled the wrong tanks, gas in oil, oil in gas. Flushed it out, filled with fresh mix. Started right up, smoked like a freight train, but ran good. After a while it quit smoking. He gave it to his son. For $35, made a good little starter saw. I normally wouldn't even look at it. Now I might start looking for stuff like that to flip, to make a little extra cash, so I can buy more good saws. Oh what a tangled web we weave, when first we, start to hoard chainsaws! Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, I see an X-27, a Timber Jack, and some good running pro Stihls, and I feel right at home!

Neil, open your wallet and get a more modern 044/440. It is lighter, larger (displacement) & faster. Do it, and be done with it, you will never regret it. (They are also much easier for the "do it at home guy" to modify & improve performance).

So, my wife is complaining to a friend of mine the other day, "Why do I need 8 saws"!!! I just stood there and smiled, and later told him I'm up to 12! When she told me I could not buy any more, I got some for free for fixing other saws, what is she going to say??? Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## svk

Well Mike you also make money from those saws and they are one of the reasons for you being incredibly fit!


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> Still the best two interchanges ever on the Fiskars debate.
> 
> View attachment 586166
> View attachment 586167



What this demonstrates to me is don't lock horns with Philbert......He's far to smart and sophisticated for the average bear.


----------



## Philbert

(I will take the compliment, even if overstated!)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Steve, for years I've used the cutting & splitting as part of my "workout routine", which is why I used to do so much splitting by hand.

Oh, and tell Neil what you thought of my 044 (so that he knows the opinion is not just from the owner or from a Stihl guy).

I still do other things though, many overlook aerobic workouts. I biked 32 miles last night (a group of 4 guys), and did 44 miles the previous time out. The bike riding was later in the day after my friends return home from work, I split wood for a couple of hours earlier in the day (Black Birch & Pig Nut Hickory). Both are stingy as heck and often require the splitter to fully cycle. Trying to get everything I have already cut split by the end of June.


----------



## svk

Mike,

I'm hoping to swing down and see Bob next week. Maybe if you are around we could catch up as well. 

Steve


----------



## LondonNeil

LoL! Yes I can't fault what you guys say, an old saw that has potentially had a hard time or mistreated would be a waste of money and a huge frustration. However I have to temper that with a new MS440 would cost north of £800...let me see...fr jones are my closeby dealer and actually the cheapest in the uk by quite a margin normally..... checking their site they have 441c-m (with 18" bar and chain) at £743, down from rrp of £1062 It would take me 3 years of wood burning to recoup that and it would only get used for a tank or 2 a year.


----------



## Marshy

I've had some really good luck buying a few used saws from this site. Being across the pond might hamper the cost savings for you but it's worth a shot. It helps to know the guy you are buying from knows saws vs buying a yardsale saw. 

Well, I've been scrounging some some more ash lately. I got 8 cord of ash/soft maple I cut this past winter but I keep bringing home ash the county cut in the righ-of-way under the power lines. Just too tempting to pass it up. All 4-18" diameter stuff that's laying down and all limbed. The grass is growing tall now so it's getting harder to find it. I ended up scrounging a cord so far and have it stacked. 

I have some large projects lined up for this summer. I bought a Froling FHG boiler, a 820 gal storage tank and will be installing that shortly. I acquired a chainsaw mill and want to timber frame a wood shed. I started stock piling pine and poplar logs for that. I also have more firewood that needs stacking and splitting. LoL Happy summer everyone.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> LoL! Yes I can't fault what you guys say, an old saw that has potentially had a hard time or mistreated would be a waste of money and a huge frustration. However I have to temper that with a new MS440 would cost north of £800...let me see...fr jones are my closeby dealer and actually the cheapest in the uk by quite a margin normally..... checking their site they have 441c-m (with 18" bar and chain) at £743, down from rrp of £1062 It would take me 3 years of wood burning to recoup that and it would only get used for a tank or 2 a year.


Look for one that runs and is cheap enough to still be a fair price if you wind up having to put a piston and cylinder on it.


----------



## svk

How much does it cost to ship overseas these days?

A few years back I shipped 3 I/O boat propellers to the UK (roughly same size box and a little heavier than a saw) and it cost about 40 bucks.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> However I have to temper that with a new MS440 would cost north of £800.


Have you thought about going electric?
(Dylan did it in '65, and just won a Nobel prize . . . . )

Seriously, the 120V/15A electrics here have a lot of torque, and can cut through good sized stuff, although with lower chain speeds. Should work at least as well at 230V. Other nice thing about electric saws is that they don't care if you let them sit for long periods of time between use: no fuel to go bad, no carbs to rebuild, etc. Can store them in the house. Less expensive than gas or battery saws (seeing some in the £120 - £130 range on line).

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> LoL! Yes I can't fault what you guys say, an old saw that has potentially had a hard time or mistreated would be a waste of money and a huge frustration. However I have to temper that with a new MS440 would cost north of £800...let me see...fr jones are my closeby dealer and actually the cheapest in the uk by quite a margin normally..... checking their site they have 441c-m (with 18" bar and chain) at £743, down from rrp of £1062 It would take me 3 years of wood burning to recoup that and it would only get used for a tank or 2 a year.



What would happen is that you would never use the MS180 again. The 441 is big enough to handle big stuff and still small enough to use on small stuff without tiring you out. Also, you might find your circumstances change after a while. When I got the 310 and my 7x4.5ft trailer I thought that would be all I needed - in other words, by the time I had cut enough to fill it I would have had enough for the day. Jeez I wish I had the bigger trailer, or one with cage sides to get several cubes in, since cutting that much with the bigger saws is pretty easy compared to with the 310. Carting wood back and forth 1.5 cubes at a time is a pain. Also what if your tree guy moves on or finds other people to dump wood on and you have to go and find your own? 

FWIW, to clarify what I said about new saws, certainly you can (emphasis on the word "can") do very well from 2nd hand saws if you get them from the right person. Reputable types around here would be a better option than picking one up from a yard sale. 

My preference for buying new stems from my experience buying cars. After the first 2nd hand car I bought became problematic and expensive to fix after one year - and continued to have other problems keep cropping up, I swore I wouldn't buy another used car. But then the right car at the right price came up and had quite low kms on it. Dammit, another lemon. We're in the process of divesting that and a new car is due to be delivered on 11th August. So I prefer to bite the bullet, buy new and take care with maintenance to make them last. 

Do yourself a favour, buy the new 441. When you fire that baby up it'll stick some lead back in your pencil. Then you'll understand.


----------



## dancan

Pfft , happy here with my 241


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Pfft , happy here with my 241



Yeah, but they've got oak over there in England...


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, but they've got oak over there in England...


About 16" buried in oak would be about the 241's limit, me thinks. Can bury approx 16" in dry tea tree with mine. That's an 18" bar buried to the dawgs. Some dry gums make that difficult. Chip clearance seems to be the main issue.


----------



## LondonNeil

I did look at shipping a while ago, when i was lusting after an isocore maul before i got my stihl monster cheap (ebay win, £35 when rrp is £85) at the time i couldn't find a way to ship a maul for a sensible price, so i doubt it would be worth it for a saw.
I did briefly consider a stihl plug in, maybe i'll look harder if the 038avs doesn't come off, the risk of long periods of standing idle causing damage to a petrol saw is something i take seriously (I don't go as far as using Aspen alkylate fuel but do use premium pump fuel to try and avoid the ethanol that's in the standard at 10% minimum by law, I also use stabiliser, stihl green premium oil and only ever store the saw dry).

I'm hoping the 038 i bid on is a home owner firewooder or farmer, not a tree surgeon, and it definitely isn't from a forester given its location. not that a few ebay photos show much but the case looks clean and for me, most telling is the bar. The bar clealry isn't the first on the saw but its lost enough paint to show its not new, and telling i think is that its largely only lost paint from the 8 to 10" nearest the head, this saw hasn't spent a lot of tie with that bar buried in big wood, so i reckon its not worked hard that much. 2 days to go and we all no its the last 10 seconds where it all happens but i'm the only bidder so far. Part of that is its collection only. its a bit of drive for me to get, but i'd make a day of it and take my better half and little girl to the seaside and collect the saw on the way.
I'd check the saw over before parting with the cash, pull the starter and check compression feels ok (but then i've never pulled a bigger saw so that won't be easy to judge), examine the cord, check the bar for burs and excessive wear, check the chain brake, check the chain tensioner, fuel it and start it, does it start ok, idle ok, smoke too much, respond to the throttle? I'd try to remember to take a log and check it cuts ok and sounds ok in the cut and doesn't bog. if it seems ok then i'd bring it home, give it a bit of a clean then send it off to my brothers father in law who services and repairs mowers and garden equipment for a living, and get him to compression, pressure and vacuum test it. If it passes that then I'd start smiling, if it had a leak or poor compression then I'd have to decide, stihl parts, AM chinese parts, or just flog it again as 'spares or repair' but lets hope it doesn't come to that, and i need to win the auction first.



Marshy said:


> I've had some really good luck buying a few used saws from this site. Being across the pond might hamper the cost savings for you but it's worth a shot. It helps to know the guy you are buying from knows saws vs buying a yardsale saw.
> 
> Well, I've been scrounging some some more ash lately. I got 8 cord of ash/soft maple I cut this past winter but I keep bringing home ash the county cut in the righ-of-way under the power lines. Just too tempting to pass it up. All 4-18" diameter stuff that's laying down and all limbed. The grass is growing tall now so it's getting harder to find it. I ended up scrounging a cord so far and have it stacked.
> 
> I have some large projects lined up for this summer. I bought a Froling FHG boiler, a 820 gal storage tank and will be installing that shortly. I acquired a chainsaw mill and want to timber frame a wood shed. I started stock piling pine and poplar logs for that. I also have more firewood that needs stacking and splitting. LoL Happy summer everyone.



are you ditching the Blaze King King then? i thin I saw you on 'that other site' telling the Blaze King aficionados that you needed more.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Pfft , happy here with my 241


sawed some locust with mine today. sorry dancan. great saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy you're not from round here are you. I'm in deepest darkest 'burbs of london and London is...quite big and very sprawling. even if i could find a source of serious wood to cut, and got the training and certificates to allow me to fell it legally (yes really) I'd be driving probably 2 hours each way to get it, the saw, a truck, a large trailer....yep it would get expensive. No, if i lose my source I'd hunt another wood guy down or scrounging would be the odd garden tree for a neighbour, and although around here there are plenty of mature oaks, i wouldn't tackle one of those by a house. They need climbing, reducing, then the trunks are sliced up a foot at a time until its down to about 15" and can be dropped. I've done some rock climbing in my time, but won't wave a 'saw like a light saber while i sit in a harness dangling on a 10mm rope via a grigri or shunt. Nope, while your enthusiasm and encouragement is very welcoming, really it is, I'm not going to buy a new MS441 anytime soon!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy you're not from round here are you. I'm in deepest darkest 'burbs of london and London is...quite big and very sprawling. even if i could find a source of serious wood to cut, and got the training and certificates to allow me to fell it legally (yes really) I'd be driving probably 2 hours each way to get it, the saw, a truck, a large trailer....yep it would get expensive. No, if i lose my source I'd hunt another wood guy down or scrounging would be the odd garden tree for a neighbour, and although around here there are plenty of mature oaks, i wouldn't tackle one of those by a house. They need climbing, reducing, then the trunks are sliced up a foot at a time until its down to about 15" and can be dropped. I've done some rock climbing in my time, but won't wave a 'saw like a light saber while i sit in a harness dangling on a 10mm rope via a grigri or shunt. Nope, while your enthusiasm and encouragement is very welcoming, really it is, I'm not going to buy a new MS441 anytime soon!



I was just sayin'. I spent my first 22 years in Melbourne so I get the city situation - couldn't go back and live there now. I recognise that dropping trees in London and towing the big trailer around ain't happening. If your tree guy is happy to cut it up for you, I suppose you can get by as you are for now. Sooner or later though, the CAD always wins. 

My old man bought an 031AV new about 35 years ago (still has it) and used that for all those years to scrounge fallen limbs in parks, neighbour's yards bits and pieces etc. Took ages though and he could have done it in half the time if he had a bigger saw ...


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> How much does it cost to ship overseas these days?
> 
> A few years back I shipped 3 I/O boat propellers to the UK (roughly same size box and a little heavier than a saw) and it cost about 40 bucks.


A couple years ago I shipped a Homelite 7-29 to Australia. It's 129 CC's, the power head is 29 lbs, and it had a 52 inch bar with helper handle. Took two boxes and was $474, Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro

Well, I'm gonna mix it up a bit and suggest a MMWS 261 new edition. I've waited a few months before passing any sort of comment on the saw because I wanted to get plenty of hours with it. So, having done so, I'm coming out of the closet and confessing to it being a bloody rip-snorter of a saw. The veritable wolf in sheeps clothing. Light but as screaming angry as a cut cat.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy said everything I wanted to say!!!

So Neil, time to move to where you ride that bike!

Steve, keep me posted, but my Niece and her boys are in from TX through the 28th. The WE is out!


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Well, I'm gonna mix it up a bit and suggest a MMWS 261 new edition. I've waited a few months before passing any sort of comment on the saw because I wanted to get plenty of hours with it. So, having done so, I'm coming out of the closet and confessing to it being a bloody rip-snorter of a saw. The veritable wolf in sheeps clothing. Light but as screaming angry as a cut cat.



Great choice for a new saw. Enjoy!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Great choice for a new saw. Enjoy!


Thanks. It is so light and easy handling, I think it could replace my 241 pretty easily. It's so powerful (for a wee saw), I'm wondering if I need the 7900 anymore because there are only a few times left when I need it before reaching for the 395 anyway. At this rate, I'll be back to a 2-saw plan- the 261 and 395. That Randy dude has allot to answer for. He has made my rock solid 7900 feel like an inbetweener saw.


----------



## JustJeff

I got my hands on a 261 tonight and now I'm horny for one. It's a way better saw than I thought it would be. Had 20" bar buried in hardwood and pulled it pretty fair. And felt light in the hands.


----------



## JustJeff

Picked up two mounding loads from an arborist contact I made a few weeks ago. Wood already cut up and piled next to a laneway where I could back my truck right to it. I even had to channel dancan and get into the back seat with the last piece.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I'm actually thinking London Neil could be the most dedicated scrounger here. Would have to be some of the toughest scrounge conditions in the world.

Cowboy. I disagree on Neil's current little saw, I would say he will still use it on small stuff up to 10". So much nicer to use on small stuff. You need to get yourself a small saw to appreciate (when your cutting small stuff). I'd go down the Kiwibro route though.

KiwiBro... Man I'd love to own a MMS 261 v2. Did it the total cost end up less then buying new local?


----------



## cantoo

I buy used saws all the time and I very seldom even look them over much before buying. Quick look and cheap enough to clean up and resell as a non runner if it ends up being one and I usually bring them home. I also pass over a lot of saws, to me the price is the deciding factor, looks of the saw means very little. My son is a mechanic and can fix most things for the price of parts so not that big a risk to me. I keep saying I'm going to buy a new 441 or whatever and I never pull the trigger. I have about 20 saws and really have no need for another but I keep looking. Neil I would bet that a 260 is about all you will need. I use mine a lot even when cutting 22" ash. Takes a little longer but it's also a lot lighter especially if you are doing some walking.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro... Man I'd love to own a MMS 261 v2. Did it the total cost end up less then buying new local?


 Yea and worth every last cent. Not putting a dime into Stihl NZ's hands is a nice bonus too.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy. I disagree on Neil's current little saw, I would say he will still use it on small stuff up to 10".



I couldn't see Neil coping well with your 10 inch ironbark hard wood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro how about you sell your Dolmar to Neil then 

Cowboy I have cut 28" iron bark with my 009 with a 14" bar. It did it but hell it was painfully slow. Still better than a hand saw. The small saw is so much nicer to use on small stuff and big saw is so much nicer to use on big stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

Anyway, seeing as we don't yet have a resolution to @LondonNeil 's increasing CAD symptoms I figure I might as well post some scrounge pics. The Lady Farmer is off the farm in 19 days and has started making noises that sound like "Well, if I run out of wood, I can always raid your stash". Hmm. To protect Mt Cowboy, I'd better cut some more dry stuff to make sure she gets through the winter since she is likely to be renting locally for a while. 

First cab off the rank, this downed peppermint that I had had a minor go at last year. That was before I had the timberjack to get it out of the dirt. I used Limby to get through this one, which he did pretty smartly.




And then after a few minutes of Fiskaring, we had this. One hit splits, all of them. 




Then on the other side of this little clump was this small one. Might as well make it's acquaintance with the 460 workhorse, I figured. 




Didn't bother splitting these ones. 




About 5 metres away there were these two...







Which, after a bit of 460 action and Fiskaring, became this...




There was also another one of similar size that I seem to have failed to take pics of. Anyway, that was an hour or two on Tuesday arvo, about a tank and a half through the 460 and a bit under half through Limby. Maybe 2 cubes of dry peppermint all up. We have had a great run of clear weather, maximums reaching about 13 deg C and minimums cold enough to get frost. Great weather to cut in. It's clouding up a bit now though and we might get some rain in the next couple of days and some snow up higher. I'm going to go out tomorrow and do a few trips to ferry this stuff back to my place where it can sit until the Lady Farmer moves and then I'll drop it off there.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro how about you sell your Dolmar to Neil then
> 
> Cowboy I have cut 28" iron bark with my 009 with a 14" bar. It did it but hell it was painfully slow. Still better than a hand saw. The small saw is so much nicer to use on small stuff and big saw is so much nicer to use on big stuff.



You see, now you're just proving my point. Neil is an important and busy man who doesn't have time to muck about with tiny saws that are painfully slow. 

Your comment about @KiwiBro 's Dolmar has some merit. At least it wouldn't be a lemon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro how about you sell your Dolmar to Neil then
> 
> Cowboy I have cut 28" iron bark with my 009 with a 14" bar. It did it but hell it was painfully slow. Still better than a hand saw. The small saw is so much nicer to use on small stuff and big saw is so much nicer to use on big stuff.


Shipping might kill it, but if he's keen we might be able to work something out. Heck, either that or the 241 (never thought I'd ever contemplate selling either but the 261 has changed my mind). I think both will go up for sale once my head wins the battle with my addiction. Enabling justification will be something along the lines of it freeing up $ for another workshop tool - I need a new thicknesser and table saw and Leigh dovetail jig and dust extractor, and, and....
new tyres. Yeah, that's it...new tyres.


----------



## Jeffkrib

London Neil doesn't have to deal with Aussie hardwood the only Iron bark he gets is iron of the nail variety. 
Those smaller logs you cut cowboy would be ideal for a 261 or even 241. He'll if I didn't have a near new 550xp I'd be getting a ported 261 v2 myself...... new tyres.


----------



## Cowboy254

Everyone needs new tyres from time to time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> I'm actually thinking London Neil could be the most dedicated scrounger here. Would have to be some of the toughest scrounge conditions in the world.


So I don't need to hand my scroungers card in then, despite my ickle saw?



Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy. I disagree on Neil's current little saw, I would say he will still use it on small stuff up to 10". So much nicer to use on small stuff. You need to get yourself a small saw to appreciate (when your cutting small stuff). I'd go down the Kiwibro route though.


That would be my plan, ms180 is lovely and light so use that for upto about 8-9" hardwood, 10" softwood, then use a larger saw for the 12" upwards bits and the noodling of the nasties. 



Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro... Man I'd love to own a MMS 261 v2. Did it the total cost end up less then buying new local?



WTF is an MMWS or MMS? just as i thought i was starting to get my head around the stihl naming system (and husky and dolmar leave me very baffled still) I've considered a 024/240/241 or 260/261 briefly. I think either, no, I know either would be big enough for the occasional bigger bits I get. I've been concentrated on 034/036/038 on ebay as they seem no more or even cheaper, I think the larger saws aren't sought so much by the middle class wood burning masses that are growing at speed in the uk (100 000 stove installs a year apparently). As for KiwiBros dolmar, well that is an interesting thought! Dolmar/makita is not a big brand here but t does exist. My preference is stihl and second husky as those are THE 2 brands here and fr jones, my dealer just 3 miles away, does those 2. However dolmar might be more awkward to support but supportable I'm sure. If i don't get the stihl I could try and work out what a fair price over here would be for the saw although i suspect shipping would kill any deal.
Its amazing isn't it? We've 5 English speaking nations spanning about 18 hours of tie zones (err, NZ GMT+11? UK on British summer time GMT+1, to who's furthest west? any Californians at 8 hours behind?) all that and yet I'm getting loads of help and even suggested 'saw deals, incredible!


----------



## LondonNeil

Dolmar 7900, one of these? https://www.radmoretucker.co.uk/pro...rnxFwNIORtmWOvKwMHHGAfnB_1F3sD2gaAkB1EALw_wcB
so I'm guessing 7900 name comes from 79cc? Bit of a beast then.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> WTF is an MMWS or MMS?


'Master Mind Work Saw' - a saw that has been modified by member @Mastermind.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah thanks Philbert. That confused me though as Mastermind is Tennesse and I'd assumed Aotearoa (kiwibro) was NZ, google has told me different so it makes more sense now.


----------



## DSW

How's your wood supplier, LondonNeil?

Keep you in plenty of wood? Might be able to offset the big saw cost by selling a bit of wood.



Course, then you'll need 8 more saws, 3 splitters, two trucks and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## DSW

As an owner of plenty of big saws I still prefer small saws with small wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

DSW said:


> As an owner of plenty of big saws I still prefer small saws with small wood.



Absolutely agree, as per my pics above. 

I'll qualify my comments about smaller saws. If we had those softwood trees that are bristling with millions of tiny branches everywhere that have to be stripped off before bucking, I could be talked into a saw smaller than the 460 for that. Fortunately, those don't exist near me which is why my 50cc saw has sat unused for 7 years since I got the 460.


----------



## LondonNeil

see now I'd say 50cc was big-ish. wanna sell it?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sorry for the confusion.... missed the 'W' in MMWS!
Also love how we have scroungers from all over the world... As the old saying goes "the sun never sets on the AS firewood scroungers forum" ...... Except on trips to buy tyres!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Dolmar 7900, one of these? https://www.radmoretucker.co.uk/pro...rnxFwNIORtmWOvKwMHHGAfnB_1F3sD2gaAkB1EALw_wcB
> so I'm guessing 7900 name comes from 79cc? Bit of a beast then.


I guess you could call it a "Bitty Baby Beast". I only collect saws over 90CC. Although I was in Southern States, a farm and feed store, for Neil. They are also a Stihl dealer, and I bought an MS 170 on sale for $159. It's soooo cute. I don't let it sit next to the 660, I'm afraid it might roll over and squish the poor little thing, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

yeah yeah, you Americans and your 'Bigger is better' attitude.....pffft.


----------



## Erik B

My youngest son got me a couple of t-shirts to wear while out scrounging. He does have a sense of hunor.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> yeah yeah, you Americans and your 'Bigger is better' attitude.....pffft.


Don't judge until you've had a "Baconator"!
Lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Ah thanks Philbert. That confused me though as Mastermind is Tennesse and I'd assumed Aotearoa (kiwibro) was NZ, google has told me different so it makes more sense now.


Yeah, Randy - Mastermind - did the work and sent it down. The saw positively snarls at wood. The 7900 may be larger than you anticipated but it's one of if not the lightest saws in that class. There's a chart of actual test data in this thread ( http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-test-data.311035/#post-6284485 ) and you'll see the 7900 stands out in the power to weight category. I've been known to limb all day with the 7900 when the need arises. And I'm not fit. Otherwise, the 241 should be up for sale soon. It's a lovely saw - light and powerful for its weight. 16-18" bar is about its limit though, which may or may not work for you. Either way, shipping from NZ will kill the deal. The last saws I sent overseas were big old collectors saws and it was not a cheap exercise.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love my lil 50cc for limbing, but LOVE the real saw for bucking. London, if it's as bad as you say over in the city across the pond......I commend you for even owning a gas saw! Run her til that stamped steel connecting rod snaps then get a 241, my pops loves his.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If its too big for the 445 I stop playin around and start the 576


----------



## Marshy

LondonNeil said:


> ...
> are you ditching the Blaze King King then? i thin I saw you on 'that other site' telling the Blaze King aficionados that you needed more.


I am selling the BK and getting a Froling boiler. Can't wait!


----------



## Marshy

LondonNeil said:


> see now I'd say 50cc was big-ish. wanna sell it?


LOL
I don't own a saw less than 60cc's! Although, I have considered getting a smaller saw. I would get either a 342xp or a 262. The 262 is also a 60cc saw but they are extremely light.


----------



## cantoo

Spent some time on the splitter tonight. About 2 1/2 hrs. My helper showed up in time for pictures.


----------



## svk

I could do without my multitude of 30-45 cc saws but I'd have a tough time giving up my 550. It's just so much more nimble than any 60 cc saw for limbing plus in ported form will run with any stock saw under 70 cc.


----------



## MustangMike

Marshy said:


> The 262 is also a 60cc saw but they are extremely light.



Where did that info come from? Last I knew they were 13.2 lbs, which is not on the light side for 60 cc saws. FYI, I believe the new 362 (Ver II) is under 12.5 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy254

The Lady Farmer has asked me to ferry the wood I have cut in the last week out to my place while she sorts out what she is doing in the next couple of weeks. She doesn't want to leave any cut wood on the farm for her ex. I only had time to nick out to the farm for one load this arvo after work before it got dark. I'll hopefully get the rest over the weekend.




I just chucked it out on the grass and subtracted my wood storage fee:




I love these peppermint bits. Roughly 3.5-6 inch diameter bits. Bone dry having been dead standing for several years in the upper part of the tree. No need to split, just chuck straight in the fire. Virtually no ash and great coals. Close to locust BTUs. And, ahem, faster to cut with a 460 than .... ah no need to go there.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Where did that info come from? Last I knew they were 13.2 lbs, which is not on the light side for 60 cc saws. FYI, I believe the new 362 (Ver II) is under 12.5 lbs.


For the record, i prefer 40:1 with Shell peanut oil, and canola bar oil.

In before the lock


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> The Lady Farmer has asked me to ferry the wood I have cut in the last week out to my place while she sorts out what she is doing in the next couple of weeks. She doesn't want to leave any cut wood on the farm for her ex. I only had time to nick out to the farm for one load this arvo after work before it got dark. I'll hopefully get the rest over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 586508
> 
> 
> I just chucked it out on the grass and subtracted my wood storage fee:
> 
> View attachment 586509
> 
> 
> I love these peppermint bits. Roughly 3.5-6 inch diameter bits. Bone dry having been dead standing for several years in the upper part of the tree. No need to split, just chuck straight in the fire. Virtually no ash and great coals. Close to locust BTUs. And, ahem, faster to cut with a 460 than .... ah no need to go there.


You want no firewood custody battles. It can get ugly.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> You want no firewood custody battles. It can get ugly.



I hear you. That's why we haven't invited her around lately to see the size of the pile I have cut from her farm. Not only the pile, but there's more dropped off elsewhere on my property. What she doesn't know etc etc.




There is now a reasonable chance that she will take up a lease on a farm very close to her current farm. If that turns out ok, then I could cut wood for her there, and the wood that has already come home with me can bypass the wood shed and go straight into the fire. As we go through burning season I'll be able to move wood from Mt Cowboy into the shed to make the pile look less conspicuous too.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Im surprised that peaks not snow capped yet. Are you planing on building a ski resort
How many years ahead now, you may be able to go into retirement and sell all your saws.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Im surprised that peaks not snow capped yet. Are you planing on building a ski resort
> How many years ahead now, you may be able to go into retirement and sell all your saws.



We do get snow here most years, mostly for show and not enough to ski. It would be pretty cool to ski down your own woodpile though I'm not so sure about the sudden stop at the bottom. I'm 4 years ahead now and I hope to live past 45 so not quite time to sell the saws.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Good to see your planning on being around for a while


----------



## rarefish383

Marshy said:


> LOL
> I don't own a saw less than 60cc's! Although, I have considered getting a smaller saw. I would get either a 342xp or a 262. The 262 is also a 60cc saw but they are extremely light.


That's how I was for years. When I worked for my Dad I used a Homelite 1050 with a 24" bar for limbing on the ground. If you set a little saw down some knuckle head would grab it, stick it in the ground, and then put it back. People would walk in big circles around the 1050. It would drive you crazy, you would come out of the tree and set your climbing saw down, go up the next tree, and it would be dull, and nobody would say a word. Now I got that little MS170 and it's fun zipping up twigs, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Neal, I might have a running Homelite XL 700 (77cc's) or an XL 923 (82 cc's) I could donate if you pick up the shipping. I have one XL 924 with a 30" bar and it pulls it well, but that's a keeper. I have to check the shed. I keep saying I'm going to sell off the old saws and then one of my old Pro friends will come by with a pile of old Homelites they cleaned out of their shop, Joe.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> I went out to the Lady Farm the other day as she is still there and was down to her last two bits of firewood. So I took Limby and the workhorse out for a gallop. There was an area near where I've been cutting recently where there were a number of dead peppermints. I had been saving these for Lady Farmer wood. There were plenty of likely candidates.
> 
> View attachment 585401
> 
> 
> Also, being a drier spot, there's fewer termites eating half your wood.
> 
> View attachment 585402
> 
> 
> They generally prefer cooler, shadier spots and can get quite large but these ones are on a north facing slope and cop the full sun. This one was the largest one at about 18 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 585403
> 
> 
> There are plenty to work through and any leftovers can always come home with me.
> 
> View attachment 585404


Peppermint?


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> hottest day of the year so far and south london hit 30C (86F). While my OH and little girl had a nap I did the 'mad dogs and Englishmen' thing and swung the fiskars and stihl maul for 2 hours in the heat of the day. The fir and silver birch was easy, the ash continues to be a battle, although I broke up a fair bit I alo tossed more into the 'noodle further/completely to stove size' pile.


I have an axe, maul and small electric splitter that works great. I've had it for ten years and it's split at least 40 cords and going strong.
Ever think of one for tougher-than-hand splits?
Got mine half price for $249 CAD


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Where did that info come from? Last I knew they were 13.2 lbs, which is not on the light side for 60 cc saws. FYI, I believe the new 362 (Ver II) is under 12.5 lbs.


Probably an illusion due to the superior balance and handling characteristics of the Husky thanks to that outboard clutch. 

Sorry I had to say it.


----------



## MustangMike

You mean the saws that are easier to hold level for limp wristed folk???


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> You mean the saws that are easier to hold level for limp wristed folk???


----------



## svk

Oof!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Neal, I might have a running Homelite XL 700 (77cc's) or an XL 923 (82 cc's) I could donate if you pick up the shipping. I have one XL 924 with a 30" bar and it pulls it well, but that's a keeper. I have to check the shed. I keep saying I'm going to sell off the old saws and then one of my old Pro friends will come by with a pile of old Homelites they cleaned out of their shop, Joe.



wow that is exceptionally generous of you joe! let's wait a moment though, 32 minutes to go and I'm still the only bidder on the 038AVS


----------



## Cowboy254

Marine5068 said:


> Peppermint?



Yep, narrow and broad leaved peppermint - e. radiata and e. dives. The leaves smell like peppermint when crushed and the wood smoke is quite pleasant too. Pops and crackles a bit so it's better in the combustion heater than the open fire. 

Pros: Easy to cut and very easy to split, very nice coals and low ash. Common around here. 
Cons: Termite prone, there are denser eucalypts around like red gum, several box species and ironbark. 

Still, it is my favourite of the common species in my immediate area and for time invested in cutting and splitting it is a great compromise. 



LondonNeil said:


> wow that is exceptionally generous of you joe! let's wait a moment though, 32 minutes to go and I'm still the only bidder on the 038AVS



Wow, can you feel the tension! Will he get it or won't he?


----------



## 95custmz

Well, Did your bid win the 038?


----------



## Cowboy254

C'mon man, you can't keep us waiting like this!


----------



## svk

Drove from Erie PA to Albany NY today. 

The amount of dead ash especially from Buffalo to Rochester is really sad. Many Elm were freshly dead or dying as well so I'm wondering if DED is making a comeback?


----------



## LondonNeil

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stihl-038...gfKvsa7KkCJCUFIvAdkDg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hopefully it is in full working order as described. So long as I don't pick up something wrong with it on collection, then I'll put up a thread in the chainsaw forum in due course, with a link of course.

yay!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stihl-038-super-chainsaw-with-spare-sthil-chain-/132229584473?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5OCLb8gfKvsa7KkCJCUFIvAdkDg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully it is in full working order as described. So long as I don't pick up something wrong with it on collection, then I'll put up a thread in the chainsaw forum in due course, with a link of course.
> 
> yay!


Excellent news. You're a real man now .




LondonNeil said:


> That would be my plan, ms180 is lovely and light so use that for upto about 8-9" hardwood, 10" softwood, then use a larger saw for the 12" upwards bits and the noodling of the nasties.



Once you get your mitts on the 038 there is no way you will use the MS180 on up to 9 inch hardwood or anywhere near it. You're going to love the 038 "long time".


----------



## LondonNeil

Maybe, but I still like SOME of my neighbours so will use the quieter saw....or is lots of noise for less time better?


----------



## rarefish383

I can't hear it from my house, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

That's probably a nicer saw than the XL 700. It runs but, I think the piston looked scored, that's why I set it aside. It looks almost new. The guy I got it from said he had been running it on ether, I was going to clean up the cylinder and put new rings in it and never made it happen, Joe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Well done London Neil, those 038's are one of the ultimate firewood saws heaps of torque broad base (won't roll over when you set it down) plenty of spare parts.
I live in a built up suburban area too probebly not as dense as your area and I've run my Dolmar 7900 plenty of times and its bloody loud. If worried about the neighbors just take a sickie and do all your big cutting on a week day when their all at work.


----------



## LondonNeil

good plan.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stihl-038-super-chainsaw-with-spare-sthil-chain-/132229584473?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5OCLb8gfKvsa7KkCJCUFIvAdkDg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully it is in full working order as described. So long as I don't pick up something wrong with it on collection, then I'll put up a thread in the chainsaw forum in due course, with a link of course.
> 
> yay!


 good deal Neil. or as the button says.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Drove from Erie PA to Albany NY today.
> 
> The amount of dead ash especially from Buffalo to Rochester is really sad. Many Elm were freshly dead or dying as well so I'm wondering if DED is making a comeback?


Tons here. Anybody need some ash?


----------



## MustangMike

I just hope they all don't die up in the Catskills, about 30-40 percent of my trees are Ash (ditto Black Cherry), but the wind seems to be taking them down as fast as they grow the last 20 years!


----------



## svk

Well I know it's bad down by Bob (spike)'s shop and it's bad up to Rochester. Still only affecting a few trees up by Albany.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/stihl-038-super-chainsaw-with-spare-sthil-chain-/132229584473?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5OCLb8gfKvsa7KkCJCUFIvAdkDg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully it is in full working order as described. So long as I don't pick up something wrong with it on collection, then I'll put up a thread in the chainsaw forum in due course, with a link of course.
> 
> yay!


I don't know what your experience with saws is, but when you get your hands on that 038 super, the inside of your visor will be covered in spit from you giggling! You won't have to worry about aggravating the neighbors either because you'll be done cutting all your wood in an hour. 2 and a half times the horsepower at least from that little saw!


----------



## MustangMike

But, this is what he did not get, my unported MS440 Noodling Red Oak (it really runs like a larger saw)!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Well I know it's bad down by Bob (spike)'s shop and it's bad up to Rochester. Still only affecting a few trees up by Albany.


I only have one Ash in my yard and it looks healthy. I was working on my Dog Doctors farm the other day and "ALL" of her Ash are goners. She might be 15 miles away. The EAB is in MD, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> But, this is what he did not get, my unported MS440 Noodling Red Oak (it really runs like a larger saw)!



Standing that round up looks like a feat in itself!


----------



## JustJeff

Wife tried to scrounge up a deer this morning but it got away. I took my frustrations out on the split pile. On the upside, I picked up the beginnings of a scrounging trailer today. Old camper frame that some barnyard savage has brutalized but I'll make something out of it. Too dark for pics.


----------



## cantoo

Did some splitting and stacking today. Darn dog chased a chipmuck and ran under my car trailer. 2 stitches and a nice Vet bill.


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> Did some splitting and stacking today. Darn dog chased a chipmuck and ran under my car trailer. 2 stitches and a nice Vet bill.
> View attachment 586986
> View attachment 586987
> View attachment 586988
> View attachment 586989
> View attachment 586990



Silly dawg. Vets charge more than bulls in my experience. How much to do fit in those crates? 

I trooped out to the Lady Farm today. Now that she is going to lease a place just down the road, I don't need to ferry wood to my place, we can just move it down the road when the time comes. The load I took home on Friday is still here, I 'forgot' to take it back today. What I did do was pick up some of the wood I had cut previously and carted it down to the Lady Shed. Amazing how quick it is to pick up a load when you don't have to cut it first. Nice clean peppermint.




After unloading that I moved on to look at a dead standing peppermint nearby. There are a few more behind it that might get some attention too. 




Shortly after...




Most of the peppermints I have been cutting recently have been termite free, but termites like this stuff as much as I do and unfortunately, they had found this one. 




I don't mind them taking a bite here and there, but when they eat half of it...bastards. Anyway, let it not be said that I don't heed good advice. I am coming around to the idea of using smaller saws on smaller wood. Here is my small saw that I used on small wood. 




And here it is again! The little 460 was perfect for this small stuff. Glad I didn't use the big saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Inside that dead peppermint I dropped, I found this little guy. He was asleep and not that thrilled about being woken up from his hibernation. I found a hollow log he could go back to sleep in. 




I took the load of partly ratty termite addled peppermint down and chucked it in the Lady Shed. It looks a bit better when stacked. She was off in town at some children's trampoline birthday party so I had the run of the joint. 




Hopefully, that will see her through the next two weeks, even the way she burns it, which seems to be as fast as possible. 

After doing all this, there was my fee to be charged, of course. 




About half a cube. Not so many termites in that trailer though.


----------



## JustJeff

Pics of the future scrounge wagon. Old camper frame that some jagoff cut right behind the axles. No problem for a guy who can weld! Also it's 13' long so the dilemma is, cut it to 12 or cut a foot off 14' boards....hmmm 
One of these is not like the other! I have a set of 4 that match and aren't weather cracked.
I intended to split this morning and even woke up the laziest son to work the stew out of him for a life lesson. Much to his delight, a thunderstorm blew in. So I'm out in the garage servicing the saws I used last. This end off a broken snow brush is a great tool for cleaning filters in the field and the paint brush gets in the tight spots under the covers. Both are kept in my saw box along with a few tools, spare chains, files, wedges, earplugs and gloves......


----------



## Jeffkrib

Did a bit of scrounging yesterday at my mate property on the rural outskirts of Sydney. The ground was a bit wet so I couldn't get over to the good part of the property where the Iron bark is. So had to settle for dead dry Sydney Grey gum, not sure how good it is but its not nearly as dense as Iron bark. This stuff will be burn in two seasons from now.


----------



## Jeffkrib

This size wood is actually good as no splitting required. There were a few big bits which required the Dolmar.
I go through 4 loads like this in a season.


----------



## JustJeff

This section of fence (16' between big posts) was stacked with ash rounds this morning. After the thunderstorms blew through, we managed to work through it all
This was some of the oldest wood I have, before I started stacking on skids, so the bottom row was pretty heavy. 
The "done been split" pile is a growing!
Got to work with my youngest son, 16, and he is a good but reluctant worker. Lol. I'd rather be fishing I told him, but if he wants his own bedroom, we gotta do this first! Otherwise I can sell this house and we can head to the lake now. He thought we should split the wood. Lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

That's the problem, when they get to the age of being a capable worker they don't want to help.
My 4 year old is very willing, he always wants to help LOL.


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, I use lots of trailers like that to make my trailers. I cut them to the over all length I want and just weld in new axle hanger brackets where I want the axle to be. Easier than cutting the front and moving it all. I usually just make a complete new frame on top of the rec tube using 1/4"x 2x2" angle to the width I want too. First 2 pics are a 16' with beaver tail for the lawn mowers. 3rd one is a 20' used mostly for the steiner and sweeper or 3 mowers.


----------



## Logger nate

Scourged up some nice spruce couple weeks ago, didn't have a lot of time and it was close to the road 
Then last week found a real nice Idaho oak (well close as we have to oak, larch) blown down right in the road doesn't get any better than that
horse trailer was full so had to break in the "new" pickup...


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Did a bit of scrounging yesterday at my mate property on the rural outskirts of Sydney. The ground was a bit wet so I couldn't get over to the good part of the property where the Iron bark is. So had to settle for dead dry Sydney Grey gum, not sure how good it is but its not nearly as dense as Iron bark. This stuff will be burn in two seasons from now.
> View attachment 587188
> 
> 
> View attachment 587194
> 
> 
> View attachment 587197
> 
> 
> View attachment 587199
> 
> 
> View attachment 587200



Nice pics Jeff. Assuming there are no identification issues, grey gum (e. propinqua/ e. punctata) has an air dry density of 1080kg/m. Can't complain about that!


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Wood Nazi, I use lots of trailers like that to make my trailers. I cut them to the over all length I want and just weld in new axle hanger brackets where I want the axle to be. Easier than cutting the front and moving it all. I usually just make a complete new frame on top of the rec tube using 1/4"x 2x2" angle to the width I want too. First 2 pics are a 16' with beaver tail for the lawn mowers. 3rd one is a 20' used mostly for the steiner and sweeper or 3 mowers.
> View attachment 587247
> View attachment 587248
> View attachment 587249


You know it's a big trailer when you have to take an aerial photo! I've always wanted a utility trailer. As a welder, I've built trailers of all kinds from scratch, just never for myself. If I cut the rear spring bracket off and move it in front of the other wheel, I can just unbolt everything else and move the whole assembly ahead. This one I'm going to build (finish) at home with my old stick welder and a chop saw and see how cheap I can keep it. I may cheat and use the press brake at work to make fenders. My only dilemma is do I leave it at 13' or cut it to 12?


----------



## svk

Just about had to turn in my scrounger card yesterday. 

Was walking though a shopping area with my wife and daughter. In a very full roll off container behind a store there was not one, but two hand trucks aka two wheeled carts sitting in the pile. 

Since I'm 1500 miles from home, transportation would be tough.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> But, this is what he did not get, my unported MS440 Noodling Red Oak (it really runs like a larger saw)!




Good saw ya got there! That round is the size I was splitting last year. I was surprised that it split but it did. I have to call and see if they are selling more this year. A truck that held 4 cord of hardwood rounds was $200 plus $100 to deliver.



svk said:


> Just about had to turn in my scrounger card yesterday.
> 
> Was walking though a shopping area with my wife and daughter. In a very full roll off container behind a store there was not one, but two hand trucks aka two wheeled carts sitting in the pile.
> 
> Since I'm 1500 miles from home, transportation would be tough.



I hat when I am away and see good free stuff I have to leave. Good size pile of oak last weekend but we were 1.5 hours from home.

fired up the log splitter yesterday, it sat all winter but fired up first pull ! I guess the gasoline enzyme stuff does work. My splitter has a drip leak from the filter when running. Not worth draining a 10 gallon tank. I am wondering if I could patch it with some thing if I cleaned it up 1st. 
gypsy moth caterpillars are a plague around here. Lots of trees are stripped clean, took a few pictures of some in our yard. This is the 2nd year of this so lots of trees may be dead next year. Good for scrounging but bad news overall. I had to wash my truck for the 1st time ever, the poop and chewed leaves were thick and the wipers could not clear it up even after a hard rain. I almost fell in the driveway because I was rolling on the poop.


----------



## nomad_archer

Took the family out in the new to me camper this weekend. The scrounged firewood from the backyard piles made a nice camp fire.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Standing that round up looks like a feat in itself!



I did have someone there to help a bit, but mostly was the work of a long piece of Hard Maple I cut to use as a lever. You learn to do these things when you don't have heavy equipment. Can't let stuff stop you!


----------



## Erik B

@nomad_archer Where's the campfire


----------



## nomad_archer

Erik B said:


> @nomad_archer Where's the campfire



It was behind me. The firewood is in the blue bin under the bunk end on the right.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Back in the day, Stihl Dealers were discouraged from selling Pro Level saws to individuals who were not Pros. They were considered too dangerous, and there were litigation concerns.
> 
> Homeowners were to be guided toward the more mild mannered saws!
> 
> Unintended kickback from a powerful saw was a major concern.



I had a dealer refuse to sell me an MS192T "That's professional use only". No good explaining the difference between homeowner and professional GRADE saws. Something wrong with his reasoning as he was plenty happy to sell me an MS361.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, I get all that. But...
> 
> You know, I was at the footy last week with a mate of mine and we had a coupla beers. It was a good game, 70,000 people in attendance, and in the end my team won in a thriller. After the second beer, he said to me, "You know, that second beer went down better than the first" And I said, "Yeah, you're right! So it stands to reason....." . I can't actually remember the end of the game, but those extra beers definitely went down better as they went.
> 
> Let's be honest. You have a tiny saw. Sure, it's a Stihl which makes it awesome. But still tiny. You need a bigger saw. It stands to reason.
> 
> I started out with a 50 odd cc saw - the landowner MS310 Farmboss. Started off liking it, but liked it less over time. It was ok, not great. Didn't necessarily want to start. Couldn't pull a 20 inch bar happily in aussie hardwood. Air filter was stupid. Anti-vibe next to non-existent. Eventually I told Cowgirl I was going to buy some new tyres for the Subaru and went and bought the 460 workhorse as well.



My first new saw was the MS310 with 20 and 24" bars. Worked a lot of softwood up to 30" inches. Then ran into a clearcut job of a grove with a coupld 4' DBH. MS361 came home with me. That was in the first years of production. THe MS361 with up to 28" bar and the MS310 made a really good team. Then I somehow found an MS441 CM in the trunk of my car after a trip to the dealer 2 years ago. 441 with 32" bar just laughs at that big softwood. 361 is pretty much a spectator any more with the 310 16 or 20" bar and the 441 with 25'-32" bars as the main saw. 

Also have the MS193T (after my MS192T took a wald one night).

Yes, one should have at least two saws, 1 on the smaller side and one bigger one.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Scrounged a free fridge for my garage. Well more like an unexpected trade I did some work for a buddy to get his old poulan 2150 running and since he knew I could use a fridge he gave it to me when I dropped off the saw.








Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

That's a mighty fine looking fridge you have there sir , oh what's that over there , oak ?




Burp **********


----------



## 95custmz

Did the fridge come with the Pabst Blue Ribbon?


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> My first new saw was the MS310 with 20 and 24" bars.


 Excluding a wild thing that died an entirely unnatural death just prior, that's how I started out too. Can't bring myself to part with the 310 now. Next came the 7900 and the two saw plan was realised. Then a few tiny saws came and went but a 241 stuck around. I tripped and fell into a 395 sale, then was lured to slightly racier part of town chasing an edgy 261. Now, I think the new 2 saw plan will settle down to the 261 and 395. With old-faithful (310) there to lean on when/if one of the other two break my heart.


----------



## Toy4xchris

95custmz said:


> Did the fridge come with the Pabst Blue Ribbon?


I wish but another co-worker/buddy found out I fixed the other saw and offered me a case of beer of my choice to get his Stihl running for him.

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Toy4xchris said:


> I wish but another co-worker/buddy found out I fixed the other saw and offered me a case of beer of my choice to get his Stihl running for him.
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


Word of drinking orifice advertising is always the best.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Word of drinking orifice advertising is always the best.



Stands to reason.


----------



## svk

Drove from Vermont to Cape Cod today. Much of central and southeastern Mass is defoliated due to army worms. They even hit the evergreens, which I've never seen before!

Scrounged up a lobstah roll and some clams tonight.

Pics not working, I'll post them another time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I keep reading of these bug infestations over your way, I'm assuming this is caused by global warming / climate change, allowing the bugs to get out of control?


----------



## cantoo

Wood Nazi, nothing wrong with making this one a 12' then the next one can be 16'. Last count I had over 20 trailers, about 7 we use often. My wife hauls a trailer at least 3 days a week pulling mowers. No hitch on the minivan or I would buy even more trailers. Daughter even has one of my trailers in Ottawa.
I was in the 2nd floor of my barn for that picture. A few minutes before that I might have been throwing raccoon crap at my wife from up there. No pictures of that and I likely made my own supper that night.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> I keep reading of these bug infestations over your way, I'm assuming this is caused by global warming / climate change, allowing the bugs to get out of control?



They have always come and gone in 7 year cycles, some are just worse than others.

It is why the Timber Co sold the land I purchased upstate NY in 1985, and they have only been real bad up there once since then.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> They have always come and gone in 7 year cycles, some are just worse than others.
> 
> It is why the Timber Co sold the land I purchased upstate NY in 1985, and they have only been real bad up there once since then.



We have cicadas - green, about 2.5-3 inches long - that have a 7 year life cycle. And when that one summer in seven comes around you can hardly hear yourself think if you go outside. Oh the screechening!


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> But, this is what he did not get, my unported MS440 Noodling Red Oak (it really runs like a larger saw)!




I did a bit of minor mod on my 441CM just for noodling. 20" bar, skip tooth, bar cover off an old saw without a chain guard. That missing chain guard cuts _*way *_down on noodle jams.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> We have cicadas - green, about 2.5-3 inches long - that have a 7 year life cycle. And when that one summer in seven comes around you can hardly hear yourself think if you go outside. Oh the screechening!


We have plenty of those also


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> We have plenty of those also



Do yours have half inch teeth?


----------



## MustangMike

We used to have Drop Bears here too, but Sasquatch ate them all!!!


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> I keep reading of these bug infestations over your way, I'm assuming this is caused by global warming / climate change, allowing the bugs to get out of control?


As mike said they go in multi year cycles. 

We used to get army works bad in Minnesota. Then they introduced the "friendly fly" which looked like an overgrown, hairy house fly. They were slow and dumb but wouldn't bite people as they populate by laying their eggs in army work cocoons. Our last major infestation was in 2000 and the flies were amazingly thick in 2001 and 2002. We've should have had two more major bursts since then and I've only seen a couple dozen worms total. Must not have introduced the flies out east I guess.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We used to have Drop Bears here too, but Sasquatch ate them all!!!


Lol and the legendary black beaver that preys on unsuspecting campers. Often drags them tent and all into the lake at night. Lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Lol and the legendary black beaver that preys on unsuspecting campers. Often drags them tent and all into the lake at night. Lol.



The wet side of Washington state, particularly the Olympic peninsula is home to the tree octopus.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Do yours have half inch teeth?


No. They are just big dumb loud green houseflies.


----------



## LondonNeil

*MoooHahahahaa!

MOoooHahahaaAA!!!

MOOOHAHAAHAAAAAAA!!!!!! 

Big saw in the house! * 

Well, I think I'd be   but its absolutely falling down here so rain stops play and as yet its untested. If I can get my new phone set up I'll get some pictures but to me it looks good. It sputtered first pull, started then stalled second pull, then started third pull. instant response to throttle, both accel and decel, chain brake works and by this time I was grinning stupidly and forgot to test the chain oiler, hey ho. fitted chain was absurdly tight, I've slackened it but haven't have the clutch cover off yet. Given how tight the chain was I wander if the sprocket will be a bit worn, I'll see. bar looks fine (so I suspect the oiler works). Fitted chain was sharp and is no more than maybe 1/3 worn, spare chain looks brand new. Both seem to me, to my untrained eye, to be full-chisel/square file (these two are the same thing aren't they?) I'll have a closer look in the light tomorrow and compare to my ms180s semi chisel/round file (again those are the same?). Seeing as my brother's FIL kindly resharpens my chains on his grinder, the 038s' chains will be round file in the future, whatever they are now. Chains are stihl branded. plastics and case looks excellent but I might try and tidy it up. the plastics are slightly faded but since they are intact I won't change them. I have a tiny bit of a car detailing hobby so I have a few lotions and potions that are good at reviving faded plastics, they will get some auto finesse dressle or autoglym vinyl and rubber care, with time and repeated application I hope to get that stihl shiny orange back. the metal body actuakly has a lot of paint on it for a an old saw, but i still might show it the love and repaint it. Its Magnesium isn't it? so itl'll need a coat of special metal primer, and i'll have to decide if i hunt out some stihl 'magnolia' or just go with eggsshell or gloss white.

more once I've had a chance to clean and inspect it more, and most importantly a chance to try it! Oh yes, I must remember to dump the fuel out, I'm sure its fine but just in case....I'll dump it ut and shove it in the mower, put fresh 50:1 in the saw.


----------



## MustangMike

They used the flies in NY, I think it has helped.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> *Big saw in the house! *


Congrats on the new arrival!

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

Well that does it LondonNeil now that you've made the investment to a decent big saw you'll have to live a long life to use it.


----------



## Picaso

well guys I got a message from a coworker who is a biologist among other things to tell me that his neighbor had an oak tree down and was I interested. I have a hard time passing up oak, especially when it's not far from the house. I said yes.

A frustrating week of trying to get the neighbor's contact info passed. Throughout the week my biologist coworker kept texting me about how big this tree was. "it's huge" "are you sure you can do this?" "it's probably 36"" etc. I explained to him that I run into trees in that range and larger in my chainsaw milling often, so I fairly knew what I was getting into. Those texts somehow never seemed to reach their destination?

So lightening finally struck and the tree owner was home, the coworker was there, and I was returning from a nice meal with my wife and kids. I was driving so they had no choice but to tag along while I checked this tree out. "just a few minutes right?" my wife said. "ooh yeah just a few minutes" hah .. 

I show up and a small group of guys are standing around this tree. They had all been cutting and stacking their own piles of oak firewood from this trees limbs. 6'+ high stacks of 16" long limbwood piled around the place. It was a good stick no doubt. Probably 20' long with most being straight and no limbs and maybe 32"-34" in diameter. The homeowner approaches me - he's mannerly and seemed like a good guy. "That's a decent sized maple tree you've got there.. soft maple" I said to him. He takes a step back, like I was speaking a foreign language he'd never heard of. He looks at my coworker, who purchases and uses new hardwood tree plantings in his design work, (and who obviously had told him it was an oak to begin with) and gives him the wtf. Coworker steps in and says "uhhh Im pretty sure that's an oak tree. you can tell by the bark" I stop and move down to the end grain and there is a large split there. "Well, Id bet you ... yeah Id bet you anything you wanted that it wasnt an oak tree" (uh oh crickets crickets...) "take a look at this" "those are medullary rays. In oak they are wide ribbons, which gives quartersawn oak its appearance. These are very small and distinctive in fine grained woods like maple and cherry and also there are no obvious early wood to late wood transitions" "besides that, you can smell it is maple, but without a leaf it isn't easy to say which soft maple it is- likely silver or red" (uh oh .. crickets crickets...)

At the news it wasnt the county's prized oak anymore the group of guys quit and the owner started realizing he wasn't going to be seeing this big stick of wood going anywhere from his yard anytime soon. I told him "part of it is curly, but I don't know how much and I don't know how to determine that in a non-destructive way. " I use no mechanical equipment to move logs I use so I would have to slab it up for him and see what it had inside. Hmm yard tree.... Hmm dog chain hanging out the side.. Hmm some kind of heavy gauge wire peeking out about 4' up the bole.. hmm $100 chain? no thanks. Of course he was not looking to pay anything.. he must've been fed a line about his tree being a highly valuable firewood tree. 

Meanwhile it hits me that I have been screwing around with this "oak" tree for much longer than expected and turn to leave and see my wife has gone and driven off and left me. I didn't blame her. I laughed. The things people experience in life while scrounging wood. 

While walking away from the yard the owner said it was nice to meet me, and that he'd be gone out of town for a week or two and if I was going to take any wood, if I wouldn't mind cutting the rest of the tree up instead into firewood sized chunks for when he got home. 

Yeah, I'll get right on that.

I know this story dragged on awhile, but if anyone out there can feel my pain on that it's you guys. 

Thanks to all for your shared knowledge and experiences. Keep 'em comin.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> No. They are just big dumb loud green houseflies.



Yeah, ours too.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> We have plenty of those also


We were on a big camp out with the Boy Scouts when one of the big hatches happened. The older scouts were daring each other to eat one. Several did. Then one of the senior scouts was on the verge of trying one. Another scout bet him a dollar. He still kept dancing around, but not eating it. Then a new scout, about 11 years old, looked up from his book and said real calmly, " that ought to be worth $10". So the senior scout popped it in his mouth, chewed it up, looked like he was gonna die, and swallowed. He stuck his hand out and asked for his $10. The young kid looked up real calm again and said "I didn't say I'd give you ten, I just said it should be worth ten." The little kid took off running and the big kid chasing, about 20 other scouts and leaders were laying on the ground laughing. Every one took the side of the little kid, and told the big kid to pay attention to what people say, not what you want to hear, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

But when they first come out they are black and yellow....unless thats some sort of different breed


----------



## farmer steve

Picaso said:


> well guys I got a message from a coworker who is a biologist among other things to tell me that his neighbor had an oak tree down and was I interested. I have a hard time passing up oak, especially when it's not far from the house. I said yes.
> 
> A frustrating week of trying to get the neighbor's contact info passed. Throughout the week my biologist coworker kept texting me about how big this tree was. "it's huge" "are you sure you can do this?" "it's probably 36"" etc. I explained to him that I run into trees in that range and larger in my chainsaw milling often, so I fairly knew what I was getting into. Those texts somehow never seemed to reach their destination?
> 
> So lightening finally struck and the tree owner was home, the coworker was there, and I was returning from a nice meal with my wife and kids. I was driving so they had no choice but to tag along while I checked this tree out. "just a few minutes right?" my wife said. "ooh yeah just a few minutes" hah ..
> 
> I show up and a small group of guys are standing around this tree. They had all been cutting and stacking their own piles of oak firewood from this trees limbs. 6'+ high stacks of 16" long limbwood piled around the place. It was a good stick no doubt. Probably 20' long with most being straight and no limbs and maybe 32"-34" in diameter. The homeowner approaches me - he's mannerly and seemed like a good guy. "That's a decent sized maple tree you've got there.. soft maple" I said to him. He takes a step back, like I was speaking a foreign language he'd never heard of. He looks at my coworker, who purchases and uses new hardwood tree plantings in his design work, (and who obviously had told him it was an oak to begin with) and gives him the wtf. Coworker steps in and says "uhhh Im pretty sure that's an oak tree. you can tell by the bark" I stop and move down to the end grain and there is a large split there. "Well, Id bet you ... yeah Id bet you anything you wanted that it wasnt an oak tree" (uh oh crickets crickets...) "take a look at this" "those are medullary rays. In oak they are wide ribbons, which gives quartersawn oak its appearance. These are very small and distinctive in fine grained woods like maple and cherry and also there are no obvious early wood to late wood transitions" "besides that, you can smell it is maple, but without a leaf it isn't easy to say which soft maple it is- likely silver or red" (uh oh .. crickets crickets...)
> 
> At the news it wasnt the county's prized oak anymore the group of guys quit and the owner started realizing he wasn't going to be seeing this big stick of wood going anywhere from his yard anytime soon. I told him "part of it is curly, but I don't know how much and I don't know how to determine that in a non-destructive way. " I use no mechanical equipment to move logs I use so I would have to slab it up for him and see what it had inside. Hmm yard tree.... Hmm dog chain hanging out the side.. Hmm some kind of heavy gauge wire peeking out about 4' up the bole.. hmm $100 chain? no thanks. Of course he was not looking to pay anything.. he must've been fed a line about his tree being a highly valuable firewood tree.
> 
> Meanwhile it hits me that I have been screwing around with this "oak" tree for much longer than expected and turn to leave and see my wife has gone and driven off and left me. I didn't blame her. I laughed. The things people experience in life while scrounging wood.
> 
> While walking away from the yard the owner said it was nice to meet me, and that he'd be gone out of town for a week or two and if I was going to take any wood, if I wouldn't mind cutting the rest of the tree up instead into firewood sized chunks for when he got home.
> 
> Yeah, I'll get right on that.
> 
> I know this story dragged on awhile, but if anyone out there can feel my pain on that it's you guys.
> 
> Thanks to all for your shared knowledge and experiences. Keep 'em comin.


bummer that it wasn't oak but don't feel to bad. "some" guys here never get OAK.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> But when they first come out they are black and yellow....unless thats some sort of different breed


I think that's a different one.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think they turn green as they get bigger


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> *MoooHahahahaa!
> 
> MOoooHahahaaAA!!!
> 
> MOOOHAHAAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> Big saw in the house! *
> 
> Well, I think I'd be   but its absolutely falling down here so rain stops play and as yet its untested. If I can get my new phone set up I'll get some pictures but to me it looks good. It sputtered first pull, started then stalled second pull, then started third pull. instant response to throttle, both accel and decel, chain brake works and by this time I was grinning stupidly and forgot to test the chain oiler, hey ho. fitted chain was absurdly tight, I've slackened it but haven't have the clutch cover off yet. Given how tight the chain was I wander if the sprocket will be a bit worn, I'll see. bar looks fine (so I suspect the oiler works). Fitted chain was sharp and is no more than maybe 1/3 worn, spare chain looks brand new. Both seem to me, to my untrained eye, to be full-chisel/square file (these two are the same thing aren't they?) I'll have a closer look in the light tomorrow and compare to my ms180s semi chisel/round file (again those are the same?). Seeing as my brother's FIL kindly resharpens my chains on his grinder, the 038s' chains will be round file in the future, whatever they are now. Chains are stihl branded. plastics and case looks excellent but I might try and tidy it up. the plastics are slightly faded but since they are intact I won't change them. I have a tiny bit of a car detailing hobby so I have a few lotions and potions that are good at reviving faded plastics, they will get some auto finesse dressle or autoglym vinyl and rubber care, with time and repeated application I hope to get that stihl shiny orange back. the metal body actuakly has a lot of paint on it for a an old saw, but i still might show it the love and repaint it. Its Magnesium isn't it? so itl'll need a coat of special metal primer, and i'll have to decide if i hunt out some stihl 'magnolia' or just go with eggsshell or gloss white.
> 
> more once I've had a chance to clean and inspect it more, and most importantly a chance to try it! Oh yes, I must remember to dump the fuel out, I'm sure its fine but just in case....I'll dump it ut and shove it in the mower, put fresh 50:1 in the saw.



This is exciting news. Make sure you give the MS180 a pat now and then so it knows it is still loved, even if you never use it again.


----------



## cantoo

About 190 logs 6 to 20" by 13'4" long. Cut to 32" long, split then stacked into crates that are 30" wide x48x48". There is 44 crates here. Now I have an excuse to head back to the bush and replace the logs. I still have another pile of 190 logs but I like to keep that much around in logs. There will likely be cut into 16" to sell. Couple pics of my skid steer 3 pth attachment plate and tine rake cleaning up splitter trash. Works real handy to mount 3 pth attachments onto the loader until the cheap clip falls off.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like more than 'scrounging'!
But very impressive and neat. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Don't worry Cowboy, that 038 is heavy, I'll use the featherlight ms180 plenty still


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Don't worry Cowboy, that 038 is heavy, I'll use the featherlight ms180 plenty still



I used to think the 460 was heavy.


----------



## JustJeff

Big saws are heavier, but you put up with it because they cut so fast. If it's over 6", I'm using the big saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> I used to think the 460 was heavy.



Maybe I need to eat more spinach. In all honesty I'm looking forward to giving the 038super a good go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wood Nazi said:


> Big saws are heavier, but you put up with it because they cut so fast. If it's over 6", I'm using the big saw.


6"???!!....I gotta little modded poalan that will put a hurtin on some 6" stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Maybe I need to eat more spinach. In all honesty I'm looking forward to giving the 038super a good go.



I've been cleaning up branch material and burning it this week - some of it is 1 inch stuff. Still happily using the 460 for it, not necessarily because it is faster in that material since it'd be much of a muchness with a smaller saw, but because with the longer bar I don't have to bend down. Once you use the bigger saw a bit your forearms will adapt and end up looking like @MustangMike 's. Chicks dig that stuff. 

The adaptation goes both ways though. Having been fiskaring for the last month or so and not using the 8lb maul, I've lost some mauling form. I forgot the fiskars earlier this week and went to split a few bits with the 8 pounder and by gum it felt heavy to swing.


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> Well my mother bought a place with 10 acres about 2 miles from us, between clearing for fence, blow downs, and dead trees will be lots of wood to scrounge View attachment 583843
> View attachment 583844
> Really like my 550, one of those saws that puts a smile on your face every time you use it, especially after I figured out it runs WAY better on 87 at 50:1 than 92 at 40:1, was having some hot start issues so bought another one View attachment 583845
> to use while I sent the first one in to get fixed (no good dealers here), but after switching to the other mix zero issues, so now I have twinsView attachment 583846
> now I just have to figure out which one to keep..... maybe both...



Looks like lots of chance for chains to be rocked too.


----------



## Hinerman

Already got 1.5 trailer loads of the limbs before I got to the trunk:


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> 6"???!!....I gotta little modded poalan that will put a hurtin on some 6" stuff.


I've got a craftsman (poulan) with a good muffler mod and Stihl picco chain that does great on even 10-12" stuff. Depends on which way I'm working on a tree. If I am at the small end and already have a little saw in hand I will cut till it's obvious I need to switch saws. Conversely if I have the 460 in hand, I will limb with it, for a while anyway.


----------



## Hinerman

Some pecan from awhile back:


----------



## Cowboy254

Getting down to -4 tonight, our coldest of the year so far. That's cold if your house has rubbish insulation - like ours. There will be a major update to our house sometime...I need to get onto that, along with everything else. 

Much as I like peppermint to burn, it doesn't get through the night that well unless you have big rounds to stuff in the firebox. Fill the box to the brim with splits and it's mostly gone by the morning and at the moment I don't have any big rounds readily available, they're buried under Mt Cowboy. While I like peppermint's low ash properties, I believe that also contributes to it burning more quickly (which is great if you want quick output from your medium density hardwood) since there's no ash coating to limit oxygen getting to the coals as they burn down. Blue gum on the other hand has higher BTUs and also a fair bit of ash, particularly in the bark. Burning bark covered small rounds would see you shovelling ash every 5 days or so. However, for getting through a particularly cold night, they might serve a purpose. There's peppermint in there now and blue gum sitting in front to go in overnight.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hinerman said:


> Already got 1.5 trailer loads of the limbs before I got to the trunk:
> 
> View attachment 588027
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 588029



"Here, just toss those rounds in the back for me, will you son"?

Those are a couple of nice loads. It still seems foreign to me to be burning fruit trees (or nut trees) as firewood. Is pecan good?


----------



## JustJeff

Pecan pie is good, I can tell you that!


----------



## LondonNeil

I just had a go at splitting some of the pseudo acacia, now I understand how you guys manage your boosts of 'Only had an hour so just split half a cord' and 'here's a cord I split earlier'. it is easy! i even split some with my 1.1lb kindling hatchet as the x27 was overkill. love it. wish i had something smaller than the x27 but bigger than the hatchet (which wasn't really enough)


----------



## MustangMike

Forgot to post these last week, but this is some of what I've been working on:

Mostly Red Oak, Hickory, and Black Birch with a little Maple and Beech included.


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> I just had a go at splitting some of the pseudo acacia, now I understand how you guys manage your boosts of 'Only had an hour so just split half a cord' and 'here's a cord I split earlier'. it is easy! i even split some with my 1.1lb kindling hatchet as the x27 was overkill. love it. wish i had something smaller than the x27 but bigger than the hatchet (which wasn't really enough)


Fiskars makes hatchets and also an x25, a little smaller than the x27.


----------



## abbott295

Cowboy, Pecan is a hickory, nothing special about it.


----------



## 95custmz

Except that it's Hickory.  Mega BTU's


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Except that it's Hickory.  Mega BTU's



Ah, found it. 800kg/m, same as the peppermint I'm burning now. Nice.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Hinerman: That young man will remember that tree for the rest of his life. And by the time he is forty, the tree he remembered, will double again in size, and forever be up to his chest. 
Probably the first time that house saw the summer sun in many, many years...


----------



## Cowboy254

This week I have mostly been cleaning up at the Lady Farm. There were masses of branches from the trees I cut - both for her and for me - that I felt I should clean up. So I've been burning all that stuff progressively and I'm just about done. The best bit though it that it has yielded some wood. I count this as proper scrounge because it is wood and trunks that I had cut previously and then partly forgotten about amongst all the rubbish. Today's trailer load is here but I have brought home somewhere between a few bits and a full trailer load each day. Some of this was blue gum that I cut a year ago along with peppermint from a tree I cut back in summer but never got around to completing. The Lady Farmer has been burning some of that peppermint as we had such a dry summer and autumn it was good to go in 5 months.




Over this week I reckon I have brought home maybe 3 cubes or a bit under a cord all up. Mostly peppermint and candlebark with a little blue gum. Can't complain since I'm only there on clean-up duty.




Tomorrow I'm helping out a mate who is a bit short on scrounge. He has a rubbish saw that has just died. A no name brand, husk-something I think he said. Just kidding, husky fans, it actually was some unknown brand, I don't think he even knows what it is.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah good someone else you can focus your 'You need a bigger saw' encouragements towards


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Ah good someone else you can focus your 'You need a bigger saw' encouragements towards


Speaking of bigger saws, we've yet to see a 038 video!


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say the same thing!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

I've not had a chance to run it yet unfortunately , but hope to give it a good session next week sometime. I've been splitting and moving wood about and now have a rather large pile of 'Unsplittables' and a bit of a pile of 10" plus 'needs bucking' stuff so it'll get tested out. To keep the ms180 smiling I also have a growing pile of <9" 'needs bucking'. However since you guys tell me the big saw will RIP!! I want to get another load or 2 in, and give it more than a five minute run. Besides which I'm approaching the magic '3 years ahead point' for the first time and that is making me keen to get that extra couple of loads in. I bought my stove just a week or so less than 2 years ago and started scrounging straight away. got to 2 years CSS and another half a year's worth gathered by September last year, and I'm now back at that point or a little ahead...about 2.2 years CSS and another half a year gathered. Another 4 car loads and I'd have 3 years worth on hand, albeit with a bit of CSS'ing to do. running out of space to stack though!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Ah good someone else you can focus your 'You need a bigger saw' encouragements towards



Haha! Luckily I have lots of encouragement to go around. 

If you're running out of space to stack wood, just stack it higher. 

(ps. you need a bigger saw  )


----------



## husqvarna257

Today's scrounge went well. quick trip to get some 8' wood. I wish I had a better idea on how to get 8' logs out of the bed of my truck . Skid tongs on a chain make for a long day unloading loads. Tomorrow I need to get back to splitting it all up


----------



## JustJeff

My daughter kayaking in our backyard. So no scrounging or splitting going on. My wood pile is laying in water. It will eventually dry up but it's hard to wait it out. I splashed back there in my rubber boots today and run a tank through the 460 noodling up some rounds the splitter didn't like. I used the excuse of making chicken bedding, but really I've just been itching to run a saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 588369
> My daughter kayaking in our backyard. So no scrounging or splitting going on. My wood pile is laying in water. It will eventually dry up but it's hard to wait it out. I splashed back there in my rubber boots today and run a tank through the 460 noodling up some rounds the splitter didn't like. I used the excuse of making chicken bedding, but really I've just been itching to run a saw.



You know it's been wet when Miss Nazi can paddle a kayak in the backyard. Not scrounge conducive. 

I have good scrounge pics to come, have to get phone to work to transfer across.


----------



## Cowboy254

Right, Cowboy's been on the job today. And then I went scrounging. 

My mate Rossco is short on scrounge and I know a bloke that has a couple of non-puny saws. Today was rather pic heavy so I'm going to break it up into bits. Someone here once said they liked pics.

T'was a chilly one this morning. 




While I was waiting for Ross, I took a picture of weeds covered in ice.




Shortly after, Rossco rocked up and we got to work. There were a few big blue gum rounds that I had cut previously and I suggested he get started on splitting those while I got cutting. 




I had spied a recently fallen over peppermint that needed cutting.




When this one fell, it also took out another one that took out another one, a threefer! Time to get cracking.


----------



## Cowboy254

So, cracking I got. Here's some timber jack action for @Jeffkrib . The first round was a bit dodgy but after that it was fully solid dry peppermint.




A few seconds of Limby action later...




The 460 workhorse is still sporting the semi-chisel chain so I used it to cut through some of the dodgy bits where ground contact was a possibility. 

I checked up on Rossco to see how he was going with the 6 rounds of blue gum splitting down below.




Not much progress. Blue gum is hard going most times. In the end he gave up and we flipped the rounds up into his trailer for him to deal with at a later date.


----------



## Cowboy254

So we loaded up his trailer with as much wood as we thought it could handle with the single axle plus what he could fit in the back of the Nissan and he took that home. Meanwhile, I went over to another part of the farm where there were some good looking fallen trees. There was this three headed peppermint that copped some treatment from the little saw (little wood -> little saw = the 460) then a bit of Limby action later.




After that was taken care of, there was this dead dry fallen blue gum to sort out. Can't use full chisel on this stuff because I have found that it (as well as carbide) gets destroyed, so the 460 with the semi-chisel chain was in action again.




After some small saw action, there was this.




We had to chuck the rounds down the hill to get them to the vehicles but when you have a helper, it's not so bad. Rossco driving off with the next load in the trailer plus the back of the Nissan filled up.




We also filled my trailer with more and there was some left over for the Lady Farmer who by that time had found out there was wood in the offing.


----------



## Cowboy254

So, by the end of the day, we had in blue gum and peppermint form, this...




plus what is still in Rossco's 8x5 foot trailer, plus what he had taken home in the back of the Nissan twice (short version - took two Nissan loads back to his current house and all the rest - below and above - to the house he is moving to in four days' time). Comfortably over four cubes all up. 




So, after all that, it was time for some of this.




What a great day!


----------



## husqvarna257

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 588369
> My daughter kayaking in our backyard. So no scrounging or splitting going on. My wood pile is laying in water. It will eventually dry up but it's hard to wait it out. I splashed back there in my rubber boots today and run a tank through the 460 noodling up some rounds the splitter didn't like. I used the excuse of making chicken bedding, but really I've just been itching to run a saw.



Wow I thought my processing area was wet. Teach me to ***** about some mud.


----------



## JustJeff

Bit of a cowboy post what with all the pics, lol.
Started the day working on the future scrounge wagon. Relocating axles and cleaning a few things up on the under side. 

Next project is this old stove I inherited from a family member. Sentimental old guy wanted the stove to stay in the family. So I am cleaning it up for a deck ornament. 
Finally to the scrounge. Father in law called and had a "limb" down, turned out to be half of the tree. Perfect sized job for the little craftsman which ate it up with its muffler mod and Stihl picco chain. 

Done enough for today so it's time to turn on the BBQ and crack a cold non alcoholic beer for the dry cook!


----------



## husqvarna257

spent 1 1/2 hours today splitting. It was in the 80's so I left it at that. My wife has taken over the stacking end of it, great help for me and speeds it up. She could not stand my tossing wood into a pile method of stacking. So now it's time to get the grill going for a nice T bone. Might have to add one or 2 Moose Heads to that.


----------



## JustJeff

My repurposed stove. Not a firewood scrounge, but this thing has burned many many cord in its lifetime.


----------



## Hinerman

Cowboy254 said:


> "Here, just toss those rounds in the back for me, will you son"?
> 
> Those are a couple of nice loads. It still seems foreign to me to be burning fruit trees (or nut trees) as firewood. Is pecan good?



I sell most of the pecan to people who use it for cooking/smoking. I understand it is good firewood also...as previously stated.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> My repurposed stove. Not a firewood scrounge, but this thing has burned many many cord in its lifetime.
> View attachment 588590


I really like this. Must be great for those spring and fall evenings.


----------



## husqvarna257

Hinerman said:


> I sell most of the pecan to people who use it for cooking/smoking. I understand it is good firewood also...as previously stated.



Probably is good for smoking. I buy/ scrounge apple wood to smoke up ribs and chicken.


----------



## Hinerman

husqvarna257 said:


> Probably is good for smoking. I buy/ scrounge apple wood to smoke up ribs and chicken.



Apple is preferred but not available around here. Pecan and hickory are the big 2 with an occasional cherry if you are lucky.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy 4th Everyone!


----------



## moondoggie

MustangMike said:


> Happy 4th Everyone!


Happy 4th Mr. Mike! & everyone !!


----------



## rarefish383

Happy Fourth. I was going to head up to the farm and mow the field. Too hot and humid, think I'll go tomorrow, Joe.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## svk

Wishing everyone a happy and safe Independence Day!

I found out in the last year I'm a son of the American revolution. Hopefully by next year I'll officially be an official member. The proving process is arduous although I believe I have located my 6x great grandfather's service record.


----------



## farmer steve

happy independance day scroungers .hope ya'll have a good one.


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Apple is preferred but not available around here. Pecan and hickory are the big 2 with an occasional cherry if you are lucky.


I have plenty of cherry around here, bring me a little pecan and we can do some trading .
Here's a couple pieces in the pile still, I think lol.


----------



## chipper1

What's up AS scroungers.
Hope everyone is enjoying your freedoms today .
Stay hydrated, and "May the odds be ever in your favor."


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> happy independance day scroungers .hope ya'll have a good one.





svk said:


> I found out in the last year I'm a son of the American revolution.


We knew that you were a son of something. . . !

I sincerely hope, that with the current political divides, that that was the _last_
American revolution!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> We knew that you were a son of something. . . !
> 
> I sincerely hope, that with the current political divides, that that was the _last_
> American revolution!
> 
> Philbert


Well I had great grandfathers that fought (and survived) on both sides of the second American revolution as well. 

I think if the other candidate had prevailed in November we'd be approaching the third one. But since those calling for revolution now do not own guns, I'd say we are safe


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> But since those calling for revolution now do not own guns, I'd say we are safe


The Australians .


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> The Australians .



What we lack in guns we make up for with hot women in bikinis  .


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and safe Independence Day!
> 
> I found out in the last year I'm a son of the American revolution. Hopefully by next year I'll officially be an official member. The proving process is arduous although I believe I have located my 6x great grandfather's service record.
> 
> View attachment 588911


I never thought about, but my Dad's family settled in MD in 1721, and we have records of them living in Louisiana in 1669. The stone house is still lived in, not by family though. I'll have to pull out the family tree. I know one of my Dad's great uncles was a US Marshall in Baltimore during the Pratt street riots, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> What we lack in guns we make for with hot women in bikinis  .


You must be looking at some posters/calendars about this time of the yr, little cold for bikinis lol.
Just as I told @Stihl working hard , anytime you need us I'll be there to help, and I'll bring what I got to help .


----------



## Charlie Pendleton

Found 3 dead old growth Idaho pines for a 4th july wood chucking. If that counts as scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Today's scrounge went well. quick trip to get some 8' wood. I wish I had a better idea on how to get 8' logs out of the bed of my truck . Skid tongs on a chain make for a long day unloading loads. Tomorrow I need to get back to splitting it all upView attachment 588355


I use a piece of bull rope tied to the back of my trailer, then put it through a pulley on a tree, then back to the log. All you have to do is pull forward and the log comes off. I do the same thing with the skidding winch on my tractor when in tight quarters so I don't have to get in and out of the truck. I can see what's going on better with the tractor as I'm standing right there and then I just push them over to the side a little so they don't jam up. You can also stack them up if you have a solid tree that is tall enough where you want to pile them.


----------



## dancan

Happy Fourth to all you Southerners !


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Happy Fourth to all you Southerners !


 "DAMNED YANKEY'S"...... LOL


----------



## rarefish383

Just cause I live in MD, don't call me a "Damned Yankee", I'm a good 30 miles south of the Mason Dixon line, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Just cause I live in MD, don't call me a "Damned Yankee", I'm a good 30 miles south of the Mason Dixon line, Joe.


We moved to southern Arkansas in '93 and people would ask where I was from and then say "oh, you're a damn yankee". I would have to correct them and say "No, I'm a damn Canadian!" Lol.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Just cause I live in MD, don't call me a "Damned Yankee", I'm a good 30 miles south of the Mason Dixon line, Joe.


Most people these days do not know that many in MD wanted to secede with the south.


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, there are probably some folk in TN that would object to that Canadian reference to us New Yorkers as "Southerners"!!!!

Almost reminds me of when I was growing up in the Suburbs. My NYC cousins would refer to me as a Country Bumpkin, and my cousins on the Farm would refer to me as being from the City!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I was gonna say, there are probably some folk in TN that would object to that Canadian reference to us New Yorkers as "Southerners"!!!!
> 
> Almost reminds me of when I was growing up in the Suburbs. My NYC cousins would refer to me as a Country Bumpkin, and my cousins on the Farm would refer to me as being from the City!!!


When we lived in upstate NY, several friends from MN thought that the entire state of NY was covered by NYC! I told them much of NY is more remote than MN, very similar living except everything costs more and there are more laws for everything.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Most people these days do not know that many in MD wanted to secede with the south.


Most people these days do not realize that the Mason – Dixon line is the southern border of Pennsylvania; not somewhere and the 'deep south'. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

I thought Mason Dixon was a brand of lawnmower.


----------



## Cowboy254

I thought he was Rocky's opponent.


----------



## dancan

My old man worked for a large paper company , in the 80's he went to a conference in Alabama , he and his boss were invited to a family supper by one of the guys that worked and lived in Alabama , when they were ready to sit and eat one of the older ladies asked where they were from because they spoke funny and that she would not sit and eat at the same table that a Yankee was at , when they said that they were from Canada she invited them to sit and chatted with them all evening .

True story .
BTW , most of you guys are Southerners to me lol


----------



## muddstopper

as long as you aint a halfbacker, we'll get along.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I thought Mason Dixon was a brand of lawnmower.


just an adult beverage purveyor. this is only 20 minutes from me so i'll have to check it out.


----------



## rarefish383

Part of the family history about the great uncle that was a US Marshall. His name was Washington Bonifant, do a google search. When Lincoln illegally locked up the MD politicians that he knew would vote to succeed, Washington was sent to Fort McHenry, with a Writ of Habeas Corpus, to release one of the men imprisoned. Now, you have to imagine one man showing up at a Fort to get the release of someone they didn't want to release. When he returned with out his man, and was asked why, he replied, "Well, I knocked, and they wouldn't open the door", the end, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I kind of got that twisted. Washington was appointed by Lincoln, and was sent to arrest the man. I'll have to get out the book of our family tree and see just how the family history matches up with the recorded history, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

When I traveled with the College Wrestling Team from Rochester NY to Atlanta GA in the early 70s, I became aware that for many people things were not over. It was a rude awakening.

One of the more mild examples was at a place called Johnny Rebs, we asked them not to put any grits next to our eggs, so they put them on top of our eggs. We were learning about Southern Hospitality!


----------



## svk

You are right, the war isn't over for the true southerners, and probably never will be.

I recently was accepted into the Sons of Confederate Veterans group in honor of my great (x3) grandfather from South Carolina. Raised as a northerner, I've definitely been exposed to a different side of things in talking to my uncle and his friends in North Carolina. I was warned early on that the skinheads/neo-nazis/white supremists will try to hide within southern pride groups like SCV and those folks should be avoided. The purpose of the SCV is to honor the brave men who fought in the war (and later earned the title of "US Veterans").

They (southerners) have many valid points and honestly feel the south would have been better off as it's own country. I can't say that I disagree with them that they'd be better off as most of the problems in the US are from the SW and NE coasts and the rust belt.


----------



## woodchip rookie

How bout we all just let L.A., Chicago and NYC out and we'll be fine?


----------



## DFK

MustangMike:
So, Are you saying you don't like Grits???

David


----------



## woodchip rookie

Grits are horrible. Uncooked cornbread batter.


----------



## svk

Grits with just water are pretty bland. 

You need to make them with real cream, butter, and cheese. I put bacon salt on mine too.


----------



## MustangMike

Grits with Salt, Pepper & Butter tasted kinda like Salt, Pepper & Butter!

We just were not used to them, but nothing against them.

It was just my impression that when you go out to eat, no matter where you are or who you are, you are supposed to get what you request, not what they want to give you.

For example, there is only one place locally the wife and I like to get burgers. Their ground Black Angus is off the charts, and if you order it Med Rare, it comes Med Rare! It is also a good sized burger, and reasonably priced, what is not to like!


----------



## svk

It seems most places are more open to taking requests these days but not all of them follow through.

I like my steaks blue (extra rare) and burgers medium rare to medium. I still usually end up getting steaks that are medium and burgers that are medium well LOL.


----------



## muddstopper

Some of you Yanks would starve at my house. Last nite, had pinto beans seasoned with salt porK. Cornbread with real butter, fresh garden onions, battered and pan fried squash, corn on the cob. Would have loved to wash it down with a tall glass of sweet tea, but diabetes says gotta drink unsweet. 

Southerners like to put sugar in everything. Grits, add a little sugar and a bunch of real butter. Oatmeal, needs brown sugar and cinnamon and butter. Rice, sugar and butter. Sweet taters, brown sugar, cinnamon and butter. If we aint eating sugar and butter, its onions. Fried taters, got to have onions, or ramps if their in season. Hushpuppies, got to add onions to the batter. Steaks, smothered in onions, Hamburgers with a side of onion rings. Fried calf liver or chicken livers and gizzards, rolled in cornmeal and smothered in onions. Then there is Okra, none of that boiled or stewed junk here, roll in cornmeal and fry until almost burnt, same with squash or zucchini. Tomatoes not ripening fast enough, slice them green and roll in cornmeal and fry until brown. Want to make them special, throw in some onions. Aint got enough of one veggi for a mess, mix the okra, squash, zucchini together and throw in some onions and fry until good and brown. as Grandpaw Jones used to say, Yum Yum


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Some of you Yanks would starve at my house. Last nite, had pinto beans seasoned with salt porK. Cornbread with real butter, fresh garden onions, battered and pan fried squash, corn on the cob. Would have loved to wash it down with a tall glass of sweet tea, but diabetes says gotta drink unsweet.
> 
> Southerners like to put sugar in everything. Grits, add a little sugar and a bunch of real butter. Oatmeal, needs brown sugar and cinnamon and butter. Rice, sugar and butter. Sweet taters, brown sugar, cinnamon and butter. If we aint eating sugar and butter, its onions. Fried taters, got to have onions, or ramps if their in season. Hushpuppies, got to add onions to the batter. Steaks, smothered in onions, Hamburgers with a side of onion rings. Fried calf liver or chicken livers and gizzards, rolled in cornmeal and smothered in onions. Then there is Okra, none of that boiled or stewed junk here, roll in cornmeal and fry until almost burnt, same with squash or zucchini. Tomatoes not ripening fast enough, slice them green and roll in cornmeal and fry until brown. Want to make them special, throw in some onions. Aint got enough of one veggi for a mess, mix the okra, squash, zucchini together and throw in some onions and fry until good and brown. as Grandpaw Jones used to say, Yum Yum


I could live off that!


----------



## DSW

muddstopper said:


> Some of you Yanks would starve at my house.



Fair enough.


----------



## MustangMike

I love my burgers smothered in sated onions, but you can keep all the sweet sugary stuff, they try to sweeten everything up here also.

I eat my Cheerios with milk, no sugar! They taste just fine, and I like my coffee light, but no sugar, stopped that a long time ago, now I can't stand if it is in there.

If you need to sweeten something, Honey or Cinnamon are good healthy choices. Garlic and Olive Oil are also very good for ya and should be included in your diet. I also try to avoid fried foods, and processed meat to just once in a while.


----------



## Cowboy254

muddstopper said:


> Some of you Yanks would starve at my house. Last nite, had pinto beans seasoned with salt porK. Cornbread with real butter, fresh garden onions, battered and pan fried squash, corn on the cob. Would have loved to wash it down with a tall glass of sweet tea, but diabetes says gotta drink unsweet.
> 
> Southerners like to put sugar in everything. Grits, add a little sugar and a bunch of real butter. Oatmeal, needs brown sugar and cinnamon and butter. Rice, sugar and butter. Sweet taters, brown sugar, cinnamon and butter. If we aint eating sugar and butter, its onions. Fried taters, got to have onions, or ramps if their in season. Hushpuppies, got to add onions to the batter. Steaks, smothered in onions, Hamburgers with a side of onion rings. Fried calf liver or chicken livers and gizzards, rolled in cornmeal and smothered in onions. Then there is Okra, none of that boiled or stewed junk here, roll in cornmeal and fry until almost burnt, same with squash or zucchini. Tomatoes not ripening fast enough, slice them green and roll in cornmeal and fry until brown. Want to make them special, throw in some onions. Aint got enough of one veggi for a mess, mix the okra, squash, zucchini together and throw in some onions and fry until good and brown. as Grandpaw Jones used to say, Yum Yum



Diabetes, you say?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Diabetes, you say?


I call that the 5 second rule, just wait five seconds and someone else will usually say it, besides I would probably have gotten called a Yankee, your more southern than the south knows what to do with .
Think I'm gonna scrounge up a leftover burger myself, heavy on the Garlic(that's good for you too Mike ), heavy on the ketchup as well as the spicy mustard, no bun as I can't have them, and a slice of cheese .


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I love my burgers smothered in sated onions, but you can keep all the sweet sugary stuff, they try to sweeten everything up here also.
> I also try to avoid fried foods, and processed meat to just once in a while.


But Mike, I have to eat more than just once in a while. By chance, you didn't ask them to put maple syrup on your grits did you? That will get a Yankee into big trouble, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Lol. I miss southern food. We lived in Arkansas and Mississippi for 14 years. A stones throw from Louisiana so we got the usual southern fare plus the Cajun influence. In Louisiana, if it don't take two flippin days to cook it, it ain't no good. Lol. And grits I love em but the rest of the family calls it wallpaper paste. And don't get me started on shrimp and crawfish!
Now we live in the land of beef where everyone cooks the absolute bejesus out of it and serves with mashed potatoes and peas 3 times a week. Sigh. Better get scrounging because it gets cold here in another 12 weeks!


----------



## svk

Found a bunch of bent and broken blacksmith nails in a washout behind my friend's cabin. Going to make this into a key fob. Have another large one that is intact but more rusty sitting in vinegar at the moment.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Americans have a sweet tooth, you probably don't realise this but Coke is a sweeter recipe for America including (central and south). Same with chocolate, I find your chocolate and Coke sickening sweet. Try it next time you go to Europe or Australia.


----------



## svk

Yeah and those bastiges from Canad-eh keep the good version of Labatts and Molson for themselves and sell us some swill under the same name.


----------



## Jeffkrib

While on the topic of American diet, a work mate of mine from Canada told me they crossed over the border to go to a country fair a few years ago. She told me the locals were lining up for deep fried butter on a stick!.... Tell me that's not true, that would be a heart attack on a stick. LOL


----------



## Philbert

At our State Fair you can get deep fried bacon, dipped in chocolate, then rolled in salt. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> While on the topic of American diet, a work mate of mine from Canada told me they crossed over the border to go to a country fair a few years ago. She told me the locals were lining up for deep fried butter on a stick!.... Tell me that's not true, that would be a heart attack on a stick. LOL


Heard of it!


----------



## Rudedog

Scrounged 2 trunks full of Red Oak after finishing my shift.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> At our State Fair you can get deep fried bacon, dipped in chocolate, then rolled in salt.
> 
> Philbert



OMG


----------



## Philbert

But that's not daily diet food. Folks at the State Fair try to out-do each other every year with the most absurd food that they can get people to try.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I was born in 56, growing up a Soft drink was a treat. When I was forced to go to the Hair Dresser with my Mom, she would give me a dime and I could get a 7 ounce grape soda from the machine in the lobby. Kids had milk with meals, in the summer we were allowed sweet tea, with dinner only. Now, if you go to Mcdonalds for breakfast, you'll see a few old folks getting their free cup of coffee, and everyone else has a Super Sized soda. From the time I can first remember till I was in high school, I probably didn't drink a six pack of soda's a year, now kids drink 6 a day easy. I'm lucky my kids are health nuts and drink very few soda's. I drink a lot of coffee, usually a pot a day. A couple years ago my buddy and I went up to my hunting camp. I worked the night shift at the time and left as soon as I got home, Friday morning. We got to camp about noon and the first thing I did was put a pot of coffee on. We always bought a small box of sugar and left it on the table, and it always got knocked over. So, I got a tea cup and filled it with sugar and put a spoon in it. Sunday morning when I put the coffee on I saw the sugar cup was empty, and realized that in a day and a half I had drank that whole cup of sugar in my coffee. My buddy drinks a good bit of coffee also, but takes his black. I quit using sugar in my coffee and now put a shake of cinnamon in it instead. I can't say I've grown to like my coffee better black, but I can live with it, Joe.


----------



## svk

I was drinking a 12 pack of regular mountain dew a day in college. Got fat, lost some of the weight and switched to diet soda then to sparkling water. I also started drinking coffee so now I drink about a half to a whole pot of black coffee to start the day then switch to sparkling water. Diet soda only when eating out or very occasionally at home.

I have far fewer headaches on the coffee and water.

My one vice is red meat. I have very good genetics but my paternal grandmother's side had high cholesterol despite being very thin people.


----------



## muddstopper

I have learned to live without putting sugar in everything. took a while to get over the sweet tea. My wife can make a gallon of tea with one of those small tea bags. Shes always been like this. She never put sugar in it either. I hated it, more like colored water, and she always made a separate pitcher for me. One day I was at the res at the dental clinic, the diabetes clinic was right next door so I decided to get my sugar checked. 360 and the nurse almost had a heart attack. That was at least 20 years ago. Since then, sweet tea became off limits, I learned to drink the colored water my wife called tea. I order water when we go out to eat. She makes cakes and pies using stivia. Oatmill and grits, just gets cinnamon and butter. I seldom drink any kind of soda and a 6 pack of beer will last me a month or more. I drink 2 cups of coffee in the morning and keep a glass of water setting on my desk. after all those years, its still hard to walk by a rack of litl debbies and not pick one up, or go to a family reunion and not hit the table with all the pies, cakes and cookies.


----------



## svk

Unsweet tea is definitely an acquired taste!

I am a fiend for salty treats so when I am watching what I eat it is pretty easy to avoid sweets but saying no to stuff like potato chips drive me crazy.

I was doing great last fall, had lost 33 lbs. Put about half of that back on over the winter. About time to hit the low carb stuff again since vacation ends today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I don't add salt or pepper to anything. I don't even own a salt n pepper shaker. I don't add sugar to anything either. Ever. Everything already has enough of that stuff in it. I dont drink coffee, don't own a TV, and dont have facebook/twitter garbage.


----------



## chipper1

Rudedog said:


> Scrounged 2 trunks full of Red Oak after finishing my shift.
> View attachment 589322


That's some good looking scrounge there, snob wood, right mr @farmer steve .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I was drinking a 12 pack of regular mountain dew a day in college. Got fat, lost some of the weight and switched to diet soda then to sparkling water. I also started drinking coffee so now I drink about a half to a whole pot of black coffee to start the day then switch to sparkling water. Diet soda only when eating out or very occasionally at home.
> 
> I have far fewer headaches on the coffee and water.
> 
> My one vice is red meat. I have very good genetics but my paternal grandmother's side had high cholesterol despite being very thin people.


That's how I was with Mt Dew, couple 2 liters a day, but I never gained a lb as I was working my butt off in the Fl heat back then.
Coffee , red meat .
Glad you don't have the headaches Steve that says a good bit about your diet/health.


----------



## Rudedog

chipper1 said:


> That's some good looking scrounge there, snob wood, right mr @farmer steve .


Thanks for noticing. 32" rounds. I took two rounds each trip after I busted them down a little with my "Big Ox" maul I keep with me. I had to put three pieces in my front floor board on the second trip.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't add salt or pepper to anything. I don't even own a salt n pepper shaker. I don't add sugar to anything either. Ever. Everything already has enough of that stuff in it. I dont drink coffee, don't own a TV, and dont have facebook/twitter garbage.


I don't either .


----------



## chipper1

Rudedog said:


> Thanks for noticing. 32" rounds. I took two rounds each trip after I busted them down a little with my "Big Ox" maul I keep with me. I had to put three pieces in my front floor board on the second trip.


That's awesome, some very good wood right there, just watch out for black ants .
I would have to take my saws/equipment or the kids out of the suburban to get any wood in it lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Red meat is fine, just don't eat processed stuff, and keep it lean and rare (I just love my venison steaks). Over cooking destroys the good stuff in it. I like my steaks & venison rare.

All the studies that said how bad red meat is included processed meats ... avoid them.

This new trend of bacon on everything just has me shaking my head. Don't people look in the mirror? I love ice cream & bacon (not together), but I make both of them "rare treats". I also garden and eat lots of veggies, including broccoli (which I also grow). I'll often order sauteed broccoli (in stead of fries) with my burger (no bun), it comes with garlic & olive oil and taste great! (and like the meat, it should be under cooked)

If I exercise regularly and keep my weight down, my total & good cholesterol #s are dramatically better, as is my blood pressure. Over the years I have written my weight down on the information with my test results, and the path to better #s becomes very clear.

One of my Grandfathers passed at 65 when I was in my early teens. He stubbornly stated he had smoked since he was 16 and he would smoke till he died, and that is just what he did. I felt cheated, he was a really great guy, bought my brother and I our first BB guns, etc. I resolved then and there that I would do what I could be stay around longer for my Grandkids (that I would hopefully have).

Well, I have 3 Grandkids, and I will be 65 in less than a month, and I plan to be around for them for many years to come. And yes, I got them their first BB guns, their first Bow & Arrows, their first Knives & Hatchets, etc.

Have to go soon, my Grand Daughter is 3 today!!! The boys (her brothers) are currently 8 & 10.

Here is a recent pic up at my cabin, playing range instructor, for my 2 Grandsons, 2 of my brother's, and one of his Grand Daughters.


----------



## Philbert

Boy has this thread strayed (again). Soon the Aussies will tell us that we Americans cut _waaaaaaay_ too much Sugar Maple!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Some EAB kill from around Buffalo.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You Americans cut wat to much Sugar Maple.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wish....the maple we got in my area is garbage silver


----------



## svk

Mostly red maple in my area and it's rare to find a big one that isn't punky in the core.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a tiny bit of red maple scrounge and made the mistake of trying to split it green....impossible.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I have a tiny bit of red maple scrounge and made the mistake of trying to split it green....impossible.


Normally it's easier green. But sometimes you get a devil tree.


----------



## JustJeff

I burned a fair bit of silver maple last season. It doesn't throw the heat of sugar maple but then not much does. I found the silver maple coals nice and gives a decent burn time. I won't turn it down.


----------



## Rudedog

Wood Nazi said:


> I burned a fair bit of silver maple last season. It doesn't throw the heat of sugar maple but then not much does. I found the silver maple coals nice and gives a decent burn time. I won't turn it down.


As was correctly pointed out by chipper1, I am a wood snob. But we have a ton of oak in Maryland. Sometimes I will burn silver maple and cherry as shoulder wood in late October and early March.


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar Maple can be very tough to split, but I think the toughest is Norway Maple. Even straight grain stuff won't split.

I heated mostly with Red Maple for years, and split it all by hand.


----------



## snoozeys

Found this few days ago [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]






Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

Just scored a nice scrounge of black locust! It's like the unicorn of wood for scrounging here. Found it on Facebook and arrived to find out the pieces were much larger than I could determine from her posting. Good thing I brought the 285, it made quick work of it. Best part was the guy loaded as I cut. Filled my truck in a hurry. There's some nice straight sections that I'm going to mill. I told them I would cut them a plank. They are going to hold the rest for me. I'll get pictures later.


----------



## JustJeff

Usually I scrounge and cut onsite, haul the rounds home and heap them in a pile, split them and huck the splits into another pile. The sun and wind does its work and then I stack under my deck for the winter. 
This year is so wet that the rounds are super wet and the pile isn't drying fast enough to suit me. So this morning my daughter and I dragged a couple racks out from under the deck and filled them from the pile. Out in the open, it won't take long to dry. Two more racks like this along with what I already have stacked, will fulfill my winter needs. Everything else will be for next year.


----------



## LondonNeil

Marshy said:


> Just scored a nice scrounge of black locust! It's like the unicorn of wood for scrounging here. Found it on Facebook and arrived to find out the pieces were much larger than I could determine from her posting. Good thing I brought the 285, it made quick work of it. Best part was the guy loaded as I cut. Filled my truck in a hurry. There's some nice straight sections that I'm going to mill. I told them I would cut them a plank. They are going to hold the rest for me. I'll get pictures later.



Enjoy that acacia! I'm looking forward to burning the stuff i got recently. Split sooooo easily! fiskared and stacked half a cord in 3 hours, that's lightning for me!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> You Americans cut wat to much Sugar Maple.



That's why their saws are all overweight, Jeff. These blokes and their big saws


----------



## Cowboy254

snoozeys said:


> Found this few days ago [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Looks red! More pics?


----------



## dancan

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/b...ut/1279360197?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Hmmm , I'm not a wood snob ....


----------



## Rudedog

dancan said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/b...ut/1279360197?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Hmmm , I'm not a wood snob ....


Beech is pretty sweet. I don't get it often but we have plenty of it in Murderland.


----------



## Cowboy254

@dancan don't need no beech, he's got spruuuuuuuce!

No scrounging for me today, I'm off to my favourite son's 10th birthday party - laser tag. Should be fun.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I havent scrounged in months but I been dealing with vehicle problems.


----------



## abbott295

I don't think that picture is of beech (as I know it), and the description says they have to be dropped yet. Buyer beware?


----------



## Rudedog

abbott295 said:


> I don't think that picture is of beech (as I know it), and the description says they have to be dropped yet. Buyer beware?


Funny, I did not bother to look. You're spot on. I was just opening up the add Dancan posted because once the add is removed from a site the post ends up worthless. Just guessing it looks like ash off the top of my non expert head.


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up 3/4 wrap handle, large spikes and 28" tech light bar for the 562

getting closer to the perfect saw


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up 3/4 wrap handle, large spikes and 28" tech light bar for the 562View attachment 589785
> View attachment 589786
> getting closer to the perfect saw


Awesome. I got the 3/4 wrap and large dawgs for my 562 this spring. Have a 20, 24, and 28" bar for it.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Awesome. I got the 3/4 wrap and large dawgs for my 562 this spring. Have a 20, 24, and 28" bar for it.


They sure look good, much nicer for falling and even limbing. Have 24, 28, and 32" for mine, use the 24 most but the new tech light 28 feels about the same. Will prolly be using it more, but I hate to get it dirty, lol.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> They sure look good, much nicer for falling and even limbing. Have 24, 28, and 32" for mine, use the 24 most but the new tech light 28 feels about the same. Will prolly be using it more, but I hate to get it dirty, lol.


With yours being ported I'm sure it will rip up the western wood really well. I used mine on hardwood with the 28" and it pulled and oiled just fine.


----------



## rarefish383

Rudedog said:


> Beech is pretty sweet. I don't get it often but we have plenty of it in Murderland.
> View attachment 589643


Looks like Ash to me too, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

got a call today from one of my produce stand customers today. do i want some wood? it's on my truck. what kind? don't know. maybe walnut or ash. sure,bring it over. 


sorry @dancan. HICKORY!!!!!! it did cost me a watermelon and a 1/2 dozen sweet corn. my cost about $4.50.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Not really a scrounge but helped my dad on the weekend trimmed the mulberry, cut down a bottle brush tree which was about 1' from his house. Then cut down 4 dead casuarina's, I cut the tops out with my multi tool pole saw last year. Good timing to take down these trees as my dad is in the process of replacing the boundary fence, this one would have taken out the fence.

This one was about Ø20", the 550XP made light work of it with the 16" bar, used 2 tanks to do all the days work...... My dad was very happy with all the help!



Just past the boundary line.




My 4 year old loved that I built him a bridge.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Not really a scrounge but helped my dad on the weekend trimmed the mulberry, cut down a bottle brush tree which was about 1' from his house. Then cut down 4 dead casuarina's, I cut the tops out with my multi tool pole saw last year. Good timing to take down these trees as my dad is in the process of replacing the boundary fence, this one would have taken out the fence.
> 
> This one was about Ø20", the 550XP made light work of it with the 16" bar, used 2 tanks to do all the days work...... My dad was very happy with all the help!
> View attachment 589836
> 
> 
> Just past the boundary line.
> View attachment 589840
> 
> 
> 
> My 4 year old loved that I built him a bridge.
> View attachment 589841



I don't speak from personal experience but casuarinas are supposed to be very good firewood.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've done a couple of runs to my normal tree guy in the last few days, no hickory or beech, just oak, standing dead pear, a round or 2 of silver birch and a lot of sycamore, sorry Dancan, no spruce. When sorting through the pile I always try to get the straight pieces and leave the nasty crotches. If straight bits only give me half a load I then usually get some crotchety bits to fill the car a bit more but wont cram quite as much in as on other occasions. Tonight's load was half a car load of straight oak and dead pear but I then filled it with the sycamore which remained after my previous visit, and that previous visit had cleaned out all the straight stuff so tonight its a lot of crotches...ugly. Oh but I have a new saw to test.....oh yes .
Overall I'm quite pleased as I suspect that I'm now 3 years ahead with my wood stocks. I've about 1.5 cords worth of processing to do, which is 3/4 of a years worth of wood for me, looking forward to running the new (old) saw to buck and noodle some of it.

On a down side, I broke the handle on my new pickaroon the other day, its only a few months old! The handle did look **** when it arrived, grain orientation was as bad as it could be. New hickory handle ordered on ebay, so cross your fingers for me its better than the first one. Guess I'm ging to have to learn to fit a handle too. Since its a pickaroon I may drill through the head from the side to add a screw or pin to secure it from pulling off.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Casuarina burns very hot, when you look into the hot coals under the wood normally its glowing at the 600 - 700°C range. Casuarina is up into the white scale I would say over 1000°C


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Casuarina burns very hot, when you look into the hot coals under the wood normally its glowing at the 600 - 700°C range. Casuarina is up into the white scale I would say over 1000°C
> 
> View attachment 589866



1150kg/m at 12% MC, Jeff. That's up there. Very concentrated BTUs!


----------



## Jeffkrib

This stuff is coastal high rainfall grown so not that dense. Although they say pound for pound pretty much all wood has the same BTU's based on how hot it burns I can see how willow has as much energy as casuarina. I'd love to have my own bomb calorimeter to test this stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> This stuff is coastal high rainfall grown so not that dense. Although they say pound for pound pretty much all wood has the same BTU's based on how hot it burns I can see how willow has as much energy as casuarina. I'd love to have my own bomb calorimeter to test this stuff.



Pound for pound most softwoods have more energy than hardwood depending on resin content but all hardwoods are much the same as each other. Energy (determined by mass) relative to volume, that's a different matter.


----------



## MustangMike

There is more to wood burning than just BTUs. How a wood coals up, or not, can also be important.

I can also tell you from experience, just changing the chimney on the same stove can result in a preference for a different wood.

With the old chimney (or venting), which was rudimentary, it preferred Ash as that wood generally dries easier and burns easier. With the new triple lined - more efficient chimney, the Ash burns too quickly and does not last the night, Cherry seems to work better for the over night periods.

Nothing worse than a cold stove in the morning.

Ash & Cherry are the two most common trees up there.


----------



## svk

Mike is right.

In my indoor boiler (when I use it), the size of splits and species of wood makes a big difference.

On a cold day, a full load of balsam splits (fireplace sized splits) lasts 45 minutes. A full load of fireplace sized aspen splits lasts 90 minutes. Aspen in larger rounds or blocks lasts 3.5 hours, birch and maple lasts 6 and oak lasts 8-12 hours. Red oak is about double the density of balsam yet it provides heat for ten times longer.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> There is more to wood burning than just BTUs. How a wood coals up, or not, can also be important.
> 
> I can also tell you from experience, just changing the chimney on the same stove can result in a preference for a different wood.
> 
> With the old chimney (or venting), which was rudimentary, it preferred Ash as that wood generally dries easier and burns easier. With the new triple lined - more efficient chimney, the Ash burns too quickly and does not last the night, Cherry seems to work better for the over night periods.
> 
> Nothing worse than a cold stove in the morning.
> 
> Ask & Cherry are the two most common trees up there.





svk said:


> Mike is right.
> 
> In my indoor boiler (when I use it), the size of splits and species of wood makes a big difference.
> 
> On a cold day, a full load of balsam splits (fireplace sized splits) lasts 45 minutes. A full load of fireplace sized aspen splits lasts 90 minutes. Aspen in larger rounds or blocks lasts 3.5 hours, birch and maple lasts 6 and oak lasts 8-12 hours. Red oak is about double the density of balsam yet it provides heat for ten times longer.



Yes to all this. The other thing that influences burn times - here at least - is emissions standards. Wood heaters here now have a limit to which the air intakes can be closed down to - which is higher than most would prefer so that even when fully shut down, wood will often burn out if you're not a bit careful. Older heaters such as the one that was originally in our old house could be shut down further allowing it to burn through the night or even closed off completely. 

@svk , I agree. Burn time appears to be more or less exponentially related to density and ease of ignition inversely related. Another complicating factor being ash content which can reduce air access to the combustible material in the wood once it has burned down a bit which can make it burn longer, albeit with more [email protected] in your wood box. A further complicating factor may be the composition of the wood itself in terms of volatile content. The volatiles ignite a few millimetres from the wood and burn with bright flame and burn faster and more easily than the remaining carbon/charcoal which is what is left after the volatiles have gone up in pyrolysis. Softwoods have a much higher volatile content and lower remnant charcoal, along with lower density overall but there also appears to be a fair bit of variation in hardwoods as well. 

Two of our local eucalypts are quite close to each other in terms of density but burn very differently. Candlebark (e. rubida) burns brightly and produces ok coals while peppermint burns with a low flame (as the latter has lower volatiles) but produces great coals and lasts a fair bit longer than candlebark. With the lower volatiles, peppermint is also slower to get going as a result so if you get home from a weekend away and want to get it heating quickly, the candlebark is the better of the two. Neither have much ash at all. Blue gum is somewhat denser than both and produces plenty of ash and will outlast both by a significant margin so is better for the nights. I can appreciate each in different ways. 

I have read a few times here that cherry coals up well - perhaps it has a higher carbon content to volatile?


----------



## dancan

Cough , cough , Spruce ,,, cough ....


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Cough , cough , Spruce ,,, cough ....



Spruce? Never heard of it


----------



## LondonNeil

Agree, its very variable depending on stove and set up, weather, and what you are trying to achieve. I find a damp, misty or rainy day and my stove won't draw as hard. The emissions control thing meaning air is wide - ish open, means split size, moisture content and wood type have more control for many of us than the air controls. It gets a bit scary when you over cook it and can't shut things down that fast, but at least with an 'ickle stove' it burns itself out fast.
I've only been burning a year so have a lot to learn but so far I know softwoods are easy so long as you can load often, Holly and sycamore seem as easy but a fair bit denser and more long lifed, but for me Oak seems to sulk. in my stove Oak only burns well when it has company....it then shows off and chucks out nuclear heat, but on its own it gets lonely, sulks and just smoulders. It was dry, down 3 years, splt small, all measured 18%MC on my cheapie meter, yet left to amuse itself and it just woudn't.

Given the performance, ease of splitting and drying and how easy it is to come by, I quite like Leylandii. So long as its had time to dry and isn't a big sticky mess. However I am looking forward to trying the Ash and the Locust in coming years. Both woods I read good things about. Hope the Ash burns well....it has been a long and hard battle to get it processed!

Spruce...there are so many more woods I've yet to try.


----------



## svk

I burned up a big white spruce that had been blown down for about 5 years. 

On paper it's a tad above aspen. In reality it was about halfway between aspen and white birch for burn times.


----------



## dancan

Black spruce , slow growth , polly 1/2 inch or less for every 25 years , real tight rings 
White and red , well , if that's what you've got ...


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wow Mustang Mike, wouldn't expect a chimney change to make a difference, was there a change in inner Ø or was the change like for like.
If you tell me Ø didn't change I'll really be scratching my head.


----------



## MustangMike

Inside diameter did not change, but the new flew has a lot more vertical and the part that goes out of the cabin is triple lined (insulated). The old cabin was much smaller, so the pipe went up a bit, then out through the wall.

The new cabin is two stories high, and the pipe goes right up through the roof. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## MustangMike

Had a very busy day today. Delivered 3 cord of wood (that is 6 of my trailer loads, neatly stacked each time to provide the right volume), then unloaded & stacked again.

Tested a couple of saws, my new Chinese MS 660 knockoff with the Cross cylinder runs very strong.

Then I took the ATV and hauled the splitter up a hill with it to split up a Black Birch I dropped about a month ago.

Had other things I had to do in the early morning, so really did not get started till 9:30, took a lunch break and had to do more work for a client, then went back to the wood stuff and got it all done by 5:00 ... not bad if I may say so myself! It was constant motion!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Had a very busy day today. Delivered 3 cord of wood (that is 6 of my trailer loads, neatly stacked each time to provide the right volume), then unloaded & stacked again.
> 
> Tested a couple of saws, my new Chinese MS 660 knockoff with the Cross cylinder runs very strong.
> 
> Then I took the ATV and hauled the splitter up a hill with it to split up a Black Birch I dropped about a month ago.
> 
> Had other things I had to do in the early morning, so really did not get started till 9:30, took a lunch break and had to do more work for a client, then went back to the wood stuff and got it all done by 5:00 ... not bad if I may say so myself! It was constant motion!



Sounds like you've earned a beer!


----------



## Marshy

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow Mustang Mike, wouldn't expect a chimney change to make a difference, was there a change in inner Ø or was the change like for like.
> If you tell me Ø didn't change I'll really be scratching my head.


The draft in a chimney is largely due to the temperature difference of the flue gas and the outside temperature. It's a air density and a bouncy thing to make a stove breath. If you insulate the chimney and give up less heat to the chimney it will have a greater temperature at it's exit point and have a stronger draft. Adding length to the chimney also increases draft.


I haven't had a chance to go back for the rest of that locust yet. That stuff splits like a dream. Maybe it's just the stuff I got (cut down last year) but it splits easier than straight grained ash and oak.
I did work on my wood pile though. Got my cutting/splitting area all cleaned up with the tractor, positioned my splitter and started cutting/splitting when my neighbor came over. He was talking delivery of his new maple syrup evaporator and needed help. So I went over and helped him and the delivery guy (who had terrible English) unload. Apparently they didn't call him to tell him they were bringing it so he was scrabbling to find help. Luckily I had the day off and assisted. As a token of appreciation he gave me a half gallon of syrup! Talk about a sweet reward.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Makes complete sense Marshy, I'll lock that into memory bank of useful knowledge.


----------



## MustangMike

Adding to what Marshy stated, more vertical (less horizontal), and fewer elbows also make a huge difference.

The old flue only went up a bit, then mostly horizontal (a bit of a pitch, but not much). The new flue is much longer and entirely vertical, makes a huge difference. Also, the new one is insulated after it passes through the roof. It all makes a difference.


----------



## DSW

I burn sassafrass, maple, and cherry just so I fully appreciate all my Oak.

Plus on my own property I'm a true scrounger.

If I was Craigslist surfing I'd become one of those wood snobs.


----------



## DSW

abbott295 said:


> I don't think that picture is of beech (as I know it), and the description says they have to be dropped yet. Buyer beware?



All the Beech I run into has the typical smooth bark. Excellent firewood. 

My saw bench is a big slab of Beech that looks hideous on the bottom and beautiful on the top.



Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up 3/4 wrap handle, large spikes and 28" tech light bar for the 562View attachment 589785
> View attachment 589786
> getting closer to the perfect saw



Looking good.

You posted any pics of that truck lately?


----------



## Philbert

Tree #1 -"_I'm a son of a beech_!"

Tree #2 -"_I'm a son of a birch_!"

Tree #3 - "_Yeah, but your Mom was the best piece of ash in the forrest_!"

(Philbert)


----------



## Logger nate

[QUOTE="DSW, post


Looking good.

You posted any pics of that truck lately?[/QUOTE]
Thanks
This one ?


----------



## Hinerman

Finished a big oak today,,,storm blow down. I did not get a pic of the first load of the 2 main beams (24 & 27"):





2ND LOAD:




ROOTUS BALLUS (36" at the cut):





3RD AND FINAL LOAD:


----------



## Cowboy254

Hinerman said:


> Finished a big oak today,,,storm blow down. I did not get a pic of the first load of the 2 main beams (24 & 27"):
> 
> View attachment 590241
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND LOAD:
> View attachment 590242
> 
> 
> 
> ROOTUS BALLUS (36" at the cut):
> View attachment 590243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3RD AND FINAL LOAD:
> View attachment 590244



That's a beauty. Pity about the fence.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now THAT'S a tree!


----------



## LondonNeil

I've used the new(old) saw! to keep this thread on topic, I've posted in the chainsaw forum http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...38av-super-photos-and-a-few-questions.311522/


----------



## Sandhill Crane

What kind of two wheel cart are you moving those rounds with?


----------



## 95custmz

A strong one. LOL


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

We I have put this off long enough BIG OAK ........ KNOTS


Giving the Jonsereds some love 

Cutting into big chunks so I can move it lol 
I do love big saws 90 cc top end 28 inch bar




24 inch on a Poulan Pro still to big to move


Still not past the knot 
Spruce is looking better 

Stop
to take a selfie
I like oak till I get into the Knots
End part 1


----------



## 95custmz

MMM... Oak . Is it Red Oak?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Big oak part 2


Time for a 6 cube 






I think I am getting old 

Now I need a bigger trailer May try to cut some table tops now
Looking forward to cutting ash next week


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

95custmz said:


> MMM... Oak . Is it Red Oak?


YEP


----------



## 95custmz

Nice work! That big stuff will wear you out.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think yo need a bigger saw. Oh hang on, that's Cowboy's line.


----------



## Philbert

Big stuff.

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

A lot of people would have left that one because it is so much work. Nice to see it put to use.
By the looks of it...it would make a twenty year old feel old.
One piece at a time...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Popsicle sticks. I scrounge popsicle sticks compared to these guys....


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> YEP


Hey Dave. how ya been? is that the one you showed me down the hill,across the road?


----------



## Cowboy254

@Just a Guy that cuts wood , I love pics of big (arboreal) wood. Sure, it's more work than just carving off 15 inch rounds from a log that is suspended 3ft off the ground, but there's just something about cutting up a really big tree with all its buxom BTUs. I've had days like that, and remember them fondly.




Good times. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I think yo need a bigger saw. Oh hang on, that's Cowboy's line.



Everyone needs a bigger saw, even me. The Subaru is due for some new tyres soon ...


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Everyone needs a bigger saw, even me. The Subaru is due for some new tyres soon ...


If you're going 880, that Subaru is going to need more than tires! "Honey, the mechanic said it was the transmission!"


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> Hey Dave. how ya been? is that the one you showed me down the hill,across the road?


Yes 
With camp open I could not get to to many places so I went for the Knot from Hell
I had a plan to report on Square file and raker height but in this all the knots nothing impressed me till the end on a 24 inch white oak stump
so I did cut some cookies and noodle that


----------



## Hinerman

Sandhill Crane said:


> What kind of two wheel cart are you moving those rounds with?



It is hard to tell but I parked a little down hill, so I pushed those big rounds on by hand...easy peasy (kinda).

But, the 2 wheel cart is a "log mule". I could not do what i do without it. Kinda pricy but I can't afford a tractor. If I had a tractor I would need another truck, trailer, and driver too.

https://log-mule.com/

Those 36" rounds of oak are a little too big for the log mule (400 lb. limit), 28" or less is not a problem.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Cowboy254 said:


> @Just a Guy that cuts wood , I love pics of big (arboreal) wood. Sure, it's more work than just carving off 15 inch rounds from a log that is suspended 3ft off the ground, but there's just something about cutting up a really big tree with all its buxom BTUs. I've had days like that, and remember them fondly.
> 
> View attachment 590456
> 
> 
> Good times. Keep those pics coming.



I will have the 42 inch bar on the 655bp next time out 
When I am cutting I bring everything from wrist size and up home red oak makes some of the best coals 
I think most people around here have 20 inch bars and just a pickup so they cut what they can carry and move on 
I find a lot of wood just left on the ground ask the home owner they say take it please 
now I also see 28 inch bars on a 50 to 60cc saw shake my head and walk away


----------



## sunfish

End of this Spring. I also have that much in the dry. Will start cutting again in Oct.

Also a test photo post without using photobucket.


----------



## sunfish

Earlier in the year. Probably this past March.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Don, is that White Oak on the trailer?


----------



## sunfish

Yes Mike & on the truck. The split stuff is white, red Oak & some red Elm.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> [QUOTE="DSW, post
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> You posted any pics of that truck lately?


Thanks
This one ?View attachment 590157
View attachment 590158
[/QUOTE]

That's the one. What a beauty. 

I'll have to post mine up, it's not that clean but it's in phenomenal shape for a 97 in the Midwest.

If it had a manual I'd be buried in it.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> Thanks
> This one ?View attachment 590157
> View attachment 590158



That's the one. What a beauty. 

I'll have to post mine up, it's not that clean but it's in phenomenal shape for a 97 in the Midwest.

If it had a manual I'd be buried in it.[/QUOTE]
Thanks, it's one of the nicest obs fords I've seen, and it's a manual.. friend I bought it from put a lot of work into it, 
feel pretty blessed to have it. Kinda hate to use it but it wouldn't do me any good just sitting around. Would like to see pic of yours when you get a chance.
My old one
My sons


----------



## Cowboy254

Candlebark coals this morning. 




Didn't take long for the wood to catch!




Gotta look at the upside since it's too wet to scrounge today. Tomorrow's looking better though.


----------



## rarefish383

I also see 28 inch bars on a 50 to 60cc saw shake my head and walk away[/QUOTE]
I had my 660 with the 36" bar on my mill, all set up, and ready to go on some big Red Oak logs. The only other saw I had handy was my MS290, so I stuck the 25" bar on it. Didn't push it hard. It pulled that bar better than I thought it would, but, I've never done it again, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Phone just rang , it's the fella that owns the land where I have the tractors and do all the scrounging , he just sold 2 lots and wants to know if I can do a rush cut , "Drop and delimb , I'll haul them out and stack them for you" he sez ...
Looks like I'll be having a busy weekend because I can't say no to the guy that gives me a key to the gate .


----------



## dancan

The wife's giving me the evil eye


----------



## dancan

She'll get over it when I show her the big spruce


----------



## dancan

Pile of firewood to keep the house warm this winter


----------



## 95custmz




----------



## Ryan'smilling

dancan said:


> She'll get over it when I show her the big spruce



No pics of the big spruce, please...


----------



## Cowboy254

Or at least trim the brush off it first...


----------



## MustangMike

Got word this week that the place I have all the wood is being sold, closing end of next month.

Moved 5 cord out the last few days, and still have some Red Oak and Pig Nut Hickory I plan to mill! I will be busy, as usual!


----------



## MustangMike

sunfish said:


> View attachment 590503
> End of this Spring. I also have that much in the dry. Will start cutting again in Oct.
> 
> Also a test photo post without using photobucket.



Don, tell me you didn't cut those big beautiful White Oak rounds with a 50 cc saw with semi chisel???


----------



## Cowboy254

My farm access is rapidly running out, with the keys being handed over on Tuesday. I feel that I have enough wood for now and other people might benefit more from my wood cutting fetish. Rosscoe is still likely to be a bit short this season so I went out to the Lady Farm today to have a scout around. I went to the area where I had the threefer a couple of weeks ago and dropped 7 or 8 smallish to mediumish peppermints. My early photos are taking their sweet time to come through so instead I'm going to post what I did next once I'd stopped dropping dead standers. I saw a log that I have looked at and dissed previously. It clearly had been down for a fair while and I had assumed that it would be rotten. However, when I had a closer look today I saw that it was one trunk of a double trunked peppermint and was held off the ground by the other trunk. I also reckon there's going to be one PO'd wombat once I start the saw. 




It was good all the way through.




It wasn't a full trailer load, maybe 2/3 of a cube. I need to have something to show for the trip.



The first rounds are going in the fire tonight.


----------



## Cowboy254

I didn't cut up the trees I dropped, I just knocked them over so I can cut them up tomorrow and Rosscoe can shuttle the rounds to the trailers without getting sconed by a falling tree. I hope he is wearing his big boy pants tomorrow since he's going to be packing wood all day . (in the trailers).


----------



## Cowboy254

Couple more. The 661 did all the damage today. Looking forward to getting all these cut up tomorrow, I think maybe 3 cubes. We'll see. 




These two were about 15m apart, leaning in opposite directions, landed one on the stump of the other. 




Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## abbott295

Do wombats try to kill you too?


----------



## H-Ranch

abbott295 said:


> Do wombats try to kill you too?


Drop wombats will kill you....


----------



## Jeffkrib

For those of you who don't know a wombat is a bit like a cross between a bear and a wild pig. They will rip your gear box out if your unlucky enough to run over one


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey cow boy why do even bother with a small saw like an ms460.


----------



## sunfish

MustangMike said:


> Don, tell me you didn't cut those big beautiful White Oak rounds with a 50 cc saw with semi chisel???


Yes I did. Ported 50cc saws and well sharpened chain though.


----------



## Hinerman

dancan said:


> The wife's giving me the evil eye



My wife's evil eye is stuck. I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


----------



## Marshy

dancan said:


> Pile of firewood to keep the house warm this winter


Good thing you clarified.


----------



## Cowboy254

abbott295 said:


> Do wombats try to kill you too?





H-Ranch said:


> Drop wombats will kill you....



O yeah, they're deadly. Just look at this savage individual wrapped up in his blanky (if you dare)






Jeffkrib said:


> Hey cow boy why do even bother with a small saw like an ms460.



Dunno why I bother keeping it to be honest, Jeff. Must be getting sentimental. 

Actually, Limby is a better option when dropping these even though they would have been 10-18 inches mostly and the 460 could have done it with the 20 inch bar. But the bark near the base of these trees is pretty shaggy and the bigger dawgs get better bite. The 460 might get some love today  .


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Mike is right.
> 
> In my indoor boiler (when I use it), the size of splits and species of wood makes a big difference.
> 
> On a cold day, a full load of balsam splits (fireplace sized splits) lasts 45 minutes. A full load of fireplace sized aspen splits lasts 90 minutes. Aspen in larger rounds or blocks lasts 3.5 hours, birch and maple lasts 6 and oak lasts 8-12 hours. Red oak is about double the density of balsam yet it provides heat for ten times longer.


I'd love to see how long some osage orange & black locust would last in your boiler!


----------



## LondonNeil

You are a good guy Cowboy, really looking after a friend by the sound of it. Work him like a b**** tomorrow!

Are you going to do a 'farewell farm' Monday evening scrounge?


----------



## dancan

Got the where and what this morning , it's in there .












Lots of black spruce , a bit of red , some fir and 4 sticks of maple .
Here's 2 of the 4 lol











I got about 35' x 125' done today , 6 tanks of mix through the 241 , got about 2 hours left of cutting tomorrow and it's finished 
The developer was happy , he liked the way I stacked the poles so easy for him to find , I didn't go for much Zoggerwood on this one , pretty much 4" and up so not much time spent delimbing 
Polly be 5 cord total on this one .


----------



## LondonNeil

No Oak or Locust? Never mind, next time perhaps.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> No Oak or Locust? Never mind, next time perhaps.



Not a snowball's chance of that anytime soon lol
What I don't have in quality I'll make up in shear quantity


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Not a snowball's chance of that anytime soon lol
> What I don't have in quality I'll make up in shear quantity



You're a scrounge machine. But imagine how much faster you would have been if you were using a bigger saw . All that cutting and trimming, I dips me lid to you.

Roscoe and I hit the Lady Farm today and did some serious damage. I'm knackered. We met at 8.30am, started my saws at 9am after some fartarsing around fueling up and talking about wives and stuff and finished the unloading at his place at 4pm. Most of the wood needed to be carried or thrown up to 50m, albeit downhill. Might have taken a couple of throws for the bigger stuff. I dropped a couple more dead peppermints and cut them up for good measure and my initial estimates of 3 cubes was very, very conservative. Under promise and over deliver, as they say. I'll start posting pics tomorrow but now it's dinner time and I skipped lunch due to scrounging (fair enough, I reckon). Food o'clock.


----------



## woodchip rookie

mmmm...I like food o clock


----------



## dancan

Refuel time !






There , last tree  
All cut .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Refuel time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There , last tree
> All cut .



Hey @dancan , dunno why but I can only see the second pic. How's your back feeling after cutting a million poles off at the base?


----------



## husqvarna257

Got some larger oak rounds yesterday. Time to cut and split. Only problem is I am waiting on a ignition coil for my splitter.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @dancan , dunno why but I can only see the second pic. How's your back feeling after cutting a million poles off at the base?


same here cowboy. i just figured it was spruce sap on the camera lens.


----------



## LondonNeil

Gotta love google photos. As you know, I've not found it plan sailing myself recently!


----------



## dancan

Not sure bout the first pic , I'll repost it tomorrow. 
I started the second lot this afternoon but only burnt one tank of mix . 
No back issues at all with all the low cutting and that lightweight saw is a big plus at the end of the day.


----------



## dancan

Another thing about cutting them million trees is that I handled 95% of them by either stacking the poles or just moving the tops and slash to keep myself from being gridlocked in the cutting zone .
More work and planning there than what the pictures show .
This next lot has a lot more bigger trees, I might have to bring the tractor and winch so I don't get myself jammed up .


----------



## dancan

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eH3NHCo4D8T6Mm6U2

See if that link works


----------



## dancan

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gWjdEWPPbPzVzIj62

Lot 2 .
Not sure if these will work, trying to figure out how to post pics from this tablet.


----------



## farmer steve

that worked Dan. i see the Ryobi 241 and your size 9's.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Another thing about cutting them million trees is that I handled 95% of them by either stacking the poles or just moving the tops and slash to keep myself from being gridlocked in the cutting zone .
> More work and planning there than what the pictures show .
> .



I don't doubt that for one minute. So much time is spent dragging stuff around.


----------



## Cowboy254

husqvarna257 said:


> Got some larger oak rounds yesterday. Time to cut and split. Only problem is I am waiting on a ignition coil for my splitter.View attachment 591050



Looks like you might have to start swingin' .


----------



## KiwiBro

You know, if we all pitch in, we can buy Dan a little digger with a cutting head. Or he can keep using the Ryobi and we can get him one of these for the tractor:


----------



## MustangMike

Damn, that like ruins everything, is just as bad as getting wood that is already cut, I just won't do it!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Moved out another cord of wood this morning. A lot of work, and the max length for this person is 16", so we sort as we go through.

Then came home and split some wood here, then cut the grass. Then had an appt with a client, and then chilled with a couple of Sams.


----------



## JustJeff

Restrained myself and my CAD today as I skipped over a cheap husky 61. Part of me really wants it though. Went and stacked a couple cord from the split pile instead. Took my daughter fishing on a small canoe only lake today where it was just us and a family of loons. Pretty good day at Jeff's house!


----------



## KiwiBro

Or maybe Dan could build one of these instead:


----------



## Marshy

So I went back for more locust today and brought home a load of wood. I did manage to shoot some and stacked it next to my scrounged ash I got earlier this year. 
Here's a pic from the guys yard. The size is deceiving. I cut up what's on the ground and it filled my truck. Most was about 24" diameter.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> that worked Dan. i see the Ryobi 241 and your size 9's.


10.5's 
It was a tad warm with chainsaw boots a pants .


----------



## Cowboy254

Wasn't so warm here when Roscoe and I were on the scrounge on Sunday. I even put my chainsaw pants and boots in front of the fire to warm them up a bit before I put them on.




Today's weapon of choice. Since there was no blue gum to cut and the wood was all pretty clean I ditched the semi chisel and put a brand spanking new full chisel on.




These trees were maximum 18 inches at the base but quite long - the log jack is worth every cent.




Zzzt, zzzt, zzzt.




More to come...


----------



## Cowboy254

Wasn't long before Roscoe was doing the first trip home. Despite having a cage on his trailer we weren't loading it up fully since it is a single axle and has been patched up a few times. Also to get out we needed to drive over a small dam wall to get off the farm which has been deteriorating with recent rain. It would have been embarrassing to have the dam give way and be rolling down the hill.




While Ross was having a rest driving wood home, I carried on doing what I was doing. Some of these were getting a fair way in so we had to lug the wood out which was a bit time consuming.









All ready to burn.




Still more to come...


----------



## KiwiBro

I see more in there too, Cowboy. No winch on that 4wd?

How about one of these, with a block up high in a nearby tree.


https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I see more in there too, Cowboy. No winch on that 4wd?
> 
> How about one of these, with a block up high in a nearby tree.
> View attachment 591278
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I



Nah no winch, he uses it to ferry kids around in rather than scrounge so we had to move the wood out by hand. Then again, since I was doing the sawing and he was doing most of the lugging, that was his problem .


----------



## KiwiBro

Even betterer. The old 'firewood warms at least twice' mantra.


----------



## dancan

I think that's an old wive's tale Kiwi , 
1 when you cut and delimb it , 2 when you haul it out , 3 when you block it , 4 when you split it , 5 when you stack it , 6 when you burn .
You can even add a few more heat cycles depending on your process lol


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Another thing about cutting ......
> This next lot has a lot more bigger trees, I might have to bring the tractor and winch so I don't get myself jammed up .



I did a quick run up to house lot #2 after supper , figured I'd just chain up to the truck and do like Clint and haul the stems out as I had done with my van ... Well ,

















More fun with the tractor lol


----------



## tpence2177

With all the rain Alabama has been getting we have had a lot of downed trees. Lots of scrounging opportunity, but 95* heat has turned me away when I just do it to sale firewood I can just cut in my back yard this winter when it cools down lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 95custmz

That's cheating


----------



## tpence2177

Haha got plenty of red oak to clean out to at least get where I can mow some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svk

ReggieT said:


> I'd love to see how long some osage orange & black locust would last in your boiler!


Me too!


----------



## svk

I'm still alive. 

Spent 5 days in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area on the far northeastern corner of MN with my 9 year old. 

It was windy nearly every day and the wind kept switching from west to east which slowed the fishing but we still caught dozens of fish. Kept a few for a couple of meals. Had a bear visit our campsite but luckily I had the food pack with us in the canoe. We saw him swim from our site as we returned home one day. 

Overall we had a great trip. 

Here's some scrounging and some other pics from the trip:


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like a great trip @svk . What are those foreign fish you were catching? Look like good eatin. 

Meanwhile, back at the ranch ... 

I love that log jack, just perfect on these long trunks. 




Roscoe still had plenty of wood to toss down the hill so I had time to take a load down to the now former Lady Farmer without holding him up. Her new place is pretty close by, then came back to cut some more. 




Down the small end of these logs there will often be a single big crack on the inside and half the time they fall in two when they hit the ground. If you're wondering where all the spiders go in winter, this is where. I suggested to Ross that he get the missus to split those bits at home and see what happens. 




Here's what he had lugged down the hill just before I left to give the Lady a load  . Still had plenty to bring down and I still had more dropped trees to cut up. 




You just know there's still more to come ...


----------



## Jeffkrib

I'm jealous of the last two post, especially seeing as I'm at work while you guys are living the dream.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I'm still alive.
> 
> Spent 5 days in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area on the far northeastern corner of MN with my 9 year old.
> 
> It was windy nearly every day and the wind kept switching from west to east which slowed the fishing but we still caught dozens of fish. Kept a few for a couple of meals. Had a bear visit our campsite but luckily I had the food pack with us in the canoe. We saw him swim from our site as we returned home one day.
> 
> Overall we had a great trip.
> 
> Here's some scrounging and some other pics from the trip:
> 
> View attachment 591359
> View attachment 591360
> View attachment 591361
> View attachment 591362
> View attachment 591363
> View attachment 591364
> View attachment 591365
> View attachment 591366
> View attachment 591367
> View attachment 591368


That's awesome! Kids will have those memories for life. Couple weeks and we leave on the annual father/son fishing trip. We graduated from canoes to aluminum boats (cause it's allowed) and we rough camp for a couple days on the French river. Good times.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy, I've no idea what spider they are but knowing what your part of the world is like for venomous critters (and things with big teeth) I'd be running! Thankfully we don't have anything worse than Adder snakes, bees and wasps, although a non-native spider called the false widow has arrived and is spreading. It looks very similar to our common garden spiders but has a bite like a bee sting apparently. I saw one (I think) on a round I'd just unloaded from my car the other week and put my gloves back on before flicking him off into the flowerbed!


----------



## MustangMike

Was doing some splitting in real hot weather 2 days ago, so I took the shirt off, and then I felt something on my stomach, and it was a real nice size spider, but luckily just flicked it off, no damage! What are you gonna do ... just keep splitting!


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like a great trip @svk . What are those foreign fish you were catching? Look like good eatin.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch ...
> 
> I love that log jack, just perfect on these long trunks.
> 
> View attachment 591401
> 
> 
> Roscoe still had plenty of wood to toss down the hill so I had time to take a load down to the now former Lady Farmer without holding him up. Her new place is pretty close by, then came back to cut some more.
> 
> View attachment 591402
> 
> 
> Down the small end of these logs there will often be a single big crack on the inside and half the time they fall in two when they hit the ground. If you're wondering where all the spiders go in winter, this is where. I suggested to Ross that he get the missus to split those bits at home and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 591403
> 
> 
> Here's what he had lugged down the hill just before I left to give the Lady a load  . Still had plenty to bring down and I still had more dropped trees to cut up.
> 
> View attachment 591404
> 
> 
> You just know there's still more to come ...



Is that the infamous Huntsman spider? Creepy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like a great trip @svk . What are those foreign fish you were catching? Look like good eatin.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the ranch ...
> 
> I love that log jack, just perfect on these long trunks.
> 
> View attachment 591401
> 
> 
> Roscoe still had plenty of wood to toss down the hill so I had time to take a load down to the now former Lady Farmer without holding him up. Her new place is pretty close by, then came back to cut some more.
> 
> View attachment 591402
> 
> 
> Down the small end of these logs there will often be a single big crack on the inside and half the time they fall in two when they hit the ground. If you're wondering where all the spiders go in winter, this is where. I suggested to Ross that he get the missus to split those bits at home and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 591403
> 
> 
> Here's what he had lugged down the hill just before I left to give the Lady a load  . Still had plenty to bring down and I still had more dropped trees to cut up.
> 
> View attachment 591404
> 
> 
> You just know there's still more to come ...


The first fish were smallmouth bass. The second ones are walleyes. Walleye is basically the king of freshwater fish (of non salmon species) for table fare. Bass tastes great when caught in clear water lakes like this one.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Was doing some splitting in real hot weather 2 days ago, so I took the shirt off, and then I felt something on my stomach, and it was a real nice size spider, but luckily just flicked it off, no damage! What are you gonna do ... just keep splitting!


Even the non dangerous species of spiders can leave a nasty bite that takes weeks to fully heal. Around here we have what I call "banana" spiders which have a body shaped like a banana. They like to hang out near lakes and rivers and if they bite you the flesh literally rots away around the bite.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I made cookies yesterday ran the big guys till every chain was dull still more to cut but I need a bigger trailer 









And for my friends down under


----------



## duckman

what you going too do with them big cookie's ?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

table tops ? 
not sure


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Even the non dangerous species of spiders can leave a nasty bite that takes weeks to fully heal. Around here we have what I call "banana" spiders which have a body shaped like a banana. They like to hang out near lakes and rivers and if they bite you the flesh literally rots away around the bite.




I do like it up here in the Great White North , only worry I have here is a Drop Porcupine ...


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I'm jealous of the last two post, especially seeing as I'm at work while you guys are living the dream.



Actually, these are all from Sunday. I'm just re-living the dream.



95custmz said:


> Is that the infamous Huntsman spider? Creepy!



Yep, they're huntsmans. I imagine they would have been all through that part of the log, they're at Roscoe's house now. Twice I've had one crawl up onto my shoulder while cutting and seen this big hairy thing in my peripheral vision. FAAAARK! The first time it happened I threw the saw and dispatched the spider, the second time I was a bit more composed. Now, it's just 'meh, big hairy spider'. 



Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> And for my friends down under
> View attachment 591502



Finally, a pic from you blokes that I don't have to stand on my head to see properly!


----------



## Cowboy254

I'll admit, I might have gone slightly overboard with the pics on Sunday. Here's Roscoe's next load heading home.




And the one after that.




And here's my next trailer load ready to unload in Roscoe's carport. 




Good thing he doesn't need to park a car in there since his last load was still to be unloaded in there too. Well over six cubes all up. I didn't go home empty-handed either. 




@dancan , it's oak! Technically it is she-oak, a type of local casuarina. They don't grow very big and I've never bothered with them. I measured and weighed the one standing up and it worked out to be about 820kg/m which is similar to the peppermint anyway. Curious to see how it burns, not that I'll have much opportunity to cut more of it.


----------



## dancan

Pffft, oak , shmoke.....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea....balsa is where its at


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea....balsa is where its at



Balsa is a hardwood at least, botanically speaking.


----------



## JustJeff

I did not scrounge, split , stack or cut any firewood today. It was pretty warm in the shop at work today. Since we live 20 minutes from the second longest freshwater beach in the world, I took the kids and we went swimming. Cooled us right down!


----------



## Cowboy254

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 591784
> I did not scrounge, split , stack or cut any firewood today. It was pretty warm in the shop at work today. Since we live 20 minutes from the second longest freshwater beach in the world, I took the kids and we went swimming. Cooled us right down!



I'll bet it cooled you down, is the water temp into double figures? Great pic btw.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Question: Is anyone still burning this time of the year in the northen hemisphere?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Question: Is anyone still burning this time of the year in the northen hemisphere?



By the lack of action on this thread in the last day or two, I reckon it must be pretty warm over there. Now that I'm off farm access, my scrounging is going to be pretty infrequent now, so I got nothin'. Oi! @KiwiBro , you been cutting any e.saligna recently?


----------



## dancan

Not up here , in the 30C range this week .


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> By the lack of action on this thread in the last day or two, I reckon it must be pretty warm over there. Now that I'm off farm access, my scrounging is going to be pretty infrequent now, so I got nothin'. Oi! @KiwiBro , you been cutting any e.saligna recently?


Not for ages. A firewood customer has plenty of E.botryoides and E.saligna logs I dropped for her a while ago but I don't think she can afford me anymore, so I don't know what will happen with those logs. There is a mixed stand of saligna and fastigata up North I will get stuck into next Summer. Some nice trees in there, around 4-5' DBH. But that's about it for gums.


----------



## svk

Just burning in the fire pit and the sauna here. High between the high 70's and low 90's over the past week. Nights in the 50's and 60's. This summer has been nice in the fact that it cools down considerably overnight. When you get those days where it doesn't cool off at all, that makes for a long summer.


----------



## MustangMike

Still have a good amount of firewood to deliver, and logs to mill, as the house where they are is being sold next month. A few days have been oppressively hot, and I'm trying to let my right shoulder recover a bit.

Did a bike ride in the extreme heat on Tue, went 30+ mi. but hit the wall hard at 25 mi with the heat, so I returned slowly after that. Had not ridden in over a week due to all the rain the previous week. Sometimes, just tough to catch a break!

Got a new milling rig I'm gonna try out. S/B able to do 33/34" with the 660, and I have a Red Oak log just about that size.


----------



## svk

You are doing retirement right Mike!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Heat index supposed to be 100F in Central Ohio today.


----------



## svk

They've backed off the high temps here but thunderstorms rolling in for the weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Just walked the dogs, it is already oppressively hot out there. Will start out just tinkering with the saws, and have a business appt later in the afternoon.

Thanks Steve, but "semi" retired, and in Tax Season it is still 7 days a week, long hours every day, so really it is just "condensed".

I handled 4 business calls yesterday, and it has been like that this year, just did not slow down after Tax Season as much as it usually does. I think part of it is a lot of my client base is ageing, like me, and just need more attention than they used to. A lot of extra work when someone passes, or a Trust is set up.


----------



## svk

I hear you. 

I think you are doing it right. Desk job to pay the bills and physical job of firewood and tree removal to keep the body limber and the mind clear. Oh and provides cash whenever you want.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I see 100F is only 38C....all day I'm just going to tell myself "its only 38, quit whining"


----------



## svk

On the other side of the spectrum, last week while camping it was 48 F overnight with heavy dew. Was real happy to have sweats and a nice quallofil lined sleeping bag as I didn't bring a jacket along!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

been hot here too, well by London standards, 28C and sticky for days. Ive picked a couple of cooler moments to cut or split, been splitting at 10pm for a while. Only my neighbours have a pond( thry call it a pond, its more a weedy puddle) so the mozzies are a pest. I've taken to burning jos sticks to keep them away. I'm waiting on saw parts now, before i can test the 038Super again.


----------



## svk

Our mosquitos have died down to that they are only a problem for an hour before until an hour after dusk. Horse and deer flies are bad but not terrible. Had a few no-see-ums biting me around dusk the other night too.


----------



## Logger nate

Mosquito's better here but horse flies where pretty bad last couple times up in the mountains cutting, not as bad as cowboys spiders though. Thankfully it cools off pretty good at night here too.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

4 foot bar running rich 
Poulan Pro 655 Bp
almost 90 on Monday


----------



## LondonNeil

The burble burble, that's four-stroke-ing? That's because it's rich? Why run it so rich? Cooling?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> The burble burble, that's four-stroke-ing? That's because it's rich? Why run it so rich? Cooling?


To allow for margin of error or for break in.


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> 4 foot bar running rich
> Poulan Pro 655 Bp
> almost 90 on Monday



Sounds great. Love the distinctive sound of a horizontal piston engine. Mac, Homie, Poulan all sound a little different but similar.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> The burble burble, that's four-stroke-ing? That's because it's rich? Why run it so rich? Cooling?


To keep the mozzies away?


----------



## dancan

Been a tad warm here in the "Great White North" air temps 27C/81F but in full sun it sure ain't that , add the humidity and it gets a feels like 33c/91F but start working in the sun and it's all a lie ....
Luckily Sat/Sun calls for 22c/72f so those will be 2 hot days but way better for cutting the 2nd houselot 
I do prefer the 15c/60F for cutting but I have to make hay when the sun shines 
Lotsa a fluids on them hot days is a must .


----------



## rarefish383

Ratz, I've got to figure out how to load pics now that PB gave me the boot. We went off shore yesterday, about 35 miles out of Chincotegaue Va. I got a tad roasted, look like a raccoon, white around the eyes and red all over. We caught 3 small Mahi Mahi. One of our friends caught 2 Yellowfin Tuna and 3 Mahi. Got home about 10 this morning and started mowing, got the clinic done and was going to start on another yard. Heat index over 100, stayed home and watched the dogs sleep in the AC, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Been a tad warm here in the "Great White North" air temps 27C/81F but in full sun it sure ain't that , add the humidity and it gets a feels like 33c/91F but start working in the sun and it's all a lie ....
> Luckily Sat/Sun calls for 22c/72f so those will be 2 hot days but way better for cutting the 2nd houselot
> I do prefer the 15c/60F for cutting but I have to make hay when the sun shines.
> 
> As my old buddy used to say, "lay to the saw, and the lumber will come", Joe.


----------



## svk

The lawn isn't getting mowed tonight.


----------



## dancan

I can work in these temps all day , I've been told I won't melt lol
Doesn't mean I have to like it .


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> The lawn isn't getting mowed tonight.
> 
> View attachment 591985


Hey, Pay attention to the road. LOL


----------



## svk

Who said I was driving!


----------



## 95custmz

Oh, You scared me there, for a minute.


----------



## cantoo

It's been a little warm here too. I bought a little patio furnace and lit it up just to mess with my wife. Our little dog liked it but the black dog Tucker wasn't impressed. That's my wife cutting grass on the front lawn.


----------



## cantoo

And to keep it firewood related. I bought this saw to also mess with my wife. She was real impressed. And to wet everyone appetite, I bid this up to about $900 but let it go. It's a Hesson stacker that tilts and has forward and reverse. Would make a pretty sweet log deck really easy and cheap. It was hard to keep my hand down.


----------



## svk

I love those "chimnea" style burners. 

My neighbor got a terra cotta one and we overfired it the first time using it and cracked it. Too much beer may have been involved. He got an iron one after that and it's still going.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

KiwiBro said:


> To keep the mozzies away?


Yes it will clean up under load


----------



## crowbuster

cantoo said:


> View attachment 591993
> It's been a little warm here too. I bought a little patio furnace and lit it up just to mess with my wife. Our little dog liked it but the black dog Tucker wasn't impressed. That's my wife cutting grass on the front lawn.
> View attachment 591991
> View attachment 591992



Mr. Cantoo. What do you have to say about those windmills? good bad or other. They are tryin to get em in round here. Oh, they mite cut some trees down I could scroung to stay on topic


----------



## cantoo

crowbuster, I have family and friends on both sides of the issue. They are noisy and they are expensive. Rather than waste my time, energy and money on trying to stop something that I could not stop I decided to put more thought into reducing my electrical needs. Someone has to pay for all that expense and when the dust settles that means me so I bought an OWB, put in a bunch of new windows and doors, insulated where I was short and started scrounging until I got a good deal on all the wood I can use. I can see 33 windmills out my kitchen window alone. I figured the mills were coming so might as well make the best of it. My cousin said they would never allow any on his property and he stood firm. Real smart move now he is surrounded by mills and receives $1500 per year instead of $28,000 for each of the 3 wind mills that could have been on his property ( he rents the land out anyway) and the mills are a couple hundred feet off his fence lines. Yup, real smart move there. I feel that my neighbours and I have done our part but now we have enough in our community, time for someone else to step up and host them. The money was going to be spent anyway at least my friends and neighbours have benefitted from them. As for the health issues there have been windmills for years all over the world and nothing that I am aware of has been proven. People say they are being driven crazy by them but I think some of them might have been crazy to begin with.
And I can proudly say that I climbed to the top of one and lived to tell the tale. It almost killed me but I did it and free hand too, no lift assist on the one I climbed. Heck of a view from up there. I also have tons of family in the Nuclear business and they rag on wind mills every chance they get.


----------



## JustJeff

My comments on wind power is that it's great as long as you're willing to run off battery when the wind ain't blowin. Otherwise the nuclear plant has to keep that turbine turning so the power is there when the demand comes. Cant just flick a nuclear reactor on and off like like starting a generator. Don't matter any way, in our lifetime we will see the end of grid electricity with advances in solar and battery technology. The technology is already there, just needs to get cheaper, and it will. 
Either way, I'll still burn wood!


----------



## KiwiBro

Wood is just concentrated/compressed solar energy anyway.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Incorrect KiwiBro, Wood is concentrated compressed nuclear energy... The sun energy is derived from Nuclear.
Only difference is Nuclear has a slightly higher energy content. E=MC2 Energy (in Joules)=Mass (in kg) x Speed of light (299792458 m/s) 2 . It ends up being a massive number, I remember working this out years ago, the energy content of 1 gram of uranium is equal to about 2000 ton of coal. Once you take out the inefficiencies of both its about 2 -3 million times the energy content of coal or about 4 – 6 million times wood.

First law of energy conservation: *Energy* can be neither created nor destroyed mealy transformed from one form to another.
All energy on earth is derived from the suns energy (or nuclear energy), with one exception...... Anyone know what it is?


----------



## KiwiBro

Crikey. Think of all the people with nuclear panels on their roofs. That's one massive class action lawsuit against the clever marketeers who sold them "solar" panels.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jeffkrib said:


> All energy on earth is derived from the suns energy (or nuclear energy), with one exception...... Anyone know what it is?


Gravity?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

KiwiBro said:


> Wood is just concentrated/compressed solar energy anyway.


You made me laugh....
Worked in nuclear plants. Not a fan, not even a milli rem (spelling?)


----------



## Jeffkrib

Correct, not for hydro power as the sun lifts the water to the top of the hill.
Tidal power from the moons gravity.


----------



## MustangMike

Tidal power could easily power everything, but we are prohibited from using it!

It is as reliable as a clock, and very, very powerful.


----------



## Marshy

Sandhill Crane said:


> You made me laugh....
> Worked in nuclear plants. Not a fan, not even a milli rem (spelling?)


Milirem. 
One of the best ways to harness large scale power generation IMO.


----------



## LondonNeil

Geo thermal is using the residual heat left from compressing a dust cloud into our planet, so that doesn't really derive from the sun.

Those sums, 1g of uranium doesn't disappear, it becomes less than one gram of a heap of isotopes of different elements, so M is a small number, but c squared is very very large. 

Working in metric is easy, but what is the fudge factor to convert mass in pounds, light speed in mph to energy in Btu?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wood Nazi said:


> My comments on wind power is that it's great as long as you're willing to run off battery when the wind ain't blowin. Otherwise the nuclear plant has to keep that turbine turning so the power is there when the demand comes. Cant just flick a nuclear reactor on and off like like starting a generator. Don't matter any way, in our lifetime we will see the end of grid electricity with advances in solar and battery technology. The technology is already there, just needs to get cheaper, and it will.
> Either way, I'll still burn wood!


I don't know what country you live in but the government of the UNunited States of America will never let that happen. You think they want people to be independent? You think they are going to lose the billions they make from utilities? Not in THREE lifetimes. If they wanted people to be independent there wouldnt be welfare. Instead of spending money on all the other crap they would be setting aside money for grants so people could get off the grid. Theres laws in states that PROHIBIT "off the grid" procedures.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't know what country you live in but the government of the UNunited States of America will never let that happen. You think they want people to be independent? You think they are going to lose the billions they make from utilities? Not in THREE lifetimes. If they wanted people to be independent there wouldnt be welfare. Instead of spending money on all the other crap they would be setting aside money for grants so people could get off the grid. Theres laws in states that PROHIBIT "off the grid" procedures.


Canada. But I lived in America for 14 years. I hear you. Don't think governments can stop the technology but I agree, they'll find a way to tax you for it. Be a solar home surcharge on your property tax or something. 
Anyways back to topic, I am currently loading some scrounged willow and Pine into my truck for camp fire wood!


----------



## KiwiBro

I live in a district that includes one of the biggest tidal harbours in the world, with almost 100,000 Ha flooded with each high tide and about 270,000 cf of flow each day peaking at about 5 knots of speed. The entrance is only about 3 miles wide. There was a 200MW tidal generator proposed but was (informally) shot down and formally bought by a predominantly petro energy company and shelved. I can see both sides of the argument but it would have been great to get at least one turbine in there and see how well it did or didn't do.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> All energy on earth is derived from the suns energy (or nuclear energy), with one exception...... Anyone know what it is?



I was going to say disco. Anyway.

Now that scrounging is much harder than it has been in recent years, I figured I might as well work on the stuff that I already have. This one that I cut in April...




has now been mostly split, debarked and stacked. The small stuff is split and in a separate pile to eventually go down to my brother. The wood is nice burning but the bark is maybe 2cm thick and has so much ash in it that if you burn it you regret being lazy for not taking it off earlier. It comes off more easily when it's dry but I can fit more in the shed if I take it off now and I want to pack as much as I can in there. 




This bay is 2m across and stacked 2.4m high. I was up on my tippy-toes to toss it up there but as it all dries it'll come back into easy reach. The view was nice tonight.




Debarking isn't as fun as cutting, who knew .


----------



## LondonNeil

Sweet view.

So not got a good relationship with the guy taking on the farm? what do you think you'll do now?

I was about to head out the back door and grab the fiskars for a 30 to 40 minute splitting workout after finally getting my iittle girl down to bed, get to the back door and........drum rum drum of rain on the conservatory roof. Rollocks. So its awful tv with my better half, and I mean AWFUL. She's into lots of those 'Real housewives of....' shows but this thing makes them look good, if you have 'Love Island' I hope you never have to watch it,if yo don't have it, I hope you never do.


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile up here in the Great White North it was in the mid 90's today but the ac at home was set at 64 and the beer in the fridge is nice and cold 
Nicer weather tomorrow for cutting , 70's .
We've got some pretty big tides up here 







Looks like someone forgot to plug the drain but it'll be full up in 12 hours .
They are also doing some tidal power studies as well .
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ndy-turbine-electricity-emera-hydro-1.3862227


----------



## Marshy

LondonNeil said:


> ...
> Those sums, 1g of uranium doesn't disappear, it becomes less than one gram of a heap of isotopes of different elements, so M is a small number, but c squared is very very large.
> 
> Working in metric is easy, but what is the fudge factor to convert mass in pounds, light speed in mph to energy in Btu?


You start losing me here then idk where your are going with the rest lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Sweet view.
> 
> So not got a good relationship with the guy taking on the farm? what do you think you'll do now?



I actually hardly know him, I only know his ex-wife (in a strictly wood-cutting way only). I can't imagine he'd be favourably disposed to me coming and introducing myself as the guy who stripped his farm of almost every easily accessible dead standing tree. 

When I found out the farm was going to change hands I put in the big ones to get four winters in front. I'll be able to stretch that out a bit with some roadside scrounge here and there. I have a few friends who have farms but I don't want to wear out the welcome too much although a slab or two of beer here and there would help preserve that. I also know of another farming couple who are starting to get on a bit but where the bloke has MS and will probably need some help soon - a bit of cut some for you, cut some for me could be worked out. Bit of extra insulation in the house when we renovate soon should cut consumption a bit. 
After all that, if I'm still short I'll buy a crapload of logs and swing saws that way  .


----------



## MustangMike

The heat wave continued here today, but life goes on, so after finishing up some paperwork in the morning, I delivered a 1/2 cord and milled 4 Hickory boards with my new Chinese 660 (I call it Flying Tiger). It runs well, and made some real nice boards (2.25" x 7.5'):

Also made lots of sawdust, mostly captured in the peeled bark.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> The heat wave continued here today, but life goes on, so after finishing up some paperwork in the morning, I delivered a 1/2 cord and milled 4 Hickory boards with my new Chinese 660 (I call it Flying Tiger). It runs well, and made some real nice boards (2.25" x 7.5'):
> 
> Also made lots of sawdust, mostly captured in the peeled bark.


Did you buy the Chinese 660 new?


----------



## MustangMike

More pics after I got the boards home:

That dead, dry Hickory was tough on the saw and the chains!


----------



## MustangMike

Wood Nazi said:


> Did you buy the Chinese 660 new?



Yes, with the Cross MMWS P&C.


----------



## dancan

[emoji3]


----------



## svk

Went from 85 to 66 quickly last night after two t-storms rolled through. Then it cleared up and was buggy but beautiful. 

Enjoyed a few brews in the screen tent and a great sauna. 






And some covfefe this morning before heading out.


----------



## dancan

Sammich Tyme !


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow, super view Steve.


----------



## dancan

3:00 Coffee break tyme


----------



## dancan

Quittin Tyme !


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The wife's giving me the evil eye


Has the wife's eye gotten any better now .


dancan said:


>


----------



## dancan

Nope , she was complaining that I had way more pics of tractors , trees and firewood than of the kids ... Not sure what's wrong with that ?






The MacT is cooler in this heat , duct tape to hold that rain shield on it to keep the sun off the back of my neck and it also keeps the dear flies from landing and tearing off a pound of flesh lol


----------



## dancan

This morning I had an issue with the 241 , the throttle would stick wide open and not spring back .
The trigger pivot got gummed up with sap from all the fir .






PB Blaster to the rescue lol


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> This morning I had an issue with the 241 , the throttle would stick wide open and not spring back .
> The trigger pivot got gummed up with sap from all the fir .



Yeah that stuff gets everywhere, I know. Oh wait, no I don't .


----------



## dancan

Pfffft ...


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah that stuff gets everywhere, I know. Oh wait, no I don't .


Zing!


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Nope , she was complaining that I had way more pics of tractors , trees and firewood than of the kids ... Not sure what's wrong with that ?


It's ok buddy, just keep trying, I'm sure you will get it right .


dancan said:


> This morning I had an issue with the 241 , the throttle would stick wide open and not spring back .
> The trigger pivot got gummed up with sap from all the fir .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB Blaster to the rescue lol


Does that work as good as wd40.
Before I start working on pine I spray my saws down, then I spray them every time I refuel, I don't like sap .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Mostly red maple in my area and it's rare to find a big one that isn't punky in the core.


Did you say punky maple Steve .
Had an insurance guy call me and ask me to scrounge this one off a house lol.
I left the wood on site after removing it from the house, as I was 45 min away from the house, but I think I'll be okay .


----------



## muddstopper

On my way to my shed to hook up my boat, I passed my firewood pile. I looked at it for a few seconds, feeling guilty that I didnt have it split and stacked by now. Then I got over it, hooked up the boat and went fishing. They will have the Lake level pulled way down in a couple of months, and it should be a bit cooler, I can split the wood then


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


> On my way to my shed to hook up my boat, I passed my firewood pile. I looked at it for a few seconds, feeling guilty that I didnt have it split and stacked by now. Then I got over it, hooked up the boat and went fishing. They will have the Lake level pulled way down in a couple of months, and it should be a bit cooler, I can split the wood then


 of the fish you caught.


----------



## dancan

The beginning 






The ending 






I'd bet I've got more spruce than most of y'all lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> The beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet I've got more spruce than most of y'all lol


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet I've got more spruce than most of y'all lol


You have more spruce than most county's around me lol.


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> of the fish you caught.


There is a reason they call it fishing instead of catching


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> You have more spruce than most county's around me lol.



Dancan has more spruce than most countries around me!


----------



## cantoo

My wife says no more firewooding toys. I decided to agree with her.
I'm pricing a Woodland Mills bandsaw mill. No more firewooding toys, only milling toys from now on. I'm tired of cutting really nice 20" laser straight ash into firewood. There is also lots of cedar to come out yet. And the poplar can finally be used for something other than exercise and a little heat.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Dancan has more spruce than most countries around me!


That's funny stuff CB.
You were saying you don't have to deal with the pitch/sap, I was wondering how bad the fines/dust of that very hard wood you usually cut effects the saws and filters. It seems like it could plug a filter pretty fast, also cause oiler problems.
Hope your Monday is starting off well.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's funny stuff CB.
> You were saying you don't have to deal with the pitch/sap, I was wondering how bad the fines/dust of that very hard wood you usually cut effects the saws and filters. It seems like it could plug a filter pretty fast, also cause oiler problems.
> Hope your Monday is starting off well.


My Monday's going great, it's 1.30pm and I've already knocked off from work . 

Yeah, I tap out the filters fairly often (well when I remember). Dry blue gum is the hardest in my immediate area and is hard on chains - it's twice as hard as white oak. I broke a number of carbide chain cutters off and put backward pointing burrs on full chisel chains cutting that stuff and there are a number of species around in other parts that are harder again. Changing to semi-chisel certainly solved the damage problem but is slow going and you're soon producing sawdust as much as chips so it does clog the filter faster, no question. No such trouble when it's green. The other local species also dust up the filters when dry but without the chain damage. 

Never had a problem with the oilers. TBH, I rarely actually check, other than noting that it uses 3/4 tank of bar oil for every tank of 2-stroke.


----------



## svk

Top of the morning to y'all. 

Up early to bring one of my boys to the in-laws so he can spend a few days with his grandparents. My neighbor wants to buy a saw from me so when I get home I'll be setting that up for him.


----------



## svk

Haven't done much cutting lately but threw some chips from a standing dead aspen behind my cabin a few days ago. 

Cutting on a hill that is mostly sugar sand but I was able to locate a rock after about a tank full of fuel.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now ya done it. Show us all how sharpening is done.


----------



## svk

I've got 12 chains with my guy to sharpen which is fine because I won't be cutting for a few weeks. When you rock em nice like that it's too much work to file them lol.


----------



## Philbert

It it's only one or two teeth, might be worth it to just file those back. If it is all the cutters on one side, that's a different story.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> It it's only one or two teeth, might be worth it to just file those back. If it is all the cutters on one side, that's a different story.
> 
> Philbert


They will be getting a new "do" aka square grind.


----------



## MustangMike

Now your talking!


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> I'm still alive.
> 
> Spent 5 days in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area on the far northeastern corner of MN with my 9 year old.
> 
> It was windy nearly every day and the wind kept switching from west to east which slowed the fishing but we still caught dozens of fish. Kept a few for a couple of meals. Had a bear visit our campsite but luckily I had the food pack with us in the canoe. We saw him swim from our site as we returned home one day.
> 
> Overall we had a great trip.
> 
> Here's some scrounging and some other pics from the trip:
> 
> View attachment 591359
> View attachment 591360
> View attachment 591361
> View attachment 591362
> View attachment 591363
> View attachment 591364
> View attachment 591365
> View attachment 591366
> View attachment 591367
> View attachment 591368


Smallmouth & Walleyes...YUM!!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> My Monday's going great, it's 1.30pm and I've already knocked off from work .
> 
> Yeah, I tap out the filters fairly often (well when I remember). Dry blue gum is the hardest in my immediate area and is hard on chains - it's twice as hard as white oak. I broke a number of carbide chain cutters off and put backward pointing burrs on full chisel chains cutting that stuff and there are a number of species around in other parts that are harder again. Changing to semi-chisel certainly solved the damage problem but is slow going and you're soon producing sawdust as much as chips so it does clog the filter faster, no question. No such trouble when it's green. The other local species also dust up the filters when dry but without the chain damage.
> 
> Never had a problem with the oilers. TBH, I rarely actually check, other than noting that it uses 3/4 tank of bar oil for every tank of 2-stroke.


Always nice to get off a little early .
I figured you would have some problems with filters.
Do you have the maxflow on limby.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Haven't done much cutting lately but threw some chips from a standing dead aspen behind my cabin a few days ago.
> 
> Cutting on a hill that is mostly sugar sand but I was able to locate a rock after about a tank full of fuel.
> 
> View attachment 592599


Howdy Steve.
That chain looks like harvester chain on my computer.
I went to take a stump down flush yesterday and fortunately I saw the small chunk of concrete, got lucky on that one.
I also scrounged a nice load for @dancan , scrounging at it's finest, made a bunch of cash on it.
The "big" rounds are a buried in the brush.


----------



## svk

It was just a little round rock the size of a flattened softball. I figured out it must have been pulled out of the sand by an uprooted tree long ago judging by the hole in the ground and was right underneath the aspen I was cutting. Oh well.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It was just a little round rock the size of a flattened softball. I figured out it must have been pulled out of the sand by an uprooted tree long ago judging by the hole in the ground and was right underneath the aspen I was cutting. Oh well.


That's exactly what happened with this piece of concrete, this was all from 3 trees that were tipped over in a storm we had a couple weeks ago.
As was mentioned before you can just file out a couple teeth and it will not have much effect on the overall performance of the chain for a work chain, just adjust the rakers accordingly. I sharpen the rest on the finder and mark all the ones that need extra taken off, then hit those last rather than taking that much off of all the teeth(as @Philbert was saying). They end up doing a little less work and will end up being the same length by the time I do 3 or 4 more grindings on them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's exactly what happened with this piece of concrete, this was all from 3 trees that were tipped over in a storm we had a couple weeks ago.
> As was mentioned before you can just file out a couple teeth and it will not have much effect on the overall performance of the chain for a work chain, just adjust the rakers accordingly. I sharpen the rest on the finder and mark all the ones that need extra taken off, then hit those last rather than taking that much off of all the teeth(as @Philbert was saying). They end up doing a little less work and will end up being the same length by the time I do 3 or 4 more grindings on them.


I hear you. I was going to have this one squared anyhow. 

The fellow by my cabin that did my chains for years has retired and his nephew doesn't do a good job. I am planning to pick up a grinder soon enough but need to clean out my shop first. I had the shop cleaned (work bench was still buried with crap but then when we put all the bicycles in there I can barely walk through. Need to clean out the pole barn and park the bikes in there.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are doing round, those little hand held 12V with a diamond stone work great, no room needed!


----------



## svk

I see enough of the regular bench grinders come up for reasonable that I'll probably just grab one of those. Then I have my square chains that I can use the file as long as I don't bung them up like this.

I find I rock chains with the big saws significantly more often than with the smaller and medium sized ones due the the longer bar and less maneuverability.


----------



## chipper1

I would not recommend running a square grind for flush cutting stumps myself. Semi chisel or full is what I use depending on how dirty the job is. Many times I end up sharpening at least once as many folks want them "as low as you can get them for the cheapest cost", and I give them what they want . Good files sure do go a long way on those jobs lol.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , kinda looks like fir ,,,, Heck , I'd burn it , it's gotta be better than pallets 

I like my 14" bar on the 241 , chains are cheap , I'll toss them if rocked too bad and not cry about it .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I would not recommend running a square grind for flush cutting stumps myself. Semi chisel or full is what I use depending on how dirty the job is. Many times I end up sharpening at least once as many folks want them "as low as you can get them for the cheapest cost", and I give them what they want . Good files sure do go a long way on those jobs lol.


This was just bucking a laid down log. I use whatever junk chain is laying around for stumping or if it's large I have a semi chisel for my 28" bar that gets the call.


----------



## JustJeff

Momma Robin was giving me heck for being too close to her babies as I stacked some of my scrounge. 8 more racks like this to go but they will have to wait. It's warm enough that I'm done for tonight.


----------



## MustangMike

I think my bike riding buddies are trying to kill me, or at least test me. We did 48 miles tonight. I survived it, but I'm kinda shot now!

I'm the oldest in the group, and have the least ride time this year (something about splitting and stacking wood).

But hey, I survived it! The first half of the ride was pretty fast, at about a 17 MPH pace, so I asked them to back it off a bit on the second half so I would survive it. I initially thought we were doing about 30 miles.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I cant even imagine doing 48mi on a bicycle


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Always nice to get off a little early .
> I figured you would have some problems with filters.
> Do you have the maxflow on limby.



Nah, Limby's bog standard. I'll keep him that way until the warranty expires then we'll see. In the case of the filter it's not a big drama as it is.

Not sure about you blokes but sometimes I reckon burning your way through your stash is like a trip down memory lane. These four larger pale rounds were from a fallen mountain ash (e.regnans) that I cut three years ago. The tallest hardwood in the world is a mountain ash down in Tasmania which is 101m tall and a lazy 4.05m or 160 inches in diameter. It's a lightweight hardwood that is easy to cut and very easy to split. Not much ash in it either so it scores about a 5 on Cowboy's Firewood Desirability Index (TM).




Not sure if it will fit in the firebox in one go but we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Nah, Limby's bog standard. I'll keep him that way until the warranty expires then we'll see. In the case of the filter it's not a big drama as it is.
> 
> Not sure about you blokes but sometimes I reckon burning your way through your stash is like a trip down memory lane. These four larger pale rounds were from a fallen mountain ash (e.regnans) that I cut three years ago. The tallest hardwood in the world is a mountain ash down in Tasmania which is 101m tall and a lazy 4.05m or 160 inches in diameter. It's a lightweight hardwood that is easy to cut and very easy to split. Not much ash in it either so it scores about a 5 on Cowboy's Firewood Desirability Index (TM).
> 
> View attachment 592963
> 
> 
> Not sure if it will fit in the firebox in one go but we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 592964


I was wondering because I've seen some videos that show how dirty they get vs the maxflow, it was pretty impressive what the maxflow was capable of.

I like going down that memory lane, especially if theres part of a notch or hinge in it .
Those rounds don't look very hard in comparison to the others, they actually look pretty soft, but looks can be deceiving and a picture even worse .
Looks at though if it doesn't fit you can just wack it with a fiscars and pop it would be good to go.
Has it been real cold there lately.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hmmm , kinda looks like fir ,,,, Heck , I'd burn it , it's gotta be better than pallets
> 
> I like my 14" bar on the 241 , chains are cheap , I'll toss them if rocked too bad and not cry about it .


I thought it was a spruce.
I burned that whole trailer load today minus a couple logs I threw off to the side that will get burned with some stumps I need to get rid of, my stump piles are getting a bit large and need to be gone. I did use two pallets to keep air in-between then branches, or the needles just pile up and won't burn well.
The 241 with a 14 is what I used on all of this except the stumps and the largest parts of the stem.
Not me, a 14" set up only takes a few minutes to sharpen, and not much longer if rocked(as long as I don't break the file lol). I have a grinder for 3/8, .325, and the rakers, but all my picco/lowpro is done by hand.


----------



## dancan

Hard to tell from the pics , flat needles or roundish ?


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Those rounds don't look very hard in comparison to the others, they actually look pretty soft, but looks can be deceiving and a picture even worse .
> Looks at though if it doesn't fit you can just wack it with a fiscars and pop it would be good to go.
> Has it been real cold there lately.



See, now you say that I had to go and look up my reference book . It has most useful Aussie species and some imported species that you'd find familiar which is good for comparison. Generally though, you don't actually hit mountain ash with an axe, you just glare at it and it falls apart. Let's see ...

Mountain ash: 12%MC density = 680kg/m , dry hardness = 4.9kN
Canada Douglas fir: 540kg/m, 3.0kN
Larch: 560kg/m, 3.7kN
Sugar maple: 740kg/m, 7.3kN
White oak: 750kg/m, 6.0kN
CANADA BLACK SPRUCE! 490kg/m, 2.4kN (There's all sorts of stuff in this book, I love it)

So yes, pretty soft - in fact one of the softest eucalypts. Understandable I suppose when it grows in the 500m-1000m altitudes, not too hot, not too cold and lots and lots of rainfall. We did find though a few years back that big rounds in the heater would last overnight without needing kindling to get it going again in the morning - just. Splits would burn out. I haven't cut any of this since I had farm access and could cut better stuff, but I might be back to scrounging ash again in a couple of year's time. 

Temps have been down to -3C overnight and up to 8C during the day, depending on the day. It's cold enough when your house has [email protected] insulation.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mustang Mike
Sometimes its best to be the slowest in the pack means your not taking it easy. That's a respectable distance and average speed.

Cowboy
Was wondering if Mountain ash will last through the night. I've burnt thin skirting board type stuff and it burnt fast like pine will minimal hot coals. Often wondered if large pieces would be decent.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy
> Was wondering if Mountain ash will last through the night. I've burnt thin skirting board type stuff and it burnt fast like pine will minimal hot coals. Often wondered if large pieces would be decent.



Yeah, you have to put chunks as big as can fit in there to get it to last. The same volume in splits burns away much more quickly due to the significantly higher surface area for combustion.


----------



## MustangMike

Of course the pace always has to be compared to the terrain. On the flats we generally do 22-24 MPH. There is not too much that is flat around here, and hills kill your pace, just like they kill MPGs in your car.


----------



## JustJeff

Mountain ash here is a smallish tree that bears orange berries. Birds love em.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Mountain ash here is a smallish tree that bears orange berries. Birds love em.


Same here. Then when the berries ferment, the birds eat them and get drunk. It's hilarious. 

Old Indian tale says that you can judge the upcoming winter by the mountain ash berry crop. Low yield, bad winter. High yield, mild winter.


----------



## cantoo

Some eggs and one of those days. My work truck tire today.


----------



## svk

Guess you could say momma bird is "Stihl" nesting.


----------



## Philbert

Designed for in-tree use . . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Why's that husky hanging out with those stihls .


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy
> Was wondering if Mountain ash will last through the night. I've burnt thin skirting board type stuff and it burnt fast like pine will minimal hot coals. Often wondered if large pieces would be decent.



Just for you, I put the smallest round in the fire this arvo and put a small other stick to keep it company a bit later on. It has been in there for 3 hours or so with the air full open. My phone objected to being so close and it is a bit dark. 




Gave it a poke and it half fell apart, rolled the intact half to the left with the coals remaining in the middle. 




So there are some coals to be had from mountain ash. It wouldn't be your first choice for firewood with its lower density but it's perfectly serviceable in big chunk form and doesn't leave a lot of mess in there. We're heading down to Melbourne tomorrow and I'll take a load down for my brother. I'll also take the workhorse in case there is some roadside scrounge on the way home  .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hard to tell from the pics , flat needles or roundish ?


Roundish, cones hanging down, nasty green ones .
Very small root diameter, I'd say spruce, but in this case it could also be called a money tree .



Might be a little bit of the logs left in the morning as rain was heading our way, we need it.
guess I never posted this last night lol.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> See, now you say that I had to go and look up my reference book . It has most useful Aussie species and some imported species that you'd find familiar which is good for comparison. Generally though, you don't actually hit mountain ash with an axe, you just glare at it and it falls apart. Let's see ...
> 
> Mountain ash: 12%MC density = 680kg/m , dry hardness = 4.9kN
> Canada Douglas fir: 540kg/m, 3.0kN
> Larch: 560kg/m, 3.7kN
> Sugar maple: 740kg/m, 7.3kN
> White oak: 750kg/m, 6.0kN
> CANADA BLACK SPRUCE! 490kg/m, 2.4kN (There's all sorts of stuff in this book, I love it)
> 
> So yes, pretty soft - in fact one of the softest eucalypts. Understandable I suppose when it grows in the 500m-1000m altitudes, not too hot, not too cold and lots and lots of rainfall. We did find though a few years back that big rounds in the heater would last overnight without needing kindling to get it going again in the morning - just. Splits would burn out. I haven't cut any of this since I had farm access and could cut better stuff, but I might be back to scrounging ash again in a couple of year's time.
> 
> Temps have been down to -3C overnight and up to 8C during the day, depending on the day. It's cold enough when your house has [email protected] insulation.


Good stuff, looked a little fuzzy on the cut, unlike the other wood you cut looking like it's fresh off a milling machine hard .
I burn a lot of red oak, white oak, and black locust(in-between the oaks), cherry, and ash(mainly because of the emerald ash borer ), the only time I burn softwood is starting my stove a little in the shoulder season. I do burn some box elder which is a very soft wood, but in the maple family, it works great for overcoaling as it leaves very little ash and burns very hot which is needed most times overcoaling is a problem, but ash works for that as well.

I never really thought much about the softer woods being at higher elevations typically as we are at a pretty low elevation here and no real mountains, but it does make sense.
Sounds like some good temps, I like that over the heat we have here right now, although it's been mild for July here.
Hey is that limby, it's not, but it's predecessor.
1:00, that's a limb .



Wood Nazi said:


> Mountain ash here is a smallish tree that bears orange berries. Birds love em.


Mountain ash here is a big pile of wood.


----------



## svk

Yeah the mountain ash here top out around 8" diameter. 

Great wood for doing lathe work.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Good stuff, looked a little fuzzy on the cut, unlike the other wood you cut looking like it's fresh off a milling machine hard .
> I burn a lot of red oak, white oak, and black locust(in-between the oaks), cherry, and ash(mainly because of the emerald ash borer ), the only time I burn softwood is starting my stove a little in the shoulder season. I do burn some box elder which is a very soft wood, but in the maple family, it works great for overcoaling as it leaves very little ash and burns very hot which is needed most times overcoaling is a problem, but ash works for that as well.
> 
> I never really thought much about the softer woods being at higher elevations typically as we are at a pretty low elevation here and no real mountains, but it does make sense.
> Sounds like some good temps, I like that over the heat we have here right now, although it's been mild for July here.
> Hey is that limby, it's not, but it's predecessor.
> 1:00, that's a limb .
> 
> 
> Mountain ash here is a big pile of wood.



Bent that bar pretty good!


----------



## dancan

Wasted wood , sad sight .....


----------



## dancan

I just don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight , all that beautiful wood , up in smoke , so sad


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Bent that bar pretty good!


I missed that, where was it.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Wasted wood , sad sight .....


Can't see the hardwood through the conifers burning . Softwood huggers lol.
Head out this way, we'll get you set up with all sorts of pine and spruce .


dancan said:


> I just don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight , all that beautiful wood , up in smoke , so sad


How'd you do Dan, I slept great .
I scrounged a little at the house yesterday, got 5 or 6 more bucket fulls.
This is why we don't worry much about them conifers out this way.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Can't see the hardwood through the conifers burning .
> Head out this way, we'll get you set up with all sorts of pine and spruce .
> 
> How'd you do Dan, I slept great .
> I scrounged a little at the house yesterday, got 5 or 6 more bucket fulls.
> This is why we don't worry much about them conifers out this way.
> View attachment 593304


Nice, what is it?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Nice, what is it?


Black locust, my favorite around here .
Getting the area cleared for the future pole barn. I'd just drop them, but I want the root ball out as well. These are being removed so I can set the grade around the site. That big one was a bugger to get the root ball loose on. I made a moat around it and kept it filled with water and then worked the stem and root ball with the tractor after cutting the top section off.


----------



## JustJeff

About halfway down the trunk. Looks like he kept using it.


----------



## dancan

Hopefully I can get a good night's sleep instead of a long night of tossing and turning like last night.


----------



## MustangMike

Well Dan, if it helps you sleep any better, you can come down and visit and at various sites I have several logs that need to be milled: Red Oak, Sugar Maple, Pig Nut Hickory and White Oak.

You are welcome to help, but I think you should bring something larger than Mighty Mouse for the task! (I currently have 3 running 066/660s, so I think we are set).


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hopefully I can get a good night's sleep instead of a long night of tossing and turning like last night.


Sorry to make your night so rough;.


----------



## JustJeff

Went to a local auction the other night, was set to bid on a neat looking 045 super but it went higher than I was willing to go. Haven't bought a saw since last year and I need one like a hole in the head but CAD is itching to come out of remission. 
Instead I enlisted one of my sons and we stacked a cord of split this morning before the sun got too high. 
I did use a saw today. Cut of some boards so I could mount my sons borrowed boat on top of mine for our annual father/son fishing trip. Pretty stoked about this trip. We go backwoods camping a ways down the French River and hopefully see few others. I will take a bit of firewood but also an axe and hand saw, we will be scrounging beaver dams for firewood to cook over. Now back to work, going to repack trailer bearings.


----------



## Logger nate

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 593502
> Went to a local auction the other night, was set to bid on a neat looking 045 super but it went higher than I was willing to go. Haven't bought a saw since last year and I need one like a hole in the head but CAD is itching to come out of remission.
> Instead I enlisted one of my sons and we stacked a cord of split this morning before the sun got too high.
> I did use a saw today. Cut of some boards so I could mount my sons borrowed boat on top of mine for our annual father/son fishing trip. Pretty stoked about this trip. We go backwoods camping a ways down the French River and hopefully see few others. I will take a bit of firewood but also an axe and hand saw, we will be scrounging beaver dams for firewood to cook over. Now back to work, going to repack trailer bearings.


Sounds like a great time! No people, time in the back woods with your son, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> View attachment 593502
> Went to a local auction the other night, was set to bid on a neat looking 045 super but it went higher than I was willing to go. Haven't bought a saw since last year and I need one like a hole in the head but CAD is itching to come out of remission.
> Instead I enlisted one of my sons and we stacked a cord of split this morning before the sun got too high.
> I did use a saw today. Cut of some boards so I could mount my sons borrowed boat on top of mine for our annual father/son fishing trip. Pretty stoked about this trip. We go backwoods camping a ways down the French River and hopefully see few others. I will take a bit of firewood but also an axe and hand saw, we will be scrounging beaver dams for firewood to cook over. Now back to work, going to repack trailer bearings.


Have a blast! Take many pics for us.


----------



## farmer steve

not a wood scrounge.BETTER!! went to TSC yesterday for a mower belt and checked out the clearance rack. the price was negotiated and i took it home. it was returned because it ran "rough". brought it home and did the usual plug and air filter check and fired it up. seemed fine to me. might need the idle tweaked a little. looks like a good truck saw. check out your local TSC. i saw some good deals on wood "toys".


----------



## Edwad

farmer steve said:


> not a wood scrounge.BETTER!! went to TSC yesterday for a mower belt and checked out the clearance rack. the price was negotiated and i took it home. it was returned because it ran "rough". brought it home and did the usual plug and air filter check and fired it up. seemed fine to me. might need the idle tweaked a little. looks like a good truck saw. check out your local TSC. i saw some good deals on wood "toys".View attachment 593545
> View attachment 593546


Hi Steve. Nice looking saw!


----------



## dancan

Great scrounge there !
Way better than my yard sale Ryobi!


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> not a wood scrounge.BETTER!! went to TSC yesterday for a mower belt and checked out the clearance rack. the price was negotiated and i took it home. it was returned because it ran "rough". brought it home and did the usual plug and air filter check and fired it up. seemed fine to me. might need the idle tweaked a little. looks like a good truck saw. check out your local TSC. i saw some good deals on wood "toys".View attachment 593545
> View attachment 593546


"Running huskies but only at GTGs"


----------



## JustJeff

Tacked the rails up on the future scrounge wagon. Have to get fenders on before I put any more uprights on the sides. Can't get fenders on cause I'm waiting on my wheels (which are on another trailer). So it's not an overnight project.


----------



## Logger nate

Made it out to high country scrounge area yesterday, sunrise when I left
sure nice to be out running saws and cutting wood, really like the wrap handle and bigger dogs on the 562
All loaded ready to head back
Running out of room at the house had to stack it in a new spot 
I think it's dry


----------



## farmer steve

Edwad said:


> Hi Steve. Nice looking saw!


Hi Mike .Thanks.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> "Running huskies but only at GTGs"


----------



## dancan

Nice load of wood there Nate !
Beetle kill ?


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally got the splitter going again, it was a bad coil but just over 2 years old and Lifan gave it to me free under warranty. So did some good splitting started yesterday. Still need to finish 2 scrounges but they are ok waiting until I get the pile smaller.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nice load of wood there Nate !
> Beetle kill ?


Thanks Dan. Yes beetle kill lodge pole pine. Pretty dense stuff, rated heat output is almost same as Douglas fir. The bugs and fires have been pretty hard on our forests but there is lots of new stuff growing back too.


----------



## svk

Highs between 85-90 here with high humidity. Hauled furniture we gave to a friend who is recently divorced and now am hauling stuff from our garage into storage at the cabin polebarn. Wouldn't have been a great day to cut wood lol.


----------



## stihlaficionado

farmer steve said:


> not a wood scrounge.BETTER!! went to TSC yesterday for a mower belt and checked out the clearance rack. the price was negotiated and i took it home. it was returned because it ran "rough". brought it home and did the usual plug and air filter check and fired it up. seemed fine to me. might need the idle tweaked a little. looks like a good truck saw. check out your local TSC. i saw some good deals on wood "toys".View attachment 593545
> View attachment 593546


Traitor


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Made it out to high country scrounge area yesterday, sunrise when I leftView attachment 593624
> sure nice to be out running saws and cutting wood, really like the wrap handle and bigger dogs on the 562View attachment 593625
> All loaded ready to head backView attachment 593626
> Running out of room at the house had to stack it in a new spot View attachment 593627
> I think it's dryView attachment 593628


When you are cutting those super dry ones the whole tree vibrates like a tuning fork lol.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> When you are cutting those super dry ones the whole tree vibrates like a tuning fork lol.


Yep, lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Had to...


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered 2 cords to customers on Friday, and 2 cords to my daughter today. Was real nice looking stuff if I may say so myself! A lot of center cut Oak from the large rounds (no bark), a good amount of Hickory, and some of the "Black Trees" (Birch, Cherry & Locust). Made me wish I was going to be the one burning it!

They moved the closing up to the 18th, but I should be OK. Only got about 3 more cord to move out, and 4 logs to mill. The big Red Oak may take some time milling! Everything else S/B only about 1/2 day each.


----------



## JustJeff

Not really scrounge related but I made these screens today so we can sleep in the truck more comfortably on our fishing trip coming up. Roll of fabric screen, some tape I had kicking around and a handful of dollar store magnets. I made em big so they would be versatile on different vehicles. Where we will be camping, there are designated sites but they're first come first serve, so we go up the night before and snooze in the truck so we're at the boat launch early. To keep on topic, I did stuff 3 feed bags full of box elder, ash, elm and willow for camp wood.


----------



## grizz55chev

Wood Nazi said:


> Not really scrounge related but I made these screens today so we can sleep in the truck more comfortably on our fishing trip coming up. Roll of fabric screen, some tape I had kicking around and a handful of dollar store magnets. I made em big so they would be versatile on different vehicles. Where we will be camping, there are designated sites but they're first come first serve, so we go up the night before and snooze in the truck so we're at the boat launch early. To keep on topic, I did stuff 3 feed bags full of box elder, ash, elm and willow for camp wood. View attachment 593831
> View attachment 593832


Adapt and overcome, nice!


----------



## svk

I like it!

Two years ago we had to spend the night in the truck on the eve of our annual canoe trip. I think it cooled down to 85 and the truck doesn't have air. Couldn't roll windows down cause bugs were too bad. 

This year we slept in the suburban and it was 49 degrees. You never know what the weather will bring!


----------



## Cowboy254

Had to go down to Melbourne this weekend, took my brother a load of blue gum to keep him happy. We came back home via the scenic route and stopped in at Healesville Sanctuary on the way home which a zoo for native animals in a small town about 70km east. Cowlass liked the birds though she got a surprise when one landed on her head. No 'accidents', fortunately.




They also have an airshow every afternoon where they have trained birds from parrots to eagles doing tricks and swooping at head height over the assembled crowd. Unfortunately something spooked one of the Major Mitchell cockatoos and he flew off into a tree rather than back into his enclosure so they didn't let the wedge-tailed eagle off the glove. Raptors and parrots don't mix apparently. I last went to the Sanctuary about 15 years ago and saw the eagle then, it's the same one now, he's 46 years old and thinks he's a person. 




There was heaps of roadside scrounge on the way home but with Cowgirl asleep and the Cowkids niggling each other, I didn't stop so some nice stringybark and redgum went begging. Too bad.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Had to...



I saved that yesterday as it was on topic for the good morning thread where we were talking about this generation and their wimpyness .
That water sure looks good though.


----------



## grizz55chev

chipper1 said:


> I saved that yesterday as it was on topic for the good morning thread where we were talking about this generation and their wimpyness .
> That water sure looks good though.


Lumping all and judging them as such is a narrow way of thinking. Yes, there are some that fit the bill but there are also some that are doing fantastic work. These are the people that will inherit the mess previous generations have made , a lot has changed in the last 20 or so years, some of it can be attributed to overpopulation, some of it to greed and ignorance. I prefer to believe that somewhere in this current crop of people lies our hope for the future, you are welcome to believe different but I'm not sure it will get you anywhere, just a little older and crotchitier ( is that a word? ) ow back to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Had to go down to Melbourne this weekend, took my brother a load of blue gum to keep him happy. We came back home via the scenic route and stopped in at Healesville Sanctuary on the way home which a zoo for native animals in a small town about 70km east. Cowlass liked the birds though she got a surprise when one landed on her head. No 'accidents', fortunately.
> 
> View attachment 593841
> 
> 
> They also have an airshow every afternoon where they have trained birds from parrots to eagles doing tricks and swooping at head height over the assembled crowd. Unfortunately something spooked one of the Major Mitchell cockatoos and he flew off into a tree rather than back into his enclosure so they didn't let the wedge-tailed eagle off the glove. Raptors and parrots don't mix apparently. I last went to the Sanctuary about 15 years ago and saw the eagle then, it's the same one now, he's 46 years old and thinks he's a person.
> 
> View attachment 593842
> 
> 
> There was heaps of roadside scrounge on the way home but with Cowgirl asleep and the Cowkids niggling each other, I didn't stop so some nice stringybark and redgum went begging. Too bad.


Great pictures, and what a cutie.
I like the wife and kids names too .
Reminds me when another ASer had invited our family to stay at their home. Upon realizing that we were allergic to cats(he has a few) he quickly set it up for us to stay at his daughters house, what a guy/family . Then his daughter asked what our names where, all he had was chipper, I told him in a PM that I was chipper, then there was Mrs. chipper, chip off the block, little chippers(the girls).
Back to the scrounging, some softwood for Dan . It will face the same fate as the spruce.
My limby, and my 36" Aussie bar.


My boy in the stump(chip off the block).


----------



## chipper1

grizz55chev said:


> Lumping all and judging them as such is a narrow way of thinking. Yes, there are some that fit the bill but there are also some that are doing fantastic work. These are the people that will inherit the mess previous generations have made , a lot has changed in the last 20 or so years, some of it can be attributed to overpopulation, some of it to greed and ignorance. I prefer to believe that somewhere in this current crop of people lies our hope for the future, you are welcome to believe different but I'm not sure it will get you anywhere, just a little older and crotchitier ( is that a word? ) ow back to your regularly scheduled program!


Good morning Grizz . 
I feel it's much like talking about saws, take the early 562 for example, there were many issues with them, and there were many without issues. I will speak to either side of it, and I'm sure at any one point someone will see the other side, so do I . Yes, they sure will be inheriting a mess . Overpopulation, I surely disagree, unless you are speaking of a specific area, greed absolutely and ignorance as well. One thing I will say is that hard working blue collar folks will be in high demand in the near future. I do believe there is much hope for this generation, but I'm pretty sure you know where my hope lies having hung out a while in the GMT . Mostly sure that is a word .
Talk later .


----------



## svk

There are turds in every generation. But IMO there's a huge difference in values in folks born after 1985 or so than those before. 

I had a pretty good upbringing but the learning curve of "real life" was still a tough one. This "everyone gets a trophy" mentality is causing a generation of wimps. 

I'd strongly support mandatory military service for post HS kids. Would definitely improve this country.


----------



## MustangMike

They will be inheriting the best Country at the best time in history that the WW II generation worked their fingers to the bone for and gave to us. I hope they appreciate it and don't continue to screw it up, as is currently happening.

Civilization is going in reverse, everyone has to lock their cars and homes, there are school and workplace shootings, you have to take your shoes off to get on a plane ... we are going backwards!!!! A little more religion (or moral values), respect for elders (and authority figures) and pride (ashamed of going on welfare) is sorely needed in today's society, in addition to a much better work ethic.

The sacrifices made by the WW II generation, who generally grew up in the depression and had nothing, endured the most brutal war in history, then returned home and worked tirelessly to provide a better life to future generations, is not appreciated nearly enough. This entitlement garbage has to go.


----------



## svk

Exactly!


----------



## Jeffkrib

No Scrounging for me over the weekend, soaking up some winter sun on the ski fields with the kids.
No Conifers here.




My kids got to go for a ride with the Ski Patrol.... I told them they were very lucky as not many Aussie kids have been for a ride on a skidoo.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> No Scrounging for me over the weekend, soaking up some winter sun on the ski fields with the kids.
> No Conifers here.
> 
> View attachment 594031
> 
> 
> My kids got to go for a ride with the Ski Patrol.... I told them they were very lucky as not many Aussie kids have been for a ride on a skidoo.
> 
> View attachment 594032



Nice! Conditions look a bit soft Jeff, where was that?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mt Selwyn looking south to Mt Jugungal in the distance. It looks soft in the pic but wasn't to bad.
Selwyn is great for 4 and 7 year old beginners. 
But I have to confess Cowboy I wasn't looking for scrounge on the way back up the Hume hwy like you LOL.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Mt Selwyn looking south to Mt Jugungal in the distance. It looks soft in the pic but wasn't to bad.
> Selwyn is great for 4 and 7 year old beginners.
> But I have to confess Cowboy I wasn't looking for scrounge on the way back up the Hume hwy like you LOL.



Well if I had a mate who let me cut all the ironbark I wanted on his property I wouldn't bother with roadside scrounge either. I need to find some better friends! 

Although the Lady Farmer and I had a very good firewood relationship. For me, conservatively I reckon I would have cut 5 cubes in 2014, 15 cubes in 2015, 30 cubes in 2016 and at least another 25 cubes this year. Plus about 10 cubes for Ross. About 23 cord. Plus 13-15 cubes for the Lady Farmer each year. Dunno when I'm going to strike another deal like that.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My unlimited Iron bark is on hold, my mate got a call from the council apparently someone put in a complaint that we'd been cutting down live trees without council permission. This never happened but he's sorting it out, hope he sorts it out soon as I don't want to go cutting when it warms up.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> My unlimited Iron bark is on hold, my mate got a call from the council apparently someone put in a complaint that we'd been cutting down live trees without council permission. This never happened but he's sorting it out, hope he sorts it out soon as I don't want to go cutting when it warms up.


Do you have tree tops laying there to prove your point if you investigate?


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> apparently someone put in a complaint that we'd been cutting down live trees without council permission.


Millennials, but not all of them .


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> They will be inheriting the best Country at the best time in history that the WW II generation worked their fingers to the bone for and gave to us. I hope they appreciate it and don't continue to screw it up, as is currently happening.
> 
> Civilization is going in reverse, everyone has to lock their cars and homes, there are school and workplace shootings, you have to take your shoes off to get on a plane ... we are going backwards!!!! A little more religion (or moral values), respect for elders (and authority figures) and pride (ashamed of going on welfare) is sorely needed in today's society, in addition to a much better work ethic.
> 
> The sacrifices made by the WW II generation, who generally grew up in the depression and had nothing, endured the most brutal war in history, then returned home and worked tirelessly to provide a better life to future generations, is not appreciated nearly enough. This entitlement garbage has to go.


When I got hired at UPS for Christmas 85, I was told if I missed "1" day, I would not have a job on Jan, 1st. Now, if the Christmas help work the five days before Christmas, with out missing one, they get a couple hundred dollar bonus. As a shop steward for 25 years, I'd tell the new kids about the only thing we could not protect them from was theft and not coming to work. You steal something you are gone, you don't come to work every day, you don't want a job. I had one young guy that was looking at a one day suspension for "absent no call". He said he had great attendance. This was in October. When the manager came in with his attendance record, turned out he had not worked one full week all year. I asked him if he was "trying to make me look like a fool, not one full week all year, and I'm trying to keep him out of trouble?" He looked at me and straight faced as could be said, "4 days out of 5 is great attendance!" That's what I had to try and defend. Now and then we would get a good kid, but, they would move on to bigger and better things after a couple years, Joe.


----------



## svk

My former boss' assistant was fair at best. He (Boss) needed a front desk clerk and hired his assistant's boyfriend as a temp. As a temp he was awesome. The minute he was hired full time both of their productivity and attendance fell off the map. Both were written up numerous times and were near termination. She finally quit knowing she was out of excuses. He took a different position within the company and I hear he's doing ok. Except when I worked in a car wash in college I've never seen such poor performance as I did out of their daily circus act.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> My unlimited Iron bark is on hold, my mate got a call from the council apparently someone put in a complaint that we'd been cutting down live trees without council permission. This never happened but he's sorting it out, hope he sorts it out soon as I don't want to go cutting when it warms up.



 . This sort of thing does my head in. Once upon a time, if you owned land you could do with it what you chose. I don't remember ever being asked at an election whether limits should be placed on knocking a tree over or not, some green-tinged government duckhead just made it so with the stroke of a pen. One of the unintended consequences now being that some whiner who didn't like you disturbing their Sunday afternoon with a chainsaw can make a vexatious complaint anonymously to stop you. In a half sane world, the council's response should have been "Pics or it didn't happen" rather than dragging your mate through some stupid investigation.


----------



## rarefish383

Or, if they find that the complaint was without cause, make them (the nefarious complainer) pay for the costs of the investigation, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

Unions once stood for well trained people who created great work. Somewhere along the way, they have morphed into being like defense attorneys, everyone is innocent! As an Audit Manager for NYS (over 30 years, now retired), I would catch people stealing, not showing up for work, etc., and my Union would defend them (even when there was no doubt they were guilty) and make deals to keep them on payroll.

DISGRACEFUL!!!


----------



## rarefish383

My only experience with Unions was at UPS and friends that work for the Government. Two different worlds. It's quite easy for the Company to fire a UPS employee if they document their case. I had a friend that got fired just for being stupid. The traffic in the Wash DC metro area is terrible. When I started in 85 my designated travel path to my route had a time allowance of 28 minutes. When I retired it took an hour and ten minutes on a good day, and the time allowance had never been updated. In 85 our Next Day Air packages had to be delivered by noon, now it's 10. The mileage traveled in a day goes into your planned day, more miles, more allotted time. He was having trouble getting his Next Day Airs delivered on time, so instead of just telling his Sup he couldn't get it done, he tried cutting corners to do it. He started using a different travel path, "The Back Way", and got on route 10-15 minutes earlier. So, he started getting his time committed packages done on time. Then he started coming home the back way also. Losing about 3 miles each way, total of 6 miles lost. The computer that plans your day figured he was now being dispatched with less than 8 hours of work, so they gave him more work, and now he had way too much work. In his convoluted sense of logic, he figured he was supposed to be running more miles, so at the end of the day, he just added the 6 miles in his computer board. Everything worked fine for a few weeks, then in an audit they found the mileage in his board didn't match the mileage on his vehicle, and fired him for dishonesty. His case went to arbitration, where the Union proved he had no personal gain by fudging the numbers and was only making service to his customers. The arbitrator agreed he had no personal gain in the case, but also agreed that he had been dishonest, which is a "Cardinal Sin" in our contract, and upheld the termination. So, even though he was a pretty good, hard working employee, he got fired for being stupid. The company feels they have to make any case of dishonesty an example, so it doesn't encourage slackers to use the same excuse, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Another case had 3 employees, 2 part time, one full time, shaking all of the snacks out of one of the snack machines and taking them back to their work area selling them for half price. The company had them on video several days in a row. When they busted them they were offered the deal, resign and we won't prosecute for theft. The two part timers resigned. The full time guy told the Union he wanted them to take his case as far as it would go. He said all he did was eat snacks the the two guys gave him, he didn't steal them. Turned out they had him on tape sitting at different tables till he found one with a view of the hall way coming to the break room, he was the look out guy. He lost his case, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Drove by the "very valuable" hard maple around the corner yesterday. All the small stuff is gone but the trunk is still laying where Hydro dropped it. Have seen a few "valuable wood" ads pop up on internet but nobody seems to be buying. Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Milled some more Hickory with my Flying Tiger 660 yesterday, then we did the bike ride. Made 4 more 2.25" by 7.5' boards (up to 16" wide), plus the two end pieces.

It was very hot, so we only did 39.1 miles, which seemed like a piece of cake to me since we previously did 48 miles (which was difficult for me). However, some of the members of our group do not seem to tolerate the heat as well as I do, so I finished stronger than most in the group, which was a refreshing change. Don't want to be the caboose all the time!


----------



## svk

If you want a laugh read the propaganda coming out of a monthly union publication. 

Have many friends and relatives working in the mines. The number of ridiculous workplace charades protected by unions are sickening. And it lowers productivity as the honest guy finally gets sick of busting for 8 hours while his coworker sits in the bathroom for 2 hours a day.

They figured out you get about 150 minutes of actual work out of an 8 hour a day worker.


----------



## Philbert

You can cite selected anecdotes about outrageous union or employer actions, but it still takes a broad brush to apply those conclusions to all. 

I have seen abuses by both sides. But without unions and strong labor laws, it is a race to the bottom for many employers. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Oh I agree unions have their place. And many corporations will screw their employees any way they can. 

But taking everything to extremes isn't the answer.


----------



## JustJeff

Employer got 8 hours out of me today. I'm beat!


----------



## mu2bdriver

Haven't posted anything in a while. About 9 truckloads of fresh cut oak. Should be able to split and stack it by this time next week.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mike when you say hot, does is beat my commute from earlier in the year?? Check out the max temp(bottom graph) off my Garmin.
It was bloody hot!


----------



## svk

Turned a tipped over basswood into some logs and a few free hand planks that my grandpa can use for carving. Hopefully I'll get one of the carvings! I also grabbed a small jack pine (not pictured) to test out the axes on.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Milled some more Hickory with my Flying Tiger 660 yesterday, then we did the bike ride. Made 4 more 2.25" by 7.5' boards (up to 16" wide), plus the two end pieces.



What are you going to use them for?


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to use them for?



Not exactly sure, but I have request for a fireplace mantle and for a table top. May make some tables, work benches and sitting benches.


----------



## MustangMike

Hickory is very tough wood, puts Oak to shame, and Oak is tough also.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> does is beat my commute from earlier in the year??



Not even close, that is HOT!!! It does not get that hot here. Rarely over 100, and high 80s - low 90s is considered pretty bad. When it is humid, it feels worse than it is. The humidity is what gets ya here.


----------



## MustangMike

Milled 4 more Hickory boards today with the Flying Tiger 660. It is holding up well for a clone.


----------



## farmer steve

guys check out your local walmart. saw a few things they were clearing out to make room for new fall stuff. mine had the fiskars x27 on clearance for $25. all i bought was a $2 scrench.


----------



## Cowboy254

mu2bdriver said:


> Haven't posted anything in a while. About 9 truckloads of fresh cut oak. Should be able to split and stack it by this time next week.



Nice work! I can guarantee that at more than scrounger here will be very jealous (ahem).


----------



## Jeffkrib

So Mike what's a might flying tiger worth compared to a 661?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> So Mike what's a might flying tiger worth compared to a 661?



Not near as much...


----------



## Jeffkrib

Not an arm and a leg like we pay.


----------



## JustJeff

$1434.95 is what the 661 c-m retails for in Canada.


----------



## rarefish383

Just out of curiosity, my 660 with a 36"bar, 25" bar, 2 chains, 30 gallons of synthetic mix, and a gallon of bar oil was just over $1200. I guess that was about 4 years ago. What would that cost down under, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Wow, that popped up while I was still thinking, you must be Physco, Joe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

They are on sale at the moment $2049 AUD ($1630USD). Normally $200 more.


----------



## Jeffkrib

When I was at the snow on the weekend we stayed on the western side of the snowy mountains on the shores of lake Blowering. I remember when I was a kid going past there my dad telling me the world speed boat record had been set there, I told me kids too. I did some research and it turns out the record set in 1978 still stands 317mph (511kmh) with a peak speed or 345mph.
The guy who set it (Ken Warby)was a Makita tools salesmen who bought a non functional surplus fighter get engine for $69. Got it going then build a boat out of fibreglass and plywood in he's back shed. 

If anyone is wanting to become famous this is a potential path you could take. Only problem 85% of world speed boat records have resulted in death and 100% of attempts since 1978 have resulted in death.

Found this cool old footage on YouTube.


----------



## MustangMike

My saw is an AM Chinese clone, with the Cross MMWS cylinder (it comes semi ported).

The full parts kit (no instructions) to my door, with the Cross P&C, $240!!! (Was a special buy)


----------



## LondonNeil

Farmertec/hutzl I presume.


----------



## LondonNeil

in the UK a 661 c-m with 20 inch bar and chain rrp £1285 including the VAT (sales tax), but my local dealer (who are very very competitive on price) advertise £899.50
add the heated handle of the c-mw and rrp goes to £1369, dealer advertises £958 with 20" bar and chain. Give the Pound is so low currently that price must compare quite well to you guys, blimey, thatt'll change (the low pound is feeding through to rising inflation rates here now)


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> They are on sale at the moment $2049 AUD ($1630USD). Normally $200 more.


what are you waiting for


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> in the UK a 661 c-m with 20 inch bar and chain rrp £1285 including the VAT (sales tax), but my local dealer (who are very very competitive on price) advertise £899.50
> add the heated handle of the c-mw and rrp goes to £1369, dealer advertises £958 with 20" bar and chain. Give the Pound is so low currently that price must compare quite well to you guys, blimey, thatt'll change (the low pound is feeding through to rising inflation rates here now)





KiwiBro said:


> what are you waiting for


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^?


----------



## KiwiBro

My 241 came from the UK before Stihl shut down that option. 
My 261 came from USA. The 7900 from USA, the 310 from USA, a 211 from USA, another small Stihl I can't recall the model also from USA. Come to think of it, the only saw I ever bought new from a NZ dealer was the 395 because they had a deal and I needed it quickly. Heck, even my first saw, a wild thing, came from USA. 

There's at least one great stihl dealer here, but I am not ever going to support the Stihl NZ distributorship and he knows it and understands why.

Can't say I've a need for a 661, nor a want either.


----------



## Jeffkrib

So Mike about 1/6th the price for simular performance to an original?. So the break even point is lasting 1/6th as long as an original.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Can't say I've a need for a 661



Of course you do. And even if you don't, that's no reason not to get one .


----------



## aheeejd

I haven't posted in a while. I cut down some trees on my father in-law's property last spring. I didn't get to it in the fall of 2016 because the engine in my truck died. Bought a remanufactured engine & it took me 2.5 to 3 months (Oct, Nov & Dec) to take out dead engine & I had to strip allot of parts off old & out on new. Truck doesn't fit in garage. I live in New England, so pretty cold laying on my back. 

Anyways, long story short, truck runs great & I've been cutting up & splitting as I go. Fill truck, run it home & stack under cover. I even stacked front of pallets to back cause wood in front will be oldest wood under cover. Last year I had my father in-law come down with excavator & basically make a log pile & I worked from that. 

But here's my new mess,


























Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> So Mike about 1/6th the price for simular performance to an original?. So the break even point is lasting 1/6th as long as an original.



Actually, performance with the Cross cylinder is better than an original, but not as good as a fully ported saw.

The big questions is durability, and you have to assemble it and "fix" some of the little things that are wrong (like the float in the carb being out of adjustment, etc.). Also, does not come with B&C.


----------



## aheeejd

The pics above were taken a week or so ago. These 6 pics here were taken around April. Sorry for flooding with lots of pics guys lol 18th.





















Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541

Went out today with the 562, 2150, 254 and 350 and had a great time, got 6 hours of 95+* cutting in, it was warm!!! Got the fuel in the 254 and 350 pretty hot so gave them a break, 12 tanks total and some good firewood for an upcoming Youth Academy event later this month, here is a little bucking video with a 350 I ported a few weeks ago towards the end of the day... Enjoy!


----------



## svk

12 tanks is a lot of cutting. Great work!


----------



## Cowboy254

aheeejd said:


> The pics above were taken a week or so ago. These 6 pics here were taken around April. Sorry for flooding with lots of pics guys lol



Flooding the forum with pics ... Hmm, I've never done that . Looks like you've done some good work there, what sort of trees were you cutting?

Roughly whereabouts in NE are you? My brother in law married a New Hampshire girl and I've spent a fair bit of time over there myself.


----------



## Cowboy254

We're battening down the hatches for a major winter event this weekend. Looks like more than a metre of snow on the hills. Should be good for skiing once it clears up, and maybe a bit of storm induced firewood scrounge. I went up for an XC ski on Wednesday morning. Perfect conditions, sunny and snow firm enough to go off track into the high plains. It was about -4*C when I went out. I'm a bit of a fair weather skier these days, I've become spoilt by being able to ski any time I feel like it, more or less. Skiied about 20km and I was buggered. Bit pathetic really. 

The dead trees are snowgums, killed off by the 2003 bushfires that went through more than a million hectares. But they're growing back as they always do, suckering up from the roots. They're ok firewood, medium density and not very ashy but they're relatively small, you'd be lucky to find one more than 14 inches. The nearby ski resort periodically clears some for various reasons and I've had the opportunity to pick up some from there in the past. Before the 2003 fires, there were still dead snowgums in many parts from the 1939 fires. They made great campfire wood until 2003 cleaned them up. Now of course, we have plenty more. 




That's the main range in the far distance (NNE) with snow on it. @Jeffkrib was up there somewhere. 




This is from about the same spot, looking NNW. In the distance sloping down is Mt Bogong which is the highest peak in our state, which we can see from our house (when it's not thumping down rain and snow). 




Whenever I've been to the USA, locals have always been surprised to hear we get snow in Aus. We do get it but it only hangs around in the mountains and you have to drive narrow, windy roads to get to it. Once you're there though, the views make up for all the pain-in-the-arsery.


----------



## farmer steve

picked up a bin of cantaloupes today and found this pallet under the bin. i might have to cut it up and see how it burns. i think it's SPRUCE!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Nice Pallet !!!!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Nice Pallet !!!!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> guys check out your local walmart. saw a few things they were clearing out to make room for new fall stuff. mine had the fiskars x27 on clearance for $25. all i bought was a $2 scrench.


If you would have let me know, I'd have sent you a few, those things are like pocket change around here lol.
In the fall I send many of them down the road though with CL saws.


farmer steve said:


> picked up a bin of cantaloupes today and found this pallet under the bin. i might have to cut it up and see how it burns. i think it's SPRUCE!!!!!!
> View attachment 594530


Get after it with the 241, I've heard they like spruce .


----------



## muddstopper

I use ends and pieces of spruce 2x4s for kindling all the time. Easy to split and easy to start.


----------



## Greenmachine

My wife laughed when I told her my recent scrounging success was possible because of what I learned in the first ten pages of this thread. 


High fives dudes.


----------



## chipper1

Greenmachine said:


> My wife laughed when I told her my recent scrounging success was possible because of what I learned in the first ten pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> High fives dudes.


That's awesome Greenmachine.
Welcome to AS.
Brett


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I use ends and pieces of spruce 2x4s for kindling all the time. Easy to split and easy to start.


I've used them for the same thing.
I also like to try to keep the bark on the dead black locust I'm cutting, that way it's pre cut and I just slip it off the log, or pick it up off the ground. I will haul in a wheelbarrow load of it in and just burn that in the shoulder season, it works great.


----------



## Cowboy254

Greenmachine said:


> My wife laughed when I told her my recent scrounging success was possible because of what I learned in the first ten pages of this thread. High fives dudes.



Good news on the scrounging. 

Ahem.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Of course you do. And even if you don't, that's no reason not to get one .


Well, the ute does need new tyres.


----------



## farmer steve

Greenmachine said:


> My wife laughed when I told her my recent scrounging success was possible because of what I learned in the first ten pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> High fives dudes.


welcome to AS @Greenmachine. yes, lot's of good info here. your wife won't be laughing after you tell her about all the new stuff you need to scrounge wood.  you know. more saws,mauls,axes,log splitter, tractor with grapple,etc.etc. only 1,133 pages to go.


----------



## svk

wudpirat said:


> Still alive and recuperating.
> After two weeks in Yale NH , I came home with a new heart valve and a Pacemaker.
> Gonna be on lite duty for at est a month. Still on the ten pound limit.
> Staying with my daughter. No internet at her house.
> I'l check in when I can.
> CUL FREDM Oxford, CT


Hey buddy, if you are around these parts please let us know how things are going.


----------



## Greenmachine

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Good to be here. I'll get my duff in gear and snap pics.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I've used them for the same thing.
> I also like to try to keep the bark on the dead black locust I'm cutting, that way it's pre cut and I just slip it off the log, or pick it up off the ground. I will haul in a wheelbarrow load of it in and just burn that in the shoulder season, it works great.


bark makes a good fire starter. I can usually find a piece that has fell off the round that is soft enough I can crush it in my hand. The exposed fibers from the crushed bark are easy to ignite. I will takes thin strips, and just roll and twist them in my hand until they crumble, put on top of a piece of old news paper, throw on some spruce kindling and some small splits of firewood, throw in a match and have a roaring fire in just a few minutes. Left over cedar or cypress siding is the best kindling, almost as good as fat wood


----------



## MustangMike

Save noodles from any wood, and lighting a fire is easy!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Scourged up a nice low hour husky 385
Will mostly be used for milling, the 064 worked good but was pretty loud and kinda got old for milling, and my son moved to Montana so no more 661.Think I'm going to sell it, fun saw but I don't really use it any more.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Scourged up a nice low hour husky 385View attachment 594796
> Will mostly be used for milling, the 064 worked good but was pretty loud and kinda got old for milling, and my son moved to Montana so no more 661.Think I'm going to sell it, fun saw but I don't really use it any more.


Cool, nice score!

Love my 2186 but find the orange, high top sibling so much more sexy.


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks, I kinda like it, good power for being stock, and it's not too loud, am I getting old....., lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Scourged up a nice low hour husky 385View attachment 594796
> Will mostly be used for milling, the 064 worked good but was pretty loud and kinda got old for milling, and my son moved to Montana so no more 661.Think I'm going to sell it, fun saw but I don't really use it any more.



No Stihls available ? Nice pick up, Nate! Pity about your son moving away, not only did you lose the 661, you've got to carry all those logs down the hill yourself. 

Good news! The Lady Farmer tells me that her new landlord needs a few trees taken down. He only has 400 acres. Looks like Cowboy's back in business. Unfortunately the weather system was upgraded from Winter Wonderland to Class 3 Killstorm and conditions are not really great for scrounge at the moment. 



As soon as things dry out a bit, it's on! 




People up at the ski resorts are stuck there. Trees and powerlines down across the roads. Looks like the bars will be doing well.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Think I'm going to sell it, fun saw but I don't really use it any more.



PM me details.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> No Stihls available ? Nice pick up, Nate! Pity about your son moving away, not only did you lose the 661, you've got to carry all those logs down the hill yourself.
> 
> Good news! The Lady Farmer tells me that her new landlord needs a few trees taken down. He only has 400 acres. Looks like Cowboy's back in business. Unfortunately the weather system was upgraded from Winter Wonderland to Class 3 Killstorm and conditions are not really great for scrounge at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as things dry out a bit, it's on!
> 
> View attachment 594811
> 
> 
> People up at the ski resorts are stuck there. Trees and powerlines down across the roads. Looks like the bars will be doing well.



Thanks cowboy, ya really going to miss my son (not just for his saw and log carrying abilities ) couldn't ask for a better son or friend. He's fun to be around, always looks for the good in people, always willing to help and works hard, very thankful for him!! 
Sounds like your getting some nice weather, lol. Should be some great skiing after it lets up, and maybe some good wood scrounging with all the blow down? Stay safe.


----------



## aheeejd

Cowboy254 said:


> Flooding the forum with pics ... Hmm, I've never done that . Looks like you've done some good work there, what sort of trees were you cutting?
> 
> Roughly whereabouts in NE are you? My brother in law married a New Hampshire girl and I've spent a fair bit of time over there myself.


Trees, a couple red oaks, big tree in back is a red maple I think, some grey birch's, & beech. 

New Hampshire is where I reside. Born & raised in Portsmouth. Trees are being cut is Northwood NH. Now I live in Bedford. Sorry took awhile to respond, was on vacation, on Bow Lake in Strafford NH. Rented a camp for a week. Great time, kids loved it.






Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Scrounged up another car full tonight. mostly Holly, which is pretty good so long as someone else has dealt with the prickly leaves! According to this table http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html its as dense as oak when seasoned. I'm not sure on that, I burnt a lot of it last year and while its dense it didn't seem quite that heavy. I love it though as it lights really easily and burns nicely.
topped the car up with a bit of this and that from the pile, cherry, yew (supposedly burns hotter than plutonium) and a couple of bits of lawson cypress, well I need a bit of softwood, it helps get the stove going!
Got some splitting to do now, and i Might be there at the fabled 3 years ahead point. Think I'll use the nice long handled x27, ahem


----------



## Jeffkrib

Got a load of green Eucalyptus Sp..... Not sure but think it may be some type of stringy bark. This is a load from the state forest, camped out for the night with an old school mate, both of us got a trailer load. I cut he loaded .
Split it out of the trailer and stacked it into the shed. Red stuff is Sydney grey gum from last time. I'll need another 2 loads to fulfil my wife's burning requirements.
The last couple of wood outings I had mainly used the 550XP and thought I could get by with this only if need be. This time the 7900 got a good workout and was in its element so much better in the big suff.


----------



## MustangMike

aheeejd said:


> New Hampshire is where I reside. Born & raised in Portsmouth.



My older daughter is in Derry.


----------



## MustangMike

65 N still Alive!!! Went for a hike today and wore out 2 Grandsons and 2 Dogs!

First pic is Storm King Mtn (across the Hudson) and Cornwall & Stewart Airport to the North.

Second Pic is Break Neck Ridge and Bannerman Island. Granite from Breakneck was used for the Brooklyn Bridge, West Point, and the Steps of the Capital Building in Albany. Bannerman's Island stored firearms and ammo for an NYC Army & Navy store pre gun control act of 1964.

Third Pic is ruins of a house that was along Millionaires Row (along the Hudson North of Cold Spring). The pool is in back of me, and the old Green House up the hill. The concrete driveways from the early 1900s still survives, with a curb.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Scrounged up another car full tonight. mostly Holly, which is pretty good so long as someone else has dealt with the prickly leaves! According to this table http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html its as dense as oak when seasoned. I'm not sure on that, I burnt a lot of it last year and while its dense it didn't seem quite that heavy. I love it though as it lights really easily and burns nicely.
> topped the car up with a bit of this and that from the pile, cherry, yew (supposedly burns hotter than plutonium) and a couple of bits of lawson cypress, well I need a bit of softwood, it helps get the stove going!
> Got some splitting to do now, and i Might be there at the fabled 3 years ahead point. Think I'll use the nice long handled x27, ahem



G'day Neil, I reckon this website is pretty good http://www.wood-database.com/holly . The 12%MC specific gravity (where the specific gravity of water is 1.00) makes species easily comparable and is readily converted to kg/m (the basic specific gravity is that with all the water evaporated - not as applicable for those of us burning it). All sorts of species are listed and its data on the species I'm familiar with appears very close to the mark. 



Jeffkrib said:


> Got a load of green Eucalyptus Sp..... Not sure but think it may be some type of stringy bark. This is a load from the state forest, camped out for the night with an old school mate, both of us got a trailer load. I cut he loaded .
> Split it out of the trailer and stacked it into the shed. Red stuff is Sydney grey gum from last time. I'll need another 2 loads to fulfil my wife's burning requirements.
> The last couple of wood outings I had mainly used the 550XP and thought I could get by with this only if need be. This time the 7900 got a good workout and was in its element so much better in the big suff.
> 
> View attachment 594903
> 
> 
> View attachment 594905



That bark looks a bit like a mahogany, maybe e.botroides (bangalay) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_botryoides#/media/File:Bangalay-bark.jpg . The stringybarks I'm familiar with down here have shaggy, almost woolly bark but travel a few hundred k's north and I'm not familiar with anything.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> 65 N still Alive!!! Went for a hike today and wore out 2 Grandsons and 2 Dogs!
> 
> First pic is Storm King Mtn (across the Hudson) and Cornwall & Stewart Airport to the North.
> 
> Second Pic is Break Neck Ridge and Bannerman Island. Granite from Breakneck was used for the Brooklyn Bridge, West Point, and the Steps of the Capital Building in Albany. Bannerman's Island stored firearms and ammo for an NYC Army & Navy store pre gun control act of 1964.
> 
> Third Pic is ruins of a house that was along Millionaires Row (along the Hudson North of Cold Spring). The pool is in back of me, and the old Green House up the hill. The concrete driveways from the early 1900s still survives, with a curb.



Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy pretty sure it's not a Woollybutt, but yes don't think it's a stringy bark either. I'll stick with Eucalyptus.sp.


----------



## LondonNeil

thanks Cowboy, that database looks good, I've bookmarked it now. It also puts (European)Holly at 0.65 specific density, compared to (English)Oak's 0.67. Holly is good stuff, so long as you aren't dealing with the leaves!

Apparently some Eucalyptus will be on the pile tonight or tomorrow. I've had a bit before and it was nothing great, but then there is Eucalyptus and Eucalyptus, hmm. I'm getting those looks from my other half though, who HAS noticed the wood piles have grown, so I'll probably pass o the Eucalyptus.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy pretty sure it's not a Woollybutt, but yes don't think it's a stringy bark either. I'll stick with Eucalyptus.sp.



Or just 'non-spruce firewood'



LondonNeil said:


> thanks Cowboy, that database looks good, I've bookmarked it now. It also puts (European)Holly at 0.65 specific density, compared to (English)Oak's 0.67. Holly is good stuff, so long as you aren't dealing with the leaves!
> 
> Apparently some Eucalyptus will be on the pile tonight or tomorrow. I've had a bit before and it was nothing great, but then there is Eucalyptus and Eucalyptus, hmm. I'm getting those looks from my other half though, who HAS noticed the wood piles have grown, so I'll probably pass o the Eucalyptus.



No way, go get it! It could be the best wood you're ever burned. But you're right, there's eucalypts barely denser than pine, eucalypts that sink in water when dry, there's eucalypts that make you think they're more ash than carbon, there's eucalypts that appear to miss out on ash altogether, there's eucalypts that burn fast, burn slow or barely burn at all. Mystery eucalypt, how exciting. Put a pic up so Jeff and I can argue about what it is .


----------



## dancan

Pffft , non-believers ....


----------



## dancan

Things a fella can learn , while looking at Cowboy's Wood-Database I looked up white pine , the internet rabbit hole led me to this ,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Tree_Riot


----------



## Jeffkrib

I for one am jealous Dancan, not so much about the spruce but the amount of wood you get to burn a year. Also would love to cycle in the summer and XC ski all winter. If you could ski 10 - 15 km each way to work each day you'd be a machine (not that you do that.... but it would cool to do that). Plus you pay half what we do for saws .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Neil you could always show you other half pics of massive piles of wood off here. That may put your wood piles into perspective...... On second thoughts your mrs may think worse of you for hanging out here .


----------



## LondonNeil

I've been encouraging her to read the first chapter of Lars Mytting's' book, Norwegian Wood. She'd understand. Unfortunately she wasn't as excited by a book about chopping, stacking and drying wood the Scandinavian way as I. Nor did talk of Helsinki's' war time wood pile, filling a mile long square 16 ft deep put my ~6 cord in perspective


----------



## MustangMike

On a different note, TSC currently has bar oil on sale for $6/gallon, just picked up 3 cases of the stuff. I find that price tough to beat.


----------



## dancan

Nothing to see here folks , move along .


----------



## dancan

We had Natal Day Parades up here today , the 122nd one 
The Grand Marshall was 





Sidney Crosby and the Stanley Cup 
I liked the pipers the best , we had 3 bands


----------



## dancan

Well , since I made it home by lunch ,,,,, Off to the woods 




Got me a mixed load of SPRUCE , some yellow and white birch , maple and fir ,




Still hardly a dent in the stash at this undisclosed secret location .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> We had Natal Day Parades up here today , the 122nd one
> The Grand Marshall was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Crosby and the Stanley Cup
> I liked the pipers the best , we had 3 bands


good thing they had a good truck to haul that big trophy. i love bagpipes.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> bark makes a good fire starter. I can usually find a piece that has fell off the round that is soft enough I can crush it in my hand. The exposed fibers from the crushed bark are easy to ignite. I will takes thin strips, and just roll and twist them in my hand until they crumble, put on top of a piece of old news paper, throw on some spruce kindling and some small splits of firewood, throw in a match and have a roaring fire in just a few minutes. Left over cedar or cypress siding is the best kindling, almost as good as fat wood


Good stuff MS.
I've never used cypress for anything, but I've heard it referred to as a 100yr wood as I have black locust here. I have a bit of barn siding I used for kindling(small scraps of course), that stuff lights up so fast and is so dry you can have the secondaries kicking in very warm temps, it's pretty neat. 
I use a little propane torch so I can throw all that bark in and hit it for a 10 seconds and she's lit. The locust has a lot of the thin paper like stuff on the bark the lights right up.


MustangMike said:


> Save noodles from any wood, and lighting a fire is easy!!!


Noodles do work great. When I'm noodling in the fall I spread them out a couple inches thick and let them dry for a day, then I will fill paper bags or boxes up with them. The paper/cardboard absorbs left over moisture real nice. I give them to people to help them get their fires going, they like it a lot. I make a mess with them and have so many other things I can use for kindling so I don't use them much myself anymore.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Split it out of the trailer and stacked it into the shed.


That's what I'm talking about Jeff.
The least amount of steps possible .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> 65 N still Alive!!! Went for a hike today and wore out 2 Grandsons and 2 Dogs!
> 
> First pic is Storm King Mtn (across the Hudson) and Cornwall & Stewart Airport to the North.
> 
> Second Pic is Break Neck Ridge and Bannerman Island. Granite from Breakneck was used for the Brooklyn Bridge, West Point, and the Steps of the Capital Building in Albany. Bannerman's Island stored firearms and ammo for an NYC Army & Navy store pre gun control act of 1964.
> 
> Third Pic is ruins of a house that was along Millionaires Row (along the Hudson North of Cold Spring). The pool is in back of me, and the old Green House up the hill. The concrete driveways from the early 1900s still survives, with a curb.


Those are great pictures Mike.



dancan said:


> We had Natal Day Parades up here today , the 122nd one
> The Grand Marshall was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Crosby and the Stanley Cup
> I liked the pipers the best , we had 3 bands


Very cool Dan.
They must have made a mint on tolls from all them folks lol.
Thanks for sharing guys, nice to feel as though I was right there .


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm at work this morning and under the pump a bit. Cowgirl has the morning off and is up skiing. I get this message that says "Cancel everything, this is amazing!!! Blue sky no wind not cold, never seen anything like it!" I sent a single word response, 5 letters starting with B.

Payback is coming tomorrow though...


----------



## Cowboy254

She sends a 6 letter response - "hahaha!"

Pfft.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Got me a mixed load of SPRUCE , some yellow and white birch , maple and fir . . .


Is that the Husqvarna, 26" handle Forest Axe? Like it? Says it has a 1.9 pound head?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Greenmachine

Dancan,

That is like a scrounger's wet dream. Secret massive log pile?! What?!


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Well , since I made it home by lunch ,,,,, Off to the woods
> Got me a mixed load of SPRUCE , some yellow and white birch , maple and fir ,
> Still hardly a dent in the stash at this undisclosed secret location .



How many snacky pics would we have to show you before you'd reveal it?

I'm curious. What is the story behind all that stuff left there?


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> How many snacky pics would we have to show you before you'd reveal it?
> 
> I'm curious. What is the story behind all that stuff left there?



It's from a houselot that I cleared last year and the powerline to it that I cut over the winter .
I've hauled about 10 cord of mixed wood from that lot so far .
I have more piles in other undisclosed locations 



Philbert said:


> Is that the Husqvarna, 26" handle Forest Axe? Like it? Says it has a 1.9 pound head?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



I bought that one about 8 years ago from my Jonsered dealer , it's unmarked but did say Jonsered on the haft at one time , I think it was Wetterling made .
I like it , it's been used to chop me out of a jamb many times and knock a few wedges .


----------



## LondonNeil

Dan is more industrial (and industrious) than scrounging these days, but all those minivans of wood granted life long scrounger status!

Seriously though, this thread is a mix from very small time urban scroungers like me, through much bigger scale personal scroungers like Cowboy and Steve, personal and family suppliers like Mike and on to those like farmer Steve, valley woods, cantoo and Dan that try and make a few dollars. Which is good, as there's a whole range of info and experience being shared.


----------



## MustangMike

I think I already mentioned the location where I have most of the firewood & logs is being sold this month. Moved 13 cord out recently, and still have about 2 to go. Also, milled the 3 Hickory logs, but still have 2 Red Oak to mill.

The firewood is mostly Red Oak, Hickory, and Black Birch. A lot of the Oak is "center cut" (no bark - large rounds). As I load & deliver it, I wish I was the one burning it ... great stuff!

There was some light rain on the Hickory Boards that I still have in the back of the trailer the other day, and as you walked by you could smell them ... nice!

The two sections of this year's firewood before most of the deliveries:


----------



## MustangMike

You can see the large Oak log in back of the 1st pic. The shorter section will be for legs, and the longer 7.5' section for table/bench etc.


----------



## aheeejd

MustangMike said:


> My older daughter is in Derry.


Wow, crazy small world. Derry very close to Bedford, Manchester area. 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Some pics from last weekends fishing trip. The food boat anchored out to thwart bears.
Sunset over my Johnson. Lol. 
Scrounging snacks, wild blueberries.
Yours truly with a shore lunch smallmouth and a bad case of hat hair! (More fish on the stringer)
And finally to the scrounge. A cedar (I even got paid for cutting this tree) swedish candle worked mint to get our fire going and smelled great. It was center rotted so I dropped some charcoal in it as well and when it burned down, we cooked steak and potatoes. A good trip and time spent with my sons.


----------



## farmer steve

Wood Nazi said:


> Some pics from last weekends fishing trip. The food boat anchored out to thwart bears.View attachment 595133
> Sunset over my Johnson. Lol. View attachment 595134
> Scrounging snacks, wild blueberries.View attachment 595135
> Yours truly with a shore lunch smallmouth and a bad case of hat hair! (More fish on the stringer)View attachment 595136
> And finally to the scrounge. A cedar (I even got paid for cutting this tree) swedish candle worked mint to get our fire going and smelled great. It was center rotted so I dropped some charcoal in it as well and when it burned down, we cooked steak and potatoes. A good trip and time spent with my sons. View attachment 595137


looks awesome @Wood Nazi . wish i had time to do stuff like that but produce season keeps me to busy. would like to get the old "55 johnson out and run it and work some top water lures.




this and this.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Dan is more industrial (and industrious) than scrounging these days, but all those minivans of wood granted life long scrounger status!
> 
> Seriously though, this thread is a mix from very small time urban scroungers like me, through much bigger scale personal scroungers like Cowboy and Steve, personal and family suppliers like Mike and on to those like farmer Steve, valley woods, cantoo and Dan that try and make a few dollars. Which is good, as there's a whole range of info and experience being shared.



That van came in handy at the right time , I had cut plenty of wood before that but wasn't burning at the time but had just installed a furnace then broke my tib/fib just above the ankle .When I got restrictions lifted 8 months later I can tell you that the first and many loads after were more of a struggle than I'll ever let my wife know , then to have to go back under the knife to restart the whole process all over sure was as much of a mental as it was a physical challenge but through this thread , being able to read about how others do things and working with what they have and trying things to see if it will work for me kept me going , being able to post up some of my stuff in the hopes that someone might enjoy/like or even laugh at me kept me going on that road to recovery and I don't regret anything .If I would have went out with the trailer and realized that I wouldn't been able to fill it in the beginning might have set me up for more stress .
I still can't run , still can't jump on the left leg but I now know I can still efficiently clear a house lot and fill a trailer in a reasonable amount of time which is all I can ask for considering my surgeon figured I'd be in for an ankle fusion and I legitimately qualify for a handicap plate .
I've read every post in this thread and will continue , lots to be learned whether it be how to reweld a 3pt arm(or not) dropbears , how every bug , snake or ant could kill , different types of wood , how some cut and process , bacon and maple syrup , why the porch should be painted a certain color .
Nobody has said my way is the only way and there has been no flaming .
Keep on posting , regulars and newbies, from methods , geography , culture and history knowledge is power .
However it is a shame that some of you Southerners will never know how good spruce is .


----------



## KiwiBro

Have binned all trebles on my lures. Nasty things. Even in a boat, I'm the sort to stab myself, and I've found the act of combining (at least Kiwi) kids and treble hooks are a clinical indicator of serious mental disorder. Even worse in a kayak.


----------



## aheeejd

@dancan thanks for those pics, I saw that tool hanging on the back of your truck & pictured immediately what it could do. Never seen before, or heard of log tongs. But I'm already looking where to buy. I drank beer heavy in my late teens up to probably 35ish, got a beer gut that's never gone away lol. And I love not bending over as much. 47 now so.............. I saw some videos & I see you have 2 of them. I'll probably just buy 1 especially if they are $30-$40 but do you suggest getting 2. 

I thought I was stylin with just my mighty hook lol. Been using that hook for years, got it from my father in law, old time farmer, cut his own wood for years (14 cord) a season. Uninsulated farmhouse. Anyway, now I cut from his property (only 4 cord) I guess I got it easy. Although he has tractors, skidsteer, & an old john Deere excavator & he let's me use his come along lol. There's the come along hooked to my bumper. And he knows I operated heavy equipment from a forklift to a big link belt excavator with a magnet or shear on it (scrap yard)











Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I can"t get to the bush unless I drive over the beans and getting stir crazy so I did something that I very seldom do. I got our my sprayer. Painted the blade, the mods to my Speeco , one wagon and the log arch. Put hitches on them so I could pull a set of trains too.


----------



## cantoo

Also did the rear grapple, log wagon and the splitter.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wow, it's a picture festival in here today. Well, Cowgirl had laughing rights yesterday going skiing in pristine conditions. But today the shoe was on the other foot. Needed new tyres.




And a new car to go with them.




I'll admit I did firm up a bit as I laid 6.2L of justice down on the windy bits coming home  .


----------



## chucker

way to nice to get them all dirty with wood an saw dust/oil/grime/man poop..lol


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> I got our my sprayer. Painted the blade, the mods to my Speeco , one wagon and the log arch.


WOW! _Really_ nice looking!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

aheejd , I have a pulp hook but I use the tongs the most .
I have 2 sizes as you see in the pics and both are handy , I'd suggest to only buy the Scandi or Euro made ones , the Chinese made ones that I've tried were junk .


----------



## Cowboy254

aheeejd said:


> Wow, crazy small world. Derry very close to Bedford, Manchester area.
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk



My good friends - now relatives since my brother in law met (and subsequently married) their daughter through me - are in Plymouth, further up I93.


----------



## aheeejd

Cowboy254 said:


> My good friends - now relatives since my brother in law met (and subsequently married) their daughter through me - are in Plymouth, further up I93.


Very nice, area is beautiful. I used to through there every summer on way to a friends camp up in Stewartstown (right next to Colebrook). My friends patents had 11 acres up on a mountain. No electricity, not even a generator, no running water. Looking back it was actually great. But friend crashed a snow machine into a tree & became a paraplegic, which led to drugs, then heroin & ultimately death. Sorry.... Anyway I'd love to live in Plymouth area, maybe when youngest finishes high school, never know. 

Impossible Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## aheeejd

dancan said:


> aheejd , I have a pulp hook but I use the tongs the most .
> I have 2 sizes as you see in the pics and both are handy , I'd suggest to only buy the Scandi or Euro made ones , the Chinese made ones that I've tried were junk .


Yes, thank you, I was looking at the scandi one, yellow with cork handle. Or husky one. But yes I could tell it would be used allot once I found videos on what its for. Can't wait to get one 

Also got a call from my sister, (Barrington NH) & asked if I'd be interested in some firewood. I said absolutely. Her neighbor knocked down a tree, I just gotta chunk up & haul away





Impossible Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy, what's 6.2 come out to, about 360-370 CI? That ought to haul the buns around. I still haven't gotten used to those rubber band tires. I had low profile tires on my VW Golf turbo diesel. Handled great. I hit a pot hole at work, where the snow plow ripped up about a 6 inch thick chunk of asphalt. The hole filled with water so you couldn't see it. Was going exactly 10 MPH and it popped the tire. Guess I was lucky it didn't crack the wheel. Have fun cruising the hills and dales, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, it's a picture festival in here today. Well, Cowgirl had laughing rights yesterday going skiing in pristine conditions. But today the shoe was on the other foot. Needed new tyres.
> 
> View attachment 595171
> 
> 
> And a new car to go with them.
> 
> View attachment 595172
> 
> 
> I'll admit I did firm up a bit as I laid 6.2L of justice down on the windy bits coming home  .



What is that? Don't think we have em around here! Stick or Auto???


----------



## rarefish383

I do believe that that Lion on the grill is a Peugeot, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's no Pug I know.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's August 9th, the 9th day of the 8th month, 49 days after the summer equinox, it should be hot, HOT! However as has become common for the last 5-10 years, after a good late spring and early summer we are now having a wash out. 15C and p155ing it down. I've lit the stove, love it!


----------



## Marine5068

Wood Nazi said:


> Pics of the future scrounge wagon. Old camper frame that some jagoff cut right behind the axles. No problem for a guy who can weld! Also it's 13' long so the dilemma is, cut it to 12 or cut a foot off 14' boards....hmmm View attachment 587065
> One of these is not like the other! I have a set of 4 that match and aren't weather cracked.View attachment 587067
> I intended to split this morning and even woke up the laziest son to work the stew out of him for a life lesson. Much to his delight, a thunderstorm blew in. So I'm out in the garage servicing the saws I used last. This end off a broken snow brush is a great tool for cleaning filters in the field and the paint brush gets in the tight spots under the covers. Both are kept in my saw box along with a few tools, spare chains, files, wedges, earplugs and gloves......View attachment 587068


Just looked up where Keady , Ontario is. Looks like you have a real nice spot there. Wife has a friend that lives in Owen Sound. Been there, but had no idea where your place was. Cool.


----------



## Marine5068

I love those Heddo


farmer steve said:


> looks awesome @Wood Nazi . wish i had time to do stuff like that but produce season keeps me to busy. would like to get the old "55 johnson out and run it and work some top water lures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this and this.


I love fishing for Smallmouth Bass on topwaters like the Heddon torpedo and tiny topedo. So much fun and they love them too.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> looks awesome @Wood Nazi . wish i had time to do stuff like that but produce season keeps me to busy. would like to get the old "55 johnson out and run it and work some top water lures.
> 
> 
> 
> this and this.


I had a 3hp evinrude similar to that. Got a little 2 hp mariner that pushes either a canoe or a 12' aluminum. Fish bite on rainy days too.


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> Just looked up where Keady , Ontario is. Looks like you have a real nice spot there. Wife has a friend that lives in Owen Sound. Been there, but had no idea where your place was. Cool.


We are 15 min from Owen Sound. If you come visit your friends, come on a Tuesday, the Keady market is worth seeing.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I do believe that that Lion on the grill is a Peugeot, Joe.



That's a Holden, the Australian subsidiary of GM. However, local production ceases in October and while cars will be produced in Asia somewhere, imported and badged as Holdens there won't be any more V8s, just poncy turbo V6s! I had always wanted one and I figured that I had better get a move on. Specifically, it is an SS Redline and uses the 378ci LS3 from the Corvette. I'm going to have to take a few more pics and post them so I'll apologise in advance for those of you who aren't into cars. The Redline has been imported to the US and sold as the SS. 



LondonNeil said:


> It's August 9th, the 9th day of the 8th month, 49 days after the summer equinox, it should be hot, HOT! However as has become common for the last 5-10 years, after a good late spring and early summer we are now having a wash out. 15C and p155ing it down. I've lit the stove, love it!



This is when you mention to your wife the size of your wood pile and how nice it is to be warm on those cold summer days and how since you're already burning now, you'd better stock up some more for later! Did you get that eucalypt?


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> , you'd better stock up some more for later! Did you get that eucalypt?



That would mean going out in the pouring rain rather than sitting by the stove. it can wait.

Nice car btw. Whats the power from it? you can talk kW, or PS, I'll understand, or bhp for our friends.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a Holden, the Australian subsidiary of GM. However, local production ceases in October and while cars will be produced in Asia somewhere, imported and badged as Holdens there won't be any more V8s, just poncy turbo V6s! I had always wanted one and I figured that I had better get a move on. Specifically, it is an SS Redline and uses the 378ci LS3 from the Corvette. I'm going to have to take a few more pics and post them so I'll apologise in advance for those of you who aren't into cars. The Redline has been imported to the US and sold as the SS.
> Cool, I've heard of the Holden, but never seen one. I'm still looking for an Aussie Chrysler Ute, maybe a 56, the year I was born, with a 354 Chrysler Hemi. Hard to find, Joe.


----------



## Erik B

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, it's a picture festival in here today. Well, Cowgirl had laughing rights yesterday going skiing in pristine conditions. But today the shoe was on the other foot. Needed new tyres.
> 
> View attachment 595171
> 
> 
> And a new car to go with them.
> 
> View attachment 595172
> 
> 
> I'll admit I did firm up a bit as I laid 6.2L of justice down on the windy bits coming home  .





cantoo said:


> I can"t get to the bush unless I drive over the beans and getting stir crazy so I did something that I very seldom do. I got our my sprayer. Painted the blade, the mods to my Speeco , one wagon and the log arch. Put hitches on them so I could pull a set of trains too.
> 
> View attachment 595162
> View attachment 595163
> View attachment 595164


@cantoo Do you have any close-up pics of the hitch on the back of your splitter? Is that removable?


----------



## JustJeff

Cleaned out the chicken coop this evening and that means I need more bedding. So I plunked a piece of pine on the blocks, fired up Excalibur and made oodles of noodles! Lord how I love this saw! Chicken noodles wasn't enough so I cut some ash and maple off the pile as well and made a stack in front of the splitter. If you have a Stihl saw and want it to run better, ask MustangMike for advice. Did I mention how I really love this saw?


----------



## aheeejd

So I went & cleaned up the oak tree. Thing was big & dead, ready to burn this winter. That's awesome cause now I'm ahead of the game, meaning I'll have trees that I cut this spring, able to lay & season. Was heavy heavy stuff. Took me 2 loads. So I took from my sisters neighbor

And brought it to my spot in the woods, about a 20 minute ride away.








Impossible Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## cantoo

Erik B, it is removable. I just welded a receiver onto the splitter beam. The one picture shows where you could weld it on to a regular Speeco beam and it would be up out of the way. Also showed a pic of my Steiner one. I always buy a few when they are on sale and use them sooner or later. Price is shown for the big drop hitch too, the ball was extra.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> The Redline has been imported to the US and sold as the SS.



Yes, "has been" being past tense. My Nephew had one in his dealership, and wanted me to buy it. Real nice car, 4 door, the Vette motor, and a Stick! But, I already got my Stang! My nephew said it was the last of them, and it was imported from down under.


----------



## chipper1

Wood Nazi said:


> Some pics from last weekends fishing trip. The food boat anchored out to thwart bears.View attachment 595133
> Sunset over my Johnson. Lol. View attachment 595134
> Scrounging snacks, wild blueberries.View attachment 595135
> Yours truly with a shore lunch smallmouth and a bad case of hat hair! (More fish on the stringer)View attachment 595136
> And finally to the scrounge. A cedar (I even got paid for cutting this tree) swedish candle worked mint to get our fire going and smelled great. It was center rotted so I dropped some charcoal in it as well and when it burned down, we cooked steak and potatoes. A good trip and time spent with my sons. View attachment 595137


Great pictures WN.
Looks like a great time.
Glad I've gotten out fishing with my son this summer a bit, kids get old to fast, gotta make the most of it while you can.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> View attachment 595167
> View attachment 595168
> Also did the rear grapple, log wagon and the splitter.
> View attachment 595166


Looks great, I like the orange .
I just put a trailer hitch on my exmark lazer z Sunday, been wanting to do that for a while, sure makes pulling the 4x8 trailer around the house nice.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, it's a picture festival in here today. Well, Cowgirl had laughing rights yesterday going skiing in pristine conditions. But today the shoe was on the other foot. Needed new tyres.
> 
> View attachment 595171
> 
> 
> And a new car to go with them.
> 
> View attachment 595172
> 
> 
> I'll admit I did firm up a bit as I laid 6.2L of justice down on the windy bits coming home  .


I like the new tires.


Cowboy254 said:


> I'm going to have to take a few more pics and post them


I'll forgive you .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy's new car should have enough power to rip the drawbar of his trailer


----------



## aheeejd

Anyone here feel like lending your expertise on guessing how many cord of wood I have here? I usually do a much better job at keeping track of the loads I bring home, but between having to leave early & get one of the kids or rain etc, I just have no idea. In the pics where the 2 X 4's are, I used to make towers out of the wood. But I put up the 2 X 4's this year. And I'm thinking this way there's allot more wood then doing the towers. So its basically 17½ feet long by 5 feet high. The wood is mostly cut at 16 inches. I put on top all the smaller pieces, chunks, small rounds etc. And they are on pallets. Thanks for your help guys, here's the pics. I know, more pics lol











Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

A full cord is 128 cubic feet. 
You have (17.5 x 5 x 2.7) = 236.25 cubic feet, or about 1.85 cords. 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Yes, "has been" being past tense. My Nephew had one in his dealership, and wanted me to buy it. Real nice car, 4 door, the Vette motor, and a Stick! But, I already got my Stang! My nephew said it was the last of them, and it was imported from down under.



Yep, that's the one...so @MechanicMatt might recognise it. I'd happily have bought a Mustang but there's a bit of nostalgia in this being the last of the line. And I go for Holdens like I go for Stihls. What's really cool (apart from the way that it goes like a cut cat) is the sound. One of the Holden engineers designed a bimodal exhaust that when you're just tooling around quietly keeps the noise down but depress the loud pedal past a certain (fairly early) point and it opens up some valve in the exhaust and it roars . The engineer passed away as it was coming into production in 2015 and they named the "Baillie Tip" after him. The crackle and pop on the overrun is great as well. The tip also opens up when you start it up so anyone walking behind the car gets a fair surprise. In addition, there's a mechanical sound enhancer which pipes noise from the engine bay into the cabin on the driver's side. That's it to the left of the engine. I've been watching with disapproval as V8s have got quieter and quieter over time. No such problem with this one.




I don't know how half of the stuff in here works.




There's collision warnings, blind spot warnings, lane departure warnings, parallel park assist, 90* park assist to do it all for you. For now, I don't trust those gizmos and rather drive it myself so I've turned some of that stuff off but maybe I'll get lazy over time and use it.




But I do like the heads up display that can put all sorts of stuff up on the windscreen for you. It's a bit below your eyeline, easy to see and remarkably unobtrusive when you're driving.




Plenty of cow in the interior. And @MustangMike , I reckon it is wrong to get an auto in a car like this. These are the last of the line and the dealer had only been allocated an auto by Holden but I leant on him until he found me a manual.




These bonnet vents obviously make it go faster . It's good for 304kW, @LondonNeil




I have to go back down to work now. Too bad, I'll have to make some more noise just so the neighbours will know I'm heading down.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Yep, that's the one...so @MechanicMatt might recognise it. I'd happily have bought a Mustang but there's a bit of nostalgia in this being the last of the line. And I go for Holdens like I go for Stihls. What's really cool (apart from the way that it goes like a cut cat) is the sound. One of the Holden engineers designed a bimodal exhaust that when you're just tooling around quietly keeps the noise down but depress the loud pedal past a certain (fairly early) point and it opens up some valve in the exhaust and it roars . The engineer passed away as it was coming into production in 2015 and they named the "Baillie Tip" after him. The crackle and pop on the overrun is great as well. The tip also opens up when you start it up so anyone walking behind the car gets a fair surprise. In addition, there's a mechanical sound enhancer which pipes noise from the engine bay into the cabin on the driver's side. That's it to the left of the engine. I've been watching with disapproval as V8s have got quieter and quieter over time. No such problem with this one.
> 
> View attachment 595449
> 
> 
> I don't know how half of the stuff in here works.
> 
> View attachment 595450
> 
> 
> There's collision warnings, blind spot warnings, lane departure warnings, parallel park assist, 90* park assist to do it all for you. For now, I don't trust those gizmos and rather drive it myself so I've turned some of that stuff off but maybe I'll get lazy over time and use it.
> 
> View attachment 595458
> 
> 
> But I do like the heads up display that can put all sorts of stuff up on the windscreen for you. It's a bit below your eyeline, easy to see and remarkably unobtrusive when you're driving.
> 
> View attachment 595457
> 
> 
> Plenty of cow in the interior. And @MustangMike , I reckon it is wrong to get an auto in a car like this. These are the last of the line and the dealer had only been allocated an auto by Holden but I leant on him until he found me a manual.
> 
> View attachment 595453
> 
> 
> These bonnet vents obviously make it go faster . It's good for 304kW, @LondonNeil
> 
> View attachment 595451
> 
> 
> I have to go back down to work now. Too bad, I'll have to make some more noise just so the neighbours will know I'm heading down.
> 
> View attachment 595452


awesome car Cowboy.  how much wood fits in the boot ?


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> awesome car Cowboy.  how much wood fits in the boot ?



0.4 cubic metres. Don't ask me how I know .


----------



## JustJeff

aheeejd said:


> Anyone here feel like lending your expertise on guessing how many cord of wood I have here? I usually do a much better job at keeping track of the loads I bring home, but between having to leave early & get one of the kids or rain etc, I just have no idea. In the pics where the 2 X 4's are, I used to make towers out of the wood. But I put up the 2 X 4's this year. And I'm thinking this way there's allot more wood then doing the towers. So its basically 17½ feet long by 5 feet high. The wood is mostly cut at 16 inches. I put on top all the smaller pieces, chunks, small rounds etc. And they are on pallets. Thanks for your help guys, here's the pics. I know, more pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


Facecord is the common measurement around here, which isn't a true representation because it doesn't take length into account, but it's easy to eyeball. I'd say between 7 and 8 facecord. However, whether you use cord, facecord, cubic meters..... It's not enough man. Get out there and get some more!


----------



## MustangMike

My calcs are the same as Philbert's, 16" face cord is 1/3 of a full cord.

Full cord is 128 sq ft. one of your row's is 1.33 X 5 X 17.5 = 168 sq ft, X 2 for the 2 rows.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, real nice, and glad you went with the stick. However, I can not imagine being able to speed shift as well left handed, so I'm pretty sure we are the ones with the driver on the correct side (Ha, Ha, Ha).

Enjoy that car, it is special!


----------



## DFK

How about that......
Even tho the steering wheel of Cowboys new hot rod is on the "Wrong Side"
the peddles seem to be arranged the same way as they are here in the States.
Clutch on the left, Break in the middle, Gas on the right.

David


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I fixed it for you 
Nice ride


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> View attachment 595504
> 
> 
> I fixed it for you
> Nice ride



The pedals are all wrong! Better do some more fixin!


----------



## woodchip rookie

TEHE!!!...he said BONNET!


----------



## LondonNeil

I like that Cowboy, I like it a lot, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LondonNeil

Would that thing have followed on from the Monaro? We got the Monaro, badged as a Vauxhall and ever so slightly anglicised, but we don't get that. I guess there's not much market here but it's a shame not to get some more variation on our roads.


----------



## Polish hammer

Today's scrounge 2 pick up loads of spruce at the compost 1 mile away from the house... Cut to size and split will make someone happy next summer around the campfire


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, real nice, and glad you went with the stick. However, I can not imagine being able to speed shift as well left handed,



It's funny you mention that. My old Holden (the '69) is a three-on-the-tree column manual, and I drove nothing else at home for years. The first floor shift I drove regularly was my friend's Mitsubishi over in NH for several months so I was then used to changing gear on the column with my left hand and floor with my right. When I first drove a floor shift manual in Aus the first thing I did was put it in 5th and stalled it  .



LondonNeil said:


> Would that thing have followed on from the Monaro? We got the Monaro, badged as a Vauxhall and ever so slightly anglicised, but we don't get that. I guess there's not much market here but it's a shame not to get some more variation on our roads.



It was the other way around, the Monaro was the 2-door derivative, originally from the '68 model version of my old Holden. It was discontinued after about 1979. Funny story though with the second incarnation. Ford were due to unveil their new model Falcon at the International motor show (1998) so there were hordes of motoring journalists there to cover it. A few of the Holden design team had quietly had been working for two years on the two door version of the SS after hours and outside the scope of their normal work. So quietly that no-one knew about it, including the wives of the design team. It was at about the time that Bill Clinton had been sprung playing funny buggers with his interns and this new car that was keeping the designers in the office late became codenamed "Monica" - the other woman. They pulled the silk off it to the open-mouthed amazement of everyone at the motor show none of whom had a clue of its existence. I don't think anyone took a photo of the Ford all day.


----------



## KiwiBro

Reminds me of this (see the scene at 1:00):


----------



## dancan

Polish hammer said:


> Today's scrounge 2 pick up loads of spruce at the compost 1 mile away from the house... Cut to size and split will make someone happy next summer around the campfire


 
Great scrounge 

Nice car there Cowboy !

The tire bill and speeding tickets would bankrupt me lol


----------



## farmer steve

hey @mainewoods !! i see you lurking out there. how the he!! ya been? we're all stihl here plus a few more. hope your having a good summer and gettin the wood racks filled up. some old "farmers" are predicting a cold winter.  wait,it's always cold in Maine.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, it's a picture festival in here today. Well, Cowgirl had laughing rights yesterday going skiing in pristine conditions. But today the shoe was on the other foot. Needed new tyres.
> 
> View attachment 595171
> 
> 
> And a new car to go with them.
> 
> View attachment 595172
> 
> 
> I'll admit I did firm up a bit as I laid 6.2L of justice down on the windy bits coming home  .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice car Cowboy, I'm a service manager at a GM dealer hear in the states. My general manager has one in white 6spd. My owner has a black one automatic with EVERYTHING blacked out. And one of my techs has a G8 with a stroker kit. We all love what down under gave us. Even the GTO's were fun. 

Uncle MustangMike, I could have gotten you a sweet deal on one a few months back, remember.....


----------



## aheeejd

Wood Nazi said:


> Facecord is the common measurement around here, which isn't a true representation because it doesn't take length into account, but it's easy to eyeball. I'd say between 7 and 8 facecord. However, whether you use cord, facecord, cubic meters..... It's not enough man. Get out there and get some more!


Lol, righty right, it ain't enough. That whole area under there will be full sooner rather then later. Got a truck load right now & hopefully get another tomorrow. Winter is coming fast. Can't believe its a couple weeks & kids back to school. 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods

Been doin' this,'cause I remember that, last year!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Got a bit of wood today grabbed what wasn't rotten. 2 of my lawn dump trailer loads. Not sure what it is but the base rotted out and it fell in the last storm.








Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## JustJeff

mainewoods said:


> Been doin' this,'cause I remember that, last year!
> View attachment 595696
> View attachment 595698


All hail! That's quite a stack.


----------



## Cowboy254

mainewoods said:


> Been doin' this,'cause I remember that, last year!
> View attachment 595696
> View attachment 595698



Where are all the progress pics?



Toy4xchris said:


> Got a bit of wood today grabbed what wasn't rotten. 2 of my lawn dump trailer loads. Not sure what it is but the base rotted out and it fell in the last storm.
> View attachment 595738
> View attachment 595739
> View attachment 595740
> View attachment 595741
> View attachment 595742
> View attachment 595743
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash



Like the dump trailer! Don't think I can afford one now.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint , get some temporary migrant workers for this winter !
Only get ones from the cold climate countries so you don't have to teach them how to run a shovel LOL


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Been doin' this,'cause I remember that, last year!
> View attachment 595696
> View attachment 595698


wood stacks look great Clint. the snow [email protected] not so much.


----------



## MustangMike

mainewoods said:


> Been doin' this,'cause I remember that, last year!
> View attachment 595696
> View attachment 595698



"What it's like to be from Maine"!!!

Good to see you post again Clint, nice neat wood piles! Looks like you are ready!


----------



## mainewoods

With over 120" of the white stuff last winter, it made for a late start on the wood pile. Still had snow on the ground in early May. But I managed to haul out 6 or 7 cord and get it up in the air. A Jeep Cherokee -a tow strap and a logging chain made a pretty decent skiddah', haulin tree length. Picked up one of those bright yellow skidding cones. They work pretty good. Poor mans skiddah!


----------



## mainewoods

Dan would be proud!!


----------



## LondonNeil

That's why I love this thread, everyone sharing successes and failures.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint , you get a real store bought skid cone ?


----------



## KiwiBro

Skidding cone? Don't laugh, this actually works:


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Skidding cone? Don't laugh, this actually works:
> View attachment 595905


We use those for bear barrels. Keep our food in while camping.


----------



## KiwiBro

Good idea. Would a determined bear still find a way in though? Maybe it's more to stop the smell attracting them? Am surprised how many uses these barrels have.

skidding cone
food barrel
I'm hoping to build a cyclone dust collection system for the shed and am awaiting the cyclone delivery. Just cut a hole in the barrel lid for the cyclone to exhaust into and it's a great dust/shavings bin.
cut the bottom off and longitudinally and each half (or section thereof) becomes a handy firewood chute off the splitter
many strapped together form a solid pontoon base for the local drinking day here masquerading as a raft race
I was wondering if one could be rigged as the barrel for a concrete mixer
Improvised Explosive Device, for barn demolition
Holds decomposing comfrey and other putrid concoctions for the garden.


----------



## svk

They can mangle those barrels but never seen one breached.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you fill one with tanerite you can blow a barn flat


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> If you fill one with tanerite you can blow a barn flat


Thanks. Added to the list.


----------



## MustangMike

Milled the remaining Red Oak yesterday, now just have to move about 2 cord by Friday and I'm all done there (plus some pallets & blocks, etc).


----------



## MustangMike

More pics ... some pieces were 23" wide, and milled 2" thick or 4" for legs.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Improvised Explosive Device, for barn demolition


I was thinking oxyacetylene .
When I was in high school a buddy blew up his dads barn, he had a bunch of oxyacetylene mix in balloons and then put them in a plastic trash bag , he walked(well ran)away without an injury, very lucky guy John is .


woodchip rookie said:


> If you fill one with tanerite you can blow a barn flat


I like this  use best, but it is sweet all the uses folks come up with for them. I'm sure you could make a smaller skidding cone with it by cutting the ends of then cutting it down the middle so it lays flat, then cut a wedge out and roll it back up and bolt it together leaving a hole in the from for the cable/chain to go thru.


----------



## dancan

https://goo.gl/photos/hhsgjSLHVHw8FEaQA

That link work ?


----------



## svk

Yep


----------



## LondonNeil

I've spent the day up on the roof puling hard on a rope, down in the dinning room my brother and dad were pushing very hard, and between us was 8m (27 feet) of 904 grade stainless steel flexible 6" liner. it went in after a bit of a fight, so stove number 2 can go in now. You know what this means don't you?






I'm gonna need a bigger wood pile!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I've spent the day up on the roof puling hard on a rope, down in the dinning room my brother and dad were pushing very hard, and between us was 8m (27 feet) of 904 grade stainless steel flexible 6" liner. it went in after a bit of a fight, so stove number 2 can go in now. You know what this means don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need a bigger wood pile!



And a bigger saw


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> And a bigger saw


That's right CB, and probably a after all that .


LondonNeil said:


> I've spent the day up on the roof puling hard on a rope, down in the dinning room my brother and dad were pushing very hard, and between us was 8m (27 feet) of 904 grade stainless steel flexible 6" liner. it went in after a bit of a fight, so stove number 2 can go in now. You know what this means don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need a bigger wood pile!


Should pay for itself very quickly, I enjoy wood heat myself. As well as watching the flame from the secondaries dance around like the northern lights, it's very hypnotizing .
We're gonna need a bigger trunk.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/hhsgjSLHVHw8FEaQA
> 
> That link work ?


That's what I'm talking about, and a handle to boot .
Great job Dan. How do you like it.


----------



## dancan

It works good and we've got one made from a steel oil drum that works equally as well .
Definitely timesavers on long winch runs in tight quarter


----------



## mainewoods

I did get a store bought cone,Dan. Tried several plastic barrels and they worked good but didn't last too long on the rocky ground I have. Figured I would give one a try. Thick, very tough piece of plastic. Overpriced perhaps, but it sure works good in thick growth and around stumps. Saves cutting small trees out of the way to make a lane. Slides right around 'em, from any angle. Haven't had one "hangup" yet. You certainly notice the reduced drag when the cone is on a tree length twitch. The design was well thought out, in my opinion.


----------



## svk

Clint, do you have a link or the name of the company? Or more pics?


----------



## LondonNeil

just for Cowboy, lets play 'Name that Eucalyptus!'





hope google photos is playing ball. mottled, almost camo bark, HUGE growth rings (that round is about 6" diameter), lightweight and easy splitting judging by that piece. I don't expect much from it in the stove, but it filled the last third of a car load, nd smells nice albeit faintly.

On scrounging, the blackberries are very early and the crop is huge! nom nom!


----------



## rarefish383

We've had a lot of rain and a lot of hot days, so our black berries are kicking butt too. Wish Mom was still here, she could make a killer black berry pie or cobbler, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

We've had a dry winter and spring, warm late spring and early summer. A lot of fruit seems to be amazing, apple trees loaded, blackberries a month early and even sloes coming ripe now. I don't bother with them but iirc they are normally a late autumn fruit.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Clint, do you have a link or the name of the company? Or more pics?


Buy a cheap, plastic kayak at a garage sale, cut the ends off, and you have 2!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Or, buy one of these:

http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200452219_200452219?adv=false

Multiple vendors: Google 'skidding cone for logs'

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> It works good and we've got one made from a steel oil drum that works equally as well .
> Definitely timesavers on long winch runs in tight quarter


Never tried one, but they sure look to be something to have on the skidder for when needed. My skidder has become more of a precision directional falling device the last yr as I haven't been skidding much of anything. I will say one thing, it's been paying for itself very well in that capacity, so much so I think I want to upgrade to a remote control skidder . Probably be a while as there are a lot of dollars going out for other things for the next yr or so, but it's on the list, and selling the one I have currently will help keep the total cost down.
I just cut this up for the neighbor Saturday, it's hard maple. He said I could have a load, I said I'm set, you can see why I don't keep any softwood.
I'll probably help him cut the stem down sometime this week, skidding winch will be a great tool to have for that .


----------



## mainewoods

The skidding cone brand name is "Portable Winch". There are cheaper prices out there other than on the official website. I can see they would be great in snow and skidding uphill. I skid all downhill on a pretty steep grade and sometimes the tree almost passes me.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> The skidding cone brand name is "Portable Winch". There are cheaper prices out there other than on the official website. I can see they would be great in snow and skidding uphill. I skid all downhill on a pretty steep grade and sometimes the tree almost passes me.


This video shows the basic use (and leads into a string of related videos). Interesting to see how a simple strap and pulley can really make a big difference, compared to just a rope or cable on the ground. Techniques would also apply to a home-made / barrel cone.



Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> This video shows the basic use (and leads into a string of related videos). Interesting to see how a simple strap and pulley can really make a big difference, compared to just a rope or cable on the ground. Techniques would also apply to a home-made / barrel cone.
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Amazing what you can do with the right equipment and the knowledge of how it works.
Threads like this are great for learning a lot of how tos of wood cutting in general. 
Guys sharing what works for them, and then the little tweaks we each make for our particular situation
I've learned a lot here for sure.


----------



## husqvarna257

Today I went and split some bigger oak rounds still building up for the winter


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> just for Cowboy, lets play 'Name that Eucalyptus!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope google photos is playing ball. mottled, almost camo bark, HUGE growth rings (that round is about 6" diameter), lightweight and easy splitting judging by that piece. I don't expect much from it in the stove, but it filled the last third of a car load, nd smells nice albeit faintly.
> 
> On scrounging, the blackberries are very early and the crop is huge! nom nom!



Too easy, Neil! That's an e.minus (could you please post it again?).


----------



## LondonNeil

e.minus, is that a score or its name!?

post again? same photo or do you want another? I can dig out another round if you want another photo, I've not split it yet.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> e.minus, is that a score or its name!?


 The 'no image here' image looks a bit like a minus:



A bit harsh of a grade though. If it were a cypress I'd give you a C-


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> e.minus, is that a score or its name!?
> 
> post again? same photo or do you want another? I can dig out another round if you want another photo, I've not split it yet.



As @KiwiBro observed, the eucalypt pic didn't come out - but the blackberries did. 



KiwiBro said:


> The 'no image here' image looks a bit like a minus:
> View attachment 596358
> 
> 
> A bit harsh of a grade though. If it were a cypress I'd give you a C-


----------



## dancan

mainewoods said:


> I did get a store bought cone,Dan. Tried several plastic barrels and they worked good but didn't last too long on the rocky ground I have. Figured I would give one a try. Thick, very tough piece of plastic. Overpriced perhaps, but it sure works good in thick growth and around stumps. Saves cutting small trees out of the way to make a lane. Slides right around 'em, from any angle. Haven't had one "hangup" yet. You certainly notice the reduced drag when the cone is on a tree length twitch. The design was well thought out, in my opinion.
> View attachment 596270



Hmm, I pointed a young fella that has a small treeco to a portawinch last year when he was asking me how to solve some haulout problems he was having on a cleanup job , he bought the winch and the cone , he loves them both .
Now that I have confirmation that they work from a second source , I guess I'll have to save up some bottle money


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh so google photos playing up. Odd, others can see it....google photos plays up in a new weird way! okay fingers crossed it plays ball this time.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Oh so google photos playing up. Odd, others can see it...



Hmmm, that's interesting. Can those who can see that first image served from google photos please let us know your country? I ask because I'm trying to figure out what Google is doing and even though I tried routing through UK and US proxies, I couldn't see the image. So I'm scratching my head a bit how they are doing the filtering. Does anyone know? I believe Dancan had some similar issues with google a while back too? I can't recall how his good self solved it.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting. Can those who can see that first image served from google photos please let us know your country? I ask because I'm trying to figure out what Google is doing and even though I tried routing through UK and US proxies, I couldn't see the image. So I'm scratching my head a bit how they are doing the filtering. Does anyone know? I believe Dancan had some similar issues with google a while back too? I can't recall how his good self solved it.



On occasion I've been able to see pics shortly after they've been posted then half an hour later the big minus sign. Don't know what that's all about. 

@LondonNeil , it looks rather like blue gum (e.globulus). The bark looks typical and the wood looks the normal pale yellow/brown. It is the most commonly introduced species outside Australia and does well in cool climates with plenty of rainfall. The grain is often interlocked which makes splitting difficult but a lot of plantation and introduced blue gum is of significantly lower density (like 700kg/m versus 900kg/m for 'wild' trees) and growing faster might make the grain straighter and easier to split. I'd debark it before you burn it if you can. Any more pics?


----------



## dancan

I had one of the ax pics that I put up in the resto thread not work at all on one website but work everywhere else so I don't know ???

Neil , that don't look like spruce to me .


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Too easy, Neil!


You named your eucalyptus 'Neil'?!?

(I knew a man with one wooden leg named 'Smith' . . . . don't know what the other leg was named . . . )

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

Now days I just open the picture, screen shot and crop the shot, then paste it in with the text. No third party hosting and no data lost in the future.
LondonNeil, do you see much Eucalyptus in the UK, I don't recall ever seeing any when I was there on holidays. My guess would also be Blue Gum as seen in Tasmania.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hmm, I pointed a young fella that has a small treeco to a portawinch last year when he was asking me how to solve some haulout problems he was having on a cleanup job , he bought the winch and the cone , he loves them both .
> Now that I have confirmation that they work from a second source , I guess I'll have to save up some bottle money


You starting tonight Dan.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Today I went and split some bigger oak rounds still building up for the winterView attachment 596352
> View attachment 596353


Looks like some nice oak to me .


----------



## cantoo

Took my grandson, a Steiner, some saws and a set of trains to the Mike McGlynn Memorial last weekend. He had fun.


----------



## LondonNeil

Google definitely is a weird one for photo hosting. I could see the photos from device not logged as me. Had the same before, move a set of photos to a shared folder, paste links from there, some work and some don't. Redo the links later and more work. Odd.

Eucalyptus isn't common but it's not an unusual sit in gardens. Wherever variety it is it tends to be fast growing so light weight. It'll burn ok, but be gone quickly. I'll take a few more snaps for you all.


----------



## LondonNeil

For Jeff, Kiwibri, Cowboy, and anyone else that want's to guess (there is no prize, and I can't even confirm a winner, but hey what the heck)











that bit is about 6" diameter, so fast growing judging by the rings. its medium density but freshly cut I believe. No sap oozing, very faint pleasant smell, very faint.

BTW, trying somethng different on google photos, I've just 'copied the image' and pasted. hope it works [edit, it didn't, now doing the 'copy image address' and pasting via the image insert button]


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> For Jeff, Kiwibri, Cowboy, and anyone else that want's to guess (there is no prize, and I can't even confirm a wnner, but hey what the heck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that bit is about 6" diameter, so fast growing judging by the rings. its medium density but freshly cut I believe. No sap oozing, very faint pleasant smell, very faint.
> 
> BTW, trying somethng different on google photos, I've just 'copied the image' and pasted. hope it works


No images buddy.
Just take a screen shot and then post that.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> For Jeff, Kiwibri, Cowboy, and anyone else that want's to guess (there is no prize, and I can't even confirm a wnner, but hey what the heck) . . . .BTW, trying somethng different on google photos, I've just 'copied the image' and pasted. hope it works


My guess: the universal 'Do Not Enter' sign post tree!




Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Now how odd is that, in chipper's quote of my post I can see the images!
I'll edit now, the photos should appear shortly for all...with luck.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Now how odd is that, in chipper's quote of my post I can see the images!
> I'll edit now, the photos should appear shortly for all...with luck.


I am sorry if it was already mentioned, but why don't you just use the photo hosting provided by AS?


----------



## LondonNeil

Never tried it, is there a guide somewhere?


----------



## svk

Just hit "upload file" button right next to the "post reply" button.


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## rarefish383

Test run?


----------



## rarefish383

Dang, that was easy, why didn't you tell me earlier, Joe.


----------



## cantoo

Wow, you woke the bear now Joe. Uncle Moustache charges $.50 for each picture you upload using the AS site. He has another kid on the way so likely going to up the price to $.60 soon so you better post a bunch quick.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Test run?



Very Nice, and I like that Fold Up idea!


----------



## KiwiBro

Buggered if I know what type of Euc it is, sorry. There are so many flavours that often the best i can do is narrow it down to a group rather than anything definitive. Whenever I need an absolute ID, I send bark, leaves, seeds away to a testing place to positively ID for me. Was a free service last time I did so, but I think they may charge now.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Now how odd is that, in chipper's quote of my post I can see the images!
> I'll edit now, the photos should appear shortly for all...with luck.


My guess is your browser is sourcing the image from its cache, rather than the net. To help confirm, you could clear your browsers cache and then try viewing that page again.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Test run?


looks good Joe. i guess you'll give @Cowboy254 a run for the money now you know how to post pics.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, PB used to work on every site I visit, and put up the full pic. Since PB buggered up, every site is a little different. I'm getting old and don't like change, but I have a couple paid for scrounges coming up that might have pics. One will have some Ash firewood, and the other might have some Cypress logs logs big enough to mill, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 596783
> View attachment 596784
> View attachment 596785





KiwiBro said:


> Buggered if I know what type of Euc it is, sorry. There are so many flavours that often the best i can do is narrow it down to a group rather than anything definitive. Whenever I need an absolute ID, I send bark, leaves, seeds away to a testing place to positively ID for me. Was a free service last time I did so, but I think they may charge now.



I must say, I'm less confident about the southern blue gum diagnosis after seeing the two other pics. Juvenile trunks do look a bit like that but it could easily be something else. Call it firewood and burn it, I reckon. 



farmer steve said:


> looks good Joe. i guess you'll give @Cowboy254 a run for the money now you know how to post pics.



Oh come on, no-one wastes the interweb's electrons like me. Or at least like I used to when I had something to post. I'm going to either start cutting wood again or buy more new cars  .


----------



## LondonNeil

E.itburns. Hmm, think that id is accurate!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I must say, I'm less confident about the southern blue gum diagnosis after seeing the two other pics. Juvenile trunks do look a bit like that but it could easily be something else. Call it firewood and burn it, I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, no-one wastes the interweb's electrons like me. Or at least like I used to when I had something to post. I'm going to either start cutting wood again or buy more new cars  .


NO, NO, NO, buy more OLD cars. I sold my 58 Zodiac a couple years ago and I still miss it. I'd still like a 56 Chrysler Ute, and an early 60's TVR Griffith. Back when I first joined AS I posted a pic of the Zodiac in the "readers rides" forum, and only the guys in Australia and NZ could identify it. Sorry Neil, you weren't here yet. Neil, are you old enough to recognize a Zodiac, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Anyone here muffler mod their weed eater? Due to much rain and busy schedule, I have fallen behind and as I was playing catchup and feeding the mosquitoes last night, I was thinking that maybe my little Stihl has more in it.


----------



## MustangMike

I thought about it, but just happy it starts and idles fine, and runs good. I have decided to just leave it alone. Unlike a chainsaw, I don't see much advantage to speeding it up.


----------



## KiwiBro

Any of you lot in 110v land want a Makita 18v DC18RC charger? It came with a kit I bought from up there but I'd need to change a few components to allow it to work on our 240v system and I can't be arsed and have another charger anyway.
Free to a good home.



*edit* WTF is wrong with you people 
Already got one - fine, glue this one to it and you've got a double (or triple if yours is a double) charger. I'll even cover the shipping cost. 

Will give it a few days and if noone wants it I might open it up and see if I can fit the pcb from my current one in there as the fan on that is getting a bit noisy.


----------



## svk

Wood Nazi said:


> Anyone here muffler mod their weed eater? Due to much rain and busy schedule, I have fallen behind and as I was playing catchup and feeding the mosquitoes last night, I was thinking that maybe my little Stihl has more in it.


I'd do that if I had more time. When you get into the thick grass even the higher end weed whips could use a bit more grunt.


----------



## husqvarna257

I discovered yesterday that wasps can build in a roof of an outdoor boiler. I was working outside on firewood and it was a good day to fire up the boiler for a test run pre season. After I started I saw one wasp and figured an overnight boiler run would heat them out. Today he had friends. Lucky I got bit only, not stung. Needless to say a spraying is in order. I have the best wife I could finds ever. We had the week off
to get stuff done around the house. She saw me cutting and splitting outside, she never liked my toss in a pile stack job. So her solution was to stack our 10' -20'-5' pile of split wood on her own. I split she stacked. I also found out that my Harbor Freight electric chain sharpener works well for me. I am sure others have better ways but for me a sharp chain tossing chips and digging in is all I need.


----------



## Cowboy254

husqvarna257 said:


> I discovered yesterday that wasps can build in a roof of an outdoor boiler. I was working outside on firewood and it was a good day to fire up the boiler for a test run pre season. After I started I saw one wasp and figured an overnight boiler run would heat them out. Today he had friends. Lucky I got bit only, not stung. Needless to say a spraying is in order. I have the best wife I could finds ever. We had the week offView attachment 597192
> to get stuff done around the house. She saw me cutting and splitting outside, she never liked my toss in a pile stack job. So her solution was to stack our 10' -20'-5' pile of split wood on her own. I split she stacked. I also found out that my Harbor Freight electric chain sharpener works well for me. I am sure others have better ways but for me a sharp chain tossing chips and digging in is all I need.



She's a keeper. Now you just need to show her how to use the splitter so she can split and stack while you just do the cutting .


----------



## rarefish383

Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ouch! Try tonic water, the quinine is supposed to help with preventing cramp.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

rarefish383 said:


> Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.


10 years ago in Florida I could buy Salt tablets at the welding supply shop helped retain water


----------



## rarefish383

I'm 61 and my blood pressure is about 116/64, my doctor said with blood pressure like that I can take salt tablets if I want. I'm trying magnesium, supposed to work better.


----------



## MustangMike

Good B/P. If you take Magnesium, take the slow release stuff.

When I ride, a mix of OJ, Cranberry (or CranGrape) and Water seems to work well for me. However, I have heard that some studies reflect that nothing beat Beet Juice.

Most important is just to stay hydrated.


----------



## JustJeff

This willow was cut in early June and stacked on a gravel driveway, I brought some home to split for camping wood and with all the rain, it started growing. I'd just bury this piece for giggles if I had a spot for it 
Doing my best to endear myself to the neighborhood by burning a couple buckets of damp bark and chips from around the splitter.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.


There was an old bull and a young bull up on a hill looking down at the herd of cows..... you all probably know the story, but the moral is to pace yourself. Nothing wrong with working up a sweat but you gotta be careful. Not that I always take my advice either. Lol.


----------



## Picaso

well my birthday is tomorrow and in my family we celebrate our birthdays by letting the lucky birthday boy/girl choose to do whatever they want for a weekend and everyone goes along with it. So.. for my choice we spent about 3 hrs this evening scrounging black locust. Tomorrow we're on the splitter and bucking a few more good BL logs to keep us warm this winter.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.



@MustangMike is right, staying hydrated is the key. Also, the inorganic nitrate in beet juice improves arterial compliance and reduces afterload and BP - temporarily. It does seem to improve endurance as a result. The effect also seems to diminish with consistent consumption so you'd only chug it on the odd occasion when the pressure is on. The reality is, though, if you go and work yourself into the ground way harder than you are used to, no amount of hydration and beet juice is going to stop you from knowing all about it afterwards.



Picaso said:


> well my birthday is tomorrow and in my family we celebrate our birthdays by letting the lucky birthday boy/girl choose to do whatever they want for a weekend and everyone goes along with it. So.. for my choice we spent about 3 hrs this evening scrounging black locust. Tomorrow we're on the splitter and bucking a few more good BL logs to keep us warm this winter.



That's great! It's my party and I'll scrounge if I want to .


----------



## svk

Pickle juice is another great rehydration drink. 

I also like 50/50 water to Gatorade.


----------



## Cowboy254

I like beer.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @Jeffkrib , after 190km on the bike, my old man - at 71 years of age in 2012 - stopped in at the Blue Duck for a beer when doing the 3 Peaks, just before climbing WTF Hill (and the other 1000m climb up the back of Falls Creek). Now that's how it's done. You can have your beet juice.


----------



## turnkey4099

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> 10 years ago in Florida I could buy Salt tablets at the welding supply shop helped retain water



Or over the counter at any pharmacy and probably at grocery stores.


----------



## turnkey4099

Picaso said:


> well my birthday is tomorrow and in my family we celebrate our birthdays by letting the lucky birthday boy/girl choose to do whatever they want for a weekend and everyone goes along with it. So.. for my choice we spent about 3 hrs this evening scrounging black locust. Tomorrow we're on the splitter and bucking a few more good BL logs to keep us warm this winter.



Now that is nice! I cut a lot of black locust but never lucked out and got buckskin other than a few odd pieces.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I'd do that if I had more time. When you get into the thick grass even the higher end weed whips could use a bit more grunt.


I took one of those gator weed eater heads and replaced the plastic blade with metal blade I made from a old band saw blade. I turned the bandsaw teeth so that as the blades spin, the teeth chew thru the weeds. It will cut as fast as you can swing the weed eater and you can just walk thru the thick stuff. Also, wear a good set of chaps when using, I havent broken a blade yet, but I have bent the thin bandsaw blade pretty good. Also, if you make your own, dont use a cheap drill to put the hole in the bandsaw material, you will just burn up the bit. High quality cobalt bits, like M32-M42 grade will drill the bandsaw material without burning up the bit. I made my blades 5in long, but the length of the blade will effect the rpm speed of the weed eater and the speed of the cut. If your weed eater is under powered, you might have to trim the cutting tips a little shorter.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wranglerstar has a blog where he puts a circular saw blade on a weed whacker, it goes through trees!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Wranglerstar has a blog where he puts a circular saw blade on a weed whacker, it goes through trees!


Wranglerstar lol. He's for entertainment only. 

The one where the Fiskars knocks out his sister's tooth is pretty interesting though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Agree he is a bit of a t**. Wasn't it a lever axe that knocked his neighbour's tooth out? Htf did she do that?!


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @Jeffkrib , after 190km on the bike, my old man - at 71 years of age in 2012 - stopped in at the Blue Duck for a beer when doing the 3 Peaks, just before climbing WTF Hill (and the other 1000m climb up the back of Falls Creek). Now that's how it's done. You can have your beet juice.



Everyone knows you have to carbo load!!!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Agree he is a bit of a t**. Wasn't it a lever axe that knocked his neighbour's tooth out? Htf did she do that?!


I thought it was the "hateful" Fiskars that did it during the Leveraxe review video. She hit the tire on the chopping block and since she wasn't holding firmly to the handle it kicked back.

IIRC Wranglerstar has a longstanding beef with Fiskars because he wasn't happy with the way they took over the Gerber facility near his home. So he goes out of his way to bash their products.


----------



## svk

Fast forward to 9:39.



Have to give the guy credit though, he has over 700k subscribers.


----------



## dancan

It was his wife that got a fat lip , not quite sure how one would manage that with any ax ?
Pffft , he doesn't know what makes good tractor chains or how to chain up a tractor yet he's and expert and managed to get a free tractor from Yanmar so I guess he's doing something right , clickbait for the win .
I'd rather hang with you guys and see how y'all giterdone , I'll learn much more here


----------



## Buckshot00

Cowboy254 said:


> I like beer.


Me too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah he does some nice stuff in the workshop which is surely the envy of most men, and he shows some lovely countryside off too, plus he generally has a relaxing pace and tone to his blogs. All things that a guy like me, in an urban life but love the outdoors, likes to watch to relax. He does labour some stuff, like his hated of fiskars, but at least he gives his views and some reasons for his feelings so I can respect that, even though I think fiskars axes are superb tools.


----------



## JustJeff

Almost before (been splitting about half an hour here) and after pics of the split pile. I made some progress today on some elm I cut year before last. 
Big wood! When I first cut it, the splitter wouldn't touch it. So I stacked it on the fence on skids. Two summers of drying out and it split not bad for elm. Back is gonna ache tonight! 
Found this fella deep inside. Any amateur entomologists out there?


----------



## dancan

Yes , rangle star does have a monetized , beautiful made for your viewing pleasure hbo type channel .
I don't know a lot but I know what I know and can spot self portrayed experts on the few subjects that I know a bit about .


----------



## dancan

Well , no scrounging for me this weekend but what a good trip I had yesterday .
Pioneerguy600 had bought a backhoe and needed to get it to his camp .
First thing we had to do was call a friend with a deck truck for a lift for the first 30 miles of the trip












Always watching for potential scrounging on the way there lol
When we got to the end of the pavement the deck truck driver said that the boss didn't want him to go any further lol






So we unloaded






And off we went , 17 miles to go






High speed race lol






We stopped half way at Fishing lake for a sammich






Then back to the race lol






We were traveling through a section of Gov. wilderness area , the place was littered with these signs


----------



## dancan

Getting real close 






Made it !











It was a great trip even if Jerry wouldn't stop and let me cut a few trees on the way out lol
While we were loading the hoe the developer that I've cut for and that I have a key for his gate stopped by , he asked if I could cut some maples and I could have the wood at a house they're building a few miles down the road 
"Absolutely , even if there was no wood for me I'd still cut it" I told him .


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> Wranglerstar has a blog where he puts a circular saw blade on a weed whacker, it goes through trees!


Yea, I tried that once, way back before Gore invented the internet. Wasnt impressed. Saw blade would cloggup in grass, did alright in brushy weeds, and I bought a chainsaw to handle trees. The Bandsaw blades will cut thru small bushes and doesnt bogg down the weed wacker like a circle saw blade.


----------



## dancan

For grass and brush I use the tri-point on my FS550 , 1/2" to 4" get the chisel tooth .


----------



## svk

Those aftermarket heads with the three replaceable plastic blades work great on mixed plant matter but wrap up bad in thick grass. I do like how they will break against rocks rather than winging chunks of rock at you. 

I've found if I can weed whip every 6 weeks my .095 diameter Husky line will cut anything that can grow. If you let it go a couple months you need the brush saw to cut the saplings.


----------



## MustangMike

Years ago when I heated with wood and did all my splitting by hand, I was using a traditional 8lb maul with a wooden handle on a tough round with a knot in it. I really gave it a good wack, and the handle broke and the head came right back at me. Only my quick reflexes saved me from serious injury (I'm sure it would have made that split lip look like nothing) as the head grazed my check as it went by. I credit my former boxing experience for helping me "slip" that one!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Wranglerstar has a blog where he puts a circular saw blade on a weed whacker, it goes through trees!


 i think member @Sagetown posted pics of a blade like this that he uses on his brushcutter. sharpen it with your saw files.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy if what your telling me is true.... your old man is an absolute bloody legend!
Big shoes for you to fill.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Fast forward to 9:39.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to give the guy credit though, he has over 700k subscribers.



I do believe I saw him spend about 20 minutes cutting a big square hole in the back side of a tree and using a bottle jack to jack it over. I think he just sits around thinking of outrageous ways to do stuff to make videos. I won't waist my time on any of his "shows" again, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I tried searching but can't find a current Paul Bunyan Show thread. Is there a current thread for the 2017 show?


----------



## husqvarna257

rarefish383 said:


> Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.



I discovered Sqwincher years ago working in an overly hot factory. They had it every place they could. It is an electrolyte replacement that is a concentrate and comes in all kinds of flavors, grape and fruit punch are my favorites. I don't cut and split without it, paid that price a few years back with cramps. One jug makes over 5 gallons. Granger has it or I get it off Ebay


----------



## LondonNeil

And didn't he ruin a high lift jack in the process? I have never felled a tree but skipped through they one while thinking, 'wtf! Just use wedges or a felling lever/pry bar thing ffs'


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Those aftermarket heads with the three replaceable plastic blades work great on mixed plant matter but wrap up bad in thick grass. I do like how they will break against rocks rather than winging chunks of rock at you.


Replace those blades with the bandsaw blades and give it a try. The bandsaw blades dont load up like the plastic ones and the blades just bend if you hit a rock. a hammer will straighten the bent blades


----------



## Charlie Pendleton

Cutting firewood under this today was freaking amazing!


----------



## MNGuns

Cleaned up just shy of a full cord of white oak today from the [insert secret spot]. Got another cord or more hanging in a widow maker from the wind storm earlier this summer. I cut most of the limbs out of the bottom of it that were holding it up. Maybe it'll blow hard enough to free it, else I'll take a strap to it.


----------



## dancan

Can't throw a cable or rope on it and pull it down ?


----------



## MNGuns

dancan said:


> Can't throw a cable or rope on it and pull it down ?



It's a pretty good sized one. I was out of time and interest for the day, so I'll give it a couple of days and head back with the strap. I've had pretty good luck in the past with letting gravity run it's course.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i think member @Sagetown posted pics of a blade like this that he uses on his brushcutter. sharpen it with your saw files.
> View attachment 597530


Those work really well, I think Beaver Blade brand was the original.


----------



## svk

My uncle from WNC near Muddstopper shared a couple great videos of the full eclipse as he was right in the middle of the coverage line. Very dark out and all of the crickets and frogs started up like it was nighttime.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton

svk said:


> My uncle from WNC near Muddstopper shared a couple great videos of the full eclipse as he was right in the middle of the coverage line. Very dark out and all of the crickets and frogs started up like it was nighttime.


The birds went crazy here


----------



## Logger nate

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Cutting firewood under this today was freaking amazing! View attachment 597674
> View attachment 597675
> View attachment 597676


Good pictures! I tried taking some but didn't turn out that good



They were expecting 20,000 people to come to our town of 950 to see it, thankfully that didn't happen. Took the day off because they were also expecting 5-10 hr delays on the hwy. Was able to go out and scrounge up some nice red fir this morning 
Horse trailer was full of camp fire wood bundles so just used the pickup, I was careful View attachment 597751


----------



## Charlie Pendleton

I had to adjust the settings on my phone to get a decent pic. What part of the state are you in? 


Logger nate said:


> Good pictures! I tried taking some but didn't turn out that good
> View attachment 597748
> They were expecting 20,000 people to come to our town of 950 to see it, thankfully that didn't happen. Took the day off because they were also expecting 5-10 hr delays on the hwy. Was able to go out and scrounge up some nice red fir this morning View attachment 597749
> Horse trailer was full of camp fire wood bundles so just used the pickup, I was careful View attachment 597751


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been doing some more debarking and stacking in the last week or two when time and weather allows. It's a bit disconcerting when you realise that your scrounge wants to kill you as well.


----------



## dancan

Looks like the beginnings of a medieval weapon lol


----------



## Logger nate

Charlie Pendleton said:


> I had to adjust the settings on my phone to get a decent pic. What part of the state are you in?


Ya should have tried adjusting my settings, was pretty cool to see. We are about 80 miles north if Boise.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Now how odd is that, in chipper's quote of my post I can see the images!
> I'll edit now, the photos should appear shortly for all...with luck.


What's real funny is I can't see it in my reply lol.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton

Logger nate said:


> Ya should have tried adjusting my settings, was pretty cool to see. We are about 80 miles north if Boise.


You should have had a pretty good show then. I'm around the pocatello area.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Crap, thought I was gonna croak. Took down a 40", three lead Ash. Full sun, drank 6 bottles of Gatorade, Coconut water, BAi, took magnesium pills. I'm cramping so bad I can't type with both hands. Can only use my right forefinger. If I cup my hands to type, they both cramp up into a fist and I have to peel my fingers open. On top of that, I felt a vibration in my truck on the highway. Grabbed my trailer tire and shook it, clunck, clunck, the bearing is going. Tried the other side, same thing. So, if I can straighten out any of my body parts tomorrow, I guess I'll be putting in a set of bearings, Joe.


On a hot day I can't get enough water so for that nights cramps I use mustard right out of the container, the tumeric in it helps relieve them quite quickly, although it's still a bit scary to lay down not knowing what I'll wake up to in the middle of the night . Once I take it I don't have any more problems until the next time I over do it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Good B/P. If you take Magnesium, take the slow release stuff.
> 
> When I ride, a mix of OJ, Cranberry (or CranGrape) and Water seems to work well for me. However, I have heard that some studies reflect that nothing beat Beet Juice.
> 
> Most important is just to stay hydrated.


I have beat juice in the tires on my little Kubota, it does work well, but I still get cramps LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> well my birthday is tomorrow and in my family we celebrate our birthdays by letting the lucky birthday boy/girl choose to do whatever they want for a weekend and everyone goes along with it. So.. for my choice we spent about 3 hrs this evening scrounging black locust. Tomorrow we're on the splitter and bucking a few more good BL logs to keep us warm this winter.


That is awesome, family time and Locust .
My wife and kids helped load this black locust up(full cord ) and I unloaded it out of the trailer and the bucket on the tractor (I liked this part best lol).


----------



## JustJeff

Hi guys. My name is Jeff. I am the scrounger formerly known as Wood Nazi. It was just a nickname given to me by a friend after the soup Nazi from Seinfeld. I have no affiliation with any sort of hate. I'm just a dad, a husband and a Christian. I'm just a guy who scrounges his wood so fishing and snowmobiling are afforded. I'm JustJeff.


----------



## Logger nate

Charlie Pendleton said:


> You should have had a pretty good show then. I'm around the pocatello area.


It was great! Got dark, temp started dropping, street lights came on, not something you see very often, they say one in a thousand people saw it.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Hi guys. My name is Jeff. I am the scrounger formerly known as Wood Nazi. It was just a nickname given to me by a friend after the soup Nazi from Seinfeld. I have no affiliation with any sort of hate. I'm just a dad, a husband and a Christian. I'm just a guy who scrounges his wood so fishing and snowmobiling are afforded. I'm JustJeff.


Hi Jeff, nice to meet you.
Never thought you to be any sort of a hater, you have a pretty good variety of saws there in your signature, but maybe a dolmar or an echo would comfort others more.
Glad your all PC now .
If you like Seinfeld you'll probably know this one LOL.
I'm not a hater either, but we need to be able to laugh a little at ourselves, everyone included .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> It was great! Got dark, temp started dropping, street lights came on, not something you see very often, they say one in a thousand people saw it.View attachment 597841


That's dark Nate, dang.
It was dark here, but nothing like that, cool.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> I have no affiliation with any sort of hate



I'm with you there, SFKAWN. There are only two things I can't stand in this world - people who are intolerant of other people's cultures ... and the Dutch.


----------



## dancan

"But nobody likes the Dutch " lol
Movie and TV lines , some are just meant to be funny and not meant to be disrespectful. 
PC people , some of them should come scrounge with me for a day ....
I'm still waiting for an apology from the Queen...


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm with you there, SFKAWN. There are only two things I can't stand in this world - people who are intolerant of other people's cultures ... and the Dutch.


Sfkawn. Lmao! That's what I should have changed it to!!


----------



## chipper1

Decided to make a hard core effort to burn up all my stumps before winter. I put this beast in the firepit after burning 4 others in the last few days . I was feeling great about it as I only had like 5 or 6 more, then when I was looking for my small chain(which I still haven't found ) I realized I had two more I set aside for the sake of time . The good thing is that I like to have fires, the bad thing is just burning this one I loaded half a face cord under it already, and I'm expecting it to take at least 2 days to burn if not three, and I'm only 2 hrs into it . 
This is the largest one I have, but the only softwood, sorry Dan, burning about a full cord between the stump and the wood to burn it.
The trailer in the background is a 4x8 for size reference, my firepit is about 7-8' across its about 5 ' tall standing like that.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Decided to make a hard core effort to burn up all my stumps before winter. I put this beast in the firepit after burning 4 others in the last few days . I was feeling great about it as I only had like 5 or 6 more, then when I was looking for my small chain(which I still haven't found ) I realized I had two more I set aside for the sake of time . The good thing is that I like to have fires, the bad thing is just burning this one I loaded half a face cord under it already, and I'm expecting it to take at least 2 days to burn if not three, and I'm only 2 hrs into it .
> This is the largest one I have, but the only softwood, sorry Dan, burning about a full cord between the stump and the wood to burn it.
> The trailer in the background is a 4x8 for size reference, my firepit is about 7-8' across its about 5 ' tall standing like that.
> View attachment 597855


Get the saw out and make a giant Swedish candle!!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Get the saw out and make a giant Swedish candle!!


The funny thing is I actually thought of that and you when I was getting it ready .
I still may tomorrow depending on how it looks then.
I bet I knocked of a hundred pds of dirt off this thing before putting it in there . I have no idea how I got it into the trailer, I could not lift it at all past a ft off the ground. What's a cord of white pine weigh, I can lift about 8-900 hundred pds that far away from the pins, gotta be a good half cord anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I was careful


You better be .


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, we dug a house foundation hole on Monday. Had a 7' diameter maple on it that was cut down last year. This pic is after he had scratched all the roots off that he could.


----------



## cantoo

I cut a bunch of small logs and limbs into 32" pieces for my OWB on the weekend. I put about 8 logs at a time on my forks and cut them at a nice height. On the 1st fork full a log rolled and I touched the fork frame. Changed the chain and promptly had a big one drop and land just above the steel toe on my boot. Powered on and sliced up the hole pile anyway. Now I get the fun of stacking it.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I have beat juice in the tires on my little Kubota, it does work well, but I still get cramps LOL.



Monthly???


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> You better be .


I even put cardboard on the tailgate when I rolled the blocks in


----------



## MustangMike

A bit of sad news. My favorite dog at the Humane Society passed away this morning. He was about 11, which is not bad for a dog of his size.

Rex was 90 lbs of solid tawny brown muscle with a big head, the result of a Mastiff/Pit mix. He was so powerful they had to put a lid on his cage so he would not escape. He was also very smart, and was, bar none, the most "improved" dog in the shelter. He was great with people, but his size intimidated them anyway, but he did have animal aggression and was far & away the toughest dog in the place.

I remember one of the staff cautioning me to be careful not to get bit when I walked Rex. I laughed at the guy and told him that I was never safer than when I walked this dog, cause nobody was going to bother me.

I always envisioned him making a great family dog in a rural area where they were concerned about Coyotes & Bears, he would have kept the kids safe from them, he was fearless.

The wife and I spent many hours correcting many of his bad habits. He completely stopped chasing bikes, when previously he went for every one of them, he learned to walk with slack in the leash, previously he would try to stretch your arm, and he learned to control his food aggression. I would put the milk bone treat inside my fist, put it in front of his nose, and make him sit and wait for it, and he learned to be gentle with taking treats.

He came in with problems, but was smart enough to change his behavior, but unfortunately did not get adopted even though he made such improvements.

I would have adopted him, except we had other dogs, and that was a no go with Rex.

I have not been very active with the Humane Society the last few years (don't like the more restrictive rule changes) but last week, at my wife's urging, I went over with my chain saw and cleared a tree that had fallen and blocked their path. When I was there I walked Rex, having no idea the end was so near. I'm glad I got the chance to do that, he was a really good Dog!


----------



## 95custmz

My condolences. And glad to hear that you made a difference in the life of Rex.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I cut a bunch of small logs and limbs into 32" pieces for my OWB on the weekend. I put about 8 logs at a time on my forks and cut them at a nice height. On the 1st fork full a log rolled and I touched the fork frame. Changed the chain and promptly had a big one drop and land just above the steel toe on my boot. Powered on and sliced up the hole pile anyway. Now I get the fun of stacking it.
> View attachment 597863
> View attachment 597865
> View attachment 597866
> View attachment 597867


Nice pictures sir.
I was just talking about you the other day with another member who lives not far from here .
That's a beast there. It looks about as big as the one I removed from that house a while ago but before he cleaned the roots off. The guy operating the excavator had it on its side just like that with me 6 ft from the hole, I could only imagine him dropping it back in the hole and me getting dusted. He didn't, he was a great operator .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Monthly???


No Mike, I'm past that stage, just like you .


MustangMike said:


> A bit of sad news. My favorite dog at the Humane Society passed away this morning. He was about 11, which is not bad for a dog of his size.
> 
> Rex was 90 lbs of solid tawny brown muscle with a big head, the result of a Mastiff/Pit mix. He was so powerful they had to put a lid on his cage so he would not escape. He was also very smart, and was, bar none, the most "improved" dog in the shelter. He was great with people, but his size intimidated them anyway, but he did have animal aggression and was far & away the toughest dog in the place.
> 
> I remember one of the staff cautioning me to be careful not to get bit when I walked Rex. I laughed at the guy and told him that I was never safer than when I walked this dog, cause nobody was going to bother me.
> 
> I always envisioned him making a great family dog in a rural area where they were concerned about Coyotes & Bears, he would have kept the kids safe from them, he was fearless.
> 
> The wife and I spent many hours correcting many of his bad habits. He completely stopped chasing bikes, when previously he went for every one of them, he learned to walk with slack in the leash, previously he would try to stretch your arm, and he learned to control his food aggression. I would put the milk bone treat inside my fist, put it in front of his nose, and make him sit and wait for it, and he learned to be gentle with taking treats.
> 
> He came in with problems, but was smart enough to change his behavior, but unfortunately did not get adopted even though he made such improvements.
> 
> I would have adopted him, except we had other dogs, and that was a no go with Rex.
> 
> I have not been very active with the Humane Society the last few years (don't like the more restrictive rule changes) but last week, at my wife's urging, I went over with my chain saw and cleared a tree that had fallen and blocked their path. When I was there I walked Rex, having no idea the end was so near. I'm glad I got the chance to do that, he was a really good Dog!


What a bummer, I like those mastiffs. 
Doesn't surprise me at all that you were able to train him, they are very smart. I've found the more stubborn they are the smarter they are, I'm talking about the dogs, but it applies many times to people as well.
Cool how it all workedout for you to go over there.


----------



## JustJeff

Pit bulls were outlawed in Ontario a few years back so we don't see any but the mastiff breeds seem to be popular right now. As for home and herd protection, marrema sheepdogs are gaining popularity. A friend has one and it will kill coyotes and bark when people come but keeps his distance so your not really afraid. As for me, my little Jack russel/chihuahua let's me know when someone is here, or if the wind blows. Lol. 
Good for you to spend time with humane society animals, Mike. If it wasn't for people volunteering in the community, it wouldn't be much of a community.


----------



## dancan

Maple , maple maple , no spruce !
I walked the lot for the developer and it's not a rush cut job


----------



## dancan

Hey Chipper , take a blower to the fire if you want to burn it fast and it makes for less smoke .


----------



## svk

Mike, sorry to hear about your pal.

The dog community owes people like you a debt of gratitude for taking an interest in dogs that might otherwise end up in the wrong hands and/or suffer an untimely demise. 

My uncle currently has two pitts he's in the process of rehoming. The female was meaner than hell and would attack any person or dog other than her owner. She now tolerates the presence of the 5 geriatric dogs that also reside with my uncle. The male was a stray that had been hit by a car and left for dead. He's a big beast with the cut ears but also is a gentle giant. The male and female have become best friends and he plans to rehome them together.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Maple , maple maple , no spruce !
> I walked the lot for the developer and it's not a rush cut job



No spruce? It's not worth doing then .


----------



## dancan

Well , a fella's gotta do what a fella's gotta do ... lol


----------



## JustJeff

Was over at the neighbors for dinner tonight and afterwards over coffee on the deck he mentions the big limb that fell during yesterday's storm and how he was going to have to get an arborist in to cut it down. So after the coffee was drank I drove around the corner to my father in laws and borrowed his pole saw between that and a step ladder, I was able to reach it and cut it loose. We then pulled it out with his truck and I took the pole off and went to work with the electric saw. I gotta say I'm impressed! Thing worked great and you can really lean into it and light as a feather. Neighbor says he has a Stihl and heads into the garage. I'm expecting a ms170 but he comes back with an 034, chain was a little dull but he seemed to know what he was doing. His stock went up in my book. What a great evening!


----------



## cantoo

Told my wife I hit the loader with the chain and had to buy a new one, she said "whatever" . I usually buy chains by the dozen but only bought one tonight. Local auction sale, I bought some old money too. My wife collects some. I'm such a nice guy to buy something for her, and it isn't even her birthday. The swelling should go down in a few days.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You bought a chain but it came with a saw attached to it?!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 598036
> Was over at the neighbors for dinner tonight and afterwards over coffee on the deck he mentions the big limb that fell during yesterday's storm and how he was going to have to get an arborist in to cut it down. So after the coffee was drank I drove around the corner to my father in laws and borrowed his pole saw between that and a step ladder, I was able to reach it and cut it loose. We then pulled it out with his truck and I took the pole off and went to work with the electric saw. I gotta say I'm impressed! Thing worked great and you can really lean into it and light as a feather. Neighbor says he has a Stihl and heads into the garage. I'm expecting a ms170 but he comes back with an 034, chain was a little dull but he seemed to know what he was doing. His stock went up in my book. What a great evening!View attachment 598037


Just imagine the power if you had a shorter power cord.
I'm sure your stock went up too after helping him save on that arborist, saying arborist just sounds expensive to me .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Told my wife I hit the loader with the chain and had to buy a new one, she said "whatever" . I usually buy chains by the dozen but only bought one tonight. Local auction sale, I bought some old money too. My wife collects some. I'm such a nice guy to buy something for her, and it isn't even her birthday. The swelling should go down in a few days.
> View attachment 598046
> View attachment 598047
> View attachment 598048


That's a nice looking "chain" buddy .


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> The swelling should go down in a few days.
> View attachment 598046
> View attachment 598047
> View attachment 598048



You should have stuck a bow on it for her.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Told my wife I hit the loader with the chain and had to buy a new one, she said "whatever" . I usually buy chains by the dozen but only bought one tonight. Local auction sale, I bought some old money too. My wife collects some. I'm such a nice guy to buy something for her, and it isn't even her birthday. The swelling should go down in a few days.
> View attachment 598046
> View attachment 598047
> View attachment 598048


So, where's the new loader? Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

Unintended Consequences.

I know I've shared before that I lined the bottom of the outside of my hunting cabin (in the Catskills) with cement board to keep the Porcupines from chewing through the walls. Well, last time up we decided to install some solar panels, but did not have time to mount them above ground.

Damn Porkys used them as a ramp to get above the cement board, and after they had "dinner" of plywood they ate the electrical wires from the solar panel for dessert!

It could have been worse, even though the hole was large enough, they did not enter the cabin! Thank God! When they come in, they not only eat everything, but the also piss and poop on everything! They must have just made the hole, it looked very fresh. Good thing we got up there when we did. We repaired the hole and brought the solar panel inside, but will have to repair the wiring at a later date.


----------



## svk

That is insane!

Are they eating the wood to satisfy a mineral deficiency? Didn't you mention they will eat tractor tires too?

The only think porkies eat around here is evergreen bark.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> That is insane!
> 
> Are they eating the wood to satisfy a mineral deficiency? Didn't you mention they will eat tractor tires too?
> 
> The only think porkies eat around here is evergreen bark.



Sounds like they need to be shown how to eat hot lead.


----------



## Cowboy254

We have quite a lot of silver wattles on our property. They grow quickly and die quickly. New ones spring up from the roots all over the place so you get patches of them. They're quite pretty when they flower, bright yellow.




They're a hardwood but about 10% less dense than peppermint and quite ashy so while I have burned some big chunks in the heater and they've been okay, I'd rather not when I have other options. The proliferation of small branches makes for great kindling though when they die so I regard them as my vertical kindling supplies as they dry out standing. They're also susceptible to mistletoe which also lights up great once it has dried out. We had a dead one that was about 12-14 inches diameter about 5m from the house and leaning that way. When I had one of my mates around doing the driveway to the shed in his bobcat I got him to push it over. 




I took this pic after Cowgirl and I spent an hour stripping most of the twigs off this one. That is a removalists box down there, 1.5 x 1.5 x 2.0ft and we filled 6 of them before we got bored. We gave them to Roscoe so he doesn't have to split up his nice peppermint for kindling. We would probably use 2 boxes worth a year so he's set for a while. I cut up the rest with the 460 and it'll be firepit wood. @ghosta would be horrified. Then I burned the stump which gradually rolled over as it burned and neatly filled most of the hole that was left when it was pushed over. There's another dead wattle that broke in the background which also needs to be dealt with. I'll get to that someday, along with everything else.


----------



## dancan

The wife just asked why I was laughing , Mike , your pests are my friends lol


----------



## LondonNeil

that is some view yu have there Cowboy


----------



## woodchip rookie

I "scrounged" a NC30 stove a couple days ago from CL. Does that count? Its a 2014, burnt 14/15 and never burnt again. The old lady's husband died and she was afraid of it, which is a good thing she didn't try to burn it because the chimney install was horrible. 2ft up, 3ft horizontal through the wall, 6ft virticle outside. Thats all she had. The single wall horizontal pipe went all the way through to the stainless elbow outside that was a foot away from the house. There was a foot of single wall blackpipe OUTSIDE the house. The first thing I noticed about the stove was an excessive amount of creasote on the inside of the stove. I assumed at that point that they didn't run the stove very hot, which they couldnt because they put this monster in a little sunroom ad-on that was only like 15x20. They said it got too hot in the room. *DUH*....So whoever sized the stove to the room didnt know what was going on either. I figured there would be a decent amount of buildup inside the singlewall that was outside but HOLY. SCHITT. HANDFULLS. And the stove was only burnt one season. I should have taken a pic. It was unbelievable. The pipe was closed off more than 50% of the diameter because of creasote buildup.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> That is insane!
> 
> Are they eating the wood to satisfy a mineral deficiency? Didn't you mention they will eat tractor tires too?
> 
> The only think porkies eat around here is evergreen bark.



They love the glue in the plywood, but they eat lots of other stuff. If you look closely you will see they also started on the bottom of my aluminum window frame. Ditto the aluminum door jam, and the aluminum turn buckles I used to secure the Life Guard Stand (I had to coat them with roofing tar).

And yes, the ate through the Skidder Tire that was at the cabin on one side of me, and at the cabin on the other side, he tried to leave an old PU Truck up there to tool around in, and they ate the radiator hoses and brake lines.

We let them eat a little lead when ever we see them, but that usually only happens when you stay the night and hear them chewing.

And I know I've previously told the story of when Harold and I were staying overnight in the Cabin before the door was installed, and we heard the Porky, and we rushed out in the middle of the night in underwear, but the Porky was a Bear!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Some Pics of my ATV, Log Dragger (designed by me, made by Harold), and a Black Cherry Log. Plus, the repaired cabin!

On the log dragger, started using rubber bungees (more than one at a time) instead of a ratchet strap. Surprisingly, seems to work a lot better, and is a lot faster. But the mod that made it useful (especially going around corners) was the two pivoting pieces of angle iron that keep the log centered. W/O them, the log goes to the side, and it tips over.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I "scrounged" a NC30 stove a couple days ago from CL. Does that count? Its a 2014, burnt 14/15 and never burnt again. The old lady's husband died and she was afraid of it, which is a good thing she didn't try to burn it because the chimney install was horrible. 2ft up, 3ft horizontal through the wall, 6ft virticle outside. Thats all she had. The single wall horizontal pipe went all the way through to the stainless elbow outside that was a foot away from the house. There was a foot of single wall blackpipe OUTSIDE the house. The first thing I noticed about the stove was an excessive amount of creasote on the inside of the stove. I assumed at that point that they didn't run the stove very hot, which they couldnt because they put this monster in a little sunroom ad-on that was only like 15x20. They said it got too hot in the room. *DUH*....So whoever sized the stove to the room didnt know what was going on either. I figured there would be a decent amount of buildup inside the singlewall that was outside but HOLY. SCHITT. HANDFULLS. And the stove was only burnt one season. I should have taken a pic. It was unbelievable. The pipe was closed off more than 50% of the diameter because of creasote buildup.


Never fails to amaze me how some people burn. Bad installs and burning green wood. First couple times I cleaned my chimney, I thought I wasn't doing it right because hardly anything came out. Just half a cup of dust. Since then I've seen several others that had an inch of creosote coating the insides. Jeez it's just a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## DFK

Mike:
Are those "Antlers" on front of your ATV used as a gun rack?

David


----------



## MustangMike

DFK said:


> Mike:
> Are those "Antlers" on front of your ATV used as a gun rack?
> 
> David



No, just forked sticks. Originally intended as a gun rack, but is too wide, but works great at beating back prickers, and hanging things on it when you are working. The plywood is great as a saw transporter. Holes in the side pieces (sawed off pieces of 5/4 decking) hold the bungees.


----------



## LondonNeil

and with best part of 6 cords css in the garden, tonight I started on wood for winter 2020/21 and collected a car load of silver birch. well, sort of. I am at 6 cord css and I only burn just under 2 but.... My parents have sold their house to developers and thought they might be moving this year so dad hadn't scrounged up any wood for this winter. Planning application refusal has slowed the time frame down and mum and dad will be home for another winter, so I've told them to raid my pile....burn my wood, not my inheritance . That's fine as if you remember, I collected half a cord or so of dead standing black locust, which went in the 2018/19 pile but can of course be burnt this winter so I have enough for them and for me. It just means I need a little more to be 3 years ahead, and I've decided although we don't know where they will be next winter I may as well keep going without slowing down, until I get to the point where I've wood for them for 3 years too, which means I need another 2 cord, ish. I just about have room for that, but I'm going to have to be creative to squeeze it in! I'll be trying some neat stacking against the front wall of the house, Norwegian 'South facing wall' style. Hmm, I don't do neat....but this is on show so needs to be!

Anyway Silver birch. I know it needs to be split fairly swiftly to allow it to dry not rot, the wood database (thanks @Cowboy254 ) says fairly dense, as dense as english oak when dry...which is wrong as its quoted figure for English oak is considerably less dense than it really is, but hey ho, birch is ok. The Scandinavians love it. I'm confident it will be super dry by next winter with the south facing wall method...and split small for mum and dad's really ickle stove.


----------



## MustangMike

A new bench is on my bench! My Son In Law (they are remodding the kitchen) was throwing out the old kitchen table, so I told him to throw it my way. With the leaf it is 3 X 5. So I added a shelf under it, and now it holds 10 saws and still has the top free! I like it!


----------



## H-Ranch

Hickory, Oak, Ash, and Walnut advertised - I only got Hickory, Oak, and Ash. Oh darn. People that posted it sent their 15 year old son out to help load and he picked up some big pieces and worked hard. I flipped him $5 for helping, so this wasn't quite free. There were probably at least 2 more loads there, but I only had time for one last night and they had someone else getting the rest today.


----------



## JustJeff

Came home today and moved some more big elm rounds to the splitter and after dinner, split about half with my daughter. Probably close to two cord. Now having a big 3 tractor bucket bark fire.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hey Chipper , take a blower to the fire if you want to burn it fast and it makes for less smoke .


Thanks Dan.
I have a large backpack blower, add a little accelerant hit it with the blower, and things happen pretty quick for sure .
There's about half of the last round worth left of it now. I just put half of one(the root ball split between the two leads when I pushed it over) in there from the ones I just cut down, and I put a bunch of other brush and stuff on there that has been laying out back for a while. Hopefully I should be able to get all the brush cleaned up today and another cherry stump on there tonight, maybe 2, it's getting all cleaned up back there .
Guess I didn't pst this earlier .
No more brush on the pile today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

If they were closer ....
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-free-stuff/...od/1291628551?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## chipper1

Hey @Cowboy254 I need your help.
Since you have much experience with trees that want to kill you .
This is at a property a buddy bought to flip.
He asked me to look at it for him.
After talking with him a bit I could tell he had no knowledge of what was involved in removing this tree or what that would cost .
So I asked him how much he figured a "tree service would charge to remove it, he said $500, and I said (he's a good friend). I then told him he should get some bids on it(this helps someone to be more educated, and also to appreciate what you do more), I also told him to rent a 60' lift it cost around 6-700 and for an 80' it's 9-1000 a day . Personally I would just trim it up nice and get it off the house, remove all the massive killer thorns from it up to where a potential buyer would see them and, that's just not what I would want them walking around the rest of the house thinking about .


----------



## svk

Just trim it to look good and move on!

Semi rant:
I hate when developers remove every tree from a lot. Leave the nice ones and let the owner decide what he/she wants. 

Our neighbor at the house I'm selling is developing his empty lots and cut nearly every tree. The few evergreens he left are so ridiculously over trimmed that they will never come back to look decent. 

If I'm buying a house I'd much rather have a few shade trees than some peon nursery tree that won't throw a shadow until my elementary aged kids are out of school.


----------



## JustJeff

Sure would keep the peeping toms from climbing up to look in a window!


----------



## JustJeff

Got up this morning and split for a couple hours and finished up the wood I moved last night. Then I cut up a whole elm tree and got it waiting at the splitter. Age and experience is telling me to take a break so I'm going to listen to myself..for now.


----------



## chipper1

I hear you Steve, I've never seen a peon tree . The thing is the millennials want a house ready to go and are buying in this area as does much of the market as well as many of the financial organizations. So one of the objectives is to make it 100% move in ready, with no work needed in the near future. The tree will compromise the roof, the tiered yard, the driveway, the basement, and the house in general if something were to happen to the tree. I've talked to him about removing the smaller trees which are growing besides it and into the cable lines(got that out already). There are other junk trees we will be removing on the other side of the driveway, and a huge nasty chestnut(I think) in the back that needs to at minimum be trimmed back from the house too. The large one with the thorns is presently a highway to the roof for a family of coons that are living in the attic .
I've already removed a 14" box elder from the left side of the driveway(it's on the bottom left of the above picture) that was closing the driveway off to where you could not access it.

Jeff I didn't think of that , situational awareness right .

Here's what the driveway looks like before and after. There was 8" of gravel and sand on the back side of the sidewalk, sure hope the city isn't upset we were working on it. He's waiting for the paving bids to start coming in now, curious as to how much they want.


----------



## dancan

I had a few hours to spare this afternoon so I went over to houselot to drop them maple , maple , birch 







It was a bit warm but I could get a bit of refreshment after every tree I dropped 










No big spikes that could kill me or basketball sized pinatas but I had to fight through this stuff every step of the way .
A tank and a half and I was done


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I hear you Steve, I've never seen a peon tree . The thing is the millennials want a house ready to go and are buying in this area as does much of the market as well as many of the financial organizations. So one of the objectives is to make it 100% move in ready, with no work needed in the near future. The tree will compromise the roof, the tiered yard, the driveway, the basement, and the house in general if something were to happen to the tree. I've talked to him about removing the smaller trees which are growing besides it and into the cable lines(got that out already). There are other junk trees we will be removing on the other side of the driveway, and a huge nasty chestnut(I think) in the back that needs to at minimum be trimmed back from the house too. The large one with the thorns is presently a highway to the roof for a family of coons that are living in the attic .
> I've already removed a 14" box elder from the left side of the driveway(it's on the bottom left of the above picture) that was closing the driveway off to where you could not access it.
> 
> Jeff I didn't think of that , situational awareness right .
> 
> Here's what the driveway looks like before and after. There was 8" of gravel and sand on the back side of the sidewalk, sure hope the city isn't upset we were working on it. He's waiting for the paving bids to start coming in now, curious as to how much they want.
> View attachment 598418
> View attachment 598419


Much improved. Sensibly I may add.


----------



## dancan

The developer will haul out all the stems and give me a shout 
Oh ya , I need some tree id help , there was this one weird looking clump of trees that were foreign to me , weird bark and really strange leaves .











6" to 8" stems , no split wood so I'm happy .
Oops , forgot the leaf pic .
Really strange leaf .


----------



## svk

Strange lol.

Looks like tree of heaven. I'd just let him plow it over.


----------



## LondonNeil

Holy smoke! Is that some Oak? Honest question, as real Oak from England (and Turkey/European) has curved lobes, but I'm guessing you have pointy ones.

How does it smell?


----------



## tpence2177

MustangMike said:


> A new bench is on my bench! My Son In Law (they are remodding the kitchen) was throwing out the old kitchen table, so I told him to throw it my way. With the leaf it is 3 X 5. So I added a shelf under it, and now it holds 10 saws and still has the top free! I like it!



I use an old metal teachers desk for my bench. Has lots of drawers to hold tools and parts. Top is laminated metal so those magnetic parts holders stick right to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dancan

Yup Neil , real white oak , smells like oak .
Only 15 minutes from home , who knew ?
Lol


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The developer will haul out all the stems and give me a shout
> Oh ya , I need some tree id help , there was this one weird looking clump of trees that were foreign to me , weird bark and really strange leaves .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6" to 8" stems , no split wood so I'm happy .
> Oops , forgot the leaf pic .
> Really strange leaf .


 Urn that's crap before it spreads, that's an invasive species .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Much improved. Sensibly I may add.


It looks amazing on my laptop, I was off on how deep the gravel was at the bottom. When you look at the cement cornerstone you can see it was easily a foot, an American one lol. 
We will be doing a lot more to open it up, when finished it will have a lot more curb appeal as far as the driveway and that side of the house.
Yes "centsable" as he needs as much help as possible keeping the budget on track, and a short time frame as well. I'm hoping he can sell it before winter. I also have concerns that the economy in the US will be slowing, as a vet with enough issues I'd hate to see him get stuck with it.


----------



## Logger nate

Well it's not oak, but as close as we get here, very nice tamarack (larch). Rare find here
top was rotten but bottom 3/4 was very good 
my buddy Scott broke his winch line trying to pull it whole so we ended up cutting it in half
I told him there's no way we can get it in one load, he said "can't leave any here someone might take it"
He got it all on there
No room for the saws so they got to ride up front 
Sure liking the new 385, don't think it was even broke in yet, keeps getting stronger the longer I run it.


----------



## JustJeff

I posted this one already but I wanted to say "Now you see it, now you don't ". Lol. 
The split pile is growing. I have this winters and next winters wood split now. Just need to stack it up.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Yup Neil , real white oak , smells like oak .
> Only 15 minutes from home , who knew ?
> Lol



That is Red Oak, but it is Oak!!! Generally, White Oak has rounded lobes (on the leaf) and Red Oak has pointed, but there are many varieties of both Red & White Oak (Like Chestnut Oak is part of the White Oak family).

Most (about 80%) of the Oak I get is in the Red Oak family (which includes Red Oak, Black Oak & Pin Oak, etc).

Red Oak is the most popular wood for flooring, White Oak was used a lot for ship building, and is still used for the locks on the Erie Canal.


----------



## Greenmachine

Logger nate said:


> Well it's not oak, but as close as we get here, very nice tamarack (larch). Rare find hereView attachment 598462
> top was rotten but bottom 3/4 was very good View attachment 598463
> my buddy Scott broke his winch line trying to pull it whole do we ended up cutting it in halfView attachment 598464
> I told him there's no way we can get it in one load, he said "can't leave any here someone might take it"View attachment 598465
> He got it all on thereView attachment 598466
> No room for the saws so they got to ride up front View attachment 598468
> Sure liking the new 385, don't think it was even broke in yet, keeps getting more power the longer I run it.


What kind of truck is that?!


----------



## Logger nate

Greenmachine said:


> What kind of truck is that?!


70's Ford (can't remember year) 3/4 ton, 3000 lb. add a leaf on rear, 15000# (?) pto winch. Unbelievable what he pulls and hauls with it.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> That is Red Oak, but it is Oak!!! Generally, White Oak has rounded lobes (on the leaf) and Red Oak has pointed, but there are many varieties of both Red & White Oak (Like Chestnut Oak is part of the White Oak family).
> 
> Most (about 80%) of the Oak I get is in the Red Oak family (which includes Red Oak, Black Oak & Pin Oak, etc).
> 
> Red Oak is the most popular wood for flooring, White Oak was used a lot for ship building, and is still used for the locks on the Erie Canal.



Your polly right Mike , I was surprised to see any oak in this general area , it's usually a 1/2 hour drive in the opposite direction lol


----------



## dancan

That's a load 
I love the use of the come along to be able to close the back gate lol


----------



## Jeffkrib

Love that load too, looks like a real biatch to load up though.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> That's a load
> I love the use of the come along to be able to close the back gate lol


Thanks, lol, yep good eye still couldn't get it latched with the come along .


Jeffkrib said:


> Love that load too, looks like a real biatch to load up though.


By buddy did most of the loading, he's a big stout feller.


----------



## MustangMike

Where I live we have both Red & White Oak, but Red is much more common. Up at my property (a few hours North) I have only seen Red Oak, no White.

Where my cousin lives (a little further North & West) there is no Oak, Sugar Maple is the common & sought after firewood.


----------



## svk

Up here we have pin oak (a red oak subspecies) but it doesn't grow tall and maxes out at about 16" diameter. Also a few bur oak growing along river bottoms.


----------



## H-Ranch

Let's hear it for spruce! Getting kind of late for photos, but this was a large load from my usual spruce/pine/fir source with a couple of hardwood rounds thrown in for good measure. Hopefully none of that leafy invasive species @dancan found!


----------



## chucker

H-Ranch said:


> Let's hear it for spruce! Getting kind of late for photos, but this was a large load from my usual spruce/pine/fir source with a couple of hardwood rounds thrown in for good measure. Hopefully none of that leafy invasive species @dancan found!
> View attachment 598617


any wood is good wood that is not related to foreign oil! heck I even burn brush around the fire pit to keep warm on late fall night's! lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> any wood is good wood that is not related to foreign oil! heck I even burn brush around the fire pit to keep warm on late fall night's! lol


Remind me, did you get a bear permit this year?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Remind me, did you get a bear permit this year?


no.. didn't get time to apply this year? so maybe next. the wife and I will be heading up for fishing and berry gathering around the 4th of sept tho... echo trail to Ely. a quick stop at the crappie lake first!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Cowboy254 I need your help.
> Since you have much experience with trees that want to kill you .
> This is at a property a buddy bought to flip.
> He asked me to look at it for him.
> After talking with him a bit I could tell he had no knowledge of what was involved in removing this tree or what that would cost .
> So I asked him how much he figured a "tree service would charge to remove it, he said $500, and I said (he's a good friend). I then told him he should get some bids on it(this helps someone to be more educated, and also to appreciate what you do more), I also told him to rent a 60' lift it cost around 6-700 and for an 80' it's 9-1000 a day . Personally I would just trim it up nice and get it off the house, remove all the massive killer thorns from it up to where a potential buyer would see them and, that's just not what I would want them walking around the rest of the house thinking about .



That tree certainly takes its self preservation seriously! Those are some impressive thorns. 

Since he doesn't know what's involved it sounds like your mate assumed it would be easy to remove that tree. And actually, it would be easy. I'd drop it for 20 bucks as long as it doesn't matter where it lands . 



Logger nate said:


> Well it's not oak, but as close as we get here, very nice tamarack (larch). Rare find hereView attachment 598462
> top was rotten but bottom 3/4 was very good View attachment 598463
> my buddy Scott broke his winch line trying to pull it whole so we ended up cutting it in halfView attachment 598464
> I told him there's no way we can get it in one load, he said "can't leave any here someone might take it"View attachment 598465
> He got it all on thereView attachment 598466
> No room for the saws so they got to ride up front View attachment 598468
> Sure liking the new 385, don't think it was even broke in yet, keeps getting stronger the longer I run it.



Nate, you do some of the best pics. I see lots of noodles, does larch not split easily?


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> That tree certainly takes its self preservation seriously! Those are some impressive thorns.
> 
> Since he doesn't know what's involved it sounds like your mate assumed it would be easy to remove that tree. And actually, it would be easy. I'd drop it for 20 bucks as long as it doesn't matter where it lands .
> 
> 
> 
> Nate, you do some of the best pics. I see lots of noodles, does larch not split easily?


Thank you! Well normally it does split pretty easy, this one not as easy as most. Also I didn't bring my fiskars and the only axe we had wasn't very good for splitting, and... well I just like running my saws.


----------



## aheeejd

Finally done for this year. What a strange way to do it. Normally I knock down the trees in fall after leaves go, for next winters wood, split in spring, take home & stack. Last fall (2016) the motor went in my truck. So I never got around to felling the trees, I put off & put off & then the snow arrived. Motor went at end of Oct, I decided to by a remanufactured engine, swap everything I needed, timing cover, oil pan, valve covers etc & drop new motor in. Replaced lots of other stuff, like steering rack. Took me to Dec to finish truck. Outside, cold, laying on pavement. 

So trees got felled in spring, I cut & split as I went, hauling it home so I could stack under cover to help drying. Had a very wet period this spring which soaked the field to my spot, so that held me up for a month. Now back to normal, soon as leaves go this year I will get back out there & fell for 2018/2019. Little over 4 cord. Now I'm bored lol. Although next week after I work this week, I've got to help my wife's aunt (elderly) split 2 cord she had delivered. Wants it split smaller & she has a splitter. Love this thread guys.





Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Neat stacks


----------



## aheeejd

Indeed. Every piece placed by me. Wife gives me trouble about not using my stepson, & of course I'm sure he'd not enjoy helping. Face in computer at all times. Just left Sat for 3rd year of college, major, computer engineer. Anyways, I tell wife that I enjoy doing the wood. And I do, for real. And I bet everyone here can say the same. I drive an hour away, go into woods myself, fell, buck, split, load & bring home & stack. Of all the jobs I've had, I had the most fun working with tree company's. I wish when I was younger, I should have been a climber, start own business. But alas ....... 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

aheeejd said:


> Indeed. Every piece placed by me. Wife gives me trouble about not using my stepson, & of course I'm sure he'd not enjoy helping. Face in computer at all times. Just left Sat for 3rd year of college, major, computer engineer. Anyways, I tell wife that I enjoy doing the wood. And I do, for real. And I bet everyone here can say the same. I drive an hour away, go into woods myself, fell, buck, split, load & bring home & stack. Of all the jobs I've had, I had the most fun working with tree company's. I wish when I was younger, I should have been a climber, start own business. But alas .......
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


enjoy your time! we all have regret's!! mine are too many hour's/day's in the wrong end of tree's!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh I hear you re. enjoying it. Jealous of the stacks though, mine are functional and don't fall over (touch wood!) but don't look neat, but then I'm dealing with arb waste from garden trees, so its not uniform in length nor is it straight. Hnece I envy and admire neat looking stacks!


----------



## turnkey4099

I'm retired and cutting wood is the only "recreation" I indulge in. I am so far ahead (around 100 cord) that I'm c/s/s wood that I will never use. Went all out this spring as I got sacked last year by a new customer for a 6 cord order of my 'for sale wood' - managed to get 5 to him. So this sspring I went wild and got 6 cord c/s/s by june only to be told that he is probably going to go pellet stove. So 6 cord of 'for sale', 4 cord detieorated oak I was given in March plus all my work all summer winds up with some 20 odd cord 'for sale' that I don't have customers for. 

Now the shocker. My 'for sale wood' is willow and I have regular customers for over 30 years, one takes 4 cord/yr, that love it at $120/cord. 

I'm working two willow bush clear cuts for farmers just for the exercise and the fun of processing wood. All sales are just 'icing on the cake' and don't even beging to cover expenses. Stable has grown to:
Echo CS303T, MS/193T,310/361/441 and a very beat us 1989 F150


----------



## LondonNeil

you process willow for fun?! the bits i've had (had to learn by experience) have grain so wavy it doubles back and forth on itself, a fair bt is in my ugiies pile, awaiting noodling, i simply can not split it. Got a big round as my chopping block currently and its proving to b very durable. I can't imagine processing it for fun


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have found that "crappy" wood splits alot easier if you leave it in log form for a year then wait till the remaining moisture is froze solid in the winter. Then it splits like styrofoam.


----------



## JustJeff

Im processing some willow right now and it splits great. Knocked most of it apart by hand cause it's faster. It'll hold water like crazy though. If you set it on the ground, it will grow!


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm retired and cutting wood is the only "recreation" I indulge in. I am so far ahead (around 100 cord) that I'm c/s/s wood that I will never use. Went all out this spring as I got sacked last year by a new customer for a 6 cord order of my 'for sale wood' - managed to get 5 to him. So this sspring I went wild and got 6 cord c/s/s by june only to be told that he is probably going to go pellet stove. So 6 cord of 'for sale', 4 cord detieorated oak I was given in March plus all my work all summer winds up with some 20 odd cord 'for sale' that I don't have customers for.
> 
> Now the shocker. My 'for sale wood' is willow and I have regular customers for over 30 years, one takes 4 cord/yr, that love it at $120/cord.
> 
> I'm working two willow bush clear cuts for farmers just for the exercise and the fun of processing wood. All sales are just 'icing on the cake' and don't even beging to cover expenses. Stable has grown to:
> Echo CS303T, MS/193T,310/361/441 and a very beat us 1989 F150


i'd burn SPRUCE before willow. don't you have PILES of locust?


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I have found that "crappy" wood splits alot easier if you leave it in log form for a year then wait till the remaining moisture is froze solid in the winter. Then it splits like styrofoam.


What is this "froze solid" you speak of?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Uh...like January Ohio cold. It gets a little colder for longer periods of time farther north but sometimes we get brutal cold.


----------



## dancan

Frozen wood burns way better than frozen snowballs lol


----------



## dancan

Hranch , nice spruce! 
Aheeejd , my stacks never turn out like that , I usually have the uglies against the posts but since my splits are bigger they don't pack up as nice. 
I do believe that occasionally whitespider swings by and knocks over a row or two, I've got two rows to restack.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Frozen wood burns way better than frozen snowballs lol


ah....just set it on top of the stove for a minute. That snowball will burn just fine.


----------



## JustJeff

Since soccer season is over and I got one son moved off to college (boo hoo), it's time to get back to work on the scrounge wagon. It came with 3 14" wheels and one 15. So I swapped two girls bicycles and two 14s for a set of 4 15" wheels. And I have a spare. 
This pic leads me to a word of advice...Don't spray paint a boat in your garage!


----------



## MustangMike

Took a few trees down for a friend this AM, a few small Cherry and a mid size Red Maple that I had to tie. They were all over hanging his lawn or house at his new place, which has been vacant for a while.

There are several more to go, some will be interesting. Specifically, a Cherry is inter twined in some other trees, crocked and twisted as heck.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Uh...like January Ohio cold. It gets a little colder for longer periods of time farther north but sometimes we get brutal cold.


It got down to about 32 degrees Fahrenheit here once. Now THAT was a cold morning.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> you process willow for fun?! the bits i've had (had to learn by experience) have grain so wavy it doubles back and forth on itself, a fair bt is in my ugiies pile, awaiting noodling, i simply can not split it. Got a big round as my chopping block currently and its proving to b very durable. I can't imagine processing it for fun



Must be a different species. Here it is straight grained and splits very easy. I split most of it by hand with an X27. 3 shots in a line across a 20" round will usually bust it in half then one shot per finished chunk after that. I do noodle the knots/crotches, etc. Stuff grows big, grows fast and dies young. Biggest grove I am working was planted in 1908.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> i'd burn SPRUCE before willow. don't you have PILES of locust?



Sure do, around 80 cord now. I burn a mix of locust/willow. Heated the house for over 30 years with nothing but willow. It is 'good' firewood but one has to load the stove oftener. Here, one does not hae a choice of the real hardwoods, oak and the like except for the occasional take out in a town or farmstead. I lucked outon the locust, locust borer killed alot of it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Turnkey4099 how long can you keep wood out in the open on pallets (off the ground). 
Around my parts you'd have the termites into it within about 5 years.


----------



## rarefish383

When my Dad sold his place and moved to WV, I was cleaning up the wood yard. He had been dumping wood and chips there for 15 years. I decided to clear a landing out the back sliding door of the barn. We had a big old "Hough Payloader" for loading chips. As I was grading with the old Hougher, I hooked a big Black Locust block. Kept digging and wound up digging out a whole dump truck load. I cut and split it and it looked like it did the day it was cut. The builders buried it when they built the barn, so it was under ground at least 15 years. Locust fence post will last 40 years in the ground, Joe.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Turnkey4099 how long can you keep wood out in the open on pallets (off the ground).
> Around my parts you'd have the termites into it within about 5 years.



Dunno. I have locust taht have been in the stacks directly on the ground for going on 20 years and no sign of a problem, no rot either but that is black locusst. 

I have also had willow in the same condition stacked for over 3 years and no problem except for a very very thin layer of rot on the layer directly on the ground. 

Of course this is 'dry land farm country', annual precip is about 16"


----------



## LondonNeil

it varies, the dead standing locust i got this year was well rotten in the middle.


----------



## JustJeff

Got some unprecedented help from my better half, moving some wood tonight
Halfway there 
Finished stacking what we moved just in time for sunset over the scrounge pile.


----------



## cantoo

Looks like somebody is going to be burning slabs next year. That is if I ever get time to put it together. Poplar, ash and cedar are gonna catch hell soon.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> it varies, the dead standing locust i got this year was well rotten in the middle.



That is pure gold for splitting, one hit with a fiskars yeilds one split ready for piling. Splitting doesn't get easier than a ring of dead locust around a rotted out core.


----------



## LondonNeil

I discovered that, never had it so easy, it was great!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had some ash like that. I hated that I cut a dead tree and only took home half the tree because the inside half was rotted but it sure splits fast.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Hey guys. Havent been on the site very much this year. Wow this thread is still taking off.

Still trying to fill the sheds all the yt?ime though.



Got this little gal. Shes been taking up most of my free time now.


----------



## DFK

What sort of pooch is that pup??

David


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

She is a Shepard, Lab mix


----------



## Zeus103363

This Sucks! I find a deal and stuck at work!!!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Zeus103363 said:


> This Sucks! I find a deal and stuck at work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



That is not a deal! It is AM. You can get them for less, just have to put them together.


----------



## panolo

Holy smokes that puppy is cute!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Dropped a few dead branches withy latest scrounge an electric saw and poles saw attachment. Still new to the tree types does anyone know what this one is?





Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## LondonNeil

As Mike says, that is a hutzl/farmertec after market, not stihl OEM. The parts kit is what in dollars Mike? $250?


----------



## 95custmz

Chris, by the looks of the bark and leaves, it appears to be an Ash tree.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> As Mike says, that is a hutzl/farmertec after market, not stihl OEM. The parts kit is what in dollars Mike? $250?



Less on group purchase!


----------



## MustangMike

Toy4xchris said:


> Dropped a few dead branches withy latest scrounge an electric saw and poles saw attachment. Still new to the tree types does anyone know what this one is?View attachment 599075
> View attachment 599076
> View attachment 599077
> View attachment 599078
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash



I'm not sure that is Ash, could be Pig Nut Hickory, real nice wood if it is.

Any cut rounds, or the bark where the branhces are only an inch or two?


----------



## dancan

MuskokaSplitter said:


> Hey guys. Havent been on the site very much this year. Wow this thread is still taking off.
> 
> Still trying to fill the sheds all the yt?ime though.
> View attachment 598978
> 
> 
> Got this little gal. Shes been taking up most of my free time now.
> View attachment 598979



What a great looking pup , I just hope the "Teen" years are trouble free lol
My brother had a black lab years ago , great dog and a ball of energy but he had to call him Sooner .
Yup , he'd sooner chit on the floor than go outside lol


----------



## MustangMike

This has the leaves down, but other locations show the bark better.

http://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Hickory-Trees


----------



## dancan

Toy4xchris said:


> Dropped a few dead branches withy latest scrounge an electric saw and poles saw attachment. Still new to the tree types does anyone know what this one is?View attachment 599075
> View attachment 599076
> View attachment 599077
> View attachment 599078
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash




Not Spruce !


----------



## MustangMike

This shows the bark:

http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=19


----------



## MustangMike

With a Cross P&C, under $250 delivered to the house (in parts, w/o B&C).


----------



## LondonNeil

I get the feeling I'll know nearly enough to put one together myself before I've ironed out my 038.


----------



## JustJeff

Toy4xchris said:


> Dropped a few dead branches withy latest scrounge an electric saw and poles saw attachment. Still new to the tree types does anyone know what this one is?View attachment 599075
> View attachment 599076
> View attachment 599077
> View attachment 599078
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash


Looks like ash to me. Those saws are pretty handy. I used one last week.


----------



## MustangMike

The bark did not look quite like Ash to me, but it could just be the pic or location (I had a tree guy tell me the Ash up at me property does not look like what he cuts).

After looking at the smaller pieces again, and the cut ends, I'm going to agree with you, it does look like Ash.


----------



## 95custmz

There's only one way to tell. Cut that sucker down and split the rounds. Ash will split real easy, Hickory not so much.


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Dropped a few dead branches withy latest scrounge an electric saw and poles saw attachment. Still new to the tree types does anyone know what this one is?View attachment 599075
> View attachment 599076
> View attachment 599077
> View attachment 599078
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash


I think it's ash. There's a PDF out there somewhere that will tell you the sub species based on the leaf arrangement on the branch.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I think it's ash. There's a PDF out there somewhere that will tell you the sub species based on the leaf arrangement on the branch.


here's the app. http://leafsnap.com/


----------



## Ranchers-son

How do I update my account to view the 3rd party hosting photo's ?


----------



## svk

Ranchers-son said:


> How do I update my account to view the 3rd party hosting photo's ?


You don't. Photobucket started charging a monthly fee and most people told them to faw-q. So there's lots of holes in older threads that had photobucket links.


----------



## Ranchers-son

Thanks


----------



## svk

https://treedoctor.msu.edu/ash/ashtree_id
Here's one ash ID sheet. There's a better one I'll try to find though.


----------



## coryj

CL ad for Walnut and Ash. Zoom in on the picture and you'll see the ash has a tree house in it. Lots of lag bolts, electric fence insulators, chain from swings. 


I took home a load of mostly Walnut from the branches. The trunk is still there.



Need to figure out how to deal with the ash. The farm hand mentioned a big John Deere and dragging it away from the house.

The owner said there's lots of firewood for me to cut on their 350 acres.


----------



## MustangMike

Tree cutter for 350 acres is a nice score, maybe get hunting permission also???


----------



## JustJeff

Don't cut too much or hanging a tree stand will be tough! Lol.


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , 350 acres , I'd buy a case lot of chain and sacrifice every one for the keys to that gate lol
You could always get a flat deck to haul that shrapnel laden ash to your house and then run a CL ad for free wood


----------



## MustangMike

I have a loop of carbide for stuff like that!


----------



## JustJeff

Another 3 racks filled tonight. 2 to go. Running the saw and bringing home free wood is the fun part. All this splitting and stacking sucks!


----------



## coryj

MustangMike said:


> Tree cutter for 350 acres is a nice score, maybe get hunting permission also???




That's the plan. There's a healthy goose population that no one hunts and only the farm worker deer hunts. So hopefully I can get permission for deer and geese.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Here's some pics from the weekends scrounge. State forest offcuts, this was longed only a few weeks ago.
The wood was pretty dirty, I got to run the 28" bar on the 7900, with a new chain it cut with authority, more authority than the 20" bar sharpened by me (what does that tell ya). Think I'll look into buying a grinder soon.







Had to noodle the big logs, no chance of splitting. The kids have some noodles to make a mess with.



Created a big stack along my boundary.





Neighbours have a artistic wood stack to look at for the next two years ( hope it doesn't collapse).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Anybody else in the U.S. had a fire in the stove this early? Just installed a new-to-me nc30...high of 63 here in central Ohio tomorow...down in the 50's tonight. All the windows still open in the house. Good thing too. The previous owner put some kind of oil all over the stove and it stinks. I cleaned every bit I could off but still some residue


----------



## woodchip rookie

Test burn


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Anybody else in the U.S. had a fire in the stove this early? Just installed a new-to-me nc30...high of 63 here in central Ohio tomorow...down in the 50's tonight. All the windows still open in the house. Good thing too. The previous owner put some kind of oil all over the stove and it stinks. I cleaned every bit I could off but still some residue



I'd never done it on a used stove but for a new one, light it up for a few hours before bringing it in the house.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Here's some pics from the weekends scrounge. State forest offcuts, this was longed only a few weeks ago.
> The wood was pretty dirty, I got to run the 28" bar on the 7900, with a new chain it cut with authority, more authority than the 20" bar sharpened by me (what does that tell ya). Think I'll look into buying a grinder soon.



Rather than a grinder get one of the higher end clamp on guides that sets all the angles. Most improtant when hand filing. Throw files away when they get dull. It took me too many years before I finally learned that second step. I have both a grinder (cheap one) and the file guide. I can do a loop of chain a lot faster with the guide than than the grinder.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I've been thinking a lot about my next steps in chain sharpening. I find Oregon chain easy to sharpen Stihl chain okay but Carlton is bloody hard on files and I feel I need to put way more effort into getting the file to bite and cut.
The thing is Carlton chain is the best in our hard woods.
Does the clamp on file guide allow you to push into the gullet or up into the hook. Alternatively I could get a timberline.
Decisions decisions I guess I really would like something that helps me true up my angles, take off metal when I have a rocked chain and something that doesn't struggle with Carlton chain.
The other thing to point out is I don't cut that much wood and I have plenty of time for sharpening (even though I'm always complaining I don't have enough time ).
I'm also happy to invest some money as I plan on living a long time and hope to always cut and burn wood.
I'm sure philbert will be in shortly to help me through the decision process.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

I use a tsc laser grinder. Not the best but for 90$ cdn on sale i like it. I touch up chains once or twice with a file before throwing the loop on the grinder, and then only have to take very little off the chain. This way it keeps the chain fairly square and even throughout its life.


----------



## DFK

MustangMike:
This Carbide that you speak of.... Will it really cut through in-bedded steel??

Thanks
David


----------



## MustangMike

I have not used it much, but I imagine it will handle a few nail w/o any problems.


----------



## MustangMike

Still Chain is supposed to be the hardest, followed by Carlton and Oregon the softest.

The teeth on Stihl RS will have a hash mark reflecting the correct file angle. Just follow that and you should be fine. Work on keeping your stroke straight.

Also, I have mentioned before, those hand held 12 V sharpeners work very well if you buy the EZLap Diamond stones for them. The stone that comes with them is crap and will not sharpen a single chain.


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> Does the clamp on file guide allow you to push into the gullet or up into the hook. Alternatively I could get a timberline.



The clamp on guides (Granberg, et. al.) will let you set any combination of angles that you (reasonably choose), including deep hook and gullet profiles, if you want. The Timberline, on the other hand, excels at milling the same, pre-set, profile each time (no user variation allowed).

Matter of preference.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/granberg-file-n-joint-revisited.193630/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> . . those hand held 12 V sharpeners work very well if you buy the EZLap Diamond stones for them.


 Check out the ABN stones sold by @Grande Dog at Left Coast Supplies:
http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/dinasaw-abn-sharpening-stones/


Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dudes,

HUGE shout out to Wright Bros Power Equipment in Newark, OH. They are running stupid sales right now. If you are in the area (Central Ohio) and are in the market for Husky, Jons, or Echo saws you need to check them out. They will also be at the Paul Bunyan show. I just got the money order from the guy that I sold my 576 to and got it shipped out then went strait there to get a 395xp. Their sales were so good I got a 395xp w/32" b/c, extra 32" chain, AND a t540xp with 6qts of Husky fuel to get the 4yr warranty on both saws, and got $100 worth of rebates from Husqvarna since both saws are xp's AFTER their sales. $1,785 tax, title OTD, and after the $100 rebates thats $1,685 for a 395xp 32", extra 32" chain, t540xp and 6qts of fuel. I pulled in my driveway and the trees just started falling in fear. I have pics on my fone. I'll post in a min.....


----------



## woodchip rookie

That's not a small stove either. Thats an Englander NC30


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> I've been thinking a lot about my next steps in chain sharpening. I find Oregon chain easy to sharpen Stihl chain okay but Carlton is bloody hard on files and I feel I need to put way more effort into getting the file to bite and cut.
> The thing is Carlton chain is the best in our hard woods.
> Does the clamp on file guide allow you to push into the gullet or up into the hook. Alternatively I could get a timberline.
> Decisions decisions I guess I really would like something that helps me true up my angles, take off metal when I have a rocked chain and something that doesn't struggle with Carlton chain.
> The other thing to point out is I don't cut that much wood and I have plenty of time for sharpening (even though I'm always complaining I don't have enough time ).
> I'm also happy to invest some money as I plan on living a long time and hope to always cut and burn wood.
> I'm sure philbert will be in shortly to help me through the decision process.



YEs, the Oregon allows filing with the pressure where you want...I think all those guides do. In general, if I need to put more than normal pressure on the file, it goes in the scrap bin. I don't know if I have ever had Carlton chain but I've been at this since 1976 and gone through a lot of chain.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just looking at ebay, can only find Oregon brand file guides. Question does one size fit all in terms of doing all sizes of file size and chain size. Mike I have read somewhere that Stihl base metal is harder but the chrome on Carlton is way thicker. Anyway try a loop of semi chisel next time and you'll see what I mean, it's not a ver pleasant experience to file.

I am getting better at hand filing but over the life of chain, it's nice to true it up once in a while.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> That's not a small stove either. Thats an Englander NC30


Congrats on the new iron!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Congrats on the new iron!


This stove is serious. The firebox is great compared to my old Fisher Mama Bear. It doesnt seem to put out any more heat but the burn times are longer and it cruises way more steady without the big fluctuations in temp, but its 55F outside so I'm sure its a whole different machine when the draft goes crazy when its 10F outside. I put a 80% load of ash in at 7:50PM. Its been almost 3hrs and I have about 10% left. By those numbers I dont know how people are getting 8hr burns.


----------



## MustangMike

Ash has a lot of BTUs and can last a good while, but it will not if your stove does not regulate the burn. Other wood, like Black Cherry (which has a lower BTU rating) seem to hold coals better in those stoves.

My old stove in the old cabin loved Ash, and it lasted a good while, but the flue on that did not draft real well. In the new cabin, the flue is much improved, and the Ash does not last nearly as long.

In the old stove I used Ash all the time. In the new stove I use Ash during the day, and Cherry or Hard Maple at night.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just sharpened two Stihl chains and one Carlton chain, the Carlton chain is way harder even with a brand new file it's not nice to file. I also discovered why my chain didn't cut the other day, I had hit a steel wedge on the previous outing and hadn't filled back enough.
I'm not sold on the clamp on file guide purely due to the hardness of Carlton chain. If I were using the other brands of chain I'd go with it but the other brands of chain cost double as much.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Just looking at ebay, can only find Oregon brand file guides. Question does one size fit all in terms of doing all sizes of file size and chain size. Mike I have read somewhere that Stihl base metal is harder but the chrome on Carlton is way thicker. Anyway try a loop of semi chisel next time and you'll see what I mean, it's not a ver pleasant experience to file.
> 
> I am getting better at hand filing but over the life of chain, it's nice to true it up once in a while.



Yes, the Oregon allows all sizes files and chains. Square filed chains are a different animal however. I've never tried to file one of those.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I've stacked the right hand bay half full. It was originally intended for kindling, open fire redgum, tools and uglies but I've decided that half a bay is enough for that stuff and I want to get as much of Mt Cowboy under cover as possible. 




The bay is 2m across and 3.5m deep and stacked 2.4m high - as high as I can get it - so there's 1.75 x 2 x 2.4m in there = 8.4 cubes = 2.27 cord. It's all green so it will end up being somewhat less than that once dry. 

Mostly peppermint and candlebark with some red gum. All de-barked which is time consuming and boring but I'll be appreciating it when burning time comes. I'll be able to burn much of that without needing to clean out the heater.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I am getting better at hand filing but over the life of chain, it's nice to true it up once in a while.



I hear you. I think my hand filing is ok but where was no comparison compared to when I put a new chain on. This was when I realised that my filing was ok, but not awesome.


----------



## Jeffkrib

What brand of chain are you running cowboy?


----------



## MustangMike

Almost everyone I know who has tried square file chain wants to keep running it. I just try to duplicate factory angles and performance, and my tests reflect that I pretty much do that. Mostly I start with Stihl RSL or RS (and convert it), but I also have a loop of Oregon that seems to work just fine.

When you get used to square file (really a 6 sided file) you can do it just as fast as round file.

But I prefer to be "set up for it" rather than doing it in the field, so if I were to be in the field w/o extra saws, I would bring extra chain.

The box I file on (with a stump vice on the bar) has 45 degree lines in each direction that I use as a guide when filing. Helps me keep things consistent. Also, with square file, I move each tooth to the same place to file it (with round I just move right down the bar).


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Ash has a lot of BTUs and can last a good while, but it will not if your stove does not regulate the burn. Other wood, like Black Cherry (which has a lower BTU rating) seem to hold coals better in those stoves.
> 
> My old stove in the old cabin loved Ash, and it lasted a good while, but the flue on that did not draft real well. In the new cabin, the flue is much improved, and the Ash does not last nearly as long.
> 
> In the old stove I used Ash all the time. In the new stove I use Ash during the day, and Cherry or Hard Maple at night.


Got up at 730AM. Stove was still hot enough I couldnt touch it and plenty of coals to start without relighting, so maybe I underestimated the burn time. No way would my Fishers have coals 12hrs later. I forgot that "burn time" and "heat time" are 2 different things.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Almost everyone I know who has tried square file chain wants to keep running it. I just try to duplicate factory angles and performance, and my tests reflect that I pretty much do that. Mostly I start with Stihl RSL or RS (and convert it), but I also have a loop of Oregon that seems to work just fine.
> 
> When you get used to square file (really a 6 sided file) you can do it just as fast as round file.
> 
> But I prefer to be "set up for it" rather than doing it in the field, so if I were to be in the field w/o extra saws, I would bring extra chain.
> 
> The box I file on (with a stump vice on the bar) has 45 degree lines in each direction that I use as a guide when filing. Helps me keep things consistent. Also, with square file, I move each tooth to the same place to file it (with round I just move right down the bar).


I need some serious schooling on sharpening also. Now that I have a pretty serious arsenal I should know how to sharpen better.


----------



## JustJeff

Today today is a glorious day! I got my last cord put up for the winter. I keep 10 under my deck but usually use about 8.
This is my setup. Cement blocks with landscape timbers on top, then the racks on top of that. Keeps everything nice and dry.
From the end, spaced for air flow.
I came across some free tin (scrounge!!) and cut it to fit between the deck joists, it works pretty good at keeping things dry. This faces west so lots of wind and with the house facing the way it does, the snow does not accumulate on this side.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Got up at 730AM. Stove was still hot enough I couldnt touch it and plenty of coals to start without relighting, so maybe I underestimated the burn time. No way would my Fishers have coals 12hrs later. I forgot that "burn time" and "heat time" are 2 different things.



Yep. My "King" (not Blaze but an ashley knock-off) will still hae enough coals to restart after 12 hours.if I shut all the draft and load a good chunk of wood. Even a big piece of Willow will do it. Of course it doesn't do much for keepting the house warm in cold temps at that setting


----------



## woodchip rookie

Realistically I would be happy with 6hrs. I dont sleep any longer than that so it should be a better burn season this year


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> I keep 10 under my deck but usually use about 8.


10 face cord? or is that deck very high off the ground?


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> 10 face cord? or is that deck very high off the ground?


I do have a great big "deck!" Lol. 
Facecord. Be about 2 to 2 1/2 full cord.


----------



## JustJeff

In the area I live, people recognize facecord as the common measurement. Which is subjective because it doesn't account for volume/length. Most wood cutters cut at 12". Four facecord to a bushcord or full cord. I cut for myself so I don't worry about what's proper. My racks are 4x8 and the wood is random between 12" and 18" long. I'd estimate 3 to 3 1/4 of my racks to a full proper cord.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah ha! I'm not the only one here that just plays at firewood. I burn 6.5m³ a year (almost 2 full cord) although I've CSS 4 cord since April as being new I wasn't 3 heads up. I am now.


----------



## cornfused

Good scrounge today at a friend's timber. About 1/2 cord of oak, a liittle hickory and about 1/2 cord of mixed evergreen. All of it dead & dry. The oak was lightening killed 2years ago and will sit in the stack for probably another year... Should be good to go. Got a few pictures too.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Almost everyone I know who has tried square file chain wants to keep running it. I just try to duplicate factory angles and performance, and my tests reflect that I pretty much do that. Mostly I start with Stihl RSL or RS (and convert it), but I also have a loop of Oregon that seems to work just fine.
> 
> When you get used to square file (really a 6 sided file) you can do it just as fast as round file.
> 
> But I prefer to be "set up for it" rather than doing it in the field, so if I were to be in the field w/o extra saws, I would bring extra chain.
> 
> The box I file on (with a stump vice on the bar) has 45 degree lines in each direction that I use as a guide when filing. Helps me keep things consistent. Also, with square file, I move each tooth to the same place to file it (with round I just move right down the bar).



So Mike are you able to keep filing for the life of a chain without having to grind or use a jig to get the angles back to factory?
One option I won't consider is getting the local O P E shop to sharpen it. I did it once and never again. The chain was almost brand new, they took of half the chain and burnt it and to add insult to injury it cost $25 for one chain.


----------



## MustangMike

I have not had anyone else touch one of my chains for years, but I am very careful with them and rarely rock anything badly.

If you just touch it up after about every 2 tanks of fuel, they last a darn long time.


----------



## MustangMike

If they get rocked real bad, I often just replace them and hold the old one as a backup chain.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> What brand of chain are you running cowboy?



I use stihl RS. I have a 20 inch loop of semi chisel for the 460 which comes in handy for the dry blue gum that puts backward facing burrs on full chisel and breaks carbide. I too have had mixed experience with getting people to grind a chain. There's a husky place 45 mins away that used to do them for $8 a pop which was alright but I don't go that way very often. The last time I had one ground by a local guy who was servicing the saw he burnt it which wasn't so good.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I use stihl RS. I have a 20 inch loop of semi chisel for the 460 which comes in handy for the dry blue gum that puts backward facing burrs on full chisel and breaks carbide. I too have had mixed experience with getting people to grind a chain. There's a husky place 45 mins away that used to do them for $8 a pop which was alright but I don't go that way very often. The last time I had one ground by a local guy who was servicing the saw he burnt it which wasn't so good.



My experience with shops that have chainsaws as a sideline have all been bad. Burnt chains so they can't be filed. Unless one is badly rocked I do all the sharpening.


----------



## LondonNeil

After seeing from justjeff that I'm not the only one here that isn't a large producer like mighty mouse logging, farmer Steve and even svk and Mustang Mike, I wondered who burns what and processes for who?

I burn almost 2 cord (full,. 6.5m³). I also process a tiny bit for my parents and their house move means I'm upping this, so another ½ cord for them. 20m³ CSS on premises currently, probably the only zone 3 (London tube fare zones) resident that has that!

What do you guys do?

I'm guessing there's a lot of you sing about 20 cord a year, then dancan, farmer Steve, valley firewood, cantoo and others that are in to 3 figures easily?


----------



## dancan

I'm polly burning 3 to 4 cord of softwood and about 2 cord of hardwood during the burn season .


----------



## JustJeff

I suspect that most guys on here bought a saw to cut their own wood and while google searching how to fix it, came across arboristsite. Next thing you know, you have 5 saws, a splitter and a truck and trailer. Lol. It can get out of hand quick! (I'm going to buy a grinder from an internet ad this morning.)
If you catch the bug, it's not hard to overscrounge. I have the last few years so I've been selling on the side. The household paid for my first saw but firewood has paid for the rest, and the splitter and my boat. I don't think there are many of us who would like to do it for a living, not me anyways. But there is something about the hard work and being outdoors, cutting a load and then placing your saw on top just so, taking a pic and posting on here....scanning the ads for a bigger saw (there is a 394 good compression no spark for $100 not far from here). Ha ha
The key is knowing where to hold up and for everyone it's different.


----------



## cornfused

My useage varies some by weather and activities. On average about 2 1/2 cords of hardwood and 1 1/2 cords softwood. Hardwood heats the house and softwood heats the shop


----------



## MustangMike

I used to heat by wood, about 6 cord/year, then they ran natural gas through & I converted, but about the same time my daughter got a house and it had a wood furnace, and her husband does not cut ... you know the story. Then a neighbor of hers wanted some, then the guy in the chainsaw shop found out I was cutting wood ... I do over 20 cord every year down here, plus a few more for my hunting cabin, plus the milling, so I stay kinda busy.

But for years I did it all with one saw, my 044. Now I have 12 runners from 026 to 066, 16" bars to 36" bars. I should thin the herd, but ...

The 044, purchased new in Dec 1992, on sale at a place that was discontinuing selling them, still runs strong and is still one of my favorite saws.


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> I'm polly burning 3 to 4 cord of softwood and about 2 cord of hardwood during the burn season .



yeah but, how much *SPRUCE!?*


----------



## muddstopper

Somebody post a pic of the file used to square file a chain. SVK showed me a sq filed chain when he was down a few months back, but I didnt have any wood on hand to test it out on. I gave away my electric grinder because I am to the point I dont sharpen chains and run saws like I used to, but I would like to give sq sharpening a try.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's hexagonal isn't it?


I'm lazy, I have a big brother who's fil has a small business fixing mowers and gardening equipment, he has a grinder and charges £5 a sharpening but nowt for me. I do feel I ought to buy a file to fit each of my chain sizes and a guide, and tickle them myself.... But well.... It's so easy to pass blunt ones over!


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> After seeing from justjeff that I'm not the only one here that isn't a large producer like mighty mouse logging, farmer Steve and even svk and Mustang Mike, I wondered who burns what and processes for who?
> 
> I burn almost 2 cord (full,. 6.5m³). I also process a tiny bit for my parents and their house move means I'm upping this, so another ½ cord for them. 20m³ CSS on premises currently, probably the only zone 3 (London tube fare zones) resident that has that!
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> I'm guessing there's a lot of you sing about 20 cord a year, then dancan, farmer Steve, valley firewood, cantoo and others that are in to 3 figures easily?



I burn about 6 cord mixed hard/soft but process around 20. I have customers for some but some I jsut stack. Retired, old, and need something to do to keep active. Rather spend my money on saws and gas than a membership in a boring gymn membership


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I used to heat by wood, about 6 cord/year, then they ran natural gas through & I converted, but about the same time my daughter got a house and it had a wood furnace, and her husband does not cut ... you know the story. Then a neighbor of hers wanted some, then the guy in the chainsaw shop found out I was cutting wood ... I do over 20 cord every year down here, plus a few more for my hunting cabin, plus the milling, so I stay kinda busy.
> 
> But for years I did it all with one saw, my 044. Now I have 12 runners from 026 to 066, 16" bars to 36" bars. I should thin the herd, but ...
> 
> The 044, purchased new in Dec 1992, on sale at a place that was discontinuing selling them, still runs strong and is still one of my favorite saws.



That's about my experienced but only have 6 runners now. I see a hole in your lineup. Rent or buy a top handle, MS193T/Echo 303CS or the like. They make the brushing out of a tree go twice as fast. I kicked my rear hard for waiting so many years (like 30) before I bought one.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> Somebody post a pic of the file used to square file a chain. SVK showed me a sq filed chain when he was down a few months back, but I didnt have any wood on hand to test it out on. I gave away my electric grinder because I am to the point I dont sharpen chains and run saws like I used to, but I would like to give sq sharpening a try.



I got a couple loops of square file way back when. Out cut the regular chipper (round filed) by a bunch but didn't hold and edge as long. I converted them to round file the first time they dulled - wasn't willing to learn to hand file the square stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Picked up this cheap grinder this morning. Threw an old junk chain on it and tried it out. Put the chain on the saw and it was horrible! Had to lean on it to make it cut and when it did, it was in a curve to the left. Lol. Guess I'll read that book and have another crack at it.


----------



## MustangMike

There are two styles of square file, one is like a triangular file, except the points of the triangle are flat, and the other is like a rectangular file, except the small sides look like "less than and great than" signs. So really, they are 6 sided files.

I prefer the rectangular ones, they do not hit the straps on the other side as hard. I also stick to the factory angles, of 45, 45 & 45 (across, down & angle). My square filed chain holds up just as well as round.

See this: http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm

and this: http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=square+files


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> I burn about 6 cord mixed hard/soft but process around 20. I have customers for some but some I jsut stack. Retired, old, and need something to do to keep active. Rather spend my money on saws and gas than a membership in a boring gymn membership



The retired fella that I gave firewood to passed away last month , he was cutting up the last loads I brought him right up to the week before he passed .
Rest in peace Billy .
I'll miss dropping off wood and having him complain that I blocked some of it up .


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> After seeing from justjeff that I'm not the only one here that isn't a large producer like mighty mouse logging, farmer Steve and even svk and Mustang Mike, I wondered who burns what and processes for who?
> 
> I burn almost 2 cord (full,. 6.5m³). I also process a tiny bit for my parents and their house move means I'm upping this, so another ½ cord for them. 20m³ CSS on premises currently, probably the only zone 3 (London tube fare zones) resident that has that!
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> I'm guessing there's a lot of you sing about 20 cord a year, then dancan, farmer Steve, valley firewood, cantoo and others that are in to 3 figures easily?


The last couple of years I haven't done that many cords. Maybe 15 last year and 5 or so this year but plan to get busy this fall. The few years before that I was doing 25-30 a year. And that was all hand split and carried from the woods to the truck except for the time I borrowed s a splitter to do a few cords.

I give some away, burn some, sell a bit to friends, and always do a few cords for the children's camp. To me it is exercise, a way to test my saws, and also cleaning my woods of stuff that would otherwise end up falling on the road, my buildings, or just laying in the woods.

As of late I have become more interested in quality versus quantity for both saws and wood. I am getting close to being done with dying aspen (maybe 10 cords left to process). I want to pick up a couple more good saws to complement the fleet and also plan to get rid of some that don't really fit what I am wanting to do.

I have also identified the chainsaw folks who live to stir drama and have dissociated from them both online and in person. Life is too short for that ****, especially for something that is a hobby.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> yeah but, how much *SPRUCE!?*



Ummmm







What be this spruce you speak of ?


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> The retired fella that I gave firewood to passed away last month , he was cutting up the last loads I brought him right up to the week before he passed .
> Rest in peace Billy .
> I'll miss dropping off wood and having him complain that I blocked some of it up .


Sorry to hear.


----------



## dancan

I did bring a mixed load of spruce and maple home today


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> After seeing from justjeff that I'm not the only one here that isn't a large producer like mighty mouse logging, farmer Steve and even svk and Mustang Mike, I wondered who burns what and processes for who?
> 
> I burn almost 2 cord (full,. 6.5m³). I also process a tiny bit for my parents and their house move means I'm upping this, so another ½ cord for them. 20m³ CSS on premises currently, probably the only zone 3 (London tube fare zones) resident that has that!
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> I'm guessing there's a lot of you sing about 20 cord a year, then dancan, farmer Steve, valley firewood, cantoo and others that are in to 3 figures easily?



In the new house (this is the 4th winter) we burn about 16 cubes or 4 and a bit cord, all local hardwood eucalypt varieties. I am hoping that will reduce a bit once we complete the renovations, plug a few gaps and get it properly insulated. I also take 3 cubes down to my brother in Melbourne. Each year I have cut between 12-15 cubes for the Lady Farmer. So in a normal year I'd cut 30-35 cubes or 9 cord. 

This year has been a big one with maybe 10 cubes for the Lady Farmer plus 10 cubes for Ross plus the 20 odd for my brother and us, plus an extra 35 cubes for us for future years so close to 75 cubes or 20 cord. I wouldn't anticipate repeating that anytime soon, in fact I'd be lucky to find enough scrounge to keep us supplied, let alone anyone else.


----------



## Hoosk

I was out clearing a shooting lane and saw a pile of wood split two years ago, long since forgotten, that was being reclaimed by the woods. So, I scrounged a bucket load for the trip back to the barn. 

On another note, I haven't run the saws all summer, but kicked off the fall cutting season this weekend. Hope you all are enjoying a happy and safe holiday weekend!


----------



## LondonNeil

so there are a few others buring less than I thought, and Dancan must be confusing cord and MegaCord surely! 

Mike, Steve and Cowboy are ridding the world of trees though! Which is as I thought


----------



## muddstopper

Offered a deal on some split wood and wood splitter. Trying to make up my mind whether I want to fool with it. Supposed to be 9-10 face cord already split and stacked in the dry. All oak. Wood splitter is a 20ton honda. The owners wife is wanting to sell because the husband is 85yrs old, bad health and wife is afraid he is going to get hurt. She wants $800 for the whole thing. I already have a good splitter and a half built processor in the shop, so I simply dont need the splitter. I have about 4 or 5 cord in the shed, anothe couple cords stacked outside and probably 2-3 cords I havent processed yet, so I dont need the wood. I also have the house for sale so I cant see stockpileing even more wood. I guess I could sell the wood and splitter, just dont know that I want to get started in the firewood business. What to do, what to do????


----------



## dancan

Hmm, I have multiple chainsaws , multiple axes, multiple woodsplitters, multiple tractors, multiple logging winches , multiple Tirfors , multiple trailers, multiple knives , multiple logging helmets , multiple cords of soft and hardwood,,,, I have no advice on your conundrum....


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> In the new house (this is the 4th winter) we burn about 16 cubes or 4 and a bit cord, all local hardwood eucalypt varieties. *I am hoping that will reduce a bit* once we complete the renovations, plug a few gaps and get it properly insulated. I also take 3 cubes down to my brother in Melbourne. Each year I have cut between 12-15 cubes for the Lady Farmer. So in a normal year I'd cut 30-35 cubes or 9 cord.



I'm going to call you out on this one Cowboy..... I don't think you really want to reduce the amount of wood you burn


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nobody can burn as much as he collects. Theres a mountain of wood somewhere in Aus that we would be happy to have a 1/4 of it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Question: what's the theory on how square ground cuts faster. I understand the sharp cutting point of chisel versus the rounded corner on semi, but what is it about the sharp corner in the base of the '7' that makes it cut faster. The cutting edge is the same on square and round ground full chisel. I assume its like a chip breaker on a lathe tool.


----------



## JustJeff

Since my this years wood is put away, this is next years. My process is to stack it on the back fence for a year and move it next year. It gets full sun (when the corn is gone) and west wind almost constant here. 
Usually I have to pick some up in the spring, so I am going to try stacking double deep and see how that works out. 
Corn is crazy high, over 8'! I'm estimating 1.3 full cord here so far. It's a good feeling being so far ahead.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> That tree certainly takes its self preservation seriously! Those are some impressive thorns.
> 
> Since he doesn't know what's involved it sounds like your mate assumed it would be easy to remove that tree. And actually, it would be easy. I'd drop it for 20 bucks as long as it doesn't matter where it lands .


That's basically what I told him, my saws will come out for about 100 a tree min when there's only a few, but if I have to shoot lines, climb or get on your roof, well .
Talked to him today and we will probably be trimming it back off the house for him. I probably won't charge much, just whatever he wants to pay me for a good days work, the good thing for me is it doesn't take me all day to do 8hrs of work .


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Question: what's the theory on how square ground cuts faster. I understand the sharp cutting point of chisel versus the rounded corner on semi, but what is it about the sharp corner in the base of the '7' that makes it cut faster. The cutting edge is the same on square and round ground full chisel. I assume its like a chip breaker on a lathe tool.


I'll try to explain....There is inefficiency in the corner of the cutter and the squared corner of square chain reduces this.


----------



## muddstopper

I'm going to look for one of them double beveled flat files and give it a try. Done and watched youtube so I guess I know all I need to know. Here hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## svk

I've only hand sharpened square chain that was previously ground by machine. Converting round to square on your first try might be tough.


----------



## cantoo

I have no idea how much I burn because I burn a lot of crap along the way, skids and cut offs from work, cardboard etc. This year we intend to only burn the ash so should be able to keep track of it better. I cut logs at 13'4" so they work out at 32" for my OWB. I cut 200 of these logs this year, dia was 10 to 22". I also cut a lot into 16" to sell, maybe did 10 cords last year but have 3 or 4 left over. Not likely going to cut much 16" stuff this year though. Next year we will be buying some decent sized slabs so the count will be much higher.
Still haven't cut a thing with it but I do have it altogether and on a trailer. Haven't put the extension on it yet though. I wish I could buy some time.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I have no idea how much I burn because I burn a lot of crap along the way, skids and cut offs from work, cardboard etc. This year we intend to only burn the ash so should be able to keep track of it better. I cut logs at 13'4" so they work out at 32" for my OWB. I cut 200 of these logs this year, dia was 10 to 22". I also cut a lot into 16" to sell, maybe did 10 cords last year but have 3 or 4 left over. Not likely going to cut much 16" stuff this year though. Next year we will be buying some decent sized slabs so the count will be much higher.
> Still haven't cut a thing with it but I do have it altogether and on a trailer. Haven't put the extension on it yet though. I wish I could buy some time.
> View attachment 599769
> View attachment 599770


We built a log lifter for a portable sawmill trailer. Customer works for hydro one forestry. Wonder where he finds his wood? Lol. It works pretty slick. Tines shaped like an S with a small tooth on the bottom end so you can roll a log on and it stays. Hydraulic cylinder lifts the tines and the log rolls right onto the mill bed. Hope you get some time to play with your new toy.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> The retired fella that I gave firewood to passed away last month , he was cutting up the last loads I brought him right up to the week before he passed .
> Rest in peace Billy .
> I'll miss dropping off wood and having him complain that I blocked some of it up .


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I'm going to call you out on this one Cowboy..... I don't think you really want to reduce the amount of wood you burn



Well I did say that I hoped to reduce the amount I burn, not the amount I cut .


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, I'm planning to build a new trailer just for the mill but haven't decided on size or design yet. I have 3 or 4 hydraulic 12 volt pumps laying around so it will have a log lift and some type of hydraulic assist to turn logs. Also going to use some of my roller conveyors too. Auction sale in Harriston tomorrow morning for a wood working shop so no time to play with the mill.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> Question: what's the theory on how square ground cuts faster. I understand the sharp cutting point of chisel versus the rounded corner on semi, but what is it about the sharp corner in the base of the '7' that makes it cut faster. The cutting edge is the same on square and round ground full chisel. I assume its like a chip breaker on a lathe tool.



As SVK stated, the corner is the most important thing, but second most important is the vertical cutter. Think of it, the chain cuts the wood grain (think of them as being like strings in a rope), the corner & vertical cutters do most of the work, the top cutter is just like a chisel getting rid of the chip.

Square file matches the angle of your cutting tooth, making like a knife blade. Using a round file to sharpen a square cutter is easier, but the resulting cutter is not as efficient. The angle of the vertical cutter varies the entire length of the tooth.

Full chisel is 10-15% faster than semi chisel, and square is 10-15% faster than round. So, going from semi to sq file is >20% gain!

Also, when you square file, you go from the outside in, just like knife sharpening. Just makes more sense.


----------



## Jeffkrib

So the square ground should have no hook?
Both round and square chisel have identical cutting chisel's. So it's how it rakes out the chips which would be different.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> it varies, the dead standing locust i got this year was well rotten in the middle.


It's amazing how fast this thread moves along. Miss a day and you get pages behind. Black Locust are prone to a root rot. If you see the big hard mushroom shaped growths on the outside of the tree, there will be rot inside. This is often what brings them down. The root system gets compromised to the point it can't support the weight of the tree, or they snap off through the hollow. Root rots can be fungal or bacterial. Once the wood is split and starts to dry, it can still be stacked on the ground and the rot will not continue. Maybe the pathogens go dormant when they dry out. Maybe jefflovstrom will see this and jump in, he's pretty knowledgeable on pathogens of trees. Anyway, green Black Locust fence posts will last many, many years in the ground and not rot off, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> It's amazing how fast this thread moves along. Miss a day and you get pages behind. Black Locust are prone to a root rot. If you see the big hard mushroom shaped growths on the outside of the tree, there will be rot inside. This is often what brings them down. The root system gets compromised to the point it can't support the weight of the tree, or they snap off through the hollow. Root rots can be fungal or bacterial. Once the wood is split and starts to dry, it can still be stacked on the ground and the rot will not continue. Maybe the pathogens go dormant when they dry out. Maybe jefflovstrom will see this and jump in, he's pretty knowledgeable on pathogens of trees. Anyway, green Black Locust fence posts will last many, many years in the ground and not rot off, Joe.


my dad put a new sheep fence up in 1963. there are still some original locust posts in the ground. the fence was torn down years ago. Joe you think this thread goes fast.which it does. you should try keeping up in the good morning check in thread. i get 3-4 pages behind from morning till evening.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> my dad put a new sheep fence up in 1963. there are still some original locust posts in the ground. the fence was torn down years ago. Joe you think this thread goes fast.which it does. you should try keeping up in the good morning check in thread. i get 3-4 pages behind from morning till evening.


Sorry Steve .
This is black locust I un-burried when grading out front. I started cutting it with the intent of throwing it on the fire pit, then once I started and saw just how solid it was inside I cut it all to length, just couldn't throw that on the bonfire even though the largest piece is only about 6", it's not like spruce.
The numbers on the square will fall apart quickly on this wood, very dirty and very hard(as in sparks flying on clean dry black locust ), anything you save will be lost in sharpening. Also I have not met a faller who works in hardwood yet who runs square for production in hardwood( I've asked), but they do in softwood as well as racing. I cut this locust with a semi chisel and still haven't put a file to it after cutting a bit of white and red oak with the same chain, even if it was full chisel I would have had to freshen it up. Semi has it's place as does square, this was a great place for semi. 
Notice the dirt on the lower piece of wood, it's at least 5/8" thick, 16mm for you folks across the ponds .


Here's the locust I've cut this year, I still have a few more buckets of larger rounds to pick up yet. The single row is about 20'x4' and the pile is about the same.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> So the square ground should have no hook?
> Both round and square chisel have identical cutting chisel's. So it's how it rakes out the chips which would be different.
> 
> View attachment 599780


There is still a hook but not as deep as round ground.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I pulled in my driveway and the trees just started falling in fear. I have pics on my fone. I'll post in a min.....


Pictures or it never happened .


svk said:


> I have also identified the chainsaw folks who live to stir drama


Did you call Steve .


svk said:


> There is still a hook but not as deep as round ground.


Do they consider it a hook, or just the forward lean of the tooth.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Just sharpened two Stihl chains and one Carlton chain, the Carlton chain is way harder even with a brand new file it's not nice to file. I also discovered why my chain didn't cut the other day, I had hit a steel wedge on the previous outing and hadn't filled back enough.
> I'm not sold on the clamp on file guide purely due to the hardness of Carlton chain. If I were using the other brands of chain I'd go with it but the other brands of chain cost double as much.


Try using plastic wedges for felling and bucking, and steel for splitting(unless you were trying to cut one out of a chunk that wouldn't split).

I would guess the cost of a grinder would take a while to pay off vs using chains you could file based on how much you cut.
The good thing is you already have those chains and someone who can grind them for you. I would keep looking for a low priced one now as your not in a hurry.



Cowboy254 said:


> I hear you. I think my hand filing is ok but where was no comparison compared to when I put a new chain on. This was when I realised that my filing was ok, but not awesome.


I think the margin of error in wood that hard is going to be a lot less than most woods we cut stateside.


----------



## chipper1

cornfused said:


> Good scrounge today at a friend's timber. About 1/2 cord of oak, a liittle hickory and about 1/2 cord of mixed evergreen. All of it dead & dry. The oak was lightening killed 2years ago and will sit in the stack for probably another year... Should be good to go. Got a few pictures too.


Looks like a nice scrounge cornfused.
Any pictures of the truck in your avatar .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Pictures or it never happened .
> 
> Did you call Steve .
> 
> Do they consider it a hook, or just the forward lean of the tooth.


LMAO. 

When you agree to buy saws then don't, fix saws then don't, do other shady stuff and then try to blame others, and otherwise resort to making **** up about fellow saw folk so you can look tough on other forums then you can join that club lol.

You can call it a hook or a lean or whatever you want lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks a good system JJeff. I've just read Scandinavian wood and it seems they are keen on that, stack in the best open spot, dry in 3-6 months, move to under cover for winter. Personally I handle my wood too much anyway, so it's stack where I can and make do with tarps for the winter for much of it. One advantage of an ickle biddy stove necessitating ickle biddle splits is they dry easily, so my stacks are 4 to 6 rows thick.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> It's amazing how fast this thread moves along. Miss a day and you get pages behind. Black Locust are prone to a root rot. If you see the big hard mushroom shaped growths on the outside of the tree, there will be rot inside. This is often what brings them down. The root system gets compromised to the point it can't support the weight of the tree, or they snap off through the hollow. Root rots can be fungal or bacterial. Once the wood is split and starts to dry, it can still be stacked on the ground and the rot will not continue. Maybe the pathogens go dormant when they dry out. Maybe jefflovstrom will see this and jump in, he's pretty knowledgeable on pathogens of trees. Anyway, green Black Locust fence posts will last many, many years in the ground and not rot off, Joe.


We have a lot of dead standing as well as dead leaning black locust. I will have to check for the mushrooms, good clue and I think I've noticed them, but didn't put that together with the wood being rotten inside, thanks .
We have been watching all the ash die here, I know of only a few in a 50 mile radius that are living and healthy.
Here's a load I got the other day, it's a cord plus, or 4 cord, depends on who you ask I guess LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> LMAO.
> 
> When you agree to buy saws then don't, fix saws then don't, do other shady stuff and then try to blame others, and otherwise resort to making **** up about fellow saw folk so you can look tough on other forums then you can join that club lol.
> 
> You can call it a hook or a lean or whatever you want lol.



Yeah that's a club I'd prefer to not hang out at/with either.
You know I've ran into plenty of crap in regards to my dealings as well .
It's disappointing to say the least.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> We have a lot of dead standing as well as dead leaning black locust. I will have to check for the mushrooms, good clue and I think I've noticed them, but didn't put that together with the wood being rotten inside, thanks .
> We have been watching all the ash die here, I know of only a few in a 50 mile radius that are living and healthy.
> Here's a load I got the other day, it's a cord plus, or 4 cord, depends on who you ask I guess LOL.
> View attachment 599829


not really mushrooms but shelf fungus. AKA cracked-cap polypore. and yes when i find them on locust i am cutting i usually find rot inside.


----------



## JustJeff

My split pile a couple days ago And my split pile now! Happy scrounger! I still have some to split but it doesn't matter if I get to it or not at this point. I am two winters split ahead now. 
That's 32' of fence stacked 2 splits deep (14"-16" average) and 4' high.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 599834
> My split pile a couple days ago And my split pile now! Happy scrounger! I still have some to split but it doesn't matter if I get to it or not at this point. I am two winters split ahead now.
> That's 32' of fence stacked 2 splits deep (14"-16" average) and 4' high. View attachment 599835


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 599834
> My split pile a couple days ago And my split pile now! Happy scrounger! I still have some to split but it doesn't matter if I get to it or not at this point. I am two winters split ahead now.
> That's 32' of fence stacked 2 splits deep (14"-16" average) and 4' high. View attachment 599835


Oh yea? Well....


----------



## woodchip rookie

and


----------



## woodchip rookie

and


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> That looks a good system JJeff. I've just read Scandinavian wood and it seems they are keen on that, stack in the best open spot, dry in 3-6 months, move to under cover for winter. Personally I handle my wood too much anyway, so it's stack where I can and make do with tarps for the winter for much of it. One advantage of an ickle biddy stove necessitating ickle biddle splits is they dry easily, so my stacks are 4 to 6 rows thick.



I split and stack in the open for drying and then move 3 cord each into the wood shed and porch in the fall. That is the part of 'wooding' that I dislikethe most, just drudgery hauling loads of splits to the dry storage. I usually start that project about August and only move few loads at time when the mood strikes. Just about done now, only one 12x6 rick still to go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and just in case somebody tries to steal it...


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> We have a lot of dead standing as well as dead leaning black locust. I will have to check for the mushrooms, good clue and I think I've noticed them, but didn't put that together with the wood being rotten inside, thanks .
> We have been watching all the ash die here, I know of only a few in a 50 mile radius that are living and healthy.
> Here's a load I got the other day, it's a cord plus, or 4 cord, depends on who you ask I guess LOL.
> View attachment 599829



Tree service dumped off 2 cords in June. Nice stuff, nothing less than 6" and all in long pieces. Was a nice add - on to the approx 70 cords in my stash.


----------



## JustJeff

Ok I give, woodchip is the king!!


----------



## JustJeff

While trying to find where I went wrong on my first chain grinding, I took a closer look at the chain duh! The one on the right is the one I sharpened and I finally noticed those humps between the teeth. As compared to the Stihl picco on the left. So I swapped wheels and put a worn 3/8 chain on and had a go. Put my freshly sharpened chain on the 365 and it worked pretty good. I think I can probably take some off the rakers and do even better.


----------



## JustJeff

I can do better but it's a start. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=gBPCWww_Bag


----------



## cornfused

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a nice scrounge cornfused.
> Any pictures of the truck in your avatar .


Thanks
The truck in my avatar belongs to my cousin in Idaho. We restored it in 1979 and I fell in love with it. Been trying to by it from him ever since. He doesn't seem interested in my offers!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Ok I give, woodchip is the king!!


Cowboy has more.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Cowboy has more.


He's the king of down under. Lol.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> While trying to find where I went wrong on my first chain grinding, I took a closer look at the chain duh! The one on the right is the one I sharpened and I finally noticed those humps between the teeth.


They work fine if you sharpen them right. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> He's the king of down under. Lol.


Oh. I didn't know we were in competition by continent.


----------



## Jeffkrib

It has to be said very friendly bunch here, never any arguments on how to wood scrounge!
What is it about ported saws that brings out the worst in people.


----------



## KiwiBro

small penis syndrome, me thinks 

If you want to see arguments, take a gander at the politics and religion section. No other section has spawned a greater number of posters placed on my ignore list for getting personal rather than effectively arguing their position.


----------



## dancan

Well , with all this talk of black locust and the talk of an early winter and the fear of Zogger's polar vortex I figured I'd better get at it so I headed to one of the scrounge piles to look for that locust y'all talk about ...







I searched through that pile , cutting as I went through it 











But alas not a stick to be found .
I did get excited for a brief moment after finding some peppermint ,,,, that peppermint pattie was right some tasty 
While I was cutting this load the fella that owned the lot that I cut this off of stopped by , he was telling me that he just got this winter's firewood delivered ....


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> They work fine if you sharpen them right.
> 
> Philbert


Well I for sure didn't! Lol. That chain was on the saw when I bought it and I never really ran it. I've found I can file sharpen pretty fair if I start with a good chain. So first thing I do when I get a saw is to put a new chain on.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm trying to get a pic of the growth on a Black Locust. It looks like half of a mushroom, but it's as hard as wood. If I find a small log or limb with the growth, that is hollow, I make bird boxes out of them. Sometimes I put the growth over the bird hole like a porch roof, and sometimes below the hole for a perch, Joe.

http://www.messiah.edu/Oakes/fungi_on_wood/poroid fungi/species pages/Phellinus robineae.htm


----------



## JustJeff

So after dinner, I took the file and guide to the rakers and shaved 5 seconds off that 20 second video. I won't bore you with the next vid but it felt a lot better and threw more chips and way less dust. I'm not trying to emulate a cookie cutting race saw here, haha. Just trying to improve my sharpening skills. With this little grinder and some knowledge, I shouldn't have to buy a chain for a couple years at the rate I cut.


----------



## rarefish383

I have no idea if the polypores have anything to do with any of the root rots. I just know that every tree I've seen with the polypores on it have been hollow, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

What's got me worried isn't the polypores, it's the small penis vs ported saw thing. Because I have one but not the other!


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> small penis syndrome, me thinks
> 
> If you want to see arguments, take a gander at the politics and religion section. No other section has spawned a greater number of posters placed on my ignore list for getting personal rather than effectively arguing their position.


Yeah I really don't understand why some take it to such extreme levels. 

The builder groupies are the worst.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Those boys need to spend some time in the scrounging firewood thread..... its like taking Valium.
On second though better keep them out of here.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> What's got me worried isn't the polypores, it's the small penis vs ported saw thing. Because I have one but not the other!


So, do you ever plan on getting one of your saws ported? Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> So, do you ever plan on getting one of your saws ported? Joe.


beat me to it


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 599900
> So after dinner, I took the file and guide to the rakers and shaved 5 seconds off that 20 second video. I won't bore you with the next vid but it felt a lot better and threw more chips and way less dust. I'm not trying to emulate a cookie cutting race saw here, haha. Just trying to improve my sharpening skills. With this little grinder and some knowledge, I shouldn't have to buy a chain for a couple years at the rate I cut.


Know any local woodturners? They sometimes like spalted timber.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> So, do you ever plan on getting one of your saws ported? Joe.


Ha probably not. Or an implant, lol. 
While I have to admit after watching YouTube vids of ported saws, it would be cool to own one, I couldn't justify it for my homeowner needs. I wouldn't know where to take it either. Here in Ontario, I'm not aware of anyone who does it. Heck my Stihl dealer looked at me like I had two heads when I asked if they had dual port mufflers for the 460.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Know any local woodturners? They sometimes like spalted timber.


Couple guys like Manitoba maple (box elder) which I have some of. Red streaks in it. That piece I was cutting was elm. Dead standing from Dutch elm disease. Some of the hard maple I have cut has green in it. Most of it winds up in the wood stove. Father in law turns some.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I want a lathe bad. Been looking for about a year. I turned a whole set of chess pieces in high school.


----------



## MustangMike

Hook ... Definition ... On a round filed chain, the file is too low in the tooth. In a square filed chain, the filed corner is below the corner of the tooth (nothing to do with the lean).

Why square is more efficient: The vertical cutter (which does the work) is straight, not a continuous varying angle like on round. Look at the side view.

In dirty wood, semi chisel is the best choice. However, properly sharpened square will stay sharp just as long as full chisel, and will noodle and mill a lot better.

There are many regional differences that do not always make sense. Square is popular on the West Coast, Round elsewhere. On the West Coast, .063 bars are common. In the East, they use them a lot on small bars, and the long bars are all .050, _*which makes no sense at all as .063 oils better.*_ It just "is what it is".

Round file chain is common on the East Coast because it is available, and most people can't learn to sharpen square, and very few grinders (mostly very expensive ones) will sharpen it.

I've converted all of my Full Chisel to square, but I do keep a few loops of semi around, along with a loop of carbide in case I need them. Since I mostly cut green wood, I don't need them much.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Why square is more efficient: The vertical cutter (which does the work) is straight, not a continuous varying angle like on round.



Cool that makes sense to me Mike


----------



## SeMoTony

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, the Oregon allows all sizes files and chains. Square filed chains are a different animal however. I've never tried to file one of those.


Square chisel can be sharped with a granberg file guide if a triangle hex is clamped in place. A rectangle six edged won't clamp on the one end, so will not function. Takes longer than free hand but puts all the teeth at the same angle.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Hook ... Definition ... On a round filed chain, the file is too low in the tooth. In a square filed chain, the filed corner is below the corner of the tooth (nothing to do with the lean).
> 
> Why square is more efficient: The vertical cutter (which does the work) is straight, not a continuous varying angle like on round. Look at the side view.
> 
> In dirty wood, semi chisel is the best choice. However, properly sharpened square will stay sharp just as long as full chisel, and will noodle and mill a lot better.
> 
> There are many regional differences that do not always make sense. Square is popular on the West Coast, Round elsewhere. On the West Coast, .063 bars are common. In the East, they use them a lot on small bars, and the long bars are all .050, _*which makes no sense at all as .063 oils better.*_ It just "is what it is".
> 
> Round file chain is common on the East Coast because it is available, and most people can't learn to sharpen square, and very few grinders (mostly very expensive ones) will sharpen it.
> 
> I've converted all of my Full Chisel to square, but I do keep a few loops of semi around, along with a loop of carbide in case I need them. Since I mostly cut green wood, I don't need them much.


I was under the impression that hook was not a bad thing, but that there should always be some hook(speaking in regards to round chain)
I disagree, for the same reason you pointed out that causes the round to be less efficient("the continuous varying angle), it has a larger support with the round grind/file in the corner as well it is curved and not straight across the whole tooth which gives it more support closer to the leading edge of the cutter.
Please read under "which cutter is best" below. I want to be clear I'm not trying to win an argument.
Here's what I read and have been told;

Square Tooth Square Ground - This chain cuts 20-25% better than round chain. A square ground chisel cutter tooth is the most efficient of the three. It offers the best cutting performance of all the cutter teeth when it is sharp. This chain can be sharpened with a special file, but most pro users sharpen it with a special square grinder. It is not a chain that is easy to maintain for an average user. Its stay-sharp-ability is also the least of the three styles of cutter teeth.
Taken from here:
http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_teeth_types.htm

I wish that all chain was .050, .058, or .063 as it's a pain when it comes to different saws/bars.

I think the sharpening argument falls apart in regards to grinders as the equipment isn't real much money for a shop to invest in in comparison to how much many spend on grinders. 
I also know you hand file, but many of the pro fallers don't waste time touching up chains with a file, they throw them on a grinder back at camp to touch them up.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Tree service dumped off 2 cords in June. Nice stuff, nothing less than 6" and all in long pieces. Was a nice add - on to the approx 70 cords in my stash.


Your a lucky guy .


----------



## chipper1

cornfused said:


> Thanks
> The truck in my avatar belongs to my cousin in Idaho. We restored it in 1979 and I fell in love with it. Been trying to by it from him ever since. He doesn't seem interested in my offers!!!


For sure.
It is a neat truck for sure.
I saw a unimog on Saturday cruising to the inlaws, that would be fun too.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I'm trying to get a pic of the growth on a Black Locust. It looks like half of a mushroom, but it's as hard as wood. If I find a small log or limb with the growth, that is hollow, I make bird boxes out of them. Sometimes I put the growth over the bird hole like a porch roof, and sometimes below the hole for a perch, Joe.
> 
> http://www.messiah.edu/Oakes/fungi_on_wood/poroid fungi/species pages/Phellinus robineae.htm


Thanks Joe.
I think it's really cool if it does happen to show a direct correlation between a hollowed out tree vs a solid one, as that can help a lot in making falling decisions.
That's a nice idea, I like that a lot.
Ever notice the Pileated Woodpeckers leave them alone, wonder if it's cause they are real hard, they like the cherry trees here.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> What's got me worried isn't the polypores, it's the small penis vs ported saw thing. Because I have one but not the other!


----------



## MustangMike

Square vs round ... In the West they generally use steeper angles for the soft wood, it is faster, but it does not hold up as long. I have found the standard factory angles to hold up just fine, in hardwood, and have heard others say the same.

For whatever reason, in the West it is common to exchange chains during the day, in the East it is more common for the user to touch up his chain (on the saw). So if the user can not touch up square file, they don't want it.

When I was auditing we used to make jokes about the response we would always get when we asked someone why they did something a certain way ... "Because we have always done it that way" was almost always the response. Habits are tough to break.


----------



## MustangMike

Negative hook will kill performance, a little bit of hook is OK, but excessive hook will reduce chain life. For square, getting your corner in the corner is by far the best, and a slight forward angle on the vertical cutter will feed the chain nicely.

I guess if you are cutting more than 20% faster you can live with the chain not remaining as sharp time wise.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Square vs round ... In the West they generally use steeper angles for the soft wood, it is faster, but it does not hold up as long. I have found the standard factory angles to hold up just fine, in hardwood, and have heard others say the same.
> 
> For whatever reason, in the West it is common to exchange chains during the day, in the East it is more common for the user to touch up his chain (on the saw). So if the user can not touch up square file, they don't want it.
> 
> When I was auditing we used to make jokes about the response we would always get when we asked someone why they did something a certain way ... "Because we have always done it that way" was almost always the response. Habits are tough to break.


The angle change helps, but I've still heard the same. The guys I'm referring to having talked with have way more experience than you an I combined as they do it for a living. They also use square for racing and have the ability to grind their own chains as well as file. Sounds like we need redbull to speak up on it and see what his findings are .
I've seen the same in regards to the chain changing .
Very true on good habits becoming bad lol.
It's funny how we get into doing something because it's a good practice at one point, but then times change and we don't. I try to continually learn as I don't want to be a guy so stuck in his ways that I'm unteachable to my own demise .


MustangMike said:


> Negative hook will kill performance, a little bit of hook is OK, but excessive hook will reduce chain life. For square, getting your corner in the corner is by far the best, and a slight forward angle on the vertical cutter will feed the chain nicely.
> 
> I guess if you are cutting more than 20% faster you can live with the chain not remaining as sharp time wise.


Agreed on all that .
That's part of the problem with Jeff's chain he had pictures of before, no hook, not sure what it had been filed with before he got it, but it looked like a flat file .
The video was showing some good progression though Jeff .


----------



## svk

I have been slowly converting my round ground chisel to machine ground square as I dull them. I have a guy who has done a great job so far for me and is reasonable. I would be happy to provide his contact info to anyone via PM. 

I also have a couple of hand filed square chains and they cut like mad but I keep them for special occasions.


----------



## muddstopper

Nobody around me stocks any double bevel files. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and pay the shipping for one. Still trying to figure out the whole angle thing. Tilt the file up, tilt it back and tilt it over. I think if I planned on doing a bunch of sq filing, I would modify a grandburg to accept the double bevel file. Shoot, I threw a oregon, grandburg clone, away a few months ago, would have been a good base to try and make a sq filing guide. 
Just wondering, has anybody ever tried to sq file a rounded chain, I am sure someone has, but it must not work well or we would have heard about it by now.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Nobody around me stocks any double bevel files. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and pay the shipping for one. Still trying to figure out the whole angle thing. Tilt the file up, tilt it back and tilt it over. I think if I planned on doing a bunch of sq filing, I would modify a grandburg to accept the double bevel file. Shoot, I threw a oregon, grandburg clone, away a few months ago, would have been a good base to try and make a sq filing guide.
> Just wondering, has anybody ever tried to sq file a rounded chain, I am sure someone has, but it must not work well or we would have heard about it by now.


Just look at the post before yours lol.
Many guys prefer some of the Oregon chains for converting and from what I've seen stihl square out of the box isn't super impressive and that's also what many guys say. 
There is a guy right down your way who can hook you up with converted chains, will convert yours, or will sell you new square chain made to order. If it were me I would order a couple chains and a file to save a little on shipping the file, that would go towards the cost of the chains.
Great way to try it, and support the local economy. As Steve said shoot me a PM and I'll get you his contact info.


----------



## svk

I have both Stihl and Oregon chisel converted. Just like their round ground counterparts, the Stihl will last much longer. I cannot say if the Oregon is faster in machine ground form but the guys who compete normally run Oregon as it can be filed a bit sharper due to being a little softer.


----------



## farmer steve

since were talking sharpening chains. this is the grinder my shop uses. $5.50 per chain. i rarely take chains into them but i see guys carrying in handfuls of chains. probably takes about 5 minutes per chain. it's all automatic after they punch in the angles.


----------



## Ambull01

I have to see if my local hardware store will give me their barely used chains for free again. Just got the Makita running, it was sitting on the floor of my leaky tool shed for a year! The bar sprocket teeth was rusted and stuck. Had to spray some liquid wrench and hammer them forward to get them moving.


----------



## svk

Hey welcome back!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Hey welcome back!


Thank you sir! I was stuck in TX for over a month! I'm so glad to finally be home again.


----------



## coryj

More progress on the Craigslist scrounge. Cleaned up all of the Walnut and working on the ash. I could get used to the way ash splits. 


I didn't get a picture of the truck bed but it's full. The trailer needs new tires so I have been loading it light.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Square vs round ... In the West they generally use steeper angles for the soft wood, it is faster, but it does not hold up as long. I have found the standard factory angles to hold up just fine, in hardwood, and have heard others say the same.
> 
> For whatever reason, in the West it is common to exchange chains during the day, in the East it is more common for the user to touch up his chain (on the saw). So if the user can not touch up square file, they don't want it.
> 
> When I was auditing we used to make jokes about the response we would always get when we asked someone why they did something a certain way ... "Because we have always done it that way" was almost always the response. Habits are tough to break.



Yep. I have always wondered why people "touch up" a chain in the field when changing a chain out takes less time. True that the stock on hte "to be filed" nail at the shop tends to get rather big.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I have always wondered why people "touch up" a chain in the field when changing a chain out takes less time. True that the stock on hte "to be filed" nail at the shop tends to get rather big.


Most guys I know do the touch up during their coffee/water/lunch break. But I am not a logger either.

I personally swap chains/bars and chains/saws when I dull a chain.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Thank you sir! I was stuck in TX for over a month! I'm so glad to finally be home again.


Hurricane relief or just on assignment?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Hurricane relief or just on assignment?


Nah, I got out of TX on the 14th. I've been working on my car a lot like replacing the rotors, new spark plugs and wires, etc. It was also sitting for a year so decided to do a ton of maintenance.
I need to get out into the woods soon and do some cutting. I missed running a saw.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Looking forward to working with my wife 
I told her if she could start it she could run it


I think the smile tells all.
Who knows what she will cut down while I am at work
This is going to be fun


----------



## H-Ranch

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I have always wondered why people "touch up" a chain in the field when changing a chain out takes less time. True that the stock on hte "to be filed" nail at the shop tends to get rather big.





svk said:


> Most guys I know do the touch up during their coffee/water/lunch break. But I am not a logger either. I personally swap chains/bars and chains/saws when I dull a chain.


To me, the point of touching up a chain is to keep it from becoming so dull you have to lean on it. Best practice for me is to run a file over the chain every 2nd tank of fuel - doesn't always work out that way so I guess I'm still practicing.  Clean cutting, off the ground, perfect conditions maybe can go longer. But, if a chain gets rocked then it is time to swap a new chain.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> since were talking sharpening chains. this is the grinder my shop uses. $5.50 per chain. i rarely take chains into them but i see guys carrying in handfuls of chains. probably takes about 5 minutes per chain. it's all automatic after they punch in the angles.
> View attachment 600017


That's pretty neat!


----------



## KiwiBro

coryj said:


> More progress on the Craigslist scrounge. Cleaned up all of the Walnut and working on the ash. I could get used to the way ash splits. View attachment 600025
> View attachment 600026
> 
> I didn't get a picture of the truck bed but it's full. The trailer needs new tires so I have been loading it light.


You probably need more wood like a hole in the head, but if there is traffic rolling by, how about a temporary sign like what the real estate agents use, with your details where neighbours can see it? Might pick up more scrounges or tree work. That is, if you haven't too much of it already. I'm sure we all get people stopping and talking about their 'highly valuable' walnut tree they want dropped or which fell and needs cleaning up, etc, but there might be more who don't stop.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Having CAD I just grab another saw if I rock it.
I use a PFERD double beveled at the shop every saw has a sharp chain plus 1 on the trailer but I like to run fuel through all my saws so 1 tank... run it out get another


----------



## Cowboy254

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Looking forward to working with my wife
> I told her if she could start it she could run itView attachment 600039
> 
> 
> I think the smile tells all.
> Who knows what she will cut down while I am at work
> This is going to be fun



There's nothing hotter than a lady holding a big saw. Careful though, if she does manage to start it you might have to change your name to "Just a Guy that does dishes while my wife cuts wood" . 

Just sayin'.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now thats funny


----------



## dancan

Hey Reid , Welcome back !


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I have always wondered why people "touch up" a chain in the field when changing a chain out takes less time. True that the stock on hte "to be filed" nail at the shop tends to get rather big.



Since I run the 241 most of the time with a 14" bar ,,, A touch up goes pretty fast lol


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Having CAD I just grab another saw if I rock it.
> I use a PFERD double beveled at the shop every saw has a sharp chain plus 1 on the trailer but I like to run fuel through all my saws so 1 tank... run it out get another



Sounds like what I do. Plus, since I file all my chains on the saw, what would be the point of removing the chain and putting on another just to have to put the chain back on the saw to sharpen it???

Right now I got one 50 cc saw (working on getting another), 2 60 cc saws, 2 70 cc saws, 4 77 cc saws, and 3 90 cc saws. I also have a 50 cc saw and a 77 cc saw apart. So, why would I change chains???

Yes I have converted several round file (RS) chains to square file. You can not convert semi chisel chain (only full chisel).

The angles are kind of easy for square, 45 degrees back, 45 degrees down, and tilt the file 45 degrees (the flat edge resting on the strap on the other side will kinda give you that any way). Then, just make sure you keep the corner of the file in the corner of the tooth, and your stoke is straight. You have to be able to do it righty and lefty, which is what screws a lot of people up. Also with square, you go outside in, not inside out (like when sharpening a knife).


----------



## MustangMike

So Steve (SVK), as I remember you kinda liked my 044 with square file in hardwood (Sugar Maple if memory serves me right).

I believe it held an edge pretty well for ya???


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Most guys I know do the touch up during their coffee/water/lunch break. But I am not a logger either.
> 
> I personally swap chains/bars and chains/saws when I dull a chain.


I swap saws also lol.
I prefer to sharpen them in the vise at home and hit the rakers at the same time.
Sometimes I sharpen when I'm out because I didn't get to sharpening at home. I find I can sharpen a chain pretty quick rather than pulling it and then having to adjust it/readjust it and take time to flip the bar as well as clean the groove and the oil hole as well, but I do both on occasion, but I still like sharpening them in the vise best.


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Looking forward to working with my wife
> I told her if she could start it she could run itView attachment 600039
> 
> 
> I think the smile tells all.
> Who knows what she will cut down while I am at work
> This is going to be fun


That's great, what until she says this thing is heavy in comparison to a 562xp and the 562 I'd be able to do so much more work with.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like what I do. Plus, since I file all my chains on the saw, what would be the point of removing the chain and putting on another just to have to put the chain back on the saw to sharpen it???
> 
> Right now I got one 50 cc saw (working on getting another), 2 60 cc saws, 2 70 cc saws, 4 77 cc saws, and 3 90 cc saws. I also have a 50 cc saw and a 77 cc saw apart. So, why would I change chains???
> 
> Yes I have converted several round file (RS) chains to square file. You can not convert semi chisel chain (only full chisel).
> 
> The angles are kind of easy for square, 45 degrees back, 45 degrees down, and tilt the file 45 degrees (the flat edge resting on the strap on the other side will kinda give you that any way). Then, just make sure you keep the corner of the file in the corner of the tooth, and your stoke is straight. You have to be able to do it righty and lefty, which is what screws a lot of people up. Also with square, you go outside in, not inside out (like when sharpening a knife).


That's the kinda plan I like. I try to bring two of the saws I plan on using the most and 1 larger and one smaller. If all are sharp and full when I start I can cut a lot of wood before they are even empty much less need sharpening even in dirty wood.

How many tanks are you getting before touching up the square cutting harder hardwood.


----------



## JustJeff

I think I'm getting there! So initially I used the grinder and got all my angles right. Then filed the rakers, I was conservative on that so I did it twice. In the process of watching videos and reading, I picked up a couple tips on my file techniques. Tonight I went and tried it out and I'm pretty pleased. I doubt I'll use the grinder unless I hit some buried steel (I get a lot of fence line trees) or fixing up a "trenching tool" for a friend. I'm looking forward to picking up a new file and improving more.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Just look at the post before yours lol.
> Many guys prefer some of the Oregon chains for converting and from what I've seen stihl square out of the box isn't super impressive and that's also what many guys say.
> There is a guy right down your way who can hook you up with converted chains, will convert yours, or will sell you new square chain made to order. If it were me I would order a couple chains and a file to save a little on shipping the file, that would go towards the cost of the chains.
> Great way to try it, and support the local economy. As Steve said shoot me a PM and I'll get you his contact info.


I miss represented my question about the rounded chain, I was referring to the semichisel with the rounded cutter, not a round filed full chisel. Mustangmike answered my question a few post later.


----------



## KiwiBro

Oh no, another thing to feel inadequate about. Now I have chip envy. I solemnly do swear that whenever the opportunity next arises I'll cut wet pine and the more typical for me dry gum logs with the same chain and document the chips with side by side pics.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got a problem I never thought I would have....I have a Stihl 192T, poulan 3314, Craftsman 5020, Husky t540xp, 445 and 395xp. Now every time I think about going out and cutting wood I want to bring the cheap saws to save the wear and tear on the expensive saws. So now I finally got good saws that I dont wanna use!!


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I got a problem I never thought I would have....I have a Stihl 192T, poulan 3314, Craftsman 5020, Husky t540xp, 445 and 395xp. Now every time I think about going out and cutting wood I want to bring the cheap saws to save the wear and tear on the expensive saws. So now I finally got good saws that I dont wanna use!!


 I see a lot of folks listing long lists of saws they own. Cant run them all, all of the time. I have 3 husky 55s and a 365. I like the 55 for most everything I cut, but somehow that 365 always get thrown in the truck. Have to have a "just in case saw".


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I got a problem I never thought I would have....I have a Stihl 192T, poulan 3314, Craftsman 5020, Husky t540xp, 445 and 395xp. Now every time I think about going out and cutting wood I want to bring the cheap saws to save the wear and tear on the expensive saws. So now I finally got good saws that I dont wanna use!!


That's not a problem, yet .
When you have saws for pine, hardwood and then the shelf queens your starting to have a problem.
What you speak of is merely symptoms, your not full blown yet .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> How many tanks are you getting before touching up the square cutting harder hardwood.



I usually like to sharpen every two tanks, but they will go longer (usually), I just like "peak" performance. I did 4 tanks with the 660 milling Red Oak, but that was with a 36" full comp chain that I converted from RS to RSL (square). But milling a big Oak is tough on a chain, so I was pleased how it did, and it was still going well, no signs that it needed sharpening.

It usually depends on the wood you are cutting. Green stuff is not hard on chains, dry stuff is, and grit in the bark will dull any chain.


----------



## svk

I've got a long list of saws that will maybe get a little shorter. 

I enjoy spending the end of the afternoon puttering with the project saws on a test log. But when wood needs to be cut I'll grab the 550 and 562 and maybe a small saw with some cheap LP chain if I need to buck logs that have been dragged.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's not a problem, yet .
> When you have saws for pine, hardwood and then the shelf queens your starting to have a problem.
> What you speak of is merely symptoms, your not full blown yet .


Well over here in "hardwood world" I dont cut pine. Softest thing I have ever cut is silver maple, and most of that was already cut. Roadside scrounge.


----------



## coryj

KiwiBro said:


> You probably need more wood like a hole in the head, but if there is traffic rolling by, how about a temporary sign like what the real estate agents use, with your details where neighbours can see it? Might pick up more scrounges or tree work. That is, if you haven't too much of it already. I'm sure we all get people stopping and talking about their 'highly valuable' walnut tree they want dropped or which fell and needs cleaning up, etc, but there might be more who don't stop.



I have wood for the next three seasons, but I keep cutting. I have business cards I give to people I cut for and they tell others. I still scrounge on CL and wherever else I can.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Well over here in "hardwood world" I dont cut pine. Softest thing I have ever cut is silver maple, and most of that was already cut. Roadside scrounge.



I think Silver Maple may cut faster than pine, no sticky sap to slow things down. Both are very soft and will make your saw look like Superman!


----------



## cantoo

1st, 2nd and about 7th cut on the new mill. You can guess which one was the 1st cut. This thing works excellent. Shoulda got stitches or stapes but didn't want wifey to make a big deal out of it. Started raining as I did the last cut so the wound got washed as I cleaned up.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> 1st, 2nd and about 7th cut on the new mill. You can guess which one was the 1st cut. This thing works excellent. Shoulda got stitches or stapes but didn't want wifey to make a big deal out of it. Started raining as I did the last cut so the wound got washed as I cleaned up.
> View attachment 600107
> View attachment 600108
> View attachment 600108
> View attachment 600109


Crap man, glad your ok.
The wood looks real nice.
That acid rain coming from Detroit should clean it right out .
Hope your feeling better soon, now that you've got cants well have to have a scroungers gtg .
Hey Steve, bring the red husky .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I solemnly do swear that whenever the opportunity next arises I'll cut wet pine and the more typical for me dry gum logs with the same chain and document the chips with side by side pics.


There's a reason they call it hero wood.


MustangMike said:


> I think Silver Maple may cut faster than pine, no sticky sap to slow things down. Both are very soft and will make your saw look like Superman!


It sure does cut nice, and splits great too.


woodchip rookie said:


> Well over here in "hardwood world" I dont cut pine. Softest thing I have ever cut is silver maple, and most of that was already cut. Roadside scrounge.


I may be cutting 4 fair sized ones this week, scroungers can't be picky, and I can't complain about the .
Just as Dan, my go to saw is the 241, and then the 360 pro, great softwood saws(my dirty saws), huskys for the hardwoods lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont have anything against softwood. I love silver maple. The stuff is everywhere(along with ash), it cuts easy, splits easy, dries fast, light to carry, isn't sappy and easy to light on fire. The only downside I see to silver maple is it doesn't burn long, but this year since I got a new(to me) NC30 I could realistically burn nothing but softwood during the day when I'm up and only use hardwood at night. The only issue with that is, 95% of the stuff I have is hardwood.


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> Nobody around me stocks any double bevel files. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and pay the shipping for one. Still trying to figure out the whole angle thing. Tilt the file up, tilt it back and tilt it over. I think if I planned on doing a bunch of sq filing, I would modify a grandburg to accept the double bevel file. Shoot, I threw a oregon, grandburg clone, away a few months ago, would have been a good base to try and ma
> ke a sq filing guide.
> Just wondering, has anybody ever tried to sq file a rounded chain, I am sure someone has, but it must not work well or we would have heard about it by now.



50* 82% humidity unseasonably cool for MO. In regard to using a granberg file guide for square chisel. Just use the 6 side triangle file since the 6 sided rectangle can't be clamped. It is what I've used to bring consistency back to a loop of square chisel, which forester makes for my ms 170. My medium saws all have 3/8 .063 chisel square file cause I like it, even hand filed. My hand filing puts inconcistancies cutter to cutter over time so the granberg once inna while smooths the cutting some.
Play safe out there


----------



## nighthunter

got all this for free by being in the right place at the right time by helping a lad on the side of the road except for the saw which was mine already


----------



## muddstopper

6 sided triangle file??? Never seen one. I'll have do a little searching.


----------



## rarefish383

nighthunter, I like that old David Brown. Looks like a nice operation you have there, Joe.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> 6 sided triangle file??? Never seen one. I'll have do a little searching.


Yes the "square" file is actually hexagonal.


----------



## svk

Basswood, cedar, and white pine really cut easy. Aspen too. 

The gummiest wood I ever cut was red oak that was cut in the spring. Put a dried layer of sap on my bar and chain that baked on by the friction heat.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch & White Pine (near the base) are the sappiest I've seen.


----------



## H-Ranch

muddstopper said:


> 6 sided triangle file??? Never seen one. I'll have do a little searching.


I'm with you there - had to do some searching myself. I think this is what really got me confused:


SeMoTony said:


> Square chisel can be sharped with a granberg file guide if a triangle hex is clamped in place. A rectangle six edged won't clamp on the one end, so will not function.


I thought I would have to go back to kindergarten to relearn my shapes because a triangle, hex, and rectangle are all mentioned - none of which are square! LOL


----------



## MustangMike

This is what he is talking about.

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...el-Files/Pferd-3-Corner-Chisel-Files-Each.axd

OK if you want to use it in a guide, but if you are free handing, get the rectangular file, just trust me on that!

I exclusively use the rectangular files.


----------



## nighthunter

rarefish383 said:


> nighthunter, I like that old David Brown. Looks like a nice operation you have there, Joe.



It's does the job perfect it makes life easier having it


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> This is what he is talking about.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...el-Files/Pferd-3-Corner-Chisel-Files-Each.axd
> 
> OK if you want to use it in a guide, but if you are free handing, get the rectangular file, just trust me on that!
> 
> I exclusively use the rectangular files.


plus 1 on rectangular but if someone is looking it up it's called a double beveled chisel file made by PFERD


----------



## farmer steve

i have been looking for a DHT splitter for a while. none of out local Lowes have had any in stock and said they were not able to order any. went to TSC to kill some time while my wife had eye surgery and found this on clearance. not really what i wanted but the price was right. i think i can get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> i have been looking for a DHT splitter for a while. none of out local Lowes have had any in stock and said they were not able to order any. went to TSC to kill some time while my wife had eye surgery and found this on clearance. not really what i wanted but the price was right. i think i can get my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 600174
> View attachment 600175


Now you need to bring that to my house and we could compare it with mine 
get James and some others to run them 
I will BBQ some chicken and get this pile split in no time



this was taken back in may it's bigger now 
I think it's time


----------



## MustangMike

That is a great deal on a splitter, and a new one at that! I paid full price for mine ($999), and it is the 22 Ton (was replaced by the 25). I have split over 20 cord for 3 years in a row with it, and the only maint has been to tighten some bolts that vibrated loose.

You will really like that splitter. It will cut or split anything that is wood that you put between those jaws.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i have been looking for a DHT splitter for a while. none of out local Lowes have had any in stock and said they were not able to order any. went to TSC to kill some time while my wife had eye surgery and found this on clearance. not really what i wanted but the price was right. i think i can get my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 600174
> View attachment 600175


That's crazy cheap, buy a couple and put them on CL for 900 lol. I bought one a few yrs ago for 700 that was never used and flipped it for 800, paid for all my gas for the trip and then I made the real money on the honda trx90 I bought.


MustangMike said:


> That is a great deal on a splitter, and a new one at that! I paid full price for mine ($999), and it is the 22 Ton (was replaced by the 25). I have split over 20 cord for 3 years in a row with it, and the only maint has been to tighten some bolts that vibrated loose.
> 
> You will really like that splitter. It will cut or split anything that is wood that you put between those jaws.


Exactly, they are great splitters. If you have any idea on how to split a piece of wood they will do a great job. 
I would prefer the 22 ton myself if the 25 has a larger cylinder as all the ones with larger cylinders(but the same engine) have a slower cycle time.
The "kohler" engine on those is a Honda clone motor. They work well from what b I've seen and if they ever go bad a Honda will bolt right up. 
I had a speeco(they make the huskee and county line) that was the same setup before they discontinued the huskee line.


----------



## Ambull01

How do you guys wash your saws? Haven't ran mine in over a year and there's some serious gunk built up in it. Guess I should probably change the spark plugs too. Also have to get the Echo running soon


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> The "kohler" engine on those is a Honda clone motor. They work well from what b I've seen and if they ever go bad a Honda will bolt right up.
> I had a speeco(they make the huskee and county line) that was the same setup before they discontinued the huskee line.



It is the same stuff, my County Line has a big H welded in the end of it (formerly Huskee). My engine runs flawlessly, just cover it if it rains (the exhaust will catch water and let it go toward the engine). I generally just put a board of piece of wood over it when not in use, and in winter put it in vertical mode and cover it with a HD plastic garbage bag.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> How do you guys wash your saws? Haven't ran mine in over a year and there's some serious gunk built up in it. Guess I should probably change the spark plugs too. Also have to get the Echo running soon


My saws seem to stay clean but the ones I acquire are often dirty. 

The real goopy ones get sprayed with Gunk brand engine scrubber then hosed off. Then restarted and ran to make sure all moisture is evaporated. Otherwise Dawn dish soap and hot water will bust the crud too. Then either dry with a rag or spray with WD-40.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i have been looking for a DHT splitter for a while. none of out local Lowes have had any in stock and said they were not able to order any. went to TSC to kill some time while my wife had eye surgery and found this on clearance. not really what i wanted but the price was right. i think i can get my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 600174
> View attachment 600175


Great price!


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 600138
> View attachment 600139
> View attachment 600140
> View attachment 600141
> View attachment 600142
> got all this for free by being in the right place at the right time by helping a lad on the side of the road except for the saw which was mine already



Now that's nice work . How much of what sort of wood did you end up with?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> My saws seem to stay clean but the ones I acquire are often dirty.
> 
> The real goopy ones get sprayed with Gunk brand engine scrubber then hosed off. Then restarted and ran to make sure all moisture is evaporated. Otherwise Dawn dish soap and hot water will bust the crud too. Then either dry with a rag or spray with WD-40.


You hose them down!? Thought that would mess it up. I guess as long as you plug the cylinder portion?


----------



## JustJeff

I have splitter envy now!


----------



## JustJeff

Splitter here in Canada costs your first born and a left nut! I have one cobbled together by someone's grampa that I run off the loader valve on my tractor. It's not ideal but beats swinging an axe....sometimes.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just take the plug out check for damage, clean with a bit of Emery cloth, gap and put back.

Clean the air filter with a brush or airline if you have one, brush the crud off, if the chains are really manky then givethem a bath in white spirit in a jar, dry off then a good dose of oil.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It is the same stuff, my County Line has a big H welded in the end of it (formerly Huskee). My engine runs flawlessly, just cover it if it rains (the exhaust will catch water and let it go toward the engine). I generally just put a board of piece of wood over it when not in use, and in winter put it in vertical mode and cover it with a HD plastic garbage bag.


Yes sir.
I've owned as many splitters as I have saws, maybe more lol.
I called all the TSC in MI and no-one has one for that price. I would have bought as many as I could get on the 20' trailer without damaging them/buying more straps. The best price I found was 799, and that won't last, some stores had them at 999 still LOL.
Last yr they were at 850 when they went on sale for Black Friday.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> How do you guys wash your saws? Haven't ran mine in over a year and there's some serious gunk built up in it. Guess I should probably change the spark plugs too. Also have to get the Echo running soon


First start with pictures .
If it's real bad I will try to get as much off without getting any on me, I don't like to get dirty, really . Then I will spray it down with purple power cleaner concentrate mixed 50/50 with water and let it soak, but continuing to spray it down so it absorbs in as much as possible. then I blow it off with compressed air with a nozzle that keeps my hands away as much as possible. If it's still dirty I repeat the process until it's clean, then I spray the whole thing down with wd40 and blow it all off again. I don't leave any large amounts of wd40 on it, but the wd40 get's all the water out of the small spots(water displacement/WD). I also spray all saws that I will be using in sappy wood with wd40 and then every time I refill I spray them again with more wd40.
Have fun and remember it's like moping a floor, your basically spreading the dirt around and hopefully you can get it to blow off the sides(wiping with a terry cloth towel helps).
Take more pictures  and post them here or it didn't happen .


----------



## dancan

Dirt cheap splitters , next thing you know there'll be pics of it splitting oak and locust ,,,, Pfffffft


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That is a great deal on a splitter, and a new one at that! I paid full price for mine ($999), and it is the 22 Ton (was replaced by the 25). I have split over 20 cord for 3 years in a row with it, and the only maint has been to tighten some bolts that vibrated loose.
> 
> You will really like that splitter. It will cut or split anything that is wood that you put between those jaws.


i'll go over it when i bring it home Friday since it was assembled by a TSC employee. didn't have my 2" ball with me and plus it was raining and didn't want to get it wet.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Dirt cheap splitters , next thing you know there'll be pics of it splitting oak and locust ,,,, Pfffffft


nah!! just some hickory maybe. IF i get any spruce i'll just use the Wal-Mart hatchet.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i have been looking for a DHT splitter for a while. none of out local Lowes have had any in stock and said they were not able to order any. went to TSC to kill some time while my wife had eye surgery and found this on clearance. not really what i wanted but the price was right. i think i can get my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 600174
> View attachment 600175


Great price!


Ambull01 said:


> You hose them down!? Thought that would mess it up. I guess as long as you plug the cylinder portion?


Yes, obviously keeping water out of air cleaner and muffler outlets.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> How do you guys wash your saws? Haven't ran mine in over a year and there's some serious gunk built up in it. Guess I should probably change the spark plugs too. Also have to get the Echo running soon


first,good to see ya back. i like this stuff 'cause it's cheap at dollar store. second it works pretty good. i dilute it a little with water. i use it full strength on tough grease and hose off. the wife uses it in the carpet scrubber and likes it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Frozen wood? Washed saws? I need a lie down.


----------



## dancan

I've been lax , haven't cleaned the 241 since I've bought it except for a bit of gas spillage. 
Polly somewhere between 20 to 25 gallons through the saw.
When I do hose my saws down I'll use spray9 , any of the purple cleaners or even oven cleaner on the real tough stuff .


And just so yall know some of the real knotty spruce puts up a real fight compared to most hardwood,,, Jus sayin lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm suprised nobody uses diesel to clean saws. That stuff cleans everything I have ever used it on and it's $2.40 a gallon.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Frozen wood? Washed saws? I need a lie down.


You haven't split wood till you've split frozen wood.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> Yes sir.
> I've owned as many splitters as I have saws, maybe more lol.
> I called all the TSC in MI and no-one has one for that price. I would have bought as many as I could get on the 20' trailer without damaging them/buying more straps. The best price I found was 799, and that won't last, some stores had them at 999 still LOL.
> Last yr they were at 850 when they went on sale for Black Friday.


I found some free skids/pallets so went by the local TSC. 35 ton splitter $1399 is all they had but I came back with my mini van to use this free wi-fi after grabbing 9 of these
7 or 8 left for Thursday. So here I am on line listening to a baseball game eating a lite dinner. Multi-tasking ?
Rest ez folks


----------



## chipper1

SeMoTony said:


> I found some free skids/pallets so went by the local TSC. 35 ton splitter $1399 is all they had but I came back with my mini van to use this free wi-fi after grabbing 9 of theseView attachment 600311
> 7 or 8 left for Thursday. So here I am on line listening to a baseball game eating a lite dinner. Multi-tasking ?
> Rest ez folks


Sounds like a good evening Tony .
I'm down to 2 pallets at my place, and with 4 big spruce or something sappy and green I'm going to use those up. I like to get a good fire going, then I'll throw a pallet on, then pile the pine/spruce on wait until it catches good and burns down, then I can just keep throwing more on at a nice pace. I'm going to have a few trailers worth to unless I can drop it all at a buddies house. That would be perfect, as he's 5 mins from the job and my place is 25 . 
Who's playing/winning .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i'll go over it when i bring it home Friday since it was assembled by a TSC employee. didn't have my 2" ball with me and plus it was raining and didn't want to get it wet.


I don't tow those units down the rd Steve.
The way they are designed is not meant to handle it, and they will crack at the welds on the gussets at the hydraulic tank for the engine. I've had a few of them like that, but I've gotten better deals because of it .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes, obviously keeping water out of air cleaner and muffler outlets.


Guess I should have said that too.
I like to clean around the carb area with the air filter on as much as possible and then remove it after getting most the crud. I then turn the choke on and will put a small piece of cloth in the carb to keep out debris. 
I also try not to hit the seals and gaskets with direct blasts of air from my air hose as I keep it on 150psi for cleaning saws and the like. 
Side note.
When packaging them for shipping I dump the bar oil out first, then run it dry of oil, then I will do the same with the fuel and then run it dry of fuel. After that I blow out the gas tank and sometimes I even let it dry out over night with the gas cap off.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a good evening Tony .
> I'm down to 2 pallets at my place, and with 4 big spruce or something sappy and green I'm going to use those up. I like to get a good fire going, then I'll throw a pallet on, then pile the pine/spruce on wait until it catches good and burns down, then I can just keep throwing more on at a nice pace. I'm going to have a few trailers worth to unless I can drop it all at a buddies house. That would be perfect, as he's 5 mins from the job and my place is 25 .
> Who's playing/winning .


St. louis 2 san diego 1 8th inning I think Rookie start pitchers both teams rookie relief for cards.
I'm thinking stack splits on pallets to assist drying by keeping off ground. Each to his own


----------



## chipper1

SeMoTony said:


> St. louis 2 san diego 1 8th inning I think Rookie start pitchers both teams rookie relief for cards.
> I'm thinking stack splits on pallets to assist drying by keeping off ground. Each to his own


Slow game, but to me baseball usually is.
I have done that in the past, and will do it again when I get the sides on my woodshed, works well. For now I grab off the pile and if it has any moisture I throw it back on the pile, or dry it beside or on top of the wood stove.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> Slow game, but to me baseball usually is.
> I have done that in the past, and will do it again when I get the sides on my woodshed, works well. For now I grab off the pile and if it has any moisture I throw it back on the pile, or dry it beside or on top of the wood stove.


Final score is Cards 3 Padres 1 Go cards, trying to get to the playoffs for the World series. Big deal with Cards fans in a lot of surrounding states.
I am in my driveway a few yards from the entrance to the sleep I need.
G'nite


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Try using plastic wedges for felling and bucking, and steel for splitting(unless you were trying to cut one out of a chunk that wouldn't split).
> 
> I would guess the cost of a grinder would take a while to pay off vs using chains you could file based on how much you cut.
> The good thing is you already have those chains and someone who can grind them for you. I would keep looking for a low priced one now as your not in a hurry.
> I picked up a really good grinder on sale at TSC last Fall. It was regular around $300 on for $129.
> 
> I think the margin of error in wood that hard is going to be a lot less than most woods we cut stateside.


----------



## rarefish383

Every time Advanced Auto has a buy one get one free sale on brake cleaner I buy a case. When ever I pull the air filter I spray down the carb box and the engine fins, then blow off with air hose. When I replace chains and flip the bar I spray down the groove in the bar, and the rest of the saw, blow dry. If I get pine tar or grease on the plastic, spray and wipe with old t-shirts. Always wipe the plastic with old t-shirts. Most of my saws are old pro grade Homelites, so no plastic. The brake clean doesn't hurt the paint on them. One time I picked up an old 107 CC Pioneer and hit it with brake cleaner and it did start to wash the decals off, so be careful if you like to sleep with your pretty saws, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

SeMoTony said:


> I found some free skids/pallets so went by the local TSC. 35 ton splitter $1399 is all they had but I came back with my mini van to use this free wi-fi after grabbing 9 of theseView attachment 600311
> 7 or 8 left for Thursday. So here I am on line listening to a baseball game eating a lite dinner. Multi-tasking ?
> Rest ez folks


You need a 35 ton splitter to split pallet wood?!


----------



## Ranchers-son

Almost done with last years scrounge! For winter 2018/19


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I don't tow those units down the rd Steve.
> The way they are designed is not meant to handle it, and they will crack at the welds on the gussets at the hydraulic tank for the engine. I've had a few of them like that, but I've gotten better deals because of it .


FWIW I put high speed hubs on my DHT splitter so it can be pulled from place to place. With no suspension I can imagine it wouldn't last too many years going up and down a bumpy road.


----------



## Ranchers-son

Next scrounge located!


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> You haven't split wood till you've split frozen wood.



Split some frozen Ponderosa Pine back in the late 40s/early 50s. Split like a dream, just drop the axe and let it bounce off then a good tap in the same spot and it would come apart.


----------



## svk

You can practically split frozen aspen rounds with a hatchet in winter.

One time I had the 2nd edition Leveraxe and was outsplitting two guys running a hydro splitter. That wouldn't happen in the summer.


----------



## KiwiBro

Reminds me of the powersplit international videos of their double buggy splitter. They always seem to film in Winter and those rounds don't behave like any I have ever experienced. More like pre-bundled (albeit tightly) firewood that falls apart at the mere suggestion of impact therapy. I know they have good machines but unless the manufacturer resides in a locale that doesn't see the sun for months on end, videos of splitting frozen bundled firewood leave a lingering doubt as to the machines capabilities.

Might have to put splitting frozen wood on the bucket list.


----------



## JustJeff

I'd split frozen wood if I could find some. Here between Lake Huron and Georgian Bay, if it's freezing, it's snowing! I ain't shoveling out rounds to split them in the snow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hide the rounds in a garage or under a canopy


----------



## JustJeff

Just so happened that we had some drop 1/8 checker plate behind the shear at work. Voila, the scrounge wagon is gonna get fenders!
This may be one of the slowest projects I've ever had, but there's progress.


----------



## muddstopper

Scrounged up a old 272xp today. Complete saw, with almost new chisel chain, missing muffler, $45. Piston dont look to bad but it has been setting on a shelf at the saw shop for a long time. I'll pull the cyl soon and see what it needs to bring back the old glory


----------



## dancan

Nice scrounge !


----------



## Ranchers-son

MY WIFE split her first round She really got mad at the one that wouldn't give but moved on and split a few more before we had to quit ( school nite)


----------



## Cowboy254

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 600429
> MY WIFE split her first round She really got mad at the one that wouldn't give but moved on and split a few more before we had to quit ( school nite)



Looks like she was hitting them pretty close to the middle too. Make sure she keeps her feet well away but otherwise it looks like she's got a new job! 

I need some more pics of your wood stack from the previous page too. Looks like a huge amount of wood there if the stack is as wide long as it appears.


----------



## Ranchers-son

@Cowboy254 it is a single stack following a fence 6' high 60' long and 18" deep


----------



## MustangMike

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 600429
> MY WIFE split her first round She really got mad at the one that wouldn't give but moved on and split a few more before we had to quit ( school nite)



That is a great shot, and I love them Fiskars, but please buy her a good set of boots before that thing lands in the wrong place (sooner or later it will happen, and sneakers are NO protection).

Other than that, so great that you have a helper!


----------



## Cowboy254

Ranchers-son said:


> @Cowboy254 it is a single stack following a fence 6' high 60' long and 18" deep



Ah, I had the impression of a rectangle shaped stack 6 foot high heading back to the fence in the background. I'd better put my hearing aids in so I can see better.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have that axe but mine just says "splitting axe" and it has an all black handle with no orange on it. Is there a difference between the "x27" and the "splitting axe"?


----------



## LondonNeil

No difference.

As for ppe, after my recent incident with the shorty handled x-shin splitter 17, I can tell you what happens if you don't have ppe. I'm now a fan of shin pads too.


----------



## Ranchers-son

@MustangMike I agree boots are a must have for this. She already owns a pair and will be wearing them from now on. She has been telling me she wants to help this year but always had a reason she couldn't come out so this was a spur of the moment when we were working on form and aim


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> No difference.
> 
> As for ppe, after my recent incident with the shorty handled x-shin splitter 17, I can tell you what happens if you don't have ppe. I'm now a fan of shin pads too.


----------



## chipper1

Good morning gents.
Got up early today and started a fire in the wood burner .
Had one outside yesterday/last night, Jeff Canto you guys should be feeling a slight rise in the temp by morning lol.


Dan I found this yard art you just might like .


----------



## LondonNeil

Ha ha, guess you missed it as I posted in the splitting tool this thread. Very first swing with a brand new x17, trip to A and E, 3 stitches.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> No difference.
> 
> As for ppe, after my recent incident with the shorty handled x-shin splitter 17, I can tell you what happens if you don't have ppe. I'm now a fan of shin pads too.


What were you doing with that x-shin splitter Neil, that's funny x shin splitter , well sort of .
It seems as you were not using the proper tool for the job.
I've never even come close to hitting myself with a splitter when using the proper one for the job, and using it properly.
If you finish the swing at your knees when splitting a round on the ground standing on end there is no way to hit yourself, unless it bounces off the round and hits you in the head . The proper tool and the proper technique go a long way in the area of safety. 
I'm sure to wear my boots if I plan on swinging at rounds on the ground that are not standing on end(you can split small rounds this way, but it is dangerous and I don't recommend it), but I normally just stand those up quickly too. All that being said I wear my boots more than any other shoes I have, they protect my feet in so many ways I miss them when I don't have them on .


----------



## JustJeff

I teach my kids to bend knees and keep arms straight on the downstroke. Not quite a squat or even enough to be uncomfortable. What this does is puts your hands closer to the ground and farther away from you so if you miss or the axe glances off, it hits the ground. I have no idea if this is right and proper technique, but it works for us.


----------



## Ranchers-son

JustJeff said:


> I teach my kids to bend knees and keep arms straight on the downstroke. Not quite a squat or even enough to be uncomfortable. What this does is puts your hands closer to the ground and farther away from you so if you miss or the axe glances off, it hits the ground. I have no idea if this is right and proper technique, but it works for us.


This is what I'm trying to teach also


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I teach my kids to bend knees and keep arms straight on the downstroke. Not quite a squat or even enough to be uncomfortable. What this does is puts your hands closer to the ground and farther away from you so if you miss or the axe glances off, it hits the ground. I have no idea if this is right and proper technique, but it works for us.


I would believe it is if their not hitting themselves in the feet .
It keeps the axe in the wood as it makes the stroke a straight line at the log instead of an arch. Another benefit is more power through the bottom portion of the swing which may be needed, or not.


----------



## MustangMike

The splitting block should be low, near the ground, not a full length piece. Feet wide, knees bent a bit, and I like to keep my hands a few inches apart, seems to help me put more power on the stroke.

Usually the danger is from pieces of the wood coming back at you, but that can do real damage also. Some pieces will split far easier than others. I've seen pieces of wood fly a good distance. Knots in the wood, etc, may change the trajectory of the Ax.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> No difference.
> 
> As for ppe, after my recent incident with the shorty handled x-shin splitter 17, I can tell you what happens if you don't have ppe. I'm now a fan of shin pads too.


I was just thinkin that last night. Every time I split I get busted in the shin by something. I was out yesterday just doin some "casual" splitting. In sandals. Oops. I wont do that again either.


----------



## LondonNeil

New tool, short handle, doing as fiskars say and using a tall block which does seem daft but it's what they say. Swung at a split they needed halving one last time, caught it just off centre and chipped the corner off, axe deflected enough to miss the block despite it being a fair size and the round being well back on it (could have been further back though, one to remember). Swung through and caught the top of my left shin. I'd bit the wood enough to take all but the last of the energy from the swing but brand new and razor sharp the x17 only had to kiss me to clean cut my trousers and shin. About an inch laceration, 3 stitches and tetanus. I now use a low block and crouch, and ensure split is at the far side of the block.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> New tool, short handle, doing as fiskars say and using a tall block which does seem daft but it's what they say. Swung at a split they needed halving one last time, caught it just off centre and chipped the corner off, axe deflected enough to miss the block despite it being a fair size and the round being well back on it (could have been further back though, one to remember). Swung through and caught the top of my left shin. I'd bit the wood enough to take all but the last of the energy from the swing but brand new and razor sharp the x17 only had to kiss me to clean cut my trousers and shin. About an inch laceration, 3 stitches and tetanus. I now use a low block and crouch, and ensure split is at the far side of the block.


Good to learn from others mistakes for sure.
I believe if it weren't for Gods grace I would not be here as I've had to learn many lessons the hard way, either by choice, or because I had no-one to teach me.
Glad it wasn't worse. 
Reminds me of this story.
Highlight of it.
Imagine making a $2 million mistake and _not_ getting fired. No one was happy about the mistake at Braskem Americas, where an employee made a bad deal and cost the petrochemical company a lot of money. But, the company has an employee development approach that factors risk into its talent development plans.
Worth the read if you are in management, parenting is management .
http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/jobs/2-million-mistake-didnt-get-employee-fired-Heres-why-.html


----------



## LondonNeil

Question about saws for you, and I know the answer will depend on a lot of variables but I'm interested in your views and experiences.

Chains, sprockets and bars all wear and wear together. How many chains per sprocket and per bar before you replace? Stihl say 2 chains per sprocket. I seem to hit rubbish and blunt chains a lot so I'm hoping for 4 per sprocket (I'm alternating 4 chains on my ms180). What about the bar? I've just thought about the bar as I've got 2 brand new chains for my 038 and finally a new sprocket. The bar on it has some life left but would it be best to set it aside and fit a new one along with the chains and sprocket?


----------



## coryj

CL ad said free firewood, will load 6' lengths for free. 

No time to go home and get my trailer because of stupid work. So I drove over on my lunch break in my Ford ranger. 



Loaded in 5 minutes and back to work. Old boy running the Bob cat wanted to go one more log, but my leaf springs looked a little beyond a straight line. 

I tried to get him to leave some for me, but the homeowner wanted it gone by the time they got home at 3pm. I gave him my number and told him to let me know a day in advance next time and I'd bring the trailer into town and be prepared to take multiple loads.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Question about saws for you, and I know the answer will depend on a lot of variables but I'm interested in your views and experiences.
> 
> Chains, sprockets and bars all wear and wear together. How many chains per sprocket and per bar before you replace? Stihl say 2 chains per sprocket. I seem to hit rubbish and blunt chains a lot so I'm hoping for 4 per sprocket (I'm alternating 4 chains on my ms180). What about the bar? I've just thought about the bar as I've got 2 brand new chains for my 038 and finally a new sprocket. The bar on it has some life left but would it be best to set it aside and fit a new one along with the chains and sprocket?


That's very subjective and depends on your sharpening practices as well as what you are cutting. 

I'll throw my personal experience out. When I say cords I mean cords of firewood processed. Obviously a logger that does tree or pulp length is going to have more cords per chain because they are only making a few cuts. 

Chains:
If you hand file i.e. "touch up" chains as needed and don't rock them often you should be able to do a couple dozen cords easily, especially if you are cutting clean softwood. 

If someone is inexperienced and/or sloppy while cutting and frequently puts the tip in the dirt then they bring the chain to a hardware store where a heavy handed employee grinds away 1/3 of the chain to get it sharp then you may only get a few cords per chain. 

Bars: 
A good bar should be good for a triple digit cord count. I've always worn out the bar rails before the tip but again I'm mostly cutting clean softwood. When I say worn out I mean wearing the rails down until the drive links are bottoming out in the channel or the gap has widened so much that there is excess slop. If wanted a guy could jump up a gauge in scenario 2 i.e. go from .050 to .058 or .058 to .063 but I have so many chains that it's easier to buy a new bar. Ive acquired/been given several bars that were perfect but needed a new tip and can only attribute it to them cutting in different conditions. 

I will say that the Oregon Pro-Lite bars I've ran are relatively soft compared to any other bars I've used and with 25-30 cords on my 550's Pro-Lite bar there is significant wear immediately before the nose sprocket. I already found a nice RSN bar so I really don't care how long it lasts. 

Sprockets:
Some guys replace them frequently, but I only change them as necessary. Either when they physically look work or when they are causing wear on the chain drive links. 

I've seen saws that were 30 plus years old with the original sprocket that didn't look too bad and I personally knew that saw cut many cords of wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sounds like I can continue with the existing bar then, good.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I have that axe but mine just says "splitting axe" and it has an all black handle with no orange on it. Is there a difference between the "x27" and the "splitting axe"?


I have the X27, buddy has the "splitting axe" We matched them up side by side and can see no difference anywhere except the colored handle on the x27.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have to use the isocore on almost everything anyway.


----------



## LondonNeil

I must say I'm very pleased and surprised by the shin splitter, ok if the grain is naughty I need the 27, but shinny does a good job on stuff. Not sure I'm much quicker with it but it's less tiring.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> That's very subjective and depends on your sharpening practices as well as what you are cutting.
> 
> I'll throw my personal experience out. When I say cords I mean cords of firewood processed. Obviously a logger that does tree or pulp length is going to have more cords per chain because they are only making a few cuts.
> 
> Chains:
> If you hand file i.e. "touch up" chains as needed and don't rock them often you should be able to do a couple dozen cords easily, especially if you are cutting clean softwood.
> 
> If someone is inexperienced and/or sloppy while cutting and frequently puts the tip in the dirt then they bring the chain to a hardware store where a heavy handed employee grinds away 1/3 of the chain to get it sharp then you may only get a few cords per chain.
> 
> Bars:
> A good bar should be good for a triple digit cord count. I've always worn out the bar rails before the tip but again I'm mostly cutting clean softwood. When I say worn out I mean wearing the rails down until the drive links are bottoming out in the channel or the gap has widened so much that there is excess slop. If wanted a guy could jump up a gauge in scenario 2 i.e. go from .050 to .058 or .058 to .063 but I have so many chains that it's easier to buy a new bar. Ive acquired/been given several bars that were perfect but needed a new tip and can only attribute it to them cutting in different conditions.
> 
> I will say that the Oregon Pro-Lite bars I've ran are relatively soft compared to any other bars I've used and with 25-30 cords on my 550's Pro-Lite bar there is significant wear immediately before the nose sprocket. I already found a nice RSN bar so I really don't care how long it lasts.
> 
> Sprockets:
> Some guys replace them frequently, but I only change them as necessary. Either when they physically look work or when they are causing wear on the chain drive links.
> 
> I've seen saws that were 30 plus years old with the original sprocket that didn't look too bad and I personally knew that saw cut many cords of wood.


Does anyone have some pics of sprockets that need changing? I would like to see what constitutes needing a new sprocket.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Question about saws for you, and I know the answer will depend on a lot of variables but I'm interested in your views and experiences.
> 
> Chains, sprockets and bars all wear and wear together. How many chains per sprocket and per bar before you replace? Stihl say 2 chains per sprocket. I seem to hit rubbish and blunt chains a lot so I'm hoping for 4 per sprocket (I'm alternating 4 chains on my ms180). What about the bar? I've just thought about the bar as I've got 2 brand new chains for my 038 and finally a new sprocket. The bar on it has some life left but would it be best to set it aside and fit a new one along with the chains and sprocket?


I personally mix and match everything as I get pieces and parts from all over buying and selling as much as I do.
Some of the variables will be how well you maintain the bar as well as your chains, how much oil you have and the type of oil you run per the season, do you flip your bars, do you dress the bars, do you resize the bar groove these things, what kind of tension do you have your chain adjusted at, size of saw, type of wood, and even rim drive vs spur, how well you sharpen and how often. These can all make a huge difference in wear as well as the brand of parts you choose.
Cheaper aftermarket sprocket nose bars do not last as well as the pro bars with changeable tips. Consequently you can run more chains on a pro bar.
Same with chains and drives, if you buy cheap ones you will probably get less quality. There are some aftermarket bars that are very good quality and even better than the factory bars but most of those come at a greater expense. I don't know if any of the aftermarket drives are good or not other than Oregon ones which I would guess is what is on most huskys, but I'm not sure of this.
If you are eating up chains by hitting things in wood I would guess there could be a lessening of the run time of the bar too. A sprocket nose bar should last through 4 chains no problem, and they are a great alternative for a lightweight bar vs a pro when you compare the cost and the longevity. If you have a chain come off and you damage the driver on it and you put it back on the bar without filing the burrs off you will most likely shorten the life of the bar(I did this last night, old bar, and a bad chain so I wasn't concerned about it.
If you let the drive sprocket get warn excessively you will also stretch your chains out quicker and more than if you didn't, I learned this one years ago.
Guess I forgot to post this, don't feel so bad about being long winded after seeing SVK's post LOL.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I believe if it weren't for Gods grace I would not be here as I've had to learn many lessons the hard way



Yes, its the "Oh SH!T" moment. The moment when you realise that you've screwed up but it's too late to stop and you know it's about to hurt. Like when you lean back on your new skateboard and it scoots out from under you and you find yourself flailing fresh air on the way to your backside meeting the tarmac. Or when you realise that you're taking that off-camber bend a bit too fast in the wet and need to widen the curve a bit but there's a car coming the other way and your car starts to slide. Or you're using your new shin-splitter and see the head ricochet off the corner of the bit of wood and make a beeline towards your shin. You can see it coming but it's too late to do anything about it. 

I've learned an awful lot from Oh SH!T moments and they are mistakes you make precisely once. Of course, the best Oh SH!T moments are the ones where you miraculously avoid the pain through fluke circumstances but learn the lesson just the same.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got out to scope out an ash trunk that was already down from some utility land clearing and got out too close to dark to really destroy anything but got to finally run some brand new saws. I was starting to regret selling my 576 and getting the 395 because of the weight but once I started running it that all went away. Datsamansaw. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs so slingin around a 395 with a 32 on it is awkward but as soon as I started using it my little "superman switch" flipped and game on. 20" fresh ash stands no chance. I started with the 445 with a 16 on it and even though I could bury it all the way and it never gave up, 6ft or so down from the top it was time to stop playin around and break out some POWA. I need two 5ft long sections of trunk to make some benches and I got some stuff bucked up then got one 5ft section cut but couldnt get it in the truck so I left it for tomorow. Its just a couple miles from the house.


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Does anyone have some pics of sprockets that need changing? I would like to see what constitutes needing a new sprocket.


The ones I've seen physically look fine but are either seized or the bearings are totally wonky.


----------



## Haywire

A few scrounge pics from earlier this summer... Haven't done much cuttin' since the stage 2 fire restrictions kicked in back in July.
Been hot and dry with fires burning all around us. If only we could get some of that rain the south is gettin'.
Did score some nice town maple ...


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm only 5'7" 150lbs so slingin around a 395 with a 32 on it is awkward
> 
> I started with the 445 with a 16 on it and even though I could bury it all the way and it never gave up, 6ft or so down from the top it was time to stop playin around and break out some POWA.



You know it. Using big saws in big wood is not tiring and you can go long time (as they say in Bangkok). 

My first saw was an MS 310 Farm boss - 59cc landowner saw, with 20in bar. Okay, not great. Next saw was the 460 workhorse (also 20in bar) and man, was it so much easier to cut wood, and despite the extra weight it was so much less tiring. And so it stood to reason .... etc etc

Anyway, I'm sure the little saws are fine in puny softwood, but when you get into serious stuff, you need DAMANSAW. While I'm a Stihl man, I would grudgingly accept a 395 if inducements were offered. You go swing that big saw and get some lead in your pencil .

Where are the pics, BTW?


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> A few scrounge pics from earlier this summer... Haven't done much cuttin' since the stage 2 fire restrictions kicked in back in July.
> Been hot and dry with fires burning all around us. If only we could get some of that rain the south is gettin'.
> Did score some nice town maple ...



Great pics Haywire! It's going to be a shame to progressively dismantle your artwork and chuck it in the stove . 

I hope you avoid the fires. We had fires around us in 2003, 2006 and 2009. I could chuck a rock into the fires from my backyard in 2006, wasn't fun . A lot of our decisions around the house and property are now made with this in mind.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> You know it. Using big saws in big wood is not tiring and you can go long time (as they say in Bangkok).
> 
> My first saw was an MS 310 Farm boss - 59cc landowner saw, with 20in bar. Okay, not great. Next saw was the 460 workhorse (also 20in bar) and man, was it so much easier to cut wood, and despite the extra weight it was so much less tiring. And so it stood to reason .... etc etc
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure the little saws are fine in puny softwood, but when you get into serious stuff, you need DAMANSAW. While I'm a Stihl man, I would grudgingly accept a 395 if inducements were offered. You go swing that big saw and get some lead in your pencil .
> 
> Where are the pics, BTW?


I was racing the sun to the horizon. I'll get some tomorow but I feel like such a poser taking pics of saws and logs. Like "look at me I'm a logger wannabe"


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I feel like such a poser taking pics of saws and logs. Like "look at me I'm a logger wannabe"



I don't let that stop me .


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I was racing the sun to the horizon. I'll get some tomorow but I feel like such a poser taking pics of saws and logs. Like "look at me I'm a logger wannabe"


That pretty much describes a lot of us! Lol. Make a couple cuts, place the saw on top just right, snap a pic. Load the truck, put saws on top, snap a pic. Drive home and unload, snap a pic......


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll try...


----------



## MustangMike

Not sure if you are talking the drive sprocket (on the saw) or the nose sprocket (on the bar), but I have seen drive sprockets on pros saws that were cut in half!

I like to change mine when they look hammered, which takes a long time. They can get so warn that the drive links make marks on the sprocket driver (part of the clutch).

Use good bar oil, keep your chains sharp, and learn to avoid frequent "rocks" and your bar, chain and components will last a surprisingly long time.

Pushing a dull chain, or running chains too tight or too loose will have the opposite effect.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> You know it. Using big saws in big wood is not tiring and you can go long time (as they say in Bangkok).
> 
> My first saw was an MS 310 Farm boss - 59cc landowner saw, with 20in bar. Okay, not great. Next saw was the 460 workhorse (also 20in bar) and man, was it so much easier to cut wood, and despite the extra weight it was so much less tiring. And so it stood to reason .... etc etc
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure the little saws are fine in puny softwood, but when you get into serious stuff, you need DAMANSAW. While I'm a Stihl man, I would grudgingly accept a 395 if inducements were offered. You go swing that big saw and get some lead in your pencil .
> 
> Where are the pics, BTW?



MS310/20" was also my 2nd saw. 1st was a HOmelight 360 pro. That ate the electrode off the sparkplug, Interesting damage on P&C LOL. 

Next saw was MS361 with 'up to' 28" bar. Normally wears a 20 or 25". 

The 310 weighs more than the 361 with same bar length. I know instatnly in the dark which one I picked up.
Latest addition is MS441/32". WOW!! whata beast. Trees quiver in fear when I fire that up.


----------



## LondonNeil

Pff, ms180 and a 14" bar, it's all you really need


----------



## farmer steve

did a ride around the farm yesterday to see what might have came down in the storm we had tuesday. mostly small limbs but then i found this guy down in the fencerow. walnut with wire in it. gonna be tricky but lotsa wood. @LondonNeil bring the ms 180!!!!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm, might bring the 038.

Wire sucks.


----------



## Ranchers-son

A little idea I had to keep my wood up off the ground with some scrap metal and blocks I had laying around. Should have thought of it sooner


----------



## Ranchers-son

Hey could y'all do me favor and go back and like my wife's pic if you haven't already. She's into that sort of thing and I could use the points 
P.S. We don't have to tell her I asked


----------



## woodchip rookie

How do you post words in between pictures?


----------



## JustJeff

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 600429
> MY WIFE split her first round She really got mad at the one that wouldn't give but moved on and split a few more before we had to quit ( school nite)


While I REALLY like this picture of your wife modeling the fiskars (pssst, did I like it enough?). I gotta ask about the old iron behind the berm. Looks like two old pickups there?


----------



## JustJeff

On my phone, I just tap the edge of the picture and the blue curser will appear. Left side is above the pic, right is below.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Lemme test that

back to the pits she goes


----------



## woodchip rookie

So do you pic "post as thumbnail" or "full image"?


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Does anyone have some pics of sprockets that need changing? I would like to see what constitutes needing a new sprocket.


Here's how I check my drives.
Wrap the chain around thrive and then move the sprocket back and forth inside. On a new chain it should not move at all, a little movement is fine, but if it moves more than a couple mms I change them out.


The one on the right is getting worn, but could wear 2 to 3 times as much before I would replace it.


The size of the sprockets has a lot to do with how much wear will cause the sprockets to move when you do the test as I do it. Some sprockets are smaller than others as is the stihl, notice in my pictures I'm not measuring the diameter in the worn area, but on the outer rim of the sprockets. The husky one will have to wear a lot more before even getting close to being as loose as the stihl sprocket.
Gotta run, the spruce is calling my name lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Just be aware they use the same spocket for .050 as they do for .063, so some side to side is OK.


----------



## Ranchers-son

Nothing old about those pickups. Daily drivers. Have a 85 and a 4x4 89 I use all the time. Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> did a ride around the farm yesterday to see what might have came down in the storm we had tuesday. mostly small limbs but then i found this guy down in the fencerow. walnut with wire in it. gonna be tricky but lotsa wood. @LondonNeil bring the ms 180!!!!!!
> View attachment 600623
> View attachment 600624



Time for some MILLING! I deeply regret cutting 3 nice Black Wallnuts into firewood a couple of years ago.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Time for some MILLING! I deeply regret cutting 3 nice Black Wallnuts into firewood a couple of years ago.


might be some black streaks in the trunk area from the wire but some of the "limbs" might be big enough. my one buddy has a band mill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm taking pics as I'm going. How do yall get anything done while taking pics every 5mins?!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Just be aware they use the same spocket for .050 as they do for .063, so some side to side is OK.


That's right.
So I'm clear for others, I turn the sprocket as it would turn on the saw.
If you make a mark on the chain and one on the sprocket with the sprocket turned as far as you can to the left that align, then turn the sprocket to the right and you get more than a couple mm then I personally would change it out. 


MustangMike said:


> Time for some MILLING! I deeply regret cutting 3 nice Black Wallnuts into firewood a couple of years ago.


I did that this summer with a big pine log, I even hauled it to the house whole. Then I fired up the 576 with a 20" bar and started dropping it in there, it was cutting through so fast I had to be careful not to drop out the bottom, then when I finished I was like, "what did I just do" . 
I remembered that yesterday cutting up the spruce, but the homeowner wanted 4 rounds out of the butt section about 22" long for a bench. It was my opportunity to make up for the other one, and he took it from me LOL.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm taking pics as I'm going. How do yall get anything done while taking pics every 5mins?!


Well it depends, If I am in a hurry, I dont take pic. I usually dont take pics even when I aint in a hurry. And when I do take pics, they are usually blurry. I preview every pic I take before posting. Nobody wants to see me peeing behind a tree, and I dont want anybody looking at the goodies, (read as junk),I got scattered around and in the shop. And I sure dont want it to get out that it is really my wife doing all the work. A good looking woman that can run a chainsaw, weld up a wood splitter, owns a boat, as well as cook and clean is hard to comeby.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well I just got back home with a load. I'm not going to try to do this all in one post. Heres the problem, had to pull this one out, but no big, easy access. Then cut to 5ft lengths for benches. My uncle knows a guy who has a mill but after I got these cut to 5ft sections they were still too heavy to get into the truck. And that timberjack thing is great. I'm really glad I got that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Before I started the saw up I needed to change from the 32 to the 20 cuz OVER. KILL.


----------



## Ginger15

woodchip rookie said:


> Before I started the saw up I needed to change from the 32 to the 20 cuz OVER. KILL.


That 20 looks like a 14 on that saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I couldnt get the 5ft logs any higher and into the truck so I had to put the 32 back on with the rip chain and try to do a "first-time-ever-for-me" freehand rip. I have never ran a saw this big. Never ran a bar this big. Never had a rip chain. Never ripped a log. So here we go. What could go wrong?! It went WAY better than I thought it was going to...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ginger15 said:


> That 20 looks like a 14 on that saw.


It is a monster and with a 20 its absolutely badass...balances better and its lighter. I can sling that saw with a 20.


----------



## woodchip rookie

After I got the 2 logs ripped I looked at all the rest of the big logs I was taking for firewood and thought "Splitting these is gonna be.....WAIT. The rip chain is already on the saw! NOODLE THE LOGS STUPID"!!

photo op with 55gals of noodles with fresh quatered wood....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Four 16" five foot half-round slabs ripped and loaded, then piled the quarted stovewood on top.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Just scrounged this up can pass up a rack filled with split seasoned wood



Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm taking pics as I'm going. How do yall get anything done while taking pics every 5mins?!


I'm not sure I follow, taking pictures is getting something done.
Got a trailer with a cord of @zogger wood.
Trailer with 100 less pieces, did I do anything yet.


And 200 less, okay some progress. 


300 less that's what I'm talking about.

400 .
Stopped counting at the last bit on the front too lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> That pretty much describes a lot of us! Lol. Make a couple cuts, place the saw on top just right, snap a pic. Load the truck, put saws on top, snap a pic. Drive home and unload, snap a pic......



Don't forget the most important step when taking pic of the stump when you fall a tree before snapping the pic. Take a "trimming cut" off the stump first to hide all the mistakes....not that I do that but the big boys talk about it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The tree I cut today was already down and trimmed. Just the trunk. Thats why I wanted it so bad


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> Don't forget the most important step when taking pic of the stump when you fall a tree before snapping the pic. Take a "trimming cut" off the stump first to hide all the mistakes....not that I do that but the big boys talk about it.


The silver lining in the dark cloud of lost photos during the site troubles a while back, is all the stump shots I was so proud of and posted in my early years were lost. It was cringe-worthy when those threads were bumped back up, once I had learned enough to know how plain wrong those stumps were and how lucky I was to avoid catastrophe. May we all stay that lucky.


----------



## chipper1

@woodchip rookie it looks as though you worked one hr getting all those pictures, one every five minutes .
Glad you got the pictures figured out .
Don't forget that little saw will run a larger sprocket and spin that 20" way faster than it is with the sprocket you most likely have on it.
It's only just begun .


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> After I got the 2 logs ripped I looked at all the rest of the big logs I was taking for firewood and thought "Splitting these is gonna be.....WAIT. The rip chain is already on the saw! NOODLE THE LOGS STUPID"!!
> 
> photo op with 55gals of noodles with fresh quatered wood....


If the opportunity allows, try your standard cross-cut chain to noodle the rounds, if it's long enough. You might be surprised how well it works. Sometimes too well and the noodles clog up the clutch cover. Just have to find the optimum bar angle - not completely noddling but with a tad of ripping to keep the noodle lengths down to exhaust easily, and sometimes need to keep the saw body well away from the log so noodles can escape between the log and saw body before being dragged into the clutch cover.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> If the opportunity allows, try your standard cross-cut chain to noodle the rounds, if it's long enough. You might be surprised how well it works. Sometimes too well and the noodles clog up the clutch cover. Just have to find the optimum bar angle - not completely noddling but with a tad of ripping to keep the noodle lengths down to exhaust easily, and sometimes need to keep the saw body well away from the log so noodles can escape between the log and saw body before being dragged into the clutch cover.


I cant do that. The 395 either drags the log to me or drags me to the log.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Pff, ms180 and a 14" bar, it's all you really need














Ayup .


----------



## dancan

That 3in1 file guide does a fair job .


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I cant do that. The 395 either drags the log to me or drags me to the log.


The log? Or the round? If the latter, then how about noodling (as opposed to ripping, but with a ripping component because of the bar angle in the log) the log or large sections thereof, before bucking? Could leave enough meat to keep the log together, then buck, roll rounds up ramps into the truck, then clip 'em with the top of the bar of a small saw to break 'em apart when get home. Easier handling ut not as tight stacking in the truck. But would still need a fairly long B&C to noodle a largish diameter log. 

It's a 395 - let the big dog eat . In a less PC/safety conscious world, I'd suggest removing the clutch cover or cutting one down and set those long noodles free. It sure is fun. Great big rooster tails of noodles.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> That 3in1 file guide does a fair job .


An excellent job. You could hang some of those from the ceiling above the lil' ones cot to keep 'em occupied. Or if in Oz, in the doorway to scare mozzies and flies away.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ms180 and semi chisel...... Chips like boulders I tell you, chips like boulders.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> The log? Or the round? If the latter, then how about noodling (as opposed to ripping, but with a ripping component because of the bar angle in the log) the log or large sections thereof, before bucking? Could leave enough meat to keep the log together, then buck, roll rounds up ramps into the truck, then clip 'em with the top of the bar of a small saw to break 'em apart when get home. Easier handling ut not as tight stacking in the truck. But would still need a fairly long B&C to noodle a largish diameter log.
> 
> It's a 395 - let the big dog eat . In a less PC/safety conscious world, I'd suggest removing the clutch cover or cutting one down and set those long noodles free. It sure is fun. Great big rooster tails of noodles.


wait...I thought noodling WAS ripping. If I set a round end up and try to cut down from the top the rip chain sucks. If I lay it on its side and splay (rip) it then the rip chain is awesome. I thought a rip chain would be better at noodling than a crosscut chain(?)


----------



## Ranchers-son

After cleaning up the splits my son asked me when we were going to get the wood we cut last year  Oops three Sand Post Oaks bucked three more felled and many more to cut


----------



## KiwiBro

Log plan view:




The closer the bar gets to being 90 degress across the log while moving along the grain, the more a ripping chain is desirable (especially in dense timber and bigger timber). When noodling, the bar is parallel to the grain direction.

As you have found, ripping (with any chain, even rip chain) is slow going compared to noodling or cross cutting. Different animal altogether.

One of these days someone is going to come up with a ripoodle slabbing mill, where a long but incredibly stiff B&C pivots vertically and mows through the log in one or two passes depending on how big the log is, cutting slabs with a semi-rip/semi-noodle/ripoodle manner in 1/3 the time compared to ripping. Not sure how they would keep it oiled nor stop the tip from wandering...but someone will figure it out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

When I laid the round on its side and throw noodles it rips through as fast as crosscut. But standing the round up and going down on the top didnt work. I'll see how a crosscut chain works next time with the round stood up


----------



## KiwiBro

Standing the round up and going down is ripping. It's slow (compared to noodling or cross cutting) with either chain.


----------



## Ranchers-son




----------



## JustJeff

Didn't do any wood today but a friend gave me a present that I'm looking forward to reading.


----------



## MustangMike

Rip chain is designed for milling, but may also noodle better. Regular chain is designed for crosscut. The only difference is Rip Chain is usually filed at a 10 degree angel instead of 30 degree.

IMO, Square file (at standard angles) is better for all of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 600803



The boys will have muscles on their muscles if they keep helping out with the wood. Seeing as you've got the whole family on the job, you might as well put your feet up  .


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Rip chain is designed for milling, but may also noodle better. Regular chain is designed for crosscut. The only difference is Rip Chain is usually filed at a 10 degree angel instead of 30 degree.
> 
> IMO, Square file (at standard angles) is better for all of it.


Have you ever had the corners cave in when cutting dense timber?
Would round-ground full chisel cave before square ground/filed?
Anyone tried carbide chain in dense timber and if so, which flavour (if there are more than one)?


----------



## chucker

this is where It will be starting this heating seasons, wood cutting on 11 acres of what's left from a logging operation left half done and left a mess! that poor ole logger will not see another contract sales from the county or state again! left a garbage hole, grease and hyd fluid/oil pit to who ever to clean up? nice part is there are many piles of choked logs still laying in the mess. probably 3/4 cord in anyone of them. this is a side hill with ponds and the 8th clearest natural lake in the state being less then a 1/4 mile to waters edge. leaves me bewildered as to why there was never a silt fence established in the contract?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Have you ever had the corners cave in when cutting dense timber?
> Would round-ground full chisel cave before square ground/filed?
> Anyone tried carbide chain in dense timber and if so, which flavour (if there are more than one)?



Yes, I have had the corners on full chisel cave when cutting dry southern bluegum (e.globulus). Some corners bent down, some bent backwards. Using full chisel carbide on the same wood resulted in many broken cutters. Semi chisel is the only way in that wood and harder.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> The log? Or the round? If the latter, then how about noodling (as opposed to ripping, but with a ripping component because of the bar angle in the log) the log or large sections thereof, before bucking? Could leave enough meat to keep the log together, then buck, roll rounds up ramps into the truck, then clip 'em with the top of the bar of a small saw to break 'em apart when get home. Easier handling ut not as tight stacking in the truck. But would still need a fairly long B&C to noodle a largish diameter log.
> 
> It's a 395 - let the big dog eat . In a less PC/safety conscious world, I'd suggest removing the clutch cover or cutting one down and set those long noodles free. It sure is fun. Great big rooster tails of noodles.



I find that jusst removing the chain catcher helps quite a bit. For my 441 I promoted an old clutch cover (no chain catcher) to use when noodling. 441 has the chain catcher on the cover not the engine.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff, I read that recently, it's a great book. Enjoy.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I have had the corners on full chisel cave when cutting dry southern bluegum (e.globulus). Some corners bent down, some bent backwards. Using full chisel carbide on the same wood resulted in many broken cutters. Semi chisel is the only way in that wood and harder.


Same here, with round ground full chisel. Would be keen to see if the same thing happens with square ground/filed. I suspect it would. Nothing like starting a cut on a big/dry gum or Puriri (a native Vitex here) and the bar and chain slide sideways rather than dig in. Experience has taught me to move on unless I have a heap of sharp semi-chisel, time on my side, and want a challenge.

Would be keen to see how a square ground/filed full chisel chain would go in that scenario, and also how it would handle ripping the log for slabs. There are few such logs I want to slab this Summer that I have put aside (in other words, gave up on because the buggers were too hard to cut/split into firewood). But I can't square file to save myself and don't know anyone here who can or who has a square grinder.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Have you ever had the corners cave in when cutting dense timber?
> Would round-ground full chisel cave before square ground/filed?
> Anyone tried carbide chain in dense timber and if so, which flavour (if there are more than one)?



I have never had the corners of my square file cave, but our wood is not as hard as yours. However, I have cut both Hickory & Black Locust w/o any problem.

Square should hold up better than round file cause round is going to produce a thinner point at the corner, so give square a try and see if it works.

Must be pretty tough stuff if it is breaking carbide! Unfortunately, harder often means more brittle.


----------



## nighthunter

first (turf) fire of the season


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 600912
> first (turf) fire of the season View attachment 600916


peat cut from bogs?


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 600912
> first (turf) fire of the season View attachment 600916


what kind of saw to cut that stuff?


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 600912
> first (turf) fire of the season View attachment 600916



How long does it take to dry ?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> How long does it take to dry ?


and what kind of tarp do you use to cover it?


----------



## nighthunter

Once you cut it you can stack it and leave it dry for a couple of months depending on the weather I'll put it in a shed when dry


----------



## Jeffkrib

I work with a bunch of Irish lads here in Sydney, they came over as 'economic refugees' during the global financial crisis. I learnt all about footing turf.
They tell me it has a sweet smell, nothing like a grey wet evening heading down the pub with the smell of turf burning I'm told (haven't actually experienced it myself).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here ya go posers  "Split" a whole truckload with the 395. And started "Mount Noodle"


----------



## KiwiBro

Noodling is fun. Can't wait to get back to knocking over trees instead of cutting posts with my chainsaws. This is as close to precision chainsaw cutting as I ever want to get.


----------



## panolo

Had to help a buddy clear his building site. The oak was huge 48" north to south and 52" east to west. Think I got 13 dump trailer loads.


----------



## nighthunter

You really can smell it a mile away


----------



## woodchip rookie

13 dump trailer loads of oak. Friggin gold mine.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> 13 dump trailer loads of oak. Friggin gold mine.


And it weighs just about as much too .


----------



## MustangMike

Are the lower pics Maple?


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> 13 dump trailer loads of oak. Friggin gold mine.



Only about 6 of oak. 2 of ash and elm and 5 of hard maple.

His sister bought the 5 acres next to his and I told him I would help clear it. I'm guessing 15 cord of oak and another 15 of maple and ash. Have to wait until the culvert is in though.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Are the lower pics Maple?


Yep. 1st and 3rd. Took two other pics of the oak but my arms were tired and they were blurry


----------



## coryj

Getting there. That's a big ash.




A few saws spotted at the steam and gas show over the weekend.


----------



## woodchip rookie

got the 445 out to noodle some rounds. Not happening. Great, light limbing saw but the noodling will be left to damansaw


----------



## nighthunter

What would you do if someone stole a processed load of ash from you and you know who done it well I'll have to find out if guess


----------



## woodchip rookie

Go steal it back


----------



## LondonNeil

@coryj or anybody else that knows, what's the idea with the weird shaped bar on the old blue Homelite 3rd from the left?


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> What would you do if someone stole a processed load of ash from you and you know who done it well I'll have to find out if guess


Just go light it on fire. It's your wood.


----------



## coryj

LondonNeil said:


> @coryj or anybody else that knows, what's the idea with the weird shaped bar on the old blue Homelite 3rd from the left?



It's a bow saw. I believe they were mainly used for bucking pulpwood. 

It was at a neat show they hold every year here in central Virginia. The Somerset Steam and Gas Pasture Party http://www.somersetsteamandgas.org/pasture_party.html A former colleague of mine owns an old Frick and has it out there. My 9 year old and 4 year old got to go on a ride around the grounds on it. There are a lot of old steam powered tractors, steam powered saw mill, old cars and trucks, tractor pulls, hit and miss engines, and modern stuff too. Those saws were just sitting on the ground with no one around. Some neat old saws to be sure.


----------



## turnkey4099

coryj said:


> It's a bow saw. I believe they were mainly used for bucking pulpwood.
> 
> .



Yep. IIANM, OSHA has banned them.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> What would you do if someone stole a processed load of ash from you and you know who done it well I'll have to find out if guess



Some people really are [email protected]


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. IIANM, OSHA has banned them.


And California.
Sorry, my sarcasm is really kicking in.


----------



## chipper1

@MustangMike I was thinking of you when I scrounged this up yesterday. The guy has a 2011 or 12 Shelby 500 and he was restoring a 71 with a 351 Boss .


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Just go light it on fire. It's your wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Got the backing sheets welded on my fenders tonight (well one is done, the other is just fit together). Hope to finish tomorrow evening and get them hung. I have a dream that one day this thing will be finished and full of firewood!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> @MustangMike I was thinking of you when I scrounged this up yesterday. The guy has a 2011 or 12 Shelby 500 and he was restoring a 71 with a 351 Boss .
> View attachment 601180



Sounds great, those are some nice cars, but all I see is a saw!!! The 351 Boss was a strong running motor. The Boss 302 and Z-28 302 were neck & neck, but the Boss 351 destroyed the Z-28 350. Too bad is was so close to the end of "real performance" for quite some time to come.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm a Mopar guy, so I had to do a search on the Boss 351. I had two friends in high school, one had a Boss 302, and the other a Boss 429. I remember the 351 Windsor and the 351 Cleveland. My room mate had a 70-71 Torino with a 429 Super Cobra Jet and the 430 Detroit Locker rear, it was a blast. Was orange with a shaker hood and multi colored stripes, I think that's one Ford I'd own, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

The 351 Cleveland had very large canted valve heads, valves & ports were larger than on my 427 Ford.

The Boss 302 had modified 351 C heads on it and a Mechanical cam, really was too much for the street.

The Boss 351 was basically a Cleveland with Mechanical cam, the addl size helped it use those big heads, but a lot or racers still put 351 C 2 bbl heads on their motors, the 4V heads really only worked at high RPMs.


----------



## al-k

LondonNeil said:


> @coryj or anybody else that knows, what's the idea with the weird shaped bar on the old blue Homelite 3rd from the left?


when I was in Georgia in the late 70 we had saws like that, made it easy to cut on the ground with out bending over so much.


----------



## SeMoTony

woodchip rookie said:


> wait...I thought noodling WAS ripping. If I set a round end up and try to cut down from the top the rip chain sucks. If I lay it on its side and splay (rip) it then the rip chain is awesome. I thought a rip chain would be better at noodling than a crosscut chain(?)


Skip chisel on a long bar does an interesting job noodling in my experienceeven chisel chain on my ms-170 noodles better than semi-chisel. Noodle milling is an option not done as well with ripping chain; which is designed to cut close to 90 degrees from a noodle cut.Cutting the end grain is what ripping chain is sposed to be best with about 10 angle on cutters. I've found it cuts small chips that don't clear well. Milling with square chisel skip cuts larger chips and clears better in my experience with white oak and ash. Noodling any logs is every bit as good for me.
Enjoy safely please


----------



## Haywire

Ash flurries and an eerie sky today. We sure could use ol' man Hatfield to come cook us up some rain.


----------



## svk

Ah old cars. I had a 68' Chevelle SS396. We put in a .030 over 454 and it ran strong. 

I have owned several older Chevys and Fords. If I had to build a cheap performance car or truck it would definitely be based of the 460 Ford motor as they are readily available and don't cost an arm and a leg like anything that is related to BBC.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got a 1984 E-350 w/a 460 and a C-6 trans. It will outrun my 01 F-350 6.8L V-10


----------



## JustJeff

Neither one of em will drive past gas pumps! Lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sounds great, those are some nice cars, but all I see is a saw!!! The 351 Boss was a strong running motor. The Boss 302 and Z-28 302 were neck & neck, but the Boss 351 destroyed the Z-28 350. Too bad is was so close to the end of "real performance" for quite some time to come.


Sorry Mike.
He had told me about them on the way there, so I had my phone at the ready, but we were in a garage he works out of. I gave him the cash for the saw as he was needing to leave for his sons football practice, then I tossed the 372 in the back and set my phone in the truck as I was ready to leave. The he says, hey before you leave..., now I'm out of the car without my phone and he takes me to the other garage .
I didn't want to run back to the truck, he was in a hurry, but had to at least show them off .


----------



## MustangMike

The 429/460 are very powerful, the problem with them (in cars) is they were very heavy, and worse, the bore spacing made the blocks too long. The bore on the 429/460 is huge.

With the engine against the fire wall, too much of it went in front of the front wheels, ruining your launch and handling. That is why in 1969 many of the NASCAR guys ripped the Boss 429s out (with the aluminum heads they were just as light as a 427) and put their old 427s back in.

Was simply a case of an engine being stuck in a car it was not designed to be in.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> wait...I thought noodling WAS ripping.





Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

My scrounging buggy is starting to take shape. Still have a bunch of work to do but at least it's mostly in one piece! I even used a saw in the construction, I cut a couple pieces off a block of ash (scrounged of course) to space fenders up off wheels. If you look closely you can see the chips by the rear wheel.


----------



## MustangMike

Noodling and Milling are very different, although the result may look the same. Milling is from the end, and produces very fine saw dust (much smaller than a chip). Noodling, conversely, peels the fiber off the log producing very long chips. You have to think of how the grain in the wood goes.

Milling is the toughest on a saw, takes the most time, and produces lots of "fines" to ingest. Rip chain is designed for milling, the reduced angle prevents the chain from dulling as fast as regular chain.


----------



## dancan

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...o-start-a-fight.160653/page-6505#post-6346852

Thot you guys should read that post .
Cantdog is on vacation in Newfoundland .


----------



## LondonNeil

Fruit of the scrounge. Autumn is starting to push summer aside, in the evenings at least, and the stove is in action to fend off the slight chill. Felt good to roll the tarp back on the pile while thinking to myself 'i laid this down about May 2016, ought to be nicely dry....'. Tap tap a few splits together to hear that bowling pin 'tink, tink' and fill a sack to carry inside. Softwoods, cypress mainly, it's what I got last year. I don't mind, it burns bloomin' hot. Feeling great to use my harvest.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You didn't taste it first?!


----------



## foxtrot5

Hey all, new guy here. Discovered your corner of the web after looking around elsewhere and a few folks said this was a good spot for those who like to cut, split, and stack their own wood. I got a great deal on two Husky 455 Ranchers that were practically new. I left the 20" bar on one and put a 16" on the other. Over the course of the late spring and summer I've scrounged roughly 3-4 cords of mixed wood. I'd have more but the wife says no. We use our fireplace from late fall to early spring but mostly as ambiance and single room heat since it pulls cool air into the rest of the drafty old house. Next spring I want to put in a woodstove or something to really help cut back on heating bills. What is the preferred image hosting site around here and I'll share some photos?


----------



## muddstopper

Just upload the pic from your computer to this site. If you look at the little box that says upload a file, you can select the pic off your computer and put it in your post. Hosting sites doesnt always work for everybody unless they are paying for the hosting.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Put a big EPA insert in that fireplace and get an outside air kit for it so it drafts as little as possible from the house


----------



## foxtrot5

woodchip rookie said:


> Put a big EPA insert in that fireplace and get an outside air kit for it so it drafts as little as possible from the house


EPA? Outside air kit? I'm new to all this, is there a sticky with common terms and abbreviations that I could reference?


muddstopper said:


> Just upload the pic from your computer to this site. If you look at the little box that says upload a file, you can select the pic off your computer and put it in your post. Hosting sites doesnt always work for everybody unless they are paying for the hosting.


Thanks, I'll have to see if I can upload direct from my phone!


----------



## abbott295

Welcome to Arboristsite, foxtrot. They told you right; this is a pretty good place. Enjoy your time here and the 14 saws you will soon have.


----------



## woodchip rookie

foxtrot5 said:


> EPA? Outside air kit? I'm new to all this, is there a sticky with common terms and abbreviations that I could reference?



Google, man. Google. I'm on my fone so I can't type a book but google "EPA stove design" and "wood stove outside air kit"(OAK)


----------



## MustangMike

How did you know I have 14??? 12 runners and two in the works!!!


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, I bought a sawmill and decided I needed to put a trailer under it. I already had a trailer frame ready for it but decided I might get one with a little longer bed. Went to my buddy's place "just to look". That didn't end well, bought 2 more trailers. I told her the trailers were pretty much free because now I can cut my own floors with the sawmill. Then I ran. More future projects in mind for them. I'm keeping an eye out for auction sales with steel to buy. I hate going to Canada Steel. This makes somewhere close to 25 trailers now, she is weak.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I've seen people collect wierd things but trailers?


----------



## 95custmz

Trailers and chainsaws! Now were talkin'.


----------



## Jeffkrib

foxtrot5 said:


> I'd have more but the wife says no.



Your in good company and I bet like all of us your wife is the one who burns most of the wood


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Justjeff, I bought a sawmill and decided I needed to put a trailer under it. I already had a trailer frame ready for it but decided I might get one with a little longer bed. Went to my buddy's place "just to look". That didn't end well, bought 2 more trailers. I told her the trailers were pretty much free because now I can cut my own floors with the sawmill. Then I ran. More future projects in mind for them. I'm keeping an eye out for auction sales with steel to buy. I hate going to Canada Steel. This makes somewhere close to 25 trailers now, she is weak.
> View attachment 601585
> View attachment 601586
> View attachment 601587


Nice score! My steel came from Canada steel. I get it at cost from work and we buy a lot of steel. Haven't tallied my bill yet but I think I'm in about $150. 2x2 1/4 angle for extra floor braces. 2x2 3/16 for rails and uprights and 1/8 checker plate for fenders. It would be awesome to be able to cut your own floor boards. I'd want to cut my way into the woods and set that thing up and build my own cabin.


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, she won't allow me to watch the DIY offgrid shows anymore. Says she's going to cancel the Discovery channel and get the **** channel. I get into too much trouble watching Discovery.
I can't wait to use the sawmill but I have so many things to do before snow and the beans will be coming off soon so I will have to head into the bush while I can get there.


----------



## Cowboy254

foxtrot5 said:


> Over the course of the late spring and summer I've scrounged roughly 3-4 cords of mixed wood. I'd have more but the wife says no.



So why did you stop  ?


The many modes of spousal disapproval are but hints,
as @cantoo with his spousal inflicted hospital visits can attest.
But you must keep your family warm in the wints'
Thus, the true scrounger cannot rest.

Alright, I admit it. My poem sucked. But it is Friday arvo in Australia and I've had 6 beers. Now is probably not a good time to scrounge.

Hey guys, have you heard that the Australian gummint is putting in place emission restrictions on non-road spark ignited engines from 2019? Which is code for 2-strokes. Boat outboards, hedge trimmers, leaf blowers, and chainsaws! F-me, I'm livid. This is (in theory) a conservative government doing this .

They snuck out the announcement on the day that the voting public received their forms for the plebiscite on gay marriage so that no-one would notice.

Better stock up on Limbys while I have the chance.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wouldn't worry about it to much cowboy, they will just make the standard the same as the US EPA standards. Manufactures build to comply to the most strict standard (USA). Only difference is we will lose some of the saws like MS381 and makita 7901 will be replaced with 7910.


----------



## LondonNeil

How tight are the restrictions cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> How tight are the restrictions cowboy?



It will take out all boat outboards, most chainsaws, brushcutters and blowers, it seems. 

In the end, it is ridiculous. Of course the relative emissions of 2-strokes is higher than that of 4-strokes...but so is the power. That's why 2-strokes exist - and why they are used for small engines since 4-strokes can't match them for the weight where weight is important. But the relative emissions are irrelevant, surely it must be the absolute that matters (if it matters at all). Who gives a sh!t what emissions a 70cc engine produces? It is trivial. I object to each and every restriction that is placed on our emissions and our freedoms that is placed on us by our government. 

I don't remember being asked if this was ok. And it's not.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well yes and no. I'll see if I can find the graphic when I have a moment, and bear in mind it came from the producers of Aspen alkalyte fuel, but I've seen one claiming one saw on normal fuel pollutes as much as something like a hundred cars. 2 strokes have a purpose, but they are filthy, really filthy. Modern battery technology is almost there, it's fine already for small saws, it'll get there for big saws too. Although why are you worried? You've got your saws and surely it'll only be sales of new saws affected?


----------



## JustJeff

Some interesting 2 stroke technology coming. Bombardier (Evinrude and Skidoo) have been using "etec" direct injection in outboards and snowmobiles for a few years now. These motors meet EPA standards and produce two stroke power. Actually phenomenally due to computer controls, I've rode etec sleds and they are deceptively fast. I think that it will eventually come to small engines as well.


----------



## LondonNeil

Let's see if this link works, should be a graphic of saws and cars showing pollution

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_150547762146912&key=cf5a4e4f45c59ededa7d7617d25006e7&libId=j7luhebo01000cui000MAoc3y4kpi&loc=https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/40080-one-reason-i-use-aspen/?page=147&v=1&out=http://i64.tinypic.com/2dbp7iw.png&ref=https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/40080-one-reason-i-use-aspen/?page=148&title=One reason I use Aspen - Page 147 - Chainsaws - Arbtalk discussion forum for Arborists&txt=<img src="http://i64.tinypic.com/2dbp7iw.png" alt="2dbp7iw.png" class="ipsImage_thumbnailed">

It refers to 95 Ron fuel, that's UK standard and note we calculate Ron differently to our us cousins, think it equates to their 87 Ron ish.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Since its on the internet it must be true. I can make up any number I want to make somebody believe in my agenda. Its not about saving the planet. Its about control.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh I agree, what does the saw and the car do in that comparison? It's meaningless. However it is true that 2 strokes are filthy.


----------



## nighthunter

Was at my stihl dealer yesterday and being as curious as I am I asked about the batery chainsaw and he reckons that stihl willl have a large mount pro battery saws in about 2 years for cutting big timber. I'll stick with my 2 stroke until there fully proven to work


----------



## Jhenderson

LondonNeil said:


> Oh I agree, what does the saw and the car do in that comparison? It's meaningless. However it is true that 2 strokes are filthy.



Two strokes used to be filthy. With modern oils and technology they are merely somewhat dirty now.


----------



## foxtrot5

nighthunter said:


> Was at my stihl dealer yesterday and being as curious as I am I asked about the batery chainsaw and he reckons that stihl willl have a large mount pro battery saws in about 2 years for cutting big timber. I'll stick with my 2 stroke until there fully proven to work



I agree. I think eventually most of us will be using battery saws but for now the technology just isn't there. Plus there's nothing quite like the sound a feeling of a well tuned saw running WOT


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> Some interesting 2 stroke technology coming. Bombardier (Evinrude and Skidoo) have been using "etec" direct injection in outboards and snowmobiles for a few years now. These motors meet EPA standards and produce two stroke power. Actually phenomenally due to computer controls, I've rode etec sleds and they are deceptively fast. I think that it will eventually come to small engines as well.



Yamaha also has a great DI for 2 strokes but is only used in outboards as far as I know. They swapped most of their clean credits on sleds for tech and have not adapted it to sleds. In the outboard world they are very well liked.


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> Was at my stihl dealer yesterday and being as curious as I am I asked about the batery chainsaw and he reckons that stihl willl have a large mount pro battery saws in about 2 years for cutting big timber.


They keep getting better and better. Who knows what the future will bring!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

panolo said:


> Yamaha also has a great DI for 2 strokes but is only used in outboards as far as I know. They swapped most of their clean credits on sleds for tech and have not adapted it to sleds. In the outboard world they are very well liked.


Here in Canada Yamaha only sells 4 strokes.


----------



## turnkey4099

foxtrot5 said:


> I agree. I think eventually most of us will be using battery saws but for now the technology just isn't there. Plus there's nothing quite like the sound a feeling of a well tuned saw running WOT



yes, but I do miss the good smell of the old dirty saws with blue smoke hanging over them. That was the 50s when we mixed with 20wt


----------



## Jeffkrib

The legislation means we are now directly controlled by the US EPA, 
Cat mufflers and limited carbs are coming down under...... And cost recovery part means our saws will become more expensive. Bet any money Stihl and Husky have been lobbying for this to block some competitors.


provide a certification process for new domestic and imported products which are not already certified to US EPA or equivalent international standards
provide mechanisms to consider requests for exemptions from the standards
provide cost recovery provisions to support government administration of the standards.


----------



## muddstopper

foxtrot5 said:


> I agree. I think eventually most of us will be using battery saws but for now the technology just isn't there. Plus there's nothing quite like the sound a feeling of a well tuned saw running WOT


 Yep clean up the air. Run everything off batteries and then charge them up using coal fired power plants. Makes sense to me.


----------



## chucker

muddstopper said:


> Yep clean up the air. Run everything off batteries and then charge them up using coal fired power plants. Makes sense to me.


cross cuts, bucking saw and double bit axe's should train them right for a clear mind!! ?? lol separate the two stoker's from the wisher's!


----------



## muddstopper

I think all these rules and regulation make a good case for restoring all those classic old saws. No electronics to get fried by emp's, and you can make them run on fruit juice and corn if you cant buy gas.


----------



## chucker

muddstopper said:


> I think all these rules and regulation make a good case for restoring all those classic old saws. No electronics to get fried by emp's, and you can make them run on fruit juice and corn if you cant buy gas.


?? no wonder, as I drink lots of fruit juice and eat more than my share of corn... this must be the reason why I am always fired up and ready to go at the first sign of ignition..... guess it beats being all gassed up and ready to fart through the day hey? "LOL"


----------



## MustangMike

Technology is inevitable, necessary, and mostly good. The problem is, sometimes Government gets it wrong.

I'm glad my Mustang gets 22 MPG on the Highway instead of 12, and that the 4.9 Liter Runs like an old 7 Liter. But the cars of the late 70s & 80s were horrible!

Hopefully, the new wave of chain saws will be more like the newer cars than the 80s stuff and we can have our cake and eat it too.

I won't complain about a saw that is light, strong, and fuel efficient.


----------



## KiwiBro

Have been following battery tech closely (disclosure - have investments, planning more) for years, and despite what seems like a decade of promises of breakthrough/game-changing tech being just around the corner, I'm convinced the next dawn won't be a false one. What we are about to see will open up completely new possibilities for Oh.P.E and many other industries. Batteries approaching the energy density of gasoline is not a pipe dream.


----------



## Philbert

Plutonium-ion?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Remember the first cordless drills? I had an 8.9 volt (couldn't quite make 9 I guess) drill 4 holes and then charge for 6 hours! Now I have an 18 volt that I can drill hole in steel with and using two batteries, they charge faster then I can wear them out. I haven't run a battery saw but I bet it would be the cats pajamas. However, I do have a love for the internal combustion engine. It's like a living breathing thing with its own personality (sometimes ignorant). Either way if they stop the sale of gas saws tomorrow, I won't have to worry about it in my lifetime.


----------



## muddstopper

KiwiBro said:


> Have been following battery tech closely (disclosure - have investments, planning more) for years, and despite what seems like a decade of promises of breakthrough/game-changing tech being just around the corner, I'm convinced the next dawn won't be a false one. What we are about to see will open up completely new possibilities for Oh.P.E and many other industries. Batteries approaching the energy density of gasoline is not a pipe dream.


 It doesnt really matter how efficient a battery is, or how long it will run before needing rechargeing, if at the end of the day you have to plug it into the electric power grid to recharge. If the power grid is using non renewable resources, ie, coal, gas, oil, Nuclear, then its not as clean as the makers make it out to be. When you buy a battery operated anything, your concern is how long will the battery last and how much power will it provide. No one thinks about where the power actually comes from. Also no one thinks about what hazardous the chemical composites used to make the battery are to their health. How many of you dispose of your used flashlite batteries responibly, or do you just dump them in the regular trash and send them to the landfield. Worn out battery weed eater, just dump in the dumpster. Think nuclear power is clean, just ask those people in the middle east that have been bombarded with depleted nuclear waste bombs, the effects on the local population. Sure it will penetrate thru armor, but the final death count isnt limited to the actual target. Folks over there are experiencing all kinds of cancers and birth defects from the contaminations left behind from those bombs. It doesnt get any better here at home. We put that waste in barrels and bury it underground and it remains dangerous for 1000's of years. You cant get rid of the stuff. Battery powered tools are here to stay, and they will keep getting better, but dont tell me they are clean.


----------



## MustangMike

muddstopper said:


> It doesnt really matter how efficient a battery is, or how long it will run before needing rechargeing, if at the end of the day you have to plug it into the electric power grid to recharge. If the power grid is using non renewable resources, ie, coal, gas, oil, Nuclear, then its not as clean as the makers make it out to be. When you buy a battery operated anything, your concern is how long will the battery last and how much power will it provide. No one thinks about where the power actually comes from. Also no one thinks about what hazardous the chemical composites used to make the battery are to their health. How many of you dispose of your used flashlite batteries responibly, or do you just dump them in the regular trash and send them to the landfield. Worn out battery weed eater, just dump in the dumpster. Think nuclear power is clean, just ask those people in the middle east that have been bombarded with depleted nuclear waste bombs, the effects on the local population. Sure it will penetrate thru armor, but the final death count isnt limited to the actual target. Folks over there are experiencing all kinds of cancers and birth defects from the contaminations left behind from those bombs. It doesnt get any better here at home. We put that waste in barrels and bury it underground and it remains dangerous for 1000's of years. You cant get rid of the stuff. Battery powered tools are here to stay, and they will keep getting better, but dont tell me they are clean.



Exactly!!! Also, the energy used to mine and create the item in the first place, often more difficult than what we currently have. People rarely look at the total picture, which is what you have to do. Also, the cost will likely be high for some time.


----------



## chucker

"SOLAR" and it's still not the total answer... ? maybe wind powered chain saw's??? can you strap a wind mill onto your back ? lol


----------



## chucker

just a thought? does anyone make a 4 cycle saw yet??


----------



## Erik B

On one of these forums it was stated that chainsaw chaps don't provide much protection when running an electric chainsaw, corded variety. How well would chaps hold up in providing protection while using a battery operated chainsaw? Anyone know of any tests run with that combination?


----------



## MustangMike

Nothing short of Steel provides full protection, it just helps stop the smaller problems (with any powered saw).


----------



## MustangMike

I think the "near term" improvement in chain saws will be fuel injected 2 cycle, when it gets both light enough & affordable enough.


----------



## JustJeff

A chimney sweeps view. 
This is all that ever comes out of my chimney. It's only piece of mind that makes me do it every year. 
It's tough not to channel a little Rick James "He's a super sweep, super sweep. He's super sweeping oouut!" Lol ok too much coffee!


----------



## LondonNeil

muddstopper said:


> It doesnt really matter how efficient a battery is, or how long it will run before needing rechargeing, if at the end of the day you have to plug it into the electric power grid to recharge. If the power grid is using non renewable resources, ie, coal, gas, oil, Nuclear, then its not as clean as the makers make it out to be. When you buy a battery operated anything, your concern is how long will the battery last and how much power will it provide. No one thinks about where the power actually comes from. Also no one thinks about what hazardous the chemical composites used to make the battery are to their health. How many of you dispose of your used flashlite batteries responibly, or do you just dump them in the regular trash and send them to the landfield. Worn out battery weed eater, just dump in the dumpster. Think nuclear power is clean, just ask those people in the middle east that have been bombarded with depleted nuclear waste bombs, the effects on the local population. Sure it will penetrate thru armor, but the final death count isnt limited to the actual target. Folks over there are experiencing all kinds of cancers and birth defects from the contaminations left behind from those bombs. It doesnt get any better here at home. We put that waste in barrels and bury it underground and it remains dangerous for 1000's of years. You cant get rid of the stuff. Battery powered tools are here to stay, and they will keep getting better, but dont tell me they are clean.



I agree with some of that and share your frustration but your mixing a couple of points and missing a couple.

It frustrates me that politicians don't seem to understand the science, don't seem to consider whole life affects (creation and disposal, not just use) and have no idea on balancing local pollution vs worldwide impact of greenhouse gases.

with electricity generation, a power station is highly efficient and generation, transport (grid losses) and final useage is usually still more efficient than a IC engine, particularly a 2 stroke. Add to that here in the UK solar has provided over half the energy for the first time a couple of days this summer and weve had our first ever coal free day since we turned our first coal station on, renewables are growing. power stations are also cleaner , its easier to deal with a large polluter in one spot than millions of little ones

petrol is just so easy to transport though, fill a can and away you go, a big job would need a lot of batteries.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> petrol is just so easy to transport though, fill a can and away you go, a big job would need a lot of batteries.


That's easy just plug the charger into your generator in the woods .
Funny, but I've done this many times, on construction sites it can be a normal thing.


muddstopper said:


> It doesnt really matter how efficient a battery is, or how long it will run before needing rechargeing, if at the end of the day you have to plug it into the electric power grid to recharge. If the power grid is using non renewable resources, ie, coal, gas, oil, Nuclear, then its not as clean as the makers make it out to be. When you buy a battery operated anything, your concern is how long will the battery last and how much power will it provide. No one thinks about where the power actually comes from. Also no one thinks about what hazardous the chemical composites used to make the battery are to their health. How many of you dispose of your used flashlite batteries responibly, or do you just dump them in the regular trash and send them to the landfield. Worn out battery weed eater, just dump in the dumpster. Think nuclear power is clean, just ask those people in the middle east that have been bombarded with depleted nuclear waste bombs, the effects on the local population. Sure it will penetrate thru armor, but the final death count isnt limited to the actual target. Folks over there are experiencing all kinds of cancers and birth defects from the contaminations left behind from those bombs. It doesnt get any better here at home. We put that waste in barrels and bury it underground and it remains dangerous for 1000's of years. You cant get rid of the stuff. Battery powered tools are here to stay, and they will keep getting better, but dont tell me they are clean.


All the energy efficient light bulbs are a perfect example of this  .
I laugh heartily at folks who talk about me burning wood, it's interesting how different our perspectives are and how lopsided we can be.
Personally I feel there is to much forced on us, but I also have seen the advantages of this. One of my favorite saws to run is a 254xp, a somewhat comparable saw to it in the newer saws is the 555. The 555 has more power and is real close in handling and weight, and it will cut almost twice as much on the same gallon of fuel. I'm not a fan of all the computer crap, but it's hard to argue with those results as Mike was saying. While the learning curve on these products is not a cost that I personally want to bear, which is why I buy the beta version of almost nothing. I still believe that with all the issues the newer saws have had that for a company who is burning gallons of fuel a day the difference in the initial cost difference vs the cost of fuel savings the overall cost of ownership is less running the newer saws. For us guys burning a bit of firewood we don't see it as much.
I do still have some choice in the end as I get to choose what I buy, the bummer is if I want new they have reduced the number of choices, which is why I typically buy used .


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol at the generator!

Burning wood is a similar issue, I'm sure its the local pollution that is driving saw clean up, not the overall efficiency. Air quality not global warming. Even modern stoves, run clean (on dry wood, run hot and hard) pollute a bit, and more than a mains gas powered boiler. However despite the poor air quality here in london, which causes premature deaths locally, I feel comfortable knowing I'm using a renewable instead of releasing a couple of tonnes of carbon from burning gas each winter, reducing my affect on global warming.

Anyway, saws are good things, but legislation to drive cleaner tech isn't all bad either.


----------



## JustJeff

Burning wood releases no more carbon than it would decomposing, so it is said. Making wood carbon neutral. 
I like it because it keeps my house warm for cheap!


----------



## JustJeff

After cleaning the chimney and removing the blower fan and cleaning, I decided to clean off the hearth which then received a new coat of sealer.


----------



## muddstopper

London, I understand where you are coming from. I have done more than a little research into renewable energy. While I have no practical experience in producing grid power, My brother is one of the few people left that is qualified to operate, hydro, steam and nuclear power plants. I have sat and listened to his tales and stories. Best one is when someone ask him why the lake levels dont stay up year round. His answer is always, do your lights come on when you throw the switch. Pretty much sums it up. Everyone expects to just be able to hit the switch and lights turn on. Very little is ever thought about what it actually takes to make that happen.

I read some research paper once that claimed that a area of 10,000 acres (dont hold me to that number, may have been sqmiles)), covered in solar panels could produce all the electrcial needs of the entire US. Since the sun doesnt shine on the same spot 24 hrs a day it isnt practical without some sort of storage system, This would probably have to be some sort of battery. Now the argument can be, and has been, made that putting up 10,000 acres of solar panels would take up to much land that could otherwise be used for something else. My argument to that is, there is way over 10,000 acres of roofs on houses and factories. Take a heck of an infrastructure to tie it all together for sure. 

In that same research paper, those same 10,000 acres could supply enough algae alcohol to keep every automoble in the country running, with out the need for petroleum gas or diesel. Uhm let that one sink in for a minute. Wonder how many acres are in corn production now just to make ethanol to put in our gas tanks. Algae alcohol has other extra side benefits, it can be fed with waste water raw sewage and garbage, all it needs to work is sunlite. Best part is the by products is clean water and high protein feed stock. 

I have no problems with using battery powered tools and buying ethanol gas to run my car. Do it every day, but I do realize where its all coming from and have no illusions as the how little it actually does to clean up our environment.

I have also fought the fight with the govenment about installing my own hydro generator. Most folks dont know that any water that doesnt originate and terminate on your own property, the government owns it. Thats right, that spring, creek or river running thur you land isnt yours. Think that isnt so, read about the folks that have had to remove their rain catching ponds to allow the rain water to run on down the valley. even rain barrels catching runoff your gutter spouts isnt yours to catch. 

You will read everywhere that the power company has to buy any excess power you can produce. Put in a solar panel and sell power back to the power companies. Well, that just isnt true. You might be able to get them to buy it from you, but they dont actually pay you anything. They give credits, They credit it on your power bill, but it isnt a even credit. They only have to credit the amount it would cost them to produce the power themself, but when you use it back, they get to charge you what they normally would charge anybody else for the same amount of power. You dont get to sell them 10,000kw of power and then take it back for what they allowed you in credit. Also, if you dont ever need the power they have given you credit for producing, well, they wont write you a check, they just keep it, they profit off your work.

Then you have the regulations you have to meet if you decide you want to put in a hydro power system and sell (give) them your excess power. They have to design the system and approve every aspect of the installation. This alone will add massive cost/fees to the your installation. I am going to built my system without the government interference. I will also be connected to the grid, but will be able to throw a switch if I need the grid power. I wont be doing the net metering thing, screw them. If they want me to pay them to do the install and wont pay me for any power I produce, they can go buy another bucket of coal.


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> IIf the power grid is using non renewable resources, ie, coal, gas, oil...dont tell me they are clean.


I wont.


muddstopper said:


> No one thinks about where the power actually comes from. Also no one thinks about what hazardous the chemical composites used to make the battery are to their health.


I expect you'll be surprised at what's coming.


MustangMike said:


> Exactly!!! Also, the energy used to mine and create the item in the first place, often more difficult than what we currently have. People rarely look at the total picture, which is what you have to do. Also, the cost will likely be high for some time.


Agreed, when it comes to energy generation tech of today.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Plutonium-ion?
> 
> Philbert


LOL. Yeah that's it. Of course, it's part of the 1%ers plan to then label us deplorables terrorists for having in our possession 'oniums' thus shoving us all into FEMA camps. Remember, only the paranoid survive the brave new world.


----------



## Philbert

I mentioned plutonium as it powered the Cassini spacecraft for the padt20 years, all the way to Saturn. 

Problems with all energy sources. As an old fart, I'm waiting for a methane powered saw. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I agree with some of that and share your frustration but your mixing a couple of points and missing a couple.
> 
> It frustrates me that politicians don't seem to understand the science, don't seem to consider whole life affects (creation and disposal, not just use) and have no idea on balancing local pollution vs worldwide impact of greenhouse gases.
> 
> with electricity generation, a power station is highly efficient and generation, transport (grid losses) and final useage is usually still more efficient than a IC engine, particularly a 2 stroke. Add to that here in the UK solar has provided over half the energy for the first time a couple of days this summer and weve had our first ever coal free day since we turned our first coal station on, renewables are growing. power stations are also cleaner , its easier to deal with a large polluter in one spot than millions of little ones
> 
> petrol is just so easy to transport though, fill a can and away you go, a big job would need a lot of batteries.


Agreed. Not to mention what if the batteries were made from the waste products created from 'scrubbing' coal-fired generators or coal mining itself?
Personally, I hanker for a distributed generation model, but the tech really isn't there for it yet and centralised generation and transmission is still the way to go for the vast majority of the industrialised world.

Also, when batteries are as energy dense as gasoline/petrol, and the box of 'em weighs as much or is lighter than a can of petrol, we'll start seeing the bigger electric saws. Motor tech has come a long way too. The progress is such that they have, in my opinion at least, leapfrogged batteries and wont ever be the bottleneck they once were. The torque of some of these incredibly light motors is quite astounding. Scary even. But they require sustained currents unobtainable from any lightweight batteries of today. Bridge that gap and outrageously good things can happen in so many aspects of our everyday lives.


----------



## Philbert

Erik B said:


> How well would chaps hold up in providing protection while using a battery operated chainsaw?



We did a test/demo at a GTG several years ago, with some retired chaps.

The chaps tripped the overload protection on the 40V battery powered chainsaw, and also jammed the nose sprocket causing the saw to stop.

Can't say that this will work with _all_ battery powered saws, and _all_ chaps. But also can't make that promise with _all_ gasoline powered chainsaws.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> I mentioned plutonium as it powered the Cassini spacecraft for the padt20 years, all the way to Saturn.


A pity atomic batteries in the wrong hands could be such a problem. Pretty darn impressive otherwise.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> Burning wood releases no more carbon than it would decomposing, so it is said. Making wood carbon neutral.
> I like it because it keeps my house warm for cheap!


A bit sideways but for many years here, businesses in need of carbon credits were buying them offshore for a pittance. Our useless government was still valuing the credits at a legislated price far in excess of that. In a few cases the windfall profits many 'polluters' were making from carbon credit arbitrage exceeded the underlying profits of their businesses. What a joke of a system. A contrived market distortion that has done almost nothing to reduce pollution.


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> London, I understand where you are coming from. I have done more than a little research into renewable energy. While I have no practical experience in producing grid power, My brother is one of the few people left that is qualified to operate, hydro, steam and nuclear power plants. I have sat and listened to his tales and stories. Best one is when someone ask him why the lake levels dont stay up year round. His answer is always, do your lights come on when you throw the switch. Pretty much sums it up. Everyone expects to just be able to hit the switch and lights turn on. Very little is ever thought about what it actually takes to make that happen.
> 
> I read some research paper once that claimed that a area of 10,000 acres (dont hold me to that number, may have been sqmiles)), covered in solar panels could produce all the electrcial needs of the entire US. Since the sun doesnt shine on the same spot 24 hrs a day it isnt practical without some sort of storage system, This would probably have to be some sort of battery. Now the argument can be, and has been, made that putting up 10,000 acres of solar panels would take up to much land that could otherwise be used for something else. My argument to that is, there is way over 10,000 acres of roofs on houses and factories. Take a heck of an infrastructure to tie it all together for sure.
> 
> In that same research paper, those same 10,000 acres could supply enough algae alcohol to keep every automoble in the country running, with out the need for petroleum gas or diesel. Uhm let that one sink in for a minute. Wonder how many acres are in corn production now just to make ethanol to put in our gas tanks. Algae alcohol has other extra side benefits, it can be fed with waste water raw sewage and garbage, all it needs to work is sunlite. Best part is the by products is clean water and high protein feed stock.
> 
> I have no problems with using battery powered tools and buying ethanol gas to run my car. Do it every day, but I do realize where its all coming from and have no illusions as the how little it actually does to clean up our environment.
> 
> I have also fought the fight with the govenment about installing my own hydro generator. Most folks dont know that any water that doesnt originate and terminate on your own property, the government owns it. Thats right, that spring, creek or river running thur you land isnt yours. Think that isnt so, read about the folks that have had to remove their rain catching ponds to allow the rain water to run on down the valley. even rain barrels catching runoff your gutter spouts isnt yours to catch.
> 
> You will read everywhere that the power company has to buy any excess power you can produce. Put in a solar panel and sell power back to the power companies. Well, that just isnt true. You might be able to get them to buy it from you, but they dont actually pay you anything. They give credits, They credit it on your power bill, but it isnt a even credit. They only have to credit the amount it would cost them to produce the power themself, but when you use it back, they get to charge you what they normally would charge anybody else for the same amount of power. You dont get to sell them 10,000kw of power and then take it back for what they allowed you in credit. Also, if you dont ever need the power they have given you credit for producing, well, they wont write you a check, they just keep it, they profit off your work.
> 
> Then you have the regulations you have to meet if you decide you want to put in a hydro power system and sell (give) them your excess power. They have to design the system and approve every aspect of the installation. This alone will add massive cost/fees to the your installation. I am going to built my system without the government interference. I will also be connected to the grid, but will be able to throw a switch if I need the grid power. I wont be doing the net metering thing, screw them. If they want me to pay them to do the install and wont pay me for any power I produce, they can go buy another bucket of coal.


The same barriers to adoption of distributed generation apply here too, Mr Mudd. Incumbents fearful of a death spiral will do almost everything legally possible to ensure we keep contributing to their network costs in particular.

I did a micro-hydro feasibility study for farming friends a few years ago. At that time the law still allowed such water use with relatively few restrictions. The $50k costs were paid back in under 4 years (closer to three), but they couldn't afford the up-front costs. Had they done so, the system would be almost paid off by now in savings alone. It didn't stack up if we had to grid connect (hurdles from incumbent providers and no feed-in tariffs) and neither did storage systems stack up - the costs of storage systems made the pay-off negligible. Instead the electricity was wasted when it couldn't be used to displace/augment the incumbent providers electricity. It was a dairy farm, so they had huge peaks in electricity use twice per day during milkings and then some general consistent baseload needs for houses, milk chiller, etc. We even had factored into it water pumping to huge tanks high up hills as far as the pumps would go, to take the electricity that would have otherwise been shed from the system during low-load times of the day. The tanks would gravity-feed to troughs and augment the supply of the water for washing down the milking platform.

What's coming down the pipeline from battery tech will make renewables so much more viable. But like you and others have noted, the renewables aren't always as clean as they are marketed, if people stop to think about the bigger picture and full life-cycle implications of such systems.

*editing to add* We've a NZ business doing fantastic (but highly overpriced) farm motorbikes. Two wheel drive, go darn near anywhere, with storage for tools, farm stuff, etc. Things like that could have sucked up some of the excess generation the micro hydro scheme produced outside the peak usage times. Heck, I know of electric motor tech that is being tested in farm tractors. Even just a decade ago, whoda thunk of battery powered farm tractors. May we all live in interesting times.


----------



## JustJeff

Wanna know why governments haven't pushed solar? How do you tax it?


----------



## LondonNeil

I started hitting the quote button but it wold be too long to quote Jeff, mudstopper and Kiwibro. So I'll just 'Agree' and make some further random points.

with renewables there is no single silver bullet, we must mix wind, solar, wave and tidal, plus biomass (wood) of course....oh and better insulation/efficiency.

In the uk we are well located for wave and tidal, the Severn estuary (the bit blow Wales and above Cornwall) has the 2nd largest tidal range anywhere in the world and the area that could be barraged off is immense, it could replace several power stations....but it costs loads so it has never happened. So frustrating....instead we ask the French to build us new nuclear stations funded by the Chinese WTF!!!

All our solar is really small local genration, mainly householders with a few panels or their roof. This summer we had a day or 2 where solar acounted for over half the power in the day, I was surprised.

fluctuating renewables like wind and tidal can make matters worse. Coal stations have to fill the gaps or shut down and that fluctuation maks them inefficient. We need better storage!

Failure to really REALLY think things through causes perverse effects as the legislation or acton come in, for example, The wood I burn, like virtually all wood waste of any kind (old furniture, arb waste, anything) if i didn't burn it would go to our Drax power station via our local recycling centre. The UK put the Drax coal station over to biomass completely as a major contribution to meeting our Kioto/Paris carbon reduction targets. Drax is now such a large consumer it needs to be fed and wood is shipped in from arond the world, some fro the states, and from places where forests are being clear cut in unsustainable fashion. Studies (by Greenpeace and the like, so take a pinch of salt but) suggest the energy used to transport and process (chip)is greater than the energy needed to generate the same power using coal sourced locally and the damage done by unsustainable forestry makes this worse.....to be good renewables need to be local...burn local arb waste like me!


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> We did a test/demo at a GTG several years ago, with some retired chaps.
> 
> The chaps tripped the overload protection on the 40V battery powered chainsaw, and also jammed the nose sprocket causing the saw to stop.
> 
> Can't say that this will work with _all_ battery powered saws, and _all_ chaps. But also can't make that promise with _all_ gasoline powered chainsaws.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, I can't see how the power source has any effect on the mechanical process of stopping a chain. I don't see a battery powered one being capable of overriding a snagged up chain. I very well remember the trouble I had clearing the results of hitting a hunk of baling twine.


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> I mentioned plutonium as it powered the Cassini spacecraft for the padt20 years, all the way to Saturn.
> 
> Problems with all energy sources. As an old fart, I'm waiting for a methane powered saw.
> 
> Philbert


I too like to fart, and deplete the oooozone layer in my shorts! lol


----------



## KiwiBro

chucker said:


> I too like to fart, and deplete the oooozone layer in my shorts! lol


The rotting vegetation on land flooded for large hydro schemes, and the vegetation that dies and rots during seasonal changes in hydro lake levels, releases vast amounts of methane. I'd like to see the EPA come up with a cat muffler for that.


----------



## chucker

KiwiBro said:


> The rotting vegetation on land flooded for large hydro schemes, and the vegetation that dies and rots during seasonal changes in hydro lake levels, releases vast amounts of methane. I'd like to see the EPA come up with a cat muffler for that.


you know I will bet their working on that right now!! as we all know the governments money is never ending! lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Wanna know why governments haven't pushed solar? How do you tax it?


If the gubmit really cared we would get huge tax credits for installing off the grid equipment. The more we rely on them, the more money they make. If they cant gain money or power from it, they dont care about it. If they can make money from it, it's illegal to use/do without paying for a permit.


----------



## dancan

I was yardsailin this morning , I managed to scrounge up 2 axes 
A Hults Bruks and another unknown , 15$ for the pair





I also scored 4 cans of this stuff for 30$




Then I get a call from the developer , he's got a couple of rush cutjobs , cut and leave tree length , he'll haul out and one that's about 20 miles away , he offered money for that job 
Here's this afternoon's scrounge , septic field in the tree line












Polly a cord of maple and 2 of spruce , I didn't delimb the tops down to Zoggerwood because of time constraints lol
This maple did get fetched up higher in the other trees than this pic




I hate leaving trees fetched up on a job so I went to the truck , grabbed my pv and a sling 




It was too small for the pv hook to grab but the sling worked perfect and I was able to roll it out of the tops .
I'm starting to think I have a surplus of wood ...


----------



## LondonNeil

A guy could get jealous of you scoring all these $5 HBs. Oh wait....no.... I can't...... I'm already jealous!

Paid scrounging for Mighty Mouse Logging, woo who!


----------



## KiwiBro

Wait a minute. Dancan, you don't get paid other than in wood for most clearing jobs? Are you selling the firewood or consuming it all or? I tried to do clearing jobs here and taking the wood only as payment. It didn't stack up on any level other than feeling good. A small profit from selling firewood only just keeps it going without any serious profit. Occasionally I work a profit share deal - they underwrite my reasonable costs, and we split any profits above that. Obviously, when the wood is 'highly valuable' or "highly dangerous" they don't mind paying a hourly rate for the felling work alone.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Scrounged some fire pit wood out of the woods after the last few storms. I had my best helper ever with me and the supervisor.







Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## dancan

Up to 5 years ago I was doing cleanups and clearing lots as a second income , I didn't burn any wood at that time .
After I broke my tib/fib I put a woodfurnace in but the wood supply dried up due to the lengthy recovery time and not being able to cut for money.
Luckily Pioneerguy600 brought me a load or two of wood and got the OK from his boss for me to cut on some of the lots they were clearing , that gave me access to some wood and a lot of rehab with lots of pain and slow gains.
As time went by I met Jerry's (pioneerguy600) boss , he gave me a key to the gate and permission to scrounge all the wood I need (as long as it's dead or blowdowns) . I can hunt there plus get rock or gravel from his quarry as well .
As my mobility increased Jerry asked if I would help cut the power line for the subdivision and I haven't looked back since lol
Another reason that Jerry or myself cut for Paul just for the wood is that there are other locals that will do the same so we want to keep that door closed because the next thing you know is that they get a key to the gate and .....
The big house lot that I cut last fall and over the winter was for another fella that Paul referred me to, he did pay me for fuel and a bit , I gave 5 cord away , sold 3 , hauled 4 cord home and there's polly 15 cord there yet .
It has been a personal challenge to see how far I can push myself. 
Paul does find that I'm very efficient at getting the job done and is happy with my work .
I do have a separate pile of logs that I bought to sell as well .
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> We did a test/demo at a GTG several years ago, with some retired chaps.
> 
> The chaps tripped the overload protection on the 40V battery powered chainsaw, and also jammed the nose sprocket causing the saw to stop.
> 
> Can't say that this will work with _all_ battery powered saws, and _all_ chaps. But also can't make that promise with _all_ gasoline powered chainsaws.
> 
> Philbert


With over load protection on battery saws, that would make them a bit safer than 120VAC saws. The one electric I had, had no overload protection, other than the circuit breaker in the house.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I hope that makes sense.


Perfect sense, thanks. Cowboy would say it stands to reason.


----------



## Jeffkrib

The biggest problem facing the world is population growth. For the last 40 years the population has been growing at an unrelenting rate of about 95 million per year or 1 billion every 12 years. When will it slow down, we are diluting the worlds resources and setting our grandchildren up for serious pain.


----------



## muddstopper

Pointing my nose back to firewood and forgetting about the worlds problems. Everything I have touched the last few days has turned to crap. Dang little ventrac keeps blowing hoses. Everytime I crank it up it ends up costing me $25 for a hose and a bunch of oil. Blowed 3 hoses in the last week. Head down to tractor to see if I can find the leak and find a flat tire. I just had the one on the other side repaired last week. Blowed up the tire for a temporary fix until next week. washed all the oil off the tractor before looking for oil leak. Couldnt make it leak a drop. topped it off with oil, worked all the levers dang thing wouldnt leak. well maybe it needs to be hot so I decide to hook tractor to my splitter that hasnt been cranked since May, 2016. Of course battery was dead. Grab the jump box and its dead too. So dragged the splitter back to the shop and hooked up battery charger. While standing there, I look under tractor and see a big puddle of oil, but machine wasnt even running. WTF, so lay down and started pulling apart the hoses. found the leak, but cant get a new hose until Monday. Got to looking at a hyd winch I had traded up a while back. Light bulb goes off in head. Put it on a receiver hitch and mount on the back of the Ventrac. Would be a simple and quick project and the hydraulic connections are already in place. Now this is a 8000lb winch, and my little ventrac probably dont weigh 1200 lbs. Easy to see anything really heavy is just going to pull the tractor and not what the cable is hooked to. Who cares, should work for firewood skidding. Also my brothers Massey has a extra valve on the back and he has a receiver for the 3 point so if I have anything serious to pull, just pull the pin and swap tractors. Only big problem is this is a boom crane winch, so it wont free spool to drag the rope. This will make for slow hookups, but who ever said firewooding has to be fast. Milk goes sour, make butter.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Geez mudstopper, I thought I was being negative with the worlds problems. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Perfect sense, thanks. Cowboy would say it stands to reason.



That sounds like something I'd say.

Leaping lizards! Look what I started, I have a b!tch about our stupid gummint and there's four pages of back and forth. Me, I just want to fire up my saws and the gummint to just sod off and leave me alone. Anyway ...

Mt Cowboy is shrinking now, I've moved 15 cubes over to the shed and stacked outside. Dry stuff straight into the shed, green stuff outside, all de-barked. My guess is that there's at least another 20 cubes or more still to go. Also did a bit of wattle clean-up today with the remainder of what fell over recently turned into fire pit wood. It's kinda green but with the sun getting a bit higher now and the wood stacked on a north-facing slope it'll dry out pretty quickly.


----------



## woodchip rookie

For a second I wondered why you would stack wood on the north side of anything.


----------



## Ranchers-son

Philbert said:


> Plutonium-ion?
> 
> Philbert


RADIOACTIVE CHAINSAWS


----------



## MNGuns

JustJeff said:


> A chimney sweeps view. View attachment 601803
> This is all that ever comes out of my chimney. It's only piece of mind that makes me do it every year. View attachment 601804
> It's tough not to channel a little Rick James "He's a super sweep, super sweep. He's super sweeping oouut!" Lol ok too much coffee!View attachment 601805



I get the same out of mine. Just a handful or so of fine black dust in 20' of double wall pipe. Almost does not warrant the effort.


----------



## LondonNeil

I did exactly the same woodchip rookie


----------



## muddstopper

Good News!! after letting the battery charge overnite, wood splitter cranks. I guess that means I have ran out of excuses for getting my wood split. Now if the battery just holds a charge for more than a few hours.


----------



## chucker

muddstopper said:


> Good News!! after letting the battery charge overnite, wood splitter cranks. I guess that means I have ran out of excuses for getting my wood split. Now if the battery just holds a charge for more than a few hours.


lol don't shut it off till you are done ! lol


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Good News!! after letting the battery charge overnite, wood splitter cranks. I guess that means I have ran out of excuses for getting my wood split. Now if the battery just holds a charge for more than a few hours.


Park it on a hill, just in case.


----------



## muddstopper

I got it hooked behind the tractor with the leaking hose. I'll fix the hose tomorrow and then see if I can bust those 40in dia whiteoak knots. Most of what I have scrounged this year doesnt need splitting, pecker poles I dragged from my brothers house. Couple of hrs and I will be done for the 2018 season. Then I am thinking about getting back to work on my processor, it hasnt been touched in over a year. Found a piece of 2in sq tubeing in the scrap pile, more than enough to make the hitch to mount that hyd winch with. I think I have some QC saved up and some odd ball hoses to hook it up with. I'll have to take a pic when I get it going, just to outdo Cantoo's "Steiner" logging.


----------



## dancan

On the way to the powerline cut I passed by my green charging station 







It wasn't working too good , hardly any wind .
Since I knew this would be 20 some odd miles from home one way and was maple and spruce I called a friend that lived closer and gave him this scrounge .
When I got there ,,,






FFS , OAK !!!
Had I known , I'd have drug my trailer 
But hey , I have a happy friend


----------



## MustangMike

There is a huge wind mill (private) up on a hill near me (Quaker Ridge). The blades have not turned in years! Guess they need maintenance, the guy must have lost a fortune on this thing. Just sits there like a big eye sore!


----------



## dancan

The ones here turn for money , Cantoo has a big windfarm in his view plane .


----------



## woodchip rookie

I knew I shoulda saved the first batch of 5 or 6 cans I just threw away. 100% cotton shirt as a wick, empty Husky feul can and diesel mixed with used engine oil. Its a little rich because of the wick being up too high but I'll have some new lanterns shortly.


----------



## JustJeff

Moved a load of silver maple over to the splitter tonight. Think I'll wait on some cooler days. 82 here today so this afternoon my daughter and I drove over to Lake Huron for a swim. As for the silver maple, a lot of guys scoff at it but I burned a fair bit of it last year and found it coals up really nice and the coals give off heat for a good while. I'll never turn down silver maple.


----------



## Haywire

Out thinning today, I stumbled upon this beauty! Had to be a foot and half from top to bottom.
I gave it a nice wide berth


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Pointing my nose back to firewood and forgetting about the worlds problems. Everything I have touched the last few days has turned to crap. Dang little ventrac keeps blowing hoses. Everytime I crank it up it ends up costing me $25 for a hose and a bunch of oil. Blowed 3 hoses in the last week. Head down to tractor to see if I can find the leak and find a flat tire. I just had the one on the other side repaired last week. Blowed up the tire for a temporary fix until next week. washed all the oil off the tractor before looking for oil leak. Couldnt make it leak a drop. topped it off with oil, worked all the levers dang thing wouldnt leak. well maybe it needs to be hot so I decide to hook tractor to my splitter that hasnt been cranked since May, 2016. Of course battery was dead. Grab the jump box and its dead too. So dragged the splitter back to the shop and hooked up battery charger. While standing there, I look under tractor and see a big puddle of oil, but machine wasnt even running. WTF, so lay down and started pulling apart the hoses. found the leak, but cant get a new hose until Monday. Got to looking at a hyd winch I had traded up a while back. Light bulb goes off in head. Put it on a receiver hitch and mount on the back of the Ventrac. Would be a simple and quick project and the hydraulic connections are already in place. Now this is a 8000lb winch, and my little ventrac probably dont weigh 1200 lbs. Easy to see anything really heavy is just going to pull the tractor and not what the cable is hooked to. Who cares, should work for firewood skidding. Also my brothers Massey has a extra valve on the back and he has a receiver for the 3 point so if I have anything serious to pull, just pull the pin and swap tractors. Only big problem is this is a boom crane winch, so it wont free spool to drag the rope. This will make for slow hookups, but who ever said firewooding has to be fast. Milk goes sour, make butter.


Dang Mudd, the way things are going, I think you should pack up and head to Florida for a week or so vacation. You need the break, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 602106
> Moved a load of silver maple over to the splitter tonight. Think I'll wait on some cooler days. 82 here today so this afternoon my daughter and I drove over to Lake Huron for a swim. As for the silver maple, a lot of guys scoff at it but I burned a fair bit of it last year and found it coals up really nice and the coals give off heat for a good while. I'll never turn down silver maple.


Lotsa good things about silver weeds. Light, dries fast, splits easy when dry, easy to carry in, lights easy, burns hot.
Only bad thing is it doesnt burn long, but depending on what region you're in thats not so bad sometimes. Most of the time during the day I could burn silver maple as a primary feul and use sugar maple over night then switch back to silver in the morning. But I have mostly ash, so I burn ash during the day, then switch to ash at night. Then switch back to ash. Then mix in some ash with the ash and burn more ash.  Ash is my spirit tree.


----------



## JustJeff

I've been reading that Norwegian wood chopping book so I decided to knock some wood apart by hand. The cheap maul knocks it apart but I'd like to try a fiskars axe. Everyone seems to think they're the cats pajamas.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Lotsa good things about silver weeds. Light, dries fast, splits easy when dry, easy to carry in, lights easy, burns hot.
> Only bad thing is it doesnt burn long, but depending on what region you're in thats not so bad sometimes. Most of the time during the day I could burn silver maple as a primary feul and use sugar maple over night then switch back to silver in the morning. But I have mostly ash, so I burn ash during the day, then switch to ash at night. Then switch back to ash. Then mix in some ash with the ash and burn more ash.  Ash is my spirit tree.


Ash is good wood. Doesn't seem to matter what I stuff this stove with, I get good heat out of it. I can put a couple hunks of silver in it and still have a good bed of coals in the morning.


----------



## muddstopper

Engineers should have to work on the things they design. After about two hours of cussing and beating, I finally got that leaking hose changed. The hose in question goes from the pump, thru the middle of the frame, and connected to a elbow fitting that was mounted outside the frame, right behind the rear wheel. They dont make a wrench that will reach thru all that mess and take off that hose. I had to remove the wheel, remove the oil filter, remove the oil filter base, drag the hose thru the frame where I could get a wrench on it. Now these new hoses have bigger jic fittings than what is originally on the machine. One I got the new hose connected to the oil filter base, I had to feed it back thru the hole in the frame and push it down thru the middle with all the other hoses. Of course that bigger fitting didnt want to fit thru the small hole in the frame, because not only is the fitting a larger wrench size, the crimped part is longer than the old style. This mean unbolting the cable mount that shift the rear end from low range to high range and prying the cable to the side so that dang hose would make the 90* bend to turn straight down. Now mind you, the bottom of the tractor only sets about 6 inches off the ground and I cant get on one knee and work, so here I am laying on my side, trying to reach over and into the frame with one arm, and pushing the hose with the other hand. Worked up a lather, but finally got it done and put back together. Took the splitter to the wood pile and those big pieces I wanted to split where just to big, even with the crane, to set on the beam. I split one little stick, looked at the pile and said to heck with it. Going to have to noodle those rounds one more time. Parked the splitter and tractor back under the shed and climbed in my recliner and took a nap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what happens when you give a college kid a computer with CAD on it.


----------



## Philbert

Did not read all that @muddstopper, but it did not sound like fun. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Engineers should have to work on the things they design. After about two hours of cussing and beating, I finally got that leaking hose changed. The hose in question goes from the pump, thru the middle of the frame, and connected to a elbow fitting that was mounted outside the frame, right behind the rear wheel. They dont make a wrench that will reach thru all that mess and take off that hose. I had to remove the wheel, remove the oil filter, remove the oil filter base, drag the hose thru the frame where I could get a wrench on it. Now these new hoses have bigger jic fittings than what is originally on the machine. One I got the new hose connected to the oil filter base, I had to feed it back thru the hole in the frame and push it down thru the middle with all the other hoses. Of course that bigger fitting didnt want to fit thru the small hole in the frame, because not only is the fitting a larger wrench size, the crimped part is longer than the old style. This mean unbolting the cable mount that shift the rear end from low range to high range and prying the cable to the side so that dang hose would make the 90* bend to turn straight down. Now mind you, the bottom of the tractor only sets about 6 inches off the ground and I cant get on one knee and work, so here I am laying on my side, trying to reach over and into the frame with one arm, and pushing the hose with the other hand. Worked up a lather, but finally got it done and put back together. Took the splitter to the wood pile and those big pieces I wanted to split where just to big, even with the crane, to set on the beam. I split one little stick, looked at the pile and said to heck with it. Going to have to noodle those rounds one more time. Parked the splitter and tractor back under the shed and climbed in my recliner and took a nap.


But you won in the end. Onya.


----------



## muddstopper

KiwiBro said:


> But you won in the end. Onya.


He who dies with the most tools, Wins!


----------



## cantoo

Steiners can be a treat to work on. I use a grinder and cut the floor boards out of mine to replace the hoses. Then I just bolt a new floor on. Saves hours of cursing. They are designed to never have a hose leak. And they don't as long as they stay in the showroom.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> EVERYTHING NOW is designed to never have a hose leak. And they don't as long as they stay in the showroom.


Fixed it for you


----------



## MustangMike

He who LIVES with the most toys wins!!!


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> The cheap maul knocks it apart but I'd like to try a fiskars axe. Everyone seems to think they're the cats pajamas.



The Fiskars X-27 is the best hand held splitting device I have ever used. Been splitting wood for over 40 years, and until 3 years ago did not own a splitter. Rented one once, but I would not split the Elm I could not split either! Ended up noodling that with the 044.

I have used traditional 6 & 8 lb with wook & glass handles, and metal Monster Mauls of various configurations (some home made).

There may be some high end stuff I have not tried, but IMO it is the best affordable hand held splitting device, and I have not been able to break it yet!


----------



## muddstopper

I havent cranked my steiner in years. When I bought the Ventrac, the steiner sort of became obsolete. One day I will drag the steiner out and get it back to running.. My Ventrac was the 7nt one sold in the southeast, so Its pretty old now too. It had a hard life, grinding stumps, trenching and pushing that power rake around. Its pretty much worn out. The hoses that keep bursting are original 2500psi hoses. The replacement hoses are 6000psi because thats all the local stores sale around here now. Newer equipment runs on higher pressures than some of the older stuff so nobody stocks the lower psi stuff anymore. Drawbacks of the higher pressure hoses is just the actual size of the hose. Bigger dia., stiffer to bend, fittings tend to be longer with a bigger wrench size. When your already working in tight spots, those bigger sizes can become a real pain to squeeze into.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> The Fiskars X-27 is the best hand held splitting device I have ever used. Been splitting wood for over 40 years, and until 3 years ago did not own a splitter. Rented one once, but I would not split the Elm I could not split either! Ended up noodling that with the 044.
> 
> I have used traditional 6 & 8 lb with wook & glass handles, and metal Monster Mauls of various configurations (some home made).
> 
> There may be some high end stuff I have not tried, but IMO it is the best affordable hand held splitting device, and I have not been able to break it yet!


I have an x27 and wish I could use it more but I have to use the isocore on everything I have. The x27 wont split it. Not even close. The last round of "splitting" I did was with a 395xp. Beats any swinger I've used.


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> He who dies with the most tools, Wins!





MustangMike said:


> He who LIVES with the most toys wins!!!


The most WORKING toys perhaps?


----------



## LondonNeil

Agree, I love the x27, but some stuff just laughs at it. That's when the big boy, the 8lb stihl pro cleaving hammer comes to play. I don't like using that for long though, it's hard work.


----------



## svk

Hand splitting is a lot of fun when the wood cooperates. Then you have the patience for the odd tough piece. When splitting species where every round it a battle it loses it's enjoyment quickly lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Hand splitting is a lot of fun when the wood cooperates. Then you have the patience for the odd tough piece. When splitting species where every round it a battle it loses it's enjoyment quickly lol.



Bang on. A nice bit of oak or if I'm ever lucky enough again to get locust,,ooo the joy. A bit of super crotchety wavy grained and wire infested ash, or some wavy grained willow that is springy as cork.....that't the stuff that wore out my patience and sent me to ebay to bid on a bigger saw. Hmm, guess that means this story has a happy ending. I do try wedges and the sledge on some of the hard stuff, but that is never a satisfying experience.


----------



## svk

I did up a big knotty norway pine. Three years of sitting in the sun and the water would still splash you in the face when you hit it with the maul. Finally noodled the whole works.


----------



## Adam08ski

LondonNeil said:


> Bang on. A nice bit of oak or if I'm ever lucky enough again to get locust,,ooo the joy. A bit of super crotchety wavy grained and wire infested ash, or some wavy grained willow that is springy as cork.....that't the stuff that wore out my patience and sent me to ebay to bid on a bigger saw. Hmm, guess that means this story has a happy ending. I do try wedges and the sledge on some of the hard stuff, but that is never a satisfying experience.



Hi Neil [emoji51]

This is why I cut end grain and noodle everything. I prefer shovelling loads of wood chip and noodles rather than end up hating the wood, which is more often than not with the chit knotted stuff the Arb guys give me. The splitting maul is in the garage as a door stop, it has been for a while...


----------



## LondonNeil

Hello my new friend and fellow Brit :****you:. 

I'll have to dig out some photos again, my biggest pile of frustration was the one load I paid for . Not only did it resist any splitting and being 30+" was a bit beyond even a patient ms180 user, it was riddled with barbed wire, I blunted 3 chains in one half hour session. Still got a bit to get to stove size, but most just needs a cut or two and fingers crossed I've only 4 small pieces with wire left, and I think I can deduce where the wire is and cut safely.....I hope.

Anyway, welcome, us scroungers are friendly, not like the chainsaw mob. @svk can tell us all about them.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oops, sorry! Wrong smiley! Oh just nabbed the chrome book so I'm on the phone and thought it was thumbs up! I feel bad.


----------



## woodchip rookie

ya....most of the wood I have laughs at the isocore....then my 395 laughs at the wood


----------



## dancan

Pffft , I have 3 hydros , 1 mechanical splitter , the parts to build another , maybe 8 splitting axes/mauls plus a half dozen wedges , chainsaws , more than 15 but less than 3 if you ask my wife , hmmmm , nope , I don't have a problem , no siree lol
I have found that when hand splitting and I get one of those lovely rounds that if I noodle a quarter to half of the round it will split quite easily down the cut .


----------



## MustangMike

The Fiskars depends on speed and sharpness to work efficiently, but I have split some real big rounds with it, just work a line across them. Accuracy is key.

Up at my property we have predominately Ash, Cherry and Hard Maple. Because it has been logged, rounds are never over 20".

I have never bothered to bring the hydro up there, the Fiskars splits it all. I don't remember the last time I felt I had to noodle something up there.

I will say that letting wood get dry and cold can make things a lot easier.


----------



## dancan

Just got off the phone , Paul wanted to know if I wanted to clear another lot , he'll haul out all the wood for me lol
There won't be any oak on this one , just spruce , maple , pffftfir and maybe some birch .


----------



## JustJeff

I have a hydraulic splitter. Just a cylinder on a frame. My little tractor doesn't have rear hydraulics so I run it using the loader valve. It's a bit of a pain reaching behind to operate the valve but it does split most things I put it to. Better than beating my brains out. When I get some straight grain stuff, I find it as easy to hand split. I'd love a good splitter with its own motor but I have a hard time parting with the price of 3-4 years of wood for one. I'm going to keep my eye open for a sale on fiskars. They're $80 or better around here.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter. Just a cylinder on a frame. My little tractor doesn't have rear hydraulics so I run it using the loader valve. It's a bit of a pain reaching behind to operate the valve but it does split most things I put it to. Better than beating my brains out. When I get some straight grain stuff, I find it as easy to hand split. I'd love a good splitter with its own motor but I have a hard time parting with the price of 3-4 years of wood for one. I'm going to keep my eye open for a sale on fiskars. They're $80 or better around here.


Build your own power pack.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Anyway, welcome, us scroungers are friendly, not like the chainsaw mob. @svk can tell us all about them.


LOL yeah those guys will argue about anything.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Build your own power pack.


I've thought about it. I have a 5hp Honda. 200 for a pump, about 75 for adapter and coupling, 150 for valve..hoses, filter, fittings, reservoir. Be 5-600 in that project I bet. One of these days, I'll cough up the money for a used one.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> LOL yeah those guys will argue about anything.


No they won't!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Just got off the phone , Paul wanted to know if I wanted to clear another lot , he'll haul out all the wood for me lol
> There won't be any oak on this one , just spruce , maple , pffftfir and maybe some birch .


So, that was a "no" then?


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Hand splitting is a lot of fun when the wood cooperates. Then you have the patience for the odd tough piece. When splitting species where every round it a battle it loses it's enjoyment quickly lol.



Agree. I do a lot of manual splitting with the x27 and a wedge/sledge to bust the big rounds before slaughtering them with the x27. Anything that 'looks' tough, knotty,stringy, etc gets kicked to the 'splitter pile'. Rejects from that go on to the 'noodle pile'. I have stuff to be noodled that have been there for several years, it usually doesn't get to be a pile of any size.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter. Just a cylinder on a frame. My little tractor doesn't have rear hydraulics so I run it using the loader valve. It's a bit of a pain reaching behind to operate the valve but it does split most things I put it to. Better than beating my brains out. When I get some straight grain stuff, I find it as easy to hand split. I'd love a good splitter with its own motor but I have a hard time parting with the price of 3-4 years of wood for one. I'm going to keep my eye open for a sale on fiskars. They're $80 or better around here.



They've come down some here. $53 last week at WalMart for the splitting ax.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what they are around here also


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I may have to try one out..... I have a 6lb and 10lb Mauls 26 ton splitter I did take an old motorcycle tire and set it on a stump to hold the wood upright
so after every swing I didn't have to stand it back up.... made things faster and my wife is going to start noodling the knotty stuff


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I may have to try one out..... I have a 6lb and 10lb Mauls 26 ton splitter I did take an old motorcycle tire and set it on a stump to hold the wood upright
> so after every swing I didn't have to stand it back up.... made things faster and my wife is going to start noodling the knotty stuff


you can try mine next time your over Dave. Stihl waitin on the farmer to pick his corn so we can take that big dead oak down. probably later in october.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I took my 801 Jonsereds out on Monday along with Pioneer P 42 
Ash and Oak 


Had the 4000 Poulan out as well 
It's nice to pull the wood out to the trail and back the trailer to it


----------



## JustJeff

I am in Canada so add 30 cents on the dollar exchange, plus whatever tariff, usually around 20%. And heap our hst tax at the god fearing rate of %13 on top of that!
So $53 + 50% = $79.50 plus tax is $89.84 and oh yeah, we don't have pennies anymore so round that up to $89.85! 
Don't even get me started about our government! So you can see why I work so hard to heat my house for free.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Put a new rim on the 801 8 tooth and only a 20 inch bar


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I am in Canada so add 30 cents on the dollar exchange, plus whatever tariff, usually around 20%. And heap our hst tax at the god fearing rate of %13 on top of that!
> So $53 + 50% = $79.50 plus tax is $89.84 and oh yeah, we don't have pennies anymore so round that up to $89.85!
> Don't even get me started about our government! So you can see why I work so hard to heat my house for free.


so all the canuck pennies i threw in a jar over the years aren't worth a pile of spruce noodles?


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I took my 801 Jonsereds out on Monday along with Pioneer P 42
> Ash and Oak View attachment 602658
> View attachment 602659
> View attachment 602660
> Had the 4000 Poulan out as well
> It's nice to pull the wood out to the trail and back the trailer to it
> View attachment 602661


Looks like a nice haul.
I like the boxes on the trailer, those would come in handy. The only thing is it seems like stuff would get bounced around pretty bad when empty.
It sure is nice to pull the logs right to the rd/trail, that's my type of scrounge .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> If the gubmit really cared we would get huge tax credits for installing off the grid equipment. The more we rely on them, the more money they make. If they cant gain money or power from it, they dont care about it. If they can make money from it, it's illegal to use/do without paying for a permit.


Actually the tx credit for solar is 30% until 2019. 
http://news.energysage.com/congress-extends-the-solar-tax-credit/


Non of this means I support all our government does, just like to keep it real, there's plenty of other things we can complain about though .


----------



## chipper1

Toy4xchris said:


> Scrounged some fire pit wood out of the woods after the last few storms. I had my best helper ever with me and the supervisor.View attachment 601864
> View attachment 601865
> View attachment 601866
> View attachment 601867
> View attachment 601868
> View attachment 601869
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash


Great pictures Chris, you've got some awesome helpers, your truly blessed .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Good News!! after letting the battery charge overnite, wood splitter cranks. I guess that means I have ran out of excuses for getting my wood split. Now if the battery just holds a charge for more than a few hours.


You have electric start on your wood splitter, all that extra material and batteries involved is causing global warming.
Oh wait a minute, we can't call it that any more, I mean global climate change.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 602342
> I've been reading that Norwegian wood chopping book so I decided to knock some wood apart by hand. The cheap maul knocks it apart but I'd like to try a fiskars axe. Everyone seems to think they're the cats pajamas.


Hey justjeff(I still find that funny).
Looks like your getting a good bit done for future years, nice to be ahead .
Do you split on the log that was standing on end in that picture, or had you just stood it up to split it. There was a short piece that looked like a great one to split on, you get a longer swing and the portion of the swing from around 3' off the ground to the ground is the most powerful part because of gravity.
The only time I split on a tall log is when I'm making smaller splits for kindling, the smaller fiscars works great for that, but since you only light your stove once a year you don't have to worry about that .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> No they won't!


Yes they will .
The other bad one is P&R.


----------



## MustangMike

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I may have to try one out..... I have a 6lb and 10lb Mauls 26 ton splitter I did take an old motorcycle tire and set it on a stump to hold the wood upright
> so after every swing I didn't have to stand it back up.... made things faster and my wife is going to start noodling the knotty stuff



I think you will like it. For me, it is not only better at splitting than the other stuff, but because of the much lighter weight, I can keep going with it for a lot longer. Split 15 cord by hand with it the year before I got the hydro, and some of it was large diameter Oak & Maple. Some of the knottier pieces needed the sledge & wedge.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think you will like it. For me, it is not only better at splitting than the other stuff, but because of the much lighter weight, I can keep going with it for a lot longer. Split 15 cord by hand with it the year before I got the hydro, and some of it was large diameter Oak & Maple. Some of the knottier pieces needed the sledge & wedge.


What I really enjoy is how much more accurate I can hit a piece, that and how long I can accurately hit a piece .
Even though black locust can be easy to split, many times if your not exactly I the previous spot you hit it will leave a lot of crap in-between both hits. It's not to bad to get apart, but I enjoy working without gloves when I can and locust will tear you hands up if you have to pull it apart .


----------



## Haywire

After a few days of rain, and snow last night, they finally lifted the stage 2 fire restrictions. We lost 53 days of working in the woods this summer, it'll be nice to get back out there!


----------



## dancan

I met with Paul to walk my next scrounge 







100' x 125' , pretty much all black spruce pencils .
Problem is , I won't have enough time to drag it out nor will Paul because of the timing unless it's the odd bigger stick 
But ,,,,
I called the friend that I gave the wood to last weekend , told him to get his SIL and drag his trailer up here when I start this one , I cut , he loads his trailer then loads mine 
He's excited , I told him I'd also show his SIL some of the stuff I know about the stuff and type of cutting I do so now he's really stoked


----------



## svk

I do not see you image Dan


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Oops, sorry! Wrong smiley! Oh just nabbed the chrome book so I'm on the phone and thought it was thumbs up! I feel bad.



It did seem a bit harsh! It's funny how the AS badwordinator censors it's own FU smiley though. 



svk said:


> I do not see you image Dan



Funny thing is that I could see it 10 mins after Dan posted it but not now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Actually the tx credit for solar is 30% until 2019.
> http://news.energysage.com/congress-extends-the-solar-tax-credit/
> View attachment 602670
> 
> Non of this means I support all our government does, just like to keep it real, there's plenty of other things we can complain about though .


So if I spend $10K on a solar system the gubmint gives me a 30% tax credit? Then what? That reduces my taxable income by 30% of $10,000? Which equals what number? Nowhere near 30% of $10,000?


----------



## H-Ranch

woodchip rookie said:


> So if I spend $10K on a solar system the gubmint gives me a 30% tax credit? Then what? That reduces my taxable income by 30% of $10,000? Which equals what number? Nowhere near 30% of $10,000?


As I understand it, the tax credit comes off the taxes you owe. So if you owed $5000 dollars, your tax would be reduced by your 30% or $3000.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> As I understand it, the tax credit comes off the taxes you owe. So if you owed $5000 dollars, your tax would be reduced by your 30% or $3000.


That's correct, it's a lot better for the individual than a tax deduction(typically).
If you read the wording of it if the aunt of the credit(not deduction) is over the amount you owe in taxes that yr it will roll over to the following yr.
Seems better than a stick in the eye to me, and it's the same tax credit I got on my wood stove as well as the complete install including the best stainless pipe they make(IMO) which put about $800 right back in my pocket after claiming it all on my taxes . My stove was paid for in full with what I saved on propane the first season I used it, and the second covered my first saw purchase, after that it was money in the bank.
I also got to help the economy, both here, and in Canada as the stove is a pacific energy .


----------



## svk

Correct. A dollar of tax credit reduces you tax bill by a dollar. A credit is better than a deduction which only reduces a dollar of taxes by you marginal tax rate i.e. if you are in the 25 percent bracket then you save 25 cents per dollar of deduction.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> So if I spend $10K on a solar system the gubmint gives me a 30% tax credit? Then what? That reduces my taxable income by 30% of $10,000? Which equals what number? Nowhere near 30% of $10,000?


So now your complaining they will give you something back .
C'mon buddy, don't be a solar party pooper .
I almost went with a geothermal setup here, the other option was an outdoor wood burner/boiler. I could have gotten the same tax credit on the geo, but would have spent 15-20k and I didn't have it after just buying this place and still owning another home that I was paying a little on. With the geo you also get a reduced rate with your electric company for using electric heat as your primary heat source. Depending on the state they also have tax rebates/deductions/incentives as well as the same at a county level and even some cities.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Correct. A dollar of tax credit reduces you tax bill by a dollar. A credit is better than a deduction which only reduces a dollar of taxes by you marginal tax rate i.e. if you are in the 25 percent bracket then you save 25 cents per dollar of deduction.


There may be a some times where it would be more beneficial to get the deduction as it lowers your taxable income a few may be; child support, alimony, if it would lower you into a lower tax bracket, if you would otherwise loose grants or scholarships, and the like.
Please talk to your scrounging wood thread tax specialist as I am not a tax advisor and what I say is not legally binding.


----------



## svk

I don't know the alimony/child support bit. Thought that was based off gross income?

Reducing tax rate doesn't matter with a stepped tax system. You only pay the higher rate on the $ over each threshold.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I don't know the alimony/child support bit. Thought that was based off gross income?
> 
> Reducing tax rate doesn't matter with a stepped tax system. You only pay the higher rate on the $ over each threshold.


It is sort of, but when you are self employed those numbers are a bit skewed. It may be different in each state as well as each county, all I know is.
I never realized that, looks like I'm still alive, I learned something today .
Didn't you read the small print above Steve lol.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I do not see you image Dan



It was monster OAK and 100' locust and osage , hardwood heaven ... lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> It was monster OAK and 100' locust and osage , hardwood heaven ... lol


----------



## DFK

Here is a bit of info for the Solar Party Poopers.
Fixed ( non - tilting ) solar panels will average an output of App. 40% of there name plate rating over a years time. At least here in Alabama.

David


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have no issue with solar power. I'm not sure how anybody assumed I have an issue with solar power. We should be powering the whole country with solar. What I am saying is I can work all my life, pay taxes and do everything right but go to jail for tax evasion, but in the ghetto you can sit at home and collect welfare for nothing.


----------



## foxtrot5

I used my scrounged wood to build a fence. Now I just need more wood


----------



## JustJeff

foxtrot5 said:


> I used my scrounged wood to build a fence. Now I just need more wood


Sweet, right next to the road. What's your address? Lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

foxtrot5 said:


> I used my scrounged wood to build a fence. Now I just need more wood


If you bury a live round in a few random, road facing splits, you'll more easily ID the local taxers.


----------



## foxtrot5

JustJeff said:


> Sweet, right next to the road. What's your address? Lol.


Thankfully almost no one around here burns wood so it's a risk I was willing to take. Plus I had to come to an agreement with my wife about where to put it since she doesn't want it killing the grass or other plants. Maybe I just trust in others too much?


----------



## LondonNeil

You'll be fine...... Probably. Hope you enjoy feeling nervous. The colder it gets, the more nervous you'll be. Nervous energy will keep you warm so your stack location will treble the effectiveness of your stove, well done.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ya...I hide my stuff out of sight from the road


----------



## watchamakalit

foxtrot5 said:


> I used my scrounged wood to build a fence. Now I just need more wood


You call that a fence? Lol. This was my fence last year. I haven't got all of this year's stacked but it should be longer.





Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxtrot5

I concede, you have the better fence! Lol


----------



## Greenmachine

These fences are cracking me up.


----------



## JustJeff

29 degrees C here for the next 4 days. That's about 85 for those of you who don't habla Celsius. Which is pretty much as hot as it gets here in the heat of the summer, let alone mid to late September! I'm not touching a stick of wood, axe, saw, nothing until this passes.


----------



## MustangMike

Took down 3 decent legs of a dead Ash tree, and a sick Cherry that was in the way. Put a tank and a half through my CFB Hybrid which did the felling and most bucking, and a tank through my MOFO 360 that did the smaller bucking and a little limbing (not much limbing to do, so the the 026 did not see action).

Both saws ran great, but that Hybrid does not like being rich. Just dies when it is rich, and I brought it up to 15,000 and it still almost feels rich (but much better). So much for making it rich for "torque", does not always work!!!

This will work out well. The homeowner wanted the dead Ash down because a neighbor was complaining they were dangerous, but he does not burn wood, and I got someone else who told me she did not need wood this year because she was selling her house, but it did not sell, so now she is looking for some fire wood! Perfect!

When we were finishing up, a neighbor of the homeowner stopped to talk, and the homeowner told him that every tree went down "right on the money"! Always good when that happens, and there would have been some damage if it did not go that way. It was also a little breezy today, so I tied 2 of the 4 just to make sure.


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> 29 degrees C here for the next 4 days. That's about 85 for those of you who don't habla Celsius. Which is pretty much as hot as it gets here in the heat of the summer, let alone mid to late September! I'm not touching a stick of wood, axe, saw, nothing until this passes.



Weather app says Sunday is our last hot day, in the 80's F I think. After that it's all high 60's...I hope. Still be awhile before I'll get too heavy into wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> 29 degrees C here for the next 4 days. That's about 85 for those of you who don't habla Celsius. Which is pretty much as hot as it gets here in the heat of the summer, let alone mid to late September! I'm not touching a stick of wood, axe, saw, nothing until this passes.



Some nights in summer we're happy if it gets down to 29*C.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Some nights in summer we're happy if it gets down to 29*C.


I used to live in the deep south (Mississippi/Arkansas) so I know what hot is. Where I live now, 20 minutes from both Lake Huron and Georgian Bay, the weather is tempered by the lakes. Getting neither too hot or too cold. Usually have a week or so in the summer that we consider hot but not this year until now.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I used to live in the deep south (Mississippi/Arkansas) so I know what hot is. Where I live now, 20 minutes from both Lake Huron and Georgian Bay, the weather is tempered by the lakes. Getting neither too hot or too cold. Usually have a week or so in the summer that we consider hot but not this year until now.


Same here, a hot summer will have maybe 10 days in the 90's now and then we see 100 plus, but very abnormal to see 90 plus right now as we are. I have to do more work at the killer tree house, but I'm not in any rush to get it done in this heat, just taking it easy .


----------



## MustangMike

Humidity often is worse than the actual heat temp. A warm humid day is not fun.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Humidity often is worse than the actual heat temp. A warm humid day is not fun.


Exactly. 82 and humid is worse than 90 in a drier heat.


----------



## chucker

with the heavy storm we had last night the humidity should be real fun to play in today! @ 87*


----------



## foxtrot5

I'll take hot and dry over warm and humid any day


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll take not snowing over all of it


----------



## dancan

I like snow 
Last weekend was 78 with a very humid feels like 95 , I couldn't keep my safety glasses from fogging up , calls for the feels like 80's tomorrow and warmer on Sunday .
Should be in the 45/65 range up here this time of year .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I like snow
> Last weekend was 78 with a very humid feels like 95 , I couldn't keep my safety glasses clean from sticky spruce noodles, calls for the feels like 80's tomorrow and warmer on Sunday .
> Should be in the 45/65 range up here this time of year .


----------



## dancan

It's pine and pffftfir that make a mess , spruce is great


----------



## MustangMike

Gave the MOFO 360 another workout today, that saw is starting to grow on me. A lot of nuts for it's size, and real easy filter clean up (I just use the dust pan brush on the metal screen, what could be easier).

I took down a real dead leaner that had vines holding it up like crazy (that is where the ropes came into play), then a few small ones, and this little Red Maple.

The 360 made chips all over the place!


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like you're enjoying yourself, Mike. Tax season must be over.

We've been burning morning and night over the past week but haven't had the fire going since yesterday morning. Today got up to 26*C - no need for the fire to keep warm but might light the firepit and have a few couplas later. We've been burning wattle material which goes ok but I've just found another use for peppermint bark. I've been debarking Mt Cowboy and moving it over to the shed. It's almost all broad leaf peppermint and the bark is piling up.




Redgum, bluegum and candlebark bark is so ashy it just smothers everything under it (making it bonfire material at best) but the peppermint burns away sufficiently not to smother it and you've got nice high flames to get mesmerised by. If you look below the spare on the trailer there's a bit of a blur there - we've had the first insect hatch for the season and the little sods are everywhere. Might have to find the fishing stick and hit the river.

Edit: Not sure why a pic of the new weapon on the assembly line is there, but there you go.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Picked up a small fallen Ash from the roadside. The little Focus handles it well!






Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Just ran another tank through the 038, chips and noodles every where.... Big pile! 1.6mm guage I guess makes more then 1.3mm, and of course 67cc makes more then 30cc.

I've almost dealt with my uglies pile, nearly. About 8 bits left, half of those are ash with wire in but hopefully I've deduced where and can cut them down without incident.... I'll leave them until last though. It'll feel good, very good to finish off the uglies and that ash.... Less than one more tank.


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, now you are up to half a real saw, when are you going to 100cc? You know there is no looking back. I was watching an old single cylinder saw on Ebay. It was 250cc's. I was waiting for the last day to bid. I didn't notice it had a "buy it now", and some one else got it. Worse part, it was only about an hour from me, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

It was a Reed Prentice "Timber Hog A" 250cc's. I just wanted to see if I could pull the thing over, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh no! Hard luck missing out.

I think 67cc is plenty for me. I'm toying with doing a slow strip and refurb to the 038. After I've done that if I wanted more toys I'd look at a hutzl kit, ms660 maybe, with any better bits thought wise by the boys that know. Doubt I'd ever run it though!


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Oh no! Hard luck missing out.
> 
> I think 67cc is plenty for me. I'm toying with doing a slow strip and refurb to the 038. After I've done that if I wanted more toys I'd look at a hutzl kit, ms660 maybe, with any better bits thought wise by the boys that know. Doubt I'd ever run it though!


You have lots of saw for what you do. Keep that 038 super in good nick with a good chain on it and it will handle anything you want to throw at it. Your saw stock will pull a 20" in hardwood all day so unless you are cutting trees over 40", you are set.


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree. I'm in 2 minds about it and a refurb. Part of me says now it's working, leave well alone, playing will consume money needlessly and may break things! The other part says it's an old saw that although my gut says has had an easy life and is not worn, I reckon it possibly hasn't had much maintenance in its life either. I'm sort of leaning to working out what bits might be worth renewing/servicing and doing the jobs one at a time, keeping the saw together and running, just do a job at time. Haven't worked out the list of jobs yet but first stab would be, new fuel line, new oil line, new AV mounts, carb kit and service the carb, I think there's' some rubber intake boot thing on this saw, if so that's something to renew, err what else? Erm, impulse line? That would be the fuel side all renewed. Nor sure there is anything electrical worth doing beside the new plug it's had, err new coil? Then there is the damaged plug threads.... If I decide to do a more permanent fix I'd remove the cylinder, get a better thread insert inserted, refit cylinder deleting base gasket, think someone said something about new rings, caber I think. Might need some new clutch springs, although I seem to have stopped the chain creep now, bar has some life but gonna keep watching for a bargain rollomatic and after all that, or might get a lick of paint.

If anyone has any comments on that I'm all ears, although I will probably be asking on *** or the chainsaw forum here.


----------



## LondonNeil

O P E. D'oh, I knew the swear filter blocked that but forgot.


----------



## dancan

Second full day of fall , 80* with a feels like 91* up here in The Great White North 
I started lot #32 





Thick chit in there 
After 1 tank 





2 tanks later 




4 tanks 






The fella that wanted the wood ended up babysitting his granddaughter so I was solo , I still piled up the spruce and a few small maples .
Paul stopped by and asked where my help was so I told him , he looked at the piles and said "You still hate to see that wood get wasted don't you ?" 
I had to laugh , waste not want not


----------



## KiwiBro

That looks like the perfect gig for the ryobi. Is machinery available later on to lift those logs out? Or maybe the machinery will scrape vehicle (and trailer) access to the piles? Or? I ask b/c I'm assuming you don't have your tractor/winch on this job? Thanks


----------



## dancan

Well , the tractor and winch are 50 yards away lol
If my friend had showed up with his helper , hand balm would have been faster .
I don't have time to winch out anything , getting the lot cut is priority but making piles of 8' is not problem .
Pioneerguy600 might have time to winch out some throughout the week .
And yes , a perfect 241 Ryobi lot lol


----------



## KiwiBro

So many jobs I can't keep up! I thought this was the job too far away to drive the tractor to.

You know, this one time, at band camp, cutting twigs like that and not being able to drive the tractor up to the pile to pick up a pile at a time in the forks (with grab), I made up two dozen 'synthetic chokers' from an old 1/2" rope. There are 6 chain choker sliders on my winch cable. Was choking four twigs with the synthetic chokers, threading a chain choker through those then choking the chain to a twig also, hook it up to a slider and rinse and repeat another 5 times (or until run out of chokers). Then drag 20+ logs at once with the winch. Unhooking all the logs at the top of the hill was a bit like playing pick-up-sticks.

I wonder if I could have strapped a whole pile really tight and tried winching the whole lot without scattering logs all the way up the hill face.


----------



## cantoo

Went to the plowing match this morning. My grandson was checking out the Husky's, this one is comparable to the Stihl MS 170. When we got home I made the mistake of deciding to go back to the bush to get a few cedar trees. Was a little warm here but at least there was full sun and no wind. I thought I could cut 4 or 5 trees down quick and be back home to set them up for the sawmill in the morning. Oh yeah cutting cedar trees down, million branches, get hung up on everything because of the branches and the cedar bush is tight and I wanted them tree length so I could cut them later. Pretty near died from the heat and only got 4 trees home and had to drive in the dark.


----------



## Haywire

39°, burning spruce. All is well.


----------



## Hobo Hilton

A lady had been trying to sell a pile of logs. I left a message that said "After you figure out no one is buying, let me know and I'll haul them away for free"... Two months later she emails me "They are yours, come and get them"... Of course she waited for the rain to start.... LOL... It was a good day.


----------



## Relex

I got a cutting permit for the state forest near me. I was heading up the mt where I was cutting last year when I stumbled across what I think was a nice sized oak that at one point in time fell across the power line.

The power company put up a new pole and this stuff was 10 feet from the road so I couldn't pass it up.

My new to me 372xp put in some work and it was a major upgrade from my 455 Rancher.


----------



## abbott295

Hmmm. The bark looks consistent with red oak, but I would expect the center to be a bit darker, redder. I can't tell if I can see opposite branching in the one picture. That bark could be consistent with sugar maple too. Not bad either way.


----------



## dancan

Well











I have plenty of black spruce fence posts lol


----------



## KiwiBro

Gotta be happy with that.
Seeing as you have your tractor on the job, how about one of these ;-)
Just park your trailer/s alongside.


----------



## Philbert

If that's not the cat's . . .!

Looks like it's wagging it's tail!

Happy tractor!

Commercial model or home made?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I'd love to have a Hypro Kiwi , it fits with what I do lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Shooo....my poulan will cut that fast.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> If that's not the cat's . . .!
> 
> Looks like it's wagging it's tail!
> 
> Happy tractor!
> 
> Commercial model or home made?
> 
> Philbert


Commercial. Very; their cheapest starts at around US$30k, unfortunately.


----------



## Philbert

Hard to see on my small phone screen. Now I see that it is 'processing' a whole tree, stripping the lambs, and cutting to length (CTL). But not splitting. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Hard to see on my small phone screen. Now I see that it is 'processing' a whole tree, stripping the lambs, and cutting to length (CTL). But not splitting.
> 
> Philbert


There's another crowd, in Finland I think, that specialises in harvesting/processing machinery for small trees of the like the Dansta mows through. They have tractor mounted harvesting heads on a crane that are also stroke delimbers, that use a guillotine blade rather than chainsaw. Pretty cool to have it all on one bit of kit, that is a small scale CTL machine. The same bit of kit mechanically fells the tree, delimbs, bucks (and knives can be bolted to the guillotine blade to split as it shears). So, the one machine takes it from standing tree to split firewood.

Could also mount it to a small excavator. Might be better than a tractor.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Nice roadsides scrounge. About 70% ash and the rest oak





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Very quiet in here so I've got some big news to report........ I'm packing away the wood from inside the house for the year. Wood burning season is over In my part of the world. Will also give the hearth its annual scrub and clean.


----------



## JustJeff

Well it isn't quite wood burning time here yet. Record heat for the last 5 days. Breaking 50 year records. Took a couple of the kids to the beach tonight for a nice refreshing swim. On the way home one of my farmer friends called and he had a couple trees he wants gone. So I guess I'll swap my swimsuit for my scrounge suit! Don't know what he's got but free is free.


----------



## farmer steve

paging @dancan. https://altoona.craigslist.org/for/d/spruce-logs/6276274247.html


----------



## LondonNeil

It is quiet isn't it. @Cowboy254 was making the thread busy with his tales of lady farms (err, that's not quite right err, oh you know). But now it's just @dancan keeping us ticking over. 

I have been slow last month. After a push since April I'm 3 years ahead for myself but I'm intending to keep going while I have a little space left to stack, cutting for my parents. Need to contact my wood guy again, he had nothing for me last time I checked in.


----------



## MustangMike

Been very busy cutting the last 2 days, Black Birch, Black Cherry, Apple & Red Maple (Felling, limbing, bucking) at 2 different locations.


----------



## Therival

Any idea what wood this is? Looks like a pine to me but I couldn’t tell. No smell and I didn’t have an axe with me.


----------



## Ranchers-son

While y'all are trying identify therival's scrounge I got one for you to. Easiest wood I ever split!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 604105
> View attachment 604106
> While y'all are trying identify therival's scrounge I got one for you to. Easiest wood I ever split!!!


looks exotic. probably rural walnut. and you need a new gate.


----------



## farmer steve

Therival said:


> Any idea what wood this is? Looks like a pine to me but I couldn’t tell. No smell and I didn’t have an axe with me.


welcome to AS @Therival. i don't think it is pine from the looks of the growth rings. possibly cherry. have you split any? someone more edumatcated than me will be along shortly.


----------



## farmer steve

Hi Clint.


----------



## Therival

farmer steve said:


> welcome to AS @Therival. i don't think it is pine from the looks of the growth rings. possibly cherry. have you split any? someone more edumatcated than me will be along shortly.



Thanks for the warm welcome friend. Working hard to get myself a stock pile of wood for the new wood burner i put in last fall. This is my latest score of red oak


----------



## Ranchers-son

@farmer steve the wood covers the holes


----------



## JustJeff

Therival said:


> Any idea what wood this is? Looks like a pine to me but I couldn’t tell. No smell and I didn’t have an axe with me.


Looks like the perfect candidate for Swedish candles.


----------



## 95custmz

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 604105
> View attachment 604106
> While y'all are trying identify therival's scrounge I got one for you to. Easiest wood I ever split!!!


Looks like Black Walnut, to me. Burns nice. Adds a crackle & pop to your fire.


----------



## dancan

It's not spruce , pine or fir 







BTW , I'd be all over that 10$ spruce if I was close lol


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Looks like Black Walnut, to me. Burns nice. Adds a crackle & pop to your fire.



It looks Very Valuable.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> It's not spruce , pine or fir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , I'd be all over that 10$ spruce if I was close lol


says the "spruce"man'


----------



## dancan

Well , the BLaw officially sucks lol
He runs a dog rescue one of the people that had adopted one of his dogs had her father then husband pass away so she decided to sell the farm and move back to Ontario .
She gifted this to the Blaw






Fully serviced , 4 new tires , back ones loaded , a set of forks and a round bale spike .
He couldn't stop the tears as she handed him the keys and the papers .
Just like winning the loto .


----------



## echomeister

I think this is absolutely the king sucketh in history... Enjoy it man..


----------



## MustangMike

An experiment: Cut two dead trees down yesterday. The Red Maple was dead & dry, but the Black Birch still has high moisture content. Well, it is still so darn hot today, I decided to try an experiment with solar drying! Unfortunately, I missed the hottest few days, but we will see how this does any way.

It currently registers 30 on my moisture meter, compared to my Hickory boards (a few months old) coming in at 8.

Need a lot of room to do it, but will see how it works. Hey, the Sun is there, may as well take advantage of it!


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, I could use an address where she is moving to here in Ontario. My current provider isn't so keen on me buying anymore firewood toys so I'm looking for another one. The sawmill was the last straw she said, then I bought 2 trailer frames, the big shelter and there is another sale this Saturday. I'm going to be away from home 5 days a week for the next coupe of months and I'm pretty sure she's gonna auction my stuff off while I'm away. I'm keeping an eye out on all the auction sites looking for my stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Local farmer friend is doing a bunch of work and has a few trees he wants gone, a spruce, a maple, couple small ash and this frightening mess! The trunk in front wraps behind and so forth. I looked at it for a while. It's gonna be like cutting down a puzzle.


----------



## Erik B

farmer steve said:


> welcome to AS @Therival. i don't think it is pine from the looks of the growth rings. possibly cherry. have you split any? someone more edumatcated than me will be along shortly.


@Therival I agree with @farmer steve on that wood being cherry. The scally bark is a dead giveaway for cherry. I have a bunch of it in my woods.


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, likely a fair bit of fence wire in them ash too. Time to borrow a saw off someone? Nice sized wood though. Beans are drying up quick here and lots of guys have started combining. I'm going to be spending my weekends in the bush soon.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Justjeff, likely a fair bit of fence wire in them ash too. Time to borrow a saw off someone? Nice sized wood though. Beans are drying up quick here and lots of guys have started combining. I'm going to be spending my weekends in the bush soon.


I've cut a dozen fence line trees for this guy and haven't come across any wire yet. Touch wood! Hope I didn't just jinx myself!


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> Local farmer friend is doing a bunch of work and has a few trees he wants gone, a spruce, a maple, couple small ash and this frightening mess! The trunk in front wraps behind and so forth. I looked at it for a while. It's gonna be like cutting down a puzzle. View attachment 604166


Holey plunge cut, Batman.


----------



## cantoo

Bruce County was famous for being cattle grazing land years ago, the fields were huge and the fences were few. Some fields were only fenced at the roads because the farm took up the whole block. Lots of land up there was only cleared within the last 30 or 40 years. Lots of stone fence rows around yet. Got that trailer done yet? This one is about as done as it's going to get.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Bruce County was famous for being cattle grazing land years ago, the fields were huge and the fences were few. Some fields were only fenced at the roads because the farm took up the whole block. Lots of land up there was only cleared within the last 30 or 40 years. Lots of stone fence rows around yet. Got that trailer done yet? This one is about as done as it's going to get.
> View attachment 604175


I haven't had time. Hopefully get the frame wire wheeled and painted this weekend. Looks good. Did you mill your own boards?


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I got an inter twined mess like that to take down also, and some of them can reach the house.

Going to pick off the easy legs first, and tie anything that worries me. It is two twisted up Cherry inter twined with several legs of Norway Maple. Some dead, some alive. A real mess.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Just like winning the loto .


 I bet every dog that comes his way thinks the same.


----------



## Cowboy254

Therival said:


> Any idea what wood this is? Looks like a pine to me but I couldn’t tell. No smell and I didn’t have an axe with me.



Welcome! We like pics in here. That's what someone told me when I joined up and they've been regretting it ever since.



LondonNeil said:


> It is quiet isn't it. @Cowboy254 was making the thread busy with his tales of lady farms (err, that's not quite right err, oh you know).



I miss Lady Farming, thems were the days. However I have located another scrounge.




There was a working bee at a local open space near the river on Saturday. It used to be a mass of blackberries, rubbish trees, weeds etc but is starting to come up nicely now. I wasn't there on Saturday as we had Cowlass's 8th birthday, otherwise I would have been there. A couple of the other volunteers limbed this fallen manna gum (manna gums have the highest sugar content in the leaves of eucalypts - they are a koala and drop bear favourite) and carted off the wood they could from the branches. The easy stuff in other words.




It wasn't that tall but pretty chunky, around 3.5-4ft at the base. I'm happy to go after the bigger stuff in these trees since the branch material with the sapwood and bark is ashy as but the heartwood is good burning. Thought I'd better check to see that Limby could still noodle so I gave this slightly troublesome round a bit of a start so I could split it with the 8lber.




Otherwise I flipped the rounds up into the trailer for splitting at a later date.




All in all, it was great. Not quite a tank through Limby for a cube and a bit, only 3 minute drive and I was loaded up and home in no time. There are several more loads left in this but I don't think I'll have much competition for it, big trunks are too much work for most people with their occasional use saws around here and now that spring has arrived, no-one is really interested in green wood. Generally they do nothing until April then go mad trying to find dry stuff.


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey guys!!!! I'm back.... I plan on finding the wood pile tomorrow and starting to split several years worth of wood that the neighbor had taken down this spring. Its been way to hot to bother with that hard work but its finally cooling off so its time to get to work. I hope everyone has been well.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Went out Monday to take down a hanger . lol




Now that the hard part is over .... it's on the ground anyway 
I dropped it on the top of the tree from last week 
to keep it off the ground and help to skid the logs out

Pulled the tops out first
than the the bigger stuff


Not a bad day but was hot out. over 90 on Monday


Bent the hook on my snatch block so I had to get the larger one out
should have used the big one in the first place

So that's what I did Monday


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Started to put the cabinets up in the garage this week
My wife made this so much easier than I thought ( she likes me )
Coming together nice


First set hand washing 
2nd sink I am going to hookup my old Varsol tank under the sink for a parts washer


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> View attachment 604234
> Started to put the cabinets up in the garage this week
> My wife made this so much easier than I thought ( she likes me )
> Coming together nice
> View attachment 604237
> 
> First set hand washing
> 2nd sink I am going to hookup my old Varsol tank under the sink for a parts washer



Dude! Nice garage. I wish mine was that big. Just a bit of garage envy here.


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice scrounge Cowboy.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Dude! Nice garage. I wish mine was that big. Just a bit of garage envy here.


Hey welcome back! I was just telling someone about your fly tying yesterday.


----------



## svk

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> View attachment 604234
> Started to put the cabinets up in the garage this week
> My wife made this so much easier than I thought ( she likes me )
> Coming together nice
> View attachment 604237
> 
> First set hand washing
> 2nd sink I am going to hookup my old Varsol tank under the sink for a parts washer


looks great!


----------



## Therival

A buddy from the town just sent me these pictures from there scrap yard. Help me identify before I commit to grabbing it.


----------



## 95custmz

The first pic is hard to ID because of the light/dark wood combo. The second pic looks to be Pin Oak.


----------



## JustJeff

Therival said:


> A buddy from the town just sent me these pictures from there scrap yard. Help me identify before I commit to grabbing it.


It looks like free btu's. Get it!


----------



## rarefish383

Good thing I haven't mastered new pics yet. First week of October is our annual fishing tournament in NC. Last year while we were fishing, my room mates tenant, he has two rentals, sent a pic of a big Red Oak snapped off about 50 feet up. The day we got home I helped him clean up the mess. Since then I've taken about 7 cords of standing dead Oak from that rental. Two days ago I decided to take down the 50' stub. No problem, open field to drop it in. Put tag line on just for insurance. Bucked up 30, 18" blocks before I got to the jagged stuff where it broke off. Had a couple rows loaded on the floor of my trailer when my buddy showed up and finished loading with his loader. Then he pointed out two little dead Oaks so we got them too. Had the trailer pretty squashed, a tad over a cord. So far great day. Had one small yard to mow yesterday afternoon so I started splitting the wood in the morning. I had to unload and split all of the small stuff by hand because my battery was dead on the dump. Everything still going great. Battery charged up, dumped wood, went and mowed lawn. Every thing still going great. Got home and started splitting the bigger wood. When it got too heavy to lift, I noodled a block in half for the first step, and stood a block on end for the second step, and was flipping the bigger rounds up on the tray. I had about 6 rounds left that I wasn't going to try to flip up. Was just going to noodle them. So I get the last round up, and let it roll over and smash my right finger of fate, flat as a pancake. I grabbed my hanky and wrapped it up, jumped up and down, and yelled SOB,SOB,SOB, three times, didn't help. The splitter was still running so I tried to finish that last round. By the time I got finished yelling SOB, my hanky was soaked and blood was running down my arm and leg, so I went and got a beer. Had to finish this morning. My finger looks like it was smacked with a 5 pound no bounce hammer. Whole nail is gone, but it doesn't hurt unless I bump it. We are leaving at 3 AM Saturday for the fishing tournament. At least it wasn't my trigger finger, Joe.


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, no time to mill so I just used some old PT and other spruce I had laying around. This mill is turning into way more work and less milling than I figured. I should have just put the purchase off until next year but doing research on brands got too keen and jumped on one . Next year should be a good year milling though.


----------



## dancan

Hey Cantoo , I scrounged this up today 







Wallenstien QC600 , I'm not sure what to turn it into yet lol


----------



## MustangMike

I always wear gloves when working with wood. Won't eliminate you hurting yourself, but often it won't be as bad.


----------



## MustangMike

That first wood looks like it may be Walnut.


----------



## MustangMike

So my experiment of Sun Drying seems to be going well. After only one day, the highest reading I get (from the North end of a piece) is 20, and lower readings elsewhere on the pieces. Not a bad change for one day. I'm sure a lot of the change is just near the surface, but I'll bet that wood will be pretty dry after a week or so of good weather. Considering it was about 30 any where on those pieces this time yesterday, I'm pleased with the results.

Only did a half day today, cut some decent size rounds (including from the stump) with the MS440, split 1.5 cord of Ash, and delivered two loads (one cord).


----------



## cantoo

Nice find Duncan. Here is a pic so guys know what we are talking about skidsteer mounted back hoe. New is $1200 for arm and $325 for a bucket.


----------



## JustJeff

Got to the farm tonight and the guys building the new driveway had cut down the two trees that were in the way. Farmer dragged them out of the way and I'll deal with them later. So I dropped these two small trees showed the Poulan Pro some love and used it for felling and limbing. Despite having a couple pro saws, I still like this one.
Bucking fell to the 460, it's so badass, I could rev it up and let go when I hit wood and it will coast through the small stuff.

Got a decent little load. Spruce and maple laying there waiting.


----------



## woodchip rookie

When I bought my 395 I thought it would be the saw that gets the least use. Exactly opposite. Ive put more time on it than any other saw since I got it. I thought I would be using a 3-saw plan but lately its been a ONE saw massacre. That may change when I actually drop a whole tree. Then I'll use the t540xp for the small limbs but I'll be interested to see how fast instinct makes me pick up the 395.


----------



## chipper1

Therival said:


> A buddy from the town just sent me these pictures from there scrap yard. Help me identify before I commit to grabbing it.


Welcome to AS Therival.
Looks like the first is maple and walnut(as Mike said), the second picture is ash.
All great burning wood.
If you can figure out who is dumping it there you may be able to get them to drop right at your house and skip hauling it.
How much wood do you have split and ready to go for the season.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Good thing I haven't mastered new pics yet. First week of October is our annual fishing tournament in NC. Last year while we were fishing, my room mates tenant, he has two rentals, sent a pic of a big Red Oak snapped off about 50 feet up. The day we got home I helped him clean up the mess. Since then I've taken about 7 cords of standing dead Oak from that rental. Two days ago I decided to take down the 50' stub. No problem, open field to drop it in. Put tag line on just for insurance. Bucked up 30, 18" blocks before I got to the jagged stuff where it broke off. Had a couple rows loaded on the floor of my trailer when my buddy showed up and finished loading with his loader. Then he pointed out two little dead Oaks so we got them too. Had the trailer pretty squashed, a tad over a cord. So far great day. Had one small yard to mow yesterday afternoon so I started splitting the wood in the morning. I had to unload and split all of the small stuff by hand because my battery was dead on the dump. Everything still going great. Battery charged up, dumped wood, went and mowed lawn. Every thing still going great. Got home and started splitting the bigger wood. When it got too heavy to lift, I noodled a block in half for the first step, and stood a block on end for the second step, and was flipping the bigger rounds up on the tray. I had about 6 rounds left that I wasn't going to try to flip up. Was just going to noodle them. So I get the last round up, and let it roll over and smash my right finger of fate, flat as a pancake. I grabbed my hanky and wrapped it up, jumped up and down, and yelled SOB,SOB,SOB, three times, didn't help. The splitter was still running so I tried to finish that last round. By the time I got finished yelling SOB, my hanky was soaked and blood was running down my arm and leg, so I went and got a beer. Had to finish this morning. My finger looks like it was smacked with a 5 pound no bounce hammer. Whole nail is gone, but it doesn't hurt unless I bump it. We are leaving at 3 AM Saturday for the fishing tournament. At least it wasn't my trigger finger, Joe.


Feeling for you man, hope you get better soon.
I smashed my pinky toe on my accelerator foot yesterday, big nasty purple looking thing today .
Good thing is I didn't have to wear a brand new pair of steel toed boots, I had to do that at a brand new job hauling drywall after I broke my foot, that hurt like, well real bad . Reminds me this isn't to bad .
Good luck at your tournament .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Nice find Duncan. Here is a pic so guys know what we are talking about skidsteer mounted back hoe. New is $1200 for arm and $325 for a bucket.
> View attachment 604324


Hi Cantoo.
The mill setup is looking great.
I'm thinking they call that implement a spruce hoe .


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> When I bought my 395 I thought it would be the saw that gets the least use. Exactly opposite. Ive put more time on it than any other saw since I got it. I thought I would be using a 3-saw plan but lately its been a ONE saw massacre. That may change when I actually drop a whole tree. Then I'll use the t540xp for the small limbs but I'll be interested to see how fast instinct makes me pick up the 395.





On zogger wood the big saw is not significantly faster than the small saw since neither slow down in the small stuff. Sure is heavier though. I use the small saw (the 460) on wood that is 12' and smaller, anything bigger than that and Limby gets the call, it's faster that way even though the 460 is perfectly respectable. I hadn't used the 661 for a couple of months but yesterday he started first pull. Might have another go at that manna gum tomorrow.


----------



## LondonNeil

After 4 or so tanks through my 038 I now understand how addictive ccs are, very addictive!

I do however still like my ickle saw for small stuff and haven't neglected it, small is light which is very nice, small also equals much much less fuel consumption, I've never used fuel so fast in my life as now with this 038. I am sure I newer big saw would not be as heavy, or as thirsty, but don't ignore the benefits of small.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> After 4 or so tanks through my 038 I now understand how addictive ccs are, very addictive!



It's starting, Neil. It stands to reason.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh indeed....I can see a 461 would be very nice


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Hey welcome back! I was just telling someone about your fly tying yesterday.




Thanks! Hope you are well. All I have been doing is fishing, tying flies, and fishing. The grouse you sent last year have really been great.


----------



## MustangMike

My 044 is light & fast, and it amazes me how much wood it will cut with one tank of fuel. I've posted it in the past, and don't have time to search for it now, have wood to cut!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh here we go again.... The annual ' ban the burner' has started again. Sadiq Khan, London mayor, is seeking powers to strengthen the clean air act and ban wood burners. We currently have ability to burn in approved stoves, like your EPA, although possibly not so tight. Still, it'll be 2025.... I'll have burnt enough to have paid for 2 stoves and my saws etc by about 2023. However I may have to hold off on a bigger saw


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My 044 is light & fast, and it amazes me how much wood it will cut with one tank of fuel. I've posted it in the past, and don't have time to search for it now, have wood to cut!


The 044/440 is a great lightweight 70cc saw, I run a 20" lite weight stihl bar on mine for my light 70cc saw, the 576 autotune is my heavy/torqy 70cc saw since I don't have a 460/461 right now. It amazes me how much wood you can cut on how much fuel on a larger saw, you may have to fuel quicker even with a larger tank, but there is no way you could cut that much wood on the same amount of fuel with a smaller saw in larger wood, smaller wood and a lot of idle time you can have different results. I remember when I first got my 346xp ne(my first pro saw) I was amazed at how much it would cut on a tank of fuel, that was a while ago .


----------



## nomad_archer

Finally got my stuff together today. Time to get to work. Everything you see to the tree line is wood that needs split. Even the grass has wood under it. Ti.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

It is all Oak & Hickory and the 044 bucked it all with less than one tank, running a 28" B&C.


----------



## LondonNeil

That is quite impressive, very impressive.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It is all Oak & Hickory and the 044 bucked it all with less than one tank, running a 28" B&C.


That looks about like about as many rounds as I cut with my 346 when I first got it, a couple differences though; all the rounds were 14" and under and I was running an 18" bar lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That looks about like about as many rounds as I cut with my 346 when I first got it, a couple differences though; all the rounds were 14" and under and I was running an 18" bar lol.



Just take the pic from closer and down low. Massive rounds 



LondonNeil said:


> Oh here we go again.... The annual ' ban the burner' has started again. Sadiq Khan, London mayor, is seeking powers to strengthen the clean air act and ban wood burners. We currently have ability to burn in approved stoves, like your EPA, although possibly not so tight. Still, it'll be 2025.... I'll have burnt enough to have paid for 2 stoves and my saws etc by about 2023. However I may have to hold off on a bigger saw



. Well, you know what I think about this sort of thing after my rant about Oz effectively banning 2-strokes from 2019. You should tell Sadiq to eff off. I wouldn't have thought there were that many people burning wood in London anyway. Would it apply to existing stoves that meet the current standard or just new ones? If it is applied retrospectively to existing heaters it would be like us banning 2-strokes and also taking our existing ones away - and if Mr Government man wants to do that he can come and take my 460 but it'll be running and pointy end first. Besides, I need my blower as well, it comes in handy for all sorts of things.




Cowlass's 8th birthday party last weekend, we needed to drive the kids to the party place but they'd been rolling down the grass slope at our place while waiting for everyone to arrive. Well kids, you're not getting in the new car if you're covered in grass .


----------



## JustJeff

I like my husqvarna 365 xt. I love  my Stihl ms460. But to be honest, for the guy who cuts 2 full cords or less a year, you could get away with a 50cc saw. Not saying the bigger saws aren't nice cause they sure are! Just saying that the average guy who just wants to heat his house and is immune to CAD can do just fine with a 50cc and an 18-20" bar.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Just take the pic from closer and down low. Massive rounds
> I wouldn't have thought there were that many people burning wood in London anyway. Would it apply to existing stoves that meet the current standard or just new ones? If it is applied retrospectively to existing heaters it would be like us banning 2-strokes and also taking our existing ones away - and if Mr Government man wants to do that he can come and take my 460 but it'll be running and pointy end first.



1.5 million households have stoves in the UK, according to numerous articles about Sadiq's move, I've also read the figure before many times. 200 000 installs a year. It is a middle class luxury, more popular in the South East of the country, round London, where 16% of households have one, compared to 5% up north. Based on my own observation of flue cowls on chimneys around here I'd have guessed at 5-10% ish. So I'm not the only one....although I wold say 90% buy a sack of smokeless coal each winter, and a small sack of logs from the diy store, and only light the stove for christmas and a couple of days on top, 9% get 1-2m3 of wood delivered, 0.9% scrounge a small fruit tree or so a year....then there's me....22m3 (6 cord) and rising  

Sadiq wants to ban the sale of non-exempt stoves (so only the EPA-like clean burn ones are left) which seems a good move to me. He also wants to ban the USE of ANY stove in the most polluted parts of London...err...that's most of it, Its pretty much all a smoke control zone already, this legislaton wold apply to the same area I think. Enforcement would be nigh on impossible...just as it is currently, it is already illegal to burn wood on a non-exempt stove (£25K fine iirc) but there are no recorded prosecutions, however Sadiq wants to give councils more powers here, powers to enter premise for example. Currently if an officer knocked at the door and said 'you are burning wood and can't, can I come in an prove it?' I can respomd, 'No I'm not, not you can't, now f*** off.'

Generally I think Sadiq is a good politician, we are sorely short of these currently. What I think, or hope, might happen is a toughening of the regs for 'exempt appliances' and a scrappage scheme to incentivise owners to replace old stoves ....hmm...no....no...noting much at all will happen actually....but just in case I'd better start burning more, much MORE....I need to make these stoves and saws pay while I can!


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> I like my husqvarna 365 xt. I love  my Stihl ms460. But to be honest, for the guy who cuts 2 full cords or less a year, you could get away with a 50cc saw. Not saying the bigger saws aren't nice cause they sure are! Just saying that the average guy who just wants to heat his house and is immune to CAD can do just fine with a 50cc and an 18-20" bar.


I was doing just fine with 30cc and 14". honest. I di have a lot of trouble with the gnarly ash that I got....but I'd hav got through that too, just much more slowly. Remember, I don't fell trees, I pick up arb waste and just buck to stove length...most of what I cut is sub 14" diameter, the bigger stuff is already cut short by the tree guy so he can man handle it. When I got the 038 I asked him if he could leave some big stuff longer so I cuold cut it for fun .


----------



## rarefish383

Update on the squished finger. All clouds have a Silver Lining. I just went and bought a bunch of supplies for the fishing trip, planned on leaving at 3AM tomorrow. Called my buddy to double check on the time. He said, "Yep, 3AM next Saturday". I was a week off. Now my finger has some time to heal, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Update on the squished finger. All clouds have a Silver Lining. I just went and bought a bunch of supplies for the fishing trip, planned on leaving at 3AM tomorrow. Called my buddy to double check on the time. He said, "Yep, 3AM next Saturday". I was a week off. Now my finger has some time to heal, Joe.



You would have been pretty pi55ed to rock up at sparrow fart and then find out that you're a week early . Hope the finger comes good, serves as a reminder that you do need to be careful with the big rounds.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks! Hope you are well. All I have been doing is fishing, tying flies, and fishing. The grouse you sent last year have really been great.


Excellent!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Could have been worse. Your wife could have been a week off.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a couple of Red Maple in the morning, then got my new MMWS ported 261 in the mail, and used it on an Elm in the afternoon.


----------



## Cowboy254

I split up the load of manna gum from Thursday this morning, none of it easy going. Had to noodle a couple of bits. Then I went back down to the tree to have another crack.




It took twice as long to get the cutting done and had to noodle lots of bits to get them down to a size that I could move.




I had a few onlookers do slow drive-bys, clearly they covet my wood, and well, who could blame them . One guy rocked up with his trailer, said hi, looked at the trunk and my saw and got back in his car and left. For reference, both branch stubs on the left were more than the 25in bar on Limby. There's no easy wood left in this but pretty big BTUs for the persistent. I'll have a few more goes at it this week.




I had the trailer overloaded, was just hoping I didn't meet any of the highway patrol on the way home.




and needed to remind the Subaru of old times with a few spare bits.




The boys got to ride in the back seat.




Had a few showers earlier but was clearing up ok by the end.




I'm moving the dry wood from Mt Cowboy into the middle bay of the shed and the green stuff is getting stacked next to it. I put a tarp down to keep it out of the dirt and the bottom layer will get wet but it won't go off in one year.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Cut a couple of Red Maple in the morning, then got my new MMWS ported 261 in the mail, and used it on an Elm in the afternoon.


I'm havin' a bit of saw envy of the mmsw me 261... how did she run.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I bet some beautiful hardwood lumber gets made in Australia. Some of the pics you post @Cowboy254 , show some real interesting colors and grains.


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 why not stack on pallets? Keep the tarp for the top of the stack.

Panic over here, middle class outcry and the mayor has backed down wrt domestic stoves after realising it's unenforceable really. He is still pushing for tighter regs on stove sales to stop all but the cleaner ones to come in sooner though, which seems good to me. Just need that scrappage scheme too.... One of my stoves isn't the newest. I always miss out on the handouts though so it won't happen.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> I'm havin' a bit of saw envy of the mmsw me 261... how did she run.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Fantastic, Light, Fast & Strong for a 50 cc saw. Just what I wanted! You going to the GTG in PA?


----------



## svk

Hey fellas. Haven't been around much and probably won't be for a bit. 

The cell service at my cabin went to hell mid summer and I barely get service unless I'm outside. I don't know if they are having issues with the nearby tower or what. Which is fine on a beautiful day like this when I can sit outside but I'm not about to hang out at night just so I can check a forum lol. 

Our old house closes in about a week and a half which will be nice to be done. I'm contemplating celebrating by having a new saw built and maybe buying one more. After having to move all of my possessions I am really questioning my large fleet of saws when I really only have a couple that I want to grab every time so maybe I'll throw a few on the trading post when I collect my wits after I get the rest of the stuff out of the old place.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Fantastic, Light, Fast & Strong for a 50 cc saw. Just what I wanted! You going to the GTG in PA?


i saw you said it was a 4 hour ride if you come Mike. hope to see you there. hoping to convince @nomad_archer to come.


----------



## svk

As I type this they are logging the 120 acres of public land adjacent to my cabin. It's sad because I've hunted that land for my entire life. I understand it though as the trees are overly mature and probably should have been cut 20 years ago. 

The good news is that it's a select cut so only two of my three favorite spots are getting cut and both of the others are only about 50 yards into the cut line. Yesterday I carried my ladder out of the woods which has been used in two different spots since I was a sophomore in college, which was 18 years ago. The PT beams are solid although the PT 1x6 steps could use replacing soon so I'll fix those before I bring it back up. I guess that's pretty good mileage for lumber though. 

And of course there will be tops piles to scrounge once the loggers leave. I can only hope they wrap this up by deer season. Although a 120 acre select cut shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Hey fellas. Haven't The cell service at my cabin went to hell mid summer and I barely get service . . .


'AT&T' changed its name to 'hell'?

Tree tops could convert you to 'Zogger wood' pretty quickly. Make your 'limbing' saws your most popular. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> 'AT&T' changed its name to 'hell'?
> 
> Tree tops could convert you to 'Zogger wood' pretty quickly. Make your 'limbing' saws your most popular.
> 
> Philbert


For as much as I pay them I deserve a fricking land line brought in here lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Cut a couple of Red Maple in the morning, then got my new MMWS ported 261 in the mail, and used it on an Elm in the afternoon.


What chain and rim/sprocket pin/tooth count does your 261 wear please? Not that I have used mine anywhere near enough, but I keep going back and forth between .325 and picco


----------



## KiwiBro

Worth slabbing the last few meters of that trunk, Cowboy? Might have some interesting grain.


----------



## JustJeff

Put the last couple pieces on the scrounge wagon project so out backnit went for a wire wheeling 
After squirting some paint on it. I scrounged the paint too so color choice wasn't mine but free is free and it looks ok to me.


----------



## chucker

cat yellow, sneaky hey! nice job.


----------



## farmer steve

looking good Jeff. nice color for a base coat of desert camo.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 why not stack on pallets? Keep the tarp for the top of the stack.



Pallets would be good but there's one fundamental reason why I'm not using pallets for this stackage. 

The tarps are shagged anyway and no good for keeping water off the top but good enough for keeping dirt out of the bottom. Past experience tells me that the layer sitting on the tarp will be wet next winter but won't rot - our generally hotter and drier environment probably helps me get away with this. I have some plastic I'll chuck over the top before winter that will keep the worst of the moisture off. Then it has two years in the shed to dry out in any case. 



KiwiBro said:


> Worth slabbing the last few meters of that trunk, Cowboy? Might have some interesting grain.



I think you'd be right, some nice grain and light gum veining would be easy on the eye. There are, however, a few problems.

1. I have no way of moving big slabs
2. Manna gum is heavily prone to honeycombing and internal collapse 
3. I have no current purpose for slabs, nor the skill to do anything with them (yet)
4. I'm a firewood whore with no secure supply beyond what I already have so I regard any (and every) tree as future heating BTUs. 



JustJeff said:


> I bet some beautiful hardwood lumber gets made in Australia. Some of the pics you post @Cowboy254 , show some real interesting colors and grains.



You're right, there's beautiful wood here - though I guess most parts of the world will have great looking wood also. This pic is from our old house during some renovations when we put down some new floorboards - alpine ash in this case, some great looking boards with the bonus inclusion of the devil-possessed Cowcat sitting on her carpet sample.


----------



## MustangMike

My 261 is MMWS ported, so I'm running 18" 3/8 RS, pulled it real well, and now I'm converting the RS to square.


----------



## dancan

Well






















Done 

The developer will load all them poles in his dump truck and haul them to the pit where Jerry and I have a stockpile .
As I was cutting the back part I came across this 






The remains of a spruce blowdown that I had scrounged the butt 2 years ago lol
Paul also asked if I could drop a clump of sugarmaple on one of the lots I cleared the septic field a couple of weeks ago 











I went over to the selling pile and blocked up a couple of cord after .
The trailer is hitched , I'll go get that maple tomorrow and then go over to that lot that had some oak to collect that .
Just like Cowboy254



Cowboy254 said:


> 4. I'm a firewood whore with no secure supply beyond what I already have so I regard any (and every) tree as future heating BTUs.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez it does look yellow in the pics. Sun was setting. It is beige. I kind of like the camo idea....


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> My 261 is MMWS ported, so I'm running 18" 3/8 RS, pulled it real well, and now I'm converting the RS to square.


Thanks. 7-tooth/pin?
For some reason, I never even thought of 3/8". Buried in dense wood, are you happy it stands up ok on 18"? I'll have to experiment some more. Would be good to standardise on 3/8". That said, I still love picco but haven't found a formula to help chip clearance when the bars get over 18".


----------



## dancan

I also retired my Mac T today , made in 1969 makes it almost as old as me lol
I decided to update to something that will pass some safety regs .






Cantdog brought it with him on his visit to the Maritimes


----------



## KiwiBro

What happens to the slash piles, dancan?


----------



## dancan

They usually burn if they have time but lately they just grub off the lot and haul it to his pit where he'll just fill in a low area .


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Panic over here, middle class outcry and the mayor has backed down wrt domestic stoves after realising it's unenforceable really. He is still pushing for tighter regs on stove sales to stop all but the cleaner ones to come in sooner though, which seems good to me. Just need that scrappage scheme too.... One of my stoves isn't the newest. I always miss out on the handouts though so it won't happen.



It's amazing how quickly a politicians convictions will wilt when he realises it'll cost him his job. That said, I could certainly accept tighter regs on new stoves as long as they don't force existing stove owners to upgrade or pull them out. 

I really like some of the euro fireplace designs (https://www.eurofireplaces.com.au/) and one of our neighbours got one for their new home - in fact they are on the testimonial page on the website. 80% efficient. They showed me their wood stack - it was two rows deep, about 3' high, 10' long or thereabouts - and he said it's two years supply! He lights it, puts one piece of redgum in and that's it for the night. I nearly fell over. However, there are considerable differences in our situations. Theirs is a new house, single storey and very well insulated, ours is big, not well insulated - yet - and the main living areas are double storey with a lot of air volume to heat. While those small euro heaters look good and have high efficiency, they still don't put out as much heat as our big norseman (60% efficient) which eats big wood - lazy cubes win in the end.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. 7-tooth/pin?
> For some reason, I never even thought of 3/8". Buried in dense wood, are you happy it stands up ok on 18"? I'll have to experiment some more. Would be good to standardise on 3/8". That said, I still love picco but haven't found a formula to help chip clearance when the bars get over 18".



First saw I have ever run 18" 3/8, but so far so good. And yes 7 T.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> I really like some of the euro fireplace designs (https://www.eurofireplaces.com.au/) and one of our neighbours got one for their new home - in fact they are on the testimonial page on the website. 80% efficient. They showed me their wood stack - it was two rows deep, about 3' high, 10' long or thereabouts - and he said it's two years supply! He lights it, puts one piece of redgum in and that's it for the night. I nearly fell over. However, there are considerable differences in our situations. Theirs is a new house, single storey and very well insulated, ours is big, not well insulated - yet - and the main living areas are double storey with a lot of air volume to heat. While those small euro heaters look good and have high efficiency, they still don't put out as much heat as our big norseman (60% efficient) which eats big wood - lazy cubes win in the end.



About 80% efficient is the norm for our decent stoves, although since they all use secondary burn and are made so they simply can't be shut down to smolder they all roar and eat wood. They throw heat, burn clean, but eat wood. The very best stove I've seen is a make called Burley, 89% efficient!

Not sure how our stoves compare to the EPA regs, my perception is that the EPA is tighter again.

If you put your tarp over your plastic it'll keep the UV off and make it last longer. Old tarps over newer ones to make newer ones last.


----------



## svk

And to think when I met @MustangMike he owned 4 saws and I had pared my collection down to two. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

My stove is only a couple years old. 77% efficiency and 3.4gm/hr emissions. And 8 hour burn time. 
In 2020 EPA regs change again allowing no more than 2gm/hr particulate emissions.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think the NC30 is already better than that.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cheers Jeff. I'm not sure our regs currently consider particulates, although it's those that are causing our bad air quality, along with NOx. I've read papers that say stove nox emissions are purely related to N content of the fuel as temp and flame residence is not great enough to oxidise N2 in the air, so there's nothing stoves can do on that. Good clean burn to get particulates down should be the aim if it isn't already.

I'd love your long burn times, but with an ickle 5kW stove (about 18000 Btu I think) I'm loading it every hour, fine if your sat by it, but otherwise a bit limiting.


----------



## JustJeff

Pretty amazing really for a non catalyst stove. Not many current stoves will make the cut in 2020. If you look at the EPA list, half of the low emissions stoves use a catalyst or are pellet. 
As good as the catalytic stoves are, poor use and maintenance will degrade the catalyst quickly making them worse than a secondary burn stove.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> About 80% efficient is the norm for our decent stoves, although since they all use secondary burn and are made so they simply can't be shut down to smolder they all roar and eat wood. They throw heat, burn clean, but eat wood. The very best stove I've seen is a make called Burley, 89% efficient!



Aha, I've found out that efficiency is measured differently here. 60% here equals 76% euro. I didn't think our norseman was that bad and it has a secondary burn system as well. Since the long flue goes straight up through the top level (our bedroom) and you can feel heat radiating off it, it may be a bit more effective than nameplate too.


----------



## dancan

I dunno what all the hubbub is about oak , sugar maple and yellow birch is ?







That chit wouldn't even slide out of the dump trailer like some nice spruce .
Well , I guess I'll give it a second chance lol






Drug home a cord and a half and not one stick of spruce


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I dunno what all the hubbub is about oak , sugar maple and yellow birch is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chit wouldn't even slide out of the dump trailer like some nice spruce .
> Well , I guess I'll give it a second chance lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug home a cord and a half and not one stick of spruce



No spruce? Why'd you bother?


----------



## dancan

Personal challenge I guess .... Bahahahahahahaha Ha !

I'll be at least 2 years before I find out if this stuff is any good lol
It took a tank and a half in the 241 to drop and delimb this stuff then it tool two and a half tanks to block it all up and polly 30$ in fuel for the truck for the 3 trips .


----------



## LondonNeil

2 if yo split it small, but if you leave it big then leave Oak 3 to be sure. Nice score btw


----------



## Logger nate

Cut a nice red fir here earlier this year and saw this tree, wasn’t sure about cutting it because was afraid of limbs on tree in front of it pushing it on to road sign (maybe that’s why it was still there) but thankfully the hinge held and limbs broke... and it missed

could only get about half of it, guess I’ll see what’s left when I go back next week


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> the average guy who just wants to heat his house and is immune to CAD can do just fine with a 50cc and an 18-20" bar.


Blasphemy .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My 261 is MMWS ported, so I'm running 18" 3/8 RS, pulled it real well, and now I'm converting the RS to square.


Seems like it should do just fine with a 3/8x20 also. The one I had was the newest version and ran right with the 550 with an 18, both had 325, but I wouldn't thing twice about running 3/8x 18 on either as both are strong running saws. I prefer the feel of the husky, and I like the almost all orange(wish it was all orange), too bad I have an abundance of 18"x325 stihl bars lol.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Personal challenge I guess .... Bahahahahahahaha Ha !
> 
> I'll be at least 2 years before I find out if this stuff is any good lol
> It took a tank and a half in the 241 to drop and delimb this stuff then it tool two and a half tanks to block it all up and polly 30$ in fuel for the truck for the 3 trips .


Great looking loads Dan.
I sure hope you have enough wood to get you buy until that maple dries out lol.
It's funny, I have the same dislike about hardwood, especially red oak, it takes so much time to dry which means lots of storing it and rotating it/handling it. The black locust is great as the water content it so low you can cut/split it in the spring and by that fall it will burn great, and even better if you let it season longer. The BTU's on black locust are right between red oak and whit oak and it takes red oak so long to dry . 
I'm glad I've been able to stockpile a lot of wood and I have enough room so it's not a big deal to store it, yet lol.
How long do you season the spruce before burning it normally, what's the shortest/what's best.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Seems like it should do just fine with a 3/8x20 also. The one I had was the newest version and ran right with the 550 with an 18, both had 325, but I wouldn't thing twice about running 3/8x 18 on either as both are strong running saws. I prefer the feel of the husky, and I like the almost all orange(wish it was all orange), too bad I have an abundance of 18"x325 stihl bars lol.


Have tried 20" picco with 8t rim. That's fun, provided I don't drop the rakers below about 6.5-7 degrees (BobL's method of using raker angles rather than depths is the ducks nuts). When it becomes extra fun is the last 1/3 of the chain life when there is a bit more room between cutters. Can drop the rakers a bit more, especially in softwood, and that set-up is the best I have come up with for my MMWS261. But the first two thirds of the chain's life, I can find no clear edge between it and .325 (7T) other than the latter lasts longer between sharpenings.

Will keep experimenting and definitely give 3/8 a try.


----------



## KiwiBro

I bet if Dancan filled a shipping container with green firewood, it would be ready to burn by the time it got to Cowboy's place.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I bet if Dancan filled a shipping container with green firewood, it would be ready to burn by the time it got to Cowboy's place.



I am sad because I ain't got no spruce .










I do, however, have aging neighbours who have some treed small acreage and are saying things like "We are getting older and if there's a strong young lad who can swing a saw and needs some wood, I'm sure we can help each other out". Strong and young are obviously relative terms.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Cut a nice red fir here earlier this year and saw this tree, wasn’t sure about cutting it because was afraid of limbs on tree in front of it pushing it on to road sign (maybe that’s why it was still there) but thankfully the hinge held and limbs broke... and it missedView attachment 604848
> View attachment 604850
> could only get about half of it, guess I’ll see what’s left when I go back next weekView attachment 604851



I love a horse trailer full of fir, such nice looking wood.

If you'd taken out the sign, just say it wasn't you.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went down to the big fat manna gum this arvo. Being right in town it has attracted attention. I left a couple of crappy cut off nubs and 3 inch limb bits lying around the other day and they were gone this afternoon. The big stuff was untouched, as I had thought. This tree is also a pain in the @rse because rather than having a nice long trunk, it had branches coming out 6' above the ground so it's not so wonderful to cut. Then again, it's all heartwood with big BTUs and very little ash (which of course is my pet hate). And of course it is all too hard for those without FAD. 




The first couple of rounds were easy. Then had to noodle off an attached bit or two.




After that it got more time consuming. 




I had to wrestle with big bits attached to branches buried in the ground without cutting dirt and it was slow going but I won in the end.




Dammit, Limby's out of fuel and the container is empty. I don't want to leave cut wood around since the scavengers are out. Fortunately, another, somewhat neglected saw still had some fuel in him. 




Eat my noodles, Limby!




Ended up with enough to fill the trailer with a little over a cube. The discolouration of some of the pieces was from the debris that accumulated in branch forks over time. 




For a fair bit of time and effort, I didn't seem to make much of an impression on the tree but I don't mind the time and physical exertion.




To be continued...


----------



## KiwiBro

Worth leaving a calling card or two, in case someone scrounging the small stuff, has or knows of big stuff they can't deal with?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Worth leaving a calling card or two, in case someone scrounging the small stuff, has or knows of big stuff they can't deal with?



If it's the guy I suspect came around, he'd have no clue. I've been considering placing an ad in the local newsletter or more likely in the window at work, something along the lines of "Have trees but no wood"? I'd have to word it carefully to prevent responses from those who have a crappy technical willow or something in their backyard in town wanting it taken down on the cheap - which I can't do. Maybe specify farm trees. In any case, I have a couple of years to think about it.


----------



## dancan

Spruce is good to go in the fall if cut in the spring .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I dunno what all the hubbub is about oak , sugar maple and yellow birch is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chit wouldn't even slide out of the dump trailer like some nice spruce .
> Well , I guess I'll give it a second chance lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug home a cord and a half and not one stick of spruce


good score Dan. what kind of oak? looks foreign to me.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I think logger Nate wins the award for lifting the biggest chunks. I think he better own up to being an ex Olympic weight lifter.
Nice pics cowboy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> I think logger Nate wins the award for lifting the biggest chunks. I think he better own up to being an ex Olympic weight lifter



Its pine. Not ash. Or oak.


----------



## MustangMike

If I cut Red Oak to length before the winter, then split it in early spring, and keep in on pallets in a good sunny location, I have no trouble getting it dry enough for burning. However, moisture content is high when first cut.

Re: 20" bars, I have 2 60 cc saws and 2 70 cc saws with 20" bars, don't need more of them, the smaller saws are primarily for limbing. I'm likely going to put a 24" on one of the 70 cc saws (it is from one of the 77 cc saws I recently sold).


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got a 20 on my 395. Hardwood. Monster.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I think logger Nate wins the award for lifting the biggest chunks. I think he better own up to being an ex Olympic weight lifter.
> Nice pics cowboy.



Thanks! This really is bonus scrounge. Being big and a bit awkward to cut no-one else can be bothered taking it on now the small stuff is gone but I've seen a number of cars do slow drive-bys. The first load was less than one tank in the 661 and I was done in no time, the last two loads have been 2 tanks each with all the extra noodling and cutting off of stubs and other irregular bits. And much, much more time, if you put a price on your time it wouldn't be worth it. But I'm happy to chip away. Even quartered or sixthed, those chunks were about as heavy as I'd want to lift, I don't need to bust a gut pretending I'm 20 again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I know. I was just saying big ash sucks lifting.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Even quartered or sixthed, those chunks were about as heavy as I'd want to lift, I don't need to bust a gut pretending I'm 20 again.



Wait, U mean I should not be lifting these things all by myself???

Too Late - Oak, Cherry, Ash!


----------



## Cowboy254

Nothing wrong with lifting heavy things, Mike. I personally have pulled the horns in a bit in that respect in the last couple of years after finding out that I'm not invincible (to my disappointment). I used to accept anything as a physical challenge, now I'm a bit more selective. 

Nice rounds too!

I'm a bit curious now to see how heavy those manna gum chunks are, I might weigh a couple when I get home. Or maybe I shouldn't, it'd be a bit embarrassing if I find out that I was struggling to lift 30 pounds .


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> I think logger Nate wins the award for lifting the biggest chunks. I think he better own up to being an ex Olympic weight lifter.
> Nice pics cowboy.


Lol, that would be my son, 

or my buddy Scott


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Nothing wrong with lifting heavy things, Mike. I personally have pulled the horns in a bit in that respect in the last couple of years after finding out that I'm not invincible (to my disappointment). I used to accept anything as a physical challenge, now I'm a bit more selective.
> 
> Nice rounds too!
> 
> I'm a bit curious now to see how heavy those manna gum chunks are, I might weigh a couple when I get home. Or maybe I shouldn't, it'd be a bit embarrassing if I find out that I was struggling to lift 30 pounds .


Wise man


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Nothing wrong with lifting heavy things, Mike. I personally have pulled the horns in a bit in that respect in the last couple of years after finding out that I'm not invincible (to my disappointment). I used to accept anything as a physical challenge, now I'm a bit more selective.
> 
> Nice rounds too!
> 
> I'm a bit curious now to see how heavy those manna gum chunks are, I might weigh a couple when I get home. Or maybe I shouldn't, it'd be a bit embarrassing if I find out that I was struggling to lift 30 pounds .



I was just joking with you there cowboy, I'm allowed cause of my age!

I did make my Grandsons do a math problem last year, based on real facts: If Grandpa cut up a Red Oak log that was 1.5 cord into 16 rounds, then quartered each round, and Red Oak is 4,800 lbs per cord: 

1) What was the average weight of each piece that Grandpa moved?

2) How many pieces did Grandpa move?

3) What was the total weight Grandpa moved?

Just like real school Math questions!

Unfortunately, some of the quartered pieces were larger than average, but I got it done anyway!


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Wise man



Well curiosity got the better of me. I took the bathroom scales down to the shed where it's level and brought up a couple of the chunks from yesterday and Saturday on the hand cart. Not sure if it's enough to keep my man card.

This was one of the bigger rounds from Saturday. I didn't lift this one fully, I flipped it onto a smaller round then flipped it from there up onto the trailer.







This one was from yesterday, had to lift this one.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I was just joking with you there cowboy, I'm allowed cause of my age!



I know . If I put my professional physio hat on for a moment, I can make a couple of observations. 

1. Lifting heavy things (and other forms of resistance work) is very important for maintaining muscle mass. Males hit their physiological peak at 25 then there's a slow decline for a number of years. But 49 is the magic age. After that, the rate of deterioration (base case scenario) is significantly more rapid in several respects, including loss of muscle. Of course, you don't have to go along with that meekly and swinging saws and lifting heavy things is one way of staving that deterioration off, or reversing it if you're serious. Lack of strength is the single biggest factor in older people falling as well. 

2. That said, lifting heavy things is not without its risks. Lifting heavy things per se is not a problem but poor technique is asking for trouble and maintenance of the lumbar lordosis when lifting is important. The biggest problem though is poor sitting position. It will silently cause creep in the collagen walls of your discs and make them more susceptible to injury, so lifting heavy things after you've been sitting poorly for an extended period is really asking for it. 

Physio hat off, having taken a chunk of the trailer to weigh it, I figured I might as well unload the rest. Looks like I have a bit of swingin' ahead of me. It'll help maintain my muscle mass (luckily, I'm not yet 49).


----------



## dancan

And you guys laugh at me while I'm cutting all these spruce poles 
Hey Mike , you forgot to get the kids to take into count the amount of wood turned into sawdust lol


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure Turnkey4099 is work on reversing muscle loss !


----------



## LondonNeil

I love your photos Dan, I think you cut in a beautiful spot. I also love cowboy's' photos, his wood always looks beautiful.


----------



## MustangMike

When I was in College, I worked for a moving company. It got you strong, and you learned how to use your body to help you lift things.

When splitting, I'll sometimes roll a heavy piece on top of another piece to get it off the ground, then just pick it to me knee and use my leg to help lift it. Then I will often pull it into my hip, my whole body is being used, not just arms & back & legs, everything!

If you do it a lot, it becomes routine.

The other thing about not getting hurt ... do it regularly. If you don't do something for a while, be cautious at first.

My Dad used to say "Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work at it". The older you get, the more diligent you have to be about staying in shape.

That said, I do get a kick out of putting things into the splitter (in horizontal mode) that no one thinks I can get in there!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I was in College, I worked for a moving company. It got you strong, and you learned how to use your body to help you lift things.
> 
> When splitting, I'll sometimes roll a heavy piece on top of another piece to get it off the ground, then just pick it to me knee and use my leg to help lift it. Then I will often pull it into my hip, my whole body is being used, not just arms & back & legs, everything!
> 
> If you do it a lot, it becomes routine.
> 
> The other thing about not getting hurt ... do it regularly. If you don't do something for a while, be cautious at first.
> 
> My Dad used to say "Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work at it". The older you get, the more diligent you have to be about staying in shape.
> 
> That said, I do get a kick out of putting things into the splitter (in horizontal mode) that no one thinks I can get in there!


You are in as good or better shape than anybody your age that I have ever met and definitely the strongest. Just keep it up and do not overdo yourself and you should see many great grandchildren.

Genetics help but like your dad said we need to do our part too. I was adopted at birth but recently discovered my birth families. One grandpa made it to 91 and the other is 85 and in excellent physical shape. My civil war great (x3) grandfather made it to 97 and my grandfather that is still living had an uncle make it to 102. So I guess I have no excuse but to take good care of myself going forward!


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## 95custmz

I don't know exactly. But it looks like a hardwood.


----------



## dancan

Spruce of course .


----------



## chucker

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 605107


?? from the lay of the wood, I wood be guessing it's a short piece of hardwood on a spruce frame for a nimble sway in the hay field ?? but then I am just guessing and not knowing how others may see it?? so if it's standing proud and still it must be hardwood waiting for school marm.... lol


----------



## abbott295

Peckerwood?


----------



## Erik B

That is what you get when you use Viagra for fertilizer


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> I love your photos Dan, I think you cut in a beautiful spot. I also love cowboy's' photos, his wood always looks beautiful.



I've had to consult with the wife about this and she knows the lay of the land around here and is more than pleased ,but , she had some apprehension about the cowboy's wood , you know , killer spiders , poisonous ants and all ...


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> An experiment: Cut two dead trees down yesterday. The Red Maple was dead & dry, but the Black Birch still has high moisture content. Well, it is still so darn hot today, I decided to try an experiment with solar drying! Unfortunately, I missed the hottest few days, but we will see how this does any way.
> 
> It currently registers 30 on my moisture meter, compared to my Hickory boards (a few months old) coming in at 8.
> 
> Need a lot of room to do it, but will see how it works. Hey, the Sun is there, may as well take advantage of it!



Well, it has been a week, and I have to say I am pleased with the results, even though it got rained on one day, most other days have been good sun & warm for this time of year.

I tested the end on the South Side (facing the Sun) and got a 0 reading on each piece! Then I tested the North side end on several pieces, and only got a reading of above 12 on one piece. Most were 10-12. This seems to be working even better than I thought it would. I will sell this wood for this year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Split a piece and see whats in the middle.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i have started scrounging again since production is down in the wood lot due to a lack of trees worth cutting. already found some i just need to get it cut.


----------



## farmer steve

_* @mainewoods 1200 pages.   *_great thread Clint. thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure Turnkey4099 is work on reversing muscle loss !



Not reversing it but for sure trying to keep what I have. I'm now quartering what I used to lift in one chunk a few years ago.


----------



## dancan

Working smarter , not harder !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Working smarter , not harder !


 i did today. not liftin no heavy crap so i made some noodles. i bought a pile of wood cheap but i wasn't lifting any heavy rounds. took 2 tanks of fuel to make this pile . i swept it all in a pile for the owner.


----------



## dancan

Plenty of firestarter there !


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Plenty of firestarter there !


probably will. oak and ash hot stuff.  i showed the owner how to noodle and he was all excited. all he has is a 025 Stihl. here's some pics of the wood. you can see the big oak in the one pic that is yet to cut up.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you use noodles as kindling? How do you dry and store it?


----------



## MustangMike

Either a paper bag or cardboard box work best, so it can breath & dry. It takes a lot of volume, but lights great!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

couple glugs of waste oil works good also.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got a 35gal trash can and put noodles in it. The stuff was already dry but if it was wet I would just leave the lid off on dry days and put the lid on for wet days.


----------



## JustJeff

Noodles make good chicken bedding. I have some cedar and pine I keep on the pile and noodle a few pieces when I need to. Dry elm noodle burn like crazy!


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Peckerwood?


Just lost another mouthful of coffee. My dad used to use that term. I wish he was still around to see that picture. I could tell him I finally figured out what he meant. Dad could be pretty creative at twisting words or switching the first part of a word with another. Like absotively posalutely, I think this practice is called a "Spoonerism". Anyway, to Dad, a "Peckerwood" was any fly by night tree hack, as in, "Some dumb azz peckerwood tried to trim that tree". He also called Pileated Woodpeckers, Red Headed Pecker Birds". Funny how one little word can bring back a flood of memories, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Reading all this stuff about lifting heavy rounds, and squashing my finger last week, has lead me to a conclusion. But first a quote from Plato, my friend likes to use: "A wise man speaks because he has something to say, a fool because he has to say something". I'm going to modify that quote a little: "A wise man noodles big rounds, a fool leaves his 660 in the garage", Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Brilliant.


----------



## Therival

Might have hit the jackpot! the business around the corner from my shop had 18 Black walnuts trees dropped for auction. They are only keeping the trunk's for slab wood and the rest i believe is being tossed. I talked to the owner and he is finding out what is happening with the rest of it but i plan on dropping off one or two trailers and just keep filling them up. I hope this works out! Ill have black walnut for days!


----------



## KiwiBro

Therival said:


> Might have hit the jackpot! the business around the corner from my shop had 18 Black walnuts trees dropped for auction. They are only keeping the trunk's for slab wood and the rest i believe is being tossed. I talked to the owner and he is finding out what is happening with the rest of it but i plan on dropping off one or two trailers and just keep filling them up. I hope this works out! Ill have black walnut for days!


Good luck with it. Sometimes the stars align.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> "A wise man speaks because he has something to say, a fool because he has to say something". I'm going to modify that quote a little: "A wise man noodles big rounds, a fool leaves his 660 in the garage", Joe.



Indeed. A man's gots to know his limitations! When one sixth of a round weighed in at 56kgs the other day, I suspect that lifting the 336kg whole into the trailer might be just a smidge beyond me. I'm so lame .


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes, if I can't lift em, I just roll large rounds into the trailer. It is a 5X8 trailer, so I generally go 3 across.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes, if I can't lift em, I just roll large rounds into the trailer. It is a 5X8 trailer, so I generally go 3 across.



Yes, I really need a trailer with a drop-down ramp. Rolling them up would be much easier than flipping them up onto the tailgate which only lowers to horizontal.


----------



## dancan

Cut some rounds of different height, put them near the end of the gate then just flip them up each level of the rounds till you're at and into the trailer.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yep, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## dancan

What about bolting a manual hydraulic crane in the trailer for big heavy rounds ? 
About 200 cnd copeks when on sale up here .


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Cut some rounds of different height, put them near the end of the gate then just flip them up each level of the rounds till you're at and into the trailer.


Have you ever seen the show "Monk". If you think he was neurotic about stuff, you haven't been around my wood pile. Every piece on the pile is within an eighth of an inch of 18"s. If a piece is off by an inch it goes to the fire pit. However, I do noodle 18" pieces to 6" then 12" then flip a big round on end to make steps, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Came home and it was too nice to be inside so I grabbed a coffee and the maul and did a little hand splitting. The stacks continue to grow!


----------



## MustangMike

Gave my new MMWS 261 a bit of a workout today, two Cherry trees (approx 16"), a Red Maple, some smaller stuff, and removed an evergreen and a telephone pole.

The little saw seems to be well matched with the 18" 3/8 square file.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 605477
> Came home and it was too nice to be inside so I grabbed a coffee and the maul and did a little hand splitting. The stacks continue to grow!



That's my 'fun' for the winter. Any day the weather is bearable I put in a couple hours with X27, maul, sledge/wedge. Curently ave 9 cord waiting to eat the X27. Hope to get in another 2 before the weather gets too wet to get into my cutting site.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey, is it Friday arvo after knock-off time over there as well?


----------



## JustJeff

No. It’s Fridaydragyerasstowork time....sigh.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wow you guys are a half a day ahead.


----------



## svk

Heading up to my hunting cabin in a bit. There's going to be a lot of tree tops when the loggers get done with this cut so I do not anticipate the splitter will see much use in the next year except for those pesky yard and driveway trees that keep dying.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey, is it Friday arvo after knock-off time over there as well?
> 
> View attachment 605509





JustJeff said:


> No. It’s Fridaydragyerasstowork time....sigh.



It's always 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## MustangMike

Another Red Maple falls victim to the MMWS 261. If it were any larger, the 18" bar would not have been enough.

Unfortunately, this thing was covered with vines, including PI, and I got some on my wrist.


----------



## bear1998

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey, is it Friday arvo after knock-off time over there as well?
> 
> View attachment 605509


That's what I'm talkin about!!!.......AWESOME


----------



## Ryan A

Scrounged some of this oak. Think it's red oak? Some of the heaviest stuff I've lifted. Affluent suburbs of Philly, picked it up off a craigslist add 2.1 miles from home ( house was an easy 650k)for free. He's got a TON left. I hand split, and sell it back in the same area.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Another Red Maple falls victim to the MMWS 261. If it were any larger, the 18" bar would not have been enough.
> 
> Unfortunately, this thing was covered with vines, including PI, and I got some on my wrist.


I've done trees with vines. Buck up the tree and 16"-20" long sections of vines come right off


----------



## dancan

Among the not having killer bugs , reptiles and drop bears I don't have any pi in my cutting zone [emoji3]


----------



## KiwiBro

#PacificIslanderLivesMatter


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, PI is all over the place down here, along with a million other vines, several of them invasive. But at my upstate property, no PI and no real vine problem.

They must like the warmer weather.

If you have to buck the log to get the vines off, then you are wearing the chips. Wearing PI chips is never a good idea.


----------



## nighthunter

One of the smallest trees in have to cut today with my
ms 291


----------



## MustangMike

nighthunter said:


> One of the smallest trees in have to cut today with myView attachment 605675
> ms 291



Get some plastic wedges and a long handle ax to drive them home. Your chain will touch the wedge once and you will thank me! Also, when felling a good size tree, you will want move force on the wedge than that little hammer can provide (I have wedged over heavy Red Oak over 40" in diameter.  Used 3 sets of wedges, each double stacked. It is what it takes. The tree was near a house and could not be tied, and half the neighborhood was watching me!

Especially if you are using wedges when dropping a leaner, to prevent the pinch, and when the cut is complete the wedge drops toward the B&C. INVALUABLE!


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> Get some plastic wedges and a long handle ax to drive them home. Your chain will touch the wedge once and you will thank me! Also, when felling a good size tree, you will want move force on the wedge than that little hammer can provide (I have wedged over heavy Red Oak over 40" in diameter. Used 3 sets of wedges, each double stacked. It is what it takes. The tree was near a house and could not be tied, and half the neighborhood was watching me!
> 
> Especially if you are using wedges when dropping a leaner, to prevent the pinch, and when the cut is complete the wedge drops toward the B&C. INVALUABLE!


 Thanks for the info but I only used the wedge and hammer when it was on the ground to stop pinching the bar


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> Get some plastic wedges and a long handle ax to drive them home. Your chain will touch the wedge once and you will thank me! Also, when felling a good size tree, you will want move force on the wedge than that little hammer can provide (I have wedged over heavy Red Oak over 40" in diameter. Used 3 sets of wedges, each double stacked. It is what it takes. The tree was near a house and could not be tied, and half the neighborhood was watching me!
> 
> Especially if you are using wedges when dropping a leaner, to prevent the pinch, and when the cut is complete the wedge drops toward the B&C. INVALUABLE!


 I would want nerves of steel to drop a oak Tree of that size in a neighbourhood with so many witnesses must have Been quit


----------



## nighthunter

This is the second beech tree i had to cut today it snapped in half 3-4 years ago the part of the tree that is standing has a diameter of roughly 7' that's my ms 261 on it
There's some serious cutting to be done
Can't wait


----------



## KiwiBro

There'll be people/businesses around that live for slabbing those big monsters. Is beech stable enough to slab it though?


----------



## nighthunter

I'll do what I can on a friends woodmizer but some of it will be turned into firewood


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> I'll do what I can on a friends woodmizer but some of it will be turned into firewood


Will you get it on the bed or turn it once on there, without breaking the log down? It's hard to tell from the image but what sort of length to that fork please? If not much, I still think there'd be some interesting grain in there, especially at or below that fork, if slabs will hold up through drying. You guys would know more than I but I think even the slab guys are having good success with steaming beech. I thought it was only for thinner (1 and 2") lumber but works on the thicker slabs too. But this is in our South Island (not much beech up here in the North) and I haven't been able to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> Thanks for the info but I only used the wedge and hammer when it was on the ground to stop pinching the bar




I also used steel wedges at first...and paid the price for ruined chains until I smarted up and got some plastic ones.

Those plastic wedges sure have increased in price!


----------



## nighthunter

About 6' to the fork my brother is a carpenter by trade but makes furniture in his spare time so he'll take what he wants


----------



## KiwiBro

Regarding steel wedges, heck, I still get more a kick out of pounding on steel than plastic. It means I'm in really big timber where there is no risk of damage to the chain. Don't like dragging many steel wedges through the bush though.


----------



## dancan

I haven't had to wedge a tree in a long time [emoji52]


----------



## woodchip rookie

I can afford to be picky. I normally leave the ones alone that need wedges.


----------



## MustangMike

nighthunter said:


> I would want nerves of steel to drop a oak Tree of that size in a neighbourhood with so many witnesses must have Been quit



Rerun of some pics: That is one of my ported 460s with a 36" B&C.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I haven't had to wedge a tree in a long time [emoji52]


Hahaha. If you made room for a wedge, there'd be no holding wood left. Hmmm, how about cutting plastic wedge in half, making a 4" wide wedge 2", and using one of those carving bars on the ryobi to bore a pocket? This one time, at band camp I had a bunch of pecker poles to drop into a pile to be burned. Tall but skinny, with the canopy acting like a sail. Trying to swing'em was only marginally successful but about the same as trying to bore a wedge pocket and hope like heck the sides didn't break. I only lost one of 'em overboard, much to my and the landowners surprise.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I can afford to be picky. I normally leave the ones alone that need wedges.


Where's the fun in that? You haven't lived until one sits back, hovering over a house while the homeowners stand on their balcony watching the show from their vantage point in what is now the most likely impact zone, while you frantically grab and just as quickly get stuck, your back up saw and you use every single wedge you can find, pounding on them like your life depends on it, after you have already snapped , twice, the crap rope you thought you had thrown out but which happened to be the only rope that made it to the job site that day. Most people need a sit down after a small panic, but when it is a sustained panic of about 20 minutes, well, i for one needed about two weeks to get over that. 
I'd need to take my socks off to count how many lessons that one tree taught me.


----------



## MustangMike

That big one was leaning toward the back deck of the house. The hinge just had to pull it some to the right, and Oak has real strong grain.

I used the wedges to force it over a bit early, as I wanted to leave as thick of a hinge as I could. As you can see, it went down right on the money, just like I told the homeowner, right along the tree line.

I had to thread the needle with the two Cherries I dropped last week also, but the only stuff in harms way were other trees and a light post. Luckily, my aim is usually pretty good.


----------



## KiwiBro

There are a few things I want to try when I next get back to the woods. Many of the gums I need to drop are a good size with quite brittle (but strong) fibres. In such gums, somewhere around 20 degrees off their lay is about the most I can swing 'em because I'm still learning and the hinge doesn't want to bend much before snapping. Dutchman, soft dutchman, open/block face, sizwheel. All tried but nothing beats one or two grunty bottle jacks to get 'em started. Am keen to try triple hinging a test tree and see if that helps.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Where's the fun in that? You haven't lived until one sits back, hovering over a house while the homeowners stand on their balcony watching the show from their vantage point in what is now the most likely impact zone, while you frantically grab and just as quickly get stuck, your back up saw and you use every single wedge you can find, pounding on them like your life depends on it, after you have already snapped , twice, the crap rope you thought you had thrown out but which happened to be the only rope that made it to the job site that day. Most people need a sit down after a small panic, but when it is a sustained panic of about 20 minutes, well, i for one needed about two weeks to get over that.
> I'd need to take my socks off to count how many lessons that one tree taught me.


Most of the trees I cut can fall either way so I let them go which ever way they lean then pull them out of the tree line with the truck. Also most of the trees I cut arent big enough to fit a wedge behind the bar.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> There are a few things I want to try when I next get back to the woods. Many of the gums I need to drop are a good size with quite brittle (but strong) fibres. In such gums, somewhere around 20 degrees off their lay is about the most I can swing 'em because I'm still learning and the hinge doesn't want to bend much before snapping. Dutchman, soft dutchman, open/block face, sizwheel. All tried but nothing beats one or two grunty bottle jacks to get 'em started. Am keen to try triple hinging a test tree and see if that helps.



Sometimes we try to get too fancy. I hope this is helpful, but it seems that good old fashion wedges are usually the best solution to your problem.

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/logging/manual/felling/cuts/special_techniques.html


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes we try to get too fancy. I hope this is helpful, but it seems that good old fashion wedges are usually the best solution to your problem.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/logging/manual/felling/cuts/special_techniques.html


Duly noted, thanks. If you don't tell the authorities about this one, I won't either. It took about 5 minutes to finally come around, but not before popping and groaning like it was gonna give up and flatten that fence. Plenty of over cut on the far side, trying to reach around there to nibble compression wood and stay safe if it gave way wasn't easy. About 45 degrees off it's lay and I reckon about 20 degrees more than was safe. In the end, I did what my skills and gear at the time would allow and left it up to fate.


----------



## JustJeff

Today I was scrounging rocks. It’s an ongoing project. When I built my house, we used rocks to landscape different levels, rather than more dirt to slope everything. 
Partway through, we ran out of rocks. Forrest Gump said “Sometimes there’s just not enough rocks” lol. 
So I wound up with 150’ of weedeater hell!
So for the last 9 years, I’ve been pilfering stone piles. 2 years ago I hit the jackpot when the farmer behind me was removing a stone fence. And I managed to get a bunch and dump them over the fence. I am still moving them as I have time. This cuts way down on the weed whacking and I like the look. 
A couple thousand dollars and I could have done it with a dump truck and a backhoe but that’s not what scrounging is all about.


----------



## woodchip rookie

free is free


----------



## cornfused

Scrounged this pile of hickory today. The tree was 26" at the back cut and stayed that size to the fork @ 15'. Two loads at 5 ,000 lbs each and one load of limb wood at 2,200 lbs (weighed on scale @ work). Part of the deal was I had to take down the dead, and a little punky, pine in his yard to get the hickory...Worked for me!!! The hickory will heat the house in 2 years and the pine will make fire pit wood for a long time!!!


----------



## dancan

No scrounging for me this weekend , yesterday I blocked up the remains of the selling wood 












What a good kid !
Today I filled the shed with this winter's hardwood 











Then I fired up the splitter and started working the last loads that I drug home , I've got to get them done and moved because they're in my snowplowing lane .


----------



## H-Ranch

Pulled 8 or 9 loads like this out of the woods over the last two weekends. Mostly deadfall that is still solid enough to go after, though I did drop a couple of smaller standing dead that were close to the trails. Still have a few hazardous leaners to remove - was hoping the wind last night would help me out there. No such luck.


----------



## JustJeff

Spruce and silver maple. The little saw was perfect for limbing and saw lots of work today. 
The bigger pieces were handily taken care of by the 460. Another nice load for my pile. I left some cut up for the land owner. Had a fox stand and watch me for a while but it was too far for a phone pic.


----------



## dancan

Nice spruce !!!


----------



## JustJeff

That spruce is sure some sticky stuff!


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 606122
> Spruce and silver maple. The little saw was perfect for limbing and saw lots of work today. View attachment 606123
> The bigger pieces were handily taken care of by the 460. Another nice load for my pile. I left some cut up for the land owner. Had a fox stand and watch me for a while but it was too far for a phone pic.
> View attachment 606124


keep an eye on that spruce Jeff. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cowboy254

The Subaru had some problems with the front left sway bar and I took it in to the dealer this morning to get it fixed (this is 100km away). Naturally, I took the trailer and the saws because you just never know. There are designated public firewood collection zones scattered around the place and there just so happened to be one on the way home. It's right off the main road so I went up to have a look. 




Nice, but nothing on the ground and you're not allowed to drop trees in these areas, and in any case, most of the trees up this hill were pretty small. These areas get hit pretty hard by scroungers. I drove in a few k's but didn't see anything of interest apart from this guy. A wallaby. 




I turned around and went back down. Against my better judgement, I tried the other road at the fork and drove downhill about 500m. Turned out my judgement sucked in this case. Hellooooo!




It's a tree of some sort, don't know the species. Looks like it has fallen over in the last few weeks. Very shaggy bark on the main trunk but smooth upper limbs. At that point, a forestry guy rolls up to check to make sure no-one is doing anything illegal, which I wasn't. He didn't know what species it was either so he wasn't much use. I have a client coming in on Friday who knows a bit about trees in this particular area, he might be able to shed some light on it. In the meantime, I'll call it e.firewood. 




The 460 did some work down the small end. I didn't take anything under 6 inches and over 15 inches, Limby got the call. He was wearing a brand new chain and made short work of this eucalypt. I worked back along one of the main branches to the point where it was 25inch bar length thick by which time I thought I had enough to fill the trailer. 




Witchetty grub holes. The grubs are edible if you're into that sort of thing. 




I seem to have lost a couple of photos off my phone but you've probably all had enough for one post anyway. In this case, my judgement was much better. Full trailer, about 1.5 cubes this time. Still a heap left in this tree, maybe another 5-6 cubes or more. Next time I'm down this way I'll pay it another visit. 




Given that I nearly gave it away and went home empty handed, it turned out to be a great little session. I'm looking forward to burning this in three years time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Glad you narrowed it down to being a tree cowboy. Can be pretty hard to identify trees some times


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Glad you narrowed it down to being a tree cowboy. Can be pretty hard to identify trees some times



I based my diagnosis on the fact that it didn't hop away from me or try to kill me.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> The Subaru had some problems with the front left sway bar and I took it in to the dealer this morning to get it fixed (this is 100km away).


Are you *sure* it just doesn't need new tyres???


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> The Subaru had some problems with the front left sway bar and I took it in to the dealer this morning to get it fixed (this is 100km away). Naturally, I took the trailer and the saws because you just never know. There are designated public firewood collection zones scattered around the place and there just so happened to be one on the way home. It's right off the main road so I went up to have a look.
> 
> View attachment 606193
> 
> 
> Nice, but nothing on the ground and you're not allowed to drop trees in these areas, and in any case, most of the trees up this hill were pretty small. These areas get hit pretty hard by scroungers. I drove in a few k's but didn't see anything of interest apart from this guy. A wallaby.
> 
> View attachment 606194
> 
> 
> I turned around and went back down. Against my better judgement, I tried the other road at the fork and drove downhill about 500m. Turned out my judgement sucked in this case. Hellooooo!
> 
> View attachment 606195
> 
> 
> It's a tree of some sort, don't know the species. Looks like it has fallen over in the last few weeks. Very shaggy bark on the main trunk but smooth upper limbs. At that point, a forestry guy rolls up to check to make sure no-one is doing anything illegal, which I wasn't. He didn't know what species it was either so he wasn't much use. I have a client coming in on Friday who knows a bit about trees in this particular area, he might be able to shed some light on it. In the meantime, I'll call it e.firewood.
> 
> View attachment 606196
> 
> 
> The 460 did some work down the small end. I didn't take anything under 6 inches and over 15 inches, Limby got the call. He was wearing a brand new chain and made short work of this eucalypt. I worked back along one of the main branches to the point where it was 25inch bar length thick by which time I thought I had enough to fill the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 606192
> 
> 
> Witchetty grub holes. The grubs are edible if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 606197
> 
> 
> I seem to have lost a couple of photos off my phone but you've probably all had enough for one post anyway. In this case, my judgement was much better. Full trailer, about 1.5 cubes this time. Still a heap left in this tree, maybe another 5-6 cubes or more. Next time I'm down this way I'll pay it another visit.
> 
> View attachment 606198
> 
> 
> Given that I nearly gave it away and went home empty handed, it turned out to be a great little session. I'm looking forward to burning this in three years time.


nice scrounge cowboy. the bark is a bit different but the heartwood looks like our walnut here.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Walnut ? Maybe a family of Drop- Bears did that to the bark


----------



## moondoggie

farmer steve said:


> not really mushrooms but shelf fungus. AKA cracked-cap polypore. and yes when i find them on locust i am cutting i usually find rot inside.


We call them conks here.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 606122
> Spruce and silver maple. The little saw was perfect for limbing and saw lots of work today. View attachment 606123
> The bigger pieces were handily taken care of by the 460. Another nice load for my pile. I left some cut up for the land owner. Had a fox stand and watch me for a while but it was too far for a phone pic.
> View attachment 606124


Great photos but that evergreen looks like balsam to me.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Have tried 20" picco with 8t rim. That's fun, provided I don't drop the rakers below about 6.5-7 degrees (BobL's method of using raker angles rather than depths is the ducks nuts). When it becomes extra fun is the last 1/3 of the chain life when there is a bit more room between cutters. Can drop the rakers a bit more, especially in softwood, and that set-up is the best I have come up with for my MMWS261. But the first two thirds of the chain's life, I can find no clear edge between it and .325 (7T) other than the latter lasts longer between sharpenings.
> 
> Will keep experimenting and definitely give 3/8 a try.


Curious to hear how it works .


KiwiBro said:


> Worth leaving a calling card or two, in case someone scrounging the small stuff, has or knows of big stuff they can't deal with?


He could just carve his number into the tree along with his name.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Gave my new MMWS 261 a bit of a workout today, two Cherry trees (approx 16"), a Red Maple, some smaller stuff, and removed an evergreen and a telephone pole.
> 
> The little saw seems to be well matched with the 18" 3/8 square file.


Great looking saw Mike.
Looks like a lot of fun, how are you liking it.
I'd really like to get a ported 241, maybe this winter I'll get a deal on one and sell the ones I have now.


----------



## svk

I ordered a new saw this week. Knock on wood my house sale closes on Friday. After I decompress I think next week I'm going to do a little inventory reduction of my current saws. Too damn many saws and not enough time to tinker with the old ones.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I ordered a new saw this week. Knock on wood my house sale closes on Friday. After I decompress I think next week I'm going to do a little inventory reduction of my current saws. Too damn many saws and not enough time to tinker with the old ones.


?????????????????
Don't make us ask Steve.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> ?????????????????
> Don't make us ask Steve.


You will find out when it arrives.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You will find out when it arrives.



You stinker.


----------



## muddstopper

At least let us see a list of whats for sale


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> At least let us see a list of whats for sale


Probably the Macs and Homies to start with. Maybe the 352 and the Dolmar as well.


----------



## LondonNeil

is that your shopping list Mud?


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Great photos but that evergreen looks like balsam to me.


Good eye. It didn’t look as prickly as spruce so I kept a sprig in my truck to identify later. Fir it is. Btu’s it is and will wind up as campfire wood and chicken bedding noodles.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Are you *sure* it just doesn't need new tyres???



As a matter of fact, it does need new tyres as well! The Stihl dealer in town is a stone's throw from the Subaru dealer and I did go and cast a lustful eye over some saws. They were all out of Limbys and I did have a feel of a 261 but couldn't imagine why I'd ever need it. The 461 was a nice looking saw but I was able to resist the CAD this time. I did buy a 2-in-1 file (keen to see how that goes) and a spare 25 inch chain. I gave my mate with the grinder another go sharpening the chain Limby had on the other week week and it was sharp as hell but he cooked every single cutter. That chain was nearly shot anyway. 



farmer steve said:


> nice scrounge cowboy. the bark is a bit different but the heartwood looks like our walnut here.





Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Walnut ? Maybe a family of Drop- Bears did that to the bark



That's what I was thinking too! "Wow, this looks just like Very Valuable Walnut (TM)". That really dark heartwood paled as the surface dried though and by the time I got home it was a tan sort of colour. I'll go and have another look when the sun comes up. This was 70km from home and a much drier area generally. Drier generally means more dense wood so I was keen to pick some up if I could....plus I like using my saws and was happy to cut in a different spot. It wasn't that hard to split. It was heavy but so is any hardwood when green I suppose. We have a handful of dominant eucalypt species in my immediate area and I can identify them ok but it's all different where I was yesterday. Still eucalypts but don't know anything further. The forestry guy didn't know but did say that some of the species had hybridised (which makes it harder again). He said it could be some sort of gum tree. Wow, gee, thanks, nice work forestry guy .


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Good eye. It didn’t look as prickly as spruce so I kept a sprig in my truck to identify later. Fir it is. Btu’s it is and will wind up as campfire wood and chicken bedding noodles.


If you can, let it dry for a summer before splitting. All that nasty sap dries right up and it's much more pleasant to work with.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, Sell your famboss (for good money in Aus) and get ya self a ported 261 ver 2 from the states. Maybe Mustang Mike and KiwiBro could fill you in on how good they are? You should be able to get it to you door for less than what your local dealer would charge. Would be the go with a 16 inch bar for limbs and wattles around the yard.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> If you can, let it dry for a summer before splitting. All that nasty sap dries right up and it's much more pleasant to work with.


Well it’s on the heap beside the splitter. Hopefully it’s covered in 3 ft of snow in a month and I’ll worry about it next summer. In the meantime snowmobile season is coming up!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> I based my diagnosis on the fact that it didn't hop away from me or try to kill me.


uh....I wouldn't use both of those to determine its a tree. I've had several trees try to kill me.


----------



## dancan

Jeff , if the needles roll between your thumb and index it's a spruce , if they're flat and don't roll it's fir .
Unless you have tamarack , cedar , pine or hemlock lol


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> uh....I wouldn't use both of those to determine its a tree. I've had several trees try to kill me.



Consarnit, now I don't know what it is. 

It has paled up a lot, doesn't look Very Valuable anymore.


----------



## dancan

Put a piece in the microwave and cook until the water is gone, then burn it to see if it smells familiar?


----------



## JustJeff

I learned something today. Pretty soon I will be a conifer connoisseur! Lol.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> is that your shopping list Mud?


Naw, I am a husky guy. I got a 272 waiting on a new piston and a 55 waiting on a new ring to replace the one I broke putting on a cyl. Got several husky saws that havent been cranked in months. I should be getting rid of a few myself. NOT!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Naw, I am a husky guy. I got a 272 waiting on a new piston and a 55 waiting on a new ring to replace the one I broke putting on a cyl. Got several husky saws that havent been cranked in months. I should be getting rid of a few myself. NOT!


Did you get another 55 or break one of yours?


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Did you get another 55 or break one of yours?


Ive had one setting on the bench for the last few months. Started out as just a case, but spare parts enough to build one complete saw. Split the case and new bearings and seals. New Oem top end. New carb kit hangin on the wall. I think it may be the same one you saw when you where down here. What can I say, I have been pretty lazy.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Put a piece in the microwave and cook until the water is gone, then burn it to see if it smells familiar?











i see it now. a new tv cooking show hosted by @dancan .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i see it now. a new tv cooking show hosted by @dancan .


There's a thread/sub forum for that .


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> i see it now. a new tv cooking show hosted by @dancan .


 You could go get some of Valleyfirewood customers to be the taste testers.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Ive had one setting on the bench for the last few months. Started out as just a case, but spare parts enough to build one complete saw. Split the case and new bearings and seals. New Oem top end. New carb kit hangin on the wall. I think it may be the same one you saw when you where down here. What can I say, I have been pretty lazy.


Ok gotcha. I can understand why you wouldn't be doing that as as summer project. 

My 55 from you has multiplied itself into two additional 55 saws with top end issues. I plan to build all of them over the winter but we'll see if that actually happens.


----------



## MustangMike

Since some of you have asked, I'm loving my new MMWS 261. It cuts way better than it's size would indicate. Light, fast, and powerful for it's size, what more could you ask for? FYI, the Ver II (like I have) is about a 1/2 lb lighter than the Ver I, which gives it a really good power/wt ratio.

My friend Harold and I used it a lot yesterday cutting Cherry& Ash firewood up at the cabin. Harold choose to use the 261 (of the 4 saws I brought) and said several times "you just can't slow this thing down"!

All the wood was cut to length by the end of the day, but in the pics the Cherry is still logs, and there are 2 piles of cut Ash. The saws are on the ATV with the log dragger Harold made for me. Was a lot of work getting them out of the woods and down to the cabin, and several of them were punky which added to the wasted time, but we got a lot of wood down there for just having a day up on the Mtn (a 2.5 hr drive, each way).


----------



## svk

I agree Mike, a ported 50 cc is about the perfect general purpose saw. I am curious how it will stack up against your ported 362 once you have the 261 fully broken in.

My 550 has more or less made my other mid sized saws obsolete unless I grab one for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what I'm getting ready to do. Replace all my midsize saws with a 550xp. My 3 saw plan will then consist of a t540xp/12", 550xp/16" and a 395xp with 20/32"


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Since some of you have asked, I'm loving my new MMWS 261. It cuts way better than it's size would indicate. Light, fast, and powerful for it's size, what more could you ask for? FYI, the Ver II (like I have) is about a 1/2 lb lighter than the Ver I, which gives it a really good power/wt ratio.
> 
> My friend Harold and I used it a lot yesterday cutting Cherry& Ash firewood up at the cabin. Harold choose to use the 261 (of the 4 saws I brought) and said several times "you just can't slow this thing down"!
> 
> All the wood was cut to length by the end of the day, but in the pics the Cherry is still logs, and there are 2 piles of cut Ash. The saws are on the ATV with the log dragger Harold made for me. Was a lot of work getting them out of the woods and down to the cabin, and several of them were punky which added to the wasted time, but we got a lot of wood down there for just having a day up on the Mtn (a 2.5 hr drive, each way).


bring it along next week if your coming to PA for pie.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I agree Mike, a ported 50 cc is about the perfect general purpose saw. I am curious how it will stack up against your ported 362 once you have the 261 fully broken in.
> 
> My 550 has more or less made my other mid sized saws obsolete unless I grab one for nostalgic purposes.



Steve (SVK), I'm very happy with the 261 with 18" B&C, but if I need a 20" in the harder wood, the 60 + 70 cc saws come out. They don't have more speed, but they do have more torque and that is appreciated in the bigger/tougher wood.

Steve (Farmer), I plan on attending, and bringing all my saws, and I like Blueberry! (Long story, goes back to Boy Scouts at Camp Reid on my Birthday, and we picked the wild berries). Hopefully, you will get to run all my saws from 50 to 92 cc and tell me what you thing of em.


----------



## dancan

Here's a 360 vid , kinda different to watch , not a scrounge but I sure wish I had the loader to help me scrounge 



Worst part is I have a dealer for this stuff about an hour away lol


----------



## JustJeff

Stuffed a couple feed bags full of scrounged maple, willow, elm... packing for a fishing trip with the boys this weekend.


----------



## JustJeff

As far as 50cc saws go, I’ve never run a newer pro saw. Other than the poulan pro. Lol. I love the ms460 but it is heavy. Ok when bucking but I cut up a whole tree on Monday that had lots of branches and I felt that weight. Found I was wanting to use my elcheapo craftsman 42cc because it’s lighter. I imagine a saw with similar weight and twice the power would get my attention most of the time.


----------



## LondonNeil

A light saw with as short a bar as will do the job has many advantages.... Particularly for aging backs. It may be a few years, but I'd bet even Cowboy will get a smaller saw eventually. A 50cc and 14" bar would zip.

I do see the appeal of big too..... I loaned my bigger saw to my brother yesterday..... I'm missing it already


----------



## svk

I honestly could get by with my 550 and one larger saw. Love my 562 too but could live without it if needed. 

The 2186 really pulls nice now that it has compression too.


----------



## LondonNeil

So with husky and Jonny, the last 2 numbers, is that cc? So 550 -50cc, 562 - 62 cc and 2186 is 86cc?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I honestly could get by with my 550 and one larger saw.



_*Heresy! *_

Ban him from the site!

(hide the young'uns!)

Next he might say something kind about _electric_ chainsaws!

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> As far as 50cc saws go, I’ve never run a newer pro saw. Other than the poulan pro. Lol. I love the ms460 but it is heavy. Ok when bucking but I cut up a whole tree on Monday that had lots of branches and I felt that weight. Found I was wanting to use my elcheapo craftsman 42cc because it’s lighter. I imagine a saw with similar weight and twice the power would get my attention most of the time.



Back when I used a MS210 for limbing. Then I discovered the MS192T. Makes cutting brush a dream! I'll never be without a top handle for that job. Takes about hald the time a regular saw does. Yes, I operate it one handed and I know that is "dangerous" but in all these years I have never (yet) came close to cutting myself.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> _*Heresy! *_
> 
> Ban him from the site!
> 
> (hide the young'uns!)
> 
> Next he might say something kind about _electric_ chainsaws!
> 
> Philbert



Quite right. These blokes have all gone mad . 

Small saws indeed, fewer saws indeed, mumble, grumble.


----------



## muddstopper

To be honest, I have used those little husky 55's to bring down some pretty big trees. Not to say there wasnt times I wished I had a bigger saw. I just never liked toteing a big saw thru the woods. Then when the big tree is down, you are stuck with the heavier saw to do the limbing. The 55 sort of sets in the middle for me. big enough to fall a decent sized tree, and light enough to reach up and do the trimming. Now thats not to say I dont load every saw I own in the truck when I go to cut, and I do. If I can get close enough to load the truck where the tree falls, I pull out a 70cc saw to do the falling and then grab the smaller 55 to do the limbing. If I am bucking on the wood lot, I will grab the bigger saw every time


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scrounging tools.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/192tc-445.314015/


----------



## dancan

Hey Neil !
Looks like Ophelia is headed in your general direction .


----------



## dancan

I've cleared a fair amount of houselots in the past that my MS361's were the smallest saws I used and the bulk was cut with the 2171/066/394 .
These lots were all within an hours drive but , going forward but over the last 6 years , I've run the 2171 once , the 361's and the 034Super polly 2 dozen times as compared to the gallons and gallons through the 026's 16" and the MS241 14" with the 241 being my goto saw for 20" and down for all day dropping and clearing .
If I was blocking 12" and up wood all day the choice would be different but it's not , so small , light , nimble with plenty of power and smooth plus being as reliable as a brick , the 241 with a sharp chain for me 
Hopefully y'all find a happy balance in the brand you like 
BTW for pure schitts and giggles , the Meyerized 394 is the winner LOL
As long as I only need to run it for an hour that is


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I've cleared a fair amount of houselots in the past that my MS361's were the smallest saws I used and the bulk was cut with the 2171/066/394 .
> These lots were all within an hours drive but , going forward but over the last 6 years , I've run the 2171 once , the 361's and the 034Super polly 2 dozen times as compared to the gallons and gallons through the 026's 16" and the MS241 14" with the 241 being my goto saw for 20" and down for all day dropping and clearing .
> If I was blocking 12" and up wood all day the choice would be different but it's not , so small , light , nimble with plenty of power and smooth plus being as reliable as a brick , the 241 with a sharp chain for me
> Hopefully y'all find a happy balance in the brand you like
> BTW for pure schitts and giggles , the Meyerized 394 is the winner LOL
> As long as I only need to run it for an hour that is


An hr holy crap, that's like two-three tanks, and would have to clear a couple acres of spruce .
I can't imagine holding on to a 90cc saw for an hr, that's a long time, makes my back hurt thinking about it .
I pull out the 660 to fell a big tree and make a few cuts, then come the 70-80cc saws. I don't mind running them for a while, but when I get down to the 241 the job is getting done. I use the two 241's a lot, then whatever 50cc saw/saws I have along, now and then I break out a 70-90.
Today was the 550 and a 372 with a 20" and another 372 with a 24". I would have only ran the 20", but I hit metal and grabbed the 24" because it was sharp, not because I needed a 24". 
The picco in a 14" is also a breeze to sharpen, if you need to sharpen it, as it holds a nice edge .

Personally I can't imagine cutting any of the wood cowboy is cutting with anything less than a 70-80cc saw. If you are cutting green wood there and smaller trees, then it would be feasible, but when your cutting 20 plus wood even here in the states a 70cc saw is what I prefer as Mike was saying.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> A light saw with as short a bar as will do the job has many advantages.... Particularly for aging backs. It may be a few years, but I'd bet even Cowboy will get a smaller saw eventually. A 50cc and 14" bar would zip.
> 
> I do see the appeal of big too..... I loaned my bigger saw to my brother yesterday..... I'm missing it already


I actually prefer running an 18 on my 50cc saws as I do the most limbing with them and at 5'7"(with longer arms lol) it gives me a nice reach without having to bend over much, the 18 also helps me keep out of the dirt also.
I like to run a 16" on my little jred 2145 with a ported 346 when bucking in the woodpile as I can use the dawgs without having to worry about the tip/kickback as often, I also usually run semi chisel on it as much of the wood in the log pile is dirty and I'm cutting off the ground a little so a little slower cutting time doesn't bother me as much. 
Personally the main thing I don't like about the 241's is that I'm only running 14" bars on them. I've been considering selling them both and getting a ported one so I can run it with an 18. 
Running the 18 on a 50cc saw with 325 chain and mainly cutting 8-10" wood and under it works great, and does just fine up to the full 18 if I will have to take the time to fill the tank on a larger saw, although I would rather have the larger saw if time is not an issue. 


LondonNeil said:


> So with husky and Jonny, the last 2 numbers, is that cc? So 550 -50cc, 562 - 62 cc and 2186 is 86cc?


For the most part that will get you close(within a few ccs) on most of the jreds/huskys.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Personally the main thing I don't like about the 241's is that I'm only running 14" bars on them. I've been considering selling them both and getting a ported one so I can run it with an 18.


If it is only an issue of reach, and you are not cutting large diameter wood with them, maybe try an 18" bar with skip tooth chain before you sell them off?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Next he might say something kind about _electric_ chainsaws!


No worries Philbert, your job is secure for a little while .
I really would like to have a corded electric for at the house by the splitter, and I may try a battery top handle next summer, that or a ported 150t.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I really would like to have a corded electric for at the house by the splitter, . . .


I have bought several electric chainsaws for $10 or $20 each at garage sales. I kept them because no one wants to pay me what they are really worth when I try to sell them!

Seriously, it is a very low risk to try this way. If the motor turns, and they have a bar and chain, they are worth $10! If it whets your appetite, then you can keep your eye out for, or invest in, better quality one(s).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> If it is only an issue of reach, and you are not cutting large diameter wood with them, maybe try an 18" bar with skip tooth chain before you sell them off?
> 
> Philbert


That's not a bad idea, and I hadn't thought much about it in regards to the smaller saws to be honest. Does stihl sell a skip tooth picco.
It is nice having both of them in the truck, I try to keep them both fueled with sharp chains, I keep semi chisel on one and full on the other for whatever needs arise. You can cut a lot of small wood with a tank of fuel in a 241, the 550 is the same way, but both burn a lot more fuel when you start cutting above their intended purposes.
Reach is a major factor, but I would like to see how a ported 241 handles, I really enjoy the handling of the small huskys(nothing against the stihls, just not my personal preference if there is a good option).


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I have bought several electric chainsaws for $10 or $20 each at garage sales. I kept them because no one wants to pay me what they are really worth when I try to sell them!
> 
> Seriously, it is a very low risk to try this way. If the motor turns, and they have a bar and chain, they are worth $10! If it whets your appetite, then you can keep your eye out for, or invest in, better quality one(s).
> 
> Philbert


I've seen those, but I'm more interested in the larger ones, if I'm at the splitter I'm dealing with a little larger wood as it is.
I've seen some real nice ones for around the 150 mark, and a few around 75, just haven't pulled the trigger as it's more something I want to try rather than a need.


----------



## muddstopper

A 55 is a 53cc saw, I run a 20in bar and full chisel on 4 of them and I do have my FIL's old 55 with a 18in bar and .325 chain. I did a muffler mod on that one and it screams in small stuff, but hardly ever even take to the woods. I also keep a 20in bar on the 365, I do own a 24in for it, but it stays hanging on the wall. I think I am to short for the 24in bar as I always end up jabbing it into the ground. With a 20in bar, I can just sort of lean over to trim a limb or cut a bush, with a 18in bar I end up with a tired back at the end of the day.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> A 55 is a 53cc saw, I run a 20in bar and full chisel on 4 of them and I do have my FIL's old 55 with a 18in bar and .325 chain. I did a muffler mod on that one and it screams in small stuff, but hardly ever even take to the woods. I also keep a 20in bar on the 365, I do own a 24in for it, but it stays hanging on the wall. I think I am to short for the 24in bar as I always end up jabbing it into the ground. With a 20in bar, I can just sort of lean over to trim a limb or cut a bush, with a 18in bar I end up with a tired back at the end of the day.


The 55's are well built little saws and quite snotty. Most don't know what they are or are capable of. 
Funny how that works. I have to bend over a bit for the 18 myself, but bending over that little bit feels better than not bending as much with a 20, but I don't normally run a 20 on a 50cc saw rather on a 60-70cc saw. 
It's funny, I can run a saw for hours and not get sore, but washing dishes in the sink for 10 min I get sore, I actually enjoy washing dishes as I get to stand and look out the window, I find it quite relaxing, but the back doesn't like it .


----------



## muddstopper

I have a dish washer. It doesnt seem that hard to me. Put the dishes in the sink and they somehow get washed.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> A 55 is a 53cc saw, I run a 20in bar and full chisel on 4 of them and I do have my FIL's old 55 with a 18in bar and .325 chain. I did a muffler mod on that one and it screams in small stuff, but hardly ever even take to the woods. I also keep a 20in bar on the 365, I do own a 24in for it, but it stays hanging on the wall. I think I am to short for the 24in bar as I always end up jabbing it into the ground. With a 20in bar, I can just sort of lean over to trim a limb or cut a bush, with a 18in bar I end up with a tired back at the end of the day.



My go-to is the 361/20". fairly light and screams. I have a 310/16" but it is heavier than the 361. Falling is 441/32". Limbing up to 8" is MS193/14" I carry 25 and 28" bars but but hey don't get used much. All 3/8" chains are skip tooth.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> I have a dish washer. It doesnt seem that hard to me. Put the dishes in the sink and they somehow get washed.



I need to get a new one. Wife died 3 years ago.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I need to get a new one. Wife died 3 years ago.



Ah. That sort of dishwasher is not so replaceable.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Stuffed a couple feed bags full of scrounged maple, willow, elm... packing for a fishing trip with the boys this weekend.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeff. * have a good weekend fishing.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Chipper you really do have a lot of saws... and nice ones at that.


----------



## JustJeff

My crapsman 42cc has an 18” bar. If it can pull it, a 241 sure ought to. It makes for a nice reach. I never bury the bar, I have bigger saws for that. I like the longer reach, at 6’ tall a 20” bar keeps me from Quasimodo back.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> So with husky and Jonny, the last 2 numbers, is that cc? So 550 -50cc, 562 - 62 cc and 2186 is 86cc?


More or less....550 is 50, 562 is 59, 2186 is 85. I believe 372/2172 is 70 cc.

The only one that is confusing is the 346, the OE is 45 and the NE is 50


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> More or less....550 is 50, 562 is 59, 2186 is 85. I believe 372/2172 is 70 cc.
> 
> The only one that is confusing is the 346, the OE is 45 and the NE is 50


Then the new xtorq 365 and 372 as well as the 2166 and 2172 are all 71cc, just because husky wanted to confuse the stihl guys since you do it to us lol.
Also the 555 is 60cc, so there are a few that are a good bit off, but close, or perform as their numbers would expect.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Chipper you really do have a lot of saws... and nice ones at that.


Thanks, I'm always changing the "inventory" too.
I figure their money in the bank whether I'm selling one for profit, cutting firewood to save money on heat, or doing a tree job with them, it's the cat's meow when I get to do all three . 
I really enjoy running equipment of all sorts, so even if I break even on one it doesn't hurt my feelings as I still get some wood cut and get to try them out for myself in my wood and can make real life(my life) comparisons.


----------



## LondonNeil

Now if someone could explain stihl numbering, that would compete my education for today


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Now if someone could explain stihl numbering, that would compete my education for today


The Stihl number corresponds with the number of cc’s a competitors saw requires to be of equal power. For example my MS460 would require a 460cc saw of another color to equal its performance. This number also states how many more women the user attracts than users of other saws.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Now if someone could explain stihl numbering, that would compete my education for today


0 series are the older saws, MS plus a 3 digit are newer saws. Normally an even number in the third digit of an "oh" series or the second digit in a three digit series means pro saw. A 1 at the end of a MS series means newer series. IE 241,261, 461, 661 are newer models to supersede 240, 260, 460, 660. Now Stihl has some models coming out that end with a 2 meaning that's a new model IE 462 supersedes 461. Make sense?

For example a 026 and a 260 are very similar saws with the 260 being a newer build and easily noticed by the presence of flippy caps. But many parts are interchangeable. A 261 supersedes the 260 but is basically a whole new saw.

Then you have the 044. Early ones were 10mm pin (more desirable in stock form as they made more power) or the later 12mm 044. The MS440 was basically a 12mm 044 with flippy caps. However the 12mm saws can accommodate a 046/460 top end which will make it a more powerful saw than a 10mm 044. I'm just going off memory on all of this stuff here but MustangMike will certainly know it cold.


5 series Huskys are all pro saws. 4 series are homeowner/farm saws. 1, 2, and 3 series had both HO and pro saws


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> The Stihl number corresponds with the number of cc’s a competitors saw requires to be of equal power. For example my MS460 would require a 460cc saw of another color to equal its performance. This number also states how many more women the user attracts than users of other saws.


Lmao


----------



## svk

Off the topic of saw nomenclature, here's my new sauna kindling box. This was my toybox at the cabin when I was a kid and has been used as a mouse nest box in the pole barn for the past several years. I emptied the contents that were not salvageable and amazingly it didn't smell like mice. It will find a permanent home under the eaves of my sauna building. I have enough cedar kindling to fill it and after I get done doing the window and door trim in my cabin, I shouldn't need to scrounge for kindling for about two years.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Steve, is there anything beyond 'generally a bigger number means a bigger saw cc' to guide on size/power?


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> 0 series are the older saws, MS plus a 3 digit are newer saws. Normally an even number in the third digit of an "oh" series or the second digit in a three digit series means pro saw. A 1 at the end of a MS series means newer series. IE 241,261, 461, 661 are newer models to supersede 240, 260, 460, 660. Now Stihl has some models coming out that end with a 2 meaning that's a new model IE 462 supersedes 461. Make sense?
> 
> For example a 026 and a 260 are very similar saws with the 260 being a newer build and easily noticed by the presence of flippy caps. But many parts are interchangeable. A 261 supersedes the 260 but is basically a whole new saw.
> 
> Then you have the 044. Early ones were 10mm pin (more desirable in stock form as they made more power) or the later 12mm 044. The MS440 was basically a 12mm 044 with flippy caps. However the 12mm saws can accommodate a 046/460 top end which will make it a more powerful saw than a 10mm 044. I'm just going off memory on all of this stuff here but MustangMike will certainly know it cold.
> 
> 
> 5 series Huskys are all pro saws. 4 series are homeowner/farm saws. 1, 2, and 3 series had both HO and pro saws



When the MS series came out I bought the MS310 which most definitely is a homeowner type. Thus I thought all "0" series were homeowner.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> The Stihl number corresponds with the number of cc’s a competitors saw requires to be of equal power. For example my MS460 would require a 460cc saw of another color to equal its performance. This number also states how many more women the user attracts than users of other saws.



. (It's funny because it's true).

I have received information that the shaggy eucalypt from Tuesday may be a variant of messmate - and there are quite a number of types. 




I stihl have a couple of people sleuthing for me on the topic but my reference book tells me that a solid metre of messmate is 750kg give or take - close to your locust. How it burns, I suppose I'll find out in due course. 

I got the word from a guy locally who has some wood on his property that he wants gone, already cut up apparently. I'll go and get it this morning .


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> . (It's funny because it's true).
> 
> I have received information that the shaggy eucalypt from Tuesday may be a variant of messmate - and there are quite a number of types.
> 
> View attachment 606852
> 
> 
> I stihl have a couple of people sleuthing for me on the topic but my reference book tells me that a solid metre of messmate is 750kg give or take - close to your locust. How it burns, I suppose I'll find out in due course.
> 
> I got the word from a guy locally who has some wood on his property that he wants gone, already cut up apparently. I'll go and get it this morning .


if it's like locust you better tell cowgirl you'll be busy all day sawin and hawin. and to have a couple of cold ones ready when you get home.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, Hickory seems to slow my saws down more than Locust even though Locust is the hardest. Maybe that is why they use Hickory for Ax & Sledge Hammer handles, it is tough stuff!

Locust = Guard Rails & Fence Posts, but never seen it used as a handle, maybe because it can warp. That is why they don't use it in structures, it will take the whole structure with it!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Actually, Hickory seems to slow my saws down more than Locust even though Locust is the hardest. Maybe that is why they use Hickory for Ax & Sledge Hammer handles, it is tough stuff!
> 
> Locust = Guard Rails & Fence Posts, but never seen it used as a handle, maybe because it can warp. That is why they don't use it in structures, it will take the whole structure with it!


don't tell my 85 year old dad that. iv'e seen more than one sledge or maul with a homemade locust handle. LOL. i think our old sheep pen was made of mostly locust. maybe 'cause we had about 25 acres of locust trees. Mike I just found out i have 2 compressed fractures in my lower back so i don't know if i'll get to run any of your big saws next saturday. don't worry though i'll be there with PIE!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Best of Luck with the medical stuff, I'll bring some impressive small saws also!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> iv'e seen more than one sledge or maul with a homemade locust handle.



OK, and I have home made Wheel Barrow handles from Sugar Maple, and I love em, but have you ever seen them for sale in a store?

Never said it would not work, and work well, but I have never seen them. I think my Hard Maple Wheel Barrow handles are better than what you can buy, but I'm bias!


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> don't tell my 85 year old dad that. iv'e seen more than one sledge or maul with a homemade locust handle. LOL. i think our old sheep pen was made of mostly locust. maybe 'cause we had about 25 acres of locust trees. Mike I just found out i have 2 compressed fractures in my lower back so i don't know if i'll get to run any of your big saws next saturday. don't worry though i'll be there with PIE!!!!!


Sorry to here about ur back Steve......take it easy n get well !!!!


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> When the MS series came out I bought the MS310 which most definitely is a homeowner type. Thus I thought all "0" series were homeowner.


The zero means nothing. Your second digit is odd meaning homeowner saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Actually, Hickory seems to slow my saws down more than Locust even though Locust is the hardest. Maybe that is why they use Hickory for Ax & Sledge Hammer handles



and drumsticks and baseball bats


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wow, you guys have been busy! 53 pages behind. I had to skip ahead, Uncle Mike i need to call you. We signed the contract to sell. Ive been looking at this twelve acre spread and have some questions. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Chipper.... you could have saved your breath and just said .......‘I have CAD’. 




Cowboy254 said:


> . (It's funny because it's true).
> 
> I have received information that the shaggy eucalypt from Tuesday may be a variant of messmate - and there are quite a number of types.
> 
> View attachment 606852
> 
> 
> I stihl have a couple of people sleuthing for me on the topic but my reference book tells me that a solid metre of messmate is 750kg give or take - close to your locust. How it burns, I suppose I'll find out in due course.
> 
> I got the word from a guy locally who has some wood on his property that he wants gone, already cut up apparently. I'll go and get it this morning .



I believe messmate is a collection of several different species including stringy bark. It’s called messmate because when the early loggers were trying to identfy what species they were actually cutting it was a mess mate.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The zero means nothing. Your second digit is odd meaning homeowner saw.



Thanks. Learned something new...and at my age, that hurts!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Best of Luck with the medical stuff, I'll bring some impressive small says also!


i'm bringing my 241 to try and run in the baby saw class and the J-Red 2240 TSC special.



bear1998 said:


> Sorry to here about ur back Steve......take it easy n get well !!!!


Thanks Brian. to bad you can't make it next Sat. we could infect you with a bad case of CAD!!


----------



## MustangMike

The Stihl system is weird, but generally refers to cubic inch, instead of ccs, weird for a German company (044/440 = 4.3 ci).

Also, 029 is not a pro saw, but 026 is. Generally, the pro saws have white + black handles, the homeowner and farm saws did not, but now they are mixing everything up, so you just can't tell.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> if it's like locust you better tell cowgirl you'll be busy all day sawin and hawin. and to have a couple of cold ones ready when you get home.



Well, I would have preferred to be swingin' saws but I was swingin' a bat instead. Cricket season has started and I'm still playing. Motivation has dropped in the last couple of years but the club needs me so I carry on. Like most sports there just aren't the numbers coming through to replace those getting old and retiring, kids (and young parents) don't want to commit to sport on a regular basis with the time and travel involved. They're happy to play a bit here and there but on their terms. It is interfering with my scrounging though.



farmer steve said:


> Mike I just found out i have 2 compressed fractures in my lower back so i don't know if i'll get to run any of your big saws next saturday. don't worry though i'll be there with PIE!!!!!



How on earth did you do that? FWIW, non-traumatic compression/crush fractures are generally stable and not serious but they do hurt. You can generally use pain as a guide to activity during recovery. If it feels ok, it is ok, if it hurts, it's not. Prolly be a few weeks. Of course, you should be guided by your local healthcare professional . You might also have to stick to using puny saws like huskys in the meantime until you can swing the big Stihls again . 

I went over to check out this wood that one of our friendly business owners wanted gone yesterday morning. He had it moved to a spot where I could reverse right up to it. 




Peppermint, some a bit ratty and of varying sizes, but scroungers can't be choosers. Looks like it has been sitting on the ground for a while. I'll cut the dirty ends off the bigger bits to even them up a bit and see how it looks once split. I suspect equal quantities of fireplace and firepit wood, about 3/4 of a metre all up. Can't complain though, I was only away from home for 20 minutes!


----------



## dancan

This fella is pretty smooth with a small saw



What nice spruce 
Yesterday morning on the way to work I spotted a large pallet , I figured I pick it up on the way home if it was there .
I was late leaving the shop but it was still there with 3 regular one 
As I was loading the last one and getting ready to load the oversize a pickup truck with a utility trailer pulls up , he rolls his window down and sez " I saw them earlier , I guess I shoulda came sooner ." Then "You gonna take that big one ?"
I told him yes , that I had seen it this morning and was amazed it was still there and that I wanted it for a firewood rack .
He then got out of his truck offered and gave me a hand to load and tie it down .
Goes to show that there are some fellow scroungers that do follow the unwritten code of conduct


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> This fella is pretty smooth with a small saw
> 
> 
> 
> What nice spruce
> Yesterday morning on the way to work I spotted a large pallet , I figured I pick it up on the way home if it was there .
> I was late leaving the shop but it was still there with 3 regular one
> As I was loading the last one and getting ready to load the oversize a pickup truck with a utility trailer pulls up , he rolls his window down and sez " I saw them earlier , I guess I shoulda came sooner ." Then "You gonna take that big one ?"
> I told him yes , that I had seen it this morning and was amazed it was still there and that I wanted it for a firewood rack .
> He then got out of his truck offered and gave me a hand to load and tie it down .
> Goes to show that there are some fellow scroungers that do follow the unwritten code of conduct




Did you at least give him a stick of spruce to make it worth his while?


----------



## dancan

Speaking of scrounged pallets and spruce ...
I laid out my pallets to make a coral for spruce so I won't have to stack it 
It's 10'x16' , if I mound it over 4' it'll hold at least 5 cord .


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> This fella is pretty smooth with a small saw
> 
> 
> 
> What nice spruce
> Yesterday morning on the way to work I spotted a large pallet , I figured I pick it up on the way home if it was there .
> I was late leaving the shop but it was still there with 3 regular one
> As I was loading the last one and getting ready to load the oversize a pickup truck with a utility trailer pulls up , he rolls his window down and sez " I saw them earlier , I guess I shoulda came sooner ." Then "You gonna take that big one ?"
> I told him yes , that I had seen it this morning and was amazed it was still there and that I wanted it for a firewood rack .
> He then got out of his truck offered and gave me a hand to load and tie it down .
> Goes to show that there are some fellow scroungers that do follow the unwritten code of conduct



we dont cut wood that small here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 0 series are the older saws, MS plus a 3 digit are newer saws. Normally an even number in the third digit of an "oh" series or the second digit in a three digit series means pro saw. A 1 at the end of a MS series means newer series. IE 241,261, 461, 661 are newer models to supersede 240, 260, 460, 660. Now Stihl has some models coming out that end with a 2 meaning that's a new model IE 462 supersedes 461. Make sense?
> 
> For example a 026 and a 260 are very similar saws with the 260 being a newer build and easily noticed by the presence of flippy caps. But many parts are interchangeable. A 261 supersedes the 260 but is basically a whole new saw.
> 
> Then you have the 044. Early ones were 10mm pin (more desirable in stock form as they made more power) or the later 12mm 044. The MS440 was basically a 12mm 044 with flippy caps. However the 12mm saws can accommodate a 046/460 top end which will make it a more powerful saw than a 10mm 044. I'm just going off memory on all of this stuff here but MustangMike will certainly know it cold.
> 
> 
> 5 series Huskys are all pro saws. 4 series are homeowner/farm saws. 1, 2, and 3 series had both HO and pro saws


Great explanation, never heard it explained that way. 
I mainly went by the white handles being pro saws, but there are rule breakers there also(at least in my mind). 
If I would have known that before it sure would have saved me a lot of trouble buying them all so I could learn them and figure that out.
Did the 241 really supersede the 240, I know very little about the 240, was that a European model mainly. The 024 is a bit rarer also, but I see them, but not the 240's.
The husky 545 and 555 although they have the mag cases and are basically the little brothers to the 550 and the 560(pretty much a small mount 562) are considered "powerful robust saws" by husky lol, I would also call them farm ranch saws as they are not the pro designated saws and are missing the xp designation. 


turnkey4099 said:


> When the MS series came out I bought the MS310 which most definitely is a homeowner type. Thus I thought all "0" series were homeowner.


The 310 was a farm ranch saw(most definitely ), and my favorite farm ranch saws in that series of saw. With a mm and a retune they come alive, I had one that in stock form would out cut a 1st gen 362, I sold it as I thought something bad was going to happen to it and the guy ran it for years with never a problem.


svk said:


> The zero means nothing. Your second digit is odd meaning homeowner saw.


Farm ranch lol.
What I find odd is that stihl places the 150, 193, 201 rear handles all under the farm ranch designation, I never understood that(just figured they are kind of a specialty saw of sorts).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The Stihl system is weird, but generally refers to cubic inch, instead of ccs, weird for a German company (044/440 = 4.3 ci).
> 
> Also, 029 is not a pro saw, but 026 is. Generally, the pro saws have white + black handles, the homeowner and farm saws did not, but now they are mixing everything up, so you just can't tell.


Cool, didn't know that first part.
Yes I agree on the second part, it's also a shame they are doing that with the handle colors. I find it very odd they are doing that when they have had a lot of consistency with the handle color, and to me it makes some of the real stihls look more like copies/copies look like stihls .
I won't be buying copies to figure out which ones are copies and which are not, hopefully .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> This fella is pretty smooth with a small saw
> 
> 
> 
> What nice spruce
> Yesterday morning on the way to work I spotted a large pallet , I figured I pick it up on the way home if it was there .
> I was late leaving the shop but it was still there with 3 regular one
> As I was loading the last one and getting ready to load the oversize a pickup truck with a utility trailer pulls up , he rolls his window down and sez " I saw them earlier , I guess I shoulda came sooner ." Then "You gonna take that big one ?"
> I told him yes , that I had seen it this morning and was amazed it was still there and that I wanted it for a firewood rack .
> He then got out of his truck offered and gave me a hand to load and tie it down .
> Goes to show that there are some fellow scroungers that do follow the unwritten code of conduct



Yes he is.
Sweet little ms200 rear handle as well, miss mine, but it's been replaced with a couple others. Now I'll probably be accused of having CAD lol.
That's really cool he not only didn't have a bad attitude, but helped and was seemingly happy that someone who was going to appreciate it got it .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> we dont cut wood that small here.


We do, we call them branches .
Even so, it's time on the saws and fun to be had doing it.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Chipper.... you could have saved your breath and just said .......‘I have CAD’.


I do not .
Besides, I thought we were friends here .


----------



## chipper1

Hey Steve, I see you in there, I know what your getting.


----------



## Greenmachine

Scroungers, my moment finally arrived. I was given two piles like the one in the picture. Three long box fulls. Mostly hemlock and wet but also a big big pitchy seasoned Douglas fir. Easy wood baby.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Hey Steve, I see you in there, I know what your getting.


Lmao I was wondering if you were subscribed to a certain YouTube channel


----------



## chipper1

Greenmachine said:


> Scroungers, my moment finally arrived. I was given two piles like the one in the picture. Three long box fulls. Mostly hemlock and wet but also a big big pitchy seasoned Douglas fir. Easy wood baby.
> View attachment 607094
> View attachment 607095
> View attachment 607096


Nice score.
I like that old chevy too .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lmao I was wondering if you were subscribed to a certain YouTube channel


Why certainly, I'm subbed to many channels on there.
I was gonna leave a comment, "I'm sure he will want a 16" B&C on there" .
Looks beasty.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Why certainly, I'm subbed to many channels on there.
> Looks beasty.


Well you, me, and 16 other folks have had a look at it so far. 

To my knowledge that's only the second saw of that model out and about on this continent and the first to be "massaged".


----------



## svk

PS I have a 12 and 14 inch bars with loops of square PS ready to go


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> PS I have a 12 and 14 inch bars with loops of square PS ready to go


That's great.
I had never heard of one before at all .
I may need to try one out myself.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> This fella is pretty smooth with a small saw
> 
> 
> 
> What nice spruce




That is one _*mean*_ sounding saw!!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> The 310 was a farm ranch saw(most definitely ), and my favorite farm ranch saws in that series of saw. With a mm and a retune they come alive, I had one that in stock form would out cut a 1st gen 362, I sold it as I thought something bad was going to happen to it and the guy ran it for years with never a problem.
> 
> .



I'm still using the 310. He is old and tired but still fires up nice. It was my main saw for many a year cutting 12+ cord/yr. Now he wears a 16" bar with skip tooth chain for cutting the small stuff. 361 replaced him as the go-to.


----------



## Cowboy254

I have a 310 that I haven't used since I bought the 460. Which doesn't get as much use since I bought the 661. The Subaru is getting new tyres tomorrow. I'll see if they have an 880 at the Stihlorium.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You dont need it.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a 310 that I haven't used since I bought the 460. Which doesn't get as much use since I bought the 661. The Subaru is getting new tyres tomorrow. I'll see if they have an 880 at the Stihlorium.





woodchip rookie said:


> You dont need it.


it's not a matter of need it's a matter of want


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm still using the 310. He is old and tired but still fires up nice. It was my main saw for many a year cutting 12+ cord/yr. Now he wears a 16" bar with skip tooth chain for cutting the small stuff. 361 replaced him as the go-to.


That's cool.
I have a buddy who had an ms311, he said he would never sell it(I enjoy hearing that lol). He got a 361 and it wasn't long before he got an 046 and sold the 311, next thing you know I sold him a 576 and he said "I'm in love" .
The other good ones are the guys who have a great pro saw and say they will never sell it, then a couple years later they send it packing , those are the guys that say something like "they'll have to rip ... from my cold dead hands and many of them even have that in their signature. Even though I have a fondness for the small huskys like the 346/353 there will always be other saws hitting the market or that I may discover that I would enjoy more. The 550/545 are right there and so is the stihl 261, but that doesn't even get into the rest of the saw manufactures, I'll just continue to try them all .


turnkey4099 said:


> That is one _*mean*_ sounding saw!!


There's a reason guys like the ms200, and that stihl had been known for a long time as the place to go for a strong small cc saw. Part of the ms200 becoming a legend also stems from the failed beginnings of the ms201, now with the 201c stihl has redeemed themselves, but they lost so followers in the process to the echo, and husky top handles/small cc rear handles and dolmar/makita here as well.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

log arch working really well. silver or red maple. No leaves so not sure.


----------



## svk

MuskokaSplitter said:


> View attachment 607129
> 
> 
> log arch working really well. silver or red maple. No leaves so not sure.


I really like this!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I cut red maple. The stuff I cut was way darker than that. Even after it dried for a year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I found this little gem in a secret location. One of the guys brought it in saying it would start but die. I'm gonna offer him $100 for it.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> You dont need it.



 Of course I do!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I picked up a 3120 when I was shopping for a big saw. The 395 is where I draw the line.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Of course I do!


I agree, the only way you should sell it is when you've already replaced it with two other saws .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kids had a blast at Uncle Mikes Cabin. We even managed to work up there and built a little wood shed.


----------



## JustJeff

Not scrounge related but I hit the big five oh this weekend and celebrated with a fishing trip with the boys. Fish didn’t really cooperate but the scenery is fantastic. This is French River, Ontario.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Not scrounge related but I hit the big five oh this weekend and celebrated with a fishing trip with the boys. Fish didn’t really cooperate but the scenery is fantastic. This is French River, Ontario. View attachment 607253
> View attachment 607254
> View attachment 607255


Very nice!


----------



## MustangMike

Was great being up at the Cabin today with Matt, his BIL, and 5 younger ones. We had fun and did some site seeing, caught snakes and a salamander, but also got some work done.

Cutting, hauling, splitting and built a wood shed using 2 Oak pallets for the floor, a real scrounge! Also, the metal roofing, the nails, roofing nails, and treated wood were all scrounged, re used or rescued from the garbage men!


----------



## Greenmachine

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> I like that old chevy too .


Yeah me too! I spent all day pulling an old transmission for it.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Scrounged some wood out of the edge of the yard over the weekend. Used it as an excuse to finish buddies MS290 to 390 conversion I was working on. Then my assistant came out to help load and move the noodles around.








Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## nomad_archer

Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?


----------



## panolo

nomad_archer said:


> Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?


I bought a couple outdoor lights like you see on the side of buildings. I mounted them on a pole and made a nice base. I can run a cord out to my area or a generator if I need to. I maybe have $75 into the whole deal. Illuminates a pretty wide swath and allows me to see any hazards.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Not scrounge related but I hit the big five oh this weekend and celebrated with a fishing trip with the boys. Fish didn’t really cooperate but the scenery is fantastic. This is French River, Ontario. View attachment 607253
> View attachment 607254
> View attachment 607255


Happy birthday Jeff.
Looks like a real nice time and great pictures, catching fish is a bonus when you do, but the real catch is spending the time with your kids .


----------



## LondonNeil

I've split by the light from my security light on the back of the house.....I have it on a short timer after no motion, It lets me know if I'm slacking by turning off.
Not tried the head lamp.


----------



## muddstopper

I really dont like the ideal of splitting wood with a head lamp. If your swinging a axe or maul, it would be very easy to move your head and not have light on the target. I feel about the same way if using a hyd splitter. Now rigging up some sort of overhead light would be just fine. Those led's are getting cheaper everyday and they can put out a lot of light with very low power consumption. I have actually considered rigging up a pole light on my splitter, but now that I am retired, if it gets dark, I can just go inside and wait until morning to finish. And now that I think of it, I have split exactly one piece of wood in the last year and a half, so its not like I need to be in a hurry.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?


Yes many times. Still safer to split in the day but you do you have to do


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?


I would do it for sure if I had to, there isn't enough daylight when it's cooler, especially after the time change here in the fall.
A couple extension cords and one of the dual light painting lights does a great job for me.
If only I had a splitter with electric start I would set up some 12 volt lights off the battery. Now that I'm thinking about it I have a deep cell battery, wouldn't be hard to convert that light to 12 volt leds, then I could us the battery or the extension cords and a transformer, or even one of my vehicles if I wanted.


----------



## chipper1

With the amount of replies already it looks like most of us are able to get some time in on splitting now, or at work if that's the case I'm sure it's break time though .


muddstopper said:


> I have split exactly one piece of wood in the last year and a half, so its not like I need to be in a hurry.


You been getting after it buddy .


----------



## nomad_archer

Good stuff. While I would like to setup full lighting to my splitting area I would need 150'-200' of extension cords to get electricity there. I will add I am using a hydro an have a very good headlamp not a $10 cheapo special. I am going to give it a try. Like always its a use your head situation just like any other time you use a hydro splitter. 

@chipper1 good idea with the paint/construction lights. I may take that idea and use it outside to do some of the car detail work that I am always racing against to clock to finish.


----------



## JustJeff

nomad_archer said:


> Good stuff. While I would like to setup full lighting to my splitting area I would need 150'-200' of extension cords to get electricity there. I will add I am using a hydro an have a very good headlamp not a $10 cheapo special. I am going to give it a try. Like always its a use your head situation just like any other time you use a hydro splitter.
> 
> @chipper1 good idea with the paint/construction lights. I may take that idea and use it outside to do some of the car detail work that I am always racing against to clock to finish.


I have a Coleman battery led lantern. It works pretty good as an area light whether I’m camping or working on something. Propane lamp works well too. Just hang one up over your area.


----------



## Philbert

One thing to try splitting with a maul by headlamp; I would be very leery of running a powered splitter in dim light. Those things present plenty of hazards even with good lighting.

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> With the amount of replies already it looks like most of us are able to get some time in on splitting now, or at work if that's the case I'm sure it's break time though .
> 
> You been getting after it buddy .


Just one of many advantages of being a few years ahead. Having had knee replacement last summer, it was nice not having to worry about needing to split wood. I have wood needing split, but I have the house for sale and just dont want to stockpile a bunch of wood for the next owner.


----------



## Jutt

nomad_archer said:


> Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?



Yep. I do all kinds of outside work with a headlamp when the days become shorter including splitting, snowblowing, etc. Especially with these new high output LED lights and rechargeable 18650s... I run a couple of Fenix headlamps but like this one for splitting due to the flood ability: https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/fenix-hp25r-rechargeable-headlamp/


----------



## muddstopper

Last nite had a buddy call me wanting to cut a piece of metal off his trailer, why he always waits until dark to want things is beyond me. He had a new dewalt 20v flashlite with led's. We cut the metal strip off, used his 20v dewalt circle saw to trim all the boards to length and rip one down the middle, put them on the trailer and welded the metal strip back on to hold them in place. The dewalt flashlite burned the whole time and put out plenty of light. I have been looking for some cheap led's spots to put on my boat for running at nite. There are plenty available in all kinds of price ranges. Piece of metal conduit pipe, a little wire and one of those cheap lights would make nite time into day lite for splitting wood


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> One thing to try splitting with a maul by headlamp; I would be very leery of running a powered splitter in dim light. Those things present plenty of hazards even with good lighting.
> 
> Philbert


Funny cause I would feel safer pulling a lever in the dark versus swinging an axe.


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> One thing to try splitting with a maul by headlamp; I would be very leery of running a powered splitter in dim light. Those things present plenty of hazards even with good lighting.
> 
> Philbert


over the decades ive done more than my share of the dark, wood splitting, and would not advise doing it with either!


----------



## dancan

nomad_archer said:


> Good stuff. While I would like to setup full lighting to my splitting area I would need 150'-200' of extension cords to get electricity there. I will add I am using a hydro an have a very good headlamp not a $10 cheapo special. I am going to give it a try. Like always its a use your head situation just like any other time you use a hydro splitter.
> 
> @chipper1 good idea with the paint/construction lights. I may take that idea and use it outside to do some of the car detail work that I am always racing against to clock to finish.




12v car battery or even them fancy boost packs , 12v led lighting up on a pole .
Simple setup with lots of light had for cheap .


----------



## MustangMike

I have never done it, cause they didn't have many of them fancy head lamps back then, but I have done it with the flood lights that are on the side of the house. I would do it with a good head lamp, but then again, I'm the same fool who did the roof on his previous house with a drop light hanging from the TV antenna. Hey, I had to get it done before hunting season, and I'm scared of heights, what else could I do??? (When you are crab walking across, and all of a sudden there is nothing under one hand, you stop going in that direction!)


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Funny cause I would feel safer pulling a lever in the dark versus swinging an axe.


Tunnel vision with a head lamp: limited depth of field, can't see what's around you, can't see stuff you might trip on, can't see stuff that would be 'obvious' in the daylight. Plus, with the noise of the engine (presumably not a Prius log splitter), you block out any auditory clues as well.

Might as well put on oven mitts.

Sensory deprivation may be fine with mushrooms, but not power tools. JMHO

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

OK, some pics from last week I did not get to post. The first Red Maple was routine, the second one was so connected to the 3rd one that even though I roped it, and cut out a 4' section, it would not fall, so left tension on the rope and let the vines pull down tree #3! The MMWS 261 got the call for all of it.


----------



## MustangMike

More pics of my scrounged wood shed (up at the cabin) done with MechanicMatt, etc.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The kids all have a new nickname for you Uncle Mike, "uncle fun". They realized that you have a faster mustang, faster quad, more guns and you own the cabin where they go to have fun. They were talking about how ever fast Kyle went on my quad you stayed right there with him..... Fun dinner tonight listening to them talk about yesterday.


----------



## Jutt

Philbert said:


> Tunnel vision with a head lamp: limited depth of field, can't see what's around you, can't see stuff you might trip on, can't see stuff that would be 'obvious' in the daylight. Plus, with the noise of the engine (presumably not a Prius log splitter), you block out any auditory clues as well.
> 
> Might as well put on oven mitts.
> 
> Sensory deprivation may be fine with mushrooms, but not power tools. JMHO
> 
> Philbert



It's actually not that bad with 400 lumens of wide flood in my experience but it definitely helps to have some auxilary light to reduce shadows.

You do have to think about mountain lions, bears, wolves, 2 legged animals and other things sneaking up on you outside of your lit up workspace. But that's what your night time splittin' sidearm is for.


----------



## Philbert

'Depth of field' is a term used in photography. When it is darker outside, you need to 'open up' your lens (diaphragm) to let in more light. As a result, only a narrow range of what you can 'see' is in focus.

It is how they get photographs of an insect in focus on a blurred leaf or flower.

Same thing happens with your eyes. The iris in your eye has to dialate to let more light in, and you can only focus on a limited area at a time. Limited peripheral vision as well.

Just cannot have the same situational awareness.

Philbert


----------



## crowbuster

nomad_archer said:


> Have any of you scrounging fools tried splitting wood at night with a head lamp? Everyday I am running out of daylight before I make it to wood pile and have been thinking about going out there with my head lamp and splitting until 8-9pm. What are your thoughts?



I have, and do. Put led's on my wood truck, facing the rear. Puts out plenty of light for nite work. My headlamp is a permanent fixture on my head from time change on.


----------



## Jutt

Philbert said:


> 'Depth of field' is a term used in photography. When it is darker outside, you need to 'open up' your lens (diaphragm) to let in more light. As a result, only a narrow range of what you can 'see' is in focus.
> 
> It is how they get photographs of an insect in focus on a blurred leaf or flower.
> 
> Same thing happens with your eyes. The iris in your eye has to dialate to let more light in, and you can only focus on a limited area at a time. Limited peripheral vision as well.
> 
> Just cannot have the same situational awareness.
> 
> Philbert


 
Well there are two types of people, those that do and can describe an experience and those that sit around and talk theory safely from the risk of "dangerous" activities like night splitting.

Nothing wrong with the latter either, afterall, the world needs attorneys for something.


----------



## MustangMike

And a pic of one of the 5 trees I took down today. Been dead from many, many years, but most of it is still hard as a rock. My thoughts were Locust or Hickory, but when I looked at the grain ... Does White Oak age like this???

The 044 got the call for this one, as it was just a little bigger than it's 20" bar. Cut the tree, wedged it, knocked it off the stump, and it still would not fall. Ended it climbing up it with a ladder (after it was cut) and rope winch pulling it down! It was out in the woods, no structures around.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> The kids all have a new nickname for you Uncle Mike, "uncle fun". They realized that you have a faster mustang, faster quad, more guns and you own the cabin where they go to have fun. They were talking about how ever fast Kyle went on my quad you stayed right there with him..... Fun dinner tonight listening to them talk about yesterday.



Glad that all 5 of them had fun and helped out as much as they did. Was great watching them catch ring neck snakes & salamanders, and enjoy the views. Was also glad we saw some decent Buck sign, and the little Bear on our way down!

FYI, we had 3-4 people on my ATV each time we went for a ride, as it was the biggest one and we had 8 people with 3 ATVs.


----------



## Philbert

Jutt said:


> Well there are two types of people, those that do and can describe an experience and those that sit around and talk theory safely from the risk of "dangerous" activities like night splitting.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the latter either, afterall, the world needs attorneys for something.


I've done a lot of work by flashlight. 

I've also taken time to think about it. 

Philbert


----------



## Jutt

Philbert said:


> I've done a lot of work by flashlight.
> 
> I've also taken time to think about it.
> 
> Philbert



I agree, I would not recommend using a flashlight for night splitting or a cheap, low powered headlamp. 

I use a Fenix HP25r headlamp powered by rechargable 3500mAh 18650s. 1000 lumen spot along with a 400 lumen flood, which is ideal for tasks like night splitting. Plus the flood LED (Cree XP-G2 R5) color temp is very neutral/usable vs the older diodes on the blue end spectrum.

Back to a photography reference, that headlamp is like using my Nikon 600 paired with the 50/1.8 for low light photography vs my smartphone. I get what your saying about shallow depth of field but simply don't experience that problem splitting given the new light tech available.


----------



## Cowboy254

I hope it's ok to put up a post about scrounging here.

Subaru got new tyres yesterday so it stood to reason that I should go to the Stihl dealer a couple of doors down to have a poke around. They didn't have an 880. They did have a 461 and a 661 but otherwise they didn't have any pro saws, just homeowner ones which I can now recognise by their odd second digit....and the price. If they had a 261 I might have had a second look this time but they didn't. So I came away empty handed. I've been into a Stihl dealer twice in a week and haven't come away with a new saw. I must be building a resistance to the CAD. 

The tree of unknown name I had a go at was a few k's away. Naturally I had the trailer and saws. Would it still be there?




It was. Either no-one has been up here or they looked at it and thought it was all too hard. I spent a fair bit of time assessing it and taking off a few branches on the other side as well as all branches further up so there was no tension and eventually concluded that the butt end would probably stay up if I cut it along the trunk but propped a couple of rounds under the trunk near the first big branch on the other side (a few metres up from the base) which would also help block it if it decided to roll towards me. 




This looked promising. 




I did some mental arithmetic and felt that 7 wheels would fill the trailer. 




Then I cut two more for good measure. 




It was all quality time with the 661, the old workhorse didn't get a look in.


----------



## Cowboy254

This stuff was ok for splitting. I was able to knock the first 6 rounds apart, into quarters for the first couple then 6ths, then 8ths were all that I could happily lift. Then I was getting a bit weary so I noodled the last few into quarters then split the quarters so I could lift them readily. I'll split it down a bit smaller at home. I've received an opinion from someone who knows that it could be an ironbark variant or box-ironbark hybrid. This would be good news as we're talking Osage + 20% BTUs. I'll find out when I burn it, if it lasts twice as long as my other wood, it's ironbark, if it doesn't, it ain't. 




As it turned out, 7 wheels was enough to fill the trailer but I wasn't going to leave the remaining two there so there was this...




and this...




I was right about the trunk staying elevated and my couple of smaller rounds that I had used as chocks I was able to retrieve as well, they sat in the back with the saws...




Cowgirl loves it when I do this to the Subaru.




She says I "owe her something" after bringing the Subaru home smelling of 2 stroke, dirt, bark and fresh-cut BTUs. I don't know what she's talking about. I went and got new tyres for the Subaru, didn't buy a new saw, and came home with a hearty load of backside warming BTUs. I think she owes me something. Negotiations will no doubt continue.


----------



## Jutt

Yep you Aussies get some good stuff down there. Is that Buloke?


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> I have bought several electric chainsaws for $10 or $20 each at garage sales. I kept them because no one wants to pay me what they are really worth when I try to sell them!
> 
> Seriously, it is a very low risk to try this way. If the motor turns, and they have a bar and chain, they are worth $10! If it whets your appetite, then you can keep your eye out for, or invest in, better quality one(s).
> 
> Philbert





chipper1 said:


> I've seen those, but I'm more interested in the larger ones, if I'm at the splitter I'm dealing with a little larger wood as it is.
> I've seen some real nice ones for around the 150 mark, and a few around 75, just haven't pulled the trigger as it's more something I want to try rather than a need.



I'm 100 post behind but this is my beside the splitter saw. Always amazed at what this old plug in saw will do. It will rattle your teeth out and its thumb oiler but it just keeps cutting.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy that’s not iron bark, the bark would be way thicker. Never heard of a iron bark box hybrid but the bark does look like some sort of box (crumbly flakey bark).

See if this works, you will need to go back and get some seed pods to fully identify it.
And while your at it you may as well get a load of wood.

https://www.csiro.au/en/Research/Co...and-evolution/Identifying-eucalypts-made-easy


----------



## Jeffkrib

I like how your looking after the welfare of those splits by putting a seat belt on them.


----------



## James Miller

Jutt said:


> Yep. I do all kinds of outside work with a headlamp when the days become shorter including splitting, snowblowing, etc. Especially with these new high output LED lights and rechargeable 18650s... I run a couple of Fenix headlamps but like this one for splitting due to the flood ability: https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/fenix-hp25r-rechargeable-headlamp/


I bet those 18650s last forever running LED lights. Iv pushed a few to there limits on my vaporiser they can take some serious punishment and come back for more.


----------



## LondonNeil

V good work there cowboy! And 261? The seed is there, let's just water it..... Think about a lively but light saw, almost a light sabre, to slice through limbs and carry all day without being weary..... When will that Holden need tyres?


----------



## rarefish383

Well the fishing tournament in NC went great. There were more Kings in than any year since I've been going. We placed 4th, the tournament pays 3 places. We got bumped out of 3rd by 1 ounce and out of second by 2 pounds. Brought home 2 five foot coolers full and a Tuna bag with 4 more. I'll be smoking Kings today. I was putting away all of my stuff, down stairs. I was carrying a smaller empty cooler down , with my hands full I didn't switch on the lights. Thought I was on the last step, took a long step out into mid air, I was still 2 steps up. Hit the floor hard on my replaced knee, heard a loud pop. I laid there for a few minutes, till my son got there. Managed to get up and tried some weight on that leg, wasn't too bad. Got upstairs and sat down in a chair. While sitting there I noticed my leg was bent back farther than I can usually bend it. It's been stuck at about 90* since the operation and the rehab people said that was about as good as it would get. Now I can bend it to at least 110*, maybe 120*. I think the loud pop might have been tearing the scar tissue that was keeping it from bending. My hunting buddy said if he knew that's all it would take to get it to bend better, he would have pushed me down the stairs a year ago. It's swollen now and quite stiff, but I'm trying to keep working on bending it so I don't loose that regained motion.

Back to the tournament. One day I grabbed the rod that turned out to be the big fish of the day. I was concentrating on the rod and fish. I heard my room mate start going off, and out of the corner of my eye I saw him pushing at something in the water, with the gaff, about 2-3 feet behind my fish, then I saw the mouth on a big Hammerhead shark open up. It was about to bight my fish in half. He kept pushing at it and it rolled over and started to take off. When it rolled over it rolled right into the hook on the gaffed and almost pulled my room mate off the boat. Then he started yelling for someone to get the old gaff. The shark took his new 8' gaff with it. Lucky we had the old 6' gaff as back up, we got the fish on board. We caught 9 one day, that was a record for us. Every boat caught Kings, even the new guys. Weather was in the mid to upper 80's every day. Only down side was every boat has to take one day off. On our off day we were going to run offshore for Wahoo, and the wind picked way up and we decided we were all getting too old to go out in 15' swells and get beat up all day. The good part of not running offshore is we saved about $400 in fuel, I can live with that, Joe


----------



## LondonNeil

nice trip! the fishing one that is, the steps one sounds nasty, take good care of that knee


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Well the fishing tournament in NC went great. There were more Kings in than any year since I've been going. We placed 4th, the tournament pays 3 places. We got bumped out of 3rd by 1 once and out of second by 2 pounds. Brought home 2 five foot coolers full and a Tuna bag with 4 more. I'll be smoking Kings today. I was putting away all of my stuff, down stairs. I was carrying a smaller empty cooler down , with my hands full I didn't switch on the lights. Thought I was on the last step, took a long step out into mid air, I was still 2 steps up. Hit the floor hard on my replaced knee, heard a loud pop. I laid there for a few minutes, till my son got there. Managed to get up and tried some weight on that leg, wasn't too bad. Got upstairs and sat down in a chair. While sitting there I noticed my leg was bent back farther than I can usually bend it. It's been stuck at about 90* since the operation and the rehab people said that was about as good as it would get. Now I can bend it to at least 110*, maybe 120*. I think the loud pop might have been tearing the scar tissue that was keeping it from bending. My hunting buddy said if he knew that's all it would take to get it to bend better, he would have pushed me down the stairs a year ago. It's swollen now and quite stiff, but I'm trying to keep working on bending it so I don't loose that regained motion.
> 
> Back to the tournament. One day I grabbed the rod that turned out to be the big fish of the day. I was concentrating on the rod and fish. I heard my room mate start going off, and out of the corner of my eye I saw him pushing at something in the water, with the gaff, about 2-3 feet behind my fish, then I saw the mouth on a big Hammerhead shark open up. It was about to bight my fish in half. He kept pushing at it and it rolled over and started to take off. When it rolled over it rolled right into the hook on the gaffed and almost pulled my room mate off the boat. Then he started yelling for someone to get the old gaff. The shark took his new 8' gaff with it. Lucky we had the old 6' gaff as back up, we got the fish on board. We caught 9 one day, that was a record for us. Every boat caught Kings, even the new guys. Weather was in the mid to upper 80's every day. Only down side was every boat has to take one day off. On our off day we were going to run offshore for Wahoo, and the wind picked way up and we decided we were all getting too old to go out in 15' swells and get beat up all day. The good part of not running offshore is we saved about $400 in fuel, I can live with that, Joe



Man oh man do I know all to well those hard bumps on my metal knee. I have pretty good bend with mine, I can almost hit my butt with my foot. Extension is what I cant get. At first I couldnt hardly get any bend. Everytime I would make a sudden step going down stairs, I would get a hard (hurting) pull and gain a little more bend. Scar tissue pulling loose. A few months ago I was clearing out a trail where I plan on putting a new drive way. Took the wife with me just in case I stumbled and fell or got cut with the saw. After taking her home and going back to load my tractor, I was walking out the trail and tripped on a old barbwire fence. Knee hit the ground hard. I couldnt get up and thought I had really hurt myself. I wanted to call 911 but couldnt find my phone. I carry my cell phone in my shirt pocket and of course I lost it when I fell. I was rolling around trying to find it when my BIL came riding up on his 4wheeler. He helped me to my feet and after staggering around for a little bit, I was finally able to walk to my truck. I made my mind up right then and there that I wouldnt do any more saw work alone. I get around a lot better now than I did then, but I stretched that knee again last week getting out of my boat. Hurt for a minute, but I got over it pretty fast.


----------



## nomad_archer

Wow quite the conversation on night splitting. It was informative and there are some great ideas. I do have a few battery powered lanterns that are very bright which I will set up.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jutt said:


> Yep you Aussies get some good stuff down there. Is that Buloke?



Nope, buloke is a casuarina, this is a eucalypt. That much I know. What sort of eucalypt it is...well I've had four different opinions. This one is out of my normal scrounging domain and I don't know all the species. It is in a predominately red gum forest but it isn't red gum (though I wouldn't have minded if it was )



Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy that’s not iron bark, the bark would be way thicker. Never heard of a iron bark box hybrid but the bark does look like some sort of box (crumbly flakey bark).
> 
> See if this works, you will need to go back and get some seed pods to fully identify it.
> And while your at it you may as well get a load of wood.
> 
> https://www.csiro.au/en/Research/Co...and-evolution/Identifying-eucalypts-made-easy





Jeffkrib said:


> I like how your looking after the welfare of those splits by putting a seat belt on them.



Safety first! Of course the other reason is that the car beeps at me if it thinks someone is sitting in the seat without a seatbelt. I had my doubts over the ironbark diagnosis also based on the bark. The ironbarks I'm familiar with have thicker but also harder bark but I don't profess to be an expert. It has been a nice tree to cut all the same and I'm sure it'll burn .


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> V good work there cowboy! And 261? The seed is there, let's just water it..... Think about a lively but light saw, almost a light sabre, to slice through limbs and carry all day without being weary..... When will that Holden need tyres?



Pretty soon, the way I've been fanging it! Can't quite bring myself to buy a smaller saw yet. I tend to scrounge bigger wood where I can because a) more heartwood = less ash and b) most others with their small saws can't hack it. I have the luxury of space at my place and enough time to chip away at completing the processing once I've got the big stuff home. 



rarefish383 said:


> Thought I was on the last step, took a long step out into mid air, I was still 2 steps up. Hit the floor hard on my replaced knee, heard a loud pop. I laid there for a few minutes, till my son got there. Managed to get up and tried some weight on that leg, wasn't too bad. Got upstairs and sat down in a chair. While sitting there I noticed my leg was bent back farther than I can usually bend it. It's been stuck at about 90* since the operation and the rehab people said that was about as good as it would get. Now I can bend it to at least 110*, maybe 120*. I think the loud pop might have been tearing the scar tissue that was keeping it from bending. My hunting buddy said if he knew that's all it would take to get it to bend better, he would have pushed me down the stairs a year ago. It's swollen now and quite stiff, but I'm trying to keep working on bending it so I don't loose that regained motion.



As AS's resident physiotherapist I can confirm that you are likely correct, you probably busted some adhesions in the joint. If surgeons are not happy with a patient's progress after TKR they'll sometimes knock you out and bend it on your behalf - a manipulation under anaesthetic. Looks like you did the manipulation without anaesthetic. Not the first time I've seen it. You'll get an inflammatory response for a short while but then be ok. If you had loosened the prosthesis you'd probably know by now. If you keep moving it through full range you should keep your increased movement and ice is your friend in the meantime. [insert disclaimer about general advice here ].


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty soon, the way I've been fanging it! Can't quite bring myself to buy a smaller saw yet. I tend to scrounge bigger wood where I can because a) more heartwood = less ash and b) most others with their small saws can't hack it. I have the luxury of space at my place and enough time to chip away at completing the processing once I've got the big stuff home.


I can send you my MMWS261 for a week or two if you'd like to try a wee saw.


----------



## KiwiBro

Re: scar tissue. Some time after my ACL was done, I was on my stationary bike during rehab and rose out of the saddle to attack a 'hill'. Big crack from knee. I mean loud enough it was heard over the TV in the lounge at the other end of the house. First thought was phuckNoNotAgainDearGodGiveMeABreak and I burst into tears at the thought of going through it all again but it calmed down after a few hours and next morning it was better than it had been at any other stage to that point in the rehab.


----------



## svk

Ran a saw today for the first time in about two months. 

My wife's cousin PM'd me to see if I had any interest in a Homelite 150. I said I wasn't interested in buying it but if he was going to throw it away I'd definitely take it. He says it's yours, come get it and says he got it for free from a buddy and hoped to use it to cut a big silver maple limb that had fallen in his yard. I told him I'd be happy to take care of the limb for the gift of the saw. Limb was about 8" diameter and 25 feet long and narrowly missed his gazebo. So he has plenty of firepit wood and I now have a parts saw for my 150. Saw has compression but the recoil is all gooped up so it may be a runner.


----------



## dancan

Well , polly 3 years since my last surgery and start from scratch all over again , I know the difference in my abilities , stamina and endurance from Zero to last October compared to this October , I'm still gaining but there have been some trying moments lol
Good beer , pain meds and great forum threads sure have helped a lot 

BTW , 2C/36F out there , I can here my scrounged spruce snap , crackle and poppin to keep the house just right


----------



## JustJeff

I peeked in the chicken coop tonight and it’s a mess. So I have an immediate use for noodles. Pulled out a saw and started noodling some of that fir I cut last week. My daughter comes over and offers to take pics and video. Lol. I might have a saw problem and arboristsite addiction. So I forwent the pics this time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> BTW , 2C/36F out there , I can here my scrounged spruce snap , crackle and poppin to keep the house just right


I burnt last night. Went down to 39(F) but I wont burn the rest of the week probably. Supposed to be a really nice week here in central Ohio


----------



## dancan

Calls for sun and mid 60's here for the next 7 days starting tomorrow 
I'm only burning splitter trash and uglies tonight .


----------



## Therival

Neighbor lost the canopy of a a breadford pear tree two days ago in a short wind burst. Helped him limb the rest of the canopy and drop the trunk. Here is my reward for 2 hours of work. 

Second picture is an ash scrounge I found over the weekend


Trunk work done with an echo cs590 and limbing was left to the cs390


----------



## Ryan A

Delivered the same oak I just scrounged on page 1201.What would you guys charge for a full rack, stacked and delivered like shown in the front?


----------



## 95custmz

$75


----------



## dancan

What's oak ?


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> $75




Do you think $90 is too much? That's what he gave me and I'm feeling guilty.


----------



## dancan

Pmt for wood a labor , I don't think that it's too much .


As for a fishing story derail 
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens...allowing-fish-he-was-trying-to-kiss-1.4358312


----------



## James Miller

Therival said:


> Neighbor lost the canopy of a a breadford pear tree two days ago in a short wind burst. Helped him limb the rest of the canopy and drop the trunk. Here is my reward for 2 hours of work.
> 
> Second picture is an ash scrounge I found over the weekend
> 
> 
> Trunk work done with an echo cs590 and limbing was left to the cs390


How do you like the 590? I liked mine with just a muffler mod and retune. Now that its ported completely different saw.


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Do you think $90 is too much? That's what he gave me and I'm feeling guilty.


Consider it a tip.


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty soon, the way I've been fanging it! Can't quite bring myself to buy a smaller saw yet. I tend to scrounge bigger wood where I can because a) more heartwood = less ash and b) most others with their small saws can't hack it. I have the luxury of space at my place and enough time to chip away at completing the processing once I've got the big stuff home.
> 
> 
> 
> As AS's resident physiotherapist I can confirm that you are likely correct, you probably busted some adhesions in the joint. If surgeons are not happy with a patient's progress after TKR they'll sometimes knock you out and bend it on your behalf - a manipulation under anaesthetic. Looks like you did the manipulation without anaesthetic. Not the first time I've seen it. You'll get an inflammatory response for a short while but then be ok. If you had loosened the prosthesis you'd probably know by now. If you keep moving it through full range you should keep your increased movement and ice is your friend in the meantime. [insert disclaimer about general advice here ].


 I had the MUA back in Dec. felt like they tore my leg off and bounced if off the wall before putting it back on. Back on a walker for about a week, then the cane for another week or two and another full round of therapy. I used a exercise bike to get my bend back. Every day I would start out right at the point where I could just barely stand the bending pain and continue adjusting the seat to increase the bend every few minutes. Got excellent bend now, but cant seem to do anything for the extension. I was doing leg lifts laying on a bench on my stomach and hanging weights on my feet to pull my leg past straight, but even that didnt work.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Do you think $90 is too much? That's what he gave me and I'm feeling guilty.


All goods are worth what the buyer is willing to pay. If you feel bad about it come up with a price you think is fare and let him know that's the price for the next load.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> All goods are worth what the buyer is willing to pay. If you feel bad about it come up with a price you think is fare and let him know that's the price for the next load.



He's a repeat customer. I sold a rack full to him in the spring for $75 and it was seasoned ash.
He's my only customer who "rotates" his wood so he doesn't mind if it's green or not.....


----------



## Therival

James Miller said:


> How do you like the 590? I liked mine with just a muffler mod and retune. Now that its ported completely different saw.View attachment 607574



Love it so far! How difficult was the muffler mod and port?


----------



## cantoo

The selling pile was getting a little too small for comfort. Son sold 5 loads and I figured there was maybe only 3 left. 3 hours on Saturday cutting the logs into rounds and about 4 hours today splitting them up. I was working up north, left my motel at 5 in the morning, got home and was splitting before the wife went to work. She thinks I'm crazy. Heading back up north in the morning. I hate working away from home.


----------



## cantoo

Wood in the background is my buddies, he has no room at home so he drops off and loads at my place.


----------



## James Miller

Therival said:


> Love it so far! How difficult was the muffler mod and port?


On a 590 all that needs done on a stock saw is the deflector opened up. Good gains just from that and a retune. I didn't do the port work on mine Deaves61 did my saw I think he normally only does his own saws though.


----------



## MustangMike

We had our first "hard" frost of the year this morning, was 30 F. Also, the dang ticks are active again. Had to remove one from my wife's back, and took two off one of our dogs and one off the other.

When I grew up around here, we played in the woods all the time and never had a single one. Don't understand what the heck happened, is it just because it is warmer, or something else?

Don't have the dangerous deer ticks upstate where my cabin is, just the larger dog ticks, which do not carry Lyme, etc.

Split a bunch of wood today, and took down a dead Cherry that was barkless but not rotted (perfect!) The 044 was hard to start and raced at idle. Took it apart and it passed vac & pressure test, as did the carb. Must be either the fuel filter, some dirt in the carb, or needs a new carb diaphragm.


----------



## dancan

September was 5C warmer than average up here this year .
I think we're going to be warmer than normal for October at the rate we're going.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> We had our first "hard" frost of the year this morning, was 30 F. Also, the dang ticks are active again. Had to remove one from my wife's back, and took two off one of our dogs and one off the other.
> 
> When I grew up around here, we played in the woods all the time and never had a single one. Don't understand what the heck happened, is it just because it is warmer, or something else?
> 
> Don't have the dangerous deer ticks upstate where my cabin is, just the larger dog ticks, which do not carry Lyme, etc.
> 
> Split a bunch of wood today, and took down a dead Cherry that was barkless but not rotted (perfect!) The 044 was hard to start and raced at idle. Took it apart and it passed vac & pressure test, as did the carb. Must be either the fuel filter, some dirt in the carb, or needs a new carb diaphragm.


That's odd about the ticks, we don't have them at all around my place although other parts of Michigan do. We have seen a few mosquitos around the last week or two though and it's been a great year as we have seen very few, and that is not the norm here.
Hope you get the 044 going. Did you check the fuel line for a crack/hole, it doesn't take much(you probably know that though ). Let us know what you find.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> September was 5C warmer than average up here this year .
> I think we're going to be warmer than normal for October at the rate we're going.


We had a very nice day here today once it warmed up from the low 40's. I wish I could have done more outside, clear blue skies and a beautiful breeze with leaves flying all over the place and it got up to 68 but the breeze made it feel much cooler. Tomorrow they are talking about 69 degrees, if it feels like today I hope to be outside a bunch, maybe trim a few trees and chase some leaves with the backpack blower and the mower .


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Calls for sun and mid 60's here for the next 7 days starting tomorrow
> I'm only burning splitter trash and uglies tonight .



Temps up down from 60s to 40s for highs. Burnt my last ugly (exept for some that still need noodling) last week.
Very high winds today, gusts to 50. Calmed down now. More rain off and on for the next week. Looks like my cutting is done for the winter. I can't get into the sites when the ground is wet.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> He's a repeat customer. I sold a rack full to him in the spring for $75 and it was seasoned ash.
> He's my only customer who "rotates" his wood so he doesn't mind if it's green or not.....



You said that's what he gave you - did you nominate the price or did he offer? On the one hand, if he's happy to pay you handsomely for your work in providing him good quality wood then everybody wins. On the other hand, if you have competition and he finds out someone else offers the same for less then you may want to come down a bit or risk losing your repeat customer. 

Either way, don't feel guilty for getting paid a few extra sheckels for your work. You can bet lawyers and fund managers don't feel bad about charging a thousand times more for their work.


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> September was 5C warmer than average up here this year .
> I think we're going to be warmer than normal for October at the rate we're going.



Same here. Monday was 22C and October average is half that, Ophelia brought hot air from the Azores, and a dust cloud from the Sahara that turned the sky orange over much of the country!


Also we have exploding tick population. Not many people, even lots of doctors, are aware of Lyme's, although it is in the news now as Matt Dawson, am ex England rugby player and world cup winner, now TV personality, caught it from a tick bite got walking in Richmond park. Richmond park is a central London park with deer. Dawson was very ill and needed heart surgery! Elite athlete to deaths door from a tick bite.

Theory is the tick problem is getting worse as our deer are moving about the country, migrating, and spreading the ticks, infecting new heards


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks to Multifaceted, here's a couple pics from the King Mackerel Tournament, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I had the MUA back in Dec. felt like they tore my leg off and bounced if off the wall before putting it back on. Back on a walker for about a week, then the cane for another week or two and another full round of therapy. I used a exercise bike to get my bend back. Every day I would start out right at the point where I could just barely stand the bending pain and continue adjusting the seat to increase the bend every few minutes. Got excellent bend now, but cant seem to do anything for the extension. I was doing leg lifts laying on a bench on my stomach and hanging weights on my feet to pull my leg past straight, but even that didnt work.


Mudd, I kind of hit a wall at therapy, and was still making progress at the gym, so my surgeon said save the money and quit therapy. The owner of the gym had a lot of knee surgery and looked at my work out plan. He said I was doing a lot of strengthening work on the wrong muscles. I was up to 135 pounds with one leg on sitting leg extensions and curls. He put me on a machine that sounds like what you were doing. I would lay on my belly and do curls, only he went with low weight. One plate, I think it was 12 pounds. In two weeks I went from 27* extension to 7*, in a month I was at 0*. He said to curl the weight up as far as I could and then let it down as slow as I could. So slow that at the end of the rep your leg was ready to collapse, do 3 reps. It worked great.

Coowboy, my therapist wanted me to get a manipulation but my surgeon said we had past the window where it would be safe, so I went to my wife's surgeon for a second opinion, and he concurred. This was at 6 months post op. The second surgeon said we were at what he called the 30/30/30 chance of success. 30 percent chance of breaking the leg, 30 percent chance of ripping up all of the tendons and ligaments, and 30 percent of success. I was at 90* flexion at the time, and he said if we gained 2*, it would be called a success, even though the gain would be so little I wouldn't even notice it. So I decided to take their advice and pass. The therapist said I wouldn't see any gain after 6 months. I guess that opinion is based on most people give up after 6 months. I'm at 2 years and I will have gain as long as I work out, if I goof off, I will have loss too, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Those are Mackerel!? Bit different to the tiddler I had for breakfast


----------



## rarefish383

We have Spanish Mackerel also, they only go about 6-8 pounds, anything bigger is a monster. The two biggest Kings I've caught were 40 and 42 pounds, this one was 36, North Carolina state record is, I think, 73 pounds, I'll have to look that up again. I had about 20 pounds on the smoker yesterday, and at mid night it was still cooling down. It dropped down into the high 30's last night so I left it in the smoker to finish cooling. I'll probably have some for breakfast in a little while, Joe.

I stand corrected, 82 pounds 4 ounces, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> The selling pile was getting a little too small for comfort. Son sold 5 loads and I figured there was maybe only 3 left. 3 hours on Saturday cutting the logs into rounds and about 4 hours today splitting them up. I was working up north, left my motel at 5 in the morning, got home and was splitting before the wife went to work. She thinks I'm crazy. Heading back up north in the morning. I hate working away from home.
> View attachment 607594
> View attachment 607595
> View attachment 607596
> View attachment 607597


do you have any problems with splits gettin hung up in the conveyor.


----------



## svk

Great catch! Those kings are awesome if you marinate the steaks in Italian dressing and then grill. Don't freeze them for long though as they turn real fishy tasting within a month!


----------



## svk

In regards to ticks we never get a fall hatch of dog ticks but the deer ticks seem to come out in late April and mid October if you have warm, dry weather. We've had wet cold weather this fall so none of them. 

Central and southern MN haven't had the hard frost yet so they are inundated with lady beetles and another hatch of boxelder bugs. I stopped to see my neighbor at my now former house yesterday and he was working on sealing his driveway and those damn things were everywhere. Up at the cabin we had three hard frosts in a row, with the first one being in the mid 20's so the crawly critters are all but gone till spring.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Mudd, I kind of hit a wall at therapy, and was still making progress at the gym, so my surgeon said save the money and quit therapy. The owner of the gym had a lot of knee surgery and looked at my work out plan. He said I was doing a lot of strengthening work on the wrong muscles. I was up to 135 pounds with one leg on sitting leg extensions and curls. He put me on a machine that sounds like what you were doing. I would lay on my belly and do curls, only he went with low weight. One plate, I think it was 12 pounds. In two weeks I went from 27* extension to 7*, in a month I was at 0*. He said to curl the weight up as far as I could and then let it down as slow as I could. So slow that at the end of the rep your leg was ready to collapse, do 3 reps. It worked great.
> 
> Coowboy, my therapist wanted me to get a manipulation but my surgeon said we had past the window where it would be safe, so I went to my wife's surgeon for a second opinion, and he concurred. This was at 6 months post op. The second surgeon said we were at what he called the 30/30/30 chance of success. 30 percent chance of breaking the leg, 30 percent chance of ripping up all of the tendons and ligaments, and 30 percent of success. I was at 90* flexion at the time, and he said if we gained 2*, it would be called a success, even though the gain would be so little I wouldn't even notice it. So I decided to take their advice and pass. The therapist said I wouldn't see any gain after 6 months. I guess that opinion is based on most people give up after 6 months. I'm at 2 years and I will have gain as long as I work out, if I goof off, I will have loss too, Joe.


I was on therapy 3 times a week for several months. My insurance covered so I wasnt out of pocket. Therapy came with a free gym membership and I was going on my off days to work the machines. I was having pain all the time and my therapist said I was trying to hard and keeping everything all inflamed. I stopped going on the off days and did notice an improvement with pain. My MUA was right at 6 months after the surgery. After the Mua I could actually bend my leg forward about 4 degrees, but it seemed every week I was losing a degree or two. Last time I had it measured, I was about 4* bend at full extension and around 130* full bend. Functionable, but with a slight limp. I went back a couple months ago and got a steriod shot in the knee. For some reason I have a tender to the touch spot on the inside of the knee. Shot didnt help and I think it made it worse. Its still very hard to get up and down on the ground and dont even think about putting that knee on anything hard. I keep a rubber mat to put that knee on if I have to crawl any at all. Even with the mat, I have to be very careful crawling around.


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> I was on therapy 3 times a week for several months. My insurance covered so I wasnt out of pocket. Therapy came with a free gym membership and I was going on my off days to work the machines. I was having pain all the time and my therapist said I was trying to hard and keeping everything all inflamed. I stopped going on the off days and did notice an improvement with pain. My MUA was right at 6 months after the surgery. After the Mua I could actually bend my leg forward about 4 degrees, but it seemed every week I was losing a degree or two. Last time I had it measured, I was about 4* bend at full extension and around 130* full bend. Functionable, but with a slight limp. I went back a couple months ago and got a steriod shot in the knee. For some reason I have a tender to the touch spot on the inside of the knee. Shot didnt help and I think it made it worse. Its still very hard to get up and down on the ground and dont even think about putting that knee on anything hard. I keep a rubber mat to put that knee on if I have to crawl any at all. Even with the mat, I have to be very careful crawling around.


Muddstopper, Orthopedic doctor told me that the inside of kneecap is not always smoothed in the course of knee replacement. Right knee was done by a newbie the left by the surgeon who was in charge of the whole department at the VA hospital. Right is still touchy sometimes, left almost never. This is after four or more years. ( Traumatic brain injury still messing memory). After eighteen months or a couple years they got much better than they were after being released from therapy. Good continuing recovery
Stay safe
Addendum: My memory has me leave things out that I can share. The discomfort in my right knee lessened over time and kneeling more possible. Hang in, likely to improve little by little.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> In regards to ticks we never get a fall hatch of dog ticks but the deer ticks seem to come out in late April and mid October if you have warm, dry weather. We've had wet cold weather this fall so none of them.
> 
> Central and southern MN haven't had the hard frost yet so they are inundated with lady beetles and another hatch of boxelder bugs. I stopped to see my neighbor at my now former house yesterday and he was working on sealing his driveway and those damn things were everywhere. Up at the cabin we had three hard frosts in a row, with the first one being in the mid 20's so the crawly critters are all but gone till spring.


I have locust borors all over the place after I split a fresh load of ash.


----------



## svk

I had to open my big mouth. It is a warm but windy day here and there are a few lady beetles on the sunny side of the house.


----------



## Erik B

We have lots of Asian beetles, the ones that look very similar to lady beetles. The Asian ones bite. We had our house sprayed a month ago and the beetles die after crawling on the siding. Ground is littered with them. Spraying does keep them out of the house.


----------



## Haywire

Had one heck of a wind storm last night, knew there would be some fresh pumpkin snags ripe for the harvesting. 
Some Spruce for @dancan...


----------



## woodchip rookie

lol...."PUMPKIN SNAGS"!!!


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> In regards to ticks we never get a fall hatch of dog ticks but the deer ticks seem to come out in late April and mid October if you have warm, dry weather. We've had wet cold weather this fall so none of them.
> 
> Central and southern MN haven't had the hard frost yet so they are inundated with lady beetles and another hatch of boxelder bugs. I stopped to see my neighbor at m y now former house yesterday and he was working on sealing his driveway and those damn things were everywhere. Up at the cabin we had three hard frosts in a row, with the first one being in the mid 20's so the crawly critters are all but gone till spring.


 Never count those deer ticks out. A friend and I were on a bow hunt in camp Ripley one year late October. Morning temps were in the teens and my bud picked four of those little sob's off his legs in the afternoon.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Pants tucked into boots. Deep Woods OFF under and over boots and pants. I hate bugs like that. Chiggers are the worst.


----------



## Lowhog

woodchip rookie said:


> Pants tucked into boots. Deep Woods OFF under and over boots and pants. I hate bugs like that. Chiggers are the worst.


Deer tick carry that lyme disease.


----------



## cantoo

farmer steve, I have my motor mounts loose a bit so the belt is loose on my conveyor the motor hangs off 2 rods, I then put an 8' board leaning on the motor mount and the ground, I set a round on it for weight. This keeps the conveyor moving normally but if I load it heavy or a split catches then it just slips the belt. Not sure how many years or cords I have run up this but it's been at least 7 or 8 years. I have 2 others for spares, they are getting harder to find at reasonable prices. We flip it around to load the dump trailer, hand load onto the conveyor to keep the loads clean.


----------



## Jutt

James Miller said:


> I bet those 18650s last forever running LED lights. Iv pushed a few to there limits on my vaporiser they can take some serious punishment and come back for more.



Yeah the run time and output from these batteries is impressive. Pretty much rendered CR123s obsolete for my use.


----------



## chucker

Lowhog said:


> Never count those deer ticks out. A friend and I were on a bow hunt in camp Ripley one year late October. Morning temps were in the teens and my bud picked four of those little sob's off his legs in the afternoon.


and camp is only a stones throwaway from my front door! damned ticks and borrelia mayonii , borrelia miyamotoi which I have had for the past three years! no defense or cure, just finished a 1 year study with the minnesota dept. of health.... 60 known cases in the us and I am numbered as #13... nice number hey! watch the ticks!!!!


----------



## svk

Hit a deer tonight on the way home. Button buck that was more or less dead on impact. I was going slow so didn't smack it all up. Got a tag from the conservation officer and will drop it at the butcher on the way to town tomorrow. Hoping for good meat being it was a young deer. Front plate bracket on my old truck was the only damage so it was insignificant.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You scrounged a deer?!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Hit a deer tonight on the way home. Button buck that was more or less dead on impact. I was going slow so didn't smack it all up. Got a tag from the conservation officer and will drop it at the butcher on the way to town tomorrow. Hoping for good meat being it was a young deer. Front plate bracket on my old truck was the only damage so it was insignificant.


! no worry of lead poisoning.... lol


----------



## Lowhog

chucker said:


> and camp is only a stones throwaway from my front door! damned ticks and borrelia mayonii , borrelia miyamotoi which I have had for the past three years! no defense or cure, just finished a 1 year study with the minnesota dept. of health.... 60 known cases in the us and I am numbered as #13... nice number hey! watch the ticks!!!!


I hope it all goes well for you, like you say damn ticks.


----------



## chucker

cass and crow wing counties where I live is known as the "lyme and borrelia" tick disease's epicenter.


----------



## Lowhog

Som


chucker said:


> cass and crow wing counties where I live is known as the "lyme and borrelia" tick disease's epicenter.


 Some cases around here also.


----------



## MustangMike

I thought Lyme CT was the epicenter, hence the name. Not far from Plum Island, look it up, it will wake you up!

Cold weather does not discourage ticks, and I understand they can survive the washing machine. But they do not like a good snow!

They will also attach to your arms, torso, head/hair ... they don't just come up your legs or boots. I have also taken a thorough shower and still found them on me, don't know how the little Bas***** do it, but they do!

Don't know how I have avoided getting something, but I have, but the wife got Ericilosis (spelling???) and the dogs have all had Lyme. The tick carry lots of bad crap!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hit a deer tonight on the way home. Button buck that was more or less dead on impact. I was going slow so didn't smack it all up. Got a tag from the conservation officer and will drop it at the butcher on the way to town tomorrow. Hoping for good meat being it was a young deer. Front plate bracket on my old truck was the only damage so it was insignificant.


Glad your ok Steve.
Good thing it was the old truck, or things could have been bad.
Should make for some good meat .


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> farmer steve, I have my motor mounts loose a bit so the belt is loose on my conveyor the motor hangs off 2 rods, I then put an 8' board leaning on the motor mount and the ground, I set a round on it for weight. This keeps the conveyor moving normally but if I load it heavy or a split catches then it just slips the belt. Not sure how many years or cords I have run up this but it's been at least 7 or 8 years. I have 2 others for spares, they are getting harder to find at reasonable prices. We flip it around to load the dump trailer, hand load onto the conveyor to keep the loads clean.


thanks for the tip on the belt. i have an old one that i bought to use for hay but it didn't fit in the barn quite right. my buddy was looking at it the other day and asked when i was gonna start using it for firewood. SOON now!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

_DISCLAIMER!!!!!! NOT AN OIL THREAD._ 
found this yesterday whilst trying to do an oil mix calculation. i use the 2.6 oz. bottle of stihl oil and wanted to get the exact amount of gas to use for 40:1. 
http://www.csgnetwork.com/oilfuelcalc.html


----------



## JustJeff

I’m old school and don’t care much for the metric system that we use here in Canada....until it comes to mixing fuel. Just pump how ever many liters of gas, say it’s 10 (gas cans are 5, 10 and 20). So 10 liters is 10000 ml divide by 50 is 200 ml. And the Stihl bottles have a handy clear scale labeled in ml so even a dummy like me can read it. I also write in sharpie on my cans how much oil to use for a full can. I have a 40:1 can and a 50:1.
That’s a great calculator Steve, I bookmarked it.


----------



## Wowzer

JustJeff said:


> I’m old school and don’t care much for the metric system that we use here in Canada....until it comes to mixing fuel. Just pump how ever many liters of gas, say it’s 10 (gas cans are 5, 10 and 20). So 10 liters is 10000 ml divide by 50 is 200 ml. And the Stihl bottles have a handy clear scale labeled in ml so even a dummy like me can read it. I also write in sharpie on my cans how much oil to use for a full can. I have a 40:1 can and a 50:1.
> That’s a great calculator Steve, I bookmarked it.


The stihl bottles tell you how many litres of fuel it is for, you just have to buy the pack for your can or sawing needs, I buy the one 10L because I got the saw can half gas/oil works like a charm and takes the thinking out of it. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Wowzer said:


> I got the saw can half gas/oil works like a charm and takes the thinking out of it.



Till you fill the fuel side with oil, or the oil side with fuel!


----------



## svk

I think you are both right Mike and Chucker.

Lymes started out east but for some reason, the conditions in central MN are perfect for the deer tick so you have the highest probability of contracting Lymes there. So technically both are the epicenter.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> I think you are both right Mike and Chucker.
> 
> Lymes started out east but for some reason, the conditions in central MN are perfect for the deer tick so you have the highest probability of contracting Lymes there. So technically both are the epicenter.


 Lots of deer on my farm outside of Wadena but we have been lucky with few deer ticks. Once in a while my dog will pick one up. Wood ticks are a SOB I have grassland and pines.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Till you fill the fuel side with oil, or the oil side with fuel!


You guys put oil in your saws??!!


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I’m old school and don’t care much for the metric system that we use here in Canada....until it comes to mixing fuel. Just pump how ever many liters of gas, say it’s 10 (gas cans are 5, 10 and 20). So 10 liters is 10000 ml divide by 50 is 200 ml. And the Stihl bottles have a handy clear scale labeled in ml so even a dummy like me can read it. I also write in sharpie on my cans how much oil to use for a full can. I have a 40:1 can and a 50:1.
> That’s a great calculator Steve, I bookmarked it.


Jeff , that calculator does metric too.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I thought Lyme CT was the epicenter, hence the name. Not far from Plum Island, look it up, it will wake you up!
> 
> Cold weather does not discourage ticks, and I understand they can survive the washing machine. But they do not like a good snow!
> 
> They will also attach to your arms, torso, head/hair ... they don't just come up your legs or boots. I have also taken a thorough shower and still found them on me, don't know how the little Bas***** do it, but they do!
> 
> Don't know how I have avoided getting something, but I have, but the wife got Ericilosis (spelling???) and the dogs have all had Lyme. The tick carry lots of bad crap!


Yes, lymes is not something to mess around with ask Terry or Randy. I have a very good friend who now lives in San Diego Ca because he can't handle the weather here any longer. He's welcome to come here and stay any time for free as he can't work since he only has a few hrs a day he can do much of anything and then he just can't stay up any longer. This is a guy who would do anything for anyone, very dear friend to me, who now has to make choices between meds and eating/paying the rent, and hasn't worked in many yrs(this I think for many men is the most depressing part about it).
Your also correct about where it started, most people don't know anything about the crap our government has done or is doing.
You find this wherever someone wants to have control of others, which is pretty much everywhere.
This clip shows nothing about the major conspiracy side of it, but it's there.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys put oil in your saws??!!



That reminds me. It is dtime to change the oil in the MS361. 

I did have my neighbor ask how often he should add oil to his saw. I was checking it out, chain bone dry and looked like it was used in a rock pit.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> _DISCLAIMER!!!!!! NOT AN OIL THREAD._
> found this yesterday whilst trying to do an oil mix calculation. i use the 2.6 oz. bottle of stihl oil and wanted to get the exact amount of gas to use for 40:1.
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/oilfuelcalc.html


To bad it's not like the mortgage calculators where you put in any two of the numbers and it spits out the third, but this is not rocket science.
I typically just ad a bottle to .9 gal or a large bottle to 1.8 gal(45:1), if I want to mix for my ported saws I just add less gas, .8 gal to a bottle is 40:1.
Here is an easy way to remember it and get it close guys(in the states).
If 1 gallon to 50:1
then .9=45:1
.8=40
.7=35
....


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> That reminds me. It is dtime to change the oil in the MS361.
> 
> I did have my neighbor ask how often he should add oil to his saw. I was checking it out, chain bone dry and looked like it was used in a rock pit.


That's embarrassing .
I need to change the air in my tires as it's starting to get a bit chilly now, time for some winter air .


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> That reminds me. It is dtime to change the oil in the MS361.
> 
> I did have my neighbor ask how often he should add oil to his saw. I was checking it out, chain bone dry and looked like it was used in a rock pit.


If we didnt live in the info age I might understand but being that everybody has an entire universe of info in their pocket, that is complete ignorance.


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> If we didnt live in the info age I might understand but being that everybody has an entire universe of info in their pocket, that is complete ignorance.


some people just shouldn't !!


----------



## chucker

turnkey4099 said:


> That reminds me. It is dtime to change the oil in the MS361.
> 
> I did have my neighbor ask how often he should add oil to his saw. I was checking it out, chain bone dry and looked like it was used in a rock pit.


and again .... some people just shouldn't!! lol


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Hope you get the 044 going. Did you check the fuel line for a crack/hole, it doesn't take much(you probably know that though ). Let us know what you find.



I did not think it was the fuel line cause a while back I installed one of them tough green ones that is ethanol safe, so I changed the fuel filter ... no change. So I installed a new carb (yeah, I actually had one not in use) and it was PROBLEM SOLVED!!! I'll see how strong it is with it, and determine if I want to leave it on or rebuild the original one!

I'm just glad I figured out what it was as I really think of that saw as my "old reliable". Bought it new in 12/92!

It starts, idles, and revs fine, but I have not put it in wood yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

So I put the saws in the long top box in the bed, but these heavier trucks ride rough when you dont have any weight in them. I noticed the saws bounce around so bad it shakes bar oil out and the inside of the box is covered in oil, which isnt a big deal but I want to find some kind of thick rubber mat or something to put in that compartment to make the saws more comfy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## svk

Butcher texted me that the deer was processed and he expects it should taste very good as there was minimal damage (I wasn't going very fast). We are going to be eating well this weekend!

Depending on how much scrap meat I get will determine if I make sausage or burger.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> Jeff , that calculator does metric too.


I saw that. Actually why I saved it, it’s better than the one on the Stihl site. I mix a lot of random amounts when I fill my boat tank so will come in handy.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> So I put the saws in the long top box in the bed, but these heavier trucks ride rough when you dont have any weight in them. I noticed the saws bounce around so bad it shakes bar oil out and the inside of the box is covered in oil, which isnt a big deal but I want to find some kind of thick rubber mat or something to put in that compartment to make the saws more comfy.  Any suggestions?


Saw cases help a lot, then using towels and such inside the cases helps too. Then you can put a strap or bungie through the handle to stop them from sliding or put rubber on the bottom of the cases. If a saw box won't fit, or the saw won't fit in the box you could get a foam that is not sensitive to gas and use it to wrap the saw up in there, or make a wooden box to put them in. I have a pretty nice wood box I got with a 460 a couple summers ago, it would work great for that if it fit in there.
The other option would be to take out all the leaf springs except the top/main one, install a set of air bags with a compressor, level indicator and a set of ladder bars/diagonal link .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I did not think it was the fuel line cause a while back I installed one of them tough green ones that is ethanol safe, so I changed the fuel filter ... no change. So I installed a new carb (yeah, I actually had one not in use) and it was PROBLEM SOLVED!!! I'll see how strong it is with it, and determine if I want to leave it on or rebuild the original one!
> 
> I'm just glad I figured out what it was as I really think of that saw as my "old reliable". Bought it new in 12/92!
> 
> It starts, idles, and revs fine, but I have not put it in wood yet.


I've had those leak to, many times at the connection as they seem to get hard over time and suck air, but they don't normally crack lol.
Nice to have the extra parts to throw on like that .
Glad you got it up and running and it was a straight forward fix.


----------



## MustangMike

I breathed a big sigh of relief when the saw vac/pressure tested OK. When it takes 15 pulls to start, then the idle starts racing, all kind of imaginary problems go through your head, and I'm saying to myself "not right before the PA GTG"! I have a lot of great running saws, but that one is my "Hallmark".


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> I noticed the saws bounce around so bad it shakes bar oil out and the inside of the box is covered in oil, which isnt a big deal but I want to find some kind of thick rubber mat or something to put in that compartment to make the saws more comfy.


I like the idea of cases; the plastic, blow-molded design will provide some cushioning. Line them with absorbents:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-saw-diapers-keep-your-cases-cleaner.73699/

You need a rubber mat that is soft enough to cushion, but not something absorbent for the box. Maybe cut some pieces of restaurant style kitchen mats? These are sold st many home centers and wholesale club stores.

Should e oil resistant and clean easily. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now theres an idea. I could lay several down and they would work as padding also


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I breathed a big sigh of relief when the saw vac/pressure tested OK. When it takes 15 pulls to start, then the idle starts racing, all kind of imaginary problems go through your head, and I'm saying to myself "not right before the PA GTG"! I have a lot of great running saws, but that one is my "Hallmark".


I hear you. One time I fired up the miller mod 7910, it has a tach on the handlebar, it fired right up and it didn't sound quite right so I pulled the trigger and she shot up to 15.5(she's tuned to 14.4-.5) and I was like  and shut her down. Then I remember the last time I had run it I shut it down when it surged a bit from being low on fuel, put in a little mix and she was good to go . I was very concerned for a hot second .
Wish I could make it out that way, I'm either working on a tree job, or going to the inlaws. The bummer is the inlaws are right on the Ohio turnpike, and I can get to anywhere in PA pretty easily from there. Oh well I need to have a GTG here so I can make it .


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's embarrassing .
> I need to change the air in my tires as it's starting to get a bit chilly now, time for some winter air .



Check the blinker fluid level while you're at it.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> If we didnt live in the info age I might understand but being that everybody has an entire universe of info in their pocket, that is complete ignorance.



This guy is a very "educated" person. Was the Jail Commander and in general has his head on straight but when it comes to mechanics? Nothing there at all. Loaned him my 5hp chipper. He returned it and remarked there was a "spacer" missing on one side of the rotor axle...Missing? As in a totally collapsed ball bearing. Also asked which way the chain went on the "blade".


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Any suggestions?



Yes, I have a suggestion. Cut the roof, sides and back off your rear cab so you can fit more wood in your truck. Just don't stop in a hurry. 

No need to thank me, I'm here to help .


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I did not think it was the fuel line cause a while back I installed one of them tough green ones that is ethanol safe, so I changed the fuel filter ... no change. So I installed a new carb (yeah, I actually had one not in use) and it was PROBLEM SOLVED!!! I'll see how strong it is with it, and determine if I want to leave it on or rebuild the original one!
> 
> I'm just glad I figured out what it was as I really think of that saw as my "old reliable". Bought it new in 12/92!
> 
> It starts, idles, and revs fine, but I have not put it in wood yet.


Geez you guys must be young! Any saw bought in the 90's I consider new. My old favorites are the ones Dad bought in the 70's like the Super EZ, XL12, and Super 1050. Over the past couple years I've sold some of Dad's old favorites like the DA211 and the Homey 7-39. I'm getting so fat and weak I can't pick his old saws up anymore. Plus there just aren't many Oaks left around here where I need 52" bars. Those old 100+ cc saws with no decomp are heck on the fingers when they pop back too. 

Oh, and for those concerned, I already changed the oil in my truck, both tractors, the tiller and all of my saws. Was going to get the air in the tires, but we are in a mini heat wave so I'm going to wait till we get back from SC. I hope I can make it through one week of family vacation with out crushing another finger or falling down any stairs. The only trouble I can see me getting into is if I find some old live military ordnance on the beach with my metal detector. Or, if I bump some girl in the butt swinging my coil back and forth, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> So I put the saws in the long top box in the bed, but these heavier trucks ride rough when you dont have any weight in them. I noticed the saws bounce around so bad it shakes bar oil out and the inside of the box is covered in oil, which isnt a big deal but I want to find some kind of thick rubber mat or something to put in that compartment to make the saws more comfy.  Any suggestions?


Back in the 70's, when I still worked for Dad, we had an F600 chipper truck, 12' bed with 6' sides. On the dump box, over the cab, we had a big tool box. We kept the big saws we didn't use a lot in that box. The saws on the bottom, no padding. Then 5-6 big burlap sheets that we used to rake and pick up leaves and debris. Then all of the big ropes. If we had trees big enough to need the big saws, we needed the big ropes first, so no problem unloading. All the bouncing, the bed going up and down, we never had a problem with leaking oil. When Homelite started going down the tubes, and we started switching to Echo's and Stihls, we started having the oil all over every thing issue. The big Homelites stayed in the chipper box, all of the newer saws stayed in Dad's pickup. We lined the floor with a couple burlap sheets, to keep the saws from sliding around, and always laid the saws on their sides, no more oil problem. Long story short, put something no skid on bottom of box, lay saws on their sides, bungy down. Or cover with a drop cloth so they don't cut anything, and put other tools on top to keep them from bouncing around, Joe.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> This guy is a very "educated" person. Was the Jail Commander and in general has his head on straight but when it comes to mechanics? Nothing there at all. Loaned him my 5hp chipper. He returned it and remarked there was a "spacer" missing on one side of the rotor axle...Missing? As in a totally collapsed ball bearing. Also asked which way the chain went on the "blade".


Education and common sense do not always go hand in hand. 

My dad had a fellow up at the cabin for hunting and this fellow could not figure out how to operate a manual can opener to save his life. He was either a periodontist or an endodontist which are the the most advanced dental degrees you can get (8 years of college). 

My ex-BIL is the technology administrator for a large school district but cannot figure out how to use a drip coffee pot.


----------



## nighthunter

hard at work after the storm recently on 1 of several downed or badly damaged trees to be cleaned up


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 607978
> hard at work after the storm recently on 1 of several downed or badly damaged trees to be cleaned up


That is a big tree. What diameter approx?


----------



## rarefish383

My BIL's young daughter couldn't get the window to go down in his old Cherokee. She started to freak out, "Dad, how does the window go down, it's hot in here, there's no button!" BIL, "Sorry Hon, the Jeep is too old to have buttons, just turn the little black knob". Daughter, "DAD! THE KNOB IS BROKEN TOO, IT WONT GO DOWN, I'M DYING!"He looked over and she was twisting the black knob on the end of the crank, not cranking the whole thing down. Not her fault, she had never seen a crank window before, don't ask her to dial a phone number for you, she's never seen a dial either, Joe.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

turnkey4099 said:


> I did have my neighbor ask how often he should add oil to his saw. I was checking it out, chain bone dry and looked like it was used in a rock pit.


My neighbor put the entire 2.6oz bottle of oil into the gas tank and tried to run his leaf blower. I got him straightened out. When we did get it to turn over it smoked like hell for the first few seconds.

I didn't bust his nuts too badly. This is the first place he lived in that wasn't in the city. He never needed to do yard work so he didn't know what most of us here have known since we were 5.


----------



## nighthunter

svk said:


> That is a big tree. What diameter approx?


when it was together just a little over 4'


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 607978
> hard at work after the storm recently on 1 of several downed or badly damaged trees to be cleaned up



That looks like it was fun bucking.


Bobby Kirbos said:


> My neighbor put the entire 2.6oz bottle of oil into the gas tank and tried to run his leaf blower. I got him straightened out. When we did get it to turn over it smoked like hell for the first few seconds.
> 
> I didn't bust his nuts too badly. This is the first place he lived in that wasn't in the city. He never needed to do yard work so he didn't know what most of us here have known since we were 5.



I've put the bar oil in wrong hole too many times to enumerate. Usually I catch it before I try to start the saw. Didn't last month, new saw only one day on it, no start. Mechanic didn't even look at it "oil in the gas". He was right. I crept out of the store hoping the 5 other people there hadn't noticed.


----------



## nighthunter

turnkey4099 said:


> That looks like it was fun bucking.
> 
> 
> I've put the bar oil in wrong hole too many times to enumerate. Usually I catch it before I try to start the saw. Didn't last month, new saw only one day on it, no start. Mechanic didn't even look at it "oil in the gas". He was right. I crept out of the store hoping the 5 other people there hadn't noticed.


my neighbour called me the other day saying he couldn't start his saw , so I said bring it over and I'll have a look to see what was wrong. He said it started and stalled so I looked and smelt the fuel in the tank and what I found was diesel. It's easy happen i suppose


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy and I were at an auction last spring. There was a brand new looking Homelite in the case with papers, wrench, what ever stuff comes with a new saw. He said he was thinking about getting it for his son, did I think it was worth it? I checked the oil and gas, gas in the oil tank and oil in the gas tank. I whispered "buy it". He got it for $30. I think the owner goofed up the first time he tried to use it. There was no saw dust or dirt on it, looked brand new. Good old Harold Homeowner makes sales interesting, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Things have been slow on the scrounge front here. I've been busy changing nappies (diapers to you), winding, wiping milky puke up and generally being kept awake etc. LondonDaughter #2 is now 7 weeks old and sleeping quite well all things considered, but plans to do stuff still never survive and if I want to do ANYTHING it's gotta be late evening. So at 22.:40 I ignored the face like thunder my fiancee was wearing as London daughter#2 was having an evening long 'I've got wind, bad wind' cry and shot out to the usual wood pile. I'd been told by the tree guy there was a tiny bit of ash, and some sycamore, by the light of an awful torch (flash light) that lives in the car I sifted through, funding ash, sycamore and a bit of eucalyptus from the heap, enough to fill the car. 

Now returned and sat by the stove, roaring away on a bit of leylandii and yew, warming the house very nicely. Today it actually felt cold and autumnal for the first time, so the stove is in full action. I'm experimenting with a newly bought 18" floor fan to blow cold air from the hall into the lounge and force warm air out the other end and round the house. Seems to be working well! London daughter#1's bedroom, the furthest room from the stove, is 2C warmer for a 3.3C rise right by the stove since it was lit at 17:45. I normally get 1C rise in her bedroom for 3C rise by the stove, so a big improvement.


----------



## svk

Did I somehow miss the news of your new arrival? Congrats!


----------



## svk

Spent all afternoon putzing around the yard and working on my outdoor kitchen. It doesn't look like much now but it will have a sink on the left with storage underneath and the right will have a gas two burner stove with shelves underneath. 

Thinking I'll get a nice piece of plywood and rub it with butcher block oil for the counter. Debating if I want to put a back splash of durock or similar behind where the stove goes.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> Spent all afternoon putzing around the yard and working on my outdoor kitchen. It doesn't look like much now but it will have a sink on the left with storage underneath and the right will have a gas two burner stove with shelves underneath.
> 
> Thinking I'll get a nice piece of plywood and rub it with butcher block oil for the counter. Debating if I want to put a back splash of durock or similar behind where the stove goes.
> 
> View attachment 608051


 Tomorrow she starts cooling down.


----------



## Jeffkrib

London Neil,
Congratulations from me too!
Have you thought about setting up ducting to get the warm air to the ends of the house.
I Set it up a few years ago, our house is a single story ‘L’ shape foot print the fire place is at one end of the L. The ducting sucks the air in above the fire place and dumps it at the other end of the house.
We use to have a big temperature difference from one end to the other end, now its pretty much even.
Jeff


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> Tomorrow she starts cooling down.


Looks like a high of 63 with rain coming late afternoon tomorrow around here. 

Except for the lady beetles, today was absolutely perfect.


----------



## chucker

bring on the colder temps !! as of today I have finished all my summer tree work, removals , trimming and such... from here on till the grass greens and the state bird returns to bite us in the ash, it's firewood only! cold temps bring out the wood buyers in full force with 3 cords delivered this evening...."HARDWATER"!


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> London Neil,
> Congratulations from me too!
> Have you thought about setting up ducting to get the warm air to the ends of the house.
> I Set it up a few years ago, our house is a single story ‘L’ shape foot print the fire place is at one end of the L. The ducting sucks the air in above the fire place and dumps it at the other end of the house.
> We use to have a big temperature difference from one end to the other end, now its pretty much even.
> Jeff


If you do happen to get a downdraft, or a chimney problem, your house will fill with smoke right away. Building code here won’t even allow a cold air return within 10 ft of a stove installation. Small slow moving fan to help push the heat similar to a factory stove blower is all I’d use. Ecofan works well and uses thermal energy rather than electricity. I’ve seen ducting, rangehoods, floor grates, weird heat exchangers on chimney pipes and they all work to some extent. I’m not trying to disrespect, just want everyone to stay safe.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> If you do happen to get a downdraft, or a chimney problem, your house will fill with smoke right away. Building code here won’t even allow a cold air return within 10 ft of a stove installation. Small slow moving fan to help push the heat similar to a factory stove blower is all I’d use. Ecofan works well and uses thermal energy rather than electricity. I’ve seen ducting, rangehoods, floor grates, weird heat exchangers on chimney pipes and they all work to some extent. I’m not trying to disrespect, just want everyone to stay safe.


I thought about bringing a pipe for the air intake of my stove to the far end of the house, drawing cool air from the furthest point away from the stove with the hopes that there will be a draw of warmer air moving to that end of the house.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Check the blinker fluid level while you're at it.


I'm on it .
Back in the day we used to run windshield washer setups to the tires with bleach mix in them, the good ole days lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Education and common sense do not always go hand in hand.
> 
> My dad had a fellow up at the cabin for hunting and this fellow could not figure out how to operate a manual can opener to save his life. He was either a periodontist or an endodontist which are the the most advanced dental degrees you can get (8 years of college).
> 
> My ex-BIL is the technology administrator for a large school district but cannot figure out how to use a drip coffee pot.


Truth, asks them what kind of fuel mileage their car gets, or how you calculate it and don't for get the camera for when you tell them that "oh 300-325 for a tank is not fuel mileage .


svk said:


> Spent all afternoon putzing around the yard and working on my outdoor kitchen. It doesn't look like much now but it will have a sink on the left with storage underneath and the right will have a gas two burner stove with shelves underneath.
> 
> Thinking I'll get a nice piece of plywood and rub it with butcher block oil for the counter. Debating if I want to put a back splash of durock or similar behind where the stove goes.
> 
> View attachment 608051


I'd want something like a piece of 5/8" drywall behind it and then a piece of stainless steel or formica. I can't be sure as to the rest of the setup from the picture though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks gents  , you'd not missed anything, I'd not announced it before.

I have an eco fan, and also a cheap eBay copy which seems to shift more air, they help move heat across the stove room but don't do much. My stove is just a 5kW room heater, I have a gas boiler for the main heating, but with it not being super cold I haven't turned that on and was just experimenting. I think blowing cold air towards a stove, either by floor fan or duct, is usually more effective then blowing hot air. (may not be true.....I read it on h e a r t h.com)


----------



## dancan

Congrats Neil !!!

Yes , it's easier to move the denser cold air .


----------



## dancan

Geez , the news from "Down there" makes it "Up here" .

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/gm-holden-cars-australia-1.4364359


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

svk said:


> Looks like a high of 63 with rain coming late afternoon tomorrow around here.
> 
> Except for the lady beetles, today was absolutely perfect.



Wow, that's summer weather! Was 7* yesterday mirning, warmed up to 28*.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I thought about bringing a pipe for the air intake of my stove to the far end of the house, drawing cool air from the furthest point away from the stove with the hopes that there will be a draw of warmer air moving to that end of the house.


I have read about ducting just as you suggest. I think it was on this site. It seems that using a duct and a duct fan to pull the cold air out of the rooms and letting it exhaust at or near the wood stove will pull the warmer air into the cold rooms and keep the house more evenly heated. I plan on doing something similar when I build my next house.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Spent all afternoon putzing around the yard and working on my outdoor kitchen. It doesn't look like much now but it will have a sink on the left with storage underneath and the right will have a gas two burner stove with shelves underneath.
> 
> Thinking I'll get a nice piece of plywood and rub it with butcher block oil for the counter. Debating if I want to put a back splash of durock or similar behind where the stove goes.
> 
> View attachment 608051


@svk What  are you using to cut the lumber for your project


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> @svk What  are you using to cut the lumber for your project


Dewalt cordless and Craftsman chop saw!


----------



## dancan

I got the call this morning ,
"You still in bed ?"
I was up and ready lol
Last summer I had cut a few trees for a friend to open up his back yard , in the fall he had an abscess rupture in his spine that almost done him in , emergency surgery , paralyzed after surgery but regained mobility slowly after the beginning the new year .
Physio therapy since and he's getting there , no stamina yet but he's doing the best he can to regain , the biggest problem he has other than stamina is that he feels like he has a constant sunburn , inside and out and it gets worse at night when he tries to sleep so he's had a rough go and very little income .
Today he felt up to some chainsaw and cleanup therapy so I was there without hesitation .
I go to pick up my dump trailer , unbeknownst to me , another friend borrowed it FFS  
So I ended up using my friends trailer , not happy , not liking or really trusting the unknown trailer so I cut a small load and drug it home , uneventful so I was good with that 







Since nothing fell off I went back after a sammich and cut load .











My friend was wore out by 2:30 but he was happy , it was nice and warm , the sun just beaming in , progress was made , from what he was saying I'll polly end up with 5 cord of hardwood and 2 cord of spruce between now and over the winter from his property .
I even drug home a small load of dry spruce and shorts of the hardwoods .






BTW , I need some help to id these foreign strange looking trees 











That Aspen or Popple ?


----------



## chucker

brown = oak, red = purple ash... the second is real rare and almost well done for the seasoning?? lol


----------



## dancan

Sure am glad I drug home a load of spruce then instead of some strange mystery wood .


----------



## dancan

Did I ever tell you guys how magnetic chainsaws are ?
















If they were only that good at finding gold lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ya...I had a fence wire jump out of the dirt and stick to my t540 yesterday. The tooth drug it all the way around the clutch under the cover. Luckily I think it only got one tooth. I kept cutting and it seemed fine but I'll inspect later...


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Geez , the news from "Down there" makes it "Up here" .
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/gm-holden-cars-australia-1.4364359



Yes, that's why I bought one of the last V8s. For the money, you can't buy a better car down here. 

Manufacturing in Australia has been killed off by extravagant wages and other high input costs (such as power - we used to be the lowest in the developed world, now one of the highest). But the wages...don't get me started. If I want a 19 year old to work casual reception and answer the phone I have to pay them about $25/hr - equiv $50,000/yr. And of course, the last one spent most of her time filing her nails and mucking around on facebook.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks gents  , you'd not missed anything, I'd not announced it before.



I would also like to add my congratulations!


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I have read about ducting just as you suggest. I think it was on this site. It seems that using a duct and a duct fan to pull the cold air out of the rooms and letting it exhaust at or near the wood stove will pull the warmer air into the cold rooms and keep the house more evenly heated. I plan on doing something similar when I build my next house.


I figured looking at how a fresh air system works on a furnace that it would help. Just use the fresh air hookup from the stove, it will draw the air to the stove and some of that air would be replaced by the warm air from the stove. What your saying would also work, but I would have to have a fan running all the time. I already have a 230cfm radon fan that I use to bring warm air to the back master bathroom area, with that going that area is around 5 degrees cooler than the rest of the house which is very good compared to when it's turned off and then it goes to 10 degrees difference than the rest of the house.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I got the call this morning ,
> "You still in bed ?"
> I was up and ready lol
> Last summer I had cut a few trees for a friend to open up his back yard , in the fall he had an abscess rupture in his spine that almost done him in , emergency surgery , paralyzed after surgery but regained mobility slowly after the beginning the new year .
> Physio therapy since and he's getting there , no stamina yet but he's doing the best he can to regain , the biggest problem he has other than stamina is that he feels like he has a constant sunburn , inside and out and it gets worse at night when he tries to sleep so he's had a rough go and very little income .
> Today he felt up to some chainsaw and cleanup therapy so I was there without hesitation .
> I go to pick up my dump trailer , unbeknownst to me , another friend borrowed it FFS
> So I ended up using my friends trailer , not happy , not liking or really trusting the unknown trailer so I cut a small load and drug it home , uneventful so I was good with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since nothing fell off I went back after a sammich and cut load .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was wore out by 2:30 but he was happy , it was nice and warm , the sun just beaming in , progress was made , from what he was saying I'll polly end up with 5 cord of hardwood and 2 cord of spruce between now and over the winter from his property .
> I even drug home a small load of dry spruce and shorts of the hardwoods .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , I need some help to id these foreign strange looking trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Aspen or Popple ?



Looks like a great day, Dan, there's nothing like chainsaw therapy. You needed the UTV! 

I've been schlepping around the place moving Mt Cowboy into and stacking next to the shed, along with splitting and stacking the 6 odd cubes of manna gum and mystery ironboxbark tree from the last few weeks. My sources have dismissed the messmate option and yellow box has been excluded also leaving red ironbark and red box as the most likely options in the area I was cutting. Since there are known hybrids in this area it could be a little from column A and a little from column B. 




The far bay is next winter's wood, almost all peppermint. 




The middle bay is 2019's wood, about equal parts peppermint and blue gum, about 9 cubes in there so far. The stuff piled in front is to be stacked in there too. By the time I've moved the rest of Mt Cowboy, the middle bay will hopefully be full. On the right is 8 cubes of a mix of candlebark, peppermint and red gum, all pretty green so that will be someotheryear wood. 

Then there's this 




Not sure exactly how much there is stacked here but prolly more than 10 cubes of the greenest peppermint, manna gum and mystery ironboxbark. 

I don't know what I'm going to do once I'm done splitting and moving wood around. 
.
.
.
.
.
Who am I kidding, I'll go and cut more wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol! That is an impressive pile of piles of wood Cowboy


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats why its called MOUNT COWBOY


----------



## dancan

With the heat you guys get in the summer do you still need a couple of years to dry out the denser woods ?


----------



## LondonNeil

I just looked more carefully at your last photo Dan,. He he....Oak smoke...pfff, it's not spruce I know!

Drying times, hhmm yes. Now I know our varies from species to species, it varies with local conditions, it depends what time of year the tree was felled and it depends how small you split (ickle stove me=ickle splits). But after reading Norwegian wood recently I started thinking, is this '3 years ahead' mantra really necessary? I reckon winter to spring felled, CSS by May and split to about 4", and I'd have virtually anything below 20% by burning season. I stack in the open on pallets, about 3'6" wide, 4'6" tall, moderately sunny spot, gets some wind, top cover over winter. I've noticed stuff seems to dry fast, a few weeks and it's well on the way. Maybe Oak needs longer and stuff like birch (and I'm discovering prunus) needs it's bark off, willow might be a struggle too, but split small and stuff dries very very fast. They said, my pile is 3+ years now and I'm still going, what would I do with myself if I stopped!


----------



## muddstopper

I usually bring my wood in in 10ft poles, sometimes it lays there for a year or two before I buck and split. I have certainly noticed the drying times improving once the wood is split. Sometimes it lays in log lengths for a year and sometimes I will buck it and let it lay another year before I get around to splitting. I have some 4ft dia whiteoak that has been bucked for 4 or 5 years now and I can pretty much guarantee if I split it now, the inside will be wet, but it will dry pretty fast once split. Some of the pecker poles will be dry enough to burn just laying in log lengths all summer. To me, size is everything when it comes to drying wood. The smaller the wood, the faster it drys. I have some bradford pears and a little walnut that was cut and bucked this spring, nothing really big, and just looking at the wood, it looks dry enough to burn this year. Since Its still in a big pile and hasnt been split or stacked, I'll probably burn some of the smaller stuff this winter, and split some of the bigger stuff to stack when I feel like it. I figure what every I burn this year is wood I dont have to stack, I'm lazy that way.


----------



## nighthunter

Not a firewood question but I came across a ms 650 for sale locally i never knew these saws existed so what's the difference between it and a ms660


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> I just looked more carefully at your last photo Dan,. He he....Oak smoke...pfff, it's not spruce I know!
> 
> Drying times, hhmm yes. Now I know our varies from species to species, it varies with local conditions, it depends what time of year the tree was felled and it depends how small you split (ickle stove me=ickle splits). But after reading Norwegian wood recently I started thinking, is this '3 years ahead' mantra really necessary? I reckon winter to spring felled, CSS by May and split to about 4", and I'd have virtually anything below 20% by burning season. I stack in the open on pallets, about 3'6" wide, 4'6" tall, moderately sunny spot, gets some wind, top cover over winter. I've noticed stuff seems to dry fast, a few weeks and it's well on the way. Maybe Oak needs longer and stuff like birch (and I'm discovering prunus) needs it's bark off, willow might be a struggle too, but split small and stuff dries very very fast. They said, my pile is 3+ years now and I'm still going, what would I do with myself if I stopped!



Willow dries pretty fast considering how much water it holds green. I split fairly big and figure one season to be burnable. I do prefer seasons. My current backlog is around 10 cord I had ready for delivery but regular customers didn't show up this year...yet. Still hard to believer that people pay $120/cord for willow. I myself like willow and mix locust/willow in my winter supply 50-50.

I have many, many years C/S/S of locust, some 80 cord plus a bunch of willow. I am cleaning out willow groves, clear cut, for a couple farmers and bring home a lot more than I can sell/use just to have something to do and keep active.


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> Not a firewood question but I came across a ms 650 for sale locally i never knew these saws existed so what's the difference between it and a ms660


650 is about 85 cc. 660 is about 92 cc.


----------



## LondonNeil

Piston diameter and hence cc. I think the 660 is 52mm and 92cc, 650 is either 48 or 50mm


----------



## LondonNeil

Not that researching 660s for any reason.. no no... Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Piston diameter and hence cc. I think the 660 is 52mm and 92cc, 650 is either 48 or 50mm


650 is 52 mm and 660 is 54mm. i'm taking my info from the old Casey Wise page i downloaded before the page disappeared a few years ago.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Not that researching 660s for any reason.. no no... Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## LondonNeil

Really? I thought the big bore kit was 54?.... Maybe that's 56 then... I'll have to check. Purely out of interest mind.


----------



## LondonNeil

You're right, 54mm standard 660


----------



## nighthunter

Thanks for the info never came across a 650 until today


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just get it over with and buy a 395


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Just get it over with and buy a 395


----------



## JustJeff

Lol. Woodchip loves his 395. 
Today I put the splitter in it’s winter resting place. Went and looked again at the crazy multi trunk tree I need to take down for my farmer buddy. Decided to leave it for now mostly because the honey-do list is becoming overwhelming. On the way home stopped at the in-laws and they have a decent sized silver maple to come down as well so that will take care of next years scrounging. Hit the honey-do list hard and earned brownie points. Gorgeous weekend, shirts and t shirt weather. Be burning soon enough...


----------



## dancan

Another big Sky here today !
First order of business was to go cut up a load of firewood for a friend of Pioneerguy600 .
I ran a tank through the 241 for some small stuff then we put about 6 tanks through the 044s , all done in a little over 2 1/2 hrs .


----------



## dancan

After sammich tyme we made a beeline to the woods to get some scrounging in [emoji3]
We went out to the round hill to get the bigger wood that we left behind last fall.
We hauled out all the log length and got 2 baskets blocked up and hauled to the secret location [emoji41]
It was a great day.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats L Neil!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, great meeting you at the GTG yesterday, and thanks for the Blueberry Pie!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Wish I had video of what I did today, but did not realize we would have to do what we did. Took a White Pine down for my Step Son down in New Rochelle. Right on the property border, and right next to the road.

I saw the top was hung up, but he insisted we could "pull it through". Also, there was not straight pull in the direction we wanted to go, so luckily I tied a rope and pulley to another tree to give us the correct direction, and the rope winch to another tree. When the rope winch would not pull it through, I dropped it off the stump with some angled cuts (so the bar would not get stuck).

The tree top freed, but then it wanted to go in the wrong direction (by 90 degrees), but the rope would not let it. My SS did not want it to drop on the neighbor's lawn, so I took another rope, put the ladder on a nearby tree, tied it high up on the cut tree, and went over the branch of another tree and wrapped the other end three times around another tree in the "pull" direction. We then re positioned the come along to a tree 90 degrees away, I cut a section off the bottom, and the White Pine remained air borne as we pulled on one rope as we lowered the other rope, until it was entirely on the SS's property and we let it down!

It was nice when it was all over!!! Glad I brought extra ropes and pulleys with me!


----------



## cantoo

The beans are off and the planter is on the other side of the bush. Time to get some loads home before the wheat is planted and the forecasted rain all this week. I got 5 loads hauled home and sold 2 loads of logs. My helper wasn't real keen while I was loading the wagon.


----------



## cantoo

And what is digging these holes? Ash stumps, doesn't appear if they go up very high. Only on the stump cuts.


----------



## MustangMike

I could be wrong, but I think that may be Termites.


----------



## 95custmz

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiFkIHV4oXXAhUD0oMKHawbBg4QFggwMAA&url=http://www.emeraldashborer.info/&usg=AOvVaw24H5y9-KwIDuYdkhU69WYO.
Ash Borer?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just Jeff,
The ducting set up I have is this, Ø150 - 200mm duct (can't remember exactly) approx. 2 meters in front of the fire place in the ceiling (next to the down light). Pulls hot air from here to the other end of the house. Does this comply to your codes? Not sure what our code says but thank you for bringing it to my attention. I will look into it.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> With the heat you guys get in the summer do you still need a couple of years to dry out the denser woods ?



It depends a bit on the species and how big the splits are as well as the stacking methods - as is the case everywhere. The mid-range eucalypts that I normally cut which are close to your oak (whatever that is) and locust dry well in one summer. The denser stuff better off with two summers. I had some grey box which is 1.45 x black locust density and tried to burn some after one summer - didn't burn. Split one of the splits to find it was still green as grass inside. Two summers for that stuff. Definitely helps having the sun higher in the sky and low humidity in summer. 

One thing I found out that interested me was that bigger rounds (bark still on) dry out faster than smaller rounds (bark on) of the same length. Since I can shove a round a foot thick into the firebox next to 2 inch rounds I've had ample opportunity to check it.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that may be Termites.



They look like some sort of borer or grub holes to me (bearing in mind that I'm saying this from the other side of the planet). Our termites forage around until they find the root system of a tree then work their way up the heartwood of the tree, pretty well dead centre. They don't like the sapwood so in theory they don't kill the tree, until they have weakened the structural heartwood to the point that the tree falls over or breaks in a storm. My pest control client tells me to test a tree for termites he will drill diagonally downwards very close to the base to see if there's any activity there - if there are termites that's the first place they show up.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Steve, great meeting you at the GTG yesterday, and thanks for the Blueberry Pie!!!



same here Mike. Guy's here's Mike runnin my jolly green giant poulan at the GTG.


----------



## Cowboy254

Now, back to scrounging. I just can't run out of wood sitting around to split and stack at home otherwise I'll have to spend the time talking to Cowgirl . 

So I went back to see how the big manna gum in town was going. It has been a couple of weeks but I was confident that no-one else will have had a go at it. 




Untouched. I sharpened Limby and the workhorse with the new Stihl 2-in-1 file and I was surprised how much it took off the raker, the gap between raker and cutter height seemed greater than when the chain was new (maybe it's just me). Anyway, Limby was devastating, if slightly grabby, but when just allowing him to make his own way it was knife-through-butter stuff with the bar buried. 




I only took two rounds off it today since I didn't have long before I had to pick up the squids from school. 




There was some interesting grain what with all the forks and whatnot. Someone with the gear, skill and inclination (@KiwiBro) could make some nice looking stuff out of this. In my case, it'll just look nice burning in the heater.




I didn't bother trying to split any of this by hand and since the boys were cutting so well it was a noodle festival. 




It wasn't a full trailer load but maybe about 3/4 of a cube which I thought was pretty good for a short time cutting. 




And there's still plenty left to go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiFkIHV4oXXAhUD0oMKHawbBg4QFggwMAA&url=http://www.emeraldashborer.info/&usg=AOvVaw24H5y9-KwIDuYdkhU69WYO.
> Ash Borer?


Definetly not EAB. They have no business with dead trees, only stay in between the bark and wood, and those holes are way too big for EAB.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> And what is digging these holes? Ash stumps, doesn't appear if they go up very high. Only on the stump cuts.
> View attachment 608356
> View attachment 608357
> View attachment 608358


Looks like common carpenter bees. ("Bumble Bees"). Were the holes in the wood before it was cut or were those bored after the tree fell?


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> Just get it over with and buy a 395


 If a day does come and I buy a husky over a stihl it will be the day that hell freezes over


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Just Jeff,
> The ducting set up I have is this, Ø150 - 200mm duct (can't remember exactly) approx. 2 meters in front of the fire place in the ceiling (next to the down light). Pulls hot air from here to the other end of the house. Does this comply to your codes? Not sure what our code says but thank you for bringing it to my attention. I will look into it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608361


When everything is working properly, I’m sure that setup helps move the heat. Safety wise, if there is a smoke issue, it spreads throughout the house quickly. Many places don’t have code regarding wood heaters. Here the installation needs to be inspected by a WETT certified guy. (Wood energy technology training I think is what it stands for). A friend of mine is a certified installer and I learned a lot from him during my install. Also learned enough from the guys at the fire dept while I was volunteering, to know that I wanted to do it right. Guy I work with had his stove pipe fall off. I know, how does that even happen? Guess a couple screws worked out anyways, they smelled the smoke and woke up and got out. If there had been a fan and ducts pumping that smoke to the bedrooms.... check your building codes.


----------



## LondonNeil

Always love the look of cowboys wood


----------



## muddstopper

Jeffkrib said:


> Just Jeff,
> The ducting set up I have is this, Ø150 - 200mm duct (can't remember exactly) approx. 2 meters in front of the fire place in the ceiling (next to the down light). Pulls hot air from here to the other end of the house. Does this comply to your codes? Not sure what our code says but thank you for bringing it to my attention. I will look into it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608361


I dont know the codes, but I dont think I like your setup. If you are pulling heat from your stove thru a duct in the ceiling above the stove, it would seem to me every time you open the stove door, you will pull smoke into the duct and blow it into the back rooms. I dont know but what I wouldnt reverse the fans and pull the cold air from the back rooms and exhaust it toward the stove. Not and expert on this sort of thing, and maybe I am wrong. So do your own research on this.


----------



## MustangMike

Found this on the net:

*Termites leave round holes, the size is one-eighth inch or even smaller*,


----------



## svk

Looks like you guys had fun. Assuming it must have been hosted by folks from the other "hood" considering there was no thread here.

On a separate note I'm getting a visit tomorrow from a white truck with green and blue lettering


----------



## cantoo

Woodchip rookie, the trees were fresh cut yesterday. Almost every tree that I cut down had the holes. 1st time I have seen them here. It's a normally wet section of the bush and the trees have some exposed roots but nothing out of the ordinary. I plan to cut into them and see what I find just no time to do that yesterday.


----------



## LondonNeil

I need to get on the saw. I grabbed 3/4 of a cube from my usual wood guy/local tree surgeon Friday night, and Sunday he delivered, yes delivered, another 1.5 cube. Mix of ash and Sycamore, rings and cord wood. Add that to the ~2 cube already in the garden awaiting processing and I've got some to do now. My firewood pile will be approaching 25 cube.... I'm clearly a wood whore..... I want more!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I need to get on the saw. I grabbed 3/4 of a cube from my usual wood guy/local tree surgeon Friday night, and Sunday he delivered, yes delivered, another 1.5 cube. Mix of ash and Sycamore, rings and cord wood. Add that to the ~2 cube already in the garden awaiting processing and I've got some to do now. My firewood pile will be approaching 25 cube.... I'm clearly a wood whore..... I want more!


Cube meaning cubic meter?


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes m³, so at 3.5m3 to a cord (full) I've a little over cord to deal with. With cowboy, myself and a few others in the metric world, are you finding us confusing? I should have posted photos, the universal language!


----------



## Erik B

Cowboy254 said:


> Now, back to scrounging. I just can't run out of wood sitting around to split and stack at home otherwise I'll have to spend the time talking to Cowgirl .
> 
> So I went back to see how the big manna gum in town was going. It has been a couple of weeks but I was confident that no-one else will have had a go at it.
> 
> View attachment 608378
> 
> 
> Untouched. I sharpened Limby and the workhorse with the new Stihl 2-in-1 file and I was surprised how much it took off the raker, the gap between raker and cutter height seemed greater than when the chain was new (maybe it's just me). Anyway, Limby was devastating, if slightly grabby, but when just allowing him to make his own way it was knife-through-butter stuff with the bar buried.
> 
> View attachment 608379
> 
> 
> I only took two rounds off it today since I didn't have long before I had to pick up the squids from school.
> 
> View attachment 608380
> 
> 
> There was some interesting grain what with all the forks and whatnot. Someone with the gear, skill and inclination (@KiwiBro) could make some nice looking stuff out of this. In my case, it'll just look nice burning in the heater.
> 
> View attachment 608381
> 
> 
> I didn't bother trying to split any of this by hand and since the boys were cutting so well it was a noodle festival.
> 
> View attachment 608382
> 
> 
> It wasn't a full trailer load but maybe about 3/4 of a cube which I thought was pretty good for a short time cutting.
> 
> View attachment 608383
> 
> 
> And there's still plenty left to go.
> 
> View attachment 608384


@Cowboy254 I bought one of those Stihl 2 in 1 chain sharpeners and found they work great. I did read on some forum that you should consider removing the raker file and only put it back in every 3rd time you sharpen the chain. I have started doing this and it seems to lessen the grabbiness of the chain. With a little experimenting you can find what works best for you.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> Woodchip rookie, the trees were fresh cut yesterday. Almost every tree that I cut down had the holes. 1st time I have seen them here. It's a normally wet section of the bush and the trees have some exposed roots but nothing out of the ordinary. I plan to cut into them and see what I find just no time to do that yesterday.


not bees then


----------



## muddstopper

Erik B said:


> @Cowboy254 I bought one of those Stihl 2 in 1 chain sharpeners and found they work great. I did read on some forum that you should consider removing the raker file and only put it back in every 3rd time you sharpen the chain. I have started doing this and it seems to lessen the grabbiness of the chain. With a little experimenting you can find what works best for you.


I got rid of my grinder after buying a sthil 2in1 file. I havent tried removing the raker file, it seems to me that it only polishes the raker every time I file. I usually just hit the chain about 3licks with the file so the raker file isnt taking much off. I also havnet seen any real grabbing while cutting.


----------



## Cowboy254

muddstopper said:


> I got rid of my grinder after buying a sthil 2in1 file. I havent tried removing the raker file, it seems to me that it only polishes the raker every time I file. I usually just hit the chain about 3licks with the file so the raker file isnt taking much off. I also havnet seen any real grabbing while cutting.





Erik B said:


> @Cowboy254 I bought one of those Stihl 2 in 1 chain sharpeners and found they work great. I did read on some forum that you should consider removing the raker file and only put it back in every 3rd time you sharpen the chain. I have started doing this and it seems to lessen the grabbiness of the chain. With a little experimenting you can find what works best for you.



I loved it! I'm happy to take the minor grabbiness with the way it cut. Probly just need a little practice with the different file to what I'm used to as well. 

A mate of mine has an MS880 and he takes the rakers down to zero, just doesn't push the saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

muddstopper said:


> I got rid of my grinder after buying a sthil 2in1 file.



That's quite a compliment! I don't file my own chains, there, I said it, I feel sort of incomplete as a guy obviously. My brother's FIL has a grinder and does my chains for me. However I've been thinking I ought to learn to touch up my own chains. I'm very tempted to get an easy file. Or 2 actually, is need different sizes wouldn't I, for my picco 1.3mm chains and my wider 1.6mm stuff?


----------



## Erik B

LondonNeil said:


> That's quite a compliment! I don't file my own chains, there, I said it, I feel sort of incomplete as a guy obviously. My brother's FIL has a grinder and does my chains for me. However I've been thinking I ought to learn to touch up my own chains. I'm very tempted to get an easy file. Or 2 actually, is need different sizes wouldn't I, for my picco 1.3mm chains and my wider 1.6mm stuff?


I have the 3/8 regular and 3/8 pico 2in1's. The only other size they make is the .325 2in1.


----------



## LondonNeil

being a filing virgin I haven't a clue what sizes I'd need. I found a copy of the stihl file on ebay, a couple of pounds cheaper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-In-1-Fi...ox-/332391051289?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275
it comes in 3 sizes, 5/32, 3/16 and 7/32 Would I need the small one for the 1.3mm gauge chain and the largest for the 1.6mm stuff?


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> That's quite a compliment! I don't file my own chains, there, I said it, I feel sort of incomplete as a guy obviously. My brother's FIL has a grinder and does my chains for me. However I've been thinking I ought to learn to touch up my own chains. I'm very tempted to get an easy file. Or 2 actually, is need different sizes wouldn't I, for my picco 1.3mm chains and my wider 1.6mm stuff?





Erik B said:


> I have the 3/8 regular and 3/8 pico 2in1's. The only other size they make is the .325 2in1.



I thot I had 4 of them , 3/8 , .325 , 3/8p and 1/4 , I'll have to check .
Neil , you won't like filing a chain that's been on the grinder , save those chains for dirty and yard trees for continued grinding and get new chain for hand filing .
I have a Tecomec grinder somewhere ...


----------



## KiwiBro

Before I get too old to drive, I'm gonna buy me a scooter, mount a 12v dinasaw automatic grinder on the back, along with breaker and spinner, and spawn the 'bleeding edge' mobile chain service. For $10 I'll come over drink your beer, spin some yarns and grind a chain for every Harry or Harriet Homeowner abused chainsaw owner who wants a fast cutting saw without the mess or hassle of learning how to file.

Just think of the up-selling opportunities. Chain munted - sell 'em a fresh loop while I'm there. Convert them over to the KiwiPutz race bar and chain setup, sell them a better wee saw (I'm liking some of the Japanese wee saws for such a market), drop those 'big' 2 foot DBH trees their saws won't handle, etc, etc. Hmm, I wonder if I could tow my super split behind the scooter.

Later y'all, I got a business plan to write up...Na scratch that, I'll turn this into a worldwide franchise opportunity with multiple IPO's in untapped markets around the world and spend the $ on a few hundred Ha of bush where I can set up my own harvesting/milling operation and retreat for corporate burnouts and team building weekends where the rich and frazzled can become blissfully immersed in the art of dropping a few trees, milling their own wood, etc. Everyone leaves with a smile, a lighter weight on their shoulders (and wallet) and a pocket full of man glitter (sawdust).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wow. Thats epic.


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> If a day does come and I buy a husky over a stihl it will be the day that hell freezes over


   



LondonNeil said:


> being a filing virgin I haven't a clue what sizes I'd need. I found a copy of the stihl file on ebay, a couple of pounds cheaper
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-In-1-Fi...ox-/332391051289?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275
> it comes in 3 sizes, 5/32, 3/16 and 7/32 Would I need the small one for the 1.3mm gauge chain and the largest for the 1.6mm stuff?


we need imperial sizes to help you out Neil. none of this mm stuff.  5/32 would be for 3/8 picco chain. 3/16 is for .325 chain. and 13/64 for 3/8 chain. i'm up for corrections.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ahh hang on... I see here http://www.stihl.co.uk/sharpening-the-saw-chain.aspx that its pitch nd gauge that is important...ahhh


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Wow. Thats epic.


I promise to offer an early-bird special and free airport transfers to fellow scrounger-threadsters. Y'all can be my beta testers to help iron out the kinks.


----------



## MustangMike

7/32 for 3/8 chain works just fine.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> 7/32 for 3/8 chain works just fine.


 Even on the last half of a Stihl 3/8 chain?


----------



## Erik B

The two I have are both Stihl 2 in 1. I don't know if there is another vendor that has a similar setup for 1/4 inch size.


----------



## woodchip rookie

So I have this big shed I dont use anymore. The pic does no justice. The door is 6ft wide, so 10ftx12 or 14. With a loft. If I cut a hole in the back of the shed (leaving the supports) do you think it would make a good woodshed? It has trees next to it right now but columbia gas is comming through this winter and dropping everything in a 50ft wide path(which will literally be a giant backyard scrounge), so it will have sun all day, every day, year round, and the doors face west. I think it will. It will be great. Thanks for your input guys! I need to get a saw out and do some chainsaw demo and get that thin paneling off the back of the shed. IM GONNA HAVE A WOODSHED!!!

10x12 stacked 7ft(ish) high....how manies cords is that?


----------



## woodchip rookie

wow that pic is crappy. Sorry.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wait a sec....by my calcs a cord is 4x4x8 right? So thats 128cu/ft....10x12x7 is 840cu/ft!!....so 6.5 cords???!!


----------



## crowbuster

Im stihl stuck on I got a big shed im Not using. Does not compute.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have lived here 11yrs and it was used the whole time except the last year. I'm working on being a minimalist so I have gotten rid of a TON of stuff. Now I dont have anything in the shed. I was going to give it away on craigslist. That woulda been dumb


----------



## Jeffkrib

Tree felling for corporate team building shin digs ......now your talking Kiwibro.
Regarding the scooter if you leave this too long you’ll be needing a mobility scooter.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


>



I'm with @nighthunter , the day I buy a husky over a Stihl will be the other day hell freezes over. Now, sure, I do own a big husky mower, but that's only because Stihl don't make one.






woodchip rookie said:


> So I have this big shed I dont use anymore. IM GONNA HAVE A WOODSHED!!!





crowbuster said:


> Im stihl stuck on I got a big shed im Not using. Does not compute.



I must concur. The first thing I think of whenever I see a shed, shop or go to a footy stadium is "I wonder how much wood you could fit in this place". Then I start doing the mental calculations. Yet, you have had this structure in your back yard and it has been sitting there not full of wood??  Shame, young man. Don't make me ask for your scrounger card.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Is that snow still up in them there hills?


----------



## LondonNeil

Maybe take alternate vertical boards off all the way around instead of cutting one big hole, or 1 in 3.
Think about making separate bays inside. What do you burn each year? Could your fit 2 or 3 year sized bays?

It will be a great wood shed though.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> So I have this big shed I dont use anymore. The pic does no justice. The door is 6ft wide, so 10ftx12 or 14. With a loft. If I cut a hole in the back of the shed (leaving the supports) do you think it would make a good woodshed? It has trees next to it right now but columbia gas is comming through this winter and dropping everything in a 50ft wide path(which will literally be a giant backyard scrounge), so it will have sun all day, every day, year round, and the doors face west. I think it will. It will be great. Thanks for your input guys! I need to get a saw out and do some chainsaw demo and get that thin paneling off the back of the shed. IM GONNA HAVE A WOODSHED!!!
> 
> 10x12 stacked 7ft(ish) high....how manies cords is that?


Maybe cut some big vent door/windows to let the wind blow through. Ones that you could close for rain or snow days...
Or install a small wood stove and let your scrounge dry itself!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm going to hinge the panels I cut out of the back. That way I can close the doors when I know the weather is gonna be crappy. I think I will be on the verge of maybe 2yrs worth of wood in it so no seperate bays. Columbia Gas is comming through this winter and there is going to be a 50ft wide path of destruction from those guys and I was wondering where I was going to put all the wood. All my "against-something-out-of-the-way" stacking places are all filled up. If I dont use the shed I was going to have to stack stuff in the yard. Then mow around it. Now I dont. Theres about a half cord of space left on my other stacks so scrounge on. Then when I get the clearing wood it will go in the shed and sit for 2yrs atleast.


----------



## Erik B

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm going to hinge the panels I cut out of the back. That way I can close the doors when I know the weather is gonna be crappy. I think I will be on the verge of maybe 2yrs worth of wood in it so no seperate bays. Columbia Gas is comming through this winter and there is going to be a 50ft wide path of destruction from those guys and I was wondering where I was going to put all the wood. All my "against-something-out-of-the-way" stacking places are all filled up. If I dont use the shed I was going to have to stack stuff in the yard. Then mow around it. Now I dont. Theres about a half cord of space left on my other stacks so scrounge on. Then when I get the clearing wood it will go in the shed and sit for 2yrs atleast.


Sounds like you want to turn your shed into a tobacco shed. They had every other wall board hinged so the shed could have more air flow for drying tobacco. When they no longer needed the air flow, they closed those board back up. Should work good for drying wood and still keeping it covered.


----------



## svk

Been working at the hunting cabin all day. FedEx says I have a delivery back home from a little shop in Missouri. Guess I need to take a ride tonight....


----------



## LondonNeil

A new saw, a ported saw, that is easy to guess but which? I think there was something about one of the first few in country... Both stihl and husky have new stuff out I believe.... MS262? But then Steve seems a Husky guy....I'm not sure what the new ones are, but I'm guessing a new husqvarna and ported.

We need photos!


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah. You get your butt home and get that package! Pics AND video!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Been working at the hunting cabin all day. FedEx says I have a delivery back home from a little shop in Missouri. Guess I need to take a ride tonight....


watch out for the deer, or you will be depleting the herd to a scarce population.... lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Video Oooo yeaaahh!

Where is Spike60 based? I am guessing he may be involved.

I confess to a bit of SVK post hunting.... Stalking in order to find clues.


----------



## chucker

LondonNeil said:


> Video Oooo yeaaahh!
> 
> Where is Spike60 based? I am guessing he may be involved.
> 
> I confess to a bit of SVK post hunting.... Stalking in order to find clues.


!!!!! "WATCH OUT NEIL" !!!! steve will throw you a curve ball to keep you guessing... lol


----------



## farmer steve

i think @svk is the first guy in the US to get the new 462* STIHL*


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> i think @svk is the first guy in the US to get the new 462* STIHL*


What's a stihl.....lol


----------



## KiwiBro

bear1998 said:


> What's a stihl.....lol


Moonshine. 'nuff said.


----------



## bear1998

KiwiBro said:


> Moonshine. 'nuff said.


Ummmmkay


----------



## LondonNeil

I can't rule out a Stihl..... Take a look at his stable of saws and you'll see he isn't a one brand wonder. Is a 462 not too big for the wood he has? Steve is a sensible guy that runs his saws, the newbie will be no shelf queen.... He is quite cutting about those that buy a big saw new and don't run it. No.... Not a ms462..... Possibly.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Quick trip to the small local grocery store last week for some garlic bread with dinner. Next to the cash register was a new multiple bin rack overflowing with mini bottles of hard liquor. The manager was busy so I asked the teller to convey a message. That these mini bottles are more often than not, probably consumed before they get out of the parking lot. If this is how this grocery store markets liquor, like a party store, then after thirty years of patronage, I'll not be back.
It's not that I don't drink, I do.
I don't think what they're doing is responsible, or in the best interest of the community. The stores liquor section is less than ten paces from the register. That's fine. Someone that wants to, can avoid it. 2' from the register, like candy bars, is another thing.

There are probably few people reading this that don't personally know someone that alcohol has seriously impacted, and that certainly impacts multiple others in some way, whether it is work or home. My brother-in-law drank himself to death at 43, and everyone was 'thankful' that he died before killing or physically hurting someone else. Same is true of a close high school friend, years later, in his forties, closed a bar, walked home, slid down a small grassy slope and spent the remainder of the night in a wet ditch. Someone found him in the morning. He died a few hours later of hypothermia. His sister was relieved, that his death did not entangle others. More recently, a year ago, a very good friends son died from long term alcohol poisoning. These were lost souls, but there are everyday hard working people with the same struggles that don't need that bump, that temptation under their nose each time they walk in a grocery store for other things. The store might make a couple extra hundred a week, but at what expense to others...

KiwiBro: Nothing against social drinking at all, and my telling them that, or no longer going there, won't change anything. You didn't rub me wrong...the grocery store management with their community short sightedness did. Maybe they own the funeral home too...and I'm not seeing the bigger economic opportunities here. 

I owned three Stihls. Love'm all.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sandhill Crane said:


> Quick trip to the small local grocery store last week for some garlic bread with dinner. Next to the cash register was a new multiple bin rack overflowing with mini bottles of hard liquor. The manager was busy so I asked the teller to convey a message. That these mini bottles are more often than not, probably consumed before they get out of the parking lot. If this is how this grocery store markets liquor, like a party store, then after thirty years of patronage, I'll not be back.
> It's not that I don't drink, I do.
> I don't think what they're doing is responsible, or in the best interest of the community. The stores liquor section is less than ten paces from the register. That's fine. Someone that wants to, can avoid it. 2' from the register, like candy bars, is another thing.
> 
> There are probably few people reading this that don't personally know someone that alcohol has seriously impacted, and that certainly impacts multiple others in some way, whether it is work or home. My brother-in-law drank himself to death at 43, and everyone was 'thankful' that he died before killing or physically hurting someone else. Same is true of a close high school friend, years later, in his forties, closed a bar, walked home, slid down a small grassy slope and spent the remainder of the night in a wet ditch. Someone found him in the morning. He died a few hours later of hypothermia. More recently, a year ago, a very good friends son died from long term alcohol poisoning. These were lost souls, but there are everyday hard working people with the same struggles that don't need that bump, that temptation under their nose each time they walk in a grocery store for other things. The store might make a couple extra hundred a week, but at what expense to others...
> 
> KiwiBro: Nothing against social drinking at all, and my telling them that, or no longer going there, won't change anything. You didn't rub me wrong...the grocery store management with their community short sightedness did. Maybe they own the funeral home too...and I'm not seeing the big economic opportunity. End of rant...
> 
> I owned three Stihls. Love'm all.


I hear ya. 
Doesn't explain why svk keeps heading to the 'cabin' with vast quantities of sugar and corn though.


----------



## MustangMike

bear1998 said:


> What's a stihl.....lol



It is what we cut wood with when you are tightening all the fasteners on your Husky!!!


----------



## chucker

? did anyone tell steve(svk) that were all "REV-E-NEWER'S".... we all rev. the newer saw's to the max. for optimal enjoyment!


----------



## muddstopper

bear1998 said:


> What's a stihl.....lol


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Video Oooo yeaaahh!
> 
> Where is Spike60 based? I am guessing he may be involved.
> 
> I confess to a bit of SVK post hunting.... Stalking in order to find clues.


This one not from Spike. I'm sure there will be more from him but not this one


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> I hear ya.
> Doesn't explain why svk keeps heading to the 'cabin' with vast quantities of sugar and corn though.


LOL!!

There were several stills back here during prohibition. Rumor has it one guy showed up to his still mostly destroyed to find a black bear passed out after eating the mash. The bear didn't do that again. 

Here's an old jug I found in the woods that may have been from a shine operation:


----------



## svk

Well here it is, straight from Carl Miller @MillerModSaws shop. Makita 3601 which is basically the ultimate in sub 40cc performance on the market. I don't know if anyone else has seen these but the only exposure I've seen stateside was when Nate (fordf150) did a tear down on this model. Haven't seen any other forum members with this saw so I'm probably the first person to own one and highly likely this is the only muffler modded, timing advanced saw out there.




A new clutch cover with easy to use handle. Think homeowner Stihl but it actually works.




Muffler (with an extra port)



Outboard clutch for better handling   




Compared to Dolmar PS-32 (left), 3601 (center), and 550 XP (right)



Compared to 550XP


----------



## dancan

Neat little saw , best thing is that the local makita rep will be at my shop on Friday for service on his wife's van , methinks I might put in a request for a refurbished unit lol


----------



## KiwiBro

What's the difference between the ea3601f and ea3600f? We've had the latter available down here for a while. There is a ea4301f here.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Is that snow still up in them there hills?



Yep, you can still ski if you want to but no-one is thinking about that at this time of year. 

Nice looking saw @svk , we're going to need video! What bar is on that angry young man?

I had a bit of time to kill this morning and the rain (unexpectedly) held off so I did a bit of tidying up of some of the manna gum chunks I brought home. With branch stubs and whatnot there were plenty of irregular shapes that I noodled down to stackable or splittable pieces. 




Cowgirl wants some stepping stones for the orchard she is planting (in the background, above) so I made a few manna gum ones out of a particularly mongy piece.


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice looking new saw Steve, I hope it rips! Enjoy.


----------



## LondonNeil

And of course, I was just about to guess it.... In fact I already had but didn't say as I didn't want to spoil the game for everyone else....


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> What's the difference between the ea3601f and ea3600f? We've had the latter available down here for a while. There is a ea4301f here.


Probably the same. The 4301 is the 42 cc saw on a larger chassis. This (the 3601) is the same saw as the Dolmar PS-352 that was available in Europe for the past few years but finally got approved for US import this spring.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Yep, you can still ski if you want to but no-one is thinking about that at this time of year.
> 
> Nice looking saw @svk , we're going to need video! What bar is on that angry young man?
> 
> I had a bit of time to kill this morning and the rain (unexpectedly) held off so I did a bit of tidying up of some of the manna gum chunks I brought home. With branch stubs and whatnot there were plenty of irregular shapes that I noodled down to stackable or splittable pieces.
> 
> View attachment 608806
> 
> 
> Cowgirl wants some stepping stones for the orchard she is planting (in the background, above) so I made a few manna gum ones out of a particularly mongy piece.
> 
> View attachment 608807


Right now it has a 16" bar and Oregon VX chain. I have several 12 and 14" bars for this pattern and think this will probably get a 14" for the long term. I also have a few loops of Stihl PS chain for the 14" and one of them is square ground 


Here's the video of Carl cutting oak before he sent it to me.


----------



## svk

I have to assemble a portable deer stand after lunch and then it's time to play.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Well here it is, straight from Carl Miller @MillerModSaws shop. Makita 3601 which is basically the ultimate in sub 40cc performance on the market. I don't know if anyone else has seen these but the only exposure I've seen stateside was when Nate (fordf150) did a tear down on this model. Haven't seen any other forum members with this saw so I'm probably the first person to own one and highly likely this is the only muffler modded, timing advanced saw out there.
> 
> View attachment 608746
> 
> 
> A new clutch cover with easy to use handle. Think homeowner Stihl but it actually works.
> View attachment 608747
> View attachment 608748
> 
> 
> Muffler (with an extra port)
> View attachment 608749
> 
> 
> Outboard clutch for better handling
> View attachment 608750
> View attachment 608751
> 
> 
> Compared to Dolmar PS-32 (left), 3601 (center), and 550 XP (right)
> View attachment 608752
> 
> 
> Compared to 550XP
> View attachment 608753



Outboard clutch for better handling. I see what you did there. I raffed.



svk said:


> Right now it has a 16" bar and Oregon VX chain. I have several 12 and 14" bars for this pattern and think this will probably get a 14" for the long term. I also have a few loops of Stihl PS chain for the 14" and one of them is square ground
> 
> 
> Here's the video of Carl cutting oak before he sent it to me.




Nice!!!! VX? Is that the Free Willy chain? If so looks like it cut pretty darn well.


----------



## JustJeff

Very nice svk! I can sure appreciate a rip snorting light saw. I’m thinking of trading in my 365xt for a lighter pro quality saw. I noticed the makita color change and I approve. Also noticed that they don’t sell the 7901 here in Canada. Guess it’s too powerful for us!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well here it is, straight from Carl Miller @MillerModSaws shop. Makita 3601 which is basically the ultimate in sub 40cc performance on the market.


Verrry P-R-E-T-T-Y!

Really interested to hear how it compares to the Dolmar PS32 - you seemed to like that one a lot.

Philbert


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Outboard clutch for better handling. I see what you did there. I raffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!! VX? Is that the Free Willy chain? If so looks like it cut pretty darn well.


Lol yeah Sawtroll would be proud of that one. 

VX is Oregon's basic semi chisel, non bumper drive link chain in 3/8 lo profile. VXL is identical but longer cutters. Then the safety stuff and new"TXL?" that I haven't used yet. To be frank, Stihl PS or PS3 blows this stuff out of the water for cutting speed and longevity but you pay full price for that every time.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Very nice svk! I can sure appreciate a rip snorting light saw. I’m thinking of trading in my 365xt for a lighter pro quality saw. I noticed the makita color change and I approve. Also noticed that they don’t sell the 7901 here in Canada. Guess it’s too powerful for us!


Truth be told I like Jonsered red the best of all red shades but this is a great little saw.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Verrry P-R-E-T-T-Y!
> 
> Really interested to hear how it compares to the Dolmar PS32 - you seemed to like that one a lot.
> 
> Philbert


The 3601 blows it out of the water. Granted you are comparing a 1.8 hp saw (PS-32) to one that is 2.4 hp before muff mod and timing advance. 

If I had to wager a bet I'd say this saw would outcut a stock MS241.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Lol yeah Sawtroll would be proud of that one.
> 
> VX is their basic semi chisel, non bumper drive link chain in 3/8 lo profile. VXL is identical but longer cutters. Then the safety stuff and new"TXL?" that I haven't used yet. To be frank, Stihl PS or PS3 blows this stuff out of the water for cutting speed and longevity but you pay full price for that every time.


Gotta hand it to Stihl. Their chain is fantastic. If only it wasn't so darn expensive.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> The 3601 blows it out of the water. Granted you are comparing a 1.8 hp saw (PS-32) to one that is 2.4 hp before muff mod and timing advance.
> 
> If I had to wager a bet I'd say this saw would outcut a stock MS241.


Jaysus, that's a bold claim.
Is it the same engine/carb/muffler on the ea3600 we have here, compared to the ea3601?
The former are about USD360 here. How does that compare to up there?


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Gotta hand it to Stihl. Their chain is fantastic. If only it wasn't so darn expensive.


Truth. I have several loops of Stihl for cutting clean wood and consider it the best chain out there. When I'm cleaning trails or cutting skidded logs I'll throw on whatever loop of Oregon I have lying around. And every fixer upper saw that is given to me is wearing a loop of Oregon so at this point I won't need to buy any for decades.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Jaysus, that's a bold claim.


Again in all fairness it has muff mod and timing advance. MM alone has dropped cut times for some of my other saws by 30 percent.


----------



## svk

I ended up working on a deer stand this afternoon so only had a little time before dark to cut. Started off by dropping a large birch (18") with the 550 and did bucking duties with the 3601. Then onto a couple of 8-10" red maples and ended the evening with a 15" birch. Will finish bucking tomorrow and load the wood into the new wood rack I built under the eaves of my sauna. 4' high by 10' long equals just under a half cord with 18" lengths. 

I used about 1.25 tanks with the new 3601. Great power and torque for a little saw, I'm very happy. It's not going to unseat my 550 as the favorite child but it's definitely going to be on the short list when I need to grab a saw. Carl did a great job with the muffler mod. You definitely know it isn't stock but it's not obnoxious at all either. 





I also took a dremel to my X-27 and turned that rounded top end into a sharp edge for splitting duties tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

241s may be expensive, but they run pretty darn good. They also have M-Tron. I'm really starting to like my M-Tron saws, and my new little MMW 261 is a little beast with 18" 3/8 square filed.

I only run Stihl chain, and square file it all (except semi or carbide). In clean wood, it works the best.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @benp , you've got a bit of catching up to do .


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> It is what we cut wood with when you are tightening all the fasteners on your Husky!!!






svk said:


> The 3601 blows it out of the water. Granted you are comparing a 1.8 hp saw (PS-32) to one that is 2.4 hp before muff mod and timing advance.
> 
> If I had to wager a bet I'd say this saw would outcut a stock MS241.


i ran my stock 241 against a MMWS in the cant races at the PA GTG saturday. the guy runnin the MMWS was a experienced cant racer. guess who won?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i ran my stock 241 against a MMWS in the cant races at the PA GTG saturday. the guy runnin the MMWS was a experienced cant racer. guess who won?


I'd put my money on the other guy unless you had a really good chain and he didn't. 

I hear the 241's really wake up with a little time at the spa.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i ran my stock 241 against a MMWS in the cant races at the PA GTG saturday. the guy runnin the MMWS was a experienced cant racer. guess who won?


I'm guessing it was @Definitive Dave and he cut out .


svk said:


> If I had to wager a bet I'd say this saw would outcut a stock MS241.


And the stihl fanboys all said , and all the enthusiast said, and the guys who don't know what's happening went .
It's all fun a games guys, till a loose screw falls out and takes an eye out .


----------



## MustangMike

The 044 (w/24" bar) and 440 (w/20" bar) felled and bucked this dead Ash into a cord of firewood today. Still has to be split. This is the first of 2 loads.

It was near the road, but a little up hill over dumped leaves and branches, which made it a little challenging. I rolled a few rounds up, then carried some, then got the wheel barrow for the smaller ones. Could only do a half load at a time up the hill and over the debris.


----------



## MustangMike

Forgot to add, I ALWAYS wear my helmet when felling, and today it really paid off. I saw there were two bent over trees in the path of where I was dropping this one, so I cut them both. What I somehow missed is one of them was over another small tree. It was only about an inch in diameter, but when the Ash came down, that little tree whipped around and whacked me right on the top of my head. I never even saw it coming!

With the helmet on, it did not feel too bad, but if I were not wearing that helmet, I would be one hurting camper right now. I'm telling you, that thing really whacked me! Please, always wear a helmet when felling. Who knows, I was cutting alone, it could have even been fatal.

A good afternoon of cutting could very easily have been a disaster instead.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I looked at some helmets at Bunyan and saw some good stuff but what do you do when its cold? Will a hat fit under the helmet?


----------



## dancan

Thanks for posting that Mike .
I've gone through a few gallons of mix over the last few years and I'm alone for a lot of them gallons but I can tell you guys with honesty , head , ear , eye protection , chainsaw pants and chainsaw boots I wear and I own multiples of all .
I'm not a Pee Pee E nanny but I wear mine .
I even change up my hardhats , the plastic ones because of uv deterioration .
I like my MacT in the summer , cooler that plastic but it was made in 1969 so this summer I decided to upgrade it , I bit the bullet and got a new SkullBucket, I had one snuck across the border (no Cnd distributor) by another fine member here


----------



## JustJeff

I wear a hard hat when felling. I turned it around on the headgear which is a no no on the job site but when felling, I’m always bent down so I feel it’s better protection. Whether it’s a dead limb or angry raccoon, I want it bouncing off!


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I looked at some helmets at Bunyan and saw some good stuff but what do you do when its cold? Will a hat fit under the helmet?


I wear a hooded sweatshirt when it's cold and expand the headliner in the helmet to accommodate the hoodie. I've cut in temps down to -15f with no issues


----------



## JustJeff

First fire of the season boys! Didn’t really need it but makes it feel cozy. Just a small fire.


----------



## svk

Went back to the house tonight to feed the cat and grab some supplies for the weekend. Picked up some other chains to try on the 3601 including the square ground 14" Stihl PS. Will grab a video if I remember tomorrow. 

Snowing to beat the band right now. Nearly made a new road off the end of my driveway when I pulled in here lol.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Went back to the house tonight to feed the cat and grab some supplies for the weekend. Picked up some other chains to try on the 3601 including the square ground 14" Stihl PS. Will grab a video if I remember tomorrow.
> 
> Snowing to beat the band right now. Nearly made a new road off the end of my driveway when I pulled in here lol.
> 
> View attachment 609118


Dang that pic made me go load the stove.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Dang that pic made me go load the stove.


I just put another log on and got my winter cutting pants up from the basement lol.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Dang that pic made me go load the stove.


The funny thing is I'm going to be spending thanksgiving through Easter south of you. This may be the most extreme weather I'll see all winter.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Forgot to add, I ALWAYS wear my helmet when felling, and today it really paid off. I saw there were two bent over trees in the path of where I was dropping this one, so I cut them both. What I somehow missed is one of them was over another small tree. It was only about an inch in diameter, but when the Ash came down, that little tree whipped around and whacked me right on the top of my head. I never even saw it coming!
> 
> With the helmet on, it did not feel too bad, but if I were not wearing that helmet, I would be one hurting camper right now. I'm telling you, that thing really whacked me! Please, always wear a helmet when felling. Who knows, I was cutting alone, it could have even been fatal.
> 
> A good afternoon of cutting could very easily have been a disaster instead.


Good reminder Mike, it's never needed when you don't need it, but when you do you do.
I went to the sprint store yesterday and a guy was in there and told about how his sons brand new iPhone was ruined because he jumped off a bridge into the river with it in his hand . Once they left the Gal at the store just laughed and said to another employed(I overheard it)that's the guy who said he didn't need insurance . 
Couple lessons; insurance takes away a few freedoms when you don't need it, but when you do need it, it sure is good to have it, kinda like PPE.
Second if your buddies say lets jump off a bridge with our iPhones....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The funny thing is I'm going to be spending thanksgiving through Easter south of you. This may be the most extreme weather I'll see all winter.


And we'll be cutting wood, so .
That's awesome your getting the chance to do that Steve, I'm glad for you.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 609117
> First fire of the season boys! Didn’t really need it but makes it feel cozy. Just a small fire.


We burn wood for all our heat except a small amount from the pellet stove and I've almost finished a whole cabinet full now.
I like your wood stove a lot Jeff, what brand is it, I'm sure I asked before, but I didn't save it.
The odd thing is every time I see it I get hungry, not sure why lol.


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile, up here in the Great White North on the East Coast, it was sunny and in the 70*, it's windy now and raining but the AC unit is keeping the house at 66* [emoji41]


----------



## Cowboy254

And we are looking at snow on the hills on Monday


----------



## LondonNeil

I had the stove on for all of yesterday evening. It wasn't that cold at 19C in the house but typical UK autumn weather it had been misty then drizzled all day and the humidity was nuts making it feel damp and cold. My cheap clock and weather station was showing 70% humidity inside the house. Stove took the chill of and dragged the humidity down to 63%. Still had a little condensation on the windows this morning and the over night low was probably 10-12C. Being a small island we get mild but damp a lot.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I wear a hard hat when felling. I turned it around on the headgear which is a no no on the job site but when felling, I’m always bent down so I feel it’s better protection. Whether it’s a dead limb or angry raccoon, I want it bouncing off!


you forgot the drop bears Jeff.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> you forgot the drop bears Jeff.



I prefer chainmail if there are drop bears about .


----------



## svk

Here's the view now. I'm hoping the small tree that's bowed over behind the truck will recover as it's one of the very few oaks in my yard. The big tree behind the oak is a mostly dead aspen with a good deal of core rot that I was planning on cutting today. I don't want to mess around with all of that extra snow weight so I won't try it until later or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> We burn wood for all our heat except a small amount from the pellet stove and I've almost finished a whole cabinet full now.
> I like your wood stove a lot Jeff, what brand is it, I'm sure I asked before, but I didn't save it.
> The odd thing is every time I see it I get hungry, not sure why lol.
> View attachment 609122


It’s a Regency Alterra.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here's the view now. I'm hoping the small tree that's bowed over behind the truck will recover as it's one of the very few oaks in my yard. The big tree behind the oak is a mostly dead aspen with a good deal of core rot that I was planning on cutting today. I don't want to mess around with all of that extra snow weight so I won't try it until later or maybe tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 609184


I would go shake the snow off the oak right away. A couple years ago I lost quite a few trees that looked that way and many were oaks, the rest were cherry. The oaks stayed like that or split up the middle, the cherrys mainly snapped, but a few stayed that way. I plan on cleaning up about 10 more of them this fall/winter.
It does look beautiful though .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> It’s a Regency Alterra.


Cool, is it the 1200 or 2400. 
Mine is the pacific energy alderlea T5 and has almost the same burn specs as the cs2400.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I would go shake the snow off the oak right away. A couple years ago I lost quite a few trees that looked that way and many were oaks, the rest were cherry. The oaks stayed like that or split up the middle, the cherrys mainly snapped, but a few stayed that way. I plan on cleaning up about 10 more of them this fall/winter.
> It does look beautiful though .


Great idea.

I see I lost a low branch on my big red maple shade tree. Need to rehang that little bird house again, starting to think that it's bad luck lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

is this what happens when you leave a 32 cc ms180 and a 67 cc 038 AVS too close together?

I seem to have a project for the winter. Think it's all there, although the box was bursting open (or a nosey delivery man had burst it) so a few small bits like screws may have been lost. I know I need a piston (planning on a Meteor) and an air filter cover (eBay AM), bar and chain.


----------



## LondonNeil

On files, the stihl eady file is identical to the pferd csx, and the pferd is cheaper by a few pounds here.
http://www.pferd.com/uk-en/4695_ENG_HTML.htm

I've checked my chains and I need a 4mm for the pm3 3/8s picco, and a 5.2mm for the rs3 3/8s 0.063" can I buy one pferd/easy file and just buy the other round file, and swap as appropriate? or is the holder different from one file size to another?


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> The funny thing is I'm going to be spending thanksgiving through Easter south of you. This may be the most extreme weather I'll see all winter.


Well then, you wont need to cut much wood down there. If you get saw sick and feel the urge to cut a little wood, give me a holler and we will go see zogger and see what he has needing to cut up. Or,,,, we can go clear out my house site, not much firewood, but some good sized whitepines


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I see I lost a low branch on my big red maple shade tree. Need to rehang that little bird house again, starting to think that it's bad luck lol.
> 
> View attachment 609190


?? well maybe ?? you just over did the build on the bird house steve! liter might have saved the limb and some snowy tree work? lol enjoy the weather friend!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 609202
> is this what happens when you leave a 32 cc ms180 and a 67 cc 038 AVS too close together?
> 
> I seem to have a project for the winter. Think it's all there, although the box was bursting open (or a nosey delivery man had burst it) so a few small bits like screws may have been lost. I know I need a piston (planning on a Meteor) and an air filter cover (eBay AM), bar and chain.


Sweet, looks like you've caught something, CAD .
Bums me out when I get a package that has been taped up by the shipping company or when it's so bad they make me sign it before dropping it because of the packaging. 
I got a saw from a guy who threw it in a huge box, to his credit he wrapped it in two very nice towels first, I could have fit 2 more saws in the box still , at least with only the two towels in there , the shipping company made me sign for that one . Then I let him know with pictures of the saw hanging out of the box and he said ok. I bought another saw from him and said it needs to be packed better he said ok, got it and it was a smaller saw and I got some socks and a couple kitchen towels also.

If anyone is interested in how I prep them read below, if not just press like post and skip the rest .

Here's how I typically clean and ship them; drain oil, run saw until there is no oil, drain fuel, run fuel completely out(I don't run my saws empty except to ship them!), blow out the fuel tank, replace cap, blow the whole saw of including chain, remove the bar and chain and blow them off, and the clutch cover inside and, then I blow the top cover off real good and remove it and blow it off, I then blow out the air filter compartment with the choke on, then the filter, then the compartment with the filter off and then the carb mouth in case anything fines are on/in it, replace all those pieces. I do not normally remove the recoils on them to clean in there, but sometimes it's needed and I do. 
Then I line the bottom of a box with a couple inches of paper/foam, place the saw in the box on it's bottom or the front whatever works(sometimes I remove the dawgs first most times I don't), then pack around it until it's snug as a bug in a rug or a little bit snugger . If I remove the dawgs if I'm shipping a chain they go in plastic bags and are separated from the saw. When shipping bars I wrap them in cardboard and then fold it over and tape them up then place them along side of the saw(Before packing the heck out of the box) many times I use bubble wrap around the cardboard also. If the bar is 20" or under I pack the box with paper then fold two of the flaps down, then lay the bar across the top diagonally from corner to corner, fold the other two flaps down and tape as normal, but I also tape the open areas on the ends of the flaps.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I see I lost a low branch on my big red maple shade tree. Need to rehang that little bird house again, starting to think that it's bad luck lol.
> 
> View attachment 609190


Here's the main ones I have yet to take care of. Some had ripped the roots out of the ground as it rained a lot before it snowed. I had many that I already took out, quite the bummer as they were all my next generation of trees.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh yeah, I got CAD, oops.

Saw had a decent amount of shredded card and bubble wrap, but box need a bit more tape. Plus the saw had been in bits for a while and all the small bits were piled on the small plastic crate in the box... So screws and nuts and AV mounts etc ended up all around the box (hopefully non out the box but...). I think I'd have bagged that lot before boxing it up. It seems ok though, definitely got the big bits. Handle plus tank, complete bottom end (came off another saw to the rest... An exploding clutch killed the other and is why the saw was in bits), top cover, cylinder (no piston as it was used on another saw), muffler, carb, top cover, clutch bits, clutch cover, brake band, brake handle, pull start, flywheel, coil.... And a lot of little bits that it'll be fun trying to identify and work out what's missing!


----------



## LondonNeil

Can someone explain sprockets and chains to me please?

Thinking a LONG A way ahead, as the build will take months, but I'm considering a shortish bar as I won't need anything long. 25" at most, maybe less. Now I understand the 660 to be a torque monster, that won't run faster just because it's got a short bar on it but I'm thinking if I use an 8 tooth rim sprocket it'll rip a 25" bar fast, yes? What I'm baffled by is what length chain would that need? Ie would the standard for a ,25" bar fit, or would it need an extra link (err 83dl? That's an odd size surely). Anyway, lots of problems to solve with the build first I guess.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Cool, is it the 1200 or 2400.
> Mine is the pacific energy alderlea T5 and has almost the same burn specs as the cs2400.


2400. Works great for me.


----------



## svk

I was looking at that tree and the snow actually helped me because the normally straight tree now had a definite lean. Dumped it over and have the trunk bucked up. Stuck the saw in the very last cut before I was going to head to the shed and grab the 3601. 

It was actually less rotted than it looked to be from the outside. We had used it as a target stop once it started dying but I only hit 5 or 6 bullets and didn't even phase the Chinese chain. 

This was about 24" at the base, one of the largest aspen I've cut.


----------



## svk

This big guy took down a few smaller trees with it across my trail. I'll tackle that another day. 



One of three balsams in my yard that are now down or broke off halfway up. This one would have fallen on the cabin if ma nature had taken it 180 degrees from where it fell.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 609202
> is this what happens when you leave a 32 cc ms180 and a 67 cc 038 AVS too close together? I seem to have a project for the winter.



   
I knew you'd give in eventually .


----------



## LondonNeil

Indeed. I seem to have more cc than you!

You only need a little saw to change that, and you do need a little saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Indeed. I seem to have more cc than you!
> 
> You only need a little saw to change that, and you do need a little saw.



Not so! I also have three saws, the little 59cc MS310, the 76cc MS460 and the 91cc Limby. I just haven't used the 310 for 7 years. I have no use for a sub-70cc saw. Might as well tidy it up and sell it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ooo, you kept that quiet! Or was I not paying attention? Either way, Keep it. Use it, you'll love it in time.


----------



## Cowboy254

Aha, you have forgotten this conversation...



Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, I get all that. But...
> 
> You know, I was at the footy last week with a mate of mine and we had a coupla beers. It was a good game, 70,000 people in attendance, and in the end my team won in a thriller. After the second beer, he said to me, "You know, that second beer went down better than the first" And I said, "Yeah, you're right! So it stands to reason....." . I can't actually remember the end of the game, but those extra beers definitely went down better as they went.
> 
> Let's be honest. You have a tiny saw. Sure, it's a Stihl which makes it awesome. But still tiny. You need a bigger saw. It stands to reason.
> 
> I started out with a 50 odd cc saw - the landowner MS310 Farmboss. Started off liking it, but liked it less over time. It was ok, not great. Didn't necessarily want to start. Couldn't pull a 20 inch bar happily in aussie hardwood. Air filter was stupid. Anti-vibe next to non-existent. Eventually I told Cowgirl I was going to buy some new tyres for the Subaru and went and bought the 460 workhorse as well.
> 
> View attachment 585979
> 
> 
> 70-something cc's, way better anti-vibe, easier to start despite being a bigger saw, happy to bash through aussie hardwood. But then I thought ... "Well, if 70cc is that much better than 50cc, it stands to reason that a 90cc ..." . And the Subaru needed some new tyres again anyway.
> 
> View attachment 585980
> 
> 
> Let's face facts. Your wife likes being warm. The heater you've installed looks great. But it doesn't heat itself, it needs fuel. As it happens, the fuel it needs does grow on trees. But since you can't insert a whole tree in the heater, it needs to be cut to size. Cute and lovable as your MS180 is, it can't handle the big stuff. Besides, your wife wants you to be happy. And, it has been scientifically proven beyond all doubt that your wife will be absolutely happy for you to have a bigger saw as long as she doesn't know you bought it.
> 
> You know you need it. It stands to reason.
> 
> Hey, I think the Subaru needs some new tyres again too...



I don't reckon I'll ever use the 310 to any serious extent again. I figure that when I'm too old and lame to swing Limby, you can put me to bed with a shovel.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Aha, you have forgotten this conversation...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't reckon I'll ever use the 310 to any serious extent again. I figure that when I'm too old and lame to swing Limby, you can put me to bed with a shovel.


ya better keep it . ya never know when you'll vacation in @dancan's spruceland and limby will be to big.


----------



## KiwiBro

The 310 was my first 'real' saw so it won't ever be sold. We've been through thick and thin and both of us are still cutting, just. New P&C after I straight gassed it. But, silver linings and all, the scored but still working and needed 310 was so gutless at the time, before repair, it forced me to learn to file correctly and understand chains and changed the way I cut from then on. So that wee 310 taught me so much I'm actually grateful for my own idiocy in cooking it. There is nothing like being forced to use a neutered saw to expose how sloppy we have become and how much we have used power to mask our inefficiencies or ignorance. I recommend it to anyone.

Can't lean heavy on it in gum, especially if dry gum, when wearing a 20" bar but it does just fine with a sharp chain in such wood if gentle to no pressure. Key is a sharp chain, a beautifully set up chain that self feeds, clears chips well and is swapped out or filed the moment it dulls. Not at the next refill or break or end of the day or after the next few rounds to finish bucking this tree, etc. There are only two types of chain - very sharp or too blunt to cut with. But such a mantra takes many extra chains or constant file touch ups, which is a PITA at times.

In pine, the 310 wears up to a 24" bar no probs. In gum, 20" and no leaning on it if wood is dry and that's fine too. The same 20" bar is far more fun on the 7900, but it then gets differently set-up chains with my 'angry bastard' grind. That's not a grind I'd use on the 310 chains. It wouldn't stand up on it.

Another use for the 310 is when I finally get a CS winch. I reckon Cowboy could slab some of the trees he finds and winch the slabs onto and off a trailer, and by the time they are dry he'd have the woodworking skills and gear to rip into them, making all sorts of in/outdoor slab furniture...just sowing the seed . There are times I could use a winch when don't have tractor (with my uniforest skidding winch) on the job. Also, would make a fine haul-back winch when harvesting trees/logs off hillsides. The trouble I see with it is I'll put the ute into more dodgy situations because there's a winch to help get me out of them. Sometimes, that won't end well.


----------



## dancan

I'll have y'all know that the scrounged up chainsaw list goes kinda sumthin like this 
Real Ryobi little saw 
CS330t
241
026x4
034x2 sold 1
036x2
361x3
046x2 gave away
066
2161
2171wh
394
2100 sold
262 gave away 
CS72
CS56 gave away
621 Jred
670 Jredx2 gave away
That I remember off the top of my head but I know there are others 
So , don't worry , I can take care of the biggest spruce y'all can find lol

Neil , each file size has it's own guide .


----------



## JustJeff

Only about a pound difference between a 310 and a 460 but about 2 hp. I wouldn’t bother switching out either. If you’re man enough to swing a 460 to limb with, I’m sure not going to argue with ya! I can limb with mine.....for a bit. Then I remember the story about the young bull and the old bull standing on the hill..... that’s when my lighter saws come out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I’m man enough to limb with my 7900 but when I do it with the 550xp it’s soooo nice.
Sounds like poor old cowboy may have reached the end of the road when it comes to the CAD department.
I myself like the thought of a ported ms261, a light weight top handle for pruning around the yard and maybe something bigger than the 7900.
First I think I need to save up for a rural property (weekender) the only problem is anything within 3hrs drive of Sydney is $1 million plus.


----------



## dancan

Ouch .


----------



## dancan

BTW , I didn't go back to get the smaller saw on this tree


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> BTW , I didn't go back to get the smaller saw on this tree


Don’t believe him guys, dancan has been known to “resticker” saws!!!!


----------



## muddstopper

All this talk about saws, I did acquire a 346xp today. Well sort of, No p/c or carbs or clutch, or coils or flywheel, or handles. It was a freebee so I took it. Son has a 346 with a hole in the case that was patched with jbweld. It will be a future project.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> The 310 was my first 'real' saw so it won't ever be sold. We've been through thick and thin and both of us are still cutting, just. New P&C after I straight gassed it. But, silver linings and all, the scored but still working and needed 310 was so gutless at the time, before repair, it forced me to learn to file correctly and understand chains and changed the way I cut from then on. So that wee 310 taught me so much I'm actually grateful for my own idiocy in cooking it. There is nothing like being forced to use a neutered saw to expose how sloppy we have become and how much we have used power to mask our inefficiencies or ignorance. I recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Can't lean heavy on it in gum, especially if dry gum, when wearing a 20" bar but it does just fine with a sharp chain in such wood if gentle to no pressure. Key is a sharp chain, a beautifully set up chain that self feeds, clears chips well and is swapped out or filed the moment it dulls. Not at the next refill or break or end of the day or after the next few rounds to finish bucking this tree, etc. There are only two types of chain - very sharp or too blunt to cut with. But such a mantra takes many extra chains or constant file touch ups, which is a PITA at times.
> 
> In pine, the 310 wears up to a 24" bar no probs. In gum, 20" and no leaning on it if wood is dry and that's fine too. The same 20" bar is far more fun on the 7900, but it then gets differently set-up chains with my 'angry bastard' grind. That's not a grind I'd use on the 310 chains. It wouldn't stand up on it.
> 
> Another use for the 310 is when I finally get a CS winch. I reckon Cowboy could slab some of the trees he finds and winch the slabs onto and off a trailer, and by the time they are dry he'd have the woodworking skills and gear to rip into them, making all sorts of in/outdoor slab furniture...just sowing the seed . There are times I could use a winch when don't have tractor (with my uniforest skidding winch) on the job. Also, would make a fine haul-back winch when harvesting trees/logs off hillsides. The trouble I see with it is I'll put the ute into more dodgy situations because there's a winch to help get me out of them. Sometimes, that won't end well.



I bought the 310 rightr after it came out. It ate 10+ cord/yr for at least 10 years as my main saw with up to 24" bar in both hard and soft woods (locust and willow mainly), Then came the 361. The 361 and 310 were then the main saws, 310/20" and 361/25 or 28". MOst recent is the 441 usually with a 32" but often with down to a 20" for noodling. 310 still goes with me as a 'in case". It is old, tired and more than a bit weak now but still reliable. Had to switch to it today as I couldn't wake up the 361 (flooded again). 

My time behind a saw is beginning to look shaky. Right arm is sore as a boil and I can't crank a saw with it due to the pain. Learning to crank left handed. That solves the starting problem but I can't lift much with the right arm and that does cut into the joy of 'wooding'.


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> Neil , each file size has it's own guide .



Wow, someone picked my question out from all the banter!
Thanks Dan. That's a shame, it looks very easy to swap files, but it is what I expected, the guide bars are fixed to work for a specific file size. Right, I'll need both sizes.

I'm not sure what I'll do with the 660. I'll build it which is a bit of fun primarily, I'll run it a few times and grin, a lot. I'll put it on the shelf as I don't have much need for it, and I'll think about keeping it or selling it then. It could end up a shelf queen very easily.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> BTW , I didn't go back to get the smaller saw on this tree


That's got Zogger written all over it. Would only need a few like that to justify a pull-through delimber.


----------



## LondonNeil

Almost quicker and easier to delimb with a billhook, a little smaller and it would.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Don’t believe him guys, dancan has been known to “resticker” saws!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> I'm not sure what I'll do with the 660. I'll build it which is a bit of fun primarily



I think I would recommend an OEM Piston bearing in addition to Piston Pin Clips. I believe my Piston Bearing was starting to go. I ripped it down before any major damage.


----------



## aheeejd

Well I tried scrounging the wood for myself. But the home owner wanted to keep. Locust tree (Black) split by lightning few years back. I owed my friend 4 hours worth of work, so I helped him do this job. I was there for 4 hours, & buddy was there about 5 or 6. Job done















Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> I think I would recommend an OEM Piston bearing in addition to Piston Pin Clips. I believe my Piston Bearing was starting to go. I ripped it down before any major damage.



Is that instead of the meteor bits? Cheers. I'd asked on the other forum about the rest of the bits, a couple of people said use OEM circlips, 1 said the meteor stuff is all fine. Think I'll go OEM. I'll be splitting the case (probably powder coat it) and replacing main bearings and seals, sticking with OEM. Current bearings have a tiny rough bit I reckon. It will just be the piston and air filter cover that get changed to AM stuff.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muddstopper said:


> I did acquire a 346xp today. Well sort of, No p/c or carbs or clutch, or coils or flywheel, or handles


So whats left? The bar?!


----------



## LondonNeil

And the chain


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Wow, someone picked my question out from all the banter!
> Thanks Dan. That's a shame, it looks very easy to swap files, but it is what I expected, the guide bars are fixed to work for a specific file size.




The file guide is contoured to hold the file at a specified height, in order to achieve the desired top plate cutting angle. So this recess must be matched to the diameter of the file. You could use a different size file guide if you intentionally wanted to achieve a different angle.



LondonNeil said:


> Wow, someone picked my question out from all the banter!
> Thanks Dan. That's a shame, it looks very easy to swap files, but it is what I expected, the guide bars are fixed to work for a specific file size. Right, I'll need both sizes.


Both!?! as in only 2?!?




_(still need the 13/64" file holder)_




LondonNeil said:


> I'm not sure what I'll do with the 660. I'll build it which is a bit of fun primarily, I'll run it a few times and grin, a lot. I'll put it on the shelf as I don't have much need for it, and I'll think about keeping it or selling it then. It could end up a shelf queen very easily.



Think of the money you will save by staying out of pubs, by working on that saw!

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Philbert, I'm talking about the pferd CSX/stihl easy file but same principle and that diagram illustrating it shows it perfectly.

'Both' is right, for me.... The 4mm set for my 3/8 picco chains and 5.2mm for 3/8 x 0.063" Chains.

I thought the 2 in 1 files are expensive but if you look at the cost of the round file, flat file, file holder and an angle guide it must be close, if not more than the 2 in 1.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> So whats left? The bar?!


Not much, but the crankcase and oil tank are good, and thats what I needed


----------



## svk

Here's the 3601 doing a few cuts yesterday.


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> I bought the 310 rightr after it came out. It ate 10+ cord/yr for at least 10 years as my main saw with up to 24" bar in both hard and soft woods (locust and willow mainly), Then came the 361. The 361 and 310 were then the main saws, 310/20" and 361/25 or 28". MOst recent is the 441 usually with a 32" but often with down to a 20" for noodling. 310 still goes with me as a 'in case". It is old, tired and more than a bit weak now but still reliable. Had to switch to it today as I couldn't wake up the 361 (flooded again).
> 
> My time behind a saw is beginning to look shaky. Right arm is sore as a boil and I can't crank a saw with it due to the pain. Learning to crank left handed. That solves the starting problem but I can't lift much with the right arm and that does cut into the joy of 'wooding'.



Well , since we know that you have a strategic reserve of some willow and more importantly , some of that stuff legends are made of , locust , why not slow down for a couple of months so that arm can rest up .
A month or so would only set you back what , a years worth of willow ?


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Here's the 3601 doing a few cuts yesterday.



That thing is quite the little overachiever!


----------



## dancan

Hauled some wood today to "Secret Location" 






I think I was being tailed ...






I made it to the "Secure" location .






We might have cheated a bit today 











We hauled about 3 cord of softwood and 3 cord of hardwood to "The" location today .
I was a great day , we introduced Pioneerguy600's SIL to the joys of being a woodbuggah and that there is no such thing as "Free wood" lol






After we got all of the hardwood and small stuff out I called a friend of mine that has a bandsaw mill that wanted some wood to mill .






He brought his trailer and we loaded it plus another full pull in mine so we went to his place and unloaded , then we shot over to location "X" and got another load in both trailers for milling .
His wife came along for moral support .











We had no cheating device at location so we loaded by hand 






They were both impressed on the tricks I had when it came to loading the 20" butt logs in the trailer lol
It was in the mid 60's today up here in the Great White North .
Nothing gets wasted either , my friend burns the slabs he cuts 
2 of his trailers and 2 of mine were hauled to his place , we moved a lot of wood today !


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> We might have cheated a bit today . . .



More than '_a bit_' IMO!

Nice photos.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Philbert , it was a great day , moved 10ish cord all told and I'll get 1/2 the lumber milled 
I'm pretty sure Jerry's SIL will tell his buddies the the two "old guys" are pretty tough and is polly thinking that 3 hunret cut/split/delivered might be a better deal lol


----------



## MustangMike

Mechanic Matt and I will be busy campers on next Sat. We will be cutting about 7 cord of logs for an injured relative (ironically he is a tree guy, but was hurt pretty badly on the job while installing a new Telephone poll).

My brother will be operating the thumb bucket excavator while Matt and I each cut one side. Should go pretty fast. At times like this, I'm glad to have 10 runners, as I will likely have to share!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Again. You guys make me look like I scrounge popsicle sticks.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dancan, what a great albeit big, day out at spot X. That trailer looks the goods too. Am thinking of something similar here. Legal on road, capable off road. Radiata Pine sticks that small here are good for maybe poles/posts if debarked and treated but seldom worth the effort of milling, unfortunately. Too young; would only be about 10 years old. I've seen growth rings about 3/4" apart in some of the newer, faster growing plantation radiata trees here. A few years back they had to change the building standards to amend the stress grading characteristics because the lumber here is getting weaker by the year almost.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Again. You guys make me look like I scrounge popsicle sticks.


Keywords: 'scrounge' and 'sticks', so a worthy endeavour.

It's more than I have done for too long now. Great getting my fix by reading this thread.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Dancan, what a great albeit big, day out at spot X. That trailer looks the goods too. Am thinking of something similar here. Legal on road, capable off road.



Make sure when you pick the trailer you want that you get underneath it and look at all the wiring , it polly won't be "Off Road" capable in that department .
I have to wait for daylight in the morning again so I can drag the trailer to the shop for service , I've ripped the lighting and brake wiring harness off from underneath the trailer lol


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Make sure when you pick the trailer you want that you get underneath it and look at all the wiring , it polly won't be "Off Road" capable in that department .
> I have to wait for daylight in the morning again so I can drag the trailer to the shop for service , I've ripped the lighting and brake wiring harness off from underneath the trailer lol


Haha. Noted. As is often the case here too, on-road gear often doesn't stay legal once it has tasted the joys of off-roading. You should see some of the 'roads' farmers over here expect me to get gear in/out and logs out of. Maybe hydraulically adjustable wheels that I can pull up out of the way and a 1/2" steel belly/skid plate might be more suitable. Oh, and a winch on the front of the tractor.


----------



## svk

Thought about cutting more storm damage trees today but went duck hunting instead. The woods is a frozen mess right now. Hoping some of this will melt by next weekend.


----------



## svk

Oh, forgot about this one. 

Yesterday I discovered a pin cherry about 5" diameter that was broken over the road. Cut the trunk in half and strapped it to the wheeler. Should be nice to use for cooking.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Well , since we know that you have a strategic reserve of some willow and more importantly , some of that stuff legends are made of , locust , why not slow down for a couple of months so that arm can rest up .
> A month or so would only set you back what , a years worth of willow ?



I keep telling myself to slow down but it doesn't work. Neighbor had an old dead Poplar (?lombardy? - tall and narrow) fall into his field. Looked like a bomb went off, crap everywhere. Put in 3 hours yessterday an one todya cleaning it up for him. Left him 2 piles of rounds and branches to burn. Back tomorrow to Von's place. I fell a big willow Thursday. 36" butt, fun bucking in themorning, first 10' of the butt is clear of the ground. Then on to cutting/piling brush. I could just fall them and leave lay but I just can't make myself leave burnable wood lay.


----------



## rarefish383

Mudd, just got home from a week on Kiawah Island SC. On the way home we spent a couple days in the Raleigh/Durham area, visiting my wife's Aunt and Uncle. In the next couple weeks we'll be back to the Black Mountain area. I have a live edge Oak mantle that I made for a friends post and beam home they had custom built. So, with the fishing trip, vacation, and the mantle project, I will have spent about 3 weeks in NC. If I keep heading South, I'll have to get your address and swing by one day.

SVK, Steve, I know you spend some holiday time in the Carolina's. How far from Charleston are you?

Every one else. If you are in the Charleston SC area you need to stop in and see the "Angel Oak". I think they bill it as the largest "Live Oak" in the state. It is worth an hour drive just to spend 5 minutes walking under it. I backed up to the trunk and paced 32 paces to the drip line, then did the same on the other side and got 36 paces, with the diameter of the trunk, that puts the spread at close to 200'. They have phone pole props and cables helping to hold it up. For any pro tree guys, it's kind of sad, to see the maintenance work that's been done on it. There are cavities that have been patched with concrete, that looks like the work was done in the past couple years. For a tree under state care, I can't believe they are using 100 year old methods. Anyway, it's still worth the time to go see it. I can't even guess how many cords of wood would be in this monster, if the whole thing was solid, Joe.

https://www.sciway.net/sc-photos/charleston-county/angel-oak.html


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Mudd, just got home from a week on Kiawah Island SC. On the way home we spent a couple days in the Raleigh/Durham area, visiting my wife's Aunt and Uncle. In the next couple weeks we'll be back to the Black Mountain area. I have a live edge Oak mantle that I made for a friends post and beam home they had custom built. So, with the fishing trip, vacation, and the mantle project, I will have spent about 3 weeks in NC. If I keep heading South, I'll have to get your address and swing by one day.
> 
> SVK, Steve, I know you spend some holiday time in the Carolina's. How far from Charleston are you?
> 
> Every one else. If you are in the Charleston SC area you need to stop in and see the "Angel Oak". I think they bill it as the largest "Live Oak" in the state. It is worth an hour drive just to spend 5 minutes walking under it. I backed up to the trunk and paced 32 paces to the drip line, then did the same on the other side and got 36 paces, with the diameter of the trunk, that puts the spread at close to 200'. They have phone pole props and cables helping to hold it up. For any pro tree guys, it's kind of sad, to see the maintenance work that's been done on it. There are cavities that have been patched with concrete, that looks like the work was done in the past couple years. For a tree under state care, I can't believe they are using 100 year old methods. Anyway, it's still worth the time to go see it. I can't even guess how many cords of wood would be in this monster, if the whole thing was solid, Joe.
> 
> https://www.sciway.net/sc-photos/charleston-county/angel-oak.html


Interesting read.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, not far from the Angel Oak is the only Tea Plantation in the US. It makes the trip a little more family friendly. They have an expensive gift shop, with some stuff the wife and kids can't live without. Touring both sites only takes a couple hours, Joe.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish, I took a organics course several years ago in Frogmore SC. The Angel Oak was discussed in the class. I forget what kind of testing was done, but it was shown that the roots of the tree where obtaining benefits of Micorrhiza association from over 1 mile away. I find it interesting how our actions in one location can effect the life of plants over a mile away. Never got to visit the Angle Oak.

I worked many days in and around Blackmountain, Nc. Its about 3 hrs from my home. Also worked a while in Charleston Sc. about 7 hrs drive.


----------



## muddstopper

Utoh, everybody on facebook posting pics of snow this morning. SVK, your Uncle should have some sticking. I dont even see frost outside my house.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My body is so sore!!! My office body wasn't used to a full day of firewood work. I feel like such a wussy right now.


----------



## H-Ranch

Found this across the trail last week and started cutting it yesterday. Already took a couple of loads to the stack. There is another snag right next to it too. 
First firewood **** picture with the new phone. 

Also stumbled on a couple of pics when transferring from old phone that I posted a few years ago but disappeared after the linkbucks hack. Watch for them on another thread.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> My body is so sore!!! My office body wasn't used to a full day of firewood work. I feel like such a wussy right now.



For you or for someone else? You better recover by Sat, I don't want to embarrass you!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

For me, not sure when I'll be moving out. Need to be prepared to stay till spring. Dropping and hauling the standing dead ash and one maple that was in the "drop zone"


----------



## turnkey4099

Went back to that big willow, not quite as big as I thought, 32" bar didn't quite clear on the first couple of cuts. 17 rounds 16" long to the first branch = 22 ft of log clear of the ground. Now THAT is fun bucking...but it didn't stop there. Except for on chunk 4' long laying over an old burned stump I cut another 10 rounds still clear of the ground and still going. I can't see what is holding it uop that way but I sure do like it! So much brush on it I can't seem but a few feet past where I'm bucking. I'm gonna have to haul that, solidest willow I cut all sommer, not a spot of rot anywhere even at the side banches, very unusual. So 36' of log tapering from 32 down to a bit over 20" of the best willow I have ever seen and the log still laying out straight disapearing into the brushy top. Too bad it is willow and not a better species. 

Back on Tuesday to noodle and load some of what I have cut and then proceed with brushing out the top. 

Arm somewhat better today, at least I could start the saws if they fired up with no more than 2 pulls.


----------



## 95custmz

H-Ranch said:


> Found this across the trail last week and started cutting it yesterday. Already took a couple of loads to the stack. There is another snag right next to it too. View attachment 609524
> First firewood **** picture with the new phone.
> 
> Also stumbled on a couple of pics when transferring from old phone that I posted a few years ago but disappeared after the linkbucks hack. Watch for them on another thread.


Nice. Is that Ash? Looks ready to burn!


----------



## H-Ranch

95custmz said:


> Nice. Is that Ash? Looks ready to burn!


It is Ash - one of many that have been dead for years from EAB. The roots eventually rot and they fall down. This one had just a few feet at the bottom that was punky, SOLID through most of the length, and a few feet punky again near the top. It makes for some nice cutting, splitting, and burning for sure. This may well get burned this season while I try to make the Hickory, Oak, and Locust last a few years.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Mudd, just got home from a week on Kiawah Island SC. On the way home we spent a couple days in the Raleigh/Durham area, visiting my wife's Aunt and Uncle. In the next couple weeks we'll be back to the Black Mountain area. I have a live edge Oak mantle that I made for a friends post and beam home they had custom built. So, with the fishing trip, vacation, and the mantle project, I will have spent about 3 weeks in NC. If I keep heading South, I'll have to get your address and swing by one day.
> 
> SVK, Steve, I know you spend some holiday time in the Carolina's. How far from Charleston are you?
> 
> Every one else. If you are in the Charleston SC area you need to stop in and see the "Angel Oak". I think they bill it as the largest "Live Oak" in the state. It is worth an hour drive just to spend 5 minutes walking under it. I backed up to the trunk and paced 32 paces to the drip line, then did the same on the other side and got 36 paces, with the diameter of the trunk, that puts the spread at close to 200'. They have phone pole props and cables helping to hold it up. For any pro tree guys, it's kind of sad, to see the maintenance work that's been done on it. There are cavities that have been patched with concrete, that looks like the work was done in the past couple years. For a tree under state care, I can't believe they are using 100 year old methods. Anyway, it's still worth the time to go see it. I can't even guess how many cords of wood would be in this monster, if the whole thing was solid, Joe.
> 
> https://www.sciway.net/sc-photos/charleston-county/angel-oak.html


Murphy NC is where I go. It's in the very furthest western part of NC.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a few ducks over the past two mornings. I didn't do much work in the woods today other than hang a deer stand. So much snow and ice stuck to everything that falls all over you. I actually wore my chest waders in the woods because it was the best way to stay dry.


----------



## farmer steve

@dancan.https://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-wood-spruce-timber/6347556346.html


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Been very busy cutting the last 2 days, Black Birch, Black Cherry, Apple & Red Maple (Felling, limbing, bucking) at 2 different locations.



Nice work


----------



## Marine5068

It


Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 604105
> View attachment 604106
> While y'all are trying identify therival's scrounge I got one for you to. Easiest wood I ever split!!!


It's Red Oak


----------



## Marine5068

ok


Cowboy254 said:


> Welcome! We like pics in here. That's what someone told me when I joined up and they've been regretting it ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Lady Farming, thems were the days. However I have located another scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 604209
> 
> 
> There was a working bee at a local open space near the river on Saturday. It used to be a mass of blackberries, rubbish trees, weeds etc but is starting to come up nicely now. I wasn't there on Saturday as we had Cowlass's 8th birthday, otherwise I would have been there. A couple of the other volunteers limbed this fallen manna gum (manna gums have the highest sugar content in the leaves of eucalypts - they are a koala and drop bear favourite) and carted off the wood they could from the branches. The easy stuff in other words.
> 
> View attachment 604210
> 
> 
> It wasn't that tall but pretty chunky, around 3.5-4ft at the base. I'm happy to go after the bigger stuff in these trees since the branch material with the sapwood and bark is ashy as but the heartwood is good burning. Thought I'd better check to see that Limby could still noodle so I gave this slightly troublesome round a bit of a start so I could split it with the 8lber.
> 
> View attachment 604212
> 
> 
> Otherwise I flipped the rounds up into the trailer for splitting at a later date.
> 
> View attachment 604211
> 
> 
> All in all, it was great. Not quite a tank through Limby for a cube and a bit, only 3 minute drive and I was loaded up and home in no time. There are several more loads left in this but I don't think I'll have much competition for it, big trunks are too much work for most people with their occasional use saws around here and now that spring has arrived, no-one is really interested in green wood. Generally they do nothing until April then go mad trying to find dry stuff.
> 
> View attachment 604213


Looks like you could use a larger trailer.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Burned some really lightweight, super hard white colored mystery wood the last couple days. Its not pine, the best I got is silver maple but its super hard. Definetly not sugar. *NOTE TO SELF* Do not put super dry softwood on a super fresh super hot bed of coals. The NC30 will go NUCLEAR. It doesnt burn long, but it burns quick and hot. Guess I gotta dig out my small little stash of sugar maple for longer burns, however, I think I should still use ash for the overnight and sugar while I'm at work. If I load at 10PM and get up at 5AM, thats only 7hrs. If I load at 515AM and dont get home till 5PM thats 12hrs, so I actually need the long burns while I'm at work.


----------



## coryj

svk said:


> Scrounged up a few ducks over the past two mornings. I didn't do much work in the woods today other than hang a deer stand. So much snow and ice stuck to everything that falls all over you. I actually wore my chest waders in the woods because it was the best way to stay dry.
> 
> View attachment 609630
> View attachment 609631
> View attachment 609632



Nice. Our season comes in on 11/15, but the duck hunting isn't great in this part of VA. My best day in the past few years was 4 mallards in one outing. Seems I scrounge ducks and scratch out a few here and there like I do firewood to cut. 

What double barrel are you shooting?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I reckon Cowboy could slab some of the trees he finds and winch the slabs onto and off a trailer, and by the time they are dry he'd have the woodworking skills and gear to rip into them, making all sorts of in/outdoor slab furniture...just sowing the seed .



I would like to be able to do that. At the moment I lack the skills and the equipment, plus I'm not so comfortable in my firewood sources that I can turn BTUs into furniture. There have been times when I've nearly done that in reverse. 



Marine5068 said:


> Looks like you could use a larger trailer.



Not wrong, but then I'd need a bigger vehicle to tow it as the suby complains enough as it is. Free firewood would be getting pretty expensive.


----------



## JustJeff

Came home to a couple hundred Canada geese behind my place. Camera phone makes them look a mile away but it’s less than a hundred feet. I’m in the wide open (obviously) so when we get to see wildlife from the house it’s always a treat.


----------



## svk

coryj said:


> Nice. Our season comes in on 11/15, but the duck hunting isn't great in this part of VA. My best day in the past few years was 4 mallards in one outing. Seems I scrounge ducks and scratch out a few here and there like I do firewood to cut.
> 
> What double barrel are you shooting?


It's a Stoeger coach gun. Too short of barrels and too open of chokes to be a great waterfowl gun but I love it for grouse hunting. I only duck hunted two days this fall so it didn't warrant hauling the fowling piece (aka 1100 magnum) up.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Burned some really lightweight, super hard white colored mystery wood the last couple days. Its not pine, the best I got is silver maple but its super hard. Definetly not sugar. *NOTE TO SELF* Do not put super dry softwood on a super fresh super hot bed of coals. The NC30 will go NUCLEAR. It doesnt burn long, but it burns quick and hot. Guess I gotta dig out my small little stash of sugar maple for longer burns, however, I think I should still use ash for the overnight and sugar while I'm at work. If I load at 10PM and get up at 5AM, thats only 7hrs. If I load at 515AM and dont get home till 5PM thats 12hrs, so I actually need the long burns while I'm at work.




Spruce ?


----------



## MechanicMatt

SVK, does it have screw in chokes? My Stoeger over and under does. 

My 262xp is repaired and ready for more fun. Dang thing was built with so much snot that it snapped the pull cord on me last weekend. Lucky old trusty 362xp with that china top end starts every time. That thing, I cant believe is still running strong. It feels like it has 70 psi compared to that little 262 but she starts and runs strong for 7 years now with that cheapo top end. I got my hands on a 365, it is in need of some serious love. Bottom end bearings need to be replaced.... It'll be a fun after work project. Got the old 8n running again to skid my logs with. Its simply amazing the torque those old tractors have compared to a four wheeler. My four wheeler in 4wd will just spin the four tires or want to stall, that old tractor just pulls. It does have its limits, some times I drag the trees with the front wheels 2-3 feet off the ground steering with the rear brakes, my wife HATES when I do that, but it will pull most of the trees I drop after I 1/3 them. Been looking on craigslist at old Dozers to use as a skidder if I buy this 12 acre property the wife wants. 

Uncle Mike and I have quite the project ahead of us this weekend. About 7 cord we need to process. Its in long length right now, we need to buck, split and stack it for my broken back brother in-law. He's a lineman that got three vertebrae broken on the job. Super nice guy, some how deals with my sister, happy to help him out. Uncle Mike is coming loaded for bear with "every saw I own", have a excavator with a thumb there, a PTO driven splitter attached to his big John Deere sporting a 6 way and log lift. I hope enough men show up to help.


----------



## dancan

Shame you're not closer , sounds like my kind of event [emoji3]


----------



## MechanicMatt

It'll be me, Uncle Mike, My pops, and broken back Billy for sure. My dad swears he has in writing that my two jack ass nephews (20 and 22 years old) are showing up at 8 too. Seeing is believing. The older one only gets up early to hunt or fish and the younger one is on my "**** list" for being.... well a punk 20 year old kid. If he shows up and works hard he might earn some respect back. As for old Billy, If his back holds up we'll put him in the excavator so he doesn't try and lift any logs, if not he'll be running the levers on the splitters. One of my techs at work did some work on billy's rat rod and in return billy graded his driveway with his backhoe. Rich thinks he got too good of a deal so he'll be showing up around 10 to help out too. I just cant believe with all the "friends" this guy always has show up to parties and drink his beer that he still hasn't had his firewood taken care of. Really shitty, god help me if after working all day and then my nieces birthday party later that afternoon..... I know im going to have a few beers in me and if any of his "pals" show up...... My mouth has been known to write checks my ass has had to cash....


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, we are going to have a good time and just get it done! It will be like a mini family GTG. No need to cause any trouble at the subsequent party or alienate any of his friends, even they are "fair weather" ones. Just show em what we did and let them stew in their own guilt.

Bill is a great guy, and it will be nice to help him out. Your sister has been on "good behavior" the last few years, so she is fine in my book too, and I seem to remember you having a few mishaps, and your future being in doubt, when you were the age of your Nephew's! (And you know the stories about me, I was there too at that age). Hopefully, they grow out of it.

Glad to hear you fixed your saw, was painful to look at it with that frayed/destroyed pull rope!


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> It'll be me, Uncle Mike, My pops, and broken back Billy for sure. My dad swears he has in writing that my two jack ass nephews (20 and 22 years old) are showing up at 8 too. Seeing is believing. The older one only gets up early to hunt or fish and the younger one is on my "**** list" for being.... well a punk 20 year old kid. If he shows up and works hard he might earn some respect back. As for old Billy, If his back holds up we'll put him in the excavator so he doesn't try and lift any logs, if not he'll be running the levers on the splitters. One of my techs at work did some work on billy's rat rod and in return billy graded his driveway with his backhoe. Rich thinks he got too good of a deal so he'll be showing up around 10 to help out too. I just cant believe with all the "friends" this guy always has show up to parties and drink his beer that he still hasn't had his firewood taken care of. Really shitty, god help me if after working all day and then my nieces birthday party later that afternoon..... I know im going to have a few beers in me and if any of his "pals" show up...... *My mouth has been known to write checks my ass has had to cash...*.





Sounds like too high a price for me. Hope it all works out and you have a great day swinging saws.


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> I know im going to have a few beers in me and if any of his "pals" show up...... My mouth has been known to write checks my ass has had to cash....


Shame you're not closer , sounds like my kind of event


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Shame you're not closer , sounds like my kind of event



Yeeeees.

 @MechanicMatt

We lit the fire for what will probably be the last time this year. We had a front whip through yesterday dropping a little snow around the place but nothing that stuck. But it gave me all the excuse I needed to light the fire and it's still cold enough tonight to light it again. It gets the Cowcat seal of approval. 




For a while I have looked at northern hemisphere woodstacks and wondered why the wood was split so skinny. To my mind, the only bit of wood that was too big was the one that didn't fit into the heater. My research since though has informed me that the most efficient heating is to be had with the air draught medium/high with splits that are 10-15cm diameter (4-6 inches). Most efficient and most heat are not necessarily the same thing but I'm considering splitting my stuff smaller, apart from some 12 inch stuff for cold nights. 



Edit: Looks like Cowgirl needs to sweep up in front of the fire.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy, I'm one of those guys that measure every piece to exactly 18 inches to fit my stove. Back when I worked for my Dad, and we sold a lot of wood, I got in the habit of splitting the wood small. It had to be light enough for me to pick up and throw with one hand. A lot of our customers were older, or the women tended the stove during the day, and needed it small. When I got my first stove, 30 years ago, I found I could pack it much tighter with smaller splits. I could get a twelve hour burn with small pieces packed tight. I got in the argument with one of my buddy's, the said big pieces burn longer. Well, yes, one big piece burns longer than one little piece, but 4 big pieces don't burn longer than 16 little pieces packed tight. That's the problem with my new Jotul, it's their biggest insert, it's plenty wide, but not very deep, so I can't pack it tight. But, I'm retired so I can feed it more often, just have to get in the habit of coming in more, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

A little clarification, my old stove took 18 inch wood, I think the new Jotul will take 25 wide, but all of my racks are built to make one cord at 18", and the few friends I sell wood to all take 18, so I'm probably losing some burn time by not making my wood longer, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Spent a couple days (between work and sleep) cleaning saws. (t540xp and the 395xp) Wow. I have never been good at taking care of saws between jobs but I will start making it a routine. The 540 must be one of those magnetic saws, had a wire jump into the clutch cover and lock up the saw. Pulled the wire out, looked like it just got hung on one tooth, and kept cutting, knowing I was going to have to do some sharpening at a later time. Its also one of those saws that has a little hole in the center of the clutch that you have to grease. Are all or most saws like that? Anyway, tore it down and did a PM/sharpening. Then the 395. And it also has the grease hole in the clutch. I did alot of noodling with it to eat up some of the twisty knotty stuff I had and I have a 32/20" so 2 bars and 3 chains. Glad I tore into this saw. It had big noodles stuck everywhere. There were chips in the chain groove under the chain wedged in so tight I had to fight a razor blade through the slot. Can I put spacers in between the bar and bar nuts and leave the cover off for noodling? I wouldnt do it on the regular, just noodling.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I’m a fan of the big splits but in saying that you need a mixture of sizes. If I come home from work get the fire going I try to load it with appropriate size bits to get it to burn until 11pm. Then load it with two big daddies which will go all night.
Don’t have think to much about that now I won’t be lighting the fire until late April.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's more about stove size, which is partly related to house size (much smaller) but also how stoves are used, that is partly due to tighter populations in cities and pollution minimising. It is far less common to see a big stove, heating a whole house, running non stop, choked back to smolder. Instead it's small stoves, hot fast burns, insulation to keep the heat, then light the stove again.

In the UK many many stoves are room heaters for ambience mainly, 5kW typical as it meets building regs more easily, so small. My own stove takes (according to the manual) 13" X 5" maximum logs. It actually for fits about 14" X 6" but only a single one and one lonely log tends to sulk and go out. Much of my stuff is cut to about 10-12" and split to 3-4". I'll load 2 or 3 pieces, they burn hot but are gone to coals in an hour. Not a problem when I'm sat by the stove of an evening. Only way to burn overnight would be to load with coal.
I do feel frustrated when I read all these ' I split a cord in an hour' comments. Splitting small and stacking lots means I manage 1/3m3 per hour usually.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I can load my NC30 at 530AM and still have coals at 5PM when I get home. Stoves been goin since Saturday morning and I work 10 1/2hr days Sun-Wed, but the drive time makes it a 12hr day. However, all my wood is cut too short because of the stoves I had before and the fact that I hand split. I need to take some measurements on the inside of the stove before I cut any more wood so the firebox size will be optimized


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> SVK, does it have screw in chokes? My Stoeger over and under does.
> 
> My 262xp is repaired and ready for more fun. Dang thing was built with so much snot that it snapped the pull cord on me last weekend. Lucky old trusty 362xp with that china top end starts every time. That thing, I cant believe is still running strong. It feels like it has 70 psi compared to that little 262 but she starts and runs strong for 7 years now with that cheapo top end. I got my hands on a 365, it is in need of some serious love. Bottom end bearings need to be replaced.... It'll be a fun after work project. Got the old 8n running again to skid my logs with. Its simply amazing the torque those old tractors have compared to a four wheeler. My four wheeler in 4wd will just spin the four tires or want to stall, that old tractor just pulls. It does have its limits, some times I drag the trees with the front wheels 2-3 feet off the ground steering with the rear brakes, my wife HATES when I do that, but it will pull most of the trees I drop after I 1/3 them. Been looking on craigslist at old Dozers to use as a skidder if I buy this 12 acre property the wife wants.
> 
> Uncle Mike and I have quite the project ahead of us this weekend. About 7 cord we need to process. Its in long length right now, we need to buck, split and stack it for my broken back brother in-law. He's a lineman that got three vertebrae broken on the job. Super nice guy, some how deals with my sister, happy to help him out. Uncle Mike is coming loaded for bear with "every saw I own", have a excavator with a thumb there, a PTO driven splitter attached to his big John Deere sporting a 6 way and log lift. I hope enough men show up to help.


Fixed chokes and dual triggers so you can select your load. 

It kicks like a mule with those magnum loads. I had my heavy jacket on and my shoulder is still sore on Tuesday lol.


----------



## svk

On a side note, zogger hasn't been seen since May. I think I'll find his phone number when I have time and give him a jingle.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I will agree 100% I wasn't always on the right path in life. But when my dad said to show up at 8, I was there at 7:30 not 9:30. Hopefully Derek proves me wrong, but his past doesn't paint a good picture


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Fixed chokes and dual triggers so you can select your load.
> 
> It kicks like a mule with those magnum loads. I had my heavy jacket on and my shoulder is still sore on Tuesday lol.


I pulled 50rnds of 338 Lapua Saturday trying to get the load tuned in. Two days of shaky sore shoulder, and thats with a muzzle brake, the factory recoil pad and a slip-on limb saver over that.


----------



## Big_Eddy

Philbert said:


> View attachment 609355
> 
> 
> View attachment 609357
> 
> 
> Philbert



In case some of you are not aware, the hole in the side of the roller guides matches the corresponding file size. Like the Oregon guides, roller guides are specifically matched to a file size. Any of you like me with "older" eyes will probably find it easier to check the fit than to read the stupidly small numbers imprinted on the file.


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> I pulled 50rnds of 338 Lapua Saturday trying to get the load tuned in. Two days of shaky sore shoulder, and thats with a muzzle brake, the factory recoil pad and a slip-on limb saver over that.


! you hunting big foots big brother? lol


----------



## Therival

Skipped lunch for a load of oak and ash. Truck was squatting a little bit.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats because it says "GMC" on it


----------



## woodchip rookie

chucker said:


> ! you hunting big foots big brother? lol


Nope. Just "Big Brother"


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> Nope. Just "Big Brother"


now that's scary!!! lol


----------



## Therival

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats because it says "GMC" on it



any truck is better than scrounging out of an SUV... Not complaining.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Therival said:


> any truck is better than scrounging out of an SUV... Not complaining.



Hey, my Hyundai Tucson can haul just as much wood as any puck-up truck.... I just need to make a few more trips.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> I pulled 50rnds of 338 Lapua Saturday trying to get the load tuned in. Two days of shaky sore shoulder, and thats with a muzzle brake, the factory recoil pad and a slip-on limb saver over that.


That's why I went retro and got a 1912 Savage model 1899 H in 22 HiPower. It was billed as the best gun for the biggest game. They have pics of professional hunters with tigers stretched out. I make mine from necking down 30-30 brass. My back up is a 1919 Savage 1899 in 250-3000, followed by a 1908 Savage 1899 B with 26" octagon barrel in 303 Savage. I seem to be developing a pattern, I like mild recoil, Joe.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Spent a couple days (between work and sleep) cleaning saws. (t540xp and the 395xp) Wow. I have never been good at taking care of saws between jobs but I will start making it a routine. The 540 must be one of those magnetic saws, had a wire jump into the clutch cover and lock up the saw. Pulled the wire out, looked like it just got hung on one tooth, and kept cutting, knowing I was going to have to do some sharpening at a later time. Its also one of those saws that has a little hole in the center of the clutch that you have to grease. Are all or most saws like that? Anyway, tore it down and did a PM/sharpening. Then the 395. And it also has the grease hole in the clutch. I did alot of noodling with it to eat up some of the twisty knotty stuff I had and I have a 32/20" so 2 bars and 3 chains. Glad I tore into this saw. It had big noodles stuck everywhere. There were chips in the chain groove under the chain wedged in so tight I had to fight a razor blade through the slot. Can I put spacers in between the bar and bar nuts and leave the cover off for noodling? I wouldnt do it on the regular, just noodling.



When I upgraded to an MS441 Magnum I discovered that noodling without a chaincatcher eliminates about 50% of the jamming problems. I bought a used clutch cover without the chaincatcher just for noodling.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Therival said:


> any truck is better than scrounging out of an SUV... Not complaining.


Yea that would suck.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> That's why I went retro and got a 1912 Savage model 1899 H in 22 HiPower. It was billed as the best gun for the biggest game. They have pics of professional hunters with tigers stretched out. I make mine from necking down 30-30 brass. My back up is a 1919 Savage 1899 in 250-3000, followed by a 1908 Savage 1899 B with 26" octagon barrel in 303 Savage. I seem to be developing a pattern, I like mild recoil, Joe.


I love mild recoil too. My supressed 243 is great but it wont stretch 1600yds.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> When I upgraded to an MS441 Magnum I discovered that noodling without a chaincatcher eliminates about 50% of the jamming problems. I bought a used clutch cover without the chaincatcher just for noodling.


I'll have a look at that


----------



## CaseyForrest

rarefish383 said:


> Cowboy, I'm one of those guys that measure every piece to exactly 18 inches to fit my stove. Back when I worked for my Dad, and we sold a lot of wood, I got in the habit of splitting the wood small. It had to be light enough for me to pick up and throw with one hand. A lot of our customers were older, or the women tended the stove during the day, and needed it small. When I got my first stove, 30 years ago, I found I could pack it much tighter with smaller splits. I could get a twelve hour burn with small pieces packed tight. I got in the argument with one of my buddy's, the said big pieces burn longer. Well, yes, one big piece burns longer than one little piece, but 4 big pieces don't burn longer than 16 little pieces packed tight. That's the problem with my new Jotul, it's their biggest insert, it's plenty wide, but not very deep, so I can't pack it tight. But, I'm retired so I can feed it more often, just have to get in the habit of coming in more, Joe.



I'm going to do a little testing this year with our Rockland.... I have a butt load of shorts to burn, so rather than load it with long splits east to west, I'm going to load it with shorts north to south. This should eliminate the possibility of wood rolling into the door, too. If it works well, Ill cut a set amount of wood just for it. We don't use it near as much as the freestander.

I'm also one of those guys that measures wood to fit the stove. The more airspace I can fill with wood, the less often it needs attention.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I just measured the depth of my NC30....looks like 18" to give me some end room. *WARNING* If you stick a tape measure in the stove while its running the tape measure comes back out hot.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I was just reading reloading data on the 6.5 and decided to look at what the .220 swift can do..................wow that thing flies!!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, my 220 is a Hot Rod, but it needs a 26" barrel.

My Ruger American came with a very nice recoil pad, and a good fit, and it is very mild to shoot even with some pretty hot 30-06 loads (like 300 H&H territory).

I really like that gun. Inexpensive, smooth, light, rugged, and shoots great w/o any bedding or trigger work. Really just hard to beat. You can pay a lot more, and get a lot less. Also have one in 223.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> On a side note, zogger hasn't been seen since May. I think I'll find his phone number when I have time and give him a jingle.



Yeah, hope he's ok and putting the hurt on Oakzilla. What about wudpirat? Anyone seen him?


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Yea, my 220 is a Hot Rod, but it needs a 26" barrel.
> 
> My Ruger American came with a very nice recoil pad, and a good fit, and it is very mild to shoot even with some pretty hot 30-06 loads (like 300 H&H territory).
> 
> I really like that gun. Inexpensive, smooth, light, rugged, and shoots great w/o any bedding or trigger work. Really just hard to beat. You can pay a lot more, and get a lot less. Also have one in 223.


I bought a box of new 250 Savage unprimed brass for $10 at a show last summer, got home and looked inside, and it was all new 220 Swift. Guess I'll have to find something I like in 220, can't have that pretty, shiny brass just sitting on the shelf, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> I love mild recoil too. My supressed 243 is great but it wont stretch 1600yds.


My 22 HiPower will stretch 1600, I just won't know where it stretches it to, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

CaseyForrest said:


> I'm going to do a little testing this year with our Rockland.... I have a butt load of shorts to burn, so rather than load it with long splits east to west, I'm going to load it with shorts north to south. This should eliminate the possibility of wood rolling into the door, too. If it works well, Ill cut a set amount of wood just for it. We don't use it near as much as the freestander.
> 
> I'm also one of those guys that measures wood to fit the stove. The more airspace I can fill with wood, the less often it needs attention.


Casey, I just measured the depth of the new Yotul, 11 1/2 inches. I made a 12' rack with fancy hoop ends, for the front porch, to meet the WOA specs (Wife Orders Association). Splits that short will fall through the rack. I'll just have to get used to shorter burn times, Joe.


----------



## CaseyForrest

rarefish383 said:


> Casey, I just measured the depth of the new Yotul, 11 1/2 inches. I made a 12' rack with fancy hoop ends, for the front porch, to meet the WOA specs (Wife Orders Association). Splits that short will fall through the rack. I'll just have to get used to shorter burn times, Joe.


Put some sides on it and make it a bin. I gave up trying to stack short wood. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

ALL, of my shorts go to the fire pit, drives my cousin nuts to see all of the Oak that goes in the pit. But, I need something to keep the guys warm as we sit on the bench drinking beer, eating peanuts and steamed shrimp. My cousin doesn't drink beer so he just doesn't understand. Besides, I think I just made a pun, sides on the porch rack won't pass the WOA, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Stacking shorts is an art. Don't get and stack just one split wide, make the stack 2, 3 or 4 wide. It still dries quickly as they are cut small.


----------



## hunter72

Been heating the last few days with shorts, cookies and all the miss fits. Just pile them up, load the yard cart and bring them to the stove.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> it was all new 220 Swift.



If you want to move it let me know. It is a real nice round, but to be honest, to stretch past what a 223 will do you had better have perfect conditions. Be able to dope the wind, not have any twigs or blades of grass in the way, etc. Sometimes, you learn a lot when you have a round that exceeds your capabilities.

The old Norma Factory 48 grain bullets were loaded hot & accurate, but they were intended for big game (in Europe). They went right through the chucks w/o opening up. At first, I thought I was missing them. Then my cousin stupidly reached his arm down the hole and pulled a dead one out. That (and the cost) are some of the reasons I started hand loading. With a good HP, the chucks never move!


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, hope he's ok and putting the hurt on Oakzilla. What about wudpirat? Anyone seen him?


Wudpirat hasn't been heard from since he was recovering from surgery at his daughter's house a while back. I hope he pulled through.


----------



## LondonNeil

Has Ambul returned to the States yet, or will his family be wearing winter coats inside a freezing house for a second winter!? Oh hang on, didn't he post not long ago? Something about rusty saws


----------



## nighthunter

ok so the land owner where I'm cutting all the trees says he has something to give me as it will be no use to him as he is moving to the town. It's a 038 I didn't need another saw but free is free right it dirty but starts strong and run great needs a bar but chain is nearly new 
Lucky me


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Has Ambul returned to the States yet, or will his family be wearing winter coats inside a freezing house for a second winter!? Oh hang on, didn't he post not long ago? Something about rusty saws


I thought he was back? Not sure.


----------



## turnkey4099

hunter72 said:


> Been heating the last few days with shorts, cookies and all the miss fits. Just pile them up, load the yard cart and bring them to the stove.



I finished burning my uglies stack several weeks ago. Just brought in the last wagon load of buckskin limbwood to really get the stove heated up when it's being stubborn.


----------



## Therival

Got this pile today from my buddy at the town. Any idea what the last log is? It’s a little soft. I’m pretty sure, I have Maple and some oak in the pile but can’t identify the reddish hue bark


----------



## svk

Therival said:


> Got this pile today from my buddy at the town. Any idea what the last log is? It’s a little soft. I’m pretty sure, I have Maple and some oak in the pile but can’t identify the reddish hue bark


Silver maple


----------



## Therival

svk said:


> Silver maple


Just looked at some google pictures of silver maple bark. You are spot on svk! Thanks


----------



## CaseyForrest

rarefish383 said:


> ALL, of my shorts go to the fire pit, drives my cousin nuts to see all of the Oak that goes in the pit. But, I need something to keep the guys warm as we sit on the bench drinking beer, eating peanuts and steamed shrimp. My cousin doesn't drink beer so he just doesn't understand. Besides, I think I just made a pun, sides on the porch rack won't pass the WOA, Joe.



I just couldn't bring myself to turn all this beautiful hard wood into fire pit wood... The bin in the background is full and Ive got 4 tote frames full of shorts as well..


----------



## farmer steve

CaseyForrest said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to turn all this beautiful hard wood into fire pit wood... The bin in the background is full and Ive got 4 tote frames full of shorts as well..


looks like elm? looks like your close to lake michigan.


----------



## CaseyForrest

farmer steve said:


> looks like elm? looks like your close to lake michigan.



The stuff in the foreground is ash. Been dead standing for going on 10 years probably when I got a hold of it and started processing.

The stuff in the bin in the background is mostly Oak.

That lake is from last winter. When it rained all winter. And never froze.


----------



## aheeejd

Storm ripped through NH last Sunday, winds up to 70 MPH. Lost power for around 13 hours. As of this morning 50 thousand still have no power. I'm going to post some pics of downed trees in my area & then I'll do another post with the oak tree I managed to scrounge today. 








Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## aheeejd

So here's the wood I scrounged so far. My spine is paying for it now though. 





Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wow....gonna be some serious scrounging going on in that area


----------



## crowbuster

Sorry to hear about the storm. But good on ya for not letting that wood go to waste.


----------



## rarefish383

CaseyForrest said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to turn all this beautiful hard wood into fire pit wood... The bin in the background is full and Ive got 4 tote frames full of shorts as well..


Last year was the first year I ever burned some of my shorts and ugly's. We have a big canvas bag to bring wood in. I had just emptied the woodshed by the house. I was getting ready to start filling it back up, and saw my wife had thrown all the scraps in the canvas tote. The house was closer than the fire pit so I took them in. They worked fine. I've just got to modify my thought process since I retired. When I was working I only wanted wood exactly 18" so I could pack the stove tight and get a 12 hour burn, now it doesn't matter, Joe.


----------



## svk

I throw all my uglies to the side when splitting and feed them through whatever is burning next. Or if you get those short round pieces I'll stack them in the pile butt to butt if they fit.


----------



## H-Ranch

All of my uglies get put on top of the nice straight split stacks. Can usually get the top 2 rows made of twisted, odd, forks, shorts, etc. before they are too risky to walk next to. They also get burned first.


----------



## JustJeff

Same. First fire of the year, I usually have to dig down a bit to find something I can split up as kindling cause the top is all uglies. Some of those uglies make for good overnighters.


----------



## dancan

I have no "Uglies" but the odd shaped and shorts go in garbage buckets that I've scrounged over the years from windstorms and the sides of the roads , I'll drill some holes in the bottoms so they won't fill with water .
My furnace turns every thing into beauties


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well I will see this Saturday, Nephew that has been aggravating me lately stopped by the dealership today. He told me that not only will he show up at 8am Saturday but he is bringing a two extra helpers with him. I know the one boy, he is a good worker. We'll see about the second.....


----------



## svk

Matt, hope they show. I've been down that road before with a couple buddies and a cousin who were famous for being no show, no call.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I have no "Uglies" but the odd shaped and shorts go in garbage buckets that I've scrounged over the years from windstorms and the sides of the roads , I'll drill some holes in the bottoms so they won't fill with water .
> My furnace turns every thing into OAK


----------



## Flint Mitch

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Hey, my Hyundai Tucson can haul just as much wood as any puck-up truck.... I just need to make a few more trips.


I get most of my wood in a Ford Focus [emoji16] I drive a ton for work and keep a saw in my car always. I look for smaller standing dead or freshly fallen Ash. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Same. First fire of the year, I usually have to dig down a bit to find something I can split up as kindling cause the top is all uglies. Some of those uglies make for good overnighters.


Scrounge a load of pallets and cut them up. Nails and all. I stack it in the garage to keep it super dry and use that to split down to kindling. Coals in the stove turn into a roaring box of fire rite quick with that under cordwood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys stink, I try to tell myself that the 262xp, 362xp (big bore), 55 closed port, 136 Husqvarnas 020, 015, Stihl and a couple of poulan "loaners" is enough saws. But I start hanging around you guys and now I again have a another saw on the bench getting assembled. 365 Husky.... Its a basket case, needs a total rebuild and is missing a few pieces, but hey.. that's half the fun. Not sure if I want to leave it 365 or go big bore with it too. The top end is clean, its the bottom end that needs the love, and the previous owner was picking pieces off of it to keep his 372 and 371 Huskys going... 

Whats crazy is I downsized my collection a LOT, and now reading them all..... Maybe I have too many saws, NAH......


----------



## svk

Saturday is firearms deer opener up here. Going to try and scrounge up a buck this weekend. 

My old go-to stand site is now a skid road so my FIL will be in a ground blind there. I'll be in another spot that prior to logging had become unhuntable because the brush had grown up so much. It's now in a potentially fabulous spot but time will tell.

Going to hang my nicer portable tomorrow in another promising spot.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good luck Steve, we are still a couple LONG weeks away from our opener


----------



## Tim L

What part of NH ? I live in Boscawen and we were ok, my BIL lives in Loudon and they were out of power for days.


----------



## crowbuster

Nov 18 for us. It has gotten stupid warm again, not what we need


----------



## svk

We have several inches of snow on the ground and more expected tomorrow night into Saturday morning. Low of 9 next Tuesday will keep the deer moving. 

Only bugger is full moon is Saturday which means the deer's peak movement will be mid day. I like to hunt hard in the morning/afternoon and go take a mid day break at the cabin which I can't do during full moon.


----------



## crowbuster

It does muck things up for sure.


----------



## JustJeff

Depending on hunting pressure, I have found mid day to be successful. I’d sneak into the stand at dark thirty and sit until I couldn’t take it anymore, usually around 9 or so. Then I’d slip back to the truck for a nap and back out at noon for a bit and sometimes I wouldn’t have to hunt the afternoon shift.


----------



## MustangMike

Good Luck with the hunting everyone. Most of NY is the 18th also, but I will be out with the bow & cross bow before then.

Matt, you have some nice saws, but I may let you run some of my big stuff in the big stuff on Sat, just to wet your appetite. Going to see Dr Al tomorrow to operate on my 660 (will be a big bore with 395 Husky piston). I'm expecting it to run darn well!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> You guys stink, I try to tell myself that the 262xp, 362xp (big bore), 55 closed port, 136 Husqvarnas 020, 015, Stihl and a couple of poulan "loaners" is enough saws. But I start hanging around you guys and now I again have a another saw on the bench getting assembled. 365 Husky.... Its a basket case, needs a total rebuild and is missing a few pieces, but hey.. that's half the fun. Not sure if I want to leave it 365 or go big bore with it too. The top end is clean, its the bottom end that needs the love, and the previous owner was picking pieces off of it to keep his 372 and 371 Huskys going...
> 
> Whats crazy is I downsized my collection a LOT, and now reading them all..... Maybe I have too many saws, NAH......


I have three saws in my car that are going to get test cut videos taken as soon as I get a deer and probably 3-5 more going out the door after that. I'm fixing to build 3 Husky 55's and a L77 over the winter and Carl is going to be building a little sweetheart for me too. No sense hanging onto saws that aren't going to get used.


----------



## svk

Rolled into my hunting cabin at about quarter to midnight. Right out from my neighbor's driveway was a balsam tipped over the road. They are up for the weekend and had driven their wheelers around it which is typical form for them to leave trees where they lay for someone else to clear. I'm sure they didn't appreciate the mountain music coming out of my muffler modded Echo at that time of night, but they had the chance to solve the problem in daylight and chose not to.


----------



## Cowboy254

Flint Mitch said:


> I get most of my wood in a Ford Focus [emoji16] I drive a ton for work and keep a saw in my car always. I look for smaller standing dead or freshly fallen Ash.



I think we all start out that way, stuffing as much wood into the back of cars as they can hold without the wheels falling off or needing to wind the windows down so you can have logs sticking out. Or at least not out the driver's side. Or at least not far. 

But you get slack after a while. Why, I know a guy who started out filling a UTV so full of scrounged spruce that the tow hitch was dragging. But then something must have happened to him because he lost the hardcore edge of the true scrounger. Went and got a pickup truck and a dump trailer and the ultimate spruce saw (a Ryobi) and he's using Bobcats and mini-cranes and so forth and now it's just so far removed from the early days that I'm going to have to check to see if it's still classified as scrounging. 

The smaller the scrounge vehicle, the more committed the scrounger must be I reckon. I dips me lid to you, sir .


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up some meat for the freezer last weekend 
great time hunting the area where I grew up with my son, he shot this one first 
then mine ran out. Haven’t hunted that area for over 20 years, sure was nice to be back, good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up some meat for the freezer last weekend View attachment 610384
> great time hunting the area where I grew up with my son, he shot this one first View attachment 610385
> then mine ran out. Haven’t hunted that area for over 20 years, sure was nice to be back, good luck hunting everyone!


congrats to you and your son Nate.  didn't know you had whitetails in Ideeho. headin to the treestand in a few. temps up to 70* today but the bucks are ruttin strong.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol at cowboy. 

Still keeping it basic here in London.... Although my wood guy has delivered to me now which was super incredibly nice!

Mike, big bore with 365 piston sounds interesting. You/Al making a pop up?


----------



## LondonNeil

I just bought a stihl 2 in 1 easy file to try, and it arrived yesterday, I felt excited! Now Wranglerstar had one and I feel kinda dirty.


----------



## nighthunter

Can't get a buck here where I am because to many are being shot under a lamp which is totally illegal here


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> I just bought a stihl 2 in 1 easy file to try, and it arrived yesterday, I felt excited! Now Wranglerstar had one and I feel kinda dirty.


 I have 1 with me all the time and love it even on a damaged chain a couple of rubs is all its needed to make it razor sharp again


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have the Husqvarna versions of those in 3 sizes. They work good, dont watch the wranglerstar vid on those. He used it on skip instead of full comp.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up some meat for the freezer last weekend View attachment 610384
> great time hunting the area where I grew up with my son, he shot this one first View attachment 610385
> then mine ran out. Haven’t hunted that area for over 20 years, sure was nice to be back, good luck hunting everyone!


Very nice


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> congrats to you and your son Nate.  didn't know you had whitetails in Ideeho. headin to the treestand in a few. temps up to 70* today but the bucks are ruttin strong.


Thanks Steve, yep whitetails and mulies both here. Hope ya get a big one.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Very nice


Thank you sir. Sounds like it should be good hunting with the snow and cold temps in your area, good luck!


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I have the Husqvarna versions of those in 3 sizes. They work good, dont watch the wranglerstar vid on those. He used it on skip instead of full comp.



What's the husky one called? I've not seen it. I've seen the Pferd csx, identical to the stihl but with blue handles (I'm guess stihl have some sort of arrangement with Pferd as the tool is the same)


----------



## muddstopper

I have used the husky version, but didnt like it. You have to flip the file to swap sides where as with the sthil, you just flip the whole rig. Just easier and faster.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I have used the husky version, but didnt like it. You have to flip the file to swap sides where as with the sthil, you just flip the whole rig. Just easier and faster.


That was the 'old' Pferd version (Chain Sharp - about $30):


'New' version (CHAIN SHARP CS-X - about $40):






Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea. That. But orange.

http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...N0YprTA0pq9Y2Di6JuV4OlGQABuh-j1IaAsQ5EALw_wcB


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. That. But orange.


$2 more for the Orange at Bailey's!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont shop at Bailey's. I get better prices at Wright Bros in Newark, OH. It's great to have a real local powerstore that can beat online prices.


----------



## Philbert

I use Bailey's for reference prices here on A.S., since everyone can look them up, and I can quote them as a site sponsor. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thank you sir. Sounds like it should be good hunting with the snow and cold temps in your area, good luck!


Thanks. Saw a bunch of does and fawns today. So if they keep hanging out where they are, the bucks will soon be around.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Pic time posers.  Wood shed mods under way....lofts removed also...need to design an inner screen door for the front, and cut the top center gables out and install screens


----------



## MustangMike

It is a 395 piston, and cut flat on top.


----------



## Haywire

Our first foot of the white stuff rolled in...


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Haven’t hunted that area for over 20 years, sure was nice to be back, good luck hunting everyone!



Where abouts are we looking at, Nate?


----------



## JustJeff

Just waiting on the white stuff here......


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Where abouts are we looking at, Nate?


West of you a bit, not too far from Kamiah, about 150 miles from Missoula , place called woodland. Place we shot the deer was my uncles, used to be my grandpas where my dad grew up, also was about 200 yds from where I shot my first deer about 1984. Sure was neat to be there with my son standing next to him when he shot his first buck (second deer, first was a doe). Lots of good memories.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> West of you a bit, not too far from Kamiah, about 150 miles from Missoula , place called woodland. Place we shot the deer was my uncles, used to be my grandpas where my dad grew up, also was about 200 yds from where I shot my first deer about 1984. Sure was neat to be there with my son standing next to him when he shot his first buck (second deer, first was a doe). Lots of good memories.


Cool. Been not too far from there, on the way to Orofino via rte. 12. from Lolo. Nice area!


----------



## Cody

Haywire said:


> Our first foot of the white stuff rolled in...




I had better not let my other half see these, she gets excited seeing snow and she wants to move out west bad enough!


----------



## nighthunter

Looking at a 088 at the moment that was used for a mill most of its life i don't know it's history it doesn't look the best but it's cheap compared to other saws it size it needs a exhaust I'm looking at buying it with the intention of a full rebuild but would it be hard and expensive to get oem parts


----------



## Cowboy254

Cody said:


> I had better not let my other half see these, she gets excited seeing snow



Well maybe you should, if that's all it takes  .


----------



## LondonNeil

So using a 395 piston from the spares bin instead of the big bore kit piston just cos you have it? I thought maybe you'd found the height and ring position meant to could turn a pop up into it. Still, 96cc should rip.


----------



## svk

Trying to scrounge up a deer here but nothing yet. I've yet to hear a rifle shot.


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 610573
> Just waiting on the white stuff here......



Nice looking snow machine, Jeff. She get used for work or just play? We scrounged quite a bit of wood with our old sled.
I like the looks of the new 2t Yamaha Viking, but the price tag scared me away


----------



## JustJeff

Haywire said:


> Nice looking snow machine, Jeff. She get used for work or just play? We scrounged quite a bit of wood with our old sled.
> I like the looks of the new 2t Yamaha Viking, but the price tag scared me away


Just play. We have a pretty good trail system here in Ontario and it’s the one thing I like about winter. The Viking is a nice sled as well especially if you use it for work. Mine does see some trail maintenance duty but mostly just hauling us around.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Gable vents cut and screened in...


----------



## MechanicMatt

We'll the boys were a little late, but they showed up and worked hard. Couldn't have gotten it done without the little punks.


----------



## dancan

That's gonna make for a really nice woodshed there Woodchip !
Glad the day worked out Matt [emoji3]


----------



## dancan

32 out there tonight .
Splitter trash , shorts and uglies of dry scrounged spruce choochin away in the furnace with the draft closed keeping the house at 75 [emoji41]


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> That's gonna make for a really nice woodshed there Woodchip !



Now I need some doors with screens


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, uncle Mike rolls in with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. Rocked my chain on my 262 early so was running my 362 when he hands me one of his wicked 60cc ported monsters. Ran three tanks through that beast and then 4 more through Bill's 372. Pops, Uncle Mike and ran saws for hours and the boys ran the splitters. Broke Back Bill managed to run the excavator and we knocked it out the park. Thank god for the two extra boys, the four youngers boys were still splitting wood when my body had checked out for the day. 

Like my uncle called it, all the guys that showed up for the party afterwards were just amazed what and how much we got done.


----------



## svk

Snow is getting a bit deep.


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah, uncle Mike rolls in with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. Rocked my chain on my 262 early so was running my 362 when he hands me one of his wicked 60cc ported monsters. Ran three tanks through that beast and then 4 more through Bill's 372. Pops, Uncle Mike and I rams saws for hours and the bows ran the splitters. Broke Back Bill managed to run the excavator and we knocked it out the park. Thanks god for the two extra boys, the four youngers boys were still splitting wood when my body had checked out for the day.
> 
> Like my uncle called it, all the guys that showed up for the party afterwards were just amazed what and how much we got done.



That sounds like a great day with plenty to show for it. It must be a good feeling when Uncle Mike rolls up with saws sticking out all over the place. "Yeah, we're gonna get stuff done today". Any pics?

Me, I spent most of my Sunday doing stuff for other people. A few hours painting the new shop of friends of ours then another couple mowing around the cricket oval for the local club. At this time of year the grass is exploding out of the ground and you have to keep on top of it. Then a bit more time mowing at my place. Painting and mowing aren't my favourite activities but it was at least a productive day.


----------



## farmer steve

here's a pic from the tree stand yesterday morning. lots of corn still standing here. this is the one farm where i scrounge the oak and hickory. i did see some locust trees that got blown over from a windstorm we had a while back. no deer.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ill ask my sister if she took any pics, I left my phone in the truck and just worked. That was about the only thing that annoyed me about the 20 crowd that was working. About every 20 min they had to check their phones. Its funny I called them "little punks" I think the two extra helpers are my size, my two nephews tower over me....hehehehehe. 
Older nephew showed up with boots, gloves and ready to work. The younger one, eh..... not so much. Luckily pops always brings extra everything. Yeah, when uncle Mike showed up and started emptying the car, it was a good sign. With that many big saws, when a chain started dulling you didn't have to stop to sharpen, you just grabbed the next saw in line. Some of the logs were just caked in dirt and mud, I wish I had taken a couple before and after pics, two log piles, now 90% split and stacked. The nephews can finish splitting and stacking. All logs bucked up and ready to go through the 6 way TimberWolf


----------



## svk

Sounds like a great day Matt. 

It's always amazing how much work can get done when you have a couple people who know their **** and several young bucks who are good at following directions.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, the key to the young bucks following directions is my dad and uncle mike. They keep those boys in check pretty good. Luckily the boys respect the older men enough to listen and do as their told. 

My sister has some pic's so when she emails them to me, I'll post them up.


----------



## JustJeff

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah, uncle Mike rolls in with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. Rocked my chain on my 262 early so was running my 362 when he hands me one of his wicked 60cc ported monsters. Ran three tanks through that beast and then 4 more through Bill's 372. Pops, Uncle Mike and ran saws for hours and the boys ran the splitters. Broke Back Bill managed to run the excavator and we knocked it out the park. Thank god for the two extra boys, the four youngers boys were still splitting wood when my body had checked out for the day.
> 
> Like my uncle called it, all the guys that showed up for the party afterwards were just amazed what and how much we got done.


“Mike rolls in with 11 saws” is my favorite part! Glad to hear the young lads earned some respect. It’s satisfying to know a hard days work helps someone out who needs it. Congrats on the good day.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You should have seen the eyes on the party crowd when he was shoe horning them all back into his mustang. My older nephew was going to load them and I quickly told him "NO! he has to do it, they only fit in one way" Uncle Mike is a saw nut for sure.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Pics


----------



## MechanicMatt

I wish my sister, or anyone else for that matter had pics of the two log piles that we started with.....
Or pics of all the saws....
Or a pic of the 8 guys that got it done....

But, pics are the last thing on your mind when your working. Its funny, its always the day after that I'm like, geez I wish I took pics....


----------



## MustangMike

It was a great time, but like MechanicMatt says, a bit hectic. All the cutting was done by MechanicMatt, his Dad (my brother, also Matt) and me. Bill got an extra delivery of wood and had some other wood on the far side of the garage from his property. In all, we bucked approximately 15 cord. Mostly Oak + Hickory, and some of it dirt covered.

One guy would work cutting the logs Bill pulled out of pile one with the Excavator, the other two climbed up the second pile and cut the logs in place. For that work the 60 and 70 cc saws with 20" bars are the best choice. Too much over cut with a longer bar, and not enough torque to avoid minor pinches with a smaller saw.

We got all the cutting done by 2:00, then went and enjoyed the party (Matt's niece's 10th birthday). At first, everyone says "why did you bring so many saws", but at the end of the day we had used everything from 50 cc to 99 cc, and it was hard to find a saw that still had a sharp chain!

Climbing on the wood pile, MechanicMatt really liked both his MOFO 262 and my MOFO 360. Bill (who is a long time tree guy and a Husky fan) watched my brother bucking the pieces held by the excavator, remarked "I don't think I have ever seen a 70 cc saw cut better than that 044". And when Bill served some Oak and Hickory logs that were too big for the 20" bars, my brother was really impressed with both my MOFO 460 and my 066 with the Cross/MMWS jug.

With all the Hickory we cut, I was really glad I brought a bunch of good running saws with square file chain!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Snow is getting a bit deep.
> 
> View attachment 610819



We got a bunch too. Sister was not impressed with the pictures I sent of me rodeoing her old sube in and out of deer camp. Little rascal did well.



MechanicMatt said:


> PicsView attachment 610874
> View attachment 610875
> View attachment 610876
> View attachment 610877



NICE!!!!!!

I'm still amazed that loggers out east haul like that. In my mind 100" lengths make way more sense. 

Your shed is very nice. Looks well thought out.

And you have a hoe flogging around too?!?!?!? SWEET!!!!!!! I assume it had a thumb. If it did you guys could make serious hay.



MustangMike said:


> It was a great time, but like MechanicMatt says, a bit hectic. All the cutting was done by MechanicMatt, his Dad (my brother, also Matt) and me. Bill got an extra delivery of wood and had some other wood on the far side of the garage from his property. In all, we bucked approximately 15 cord. Mostly Oak + Hickory, and some of it dirt covered.
> 
> One guy would work cutting the logs Bill pulled out of pile one with the Excavator, the other two climbed up the second pile and cut the logs in place. For that work the 60 and 70 cc saws with 20" bars are the best choice. Too much over cut with a longer bar, and not enough torque to avoid minor pinches with a smaller saw.
> 
> We got all the cutting done by 2:00, then went and enjoyed the party (Matt's niece's 10th birthday). At first, everyone says "why did you bring so many saws", but at the end of the day we had used everything from 50 cc to 99 cc, and it was hard to find a saw that still had a sharp chain!
> 
> Climbing on the wood pile, MechanicMatt really liked both his MOFO 262 and my MOFO 360. Bill (who is a long time tree guy and a Husky fan) watched my brother bucking the pieces held by the excavator, remarked "I don't think I have ever seen a 70 cc saw cut better than that 044". And when Bill served some Oak and Hickory logs that were too big for the 20" bars, my brother was really impressed with both my MOFO 460 and my 066 with the Cross/MMWS jug.
> 
> With all the Hickory we cut, I was really glad I brought a bunch of good running saws with square file chain!



You guys had a good time. 

I've read the situation you were in and here's my take on it. Because I have been there for all of it.

Equipment holding wood for you to cut. Large saw, big bar whack it down. 

Logs piled up. Large saw big bar hog it in. Kick rounds out of the way and hog back in. 

The crux to this is I used aggressive semi chisel that takes 10 minutes to touch up a 32" full comp chain

Square file is neat and fast, but i'm back out running before you have 10 teef done. 

Oh...and hoe operater Bill has never seen a Copsey full meal deal 7900 run.


----------



## MustangMike

benp said:


> Bill has never seen a Copsey full meal deal 7900 run.



I haven't either, but now you are going 80 cc, not 70. I'll compare my ported Dr Al 460 to the 7900s, it is a very strong saw, perfect with a 28" bar, even in Hickory!

Semi will survive the dirt better, but no way it goes through those rounds like my square file, and the square generally held up pretty well. We had to get this done, would rather just break out another saw, and sharpen them all later.

Also, Bill had a big old Black Locust log he wanted to to see me cut. My 066 went right through it! As I have said before, I think Hickory slows my saws more than any other wood. It is not just about hardness, I think the wood grain in Hickory is just very tough to break.


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> I haven't either, but now you are going 80 cc, not 70. I'll compare my ported Dr Al 460 to the 7900s, it is a very strong saw, perfect with a 28" bar, even in Hickory!
> 
> Semi will survive the dirt better, but no way it goes through those rounds like my square file, and the square generally held up pretty well. We had to get this done, would rather just break out another saw, and sharpen them all later.
> 
> Also, Bill had a big old Black Locust log he wanted to to see me cut. My 066 went right through it! As I have said before, I think Hickory slows my saws more than any other wood. It is not just about hardness, I think the wood grain in Hickory is just very tough to break.



It starts with a 7. It's a 70cc saw. lol. I think the few of them in the wild reside at my location and I don't really know of anyone else with more than one.

I absolutely agree on how semi vs square file works. That being said, I will be out there longer and back in the game faster than someone with square file.

I have had some bald white oak that was horrid to cut. The 394 was mad until I put semi chisel on it.

My personal thought is that there is a point of diminishing returns regarding big saw, sharp as nuts chain, and super hard wood.

The aforementioned white oak would only dust with standard newly sharp full chisel. I put a semi chisel on it and the saw absolutely ate it.

ETA - 28" bar is a perfect balance on my 7900's. They do very well with that vs 20" or 24".


----------



## MechanicMatt

Benp you ever hear the story of "The Red Thorn"?? I was a Dolmar that Eric had to "fix". He sure can build a quick saw. 

Uncle Mike, didn't seem like it was 85% Hickory we were cutting?? The maple was SOOOO soft, the Ash soft, and that dang Hickory..... Man that was some tough stuff.

Did some sawing around my place this morning, got a question....... How small do you guys cut too? I mean when bucking rounds out of the tops?? In years past, I was a wood snob and would just drag the stick out the woods with the tractor and then do all the work near the splitter. This year, the standing dead ash has pretty well been groomed, so I've actually chopped up a few tops. How small around do you guys stop????


----------



## MechanicMatt

My helper, this little girl loves to help me.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Benp you ever hear the story of "The Red Thorn"?? I was a Dolmar that Eric had to "fix". He sure can build a quick saw.
> 
> Uncle Mike, didn't seem like it was 85% Hickory we were cutting?? The maple was SOOOO soft, the Ash soft, and that dang Hickory..... Man that was some tough stuff.
> 
> Did some sawing around my place this morning, got a question....... How small do you guys cut too? I mean when bucking rounds out of the tops?? In years past, I was a wood snob and would just drag the stick out the woods with the tractor and then do all the work near the splitter. This year, the standing dead ash has pretty well been groomed, so I've actually chopped up a few tops. How small around do you guys stop????



Eric is a super good dude. He was more than gracious to this freak out something not going right flunky when something was squirrelly. 

If it is not fore arm diameter then it stays for me. 

I just figure you have to draw a line. That's how I have been with all scrounging.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess because I used to have a hard time finding all the wood I needed to heat my house, I generally will cut everything over 1" diameter and split everything over 3". No shame in burning unsplit wood. Wast not/Want not!!!


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, the 044/440 is far different from the 046/460. 044s are noticeably lighter and well suited to being and all around saws with a 20" bar, while 460s are more suited to felling and bucking and larger bars.

The 7900 is much closer in weight and displacement to the 460. In my mind, 80 cc is 75-85.


----------



## MustangMike

benp said:


> It starts with a 7. It's a 70cc saw.



By your definition, my 59 cc MS 362 C is a 50 cc saw (not 60, as everyone considers it). By that standard, it is a real screamer!


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 610943
> My helper, this little girl loves to help me.



Awesome!!!!!! she is going to kick you in the nuts some day for that picture. Literally.

Just a heads up. Good on you for having kids that don't mind work like that.


MustangMike said:


> IMO, the 044/440 is far different from the 046/460. 044s are noticeably lighter and well suited to being and all around saws with a 20" bar, while 460s are more suited to felling and bucking and larger bars.
> 
> The 7900 is much closer in weight and displacement to the 460. In my mind, 80 cc is 75-85.



I guess I have never even considered a 70cc saw running a 20" bar. I have always felt 70cc was 24" on up. No real logic in that to me since a 60cc saw will command a 20" bar.


----------



## JustJeff

I cut right on down to wrist size wood and I have skinny arms. lol. Hate to see the wood rot and it’s nice to have the smalls to start a fire. I split a lot of the 3-4 inch stuff for that reason. 
I have a 20” bar on my 460. Might get a longer one some day but honestly, most wood I get isn’t that big. I can cut almost 30” from one side by over bucking. And what I can’t I cut from both sides.


----------



## svk

If it's smaller than 3" diameter it stays in the woods for me unless it's oak then I will go down to 2".


----------



## svk

044 is a real nimble saw for its power. Although so is the 7900. Both have lots of torque too. 

If I had to start fresh I'd probably do one of those two ported for my big saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

benp said:


> Awesome!!!!!! she is going to kick you in the nuts some day for that picture. Literally.
> 
> Just a heads up. Good on you for having kids that don't mind work like that.
> 
> 
> I guess I have never even considered a 70cc saw running a 20" bar. I have always felt 70cc was 24" on up. No real logic in that to me since a 60cc saw will command a 20" bar.


I normally run a 20 on my 395.


----------



## Philbert

Since this thread is called '_Scrounging Firewood_', I will confess to wood down to thumb size for kindling. A.K.A 'Zogger wood': cut it with some good, long-handled, loppers (compound, anvil style).

Of course, I am collecting 'opportunity wood' in the city for recreational burning, not feeding an OWB.

Anything I don't burn I have to haul to the compost site.

I have passed up a number of tree service companies working in the neighborhood recently, because I just do not have any more room to store the stuff.

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I have a ton of pics of my girls doing firewood. I'm damned lucky to have such good kids. 

Today I was going to wrist size, my kids wrist that is, hehehehe


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just a few of my helpers helping


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> “Mike rolls in with 11 saws” is my favorite part! Glad to hear the young lads earned some respect. It’s satisfying to know a hard days work helps someone out who needs it. Congrats on the good day.


i don't know how many saws Mike had at the PA GTG but it was a Mustang full.  i couldn't run them all because of my back but i know everyone else liked running them. he gets any more saws and he'll need one of these.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You know, I have been thinking about the responses to "what diameter do you cut too" I gotta say, I have probably left cords of tops in the woods due to not wanting to "waste gas and time on little stuff" I think I'm gonna go pick up a pair of lopping shears, fiskars of course, and go in the back lot and drag out a couple trailer loads. I can give them to the twelve year old daughter and tell her to go to town. If the 8 year old was stronger, she'd do it all day just to make me proud.


----------



## aheeejd

Tim L said:


> What part of NH ? I live in Boscawen and we were ok, my BIL lives in Loudon and they were out of power for days.


I'm in Bedford NH. And a few of those pics were taken in Northwood NH, that's where I cut & split my wood at FIL house. 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## benp

woodchip rookie said:


> I normally run a 20 on my 395.



Why? Seriously why? There is zero logic in that thought process aside from "I can."

That is something i have never understood.

Heavy ass power head that the bar in no way shape or form balances out.



MechanicMatt said:


> Just a few of my helpers helpingView attachment 610955
> View attachment 610956
> View attachment 610957
> View attachment 610958
> View attachment 610959



Awesome family Matt!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks, they are good girls. I bribe them with guns, fishing gear and four wheelers to keep them doing what I want. 

What kind of wood do you cut out in MN? We have hard wood and I like a 20 on my 75cc saw, in the process of building another big bore kit Husky and will probably put a 28 on it for felling. But a 20 on the 75cc is like when Obi Won gives Luke Vaders old lightsaber....... CUTS THROUGH EVERYTHING.
I don't understand the 20 bar on a 90cc saw either, its like carrying around a 12in cinder block and getting little for it. 
I have 136 with 14in 55CP with 16 and the 20's on the 262xp and 362xpBB. Every size covered and only use the little saws for bucking littler wood.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Thanks, they are good girls. I bribe them with guns, fishing gear and four wheelers to keep them doing what I want.
> 
> What kind of wood do you cut out in MN? We have hard wood and I like a 20 on my 75cc saw, in the process of building another big bore kit Husky and will probably put a 28 on it for felling. But a 20 on the 75cc is like when Obi Won gives Luke Vaders old lightsaber....... CUTS THROUGH EVERYTHING.
> I don't understand the 20 bar on a 90cc saw either, its like carrying around a 12in cinder block and getting little for it.
> I have 136 with 14in 55CP with 16 and the 20's on the 262xp and 362xpBB. Every size covered and only use the little saws for bucking littler wood.



If I had a family like yours the paychecks would be going to optics, reloading components, and long range classes for the girls. Sorry dear, no date night this friday, I bought the girls matching Schmit and Benders.

You have got yourself some good kids there. You are truly blessed.

Imo, If I was looking for a firewood saw a 562 with a 24" bar would be all I would ever need.

And I would run it with aggressive semi chisel.

The majority of wood we cut is sugar maple, tamarack , red maple, black ash, and red/white oak. None of it is an issue to cut unless it is bald with no bark.

Eta- I forgot about paper birch and popple.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love me a ported 562xp. Bad bad saw....

My girls both have there own .22's and shot guns. 20ga for the older one and .410 for the little one. Both good shots, the older one drives me a bit crazy with her .22, its a 10/22 and she sure can squeeze that trigger fast. Little one watches "The Rifleman" on Saturday mornings, so naturally she has a Henry with the big loop. She conserved her ammo till my pops "showed her how its done" and now I think she tries to shoot like him and Lucas McCain....


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> I love me a ported 562xp. Bad bad saw....
> 
> My girls both have there own .22's and shot guns. 20ga for the older one and .410 for the little one. Both good shots, the older one drives me a bit crazy with her .22, its a 10/22 and she sure can squeeze that trigger fast. Little one watches "The Rifleman" on Saturday mornings, so naturally she has a Henry with the big loop. She conserved her ammo till my pops "showed her how its done" and now I think she tries to shoot like him and Lucas McCain....


That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Speaking of ported 562's, has Bob (spike60) been around lately?? How about the Marine guy that used a full size van to scrounge?


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the tree guys around here run 20" B&C on 460/461s and have 660s for the bigger stuff (36" usually) and top handles for the little stuff.

I run 20" bars on 4 saws, 2 ported 60 cc saws, and 2 modded (but not ported) 70 cc saws. The 70s have a bit more grunt (like if your worried about getting pinched on the log pile). The 50 cc saws have 16" + 18" and the larger saws have 24", 28" and one with 36".

I put a 24" bar on my 044 a few weeks ago to fell a Ash that was just over 20". Put a 20" B&C back on it as soon as I got home, it just handles so much nicer with that on it. The Stihl 20" E bar is very light, much lighter and better handling than a 20" ES bar.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Your 360 with the Sugihara bar was just about perfect.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was going to put it in the back of my truck when I left, but you didn't drink enough so you would have noticed....


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Speaking of ported 562's, has Bob (spike60) been around lately??



I believe he posts regularly on another channel.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Speaking of ported 562's, has Bob (spike60) been around lately?? How about the Marine guy that used a full size van to scrounge?



Dancan? He is the king of scrounging with the mom van. 

And he also has plastic canned Copenhagen and Bud Black Crown Tall boys.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Your 360 with the Sugihara bar was just about perfect.



That is a nice saw! Dr Al does one heck of a port job!


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Most of the tree guys around here run 20" B&C on 460/461s and have 660s for the bigger stuff (36" usually) and top handles for the little stuff.
> 
> I run 20" bars on 4 saws, 2 ported 60 cc saws, and 2 modded (but not ported) 70 cc saws. The 70s have a bit more grunt (like if your worried about getting pinched on the log pile). The 50 cc saws have 16" + 18" and the larger saws have 24", 28" and one with 36".
> 
> I put a 24" bar on my 044 a few weeks ago to fell a Ash that was just over 20". Put a 20" B&C back on it as soon as I got home, it just handles so much nicer with that on it. The Stihl 20" E bar is very light, much lighter and better handling than a 20" ES bar.



OK. 

Pretty interesting. Thanks!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan I know, he has a minivan, this guy was in the services and had a full size van...


----------



## tnichols

Haven’t posted for awhile, but it’s the season finally. So, the old truck club cab carries proper kit for scrounging.


----------



## dancan

Benp , fyi , my ported 394 is a hoot with an 18" lol
No scrounging for me this weekend , the honey do list was just too long [emoji850]
I did start putting away some of the wood I've drug home, some spruce for next season and a bit plus started to move some hardwood for the 20/21 and a bit for 2022 .


----------



## tnichols

My son had a basketball tournament today just 15 minutes from the timber I cut in, so, I ran down there a couple times between games to get off the bleachers and get some air. Scrounged this half a jag of Mulberry.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Dancan I know, he has a minivan, this guy was in the services and had a full size van...



A church van? Those come in tonners. We may have a new contender to the scrounger throne. 

@dancan is going to have to up his game. A church van doesn't put up rookie numbers.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Benp, its Ambull01, he had a full size van didn't he? And a CTS-V if I remember right.... Its been a LONG time since I spent this much time on the site.....


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> Benp, its Ambull01, he had a full size van didn't he? And a CTS-V if I remember right.... Its been a LONG time since I spent this much time on the site.....



I believe you are right

I don't recollect the Cadillac Touring Sport Vette......but they are stupid fun. Girlfriend's Uncle has one. It gets groceries quick.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> If it's smaller than 3" diameter it stays in the woods for me unless it's oak then I will go down to 2".



The oak we have is Bur Oak so when there's more bark than there is wood is usually when I stop. That size, and on up to 6-8" I cut 28-30" lengths for the stove in the garage. I can split that by hand usually and seems to season in one summer, not as much moisture that high up maybe? All the dead red elm around I take ALL of it, the tiny branches get the cordless circular saw taken to them for kindling.


----------



## nighthunter

I use a chop saw for my kindling as it's quicker than a saw
On another note it's a sad day for me as I'm trading my favourite saw(ms291) in against a new ms362 and finally speaking of bar sizes the smallest bar on the 660 is 30" . 16 or 18 on my 50-60cc saws and a 12 on a 181


----------



## woodchip rookie

benp said:


> Why? Seriously why? There is zero logic in that thought process aside from "I can."
> Heavy ass power head that the bar in no way shape or form balances out.


Several reasons.
1) I can. 
2) I have a 32" for it but most of the time the wood I cut less than 20". So you think a 562 with a 20" will outcut AND out-noodle a 395 with a 20"? I think not. Take 18" long logs, turn them, noodle to quarters, stack on pile. Done.
3) I have a 3-saw plan. T540xp/12" b&c, 445/16"b&c (Soon to be a 550xp) and the 395. I dont want saws that are close in power. One tiny, one truely mid-size, and then the biggest. (3120 is too big)
4) I don't know if you have ever run a 395 but it balances perfect with a 20. It may not be what YOU would choose to do, but I fail to see the complete lack of logic in my arsenal.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I am back..... Went out west 4 a few weeks Sedona / Texas Canyon / Desert Museum in Tucson / Red Rock and the Grand Canyon.
What a trip I want to go back again.
Wife's family in Tucson .... 
Sorry I missed the GTG in Pa. 
I think with CAD we all need to have the correct setup saw for the job 
Full wrap full chisel on felling saws 
I like square file chain but have saws setup for dirty wood that has been drug through the mud (round) 
Round on the stumping saw as well 
Ripping chain on the Lombard I use to noodle 24inch setup 
I have an 801 Jonsereds with a 20 inch ( 80cc on a 8 tooth ) I have a 10 tooth rim to try but need to add some links to the chain to try it
Should be fun bucking


----------



## JustJeff

I guess if the same setup worked for everyone, the manufacturers would only make a handful of saws. Thank God that’s not the case!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I like them all.... some more than others 
Old reed valves are my favorite 
Something I can lean on lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

My plane engine has reeds...100cc twin


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Why? Seriously why? There is zero logic in that thought process aside from "I can."
> 
> That is something i have never understood.
> 
> Heavy ass power head that the bar in no way shape or form balances out.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome family Matt!!!


20" on my 2186 balances fine but 18" doesn't. The 20" bar is nice because there's not too much sticking out of the log to hit rocks.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I guess if the same setup worked for everyone, the manufacturers would only make a handful of saws.


Old guy once told me, '_Sell 'em what they want, not what they need'_. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Several reasons.
> 1) I can.
> 2) I have a 32" for it but most of the time the wood I cut less than 20". So you think a 562 with a 20" will outcut AND out-noodle a 395 with a 20"? I think not. Take 18" long logs, turn them, noodle to quarters, stack on pile. Done.
> 3) I have a 3-saw plan. T540xp/12" b&c, 445/16"b&c (Soon to be a 550xp) and the 395. I dont want saws that are close in power. One tiny, one truely mid-size, and then the biggest. (3120 is too big)
> 4) I don't know if you have ever run a 395 but it balances perfect with a 20. It may not be what YOU would choose to do, but I fail to see the complete lack of logic in my arsenal.


i have a 20 saw plan and i use 'em all. sooner or later.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Old guy once told me, '_Sell 'em what they want, not what they need'_.
> 
> Philbert


Some truth. My boss at the marine dealership I worked at in college sold a guy the boat he wanted to sell (and had higher profit margin) versus the boat the guy wanted. The guy saw my boat (very similar to what he actually wanted) and was freakin pissed because boss told him he wouldn't sell those. Not sure if they ever did any more business together.


----------



## nighthunter

svk said:


> Some truth. My boss at the marine dealership I worked at in college sold a guy the boat he wanted to sell (and had higher profit margin) versus the boat the guy wanted. The guy saw my boat (very similar to what he actually wanted) and was freakin pissed because boss told him he wouldn't sell those. Not sure if they ever did any more business together.


 That reminds me one day I was at local husqvarna dealer when a oldish man was getting served in front of me he was looking for a small saw for cutting pallets and such (not exactly large trees) he told the dealer that he had a very bad back and was not able to carry anything heavy for any period of time so the dealer told him that the best saw for the job was a 365 with a 24" bar (that combo of saw is not exactly light in my opinion ) the customer didn't agree with him at the start but after a while was persuaded that it was the right size for the job he needed it's no wonder that dealer went out of business. Im


----------



## Cowboy254

My dad had/has a Stihl and his dad's dad had a Stihl etc so I had a bit of a lean that way when it came to buying my first saw but I went and spoke to both the Stihl and husky dealer. I asked both what their saw would do better than the other brand equivalent and neither of them had much to say apart from the flippy caps on the Stihl so I was satisfied either would be a good choice. But when the Stihl guy asked me what I wanted it for and I said cutting 6-8 cubes a year (2 cord) he suggested a 50cc range saw where the husky guy said "The bigger the better". He would have sold me a 3120 if I had been game and lost me at that point since the only saw I had used to that point was dad's 031AV with 16 inch bar and that was only a couple of times. 

Of course, now I think the husky guy was right  but the small firewoodin' saw was what I needed at the time to get me started.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My pops has a stihl, My uncle had 1 stihl (at the time) but a old man came into the dealership for a oil change on his Silverado, he had a Husqvarna in the bed of the truck. It turns out he was too old for the "big saw" and was going to trade it in on a little Husqvarna. He mentioned that he was afraid they'd only give him $50 for it, I asked him what he wanted and the rest is history. If only I could convince my uncle that Swedish saws are superior to German saws......

In fairness, I do own and enjoy both. Just lean towards the Swedish


----------



## KiwiBro

Have only just returned to buying anything husqvarna after an absolute arsewipe of a dealer put me off many years ago. Of course, I'll never again set foot in that guys store as long as I live, but the deal on a 395xp at another dealer was pretty good, and at the time Stihl had made mincemeat of their 661 re-re-release, so I'm happy. That said, I've found some pretty cheap (like, about $800 off retail here by the time it is delivered) husky deals overseas that make me want to import a few more saws and start a small pop-up stall in the carpark of the aforementioned prick dealer's store. Just for giggles.

Essentially a bit like this lady (who was actually fired for this salutation of Trump's motorcade recently)



Ill-advised and fraught with consequences, but seemed like a good idea and rather satisfying at the time.


----------



## dancan

I'm burnin scrounged up spruce tonight keeping the chill out cut up with a lil 40 or 50 cc Stihl , it's all that the dealer would sell me


----------



## woodchip rookie

They save the pro saws for the pros.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I put a Magnum sticker on a 4218 poulan thing never cut better


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> My dad had/has a Stihl and his dad's dad had a Stihl etc so I had a bit of a lean that way when it came to buying my first saw but I went and spoke to both the Stihl and husky dealer. I asked both what their saw would do better than the other brand equivalent and neither of them had much to say apart from the flippy caps on the Stihl so I was satisfied either would be a good choice. But when the Stihl guy asked me what I wanted it for and I said cutting 6-8 cubes a year (2 cord) he suggested a 50cc range saw where the husky guy said "The bigger the better". He would have sold me a 3120 if I had been game and lost me at that point since the only saw I had used to that point was dad's 031AV with 16 inch bar and that was only a couple of times.
> 
> Of course, now I think the husky guy was right  but the small firewoodin' saw was what I needed at the time to get me started.


I don't dislike husqvarna I haven't used 1 enough but when the time came for my own chainsaw I didn't have a high income but I wanted a decent saw so I went to the local husky dealer and explained the situation that I'd pay a third of what the saw was priced at and pay rest within 6 weeks he said no full or nothing. I wouldn't have mind if did not know me but I was only living about 3 minutes away from his shop and was good friends with his brother. As I had a big side job on i needed a saw so I went to the stihl dealer that didn't know me and explained my situation again so to my surprise he said yes on 1 condition that he needed proof of where I lived . I finished the side job the weekend after and paid of the saw in full so that's why I will stick with stihl because of that dealer who gave me a chance
You can't beat a good dealer
(Ps I'm not pissed off at the husky dealer because if I'm selling something I'd want the money upfront )


----------



## rarefish383

Some one told me if you told a Stihl dealer you were going to use your saw for milling they would void the warranty. Then I saw a Husky add with a 3120 on a mill. An old friend had been the book keeper for a local Husky dealer, and he said they were a good shop. I called the Husky shop and talked to the owner and told him I was looking at a 3120 and an 880. Told him I had cash. Wanted the saw and 3 bars. Whatever he had in the 24", 40" and 60" range. He said he didn't stock 3120's because so few people need them. Said he could have one in in a few days and would call me back in a few hours with price. No call. Called next day and he said he forgot to check, would call back in a couple hours. No call. Saw on line that an Ace Hadware dealer about 20 miles down the road was a Stihl dealer. They happened to have a Stihl sale going on. Asked if he had an 880, said yep got a couple of them. Drove down to take a look. Wound up saving some money and bought a 660. Told him I wanted 3 bars. What he had in stock were 24", 36" and 47". Told him I was getting it just for milling. He said no problem. Then he said that the 47" bar would void the warranty, 660 was rated at 36" max. Told him I had cash. He knocked 10% of the sale price. The sale on the 660 was with the 36" bar, so he gave me the 24" for half price and threw the chain in free. Gave me a gallon of bar oil and 6 quarts of synthetic mix free. Called the Husky dealer back. When he heard it was me he said sorry he forgot to work up prices again. Told him no problem, I bought a Stihl. Maybe he thought I was just some yoyo that didn't know beans. But, he had the advantage. I was leaning Husky because of the warranty thing. All he had to do was put together the price. Now, I can't see ever buying a new Husky, I give all of my business to the dealer that helped me out the minute I walked in his store, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dealers like that give the manufacturers a bad name. Both ways.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Some one told me if you told a Stihl dealer you were going to use your saw for milling they would void the warranty. Then I saw a Husky add with a 3120 on a mill. An old friend had been the book keeper for a local Husky dealer, and he said they were a good shop. I called the Husky shop and talked to the owner and told him I was looking at a 3120 and an 880. Told him I had cash. Wanted the saw and 3 bars. Whatever he had in the 24", 40" and 60" range. He said he didn't stock 3120's because so few people need them. Said he could have one in in a few days and would call me back in a few hours with price. No call. Called next day and he said he forgot to check, would call back in a couple hours. No call. Saw on line that an Ace Hadware dealer about 20 miles down the road was a Stihl dealer. They happened to have a Stihl sale going on. Asked if he had an 880, said yep got a couple of them. Drove down to take a look. Wound up saving some money and bought a 660. Told him I wanted 3 bars. What he had in stock were 24", 36" and 47". Told him I was getting it just for milling. He said no problem. Then he said that the 47" bar would void the warranty, 660 was rated at 36" max. Told him I had cash. He knocked 10% of the sale price. The sale on the 660 was with the 36" bar, so he gave me the 24" for half price and threw the chain in free. Gave me a gallon of bar oil and 6 quarts of synthetic mix free. Called the Husky dealer back. When he heard it was me he said sorry he forgot to work up prices again. Told him no problem, I bought a Stihl. Maybe he thought I was just some yoyo that didn't know beans. But, he had the advantage. I was leaning Husky because of the warranty thing. All he had to do was put together the price. Now, I can't see ever buying a new Husky, I give all of my business to the dealer that helped me out the minute I walked in his store, Joe.



And thus a lifelong allegiance is formed. I wonder if husky and Stihl have worked out that having the right dealer makes such a difference.


----------



## rarefish383

I have a Stihl dealer less than 2 miles from my house, at the local Southern States. I deal at the SS quite a bit, but didn't look to them when I was shopping saws because the guy in charge of the saw shop was a jerk. He's gone now and the new guy is pretty decent. So, for oil and stuff I go to them, but big ticket stuff I go back to the Ace dealer that sold me the 660, Joe.


----------



## svk

I've shared this story before but the first three Stihl dealers I contacted for pricing on a 241 had never heard of that model. One argued that I meant 251 and he'd hook me up. No thanks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A F-150? Whats that?! You mean a Prius?!


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> A F-150? Whats that?! You mean a Prius?!



Yeah, sure we've got bicycles and you can put a mowing deck on it so you can clean your gutters too. Just the thing you need for getting your taxes done while you're shooting polar bears in the Sahara!


----------



## KiwiBro

Some really good Stihl dealers around here but they are victims of Stihl HQ's policies just as much as the end user is, so I'll keep importing my own Stihls if need be.


----------



## svk

From what I can tell, as long as you sell at least a certain number of saws, the company doesn't seem to care if you provide good service or not.


----------



## JustJeff

That’s why in every saw x vs saw y thread, it’s invariably said that both are good and go with the one that has a dealer you like.


----------



## muddstopper

My local dealer sells both husky and stihl. Get what you want there. true they dont stock the 3120 or the 088. Not that big a demand, but if you want one, they can have it in a few days. Do really good low country boils pretty often too.


----------



## Jeffkrib

One big differences between Stihl and Husqvarna, is Husqvarna is a listed company with executives chasing big bonuses based on profit growth, they are happy to take risks like borrowing lots of money to get that growth.
Stihl on the other hand is family owned and from near Stuttgart. Family owned companies from that part of Germany are famously conservative with their money, they don't chase growth. They are proud to keep jobs in Germany and their home town, their tooling and machinery will be all German sourced ....... Pretty much how every company should be really.
I wish we had companys like this in Australia.
The dealers in the regions is another story


----------



## MustangMike

The dealer near me that sells both knows little about either.


----------



## MechanicMatt

In town, we have both dealers and they are both jerks. Id rather drive a hour away and see a good guy named Bob.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> In town, we have both dealers and they are both jerks. Id rather drive a hour away and see a good guy named Bob.


I drive about 22 hours to see that same guy


----------



## MustangMike

Bob is a fantastic guy, I wish he sold the brand I prefer! Always like seeing/talking to him at GTGs.


----------



## turnkey4099

MechanicMatt said:


> In town, we have both dealers and they are both jerks. Id rather drive a hour away and see a good guy named Bob.



I have a John Deere dealer who now carries Stihl just 1/2 mile down the road. Has a very good inventory but the saws and garden equip are very obviously a side line and any service comes after the farmers needs. Service tech is also the farm equipment service supervisor so guess who has priority.

Other than getting something over the parts counter my business goes down the road 20 miles to Ace Hardware who has a full time saw mechanic.


----------



## nighthunter

That why on a good day if your served with in 30 mins is perfect but on a bad day you might as well clear your schedule that's how busy my stihl dealer


----------



## LondonNeil

At least you guys have a few brands to choose from. Here in the UK, if we ignore the utter bollox Chinese rubbish, there is stihl and husky and that's basically it. I could get some poulan home owner saws like the pro 5020 but it would be via the web and getting any parts would be impossible (I looked into this several months back, before I bought the 038 super), I could get a makita but finding a dealer for those would be real work, and although it's possible I suspect, to get jonsered, echo and dolmar, those brands are rare and finding a dealer for support would be tough, you'd be relying on the postal service for anything other than stihl and husky.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> At least you guys have a few brands to choose from. Here in the UK, if we ignore the utter bollox Chinese rubbish, there is stihl and husky and that's basically it. I could get some poulan home owner saws like the pro 5020 but it would be via the web and getting any parts would be impossible (I looked into this several months back, before I bought the 038 super), I could get a makita but finding a dealer for those would be real work, and although it's possible I suspect, to get jonsered, echo and dolmar, those brands are rare and finding a dealer for support would be tough, you'd be relying on the postal service for anything other than stihl and husky.


 Neil did you look at solo's they are a German company and make good saws except for the 681 they had continues trouble with the oil pumps at least the 1 I had did for a finish i ran the chain loose because of the trouble with the pump . solos have some serious torque available


----------



## LondonNeil

I didn't look at solo, I'd not heard of that brand before. It might be here, I've just not heard of it.


----------



## nighthunter

I need a big saw at the moment for some big trees and my 660 struggling with the largest trees and also want to do some milling so I was looking at second hand saws that are very hard to find but found 2 saws after a while 
088 or 3120 
088 was used for milling most of its life and is cheap at 500 euro ( worried about the crank) 
I no nothing of the 3120 history but the dealer who sold it new told me it has worked hard and is priced at 900 euro
What would your opinions be 
(I'm allowed to do a compression test on 088 but not the husky as I don't have a tester and either has the private seller)


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> I need a big saw at the moment for some big trees and my 660 struggling with the largest trees and also want to do some milling so I was looking at second hand saws that are very hard to find but found 2 saws after a while
> 088 or 3120
> 088 was used for milling most of its life and is cheap at 500 euro ( worried about the crank)
> I no nothing of the 3120 history but the dealer who sold it new told me it has worked hard and is priced at 900 euro
> What would your opinions be
> (I'm allowed to do a compression test on 088 but not the husky as I don't have a tester and either has the private seller)


Will they allow you to pop the muffler on the Husky?

I don't know what saw prices look like in your market but 500eu seems reasonable if it's not a wreck.


----------



## nighthunter

No all he'll do with the husky is make a few cuts
The 088 looks rough but he says it runs strong and will allow a compression test


----------



## LondonNeil

It's always a bit of a gamble on a used saw. I was once told ' buy the seller', i.e. if you think the seller is being straight then go with him.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> It's always a bit of a gamble on a used saw. I was once told ' buy the seller', i.e. if you think the seller is being straight then go with him.


Very good point.


----------



## JustJeff

Be a helluva tree for a 660 to struggle. We are going to need pics!


----------



## benp

woodchip rookie said:


> Several reasons.
> 1) I can.
> 2) I have a 32" for it but most of the time the wood I cut less than 20". So you think a 562 with a 20" will outcut AND out-noodle a 395 with a 20"? I think not. Take 18" long logs, turn them, noodle to quarters, stack on pile. Done.
> 3) I have a 3-saw plan. T540xp/12" b&c, 445/16"b&c (Soon to be a 550xp) and the 395. I dont want saws that are close in power. One tiny, one truely mid-size, and then the biggest. (3120 is too big)
> 4) I don't know if you have ever run a 395 but it balances perfect with a 20. It may not be what YOU would choose to do, but I fail to see the complete lack of logic in my arsenal.




Because you can. I can totally respect that.

I guess I have never really messed with 18" length rounds. For a straight noodler, the 395 would do well as well as down to a 562. I know the outboard clutch is a choke point for noodling on the 395. It is on the 394 when noodling 30" rounds.

I have never run a 395. The fact it balances awesome with a 20" I find questionable but, if it does for you, then awesome.

I do have a 394 with a 32" that is my go to saw. I grab that saw for pretty much everything from limbing to hogging. 36" just wrecked the whole dance of a great saw for me.

My 7900's (mid size) smallest bar is 24". They balance better with 24" and 28" than 20". They actually feel lighter in hand with a 24" bar than 20. I also have a 28" bar so that is on the other one. These actually noodle better than the 394 due to discharge.

My little kid Dolmar 510 has an 18" bar. That's what gets thrown in the vehicle when going out in the woods to check trails.

Which still leaves me, why a 20" bar with a big saw when same can be done with less.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I dunno Benp, I think 20in just gets a lot done for me. Grew up running 20in while cutting fire wood. I did find a 77cc Poulan Pro (Jonsered) on Craigslist for $100 I've seriously been considering grabbing, it has a 24 but I might put a 28 on it for "my big saw" Any of you fellas run a 2077 Red, or Partner 7700 or Poulan Pro 475?? I figure $100 for a 77cc saw, if it runs it is a good deal..... Unless you guys tell me that model is a turd....

Was running my smallest Husky today, the pallet pile at work was getting out of hand so the 136 got going and made some kindling for my woodstove. I keep the flats handy for the wife and just run the 2x4 sections in the stove for "free heat" Ive learned to run them wide open throttle so that they don't nasty up the chimney too much. 

Little update on Bills wood pile, my jackass nephew that stepped up big on Saturday, he was supposed to finish the splitting yesterday... Still hasn't showed up. Bill asked me if I have heard from him, "nope, but ill fix his ass" quick call to my dad (he gives NO ***** about hurting feelings) and I think the kid will be there tomorrow. Pops has never been one to sugar coat anything, he'll explain to my 20 year old nephew that real men don't say they are going to do something then back out. I was worried that the kid was just saying he'd show to make himself look good to my dad, pops told me to give him the benefit of the doubt. And I know, something might have come up, but NO CALL NO SHOW is BULL$HIT.
Looks like Saturday I'll be doing wood again, oh at my house too, having a load of logs dropped off too. Bartered one of my employees, his dad sells wood. Traded "take off wheels" for a load of logs, he said "you sure you don't want split wood" I said, will I get more wood in log form.... "yes" well I don't mind working, give me logs.


----------



## MustangMike

Let me know if you need help.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ill let you know


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> I dunno Benp, I think 20in just gets a lot done for me. Grew up running 20in while cutting fire wood. I did find a 77cc Poulan Pro (Jonsered) on Craigslist for $100 I've seriously been considering grabbing, it has a 24 but I might put a 28 on it for "my big saw" Any of you fellas run a 2077 Red, or Partner 7700 or Poulan Pro 475?? I figure $100 for a 77cc saw, if it runs it is a good deal..... Unless you guys tell me that model is a turd....
> 
> Was running my smallest Husky today, the pallet pile at work was getting out of hand so the 136 got going and made some kindling for my woodstove. I keep the flats handy for the wife and just run the 2x4 sections in the stove for "free heat" Ive learned to run them wide open throttle so that they don't nasty up the chimney too much.
> 
> Little update on Bills wood pile, my jackass nephew that stepped up big on Saturday, he was supposed to finish the splitting yesterday... Still hasn't showed up. Bill asked me if I have heard from him, "nope, but ill fix his ass" quick call to my dad (he gives NO ***** about hurting feelings) and I think the kid will be there tomorrow. Pops has never been one to sugar coat anything, he'll explain to my 20 year old nephew that real men don't say they are going to do something then back out. I was worried that the kid was just saying he'd show to make himself look good to my dad, pops told me to give him the benefit of the doubt. And I know, something might have come up, but NO CALL NO SHOW is BULL$HIT.
> Looks like Saturday I'll be doing wood again, oh at my house too, having a load of logs dropped off too. Bartered one of my employees, his dad sells wood. Traded "take off wheels" for a load of logs, he said "you sure you don't want split wood" I said, will I get more wood in log form.... "yes" well I don't mind working, give me logs.




And I get that Matt, I do. 

But running a 20" bar on 17 and a half pound power head.

To bad you weren't closer. I would have no problem lending a hand.


----------



## woodchip rookie

benp said:


> I do have a 394 with a 32" that is my go to saw. I grab that saw for pretty much everything from limbing to hogging.



I'm completely confused. A 395 with a 20" bar is dumb as a bucking/noodling saw but a 394 with a 32" bar makes sense for limbing?


----------



## MustangMike

I'm glad I have saws with various size bars for different tasks, but if I could only have one size it would be 20", and I have more of them than any other size.

1 16"; 1 18"; 4 20"; 3 24"; 2 28"; and one 36".


----------



## benp

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm completely confused. A 395 with a 20" bar is dumb as a bucking/noodling saw but a 394 with a 32" bar makes sense for limbing?




I never said it was dumb. Just makes no sense to me. 

My 394 is used for limbing, bucking, and felling in the same stroke. It is my grab first do all saw, with a 32" bar. 

It actually is the lightest saw in hand in the herd. 


Like I said. If your 395 with the 20" works well for you with no complaints then awesome.


----------



## MechanicMatt

When you have a long bar you don't bend over... you just use the front 1/3 of the bar to limb with. You just can't be a moron and have kickback.

Ive seen it done, and I limb with my 20 bar the same way when I can get away with it, why bend over and stress lower backs?


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> I'm glad I have saws with various size bars for different tasks, but if I could only have one size it would be 20", and I have more of them than any other size.
> 
> 1 16"; 1 18"; 4 20"; 3 24"; 2 28"; and one 36".




That's too many different chains Mike.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's just his bars, wait till you hear how many chains he has for each............


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> When you have a long bar you don't bend over... you just use the front 1/3 of the bar to limb with. You just can't be a moron and have kickback.
> 
> Ive seen it done, and I limb with my 20 bar the same way when I can get away with it, why bend over and stress lower backs?




In my experience long bars kick back way less do to the heavier mass hanging out the front. 

You may get a little bump but nothing that wants to eat your ass like a 18" bar. 

I'll be honest small bars spook the hell out of me. 

My little Dolmar has wanted my lunch more than once.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> That's just his bars, wait till you hear how many chains he has for each............




At least he is prepared.


----------



## MustangMike

Seems to me, if I recall correctly, on Sat when you me and your Dad bucked over 15 cord of wood, everyone used my saws as much as their own (or more). I know your Dad really appreciated a few of em, and I think you even wanted to take a Shihl home with you! (and yes, it had a 20" bar)!!!


----------



## MustangMike

benp said:


> That's too many different chains Mike.



Keep in mind, I also mill. The 24" and 36" see lots of use when I do, and milling can dull a chain fast, so it is nice to have some extras. In fact, if you have 2 90 cc saws with 24" bars, you can let one cool down while you use the other. Milling is tough on everything. I try to bring saws to match the job. Several times, my 261 w/18" B&C can do everything, but other times larger stuff is better.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, that ms360 is something special. We definitely need to run the 262xp vs it... The more tanks that go through this 262xp the stronger it is feeling....


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Seems to me, if I recall correctly, on Sat when you me and your Dad bucked over 15 cord of wood, everyone used my saws as much as their own (or more). I know your Dad really appreciated a few of em, and I think you even wanted to take a Shihl home with you! (and yes, it had a 20" bar)!!!



Who would not want to take a non stock saw home Mike?

I ran a tree monkeyed 064 years back, that was a beautiful beast. 

I wouldn't let go. 

"You need to go visit, yeah no problem, I'll babysit."


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ill let you know when Rich Onorati II drops off my logs, we'll have to run them against each other..... 
I think it'll come down to who's chain is sharper, both saws are sweeeeeeet


----------



## benp

MustangMike said:


> Keep in mind, I also mill. The 24" and 36" see lots of use when I do, and milling can dull a chain fast, you it is nice to have some extras. In fact, if you have 2 90 cc saws with 24" bars, you can let one cool down while you use the other. Milling is tough on everything. I try to bring saws to match the job. Several times, my 261 w/18" B&C can do everything, but other times larger stuff is better.



I knew milling generates a lot of heat and you need a ripping angled/math chain and it's strenuous on the powerhead. 

Kind of like prairie dog hunting. Bring a bunch of rifles and rotate through them when a barrel gets too warm.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My top tech went out dog hunting, he switched back and forth between his .223 and .22-250, had himself a blast


----------



## woodchip rookie

benp said:


> My 394 is used for limbing, bucking, and felling in the same stroke. It is my grab first do all saw, with a 32" bar.


From start to finish if I had only one saw I could see doing that, but if I have a t540, a 550 and a 395 why would I sling a 94cc saw with a 32" bar on it to limb with?

IMO, sling the lightest saw that will do the job. When I get to 18" wood, It's not limbs anymore. It's bucking wood on the ground, and most of the time 20" or there abouts. Instead of using a 32" bar on 18" wood, use a 20. And instead of pulling a 20" bar on a 550 or 562, rip through it with a 395.

I don't understand your thought process and I guess you won't understand mine, but it doesn't matter. Stop arguing with me and go get some wood!! 

P.S. How big are you? I wouldn't be able to sling a 395 from start to finish. I'm 5'6" 150lbs.


----------



## Buckshot00

Bout time to start scrounging wood again. Temps are dropping and skeeters are vanishing.


----------



## benp

MechanicMatt said:


> My top tech went out dog hunting, he switched back and forth between his .223 and .22-250, had himself a blast



Sweet!!!

Bar none one of the best things to make some one a better shot. I love it!!!!!!

Aim small, miss small at 600 yards. 

Makes deer season that much easier.


----------



## JustJeff

20” is pretty common around here. Lot of guys getting loads of logs and cutting off the pile. Most wood is 24” or smaller off the log truck so a 20 or even 18 works fine. Start cutting up top and over buck, I can cut close to 28” with my 20 from one side. Anything longer winds up in the dirt or in the way of other logs. I’ve only ever cut two trees where I wished I had something longer and it was just for the first few cuts from the base. Neighbor has a 95cc jonsered with a 20” bar. It will just eat! One of these days I’m going to pick up a 28 for my 460 for that once in a blue moon.


----------



## MustangMike

Pretty much agree with what you say there Jeff, but I will add the following:

1) The less you put your bar tip in the wood, the longer your bar will last.

2) It is a lot easier to over buck a 24" log than a 40" log! There comes a point when your arms just aren't long enough!

I don't use the 36" often, but for some large stumping and bucking, I'm thankful I have it.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> From start to finish if I had only one saw I could see doing that, but if I have a t540, a 550 and a 395 why would I sling a 94cc saw with a 32" bar on it to limb with?
> 
> IMO, sling the lightest saw that will do the job. When I get to 18" wood, It's not limbs anymore. It's bucking wood on the ground, and most of the time 20" or there abouts. Instead of using a 32" bar on 18" wood, use a 20. And instead of pulling a 20" bar on a 550 or 562, rip through it with a 395.
> 
> I don't understand your thought process and I guess you won't understand mine, but it doesn't matter. Stop arguing with me and go get some wood!!
> 
> P.S. How big are you? I wouldn't be able to sling a 395 from start to finish. I'm 5'6" 150lbs.



That's why I have a 170, 261, then jump clear to the 661. Oak trees are my primary source and that's all there is for trees out here really. TON of limbs on them damn bur oaks so when I fell a tree I start from the top with my 170, the small stuff(under 8") gets cut the length of that saw with a 12" bar on it to go in the garage stove. From there on up I use my 261 for the limbs and the bigger saw for the trunk. Dad used to do it all with his 044 but he didn't take stuff under 6", and those 044's really aren't much more weight than the 261. Most of the limbs, well 60-70% are waist height to over my head usually, I'd rather use the 170 for that than even the 261. Better to have to drop a cheap saw and run too IMO, and the 170 has the broken handle to prove it.


----------



## Philbert

Cody said:


> Most of the limbs, well 60-70% are waist height to over my head usually, I'd rather use the 170 for that than even the 261. Better to have to drop a cheap saw and run too IMO, . . .



Pole saw. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

FINALLY a good use for spruce!!!! 
https://www.dogfish.com/brewery/beer/pennsylvania-tuxedo


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> FINALLY a good use for spruce!!!!
> https://www.dogfish.com/brewery/beer/pennsylvania-tuxedo
> View attachment 611699



Oh come on, there are lots of uses, eg. building materials, musical instruments, paper making and ... no, that's all I can think of.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's not even good for planes. Mostly built out of birch...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Pole saw.
> 
> Philbert



I need to get one...


----------



## Philbert

Cody said:


> I need to get one...


Once you have one, . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Once you have one, . . .
> 
> Philbert



I've got a few hung up trees out here that would make it useful as well, they're awfully handy.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> FINALLY a good use for spruce!!!!
> https://www.dogfish.com/brewery/beer/pennsylvania-tuxedo
> View attachment 611699



WoOT !!!!

Triple whammy there !
Beer = Awesome !
Spruce= Awesome !
Wool= Awesome !


----------



## dancan

I'm serious about the wool , during the winter months real wool plays a big part in my outdoor gear .
While some of my under garments are of some of the newer fabrics that wick moisture away but wool is my choice of outerwear when working because of breath-ability , lightness and mobility that wool gives you , it will keep you warm when you sweat or have snow melt .
I do wear something to stop the wind when traveling on the tractor in the 32 and below temps but that comes off in a hurry when the scrounging begins so I don't overheat .
Wool is as awesome as spruce and beer


----------



## MustangMike

Had to work on a project with the wife this morning ... fixed some broken cabinet hinges (you can't find replacements with the same pocket cuts) with Loctite PL Premium ... I love that stuff!

Then I got mad at myself for not having been out hunting yet this year. Don't think I have ever been this late in my entire life (since old enough to do it). So I searched through the shed and got my hunting clothes, boots, knives, range finder, etc., got the climbing tree stand down and the cross bow ready.

Was in my tree by 3:00, and by 4:15 a 4 point buck was on the ground. Watched it for 20 minutes before it gave me a good shot. I have never taken a deer in so little time in my life, and it was also my first deer with a cross bow. It is a CenterPoint 370 and I love it, made a 30 yard broadside shot seem almost too easy. I thought it was a 6 point, but no matter, the body is a decent size so we will have some venison in the freezer! Pressure is off, good thing, cause I still have people that want wood or splitting, or cutting, etc.

If I hunt more now, can only take a doe. On the 18th, I'll have 3 more weeks to take another buck.


----------



## svk

Nice Mike. 

I've seen lots of does and fawns but I'm in a buck only area. Hoping the rut starts soon.


----------



## crowbuster

Good day to follow your gut. congrats


----------



## svk

Here's where we sit right now. Tonight is the last night of extreme cold and it's going to be up to 38 by Tuesday. 


Don't mind the inside temp, that's in the corner furthest away from the stove.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm happy with 60F


----------



## tnichols

Cool here tonight, forecast is for 15 degrees F. Worked outside all afternoon splitting in a “breeze”. House is in the mid 70’s and the area the stove is in at 78. Feels good.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Here's where we sit right now. Tonight is the last night of extreme cold and it's going to be up to 38 by Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Don't mind the inside temp, that's in the corner furthest away from the stove.
> View attachment 611768


We are getting it now. Temperature is dropping like a toilet seat and snow is coming off the lake like crazy. Supposed to blow through quick and warm back up next week.


----------



## MustangMike

Today was very mild here, about 50 degrees when I got the deer (saw 49 in the car on the way home). Will go down to 30 tonight, then stay in low 30s tomorrow and teens the next two nights.

Got it hanging outside for now, but may put it in the garage the next two nights to keep the skin from freezing to the carcass, I hate when that happens!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Had to work on a project with the wife this morning ... fixed some broken cabinet hinges (you can't find replacements with the same pocket cuts) with Loctite PL Premium ... I love that stuff!
> 
> Then I got mad at myself for not having been out hunting yet this year. Don't think I have ever been this late in my entire life (since old enough to do it). So I searched through the shed and got my hunting clothes, boots, knives, range finder, etc., got the climbing tree stand down and the cross bow ready.
> 
> Was in my tree by 3:00, and by 4:15 a 4 point buck was on the ground. Watched it for 20 minutes before it gave me a good shot. I have never taken a deer in so little time in my life, and it was also my first deer with a cross bow. It is a CenterPoint 370 and I love it, made a 30 yard broadside shot seem almost too easy. I thought it was a 6 point, but no matter, the body is a decent size so we will have some venison in the freezer! Pressure is off, good thing, cause I still have people that want wood or splitting, or cutting, etc.
> 
> If I hunt more now, can only take a doe. On the 18th, I'll have 3 more weeks to take another buck.


good job Mike. i got my first crossbow buck last year. down here where you were at the GTG, antler restrictions require at least 3 points on one side.


----------



## LondonNeil

Temps have dropped enough here that I've found the limit of an ickle 5kw stove in a poorly insulated house, and the gas central heating boiler is fired up. I feel kinda dirty. It's not that cold, 8-10C day time, 2-6 night time.... But damp as well and this is a typical between the wars house, draughty and not well insulated. Still, stove number 2 will get installed soon, so another 5kW of wood heat, when I can be bothered to feed 2 hungry stoves!


----------



## svk

Got up and just said no.


----------



## LondonNeil

See now I dream of RH like that. Inside my house or varies between about 50 and 75 although usually it's in the range 55-65, top end of that in winter. Running the stove pulls it down several percent, maybe 5, which makes a big difference. The British Isles..... Clue in the name... Small bits of land surrounded by the Atlantic, it is always damp here


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

svk said:


> Got up and just said no.
> 
> View attachment 611791



Couple years ago we had -25* this time of year. Been warm so far this year, have seen only single digit temps.


----------



## nomad_archer

Got lucky yesterday on a 7pt. This is for mustangmike and svk. We have been burning lots of wood at camp it has been cold.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Nomad, nice buck, congrats! Enjoy that venison.

FS - We have that darn antler restriction stuff up at my property in the Catskills. I'm basically a meat hunter, and would rather get a small buck every year than a large on ever 3 or 4 years. Plus, i got the nice size 8 pt last year where there is no antler restriction.

Also, the owner of the property I was on yesterday is contemplating retiring/moving, so I may not be able to return next year. However, he has been saying that for several years now. He works for BMW, and they don't want to let him go. It will not be a good day when I can no longer hunt this property. Over the last decade I have taken 3 bucks and several does from there. I have also taken deer from several other places during that time, but none as consistent as this place. I also like the specific tree I have been using. I seem to see many more deer in the late afternoon at this location, which is fine with me (most spots produce best in the morning), the wind almost always in light and in my face, and except off to my right, there are many opportunities for a clear shot. It is just easy to get to, and a good hunting spot. I had a better spot even closer to home, but the antis successfully pressured the owner into not letting me hunt there (they threatened to object to his sub division). I know from trail cams that the 8 pt I almost got there last year is now an 11 pt.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Got lucky yesterday on a 7pt. This is for mustangmike and svk. We have been burning lots of wood at camp it has been cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


he looks a lot bigger than the text pic i got yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike

Can't get much of a better shot. 30 yds broadside, my first deer with the cross bow (CenterPoint 370), The exit hole looks like he was shot with a 50 cal!

I also love my Summit Climber with the shooting rail, makes it so much easier. Mine is one of the ones that folds flat. For some reason, they keep re introducing them, then discontinuing them, even though everyone I talk to wants one, and mine has operated flawlessly for years. They are very comfortable and secure. Very important to me since I have to over come a fear of heights (I have gotten a lot better). I also avoid smooth bark trees.


----------



## panolo

dancan said:


> I'm serious about the wool , during the winter months real wool plays a big part in my outdoor gear .
> While some of my under garments are of some of the newer fabrics that wick moisture away but wool is my choice of outerwear when working because of breath-ability , lightness and mobility that wool gives you , it will keep you warm when you sweat or have snow melt .
> I do wear something to stop the wind when traveling on the tractor in the 32 and below temps but that comes off in a hurry when the scrounging begins so I don't overheat .
> Wool is as awesome as spruce and beer



I have a ton of wool and fleece. When I used to snowmobile in the mountains all the time it was a legit necessity. Now I use it everyday I am working outside. Kept you dry and warm. Cotton was a death sentence. Crazy how you can get a thin layer of ice next your skin and your frozen in a matter of minutes.


----------



## nighthunter

I would love to bow hunt a dear havent been out in a while my 243 is ready to go and I'm starting to get a itchy finger


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wish we were allowed to use a 243


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Wish we were allowed to use a 243


What is you minimum size? We were 24 caliber minimum for years but they dropped it to 22 cal centerfire. I'm not a fan of that as too many hunters do not understand bullet construction and use varmint loads that will disintegrate upon hitting heavier bone or hide. 

I've never shot a deer with a cartridge less powerful than a .30-30 or smaller caliber than .270


----------



## svk

Nice deer nomad and mike!

I'm going to go scout again this afternoon. It's up to 14 now. Expecting high 30's and rain by next week.


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple years ago we had -25* this time of year. Been warm so far this year, have seen only single digit temps.


I've been deer hunting for 26 years and this is the third season we've had subzero temps during that time. Coldest was -15 back in early 2000's and if memory serves, the season had been slow and several bucks were harvested after the cold snap.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Nomad, nice buck, congrats! Enjoy that venison.
> 
> FS - We have that darn antler restriction stuff up at my property in the Catskills. I'm basically a meat hunter, and would rather get a small buck every year than a large on ever 3 or 4 years. Plus, i got the nice size 8 pt last year where there is no antler restriction.
> 
> Also, the owner of the property I was on yesterday is contemplating retiring/moving, so I may not be able to return next year. However, he has been saying that for several years now. He works for BMW, and they don't want to let him go. It will not be a good day when I can no longer hunt this property. Over the last decade I have taken 3 bucks and several does from there. I have also taken deer from several other places during that time, but none as consistent as this place. I also like the specific tree I have been using. I seem to see many more deer in the late afternoon at this location, which is fine with me (most spots produce best in the morning), the wind almost always in light and in my face, and except off to my right, there are many opportunities for a clear shot. It is just easy to get to, and a good hunting spot. I had a better spot even closer to home, but the antis successfully pressured the owner into not letting me hunt there (they threatened to object to his sub division). I know from trail cams that the 8 pt I almost got there last year is now an 11 pt.


We have antler restrictions too...it has to have an antler at least 3" long or you can't shoot it!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> What is you minimum size? We were 24 caliber minimum for years but they dropped it to 22 cal centerfire. I'm not a fan of that as too many hunters do not understand bullet construction and use varmint loads that will disintegrate upon hitting heavier bone or hide.
> 
> I've never shot a deer with a cartridge less powerful than a .30-30 or smaller caliber than .270


steve, the smaller cal. were meant for placement shots! shots such as head, heart or shoulder/spin/base of the neck... sharp shooting is an exact sport, as well as target shooting on human or animal's ! look at the military/law enforcement rounds other then the .308,s..... "SORRY" if this upset's some! but a clean kill is a must !!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> What is you minimum size? We were 24 caliber minimum for years but they dropped it to 22 cal centerfire. I'm not a fan of that as too many hunters do not understand bullet construction and use varmint loads that will disintegrate upon hitting heavier bone or hide.
> 
> I've never shot a deer with a cartridge less powerful than a .30-30 or smaller caliber than .270


We aren't allowed to use necked down rifle calibers at all. The only way we can use a rifle is if it's a strait wall handgun cartridge like 357mag.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Temps have dropped enough here that I've found the limit of an ickle 5kw stove in a poorly insulated house, and the gas central heating boiler is fired up. I feel kinda dirty. It's not that cold, 8-10C day time, 2-6 night time.... But damp as well and this is a typical between the wars house, draughty and not well insulated. Still, stove number 2 will get installed soon, so another 5kW of wood heat, when I can be bothered to feed 2 hungry stoves!



Cold, grey and damp. Erk. Are you able to close up a few holes in the place and retrofit some insulation? You'll prize any hardwood you can get your hands on if you're feeding two heaters.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, that is what the rule is (for bucks) down here. Up at my property, it is min 3 points on one side, 1" each. You have to ask the deer to stay still for a moment, and please come out of that brush!!! What BS!!! If it is a full size deer, and you can see antlers, it S/B OK to shoot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Gettin closer....


----------



## rarefish383

MD and WV both is one 3 inch spike or more, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Another good thing about wool is stealth at any temp , no crinkle of man made plastic below 32 and it won't absorb the smell of a person so perfect hunting gear as well .


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> MD and WV both is one 3 inch spike or more, Joe.



In my state it's shoot whatever deer you like, even cute little baby ones. But not in a National Park .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats the way it SHOULD be here but...gubmit


----------



## LondonNeil

I've no idea what the law is here, except guns arent. Hunting is a class thing here, whether fox hunts (the pack of beagle followed by a load of red blazer wearing Rupert on horse back?, or tweed jacketed Roderick's with a double barrel slung over their batman's arm seeking a stag in Scottish heather.
Grouse and pheasant shoots too, it's a sport for the very very well healed. A normal guy with a gun will only be seen with a stocking over his face, running from a bank.

We just don't get your view of guns over here.


----------



## JustJeff

My wife prefers to hunt with my F150. Last
Deer got away but cost the insurance company $3800!


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Cold, grey and damp. Erk. Are you able to close up a few holes in the place and retrofit some insulation? You'll prize any hardwood you can get your hands on if you're feeding two heaters.



We get government grants for stuff like PV panels and house insulation from time to time, and would be interested in external wall insulation if a grant made it cost effective. For me, with a 8 inch solid brick wall it means cladding which I know can be quite neat but costs a packet. My last house has cavity wall and getting insulation blown in was cheap.
As for blocking holes..... With rh in the 60s you need to shift air through the house or you'll get mold, I've been opening up previously blocked air bricks and installing others.

Oh how it would be good to be dry!


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> We just don't get your view of guns over here.



We call it Freedom, and I'll never forget the pleased look an the guys face (a relative of my first wife) when I told him it was OK for us to go out in the farmer's field and shoot wood chucks! He just could not believe it!



Cowboy254 said:


> In my state it's shoot whatever deer you like, even cute little baby ones. But not in a National Park .



So, you are allowed to shoot anything, just not allowed to have a gun???


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> We call it Freedom



Ya. Carrying a gun is like carrying a wallet. Dont put it down till I go to bed.


----------



## MustangMike

I forgot to say, that relative was from Germany.

The deer is in a wheelbarrow in the garage. Temps are predicted to 15 or less both tonight + tomorrow, and I don't want the skin to freeze to it. He will likely got back outside on Sunday.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> See now I dream of RH like that. Inside my house or varies between about 50 and 75 although usually it's in the range 55-65, top end of that in winter. Running the stove pulls it down several percent, maybe 5, which makes a big difference. The British Isles..... Clue in the name... Small bits of land surrounded by the Atlantic, it is always damp here


Not sure how accurate the RH is. The one in my bedroom says 55 percent. I know the outdoor thermometer is accuraye because I've compared it to the one I have out on the tree that just blew down in the ice storm.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I have a ton of wool and fleece. When I used to snowmobile in the mountains all the time it was a legit necessity. Now I use it everyday I am working outside. Kept you dry and warm. Cotton was a death sentence. Crazy how you can get a thin layer of ice next your skin and your frozen in a matter of minutes.


I love wool. I have many different vests, jackets, bibs, and pants from Woolrich, Hudson Bay, and others. Should have a lifetime supply now lol.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, that is what the rule is (for bucks) down here. Up at my property, it is min 3 points on one side, 1" each. You have to ask the deer to stay still for a moment, and please come out of that brush!!! What BS!!! If it is a full size deer, and you can see antlers, it S/B OK to shoot.


Yeah I've never shot smaller than a "fork" (4 pointer) but I don't think the wardens will get on you if you take a little buck with shorter but visual spikes.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> My wife prefers to hunt with my F150. Last
> Deer got away but cost the insurance company $3800!


I got a button buck with the wood truck this fall. Called the warden and he asked a few questions and emailed me a possession tag. Only cracked the license plate bracket on the old truck. 

Have nearly hit a doe and a buck (maybe 6 pointer) since the rut is on when I've been driving back to the lake cabin to check on the cat every few nights.


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, ever since I was a little kid, I've wanted a 275 Rigby. Next year I turn 62 and can start drawing my Social Security. One of the first things I do may be to fly to London. 13-19 Pensbury Pl. To be fitted for my new Rigby. Cost, a little under $10,000 US, Joe


----------



## MechanicMatt

14* outside, just got home from date night with the wife and 73* inside. Gonna go fill up the stove and finish date night fellas


----------



## svk

It's a tropical 16 degrees up here now. Just stoked the sauna with a couple pieces of black ash, it's at 170 but I've had a few ales and feel like a hotter sauna tonight.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Didn't work out as I thought it would, wife must have had too much wine. She is passed out and Im watching Capt America.... Agent Romanoff, she is my favorite "Hero", love me some Scarlett Johansson


----------



## svk

I don't know what to say Matt Lol.

Haven't seen my wife since last Thursday morning and probably won't until next Sunday. It will be a happy reunion.


----------



## MustangMike

Believe it or not, it was my Aunt who used to hunt with "my dream gun", but it was a one of a kind, and was sold, and I'll never have it.

Was a Winchester Mdl 95 in 30-06 done over by Griffin & Howe, the lever was pistol grip and it had a 24" barrel with beautiful engraving on the stock. Let me tell ya, that gun was sweet! It was worth thousands 30 years ago, God knows what it is worth now!

My Aunt, who was about 95 lbs, used to carry that in the woods. She and my Uncle would go into the Adirondacks for a week at a time, no tent, just a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag!


----------



## MustangMike

I'll be going up to the hunting cabin on the 17th for a few days and the wife will stay home. It will be a happy reunion (with the cabin)!


----------



## MechanicMatt

You should stop at the shop on the way up, Fur Feather and Fin, they have a bunch of old Model 95's in there. Ill be bringing up the .35Rem, took the scope off the 06 for the .223 and never got around to putting another on the 06. Ill probably bring the 6.5 as back up.... Unless I sneak away tomorrow after firewood and grab a scope, could sight it in at Joe's farm this week at lunch.......


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh, and she said I can get that crossbow for my Christmas present!!!


----------



## MustangMike

That is great, but get the range finder too, you will need it, and they are both incredible deals! The Cross Bow is the same as Mikee & Harold have.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mike got a 8 with his....


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## svk

Thought this one was funny the other day. As my dad would have said "on point".


----------



## nomad_archer

Thanks Mike. I hated antler restrictions originally. We have been living with them for 12 or 15 years. They have produced many nice trophy size bucks where we used to get scrub fork horns and spikes. Honestly I like the antler restrictions. They did do heavy duty herd reduction so we have way less deer overall. This week I have done 6 days of hunting and saw 6 deer. They were not moving. So we gotta make the most of our opportunities. To be fair my buddy messed up on a 9pt and my dad missed a trophy size 8. Good luck Mike hope you are successful this year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> he looks a lot bigger than the text pic i got yesterday.[emoji23]


Different angle. I saw he was a shooter at 80 yards. I like those easy to Id ones.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

It's a comfy 8* and calm this morning in the treestand. We had some excitement this morning the tub drain clogged and we found a hole in the tub. So the tub drained all over the bathroom floor.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 611947



Well if I didn't take my 8 pt last year I could have waited to take him this year too!!! (For those who don't know, he hit this deer last year with the rifle, but did not get it).


----------



## svk

It's up to 22 here which is very welcomed from that garbage we had yesterday. High winds again mean I guess I'll go need to look for the deer. Wolves have been around the last two nights but the deer haven't left so that's promising anyhow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

No better way to spend your day off than in the woods


----------



## svk

Ooh a Gerber!


----------



## nighthunter

After a hard day there's nothing better


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wife got it for me for Christmas a few years back, we all know what it really is.....

Few more from today


----------



## MechanicMatt

I must say the lil wood lot I have behind my house is getting quite sparse of standing dead ash. Took another dead tree down, kinda yellow on the inside like locust, but different bark than black locust. BIG tree, I dunno what it is, but it will burn.... had to drop one live maple earlier this month to make way for the big dead mystery tree. Split that maple extra small for surface area to dry, my 8yo stacks, she is super smart, I told her to separate the maple to the on stack furthest from the house so it'll have the longest time to dry. Supposed to get my log delivery tomorrow, we'll see how much he brings. I told him to bring me what he felt was fair for our trade, I gave him a set of Z71 wheels with cooper snow tires mounted for his wife's Avalanche. Time will tell....


----------



## nighthunter

Do fiskers make gerber


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> Do fiskers make gerber


Yes. But Gerber sells for more!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

We we talking about bar length the other day so I snapped this pic of my neighbors load of logs. This is pretty typical of the mostly ash load around here. I put a glove on one of the ends for perspective. Lots of guys running 50-60cc saws and 16-18” bars. Some run bigger saws, the weight isn’t as much an issue in the log pile as in the woods plus it’s nice to be able to pull a longer bar if you get a big tree. I get mostly fence line or yard trees that nobody wants because of all the branching and sometimes they have a good sized trunk. Bigger forest trees usually wind up at the mill. Lots of loggers being told to cut all the ash because of the emerald borer.


----------



## MustangMike

About 40% of the mature trees on my upstate 50 acres are Ash, and I'm worried, but they have not been dying like all the Ash down here.

I've toyed with the idea of building a big shed and milling a bunch of it and just saving it. 

Luckily I also have a lot of Black Cherry, but the newer growing trees seem to be Black Birch and an increase in Red Oak (used to be very few Oak). There is also some Sugar and Red Maple, and Beech, but I have never seen a Hickory or Locust up there. Also, a lot of Stripe Maple and some Poplar.


----------



## dancan

Shorts of scrounged maple , birch and spruce .


----------



## dancan

Might even be a crumb of oak in there lol


----------



## muddstopper

Well, I have found out bradford pear wont last long in the wood pile. Tree was cut early spring this year. Been just dumped in a pile since then. Mostly smaller limb wood and I thought I would burn a little in the stove to keep from getting to hot of a fire. Dang stuff is already getting doughty, mushrooms growing all over it. It will be rotten by next season, so I guess I will just try to burn it all this year. Got maybe a half cord of the stuff, some needs split, but most will fit the stove as is. Got 3 or 4 cord of good 2yr old white oak stacked uncovered I will mix with the pear and a couple of cord of mixed hardwood, redoak, maple, birch and I think their is even a little whitepine under the shed left over from 2 years ago. I'll save it for the really cold days.


----------



## crowbuster

You got that right. Danged if I know what they are good for at all? Break down first bit of wind or split at the crotch. Grandma put some in at an uncles urging. Junk junk junk


----------



## KiwiBro

Dancan, image is AWOL for me.


----------



## dancan

Sorry Kiwi , I'll try and get another piccy up tomorrow.
It's not working on my tablet either.


----------



## woodchip rookie

crowbuster said:


> You got that right. Danged if I know what they are good for at all? Break down first bit of wind or split at the crotch. Grandma put some in at an uncles urging. Junk junk junk


Pear? All the fruit trees I know about are all like that. Apple, pear, peach, plum...


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi , this piccy work?


----------



## dancan

Or

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zx9boAk3UhTiKXwt2


----------



## woodchip rookie

Burnt my first load of sugar maple last night. Box full of coals this morning. There were so much coals I'm wondering if the fire went out and it just smoldered all night. Had flame for almost an hour before I went to bed so idk. I have noticed a big difference in burn times between different woods though. Silver maple burns great and burns down to nothing but doesnt burn long, and ash isnt much better but I have an almost endless supply of ash so I'll burn what I get, but that sugar maple really held. The only clue I have that the sugar actually stayed burning was that the stove was hot and the house was warmer than any other overnight burn I have had. It wouldn't put out the heat like that if it just smoked and smoldered would it? No. Cant be. It had to burn. Another issue is all my wood is cut short for several reasons. I think I might start cutting it even shorter to 9" long and put pieces end-to-end so I can "make" 18" logs. Most of the stuff I have is around 12". Putting 12" logs in an 18" stove is reducing my burn time considerably I think.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mix of last years ash and oak, I awoke to a stove full of coals. I loaded it up and left the air to max, jump in the shower, when out go and cut off the air flow, get dressed and off to church. After church, it's another day of firewood duty. Got the older Nephew coming to help today, I bribe him with my wife's cooking. Pulled pork & cookies for dessert


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> About 40% of the mature trees on my upstate 50 acres are Ash, and I'm worried, but they have not been dying like all the Ash down here.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of building a big shed and milling a bunch of it and just saving it.
> 
> Luckily I also have a lot of Black Cherry, but the newer growing trees seem to be Black Birch and an increase in Red Oak (used to be very few Oak). There is also some Sugar and Red Maple, and Beech, but I have never seen a Hickory or Locust up there. Also, a lot of Stripe Maple and some Poplar.


Stripe maple?


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> . Putting 12" logs in an 18" stove is reducing my burn time considerably I think.


 I agree with that assessment. I usually cut my wood around 20inch long. My stove will handle 30in lengths. My splitter will split 26inch lengths. Anything that fits on the splitter will fit in the stove. 20 in lengths are just easier for my wife to handle to put in the stove. I dont measure my cuts and always endup with short chunks, or stuff that just barely fits on the splitter. At night, I will throw all the little short pieces all the way to the back of the stove and then fill the front with the longest pieces I can get in. My stove will hold a lot of wood if I pack it in. During cool spells, I can get 12hr burns. In colder weather, I might only get 6hrs burn time. My biggest problem is keeping the house at a reasonable temp. Its either to cold and I open up the drafts and then it gets to hot and I have to open the doors and windows.


----------



## svk

Another windy day yesterday so I went for a walk. There's a little island of land across the swamp from my main deer hunting area. Fought through the swamp and made it there but it was sure a slog in there. No fresh deer sign but was a cool little island with pines and hardwood surrounded by ash swamp on one side and spruces on the other. Ended up finding the largest red maple I've ever seen.


----------



## muddstopper

Stripe maple, never heard of it either so I looked it up. http://www.adirondackvic.org/Trees-of-the-Adirondacks-Striped-Maple-Acer-pensylvanicum.html


----------



## svk

Very similar to what we have 

https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/tree/mountain-maple


----------



## dancan

We have striped maple up here , it grows fast and tall but the biggest I've ever come across was about 4" .


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Another windy day yesterday so I went for a walk. There's a little island of land across the swamp from my main deer hunting area. Fought through the swamp and made it there but it was sure a slog in there. No fresh deer sign but was a cool little island with pines and hardwood surrounded by ash swamp on one side and spruces on the other. Ended up finding the largest red maple I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 612132


I was driving to the bank one day and on the side of the road were branches cut off a tree by the power company. On the way back I stopped to inspectigate (like any good scrounger would do) and discovered the branches were WAY bigger than they looked from the street. 18" diameter cut in 8ft long pieces. Just the few branches the power company took off this tree was a truckload full. It was cold so there were no leaves to tell what it was but the tree was still alive and the wood was dark/oak looking but I knew it wasnt oak by the bark and smell of the wood. Several days later I tried to split some of it. Dead giveaway that it was a redish maple breed of some sort, the trunk of the tree being 3 times the diameter of the one in your pic. They had spraypainted a blue dot on the tree, and idk about the rest of the country but around here, a spraypainted blue dot is the mark of death. I got sick the next day and was down for a week. The next time I got to it the entire tree was gone. Stump and all.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Another windy day yesterday so I went for a walk. . . . Ended up finding the largest red maple I've ever seen.



Did you shoot it!?!

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

He likes the apple, but he don't like my sled!?


----------



## Cody

Haywire said:


> He likes the apple, but he don't like my sled!?



Wow, that's cool.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi , this piccy work?View attachment 612123


Yes thanks.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Whew, I'm whooped. Thank god the older nephew came to help today. We worked like angry bees for hours. Then he got this look on his face, I asked what's up? His reply " I brought my hunting gear" so go! You worked hard. He comes back out a hour later telling me how he missed the same buck I have missed several times. (We both can hit the target with our bows, but put a deer in front of us...) So back to work for another 45 minutes, and he slips back into the woods while me and my girls finish. I got three truck loads of rounds dropped off, ash, hickory and cherry. All split and stacked. Plus all the rest of my rounds are split and stacked. Feels good to have it done, but man is this body sore.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Got a txt from my mate with the property he had a tree loose its top last week in a thunder storm. He figured the annoying neighbour who’d complained to the council couldn’t say this was “cutting down live trees”. So he invited me over to get some wood.

My wife went away for a girl’s weekend, she took the big car so had to take the Corolla. Figured wouldn’t be a good idea towing a ton of wood with it so just took the saws and diced up the branch. It probably is only half a trailer load. My mate said “go and cut up some other stuff to make it a load, stuff the neighbour”. I will do exactly that next weekend!




OK it’s not a Mustang with 11 saws but fairness I don’t have a Mustang or 11 saws J


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hahahaha, yeah Uncle Mike is one of a kind. Super Charged Mustang full of hot rod saws. 66ish going on 16.....

The song "forever young", yeah that's my Uncle. Guy will be a teenager for life


----------



## Jeffkrib




----------



## woodchip rookie

Gotta be kidding. Loaded that sugar in the stove last night and didn't reload this morning. Loaded about 930 last night. Had to go strait to Ace to get an inner tube for the wheelbarrow cuz I don't have one of these yet...

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...apacity-heavy-duty-steel-utility-cart-1147050

Got home about 515PM and still had enough coals to light without starting a cold stove. Loaded 930PM and had coals 515PM the next day to relight.


----------



## JustJeff

That sugar maple is tough to beat. They can’t all be sugar maples though.


----------



## tnichols

Had 3 hours to scrounge this afternoon in the timber. Here’s a pic of 1 of the 3 little stacks I got worked up before dark. 35 degrees, very damp, but no wind, so comfortable. This was a dead standing “phone pole” about 60’ tall. My guess is Red Elm, but I wouldn’t put a lot of money on that bet.


----------



## MustangMike

Was at my friend Tim's house, he let's me hunt there (nice to have a local place to hunt).

Spent 4 hours of intense work today, mostly splitting, but also some cutting & hauling out of the woods. The trees had already been dropped at his neighbor's house, and some of it bucked. Cut up some Elm, some beautiful solid Ash (the 20" bar was barely big enough) and some smaller Red Maple.

Why is it the rounds always have to go up hill, over big rocks & logs, to the trailer??? We retrieved a full trailer load of wood, and split that and all the wood the owner had already bucked.

I fed the rounds to the splitter and the owner stacked the split rounds. So on Thursday I hauled the deer out of the woods, then I delivered a bunch of wood, and today I did this. As my Nephew says, my back is letting me know that I've been busy! Nothing bad, but I feel it (mostly the muscle on the lower right). Oh well, it helps to keep you young, ya gotta keep going!


----------



## Cody

tnichols said:


> View attachment 612241
> Had 3 hours to scrounge this afternoon in the timber. Here’s a pic of 1 of the 3 little stacks I got worked up before dark. 35 degrees, very damp, but no wind, so comfortable. This was a dead standing “phone pole” about 60’ tall. My guess is Red Elm, but I wouldn’t put a lot of money on that bet.



Looks like the good stuff to me, gotta love the klink sound it makes!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Got a txt from my mate with the property he had a tree loose its top last week in a thunder storm. He figured the annoying neighbour who’d complained to the council couldn’t say this was “cutting down live trees”. So he invited me over to get some wood.
> 
> My wife went away for a girl’s weekend, she took the big car so had to take the Corolla. Figured wouldn’t be a good idea towing a ton of wood with it so just took the saws and diced up the branch. It probably is only half a trailer load. My mate said “go and cut up some other stuff to make it a load, stuff the neighbour”. I will do exactly that next weekend!
> 
> View attachment 612188
> 
> 
> OK it’s not a Mustang with 11 saws but fairness I don’t have a Mustang or 11 saws J
> 
> View attachment 612189
> 
> 
> View attachment 612190



Nice, Jeff. Sydney grey gum? 

What was the wash-up with the neighbour? I hope you're taking pics of all the wood you're cutting there so you can show that you're going by the rules and can tell the neighbour to get nicked. Of course, you should be posting the pics here as well so we can all verify your position. 

Small point, you should put the saws and stuff in the back seat so you can fill the boot with wood (front seat too) .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Yep cowboy Sydney grey gum.
My mate bought the land a bit over a year ago 15 acres, he’s in the process of subdividing it into three 5 acre lots. Plans to sell two and keep one to build his own house on. Part of the process is the neighbours can object, one of the neighbors came up with a long list of objections including aledged cutting of live trees. My mate just wants his subdivision to pass then he’s happy for me to take as much dead wood as I want. Hopefully by winter it’s all sorted and I can get my 4 trailer loads (years worth).
I may need a little more to get me through this winter so keeping my eye out for seasoned scrounge. 
I’ll take photos if I’m able to get out this weekend. If I get enough wood I’ll fill the boot in the territory.
The old stroller doesn’t quite cut it plus I had the kids in the back.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> That sugar maple is tough to beat. They can’t all be sugar maples though.


Theres quite a bit here but I would have to cut live trees down to get it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

tnichols said:


> View attachment 612241
> Had 3 hours to scrounge this afternoon in the timber. Here’s a pic of 1 of the 3 little stacks I got worked up before dark. 35 degrees, very damp, but no wind, so comfortable. This was a dead standing “phone pole” about 60’ tall. My guess is Red Elm, but I wouldn’t put a lot of money on that bet.


Is there a difference between Red Elm and Chinese elm?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Ps: I did some important research for you cowboy.

I had a go cutting the smaller branches 10 - 12” with the Dolmar which is very close to your ms460 and it’s nowhere near as nice to use for that purpose as the 50cc saw, plus the small saw is actually faster due to the chain speed.
My conclusion is (and already knew this anyway) you need sell your farm boss and get a ported ms261 from the states.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Is there a difference between Red Elm and Chinese elm?


Yes. Red elm is different. Also there's Siberian elm and Chinese elm although some mistakenly lump Chinese and Siberian together


----------



## tnichols

Cody said:


> Looks like the good stuff to me, gotta love the klink sound it makes!



Agreed. Bump to pieces together and it almost has a metallic sound to it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Yes. Red elm is different. Also there's Siberian elm and Chinese elm although some mistakenly lump Chinese and Siberian together


I looked them up. And now I have no idea what it is that I have. I was told it was Chinese Elm which I thought was the same as Red Elm but the bark on the stuff I have looks nothing like either of those. The heartwood is extremely red, really stringy wood and really heavy, and the bark comes together in edges.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Well if I didn't take my 8 pt last year I could have waited to take him this year too!!! (For those who don't know, he hit this deer last year with the rifle, but did not get it).



Nice buck. Thats an ugly angle shot.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks Mike. I hated antler restrictions originally. We have been living with them for 12 or 15 years. They have produced many nice trophy size bucks where we used to get scrub fork horns and spikes. Honestly I like the antler restrictions. They did do heavy duty herd reduction so we have way less deer overall. This week I have done 6 days of hunting and saw 6 deer. They were not moving. So we gotta make the most of our opportunities. To be fair my buddy messed up on a 9pt and my dad missed a trophy size 8. Good luck Mike hope you are successful this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Unfortunately, the success of such a program is dependent upon the others in the area. The mountain my property is on has numerous ATV/4WD roads and no full time residences. You NEVER see a deer when driving in or out ... that has to tell you something.

Also, it is a known fact that some of the farms down below (and some other cabins on the hill) bait the deer (illegal in NY), and some to the farms subsistence hunt year round. The mountain also gets it's share of Timber guys, and Bluestone guys, and I know too many stories of how they keep a 22 or 22 mag to dispatch what they see early in the morning.

The fact of the matter is that over the 30 + years I have owned the land, there are far fewer deer, and far fewer quality bucks harvested each year. It is very discouraging to see this happen when you have invested significant time and money into a hunting property.

I will also add that the deer hunting has always been tougher up there. Down here you spook a deer and it may return later the same day, or the next day. Up there, you spook a deer, and it may get out of Dodge for a week or two.

That said, some big ones always survive, and you always hope to get lucky enough to take one. Also, it is rifle country, which I can not use where I live (only shotgun or MZ). It is also rugged and beautiful country, so it is worth the trip even when you do not take anything.

In decades past, I was more likely to get a deer on my property than any place else. In recent years, getting a deer on my own property is the exception. Fortunately, I currently do have other decent places to hunt, but none are as assured as having your own property.

I will also add that the brush is so thick up there it is almost impossible to know how many legal points your deer has until you harvest it. I would be much happier if they stated 3 points or a 6" antler, or something like that. This rule handicaps the real woods hunter, as opposed to those who hunt in the farm fields.


----------



## svk

What is a bluestone guy.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I looked them up. And now I have no idea what it is that I have. I was told it was Chinese Elm which I thought was the same as Red Elm but the bark on the stuff I have looks nothing like either of those. The heartwood is extremely red, really stringy wood and really heavy, and the bark comes together in edges.


Post a pic. I'm betting it's Siberian


----------



## svk

Thinking I'm going to call it quits on the hunting front tonight. Including a day of scouting before season I've seen 56 does/fawns and one buck (he was on a dead run through the brush) and have hunted 9.5 out of the first 10 days of season. Obviously the does and fawns are the same handful over and over again. It's strange to see so many does and no bucks especially when I watched several of them for extended periods while feeding in front of me.


----------



## chucker

same here steve ! the damned wolves are crazy here seen 3 deer all season with the one adult doe I took saturday afternoon. oldest son harvested 2 deer a nubbin buck and a yearling doe for our season. walk through the woods and the next day theres wolf tracks where you steped...


----------



## svk

We had wolves for two nights. Mostly nocturnal around here. They were howling about a mile to the north right before dusk last night.


----------



## MustangMike

The Bluestone guys harvest the Bluestone from the quarries in the area. It is a big industry in the area, not many places you can get Blue Stone.

They generally start very early so they can get the harvested stone to the company before the close (and get paid for the stone before it gets stolen).

My cabin was built on an old Blue Stone quarry (was already cleared, and solid footing are right there).


----------



## svk

Interesting. 

Certainly poaching is an issue and can go unchecked in remote areas.


----------



## muddstopper

7 does in backyard late yesterday. 2 this morning. Havent seen Methuselah in a couple months. Havent seen any bucks in several weeks. I let a friend hang a deer stand and he hasnt even hunted it. We had a pretty big dieoff this fall. Found one dead 100 yards from the house, been several confirmed dead deer found, some pretty close. Blue tongue, black tongue and rabies. I think I will wait until next year to fill the freezer.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Post a pic. I'm betting it's Siberian


Nope. Looked that up. Not it. Ill get a pic


----------



## muddstopper

Niece just seen Methuselah across the road, so I guess hes still around. I bet with all the does in the back yard, he will show up pretty soon. Now where did I put that box of shells.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Ps: I did some important research for you cowboy.
> 
> I had a go cutting the smaller branches 10 - 12” with the Dolmar which is very close to your ms460 and it’s nowhere near as nice to use for that purpose as the 50cc saw, plus the small saw is actually faster due to the chain speed.
> My conclusion is (and already knew this anyway) you need sell your farm boss and get a ported ms261 from the states.


I agree but will add one more to-do for him;
Kill off all the scroungers with said small saws that seem to beat him to the wood, leaving him only the big stuff.

Aside, you could always put a higher pin-count rim on your dolly to increase chain speed in small wood. Only takes a minute.


----------



## Haywire

Question for y'all. Do you guys hunt for sport, or to put put food on the table? I've never understood the use of tree stands. Why would a deer look up? They have no natural predators from above. Seems a bit unsportsmanlike, no? Now on the other hand if your family's hungry, you do what you got to do.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I agree but will add one more to-do for him;
> *Kill off all the scroungers *with said small saws that seem to beat him to the wood, leaving him only the big stuff.



I'm beginning to suspect you're part Maori . 

I do like the big stuff though, even if it is more work to get down to size. Lots of barkless, ashless heartwood is what I like and I'm happy to treat the extra work as useful exercise. Plus I like swinging big saws. That said, our wedding anniversary is coming up and maybe Cowgirl would like a ported 261. Who should I speak to about this?


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, the success of such a program is dependent upon the others in the area. The mountain my property in on has numerous ATV/4WD roads and no full time residences. You NEVER see a deer when driving in or out ... that has to tell you something.
> 
> Also, it is a known fact that some of the farms down below (and some other cabins on the hill) bait the deer (illegal in NY), and some to the farms subsistence hunt year round. The mountain also gets it's share of Timber guys, and Bluestone guys, and I know too many stories of how they keep a 22 or 22 mag to dispatch what they see early in the morning.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that over the 30 + years I have owned the land, there are far fewer deer, and far fewer quality bucks harvested each year. It is very discouraging to see this happen when you have invested significant time and money into a hunting property.
> 
> I will also add that the deer hunting has always been tougher up there. Down here you spook a deer and it may return later the same day, or the next day. Up there, you spook a deer, and it may get out of Dodge for a week or two.
> 
> That said, some big ones always survive, and you always hope to get lucky enough to take one. Also, it is rifle country, which I can not use where I live (only shotgun or MZ). It is also rugged and beautiful country, so it is worth the trip even when you do not take anything.
> 
> In decades past, I was more likely to get a deer on my property than any place else. In recent years, getting a deer on my own property is the exception. Fortunately, I currently do have other decent places to hunt, but none are as assured as having your own property.
> 
> I will also add that the brush is so thick up there it is almost impossible to know how many legal points your deer has until you harvest it. I would be much happier if they stated 3 points or a 6" antler, or something like that. This rule handicaps the real woods hunter, as opposed to those who hunt in the farm fields.



What is the antler restrictions that were put in place? Where I hunt it is 3 on one side. My cabin is fairly remote, we have oil workers, fracking, and lumber guys and the usual road hunting poaching locals. It is what it is. Honestly poaching is frustrating. Up at camp the antler restrictions are tough because we see several sub-legal bucks. I hunt the super thick edges of selective cuts or clear cuts which is tough and I have had to let several buck go over the years because I wasn't sure they had enough. Just give the antler restrictions a chance you may be pleasantly surprised, we sure were. You wont get a buck every year but when you do they will be better bigger deer. I personally am a meat hunter so the first legal deer, buck or doe usually gets it. We see way less deer up at camp then we used to but that was part of PA's herd reduction plan that came with the antler restrictions. I am not a fan of the herd reduction plan but it is what it is. Outside of hunting with @farmer steve everything else I hunt is public hunting land, which is high pressure property.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> I've never understood the use of tree stands. Why would a deer look up? They have no natural predators from above. Seems a bit unsportsmanlike, no?


This has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. Like we (humans) werent born here.(on Earth).
Yes. Deer have overhead predators. They are called humans.


----------



## nomad_archer

We are underway.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> Question for y'all. Do you guys hunt for sport, or to put put food on the table? I've never understood the use of tree stands. Why would a deer look up? They have no natural predators from above. Seems a bit unsportsmanlike, no? Now on the other hand if your family's hungry, you do what you got to do.



I hunt because I like to hunt. As a bonus it puts food on the table. Treestands are just a different method of hunting. Its not unsportsmanlike. The deer in the NE have been hunted from above for years and yes they sure as heck look up. To challenge your point is shooting a deer at 20 yards with a bow from my 15' ladder stand any less sportsmanlike than as shooting a deer at 300-400 yards while on the ground with a high powered rifle. Honestly both are proven and acceptable techniques for hunting an I dont consider either to be unsportsmanlike.


----------



## svk

Unsporting to me would be shooting them over bait, in the dark with a night scope, from your living room window. 

A tree stand just gets you out of the underbrush for a clear shot. Deer absolutely look up and if you make the wrong noise they will finger you out from a quarter mile and you never see them.


----------



## svk

I hunt for the meat, for the sport, for the camaraderie of my friends, and for tradition. Some of the best days of my life have been when hunting (and fishing). Folks who have never done it will not understand.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> 7 does in backyard late yesterday. 2 this morning. Havent seen Methuselah in a couple months. Havent seen any bucks in several weeks. I let a friend hang a deer stand and he hasnt even hunted it. We had a pretty big dieoff this fall. Found one dead 100 yards from the house, been several confirmed dead deer found, some pretty close. Blue tongue, black tongue and rabies. I think I will wait until next year to fill the freezer.


I heard you guys had some die off. The limits and seasons are still the same, correct? I was thinking of heading your way in a couple weeks.


----------



## Haywire

woodchip rookie said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. Like we (humans) werent born here.(on Earth).
> Yes. Deer have overhead predators. They are called humans.



Tree stands are the hunting equivalent to the guy in Vegas shooting up the concert...cheating. But I suppose you're always looking up when out in public to make sure you're safe?


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Unsporting to me would be shooting them over bait



Yes shooting over bait, night or day is lame.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Tree stands are the hunting equivalent to the guy in Vegas shooting up the concert...cheating. But I suppose you're always looking up when out in public to make sure you're safe?


Not at all. You are pitting yourself against a creature with eyesight approximately 4x better and smell and heating that is exponentially superior to your own.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm beginning to suspect you're part Maori .
> 
> I do like the big stuff though, even if it is more work to get down to size. Lots of barkless, ashless heartwood is what I like and I'm happy to treat the extra work as useful exercise. Plus I like swinging big saws. That said, our wedding anniversary is coming up and maybe Cowgirl would like a ported 261. Who should I speak to about this?



That would be Moriori. Maori are far too civilised for that carry on.
I think Cowgirl might really enjoy a ported 241 with 16-18" picco bar. The porters of repute can get more out of a 241 thus there's not much difference in power.
Brad or Randy have a great 241 recipe.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Unsporting to me would be shooting them over bait, in the dark with a night scope, from your living room window.
> 
> A tree stand just gets you out of the underbrush for a clear shot. Deer absolutely look up and if you make the wrong noise they will finger you out from a quarter mile and you never see them.


i hope the back deck isn't included in that. been deer hunting for 51 years. if anyone thinks it's easy like on tv guess again. tree stands are just an advantage over an extremely smart and wary animal.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> tree stands are just an advantage over an extremely smart and wary animal.



But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?


do you hunt????


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> do you hunt????


Yes.


----------



## chucker

farmer steve said:


> do you hunt????


!! "HELL NO HE DONT HUNT" !! just a peta member at heart!!


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?


if i want a dead deer i will go out and shoot one with a spotlight that is eating my sweet corn or soybeans. (crop damage.) i don't do that. i go out in the rain,wind and cold and sit in a treestand freezing my nuggets off in hopes that i will be able to harvest a deer with my outdoorsman skills and the man up above willing. didn't happen so far this year so i went and bought some beef today. i really enjoyed being out in the woods the last 12 days. and yes there were several deer that looked up and saw me in the tree stand. i'm done now . lets go scrounge some wood.


----------



## Haywire

chucker said:


> !! "HELL NO HE DONT HUNT" !! just a peta member at heart!!


 Easy there, chief. That's just plain defamation!

There's a far cry between being anti tree stand and being anti hunting!


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> Easy there, chief. That's just plain defamation!
> 
> There's a far cry between being anti tree stand and being anti hunting!


if you ever hunted in heavy brush you would see the difference in a tree stand and not using one, not sure if you hunt or not, but if you do hunt good luck in your adventure! ghosts, rocks or agates you will probably not need one(a tree stand) ??? lol


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Unsporting to me would be shooting them over bait, in the dark with a night scope, from your living room window.
> .


What about off the back porch.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I will say, in my back woods behind the house I have shot at and missed that same buck 4 times, the last time he looked up at me as he ran away. With in 10 minutes he walked back towards me, looking up the whole time. Yes they look up, and yes around here they are more likely to circle back. Upstate at Uncle Mikes property, you fart in the woods and good luck for 5years.... they know your there and they are NOT coming back. I think they have year round pressure on them. The other part that stinks about up there, is all the other land owners, nice guys, but they bait. The one group got busted baiting and having two does hanging with no tags, they paid the fines and the next year were back to baiting... The story goes, the state police drove there Crown Victoria's up the logging trail whooping the **** out of them the whole time and made the busts after they were tipped off. Hey fellas, why not go back up the next year?!? Its super frustrating to have these fellas that are all "friendly like, super sweet guys" but they all cheat and your in a family of "good guys" and we do things the right way and teach our kids to do the right thing... ****, last year the guy is hunting with his crossbow well before crossbow season opens, Uncle Mike calls him out on it, and he just shrugs his should like oh yeah who cares and offers us a beer..... ARGHHHHHHHHH

I had a FREAKING GIANT buck running the back woods, I could always see him from my bedroom window at 20 yards, never see him in the woods.... Im talking 12point record deer. Anybody know how badly I wanted to put the .22mag in its ear?? But I didn't, later that year one of the neighbors left a bushel of apples in his back yard and nailed him....... ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!

Its super frustrating, but when you do things the right way in life your kids can walk around town and not be afraid to tell anyone what there last name is...
I have relatives that have a less than decent parent, sadly they know and we all know they can't do that same....


----------



## MechanicMatt

So back to firewood, I come home from work. Wifes older sisters car is in the driveway, I come in the house and the kids are watching movie. I ask "Where's mommy?" "down stairs with Aunt Becky" is the reply. I go down and the wife and sis are sitting in chairs sipping wine right next to the roaring stove, man these girls love feeding the stove and LOVE that heat!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here ya go bub. We have deer here. We have golden eagles here. Deer know the eagles are here. Eagles know the deer are here. Eagles hunt from above. With much more range than a human with a bow. Throw a flag on the eagle for unsportsman-like conduct.


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> Here ya go bub. We have deer here. We have golden eagles here. Deer know the eagles are here. Eagles know the deer are here. Eagles hunt from above. With much more range than a human with a bow. Throw a flag on the eagle for unsportsman-like conduct.



now that is one big jack rabbit... lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

WOW!


----------



## Haywire

woodchip rookie said:


> Here ya go bub. We have deer here. We have golden eagles here. Deer know the eagles are here. Eagles know the deer are here. Eagles hunt from above. With much more range than a human with a bow. Throw a flag on the eagle for unsportsman-like conduct.




That's the best you've got? Not impressed, bub.


----------



## dancan

Ok , back to scrounging with a mild touch of bacon , beer , maple syrup and whisky .
I guess we'll have to keep PETA off in another thread , weather it's about people eating tasty animals or just plain PETA .


----------



## dancan

BBQ stuff about the tasty animals is ok as well btw.


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle also did not believe in tree stands, except for archery. He also thought everyone should use a lever action and open sights. IMO, the addl hunting pressure in most areas make it near impossible to be successful w/o a tree stand, and many places (woods) just seem more over grown than they used to be, making one necessary.

Re sporting: It is easier to hunt a farm w/o a tree stand than it is to hunt in woods with a tree stand. The deer are more used to human scent, and it does not bother them as much (on a farm). My cousin (who grew up on a farm) used to tell me that if you want to get a deer, just ride out on a tractor, they won't even move!

IMO, tree stands are necessary for bows and cross bows, and with fire arms they make the sport safer (the shot is always going toward the ground) and they result in more clean one shot kills, so in that regard they are more sportsmanlike. That said, I have harvested deer still hunting with a bow, including my biggest deer. Unfortunately, addl hunting pressure (and illegal baiting) have made this method very unproductive in the areas I hunt. I wish it were not that way, but I have to deal with reality. I'm primarily a meat hunter, and I want more than one a decade in the freezer.

Nothing personal, but as long as we obey the law, take your own road. I love to still hunt, but unless it is in a remote area or late in the season, I won't do it as it usually just results in pushing the deer to someone else. I also choose based on conditions. If there is a powdery snow on the ground, I love to still hunt, if it is dry and noisy, I like to sit in a tree stand and listen for them (I'll usually hear them before I can see them).

You could also call long range shooting and deer drives un sportsmanlike, but they are the only way you will harvest some deer. Like I said, take your own road. Tree stands and scopes make it safer and result in more one shot kills. IMO, that is more sporting. Still hunters with open sights often did a lot of tracking.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> do you hunt????





Haywire said:


> But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?


I guess deer have been hunted enough that they are used to looking up. Why on Earth would tell some one to do some thing that is clearly against the law in every state in the country?


----------



## MustangMike

I watched the 4 point I got with the cross bow for 20 minutes before he gave me a clear shot at the right angle. Any shift of the wind, any noise or movement, could have sent him packing, I've had it happen numerous times. It was exciting, it was sporting. He was 30 yards away when I fired. Most of the time I watched him he as 40-50 yds away in real thick stuff. Unsportsmanlike would have been taking a shot at him in that thick stuff.


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> My Uncle also did not believe in tree stands, except for archery. He also thought everyone should use a lever action and open sights. IMO, the addl hunting pressure in most areas make it near impossible to be successful w/o a tree stand, and many places (woods) just seem more over grown than they used to be, making one necessary.
> 
> Re sporting: It is easier to hunt a farm w/o a tree stand than it is to hunt in woods with a tree stand. The deer are more used to human scent, and it does not bother them as much (on a farm). My cousin (who grew up on a farm) used to tell me that if you want to get a deer, just ride out on a tractor, they won't even move!
> 
> IMO, tree stands are necessary for bows and cross bows, and with fire arms they make the sport safer (the shot is always going toward the ground) and they result in more clean one shot kills, so in that regard they are more sportsmanlike. That said, I have harvested deer still hunting with a bow, including my biggest deer. Unfortunately, addl hunting pressure (and illegal baiting) have made this method very unproductive in the areas I hunt. I wish it were not that way, but I have to deal with reality. I'm primarily a meat hunter, and I want more than one a decade in the freezer.
> 
> Nothing personal, but as long as we obey the law, take your own road. I love to still hunt, but unless it is in a remote area or late in the season, I won't do it as it usually just results in pushing the deer to someone else. I also choose based on conditions. If there is a powdery snow on the ground, I love to still hunt, if it is dry and noisy, I like to sit in a tree stand and listen for them (I'll usually hear them before I can see them).
> 
> You could also call long range shooting and deer drives un sportsmanlike, but they are the only way you will harvest some deer. Like I said, take your own road. Tree stands and scopes make it safer and result in more one shot kills. IMO, that is more sporting. Still hunters with open sights often did a lot of tracking.



Finally someone who gets it. Thanks for a good reply without the name calling. I guess your uncle was a PETA member too


----------



## JustJeff

There are enough anti hunting/fishing people out there, we don’t need to be fighting amongst ourselves. As long as you’re obeying the law, I’m with you.


----------



## cantoo

I spend a few hours hunting every year, some years I even put shells in my gun. Other years I just lay on the bench in my tree stand ( fort on wheels) and watch the geese and clouds fly by with my grandson. I did the same thing with my kids. The reason I use a elevated stand is to keep warm and so that the sound travels upward and we might actually see something then. The stand is a wagon scaffolding frame and has 4' sides on it. I do actually shoot a deer every few years but it's not the reason why I hunt. PS< I cleared this area where my wagon is for a log landing. The salt lick and the pond I dug is a couple hundred yards away ( that might be considered cheating to set up there).


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> There are enough anti hunting/fishing people out there, we don’t need to be fighting amongst ourselves. As long as you’re obeying the law, I’m with you.



Agree. I was just stating my opinion and wanted to hear other folks take on the subject. Thankfully only a couple resorted to mud slingin'. 
To the rest of you, thanks for chiming in.


----------



## cantoo

And for the record there was no shells in his stick and the safety was on when he was pointing it at me. Hard to believe how much noise a kid can make with an old shovel handle in a wooden stand in a quiet bush. Even the chipmunks were staying away.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Yes. Red elm is different. Also there's Siberian elm and Chinese elm although some mistakenly lump Chinese and Siberian together



And American Elm I believe, at least I think that's the one that has the oranges and purples in it when split.


----------



## MechanicMatt

great pics Cantoo, you sound like my dad, he has shot two deer in his life. He goes up hunting to hand with me and my Uncle and to "get away" . He could care less about shooting a deer, to him its ALL about recharging his batteries. He reads or sleeps more than hunts, he had a giant buck that I was "stalking" in his sights and passed on it. " I wanted to see you get it" was his answer, I was beside myself for missing my shot and then I wanted to die when he told me he could have shot it 10 times..... 

Again, GREAT pics!!


----------



## muddstopper

I am picky about shooting deer or bear. Killed several of each, but most of the time I will pass on the shot. Unless its a rabbit in my garden and then I will shoot that pesky wasskel. Deer have been wiping my garden out every year, but I havent shot any or shot at any. I go out every nite and spot lite my field, 8-10- a dozen, easy picking if I want one. But the deer are starting to get under my last nerve eating up my garden, might just start thinning the out.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> And American Elm I believe, at least I think that's the one that has the oranges and purples in it when split.


Correct. I didn't include that as it's real easy to tell American by the bark


----------



## MustangMike

If you have a garden, Wood Chucks are the worst! I can fence out rabbits.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Correct. I didn't include that as it's real easy to tell American by the bark



Red(Slippery) and American are easy for me to decipher, but I don't think I've ran into any Chinese Elm down here. Got the trunk of what I'm pretty sure was Siberian last summer, looks almost like Walnut. I ended up throwing it all in the campfire stack but wouldn't have any issue burning it in the house. In fact I might clean up that campfire pile and do just that with it.


----------



## nighthunter

MechanicMatt said:


> I will say, in my back woods behind the house I have shot at and missed that same buck 4 times, the last time he looked up at me as he ran away. With in 10 minutes he walked back towards me, looking up the whole time. Yes they look up, and yes around here they are more likely to circle back. Upstate at Uncle Mikes property, you fart in the woods and good luck for 5years.... they know your there and they are NOT coming back. I think they have year round pressure on them. The other part that stinks about up there, is all the other land owners, nice guys, but they bait. The one group got busted baiting and having two does hanging with no tags, they paid the fines and the next year were back to baiting... The story goes, the state police drove there Crown Victoria's up the logging trail whooping the **** out of them the whole time and made the busts after they were tipped off. Hey fellas, why not go back up the next year?!? Its super frustrating to have these fellas that are all "friendly like, super sweet guys" but they all cheat and your in a family of "good guys" and we do things the right way and teach our kids to do the right thing... ****, last year the guy is hunting with his crossbow well before crossbow season opens, Uncle Mike calls him out on it, and he just shrugs his should like oh yeah who cares and offers us a beer..... ARGHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I had a FREAKING GIANT buck running the back woods, I could always see him from my bedroom window at 20 yards, never see him in the woods.... Im talking 12point record deer. Anybody know how badly I wanted to put the .22mag in its ear?? But I didn't, later that year one of the neighbors left a bushel of apples in his back yard and nailed him....... ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Its super frustrating, but when you do things the right way in life your kids can walk around town and not be afraid to tell anyone what there last name is...
> I have relatives that have a less than decent parent, sadly they know and we all know they can't do that same....


Hey matt is know the feeling of disappointed and angry because lazy hunters in ireland and i haven't got a nice buck yet because the [email protected] rather go out in the night and blind a deer with a high powered lamp to blind a deer before they shoot it. I bring it up constantly at my gun club meetings about a neighbour who bragged to me about shooting 15 deer out hunting one night in asked him what he did with them he left them in the ditch but no one cares


----------



## Jeffkrib

I have this vision of everyone in America being into guns and hunting and no animals left to shoot. Clearly you guys have rules and a hunting seasons (regulated) or that could become a reality. Pretty sure here apart from duck hunting season it’s open slather. Mind you most of our game are feral animals which cause massive environmental problems.


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> Yes.


So how do you hunt. Please inform us of your methods that are sportsmanlike?


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, there are different rules all over the place. Lots of restrictions where I live. Shotgun or muzzle loaders only, lottery type draw to get tags, limits on number of deer etc and 2 short 1 week seasons. Not to mention the cost of tags, $50 something this year I think. 1 mile away you can use high power rifle, I went one year and after the idiots I seen shooting with no regards to where bullet was going I never went again. Also went from "party" hunting to going with just my kids and me in a stand. Less worries of some dumb azz shooting us. I don't even go firewooding during gun season. We have lots of good healthy deer here. Of course we have the "goog guy" poachers too. They will never go away.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> I have this vision of everyone in America being into guns and hunting and no animals left to shoot. Clearly you guys have rules and a hunting seasons (regulated) or that could become a reality. Pretty sure here apart from duck hunting season it’s open slather. Mind you most of our game are feral animals which cause massive environmental problems.


America, despite the population, has lots of wide open spaces. One state I lived in had voted in a sportsman’s tax, which cost just pennies but was on all things hunting or fishing related. The money was shoveled directly to the game and fish commission. This led to fantastic boat launches, fisheries management and public lands for hunting. Don’t believe everything you see on tv. Lol. Hunting is fantastic in America. 99% of guys I met or hunted with were ethical and well educated on game management. I live in Canada now (the populated part in southern Ontario) and can say that I enjoyed better hunting and fishing when I lived in the U.S.


----------



## nomad_archer

Haywire said:


> Agree. I was just stating my opinion and wanted to hear other folks take on the subject. Thankfully only a couple resorted to mud slingin'.
> To the rest of you, thanks for chiming in.


There is better ways of getting other people's opinion without telling everyone they way most of us hunt from a treestand is unsportsmanlike. I am a firm believer that as long as you are within the legal mean of hunting then thats fine by me. I will be honest I don't care how your hunt as long as its legal. But dont call someone else's legal means of hunting unsportsmanlike, no one is forcing you up into a treestand. I quit worrying about what everyone else was doing a long time ago and just worried about my hunt and enjoying my time out in the woods. For the record I hunt with a bow and a rifle, I hunt on the ground with a stool, I hunt from ground blinds, I hunt from tree stands, We do deer drives, all of this is legal and considered sporting. You worry about you I will worry about me. I have never been to MT but I imagine that hunting out there requires different tactics and a different approach then hunting the mountains of PA.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> There is better ways of getting other people's opinion without telling everyone they way most of us hunt from a treestand is unsportsmanlike. I am a firm believer that as long as you are within the legal mean of hunting then thats fine by me. I will be honest I don't care how your hunt as long as its legal. But dont call someone else's legal means of hunting unsportsmanlike, no one is forcing you up into a treestand. I quit worrying about what everyone else was doing a long time ago and just worried about my hunt and enjoying my time out in the woods. For the record I hunt with a bow and a rifle, I hunt on the ground with a stool, I hunt from ground blinds, I hunt from tree stands, We do deer drives, all of this is legal and considered sporting. You worry about you I will worry about me. I have never been to MT but I imagine that hunting out there requires different tactics and a different approach then hunting the mountains of PA.


Amen


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> I have this vision of everyone in America being into guns and hunting and no animals left to shoot. Clearly you guys have rules and a hunting seasons (regulated) or that could become a reality. Pretty sure here apart from duck hunting season it’s open slather. Mind you most of our game are feral animals which cause massive environmental problems.


There are two extremes in America and most people are somewhere in between. 

I've mentioned it before but I received death threats from anti hunters when my wolf pics hit the internet. Which itself is laughable considering the source. But it's very polarizing like most things these days. Wolves especially. 

I very much try to support my fellow hunters although those who only hunt for body count/bragging rights leave a bad taste in my mouth. But if you follow hunting sites there's enough infighting to make saw builder arguments look like child's play. And it's silly because we are all out to do the same thing and have a good time doing it. Although it seems like that's the same way this derail started


----------



## rarefish383

I love off shore fishing too, and I'm here to tell you, I'm not getting out of the boat to give the fish a sporting chance. The sport isn't in just sitting there while hundreds of deer flock to your stand. I really don't find anything sporting about hunting. It's not a competitor you are going to shake hands with after the game. It's dinner before it's processed. It's an adventure, it's comradery, it's being in nature all year long. Looking for sheds in the spring, tending the stand and clearing shooting lanes in the summer. Going to the farm for a weekend get a way with your best friends and family. By the time deer season comes in, I've got hundreds of hours invested. It's the culmination of a lot of hard work. How did those 4X4's get half a mile up the side of a steep mountain? If you want to give a deer a sporting chance jump up and down and yell at it first. If I'm not successful on the first or second day, at dinner the night before, as we discuss our plans for the next day, I say "I'm gonna cheat tomorrow". Every one knows what I mean, I'm gonna walk the fence lines and logging roads. You can still hunt the fence lines on the tops of hills, and deer 100 to 200 yards down the hill won't even stop browsing, or get out of their beds, they think they are safe. So whats sporting about shooting a deer while he munches on acorns or snoozes in his bed. So, what's the difference. There used to be two brothers on the Eastern Shore of MD that dressed up in home made Gilli suites and sneak up on deer and slap them, I would call that a sport. Shooting out of a vehicle, or tractor or shining a light in their eyes is illegal in both of the states I hunt in. I call that a crime, you get caught, you get fined, go to jail, loss of vehicle and fire arms possible. I just don't understand, "give them a chance". The idea is to make sausage and steaks. If you want to give them a chance stay home and watch football. The goal of a successful kill is a one shot, humane kill. If building a stand to elevate your self above their line of sight, to mitigate your scent a little, to let them get close enough unspooked and jittery, so the one shot kill and be made, that's the sport of stand hunting, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> America, despite the population, has lots of wide open spaces. One state I lived in had voted in a sportsman’s tax, which cost just pennies but was on all things hunting or fishing related. The money was shoveled directly to the game and fish commission. This led to fantastic boat launches, fisheries management and public lands for hunting. Don’t believe everything you see on tv. Lol. Hunting is fantastic in America. 99% of guys I met or hunted with were ethical and well educated on game management. I live in Canada now (the populated part in southern Ontario) and can say that I enjoyed better hunting and fishing when I lived in the U.S.


Jeff, down here we have the Pittman-Robertson Act of 1937. That's an 11% tax on all firearms and ammunition. It goes to the Dept of Interior for research, surveys, maintenance of game and habitat, and the acquisition of new land. So, hunters and shooters pretty much pay for most of our game lands. Obviously others benefit from the taxes placed on the hunters and shooters. Hikers, boaters, skiers get to use these lands free, at a price we paid. They may have to pay ramp fees and such, but they don't have to shell out 11% on a new kayak or ski's before they get to head to the woods or waters, Joe.


----------



## svk

I've heard that guys make fire starters with wax, and dryer lint in an egg carton and then break off one cup per fire. No washer/dryer at the hunting cabin so had to improvise. Had a jar candle that the wick had burned out but it still had a little wax left. Set it in the stove and rendered the remaining wax. Stuck scrap paper towel into this egg carton and poured a little wax into each cup. As a warning the wax did leak through the egg carton a bit but I was prepared. 

Total cost, about 1 cent for the paper towel. 

We'll see how they work tonight.


----------



## tnichols

svk said:


> I've heard that guys make fire starters with wax, and dryer lint in an egg carton and then break off one cup per fire. No washer/dryer at the hunting cabin so had to improvise. Had a jar candle that the wick had burned out but it still had a little wax left. Set it in the stove and rendered the remaining wax. Stuck scrap paper towel into this egg carton and poured a little wax into each cup. As a warning the wax did leak through the egg carton a bit but I was prepared.
> 
> Total cost, about 1 cent for the paper towel.
> 
> We'll see how they work tonight.
> 
> View attachment 612449



I’m glad you clarified and explained WHAT that was. When I first saw the picture I was in hopes you weren’t going to eat it


----------



## rarefish383

Good luck, hope it works well. I cheat and use my propane torch, it lights with a pull of the trigger, keeps my finger tuned up. It also lights first time every time, even in a downpour. Steve, I think I asked this before, but I'm getting old and don't remember. How far are you from Duluth. I used to have family up there, but they are all gone now, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Jeff, down here we have the Pittman-Robertson Act of 1937. That's an 11% tax on all firearms and ammunition.



Yea, that funding pays for land purchases, management, game studies, etc. I always get a big kick out of hikers complaining that people can "hunt" on the land. I look at them and say "we hunters paid for the land, we allow you to hike on it for free, and now you complain that we should not be allowed to use it, you have to be kidding me". Some of them try to argue with me, so I ask them how much they paid to hike on it, and I get a blank stare!

Also, FYI, the NRA conducts great hunter safety training (required in most states). It is so good that last year, in NY, there was not a single firearm related death from hunting last year. That is damn impressive, maybe they should have the NRA teach driver safety too!!!! So hunting is not as dangerous as you think, even with all the NYC hunters (driving to the mall at night is far more dangerous).


----------



## Philbert

We still in the '_Scrounging for Venison_' thread?


rarefish383 said:


> Hikers, boaters, skiers get to use these lands free, at a price we paid. They may have to pay ramp fees and such, but they don't have to shell out 11% on a new kayak or ski's before they get to head to the woods or waters, Joe.



But I do have to comment on this.

A lot of license fee and excise tax dollars go to support game management and habitat. But they do not fully fund all public lands, national forests, range lands, etc. A lot of tax dollars and fees from other sources are involved.

We have X-C trail fees on many public lands. We even have state watercraft fees to maintain boat access, control invasive species, etc., that specifically exempt boats used for waterfowl hunting.

And many trails used by hunters are maintained by other users (hiking, mountain bike, ski, snowmobile, ATV, horseback, etc. clubs), although, there may be cross-over (hunters who also ride ATVs, etc. ).

Hunting and fishing fees do not just 'create open spaces for everyone'. Much of that money goes to fish hatcheries, game wardens / enforcement, herd surveillance, CWD management, and other directly related costs.

No one who pays taxes uses public lands completely 'for free'. Go tell the timber harvesters, cattle grazers, grain farmers, etc. how they owe their use of the land to an 11% excise tax on ammunition.

Philbert


----------



## panolo

Haywire said:


> But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?



You've never hunted in the woods then. I've hunted Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, New Mexico, Utah, Canada, etc. Completely different than hunting MN, WI, ILL, Iowa. Stalk, spot, glass, cover ground. Can't do that it in these areas. Doesn't work and the land won't permit it. Plus I have been busted by many a creature sitting in a stand. These animals are conditioned to look up. Much different than a deer, goat, or elk that has spent it's time west of me.


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> We still in the '_Scrounging for Venison_' thread?
> 
> 
> But I do have to comment on this.
> 
> A lot of license fee and excise tax dollars go to support game management and habitat. But they do not fully fund all public lands, national forests, range lands, etc. A lot of tax dollars and fees from other sources are involved.
> 
> We have X-C trail fees on many public lands. We even have state watercraft fees to maintain boat access, control invasive species, etc., that specifically exempt boats used for waterfowl hunting.
> 
> And many trails used by hunters are maintained by other users (hiking, mountain bike, ski, snowmobile, ATV, horseback, etc. clubs), although, there may be cross-over (hunters who also ride ATVs, etc. ).
> 
> Hunting and fishing fees do not just 'create open spaces for everyone'. Much of that money goes to fish hatcheries, game wardens / enforcement, herd surveillance, CWD management, and other directly related costs.
> 
> No one who pays taxes uses public lands completely 'for free'. Go tell the timber harvesters, cattle grazers, grain farmers, etc. how they owe their use of the land to an 11% excise tax on ammunition.
> 
> Philbert



This is very true and we need to be wary about those types of statements because each state handles its hunting/fishing regulations, funds, and management very differently. In PA there are State Game Lands, these lands have been paid for 100% by hunters for license fees and are managed for the purpose of hunting. However state forest lands and national forests are an entirely different matter. When non-hunters try to influence how State Game Lands are managed, I get salty. When talking about management of state forest lands or public parks that are paid for via tax dollars thats' a totally different conversation.


----------



## Haywire

Sorry, folks. Didn't mean to start a fight with anyone. Pay no attention to my ramblings.
Peace


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey guys, I was out most of yesterday. Did I miss anything ?

Anyone cutting any wood?



KiwiBro said:


> That would be Moriori. Maori are far too civilised for that carry on.



Well, you made me go and learn something. I didn't know about the Moriori so I had to go and look them up and found they were from the Chatham islands. Then I didn't know where the Chatham islands were so I had to look that up as well. Some rough history there at times.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Good luck, hope it works well. I cheat and use my propane torch, it lights with a pull of the trigger, keeps my finger tuned up. It also lights first time every time, even in a downpour. Steve, I think I asked this before, but I'm getting old and don't remember. How far are you from Duluth. I used to have family up there, but they are all gone now, Joe.


I grew up an hour north of Duluth and cabins are two hours north.


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey guys, I was out most of yesterday. Did I miss anything ?
> 
> Anyone cutting any wood?



Just a sled full for the next few days burnin'


----------



## woodchip rookie

I upsized wood shifting equipment


----------



## nomad_archer

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey guys, I was out most of yesterday. Did I miss anything ?
> 
> Anyone cutting any wood?



Just burning or splitting it at this point.




Haywire said:


> Just a sled full for the next few days burnin'



That's more snow that I expected to see. When does the snow start flying in MT?


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I upsized wood shifting equipment



i like the look of those 4 wheel hand carts/garden trolleys. i'm currently using and abusing an old pram to shift rounds oit back and splits to the house. its holding up incredibly, ive bounced it down steps when loaded up super heavy and cant believe it isnt broken, but when it dies i'm going to get one of those garden trolleys, about £45 over here.

i bet the sack barrow is handy too, for heavy rounds.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> i like the look of those 4 wheel hand carts/garden trolleys. i'm currently using and abusing an old pram to shift rounds oit back and splits to the house. its holding up incredibly, ive bounced it down steps when loaded up super heavy and cant believe it isnt broken, but when it dies i'm going to get one of those garden trolleys, about £45 over here.
> 
> i bet the sack barrow is handy too, for heavy rounds.



I'm on my second one already. Both needed a rebuild of the front axle/steering assembly. They do take a beating though and keep coming through. Mine shifts about 6 cord a year from the outside stacks to my winter stock indoor storage.


----------



## Haywire

nomad_archer said:


> That's more snow that I expected to see. When does the snow start flying in MT?



We picked up over a foot on 11/1-11/2. We have a very short autumn here, and typically by November winter is in full effect.

Already been runnin' the sled..


----------



## svk

Hey guys. 

I gave Zogger a call today and he's doing ok. He's in a pretty remote area and his isp doesn't load the site real well, especially the pic threads. But glad to hear he's doing fine.


----------



## LondonNeil

super glad to hear that, I was nervous.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Swept out. Need to add a door sweep to the screen door & patch some mouse doors. Then the loading will begin


----------



## LondonNeil

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm on my second one already. Both needed a rebuild of the front axle/steering assembly. They do take a beating though and keep coming through. Mine shifts about 6 cord a year from the outside stacks to my winter stock indoor storage.


 
i guess being pretty darn cheap they will have weak points. they look awesome though. unless i can scrounge up another old fashioned, large and fixed wheeled pram that is.... but modern prams arent like that unfortunately. i cant see a small, castor wheeled baby mover being up to ~4 or5x over weight loads, bouncing up and down steps and across a soft and often boggy london clay lawn!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Mine was $150 at TSC. Its the one with a 1,400lb capacity. It doesn't say it in the manual but I put black lithium grease in the hingepin for the steering. Other than wheel bearings I don't know what else there is to fail. Other than inner tubes. I hate those things.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Swung the handle around on the big wagon and set it up for tongue mount then found a short ratchet strap and pinned it. Then slung it over my shoulder. The plan is to load the wheel barrow and push it while "draggin the big wagon" behind me hands-free. However, I'm only 5'6" 150lbs so I'm about to see what my pulling capacity is. I might have to add a turbo to my butt, then get a tuner for my boots and put an 8" stack on my head.


----------



## mainewoods

Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.


----------



## dancan

Geez Cliff !
Glad you're OK , 11 ribs suck , No punctured lungs ?
I broke a couple about 3 years ago , that sucked lol but I was back in the woods the following weekend but my brain told me that was a stupid decision 
Take it easy till it don't hurt to cough .


----------



## dancan

That's one tough sum beech , sorry about the Jeep .
Make sure to get a skidder with a standard transmission next time


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> Have only just returned to buying anything husqvarna after an absolute arsewipe of a dealer put me off many years ago. Of course, I'll never again set foot in that guys store as long as I live, but the deal on a 395xp at another dealer was pretty good, and at the time Stihl had made mincemeat of their 661 re-re-release, so I'm happy. That said, I've found some pretty cheap (like, about $800 off retail here by the time it is delivered) husky deals overseas that make me want to import a few more saws and start a small pop-up stall in the carpark of the aforementioned prick dealer's store. Just for giggles.
> 
> Essentially a bit like this lady (who was actually fired for this salutation of Trump's motorcade recently)
> View attachment 611191
> 
> 
> Ill-advised and fraught with consequences, but seemed like a good idea and rather satisfying at the time.


Just a quick one to note close to $80k has been raised for the lady I referred to in the post above. The target is $100k, so the financial hardship of losing her job for flipping the president the bird is lessened. May we live in interesting times.


----------



## dancan

But Clint , you have to cough to keep the lungs clear so it sucks , at least it will be a distant memory in 6 months .
You got enough wood put away for the season ?


----------



## mainewoods

A cat scan showed no punctured lung, I was lucky. Didn't develop pneumonia either , thank god. 8 broken on the right side and 3 on the left. 2 weeks of the worst pain I think I've ever felt. Once they stopped grating against each other it was tolerable. DR. wanted to put me in the hospital for a week, on morphine, I declined his offer. Almost wished I had now. Went back to work after 2 weeks, still ain't quite right though.


----------



## mainewoods

Doc in the ER said he had never seen anyone with so many broken ribs and still walking, especially someone my age.


----------



## KiwiBro

mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.
> View attachment 612595


Wow. Glad you are alive to tell the tale. It's one spooky predicament to be in. Had it with a tractor, the brand of which the non-disclosure document I signed stops me from saying, when it kicked out of gear on a steep slope and I had maybe a second to decide to risk going side hill or keep heading into a river. It teetered on two wheels deciding whether it will go the whole way over or let me down with just soiled pants. That bloody tractor nearly killed me more than once. A logging truck driver near where I was working had a similar decision to make when he lost his brakes and only just made it out of the cab before the rig plunged overboard. He just broke a few ribs and a leg. Very, very lucky escape.


----------



## mainewoods

At least I was out scrounging wood!


----------



## mainewoods

I just finished throwing the last 6 cord into the cellar. I'll pay for that, but it's done anyway.


----------



## mainewoods

I wasn't going to say anything. Didn't want to derail the thread.


----------



## dancan

I was getting ready to make a call on the derail lol

Sure lets you know you're alive don't it Cliff


----------



## mainewoods

A standard tranny would probably have had a different outcome for sure. I was in 4 high and couldn't drop it into low. The weight of 3/4 of a cord of red oak ( sorry dan) in the back boosted the momentum by a lot. I figured 35 mph into a tree was better odds than 40 or 50 by the time i reached the bottom of the hill. I doubt i would have made it that far without rolling it.


----------



## mainewoods

It was real skidder trail, deep ruts and all.


----------



## KiwiBro

Everyone, give us your best jokes so we can make mainewoods laugh. I'm told humour is the best medicine, although the person who came up with that probably didn't have busted ribs. Lets see if we can make mainwoods laugh until he cries.


----------



## mainewoods

I aimed for a bunch of smaller trees first but it didn't slow me down. Wouldn't have been so bad if the 4 footers hadn't hit me in the back. Numerous ribs have multiple fractures because of that. Still with only seconds to decide a beech at 35 mph looked better than the other alternative. I can't imagine what an open tractor would have been like. You were a lucky man, Kiwi Bro!


----------



## KiwiBro

mainewoods said:


> A standard tranny would probably have had a different outcome for sure.


i agree. Some of them are tougher than they look


----------



## mainewoods

Now that one really hurt!


----------



## dancan

Well, if Clint had been going for Zoggerwood or spruce I bet that the front bumper on the the skidder would be in better shape [emoji41]


----------



## mainewoods

I sure wish there was a small spruce around at the time, i would have aimed for it. I was on a side hill, so I had to hit the beech on the passenger side to keep from spinning my rear end onto the road and risk rolling over. It worked, just wished it was a smaller beech. lol


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> I sure wish there was a small spruce around at the time, i would have aimed for it. I was on a side hill, so I had to hit the beech on the passenger side to keep from spinning my rear end onto the road and risk rolling over. It worked, just wished it was a smaller beech. lol


you kids always hotrodding around...well, you lived to show off another day!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sure am glad I scrounge popsicle sticks.


----------



## mainewoods

I think my "showing off" days are over, Zog. Not sure I can take another of those. May have to cut some new roads and quarter across the "hill" instead.


----------



## mainewoods

Maybe train me a new moose. The heck with gasoline engines!


----------



## zogger

mainewoods said:


> Maybe train me a new moose. The heck with gasoline engines!


I've been waiting for 20 years now or something like that for those genetic scientists to finally clone the woolly mammoths..can you imagine logging with one of them dudes! Whoop! YAA MULE YAAA!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

We have a shear cliff on the side of the hill going up to Uncle Mikes, One winter coming down the hill with my dad behind the wheel.... On the second switch back turn.... I don't know how we didn't go off the edge. All you saw was hood and tree tops, we both gasped and then celebrated when we didn't die. I think I was 11, Ill NEVER forget that moment for the rest of my life.

Glad to hear you ok Clint, and ZOG!!!! Glad to hear from you too!


----------



## tnichols

mainewoods said:


> Maybe train me a new moose. The heck with gasoline engines!



Glad you’re still kickin’. Don’t know you from Adam, but you’re a tough bastard. I’ve personally seen Jeeps do quite well in wrecks. I’m not a Jeep guy, but they do real fine. My wife tagged a building last year at highway speeds in slush, and walked away.


----------



## Philbert

mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder".



*!!!*



mainewoods said:


> I wasn't going to say anything. Didn't want to derail the thread.



You _WERE_ scrounging!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Holy moly @mainewoods!

Sorry but I had to laugh at the quote about trying to hit a few smaller trees first but they didn't slow you down. 

We've just about got the old crew back together. Did anyone ever meet @wudpirat? So we could reach out directly to see if he's ok?


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> i guess being pretty darn cheap they will have weak points. they look awesome though. unless i can scrounge up another old fashioned, large and fixed wheeled pram that is.... but modern prams arent like that unfortunately. i cant see a small, castor wheeled baby mover being up to ~4 or5x over weight loads, bouncing up and down steps and across a soft and often boggy london clay lawn!


The weak point in both of mine was the cross link "tie bar" operatingthe wheel spindles. 1/8" x 1" flat bar with a 3/4" hole drilled in both ends. Who woulda thunk that those little 1/8" sides of the holes would break!

I recommend anyone buying one to remove that tie bar and replace with sturdier stuff before using it. It's a lot easier to prevent a collapse than fix it afterwards. Of course me loading it to max capacity with heavy black locust and towing it behind the rider mower might have something to do with it


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> *!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You _WERE_ scrounging!
> 
> Philbert



Yep he brought it back on track in spectacular fashion. Did you actually loose your brakes?


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.
> View attachment 612595



holy crap Clint. glad your ok. where's a spruce tree when you need it? derail this thread? NEVER !!!!!! take care buddy.


----------



## nomad_archer

mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.
> View attachment 612595



Holy smokes man! I recommend the next skidder is a pickup so at least you have the wood in the box and not the cab with you. Glad you made it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yikes Mainewoods! Glad you are mending now but that was close. Remember, first rule of scrounging, Stay Safe! Second rule of scrounging, SYAY SAFE!!


----------



## LondonNeil

turnkey4099 said:


> The weak point in both of mine was the cross link "tie bar" operatingthe wheel spindles. 1/8" x 1" flat bar with a 3/4" hole drilled in both ends. Who woulda thunk that those little 1/8" sides of the holes would break!
> 
> I recommend anyone buying one to remove that tie bar and replace with sturdier stuff before using it. It's a lot easier to prevent a collapse than fix it afterwards. Of course me loading it to max capacity with heavy black locust and towing it behind the rider mower might have something to do with it



Thanks, I'll look at that.


----------



## mainewoods

Brake pedal went right to the floor boards first touch. Got a little pedal after a bunch more pumps, but didn't slow down a bit. Too steep an angle and too much weight behind me. Never blew a brake line with the moose.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> I recommend the next skidder is a pickup so at least you have the wood in the box and not the cab with you.


Maybe the minivan scroungers ought to consider a plywood 'headache rack' behind the seats? Might also help with sudden stops on level ground.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Maybe the minivan scroungers ought to consider a plywood 'headache rack' behind the seats? Might also help with sudden stops on level ground.
> 
> Philbert



If you look carefully on some of my photos of a loaded car, you may make out an old headboard from a double bed, slipped behind the front seats.
It protects the backs of the seats and would catch a small 'flyer' but it sounds like Clint had his load break the seat from its rails, head board may spread a teenie bit of load to the passenger seat but doubt it would do much.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, glad you survived the ordeal, hope you have a speedy recovery. For those who are not aware, he started this great thread, way back when!

When I used to haul wood in the back of the Explorer, I built a plywood bed (resembled a PU truck bed) that slid in and locked over the wheel wells. Kept me safer, and made clean ups easier (just slid it out with all the crap). Hint, the bottom can be very thin, it is supported, the front & sides must be a bit heavier.

Think I used 1/4" treated on the bottom and 1/2" for the rest of it. Kept it fairly light.


----------



## Cowboy254

Glad you're still in one piece, Clint. Even if your ribs are still in multiple pieces. I broke a rib once. It was ouchy so I'd rather not find out what 11 feels like. 

I'm sure they would have told you to do your DB+C. Much as it hurts to do, it's better than landing a chest infection which people with multiple broken ribs sitting around not doing much and breathing shallowly tend to be sitting ducks for. Take care and give yourself a chance to recover before you go doing anything too exciting.


----------



## rarefish383

A little bumbed. My Burnese Mountain dog is in a bad way and I don't think she will recover. Turns out she has a hypothyroid problem. Last week she lost the use of her rear legs. She's very old for a Burner, almost 13. All the research I've found says that once she starts the thyroid meds she should bounce back in a few days. I think she's just so old that the longer she's down, the harder it is to come back. Today is the first time she stood on her own since Friday, and that was only for about 30 seconds and then she fell over. Our vet has a 150 acre farm where she lives and she lets us bury our pets there. When people ask about our old pets we say they have gone to live on the farm. I'm taking her to see Doc in the morning, I hope she gets to come home, but I don't think it will happen, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.
> View attachment 612595


Wow, just went back to see what happened. Glad your still kickin, just don't try to kick too high. Got some prayers in that you heal up fast and strong, Joe.


----------



## dancan

More uses for spruce than you guys think !

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/tree-for-boston-halifax-explosion-1.4402964


----------



## KiwiBro

Wishing you the very best of luck rarefish383.


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> More uses for spruce than you guys think !
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/tree-for-boston-halifax-explosion-1.4402964



Wonder who has dibs on the firewood when they're done with it? Some lucky southie! haha


----------



## MechanicMatt

I know I met wudpirat at either the upstate NY GTG one year or at Bob's GTG. I bet Bob, if you could get ahold of him, would know how to get ahold of wudpirat


----------



## woodchip rookie

They cut down a huge healthy tree just to put lights on it? Wheres the EPA now?!


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> They cut down a huge healthy tree just to put lights on it? Wheres the EPA now?!



It's OK , we use LED lights now


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> A little bumbed. My Burnese Mountain dog is in a bad way and I don't think she will recover. Turns out she has a hypothyroid problem. Last week she lost the use of her rear legs. She's very old for a Burner, almost 13. All the research I've found says that once she starts the thyroid meds she should bounce back in a few days. I think she's just so old that the longer she's down, the harder it is to come back. Today is the first time she stood on her own since Friday, and that was only for about 30 seconds and then she fell over. Our vet has a 150 acre farm where she lives and she lets us bury our pets there. When people ask about our old pets we say they have gone to live on the farm. I'm taking her to see Doc in the morning, I hope she gets to come home, but I don't think it will happen, Joe.


Sorry to hear


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, my heart aches for ya, we get real attached to our 4 legged partners. Best of Luck with it.

Love the 2 we got, but it still really pains me to think of putting down our guy Thor. He was really special, and went young. He did exactly what I told him, even in the end (I told him to put his head on his paws and relax, and it is just what he did).

Gotta move on the better things, here is Lucy (Black/White) and Linus (Brown/White), locked on the same Elk Antler for about 15 minutes. Linus finally won the endurance contest, but then got bored with his prize after about 2 minutes, so Lucy runs over and grabs it and does her "victory lap" around the house!


----------



## nomad_archer

@rarefish383 sorry to hear. I cant imagine not having one of my 4 legged buddies around.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> They cut down a huge healthy tree just to put lights on it? Wheres the EPA now?!


People will do anything to get a tree removed free. Probably got a 30,000 dollar tax credit for the donation. After they got a licensed tree expert to value it, for free of course, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Highly valuable black waln....I mean spruce.


----------



## Dieseldash

Hey I've got a Widetrak just like yours. They're beastly!





Haywire said:


> We picked up over a foot on 11/1-11/2. We have a very short autumn here, and typically by November winter is in full effect.
> 
> Already been runnin' the sled..
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Haywire

Dieseldash said:


> Hey I've got a Widetrak just like yours. They're beastly!



Great sleds, eh? They sure can haul some cargo!


----------



## Haywire

Out scrounging Lodgepole snags with my cuttin' pard this morning..


----------



## MustangMike

Now I know why you don't do tree stands, ya got nothin but evergreens!!! (Ha Ha Ha). Heck, just remove a few low branches on one side and you have a perfect blind!

Looks like a beautiful area.


----------



## JustJeff

Did some night scrounging not sure what I got but it made chips 
Another case of my wife promising someone that her husband will come get that wood. It was all in about 6’ lengths so I just cut it right off the tailgate. The little craftsman got the call to duty.
Made for a decent pile the small stuff up to about 4” was dry as can be so I stacked it by the door. The bigger stuff could use drying so it went in the garage. Got a bucket of sticks and some odd knobby ends by the stove. 
Ok this is really it this year.....I’m done scrounging......


----------



## woodchip rookie

Until your wife voluntells you to get more.


----------



## MustangMike

OK experts, can anyone ID this old dead tree. It has been on the ground half of forever, in a damp swampy place, and most if it is still solid as heck!

I'm thinking it may be White Oak, but don't know if the bark (the best shot of the bark is in pic #1) matches that. It seems to have a layer of sap wood, but that is hard also. I cut some branches from it 4 or 5 years ago, it was old then, and the cut ends are now still hard as a rock!

It has been down for so long that different species of trees are growing out of the trunk (last pic)

Any educated guess appreciated.


----------



## MechanicMatt

OW my shoulder hurts. Didn't get around to putting a new scope on my 30-06, stole it for my .223 since the scope had the reticles for .223...
I figured Id use either my .35rem or my 6.5, but decided to give the Broke Back Bill (triple B) a call and see if he had something with more pop I could borrow, he shows up at my job with his M77 in .35Whelen. Its wearing a brand new Leupold, he tells me he just had it mounted and bore sighted cause the nephews broke his old scope. It's 11am, good to be the boss, decide a 2hr lunch today wouldn't hurt... We head down the street to my buddies farm. 7 shots through the beast and she is ready to go.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You been into the wine tonight Uncle Mike? That wood doesn't look hard anymore, looks pretty rotten to me.....


----------



## MustangMike

The branches in the air are hard as a rock.


----------



## MustangMike

That is great Matt, you just saved me from digging out the 300. Boy, you would think at your age you would have your own gun ready to go by opening day!


----------



## MustangMike

I think I may have figured out my own mystery. I'll bet it is Chestnut Oak, that would match that bark. Would also explain why it looks like White Oak grain, but is a dark wood.

Would still appreciate any thoughts or comments.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Do you have a picture of the cross cut? 

Yeah, I was contemplating buying a new scope for the .30-06, but the scrounger in me heard that another 06 was getting a new scope and its scope would soon be available, so I figured id wait for that one. I just figured the owner of that scope and gun would want the new scope on it for this season, but maybe next season..

Hey, I'm not too worried...last time I borrowed a shoulder mounted cannon, I was able to land a 8pt buck. I'm bringing the .35rem to the Farm tomorrow just to check its zero so my back-up is covered. I know I could use the .223, it shoots remarkably well, I bet I could shoot them in the head out to 100yds with that gun no problem. The 6.5 groups very well too, but switching from 168gr to 140gr, I didn't know where it shoot. BTW, I'm going to bring up the box of Hornady bullets for it, so you can start reloading those. I'm actually very interested in it, if you want I can drive out one night after work so I can learn. 

I feel bad for trusty old 30-06, I've owned that gun for 5 years and shot 5 deer with it. I hope with all the extra hardware I have in the cabinet now she doesn't feel left out....

The other thing I've been thinking about is just biting the bullet and getting a new Nikon for the 30-06 and if that other 30-06 donates its hand me down scope Ill put it on the 6.5, I don't thing the 4x that is on it does it any justice, that gun flat shoots and 4x is like ehhhhhh...... It works on the .35rem, but that 6.5.......


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh, the UPS man must be working late, 8:38 he came to my house tonight. Sadly wife says I have to wait till Christmas to open the box, but its from Cabelas....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.

Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??


----------



## tnichols

Thought I’d post of my wood scrounging wagon. Purchased for a song on a farm sale years ago. Farmers are not interested in small stuff like this anymore. I work close to home so don’t have long pulls on the highway. Put new tires on it right away, hoist works great, and the floor is in good shape. Ol’ number 5...


----------



## tnichols

The end gate is unsuitable for wood (finger smashing, heavy, not designed for the task, etc...), so my brother and I designed and built this. Works good and suitable for what it’s hauling.


----------



## tnichols

Just for kicks as I roll through town on my way home loaded, I’ve run it across the scales at the CO-OP. Usually 5500-6000 lbs with a tare of 1480 lbs. So, 2-2.5 ton and pulls like a dream at 35 mph.


----------



## tnichols

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.
> 
> Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??



Thinner barrels will “walk” as they heat up. Typically this will be witnessed as vertical dispersion on the target. When testing my LRP rifles (medium to heavy contour barrels) I allow 2 minutes between shots. The other advantage of this technique is that it allows the throat area to cool before being subjected to the next shot of cutting torch hot gas and 50,000+ PSI.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> OK experts, can anyone ID this old dead tree. It has been on the ground half of forever, in a damp swampy place, and most if it is still solid as heck!
> 
> I'm thinking it may be White Oak, but don't know if the bark (the best shot of the bark is in pic #1) matches that. It seems to have a layer of sap wood, but that is hard also. I cut some branches from it 4 or 5 years ago, it was old then, and the cut ends are now still hard as a rock!
> 
> It has been down for so long that different species of trees are growing out of the trunk (last pic)
> 
> Any educated guess appreciated.


Could it be elm? Bark kind of looks like it but I can’t get the picture to enlarge on my phone.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was thinking elm myself, but Im FAR from a wood ID expert.... I have two stacks of some tree that I don't know what it is besides heat..... The funny thing about your post... when we were splitting it and my daughter asked what kind of wood it was, I replied " I think elm".


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.
> 
> Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??


And if you let it cool down you have more accurate cold bore shots. If you zero with a warm barrel theres a potential to have a different cold bore zero, and in a hunting situation thats not something you want.


----------



## MustangMike

I always wait 1 to 2 minutes between shots (to prevent throat erosion) and 5 to ten minutes (longer in hot weather) between groups. Most hunting rifles will shoot 2-3 rapidly in close to the same place, especially in cool weather, but may walk pretty badly after that.

Walking will depend on the steel in your barrel, the thickness of your barrel, and your bedding. That is why I used to glass bed all my Bolt Action guns. It is also why the 220 swift has a 26" bull barrel. No fun to carry around, but that thing really used to shoot (an old Ruger M-77 with tang safety).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think I may have figured out my own mystery. I'll bet it is Chestnut Oak, that would match that bark. Would also explain why it looks like White Oak grain, but is a dark wood.
> 
> Would still appreciate any thoughts or comments.


I was going to say chestnut but you figured it out first!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.
> 
> Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??


A guy should be able to dial in his gun in 3 shots and then two more to double check the zero. Never felt the need to let it cool unless I'm shooting for fun.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The branches in the air are hard as a rock.


some kind of rock oak Mike.  them branches should make some good burnin firewood.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> People will do anything to get a tree removed free. Probably got a 30,000 dollar tax credit for the donation. After they got a licensed tree expert to value it, for free of course, Joe.



Not on that tree , it's donated with pride .
Unfortunately by the time that tree gets to Boston and lit up it will have cost us about 60k$


----------



## dancan

Hey Mike , that's not spruce .


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> some kind of rock oak Mike.  them branches should make some good burnin firewood.



Nice catch there Steve, guess I'm sleeping at the switch!

Gettin ready to leave for Hunting, have a good WE everyone.


----------



## MustangMike

Butchered the 4 pt on Wed and we made burgers out of what was not used for steaks. Mixed 60% Venison with 40% (85% lean) beef, came out great. We also add a lot of stuff, had burgers for lunch :=).


----------



## svk

Well fellas I'm heading south today. Going to spend the winter in Florida. Have already arranged a spot to cut with a local tree service. I think I have 7 runners and a bunch of project saws in the car along with me and the cat.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.
> 
> Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??



I have an M77 MK-II in 308. Yes, out of the box it was a 4 minute gun, which for the PA woods would be close enough, but I wanted better. I had the barrel set back by 2 threads and a fresh chamber cut using a match reamer. Now, it's sub MOA.

168gr Barnes TTSX 

42.5gr Varget (if I remember correctly) 

Lake City brass
Magnum large rifle primer


----------



## svk

I've owned 4 77's over the years. Never had an issue with accuracy. 

Most accurate rifle I've ever owned was a Remington 700 Sendero in 300 win mag. Shot a touching three shot group once which for me is excellent.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Well fellas I'm heading south today. Going to spend the winter in Florida. Have already arranged a spot to cut with a local tree service. I think I have 7 runners and a bunch of project saws in the car along with me and the cat.



Have a good time! Holler if you need me to post the -30 temp pics and the icy roads and the piles of snow.


----------



## DFK

MMike: I think you made the right ID on that old Oak tree. I looks like a Chestnut Oak to me as well.
If it is... it will split very well. You should be able to, make good time, and get a good workout swinging the light weight splitting tools.
Good Stuff.

David


----------



## svk

Scrounged myself up a Glock 36 and sold my Dolmar 32 and a shotgun to finance the deal. The little 32 went to my former neighbor so it will definitely have an easy life looking over his half acre lot. 

Putting a couple more saws up next week to finance my 346 build.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A 36?! Too much caliber in a plastic gun for me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

commence loading


----------



## Erik B

Over 50 years ago I borrowed a friends 35 rem. Had a nice buck in the sites and the rigle misfired. Don't have fond memories of that rifle.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> A 36?! Too much caliber in a plastic gun for me.


I had a large frame Glock in 45 many years ago and loved it. Like the compactness of this one. 

Saw these in a joke thread on FB:

"Sheriff, why do you carry a 45?"
"Well son, I carry a 45 cause they don't make a 46!"

"Sheriff, I noticed you are carrying your pistol tonight. Are you expecting trouble?"
"No ma'am. If I was expecting trouble, I would have brought my rifle!"


----------



## woodchip rookie

If I was to carry a 45 it would be a full frame 1911


----------



## coryj

Saw this today on my lunch break. Decided to talk to the tree guys and ended up getting five loads of oak. Had the danger ranger today so they were small loads. I had been using my buddy's trailer, but he needed it. He actually asked if he could "borrow" his own trailer. 

Two loads were 6' lengths of branches, two loads were big rounds, and the final load was a mix of branches and rounds.


----------



## woodchip rookie

always good to see an oak score


----------



## MechanicMatt

Up at the cabin, Uncle Mike, pops, my older daughter and I. Hopefully we get one for her, it's first trip up here for deer season


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> If I was to carry a 45 it would be a full frame 1911


I hear CMP has a bunch of them in unissued condition.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Up at the cabin, Uncle Mike, pops, my older daughter and I. Hopefully we get one for her, it's first trip up here for deer season


Best time of year. Have fun!


----------



## Flint Mitch

woodchip rookie said:


> A 36?! Too much caliber in a plastic gun for me.


I bet with a full mag it's heavier than my 3' Kimber in .45 I cary almost daily, which I find easy to shoot. Glocks just don't work for everyone. I don't have much experience with anything else plastic. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

coryj said:


> Saw this today on my lunch break. Decided to talk to the tree guys and ended up getting five loads of oak. Had the danger ranger today so they were small loads. I had been using my buddy's trailer, but he needed it. He actually asked if he could "borrow" his own trailer.
> 
> Two loads were 6' lengths of branches, two loads were big rounds, and the final load was a mix of branches and rounds.
> 
> View attachment 613126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 613123
> View attachment 613124
> View attachment 613125



Nice scrounge coryj!


----------



## tnichols

coryj said:


> Saw this today on my lunch break. Decided to talk to the tree guys and ended up getting five loads of oak. Had the danger ranger today so they were small loads. I had been using my buddy's trailer, but he needed it. He actually asked if he could "borrow" his own trailer.
> 
> Two loads were 6' lengths of branches, two loads were big rounds, and the final load was a mix of branches and rounds.
> 
> View attachment 613126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 613123
> View attachment 613124
> View attachment 613125



Outstanding score!


----------



## svk

Flint Mitch said:


> Glocks just don't work for everyone. I don't have much experience with anything else plastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


My first Glock was a large frame .45, forget which model. I was skeptical but ended up loving it. Sold it along with many of my non sentimental value guns after I had a fleet of kids. 

As far as guns go, as long as they function and are at least moderately accurate, I love them all!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Flint Mitch said:


> I bet with a full mag it's heavier than my 3' Kimber in .45 I cary almost daily, which I find easy to shoot. Glocks just don't work for everyone. I don't have much experience with anything else plastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I carry a Glock 19. I like Glocks. Just not in .45.


----------



## LondonNeil

great score coryj! Oak, dropped and largely bucked for you, sweet.

I just contacted my tree guy to ask about the 'wood pile' in his words, ''Its currently just sh1t3 confier but ...' The but was an offer of a small oak tree coming down wednesday or thursday and notice of a large one coming down in the new year which I can also grab  I think we need an Oak score emoji, @dancan would use it all the time! Maybe an acorn with a big grinning face on it  ah ...no... we need this 'Mods! Please!'








@Cowboy254 , do you know what e.gunnii aka cider gum is like? a couple of those coming down too, I can't find them in any of the databases I use.


----------



## panolo

Flint Mitch said:


> I bet with a full mag it's heavier than my 3' Kimber in .45 I cary almost daily, which I find easy to shoot. Glocks just don't work for everyone. I don't have much experience with anything else plastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I'm one of those don't care for glocks guys even though I still own a few. Just have never been great in my hand.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Sig P220

End of discussion.


----------



## woodchip rookie

$1,500 for a p220?!. No thanks. I can do the same with a Glock for 1/3 the price.


----------



## nighthunter

Had a close call today with a large dead tree. So today was a wet and miserable day so I left my phone at home unfortunately. So the story is i got a large dead standing beech tree around 3' wide but it was leaning over a road, not a major lean ,so I climbed up to the top and and put a snatch block on it with a cable through it and attached to a bigger tree and a large John deere tractor (200+hp). I cut a good notch out of the tree and I was in the middle of bore cutting but the ground started to move under my feet so I pulled the saw and ran (definitely would have outran Usain bolt) the tractor driver thought I gave him a signal to pull the tree The whole tree uprooted bringing a large root ball with it. I definitely thought I was at deaths door but at least it didn't land on the road


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> $1,500 for a p220?!. No thanks. I can do the same with a Glock for 1/3 the price.


I'd have no problem dropping that on a good big game rifle but never on a pistol!


----------



## Mntn Man

woodchip rookie said:


> $1,500 for a p220?!. No thanks. I can do the same with a Glock for 1/3 the price.



Used ones are $500. I like my FNX with 16 rounds, though. I want to buy a Glock and convert it to 460 Rowland.


----------



## dancan

Well focus guys , back to firewood ...


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Well focus guys , back to firewood ...




You look different then I'd pictured


----------



## LondonNeil

Disgusting! DISGUSTING!

*DISGUSTING!!! *
 Total lack of PPE!


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> Well focus guys , back to firewood ...


 cutting firewood is my recreational hobby so if I show this video to my wife and she comes cutting with me,I'll ask for a divorce


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Well focus guys , back to firewood ...



Well, i think you mentioned somewhere you might have had an operation or two a while back.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Took down another dead pine along the edge of my woods today no pics though.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Disgusting! DISGUSTING!
> 
> *DISGUSTING!!! *
> Total lack of PPE!



And on a log deck. Kickback country. She does know what she's doing though.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 , do you know what e.gunnii aka cider gum is like? a couple of those coming down too, I can't find them in any of the databases I use.



G'day Neil, I've never burned cider gum but I do know that you can ferment the sap and get boozed . It's from Tasmania, cool climate and fairly fast growing so I wouldn't expect it to be a massively dense eucalypt. Probably much like oak. Get it and burn it and watch it burn so you can save the info in the memory banks for the next time.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Well focus guys , back to firewood ...



*FOCUSED!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dieseldash

dancan said:


> Well focus guys , back to firewood ...




Nice form!!


----------



## farmer steve

whats a matter with you guys makin your grandma cut trees down? even if it is spruce.  at least you gave her a good saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

seen that one before, scary.




Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Neil, I've never burned cider gum but I do know that you can ferment the sap and get boozed . It's from Tasmania, cool climate and fairly fast growing so I wouldn't expect it to be a massively dense eucalypt. Probably much like oak. Get it and burn it and watch it burn so you can save the info in the memory banks for the next time.



Cheers. Yes its one of the few (12 I read) eucalypts that grows in europe. I doubt its as dense as oak, I'd guess more like sycamore (btw, when I say syc, its not the same as yours. European syc is actually a maple), about 0.55-0.6 specific gravity when dry. Nothing to wtite home about but it splits easy so I'll probably grab some....but must leave room for the oak!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cheers. Yes its one of the few (12 I read) eucalypts that grows in europe. I doubt its as dense as oak, I'd guess more like sycamore (btw, when I say syc, its not the same as yours. European syc is actually a maple), about 0.55-0.6 specific gravity when dry. Nothing to wtite home about but it splits easy so I'll probably grab some....but must leave room for the oak!



I'm pretty certain there aren't any eucalypts below 0.6 specific gravity when dry. Alpine and mountain ash (e.delegatensis and e.regnans) are about the least dense and are at 0.62 and 0.66 @ 12% MC respectively. Everything else is denser and most of the eucalypts in higher rainfall areas are between 0.7 and 0.8. White oak (American) is 0.75.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I got a Bear fellas. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I'll be pleasantly surprised by the stuff i split a few months ago if that's so. I'm going on its wet feel, which wasn't that heavy, its super wide growth rings, and I think I've had small amounts of it before, which was never that dense. I suspect UK growth conditions make for very different wood to Victoria growth conditions. Gums are Eucalypts aren't they? this one puts red gum at 0.54, another puts it at 0.53
https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html

however, I'll be putting Euc on my must have list along with oak, ash, false acacia and holly if its as dense for me as it is for you.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Well I'll be pleasantly surprised by the stuff i split a few months ago if that's so. I'm going on its wet feel, which wasn't that heavy, its super wide growth rings, and I think I've had small amounts of it before, which was never that dense. I suspect UK growth conditions make for very different wood to Victoria growth conditions. Gums are Eucalypts aren't they? this one puts red gum at 0.54, another puts it at 0.53
> https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html
> 
> however, I'll be putting Euc on my must have list along with oak, ash, false acacia and holly if its as dense for me as it is for you.



Yes, I've seen that table and they're both wrong on the red gum. False identification, I suspect. Red gum is almost identical to blue gum in kg/m3 which is about 900kg @ 12%MC. We have friends from New Hampshire who visit most years and they couldn't believe how heavy the red gum we were burning was compared to the birch and sugar maple they were used to. Takes a bit longer to get going though so it's useful to have some other stuff to get started. 

That said, you may well be right regarding the different growing conditions for the same species. I have read that non-Australian grown plantation blue gum can be as low as 750-800kg/m3 compared to the normal 900kg/m3 so maybe the e.gunnii has become more sissified over there out of its native environment. Still, it should be better than softwood.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, Mt Cowboy...




is no more 




It was a complete pain in the rear end to move it. It amounted to a full to the brim middle bay of 20-21 cubic metres, plus a further 8 cubes in the right bay plus a further 5-6 cubes stacked to the left of the shed (as well as some more recently cut stuff) and there's still some needing splitting (if I can) and noodling (if I can't) as well as some unstackables. So maybe 35-36 cubes or nearly 10 cord. It's interesting how some nasty shapes can be noodled down to good stackable pieces. There's still 3 cubes of peppermint stacked there on pallets which can stay there and will be the first to burn next year along with the unstackables.




The left bay is mostly peppermint and is for next winter and the middle bay the year after but I'll probably raid some of the middle bay which has the big bits of higher BTU and mostly unsplittable blue gum for the colder nights and replace it with stuff stacked on the tarps on the left.




So all up there's about 62-64 cubes or 17 cord in captivity ATM.


----------



## Marshy

Am I the only one who stacks the end of their pile like this?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I use cinder blocks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

no unstacking/restacking of the ends


----------



## Logger nate

Found some nice tamarack that no one has cut because they’re so far from the road but with snow on the ground was able to get them to slide close enough to the road to get.


----------



## Haywire

She gave you the ol' fakeroo and just sat there on the stump! haha

Cool truck!


----------



## KiwiBro

Not having snow-able temps in my neck of the woods, does the hinge act differently in the same species Summer to Winter? More brittle in Winter? Less able to swing 'em?


----------



## Marshy

No snow yet. Getting my firewood moved up to the house though. 


Had a nice sun rise this am on my way home from night shift.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> She gave you the ol' fakeroo and just sat there on the stump! haha
> 
> Cool truck!


Ya I wanted to get vid of it sliding down the hill, I thought it was going, lol!
Thanks, it’s my buddy’s wood skiddin haulin beast.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Not having snow-able temps in my neck of the woods, does the hinge act differently in the same species Summer to Winter? More brittle in Winter? Less able to swing 'em?


Well usually more brittle in winter when wood is froze.


----------



## Cowboy254

I was outside this evening gazing at my full woodshed (does anyone else do that or is it just me?). Then a king parrot lands on the gutter of the shed right above me and was shaping to fly down and land on my head. I haven't made his acquaintance before but I know they're curious and quite intelligent. I went inside and found some seed.




All was well until he ran out of seed and tried the next most appetizing thing which was my little finger. Ow! I tossed him back up into the air at that point and he landed on the wood heap then spent the next 10 minutes following me around, flying to any available landing post and eventually dropping down to the ground and walking after me like a lost puppy. He was a cool little fella!


----------



## LondonNeil

That is a seriously huge amount of wood Cowboy! I'm envious. I'm also envious that you hardly need to split it compared to me, I reckon on average I'd split everything down about 4 to 6 times smaller!

I've googled for UK grown eucalypt density and found this research paper looking at its potential for biomass.
http://www.eeo.ed.ac.uk/abs/research/forestsci/Leslieetal.pdf
It is thin on density with just one short paragraph, which says,
_Wood density is also important as it largely determines the calorific value per unit volume [11] and eucalypts have denser wood than other species utilised for biomass production over short rotations: SRC willow has a wood density of 0.4 Mg/m3 [13], whereas E. nitens grown in Australia on two sites had a density of 0.471 Mg/ m3 and 0.541 Mg/m3 [14] and E. gunnii grown in the Midi Pyrenees in France, a density of 0.5 Mg/m3 [7]_

So at 0.5 its slightly less dense than most leyland cypress  However I'll probably pick some up if it looks straight at knot free.

Love that parrot! Has someone else been feeding it do you think? or are they often that tame?

@Marshy I stack like that, and do a cross hatched section every 8 feet or so along my stack, seems to keep things stable, even my stacks which are full of short pieces.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Am I the only one who stacks the end of their pile like this?
> 
> View attachment 613322


I stack every row perpendicular to the last


----------



## MechanicMatt

Some pictures from this weekend, bear is decent, but he looked like a monster in the scope....


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I stack every row perpendicular to the last


I tried that before. It didn't work. My splits are nowhere close to the same length and size, so it doesn't really work. All the stuff I cut from now on though will be measured to 18" for the NC30 so maybe in the future I can do that, but I got years worth of 12" stuff to burn through though.


----------



## al-k

my buddy scrounged this behind my house yesterday


----------



## MechanicMatt

Meat In 
The freezer


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 613349
> View attachment 613350
> View attachment 613351
> 
> Found some nice tamarack that no one has cut because they’re so far from the road but with snow on the ground was able to get them to slide close enough to the road to get.




You think you could come over and show Clint that technique ?
That way he'd only have to drive on the flats


----------



## nighthunter

How does bear taste it's on my bucket list to hunt


----------



## svk

Supposedly kind of like pork.


----------



## bear1998

svk said:


> Supposedly kind of like pork.


I wouldn't say that......it has a taste of its own in my opinion. An old boar is horrible....old sow soso....2 to 3 year old is pretty good done right. I had a 2 year old that when it was made by my brother in laws mother it taste like roast beef! Really depenbs on how its cooked n what you add to it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Back on topic… Headed back to the mates place. Pulled this Iron bark down with the car first.



Diced it up with the 550XP with a brand new Carlton semi chisel chain.




Last week’s green wood in first.





Iron bark on top, filled it up to the max.




Overflow wood into the back of the car, saw’s were at the kids feet.


----------



## LondonNeil

proper scrounging!


----------



## Marshy

If you have two rows in parallel just get some straight branch wood that is long enough to span through both stacks. It ties them together good. No need to cross stack a column mid row. I'll stack two 20' long rows in parallel 6-7 foot tall with no worries.


----------



## nighthunter

Some1 needs to make a general discussion thread ,this thread has gotten a bit sidetracked lately


----------



## LondonNeil

It happens every hunting season. There was an offshoot thread for guns and stuff, no idea if it is used, is not my bag. I just skip over the hunting stories and try not to judge since I know I don't know the culture.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> try not to judge since I know I don't know the culture.


Just across the ditch they swerve to avoid possums. Here we swerve to hit the [email protected]@rds. Local context is everything.


----------



## LondonNeil

true.


----------



## JustJeff

Marshy said:


> If you have two rows in parallel just get some straight branch wood that is long enough to span through both stacks. It ties them together good. No need to cross stack a column mid row. I'll stack two 20' long rows in parallel 6-7 foot tall with no worries.


That’s a helluva good idea! I hate I never thought of it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sorry for my adding to the derailment, just most my pals from this site are all in this thread and most share the same love of hunting. Back to firewood, oddly up at the cabin the ash wouldn't burn but the cherry, the cherry was AWESOME. I come home from the long weekend and the wife and little daughter have the wood bins inside full and the stove cranking.


----------



## Haywire

MechanicMatt said:


> Sorry for my adding to the derailment, just most my pals from this site are all in this thread and most share the same love of hunting.



And it doesn't help when some a-hole from Montana opens his yap and starts dissing tree stand hunters


----------



## Jeffkrib

I can think of no possible scenario where firewood scrounging would be controversial..... There's pretty much only one side to the argument. Need more wood by any legal means possible.
That's why its so peaceful here..... Lets keep it on track guys.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Haywire, took both the deer and bear still hunting.....

After sitting in my stand and freezing the nuggets off for 3hours......

Went to show a pal the bear on the way to the taxidermist, he has a new tree laying in his yard. Tells me that if he knew I was coming he would have told me to bring my saws. Going to have to swing back there this week after work. Ash tree that the beetle had killed. Hopefully not to rotten....


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> That is a seriously huge amount of wood Cowboy! I'm envious. I'm also envious that you hardly need to split it compared to me, I reckon on average I'd split everything down about 4 to 6 times smaller!
> 
> I've googled for UK grown eucalypt density and found this research paper looking at its potential for biomass.
> http://www.eeo.ed.ac.uk/abs/research/forestsci/Leslieetal.pdf
> It is thin on density with just one short paragraph, which says,
> _Wood density is also important as it largely determines the calorific value per unit volume [11] and eucalypts have denser wood than other species utilised for biomass production over short rotations: SRC willow has a wood density of 0.4 Mg/m3 [13], whereas E. nitens grown in Australia on two sites had a density of 0.471 Mg/ m3 and 0.541 Mg/m3 [14] and E. gunnii grown in the Midi Pyrenees in France, a density of 0.5 Mg/m3 [7]_
> 
> So at 0.5 its slightly less dense than most leyland cypress  However I'll probably pick some up if it looks straight at knot free.
> 
> Love that parrot! Has someone else been feeding it do you think? or are they often that tame?



A lot of the southern bluegum (e.globulus) rounds were dry before I cut them (hell on the chain) and had a big crack up the middle up to 2cm wide and spanning maybe 3/4 of the diameter. Finishing the job was easy but then trying to turn the halves into quarters - forget it. So if the halves are small enough to fit in the heater (under 12 inch diam) they're going in the shed and they'll be great for night burning. I'd normally take them down smaller but when the first 20 strikes with the 8lb-er give you nothing, not even a hint of an opening, I'm not inclined to drop a nut with another 20 just to see if I have more luck the second time. 

I found a similar article on various eucalypts planted for harvesting and producing considerably lower densities than the species typically does in the wild. I think the key words are "plantation" and "short rotations". Can't really compare them to non-plantation timber. My reference book makes this note of e.saligna (Sydney bluegum) which normally has a 12% MC density of 850kg/m. 

"This species has been grown extensively in plantations in South Africa but the density of such rapidly grown wood is much less than that of mature Australian material, being in the range of 500-600kg/m". That's a massive difference and I'll bet the South Africans felt ripped off. 

If your cider gum has come from someone's garden or a park it'll probably be better than those plantation trees, even accounting for the different growing conditions. You'll find out when you burn it I suppose . 


We used to have king parrots that would visit our old house and we would hand feed them where the rosellas would be too chicken. Cockatoos will also eat from your hand but we now live in a cedar house and cockies will eat cedar if there's not much food around (as well as being generally destructive) so I'm not encouraging them. Never had a wild bird like the parrot follow me around like that before, I hope he comes back.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah, uncle Mike rolls in with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. Rocked my chain on my 262 early so was running my 362 when he hands me one of his wicked 60cc ported monsters. Ran three tanks through that beast and then 4 more through Bill's 372. Pops, Uncle Mike and ran saws for hours and the boys ran the splitters. Broke Back Bill managed to run the excavator and we knocked it out the park. Thank god for the two extra boys, the four youngers boys were still splitting wood when my body had checked out for the day.
> 
> Like my uncle called it, all the guys that showed up for the party afterwards were just amazed what and how much we got done.


I think mike goes everywhere with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. That's how he showed up at the PA gtg to.


----------



## Conquistador3

I've scrounged some Paulownia over the weekend. Young weather damaged trees so they are only good as firewood. I was kinda surprised how the same tree will give off fine dust and then very nice chips just a couple meters down but I had never cut Paulownia before. 
I think it will be ready to burn in a month or so. Very very light wood.
I've also cut quite a bit of small dry branches for the fireplace: I don't like using starter fluids and the like. 

More scrounging coming as the weather's turned cold and the firewood piles are starting to dwindle...


----------



## nighthunter

Anyone ever burn eucalyptus I have about 2 cords of it. It's so wet at the moment that I don't think I ever be able to burn it


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Speaking of BBQ, love those vinegar based sauces!





mainewoods said:


> Yeah, the deer are still scroungin' too! There was another 15 standing on the hill waiting their turn.View attachment 417482


a before pic of Clint's jeep.



wudpirat said:


> Ditto on the release agent, even then sometimes the're hard to get apart.
> I've used Brownells ,Marine-Tex even JB Weld to bed a rifle, they all work.
> What you want is that the action returns to the exact same positon after each shot, Action and couple inches of barrel work, free float the rest of the bbl.
> When you tigthen down the guard screws, no stressing of the action.
> Ever bed a Ruger No,1 ? Bolt actions are cake. Even a M1 Garrand is easy.
> Oh, don't forget the release agent or you'll have what the Bench Rest boys call a glue in.





mainewoods said:


> Well I guess you can't talk about scrounging ALL the time. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy, you know. lol





SteveSS said:


> You should oughta stop by the package store on your way home from work tomorrow, Farmer Steve.
> 
> View attachment 468777





Ryan Groat said:


> Smoked beaver is awesome!


been a few derails over the years.  it always comes back to scrounging firewood or saws or splitters or.....................................


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> Anyone ever burn eucalyptus I have about 2 cords of it. It's so wet at the moment that I don't think I ever be able to burn it



Yeeeess. I've burned some before. Which of the 700 different species do you have?


----------



## Jeffkrib

I can’t imagine Irish grown eucalyptus would be dense or hard although snow gum may get pretty dense if conditions were right.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeeeess. I've burned some before. Which of the 700 different species do you have?


thanks cowboy but I had a job telling what it was because it is very rare around this parts ,ive never handled firewood as heavy before I'll snap a pic later


----------



## nighthunter

I think it eucalyptus


----------



## LondonNeil

Looks like it could well be eucalyptus to me. We get it. Apparently from stuff I've read about 12 types grow ok in Europe.
I don't think it's very dense over here though, but the stuff I've had split easily enough so it's in the stacks for the year after next.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I think mike goes everywhere with 11 saws slammed in the mustang. That's how he showed up at the PA gtg to.


It's bad enough he stuffs all that in a mustang but with 11 saws in the car how does he haul any wood after its cut?


----------



## nighthunter

scrounging at its best


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> Do you have a picture of the cross cut?
> 
> Yeah, I was contemplating buying a new scope for the .30-06, but the scrounger in me heard that another 06 was getting a new scope and its scope would soon be available, so I figured id wait for that one. I just figured the owner of that scope and gun would want the new scope on it for this season, but maybe next season..
> 
> Hey, I'm not too worried...last time I borrowed a shoulder mounted cannon, I was able to land a 8pt buck. I'm bringing the .35rem to the Farm tomorrow just to check its zero so my back-up is covered. I know I could use the .223, it shoots remarkably well, I bet I could shoot them in the head out to 100yds with that gun no problem. The 6.5 groups very well too, but switching from 168gr to 140gr, I didn't know where it shoot. BTW, I'm going to bring up the box of Hornady bullets for it, so you can start reloading those. I'm actually very interested in it, if you want I can drive out one night after work so I can learn.
> 
> I feel bad for trusty old 30-06, I've owned that gun for 5 years and shot 5 deer with it. I hope with all the extra hardware I have in the cabinet now she doesn't feel left out....
> 
> The other thing I've been thinking about is just biting the bullet and getting a new Nikon for the 30-06 and if that other 30-06 donates its hand me down scope Ill put it on the 6.5, I don't thing the 4x that is on it does it any justice, that gun flat shoots and 4x is like ehhhhhh...... It works on the .35rem, but that 6.5.......



Ahhh the fun of picking a new scope. I'm a fan of redfield scopes but thats me. Mine has help up to the .300 mag recoil so its a winner to me. Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> Ya'll some knowledge filled fellas, when sighting in today he made me wait at least 5 min between shots. Said that with that big gun the barrel heats up too much and we'd be chasing our dial trying to dial the big girl in. We let the barrel cool and the last three shots clover leafed with two being damn near the same hole. I was impressed with the new M77 Hawkeye, I had heard stories of the Mark II M77 being garbage, but the new ones..... They sure can shoot.
> 
> Ive never given "barrel cool down" too much thought before today, what you say fellas??



I let mine cool down between shots or 3 shot groups. I'm not sure how significant of a difference it makes but when I am zeroing for hunting I want each shot similar to conditions when I am shooting at a critter. Therefore cold bore for me.


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> Meat In View attachment 613408
> The freezer



That bear looks way bigger with some perspective of the deer and is that you and the kiddo? Congrats. Looks like it was a successful hunt.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> been a few derails over the years.  it always comes back to scrounging firewood or saws or splitters or.....................................



A few derails.....This time of the year there is always a few hunting related derails. I will be fishing again soon so I will be sharing some of that. The guns discussion that was removed from the thread a few years ago was because that discussion escalated and was no longer friendly. Honestly guys I can scrounge and split but there is still only so much wood I can accumulate. This really should be the scrounging firewood and other bs thread. Keep on scrounging. I will be spending opening day of PA deer rifle season splitting wood. I will make sure to share some pictures.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> You think you could come over and show Clint that technique ?
> That way he'd only have to drive on the flats


Sure, lol!


----------



## LondonNeil

@nighthunter that looks like a significant haul!


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> @nighthunter that looks like a significant haul!


yeah its mostly beech and a small bit of ash but getting it out will bemail a problem I got stuck twice with the jeep and trailer and that is with a empty trailer


----------



## chipper1

Good morning guys .
All caught up in here again , you guys been having plenty of fun.
Kinda bugs me that I don't get alerts to the thread when I haven't selected them for a while, seems like AS is run by a gaggle bot .
I plan to do more splitting by hand this year as part of my winter exercise program. This will be on wood I've scrounged so it will all qualify for this thread as I wouldn't want to derail it lol.


KiwiBro said:


> The 310 was my first 'real' saw so it won't ever be sold.


If I had a cord for every time I heard that .


MustangMike said:


> And you know the stories about me, I was there too at that age


I'm listening .


nighthunter said:


> Looking at a 088 at the moment that was used for a mill most of its life i don't know it's history it doesn't look the best but it's cheap compared to other saws it size it needs a exhaust I'm looking at buying it with the intention of a full rebuild but would it be hard and expensive to get oem parts


Those are some costly mufflers.


Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I put a Magnum sticker on a 4218 poulan thing never cut better


Or worse.


Haywire said:


> Yes shooting over bait, night or day is lame.


As is fishing with bait .


Haywire said:


> But it's exactly that advantage that take the sporting element out of it. If all you want at the end of the day is a dead deer, just shoot one out you truck cab window with a spotlight shining in his face. Sport is supposed to be a challenge, where's the challenge in shooting down at a something that has no natural instinct to look up for danger?





farmer steve said:


> do you hunt????


Only chipmunks, red squirrels, opossum, and woodchucks, unless the store is out of meat .


Haywire said:


> Just a sled full for the next few days burnin'


Can't believe you used a gas powered saw, seems like an unfair advantage.


mainewoods said:


> Been laid up for a few weeks, sure is good to be back. Broke 11 ribs and lost my "skidder". I figured it would be better to hit this beech than try and survive the ride down the mountain with no brakes and a load of oak in the back. It wasn't an accident, it was an "on purpose". It was the only choice I could see in the 8 seconds I had to make a decision. The 4' oak load shifted forward on impact and drove my seat and me into the steering wheel. I guess it was better than the 35 degree down hill ride facing me. Any way I made it.
> View attachment 612595


Did you get a new skidded yet, or fixing the jeep.


mainewoods said:


> A cat scan showed no punctured lung, I was lucky. Didn't develop pneumonia either , thank god. 8 broken on the right side and 3 on the left. 2 weeks of the worst pain I think I've ever felt. Once they stopped grating against each other it was tolerable. DR. wanted to put me in the hospital for a week, on morphine, I declined his offer. Almost wished I had now. Went back to work after 2 weeks, still ain't quite right though.


Glad to hear your recovering that sounds like some very excruciating pain.
My BIL toped a tree just above half way, the tree hit the ground on it's top bounced back up and knocked him out of the tree, he fell on his back on a chain link fence, then the tree landed on top of him . He had a few broken ribs and a punctured/deflated(?) lung. The next morning he had his wife help him out of bed, he hopped in the shower and went to work , she said she wouldn't have helped him up if she knew he would go to work lol.
I think your that type of guy .


farmer steve said:


> whats a matter with you guys makin your grandma cut trees down? even if it is spruce.  at least you gave her a good saw.



Must be the mom of the 660 gal, I wouldn't have gotten anywhere near her .


Logger nate said:


> View attachment 613349
> View attachment 613350
> View attachment 613351
> 
> Found some nice tamarack that no one has cut because they’re so far from the road but with snow on the ground was able to get them to slide close enough to the road to get.



Nice one Nate.
Are you left handed.
That saws a runner.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Ahhh the fun of picking a new scope. I'm a fan of redfield scopes but thats me. Mine has help up to the .300 mag recoil so its a winner to me. Good luck in whatever you choose.


Give Nikon a try. Gathers light as good or better than a Leupold for 60 percent the cost. My dad was an old Redfield fan but I only have one left on his favorite big game rifle (Mark V in 7mm Wby).


----------



## svk

Re derails....I am guilty from time to time but as long as people aren't fighting I see no problem with it. We tried a general discussion thread in the firewood section a few times and it never really took off, but if someone wants to start one we sure can try it again. There is the "Good morning" thread over in Off Topic but that is way too busy for me to keep up with...everyone replies to each post individually and the thing can run 10 pages in a few hours. Don't get me wrong though, the fellows in there are all top notch dudes who I like and respect.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Good morning guys .
> All caught up in here again , you guys been having plenty of fun.
> Kinda bugs me that I don't get alerts to the thread when I haven't selected them for a while, seems like AS is run by a gaggle bot .
> I plan to do more splitting by hand this year as part of my winter exercise program. This will be on wood I've scrounged so it will all qualify for this thread as I wouldn't want to derail it lol.
> 
> If I had a cord for every time I heard that .
> 
> I'm listening .
> 
> Those are some costly mufflers.
> 
> Or worse.
> 
> As is fishing with bait .
> 
> 
> 
> Only chipmunks, red squirrels, opossum, and woodchucks, unless the store is out of meat .
> 
> Can't believe you used a gas powered saw, seems like an unfair advantage.
> 
> Did you get a new skidded yet, or fixing the jeep.
> 
> Glad to hear your recovering that sounds like some very excruciating pain.
> My BIL toped a tree just above half way, the tree hit the ground on it's top bounced back up and knocked him out of the tree, he fell on his back on a chain link fence, then the tree landed on top of him . He had a few broken ribs and a punctured/deflated(?) lung. The next morning he had his wife help him out of bed, he hopped in the shower and went to work , she said she wouldn't have helped him up if she knew he would go to work lol.
> I think your that type of guy .
> 
> Must be the mom of the 660 gal, I wouldn't have gotten anywhere near her .
> 
> Nice one Nate.
> Are you left handed.
> That saws a runner.


Brett, if you miss the first notification then you will never get another one until you visit the last page of the thread again. It is annoying to say the least. Not like FB where you get notifications till kingdom come.


----------



## MustangMike

Often what happens is you read a post, and don't realize there is another on a new page, and because you did not read the final post, you will not get a notification, and before you can blink, you are pages behind! 

Since it is still hunting season, and a few are saying they are "off topic" (mostly ones who don't or can not do it), I got nothin to say!


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm not fussed on the derails, its easy to skip past sruff that isn't interesting to read and some of it is interesting so I'm happy


----------



## nighthunter

I didn't mean to be rude when I was talking about derailments , I love to hunt the same as any man'woman and child. I only made a suggestion for a thread in firewood 'heating and wood burning equipment to discuss everything from chainsaw files to hunting and everything in between


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> yeah its mostly beech and a small bit of ash but getting it out will bemail a problem I got stuck twice with the jeep and trailer and that is with a empty trailer


Have you considered a locker for the jeep? Aussie lockers are cheap and can make a huge difference in off road situations. Some people consider lockers dangerous in short wheelbase vehicles but iv driven wranglers with everything from lunchbox lockers to full Detroit lockers and never had an issue.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> Have you considered a locker for the jeep? Aussie lockers are cheap and can make a huge difference in off road situations. Some people consider lockers dangerous in short wheelbase vehicles but iv driven wranglers with everything from lunchbox lockers to full Detroit lockers and never had an issue.


thanks James that's a difflock ?,it would probably help to some extent but to be fair it's a tractor and trailer what's need


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Give Nikon a try. Gathers light as good or better than a Leupold for 60 percent the cost. My dad was an old Redfield fan but I only have one left on his favorite big game rifle (Mark V in 7mm Wby).



Nah no reason to get away from the new Redfield scopes for me I have a 4-12x40mm revolution, best bang for my buck when I bought it 6 years ago. Plus these have the best eye relief I could find at the time at about 5" which I need ever bit of. I have nikon bio's that I have never been impressed with and they have finally failed this year so Nikon isn't on my list when shopping for new optics. Nikon never impressed with what I have seen. But optics are all personal preference.


----------



## nighthunter

Hawke are very popular around here can you get them in the states. I have 1 for years and years on a brno 22


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice one Nate.
> Are you left handed.
> That saws a runner.


Thanks Brett, nope I’m a righty, why?
Ya it runs good, I do kinda miss my 562 though, maybe because it was ported.., .


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> I didn't mean to be rude when I was talking about derailments , I love to hunt the same as any man'woman and child. I only made a suggestion for a thread in firewood 'heating and wood burning equipment to discuss everything from chainsaw files to hunting and everything in between



I've been known to derail this thread by putting up posts about scrounging. Sorry fellas!


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been known to derail this thread by putting up posts about scrounging. Sorry fellas!


and drop bears and spiders that kill with just one look.


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> thanks James that's a difflock ?,it would probably help to some extent but to be fair it's a tractor and trailer what's need



Now you know why I jump on a deal if a tractor or logging winch pops up !
5 tractors , 5 trailers and 3 logging winches later I'm still on the watchout for the deals lol
You can never have too many scrounging tools


----------



## muddstopper

nighthunter said:


> How does bear taste it's on my bucket list to hunt


Only one way to fix bear and that is as a pot roast, and pour the grease off. First thing you need to do is make sure you trim all the fat. I like to leave fat on beef and pork as that is where the flavor is, but on a bear, that is also where the wild flavor is. If it is trimmed carefully, it will taste somewhere between beef and pork. You will find the meat is a little coarse textured. Taters, carrots, onions,, little salt and red pepper,, yum yum


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I can’t imagine Irish grown eucalyptus would be dense or hard although snow gum may get pretty dense if conditions were right.



I concur, too damp to get good hard stuff. They'd likely be growing the less dense species anyway as well. 



nighthunter said:


> I think it eucalyptus View attachment 613568
> View attachment 613569



Certainly does look like a eucalpyt of some sort. It'll go better if you can convince the worst of the bark to come off, much less ash in your heater that way.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## MustangMike

muddstopper said:


> First thing you need to do is make sure you trim all the fat.



With Deer too, even though deer meat is very lean, the fat ruins it, as does the bone marrow (so I just butcher it with a knife).

I'll also give you guys a secret to removing the gameness from any venison steak. Marinate it (24 hours) in a concoction that includes sliced ginger root.


----------



## MustangMike

Brought venison shoulder steaks from last years 8 pt up to the cabin this hunting season. They were both tender and delicious, you can ask MechanicMatt! Even his daughter liked it.


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> thanks James that's a difflock ?,it would probably help to some extent but to be fair it's a tractor and trailer what's need




Tractors are nice these are the work horses around here. We have a Simplicity to but it would get worked into the ground by that gravely so no picture. Between working the rear breaks seperatly and selectable locking rear you could probly get that Kabota damn near anywhere.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Re derails....I am guilty from time to time but as long as people aren't fighting I see no problem with it. We tried a general discussion thread in the firewood section a few times and it never really took off, but if someone wants to start one we sure can try it again. There is the "Good morning" thread over in Off Topic but that is way too busy for me to keep up with...everyone replies to each post individually and the thing can run 10 pages in a few hours. Don't get me wrong though, the fellows in there are all top notch dudes who I like and respect.


From time to time LOL.
Don't be sending folks over to the GMT with a bunch of off topic stuff LOL.
You better talk nice about use, we're watching you, always keeping an eye out .


svk said:


> Brett, if you miss the first notification then you will never get another one until you visit the last page of the thread again. It is annoying to say the least. Not like FB where you get notifications till kingdom come.


It bums me out for sure. It seems as if alerts will show up randomly though now and then which seems odd. I usually just leave a tab open so I can hop in and out, but I had a bunch of phone/internet issues that messed that up, but I'm back until the next issue.
I'm not into Facebook, that's what I have AS and 5 other forums for .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, nope I’m a righty, why?
> Ya it runs good, I do kinda miss my 562 though, maybe because it was ported.., .


Just seeing you swing the axe and the upside-down saw, guess you get accustom to being abidextrious in areas you are well aquatinted with.
I thought it ran strong when I ran it. I'm wanting to give the 562 a try, I need to invite Brad over for a mini gtg.


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> I think it eucalyptus



Take it _cum grano salis_, but when I studied for semester Ireland in the late 80's I heard


Cowboy254 said:


> I concur, too damp to get good hard stuff. They'd likely be growing the less dense species anyway as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly does look like a eucalpyt of some sort. It'll go better if you can convince the worst of the bark to come off, much less ash in your heater that way.



There have been many attempts to naturalize eucalyptus in Ireland since the 30's, or at least that's what I was told when I was studying there in the late 80's. Something to do with local farmers wanting a fast growing tree which could supply both foliage for fodder and high quality wood for sale abroad. In the end demand for eucalyptus wood never materialized and killed the whole venture, but not before at least a dozen species were planted. 
Some may have become naturalized but I think most of what you find today are the remains of failed commercial ventures. I seem to recall the tree Irish farmers planted the most was cider gum, mostly because its foliage makes decent fodder, but I've never seen any as big as that in the pictures, so take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## nighthunter

Conquistador3 said:


> Take it _cum grano salis_, but when I studied for semester Ireland in the late 80's I heard
> 
> 
> There have been many attempts to naturalize eucalyptus in Ireland since the 30's, or at least that's what I was told when I was studying there in the late 80's. Something to do with local farmers wanting a fast growing tree which could supply both foliage for fodder and high quality wood for sale abroad. In the end demand for eucalyptus wood never materialized and killed the whole venture, but not before at least a dozen species were planted.
> Some may have become naturalized but I think most of what you find today are the remains of failed commercial ventures. I seem to recall the tree Irish farmers planted the most was cider gum, mostly because its foliage makes decent fodder, but I've never seen any as big as that in the pictures, so take that with a pinch of salt.


 That is very interesting i never heard of that being used as fodder but when i cut the tree it had a large canopy that took most of a day to shred


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> View attachment 613790
> View attachment 613791
> Tractors are nice these are the work horses around here. We have a Simplicity to but it would get worked into the ground by that gravely so no picture. Between working the rear breaks seperatly and selectable locking rear you could probly get that Kabota damn near anywhere.


i have a 2 wheel drive David brown 885 but its in the sick bay receiving some tlc to the injecter pump, I'll just about pass out when ill receive that bill


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> That is very interesting i never heard of that being used as fodder but when i cut the tree it had a large canopy that took most of a day to shred



I think @Conquistador3 is correct. The sap and foliage is fairly sweet and palatable for stock.


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> That is very interesting i never heard of that being used as fodder but when i cut the tree it had a large canopy that took most of a day to shred



I think the reason Irish farmers became so interested in a non-native tree that could also supply fodder was due to Dutch Elm Disease, which killed off anything from two thirds to three quarters of the European elm population in the XX century. Elm was used as a source of fodder for centuries throughout Europe, especially in times of drought but as said has mostly disappeared these days. 
Not to derail the thread again, but there has been a lot of interest in fodder from trees over the past couple of decades. 
In the late 80's the UN promoted River tamarind as a "miracle tree" to produce fodder and firewood/charcoal around the world. It sounded like a great idea until a species of psyllid (Heteropsylla cubana) started killing off millions of trees and where the bug didn't arrive the tree quickly became highly invasive. Not the brightest idea... 
I know these days there's a lot of interest in using Saltbush (Atriplex sp) as fodder because of its drought resistance, bio-engineering capabilities (read: soil erosion control) and high protein content but due to the experience with River tamarind people seem far more cautious...


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> Now you know why I jump on a deal if a tractor or logging winch pops up !
> 5 tractors , 5 trailers and 3 logging winches later I'm still on the watchout for the deals lol
> You can never have too many scrounging tools


dancan with all that machinery you still use your minivan


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> i have a 2 wheel drive David brown 885 but its in the sick bay receiving some tlc to the injecter pump, I'll just about pass out when ill receive that bill


My FIL has had the Kabota for 17 years only thing iv seen him do in the 12 years since I met my wife is change oil and fuel filters it just keeps chugging along. Hope you get your tractor back soon.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Just seeing you swing the axe and the upside-down saw, guess you get accustom to being abidextrious in areas you are well aquatinted with.
> I thought it ran strong when I ran it. I'm wanting to give the 562 a try, I need to invite Brad over for a mini gtg.


Ya I guess I just got used to swinging an axe either way, I was trying to be a little gental with the wedging the top was pretty wobbly, should have had my hard hat on. As for power head down, I don’t really like to back bar unless I have to. I like the 372 and it runs well just seems like the benifits of a ported saw are more noticeable at higher elevation and the auto tune on the 562 is also nice with the changing conditions. Sure fun to try different saws.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> With Deer too, even though deer meat is very lean, the fat ruins it, as does the bone marrow (so I just butcher it with a knife).
> 
> I'll also give you guys a secret to removing the gameness from any venison steak. Marinate it (24 hours) in a concoction that includes sliced ginger root.



Interesting. I trim all the big chunks of fat before I grind and call it a day. Those big chunks of fat make it gamey. I grind everything but the backstraps and tenderloins.


----------



## coryj

Definitely have to trim all the fat, silver skin, and connective tissue. It's not like pork fat or beef fat, it will ruin the flavor of the meat.

Here is my 4 year old putting in some work. He's a fan of Steven Rinella's show Meat Eater and wants to help.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Interesting. I trim all the big chunks of fat before I grind and call it a day. Those big chunks of fat make it gamey. I grind everything but the backstraps and tenderloins.



I de-bone the hind quarter and separate the muscle groups and make what ever I can into steaks. The rest gets ground. With the shoulder, when I fillet that bone out, I also get a few steaks. They are extremely good & tender, worth the work. (May be even more tender than Back Strap!).

The burgers are good, but the steaks are great. Also, very healthy for you, one of the leanest meats out there.

I'm also very anal about removing all fat and as much gristle as I can before grinding. Ground gristle will still be gristle! It takes a while, but results in a quality product.

I cut the Back Strap into 4" lengths and grill it like Fillet Minot! It comes out great! Never over cook venison steaks, they are best rare. Lean meat gets tough fast if over cooked.

We also add a lot of diced onion, some honey, olive oil and eggs to the ground venison to help keep it moist when cooked and to help it stick together. Then, 60% venison and 40% (85% lean) ground beef. Came out VG. Had 9 lbs of venison and 7 lbs of chop meat and made 37 large burgers.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> I de-bone the hind quarter and separate the muscle groups and make what ever I can into steaks. The rest gets ground. With the shoulder, when I fillet that bone out, I also get a few steaks. They are extremely good & tender, worth the work. (May be even more tender than Back Strap!).
> 
> The burgers are good, but the steaks are great. Also, very healthy for you, one of the leanest meats out there.
> 
> I'm also very anal about removing all fat and as much gristle as I can before grinding. Ground gristle will still be gristle! It takes a while, but results in a quality product.
> 
> I cut the Back Strap into 4" lengths and grill it like Fillet Minot! It comes out great! Never over cook venison steaks, they are best rare. Lean meat gets tough fast if over cooked.
> 
> We also add a lot of diced onion, some honey, olive oil and eggs to the ground venison to help keep it moist when cooked and to help it stick together. Then, 60% venison and 40% (85% lean) ground beef. Came out VG. Had 9 lbs of venison and 7 lbs of chop meat and made 37 large burgers.



Mike I am still picky just not as much as I used to be with trimming. I get the gristle out but it used to take me 8 hours to trim before grinding. I now take less than 4. I dont get everything but I do get most of it. My wife and kids like the ground meat over everything else so everything gets ground. I do add bacon or beef fat to the meat when I grind it. It helps tremendously with keeping the meat together and moist when cooking it. I keep the backstraps and tender loins for myself. I cut backstrap sections of 8-10" and butterfly them and grill. I used to do steaks and roasts but I was the only one then ate them...

A little in process shot.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Ya I guess I just got used to swinging an axe either way, I was trying to be a little gental with the wedging the top was pretty wobbly, should have had my hard hat on. As for power head down, I don’t really like to back bar unless I have to. I like the 372 and it runs well just seems like the benifits of a ported saw are more noticeable at higher elevation and the auto tune on the 562 is also nice with the changing conditions. Sure fun to try different saws.


I'm pretty ambidextrous myself, to the point folks often ask if I'm a lefty. I like to be able to be versatile so I practice with both hands when learning something new. That being said I still don't use a wrap handle often, but there are many occasions I will switch hands(yes to any safety police I know lol). I wouldn't have either, just would have tried to finish it off from the other side .
Yes it's nice not having to change the tune often. I will set them pretty fat anyway and then I don't worry about it much, but changing elevations and temps can make it a necessity I would guess.
I'm going to have to try running a few saws myself, be good to get an idea of them all .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'm pretty ambidextrous myself, to the point folks often ask if I'm a lefty. I like to be able to be versatile so I practice with both hands when learning something new. That being said I still don't use a wrap handle often, but there are many occasions I will switch hands(yes to any safety police I know lol). I wouldn't have either, just would have tried to finish it off from the other side .
> Yes it's nice not having to change the tune often. I will set them pretty fat anyway and then I don't worry about it much, but changing elevations and temps can make it a necessity I would guess.
> I'm going to have to try running a few saws myself, be good to get an idea of them all .


Hard to tell in vid but tree had a little lean to the left and I learned a long time ago (the hard way) to finish on opposite side of any lean. I have a wrap handle for the 372 (that I much prefer) but haven’t installed yet because easier to ship to porter with half wrap.
Speaking of safety police........
that was close! My buddy was winching this red fir off the hill and it started sliding, thankfully it turned a little going over the bank and missed the pickup, stay safe out there fellow scroungers.


----------



## nighthunter

Moments like that really make the hair on the back of your neck stand up


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> that was close! My buddy was winching this red fir off the hill and it started sliding



That is why I like my pulleys, I don't have to be in the line of fire!


----------



## Logger nate

Yes sir it does! He was going to jump out then it started going to drivers side, glad he didn’t.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother is a lefty, so I learned to use both hands. I can split wood both ways, and often do to reduce fatigue. It also helps when square filing, and I can throw a Frisbee with either hand, but not good with a ball lefty, and hammering & sawing lefty are just "moderate".


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> That is why I like my pulleys, I don't have to be in the line of fire!


Yes that is much better, not much to hang a pulley on but could have been done differant for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Even a large round getting away from you on an incline can be a real "wake me up"!!!


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> Even a large round getting away from you on an incline can be a real "wake me up"!!!


especially when they decide to bounce off your
shins (ouch)


----------



## svk

Speaking of venison, yesterday I ground 15 lbs of scrap/trimmings into burger with a hand grinder. What a freaking chore! I cut off all the fat and pitched any bloodshot meat I came across. 
If faced with hand grinding or starvation in the future I'll take the latter lol. I have an Oster kitchen master that has a grinder but I didn't take it south with me. That hand grinder will never be used again unless I'm making fish patties.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Speaking of venison, yesterday I ground 15 lbs of scrap/trimmings into burger with a hand grinder. What a freaking chore! I cut off all the fat and pitched any bloodshot meat I came across.
> If faced with hand grinding or starvation in the future I'll take the latter lol. I have an Oster kitchen master that has a grinder but I didn't take it south with me. That hand grinder will never be used again unless I'm making fish patties.


 Hand grinding will make you appreciate that electric grinder no matter how big or small it is.


----------



## JustJeff

Surely a cordless drill would have fit the grinder spindle?


----------



## JustJeff

Or attach a sprocket to it. Finally a use for that homelite!


----------



## farmer steve

holy crap !!!this thread going almost as fast as the Good morning thread. and since we are stihl on derail with hunting season. picked this up today. 

. to kinda stay on topic. i did buy this today but sold it and doubled my money.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The trailer or the wood?


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> Surely a cordless drill would have fit the grinder spindle?



I think I'd use my cordless 1/2" impact gun instead!

So Steve, you got a deer??? Spill the beans, this is a derail thread!

I saw nothing on Sat, but 4 on Sun, 3 doe and a Buck. Buck came 40 yds from me and never saw me, but only had 8" spikes and needs 3 pt/side to shoot ... ARRRHHHHH!!!

Also, I had let Matt use my Doe permit. He did not get anything last year, I already have a deer this year, and his daughter was with him, so it was the right thing to do. But, frustrating not being able to take one!


----------



## Cowboy254

I hope no-one minds if I put this up here, even though I know this is not what this thread is about.

I do the afternoon shift at work on a Wednesday so there's an opportunity for a bit of me-time in the morning. So I sez to Cowgirl, "You can take my car to work today, I need the Subaru". She says "What for?".

"No reason..."




Heh, heh. Then I was almost instantly regretting it as Cowgirl slams her foot to the floor and unleashes 380 odd cubic inches of V8 vengeance down the street in my pride and joy.

I've been keeping an eye on the trunk of what I regard as 'my' manna gum and no-one has touched it since I last had a crack about a month ago.




There was a bit of mucking around with a double branch stub, taking chunks out of that.




Cowgirl has been digging in the noodles from the weekends bluegum noodling in her developing orchard, she should come down with a few garbage bags this arvo.




I've been considering @KiwiBro 's advice - that I should kill off all the scroungers taking all the smaller material, forcing me to take the big stuff. I've decided that this is tough but fair. It's a lot of work and fuel to get this stuff done.




More to come...


----------



## Cowboy254

Continuing on...




Noodle, noodle




A few bits in the back because some traditions need to be honoured.




Loaded up




There could be about 20 pounds of noodles there, as well as another few cubes of wood left in the trunk.




It was a great morning's cutting!


----------



## dancan

Would have been an even better morning if that been spruce [emoji41]


----------



## LondonNeil

determination!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh and tell cowgirl to let the oil temp come to running temps before using the power, or you won't have so much of it for very long!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy whats an "arvo"?


----------



## Philbert

That's a lot of sawdust you generated . . . .

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

nevermind....I googled


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> That's a lot of sawdust you generated . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Ya...he should box some of that up and send it to me. That stuff works great for starting fires.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think I'd use my cordless 1/2" impact gun instead!
> 
> So Steve, you got a deer??? Spill the beans, this is a derail thread!
> 
> I saw nothing on Sat, but 4 on Sun, 3 doe and a Buck. Buck came 40 yds from me and never saw me, but only had 8" spikes and needs 3 pt/side to shoot ... ARRRHHHHH!!!
> 
> Also, I had let Matt use my Doe permit. He did not get anything last year, I already have a deer this year, and his daughter was with him, so it was the right thing to do. But, frustrating not being able to take one!


No this was the deer I got with the truck in October. The last of the steaks are sitting in stew in the fridge and I made the "venetta" roast tonight in the pressure cooker. Used two cans of beer as the liquid and it was super tender. Have to admit, the pressure cooker actually does a better job than the crock pot!






Now I just have 15 lbs of burger left to eat. May make a bunch of chili next week and do it half and half with beef or pork.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Butchered the bear last night and the dear tonight. Man you guys been busy on here. I forget who asked, but yes that's my older daughter. She and the little one love the outdoors. Shooting, Fishing, ATV, anything with me outside. I'm a very vary lucky guy, my kids are the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got done butchering the deer, slice some back straps thin, throw it on the stove with some butter, garlic and onion. Kids push me out the way and ate it all on me.


----------



## svk

My kids devour venison as long as the older ones don't know what it is. 

My older daughter (second youngest overall) helped me do the burger and said the raw meat smell didn't bother her at all.


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> Butchered the bear last night and the dear tonight. Man you guys been busy on here. I forget who asked, but yes that's my older daughter. She and the little one love the outdoors. Shooting, Fishing, ATV, anything with me outside. I'm a very vary lucky guy, my kids are the best thing that ever happened to me.


That’s awesome!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> holy crap !!!this thread going almost as fast as the Good morning thread. and since we are stihl on derail with hunting season. picked this up today.
> View attachment 614042
> . to kinda stay on topic. i did buy this today but sold it and doubled my money.
> View attachment 614043


So when does the real scrounging start on the hill? I'm starting to get the itch haven't run a saw since the GTG.



MechanicMatt said:


> Butchered the bear last night and the dear tonight. Man you guys been busy on here. I forget who asked, but yes that's my older daughter. She and the little one love the outdoors. Shooting, Fishing, ATV, anything with me outside. I'm a very vary lucky guy, my kids are the best thing that ever happened to me.


I always said I wasn't having kids. Now I don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> So when does the real scrounging start on the hill? I'm starting to get the itch haven't run a saw since the GTG.
> 
> I always said I wasn't having kids. Now I don't know what I'd do without them.View attachment 614125
> View attachment 614126


I'm calling BS.
There is no way that kitset/flatpack storage cabinet can store 6 m3 of firewood. 
Maybe if they are face cubes.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I'm calling BS.
> There is no way that kitset storage cabinet can store 6 m3 of firewood.



I think something may have gotten lost in the line between the states and down there.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Hard to tell in vid but tree had a little lean to the left and I learned a long time ago (the hard way) to finish on opposite side of any lean. I have a wrap handle for the 372 (that I much prefer) but haven’t installed yet because easier to ship to porter with half wrap.
> Speaking of safety police........View attachment 614014
> that was close! My buddy was winching this red fir off the hill and it started sliding, thankfully it turned a little going over the bank and missed the pickup, stay safe out there fellow scroungers.


Nice how you split the picture up, I was thinking exactly "that was close", but the  was first lol.
Did he have an extra pair of pants with.
I guess things like that are bound to happen, but it's best if we take the grace given and learn quickly as we only get so many chances.
I had to pay for a rigging 101 course late this summer. It was the 101 course since it's the first issue that cost me something in regards to making a judgement error in rigging. I made a bunch of bad judgments and the addition of them all caused the hinge to break and the tree to pendulum swing into my suburban . 
They say the mistakes we make that cost us the most are the ones we remember the best . All things considered the cost of the class was cheap as the only thing that was damaged was my suburban, nothing on the property and no harm to anyone, to me that's a small cost in the big picture.
Here's a link to the post I made in the good morning thread with a picture attached for your viewing pleasure.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/good-morning-check-in.103636/page-14987#post-6371193


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Continuing on...
> 
> View attachment 614060
> 
> 
> Noodle, noodle
> 
> View attachment 614061
> 
> 
> A few bits in the back because some traditions need to be honoured.
> 
> View attachment 614063
> 
> 
> Loaded up
> 
> View attachment 614064
> 
> 
> There could be about 20 pounds of noodles there, as well as another few cubes of wood left in the trunk.
> 
> View attachment 614065
> 
> 
> It was a great morning's cutting!


If anyone is thinking why did Cowboy cut the chunks so small, Ican tell you they are plenty big enough for down-under gum. That's a good workout there.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> I hope no-one minds if I put this up here, even though I know this is not what this thread is about.
> 
> I do the afternoon shift at work on a Wednesday so there's an opportunity for a bit of me-time in the morning. So I sez to Cowgirl, "You can take my car to work today, I need the Subaru". She says "What for?".
> 
> "No reason..."
> 
> View attachment 614055
> 
> 
> Heh, heh. Then I was almost instantly regretting it as Cowgirl slams her foot to the floor and unleashes 380 odd cubic inches of V8 vengeance down the street in my pride and joy.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the trunk of what I regard as 'my' manna gum and no-one has touched it since I last had a crack about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 614056
> 
> 
> There was a bit of mucking around with a double branch stub, taking chunks out of that.
> 
> View attachment 614057
> 
> 
> Cowgirl has been digging in the noodles from the weekends bluegum noodling in her developing orchard, she should come down with a few garbage bags this arvo.
> 
> View attachment 614059
> 
> 
> I've been considering @KiwiBro 's advice - that I should kill off all the scroungers taking all the smaller material, forcing me to take the big stuff. I've decided that this is tough but fair. It's a lot of work and fuel to get this stuff done.
> 
> View attachment 614058
> 
> 
> More to come...


cowboy that looks like it will be hard splitting


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> So when does the real scrounging start on the hill? I'm starting to get the itch haven't run a saw since the GTG.
> 
> I always said I wasn't having kids. Now I don't know what I'd do without them.View attachment 614125
> View attachment 614126


 that big maple log is stihl at the bottom of the hill waitin for you and the 590. looks like we'll have to @Cowboy254 (noodle) the whole log. also some @zogger wood there to cut up.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> That's a lot of sawdust you generated . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Sawdust? SAWDUST?? My filing's not that bad is it?



KiwiBro said:


> I'm calling BS.
> There is no way that kitset/flatpack storage cabinet can store 6 m3 of firewood.
> Maybe if they are face cubes.







KiwiBro said:


> If anyone is thinking why did Cowboy cut the chunks so small, Ican tell you they are plenty big enough for down-under gum. That's a good workout there.



As soon as you said that I had to go and weigh a bit to see. 







32kgs or 70lbs. The biggest might have been 42-45kgs perhaps. 

You're right though, I did noodle them a bit smaller this time. Trying to manhandle 50-75kg (110-165lb) bits into the trailer like last time has whiskers on it. In any case, I figured I'd need to noodle them again so I might as well make my life easier by doing it at the site. I don't need to go herniating my guts into my ballbag for the sake of it. Still, I don't feel the need to go to the gym tonight.


nighthunter said:


> cowboy that looks like it will be hard splitting



Yes, some of it will be with some wavy grain and of course the branch stub sections - and there was a fair bit of that. However, that's why God invented noodling. Some of it is straight enough to split with the maul though with some motivated swingin.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nice how you split the picture up, I was thinking exactly "that was close", but the  was first lol.
> Did he have an extra pair of pants with.
> I guess things like that are bound to happen, but it's best if we take the grace given and learn quickly as we only get so many chances.
> I had to pay for a rigging 101 course late this summer. It was the 101 course since it's the first issue that cost me something in regards to making a judgement error in rigging. I made a bunch of bad judgments and the addition of them all caused the hinge to break and the tree to pendulum swing into my suburban .
> They say the mistakes we make that cost us the most are the ones we remember the best . All things considered the cost of the class was cheap as the only thing that was damaged was my suburban, nothing on the property and no harm to anyone, to me that's a small cost in the big picture.
> Here's a link to the post I made in the good morning thread with a picture attached for your viewing pleasure.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/good-morning-check-in.103636/page-14987#post-6371193


I cut a small tree maybe 5-6 inches last summer and the top half broke out and missed me by about 8 inches. Hearing your story maid me think about it and how I should get a helmet. My mistake was trusting the tree to begin with but it had to go for fear it would fall into the neighbors yard and hurt one of his kids.



farmer steve said:


> that big maple log is stihl at the bottom of the hill waitin for you and the 590. looks like we'll have to @Cowboy254 (noodle) the whole log. also some @zogger wood there to cut up.


Let me know when you want to do it. The little s25 I picked up the other week should be fun in the small stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

Jim, real nice family pics!!! And yes, if you read my past posts, always wear a helmet when felling! Luckily I was wearing one, so there was no damage, but I got bonked pretty good!


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> Butchered the bear last night and the dear tonight. Man you guys been busy on here. I forget who asked, but yes that's my older daughter. She and the little one love the outdoors. Shooting, Fishing, ATV, anything with me outside. I'm a very vary lucky guy, my kids are the best thing that ever happened to me.



That was me and you certainly are a lucky man. My kid's aren't old enough to have too much of an opinion. My 5 year old does like when I bring deer home so she can watch me butcher them. I think I am going to have my 5 year old help me work the press and make some ammo this weekend. Other than a few steps in the reloading process there isn't much she can mess up or hurt along the way. I may have to take a look at the weather and take her fishing this weekend. Hmmmm.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> So when does the real scrounging start on the hill? I'm starting to get the itch haven't run a saw since the GTG.



James I am going to guess scrounging will be limited until after December 9th when we complete this years sweet corn eater relocation program.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Sawdust? SAWDUST?? My filing's not that bad is it?


'Saw dust', 'chips', 'noodles', 'excelsior', 'detritus'. . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> that big maple log is stihl at the bottom of the hill waitin for you and the 590. looks like we'll have to @Cowboy254 (noodle) the whole log. also some @zogger wood there to cut up.


Should I bring the 660 to Ohio .
No extra pretty small bars BTW.
Let me know if you guys plan a specific day, it would be cool if it coincided with going to the inlaws.
BYOH bring your own hoodies.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> 'Saw dust', 'chips', 'noodles', 'excelsior', 'detritus'. . .
> 
> Philbert


Says Mr specific, particular, precision, correctness, scrupulousness.......


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Jim, real nice family pics!!! And yes, it you read my past posts, always wear a helmet when felling! Luckily I was wearing one, so there was no damage, but I got bonked pretty good!


At first I read I always wear a helmet when I'm feeling it, guess the coffee isn't totally kicking in yet, better make another pot .
If you had said whenever your feeling it, I would agree, and say if your not feeling it then don't be felling it LOL.


James Miller said:


> I cut a small tree maybe 5-6 inches last summer and the top half broke out and missed me by about 8 inches. Hearing your story maid me think about it and how I should get a helmet. My mistake was trusting the tree to begin with but it had to go for fear it would fall into the neighbors yard and hurt one of his kids.
> 
> Let me know when you want to do it. The little s25 I picked up the other week should be fun in the small stuff.


You remember the one where the top of the tree almost got me when pushing over the tree with the tractor and the top broke out(very brittle because we were in a drought). I wear my helmet most all the time whenever there are possible overhead dangers, done it for years on many of the jobs I had, whether I liked it or not. The worse was when your loading a load of steel and your on the trailer on a 95 degree day and the humidistats turn the heater on in a warehouse that is already 110, and it just so happens you under the heater and only 5' from it . I have 5 different hardhats and depending on what I'm working on I usually have at least 2 in the suburban at any given time.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> That was me and you certainly are a lucky man. My kid's aren't old enough to have too much of an opinion. My 5 year old does like when I bring deer home so she can watch me butcher them. I think I am going to have my 5 year old help me work the press and make some ammo this weekend. Other than a few steps in the reloading process there isn't much she can mess up or hurt along the way. I may have to take a look at the weather and take her fishing this weekend. Hmmmm.


That's for sure, kids are such a blessing, I can't imagine where I would be today if it wasn't for mine.
My kids are pretty involved in whatever is going on and have gotten to experience things many kids never will which is very cool for them. I like that they want to try/experience things, I think it sets them up for life in a fashion that many kids don't get to share in which is a bummer. My 8yr old doesn't like blood/guts, but my 10yr old son and 5yr old daughter don't care.
Here's my boy after hanging at the neighbors, he hung out while the slaughtered all their chickens and turkeys.


Even though my daughter doesn't like blood she aint a wimp .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Should I bring the 660 to Ohio .
> No extra pretty small bars BTW.
> Let me know if you guys plan a specific day, it would be cool if it coincided with going to the inlaws.
> BYOH bring your own hoodies.


Somebody finally gonna bring something to keep up with the 395. 

Let me know when/where in Ohio the GTG will be.


----------



## nighthunter

Just for future reference but what is a GTG, and what is involved


----------



## woodchip rookie

Get ToGether


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Somebody finally gonna bring something to keep up with the 395.
> 
> Let me know when/where in Ohio the GTG will be.


i have my stock ms 241 that's known to beat a ported saw. just bustin ya rookie. i'd like to run a 395 sometime.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> i have my stock ms 241 that's known to beat a ported saw. just bustin ya rookie. i'd like to run a 395 sometime.



That ms241 is garbage... here let me take it and dispose of it properly for you..... in my shed.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Im pretty fond of my 441


----------



## turnkey4099

RDA Lawns said:


> Im pretty fond of my 441



A great big YES to that. First time I fired it up I entered a whole new world.

MS241 is on my shopping list now after reading this thread. My MS361 has been giving me starting problems for the past 2 years, time to replace it.


----------



## nighthunter

My next purchase is a 880 with a large 46 inch bar and chain for limbing branches (overkill I know but why not ) and a ported 241 but porting is unheard of around here i might have to get one shipped over from the states


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Somebody finally gonna bring something to keep up with the 395.
> 
> Let me know when/where in Ohio the GTG will be.


I doubt the 660 will keep up, it's stock.
I was talking a gtg over in PA up on a hill at Steve's place .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i'd like to run a 395 sometime.


Your chiropractor would like you to also. Just a friendly reminder from your pal, don't even think about it .


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> My next purchase is a 880 with a large 46 inch bar and chain for limbing branches (overkill I know but why not ) and a ported 241 but porting is unheard of around here i might have to get one shipped over from the states


hey @Cowboy254 does it all the time on those little limbs down under.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> My next purchase is a 880 with a large 46 inch bar and chain for limbing branches (overkill I know but why not ) and a ported 241 but porting is unheard of around here i might have to get one shipped over from the states





farmer steve said:


> hey @Cowboy254 does it all the time on those little limbs down under.



FS is correct. You need a big saw for all that little stuff. This was one of my very first posts on AS:



Cowboy254 said:


> So, I was looking for something to trim a few hedges and maybe do some limbing. Eventually, I made a purchase. Do you think this will be enough for the task?
> 
> View attachment 530777


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, down here in Tennessee for Turkey day, my brother inlaw was just showing me his new Glock 43, any recommendations for a lefty holster??


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, down here in Tennessee for Turkey day, my brother inlaw was just showing me his new Glock 43, any recommendations for a lefty holster??


Maybe "Uncle Mike" makes one


----------



## LondonNeil

right, the wood demand has just jumped. I got the hearth laid yesterday, stove lifted in, connected up and draw tested today. We are ready for a burn tomorrow to cure the paint 



Must be some odd smudge on the camera phone lens...I had to go check but the wall is not actually filthy! Would have been peeved it was, I only painted it recently! Actually....no the skirting boards are clean too....ooo err...must have been some weird shadowing thing. Trust me, the house really isn't filthy!

This is stove #2 and has been totally refurbished by me. Its a Franco Belge Belfort, that's another little 5Kw stove from a French maker. Oldish design but reputation for being built like the proverbial brick ****house. Good job really as this one was in a state when I got it but thankfully the castings were all fine. Got on Ebay for ...errr about £75 iirc, a year ago now. It had been run on coal and very VERY hard, I'm guessing they'ed used bituminous coal and over cooked the stove on a regular basis. Baffle was destroyed, top plate heat shield destroyed, grate destroyed, refractory bricks ....yep...destroyed, paint work turned white, door catch worn out and rope seals...what rope seals! So I bought a new grate and baffle, had to fabricate a new stainless steel top heat shield as I couldn't get a replacement, had the top plate casting off to re-rope and seal, made new bricks from vermiculite board, machined up a new door catch and fitted new rope seals, made my own ash pan handle and riddling grate wiggling tool (original had been lost), wire brushed the old paint off, cleaned with meths and with cellulose thinners, then resprayed with several coats of stovebright paint. Its good as new now and including my fuel when i collected it I've just under £200 into it, which isn't bad, they are £650 new and I could sell it for a small profit in this condition. I also know this stove very well, its the same model my parents have had for 20 years this winter.

Good job I've got about 25m3 of wood in (I burnt about 6.5m3 last winter)


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> right, the wood demand has just jumped. I got the hearth laid yesterday, stove lifted in, connected up and draw tested today. We are ready for a burn tomorrow to cure the paint
> View attachment 614212
> 
> 
> Must be some odd smudge on the camera phone lens...I had to go check but the wall is not actually filthy! Would have been peeved it was, I only painted it recently! Actually....no the skirting boards are clean too....ooo err...must have been some weird shadowing thing. Trust me, the house really isn't filthy!
> 
> This is stove #2 and has been totally refurbished by me. Its a Franco Belge Belfort, that's another little 5Kw stove from a French maker. Oldish design but reputation for being built like the proverbial brick ****house. Good job really as this one was in a state when I got it but thankfully the castings were all fine. Got on Ebay for ...errr about £75 iirc, a year ago now. It had been run on coal and very VERY hard, I'm guessing they'ed used bituminous coal and over cooked the stove on a regular basis. Baffle was destroyed, top plate heat shield destroyed, grate destroyed, refractory bricks ....yep...destroyed, paint work turned white, door catch worn out and rope seals...what rope seals! So I bought a new grate and baffle, had to fabricate a new stainless steel top heat shield as I couldn't get a replacement, had the top plate casting off to re-rope and seal, made new bricks from vermiculite board, machined up a new door catch and fitted new rope seals, made my own ash pan handle and riddling grate wiggling tool (original had been lost), wire brushed the old paint off, cleaned with meths and with cellulose thinners, then resprayed with several coats of stovebright paint. Its good as new now and including my fuel when i collected it I've just under £200 into it, which isn't bad, they are £650 new and I could sell it for a small profit in this condition. I also know this stove very well, its the same model my parents have had for 20 years this winter.
> 
> Good job I've got about 25m3 of wood in (I burnt about 6.5m3 last winter)


nice job Neil.  that should take the damp out of your London fog with your scrounged wood.


----------



## Ryan A

Second 1/3 cord of scrounged oak I had delivered for $90. Last 1/3 cord is getting picked up this Sunday for another $90. It all helps for Christmas funds for the kids!


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> right, the wood demand has just jumped. I got the hearth laid yesterday, stove lifted in, connected up and draw tested today. We are ready for a burn tomorrow to cure the paint
> View attachment 614212
> 
> 
> Must be some odd smudge on the camera phone lens...I had to go check but the wall is not actually filthy! Would have been peeved it was, I only painted it recently! Actually....no the skirting boards are clean too....ooo err...must have been some weird shadowing thing. Trust me, the house really isn't filthy!
> 
> This is stove #2 and has been totally refurbished by me. Its a Franco Belge Belfort, that's another little 5Kw stove from a French maker. Oldish design but reputation for being built like the proverbial brick ****house. Good job really as this one was in a state when I got it but thankfully the castings were all fine. Got on Ebay for ...errr about £75 iirc, a year ago now. It had been run on coal and very VERY hard, I'm guessing they'ed used bituminous coal and over cooked the stove on a regular basis. Baffle was destroyed, top plate heat shield destroyed, grate destroyed, refractory bricks ....yep...destroyed, paint work turned white, door catch worn out and rope seals...what rope seals! So I bought a new grate and baffle, had to fabricate a new stainless steel top heat shield as I couldn't get a replacement, had the top plate casting off to re-rope and seal, made new bricks from vermiculite board, machined up a new door catch and fitted new rope seals, made my own ash pan handle and riddling grate wiggling tool (original had been lost), wire brushed the old paint off, cleaned with meths and with cellulose thinners, then resprayed with several coats of stovebright paint. Its good as new now and including my fuel when i collected it I've just under £200 into it, which isn't bad, they are £650 new and I could sell it for a small profit in this condition. I also know this stove very well, its the same model my parents have had for 20 years this winter.
> 
> Good job I've got about 25m3 of wood in (I burnt about 6.5m3 last winter)


really nice job neil looks good on another note hows your 038 going since you repaired it


----------



## nighthunter

Ryan A said:


> Second 1/3 cord of scrounged oak I had delivered for $90. Last 1/3 cord is getting picked up this Sunday for another $90. It all helps for Christmas funds for the kids!


every little bit helps


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> really nice job neil looks good on another note hows your 038 going since you repaired it



seems to be running okay thanks for asking. Still with my brother... he borrowed it to buck and noodle a cherry he felled in his garden, 3 stems and the stump was about 2'6" I think he said....bit much for his ms180, although he dropped it with that! I need it back to buck some larger stuff I have and to noodle up the very last few bits of the troublesome Ash i got a year ago. After that I may pull it apart and do a few jobs too it. I've got a ms660 as a box of bits to build up too, if I find a moment! When I get the 660 built I may then take the 038 apart a bit more...may go back to the plug port and try and get a much better repair done with a timecert, but while its running and I need it i'm using it as is.


----------



## Ryan A

nighthunter said:


> every little bit helps



Thanks! Had some issue selling green. Everyone here in the burbs wants "ready to burn now"....learning the market. Have another cord to cord and half of seasoned maple rounds to pick up for free after I'm done with the oak.


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> My MS361 has been giving me starting problems for the past 2 years, time to replace it.



Have you tuned it up??? New fuel filter, air filter and plug is where to start. Then, rebuild or replace the carb and some rubber parts (impulse line & boot).

As long as compression is still good, no reason to ditch a good saw for little problems!

Not Matt, sorry, don't have any recommendations.


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> Just for future reference but what is a GTG, and what is involved





woodchip rookie said:


> Get To Gether


Bunch of folks get together, run saws, BS, get to know each other, . . .

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Your chiropractor would like you to also. Just a friendly reminder from your pal, don't even think about it .


He won't listen .


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> right, the wood demand has just jumped. I got the hearth laid yesterday, stove lifted in, connected up and draw tested today. We are ready for a burn tomorrow to cure the paint
> View attachment 614212
> 
> 
> Must be some odd smudge on the camera phone lens...I had to go check but the wall is not actually filthy! Would have been peeved it was, I only painted it recently! Actually....no the skirting boards are clean too....ooo err...must have been some weird shadowing thing. Trust me, the house really isn't filthy!
> 
> This is stove #2 and has been totally refurbished by me. Its a Franco Belge Belfort, that's another little 5Kw stove from a French maker. Oldish design but reputation for being built like the proverbial brick ****house. Good job really as this one was in a state when I got it but thankfully the castings were all fine. Got on Ebay for ...errr about £75 iirc, a year ago now. It had been run on coal and very VERY hard, I'm guessing they'ed used bituminous coal and over cooked the stove on a regular basis. Baffle was destroyed, top plate heat shield destroyed, grate destroyed, refractory bricks ....yep...destroyed, paint work turned white, door catch worn out and rope seals...what rope seals! So I bought a new grate and baffle, had to fabricate a new stainless steel top heat shield as I couldn't get a replacement, had the top plate casting off to re-rope and seal, made new bricks from vermiculite board, machined up a new door catch and fitted new rope seals, made my own ash pan handle and riddling grate wiggling tool (original had been lost), wire brushed the old paint off, cleaned with meths and with cellulose thinners, then resprayed with several coats of stovebright paint. Its good as new now and including my fuel when i collected it I've just under £200 into it, which isn't bad, they are £650 new and I could sell it for a small profit in this condition. I also know this stove very well, its the same model my parents have had for 20 years this winter.
> 
> Good job I've got about 25m3 of wood in (I burnt about 6.5m3 last winter)


Nice looking little stove Neil !


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I doubt the 660 will keep up, it's stock.
> I was talking a gtg over in PA up on a hill at Steve's place .


A GTG at Steve's could be any time the grounds frozen. He cuts a lot.


----------



## tnichols

RDA Lawns said:


> Im pretty fond of my 441



Love mine.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Bunch of folks get together, run saws, BS, get to know each other, . . .
> 
> Philbert


Most importantly eat great food. 

And a few folks show up just so they can go back and talk smack about each other on other sites


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does anybody do GTG's in central Ohio?


----------



## svk

I thought they did one in OH this spring?


----------



## Logger nate

Speaking of get together, hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving! Enjoy time with family and friends and safe travels!


----------



## svk

Well 5 saws left the house over the past week and looks like a few more may as well. Four went to new homes and the last one will be back although somewhat healthier than how it left.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowgirl went down to the noodle festival that I made of the manna gum yesterday. Came back with a lazy 7 garbage bags full.




She dug one bag of noodles into the orchard this morning, the rest will keep her going for a while.


----------



## Conquistador3

Cowboy254 said:


> Cowgirl went down to the noodle festival that I made of the manna gum yesterday. Came back with a lazy 7 garbage bags full.
> 
> View attachment 614279
> 
> 
> She dug one bag of noodles into the orchard this morning, the rest will keep her going for a while.



That goes a long way towards explaining why I am not married.


----------



## siouxindian

please. why is that . why you are not married?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Niel just be careful with the top baffle, when I bought my fire place the owner of the fire place shop told me stainless steel is pretty much useless for this application as it will bend like a banana. Apparently good quality cast iron is the best stuff for this job. Some of the other guys on here may know better than me. 
I guess just keep an eye on it.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Have you tuned it up??? New fuel filter, air filter and plug is where to start. Then, rebuild or replace the carb and some rubber parts (impulse line & boot).
> 
> As long as compression is still good, no reason to ditch a good saw for little problems!
> 
> Not Matt, sorry, don't have any recommendations.



I had it to 3 different dealers. Main problem is it being extremely hard to pull. Only way I can start it is on a solid surface with my shoe holding it down. If I can manage to pull it 3-4 times in the morning it is a one pull starter the rest of the day and I don't need to hold it down. I had it out last Sunday. Couldn't pull it. Ground was too soft and my boot only gets a bit of the toe in the handle loop. 

That 361 is one sweet running/cutting sumabaitch....when started.

Of course age can't possibly have anything to do with it (82)


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Niel just be careful with the top baffle, when I bought my fire place the owner of the fire place shop told me stainless steel is pretty much useless for this application as it will bend like a banana. Apparently good quality cast iron is the best stuff for this job. Some of the other guys on here may know better than me.
> I guess just keep an eye on it.



Hey Jeff,
I thought it was the other way around. The baffle in my heater originally was cast iron and it was bending before the end of the first winter. It has what I believe is a mild steel replacement which has survived its first winter without any bending. Like you though, I don't claim to be an expert.


----------



## KiwiBro

no decomp on the 361?


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Second 1/3 cord of scrounged oak I had delivered for $90. Last 1/3 cord is getting picked up this Sunday for another $90. It all helps for Christmas funds for the kids!


you must be part Canadian. haulin wood in a minivan!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Thanks! Had some issue getting selling green. Everyone here in the burbs wants " ready to burn now"....learning the market. Have another cord, cord and half of seasoned maple rounds to pick up for free after I'm done with the oak.


C/L is your friend. you can find some good wood sometimes but have to know what your getting into.


----------



## siouxindian

turnkey. 82 old its not the saw?god love you so do i but 82. it is proly . maybe . just think a bought it.could it be because the saw is to young?


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Niel just be careful with the top baffle, when I bought my fire place the owner of the fire place shop told me stainless steel is pretty much useless for this application as it will bend like a banana. Apparently good quality cast iron is the best stuff for this job. Some of the other guys on here may know better than me.
> I guess just keep an eye on it.



Yes my understanding is that most stainless, although it won't burn/rust away like mild steel, loses its structural strength at a lower temp then mild so can bend and warp more easily.

The baffle is mild, I bought the replacement baffle cheaply. The heat shield is something this stove has that many don't, sits above the baffle and immediately below the top plate of the stove (cast iron). It's just a thin piece of sheet, flat except for a few bends at the edges. Not sure but I guess it's too protect the top plate from an over fire. It was completely missing when I got the stove and since it was taking months to get a replacement I went from the exploded diagram, and a phone photo taken off mum and dad's (with the baffle lifted out the shield can be seen inside the stove) and made it. I went for stainless so it won't burn away but have to hope that a little warping doesn't cause trouble. Worst that could happen is I have to redo it I think. Fingers crossed not though, I don't want to have to shift that stove let alone dismantle it, it's small but still heavy, 75kg.


----------



## nighthunter

Age is just a number when you do something you love


----------



## Conquistador3

Ryan A said:


> Thanks! Had some issue getting selling green. Everyone here in the burbs wants " ready to burn now"....learning the market. Have another cord, cord and half of seasoned maple rounds to pick up for free after I'm done with the oak.



Have you got Black locust in your area? It requires minimal seasoning and my grandmother has always said you can burn it "green from the tree", albeit I've never tried that. Not my first choice for fireplaces, but it's great for stoves and often it's so damn invasive there's always somebody wanting to get rid of a few trees they let grow "to see how they would turn up".


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Enjoy your family's. Down here I have three country boys nephews. They all have been sending pictures of the bear to all their pals. Showing that us northerners hunt too. Fun hearing the conversations. The one pal is a great kid. He has a beautiful river that runs through his back yard, we go there trout fishing during the summer and his family will have BBQ's. Super great kid, nice family.


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> Have you got Black locust in your area? It requires minimal seasoning and my grandmother has always said you can burn it "green from the tree", albeit I've never tried that. Not my first choice for fireplaces, but it's great for stoves and often it's so damn invasive there's always somebody wanting to get rid of a few trees they let grow "to see how they would turn up".


I wish there where people that just wanted to get rid of black locust trees around here.


----------



## svk

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas. Enjoy your family's. Down here I have three country boys nephews. They all have been sending pictures of the bear to all their pals. Showing that us northerners hunt too. Fun hearing the conversations. The one pal is a great kid. He has a beautiful river that runs through his back yard, we go there trout fishing during the summer and his family will have BBQ's. Super great kid, nice family.


Last time I saw bears in the wild was in Western Marylands New Germany state park. It was a pare of cubs I backed down the trail and thankfully never saw momma. Seen some good size bears out there but never felt in any danger till the 2 cubs and not knowing where momma was.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Momma is to be feared for sure...


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> I had it to 3 different dealers. Main problem is it being extremely hard to pull. Only way I can start it is on a solid surface with my shoe holding it down. If I can manage to pull it 3-4 times in the morning it is a one pull starter the rest of the day and I don't need to hold it down. I had it out last Sunday. Couldn't pull it. Ground was too soft and my boot only gets a bit of the toe in the handle loop.
> 
> That 361 is one sweet running/cutting sumabaitch....when started.
> 
> Of course age can't possibly have anything to do with it (82)



The solution is simple!!!

A saw's compression DOES NOT increase with age.

A 60 cc saw should not be hard to pull over.

An old carb may leak a bit, causing hydro lock, making the saw near impossible to start.

Don't confuse dealers with rocket scientists, there is a reason these sites are so popular. The dealer's main objective is to sell you a new saw.

Change or rebuild your carb, and give it a tune up if you have not already. Or, if you want to sell your saw cheap, just let me know.

Your fuel system is pressurized (as it should be). When you shut your saw down, fuel is leaking into the crank case. This results in hydro lock, making it very difficult to start. The leaking carb is your problem, nothing else makes sense. It is an easy fix.

If you need help with how to do it, just say so.


----------



## MustangMike

Rebuild kits for your carb are $7 and brand new carbs (shipped) are $15-$20 on the Bay.

How can you not do that on a saw that you like???

Also, when did you last change fuel filter, air filter & plug? They are not supposed to last forever, but that saw you have should last about forever for you.


----------



## Toy4xchris

My mini me decided he wanted to cut firewood this morning.


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike could be right 
To me it sounds like a a bad carb


----------



## nighthunter

Toy4xchris said:


> My mini me decided he wanted to cut firewood this morning.View attachment 614324
> View attachment 614325
> View attachment 614326


He probably cut more firewood with the stihl than you did with that echo lol


----------



## farmer steve

Conquistador3 said:


> Have you got Black locust in your area? It requires minimal seasoning and my grandmother has always said you can burn it "green from the tree", albeit I've never tried that. Not my first choice for fireplaces, but it's great for stoves and often it's so damn invasive there's always somebody wanting to get rid of a few trees they let grow "to see how they would turn up".


the black locust here requires a good year and a half to season as it is such a dense wood.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The solution is simple!!!
> 
> A saw's compression DOES NOT increase with age.
> 
> A 60 cc saw should not be hard to pull over.
> 
> An old carb may leak a bit, causing hydro lock, making the saw near impossible to start.
> 
> Don't confuse dealers with rocket scientists, there is a reason these sites are so popular. The dealer's main objective is to sell you a new saw.
> 
> Change or rebuild your carb, and give it a tune up if you have not already.  Or, if you want to sell your saw cheap, just let me know.
> 
> Your fuel system is pressurized (as it should be). When you shut your saw down, fuel is leaking into the crank case. This results in hydro lock, making it very difficult to start. The leaking carb is your problem, nothing else makes sense. It is an easy fix.
> 
> If you need help with how to do it, just say so.


forget it Mike. 12 saws won't fit in the mustang.


----------



## James Miller

Toy4xchris said:


> My mini me decided he wanted to cut firewood this morning.View attachment 614324
> View attachment 614325
> View attachment 614326


How do you like the 590. I've had no issues with mine.



nighthunter said:


> He probably cut more firewood with the stihl than you did with that echo


----------



## rarefish383

Have been up to the hunting camp in WV since Friday. Had dinner and stayed at my friends beautiful log house Friday night. Got to my place about 730 Saturday morning. Pulling up my drive, there was a big spike, 13-15 inches long and a nice 6 pointer at the corner of the field. Pulled up to the trailer and started cleaning and getting set up. Looked out the storm door about 9, and there were four deer in the field that looked like all doe. Grabbed the binocs and started watching them. The biggest one laid its ears back like an old horse, and took off after the others. When it got to the first one it reared up and started fighting with the other one. Then I could see it had two big stubs where both sides of its rack had broken off. The one he was attacking turned and it was a small 4 pointer. he drove it off and started after the other two. The littlest on took off so I didn't see what was between his ears. The last one turned out to be a small spike. So, from 730 to 9 I had 5 bucks in the front yard. Sunday saw nothing. Monday at 650 I had a little doe come out to my stand and look up at me. She stomped her feet a couple times and started blowing at me, so I shood her off. At 930 a nicer doe tried to sneak by in the pines behind me. Since I had a doe tag I decided I better put some meat in the freezer before I get picky, Joe.






If you look to the right of my safety line, there is a tree with a "Y" in it. I had to shoot between the "Y", 91 paces, back into the Pines. It's so thick back in the Pines, that I saw her walk into them about 100 yards down hill. Then I moved my scope up hill till I got the only open spot and hoped she would walk into it. Took a few minutes, when she got to the opening she stopped and looked at me. All I could see was her head and part of her neck. Put the 250 just below her chin, and she dropped when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Joe, is that a savage 99?? Beautiful gun! On my wish list. Just .300 savage. But looking at your pic I'd say 250 worked just as well


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> you must be part Canadian. haulin wood in a minivan!!!!



I am a teacher by profession and do a little firewood on the side. I'm Looking for a truck that can haul wood , get the kids to/from school and me to work, yet I want something that won't kill me on gas but not have an anemic 4cyl engine.....



farmer steve said:


> C/L is your friend. you can find some good wood sometimes but have to know what your getting into.



C/L, Facebook, Let Go, all good sources.I don't own land and have ALWAYS picked up free wood this way.



Conquistador3 said:


> Have you got Black locust in your area? It requires minimal seasoning and my grandmother has always said you can burn it "green from the tree", albeit I've never tried that. Not my first choice for fireplaces, but it's great for stoves and often it's so damn invasive there's always somebody wanting to get rid of a few trees they let grow "to see how they would turn up".



Yes! Black locust is in the area however I've yet to stumble onto some...


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Have been up to the hunting camp in WV since Friday. Had dinner and stayed at my friends beautiful log house Friday night. Got to my place about 730 Saturday morning. Pulling up my drive, there was a big spike, 13-15 inches long and a nice 6 pointer at the corner of the field. Pulled up to the trailer and started cleaning and getting set up. Looked out the storm door about 9, and there were four deer in the field that looked like all doe. Grabbed the binocs and started watching them. The biggest one laid its ears back like an old horse, and took off after the others. When it got to the first one it reared up and started fighting with the other one. Then I could see it had two big stubs where both sides of its rack had broken off. The one he was attacking turned and it was a small 4 pointer. he drove it off and started after the other two. The littlest on took off so I didn't see what was between his ears. The last one turned out to be a small spike. So, from 730 to 9 I had 5 bucks in the front yard. Sunday saw nothing. Monday at 650 I had a little doe come out to my stand and look up at me. She stomped her feet a couple times and started blowing at me, so I shood her off. At 930 a nicer doe tried to sneak by in the pines behind me. Since I had a doe tag I decided I better put some meat in the freezer before I get picky, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look to the right of my safety line, there is a tree with a "Y" in it. I had to shoot between the "Y", 91 paces, back into the Pines. It's so thick back in the Pines, that I saw her walk into them about 100 yards down hill. Then I moved my scope up hill till I got the only open spot and hoped she would walk into it. Took a few minutes, when she got to the opening she stopped and looked at me. All I could see was her head and part of her neck. Put the 250 just below her chin, and she dropped when I pulled the trigger.


Nice deer and fantastic views!

I have a NC tag that I'm hoping to sneak up and fill before the season ends.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just been to the scrounge pile. Thought I'd get a photo of the pile but it was too dark. Loaded the car up very full with Oak. I'd been told it was 'just a small oak to take down' hmm, back up to the pile and get out to see a load of 22" rounds  all bucked to stove length and look like straight grain easy splitting. So I loaded the car to the gunnels ...tried another photo...to dark  It was loaded though, most I've ever loaded it and probably about 1 round 2 many. Coming over a speed hump on the way home I heard the back ground, just the mud flaps I think on inspection, then again on reversing up the driveway despite taking it at an angle to help. No damage though. Just having some toast and a cuppa, then after unloading I'm off for a second load. This one will be smaller....there's not so much oak left!


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Joe, is that a savage 99?? Beautiful gun! On my wish list. Just .300 savage. But looking at your pic I'd say 250 worked just as well


Yes Matt, I have 10 of them. Among the Savage guys if you take one animal with each of Savages proprietary cartridges, it's called the Savage Slam. I'm trying for it in one year. Lots of guys live in states where you can only take one deer. But, between WV and MD, I can take a bunch. The Slam is one with, in order of design, the 303 Savage, the 22 Savage HiPower, the 250-3000 Savage, and the 300 Savage. The 250 above was made in 1950. Tonight when I head back to camp, I'm taking the 300 that was made in 51 and the 22 HiPower made in 1912. The Hipower is wearing an original Malcolm scope made in 1912. I have a letter from the Savage Historian stating my rifle was originally sold to the Malcolm Telescope Co. The barrel is 20 inches long and the scope is 18. If I get a deer with it I'll post pics, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> I am a teacher by profession and do a little firewood on the side. I'm Looking for a truck that can haul wood , get the kids to/from school and me to work, yet I want something that won't kill me on gas but not have an anemic 4cyl engine.....
> ...



You could get a Subaru 





Oh, right. You said you _didn't_ want an anaemic 4 cyl engine...


----------



## Ryan A

Cowboy254 said:


> You could get a Subaru
> 
> View attachment 614346
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right. You said you _didn't_ want an anaemic 4 cyl engine...



I don't deliver far, but something that was made to handle a load- engine, braking, and suspension wise. 

I'd love to find 12 valve Cummins that isn't a fortune.....


----------



## Cowboy254

Conquistador3 said:


> That goes a long way towards explaining why I am not married.



No, no, it's quite ok, she's not making me do any noodle or orchard related work! That's her project, and it was my suggestion to raid the noodle pile at 'my' scrounge tree. But there's also method in my madness (yes, really). Fire restriction season starts on Monday and with that there are certain restrictions/requirements on machinery use (chainsaws, mowers, slashers etc) in dry areas. Farmers start bushfires fairly regularly with slashers and despite all the deadly snakes, spiders, scorpions and drop bears, bushfire is the only thing around here that I really fear. Anyway, things are still pretty green around here and I can still cut without restriction providing it's not dry in the area and now that Cowgirl has removed all the drying noodles I can carry on safe from interference. It's not actually the authorities who would go out of their way to pull me up but some whiny busybody complaining to them that could make my life more difficult. 



LondonNeil said:


> Just been to the scrounge pile. Thought I'd get a photo of the pile but it was too dark. Loaded the car up very full with Oak. I'd been told it was 'just a small oak to take down' hmm, back up to the pile and get out to see a load of 22" rounds  all bucked to stove length and look like straight grain easy splitting. So I loaded the car to the gunnels ...tried another photo...to dark  It was loaded though, most I've ever loaded it and probably about 1 round 2 many. Coming over a speed hump on the way home I heard the back ground, just the mud flaps I think on inspection, then again on reversing up the driveway despite taking it at an angle to help. No damage though. Just having some toast and a cuppa, then after unloading I'm off for a second load. This one will be smaller....there's not so much oak left!



We're going to need some pics soon, Neil. You've been teasing for a while with reports of loaded up Londoncars and 25 cube Londonwoodpiles. 



How'd the new heater go? And did you finish off that brick and barbed wire infested ash in the end?


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Joe, is that a savage 99?? Beautiful gun! On my wish list. Just .300 savage. But looking at your pic I'd say 250 worked just as well


Matt, here are the four I had with me. Left corner is a 1950 Model R in 250, next is the 1912 Model H 22 HiPower, 1051 R in 300, and last is a 1908 Model B, 26 inch octagon barrel, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Oops, that didn't work, try again, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Nice deer and fantastic views!
> 
> I have a NC tag that I'm hoping to sneak up and fill before the season ends.


Steve, here's the best view, Joe


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> You could get a Subaru
> 
> View attachment 614346
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right. You said you _didn't_ want an anaemic 4 cyl engine...


 those Subaru are tuff but u should have taken out the back seats


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Sterve, heres the best view, Joe


Fantastic!


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> no decomp on the 361?



Yep, doesn't make enough difference. Sometimes I use it, sometimes not.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> I wish there where people that just wanted to get rid of black locust trees around here.



Same here. I lucked out an in somewhere around 5 years harvested around 100 cord. Early 20x0s. Still luck into one occasionally but I pretty well denuded the country for 30 miles around me. Locust borer moved in and killed them by the acre. BL here is an imported species and usually only found around the old homesteads - planted by teh settlers for fencing material. Still have at least 60-70 cord, burn about 3/year. Junk wood fills out the 6+ cord I use. 

I did luck into 4 cords of oak last spring. Again homestead take-outs.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> The solution is simple!!!
> 
> A saw's compression DOES NOT increase with age.
> 
> A 60 cc saw should not be hard to pull over.
> 
> An old carb may leak a bit, causing hydro lock, making the saw near impossible to start.
> 
> Don't confuse dealers with rocket scientists, there is a reason these sites are so popular. The dealer's main objective is to sell you a new saw.
> 
> Change or rebuild your carb, and give it a tune up if you have not already. Or, if you want to sell your saw cheap, just let me know.
> 
> Your fuel system is pressurized (as it should be). When you shut your saw down, fuel is leaking into the crank case. This results in hydro lock, making it very difficult to start. The leaking carb is your problem, nothing else makes sense. It is an easy fix.
> 
> If you need help with how to do it, just say so.



Thanks. That may be it. It acts about like the 193T which is also a hard puller. I know 3 others with them and they all complain about it. I'm changing my starting procedure to the hold it in the air pull/push method which seems a bit better. I used the 'handle behind theknee' method since 1967.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Rebuild kits for your carb are $7 and brand new carbs (shipped) are $15-$20 on the Bay.
> 
> How can you not do that on a saw that you like???
> 
> Also, when did you last change fuel filter, air filter & plug? They are not supposed to last forever, but that saw you have should last about forever for you.



It has eaten a whole forest in its life. I bought it new the first or second year of production and has been my main saw with bars up to 28" doing 12+ cord/yr. 

Fuel filter and plug changed last spring. Air filter blown out and rinsed in gas several times a season.


----------



## rarefish383

When I was starting my Homelite Super 1050, 100cc's, no release, with 36" bar, I'd lock the trigger wide open, put my foot in the trigger handle, hold onto the wrap handle with my left hand, close my eyes, grit my teeth and pull with my right hand. If it popped back and ripped a couple fingers off, I'd cry for a few minutes, and try again, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That sounds fun.


Not.


----------



## LondonNeil

Okay there was more oak left than I thought. I did throw about half a dozen 1' diameter rounds of cypress and some other softwood in last just to fill the car but tbh it seems I'd overfilled with oak again....more mud flap scrappage as I reverse (even more carefully!) up the drive. Checked again, still no damage, phew! So 2 loads and probably about 2m3 of english oak collected 

Now sat here with the faint burny/chemical smell of curing stove paint as stove#2 gets fully commisioned and gives me its first heat. First cool kindling burn done, now doing second hotter kindling burn, 3rd hot proper burn to come. Just a little smoke from the first burn, although the smell continues with the second. Thankfully my fiancee and 2 little girls are way visiting parents/grandparents.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> The solution is simple!!!
> 
> A saw's compression DOES NOT increase with age.
> 
> A 60 cc saw should not be hard to pull over.
> 
> An old carb may leak a bit, causing hydro lock, making the saw near impossible to start.
> 
> Don't confuse dealers with rocket scientists, there is a reason these sites are so popular. The dealer's main objective is to sell you a new saw.
> 
> Change or rebuild your carb, and give it a tune up if you have not already. Or, if you want to sell your saw cheap, just let me know.
> 
> Your fuel system is pressurized (as it should be). When you shut your saw down, fuel is leaking into the crank case. This results in hydro lock, making it very difficult to start. The leaking carb is your problem, nothing else makes sense. It is an easy fix.
> 
> If you need help with how to do it, just say so.


Any merit to pulling the plug just before the next cold start and checking how wet things are in there?


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 I agree I am photo sparse recently  I arrived at the pile just too late...I tried but couldn't get anything with my phone camera, its pants in the dark. I'll get you a picture of the retrieved oak tomorrow 

Re. the noodles, aren't you and cowgirl better off to let them compost then dig them in? I mix saw chips with grass cuttings and my stove ash, then once rotted/composted it is spread as a mulch and soil improver.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey, any of you northerners (well maybe not @dancan) know what plant this leaf might be from?


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey, any of you northerners (well maybe not @dancan) know what plant this leaf might be from?
> 
> View attachment 614361


Could be Olive but not a 100% sure


----------



## woodchip rookie

Walnut kinda looks like that but thats not Black Walnut


----------



## woodchip rookie

Butternut?


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Butternut?



Keep guessing. Actually I didn't break it off at the base of the leaf but halfway along or so, so there are more leaflets on them normally.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey, any of you northerners (well maybe not @dancan) know what plant this leaf might be from?
> 
> View attachment 614361


Does it start with G?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey, any of you northerners (well maybe not @dancan) know what plant this leaf might be from?
> 
> View attachment 614361


 i know it's NOT spruce!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

really looks like locust.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wait....I didn't realize who posted it. Thats not fair. idk crap about australian trees


----------



## dancan

I'm with Steve on this one , not spruce


----------



## LondonNeil

Olive is darker and shinier.

its Black Hickory oak spruce fir, a very rare hybrid.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> really looks like locust.


Honey locust? Looks like the stuff I helped trim at the medical center in town.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> really looks like locust.



We have a winner! I've been reading all you blokes' posts banging on about how good locust is and wondering what it would be like to have some then realised that I have one growing 3 metres from the front door at work! It is a smaller variant - a moptop pseudoacacia robinia but apparently the wood is much the same. The council had them aggressively pruned a couple of months ago, pretty much back to just the trunk. If I had known then what it was I would have claimed all the limbs.


----------



## dancan

SV6 Montana van , no whimpy 4 cylinders , nosiree 
































Daum that was a good van


----------



## LondonNeil

Absolutely loving the new (to me) stove! after a few minutes of the 3rd and final, proper, burn the paint smell was fading and it was gone half hour later. I then took it totally nuclear, I mean Fire of Hades, packed fire box and all vents open flue temps of about 700F, just to do any final paint cure and to test my seals. This stove is old and pre secondary burn tubes, so when i shut the primary and the air wash, it is indeed SHUT. Sure enough I can go from fire of Hades to flame out in a few seconds...yep, all joints properly sealed.

Now I thought cast iron was supposed to give a 'softer' heat than steel ( stove #1 is steel). well that's not my experience here! Jeez! this thing takes your eyebrows off with its radiant heat! My other stove needs a constructional hearth below the decorative, this one doesn't yet my IR thermometer shoes the bottom of its legs are at nearly 100C Pfff....the French have always been a bit Laise faire! Glad I have a constructional below this one too. my Oak floor 16" in front of the stove is at 55C! This 'Belge maybe small but t packs a mighty punch!

@Cowboy254 I forgot to say, I've nearly nearly dealt with the barbed wire and brick tree. I've only had it 14-16 months now. At least I can confirm Ash DOES dry in the round. I'm waiting for my 038Super back from my brother, he's forgotten to bring it twice now (honest forgets though I know). Ive about 4 rounds/part rounds that are unsplittable but I'm fairly confident are clean (famous last words...none of this tree was clean) and another 4 that are unsplittable and have wire but...big BUT, I'm fairly confident I know where the wire is (Ha ha! not a ******* chance! I've guessed wrong and trashed a chain every time so far, I may think I know, but I bet I'll see more sparks). Still can't believe bro felled a 3 stem, 2'6" ish cherry with an ms180, then borrowed my super to block up the bits. Is that proof that the 180 really IS a proper 'saw?


----------



## KiwiBro

I'm calling Geoism. 
#SouthernerAnswersMatter


----------



## dancan

It was great on lawns for them resi scrounges 






And Neil , while this is a load 






This is when you're doing it right lol


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> Absolutely loving the new (to me) stove! after a few minutes of the 3rd and final, proper, burn the paint smell was fading and it was gone half hour later. I then took it totally nuclear, I mean Fire of Hades, packed fire box and all vents open flue temps of about 700F, just to do any final paint cure and to test my seals. This stove is old and pre secondary burn tubes, so when i shut the primary and the air wash, it is indeed SHUT. Sure enough I can go from fire of Hades to flame out in a few seconds...yep, all joints properly sealed.
> 
> Now I thought cast iron was supposed to give a 'softer' heat than steel ( stove #1 is steel). well that's not my experience here! Jeez! this thing takes your eyebrows off with its radiant heat! My other stove needs a constructional hearth below the decorative, this one doesn't yet my IR thermometer shoes the bottom of its legs are at nearly 100C Pfff....the French have always been a bit Laise faire! Glad I have a constructional below this one too. my Oak floor 16" in front of the stove is at 55C! This 'Belge maybe small but t packs a mighty punch!
> 
> @Cowboy254 I forgot to say, I've nearly nearly dealt with the barbed wire and brick tree. I've only had it 14-16 months now. At least I can confirm Ash DOES dry in the round. I'm waiting for my 038Super back from my brother, he's forgotten to bring it twice now (honest forgets though I know). Ive about 4 rounds/part rounds that are unsplittable but I'm fairly confident are clean (famous last words...none of this tree was clean) and another 4 that are unsplittable and have wire but...big BUT, I'm fairly confident I know where the wire is (Ha ha! not a ******* chance! I've guessed wrong and trashed a chain every time so far, I may think I know, but I bet I'll see more sparks). Still can't believe bro felled a 3 stem, 2'6" ish cherry with an ms180, then borrowed my super to block up the bits. Is that proof that the 180 really IS a proper 'saw?


 *We have a WINNER!!!* 


I still feel inadequate. I may have just crammed a good cube of 'kin heavy green English Oak in the back of a wheezy 4 cylinder [cough] did I say, 220 PS? [/cough] [cough] Turbo works better than Vics vapours for 'wheezy' [/cough]. I may have just had the mud flaps dragging on the road home, twice, but I am always in awe of Dan, I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## LondonNeil

Poo, wrong quote! how did I quote myself!  that was clearly meant to be @dancan I quoted.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a winner! I've been reading all you blokes' posts banging on about how good locust is and wondering what it would be like to have some then realised that I have one growing 3 metres from the front door at work! It is a smaller variant - a moptop pseudoacacia robinia but apparently the wood is much the same. The council had them aggressively pruned a couple of months ago, pretty much back to just the trunk. If I had known then what it was I would have claimed all the limbs.
> 
> View attachment 614408



Next you'll be telling us its specific density is 2.7 when grown in convict country


----------



## hunter72

Turnkey
Try a piece of 1x4 about 2 foot long. put saw on ground slip the 1x4 though the handle and stand on the 1x4 . Works for me, my boots do not fit through the handle at all.
Good luck


----------



## dancan

hunter72 said:


> Turnkey
> Try a piece of 1x4 about 2 foot long. put saw on ground slip the 1x4 though the handle and stand on the 1x4 . Works for me, my boots do not fit through the handle at all.
> Good luck


Great idea !


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a winner! I've been reading all you blokes' posts banging on about how good locust is and wondering what it would be like to have some then realised that I have one growing 3 metres from the front door at work! It is a smaller variant - a moptop pseudoacacia robinia but apparently the wood is much the same. The council had them aggressively pruned a couple of months ago, pretty much back to just the trunk. If I had known then what it was I would have claimed all the limbs.
> 
> View attachment 614408


Cowboy, I didn't answer for two reasons, one I have two of them in my front yard and thought that would be cheating, and two, you said all you northerners. Now I live below the Mason Dixon line, that makes me a Southerner, and we Southerners, sometimes don't like to be called names like northerner or yankee and stuff like that. So I figured you meant those other good guys farther up north. Like SVK and Matt n Mike, they drive cool cars so they have to be alright. Kind of like that Holden is pretty cool. Anyway, just joking, don't want to start a civil war with chainsaws. And I do like Black Locust, I prefer it over Honey and the hybrids. Don't know if it burns any better. I do know that a fellow that was a climber for my Dad, made beer out of the seed pods from the big Honey Locust. If you seed the big brown seed pods, you can split the fat end open and they have a yellowish sticky substance in them that tastes just like honey, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Next you'll be telling us its specific density is 2.7 when grown in convict country



It'd be a bit higher than that, I'd imagine. Prolly 4 or more, just like Oz grown cider gum.


----------



## LondonNeil

What do daisies and dandelions grow to? 10 foot tall and dense as spruce I s'pose?


----------



## MustangMike

Two ways to check if the call I made on the 361 is correct:

1) When it does not start, pull the plug and see if it is wet.

2) Before trying to start it, pull the plug, lower the piston to BDC, rotate the saw 180 degrees (to let fuel run through the transfers), and see if any fuel comes out of the plug hole.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> What do daisies and dandelions grow to? 10 foot tall and dense as spruce I s'pose?


I can say from experience that dandelions do not. I have more of those than anybody in my neighborhood. You would think I had a farm for them. And grubs. In the fall the skunks make interesting artwork out of my yard digging up grubs. All the skunks in the hood party at my house at night.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> When I was starting my Homelite Super 1050, 100cc's, no release, with 36" bar, I'd lock the trigger wide open, put my foot in the trigger handle, hold onto the wrap handle with my left hand, close my eyes, grit my teeth and pull with my right hand. If it popped back and ripped a couple fingers off, I'd cry for a few minutes, and try again, Joe.



That's sthe approach I am taking. Fortunately at least the 361 doesn't try to rip my fingers off


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Any merit to pulling the plug just before the next cold start and checking how wet things are in there?



I was thinking about doing that very thing tomorrow. Going back out to clear another broken down, rotten tree. I can see then end of that job clear cutting a willow grove. Should finish in another couple of years....if I can keep starting saws


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Two ways to check if the call I made on the 361 is correct:
> 
> 1) When it does not start, pull the plug and see if it is wet.
> 
> 2) Before trying to start it, pull the plug, lower the piston to BDC, rotate the saw 180 degrees (to let fuel run through the transfers), and see if any fuel comes out of the plug hole.



Good point. I was going to pull the plug tomorrow but hadn't thought of that.


----------



## turnkey4099

hunter72 said:


> Turnkey
> Try a piece of 1x4 about 2 foot long. put saw on ground slip the 1x4 though the handle and stand on the 1x4 . Works for me, my boots do not fit through the handle at all.
> Good luck



Now WTH didn't I think of that?!!. I have thought of all sorts of things including mounting some sort of clamp on the tailgate. Great. 1x4 goes in the rig in the morning.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 Still can't believe bro felled a 3 stem, 2'6" ish cherry with an ms180, then borrowed my super to block up the bits. Is that proof that the 180 really IS a proper 'saw?



You know it's a proper saw because it says "Stihl" on it . 



LondonNeil said:


> What do daisies and dandelions grow to? 10 foot tall and dense as spruce I s'pose?



Yeah, can't beat dandelion wood!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> forget it Mike. 12 saws won't fit in the mustang.



But, But, I don't have one of them yet ... and it would fit so nicely between my 360 and my 362!!!


----------



## svk

Well right.  The guys over in the saw forum all said the 361 was the king of 60 cc Stihls. You DONT have one yet???


----------



## Toy4xchris

James Miller said:


> How do you like the 590. I've had no issues with mine.


I love the 590 it has done everything I have needed and more. I am by far not a brand snob I've run my buddies ms290 and some poulans but for the price you really can not beat the echo.


----------



## James Miller

Toy4xchris said:


> I love the 590 it has done everything I have needed and more. I am by far not a brand snob I've run my buddies ms290 and some poulans but for the price you really can not beat the echo.


I ran a 359 and a few of Steve's 036s and stock for stock they all run about the same. From what I was told my saw ran pretty well at the cant races. Del did some basic port work and tightened the squish to .020 and its a different saw now.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Scrounged a tri-tip at the local farmers market. So I started that up around 930am this morning. It was in the 20s so I also used some brush from the trees to keep me warm.


----------



## Cowboy254

Toy4xchris said:


> Scrounged a tri-tip at the local farmers market. So I started that up around 930am this morning. It was in the 20s so I also used some brush from the trees to keep me warm.View attachment 614529
> View attachment 614530
> View attachment 614531



I had to stand horizontally to see it properly but your woodpile has come a long way!


----------



## LondonNeil

That, all Oak, is two of these full




That, is a turbo charged, non wheezy, 220PS, 4 cylinder.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Cowboy254 said:


> I had to stand horizontally to see it properly but your woodpile has come a long way!


Yes sir. And it keeps growing my wife says I have a problem I agree with her about the problem idea but ultimately we are thinking of different problems she thinks I have a firewood addiction and I think I don't have enough wood lol


----------



## turnkey4099

My problem is soved thanks to Hunter 72. That simple 1x4 turned the 361 back into my favorite saw. Turned out my problem was my inability to hold the saw steady enough, any give and I couldn't pull it over that last compression. Two tries today, oncw with it warmed by the stove, once in the field after sitting for 2 hours in the cold.

Still has a few problems and all the suggestions seems to lead to carb problems. That also makes sense as last spring I had to get the dealer to remove the limiter caps (my eyesight doesn't permit fooling around with small parts . I was gottomed out on the high setting but still running rich. I'll see what he bids to replace the carb. 

Thanks to all who took the trouble to help.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> My problem is soved thanks to Hunter 72. That simple 1x4 turned the 361 back into my favorite saw. Turned out my problem was my inability to hold the saw steady enough, any give and I couldn't pull it over that last compression. Two tries today, oncw with it warmed by the stove, once in the field after sitting for 2 hours in the cold.
> 
> Still has a few problems and all the suggestions seems to lead to carb problems. That also makes sense as last spring I had to get the dealer to remove the limiter caps (my eyesight doesn't permit fooling around with small parts . I was gottomed out on the high setting but still running rich. I'll see what he bids to replace the carb.
> 
> Thanks to all who took the trouble to help.



Excellent news! You'll be cutting wood for another 20 years now. 



LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 614551
> 
> 
> That, all Oak, is two of these full
> 
> View attachment 614552
> 
> 
> That, is a turbo charged, non wheezy, 220PS, 4 cylinder.



Very nice, Neil (the Skoda too)



Toy4xchris said:


> Yes sir. And it keeps growing my wife says I have a problem I agree with her about the problem idea but ultimately we are thinking of different problems she thinks I have a firewood addiction and I think I don't have enough wood lol



We used to have that issue in my household as well but Cowgirl gave up in the end. Actually, it had more to do with the kids being of an age where if I went scrounging she had to look after them both. Once they were old enough for me to use the words "I'm going scrounging and I'm taking the kids", all resistance evaporated. When I could scrounge on the Lady Farm there were lots of interesting things for them to find and play with like cattle bones, tiger snakes and the like. Now the kids are old enough to leave them at home on their own if needs be and I can get my scrounge on whenever I like.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm still catching up you guys have been busy. The electric heat pump decided to check out yesterday morning and I can't get warranty service until Monday. I let my hvac guys squirm and apologize that he couldn't get out for a bit before I told him it was no big deal. I use the wood stove as primary heat anyways. Well suffice to say I got carried away today and the house is nearly 80 degrees and I'm sitting arou d in a t shirt and shorts with the doors open...

It's not wood related but I did score a great deal on some vortex binos this morning online. Couldn't beat the price.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Maybe next year I'll splurge on a high dollar rangefinder. The junk bushnell I got wont range a deer at 400yds but I put 2 stainless plates by my target with DOT reflective sign tape and it ranges 1,600yds like that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Two 6x6's twelve feet long, 3ft in the ground. 9ft above ground. 4ft apart. 2x2ft AR500 armor plate steel. 730yds through the scope


----------



## LondonNeil

Toy4xchris said:


> Yes sir. And it keeps growing my wife says I have a problem I agree with her about the problem idea but ultimately we are thinking of different problems she thinks I have a firewood addiction and I think I don't have enough wood lol


Snap!


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Excellent news! You'll be cutting wood for another 20 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, Neil (the Skoda too)
> 
> 
> 
> We used to have that issue in my household as well but Cowgirl gave up in the end. Actually, it had more to do with the kids being of an age where if I went scrounging she had to look after them both. Once they were old enough for me to use the words "I'm going scrounging and I'm taking the kids", all resistance evaporated. When I could scrounge on the Lady Farm there were lots of interesting things for them to find and play with like cattle bones, tiger snakes and the like. Now the kids are old enough to leave them at home on their own if needs be and I can get my scrounge on whenever I like.



I forgot, you get the Octavia out there too don't you. It's no Holden or Mustang, but it does take wood like a Subaru and get it home in a hurry.

Lol re scrounging with the kids, I'm sure they loved it though playing with snakes, spiders scorpions and drop bears might have upset cowgirl again.


----------



## tnichols

woodchip rookie said:


> Two 6x6's twelve feet long, 3ft in the ground. 9ft above ground. 4ft apart. 2x2ft AR500 armor plate steel. 730yds through the scope



Tell us about your rig.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The gun(s)?


----------



## JustJeff

Probably won’t need a fire tonight. Had an apparent thermostat malfunction in the basement where a propane boiler runs floor heat. Not sure how long it ran but wife said it was 87 degrees! Was still 82 when I got home, my basement dwellers (3 sons) prefer it to be about 68. Might get that low sometime tomorrow at which time I’ll find out if was the dead battery or if the thermostat needs replaced.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Probably won’t need a fire tonight. Had an apparent thermostat malfunction in the basement where a propane boiler runs floor heat. Not sure how long it ran but wife said it was 87 degrees! Was still 82 when I got home, my basement dwellers (3 sons) prefer it to be about 68. Might get that low sometime tomorrow at which time I’ll find out if was the dead battery or if the thermostat needs replaced.


I had an opposite issue. Door gasket started leaking. Flames just inside the door. Ofcourse all the brick n mortar stores were closed today. But if you want the hottest new video game at walmart you can surely get that at 4AM. Had to put 3/4 low density gasket in place of the 5/8 high density gasket on the NC30 till I can get parts ordered from Englander. It was 52 in the house when I got everything put back together. Was 58 when I left. I figure it was above 62 when the fire started to die.When I order parts I'm gonna order TWO door gaskets.. and TWO glass gaskets and an extra glass. I'm also going to get a 17VL as a backup at the other end of the basement. I already installed the chimney and everything. Had a Fisher Baby bear there last year. Just need to get it and install it.


----------



## dancan

Scrounged up Zoogerwood spruce and a stick of yellow birch just burning away keeping the house at 72* while it's 30* out there


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> Two 6x6's twelve feet long, 3ft in the ground. 9ft above ground. 4ft apart. 2x2ft AR500 armor plate steel. 730yds through the scope


I've never shot that far but with that sight picture I could hit the target. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnutpimp

Wives went Black Friday shopping so my brother and I went Black Friday Chopping. Scrounged, cut, and split this massive cherry and an oak that came down in a “tornado” that hit a few weeks ago between Akron and Clev.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> I've never shot that far but with that sight picture I could hit the target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As long as you know how to correctly input atmospherics to the ballistic calculator, tune the calculator to the load and make the correct wind call. Being able to see the target isn't the hard part. You can hit targets you can't see but easily miss targets you CAN see.


----------



## MustangMike

Tnutpimp said:


> View attachment 614665
> View attachment 614666
> View attachment 614667
> View attachment 614668
> Wives went Black Friday shopping so my brother and I went Black Friday Chopping. Scrounged, cut, and split this massive cherry and an oak that came down in a “tornado” that hit a few weeks ago between Akron and Clev.



Nice looking wood, and welcome to the site, but I highly recommend boots, eyes & ears, you will thank me in the long run. Sooner or later, a round will end up on your foot, and sneaks provide no protection!


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> As long as you know how to correctly input atmospherics to the ballistic calculator, tune the calculator to the load and make the correct wind call. Being able to see the target isn't the hard part. You can hit targets you can't see but easily miss targets you CAN see.


Yep there is way more to it than that. Just a bit jealous you have that kind of space to shoot. To be honest I probably would miss one or 10 things and miss. Farthest I ever shot was 500 yards with an 30-06 with a crappy scope and guesstimating hold over. It was a great way to waste ammo.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Yep there is way more to it than that. Just a bit jealous you have that kind of space to shoot. To be honest I probably would miss one or 10 things and miss. Farthest I ever shot was 500 yards with an 30-06 with a crappy scope and guesstimating hold over. It was a great way to waste ammo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Shouldn't you be in bed Trevor .
We used to do some long bow shooting, it was a long time ago, you basically had to aim way above the big giant bear target and just hope lol. As you were saying it was something to do.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> A GTG at Steve's could be any time the grounds frozen. He cuts a lot.


Sounds fun to me, I'll probably be down for Christmas as I'll be heading to Ohio then for sure, I'll bring some huskys.


woodchip rookie said:


> Does anybody do GTG's in central Ohio?


Nobody likes Ohio . My wife is from NW Ohio, I'm down here right now .


svk said:


> I thought they did one in OH this spring?


They did, we had a great time.
Here's a vid of me loosing. It was my first time ever running the saw though .


----------



## tnichols

woodchip rookie said:


> The gun(s)?



Correct, the rig/system you were shooting.


----------



## tnichols

nomad_archer said:


> I've never shot that far but with that sight picture I could hit the target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



The wind call is the tough part


----------



## tnichols

woodchip rookie said:


> As long as you know how to correctly input atmospherics to the ballistic calculator, tune the calculator to the load and make the correct wind call. Being able to see the target isn't the hard part. You can hit targets you can't see but easily miss targets you CAN see.



Agreed


----------



## tnichols

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking wood, and welcome to the site, but I highly recommend boots, eyes & ears, you will thank me in the long run. Sooner or later, a round will end up on your foot, and sneaks provide no protection!



Agreed! I’d feel naked cutting dressed like that.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I forgot, you get the Octavia out there too don't you. It's no Holden or Mustang, but it does take wood like a Subaru and get it home in a hurry.
> 
> Lol re scrounging with the kids, I'm sure they loved it though playing with snakes, spiders scorpions and drop bears might have upset cowgirl again.



They have to build up a resistance to the venom. Might as well start early.


----------



## Conquistador3

James Miller said:


> I wish there where people that just wanted to get rid of black locust trees around here.



Just wait. Nurseries have started promoting some Black locust cultivars as "fast growing, smog resistant ornamental trees" without bothering to say how invasive they are. It's the same as with English ivy and several Clematis species: nice on paper but wait until they naturally hybridize and get out of control. 



farmer steve said:


> the black locust here requires a good year and a half to season as it is such a dense wood.



Then we found something the rotten weather here is good for apart from shortening my lifespan. 
I am presently burning locust I cut down and split in February. It's so damn dry I can even burn it in the fireplace no problem. Well, apart from the fact locust is not exactly a great choice fore fireplaces... 



Cowboy254 said:


> No, no, it's quite ok, she's not making me do any noodle or orchard related work! That's her project, and it was my suggestion to raid the noodle pile at 'my' scrounge tree. But there's also method in my madness (yes, really). Fire restriction season starts on Monday and with that there are certain restrictions/requirements on machinery use (chainsaws, mowers, slashers etc) in dry areas. Farmers start bushfires fairly regularly with slashers and despite all the deadly snakes, spiders, scorpions and drop bears, bushfire is the only thing around here that I really fear. Anyway, things are still pretty green around here and I can still cut without restriction providing it's not dry in the area and now that Cowgirl has removed all the drying noodles I can carry on safe from interference. It's not actually the authorities who would go out of their way to pull me up but some whiny busybody complaining to them that could make my life more difficult.



No that's a different thing: the good ones are either taken or die young.


----------



## Cowboy254

Tnutpimp said:


> View attachment 614665
> View attachment 614666
> View attachment 614667
> View attachment 614668
> Wives went Black Friday shopping so my brother and I went Black Friday Chopping. Scrounged, cut, and split this massive cherry and an oak that came down in a “tornado” that hit a few weeks ago between Akron and Clev.



Those are some of the best pics I've seen . Great looking wood. 

Mike is right though, and he knows stuff about stuff. Welcome to AS!


----------



## Cowboy254

Conquistador3 said:


> No that's a different thing: the good ones are either taken or die young.



I'll admit it. I'm confused now.


----------



## Tnutpimp

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking wood, and welcome to the site, but I highly recommend boots, eyes & ears, you will thank me in the long run. Sooner or later, a round will end up on your foot, and sneaks provide no protection!


Thank you Mustang..... yeah, that is my brother operating that saw. I literally told him the exact same thing.... eye, ear, gloves, boots etc... thanks for looking out though!


----------



## JustJeff

Tnutpimp said:


> Thank you Mustang..... yeah, that is my brother operating that saw. I literally told him the exact same thing.... eye, ear, gloves, boots etc... thanks for looking out though!


We scrougers are pro ppe (especially the ones who have hit themselves with axes!) welcome to the thread.


----------



## MustangMike

I have shot at a high power shoot at 600 yds with a stock Mini 14 with factory ammo (and it was over water, which moves lighter bullets more). It was a learning experience, and I did put the final 17 rounds on the paper, which shocked many of the more experienced shooters. Suffice to say, my equipment was not ideal for the circumstances, but I used what I had.

Have also attempted several long range shots at woodchucks with the 220 swift. Usually just ended up smoking the hole, but in fairness to me, we had to guess the distance, no range finders back then! At those distances, the wind and even an unseen blade or two of grass can make a difference.

You learn fast that the "surer" shots are not so far away.


----------



## svk

For a number of years when I was in school we used to drive out to northwestern South Dakota to shoot prairie dogs for a weekend in May. We just used .223's because the ammo was so cheap and it wouldn't heat up a barrel as quickly like a hotter round. It did a good job honing your skills but on those little critters even a 200 yard shot was a long one. 

I've read about guys hitting stuff at 1000 plus yards with the old sharps style rifles and straight cartridges. More power too them for developing the skill to compensate for a rainbow like trajectory and also wind and heat waves. 

With hunting cartridges and rifles, one has to take into account the inherent inaccuracy increases exponentially as range increases. So unless a rifle drives tacks at 100 yards, hitting something at 400 yards will take several inches of holdover, accounting for wind, and a lot of luck too!


----------



## svk

Before I started shooting on my own land we used to shoot at the city rifle and pistol club's property which was originally mining company property deeded to the club. They had a 100 yard range and a 300 yard range. We thought we were pretty good shots at 100 yards and were humbled pretty quickly when we went over to the long range. 

After I understood things better and handloaded on my own, I could get most rifles to group around or under 1.5" at 100 yards. Some started out at 4-5" groups and you could often keep testing different bullet/powder/charge combinations to get acceptable accuracy. Sometimes they wouldn't improve and that gun got traded in. I'm sure with additional gunsmithing they could have been improved but I wasn't that concerned. 

The two most accurate rifles I ever shot were a Remington Sendero and a Browning A bolt both in .300 win mag. Which was ironic as magnum cartridges *shouldn't* be as accurate as standard cartridges.


----------



## svk

One of my favorite rifles from the pre-kid era was a Ruger #3 in 30-40 Krag. For those unfamiliar with that model, it's a discontinued carbine version of the #1 single shot. It had some trigger work prior to my owning it and was super accurate in spite of the short barrel. But the darn tang safety kept flipping to fire position when I'd carry it in a sling so I wasn't interested in owning it after that.


----------



## Conquistador3

Cowboy254 said:


> I'll admit it. I'm confused now.



Surely no more confused than I am from jumping from eating bears to loading cords of wood in a minivan to talking rifles.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking wood, and welcome to the site, but I highly recommend boots, eyes & ears, you will thank me in the long run. Sooner or later, a round will end up on your foot, and sneaks provide no protection!


I normally have steel toes and 2 pairs of pants on and still end up with bruised shins. I have thought several times about going to a sporting goods store and getting soccer shin guards


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> Yep there is way more to it than that. Just a bit jealous you have that kind of space to shoot. To be honest I probably would miss one or 10 things and miss. Farthest I ever shot was 500 yards with an 30-06 with a crappy scope and guesstimating hold over. It was a great way to waste ammo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


730yds is where I warm up. The property is 1,600yds long. Until last year I didn't have enough power to get out there. I was limited to just over 1K on good days.


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I normally have steel toes and 2 pairs of pants on and still end up with bruised shins. I have thought several times about going to a sporting goods store and getting soccer shin guards


after my x17 to shin interface i've taken to wearing mountain biking shin/knee pads. i use thrm doing diy around the house that involves kneeling too.


----------



## woodchip rookie

tnichols said:


> Correct, the rig/system you were shooting.


In the pics I had a 1976Rem700 in standard .243(not Ackley). Bedded with JBWeld, Leupold Mark IV, cut down to 16.5", Homemade registered supressor on an ATF Form 1. Factory action/barrel (9.125 twist), Jewell trigger. Berger 87gr VLD's over 38gr of 4064 (I think) in Nosler brass with 210 primers. Less than 10fps spread, avg MV of 2990fps. Elevation of range about 900ft MSL. Most of the time shooting in the winter, sometimes 10F, so DA is normally not on my side. 

I have since moved the Mark IV to my Savage Model 112 Magnum Target in 338LM, and put a SWFA 10x on the 243. My 17HMR has a SWFA 6x. The SWFA's are good stuff. I don't have the 338 tuned in yet but when I do, 1,600yds here we go. I've hit a couple times at 1,350yds but the load isn't consistent enough to do that repeatedly.


----------



## KiwiBro

Conquistador3 said:


> Surely no more confused than I am from jumping from eating bears to loading cords of wood in a minivan to talking rifles.


Thankfully, I didn't take any photos of my fish scrounging yesterday or the confusion may be compounded.

Missed the sunrise bite by helping to dig unfortunate punters out of the sand after they unsuccessfully tried to channel Dancan with a beach launch of their wee aluminium 'tinny' but got their minivan stuck (pro-tip: when the wheels start spinning on soft sand, stop digging your wheels in to the point you've bottomed out, resting on the chassis). I estimated he had about an hour left before the tide was going to swallow his van but at least his boat would then self launch. But with the help of a nearby resident with a tractor, we got him out. Although I have to say my impression of the great many people launching at the nearby boat ramp hasn't improved at all. They all have to drive by the beach launching spot on their way to the $5 a pop purpose-built launching ramp/pontoon/jetty just 150m further down the road. I noticed too many of them shake their heads at us as they drove by with their big boys toys and not one of them came back to help, the bastards, even though many of them were towing their boats with 4WDs or tractors.

Only managed half a dozen Kahawhai, the biggest of which jumped a number of times, putting on a good show just as the unlucky trio of beach-diggers I helped earlier finally got their act together and motored out passed me. So, I gestured them over and gave'm the fish as livebait (a bit too big for that but at least they had fresh bait) and they were finally on their way. I hope they caught something good after all their hassles to start the day. And I hope all the miserable bastards who noticed us digging but never bothered to offer to help caught sunstroke and SFA else.


----------



## JustJeff

Always wear steel toes with tall leather pull on boots. Hope to spring for a pair of chainsa boots one day. I don’t use chaps but do use safety glasses and earplugs. Hard hat while felling. 
As for rifles, I had a 30-30 model 94 Winchester which would put 3 in a silver dollar at 100. After 3 the shots would start to “string” upward from barrel heat. I always got a chuckle out of that gun I bought from Walmart. They aren’t known to be tack drivers but that one shot well. For longer ranges, a Savage 110 in 25-06 fit the bill. Sighted 2” high at a hundred, it was on out to 350 where it was 2” low. I really never shot at anything past 300 while hunting so there wasn’t anything to think about, just point and shoot. That gun is a favorite and with a little practice, I could bust milk jugs out at 450 pretty reliably. Distance shooting is fun but for hunting, I prefer up close and personal. Shooting off a rest and offhand while wearing hunting gear after walking through the woods is two different things. Especially if you factor in a little excitement. 
Still have no need for a fire after my thermostat debacle. 74 in here so I’m good for tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

Nephew is off work for 6 weeks after dropping a large house frame on his toes. Guy who was helping him stand the frame couldn't cope with the weight and dropped it without warning. Was too much for nephew. He was wearing his standard building footwear - running shoes 

I doubt six weeks unpaid, multiple munted toes, and a possible workplace safety investigation is going to teach him any lessons


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> For longer ranges, a Savage 110 in 25-06. That gun is a favorite and with a little practice, I could bust milk jugs out at 450 pretty reliably.




450?! My little 243 will bust milkjugs at 650 all day. The 25.06 is potent way past 450. A good handload with a good target bullet and that gun would be a 1K gun.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ouch!

I always wear steel toe cap Doc Martin ankle boots to split (plus thin leather gloves and safety specs). I wear full Oregon chainsaw boots, chainsaw trousers, chainsaw gloves, foresters hard hat with face guard and ear muffs to cut, even though I only buck and never fell. Saws scare me, I concentrate and want all possible protection in case something nasty happens. I reckon as an occasional user with so far only about 26-27 months experience, I'm at high risk. Trying to stay aware of where I am, where the saw is, and how we are moving is probably the most important thing.. CONCENTRATE.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I always wear steel toe cap Doc Martin ankle boots to split (plus thin leather gloves and safety specs). I wear full Oregon chainsaw boots, chainsaw trousers, chainsaw gloves, foresters hard hat with face guard and ear muffs to cut, even though I only buck and never fell. Saws scare me, I concentrate and want all possible protection in case something nasty happens. I reckon as an occasional user with so far only about 26-27 months experience, I'm at high risk. Trying to stay aware of where I am, where the saw is, and how we are moving is probably the most important thing.. CONCENTRATE.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I always wear steel toe cap Doc Martin ankle boots to split (plus thin leather gloves and safety specs). I wear full Oregon chainsaw boots, chainsaw trousers, chainsaw gloves, foresters hard hat with face guard and ear muffs to cut, even though I only buck and never fell. Saws scare me, I concentrate and want all possible protection in case something nasty happens. I reckon as an occasional user with so far only about 26-27 months experience, I'm at high risk. Trying to stay aware of where I am, where the saw is, and how we are moving is probably the most important thing.. CONCENTRATE.


Yea. Instead of taking pics of all your spruce like these posers, PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> For a number of years when I was in school we used to drive out to northwestern South Dakota to shoot prairie dogs for a weekend in May. We just used .223's because the ammo was so cheap and it wouldn't heat up a barrel as quickly like a hotter round. It did a good job honing your skills but on those little critters even a 200 yard shot was a long one.
> 
> I've read about guys hitting stuff at 1000 plus yards with the old sharps style rifles and straight cartridges. More power too them for developing the skill to compensate for a rainbow like trajectory and also wind and heat waves.
> 
> With hunting cartridges and rifles, one has to take into account the inherent inaccuracy increases exponentially as range increases. So unless a rifle drives tacks at 100 yards, hitting something at 400 yards will take several inches of holdover, accounting for wind, and a lot of luck too!


Any rifle that has a 100 or 200 yard zero will require several inches of adjustment at 400.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Which was ironic as magnum cartridges *shouldn't* be as accurate as standard cartridges.



Please explain why a magnum cartridge would be any more or less accurate than a standard cartridge?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> 730yds is where I warm up. The property is 1,600yds long. Until last year I didn't have enough power to get out there. I was limited to just over 1K on good days.


Sweet goodness man. I would lying if I wasn't a bit jealous of your space to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Added an indoor wood rack today.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Please explain why a magnum cartridge would be any more or less accurate than a standard cartridge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


More everything. More case capacity, more powder burning pushing the bullet out at a higher velocity. Sort of like throwing a ball. You are more accurate when throwing at a moderate speed then when throwing at full power.


----------



## KiwiBro

nomad_archer said:


> Added an indoor wood rack today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Didn't you get the memo? There are to be no pictures of actual wood, firewood, lumber, trees or part thereof in this thread until further notice.


----------



## muddstopper

nomad_archer said:


> Any rifle that has a 100 or 200 yard zero will require several inches of adjustment at 400.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 I had a winchester model 70 in 243. rifle was zeroed at 100yrds. @200 it was 2in high, @300, pretty much dead on and at 400 it was 2.5 inch low. anything from 100 to 400 yrds hold dead on and it would be a kill. I missed more crows at 200yrds than I ever did out to 400.


----------



## MustangMike

Always keep track of where your body parts are compared to where your chainsaw bar is. Both my brother + my Nephew have cut their boots (but luckily not their feet).

A 300 Win Mag can be very accurate, and many were used in 1,000 yd matches where the big powder base came in handy. However, because the casing has both a belt and a shoulder, there are two areas that have to head space perfectly to achieve max accuracy. With advances in bullet manufacturing, most shooters currently prefer the lower recoil of a smaller caliber (6.5 becoming very popular).

Fire forming brass and shooting it with just a neck sizing will often cut the size of my groups in half compared to factory load or fully sized (or new) brass. I prefer to hunt with once fired neck sized brass. Actually, I generally don't use a neck sizing die. I just loosen the full size die a bit so the base of the neck fits firmly in the chamber. IMO, you will get the best accuracy doing that. (The die only sizes about 7/8 of the neck).


----------



## echomeister

muddstopper said:


> I had a winchester model 70 in 243. rifle was zeroed at 100yrds. @200 it was 2in high, @300, pretty much dead on and at 400 it was 2.5 inch low. anything from 100 to 400 yrds hold dead on and it would be a kill. I missed more crows at 200yrds than I ever did out to 400.



I love the 243. Easy to shoot and still packs impressive power. flat shooting also. Had a rem 700 varmit special with a leopold 6.5-20 scope that with handloads that were just a bit shy of maximum could put 5 shots in 1 inch at 200 yards. All I have now it a savage axis in 243, which shoots very well once you adjust yourself to the stiff trigger.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Always keep track of where your body parts are compared to where your chainsaw bar is. Both my brother + my Nephew have cut their boots (but luckily not their feet).
> 
> A 300 Win Mag can be very accurate, and many were used in 1,000 yd matches where the big powder base came in handy. However, because the casing has both a belt and a shoulder, there are two areas that have to head space perfectly to achieve max accuracy. With advances in bullet manufacturing, most shooters currently prefer the lower recoil of a smaller caliber (6.5 becoming very popular).
> 
> Fire forming brass and shooting it with just a neck sizing will often cut the size of my groups in half compared to factory load or fully sized (or new) brass. I prefer to hunt with once fired neck sized brass. Actually, I generally don't use a neck sizing die. I just loosen the full size die a bit so the base of the neck fits firmly in the chamber. IMO, you will get the best accuracy doing that. (The die only sizes about 7/8 of the neck).


Mike I enjoy my 300 win for hunting. But for target shooting it gets expensive and the recoil gets old. I have a 7mm-08 and 6.5 creedmor on my list of guns I want.

I too only neck size but I have a dedicated die for that. It works well and is quick and easy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

I need to get over to your place and we need to put some loads together for my 6.5. I did a ton of shooting while down here visiting. Made friends with a guy that had a nice .260 Rem. he let my daughter shoot it, now she wants a black stocked & bigger scope for her 6.5


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> 450?! My little 243 will bust milkjugs at 650 all day. The 25.06 is potent way past 450. A good handload with a good target bullet and that gun would be a 1K gun.


450 was my limitation not the cartridge. As a deer hunter, it doesn’t really have a lot of knock down power past that so I never sought to shoot further. Turns out that much past 300, I have a hard time counting antler points. Lol. Like I say, I prefer up close and personal. 30 yards with a 30-30 suits me. I like a 243 too, sweet caliber.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Still have no need for a fire after my thermostat debacle. 74 in here so I’m good for tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


Man Jeff, I could have used a bit of that extra heat today. 
We got back from the inlaws and it was only 52 in the house. I have the wood stove raging and the pellet stove an almost raging and it's getting there quick.

To stay on topic; I usually go for the long range shots of around 30-40 yards, but have been know to crack a couple off at 40-50, then the real long shots to the front of the red oak/locust pile are around 55. You have to really watch the wind as those 17gr .17cal can really get away from you, also better have a good BDC scope when your really reaching out at the back side of the red oak pile .


----------



## MustangMike

I should have mentioned for those who are not familiar with it, the High Power shoot is open sights, no scope, so 600 yds with a mini 14 is challenging!

I'm pleased to see that most on the site keep their shots at "ethical" distances.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> I too only neck size but I have a dedicated die for that. It works well and is quick and easy.



That is fine, but my suggestion would be to adjust it so the neck is not fully re sized. Having the base of the neck fire formed may give you a hair more accuracy. There will still be plenty of neck to grip the bullet.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I should have mentioned for those who are not familiar with it, the High Power shoot is open sights, no scope, so 600 yds with a mini 14 is challenging!
> 
> I'm pleased to see that most on the site keep their shots at "ethical" distances.


Mike some of mine are so ethical I can't even use the scope, just point and shoot, ever see a chipmunk relocated at 10' with a .17 hmr .


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 614817
> I need to get over to your place and we need to put some loads together for my 6.5. I did a ton of shooting while down here visiting. Made friends with a guy that had a nice .260 Rem. he let my daughter shoot it, now she wants a black stocked & bigger scope for her 6.5



I like the way you 'helped' by giving her a pat on the back just as she's about to pull the trigger! 



KiwiBro said:


> Only managed half a dozen Kahawhai, the biggest of which jumped a number of times, putting on a good show



What are they in English? Good on you for helping those guys out, you can be quite helpful sometimes !



Conquistador3 said:


> Surely no more confused than I am from jumping from eating bears to loading cords of wood in a minivan to talking rifles.



Sorry, I'm a bit slow, I get it now . She is a good one.

No wood today but I did scrounge up a couple of parents. Haven't seen them in nearly six years after a falling out resulting from their attitude towards and, shall we say, 'conduct' regarding my wife. Long story short, I felt I had to make a choice and chose to stand up for my bride. However, time heals most wounds and after a while I realised that they are getting on a bit (76yo) and if they dropped off the perch unexpectedly without making up I would regret it deeply. So I extended the olive branch a little while ago and they visited today, saw the newish (to us) house, admired the wood shed and my scrounge and got reacquainted with their grandchildren and the Drop Cat. It was a good day.


----------



## KiwiBro

Called Australian salmon over there I think.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Called Australian salmon over there I think.



Ah, right. They go hard but only good for fish cakes, I reckon. Actually the juveniles aren't bad on the chew.


----------



## KiwiBro

Yeah, gotta bleed 'em straight away. Or give them away as bait


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 614817
> I need to get over to your place and we need to put some loads together for my 6.5. I did a ton of shooting while down here visiting. Made friends with a guy that had a nice .260 Rem. he let my daughter shoot it, now she wants a black stocked & bigger scope for her 6.5


I've wanted a 260 for a long time. Got sidetracked into saws a few years ago though. I think I've only purchased 2 guns since I got into saws.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I should have mentioned for those who are not familiar with it, the High Power shoot is open sights, no scope, so 600 yds with a mini 14 is challenging!
> 
> I'm pleased to see that most on the site keep their shots at "ethical" distances.


That's pretty impressive. 

I also agree with your second comment. Hitting something at long range is one thing. Cleanly killing game is another. Having enough retained energy at longer range to humanely kill game is important. Past 500 yards yards, many medium power rifles have about as much retained energy as a self defense pistol does at the muzzle, and I'd doubt many folks would choose a 9mm or 380 to kill a deer. One risks hitting the deer and having bullet failure as big game bullets may not open up at those low velocities. Not saying it's impossible but just pointing out that there's more to long range hunting than just putting the bullet on target. 

Obviously some of the folks in this conversation are very knowledgeable about this stuff so in no way am I referring to anyone here, just throwing that out.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont hunt much or shoot much any more. I used to love to bear hunt with a pack of dogs. Had several encounters with bears on the ground that would make your hair stand on end. Killed one with my model 29, 44mag that burnt the hair on the bear when I shot it. Almost got ran over by a 400lbder at 4am that was being chased by the dogs. Had a curious 30lb cub, that I didnt even know was there, sniff my pants leg from behind, I jerked away and cub squeeled and I hear Momma bear come charging up the ridge. Of course I ran, that could have turned out really bad, and I didnt even have a gun. Last few years I bear hunted, I usually just carried a camera. Never was a big deer hunting fan, killed a few, just not the same thrill as hunting a bear. Liked coon hunting, whether or not a coon was anywhere in the country that night. Didnt matter, just thrashing thru the woods at night felt good. Varmit hunting I still enjoy, just dont do enough of it. Laws have changed, fur prices aint worth pursuing, and way to many houses on subdivided farms You can no longer hunt. Even the farms that havnt been split up are posted. Cant blame them, trespassers leaving trash and tearing down fences, even been a few goats, and one cow I know of, that where mistaken for a deer and killed. On the other hand, the local gun range seems to be thriving. If your in the area, you can hear gunfire every day of the week and about any hour of the day.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Past 500 yards yards, many medium power rifles have about as much retained energy as a self defense pistol does at the muzzle, and I'd doubt many folks would choose a 9mm or 380 to kill a deer.



At 650yds my little 243 has the energy of a 357 at point blank range.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> At 650yds my little 243 has the energy of a 357 at point blank range.


Perhaps it does. Check out ballistics for 30 caliber chamberings with round nose bullets.

You obviously do a lot of shooting and are familiar with the ballistics of your chamberings. The average hunter does not understand that.


----------



## JustJeff

I like the 1000ft/lbs rule of thumb which made my 30-30 good to max 150 yards and my 25-06 out to 350 plus. I found the 25-06 started to drop pretty good past 300 so that was my self imposed limit. Never shot one past 250. I imagine a 243 would drop about 5 ft at 650. Anyone who can hit anything the size of a car door at that range gets my tip of the hat. I got caught up in long range shooting when I moved from bush hunting in the hills of Arkansas to the flat wide open Mississippi delta farm land. But honestly, I prefer still hunting with the light, short, easy to carry model 94 lever at ranges inside 100 yards. Gotta be ethical, shot placement is everything. No bench rest in the woods, just a tree stand that moves ever so slightly in the wind or with your shifting weight... Long range isn’t for me unless it’s just milk jugs or paint cans.


----------



## JustJeff

So after feeling guilty about going off topic ,(I can talk guns, fishing, vehicles etc all day!) I took the 460 out to the pile and made some pine and fur noodles for chicken bedding. One armload in the coop and the rest stuffed in a feed bag. Noodled a bit of elm too to clean the chain from the pine.


----------



## MustangMike

Agree with you 100% Jeff, a little gust of wind in the middle of the range and that 243 will be about 3' off at that distance. IMO, not ethical to hunt that far with that cartridge. Plus, what would you be shooting from, sand bags???

Whenever possible I lock my left arm into my sling and either sit, kneel or rest against a tree. On freezing cold days with gloves on, it really helps to improve your shot placement, and reduce the effect of trigger pull moving POI.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I've wanted a 260 for a long time.



Man, I really thought you came over to the good side, then I realized your talking guns!!!

Winchester really blew it IMO, and I said it at the time. They came out with the 308 + 243 and I'm like, where is the 27-08, it would have been a near perfect cartridge! I was saying this before the 7 mm 08 and the 260, neither of which would exist if Winchester has listened to me!!! But they were afraid to cut into 270 sales, so they missed out big time!!! Or, they could have done a 260, they had the 6.5 Mag. That also would have been much more successful as a 277! Was just too much powder for a 6.5.


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!


----------



## dancan

And then the sun came out and I could hear harps playing


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> Noodled a bit of elm too to clean the chain from the pine.



Ironically, I noodled some Elm today also, giving my MS 710 some break in time!


----------



## MustangMike

And this is my 2 handed starting method so I don't leave my fingers on the ground starting the beast!


----------



## LondonNeil

Does that come from the manual!?


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> And this is my 2 handed starting method so I don't leave my fingers on the grounds starting the beast!


Get the 'D'-handle for the MS460 rescue saw?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

So I decided to go that-a-way to Shangri-La lol






I ended up with a few stems 






Got them drug roadside 






You can hardly tell I was there lol






Even scrounged up some pine boughs so the wife can make some Christmas decorations .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Man, I really thought you came over to the good side, then I realized your talking guns!!!
> 
> Winchester really blew it IMO, and I said it at the time. They came out with the 308 + 243 and I'm like, where is the 27-08, it would have been a near perfect cartridge! I was saying this before the 7 mm 08 and the 260, neither of which would exist if Winchester has listened to me!!! But they were afraid to cut into 270 sales, so they missed out big time!!! Or, they could have done a 260, they had the 6.5 Mag. That also would have been much more successful as a 277! Was just too much powder for a 6.5.


Yeah I think they bungled things up many times. Plus they had the .284 which was a smart little cartridge but iirc only had offered it in a lever gun. Which allowed Remington to get in the action with both the 7mm-08 and the 280.

So many cartridges out there now. Back when I started hunting, I'd say 95 percent of the guys in the woods had either .30-06, .30-30, or .308. Beginners used a .243 or .30-30.

What drives me nuts are folks who can't hit squat buy a magnum chambering way to large for deer hunting to compensate.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Working the little backyard skidder/mower.


----------



## dancan

Clint talked about chopper mitts or trigger mitts for winter cutting , I've used them for years because I'm not a fan of gloves in the cold .
We've got Princess Auto up here which is kinda like Northern Tool but every now and then they have surplus gear .
Since last winter they've had so US army wool trigger mitt liners so I always pick up a pair or two when I stop in .
The only prob I have with them is 







Right some hard to find when you lay them down lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> And this is my 2 handed starting method so I don't leave my fingers on the grounds starting the beast!



What is a 710?


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I imagine a 243 would drop about 5 ft at 650. Anyone who can hit anything the size of a car door at that range gets my tip of the hat.


106"@ 650. First pic is a screen shot of the calc. Second pic is 4 out of 5 shots at 1,029yds on a 2x2 plate.....390 inches of drop @ 1,029yds...32 1/2 FEET.


----------



## woodchip rookie

But on this odd topic of firewood scrounging, I got another load of wood into the shed for next winter. It's been sunny the last couple days so now is the time to do it. I don't want to put wood in there after its been rained on for 3 days.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> What is a 710?



A Big Bore 660. Take 660 divide by 92 cc, multiply by 99 cc = 710!!! It has a modified Husky piston in it.


----------



## Ryan A

Conquistador3 said:


> Have you got Black locust in your area? It requires minimal seasoning and my grandmother has always said you can burn it "green from the tree", albeit I've never tried that. Not my first choice for fireplaces, but it's great for stoves and often it's so damn invasive there's always somebody wanting to get rid of a few trees they let grow "to see how they would turn up".



What would you bring to tackle this this mess of free locust? Unfortunately, what I have is wayyyyy too small. 

My list of wants is ever growing. Affordable 12 valve Dodge, and a decent/affordable 70cc+ saw. Would love to find an 044/440 builder that's not an arm and a leg.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Plus they had the .284 which was a smart little cartridge but iirc only had offered it in a lever gun.



Yea, that 284 was way ahead of it's time! Same problem with the 358, that Mdl 88 was just never a real popular lever gun. And, I have the Model 71 in 348 Winchester, now that was a lever gun! Just wish mine had a peep, and the trigger pull is horrible. Other than that, it shoots. On several occasions I shot 2" groups with it at 100 yds (off the sand bags) with open sights.

But I can't load my favorite load for it any more because it used a Winchester 120 primer (NLA). I had developed excellent loads for the 348, 300 Win Mag, and 220 swift, all with that primer! And then, it was gone!!!

In fact, in my Hornady Reloading Manual (Third Edition) they use the Win 120 primer for their 300 Winchester and 220 Swift loads.


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> What would you bring to tackle this this mess of free locust? Unfortunately, what I have is wayyyyy too small.
> 
> My list of wants is ever growing. Affordable 12 valve Dodge, and a decent/affordable 70cc+ saw. Would love to find an 044/440 builder that's not an arm and a leg.



Any pro saw 70 cc or larger should do just fine.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> A Big Bore 660. Take 660 divide by 92 cc, multiply by 99 cc = 710!!! It has a modified Husky piston in it.


So like a LS1 in a Volkswagen then calling it a Ford Beetlestang?


----------



## MechanicMatt

LS1 is Chevy power.....

My dog heard the video of that stihl running and started growling, even he knows a Husqvarna is the way to go!


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> 106"@ 650. First pic is a screen shot of the calc. Second pic is 4 out of 5 shots at 1,029yds on a 2x2 plate.....390 inches of drop @ 1,029yds...32 1/2 FEET.


I tip my hat sir.


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan A said:


> What would you bring to tackle this this mess of free locust? Unfortunately, what I have is wayyyyy too small.
> 
> My list of wants is ever growing. Affordable 12 valve Dodge, and a decent/affordable 70cc+ saw. Would love to find an 044/440 builder that's not an arm and a leg.


I’d bring whatever I had. When I started scrounging, all I had was a Poulan Pro 5020. Cut several 30” plus trees with the stock safety chain before I discovered this site and muffler mods and full chisel chain.... free is free and I’ll cut a steak with a butter knife if it’s all I have!


----------



## MechanicMatt

woodchip, did I read that right? You hold 32ft high to hit that plate? Dang man, that's almost the length of my grandma's pool. You sir are a modern day Robin Hood if you can pull that off on the regular. 

I'll raise a beer to you sir!


BTW, it was a coyote the dog was growling at, I ran outside with the 20ga, should have brought the .223, it was messing with the neighbors chickens. My neighbors only complained once about me shooting close to the houses, then the chickens and cats started disappearing, husband comes over "hell with what she said, shot those sons of bitches"


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> LS1 is Chevy power.....
> 
> My dog heard the video of that stihl running and started growling, even he knows a Husqvarna is the way to go!


I know. But its a mod Husky piston in a Stihl


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, that 284 was way ahead of it's time! Same problem with the 358, that Mdl 88 was just never a real popular lever gun. And, I have the Model 71 in 348 Winchester, now that was a lever gun! Just wish mine had a peep, and the trigger pull is horrible. Other than that, it shoots. On several occasions I shot 2" groups with it at 100 yds (off the sand bags) with open sights.
> 
> But I can't load my favorite load for it any more because it used a Winchester 120 primer (NLA). I had developed excellent loads for the 348, 300 Win Mag, and 220 swift, all with that primer! And then, it was gone!!!
> 
> In fact, in my Hornady Reloading Manual (Third Edition) they use the Win 120 primer for their 300 Winchester and 220 Swift loads.


Forgot about the .358, another gem!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I’d bring whatever I had. When I started scrounging, all I had was a Poulan Pro 5020. Cut several 30” plus trees with the stock safety chain before I discovered this site and muffler mods and full chisel chain.... free is free and I’ll cut a steak with a butter knife if it’s all I have!


I started with a Poulan 3314. I still have it. It has cut 90% of the wood I have. The biggest I would attempt was 20", but 20" ash trees are TALL. Then I discovered this wierd scrounging site with all these posers that like to take wood selfies.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> woodchip, did I read that right? You hold 32ft high to hit that plate? Dang man, that's almost the length of my grandma's pool. You sir are a modern day Robin Hood if you can pull that off on the regular.



No. HUNTERS hold over. Long range precision shooters DIAL. Alot of hunters that JUST hunt don't understand dope. Dial the dope on the scope and put the crosshairs on the target just like you shoot at 100yds. My scope(s) have calibrated reticles so I don't dial wind. Calc says .5 Mil left so I hold .5 Mil left. Target still on horizontal line, left .5 Mil. Hold still. Exhale. Pull trigger. Light cigarette. Brew coffee. Wait for *DING*!!

And yes. I do it on the regular. I get to the farm. Drive out to the plate. Spray a new coat of white spraypaint on the plate, drive back out to 730yds. Shoot. Not rocket science, but if you don't spend alot of time with it and have never been taught the right way or researched enough to know how to do it the right way you don't know any better.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> What drives me nuts are folks who can't hit squat buy a magnum chambering way to large for deer hunting to compensate.



I'm glad I don't qualify for that crowd. Not that I don't miss but.... 

Scrounged up a few rounds this evening I'm probably good on 300 win rounds for at least a year or two.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

If you put under their chin as they are squared up to you and looking at you, it will flip, gut, and skin em in one fell swoop. Trust me on this. And don't even get me started on my 17 super mag ! Whats that saying? Parts is parts?


----------



## crowbuster

chipper1 said:


> Mike some of mine are so ethical I can't even use the scope, just point and shoot, ever see a chipmunk relocated at 10' with a .17 hmr .





crowbuster said:


> If you put under their chin as they are squared up to you and looking at you, it will flip, gut, and skin em in one fell swoop. Trust me on this. And don't even get me started on my 17 super mag ! Whats that saying? Parts is parts?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Man, I really thought you came over to the good side, then I realized your talking guns!!!


Then he would be talking about a 261 or a 262 .


svk said:


> Forgot about the .358, another gem!


There you go, a 359 with a 357 top .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Clint talked about chopper mitts or trigger mitts for winter cutting , I've used them for years because I'm not a fan of gloves in the cold .
> We've got Princess Auto up here which is kinda like Northern Tool but every now and then they have surplus gear .
> Since last winter they've had so US army wool trigger mitt liners so I always pick up a pair or two when I stop in .
> The only prob I have with them is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right some hard to find when you lay them down lol


That is hard to see.
I just bought a bunch of new gloves, Friday at the inlaws I did the leaves for them and I'm guessing a brand new never worn glove got dropped into the leaves out by the rd for the truck to suck up this week .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Then he would be talking about a 261 or a 262 .
> 
> There you go, a 359 with a 357 top .



You must never have run a Dr Al ported 026/260!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Get the 'D'-handle for the MS460 rescue saw?
> 
> Philbert


Like this .
They do help a lot, especially if you have gloves on.


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged some dead Ash a couple of weeks ago. Got about one rick out of it.


----------



## 95custmz

Another view.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You must never have run a Dr Al ported 026/260!


I have, they are one of the few saws to really impress me, was running a 20x3/8 and just kept pulling in 18" hardwood. It put a big smile on my face !


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> Sweet goodness man. I would lying if I wasn't a bit jealous of your space to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





chipper1 said:


> Man Jeff, I could have used a bit of that extra heat today.
> We got back from the inlaws and it was only 52 in the house. I have the wood stove raging and the pellet stove an almost raging and it's getting there quick.
> 
> To stay on topic; I usually go for the long range shots of around 30-40 yards, but have been know to crack a couple off at 40-50, then the real long shots to the front of the red oak/locust pile are around 55. You have to really watch the wind as those 17gr .17cal can really get away from you, also better have a good BDC scope when your really reaching out at the back side of the red oak pile .


I love the little 17. Mine will put 5 rounds touching at 100 yards all day. Good on ground hogs to at least 150 yards with enough left to come out the backside like a mini grenade.



chipper1 said:


> Mike some of mine are so ethical I can't even use the scope, just point and shoot, ever see a chipmunk relocated at 10' with a .17 hmr .


I have found a small piece of tail and some unrecognizable meat particals .


----------



## Conquistador3

Ryan A said:


> What would you bring to tackle this this mess of free locust? Unfortunately, what I have is wayyyyy too small.
> 
> My list of wants is ever growing. Affordable 12 valve Dodge, and a decent/affordable 70cc+ saw. Would love to find an 044/440 builder that's not an arm and a leg.



They are more or less the size of those I felled last February and which I am burning now (a part went to a neighbor). It was nice work to break in the MS362C-M but any good 60cc saw with a sharp chain would have been enough for the job. 
People always underestimate what 60cc saws are capable of and/or run them with too long of a bar.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> What would you bring to tackle this this mess of free locust? Unfortunately, what I have is wayyyyy too small.
> 
> My list of wants is ever growing. Affordable 12 valve Dodge, and a decent/affordable 70cc+ saw. Would love to find an 044/440 builder that's not an arm and a leg.


run what ya got Ryan. here's the little 41 ccc w/ 16" bar on a big hunk of locust last year


----------



## farmer steve

hey guys. i was at our annual hunting party yesterday and talked to the resident butcher. he told me he has been using mulberry for smoking meat in his smokehouse. he said it has become his favorite since his brother gave him a tree he had cut down. he stihl likes hickory and apple but said the mulberry was great. now i just have to go get a deer this morning so i can get some mulberry smoked bologna.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> I’d bring whatever I had. When I started scrounging, all I had was a Poulan Pro 5020. Cut several 30” plus trees with the stock safety chain before I discovered this site and muffler mods and full chisel chain.... free is free and I’ll cut a steak with a butter knife if it’s all I have!


I agree grab what you have and let it eat. 5 years ago the 011 in my SIG is what I had and I wouldn't have turned down that locust. Wasn't till I joined AS that I got the 590 then I sent said saw to Tennessee to be ported. But the ms250 would still cut most anything I run into.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> hey guys. i was at our annual hunting party yesterday and talked to the resident butcher. he told me he has been using mulberry for smoking meat in his smokehouse. he said it has become his favorite since his brother gave him a tree he had cut down. he stihl likes hickory and apple but said the mulberry was great. now i just have to go get a deer this morning so i can get some mulberry smoked bologna.


Makes good heating wood to if you don't mind the fireworks show every time you open the stove. May be doing another one in my fence row soon. FIL thinks only oak makes good firewood I have a whole rack of ash ready to go and he walks right past it to get the oak. He will be thrilled to see me loading the racks with mullberry again.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> hey guys. i was at our annual hunting party yesterday and talked to the resident butcher. he told me he has been using mulberry for smoking meat in his smokehouse. he said it has become his favorite since his brother gave him a tree he had cut down. he stihl likes hickory and apple but said the mulberry was great. now i just have to go get a deer this morning so i can get some mulberry smoked bologna.


Good luck today Steve. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

farmer steve said:


> hey guys. i was at our annual hunting party yesterday and talked to the resident butcher. he told me he has been using mulberry for smoking meat in his smokehouse. he said it has become his favorite since his brother gave him a tree he had cut down. he stihl likes hickory and apple but said the mulberry was great. now i just have to go get a deer this morning so i can get some mulberry smoked bologna.



There are some huge White mulberries in my area, a leftover from the days silkworms were raised before a catastrophic pébrine outbreak pretty much wiped the industry, so they must be well over a century old, possibly as old as a century and half. The owner has them pollarded continously to keep as close a shape as they bad back in the silkworm days, so they aren't that high, but the trunks are huge.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I love the little 17. Mine will put 5 rounds touching at 100 yards all day. Good on ground hogs to at least 150 yards with enough left to come out the backside like a mini grenade.



The 17HMR has and always will be one of my favorite guns. I have owned 3 now, should have never got rid of the first one. I won't ever be without a 17HMR in the truck again. Cheap, wicked fast, scary accurate, quiet and no recoil. I don't think there's an animal in Ohio you couldn't take down under 100yds with it. The one I have now is probably the best one I have had, light sporter barrel, comp stock, all stainless action/barrel.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Makes good heating wood to if you don't mind the fireworks show every time you open the stove.


Ash does the same thing. Its almost like it has little bits of flint in it. I almost have to put a faceshield on to open the stove. Little flying, sparking, exploding bits of whatever flying everywhere.....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Conquistador3 said:


> There are some huge White mulberries in my area, a leftover from the days silkworms were raised before a catastrophic pébrine outbreak pretty much wiped the industry, so they must be well over a century old, possibly as old as a century and half. The owner has them pollarded continously to keep as close a shape as they bad back in the silkworm days, so they aren't that high, but the trunks are huge.


People around here don't for one second consider mullberry as good firewood. Till I show them BTU charts.


----------



## rarefish383

nomad_archer said:


> Please explain why a magnum cartridge would be any more or less accurate than a standard cartridge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just got back from four more days in WV hunting camp. My cousins son brought one of his friends. Young guy is about 30, new to hunting and shooting. He had a brand new Savage 220, 20 gauge bolt action with a Nikon scope. The scope had been bore sighted. First shot at 25 yards was a foot to the right dead on elevation. My cousin grabs the gun and starts to pull the scope caps off, "we have to adjust the scope". I said wait, let him shoot another round, we need to know if he pulled it to the right or if the scope needs to be adjusted. He puts the second shot in the same hole. OK, now start moving the pattern over. After a few adjustments the kid was tearing the bull to pieces. Moved back to 50 yards and was about half an inch high, still tearing the bull to pieces. So for fun, we have an 8' 2X4 with holes drilled in it for golf "T"'s", I set up a bunch of golf balls. He vaporized every one. So when we are done playing my cousin tells him he can only use the 2 3/4 inch shells for practice, He "HAS" to use the 3 inch shells for hunting. He shoots one 3 inch and goes, "darn, that hurts". I said "go back to the 2 3/4's". The other guys are jumping up and down, "you have to use the big ones hunting, you won't even notice the kick when you see a deer." So, I handed him my 250 Savage and he says "you can't even feel it Kick". I said "I know, and if you can shoot a deer in the eye, you don't need to blow it in half with a cannon." It just pee's me off when the guys that can't shoot tell a new guy to go bigger to make up for their sloppy shooting. Shoot one in the butt and it gets away, get a bigger gun, so the next time you shoot it in the butt, you blow both rear legs off and you can run it down hopping on it's front legs. Don't get me wrong, lots of guys need magnums to reach out and get stuff. But, the guys that are shooting 4 and 5 hundred yards, can shoot. You know the old saying, "you pick your friends, you get your relatives." I love my relatives, but I wish they weren't so cheap they would buy a few boxes of shells and put in some bench time, rant over, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> People around here don't for one second consider mullberry as good firewood. Till I show them BTU charts.


I cut up a huge mulberry when I first joined AS. Between wanting to learn to hand file and that tree is how I met @farmer steve. Alot of that tree went to a coworker who ran out of gas last year on a day it was 13* and suddenly the wood burner was important . I would have been burning all winter to save on the gas bill.


----------



## rarefish383

Got my second deer, little spike. Took this one with a 1951 Savage 99R in 300 Savage. Sunday was a blast of adrenaline. Saw my first two doe at 7:19 and shot the spike at 9:41, saw 16 deer in between.


----------



## svk

Great work!


----------



## nomad_archer

rarefish383 said:


> Just got back from four more days in WV hunting camp. My cousins son brought one of his friends. Young guy is about 30, new to hunting and shooting. He had a brand new Savage 220, 20 gauge bolt action with a Nikon scope. The scope had been bore sighted. First shot at 25 yards was a foot to the right dead on elevation. My cousin grabs the gun and starts to pull the scope caps off, "we have to adjust the scope". I said wait, let him shoot another round, we need to know if he pulled it to the right or if the scope needs to be adjusted. He puts the second shot in the same hole. OK, now start moving the pattern over. After a few adjustments the kid was tearing the bull to pieces. Moved back to 50 yards and was about half an inch high, still tearing the bull to pieces. So for fun, we have an 8' 2X4 with holes drilled in it for golf "T"'s", I set up a bunch of golf balls. He vaporized every one. So when we are done playing my cousin tells him he can only use the 2 3/4 inch shells for practice, He "HAS" to use the 3 inch shells for hunting. He shoots one 3 inch and goes, "darn, that hurts". I said "go back to the 2 3/4's". The other guys are jumping up and down, "you have to use the big ones hunting, you won't even notice the kick when you see a deer." So, I handed him my 250 Savage and he says "you can't even feel it Kick". I said "I know, and if you can shoot a deer in the eye, you don't need to blow it in half with a cannon." It just pee's me off when the guys that can't shoot tell a new guy to go bigger to make up for their sloppy shooting. Shoot one in the butt and it gets away, get a bigger gun, so the next time you shoot it in the butt, you blow both rear legs off and you can run it down hopping on it's front legs. Don't get me wrong, lots of guys need magnums to reach out and get stuff. But, the guys that are shooting 4 and 5 hundred yards, can shoot. You know the old saying, "you pick your friends, you get your relatives." I love my relatives, but I wish they weren't so cheap they would buy a few boxes of shells and put in some bench time, rant over, Joe.



I completely understand where you are coming from. I can't stand that mentality. Bigger isn't always better. I'm not the best shot I admit that but I'm not a shoot them in the butt kinda hunter either. I bought a .300 win mag because I thought one day I would hunt elk out west or something to that effect so I wanted enough gun for all north american game. Turns out that I dunno if I will ever make the elk trip but that gun needs to get used so I use it. I can shoot it and it is accurate. With a glass bedded action it would be even better. My next gun will probably be a 7mm-08, 6.5 creedmor or a .243. My girls will start hunting with a .243. I didnt think the .243 was much of anything until I saw a 9 year old girl take a 100 yard shot and drop that doe in its tracks. That made me a believer. To be honest I like having the big .300 mag when I am at FS's place on the hill and am looking out 350+ on a cut ag field with a slight cross wind. I like having a heavier bullet with plenty of energy if I decide to take that 300+ yard shot. Most of my other hunting situations just about anything else will work.

On a funny side note, the daycare had blow up deer out as decoration. My 16 month old went over said boom knocked the deer over and then picked it up and carried it away. I think she just might be a hunter.


----------



## rarefish383

Just to stay on topic, here's the table I made for the hunting trailer. it was scrounged from big White Pine that went down behind the trailer, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Just got back from four more days in WV hunting camp. My cousins son brought one of his friends. Young guy is about 30, new to hunting and shooting. He had a brand new Savage 220, 20 gauge bolt action with a Nikon scope. The scope had been bore sighted. First shot at 25 yards was a foot to the right dead on elevation. My cousin grabs the gun and starts to pull the scope caps off, "we have to adjust the scope". I said wait, let him shoot another round, we need to know if he pulled it to the right or if the scope needs to be adjusted. He puts the second shot in the same hole. OK, now start moving the pattern over. After a few adjustments the kid was tearing the bull to pieces. Moved back to 50 yards and was about half an inch high, still tearing the bull to pieces. So for fun, we have an 8' 2X4 with holes drilled in it for golf "T"'s", I set up a bunch of golf balls. He vaporized every one. So when we are done playing my cousin tells him he can only use the 2 3/4 inch shells for practice, He "HAS" to use the 3 inch shells for hunting. He shoots one 3 inch and goes, "darn, that hurts". I said "go back to the 2 3/4's". The other guys are jumping up and down, "you have to use the big ones hunting, you won't even notice the kick when you see a deer." So, I handed him my 250 Savage and he says "you can't even feel it Kick". I said "I know, and if you can shoot a deer in the eye, you don't need to blow it in half with a cannon." It just pee's me off when the guys that can't shoot tell a new guy to go bigger to make up for their sloppy shooting. Shoot one in the butt and it gets away, get a bigger gun, so the next time you shoot it in the butt, you blow both rear legs off and you can run it down hopping on it's front legs. Don't get me wrong, lots of guys need magnums to reach out and get stuff. But, the guys that are shooting 4 and 5 hundred yards, can shoot. You know the old saying, "you pick your friends, you get your relatives." I love my relatives, but I wish they weren't so cheap they would buy a few boxes of shells and put in some bench time, rant over, Joe.


I work with a guy that gets a deer every year with his g21 and a 255g hardcast hand load says he's never had one not exit the other side. Limits himself to 25-30 yards and says the deer doesn't know the difference between 45acp and the latest super ultra magnums if it smashes threw both lungs and exits or hits the brain.


----------



## svk

My brother in law's uncle pays a gunsmith to sight in his gun so he knows it's "dead on". He routinely empties his entire clip on deer without hitting them since he sucks at shooting because he never practices. In his late 60's he still hasn't figured it out. I've known the guy for 17 years and I think he's hit two deer during that time. 

My FIL refuses to sight his gun because "it hit the last deer he shot at". I just don't get it...


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I work with a guy that gets a deer every year with his g21 and a 255g hardcast hand load says he's never had one not exit the other side. Limits himself to 25-30 yards and says the deer doesn't know the difference between 45acp and the latest super ultra magnums if it smashes threw both lungs and exits or hits the brain.


Have to respect that!


----------



## MustangMike

Up at my property the Tornado (about 20 years ago) took out the canopy, so the undergrowth is very dense, there are very few clear shots. With a long learning curve, I have learned that the 30 cal bullets are more reliable in this environment than the smaller calibers. If you have clear shots, the smaller calibers are just fine.


----------



## nomad_archer

QUOTE="MustangMike, post: 6407210, member: 120204"]Up at my property the Tornado (about 20 years ago) took out the canopy, so the undergrowth is very dense, there are very few clear shots. With a long learning curve, I have learned that the 30 cal bullets are more reliable in this environment than the smaller calibers. If you have clear shots, the smaller calibers are just fine.[/QUOTE]

Sounds similar to most of the places I hunt... Even when you think you have a clear shot it probably isn't. I dont know how many times I have gone to the point of impact and looked back where I was standing and thought.... I thought it was clear how the heck did I make it through all of these twigs. I have also been burned by a deflection or two along the way. The buck I got this year was in the most open woods I have hunted in 10 years. I just had too hunt it because it had the sign. It still wasnt clear and I had limited shooting with the bow but it was still odd to be able to see so far.


----------



## svk

I've bungled up a few shots trying to sneak through the brush. If that little piece of brush is nearby, it will reach out and grab the bullet.

Missed a nice buck a few years back. We were supposed to cut those shooting lanes earlier in the fall but my hunting partners needed to go drink beer and watch college football so it never got done. That was strike 2 to them getting the boot from my shack.


----------



## Conquistador3

woodchip rookie said:


> People around here don't for one second consider mullberry as good firewood. Till I show them BTU charts.



I literally burn everything I can get my hand on for free or in return for a favor. Black locust? Check. Downy oak? Check. English Walnut? Check. Sour cherry? Check. Almond? Check. Silver birch? Check... you get the idea.
I am yet to run into some wood here that doesn't make at least decent firewood: the trick is all in cutting and splitting it in the right size for your stove/fireplace and let it age for as long as it's needed. As long as it's free or only a small favor is needed, it's worth the hassle and I won't be too picky. At most I'll just burn some more.


----------



## Hinerman

woodchip rookie said:


> At 650yds my little 243 has the energy of a 357 at point blank range.



How do you know this? Is there a formula you use? Publication? Ballistic charts? Measuring instruments?


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Scrounged some dead Ash a couple of weeks ago. Got about one rick out of it.


Looks good man.
Kinda off topic though .


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> I didnt think the .243 was much of anything until I saw a 9 year old girl take a 100 yard shot and drop that doe in its tracks.


You can drop deer with a 223 at 500yds. You don't need a 243 for shots out to 200 then even bigger after that.


Hinerman said:


> How do you know this? Is there a formula you use? Publication? Ballistic charts? Measuring instruments?


"Standard" 158gr JHP 357Mag=688lb/ft energy @ point blank range...

http://www.ballistics101.com/357_magnum.php

600yds with my 243 on my ballistics calc which is deadnuts as far as the bullet stays stable (1,100yds on a warm day)

At 750yds my 243 has the same energy as that 357 does at 100yds.


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> Looks good man.
> Kinda off topic though .



Scrounged some firewood AND shot a deer. How's that? [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Looks like the next couple days will be dry. Time to load more wood into the shed


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Scrounged some firewood AND shot a deer. How's that?



It's decided. You win the internet.


----------



## farmer steve

to stay "on topic" my 87 yo dad has been scrounging as long as i can remember. haulin wood in old studebaker pickups,army surplus dodge vans and the occasional rambler station wagon.  taught me all about wood (and here's where we derail a little ) and hunting. today was the first day of buck season here and dad was in his stand early.he hasn't got a buck in quite a few years and at his age you don't know if there is a next season. SCORE!!!!! yes he threw it in the back of his firewood truck sorry if there is to much blood in the pics.


----------



## woodchip rookie

This whole hunting thing would be alot easier if we could just eat trees.


----------



## svk

Nice buck, he really worked those antlers over on something!

Did you guys see the youtube video where a ram tried to fight a mule deer buck and got his butt kicked?


----------



## nomad_archer

Found out my welding gloves that I use with the wood stove had a hole the hard way this morning.... oppps.

Then I made big wood into smaller pieces.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Scrounged some firewood AND shot a deer. How's that? [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now we're back on track LOL.


farmer steve said:


> to stay "on topic" my 87 yo dad has been scrounging as long as i can remember. haulin wood in old studebaker pickups,army surplus dodge vans and the occasional rambler station wagon.  taught me all about wood (and here's where we derail a little ) and hunting. today was the first day of buck season here and dad was in his stand early.he hasn't got a buck in quite a few years and at his age you don't know if there is a next season. SCORE!!!!! yes he threw it in the back of his firewood truck sorry if there is to much blood in the pics.
> View attachment 615131
> View attachment 615132


Tell him congrats from Michigan .


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> This whole hunting thing would be alot easier if we could just eat trees.


I'm with ya. They are about the only things in the bush I can still sneak up on and that can't out-run me.


chipper1 said:


> Now we're back on track LOL.
> 
> Tell him congrats from Michigan .


And from New Zealand.


----------



## nomad_archer

Progress but there is still a lot left to split. Then I get to stack.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Out with the old and in with the new. New binos came in today. Night and day difference between them. The Nikons are now giving me double vision.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

The higher end Vortex stuff is great. Just too expensive for me. Some day I'll drop some coin on some good glass


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> The higher end Vortex stuff is great. Just too expensive for me. Some day I'll drop some coin on some good glass


I hear the same. This is far from the high end glass but for the price it's incredible.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I had two pair of Zeiss 10x40's that I sold to a guy who collected them. Great optics but too much coin for me, especially when I hunt public land and sometimes leave my hunting gear bag in one spot and then pick it up later in the day on my way home.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> I agree grab what you have and let it eat. 5 years ago the 011 in my SIG is what I had and I wouldn't have turned down that locust. Wasn't till I joined AS that I got the 590 then I sent said saw to Tennessee to be ported. But the ms250 would still cut most anything I run into.



Heh. The first locust I cut all I had was a Homelite XL2 with 10" bar. Harvest a couple cord off the pile of logs. Some of them went around 18" DBH


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Heh. The first locust I cut all I had was a Homelite XL2 with 10" bar. Harvest a couple cord off the pile of logs. Some of them went around 18" DBH


To stay on topic, did that homie have gunning sights LOL.
That's pretty cool.
I like me some locust .


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Heh. The first locust I cut all I had was a Homelite XL2 with 10" bar. Harvest a couple cord off the pile of logs. Some of them went around 18" DBH


One of the first logs I milled was with a little Echo 305 I used as a climbing saw. We were doing some cleanup work at Boy Scout camp. Some of the boys rolled logs up to the fire to sit on. I found an old 2X4 somewhere and nailed it to a little Locust log maybe 12 inches. I had a Haddon Lumber Maker that bolted to the bar and road down the 2X4 as a track. I split that log in half, notched out two rounds, and set the round side of the log in the notches. We had the coolest fire pit bench in camp. I can mill a 30"X10' Oak log faster with the 660 than it took me to to halve that 6-7 foot Locust with the little Echo, Joe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I must say Uncle Mike is 100% correct about the .30 being better suited for his property. Couple years ago my dad shot at a nice buck, brush ate the lil .270. Poor deer ran away from him and right to Uncle Mike.... dead buck.
But,Couple years ago I tried to sneak a factory load .30-06 through some brush at a giant. Didn't work out so well. As we all know, bullet construction makes a big difference too. This year the .35 Whelen did just fine going through brush and knocking the deer dead. On the farm fields a .223 works just fine. Oldest nephew came and raided my gun cabinet this year. Borrowed my .223 with Barnes bullets and dropped a doe in her tracks. I had the 6.5 in there for him to use but since he had shot the Mini14 before he felt more comfortable with that rifle....

I've often thought about getting my daughter a .44 mag for up at the cabin and the brush, but now...... I dunno

Enough rambling, came home to firewood stacked inside and the stove roaring. Gotta love a wife that loves wood stove heat!


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> I've often thought about getting my daughter a .44 mag for up at the cabin and the brush, but now...... I dunno



I had a 357Mag lever gun. Another one I should have kept, but I have been looking for a lever action or semi-auto carbine in 9mm. I don't think they make a lever action in 9mm but they make carbines. But the decent ones are WAY expensive.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...s&refType=&from=fn&ecList=7&ecCategory=444840


----------



## MechanicMatt

Marlin camp gun.....
I always wanted them to chamber it in .40s&w


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## MechanicMatt

http://www.gunbroker.com/Ruger-44-Carbine/Browse.aspx?Keywords=Ruger+44+Carbine&Cats=3024

This is what I've wanted to get the daughter, but her 6.5 will probably do plenty fine after Uncle Mike makes some "magic" hand loads for it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Did they ever make that in 9?


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> I must say Uncle Mike is 100% correct about the .30 being better suited for his property. Couple years ago my dad shot at a nice buck, brush ate the lil .270. Poor deer ran away from him and right to Uncle Mike.... dead buck.
> But,Couple years ago I tried to sneak a factory load .30-06 through some brush at a giant. Didn't work out so well. As we all know, bullet construction makes a big difference too. This year the .35 Whelen did just fine going through brush and knocking the deer dead. On the farm fields a .223 works just fine. Oldest nephew came and raided my gun cabinet this year. Borrowed my .223 with Barnes bullets and dropped a doe in her tracks. I had the 6.5 in there for him to use but since he had shot the Mini14 before he felt more comfortable with that rifle....
> 
> I've often thought about getting my daughter a .44 mag for up at the cabin and the brush, but now...... I dunno
> 
> Enough rambling, came home to firewood stacked inside and the stove roaring. Gotta love a wife that loves wood stove heat!


I'd like to have a 44 someday for a hikeing carry gun. Maybe when the kids are both in school and the wife goes back to work. I do have some of these to try in my 1911. On the left is a close copy to earlier mentioned coworkers 255g hunting round and on the right is one of his experiments gone wrong as none of the cavities are centered.


----------



## dancan

Conquistador3 said:


> I literally burn everything I can get my hand on for free or in return for a favor. Black locust? Check. Downy oak? Check. English Walnut? Check. Sour cherry? Check. Almond? Check. Silver birch? Check... you get the idea.
> I am yet to run into some wood here that doesn't make at least decent firewood: the trick is all in cutting and splitting it in the right size for your stove/fireplace and let it age for as long as it's needed. As long as it's free or only a small favor is needed, it's worth the hassle and I won't be too picky. At most I'll just burn some more.



I think we need some pics from that side of the pond ...


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> One of the first logs I milled was with a little Echo 305 . . . .



Great, lightweight saw. Not sure that I would recommend it for milling!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I'd like to have a 44 someday for a hikeing carry gun. Maybe when the kids are both in school and the wife goes back to work. I do have some of these to try in my 1911. On the left is a close copy to earlier mentioned coworkers 255g hunting round and on the right is one of his experiments gone wrong as none of the cavities are centered. View attachment 615164


Did he drill them on a lathe?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks cast...
Never seen the Ruger in 9, they made a Deerfield.44, action very similar to a M1 M1A1 M14 Mini14.......
I would settle for that rifle too, but I'd prefer the .44 Carbine, I just LOVE the looks of that one It looks like a 10/22 on Steroids


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> I must say Uncle Mike is 100% correct about the .30 being better suited for his property. Couple years ago my dad shot at a nice buck, brush ate the lil .270. Poor deer ran away from him and right to Uncle Mike.... dead buck.
> But,Couple years ago I tried to sneak a factory load .30-06 through some brush at a giant. Didn't work out so well. As we all know, bullet construction makes a big difference too. This year the .35 Whelen did just fine going through brush and knocking the deer dead. On the farm fields a .223 works just fine. Oldest nephew came and raided my gun cabinet this year. Borrowed my .223 with Barnes bullets and dropped a doe in her tracks. I had the 6.5 in there for him to use but since he had shot the Mini14 before he felt more comfortable with that rifle....
> 
> I've often thought about getting my daughter a .44 mag for up at the cabin and the brush, but now...... I dunno
> 
> Enough rambling, came home to firewood stacked inside and the stove roaring. Gotta love a wife that loves wood stove heat!



That 30-06 is still a 30 cal. It kind of disproves the theory? Branches will jump out and mess up any cal it's just the luck of the draw in the thick stuff. Honestly the rifle you are most comfortable shooting is the one that you should hunt with. My 300 win is that gun for me. I grab it and go. 

For heavy brush my dad swears by 1oz rifled slugs out of his 12ga smooth bore. I used that gun to shoot a doe through a 3in diameter sappling and got the deer. Did some brush clearing and deer killing all at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

I believe with the proper bullet (handload) the .30-06 would do just fine. I've seen and heard of too much about the lil .270 and smaller deflecting. Only once have I failed with my .30-06, since that hunt I've contemplated a 45/70 and .444 and .450

But I realized that had I kept my head and just waited for a better shot (and push his hot hand loads through my classic) I'd have a monster on my wall. I ended up dropping a buck later that day, but the memories of that missed monster still haunt me.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Did he drill them on a lathe?


Pretty sure they were cast that way. Leaving for work in 15 minutes I'll ask him when I get there. He's a pretty handy guy next thing on his list is making his own long bows. I'm taking him some mulberry to try his hand with. He really wants Osage but that's not easy to come by around here.


----------



## muddstopper

MechanicMatt said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Ruger-44-Carbine/Browse.aspx?Keywords=Ruger+44+Carbine&Cats=3024
> 
> This is what I've wanted to get the daughter, but her 6.5 will probably do plenty fine after Uncle Mike makes some "magic" hand loads for it.


I have the bicentenial 1776-1976 model and bought the 25ft anniverary edition new. Traded off the anniversary addition without ever firing a shot thru it. I have taken several bear with the 44 carbine, and about as many with my model 29 in 44mag. Makes a great short range brush buster, but shoots like a rainbow at long range


----------



## Lowhog

What happpened with Scrounging for firewood? How did I end up in the gun & ammo section?


----------



## JustJeff

Lowhog said:


> What happpened with Scrounging for firewood? How did I end up in the gun & ammo section?


Sorry, it happens every autumn. Please post many pics of scrounged wood and chainsaws!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Sorry, it happens every autumn. Please post many pics of scrounged wood and chainsaws next month!


Fixed it Jeff .


----------



## James Miller

@svk how was it dealing with miller mod saws? Iv been thinking about having my 490 ported. Was told Joe red97 was the man for that saw but I talked to him and he said he wouldn't be able to do it in a decent time frame and mentioned miller mod saws.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> @svk how was it dealing with miller mod saws? Iv been thinking about having my 490 ported. Was told Joe red97 was the man for that saw but I talked to him and he said he wouldn't be able to do it in a decent time frame and mentioned miller mod saws.


Carl is a good fair man who does excellent work. I cannot say what his timeline is right now but I'm sure you'll find him responsive if you send him a PM. This is now the 5th saw that he's either modded, repaired, or sold me so you could say I'm a happy repeat customer. 

One of the things that I really like abou Carl is that he tests the saw extensively after mods to make sure it does what it's supposed to. Some other builders just cut a couple cants or simply button it up and mail it back to you. It's nice knowing that potential bugs have already been worked out before it is back in your hands.


----------



## svk

Regarding brush guns. The slower a bullet is moving, the less it will deflect but it will still deflect. 

Once you get over 400 grains of bullet weight and greater than .45 caliber WITH substantial velocity then it actually starts plowing though brush rather than deflecting. I forget which, but one of the great riflemen of the 20th century did a very comprehensive test of shooting many calibers through brush. All big game chamberings short of elephant guns failed miserably if the target was more than a few feet beyond the piece of brush. The large caliber elephant guns actually "bucked" the brush and were somewhat accurate.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> One of the things that I really like abou Carl is that he tests the saw extensively after mods to make sure it does what it's supposed to.


Although this can mess up the "surprise factor" since videos are usually a part of it lol.


James Miller said:


> @svk how was it dealing with miller mod saws? Iv been thinking about having my 490 ported. Was told Joe red97 was the man for that saw but I talked to him and he said he wouldn't be able to do it in a decent time frame and mentioned miller mod saws.


Carls a good guy James.
I have a couple saws he's done and ran quite a few. He's particular about his builds and it shows.
If you need his number let me know.
Here's one of mine.


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Brush bucking...

I've read about numerous tests, and done my own testing and thinking, and have concluded:

1) The high velocity light bullet will deflect the most (and loose the most energy) because the hydro static shock of hitting a wet branch is magnified by velocity. Test done with dry kiln dried wood do not accurately reflect hitting a sap filled branch or sapling.

2) The harder a bullet is, the better it will penetrate brush. Furthermore, premium bullets that produce a uniform mushroom (as opposed to softer bullets with a slanted mushroom) are more likely to stay on target. Factory 130 gr 270s will deflect wildly even on very small brush. I fired 3 shots at a deer I had dead to rights and never touched it. Went back the next day and saw were the bullets hit tiny branches that did not show up in my scope, and then found where they had deflected and hit trees. They deflected far worse than I would have ever imagined. Subsequent ballistic testing showed those bullets were soft and developed a slanted mushroom, even in uniform test media.

3) Since 243, 270 and 30-06 all generally have a 1 in 10 twist, the 30 cal will have far more gyroscopic stability based on the increased diameter. If you understand how a gyroscope works, it just makes sense.

4) If you have to penetrate brush, you better have a lot more than the minimum amount of energy needed to harvest your game. IMO, this is where the 30-30 comes up short as being a good brush gun (it is a good, handy, close range gun).

I have found the 30 calibers (06 + 300 Win Mag) loaded with premium bullets (the 300 slightly down loaded or the 06 loaded hot) to be far more effective than the 270 or 270 Win Short Mag similarly loaded (in brushy conditions, for clear shots they are wonderful).

FYI, Full Metal Jacket bullets (even from a 223) do well in bucking brush. But with expanding bullets they do not go straight, and do not have the retained energy to effectively take big game.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> You can drop deer with a 223 at 500yds.



Now I understand why so many places have minimum firearm standards.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> to stay "on topic" my 87 yo dad has been scrounging as long as i can remember. haulin wood in old studebaker pickups,army surplus dodge vans and the occasional rambler station wagon.  taught me all about wood (and here's where we derail a little ) and hunting. today was the first day of buck season here and dad was in his stand early.he hasn't got a buck in quite a few years and at his age you don't know if there is a next season. SCORE!!!!! yes he threw it in the back of his firewood truck sorry if there is to much blood in the pics.
> View attachment 615131
> View attachment 615132



Tell your Dad Congrats! I believe that is an old buck, even past his prime!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Tell your Dad Congrats! I believe that is an old buck, even past his prime!


Dad thought 4-5 y/o by his teeth. said the heart was huge.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> Dad thought 4-5 y/o by his teeth. said the heart was huge.


Does he hunt with you?


----------



## JustJeff

There really is no “brush gun” imo. For years I hunted an area that had been clear cut and was in the process of regeneration. What a mess! Old slash and trees down, bushes and brambles, skidder ruts a couple feet deep in spots. Be lucky to see 50 feet from the ground. A stand carefully placed would allow me to see a good ways in a couple directions but sometimes less than 50 yards in others. At those ranges, you can see when a shot is clear. Sometimes all you can see is the deer’s head, I like to wait for a good shot. Used such brush calibers as 22-250, 30-30, 25-06. Lol. Always had good luck. 
When I first started hunting, a guy I knew was shot by a friend who thought he was a deer. (He wasn’t wearing his orange and paid for it with his arm) Even so you have to wonder how that even happens.... well, your brain will take what you actually see, and fill in the rest. Anyone who hasn’t sat in a stand as the sun rises and is sure there is a deer right behind that bush over there...until the sun comes up a bit more and..oh, it’s just a bush, has and idea how. 
Long story but I like a shot to be clear and I’ll let Goliath walk if I don’t like something about the shot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Now I understand why so many places have minimum firearm standards.


Yea. Because people can't shoot.


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. Because people can't shoot.



Why are you advocating so strongly for smaller calibers at longer hunting ranges? 500 yards for deer in PA is a long, long way and very uncommon. If the shooting range is any indication most deer hunters aren't very good at 100 yards.


----------



## nomad_archer

Anyone have any good ideas on ways to take some scrounged firewood and turn it into an awesome antler mount?


----------



## Lowhog

While we are on hunting here is a buck we took on my farm 2 years ago that dressed out at 245# with a 21 inch inside spread, I missed a bigger one last year in the brush.


Also pictures of his grandsons in my ground blind.


----------



## nomad_archer

Lowhog said:


> While we are on hunting here is a buck we took on my farm 2 years ago that dressed out at 245# with a 21 inch inside spread, I missed a bigger one last year in the brush.View attachment 615290
> View attachment 615291
> View attachment 615292
> Also pictures of his grandsons in my ground blind.



Thats a great buck and nice pictures.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Now I understand why so many places have minimum firearm standards.


Exactly Mike!

Just because something CAN be done doesn't mean it should be. That shot would need all variables to be absolutely perfect. In hunting conditions this is rarely the case. 

Folks also kill jaguars with a spear and tigers with a blowgun and a poisoned arrow. Just because something can be done doesn't mean 99.9 percent of hunters should attempt it.


----------



## Lowhog

nomad_archer said:


> Thats a great buck and nice pictures.


My Wife and I have been on the farm for 24 years. We have a 1/2 mile of heavy wooded creek bed. A few times I have seen 180 class bucks well over 300 pounds in our fields. Back in the 60's a old timer shot a 196 typical and that was after deductions 2 miles south. #6 or so in the world at the time.


----------



## nomad_archer

Lowhog said:


> My Wife and I have been on the farm for 24 years. We have a 1/2 mile of heavy wooded creek bed. A few times I have seen 180 class bucks well over 300 pounds in our fields. Back in the 60's a old timer shot a 196 typical and that was after deductions 2 miles south. #6 or so in the world at the time.



That's awesome! 196" after deductions is incredible. I think deductions are BS and the Gross is all that matters. Bone is bone. If you have 300lb deer running around that tractor seems like it would be handy getting them out. I'm just imagining getting a 300lb deer 3/4 mile or 1 mile back where I hunt. I'm just tired thinking about it.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> That's awesome! 196" after deductions is incredible. I think deductions are BS and the Gross is all that matters. Bone is bone. If you have 300lb deer running around that tractor seems like it would be handy getting them out. I'm just imagining getting a 300lb deer 3/4 mile or 1 mile back where I hunt. I'm just tired thinking about it.


I agree, should be on total length.


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> A stand carefully placed would allow me to see a good ways in a couple directions but sometimes less than 50 yards in others. At those ranges, you can see when a shot is clear.



If you are hunting from a stand with cleared shooting lanes, that is fine. If you are still hunting, and use a scope, you will be oblivious to brush that is close to you, and that is the worst place to hit it. Even at distance, you will not see all the brush.

When you spot that deer 80 to 100 yards away, the clear shooting lane you think you see may not be clear at all. Also, when in my stand, I have taken deer that just did not want to enter my shooting lanes (my 8 point a few years ago is a good example). There may not be any perfect brush buster, but some are better than others, and I like to put the odds in my favor. I know the bullet that took that deer went through the brush because it went in big and exited small, just the opposite of normal. It was the same deer that my Brother shot at with a 270 at 50 yds, 15 minutes earlier, in very thick brush. His bullet hit the shoulder, but did not penetrate. It hit too much brush first. Obviously, this deer liked to stay in the thick stuff, and it was the only way to take him.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> Why are you advocating so strongly for smaller calibers at longer hunting ranges? 500 yards for deer in PA is a long, long way and very uncommon. If the shooting range is any indication most deer hunters aren't very good at 100 yards.


In PA you would be careless to shoot at anything living at 500yds regardless of caliber. Over here in the flatlands you can see for miles. I'm not saying you SHOULD take a shot at a deer at 500yds. I'm saying:
1) People make up for their lack of accuracy with power and
2) People don't actually know or realize the power of the caliber they have.
A 270 will blow a hole clean through regular 1/4" thick steel plate at 500yds. I have seen it. I know my rig. I know how to use it. If it were legal to use my 243 in Ohio why would I not use my 243 at any comfortable range I am capable of instead of trying to get within 100yds with a crappy 12ga? If you dont feel comfortable in your abilities then get as close as you can with your shoulder mounted cannon. I would prefer not. A 223 @ 300yds/243 @ 500yds over a 12ga @ 100yds any day all day long.


----------



## Lowhog

I seen the mount in person at his house it was a monster. Roy was a big farm boy 6'4" or so and 240# hands like a basketball player. He tied a rope around the monsters neck after he dressed it out. He went to drag the deer out and all he could do is stretch its neck he couldn't move it.


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> In PA you would be careless to shoot at anything living at 500yds regardless of caliber. Over here in the flatlands you can see for miles. I'm not saying you SHOULD take a shot at a deer at 500yds. I'm saying:
> 1) People make up for their lack of accuracy with power and
> 2) People don't actually know or realize the power of the caliber they have.
> A 270 will blow a hole clean through regular 1/4" thick steel plate at 500yds. I have seen it. I know my rig. I know how to use it. If it were legal to use my 243 in Ohio why would I not use my 243 at any comfortable range I am capable of instead of trying to get within 100yds with a crappy 12ga? If you dont feel comfortable in your abilities then get as close as you can with your shoulder mounted cannon. I would prefer not. A 223 @ 300yds/243 @ 500yds over a 12ga @ 100yds any day all day long.



First 500 yards in pa isn't impossible or careless in the right conditions. Do I hunt places that offer 500 yard shots? Occasionally. We have farm fields out here. That 500 yard shot under the right conditions with the right shooter really isn't a big deal or careless be it in PA, OH, WV or anywhere really. Lets be honest the best gun to hunt with is the one your are most comfortable with I don't care what caliber it is. A .300 mag or a 223 will work. At extended ranges I will take power and accuracy versus one or the other. How many deer have you shot at extended hunting ranges say 300+ with a 223 or a 243? In ohio you are limited to shotguns, ML, and straight walled rifle cartridges right? So 300+ yards really isnt very possible with those weapons. To me there is a huge difference between ringing steel at long range with a 223, 243 and taking a shot at an animal at similar ranges. I prefer to get as close as possible to the animals I hunt sometimes that is 300 yards, other times it is measured in feet. To each his own.


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> Does he hunt with you?


no he likes his treestand at his farm. my brother is there to help him if he needs it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> That's awesome! 196" after deductions is incredible. I think deductions are BS and the Gross is all that matters. Bone is bone. If you have 300lb deer running around that tractor seems like it would be handy getting them out. I'm just imagining getting a 300lb deer 3/4 mile or 1 mile back where I hunt. I'm just tired thinking about it.


them tractors are good for skinny little does too.


----------



## muddstopper

I would guess my longest shot on a deer was 300yrds, but heck it was dark and I only had a flashlite, any farther and I couldnt have seen it.


----------



## svk

Funny story about deer and big guys. 

My dad used to hunt with a couple of fellows and one of their son's was a BIG boy. The first time he threw discuss in a meet he broke the state record. This young fellow shot a doe and had no idea what to do next. My dad heard the shot and figured he would need help so he walked over. Told big Dave to hold the front of the deer up and he actually picked up the entire deer and held it there until my dad got done gutting it out LOL.


----------



## Lowhog

If someone could google - land of the giants whitetail properties and post that link you will see the county I live in is number one in the US for record book bucks. Ottertail Mn.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> If someone could google - land of the giants whitetail properties and post that link you will see the county I live in is number one in the US for record book bucks. Ottertail Mn.


Lots of hog bucks came out of northern MN back before hunting pressure and wolves increased. I think St Louis county was right up there too.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> no he likes his treestand at his farm. my brother is there to help him if he needs it.



Is that the treestand that you put me in on the rain day last year?


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> them tractors are good for skinny little does too.



Farm tractors are great blinds to sneak up on them too. Dad took his annual one just sitting on the seat. I worked a tractor right up next to one (out of season).


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> them tractors are good for skinny little does too.  [emoji23]


They sure are. This was the best recovery and deer drag I ever did. Hitched a ride from the stand to the deer. Loaded up the deer and got a ride back to the shop. How does it get any better.


----------



## JustJeff

With the smaller hotter calibers such as 243, bullet construction and type comes into play as well. There are many articles written on this. Bullet may fail to penetrate at close range because it comes apart at screaming velocities or fail to open up at longer ranges because it’s going slower. Definitely more to it than ftlbs of energy. 
Anyways it’s 14 degrees here, it 57 depending on if yer in Murica or not. Too hot for a fire. And I’m looking wistfully at my scrounge pile as the sun goes down. Sure would be a nice day to split some if it wasn’t dark when I get home from work. Had a fiskars 36” splitting axe in my hand today but dang, $78 for an axe? Is it really 3 times better than my $26 maul? Sigh, maybe put one on my Christmas list.


----------



## Lowhog

turnkey4099 said:


> Farm tractors are great blinds to sneak up on them too. Dad took his annual one just sitting on the seat. I worked a tractor right up next to one (out of season).


Hunting off or on a motorized vehicle in Mn is a no no.


----------



## rarefish383

Lowhog said:


> Hunting off or on a motorized vehicle in Mn is a no no.


Yep, it is a no-no in MD now. Used to be all farmers carried a 22 or something for ground hogs, can't even do that now.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Is that the treestand that you put me in on the rain day last year?


no that was the locust tree(see,stihl on topic )stand.


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


> I would guess my longest shot on a deer was 300yrds, but heck it was dark and I only had a flashlite, any farther and I couldnt have seen it.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 615346
> With the smaller hotter calibers such as 243, bullet construction and type comes into play as well. There are many articles written on this. Bullet may fail to penetrate at close range because it comes apart at screaming velocities or fail to open up at longer ranges because it’s going slower. Definitely more to it than ftlbs of energy.
> Anyways it’s 14 degrees here, it 57 depending on if yer in Murica or not. Too hot for a fire. And I’m looking wistfully at my scrounge pile as the sun goes down. Sure would be a nice day to split some if it wasn’t dark when I get home from work. Had a fiskars 36” splitting axe in my hand today but dang, $78 for an axe? Is it really 3 times better than my $26 maul? Sigh, maybe put one on my Christmas list.



Is the x27 that much better? that depends how good your maul is for you. You probably know but I'll remind you, it works very very well at splitting, it rarely sticks (unlike a lot of mauls, if yours sticks then the x27 is worth trying), its fairly light so you can go for extended sessions and its handle, despite being ployamide, is comfy and deosn't beat you up. I've never regretted getting mine (just over £40 over here).

get some lights to split by? or a head torch? just be a bit more careful you don't trip on stuff.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If I were to do it all again I would skip the x27 and get the isocore. The little x7 and the isocore is all I use anymore.


----------



## LondonNeil

How big are you woodchip? Maybe my splitting fitness still isn't there, but I'd not like to swing my 8lb maul (stihl pro cleaving hammer) for more than 30 minutes. I can go for hours with the x27. It can't do everything, so I often grab both, but only use the stihl on the bits that resist the fiskars


----------



## JustJeff

Won’t matter soon anyways. We are having a late fall but winters wallop is just around the corner. Then the lake effect machine will fire up and the scrounge pile will be under a couple feet of snow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I went from a "monster maul" (big orange triangle with steel handle) to a Fiskars. Never will I split with that orange monster again. If the round can't be easily split in the woods I drag the whole stick out the woods and right to "my wood area" where the hydro gets the call. I'm kinda weird, if it's small enough to half I half them and toss them in the quad trailer and straight to the stack. If bigger I drag it to the splitter. Littler pieces I bring out in 8 foot lengths then process at "my wood area". I dunno if it's super efficient, but it works for me


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> Won’t matter soon anyways. We are having a late fall but winters wallop is just around the corner. Then the lake effect machine will fire up and the scrounge pile will be under a couple feet of snow.


It's never too cold or snowy to chop wood. That's when I do most of my splitting, just to get some exercise in the winter.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like it cause I can't see how bad I'm tearing up my yard in the snow....


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> How big are you woodchip? Maybe my splitting fitness still isn't there, but I'd not like to swing my 8lb maul (stihl pro cleaving hammer) for more than 30 minutes. I can go for hours with the x27. It can't do everything, so I often grab both, but only use the stihl on the bits that resist the fiskars


I'm little. 5'8" with boots on. 150lbs. 170lbs fully clothed soakin wet. I hate swingin that Isocore but nothing else even comes close to splitting all the treeline/fenceline twisted grain ashfromhell I got. For months I read other guys talkin about how easy ash was to split and I just about wanted to quit. Until I got a strait one. I was absolutely flattened by how much easier it is to split huge strait-grained ash logs versus twisted grain. Got my confidence back after some strait grain stuff. I beat my brains out on twisted ash and twisted sugar maple for a YEAR before I got anything that split the way it was supposed to, but now that I am so used to splitting with the isocore thats all I use. Hell with the weak stuff. I just don't split all day. Split for a while and when I get tired I quit and do somethin else. I'm not in a hurry. I can almost split a winters worth of wood in a week. Here in central Ohio we dont get very bad winters. Jan and Feb are the worst, and the last couple years Feb has been 60F some days. I like swinging the x27 way better, it just doesnt split alot of the stuff I have. The guys that get fairly strait grain conifer breeds have cutting/splitting easy, but we benefit over them with the longer burn/coal times of the heavy stuff.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Won’t matter soon anyways. We are having a late fall but winters wallop is just around the corner. Then the lake effect machine will fire up and the scrounge pile will be under a couple feet of snow.


Man I'm glad we don't get that. The biggest snow I have seen in the last 3 years is 4"(INCHES)


----------



## MustangMike

I have split some very large rounds with the X-27, and can keep going with it much longer than with any maul. For me, the X-27 is king of the hand helds.

Just be very careful, it will go right through some stuff when you don't expect it to. Also, the key to it working properly is speed, which is why I like it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> It's never too cold or snowy to chop wood. That's when I do most of my splitting, just to get some exercise in the winter.


I tried that last winter. I would get sweaty in the cold and wind then chilled. I got the flu TWICE last winter because of that. I don't do that anymore. I wait till September when the humidity is lower and split then. I just use saws in the winter now.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You don't get sweaty running a saw? I get sweaty running mine all the time. I strip down to a t shirt in 10* when working and then quickly get the shirt and jacket back on when I'm drinking beer admiring my piles...


----------



## JustJeff

Not a great pic but this is my page wire fence. Posts are about 5’. Sometimes it gets high enough to ride the sleds over the fence. We get it off Lake Huron and Georgian Bay depends if wind is from west or north. It’s also mild here because of the lakes so we get a bunch and it melts and repeat until scrounging season!
So if you can find it, you can split it. Be my guest!


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm little. 5'8" with boots on. 150lbs. 170lbs fully clothed soakin wet. I hate swingin that Isocore but nothing else even comes close to splitting all the treeline/fenceline twisted grain ashfromhell I got. For months I read other guys talkin about how easy ash was to split and I just about wanted to quit. Until I got a strait one. I was absolutely flattened by how much easier it is to split huge strait-grained ash logs versus twisted grain. Got my confidence back after some strait grain stuff. I beat my brains out on twisted ash and twisted sugar maple for a YEAR before I got anything that split the way it was supposed to, but now that I am so used to splitting with the isocore thats all I use. Hell with the weak stuff. I just don't split all day. Split for a while and when I get tired I quit and do somethin else. I'm not in a hurry. I can almost split a winters worth of wood in a week. Here in central Ohio we dont get very bad winters. Jan and Feb are the worst, and the last couple years Feb has been 60F some days. I like swinging the x27 way better, it just doesnt split alot of the stuff I have. The guys that get fairly strait grain conifer breeds have cutting/splitting easy, but we benefit over them with the longer burn/coal times of the heavy stuff.



I hear you re. twisted grain ash!



I've yet to find an easy bit of Ash. I have fond ow easy Oak can be, that made me feel much better


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I hear you re. twisted grain ash!
> View attachment 615386
> 
> 
> I've yet to find an easy bit of Ash. I have fond ow easy Oak can be, that made me feel much better



I've yet to find a difficult piece of ash but of course we're not talking about the same stuff. Alpine ash here is so easy half the time you toss a dry round and it splits itself when it hits the ground. 

So, Neil. I guess we're not talking about the cricket at the moment? 

I got out and scrounged this morning, pics coming later.


----------



## LondonNeil

No that's Ashes, we are only talking about the one.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> I hear you re. twisted grain ash!
> View attachment 615386
> 
> 
> I've yet to find an easy bit of Ash. I have fond ow easy Oak can be, that made me feel much better


That wouldnt even slow my splitter down, and I wouldnt break a sweat. Fiskers, Wiskers, fufu


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> I hear you re. twisted grain ash!
> View attachment 615386
> 
> 
> I've yet to find an easy bit of Ash. I have fond ow easy Oak can be, that made me feel much better


I've heard that Ash that grows in the open or at a fence row will have twisted grain and can be a bear to split. But if you find some Ash deep in the woods where the wind puts less stress on the tree, it splits like butter.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Is the x27 that much better? that depends how good your maul is for you. You probably know but I'll remind you, it works very very well at splitting, it rarely sticks (unlike a lot of mauls, if yours sticks then the x27 is worth trying), its fairly light so you can go for extended sessions and its handle, despite being ployamide, is comfy and deosn't beat you up. I've never regretted getting mine (just over £40 over here).
> 
> get some lights to split by? or a head torch? just be a bit more careful you don't trip on stuff.


I find the x27 sticks often, it's the biggest downfall for me. I still really like it though, especially when splitting black locust as it splits best when you hit the exact same spot every time(usually only twice on black locust), and that's made much easier with the fiscars. Now splitting twisted ash is just no fun at all, it's the only thing that I've had stop a hydro splitter , then getting it off the wedge .
I'm now splitting a few pieces of wood every day, ash is the wood of choice for now, but plenty of other species when that is finished.


95custmz said:


> It's never too cold or snowy to chop wood. That's when I do most of my splitting, just to get some exercise in the winter.


I like the cold myself, but there are many days in a normal winter I want nothing to do with being outside. Unfortunately it seems like something always comes up and I end up working on something out in the cold .


----------



## bigfellascott

I scrounge some decent wood of the side of the roads around my area as well as having access to a few properties - I’m always looking for wood on the sides of the road when out driving if I spot something worthwhile the chainsaw comes out ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> It's never too cold or snowy to chop wood. That's when I do most of my splitting, just to get some exercise in the winter.



Same here. Already started and have split/stacked 1 cord manually. Try to put in a couple hours each day. About 5-6 cords of rounds waiting. Tough splitting stuff (knots/crotches) pile is growing and waiting for a session with the hydraulic splitter.


----------



## James Miller

I may have posted these before but this was my best scrounge ever. Since its been all guns and dead corn eaters thought I'd post something off topic for the month.
we got 7 6x12 dump trailer loads out of this pile mostly ash and walnut.
I couldn't give these walnut logs away so they got the firewood treatment to.
The 590 was getting the spa treatment at the time so I needed some loaner saws. One of Steve's 036s on the left and a good friends rode hard put away wet 359.


----------



## JustJeff

The same can be said of just about any tree. Yard and fence line, bush edge trees tend to branch more and twist as well. Where a forest tree tends to stretch skyward and not branch as much. Unfortunately for Jeff, the free stuff sometimes looks like Neil’s pics! 
That’s why right between the rounds pile and the splitter, there are a couple large rounds wedged side by side. Makes a handy spot to set a stubborn round for noodling at waist height.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> You don't get sweaty running a saw? I get sweaty running mine all the time. I strip down to a t shirt in 10* when working and then quickly get the shirt and jacket back on when I'm drinking beer admiring my piles...


It's different. For some reason I can pace myself with a saw. When I split go full power full speed then I'm soaked. Brain malfunction or something.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I would guess my longest shot on a deer was 300yrds, but heck it was dark and I only had a flashlite, any farther and I couldnt have seen it.


You need a "Magnum" flashlite!


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> You need a "Magnum" flashlite!


That would of done it. As it was, I only had one of those mini maglites and all I could see where two little green eyes. Tuff shot, but I have plenty of experience shooting with a flashlite


----------



## nomad_archer

muddstopper said:


> That would of done it. As it was, I only had one of those mini maglites and all I could see where two little green eyes. Tuff shot, but I have plenty of experience shooting with a flashlite


Does that mini mag qualify as a short mag or a super short mag?


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> I've heard that Ash that grows in the open or at a fence row will have twisted grain and can be a bear to split. But if you find some Ash deep in the woods where the wind puts less stress on the tree, it splits like butter.


Yup, normally. 

I've had to process a lot of smaller ones that grew along the shore at the cabin and eventually fall into the lake as they grow outward to get sun and the shore side roots eventually fail. They often have twisted grain in their trunks.


----------



## flatbroke

Found this decent sized oak tree whilst deer hunting in the sierras. Hunting sucked so my father in law and I cut her up. (Well I did) but it made him feel good to get out and try and help.


----------



## flatbroke

After I cut that tree up above and hauled it off I notice another huge oak. Mostly straight trunk too. I can hardly straddle the trunk. I am not set up with a whinch and need to figure out away to section and drag this sum itch out. Can't back up to it because there are bushes that have long sharp thorns that will poke a hole in a tire. I don't know what's it called. Never seen it before. 


These above are the branches and they are pretty long. 



This here is the trunk and I'm straddling the trunk in the photo. Don't think I'd be able to sit on it if it were much wider. It's got to be 30-40 feet long. 




Here is that dang gum thorn bush. 
This has to be the tallest, straightest and largest oak tree combo I've come across. I usually have to mess with a bunch of limbs and twisted up branches where I live.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> The same can be said of just about any tree. Yard and fence line, bush edge trees tend to branch more and twist as well. Where a forest tree tends to stretch skyward and not branch as much. Unfortunately for Jeff, the free stuff sometimes looks like Neil’s pics!
> That’s why right between the rounds pile and the splitter, there are a couple large rounds wedged side by side. Makes a handy spot to set a stubborn round for noodling at waist height.



Noodling nsty Ash is the way forward. Unfortunately mine was that well know Ash sub species....wire ash. Still got a couple of rounds to deal with.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Noodling nsty Ash is the way forward. Unfortunately mine was that well know Ash sub species....wire ash. Still got a couple of rounds to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 615515


That would make great spun bowls and gun stocks!


----------



## Cowboy254

Couldn't post anything last night. We've been getting thunderstorms almost every night for two weeks which plays havoc with the interwebs at our place. It's been pretty humid which makes scrounging sweaty work as well, was 30*C yesterday when I was cutting and humid as. Erk. It's all coming to a head in the next couple of days with 50+mm rain tomorrow then up to 200mm (8 inches) on Saturday . Better go check the stormwater drains I suppose. Anyway, I did get out yesterday. I did it a little differently, put two horizontal cuts in first then the bucking cut from either side then the vertical noodle and the blocks fell off which all took a lot less time than trying to manhandle half the round.




It's hard to see under the noodles but I hadn't been cutting all the way through previously as I didn't want to risk getting the saw stuck under the big log cutting through, there's the bottom few inches of log extending 8ft or so from where I was working. As I went, I started piling blocks on it to keep it down in case the stump decided to try to stand up with me working on it.




The stump makes Limby look pretty small.




After taking 3 2/3 rounds off, noodled into 8 I took the blocks off the end and had a look - aha, it is starting to lift a fraction and I could cut through without getting stuck or cutting dirt.




So I cut the platform I was standing on and the bottom third of today's rounds off as well.


----------



## Cowboy254

Loaded up




Coupla bits in the back to keep the boys company




Not much left of the tree now, I've taken 6 loads out of it now plus stuff in the Subaru = a bit better than 2 cord all up. Under the noodle pile is the slab I was referring to.




It's pretty rough as it was only there as I wasn't game to cut through the log (bucking cuts were closing up) and didn't have any plans for it but I took it as is. I might be able to tidy part or all of it up to make something from it, or failing that, it'll still burn. Manna gum is not really the timber worker's wood of choice as it honeycombs and checks badly but we'll see how we go. 




Back home and unloaded. Once I get all this stuff down to stove size I'll stack it along and on top of the retaining wall in front of the shed.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Noodling nsty Ash is the way forward. Unfortunately mine was that well know Ash sub species....wire ash. Still got a couple of rounds to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 615515



It has always puzzled me why wire ash and other such species are never seen anywhere but in old fence rows.


----------



## muddstopper

nomad_archer said:


> Does that mini mag qualify as a short mag or a super short mag?


Nope, the minimag has halogen bulbs, the short mag has led.


----------



## flatbroke

Cowboy254 said:


> Loaded up
> 
> View attachment 615523
> 
> 
> Coupla bits in the back to keep the boys company
> 
> View attachment 615524
> 
> 
> Not much left of the tree now, I've taken 6 loads out of it now plus stuff in the Subaru = a bit better than 2 cord all up. Under the noodle pile is the slab I was referring to.
> 
> View attachment 615525
> 
> 
> It's pretty rough as it was only there as I wasn't game to cut through the log (bucking cuts were closing up) and didn't have any plans for it but I took it as is. I might be able to tidy part or all of it up to make something from it, or failing that, it'll still burn. Manna gum is not really the timber worker's wood of choice as it honeycombs and checks badly but we'll see how we go.
> 
> View attachment 615526
> 
> 
> Back home and unloaded. Once I get all this stuff down to stove size I'll stack it along and on top of the retaining wall in front of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 615527


you got strong winds or bumpy roads for that stuff to fly out of the trailer? you did an impressive job on the cutting.


----------



## muddstopper

Shortage range deer I ever got was this summer. Seen a pair of little bucks swimming across the lake. I put my trolling motor in the water and trolled right up to one. The propeller cut the deers throat. Throwed my anchor rope around it neck and towed it to shore. Skin it out and cut up and put in the cooler. Made me some bucktail doll flies out of its tail and caught a mess of crappy that evening..


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Noodling nsty Ash is the way forward. Unfortunately mine was that well know Ash sub species....wire ash. Still got a couple of rounds to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 615515


Dude cut the wire and throw that in the stove just the way it is. Getting wire out of ash is way easier than pulling wire out of wood


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Dude cut the wire and throw that in the stove just the way it is. Getting wire out of ash is way easier than pulling wire out of wood


Turning the Ash into ash, is the best defense against de fence?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Turning the Ash into ash, is the best defense against de fence?
> 
> Philbert


^^^^^;What he said^^^^^


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> Dude cut the wire and throw that in the stove just the way it is. Getting wire out of ash is way easier than pulling wire out of wood


exactly what i did. well, it got cut and then stacked,it'll burn though. Nails, wire, all that stuff goes through the stove fine.


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> you got strong winds or bumpy roads for that stuff to fly out of the trailer? you did an impressive job on the cutting.



Thanks! The rope is for the benefit of the cops. Most of those bits sticking up out of the trailer were icebergs and had precisely zero chance of coming out, but according to the black letter of the law, the trailer was borderline overloaded. The local police are fine and wouldn't worry about it but if I was unlucky enough to meet a member of the highway patrol on the way home they might stop me. If you stuck an SS uniform on the highway patrol guys and transported them to Europe and 70 years back in time, they'd fit right in. So the rope is there to say that I've made an attempt to secure my load.


----------



## MechanicMatt

It's amazing what a badge and uniform can do to a "good guy". We service the state police vehicles at my dealership, most of them are cool guys, but a few........... yeah buddy, they are on another planet.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> It's amazing what a badge and uniform can do to a "good guy". We service the state police vehicles at my dealership, most of them are cool guys, but a few........... yeah buddy, they are on another planet.


Big difference between those wearing a badge to protect and serve versus to further their own agenda.

My dad was on the police commission in my hometown up until his death. I could tell some stories....


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Loaded up
> 
> View attachment 615523
> 
> 
> Coupla bits in the back to keep the boys company
> 
> View attachment 615524
> 
> 
> Not much left of the tree now, I've taken 6 loads out of it now plus stuff in the Subaru = a bit better than 2 cord all up. Under the noodle pile is the slab I was referring to.
> 
> View attachment 615525
> 
> 
> It's pretty rough as it was only there as I wasn't game to cut through the log (bucking cuts were closing up) and didn't have any plans for it but I took it as is. I might be able to tidy part or all of it up to make something from it, or failing that, it'll still burn. Manna gum is not really the timber worker's wood of choice as it honeycombs and checks badly but we'll see how we go.
> 
> View attachment 615526
> 
> 
> Back home and unloaded. Once I get all this stuff down to stove size I'll stack it along and on top of the retaining wall in front of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 615527



Wouldn't surprise me if at least one neighbour near that tree is about to lose the bet they placed against you finishing that log.


----------



## farmer steve

well since @Cowboy254 kinda got us back on topic.  bad back and all i went out and worked on this pile the neighbors said i could have. maple/ash(no wire) and walnut. cut 3 buckets full. painkiller for the back now.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks! The rope is for the benefit of the cops. Most of those bits sticking up out of the trailer were icebergs and had precisely zero chance of coming out, but according to the black letter of the law, the trailer was borderline overloaded. The local police are fine and wouldn't worry about it but if I was unlucky enough to meet a member of the highway patrol on the way home they might stop me. If you stuck an SS uniform on the highway patrol guys and transported them to Europe and 70 years back in time, they'd fit right in. So the rope is there to say that I've made an attempt to secure my load.


Same here. Like this was ever going to bounce out without the tie downs.


Both good and bad cops pull me over when I've got a load on. The bad ones are looking for anything they can find. The good ones wanna talk chainsaws and trees and stuff.


----------



## svk

Got acorns?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Got acorns?!
> 
> View attachment 615578


----------



## dancan

I found this on FHC , thot it was a nice read
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/holen/article/2007apr30.pdf


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> Got acorns?!
> 
> View attachment 615578


 damn healthy crop of acorns. I'd have some happy dogs and an abundance of hogs if the trees produced like that here


----------



## LondonNeil

It was a nuts year for acorns here too, and fruit, scrounged up so many blackberries! Local park has a lot of oak trees and it was ok for me as i crushed then as i stepped on them but my little girl was skating around like on a sea of marbles! One particular tree..wow, seemed to be entirely galls, a carpet of galls, amazing little things. I saw a documentary back in the summer all about an oak tree (really, it was better than it sounds!) and apparently the wasp actually changes the DNA of the tree to make a gall form instead of an acorn.

Oh and apparently oak (or english oak at least) will do a super abundant crop of acorns every 7th year.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just got done cleaning my rifle, just got it back from my oldest nephew. Handed him another to try out. He left with my 6.5, just cleaned up the .223 and let him tell me and my daughters how he dropped the deer in her tracks with the Mini 14 "entry wound was tiny, exit only about the size of a dime, but when I gutted her the heart had exploded". I told him he was lucky, and a .22 to the heart would kill a deer in its tracks, doesn't mean he should go out and use one. He asked what he could use instead then. The daughter offered her rifle, the 6.5. I don't mind because I have $100 into it, while the .223 I have about $1000 into. Needless to say, if he took care of his gun he wouldn't need to borrow mine. So I'm kinda reluctant to let him borrow mine all the time.


----------



## JustJeff

When I was noodling the other day, I made one cut and thought “wow that was a straight cut, wonder if I can do it again!” Looked ok so I tossed it in the garage. Father in law came over and I gave it to him to run through his planer. Hit it with a palm sander and put a coat of linseed mixed with a bit of ebony stain, followed by plain linseed oil. I’ll rub it with linseed several more times then probably coat with either parafin or beeswax. Voila new cutting board.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if at least one neighbour near that tree is about to lose the bet they placed against you finishing that log.



It becomes a bit of a challenge after a while. Why do I need to cut it? Because it's there. 

Well, that, and so I can post pics of it on the interweb


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks very nice Jeff!

Did you use raw linseed (flaxseed) or BLO? I was just reading BLO isn't actually boiled these days. Instead it has metal salts added to speed up the drying/polymerization and these aren't food safe. Raw linseed still dries, it just takes weeks not days, which can be a good thing as it allows it to penetrate deeper.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> That looks very nice Jeff!
> 
> Did you use raw linseed (flaxseed) or BLO? I was just reading BLO isn't actually boiled these days. Instead it has metal salts added to speed up the drying/polymerization and these aren't food safe. Raw linseed still dries, it just takes weeks not days, which can be a good thing as it allows it to penetrate deeper.


Raw linseed oil. Using wood that hasn’t been kiln dried presents it’s own challenges. In my limited experience, it likes to crack as it dries. The couple boards I have made, I use a well seasoned round and treat it with oil as soon as I can after cutting/ sanding. I leave it in my cool garage for the first couple days, rubbing a coat of oil in every day. Then into the house. Here’s where any problems start, as the moisture leaves the wood more quickly, cracking occurs. So it gets more linseed oil until it appears to be stable. I’ve been reading up on it, some guys actually soak their boards. I was going to try that but couldn’t find a plastic container big enough around the house.


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> It's amazing what a badge and uniform can do to a "good guy". We service the state police vehicles at my dealership, most of them are cool guys, but a few........... yeah buddy, they are on another planet.



Its unfortunate that it is that way but it is. My worst experiences are with a wildlife conservation officer up at my camp. I went years and year without being checked but when he was assigned the region, I was getting checked 3,4,5 times a year. The guy was 6'4" and I am a short guy. He wanted to get in your face and personal space and would stand inches from you while he grilled you. Its an awful feeling being considered guilty until proven innocent. Now when I am stopped these guys get yes and no answers and nothing more. That guy was a real piece of work and ruined my opinion of that job and the people that do it. It will take a lot before I trust a pa wild life conservation office enough to have a conversation with them more than yes/no. The good thing is he must have been moved out of the region because he is no longer filing the published game reports and I have not seen him or any WCO in the last few years up at camp.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 615566
> View attachment 615562
> well since @Cowboy254 kinda got us back on topic.  bad back and all i went out and worked on this pile the neighbors said i could have. maple/ash(no wire) and walnut. cut 3 buckets full. painkiller for the back now.



I know that wood pile. Don't hurt yourself again we have deer huntin' to do. Has anyone gotten anything out your way?


----------



## DFK

Flatbroke: That thorn bush you posted a few pages back looks like a Wide Bradford Pear Tree. 
The blasted things have taken over large areas here in Alabama.
We have resorted to spraying then with 24D. When they die we cut then down and burn them.
If the stumps sprout we spray them as well. 

David


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Its unfortunate that it is that way but it is. My worst experiences are with a wildlife conservation officer up at my camp. I went years and year without being checked but when he was assigned the region, I was getting checked 3,4,5 times a year. The guy was 6'4" and I am a short guy. He wanted to get in your face and personal space and would stand inches from you while he grilled you. Its an awful feeling being considered guilty until proven innocent. Now when I am stopped these guys get yes and no answers and nothing more. That guy was a real piece of work and ruined my opinion of that job and the people that do it. It will take a lot before I trust a pa wild life conservation office enough to have a conversation with them more than yes/no. The good thing is he must have been moved out of the region because he is no longer filing the published game reports and I have not seen him or any WCO in the last few years up at camp.


Usually that type is trying to make a name for themself and usually end up in an office job after a couple of years.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Usually that type is trying to make a name for themself and usually end up in an office job after a couple of years.



Not sure what his end goal was but I'm pretty sure he was generally an A-hole with or without the badge. Anyone that feels the need to lean on their side arm to make sure you know its there while they give you the 3rd degree on a field check probably acts similarly when off duty. Just to say it but I have always been compliant and legal with how I behave when I hunt. So the I'm the big man show was unwarranted. On the flip side two years ago my buddy and I had a deputy stop and do a field check but that was after we talked turkey hunting and everything in between for 20 minutes. That deputy pulled up and when he got out of his truck so did his gentle old lab. That was a good experience. That is how it should be.


----------



## muddstopper

My experiences with WLO is usually a foot race. So far I have always won. I did spend on nite in the woods when they brought in reinforcements to search for me. I laid down behind a broken down pine and he shined his light on me three times and still didnt see me. I had to walk a mile thru the woods in the dark before I got away. Went back in daylite and got the light and rifle I had left hidden in the woods. It pays to know the area you are hunting.


----------



## flatbroke

DFK said:


> Flatbroke: That thorn bush you posted a few pages back looks like a Wide Bradford Pear Tree.
> The blasted things have taken over large areas here in Alabama.
> We have resorted to spraying then with 24D. When they die we cut then down and burn them.
> If the stumps sprout we spray them as well.
> 
> David


 Thanks for the info. I will look it up.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Not sure what his end goal was but I'm pretty sure he was generally an A-hole with or without the badge. Anyone that feels the need to lean on their side arm to make sure you know its there while they give you the 3rd degree on a field check probably acts similarly when off duty. Just to say it but I have always been compliant and legal with how I behave when I hunt. So the I'm the big man show was unwarranted. On the flip side two years ago my buddy and I had a deputy stop and do a field check but that was after we talked turkey hunting and everything in between for 20 minutes. That deputy pulled up and when he got out of his truck so did his gentle old lab. That was a good experience. That is how it should be.


Oh yeah, that type usually are arseholes with or without the badge.

A good friend of my dad's was a warden. We fished with him when he was off duty and one time we were within spitting distance of a fellow using two rods. He let it slide. Boy that guy had great stories though of all of some of the bigger busts he made.


----------



## flatbroke

KiwiBro said:


> Same here. Like this was ever going to bounce out without the tie downs.
> View attachment 615564
> 
> Both good and bad cops pull me over when I've got a load on. The bad ones are looking for anything they can find. The good ones wanna talk chainsaws and trees and stuff.


 I will say while in my opinion it is petty to stop and deal with loads like that you must be fortunate enough to live in a low crime, low traffic area. 
My town used to be that way and 15 years ago they really started ripping out orchards, developing ag land and building houses in mass quantity. Those officers are missing good leadership, meaning a SGT, who properly guided them early on in their career. unfortunately, it seems common sense, common decency and Country has gone out of most people within our Country. It is a shame, and I'm really quite disappointed with the way we are headed. 
Never met a fish and game warden that I would consider to be right in the head. Park rangers and Dog catchers are not too much different then them either.


----------



## MustangMike

Most law enforcement are good people, but every now and then you get one that fits the bill "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely". Unfortunately, those are the encounters you remember.

Also, some of them will morf based on their experiences. They get fooled by someone who is slick, and they are determined not to get fooled again (even though you are not acting slick). It is like they think everyone is muddstopper!


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> Oh yeah, that type usually are arseholes with or without the badge.
> 
> A good friend of my dad's was a warden. We fished with him when he was off duty and one time we were within spitting distance of a fellow using two rods. He let it slide. Boy that guy had great stories though of all of some of the bigger busts he made.


 a Deputy and I took the local (off duty) game warden Dove hunting on opening day about 20 years ago. One of us shot a bird that was not a dove, by mistake. The warden chastised us and threatened to issue a citation. I asked him what the heck he was talking about since he was on my property. He pulled out a citation book and showed it to me. I shot the next damn bird I saw and told him to F off. He did not cite me. We never hunted with the Richard Head again either. I pulled up to a BLM hunting area later that season and saw the same warden issue a guy a citation for possessing a loaded firearm in a vehicle for leaning a shotgun against his tire while pissing. The guy had walked back to the truck (in a hunting area) with shells in the magazine (not the chamber) and leaned the riffle over to pee. I told the warden that was pretty crappy and drove off to the bar.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 615566
> View attachment 615562
> well since @Cowboy254 kinda got us back on topic.  bad back and all i went out and worked on this pile the neighbors said i could have. maple/ash(no wire) and walnut. cut 3 buckets full. painkiller for the back now.


I would love to cut that big tree on the right in the second picture


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> Not sure what his end goal was but I'm pretty sure he was generally an A-hole with or without the badge. Anyone that feels the need to lean on their side arm to make sure you know its there while they give you the 3rd degree on a field check probably acts similarly when off duty.


I doubt it. I have met people like that. At home their WIFE tells them how things are going to be. The only words that come out of his mouth at home are "yes honey".


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> a Deputy and I took the local (off duty) game warden Dove hunting on opening day about 20 years ago. One of us shot a bird that was not a dove, by mistake. The warden chastised us and threatened to issue a citation. I asked him what the heck he was talking about since he was on my property. He pulled out a citation book and showed it to me. I shot the next damn bird I saw and told him to F off. He did not cite me. We never hunted with the Richard Head again either. I pulled up to a BLM hunting area later that season and saw the same warden issue a guy a citation for possessing a loaded firearm in a vehicle for leaning a shotgun against his tire while pissing. The guy had walked back to the truck (in a hunting area) with shells in the magazine (not the chamber) and leaned the riffle over to pee. I told the warden that was pretty crappy and drove off to the bar.


That is bad...I do not know why you would ticket someone for a honest mistake.

There was a highway patrol fellow about 20 years ago who really made a name for himself. He got my buddy's GF one day and she had a perfect driving record but he gave her a ticket. The next day he pulled me over in the exact same spot, same speed and gave me an illegal window tint ticket (very minor) but I actually got off with a warning for the speeding. And at that point I already had a couple infractions on my record.

He ended up scoring an office job about a year later but last I heard is back out on patrol again in a neighboring city but also seems to be involved in the community now.

When he was a rookie he would do richard things like calling back in on duty to ticket family members and friends when he noticed expired tabs on cars on the street.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I doubt it. I have met people like that. At home their WIFE tells them how things are going to be. The only words that come out of his mouth at home are "yes honey".


Right. He gets the sh.. kicked out of him at home so it needs to flow downhill.

Many prominent men are like that though. They often are the boss at work but report to the little general at home.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I would love to cut that big tree on the right in the second picture


what, the little hickory?


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> I know that wood pile. Don't hurt yourself again we have deer huntin' to do. Has anyone gotten anything out your way?


there was a 9 point shot right in the vicinity of where your doe dropped last year. not much else.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> what, the little hickory?



Those Shag Barks often grow straight & tall, great for milling! The one I cut that year did not have that diameter, but it was straight and tall, and I got several length's out of it. Also, the bark is just about as tough as the wood, thinking it would be great for a basket weave.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> what, the little hickory?



If your stuffs not big enough you can come over and take a crack at this.


----------



## James Miller

Walked outside this morning and heard saws screaming at the neighbors. Went to see what was going on as he doesn't burn wood or run saws. They were taking down the big dead oak in his yard so I ask what they were doing with the wood. Tree guy ask if I wanted it and where I live so I pointed threw the trees to my wood racks and splitter. He loaded it all on the grapple truck and dropped it right beside my racks for me.
The smaller bits.
sections of the trunk 
and the monster at the bottom. Man the 590 looks tiny sitting on there. Gona be a noodle fest but its free oak.


----------



## turnkey4099

flatbroke said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look it up.



I use RoundUp. Seems to be almost a sure kill. I have used 24d to kill lilac shoots that come up from bushes stumps after I cut them down


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> Most law enforcement are good people, but every now and then you get one that fits the bill "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely". Unfortunately, those are the encounters you remember.
> 
> Also, some of them will morf based on their experiences. They get fooled by someone who is slick, and they are determined not to get fooled again (even though you are not acting slick). It is like they think everyone is muddstopper!


Hey now!!, You know I am just making this chit up.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Walked outside this morning and heard saws screaming at the neighbors. Went to see what was going on as he doesn't burn wood or run saws. They were taking down the big dead oak in his yard so I ask what they were doing with the wood. Tree guy ask if I wanted it and where I live so I pointed threw the trees to my wood racks and splitter. He loaded it all on the grapple truck and dropped it right beside my racks for me.View attachment 615708
> The smaller bits.View attachment 615709
> sections of the trunk View attachment 615713
> and the monster at the bottom. Man the 590 looks tiny sitting on there. Gona be a noodle fest but its free oak.


Candidate for the "You Suck" thread right here Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Walked outside this morning and heard saws screaming at the neighbors. Went to see what was going on as he doesn't burn wood or run saws. They were taking down the big dead oak in his yard so I ask what they were doing with the wood. Tree guy ask if I wanted it and where I live so I pointed threw the trees to my wood racks and splitter. He loaded it all on the grapple truck and dropped it right beside my racks for me.View attachment 615708
> The smaller bits.View attachment 615709
> sections of the trunk View attachment 615713
> and the monster at the bottom. Man the 590 looks tiny sitting on there. Gona be a noodle fest but its free oak.



Looks like its time for a GTG at the miller house.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Walked outside this morning and heard saws screaming at the neighbors. Went to see what was going on as he doesn't burn wood or run saws. They were taking down the big dead oak in his yard so I ask what they were doing with the wood. Tree guy ask if I wanted it and where I live so I pointed threw the trees to my wood racks and splitter. He loaded it all on the grapple truck and dropped it right beside my racks for me.View attachment 615708
> The smaller bits.View attachment 615709
> sections of the trunk View attachment 615713
> and the monster at the bottom. Man the 590 looks tiny sitting on there. Gona be a noodle fest but its free oak.


WHO gets all the you suck wood? good Deal James.  looks like the GTG just got moved to your place.


----------



## flatbroke

turnkey4099 said:


> I use RoundUp. Seems to be almost a sure kill. I have used 24d to kill lilac shoots that come up from bushes stumps after I cut them down


Problem is it the tree is located whithin the national forest. I think they may frown upon that. The snows came and the gates are locked. I have to wait until at least April now at the earliest or snow melt. Whichever happens second.


----------



## farmer steve

on and off topic. what else?  went hunting this morning and went through one of my scrounge spots. nice hickory (sorry @dancan ) that had rotted off at the base but was stihl green on up. came back to the shop and grabbed a saw . can't be trippin over no logs in the woods in the dark. might hunt there saturday morning but no time to hang a stand so i made a seat out of an old white oak stump complete with foot rest . and before you ask, that's the the model 94 30-30.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> Looks like its time for a GTG at the miller house.


Might not be a bad idea.



farmer steve said:


> WHO gets all the you suck wood? good Deal James.  looks like the GTG just got moved to your place.


If I call it a gtg you think @Just a Guy that cuts wood would bring the 655bp and a big bar. This stuff will make me want a bigger saw .


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Walked outside this morning and heard saws screaming at the neighbors. Went to see what was going on as he doesn't burn wood or run saws. They were taking down the big dead oak in his yard so I ask what they were doing with the wood. Tree guy ask if I wanted it and where I live so I pointed threw the trees to my wood racks and splitter. He loaded it all on the grapple truck and dropped it right beside my racks for me.View attachment 615708
> The smaller bits.View attachment 615709
> sections of the trunk View attachment 615713
> and the monster at the bottom. Man the 590 looks tiny sitting on there. Gona be a noodle fest but its free oak.


I'll just be over here scroungin popsicle sticks....almost literally. I heated the house all day today with Silver Maple bark. For those of you in "Spruce world", silver/sugar maple bark is really thin but super hard. Harder than your pissy spruce. 
When you let the logs dry a bit before you split them the bark falls off in whole chunks when you smack it. I saved a couple wheelbarrow fulls, left it out in the sun all week then got it "stacked" and brought in right before it rained today. I just now got the last load put in an hour ago. That stuff burns way longer than you think it would. 1hr burn time, heat for 2hrs on an 80% load of bark. The NC30 takes about an 18" log N/S and most of the stuff I got is about 12" so I cant really pack the box.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I'll just be over here scroungin popsicle sticks....almost literally. I heated the house all day today with Silver Maple bark. For those of you in "Spruce world", silver/sugar maple bark is really thin but super hard. Harder than your pissy spruce.
> When you let the logs dry a bit before you split them the bark falls off in whole chunks when you smack it. I saved a couple wheelbarrow fulls, left it out in the sun all week then got it "stacked" and brought in right before it rained today. I just now got the last load put in an hour ago. That stuff burns way longer than you think it would. 1hr burn time, heat for 2hrs on an 80% load of bark. The NC30 takes about an 18" log N/S and most of the stuff I got is about 12" so I cant really pack the box.


Oh yeah, that stuff burns hot!


----------



## flatbroke

When the noddling is referred to with a log. What does it mean? I think it is wedge and sledge but not sure. Thanks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

No. Lay the log on its side and chainsaw parellel with the grain. It will literally spit out oodles. and oodles. of noodles.


----------



## flatbroke

woodchip rookie said:


> No. Lay the log on its side and chainsaw parellel with the grain. It will literally spit out oodles. and oodles. of noodles.


Oh we call it ripping. Thanks.


----------



## woodchip rookie




----------



## woodchip rookie

flatbroke said:


> Oh we call it ripping. Thanks.


We had this conversation a couple months ago cuz I bought a milling chain. Turns out a milling chain doesnt work that much better than a regular chain in top down ripping. Parellel ripping is noodling. Top down ripping is milling.


----------



## Philbert

flatbroke said:


> When the noddling is referred to with a log. What does it mean? I think it is wedge and sledge but not sure. Thanks.





flatbroke said:


> Oh we call it ripping. Thanks.





Philbert


----------



## flatbroke

So we noodles these green rounds of oak.


----------



## flatbroke

Philbert said:


> View attachment 615794
> 
> 
> Philbert


 hell now things are getting western. I'm not sure at this point what the hell im doing. Lmao


----------



## flatbroke

woodchip rookie said:


> We had this conversation a couple months ago cuz I bought a milling chain. Turns out a milling chain doesnt work that much better than a regular chain in top down ripping. Parellel ripping is noodling. Top down ripping is milling.


 ok I get it now. Thanks. Top down is pretty hard in chains around here. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## svk

Well I am down 10 saws in the last two weeks. Two more project saws that are SPF but the guy hasn't paid in 8 days so I am thinking that deal is dead.

Not counting those two, I am down to three project saws and two of those should be easy projects and then one full rebuild.


----------



## MustangMike

Milling is the toughest on your chain and saw, and produces fine sawdust, not noodles.

Welcome to our site, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Might not be a bad idea.
> 
> If I call it a gtg you think @Just a Guy that cuts wood would bring the 655bp and a big bar. This stuff will make me want a bigger saw .


.

I think you should just get a bigger saw just because...


----------



## nomad_archer

Be prepared gentlemen there maybe another derail coming. The truck is packed and I am leaving for camp first thing in the morning, hunting and fishing stuff is ready to rock and roll. I have had to sit out the first week of firearm buck season this year but doe season starts on Saturday for the next week and I have a lot of pent hunting energy. I don't know whats going to happen but you have been warned.


----------



## MustangMike

Best of Luck to ya!!!


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> .
> 
> I think you should just get a bigger saw just because...


Me to but there's a long list of things that come before a bigger saw. When the kids are both in school and the wife goes back to work extra funds will be easier to come by. For now the del saw will have to get it done. I've talked to @chipper1 a few times about 70-80cc saws and I'm pinching pennies so it'll probly happen sometime next year.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> on and off topic. what else?  went hunting this morning and went through one of my scrounge spots. nice hickory (sorry @dancan ) that had rotted off at the base but was stihl green on up. came back to the shop and grabbed a saw . can't be trippin over no logs in the woods in the dark. might hunt there saturday morning but no time to hang a stand so i made a seat out of an old white oak stump complete with foot rest . and before you ask, that's the the model 94 30-30.
> View attachment 615749



My brother and I had a 94 in 32 special back in Idaho in the mid 50s. It was sent to him in LA when the riots occurred, some of it was almost in his back yard.


----------



## Conquistador3

Welcome to Mt Scrounge. I only remembered taking a picture after I was done... 







It's mostly English walnut but if you turn your head and squint really hard you may also see some Sour cherry. 
They were all rounds this size or larger:






Some had traces of attempts at noodling but they didn't go any deeper than an inch. 






I don't know what saw they used but the little 362 could do it without breaking a sweat. 
It was dirty work (the landowner told me he had the trees taken down about a year and a half ago and then abandoned) but not as dirty as I feared: chain only required three file sharpening every two tanks of fuel. 
Splitting will commence this evening, provided I have enough time before the Sun sets. 

Have I said how much I love this saw? I think I've had, many many times.


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> Welcome to Mt Scrounge. I only remembered taking a picture after I was done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly English walnut but if you turn your head and squint really hard you may also see some Sour cherry.
> They were all rounds this size or larger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some had traces of attempts at noodling but they didn't go any deeper than an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what saw they used but the little 362 could do it without breaking a sweat.
> It was dirty work (the landowner told me he had the trees taken down about a year and a half ago and then abandoned) but not as dirty as I feared: chain only required three file sharpening every two tanks of fuel.
> Splitting will commence this evening, provided I have enough time before the Sun sets.
> 
> Have I said how much I love this saw? I think I've had, many many times.


Speaking of 362s.
This guy was 40' up this tree with a 362 when I first stopped by yesterday wish I could have gotten more picks but my phone was dead. He's running a 066 or 660 magnum in this pic to cut the big chunks in my earlier photos.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> Speaking of 362s.View attachment 615850
> This guy was 40' up this tree with a 362 when I first stopped by yesterday wish I could have gotten more picks but my phone was dead. He's running a 066 or 660 magnum in this pic to cut the big chunks in my earlier photos.



You need a bigger saw 80cc or bigger 
Green Poulan would be nice but farmer Steve has all of them .. 
So now we need 2 GTG's yours and Steve's he still has a big one that needs to come down before the bottom starts to rot


----------



## nighthunter

I'll sweat a bit on this one because it is leaning over a road in front of my house while also leaning on powerlines aswell


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Me to but there's a long list of things that come before a bigger saw. When the kids are both in school and the wife goes back to work extra funds will be easier to come by. For now the del saw will have to get it done. I've talked to @chipper1 a few times about 70-80cc saws and I'm pinching pennies so it'll probly happen sometime next year.



If you need to borrow a bigger saw all ya need to do is ask and I am more than happy to lend you the husky.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Best of Luck to ya!!!


Thanks, I'm gonna need it. Rifle season at camp hasn't been very good to us recently.


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You need a bigger saw 80cc or bigger
> Green Poulan would be nice but farmer Steve has all of them ..
> So now we need 2 GTG's yours and Steve's he still has a big one that needs to come down before the bottom starts to rot


Iv been saving towards a bigger saw it will happen eventually. According to AS lore iv been cutting with saws that are to small for the job since I started.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

A long time ago my saws were homelite super 2 and a 290 farm boss . I still have the super 2 
Later I got a 3700 Poulan for $25.00 I thought as a back up lol . At one time I was a stihl man (sorry Mike / Steve )
That 61cc with a 20 inch bar just keeps going . It's the one saw thats always on the truck.
If the tree was to big well that never happened. I just wanted more power no need for new tho, buy old stuff and fix them up


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You need a bigger saw 80cc or bigger
> Green Poulan would be nice but farmer Steve has all of them ..
> So now we need 2 GTG's yours and Steve's he still has a big one that needs to come down before the bottom starts to rot


stihl waiting for the farmer to cut the corn so we can get that big oak. they are not picking corn because all the local mills are filled up and no place to go with it.


----------



## Philbert

Literally across the alley from my house. Had to watch it all go in to the chipper, because I had too many deer hunting stories to read. Er, I mean, that I had no place left to put it.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Well it is silver maple so not a big loss anyhow.

First time I have seen someone cut a tree using a bucket trailer like that.

PS you have a care package on it's way through the USPS this morning.


----------



## Philbert

Splits easy. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I loved your little chart of the various cuts, that was good!


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> View attachment 615906
> View attachment 615907
> Er, I mean, that I had no place left to put it.
> Philbert



I have heard you say this multiple times however you have also previously posted pics from your place with flat areas of grass showing. Does not compute  .



nomad_archer said:


> If you need to borrow a bigger saw all ya need to do is ask and I am more than happy to lend you the husky.



Heck, I'd give James all my husky saws. They've done nothing for me, ever.


----------



## LondonNeil

With LondonGirl off at her parents, having taken the 2 London little'uns to see the grandparents, I've been in the house alone for a bit and this has allowed me to turn the gas central heating off and see how I can cope with just 2 wood stoves for heat. Its not because I expect to do this regularly, more an experiment to learn what can be done, wht sort of temperatures 2 small stoves can manage to keep comfortable. Well we've finally got some wintry weather with overnight temps at close to freezing, or just above, and daytime temps of about 4-6C. I've found that loading 2 small stoves with softwood is a job to keep up, but I can keep the house comfortable, just. If I go out nd the house cools down as the stoves are out, it'll take a long long while to get enough heat to the bedrooms upstairs to warm them, but it does get there eventually. I need th floor fan to shift air around, and i need the lounge to be t-shirt warm, but it can be done. If outside temps were to drop much further though the gas boiler will be needed. I'm churning through the wood too, which is fine as far as I'm concerned, every log saves money on gas.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> With LondonGirl off at her parents, having taken the 2 London little'uns to see the grandparents, I've been in the house alone for a bit and this has allowed me to turn the gas central heating off and see how I can cope with just 2 wood stoves for heat. Its not because I expect to do this regularly, more an experiment to learn what can be done, wht sort of temperatures 2 small stoves can manage to keep comfortable. Well we've finally got some wintry weather with overnight temps at close to freezing, or just above, and daytime temps of about 4-6C. I've found that loading 2 small stoves with softwood is a job to keep up, but I can keep the house comfortable, just. If I go out nd the house cools down as the stoves are out, it'll take a long long while to get enough heat to the bedrooms upstairs to warm them, but it does get there eventually. I need th floor fan to shift air around, and i need the lounge to be t-shirt warm, but it can be done. If outside temps were to drop much further though the gas boiler will be needed. I'm churning through the wood too, which is fine as far as I'm concerned, every log saves money on gas.


I heat 2300 sqft with one stove...in Canada. Perhaps your stoves are a little too ickle?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I heat 3,000sq/ft with one stove. An Englander NC30. Single story ranch. 1,500(ish) upstairs, same in basement. (I'll have to measure my basement to see exactly what I'm dealing with). The advantage I have is natural convection/air flow. The stove is in the basement on the west end of the house. Big hole in floor above stove. Big hole in floor for return air at east end. 64F at the thermostat in the hallway is good for me, which means its like 68F in the living room which is plenty warm for me.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> I have heard you say this multiple times however you have also previously posted pics from your place with flat areas of grass showing. Does not compute  .
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'd give James all my husky saws. They've done nothing for me, ever.


I run Echo's and iv dealt with sawtroll so you know I'm not brand loyal. If it cuts wood send it I'll run it.


----------



## LondonNeil

yes they are ickle. They are all that would fit in the fireplaces. I wasn't going to do major structural work and enlarge the openings nor did i want to lose precious floor space and put the stoves out in the room, I'd never have got either of those past the boss! So 5kW nominal, 7.5kW max output they are.

when built in the 30s this house would have been heated by open fires in those fireplaces. Apparently a 'standard' uk fireplace opening would have had an open fire consuming about 10-12 kW of coal per hour, to throw 2-3kW in to the room (the rest up the chimney), so one stove is as much as a roaring fire in both openings. Jeez it must have been cold. Add to that single pane glass windows, virtually no loft insulation and i suddenly appreciate how hard it was! my parents tell me only one fire was ever lit, one room heated, and the family would all sit close. it was thick blanket and hot water bottles to warm beds...although mum says she got a fire lit in the bedroom if it was very cold. I love my stove and wood heat, but it also makes me appreciate mains gas and a timer controlled, thermostatically adjusted gas boiler powered central heating system!


----------



## LondonNeil

not sure how big this house is, about 1500 sq ft i think. solid brick walls don't give much insulation....my ir thermometer says thy are at about 13C inside surface in th bedrooms, which are currently at about 17C ait temp. warmer down here by the stoves...air temp 21-22C.

if the government do more grants for energy saving I'd be keen on external wall insulating cladding.


----------



## James Miller

Started working over the oak scrounge this morning. Figure if I get big ugly out of the way first it'll only get easier from here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> if the government do more grants for energy saving I'd be keen on external wall insulating cladding.


gubmit dont care....


----------



## tnichols

My scrounge so far this fall with limited trips into the timber. Mostly dead standing red elm and bitternut hickory. I’m several years ahead, so not sweating it too much...but, there is more to get if I can make more trips. Shotgun deer starts this weekend, so I’ll hold off until that circus ends. I wear chaps, but don’t have a “vest”.


----------



## tnichols

Another view with the full moon coming up by our worthless willow...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Take a closer pic of the hickory if you get a chance. I have some stuff that looks just like that but I dont know what it is. Super white, super dry, super light but super hard.


----------



## tnichols

I have a picture on my phone I beleive that might help. Then again, I may have deleted it. I’ll post a pic from this load in the light if that helps. The bark will be tight more like an Ash. However, the limbwood will have dark brown dappling/speckles in it. The smell of the saw chips also is a clue. I’m not a tree expert. Processed, with little seasoning, it burns clean and hot. Blue flame moving up and down the stick like a concert pianist


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 615877
> View attachment 615878
> I'll sweat a bit on this one because it is leaning over a road in front of my house while also leaning on powerlines aswell



In front of your house. Leaning over a road. Leaning on powerlines. 

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Conquistador3

svk said:


> Well it is silver maple so not a big loss anyhow.
> 
> First time I have seen someone cut a tree using a bucket trailer like that.



And it's leaking oil as well... kinda ordinary for those things.


----------



## nighthunter

The man who owned the tree would not hear of it being knocked ,it lasted through some serious storms but when the top started to die, i said enough is enough and that I going to take it down and the ironic thing is that he said that it was dangerous for the last few years so im have a digger booked in to push it away from the road as i cut it


Cowboy254 said:


> In front of your house. Leaning over a road. Leaning on powerlines.
> 
> What are you waiting for?


----------



## nomad_archer

Cowboy254 said:


> I have heard you say this multiple times however you have also previously posted pics from your place with flat areas of grass showing. Does not compute  .
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'd give James all my husky saws. They've done nothing for me, ever.


I can send you a mailing address

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Early start today. Love watching the sun rise from a tree stand.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> I can send you a mailing address
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll help you make sure they all run the way they should. Good luck in camp.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Take a closer pic of the hickory if you get a chance. I have some stuff that looks just like that but I dont know what it is. Super white, super dry, super light but super hard.



Neither Hickory is light. Sounds like Ash.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nope. 90% of the stuff I have is ash. Ash is a dead givaway. I can smell that stuff a mile away.


----------



## tnichols

woodchip rookie said:


> Take a closer pic of the hickory if you get a chance. I have some stuff that looks just like that but I dont know what it is. Super white, super dry, super light but super hard.



Picture of a different tree that still had some bark. Stem and branch are included. Dead standing, the wood color fades to a blonde almost white, especially if it starts to get punky.


----------



## tnichols

Different tree that blew down. Color is much darker “green”.


----------



## svk

Your first pic is ash, second elm.


----------



## Ryan A

Last third of a cord of oak I scrounged. Sold in the suburbs at a $500k plus home.....


----------



## flatbroke

Today's Scrounging 2 hrs to cut load and go.





More tomorrow


----------



## svk

Nice work. What model is that older Husky?


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> Nice work. What model is that older Husky?


480 CD


----------



## flatbroke

Clarification on the limbs### land owner cut the piss out of the tree in sections like shown a few weeks ago. . Made it a real pain but it's free. Go back tomorrow and drag the rest out


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> 480 CD


That's what I thought but never seen a wrap version before. Very nice!


----------



## Lowhog

Felling leaning cottonwoods today for a new fence going up in the spring. Yes I heat the house with the crap!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Was outside today doing Christmas lights, let my chickens out for a bit etc. it’s been unseasonably mild, so I grabbed the maul and puttered around the scrounge pile. Split some silver maple (seen here) ash, Manitoba maple, and balsam fir. Felt good to swing the axe except for the tennis elbow. Surprised how much I did without really going at it hard. Anyways, some is stacked for next winter and some for next camping season. Plus the lights are up so my wife will be happy.


----------



## Tnutpimp

Today’s scrounge. I went for the oak but there is also a huge cherry tree down and available. Oak all cut to length by homeowner. A bit too long for my liking but not going to complain.


----------



## Lowhog

tnichols said:


> View attachment 616093
> 
> 
> Picture of a different tree that still had some bark. Stem and branch are included. Dead standing, the wood color fades to a blonde almost white, especially if it starts to get punky.


Looks like cottonwood.


----------



## flatbroke

Tnutpimp said:


> View attachment 616179
> View attachment 616180
> View attachment 616181
> Today’s scrounge. I went for the oak but there is also a huge cherry tree down and available. Oak all cut to length by homeowner. A bit too long for my liking but not going to complain.


 That is a score. Kinda gave me a chub truth be told. I'd have to noodle them a few times to load em


----------



## Tnutpimp

flatbroke said:


> That is a score. Kinda gave me a chub truth be told. I'd have to noodle them a few times to load em


Lol....


----------



## woodchip rookie

woodchip rookie said:


> I heat 3,000sq/ft with one stove. An Englander NC30. Single story ranch. 1,500(ish) upstairs, same in basement. (I'll have to measure my basement to see exactly what I'm dealing with). The advantage I have is natural convection/air flow. The stove is in the basement on the west end of the house. Big hole in floor above stove. Big hole in floor for return air at east end. 64F at the thermostat in the hallway is good for me, which means its like 68F in the living room which is plenty warm for me.


Correction...25x50 is the inside footprint of my house. Single story ranch including basement, bathrooms, closets and hallway, which isn't counted as living space as far as home value goes or the auditors website but its still space you have to heat. 2,500(ish) total sq/ft. With one stove, and plans for further modifying air flow in the works....


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> That's what I thought but never seen a wrap version before. Very nice!


Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy254

Only 4 inches of rain yesterday, a fair bit less than the forecast but it still made for a crappy day. Today is better, partly cloudy and cool. Perfect day to do some swingin. While swingin I came across some of this stuff. 




I thought it was a manna gum but it turns out it was a wire gum. The wire was virtually in the centre of what was a 4 foot trunk so it must have been there for 100 years give or take. Limby went straight through it without even noticing, I assume that was because he's a Stihl. 




Anyway, I split about 2/3 cord and stacked it on top of the retaining wall in front of the wood shed. There's probably the same amount again to do and much of it is weird shaped and grained. Some will be noodleable into stackable shapes and some will be so ugly it'll get burned at the first opportunity.


----------



## Conquistador3

Cowboy254 said:


> I thought it was a manna gum but it turns out it was a wire gum. The wire was virtually in the centre of what was a 4 foot trunk so it must have been there for 100 years give or take. *Limby* went straight through it without even noticing, I assume that was because he's a Stihl.



Wait a minute... did you name your chainsaw?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hang on a sec l just spotted some big dead trees up on the hill behind you cowboy! You probably could do with a bit more wood just in case next year is a cold winter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Conquistador3 said:


> Wait a minute... did you name your chainsaw?


You must not follow this thread very close.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> You must not follow this thread very close.


Thought everyone named there saws.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Thought everyone named there saws.



Believe it's a requirement.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Scrounged this standing dead ash, no need to limb it when the top breaks off as it's coming down. Since it was in the middle of the woods it's gonna split like butter. I had to split the stick into two pieces to pull it out around a silver maple I didn't want to destroy. It had a weird lean to it, surprised it actually went the way I wanted it too. Was just about to put the wedge in it and she sllloooooowwlllyyyy started creaking the way I wanted it to go! Nephew wants to borrow my trailer, I think I have some more wood that needs splitting as a rental fee.


----------



## svk

Nice Matt. Love the tractor.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Me too, my dad's friend moved down south and left it behind. My pops has no use for it so it came to my house. I FREAKING LOVE that thing. It isn't the biggest machine, but it beats the hell out of any quad for skidding logs. Love the dual brakes, many a tree has come out the woods with me hanging the front tires and steering strictly with those two pedals


----------



## svk

My FIL has one just like it but he keeps thinking he's going to fix it up. I only hope he gives me the chance to buy it when he gives up on that idea.


----------



## nighthunter

MechanicMatt said:


> Me too, my dad's friend moved down south and left it behind. My pops has no use for it so it came to my house. I FREAKING LOVE that thing. It isn't the biggest machine, but it beats the hell out of any quad for skidding logs. Love the dual brakes, many a tree has come out the woods with me hanging the front tires and steering strictly with those two pedals


sure cant beat a small nimble tractor in a wood and for around the house


----------



## Conquistador3

James Miller said:


> Thought everyone named there saws.



I only call my equipment names when it malfunctions/acts up/annoys me and those names are not fit to print.


----------



## woodchip rookie

lol....so your saws are as&!/, !^#£÷_ and !_=_×!! ??


----------



## Conquistador3

woodchip rookie said:


> lol....so your saws are as&!/, !^#£÷_ and !_=_×!! ??



No, the saws are good. It's the small Echo trimmer that has more aliases than your standard conman.


----------



## Cowboy254

Conquistador3 said:


> Wait a minute... did you name your chainsaw?



Yessir! Limby is my limbing saw - a 661. The 460 is the workhorse. The 310 is Sunnuva. 



Jeffkrib said:


> Hang on a sec l just spotted some big dead trees up on the hill behind you cowboy! You probably could do with a bit more wood just in case next year is a cold winter.



I covet those trees but I'll never get them (unless I trespass and steal them), they're on land belonging to the local water authority. They're peppermints and died after a fuel reduction burn in 2014. There are some monster blue gums up there too. A few have come down and they're a bit of a pain to get to but I would certainly have a crack if I was able to. Too bad, but I think I'll be able to scrape by for now.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It is like they think everyone is muddstopper!





Cowboy254 said:


> I assume that was because he's a Stihl.





Philbert said:


> Had to watch it all go in to the chipper, because I had too many deer hunting stories to read.





Cowboy254 said:


> Too bad, but I think I'll be able to scrape by for now.


Always plenty of humor in here.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> on and off topic. what else?  went hunting this morning and went through one of my scrounge spots. nice hickory (sorry @dancan ) that had rotted off at the base but was stihl green on up. came back to the shop and grabbed a saw . can't be trippin over no logs in the woods in the dark. might hunt there saturday morning but no time to hang a stand so i made a seat out of an old white oak stump complete with foot rest . and before you ask, that's the the model 94 30-30.
> View attachment 615749


That's awesome Steve, would you call that a snob seat .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


>



Dang that was painful, even a stihl can do better than that .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I am down 10 saws in the last two weeks. Two more project saws that are SPF but the guy hasn't paid in 8 days so I am thinking that deal is dead.
> 
> Not counting those two, I am down to three project saws and two of those should be easy projects and then one full rebuild.


Hope the guy ended up paying you, that or you make some money off them .
Don't forget the 2 saw plan Steve, sell one buy two .


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> No, the saws are good. It's the small Echo trimmer that has more aliases than your standard conman.



Yours too?? I bought one. CS 303T, as an emergency fill in for my Stihl 193T. I have not managed to get any use out of it. Fires right up in the morning, runs/cuts well (when it warms up which takes a quit a bit of cutting before it finally leans out). Shut it down to pile brush, pick it up and can't even get a "pop" out of it. Multiple trips back to dealer who can find no problem with it.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Me to but there's a long list of things that come before a bigger saw. When the kids are both in school and the wife goes back to work extra funds will be easier to come by. For now the del saw will have to get it done. I've talked to @chipper1 a few times about 70-80cc saws and I'm pinching pennies so it'll probly happen sometime next year.


I'm keeping the inventory up for when your ready.


nomad_archer said:


> If you need to borrow a bigger saw all ya need to do is ask and I am more than happy to lend you the husky.


I knew you'd come through Trevor.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Yours too?? I bought one. CS 303T, as an emergency fill in for my Stihl 193T. I have not managed to get any use out of it. Fires right up in the morning, runs/cuts well (when it warms up which takes a quit a bit of cutting before it finally leans out). Shut it down to pile brush, pick it up and can't even get a "pop" out of it. Multiple trips back to dealer who can find no problem with it.


I thought he was talking about a weed whip.
Is it the 303 your having problems with.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Hope the guy ended up paying you, that or you make some money off them .
> Don't forget the 2 saw plan Steve, sell one buy two .


He never payed. I'm going to rebuild my other 55 and take a few parts from the saw I bought from you.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> He never payed. I'm going to rebuild my other 55 and take a few parts from the saw I bought from you.


That's cool, gotta make what you can out of a situation, you know I've had some bad ones myself that cost a lot .
On another note I scrounged this up the other day and managed to go check out some cool Christmas lights with my family on the same trip, love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Dang that was painful, even a stihl can do better than that .


The Del saw noodles Oak well. If I could file a chain it would really be impressive.



turnkey4099 said:


> Yours too?? I bought one. CS 303T, as an emergency fill in for my Stihl 193T. I have not managed to get any use out of it. Fires right up in the morning, runs/cuts well (when it warms up which takes a quit a bit of cutting before it finally leans out). Shut it down to pile brush, pick it up and can't even get a "pop" out of it. Multiple trips back to dealer who can find no problem with it.


Have you tried to get it replaced with another one maybe just a lemon.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, gotta make what you can out of a situation, you know I've had some bad ones myself that cost a lot .
> On another note I scrounged this up the other day and managed to go check out some cool Christmas lights with my family on the same trip, love it when a plan comes together.
> View attachment 616314
> View attachment 616315


I want a 79xx saw always have even before I was on AS.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome Steve, would you call that a snob seat .


no it's only oak.  not locust or hickory.


----------



## flatbroke

Finished up today and I'm glad that is over. The hill where the tree broke doesn't look steep but it got old fast. 


Time to bust the splitter out but it will have to wait. It feels like he skin peeled off my feet from side billing it all day today.


----------



## olyman

flatbroke said:


> Finished up today and I'm glad that is over. The hill where the tree broke doesn't look steep but it got old fast. View attachment 616321
> View attachment 616322
> 
> Time to bust the splitter out but it will have to wait. It feels like he skin peeled off my feet from side billing it all day today.


sidehills suck firewooding......


----------



## MustangMike

Spent a few hours this afternoon splitting wood at my Daughter's. A little over 1.5 cord of Red Oak, Black Locust and Black Cherry.

I did all the splitting, my SIL stacked.

Still able to get all those large Oak & Cherry rounds up w/o going to vertical mode! I'll keep doing it for as long as I can, got to fight Old Man Time every inch of the way!


----------



## dancan

Busy day today , started early 












It was brisk , only 33 but what a windthrill 
Pionerguy600 had to get his docks in before we get some snow or ice .






We had lunch in the camp and we burnt some scrounged wood to get the chill out of camp 






We took a quick ride over to Fish river , Oak , lotsa Oak lol




















Lotsa 12" to 24" in that stand 
When I got home I had orders for some fir branches so I hopped in the car and filled the order 






Fir in the trunk and some birch up front with me 






Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks a very beautiful spot! glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> The Del saw noodles Oak well. If I could file a chain it would really be impressive.


I bet it does.


James Miller said:


> I want a 79xx saw always have even before I was on AS.


Good saw to want, they are a great saw.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> no it's only oak.  not locust or hickory.


What do you mean, it's white oak, red oak is "only oak" lol.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Spent a few hours this afternoon splitting wood at my Daughter's. A little over 1.5 cord of Red Oak, Black Locust and Black Cherry.
> 
> I did all the splitting, my SIL stacked.
> 
> Still able to get all those large Oak & Cherry rounds up w/o going to vertical mode! I'll keep doing it for as long as I can, got to fight Old Man Time every inch of the way!



Could you man handle a few of these for me? That's one of Steve's 036s with a 25 on it maid cutting rounds much quicker.
those rounds are then maid manageable with the Del saw. My FIL has been spreading the noodles in the driveway to dry during the day and using them to start the fire at night.


----------



## MustangMike

I would noodle those guys also, and they do make excellent kindling. I should probably add some old motor oil to em, would increase the burn time!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, didn't wait for the nephew to do it. It's all split and stacked. Didn't use the hydro, used the fiskars. Only two pieces gave me some resistance, had a piece of old fence in it, caused a growth. 

Had a good time with my kids in between the cutting and splitting. Went to my pals sons 5Birthday party. They had go karts at the amusement place. After the party when all the little ones from his school left, uncles, aunts wives and two older kids went out on the track. They have three two seaters and the rest were single seats. Started fourth, in a two seater with my younger daughter riding shotgun. We were up to second in three laps. The leader was best pals sister, she was putting up a impressive run. I had past my pal and her husband but was having trouble reeling her in. Then lap traffic hit. Pulled a double pass with a little bit of "rubbing" to get the lead. My daughter loved it! We passed for the lead on lap 8 and then had two laps of leading. It was a fun time, had to explain to best pals lil brother that "I rubbed him and rubbing is racing" after the race.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, gotta make what you can out of a situation, you know I've had some bad ones myself that cost a lot .
> On another note I scrounged this up the other day and managed to go check out some cool Christmas lights with my family on the same trip, love it when a plan comes together.
> View attachment 616314
> View attachment 616315


So now I need to decide. Maybe you guys can help:

Do I spend 20 bucks on a piston to use one of the nicer Husky 51cc jugs I have on hand or spend $55 on a new 55cc Hyway p+c?

I have 5 jugs. Two of the 55 cc jugs are hammered on the exhaust port from being operated with a loose muffler and I think the third is pretty scored. Both 51 cc jugs are decent IIRC. 

I'm only a recoil and a clutch cover away from having enough parts to build two saws from the pile of 51/55 parts I have. Oh and the spare muffler is up in MN somewhere.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ughhhh, I gave away ALL my extra 50-51-55 husky stuff.....

I bet I had a recoil and clutch cover for you!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> So now I need to decide. Maybe you guys can help:
> 
> Do I spend 20 bucks on a piston to use one of the nicer Husky 51cc jugs I have on hand or spend $55 on a new 55cc Hyway p+c?
> 
> I have 5 jugs. Two of the 55 cc jugs are hammered on the exhaust port from being operated with a loose muffler and I think the third is pretty scored. Both 51 cc jugs are decent IIRC.
> 
> I'm only a recoil and a clutch cover away from having enough parts to build two saws from the pile of 51/55 parts I have. Oh and the spare muffler is up in MN somewhere.


Not sure, that's one I've looked into, but haven't done it so I don't remember.
@GoBigBlue1984 or @motor head are two guys who would know.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> So now I need to decide. Maybe you guys can help:
> 
> Do I spend 20 bucks on a piston to use one of the nicer Husky 51cc jugs I have on hand or spend $55 on a new 55cc Hyway p+c?
> 
> I have 5 jugs. Two of the 55 cc jugs are hammered on the exhaust port from being operated with a loose muffler and I think the third is pretty scored. Both 51 cc jugs are decent IIRC.
> 
> I'm only a recoil and a clutch cover away from having enough parts to build two saws from the pile of 51/55 parts I have. Oh and the spare muffler is up in MN somewhere.


I need the intake hose carb and air cleaner and a piston to complete my 51/55 mashup saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> no it's only oak.  not locust or hickory.



I just hope @dancan doesn't try to make a seat out of one of his spruce sticks 



svk said:


> So now I need to decide. Maybe you guys can help:
> 
> Do I spend 20 bucks on a piston to use one of the nicer Husky 51cc jugs I have on hand or spend $55 on a new 55cc Hyway p+c?



I'd do neither and just get a Stihl 



olyman said:


> sidehills suck firewooding......



They do. Lugging wood on a slope is horrible, as @nighthunter found. About this time last year I had a day where I took three cubes down to the trailer in a wheelbarrow. A couple of months after knee surgery. Fair to say the novelty wore off pretty quickly.


----------



## Conquistador3

turnkey4099 said:


> Yours too?? I bought one. CS 303T, as an emergency fill in for my Stihl 193T. I have not managed to get any use out of it. Fires right up in the morning, runs/cuts well (when it warms up which takes a quit a bit of cutting before it finally leans out). Shut it down to pile brush, pick it up and can't even get a "pop" out of it. Multiple trips back to dealer who can find no problem with it.



No, I have an SRM222 trimmer for the garden. No point using the big Shindaiwa for it as I try to keep the garden in somewhat of a decent shape. 

I've bought it new because Echo and Shindaiwa here are always running promotions on their Made in China offerings and needed something light for the garden. 
Besides the fact most of the steel on it is already rusting, I've had big issues with the standard trimmer heads these small cheap units come with. This year Yamabiko probably got tired of my constant nagging "It's still under warranty and the trimmer head exploded again" and they have been handing out Made in Japan Sugihara trimmer heads as warranty replacements. It's probably worth more than the rest of the trimmer itself. 
It has also become harder and harder to start when cold, which I blame on the cheap crappy ZAMA carburetor suffering from even more premature aging than me. 

I've decided to keep this thing until it blows up or stops working. Apart from carburetors (China copies are less than the genuine membrane kit), spare parts are prohibitively expensive, as is typical with Echo and Shindaiwa. The ignition module alone is over one third of what Yamabiko is selling these small trimmers for now. So I won't fix it and just buy something else.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I thought he was talking about a weed whip.
> Is it the 303 your having problems with.



Yes, 303T top handle.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> The Del saw noodles Oak well. If I could file a chain it would really be impressive.
> 
> Have you tried to get it replaced with another one maybe just a lemon.



I'm about ready to try that. I'll give it one more shot cutting cookies tomorrow. If it does it again it goes back to the dealer.


----------



## nighthunter

They do. Lugging wood on a slope is horrible, as @nighthunter found. About this time last year I had a day where I took three cubes down to the trailer in a wheelbarrow. A couple of months after knee surgery. Fair to say the novelty wore off pretty quickly.

its probably the most horrid work to push or pull a full wheelbarrow up or down a hill especially in rough ground


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm about ready to try that. I'll give it one more shot cutting cookies tomorrow. If it does it again it goes back to the dealer.


Have you pulled the limiters and retuned it. It seems a lot of the echo saws are tuned stupid lean out of the box especially the cheaper ones.


----------



## nighthunter

Any 1 want a load of beech firewood delivered 
Delivery to America is around 5 thousand dollars 
Delivery to Australia is around 7 thousand dollars 
Delivery to the UK is 400 pounds 
(PLEASE NOTE THAT THE PRICE LISTED ABOVE DOESN'T INCLUDE FIREWOOD OR TRAILER )


----------



## rarefish383

I would take it but it's cut a little too long for my stove, can you recut down to 6 inches? Joe.


----------



## nighthunter

rarefish383 said:


> I would take it but it's cut a little too long for my stove, can you recut down to 6 inches? Joe.


 i can no problems but as it will twice the amount of firewood ill have to charge double the price


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, 303T top handle.


From what I've read most times it's the carb, they are solid performing saws. A bit low on power as many of the echo saws are, but opening the muffler and resetting the carb goes a long way on them as James was saying, they are pretty plugged up to meet the epa requirements. 
I've been told on the 192t that there is a small screen that get's plugged on the carb and will act the same way.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I need the intake hose carb and air cleaner and a piston to complete my 51/55 mashup saw.


If you are interested I can hook you up once I complete my build. I am going to need another complete parts saw anyhow to finish my second build should I decide to undertake it.


----------



## flatbroke

Are these parts hard to find? I really like my 51. Maybe I should get another if I can find it


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> Are these parts hard to find? I really like my 51. Maybe I should get another if I can find it


The only thing hard to find on these saws is the 55 closed port cylinder and the proper piston for the closed port cylinder. Otherwise they are readily available and fairly reasonable.

I have a complete saw, a saw missing recoil and clutch, a bare case with crank, an 18" bar, and 3 spare cylinders in various conditions. I think I have 55 bucks invested into the whole works.


----------



## nighthunter

Even the coils in the 61 are scarce around here and part saws are making ridiculous prices


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> Even the coils in the 61 are scarce around here and part saws are making ridiculous prices


Lots of 61's around here. The early two piece coils are kind of a pain to find reasonable replacements for though.


----------



## Huntinghicap




----------



## svk

That is a beast. Are you planning to mill the trunk sections?


----------



## Huntinghicap

yep at some point.


----------



## flatbroke

Damn that's a big log. Probably end up with 3 nuts loading that thing


----------



## flatbroke

What type tree is that.


----------



## nighthunter

flatbroke said:


> What type tree is that.


 beech


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll just be over here scrounging popsicle sticks....


----------



## MustangMike

I remember when we used to have a lot of nice looking large Beech like that here also (I believe George Washington's replacement teeth were Beech).

There was one near the old High School, and everyone tried carving their initials in the smooth bark.

Now adays it seems that none of them get very large, and the bark is no longer smooth and good looking. I beleive some bug or blight is taking it's toll.

Seems like we now have more tree species that are dying than are living healthy, which should be a big concern. Chestnut, Elm, Hemlock, Beech, Ash etc are all in trouble, and the invasive vines are wrapped around a lot of the ones not in trouble!


----------



## MustangMike

Here it is, I was not imagining, from Wikipedia:

*Beech bark disease* is a disease that causes mortality and defects in beech trees in the eastern United States and Europe.[1][2][3] [4]In North America, the disease occurs after extensive bark invasion by the beech scale insect, _Cryptococcus fagisuga_. Through a presently unknown mechanism, excessive feeding by this insect causes two different fungi (_Neonectria faginata_ (previously _Nectria coccinea var. faginata_) and _Neonectria ditissima_ (previously _Nectria galligena_)) to produce annual cankers on the bark of the tree. The continuous formation of lesions around the tree eventually girdles it, resulting in canopy death. In Europe, _N. coccinea_ is the primary fungus causing the infection.[3]Infection in European trees occurs in the same manner as it does in North American trees. Though the disease still appears in Europe, it is less serious today than it once was.[2]


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Have you pulled the limiters and retuned it. It seems a lot of the echo saws are tuned stupid lean out of the box especially the cheaper ones.



When first fired up it sounds like it running a tad rich, after several cuts it smooths out and runs nicely.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> From what I've read most times it's the carb, they are solid performing saws. A bit low on power as many of the echo saws are, but opening the muffler and resetting the carb goes a long way on them as James was saying, they are pretty plugged up to meet the epa requirements.
> I've been told on the 192t that there is a small screen that get's plugged on the carb and will act the same way.



I haven't played with it since I posted the problem. It seems to be only a starting problem, doesn't want to even 'pop' when warmed up. So far I have been unable to demonstrate it at that dealer - 4 tries to do so already.


----------



## LondonNeil

I had a day cutting logs. With the 038S still not back from my brother I grabbed the ms180 and started on all the small stuff, then had some bigger silver birch that I needed to get bucked so I can split it before it goes punky, then onto some sycamore and some other random stuff that was large enough I'd have grabbed the bigger saw, but it was just small enough the 14" bar of the 180 got through. When I had a sharp chain it cut quick enough...although the bigger saw does cut faster. I was cutting oak, silver birch, sycamore (european, actually a type pf maple) , cherry, and a little pine. I then STUPIDLY decided to cut up some broken pallets and pallet tops so i can split some kindling. I had the saw out and it had half a tank of fuel...surely i could spot ALL the nails if i looked hard enough? When will I learn! blunt chain. Add that to the chain that wasn't particularly sharp when i picked the saw up first off, and that was 2 in the sharpening pile. grabbed a third chain and looked, that looks weird...those cutters don't look to have been ground right, they don't looked very hooked, almost sloping back to the tip! Oh well shove it on and try it..no that don't cut for toffee. Well my brother's FIL did sharpen a chain for me in a rush just days before going in for a cataract op this summer...I reckon he used the wrong wheel on his grinder. So 3 chains to sharpen and time to try out the new stihl 2 in 1 file. That badly ground chain was ground at the wrong angle too...definitely very wrong. After doing three chains having never filed one before I can say it seemed easy to use, but the test will be how they cut. I did notice the file isn't taking the rakers down much at all. A couple of chains were maybe 1/3rd worn and it seemed the grinder had taken the rakers lower than the file would as it rarely touched them. One of the 3 I sharpened must have been new as the rakers had never been touched, and the file didn't seem to touch them yet either. fairly sure I took plenty off the cutters with 6 firm strokes, 10 on the wrongly ground chain. We shall see how the 3 chains cut before I declare the file a success....

Anyway, small saws get the work done and on the plus side they are easy to wave around and use just a whiff of fuel.


----------



## 95custmz

turnkey4099 said:


> I haven't played with it since I posted the problem. It seems to be only a starting problem, doesn't want to even 'pop' when warmed up. So far I have been unable to demonstrate it at that dealer - 4 tries to do so already.


Might be vapor lock. Have you checked your fuel cap? Next time, try to loosen the cap before you start it to see if that helps.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Seems like we now have more tree species that are dying than are living healthy, which should be a big concern. Chestnut, Elm, Hemlock, Beech, Ash etc are all in trouble, and the invasive vines are wrapped around a lot of the ones not in trouble!


Same here. 

Aspen blight and canker 
White pine rust 
Spruce budworm
Birch borer and leaf miner
Maples die off from something 
Dutch elm disease (elms are making a comeback now)
Ash borer not here yet but soon as it's 100 miles south of me
What else am I missing.


----------



## Dieseldash

Gotta throw in the Rock Mountain Bark Beetle. It's a sad sight:

https://www.fs.usda.gov/main/barkbeetle/home


----------



## LondonNeil

same here, or could be. Oak is our most common woodland tree (thanks Henry VIII, you had the forethought to plant Oak to ensure the British navy would have materials for building our fleet) but is possibly under threat from Sudden Oak die back AND Oak wilt in a dual attack. Oh and add in Oak processionary Moth that has popped up in a few places. Ash is our most common hedgerow tree and is feared to also be about to face a dual attack, borer which is marching west across Europe, and Ash wilt. Elms, or all the big ones, went 30-40 years ago (but apparently lots of small ones survive so maybe they will return?)

We've also got Asian Hornets popping up, nasty SOB's, unlike our native hornet the Asian ones are like angry wasps on steroids, reported as 'Killer' although from what I read the sting is nasty but not that bad usually, but thy threaten to decimate our bees as they can destroy a bee hive in hours.

Government agencies are supposedly working on al these problems but will they manage to find a solution? 

These things get unwittingly shipped around the globe and cause havoc to native wildlife.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Busy day today , started early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was brisk , only 33 but what a windthrill
> Pionerguy600 had to get his docks in before we get some snow or ice .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had lunch in the camp and we burnt some scrounged wood to get the chill out of camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a quick ride over to Fish river , Oak , lotsa Oak lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotsa 12" to 24" in that stand
> 
> When I got home I had orders for some fir branches so I hopped in the car and filled the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fir in the trunk and some birch up front with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on gentleman !


nice pics Dan. i'd move there in a minute even if i had to burn spruce.


----------



## dancan

Huntinghicap said:


> View attachment 616476
> View attachment 616477



Nice score , great way to load !
What's the capacity on that trailer ?



Cowboy254 said:


> I just hope @dancan doesn't try to make a seat out of one of his spruce sticks
> ...
> View attachment 616399



I can get lots done with my spruce mister , quantity , not quality lol



nighthunter said:


> Any 1 want a load of beech firewood delivered
> Delivery to America is around 5 thousand dollars
> Delivery to Australia is around 7 thousand dollars
> Delivery to the UK is 400 pounds
> (PLEASE NOTE THAT THE PRICE LISTED ABOVE DOESN'T INCLUDE FIREWOOD OR TRAILER )View attachment 616430
> View attachment 616431



How much to Canada for a long lost cousin twice removed that would hail from the shores of Donegal ?



LondonNeil said:


> I had a day cutting logs. With the 038S still not back from my brother I grabbed the ms180 and started on all the small stuff, then had some bigger silver birch that I needed to get bucked so I can split it before it goes punky, then onto some sycamore and some other random stuff that was large enough I'd have grabbed the bigger saw, but it was just small enough the 14" bar of the 180 got through. When I had a sharp chain it cut quick enough...although the bigger saw does cut faster. I was cutting oak, silver birch, sycamore (european, actually a type pf maple) , cherry, and a little pine. I then STUPIDLY decided to cut up some broken pallets and pallet tops so i can split some kindling. .........



A circular saw works best on pallets


----------



## MechanicMatt

Found a .22 bullet in a split from yesterday's tree....


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> A circular saw works best on pallets



I know I know. I even have a dulled blade to put in mine so I don't care if i hit a nail. I was being lazy. I paid for it. On the plus side I've now [attempted to] sharpened 3 chains, practice makes perfect.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I use a Husqvarna 136 as my pallet saw, works for me.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> I know I know. I even have a dulled blade to put in mine so I don't care if i hit a nail. I was being lazy. I paid for it. On the plus side I've now [attempted to] sharpened 3 chains, practice makes perfect.


Im Gona touch up the chain on the 590 and Steve's 036 in the morning and work on the next big oak log before it rains. He's a brave man sending me a saw with a brand new chain on it .


----------



## Huntinghicap

dancan said:


> Nice score , great way to load !
> What's the capacity on that trailer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get lots done with my spruce mister , quantity , not quality lol
> 
> 
> 
> How much to Canada for a long lost cousin twice removed that would hail from the shores of Donegal ?
> 
> 
> 
> A circular saw works best on pallets




Trailer can take 2.5 ton legally.....no of course it never gets overloaded///


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> Might be vapor lock. Have you checked your fuel cap? Next time, try to loosen the cap before you start it to see if that helps.



Thanks. I just thought of that this morning. I'll be out playing with it tomorrow while I'm winterizing the saws.


----------



## KiwiBro

It struck me today that we here in the deep South have a golden opportunity to gloat about our great weather while you lot up there are stuck indoors getting cabin fever and climbing up the walls. In six months time you can repay the favour. This thought came to me as I realised there is a streaming camera focussed on one of my local fishing spots. So, next time I'm heading out there, which shall be soon, I'll post a link and you guys can dream of beautiful beaches and hot fishing spots while I'm out there doing it and live streaming it for you.
Just one fly in the ointment however. Well, two perhaps. Firstly, yous fellas will probably be asleep while I'm hanging on to a runaway aquatic freight train or seven in my kayak, and the camera is a looong way from the water so I'll just be a green speck. Still, worth a shot.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> It struck me today that we here in the deep South have a golden opportunity to gloat about our great weather while you lot up there are stuck indoors getting cabin fever and climbing up the walls. In six months time you can repay the favour. This thought came to me as I realised there is a streaming camera focussed on one of my local fishing spots. So, next time I'm heading out there, which shall be soon, I'll post a link and you guys can dream of beautiful beaches and hot fishing spots while I'm out there doing it and live streaming it for you.
> Just one fly in the ointment however. Well, two perhaps. Firstly, yous fellas will probably be asleep while I'm hanging on to a runaway aquatic freight train or seven in my kayak, and the camera is a looong way from the water so I'll just be a green speck. Still, worth a shot.


I like the colder weather over the heat of summer. But I'll fish anytime big flatheads never stop eating no matter the weather.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It was 60F here yesterday. We haven't any winter weather yet.


----------



## Conquistador3

woodchip rookie said:


> It was 60F here yesterday. We haven't any winter weather yet.



Ice at the sides of the road and the snow is all around us, even on the lowest peaks which can be hardly called mountains (in Britain they'd qualify as local equivalents of the Annapurna however ). Bird baths in the garden are all frozen over and I am burning Black locust and English walnut like there is no tomorrow. 
More scources of scrounging are needed.


----------



## svk

It's already 70 degrees here this morning (north Florida). I finally got all of the parts to get my Echo 352 project saw up and running so I'll do that later this week. 

I have located a tree service lot where I can go cut wood. Unfortunately it doesn't appear there are any AS members nearby otherwise I'd cut wood for free for them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You scrounge wood in Florida?


----------



## Dieseldash

svk said:


> It's already 70 degrees here this morning (north Florida). I finally got all of the parts to get my Echo 352 project saw up and running so I'll do that later this week.
> 
> I have located a tree service lot where I can go cut wood. Unfortunately it doesn't appear there are any AS members nearby otherwise I'd cut wood for free for them.



Who talked you into going to Florida for the winter???

My wife has this idea that she wants us to do the snow bird thing in Phoenix (in like 20 years) but I told her the snowmobiling sucks down there. Beautiful 20 degrees blue skies and calm winds this morning here.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> It's already 70 degrees here this morning (north Florida). I finally got all of the parts to get my Echo 352 project saw up and running so I'll do that later this week.
> 
> I have located a tree service lot where I can go cut wood. Unfortunately it doesn't appear there are any AS members nearby otherwise I'd cut wood for free for them.


only one i know is @motor head and he is near Tampa.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> only one i know is @motor head and he is near Tampa.


That is about 6 hours away from me unfortunately.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> It struck me today that we here in the deep South have a golden opportunity to gloat about our great weather while you lot up there are stuck indoors getting cabin fever and climbing up the walls. In six months time you can repay the favour. This thought came to me as I realised there is a streaming camera focussed on one of my local fishing spots. So, next time I'm heading out there, which shall be soon, I'll post a link and you guys can dream of beautiful beaches and hot fishing spots while I'm out there doing it and live streaming it for you.
> Just one fly in the ointment however. Well, two perhaps. Firstly, yous fellas will probably be asleep while I'm hanging on to a runaway aquatic freight train or seven in my kayak, and the camera is a looong way from the water so I'll just be a green speck. Still, worth a shot.



We're going to need Go pro footage .


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> We're going to need Go pro footage .


well i won't be looking at it because I need antidepressants. Its been raining constant for last 2 months


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> well i won't be looking at it because I need antidepressants. Its been raining constant for last 2 months



Ah, yes. Seasonal Affective Disorder, also known as SAD. I'm going down to the sundrenched coast fishing in a week too. Hope that thought helps you cheer up.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, yes. Seasonal Affective Disorder, also known as SAD. I'm going down to the sundrenched coast fishing in a week too. Hope that thought helps you cheer up.


just made a mental note to ignore all cowboy's posts in future


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> well i won't be looking at it because I need antidepressants. Its been raining constant for last 2 months



When it rains you can always work with the saws inside. Im Gona touch up chains clean air filters and just generally clean everything up since its crap outside today. 2 months would get to me to hope it starts snowing here soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> We're going to need Go pro footage .


That live streaming surf camera mentioned above will henceforth be called my no pro camera. It's so much better than go pro. Video bombing is the trend for this festive season.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> 'm going down to the sundrenched coast fishing in a week too.


 Please post pics and video. The troops on the front white line up North need our supplies of vital virtual vit D.


----------



## James Miller

So I noticed the other day I get chips like this in the ash logs.
and dust like this in the oak logs 
with the same chain. Is it the difference in wood or is my fileing really bad.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> So I noticed the other day I get chips like this in the ash logs.View attachment 616786
> and dust like this in the oak logs View attachment 616787
> with the same chain. Is it the difference in wood or is my fileing really bad.


its the grain of the wood as oak has a tighter grain than ash


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> So I noticed the other day I get chips like this in the ash logs.View attachment 616786
> and dust like this in the oak logs View attachment 616787
> with the same chain. Is it the difference in wood or is my fileing really bad.


White ash will throw shards like oak but larger like that versus true chips from softer wood. I would say if you think the chain feels like it is cutting without excess pressure then you are good.


----------



## KiwiBro

Those oak chips are like roided-up gum chips/dust. The ash chips are like wet pine chips. Wood type is most of the reason, given the same chain.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dieseldash said:


> My wife has this idea that she wants us to do the snow bird thing in Phoenix (in like 20 years) but I told her the snowmobiling sucks down there.


No it doesn't. It just has a different name. Sandmobiling.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> So I noticed the other day I get chips like this in the ash logs.View attachment 616786
> and dust like this in the oak logs View attachment 616787
> with the same chain. Is it the difference in wood or is my fileing really bad.


i'd say it's the wood types and not your filing as you had a good ( ) teacher on filing. you know the same guy that picked up the 3/8 file for a .325 chain today.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i'd say it's the wood types and not your filing as you had a good ( ) teacher on filing. you know the same guy that picked up the 3/8 file for a .325 chain today.


Must have learned that from you to. I took my time on the bench today don't take that much time at the wood pile cause time is money . I think the 036 oiler is stingy. It oils the bar OK but there's more oil left when it needs refueled then I thought there would be. Run the 590 wide open and you won't get a tank of gas without stopping to fill the bar oil.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Must have learned that from you to. I took my time on the bench today don't take that much time at the wood pile cause time is money . I think the 036 oiler is stingy. It oils the bar OK but there's more oil left when it needs refueled then I thought there would be. Run the 590 wide open and you won't get a tank of gas without stopping to fill the bar oil.


it's turned up the whole way. most of my stihl's are a tank of fuel to about 1/2 tank of oil. some more, some less.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> it's turned up the whole way. most of my stihl's are a tank of fuel to about 1/2 tank of oil. some more, some less.


OK I'm getting 3/4 oil per tank of fuel.


----------



## 95custmz

Yeah Steve is right. Rule of thumb is bar oil every other tank full of fuel. If you have to add bar oil more often, then oiler needs adjustment.


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> So I noticed the other day I get chips like this in the ash logs.View attachment 616786
> and dust like this in the oak logs View attachment 616787
> with the same chain. Is it the difference in wood or is my fileing really bad.


Damn! that reminds me I forgot to take a chips photo. I tested one of the chains I filed, some 6 inch oak, and then buried the ms180s 14" bar in some sycamore and some leyland cypress, Chips, woo who! [the stihl 2 in 1 fie has made] me a filing god! Well maybe...the chain on there happened to be the least dulled but it is sharp and cutting again, if the others are as good then I'm gong to be very pleased.


----------



## LondonNeil

95custmz said:


> Yeah Steve is right. Rule of thumb is bar oil every other tank full of fuel. If you have to add bar oil more often, then oiler needs adjustment.



Err, that depends on the length of bar, longer needs more oil. I suspect some woods might want more too. I've always thought Stihl size the oil tanks such that with the largest (sensible) bar that fits a saw, you'll have just a little left at the end of tank of fuel. That's the way with my ms180 (14" bar, longest recommended) and its non adjustable oiler, just under 100ml oil per 250ml tank of mix.


----------



## LondonNeil

I did snap that last night, 2.5 tanks through a little ms180 gets a fair bit done. 2.5 tanks, so about 650 ml. That's the size of the tank on the 038 I think (maybe it is 600ml). No way would I get that much cut with one tank in the 038.... Although the mountain of chips would be bigger, a lot bigger!

I can't be bothered to do the maths for you....a UK pint is 567 ml and 20 FL Oz. So if you want us pints it's 650x20)/(567x16). Oh...I just did do the maths!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Damn! that reminds me I forgot to take a chips photo. I tested one of the chains I filed, some 6 inch oak, and then buried the ms180s 14" bar in some sycamore and some leyland cypress, Chips, woo who! [the stihl 2 in 1 fie has made] me a filing god! Well maybe...the chain on there happened to be the least dulled but it is sharp and cutting again, if the others are as good then I'm gong to be very pleased.


Isn't it amazing how much easier the saw cuts, faster the cutting, etc. I got a mate who has transferred his motocross mech skills across to his saws and he does all sorts of things to them to soup them up. He hasn't mastered chain filing yet. All that power going to waste. Makes me chuckle every time. I'm tempted to put my 'angry bastard' chain on the 395 and challenge him to a few cant races. He'll no doubt bring some piped monstor of a saw. If he uses a new chain rather than one of his crazy dull munted, cross-eyed creations, I may not stand a chance.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Yeah Steve is right. Rule of thumb is bar oil every other tank full of fuel. If you have to add bar oil more often, then oiler needs adjustment.


That's not what it says in any of my Husky manuals. I'm not going to be stingy with bar oil.


----------



## MechanicMatt

WOW, I thought that the guys on here fight too much, geez we're all a bunch of pansies compared to the guys on this Taxidermist site I was just reading on. I went in search of "how to best salt my hide" and stumbled across good info that then went into a rumble about the PH scale


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> That's not what it says in any of my Husky manuals. I'm not going to be stingy with bar oil.


Yeah, don't ever get stingy with the bar oil. Unless, of course, you like buying bars and chains in bulk.


----------



## flatbroke

nighthunter said:


> beech


 that's some beech


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Damn! that reminds me I forgot to take a chips photo. I tested one of the chains I filed, some 6 inch oak, and then buried the ms180s 14" bar in some sycamore and some leyland cypress, Chips, woo who! [the stihl 2 in 1 fie has made] me a filing god! Well maybe...the chain on there happened to be the least dulled but it is sharp and cutting again, if the others are as good then I'm gong to be very pleased.



The 2-in-1 file certainly made a big difference for me too.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The 2-in-1 file certainly made a big difference for me too.


Hooked on files worked for me too .
This may not totally translate, but on this little corner of the globe it's funny as heck, at least for me.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> WOW, I thought that the guys on here fight too much, geez we're all a bunch of pansies compared to the guys on this Taxidermist site I was just reading on. I went in search of "how to best salt my hide" and stumbled across good info that then went into a rumble about the PH scale


Lol.

I hear the RC car forums are like an all out bar fight as well. 

I was trying to explain to a few non saw friends and relatives about the competing saw forums and the animosity between folks based off of who they chose to port their saw and the fact that the more well known saw builders have groupies who travel to the far ends of the internet to harass competing builders and their customers. And no Im not making this stuff up. They looked at me like I had three eyes lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lol.
> 
> I hear the RC car forums are like an all out bar fight as well.
> 
> I was trying to explain to a few non saw friends and relatives about the competing saw forums and the animosity between folks based off of who they chose to port their saw and the fact that the more well known saw builders have groupies who travel to the far ends of the internet to harass competing builders and their customers. And no Im not making this stuff up. They looked at me like I had three eyes lol.


Better get another eye on the back of your head, their coming for you next .
I have no problem with anyone here, as long as they only run huskys .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Better get another eye on the back of your head, their coming for you next .
> I have no problem with anyone here, as long as they only run huskys .


They've come after me plenty already lol.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Come on, people trolling on the internet? Nah!!


----------



## svk

I don't know what's more funny. The petty guys with their baseless BS claims and infighting or when the salty old codgers types show up on the forum after a few too many brews lol.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I haven't played with it since I posted the problem. It seems to be only a starting problem, doesn't want to even 'pop' when warmed up. So far I have been unable to demonstrate it at that dealer - 4 tries to do so already.


I'd check the plug, very cheap and why not have an extra around, I've got a bunch just don't know what they all go to lol.


95custmz said:


> Might be vapor lock. Have you checked your fuel cap? Next time, try to loosen the cap before you start it to see if that helps.


Good idea , a bad vent will act similar, why didn't I think of that lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> They've come after me plenty already lol.


It can get ugly, over what, a few seconds, literally .
As we were talking about earlier, many relationships or possible ones have gone down the tubes over some very petty things.
I've personally spoken to many of the folks involved who could have a huge part in silencing it and was told that these things need to just run their course, disappointing to say the least. 


svk said:


> That is about 6 hours away from me unfortunately.


Are you pretty close to GA, I've sent a good number of saws to a few different guys down there and over into LA.
I'm sure if you put up a who's in FL thread many would "come out of the woodwork" pun intended .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It can get ugly, over what, a few seconds, literally .
> As we were talking about earlier, many relationships or possible ones have gone down the tubes over some very petty things.
> I've personally spoken to many of the folks involved who could have a huge part in silencing it and was told that these things need to just run their course, disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Are you pretty close to GA, I've sent a good number of saws to a few different guys down there and over into LA.
> I'm sure if you put up a who's in FL thread many would "come out of the woodwork" pun intended .


The big incident was a total mess and folks who weren't involved or perhaps not even around for it are still making judgements and assumptions based on a false narrative of who was right and wrong. In the end, those who have chosen their friends poorly will be burned when their so called "friends" throw them to the wolves when something better comes along. Seen it happen a hundred times. It will continue to happen to those who do not learn. 

In the words of Yoda, "faith in your new apprentice, misplaced may be". 

And you are right. The folks who could have straightened things out quickly either didn't or actually poured fuel on the fire.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Are you pretty close to GA, I've sent a good number of saws to a few different guys down there and over into LA.
> I'm sure if you put up a who's in FL thread many would "come out of the woodwork" pun intended .


I'm an hour into FL from the Alabama line. Or about 2 hours from Chattahoochee which is the corner of Florida-Bama-Georgia line.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The big incident was a total mess and folks who weren't involved or perhaps not even around for it are still making judgements and assumptions based on a false narrative of who was right and wrong. In the end, those who have chosen their friends poorly will be burned when their so called "friends" throw them to the wolves when something better comes along. Seen it happen a hundred times. It will continue to happen to those who do not learn.
> 
> In the words of Yoda, "faith in your new apprentice, misplaced may be".
> 
> And you are right. The folks who could have straightened things out quickly either didn't or actually poured fuel on the fire.


Rare time right now, I have nothing to add but, truth .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I'm an hour into FL from the Alabama line. Or about 2 hours from Chattahoochee which is the corner of Florida-Bama-Georgia line.


Wow, your in the middle of nowhere lol, but sometimes that's a great place to be .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Wow, your in the middle of nowhere lol, but sometimes that's a great place to be .


Not exactly the edge of the earth but a great place to spend the winter.

But if you do find a saw that you really need between Pensacola and Tallahassee I'd be happy to pick it up for you.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I have no problem with anyone here, as long as they only run huskys .



So, I'm the problem child who runs Stihls, Eh!!!! I'm gonna sick SVK on ya!!!

Fights, I never seen no fights ... well, maybe except in Oil Threads, or Pop Up vs Flat Top, or Ported vs Stock, or Stihl vs Husky, or Round File vs Square File, or Full Comp vs Skip, or Semi vs Chisel, or ...... well just a few ....

So now just to settle everything, the correct answers are Flat Top, Ported, Stihl, Square File and Full Comp! See that, these things are easily solved!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So, I'm the problem child who runs Stihls, Eh!!!! I'm gonna sick SVK on ya!!!
> 
> Fights, I never seen no fights ... well, maybe except in Oil Threads, or Pop Up vs Flat Top, or Ported vs Stock, or Stihl vs Husky, or Round File vs Square File, or Full Comp vs Skip, or Semi vs Chisel, or ...... well just a few ....
> 
> So now just to settle everything, the correct answers are Flat Top, Ported, Stihl, Square File and Full Comp! See that, these things are easily solved!


Only one thing you forgot Chevys .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Not exactly the edge of the earth but a great place to spend the winter.
> 
> But if you do find a saw that you really need between Pensacola and Tallahassee I'd be happy to pick it up for you.


6414203261.html .
Don't tell Mike though .
This is better .
6401214052.html


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> Only one thing you forgot Chevys .


Not Chevys. Fords!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> So, I'm the problem child who runs Stihls, Eh!!!! I'm gonna sick SVK on ya!!!
> 
> Fights, I never seen no fights ... well, maybe except in Oil Threads, or Pop Up vs Flat Top, or Ported vs Stock, or Stihl vs Husky, or Round File vs Square File, or Full Comp vs Skip, or Semi vs Chisel, or ...... well just a few ....
> 
> So now just to settle everything, the correct answers are Flat Top, Ported, Stihl, Square File and Full Comp! See that, these things are easily solved!


I'll stick to my echo's, round file, fire wood hack status. I agree with ported and full comp. The 590 has .006 off the edge of the piston but its domed from the factory so never was flat top.
I missed the big fights by a month or so when I joined so I don't know anything


----------



## Jeffkrib

I usually come on here in the evening to relax and unwind, the last thing I want to do is argue or fight!


----------



## Cowboy254




----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I'd check the plug, very cheap and why not have an extra around, I've got a bunch just don't know what they all go to lol.
> 
> Good idea , a bad vent will act similar, why didn't I think of that lol.



Dealer has changed the plug twice now. I even pulled it to check to see if it was flooded. I have tried to use the saw for 2 months now and have only gotten one tank run dry...and that is a dinky little tank. 

Been in a funk for the past couipel days, couldn't get up any ambition at all so jsut sat around the house.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Dealer has changed the plug twice now. I even pulled it to check to see if it was flooded. I have tried to use the saw for 2 months now and have only gotten one tank run dry...and that is a dinky little tank.
> 
> Been in a funk for the past couipel days, couldn't get up any ambition at all so jsut sat around the house.



Treat yourself to a new 661 and you'll be up and about, long time.


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 616829
> 
> 
> I did snap that last night, 2.5 tanks through a little ms180 gets a fair bit done. 2.5 tanks, so about 650 ml. That's the size of the tank on the 038 I think (maybe it is 600ml). No way would I get that much cut with one tank in the 038.... Although the mountain of chips would be bigger, a lot bigger!
> 
> I can't be bothered to do the maths for you....a UK pint is 567 ml and 20 FL Oz. So if you want us pints it's 650x20)/(567x16). Oh...I just did do the maths!



I like the baby stroller/trolley casually parked nearby the wood pile.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Wow, your in the middle of nowhere lol, but sometimes that's a great place to be .


That is not the middle of nowhere. The middle of nowhere is the Great Salt Lake desert in between SLC and the Nevada border. It's as close to being on the moon as you can get in this country. There's no birds, no bees, no bugs, no deer, coyote, people, houses, trees, grass, weeds or even dirt. If you have never been there you should go. There's so much nothing there it's worth seeing.


----------



## abbott295

Bias-ply tires.


----------



## LondonNeil

Conquistador3 said:


> I like the baby stroller/trolley casually parked nearby the wood pile.



Ha! I nearly took a photo of that but didn't think it was interesting enough, glad you noticed it though. That old pram is my wood hauler. I use it to move rounds and logs from the driveway out front to where ever I'm stacking, I use it to move splits from the splitting area to the final stack, I use it to move splits up to the house. I fill several ikea Blue tote bags with splits, pile several bags into, under and on top of the pram and wheel to the back door then carry the bags inside. Its nice big wheels roll well even on my wintry and very wet rear lawn, London clay soil, euk, heavy and virtually impervious to rain. My lawn can get very very boggy over winter so I try to stay off it as much as I can or it'll end up a mud bath rather than a [poor] lawn. I'd been using it to carry saw and bits down to the wood pile and to move rounds the 10 feet from the pile to my temporary bucking table (the pile of pallets) and to move pallets around 3 at a time, just to minimise the amount of walking around. Its great that pram, so overbuilt as a pram its super tough! I've had massive rounds of ash balanced in it, its regularly bounced down steps when loaded, and 3 ikea bags of dry splits is a fair weight too. Its been in use about 18-20 months and must have moved about 6-7 cord of green wood and 3 cord of dry splits. I'll miss it when I finally overload it one time too many and break it. I've already decided I'd get one of those garden trolleys to replace it but I'm not sure it wold be so good.


----------



## LondonNeil

abbott295 said:


> Bias-ply tires.



Moisture meters.

If we say those words will the spider appear?


----------



## JustJeff

I’m out of the Husqvarna business. Just sold my first real saw, the 365xt. Really liked that saw but It hasn’t seen much use since since I got the 460. Sigh. I miss it already.


----------



## LondonNeil

Like an ex girlfriend? Not as capable as the wife but fun at the time


----------



## rarefish383

We need a Vent, Rant, Scream thread! Or maybe "Scrounging" will work? I over slept, got up at 5, had one tablespoon of coffee left, how do you get 3 cups from one tablespoon? WEAK! The first thread I see is a list of Do's and Don'ts. It says I must have a fire-putter-outer next to the stove. I do, it's a 100 year old brass unit with a glass cup inside with hydrocloric acid in it. When you turn it upside down it reacts and squirts water out, check. I must have a smoke smeller thing. When they built the house in 87 they put one in, check. I got tired of reading, with clear coffee how can you read a do's and don't list, so I stuffed it in the stove and hit it with the Bernz-O-Matic. Can I use my BernO-Matic to start a fire? Then I noticed the thread was 10 years old, and I got suckered into responding to it. I dropped off a new tractor tire to be mounted, NO MY TRACTOR DOES NOT HAVE SEAT BELTS, so while I'm out I'm stopping at 7-11 for a cup of coffee. I have one request, stop bringing up 10 year old threads of stupid list, posted by people that left 8 years ago, because they didn't wear their PPE and got squished when the tried to throw a big leaner the wrong way, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Did you type all that with your safety glasses on?!


----------



## rarefish383

Actually, yes. I had my Oakly full wrap, Deep Water Polarized, Poly carbonate shooting glasses on. They are also my prescription glasses and I can't see with out them. I got a big cup of real coffee in me so I can ease up on the guy that never does anything wrong on the "Do's and Don't" list, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

But, I'm still in shorts, t shirt and crocks, loading up a cord of Oak for my neighbor. I'm also I little cranky because the Briggs on my Huskee won't crank. Taking it to the Briggs Doctor. It may get replaced with a Predator, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> Bias-ply tires.


Don't knock em, been over 150 on them many times , and what a great ride.


woodchip rookie said:


> That is not the middle of nowhere. The middle of nowhere is the Great Salt Lake desert in between SLC and the Nevada border. It's as close to being on the moon as you can get in this country. There's no birds, no bees, no bugs, no deer, coyote, people, houses, trees, grass, weeds or even dirt. If you have never been there you should go. There's so much nothing there it's worth seeing.


Sounds like something/or not something to go see , I'll be sure to take pictures , cause  of nothing .


Cowboy254 said:


> Treat yourself to a new 661 and you'll be up and about, long time.


I've heard stihls cure all sorts of things .


turnkey4099 said:


> Dealer has changed the plug twice now. I even pulled it to check to see if it was flooded. I have tried to use the saw for 2 months now and have only gotten one tank run dry...and that is a dinky little tank.
> 
> Been in a funk for the past couipel days, couldn't get up any ambition at all so jsut sat around the house.


Sorry to here that, I been right there with you. It was a bummer because we got the last blast of upper 50-60 degree wether here and I had some things I wanted to get done, ever counter flash a chimney with big gloves on .
I wonder if it has a pinched line right from the factory, one that was a little long and now has a kink. Doesn't seem like it with the symptoms, but it's also odd being that it's a new saw. I've not heard of anyone having these problems with any of the echo products let alone this ones specifically, and I did a lot of reading on them this summer as I bought a bunch of top handles this year and wanted to be up on the issues of all the models(there really isn't to many options out there.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Moisture meters.
> 
> If we say those words will the spider appear?


He just might .
If you want really dry wood, you gotta have a stihl mm, it's a stihl thing you wouldn't understand .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Actually, yes. I had my Oakly full wrap, Deep Water Polarized, Poly carbonate shooting glasses on. They are also my prescription glasses and I can't see with out them. I got a big cup of real coffee in me so I can ease up on the guy that never does anything wrong on the "Do's and Don't" list, Joe.


That's awesome, I have safety glasses with readers, really helps when you have to read those lists of dos and don'ts in the mornings by the wood stove .
If you were a little closer I would have thrown another pot on for ya .


----------



## nomad_archer

Man it would be a scroungers paradise up at camp. They are cutting timber everywhere. There are good everywhere you look. In the last few years it hasn't been uncommon to hunt with a chorus of saws and heavy equipment in the background. This time we scrounged up some deer. My hunting buddy got a doe on Saturday and I scored one on Monday afternoon. She wasn't as big as I thought but she will taste better than that tag. It was a banner seeason up at camp. Three hunters and 4 deer. We didn't see many deer but the ones we did see took a ride in the truck.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I’m out of the Husqvarna business. Just sold my first real saw, the 365xt. Really liked that saw but It hasn’t seen much use since since I got the 460. Sigh. I miss it already.


.
That's alright, the 460 will keep up okay, beside the 460 has a better resale value if you need the cash down the rd and they normally sell a little quicker as stihl has done a lot of advertising for us .
I like the 365xtorq a lot though, great saw.
The great thing is if you want another there will be plenty for sale in the near future with everyone getting all pumped about the next greatest saw in the world hitting the market soon, either the orange one or the creamsicle version.
Here's one I scrounged up, I also have one with a standard handle I should list, it has very low hrs on, this one has a good amount of hrs in it.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> Man it would be a scroungers paradise up at camp. They are cutting timber everywhere. There are good everywhere you look. In the last few years it hasn't been uncommon to hunt with a chorus of saws and heavy equipment in the background. This time we scrounged up some deer. My hunting buddy got a doe on Saturday and I scored one on Monday afternoon. She wasn't as big as I thought but she will taste better than that tag. It was a banner seeason up at camp. Three hunters and 4 deer. We didn't see many deer but the ones we did see took a ride in the truck.


Nice work Trevor .
Way to get us back on topic as well .


----------



## panolo

turnkey4099 said:


> Yours too?? I bought one. CS 303T, as an emergency fill in for my Stihl 193T. I have not managed to get any use out of it. Fires right up in the morning, runs/cuts well (when it warms up which takes a quit a bit of cutting before it finally leans out). Shut it down to pile brush, pick it up and can't even get a "pop" out of it. Multiple trips back to dealer who can find no problem with it.



I know in larger equip we have seen vapor lock, bad/weak diaphragm pump, spark plugs, and coils act the same way. Most times it was always fuel related and usually at that it was the diaphragm. Good luck and I hope it gets figured out. Nothing worse than having lost confidence in a piece of equip.


----------



## panolo

@chipper1 That thing is pretty enough for the Swedish bikini team


----------



## muddstopper

methuselah
16pt


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> @chipper1 That thing is pretty enough for the Swedish bikini team


I've got a couple others too .
The oe in this ad is the real clean one, both the xtorq above and the xpw build in this ad have some hrs on them. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/couple-more-372s-two-for-tuesday-sale.314734/


----------



## MustangMike

My first Mustang, a 1967 289 4 speed fastback, had Goodyear Polyglass belted wide ovals, they were considered Bad A$$ at the time. I did a lot of "drifting" with that car before I ever heard of the term!

Yea, there is an advantage to owning a Husky saw ... there are always plenty of parts saws available to help you out with repairs!!!

Muddstopper, Real nice Buck, but don't drink the water he was drinking!!!


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> methuselahView attachment 616970
> 16pt


Did you have to break out the silenced 22mag and with a streamlite mounted on it .
Great job .


MustangMike said:


> My first Mustang, a 1967 289 4 speed fastback, had Goodyear Polyglass belted wide ovals, they were considered Bad A$$ at the time. I did a lot of "drifting" with that car before I ever heard of the term!
> 
> Yea, there is an advantage to owning a Husky saw ... there are always plenty of parts saws available to help you out with repairs!!!
> 
> Muddstopper, Real nice Buck, but don't drink the water he was drinking!!!


What your saying is you were probably doing it before it was a term.
That sounds like a great time, I can't wait until winter, then I can get sideways without getting in to much trouble .
I've actually sold way more stihl parts saws. I just finally got my hands on a 562 with a scored piston, been waiting a while for one.
One bummer to owning a stihl that gets at me (because I don't shop at the dealers) is the need to order parts through them. Between that and the handling(which I realize is a personal preference) it steers me more towards the huskys, but I like saws and will own and run them all as I'm sure you know by now. 
Must have been Flint water , sad situation there .


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Did you have to break out the silenced 22mag and with a streamlite mounted on it .
> Great job .


 Well the story goes something like this. I was driving home late, around 10pm or so, when I seen this monster buck jump the fence into my pasture. Not having a gun in the car, I hurried to get parked in my driveway and ran into the house as fast as I could. Lucky for me I had my Marlin stainless bolt action with the 6x24x50mm SWFA tactical scope in 22mag already loaded and the safety off setting beside the entry door. My mini mag was setting on the table so I strapped it on to the rifle and headed out the back door. A quick sweep of the field with the lite showed the buck was still there and was trying to mount a doe. So I crept off the porch and sneaked down to the fence and got in position. I had to wait a couple of minutes until the buck did his deed with the doe. Just when he dismounted and was looking quite pleased with himself I turned on the lite and fired, striking him in the right ear. Hit the ground like a ton of rocks. Of course the hunt was the easy part, now I had to get that big animal back to the house. So I headed over to little brothers barn and got his tractor with the fel and lifted the deer into the back of my truck, durn that sucker was heavy. I then backed the truck under my shed and used a come along to raise it for skinning and gutting, letting the guts spill out into the fel bucket. Hauled the guts out back and down in the wood to feed the coyotes, for my next nite time hunt. Nothing goes to waste around here.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Well the story goes something like this. I was driving home late, around 10pm or so, when I seen this monster buck jump the fence into my pasture. Not having a gun in the car, I hurried to get parked in my driveway and ran into the house as fast as I could. Lucky for me I had my Marlin stainless bolt action with the 6x24x50mm SWFA tactical scope in 22mag already loaded and the safety off setting beside the entry door. My mini mag was setting on the table so I strapped it on to the rifle and headed out the back door. A quick sweep of the field with the lite showed the buck was still there and was trying to mount a doe. So I crept off the porch and sneaked down to the fence and got in position. I had to wait a couple of minutes until the buck did his deed with the doe. Just when he dismounted and was looking quite pleased with himself I turned on the lite and fired, striking him in the right ear. Hit the ground like a ton of rocks. Of course the hunt was the easy part, now I had to get that big animal back to the house. So I headed over to little brothers barn and got his tractor with the fel and lifted the deer into the back of my truck, durn that sucker was heavy. I then backed the truck under my shed and used a come along to raise it for skinning and gutting, letting the guts spill out into the fel bucket. Hauled the guts out back and down in the wood to feed the coyotes, for my next nite time hunt. Nothing goes to waste around here.


Seems that story has either been told before, or lived out once or twice .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> So now just to settle everything, the correct answers are Flat Top, Ported, Stihl, Square File and Full Comp! See that, these things are easily solved!


Where is your pal from Connecticut? He is going to disagree with all of those. And Fiskars suck too LMFAO!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I'll stick to my echo's, round file, fire wood hack status. I agree with ported and full comp. The 590 has .006 off the edge of the piston but its domed from the factory so never was flat top.
> I missed the big fights by a month or so when I joined so I don't know anything


According to our YANKee friend, ported and muffler modded saws dont make any more power, just more noise


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Moisture meters.
> 
> If we say those words will the spider appear?


He is too busy over in Political these days to visit us. I miss the old days in here. Need some sour owl crap comments!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> .
> That's alright, the 460 will keep up okay, beside the 460 has a better resale value if you need the cash down the rd and they normally sell a little quicker as stihl has done a lot of advertising for us .
> I like the 365xtorq a lot though, great saw.
> The great thing is if you want another there will be plenty for sale in the near future with everyone getting all pumped about the next greatest saw in the world hitting the market soon, either the orange one or the creamsicle version.
> Here's one I scrounged up, I also have one with a standard handle I should list, it has very low hrs on, this one has a good amount of hrs in it.
> View attachment 616963
> View attachment 616964


Wedge it up with an orange, nice.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> methuselahView attachment 616970
> 16pt


Oh man that is a beauty. You just got him?


----------



## panolo

muddstopper said:


> methuselahView attachment 616970
> 16pt



This one came from Pennsylvania. It was in a magazine if I remember correct. Scored like a 198.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wedge it up with an orange, nice.


Or get the kids to hold them for me, whatever works Steve.


----------



## chipper1

Oh I forgot to share in keeping with the scrounging nature of the thread I was getting off the e-way the other day and something caught my eye, I just couldn't stop thinking about it and turned around as soon as I could.
Score, six small rounds, not sure how to split the exactly, but I'll figure that out later.

I also found this when I brought some wood in.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Treat yourself to a new 661 and you'll be up and about, long time.


Stihlagra


chipper1 said:


> I've heard stihls cure all sorts of things .


Poverty aint one of 'em.


----------



## James Miller

My daughter wanted to try her hand at fileing chain last night. Figured what the heck have at it. Maybe she'll get good at it and I can make it one of her chores


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, I have safety glasses with readers, really helps when you have to read those lists of dos and don'ts in the mornings by the wood stove .
> If you were a little closer I would have thrown another pot on for ya .


If I knew you had a pot on I would have been on the next flight out, can't be more than a couple or three hours, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

So I decided to take a break from the big stuff today and get all the kindling cut up.
This is everything a 16 would do in one pass.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Or get the kids to hold them for me, whatever works Steve.
> View attachment 616995


You can blow that photo up and put it on the walls at her 21st. It's a parents right to embarrass one's kids and posing with a husky will do it every time ;-)


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Don't knock em, been over 150 on them many times , and what a great ride.
> 
> Sounds like something/or not something to go see , I'll be sure to take pictures , cause  of nothing .
> 
> I've heard stihls cure all sorts of things .
> 
> Sorry to here that, I been right there with you. It was a bummer because we got the last blast of upper 50-60 degree wether here and I had some things I wanted to get done, ever counter flash a chimney with big gloves on .
> I wonder if it has a pinched line right from the factory, one that was a little long and now has a kink. Doesn't seem like it with the symptoms, but it's also odd being that it's a new saw. I've not heard of anyone having these problems with any of the echo products let alone this ones specifically, and I did a lot of reading on them this summer as I bought a bunch of top handles this year and wanted to be up on the issues of all the models(there really isn't to many options out there.



I dropped it off with the dealer this morning. He's talking replacement or refund. I told him to play with it and I'll give it one last try. I suggested the tank vent in case he hadn't considered that. I am sure it will be the same old, same old. It'll fire right up for him cold (does for me) but also warm (won't do it at all for me).


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I dropped it off with the dealer this morning. He's talking replacement or refund. I told him to play with it and I'll give it one last try. I suggested the tank vent in case he hadn't considered that. I am sure it will be the same old, same old. It'll fire right up for him cold (does for me) but also warm (won't do it at all for me).


If he gives you a replacement ask him what he will be doing with it/when it will be in the dumpster, I'll give it a try if the price is right, I'm confident it's not something major but it will be a very simple fix when found.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Poverty aint one of 'em.


I disagree on that point, selling stihls keeps me in the black .


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> I dropped it off with the dealer this morning. He's talking replacement or refund. I told him to play with it and I'll give it one last try. I suggested the tank vent in case he hadn't considered that. I am sure it will be the same old, same old. It'll fire right up for him cold (does for me) but also warm (won't do it at all for me).



For top handles the stihl 19xT series are good. 192 was great. I bought 4 of them. 
1 - had it one month and ran over it with a load of wood - trash can...actually on the self for maybe parts.
2 - Couldn't find it one morning, figured it grew legs.
3. Bought to replace #2 and then found #2 where I had put it.
3. Back to dealer at half price.
3. Grew legs one night and didn't even wave bye-bye.
4. 193T to replace #3.

192 was a dream to start. 
194 is a bear to pull. Pulls _*hard*_ cold. Dealer said it was because they put a smaller wheel on the starter. 

One big drawback to the Echo CS303T is the tank, very small.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> You can blow that photo up and put it on the walls at her 21st. It's a parents right to embarrass one's kids and posing with a husky will do it every time ;-)


Stihls just don't do it for my kids, I tried lol.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> For top handles the stihl 19xT series are good. 192 was great. I bought 4 of them.
> 1 - had it one month and ran over it with a load of wood - trash can...actually on the self for maybe parts.
> 2 - Couldn't find it one morning, figured it grew legs.
> 3. Bought to replace #2 and then found #2 where I had put it.
> 3. Back to dealer at half price.
> 3. Grew legs one night and didn't even wave bye-bye.
> 4. 193T to replace #3.
> 
> 192 was a dream to start.
> 194 is a bear to pull. Pulls _*hard*_ cold. Dealer said it was because they put a smaller wheel on the starter.
> 
> One big drawback to the Echo CS303T is the tank, very small.


I've had a good number of the 192/193's and I think they all start a little goofy, but once running they are strong little saws for their weight and start very easy.
I have a couple 540xp's now and I have a 201 rear handle I need to finish the mods on. The one thing about the newer 201c is that it has a small fuel tanks also. My buddy had the 355 I can borrow any time I want but I haven't tried it yet. I usually just figure out the going rate for a used tool and then buy it for just a bit less to try it out, if I don't like it I sell it usually at a slight profit and if I do I usually look for nicer one and then sell the first one. I've bought and sold equipment this way for many years. If you want to make money buying and selling get into small mowers and zero turns, great money in those.
I've not ran one over yet, but came close . I did have my little 2153 stolen, it was the fastest stock standard carb 50cc saw I've ran, kinda like mike says about some of his, they are just great runners. I had an ms310 that ran like that too, honestly it was a beast, and would do a great job pulling a 24"(don't tell anyone I said that).
What does your dealer sell?


----------



## svk

Sometimes you get a saw with optimum porting, timing, and tune and they just run better. Curious to know what day of the week they were assembled, certainly not a Monday morning or Friday afternoon model LOL


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sometimes you get a saw with optimum porting, timing, and tune and they just run better. Curious to know what day of the week they were assembled, certainly not a Monday morning or Friday afternoon model LOL


Never know, maybe someone thinks I'll show them and it ends up being better lol.
The Porter's will say the same thing, not sure why, but this one has all the same numbers and it visibly faster.


----------



## farmer steve

ON TOPIC!!!! Made some little ones out of big ones today from the scrounge i brought home the other day.six of these.

made this. ash,walnut,mulberry and maple


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Stihls just don't do it for my kids, I tried lol.
> View attachment 617046


He's looking over at that 090, just out of the shot, that you wouldn't let him pose with.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> ON TOPIC!!!! Made some little ones out of big ones today from the scrounge i brought home the other day.six of these.View attachment 617047
> 
> made this. ash,walnut,mulberry and maple
> View attachment 617049



So , you use a shopping cart instead of a pram ?


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> ON TOPIC!!!! Made some little ones out of big ones today from the scrounge i brought home the other day.six of these.View attachment 617047
> 
> made this. ash,walnut,mulberry and maple
> View attachment 617049



I got the same splitter, and love it!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

How's your investment fun going?? And the hot rod?? Hey I can get you 20% off a Z06.....

Brand new.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and I was at a Corporate meeting all day, big boss man says "for your family" we'd get you a smoking deal on the GT350

Our organization is up a little over 1M for the year, 500k of it is my store. They ran with my ideas for all the stores at the meeting today. Remember what we were talking about up at deer camp.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> He's looking over at that 090, just out of the shot, that you wouldn't let him pose with.


No hard core milling saw just yet.


MechanicMatt said:


> Oh and I was at a Corporate meeting all day, big boss man says "for your family" we'd get you a smoking deal on the GT350
> 
> Our organization is up a little over 1M for the year, 500k of it is my store. They ran with my ideas for all the stores at the meeting today. Remember what we were talking about up at deer camp.


No, which part, could you remind me lol.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> He's looking over at that 090, just out of the shot, that you wouldn't let him pose with.


No hard core milling saw just yet, and it would probably be a 395 or a 880, but a 3120 would work. I've seen what can be done with a CSM and I'd much rather wait and get a BSM, but I don't see that happening. 
I'm sure I could mill something with the 660 .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Shoot chipper, i watched a guy beat a MS441 to death milling ash with it.

No, cant tell you what was discussed at deer camp, family secret.


----------



## MustangMike

I did not beat it to death, I made all the Ash posts & beams for the cabin and still runs like new! (and it is not M-Tronic, and it was stock, never even pulled the carb limiters).


----------



## muddstopper

panolo said:


> This one came from Pennsylvania. It was in a magazine if I remember correct. Scored like a 198.


Now why did you want to spoil it, and I was all set to give a second, really, really, true story about how I stalked that deer for miles thru the brush.

Actually that isnt the one in any magazine, and I didnt kill it, but it was taken just over the hill from my house, by a lady hunter, or she lied about it. Cant be sure either way. I do know there is/was one that big with drop tines in my pasture a few times that I have actually seen and I assume this is the same one considering where it was supposely killed. Hunting my back yard has been a boon for big deer this year, I know of 3 8pointers and a 9pt killed within sight of my house and there has been 3 more big bucks killed by cars right in front of my house. Last time I saw Methusala he had 2 big 8pt range bucks and one little 4 pointer with him, but that was back in sept.

Well you made me think about it so I went looking and you are right, that deer did come from pa. Here I was thinking old methusala had been killed because I was pranked. But on a happy note, old methusala must be still alive


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Shoot chipper, i watched a guy beat a MS441 to death milling ash with it.
> 
> No, cant tell you what was discussed at deer camp, family secret.


I tried LOL, I was going to say I'd like to have the 350, thought that might make it more convincing .


MustangMike said:


> I did not beat it to death, I made all the Ash posts & beams for the cabin and still runs like new! (and it is not M-Tronic, and it was stock, never even pulled the carb limiters).


Is that green wood, almost all our ash is dead and hard as heck or pinky, not a lot of middle ground.
Do you still have that one.
The Mtronic version I had was a sweet sounding saw, bone stock and smooth as a husky .


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I've had a good number of the 192/193's and I think they all start a little goofy, but once running they are strong little saws for their weight and start very easy.
> I have a couple 540xp's now and I have a 201 rear handle I need to finish the mods on. The one thing about the newer 201c is that it has a small fuel tanks also. My buddy had the 355 I can borrow any time I want but I haven't tried it yet. I usually just figure out the going rate for a used tool and then buy it for just a bit less to try it out, if I don't like it I sell it usually at a slight profit and if I do I usually look for nicer one and then sell the first one. I've bought and sold equipment this way for many years. If you want to make money buying and selling get into small mowers and zero turns, great money in those.
> I've not ran one over yet, but came close . I did have my little 2153 stolen, it was the fastest stock standard carb 50cc saw I've ran, kinda like mike says about some of his, they are just great runners. I had an ms310 that ran like that too, honestly it was a beast, and would do a great job pulling a 24"(don't tell anyone I said that).
> What does your dealer sell?



Yes on the 310. I bought one back when they first came out, wore a 20 & 24 bar for many years eating 10+ cord/yr. Still running but is old and tired, sometimes sounds and cuts like in olden times, other times doesn't come up to speed. I checked with dealer on rebuild. Not economical. I use it occasionally just for old ltimes sake.

Stihl dealer is an Ace hardware with one great mechanic. Echo is a rental store. He sells a lot of echos and also seems to know saws.


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Ha! I nearly took a photo of that but didn't think it was interesting enough, glad you noticed it though. That old pram is my wood hauler. I use it to move rounds and logs from the driveway out front to where ever I'm stacking, I use it to move splits from the splitting area to the final stack, I use it to move splits up to the house. I fill several ikea Blue tote bags with splits, pile several bags into, under and on top of the pram and wheel to the back door then carry the bags inside. Its nice big wheels roll well even on my wintry and very wet rear lawn, London clay soil, euk, heavy and virtually impervious to rain. My lawn can get very very boggy over winter so I try to stay off it as much as I can or it'll end up a mud bath rather than a [poor] lawn. I'd been using it to carry saw and bits down to the wood pile and to move rounds the 10 feet from the pile to my temporary bucking table (the pile of pallets) and to move pallets around 3 at a time, just to minimise the amount of walking around. Its great that pram, so overbuilt as a pram its super tough! I've had massive rounds of ash balanced in it, its regularly bounced down steps when loaded, and 3 ikea bags of dry splits is a fair weight too. Its been in use about 18-20 months and must have moved about 6-7 cord of green wood and 3 cord of dry splits. I'll miss it when I finally overload it one time too many and break it. I've already decided I'd get one of those garden trolleys to replace it but I'm not sure it wold be so good.



Compared to what most people here would use it for, that's a sensible and appropriate use for a pram. 

I've been wondering why nobody has picked up the Dyson Ballbarrow design yet. I haven't seen one for sale in over a decade and as mine (a sorry thing I inherited from my father) is rotting away despite repairs.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> So , you use a shopping cart instead of a pram ?


the cart is one of my "firewood for sale' vehicles. Fill it up , "yes ma'am that will be $20 please".



MustangMike said:


> I got the same splitter, and love it!!!


i wanted the DHT splitter but when this popped up on clearance i couldn't pass it up for $629.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> If I knew you had a pot on I would have been on the next flight out, can't be more than a couple or three hours, Joe.


Better hurry Joe, this ones about gone , but theres more .
Last time I was on the coast I was picking up a Honda Civic I "won" on eBay, had a nice drive back.
Back in the day I ran a lot of loads into lawnguyland, glad I don't have to do that anymore .


turnkey4099 said:


> Yes on the 310. I bought one back when they first came out, wore a 20 & 24 bar for many years eating 10+ cord/yr. Still running but is old and tired, sometimes sounds and cuts like in olden times, other times doesn't come up to speed. I checked with dealer on rebuild. Not economical. I use it occasionally just for old ltimes sake.
> 
> Stihl dealer is an Ace hardware with one great mechanic. Echo is a rental store. He sells a lot of echos and also seems to know saws.


Interesting how that works when you get that one, but also a bummer when you run the others and they just don't stack up.
We have a stihl/husky dealer at the local Ace, he's moving more to the stihls. He doesn't do much selling of the saws, but is very good at knowing where everything in the store is lol. Then we have a husky stihl dealer(independent hardware store) in the next town over, I've tried to get in with these guys for buying used saws/project saws for a long time, but they won't work with me at all . The Ace had a great mechanic and him and I had a good relationship and he could order parts for me at a slight discount, but I can get them cheaper most times, the bummer is he moved a couple hrs away.
You could put a 390 cylinder kit on the 310, with a big carb the guys are getting some impressive gains.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't currently own the 441, but it still lives next door.

HL Supply just developed and Pop Up piston for the 390 (since you can not delete the base gasket on a clamshell) if you are looking for some addl performance.


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the Ash trees on my Catskill property are still alive (unlike all the dead ones down here), but every year the storms blow many of them down.

When dead, they go punky fast, (when in the shade), but most of these were blow downs that still had roots in the ground. We milled them, stacked, stickered and strapped them in an open area, and the majority of them stayed good. Ash is very strong for it's weight.

We used 8 - 12' posts, 2 - 17' posts, 4 - 20' beams and 3 - 27' beams for the post + beam construction (cabin is 20' X 24" with 1.5' over hangs). All post and beam were 6.5" x 6.5", except the ridge beam which was 9.75' X 3".

No electricity up there, we raised the sides with a hand cranked rope winch.


----------



## MustangMike

We used dimensional lumber for the roof + second story flooring. The floor is 8' high on a 12' high post.

The 17' posts (front & back) were set in place after the 4 - 20' cross beams were in place. Then we strapped extension ladders to the 17' posts (sticking about 6' above them) and used rope + pulley to haul the ridge beam up.

Siding is just stained 5/8" plywood, with cement board on around the bottom to keep the porcupines out. They will chew right through plywood.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We used dimensional lumber for the roof + second story flooring. The floor is 8' high on a 12' high post.
> 
> The 17' posts (front & back) were set in place after the 4 - 20' cross beams were in place. Then we strapped extension ladders to the 17' posts (sticking about 6' above them) and used rope + pulley to haul the ridge beam up.
> 
> Siding is just stained 5/8" plywood, with cement board on around the bottom to keep the porcupines out. They will chew right through plywood.


I like the long/tall windows. Cabins often have little tiny windows that barely let light in.

It is cool that much of the materials were sourced on site. When I build a woodshed at my hunting cabin I think I am going to do timber frame with chainsaw milled beams.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I don't currently own the 441, but it still lives next door.
> 
> HL Supply just developed and Pop Up piston for the 390 (since you can not delete the base gasket on a clamshell) if you are looking for some addl performance.


Cool to know. 

My my how things have changed. Just a couple years ago, popup pistons were the devil


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Cool to know.
> 
> My my how things have changed. Just a couple years ago, popup pistons were the devil


Maybe I can add some more to my signature over there .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> We used dimensional lumber for the roof + second story flooring. The floor is 8' high on a 12' high post.
> 
> The 17' posts (front & back) were set in place after the 4 - 20' cross beams were in place. Then we strapped extension ladders to the 17' posts (sticking about 6' above them) and used rope + pulley to haul the ridge beam up.
> 
> Siding is just stained 5/8" plywood, with cement board on around the bottom to keep the porcupines out. They will chew right through plywood.


That's all super cool Mike .
That's what all of us probably want to do something much like with our own little flavors added to it .
You've seen my little village out back with the shed(looks like a shack), then the kids playhouse(future hunting shack or to be sold), then the woodshed which will have some siding installed soon. It's fun to build these type of things for sure. Maybe I need to get the CSM I've had in the basement out and make something happen, got a nice square chain I can borrow .
To stay somewhat on topic I got another scrounge today, but I'm not sure you guys would be interested in them, both are all orange.
Also missed this one today , hope my buddy @Armbru84 got it.


----------



## Armbru84

chipper1 said:


> That's all super cool Mike .
> That's what all of us probably want to do something much like with our own little flavors added to it .
> You've seen my little village out back with the shed(looks like a shack), then the kids playhouse(future hunting shack or to be sold), then the woodshed which will have some siding installed soon. It's fun to build these type of things for sure. Maybe I need to get the CSM I've had in the basement out and make something happen, got a nice square chain I can borrow .
> To stay somewhat on topic I got another scrounge today, but I'm not sure you guys would be interested in them, both are all orange.
> Also missed this one today , hope my buddy @Armbru84 got it.
> View attachment 617238


I wish


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Maybe I can add some more to my signature over there .


Somewhere in here there is a thread with many of the saw intelligentsia adamantly stating that finger ports DO NOT WORK.


----------



## chipper1

Armbru84 said:


> I wish


Me too . I was really hoping you got it .
In did manage to scrounge something up so the week ending better than it began.
@James Miller will probably like it .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Somewhere in here there is a thread with many of the saw intelligentsia adamantly stating that finger ports DO NOT WORK.


I think I remember something about pop up pistons not working either, wonder who designed it .


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I don't currently own the 441, but it still lives next door.
> 
> HL Supply just developed and Pop Up piston for the 390 (since you can not delete the base gasket on a clamshell) if you are looking for some addl performance.


 Sounds like a fun way to hurt some feelings. Ported pop up 390 sleeper saw. Remember reading Randy did a 390 that turned out to be a pretty good saw.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I think I remember something about pop up pistons not working either, wonder who designed it .


Dont know who first started using it but I know who used it extensively in their builds. Call *BS* if you want.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> We used dimensional lumber for the roof + second story flooring. The floor is 8' high on a 12' high post.
> 
> The 17' posts (front & back) were set in place after the 4 - 20' cross beams were in place. Then we strapped extension ladders to the 17' posts (sticking about 6' above them) and used rope + pulley to haul the ridge beam up.
> 
> Siding is just stained 5/8" plywood, with cement board on around the bottom to keep the porcupines out. They will chew right through plywood.


That's a nice cabin. My buddies cabin in grantsville Maryland looks like a shack in comparison. But its somewhere to disappear to.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Somewhere in here there is a thread with many of the saw intelligentsia adamantly stating that finger ports DO NOT WORK.


Neither do battery-powered saws. Or plastic handled splitting mauls . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Neither do battery-powered saws. Or plastic handled splitting mauls . . . .
> 
> Philbert


The maul wars were probably the best. There was still some civility as compared to the builder wars but man did people get mad at the Fiskars LOL.

You had some legendary quotes from those. You already know which one is my favorite


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Me too . I was really hoping you got it .
> In did manage to scrounge something up so the week ending better than it began.
> @James Miller will probably like it .


So its a big domar saw or a 600 series Echo .


----------



## MechanicMatt

James, our old cabin was a shack. Built when I was 11. It beat the hell out of a tent though. Here's some pictures of us patching the poor old girls roof.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Can you guys guess who the fella wearing the STIHL hat is.....


----------



## 95custmz

Uncle Mustang Mike?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Absolutely


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, my pal said we are good to go to hunt the farm


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, staying in the tent in the winter was awfully rough, even though we had a tent platform. We must have been tougher back then!!!

The first cabin was only 12 X 20, and the walls were only 8', so you could barely sleep in the loft, and had to crawl in. But it was warm and dry, so it beat the heck out of the tent! The loft was only in the back half. Got real crowded with 5 people, which is a breeze in the new place.

I prefabbed the whole thing in my driveway, and we put it up in one weekend in 1991 (me Matt and his Dad Matt Sr). We even put the old tent platform on a trailer and hauled it up the hill with a PU Truck so we could use it as the floor in the back of the cabin. The wood stove is in the front, so no floor there, just the Blue Stone.

We learned the hard way it needed metal sides, the Porkys ate through the walls and got in, what destructive little Bast****!!! They piss + crap on everything, were eating the plywood thin from the inside, and were even eating my treated beams! Glad I thought of using cement board in the out house and new cabin. Seems to work real well and is a lot cheaper and easier to use than steel. FYI, Porky's will also eat aluminum, you should see my door jam!


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> James, our old cabin was a shack. Built when I was 11. It beat the hell out of a tent though. Here's some pictures of us patching the poor old girls roof. View attachment 617273
> View attachment 617274
> View attachment 617275


That's more like it. There's 2 nice cabins right by his. We talk about redoing it but never get around to it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

'91, oh I was 10 not 11. I just remember being young and happy to be building something with the men


----------



## MustangMike

Took us about 25 years! As I was hunting, I kept seeing all these Ash Trees blown down on the ground, and mentally kept track of where they were, cause you would not find em with the leaves up. Knowing they will likely never regrow (due to the Emerald Ash Bore), and remembering my Aunt's barn that was over 100 yrs old, but still had bark on some of the corners of the posts, the wheels started turning in my head, and I bought a Beam Machine for about $25 and we got started!


----------



## MechanicMatt

My daughters and I are standing on/in the loft repairing the roof. That'll give you some reference how much room was up there. The new cabin has a second floor we can actually stand and walk around on. I feel spoiled....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wow, that one pic! It has a picture of my $500 S10 and $100 quad. I didn't think the 2wd s10 was going to make it up the mountain, luckily the weight of that quad gave me the traction needed on that second switch back, it's dicey on that turn.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> My daughters and I are standing on/in the loft repairing the roof. That'll give you some reference how much room was up there. The new cabin has a second floor we can actually stand and walk around on. I feel spoiled....



You forgot to mention the donated (by death) round par-qua Oak table on the second floor we designated as a card table, talk about being spoiled! Plus, solar panels for the batteries, and an inverter and LED lights!!! No more hissing Coleman lanterns to run out of fuel!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got started, that's a understatement. Lots of dragging trees out with that trailer I made up and whooping pops quad. My lil junky quad did a ton of running around that weekend providing "support". It was hard work but fun work.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> So its a big domar saw or a 600 series Echo .


Nope, just a little one, got it in a nice combo deal .


----------



## JustJeff

I’ve never run an echo saw. They are sharp looking if nothing else.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's the only thing that is sharp....

Hehehehehe


I briefly had a cs400, got 6 years ago for free. Put a carb kit in it and moved it down the line.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wouldn't mind a twin 610evl, they are cool saws


----------



## Lowhog

A minty twin on the Minnesota cl but spendy at 500.00.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nope, just a little one, got it in a nice combo deal .
> View attachment 617296


370? I'm still looking for a cheap cs400 to muff mod and give Steves 241 fits



MechanicMatt said:


> That's the only thing that is sharp....
> 
> Hehehehehe
> 
> 
> I briefly had a cs400, got 6 years ago for free. Put a carb kit in it and moved it down the line.


The 400 with the cat gutted is a strong saw for 40cc. When I pick up a 70+cc saw it won't be an echo but the 60cc and down stuff is pretty good.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I’ve never run an echo saw. They are sharp looking if nothing else.


Me either, that I owned lol.
I've not ran many of them though. Kinda bummed this one is a clamshell, but it actually sounds really cool.
I may have to sell a stihl or two now .


MechanicMatt said:


> That's the only thing that is sharp....Hehehehehe I briefly had a cs400, got 6 years ago for free. Put a carb kit in it and moved it down the line.


That's not true, orange is my favorite color . Besides it came with three other sharp chains, another orange saw with 3 extra chains, but wait there's more also an orange husky powerbox.


Lowhog said:


> A minty twin on the Minnesota cl but spendy at 500.00.


Did someone say minty .
I would like to have one of those too, but other things must come first.
Other part of the scrounge, just wait until I get it cleaned up .


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Can you guys guess who the fella wearing the STIHL hat is.....


I was going to ask until I saw the cap as IIRC he and your dad look very similar.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nope, just a little one, got it in a nice combo deal .
> View attachment 617296


352? I have two of them going in the trading post soon. Run MUCH better with the cat removed.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Me either, that I owned lol.
> I've not ran many of them though. Kinda bummed this one is a clamshell, but it actually sounds really cool.
> I may have to sell a stihl or two now .
> 
> That's not true, orange is my favorite color . Besides i came with three other sharp chains, another orange saw with 3 extra chains, but wait there's more also an orange husky powerbox.
> 
> Did someone say minty .
> I would like to have one of those too, but other things must come first.
> Other part of the scrounge, just wait until I get it cleaned up .
> View attachment 617306
> View attachment 617308
> View attachment 617309


Stop posting stuff like this and your 346. Jeez louise.


----------



## MustangMike

I'd offer to buy that nice 372 from ya, but I only have saws that cut wood, and get strapped to the ATV, and are put in the trailer, and ... it would not look that pretty for long, so what's the use!

My brand new MMWS MS 261 Ver II has more battle scars than that!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 352? I have two of them going in the trading post soon. Run MUCH better with the cat removed.


No this is the little cs310. I pulled the choke on it when I got it home and flipped the switch on and pulled like 10 times and she started . Then I piss revved it a bit until she seemed to warm up and then started to look it over and saw the primer bulb . 


svk said:


> Stop posting stuff like this and your 346. Jeez louise.


Just sharing a facet of my day of scrounging. It's nice when it goes well, as you know it hasn't always, but I'm not sure what I'd post for that maybe a piece of punky wood hitting me in the head, or me getting my butt kicked.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'd offer to buy that nice 372 from ya, but I only have saws that cut wood, and get strapped to the ATV, and are put in the trailer, and ... it would not look that pretty for long, so what's the use!
> 
> My brand new MMWS MS 261 Ver II has more battle scars than that!


I hear you Mike. I have a hard time with something so nice myself to be honest.
The MMWS 2166 I just sold a bit ago had no chips out of the paint and was in perfect condition, by the time I sold it it had chips off the front and one of the decals was coming off . All that after 3 or 4 tanks of fuel .
So I figure buy cleaner saws if I run 10 or less tanks in every saw that comes through here they will all leave in pretty good condition and I get all my work done . 
You liking the 261, I'm really thinking a ported 241 would be a great work saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Well finally got to try out the 385 for its intended purpose

might wait till spring for the rest, that frozen wood is some hard cuttin stuff.


----------



## Logger nate

Trying to ignore chipper and all his beautiful saws.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> You liking the 261, I'm really thinking a ported 241 would be a great work saw.



I love that little 261, Randy did a great job on it. I run it with 18" 3/8 square filed. It is a Ver II, and they are very light (over 1/2 lb lighter).

I let my friend Harold run it in some Ash + Cherry and he looks up at me and says "you just can't stop this thing".

For anything 16" or less, or limbing, you won't need anything else.

Oh yea, my brother really likes his 241. It is all stock, but super light and cuts well.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I love that little 261, Randy did a great job on it. I run it with 18" 3/8 square filed. It is a Ver II, and they are very light (over 1/2 lb lighter).
> 
> I let my friend Harold run it in some Ash + Cherry and he looks up at me and says "you just can't stop this thing".
> 
> For anything 16" or less, or limbing, you won't need anything else.
> 
> Oh yea, my brother really likes his 241. It is all stock, but super light and cuts well.


I wasn't impressed at all with the stock 261 vs II had, I thought my 550's ran right with it with an 18 and I prefer the handling of the husky.
But I would imagine if I had a ported 241 I would run the 18, I wouldn't cut with the whole bar, as I don't with my 50cc saws running an 18, that I would probably opt for that over the 550 as long as the stihl still got better fuel economy. This is mainly for saws I plan on working with(tree jobs), but for cutting firewood or non paying jobs where I want to play I still would run the 346's. 
Either way I believe in a good two saw plan, 2 saws of every cc range you will be using that day .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well finally got to try out the 385 for its intended purposeView attachment 617333
> View attachment 617334
> might wait till spring for the rest, that frozen wood is some hard cuttin stuff.


Looks very nice Nate, as always, and a great view.


Logger nate said:


> Trying to ignore chipper and all his beautiful saws.


How many would you like, will trade for a beautiful truck .


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds like a plan!

026/261
360/362
044/440
Hybrid/460
066, 066, 710

I guess I have an extra!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks very nice Nate, as always, and a great view.
> 
> How many would you like, will trade for a beautiful truck .


Thanks Brett. 
Even you don’t have enough saws for that, lol, ... ok.. well maybe.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett.
> Even you don’t have enough saws for that, lol, ... ok.. well maybe.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> 026/261
> 360/362
> 044/440
> Hybrid/460
> 066, 066, 710
> 
> I guess I have an extra!


That's what I'm saying .
I usually don't load my car up with all of them at the same time though .


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> 370? I'm still looking for a cheap cs400 to muff mod and give Steves 241 fits
> 
> The 400 with the cat gutted is a strong saw for 40cc. When I pick up a 70+cc saw it won't be an echo but the 60cc and down stuff is pretty good.


That cs400 can't touch Steve's ms241c


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> No this is the little cs310. I pulled the choke on it when I got it home and flipped the switch on and pulled like 10 times and she started . Then I piss revved it a bit until she seemed to warm up and then started to look it over and saw the primer bulb [emoji38].
> 
> Just sharing a facet of my day of scrounging. It's nice when it goes well, as you know it hasn't always, but I'm not sure what I'd post for that maybe a piece of punky wood hitting me in the head, or me getting my butt kicked.


That 310 benefits big time from a mm


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> That cs400 can't touch Steve's ms241c


I'd love to have run your 400 against it in the cants at the gtg would have been faster then the ported 200t he beat.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> Well finally got to try out the 385 for its intended purposeView attachment 617333
> View attachment 617334
> might wait till spring for the rest, that frozen wood is some hard cuttin stuff.


That truck is sweet. Old school American Steel.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> That cs400 can't touch Steve's ms241c


Here we go .
But it would do a great job for those looking for a much lower price range saw, cause you can't touch a 241 for the price of a cs400, even a new 400 vs a used 241 most times .


nomad_archer said:


> That 310 benefits big time from a mm


Good to know, it will probably be sold as is and the new owner can do that to it if desired.
What do you think a good price is for the 310.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Drove through town today and saw a crew demolishing a house, so naturally I had to stop. A developer bought the property with the intention of taking the house down and building a small apt complex. When they started taking siding off they found an 1850's log cabin under the covers. The contractor was taking the house down log by log and moving it to another property out of town then is going to reconstruct the cabin. I hated history in school, but history sure is interesting....


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Here we go [emoji23].
> But it would do a great job for those looking for a much lower price range saw, cause you can't touch a 241 for the price of a cs400, even a new 400 vs a used 241 most times .
> 
> Good to know, it will probably be sold as is and the new owner can do that to it if desired.
> What do you think a good price is for the 310.


A mm cs400 is a great affordable saw that can be had used very inexpensively. I have one and it was like $75 it's a good saw for what it is but the 241 is in a different league. I have no idea what a used cs310 is worth $100?


----------



## James Miller

Fired up the hobo heater and got some more of the big oak noodled today. No pics of the wood as I was on a time limit. I don't mind cold weather but if I can have a heat source near by why not.


----------



## JustJeff

Winter came this week. Wind has been viscous and snow off and on. Be snowmobiling soon. Got the stove roaring so the wife won’t be shivering when she comes in. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Q73iVjB4K3U


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> Winter came this week. Wind has been viscous and snow off and on. Be snowmobiling soon. Got the stove roaring so the wife won’t be shivering when she comes in.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Q73iVjB4K3U



Kicking back by the fireplace this evening, also. [emoji1303]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Got both stoves singing here too, its touching freezing tonight, the stoves are just coping at keeping the house warm. downstairs is toastie, upstairs is ok but took a good while to climb up. much colder outside I'd have to flip the gas boiler on.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Made this today at work, after having the worst customer in two years come in my office I needed to go out in the shop and play/unwind. Made it out of a R134 can and some exhaust pipe. It'll be my outside work area woodstove


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 617464
> Fired up the hobo heater and got some more of the big oak noodled today. No pics of the wood as I was on a time limit. I don't mind cold weather but if I can have a heat source near by why not.


"Hobo heater" 

Love it!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Made this today at work, after having the worst customer in two years come in my office I needed to go out in the shop and play/unwind.


Let me guess, there was a business reason why you couldn't tell them "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## MechanicMatt

You could not imagine the ghetto trash spewing every vulgarity in the world, stating that she don't care if she goes to jail, she fighting someone if her car dont get fixed. I swear, who raises these entitled trashy people. They all think they can get there way by throwing adult temper tantrums. I know i get paid well, but today.....

Today i had to take a walk and play.....

I don't believe in men striking woman, but this lady... And i use the term lady because my dad raised a gentleman.... This lady deserves a ass kicking. I wish my sister or wife was around, they would have whooped her ass for talking to me the way she did. Absolute trash. I guess i can just thank god I chose a good woman to raise my daughters right. Thank god that my dad raised me to look for better morals in my wife. Whew that "lady"........


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> You could not imagine the ghetto trash spewing every vulgarity in the world, stating that she don't care if she goes to jail, she fighting someone if her car dont get fixed. I swear, who raises these entitled trashy people. They all think they can get there way by throwing adult temper tantrums. I know i get paid well, but today.....
> 
> Today i had to take a walk and play.....
> 
> I don't believe in men striking woman, but this lady... And i use the term lady because my dad raised a gentleman.... This lady deserves a ass kicking. I wish my sister or wife was around, they would have whooped her ass for talking to me the way she did. Absolute trash. I guess i can just thank god I chose a good woman to raise my daughters right. Thank god that my dad raised me to look for better morals in my wife. Whew that "lady"........


Make sure you do thank God with a capital G, also make sure you remember she was created in his image and has his breath in her .
I'm not saying I can't relate to how she made you feel, but just as she's a product of her environment and acted that way your a product if yours and that's why you felt the way you did. Neither was right, in God's eyes both are sin.
Oh, don't forget to pray for her also .
Luke 18:9-14


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> "Hobo heater"
> 
> Love it!


Works pretty well. Also gives me a place to burn all the dead pine branches laying around and its mobile slide the tractor bucket under it and put it were you want it. That ones pretty beat but there's 2 more at work I can replace it with.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> A mm cs400 is a great affordable saw that can be had used very inexpensively. I have one and it was like $75 it's a good saw for what it is but the 241 is in a different league. I have no idea what a used cs310 is worth $100?


I'll have to get one some day. I found one a couple hrs away last week for 90 if I'm not mistaking, but wasn't going that far for one saw and I didn't have anything else to get down that way .
Great guess on the price and exactly what I was thinking .
After some looking around the 310 must sell for just over 200 new and I found a few from 125- 200 so I listed mine on CL for 125 with the extra chains. I got a call within 40 min and he drove 30 min to get it. He sent a text asking if I'd take 90 and I said the best I'd do is 100 without the chains and he said "sold". So I have a couple more 14" chains, not sure if they will fit my little 241's, but the one is a brand new Oregon chain .
I don't normally flip but I didn't plan on using it other than to try it out so I knew so I figured I'd list it, worked out great, nice when it works like that .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....

Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...

I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership 

What do all of you do?


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?


I'm a real life scrounger .
Need anything, just call, if I can't get it I most likely know someone who can.
Don't forget who started down the rabbit hole. Your a lucky man to have a spiritual wife, I've read they are hard to find .


----------



## 95custmz

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?



Aircraft mechanic, Airframe sheet metal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> You could not imagine the ghetto trash spewing every vulgarity in the world, stating that she don't care if she goes to jail, she fighting someone if her car dont get fixed. I swear, who raises these entitled trashy people. They all think they can get there way by throwing adult temper tantrums. I know i get paid well, but today.....
> 
> Today i had to take a walk and play.....
> 
> I don't believe in men striking woman, but this lady... And i use the term lady because my dad raised a gentleman.... This lady deserves a ass kicking. I wish my sister or wife was around, they would have whooped her ass for talking to me the way she did. Absolute trash. I guess i can just thank god I chose a good woman to raise my daughters right. Thank god that my dad raised me to look for better morals in my wife. Whew that "lady"........


They pull that thug crap because it works half the time. It is disgusting.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'll have to get one some day. I found one a couple hrs away last week for 90 if I'm not mistaking, but wasn't going that far for one saw and I didn't have anything else to get down that way .
> Great guess on the price and exactly what I was thinking .
> After some looking around the 310 must sell for just over 200 new and I found a few from 125- 200 so I listed mine on CL for 125 with the extra chains. I got a call within 40 min and he drove 30 min to get it. He sent a text asking if I'd take 90 and I said the best I'd do is 100 without the chains and he said "sold". So I have a couple more 14" chains, not sure if they will fit my little 241's, but the one is a brand new Oregon chain .
> I don't normally flip but I didn't plan on using it other than to try it out so I knew so I figured I'd list it, worked out great, nice when it works like that .


I would love to run a Cs-400 and a 241 against my 3601 just to see how things stacked up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I would love to run a Cs-400 and a 241 against my 3601 just to see how things stacked up.


Guess you have a couple to ad to the signature.
Oh wait, are you asking for them lol.
How did Carl say it stacked up against the 421.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Guess you have a couple to ad to the signature.
> Oh wait, are you asking for them lol.
> How did Carl say it stacked up against the 421.


He never said....

I wish I had ran it against my Super EZ before I sold it. That little saw would run close behind a 420 despite being 40 some years old.


----------



## panolo

MechanicMatt said:


> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?



For 9 years I was a service manger. Most people are great and others are complete tools. 

I had a guy con my shop kid into loading his machine when he said he went in and paid. That Monday when I noticed it wasn't in the yard anymore and the work order was unpaid I got it figured out and called the guy. Told him his machine was stolen but it was the only one taken so I was going to call the police and they would be in touch. He swore at me 42 times in one minute. I calmly told him he had 45 minutes to come pay his bill or I was turning him in. He wanted to mail a check and I said no. Anybody dishonest enough to trick my lot kid would write a bad check. Cash only I told him. I settled on a credit card and his last words to me were that I was a dead man and he knew what I looked like. I chuckled and told him my schedule for the next week and if he remembered where my desk was. He hung up on me. The girls up front were scared so I had to call the sheriff just to be safe. I took care of all the sheriff equipment so they were more than happy to pay him a visit. 

I also had a guy try to poke a hole through my chest over $5.62 of shop fees. He was holding his two year old daughter at the time. He poked me about 4 times and it actually left a bruise. I snatched his finger on the last one and bent it a little. Reminded him that his daughter was saving his life at the moment. Never raised my voice and made sure he understood to never come into the store again.

But for each one of those two I had hundreds of customers I loved. People who to this day I would consider a friend. 

Now I am a finance manager in the RV business. Love every second of it and work for a great family owned company.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Aircraft mechanic, Airframe sheet metal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hat tipped...


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?


Well....Worked with my dad summers full time in between school years for a construction electrical subcontractor, went to vocational school 11/12th grade for diesel, grajeeated, worked for Detroit Diesel/Allison, left mechanics, went back to electric for a couple years, then got into food manufacturing as a production equipment technician. Left that for a year and went on a "walkabout" into truck driving. 46 states. Left driving and went back to food plant maintenance. Thats what paid the bills. I do giant scale gas RC planes, have a recording studio, and dont get me started on long range shooting. I'll babble for 2 pages about wind...


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> They pull that thug crap because it works half the time. It is disgusting.


Notice my signature...."Dindu Nuffin"


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Notice my signature...."Dindu Nuffin"


Yup exactly


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I also had a guy try to poke a hole through my chest over $5.62 of shop fees.


What's even sadder is if the shop fees would have been $4.41 he would have just paid them .


----------



## KiwiBro

Owned a few bidnesses, got a degree I never used, bailed out of a second one and learned the building trade, got sick of that after a decade so changed it up and became an application programmer and database administrator, and whilst I loved the $, wood always kept calling so hit the bush and am back building until I can get back to the bush. Realising I just love anything to do with wood and especially tipping trees over and the immense challenge of getting them into merchantable products profitably; it's quite a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma. Also there'll come a time the body won't let me play in the bush so I try to make the most of it while I can.

Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?


i raise produce Matt. i have a small farm market and wholesale what i don't sell there. sweet corn is my big thing but a little bit of everything else. i don't think deer like onions.


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> I would love to run a Cs-400 and a 241 against my 3601 just to see how things stacked up.



Come to @farmer steve 's hill. You can try the cs 400 and ms 241. Its just a short road trip.


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?



I am a lead computer programmer. But any more I do more of the technical leadership and less of the actual programming. Its been an interesting change for me to go from building something to asking other guys/gals to build it for me like is.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Farmer Steve, he has about 40acres of hay fields and 200 of black dirt onion. The deer will be in the hay fields in about a hour and so will I


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah you sound a lot like my wife. I know Ill be praying in church Sunday for forgiveness for the thoughts in my head about her. I just really struggle with the part where we are supposed to love those who do the worst to us the most. But lets stay on firewood and not side track this great thread down the religious path. Im pretty sure were both believers and I already know my weaknesses and I already know he knows them too and still loves me. So.....
> 
> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...
> 
> I'll start, even though the name says MechanicMatt, I am a Service Manager of a Chevrolet Buick Dealership
> 
> What do all of you do?


I make the padded mailer bags you can buy at the post office.
Pays the bills and let's me pick up a toy every now and then.


----------



## James Miller

My neighbor said I could have these 2 oaks if I drop them. I had to tell him there beyond my skill set and comfort level. But there's a ton more oak scrounge if they happen to fall over.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> View attachment 617532
> View attachment 617534
> My neighbor said I could have these 2 oaks if I drop them. I had to tell him there beyond my skill set and comfort level. But there's a ton more oak scrounge if they happen to fall over.


You move them RVs lay logs on both sides of the drive way ... cable just in case looking at ... Steve could do it lol no wedge needed. I got wood to move to the basement
before the snow cheek back later


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Owned a few bidnesses, got a degree I never used, bailed out of a second one and learned the building trade, got sick of that after a decade so changed it up and became an application programmer and database administrator, and whilst I loved the $, wood always kept calling so hit the bush and am back building until I can get back to the bush. Realising I just love anything to do with wood and especially tipping trees over and the immense challenge of getting them into merchantable products profitably; it's quite a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma. Also there'll come a time the body won't let me play in the bush so I try to make the most of it while I can.
> 
> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?


I would. If I could make the same money scrounging and selling firewood. But firewood doesn’t pay like welding does. I could make enough in a couple side jobs to buy cut and split wood from somebody else. But there’s something therapeutic about doing the wood. Maybe it’s the self sufficiency, or the primal knowledge that man has been scrounging wood to keep his family warm for eons. I just know the satisfaction I feel when I look at the wood stacked and know that my family will be warm.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?


No way. I like runnin saws n stuff but after a whole day of scroungin I'm done for a couple days and want to do other stuff. I can just about scrounge enough wood for a whole winter in a week so I'm in no hurry. Not anymore anyway. The first year I scrounged I got all I could when I could. But now I'm atleast a year ahead so no hurry.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 617529
> View attachment 617531


Groms are sweet. I been riding since 06. I got a 96 Wideglide. Only bike I've ever owned but I started looking at sportbikes, dualsports and minibikes last spring.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Big fat goose egg so far. Jumped a few walking in. Sadly found a dead one rotting away in the woods. But no deer during shooting hours yet. Uncle Mike is pushing them toward me now, I hope......


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?


If mixed species firewood sold for $450 a cord instead of $150 I sure could do it as a primary part time job. If I bust butt I can scrounge, process, split, and stack over a cord a day but that is hard work. I feel I could do a cord a day indefinitely without burning myself out. The only problem is I usually have about 20 cords of mental inventory so my scrounge would dry up in about a month and then I would have to buy wood. I guess it wouldn't be bad if I could be the logger as well. 

There is money to be made as a small tract logger if a guy wants to do physical labor. All of the loggers in the area run big iron now and there is only one guy who will do smaller tracts and he is constantly booked out 3 years.


----------



## Conquistador3

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?



Over 70% of the wood I scrounge requires cutting as well: mostly people who just want to get rid of a tree or two and had to deal with the local "expert" who either botched the work or no-showed or from the common wood that's sadly getting devastated by the local council's idiocy (long and painful story). 
For me to do it full time as a work I would need to invest in some extra tools, such as a Toyota pickup truck, a trailer, a good quality log splitter with a good gasoline engine and an assistant I would't be tempted to murder with an axe after half an hour. I am not that young anymore and four arms work far faster than two. A tow-behind chipper would also be a bonus for cleaning up: it seems I am the only one still using faggots (as in bundles of small branches) for lighting a fire so there's not much use for small branches anymore. 
So the money would need to be really good.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Groms are sweet. I been riding since 06. I got a 96 Wideglide. Only bike I've ever owned but I started looking at sportbikes, dualsports and minibikes last spring.


With already having a big bike the Grom would be a good choice for shooting around town. I put 4500 miles on mine since I got it in May anything from running around town to living on the rev limiter for 5+ miles at a time. 9500 rev limit in 4th is still only 70 mph.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I think I started working around 5 years old lol.
Dad had a small welding shop so after school and weekends I was holding whatever he told me to . Built a lot of hand rails .. stairs .. window guards 
I learned how to work as a team and have the next tool ready when he put his hand out. I know witch end of the rod goes in the stinger. lol
Started a welding business in 1988 moved to south Florida after Andrew . Got serious was already certified welder went to night school 
became general contractor stayed with iron working tho . I didn't want to build houses.... structural steel in the condos and high rise buildings 
Sold Eagle Iron works moved to Gettysburg and my hobby became my job Graphic art for the last 10 years


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> No way. I like runnin saws n stuff but after a whole day of scroungin I'm done for a couple days and want to do other stuff. I can just about scrounge enough wood for a whole winter in a week so I'm in no hurry. Not anymore anyway. The first year I scrounged I got all I could when I could. But now I'm atleast a year ahead so no hurry.



I'm 82 and as retired as it is possible to be. I'm out there every chance I get. Summertimes 4 days/wk minimum. I only work 3-4 hours day though, just go until I'm tired. Haul rounds and stack them to be split (manually) in the winter. I'm so far ahead that I should be good for 15 years if I don't cut another stick. I burn a lot of willow as I clean up old willow groves for farmers and I can't force myself to just pile and burn with the brush. 

Temp now is mid 20s with no wind, been that way for over a week and naother week of it to go. Be out moving more willow into the porch as soon as I'm done here.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> If mixed species firewood sold for $450 a cord instead of $150 I sure could do it as a primary part time job. If I bust butt I can scrounge, process, split, and stack over a cord a day but that is hard work. I feel I could do a cord a day indefinitely without burning myself out. The only problem is I usually have about 20 cords of mental inventory so my scrounge would dry up in about a month and then I would have to buy wood. I guess it wouldn't be bad if I could be the logger as well.
> 
> There is money to be made as a small tract logger if a guy wants to do physical labor. All of the loggers in the area run big iron now and there is only one guy who will do smaller tracts and he is constantly booked out 3 years.


Yeap. That's the angle I'm chasing here - doing the little stuff the big boys don't want to do and that farmers/developers haven't the skill or motivation to tackle themselves. My spin on it is to, when/if funds allow, add as much value to the wood before it rolls out of the farm gates. Drop trees, split the firewood and burn the slash, debark and sort out the poles/post wood and mill the rest, and pressure treat the lumber/poles on-site with a mobile treatment plant. Farmers can use the wood themselves or sell it to their neighbours. It cuts the transport costs, which are significant here, out of the equation. That's the plan but costs $ and time and still not sure if worth it.

However, forestry being one of the most unsafe industries in NZ, there is all manner of anti-competitive legislation proposed to take smaller players out of business under the guise of safety. It happens in many industries unfortunately. They say it is to make things safer and get idjits out of the industry but they certainly don't mind targeting safe/good smaller competition in the clean sweep.


----------



## nighthunter

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm 82 and as retired as it is possible to be. I'm out there every chance I get. Summertimes 4 days/wk minimum. I only work 3-4 hours day though, just go until I'm tired. Haul rounds and stack them to be split (manually) in the winter. I'm so far ahead that I should be good for 15 years if I don't cut another stick. I burn a lot of willow as I clean up old willow groves for farmers and I can't force myself to just pile and burn with the brush.
> 
> Temp now is mid 20s with no wind, been that way for over a week and naother week of it to go. Be out moving more willow into the porch as soon as I'm done here.


hey turnkey would you not be worried about the firewood rotting if it was cut now and left for 15+years or do you sell firewood


----------



## KiwiBro

Conquistador3 said:


> an assistant I would't be tempted to murder with an axe after half an hour.


LOL. Good luck with that. The older I get, the less tolerant I become.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm so far ahead that I should be good for 15 years if I don't cut another stick.



15 years?! Does wood stay good that long?


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> With already having a big bike the Grom would be a good choice for shooting around town.


Problem with that is I don't live in town. I would either have to get on a 60mph highway for a ways or stop at a bagfull of traffic lights to get anywhere, but the Yamaha xt250 that I have also been looking at doesn't do much better on speed. From a practical standpoint though, a little dualsport serves more purpose than a street bike or minibike.


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> Ive been thinking awhile about this thread, i always wonder what we all do for a living. Im sure Farmer Steve is a farmer... But what type? Tomorrow ill be hunting a onion farm...


Started falling trees and running cat for my Dad when I was 16, went to work for local logging company running skidder at 18, couple years later started falling trees for the cat side then got into strip sawing for the line machines, did that for about 7 years (6 months cutting for helicopter). Moved to Alaska , worked for construction company mostly welding but ran equipment and drove truck too. After about 4 years started driving fuel truck and started a tree removal business with my buddy, 7 years later moved back to Idaho been driving fuel truck and part time tree work sense (10 years). Would have liked to stay with timber falling but I like to be home every night with a family, most cutting jobs you have to travel.


----------



## JustJeff

Before and after pics. Got my fill of 2 strokes today. New crank seals in my sons snowmobile engine. And him on the test run. Time to clean up, got tickets to a hockey game tonight!


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm a mechanic but the machines I work on talk back.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Problem with that is I don't live in town. I would either have to get on a 60mph highway for a ways or stop at a bagfull of traffic lights to get anywhere, but the Yamaha xt250 that I have also been looking at doesn't do much better on speed. From a practical standpoint though, a little dualsport serves more purpose than a street bike or minibike.



Maybe you need something a little hotter then the 250. I'm thinking about a KTM 390 Duke but I saw this husky supermoto awhile back and thought maybe I could own a husqvarna .


----------



## rarefish383

The Briggs on my Huskee 22 ton died. Quit just like you turned the key off. I was on the verge of getting a Predator from HF. Just on a whim I took it by a friends small engine shop. He walked out with a wrench and tried the head bolts closest to the exhaust. He said they heat and cool at a little different rate than the rest of the head and often loosen and blow the head gasket. Sure enough they were loose. Told him to try a new head gasket. While he had the head off he saw a little piece of plastic holding the valve open. Turns out that Briggs, like every one now a days, uses as much plastic as they can in parts. The Intake manifold is plastic. The manifold is also made as a one size fits all of their small engines. The throat of the manifold is made to fit bigger engines, and as the engines get smaller, a little plastic insert goes in the throat to match the block. The little plastic insert broke and rattled around in my vales till it wedged the intake open. Purring like a kitten again. Now I have to wait for the four inches of snow we got today to melt so I can get over the hill to the wood pile. In MD, that means the snow will be gone by Monday, Joe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sadly no deer, but had a great time with the MustangManiac, oh I mean MustangMike. We got a bit of snow so I had to run to the dealership and hold down the fort. I'll be up tomorrow again before the sun rises, plowing this time instead of hunting...

So I'm the manager of the service department now, but for 15 years I turned wrenches. I saw the future, a worn broken down body and jumped on the chance to get in the office. Miraculously turned the department from a loss every year to the best profit maker the owners have. Imagine this, treat all your employees the way you expect to be treated and not like dirt, and guess what?? They'll bust their asses and make the place a winner.


----------



## svk

When wife is away, on chainsaws we play.

Unfortunately I need a part or two for each so I'll need to pack them up again before she gets home from Texas.


----------



## KiwiBro

Driving tractor to jobs means on the first day I need a way to get home if leaving the tractor there. I've seen other rural contractors towing their cars/ute/truck with their tractor and some are even towing a trailer with the car/ute/truck they are towing with the tractor. Will be towing a trailer but don't want to be dragging any more than that. Was going to buy a little 50cc scooter to carry in the front forks of tractor. Don't need a motorbike license if under 50cc. But many of the rural roads are a bit sketchy for the wee biscuit wheel scooters I have seen. Then I found a NZ company doing 2WD electric farm bikes. These things can go just about anywhere and quite a few farmers here are replacing their quads with them.





Here's a link if anyone interested:
http://www.ubcobikes.com/

But the pricing killed it for me. At least twice the price of a 50cc scooter.

Some guys are hunting with 'em too. Can cover plenty of ground quickly, and silently.


----------



## nomad_archer

woodchip rookie said:


> No way. I like runnin saws n stuff but after a whole day of scroungin I'm done for a couple days and want to do other stuff. I can just about scrounge enough wood for a whole winter in a week so I'm in no hurry. Not anymore anyway. The first year I scrounged I got all I could when I could. But now I'm atleast a year ahead so no hurry.


Wait until you get 5 ahead. See how motivated you are to get out on the splitter.


----------



## flatbroke

Scored a new spot today. Found a decent oak. 480 cd 24 inch bar getting after it today


----------



## nomad_archer

Second derail for the week. I finished up my season at farmer steve's. He saved a little magic for me this morning. At about 830 two doe came by and I shot the bigger of the two. To my surprise she was small and tender. We still gave her the full treatment, tractor ride and all. I was very fortunate this season. I am grateful for the opportunity (Thanks steve). 






Little after hunting celebration. Family and hunting cabin tradition to do a shot after a successful hunt. I did 2 one for the deer and one for another safe successful season.


----------



## muddstopper

Butchered a couple of hogs yesterday while it was snowing. Put a pot of backbones and ribs on the wood stove this morning and ate them with cornbread and taters tonite. Must of snowed close to 6 inches while we where killing and scrapeing making it awful slick and muddy where we where working. Brought my cousins son home with me to see if he could kill a deer out behind the house. Turned into the road leading to my driveway and there stood a big doe. My neighbor was in his yard looking at the deer so I rolled down the window and told him we had a gun if we could shoot it. I knew the answer before I even asked, NO. I told him about the little 4pointer that was killed behind my house the day before and told him the boy with me is going to try and get one before dark. He sort of laughed and said there is 9 on the hill behind his trailer right now, he feeds them where he can see them out his window. I knew then the boy was screwed because those deer wouldnt leave the corn pile until it was gone and it would be dark before they made it up my way. I put him on the stand anyways and told him to hunt until dark or he got cold and the come on to the house. The boy surprised me, he made it until dark, but never saw a thing. It snowed all day, we ended up with 6 or 7 inches total, not a real good day to hunt or kill hogs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> Wait until you get 5 ahead. See how motivated you are to get out on the splitter.


I dont have a splitter


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Butchered a couple of hogs yesterday while it was snowing. Put a pot of backbones and ribs on the wood stove this morning and ate them with cornbread and taters tonite. Must of snowed close to 6 inches while we where killing and scrapeing making it awful slick and muddy where we where working. Brought my cousins son home with me to see if he could kill a deer out behind the house. Turned into the road leading to my driveway and there stood a big doe. My neighbor was in his yard looking at the deer so I rolled down the window and told him we had a gun if we could shoot it. I knew the answer before I even asked, NO. I told him about the little 4pointer that was killed behind my house the day before and told him the boy with me is going to try and get one before dark. He sort of laughed and said there is 9 on the hill behind his trailer right now, he feeds them where he can see them out his window. I knew then the boy was screwed because those deer wouldnt leave the corn pile until it was gone and it would be dark before they made it up my way. I put him on the stand anyways and told him to hunt until dark or he got cold and the come on to the house. The boy surprised me, he made it until dark, but never saw a thing. It snowed all day, we ended up with 6 or 7 inches total, not a real good day to hunt or kill hogs.


Time to get the flashlight and 22mag out.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> When wife is away, on chainsaws we play.
> 
> Unfortunately I need a part or two for each so I'll need to pack them up again before she gets home from Texas.
> View attachment 617684
> View attachment 617685
> View attachment 617686


I feel right at home looking at this picture, for various reasons .


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> hey turnkey would you not be worried about the firewood rotting if it was cut now and left for 15+years or do you sell firewood



Most of my 'sdtash" is black locust - no worry about that every rotting. I have had willow stacked for 4-5 years with no rot, not even the pieces in direct ground contact. But then I am in a semi arid area with only about 16" rain/yr and almost all of that in the winter time.

I also sell as much willow as I can. last year it was 12 cords. This year looks to be only 4. $120/cord.


----------



## Conquistador3

KiwiBro said:


> Driving tractor to jobs means on the first day I need a way to get home if leaving the tractor there. I've seen other rural contractors towing their cars/ute/truck with their tractor and some are even towing a trailer with the car/ute/truck they are towing with the tractor. Will be towing a trailer but don't want to be dragging any more than that. Was going to buy a little 50cc scooter to carry in the front forks of tractor. Don't need a motorbike license if under 50cc. But many of the rural roads are a bit sketchy for the wee biscuit wheel scooters I have seen. Then I found a NZ company doing 2WD electric farm bikes. These things can go just about anywhere and quite a few farmers here are replacing their quads with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if anyone interested:
> http://www.ubcobikes.com/
> 
> But the pricing killed it for me. At least twice the price of a 50cc scooter.
> 
> Some guys are hunting with 'em too. Can cover plenty of ground quickly, and silently.



It looks like a less chunky and most likely less sturdy version of the venerable Rokon Trailblazer. 
I've always fancied the Trailblazer but owning one here would be a complete nightmare and to make matters worse it's all SAE-sized. I have the sockets but losing a single bolt would mean being gouged with a "special" order. 

To be honest I am surprised China Incorporated hasn't cloned the Trailblazer. Suzuki tried doing that in the early 90's but found the potential market too small for a major manufacturer like them but Chinese companies seem having no problems going after small or even marginal markets.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Driving tractor to jobs means on the first day I need a way to get home if leaving the tractor there. I've seen other rural contractors towing their cars/ute/truck with their tractor and some are even towing a trailer with the car/ute/truck they are towing with the tractor. Will be towing a trailer but don't want to be dragging any more than that. Was going to buy a little 50cc scooter to carry in the front forks of tractor. Don't need a motorbike license if under 50cc. But many of the rural roads are a bit sketchy for the wee biscuit wheel scooters I have seen. Then I found a NZ company doing 2WD electric farm bikes. These things can go just about anywhere and quite a few farmers here are replacing their quads with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if anyone interested:
> http://www.ubcobikes.com/
> 
> But the pricing killed it for me. At least twice the price of a 50cc scooter.
> 
> Some guys are hunting with 'em too. Can cover plenty of ground quickly, and silently.


Yikes, I knew it wouldn't be cheap, but 8000. I'm gonna see what I can find state side that is similar.


----------



## LondonNeil

We have woken to snow here this morning! It wasn't forecast as far south as London, and we rarely get snow, so roads are chaos as no one knows how to drive in it (so despite being prepared and fitting winter tyres, I'll keep my car at home if possible and not get stuck in a big queue, or worse get bumped).

It's only 2 or 2.5" but we have ground to a halt. Pfff


----------



## coutufr

KiwiBro said:


> Owned a few bidnesses, got a degree I never used, bailed out of a second one and learned the building trade, got sick of that after a decade so changed it up and became an application programmer and database administrator, and whilst I loved the $, wood always kept calling so hit the bush and am back building until I can get back to the bush. Realising I just love anything to do with wood and especially tipping trees over and the immense challenge of getting them into merchantable products profitably; it's quite a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma. Also there'll come a time the body won't let me play in the bush so I try to make the most of it while I can.
> 
> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?



I would do it full time but at my own speed and around my other stuff. Right now I only do it for myself and I have a small yard. I have over 5 years worth of wood seasoning and literally do not know where to put it anymore.


----------



## coutufr

LondonNeil said:


> We have woken to snow here this morning! It wasn't forecast as far south as London, and we rarely get snow, so roads are chaos as no one knows how to drive in it (so despite being prepared and fitting winter tyres, I'll keep my car at home if possible and not get stuck in a big queue, or worse get bumped).
> 
> It's only 2 or 2.5" but we have ground to a halt. Pfff



In Montreal we are also having our first official (significant) snow fall this morning. It snowed everywhere around Montreal so far but not in the city. We are by law obliged to have winter tires but still for most people it means longer commuting time but not for me. I work from home so no problem with the traffic most of the time and since I learned to drive in the snow with worned out all season tires on a station wagon 1986 chevrolet cavalier, I feel at ease with decent winter tires in the snow. I am a lot less brave when there is an ice storm ...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Derail (again)

No pics, sorry but...
I put 24 pounds of York county corn fed free range venison in the freezer last night. Button buck.
100yd shot, 308Win, 168 Barnes tipped triple shock. The shot hit what was the elbow but never made it into the boiler room (weird). Instead... I'll just say that the shock of the hit made the deer field dress itself as it ran for about the next 100 yards... which is why I didn't take the usual successful recovery picture.

This is the first time I processed my own deer. I figured that our ancestors 10,000 years ago figured it out and they only had a pointy stick and sharp rocks. I spent the $$ that I would have spent at a processor to buy a meat grinder instead. 13 pounds of ground meat + 11 pounds of various cuts.


----------



## flatbroke

KiwiBro said:


> Owned a few bidnesses, got a degree I never used, bailed out of a second one and learned the building trade, got sick of that after a decade so changed it up and became an application programmer and database administrator, and whilst I loved the $, wood always kept calling so hit the bush and am back building until I can get back to the bush. Realising I just love anything to do with wood and especially tipping trees over and the immense challenge of getting them into merchantable products profitably; it's quite a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma. Also there'll come a time the body won't let me play in the bush so I try to make the most of it while I can.
> 
> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?


 It would be on like a pot of neck bones and I'd be balls deep in the bush if it were profitable. Now i hope to sell enough wood to pay for my use and costs of acquiring it. 
So far I'm ahead. I grew up country, cattle, horses, built our own homes, etc. but took a job in the city and ultimately riding a desk in a high rise without windows supervising a bunch of grown up babies. It pays good but sucks. The body morphed from solid to a gelatinous sack of dung. I'm back out to the hills 2 days a week and enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## coutufr

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Derail (again)
> 
> No pics, sorry but...
> I put 24 pounds of York county corn fed free range venison in the freezer last night. Button buck.
> 100yd shot, 308Win, 168 Barnes tipped triple shock. The shot hit what was the elbow but never made it into the boiler room (weird). Instead... I'll just say that the shock of the hit made the deer field dress itself as it ran for about the next 100 yards... which is why I didn't take the usual successful recovery picture.
> 
> This is the first time I processed my own deer. I figured that our ancestors 10,000 years ago figured it out and they only had a pointy stick and sharp rocks. I spent the $$ that I would have spent at a processor to buy a meat grinder instead. 13 pounds of ground meat + 11 pounds of various cuts.



Was it a 24 pounds buck?


----------



## muddstopper

Daddy always had a hog or two when I was growing up. Every winter butchering time was a time for all the Uncles and cousins to show up and help. Friday was the first time I had helped kill a hog in probably 40 years. Kevin, my youngest cousin, Has the process down pretty well pat. after the scraping, He had the hogs quartered and in the cooler in less than a hour. The second one we killed, His brother showed up and he's dang near as fast as Kevin, the two of them on a hog was something to watch. They where killing three more yesterday, and the whole crowd was going to be there, and the road was all iced up between my house and theirs so I didnt go. He has about 10 or 15 more he will be killing in the next few weeks. Things will go a little faster on those as they are not 450 and 650 lbs breeder sows.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Owned a few bidnesses, got a degree I never used, ...
> Here's a question for the panel - how many in here would scrounge wood full-time if the money was good?



In a heartbeat .


----------



## flatbroke

Awe hogs, love em.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Driving tractor to jobs means on the first day I need a way to get home if leaving the tractor there. I've seen other rural contractors towing their cars/ute/truck with their tractor and some are even towing a trailer with the car/ute/truck they are towing with the tractor. Will be towing a trailer but don't want to be dragging any more than that. Was going to buy a little 50cc scooter to carry in the front forks of tractor. Don't need a motorbike license if under 50cc. But many of the rural roads are a bit sketchy for the wee biscuit wheel scooters I have seen. Then I found a NZ company doing 2WD electric farm bikes. These things can go just about anywhere and quite a few farmers here are replacing their quads with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if anyone interested:
> http://www.ubcobikes.com/
> 
> But the pricing killed it for me. At least twice the price of a 50cc scooter.
> 
> Some guys are hunting with 'em too. Can cover plenty of ground quickly, and silently.


My neighbor used to have a couple of Trail 90's, loved those things.


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> Awe hogs, love em. View attachment 617835
> View attachment 617836
> 
> View attachment 617837
> 
> View attachment 617838
> 
> View attachment 617839


The small to medium size hogs yield pork that is second to none. Do you eat those big boys? How do you kill them with the dogs all over them?


----------



## svk

Last night got the Echo together with everything but the oiler ring gear. At least it's mostly in one piece now except for clutch. On the 55 I am waiting for intake boot and impulse tube so there is all kinds of crap that needs to be stowed.


----------



## MustangMike

The farm Matt and I hunted yesterday morning had numerous Chestnut (Rock) Oaks, alive, dead, and in between. I am now more confident than ever that Farmer Steve made the right call on that dead tree I found.

I think the reason I was slow to pick it up is I was looking at the other trees in the area to figure out what it may have been, and there are no remaining live Chestnut Oaks there. Several mature White Oak and Hickory, but no Chestnut Oaks.

Don't understand why, as that down one, and another dead standing one, were both once very mature trees. They should have produced a bunch of acorns over the years.


----------



## James Miller

flatbroke said:


> Awe hogs, love em. View attachment 617835
> View attachment 617836
> 
> View attachment 617837
> 
> View attachment 617838
> 
> View attachment 617839


I always thought in another life my pit/cane corso cross would have been happy as a hog dog. Still glad we don't have to deal with them here yet.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Derail (again)
> 
> No pics, sorry but...
> I put 24 pounds of York county corn fed free range venison in the freezer last night. Button buck.
> 100yd shot, 308Win, 168 Barnes tipped triple shock. The shot hit what was the elbow but never made it into the boiler room (weird). Instead... I'll just say that the shock of the hit made the deer field dress itself as it ran for about the next 100 yards... which is why I didn't take the usual successful recovery picture.
> 
> This is the first time I processed my own deer. I figured that our ancestors 10,000 years ago figured it out and they only had a pointy stick and sharp rocks. I spent the $$ that I would have spent at a processor to buy a meat grinder instead. 13 pounds of ground meat + 11 pounds of various cuts.


where at in york co. Bobby?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Glenn Rock


----------



## rarefish383

I like the Glenn Rock area, I've picked up a couple nice Savage 99's there a bouts, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Glenn Rock


That's right down the road from me.


----------



## turnkey4099

flatbroke said:


> It would be on like a pot of neck bones and I'd be balls deep in the bush if it were profitable. Now i hope to sell enough wood to pay for my use and costs of acquiring it.
> So far I'm ahead. I grew up country, cattle, horses, built our own homes, etc. but took a job in the city and ultimately riding a desk in a high rise without windows supervising a bunch of grown up babies. It pays good but sucks. The body morphed from solid to a gelatinous sack of dung. I'm back out to the hills 2 days a week and enjoying the heck out of it.



The pretty well describes my physical condition a year before coming up on retiring from the AF. Flew a Mark 1 desk for 21 years. Decided I needed to get back in shape before pulling the plug. Took a part time job grinding castings in an iron foundry for the last 6 months.


----------



## dancan

Well , last weekend's birch scrounge turned into these







The wife is happy ;D

Here's a few tools that I've scrounged that I used to make them , only the handle was bought new , the rest ....


----------



## svk

Your second image is not showing @dancan


----------



## flatbroke

The big boars are usually rank and are best made in to sausage. We process our own. Make Italian , Jalapeño and cheese, and some others. The dogs stop the hogs and we crawl:walk up depending on location and availability of space. Grab a rear leg. A 44 mag behind the ear gets them neutralizes. and start pulling dogs off. 
If I'm in Texas we tied them live and haul them off to sell 


svk said:


> The small to medium size hogs yield pork that is second to none. Do you eat those big boys? How do you kill them with the dogs all over them?


----------



## dancan

I don't get the show/noshow thing .


----------



## svk

Still not showing.


----------



## LondonNeil

Same, I see the cool little birch animals, but not the tools


----------



## dancan

**** ...


----------



## dancan

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Qkg1c2VjMjBWbU9FcS1wOURyZG8ySFA4ZExZaFR3

?


----------



## muddstopper

flatbroke said:


> The big boars are usually rank and are best made in to sausage. We process our own. Make Italian , Jalapeño and cheese, and some others. The dogs stop the hogs and we crawl:walk up depending on location and availability of space. Grab a rear leg. A 44 mag behind the ear gets them neutralizes. and start pulling dogs off.
> If I'm in Texas we tied them live and haul them off to sell


The guys I used to hunt with just slit the hogs throat if the dogs have it caught. To much danger of shooting dogs. Before the hunt we always got the speech. "Boys, we have black dogs and black hogs, and they aint no season on dogs." Now if the hog was bayed up and you had a open shot, you shot it. If the hog was covered in dogs, you caught the hind leg and held it until its throat was cut. Last one I caught live nicked me on the back of the leg. He was a small, 75-100lb boar with little short tusks. If he had of had big tusks, he would of cut my leg half off.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> **** ...


I can hear Cartman every time I see this...."AWE....****"

*WARNING: VULGAR LANGUAGE*


----------



## flatbroke

muddstopper said:


> The guys I used to hunt with just slit the hogs throat if the dogs have it caught. To much danger of shooting dogs. Before the hunt we always got the speech. "Boys, we have black dogs and black hogs, and they aint no season on dogs." Now if the hog was bayed up and you had a open shot, you shot it. If the hog was covered in dogs, you caught the hind leg and held it until its throat was cut. Last one I caught live nicked me on the back of the leg. He was a small, 75-100lb boar with little short tusks. If he had of had big tusks, he would of cut my leg half off.


 Never slit a throat but a 8 inch buck knife run upwards inside the front leg will get it done too. It's illegal here in CA. 

Shot placement with a 44 mag pistol up close and personal never gave a a problem over the last 40 years. Used to go 3-4 times a week and caught a lot of big Tuskers. Ive grabbed on to more hogs than most people have seen in their lives. My boy wanted to go hunting before shipping out for Army Boot camp when he was 18. We put him on 4 hogs that day. Got some great action photos. 
My kids have been going with me and involved since they were little as you can see by he photos. All of them are in their 20s now.


----------



## flatbroke

Pulled out a couple more loads today and have 2 cords cut on the ground waiting to be removed. Not a bad weekend.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the day with a bunch of volunteers, staking snowmobile trail. A bazillion kilometers of trail here in Ontario all marked and maintained by volunteers. Snowed all day so I hope that’s a good omen for our season. Son’s resealed motor ran great but the throttle cable stuck giving him an exhilarating ride. Lol. Ride it back using the kill switch as a throttle. Only thing scrounge related today is the fire in my stove keeping us warm.


----------



## MustangMike

Was the last day of regular season here, and the first snow of the year yesterday, and I love hunting in the snow!

But I did the right thing instead, and took the 3 Grand Kids sleigh riding ... they loved it.

Still got 9 days of Black Powder season left, and can't use the rifle in my County any way, so will try to get out again soon.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Flatbroke, you nailed it. Babysitting adults and a body going to flab. I joke with my assistant manager, I'm a cheerleader a babysitter and a fire extinguisher. Build them up, keep them out of trouble and most importantly deal with the fires (pissed customers). I used to be in really good shape except for my knees. Now I have what my nephews call "office chub". I have two older nephews 20 & 22, no matter how much they worked out they couldn't beat me arm wrestling, sadly after a year in the office the one gets me both left and righty while I can still hold off the older left handed one with my right arm. But he DESTROYS me lefty. I used to whoop them easy. Ahhh the joys of office life. At least the pay is really good.


----------



## MechanicMatt

So father in law who is a outdoorsy guy got my kids gift cards to BassPro. What fun is shopping online. After getting home from church we loaded up and made the 1.5hr drive to Bridgeport CT. Had a blast, kids got fun stuff and I picked up a nice set of insulated work gloves. On the way home we roll past a very large shopping mall. Palisades Center, they have a lego store. My little one comes over with a Lego set telling my wife she needs to get it for me. I LOVE this kid!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh yeah, I think one of you guys was at BassPro too, there was a guy with his wife, toddler son and baby daughter, he was wearing a STIHL hat. Thought to myself "I wonder what his screen name is?"


----------



## 95custmz

You've got Chainsaw Addiction Disorder, when you start thinking like that. LOL


----------



## flatbroke

I'm tired , I think I'll go home now


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh yeah, I think one of you guys was at BassPro too, there was a guy with his wife, toddler son and baby daughter, he was wearing a STIHL hat. Thought to myself "I wonder what his screen name is?"


A while back, Darin had made Arboristsite.com window stickers and occasionally you would see a post asking who they saw at a given spot.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> We have woken to snow here this morning! It wasn't forecast as far south as London, and we rarely get snow, so roads are chaos as no one knows how to drive in it (so despite being prepared and fitting winter tyres, I'll keep my car at home if possible and not get stuck in a big queue, or worse get bumped).
> 
> It's only 2 or 2.5" but we have ground to a halt. Pfff



You'd better load a few cubes into the Skoda to help with the traction.


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> It would be on like a pot of neck bones and I'd be balls deep in the bush



Well, quite.

I asked myself the same question a while ago (not so much about being balls deep but whether I'd go firewoodin' full time if the pay was ok) and decided that I would not. Or at least not the way I go firewoodin'. Cut a trailer load, split or noodle to a size I can flip into the trailer, take home, unload, split to stove size, stack in shed. 

When I was cutting the hardest out at the Lady Farm I would be there maybe four or five days a week for a few hours each day and I was tired and sore most of the time and the novelty wore off. I just ain't the man I was 20 years and 30 pounds ago. For me, firewoodin' 1-2 days a week would be really nice.


----------



## James Miller

Warning derail!!!!

@MustangMike thought you might like this.


This is my buddies fox cobra replica. He did the whole car himself except for paint.


----------



## woodchip rookie

How log of a bar can you put on it?


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> How log of a bar can you put on it?


should pull any bar you can make work.


----------



## dancan

Hey Neil !
If you hadn't scrounged all the trees this guy wouldn't have found the magnetic rock lol
You guys made the news over here , even the Tardis is covered in snow lol


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Warning derail!!!!
> 
> @MustangMike thought you might like this.View attachment 618056
> 
> View attachment 618055
> This is my buddies fox cobra replica. He did the whole car himself except for paint.



Very nice, very clean! But he did not bring it up the drive to the GTG!!!

Made some mods to the Stang since you last saw it. Put a Steeda suspension in it, which only lowers it about 1.25" instead of 1.75". With their sway bars seems to handle just as well, but I now have a bit more ground clearance, and the ride over bumps is a little better. Also had to replace the Cats, so I upgraded to Mangnaport high flow, which include a larger H pipe. Can't really test it out in this cold weather, but it has a deeper baritone sound and fells very responsive.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Warning derail!!!!
> 
> @MustangMike thought you might like this.View attachment 618056
> 
> View attachment 618055
> This is my buddies fox cobra replica. He did the whole car himself except for paint.


A man after my own heart. Had two 5 speed fox bodies as a young man, first a really minty red 90' and then a rougher black 87 with t-tops. The 90 was a looker but the 87 was faster.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Very nice, very clean! But he did not bring it up the drive to the GTG!!!
> 
> Made some mods to the Stang since you last saw it. Put a Steeda suspension in it, which only lowers it about 1.25" instead of 1.75". With their sway bars seems to handle just as well, but I now have a bit more ground clearance, and the ride over bumps is a little better. Also had to replace the Cats, so I upgraded to Mangnaport high flow, which include a larger H pipe. Can't really test it out in this cold weather, but it has a deeper baritone sound and fells very responsive.


I suppose in NYS you cannot do a cat delete!!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Very nice, very clean! But he did not bring it up the drive to the GTG!!!
> 
> Made some mods to the Stang since you last saw it. Put a Steeda suspension in it, which only lowers it about 1.25" instead of 1.75". With their sway bars seems to handle just as well, but I now have a bit more ground clearance, and the ride over bumps is a little better. Also had to replace the Cats, so I upgraded to Mangnaport high flow, which include a larger H pipe. Can't really test it out in this cold weather, but it has a deeper baritone sound and fells very responsive.



Its mostly Maximum Motorsports underneath. 331 with a single ball bearing 80,TKO 600, 35 spline 9" drivetrain. Maid 670 at 12psi on pump gas. He figures it would crack 1000+ on E85 more boost and more aggressive timing but you can't get it around here anymore.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> A man after my own heart. Had two 5 speed fox bodies as a young man, first a really minty red 90' and then a rougher black 87 with t-tops. The 90 was a looker but the 87 was faster.



Youll like this one then. All original 93 cobra followed by the hot rod replica. There's also an 03 cobra in the stable with bolt ons and ported factory blower. He may have a problem


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 618082
> Its mostly Maximum Motorsports underneath. 331 with a single ball bearing 80,TKO 600, 35 spline 9" drivetrain. Maid 670 at 12psi on pump gas. He figures it would crack 1000+ on E85 more boost and more aggressive timing but you can't get it around here anymore.



I think Sheetz is putting in pumps with E15 and E85 in certain locations.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 618096
> Youll like this one then. All original 93 cobra followed by the hot rod replica. There's also an 03 cobra in the stable with bolt ons and ported factory blower. He may have a problem


I passed up a couple of cobras for sale in the state when I was younger and had the free cash in the pre kid era. Should have done it lol


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> Hey Neil !
> If you hadn't scrounged all the trees this guy wouldn't have found the magnetic rock lol
> You guys made the news over here , even the Tardis is covered in snow lol



LoL!

We don't get snow much in the South and rarely in London. The last decade has been colder winters and more snow though. iirc 10 years ago was the first time Parliament square/houses of parliament had snow settle for a 100 years, then we had it several times a year for a few years! Until Sunday we hadn't had snow for 4 years though. I'm one of the few that thinks winter tyres have an advantage, most people don't bother and modern summer tyres are useless in snow!

It looked worse at the Bills vs Colts game!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm on Mustang #10. Had an 85 Fox Body, rude & crude, but a start in the return to performance.

The Shelby's I missed getting ... When I got out of RIT in 74, there were two 68 GT 500s for sale in the Pennysaver, $1,500 each, and I did not have the cash and my parents were on vacation in FL. I begged the guy to take a deposit and hold one of them for me till my parents got back, but he laughed at me and told me he was selling both of them for cash that day.

I had the 427 Ford short block in my garage at the time, I later put it in the 70 Boss 302 body I got for $850. I'm sure the Boss handled a lot better, but I loved how those 68 Shelby's looked.

If you drive a new Mustang with the IRS ... It is on my wish list! The 2018 will have 460 Hp, and be able to do 0 - 60 in under 4 Seconds.

I've got more power, but with street tires it is tough to get it to the ground!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh yea? Will haul all chainsaws, wood, 400HP, 800lbs torque, 4WD so wont slip on dry pavement OR 6" of snow, and will clear a crowd of protesters off the street while doing it.


----------



## James Miller

Your car is a blower car right? Should pull hard from any RPM. With the big 80mm on the fox its a bit soft down low but pulls like a rocket when it wakes up. Hooks farely well on the 325 Mickey Ts, not so well on true street tires.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, quite.
> 
> I asked myself the same question a while ago (not so much about being balls deep but whether I'd go firewoodin' full time if the pay was ok) and decided that I would not. Or at least not the way I go firewoodin'. Cut a trailer load, split or noodle to a size I can flip into the trailer, take home, unload, split to stove size, stack in shed.
> 
> When I was cutting the hardest out at the Lady Farm I would be there maybe four or five days a week for a few hours each day and I was tired and sore most of the time and the novelty wore off. I just ain't the man I was 20 years and 30 pounds ago. For me, firewoodin' 1-2 days a week would be really nice.


But if the $ was good would it not justify more gear that made things a little easier on the body? Would still get two days worth of workouts but spread evenly over the week. Stress/recover/stress/recover. But then would having all that gear suck the enjoyment out of it? Would it lose its 'challenge'.
More gear means more production which means more headaches if SHTF.

I look at some of the farmers around here and where I play and they seem to be constantly chasing their tails looking for more production to cover the costs of the current machinery but to increase production they need to get more machinery, etc, etc. We have a very long running (since '66) TV program series here, nationally funded, called Country Calendar. It details different aspects of rural life. On a recent episode they delved into alternative farming. By alternative, I mean low-input/low impact. Various farmers trying to make just 100 acres pay. Owner-operator type of stuff. Their production numbers were laughable, but their costs were minimal. That episode didn't quite give enough info to make a sound determination about who was more profitable, but it seemed the lower input farmers had more smiles.

*edit* It just occurred to me that some of our Northern another-mother-brothers might get a kick out of seeing what rural Kiwiland is all about. If any of you are keen, I'll go buy a few of the Country Calender DVD's and shoot them over for xmas. It''ll be a random selection of DVD's, first come first served. Or better yet, there are a few episodes online from this and recent years:
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/shows/country-calendar


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Oh yea? Will haul all chainsaws, wood, 400HP, 800lbs torque, 4WD so wont slip on dry pavement OR 6" of snow, and will clear a crowd of protesters off the street while doing it.


Diesel trucks are OK with me when there used for there purpose. Around here there like the new Honda civic kids get them and do intake/exhaust/tuner and think there the **** cause the can roll coal all over town. My next vehicle will probly be a diesel truck but that's a few years off have to pay the wife's car off first.


----------



## JustJeff

I briefly had a ‘67 mustang coupe (which I prefer over a fastback). Was a project car. Did disc brake conversion and was in the process of building a 408 when kid #4 came along. There went any extra money and time so it sat until I couldn’t stand it anymore and I traded it for a motorcycle. I still get wistful when I see a 67.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Diesel trucks are OK with me when there used for there purpose. Around here there like the new Honda civic kids get them and do intake/exhaust/tuner and think there the **** cause the can roll coal all over town. My next vehicle will probly be a diesel truck but that's a few years off have to pay the wife's car off first.



See lots of that around here as well. However the state has recently sent out some letters to dealers where they are supposedly going to be enforcing the emissions laws. Going to be lots of folks hurting if they didn't keep the oem parts and it can't be changed back. Only going to take a few dealers being hit and values will go way down.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I'm on Mustang #10. Had an 85 Fox Body, rude & crude, but a start in the return to performance.
> 
> The Shelby's I missed getting ... When I got out of RIT in 74, there were two 68 GT 500s for sale in the Pennysaver, $1,500 each, and I did not have the cash and my parents were on vacation in FL. I begged the guy to take a deposit and hold one of them for me till my parents got back, but he laughed at me and told me he was selling both of them for cash that day.
> 
> I had the 427 Ford short block in my garage at the time, I later put it in the 70 Boss 302 body I got for $850. I'm sure the Boss handled a lot better, but I loved how those 68 Shelby's looked.
> 
> If you drive a new Mustang with the IRS ... It is on my wish list! The 2018 will have 460 Hp, and be able to do 0 - 60 in under 4 Seconds.
> 
> I've got more power, but with street tires it is tough to get it to the ground!


Hot rod derail!!!!! 
Mike, put some big chunks of rock oak in the shop stove this evening. hoping it holds for 12 hours like the hickory.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Man I gotta catch up to my uncle. I've only owned 6.... 86, 85, 91, 88, 2000, 89. 86 was first car LX. Then my favorite a 85gt, tore that poor car clean in half, lucky to be alive. 91 built a 351w for it. Bought the 88 for the rear and V8 spec parts to put in the 91. Was just about to put the carb on it and GM went bankrupt so chopped it up to pay bills. Get the 2000 with blown motor, get it running and although it's much nicer in many ways than the earlier fox body it doesn't fill the void in my heart so I grab the 89. Oldest nephew begs me for it and is in need for reliable transportation so I sell it to him on "the payment plan". He wrecks it after blowing the first motor. He did learn how to swap a engine so maybe he learned something in its ownership. I LOVE the 85's, four eyes and a carb! Just needs the 8.8 rear and real dual exhaust. I love just about anything with a engine


----------



## svk

I really had a soft spot for the 87-93 GT's even though the mouldings added weight. Open the exhaust a bit and set the timing and they run much better. My buddy put 4.10's in his but it really did not run any faster but perhaps it was just his shifting.

Amazing difference in performance between the 5 speed and AOD transmissions.


----------



## MechanicMatt

AOD was a power robbing turd. Pull it and put a C4. If your after performance who cares about MPG's.....

Or swap in a 5speed and be your own boss


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.google.com/search?q=198..._AUIEigC&biw=375&bih=559#imgrc=0qshzBuVpMlNOM:

Had one of these "hand me down" from the mustang guy. Had a turbo and 5speed. Beat the living snot out of it. Finally died with 263,000 miles on it pulling second gear racing a c4 vette. I learned a lot with my first two cars. 15 years old putting steering rack, pump, rear brake wheel cylinders and timing belt in the bird

86lx was bought with one head in the trunk. Got that car for $200. Had to take the other head off send it to the machine shop and then put it all together. 

I could turn a mean wrench, put make a bit more sitting on my bum in a office


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> Flatbroke, you nailed it.... I'm a cheerleader a babysitter and a fire extinguisher. ....



LOL , people around home ask what I do , they think all I do is cut trees , my shop is 20 miles and I don't bring work home .
I always tell them that I babysit and put fires out , the tree cutting and scrounging firewood is for stress relief .
BTW , I had an 85GT , 4bbl Holley 4spd , I still have the scars from that one


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hahahaha, YES Dancan YES!!!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Diesel trucks are OK with me when there used for there purpose. Around here there like the new Honda civic kids get them and do intake/exhaust/tuner and think there the **** cause the can roll coal all over town. My next vehicle will probly be a diesel truck but that's a few years off have to pay the wife's car off first.


Mine has a delete/straitpipe/tune but not like the super rednecks. The exhaust is stock size and stock pipe after the straitpipe section where the dpf was removed. The tune is a single flash tune with no tuner. Just a street tune. Not a race/performance tune. It wont blow smoke and its not loud. Nothing like saying "HEY I DID ILLEGAL STUFF TO MY TRUCK"!

And the only reason I did it is because I was having so many issues with the EPA stuff, not so I could blow smoke. I just wanted the truck to run. Ya know. Like the vehicles of 20 years ago.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> See lots of that around here as well. However the state has recently sent out some letters to dealers where they are supposedly going to be enforcing the emissions laws. Going to be lots of folks hurting if they didn't keep the oem parts and it can't be changed back. Only going to take a few dealers being hit and values will go way down.


Dealers are not and have not been allowed to tamper with EPA equipment. You have to take them to a performance shop. Or a shop that is not an authorized dealership. (Actual Ford dealership)


----------



## muddstopper

flatbroke said:


> Never slit a throat but a 8 inch buck knife run upwards inside the front leg will get it done too. It's illegal here in CA.
> 
> Shot placement with a 44 mag pistol up close and personal never gave a a problem over the last 40 years. Used to go 3-4 times a week and caught a lot of big Tuskers. Ive grabbed on to more hogs than most people have seen in their lives. My boy wanted to go hunting before shipping out for Army Boot camp when he was 18. We put him on 4 hogs that day. Got some great action photos.
> My kids have been going with me and involved since they were little as you can see by he photos. All of them are in their 20s now.


Seen quite a few pigs myself.


----------



## cantoo

Canadian Boar. I've posted this little guy before but it's been awhile.


----------



## Philbert

Wow!

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Heres a facebook video of my hunting buddies hunting down in ga., If it post. Warning, plenty of pig sticking.


----------



## Marshy

flatbroke said:


> Pulled out a couple more loads today and have 2 cords cut on the ground waiting to be removed. Not a bad weekend.
> View attachment 618003
> 
> View attachment 618005


 How do you like that 480? Looker like toy have a long bar on it. I just picket one up recently and it's in great shape.


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Dealers are not and have not been allowed to tamper with EPA equipment. You have to take them to a performance shop. Or a shop that is not an authorized dealership. (Actual Ford dealership)



I don't think they can mess with them here either but what the state is going to enforce is the resale. So once a couple dealers get hit with fines or they have to put a truck back to stock it may be ugly. Couple guys I know that do a ton of auction buys are already tightening the ship. We have so many 30-100 inventory piece dealers around that it could cost some folks their business if the state gets nasty.


----------



## MechanicMatt

We had a Dodge 2500 with the knocker come in on trade. It had the goodies, we were going to send to auction. Two of my techs have similar trucks. We let the one tech swap the parts on Saturday. We were able to sell a stock 2500 Cummings and he got his "race truck". He had to pay for all the gaskets and the stock reflash as part of our agreement. Both sides were happy, sales got to retail a nice truck and he got some nice go fast goodies on the REAL cheap


----------



## flatbroke

muddstopper said:


> Heres a facebook video of my hunting buddies hunting down in ga., If it post. Warning, plenty of pig sticking.



Photobucket has most of my digital photos hostage. 
Here are some more. I'm not going to post any more hunting stuff in this thread though. Sorry for going off topic. We seem to find rank hogs who


----------



## flatbroke

All hogs were taken with dogs and up close and personal at time expiration.


----------



## svk

Very impressive guys. 

I kind of wish we had hogs but then kind of happy we do not!

The wild turkeys are only about 60 miles south of us now.


----------



## flatbroke

Marshy said:


> How do you like that 480? Looker like toy have a long bar on it. I just picket one up recently and it's in great shape.


 the 480 is a runner. But it's heavy. It stalled on me Sunday like it was running out of fuel. Could only get it to run on full throttle for a second and it would die. But it fixed itself after a couple minutes of that. I'm hoping the ignition isn't taking a dump.


----------



## KiwiBro

A family here got hit with botulism after eating meat from a wild boar recently. Three people in the family nearly died and all three are still suffering and the doctors can't tell them what the long term consequences will be. I don't think authorities have yet gotten to the bottom of how the pig was handled once killed.


----------



## muddstopper

flatbroke said:


> Photobucket has most of my digital photos hostage.
> Here are some more. I'm not going to post any more hunting stuff in this thread though. Sorry for going off topic. We seem to find rank hogs who
> 
> View attachment 618208
> View attachment 618209
> View attachment 618210
> View attachment 618211
> View attachment 618212
> View attachment 618213
> View attachment 618214
> View attachment 618216
> View attachment 618207


 I dont bust the brush like I use to, but I still like to hear the dogs run.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> But if the $ was good would it not justify more gear that made things a little easier on the body? Would still get two days worth of workouts but spread evenly over the week. Stress/recover/stress/recover. But then would having all that gear suck the enjoyment out of it? Would it lose it's 'challenge'.



I think it would lose its fun. The fun is in working out a solution to how to most effectively work the log or drop the tree, swing the biggest saw you own (naturally) and finally load in the trailer while taking pics the whole way so you can post them on the interweb. Getting more equipment to make the whole process more efficient would make it more like work, and I go to work mainly to pay for stuff that I want to do away from work. Like cut wood. Or go fishing. Like I will on Thursday. And Friday. And for the following week or two. 

That said, if people wanted to pay me $1000 for a trailer load of dead standing peppermint then I'd hand in my physio rego tomorrow . Providing I had somewhere to cut it, that is. Which I don't .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Getting more equipment to make the whole process more efficient would make it more like work, and I go to work mainly to pay for stuff that I want to do away from work.



Bingo. I don't shoot competitively, or fly RC competitively. I dont try to make a living from my recording studio and I don't want to make a living making woodchips. When you introduce money and politics into a hobby, it's not a hobby anymore. It's a job.


----------



## Conquistador3

KiwiBro said:


> A family here got hit with botulism after eating meat from a wild boar recently. Three people in the family nearly died and all three are still suffering and the doctors can't tell them what the long term consequences will be. I don't think authorities have yet gotten to the bottom of how the pig was handled once killed.



All accounts of Shakyamuni Buddha's death agree he died because he ate tainted food. The most ancient of them say that food was wild boar and modern scholars seem to agree later accounts were modified after sramanas (monks) were forbidden to eat meat and fish.
So eat wild boar at your own peril. 

To get back on track I had hoped all the snow which fell on Sunday would have produced some good firewood scrounging opportunities. So far nothing, not even a branch.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> I think it would lose its fun. The fun is in working out a solution to how to most effectively work the log or drop the tree, swing the biggest saw you own (naturally) and finally load in the trailer while taking pics the whole way so you can post them on the interweb. Getting more equipment to make the whole process more efficient would make it more like work, and I go to work mainly to pay for stuff that I want to do away from work. Like cut wood. Or go fishing. Like I will on Thursday. And Friday. And for the following week or two.
> 
> That said, if people wanted to pay me $1000 for a trailer load of dead standing peppermint then I'd hand in my physio rego tomorrow . Providing I had somewhere to cut it, that is. Which I don't .


Iv sold a little here and there lately mostly to family and friends but I work to slow to make a living at it. I'll be sending this rack of Ash down the road tomorrow to help the 7900 fund.
Ill replace it with part of the big oak pile I'm making.


----------



## rarefish383

Another thing to think about scrounging for profit. Look at all of the professional tree companies that give away their wood. It is too labor intensive. If it became valuable enough to survive off of, the tree companies would start keeping it. When Dad was in business he let me keep all of the Oak and sell it on the side. If I suggested setting up a fire wood operation, he would say for the same amount of money to buy a processor and truck, he could buy a chipper and truck and put on another tree crew. Why spend all that money to make a few hundred dollars a day, when the tree crews were making a few thousand a day. It's like saving my soda and beer cans for the scrap yard. We throw them in the recycle bin, when it's full I stomp on them and dump them in big plastic trash cans. When they are full I take them to the scrap yard. There is virtually no extra time or effort in saving them. But, I'm not going to start walking up and down the road picking them up because they are free. Scrounging firewood is kind of the same, free wood for personal use is one thing. If it gets so valuable you can live off it, the next thing you know, every body with a Wild Thing and mini van is going to be cutting down trees in peoples yards. Which may be illegal in your state. It is in MD, you have to be licensed and insured to do tree work in MD. The other thing, if it ever gets that valuable, you can guarantee that Uncle Sam will be at your door with the IRS, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

The tree guys contracted to keep the utility wires clear came through today. It is cold, raining, and what they cut was mostly small vine entangled stuff. Glad I don't have to do that day in and day out.

Keeping it a hobby means I can do it when the weather suits me, and I prefer it like that.

Matt, good job there, you even found the right color on the 85 Turbo Coupe! I really liked that car. Averaged 26 MPG, and was faster than the V-8 Thunderbird of the day. Also, had the slickest stick shift (5 speed) of any factory car I ever owned, and the best cloth bucket seats. I put over 250,000 hard miles on it before it went to Matt. Replaced the turbo once, and it was covered with the extended warranty I got.


----------



## Marshy

Idk abouut you guys but we're getting a little snow in the north east. Lake affect snow is rolling in. Roads were greasy this morning. We had 6 inches this past weekend and about 3-4 more last night. 
Only cutting I'll be doing is in my log pile.


----------



## rarefish383

As I predicted the four inches we got a couple days ago is gone, basically green grass showing. They are calling for frigid temps the next couple days, Joe.


----------



## Marshy

They are expecting another 7" tonight and it's been snowing all day. More is in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I think it would lose its fun. The fun is in working out a solution to how to most effectively work the log or drop the tree, swing the biggest saw you own (naturally) and finally load in the trailer while taking pics the whole way so you can post them on the interweb. Getting more equipment to make the whole process more efficient would make it more like work, and I go to work mainly to pay for stuff that I want to do away from work. Like cut wood. Or go fishing. Like I will on Thursday. And Friday. And for the following week or two.
> 
> That said, if people wanted to pay me $1000 for a trailer load of dead standing peppermint then I'd hand in my physio rego tomorrow . Providing I had somewhere to cut it, that is. Which I don't .


There certainly seems to me a very wide stretch of no mans land between small-time scrounging and profitable firewood enterprise. Land mines everywhere. Bodies and parts thereof, of many that tried to get across to no avail.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> If it gets so valuable you can live off it, the next thing you know, every body with a _RYOBI_ and mini van is going to be cutting down trees in peoples yards.



FIFY.



rarefish383 said:


> The other thing, if it ever gets that valuable, you can guarantee that Uncle Sam will be at your door with the IRS,



Yeah. Faster than the speed of light.

There was a media mogul in Australia called Kerry Packer, deceased about 12 years or so now. He was a tough nut and blunt as the back of an axe. Didn't suffer fools like politicians very well. One of his appearances before a print media enquiry from 1991 was a classic, he made his parliamentary interrogators look like clueless gimps. This clip goes for 6 minutes or so and some of it may not mean much to you all as it relates to Oz media laws of the day but from 3.45 there are a couple of great lines in there from Kerry, especially about tax and regulation, which instantly made every Australian feel like they could relate to the richest man in the country.


----------



## KiwiBro

"You only get one Alan Bond in your lifetime, and I've had mine".

Had to laugh at that one. Talk about sell high, buy low. Bond bought a TV channel from Packer for over $1b. A few years later Packer bought it back for $250m.

Another good'n:
Having had a heart attack and been clinically dead for a few minutes but surviving:

“I’ve been to the other side and let me tell you, son, there’s ****ing nothing there. There’s no one waiting there for you… there’s no one to judge you so you can do what you bloody well like.”


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, that car had by far best shifter of all my T5 transmission cars. Mike Scott and I used to put that shifter in what ever car we were going "hunting " with that Friday night along with my BFG radial T/As. Ahh to be a teenager again.

My pops was a more experienced driver than my pal and me. He once got three cars on a big block chevelle in that little turbo coupe, poor guy just about died when he found out it wasn't a built V8. 

As for firewood for a living, I think it would turn into mechanics for me. When I was young and hot rodding cars it was fun. When I was fixing the girls in my high schools cars it was very fun. When it became my profession, the fun went away VERY fast. I definitely do not love my job now, but it sure does pay the bills easily.


----------



## cantoo

I have enough equipment that I could do firewood full time but there just isn't enough money in it for me and my body. And like most guys have said it takes the fun out of it. I do sell wood but it's mainly to keep my wife off my back about the money I'm "investing" in heating our houses and shop. I could heat with electricity and be less money at the end of the year but then I would have to find another hobby and I already have enough of those. Jet skis, 4 wheeler, sleds, motorcycles, hunting and lots of stuff but I would rather do firewood, well right now anyway. I like building stuff so firewooding fills that need too. I have no idea how much wood we sold this year, maybe 20 cord or so my son does the deliveries I do the rest. Just enough to keep the wife thinking and enough to claim some expenses for our business. Year end taxes will tell the tale but buying the sawmill this year will mean a loss for the wood end of her business so that likely means another tax audit. Next year we should be making a few bucks selling lumber and will be able to pay more taxes allowing the government to continue to waste my tax dollars on slimeballs who don't want to work. God bless Merica and Canada. We slave so others don't have to.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Question posers 


*GLOVES*
I normally just use knit gloves I get from work, and normally they are fine but now that its 15F with a windchill of ZERO, I need good cold weather gloves. Most of the places around here dont really have "namebrand" gloves, they're just a leather(ish) material with wool(ish) material on the inside, and they still want $30 a pair for them. Is there a good cold weather work glove that actually keeps your hands warm and isn't just a nylon shell with garbage insulation on the inside?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

woodchip rookie: Try a pair of Kinco 'Frost Breakers'. knit glove with rubber palm. $6.00-$7.00 Google them...


----------



## LondonNeil

I just cut and split bit of wood for myself, because I love using the stove, I love wood heat, I love free heat, I love being outside in the garden working on the wood, I enjoy the exercise of swinging the axe and the fresh air as I do it, I enjoy using the chainsaw, and its 'me time' - I get to relax, think, clear my mind, what ever. If the world were such that I could make a good living doing the same, hmmm, somehow I think it would become a chore rather than fun. Being realistic, its hard work, requiring a lot of space and a lot of costly machinery, to make a little money, I don't think its a way to wealth.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Is there a good cold weather work glove that actually keeps your hands warm and isn't just a nylon shell with garbage insulation on the inside?



Check the farm stores. I see lots of good winter work gloves there: leather, rubber, etc.

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I bought a set of insulated work gloves while at BassPro Shops on Sunday. I tried on every freaking brand they had. I finally settled on these


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, that car had by far best shifter of all my T5 transmission cars. Mike Scott and I used to put that shifter in what ever car we were going "hunting " with that Friday night along with my BFG radial T/As. Ahh to be a teenager again.
> 
> My pops was a more experienced driver than my pal and me. He once got three cars on a big block chevelle in that little turbo coupe, poor guy just about died when he found out it wasn't a built V8.
> 
> As for firewood for a living, I think it would turn into mechanics for me. When I was young and hot rodding cars it was fun. When I was fixing the girls in my high schools cars it was very fun. When it became my profession, the fun went away VERY fast. I definitely do not love my job now, but it sure does pay the bills easily.


Ooh I have one like that.

When someone else is paying you by the hour to work on a nearly new car on a lift in a garage and you get to bolt on new parts till the problem is solved, it's fun.

When you are outside with a headlamp in below freezing air laying in gravely slush with no gloves to pull the leaky power steering pump that is dribbling hydro oil on you using a vise grips and a crescent wrench cause that's all you have in the car at the time and need to get to work the next morning, it's not fun (been there).


My bil was a mechanic at a small service station for many years. Of course most of the customers had older vehicles and went there because the GM shop was too expensive and the Ford techs were incompetent. He finally quit and works for a homebuilder. He said he finally got tired of working on rusty **** and arguing with people about how to fix their car.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, close. We work on everything from the new car that i swear they are using us for the R&D on to the rusted out "what do you mean my parts are discontinued " old shitter. None of it was fun after you need to provide for your family doing it. 

Back when i was young, it would put a smile on my face fixing something that was broke. Sadly, it became "NO, i dont care if it only took me 45 minutes, the book says three hours now pay me!!" 

I did a fuel pump on the side the road for a guy on his suburban. Jacked up the rear pumpkin so the springs would lift the frame rails higher. Then put jack stands under the axle, crawled under pulled the drive shaft to get some working room. Then pulled the same jack under and dropped the tank, slid it out and swapped the sending units. Slid it back under and wrestled the half full tank back onto the jack, used my upper body to steady the tank while using my leg to work the jack. Got the the sender hooked up and the tank straps on. Drive shaft in and lowered it back down. All done in 1.5 hrs busting my ass. I had thought about how i was gonna do it and pre planned/ pregammed how i was gonna do it to bust it out. Putting my tools and jack back in my trunk the guy asks how much. I tell him $250. He replied it didnt even take you 2 hours. I asked him what he thought a tow bill and a shop would have charged him. He still bitched while paying me. That was the last side job i did for him and told our mutual "pal" that his "friend" was a real **** head

Thats just a example of times turning wrenches wasnt fun.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just to clarify Steve. Dealerships dont pay there techs hourly, they get paid flat rate. You beat the clock, you make money. You dont beat the clock, gonna be a shitty week...


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Just to clarify Steve. Dealerships dont pay there techs hourly, they get paid flat rate. You beat the clock, you make money. You dont beat the clock, gonna be a shitty week...


That's kind of crazy. A couple of squirrely jobs in a row and you are working for free.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah, close. We work on everything from the new car that i swear they are using us for the R&D on to the rusted out "what do you mean my parts are discontinued " old shitter. None of it was fun after you need to provide for your family doing it.
> 
> Back when i was young, it would put a smile on my face fixing something that was broke. Sadly, it became "NO, i dont care if it only took me 45 minutes, the book says three hours now pay me!!"
> 
> I did a fuel pump on the side the road for a guy on his suburban. Jacked up the rear pumpkin so the springs would lift the frame rails higher. Then put jack stands under the axle, crawled under pulled the drive shaft to get some working room. Then pulled the same jack under and dropped the tank, slid it out and swapped the sending units. Slid it back under and wrestled the half full tank back onto the jack, used my upper body to steady the tank while using my leg to work the jack. Got the the sender hooked up and the tank straps on. Drive shaft in and lowered it back down. All done in 1.5 hrs busting my ass. I had thought about how i was gonna do it and pre planned/ pregammed how i was gonna do it to bust it out. Putting my tools and jack back in my trunk the guy asks how much. I tell him $250. He replied it didnt even take you 2 hours. I asked him what he thought a tow bill and a shop would have charged him. He still bitched while paying me. That was the last side job i did for him and told our mutual "pal" that his "friend" was a real **** head
> 
> Thats just a example of times turning wrenches wasnt fun.


Fuel pump went out on my truck and during the same time I had a very bad cold and it was cold and rainy. Car parked in front of the house on the street cause my driveway was steep and I was waiting to feel better and a nicer day but my a hole neighbors called me in the minute the car had not moved in 40 hours so the cop comes and tells me to move it. You guessed it, hacking up a lung under the car laying on the wet road. Was so happy to get out of that place.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> That's kind of crazy. A couple of squirrely jobs in a row and you are working for free.



Yup


----------



## svk

Corporations always looking for ways to skim extra from their employees.


----------



## Cody

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, that car had by far best shifter of all my T5 transmission cars. Mike Scott and I used to put that shifter in what ever car we were going "hunting " with that Friday night along with my BFG radial T/As. Ahh to be a teenager again.
> 
> My pops was a more experienced driver than my pal and me. He once got three cars on a big block chevelle in that little turbo coupe, poor guy just about died when he found out it wasn't a built V8.
> 
> As for firewood for a living, I think it would turn into mechanics for me. When I was young and hot rodding cars it was fun. When I was fixing the girls in my high schools cars it was very fun. When it became my profession, the fun went away VERY fast. I definitely do not love my job now, but it sure does pay the bills easily.



I gave up a pretty good job a few years ago to go play mechanic, always loved doing it but doing it everyday drove that passion into the ground. These newer vehicles can be flat out stupid to work on.



Sandhill Crane said:


> woodchip rookie: Try a pair of Kinco 'Frost Breakers'. knit glove with rubber palm. $6.00-$7.00 Google them...



Love those gloves, they also have some black/gray ones where the rubber is textured, they're not as warm but they're more durable. I found the foam on the frost breakers does not like gasoline.

Kinco warm grip gloves: https://www.amazon.com/Kinco-Thermal-Lined-Coated-Medium/dp/B00APL229G


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> So father in law who is a outdoorsy guy got my kids gift cards to BassPro. What fun is shopping online. After getting home from church we loaded up and made the 1.5hr drive to Bridgeport CT. Had a blast, kids got fun stuff and I picked up a nice set of insulated work gloves. On the way home we roll past a very large shopping mall. Palisades Center, they have a lego store. My little one comes over with a Lego set telling my wife she needs to get it for me. I LOVE this kid!!View attachment 618018


You have some great kids, thinking more about you than themselves .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A while back, Darin had made Arboristsite.com window stickers and occasionally you would see a post asking who they saw at a given spot.


How did those go over .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> How did those go over .


Sounds like they were in high demand before forum software was readily available (and free) for all the me too sites.


----------



## Hinerman

flatbroke said:


> The big boars are usually rank and are best made in to sausage. We process our own. Make Italian , Jalapeño and cheese, and some others. The dogs stop the hogs and we crawl:walk up depending on location and availability of space. Grab a rear leg. A 44 mag behind the ear gets them neutralizes. and start pulling dogs off.
> If I'm in Texas we tied them live and haul them off to sell



GRAB A REAR LEG!!!! No thank you.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I think it would lose its fun. The fun is in working out a solution to how to most effectively work the log or drop the tree, swing the biggest saw you own (naturally) and finally load in the trailer while taking pics the whole way so you can post them on the interweb. Getting more equipment to make the whole process more efficient would make it more like work, and I go to work mainly to pay for stuff that I want to do away from work. Like cut wood. Or go fishing. Like I will on Thursday. And Friday. And for the following week or two.
> 
> That said, if people wanted to pay me $1000 for a trailer load of dead standing peppermint then I'd hand in my physio rego tomorrow . Providing I had somewhere to cut it, that is. Which I don't .


I did most of what you speak about being fun this summer, and even took some pictures while I was at it .
I've had many pay me over a $1000 to take the wood home to my house and then I get to do what I want with it.
The funny thing is doing one job can net enough to pay to have all my wood delivered to my house split and ready to burn for a whole year lol.
Leaves a lot of time to go fishing and all the other things that may be important to you during a week and all with a minimal amount of equipment if you chose to do it with a minimalist approach .


KiwiBro said:


> But if the $ was good would it not justify more gear that made things a little easier on the body? Would still get two days worth of workouts but spread evenly over the week. Stress/recover/stress/recover. But then would having all that gear suck the enjoyment out of it? Would it lose its 'challenge'.
> More gear means more production which means more headaches if SHTF.
> 
> I look at some of the farmers around here and where I play and they seem to be constantly chasing their tails looking for more production to cover the costs of the current machinery but to increase production they need to get more machinery, etc, etc. We have a very long running (since '66) TV program series here, nationally funded, called Country Calendar. It details different aspects of rural life. On a recent episode they delved into alternative farming. By alternative, I mean low-input/low impact. Various farmers trying to make just 100 acres pay. Owner-operator type of stuff. Their production numbers were laughable, but their costs were minimal. That episode didn't quite give enough info to make a sound determination about who was more profitable, but it seemed the lower input farmers had more smiles.
> 
> *edit* It just occurred to me that some of our Northern another-mother-brothers might get a kick out of seeing what rural Kiwiland is all about. If any of you are keen, I'll go buy a few of the Country Calender DVD's and shoot them over for xmas. It''ll be a random selection of DVD's, first come first served. Or better yet, there are a few episodes online from this and recent years:
> https://www.tvnz.co.nz/shows/country-calendar


I plan on buying more equipment myself. This year was a full allotment of climbing gear, not cheap, but less than half the price of new for very nice gear.
Personally I would rather stay very small as I recognize that the gains as far as a percentage of the gross profits only decrease as you get larger and are in business longer. But I have been feeling as though it is what I need to do as I have three kids watching their dad, who are not seeing many of the struggles it has taken me to get where I'm currently at, not struggling to get by. I don't think me continuing to do what I am as they get older will be doing them any favors. I don't need to make any more money as I am perfectly content, that doesn't mean I have all the things I'd like to, but I realize I don't have to and I feel that's a great place to be.
For me I am looking forward to the next phase of learning and growth as my kids are watching to see how I face the trials of taking my ship into deep uncharted waters for me. My desire is show them that they can be successful at whatever they put their minds to, and to keep smiling while I do it knowing there is a greater purpose for which I'm living.
Ever watch these guys, they like to have a good time working, I like to run equipment, so for me that part would be fun.
Trust me I like to keep things simple, but if your gonna go big go big lol.


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> GRAB A REAR LEG!!!! No thank you.


Just do it man.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Just do it man.


Its like breaking up a dog fight grab the rear legs you take away most of the power.


----------



## Conquistador3

Cody said:


> Kinco warm grip gloves: https://www.amazon.com/Kinco-Thermal-Lined-Coated-Medium/dp/B00APL229G



$7 in the US, €37 here. Somebody is getting real fat here...


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 618379
> I bought a set of insulated work gloves while at BassPro Shops on Sunday. I tried on every freaking brand they had. I finally settled on these



What's with the kangaroo on the label? That's cultural appropriation!! 

We have hoppies pass through our place, sometimes up to 20 at a time. Cowgirl and I were having a quiet beer in front of the firepit a couple of months back and a mob of kangaroos came thundering past, about 2 metres away. Quite an impressive sight! Without binocular vision they don't really see you if you're still so they didn't know we were there. 

Cowgirl has been working on an orchard and is digging mulch and noodles into the ground and levelling the area - manually with a mattock. It's a lot of work but it keeps her in trim, I say. Anyway, the hoppies are very curious so they spend a fair bit of time checking out her progress and generally making a mess. There was a distinctive little joey, not long out of the pouch that was feralling all over the place through the orchard and the mulch heaps last Wednesday, just loving being alive and playing, occasionally picking fights with some of the larger juveniles. It was nice to see wild animals just playing, having a good time. Later that morning I went for a bike ride for an hour or so and cut back across a vacant 10 acre lot next to us and found the little fella dead, abandoned by the mob with his eye pecked out, by a bird I assume - they often get new lambs that way around here too. I get that nature is harsh and animals hunt for food and so do we and that's all fine, but I was a bit sad all the same. Three hours earlier the little guy was loving life and having a ball then later the same morning he's a compost heap having died a slow and painful death. Didn't make me happy that day.


----------



## nighthunter

I sell firewood part time and what i earn i put back into CAD that way i have a new toy every now and again to play with but would never go at it full time because the enjoyment would go out of it


----------



## Conquistador3

Cowboy254 said:


> What's with the kangaroo on the label? That's cultural appropriation!!
> 
> We have hoppies pass through our place, sometimes up to 20 at a time. Cowgirl and I were having a quiet beer in front of the firepit a couple of months back and a mob of kangaroos came thundering past, about 2 metres away. Quite an impressive sight! Without binocular vision they don't really see you if you're still so they didn't know we were there.
> 
> Cowgirl has been working on an orchard and is digging mulch and noodles into the ground and levelling the area - manually with a mattock. It's a lot of work but it keeps her in trim, I say. Anyway, the hoppies are very curious so they spend a fair bit of time checking out her progress and generally making a mess. There was a distinctive little joey, not long out of the pouch that was feralling all over the place through the orchard and the mulch heaps last Wednesday, just loving being alive and playing, occasionally picking fights with some of the larger juveniles. It was nice to see wild animals just playing, having a good time. Later that morning I went for a bike ride for an hour or so and cut back across a vacant 10 acre lot next to us and found the little fella dead, abandoned by the mob with his eye pecked out, by a bird I assume - they often get new lambs that way around here too. I get that nature is harsh and animals hunt for food and so do we and that's all fine, but I was a bit sad all the same. Three hours earlier the little guy was loving life and having a ball then later the same morning he's a compost heap having died a slow and painful death. Didn't make me happy that day.



My father always used Wells-Lamont gloves: their logo was originally a horse head but was changed to a mule when they introduced the "Stubborn about quality" slogan. 
Yes, they should have hired a better artist or at least tell him to draw a cartoon mule because it's open to interpretation. I took it for some sort of elk or deer until I made the stubborn connection...

You just reminded me I should buy some new Winter work gloves because my last pair has disintegrated and my beloved Honeywell's are too light for this weather. 

Regarding "hoppies"... my dogs love kangaroo meat, albeit the dried bits will last them seconds, thus requiring a second helping. 
Speaking of which, it's already time to buy dog food.

It's always bills, bills and more bills. Sometimes I feel like a pelican: everywhere I turn there's always an enormous bill in front of me.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Fire wood will only be part time just not enough $ to make it full time for me 
if the money was better everyone would do it . A 241 and a mini van magnetic signs optional 
As a business owner 16 years made a lot of money but was tied to the job. I was anyway ... love the money but one day you look
back and ask do you need this ? The big house . the king ranch dually . A new suburban because the ash tray was full . 
I have built my life now on what I can afford . I should say what I really need , the side work pays for the toys but you still have to
look at it as a business . At one point i bought fixed and sold older used cars .... part time but it payed for the 10000 lb lift 
The garage if just a pole barn kit that my wife and I built I think it took another year of saving up to concrete the floor 
than another year to get the lift . Now i don't know how I ever got by with out it .

The long winded moral is we enjoy running saws / firewood to help heat our homes save on electric / oil 
buy more toys CAD The better money would be tree service with firewood on the side


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> Trying to ignore chipper and all his beautiful saws.



Yes, he is the devil in disguise. We need to put him on ignore


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Yes, he is the devil in disguise. We need to put him on ignore


What until you see my new top handle .


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> What oil you see my new top handle .



No, what do you have?


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> No, what do you have?


That was meant to me "until", not oil lol.
Scrounged up a real clean 200t , at least it looked that way in the pictures, we'll know for sure either today or tomorrow.
I'll probably list a couple 540's.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sandhill Crane said:


> woodchip rookie: Try a pair of Kinco 'Frost Breakers'. knit glove with rubber palm. $6.00-$7.00 Google them...


Good lead....I'll see if I can find those local.


----------



## rarefish383

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Fire wood will only be part time just not enough $ to make it full time for me
> if the money was better everyone would do it . A 241 and a mini van magnetic signs optional
> As a business owner 16 years made a lot of money but was tied to the job. I was anyway ... love the money but one day you look
> back and ask do you need this ? The big house . the king ranch dually . A new suburban because the ash tray was full .
> I have built my life now on what I can afford . I should say what I really need , the side work pays for the toys but you still have to
> look at it as a business . At one point i bought fixed and sold older used cars .... part time but it payed for the 10000 lb lift
> The garage if just a pole barn kit that my wife and I built I think it took another year of saving up to concrete the floor
> than another year to get the lift . Now i don't know how I ever got by with out it .
> 
> The long winded moral is we enjoy running saws / firewood to help heat our homes save on electric / oil
> buy more toys CAD The better money would be tree service with firewood on the side


But, see, that's the catch 22. If you are a successful Tree Company, the wood becomes a necessary evil. You have to get rid of it. Your cheapest labor for groundies will still be $15 an hour, too much to put on the wood pile, so it goes to the dump, wholesale out or give away. Our local landfill is free for all yard waste, so just before they close there is a line of tree trucks dumping wood and chips. The landfill has a no scrounging policy too. They have a giant tug grinder and sell the mulch, cheap


----------



## svk

It is funny because the landfill by my cabin always seems to have a pile of boughs about the size of a fast food restaurant but do not think I have ever seen any wood larger than 4" diameter unless it was rotten rounds...they have a no scrounging policy but if you take tires or iron from their respective piles while you are there dumping other garbage they do not seem to care.

Side note, never throw away anything with sensitive information as often garbage from the garbage truck is dumped on the floor of the transfer station and then loaded into semi by skid steer. All kinds of papers blowing around there.


----------



## flatbroke

nighthunter said:


> I sell firewood part time and what i earn i put back into CAD that way i have a new toy every now and again to play with but would never go at it full time because the enjoyment would go out of it


 What does CAD mean?


----------



## rarefish383

A couple of minor variations, but, Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder, Joe


----------



## chipper1

flatbroke said:


> What does CAD mean?


As stated above, and as I was saying in my 372 oe ad when I said if you hang out here long enough you may be "flat broke".


----------



## nighthunter

Speaking of CAD ,i came across a add for a new makita 7900 for €400. There made by dolmar ? .I'll consider buying it as its German and honestly i want to see if it will hang with my stihls


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> i want to see if it will hang with my stihls


LOL. It will have no problem doing what the stihls or the huskys do when compared to the saws it was meant to compete with.
Here's a peek inside, but he also gives some real world advice as well.


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> Speaking of CAD ,i came across a add for a new makita 7900 for €400. There made by dolmar ? .I'll consider buying it as its German and honestly i want to see if it will hang with my stihls



Dolmar has been 100% owned by Makita since 1990. Generally speaking the top products are still manufactured in Germany, albeit I have no clue where the new MM4 engines are made.


----------



## Multifaceted

flatbroke said:


> What does CAD mean?





rarefish383 said:


> A couple of minor variations, but, Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder, Joe



Thanks, guys... been seeing that thrown around here and was confused... I am a CAD operator by trade (Computer Aided Drafting) and was thinking it was something else, but in some context it sounded like what I know it to be.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Ever watch these guys



Can't say I have but thanks for posting.


----------



## flatbroke

rarefish383 said:


> A couple of minor variations, but, Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder, Joe





chipper1 said:


> As stated above, and as I was saying in my 372 oe ad when I said if you hang out here long enough you may be "flat broke".





rarefish383 said:


> A couple of minor variations, b


 I have a severe case. I want to order a 562 xp and a 372 xpw and a 390xp and a 10K GVW dump trailer. I can probably swing the 562xp and the 372xp but at the cost of outfitting the downstairs windows with wood shutters for the wife. She is the devil no doubt.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Can't say I have but thanks for posting.


Some fun scrounging I think .


----------



## flatbroke

Who has the best prices on Husqvarna saws? since I'm in CA I have to pay tax with baileys. They still beat chainsaws direct though with tax and shipping


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> A couple of minor variations, but, Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder, Joe



I went in to see my doctor a while back for a new prescription and she asked me how I was. I said I was ok other than having contracted CAD. She had never heard of it and was scratching her head trying to work out whether she'd missed something in medical school. I kept her hanging for a while. 

Small things amuse small minds .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I went in to see my doctor a while back for a new prescription and she asked me how I was. I said I was ok other than having contracted CAD. She had never heard of it and was scratching her head trying to work out whether she'd missed something in medical school. I kept her hanging for a while.
> 
> Small things amuse small minds .


That's really funny .


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> Who has the best prices on Husqvarna saws? since I'm in CA I have to pay tax with baileys. They still beat chainsaws direct though with tax and shipping


Contact @spike60


----------



## farmer steve

flatbroke said:


> What does CAD mean?


C hainsaws A re D umb.


----------



## rarefish383

Here we go, lets see how many versions of CAD there are, Chainsaws Are Dangerous, especially in my hands, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> C hainsaws A re D umb.



I actually use that in chainsaw safety training:

I state that '_chainsaws are very powerful, but D-U-M-B machines_';
They will cut your leg as easily as cutting a tree, and they will not feel bad about it.
So, it is up to '_us_' (the operators), to understand how the tool works; what can go wrong; and how to work in a way that even if things 'go wrong' we minimize the likelihood of getting hurt, hurting someone else, or doing lots of property damage.
(We gotta be the _smart_ ones!)

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

today's scrounge. a BIG white oak limb i found in hunting season.  had to noodle some and stihl couldn't lift some with the bad back.got a few buckets of the the small limb wood home. in the "swamp" @nomad_archer .


----------



## dancan

Hmmm , CAD , I think , that's somethin made up ...
A while back someone was talking about the Makita/Dolly 3601 , I had talked to the Makita rep to see if there were any refurbs available . He stopped in today , he found a dealer that has a new one that he wants to get rid of at less than dealer cost , I should have it by Wednesday .
No sir , no CAD here , not one bit ...
BTW , a friend of mine just started working for a local large rental company , they told him they are a preferred Husky dealer and get awesome pricing , cost + 10% he gets .
I asked him to price out the Husqvarna splitting maul ,,,,, It's on the way .
No AAD either lol 

Nosiree , no such thing as AD , nope , it don't exist , nada , not at all .
I hope it's nice this weekend , I'd like to go scrounge up some more firewood , I don't have the buffer that turnkey4099 has ...


----------



## MechanicMatt

The CAD I used to suffer from had subsided, GAD has been killing me lately. My buddy had his FIL move in and was crying the financial woes to me. I offered to take his .300win mag off his hands, his .243 off his hands and asked about his coworkers 45-70. He asked what the hell is wrong with me, I replied, they're like Pokémon, I gotta have them all.


----------



## MechanicMatt

To stay on track, 8* outside my house and 73* inside. Wife had the stove cranking when I got home.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Do set the record straight, I think at one time I had 20+ saws. I'm down to 4Husqvarnas, 2Stihls, 2poulans. The rest have gone into homes that will use them more regularly. In truth I only run the Husky's, the Stihls are antiques, and the Poulans are "loaners". One lives at BIL house and the other is in the shed someplace


----------



## svk

I had about 40 saws including non running projects this summer. 

Now I'm down to what's in my signature plus a L65 in a box, a complete 55 that will hopefully be running this weekend, and two 55 parts saws. One of the Echo's is SPF to be delivered this weekend and the 4218 is promised to a friend as well. 

I'd still like to get my hands on a larger vintage Homelite, a Husky 480, and who knows what else.


----------



## cantoo

Just spent 1/2 hour moving snow so I could get to my 16" firewood pile. We were done selling as soon as this last storm hit but a goof ball called my son begging for wood. He said yes not knowing that the last 2 day storm had dumped 2' of snow along our fenceline road to the split wood pile. And the conveyor was buried in a 3' snow bank. Luckily the wind had blown the snow around the wood pile in the middle of the field. Got the snow moved enough and then we had to handload it into the truck. He just got back and the guy says he has buddies who "need" wood too. We only have 2 cord of 16" wood cut in the pile. I do have about 50 ash logs that have been sitting on a windy hill for 2 years though. This weekend I will be a wood cutting/ splitting animal and get it all done. In my mind I will but time will tell. Don't need to do it but the money is nice to have. And No I didn't charge him extra for the PIA.
Good thing my order from Laser came in. Chains are for the little saws, I already have a dozen for the big ones. Going to designate one of my 260's to garbage cutting duty only, using all my old chains, sprockets and bars and sharpen with electric grinder until they are all used up. Will change out the other 260, 280 and 290 to new sprockets, bars and chains and go to hand filing only. Getting tired of ruining files on chains that were burnt with my grinder and my old eyes. I've decided I'm only going to hand file and see how things last. I keep chains in toolboxes anyway so I'll just get a couple more toolboxes and keep everything separate.


----------



## dancan

I've not used my Tecomec grinder in years , hand file is all .
How's that laser stuff holding up ?


----------



## cantoo

The Laser stuff is okay as long as I order the right stuff. I screw up and get the cheaper bars once in awhile but use them up anyway. My son's work is a Dealer so I get a decent discount I hope anyway. They are a bike dealer so don't push saw stuff much so I top up their order once in awhile so they get free shipping. I used to really like their oil until they started charging a Hazard fee for crossing the border.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I've not used my Tecomec grinder in years , hand file is all .


You went from GAD to FAD lol.
Maybe I'm talking about myself now, cause I surely don't suffer from CAD.
Scrounged a box off the porch today today .


----------



## James Miller

Had to start moving some of the oak chunks today to make room for the next batch. Pulled that old trailer out of the tree line a few weeks ago it sat buried for years and the only thing wrong with it is the tires don't hold air very well anymore.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I had about 40 saws including non running projects this summer.
> 
> Now I'm down to what's in my signature plus a L65 in a box, a complete 55 that will hopefully be running this weekend, and two 55 parts saws. One of the Echo's is SPF to be delivered this weekend and the 4218 is promised to a friend as well.
> 
> I'd still like to get my hands on a larger vintage Homelite, a Husky 480, and who knows what else.


Steve, if you make it up 95, was it Albany, I can squeeze a couple of my smaller Homelites in your back seat. I know I have an XL 900 series I could get rid of, maybe a C72, and I have a Super 1050 that I cooked the cylinder and piston on, I've got a new used cylinder and new greek piston, and an nos carb still in the box. The two 80CC saws probably haver 20-24" bars and the 1050 has a 24 and 36 with new chains. I have another XL 924 with a 30" bar but want to keep that one, and another Super 1050 that I use as my back up milling saw. I could probably throw the old Zip-6 in too, it's in the 80-90CC range, made mid late 60's. Let me know when you're heading up the road, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, if you make it up 95, was it Albany, I can squeeze a couple of my smaller Homelites in your back seat. I know I have an XL 900 series I could get rid of, maybe a C72, and I have a Super 1050 that I cooked the cylinder and piston on, I've got a new used cylinder and new greek piston, and an nos carb still in the box. The two 80CC saws probably haver 20-24" bars and the 1050 has a 24 and 36 with new chains. I have another XL 924 with a 30" bar but want to keep that one, and another Super 1050 that I use as my back up milling saw. I could probably throw the old Zip-6 in too, it's in the 80-90CC range, made mid late 60's. Let me know when you're heading up the road, Joe.


Ooh this deal keeps sounding better!!

Heading up around Presidents weekend, will see if I can convince the rest of the occupants to make a pit stop in your area.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You went from GAD to FAD lol.
> Maybe I'm talking about myself now, cause I surely don't suffer from CAD.
> Scrounged a box off the porch today today .
> View attachment 618569


I'd like to find a 291 for my brother to replace his problem child 028. He has no need for a saw that size but won't buy a small saw cause I guess it would make him feel less manly. Wish he would just buy my 490 so I could pick up a nice 40cc saw .


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> I'd like to find a 291 for my brother to replace his problem child 028. He has no need for a saw that size but won't buy a small saw cause I guess it would make him feel less manly. Wish he would just buy my 490 so I could pick up a nice 40cc saw .


I have it on good authority cowboy is trending towards small saw sissification too. What's next? eCAD?


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> I have it on good authority cowboy is trending towards small saw sissification too. What's next? eCAD?



This is how eCAD starts.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I'd like to find a 291 for my brother to replace his problem child 028. He has no need for a saw that size but won't buy a small saw cause I guess it would make him feel less manly. Wish he would just buy my 490 so I could pick up a nice 40cc saw .


290 sittin in the shop that don't see me action anymore since i got the 241.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> today's scrounge. a BIG white oak limb i found in hunting season.  had to noodle some and stihl couldn't lift some with the bad back.got a few buckets of the the small limb wood home. in the "swamp" @nomad_archer .
> View attachment 618523
> View attachment 618524



Nice. Let me know when you want to get the rest out of the swamp. After christmas may not be a bad time. I can walk to swamp for you and see if we can get any deer moving, then load up the wood. Also when is the massive white oak top down back on the agenda?


----------



## svk

Heading out to do a little cutting in a bit. 

I'm curious how my AT saw will run off the bat in 60 degree temps at sea level when it was last operated in 20 degree temps at 1300 feet.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Heading out to do a little cutting in a bit.
> 
> I'm curious how my AT saw will run off the bat in 60 degree temps at sea level when it was last operated in 20 degree temps at 1300 feet.


If it was a 572 like a legend .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 618575
> Had to start moving some of the oak chunks today to make room for the next batch. Pulled that old trailer out of the tree line a few weeks ago it sat buried for years and the only thing wrong with it is the tires don't hold air very well anymore.


Grab a couple spares from junk yard and you will be all set.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I hear the 572 runs just as well as the 462, and is only a little more than a pound heavier!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 618589
> This is how eCAD starts.



Yeah... I don't see an electric chainsaw in my future.
Short story long...

I will have that large maple to contend with next spring. In the interest of not making a ton of noise in the back yard all summer, I was considering that cheap Harbor Freight electric saw for the small stuff. It would be like $30 if I get it on sale and then add the 20% off coupon.

THEN

We did the last yard cleanup for the season which involved trimming the hedges. For that, I have an electric Black & Decker trimmer. HOLY CRAP was that power cord annoying. So annoying in fact that I looked at gas powered hedge trimmers. THEN the wife brought me back to earth - for the 1 time per year that I use it, it's not worth the $200+ for a gas trimmer. No big deal... I'll spend that $200 on a CS-310, or maybe add a few more $$ to it and get a CS-352.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> I have it on good authority cowboy is trending towards small saw sissification too. What's next? eCAD?


I can remember when my smallest saw was a 70CC Homelite, now I have an MSA 170, lowdy I'm getting old and weak, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah... I don't see an electric chainsaw in my future. . . . I was considering that cheap Harbor Freight electric saw for the small stuff. It would be like $30 if I get it on sale and then add the 20% off coupon.


Harbor Freight $30 item is not a '_chainsaw'_, anymore that a cardboard box is a '_house_'.

I'm down to maybe a dozen corded electric saws (not counting the battery ones).

Scrounged a lot of wood with them.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> I have it on good authority cowboy is trending towards small saw sissification too. What's next? eCAD?


eCAD is so 1990's...kids nowadays have iCAD.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I'd like to find a 291 for my brother to replace his problem child 028. He has no need for a saw that size but won't buy a small saw cause I guess it would make him feel less manly. Wish he would just buy my 490 so I could pick up a nice 40cc saw .


I wish he would buy your 490 also. So you could buy my 445. So I could buy a 550xp.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah... I don't see an electric chainsaw in my future.
> Short story long...
> 
> I will have that large maple to contend with next spring. In the interest of not making a ton of noise in the back yard all summer, I was considering that cheap Harbor Freight electric saw for the small stuff. It would be like $30 if I get it on sale and then add the 20% off coupon.
> 
> THEN
> 
> We did the last yard cleanup for the season which involved trimming the hedges. For that, I have an electric Black & Decker trimmer. HOLY CRAP was that power cord annoying. So annoying in fact that I looked at gas powered hedge trimmers. THEN the wife brought me back to earth - for the 1 time per year that I use it, it's not worth the $200+ for a gas trimmer. No big deal... I'll spend that $200 on a CS-310, or maybe add a few more $$ to it and get a CS-352.


That old plug in saw only gets used beside the splitter for quick trimming. It saves time in that situation grab saw pull trigger make cut. I won't be picking up an esaw to work in the wood pile any time soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> eCAD is so 1990's...kids nowadays have iCAD.


Can I get that on Android or just Apple?


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I wish he would buy your 490 also. So you could buy my 445. So I could buy a 550xp.


So I can buy a 390xp lol. Not sure how that would work, but it just sounded right since I've got a few 372's .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I hear the 572 runs just as well as the 462, and is only a little more than a pound heavier!


They say the 261 is lighter than the Husky 550, but I don't feel that when holding it, same with the 241, but I am a fan of those, but not because of how they feel in hand.
I think there is a lot of hype on both models, and even my post above in regards to it being a legend is me mocking husky. The more saws you run the fewer that have the wow factor, good thing I like to run them all .


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah... I don't see an electric chainsaw in my future.
> Short story long...
> 
> I will have that large maple to contend with next spring. In the interest of not making a ton of noise in the back yard all summer, I was considering that cheap Harbor Freight electric saw for the small stuff. It would be like $30 if I get it on sale and then add the 20% off coupon.
> 
> THEN
> 
> We did the last yard cleanup for the season which involved trimming the hedges. For that, I have an electric Black & Decker trimmer. HOLY CRAP was that power cord annoying. So annoying in fact that I looked at gas powered hedge trimmers. THEN the wife brought me back to earth - for the 1 time per year that I use it, it's not worth the $200+ for a gas trimmer. No big deal... I'll spend that $200 on a CS-310, or maybe add a few more $$ to it and get a CS-352.


You're right about the power cord, big PIA. Because of that and the fact I only trim the hedges about twice a year, I found an old $20 Craftsman hedge trimmer on CL that only required a new plug and Fuel line. Way better than the electric!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> They say the 261 is lighter than the Husky 550, but I don't feel that when holding it, same with the 241, but I am a fan of those, but not because of how they feel in hand.
> I think there is a lot of hype on both models, and even my post above in regards to it being a legend is me mocking husky. The more saws you run the fewer that have the wow factor, good thing I like to run them all .


They are the IT saw of the year.

The 241 was a nice, smooth running, well built saw but in stock form does not run all that impressively. Mine actually cost more than my 550 so I wasn't about to drop another 300 clams into it to make it run better but still well behind the 550.


----------



## rarefish383

95custmz said:


> You're right about the power cord, big PIA. Because of that and the fact I only trim the hedges about twice a year, I found an old $20 Craftsman hedge trimmer on CL that only required a new plug and Fuel line. Way better than the electric!


I have a set of Little Wonder, corded, commercial shears. Either 30" or 36", I forget. They will chew through a base ball bat. I only break them out if I'm putting a whack attack on something big like Forsythia. Other wise I still use hand shears, can get a much better finish than with power shears, Joe.


----------



## svk

Well I had an enjoyable couple of hours cutting this morning. I had hoped to test two new to me project saws but I was missing a couple of parts that arrived later today and the rest will be in tomorrow so will need to wait until next time to run those.

The 550 did not miss a beat despite having been last ran at elevation well over a thousand feet higher and forty degrees colder. Ran a full tank through it.

The carbed saws ran great and were lightly four stroking. I had initially tuned them rich for break in up in MN and the elevation change adjusted them perfectly to where they should be now that they are broken in. Also tested out a couple of new to me bars and chains. Most worked well but one bar cuts crooked and needs to go in the garbage.

I tell you what, water oak and especially live oak are some tough woods to cut. They really make the saw work! And fresh cut live oak makes your saw really feel slow!


----------



## farmer steve

took it easy on the back today and didn't saw much but i got this log drug out of the brush and ready. another victim of the big wind storm in september.it's a nice spru... er i mean hickory.you can still see the trunk that is left in the second pic. figuring it's about 30 feet tall.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> They say the 261 is lighter than the Husky 550, but I don't feel that when holding it,



Not sure what 261 you were using but the new Ver II is a good deal lighter than the previous version. I got one ported by Randy, great power/light weight and worth every penny!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Not sure what 261 you were using but the new Ver II is a good deal lighter than the previous version. I got one ported by Randy, great power/light weight and worth every penny!


The 490 is 10.8 pounds PHO. Wish it maid the power the hot rod saws do but it works for me.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Two quick thoughts. One it sounds like my uncle and I need to send my dads 241 away for some loving. Second, don't knock the electric saws, they serve there purpose. A home owner that doesn't "know" can keep there yard tidy with one. My Grandpa Newt had two that he used to keep his yard clean with. He knew his limits, anything big he called his son in laws brother up to take care of. Anyone wanna guess who his son inlaws brother be??


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Not sure what 261 you were using but the new Ver II is a good deal lighter than the previous version. I got one ported by Randy, great power/light weight and worth every penny!


I thought the V2 261 was the same weight as the 550. 

Didn't Brad weigh both of them one time?


----------



## svk

Mike, your big saws would come in handy on the wood I saw today. The 550 with 20" pulled well even with the bar buried but this was big cube territory. 

I tried the other fellow's 461 (stock) and that was a nice runner.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I thought the V2 261 was the same weight as the 550.
> 
> Didn't Brad weigh both of them one time?



I just said it was lighter than the previous version, and by a good amount. I think it was well known that the 550 was lighter than Ver I, but some said the 261 had more torque (not speed).

IMO, the ported Ver II is the best of all worlds!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm a little pissed off right now!!!

My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!

My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.

Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I just said it was lighter than the previous version, and by a good amount. I think it was well known that the 550 was lighter than Ver I, but some said the 261 had more torque (not speed).
> 
> IMO, the ported Ver II is the best of all worlds!


Right, I was just wondering if anyone remembered the weights from Brad.

Of course the Husky would still handle better, cause it's a Husky  

By feel my 550 has less torque than several of the other ported 50's I've tried but mine cuts faster. Of course that's with 16" bars in softwood and the outcome may be different with a 20" in hardwood.


----------



## dancan

Billy ,rip , the fella the fella that I gave wood to was having trouble starting saws the last few years so I lent him my electric Makita, at first he grumbled that electric saws were junk .
He blocked up about 5 cord of spruce that I gave him , dropped 2 maples in his yard and cut the extension cord once .
He liked that saw, always brought it in the house when he wasn't using it for fear of the chance that someone would break into the shed and steal it.
I've polly blocked up 2 cord with it and numerous pallets plus some fine interior finish carpentry lol
While my electric Makita and Stihl would be great for a homeowner, they're pro quality and will get lotsa work done as long as you have electricity.


----------



## svk

I think the Dolmar 5105 would probably have the most torque stock at the expense of added weight. The 346's with the 357 intake tract have a lot of power too.


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!


Just call the principal and have a good discussion about what your daughter made you aware of and find out if it's policy or one person asking out of curiosity or has their own agenda.


----------



## MustangMike

"We keep all the guns locked up in the safe, so Dad has taught me how to run the chainsaw for self defense"!!!

"Do you think we should go for the arms first, or the legs"!!!


----------



## bigfellascott

Started on next winters wood supply, approx 8mx1m - 2 rows deep. Will be heading out later on today to cut wood for some friends (they aren't up to getting their own wood anymore) so a couple of mates and I get out and get theirs.


----------



## bigfellascott

Gotta keep the dragon beast (Lopi 380) well fed.


----------



## JustJeff

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!


She will run into lots of people with different opinions as she grows through life. I think it’s more important that we talk with our children and educate them to be able to think for themselves. Then they will know what to say, and that it’s ok to say it, when faced with differing opinions. 
With the recent political climate, my daughter has come home spouting things she has heard from teachers, so we debate these topics at home. We fact check and she learns to form her own opinions and draw her own conclusions. 
The fact that you store your guns safely, and that your daughter is aware of that, speaks volumes. I wouldn’t worry about what she gets asked at school. Not everyone comes from a safe home with conscientious parents. If your daughter sees you being responsible and knows why you do things the way you do, she will be able to hold her own.


----------



## JustJeff

I got my hands on a new 261 a couple months ago and I really liked it. It felt really light and really revved up. I want one! But I think I’ll have to keep wanting for a while, other priorities. Sigh.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!


I don't get concerned about that stuff...some people keep loaded guns under the couch and in drawers and do not really think their kids will mess with them. Well they are kids!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> "We keep all the guns locked up in the safe, so Dad has taught me how to run the chainsaw for self defense"!!!
> 
> "Do you think we should go for the arms first, or the legs"!!!


I was out in the parking ramp of our condo here sorting my chains one night.

There is a high school aged kid who probably smokes something stronger that tobacki but seems harmless. Walks into the ramp to get his bicycle from the bike rack. Is swearing up a storm and yells down to me and asks if I am going to steal his ****ing bicycle. I just ignored him. Thought about saying no I am too busy playing with my chainsaws lol.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I was out in the parking ramp of our condo here sorting my chains one night.
> 
> There is a high school aged kid who probably smokes something stronger that tobacki but seems harmless. Walks into the ramp to get his bicycle from the bike rack. Is swearing up a storm and yells down to me and asks if I am going to steal his ****ing bicycle. I just ignored him. Thought about saying no I am too busy playing with my chainsaws lol.


Don't tell him that you'll come out next morning with busted windows cause he was looking for a way to pay for his bad habit.


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Second, don't knock the electric saws, they serve there purpose. . . . My Grandpa Newt had two that he used to keep his yard clean with.





dancan said:


> I lent him my electric Makita, at first he grumbled that electric saws were junk .
> He blocked up about 5 cord of spruce that I gave him , dropped 2 maples in his yard and cut the extension cord once .



Nobody seems to worry about cutting the cord on a Skilsaw, Sawzall, etc. And they are not my first choice for deep woods. 

But in the city, I am usually within 100' of an outlet, and I have cleaned up a lot of storm damage with them. 

Also a big difference between the $30 box store models; the $100+ midrange models, and the $200+ professional models. 

Visit a Home Depot: they will sell you a Ryobi, but rent you a Makita!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!


If they ask my daughter that she would tell them daddy has a gun on him every day. I don't worry what they know. For her seeing dad put a gun on his belt every day is normal.


----------



## KiwiBro

It's a sign of dysfunction. That things are so bad someone actually thought it a good idea to probe innocent kids for intel about potential law breaking at home. The justification being if it saves one life, it was worth it. This of course doesn't acknowledge how far society has fallen for such thinking to even come into the frame.

Over here we have food for kids programs where donated time and produce combine to help feed the kids who go to school hungry or without lunches, etc. A deplorable sign of the times we live in. Collective responsibility for maintaining standards has fallen out the window and the slide into the abyss continues.

If people only saw the bigger picture and accepted their responsibility to the collective and be prepared to stand up for the collective, **** could get sorted long before any hand-wringer school health nurse decides or is instructed, to ask questions about home life unrelated to the health of the person.


----------



## rarefish383

The thing that bothers me about teachers asking children about their parents actions, is it's not a new practice. A few decades ago some one said, "We don't need you. We have your children.", do you know who said it? Joe.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> The thing that bothers me about teachers asking children about their parents actions, is it's not a new practice. A few decades ago some one said, "We don't need you. We have your children.", do you know who said it? Joe.


I bet Karl Marx would know .
My wife is a teacher(in the public school system), our kids are home taught.
If a child is taught the basics, has a learners heart and good character; there will be nothing they cannot do, only that which they've not yet learned to do.


----------



## Philbert

The gun question is a public health initiative to reduce accidental shootings by children. If the kids say that they have access to guns, someone may contact the parent to discuss safety. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> has their own agenda.


This^^^^

This is why we are where we are. This is why we have the disgusting disgrace of a government we have today.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> They are the IT saw of the year.
> 
> The 241 was a nice, smooth running, well built saw but in stock form does not run all that impressively. Mine actually cost more than my 550 so I wasn't about to drop another 300 clams into it to make it run better but still well behind the 550.


Not sure what that means Steve.
I've considered selling mine and getting a ported one many times, but I haven't ponied up yet. I'm sure if I was tempted with one that was already done and in great shape I may have to make a move, just as long as the price was right too .


MustangMike said:


> Not sure what 261 you were using but the new Ver II is a good deal lighter than the previous version. I got one ported by Randy, great power/light weight and worth every penny!


The last one I had was a broke in Ver II. I was ready to let all my little huskies go if it was what everyone said it was, I still have all my little huskys, but I've rotated the inventory a bit.
You know I like to mess around about the husky vs stihl stuff, but I try to be as non biased as I can once I have them in my hands, and I ended up selling that saw quicker than most saws I have had here, I didn't see that coming myself and it was easy.


MustangMike said:


> I just said it was lighter than the previous version, and by a good amount. I think it was well known that the 550 was lighter than Ver I, but some said the 261 had more torque (not speed).
> 
> IMO, the ported Ver II is the best of all worlds!


I had thought the ver II was lighter than the 550 at least in the specs and also had .2 more hp if I remember correctly.
I bet ported it would be fun, but the ported 550 is a nasty beast too.
As said before I think it comes down to personal preference, which may even be dealer support for many between the two.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Price, warranty and dealer support. We have alot of Stihl dealers around here but they are "homeowner grade" dealers. Even the "real" power stores around here dont carry many of the pro-grade Stihls, the Stihls are *generally* more expensive and have half the warranty, and thats if you arent buying a top handle. My t540xp has a 4yr warranty. Any Stihl top handle you buy will come with a 90 day warranty. I'm sure Stihl makes great stuff, but I'm not paying $500+ for a top handle saw to have the manufacturer tell me its out of warranty 91 days after I buy it.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Price, warranty and dealer support. We have alot of Stihl dealers around here but they are "homeowner grade" dealers. Even the "real" power stores around here dont carry many of the pro-grade Stihls, the Stihls are *generally* more expensive and have half the warranty, and thats if you arent buying a top handle. My t540xp has a 4yr warranty. Any Stihl top handle you buy will come with a 90 day warranty. I'm sure Stihl makes great stuff, but I'm not paying $500+ for a top handle saw to have the manufacturer tell me its out of warranty 91 days after I buy it.



I don’t blame you, I wouldn’t do it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

rarefish383 said:


> The thing that bothers me about teachers asking children about their parents actions, is it's not a new practice. A few decades ago some one said, "We don't need you. We have your children.", do you know who said it? Joe.



There's a line from a Saxon song I always quote on the matter "You will rue the day you sent for the Witchfinder General". 



chipper1 said:


> I bet Karl Marx would know .
> My wife is a teacher(in the public school system), our kids are home taught.
> If a child is taught the basics, has a learners heart and good character; there will be nothing they cannot do, only that which they've not yet learned to do.



Good old Karl Marx was so bad around his own personal finances (despite the good salary Engels passed him) he is known to have been forced to pawn his own clothes. There's a story (possibly apocryphal, but it has never been denied) at one point he disappeared from circulation and Engels found him skulking at home in his nightgown because he had pawned his last pair of trousers. 
These proceedings didn't go towards funding the Socialist revolution or even helping the unwashed masses, but fund Marx's own drinking and smoking habits. 
yet the guy's supposed to be the greatest economist who has ever lived. Go figure.


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> Started on next winters wood supply, approx 8mx1m - 2 rows deep. Will be heading out later on today to cut wood for some friends (they aren't up to getting their own wood anymore) so a couple of mates and I get out and get theirs.


looks like some nice wood from "down under". the metric dimensions gave it away and it didn't look like spruce.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> looks like some nice wood from "down under". the metric dimensions gave it away and it didn't look like spruce.



Yeah mate it's for Oz. A few different varieties of Aussie Hardwood there - Peppermint, Gum, box etc. I can get up around 10hrs burn out of some of em which makes for a great all nighter.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Don't tell him that you'll come out next morning with busted windows cause he was looking for a way to pay for his bad habit.


Right. It's a pretty safe area with lots of cameras but if someone did break in, the 300#, 70 year old guard would never get out in time.

I cover all of my stuff with blankets as well.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what that means Steve.
> I've considered selling mine and getting a ported one many times, but I haven't ponied up yet. I'm sure if I was tempted with one that was already done and in great shape I may have to make a move, just as long as the price was right too .
> 
> The last one I had was a broke in Ver II. I was ready to let all my little huskies go if it was what everyone said it was, I still have all my little huskys, but I've rotated the inventory a bit.
> You know I like to mess around about the husky vs stihl stuff, but I try to be as non biased as I can once I have them in my hands, and I ended up selling that saw quicker than most saws I have had here, I didn't see that coming myself and it was easy.
> 
> I had thought the ver II was lighter than the 550 at least in the specs and also had .2 more hp if I remember correctly.
> I bet ported it would be fun, but the ported 550 is a nasty beast too.
> As said before I think it comes down to personal preference, which may even be dealer support for many between the two.


It meaning the "next best thing" that everyone is talking about and everyone has to have. The most desirable pro saws rotate through. Was 372 and 346 then 550 and 562 then on to a few Dolmar models and now it's the 241/261 v2. If the 572/462 are what they are cracked up to be, those will be the it saw next.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!



Liberals have been trying to make it a public health issue for years. If they can't collect the data that they want (who owns the guns) legally, they figured out ways to collect it through other avenues (health care), using your own kids as their pawns. And these same people accuse Trump of being a fascist...


----------



## Conquistador3

svk said:


> It meaning the "next best thing" that everyone is talking about and everyone has to have. The most desirable pro saws rotate through. Was 372 and 346 then 550 and 562 then on to a few Dolmar models and now it's the 241/261 v2. If the 572/462 are what they are cracked up to be, those will be the it saw next.



Husqvarna is pricing the 572XP extremely aggresively. Unless Stihl either cuts prices at the source or finds a way to offer large discounts without causing open mutiny among their dealers, Husky has already won this round regardless of how their saw performs. 

Allow me also to add one thing: after decades of being pretty simple affairs, chainsaws are finally benefiting from technical advances in engine design. Strato was the first step, then came Auto-Tune/M-Tronic, now ports are finally becoming truly sophisticated. People may ***** and moan all they want about lack of cubes, but if these two saws perform like the MS362C's bigger sisters, they can tackle pretty much every job I can think of bar Redwoods and similar botanical giants and milling. And still have something left.

I also remember the days when an engine tuner said he was done with motorcycle engines because "stock Japanese engines are as good as they get, you cannot make them any better without major engine work which costs serious money and which massively shortens their life spans". He was laughed at by the "that engine needs to be ported!" brigade but he's still in business and he was absolutely right. 
I am sure there will be people throwing money at these new saws and then posting videos to prove everybody, starting from themselves, how much smarter they are than the people who spent countless hours designing those saws. 
Engine builders will still have their niche, but the days of easy gains are coming to an end, if they aren't already.


----------



## svk

You have a point @Conquistador3. The top end pro saws run as strong stock as many of the other saws of similar cc do when ported. They of course can get more power from a builder too but many of them are already closer to the high edge of performance. The builder does not need to worry about emissions requirements so that of course is where the additional flow and timing advance can make some extra power.


----------



## chipper1

Conquistador3 said:


> Husqvarna is pricing the 572XP extremely aggresively. Unless Stihl either cuts prices at the source or finds a way to offer large discounts without causing open mutiny among their dealers, Husky has already won this round regardless of how their saw performs.
> 
> Allow me also to add one thing: after decades of being pretty simple affairs, chainsaws are finally benefiting from technical advances in engine design. Strato was the first step, then came Auto-Tune/M-Tronic, now ports are finally becoming truly sophisticated. People may ***** and moan all they want about lack of cubes, but if these two saws perform like the MS362C's bigger sisters, they can tackle pretty much every job I can think of bar Redwoods and similar botanical giants and milling. And still have something left.
> 
> I also remember the days when an engine tuner said he was done with motorcycle engines because "stock Japanese engines are as good as they get, you cannot make them any better without major engine work which costs serious money and which massively shortens their life spans". He was laughed at by the "that engine needs to be ported!" brigade but he's still in business and he was absolutely right.
> I am sure there will be people throwing money at these new saws and then posting videos to prove everybody, starting from themselves, how much smarter they are than the people who spent countless hours designing those saws.
> Engine builders will still have their niche, but the days of easy gains are coming to an end, if they aren't already.


Talking to a builder yesterday, he was laughing at some of the port work pictures he's seen on the 562, he said he removes very little when he ports them for the most gains.
I like my Japanese bikes .


svk said:


> The builder does not need to worry about emissions requirements so that of course is where the additional flow and timing advance can make some extra power.


This .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Talking to a builder yesterday, he was laughing at some of the port work pictures he's seen on the 562, he said he removes very little when he ports them for the most gains.
> I like my Japanese bikes .
> 
> This .


I have heard that if you get to aggressive while grinding with the 550 or 562 they will be slower than stock.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have heard that if you get to aggressive while grinding with the 550 or 562 they will be slower than stock.


That's what he was saying, they already have no torque as is, and I haven't ported saws but I understand this from the bikes/cars I've done(even though it is different).


----------



## bear1998

chipper1 said:


> That's what he was saying, they already have no torque as is, and I haven't ported saws but I understand this from the bikes/cars I've done(even though it is different).


Easy !!!


----------



## chipper1

Yesterday I saw a Canadian hauling a load lol.


He also was messing with the gas prices .


----------



## James Miller

The sky is falling. People have lost there minds and forgotten how to drive. I was stuck doing 10mph on 94 and its just wet. If your scared of the snow stay home your a danger to society on the roads. OK done ranting off to the saw shop.


----------



## johnnyballs

svk said:


> I have heard that if you get to aggressive while grinding with the 550 or 562 they will be slower than stock.


i haven't used one yet... but what about the 576xp


----------



## svk

johnnyballs said:


> i haven't used one yet... but what about the 576xp


576 is a solid saw but has never garnered the attention that the 550 and 562 have. Most guys go for the lighter 372 or more powerful 461 or 7900 in that class.

I wasn't too sure of the 576 until I saw one embarrass an 044 that I personally knew was a strong saw.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's what he was saying, they already have no torque as is, and I haven't ported saws but I understand this from the bikes/cars I've done(even though it is different).


Lol I wouldn't say they have no torque but certainly are not the torque kings in their class. They are angry, not torquey if that makes sense.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 618894
> The sky is falling. People have lost there minds and forgotten how to drive. I was stuck doing 10mph on 94 and its just wet. If your scared of the snow stay home your a danger to society on the roads. OK done ranting off to the saw shop.


what saw ya buying?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> what saw ya buying?


Just picking up a 590 chain that found something it didnt like in those oak logs. 
Shirks told Stihl to go pound sand said he's been having problems dealing with them for awhile now. The big glass sign might be for sale if your interested. Be a nice wall hanger piece.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Yesterday I saw a Canadian hauling a load lol.
> View attachment 618875
> 
> He also was messing with the gas prices .
> View attachment 618876



Umm , that might be Canadian gas prices 
But ,,, we haul more wood with less wheels even if it was a B-train lol

I stopped at the grocery store on the way home , I ran into a fella that lives between my house and where I scrounge most of my wood and he also knows my day job .
We chatted a bit , he asked how the shop and the wood was doing . I told him that shop was busy in full tire season and that I was quite well stocked on softwood but no spare hardwood , he asked if I'd sell a cord of soft , I said sure , a hundred $ delivered in 8' length , he paid me right there on the spot and asked if I could drop it off within the next three weeks 

I like scrounged wood


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> Umm , that might be Canadian gas prices
> But ,,, we haul more wood with less wheels even if it was a B-train lol
> 
> I stopped at the grocery store on the way home , I ran into a fella that lives between my house and where I scrounge most of my wood and he also knows my day job .
> We chatted a bit , he asked how the shop and the wood was doing . I told him that shop was busy in full tire season and that I was quite well stocked on softwood but no spare hardwood , he asked if I'd sell a cord of soft , I said sure , a hundred $ delivered in 8' length , he paid me right there on the spot and asked if I could drop it off within the next three weeks
> 
> I like scrounged wood



I’ve been selling a lot of firewood ricks, lately. Not even advertising it. Selling it to the fellas at work. Word gets around fast, “who has the wood”. Lol [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

95custmz said:


> I’ve been selling a lot of firewood ricks, lately. Not even advertising it. Selling it to the fellas at work. Word gets around fast, “who has the wood”. Lol [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe word of mouth is best , you're not the one looking to sell , they're the ones looking to buy .


----------



## dancan

Here's a derail but it could be about wood ...

I had one of my crazier customers stop by today , I asked her if she came over to wish me a happy birthday , she said "Oh , let me give you a birthday hug !" she came over , gave me a hug then took both my hands and made me rub her breasts , then she said "No , not here for your Bday , my husband sent me over for you to check my oil" .... That was crazy broad #1 today lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Here's a derail but it could be about wood ...
> 
> I had one of my crazier customers stop by today , I asked her if she came over to wish me a happy birthday , she said "Oh , let me give you a birthday hug !" she came over , gave me a hug then took both my hands and made me rub her breasts , then she said "No , not here for your Bday , my husband sent me over for you to check my oil" .... That was crazy broad #1 today lol


*SPEACHLESS*


----------



## Dieseldash

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm a little pissed off right now!!!
> 
> My younger daughter told me that at her last visit to the nurse's office she was asked if her parents have any guns in the house. Who the eff are they do ask? Is the state putting it on the school to ask?? WTF!!!
> 
> My daughter is 8 and thank God she knows, she told me she told the nurse "yes my daddy has lots, he keeps them in his two safes downstairs". The nurse said "so they're safe then" my daughter said she nodded yes.
> 
> Am I taking this the wrong way? Is the nurse just "worried about the kids she overseas" or is this something bigger? The government prodding??? I've heard at physicals doctors ask.... Man I'm worked up!!!



It must be something the American Medical Association is pressing. When our first kid went in for his 1 year check up our pediatrician asked us that same question. Now my wife's in law enforcement and she told the doc she had her 9mm service weapon in her purse he about [email protected]@ him self. I asked him what he carried and he got real quiet about that from then on..........

Now I know there are some stupid people out there that don't keep their weapons safe from children or teach their kids and that's a real problem. My kids have been trained from a young age how to handle and respect guns and other dangerous tool. I'm not so sure all kids are.............

And yes the govt' is prodding.........


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> If your scared of the snow stay home your a danger to society on the roads.


Amen


----------



## woodchip rookie

johnnyballs said:


> i haven't used one yet... but what about the 576xp





svk said:


> 576 is a solid saw but has never garnered the attention that the 550 and 562 have. Most guys go for the lighter 372 or more powerful 461 or 7900 in that class.
> 
> I wasn't too sure of the 576 until I saw one embarrass an 044 that I personally knew was a strong saw.



I owned a 576. My first "real" saw. And a REAL saw it is. It sounded like a jet engine with a chain on it. Realistically it would have been enough saw for anything I cut, but I got a taste of power, and I figured if I'm gonna be slingin a big saw I might as well have a BIG saw. So I got a 395. Don't hesitate to get a 576. I regret selling it, but with the 395 I don't know if it would have been justified to keep it. That saw needed to be owned by somebody that was gonna let it go nuts on some trees so I set it free.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Shirks told Stihl to go pound sand said he's been having problems dealing with them for awhile now. The big glass sign might be for sale if your interested. Be a nice wall hanger piece.


Why would anybody do that?! That'd be like hangin a Chevy sign in your garage.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Here's a derail but it could be about wood ...
> 
> I had one of my crazier customers stop by today , I asked her if she came over to wish me a happy birthday , she said "Oh , let me give you a birthday hug !" she came over , gave me a hug then took both my hands and made me rub her breasts , then she said "No , not here for your Bday , my husband sent me over for you to check my oil" .... That was crazy broad #1 today lol


You know the rules; pics or it didn't happen


----------



## chipper1

bear1998 said:


> Easy !!!


That's right, gotta take it easy with them, not torque .


johnnyballs said:


> i haven't used one yet... but what about the 576xp


Sweet saw, smooth as any saw I've ran, and the 441c is right behind it.
But it is a little heavier saw for it's cc range.


svk said:


> I wasn't too sure of the 576 until I saw one embarrass an 044 that I personally knew was a strong saw.


But how much did the 044 weigh, bet the 044 had just as much power to weight, besides the 576 beats it by how many cc's . 


svk said:


> Lol I wouldn't say they have no torque but certainly are not the torque kings in their class. They are angry, not torquey if that makes sense.


It makes perfect sense, they have no torque .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Just picking up a 590 chain that found something it didnt like in those oak logs. View attachment 618924
> Shirks told Stihl to go pound sand said he's been having problems dealing with them for awhile now. The big glass sign might be for sale if your interested. Be a nice wall hanger piece.


I'll take it if the price is right James .


woodchip rookie said:


> Why would anybody do that?! That'd be like hangin a Chevy sign in your garage.


Gotta have something to hang under my husky sign .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Umm , that might be Canadian gas prices
> But ,,, we haul more wood with less wheels even if it was a B-train lol
> 
> I stopped at the grocery store on the way home , I ran into a fella that lives between my house and where I scrounge most of my wood and he also knows my day job .
> We chatted a bit , he asked how the shop and the wood was doing . I told him that shop was busy in full tire season and that I was quite well stocked on softwood but no spare hardwood , he asked if I'd sell a cord of soft , I said sure , a hundred $ delivered in 8' length , he paid me right there on the spot and asked if I could drop it off within the next three weeks
> 
> I like scrounged wood


That's for a gallon. Thought you might like the number .
Don't forget, those trains are usually
hauling hardwood , that setup is most likely plated for 165k lbs.
That's great, hope the sales keep up, makes it more fun when your.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dancan, you would love our firewood prices. Around here wood is only burnt for ambience (other than me, I am weird in actually burning enough that it's possibly my primary heat source!). Since it's only burnt for ambience most people don't burn much and it's usually bought by the m³ so just over a quarter of a cord. Hard wood would be about £100 for that, softwood about £75. What's that in CAN dollars per cord... About $600 for soft wood! I think you can maybe see why I bought the fiskars and the saws.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Dancan, you would love our firewood prices. Around here wood is only burnt for ambience (other than me, I am weird in actually burning enough that it's possibly my primary heat source!). Since it's only burnt for ambience most people don't burn much and it's usually bought by the m³ so just over a quarter of a cord. Hard wood would be about £100 for that, softwood about £75. What's that in CAN dollars per cord... About $600 for soft wood! I think you can maybe see why I bought the fiskars and the saws.


Your not wierd. We save between 7-800 dollars a year running the old Vermont casting stove and that number would probly be higher with a more modern stove.


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Dancan, you would love our firewood prices. Around here wood is only burnt for ambience (other than me, I am weird in actually burning enough that it's possibly my primary heat source!). Since it's only burnt for ambience most people don't burn much and it's usually bought by the m³ so just over a quarter of a cord. Hard wood would be about £100 for that, softwood about £75. What's that in CAN dollars per cord... About $600 for soft wood! I think you can maybe see why I bought the fiskars and the saws.



A couple weeks ago I passed in front of some outfit which was selling firewood in 1.8m³ pallets for €150. It was what I usually call "junkwood", meaning softwood of no value, albeit I will gladly take it and burn it if free. 
The retail price of wood has literally gone parabolic over the past decade despite commodity prices being pretty much comatose in absolute terms (meaning loggers get shafted through inflation alone, not counting everything else) and lower than they were in 2008. It's the same with natural gas: Gazprom sells NG to our energy companies for less than it was at the bottom of the financial crysis (again, in absolute terms) but year in, year out retail price goes up, as do the costs of owning an NG boiler (exactly the same maintenance as before, but paperwork has increased fivefold in a decade and paperwork is the most expensive commodity known to man). 

Regardless, I think today I'll be out making a few faggots for the fireplace and try spot if there are Black locusts that can be felled. I tend to leave dead and dying trees standing (unless they are dangerous) for an extra year or so to give woodpeckers a place to feed and nest. I can often hear them but I've seen one only once since moving here: they are really shy little fellows.


----------



## dancan

I save polly 2k or more per year in oil by burning wood that I've scrounged up so I don't worry about buying the odd tool here and there to help me gather some wood 
If I didn't have access to the lands that I have now or get the few resi lots that I cut I'd be trolling the commercial/industrial businesses with a pallet buster or cordless circ saw and scrounging wood that way .


----------



## James Miller

So I got permission from the FIL to sell wood last night. Only stipulation is I keep enough wood for us to have plenty. This will help support my bad habits like saws and mods for the Grom.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah and there are stories here of another gas price rise and a shortage as some pipeline has problems. I saved about £400 off my had bill (£250 lower but a warmer house that would have needed an extra £150) . I hope to beat that this year, aiming at £600 saving.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My furnace hasnt run since March.


----------



## svk

Pulled a dum bass move this morning. 

Was driving to Jacksonville and agreed to meet a fellow AS member near Tallahassee to drop a saw. Only problem was I'm on central time and they are in Eastern time. Told him where I was and that I was running about ten minutes early and he said it sounds like you are running an hour late. Oh crap!!! In the end everything worked out alright and I'll never make that mistake again!


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Yeah and there are stories here of another gas price rise and a shortage as some pipeline has problems. I saved about £400 off my had bill (£250 lower but a warmer house that would have needed an extra £150) . I hope to beat that this year, aiming at £600 saving.



A Cold War vintage NG pumping center blew up in Austria this week, causing all sort of mayhem in the NG supply across Europe, especially given the South Stream pipeline is running way behind schedule thanks to politics. 
It's obviously as good an excuse as it gets to raise prices and don't lower them once the problem is solved. I am patiently waiting for news of the discovery of alien lifeforms: that is sure to drive prices even higher because... well... stuff!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> My furnace hasnt run since March.


Furnace, what's that lol.
Mine has only been turned on when we bought the house 7yrs ago. When we bought I knew I wanted nothing to do with the propane companies, so I bought the wood stove.
You guys may get a kick out of this, posted this in the good morning thread.
"Good morning everyone.
Kids say the darnedest things: yesterday I was telling my 8ys old that she needed to make sure that the door was closed better because the wood stove has a hard time catching up when it's real cold out(not that it was, but she needs the practice). I proceeded to tell her that at many peoples homes if the door is left open like that the furnace will not be able to catch up. This is where it gets funny, I said you probably don't know what a furnace is,and she replied "is it a wood stove" .
Hope everyone has a great weekend."
I like that my kids don't understand many things of this "modern" age.


----------



## MustangMike

Unless the EPA loosens it's grip, muff modding and timing advances will likely continue to add impressive performance to saws.

A 576 is strong and smooth, but way too heavy for it's size, which is why they never really caught on. The 572 should be the same or more power, but lighter, and the 462 lighter still.

Who ever hits the US market first will likely glom a lot of market share. The wait is beyond frustrating, but since I have an 044/046 hybrid, I'm not really too concerned.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> It meaning the "next best thing" that everyone is talking about and everyone has to have. The most desirable pro saws rotate through. Was 372 and 346 then 550 and 562 then on to a few Dolmar models and now it's the 241/261 v2. If the 572/462 are what they are cracked up to be, those will be the it saw next.



Steve, the IT saw always was and always will be the 372xp. The greatest there ever was and the greatest there ever will be......


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, the IT saw always was and always will be the 372xp. The greatest there ever was and the greatest there ever will be......


   just bustin ya Matt.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Furnace, what's that lol.


Amen. Again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I don't remember who said to find the Kinco Ice Breaker gloves but I found some of those and the lesser-insulated "warm grips". Good stuff. Thanks whoever told me about that.

Next question. I thought I read on here about screening out coals from ash and leaving the hot coals but dumping the powder. Was that this thread?


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't remember who said to find the Kinco Ice Breaker gloves but I found some of those and the lesser-insulated "warm grips". Good stuff. Thanks whoever told me about that.
> 
> Next question. I thought I read on here about screening out coals from ash and leaving the hot coals but dumping the powder. Was that this thread?


I clean the ash out when there's coals left if its really cold out and I don't want to let the stove cool the whole way. Done it many times with the stove at 200* or better. A good set of heavy leather gloves comes in hand if your Gona dump the ash pan at that temperature and a metal ash can.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats not what I mean. I can dump ash when its hot. I mean seperating the powder from the hot coals and leaving the hot coals in the stove and dumping the powder


----------



## James Miller

That's what I just described clean the ash powder out and leave the coals there to rebuild the fire. With are stove the ash falls in the pan and 95% of the coals stay. Wasn't trying to be smart.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Furnace?? Hahahahaha, bought my house ran one winter paying the oil man to keep me warm. After that the stove went in. Within a year my wife was hooked. We'd be a BBQ and she'd see a dead standing tree and comment "how much firewood do you think is in that tree". Her sister mocked her once, then she asked her sister what they pay a year in oil, argument over....

Steel ash bucket is a must, I get mine from tractor supply, they usually last 3 years.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Wasn't trying to be smart.


I know. I must be missing something. I have a NC30. I dont use the ashpan. I shovel everything out into metal bucket. I think I will have to get a screen/strainer and shovel everything out, take it all outside and sift it outside then bring the bucket with the hot coals back in but that sounds like a pain. I just hate to throw 2 gallons of heat out in the ash pile.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I know. I must be missing something. I have a NC30. I dont use the ashpan. I shovel everything out into metal bucket. I think I will have to get a screen/strainer and shovel everything out, take it all outside and sift it outside then bring the bucket with the hot coals back in but that sounds like a pain. I just hate to throw 2 gallons of heat out in the ash pile.


I usually just take a shovel or two of ash out of the very front of the stove every time I fill it with wood. With a hole dug out next to the door, I rake it full of coals from the back of the stove and then pile in the wood. Since my draft controls are mounted on the door, everything close to the door burns first and is complete ash, so it might get a amber or two when I scoop out the ash, but 99.999% of the unburnt coals stay in the stove. On warm days, I let the fire die way down, (12-14 hr burn times), enough so that the stove is warm to the touch, and will scoop out as much ash as possible with out removing coals, rake the coals to the front of stove and pile it full of wood.


----------



## Cody

muddstopper said:


> I usually just take a shovel or two of ash out of the very front of the stove every time I fill it with wood. With a hole dug out next to the door, I rake it full of coals from the back of the stove and then pile in the wood. Since my draft controls are mounted on the door, everything close to the door burns first and is complete ash, so it might get a amber or two when I scoop out the ash, but 99.999% of the unburnt coals stay in the stove. On warm days, I let the fire die way down, (12-14 hr burn times), enough so that the stove is warm to the touch, and will scoop out as much ash as possible with out removing coals, rake the coals to the front of stove and pile it full of wood.



I usually let it die out on weekends to scoop all the ash out, otherwise during the week, like you, I just shovel the large coals to one side and scoop most the ash out, then scoop the coals back to that side and scoop some more ash out. 

I have a pair of leather insulated gloves that a pup chewed the cuffs off on one of them, they've been designated as the woodstove gloves now.


----------



## JustJeff

Same. On warm days or when the fire has burned down, I shovel the ash into a 5 gallon metal bucket. The hot bucket either gets set in the garage or outside depending on just how hot. I have an ash drawer but it’s a pain in the ash. Haha! So shovel it is.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, the IT saw always was and always will be the 372xp. The greatest there ever was and the greatest there ever will be......



Heck yea, almost as light and almost as strong as an 044, what more could you want!!! (By the way Matt tells everyone he has dibs on my 044).


----------



## Streblerm

woodchip rookie said:


> I know. I must be missing something. I have a NC30. I dont use the ashpan. I shovel everything out into metal bucket. I think I will have to get a screen/strainer and shovel everything out, take it all outside and sift it outside then bring the bucket with the hot coals back in but that sounds like a pain. I just hate to throw 2 gallons of heat out in the ash pile.



I have the same stove. I gave up on the ash pan too. I have a small rake. It’s like a kid’s version of a dirt rake. Every morning I rake everything to the front with a sort of lifting motion which brings the coals to the top. Then I push the coals to the back of the stove and take a couple shovels full of ash out of the front of the stove.

I use the rake on reloading as well with the same pull/lift motion to pull all the coals to the front of the stove near the primary air. 

Using this method I was able to reduce what goes into the ash pan by about 1/2.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I know. I must be missing something. I have a NC30. I dont use the ashpan. I shovel everything out into metal bucket. I think I will have to get a screen/strainer and shovel everything out, take it all outside and sift it outside then bring the bucket with the hot coals back in but that sounds like a pain. I just hate to throw 2 gallons of heat out in the ash pile.


It sounds like most people in this thread are running modern stoves. I'm using a 20 year old Vermont Castings so maybe its me that's missing something. Iv looked at the quadrafires? I feel like a new stove would pay for its self over a few years and being more efficient can't hurt.


----------



## Streblerm

James Miller said:


> It sounds like most people in this thread are running modern stoves. I'm using a 20 year old Vermont Castings so maybe its me that's missing something. Iv looked at the quadrafires? I feel like a new stove would pay for its self over a few years and being more efficient can't hurt.



Going from a VC Defiant to the Englander NC30 I went from burning 8 cords to 5. I also burn more into the shoulder seasons with the new stove as it is easier to keep a small fire. Burn times went from 4-6hrs to 8-10. The only regrets I have about the Englander is not putting it in sooner.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> It sounds like most people in this thread are running modern stoves. I'm using a 20 year old Vermont Castings so maybe its me that's missing something. Iv looked at the quadrafires? I feel like a new stove would pay for its self over a few years and being more efficient can't hurt.


gotcha beat by about 35 years. the old Baker falcon in the shop was made back in the late seventies.  the shop is about 70* right now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I started with 2 Fishers, so I can run old stoves too. I still have my single door 3 vent Huntsman in the garage. Just trying to get more efficient with my process.


----------



## JustJeff

Everyone I talk to that has an englander, loves it. One of the few that will pass the upcoming epa regs.


----------



## James Miller

One more thing the EPA doesn't need to be involved in.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Heck yea, almost as light and almost as strong as an 044, what more could you want!!! (By the way Matt tells everyone he has dibs on my 044).


Multiples of each, some ported and some stock .


----------



## farmer steve

good C/L ad here this morning. 
https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/know-what-seasoned-firewood-is/6428150012.html


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> good C/L ad here this morning.
> https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/know-what-seasoned-firewood-is/6428150012.html


Any good saw deals on there?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Multiples of each, some ported and some stock .


One of any would be good here.


----------



## Conquistador3

farmer steve said:


> good C/L ad here this morning.
> https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/know-what-seasoned-firewood-is/6428150012.html



Is he selling his services as a firewood connoiseur for $180 a go? Or is this just a warning never to post while drunk/stoned?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Buddy of mine "owed me one" dropped off some 2year aged wood that was stored in his pull barn. Found this bullet in a split of cherry. Was pretty wild, nice and solid wood with a section of rot, found this lead in the rot. I guess all the farms around here have trees that were hit with stray bullets....


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I know. I must be missing something. I have a NC30. I dont use the ashpan. I shovel everything out into metal bucket. I think I will have to get a screen/strainer and shovel everything out, take it all outside and sift it outside then bring the bucket with the hot coals back in but that sounds like a pain. I just hate to throw 2 gallons of heat out in the ash pile.


The ash pans are a joke, not sure what the heck they are thinking and why all the stoves have them. Maybe someone who knows some tricks to using them will show up and help me/us out, but I've never heard anyone using them.
I used to have a problem with over coaling(especially when it's very cold as the newer stoves burn all the smoke particulate and volatile gases before burning the wood itself. Then you have a large pile of coals that have lots of heat potential left in them, but will not burn hot enough to keep the house warm when it's very cold out . When I first started burning I had more of a problem with this because my wood was not real dry, and I didn't know how to deal with it, so I also wanted to pull out those coals/be able to separate them so as not to waste the BTU's. In my stove it has air inlets on the front and will burn the wood there first so when the stove starts to cool down(I'm talking like 400 from 450-550F) I will remove as much of the smaller coals and ash, as muddstopper was saying. Then I will pull the larger coals to the front of the stove in a large pile across the front of the stove, then I will open the draft control all the way (it looks like I'm burning real coal as the flames will many times be blue), this allows the coals to burn down and puts out a lot of heat in the front of the stove, even though the temperature of the stove is only around 400. If I want more heat then I will place a short split on top of the pile of coals(loaded east west) and also leave the drafted wide open, then the stove will put out more heat and will get up to more like 450. Sometimes I do this multiple times to reduce the excess coals as you are adding more coals by placing the split on top of the pile. Obviously this does not work well when you need to load and leave the house, then I just shovel them out. 
Something else I do is to shovel out the large coals into my metal can(with a bit of fine ash on the bottom as an insulator, keeps the bottom cooler) and bring the can into the master bath(gloves are a must have for this operation) which is the farthest point away from the stove in our house. I set a spare wheel/ tire in the garden tub and then set the can inside the wheel. To the safety police; I've let the air out of the tire in case the heat to the rim gets into the tire and causes it to expand the air/increase pressure and blow up the tire. Even so it's more of a precautionary measure because I've checked the temp of the rim at the tire as well as the pressure for an increase and never saw anything I had concerns with. I've also placed my CO detector in there and had no indication of any problems. My biggest concern is that someone will walk/run into me while I'm carrying the hot coals to the back. Doing this will raise the temps in that back area substantially, usually 3-5 degrees depending in the outside temps and the amount of coals.
I can take some pictures if anyone is unclear of my explanation of these things and would like.
Hope this helps.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> Buddy of mine "owed me one" dropped off some 2year aged wood that was stored in his pull barn. Found this bullet in a split of cherry. Was pretty wild, nice and solid wood with a section of rot, found this lead in the rot. I guess all the farms around here have trees that were hit with stray bullets....
> 
> View attachment 619210
> View attachment 619211
> View attachment 619212
> View attachment 619213


That may not be "just a bullet". I have seen stories of Civil War-era bullets being pulled from trees. Dont burn that piece.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Streblerm said:


> The only regrets I have about the Englander is not putting it in sooner.


I'm getting ready to buy a nc13/17vl for the other end of the basement as a backup to the 30 and replace the old Huntsman in the garage....


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> One more thing the EPA doesn't need to be involved in.


I hate the EPA with a passion just like the rest of the gubmit agencies but what if the EPA never put guidelines in for emissions on stoves? Would we still be burning with Fishers and Lilly's? That would suck. What sucks worse is the stove manufacturers should have used the technology LONG before the EPA mandated it. But they waited. Because marketing.


----------



## MustangMike

So, when a lot of people from other places think of NY, they just picture NYC. The don't realize we have the rugged Catskill and Adirondack Mtn ranges and that you can hunt bear in NY.

Also, there is a place in upstate NY that often has the record snow fall for the US, and is currently leading the race this year with 83 inches already!

FYI, the Civil War never made it to NY, they stopped Northern progress at Gettysburg!


----------



## JustJeff

-17 this morning. The only thing firewood related that I’m going to do is to stuff it in the stove. Piddling away in my garage putting tools away after fixing my sons snowmobile. This is my current lineup. MS460, PoulanPro 5020, Craftsman 42cc. 
I would like to replace the poulan with a pro 50cc. Either a 346/550 or a 260/261. But the poulan is worthless resale wise so I may as well keep it. I actually like how it handles and feels in the hands, just don’t lean too hard on it. And as for the craftsman, everyone needs a $40 saw for those dirty little jobs, pallets, throw in the boat on camping trips..etc. it’s pretty light and always starts right up, I use it a lot for limbing. 
I’ve had a few saws but these are the 3 I used the most so the rest had to go to new homes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> So, when a lot of people from other places think of NY, they just picture NYC. The don't realize we have the rugged Catskill and Adirondack Mtn ranges and that you can hunt bear in NY.
> 
> Also, there is a place in upstate NY that often has the record snow fall for the US, and is currently leading the race this year with 83 inches already!
> 
> FYI, the Civil War never made it to NY, they stopped Northern progress at Gettysburg!


I didn't know where you were.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Buddy of mine "owed me one" dropped off some 2year aged wood that was stored in his pull barn. Found this bullet in a split of cherry. Was pretty wild, nice and solid wood with a section of rot, found this lead in the rot. I guess all the farms around here have trees that were hit with stray bullets....
> 
> View attachment 619210
> View attachment 619211
> View attachment 619212
> View attachment 619213


What kind of bullet?


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> What kind of bullet?



Dunno, lead.....

I had never found one in a tree before this year, found two. First one looked small like .22, this one almost looks like a shotgun slug to me.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Any good saw deals on there?


nothing any of us would want. i keep eyeing up an old remy 65 cc in good shape for $75. 



Conquistador3 said:


> Is he selling his services as a firewood connoiseur for $180 a go? Or is this just a warning never to post while drunk/stoned?


 i wasn't quite sure. thought maybe he got "burnt" buying wood that he didn't like.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So, when a lot of people from other places think of NY, they just picture NYC. The don't realize we have the rugged Catskill and Adirondack Mtn ranges and that you can hunt bear in NY.
> 
> Also, there is a place in upstate NY that often has the record snow fall for the US, and is currently leading the race this year with 83 inches already!
> 
> FYI, the Civil War never made it to NY, they stopped Northern progress at Gettysburg!


they made it a bit further than G-burg a few days before that battle.most troops were called back to G-burg for the big fight in july. my dad is a civil war buff and we got an education as kids. couple of pics of "Abe" my dad. i mentioned this before but he hand split locust posts for fence rails for G- burg military park. and yes Abe is a Stihl man.
http://blog.pennlive.com/gettysburg-150/2013/06/confederate_and_union_troops_f.html


----------



## JustJeff

Abe has been driving f series trucks and using Stihl saws for 2 score and 6 years!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

So much for slug, has a copper jacket. Probably a 180gr 30-30


----------



## Philbert

Anybody have comments on the '_myth_' about a saw chain propelling a bullet in a tree up to a lethal velocity, killing the sawyer? (Just heard this one recently.)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Sounds like fake news but anything is possible.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Anybody have comments on the '_myth_' about a saw chain propelling a bullet in a tree up to a lethal velocity, killing the sawyer? (Just heard this one recently.)
> 
> Philbert



Not possible. Chain doesn't run that fast. Just watch the speed of the chips/noodles coming off it.


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Anybody have comments on the '_myth_' about a saw chain propelling a bullet in a tree up to a lethal velocity, killing the sawyer? (Just heard this one recently.)
> 
> Philbert



I want to say that chain speed can be around 60 mph or more so while it wouldn't feel the greatest I can't see it killing a person, that's if it were able to actually propel the bullet. I've cut through them, Stihl chain pretty much just laughs.


----------



## James Miller

Moved all the noodled chunks to the splitter today was starting to get in the way. Need to invest in a good rake. 
need to upgrade my splitter to something I could take to the wood would be nice.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Myth busters already busted that myth. When I found the first bullet I told my pal at work and he laughed and told me about the episode. I told him I was just happy the chain didn't find it. The ash tree I found the .22 in had a crazy growth, split the growth and found a the bullet. This cherry came to me split and had weird rot. I've pulled eye bolts and S hooks out the stove in with the ash shovel and wondered which piece had them, but this is the first year I've actually found the metal before it went in the stove. Couple years ago the mustang man helped me buck up some giant red oaks, we knew they had metal in certain spots. With the metal I've found makes me wonder if any of you guys have pics of crazy metal you've all found, good bad and ugly. I saw last week a picture of a brick! Killed the poor fellas new chain.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Your pops is a riot posing with the saw in full costume. But seriously Abraham Lincoln was a very intelligent man and surely would have chosen a Swedish hottie over a German slug....

Just poking some fun, as my uncle likes to mention every chance he gets, I definitely get dibs on his original Stihl, that saw is one mean SOB


----------



## Philbert

*The 20 Year Gunshot *http://www.unexplainable.net/simply-unexplainable/the-chance-of-a-bullet-hitting-twice.php
(several variations: '_Henry Ziegland - Number One with a Bullet_')

*The Avenging Wife* in "Beyond Belief"

(through 31:54 - resumes at 41:46)
Several variations of this as well.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Myth busters already busted that myth.



Could not find the MythBusters episode.

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

I looked and couldn't find it either, then got side tracked trying to find other episodes I've watched. Like the .22 for a fuse episode. That was the first episode I ever watched. Could find that one either....

Edit: found the .22 episode


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Your pops is a riot posing with the saw in full costume. But seriously Abraham Lincoln was a very intelligent man and surely would have chosen a Swedish hottie over a German slug....
> 
> Just poking some fun, as my uncle likes to mention every chance he gets, I definitely get dibs on his original Stihl, that saw is one mean SOB


He is a riot Matt. when he is in parades and kid s come up to him he asks them if they want his picture and they say yes he gives them a shiny new penny. 
he started out with a big ol david bradley. moved on to echos, and like you said Abe was smart and then he bought a _ STIHL. _the man wears out chainsaws,literally.


----------



## 95custmz

MechanicMatt said:


> Myth busters already busted that myth. When I found the first bullet I told my pal at work and he laughed and told me about the episode. I told him I was just happy the chain didn't find it. The ash tree I found the .22 in had a crazy growth, split the growth and found a the bullet. This cherry came to me split and had weird rot. I've pulled eye bolts and S hooks out the stove in with the ash shovel and wondered which piece had them, but this is the first year I've actually found the metal before it went in the stove. Couple years ago the mustang man helped me buck up some giant red oaks, we knew they had metal in certain spots. With the metal I've found makes me wonder if any of you guys have pics of crazy metal you've all found, good bad and ugly. I saw last week a picture of a brick! Killed the poor fellas new chain.


. Here's one for you. Obviously, you can see the water pipe but who knows what else is in that tree. I found this tree growing at the edge of a junk pile at the building site for our new church.


----------



## flatbroke

Hauled 1 cord out first thing this morning that had been sitting since last weekend. Cut and hauled another cord out by noon. Next weekend cord+ is laying in the background.


This load was pretty decent sized. The 2 main limbs were about 8-10 inches and the base 20-24 inches diameter depending on where the tape was put.


----------



## Philbert

Lots of fun things on the Internet:





Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

More questions....

I was doing more stove research today and was goin to replace my old garage stove with an Englander NC13 or 17VL. I found the Century S244 at Menards for $450. I got to looking at it close, and measured the bricks to make sure they were standard size. (Sometimes box store stoves have weird size bricks)...So has anybody any experience with one of these? For the price its kinda hard to beat for a garage/backup stove.


On a slightly seperate note, I got my NC30 from an old lady that didnt know any better. The 5/8" high density gasket was leaking a little, I suspect because the door had been latched shut for almost 2 years strait. So I tore it off before I knew none of the local stove stores had any high density gasket. So in a pinch I had to use 3/4" low density gasket, and had that worked ok I would have just left that on but after about a week it compressed too much and started sucking air under the door. After I got the new 5/8" HDG from Englander, the little gap at the latch came back. So I opened the door after the stove cooled off a little and stuck my face in the stove so I could see what was really wrong. From the facory the door hinges were welded on the face of the stove a full 1/4" too far to the left, so when you close the door, the gasket doesn't cover the little half-moon cutout. It's cut out so the latch rod misses the stove face. But there's way to much clearance. I called tech at Englander, explained the whole deal, (felt like I was singing Alice's Restraunt) and asked Englander what my options were.

1) The CORRECT way...pull the stove, flip on back, cut/reweld hinges.

2) Make a little half-moon piece of metal to weld in, and

3) My idea after I got off the fone was to bead up weld without making a piece then buff it down to shape.

Any brainiacs got any ideas?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like #3... if your good at welding.


----------



## cantoo

The 2 year old log pile is not logs anymore.


----------



## cantoo

More.


----------



## cantoo

My wife said she was going to burn my favorite snow suit if I ever wore it in public again. I beat her to it. I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## flatbroke

cantoo said:


> More.
> View attachment 619345
> View attachment 619346


That bark must be pretty tough stuff. The bark falls off the oak at 2 years here. What kind of wood is that


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> More questions....
> 
> I was doing more stove research today and was goin to replace my old garage stove with an Englander NC13 or 17VL. I found the Century S244 at Menards for $450. I got to looking at it close, and measured the bricks to make sure they were standard size. (Sometimes box store stoves have weird size bricks)...So has anybody any experience with one of these? For the price its kinda hard to beat for a garage/backup stove.
> 
> 
> On a slightly seperate note, I got my NC30 from an old lady that didnt know any better. The 5/8" high density gasket was leaking a little, I suspect because the door had been latched shut for almost 2 years strait. So I tore it off before I knew none of the local stove stores had any high density gasket. So in a pinch I had to use 3/4" low density gasket, and had that worked ok I would have just left that on but after about a week it compressed too much and started sucking air under the door. After I got the new 5/8" HDG from Englander, the little gap at the latch came back. So I opened the door after the stove cooled off a little and stuck my face in the stove so I could see what was really wrong. From the facory the door hinges were welded on the face of the stove a full 1/4" too far to the left, so when you close the door, the gasket doesn't cover the little half-moon cutout. It's cut out so the latch rod misses the stove face. But there's way to much clearance. I called tech at Englander, explained the whole deal, (felt like I was singing Alice's Restraunt) and asked Englander what my options were.
> 
> 1) The CORRECT way...pull the stove, flip on back, cut/reweld hinges.
> 
> 2) Make a little half-moon piece of metal to weld in, and
> 
> 3) My idea after I got off the fone was to bead up weld without making a piece then buff it down to shape.
> 
> Any brainiacs got any ideas?


If you are going to weld on it, why not just zip them off and reweld. Seems simplest.


----------



## cantoo

flatbroke, it's ash. Some did have loose bark but was sitting as logs for the 2 years.
Had some issues getting started too, Pulled the splitter out of a snow bank and didn't notice it had a flat tire until I seen the tire pop off the rim. Then last night the saw got real noisy. Bolts fell off the muffler. And this is after I had to move snow 3 times.


----------



## cantoo

Splitter.


----------



## Cody

MechanicMatt said:


> Myth busters already busted that myth. When I found the first bullet I told my pal at work and he laughed and told me about the episode. I told him I was just happy the chain didn't find it. The ash tree I found the .22 in had a crazy growth, split the growth and found a the bullet. This cherry came to me split and had weird rot. I've pulled eye bolts and S hooks out the stove in with the ash shovel and wondered which piece had them, but this is the first year I've actually found the metal before it went in the stove. Couple years ago the mustang man helped me buck up some giant red oaks, we knew they had metal in certain spots. With the metal I've found makes me wonder if any of you guys have pics of crazy metal you've all found, good bad and ugly. I saw last week a picture of a brick! Killed the poor fellas new chain.



I've got a small pile of souvenirs, mainly just fence and rather large nails.


----------



## MechanicMatt

STIHL looking for your missing screws...

STIHL pulling it trying to start it....

STIHL wish I bought a....

I can go on all night


----------



## bigfellascott

My go to firewood saw is my Stihl 029 super but I also have a Husky 394 for the really big hard woods that need a longer bar and I also have a Jonsereds 621 and a little oleomac 936 for the smaller stuff- mind you it’s cut up stuff way over its recommended use and handled it fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> STIHL looking for your missing screws...
> 
> STIHL pulling it trying to start it....
> 
> STIHL wish I bought a....
> 
> I can go on all night


Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .


----------



## panolo

Started processing some of the red oak that was too big for my log deck. Got just about 5 cord in the shed and should get a couple more nice stacks out of what I have left.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 619291
> Moved all the noodled chunks to the splitter today was starting to get in the way. Need to invest in a good rake.



A good leaf rake works best.


----------



## dancan

We got a little cold blast here -15C/6F but it's 22C/72F in the house on scrounged spruce 

5C/41F tomorrow


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> I like #3... if your good at welding.


I'm good with TIG but not stick, and it really needs to be done with a stick welder. And I dont have any regular steel rod for the TIG. Just stainless.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> If you are going to weld on it, why not just zip them off and reweld. Seems simplest.


Not the simplest. I would have to unhook the flue, take all the brick out, take tubes out to get baffle plates out, pull the stove out and lay it on its back to lay the door in place. If I did this I would want a new set of hinges from Englander(which isnt a big deal) but thats not something I can do in the middle of a burn season.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> like you said Abe was smart and then he bought a _ STIHL. _the man wears out stihl chainsaws,literally.


Fixed it .
Give that man a husky.


James Miller said:


> Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .


Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .
Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .
Did you here that .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> My wife said she was going to burn my favorite snow suit if I ever wore it in public again. I beat her to it. I'm going to miss this one.
> View attachment 619348
> View attachment 619350


Good thing it was well seasoned .
I didn't see anything wrong with them though .


cantoo said:


> More.
> View attachment 619345
> View attachment 619346


Looks great, I like the orange, my favorite color . Good weekend for it, I sold a ms291 this weekend and 2 snow blowers and that was a close to wood as I got as it was very busy.
Speaking of flats, I bought a Honda snowblower that had a tire off the bead, no problem right, wrong. Get it home and try using a ratchet strap that has no hooks, it works great because it doesn't kink the tire like one with hooks. But it just wouldn't stop leaking air, so a little ether came next, but every time I hit it with ether it would pop off the rim(this is new). So finally I got it on the bead and sealed up with a very little bit of ether and started to air it up, pop off the rim again for the 10th time . I got on the computer and figured out Honda had engineered a tire with a metal bead that was on the inside of the tire(externally not inside the rubber) and rusted out over time . I ended up having to buy two new tires, 15 mins after starting on them they were mounted .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Not the simplest. I would have to unhook the flue, take all the brick out, take tubes out to get baffle plates out, pull the stove out and lay it on its back to lay the door in place. If I did this I would want a new set of hinges from Englander(which isnt a big deal) but thats not something I can do in the middle of a burn season.


Pictures please.
You should be able to cut a piece of plate to set in behind the half moon(inside the stove), this will make it easy to fill without blowing the weld out the back side, then fill the half moon with weld until it's a little thicker than where it needs to be to seal and grind it flush. If there is any porosity weld the holes up and grind again, but the plate behind the weld should seal it anyway.
Lots of ways to skin a cat .


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> My go to firewood saw is my Stihl 029 super but I also have a Husky 394 for the really big hard woods that need a longer bar and I also have a Jonsereds 621 and a little oleomac 936 for the smaller stuff- mind you it’s cut up stuff way over its recommended use and handled it fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howdy BFS.
I just had a guy who wanted to buy a saw from me ask if I had any parts for one of those olemacs just last week, funny you should mention it.
Sounds like you have a well rounded lineup to get things done .


----------



## nighthunter

Taking a break from cutting pallets(hate cutting timber riddled with nails) and pallet boxes with my poor chainsaw. On the bright side it means a trip to the dealer to get a new chain+ voucher i have to spend as a early Christmas present maybe a nice shiny 36" bar and chain for my 660 might be on the cards


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Pictures please.
> You should be able to cut a piece of plate to set in behind the half moon(inside the stove), this will make it easy to fill without blowing the weld out the back side, then fill the half moon with weld until it's a little thicker than where it needs to be to seal and grind it flush. If there is any porosity weld the holes up and grind again, but the plate behind the weld should seal it anyway.
> Lots of ways to skin a cat .


All I got for now.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> All I got for now.


That's some very poor quality control, or the unit was dropped and bent the hinges, what do the hinges look like.
Did what I said about the small plate behind it then filling the moon shaped spot with weld make sense.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's some very poor quality control, or the unit was dropped and bent the hinges, what do the hinges look like.
> Did what I said about the small plate behind it then filling the moon shaped spot with weld make sense.


Yes. Made sense. The tech at Englander was amazed it made it out of the factory like that also. Had I been the original purchaser, Englander would have fixed it no prob.The hinges are fine. Just welded in the wrong place.


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> Taking a break from cutting pallets(hate cutting timber riddled with nails) and pallet boxes with my poor chainsaw. On the bright side it means a trip to the dealer to get a new chain+ voucher i have to spend as a early Christmas present maybe a nice shiny 36" bar and chain for my 660 might be on the cardsView attachment 619415



If you cut a lot of pallets a circular saw with a demolition blade makes a whole lot of sense and will last a lifetime before needing replacement.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Yes. Made sense. The tech at Englander was amazed it made it out of the factory like that also. Had I been the original purchaser, Englander would have fixed it no prob.The hinges are fine. Just welded in the wrong place.


I'd tell them that it's a safety issue and has nothing to do with whether you are the original owner.
I learned in the trucking industry when they wanted me to do something like go over on my hrs to pull the it's not safe card , "I don't feel safe doing that" . It works and kept me out of a lot of stupid situations others got in trouble for because they said "I'm not doing that". Many times how we word things will change the outcome, as well as talking with the right person will. 
Do a bit of research and find out who monitors wood stove safety here in the US and give them a call, no need to say the manufacture right away, but get the facts on what their responsibility is as far as fixing a defect. Then call them back and share that with the "tech", if his tune doesn't change tell him that you appreciate him doing what he could to help, then ask to talk to his supervisor so you can let them know that, when you talk to the supervisor tell him what him that you appreciate what the tech had to say, but it didn't resolve the problem and share the issue with the supervisor and see what happens. I don't make any threats, but tell them what I will be doing after they let me know what they will be doing, sometimes they change their tune, but most times theses days they are like sorry about your luck buddy .
Then you just fix it.
I have a 96 Honda Accord wagon that had an issue with the drivers side seatbelt. I had my wife call them and see what they would do about it as safety devices are supposed to have a lifetime warranty on Hondas(I think all brands though, Mike?). They scheduled a time and said if there is not something jammed in it they would fix it free of charge, and they did as there was nothing in it. Go Honda, this was one good outcome, but I've had many I wasn't pleased with from many other companies.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I see your point, but I hate to be a jerk and "leverage" a repair job out of it. I should have seen it when I looked at the stove. I should have had the original owner fill out the warranty card and send it in and get it fixed before I picked up the stove.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> We got a little cold blast here -15C/6F but it's 22C/72F in the house on scrounged spruce
> 
> 5C/41F tomorrow



79F in the house yesterday and right now on WILLOW! Of course the heat generated by constantly packing armloads to the stove may have helped some.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I see your point, but I hate to be a jerk and "leverage" a repair job out of it. I should have seen it when I looked at the stove. I should have had the original owner fill out the warranty card and send it in and get it fixed before I picked up the stove.


A lot to say, but I've said a lot the last couple days, so I'll make it brief.
If you would have had the original owner take care of the claim then they would have been leveraging a repair job out of them, regardless of whether it is the first person or you I believe the company should take ownership of it. 
Also as I said, if they won't, or now if you won't, then weld it up .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it .
> Give that man a husky.
> 
> Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .
> Just get an echo starts every time and **** don't fall off .
> Did you here that .


@James Miller i think we need to take a trip to MI. for some


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> @James Miller i think we need to take a trip to MI. for some


Honey I think their here ,


nope, now they are though .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> We got a little cold blast here -15C/6F but it's 22C/72F in the house on scrounged spruce
> 
> 5C/41F tomorrow


prolly woulda been warmer with OAK!!!!!!  actually wish it was that cold here so i didn't have to scrounge in the mud.


----------



## farmer steve

had some good help today to get this scrounge home. white oak and locust limb wood. mostly cut with the 241.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Honey I think their here ,
> View attachment 619505
> 
> nope, now they are though .
> View attachment 619506



There will be no 2 up on the Grom. But I have access to one for Steve. Would be a cheap trip maybe $15 in gas and a food stop along the way.


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> 79F in the house yesterday and right now on WILLOW! Of course the heat generated by constantly packing armloads to the stove may have helped some.


It would be warmer if I opened the draft to the high or insane setting lol
If I had a woodstove it would be a lot warmer but the wife won't give up the square footage in our small house so the furnace is in the unisulated porch ducted into the house.
Not the best setup but it works, it was 80 in that uninsulated porch lol

Pffft oak , I'd have to shovel the ashes out every day , Pffft , too much maintenance , greatly overrated , oak shmoak ......


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea...I'm learning that hardwood coals up pretty bad. The silver maple I got burns to powder


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 619510
> There will be no 2 up on the Grom. But I have access to one for Steve. Would be a cheap trip maybe $15 in gas and a food stop along the way.


I so want a grom (or different brand minibike like the Z125). But if I did I would have to put dualsport tires on it so I could roam. I got 200 acres behind my house, and another 200 acres that I shoot on.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> A lot to say, but I've said a lot the last couple days, so I'll make it brief.
> If you would have had the original owner take care of the claim then they would have been leveraging a repair job out of them, regardless of whether it is the first person or you I believe the company should take ownership of it.
> Also as I said, if they won't, or now if you won't, then weld it up .


*SIGH*....I'll get it fixed. Just not sure if thats gonna happen before the holidays. If I dont load it to the gills it does fine, but the 2 coldest months of the year are very near. I need to not slack on that.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I have learned that when it starts coaling up, leave the air opened up on the intake a bit and it'll burn down.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think I'm going to get some kind of coal strainer so I can keep the hot coals and dump the ash, but all the random holes in my yard are just about full of ash. What do you guys do with all the ash? Can you make something out of it? Is there a constructive thing to do with ashes?


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> It would be warmer if I opened the draft to the high or insane setting lol
> If I had a woodstove it would be a lot warmer but the wife won't give up the square footage in our small house so the furnace is in the unisulated porch ducted into the house.
> Not the best setup but it works, it was 80 in that uninsulated porch lol
> 
> Pffft oak , I'd have to shovel the ashes out every day , Pffft , too much maintenance , greatly overrated , oak shmoak ......


I actually think that's a really cool/warm lol, setup. You keep all the mess outside.
One day I plan to build a 3 season room/porch off the front of our place, then I will position my wood rack in from to the windows an I will be able to load the rack from the porch. I like that idea because the only mess in the house will be from the rack to the stove. Another benefit is I won't have to come into the house with a load in the wheelbarrow then shed clothes only to put them right back on again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> I have learned that when it starts coaling up, leave the air opened up on the intake a bit and it'll burn down.


I do this also. I open the draft all the way and ash it down but when I have 3 inches of powder it wont ash down any more, and when its really cold I dont have 3 hours to wait to reload the stove.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 619510
> There will be no 2 up on the Grom. But I have access to one for Steve. Would be a cheap trip maybe $15 in gas and a food stop along the way.


Steve said to let you know he's going to pull his old 185 out as there just ain't enough room on them groms for him and his co-pilot .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> *SIGH*....I'll get it fixed. Just not sure if thats gonna happen before the holidays. If I dont load it to the gills it does fine, but the 2 coldest months of the year are very near. I need to not slack on that.


Take a piece of 1x1 angle about 4" long and screw it to the side of the door, glue a piece of gasket to it done .


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I'm going to get some kind of coal strainer so I can keep the hot coals and dump the ash, but all the random holes in my yard are just about full of ash. What do you guys do with all the ash? Can you make something out of it? Is there a constructive thing to do with ashes?


My wife has me empty the ash can into a 5 gallon bucket for her chickens. They roll around in it and then preen themselves cleaning their feathers. An "ash" bath helps deter mites ,lice, fleas, and ticks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> My wife has me empty the ash can into a 5 gallon bucket for her chickens. They roll around in it and then preen themselves cleaning their feathers. An "ash" bath helps deter mites ,lice, fleas, and ticks.


I don't have a wife. Or chickens.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Take a piece of 1x1 angle about 4" long and screw it to the side of the door, glue a piece of gasket to it done .


Not sure about angle but I thought about getting flat piece of thin metal 3(ish)x1(ish) and just sliding it up to the gasket under the door and bolting it to the face of the stove


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I so want a grom (or different brand minibike like the Z125). But if I did I would have to put dualsport tires on it so I could roam. I got 200 acres behind my house, and another 200 acres that I shoot on.



Maxxis 6024 fit and are around $105 a set. Stock suspension won't take kindly to being treated like a dirt bike. I can bottom mine out hopping curbs and speed bumps. If it stays on the ground it should be OK.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> I actually think that's a really cool/warm lol, setup. You keep all the mess outside.
> One day I plan to build a 3 season room/porch off the front of our place, then I will position my wood rack in from to the windows an I will be able to load the rack from the porch. I like that idea because the only mess in the house will be from the rack to the stove. Another benefit is I won't have to come into the house with a load in the wheelbarrow then shed clothes only to put them right back on again.



Yup , no mess in the house .
What I have is a Kerr wood furnace that was meant to be added on to an existing hot air furnace so I set in the porch , cut a hole in the wall and piped a 12" duct into the house .
Last year I got a nice high velocity fan to blow the cold air into the furnace , it worked great , I fired it up this fall and it quit two days into the heating season so I went to get another , it's a seasonal item so no stock but I got a refund because it was under warranty .
I had been looking for a compact furnace so I could cannibalize the section that holds the blower and the filter but I scrounged up a next to new electric furnace from a mobile home that gave me a blower , filter and nice compact box 
I thot I was set but the high speed on the fan is not high enough but works for now , I'll scrounge a better one yet .
After I get the bugs worked out I'll figure out how to get a thermostat/draft control and blower speeds all forking together .


----------



## flatbroke

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea...I'm learning that hardwood coals up pretty bad. The silver maple I got burns to powder


 Eucalyptus burns really clean in a wood stove. hardly any ash, Oak works good in fireplaces due to coals for heat


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I'm going to get some kind of coal strainer so I can keep the hot coals and dump the ash, but all the random holes in my yard are just about full of ash. What do you guys do with all the ash? Can you make something out of it? Is there a constructive thing to do with ashes?


Just put that ash bucket in the back of the truck and drive to town, be empty before you know it! 
I save some for my chickens but like you, have filled all the holes in the yard. I just top up the garbage bags and let the garbage man take it.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Howdy BFS.
> I just had a guy who wanted to buy a saw from me ask if I had any parts for one of those olemacs just last week, funny you should mention it.
> Sounds like you have a well rounded lineup to get things done .



Cheers Chipper1, Yeah the little Oleomac was my first chainsaw and first time I used a chainsaw, when I first got it it wasn't going as hard as I thought it should (bit gutless) so I took it back and the fella there tuned it and now it screams - a great light little saw that isn't tiring to use for long periods and gets the job done no worries at all, starts easy and is quick to service (no tools needed to clean the air filter) I guess it would be close to 12-15yrs old now and still going strong. The other saws I bought 2nd hand and all have been brilliant with no issues with any of them, the 394 sure has some guts, smashes through everything I've used it on but a little heavy for general firewood duties for me but it sees action in the big stuff when we happen upon it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The house I grew up in, my dad made a duct loop. He had a thermostat up stairs that would turn on a blower that would pull air from by the front door and bring it into the woodstove room that would force the warm air up the basement stairs. Near the stairs was another duct that would take the air towards the bedrooms. Not sure if it worked, but it did give me some awesome hiding spots that NO one could ever find me. I became the all time best at hide and go seek or hide from mom when cleaning needed getting done.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> The house I grew up in, my dad made a duct loop. He had a thermostat up stairs that would turn on a blower that would pull air from by the front door and bring it into the woodstove room that would force the warm air up the basement stairs. Near the stairs was another duct that would take the air towards the bedrooms. Not sure if it worked, but it did give me some awesome hiding spots that NO one could ever find me. I became the all time best at hide and go seek or hide from mom when cleaning needed getting done.


Mom was down stairs betting your dad she could get you to dust the vent .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't have a wife. Or chickens.


The great thing about that is you can save the ashes til spring and then roll around in them, no worries of ticks or fleas and you don't have a wife to complain about the ashes on you. 


woodchip rookie said:


> Not sure about angle but I thought about getting flat piece of thin metal 3(ish)x1(ish) and just sliding it up to the gasket under the door and bolting it to the face of the stove


Not totally picturing that one. It shouldn't be to hard to come up with some redneck fix for it, I've done it with enough stuff .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Yup , no mess in the house .
> What I have is a Kerr wood furnace that was meant to be added on to an existing hot air furnace so I set in the porch , cut a hole in the wall and piped a 12" duct into the house .
> Last year I got a nice high velocity fan to blow the cold air into the furnace , it worked great , I fired it up this fall and it quit two days into the heating season so I went to get another , it's a seasonal item so no stock but I got a refund because it was under warranty .
> I had been looking for a compact furnace so I could cannibalize the section that holds the blower and the filter but I scrounged up a next to new electric furnace from a mobile home that gave me a blower , filter and nice compact box
> I thot I was set but the high speed on the fan is not high enough but works for now , I'll scrounge a better one yet .
> After I get the bugs worked out I'll figure out how to get a thermostat/draft control and blower speeds all forking together .


Just scrounged a wheelbarrow load since I was totally out in the house, still got a little bit outside lol.
I didn't want to get any today because when I cleared the drive, front yard, around the wood pile I got a few spots down to the dirt, and with the warmup today there was some mud which would have gotten drug into the house. Now it's all froze back over even though it's still pretty warm out at 39.
I installed an AC unit in my last house like that. I had it in the only window it fit in for a week or so and had to take care of it, as that was a window in my kitchen. I enjoy hand washing dishes and the cold, but I didn't even want to go in the kitchen . I just cut a little inspection hole in the wall so I could see if there were any wires and where the studs were and then laid it out. It worked just great as it was high enough to blow cool air towards the kitchen and then I put a little fan by the hall and blew the cool air down to the bedrooms.
In this home I used a radon fan I bought in a lot of stuff from a retiring electrician, it' can move some serious air, but it's also meant for continuous use and has an adjustable speed.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I'm going to get some kind of coal strainer so I can keep the hot coals and dump the ash, but all the random holes in my yard are just about full of ash. What do you guys do with all the ash? Can you make something out of it? Is there a constructive thing to do with ashes?



There is some fertlyzer value in it. I just spread it on the grass by "slinging" the ash pan Been doing that on the same areas since 1980. Can't say I notice any improvement but there are no bad results.


----------



## Conquistador3

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I'm going to get some kind of coal strainer so I can keep the hot coals and dump the ash, but all the random holes in my yard are just about full of ash. What do you guys do with all the ash? Can you make something out of it? Is there a constructive thing to do with ashes?



If it's pure wood ash (meaning you don't use your stove to dispose of plastics and other "combustibles" such as dissidents and the like), it has decent potassium and phosphor content. You can use it straight as a fertilizer or you can do as I do: dump it in the compost heap and mix it up with the rest. 
Since Thomas Slag has been cleared for sale again (in purified form), there's no much need for it in pure form, but as there's never enough compost to go around with as poor a soil as we have here and compost tends to be rich in nitrogen and carbon but poor in potassium and phosphor, it makes sense to dispose of ash this way.


----------



## LondonNeil

Like wise, I add the ash to my compost heap which also takes the saw chips and grass cuttings, then it gets spread around the garden.


----------



## Jeffkrib

All this talk of cold temps.....I wish it’s currently 11.00pm and still 31 deg C outside.
At least Christmas forecast is looking to be quite cool 27 deg.


----------



## Conquistador3

Jeffkrib said:


> All this talk of cold temps.....I wish it’s currently 11.00pm and still 31 deg C outside.
> At least Christmas forecast is looking to be quite cool 27 deg.



Yes, I often wonder why you people from down under bother with firewood at all. 
According to the propaganda machine here you are baked to a crisp by infernal temperatures 365 days a year... and if you don't die of heatstroke first the poisonous spiders, deadly snakes and man-eating sharks and crocodiles will get you. Gotta love our media, especially when they lecture everybody in range about "fake news".


----------



## rarefish383

Well dog gone. I finally figured out where these ancient posts come from. I never payed attention to the "Similar Threads" at the bottom of the page. One caught my eye and I clicked on it. I'm reading along, quite interested, and I'm getting ready to hit the "Like" button. So I looked over to see who I was getting ready to "Like", and it was me. The post was 4 years ago. Although, I must say, I did like my advice, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dealing with the mess of burning wood is the draggy bit. I fill the blue IKEA tote bags with wood at the stack and carry them up the garden in my pram/ wood hauler, then lift them inside and fill the rack by the stove. Still get lots of dust by the rack and stove. Little black bits, insect poop I guess. Ash is fairly easy for me, with stoves that are out every morning, empty the ash pan every 2 or 3 days


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> Yes, I often wonder why you people from down under bother with firewood at all.
> According to the propaganda machine here you are baked to a crisp by infernal temperatures 365 days a year... and if you don't die of heatstroke first the poisonous spiders, deadly snakes and man-eating sharks and crocodiles will get you. Gotta love our media, especially when they lecture everybody in range about "fake news".


Heard something about drop bears from another Aussie member. Everything in Australia has evolved to kill people .


----------



## panolo

Once I have covered my garden and raspberry patch I let the rest cool for a few days and it goes out in the weeks trash. I get about 3 gallons every two weeks so it isn't a ton. Have yet to start my trash can on fire


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know that I would refer to Silver Maple as hardwood, even though it has leaves. Cuts like paper mache!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Don't know that I would refer to Silver Maple as hardwood, even though it has leaves. Cuts like paper mache!


It produces btu's and that's all I'm worried about.


----------



## nighthunter

I dig the ash straight into the veg patch straight after i clean the stove. Those ash vacuum cleaners are 1 of the best inventions ever


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Don't know that I would refer to Silver Maple as hardwood, even though it has leaves. Cuts like paper mache!


I wouldn't but it burns really good. Better than pine. And smells way better. And we have an endless amount here. Cuts easy, dries fast, light, splits good when the grain is strait and burns to powder. 

Two downfalls to silver...doesn't burn as long as densewood...and bugs love it. I'm not sure what kind of borer insect it is but all my maple (sugar and silver) has been chewed up pretty good by something


----------



## svk

I can see how the guys who are surrounded by oak look down their noses at silver maple.

In my area, I expect that I will be burning aspen unless I can find blowdown hardwood as all of the dead or dying birches are already gone from my property. Silver maple is about 25% more dense than aspen so it would definitely be coveted.


----------



## Philbert

Easy to cut. Easy to split. Makes big noodles!

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

The biggest benefit of ash as a fertilizer is in the form of Calcium. P content on 5 tons of wood ash would be around 100lbs. K would be about 300 lbs. Not much there if you figure the weight of a full ash pan. Calcium on the other hand would be around 1800lbs in a 5 ton load. Thats still not a lot when you figure the amount in a ash pan, but its is micronized and very fast acting.


----------



## MustangMike

I thought the best use for it was as a follow up in the Out House!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I can see how the guys who are surrounded by oak look down their noses at silver maple.
> 
> In my area, I expect that I will be burning aspen unless I can find blowdown hardwood as all of the dead or dying birches are already gone from my property. Silver maple is about 25% more dense than aspen so it would definitely be coveted.


I have alot of oak here also but I would have to cut live oak trees down to get it. Not worth killin 200+ yr old oaks for firewood.


----------



## JustJeff

Silver maple is underrated in my opinion. No it’s not sugar maple or oak but it’s not far off ash on the btu charts. It’s plentiful around here as well as Manitoba maple/Box elder. I am heating my house with both. The silver makes big coals in my stove which give off heat for hours. If I had sugar maple and oak falling in my lap I may turn my nose up at it but since I don’t, I’ll take it for free!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> The silver makes big coals in my stove which give off heat for hours.


I get the exact opposite. Silver to powder and ash to coals.


----------



## bigfellascott

Conquistador3 said:


> Yes, I often wonder why you people from down under bother with firewood at all.
> According to the propaganda machine here you are baked to a crisp by infernal temperatures 365 days a year... and if you don't die of heatstroke first the poisonous spiders, deadly snakes and man-eating sharks and crocodiles will get you. Gotta love our media, especially when they lecture everybody in range about "fake news".



It's a dangerous place to live alright, the Tasmanian Tigers are a real worry. I went Yabbying with a mate last night and we were on guard as the dam we chase em in has its fair share of Tigers and Browns (snakes) which don't have an issue having a go at you if they can and they are bloody quick buggers, thankfully we never came across any but managed to get a good feed of yabbies.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Alright boys, trying my best to scrounge up this 550xp that found its way into the shop...

We have a parts guy that likes to visit the local scrape yard, he grabbed it for $10, he doubled his money to one of our master techs.. $20

This is where it gets tough for me, Billy has probably 30 Stihls, 10 Husqvarnas, 5 old BIG Macs and who knows what else. 

The cord is broken on it and the chain hanging off, he hasn't dived into it yet and he knows I'm drooling, don't know what it needs, what would you all offer....

In my corner is, his daughter is in her freshman year at Penn State, I planted the seed " you should sell me that to buy your daughter a book for next semesters classes" his reply was I had no idea how expensive college was....


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> Alright boys, trying my best to scrounge up this 550xp that found its way into the shop...
> 
> We have a parts guy that likes to visit the local scrape yard, he grabbed it for $10, he doubled his money to one of our master techs.. $20
> 
> This is where it gets tough for me, Billy has probably 30 Stihls, 10 Husqvarnas, 5 old BIG Macs and who knows what else.
> 
> The cord is broken on it and the chain hanging off, he hasn't dived into it yet and he knows I'm drooling, don't know what it needs, what would you all offer....
> 
> In my corner is, his daughter is in her freshman year at Penn State, I planted the seed " you should sell me that to buy your daughter a book for next semesters classes" his reply was I had no idea how expensive college was....


Tell him he should keep the saw, do it up and sell it on CL, and he might be able to afford a few books rather than one.


----------



## 95custmz

MechanicMatt said:


> Alright boys, trying my best to scrounge up this 550xp that found its way into the shop...
> 
> We have a parts guy that likes to visit the local scrape yard, he grabbed it for $10, he doubled his money to one of our master techs.. $20
> 
> This is where it gets tough for me, Billy has probably 30 Stihls, 10 Husqvarnas, 5 old BIG Macs and who knows what else.
> 
> The cord is broken on it and the chain hanging off, he hasn't dived into it yet and he knows I'm drooling, don't know what it needs, what would you all offer....
> 
> In my corner is, his daughter is in her freshman year at Penn State, I planted the seed " you should sell me that to buy your daughter a book for next semesters classes" his reply was I had no idea how expensive college was....


Offer him $40, so he can double HIS money. Tell him, if it's a boat anchor, at least the bar and chain would be worth 40.


----------



## svk

As long as the saw hasn't been ran over you could definitely sell the main parts for well over $100. I cannot imagine it needs more than a P+C or new fuel system unless it has truly been abused or absolutely worn out.

I would start at $60 and see what he says. That way he triples his money.


----------



## MustangMike

Check the saw first. If it needs bearings, let him keep it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Still has the stickers on it, I'm just curious as to why the rope broke..... probably offer him $100

Kiwi, he has 6-8 056, 4-6 045's, 066, 064, 046, 440, 028's, 026's 025's tons of stihls, not joking. Then he has 288xp, 372's 365's nice collection of Husky's, bunch of 100+cc Macs

Guy has saws to sell if he needs $$$

I'm just trying to get myself a nice saw for Christmas, he'll make a good profit on his investment


----------



## svk

Mike, is there something really bad about changing bearings in these? Provided it is cosmetically OK, it would be a $350 saw once running.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Still has the stickers on it, I'm just curious as to why the rope broke..... probably offer him $100
> 
> Kiwi, he has 6-8 056, 4-6 045's, 066, 064, 046, 440, 028's, 026's 025's tons of stihls, not joking. Then he has 288xp, 372's 365's nice collection of Husky's, bunch of 100+cc Macs
> 
> Guy has saws to sell if he needs $$$
> 
> I'm just trying to get myself a nice saw for Christmas, he'll make a good profit on his investment


Yeah the broken rope is a big question on a newer saw like that....


----------



## MechanicMatt

If I get it I'll probably be looking to move my 55closed port down the line....

Also thinking about moving my two stihls along, they never get run and need new homes. Minty 015 and 020. I mean Minty....
015 is a white one too, not the ugly orange ones


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Alright boys, trying my best to scrounge up this 550xp that found its way into the shop...
> 
> We have a parts guy that likes to visit the local scrape yard, he grabbed it for $10, he doubled his money to one of our master techs.. $20
> 
> This is where it gets tough for me, Billy has probably 30 Stihls, 10 Husqvarnas, 5 old BIG Macs and who knows what else.
> 
> The cord is broken on it and the chain hanging off, he hasn't dived into it yet and he knows I'm drooling, don't know what it needs, what would you all offer....
> 
> In my corner is, his daughter is in her freshman year at Penn State, I planted the seed " you should sell me that to buy your daughter a book for next semesters classes" his reply was I had no idea how expensive college was....


Lets get in deep on this one, offer him 1k, for all his huskys, he obviously doesn't need them with all those half orange beasts he has laying around, oh yeah and through the 550 in on the deal, buy 10 get one free .
It really depends on the condition. If you can get a look at the piston that would help. If the piston is good then move from there to why the cord broke. 
Just remember as you sit there and diagnose the saw to reduce the risk level the price will most likely be going up(no risk no reward or low reward.
Maybe he would be interested in trading for one of the little saws you have, make a trade that will work for both of you. Trades are great, but unfortunately when trading in the TP many times the benefits of the trades get washed out in the shipping, so it may work great since your local.


----------



## Buckshot00

First scrounge of fall 2017. 


Water Oak?


----------



## chipper1

Buckshot00 said:


> First scrounge of fall 2017. View attachment 619763
> View attachment 619764
> 
> Water Oak?


Nice work BS00.
Looks like oak, what species, couldn't tell you.


----------



## Buckshot00

chipper1 said:


> Nice work BS00.
> Looks like oak, what species, couldn't tell you.


Smells good.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If it smells good its not oak.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, I wish $1000 would take his Husqvarna collection, his 288 is the "Lite" version with the spring on the front. He knows what he has....

He has liked saws longer than me and also a contributing source of my GAD issues too, a regular wheeler and dealer....


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, I wish $1000 would take his Husqvarna collection, his 288 is the "Lite" version with the spring on the front. He knows what he has....
> 
> He has liked saws longer than me and also a contributing source of my GAD issues too, a regular wheeler and dealer....


I hear that.
I would just ask him what it would take to get the saw off his hands if you want it.
Remember it's not what he paid for it so much as what your willing to pay for it. Many folks get caught up in what someone else has into something and miss the fact that they can still get a great deal.
The 288 lite has no front spring as far as I know, that's one of the items that makes it a lite.
Here's one. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-288xp-lite.301277/


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.google.com/search?q=hus..._AUIEygD&biw=375&bih=559#imgrc=Wfh3RCfDLe4lkM:

I'm 99.99% sure his does


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I hear that.
> I would just ask him what it would take to get the saw off his hands if you want it.
> Remember it's not what he paid for it so much as what your willing to pay for it. Many folks get caught up in what someone else has into something and miss the fact that they can still get a great deal.
> The 288 lite has no front spring as far as I know, that's one of the items that makes it a lite.
> Here's one.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-288xp-lite.301277/


I read threw the link and people talking about saws to nice to cut wood with remind me of people who don't drive there old muscle cars. If your not Gona use it the way it was intended sell it to someone who will.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> I read threw the link and people talking about saws to nice to cut wood with remind me of people who don't drive there old muscle cars. If your not Gona use it the way it was intended sell it to someone who will.



Bloody oath, I don't get buying something and then not wanting to use it, just look at it - me I'd rather put it to use and enjoy it that way but each to their own of course.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=hus..._AUIEygD&biw=375&bih=559#imgrc=Wfh3RCfDLe4lkM:
> 
> I'm 99.99% sure his does


I never said his doesn't, but the low top, the recoil, and the spring missing are what makes it a lite as far as I know.
That being said each individual will set them up the way they like them, kinda like bars & chains or wheels & tires or even suspension on a car/truck . The one in the picture you posted only has the signature of the recoil, very well could be a standard 288 with the recoil, or even just a sticker as that does happen.


James Miller said:


> I read threw the link and people talking about saws to nice to cut wood with remind me of people who don't drive there old muscle cars. If your not Gona use it the way it was intended sell it to someone who will.


Guessing they were built to make money, does it matter whether that money comes from cutting trees up or just selling the saws, you may want to talk with the manufacturers about that lol.
Some guys like to collect stuff, not everyone is the same, it's what makes the world go around.
I sold this one to a guy who has a never fired 288 lite, a never fired Brazilian 288, and now this never fired 288 anniversary edition.
Drool on boys.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Bloody oath, I don't get buying something and then not wanting to use it, just look at it - me I'd rather put it to use and enjoy it that way but each to their own of course.


Trust me, I wanted to use it, but my purposes where better served selling this one .


----------



## flatbroke

got any more? 
I traded mine for a sure enough nut hog dog.


----------



## chipper1

flatbroke said:


> got any more?
> I traded mine for a sure enough nut hog dog.


Not like that, but lots of saws for sure.
You saw the 372 oe, it's still for sale, I reduced the price by 100 a while back since I got a great deal on it's replacement, another oe that is a little cleaner, basically the stickers are both on the bottom solid and not hanging off, and the it doesn't have the one chip out of the paint lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt,

1) He does not have a 440, and never has!!!

2) He does not plan to cut with all his saws, they are just inventory. He has even sold 056s!!!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Mike, is there something really bad about changing bearings in these? Provided it is cosmetically OK, it would be a $350 saw once running.



Likely not, I just hate splitting cases! P&C is so much easier, IMO.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> You saw the 372 oe, it's still for sale,



Always, but 044/440s getting very hard to find!!!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I never said his doesn't, but the low top, the recoil, and the spring missing are what makes it a lite as far as I know.
> That being said each individual will set them up the way they like them, kinda like bars & chains or wheels & tires or even suspension on a car/truck . The one in the picture you posted only has the signature of the recoil, very well could be a standard 288 with the recoil, or even just a sticker as that does happen.
> 
> Guessing they were built to make money, does it matter whether that money comes from cutting trees up or just selling the saws, you may want to talk with the manufacturers about that lol.
> Some guys like to collect stuff, not everyone is the same, it's what makes the world go around.
> I sold this one to a guy who has a never fired 288 lite, a never fired Brazilian 288, and now this never fired 288 anniversary edition.
> Drool on boys.View attachment 619802
> View attachment 619803


I guess your right in some ways. My grandfather has a big block 4 speed Dart and one day he said let's take the Dart out. I said I'd go get Nana and he told me she's not going this time. We go out to the mine stretch. Couple corners then you come to a railroad crossing and straight as an arrow for at least a mile down to second gear and he just let it eat spin threw second chirp into third run out forth till the speedo didn't have numbers left. Slow it down he looks over and says sometimes you have to drive them like there ment to be. I'll never forget that ride. He was 75 at the time


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Always, but 044/440s that cost less than a new car are getting very hard to find!!!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## svk

I've owned a number of vintage/unused items over the years and agree with the guys, USE THEM or sell them IMO. Eventually you part ways with the item and feel bad for not being able to use it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I've owned a number of vintage/unused items over the years and agree with the guys, USE THEM or sell them IMO. Eventually you part ways with the item and feel bad for not being able to use it.


I didn't feel bad, that would have been the feeling if I had put fuel in it and ran it, then it would have lost the value of it having not being fired. One member on here did that with a 288, it was a very expensive cutting session .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Always, but 044/440s getting very hard to find!!!


I agree with Steve in this, they aren't that hard to find, sure I could have 5 or 6 here by next week if I wanted to spend that kind if cash, but why when I have the 372's and my ported 440/044. I'm probably going to sell that one as it is since I just grabbed another saw up that will make me more money yesterday.
I hear this sort of thing all the time, and have learned to accept it as true for other's mainly because they don't put in the hard work to make it happen. People say I'm lucky for scrounging the things I do, I find that quite insulting as I work very hard to get /find what I have.
I scrounged this up when I took the pictures of Dan stealing that load of pine.
Got it with the files and a pint of formula k2. It's all about putting in the hard work, just like scrounging wood.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I guess your right in some ways. My grandfather has a big block 4 speed Dart and one day he said let's take the Dart out. I said I'd go get Nana and he told me she's not going this time. We go out to the mine stretch. Couple corners then you come to a railroad crossing and straight as an arrow for at least a mile down to second gear and he just let it eat spin threw second chirp into third run out forth till the speedo didn't have numbers left. Slow it down he looks over and says sometimes you have to drive them like there ment to be. I'll never forget that ride. He was 75 at the time


Sounds like a wild ride James .
I get what you're saying sure, where's the fun in owning something but not being able to enjoy it. You know I enjoy the hunt, and then making the kill, sometimes the meat I get is use of the item, sometimes it's getting to use it for free, and sometimes it, making a buck or two, then when all the starts align there are the times I get all three, man I wish there were more of those times .


----------



## Conquistador3

MustangMike said:


> Always, but 044/440s getting very hard to find!!!



I agree on MS440's, but 044's are not merely relatively common here, but surprisingly cheap as well. Shocking considering the local price-gougers here demand near-new prices for old Echo top handles. 
I suspect people are trying to get rid of their old saws to get the MS462 and 572XP which will be available locally next year... and already are across the border.


----------



## svk

It seems any of the modern Stihls outside the 064 are always listed for outrageous prices these days. For some reason the 064's always go for less despite being a great saw IMO. 

I paid less for my 562 new than I've seen folks asking for used 440's


----------



## chipper1

Conquistador3 said:


> I agree on MS440's, but 044's are not merely relatively common here, but surprisingly cheap as well. Shocking considering the local price-gougers here demand near-new prices for old Echo top handles.
> I suspect people are trying to get rid of their old saws to get the MS462 and 572XP which will be available locally next year... and already are across the border.


They'll need to sell a lot of top handles to be able to pay for a new 462.
I wouldn't mind running either brands newest flagship, but I'm not much of a beta guy and would rather let others work all the bugs out of them first. But if I didn't have the saws I have and I had a tree job come up I wouldn't hesitate to grab either one up.
What is cheap to you for an 044, here they go for 4-700 depending on the condition for runners.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I didn't feel bad, that would have been the feeling if I had put fuel in it and ran it, then it would have lost the value of it having not being fired. One member on here did that with a 288, it was a very expensive cutting session .


I mean if you are buying it as an investment to turn around and sell, more power to you. Just saying personally I'm not hoarding unused stuff anymore. As my life goes I usually shift priorities from one hobby to the next and am sitting on unused stuff that I end up taking a loss on lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It seems any of the modern Stihls outside the 064 are always listed for outrageous prices these days. For some reason the 064's always go for less despite being a great saw IMO.
> 
> I paid less for my 562 new than I've seen folks asking for used 440's


Very true.
That's not abnormal for the previous models to sell for what the newer ones go for or even more if they are in great condition. It seems most items will depreciate to a certain amount, then go up a little bit with the next model, then start to drop back off again as people get more acquainted with the newer models. There are lots of exceptions, but if you watch it's an easy trend to pick up on. 
I believe as these newer saws hit the market we will see used prices of the 461/372's go down a bit(guys will sell to get the next best thing), but then go back up when they are NLA new(old school guys will have to have them and the price point will be a better bargain on a product they already know), then they will fall a few yrs into the newer saws release(time to sell and move on to the next models ).


----------



## Conquistador3

chipper1 said:


> They'll need to sell a lot of top handles to be able to pay for a new 462.
> I wouldn't mind running either brands newest flagship, but I'm not much of a beta guy and would rather let others work all the bugs out of them first. But if I didn't have the saws I have and I had a tree job come up I wouldn't hesitate to grab either one up.
> What is cheap to you for an 044, here they go for 4-700 depending on the condition for runners.



All the 044's that came up for sale lately were priced in the €450-500 range. Real sales price is probably in the €400-450 range, which is what those saws are worth. They have come down a lot since early 2016. 
By contrast in my search for a new top handle (ended up with the much maligned MS193T in the end) I ran into Echo models such as the CS2600, CS300 and the like for which the sellers wouldn't take less than €250. A brand new CS280T will set you back €320, and that's including VAT. VAT-free that means €267. Sod off. 
As we have no Huskie dealership in the area they tend to be few and far between: the only 372XP I've seen recently was going for €600 and it was still listed during my weekend search. 

The only saw I'd be interested in buying right now is a Zenoah (RedMax to you Colonials) GZ4500 but they are rarer than hen teeth. Last year I ran into a landscaping business which had one but they wouldn't sell it any price, and I can well understand why. That's why I still peruse the classifieds despite having a full saw lineup.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I mean if you are buying it as an investment to turn around and sell, more power to you. Just saying personally I'm not hoarding unused stuff anymore. As my life goes I usually shift priorities from one hobby to the next and am sitting on unused stuff that I end up taking a loss on lol.


I hoard lot's of stuff, until someone "needs" it more than me, or until I find something else shinny I just can't live without.
Can you relate.


----------



## chipper1

Conquistador3 said:


> All the 044's that came up for sale lately were priced in the €450-500 range. Real sales price is probably in the €400-450 range, which is what those saws are worth. They have come down a lot since early 2016.
> By contrast in my search for a new top handle (ended up with the much maligned MS193T in the end) I ran into Echo models such as the CS2600, CS300 and the like for which the sellers wouldn't take less than €250. A brand new CS280T will set you back €320, and that's including VAT. VAT-free that means €267. Sod off.
> As we have no Huskie dealership in the area they tend to be few and far between: the only 372XP I've seen recently was going for €600 and it was still listed during my weekend search.
> 
> The only saw I'd be interested in buying right now is a Zenoah (RedMax to you Colonials) GZ4500 but they are rarer than hen teeth. Last year I ran into a landscaping business which had one but they wouldn't sell it any price, and I can well understand why. That's why I still peruse the classifieds despite having a full saw lineup.


That's not bad at all, especially considering the cost of those top handles .
The 193 is a good saw, and very light, a couple small mods and they are very capable of being quite enjoyable to work with and are hard to beat for the price.
Wait until you see what I bought yesterday , I'm sure you will like it.
Here's the redmax I want(it's shiny lol), but I won't go out of the way to get it. If I get it I want to put a ported 346 P&C on it, most guys have no idea what it is, surprise.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/d/redmax-chainsaw-g5300-ajlp/6390516889.html


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Very true.
> That's not abnormal for the previous models to sell for what the newer ones go for or even more if they are in great condition. It seems most items will depreciate to a certain amount, then go up a little bit with the next model, then start to drop back off again as people get more acquainted with the newer models. There are lots of exceptions, but if you watch it's an easy trend to pick up on.
> I believe as these newer saws hit the market we will see used prices of the 461/372's go down a bit(guys will sell to get the next best thing), but then go back up when they are NLA new(old school guys will have to have them and the price point will be a better bargain on a product they already know), then they will fall a few yrs into the newer saws release(time to sell and move on to the next models ).


I can see paying extra for a minty 10mm 044 but to pay 6-700 for a 440 just seems insane. And the funny thing is the 10mm saws go for less because they are "old".

I love the 044/440 chassis, they seem compact and handle very well for size. The 10mm saws run strong. My 562 (when stock) would run on the heels of an average 044 and although I never ran them head to head I think it would beat some of the later 440's I tried. Not trying to detract from what is a very good model of saw, but that surprised me when we did run them head to head.

Although at least to me it seemed like saw resale prices dipped earlier this year stronger than normal. Not sure if that was because all of the saw junkies were buying kit saws or just a stronger seasonal dip. But everything is back to par plus now.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I can see paying extra for a minty 10mm 044 but to pay 6-700 for a 440 just seems insane. And the funny thing is the 10mm saws go for less because they are "old".
> 
> I love the 044/440 chassis, they seem compact and handle very well for size. The 10mm saws run strong. My 562 (when stock) would run on the heels of an average 044 and although I never ran them head to head I think it would beat some of the later 440's I tried. Not trying to detract from what is a very good model of saw, but that surprised me when we did run them head to head.
> 
> Although at least to me it seemed like saw resale prices dipped earlier this year stronger than normal. Not sure if that was because all of the saw junkies were buying kit saws or just a stronger seasonal dip. But everything is back to par plus now.


Just skip the 10mm and have it ported, or buy a gilardoni cylinder. Plenty of hype on the 10mm but it's just another one of those things that doesn't matter much if you are having it ported.
The cylinder on mine was new when it was ported and is the gilardoni(been told it has better numbers than a 10mm by a builder). It's less work to get the numbers optimal, but a 12mm can be ported to be just as fast from what I've been told.


----------



## Conquistador3

svk said:


> Although at least to me it seemed like saw resale prices dipped earlier this year stronger than normal. Not sure if that was because all of the saw junkies were buying kit saws or just a stronger seasonal dip. But everything is back to par plus now.



I've noticed it as well... very strange as this Winter is biting hard and hence firewood stocks are depleting fast. Need more firewood... 

I suspect the reason is all the Chinese saws that are flooding the market... I've never seen anything like it, those things are everywhere and cost a song and dance. I take all the "I am smarter than thou" types have migrated in that direction, and good riddance as they tend to be bad sellers and somehow worse buyers. I really like the Husqvarna clones that seem to be fashionable this year... yet somehow I suspect the performances do not match the appearance. 

Tomorrow I am going to pick a Fiskars X27. The local hardware store has two left (plus an X25) and are running big end of the year discounts on them so I may as well see what the hype is all about.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Just skip the 10mm and have it ported, or buy a gilardoni cylinder. Plenty of hype on the 10mm but it's just another one of those things that doesn't matter much if you are having it ported.
> The cylinder on mine was new when it was ported and is the gilardoni(been told it has better numbers than a 10mm by a builder). It's less work to get the numbers optimal, but a 12mm can be ported to be just as fast from what I've been told.



I would honestly have to find a screaming deal on a clean saw to buy one with the fleet I have now but certainly could happen at some point.

Once I got the 550 ported, the 562 and 65 sat around. Sold the 65 and did muffler mods and timing advance for the 562. Now it is definitely stronger than the 550 again.

I still mull selling the 2186 because I rarely use it. But now that I have it running right it is so fun to use when it is needed.


----------



## svk

@chipper1 of course if you have a 12mm saw you can build a hybrid and I hear a few of the builders have figured out the recipe to make it run like it should.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @chipper1 of course if you have a 12mm saw you can build a hybrid and I hear a few of the builders have figured out the recipe to make it run like it should.


That's another option for sure. I was talking about using the 12mm cylinder though(I think you knew that, but just wanted to be clear).


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I hear that.
> I would just ask him what it would take to get the saw off his hands if you want it.
> Remember it's not what he paid for it so much as what your willing to pay for it. Many folks get caught up in what someone else has into something and miss the fact that they can still get a great deal.
> The 288 lite has no front spring as far as I know, that's one of the items that makes it a lite.
> Here's one.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-288xp-lite.301277/



My lite doesn't have the spring and has the low top. The parts saw(regular 288) does not.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well..... he brought it home and it's a runner. We'll see what kinda deal we can work out...


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Always, but 044/440s getting very hard to find!!!


Here you go buddy.
Doesn't look bad.
https://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-ms-440-magnum/6415670293.html


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Here you go buddy.
> Doesn't look bad.
> https://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-ms-440-magnum/6415670293.html


Surely its a beautiful saw but I think Mike has six and eight cubes on his mind now  Anyone want to place a wager of when a MMWS 880 joins his fleet?


----------



## Buckshot00

woodchip rookie said:


> If it smells good its not oak.


You're right. I took a close look at the leaves yesterday and I believe it's ash.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking saw, but I'm getting 2 Chinese 440 clones for less, and already have an OEM cylinder lined up for one. (Plan to do a big bore on the other).

Total cost for both will be less than that saw, even with the extra parts.

FYI, the 10 mm KS jugs are known for their consistent and strong performance, and the 10 mm saws are generally lighter than the 12 mm saws. That does not mean that other cylinders were not also VG now & then. The early slant fin 12 mm saws also ran very strong.

That said, my plain jane straight fin MS 440 is a very good running saw.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> By contrast in my search for a new top handle (ended up with the much maligned MS193T in the end) I ran into .



Just wondering, I thought I was the only one who badmouths the MS193T. It is a great saw...if you can start it. Pulls harder than a handcranked big block diesel engine.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Buckshot00 said:


> You're right. I took a close look at the leaves yesterday and I believe it's ash.


Best smelling wood you can get.


----------



## Conquistador3

turnkey4099 said:


> Just wondering, I thought I was the only one who badmouths the MS193T. It is a great saw...if you can start it. Pulls harder than a handcranked big block diesel engine.



It gets easier to start after several tanks of fuel but while it's still being broken in the damn thing is incredibly hard to start when cold. I am used to Stihl's, that is all I've been running for years, but a brand new MS193T is in another universe as far as poor cold starting goes. The purge bulb is most likely there just because the people at Stihl thought it hilarious and I suspect the choke is basically useless. 

I suspect my Stihl's are affecting my Echo's as well because the PAS multi-tool has become extremely hard to cold start despite a full fuel system overhaul. That or, as usual, the WT carburetor hasn't taken kindly to being rebuilt.


----------



## 95custmz

I have found that the best way to start the newer Stihls is full choke until it coughs (might be 1-5 pulls). Once it coughs, pull on half choke and it usually fires off. If not, I'm left with a flooded carb  and frustration. Hey, as a side note: Am I the only one that will pull and pull and pull, and then realize that the kill switch is set to "off".


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> I have found that the best way to start the newer Stihls is full choke until it coughs (might be 1-5 pulls). Once it coughs, pull on half choke and it usually fires off. If not, I'm left with a flooded carb  and frustration. Hey, as a side note: Am I the only one that will pull and pull and pull, and then realize that the kill switch is set to "off".


Nope I did it with an old 3400 one time. I knew it was a runner so I started looking sure enough the switch was off.


----------



## farmer steve

todays itty bitty scrounge. mostly dead ash with a little black walnut to fill up the bucket. it's about all the fractured vertebrae will allow. scrounge on men.


----------



## farmer steve

hey @Buckshot00. i stihl think that is oak from your previous pic.


----------



## nighthunter

Speaking of 462s any of the video's on YouTube where they are reviewing the saw, the outcome 99.9% is that it was slightly underpowered and that the 461 is a better saw. I personally love the 461 but the only problem i see is that for a €100 more you can get a new 661 with a 36" bar while the 461 comes with a 30". The 462 will come in around €950. Ill stick with the 461


----------



## Buckshot00

farmer steve said:


> hey @Buckshot00. i stihl think that is oak from your previous pic.


Very well could be. I had my dog Red with me and he was yanking on the leash trying to run every squirrell there was in the woods. I will double check tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

Buckshot00 said:


> Very well could be. I had my dog Red with me and he was yanking on the leash trying to run every squirrell there was in the woods. I will double check tomorrow.
> View attachment 619914


ash is pretty much white the whole way from bark to center. yours has a bit of dark in the center.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking saw,* but I'm getting 2 Chinese 440 clones* for less, and already have an OEM cylinder lined up for one. (Plan to do a big bore on the other).
> 
> Total cost for both will be less than that saw, even with the extra parts.
> 
> FYI, the 10 mm KS jugs are known for their consistent and strong performance, and the 10 mm saws are generally lighter than the 12 mm saws. That does not mean that other cylinders were not also VG now & then. The early slant fin 12 mm saws also ran very strong.
> 
> That said, my plain jane straight fin MS 440 is a very good running saw.


You are an animal. One for each hand?


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I guess your right in some ways. My grandfather has a big block 4 speed Dart and one day he said let's take the Dart out. I said I'd go get Nana and he told me she's not going this time. We go out to the mine stretch. Couple corners then you come to a railroad crossing and straight as an arrow for at least a mile down to second gear and he just let it eat spin threw second chirp into third run out forth till the speedo didn't have numbers left. Slow it down he looks over and says sometimes you have to drive them like there ment to be. I'll never forget that ride. He was 75 at the time


I know exactly where you were!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm just waiting for the roof rack to go on the mustang, I know he has no more room in the car for saws. Maybe there is room on the passenger front seat....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just need to photoshop some saws up there


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> I know exactly where you were!!


I'm sure Steve does to. We used to street race out there when I was younger.


----------



## LondonNeil

95custmz said:


> I have found that the best way to start the newer Stihls is full choke until it coughs (might be 1-5 pulls). Once it coughs, pull on half choke and it usually fires off.



Soooooo, follow the manual then? Yep, I find that works.

Try starting one when it's been run dry. Both my 180 and 038S are the same. 20 pulls to first cough, every time. I ALWAYS run my saws dry and store dry so always get plenty of exercise getting them started next time.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I guess your right in some ways. My grandfather has a big block 4 speed Dart and one day he said let's take the Dart out. I said I'd go get Nana and he told me she's not going this time. We go out to the mine stretch. Couple corners then you come to a railroad crossing and straight as an arrow for at least a mile down to second gear and he just let it eat spin threw second chirp into third run out forth till the speedo didn't have numbers left. Slow it down he looks over and says sometimes you have to drive them like there ment to be. I'll never forget that ride. He was 75 at the time





James Miller said:


> I'm sure Steve does to. We used to street race out there when I was younger.


Ever go to the twin bridges outside of hunterstown ??


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Soooooo, follow the manual then? Yep, I find that works.
> 
> Try starting one when it's been run dry. Both my 180 and 038S are the same. 20 pulls to first cough, every time. I ALWAYS run my saws dry and store dry so always get plenty of exercise getting them started next time.


I don't worry about saws sitting with fuel anymore since I run the ethenol free stuff. My little poulan has sat in the shed for years with old gas in it. Dump the gas, fill with new and cut. I'm not saying that is a good practice because I have seen what crap gas does. I must have got a miracle Poulan.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Hey, as a side note: Am I the only one that will pull and pull and pull, and then realize that the kill switch is set to "off".


On the saws I have that don't have momentary kill switches (395) I turn it right back over to run after I shut it off so it sits in the run position at all times. Pick up, pull, cut, off then right back on, THEN set the saw down.


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> Soooooo, follow the manual then? Yep, I find that works.
> 
> Try starting one when it's been run dry. Both my 180 and 038S are the same. 20 pulls to first cough, every time. I ALWAYS run my saws dry and store dry so always get plenty of exercise getting them started next time.


Not everyone reads the manual. We're men, right? We don't need no stinkin directions!


----------



## dancan

Well , after burning scrounged spruce and pine by day and a load of assorted hardwood each night here's the maintenance .
When I decide to shovel I'll open the draft after supper to burn down what the wife last loaded .







Push the coals to the back and shovel the front pile of ash .






Then I pull the coals back to the front and shovel the back ashes .
















Then refill with some scrounged hardwood for the night .






Scrounged yellow birch splits on the bottom the bigger rounds are sugar maple and there's some red maple Zoggerwood on the top .
Dropping to 18 tonight but it'll be 70 in the house all on scrounged wood in a scrounged furnace 
Scrounge on gentleman !


----------



## dancan

Btw , I think it was Farmer Steve that had made the pic in the avatar a while back , if it wasn't , let me know .

Thanks , I saved it


----------



## MechanicMatt

What type of wood is going in the van?? Astroid? Meteor?


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Btw , I think it was Farmer Steve that had made the pic in the avatar a while back , if it wasn't , let me know .
> 
> Thanks , I saved it


BWAHAHAHA!!! I didn't notice it until you wrote about your avatar in your post

Wrong Steve. That woulda been me. That was quite a while ago...


----------



## H-Ranch

MechanicMatt said:


> What type of wood is going in the van?? Astroid? Meteor?


LOL. Dan was talking about going to somebody's property to cut and I warned them what it might look like after the AS most prolific scrounger was done!


----------



## dancan

Well thanks a ton there wrong Steve lol !!!

There's spruce on the moon you know ...


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Well thanks a ton there wrong Steve lol !!!
> 
> There's spruce on the moon you know ...



Or was ...


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Or was ...


He minivan on the moon still makes me laugh. LOL


----------



## dancan

I liked it , and saved it for when it was time to change up the avatar for a fresh change .


----------



## dancan

So ,,, , shoveling that furnace is real hot and thirsty work so I grabbed a can of MacLay's beer to quench the thirst , of course it slipped out of my tired and sweat soaked hand , of course that aluminum can does a gravitational swing and heads for the only rare earth super magnetized , graveton bending , force field warping drywall screw on the floor .
Guess what angle that little depressurization hole will point at on a fully charged fire extinguisher after you try and grab it while it rolling away from you ....


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> So ,,, , shoveling that furnace is real hot and thirsty work so I grabbed a can of MacLay's beer to quench the thirst , of course it slipped out of my tired and sweat soaked hand , of course that aluminum can does a gravitational swing and heads for the only rare earth super magnetized , graveton bending , force field warping drywall screw on the floor .
> Guess what angle that little depressurization hole will point at on a fully charged fire extinguisher after you try and grab it while it rolling away from you ....


Dang, I haven't shot gunned a beer in years, hope you got every pressurized drop, Joe


----------



## dancan

Oh ya , drops over my glasses , coat , pants , hair .
I smelled like a brewery for a bit lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I laid my lighter on the floor one time changing trucks on my skateboard. Dropped the truck. Landed strait on the lighter. Lighter blew up on my leg.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I laid my lighter on the floor one time changing trucks on my skateboard. Dropped the truck. Landed strait on the lighter. Lighter blew up on my leg.


A fella from the area I grew up in lost an eye because of an exploding disposable lighter and was the main reason that I used matches or a Zippo when I used to smoke .


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Ever go to the twin bridges outside of hunterstown ??


Don't think so. My uncle ran twin McCulloch powered karts at the track out that way back in the day.


----------



## MustangMike

When opportunity knocks, I strike! Got 3 660s through the group purchase plan last year, will get 2 440s this year. For about $200-250 (with upgraded P+C) per saw, delivered, you just can't beat it.

It is nice to build saws that are "clean"!!! You can do it in the heated basement and the wife don't complain (too much). Can't do that with the old dirty ones!

Also, now that hunting season is over, got to hook up with my Tree Guy that has numerous broken saws. He is glad to give me dead ones for bringing others back to life for him. Got to see what he still has. I got the saws out of the shop last year, but he says he still has a full trailer load at his home.

The saws last year were 2 066s and 4 460s. Got to see what he still has!!! I fixed an 066 and some 460s for him, sold some 460s, and kept the other 066 for myself. Everyone was happy! He got several running saws for nothing, I paid for all the parts and some labor from selling the 460s, and got to keep the 066 scott free!!! That is the saw in the HL Supply video with the Cross P+C, still running great!

To miss quote a line "Parts for nothing and the saw for free"!!!

["svk, post: 6428189, member: 41967"]You are an animal. One for each hand?[/QUOTE


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , after burning scrounged spruce and pine by day and a load of assorted hardwood each night here's the maintenance .
> When I decide to shovel I'll open the draft after supper to burn down what the wife last loaded .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push the coals to the back and shovel the front pile of ash .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I pull the coals back to the front and shovel the back ashes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then refill with some scrounged hardwood for the night .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounged yellow birch splits on the bottom the bigger rounds are sugar maple and there's some red maple Zoggerwood on the top .
> Dropping to 18 tonight but it'll be 70 in the house all on scrounged wood in a scrounged furnace
> Scrounge on gentleman !


How long does it take you to build up that much ash.
It looks very fine.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> It gets easier to start after several tanks of fuel but while it's still being broken in the damn thing is incredibly hard to start when cold. I am used to Stihl's, that is all I've been running for years, but a brand new MS193T is in another universe as far as poor cold starting goes. The purge bulb is most likely there just because the people at Stihl thought it hilarious and I suspect the choke is basically useless.
> 
> I suspect my Stihl's are affecting my Echo's as well because the PAS multi-tool has become extremely hard to cold start despite a full fuel system overhaul. That or, as usual, the WT carburetor hasn't taken kindly to being rebuilt.



I've had mine since almost the first year of production. Haven't noticed it get any easier. If I am going to use in cool temps (60 or below) it rides in the cab with heater running on it. I have two cutting buddies, both have one and both cuss it. Dealer told me "they put a smaller wheel on it" - must have been a lot smaller. I had the 192T (it was stolen) and it was a ***** cat to start warm or cold.

Great saw except for the starting though!


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> I have found that the best way to start the newer Stihls is full choke until it coughs (might be 1-5 pulls). Once it coughs, pull on half choke and it usually fires off. If not, I'm left with a flooded carb  and frustration. Hey, as a side note: Am I the only one that will pull and pull and pull, and then realize that the kill switch is set to "off".



Nope. I have tghat problem with my Echo top handle CS303T. Switch is positioned just right to hit it "off" without knowing it. Has happened to me when in the cut and also when starting it. That is all but impossible to do with a Stihl - no switch.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> How long does it take you to build up that much ash.
> It looks very fine.



About 3 days on hardwood , 6 to 7 days on a mix of soft/hard and 2 weeks on softwood .


----------



## MustangMike

There is no "half choke" position on a Stihl saw. It is "fast idle". The choke plate is fully open and the throttle is partly on.

(Stop, Idle, Fast Idle, Choke) M-Tronic (push up for Stop, Run, Start). Do not use start for a warm saw or you will flood it.

Since a M-Tronic saws does not have a fast idle position, if you flood it, the easiest way to start it is to put it in the Run position, hold the trigger down, and pull it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well, the days get longer from here. Sorry Cowboy. We will be stealing your sunlight from now till June.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When opportunity knocks, I strike! Got 3 660s through the group purchase plan last year, will get 2 440s this year. For about $200-250 (with upgraded P+C) per saw, delivered, you just can't beat it.
> 
> It is nice to build saws that are "clean"!!! You can do it in the heated basement and the wife don't complain (too much). Can't do that with the old dirty ones!
> 
> Also, now that hunting season is over, got to hook up with my Tree Guy that has numerous broken saws. He is glad to give me dead ones for bringing others back to life for him. Got to see what he still has. I got the saws out of the shop last year, but he says he still has a full trailer load at his home.
> 
> The saws last year were 2 066s and 4 460s. Got to see what he still has!!! I fixed an 066 and some 460s for him, sold some 460s, and kept the other 066 for myself. Everyone was happy! He got several running saws for nothing, I paid for all the parts and some labor from selling the 460s, and got to keep the 066 scott free!!! That is the saw in the HL Supply video with the Cross P+C, still running great!
> 
> To miss quote a line "Parts for nothing and the saw for free"!!!


That is a great deal all around for your tree guy and you. And I am sure his accountant  has already depreciated those saws so he is literally getting free equipment in return. And since they are Stihl's you can get top $ for the ones you sell.

And I totally agree on repairing dirty stuff, it is such a drag! I normally did it in the garage but after doing a new P+C in that 55 on my kitchen counter and having greasy sawdust everywhere I will never bring in a dirty saw again. I am much more inclined to look for newer saws that suffered user error in the future than run of the mill older stuff.

It seems that we are kind of doing the same thing with saws except I am moving through 35-55cc saws and you are working on the big dawgs. Wish I could consistently find larger wood to cut, even my 20" bars feel left out of the party LOL.


----------



## MustangMike

I just do individual Tax Returns, not Corporations, so my only relationship with him is with the saws ... good enough!


----------



## LondonNeil

> Wish I could consistently find larger wood to cut, even my 20" bars feel left out of the party LOL.



Build it, and the wood will come.

That's my hope anyway.


----------



## Conquistador3

I need something to test it with as I haven't anything unplit at the moment. Perhaps some highly valuable walnut I've seen laying about? Well if it isn't rotten already. 
I've got a truly great price on it but was literally horrified at the price of gas cartridges: they have doubled in price in less than a year!


----------



## MustangMike

Be very careful. Wear boots, keep your feet spread, and have something under the round. It should go through straight grain Walnut like it is not even there.

I love the X-27, but be very careful you don't cut yourself. It may surprise you.


----------



## Conquistador3

MustangMike said:


> Be very careful. Wear boots, keep your feet spread, and have something under the round. It should go through straight grain Walnut like it is not even there.
> 
> I love the X-27, but be very careful you don't cut yourself. It may surprise you.



Thanks for the concern. 
I've been splitting wood for longer than I care to remember, with both mauls and axes. Personally I favor the former so I am curious to see how this thing perform since everybody using it seems extremely satisfied. If I am not happy I paid a dirt cheap price for it (I checked on eBay before buying ) and I'll be back to mauls. 
Given I never know what wood I will find and that I have neither the intention to spend money for a splitter nor the room to store it, I still do all splitting by hand. Should I ever manage to move from this bug-infested Hellhole to a more suitable location I may consider a splitter but until then everything gets done by hand here. 

I may (may) get some locust and perhaps oak over the next couple of months, so we'll see how it performs.


----------



## Philbert

Check some of the Fiskars threads. Some people feel that they need to use a different swing with it, if they are used to conventional mauls. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> There is no "half choke" position on a Stihl saw. It is "fast idle". The choke plate is fully open and the throttle is partly on.
> 
> (Stop, Idle, Fast Idle, Choke) M-Tronic (push up for Stop, Run, Start). Do not use start for a warm saw or you will flood it.
> 
> Since a M-Tronic saws does not have a fast idle position, if you flood it, the easiest way to start it is to put it in the Run position, hold the trigger down, and pull it.



Thanks, I'm still getting used to my MS441.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> Thanks for the concern.
> I've been splitting wood for longer than I care to remember, with both mauls and axes. Personally I favor the former so I am curious to see how this thing perform since everybody using it seems extremely satisfied. If I am not happy I paid a dirt cheap price for it (I checked on eBay before buying ) and I'll be back to mauls.
> Given I never know what wood I will find and that I have neither the intention to spend money for a splitter nor the room to store it, I still do all splitting by hand. Should I ever manage to move from this bug-infested Hellhole to a more suitable location I may consider a splitter but until then everything gets done by hand here.
> 
> I may (may) get some locust and perhaps oak over the next couple of months, so we'll see how it performs.



Having hand split around 30 cord locust over the years, that x-27 shines on it. Did a little oak but only a few chunks. It did fine there too. Both species are listed as "easy" for splitting.


----------



## svk

Conquistador3 said:


> I need something to test it with as I haven't anything unplit at the moment. Perhaps some highly valuable walnut I've seen laying about? Well if it isn't rotten already.
> I've got a truly great price on it but was literally horrified at the price of gas cartridges: they have doubled in price in less than a year!


OOH I like the "silver" color on that head.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> OOH I like the "silver" color on that head.


Yea. I got the black-bit, black handled one.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Never bought a brand-new-in-the-crate stove before. This should be fun.


----------



## farmer steve

evening all. took the saws out for a ride today and found some nice dry ash. one small tree that i pushed over with the tractor and one big one that had a nice lean right to the field where i wanted to cut it. had to cut it high because of some barbed wire.ended up with about 3 buckets worth. had to noodle some so i didn't aggravate the back.


----------



## James Miller

Started splitting the big oak scrounge today. One 1/4 round at a time.
Still need to finish the stuff a noodled up. Then do the kindleing as Steve called it and then noodle some more. Its like the tree that never ends.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 620060
> Started splitting the big oak scrounge today. One 1/4 round at a time.View attachment 620061
> Still need to finish the stuff a noodled up. Then do the kindleing as Steve called it and then noodle some more. Its like the tree that never ends.


 i can see you didn't use your measuring stick.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i can see you didn't use your measuring stick.


I should make one. Then I could hear the wife's dad complain everything's to short even though he hasn't had to  or  for the last 3 years.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> evening all. took the saws out for a ride today and found some nice dry ash. one small tree that i pushed over with the tractor and one big one that had a nice lean right to the field where i wanted to cut it. had to cut it high because of some barbed wire.ended up with about 3 buckets worth. had to noodle some so i didn't aggravate the back.
> View attachment 620056
> View attachment 620057


The little 490 is feeling left out on this tree if you need a hand with those twigs some day .


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> evening all. took the saws out for a ride today and found some nice dry ash. one small tree that i pushed over with the tractor and one big one that had a nice lean right to the field where i wanted to cut it. had to cut it high because of some barbed wire.ended up with about 3 buckets worth. had to noodle some so i didn't aggravate the back.
> View attachment 620056
> View attachment 620057




Looks like you had a wonderful day. I can't believe they stihl have not picked that corn. It's gonig to make the late season archery a little more difficult.


----------



## muddstopper




----------



## James Miller

I know they say ethenal is bad for your motor but this is ridiculous. Mice packed the intake tube on the Grom full of corn. Now there's corn down to the intake valve. Looks like I'm pulling the head and stripping it bare to clean it all out. Gona have it milled .020 while its off and probly do the DCR can. Should gain about 3hp pretty good on a motor that makes 10 or so now.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> View attachment 620180
> I know they say ethenal is bad for your motor but this is ridiculous. Mice packed the intake tube on the Grom full of corn. Now there's corn down to the intake valve. Looks like I'm pulling the head and stripping it bare to clean it all out. Gona have it milled .020 while its off and probly do the DCR can. Should gain about 3hp pretty good on a motor that makes 10 or so now.



I have an '07 ZX-10R that I put on Arrow headers and a Racefit Growler. Well, I should have stuffed a towel or something in it for winter storage as one year I started it and I could hear a rattling noise. Twisted the throttle a bit and bird seed went flying out the back. Thankfully the feline population now keeps the rodents at bay. I made it a habit to replace the air filter on our vehicles in December or January ever year as the mice would build nests in them, no longer a problem obviously. Worked at a shop for awhile and had a customer complain that we ate his candy corn out of his car one year. Came in a month or so later for an oil change and found that whole bag of candy corn in the air box, some of it quite gooey.


----------



## MustangMike

Over my objections, my bother put rat poison pellets in the cabin one year. Next time up to the cabin something (a pack rat?) had taken them and stuffed them in the snout of our coffee pot!!!

Have not used poison up at the cabin since!

We also now store the coffee pot hanging up side down.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Over my objections, my bother put rat poison pellets in the cabin one year. Next time up to the cabin something (a pack rat?) had taken them and stuffed them in the snout of our coffee pot!!!
> 
> Have not used poison up at the cabin since!
> 
> We also now store the coffee pot hanging up side down.



I tried poison one year, ONE. I found out that they stink like all hell if they die in a wall. It's amazing the difference the cats have made, might have one a year in the house. Wouldn't mind that one a year in the garage as they were efficient at scrounging spilled bird seed so I didn't have to sweep it up.

Does my use of scrounging make my post count now? I'll need to figure out how to upload pictures without the use of photobucket otherwise.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> View attachment 620180
> I know they say ethenal is bad for your motor but this is ridiculous. Mice packed the intake tube on the Grom full of corn. Now there's corn down to the intake valve. Looks like I'm pulling the head and stripping it bare to clean it all out. Gona have it milled .020 while its off and probly do the DCR can. Should gain about 3hp pretty good on a motor that makes 10 or so now.



You have no idea how common that is. I bet we did 25 a year where intakes were stuffed full. Exhausts, etc. Had permanent dents in one shop wall from acorns out the exhaust of an older R6.


----------



## coryj

The blower went out on our Buck 27000 insert yesterday. Well it hasn't gone out completely, but it turns off and on intermittently and doesn't stay on long enough to circulate enough air to truly heat the house the way we have grown to like it. The funny thing is when we bought this house last year we thought we'd use the stove occasionally, but have been using it as our primary heat this year.

When I was taking it apart to check things out there appears to be an existing three speed thermostat on the back, but our switch only ever worked as on (single speed) or off. Here is what the old thermostat looked like. None of those wires were connected to anything leading me to believe someone replaced it with a single speed motor at some point. 




New three speed motor, three speed thermostat, wiring harness, switch, and some miscellaneous gaskets for less than $250 shipped. At that cost it's well worth what it saves me in gas and electric heat every month. 

Will be out of town between Christmas and New Year's so I'll turn the heat down and replace the motor when we get back. Oh and to make this relevant to this thread, I burn scrounged wood in the stove.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 620180
> I know they say ethenal is bad for your motor but this is ridiculous. Mice packed the intake tube on the Grom full of corn. Now there's corn down to the intake valve. Looks like I'm pulling the head and stripping it bare to clean it all out. Gona have it milled .020 while its off and probly do the DCR can. Should gain about 3hp pretty good on a motor that makes 10 or so now.


Bastiges!

Mice filled my ATV airbox with corn and an outboard motor hood with dog food when I was at my old house.

(May have shared this story before)
My BIL worked at an auto shop and this lady kept bringing back her Dodge neon because it had no power at highway speeds. They couldn't figure it out but with the air box/plenum disconnected the problem was solved. Finally fished around in there and first extracted a mouse from the plenum and behind it was a weasel. Problem solved!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Over my objections, my bother put rat poison pellets in the cabin one year. Next time up to the cabin something (a pack rat?) had taken them and stuffed them in the snout of our coffee pot!!!
> 
> Have not used poison up at the cabin since!
> 
> We also now store the coffee pot hanging up side down.



In our old shack (1960's era trailer home) the mice would somehow get to the top of the coffee pots (one 8 cup and one 20 cup) and crap in the spouts. The little pot was easy because the crap would fall into the pot and easily scrub out. The big pot had a filter and the crap would be stuck in the bottom of the spout. The mice also filled the insulated walls of our old oven with Dcon. When we used the oven, the food would turn green. That was not good lol.

When we built the new cabin which was connected to the porch from the former trailer house, those damn things would come in to the ceiling up where the buildings met which was a problem until we sheeted the walls. I more or less have them figured out but the occasionally can still gain access to the dormer. I have traps and dcon up there in case they do.


----------



## svk

coryj said:


> The blower went out on our Buck 27000 insert yesterday. Well it hasn't gone out completely, but it turns off and on intermittently and doesn't stay on long enough to circulate enough air to truly heat the house the way we have grown to like it. The funny thing is when we bought this house last year we thought we'd use the stove occasionally, but have been using it as our primary heat this year.
> 
> When I was taking it apart to check things out there appears to be an existing three speed thermostat on the back, but our switch only ever worked as on (single speed) or off. Here is what the old thermostat looked like. None of those wires were connected to anything leading me to believe someone replaced it with a single speed motor at some point.
> 
> View attachment 620227
> 
> 
> New three speed motor, three speed thermostat, wiring harness, switch, and some miscellaneous gaskets for less than $250 shipped. At that cost it's well worth what it saves me in gas and electric heat every month.
> 
> Will be out of town between Christmas and New Year's so I'll turn the heat down and replace the motor when we get back. Oh and to make this relevant to this thread, I burn scrounged wood in the stove.


I have found those types of shadetree repairs often in the places I have lived over the years. Guessing the single speed motor was probably half the cost of the variable one so they said "fuggit" and used that one. Especially if it was only a backup heat supply.


----------



## coryj

svk said:


> I have found those types of shadetree repairs often in the places I have lived over the years. Guessing the single speed motor was probably half the cost of the variable one so they said "fuggit" and used that one. Especially if it was only a backup heat supply.



Yeah it's an old farm house and calling their repairs "shade tree" would be a compliment or an insult to actual shade tree mechanics.


----------



## svk

coryj said:


> Yeah it's an old farm house and calling their repairs "shade tree" would be a compliment or an insult to actual shade tree mechanics.


Sounds like our previous home owners used the same repairman.

In one house I lived in, they put in a jacuzzi tub some time after initial construction. The drain was right over the floor joist so they just cut the entire section of floor joist out of the way.


----------



## James Miller

I did do some work with my scrounged wood today to make up for my off topic post.
Better pic of the pile so far. All the big stuff I had done is split with more that needs cut.
Started moving the kindling over cause I want a break from the big stuff. Couple of bigger loads had me working the brakes to keep the front end from floating.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cody said:


> I tried poison one year, ONE. I found out that they stink like all hell if they die in a wall. It's amazing the difference the cats have made, might have one a year in the house. Wouldn't mind that one a year in the garage as they were efficient at scrounging spilled bird seed so I didn't have to sweep it up.
> 
> Does my use of scrounging make my post count now? I'll need to figure out how to upload pictures without the use of photobucket otherwise".



I use Decon. Keep packs in the trunk, the engine compartment and the cab. Also in the house. In all the years I have only had 'musty odor' from decon killed pests. I see it is time to refresh the baits. Signs of mice in hte house again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Bastiges!
> 
> Mice filled my ATV airbox with corn and an outboard motor hood with dog food when I was at my old house.
> 
> (May have shared this story before)
> My BIL worked at an auto shop and this lady kept bringing back her Dodge neon because it had no power at highway speeds. They couldn't figure it out but with the air box/plenum disconnected the problem was solved. Finally fished around in there and first extracted a mouse from the plenum and behind it was a weasel. Problem solved!


Mice chewed through the spark plug wire last year on my mower. War has been waged since. Several have died due to 9mm gunshot wounds, others have fallen to the boot. Shortly I will be adding 5gal bucket traps


----------



## MechanicMatt

9mm??? They make .22's ya know....


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like I better bring a load of wood up!


----------



## LondonNeil

Is that F or C? Never mind, it's cold and that is all I need to know.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> LOL. Dan was talking about going to somebody's property to cut and I warned them what it might look like after the AS most prolific scrounger was done!



I think I was talking about taking a trip down South to Cliff's place to give him a hand scrounging up a bit of wood on his property maybe .
He never did send me his address though ...


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Mice chewed through the spark plug wire last year on my mower. War has been waged since. Several have died due to 9mm gunshot wounds, others have fallen to the boot. Shortly I will be adding 5gal bucket traps



First off, I'm not an easy person to scare and claustrophobia is about the only thing that causes me to panic.

One winter working at the shop, guy brought in a Grand Prix, can't remember the year but the ECU is in the airbox. A rat had found its way in there and chewed up many wires, setting off a ton of codes which also caused the car to be undriveable. Wires were fixed up, no CEL and customer drove the car home. A week later car is back because it's misfiring, that was the only code thrown as well so should be an easy fix. Pop the hood and see a tail hanging out from under the beauty cover, I go and grab a long nose pliers to grab the tail before removing the cover. The owner had also grabbed a pair of long pliers and as I'm taking the cover off he pinches my leg from behind with the pliers, you could have seen me jump from a mile away. Anyways, the rat was dead. Must have been chewing on a spark plug wire as the car was being cranked or something.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> 9mm??? They make .22's ya know....


I dont own a 22.


----------



## MechanicMatt

They are great on smaller critters


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's like 50F outside. I can't even get the stove to draft hard enough to make the paint smoke.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> It's like 50F outside. I can't even get the stove to draft hard enough to make the paint smoke.


It’s better to do small fires and cook then a little hotter to cure the paint. Is that another Englander?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm addicted. I hate you guys. Merry Christmas.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> It’s better to do small fires and cook then a little hotter to cure the paint. Is that another Englander?


I know. I had a fire in it last night also. It's a Century S244. $450 at Menards. Neat little stove.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My BILs parents live on a 100 acres of woods up the coast. A few years ago the bought a brand new $100k top of the line Landrover Discovery just before going on a long holiday to the US. Anyway when they got back the car wouldn’t start sure enough the wiring had been chewed out by rats, big time. They put in an insurance claim, the damage was so extensive and difficult to fix that the car was almost written off. Apparently the wiring harness is built into the car and can’t be bought as parts. In the end they got a custom made harness from the factory.
In order to prevent the the rats re-offending they put out rat poison. Anyway a few weeks later they could smell this awful smell in the house and soon after a big wet stain appeared in their ceiling. Turned out a giant carpet python must have eaten some still live rats and end up rotting in the ceiling. Apperntly dead snake is supposed to be the worst smell know to mankind. They had to go up with full gas masks remove it the use bicarb of soda to remove the smell.

The moral of the story....... never go on a long holiday to the US


----------



## svk

The dead rats were a blessing in disguise!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> The moral of the story....... never go on a long holiday to the US


I would think not buying a $100K vehicle would be a better solution.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> I would think not buying a $100K vehicle would be a better solution.


Especially, since it seems to be fairly common, from these posts!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I have it on good authority cowboy is trending towards small saw sissification too. What's next? eCAD?



WTF? I go fishing for a week and come back to read this slander? 

I do not and will not have anything to do with small saws. Cowgirl on the other hand is getting interested.


----------



## KiwiBro

Save it for the judge.
Better get a lawyer son. Better get a real good one.

For the Northern Folks, the band above is an Ozzy favourite of mine from back in the day.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hurry up everyone, he's so many pages behind us that if we post enough crap real fast Cowboy's gonna need a faster steed to catch this crazy train.

BTW, I got well taxed on my lastest fishing trip. After a couple of traces and a few fish lost to the taxman I got sick of tying FG knots on the water and called it a day. Did get a few Kahawai but hoping for bigger and better species next time out.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't remember who said to find the Kinco Ice Breaker gloves but I found some of those and the lesser-insulated "warm grips". Good stuff. Thanks whoever told me about that.
> 
> Next question. I thought I read on here about screening out coals from ash and leaving the hot coals but dumping the powder. Was that this thread?



I think that was me. I had a wire basket and shovelled bonfire leftovers into it then shook the ash out and had the charcoal (diesel enhanced) left over. I put the ash into the weekly garbage collection. I would chuck shovel's worth into the heater every couple of hours and it went great. Put too much in and you risk smothering it initially then making it incandescent later on. Probably had a week's worth of heat in it, spread over a month.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> WTF? I go fishing for a week and come back to read this slander?
> 
> I do not and will not have anything to do with small saws. Cowgirl on the other hand is getting interested.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Heard something about drop bears from another Aussie member. Everything in Australia has evolved to kill people .



It's true. I caught a tailor this morning and the little bast**d jumped just as I was about to knife him and he bit me on the forearm. He paid the ultimate price for that. 






woodchip rookie said:


> Well, the days get longer from here. Sorry Cowboy. We will be stealing your sunlight from now till June.



Yes. I had better think about rugging up. Or perhaps not. 



KiwiBro said:


> Hurry up everyone, he's so many pages behind us that if we post enough crap real fast Cowboy's gonna need a faster steed to catch this crazy train.



Too slow! I caught up all the 378 posts since I left. 

I've been putting in a couple of hours each morning getting after the fishies (Cowboy had often had a few too many holiday beers to get down and fish in the afternoon). All land based, mainly in the estuary and caught enough to feed us each day with a mix of species. Anyway, here are a few summer fishing pics for you northerners currently enjoying your sub-zero temps (Joe, you're all northerners to me). 




The humble dusky flathead, the only fish smarter than man. Cowgirl generally leaves me to do the dispatching and (where needed) the gutting. She does the filleting and the cooking. I think this is a good deal. We'd get at least a coupla flatties each day for lunch or dinner.




There were also some nice bream about. This guy wasn't the biggest bream I caught but he was the cutest. 




This morning was a great morning.




Ah, excellent. A breakfast flathead. 




I often fished with some company. This morning my fishing colleague Old Man Harold was giving me some tips. Old Man Harold also has an unfortunate tendency to steal my fish so I didn't tend to leave them on the sand for too long. 




I'd generally come home each morning with a mixed bag, enough to make me feel like a big man, or at least, as big a man as I can without a Stihl 661 in my mitts. 


​
We brought this mornings catch home whole. Cowgirl was pretty popular with the Cowcat when it came to filleting time.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Mice chewed through the spark plug wire last year on my mower. War has been waged since. Several have died due to 9mm gunshot wounds, others have fallen to the boot. Shortly I will be adding 5gal bucket traps


Always bring enough gun .


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I would think not buying a $100K vehicle would be a better solution.


Befor my wife's Rouge I don't think every car iv owned combined would clear 10k.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Two days out in the woods this week wall nut 2 loads truck and trailer 


Gave the Dynamark some love (Lombard} 
One of the most underrated saws I own 






I was thinking of making butcher block countertop 
I have never milled any wood but talking with my wife we are thinking of slab tops instead

I have 3 more large ones to fell so I would need to mill in the field or get a bigger trailer idk 
I know i have enjoyed working with my wife and if she gets CAD ....... oh the things we could build
Saw a gazebo built with ruff cut wood bark still on and thought wow I need to do that
I will look through pics see if I can find it


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Two days out in the woods this week wall nut 2 loads truck and trailer View attachment 620410
> View attachment 620411
> 
> Gave the Dynamark some love (Lombard}
> One of the most underrated saws I own
> View attachment 620412
> 
> View attachment 620413
> 
> View attachment 620414
> 
> I was thinking of making butcher block countertop
> I have never milled any wood but talking with my wife we are thinking of slab tops instead
> 
> I have 3 more large ones to fell so I would need to mill in the field or get a bigger trailer idk
> I know i have enjoyed working with my wife and if she gets CAD ....... oh the things we could build
> Saw a gazebo built with ruff cut wood bark still on and thought wow I need to do that
> I will look through pics see if I can find it


Good thing poulan maid wife size saws also.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> Good thing poulan maid wife size saws also.View attachment 620421


lol Mine has a mini mac 6 but needs a carb kit so I told her if she can start it she can run it her saw
is a 455 rancher


----------



## JustJeff

Everyone talks about how dangerous Australia is....they haven’t seen our North American trees!


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> About 3 days on hardwood , 6 to 7 days on a mix of soft/hard and 2 weeks on softwood .


Nice.
I let mine burn way down yesterday and cleaned 95% out. Then I ran it hard on some cottonwood split's to get it back up to temp, I did two rounds of that. Then burned the coals down and loaded it with a couple large black locust chunks by the time I get home there will be very little in there, and the house will be cold, and I'll do the same thing again, then will do it again later next week. The bummer is this is the coldest weather we've had and the longest we've left the house in this cold if weather, hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> WTF? I go fishing for a week and come back to read this slander?
> 
> I do not and will not have anything to do with small saws. Cowgirl on the other hand is getting interested.


Sure blame the wife.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like there must be a pair of sheds in that tree.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm addicted. I hate you guys. Merry Christmas.


You'll enjoy that .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Nope. I have tghat problem with my Echo top handle CS303T. Switch is positioned just right to hit it "off" without knowing it. Has happened to me when in the cut and also when starting it. That is all but impossible to do with a Stihl - no switch.


Maybe you guys need to try a husky .
Even if you do bump the switch(not sure how you would, but stuff happens) it returns back to the run position automatically, and one quick pull and it would be running again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> You'll enjoy that .


And again, Wright Brothers Power in Newark, OH pulls through with smokin deals. I had $100 saved from a saw I sold, $100 prepaid Visa that Husqvarna sent me for mail-in rebates when I bought the 395/T540, so the first $200 was "free". I already have two 16" b&c's for my 445 so they sold me PHO brand new in a sealed box for $500. I got 3 cans of fuel for the 4yr warranty deal, which he said he was going to file all of the warranty paperwork for me, and they had some Husqvarna hooded sweatshirts left over from Bunyan. I asked for 2, so he "donated" one of the sweatshirts to my cause. Extra cool.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice pics CowBoy, yeah a little jealous, I was just bringing in wood in the pouring freezing rain....

If I don't make it back to the computer this weekend, Have a Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> And again, Wright Brothers Power in Newark, OH pulls through with smokin deals. I had $100 saved from a saw I sold, $100 prepaid Visa that Husqvarna sent me for mail-in rebates when I bought the 395/T540, so the first $200 was "free". I already have two 16" b&c's for my 445 so they sold me PHO brand new in a sealed box for $500. I got 3 cans of fuel for the 4yr warranty deal, which he said he was going to file all of the warranty paperwork for me, and they had some Husqvarna hooded sweatshirts left over from Bunyan. I asked for 2, so he "donated" one of the sweatshirts to my cause. Extra cool.


That's great, I like mine a lot.
Oh as far as the hoodie goes, you still got my address, I need a good one to wear when I'm at the GTG on the hill at Steve's and I'm running those Stihls .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Nice pics CowBoy, yeah a little jealous, I was just bringing in wood in the pouring freezing rain....
> 
> If I don't make it back to the computer this weekend, Have a Merry Christmas fellas


It's hard explaining to folks who aren't into the outdoors that it's better to be 25 and snowing than 35 and rain .
Merry Christmas to you too Matt.


----------



## Conquistador3

So I managed to test the X27 just before the sun set today.







Let's just say that highly valuable walnut was not merely dry: it was well seasoned so it was not the best possible testing material. I have no idea how long it had been sitting there: surely over a year. 
But from what I could see it seems the X27 doesn't hold up to the hype. My old maul is just better, albeit the X27 gives cleaner splits. 
I am waiting for less seasoned wood to come along but I am not holding my breath. 






Old:1 New: 0


----------



## chipper1

Conquistador3 said:


> So I managed to test the X27 just before the sun set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say that highly valuable walnut was not merely dry: it was well seasoned so it was not the best possible testing material. I have no idea how long it had been sitting there: surely over a year.
> But from what I could see it seems the X27 doesn't hold up to the hype. My old maul is just better, albeit the X27 gives cleaner splits.
> I am waiting for less seasoned wood to come along but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old:1 New: 0


Just another tool. They have their place, but so to the mauls.
I use mine the other day for splitting up some splits into small kindling to get the fire going quicker.
I want to get one of the real small ones for doing kindling one handed, hope I don't get in trouble from the safety police lol.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Just another tool. They have their place, but so to the mauls.
> I use mine the other day for splitting up some splits into small kindling to get the fire going quicker.
> I want to get one of the real small ones for doing kindling one handed, hope I don't get in trouble from the safety police lol.


Fancy tools are nice but I just can't seem to ware these out.


----------



## coryj

Responded to an ad on Facebook about some oak. It was out of the way, but close to a spot I hunt ducks so I went by after this mornings hunt.


Those poor springs on the danger ranger. I get to buy a new truck in June, I've been driving the ranger since I bought it new 13 years ago.


----------



## MustangMike

I gotta disagree with you guys. The X-27 works based on speed, if you put the speed to it, you can retire the maul, it won't split anything the X-27 won't.

I did over 15 cord with mine the year before I got the hydro, including some large Hard Maple and Chestnut Oak rounds. Only the real knotty ones needed wedges.


----------



## MustangMike

Ranger still looks to be in good shape. I had 2 of em over the years, including the first year when they were only available in 4 cyl, 4 speed (stick) and 2WD, but it hauled wood better than the Pinto Wagon!!!

The second one was a V-6, 5 spd stick, 4wd, extended cab, it was much nicer!


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> it won't split anything the X-27 won't.


Come over here and convince this twisted grain ash of that. Right tool for the job. For that job the x27 is not the right tool. Isocore/395 to the rescue...


----------



## coryj

It's in good shape, just won't haul the loads I'd like to put on it. It's the 4.0 v6 with a 5 speed.

I have three kids now and it isn't good for carrying kids. We'll have one daycare bill beginning in June and I'll pick up a truck payment then. We've had two kids in daycare for the past 5 years. I'm thinking a 3/4 ton with a crew cab and 8 foot bed, probably a Chevy.


----------



## rarefish383

coryj said:


> Responded to an ad on Facebook about some oak. It was out of the way, but close to a spot I hunt ducks so I went by after this mornings hunt.View attachment 620467
> 
> 
> Those poor springs on the danger ranger. I get to buy a new truck in June, I've been driving the ranger since I bought it new 13 years ago.
> View attachment 620468


Sorry, but that nice pretty Green and Yellow Tulip Poplar on the back of the Ranger isn't Oak, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

coryj said:


> Responded to an ad on Facebook about some oak. It was out of the way, but close to a spot I hunt ducks so I went by after this mornings hunt.View attachment 620467
> 
> 
> Those poor springs on the danger ranger. I get to buy a new truck in June, I've been driving the ranger since I bought it new 13 years ago.
> View attachment 620468


Is that ranger 4WD?


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> 35 and rain


worst weather possible


----------



## rarefish383

Thought I'd get out of the rain so I've been building Blue Bird Houses out of old Oak fence boards. Got a couple done, but standing on the concrete has my right hip throbbing. Gave a couple away as Christmas presents, the gals love them. The lady that runs the local farmers market wants me to set up a stand. I figure that by the time I scrounge the fence boards and build them I've got close to two hours a piece in them. I'd need to get $50 for them. The stand is only $15 a day, so I might give it a go this summer, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Oh as far as the hoodie goes, you still got my address, I need a good one to wear when I'm at the GTG on the hill at Steve's and I'm running those Stihls .


Nah. Having 3 hoodies means I got a backup for the backup. 

Speaking of clothing, I have been upgrading/replacing things for 3 days strait. Pillows, stoves, boots, shoes, saws, tools....Now I need pants. I normally wear BDU's, (cargo pants) and since I am on a shopping tirade, I need to look into some pants. I saw a vid on yootoobz with a husky guy doing some kinda class video and he had "chainsaw" pants on, like the guys at the booths at Bunyan....Are those really hot in the summer? Do they have padding like Kevlar stuff in them?


----------



## LondonNeil

I'd agree with chipper and Mustang Mike, it's a tool and others still have a place (I still need an 8lb maul for stuff) but it does split great with the right technique, speed. It's real plus is it splits well and doesn't tire you out like a heavier maul, so you can go for ages or go quicker.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Come over here and convince this twisted grain ash of that. Right tool for the job. For that job the x27 is not the right tool. Isocore/395 to the rescue...


Right on.
Some talk a lot about what they've experienced, but one thing I've come to know is that my experience is not always the same as others.
I also don't want to say they didn't experience what they did.


woodchip rookie said:


> worst weather possible





woodchip rookie said:


> Nah. Having 3 hoodies means I got a backup for the backup.
> 
> Speaking of clothing, I have been upgrading/replacing things for 3 days strait. Pillows, stoves, boots, shoes, saws, tools....Now I need pants. I normally wear BDU's, (cargo pants) and since I am on a shopping tirade, I need to look into some pants. I saw a vid on yootoobz with a husky guy doing some kinda class video and he had "chainsaw" pants on, like the guys at the booths at Bunyan....Are those really hot in the summer? Do they have padding like Kevlar stuff in them?


I have a few pairs of chaps which I like for general cutting and doing tree work in people's yards. When I go out into the woods I like my husky cutting paints as they don't get snagged on branches and trip you up like chaps sometimes do. Side note, many of the cutting pants are cuff less so that if they get snagged at the bottom they can tear rather than catch and trip you.
I have a pair of husky cutting paints for winter and a pair for summer. Sometimes I wear the paint's and then put my chaps on over them to keep them nice and clean, kinda like using a stihl to keep my huskys clean lol.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I'd agree with chipper and Mustang Mike, it's a tool and others still have a place (I still need an 8lb maul for stuff) but it does split great with the right technique, speed. It's real plus is it splits well and doesn't tire you out like a heavier maul, so you can go for ages or go quicker.


Pretty sure it's rookie and chipper you agree with .
I like mine a lot on black locust because it's an accurate axe and will allow two strikes on the exact same spot. The locust I have will not split if you miss the first strike by as little as 1/8", pretty funny, but not when your tired and can't hit the same spot twice to save your life .


----------



## LondonNeil

Quick question, gloves for loading the stove, recommend me some. I've welding gauntlets but find them too big and awkward, last year I used simple smart sheepskin leather gloves and they work pretty well but you risk a burn if you push it as they are thin. Recently bought some supposedly fire resistant Kevlar gloves with cotton lining for BBQ and stove use.... But I've just singed several large holes in one. Thinking I'll go back to smart leather gloves but might try something thicker...a garden work glove? Though with no insulated lining they may not work, so any good suggestions?


----------



## rarefish383

I just let the stove singe the hair off my hands, figure that way they match my arms, after I shave all the hair off sharpening my axes, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I just let the stove singe the hair off my hands, figure that way they match my arms, after I shave all the hair off sharpening my axes, Joe.


Same here, but minus the arm hair part .
I get a burn here and there, but it ain't nothing I'm putting gloves on to avoid, my hand modeling days are over.


----------



## coryj

rarefish383 said:


> Sorry, but that nice pretty Green and Yellow Tulip Poplar on the back of the Ranger isn't Oak, Joe.



I always thought tulip poplar had smooth bark, but I just googled it and it's rough. Damn it. Oh well, it was already on the ground, I just cut it to length to fit in the truck bed.

Yea the ranger is 4x4.


----------



## farmer steve

coryj said:


> I always thought tulip poplar had smooth bark, but I just googled it and it's rough. Damn it. Oh well, it was already on the ground, I just cut it to length to fit in the truck bed.
> 
> Yea the ranger is 4x4.


no problem Cory. it will split easy with an X-27.  just won't burn as long as oak.


----------



## rarefish383

coryj said:


> I always thought tulip poplar had smooth bark, but I just googled it and it's rough. Damn it. Oh well, it was already on the ground, I just cut it to length to fit in the truck bed.
> 
> Yea the ranger is 4x4.


It's still good wood and splits easy. I like it for milling, can have some nice color in it, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

coryj said:


> Oh well, it was already on the ground, I just cut it to length to fit in the truck bed..


The thread is call 'scrounging'. Still a good score!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> The thread is call 'scrounging'. Still a good score!
> 
> Philbert


Good call .


----------



## svk

Conquistador3 said:


> So I managed to test the X27 just before the sun set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say that highly valuable walnut was not merely dry: it was well seasoned so it was not the best possible testing material. I have no idea how long it had been sitting there: surely over a year.
> But from what I could see it seems the X27 doesn't hold up to the hype. My old maul is just better, albeit the X27 gives cleaner splits.
> I am waiting for less seasoned wood to come along but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old:1 New: 0


I do not want to insult your intelligence by saying you are doing it wrong. But to make the Fiskars work be sure to swing for speed versus power.


----------



## MustangMike

If the bark looks like Ash, but it is not, it is Tulip (AKA Poplar, but really it is Magnolia). Flowers real nice it the spring, but you normally don't see it unless you cut one down.

They grow very straight + tall, Danial Boone had a 60' dough out canoe made from one.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> It's hard explaining to folks who aren't into the outdoors that it's better to be 25 and snowing than 35 and rain .
> Merry Christmas to you too Matt.



Yep. I dressed up WARM this morning, long johns, sweats and a hoodie windbreaker, 7 degrees when i left, to go to the wood lot for another brush burning expedition. Had 8 to burn, only got 6 fired up before I ran out of diesel. I was way too warm. 19 when I got back to the house. As long as one keeps moving in cold weather he stays comfortable as long as the wind isn't blowing. Wx supposed to be much the same tomorrow so I'll go back to geet those two stubborn pile lit. Used 5 gallons diesel. I had expected ease starts.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> So I managed to test the X27 just before the sun set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say that highly valuable walnut was not merely dry: it was well seasoned so it was not the best possible testing material. I have no idea how long it had been sitting there: surely over a year.
> But from what I could see it seems the X27 doesn't hold up to the hype. My old maul is just better, albeit the X27 gives cleaner splits.
> I am waiting for less seasoned wood to come along but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old:1 New: 0



It is another tool, it doesn't replace any. Soem wood splits, some doesn't. I haven't done much BW but IIRC it didn't split easy. Black Locust for example is usually 3 or 4 shots to half a round then 1 shot per split.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I just let the stove singe the hair off my hands, figure that way they match my arms, after I shave all the hair off sharpening my axes, Joe.





chipper1 said:


> Same here, but minus the arm hair part .
> I gat a burn here and there, but it ain't nothing I'm putting gloves on to avoid, my hand modeling days are over.


Agree with these guys. No gloves for loading the stove. I ran a furnace in a foundry for 2 years and didn't ware gloves or fire retardent garments so I'm probly not the shining example of safety .


----------



## rarefish383

I remember when I was a kid, before we got a chipper, Dad used to burn all the brush. Two or three times a year he would set the burn pile on fire. We had a 2 acre flat lot next to the yard and he would get piles literally as big as a house. He'd put the old truck tires around the edge and put a puddle of gas in each one and light them on fire. The black smoke would billow up and the tires would get going, only took a few more minutes to get the brush going. Man, I'm glad we don't do that anymore, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

I must be soft. I don't care.


----------



## Philbert

Never really understood the need to use diesel fuel, tires, etc. to get brush piles to burn.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Never really understood the need to use diesel fuel, tires, etc. to get brush piles to burn.
> 
> Philbert


I think in the past it was about getting rid of the tires.
As far as an accelerant, why wouldn't you want to use them, that's half the fun.
Most brush piles take a bit to get going as you normally light them when it's wet rather than dry, they also are mostly green wood, then you have to burn when you can and unfortunately that's not always when it's best for burning.
He's got arms like rarefish .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dumbass


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I must be soft. I don't care.


I wear gloves a lot of the time, I'd probably wear them putting wood in the stove more so I didn't get splinters before I'd wear them so I didn't get burned. Maybe it's like the fiscars, a different technique is needed lol.
When I'm working on anything dirty/greasy I like my gloves. I've done a lot of brake jobs and it's real nice for that, wear the gloves to tear it down, then take them off and install the new parts, but I put them on before installing the wheels/tires. 
A lot of guys give me a hard time about it, I just tell them my wife likes my hands to be soft.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes for me it is, opening the stove without needing the detachable handle, handling splits without getting splinters, handling splits without getting stung by a dozy queen wasp hibernating in my wood (I averaged 10 wasps in the house per cord last year) and reaching right into stove without burning myself.

Simple , smart sheep or goat skin gloves worked ok last year but have a few burn holes by the end of the year, but then became my splitting work gloves all summer and only cost about £4. I just saw the fire resistant gloves and thought they would be great.... Paid 3 times as much and burn 3 large holes in one inside a week. Thought I'd see if I'm missing a good pair but if not I'll happily go back to a pair or 2 of smart gloves each year.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Never really understood the need to use diesel fuel, tires, etc. to get brush piles to burn.
> 
> Philbert



Me either. They should use napalm .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Me either. They should use napalm .


----------



## Philbert

We get complacent with gasoline; forget that it is the vapors that burn, not the liquid.

*Chainsaw explosion kills man from York County*
 November 16, 2017 November 25, 2017
Warrington Township, PA – 68 year old David Baker died from complications that arose from “full thickness” burns. Baker was working at his home when his chainsaw caught on fire. According to the Pennsylvania State Police, Baker’s Poulan chainsaw was not defective. He was working with the saw when gasoline from the saw spilled over his clothes. Baker was trying to start the chainsaw at the time. The gasoline ignited and caught his clothes on fire. He was unable to put the fire out before receiving critical burns. Baker was transported to Lehigh Valley Hospital in Salisbury Township where he died on Friday from 85 percent full thickness burns.

http://dripline.net/chainsaw-explosion-kills-man-york-county/

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Quick question, gloves for loading the stove, recommend me some. I've welding gauntlets but find them too big and awkward, last year I used simple smart sheepskin leather gloves and they work pretty well but you risk a burn if you push it as they are thin. Recently bought some supposedly fire resistant Kevlar gloves with cotton lining for BBQ and stove use.... But I've just singed several large holes in one. Thinking I'll go back to smart leather gloves but might try something thicker...a garden work glove? Though with no insulated lining they may not work, so any good suggestions?


Heavy Lincoln welding gloves. They are stiff at first but after a couple weeks they loosen up really good. Anything thinner would not be enough for me.


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> Heavy Lincoln welding gloves. They are stiff at first but after a couple weeks they loosen up really good. Anything thinner would not be enough for me.


Stove came with a welding gauntlet, I used it for a few weeks but it was a bit awkward...probaby as it was a mitten and was very large....it definitely gave protection though!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea no not that. Actual welding gloves. Mine are so flexible now I could take them out and run saws n stuff with them


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Me either. They should use napalm .


It was all about getting rid of the tires, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> We get complacent with gasoline; forget that it is the vapors that burn, not the liquid.
> 
> *Chainsaw explosion kills man from York County*
> November 16, 2017 November 25, 2017
> Warrington Township, PA – 68 year old David Baker died from complications that arose from “full thickness” burns. Baker was working at his home when his chainsaw caught on fire. According to the Pennsylvania State Police, Baker’s Poulan chainsaw was not defective. He was working with the saw when gasoline from the saw spilled over his clothes. Baker was trying to start the chainsaw at the time. The gasoline ignited and caught his clothes on fire. He was unable to put the fire out before receiving critical burns. Baker was transported to Lehigh Valley Hospital in Salisbury Township where he died on Friday from 85 percent full thickness burns.
> 
> http://dripline.net/chainsaw-explosion-kills-man-york-county/
> 
> Philbert


I live in York county and heard nothing about this outside of AS land.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I just let the stove singe the hair off my hands, figure that way they match my arms, after I shave all the hair off sharpening my axes, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I remember when I was a kid, before we got a chipper, Dad used to burn all the brush. Two or three times a year he would set the burn pile on fire. We had a 2 acre flat lot next to the yard and he would get piles literally as big as a house. He'd put the old truck tires around the edge and put a puddle of gas in each one and light them on fire. The black smoke would billow up and the tires would get going, only took a few more minutes to get the brush going. Man, I'm glad we don't do that anymore, Joe.


My buddy worked road construction for many years. They plow dirt and everything in those burn piles. I asked him how they ignite that garbage and he said lots of tires and drain oil.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> I live in York county and heard nothing about this outside of AS land.


Google it. Copied by many news outlets, but only brief information provided. Sounds like he spilled gas on his clothes when working on the saw and it ignited. 'Chainsaw explosion' sounds more dramatic.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Here's a Christmas load from the scrounge pile going to someone that needed a load of wood .







I'm sure I can scrounge up more to replace it


----------



## JustJeff

A local man died a couple years ago from burns caused by using gas to start a fire. I’m not going to say that I’ve never used an accelerant to start a fire, but gas is a poor one. Burns too quickly. If I have to light an outdoor fire when things are wet, I will stoop to using used motor oil. I prefer to use some dry wood to get things going. I also prefer to do small fires rather than let a huge burn pile build up until it’s a hazard.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Here's a Christmas load from the scrounge pile going to someone that needed a load of wood .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can scrounge up more to replace it


Photo not showing.


----------



## MustangMike

I wear gloves whenever I run the saw, handle wood, or feed the stove. Helps to avoid cuts from the saw when it is not even running, splinters and pinches, and burns. Very cheap insurance IMO. Plus yes, the women will like your hands better ... strong yes ... rough no!


----------



## MustangMike

Finished another Asian 660 today. I think this one should run real well, has the Cross MMWS P+C on it. Matt's Dad loved the way my 066 ran with the Cross P+C, so this one will be for him provided it all tests well.

Base gasket was deleted resulting in squish of .020.

Cylinder #s were Ex 104, Trans 122 and Intake 83. Not perfect, but close enough.

He has an unused 28" B+C that needs a good power head!


----------



## Cody

This is just what little I've been up to, most of it's dead, whether it was standing or laying it didn't matter, all small stuff so it gets cut to stove length for the garage. Unless of course it's red elm then I hoard it all for the house pretty much. Today I just cut it up. A lot of our split firewood was cut around 20" a few years ago and I decided I wanted shorter pieces so I built that stand/jig to cut all those pieces down to 16-17", well it works for these long lengths too. Put a ratchet strap so that bottom 2x didn't break loose seeing the extra leverage. I've got some more ash rounds I want to get split before I hit it too hard on the oak for 2019. The other picture is just my start on the oak, stuff that I had cut down last year plus what little I cut today. If I get what I'd like to get done within the next year I'll put myself 4-5 years ahead. I only need to split close to 10 cords by this time next year but time isn't always available.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Never really understood the need to use diesel fuel, tires, etc. to get brush piles to burn.
> 
> Philbert



Doesnt' take much but when one is trying to get a pile of geen or wet bush going, diesel is a good tool. I used several gallons today getting 8 snow covered piles going.


----------



## Conquistador3

chipper1 said:


> I think in the past it was about getting rid of the tires.
> As far as an accelerant, why wouldn't you want to use them, that's half the fun.
> Most brush piles take a bit to get going as you normally light them when it's wet rather than dry, they also are mostly green wood, then you have to burn when you can and unfortunately that's not always when it's best for burning.
> He's got arms like rarefish .


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Yes for me it is, opening the stove without needing the detachable handle, handling splits without getting splinters, handling splits without getting stung by a dozy queen wasp hibernating in my wood (I averaged 10 wasps in the house per cord last year) and reaching right into stove without burning myself.
> 
> Simple , smart sheep or goat skin gloves worked ok last year but have a few burn holes by the end of the year, but then became my splitting work gloves all summer and only cost about £4. I just saw the fire resistant gloves and thought they would be great.... Paid 3 times as much and burn 3 large holes in one inside a week. Thought I'd see if I'm missing a good pair but if not I'll happily go back to a pair or 2 of smart gloves each year.



Same here. One leathe glove on right hand for around the stove or packing wood to the stove. Other than that Nitrile gloves when splitting - thin, cheap and gives a good grip on the splits. I used to work the wood pile barehanded until I discovered Nitriles.


----------



## Conquistador3

MustangMike said:


> I gotta disagree with you guys. The X-27 works based on speed, if you put the speed to it, you can retire the maul, it won't split anything the X-27 won't.
> 
> I did over 15 cord with mine the year before I got the hydro, including some large Hard Maple and Chestnut Oak rounds. Only the real knotty ones needed wedges.



Yes, it requires a fast swing, that I noticed: I used to have a worthless splitting axe before the handle gave way, giving me an excuse to get rid of it. That thing didn't even split its own sins, as we say around here. 
Problem is most of the time the X27 will just make a notch while the maul will go through. Not exactly impressive.

Maybe I am not as Herculean as you people (and to make matters worse I am shrinking, meaning I haven't even weight to throw around anymore ) but the old maul with its new(ish) spiffy fiberglass handle did over two wheelbarrows of (highly valuable) seasoned walnut in the same time the X27 did little to redeem itself.
We'll have to wait for some greener wood to come up and see.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> We get complacent with gasoline; forget that it is the vapors that burn, not the liquid.
> 
> *Chainsaw explosion kills man from York County*
> November 16, 2017 November 25, 2017
> Warrington Township, PA – 68 year old David Baker died from complications that arose from “full thickness” burns. Baker was working at his home when his chainsaw caught on fire. According to the Pennsylvania State Police, Baker’s Poulan chainsaw was not defective. He was working with the saw when gasoline from the saw spilled over his clothes. Baker was trying to start the chainsaw at the time. The gasoline ignited and caught his clothes on fire. He was unable to put the fire out before receiving critical burns. Baker was transported to Lehigh Valley Hospital in Salisbury Township where he died on Friday from 85 percent full thickness burns.
> 
> http://dripline.net/chainsaw-explosion-kills-man-york-county/
> 
> Philbert


that was only a couple of miles from me. sad.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I wear gloves whenever I run the saw, handle wood, or feed the stove. Helps to avoid cuts from the saw when it is not even running, splinters and pinches, and burns. Very cheap insurance IMO. Plus yes, the women will like your hands better ... strong yes ... rough no!


Mike, when I met my wife I was still doing tree work/climbing and my hands looked like the bottom of a work boot. She said she would never set me up with any of her girl friends with hands like mine. I answered, "so your girl friends would rather be touched with hands of another woman than a man? Look who she wound up getting hitched to, Joe.

P.S. Sadly my hands are pretty smooth and soft now.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Finished another Asian 660 today. I think this one should run real well, has the Cross MMWS P+C on it. Matt's Dad loved the way my 066 ran with the Cross P+C, so this one will be for him provided it all tests well.
> 
> Base gasket was deleted resulting in squish of .020.
> 
> Cylinder #s were Ex 104, Trans 122 and Intake 83. Not perfect, but close enough.
> 
> He has an unused 28" B+C that needs a good power head!


He should love it!


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> I gotta disagree with you guys. The X-27 works based on speed, if you put the speed to it, you can retire the maul, it won't split anything the X-27 won't.
> 
> I did over 15 cord with mine the year before I got the hydro, including some large Hard Maple and Chestnut Oak rounds. Only the real knotty ones needed wedges.


I agree with this. I've used mine to process 6 cord per year for the last 4-5 years. No way I'd ever go back to any maul. When you can do the same work and swing less weight you win. Power comes from your arm but the speed comes from your wrists.


----------



## Marshy

Conquistador3 said:


> Yes, it requires a fast swing, that I noticed: I used to have a worthless splitting axe before the handle gave way, giving me an excuse to get rid of it. That thing didn't even split its own sins, as we say around here.
> Problem is most of the time the X27 will just make a notch while the maul will go through. Not exactly impressive.
> 
> Maybe I am not as Herculean as you people (and to make matters worse I am shrinking, meaning I haven't even weight to throw around anymore ) but the old maul with its new(ish) spiffy fiberglass handle did over two wheelbarrows of (highly valuable) seasoned walnut in the same time the X27 did little to redeem itself.
> We'll have to wait for some greener wood to come up and see.


I have noticed you have to be a little more picky when reading the wood before swinging. Try putting knots closest to the ground, read natural splits in the round and it will go a long way. That's just splitting smarter and those things will help anyone no matter what they use to split or what wood they are splitting.


----------



## JustJeff

You guys don’t sand the edges of your splits? What a bunch of hacks!


----------



## JustJeff

Brought a decent stack from under the deck to close at hand (I don’t sand my edges either. )
Supposed to get cold and snowy and the stove is just inside the sliding door so I’m set for a week easy. 
Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you and your families have a happy and safe Christmas.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I wear gloves whenever I run the saw, handle wood, or feed the stove. Helps to avoid cuts from the saw when it is not even running, splinters and pinches, and burns. Very cheap insurance IMO. Plus yes, the *women* will like your hands better ... strong yes ... rough no!


Hey Mike you are not in Utah 

Just kidding. I know what you are saying though. When your hands feel like 100 grit sandpaper you tend to get rejected from certain areas


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, when I met my wife I was still doing tree work/climbing and my hands looked like the bottom of a work boot. She said she would never set me up with any of her girl friends with hands like mine. I answered, "so your girl friends would rather be touched with hands of another woman than a man? Look who she wound up getting hitched to, Joe.
> 
> P.S. Sadly my hands are pretty smooth and soft now.


Oh that is a classic!


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> Same here. One leathe glove on right hand for around the stove or packing wood to the stove. Other than that Nitrile gloves when splitting - thin, cheap and gives a good grip on the splits. I used to work the wood pile barehanded until I discovered Nitriles.



These are my go to gloves: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K156K0/ref=twister_B00SJ9AHMA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## turnkey4099

Marshy said:


> I agree with this. I've used mine to process 6 cord per year for the last 4-5 years. No way I'd ever go back to any maul. When you can do the same work and swing less weight you win. Power comes from your arm but the speed comes from your wrists.



Of course accuracy also comes into it. I get a bit tired and miss the mark when the round doesn't split all the way on the firest strike. I have used it so much that I can tell by the sound of the first strike if it will split with 1 or 2 repeated hits.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> You guys don’t sand the edges of your splits? What a bunch
> of hacks!



Of course I sand them and run them through the planer also. Wife hates splinters.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You should already know they have to go across the jointer first before they go through the planer or they wont be square. After the planer you should only have to sand the ends.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> These are my go to gloves: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K156K0/ref=twister_B00SJ9AHMA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Those are great for splitting/handling but I use the welders for all the stove handling. The old Fishers and the old Huntsman I got would burn you just opening the door. The Huntsman doesn't even have a spring on the door handle.


----------



## KiwiBro

Merry Xmas scroungers. Hope you and yours have a good one.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas all !!


----------



## hunter72

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## olyman

merry Christmas to all you firewood hacks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Merry Christmas scroungers! Keep it safe and happy, and enjoy your time with the people you love.


----------



## flatbroke

Spent the morning getting a few more logs. And test driving the fiskars maul and x27


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Merry Xmas scroungers. Hope you and yours have a good one.





Cowboy254 said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers! Keep it safe and happy, and enjoy your time with the people you love.
> 
> View attachment 620674


merry Christmas to you scroungers down under. Have a great day mates.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Merry Christmas, we had a 40 deg C Christmas Eve had a big family gathering at our house, big roast dinner with all the trimmings. The oven was on with the aircon running at full tilt. I suggested we get the fire going for a bit of Christmas atmosphere .....got cut down pretty fast.
You haven’t lived until you’ve experienced a southern hemisphere Christmas


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers! Keep it safe and happy, and enjoy your time with the people you love.
> 
> View attachment 620674


Wow, that looks kind of familiar cowboy.


Christmas eve fire with scrounged cherry.


Merry Christmas fellow scroungers!


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Hey Mike you are not in Utah
> 
> Just kidding. I know what you are saying though. When your hands feel like 100 grit sandpaper you tend to get rejected from certain areas



Steve, you read that right.... Maybe you don't know about ole Uncle Mike, once a player always a player. Every year for my birthday I try and get the guys together for a night of drinks and dinner. One year I show up to the restaurant and there is a lady at the table. Im thinking WTF! who brought a girl.... Turns out its some gal from his past that recognized him and left her date to come over and talk to him.... So in his case, yes the WOMEN as in plural... I don't know how, but some how the gals love that fool...


----------



## MechanicMatt

Merry Christmas from my firewood burning family to yours fellas


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don't worry, I warned the guy with the Christmas tree farm about Dancan, I told him to keep an eye out for minivans with chainsaw wielding drivers.....


----------



## Philbert

Christmas trees. Day after. Scrounging firewood. Nuff said. 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> Doesnt' take much but when one is trying to get a pile of geen or wet bush going, diesel is a good tool. I used several gallons today getting 8 snow covered piles going.


I use a propane weed burner. Just lite the burner and stick it in the middle if the pile and run wide open for a couple minutes. If you stack the small brush on the bottom and then pile on the bigger stuff, its no problem getting it to burn and you dont risk getting singed from flare ups


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas to all!!!

J Jeff, I like the stone work!!!


----------



## MustangMike

So, his favorite saw is one that I arranged to have the Doc port for him ...

I have 4 saws ported by the same Doc ...

and he has the audacity to call me the fool!!!!!

Nice family pic there Matt.


----------



## MustangMike

I fired up the Asian 660 today, it sounded real snotty, can't wait to put it into some wood.

But the darn oiler is not working!!! Got one on order, should be here by 1/30.

At least all the major things seem to be good (running wise). The muff mod on this one is more aggressive than I did in the past, and I think that and the timing advance are wringing the performance out of that Cross P+C. We will see when I put it in some wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Christmas trees. Day after. Scrounging firewood. Nuff said.
> 
> Philbert


It's alot of work cleaning branches off a Christmas tree for a little stump of firewood aint it?


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, you read that right.... Maybe you don't know about ole Uncle Mike, once a player always a player. Every year for my birthday I try and get the guys together for a night of drinks and dinner. One year I show up to the restaurant and there is a lady at the table. Im thinking WTF! who brought a girl.... Turns out its some gal from his past that recognized him and left her date to come over and talk to him.... So in his case, yes the WOMEN as in plural... I don't know how, but some how the gals love that fool...


Some guys just have the mojo. 

I am not one of those guys lol.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Those are great for splitting/handling but I use the welders for all the stove handling. The old Fishers and the old Huntsman I got would burn you just opening the door. The Huntsman doesn't even have a spring on the door handle.



Absolutely, I have an insulated leather glove by my stove as well. The Ansell's are just a multi purpose glove that I use, they certainly don't hold up to handling wood though so I still use leather gloves there.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> It's alot of work cleaning branches off a Christmas tree for a little stump of firewood aint it?


Machete. 

(@dancan does it all the time!)

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Merry Christmas scroungers. hope you all have a great day. looks like a scrounged firewood burning day.


----------



## James Miller

Merry Christmas all. The minions have me up early.


----------



## Nick Kent

James Miller said:


> Merry Christmas all. The minions have me up early.



I hear ya. Nothing like having the covers ripped off you before daylight accompanied by screaming


----------



## flatbroke

James Miller said:


> Merry Christmas all. The minions have me up early.


My In laws have me up early. 0430 here.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers! Keep it safe and happy, and enjoy your time with the people you love.
> 
> View attachment 620674





MechanicMatt said:


> Don't worry, I warned the guy with the Christmas tree farm about Dancan, I told him to keep an eye out for minivans with chainsaw wielding drivers.....



Funny you say that Matt , I was kinda eyeing up all that greenery on them hills in the Cowboy's view plane lol


----------



## muddstopper

*Merry Christmas




*


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, woke up to a White Christmas ... got 2" this morning, right on cue!

No, I can't claim I was ever the big lady's man. I knew the woman that Matt is referring to even before we both got married, and even dated her a few times. After we were all married (and we all knew each other before the marriages) we both had daughters about the same age. We got together often, and even went on vacations together at the Jersey shore.

Matt likely does not realize it, but he has likely seen a picture of me holding their daughter while going into the Ocean. Her parents did not swim, and I used to take both girls into the water + waves. That pic used to be in the living room when I was married to my first wife.

Guy that liked to play pool and work on their cars did not attract women like the ones who did nothing but dance, tell lies and use drugs.


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas!

We had an attempted Santa check at 1 AM but we kept them at bay until 5 minutes to 6. I then napped until about 9. Turkey is in the oven and I am about to cook brunch.


----------



## panolo

Merry Christmas scroungers! Thanks for all the laughs and info! 

Don't have kids but I took great joy in getting videos from my brothers and sisters of all the toys I gave because I am the king of the noisy toy. Nothing like getting an 11 year old an electric guitar and amp but conveniently forgetting to wrap the head phones


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's about to be winter for real. Bout to find out how the big 30 holds up to heating a whole house.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Beware all deer....


----------



## farmer steve

evening scroungers. my wife asked me this morning (4:30 am) when i put christmas lights on the produce stand.Huh? i could see blue neon twinkling lights but i wasn't going out just yet. found this big HEAVY wrapped package with battery operated lights taped to it. no the dummy didn't take a pic. found this inside.



gonna be a new scrounging tool for dragging logs and such. found out that it came from my buddy who i hauled soybeans and corn to the mill for and i wouldn't take any $$$$.


----------



## cantoo

I got back to the bush for a couple of hours. Got about 7 or 8 trees down and most of them pulled to the landing before I blew a hose on my grapple. I'm working in a pretty twisted up mess of the bush. Poplar and cedar blow downs and grape vines with the ash mixed in. I'm only taking the ash right now so it's a pain and more than a little dangerous. Almost every tree gets caught up in something and I end up pushing it down with the tractor. Takes a lot more time to get the trees to the landing.


----------



## cantoo

This tree did a 1/4 turn, I should have wedged it but it was leaning the "right" way. Darn thing stood straight up then spun on the bar. I pushed it off with the tractor. The bar was fine but the chain had a little twist on it that I was able to straighten out. The heavy looking branch was on the side that I put the notch on, I still can't figure out why it swivelled other than there was some wind gusts at the time and maybe that was it.


----------



## cantoo

FYI, I'm cutting the stumps real low as we use this bush for atv trails and sledding so don't want anything sticking up. My cut was pretty straight across but a little low on one side.


----------



## Marshy

MustangMike said:


> Hey, woke up to a White Christmas ... got 2" this morning, right on cue!
> ...


Gotta love a white Xmas and good for you on the 2" this morning bud. I heard that's a sign of a health heart at your age. 
Merry Christmas Mike. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Marshy

cantoo said:


> This tree did a 1/4 turn, I should have wedged it but it was leaning the "right" way. Darn thing stood straight up then spun on the bar. I pushed it off with the tractor. The bar was fine but the chain had a little twist on it that I was able to straighten out. The heavy looking branch was on the side that I put the notch on, I still can't figure out why it swivelled other than there was some wind gusts at the time and maybe that was it.
> View attachment 620846
> View attachment 620847
> View attachment 620848


Maybe cut your holding wood or left too little if it spun on the stump.


----------



## dancan

Well chit , we've got a winter storm happening, ice pellets then rain followed by 60+ mph winds so , no power since an hour ago. 
Dropping down to 24 tonight not including the windthrills. 
Thanks to the scrounged wood the house will stay warm and if I need to run the fans I'll fire up the genny. 
Running on batteries and inverter right now , nice and quiet. 

Hope y'all are having a great Christmas!


----------



## cantoo

Marshy, I think that might be the problem, I left very little holding wood as I want the stump flush. It usually works good but this tree was a strange one. Just another reason why I keep the tractor far enough away. I might be better to just recut the stumps after I fell the tree. Don't like wasting wood though. Tomorrow will be a better day. After I get the hose fixed that is.


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> Marshy, I think that might be the problem, I left very little holding wood as I want the stump flush. It usually works good but this tree was a strange one. Just another reason why I keep the tractor far enough away. I might be better to just recut the stumps after I fell the tree. Don't like wasting wood though. Tomorrow will be a better day. After I get the hose fixed that is.



Always leave some holding wood, clean the stump up (don't have to re cut) after.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like cold weather is headed our way! Teens tonight + tomorrow, then 3 days of low single digits with highs under 20!!!

Don't think the Grand Kids will want to sled it that!


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> I might be better to just recut the stumps after I fell the tree.


Yes. 

Safer falling. Better flush cutting!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

-10C right now, which is as warm as it’s gonna be for a while. Wind is whistling off the lake and we got about a foot of snow since last night. Supposed to get that much again before it’s over. Cooked a turkey today and usually don’t need a fire while the oven is on but not today. Grateful for my scrounging efforts now. Had a good Christmas at home with my family. Hope everyone else did too.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Yes.
> 
> Safer falling. Better flush cutting!
> 
> Philbert


X2


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> evening scroungers. my wife asked me this morning (4:30 am) when i put christmas lights on the produce stand.Huh? i could see blue neon twinkling lights but i wasn't going out just yet. found this big HEAVY wrapped package with battery operated lights taped to it. no the dummy didn't take a pic. found this inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a new scrounging tool for dragging logs and such. found out that it came from my buddy who i hauled soybeans and corn to the mill for and i wouldn't take any $$$$.


I want that.....pack it back up and send it over. I would even be kind enough to pay for shipping!!


----------



## dancan

The power is back sooner than expected [emoji3]
The furnace blower ran fine off the 800 watt inverter so that battery bank is back on charge just in case .
Our temps drop tonight and then it starts to get cold , I've got some special reserve of scrounged sugar maple and a bit of oak for this mini polar vortex.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I hate polar vortexes. I was diggin a 40 degree winter.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> The power is back sooner than expected [emoji3]
> The furnace blower ran fine off the 800 watt inverter so that battery bank is back on charge just in case .
> Our temps drop tonight and then it starts to get cold , I've got some special reserve of scrounged sugar maple and a bit of oak for this mini polar vortex.


oh yes "that polar vortex thing" is back after a vacation ... wonder where it went while it was on hiatus ???? lol 50 below wind chill tonight along with a 18 minus ambient temp plus 8 mph wind ... enjoyable vacation return hey?


----------



## MechanicMatt

woodchip rookie said:


> I hate polar vortexes. I was diggin a 40 degree winter.


I think we all could go for a mild winter


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sorry for complaining about 16F. You can keep that -50 windchill


----------



## Cowboy254

Pfft. You blokes have got it easy. We're suffering through sunny 27*C temps here. Gonna take a whole lotta beer to cope with this .


----------



## chucker

-50 is our first taste this winter heating season ... things break when it's this cold !! things like tail gate latches on the f150 and door handle pulls on the f350, drivers door at that ! so need to keep the 1979 door wing window loose to open it till it warms enough to have the window down to fix it?? lol 350 is to tall to fit into the short door shop! guess I didn't water the footings enough when I started growing it? the shop that is...


----------



## chucker

a lot of whisky and apple pie helps ease the pain of winter here cowboy!!


----------



## Logger nate

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## chucker

its been a good year nate ! we are all here to share a few stories and tales as well as help a few others with honest questions .... so "MERRY CHRISTMAS " to all our family and friends in one...


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> I want that.....pack it back up and send it over. I would even be kind enough to pay for shipping!!


here's the link. under $100. free shipping.
https://www.palletforks.com/three-p...vy-duty-3-point-category-1-hitch-drawbar.html


----------



## rarefish383

I had a great day all around. Got a load of presents I didn't expect, trapped some fat guy messing around my house, and filled 3 of my buck tags, Merry Christmas, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

No pic


----------



## rarefish383

Ratz, i'ts showing on mine. I stole it from my hunting site, it has a hunter with his foot on Santa, sleigh in background with 3 dead reindeer, Joe


----------



## MustangMike

Got to see both my daughters and all 3 Grand Kids, and they are all doing well, and loved the presents I got them.

Today, the wife is starting to recover from being very sick, and she has not been sick at all for years.

So the get together's with her side of the family were delayed. It will be tough for her as this is the first one since her Mom passed.


----------



## rarefish383

Try this, Joe.


----------



## svk

Glad to hear that good times were had and wishing your wife the best.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Try this, Joe.


Nothing


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> here's the link. under $100. free shipping.
> https://www.palletforks.com/three-p...vy-duty-3-point-category-1-hitch-drawbar.html


Thanks!!


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> Try this, Joe.



Polly a link to an image on a site that AS doesn't want to play with .


----------



## cantoo

Joe, here it is maybe.


----------



## rarefish383

Cantoo, you pic didn't come through on my end either. When I did a search of "santa shot" it was the first pic that came up. thanks, Joe.


----------



## JustJeff

Here is a picture of next years wood stacked along my fence. My boat is also in this pic. 4 1/2ft page wire fence for reference.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Lemme know if you need help finding the boat


----------



## muddstopper




----------



## MechanicMatt

Hope Aunt Lynn is feeling better soon. 

So what else did everybody get???


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Uncle Mike, what do you think? 
https://ruger.com/products/americanRifleRanch/models.html
Or should I go with the longer barrel, it's for Kristina and maybe some woodchucks


----------



## MustangMike

This in 223, you'll save some money. Or, if she wants to try the standard 22" version, I have one.

https://ruger.com/products/americanRifleCompact/models.html

If she can handle it, I would get the 22" bbl.

Let me know if you want to borrow it. You can even put a bipod on it for her.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, your sister was over there today, and young Michael's birthday is tomorrow. Jenn is down till tomorrow.


----------



## Conquistador3

muddstopper said:


>



Did Santa forget the old saying "Nothing runs like a Deere"?


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> This in 223, you'll save some money. Or, if she wants to try the standard 22" version, I have one.
> 
> https://ruger.com/products/americanRifleCompact/models.html
> 
> If she can handle it, I would get the 22" bbl.
> 
> Let me know if you want to borrow it. You can even put a bipod on it for her.


The 16" barrel shouldn't be an issue. My 243 is 16.5". 2990fps. Shoots 24"x24" @ 800yds all day long. I think that would be neat in the 7.62x39. That ammo is super cheap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

5F here this morning. The NC30 did fine. My biggest issue is coals. Loaded about 930PM. Woke up at 2AM. Could only get a half load in but I set the draft all the way closed after I loaded at 9PM so the coals didn't burn down much. Mostly just secondaries burning before I went to bed. For people with noncats are you shutting stoves down all the way to where its just secondaries burning on a regular basis? I dont normally do that. At 2AM there was no fire left. Just alot of hot coals. So on a pretty full load with the draft closed I still only get about 4hrs burn time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Woodchip, I'd get .223, already have several hundred rounds for it. She loves shooting my Mini14. Just looking for something she's gonna not be afraid of and a bolt to slow her right pointer finger down...
When she was younger and I got her the 10/22 I didn't mind so much, it was only .22 going bang bang bang, and the smiles were worth more than anything. But .223 is a bit more pricey.


----------



## nomad_archer

Alright we are talking about guns again. I picked out my next rifle. I'm giving one of these chassis rifles in 6.5 Creedmoor a try.

https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/BAStealthLH

Mike what do you think? I'm not worried about weight since this rifle is just slightly heavier than my 300 mag that I carry with out issue.


----------



## nomad_archer

So I dunno about you but it's 18* and all I'm doing is feeding the stove every few hours and spending time tying some flies.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> 5F here this morning. The NC30 did fine. My biggest issue is coals. Loaded about 930PM. Woke up at 2AM. Could only get a half load in but I set the draft all the way closed after I loaded at 9PM so the coals didn't burn down much. Mostly just secondaries burning before I went to bed. For people with noncats are you shutting stoves down all the way to where its just secondaries burning on a regular basis? I dont normally do that. At 2AM there was no fire left. Just alot of hot coals. So on a pretty full load with the draft closed I still only get about 4hrs burn time.


I damp mine down pretty good. I have found that properly seasoned dry wood is very important to get the burn times without the fire getting too low. I am fortunate that my house is fairly new and well insulated, otherwise I’d need a larger stove to get the the overnight heat. 
Last night was -15 with a stout wind. I had a smaller fire going all evening then at 11 I loaded the stove with 3 larger splits and a couple smaller ones and let it roar for a bit, dampening it down a bit at a time until it was idling along nicely. Was 74 degrees in the living room when I hit the hay. I’m guessing it probably hit 76-77 before it started to cool. Was 69 when I got up at 8. Opened the stove and there was a low bed of coals, left the door open while I made coffee and chucked a couple pieces in. I’ll burn with the damper more open to burn coals down. 
That’s my system. It’s tough to heat a whole house with a woodstove and I ain’t getting up at dark o’clock to feed it!


----------



## MustangMike

NA, looks real nice for long range open field, but it is expensive. My Ruger American rifle was under $400 and shoot about 1/2 (w/handloads). I call that a bargain!

Short barrels are more accurate, but a 223 will loose significant velocity with a barrel that short (the higher the velocity, the more it looses).

I even chronographed 30-30 ammo in a 20" and 26" barrel rifles, and the difference was exactly what the charts said, about 20 FPS per inch difference.

With a 223, it will be at least 30 FPS difference.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> NA, looks real nice for long range open field, but it is expensive. My Ruger American rifle was under $400 and shoot about 1/2 (w/handloads). I call that a bargain!
> 
> Short barrels are more accurate, but a 223 will loose significant velocity with a barrel that short (the higher the velocity, the more it looses).
> 
> I even chronographed 30-30 ammo in a 20" and 26" barrel rifles, and the difference was exactly what the charts said, about 20 FPS per inch difference.
> 
> With a 223, it will be at least 30 FPS difference.



Good thing I would be getting it in a 6.5 creedmore with a 24" barrel which is right in the velocity sweet spot for that cartridge. As for price they run about $900-1000 on the shelf which is just slightly more than what the majority of the other rifles I was looking at cost My .300 mag was a bit over $700 5 years ago. The browning xbolt I was looking at was in the $800-$900 range. Good guns that I like and are south paw friendly got expensive. But thats why I dont own many just a few i really like. I'm a lefty so I am screwed when it comes to finding a bargin on the shelf or used gun rack. It is what it is and I need to pay to play. Your ruger sounds like a bargin and you got a good one. I have never been a fan of ruger or remington for that matter just a personal preference kinda like the stihl, husky, echo thing. I also can't stand injection molded synthetic stocks which takes a lot of rifles off the table. In the ruger line up this rifle is equivilent to the ruger percision rifle. 

Also interestingly enough I just found out there is a sportsmans club about 40 minutes from me that has a 600 yard range which I may seriously start to consider joining.


----------



## svk

-26 at the cabin right now and a chilly +53 outside the condo. Going to go jump in the hot tub in a bit then get to work.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I damp mine down pretty good. I have found that properly seasoned dry wood is very important to get the burn times without the fire getting too low. I am fortunate that my house is fairly new and well insulated, otherwise I’d need a larger stove to get the the overnight heat.
> Last night was -15 with a stout wind. I had a smaller fire going all evening then at 11 I loaded the stove with 3 larger splits and a couple smaller ones and let it roar for a bit, dampening it down a bit at a time until it was idling along nicely. Was 74 degrees in the living room when I hit the hay. I’m guessing it probably hit 76-77 before it started to cool. Was 69 when I got up at 8. Opened the stove and there was a low bed of coals, left the door open while I made coffee and chucked a couple pieces in. I’ll burn with the damper more open to burn coals down.
> That’s my system. It’s tough to heat a whole house with a woodstove and I ain’t getting up at dark o’clock to feed it!


I'm heating the whole house. I didn't get up intentionally to feed it. Just got up for water and restroom and checked on it. Reloaded (half load), shut the draft all the way then pulled it back open a touch then went back to bed. At 5AM when I got up for work there was such a big pile of coals I didnt even put wood in it. Just stirred the pot then left the draft all the way open. It might be cool when I get home but atleast it should be ashed down some.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> So I dunno about you but it's 18* and all I'm doing is feeding the stove every few hours and spending time tying some flies.


You Gona come try them out at the damb this summer. They look good.


----------



## 54bogger

Scrounged up a load of red oak Saturday at a new construction site. There's another red oak and a white oak they said I could have also.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> You Gona come try them out at the damb this summer. They look good.



Best I can do is maybe


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Good guns that I like and are south paw friendly got expensive.



Too bad you don't like em, they feel real good to me, and bedding and trigger are both VG. They are also avail in Left Hand versions.

I was just looking for a low cost rugged hunting rifle in 06, and this fit the bill. I like a tang safety (I learned to hunt with lever actions), and the 3 lug bolt is very smooth. I should have waited till the stainless version came out, but who knew? I have numerous more expensive hunting rifles, but based on weight, feel, accuracy and ruggedness, I'll choose this one all day long.


----------



## svk

54bogger said:


> Scrounged up a load of red oak Saturday at a new construction site. There's another red oak and a white oak they said I could have also.
> 
> View attachment 621214
> View attachment 621215


Looks good!
My family lived north of you in Camden SC for many generations.


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Too bad you don't like em, they feel real good to me, and bedding and trigger are both VG. They are also avail in Left Hand versions.
> 
> I was just looking for a low cost rugged hunting rifle in 06, and this fit the bill. I like a tang safety (I learned to hunt with lever actions), and the 3 lug bolt is very smooth. I should have waited till the stainless version came out, but who knew? I have numerous more expensive hunting rifles, but based on weight, feel, accuracy and ruggedness, I'll choose this one all day long.


 Maybe I will look at them again one day. How good is VG for the trigger for you? I love my savage accutriggers that come in around ~2lbs.


----------



## nomad_archer

@MustangMike I conceed on your advice I may give the ruger american a look for a next, next rifle. A 6.3lb $400 rifle in 7mm-08 feels like a great brush beating walk all day kinda gun.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just finished my first round of venison jerky. Need to try some other pretty made seasonings. These taste good but very salty.


----------



## 54bogger

svk said:


> Looks good!
> My family lived north of you in Camden SC for many generations.



Small world.


----------



## H-Ranch

Today's work... well, not even a tank of fuel, but still plenty cold to be out cutting. Actually wasn't bad for a short session. And it was just into the neighbor's property. (She told me I can cut all I want after she had it logged 2 years ago.)

[rant]
The property looks like this, with 2' ruts and anything they didn't cut got pushed over or scarred. In my opinion - hacks!

No way I would allow a logger anywhere near my woods (yeah, yeah, I'm sure there are good ones.) In fact, the last guy who drove on my private road to ask if I was interested in selling timber dropped his cigarette butt on my driveway. Just wish I had seen it before he left.
[/rant]


----------



## farmer steve

evening scroungers. cooler temps have me burnin the snob wood. (hickory and locust.) saving my spruce for a wienie roast this summer. 
 stay warm guys and enjoy that scrounged wood you worked hard for.


----------



## woodchip rookie

54bogger said:


> Scrounged up a load of red oak Saturday at a new construction site. There's another red oak and a white oak they said I could have also.
> 
> View attachment 621214
> View attachment 621215


Meanwhile I'll be over here burnin my silver maple popsicle sticks


----------



## MechanicMatt

Couple things, 1st I awoke to 4* outside and a chilly 63* inside at 6am. Filled the stove up and got myself to work. Came home at 7* and thanks to the boss lady 76*. She goes through wood like crazy, but when she is at the helm of the stove, the house is always warm. 

2nd, I was NEVER a fan of the plastic stocks till this year. I own a sweet pre 64 Model 70 in .30-06 and love that rifle, taken a handful of deer with it. It wear a old weathered wooden stock. This year due to some poor time management on my part I had to borrow my future BIL stainless steel and composite stocked M77. Hunted in some nasty weather on opening day with it and was rewarded for it with my first Bear. I can't say I would have gone out in that nasty stuff had I been carrying my Model 70 that day. Different rifles for different duties. I was lucky enough that for Christmas I became the new owner of the stainless M77.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Model 70 is on the right for comparison, the rifle on the left is my 6.5. Both nice rifles, but that stainless and plastic gun, it is my new foul weather friend....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Farmer Steve, thanks a lot pal! Now the boss lady and little ladies want another puppy!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 621267
> Couple things, 1st I awoke to 4* outside and a chilly 63* inside at 6am. Filled the stove up and got myself to work. Came home at 7* and thanks to the boss lady 76*. She goes through wood like crazy, but when she is at the helm of the stove, the house is always warm.
> 
> 2nd, I was NEVER a fan of the plastic stocks till this year. I own a sweet pre 64 Model 70 in .30-06 and love that rifle, taken a handful of deer with it. It wear a old weathered wooden stock. This year due to some poor time management on my part I had to borrow my future BIL stainless steel and composite stocked M77. Hunted in some nasty weather on opening day with it and was rewarded for it with my first Bear. I can't say I would have gone out in that nasty stuff had I been carrying my Model 70 that day. Different rifles for different duties. I was lucky enough that for Christmas I became the new owner of the stainless M77.


In heavier recoiling guns I hate the plastic stocks but little guns like my 17HMR are great with a tupperware stock and SS action/barrel. I love that gun.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> evening scroungers. cooler temps have me burnin the snob wood. (hickory and locust.) saving my spruce for a wienie roast this summer. View attachment 621239
> [emoji23] stay warm guys and enjoy that scrounged wood you worked hard for.


I'll bring the beers !


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nomad Archer, I'm not sure how those stocks feel with the larger calibers. https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/BAStealthLH
Doesn't look to comfy, but the specs on it look pretty slick. 
What's your take on the "scout" rifles??

Me, I think a model 94 carbine in 30-30 is the original "scout rifle".....


----------



## dancan

8 out there and still dropping with 20 to 37 mph wind gusts but it's 72 in the house on scrounged yellow birch and sugar maple with a couple of small sticks of red maple and white birch to stuff up the firebox [emoji16]
I'm convinced that the heat is much nicer from wood that one has put time and sweat into getting than the heat you'd get from turning up the thingy on the wall and listening to a burner fire up or watch that meter dial spin like one of those fidget spinners spinning like it was on Slick50 .
Luv me that scrounged wood. 




P.s. I have spruce at the ready for when we pop out of this mini polar vortex.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The heat is always better off of wood that one makes himself. I often recognize splits that gave me troubles, I get a extra smile putting those sons a bitches into the stove...


----------



## MustangMike

The first time I really appreciated a synthetic stock was when I shot a friends 338 Win Mag at the range. The rifle was a fairly light weight Model 70, and being used to shooting my wood stock 300 Win Mag, I thought that lighter gun was going to punish me. But that fiberglass stock absorbed the recoil so well it almost felt like I was shooting a 243. I came very close to buying that gun from him, but he moved away before I pulled the trigger on that deal.

The fit and nice recoil pad on my Ruger Amer Rifle also results in a very pleasant to shoot gun.

After separating my shoulder while wrestling at college, shooting my 348 Winchester became very unpleasant. Before that, it never bothered me much.


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 621268
> Model 70 is on the right for comparison, the rifle on the left is my 6.5. Both nice rifles, but that stainless and plastic gun, it is my new foul weather friend....



I count on fowl weather but I still hunt my wood stocked rifles. Clean them up and dry them out afterwards and you are good to go. One of many reasons I'm skipping the injection molded stocks is that I just dont like them and hence the pull to the chassis rifles with on piece machined stocks if thats what you want to call them. They are different and different is always good. I will be the first to admit that I would be looking at laminate wood stock replacements if I got a plastic synthetic stock rifle. Call me strange but wood stocked rifles seem to have a soul. The wood, and stratches in the finish tell the story. Maybe I'm an oddball. Unfortunately the options for a wood stocked rifle are shrinking every year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> The heat is always better off of wood that one makes himself. I often recognize splits that gave me troubles, I get a extra smile putting those sons a bitches into the stove...


Plenty of those here...


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> than the heat you'd get from turning up the thingy on the wall and listening to a burner fire up or watch that meter dial spin like one of those fidget spinners spinning like it was on Slick50


Columbia Gas has one of those big meter stations in my yard. Its fed from a 20" main 8 feet down. All the houses around me are fed from the meter station. It has regulators, round charts and valves all over it. On really cold nights like this it sounds like an F-16 idling in my side yard. Before I started my "energy audit" I was using $150/mo in gas and $150/mo in electric in the coldest months. Now my gas bill is $30/mo and the last electric bill was $19.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Columbia Gas has one of those big meter stations in my yard. Its fed from a 20" main 8 feet down. All the houses around me are fed from the meter station. It has regulators, round charts and valves all over it. On really cold nights like this it sounds like an F-16 idling in my side yard. Before I started my "energy audit" I was using $150/mo in gas and $150/mo in electric in the coldest months. Now my gas bill is $30/mo and the last electric bill was $19.



How much is that new saw setting you back again? Free wood gets expensive after a while...with the new trailer and the new truck to haul it and the log jack and the fiskars and all the other stuff. And once the CAD kicks in....well you may as well not have started, since... 




and CAD gets expensive as Cowgirl is starting to find out. 

But if you just used electricity or gas, you couldn't post pics of your wood on the interweb. Well not here at least .


----------



## LondonNeil

Agree, nothing like scrounged wood warmth! Was a bitter day yesterday in London, just above zero, snow flurries but wet (as always, humidity must have been about 100%) and windy. With a thick frost forming in the evening I was grinning ear to ear feeling very cosy with the two ickle stoves just idling. I'd had a furrowed brow briefly at 5pm as I hadn't lit the second stove soon enough and the gas boiler kicked in, bit it only lasted 10-20 minutes yet temps continued to climb for the next 6 hours, thanks to wood heat, and I was happy.


----------



## LondonNeil

As for cost, there is definitely an investment in wood, the stove, the install, the flue liner, the saw or saws, the axe or axes, the ppe... Based on my first winter of wood heat (last year). I'd pay back in 6-7years. I'm aiming to up that but also have the second stove and flue etc to pay for now, but if I include the wood my parents are burning then 5 years to pay back


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I'll bring the beers !


bring my favorite Canuckistan brew.   





EDIT: translation for you non-french speakers. the end of the world


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> As for cost, there is definitely an investment in wood, the stove, the install, the flue liner, the saw or saws, the axe or axes, the ppe... Based on my first winter of wood heat (last year). I'd pay back in 6-7years. I'm aiming to up that but also have the second stove and flue etc to pay for now, but if I include the wood my parents are burning then 5 years to pay back



Factor in the inevitable retail NG price hikes and you'll pay it back a year, a year and a half earlier than expected. 
The beauty of firewood is it can be hoarded at the most convenient time and, if properly stored, will last years. NG by contrast cannot be hoarded. My grandfather had an LNG tank on the farm he filled when prices were low but that thing was a nightmare as far as maintenance and certifications went and I can only imagine things got much worse in the meantime. That's the reason he mostly used firewood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I agree, 10% price increase every couple of years seems to be the norm for mains gas, that soon mounts up after 5-6 years.


----------



## rarefish383

nomad_archer said:


> Alright we are talking about guns again. I picked out my next rifle. I'm giving one of these chassis rifles in 6.5 Creedmoor a try.
> 
> https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/BAStealthLH
> 
> Mike what do you think? I'm not worried about weight since this rifle is just slightly heavier than my 300 mag that I carry with out issue.


You sure that's a Savage, don't look like mine? Unless I run across another pre WWI 1899, my next Savage will be a 220 slug gun. The four 99's I took hunting this year were, left to right, 1950 99R in 250-3000 Savage with 2-7 Redfield, 1912 1899H light weight in Savage 22HiPower with Malcolm 3X, a little over 6 pounds, 1950 99R in 300 Savage with 3.5X10 Leupold, 1908 1899B in 303 Savage with 26" octagon barrel weighs 8 pounds. I love my Savages. I picked up a first year model 1919 NRA Match rifle 22 bolt action. The first 5 shots I fired out of it, with factory peep, punched one hole. Last year I bought a vintage Fecker 10X taget scope for it to see if I can tighten that group up a little. The 1919 NRA does have an adjustable trigger, but nothing like the accu trigger, Joe.


----------



## nomad_archer

rarefish383 said:


> You sure that's a Savage, don't look like mine? Unless I run across another pre WWI 1899, my next Savage will be a 220 slug gun. The four 99's I took hunting this year were, left to right, 1950 99R in 250-3000 Savage with 2-7 Redfield, 1912 1899H light weight in Savage 22HiPower with Malcolm 3X, a little over 6 pounds, 1950 99R in 300 Savage with 3.5X10 Leupold, 1908 1899B in 303 Savage with 26" octagon barrel weighs 8 pounds. I love my Savages. I picked up a first year model 1919 NRA Match rifle 22 bolt action. The first 5 shots I fired out of it, with factory peep, punched one hole. Last year I bought a vintage Fecker 10X taget scope for it to see if I can tighten that group up a little. The 1919 NRA does have an adjustable trigger, but nothing like the accu trigger, Joe.



Nice collection. It's a savage 10ba short action and barrell. The stock isn't made by savage. I really do like the modern savage rifles out of the box they shoot better than I can. I will be adding a savage 22lr this year as well.


----------



## Marshy

Conquistador3 said:


> Factor in the inevitable retail NG price hikes and you'll pay it back a year, a year and a half earlier than expected.
> The beauty of firewood is it can be hoarded at the most convenient time and, if properly stored, will last years. NG by contrast cannot be hoarded. My grandfather had an LNG tank on the farm he filled when prices were low but that thing was a nightmare as far as maintenance and certifications went and I can only imagine things got much worse in the meantime. That's the reason he mostly used firewood.


Market for NG is competitive. With colder weather like we are having in the NE more and more NG generators come on line to meet peak demands. The infrastructure can only handle so much before demand exceeds supply capability. Preference will be given to residential heating but at a higher price. With the closing of Vermont Yankee nuclear plant and eventual closure of Indian Point nuclear the demand for NG will increase more. I guess what I'm saying is firewood becomes easier to justify.

I've seen two propane deliveries across the street. It gave me a big smile.

Some local county temps last night. 



We got snow. 



My basement temp.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The first time I really appreciated a synthetic stock was when I shot a friends 338 Win Mag at the range. The rifle was a fairly light weight Model 70, and being used to shooting my wood stock 300 Win Mag, I thought that lighter gun was going to punish me. But that fiberglass stock absorbed the recoil so well it almost felt like I was shooting a 243. I came very close to buying that gun from him, but he moved away before I pulled the trigger on that deal.
> 
> The fit and nice recoil pad on my Ruger Amer Rifle also results in a very pleasant to shoot gun.
> 
> After separating my shoulder while wrestling at college, shooting my 348 Winchester became very unpleasant. Before that, it never bothered me much.


I have developed neck issues and heavy recoil guns tend to bother me. Seems to jar things out of whack with the recoil. Previously I never had any issues other than a sore shoulder.

Duck hunting in warm weather really does it because you are firing a good number of rounds. Glad I sold my 3.5" gun as those really punished you lol


----------



## svk

-46 in International Falls MN last night which is about 45 miles from my hunting cabin. Was only -4 outside when I checked in on the house at 10:30 this morning.


----------



## MustangMike

Single digit F here today, cold!!!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Single digit F here today, cold!!!



We started at 9* when I woke up we are up to 16* its a heat wave. Just brought in another load of wood and I just keep throwing them in the fire.


----------



## Marshy




----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> How much is that new saw setting you back again? Free wood gets expensive after a while...with the new trailer and the new truck to haul it and the log jack and the fiskars and all the other stuff. And once the CAD kicks in....well you may as well not have started, since...
> 
> View attachment 621288
> 
> 
> and CAD gets expensive as Cowgirl is starting to find out.
> 
> But if you just used electricity or gas, you couldn't post pics of your wood on the interweb. Well not here at least .


I might have to redo my math but I think I have a 3yr payback plan, and thats with 2 stoves in the basement and one in the garage.


----------



## svk

What price per cord do you guys put on your scrounged wood? Even if you depreciate the cost of the saw over a couple hundred cords, the fuel/oil/chain/truck gas does need to be counted.

If I haul wood from the hunting cabin to home I think I am at about $35 per cord all in, and that doesn't count if I stop at the store along the way and spend 10 bucks on beef jerky and soda


----------



## LondonNeil

I don't worry too much but....
-Car fuel to collect wood and. 2 stroke fuel, less than 3 UK gallons per cord, so about £18
- less than a litre of bar oil, £5
- 60 ml or so of mix oil, £2
- a bit of chain wear, some other consumables accounting...£5

So under £35/ cord, okay that's more than I thought.....add a year to my payback calcs..... So I'm aiming at 6.


----------



## James Miller

Iv never really looked at what it costs me to make fire wood. Are stove is near 20 years old so probly paid for its self a few times over. Figure I couldn't get into a new 60cc Stihl or Husky for the combined price of my 2 echo's. I'm so cheap I have to borrow saws from Steve when the wood gets to big. Hoping to fix that this year though. Pretty cheap but not free I guess.


----------



## KiwiBro

Marshy said:


> Market for NG is competitive. With colder weather like we are having in the NE more and more NG generators come on line to meet peak demands. The infrastructure can only handle so much before demand exceeds supply capability. Preference will be given to residential heating but at a higher price. With the closing of Vermont Yankee nuclear plant and eventual closure of Indian Point nuclear the demand for NG will increase more. I guess what I'm saying is firewood becomes easier to justify.
> 
> I've seen two propane deliveries across the street. It gave me a big smile.
> 
> Some local county temps last night.
> View attachment 621344
> 
> 
> We got snow.
> View attachment 621345
> 
> 
> My basement temp.
> View attachment 621343


A warm and fluffy 28°C here yesterday. Fishing is getting better, with bigger fish and longer fights. Worst problem this time of year are the phucking muppets in boats that haven't a clue or don't give a rats arse about other craft as they storm passed me and my 4" of freeboard while I'm fighting a fish and have little control over which way the bow/stern is pointing. Nearly been tipped out a few times now. Trailer (boat) trash. I wish they'd piss off back to whatever stacked urban shoebox they crawled out of.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Iv never really looked at what it costs me to make fire wood.


That's the best way to go I reckon.


----------



## rarefish383

Why on earth would I want to do that? All I'd find out is that I was spending more than I was making. Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> and CAD gets expensive as Cowgirl is starting to find out.


Is this some cleverly constructed attempt to avoid the cognitive dissonance? A layer or two to avoid the guilt?
When Cowgirl buries that bar in wood and the saw doesn't complain, the wide smile will confirm your plan to enable an accomplice has been accomplished. Twice the CAD with half the guilt. Cunning bugger. She'll be taking the 'roo to town for new tyres soon.


----------



## MustangMike

When I first started heating my house by wood, it was out of necessity, in 1979 the Energy Crisis (resulting from Iranian revolution) tripled the price of fuel oil, so a $35 air tight kit for a 55 gal drum, and a Homelite Super 2 (14" bar) paid for itself almost immediately! There was no choice!

But once I started doing it, I did not want to stop. Part of it was just to maintain my independence regardless of price or energy blackouts.


----------



## 54bogger

Cut a load of white oak today.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've found a good way to use my shorts! I get a lot of shorts as I collect from the tree service guy's pile and all the bigger diameter stuff is bucked up, often very short, 6" is not uncommon. With a small stove I'm burning 12-13" stuff, I can shove a couple of shorts end to end but sometimes they are just too big. However stove #2 is slightly narrower but slightly deeper. Taking only 10" splits I've been sorting shorts into one bag as I take from the pile and move these by the new stove. Now comes the good bit. 6" fits nicely north south! I like this as I can ram the tiny firebox utterly full and not fear a log-alanche hitting the door glass and cracking it. Even a ickle 5kW nominal (that's about 18000 Btu/hour I think) can throw serious heat when rammed, even just idling. I now like my shorts!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Don’t forget to factor in the additional cost spending time on the scrounging thread!
Anyway yesterday I was still enjoying my very very late thirties. But alas that is now a memory


----------



## 95custmz

Happy Birthday, Old Man.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday! Welcome to the forties


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> When I first started heating my house by wood, it was out of necessity, in 1979 the Energy Crisis (resulting from Iranian revolution) tripled the price of fuel oil, so a $35 air tight kit for a 55 gal drum, and a Homelite Super 2 (14" bar) paid for itself almost immediately! There was no choice!
> 
> But once I started doing it, I did not want to stop. Part of it was just to maintain my independence regardless of price or energy blackouts.


Dang it Uncle Mike you stole what I was going to write, its about independence for me. Fudge the oil man! He can kiss my arse if he thinks he's gonna get my $$$. I like the exercise and the fresh air and the adrenaline rush when dropping a nasty tree. There is no price tag I can put on it anymore, I spend too much time in my office and firewood is the way I get to remind myself "I'm still a man". My next house, sure I could afford now to burn oil for heat, but screw that, I want a outdoor burner for 80% of the heat and a nice looking (for the wife) insert in a beautiful stone "fireplace/mantle" in my living room for those weeks like we're having this week. It doesn't matter how much money I ever make, giving the bastard oil companies money for my car is enough, I'm not gonna give those Saudi sons a bitches any more of my hard earned money than I have too!


----------



## dancan

Forties ?
Isn't that the new 20's ?


----------



## farmer steve

54bogger said:


> Cut a load of white oak today.
> where's the snow?
> 
> View attachment 621442
> View attachment 621443





Jeffkrib said:


> Don’t forget to factor in the additional cost spending time on the scrounging thread!
> Anyway yesterday I was still enjoying my very very late thirties. But alas that is now a memory


happy belated birthday Jeff. scrounging thread time.PRICELESS.  hope i'm around to see your post."yesterday i was in my very,very late fifties."


----------



## dancan

Did I tell you guys about my B'day a couple of weeks ago ? 
Well , forgive me if I did but I had one of my crazier customers stop in , I said to her "Geez , you here to wish me a happy B'Day ?"
She sez "It's your B'Day , let me give you a hug !" so , she comes over , gives me a hug , grabs both my hands and then rubs them all over her boobs , sez "Happy B'Day ! But I didn't know it was your B'day , my husband sent me over for you to check my oil ...." I asked for a happy ending , she said "Maybe next year ... " 
More than 50=The new 25 , I'm not dead yet but don't tell my wife lol


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> bring my favorite Canuckistan brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: translation for you non-french speakers. the end of the world








But are you worthy !

Yes , that is an awesome beer , in my top 5 favs


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, Happy Birthday YOUNG MAN!!!

And Matt, that is no way to talk about those Texan's like your sister!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Did I tell you guys about my B'day a couple of weeks ago ?
> Well , forgive me if I did but I had one of my crazier customers stop in , I said to her "Geez , you here to wish me a happy B'Day ?"
> She sez "It's your B'Day , let me give you a hug !" so , she comes over , gives me a hug , grabs both my hands and then rubs them all over her boobs , sez "Happy B'Day ! But I didn't know it was your B'day , my husband sent me over for you to check my oil ...." I asked for a happy ending , she said "Maybe next year ... "
> More than 50=The new 25 , I'm not dead yet but don't tell my wife lol


yeah, you told us already but not the part about actually asking for a happy ending. Up until that point I think you were passing that test but ya blew it ;-) Like most of us would.


----------



## JustJeff

Around here wood goes for $80 per facecord. I figure it takes me an hour to cut, hour to load and haul, hour to split, hour to stack... if I pay myself $20 per hour- there’s my $80. Out of that comes gas, oil, chains... so I probably make less than 15 an hour. It’s cheaper than propane and I get to keep my house as warm as I like. And there’s the independence thing. 
I just look at it as a hobby that heats my house.


----------



## dancan

Kiwi , I always like a happy ending lol
I had another of my crazier one in today , we were talking while the guys were working on her car , she said she had a dream and she had to change her name to Ryder so I had to forget her old name , (Yes , she's a bit "Out There") I looked at her and said "I might be older but I can use word association to remember new names so Ryder spelled differently will be real easy for me to remember , no comment ..." So ... She started to laugh and maybe it wasn't such a good choice of names lol , we kept on talking about all kinds of stuff ...
I loves me a good scrounge , spruce is good lol


----------



## dancan

And it's 72 in the house on scrounged wood with green grass and 5F outside


----------



## MechanicMatt

The closer I get to Forty the more I'm starting to think that way, but then there are days my right knee says, no fool your not 20 anymore. 

Just for the record, 8* on the way home and it was 69* when I got home, she must have been slacking today. Well can't say that, she filled the wood hoop so, I will not complain.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 621489
> The closer I get to Forty the more I'm starting to think that way, but then there are days my right knee says, no fool your not 20 anymore.
> 
> Just for the record, 8* on the way home and it was 69* when I got home, she must have been slacking today. Well can't say that, she filled the wood hoop so, I will not complain.


Almost 70 in the house is running in my underware temps but the wife would be happy.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy birthday Jeff K!

You. 
Old.
Fart.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> You.
> Old.
> Fart.



NOT!!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Don’t forget to factor in the additional cost spending time on the scrounging thread!
> Anyway yesterday I was still enjoying my very very late thirties. But alas that is now a memory


Happy birthday, young whipper snapper. Now you can start having glorious mid-life crisis.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm waiting till March and I can start drawing social security, then I might be able to afford a mid life crisis. My 68 Cuda convertible keeps crying, fix me, fix me, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Around here wood goes for $80 per facecord. I figure it takes me an hour to cut, hour to load and haul, hour to split, hour to stack... if I pay myself $20 per hour- there’s my $80. Out of that comes gas, oil, chains... so I probably make less than 15 an hour. It’s cheaper than propane and I get to keep my house as warm as I like. And there’s the independence thing.
> I just look at it as a hobby that heats my house.



If I factor in the time bringing wood to the stove, feeding the stove, sweeping up the wood mess and the ash and so on I'm probably down to £5/hour. But as you say, it's a hobby, a hobby that keeps me fit, is good for the environment, gets me fresh air AND saves money. If I stop enjoying it though then I'll stop doing it.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Iv never really looked at what it costs me to make fire wood. Are stove is near 20 years old so probly paid for its self a few times over. Figure I couldn't get into a new 60cc Stihl or Husky for the combined price of my 2 echo's. I'm so cheap I have to borrow saws from Steve when the wood gets to big. Hoping to fix that this year though. Pretty cheap but not free I guess.



Keep a close eye on craigslist and you will find a 70cc saw thats less than at least one of those echo's.


----------



## nomad_archer

As to the cost of firewooding, I have absolutly no idea how much I spend or have spent on it and I dont wanna know. I dont care. I do know when its 75* in the house and 2* outside and the heat pump isn't running I am coming out ahead. Plus I love wood heat something just special about it.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> As to the cost of firewooding, I have absolutly no idea how much I spend or have spent on it and I dont wanna know. I dont care. I do know when its 75* in the house and 2* outside and I'm not sitting in a treestand freezing my nutz off I am coming out ahead. Plus I love wood heat something just special about it.


fixed it for ya Trevor.  stihl waiting on them to pick the corn across the street.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> fixed it for ya Trevor.  stihl waiting on them to pick the corn across the street.



Really they still didnt pick that corn. Do you need a deer dog next friday, I believe I am off work.


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> If I factor in the time bringing wood to the stove, feeding the stove, sweeping up the wood mess and the ash and so on I'm probably down to £5/hour. But as you say, it's a hobby, a hobby that keeps me fit, is good for the environment, gets me fresh air AND saves money. If I stop enjoying it though then I'll stop doing it.



Forgot to say, the reason I started was for the glorious ambience of a stove with flames licking away. I've also learnt it dries the damp out the house beautifully and I've read it reduces airborne dust too, although not sure I've noticed that.... But then I don't tend to do any dusting beyond the hearth


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Really they still didnt pick that corn. Do you need a deer dog next friday, I believe I am off work.


could be a plan. i'll let you know.


----------



## James Miller

Going out to help my uncle after work. Says his jred won't get the job done. Pics to follow.


----------



## Logger nate

Finally had some time to scrounge some more of the red fir blow down on my moms place for her 
Frozen wood sure splits nice, all loaded ready to head to the house.
Was kind of surprised when the 4 wheeler spun out about halfway up the driveway, knew it was a little icy but thought with the weight on the 4 wheeler it would make it.
Finally made it on 4th try after going off to the side and getting off the paved drive.
She has been using her wood stove more than I expected so might have to do this more often. Stove seems to work well, produces a lot of heat for the amount of wood it burns


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is that ATV 4WD?


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Is that ATV 4WD?


Yes sir, no diff lock on front but yes it’s 4WD.


----------



## nomad_archer

Logger nate said:


> Finally had some time to scrounge some more of the red fir blow down on my moms place for her View attachment 621602
> Frozen wood sure splits nice, all loaded ready to head to the house.View attachment 621597
> Was kind of surprised when the 4 wheeler spun out about halfway up the driveway, knew it was a little icy but thought with the weight on the 4 wheeler it would make it.View attachment 621598
> Finally made it on 4th try after going off to the side and getting off the paved drive.View attachment 621599
> She has been using her wood stove more than I expected so might have to do this more often. Stove seems to work well, produces a lot of heat for the amount of wood it burnsView attachment 621601



Now that is a saw scabbard if I ever saw one!


----------



## LondonNeil

Logger nate said:


> Finally had some time to scrounge some more of the red fir blow down on my moms place for her View attachment 621602
> Frozen wood sure splits nice, all loaded ready to head to the house.View attachment 621597
> Was kind of surprised when the 4 wheeler spun out about halfway up the driveway, knew it was a little icy but thought with the weight on the 4 wheeler it would make it.View attachment 621598
> Finally made it on 4th try after going off to the side and getting off the paved drive.View attachment 621599
> She has been using her wood stove more than I expected so might have to do this more often. Stove seems to work well, produces a lot of heat for the amount of wood it burnsView attachment 621601



Pretty stove


----------



## MustangMike

STUPID ME!!! I got a Chinese 660 running last week, motor sounded great, but it did not oil!!!

So I finished up the next one, and same result! Then I started thinking about it. These 660s drink a lot, so I just put about 1/3 tank of fuel in em, in case there is carb trouble you don't want a full tank. (The first one I built the valve had to be adujsted).

So I did the same on the oiler side ... BIG MISTAKE!!! As I thought about it, I realized the oiler probably needs to be primed, like an old water pump, so the tank needs to be near full for it to work the first time.

That was it ... both oilers work ... I feel foolish.

On the bright side, both saws are done and ready to go, with Cross MMWS P+Cs. They both sound real good, can't wait to get them into some wood.

Here are the Asian Twins, ready to go:


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 621589
> Going out to help my uncle after work. Says his jred won't get the job done. Pics to follow.


don't let him run that 036 or he will want to sell that j red.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> don't let him run that 036 or he will want to sell that j red.


He won't sell the jred. But he did like the 036. When the chain on the Stihl started to dull I pulled out the Del saw to finish the job. They ask why I brought 2 big saws and I told them I didn't want to file outside when its 15*


----------



## MechanicMatt

036, big saw........ hehehehehe your a funny guy


Hey Uncle Mike, nice job! They look great, pops is gonna love his big saw! He's only had that 28inch bar and chain for a few years now.....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nice sittin inside watchin it snow outside with the big 30 rollin plumes of steam out into the cold humid air...


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think I figured out my coal issue...last couple days I been pushing the big hot coals over to the right so I can get down to the powder on the bottom of the left side, then push the top layer back over to the left and get the powder out of the bottom of the right side, then even the coals back out. I still get to keep the fresh hot coals and gain room in the stove. Dump the hot stuff in the firepit outside and worry about it in the spring, which the last couple years in central Ohio spring starts in February.


----------



## woodchip rookie

And I got the 16" bar off the 445 and put on the 550. Man I hope that saw kicks as much ass as it looks like it will. Thats a serious lookin saw. Small, light, (and hopefully) powerfull. That saw may be my go-to saw for just about everything. I still have the t540 though for the higher smaller stuff, but when I get to the stuff that looks like its 550 time its on.

Question...Since I "overpower" my bars, can I file the depth guages (rakers) down farther than standard guage depth? Do they make a guage set that does like .030" rather than the standard .020/.025" depths? or even farther like .035/.040"?


----------



## James Miller

This followed me home today. He said muff mod and tune.
pretty sure this won't apply when he gets it back.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey Uncle Mike, nice job! They look great, pops is gonna love his big saw! He's only had that 28inch bar and chain for a few years now.....



Can't wait to get these bad boys into some wood, but it is going to be arctic cold for the next couple of weeks! May just have to dress up and do it anyway.

I hear Bill may need more wood cut. If he gets the logs, I may go over and put some time on these things.

The previous 2 Cross cylinders I had were different from one another, but these two are like twins, and I think I'm gonna like em!


----------



## MustangMike

Also, they both have OEM piston bearings and piston pin clips, so I think they will hold up well.

I'm almost afraid I will like em so much I won't want to move em on, but I'm up to 13 runners now, including 2 - 066s, 2- Asian 660s, and one Asian MS 710!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Also, they both have OEM piston bearings and piston pin clips, so I think they will hold up well.
> 
> I'm almost afraid I will like em so much I won't want to move em on, but I'm up to 13 runners now, including 2 - 066s, 2- Asian 660s, and one Asian MS 710!


Those Asian saws look interesting. The cross kit, is it ported or just stock? Approximately how much $ do you have in one?
I have enough projects on the go but it looks like it could be fun to put one together.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I figured out my coal issue...last couple days I been pushing the big hot coals over to the right so I can get down to the powder on the bottom of the left side, then push the top layer back over to the left and get the powder out of the bottom of the right side, then even the coals back out. I still get to keep the fresh hot coals and gain room in the stove. Dump the hot stuff in the firepit outside and worry about it in the spring, which the last couple years in central Ohio spring starts in February.



Yep, your strategy of moving the coals around to remove ash when it has burned down a bit is good. There's plenty of heat value in the coals and they radiate plenty so you want to keep them in there but unless it is really hot they don't burn down fully themselves. Depends a bit on the species of wood I'm putting in there but if I load it fully every time the coals will accumulate to a significant extent. So now and then I'll rake the coals forward a bit (the air movement in my heater is down the front glass then towards the back then up and then towards the front - so stuff at the front burns fastest) and put a couple of small pieces in that burn faster and keep sucking plenty of air in - that helps the coals burn down well so you're maximising your heat out of your wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Or just burn spruce* ..... You'll not have a coal problem.


*Other softwoods are available.


----------



## rarefish383

I forgot to take pics before we finished cutting it up. White Pine anyone? I split a couple pieces with an old ax that was laying around, popped like popcorn, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

For perspective, that's my 660 with 25" bar on the stump, Joe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Thanks for all the kind birthday wishes guys


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I forgot to take pics before we finished cutting it up. White Pine anyone? I split a couple pieces with an old ax that was laying around, popped like popcorn, Joe.


looks like some other dead trees in them pics Joe. ash maybe?


----------



## rarefish383

When they built that McMansion in the background they back filled the whole front yard about 4' deep. All of the trees are dying, there are a bunch of BIG Tulip Poplars that are so dead they are falling apart. No Ash, a couple small Maples, Mulberry, the rest are Poplars, Joe.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Wow .. I unplug for 2 days and you all left me behind..
So Happy birthday Jeff 
Mike I wish you would hurry up and put the Asian saws in some wood I may have some milling to do 
James 5 Cubes plus make a big saw lol but you can get by with 70cc
Joe life gets in the way but I don't know how that muscle car is not calling your name

I will catch up more later was only calling for a dusting of snow but I have 3 so I am going to start moving some I was hoping to broom the drive way


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> And I got the 16" bar off the 445 and put on the 550. Man I hope that saw kicks as much ass as it looks like it will. Thats a serious lookin saw. Small, light, (and hopefully) powerfull. That saw may be my go-to saw for just about everything. I still have the t540 though for the higher smaller stuff, but when I get to the stuff that looks like its 550 time its on.
> 
> Question...Since I "overpower" my bars, can I file the depth guages (rakers) down farther than standard guage depth? Do they make a guage set that does like .030" rather than the standard .020/.025" depths? or even farther like .035/.040"?


Yes you can. Go slow when taking down the rakers though. You want the saw to self feed and stay in the powerband but not bog. I'm not sure if they make depth gauge tools that measure outside .025 but @Philbert might know.

I have one chain that came with a saw that "wouldn't cut". The corner of the tooth was messed up and they took the rakers down WAY too far because they thought that was the issue. Philbert ground the tooth past the damage and reshaped the front of the rakers with one of those fancy grinding wheels. After taking a lot of material off the tooth, the rakers were still about .040 down. I haven't tried it in hardwood but in softwood my 550 pulls it awesomely.


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> Those Asian saws look interesting. The cross kit, is it ported or just stock? Approximately how much $ do you have in one?
> I have enough projects on the go but it looks like it could be fun to put one together.



With OEM piston pin bearing and piston clips, less than $300 each. The chain adjusters take some effort to get them to work. OEM adjusters are very expensive. It is nice to have "clean stuff" I can bring into the heated basement to work on.

I ordered them as a package with the Cross P+C. They are a MMWS design, but other than checking the bevels on the ports and correcting any obvious errors (the outside of the intake was not centered, I fixed that on both).

Other than that, I did not do any port work to the cylinders. The ports that come on them are larger than stock (I guess like a 1/2 ported saw).

W/O a base gasket I got .020 squish, and Ex 104, Trans 122, and Intake 83. Not perfect, but not bad.

I previously put a Cross P+C on a 066, and it is featured on the HL Supply website - youtube - Cross vs OEM. That saw is still running very well.


----------



## svk

Mike, is the "cross" cylinder designed with the Chinese saws in mind or does it work on a Stihl too?


----------



## JustJeff

I was wondering. I saw the cross kits on the MMWS site and they were pretty cheap. For that price I knew they didn’t have any time in them. Wasn’t sure if that was what you used or if they doctored one up. Also noticed the MustangMike 261 on that site as well. Look forward to seeing a video of those Asian 660’s eating (hint hint).


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Or just burn spruce* ..... You'll not have a coal problem.
> 
> 
> *Other softwoods are available.


Thats what I like about silver maple. Smells better than pine, no sap/resin to get stuck in the saws, and silver maples grow like dandelions here.


----------



## JustJeff

There’s the link. Mike looks just what you’d picture an accountant looking like.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got the tiny little bit of sugar maple I been hiding from myself for 2yrs brought down by the stove. Now use it wisely....


----------



## dancan

10 F here and still summer so off to scrounge !


----------



## James Miller

@svk you've done a few of the small echo cat muffs. What do you think of leaving the deflector like this with the top piece out.
and what works best for gutting the cat? Drill bit, hole saw, air chisel.


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Wow .. I unplug for 2 days and you all left me behind..
> So Happy birthday Jeff
> Mike I wish you would hurry up and put the Asian saws in some wood I may have some milling to do
> James 5 Cubes plus make a big saw lol but you can get by with 70cc
> Joe life gets in the way but I don't know how that muscle car is not calling your name
> 
> I will catch up more later was only calling for a dusting of snow but I have 3 so I am going to start moving some I was hoping to broom the drive way


When what they have is 30-40cc saws a pare of 60s with a 20 and 25 inch bar probly looked huge.


----------



## MustangMike

That vid shows the Cross P+C on my 066. They fit either Asian or OEM 066/660s. They run pretty darn good IMO, the original cylinder on that 066 was a strong one. I have seen a lot of 660s that are more anemic.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I'm not sure if they make depth gauge tools that measure outside .025 but @Philbert might know.



Fixed offset depth gauge tools at 0.025" and 0.030" are pretty easy to find. Oregon also offers 0.050", 0.060", and 0.070" for harvester chains.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chainsaw-Chain/Files-Filing-Accessories/Depth-Guage-Maintenance-Tools/

Through the years there have also been adjustable depth gauge tools, as well as the File-O-Plate / constant angle type tools.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/depth-gauge-tools-for-saw-chain.279374/

These are handier for measuring existing depth gauge offsets than for setting them.
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...l-indicator-feedback-on-marketability.295188/

Or you can use a grinder or Granberg type tool, after setting the initial depth gauge with a feeler gauge.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/depth-gauges-on-a-grinder.200410/

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Yes you can. Go slow when taking down the rakers though. You want the saw to self feed and stay in the powerband but not bog. I'm not sure if they make depth gauge tools that measure outside .025 but @Philbert might know.
> 
> I have one chain that came with a saw that "wouldn't cut". The corner of the tooth was messed up and they took the rakers down WAY too far because they thought that was the issue. Philbert ground the tooth past the damage and reshaped the front of the rakers with one of those fancy grinding wheels. After taking a lot of material off the tooth, the rakers were still about .040 down. I haven't tried it in hardwood but in softwood my 550 pulls it awesomely.



Yes they do. Stihl has a 025 and an 030. I use the 030 on all my chains and have cut soft wood, and locusst with an MS310, 361, and 441 with no 'bogging' The Stihl depth gauges also have a very nice 'hook' on one end just for cleaning out the bar grove


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks for all the kind birthday wishes guys



Well, what did you get then? Something 'extra special' from Mrs Krib? New fiskars perhaps? Or maybe even a new Stihl starting with a 4 or better? 

Don't keep us waiting and guessing!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 621845
> View attachment 621844
> @svk you've done a few of the small echo cat muffs. What do you think of leaving the deflector like this with the top piece out.View attachment 621845
> and what works best for gutting the cat? Drill bit, hole saw, air chisel.



Do you want to do it right or do it easy?

We put the engine side of the muffler in a vice and heated up the lip over the exterior facing side. Pry the lip open and pull the exterior half off. Cut the cat out then reheat and recrimp the muffler together. 

My saw has the exterior deflector and screen removed although I carry it with me in case I'm cutting in dry conditions. 

I used the same log and chain to test before and after muffler mod. My 352 went from 11 second cut times to 7.5 seconds. Big difference!


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Do you want to do it right or do it easy?
> 
> We put the engine side of the muffler in a vice and heated up the lip over the exterior facing side. Pry the lip open and pull the exterior half off. Cut the cat out then reheat and recrimp the muffler together.
> 
> My saw has the exterior deflector and screen removed although I carry it with me in case I'm cutting in dry conditions.
> 
> I used the same log and chain to test before and after muffler mod. My 352 went from 11 second cut times to 7.5 seconds. Big difference!


I guess I did it easy. 
I used a hole saw in a drill press and just opened the cat housing all the way threw. Basicly a straight shot to the deflector. Washed the muff out with soap and water 4 times to get any junk out. 
All back together idle and low are set about right. Going to hit the wood pile tomorrow and find something to tune the high in. Deflector and spark screen stay on this saw as its not mine.


----------



## svk

Nice work. As long as all the bits and pieces are out you are good to go!


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Wow .. I unplug for 2 days and you all left me behind..
> So Happy birthday Jeff
> Mike I wish you would hurry up and put the Asian saws in some wood I may have some milling to do
> James 5 Cubes plus make a big saw lol but you can get by with 70cc
> Joe life gets in the way but I don't know how that muscle car is not calling your name
> 
> I will catch up more later was only calling for a dusting of snow but I have 3 so I am going to start moving some I was hoping to broom the drive way


Hi Dave. our "dusting turned in to about 5 inches.  asked the farmer when he was cutting the corn and they are waiting on it to get drier.  the big old oak is just waiting on us.


----------



## farmer steve

drug this ash tree out today so i have something to saw in the new year. gotta get started right.


----------



## chucker

!! what you do on the first day of the new year, you will be doing the rest of the year.... start your saw's scrounger's.


----------



## Lowhog

chucker said:


> !! what you do on the first day of the new year, you will be doing the rest of the year.... start your saw's scrounger's.


I'll stay in the house while its 20 below here in Ottertail.


----------



## chucker

Lowhog said:


> I'll stay in the house while its 20 below here in Ottertail.


well normally I would say "I am right behind you" ... but in this case "I am right at home " on this one! lol to danged cold to even go to the set/heated fish house where the eye's are biting!! lol


----------



## dancan

Since it's still summer up here in Igloo that beeline with the tractor to the land of spruce and honey paid off !






Spruce from the side of the road on the way in .
The main objective for the day was to work an ATV trail that had some dead standing and broken tops .





On the way to this trail we cut and hauled roadside another load of tree length spruce and maple for later retrieval [sorry , no pics of that hitch ].
Here's today's trail haul .











Scrounge on gentleman !!!


----------



## JustJeff

Been very cold here for December. High of -14C today. Spent part of the day riding snowmobile trails. It’s the reason I scrounge, propane savings pay for insurance and trail pass. Supposed to be sure enough cold tomorrow, some places are cancelling outdoor New Years celebrations. I plan on riding when I’m not stuffing the stove.


----------



## flatbroke

Had a tough day scrounging. Could have used a brush dragger. But no luck


----------



## dancan

Since this polar vortex has landed we've been lucky , Maine and New Hampshire are certainly way more southerly than me but their temps are like upper Canada .
I'm glad I burn wood , there are reports of electricity grid problems and I hear some areas are having natgas shortages .
-12C/10F tonight for me and no snow , My brother lives 3 hours south of me , closer to Maine and it's been snowing there on and off for the last 4 days .


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Also, they both have OEM piston bearings and piston pin clips, so I think they will hold up well.
> 
> I'm almost afraid I will like em so much I won't want to move em on, but I'm up to 13 runners now, including 2 - 066s, 2- Asian 660s, and one Asian MS 710!


I haven't been keeping up but when did you get into Asian knock offs?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> drug this ash tree out today so i have something to saw in the new year. gotta get started right.
> View attachment 621941


Must have snowed its self out on the hill. I don't think we even got to the 2" they called for here.


----------



## chucker

flatbroke said:


> Had a tough day scrounging. Could have used a brush dragger. But no luck View attachment 621970


!! looking pretty fridged there so better get them car harts out to keep the chill off the muscle shirts....


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> View attachment 621845
> View attachment 621844
> @svk you've done a few of the small echo cat muffs. What do you think of leaving the deflector like this with the top piece out.View attachment 621845
> and what works best for gutting the cat? Drill bit, hole saw, air chisel.


Hole saw is the ticket.


----------



## flatbroke

chucker said:


> !! looking pretty fridged there so better get them car harts out to keep the chill off the muscle shirts....



Was lucky to clear the zipper, shrinkage factor was out of control


----------



## chucker

know this!! lol 2" wood tool and a 4" tool pouch don't work well! lol easy to get lost!


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> -12C/10F tonight for me and no snow ,


1F tonight. -5F this week. I might run out of sugar maple. Sure is nice heating the house with garbage though. I found a big log pile on the side of the road yesterday. Its on a construction site. Looks like they were clearing trees and piled up the stuff that wouldnt fit in the chipper. I dont know if loggers are comming to get it though. Would they leave money wood on the ground like that?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Must have snowed its self out on the hill. I don't think we even got to the 2" they called for here.


i noticed that when i went to the beer store and bank. prolly 5-6 inches here.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> i noticed that when i went to the beer store and bank. prolly 5-6 inches here.


We have about 6" here also.....cleaned a couple of the neighbors driveway....tryin to get some brownie points...


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> I haven't been keeping up but when did you get into Asian knock offs?



When they had the group purchase last year. Under $250 for a complete 660 with Cross P+C to your door, I could not resist. Ended up with 3 of them.

You get an entire box of parts with no instructions, and intriguing jig saw puzzle!


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> When they had the group purchase last year. Under $250 for a complete 660 with Cross P+C to your door, I could not resist. Ended up with 3 of them.
> 
> You get an entire box of parts with no instructions, and intriguing jig saw puzzle!



Well I am glad I wasn't paying attention then because I would have probably tried it. What you do you really have to lose? Although you can't really call it a 660. Cool deal let me know how it runs I may just "need" one for funsies. Alright time to get suited up its 11*F and time to meet my equally insane fishing buddy to go dodge icebergs and catch some fish.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> 1F tonight. -5F this week. I might run out of sugar maple. Sure is nice heating the house with garbage though. I found a big log pile on the side of the road yesterday. Its on a construction site. Looks like they were clearing trees and piled up the stuff that wouldnt fit in the chipper. I dont know if loggers are comming to get it though. Would they leave money wood on the ground like that?


I would ask what there doing with it. I got permission from a local home builder to take this entire pile last year.
Mostly ash and walnut. If you don't ask you'll never know.
This is about half of that pile. Other half went to my buddy that helped. Steve helped to. Lots of free wood out there if you ask every time you see something.


----------



## rarefish383

chucker said:


> !! what you do on the first day of the new year, you will be doing the rest of the year.... start your saw's scrounger's.


I'm heading up to Barley and Hops for a couple 12% triple IPA's called Darwins, with the guys from 24 hour campfire. If I do that all year, I won't be here next year, I'll be Darwin'ed out of the pool, Joe.


----------



## panolo

-22 this am and the warmest it is supposed to get is -8 today. Don't think I'll be doing anything wood related 'cept burning it.


----------



## dancan

WOoT !!!


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> Was lucky to clear the zipper, shrinkage factor was out of control





chucker said:


> know this!! lol 2" wood tool and a 4" tool pouch don't work well! lol easy to get lost!



One of the guys I used to duck hunt with would always joke on the colder days in the blind that on days like that he was always worried he'd accidentally pull out a hair instead and pee his pants


----------



## svk

It's still -29 up at the cabin. I dread to see my heat bill even with the heat down at 45.


----------



## MustangMike

nomad_archer said:


> Well I am glad I wasn't paying attention then because I would have probably tried it. What you do you really have to lose? Although you can't really call it a 660.



Right, it is not a real 660, but with the Cross P+C and OEM piston bearing and clips they seem pretty darn reliable, and will generally out run a stock 660. It also easily out cut my ported 460 in Hickory, which really surprised me, as my ported 460 is very strong. Just for reference, I've embarrassed some stock 660s with my 044.

Also, none of them blew up at the competition Randy had, and some of them were very strong runners.

They also pull a 36" bar very nicely, great for stumping or bucking large rounds.

I milled some pretty good size wood with the first one I did till the piston pin bearing started to get tired after about 10 tanks of fuel.

Tough to get much run time on them w/o milling, and I'm not going to do more of that till it is warmer.


----------



## svk

Would be interesting to see how they hold up to milling, especially the bearings and crank. I guess even if they hold up for 1/4 as long as a regular Stihl you are money ahead.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> It's still -29 up at the cabin. I dread to see my heat bill even with the heat down at 45.



Only 17 below here, coolant heater picked a nice time not to work on the tractor. Trying an old fashioned trick right now, see if it works so I can move some snow.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Would be interesting to see how they hold up to milling, especially the bearings and crank. I guess even if they hold up for 1/4 as long as a regular Stihl you are money ahead.



The originals were like Mac Trucks, if the copies are anywhere close, they will be well worth it. There is really nothing on it that can't be replaced, and for someone who only needs a long bar saw not and then, they are likely a great alternative.

But, you have to enjoy the challenge of the build. The do not go together as smoothly as OEM. IE, check port bevels on cylinder, center outside of intake port, lots of attention to get chain adjuster to work, enlarge plastic opening for spark plug hole, etc.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Today's work... well, not even a tank of fuel, but still plenty cold to be out cutting. Actually wasn't bad for a short session. And it was just into the neighbor's property. (She told me I can cut all I want after she had it logged 2 years ago.)


A little highly valuable black walnut firewood added yesterday. It will take a long time to clean up her woods at this pace.


Also spotted this while walking out to the cutting area.



I'm guessing a rabbit or other small woodland creature fell victim to an owl sometime last night. Looks to be the attack zone just below the small trees and wing prints in the snow to the right. Great Horned Owls, Barn Owls and Snowy Owls are all capable of taking rabbits - we have seen Great Horned Owls on our property and Snowy Owls have migrated into Michigan in big numbers this year. Could be a hawk or even an eagle, but it seemed to appear overnight.


----------



## dancan

Cody said:


> Only 17 below here, coolant heater picked a nice time not to work on the tractor. Trying an old fashioned trick right now, see if it works so I can move some snow.


Well , here's my second trip back to the tractor...


----------



## chucker

temps like this I wont even jingle a key!! burn up way to many things to get it started and then warmed up to just shut them down...


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Lots of free wood out there if you ask every time you see something.


I normally do but theres nothing there. Just some Cat pans parked out by the street. I'll have to investigate the 4WD capabilities of the scrounging machine and see if I can get close enough to the pans to see if they have company logos on them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Well , here's my second trip back to the tractor...


All the words are in Pluto. What is it?


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> All the words are in Pluto. What is it?


lol !! it's engine "NITRO GLYCERIN".... or "ACE" ADVANCED CHEMICAL EXPLOSIVE!!!.


----------



## Conquistador3

woodchip rookie said:


> All the words are in Pluto. What is it?



French-Canadian starting fluid.


----------



## Philbert

Conquistador3 said:


> French-Canadian starting fluid.


Used for starting French-Canadians???

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Went out to tune the high side on the 310 and thought it seemed grabby and stalled in the cut a few times. Whoever grinds my cousins chains has the rakers to low for 30cc of fury in my opinion.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy new year, scroungers!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy New Year back, and to all.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> WOoT !!!


Is that pappa or zogger smurf?


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> One of the guys I used to duck hunt with would always joke on the colder days in the blind that on days like that he was always worried he'd accidentally pull out a hair instead and pee his pants



I'm soon to be 83. On a good day I have some hopes of finding it.


----------



## chucker

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm soon to be 83. On a good day I have some hopes of finding it.


!! "HAPPY BIRTHDAY " !! Young Moses.. wishing you many more scrounging year's to come... and a great new year as well....


----------



## muddstopper

dancan said:


> Well , here's my second trip back to the tractor...


I have found that using penetrating oil, instead of either, doesnt wear out the rings and works just as well.


----------



## Cody

dancan said:


> Well , here's my second trip back to the tractor...



There's a holder for can's of ether on the 856, then you just push a button from in the cab while pressing the starter button as well. Never have used it although it does work, just don't like the idea of ether. 



chucker said:


> temps like this I wont even jingle a key!! burn up way to many things to get it started and then warmed up to just shut them down...



Cold oil is usually why I don't like to fun around with them in these temps.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> It's still -29 up at the cabin. I dread to see my heat bill even with the heat down at 45.


-28f here this am and never got above -10f today. The woodstove and the lp heater fired up.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Is that pappa or zogger smurf?



roncoinc , I couldn't find a Grumpy Smurf lol


----------



## JustJeff

High today of -15c. Money doesn’t grow on trees but firewood does! 
Happy New Years fellow scroungers!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> roncoinc , I couldn't find a Grumpy Smurf lol



But Ron is a good fella , he found me the best deal on my self releasing snatch block and with cantdog's help it made it all the way here to Nova Scotia


----------



## dancan

We were nice and warm here , -12C/10F with a windchill of -22C/-7F but it's 22C/72F in the house on scrounged wood 
We did some ice road logging 






And we added more to the log brough


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year to those of you that have decided to celebrate before us in North America and a Happy New Year to all on this continent !!!!
May you all have a successful and trouble free 2018 !


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Scrounged a little basswood to burn in neighbors shop yesterday. He has a lot of oak cut n stacked but didn't split it so its as wet as the day it was green cut.

The basswood burned surpising well and hot. Fast but took the chill off the -20°F air ya Canadians sent us.

Will probably cut the rest of it up to get through this cold snap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I went back to check on that construction site wood pile. Driving past the other day I barely got a glance as I was driving by and the speed limit on that road is 50mph so I was passing too fast to really get a good look. I pulled in where the excavating equipment was parked and looked at it. That pile is WAY bigger than I thought. Like 3 times the size of my truck. I saw 2 big trunks laying there that had the bases rotted out but I bet most of it is good, I didn't actually walk up to them but they looked 40"+ diameter. They had "no trespassing, cameras" blah blah blah signs up but I know theres no cameras. And in a white service body truck I could be in there all day and nobody would say anything or care. It definetly does not look like money wood, but I got a logo off the equipment (BOSS Excavating and grading)and a number from the "future site of an assisted living community" sign(866-549-9178) Nobody is going to pick up a fone right now but now that I got a minute it's time to do some looking. If I get permission to plow into that pile is there any central ohio scroungers on this thread?

I'm an hour West of my house at my parents now(730PM Eastern), loaded the stove with sugar about 5, I might drive back about 830, reload, then come back for the rest of the night. I can't stay here long tomorow morning either. Need to get back and get the big 30 going.


----------



## flatbroke

another rough day in the big city. Split some wood, cleaned up the saws for tomorrow’s scavenger hunt and entertained the grandson with the wood hauler. I need to find a way to clean this chain. It hardly spins on the bar. The bar channnel is clear. I took the clutch off, greased the bearings and all looked good. 





I’m a husky guy. This saw belongs to my brother.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well I don't know where the property owner(s) actually located but the excavating company is here in town local. Voicemails on all numbers dialed(understandably) but atleast I got good leads. Probably wont be able to actually talk to anybody till next year sometime. Like Tuesday


----------



## woodchip rookie

flatbroke said:


> This saw belongs to my brother.


Soak it in diesel.


----------



## flatbroke

woodchip rookie said:


> Soak it in diesel.


 Will give it a try. I searched the forum and saw that some purple stuff works too. I will try diesel. Overnight do the trick? Or does it take longer.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Happy New Year to those of you that have decided to celebrate before us in North America and a Happy New Year to all on this continent !!!!
> May you all have a successful and trouble free 2018 !


damn brother dancan, that there sounds like a helava fine toast for the new year! so same to you and our great family of scroungers where ever you may be. !!"HERE'S TO YOU" !!


----------



## Philbert

flatbroke said:


> I need to find a way to clean this chain. It hardly spins on the bar. The bar channnel is clear. . . .


Is it rust or dried grease and gunk?

If it is grease, soak the chain and clean the bar with a sodium hydroxide (lye) based degreaser like 'SuperClean' - less than 10 minutes (helps to use an old toothbrush).

See this thread:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philbert-meets-the-stihl-rs3.202969/

Philbert


----------



## flatbroke

Philbert said:


> Is it rust or dried grease and gunk.
> 
> If it is grease, soak the chain and clean the bar with a sodium hydroxide (lye) based degreaser like 'SiperClean'
> 
> Philbert


 That is a brand new Oregon chain that was used 1 day cutting. I got him 2 chains for Christmas since I don’t like hand filing Stihl brand chains. The file doesn’t seem to fit right. Any way I touched it up with the file as seen In this photo. The oak we were cutting had sap leaking out of the face cuts as if it had a faucet. really strange.


----------



## flatbroke

The fiskars maul also had sap running off of it after whacking a round. It looked like bar oil was poured on it.


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> That is a brand new Oregon chain that was used 1 day cutting. I got him 2 chains for Christmas since I don’t like hand filing Stihl brand chains. The file doesn’t seem to fit right. Any way I touched it up with the file as seen In this photo. The oak we were cutting had sap leaking out of the face cuts as if it had a faucet. really strange.


I've cut red and water oak that did that. Nasty sap that coats everything and is dried as hard as powdercoat!


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> I've cut red and water oak that did that. Nasty sap that coats everything and is dried as hard as powdercoat!


 Definitely.


----------



## Philbert

flatbroke said:


> That is a brand new Oregon chain that was used 1 day cutting. .


Use the SuperClean (or equivalent) 50:50 with water, soak 10 minutes; toothbrush; clean as new. Dry with compressed air or in a warm (200°F) oven for 20 minutes. Re-lube after sharpening (WD-40 penetrates well).

Philbert


----------



## Cody

Well, not exactly how I wanted it to go, and even once started it didn't want to move to well being 17 gallons of hydraulic oil at 20 below. At least now it's in the garage where it's 80 degrees warmer, might take two days for it to warm up though.





Had a tarp to keep heat in as well, amazing how long it actually took to get heat into the block. Learned my lesson on this one, not that I didn't know it already, but I also need to leave the bucket off it. Then again, last time I plugged it in a few weeks ago the heater worked.


----------



## foxtrot5

Had a guy in my neighborhood take down some trees, he said I could take whatever I wanted. I'm now at roughly 3 years cut and split, with probably another years worth still needing attention. Maybe if I go back and dig through the piles I could make that 2 years. Pictures will be following soon. Not bad work for a Husky 450 Rancher and a rented 20 ton Iron & Oak splitter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

flatbroke said:


> Will give it a try. I searched the forum and saw that some purple stuff works too. I will try diesel. Overnight do the trick? Or does it take longer.


If diesel works at all it will only take a couple minutes.


----------



## Cowboy254

First scrounge of the year. I was a bit slow-moving initially after last night's cricket club NYE function but came good after lunch. Didn't have to travel too far for this scrounge. This black wattle was trying to grow horizontally and broke about six months ago. Since then it has been sitting there annoying me but I had Mt Cowboy to move (which was next to it) and other wood to cut so it had to wait. I also had a couple of other wattle sticks that had fallen over elsewhere that needed shortening.




Wattle is a hardwood and some people like it but it has a few less BTUs than the worst of the local eucalypts and plenty of ash in it. It doesn't make big coals but seems to disintegrate into hundreds of small coals and lots of ash when burnt. I have used some of it to heat the house but more recently it has been firepit wood. Not only is it inferior firewood, it is actually ugly as well. This one was maybe 12 inches at the base.




A number of years ago I bought a log saw horse for this sort of thing. I have hardly ever used it since most of the stuff that I was cutting was way too big for it. Also if the log wasn't tied on and you tried to cut between the forks often wood bits would fall and hit the saw and knock it sideways into the metal fork. I never had kickback from this but it always made me uneasy. Certainly at that time I was less experienced so the fault was probably mine. In this particular case, I thought I'd dust it off to see if it made things any easier - which it did with these long skinny poles.




Messy trees to clean up. The small stuff makes great kindling though so I'll see if anyone else wants it before I torch it.




There was its mate next door that I had dropped a while back but hadn't cut the stump flush so I did that at the same time.




Here's the haul.




Toughest day of the year so far. I think I've earned this.




Hope the weather is nice, wherever you may be.


----------



## MustangMike

Single digits F here again, even the dogs pee fast as heck and come right back in!


----------



## foxtrot5

MustangMike said:


> Single digits F here again, even the dogs pee fast as heck and come right back in!



In the teens here and I literally had to push my dog out the door earlier. I swear she thinks she can just hold it all in until spring!


----------



## James Miller

flatbroke said:


> That is a brand new Oregon chain that was used 1 day cutting. I got him 2 chains for Christmas since I don’t like hand filing Stihl brand chains. The file doesn’t seem to fit right. Any way I touched it up with the file as seen In this photo. The oak we were cutting had sap leaking out of the face cuts as if it had a faucet. really strange.


Iv noticed that with the stihl chains also. My Echo's have Carlton chain and the file I use for them didn't seem to fit the chain on Steve's 036. After the first touchup or 2 everything seems normal. I'm sure when I take it back to Steve he will grab a file and give me a lesson in how to file chain .


----------



## James Miller

Happy new year all.


----------



## flatbroke

James Miller said:


> Happy new year all.


 Happy New Years. Im off to scrounge up some more.


----------



## rarefish383

7* when I got up, pretty cold for MD, Joe.


----------



## nighthunter

Happy new year to everyone
Now to properly start off a rant. This is the worst piece of SH*T i have ever bought (and ive bought some amount of it) i bought it to try and get some badly damaged chains that either been rocked or had hit steel. I didn't expect miracles with the chains but wanted to try get a few more uses for cutting pallets and stumping before i binned them, now back to the machine it was the dearest 1 one the shelves of that particular shop and also looked the best quality. So i took it out the box fully assembled and pluged it in to the wall and went to turn in on and i got a shock from it. I unplugged it and opened it to find a bare wire so i fixed that and it was fine since. I then read all the instructions twice and i set up a chain as per instructions and found that it cut nearly cleanly through a link on the chain even though it stated that it had a depth safety switch on it to avoid such a thing happening . Im only mentioning it here to avoid someone else being burned by it 
avoid it like the plague


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Iv noticed that with the stihl chains also. My Echo's have Carlton chain and the file I use for them didn't seem to fit the chain on Steve's 036. After the first touchup or 2 everything seems normal. I'm sure when I take it back to Steve he will grab a file and give me a lesson in how to file chain .


My stihl files fit my stihl chain just fine. They also fit the Oregon chain I use just the same. Unless you have the wrong size file I'm not sure how it couldnt work.


----------



## nomad_archer

@svk here is some of those grouse feathers you sent being put to good use.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> My stihl files fit my stihl chain just fine. They also fit the Oregon chain I use just the same. Unless you have the wrong size file I'm not sure how it couldnt work.


Don't know? It bothered me enough that I talked to Steve about it before I filed it the first time. He said they take a standard 3/8 file so file I did. Cuts fine so I assume its just me.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Don't know? It bothered me enough that I talked to Steve about it before I filed it the first time. He said they take a standard 3/8 file so file I did. Cuts fine so I assume its just me.



Interesting, I did notice stihl chain is a harder metal and takes more effort to file than the oregon chain I use. Maybe the different feel because of the type of metal that is being used is messing you up and your mind is throwing red flags like something is wrong?


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Don't know? It bothered me enough that I talked to Steve about it before I filed it the first time. He said they take a standard 3/8 file so file I did. Cuts fine so I assume its just me.


James, I didn't go back and see just what the file "fitting" problem was. If I'm in a Stihl dealers I get Stihl files, if I'm in Ace Hardware I get Oregon. It seems the first time I sharpen any chain the file is a little tight. I kind of have to massage it to get the first stroke or two, from there on out everything is fine, Joe.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> @svk here is some of those grouse feathers you sent being put to good use.


Awesome!


----------



## MustangMike

1) Stihl chain + plating is a little harder than most,

2) Stihl sometimes uses oddball sizes, a little tighter than others. After the first filing, all s/b OK.

3) We had below 0 F here today! Looks like Wed will be the heat wave, will get up to 27 F, then even colder. I think the Hi Fri is predicted to be < 10 F!!!

I don't mind in the 20s, but that is crazy! Indoor projects on those days!


----------



## dancan

Darn them hardwood coals ... Lol


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> Interesting, I did notice stihl chain is a harder metal and takes more effort to file than the oregon chain I use. Maybe the different feel because of the type of metal that is being used is messing you up and your mind is throwing red flags like something is wrong?


I use pferd files they seem to be more aggressive then most other files iv seen. May have something to do with it. It files fine now.


----------



## MustangMike

For 3/8 chain, Stihl sells files that are 13/64 instead of 7/32. 7/32 will work just fine, but is a little tight the first time you are using it.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Darn them hardwood coals ... Lol


No photo, just a "minus" sign.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Iv noticed that with the stihl chains also. My Echo's have Carlton chain and the file I use for them didn't seem to fit the chain on Steve's 036. After the first touchup or 2 everything seems normal. I'm sure when I take it back to Steve he will grab a file and give me a lesson in how to file chain .


 that was a brand new chain which i forgot when you asked about file size. takes a little finesse the first time or 2 filing. if you got that big oak noodled you did fine at filing.



MustangMike said:


> For 3/8 chain, Stihl sells files that are 13/64 instead of 7/32. 7/32 will work just fine, but is a little tight the first time you are using it.


i have found that the raker and cutter are a little tight on the stihl chains the first time filing. iv'e not tried the 7/32 file but may pick up a pack to try.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> No photo, just a "minus" sign.


the hardwood coals probably melted the lense.


----------



## dancan

??


----------



## Philbert

" . . ._ I burrowed a hole, in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee . . . _" - Robert Service


----------



## nighthunter

Speaking of files what brand do you prefer 'personally I find bacho a nd stihl good and long lasting


----------



## dancan

I've not seen bacho over here , I use stihl or pferd .


----------



## panolo

@dancan Looks to hot for spruce. Must have some cut up mini van tire in there!


----------



## svk

Lol!!


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> Speaking of files what brand do you prefer 'personally I find bacho a nd stihl good and long lasting



Stihl, for no other reason the dealer always gives a few to me for free when buying something else. You cannot beat free. 



dancan said:


> I've not seen bacho over here , I use stihl or pferd .



Bahco = Snap-on on the European market


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> ??



I saw it before but I don't see it now? I blame Y2.018K


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took the wife and kids to the Poconos for some fun for New Years Eve. We went sledding yesterday at 4* and froze, then to the restaurant for drinks and food. Finished the night off in the indoor pool. This morning we went on Polaris side by sides on a long tour. It was -7* when we ate breakfast but had warmed to 5* when we went riding, we were the only people that showed up, we were bundled from head to toe (the wife is a little crazy, but it paid off). Our tour guide must have liked that my kids knew all about the machines we were riding cause our 45 minute tour turned into a 1:15 tour with him bringing us to a place with all sorts of jumps and fun hill climbs. I was impressed that my wife was doing everything the tour guide and I were doing. I had the little one with me and the wife had the big girl. Ill post up pics later. We go to the same resort often and I was talking to the tour guide about summer activities there while the kids warmed up by the fire drinking hot chocolate. They are building a sporting clays field, so when we go back..... we'll be bringing our shot guns.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

They had a ton to do there, the cold kept most inside, luckily we are a little more "country" them most there and not afraid of the cold. While most were dressed for the party and dancing, we hit the pool. Had it mostly to ourselves. Hibachi was fun, the chef actually used to work at a hibachi two towns over from Uncle Mike in Mahopac, small world.


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> For 3/8 chain, Stihl sells files that are 13/64 instead of 7/32. 7/32 will work just fine, but is a little tight the first time you are using it.



Ahhhh, that is useful to know and explains some files I'd found on eBay.



Conquistador3 said:


> Bahco = Snap-on on the European market



Really? Banco = Sandvik. Didn't know snap on were the same


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> A little highly valuable black walnut firewood added yesterday. It will take a long time to clean up her woods at this pace.


More highly valuable black walnut firewood. Almost have that mess cleared up but found another mess under it! And 99 others that I haven't touched yet. There are maple, ash, and oak tangles all within spitting distance of this. 

I did break a chain which is unfortunate.


----------



## rarefish383

18* was nice working weather, down over the hill, out of the wind. Big Ash that snapped off in a wind storm back in the spring. Had to be careful it still had tension in the break. Noodled a couple pieces, man was it pretty wood, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## dancan

I've broken a Carlton and a Stihl chain over the years , the Stihl chain came back and a cutter popped a hole in the fuel tank of a MS361 . 

Piccy test .


----------



## rarefish383

That looks like you are driving on a river! I did a search for the Trygg chains. I had some trouble with the tire calculator, but it looked like some where between $800 and $1200 for a set, Joe.


----------



## foxtrot5

https://imgur.com/a/rgZmF

My scrounge for late 2017. There were supposed to be a few more pictures but I'm still figuring out how to take stills with my GoPro and messed them up.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I saw it before but I don't see it now? I blame Y2.018K


Yes it was there before and now it's gone


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, what did you get then? Something 'extra special' from Mrs Krib? New fiskars perhaps? Or maybe even a new Stihl starting with a 4 or better?
> 
> Don't keep us waiting and guessing!



Nothing chainsaw related for my 40th. We had 60 people over plus kids for my 40th and my wife and her mum cooked for everyone, it was a massive effort but so good to catch up with 40 years of friends. 
Thanks for posting Cowboy because you just gave me an idea. I received $300 worth of Bunnings vouchers, I was wondering what to buy, I could by me a Fisakers splitter.

A belated happy new year to everyone.


----------



## rarefish383

Happy B-Day Jeff, a little late, Joe.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> That looks like you are driving on a river! I did a search for the Trygg chains. I had some trouble with the tire calculator, but it looked like some where between $800 and $1200 for a set, Joe.



The Trygg chains are real good chain , I have a great local dealer that knows how to get the right size chain for a machine , too big a stud for a lighter tractor is no good .
Yes , they sell for that kind of money up here but my dealer likes folding paper so ,,, what's the name of that tv show "Let's make a Deal !" I was happy lol
I have some Norse chains on my MF1020 , a good chain as well .
A friend of mine got a set of Chinese studded chains for his 30 series Kubota , the studs are wearing much faster , they were cheaper but still way better that cross chains or none .


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Yes it was there before and now it's gone



****


----------



## flatbroke

Got got a few Cords cut and a couple hauled out to start the new year off right. The rounds don’t look big in the photo but the 24 inch bar didn’t quite make it through. Pretty good scrounging day spent with my dad and brother 
first load










Second load above
Still have to go back and haul 2 Cord on the ground


----------



## flatbroke

My unsplit pile is coming along nice. I need to triple the size though


----------



## MechanicMatt

Lucky for me the 23 year old nephew "owed me one" came home to pets well taken care of and a 74* house. He can be a good boy when he tries.


----------



## woodchip rookie

ok...dumb question time. The NC30 burns great N/S. I have heard of people loading N/S stoves E/W and it burns slower. How do you do that when the doghouse shoots air to the back? Load the bottom layer N/S then E/W on top?

The little S244's I have are wider than deep and look to be designed for mainly E/W loading, but I cant get it to burn very good unless I cut pieces really short (9") and load it N/S. Is there some really easy stupid thing I'm missing to E/W loading?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> ok...dumb question time. The NC30 burns great N/S. I have heard of people loading N/S stoves E/W and it burns slower. How do you do that when the doghouse shoots air to the back? Load the bottom layer N/S then E/W on top?
> 
> The little S244's I have are wider than deep and look to be designed for mainly E/W loading, but I cant get it to burn very good unless I cut pieces really short (9") and load it N/S. Is there some really easy stupid thing I'm missing to E/W loading?


just rotate your stove 180* for optimum burn time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I do the E/W thing, air flows down the front glass along the bottom and up. For best results get yourself a good base of coals then load a smaller piece at the back and a big kahona in the front. As the air flow is blocked it will give you maximum burn times but won’t crank out as much heat. The bigger piece at the front will burn faster then the smaller one at the back due to the additional air flow it receives.
To ensure you get the thing burning it does help to as you say put some N/S pieces under the big logs.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> just rotate your stove 180* for optimum burn time.


I just put wood in the stove and walk away. Guess I'm not technical enough.


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> Got got a few Cords cut and a couple hauled out to start the new year off right. The rounds don’t look big in the photo but the 24 inch bar didn’t quite make it through. Pretty good scrounging day spent with my dad and brother View attachment 622495
> first load
> View attachment 622492
> 
> View attachment 622496
> 
> View attachment 622493
> 
> View attachment 622494
> 
> View attachment 622497
> 
> Second load above
> Still have to go back and haul 2 Cord on the ground



That's great work, mate. I wish I had a trailer like that.


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Ahhhh, that is useful to know and explains some files I'd found on eBay.
> 
> Really? Banco = Sandvik. Didn't know snap on were the same



Sandivik sold Bahco to Snap-on about twenty years ago when they wanted to get out of the hand tool business. Think Komatsu selling Zenoah to Husqvarna and you get the idea. 

American companies have been on a rampage in the European tool market over the past couple of decades. Apart from Snap-on, Stanley (which later merged with Black & Decker) has bought FACOM, Pastorino, USAG, Virax, Britool... you name it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> just rotate your stove 180* for optimum burn time.


That's the part I am missing.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> To ensure you get the thing burning it does help to as you say put some N/S pieces under the big logs.


I'm not really concerned with burn times in the garage. I need a raging fire in that little stove. I have been puting a small piece E/W on the bottom in the back, then cutting splits on the mitre saw down to 10" and laying them in N/S propped up on the log in the back, then lay a flat long piece in on top of the 4 pieces that are N/S and that seems to do it but that sounds kinda stupid to have to do that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

SCORE.

BIG pile of wood on a jobsite. Called the excavation company and they said I have to come in and sign a waiver and the pile is mine! Anybody in the central Ohio area need some wood?!


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> SCORE.
> 
> BIG pile of wood on a jobsite. Called the excavation company and they said I have to come in and sign a waiver and the pile is mine! Anybody in the central Ohio area need some wood?!



Don't waste valuable scrounging time here, go get it!


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> ok...dumb question time. The NC30 burns great N/S. I have heard of people loading N/S stoves E/W and it burns slower. How do you do that when the doghouse shoots air to the back? Load the bottom layer N/S then E/W on top?
> 
> The little S244's I have are wider than deep and look to be designed for mainly E/W loading, but I cant get it to burn very good unless I cut pieces really short (9") and load it N/S. Is there some really easy stupid thing I'm missing to E/W loading?


My old Russo insert stuck out on the hearth far enough to put a tea kettle or soup pan on it. It was deep enough that I could put 20" wood N/S and pack it tight. I would get 12 hour burns and had to keep windows cracked. Last year my wife wanted a new Prettier stove. Didn't want half the thing sticking out. A friend had a Jotul and loved it, so she had to have a Jotul. So she got an insert that is flush with the front of the fireplace. It's not deep enough to load N/S and I can only get half a load in it E/W or it all falls on the door. I'm burning all 2-3 year seasoned Oak and have a hard time keeping my 1400 sf house at 65, bed rooms much cooler. But, it's Prettier, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

flatbroke said:


> My unsplit pile is coming along nice. I need to triple the size thoughView attachment 622498


I know how much weight I can put on my single axle dump, you got a load on there. I max out at about 2 ton of wood, trailer rate at 5000. A full load of green Oak and I think I'm over max. I have my sideboards made for exactly 1 cord split, Joe.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> James, I didn't go back and see just what the file "fitting" problem was. If I'm in a Stihl dealers I get Stihl files, if I'm in Ace Hardware I get Oregon. It seems the first time I sharpen any chain the file is a little tight. I kind of have to massage it to get the first stroke or two, from there on out everything is fine, Joe.



Yes to a 'tight' fit on the first filing. Hard to get the right size file in between the top edge of the tooth and the depth gauage. I finally changed my clamp-on file guide to a bit less that the 35* recommended. Still some interference there but no bad. It is only on the first filing the problem shows up.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> ??



Same, just a minus bar. If posting from Photobucket, lord knows what you will get.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> I've broken a Carlton and a Stihl chain over the years , the Stihl chain came back and a cutter popped a hole in the fuel tank of a MS361 .
> 
> Piccy test .
> 
> Ouch. Picture no go. "this site cannot be reached". In small print, "server address could not be found"


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't waste valuable scrounging time here, go get it!


I'll do it right. I don't think that wood pile is going anywhere. Besides, it's 5F here. Think I'll wait a minute. Soonest I can get over there to do paperwork is Thursday anyway.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> SCORE.
> 
> BIG pile of wood on a jobsite. Called the excavation company and they said I have to come in and sign a waiver and the pile is mine! Anybody in the central Ohio area need some wood?!


Call it a GTG and help will pop out of the weeds. Just let them know how long it needs to be or it will all be an inch or less


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Call it a GTG and help will pop out of the weeds. Just let them know how long it needs to be or it will all be an inch or less


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> My old Russo insert stuck out on the hearth far enough to put a tea kettle or soup pan on it. It was deep enough that I could put 20" wood N/S and pack it tight. I would get 12 hour burns and had to keep windows cracked. Last year my wife wanted a new Prettier stove. Didn't want half the thing sticking out. A friend had a Jotul and loved it, so she had to have a Jotul. So she got an insert that is flush with the front of the fireplace. It's not deep enough to load N/S and I can only get half a load in it E/W or it all falls on the door. I'm burning all 2-3 year seasoned Oak and have a hard time keeping my 1400 sf house at 65, bed rooms much cooler. But, it's Prettier, Joe.





James Miller said:


> Call it a GTG and help will pop out of the weeds. Just let them know how long it needs to be or it will all be an inch or less


if you can get them to use the measuring stick or mingo marker.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Joe, my brother in law has a pretty stove, his living room stays nice and warm but the bedrooms can be quite a bit chillier. Me, I have a ugly stove (55gallon drum kit) stuffed in my basement and this is the thermostat near the bedrooms. The wife thinks it's ugly as sin but it belts out heat. And I'm sure it's in-efficient as all hell but when it's this warm, who's complaining??


----------



## MechanicMatt

This temp on the other side of the house


----------



## MechanicMatt

If I actually used them for anything more than a thermometer, I'd fix the clocks...


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> if you can get them to use the measuring stick or mingo marker.


OK OK I'll make a measuring stick you win.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was at a GTG of a past members and he got annoyed that we weren't measuring the pieces. Then I went to one where they use a outside burner and the guy was just overjoyed that we cut it all up. Me, when I care..... I use my bar tip to my bucking spikes. Close enough to 18 and keeps it all consistent. By the end of the day I'm just cutting and I will bet $1000 I'm within 1/2 inch on all cuts. Uncle Mike has a tape measure in his left eye, his cuts are VERY consistent, must be the almost 40 years of doing it experience.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Call it a GTG and help will pop out of the weeds. Just let them know how long it needs to be or it will all be an inch or less





farmer steve said:


> if you can get them to use the measuring stick or mingo marker.





James Miller said:


> OK OK I'll make a measuring stick you win.



https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/firewood-measuring-sticks.305553/

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

I picked up this file for 3/8lp to do the cs310 chain. Iv since returned the saw does that meen I need to buy another saw so I have a reason to have the file?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Duh! YES!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Bub, seriously.... your 33, by the time I was your age I think I had 20-25 saws (I severely downsized two years ago). Guns, saws, fast cars.... they're like Pokémon I'm telling ya! You HAVE to try them all. It's un-American to live any other way! Men eat red meat, drink cold beer, shoot guns, drive fast cars and own HUSQVARNA chainsaws.....

On a side note, I met a guy today at my job that owns the gun bluing shop down the road (2miles) from the dealership. One of my techs was doing some "side work" on his car. I was a tech for a long time so I don't bust balls, rather just figure the guys are trying to make ends meet or earn the extra dollar for the nice things in life. So the owner of the Bluing shop and I started talking, I think I found the guy to bring my old Pre64 model 70 back to its former glory...


----------



## MechanicMatt

I will add, it was "after hours". 

Uncle Mike, it was Richie, he has his number if you need anything taken care of....


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622733
> I picked up this file for 3/8lp to do the cs310 chain. Iv since returned the saw


Your saw has been _defiled_?

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Your saw has been _defiled_?
> 
> Philbert


It wasn't my saw was just removing the cat and retuning for my cousin. Can't tune a saw with a dull chain. I forgot the 2300 and s25 run 3/8lp so no need for a new saw.


----------



## MechanicMatt

BOOOO! Everyone needs a new saw!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm still trying to land that 550 for a song and a dance...

EVERYONE needs a new saw, New Year - New Saw....


----------



## flatbroke

MechanicMatt said:


> BOOOO! Everyone needs a new saw!!


 Agreed. I bought my brother a 576xp this morning.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm still trying to land that 550 for a song and a dance...
> 
> EVERYONE needs a new saw, New Year - New Saw....


Everyone does NEED a new saw. I want one of @Red97 cs 730 hybrids or a 7900 next. But I can get by with what I have.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, it may make it look nice, but re blueing generally takes away from the value.

Going to get bitterly cold Fri + Sat (lows below 0 F and highs in single digits), but by Monday highs will again be above freezing for a bit. Hope to cut some wood that week!


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622733
> I picked up this file for 3/8lp to do the cs310 chain. Iv since returned the saw does that meen I need to buy another saw so I have a reason to have the file?



Damn! I didn't know I had to have a reason to buy another saw.


----------



## Red97

James Miller said:


> Everyone does NEED a new saw. I want one of @Red97 cs 730 hybrids or a 7900 next. But I can get by with what I have.



If I can get a couple more built, I will start selling them off. After port work it will outrun the 7910 up to 24"bar. 28"+ buried the 7910 starts closing the gap.


----------



## nomad_archer

Took a quick picture this morning when I went to be my wife's remote starter for her car. Thought the moon and chimney smoke just looked nice.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

It's at the point where the number on the thermometer is meaningless... it's just fkng cold. Forecast overnight low Friday -> Saturday is 5°F, with a Saturday high of 12°F. Overnight low for Saturday -> Sunday, 0°F


----------



## Big_Eddy

flatbroke said:


> Agreed. I bought my brother a 576xp this morning.


i think I need a new brother!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Big_Eddy said:


> i think I need a new brother!!!


I'll trade at least three of my Sisters for one and throw in a belligerent cat.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> I'll trade at least three of my Sisters for one and throw in a belligerent cat.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> belligerent cat.


Thats no way to talk about your wife.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats no way to talk about your wife.


That kitty is non-negotiable. Come to think of it, she probably wouldn't mind trading me in for something with fewer k's on the clock.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Small load of poplar from some cuts cutting around the corner from my work. They said they will have some Maple for me tomorrow.


----------



## 54bogger

Yes Virginia, it does snow in the south.


----------



## James Miller

Have any of you seen color in ash rounds before. The big tree I helped my uncle with had bright blues and greens in the fresh cut rounds. He said its ash but I think its poplar. All the ash iv cut was solid white.


----------



## Toy4xchris

54bogger said:


> Yes Virginia, it does snow in the south. View attachment 622950


Ya the snow didn't make it this far west in North Carolina. The east side of the state is getting it all.


----------



## cantoo

Around here it's easy to tell the ash from poplar. Ash is dry and poplar is soaking wet. Poplar usually has much bigger growth rings too.


----------



## MustangMike

There are different types of Ash. I have seen brown centers of various sizes, usually after is has been dead for a while.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Live ash here is pink in the middle. The easiest givaway is smell. Ash is the sweetest smelling wood I have touched.


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing my day ended well, cause it did not start well!!!

The wife's BMW needed a battery, at first I think no problem, till the parts store tells me I can not install it. A trip to the local BMW (and I get a discount, I know someone) and the battery is $250, labor over $200, so almost $500 with sales tax... for a F'in Battery!!!

So then I picked up the boys (my 2 Grandsons) from school at 2:00 and we went sleigh riding. As we got ready to leave, I pointed out my old sleigh on the ceiling of the garage. They begged me to bring it, so I did. That old Flexible Flyer has to be 60 years old, and had been on the ceiling of the garage for about 30 years.

But it out performed their plastic sled, and you could steer it (they never saw a sled you could steer other than by leaning), so my old sled was a big hit ... go figure!

Note: I planned this event cause it was the only day this week with temps over 20 degrees during the day.


----------



## MustangMike

Then we got home in time for me to let them run the Asian MS 660 they helped me build (sans B+C). They loved it! First time they have ever pulled the trigger on anything like that!

So all in all, I have to say, it turned into a real nice day!


----------



## James Miller

The colors were like this. Was neat looking wood whatever it is.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Have any of you seen color in ash rounds before. The big tree I helped my uncle with had bright blues and greens in the fresh cut rounds. He said its ash but I think its poplar. All the ash iv cut was solid white.


I've only seen ash be either white, tan, or brown unless it has the yellows and then of course it's yellow. 

Aspen will frequently have red, orange, blue, and green especially if the wood has cracked and allowed water stains.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622990
> The colors were like this. Was neat looking wood whatever it is.


I've not seen anything like that before.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Not ash.


----------



## 95custmz

Wood turners would love that wood. Would make excellent rifle stock, knife handles, etc. Usually, box elder is prized for the coloring, also.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love seeing the pics of the boys doing real boy stuff instead of playing their video games. Keep at it Uncle Mike.

I'm whooped, just got home from playing hockey with a handful of boys ranging in age from 24-19. My legs feel like jello, it was 4-4 with two subs per a team. Soooooo tired and sore. But, I LOVED every second of it. Made me feel young again. All game I tried to set guys up, only took two shots, made the second one. Gonna hit the shower....


----------



## nomad_archer

MustangMike said:


> Good thing my day ended well, cause it did not start well!!!
> 
> The wife's BMW needed a battery, at first I think no problem, till the parts store tells me I can not install it. A trip to the local BMW (and I get a discount, I know someone) and the battery is $250, labor over $200, so almost $500 with sales tax... for a F'in Battery!!!


Sorry to hear about that. I will skip the BMW's. Makes you crazy when they make something so simple a dealer job. Although FS has me sold on the F250 for my next truck. I'm looking at picking one up about this time next year. 





95custmz said:


> Wood turners would love that wood. Would make excellent rifle stock, knife handles, etc. Usually, box elder is prized for the coloring, also.



I would love to have a stock made out of that wood.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622990
> The colors were like this. Was neat looking wood whatever it is.


save a piece of that wood with the bark on if you can James. has me "stumped".



svk said:


> I've not seen anything like that before.


i might have but that was back in the 70's.


----------



## James Miller

I asked about this stuff last year because it was throwing bright red chips and was told box elder leave it where you found it not worth the time as firewood. Didn't have all the red you see in some Google images but also wasn't that big.


----------



## 95custmz

Kind of looks like Box Elder. A dead giveaway is if the wood smells "punky".


----------



## Jakers

I ran into a good one the other day. Friend of mine brought her car over for a quick headlight change. It's been brutally cold out lately and I keep my 40x60 shop at 45-50 degrees all the time. Ran the car in, BS'ed for a few minutes with the hood open to let the plastic things warm up a bit. Walked over to the passengers side light and started looking.... Apparently on an '08-'12 Chevy Malibu the whole front bumper has to come off to replace the headlights or marker lights. Started reading online and it said expect the first time to take 45 minutes to an hour.... I was short on time so I told her to come back the next day and we'd get it done then. Who comes up with this crap!?!? I mean seriously, take the whole plastic front bumper off just to replace a .35 cent turn signal bulb or headlight? Come on guys.......


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Good thing my day ended well, cause it did not start well!!!
> 
> The wife's BMW needed a battery, at first I think no problem, till the parts store tells me I can not install it. A trip to the local BMW (and I get a discount, I know someone) and the battery is $250, labor over $200, so almost $500 with sales tax... for a F'in Battery!!!



This is why you should have bought her one of these.




Back in the day, you could fix most things in these cars with a coat hanger and the wife's pantyhose. Not so much these days, but you can get a new battery and stick it in yourself for 100 Oz pesos which is about 12 of your American dollars.


----------



## LondonNeil

Are you sure cowboy? I'm guessing, if it's like most modern cars in Europe, your car may have start/stop tech. If that's the case..... It's dealer for a battery.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> View attachment 623037
> I asked about this stuff last year because it was throwing bright red chips and was told box elder leave it where you found it not worth the time as firewood. Didn't have all the red you see in some Google images but also wasn't that big.



BTU's are BTU's the only stuff I leave is poplar because it burns really fast and weighs 1/2 ton when wet. Not worth the work for me.


----------



## nighthunter

I bought and sold a audi q7 that was automatic. I thought it was slow going through gears so i decided to change the gearbox filter and oil (no problem right). A censor failed damaging two others in the process, the censors where ranging in prices from €450-600 . To get the dealer to fix it was €1500. That was all caused by me servicing the gearbox. Leason learned


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622990
> The colors were like this. Was neat looking wood whatever it is.


To me that looks like black walnut that sat in rounds outside for awhile. It may turn a more uniform brown color over time if so.


----------



## nomad_archer

@James Miller I agree with everyone else that's a box elder. I have one in my back yard and when I cut a big limb off of it I was shocked at the red in the wood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You think modern cars are bad. My latest push bike a titanium road bike and has electronic gear shifting. I’ve had it for a year and a half and it has been flawless, I love it. But I’ve heard a mate tell me he updated the firmware just before a 100 mile road race. Anyway The night before the start and nothing’s working. Turns out he has to update the firmware for each of the shifters and derailures. In the end he worked he had a iffy contact in a plug and it corrupted the update.

I now have second thoughts on this wonderful technology.


----------



## rarefish383

I had a VW Golf Diesel. Part of the package I got with the car was the first 6 oil changes free. My friends son had a diesel VW too with the same oil change package. When he had to start paying for the changes he decided to do them himself. No big deal to change the oil right? He noticed that the oil plug was hard to get out. Then he couldn't get it started back in the pan, so he put some force on it. Then it leaked. Turns out VW puts new plugs in with every change. He wound up screwing up the pan and it cost him $1200 for the dealer to put on a new pan. After he told me this, I checked my bill and sure enough, there was a charge of about $2 for a new plug, Joe.

As it turned out that VW was probably the best car I ever owned. I payed $23,000 for it new, drove it for four years and put 85K miles on it. In the Diesel fiasco and by back, they gave $21,000 to get it back.


----------



## JustJeff

I burn a fair bit of box elder. First batch I came across, I sold for campfire wood because people told me it was no good. That winter I had some left, mostly odd shapes that had been on top of my stacks so in the stove it went and I was pleasantly surprised. It burns good for me and right down to nothing. I don’t think I’d want to try to heat solely with it but I mix it in with ash and elm and maple. Free is free and if it’s close and easy pickings, I don’t turn my nose up at it.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> @James Miller I agree with everyone else that's a box elder. I have one in my back yard and when I cut a big limb off of it I was shocked at the red in the wood.


So your rifle stock is standing in your back yard?


----------



## j_d

James Miller said:


> View attachment 622990
> The colors were like this. Was neat looking wood whatever it is.


Poplar but the colors will fade significantly as it dries.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 623037
> I asked about this stuff last year because it was throwing bright red chips and was told box elder leave it where you found it not worth the time as firewood. Didn't have all the red you see in some Google images but also wasn't that big.


BE has a BTU rating of 17.9 which isn't too shabby compared to softwoods and matches black ash and above silver maple. The bark stinks when burned even when dry but if it's in a closed stove it doesn't really matter. 

If your woodlot is full of oak and ask then yeah toss it but otherwise I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> So your rifle stock is standing in your back yard?



Not big enough yet. Your second picture was box elder. The first one you had with the crazy red/blue/purple. I have no idea what that is but it looks cool.


----------



## 54bogger

Toy4xchris said:


> Ya the snow didn't make it this far west in North Carolina. The east side of the state is getting it all.



Your lucky, I can live without SNOW!


----------



## Toy4xchris

54bogger said:


> Your lucky, I can live without SNOW!



The 1st day or so fun since I have small kids but then the fun wears off and I am done with it.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> View attachment 623037
> I asked about this stuff last year because it was throwing bright red chips and was told box elder leave it where you found it not worth the time as firewood. Didn't have all the red you see in some Google images but also wasn't that big.



How hard is that wood Jim??? I could be wrong, but kinda looks like Norway Maple to me, which is a pretty hard Maple, and tough to split.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> I now have second thoughts on this wonderful technology.



I went for the manual shifters on my Madone 7, not because I did not trust the tech, but I did not want another battery that had to be replaced.

Very pleased with the Ultegra 2 X 11, just needs a cable now + then.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> How hard is that wood Jim??? I could be wrong, but kinda looks like Norway Maple to me, which is a pretty hard Maple, and tough to split.


The saw went threw that stuff pretty quick.
I remember Steve saying he thought this might be Norway maple. Its out of the same pile as the stuff with the red streaks.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I had a VW Golf Diesel. Part of the package I got with the car was the first 6 oil changes free. My friends son had a diesel VW too with the same oil change package. When he had to start paying for the changes he decided to do them himself. No big deal to change the oil right? He noticed that the oil plug was hard to get out. Then he couldn't get it started back in the pan, so he put some force on it. Then it leaked. Turns out VW puts new plugs in with every change. He wound up screwing up the pan and it cost him $1200 for the dealer to put on a new pan. After he told me this, I checked my bill and sure enough, there was a charge of about $2 for a new plug, Joe.
> 
> As it turned out that VW was probably the best car I ever owned. I payed $23,000 for it new, drove it for four years and put 85K miles on it. In the Diesel fiasco and by back, they gave $21,000 to get it back.



My Skoda Octavia is basically the VW golf (Audi A3, seat Leon also the same car)

Mines petrol, it has a plastic sump and plug, yep I kid you not.
It also has start/stop, and the car monitors the battery carefully so it needs to know it's characteristics - hence why it's a dealer job to change.
It also requires the entire bumper to be removed to access the headlight for a new bulb.
Joy.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> The saw went threw that stuff pretty quick.View attachment 623095
> I remember Steve saying he thought this might be Norway maple. Its out of the same pile as the stuff with the red streaks.


F' it. Whatever it is, just throw it in the stove.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> My Skoda Octavia is basically the VW golf (Audi A3, seat Leon also the same car)
> 
> Mines petrol, it has a plastic sump and plug, yep I kid you not.
> It also has start/stop, and the car monitors the battery carefully so it needs to know it's characteristics - hence why it's a dealer job to change.
> It also requires the entire bumper to be removed to access the headlight for a new bulb.
> Joy.


a plastic sump what will they think of next to save money i don't think that would last to long where i live


----------



## Conquistador3

Does anyone happen to have the phone number of the chap who'll pay you money to come around and cut down walnut trees in your garden?
I have something he may be interested in:







A fine example of now dead and gone Chusan palm. It's basically useless, it doesn't burn well at all and it chips somehow worse but a bloke who knows nothing about trees (or anything) told me palm trees are highly valuable, so that walnut tree bloke and his big check book may come in handy now! 






I am always happy to use the little plastic bastard. It was an excellent buy and it has long paid itself. This palm was big and hard work so she got a nice industrial detergent bath as a reward.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I burn a fair bit of box elder. First batch I came across, I sold for campfire wood because people told me it was no good. That winter I had some left, mostly odd shapes that had been on top of my stacks so in the stove it went and I was pleasantly surprised. It burns good for me and right down to nothing. I don’t think I’d want to try to heat solely with it but I mix it in with ash and elm and maple. Free is free and if it’s close and easy pickings, I don’t turn my nose up at it.



I did a big one for a friend in town (blow down). Yes it burns well, the only bad thing I cans say about it is that it one baitch to split, strings and more strings. I finally got out the hatchet and kept it at the splitter. Faster to chop the strings than to reverse the chunk.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 623037
> I asked about this stuff last year because it was throwing bright red chips and was told box elder leave it where you found it not worth the time as firewood. Didn't have all the red you see in some Google images but also wasn't that big.


I didn't realize you were posting pics of different specimens. I thought they were all of the same tree, and I couldn't put them together. I thought this one kind of looked like Norway Maple, and the red spots look like Ambrosia, caused by the Ambrosia beetle. The leaves on the ground didn't match up to Norway, so I didn't say anything. If that is just a pile dumped on the ground the leaves could be anything, Joe.


----------



## panolo

We have a ton of box elder around here and I always have some. The red streak wood definitely looks box elder to me. I never find it splits that crazy if you can find a straight piece. Problem we see is that it grows funky from being in field rows so you can lots of crotches and branch elbows. Don't know that I would be hand splitting it though. It isn't bad wood. Drys fast and burns hot just doesn't last a long time. Stinks to high hell and will rot if left on the ground too long. Once you've smelt box elder you don't even need to see it to ID it.


----------



## flatbroke

flatbroke said:


> Will give it a try. I searched the forum and saw that some purple stuff works too. I will try diesel. Overnight do the trick? Or does it take longer.


 well stuck the worse chain is straight zep purple cleaner and it worked great. Then put it straight in to diesel. I advise against thst. The fluid started bubbling lmao. 

Next chain soaked rinsed then dropped on diesel. Works awesome


----------



## woodchip rookie

Went to Boss Excavating to sign that waiver. Got to the front door and there was a sign on the front door that said "GUNS ALLOWED HERE".

I knew at that point it was gonna be a good day.

Was met at the front desk by 2 beautiful young women. Even better. Drove over to the site and got my truck close enough to the pile for a pic. You can only see the front half of the pile in the pic next to my truck. In the pic with the 3 big trunks, the holes that are rotted are TWO FEET in diameter. When I walked up to those big trunks they came up to my nose. I'm glad I got the 395. I think the biggest bar I can put on a 395 without voiding warranty is 42", and the biggest I got is 32". I didnt think I would ever need a 42" bar but I didnt plan on 10 tons of 48" OAK falling into my lap. From what I can see without un-burying stuff there are FIVE big red oak trunks in there, and they make the other big stuff in that pile look small.

ahm gonna needz helps.


----------



## flatbroke

woodchip rookie said:


> Went to Boss Excavating to sign that waiver. Got to the front door and there was a sign on the front door that said "GUNS ALLOWED HERE".
> 
> I knew at that point it was gonna be a good day.
> 
> Was met at the front desk by 2 beautiful young women. Even better. Drove over to the site and got my truck close enough to the pile for a pic. You can only see the front half of the pile in the pic next to my truck. In the pic with the 3 big trunks, the holes that are rotted are TWO FEET in diameter. When I walked up to those big trunks they came up to my nose. I'm glad I got the 395. I think the biggest bar I can put on a 395 without voiding warranty is 42", and the biggest I got is 32". I didnt think I would ever need a 42" bar but I didnt plan on 10 tons of 48" OAK falling into my lap. From what I can see without un-burying stuff there are FIVE big red oak trunks in there, and they make the other big stuff in that pile look small.
> 
> ahm gonna needz helps.


whoa that’s some lumber. I found 2 cord of eucalyptus I’m trying to get my dad to go with me and get. It’s along a country road cut in to 12 foot lengths. Must of blocked a highway. 2 foot at smallest 3 at big end. Going to haul the skid steer down and load 4 foot sections in the bucket and on to the trailer. He. Burns it in his stove.


----------



## JustJeff

On a serious note, forecast wind chill tonight is between-35 and -40! Got home from work and my boys had already carried about half a facecord up beside the door. Good boys and better wife for making them work. Stay warm fellas!


----------



## dancan

46F , rain and windy as all get out here .
Conquistador3 , isn't palm sap corrosive on any magnesium parts ?


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Are you sure cowboy? I'm guessing, if it's like most modern cars in Europe, your car may have start/stop tech. If that's the case..... It's dealer for a battery.



No, we don't do that sissy stop/start rubbish here. Cowgirl can even change the battery in these.


----------



## MustangMike

We got a good 10" of snow, heavy winds (almost like a hurricane) and very cold and going to get worse.

Glad I got out with the Grandsons yesterday, won't be decent again till Monday.


----------



## MustangMike

Low temps: Tonight 5 F, Fri 0, Sat -9, Sun 7 ... Holly crap it is going to be cold, and those #s are w/o the wind chill!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

14hrs in a 2500HD pushing snow all day, tomorrow I'll take a picture of the "snow blower" I'll be running all day. 
Came home to a warm house, wife had the 12yo daughter on stove duty all day. Good kids! Wife had baked ziti waiting on the table, good wife!!


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Low temps: Tonight 5 F, Fri 0, Sat -9, Sun 7 ... Holly crap it is going to be cold, and those #s are w/o the wind chill!!!



Is that Celsius or Fahrenheit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I'm back .
And all caught up.
First of all Merry Christmas and happy new yr to everyone .


Philbert said:


> We get complacent with gasoline; forget that it is the vapors that burn, not the liquid.
> 
> *Chainsaw explosion kills man from York County*
> November 16, 2017 November 25, 2017
> Warrington Township, PA – 68 year old David Baker died from complications that arose from “full thickness” burns. Baker was working at his home when his chainsaw caught on fire. According to the Pennsylvania State Police, Baker’s Poulan chainsaw was not defective. He was working with the saw when gasoline from the saw spilled over his clothes. Baker was trying to start the chainsaw at the time. The gasoline ignited and caught his clothes on fire. He was unable to put the fire out before receiving critical burns. Baker was transported to Lehigh Valley Hospital in Salisbury Township where he died on Friday from 85 percent full thickness burns.
> 
> http://dripline.net/chainsaw-explosion-kills-man-york-county/
> 
> Philbert


That's very sad.
When using accelerants things happen fast, that's why they are called accelerants .


James Miller said:


> I live in York county and heard nothing about this outside of AS land.


A local guy here who did a lot of sharpening and tree work was killed, I only came to know about it through talking with the guy we get our milk from, this a year after it happened.
He was limbing a large maple and he cut the last branch and the tree rolled over on him, the guy with him could do nothing for him.
Be careful out there guys.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> 46F , rain and windy as all get out here .
> Conquistador3 , isn't palm sap corrosive on any magnesium parts ?


Yes, and that's why a plastic saw is perfect for the job .


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Went to Boss Excavating to sign that waiver. Got to the front door and there was a sign on the front door that said "GUNS ALLOWED HERE".
> 
> I knew at that point it was gonna be a good day.
> 
> Was met at the front desk by 2 beautiful young women. Even better. Drove over to the site and got my truck close enough to the pile for a pic. You can only see the front half of the pile in the pic next to my truck. In the pic with the 3 big trunks, the holes that are rotted are TWO FEET in diameter. When I walked up to those big trunks they came up to my nose. I'm glad I got the 395. I think the biggest bar I can put on a 395 without voiding warranty is 42", and the biggest I got is 32". I didnt think I would ever need a 42" bar but I didnt plan on 10 tons of 48" OAK falling into my lap. From what I can see without un-burying stuff there are FIVE big red oak trunks in there, and they make the other big stuff in that pile look small.
> 
> ahm gonna needz helps.


Google says 6 hours drive time via the turn pike . Probly less then 5 running with traffic.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Fahrenheit, uncle Mike and I live in 'Murica


----------



## dancan

Not for kids or the type that don't like foul language


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> No, we don't do that sissy stop/start rubbish here. Cowgirl can even change the battery in these.


That's funny.
Guy I know went to Germany to pick out his new BMW, he got a ticket for leaving it running at the dry cleaners, all that after running 160mph down the autobahn, the irony.


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> Fahrenheit, uncle Mike and I live in 'Murca



I hope you know that us continental type folks have to keep on top of two scales , it's kinda like speaking two languages lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah it's tough for you northerners, ya'll get kilometers a hour in your cars, Celsius for temps, short summers and wicked awful winters.


----------



## dancan

Umm , 46 Merican up here in Igloo , green grass to boot lol


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Google says 6 hours drive time via the turn pike . Probly less then 5 running with traffic.


It's about that from me too.
I'm pretty sure I can keep them within an inch, even without a stick, so they will all be 1-2".
Excuse the dull chain, and the videography(my son ).


----------



## MechanicMatt

Is it really 46*F up there Dancan?? I'm very Jelous. It's been bitterly cold here for over a week. Not getting any warmer anytime soon either...


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 623163
> 
> On a serious note, forecast wind chill tonight is between-35 and -40! Got home from work and my boys had already carried about half a facecord up beside the door. Good boys and better wife for making them work. Stay warm fellas!


You can see where the new fence is too LOL.
That hurts just looking at those numbers .


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> hm gonna needz helps.


Yes. Yes you do. Two beautiful receptionists and you take photos of the logs instead. I'm not sure what kind of help is required but you, Sir, need it.


----------



## James Miller

Probly more like 6 here. At 46 I'd be thinking about shorts again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Google says 6 hours drive time via the turn pike . Probly less then 5 running with traffic.


Bring a trailer


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> he got a ticket for leaving it running at the dry cleaners



Good thing they dont do that here. When it's cold I leave the truck run all day. I dont shut it off till I get home from running everywhere, sometimes 6hrs run time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Yes. Yes you do. Two beautiful receptionists and you take photos of the logs instead. I'm not sure what kind of help is required but you, Sir, need it.


I would have looked like a serious creeper taking pics of the office girls


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> Probly more like 6 here. At 46 I'd be thinking about shorts again.



High of 15* tomorrow with 25-35mph sustained winds with 40mph gusts. The wind chill is going to "nope not going outside". I'm going to park my happy butt by the wood stove all day and drink coffee. 46* would be shorts and t-shirt weather. The other day it was 22* in the afternoon and that was a kinda warm when I went outside.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Bring a trailer


No trailer. Just an f150 with a tired 302 that I go half's with my brother to keep on the road so we have a truck to use.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I would have looked like a serious creeper taking pics of the office girls


Yes. Yes you would.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> No trailer. Just an f150 with a tired 302 that I go half's with my brother to keep on the road so we have a truck to use.


Well you just let me know when you're close.


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> whoa that’s some lumber. I found 2 cord of eucalyptus I’m trying to get my dad to go with me and get.





Is the wood red?


----------



## dancan

It's 45f now with 60+mph wind gusts .
132k customers with no power at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

dancan said:


> It's 45f now with 60+mph wind gusts .
> 132k customers with no power at the moment.


really? it is 8f here feels like -3 wish it would warm up my stove murders the wood pile when it is this cold.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Good thing they dont do that here. When it's cold I leave the truck run all day. I dont shut it off till I get home from running everywhere, sometimes 6hrs run time.



Spokane, Wa - ticket you for that. There are lot of vehicles been stolen over the years because people start them to warm up and go back in the house for a bit of coffee.


----------



## Conquistador3

dancan said:


> 46F , rain and windy as all get out here .
> Conquistador3 , isn't palm sap corrosive on any magnesium parts ?



So I've heard, but I doubt the MS231 has half an ounce of magnesium in it.


----------



## bear1998

Good morning all you lucky sap suckers who get to stay in the warm today.....
Severals weeks ago..found 3 cords of 3 year old css red oak n black locust for a very good price. Decided 2 weeks ago to pick it up today....(would have to be the worst cold so far). Luckily a co worker who works 4)10s offered to help otherwise it would have been just the wife n i (she wouldn't have lasted long in this stuff)...ill take a couple pics of our find.
Everybody have an awesome day!!!


----------



## MustangMike

When I put an F after the temp, that means Fahrenheit. It is 5 F right now.


----------



## JustJeff

-6 F here. Or -21 C. I’m one of the few Canadians that converts Celsius to Fahrenheit I was in elementary school when Canada switched to the metric system but I spent 14 years living in “Murica” so I got educated in both....I’m so confused right now I’m not sure how warm it is in the house so I put one metric log and one standard one in the stove this morning just to be safe!


----------



## LondonNeil

I see you guys are in the grip of a viscous cold spell. Well it is endless wet here, but mild for the time of year, 7-9 C. Supposed to get cooler tomorrow.


My lawn is currently a swamp.


----------



## nomad_archer

turnkey4099 said:


> Spokane, Wa - ticket you for that. There are lot of vehicles been stolen over the years because people start them to warm up and go back in the house for a bit of coffee.



That stinks and is good to know. My truck has a remote starter and my next one will as well. It's one of those convenience items that once you have it there is no going away from it. What's neat with my wifes new car that you dont have to put the key in the ignition is that I can go out and start it and take the keys back in the house while it warms up. It will stay running but will not move without the key being inside the vehicle.


----------



## svk

31 here, we've had 5 days of mornings at or below freezing which is unseasonably cold for here. Supposed to be up to 70 on Tuesday.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> -6 F here. Or -21 C. I’m one of the few Canadians that converts Celsius to Fahrenheit I was in elementary school when Canada switched to the metric system but I spent 14 years living in “Murica” so I got educated in both....I’m so confused right now I’m not sure how warm it is in the house so I put one metric log and one standard one in the stove this morning just to be safe!


I'd play it to my advantage, which ever system was closest to where I wanted it to be, is the one I'd use. -6 sounds better than -21 so that's where I'd be. Just sent the wife a text to pic up a big round thermometer to hang on the fence outside the kitchen window, doesn't have to be accurate, just close.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is there a GTG thread? I'm starting to gain access to LARGE lots of timber and no way can I cut all this myself. Is there a "GTG guy" I need to talk to about planning that kind of thing?


----------



## rarefish383

I've always been an East Coast Wood Snob. About 4 years ago I cut down a bunch of Ailanthus trees, and instead of dragging them to the burn pile, I split and stacked them in the wood shed. The past few years have been so mild I haven't gotten to the back of the shed. So, finally, I moved that back wall to the front porch to burn, it was a mix of all 4 year old Oak, Cherry, and Ailanthus. It burns OK, but I have a big canvas bag I carry the wood into the house with. One load of Oak in that bag usually burns all day (12 hours). I've been going through 3-4 bags using the mix. I've never burned Ash before, not because of the Snob thing, just never had any. On page 1351 I posted pics of the big Ash my BIL and I cut up last week. I just brought in one of my canvas bags full to see how it does, report to come in a few hours, Joe.


----------



## flatbroke

It was time to put some muscle behind the Hulse ! Free wood for my pops eucalyptus


----------



## panolo

Supposed to finally snap the cold streak here starting tomorrow. Sunday is scheduled to be 32. Saws are calling.


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> Supposed to finally snap the cold streak here starting tomorrow. Sunday is scheduled to be 32. Saws are calling.


send 32 this way please.


----------



## James Miller

A day in the 30s would be nice. Need to make a few more cuts with the 036 then get poor Steve his saw back.


----------



## rarefish383

Local weather says it 14 with minus 4 wind chill. My cheap thermometer says 20 in the sun. My splitting area is right on top of the hill between two sections of woods. The wind there is brutal. I've been splitting 3-4 blocks and then doing something else for a while. I hoped to fill a half cord rack, but if I don't finish, I don't care.


----------



## flatbroke

All done


----------



## turnkey4099

nomad_archer said:


> That stinks and is good to know. My truck has a remote starter and my next one will as well. It's one of those convenience items that once you have it there is no going away from it. What's neat with my wifes new car that you dont have to put the key in the ignition is that I can go out and start it and take the keys back in the house while it warms up. It will stay running but will not move without the key being inside the vehicle.



Do the doors stay locked in that mode? Must frustrate some theives to climb into a running car and be unable to move it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Supposed to be pushing 40°C (104°F) in parts of Oz today.
We just have high winds. Might go windfall/blowdown scrounging tomorrow after the wind dies down. Any excuse to run a saw. I swear the 395 is giving me the evil eye after so long on the shelf.


----------



## bear1998

bear1998 said:


> Good morning all you lucky sap suckers who get to stay in the warm today.....
> Severals weeks ago..found 3 cords of 3 year old css red oak n black locust for a very good price. Decided 2 weeks ago to pick it up today....(would have to be the worst cold so far). Luckily a co worker who works 4)10s offered to help otherwise it would have been just the wife n i (she wouldn't have lasted long in this stuff)...ill take a couple pics of our find.
> Everybody have an awesome day!!!


This is the only pic I got...phone froze up lol.


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> This is the only pic I got...phone froze up lol.
> View attachment 623380


looks good Bryan. your in my parking spot in Hampton.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> looks good Bryan. your in my parking spot in Hampton.


Oooppps


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I've always been an East Coast Wood Snob. About 4 years ago I cut down a bunch of Ailanthus trees, and instead of dragging them to the burn pile, I split and stacked them in the wood shed. The past few years have been so mild I haven't gotten to the back of the shed. So, finally, I moved that back wall to the front porch to burn, it was a mix of all 4 year old Oak, Cherry, and Ailanthus. It burns OK, but I have a big canvas bag I carry the wood into the house with. One load of Oak in that bag usually burns all day (12 hours). I've been going through 3-4 bags using the mix. I've never burned Ash before, not because of the Snob thing, just never had any. On page 1351 I posted pics of the big Ash my BIL and I cut up last week. I just brought in one of my canvas bags full to see how it does, report to come in a few hours, Joe.



you'll like that Ash! ive just started to burn some of my 'wire' ash, never had it before. it burns great! super hot and long. feels even better as i had such a battle with this stuff!


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> I've never burned Ash before, not because of the Snob thing, just never had any. On page 1351 I posted pics of the big Ash my BIL and I cut up last week.


Best smelling wood. Burns great if dry. Coals up more than I like, burns a touch longer than silver maple.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Someone said ‘stay warm’ a few pages back.
Well I’m going to a wedding tomorrow and is expected to 45 C, I will be wearing a black suit.
Who in damnation wished this on me LOL .


----------



## dancan

Well , our powerco still has 15k outages after yesterdy's weatherbomb , 250k at it's peak .
I have one of my gennies loaned out and fixed a friends today .
High temp was around the 50 mark , some places got winds up to 125 mph with some of the coastal roads being washed away due to high tides and storm surge .
We still have 30 to 40 mph winds but the temps are dropping fast to 10F being the warmest for the weekend .
I'll be out this weekend to see if the weaterbomb got us more scroungable wood


----------



## MechanicMatt

Another day moving snow....

Here's pics of the snow blower, biggest POS on earth!!


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## dancan

No snow here lol


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 623362
> View attachment 623363
> 
> All done



Looks great!



KiwiBro said:


> Supposed to be pushing 40°C (104°F) in parts of Oz today.
> We just have high winds. Might go windfall/blowdown scrounging tomorrow after the wind dies down. Any excuse to run a saw. I swear the 395 is giving me the evil eye after so long on the shelf.



Yes, we're looking at 40 deg C here today. It's been two weeks since I've been fishing so I thought I'd better get up early before it gets too hot. I was on the road before 5am heading up the mountain. There's a hydro lake up there that I have fished a few times without result and I thought that today was the day. I saw a good size deer (maybe upper waist/lower chest height on me at the shoulder) on the side of the road on the way up and stopped to take a snap. Didn't come out too well. 




Moving on, I made it up the top just before sunrise.




There was a bit of breeze which made it pretty fresh. Hard to believe that it's forecast to get to 40degC today but this was at 5500ft. 




Unfortunately, despite trying a range of lures, I ended up with my fishless record at this lake intact. Not a single hit. After a while, I decided to head down to another lake half way down the mountain where I have picked up some good fish in the past. It's a nice spot and the water was clear as.




Despite having two troutpedoes follow different lures, still no hits. So I gave up and went back down to drink beer in front of the cricket. At least I might have a win there.


----------



## MechanicMatt

In case you guys didn't know, I'm the service manager at the dealership. The prep department manager is the guy in the machine in the last pic. The sales manager helps clear snow, but he is a citidiot and crashes or breaks too much stuff. He means well, but is just a animal on the machines. Last night backs into building, salter broken. This morning jumps in the snow blower, snaps the shear pins. I can run that snow blowing POS two three storms before it breaks a pin. You just can't dive it straight into a plowed pile, you need to nibble at it. Erksine is the name of the manufacturer, they didn't put locktite on the set screws in the gear box, after thirty hours the gear box self imploded. The chain on the front augers has snapped several times, has three master links. The shear pins break when ever one of the city boys use it, that I can't blame on Erksine, the dumbasses engage the PTO at 2,700 rpm, jackasses. Then they act surprised when it breaks. I drive it in the shop cus'in up a storm pissed at the world, gotta crawl under that wet cold monster and fix everything. The shear pins are on the drive shaft that runs under the machine. It's a rear pto that goes into a chain driven "gear box" then the power goes under via the driveshaft to the front blower. I HATE that shitbox design! After 5 more coors, I might tell you fellas how I really feel....hahahahahaha


----------



## woodchip rookie

Let us hear it Matt.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MechanicMatt said:


> In case you guys didn't know, I'm the service manager at the dealership. The prep department manager is the guy in the machine in the last pic. The sales manager helps clear snow, but he is a citidiot and crashes or breaks too much stuff. He means well, but is just a animal on the machines. Last night backs into building, salter broken. This morning jumps in the snow blower, snaps the shear pins. I can run that snow blowing POS two three storms before it breaks a pin. You just can't dive it straight into a plowed pile, you need to nibble at it. Erksine is the name of the manufacturer, they didn't put locktite on the set screws in the gear box, after thirty hours the gear box self imploded. The chain on the front augers has snapped several times, has three master links. The shear pins break when ever one of the city boys use it, that I can't blame on Erksine, the dumbasses engage the PTO at 2,700 rpm, jackasses. Then they act surprised when it breaks. I drive it in the shop cus'in up a storm pissed at the world, gotta crawl under that wet cold monster and fix everything. The shear pins are on the drive shaft that runs under the machine. It's a rear pto that goes into a chain driven "gear box" then the power goes under via the driveshaft to the front blower. I HATE that shitbox design! After 5 more coors, I might tell you fellas how I really feel....hahahahahaha



Shear pins? Fk that sh it. My grandfather put grade 8 allen screws with nylock washers into his - an old 48" wide Sears single stage on his 14HP lawn tractor. That thing would cut through any snow pack and throw it 20 feet.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Is there a GTG thread? I'm starting to gain access to LARGE lots of timber and no way can I cut all this myself. Is there a "GTG guy" I need to talk to about planning that kind of thing?


If you want to have a gtg thread go over into the chainsaw forum and post a thread with the title including GTG and your town and state. Nearby folks will show interest if they are into gtg's and you then set a date and get things rolling.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're looking at 40 deg C here today. It's been two weeks since I've been fishing so I thought I'd better get up early before it gets too hot. I was on the road before 5am heading up the mountain. There's a hydro lake up there that I have fished a few times without result and I thought that today was the day. I saw a good size deer (maybe upper waist/lower chest height on me at the shoulder) on the side of the road on the way up and stopped to take a snap. Didn't come out too well.
> 
> View attachment 623450
> 
> 
> Moving on, I made it up the top just before sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 623451
> 
> 
> There was a bit of breeze which made it pretty fresh. Hard to believe that it's forecast to get to 40degC today but this was at 5500ft.
> 
> View attachment 623452
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, despite trying a range of lures, I ended up with my fishless record at this lake intact. Not a single hit. After a while, I decided to head down to another lake half way down the mountain where I have picked up some good fish in the past. It's a nice spot and the water was clear as.
> 
> View attachment 623453
> 
> 
> Despite having two troutpedoes follow different lures, still no hits. So I gave up and went back down to drink beer in front of the cricket. At least I might have a win there.



Hey Cowboy, that deer is huge. Was that a night photo? [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Hey Cowboy, that deer is huge. Was that a night photo? [emoji51]
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Huge...hmm, perhaps wouldn't go that far. Good size though, he was standing on the road and I had to stop so I didn't end up with him on my lap. He moved off and climbed halfway up the bank then stopped and looked at me. That's his eye reflection you can see. Should have turned the flash off and tried a long exposure shot in the low light but I was stationary in the middle of the road in a 80km zone so I didn't feel like staying too long. This one time, at band camp, when I was driving up this road at pre-sparrow fart (~3.30am) I counted 13 deer on the way up, varying from border collie size to almost horse size. They're feral here and all over the place.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Well , our powerco still has 15k outages after yesterdy's weatherbomb , 250k at it's peak .
> I have one of my gennies loaned out and fixed a friends today .
> High temp was around the 50 mark , some places got winds up to 125 mph with some of the coastal roads being washed away due to high tides and storm surge .
> We still have 30 to 40 mph winds but the temps are dropping fast to 10F being the warmest for the weekend .
> I'll be out this weekend to see if the weaterbomb got us more scroungable wood



With those winds there should be a lot of it.


----------



## LondonNeil

When I see the weather you guys get it reminds me, wet but mild London continuous grey drizzle for months is not so bad really.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> When I see the weather you guys get it reminds me, wet but mild London continuous grey drizzle for months is not so bad really.



Yeeeess. Not sure I agree entirely. We have BBQs and beer and the Ashes on TV.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ashes on TV? Sounds like a stove malfunction.

We Brits complain about our weather a good deal, but we don't get extremes of hot or cold like I'm reading here so we are lucky. Although hot and sunny always sounds appealing!


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Ashes on TV? Sounds like a stove malfunction.



I think it's one of TV series from Down Under which make you wish you are having stove troubles, so you'd spend your time more constructively.


----------



## MustangMike

There always seems to be a few days of the year when it is so hot you don't want to be outside, or too cold, but it is rare to have this too cold stuff for about 2-3 weeks straight. It is usually just a few days here and there so you can deal with it.

I plowed the drive way and shoveled the steps, hard to keep the hands warm when doing it, but the wind is so bad it is blowing the snow right back in again.

Good thing I'm semi retired and have the time to deal with this stuff, and it is not tax season yet!

My clients are always surprised when there is like a foot of unplowed snow (usually on a week end) and I show up for their appointment anyway. I actually enjoy driving when almost no one else is on the road!


----------



## nomad_archer

MechanicMatt said:


> After 5 more coors, I might tell you fellas how I really feel....hahahahahaha



Why are you drinking coors so many better options? I feel like after the day you had you need a bit more than coors to take the edge off.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Why are you drinking coors so many better options? I feel like after the day you had you need a bit more than coors to take the edge off.


----------



## Lowhog

Big warm up this week so


----------



## MechanicMatt

I have a bottle of Makers Mark that I nurse too


----------



## woodchip rookie

Lowhog said:


> Big warm up this week soView attachment 623708


I didn't wait for the warmup. If the ground thaws I wont have access to the scrounge pile in the mud. Put the 32" on the 395, put the "snow guard" on the 550 and knocked the carb heat hole out of the firewall(? cuz the manual said so?), loaded the 540 and the 445 as a backup. (all saws on deck) and drove to the pile armed with a full arsenal of saws, chains, ropes, timberjack, spud bar and a Glock 19. Just in case I saw any deadly Australian Frozen rattlesnakes. It was a balmy 10F with a 10mph wind. Fully dressed. And forgot my icebreaker gloves. Thats ok though, I brought my trusty wool-lined leather mittens. Then I put a pair of knit gloves inside of them. Not much dexterity but enough to sling a saw and push wood around. Knowing it was cold I warmed up the bar oil, filled all saws so I wouldnt have to mess with that there. I've had the 550 almost a month and havent even pulled the rope. Everything there was much too large for the t540 so it and the 445 never came out of the truck. 550 and 395 land I was in. The 550 is a serious little workhorse with a 16" bar on it. Light and nimble. Exactly what I hoped it would be. Just as I got done cutting the smaller stuff with it that was sticking out at my face, I made and undercut and woodchips somehow got lodged under the chain at the nose sprocket and locked the chain. No big but I wasnt messing with it in the cold so I put it back in the truck and got the 395 out. I'll fix the 550 some other time. I wanted to bury that 32 in a giant chunk of red oak anyway. I knew I wasnt going to be able to get any of that oak in the truck but I wanted to see what the 395 was really made of. The big oak logs are too close together to get to both sides and the 32 isnt big enough so I couldn't get the first big chunk out of the logs. But I buried that 32 in that red oak and the 395 looked up at me and said..."YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BIGGER BAR. THAT ALL YOU GOT?

It didnt even flinch. In the pic the middle is rotted.(obviously) I cant get a pic of the solid end because the ends are up against the pile, but I buried the bar in the solid end because I had access to one side. I dont even have a gameplan yet as to how to get those logs seperated so I can get around them.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I didn't wait for the warmup. If the ground thaws I wont have access to the scrounge pile in the mud. Put the 32" on the 395, put the "snow guard" on the 550 and knocked the carb heat hole out of the firewall(? cuz the manual said so?), loaded the 540 and the 445 as a backup. (all saws on deck) and drove to the pile armed with a full arsenal of saws, chains, ropes, timberjack, spud bar and a Glock 19. Just in case I saw any deadly Australian Frozen rattlesnakes. It was a balmy 10F with a 10mph wind. Fully dressed. And forgot my icebreaker gloves. Thats ok though, I brought my trusty wool-lined leather mittens. Then I put a pair of knit gloves inside of them. Not much dexterity but enough to sling a saw and push wood around. Knowing it was cold I warmed up the bar oil, filled all saws so I wouldnt have to mess with that there. I've had the 550 almost a month and havent even pulled the rope. Everything there was much too large for the t540 so it and the 445 never came out of the truck. 550 and 395 land I was in. The 550 is a serious little workhorse with a 16" bar on it. Light and nimble. Exactly what I hoped it would be. Just as I got done cutting the smaller stuff with it that was sticking out at my face, I made and undercut and woodchips somehow got lodged under the chain at the nose sprocket and locked the chain. No big but I wasnt messing with it in the cold so I put it back in the truck and got the 395 out. I'll fix the 550 some other time. I wanted to bury that 32 in a giant chunk of red oak anyway. I knew I wasnt going to be able to get any of that oak in the truck but I wanted to see what the 395 was really made of. The big oak logs are too close together to get to both sides and the 32 isnt big enough so I couldn't get the first big chunk out of the logs. But I buried that 32 in that red oak and the 395 looked up at me and said..."YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BIGGER BAR. THAT ALL YOU GOT?
> 
> It didnt even flinch. In the pic the middle is rotted.(obviously) I cant get a pic of the solid end because the ends are up against the pile, but I buried the bar in the solid end because I had access to one side. I dont even have a gameplan yet as to how to get those logs seperated so I can get around them.


Maybe do a plunge cut from the top into that hole so you can drop a chain in and wrap it around a pry bar for an anchor, then pull it with the truck. Might roll enough for you to work with it.


----------



## foxtrot5

turnkey4099 said:


> Spokane, Wa - ticket you for that. There are lot of vehicles been stolen over the years because people start them to warm up and go back in the house for a bit of coffee.



I keep a single key for the ignition so I can lock the doors with my truck running. Plus I've got the super high tech theft deterrent system of needing to use three pedals!




svk said:


> If you want to have a gtg thread go over into the chainsaw forum and post a thread with the title including GTG and your town and state. Nearby folks will show interest if they are into gtg's and you then set a date and get things rolling.



Maybe a dumb question, but what does GTG mean in this context?


----------



## svk

foxtrot5 said:


> I keep a single key for the ignition so I can lock the doors with my truck running. Plus I've got the super high tech theft deterrent system of needing to use three pedals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but what does GTG mean in this context?


Get together. Everyone shows up with saws and food and has a fun day running saws, eating and BS'ing.


----------



## foxtrot5

svk said:


> Get together. Everyone shows up with saws and food and has a fun day running saws, eating and BS'ing.



That should have been obvious... thanks!


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> It didnt even flinch. In the pic the middle is rotted.(obviously) I cant get a pic of the solid end because the ends are up against the pile, but I buried the bar in the solid end because I had access to one side. I dont even have a gameplan yet as to how to get those logs seperated so I can get around them.



I had that problem last year to untangle a pile oflogs. Couldn't get a cable around one. Finally brought along a 3/8" lag bolt and portable drill, inserted bolt, attached cable to truck and it was out in the open.


----------



## James Miller

foxtrot5 said:


> I keep a single key for the ignition so I can lock the doors with my truck running. Plus I've got the super high tech theft deterrent system of needing to use three pedals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but what does GTG mean in this context?


I have the same 3 pedal anti theft device. Amazing how many people can't drive a standard these days. Should be required to get a license unless your physically unable.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I didn't wait for the warmup. If the ground thaws I wont have access to the scrounge pile in the mud. Put the 32" on the 395, put the "snow guard" on the 550 and knocked the carb heat hole out of the firewall(? cuz the manual said so?), loaded the 540 and the 445 as a backup. (all saws on deck) and drove to the pile armed with a full arsenal of saws, chains, ropes, timberjack, spud bar and a Glock 19. Just in case I saw any deadly Australian Frozen rattlesnakes. It was a balmy 10F with a 10mph wind. Fully dressed. And forgot my icebreaker gloves. Thats ok though, I brought my trusty wool-lined leather mittens. Then I put a pair of knit gloves inside of them. Not much dexterity but enough to sling a saw and push wood around. Knowing it was cold I warmed up the bar oil, filled all saws so I wouldnt have to mess with that there. I've had the 550 almost a month and havent even pulled the rope. Everything there was much too large for the t540 so it and the 445 never came out of the truck. 550 and 395 land I was in. The 550 is a serious little workhorse with a 16" bar on it. Light and nimble. Exactly what I hoped it would be. Just as I got done cutting the smaller stuff with it that was sticking out at my face, I made and undercut and woodchips somehow got lodged under the chain at the nose sprocket and locked the chain. No big but I wasnt messing with it in the cold so I put it back in the truck and got the 395 out. I'll fix the 550 some other time. I wanted to bury that 32 in a giant chunk of red oak anyway. I knew I wasnt going to be able to get any of that oak in the truck but I wanted to see what the 395 was really made of. The big oak logs are too close together to get to both sides and the 32 isnt big enough so I couldn't get the first big chunk out of the logs. But I buried that 32 in that red oak and the 395 looked up at me and said..."YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BIGGER BAR. THAT ALL YOU GOT?
> 
> It didnt even flinch. In the pic the middle is rotted.(obviously) I cant get a pic of the solid end because the ends are up against the pile, but I buried the bar in the solid end because I had access to one side. I dont even have a gameplan yet as to how to get those logs seperated so I can get around them.


Offer the guy running the front end loader a case of beer to separate them enough to get room to cut from both sides.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

No firewood at the momment being sick with a chest cold though i did put a two shots of ET in my coffee which is early times whiskey. looking forward to the high of 40 today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Maybe do a plunge cut from the top into that hole so you can drop a chain in and wrap it around a pry bar for an anchor, then pull it with the truck. Might roll enough for you to work with it.


How would I get the "plug" out of the log to put the prybar in?


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I had that problem last year to untangle a pile oflogs. Couldn't get a cable around one. Finally brought along a 3/8" lag bolt and portable drill, inserted bolt, attached cable to truck and it was out in the open.


I thought about that also. I think I found a couple of big lag/eye bolts somewhere and saved them but I'm not sure where I put them. They might even be on the truck somewhere.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Offer the guy running the front end loader a case of beer to separate them enough to get room to cut from both sides.


The excavating guys aren't there. Ground is froze deep. I don't figure anybody will be there till March(ish). I'm on my own. Like normal.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I had that problem last year to untangle a pile oflogs. Couldn't get a cable around one. Finally brought along a 3/8" lag bolt and portable drill, inserted bolt, attached cable to truck and it was out in the open.


I like turnkey's idea. That's how I moved a giant rock/boulder from my back yard to my wife's flower bed. I didn't go back and look at pics of the pile, so I don't know if this would be safe, but I've done it before. Cut through as far as you can on 4-5 blocks, then noodle half a block off each one. Then you'll have enough room to get your power head in and complete the cut. Leave enough of the front log to chock the pile so nothing moves on you, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> The excavating guys aren't there. Ground is froze deep. I don't figure anybody will be there till March(ish). I'm on my own. Like normal.


I thought it was an active work sight. Guess that idea won't work.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> There are maple, ash, and oak tangles all within spitting distance of this.
> 
> I did break a chain which is unfortunate.


Back in business - the safety chain I found sure cuts through the maple and ash faster than I expected.


----------



## nomad_archer

First logs on the hot coals this morning. I like watching everything start.


----------



## LondonNeil

What Joe says. Look back a few tens of pages and you'll find pictures of cowboy working down a big tree in that fashion


----------



## woodchip rookie

COWBOY!!

Show me some pics of cutting down big timber into the bits.


----------



## woodchip rookie

And if they are smart enough to know that you might be using a snowblower at night, so they added headlights to snowblowers, why dont chainsaws have headlights?!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> And if they are smart enough to know that you might be using a snowblower at night, so they added headlights to snowblowers, why dont chainsaws have headlights?!


Cause an accident with a snow blower at night is less likely to result in being found frozen to the ground by your own blood the next morning .


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> First logs on the hot coals this morning. I like watching everything start.


I cleaned are last night and still don't understand why people don't like there ash pan.
all the ashes fall in the pan dump it in the ash bucket put it back.
all the embers stay in the stove. Throw wood on and go. Stove at 250* when I cleaned it out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

All the embers dont stay in a NC30. I have to shove all the fresh hot stuff to one side and shovel out the powder then switch sides. No big but theres a better way. If the stove would have been designed right....


----------



## woodchip rookie

When I was out yesterday climbing all over a giant wood pile I was impressed by the bite of my Irish Setter winter/hiking boots, but those spiked logger boots came to mind. Does anybody in here have those?


----------



## James Miller

Time to get cleaned up and go home. Thank you @farmer steve for letting me borrow the 36 with the bigger bar for the big stuff in the oak pile. I'll be grabbing a 24 for the Del saw soon. A 70-80cc saw is out of reach at the moment so this was a big help.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Nice having a big saw when you need it.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> And if they are smart enough to know that you might be using a snowblower at night, so they added headlights to snowblowers, why dont chainsaws have headlights?!


Mine do, they are just mounted in the brim of my hat, Joe.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> All the embers dont stay in a NC30. I have to shove all the fresh hot stuff to one side and shovel out the powder then switch sides. No big but theres a better way. If the stove would have been designed right....



I have the old style stove, full size grate, ashes fall through, embers stay and once a week or a bit oftener, grab the welder mitts, pull pan, sling to spread on the grass and backin the stove with the pan.

I haven't seen a new type that has more than a little bitty hole in the middle of the burn chamber floor. What PIA...butt better than no pan at all.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Nice having a big saw when you need it.


There's a jar on my dresser that i put $20 in every week. The holidays are over its the 7900 jar now


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> COWBOY!!
> 
> Show me some pics of cutting down big timber into the bits.


Look at the "SAW" closely. you"ll see why he can cut big wood easily. 
just bustin ya WR. i'd wish i was closer to help ya out with that pile.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> When I was out yesterday climbing all over a giant wood pile I was impressed by the bite of my Irish Setter winter/hiking boots, but those spiked logger boots came to mind. Does anybody in here have those?



I have a pair of corked chainsaw rubber boots , awesome traction .


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join. 
I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.


----------



## Philbert

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.




Welcome to A.S.!

Lots of BTUs in smaller wood!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.
> I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.



Welcome aboard !
The official term on that small stuff is "Zoggerwood" .
It burns , has btu's and you scrounged it , you'll fit right in .


----------



## dancan

It's been a busy week just gone by . During the storm on Thursday I got a call from my neighbor that her mother had no power (she's Billy's widow that I used to give wood to) .
I headed over and fired up their genny to get some lights and sump pump running .
After about 15 minutes the genny quit , I got it fired up a second time and it ran smooth but I didn't trust it so I started a fire with wood I gave Billy and stayed to make sure the fire was going good and that the genny stayed running .







The fire of scrounged wood was fine but the genny , well it quit so I drove back home and grabbed one of my scrounged up gennys .
Loaded it in the tractor bucket and headed back in the rain and wind storm .











Got her up and running , good thing because they were without power for 28 hours .


----------



## rarefish383

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.
> I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.


Welcome, where in MD are you, I'm in Mt Airy, Joe.


----------



## dancan

46 Merican on Thursday , a low of 2 Merican yesterday and today , still windy , 40 mph gusts so I took a break yesterday , truth be told , the "Honey Do !" list was long lol
Today I was going to take a drive behind the gate to see if we had more wood come down but around 10:00 am I get a call from Paul , the developer that gave me a key to the gate , he sez there's a bunch of blow overs that I can have if I want .
But , the reason for the call was that he wanted to know if I could drop a few trees so that our Powerco would connect a house .
"I"ll go look at it asap" I tell him .
















Warmed up to 7 F but the windthrill drove it down to -21F .
It's no fun cutting on windy days and holding wood doesn't hold at those temps either but I got it done , polly 2/3rds of a cord 
A couple of spruce , 2 small maple and the blocked up one is tamarack , not too sure how that one burns but I'm not fussy lol
Paul was surprised I cut it today , I told him I wasn't made of sugar and that he said he wanted it cut 
A quick inventory check tells me we've got plenty to cut without going past the gate .
For example


----------



## Flint Mitch

Scrounged a good size Ash the county put down in my buddies neighborhood. Squatted the 1 ton a bit. There ended up being a bed full also I couldn't safely put on the trailer. His tractor and fork truck made loading much easier than unloading once I got it back to my house!








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodfarmer

dancan said:


> It's been a busy week just gone by . During the storm on Thursday I got a call from my neighbor that her mother had no power (she's Billy's widow that I used to give wood to) .
> I headed over and fired up their genny to get some lights and sump pump running .
> After about 15 minutes the genny quit , I got it fired up a second time and it ran smooth but I didn't trust it so I started a fire with wood I gave Billy and stayed to make sure the fire was going good and that the genny stayed running .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fire of scrounged wood was fine but the genny , well it quit so I drove back home and grabbed one of my scrounged up gennys .
> Loaded it in the tractor bucket and headed back in the rain and wind storm .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her up and running , good thing because they were without power for 28 hours .


Your a good man, dancan


----------



## James Miller

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.
> I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.


Welcome to AS. Also wondering what part of Maryland your in as I can throw a rock and hit the Mason Dixon line from my place in PA.


----------



## dancan

woodfarmer said:


> Your a good man, dancan



Thanks , I just hope that when my time comes that I need help someone will pick up the slack , until then , I'll do my part to help when and where I can and to pull the slack up on the rope to the best of my ability .


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

rarefish383 said:


> Welcome, where in MD are you, I'm in Mt Airy, Joe.





James Miller said:


> Welcome to AS. Also wondering what part of Maryland your in as I can throw a rock and hit the Mason Dixon line from my place in PA.



Small world. I live in Taylorsville a few miles up the road. My zip is technically Westminster though. 

Thanks for the welcomes everyone.


----------



## 1project2many

It's been a while since I've posted. I hope everyone here is having good luck with their finds. I managed to stumble across two Red Oak trees, about 36" diameter at the base, freshly cut in the back yard of a house close to my work. It took a few weeks to get them out as I had to cut, split, and wheelbarrow all the pieces from the back of the house and down the driveway so I could load them onto my car trailer. This was the first year I had my Husky 238 working and it really did a great job compared to the Poulan Pro I've had since '06. Both of the saws have 16" bars so it took a little extra effort to get through the large pieces but it was worth the work. 

Here are a few pictures of the score:


----------



## Flint Mitch

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.
> I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.


I'm glad to see someone still buys a brand new truck and uses the bed for actually hauling stuff!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

You mean those jacked up trucks with 4ft beds that only haul groceries?


----------



## Flint Mitch

woodchip rookie said:


> You mean those jacked up trucks with 4ft beds that only haul groceries?


Ugh... yes that bothers me highly.... 

My trusty F 350 with the 7.3 has pulled and hauled more than it's share in 300,000+ miles. Trans and T case have Been rebuilt to be bullet proof but other than injectors and injector cups the engine is original. It's rusty as he'll but AWESOME anyway! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> COWBOY!!
> 
> Show me some pics of cutting down big timber into the bits.



Here I am! Here you go young feller. 

The bucking cut followed by one or two vertical noodle cuts to the point that the bar on the bucking cut could reach. You're then able to cut off the remaining bit from either side. 




Branchy bits. More or less hacking pieces off however far the bar will reach but keeping in mind that you want bits that you can stack in the end.


----------



## ReggieT

Cowboy254 said:


> Here I am! Here you go young feller.
> 
> The bucking cut followed by one or two vertical noodle cuts to the point that the bar on the bucking cut could reach. You're then able to cut off the remaining bit from either side.
> 
> View attachment 623988
> 
> 
> Branchy bits. More or less hacking pieces off however far the bar will reach but keeping in mind that you want bits that you can stack in the end.
> 
> View attachment 623990
> 
> 
> View attachment 623989


That's, "working smart...instead of too hard!"
I like the wisdom of those cuts.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm having a bit of trouble with my interweb so photo uploading is a PITA. Anyway, here are some more, 2016 blue gum this time...
















Good times. Cutting big wood is fun. Tiring and time consuming, but fun. You're getting the quality BTUs too, and the lesser amounts of ash in the heartwood.


----------



## KiwiBro

May not work for everyone, but when making the noodle/rip cuts in big, dense logs, I sometimes put one or even two horizontally as well as vertically, before making the bucking cuts. It gets the pieces into a more manageable size without having to handle them again (they don't roll so well when they drop off the log so can be a pain to position for the next noodle cut if they come off the log too big for me to lift - which is a descending scale as the day wears on), except to put 'em on the splitter.


----------



## nomad_archer

Caught me a feesh this today with the heat wave 18 degree high temps.


----------



## ReggieT

Here are some pics from my recent scrounging. Pin oak, red oak, maple, and hackberry.
Most of this wood is on my cousins property and he's chomping at the bit to have a massive bonfire...so time is of the essence!!


----------



## ReggieT

nomad_archer said:


> Caught me a feesh this today with the heat wave 18 degree high temps.


Looks like some good eating right there.


----------



## coutufr

When does your trout season start?


----------



## nomad_archer

ReggieT said:


> Looks like some good eating right there.



I catch and release all trout so I can catch them again.


----------



## nomad_archer

coutufr said:


> When does your trout season start?



Early April. But we are allowed to fish catch and release all winter up until march when they stock everything unless we are fishing in special regs water.


----------



## coutufr

You guys are lucky ! The biggest trouts are caught in the winter time


----------



## coutufr

Is this a brock trout?


----------



## 95custmz

ReggieT said:


> Here are some pics from my recent scrounging. Pin oak, red oak, maple, and hackberry.
> Most of this wood is on my cousins property and he's chomping at the bit to have a massive bonfire...so time is of the essence!!
> View attachment 624013
> View attachment 624014
> 
> View attachment 624015


That's gonna be one helluva bonfire!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> May not work for everyone, but when making the noodle/rip cuts in big, dense logs, I sometimes put one or even two horizontally as well as vertically, before making the bucking cuts. It gets the pieces into a more manageable size without having to handle them again (they don't roll so well when they drop off the log so can be a pain to position for the next noodle cut if they come off the log too big for me to lift - which is a descending scale as the day wears on), except to put 'em on the splitter.



You're right, this is good strategy, and is what I did on the manna gum when getting down to the serious end - might have even mentioned it at the time I think. I did the horizontal cuts first, the vertical cuts second and the bucking cuts last. You get the blocks just falling off then with the bucking cuts. I should have done that on the big blue gum from last year, it would have made life easier. 

What's this 'splitter' thing that you speak of?


----------



## Cowboy254

nomad_archer said:


> I catch and release all trout so I can catch them again.



I fillet and release all trout so I can eat them again.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodfarmer said:


> Your a good man, dancan



I second this statement. Good on you Dan for helping Billy's missus out. Above and beyond.


----------



## James Miller

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Small world. I live in Taylorsville a few miles up the road. My zip is technically Westminster though.
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes everyone.


About 30 minutes from me. My wife has family in that area.


----------



## ReggieT

nomad_archer said:


> I catch and release all trout so I can catch them again.


Good for you.
Just ate my 1st trout about 3 yrs ago...IT WAS DELICIOUS!
About $15 a lb around my parts...so they're in little danger from me.


----------



## ReggieT

95custmz said:


> That's gonna be one helluva bonfire!


He likes to talk a lot of junk, "I'll beat him to the punch though...already lining up a couple of helpers so I can make short/semi-short work of it.
I'll start with the easy stuff & work my way into the burly chunks!


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> You mean those jacked up trucks with 4ft beds that only haul groceries?


see my sig. not jacked up and a 6 1/2 foot bed. i do haul cans of fuel in it though for the tractor so i can go scrounge wood.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble with my interweb so photo uploading is a PITA. Anyway, here are some more, 2016 blue gum this time...
> 
> View attachment 624006
> 
> 
> View attachment 624007
> 
> 
> View attachment 624008
> 
> 
> View attachment 624009
> 
> 
> View attachment 624010
> 
> 
> Good times. Cutting big wood is fun. Tiring and time consuming, but fun. You're getting the quality BTUs too, and the lesser amounts of ash in the heartwood.


Kind of doing the same thing with the big oak I got.
cut from both sides with the 25 to make rounds.
then quarter everything with the Del saw to make it manageable. Your method seems easier.


----------



## turnkey4099

Hutchinsonkw said:


> First post! I’ve been lurking for awhile but finally decided to join.
> I have a friend logging part of their property. He said I can have everything but the massive trunks. I spent some time today collecting smaller cut pieces as my saw did not want to start.



There is your ?excuse/reason? to buy anohter saw and start the CAD


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> You mean those jacked up trucks with 4ft beds that only haul groceries?



Heh. I had a new customer show up a couple years ago. I dont' recall what he was driving then but he showed back up with one of those, short bed at that. "I bought it to haul wood". I had to struggle to keep from laughing.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Welcome to AS. Also wondering what part of Maryland your in as I can throw a rock and hit the Mason Dixon line from my place in PA.


You got some arm if you can do that..........are you on the south end of hanover?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> see my sig. not jacked up and a 6 1/2 foot bed. i do haul cans of fuel in it though for the tractor so i can go scrounge wood.



Looks better with a bunch of saws in it.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> You got some arm if you can do that..........are you on the south end of hanover?


Doesn't get much more south end then I am. I make a left onto 94 and I'm in Maryland in less then 30 seconds. Try to avoid it though as I have to leave a constant companion in PA to go there but the gas is to cheap to pass up.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> There is your ?excuse/reason? to buy anohter saw and start the CAD


You know he's in trouble when the response to his first post is start buying more saws.


----------



## James Miller

Flint Mitch said:


> I'm glad to see someone still buys a brand new truck and uses the bed for actually hauling stuff!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



It isn't new but its got an 8' bed and puts in work. Its also a rot box as it spent 5 years as a plow truck before my brother and I picked it up.


----------



## muddstopper

Icey rain due to start in about an hour. I moved my truck out from under a dieing red oak where I usually park it. The tree is starting to drop limbs, had one a few weeks ago that just barely missed the truck. I have been babying that tree since 1999 when I moved into this house. Back in 1974, my dad and I logged this place with a old d2 dozer. Dozer broke down and we got a large wrecker to pull it up the side of the mountain so we could work on it. The wrecker guy used a cable attached around the tree, to hold his wrecker while he winched, and girdled the tree. Tree wasnt much of a tree in 1974, but I estimate it is 36in at the base now. Hollow and dying. Had a bunch of dead limbs removed in 2016, looks like it will have to come down in the near future. That tree has a personal history and I will hate to see it go. I would post a pic, but its dark as a stack of black cats outside right now


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 624047
> Looks better with a bunch of saws in it.


forgot about that James. i won't show that to the wife.


----------



## nomad_archer

coutufr said:


> Is this a brock trout?


That is a brown trout. 




ReggieT said:


> Good for you.
> Just ate my 1st trout about 3 yrs ago...IT WAS DELICIOUS!
> About $15 a lb around my parts...so they're in little danger from me.



Eat them up Reggie. Bass and walleye usually get the catch and grill treatment from me. I much prefer them over our stocked rainbow, brown, and brook trout. Lake trout on the other hand are also delicious and I will eat them as well.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thanks Cowboy. Two issues I am going to have with these big oaks...
1) They are laying plum flat on the ground, so the bottom horizontal cut will be tough, 
2) They are froze solid to the ground. Not sure if I can move them and theres 3 of them laying close together so I cant get all the way around the logs, and I cant get to the middle one at all.


----------



## svk

nomad_archer said:


> Caught me a feesh this today with the heat wave 18 degree high temps.


Beautiful! Did he eat any grouse flies?


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 624054
> It isn't new but its got an 8' bed and puts in work. Its also a rot box as it spent 5 years as a plow truck before my brother and I picked it up.


You have cab corners so you are doing good!


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> Beautiful! Did he eat any grouse flies?



Unfortunately not this time but I am going to work grouse into that pattern. It should give it that little something extra.


----------



## ReggieT

nomad_archer said:


> That is a brown trout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat them up Reggie. Bass and walleye usually get the catch and grill treatment from me. I much prefer them over our stocked rainbow, brown, and brook trout. Lake trout on the other hand are also delicious and I will eat them as well.


Yet to taste Walleye.
I here they taste similar to the crappie we have in abundance down here.


----------



## MustangMike

Never had Walleye, but like Trout way better than fresh water Bass. Striped Bass is another story, that is a good fish to eat!


----------



## MustangMike

So, it finally got over 20* F today, so I had the itch to cut some wood. Tried out one of the Asian 660s. The saw ran well, but nothing ever goes too smoothly.

First, there are the delays based on calls from my clients, then I go to install the 28" B+C Matt got for his Dad ... Never send a Husky guy to do Stihl stuff, he got the 93 link chain instead of the 91 link, so I stole another B+C from one of my other saws. (my chains won't work cause they are .063 instead of .050)

Then I finally get over to my friend Tim's house (where I got my deer) and there are about 30 turkeys blocking the drive way, and they did not want to move.

So I sank the 660 into the dead Chestnut (Rock) Oak, and it did real well. Except when I tried to re fill it, the fuel cap started leaking! Stopped at an auto parts store on the way home and got some large O rings to replace the flat washers, seems to be working so far.

My new Fiskars X-27 (left the old one up at the cabin so I don't have to take them back + forth) split the dead, hard, cold wood very easily. I'm not even going to bother bringing the hydro over. Amazing how solid a lot of it is based on how long this tree has been down. There is another big dead one still standing that I may take down next year, but it is intertwined with some other trees, and may be larger than my 36" bar, so it will take some work.


----------



## LondonNeil

Started to work off the Christmas excess, I actually got 45 mins of fiskars swinging and wood stacking done. Was good to finish splitting the last of the silver birch I scrounged a few months back. One piece was starting to rot but the rest was fine. Was good to get some exercise and to work on the wood pile, although it's hard this time of year as the lawn is such a swamp it soon gets messed up and although I'm not fussed about a bowling green finish, I'd rather grass than mud. Nice temperature to work though, a cool 4C


----------



## MechanicMatt

That's some bulls1t right there uncle Mike, I bought it at a STIHL dealership....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Regular old heat wave today, hot hot hot 25*American today


----------



## woodchip rookie

It was 34 Murkan today. Couldn't believe it. Pisposta be almost 60 friday I think..*EDIT*...58 thursday


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm seeing 51*murica and Pouring Rain Friday, can't wait!!! Wash the snow away. Should be a fun weekend to go riding


----------



## JustJeff

-24 on sat and -1 today. Spent Sunday on my snowmobile which is one of the reasons I scrounge. Big difference in how much wood I burned today compared to the last couple Arctic weeks!


----------



## foxtrot5

Hit close to 40* here, first time above freezing for a while. Pipes thawed out and my fears were realized, one froze and burst so when it thawed it tried to flood out the kitchen. Spent most of the day fixing that. If I can get a bit more of this snow out of the way I may be able to get back to the wood pile sometime this week!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, Stihl makes chains that fit Husky's ya know! The Stihl 28" is 91 link.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I bought the bar and chain from a Stihl dealership at the same time


----------



## LondonNeil

Stick a 10 tooth racing sprocket on and take up the slack


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

FYI - if you want the nifty little degree symbol (°), hold down the ALT key and type in the number "0176" using the numeric keypad. When you release the ALT key, the degree symbol will appear. It doesn't work on the numbers across the top of the keyboard.

My day job, I'm a programmer...


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll just say "ZERO MURKAN"


----------



## MustangMike

OK ... No ... It produced a degree sign, but it also jumped me out of this site!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Bobby Kirbos said:


> FYI - if you want the nifty little degree symbol (°), hold down the ALT key and type in the number "0176" using the numeric keypad. When you release the ALT key, the degree symbol will appear. It doesn't work on the numbers across the top of the keyboard.
> 
> My day job, I'm a programmer...


Dang it, there’s no alt key on my phone!!!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> I bought the bar and chain from a Stihl dealership at the same time



They screwed up!! I got a new chain today, and will find a place to shorten the other one (a guy at the dealer I went to advised me not to have it done there).


----------



## farmer steve

47 farenheight degrees here today. alt 0176 didn't work her either @MustangMike . sorry @Bobby Kirbos


----------



## Cowboy254

Maybe it only works with °C


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Stick a 10 tooth racing sprocket on and take up the slack


You are starting to learn Grasshopper!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Bobby thanks for the insight, but my phone doesn't have that key either and when I'm on my laptop.... I won't really care. Ya'll know what I'm talking about when I use *


----------



## Philbert

Bobby Kirbos said:


> FYI - if you want the nifty little degree symbol (°), hold down the ALT key and type in the number "0176" using the numeric keypad.


On a Mac it's 'SHIFT/OPTION/8' (we can't figure out all that Windows stuff).

But if you really want the '_easy way_' to get the nifty little degree symbol (°), like when you are on your phone, just '_copy_' and '_paste_' it from Bobby's post like I did.

My day job, I'm lazy . . .

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I got a new chain today, and will find a place to shorten the other one (a guy at the dealer I went to advised me not to have it done there).


Try washing it in _REALLY_ hot water?

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Then stick it in the dryer?


----------



## dancan

Well , no worky on my home logitch keybord because I have a laptop type mousepad instead of the numbers 

Here's a new wood scrounging/handeling tool that I found on the interwebz using my googlefu .


----------



## JustJeff

I pinched a log myself this evening.


----------



## MustangMike

She comes with it, right??? Actually, it looks pretty neat. Anyone use one?


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> She comes with it, right??? Actually, it looks pretty neat. Anyone use one?



Be nice if they would have told us where to get one...if it's in there I didn't see it.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Cowboy254 said:


> Then stick it in the dryer?


If I was there I would just hang it on the line ... dry in 10 min.
Sydney made the news here 116 ..... you can keep that 
I can dress for the cold lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

All the climate extremes are because we took so much air out of the atmosphere and put it in tires and tanks. That's me story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Well , no worky on my home logitch keybord because I have a laptop type mousepad instead of the numbers
> 
> Here's a new wood scrounging/handeling tool that I found on the interwebz using my googlefu .



I've got a hundred year old set of Ice Tongs that look almost identical and just as heavily made, maybe I'll try them. Just seems by the time I bend over and pick up the tongs, I could bend over and pick up that little log. i can see a hook, you just reach out and smack it. The tongs you kind of have to take time to place them on the log, and then you have to lift your hands to chin level to clear the trailer. If I were trying to put wood on the back of my truck I'd have to lift my hands over my head to clear the tailgate. Now, if she comes with it, I'll take two, Joe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If I was there I would just hang it on the line ... dry in 10 min.
> Sydney made the news here 116 ..... you can keep that
> I can dress for the cold lol



Yep and I was wearing a suit for about an hour. The poor groom had to wear it the entire time. I took the jacket off and rolled up my sleeves. Let me tell it completely sucked in that sort of weather


----------



## nomad_archer

Bobby Kirbos said:


> My day job, I'm a programmer...



Nice! I used to write code. Now I ask developers nicely to do it the way I have it on the picture.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Be nice if they would have told us where to get one...if it's in there I didn't see it.


Same place where you get those shoes . . .

Philbert


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

nomad_archer said:


> Nice! I used to write code. Now I ask developers nicely to do it the way I have I on the picture.


My job is becoming more like that as well. Data gathering, project management, etc...


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Yep and I was wearing a suit for about an hour. The poor groom had to wear it the entire time. I took the jacket off and rolled up my sleeves. Let me tell it completely sucked in that sort of weather



Well, I assume that the bride and groom chose the time of year to get married. In all fairness, of course, no-one could have foreseen that it could be hot in Sydney in summer . 

We often have couples get hitched up the mountain in summer which is normally fine for temperature but you take a risk with the wind and if the couple forget the sunscreen they get toasted for the wedding photos.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> All the climate extremes are because we took so much air out of the atmosphere and put it in tires and tanks. That's me story and I'm stickin to it.



And having to change from winter to summer air and back again doesn't help!


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If I was there I would just hang it on the line ... dry in 10 min.
> Sydney made the news here 116 ..... you can keep that
> I can dress for the cold lol[/QOUTE]I read somewhere on here you can't get naked enough for that kind of heat.


----------



## turnkey4099

In hot weatehr you are better off wearing a t-shirt, absorbs and evaporates teh sweat for a bit of cooling. Not all that noticeable but it is better than bare skin.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I tried out my Asian Twin (660) #2 today, it is the one my Grandson's helped me assemble. I had my brother's 28" B+C on it, and likely this saw will be going to him. I really liked how it pulled, cut some decent size rounds of dead, hard, Chestnut (Rock) Oak. This one had a less aggressive muffler mod, but it pulled at least as well with it. May have had a bit more low end snot, but they are very close.

I went into the woods with the saw, a Timber Jack, and the X-27. Likely will use a wheel barrow to get the wood out as nothing else will fit.

Of course, the deer had come recently to check things out, and if anyone doubts the X-27 can split tough knots, check out pic #2! You just have to make believe you are mad at it!

Not bad for only being on site for less than 2 hours. You work much harder when you know your time is limited!


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey you blokes, after our 40+°C over the weekend just gone, we might be getting some snow on the hills this coming weekend. Might get to light the fire!


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey you blokes, after our 40+°C over the weekend just gone, we might be getting some snow on the hills this coming weekend. Might get to light the fire!


Yesterday is the first time I let the fire go out in 2 weeks. But I'll take cold over 100*+ any day.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> I read somewhere on here you can't get naked enough for that kind of heat.



Yeeeess, well I consulted Cowgirl on that. For about 2 1/2 minutes. New record !!

Where's the 'high five' emoticon?


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Well, I tried out my Asian Twin (660) #2 today, it is the one my Grandson's helped me assemble. I had my brother's 28" B+C on it, and likely this saw will be going to him. I really liked how it pulled, cut some decent size rounds of dead, hard, Chestnut (Rock) Oak. This one had a less aggressive muffler mod, but it pulled at least as well with it. May have had a bit more low end snot, but they are very close.
> 
> Of course, the deer had come recently to check things out, and if anyone doubts the X-27 can split tough knots, check out pic #2! You just have to make believe you are mad at it!
> 
> Not bad for only being on site for less than 2 hours. You work much harder when you know your time is limited!



I must say, that's a good looking saw. Then there's this:

"I went into the woods with the saw, a Timber Jack, and the X-27. Likely will use a wheel barrow to get the wood out as nothing else will fit."

That's old school scroungin'. I like.


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> Yesterday is the first time I let the fire go out in 2 weeks. But I'll take cold over 100*+ any day.


Filled stove Tuesday night. Cleaned it out Wednesday evening and still had a few coals in the ash. No fire yesterday or today. Another cold spell headed my way so I Loaded up the carts in the basement, got kindling laid in stove and even bought a new lighter yesterday. Ready for the next round with nature. I figure I have at least 6-8 more weeks of off and on fires. I have already burnt more wood this winter than I did all of last winter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Supposed to be almost 60 Murkan today, 3 by Saturday night.


----------



## Plowboy83

It’s nice here today in middle of this chit hole called California. Been wearing a T-shirt since I woke up high of 60* and low of 45* tonight not much need for wood in the stove


----------



## Philbert

Plowboy83 said:


> It’s nice here today in middle of this chit hole called California.


At least you are not in the mud zone. Those trees are gonna need some extra abrasion resistant chain to cut up.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/multicut-anyone.112879/

EDIT: Now called 'DuraCut'



Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> At least you are not in the mud zone. Those trees are gonna need some extra abrasion resistant chain to cut up.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/multicut-anyone.112879/
> 
> EDIT: Now called 'DuraCut'
> View attachment 624822
> 
> 
> Philbert


Interesting


----------



## Plowboy83

Philbert said:


> At least you are not in the mud zone. Those trees are gonna need some extra abrasion resistant chain to cut up.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/multicut-anyone.112879/
> 
> EDIT: Now called 'DuraCut'
> View attachment 624822
> 
> 
> Philbert


That’s might be something to look into


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks good Uncle Mike, I'd make sure you put some ethanol free gas in it before you give it to him. You know how often he's going to use it don't you...

DuraCut, looks interesting...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea. Unless its crazy expensive why didn't they do that a long time ago?


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. Unless its crazy expensive why didn't they do that a long time ago?


They did. Called it 'MultiCut'; https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/multicut-anyone.112879/

It is more expensive, partially because it is not that common, and does not get discounted like the more popular chains.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

finally got some pics for you pic lovers. phone has been . scrounging around in the 3 year old logging tops for some decent wood. found some that was stihl up off the ground and not to bad and then i found this red oak tree that had blown over and was laying on top of the old stone fence off the ground and stihl ok. cut 3 buckets and stihl have the red oak log to cut after next weeks freeze. all 3 buckets are split to dry now.


----------



## James Miller

Split some more of the big oak today. More then enough there to fill the rack I sold the other week and I'm just getting started.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I worked on some stove issues. Got the gap at the door latch closed up. Cleaned the door hinge pins and the holes in the hinges and door so the pins would slide all the way down. Made a little baffle plate to cover up some of the doghouse hole. If I put a full 18" load of good dry wood in the stove its uncontrollable. Even with the draft all the way closed. I have some flue/chimney issues to address also but I cant do that till after burning season. I also want to make the secondary air controllable a little bit but cant do that till burning season is over either.


----------



## MustangMike

Got some exercise wheelbarrowing the wood out of the woods today. The tough part is the little hill before the drive way, a real B*** Breaker! Did not get it all out, but enough for now.

There is also another dead standing Chestnut Oak (center of first pic) I will have to drop next year, but it is entangled with a leaner and a Beech. Plan would be to make the top into fire wood, and mill the trunk. I may also mill some of the remaining trunk on the downed one. The wood is beautiful.

There are squirrels living in that standing one. If I had a shotgun I could have had 4 of them with one shot.

And in the afternoon, it got too warm (in the 40s) and the snow no longer hid the imperfections in the woods, making it a PITA.

FYI, that is my scrounged wheelbarrow, with the hard Maple handles I made with the chain saw, and a piece of treated plywood in the bottom. Nice + Strong, better than new! Added some deck screws to anchor the plywood to the handles.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas,
Got the word yesterday from a mate at cricket training that a local farmer needs a gully cleared and there's lots of wood in it. Apparently we can use his tractor to drag logs up and go nuts. I'm awaiting further details before I get too excited but it has been more than a week since I've swung a chainsaw and I'm getting a bit twitchy. Prolly be March or April before we get after it but it gives me something to look forward to. I feel that you northerners need to pick up the slack at this time. There has been less than a page worth of postings today. Surely someone other than @farmer steve and @MustangMike have been getting after it? 

@KiwiBro hasn't given us much recently. Surely there are some trees over in NZ that need to get what's coming to them? Where are the big stacks of e.saligna?

Cowgirl tells me the Subaru is just about due for new tyres too...


----------



## Jeffkrib

Land clearing that’s where it’s at.
I thought most of the action on here comes during the northern hemisphere winter, because I sure as hell have no desire to do any scrounging at the moment.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas,
> Got the word yesterday from a mate at cricket training that a local farmer needs a gully cleared and there's lots of wood in it. Apparently we can use his tractor to drag logs up and go nuts. I'm awaiting further details before I get too excited but it has been more than a week since I've swung a chainsaw and I'm getting a bit twitchy. Prolly be March or April before we get after it but it gives me something to look forward to. I feel that you northerners need to pick up the slack at this time. There has been less than a page worth of postings today. Surely someone other than @farmer steve and @MustangMike have been getting after it?
> 
> @KiwiBro hasn't given us much recently. Surely there are some trees over in NZ that need to get what's coming to them? Where are the big stacks of e.saligna?
> 
> Cowgirl tells me the Subaru is just about due for new tyres too...


 Thanks Cowboy. Mike and I have learned that 90* F ain't for scrounging firewood. the saws run better in the colder air too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Agreed it's a bit slack here, I feel twitchy too. Time limited by a 2yo and 4mo, who are lovely but yes it makes it hard to get at the wood.

I new this was coming though so I am well up on last year, 3/5 of 19/20s wood collected, all that bucked and a little CSS. The London lawn is very wet currently and the last month of wet and mild weather didn't help, I'm very limited currently on where to store wood prior to process, when bucked and when CSS....~25m3 of wood in a suburban London garden is a squeeze!

I am expecting/hoping for a text from my wood guy any day as before Christmas I was promised a 'large Oak' he was too take down in the new year. Collecting is one thing I can find the time for.... Although stacking my spoils is troubling! Hopefully I'll be posting some photos of Oak shortly though.

In the meantime, I split kindling on the patio and sit by a warm stove, or 2.


----------



## panolo

Been too cold around these parts to be hitting the woods hard. This fella don't like cutting when its below 0.


----------



## MustangMike

That large standing Chestnut Oak should yield a lot of wood when it comes down, but it will not be easy. There is a good sized Red Maple leaning against it, and it has a lot of very dead branches, and it is intertwined with a decent size Beech Tree. I really don't want to take the Beech down, as it looks very healthy, and most of them around here don't (they have that bark problem), and it is the only decent size Beech on the property.

Also, the diameter may challenge my 36" bar some. It will be interesting!


----------



## MustangMike

We were cold as heck for weeks, not today it is in the 50s (in the AM, raining, and I can see most of my lawn again! Then it is supposed to get very cold again, go figure!

At least the NYC reservoirs should all be full! Lots of them around here!


----------



## LondonNeil

Well despite our distinctly wetter then average winter, one south East water company issued an early drought warning last week. You can't make this stuff up. Our utilities are bad!


----------



## rarefish383

Was 67* when I came in an hour ago. Baltimore/Washington Metro area, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Don't worry. Its headed your way. Down to 34 in Columbus, OH now. (3:17PM Eastern)


----------



## LondonNeil

7 hours ago I said the kids were great..... I've had 4 mega tantrums from my 'terrible two yo' since..... Wood isn't this difficult.


----------



## woodchip rookie

idk...twisted ash is pretty stubborn


----------



## foxtrot5

woodchip rookie said:


> idk...twisted ash is pretty stubborn



I'll take twisted ash over a 4 year old who doesn't want to eat broccoli any day. I can put a saw to one of them!


----------



## JustJeff

10 degrees C last night, -12 now. That’s from 50 to 10 Murican. Everything melted and now it’s all a frozen mess. Hardly burned the last couple days but the next week looks cold. Got some silver maple and ash in the stove now.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> 10 degrees C last night, -12 now. That’s from 50 to 10 Murican. Everything melted and now it’s all a frozen mess. Hardly burned the last couple days but the next week looks cold. Got some silver maple and ash in the stove now.


stihl warm 
. better split some more before it gets cold.


----------



## JustJeff

Oh boy, here come all the Canuck jokes, Bob and Doug references and general good natured fun poking!


----------



## dancan

The hottest spot in Canada right now is Cheticamp Nova Scotia at 57F and that's about 4 hours NorthWest from here , it's 55F here now , one of my daughters is in Calgary at -3F .
So far this winter season I don't think Jerry and I have gotten more than 2" of snowfall in total and never more than 1/4" on the ground at any given time , the least snow since they've been keeping records from 1961 .
What a weird winter .
I'm at 72 in the house with all my fans off and the draft closed on scrounged wood


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love this sport! More fun than my aging body can take, but I keep going back!!


----------



## Logger nate

Been pretty warm here too, high 30’s during the day, just below freezing at night. Supposed to be over 40 tomarrow, warmest January anyone has seen here so far. Stove still going but usally open a window during the day. Wish I was out doing this


----------



## dancan

Heavy rains here tomorrow so no saw running but Sunday is looking real good .
It'll be real mud season here Sunday but back down to 10F Sunday night .


----------



## Logger nate

Well I tried to live without a 562 but I just couldn’t do it, lol
Sure like these saw, especially ported
Unfortunately the USPS did a number on it getting from the spa to me


Not sure how they did it, was packaged good, pretty crazy. Still runs good though.


----------



## dancan

Well chit Nate , that sucks .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Well chit Nate , that sucks .


Yeah I was kinda bummed being a new saw and all, wish I would have insured it. It was only going about 300 miles didn’t even think about it.


----------



## Philbert

This seems to fit into this thread, among the drop bears, etc.
(Follow the link for photos)

Philbert

http://nationalpost.com/news/world/australian-birds-have-weaponized-fire

_"*Australian birds have weaponized fire because what we really need now is something else to make us afraid*_

_Raptors, including the whistling kite, are intentionally spreading grass fires in northern Australia, a research paper argues. The reason: to flush out prey and feast_

_**** Eussen thought he had the fire beat. It was stuck on one side of a highway deep in the Australian outback. But it didn’t look set to jump. And then, suddenly, without warning or obvious cause, it did._

_Eussen, a veteran firefighter in the Northern Territory, set off after the new flames. He found them, put them out, then looked up into the sky._

_What he saw sounds now like something out of a fairy tale or dark myth. A whistling kite, wings spread, held a burning twig in its talons. It flew about 20 metres ahead of Eussen and dropped the ember into the brittle grass._

_And the fire kicked off once again._

_All told that day, Eussen put out seven new flare-ups, according to a research paper published recently in the Journal of Ethnobiology. All of them, he claims, were caused by the birds and their burning sticks._

_What’s more, the paper argues, the birds might well have been doing it on purpose._

_It's a feeding frenzy, because out of these grasslands come small birds, lizards, insects, everything fleeing the front of the fire_

_Raptors, including the whistling kite, are intentionally spreading grass fires in northern Australia, the paper argues. The reason: to flush out prey and feast._

_“Black kites and brown falcons come to these fronts because it is just literally a killing frenzy, it’s a feeding frenzy, because out of these grasslands come small birds, lizards, insects, everything fleeing the front of the fire,” Bob Gosford, one of the authors of the paper, told the Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC) in 2016._

_The concept of fire-foraging birds is well established. Raptors on at least four continents have been observed for decades on the edge of big flames, waiting out scurrying rodents and reptiles or picking through their barbecued remains._

_What’s new, at least in the academic literature, is the idea that birds might be intentionally spreading fires themselves. If true, the finding suggests that birds, like humans, have learned to use fire as a tool and as a weapon._

_Gosford, a lawyer turned ethno-ornithologist (he studies the relationship between aboriginal peoples and birds), has been chasing the arson hawk story for years. “My interest was first piqued by a report in a book published in 1964 by an Aboriginal man called Phillip Roberts in the Roper River area in the Northern Territory, that gave an account of a thing that he’d seen in the bush, a bird picking up a stick from a fire front and carrying it and dropping it on to unburnt grass,” he told ABC._

_Working with Marc Bonta, an American academic, Gosford searched the historical record for other reports of fire-spreading raptors in Australia. He solicited first-hand accounts of the behaviour online, then personally interviewed those who claimed to have witnessed it._

_What Bonta and Gosford found was that the idea of fire-spreading was well known and accepted among residents, and particularly aboriginals, of rural northern Australia. The researchers found first-hand reports of fire-spreading among 12 separate aboriginal groups, while three different species of raptor— the black kite, whistling kite and brown falcon — were definitively identified as fire spreaders._

_In the paper, Gosford, Bonta and their co-authors also reported six new first-hand accounts of birds spreading fire._

_“MJ,” a Kimberley, (Western Australia) cattle station caretaker manager … saw kites working together to move a late dry season fire across a river by picking up, transporting, and dropping small, burning sticks in grass, which immediately ignited in several places,” they write. “The experience resulted in an uncontrollable blaze that destroyed part of the station’s infrastructure.”_

_Bob White, a firefighter in the Northern Territory saw a small group of raptors, likely black kites, “pick up numerous smouldering sticks and transport them ahead of a fire front, successfully helping the blaze spread up a small valley.”_

_Nathan Ferguson claims to have observed fire spreading about a dozen times in the Northern Territory since 2001. The long-time firefighter is adamant that the birds he’s observed — picking up twigs and starting new fires — were doing so on purpose._

_That jibes with the other research Gosford and Bonta dug up. “Most accounts and traditions unequivocally indicate intentionality on the part of three raptor species,” they wrote._

_Despite years of trying, the authors also failed to find unequivocal photo or video evidence of the birds spreading fires. In the paper, they chalk that up, in part, to the difficulty and dangers of performing scientific research on the edge of a brush fire._

_There is a picture in the paper, though, taken by Eussen. It’s in black and white and it shows a patch of sparse brush edging up on a rural road. In the background, smoke crowds the trees. Just visible behind the bush line is the low glow of a burning fire. In the foreground, above the road, dark shadows flap notched wings._

_The black kites have arrived, and they are ready for their frightened prey._

_Email: [email protected] "_


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Unfortunately the USPS did a number on it getting from the spa to me . . . .





dancan said:


> Well chit Nate , that sucks .



(Ouch)

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dang that stinks, just when I thought I was getting over GAD..... my pal texts me about a 11-87 and a X Bolt Browning, grrrrrr trying to fight it........


----------



## JustJeff

Honestly, how hard do you have to drop a saw packed in a box to do that kind of damage? I’ve dropped mine off the tailgate, watched one take off with a stump that wanted to stand back up, rolled a log over top of it. Stuck a hot saw in the back with the firewood because I didn’t want the smell in the truck and had rounds roll over it. Worst ever happened was the chainbrake handle on the poulan has some wobble in it. 
Hate to hear about that sweet looking 562.


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear, Usps sucks.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Dang that stinks, just when I thought I was getting over GAD..... my pal texts me about a 11-87 and a X Bolt Browning, grrrrrr trying to fight it........



But did you get the 550 yet???

By the way, nice pic with D.


----------



## nighthunter

Logger nate said:


> Well I tried to live without a 562 but I just couldn’t do it, lolView attachment 625146
> Sure like these saw, especially portedView attachment 625193
> Unfortunately the USPS did a number on it getting from the spa to meView attachment 625213
> View attachment 625214
> View attachment 625219
> Not sure how they did it, was packaged good, pretty crazy. Still runs good though.


 ouch


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Honestly, how hard do you have to drop a saw packed in a box to do that kind of damage? I’ve dropped mine off the tailgate, watched one take off with a stump that wanted to stand back up, rolled a log over top of it. Stuck a hot saw in the back with the firewood because I didn’t want the smell in the truck and had rounds roll over it.



That's because you've got Stihls .

Sorry about the saw, Nate. But it stihl works so a bit of electrical tape and you're good to go.


----------



## JeffHK454

Logger nate said:


> Well I tried to live without a 562 but I just couldn’t do it, lolView attachment 625146
> Sure like these saw, especially portedView attachment 625193
> Unfortunately the USPS did a number on it getting from the spa to meView attachment 625213
> View attachment 625214
> View attachment 625219
> Not sure how they did it, was packaged good, pretty crazy. Still runs good though.


 Really..how do you do damage like that? 

A pro grade saw is built to take abuse..that had to have been dropped from 20' or more or crushed by a forklift.


----------



## farmer steve

JeffHK454 said:


> Really..how do you do damage like that?
> 
> A pro grade saw is built to take abuse..that had to have been dropped from 20' or more or crushed by a forklift.


Mail delivery in I-de-ho.


----------



## JeffHK454

farmer steve said:


> Mail delivery in I-de-ho.


So you think they tossed it off the train or ran over it? 

It stinks to see a couple hundred dollars damage done to a saw because some dumbass treats your parcel like a bag full of garbage.


----------



## Logger nate

I have seen saws get tossed around pretty good with less damage, I have to say I was pretty surprised. I’m with you how the heck??? The box wasn’t even tore up
It was a sthil box though.....
maybe some kind of internal struggle ??
Really though that had to be a really hard blow to the handle to crack and flex it enough for the trigger safety lever to pop out like that, and the cracked case??


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Mail delivery in I-de-ho.


Lol, that’s funny!


----------



## James Miller

Dragged my FIL ms250 out of its hole on the bottom shelf. Gona clean it up real nice and use it some probly hasn't been started in 6 months or more.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, I believe everything has a minimum amount of insurance ($100???), I would try to claim it based on damage, at least it would be something.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Was that saw bought brand new from a dealer? Then packed in a Stihl box? Or bought used on a CL or Ebay deal? No way did that box make it to your house like that and the damage occur in that box. That saw was broke before it made it in that box. I would pick a fight with whoever sent you that saw.


----------



## Cody

Logger nate said:


> I have seen saws get tossed around pretty good with less damage, I have to say I was pretty surprised. I’m with you how the heck??? The box wasn’t even tore upView attachment 625299
> It was a sthil box though.....View attachment 625300
> maybe some kind of internal struggle ??
> Really though that had to be a really hard blow to the handle to crack and flex it enough for the trigger safety lever to pop out like that, and the cracked case??



Was there no packing below the saw itself inside of that box? If not, my guess would be cold plastics mixed with some jerkoff tossing it on the ground, concrete most likely.

You've given Stihl saws a new slogan though, saws so tough the box they come in doesn't have to be.


----------



## MustangMike

You did not get that saw through Jason did you???


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks guys. I bought the saw new from Bob (spike60), for less than most 550’s sell for by the way. Had saw sent from there to Jason Egan in Deary Id. to get ported. Jason sent saw to me in sthil box because it wouldn’t fit in husky box with 3/4 wrap handle,( was shipped to him with handle off). Stihl box’s hold the saw in place very well with the flap design. It was also wrapped in bubble warp. When it arrived here trigger was pushed out of handle and stuck under handle, there’s no way Jason sent it that way (he wouldn’t anyway). I know Jason he is beyond reproach, he offered to buy me a new saw or fix this one for free, I turned it down, was in no way his fault. Was sent USPS, I didn’t request insurance (never again) they will only cover $50 without insurance. I can replace tank-handle for about $75 so really not that bad. Just bothers me because it would be hard to do that kind of damage just dropping the box. I know they all have issues but I won’t use USPS again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wow


----------



## JeffHK454

Logger nate said:


> Thanks guys. I bought the saw new from Bob (spike60), for less than most 550’s sell for by the way. Had saw sent from there to Jason Egan in Deary Id. to get ported. Jason sent saw to me in sthil box because it wouldn’t fit in husky box with 3/4 wrap handle,( was shipped to him with handle off). Stihl box’s hold the saw in place very well with the flap design. It was also wrapped in bubble warp. When it arrived here trigger was pushed out of handle and stuck under handle, there’s no way Jason sent it that way (he wouldn’t anyway). I know Jason he is beyond reproach, he offered to buy me a new saw or fix this one for free, I turned it down, was in no way his fault. Was sent USPS, I didn’t request insurance (never again) they will only cover $50 without insurance. I can replace tank-handle for about $75 so really not that bad. Just bothers me because it would be hard to do that kind of damage just dropping the box. I know they all have issues but I won’t use USPS again.



I agree , USPS sucks but UPS isn't any better. I've had both places lose valuable stuff and refuse to reimburse me even though I had prepaid insurance. I fought with the Post Office over a lost SnapOn impact gun and they begrudgingly paid after they called me a liar and thief. 

Funny thing is a month after I paid the guy who bought the tool from me back his money the local POPO called and told him they found the package...turns out the mail carrier was the thief! 

UPS beat the hell out of a Detroit locker and gear set I shipped ..they then lost it when the buyer shipped it to their claims investigation office. It showed back up a month later beat up even worse ..they denied the claim even though it was obvious the packege had been rolling around in the back of a truck for a couple thousand miles.


----------



## MustangMike

They all have their issues, rec'd some damaged goods through Fed Ex, but luckily the vendor just sent out another.

Nate, glad the net damage is small, Bob is an excellent person to deal with, and the Jason I was worried about is a different one.

Glad to hear the saw runs well, best of luck with it.


----------



## Logger nate

JeffHK454 said:


> I agree , USPS sucks but UPS isn't any better. I've had both places lose valuable stuff and refuse to reimburse me even though I had prepaid insurance. I fought with the Post Office over a lost SnapOn impact gun and they begrudgingly paid after they called me a liar and thief.
> 
> Funny thing is a month after I paid the guy who bought the tool from me back his money the local POPO called and told him they found the package...turns out the mail carrier was the thief!
> 
> UPS beat the hell out of a Detroit locker and gear set I shipped ..they then lost it when the buyer shipped it to their claims investigation office. It showed back up a month later beat up even worse ..they denied the claim even though it was obvious the packege had been rolling around in the back of a truck for a couple thousand miles.


Wow, that’s ridiculous!


MustangMike said:


> They all have their issues, rec'd some damaged goods through Fed Ex, but luckily the vendor just sent out another.
> 
> Nate, glad the net damage is small, Bob is an excellent person to deal with, and the Jason I was worried about is a different one.
> 
> Glad to hear the saw runs well, best of luck with it.


Yeah I figured you were thinking of someone else. I know there’s other good porters but Jason Egan (bush weasel) is great. He knows how to make them run and his prices are VERY reasonable.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## farmer steve

Rain last nite and mud everywhere. had the pile of hickory/walnut logs that was dropped off this summer (easy scrounge) that needed cut so why not?
the 026 chain is on it's last leg so it got the call before i put a new chain on. had to cut some then push it out of the way and cut some more.


----------



## Logger nate

Ok back to scrounging wood 

The huskys taking a break


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took the girls to the West Point Museum today. Had a blast


----------



## MechanicMatt

Older daughters best friends house, I'll be running saws tomorrow....


----------



## dancan

Drizzle and 51F here now , 27 and dry tomorrow .
I scrounged up a brand new North helmet at a garage sale for 5$ this morning so I'll change out my oldest forestry setup .
Test it tomorrow on some blowdown retrieval lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> The huskys taking a break


Husky's don't take breaks. The humans that own them do.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Fixed that gap in the nc30 by the door latch and been running it a couple days now. Completely different machine. I can control it alot better. Go figure.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Husky's don't take breaks. The humans that own them do.


Lol, that’s true.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh, answering my Uncles question, no haven't figured out a number we both can live on for the 550xp

The guns are a browning XBolt octagon barrel "shot show" special. It's in 30-06 so since I already have a 30-06, not interested. Second gun is a 11-87 .20ga synthetic stock. Older daughter already has a semi auto.20ga so I asked the little one if she was interested, "daddy I like wood stocks" so that one is a negative as well. They were both new in the box, oh well.....


----------



## MustangMike

But you don't call me or my Grandsons for West Point, or me and my Asian Twins for wood cutting ... I'm heartbroken!!!


----------



## James Miller

Got the 250 done.
pulled the high side limiter may do a mm in the future. This saw got wooped by Steve's 250 with the pico setup.


----------



## JustJeff

That ought to clean out the chimney!
Was only like that for a couple minutes.


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 625529
> That ought to clean out the chimney!
> Was only like that for a couple minutes.



That's good for it, mine sees that every reload, runs great at 400-600 but puts out too much heat if it's more than single digits outside temp.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 625529
> That ought to clean out the chimney!
> Was only like that for a couple minutes.


Are gauge doesn't go red till 600. FIL runs it around 400 he just wants the t stat to think the house is warm. If he's not home I try to keep it at 500. Seen it over 700 one time when a seal failed that had me a little worried.


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks hot! Where in the stove is that?

I run on flue temps, and every day or so I'll take it to over 300C for a load. Just had it fully loaded on a pile of bark and splitting junk/kindling which I knew would burn hot and fast....380C for 15 mins then dropping. I don't like that hot though... Thought steel starts to weaken at 400-450C.

I cruise at 250C flue temp usually.


----------



## James Miller

Had to look again. 1000+ murican does seem way hot. I thought the outer ring was F.


----------



## JustJeff

Properties of steel don’t change until around 650C. The probe is in the pipe about 18” above the stove. That’s pretty hot! I regularly run it up to 500 on a reload. But I had some hard maple and I kinda forgot about it for a minute.


----------



## JustJeff

After the thaw, we haven’t had much snow. Usually have a boatload. So I took the maul out today and swung on a few pieces. Yep, frozen wood sure splits a lot easier. Granted it was silver maple and ash.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah hang on, it's a probe. I've a feeling the magnetic surface temp type I use are measuring roughly half of what a probe inside sees. The 'too hot' region on all mine starts at 260C so yes I reckon that accounts for the difference.

Agree it's good to take it hot for a bit on a frequent basis, drive out any creosote build up.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 625570
> After the thaw, we haven’t had much snow. Usually have a boatload. So I took the maul out today and swung on a few pieces. Yep, frozen wood sure splits a lot easier. Granted it was silver maple and ash.


Love me some silver. Garbage trees but dries quick, splits easy, light and burns to almost nothing.


----------



## dancan

Last Sunday







This Sunday






Man made snow lol
Got that little bit done up with the Makita EA3201 . It's a nice light saw but the 16" bar is a bit much , I've gotta find a 12" to 14" bar for it .






I ended up with half a trailer load then went home for a sammich .
Jerry (Pioneerguy600) met me up there after lunch so we could clean up the roadside blowdowns because if we left them there too long the developer would be getting calls from the local woodbuggahs about getting them .


----------



## dancan

We got some maple and spruce from this area , we had already cleaned out all the leaners and dead standing from here 2 years ago so this is a bonus until we get the call to clear a house lot .


----------



## dancan

We went over to this mess and got it cleaned up 














On the way to the ''Undisclosed'' location to drop this load we picked up another couple of spruce blowdowns .










It was a great day , 21F , no skeeters , ticks or drop bears to be seen for miles


----------



## woodchip rookie

Meanwhile in Groveport....


----------



## svk

Looks great guys. 

Dancan about half of your pics aren't coming up.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Meanwhile in Groveport....



I had to unlike that so I could like that a second time LOL


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Looks great guys.
> 
> Dancan about half of your pics aren't coming up.



FFS 
Just insert Woodchips pic on the missing ones lol


----------



## dancan

Maple flavored man made snow lol
We did do a bit of walking around while we were up there , we did find a patch of hardwoods in a corner that will be worth dragging the tractor up there , at least a trailer load of hardwoods that have broken tops , leaning over or dead .
It's easy for us to get it now while the developer owns these lots but as they get sold we'd have to deal with the new property owners .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, next time I go you definitely need to bring Michael and Thomas. They would love it. We'll go in the spring when the weather is warmer. 

Only one little ash tree, didn't need your saws. Ran the 262xp the whole time. LOVE that saw!! Your pal did a "kick a$$" job porting it!!! 

At there house I did see some other trees that may need attention. They're bark looks like locust, but they are bigger than any locusts I've ever seen. If I can talk Joe into letting me harvest them, I'll definitely give you a ring, or I'd hato buy a 32in bar...... these things are BIG


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> I had to unlike that so I could like that a second time LOL


I didn't get that pic off the internet. I actually have a bag of popsicle sticks in my basement. They work good for patch jobs on planes when you have unintentional contact with anything but air.


----------



## woodchip rookie

This guy crashed so bad he gave it a viking funeral. In a woodstove.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I haven't been able to get out to the big scrounge pile. It warmed up. Then rained for 2 days. Then refroze. Then I started getting sick. Figured it would be mighty dumb of me to go play in the snow sick. Gonna be a couple weeks I think.


----------



## foxtrot5

woodchip rookie said:


> I haven't been able to get out to the big scrounge pile. It warmed up. Then rained for 2 days. Then refroze. Then I started getting sick. Figured it would be mighty dumb of me to go play in the snow sick. Gonna be a couple weeks I think.



Yuck. No fun there.

It's my kid's birthday this weekend so family is in town. Cleaning, setup, party, cleanup again, play host. No time to hit the pile. Thankfully it's already scrounged and home, just needs to be cut to size then split and stacked. At the very least, the long chunks need to be cut to size and stacked on my racks off the ground so they don't pull any more moisture out of the ground.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> Had to look again. 1000+ murican does seem way hot. I thought the outer ring was F.



Oh shoot! I didn't notice that! I think Selkirk chimney says it can handle 1050F continuously but that's crazy heat going out the chimney. Definitely don't have to worry about creosote build up after that.


----------



## Jakers

hottest ive ever seen mine is 1550*F. the stack was glowing bright orange for the first 3 ft or so and cherry red for another 3 after that. that was on a nice mixed load of random wood and a couple slices of vulcanized black oak


----------



## MustangMike

My 55 gal drum air tight stove up at the cabin regularly gets some "orange glow" spots. Have no idea what the temp is.

Matt, I got a 36" B+C, and 3 28" (incl your Dad's) and 4 92 cc runners and a 710! Just don't wait till Tax Season to call!

Went to my friend Tim's today and he helped me split some more of the rounds and wheel barrow out the rest of the split wood.

Says that Chestnut Oak burns far longer than the Red Maple he has been burning. I just said "Yea"!

That stuff looks so good I want to mill some of it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

foxtrot5 said:


> At the very least, the long chunks need to be cut to size and stacked on my racks off the ground so they don't pull any more moisture out of the ground.


That's just about rule #1. Never ever leave wood laying on the ground.


----------



## nighthunter

How do ye guys feel about superstitions 
I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> How do ye guys feel about superstitions
> I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore


Lightning struck?

I for one avoid anything that may mess with old superstitions.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Every tree I have ever cut down tries to kill me anyway so I would cut it. Even down to the last split. They jump off the block and bust me in the shins. Then try to fall on my feet months later pulling them out off the stack.


----------



## flatbroke

nighthunter said:


> How do ye guys feel about superstitions
> I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore


 A man ought to do what he thinks is best. Just don’t tug on Superman’s cape and dont mess around with Slim.


----------



## MustangMike

You left out the Lone Ranger!!! Hio Silver!


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> How do ye guys feel about superstitions
> I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore


Depends on the situation. I mean if it's an old graveyard/burial area then I'd pass on it, but if it's something else and a silly story and the land owner wants it done, then get into it, me thinks. We might need more info to be of less help ;-)

*Edit* This reminds me of an interesting conversation I had with my clinical psychologist niece over the recent holiday break. We were trying to take an objective look at the silly things our culture/society does that we take as 'normal' without question, and then comparing how different cultures would consider or treat those same or similar things. Heck, we do some stoopid **** without questioning it. The conditioning is strong in all, or most, of us.


----------



## farmer steve

Just for @Cowboy254 . PICS!!! The red oak log i drug out the other day plus a little white oak. temps were around 25* murican with some lite snow. 3 bucket loads total and a bucket of walnut to retrieve tomorrow.


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> How do ye guys feel about superstitions
> I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore



poppycock!

1. Is it legal?
2. does the owner want it done?
3. Will anyone you care about be upset?

Answer yes, yes, no? get it done.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I almost died today and didn't even have a chainsaw or gun in my hand. Shoveling the driveway. Guy lost control and slid over to the other side into my neighbors yard across the street. God drug that car to the other side of the street. Had he went off on my side (which he was already on) he would have blind sided me right in my driveway. Foreigner. In a civic. In the snow. Lesson learned. Never turn back to traffic at the end of the driveway.


----------



## svk

Wow that's crazy. Glad you are ok


----------



## nighthunter

Im gonna start in a couple off days i only wanted opinions on superstitions


LondonNeil said:


> poppycock!
> 
> 1. Is it legal?
> 2. does the owner want it done?
> 3. Will anyone you care about be upset?
> 
> Answer yes, yes, no? get it done.


----------



## 95custmz

nighthunter said:


> Im gonna start in a couple off days i only wanted opinions on superstitions


Just don't do it on the 13th!


----------



## nighthunter

KiwiBro said:


> Depends on the situation. I mean if it's an old graveyard/burial area then I'd pass on it, but if it's something else and a silly story and the land owner wants it done, then get into it, me thinks. We might need more info to be of less help ;-)
> 
> *Edit* This reminds me of an interesting conversation I had with my clinical psychologist niece over the recent holiday break. We were trying to take an objective look at the silly things our culture/society does that we take as 'normal' without question, and then comparing how different cultures would consider or treat those same or similar things. Heck, we do some stoopid **** without questioning it. The conditioning is strong in all, or most, of us.


im not superstitious or believe in good and evil but the farmer would not go near them for love nor money even though it is a major obstruction to him and none of the people he asked to clear it would. The history of the ringforts is that they were used 1500 years ago for apparently witchcraft and such as the was no religion in ireland around then. Yes its probably a old burial ground but all i really know is that I'll have 15+cord of firewood when im done


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> How do ye guys feel about superstitions
> I have a chance to cut aleast 15+ cords that no one else will cut because of an old irish folklore



I'll give you an old Irish/Acadian/French/Canadian blessing passed down for generations in my family ....

Git-Er-Done , and leave no trees behind


----------



## dancan

And besides , if it was a burial ground you'd be doing those that rest there a favor by letting the sun in to warm their souls .


----------



## dancan

A friend of mine's father was offered 45 acres of land for free in the 50's , he declined because the original owner was reported to have died from TB and there was a fear at that time that TB could be in the old homestead or in the ground ... 
Superstitions , based on science , I think not .


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> A friend of mine's father was offered 45 acres of land for free in the 50's , he declined because the original owner was reported to have died from TB and there was a fear at that time that TB could be in the old homestead or in the ground ...
> Superstitions , based on science , I think not .


 land goes down with tb every week here but no one seems to give it away


----------



## JustJeff

Jeff gets a chill so he does this 
Next thing he knows....won’t need the covers tonight!


----------



## MustangMike

We got cold again, actually felt colder than it was due to no sun, and snow coming again tomorrow (it has all mostly melted in the recent rain).

Strange winter this year.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Superstitions only work if you believe in them..... I read an article a few years ago about a study which was done on some historical data from the early days of European settlement in Australia. In those days aboriginal witch doctors or elders would ‘point the bone’ at some one if they had done something really bad. It was basically a death sentence, the stat was that something like 75% of people would be dead within 2 weeks from adrenal failure.
In my opinion this is half the battle with things like cancer.
The question is do you believe in it?

Never thought the wood scrounge thread would take us here!


----------



## nighthunter

Jeffkrib said:


> Superstitions only work if you believe in them..... I read an article a few years ago about a study which was done on some historical data from the early days of European settlement in Australia. In those days aboriginal witch doctors or elders would ‘point the bone’ at some one if they had done something really bad. It was basically a death sentence, the stat was that something like 75% of people would be dead within 2 weeks from adrenal failure.
> In my opinion this is half the battle with things like cancer.
> The question is do you believe in it?
> 
> Never thought the wood scrounge thread would take us here!


As you said everything is possible when you believe


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wow. Thanks guys. All I have to do is believe my house will be 70F when I get home? Sweet. No trying to hurry and warm it up from 50F. 

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...

There's no place like home, there's no place like home...

BEETLEJUICE BEETLEJUICE BEETLE JUICE!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Cancers thrive on sugars and toxins, and toxins are generally stored in fat. Diet and life style can help to improve your odds, but there may be other exposures you are not even aware of (Radon, water & food contamination, etc).

My Uncle knew an old Water Witcher in the Catskills. He told us about radiation coming out of the ground, and pointed to areas where the cows would not eat the grass. He sold my uncle an old saw mill that we used as a hunting cabin, but he warned us not to sleep in one of the rooms. It was not long after that everyone was aware of Radon, but I had never heard of it before then.


----------



## al-k

Some wood from were I work. I think some Beach, White Oak and I don't know what the other one is any ideas


----------



## Conquistador3

Try mentioning "The Scottish Play" by its true name in front of an actor or aspiring ones and see what superstitions are all about.


----------



## 95custmz

al-k said:


> View attachment 625983
> Some wood from were I work. I think some Beach, White Oak and I don't know what the other one is any ideas



Looks like Birch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Can anyone ID this wood. I only ask cause iv never seen stuff with spines like that. Rather sharp if you grab ahold of one to.


----------



## svk

I've seen birch do that.


----------



## svk

al-k said:


> View attachment 625983
> Some wood from were I work. I think some Beach, White Oak and I don't know what the other one is any ideas


Sycamore or Chinese elm? 

Is it splitable?


----------



## al-k

I have not tried to split it yet. Never saw birch around here that looked like that, if i did I didn't know it was. We have paper,black,silver birch.


----------



## Buckshot00

al-k said:


> View attachment 625983
> Some wood from were I work. I think some Beach, White Oak and I don't know what the other one is any ideas


sycamore


----------



## al-k

Is sycamore any good for fire wood. Or should I leave it.


----------



## 95custmz

It's pretty low on the BTU scale. And a real pain to split. Your call.


----------



## farmer steve

today's haul. couple loads of walnut.



and wait for it,wait for it.........................LOCUST!!!!!!!! Found a tree that had fallen into the farmers cornfield and he just picked corn around it. a littel punky where it broke off but stihl plenty there. only got one bucket bucked and then had to go help my dad fix a flat tire on his wood truck.


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey guys got a quick question. I broke the crankshaft on my 066 and was wondering if there is anything I need to know before I order one. There’s no serial # on the case. I’ve never had anything major happen to my saws so don’t know much about them. I know @MustangMike will know thanks


----------



## woodchip rookie

al-k said:


> Is sycamore any good for fire wood. Or should I leave it.


Let it dry a year in log form. Wait till next winter when its dryer and the remaining moisture is froze good then split it. Restack, let dry till following year. Kind of a pain but if you got somewhere to let it sit, it would be great shoulder season wood. Use the garbage in the warmer months instead of good stuff, or you could even mix with hardwood as filler in the stove in the cold months. Put the softer stuff in the bottom of the stove so instead of it burning fast then smothering the longer burning stuff, the longer burning stuff stays on top and gets air.


----------



## MustangMike

The latter 066s are the exact same as a MS 660, and I think decent AM cranks are available.

Not sure if the early short cases use a different crank or not.

Does the saw have a decomp button?


----------



## MustangMike

The first wood is Sycamore, a soft hardwood (in the Maple family).

Jim, I think you may have some locust there? Is it real hard?


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> The latter 066s are the exact same as a MS 660, and I think decent AM cranks are available.
> 
> Not sure if the early short cases use a different crank or not.
> 
> Does the saw have a decomp button?


Thanks Mike it does have the decomp button on it. Should I get an OEM crank or is a aftermarket one ok.


----------



## MustangMike

Call a dealer and ask how much they want for an OEM. OEM is always better, but some thing are just priced through the moon. Some dealers also give much better prices than others. I never had to buy an OEM crank.

Wondering why it broke on the Flywheel side, the stress is on the drive side. Also, I'd replace the bearings, you need to split the case anyway.


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> Call a dealer and ask how much they want for an OEM. OEM is always better, but some thing are just priced through the moon. Some dealers also give much better prices than others. I never had to buy an OEM crank.
> 
> Wondering why it broke on the Flywheel side, the stress is on the drive side. Also, I'd replace the bearings, you need to split the case anyway.



Ok thanks Mike you the man. I’ll call the dealer in the morning and see what he can do. I didn’t want to order a aftermarket and get something wrong. If I tore it down now there no telling when I would get back to putting it together. Thanks again


----------



## foxtrot5

woodchip rookie said:


> That's just about rule #1. Never ever leave wood laying on the ground.



Absolutely. I hate leaving it on the ground but life got in the way. I figure a few days on the ground isn't a big deal but the sooner I get them up, the better.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 626010
> Can anyone ID this wood. I only ask cause iv never seen stuff with spines like that. Rather sharp if you grab ahold of one to.


I have some willow that looks like that directly under the bark.


----------



## Jakers

James Miller said:


> View attachment 626010
> Can anyone ID this wood. I only ask cause iv never seen stuff with spines like that. Rather sharp if you grab ahold of one to.


Lots of trees will do this as they die a slow death over many years. usually when a tree dies slowly from the top down they will send out a ton of new suckers on the sides of the tree. sometimes a hard stress will cause similar things in the tree and when it recovers the new growth covers up the small deformities caused by the suckers causing them to be inside the wood


----------



## KiwiBro

Nah. It's just cold and has goosebumps. We don't have that problem here.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Nah. It's just cold and has goosebumps. We don't have that problem here.


If I remember you folks were at 115*F the other week. You can keep that I don't mind the cold but heat like that would keep me in the house.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> If I remember you folks were at 115*F the other week. You can keep that I don't mind the cold but heat like that would keep me in the house.


 i can work all day in rain wind snow or sleet but any type of warm weather and i would literally die


----------



## Jeffkrib

On the topic of heat we are expecting 4 days in a row over 40c in my part of the world over the weekend.
I will be paradoxically be escaping the heat in the tropics with the family. 10 days in Singapore and Thailand where it will be 26 - 30c
Flying out early tomorrow, Over and out, I’ll report back when I get home.


----------



## nighthunter

Jeffkrib said:


> On the topic of heat we are expecting 4 days in a row over 40c in my part of the world over the weekend.
> I will be paradoxically be escaping the heat in the tropics with the family. 10 days in Singapore and Thailand where it will be 26 - 30c
> Flying out early tomorrow, Over and out, I’ll report back when I get home.


enjoy your holiday,


----------



## woodchip rookie

9F here this morning...


----------



## James Miller

So I ran into some old posts by dozerdan. Maid me relies I'm not the only one who will BG delete and MM a trimmer . Seems everything he owned was modded. Trimmer, blower, and those world beater 346xps. 
Do a little research on the RC boat forums and you can make a 25cc homelite run pretty well .


----------



## nighthunter

Any1 no of a stihl dealer that would ship to Ireland


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> Any1 no of a stihl dealer that would ship to Ireland



What do you need? I know a great one but none of the staff speaks a lick of English (let alone Gaelic) so I may need to act as an interpreter.


----------



## nighthunter

Conquistador3 said:


> What do you need? I know a great one but none of the staff speaks a lick of English (let alone Gaelic) so I may need to act as an interpreter.


 i was looking to see if it will be worth my while to import a couple of new saws


----------



## Conquistador3

nighthunter said:


> i was looking to see if it will be worth my while to import a couple of new saws



If you need brand new saws, look up a German eBay seller named Hobby Technik: http://stores.ebay.it/hobbytechnik?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
Apart from some seemingly random prices they have good to excellent prices on Stihl, very hard to beat when shipping is taken into account.


----------



## rarefish383

OCD in the Firewood pail! That stick in the front is driving me nuts, can't wait till it burns down enough to get rid of that one, it's too long, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Just for @Cowboy254 . PICS!!! The red oak log i drug out the other day plus a little white oak. temps were around 25* murican with some lite snow. 3 bucket loads total and a bucket of walnut to retrieve tomorrow.View attachment 625850
> View attachment 625851
> View attachment 625852



Yay! Thanks, I needed a hit. Spent yesterday down at the Oz Open, Cowlass had a hit on one of the showcourts in the morning. After that, despite spending a further 7 hours at the tennis we saw precisely zero tennis. It's essentially a big children's playground with occasional tennis matches in it. Fortunately, there were also food and beer stalls in it. Also there was Canadian Club (whisky and dry ginger or cola stalls). The Canadian Club girls were all blonde and pretty and tanned and wore the whitest white mini-skirt things and had blue sun-visors and polarised sunglasses and ultimately converted me to Canadian Club. Thus, a long day was made easier. 



LondonNeil said:


> poppycock!
> 
> 1. Is it legal?
> 2. does the owner want it done?
> 3. Will anyone you care about be upset?
> 
> Answer yes, yes, no? get it done.



Absolutely. Though it would be ironic if your house burned down while you were burning superstitious wood. 



James Miller said:


> View attachment 626010
> Can anyone ID this wood. I only ask cause iv never seen stuff with spines like that. Rather sharp if you grab ahold of one to.



It could be Australian Death Gum. Like this.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> The Canadian Club girls were all blonde and pretty and tanned and wore the whitest white mini-skirt things and had blue sun-visors and polarised sunglasses and ultimately converted me to Canadian Club.


Of all the times you DON'T post pics....


----------



## al-k

woodchip rookie said:


> Of all the times you DON'T post pics....


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> Of all the times you DON'T post pics....


----------



## al-k

muddstopper said:


>


WOW


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


>


SNACKIE PICS!!!!


----------



## James Miller

muddstopper said:


>


Thought stuff like this is  thread only.


----------



## KiwiBro

*W*ings, '*T*ucky *F*ried?


----------



## farmer steve

didn't want to let @Cowboy254 down. got all the snow plowed and some honey do stuff and had time to do a little scrounging. finished up the locust tree from yesterday. hauled what i sawed yesterday and then just hauled 2 logs up to the pile to cut later. gotta love that 241.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Surprisingly it only broke once today.....

Long day moving snow, 13hrs plowing and snowblowing. Time for a beer and woodstove!


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> Thought stuff like this is  thread only.


I know, tasteless, but in my defense, they wanted pics and I couldnt find one eating Popeye's. couldnt find one with the Canadian Club girls either


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Of all the times you DON'T post pics....



C'mon, I wouldn't leave you hangin'...




Happy now?


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> C'mon, I wouldn't leave you hangin'...
> 
> View attachment 626390
> 
> 
> Happy now?


sure beats eating kfc


----------



## MustangMike

I won't even ask how they got those scars on their knees, but I do appreciate athletic girls!!! Very Nice Cowboy!!!


----------



## 95custmz

That's a good combo. Tennis and whiskey!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I won't even ask how they got those scars on their knees, but I do appreciate athletic girls!!! Very Nice Cowboy!!!


i saw that too Mike. prolly weren't wearing their chaps.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> i saw that too Mike. prolly weren't wearing their chaps.


----------



## nighthunter




----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> C'mon, I wouldn't leave you hangin'...
> 
> View attachment 626390
> 
> 
> Happy now?


My Dad used to do the tree work at the Canadian Embassy in DC and I never saw those gals there. They always gave him a couple bottles of CC and Canadian Mist. He thought it was cool that the bottles didn't have tax stamps, Joe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

WTF.....You bunch are a worry, I had to click ‘like’ on the CC girls to get the ‘like’ count above the KFC girls like count.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> WTF.....You bunch are a worry, I had to click ‘like’ on the CC girls to get the ‘like’ count above the KFC girls like count.


You should see some of the early pages of the WTF pics thread. KFC girl is nothing. There's things in that thread I'll never unsee.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## farmer steve

delivering some wood today cut into scrounging but........ found this standing dead white oak and it called my name. the log doesn't look that big behind the tractor but guessing about 30 feet. nice and dry for an oak. i'll check it with the MM tomorrow to see how dry. just one bucket cut today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Man if I had one of those tractors with a hoe on the back, a bucket on the front and a big mower deck on the bottom...


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

ATV and homemade log hauler has scrounged the occasional blowdown around the property.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks good Scotia


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hillbilly Brainiacs: Two questions..

1) Does somebody make a smaller EPA stove than the Century S244? The closets in the bedrooms of my house are double wide doorway closets with 2 sliding doors. I could easily put up some metal flashing, a hearth pad and flue and turn the closet into a tiny fireplace but the S244 is a tad big for the tiny bedroom I actually use as a bedroom. It would also need to have an outside air capable hookup, and preferably all the air circuits in the stove be fed by that hookup, and also have the draft control actually control all the air. On the NC30, the boost air(doghouse) is unregulated and also not fed by the OAK hookup, and niether is the secondary air circuit. Theres an option on the S244 for OAK but the primary air is not fed from that, just the secondaries, and when you close the draft, it doesn't cut it all off, and it doesn't control the secondaries at all.

2) I throw alot of heat out in the ash pile in the yard when I clean out the nc30. I need a "coal box." Something fairly deep. Fairly large. And since it doesn't actually burn wood, I wouldn't need brick in it, and I wouldn't need a 6" flue. I could probably get away with 4" "B" vent, or even 3". Just something to suck the heat off the coals so I'm not throwing all the heat out of the house. Right now I don't use my furnace or my fireplace so I have 2 spare flues in the existing masonry chimney. The fireplace flue is huge, but I could run any metal pipe I wanted down the flue and connect to a "coal box" in the fireplace. I even have an old Fisher Mama Bear, a Fisher Baby Bear, and a single door 3-vent Huntsman I could use as a box. However, it would be better if I had some kind of box that had a big ash drawer on the bottom and a shaker grate inside so I could shake the coals down. Isn't that the way the old coal stoves were? Does anybody make anything like that?


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> You should see some of the early pages of the WTF pics thread. KFC girl is nothing. There's things in that thread I'll never unsee.


The stuff of nightmares, no doubt about it.


----------



## MustangMike

Scotia Buckin' said:


> ATV and homemade log hauler has scrounged the occasional blowdown around the property.



Welcome to the site, and I like the log hauler, I have a home made one also.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> delivering some wood today cut into scrounging but........ found this standing dead white oak and it called my name. the log doesn't look that big behind the tractor but guessing about 30 feet. nice and dry for an oak. i'll check it with the MM tomorrow to see how dry. just one bucket cut today.
> View attachment 626547
> View attachment 626548


That saw looks better with the smaller bar back on it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Woodchip, be very careful about a narrow flue and your coal box. It's my understanding that the coals need a great deal of air, else you get CO.

I also suspect your box would need brick to burn the coals right away. Just guessing though.


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

MustangMike said:


> Welcome to the site, and I like the log hauler, I have a home made one also.


Thanks! I really like the log hauler for the tight spots where my wagon won't fit.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I needed to make something that would fit on the trailer with the ATV and was easily maneuverable. It works well. Mostly slides right under the ATV.


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I needed to make something that would fit on the trailer with the ATV and was easily maneuverable. It works well. Mostly slides right under the ATV.


Nice! Looks like a slick rig, I wish mine was more compact like yours at times. My hauler can be tippy at times.


----------



## Thomas Venditto

Whenever I hear a chipper, I hop into my car and find it. Ask for the boss and tell him he can dump wood and chips. I get MORE than I can use this way. Funny, but most guys who fell trees, don't bother with the wood business. In that case, they have to pay to get rid of it. It's a win win.
Westchester Co, NY
TomJV


----------



## MustangMike

You are almost right down the street! Heck, I've biked further than that.


----------



## farmer steve

finished bucking the white oak log up from yesterday and now it is all split,in 2 bins and drying. checked it with the MM and had 16-20 % across the board. should be ready to burn in march.


----------



## SeMoTony

Conquistador3 said:


> If you need brand new saws, look up a German eBay seller named Hobby Technik: http://stores.ebay.it/hobbytechnik?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> Apart from some seemingly random prices they have good to excellent prices on Stihl, very hard to beat when shipping is taken into account.


I was just pricing Stihl saws yesterday and the numbers are real close between $ and euro's so I have to find the exchange rate when the 500i is released since my CAD kicked in over this upcoming saw. exchange rate not too good today.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dancan

Scotia Buckin' said:


> Thanks! I really like the log hauler for the tight spots where my wagon won't fit.



Hey Scotia !
What part of the Eastern shore you at ?


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> Hey Scotia !
> What part of the Eastern shore you at ?


Hey! I'm down Sheet Harbour way. You on the shore as well?


----------



## James Miller

So I did this today. 6x6 stopped the tree dead. Looking at it after the fact I cut threw the holding wood. Felt it sit back on the saw and knew I ****ed up. Live and learn. Maid me think what could have happened as we had a local guy drop a tree on himself and die this week.
Also put a 24 on the Del saw tonight. Saw feels better in my hands with it then the 20 which I found odd.


----------



## MechanicMatt

James, you know what the worst of that is gonna be??? For years the wife won't ever let you forget about it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.nps.gov/thro/learn/historyculture/theodore-roosevelt-and-conservation.htm

Since I know most of us are outdoorsmen thru and thru, great article on 'Murica's 26th and finest president.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I had to deal with crap at work when I got off the phone with you today. If you need me, give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm going on a trip tomorrow with Krystle.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> James, you know what the worst of that is gonna be??? For years the wife won't ever let you forget about it.


That tree was at the request of the wife's mom. Its all cleaned up branches in the burn pile and trunk dumped in the tree line to rot with the rest of the pine.


----------



## Plowboy83

Got a pile of wood split the last two days thanks to my dad helping me. I’m half way done we are going to split some more tomorrow before we have to get the redball ready to spray an almond field for weeds Sunday


----------



## dancan

Scotia Buckin' said:


> Hey! I'm down Sheet Harbour way. You on the shore as well?


I'm not that far from you in Porters Lake .
Been fishing up that way, great fishing up there [emoji3]
Let me know if you come down this way, we can have a mini gtg with pioneerguy600 or just meet up for coffees.


----------



## dancan

And Mr James Miller....
To put that pile of free btu's in the tree line to rot ... [emoji848][emoji32][emoji22][emoji24][emoji51][emoji35][emoji34][emoji34] I might just have to report you to the powers that be.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626774
> Got a pile of wood split the last two days thanks to my dad helping me. I’m half way done we are going to split some more tomorrow before we have to get the redball ready to spray an almond field for weeds Sunday


What machine is splitting this?


----------



## Plowboy83

woodchip rookie said:


> What machine is splitting this?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> A Dirty hand tool 27 ton


----------



## MustangMike

Got out for a little while today to play with a few saws and remove 3 legs of Smooth Bark Hickory leaners.

Put a little time on the Asian Twin 660s, then broke out the MMWS 261. It felt like a feather but got the work done, I really like that little saw!


----------



## Plowboy83

I got ahold of the stihl dealer yesterday and he finally called me back on a crankshaft for the 066. He said the price would be $355 I told him no thanks


----------



## MustangMike

That is a lot! Won't say the AM will hold up as well, but they seem to be not too bad, and cost a lot less.

I would just try to use OEM piston pin clips, piston wrist pin bearings, and if you can, the piston wrist pin (they are tapered and lighter).


----------



## Plowboy83

Ok thanks for the advice Mike it is much appreciated. I think the only thing I’m going to use aftermarket is the crankshaft. I saw a used oem on eBay for 100 buck that the guy says is in very good condition but I’m a little nervous about it


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 626775
> View attachment 626774
> Got a pile of wood split the last two days thanks to my dad helping me. I’m half way done we are going to split some more tomorrow before we have to get the redball ready to spray an almond field for weeds Sunday



That's a pile of red gum to warm and Australian's heart, that is. Nice work. Are you selling it or burning it?


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I got a pile of red oak with knots and a new to me Pioneer P51 
28 inch bar first cuts


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> I'm not that far from you in Porters Lake .
> Been fishing up that way, great fishing up there [emoji3]
> Let me know if you come down this way, we can have a mini gtg with pioneerguy600 or just meet up for coffees.


Not to far at all! I actually go to Porters Lake here and there since the girlfriends parents just built on that new subdivision off the Myra Rd. I'll let you know when I'm down your way. If your ever out fishing around my neck of the woods let me know! A lot of good lakes around there.


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I got a pile of red oak with knots and a new to me Pioneer P51
> 28 inch bar first cuts


I like the old saws they sound better then the modern stuff.


----------



## dancan

Scotia Buckin' said:


> Not to far at all! I actually go to Porters Lake here and there since the girlfriends parents just built on that new subdivision off the Myra Rd. I'll let you know when I'm down your way. If your ever out fishing around my neck of the woods let me know! A lot of good lakes around there.



Sugarwood ?


----------



## JustJeff

Plowboy83 said:


> I got ahold of the stihl dealer yesterday and he finally called me back on a crankshaft for the 066. He said the price would be $355 I told him no thanks


Why don’t you buy one of those farmertec kits. Come with crank and every other part. Just a thought.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a pile of red gum to warm and Australian's heart, that is. Nice work. Are you selling it or burning it?


I’ll probably sell most of it. It would take me forever to burn that much wood. I’m thinking there should be a little over 20 cords once I’m done splitting. My buddy has a eucalyptus grove a half mile down the road he wants me to take out for him. I think he has about 12-15 cords there. I’m not sure if I’ll have time to get it done with winter.


----------



## Conquistador3

Plowboy83 said:


> I got ahold of the stihl dealer yesterday and he finally called me back on a crankshaft for the 066. He said the price would be $355 I told him no thanks



There are a few used 066 crankshafts on eBay at the moment. Not much pricier than China ones and surely more consistent quality.


----------



## nighthunter

Plowboy83 said:


> I’ll probably sell most of it. It would take me forever to burn that much wood. I’m thinking there should be a little over 20 cords once I’m done splitting. My buddy has a eucalyptus grove a half mile down the road he wants me to take out for him. I think he has about 12-15 cords there. I’m not sure if I’ll have time to get it done with winter.


you'll have to make time,its hard to pass up a good scrounge


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well I have figured out that getting a little bit at a time out of the scrounging pile is better than trying to fill a whole 8ft truck bed and being wore out at the end. Which means I probably dont need such a big truck.


----------



## svk

Working on saws outside today


----------



## woodchip rookie

I would be too


----------



## rarefish383

Made my Day! I helped my friend take a dump load of White Pine to the landfill this morning. I quartered the rounds with the 660 and loaded the trailer down. Got to the landfill and backed up next to a 4Runner. There was a little boy there all bundled up, not looking real happy. He was helping his dad take a pile of yard trimmings wrapped up in a tarp, off the roof rack of the 4Runner. I backed up and took my tail gate off. He asked his dad why I did that. His dad said to make it easier to unload. I pulled out from in front of my tail gate and backed right up against the massive brush pile. He asked his dad how I was going to unload so close to the pile. His dad said I don't know. I got out and pulled the power cable out of the tool box and hit the up button. As soon as the dump started to move the little boy yelled, "WOW, That Is The Coolest Thing I Have Ever Seen!" He just stood there smiling and clapping. Looks like I made his day too. Every body within hearing distance just cracked up. I told him I thought it was one of the coolest tools I've ever had too, Joe.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finally got out with the neighbor...








Getting er done with the low budget craftsman 2.1 16" and Jred 52 20" 8-pin. Now I gotta lot of brush n to get me some sticks of elm!


----------



## rarefish383

I love red saws, but, they have to begin with an "H", Joe.


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> Sugarwood ?


Yeah I'm 99% sure that's the one.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

rarefish383 said:


> I love red saws, but, they have to begin with an "H", Joe.


Don't have no Homies yet... 

I oopsed priming the orange-creamsicle (011) and flooded er good or I woulda run that.


----------



## rarefish383

sixonetonoffun said:


> Don't have no Homies yet...
> 
> I oopsed priming the orange-creamsicle (011) and flooded er good or I woulda run that.


That's OK, I have enough for both of us., Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

no sawin today but went and checked out some free wood from one of my produce stand customers. LOTS of dead, dry ash and locust.  only about 6 miles from the house. easy tractor access.  waitn for another good freeze.


----------



## svk

Got two saws packed up to go out to new homes and two more out that should be running tomorrow(fingers crossed).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hopefully I am done with buying/selling/swapping saws. I think I got the right arsenal now.


----------



## svk

I have some more projects coming soon. Good thing too cause I'm almost out of non running saws 

I think at the moment (not counting the two on the bench) I just have two saws that need carb kits.


----------



## svk

I don't mean to rub it in but I'm sitting out on the deck refurbishing axes tonight. Beautiful day here and a few more nice days coming this week.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I don't mean to rub it in but I'm sitting out on the deck refurbishing axes tonight. Beautiful day here and a few more nice days coming this week.


The neighbors must think you’re a psycho!!!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> The neighbors must think you’re a psycho!!!


LOL yeah especially with the big one I'm working on now!! (See the "axe restoration" thread)


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I don't mean to rub it in but I'm sitting out on the deck refurbishing axes tonight.


I'm planning to do that task when my daughters reach dating age and their dates stop by to pick them up. Oh, I have every intention to get them know I am crazy.


----------



## Plowboy83

H-Ranch said:


> I'm planning to do that task when my daughters reach dating age and their dates stop by to pick them up. Oh, I have every intention to get them know I am crazy.


I here you man I have two daughters myself ones 9 the other is 5. I pray for you make sure you are cleaning the guns at the same time also


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> I don't mean to rub it in but I'm sitting out on the deck refurbishing axes tonight. Beautiful day here and a few more nice days coming this week.


 I’m picking up what you are setting down. Took in the view after servicing my saws for tomorrow. Your veggie fields are doing well.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

flatbroke said:


> I’m picking up what you are setting down. Took in the view after servicing my saws for tomorrow. Your veggie fields are doing well. View attachment 626920
> View attachment 626921


Is that your back yard? I am confident that I would be run out of town on a rail if I lived in a similar spot, my kid's would be raining paintballs down on the neighbors below, then while I am talking to the Sherrif about their shananigans they would be breaking out the tater gun for some precision bombing.
Very nice view, so I guess your lucky to enjoy, even if it's not your yard...


----------



## MechanicMatt

Tater guns are mortars in my mind...

Two daughters myself 8 and very very close to 13. I do EVERYTHING I can to make sure all the local little boys know I'm crazy. Old wise man said " when you have son, you worry about one boy. When you have daughter you worry about all boys"


----------



## svk

I have two daughters (my youngest two kids) so I'll be old as crotchety by the time they are dating lol.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Old wise man said " when you have son, you worry about one boy. When you have daughter you worry about all boys"


Nice saying!


----------



## flatbroke

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Is that your back yard? I am confident that I would be run out of town on a rail if I lived in a similar spot, my kid's would be raining paintballs down on the neighbors below, then while I am talking to the Sherrif about their shananigans they would be breaking out the tater gun for some precision bombing.
> Very nice view, so I guess your lucky to enjoy, even if it's not your yard...


We shoot on the other side of the houses. One range for rifles and another draw for handguns, semi autos rifles etc. family owns the property. Horses and Cattle are out of view. This is from my folks patio outside the kitchen door. *** edit. The liberal city folks down below mess their nest when and if we shoot a buck during season and they see it happen. Too bad for them. I’ve shot pigs hitting the hay fields on the backside of the property but it is rural there. All homes were built ground up by family. This setting was near where we had the cattle pen after running them through the squeeze shoot. 

All homes on the property have the view though.


----------



## flatbroke

We try to multi task while scrounging trees.


----------



## Plowboy83

Good looking hogs is that in California looks familiar.


----------



## flatbroke

Plowboy83 said:


> Good looking hogs is that in California looks familiar.


 Yes unfortunately it is.


----------



## Plowboy83

flatbroke said:


> Yes unfortunately it is.


Lol I hear you I’m stuck here right in the middle of it. I live just east of Los Banos and there no way I’ll ever leave here since me and my dad farm. Maybe one day I might have enough money to rent the ground out and retire in a different state. I really like north west Arkansas where my moms side of the family is at.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

Plowboy83 said:


> Lol I hear you I’m stuck here right in the middle of it. I live just east of Los Banos and there no way I’ll ever leave here since me and my dad farm. Maybe one day I might have enough money to rent the ground out and retire in a different state. I really like north west Arkansas where my moms side of the family is at.


What neck of the woods in Arkansas? I have property about an hour south of Branson...


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> We try to multi task while scrounging trees. View attachment 626935
> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> View attachment 626941
> View attachment 626942
> View attachment 626943
> View attachment 626944


Wow nice! Are those ones edible or too rank?


----------



## Plowboy83

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> What neck of the woods in Arkansas? I have property about an hour south of Branson...


Between Goshen and Hindsville but closer to goshen off the 45 way back in the hills


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> Wow nice! Are those ones edible or too rank?


 These boars are rank but come out great in , Italian (hot and mild) cheese and jalapeño, and a variety of other sausage that we process at home. I wouldn’t eat them any other way. It seems our dogs prefer the challenge as we don’t often run across sows or little hogs. Sow meat tastes good in chili verde and other dishes. But we mainly prefer sausage for BBQ. Family and friends love it.


----------



## svk

Magnificent!


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

Plowboy83 said:


> Between Goshen and Hindsville but closer to goshen off the 45 way back in the hills


Probably an hour or so from turkey trot, come see us, we'll leave the gate open...


----------



## Plowboy83

Thanks for the offer I probably won’t make I back over there tell next September. It sure is a beautiful place to live every time I am back there it kills me to come back to California. I’ll let you know you when I head back that way make sure you have some wood to cut and I’ll bring my saws thanks again


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Well I have figured out that getting a little bit at a time out of the scrounging pile is better than trying to fill a whole 8ft truck bed and being wore out at the end. Which means I probably dont need such a big truck.



Crazy talk, woodchip. Of course you need the big truck. Maybe you just need to toss the wood in a bit more loosely? I have to say though, once you've been working some big wood for a while, you do get more efficient and can get it done without conking out as much. 



farmer steve said:


> no sawin today but went and checked out some free wood from one of my produce stand customers. LOTS of dead, dry ash and locust.  only about 6 miles from the house. easy tractor access.  waitn for another good freeze.



You're doing a sterling job of keeping us heatstruck scroungeless Aussies happy, FS. Many pics, please.



svk said:


> I don't mean to rub it in but I'm sitting out on the deck refurbishing axes tonight. Beautiful day here and a few more nice days coming this week.



That sounds much better than my day. I had to sit in the shade by the river and drink beer through the early afternoon. Now it's late afternoon, onto Canadian Club .


----------



## muddstopper

flatbroke said:


> We try to multi task while scrounging trees. View attachment 626935
> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> View attachment 626941
> View attachment 626942
> View attachment 626943
> View attachment 626944


 And sometimes the hog almost wins, what happens when you get in a hurry, they killed 49 last weekend


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

flatbroke said:


> We try to multi task while scrounging trees. View attachment 626935
> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> View attachment 626941
> View attachment 626942
> View attachment 626943
> View attachment 626944


My 16 yr old is fairly jealous of your hog harvest! He has finally accepted the fact that myAR10 and15 are much more effective with hogs than the 7mm BAR I gave him! Hard to beat a green laser and 20and 30 rnd mags.
After showing him your pics, I realized why I have always worried more about hogs than the couple black bears that show up regularly or the coyotes or the occasional Bob cat. With the bears, our Australian Shepherds and Pyrenees will quickly put them on the run, but with the hogs you never know how it will play out. Never worried about stuff like that until I had kids...


----------



## nighthunter

flatbroke said:


> We try to multi task while scrounging trees. View attachment 626935
> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> View attachment 626941
> View attachment 626942
> View attachment 626943
> View attachment 626944


wow there some pics,it looks like good fun but what kind of dogs are they. I only ask because i do something to similar here with greyhound type dogs to hunt other animals


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Crazy talk, woodchip. Of course you need the big truck. Maybe you just need to toss the wood in a bit more loosely? I have to say though, once you've been working some big wood for a while, you do get more efficient and can get it done without conking out as much.


Well only being 5'7" 150lbs (170cm/68Kg for you nonmurkan folk) I dont have much in reserve. I have to work smart to not kill myself. My right wrist started hurting a couple weeks ago also so now I can barely pick logs up off the ground. It only hurts when I pick up heavy stuff. It doesn't hurt to run the saw for some reason. I never really had the desire to own a splitter till now though. Before I would haul logs home and split them whenever I got to them, but if I had a splitter I could scrounge a 1/4 bedfull and split them on site before I load them on the truck then when I get home they get stacked right out of the truck and dont need touched again till its time to throw them in the stove. Ssooo...another question...It would be cool to have a hitch mounted splitter kind of like the 3 point splitters that go on tractors but on a pickup truck, then have it be powered by the truck instead of a garbage little gas motor. My truck is a 2014 F-250SD w/6.7L diesel. I think there is a PTO option for my truck, I just wonder if they even make a splitter like that.


----------



## James Miller

flatbroke said:


> We try to multi task while scrounging trees. View attachment 626935
> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> View attachment 626941
> View attachment 626942
> View attachment 626943
> View attachment 626944


The dog on the left in pic 9 reminds me of the old Jeep dog.
Do you breed your own dogs.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> Well only being 5'7" 150lbs (170cm/68Kg for you nonmurkan folk) I dont have much in reserve. I have to work smart to not kill myself. My right wrist started hurting a couple weeks ago also so now I can barely pick logs up off the ground. It only hurts when I pick up heavy stuff. It doesn't hurt to run the saw for some reason. I never really had the desire to own a splitter till now though. Before I would haul logs home and split them whenever I got to them, but if I had a splitter I could scrounge a 1/4 bedfull and split them on site before I load them on the truck then when I get home they get stacked right out of the truck and dont need touched again till its time to throw them in the stove. Ssooo...another question...It would be cool to have a hitch mounted splitter kind of like the 3 point splitters that go on tractors but on a pickup truck, then have it be powered by the truck instead of a garbage little gas motor. My truck is a 2014 F-250SD w/6.7L diesel. I think there is a PTO option for my truck, I just wonder if they even make a splitter like that.


you could get a pto driven hydraulic pump and run a normal hydraulic splitter


----------



## flatbroke

James Miller said:


> The dog on the left in pic 9 reminds me of the old Jeep dog.View attachment 626977
> Do you breed your own dogs.


We have had a good stud or two and an excellent *****. All catahoula, the black mouth curs a friend breeds in Texas. 

Another friend breeeds Dogos in Texas and Louisiana. I’m done with breeding.


----------



## flatbroke

nighthunter said:


> wow there some pics,it looks like good fun but what kind of dogs are they. I only ask because i do something to similar here with greyhound type dogs to hunt other animals


 The multi colored dogs are catahoula and the yellow are black mouth cur.


----------



## JustJeff

Swung the maul a bit today just to get the blood flowing. Mild weather has the snow melting so snowmobile is sitting in the garage. Getting stir crazy.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> *Getting stir crazy.*



I don't think you're alone!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nope not alone! In the past couple weeks got 13 saws prepped n rarin to go rip stuff up! Even an Eager Beaver now that' stir crazy right there!


----------



## Jakers

woodchip rookie said:


> Well only being 5'7" 150lbs (170cm/68Kg for you nonmurkan folk) I dont have much in reserve. I have to work smart to not kill myself. My right wrist started hurting a couple weeks ago also so now I can barely pick logs up off the ground. It only hurts when I pick up heavy stuff. It doesn't hurt to run the saw for some reason. I never really had the desire to own a splitter till now though. Before I would haul logs home and split them whenever I got to them, but if I had a splitter I could scrounge a 1/4 bedfull and split them on site before I load them on the truck then when I get home they get stacked right out of the truck and dont need touched again till its time to throw them in the stove. Ssooo...another question...It would be cool to have a hitch mounted splitter kind of like the 3 point splitters that go on tractors but on a pickup truck, then have it be powered by the truck instead of a garbage little gas motor. My truck is a 2014 F-250SD w/6.7L diesel. I think there is a PTO option for my truck, I just wonder if they even make a splitter like that.


The biggest reasons most people use the stand alone splitters with a small gas engine are price and availability. If you wanted to build something like you're talking about you could easily have double or more into it verses the standard 20ish ton splitter. I believe the PTO pump alone could cost as much as a good used splitter. Cool idea but not cheap and people love affordability


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what I was thinking also. It would be cool to have a PTO driven virticle splitter that went into the hitch with no wheels. Raise up to drive down the road, lower to split.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> .It would be cool to have a hitch mounted splitter kind of like the 3 point splitters that go on tractors but on a pickup truck, then have it be powered by the truck instead of a garbage little gas motor.


Spend the money to buy one with a better quality, medium sized, gas motor?



Jakers said:


> If you wanted to build something like you're talking about you could easily have double or more into it verses the standard 20ish ton splitter.



Interesting thought, but you could be limited where you use it, as well as tying up your truck for the whole time. I guess it depends on how/where you plan to use it.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I have a home built by someone’s grandpa splitter that is simply a cylinder on a frame with wheels. I run it using the loader valve on my itty bitty kubota. I have come up with various ideas to make it better (pto pump and valve, gas motor with valve and reservoir) but when I cost it out, the money would be better spent on a new splitter. The jury rigged one I have , while slow, is still a decent splitter and it’s faster and more accurate than an axe so I’ll hang onto it until something better comes along.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I was thinkin this...

https://www.ruralking.com/gas-splitter-25t-1-2-beam-b-s.html

or this

https://www.ruralking.com/gas-splitter-35t-1-2-beam-b-s.html


----------



## nighthunter

They bought look like nice solid splitters


----------



## MustangMike

The newer splitters, for < $1,000 work very well since they put the cutter in front of the splitting wedge. It goes through anything wood that you put between the jaws, and they are faster than the splitters with the higher ton ratings (when they increase the piston size, they slow down).

I got a TSC 22 Ton and I really like it, and I think they have been upgraded to 25 Ton. Well worth the money.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 627023
> Swung the maul a bit today just to get the blood flowing. Mild weather has the snow melting so snowmobile is sitting in the garage. Getting stir crazy.



Yup , same here so like a junkie I needed a fix lol







Ahhhh


----------



## James Miller

Stir crazy it is. Got the ms250 going and cut the little ash stick in the oak pile.
The Del saw doesn't run any different pulling the 24 barried then it did with the 20. Like it doesn't notice the bigger bar at all.


----------



## dancan

Jerry had cleared that lot 2 years ago but buyer financing fell through , last weekend Jerry and I walked it , we found plenty of maple and birch that were dead standing , leaning or dead tops , enough to spend the time to drop then drag the tractor to have a winch-a-thon lol






No big trees but they're mine , all mine lol
The holding wood was like that so it would pull it to the left .


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I was thinkin this...
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/gas-splitter-25t-1-2-beam-b-s.html
> 
> or this
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/gas-splitter-35t-1-2-beam-b-s.html



“I wish my splitter had less tonnage” said no guy ever.


----------



## dancan

Had a few that needed a roll to get it down 






And even stacked some Zoggerwood from the tops


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> Had a few that needed a roll to get it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even stacked some Zoggerwood from the tops


Looking good! I gotta get me one of them felling bars.


----------



## dancan

Handy things , you can tip over or use the hook to roll them when stuck in the canopy .
I have all 3 sizes lol
Hey Buckin , is the inlaws new house on Sugarwood , Nature Ridge Homes ?


----------



## dancan

So , while I was scroungin with my Makita I found a nice sugarmaple blowdown 




I took a test cut towards the top 




So down to the butt I went , cleared some snow and took my best guess to cut it off





The brown sawdust = a bad guess , I had to go put the Kita away and cut it off a few inches higher with the 241 lol


----------



## LondonNeil

big no entry signs (minus in a circle)


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> big no entry signs (minus in a circle)


+1
Except, I got the first photo and 2 brackets '[ ]' with 'IMG' in them. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Might need to change his screen name from 'Dan can' to 'Damn cam(era)'?

Philbert


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> Handy things , you can tip over or use the hook to roll them when stuck in the canopy .
> I have all 3 sizes lol
> Hey Buckin , is the inlaws new house on Sugarwood , Nature Ridge Homes ?


Nice! Yup that's the one! I originally thought the whole thing was Nature Ridge but I guess that's just the homes lol


----------



## dancan

What house , I might have cut the lot lol


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Might need to change his screen name from 'Dan can' to 'Damn cam(era)'?
> 
> Philbert



Well , help me out here and find the fix for linking google photos to the forum .


----------



## KiwiBro

Keyword is 'google'.
Ditch it.

You're Welcome.


----------



## Cody

flatbroke said:


> We have had a good stud or two and an excellent *****. All catahoula, the black mouth curs a friend breeds in Texas.
> 
> Another friend breeeds Dogos in Texas and Louisiana. I’m done with breeding.



We're looking into scrounging us up a Catahoula, look like great dogs, and perfect for what I'm wanting it as a pet for.



woodchip rookie said:


> Thats what I was thinking also. It would be cool to have a PTO driven virticle splitter that went into the hitch with no wheels. Raise up to drive down the road, lower to split.



I've had a thought for a couple years or so, to create some sort of splitter that swings out from one side of the truck, to split wood right into the back. Whether it ties into the frame, or could be possible used with a receiver hitch and use a support leg when swung out. Was thinking could somehow use an NV4500 transmission since they have PTO ports but some idea's don't always work.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Keyword is 'google'.
> Ditch it.
> 
> You're Welcome.


Yes I know , they're not my friend .
Anyone know of another free photo backup service that is link friendly ?


----------



## KiwiBro

Are you wanting auto back-up direct from phone, or is manually whenever you think of it OK?
Same goes for computer - are you transferring to a computer from phone or?

Personally, I don't trust anything online to get it right or not abuse my rights to privacy so flick to computer and manually back-up to portable HDD.


----------



## dancan

Just auto to the cloud so I can forum link , if it's important I back it to my pc
If the cloud gets hooped I'm not gonna cry about it ...


----------



## dancan

This birch came down


----------



## dancan

Tapatalk don't like the Google I see .


----------



## Philbert

I upload photos directly from my phone or computer. Seems to work and be durable over the long term. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> Was thinking could somehow use an NV4500 transmission since they have PTO ports but some idea's don't always work.


I looked up PTO's for the diesel/torqshift transmissions on the fords....I can get them but they are probably expensive, and I have plans of downsizing trucks. A 4WD extended cab short bed compact truck like the Colorado/Canyon with a cap would be fine. I could take the joke of a back seat out and build a saw/tool rack/shelf. Then I couldn't work myself to death. I would run out of bed space before I got stupid. Then I would find some diff lockers for it, put on a good set of A/T's, pull the splitter to the site with me and unload/stack already-split wood.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Just auto to the cloud so I can forum link , if it's important I back it to my pc
> If the cloud gets hooped I'm not gonna cry about it ...


Which flavour, iOS or Android? I'm assuming Android (auto sync to google via the Photos app) but assuming often bites me in the arse.
Are you wanting to auto sync to your PC also and then just ditch the unwanted pics off the computer, or is that going to kill your data plan/s?

If the main point of auto upload to the cloud is to get a link to post to forums, why not just attach/add the pic to your posts direct? Is it a PITA to do that from the phone? I can't recall trying to post pics from my phone so am not sure how much of a hassle it is.


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> “I wish my splitter had less tonnage” said no guy ever.



Yea, I did. Used someone else's splitter that was rated higher than mine and it was slow as Sh**, I bit*** like crazy! I'm an inpatient Bas****!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I did. Used someone else's splitter that was rated higher than mine and it was slow as Sh**, I bit*** like crazy! I'm an inpatient Bas****!



Just start swingin' a maul full pelt and you'll settle down after a while. Look how much better it made the SFKAWN feel!


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> What house , I might have cut the lot lol


It's right at the very end. The right driveway off the cul-de-sac. I see they are putting a few new driveways off that area though.


----------



## nighthunter

I have got a grove of large laurel and ash to cut and take away 

sorry about that last pic dont know what went wrong


----------



## JustJeff

Speaking of wood splitter speed, I found a splitter speed calculator. 
https://internationalhydraulicsus.com/logsplitter-speed-calculator


----------



## rarefish383

Little skinny peckerpole. I took another one down and topped this one out back in October, and fianlly got back to it today. I always nag safety to folks. Even on this little straight Spruce, I stuck a tag line on it. I could have notched it and pushed it over by myself. But, it took less than 5 minutes to stick the 20 foot extension ladder on it, tie off the tag line, and hook it to the ball on my truck. Put a little tension on it and no chance of hitting the neighbors fence or my friends fairly new driveway, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

Got all the oak done but 2 cuts today. There's one back there that could use a good rain storm or wire brush to clean all the crud off it.
I should be able to get one more round off this monster to. All the odd stuff will be busted up and thrown in the cage with the other odd stuff we have.


----------



## Philbert

Dog is growling, "Enough with the pictures: back to work!"

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Scotia Buckin' said:


> It's right at the very end. The right driveway off the cul-de-sac. I see they are putting a few new driveways off that area though.


I had already scrounged the blow downs and dead standing from that lot before Paul cleared that one .
Jerry and I were right across the road from there yesterday lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

whatisit?


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> whatisit?



Looks like poplar. Does it split easy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> I had already scrounged the blow downs and dead standing from that lot before Paul cleared that one .
> Jerry and I were right across the road from there yesterday lol


Nice! Next time I'm in there I'll let you guys know. Got a new 550 sitting on the kitchen floor that needs to be broken in. Put my left shoulder out couple weeks ago so I been taking it light.


----------



## dancan

Maple if it's heavy ?
Hey Buckin , we'll be back there this weekend weather permitting to start winching out what we've dropped


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

dancan said:


> Maple if it's heavy ?
> Hey Buckin , we'll be back there this weekend weather permitting to start winching out what we've dropped





dancan said:


> Maple if it's heavy ?
> Hey Buckin , we'll be back there this weekend weather permitting to start winching out what we've dropped


Sounds good! I may be in Saturday actually.


----------



## dancan

I'll know more by Friday so I'll let you know .
Saturday looks to be the best weather day of the weekend so far .
If it's a go for this Saturday bring your 550 along , there's still a few to drop and we'll have to shorten the tree length to get them in the trailer .


----------



## flatbroke

dancan said:


> So , while I was scroungin with my Makita I found a nice sugarmaple blowdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a test cut towards the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So down to the butt I went , cleared some snow and took my best guess to cut it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown sawdust = a bad guess , I had to go put the Kita away and cut it off a few inches higher with the 241 lol


 That is hard core right there. I’m impressed


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the afternoon in Canada’s largest city. Got a $150 smack on the peepee for not knowing how to read the parking signs! Glad to be back in the country with my fire going.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Little skinny peckerpole. I took another one down and topped this one out back in October, and fianlly got back to it today. I always nag safety to folks. Even on this little straight Spruce, I stuck a tag line on it. I could have notched it and pushed it over by myself. But, it took less than 5 minutes to stick the 20 foot extension ladder on it, tie off the tag line, and hook it to the ball on my truck. Put a little tension on it and no chance of hitting the neighbors fence or my friends fairly new driveway, Joe.



Spruce you say? Is it good for anything or will you just take it to the landfill like the white pine?


----------



## cantoo

I was there last week for a 2 hour traffic jamb. I got caught up in the one by Don Valley where the truck driver jack knifed going on the onramp. Darn cops had 4 lanes blocked off for no reason at rush hour. I love leaving the City.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Spent the afternoon in Canada’s largest city. Got a $150 smack on the peepee



And not in a good way, I assume .


----------



## MustangMike

Worked in NYC for many years, could fill these pages with strange stories and traffic jams. I don't miss it a bit!


----------



## James Miller

Went to Filthadelphia once. Should have gone to places outside the city it was a crap hole. Been asked to go to New York City a few times and just have no interest. Rather be at the cabin in western Maryland then any big city again.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Spruce you say? Is it good for anything or will you just take it to the landfill like the white pine?



Yes , I saw what he had done , was gonna report that one to Clint but got sidetracked by that happy little boy story ...


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Yes , I saw what he had done , was gonna report that one to Clint but got sidetracked by that happy little boy story ...


I pulled the pine from the other day out of the tree line. Its going to a coworker for his firewood pile. Can I be taken off the reported list.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Went to Filthadelphia once. Should have gone to places outside the city it was a crap hole. Been asked to go to New York City a few times and just have no interest. Rather be at the cabin in western Maryland then any big city again.


I hate going to Hanover!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Looks like poplar. Does it split easy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea but it was froze. Not sure how it splits thawed out. I thought the red oak I got would be hard to split but when its froze it does good.


----------



## Jakers

woodchip rookie said:


> yea but it was froze. Not sure how it splits thawed out. I thought the red oak I got would be hard to split but when its froze it does good.


Both are usually very easy to split types of wood


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I hate going to Hanover!!


Me to. If I turn the other way on 94 I'm in Maryland and that's worse .


----------



## MustangMike

So there was this time I get out of the subway train, at a location I had never been before, and I enter a large underground room. There are supposed to be 3 exits, but two of them are gated closed (likely illegal). There is no one else in the room, but there are 3 girls on the stairs, talking a laughing very loudly, and as I approach (dressed in my jacket + tie, and carrying my attache case), I realize these 3 "girls" are all a good deal bigger than me ...

As the realization came over me that the 3 "girls" weren't, I resolved not to miss a step and pretend everything was normal. Luckily there was no incident, but I will never forget it. I was very relieved when I finally reached "open space"!!!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Went to Filthadelphia once. Should have gone to places outside the city it was a crap hole. Been asked to go to New York City a few times and just have no interest. Rather be at the cabin in western Maryland then any big city again.


They make one great Scrapple and egg sandwich in Philly, Joe.


----------



## Hinerman

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Probably an hour or so from turkey trot, come see us, we'll leave the gate open...



You need to come to our GTG and stuff on March 30-31 in Carthage MO


----------



## bear1998

JustJeff said:


> Spent the afternoon in Canada’s largest city. Got a $150 smack on the peepee for not knowing how to read the parking signs! Glad to be back in the country with my fire going.


And we think
we have it bad.....huuuummmm


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> And we think
> we have it bad.....huuuummmm


 working on birch wood.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> working on birch wood.


Got some????????


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, is your Ruger American the standard? I see they offer the predator version and it accepts "AR style" magazines.....

Really thinking about that or a Model 92 in 357/38 is going to be my birthday present to myself. I'm also going to need my 6.5 dies back. Going to pull the trigger on the RCBS toys


----------



## svk

Well I got my project 55 Husky running tonight. I forgot the muffler somewhere at the cabin so I only fired it up and immediately shut her down to make sure it ran. Will look for the muffler next weekend. Was nice to hear it fire up quickly after it had been apart, then partially reassembled in early December, then moved to our new house.

With base gasket delete and cleaned up cylinder, when I hold it by the pull cord it pulls down once then just sits there. Squish was still .030 after the gasket delete, so it must have really been wide before.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, does your chronograph still work??


----------



## woodchip rookie

You can get one of those cheap Chrony's at Cabelas


----------



## woodchip rookie

Why didn't anybody tell me to get oil at Rural King? Every kind of oil is cheaper there than everywhere else. Engine, hydraulic, b&c....Around here b&c oil is $11/gal EXCEPT Rural King. They got it for $5/gal. I bought a case of 3 for $16.xx out the door. At autozone they want TWENTY EIGHT dollars for a 5qt jug of engine oil. I got a five gallon bucket for $40 at Rural King. They got "carpenter" jeans there for like $12/pair and they actually have a warranty!!?? The guy said if you wear holes in their RK house brand jeans they replace them! I see lotsa dollars falling out of my wallet in the future


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Why didn't anybody tell me to get oil at Rural King? Every kind of oil is cheaper there than everywhere else. Engine, hydraulic, b&c....Around here b&c oil is $11/gal EXCEPT Rural King. They got it for $5/gal. I bought a case of 3 for $16.xx out the door. At autozone they want TWENTY EIGHT dollars for a 5qt jug of engine oil. I got a five gallon bucket for $40 at Rural King. They got "carpenter" jeans there for like $12/pair and they actually have a warranty!!?? The guy said if you wear holes in their RK house brand jeans they replace them! I see lotsa dollars falling out of my wallet in the future



None around here so I popped on there website. You can get a black diamond 25 ton splitter for $703. Same exact splitter at our farm store is $899.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Well I got my project 55 Husky running tonight. I forgot the muffler somewhere at the cabin so I only fired it up and immediately shut her down to make sure it ran. Will look for the muffler next weekend. Was nice to hear it fire up quickly after it had been apart, then partially reassembled in early December, then moved to our new house.
> 
> With base gasket delete and cleaned up cylinder, when I hold it by the pull cord it pulls down once then just sits there. Squish was still .030 after the gasket delete, so it must have really been wide before.


Did you check squish before the delete? I need to find time to put my 55 together. On a side note Del said the 590 wouldn't touch solder with the gasket out. After machine work it was at .014 took .006 off the edge of the piston to get .020.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

Hinerman said:


> You need to come to our GTG and stuff on March 30-31 in Carthage MO



I've I've been eyeballing that, I assumed it was a surprise birthday party for me (22nd) if not, still sound's good!
I'll mark it on the calendar and see how it plays out (I'll be there with bells on)
No Dolmar discrimination generally is there...
Plus it could be my opportunity see what all them fancy ported saws are all about!
In all seriousness,Thanks for asking! Matt


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> None around here so I popped on there website. You can get a black diamond 25 ton splitter for $703. Same exact splitter at our farm store is $899.


They also sell the Yardmax stuff. Anybody have experience with the Black Diamond or Yardmax stuff?


----------



## Hinerman

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> I've I've been eyeballing that, I assumed it was a surprise birthday party for me (22nd) if not, still sound's good!
> I'll mark it on the calendar and see how it plays out (I'll be there with bells on)
> No Dolmar discrimination generally is there...
> Plus it could be my opportunity see what all them fancy ported saws are all about!
> In all seriousness,Thanks for asking! Matt



There will be plenty of Dolmar fans there, including the host. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

Hinerman said:


> There will be plenty of Dolmar fans there, including the host. Hope to see you there.


Sound's good, again I appreciate the invitation and look forward to it!


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast

Hinerman said:


> There will be plenty of Dolmar fans there, including the host. Hope to see you there.


Let me know if there is anything I can do as far as prep or needs...


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Did you check squish before the delete? I need to find time to put my 55 together. On a side note Del said the 590 wouldn't touch solder with the gasket out. After machine work it was at .014 took .006 off the edge of the piston to get .020.


No I hadn't. I just put it together and tested with no gasket, but was surprised to see it that large. That and the ring gap was .016 but since this is a budget rebuild I wasn't concerned.


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> There will be plenty of Dolmar fans there, including the host. Hope to see you there.


Who is the host? 

I'm not welcome at most GTG's due to my status as a reformed mod lol.


----------



## flatbroke

svk said:


> Who is the host?
> 
> I'm not welcome at most GTG's due to my status as a reformed mod lol.


 I think it’s the Clintons. Rumor has it they have lots of Wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, the crono worked last time I used it, but I'm sure it needs a battery.

I think both my Ruger's are standard (the 223 + 06).

Glad to hear you are finally getting the reloading stuff, too bad you waited till right before tax season!


----------



## svk

flatbroke said:


> I think it’s the Clintons. Rumor has it they have lots of Wood.


Sorry I mean what is their AS handle?


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Sorry I mean what is their AS handle?


Not sure, maybe "Big Wood", sorry if someone really has that? I can't drink my morning coffee at the desk anymore, I've ruined 3 keyboards spitting coffee on them, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

I need to move my wood pile on, I'm getting very twitchy..... I'll dip less than 20m3 soon! . I've been canning the stoves and burnt 6m3 so far.... House had been super warm and dry 
. Just did a meter reading for a gas and leccy bill and I'm looking at another £70 ish annual saving on top of last year's £250, despite the arrival of daughter #2 and all the extra washing, so the stoves are worthwhile. A hobby that gets you fit and saves money as well as needing boys toys, you can't better that!
. Just texted my tree surgeon wood guy to see how his pile is. Back at the end of November he mentioned a large Oak he was to take down in the new year that I could have.... Still not down, delayed by building work...grr. worth the wait though I feel. He's currently dropping a large tree of heaven.... Google and this site tell me it's not worth the effort for firewood.... I'll have to wait for my fix!


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> They also sell the Yardmax stuff. Anybody have experience with the Black Diamond or Yardmax stuff?



I have a buddy with the black diamond 25 ton. Have helped him many times and it runs fine now. It did have a carb issue. I pulled it and the carb because it had a goofy idle. It had some machining defects so I just ordered a new one and it fixed it. He burns about 6 cords a year so I'm guessing he has 30+ cords on it with that being the only issue. We did retrofit a speeco 4 way for it and it works ok. The wings are a little narrow so on larger pieces it doesn't always pop them into 4's. The strippers are fixed so this summer we're gonna cut them off and widen them to allow a nicer 4 way.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Most of the time I will be using it in the verticle position so the wings aren't an issue. What engine was on it?


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> Got some????????


neighbor has one down the street that might have died. gonna be talking to them soon.


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Most of the time I will be using it in the verticle position so the wings aren't an issue. What engine was on it?



6.5HP KOHLER


----------



## Buckshot00

Finished up this ash and started on this mess I didn't finish last year.


----------



## foxtrot5

MustangMike said:


> Worked in NYC for many years, could fill these pages with strange stories and traffic jams. I don't miss it a bit!



I used to live just outside NYC in NJ. I don't miss it most days but you can't get a good bagel down here!


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> neighbor has one down the street that might have died. gonna be talking to them soon.


Hey friend ....let me know....happy wife....happy life...


----------



## farmer steve

not much today except workin on a pile of scrounged wood from when it was frozen. got my locust logs noodled up and soon to be split. KOS!!


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 627792
> not much today except workin on a pile of scrounged wood from when it was frozen. got my locust logs noodled up and soon to be split. KOS!!
> View attachment 627791


Nice!!


----------



## JustJeff

foxtrot5 said:


> I used to live just outside NYC in NJ. I don't miss it most days but you can't get a good bagel down here!



I had to stop at The Bagel House and pick up a dozen made in their brick wood fired oven. Not sure if the wood is scrounged but the bagel tastes better if I believe it is!


----------



## MechanicMatt

No sweat Uncle Mike, tax season ends right at my birthday. We'll get together and have some fun. I'll pick up my dies when I drop off my W2


----------



## MustangMike

Unless you want to sch my exhaust tomorrow pm or Fri?


----------



## dancan

The weather here is like a yoyo , crapstorm yesterday morning with an inch of snow followed by 3 hours of freezing rain then drizzle all day with the ground being about 20* , that kept the towtruck guys busy all day . Last night was an inch of rain with wind and today was 46 and full sun . Tonight it's dropping to 16* , a high of 19* tomorrow then 7* tomorrow night .
I had to refill the woodrack tonight so no terra firma in the driveway , mucky tractor ruts to the woodshed and back lol
At least the house is at 72* on scrounged wood and only a few copecs a day go to the utility man to run the fans that move the warm air through the house 
Scrounge on gentleman , keep them copecs in your pocket !


----------



## woodchip rookie

I gotta pay just for the block heater on the diesel. Last diesel I'll have. Had all kinds of DEF/DPF problems with it also. Till the delete.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I gotta pay just for the block heater on the diesel. Last diesel I'll have. Had all kinds of DEF/DPF problems with it also. Till the delete.



Then the fun begins lol
The block heater on my 7.3 quit this winter but it will still start at 5* F on the glowplugs , I just let it warm up for 10 to 15 minutes before I go anywhere .


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'll check out schedule and let you know tomorrow...


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 627792
> not much today except workin on a pile of scrounged wood from when it was frozen. got my locust logs noodled up and soon to be split. KOS!!
> View attachment 627791



Nice looking locust, FS! BTW, I drove up WTF hill a few weeks ago and was going to get a pic of the sign for you but someone had stolen it. A common occurrence with that particular sign for some reason.

Here's a link for @MustangMike to get the cycling juices flowing http://theclimbingcyclist.com/climbs/alpine-national-park/falls-creek-omeo-side/ . @Jeffkrib has scaled this hill but most people who do the 3Peaks event are walking this one since they already have 200km in the legs including two decent climbs, one of 2000ft and one of 5000ft. Me, I'd rather cut wood.


----------



## bigfellascott

Got a couple of ute loads of this the other day, hard as hell to split (had to hit some of it around 8 times before it got a split in it)  and weighs a ton but should be good burning wood for an all nighter, hope so anyway.

All I can say is thank god for the 394, she soon had it sorted.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> Who is the host?
> 
> I'm not welcome at most GTG's due to my status as a reformed mod lol.



Matt...aka Hedgerow

One swift kick in the sack and all will be forgiven...


----------



## Hinerman

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Let me know if there is anything I can do as far as prep or needs...



OK, if nothing else, we pass around a hat for donations to the host.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Got a couple of ute loads of this the other day, hard as hell to split (had to hit some of it around 8 times before it got a split in it)  and weighs a ton but should be good burning wood for an all nighter, hope so anyway.
> 
> All I can say is thank god for the 394, she soon had it sorted.



Where are you roughly, BFS? Nice scrounge, but jeez, it's a bit hot for that isn't it?!


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> Matt...aka Hedgerow
> 
> One swift kick in the sack and all will be forgiven...


He's a good man. His saw IQ is on par with anyone I've ever met.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Then the fun begins lol
> The block heater on my 7.3 quit this winter but it will still start at 5* F on the glowplugs , I just let it warm up for 10 to 15 minutes before I go anywhere .


I have 2 engine codes as of now...something about a sensor and "lost communication with glow plug controller"...so it starts rough under 20F if I dont have the block heater plugged in. I'm just lucky enough to have easy access to an extension cord at work. And I get to park right outside the shop door.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Where are you roughly, BFS? Nice scrounge, but jeez, it's a bit hot for that isn't it?!


Oberon mate and yeah it's been bloody hot here as it is just about everywhere in Aus at the moment. I finally found out what this wood is and it turns out to be Grey Box!


----------



## Buckshot00

Got the walnut out and mostly split today.


----------



## svk

Buckshot00 said:


> Got the walnut out and mostly split today. View attachment 628005
> View attachment 628006


You better share that in the black walnut thread too. That tree must have been worth a solid three grand at the mill.


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged a blow down, today. In the pictures is just the top and some large branches. There is still 40 feet of tree for me to scrounge tomorrow. Have no idea what it is. Tulip or Poplar?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

It's Straya Day today. In defiance of the creeping self-loathing infecting our country, the lamb producers of Oz make ads celebrating this land and giving the finger to sooky vegetarian types (who also don't like chainsaws). 2005's ad was one of the best.



Last year's one sucked though.


----------



## bigfellascott

How good are these setups! Awesome!!


----------



## abbott295

95custmz: Definitely not Tulip, could be a poplar, Populus deltoides, aka cottonwood. Some who have experience with it as firewood say it is better than snowballs.


----------



## dancan

Well , "After Scrounge" related lol
I had a customer give one of these today .

http://www.novascotiancrystal.com/beer-glass-titanic.html

He works there and blows glass . I swear that it make cheap beer taste great lol
Even comes with a 1 year no question asked warranty against breakage !


----------



## svk

Nice glass!


----------



## woodchip rookie

abbott295 said:


> 95custmz: Definitely not Tulip, could be a poplar, Populus deltoides, aka cottonwood. Some who have experience with it as firewood say it is better than snowballs.


When I saw that big thick bark thats what I thought also. Cottonwood.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Nice glass!



Fanciest I'll ever own lol 
At least I should get a year out of it


----------



## 1project2many

I was asked to help drive a bus on Tuesday. As a mechanic and the maintenance manager it's not my favorite job but with the rain and ice we had a number of drivers out so I did what needed to be done. Just off a very busy road on my way through a fairly new housing project I spotted a small pile of wood. Lessee, wide serrations in the bark, clearly defined rings, and a very tell-tale coloring. Locust! So tonight after leaving work I headed over and knocked on the door of the closest house. I didn't even get past "I burn wood for heat" when the homeowner told me to get it outta there. Score!

It's not much. But it was right next to the road, it was cut short enough to carry, it was enough to keep us warm for about a day, and it's seasoned. Now it's in my pile waiting to be cut and split.

@95custmz , Those pieces definitely look like Eastern Cottonwood. Did they have a strange or bad smell? Dry it well before burning. Those pieces will go up fairly quickly.


----------



## woodchip rookie

So I scored a big Kobalt 80gal air compressor from work. They had food grade compressor oil in it because it's a food plant. Anybody that works with anything "food grade" knows its garbage. I changed the oil and put the recommended full syn non-detergent oil in it. The oil that came out was clean, but that was because the compressor hasn't been used since May when we got brand new twin 30HP screw compressors, so the crap settled out of the oil and formed a sludge in the bottom of the case. I should have left the oil out and got some diesel and flushed it out, but now that I know its in there I'll give it an agressive oil change schedule till the case is clean. I took the pump/motor/controls/fittings off the tank and brought that all home seperate. The tank is still at work. I'm puting the compressor in the basement so it makes it harder to steal, then I'll hook up a spool for the basement that will reach everything in the basement, then run a line upstairs to the woodshop with a spool so I can reach everything upstairs, then put another tank in the garage and feed a spool off that to reach everything in the basement/driveway. Its gonna be sweet. I have wanted air for years.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Well , "After Scrounge" related lol
> I had a customer give one of these today .
> 
> http://www.novascotiancrystal.com/beer-glass-titanic.html
> 
> He works there and blows glass . I swear that it make cheap beer taste great lol
> Even comes with a 1 year no question asked warranty against breakage !



I was hoping it would be a glass scale model of the Titanic that you could drink beer out of.


----------



## Cowboy254

1project2many said:


> I was asked to help drive a bus on Tuesday. As a mechanic and the maintenance manager it's not my favorite job but with the rain and ice we had a number of drivers out so I did what needed to be done. Just off a very busy road on my way through a fairly new housing project I spotted a small pile of wood. Lessee, wide serrations in the bark, clearly defined rings, and a very tell-tale coloring. Locust! So tonight after leaving work I headed over and knocked on the door of the closest house. I didn't even get past "I burn wood for heat" when the homeowner told me to get it outta there. Score!



Can't complain about locust. Now that I've worked out what it is, I see that it is a fairly commonly planted yard tree in these parts. I'll keep an eye out for any that look like they need some 661 treatment. 

I've spent some time in the lakes region of NH and there was another scrounger here from those parts. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## 1project2many

Cowboy254 said:


> I've spent some time in the lakes region of NH and there was another scrounger here from those parts. Whereabouts are you?



I'm near Tilton NH but I picked this up in Manchester. Folks in the city seem more likely to give away firewood. Most don't bother with wood stoves, they can't burn in open fires, and they have to pay to have wood removed.


----------



## Conquistador3

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't complain about locust. Now that I've worked out what it is, I see that it is a fairly commonly planted yard tree in these parts. I'll keep an eye out for any that look like they need some 661 treatment.
> 
> I've spent some time in the lakes region of NH and there was another scrounger here from those parts. Whereabouts are you?



Just wait a few years and you'll be able to cut Black locust to your heart's content then: it is the undisputed king of invasive trees. 
They usually grow very fast in difficult to reach locations and like all fast-growing pioneer plants they tend to die young. I don't think I've ever counted more than 40 grow rings in a dead Black locust. 

The worst thing about them is all it takes is for a few trees to escape eradication efforts: the wind will do the rest. There are always enough disturbed areas where they thrive: abandoned build sites, the corollary of real estate speculation, and vacant farmland are their natural nurseries. 

But at least they are good for something, unlike Old man's beard, English ivy and their ilk.


----------



## MustangMike

I have seen many large Black Locust, and it is often planted on property borders. Makes the best fence posts, split rail fencing, hiking bridge material, and used to be used as guard rail posts. In addition, it makes excellent fire wood. Wish I came across more of it.

I transported 4 12" posts up to my cabin I plan to use for building an overhang. Should last about 4-ever.

The joke they have when they use Black Locust for hiking bridges ... It does not last 4-ever, but it will last one day longer than stone!


----------



## Logger nate

Well my moms new tractor works good, the bucket doesn’t hold much but with 4 wheel drive it gets around really well
better than the cat actually, was doing some brush clearing and with ground froze so hard had to be careful about getting sideways at all or it would start sliding
My uncle found out about that. He was moving his D8 to a new place to log and slid on the ice and rolled it over the bank
Thankfully he was able to jump and wasn’t hurt (he’s 73). He was pulling his home made atv behind it to get back to the house after moving the cat. A friend built a road to it with his mini ex and helped him get it out


It still runs!


----------



## Jakers

Wow! What a story. Glad he's ok. Anything major broken on the dozer? Them old machines were tough. I've heard a few stories of guys rolling them and nothing was wrong. Just flipped em over, got the oil out of the cylinders, and put em back to work. Looks like this one landed back on the tracks so that helped immensely


----------



## bigfellascott

He's a lucky Boy, that could have ended very badly indeed.


----------



## JustJeff

Not scrounge related but thought you guys might appreciate this snowy owl I saw today.


----------



## Logger nate

Jakers said:


> Wow! What a story. Glad he's ok. Anything major broken on the dozer? Them old machines were tough. I've heard a few stories of guys rolling them and nothing was wrong. Just flipped em over, got the oil out of the cylinders, and put em back to work. Looks like this one landed back on the tracks so that helped immensely


No sounds like the dozer came out pretty good, few little things bent but that’s about it. Yeah sure helped that it stopped right side up, for sure could have been a lot worse. The home made atv or as his grand kids call it the “woopie car” had a lot more damage


----------



## rarefish383

Glad every one is OK. I liked the Whoopie car. My high school buddy's dad built one. It had an old CJ trans, transfer case and front and rear axles. They mounted an old Kohler 12 HP above the input shaft for the trans, used the pully on the Kohler and put another pulley on the input shaft. Thing made a heck of a little tractor. I forget how they had the clutch rigged, but it worked, Joe.


----------



## 95custmz

What an awesome day. 57 degrees and sunny. The 306 got a workout today, did some buckin and noodling, and here are some pics of the Cottonwood tree all butchered up.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Meanwhile in Groveport....

My "Cowboy-style-bits-pile" is slowly comming along. Discovered today I must have left my big spudbar at the big pile and its a mudpit now so I cant get to it.


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> Glad every one is OK. I liked the Whoopie car. My high school buddy's dad built one. It had an old CJ trans, transfer case and front and rear axles. They mounted an old Kohler 12 HP above the input shaft for the trans, used the pully on the Kohler and put another pulley on the input shaft. Thing made a heck of a little tractor. I forget how they had the clutch rigged, but it worked, Joe.


My Dad, brothers and I built one when I was in high school. Model A frame, international scout axeles, trans, transfer case, 2 cyl. Wisconsin balier motor, separate brakes for each side, brake and clutch pedals from 151 combine, clutch was belt tensioner connected to clutch pedal, my brother still uses it in Alaska


----------



## tnichols

Scrounge from yesterday. Small jag of oak, Red Elm, and Black Cherry. Blow down from 2-3 years ago. Small, younger trees, but all hung up in the tops of the next, so dried off the ground. I’ll take it any day of the week.


----------



## bigfellascott

tnichols said:


> View attachment 628261
> Scrounge from yesterday. Small jag of oak, Red Elm, and Black Cherry. Blow down from 2-3 years ago. Small, younger trees, but all hung up in the tops of the next, so dried off the ground. I’ll take it any day of the week.



Looks like nice wood, what sort of burn time would you get out of a piece and what sort of heat does it put out?


----------



## 1project2many

Conquistador3 said:


> Just wait a few years and you'll be able to cut Black locust to your heart's content then: it is the undisputed king of invasive trees.
> They usually grow very fast in difficult to reach locations and like all fast-growing pioneer plants they tend to die young. I don't think I've ever counted more than 40 grow rings in a dead Black locust.
> 
> The worst thing about them is all it takes is for a few trees to escape eradication efforts: the wind will do the rest. There are always enough disturbed areas where they thrive: abandoned build sites, the corollary of real estate speculation, and vacant farmland are their natural nurseries.
> 
> But at least they are good for something, unlike Old man's beard, English ivy and their ilk.



BL also poisions the soil around it so other trees are less likely to thrive. But the wood lasts and lasts even if it is tough to work with.


----------



## rarefish383

1project2many said:


> BL also poisions the soil around it so other trees are less likely to thrive. But the wood lasts and lasts even if it is tough to work with.


I have found that the small leaves on BL let enough light to the ground most anything grows under them, they love fence rows and always have thick under brush around them. Black Walnut produces "Juglones" that poisons the soil and will keep some plants from growing under them.
*Ecological Niche*

Black locusts will stampede out into a field or old gravel pit, or anywhere that things have been opened up for them. They are a pioneer species that will not become established in a forest.

Locust casts a very light shade. The leaves are made up of small round leaflets that allow a tremendous amount of light to pass through. The shade created by black locusts is so weak that undergrowth is always rampant underneath them. Most stands of black locust are tangles of honeysuckle and multiflora rose. Where exotic shrubs do not dominate the understory, hardwood tree seedlings find an excellent place to become established. The light shade offers protection, while the locust trees improve the soil through their nitrogen fixation and easily compostable leaf litter.

Black locusts are a short lived tree. Because of their shallow root system, they typically start falling over by the time they reach 60 plus years old. By this time, an abundance of hardwood seedlings have become established in the understory and will be ready to take over.

Seed production of black locusts begins early and can be heavy. The trees produce pea shaped pods containing a row of small hard seeds. These edible seeds, with their hard seed coat, can remain dormant in the soil for decades. Perhaps, they are waiting for the next forest disturbance to sprout again. The seedpods flutter off in the wind, but they do not travel very far at all.

*Juglone*, also called *5-hydroxy-1,4-naphthalenedione* (IUPAC) is an organic compound with the molecular formula C10H6O3. In the food industry, juglone is also known as *C.I. Natural Brown 7* and *C.I. 75500*. It is insoluble in benzene but soluble in dioxane, from which it crystallizes as yellow needles. It is an isomer of lawsone, which is the staining compound in the henna leaf.

Juglone occurs naturally in the leaves, roots, husks, fruit (the epicarp), and bark of plants in the Juglandaceae family, particularly the black walnut (_Juglans nigra_), and is toxic or growth-stunting to many types of plants.[1] It is sometimes used as an herbicide, as a dye for cloth and inks, and as a coloring agent for foods and cosmetics.



*Contents*
[1History

2Chemistry
2.1Synthesis
2.2Extraction
2.3Degradation


3Biological effects

4Uses
4.1Spectral data


5See also

6References


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nate, happy to hear your Uncle is ok. My Uncle is a bit of a wild boy too, I worry about him sometimes. Nice buggy, looks like it's going to need some loving after that wreck.


----------



## Conquistador3

Technically speaking Black locust (Robinia pseudoacacia) belongs to a large, mostly unrelated, group of plants that produce allelochemicals to inhibit nearby competition and hence increase their own chances at survival and reproduction.
Black walnut (Juglans nigra) and butternut (J. cinerea) are however the most infamous, not so much because they produce juglone, an allelochemical, but because its concentration in their roots, buds leaves etc is so high as to cause severe problems to most nearby vegetation. English walnut (J. regia) also produces juglone but in far lower concentrations. 

So you are both right. 

There are, however, many plants that evolved varying grades of resistance to allelochemicals, including juglone. Birches, locusts, hollyhock and other piooner plants usually fare well as do begonias, daffodils, lugworts and many other species. Where, however, allelochemicals concentration in the soil are very high the best chance at recovering the soil are plowing it over to help aerating it (several beneficial soil bacteria help break down juglone and allied allelochemicals, but none of them is anaeroboic) and, if possible, sow some green manure to help improve the soil.


----------



## 1project2many

Rarefish, this is interesting information. When I find BL colonies they tend to have many BL trees of various height and age vying for light and the resulting effect is quite shady. I've seen weeds and briars underneath but often the soil looks similar to what is found in old Apple orchards and has little vegetation. I've seen areas where existing colonies have been broken to create a yard or clearing and there is more growth under the tree but there is also more light available. BL seems to cluster in smaller areas but it's rare that I see it as an early species in freshly disturbed soil. Sumac and Gray Birch are much more common as early trees where I travel. BL is not highly prevalent in this area and I usually observe it on older farmland after a larger plot has been subdivided and developed for housing. The comment I made about the tree poisoning the soil is from an article I found on the 'net years ago which claimed toxins from seedpods and leaves bleached into the soil and poisoned competing species. The 'net is a fickle world: I cannot seem find another article making that claim this morning so I am at a loss. 

Next time I find a BL colony I will look at it in a new light. If what I observe conflicts with what is known then I will have yet another mystery to think on while I am cutting and splitting firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

So you mean I should not have Black Walnut trees on both sides of my garden ... it does just fine!


----------



## rarefish383

1project2many said:


> Rarefish, this is interesting information. When I find BL colonies they tend to have many BL trees of various height and age vying for light and the resulting effect is quite shady. I've seen weeds and briars underneath but often the soil looks similar to what is found in old Apple orchards and has little vegetation. I've seen areas where existing colonies have been broken to create a yard or clearing and there is more growth under the tree but there is also more light available. BL seems to cluster in smaller areas but it's rare that I see it as an early species in freshly disturbed soil. Sumac and Gray Birch are much more common as early trees where I travel. BL is not highly prevalent in this area and I usually observe it on older farmland after a larger plot has been subdivided and developed for housing. The comment I made about the tree poisoning the soil is from an article I found on the 'net years ago which claimed toxins from seedpods and leaves bleached into the soil and poisoned competing species. The 'net is a fickle world: I cannot seem find another article making that claim this morning so I am at a loss.
> 
> Next time I find a BL colony I will look at it in a new light. If what I observe conflicts with what is known then I will have yet another mystery to think on while I am cutting and splitting firewood.


They do grow in colonies or clumps, and tend to start at the borders of woods and work their way out reclaiming open ground. I've never seen a young one growing in heavy forest. I tend to see them in fence rows with Honey Suckle and Poison Ivy shoulder high. When I was a kid, 1968-70, our back yard was a clump of 35-40 footers. They are all gone now. We loved them because they gave enough shade for the picnic table, and enough light, for a thick crop of grass. As C3 states, they may produce growth inhibitors also. Most of the stuff I see growing under them is weeds. This statement is more of what I see, "The light shade offers protection, while the locust trees improve the soil through their nitrogen fixation and easily compostable leaf litter." It is one of my favorite firewoods, and I'm making a set of handles for a pre WWII Scout knife with missing handles. I'm going to try and checker them, it might prove to be hard, Joe.


----------



## tnichols

bigfellascott said:


> Looks like nice wood, what sort of burn time would you get out of a piece and what sort of heat does it put out?


Thanks. The oak and red elm burn long and hot. The cherry doesn’t have the BTU’s in it of the other two, but the smell is incredible.


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> Nate, happy to hear your Uncle is ok. My Uncle is a bit of a wild boy too, I worry about him sometimes. Nice buggy, looks like it's going to need some loving after that wreck.


Thanks Matt.


----------



## Cody

tnichols said:


> Thanks. The oak and red elm burn long and hot. The cherry doesn’t have the BTU’s in it of the other two, but the smell is incredible.



Red Elm coals up very nicely, and leaves just the finest powder as far as ash goes, love that stuff.


----------



## Conquistador3

MustangMike said:


> So you mean I should not have Black Walnut trees on both sides of my garden ... it does just fine!



What, you mean nobody has offered a huge wand of cash for coming around, felling them and taking them away yet? Those trees are big money, everybody knows it!


----------



## Buckshot00

Finally got that twisted ash cut back enough to get my tahoe on the path. Just one load today as state was playing carolina.


----------



## farmer steve

thought it might be frozen enough to get to the woods. NOT!!! made it as far as this hickory and didn't want to tear things up to much. it has been down and cut for about a year.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> thought it might be frozen enough to get to the woods. NOT!!! made it as far as this hickory and didn't want to tear things up to much. it has been down and cut for about a year.View attachment 628444
> View attachment 628445


I can see on the ends of a couple pieces it was starting to spalt, starts to rot right after that, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I can see on the ends of a couple pieces it was starting to spalt, starts to rot right after that, Joe.


 naw it's good hard stuff. this tree was damaged by the skidder when they were logging. went through the woods one day a couple of years later and it was laying over all splintered where the skidder hit it. one or two pieces might have a soft spot. now if it had been spruce......................


----------



## dancan

Well ,the honeydo list was long but done by lunch ,so ....


----------



## dancan

Well , if in doubt on the spruce , cut more , quantity over quality for the win !!!

Wisenheimers ....


----------



## Ryan A

I was able to sell my Husky 41 and managed to pick up this 268xp for $200. My first professional saw, no beauty queen but in good working order. Can't wait to do some cutting!


----------



## dancan

Load #1 






And load #2 






All sugar or rock maple and some birch , no spruce were harmed today 
Headed back home , I heard a dark ale calling my name


----------



## MustangMike

My house is surrounded by Black Walnut trees, and Norway Maple! Thank goodness for the Red Squirrels, they are far more aggressive than the Grey Squirrels in eating those tough walnuts! We had a bumper crop last year.

I kinda like them, as the sun sets, they look kinda Caribbean, the leaves are thin and just look way different than Maple, etc.

At least 30 of em between my back lot, next door, and across the street. They are the most common tree in the vicinity.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> naw it's good hard stuff. this tree was damaged by the skidder when they were logging. went through the woods one day a couple of years later and it was laying over all splintered where the skidder hit it. one or two pieces might have a soft spot. now if it had been spruce......................


Sorry Steve, didn't mean it was going bad. Hickory starts to spalt quick some times. I think of firewood in terms of a year. It looks good now, but if you waited till next year, it might not look so good. I might have milled some of that, I like spalted Hickory, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm looking to mill some Chestnut Oak in the Spring. What scares me is the diameter is pretty good, and the wood is very dead and very hard. I'm thinking a lot of dull chains fast!

Anyone ever do it?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Today's haul, and my first official scrounge (most of my fire wood in the past has come from helping friends or family remove unwanted trees). I managed to bring home 2 loads in my Tucson.

I picked this up at the sportsman's club at which I am a member. We did some range renovations 2+ years ago and this is just piled up on one of the ranges that we shut down (for safety reasons). I started the day with a brand new semi-chissle and had to sharpen it 3 times. It's the first time that I sharpened a chain, so maybe I just suck at it. More practice is needed. It didn't help that I hit a couple of well aged bullets while cutting - bullets that were 2"-3" into the wood, so they've been there for a while. 

I don't know what kind of wood this is, but it is hard as all hell. Even with the oil turned all the way up, things were smoking. The end grain looks like oak. It does have a slight oak smell, but not the strong assertive [read as James Earl Jones] "I am oak" smell (perhaps because it's spent 2+ years seasoning ?? ). It splits like a dream. 1 or 2 good hits on a single wedge and the thing is in 2 pieces. Once it's cut down to axe size pieces, 1 medium power hit and it explodes apart.


*I have 2 questions: *
Does anyone know what kind of wood this is by looking at the pictures?
This wood has been sitting here for almost 3 years. How long will it take to be fireplace ready?


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I'm looking to mill some Chestnut Oak in the Spring. What scares me is the diameter is pretty good, and the wood is very dead and very hard. I'm thinking a lot of dull chains fast!
> 
> Anyone ever do it?


Yep, I can get 3 maybe 4 slabs off a 24-30 inch Oak, 7 1/2 feet long, and have to put a couple strokes on each tooth. I'm using a 660 with 36" bar. I've got mostly Chestnut Oaks on my place. A 3" slab is HEAVY, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I don't know what kind of wood this is, but it is hard as all hell.


The only reason that wood gave you any issues is because you're using an ECHO


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> The only reason that wood gave you any issues is because you're using an ECHO



... here we go ... 


Any trouble I had was related to the chain. The PH did its job perfectly fine. It's a 50cc saw and had plenty of power. The fresh chain was grabby and the clutch slipped out if I got into it too hard. Once I let the chain do the cutting, it just cranked along. Could I have used more saw, sure. I have a 70cc class saw in my 3 saw plan, but right now my CAD fund is depleted.

Until reading posts on this forum, I never had a well dialed in carb on my saw. Thanks to the knowledge gained here, I let the thing sit and idle for over 5 minutes and it didn't miss a beat.


----------



## muddstopper

I got to get over this tearing saws down and letting them set on the bench for months before putting them back together. I got a 55 thats been setting for almost a year. new bearings, seals, oem p/c, broke the ring putting it back together so just left it setting until I was ready to order some other parts. Meantime, buy a 272xp that needed a new piston and a muffler. Went to order a meteor piston and ring, out of stock, so there it set along side the 55. Finally got around to ordering the parts for both saws and picked them up today. Installed piston in the 272 and start to bolt on the muffler, uh, no bolts. OK, build the 55. Uh, where are the bolts for it. I think I gave them to svk when I gave him a old parted out 51, anyways cant find them. ( thats been a good while back). Looks like a trip to the saw shop Monday to see what kind of junk I can rob bolts out of. I hate to have to do that, I always endup bringing something else home to work on. Got a 346 setting in the corner waiting on some attention, but I think I will wait to tear it down until I have parts in hand to fix it with.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took the family hiking, Mt Beacon. It used to have a cable pulled rail car that ran up the mountain. My dad used to tell me stories about it being a steep ride, after seeing the remnants of the tracks..... that must have been a white knuckle ride!!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I got to get over this tearing saws down and letting them set on the bench for months before putting them back together. I got a 55 thats been setting for almost a year. new bearings, seals, oem p/c, broke the ring putting it back together so just left it setting until I was ready to order some other parts. Meantime, buy a 272xp that needed a new piston and a muffler. Went to order a meteor piston and ring, out of stock, so there it set along side the 55. Finally got around to ordering the parts for both saws and picked them up today. Installed piston in the 272 and start to bolt on the muffler, uh, no bolts. OK, build the 55. Uh, where are the bolts for it. I think I gave them to svk when I gave him a old parted out 51, anyways cant find them. ( thats been a good while back). Looks like a trip to the saw shop Monday to see what kind of junk I can rob bolts out of. I hate to have to do that, I always endup bringing something else home to work on. Got a 346 setting in the corner waiting on some attention, but I think I will wait to tear it down until I have parts in hand to fix it with.


I still have the box of parts plus more, what do you need for the 55?

I took the parts from you plus two other non runners and made one running 55 so I have lots of other parts.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Here's the cover of a book a just googled about it


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say, your pics, and even the book cover, don't do it justice. Your Dad and I were on it a few times when we were kids, before the Beacon/Newburgh Bridge was built (there was only a ferry).

It was built by the Otis Elevator company, and was the steepest inclined railroad in the world (at the time).

There is a not for profit that says they will restore it, but they have been saying it for decades.

It goes up North Mt Beacon. So Mt Beacon is the tallest mountain between the Catskill Mountains and the Ocean.

The pic is from So Mt Beacon, with Thor (departed) and the Bridge. The white spot in front of the Bridge on No Mt Beacon is where the pavilion used to be (the terminus of the Inclined RR). The views were great.


----------



## MustangMike

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Does anyone know what kind of wood this is by looking at the pictures?
> This wood has been sitting here for almost 3 years. How long will it take to be fireplace ready?



Not sure what the wood is, but does not look like Oak. Yes it should be ready to burn, unless it picked up moisture from being on the ground.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, I can get 3 maybe 4 slabs off a 24-30 inch Oak, 7 1/2 feet long, and have to put a couple strokes on each tooth. I'm using a 660 with 36" bar. I've got mostly Chestnut Oaks on my place. A 3" slab is HEAVY, Joe.



Sounds the same as my experience with Red Oak, and I use the same saw/bar, and square file chain. But this stuff is very dead and dry, so I'm worried it will be worse. Also have a regular White Oak log to mill. I'm thinking the two woods may contrast very well!


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Today's haul, and my first official scrounge (most of my fire wood in the past has come from helping friends or family remove unwanted trees). I managed to bring home 2 loads in my Tucson.
> 
> I picked this up at the sportsman's club at which I am a member. We did some range renovations 2+ years ago and this is just piled up on one of the ranges that we shut down (for safety reasons). I started the day with a brand new semi-chissle and had to sharpen it 3 times. It's the first time that I sharpened a chain, so maybe I just suck at it. More practice is needed. It didn't help that I hit a couple of well aged bullets while cutting - bullets that were 2"-3" into the wood, so they've been there for a while.
> 
> I don't know what kind of wood this is, but it is hard as all hell. Even with the oil turned all the way up, things were smoking. The end grain looks like oak. It does have a slight oak smell, but not the strong assertive [read as James Earl Jones] "I am oak" smell (perhaps because it's spent 2+ years seasoning ?? ). It splits like a dream. 1 or 2 good hits on a single wedge and the thing is in 2 pieces. Once it's cut down to axe size pieces, 1 medium power hit and it explodes apart.
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions: *
> Does anyone know what kind of wood this is by looking at the pictures?
> This wood has been sitting here for almost 3 years. How long will it take to be fireplace ready?
> 
> View attachment 628490
> 
> View attachment 628491
> 
> 
> View attachment 628492
> 
> 
> View attachment 628493


almost looks like tree of heaven from the bark peeling off.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I still have the box of parts plus more, what do you need for the 55?
> 
> I took the parts from you plus two other non runners and made one running 55 so I have lots of other parts.



I can probably scrounge up what I need, If I look hard enough. Thats the problem with tearing a saw down and letting it sit for months before putting it back together. You get a little project and need the bench so you shove everything down to one corner. Next you pile stuff on top of it. Do that a couple times and you forget what you got and where you put it. Pure case of of putting fishing ahead of getting things done.


----------



## abbott295

Bobby Kirbos: maple, possibly?


----------



## JustJeff

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Today's haul, and my first official scrounge (most of my fire wood in the past has come from helping friends or family remove unwanted trees). I managed to bring home 2 loads in my Tucson.
> 
> I picked this up at the sportsman's club at which I am a member. We did some range renovations 2+ years ago and this is just piled up on one of the ranges that we shut down (for safety reasons). I started the day with a brand new semi-chissle and had to sharpen it 3 times. It's the first time that I sharpened a chain, so maybe I just suck at it. More practice is needed. It didn't help that I hit a couple of well aged bullets while cutting - bullets that were 2"-3" into the wood, so they've been there for a while.
> 
> I don't know what kind of wood this is, but it is hard as all hell. Even with the oil turned all the way up, things were smoking. The end grain looks like oak. It does have a slight oak smell, but not the strong assertive [read as James Earl Jones] "I am oak" smell (perhaps because it's spent 2+ years seasoning ?? ). It splits like a dream. 1 or 2 good hits on a single wedge and the thing is in 2 pieces. Once it's cut down to axe size pieces, 1 medium power hit and it explodes apart.
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions: *
> Does anyone know what kind of wood this is by looking at the pictures?
> This wood has been sitting here for almost 3 years. How long will it take to be fireplace ready?
> 
> View attachment 628490
> 
> View attachment 628491
> 
> 
> View attachment 628492
> 
> 
> View attachment 628493


I have no idea what kind of tree that is. I have had good luck posting in the tree id section. If you split it this spring and stack it for the summer, it will be good to go for the fall.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> almost looks like tree of heaven from the bark peeling off.



Very interesting. I'm supposed to fell a tree today, it is near a lot of Black Walnut, but it is not one of them. I presumed it was Butternut, but perhaps not!

Any tips on ID this time of year (no leaves or nuts)???


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

I finally got a new saw! Took my echo 490 out for a load of mostly ash yesterday. After cutting for 2 hours my buddy brought up his tractor to make easier paths to get to the wood. There are probably 20+ more loads of this size for me. It’s going to be a busy spring/summer!


----------



## Cowboy254

muddstopper said:


> I can probably scrounge up what I need, If I look hard enough. Thats the problem with tearing a saw down and letting it sit for months before putting it back together. You get a little project and need the bench so you shove everything down to one corner. Next you pile stuff on top of it. Do that a couple times and you forget what you got and where you put it. Pure case of of putting fishing ahead of getting things done.



This is understandable.



Hutchinsonkw said:


> I finally got a new saw! Took my echo 490 out for a load of mostly ash yesterday. After cutting for 2 hours my buddy brought up his tractor to make easier paths to get to the wood. There are probably 20+ more loads of this size for me. It’s going to be a busy spring/summer!



Nice! Always good getting your hands on a new saw, car or woman. Lots of pics, please ! 

Welcome to scrounging, BTW.


----------



## JustJeff

Chickens say “Thanks for burning all that pesky wood so we can sit here”. 

I have been picking away at the pile, doing some hand splitting. Usually there is way too much snow for this. I’m running out of hand splittable pieces, mostly the big and gnarly ones destined for the splitter or saw. 
Got maybe 3 facecord of hardwood left to split and maybe 2 of pine. I’ll be on the hunt for hardwood this year!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Here are some close-up shots of what I scrounged yesterday. Hoping for someone to be able to ID this wood


----------



## dancan

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Today's haul, and my first official scrounge (most of my fire wood in the past has come from helping friends or family remove unwanted trees). I managed to bring home 2 loads in my Tucson.
> 
> I picked this up at the sportsman's club at which I am a member. We did some range renovations 2+ years ago and this is just piled up on one of the ranges that we shut down (for safety reasons). I started the day with a brand new semi-chissle and had to sharpen it 3 times. It's the first time that I sharpened a chain, so maybe I just suck at it. More practice is needed. It didn't help that I hit a couple of well aged bullets while cutting - bullets that were 2"-3" into the wood, so they've been there for a while.
> 
> I don't know what kind of wood this is, but it is hard as all hell. Even with the oil turned all the way up, things were smoking. The end grain looks like oak. It does have a slight oak smell, but not the strong assertive [read as James Earl Jones] "I am oak" smell (perhaps because it's spent 2+ years seasoning ?? ). It splits like a dream. 1 or 2 good hits on a single wedge and the thing is in 2 pieces. Once it's cut down to axe size pieces, 1 medium power hit and it explodes apart.
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions: *
> Does anyone know what kind of wood this is by looking at the pictures?
> This wood has been sitting here for almost 3 years. How long will it take to be fireplace ready?
> 
> View attachment 628490
> 
> View attachment 628491
> 
> 
> View attachment 628492
> 
> 
> View attachment 628493



Props for scrounging with the Tuscon 
I had to retire the wife's Echo last week and got her a Kia Sorrento , I wonder if she'll let me use it for scrounging duties , it is 4 wheel drive I let her know


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Here are some close-up shots of what I scrounged yesterday. Hoping for someone to be able to ID this wood
> View attachment 628705
> 
> View attachment 628706
> 
> 
> View attachment 628707


Looks like American Beech. I'm going by the bark, which looks smooth, with no ridges.


----------



## dancan

46* here today , scrounged spruce in the furnace keeping the damp chill out of the house all day 
Here's a pic of "Witches broom , a disease that will affect some spruce .


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> ... here we go ...
> 
> 
> Any trouble I had was related to the chain. The PH did its job perfectly fine. It's a 50cc saw and had plenty of power. The fresh chain was grabby and the clutch slipped out if I got into it too hard. Once I let the chain do the cutting, it just cranked along. Could I have used more saw, sure. I have a 70cc class saw in my 3 saw plan, but right now my CAD fund is depleted.
> 
> Until reading posts on this forum, I never had a well dialed in carb on my saw. Thanks to the knowledge gained here, I let the thing sit and idle for over 5 minutes and it didn't miss a beat.


Until I joined this forum I couldn't file a chain or tune a carb. Also didn't know there was anything wrong with the echo saws till I joined AS .


----------



## svk

Until I joined this site I thought I only needed two saws and two chains for each saw.


----------



## James Miller

Hutchinsonkw said:


> I finally got a new saw! Took my echo 490 out for a load of mostly ash yesterday. After cutting for 2 hours my buddy brought up his tractor to make easier paths to get to the wood. There are probably 20+ more loads of this size for me. It’s going to be a busy spring/summer!



Youll like the 490. Pull the deflector and spark screen off. There's a tube under there that just pulls out, its only half the size of the muffler outlet. Cut the front of the deflector off and retune. Big gains to be had from that simple MM.


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> Until I joined this site I thought I only needed two saws and two chains for each saw.


I joined with one saw of my own and working a normal job... now I own a tree service and 20 saws or so along with $80,000 in equipment. I got hit hard


----------



## svk

Jakers said:


> I joined with one saw of my own and working a normal job... now I own a tree service and 20 saws or so along with $80,000 in equipment. I got hit hard


Lol I think you win.


----------



## Hoosk

A hawk, scrounging up my chicken.


----------



## svk

Did he scrounge up some lead pellets upon departure?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice! Always good getting your hands on a new saw, car or woman. Lots of pics, please !


New saws. Check.
New car(truck). Check.

Now all I need is a woman that can run a stove.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 628698
> Chickens say “Thanks for burning all that pesky wood so we can sit here”.
> View attachment 628699
> I’ll be on the hunt for hardwood this year!


I know where there's more than I'll ever be able to cut. Let me know when you guys are comming down. Or up. Or over. Or whatever.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Here are some close-up shots of what I scrounged yesterday. Hoping for someone to be able to ID this wood
> View attachment 628705
> 
> View attachment 628706
> 
> 
> View attachment 628707


Grain looks like white oak to me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Until I joined this site I thought I only needed two saws and two chains for each saw.


Knowing what I know now I could easily get by with a 2-saw plan. My 550xp w/16" b&c and my 395xp w/20/32 b&c....but also having my t540 w/12" b&c makes me a trimming ninja.


----------



## svk

My 346 is now completed down at Carl's. Thinking real hard about porting the 562 then just do a three saw plan of 346/550/562. Really all I need.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jakers said:


> I joined with one saw of my own and working a normal job... now I own a tree service and 20 saws or so along with $80,000 in equipment. I got hit hard





svk said:


> Lol I think you win.


Jakers definetly wins.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Did he scrounge up some lead pellets upon departure?


I think thats illegal here.


----------



## svk

Sounds pretty healthy. Keep in mind this is a OE 45 cc top end, not the newer 50 cc version


----------



## Hoosk

svk said:


> Did he scrounge up some lead pellets upon departure?



Unfortunately we surprised each other in the driveway. He didn’t come back to give me a shot....not that I would do that but with no neighbors I have a lot of options.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

James Miller said:


> View attachment 628776
> Youll like the 490. Pull the deflector and spark screen off. There's a tube under there that just pulls out, its only half the size of the muffler outlet. Cut the front of the deflector off and retune. Big gains to be had from that simple MM.



Thanks for the tip. Is there anything I should look for before I mod the saw and void the warranty? 
I have the saw as rich as it can be now with the limit caps still there. I honestly think my low needs to be let out some more. 

Do you use 40:1 gas? The dealer said to use 50:1 but from reading online it sounds like the extra oil is good during the break in.


----------



## Hoosk

I did get a nice scrounge of deadfall too. Nature provided an excellent elevated cutting opportunity and then the Ford did the same. Beautiful January weather for cutting and splitting....I had been burning through the wood pile but not much replenishment happening until today.


----------



## 1project2many

I took the family out for breakfast this morning and while we were out we listened to a deal being made for 2.5 cord of seasoned wood. "It's ready to burn, the logs are three years old. I just need to run them through my processor and I can deliver 'em." I can tell you that I've had 8' lengths that are three years old that are still a bit damp when cut n split. This stuff was log truck length. But the deal went down, $600 for this wood cut to length and delivered, and all were happy. On the way home I noticed a sign bearing the words "Free wood" in fresh paint. Well, I'll be. I didn't hear any complaints from my wife when I stopped and picked up every piece bringing home about 3/4 of a short box pickup full of mostly Red Maple with a bit of Pine thrown in. The Maple will endup in the woodshed and the Pine might go for a bonfire or it might go into the "barn" pile where I keep lightweight stuff for the stove in the workshop. 

After unloading it I built a jamb and hung a 100 year old door I scrounged in the workshop using a saw and some hammers I'd scrounged several years ago.

If only every day could be this successful for so little money.


----------



## James Miller

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is there anything I should look for before I mod the saw and void the warranty?
> I have the saw as rich as it can be now with the limit caps still there. I honestly think my low needs to be let out some more.
> 
> Do you use 40:1 gas? The dealer said to use 50:1 but from reading online it sounds like the extra oil is good during the break in.


Both my echo took 8-10 tanks to show there full potential. If your not comfortable voiding the warrenty leave it stock. If it doesn't bother you I'd do the MM and retune after 5 tanks or so. I run 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff. What part of central Maryland are you from.


----------



## svk

Hoosk said:


> Unfortunately we surprised each other in the driveway. He didn’t come back to give me a shot....not that I would do that but with no neighbors I have a lot of options.


When stuff killed my chickens I let the dead one lay. The criminal usually comes back to the scene of the crime.


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped this Ash today, and a Norway Maple (no pics). The Ash was a bit larger, but the Maple was really leaning the wrong way. Just love that Maddsen Rope Winch, dropped em both right on the money!

Plan to mill the Ash trunk. Was large enough to put my CFB Hybrid with the 28" bar into action. Ran great.

Dang, this site won't let me upload the pics, the other site did, they used to be the same!


----------



## svk

I didn't have any problems with pics earlier?


----------



## foxtrot5

MustangMike said:


> Dropped this Ash today, and a Norway Maple (no pics). The Ash was a bit larger, but the Maple was really leaning the wrong way. Just love that Maddsen Rope Winch, dropped em both right on the money!
> 
> Plan to mill the Ash trunk. Was large enough to put my CFB Hybrid with the 28" bar into action. Ran great.
> 
> Dang, this site won't let me upload the pics, the other site did, they used to be the same!



http://www.madsens1.com/sa_simpson.htm That guy?


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> 46* here today , scrounged spruce in the furnace keeping the damp chill out of the house all day
> Here's a pic of "Witches broom , a disease that will affect some spruce .



Looks like great fire starter to me. That plus one match and you would be set for the year. BTW, and I hope you don't think this is weird, but I had a dream last night that I went over to visit my friends in New Hampshire then popped up to Canada to meet you. Turned out you had a really nice house . 



Hoosk said:


> A hawk, scrounging up my chicken.



I was playing cricket on Saturday and saw a big black kite (smaller than an eagle, but with a wingspan about 1.2-1.5m, I'm guessing) attack a flock of about 150 galahs (rose-breasted cockatoos, like a big parrot) at the end of the oval. It had two cracks at them, about an hour apart but galahs are pretty fast and nimble and the kite missed the lot. Guess he should stick to going after chickens. The noise of over a hundred screeching parrots scattering in all directions was impressive to say the least. 

A few months ago I had this dead wattle that was leaning heavily towards the house pushed over the other way by my mate in his bobcat. 




I burnt the stump pretty well and there was burnt dead ground for about 2 metres around. In the last month a festival of cherry tomatoes have appeared and are producing prolifically. Don't know how they got there but it wasn't us. In addition, we have a highly invasive blackberry at the bottom of our property that I haven't got around to killing and it has also been producing the goods. Blackberries have gone berserk in Oz and are a menace but since they're all around anyway, I figure I might as well hack it back and then keep harvesting the produce each summer since I'll never really be rid of it. Today's collection. 




Otherwise, summer in Oz means scrounging is not attractive. Swimming in the crystal clear river on the other hand is very attractive when you're in a run of ten or more 35°+C days. Cowlass likes the rope swing.




And in she goes.




Scroungewise, however, I have several very interesting leads. Out at the Lady Farm I would always clean up after myself, burning all the brush and stumps and a couple of local major land owners are interested in having someone who will reduce their fire risk cutting on their land and cleaning up the crapp left over. It'll probably be March before it has cooled down enough to get into it but there should be plenty of scrounge pictures in due course.


----------



## foxtrot5

@Cowboy254 That river sure looks tempting. And thanks for bringing up memories of picking berries with my Grandmother when I was a young boy!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Sounds pretty healthy. Keep in mind this is a OE 45 cc top end, not the newer 50 cc version




Cuts pretty healthy too, that's fanging through it. I have a present coming for Cowgirl that will hopefully do pretty nicely too....



Hoosk said:


> I did get a nice scrounge of deadfall too. Nature provided an excellent elevated cutting opportunity and then the Ford did the same. Beautiful January weather for cutting and splitting....I had been burning through the wood pile but not much replenishment happening until today.



It's beautiful when they come down like that. Zzzt, zzzt, zzzt. Wonderful cutting. Great pics too!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a present coming for Cowgirl



If it's the 16/18" cream and orange vibrator I think it might be, fellow scroungers might want to place bets on which of you two enjoy it most.


----------



## Cowboy254

foxtrot5 said:


> @Cowboy254 That river sure looks tempting. And thanks for bringing up memories of picking berries with my Grandmother when I was a young boy!



It absolutely is. Woke up at 4.30am this morning and after lying awake for half an hour, figured I might as well do some exercise but the trouble with going for a run before work is that it is already over 70°F before you start your run in summer and then I'm still sweating when I see my first patient at work at 8am. This morning I drove down to the same spot on the river (about 10 mins), ran 2.5km down, 2.5km back then jumped in and swam for half an hour. The current was just right to breaststroke at a good pace without moving and nice and cool at the end. It's the next best thing to staying fit cutting wood. 

Those times with your grandparents you only appreciate in hindsight. My grandfather would pick me up from kindergarten when he was down in Melbourne and it was a 1.5 mile walk home. He would come armed with a brown paper bag filled with Anzac biscuits and Minties (google is your friend) and we would stop at the two bus shelters on the way back and chow down. Simple though it was, it is one of my favourite early memories. Happy times.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> If it's the 16/18" cream and orange vibrator I think it might be, fellow scroungers might want to place bets on which of you two enjoy it most.



I don't think Cowgirl can handle more than 16"


----------



## Huntinghicap

Not exactly firewood....


----------



## James Miller

Huntinghicap said:


> View attachment 628924
> View attachment 628925
> View attachment 628926
> 
> 
> Not exactly firewood....


Could be. I don't do any milling so it would end up on the racks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That jeep thing is sweet. What is that?


----------



## Huntinghicap

Its a Land Rover 110 Td5 Double Cab pickup to give it is full handle. About half the size of the average american pickup, and only 5 cylinders. But tows 3.5 ton like a boss. (and unofficially a bit more as in the pictures)


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

That's a land rover .... We don't see many here in the states ..... only seen 1 myself


----------



## Huntinghicap

Previous Land Rover I owned.


----------



## Hoosk

I have to say Cowboy, maybe your deadly critters are just clever Aussie marketing to keep the yanks away but the pictures you share make it look like a place worth all the dangers!

How tough of place can it be though.....we aren’t scared of wild blackberries in Michigan


----------



## woodchip rookie

And Buckeyes aren't affraid of Wolverines.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

James Miller said:


> Both my echo took 8-10 tanks to show there full potential. If your not comfortable voiding the warrenty leave it stock. If it doesn't bother you I'd do the MM and retune after 5 tanks or so. I run 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff. What part of central Maryland are you from.



Thanks! I am on tank number 2. I’ll let it run a bit more before I mod, maby March. 

I’m using true fuel 40:1 so that sounds good. 

I live in Westminster/Taylorsville. I’m actually getting all the wood a little south of Manchester.


----------



## rarefish383

Looks like a MD GTG may be in order. I go to Church in Taylorsville, live in Mt Airy, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Thanks! I am on tank number 2. I’ll let it run a bit more before I mod, maby March.
> 
> I’m using true fuel 40:1 so that sounds good.
> 
> I live in Westminster/Taylorsville. I’m actually getting all the wood a little south of Manchester.





rarefish383 said:


> Looks like a MD GTG may be in order. I go to Church in Taylorsville, live in Mt Airy, Joe.


Have saws will travel.


----------



## James Miller

@Bobby Kirbos did you see a gain on the 490 when you pulled the base gasket? I was told the bump in compression may be cancelled out by the already low exhaust being brought down even more.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> @Bobby Kirbos did you see a gain on the 490 when you pulled the base gasket? I was told the bump in compression may be cancelled out by the already low exhaust being brought down even more.


I bought it like that from a member here who is often the target of ridicule. (and most likely deservedly so - think low hours Makita that looks like it went through hell)
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/sweet-makita-6421-hurry.313054/

My saw runs well, so I would say that in my case, it was as described.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I bought it like that from a member here who is often the target of ridicule. (and most likely deservedly so - think low hours Makita that looks like it went through hell)
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/sweet-makita-6421-hurry.313054/
> 
> My saw runs well, so I would say that in my case, it was as described.


You can pick 6421s up at HD for 280 or less when they sell them off.


----------



## muddstopper

Made a trip to the saw shop today and got the parts I needed to fix the 272 and the 55. I still need the muffler heat shield for the 272, but we bolted the muffler on anyways and gave it a pull. Cranked on third pull. Put on a new 24in chisel chain and done. Just a little tweak of the carb and ready to go. Before leaving the shop, I asked about any old 55's I could rob a few bolts out of. No 55's, but he had a complete 51. close enough. I asked him what was wrong with the 51 and he didnt know, but since it was in the scrap heap, I could have it. A big thankyou and I loaded both saws in the truck and headed home. I had some small 12 dia white oak that needed bucking so I fired up the 272 and it quickly became my new favorite saw. With new chain it flew thru those little logs. Had a 24in white pine laying there so bucked a few rounds off it too. I'm impressed. After bucking a few rounds, I could tell the saw was getting stronger and reving higher. I guess the new piston and ring are getting broke in.

Time to turn my attention to the 51. I decided to just try to crank it and see if it would even run. Felt like it had decent compression so worth a shot. After a few pulls, I could tell it wasnt getting any gas so I pulled the top cover and found the little lever on the choke side of the carb was broke off. How does anybody break one of those. It was a walbro carb and I had a zima setting on the bench so a quick swap and time to give cranking another try. Couple of pulls with the choke on and it hit a lick. Pushed in the choke and a couple more pulls and it was varoom. A few twist of the carb adjustments and it was screaming. This saw is to good to rob parts off of, so I guess I am back to looking for another parts saw to fix my 55. My brother has a old 50 that isnt to dependable that I think I will swap the 51 for. I figure it will be a two for one swap, I give him the 51 and I get the 50, plus I get my other 55 back he has had borrowed for the last 6 months.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like a MD GTG may be in order. I go to Church in Taylorsville, live in Mt Airy, Joe.


I would be interested.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Have saws will travel.


How far is Hanover from Manchester? My daughter graduated from Alvernia with her Masters in Occupational Therapy, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> How far is Hanover from Manchester? My daughter graduated from Alvernia with her Masters in Occupational Therapy, Joe.


20 minutes or less.


----------



## MustangMike

foxtrot5 said:


> http://www.madsens1.com/sa_simpson.htm That guy?



No, nothing that complex, this is it: (I like to keep it simple)

http://www.baileysonline.com/Arbori...ow-R-Pull-Ratchet-Rope-Puller-3-4-Ton-A-0.axd


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I didn't have any problems with pics earlier?



Depends on the size of the pic, large ones will not post. My other computer has a "resizer" but I have not put it on the new computer yet. Too busy getting ready for Tax Season.


----------



## foxtrot5

MustangMike said:


> No, nothing that complex, this is it: (I like to keep it simple)
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Arbori...ow-R-Pull-Ratchet-Rope-Puller-3-4-Ton-A-0.axd



Ah, neat little bugger. May have to order one. How long have you had yours? Anything a potential buyer should be aware of?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love mine, had it three years now. Uncle Mike ordered mine when he loved his. Works great!


----------



## MechanicMatt

That hand winch and my 6'4" big boy nephew make for a great helper when moving tough logs, if they can't do it the Ford 8n gets fired up. 

Hey Uncle Mike became a Grandpa again today boys.


----------



## MustangMike

foxtrot5 said:


> Ah, neat little bugger. May have to order one. How long have you had yours? Anything a potential buyer should be aware of?



Works great, I love it, very useful. Buy the rope from them that goes with it. Not cheap, but 3X the strength of what HD sells, so it is worth it.

Things I really like:

1) Adjusts to any length real quick, (just pull the rope through till it is snug) Much faster/easier than a wire come along.

2) Since rope stretches a bit, you can put tension on the tree before you cut, even if you are working alone.

You will learn how tight you can make it, too tight will strip the rope.


----------



## dancan

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> That's a land rover .... We don't see many here in the states ..... only seen 1 myself



I get to work on them every now and then lol







This one came over from Germany so the steering wheel is on the correct side 
Hey Cowboy !!
I have a not so pretty but a paid off house , if you come up we'll drive by some expensive homes on the way to the scrounging grounds so I can show you the "Magical Spruce Forest"


----------



## MustangMike

Yep, this Grand Daughter is # 4 Grand Child, and 2nd Grand Daughter! They live in NY but are at Greenwich Hosp in CT.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yes, Christopher has "burnt" a spot or two on me making that thing too dang tight. Big kid "leans" on that handle and it gets tight


----------



## dancan

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...ngs-Firewood-Carriers/Fiskars-10-Log-Hook.axd

I scored one of these at a local indoor market this weekend for 15 Cnd copecs , we'll see how handy it is next outing .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Uncle Mike, if your going to be milling some wood this spring, make me a bench top for my reloading tools. My RCBS box came in the mail today. I ended up ordering it from Midway USA, dragged my feet and it went off sale at Cabelas but then went on sale at Midway. Super excited to get going. I don't want to put it on my "chainsaw" bench...


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 628698
> Chickens say “Thanks for burning all that pesky wood so we can sit here”.
> View attachment 628699
> I have been picking away at the pile, doing some hand splitting. Usually there is way too much snow for this. I’m running out of hand splittable pieces, mostly the big and gnarly ones destined for the splitter or saw.
> Got maybe 3 facecord of hardwood left to split and maybe 2 of pine. I’ll be on the hunt for hardwood this year!



Our chickens love me for splitting wood, they hang out around me when I'm splitting if the temps are above 50 or so and when I walk away they go through the pile of scraps and stuff pretty quickly. If I come across and bugs/grubs I always throw them for the chickens, and if I get a log that has a lot of ants I'll set it away for awhile to let them go through it, they love the wood sheds/piles.


----------



## MustangMike

Will do Matt, no problem, maybe you even come and help me!!! Got the Radial Arm Saw and Boards all set! Let me know the dimensions you want.

Also, let me know what powders you want to try. I know I have IMR 4350, RL 22 and RL 19 in bulk. May also have IMR 4064 and H-335.

I don't use the RL Powders, so feel free if you want to tinker. They works well, but are more temp sensitive than other powders.

Milling Logs available for Spring: Ash (both downstate + upstate), Cherry (up at the property), White Oak, Chestnut Oak (standing + down), and Sugar Maple (all downstate). We got some work to do!!! Harold is very interested in, and may help me with, the Chestnut Oak. I think Chestnut/White Oak combo would be striking!

Got lots of Hickory (both Smooth + Shag) and Red Oak already milled. 2" + 4" (4" for legs).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Story time...

Couple weeks ago I got my W-2's and my morgage interest statement from the bank. Run to H&R Block. After the $1,000 Obama fine I got like $30 back from feds. Today I check the mail and theres a another interest statement. (?) I didn't actually look at the 1st one and it was a statement for an equity line of credit. There was only $750 paid in interest on it so they didn't itemize because the standard deduction was more than itemizing that interest. The REAL morgage interest paid was $3,500 so she amended the return and even after the Obama fine I now get $700 something.  Halfway to a splitter. 

Then after I left there I went up the street to the big scrounge pile where I thought I left my spudbar. And there it was. Stood up against the log I leaned it on. All cold and lonely. But its back home now. To see another day of prying on big logs. Carry on.


----------



## MechanicMatt

After a not so fun day at work....


----------



## Hinerman

Back on topic. Just a little trashy yellow wood


----------



## MustangMike

You know what they say, if it looks yellow like what you would call Honey Locust ... it is not ... it is Black Locust!!! Go Figure! Nice Wood.


----------



## Cody

MechanicMatt said:


> After a not so fun day at work....View attachment 629390



Drinkin a Pabst right now, not because of a bad day though. Although, no wood other than what I've thrown in the stoves, laid another 680 square feet of ceramic tile, hopefully Friday I can do some splitting/scrounging.

Edit: On a side note, had a cat end up in a water bucket the other morning, only to get frozen to a couple steel weights outside. Got her freed from there and her left side legs/paws are rather swollen. Not sure it's frost bite as she uses them, gets around and whatnot. Anybody ever dealt with something of this sort? Can't see putting her down, but not sure amputating a farm cat's leg is ideal. Yeah, yeah, I know 50 years ago...I'm too kind hearted towards animals.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Drinkin a Pabst right now, not because of a bad day though. Although, no wood other than what I've thrown in the stoves, laid another 680 square feet of ceramic tile, hopefully Friday I can do some splitting/scrounging.
> 
> Edit: On a side note, had a cat end up in a water bucket the other morning, only to get frozen to a couple steel weights outside. Got her freed from there and her left side legs/paws are rather swollen. Not sure it's frost bite as she uses them, gets around and whatnot. Anybody ever dealt with something of this sort? Can't see putting her down, but not sure amputating a farm cat's leg is ideal. Yeah, yeah, I know 50 years ago...I'm too kind hearted towards animals.


If she's walking she'll likely be fine. Watch for infection. It would be tough to put booties or the like on her.


----------



## Hinerman

MustangMike said:


> You know what they say, if it looks yellow like what you would call Honey Locust ... it is not ... it is Black Locust!!! Go Figure! Nice Wood.



It is hedge


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> If she's walking she'll likely be fine. Watch for infection. It would be tough to put booties or the like on her.



She walks, jumps up on the couch since she's now getting that "special" treatment. She does the kneading action with her front paw and I've put Iodine on any open areas. The pads on her paws appear fine, but are rather hard, I'd assume from the swelling. I guess only time will tell, thanks for the words of confidence. This does apply to the scrounging thread because the cats use the wood to sharpen their claws right?


----------



## foxtrot5

Cody said:


> She walks, jumps up on the couch since she's now getting that "special" treatment. She does the kneading action with her front paw and I've put Iodine on any open areas. The pads on her paws appear fine, but are rather hard, I'd assume from the swelling. I guess only time will tell, thanks for the words of confidence. This does apply to the scrounging thread because the cats use the wood to sharpen their claws right?



My cats help keep the woodpiles free of various small critters like mice and snakes so I say they're an important part of the scrounging process.


----------



## woodchip rookie

foxtrot5 said:


> My cats help keep the woodpiles free of various small critters like mice and snakes so I say they're an important part of the scrounging process.


Snakes are good for piles here. The only snakes we really have here are gardener snakes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hinerman said:


> It is hedge


I have never cut hedge or even walked up to one to see what it actually looks like. Even though we have quite a bit of it around the neighborhood.


----------



## MustangMike

As Tax Season comes in on me like a Freight Train (the phone is ringing off the hook), I went through my notes from last year's wood processing.

I did over 26 cord last year, and that does not include the family event with Matt and his Dad when the 3 of use cut over 15 cord to length in 2/3 of a day.

I also did a little bit of saw repair, and some flipping, so it kept me busy.

The saws were all started and have been put in storage for the next 2.5 months, all with chains sharpened, etc.


----------



## foxtrot5

woodchip rookie said:


> Snakes are good for piles here. The only snakes we really have here are gardener snakes.



I don't mind the snakes. My wife hates them. The cats seem to enjoy the challenge.


----------



## panolo

foxtrot5 said:


> I don't mind the snakes. My wife hates them. The cats seem to enjoy the challenge.



I get zero snakes in mine but one of my buddies I cut with gets a crap ton of gardener snakes in his stacked piles but zero in his non stacked piles. It always is kinda freaky to see them suckers out there sunning themselves especially when there are 8-10 of them out there.


----------



## MustangMike

I have encountered both of them, and they both generally run like He**. The mice, however, leave a mess behind, the snakes don't. Also, since the snakes eat the mice, I'll take em any time. Garter Snakes won't hurt you, and often make good pets, although new research has revealed they are mildly poisons, just not enough to bother people.


----------



## Buckshot00

Still working on this twisted ash. Sprocket is completely stripped. Ordered a new one from Amazon today. Will have to catch up on my splitting.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> As Tax Season comes in on my like a Freight Train (the phone is ringing off the hook), I went through my notes from last year's wood processing.
> 
> I did over 26 cord last year, and that does not include the family event with Matt and his Dad when the 3 of use cut over 15 cord to length in 2/3 of a day.
> 
> I also did a little bit of saw repair, and some flipping, so it kept me busy.
> 
> The saws were all started and have been put in storage for the next 2.5 months, all with chains sharpened, etc.


Impressive Mike. Your "retirement" is what others dream of.


----------



## svk

Snakes?

This is at my friend's place in upstate NY. Sometimes there are 15 on this corner all piled on each other.


----------



## MustangMike

That will usually be a breeding ball in the spring. Numerous Males around a Female. The Females are larger.

My "Dream" retirement will be a Nightmare for the next 2.5 months! 7 days a week, long hours every day, problems along the way ... No Chainsaw Time!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My "Dream" retirement will be a Nightmare for the next 2.5 months! 7 days a week, long hours every day, problems along the way ... No Chainsaw Time!!!


Well...you are voluntarily taking on the work!


----------



## MustangMike

Cause I Voluntarily let them drill me a new well 2 years ago when the water quit ... just shy of $20,000!!! I'm now down 1,330 feet, but we have water ... Voluntarily!!! Pump is a 3 phase, down at 860 Ft.

And I Voluntarily let those teenagers burn down the house I was building 30 years ago, and I Voluntarily went through the divorce 25 years ago, and I Voluntarily paid for the kids college expenses, and I Voluntarily paid for the Dogs Spinal Surgery and ... gosh ... I do a lot of Volunteering!!!

Life ain't always easy, but you just gotta keep plugging!!! Most people my age have no mortgage and are fully retired, but I still got my health, so I won't complain. It is a lot easier now than when I was still working for NYS full time and doing the Taxes on the side!!!


----------



## svk

Understood!!!

I'll probably never retire from some kind of work but once I get these 5 kids out the door ma and I won't need to spend nearly as much!!


----------



## rarefish383

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 629529
> Still working on this twisted ash. Sprocket is completely stripped. Ordered a new one from Amazon today. Will have to catch up on my splitting.


That kind of looks like mine. I got a cord cut split and stacked and left about 1/3 of it in the woods. May go back and get the rest. That's the first Ash I've kept to burn, and only did it cause you guys said it's good. That bright white pile sure sticks out next to all of my Oak, Joe.


----------



## chaded

Looks like another ash to the left that can come down. I have a lot of dead standing ash, makes good firewood.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> As Tax Season comes in on me like a Freight Train (the phone is ringing off the hook), I went through my notes from last year's wood processing.
> 
> I did over 26 cord last year, and that does not include the family event with Matt and his Dad when the 3 of use cut over 15 cord to length in 2/3 of a day.
> 
> I also did a little bit of saw repair, and some flipping, so it kept me busy.
> 
> The saws were all started and have been put in storage for the next 2.5 months, all with chains sharpened, etc.



I dried out all the saws and sharpened all chains...except 2 that I overlooked hanging on the nail. Been working Split/Stack on the to-be-split ricks. Just finished cord 7 today, 4.5 left to go. Cleaned up all the bark chips and have a nice burn pile going. Spring is here a whole month early!


----------



## rarefish383

All of the Ash are dying, but I have about 20 Red Oaks in the 30" range dead standing, so the Oak will go first, Joe.


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> I get zero snakes in mine but one of my buddies I cut with gets a crap ton of gardener snakes in his stacked piles but zero in his non stacked piles. It always is kinda freaky to see them suckers out there sunning themselves especially when there are 8-10 of them out there.



I built a retaining wall from broken up concrete footings. Went out one spring to work the garden and found a big ball of the garter snakes...I assume breeding behavior. I don't mind them but eye them close as there are rattlers just down the canyon a bit.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, the standing Oak will stay good far longer than dead Ash, but Ash dries to burn much faster.

If it is in the shade, Ash will go punky on you fast.


----------



## olyman

chaded said:


> Looks like another ash to the left that can come down. I have a lot of dead standing ash, makes good firewood.


ash is excellent firewood!!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Cause I Voluntarily let them drill me a new well 2 years ago when the water quit ... just shy of $20,000!!! I'm now down 1,330 feet, but we have water ... Voluntarily!!! Pump is a 3 phase, down at 860 Ft.
> 
> And I Voluntarily let those teenagers burn down the house I was building 30 years ago, and I Voluntarily went through the divorce 25 years ago, and I Voluntarily paid for the kids college expenses, and I Voluntarily paid for the Dogs Spinal Surgery and ... gosh ... I do a lot of Volunteering!!!
> 
> Life ain't always easy, but you just gotta keep plugging!!! Most people my age have no mortgage and are fully retired, but I still got my health, so I won't complain. It is a lot easier now than when I was still working for NYS full time and doing the Taxes on the side!!!


1300ft!!! Does the water taste like rice? Halfway to China!


----------



## JustJeff

Can anybody help identify this tree?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'm telling you boys, if you think CAD is bad, don't ever get GAD. Hey Uncle Mike what's the twist on your M77 in .220swift? And your .300win while your at it??

My pops..... I wanted to smack him when my well pump went. I was complaining about the bill. He said to me, well your a manager now, you can afford it. I gave him a look like we were about to brush the dust off the boxing gloves. He quickly noted next that "hey, your kids are healthy, your wife's healthy, get over it". He had a point, money will come and go. But ours and our loved ones health is priceless


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dang it, I wish I still had that .300win mag I had my hands on too. That round really gets moving too!


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 629604
> Can anybody help identify this tree?


Judging by the leaves on the ground, a Red Maple (with a built in out-house)


----------



## Jakers

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm telling you boys, if you think CAD is bad, don't ever get GAD.


Got that one bad too... over 20k worth bad


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> 1300ft!!! Does the water taste like rice? Halfway to China!



It is the deepest well in the area. I was mad about how deep they went at first, they were only supposed to go to 1,200, and I made them reduce the price as they admitted they did not hit anything down there. But something must have happened, because me and the well next door are connected, and they did not drill, and neither of us have run dry since I drilled! I think some seams opened up after the drilling was done. I'm just glad it worked!

To put it differently, it means I'm not just using reserves from the pump being deeper, or the neighbor (who always ran out before me) would be running out still.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm telling you boys, if you think CAD is bad, don't ever get GAD. Hey Uncle Mike what's the twist on your M77 in .220swift? And your .300win while your at it??
> 
> My pops..... I wanted to smack him when my well pump went. I was complaining about the bill. He said to me, well your a manager now, you can afford it. I gave him a look like we were about to brush the dust off the boxing gloves. He quickly noted next that "hey, your kids are healthy, your wife's healthy, get over it". He had a point, money will come and go. But ours and our loved ones health is priceless



The Swift has 1 in 14, the 300 1 in 10.

Your manual is conservative. My old Lyman manual shows the 50 gr bullet over 4,000, and the 55 gr over 3,900.

The Nosler manual shows the 55 gr bullet over 4,000!

The Norma Factory loads (48 gr) were 4,110 FPS. They were hot and accurate. Too bad they did not expand on chucks.


----------



## James Miller

Norma was never afraid to push the limit with there loadings. 10mm is a perfect example.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Joe, the standing Oak will stay good far longer than dead Ash, but Ash dries to burn much faster.
> 
> If it is in the shade, Ash will go punky on you fast.


Mike, I'm lucky I have 2 farms that add up to over 300 acres, all with old logging roads. Plus my 30 acres in WV. All the Red Oak down here are dying faster than we can cut them down. If I showed you pics of all the rotting Oak logs that are a little out of the way, off the roads, you would be in tears. I used to skid logs out into the fields and let my BIL load my trailer with the JD. Now there are so many 20 feet from the roads we don't even bother skidding, just drop em, chop em, and load the trailer.


Jakers said:


> Got that one bad too... over 20k worth bad


Don't worry, wait till you start collecting guns that are worth 20K each. I'm not quite there yet, but the engraved pre WWI Savages start about 10 and go up. I can start drawing my SS this year and I hope to find a couple engraved models in the next year or so, Joe.


----------



## foxtrot5

@rarefish383 Send some of that oak down my way please! I'm jealous.


----------



## MustangMike

I have a similar problem with the storm damaged trees on my 50 acres in the Catskills, but it is a 2.5 hr trip, and 2 mi in on a 4WD road, so it does not pay to take any of it out.

Over the past few decades, the wind storms have been brutal, and have pushed over far more trees than you can use. It almost seems like they are being knocked down faster than they can grow. They use to log it every 10 years. It has not been logged for over 20 years now, and pickins are slim.


----------



## rarefish383

I don't know it it's the Oak Wilt that's hitting them, but all of a sudden they drop their leaves and start dropping limbs rather quickly. I first noticed it about 5 years ago. Doses't seem to be touching the Chestnut Oaks at all. The farm I get most of my Oak from belongs to our Vet. I helped my BIL clear a 30" one off the horse fence back in the spring. It had been dead standing and we were waiting for it to fall, leaning heavy over the fence. Figured we might get lucky and miss the post's and just take out 3 fence boards. That's what happened. When I bucked it up we just rolled the blocks a few feet into the woods, clearing the road. About a month ago we took the splitter up and started to work on the rounds. I quartered a few with the Fiskers so we could lift them on the splitter. When I pulled the quarters apart there were long elastic looking tubs running all through the wood, from the edge to the heart. Looking at them trying to figure out what they were, we saw termites crawling out of the ends. I'd never seen that before. Usually I'd leave a fallen Oak on the ground for a year or two and not worry too much. That woods is so infested with termites that if a dead Oak goes down now, we take the loader and put a couple blocks of wood under it, to keep it off the ground till we can process it. I'll get a pic of the little buggers up later, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's a pic of the termite tunnels, Joe.


----------



## cantoo

Must be Italian termites.

Looks like spaghetti.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a pic of the termite tunnels, Joe.


I have never seen anything like that. Grubs, ants, yes, but tubes hanging out of the splits, never.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Must be Italian termites.
> 
> Looks like spaghetti.


They are a little stiffer, like Chinese noodles, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

The other thing that gets me is the wood is pretty dry and solid, not rotted out like most termite infestations, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

well since it hasn't been cold enough to get in the woods i have been working on stuff i got when it was.this pile. white oak and locust.

turned into this pile.


----------



## rarefish383

^^^^^ Oh Yeah, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

and these logs into this stack.


----------



## Buckshot00

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 629604
> Can anybody help identify this tree?


Sweet Gum.


----------



## James Miller

muddstopper said:


> I have never seen anything like that. Grubs, ants, yes, but tubes hanging out of the splits, never.


Iv seen that in Oak around here and wondered what it was.


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> well since it hasn't been cold enough to get in the woods i have been working on stuff i got when it was.this pile. white oak and locust.View attachment 629836
> 
> turned into this pile.View attachment 629838
> View attachment 629837


Meanwhile in Groveport....

My 550 came with 2 filters. The regular "paper" filter and the fine mesh screen filter for "cold damp" conditions. I read/heard to ONLY run that in cold/damp conditions because in warmer/dryer conditions it makes the saw run lean. My t540 ONLY came with the fine mesh screen filter instead of the paper or both. Is this the wrong filter to be using?

*EDIT*

I watched some unboxing vids and they have the same filter I do.


----------



## LondonNeil

i managed a bit of splitting yesterday. Justb 1/2 a cube of oak. I'd got this stuff at the end of november and roughy chunked it up to star drying so yesterday i just took the ickle x17 to it. That little splitter doesn't half pack a mighty punch....and of course the oak was pretty darn easy splitting. this oak is an experiment. i know that oak dries slowly but i want to test if i can beat te 3 year rule and dry it in 1, i want to burn it next winter. i split small for my ickle stoves so it can dry faster but this is also being stacked at the front of house against a south facing wall and i think i'll get a sheet of clear plastic and cover it for a bit of solar kiln action. we shall see where it ends up. it doesn't need to be burnt in a hurry so if it isn't ready it doesn't matter, just a bit of fun experimentation.


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, I would think as short as your wood is it would dry out quicker than the average 16-18" wood over here. I use pretty much all Red and Chestnut Oak. The Chestnut does dry quicker, and I'm more than happy with one year to dry. The Red does like 2 years better. Both types are noticeably lighter after 6 months. I like to split my wood kind of small (not short) so I can pack more into the stove, and those small splits do dry faster too. Joe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I run my "summer" filter all year with no worries. 

I'm sitting in the ER tonight with my 12yo. Basketball killed her ankle, he what was that post last night??? "Our loved ones health..."

Man does this stink, waiting on the XRay results


----------



## LondonNeil

exactly. People (well, firewood sellers in particular) over here all say 2-3 years to dry hardwood, especially oak, but small stoves like mine are common and logs cut to 10-12 inches and split to 3-4 inches wide it will dry fairly fast. stack it against a south facing wall and I'm not sure I even need the solar kiln action. It'll be handy if it works and save a bit of lugging as the wood stacked out front can go to mum and dad...no lugging out to the piles in the back garden, or lugging back to the drive to load a sack of splits in their car. I am also finding a generate lots of interest from passers by when i do a bit of splitting in the frontvof the house....best was a little lad on his way home from school yesterday who stopped to watch, his mate yelled 'Come on!' and he yelled back, ' No I'm watchin' this, its sic!'


----------



## foxtrot5

MechanicMatt said:


> I run my "summer" filter all year with no worries.
> 
> I'm sitting in the ER tonight with my 12yo. Basketball killed her ankle, he what was that post last night??? "Our loved ones health..."
> 
> Man does this stink, waiting on the XRay results



Hopefully it's a simple sprain and she recovers quickly!


----------



## spyder62

Joe, what year is your Cuda?


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> i think i'll get a sheet of clear plastic and cover it for a bit of solar kiln action


Be careful how you cover it. If you cover too much it will retain moisture. Only cover the top. You will see moisture droplets on the inside of the plastic if too much wood is covered. I did this. The wood wont dry and will grow mold.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks like we'll be making a appointment at the podiatrist ..... yay!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I feel ya. Hospital stuff sucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear Matt, hope it all works out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Neil,

What’s the max burn time you can get with your little stove?


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> i managed a bit of splitting yesterday. Justb 1/2 a cube of oak. I'd got this stuff at the end of november and roughy chunked it up to star drying so yesterday i just took the ickle x17 to it. That little splitter doesn't half pack a mighty punch....and of course the oak was pretty darn easy splitting. this oak is an experiment. i know that oak dries slowly but i want to test if i can beat te 3 year rule and dry it in 1, i want to burn it next winter. i split small for my ickle stoves so it can dry faster but this is also being stacked at the front of house against a south facing wall and i think i'll get a sheet of clear plastic and cover it for a bit of solar kiln action. we shall see where it ends up. it doesn't need to be burnt in a hurry so if it isn't ready it doesn't matter, just a bit of fun experimentation.


When I lost my house and moved in with my in laws her dad never let anything dry more then a year. Probly wasn't perfect but he never had issue with oak being to wet to burn. 
Are racks are 8 feet high by maybe 10 feet long. Setup so one side gets sun in the morning and the other in the evening and the wind is normally blowing threw it to. I'm sure all that helps with drying times.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Neil,
> 
> What’s the max burn time you can get with your little stove?



Not long. Absolute maximum, 2.5 hours. It's the equivalent of an epa tube stove and always gets too much air in order to burn clean at all times, so it races. Not too much of an issue though, it just gets lit evenings and other times when we are in, burns out overnight and if it's chilly by morning the gas boiler kicks in briefly.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wow that’s almost spruce short times.
I’d be measuring up your fire box, cutting some pieces to suit and trying to fit two big chunks next to each other to see what you can get out of it.


----------



## rarefish383

spyder62 said:


> Joe, what year is your Cuda?


It's a 68 Formula S convertible, Joe


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> well since it hasn't been cold enough to get in the woods i have been working on stuff i got when it was.this pile. white oak and locust.View attachment 629836
> 
> turned into this pile.View attachment 629838
> View attachment 629837



That's some nice work you've done there @farmer steve


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow that’s almost spruce short times.
> I’d be measuring up your fire box, cutting some pieces to suit and trying to fit two big chunks next to each other to see what you can get out of it.



Shorter then that on Spruce. 2.5 hours is hard wood logs placed on just a few embers, vents as closed as they go, burn through to just a few embers left. If a put hard wood logs into a decent bed of coals the cycle is much faster and I'm at embers in well under 2 hours. Softwoods, I'm loading hourly. It's a dinky firebox, Mac log length is 13.5", max diameter 4.5". With a log that size only one fits. Also most/all my larger diameter wood is already ringed when I get it and often much shorter, 6 " sometimes. So it's load often. I don't mind though, stove is in the lounge where we sit of an evening so it's no bother really. Mains gas and timer/thermostat controlled central heating fills in if the stove is out. Besides, no room for a bigger stove, the house is the limitation there. If I had a bigger fireplace though I'd fit a bigger stove.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow that’s almost spruce short times.
> I’d be measuring up your fire box, cutting some pieces to suit and trying to fit two big chunks next to each other to see what you can get out of it.



Or plugging up an air intake hole or two.


----------



## LondonNeil

Tempting too but I'm in central London, a smoke control zone, fines for burning with a non approved appliance are £2000.


----------



## spyder62

Can’t beat a ragtop musclecar!


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> That's some nice work you've done there @farmer steve


thanks. working on mt. farmer.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> It's a 68 Formula S convertible, Joe


Moms first car was a 68 hard top Formula S. Mom and dad have the 69 383 4-speed Dart my grandmother daily drove for 12 years.


----------



## rarefish383

Moms first car was a 68 hard top Formula S. Mom and dad have the 69 383 4-speed Dart my grandmother daily drove for 12 years.[/QUOTE]
Mines a 383 4 speed. They only built 64, 383 ragtops, in 68 and none in 67 and 69. Many years ago I had a chance to buy a 68 Dart GTS for $200 dollars. It was yellow with black interior and black stripe, auto. Only problem was the kid that owned it was in jail for drug related stuff. His brother said he could get the title and would sell it to me. I grew up with the family and knew all the boys, but the last thing I wanted was for the kid to get out of jail and come to me for his car back. I don't think he would cause any trouble, he would just want the car back for what I gave his brother. But a 68 GTS is one of the Holy Grails of Mopars and once I got it, I wouldn't give it back. The last time I checked the Chrysler Registry there were only 12 68 383 converts know to exist, Joe.

PS: In high school I did have 3 different 69 Dart 340's, 1 red 4 spd, 1 orange auto, and 1 blue with black vinyl top with hood and stripe delete. The blue one with the flat hood and no stripe was a cool sleeper.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember when a lot of those 340 dusters and darts surprised a lot of Vette's in the straight line!

They were the performance bargain of the day!


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Moms first car was a 68 hard top Formula S. Mom and dad have the 69 383 4-speed Dart my grandmother daily drove for 12 years.


Mines a 383 4 speed. They only built 64, 383 ragtops, in 68 and none in 67 and 69. Many years ago I had a chance to buy a 68 Dart GTS for $200 dollars. It was yellow with black interior and black stripe, auto. Only problem was the kid that owned it was in jail for drug related stuff. His brother said he could get the title and would sell it to me. I grew up with the family and knew all the boys, but the last thing I wanted was for the kid to get out of jail and come to me for his car back. I don't think he would cause any trouble, he would just want the car back for what I gave his brother. But a 68 GTS is one of the Holy Grails of Mopars and once I got it, I wouldn't give it back. The last time I checked the Chrysler Registry there were only 12 68 383 converts know to exist, Joe.

PS: In high school I did have 3 different 69 Dart 340's, 1 red 4 spd, 1 orange auto, and 1 blue with black vinyl top with hood and stripe delete. The blue one with the flat hood and no stripe was a cool sleeper.



[/QUOTE]Are Dart is blue. I'll try to get some pictures up. If you've been to Chryslers at Carlisle you've seen it. We go every year.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Mines a 383 4 speed. They only built 64, 383 ragtops, in 68 and none in 67 and 69. Many years ago I had a chance to buy a 68 Dart GTS for $200 dollars. It was yellow with black interior and black stripe, auto. Only problem was the kid that owned it was in jail for drug related stuff. His brother said he could get the title and would sell it to me. I grew up with the family and knew all the boys, but the last thing I wanted was for the kid to get out of jail and come to me for his car back. I don't think he would cause any trouble, he would just want the car back for what I gave his brother. But a 68 GTS is one of the Holy Grails of Mopars and once I got it, I wouldn't give it back. The last time I checked the Chrysler Registry there were only 12 68 383 converts know to exist, Joe.
> 
> PS: In high school I did have 3 different 69 Dart 340's, 1 red 4 spd, 1 orange auto, and 1 blue with black vinyl top with hood and stripe delete. The blue one with the flat hood and no stripe was a cool sleeper.


Are Dart is blue. I'll try to get some pictures up. If you've been to Chryslers at Carlisle you've seen it. We go every year.[/QUOTE]
I haven't been to Carlisle in a few years, I used to drive the Cuda up, but I think I've only been twice since I took it apart, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

not much today as the ground is not frozen with below freezing temps the last 24 hours. BUT i had a few locust tops/limbs down in the pasture from summer storms. somes better than none. starting a new pile to split with this measly bucket full.


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib said:


> Wow that’s almost spruce short times.
> I’d be measuring up your fire box, cutting some pieces to suit and trying to fit two big chunks next to each other to see what you can get out of it.



You guys must have pretty crappy spruce down there ....




Pffft


----------



## spyder62

James Miller said:


> Moms first car was a 68 hard top Formula S. Mom and dad have the 69 383 4-speed Dart my grandmother daily drove for 12 years.


Your grandmother drove a 383 four speed dart, where she from Pasadena?


----------



## James Miller

spyder62 said:


> Your grandmother drove a 383 four speed dart, where she from Pasadena?


She drove that car everyday. When my grandfather found it the trans was in the trunk and the top end of the motor was in the back seat. He put it back together and maid a driver out of it. Back then it was just another car. After its run as a daily driver it sat for awhile and then he restored it completely.


----------



## Cody

Well, I can actually contribute to the subject of this thread! Got a bit of time to get some of that red elm taken down. One of the bigger ones is a little past it's expiration date but it should still work for the warmer days. Hopefully I can get it out of the bottom of that ravine without too much exertion, got an idea with and old pickup hood. Really need an ATV but I don't know that it would make it any faster.







What's your guy's opinion on getting the elm down in the left of this image? I'm thinking just fell it as I normally would, and be ready to back the eff up. Once it starts going, it shouldn't get tangled up in much and with that tree to the right it should go down no issue. I don't see the tree to the right posing any threat other than coming straight down.


----------



## dancan

A hood makes a great sled .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Had the b&c lock up on the 550 again today. Thats twice. Both times cutting a log directly on the ground so I couldn't cut all the way through. Both times I let off the gas and let the chain stop in the cut (not loaded) before I pulled the bar out of the cut. I think that maybe an operator issue, but this is the only saw/bar/chain I have ever had the issue with. I don't think it has anything to do with the saw. Just OE or a b&c issue. I cleaned everything I could out of the bar but I still can't get the nose sprocket to loosen up. It's like there's stuff mashed in between the outside of the sprocket and the inside of the bar. I have a brand new backup bar that I put on but its the same exact bar. Any suggestions on a better bar? It's a 16" 325/050 66DL b&c. And while we are at it, I have heard good things about the "good" Stihl chain. Which one is that?


----------



## svk

What is causing it to lock up? Chips in the groove? Oil passage blocked?


----------



## spyder62

Are you sure the brake’s not engaged?


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> What is causing it to lock up? Chips in the groove? Oil passage blocked?


Chips get in between the bar and chain. Both times. But now the nose sprocket is really hard to turn.


----------



## woodchip rookie

spyder62 said:


> Are you sure the brake’s not engaged?


Its not engaged but thats what it acts like. Just locks up the saw.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Chips get in between the bar and chain. Both times. But now the nose sprocket is really hard to turn.



Have you flipped the bar? I don't know if that helps evacuate some of the crap in there or not. Compressed air is great to clean out the sprockets, I make sure they spin real good when blowing them out, you'll hear a hell of a zing when they get up to speed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> Have you flipped the bar? I don't know if that helps evacuate some of the crap in there or not. Compressed air is great to clean out the sprockets, I make sure they spin real good when blowing them out, you'll hear a hell of a zing when they get up to speed.


I flip the bar every time I use the saw. On every saw. Every time. I take the bar off, clean the groove/sprocket/saw, sharpen the chain and top fluids. When I get to the field its flip, pull, run. No messing with anything before I need the saw. Compressed air won't spin this sprocket. It's too hard to turn.


----------



## tnichols

Had a bit of time to spend in the timber today. Scrounged a small pickup load of Red Elm, Oak, and Shagbark. Pic was taken prior to everything being loaded. Saw is sitting on the Shagbark.


----------



## tnichols

It was chilly with temps in the low teens. Snot sickles on the mesh face guard


----------



## farmer steve

tnichols said:


> View attachment 630112
> Had a bit of time to spend in the timber today. Scrounged a small pickup load of Red Elm, Oak, and Shagbark. Pic was taken prior to everything being loaded. Saw is sitting on the Shagbark.


HICKORY!!!!!!!


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> HICKORY!!!!!!!


What are you doin up this early....stihl tryin to figure somethin out???


----------



## farmer steve

bear1998 said:


> What are you doin up this early....stihl tryin to figure somethin out???


had to go put some wood in the stove over in the shop. and you?


----------



## foxtrot5

tnichols said:


> View attachment 630114
> It was chilly with temps in the low teens. Snot sickles on the mesh face guard



Ewwwwww! lol


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> had to go put some wood in the stove over in the shop. and you?


Loadin up the stove also....goin eye eye now


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> A hood makes a great sled .


We used to go 4 wheelin in a local gravel pit. Went in one time and found a dumped 396 Caprice. Took the hood off and tied it to the hitch on my buddy's 64 Willys, with about 50' of tow chain. We went sand and gravel skying for about a month. Then the grave company rearranged the pits so we couldn't get in, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Chips get in between the bar and chain. Both times. But now the nose sprocket is really hard to turn.


https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/nose-sprocket-rescue-illustrated.256640/

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Had the b&c lock up on the 550 again today. Thats twice. Both times cutting a log directly on the ground so I couldn't cut all the way through. Both times I let off the gas and let the chain stop in the cut (not loaded) before I pulled the bar out of the cut. I think that maybe an operator issue, but this is the only saw/bar/chain I have ever had the issue with. I don't think it has anything to do with the saw. Just OE or a b&c issue. I cleaned everything I could out of the bar but I still can't get the nose sprocket to loosen up. It's like there's stuff mashed in between the outside of the sprocket and the inside of the bar. I have a brand new backup bar that I put on but its the same exact bar. Any suggestions on a better bar? It's a 16" 325/050 66DL b&c. And while we are at it, I have heard good things about the "good" Stihl chain. Which one is that?


My 490 does that now and then. I leave the bar/chain on the saw and push the chain backwards on a log to free the nose sprocket then pull the bar and clean all the crap out. Only seems to happen in Ash but maybe that's just me.


----------



## rarefish383

I've been thinking about getting a HF motor cycle lift as a feed table. It lowers to 7" and raises to 29 1/2 inches, and carries 1000 pounds. I would put it between my trailer and the splitter, load 5-6 rounds at a time. I'ts on sale for $299, Joe
https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-steel-motorcycle-lift-69904.html


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> I flip the bar every time I use the saw. On every saw. Every time. I take the bar off, clean the groove/sprocket/saw, sharpen the chain and top fluids. When I get to the field its flip, pull, run. No messing with anything before I need the saw. Compressed air won't spin this sprocket. It's too hard to turn.



If I couldn't spin the sprocket by hand then I certainly wouldn't put it on a saw, imagine the power you're losing. If compressed air also can't spin it then I'd say it needs addressed before using it again.


----------



## MustangMike

When you bury the tip in wood, the bar will often jam up with chips. Try cutting over the top + back first so the tip is not buried.

Bar will last much longer if not buried.

Re: Taking tree down on left: Take the leaner down first, or you risk all kinds of unpredictable stuff. When cutting the leaner, make sure you use your wedges to keep from pinching your bar. Also, after you cut the bottom, you may want to winch the bottom away from the other tree.

Be Careful, step way back as soon as anything starts moving.


----------



## MustangMike

And I should have added, make sure you are wearing a Helmet!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> When you bury the tip in wood, the bar will often jam up with chips. Try cutting over the top + back first so the tip is not buried.
> 
> Bar will last much longer if not buried.
> 
> Re: Taking tree down on left: Take the leaner down first, or you risk all kinds of unpredictable stuff. When cutting the leaner, make sure you use your wedges to keep from pinching your bar. Also, after you cut the bottom, you may want to winch the bottom away from the other tree.
> 
> Be Careful, run like he!! as soon as anything starts moving.


Fixed it for ya Mike. Are you gettin ready for some snow.?


----------



## farmer steve

barely frozen this morning but headed to the woods to get the last of my hickory. took the wife to town and then came back and went to the woods again. found a half dead pin oak that came home with me. a bucket a day keeps the oil man away!!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

No pics (too busy running the saw), but I scrounged up 40 feet worth of poplar tree trunk and some more beech from the gun club. 2 loads in the Tucson.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> No pics (too busy running the saw), but I scrounged up 40 feet worth of poplar tree trunk and some more beech from the gun club. 2 loads in the Tucson.


pics of the Norlund tomahawk Bobby.


----------



## svk

Well I wasn't planning on getting more saws but had a HS friend approach me with a fairly clean grey top 61 Husky with about a dozen dull but salvageable chains. We are going to do some horse trading tomorrow. He has young boys and I have preteen boys so we'll probably be trading goods along those lines. Will keep you guys posted


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Re: Taking tree down on left: Take the leaner down first, or you risk all kinds of unpredictable stuff. When cutting the leaner, make sure you use your wedges to keep from pinching your bar. Also, after you cut the bottom, you may want to winch the bottom away from the other tree.
> 
> Be Careful, step way back as soon as anything starts moving.



I should've taken a closer picture of up top, where that broken leaner is touching the elm tree. That crotch on the broken one extends quite a ways up so it should just ride that elm all the way to the ground, which is why I'm thinking of just cutting the elm, and as you've mentioned, be ready to back away once things start moving. I always plan my escape plan before the chain touches the wood, but I hate turning my back on a tree, in this case though I've got two larger trees less than 10 yards on my planned escape route to cower behind if need be. I just feel that the broken leaner is too unpredictable in what might happen. IF I had a pole saw, this is definitely where I would use it, cut the smaller branch at the crotch and get that tree to fall away from the elm I want. The best plan for now is to wait.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/nose-sprocket-rescue-illustrated.256640/
> 
> Philbert


It's not worth it to me to knock rivets out of bar that doesn't have a replaceable tip. And I dont have one of those rivet press things, but thats cool that you can do that. I just need to figure out what I am doing wrong to cause this....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> If I couldn't spin the sprocket by hand then I certainly wouldn't put it on a saw, imagine the power you're losing. If compressed air also can't spin it then I'd say it needs addressed before using it again.


Duh.  I took the saw and bar back to Wright Bros and explained what was going on. I had already put my spare bar on the 550 and handed him the stuck bar. He tinkered with it a minute then set it on the counter, went to the bar wall and grabbed another bar and said "Husqvarna can deal with it". Then I bought another Oregon Speed Cut(?) that has the grease hole and replaceable tip. So I have 3 brand new bars for the 445/550. Then I looked deep into my chain issue. I think I suck at filing. I'm not good at holding the 55 degree angle or the zero degree/perpendicular top bar angle. I think I was pushing upwards at an angle. The tooth has an optical dilusion that makes it look like its filed upwards when its not.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Well I wasn't planning on getting more saws but had a HS friend approach me with a fairly clean grey top 61 Husky with about a dozen dull but salvageable chains. We are going to do some horse trading tomorrow. He has young boys and I have preteen boys so we'll probably be trading goods along those lines. Will keep you guys posted


I think you scrounge more saws than wood. Is there a thread for that? or an app? Or therapy?


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Duh.  I took the saw and bar back to Wright Bros and explained what was going on. I had already put my spare bar on the 550 and handed him the stuck bar. He tinkered with it a minute then set it on the counter, went to the bar wall and grabbed another bar and said "Husqvarna can deal with it". Then I bought another Oregon Speed Cut(?) that has the grease hole and replaceable tip. So I have 3 brand new bars for the 445/550. Then I looked deep into my chain issue. I think I suck at filing. I'm not good at holding the 55 degree angle or the zero degree/perpendicular top bar angle. I think I was pushing upwards at an angle. The tooth has an optical dilusion that makes it look like its filed upwards when its not.



The bar that came on my 261 only last around a year, but I do bury it a fair bit so I suppose that lead to it's failure. For $40 I just bought another replacement one as I wasn't sure if I wanted a Stihl ES bar or a Cannon. The sprocket was still good on that bar but the rails were starting to spread at the tip so there was a wobble in that sprocket.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I think you scrounge more saws than wood. Is there a thread for that? or an app? Or therapy?


Lol hardly. Haven't gotten a saw in months before this.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> barely frozen this morning but headed to the woods to get the last of my hickory. took the wife to town and then came back and went to the woods again. found a half dead pin oak that came home with me. a bucket a day keeps the oil man away!!
> View attachment 630247
> View attachment 630248



Very nice. How long does a bucket full keep you warm for? 



svk said:


> Well I wasn't planning on getting more saws but had a HS friend approach me with a fairly clean grey top 61 Husky



A likely story.



woodchip rookie said:


> It's not worth it to me to knock rivets out of bar that doesn't have a replaceable tip. And I dont have one of those rivet press things, but thats cool that you can do that. I just need to figure out what I am doing wrong to cause this....



Normally when I've had a nose sprocket lock-up it has been because the chips haven't been clearing properly. Typically it will be at the bottom of a cut where grass behind the saw impedes the chips from getting expelled so they continue to go around with the chain in a confined space and get into the groove and ultimately jam the sprocket. 

My solution has never failed me. No need to pull the thing apart. Well, ok, you have to take the chain off. Then hit the teeth of the sprocket with something force it to turn. Normally my clutch cover undoer/chain tightener tool will work. Once or twice when that didn't work, I hit the sprocket on a prominent part of the trailer to turn it. Always works. I know it sounds a bit brutal but both Limby and the workhorse are still on their original bar so I can't see that it has done any harm.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Very nice. How long does a bucket full keep you warm for?


at least a week or so depending on global warming.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> clutch cover undoer/chain tightener tool


Is that Australian for "scrench"?


----------



## woodchip rookie

and again....the woodchip rookie screws it up again....supposed to be 10 degree up angle. Not flat. I need one of those granberg things

https://www.oregonproducts.com/medi...lNzU2NjA1OWExMTY3ZjhlYTAxNjczOTBhZTlmNjhiODUy


----------



## hamish

Out on tour


----------



## hamish

Damn computers


----------



## svk

New family members. 




@chipper1 likes the bottom shot


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> New family members.
> 
> View attachment 630468
> 
> 
> @chipper1 likes the bottom shot
> View attachment 630469


Nice ones Steve.
I do when they look like that.
And look at the chain catch, says a lot about the operator .

Oh and hi everyone, been a while since I've checked in here .


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Is that Australian for "scrench"?



I think it refers to "that twisty thingy "


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Fixed it for ya Mike. Are you gettin ready for some snow.?


That's right, but which way do you run Steve.
Many of you guys have seen this one, but it never gets old, but you will if you stay aware that trees can kill you .
Skip to 1:00 for the real action .


----------



## svk

That guy is so lucky.


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> Damn computers



Not enough sled snow here .

















I dropped that load off this morning , one of the resi lot scrounges , the fella was real happy because he was figuring his woodpile wouldn't last till spring .


----------



## dancan

Since I still had the trailer hooked up I headed back behind the gate to see what I could find after I had a sammich 






I could smell the rain coming so I decided to pick up some of the maple and birch that I had hauled to the roadside a while back .





















Not a big load but I was right 






Still was a good day 
That Fiskars hook worked well loading the poles so I'm happy but it's not a tool for firewood rounds .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Meanwhile in Groveport I'm over here scroungin popsicle sticks and filing chains backwards


----------



## LondonNeil

That tree didn't so much barber as explode. I assume he could see from the chips that the tree was rotten and what's going on with the stump? Looks odd shaped. He did well to get clear when it said 'ok, that's enough', even knowing it was a very iffy tree!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's right, but which way do you run Steve.
> Many of you guys have seen this one, but it never gets old, but you will if you stay aware that trees can kill you .
> Skip to 1:00 for the real action .



a couple of things and you guys chime in on my thoughts. looking at the tree with a big hole in one side.TROUBLE. i thought the saw dust from his saw was really fine. a sign of dry/rotten wood. MORE TROUBLE. cutting on his knees with such a large tree. DOUBLE TROUBLE. just my 2 pennies.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Meanwhile in Groveport I'm over here scroungin popsicle sticks and filing chains backwards


dang buckeyes. (i know how they are i'm married to one)



LondonNeil said:


> That tree didn't so much barber as explode. I assume he could see from the chips that the tree was rotten and what's going on with the stump? Looks odd shaped. He did well to get clear when it said 'ok, that's enough', even knowing it was a very iffy tree!


good eye Neil. that fine dust is always a giveaway.


----------



## dancan

I'm playing with Imgur for pics , let me know if no worky .


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Meanwhile in Groveport I'm over here scroungin popsicle sticks and filing chains backwards


I'll post a pic of the first chain I butchered pretending I could file. Your backwards filing is probly better.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The last one cut for half a tank. Then I knew I screwed up. Then put the new chain on. On a better note...I discovered drop bears really do exist.


----------



## cantoo

I've posted a few of these types of pics before. I cut 13'4 logs into 16" rounds for splitting. 9 cuts per log and this bar was approx. 150 logs so 1350 cuts. Because the logs are all close to the same size it wears pretty bad and because I cut them all in one weekend the saw, chain and bar gets pretty warm. Saw only gets shut off to refill and that only takes a minute or two. I might change out the chain once or twice but again only takes a couple of minutes. I keep a can of chain lube and soak the bar about every half tank of fuel.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> a couple of things and you guys chime in on my thoughts. looking at the tree with a big hole in one side.TROUBLE. i thought the saw dust from his saw was really fine. a sign of dry/rotten wood. MORE TROUBLE. cutting on his knees with such a large tree. DOUBLE TROUBLE. just my 2 pennies.


And the tree looked like a leaner. I would have put the face-cut on the other side of the tree.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> The last one cut for half a tank. Then I knew I screwed up. Then put the new chain on. On a better note...I discovered drop bears really do exist.



pre @farmer steve chain butchering. This barely maid dust on its first cut.
two years of practice and I'm still not that good at it.


----------



## speeco

hamish said:


> Damn computers





cantoo said:


> I've posted a few of these types of pics before. I cut 13'4 logs into 16" rounds for splitting. 9 cuts per log and this bar was approx. 150 logs so 1350 cuts. Because the logs are all close to the same size it wears pretty bad and because I cut them all in one weekend the saw, chain and bar gets pretty warm. Saw only gets shut off to refill and that only takes a minute or two. I might change out the chain once or twice but again only takes a couple of minutes. I keep a can of chain lube and soak the bar about every half tank of fuel.
> View attachment 630555
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630557
> View attachment 630558


Hi. For that kind of use , you need to be useing all stihl brand products. Bar & chain have oil groves to help lube bar and chain better. Is oil pump set to the high setting ? 
. I have a 460 with all stihl stuff on it that I use it to noodle cut big rounds down to size. And never have Bar wear problems. Tip is still good when i call the Bar to be junk. I dress my bars on a tablesaw. And i use stihl oil. When my saw runs out of gas my oil is also. Almost empty. Just my two cents . hope this helps.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I've posted a few of these types of pics before. I cut 13'4 logs into 16" rounds for splitting. 9 cuts per log and this bar was approx. 150 logs so 1350 cuts. Because the logs are all close to the same size it wears pretty bad and because I cut them all in one weekend the saw, chain and bar gets pretty warm. Saw only gets shut off to refill and that only takes a minute or two. I might change out the chain once or twice but again only takes a couple of minutes. I keep a can of chain lube and soak the bar about every half tank of fuel.
> View attachment 630555
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630557
> View attachment 630558


Oregon Pro-lite in the first pic?


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> two years of practice and I'm still not that good at it.


I cant destroy chains for 2yrs before I get this thing figured out. I got too much wood to cut. Winter is blowing in again as I type. My fickle 12" ash splits dont do as good as 18" oak or hickory splits but "it beats trying to heat with snowballs".


----------



## woodchip rookie

speeco said:


> I dress my bars on a tablesaw.


Now I'm stumped. No pun intended.


----------



## cantoo

speeco, I use cheap laser bars and throw them away after 2 weekends of cutting. I get my chainsaw equipment for almost Dealer cost so it's cheap for me to just throw out and replace the bars, sprockets and chains fairly quickly.


----------



## speeco

woodchip rookie said:


> Now I'm stumped. No pun intended.


Hey I put on a 7.25 inch abrasive blade on table saw that takes a 10 inch wood. Blade then I use a square. To set blade to 90 degrees to table. Then I grind bar rails. It helps to keep chain cutting straight. Plus I can get more useful life out of my bars.


----------



## crowbuster

Man fellas, I just use a file to dress my bars, I don't let em get that bad.


----------



## MustangMike

I use Stihl bars (mostly) and the $6 / gal TS Bar Oil, and I have not had a bar go bad on me in a long time, and I have done a good bit of milling large hard wood with them. Keep your chain sharp and properly adjusted, and use good bar oil and you will have few problems.


----------



## svk

Stihl bars last nearly forever provided bar oil is used


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> dang buckeyes. (i know how they are i'm married to one)


Me too .


farmer steve said:


> a couple of things and you guys chime in on my thoughts. looking at the tree with a big hole in one side.TROUBLE. i thought the saw dust from his saw was really fine. a sign of dry/rotten wood. MORE TROUBLE. cutting on his knees with such a large tree. DOUBLE TROUBLE. just my 2 pennies.


My guess, he knew what was coming, at least to a certain extend.
He flinches when it first starts to split, but he knows if he stays with it and it cut quick enough it won't barber chair, but doesn't make it in time to stop that from happening. This is one of the places a very sharp chain and a fast saw can help out(maybe), not saying his wasn't, but rather as a note to self/others that when working on a sketchy tree the ability to get the cut's made quick can save your butt. It's also nice to have a piece of equipment to "encourage"one to go where you want it to when it has issues .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Keep your chain sharp and properly adjusted, and use good bar oil and you will have few problems.


That's right Mike. 
It also greatly reduces the problems with the saw as well as the bar/chain.


----------



## Cowboy254

Got the call today. Yeah sure I can knock off work at 12 noon, why do you ask?




Good enough reason for me.




It's a small hydro dam but with five creeks running into it so it's a great trout fishery...on its day. Today, however, was not its day. Trolled around for a while, caught nuthin. Went up the top end of the lake and cast for a while, caught nuthin. Well, actually that's not true. Cal caught the same submerged stump three times. It's going to take Stumpy a while to live that down. 




Eventually one of the fish on the sounder had a crack. Granted, not the biggest fish in the pond. 




Trolled around some more, cast some more, and 6 beers later, eventually landed this monster. You might need to step back a bit from your screens to see it properly. 




A 1 foot, 1 pound brown trout (yes, I do have mutant hands). Good enough for dinner, I say. Next week we're going to hit the biggest hydro dam in the system. Will, the boat owner landed 40 fish last time up there. Knowing my luck, we'll get donuts. Great day all the same, lotsa laughs, plenty of beers and best of all, the knowledge that everyone else was still at work.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> I've posted a few of these types of pics before. I cut 13'4 logs into 16" rounds for splitting. 9 cuts per log and this bar was approx. 150 logs so 1350 cuts. Because the logs are all close to the same size it wears pretty bad and because I cut them all in one weekend the saw, chain and bar gets pretty warm. Saw only gets shut off to refill and that only takes a minute or two. I might change out the chain once or twice but again only takes a couple of minutes. I keep a can of chain lube and soak the bar about every half tank of fuel.
> View attachment 630555
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630557
> View attachment 630558


I've wondered about the steel used in bars now a days. I had a couple 36" Homelite bars that were bellied like that, a little farther back from the tip. But, it took 20 years of commercial service to do it. We used to use the 1050's on big lot jobs where we had a groundie walking around with gas and oil. Both tanks are on the top of the saw, he'd refill fuel and oil with out turning the saw off, just idle back and stretch your fingers till he was done, then back at it, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I've wondered about the steel used in bars now a days. I had a couple 36" Homelite bars that were bellied like that, a little farther back from the tip. But, it took 20 years of commercial service to do it. We used to use the 1050's on big lot jobs where we had a groundie walking around with gas and oil. Both tanks are on the top of the saw, he'd refill fuel and oil with out turning the saw off, just idle back and stretch your fingers till he was done, then back at it, Joe.



Wow, one slip with the fuel and he gets toasted. Me, I give it some time to cool down before I refuel. There's always branches to drag around, rounds to split or drop bears and tiger snakes to beat back. After a local couple both got roasted when he splashed petrol over the mower engine while she was sitting on it I don't fuel anything up until she's stone motherless cold. Or near enough.


----------



## woodchip rookie

speeco said:


> Hey I put on a 7.25 inch abrasive blade on table saw that takes a 10 inch wood. Blade then I use a square. To set blade to 90 degrees to table. Then I grind bar rails. It helps to keep chain cutting straight. Plus I can get more useful life out of my bars.


Thank you for explaining. Sounds kinda hillbilly genius.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> View attachment 630572


Wow. I have never seen an air filter that bad. Is that dust or am I seeing that wrong?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> After a local couple both got roasted when he splashed petrol over the mower engine while she was sitting on it I don't fuel anything up until she's stone motherless cold.


I have heard several stories like this, but when it's 10 Murkan with 10 Murkan wind it doesn't take long to cool a saw down. Especially the little ones like the 550 

My year-old-not-even-broke-in-yet 445 got the call to duty as a backup to the 550 since I have been having wierd issues with it. Put a b&c on it, cleaned it up and topped the fluids, but it has a backward-filed chain on it so the next time I'm out (which may be today) I'll see how it does.


----------



## James Miller

Chain on backwards? I'm confused by backwards filed chain.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, one slip with the fuel and he gets toasted. Me, I give it some time to cool down before I refuel. There's always branches to drag around, rounds to split or drop bears and tiger snakes to beat back. After a local couple both got roasted when he splashed petrol over the mower engine while she was sitting on it I don't fuel anything up until she's stone motherless cold. Or near enough.


Good advice for anyone, especially weekend warriors. I'm 62 now, this was back when I was 16-18 years old. We were a commercial operation, we didn't do a little here and then a little there. All the trees were put on the ground and the climbers went on to other jobs. The chipper came in and cleaned everything up so we could walk around. We found having brush all around your feet to be a bigger hazard. We were clearing building lots in a new development and for some reason several of the new home owners decided they wanted to keep all the fire wood. We tried to talk them into selling to a logger, that they would have plenty of smaller stuff left, but they said no. Most of the wood sat at the bottom of the yards for years and rotted. There are things that professionals do every day that home owners should never do. When a climber runs out of fuel in a tree and lowers his saw down to be refueled, it gets refueled now. For that matter, when anyone runs out of fuel, it gets refueled now. You can't have guys sitting down waiting for equipment to cool down for 15-20 minutes every time a saw runs out, and no you don't leave it running on the tailgate as you refuel. Back on that big lot job, if your saw ran out you waved the fuel boy over. The saw was in the cut like a vice. If you knew your saw was getting low you would cut down 10 inches and just let it idle. Some of those big old saws were a mother to restart. The big thing was not slopping fuel all over the saw. I guess keeping in context that these were big saws in big logs. It's not like we had an 028 and set it on a stump vibrating and dancing around. It's kind of like all the times guys here have posted pics of trees they cut down that went the wrong way, and they say they did every thing perfect and their wedge was set right, that it was a freak accident. Then I say if they had of put a rope in the top of the tree it wouldn't have twisted or what ever. They respond with, they don't know how to climb, they don't have a long rope, they don't have anything (truck or tractor) to pull with, they didn't have time to mess with that. I certainly don't advise to fuel running equipment, but we did it back then. If you slopped gas on a guys saw he would have boxed your ears. Even if you slopped "some" gas on the saw, how would you set a person on fire, unless you slopped the gas on them too? I've been working on race cars and had the carb back fire and burn my eyebrows off, but it didn't set my clothes on fire. The couple above, sounds like he had the filler neck in the tank and it started to overflow, he reacted fast and snatched it out, flinging gas everywhere. The tank on my JD is under the seat. I've been filling it from a 5 gallon can and look away for a sec, just to have it overflow, and when I snatched it out gas went every where, but it wasn't running and my wife wasn't sitting on it. Some old stories might be best left untold. Next thing you know some newbie with a half running Wildthing will try to refuel it running, because he read where I did it 40 years ago. Safety is a state of mind, we all need to move there, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Just looked out the back door, hope this pic looks as pretty as the real thing, Joe


----------



## muddstopper

Winter wonderland. But dont worry, in just a few short weeks, the grass will be green again and your wife can takes pics of you mowing.


----------



## James Miller

Winter wonder land maybe. Woke up to this bundle of joy hanging over the driveway waiting to kill someone. Figured can't have that so got a rope around it with the pole clip.
figured if I could get it lose I could guide it to the driveway with the branch under it.
and safe on the ground. Back to winter wonderland.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Chain on backwards? I'm confused by backwards filed chain.


Joke. Figure of speach. I suck at filing so I might as well be filing them backwards.


----------



## speeco

woodchip rookie said:


> Thank you for explaining. Sounds kinda hillbilly genius.


Yup I reckon that explains me to a t. Lol.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Joke. Figure of speach. I suck at filing so I might as well be filing them backwards.


Thing that maid the biggest difference for me and it might sound dumb is stop over thinking it. When I really try to file the best chain I can it generally cuts like ****. If I just file and go I get better results.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Winter wonderland. But dont worry, in just a few short weeks, the grass will be green again and your wife can takes pics of you mowing and starting the mower on fire.


Fixed it .
I think the fire extinguisher just made the fire mad.
Glad all was okay, life comes at you fast .


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I've wondered about the steel used in bars now a days. I had a couple 36" Homelite bars that were bellied like that, a little farther back from the tip. But, it took 20 years of commercial service to do it. We used to use the 1050's on big lot jobs where we had a groundie walking around with gas and oil. Both tanks are on the top of the saw, he'd refill fuel and oil with out turning the saw off, just idle back and stretch your fingers till he was done, then back at it, Joe.



I bought a used JohnieRed 625 from a logger in Canada. Had a really bad belly just behind the sprocket. He must have never turned the bar over. I ran that saw as my #2 for many a year with the same bar. Didn't seem to make much difference whether the good or bad side was down.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I bought a used JohnieRed 625 from a logger in Canada. Had a really bad belly just behind the sprocket. He must have never turned the bar over. I ran that saw as my #2 for many a year with the same bar. Didn't seem to make much difference whether the good or bad side was down.


As a kid I don't remember flipping the bars. I said something to my cousin not long ago, his father was in the tree business too, and he said that way back the bars couldn't be flipped. The only ones I remember that couldn't be flipped were the Banana nosed, anti kick back bars. I've got a couple saws left from the 50's and those bars will flip. I remember Dad dressing bars and keeping them square, just don't remember flipping them, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> As a kid I don't remember flipping the bars. I said something to my cousin not long ago, his father was in the tree business too, and he said that way back the bars couldn't be flipped. The only ones I remember that couldn't be flipped were the Banana nosed, anti kick back bars. I've got a couple saws left from the 50's and those bars will flip. I remember Dad dressing bars and keeping them square, just don't remember flipping them, Joe.


Here's one of those "banana nosed" ones.
It's made of some great looking metal, I'll probably never need to flip it lol.
I should run it though as it's been a while, that and clean it up, kinda dirty right now .


----------



## MustangMike

Water didn't do much to that fire either, least not for a while.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Here's one of those "banana nosed" ones.
> It's made of some great looking metal, I'll probably never need to flip it lol.
> I should run it though as it's been a while, that and clean it up, kinda dirty right now .
> View attachment 630741


So now I need one of those. Little brother to my 2.3.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> So now I need one of those. Little brother to my 2.3.View attachment 630749


For sure.
I was thinking you need a sprout special .


----------



## tnichols

Regarding the mower video, I’m trying real hard not to be a ornery ol prick, but I’ve grown weary of folks videoing stuff when they could be HELPING. While I appreciate videos for my entertainment purposes, seems like a lot of times “life is coming at you fast” while some schmuck is more concerned with how many hits they get on YouTube. 

For the record, not a dig on the OP. Just an observation. Rant over. Carry on.


----------



## Philbert

'Banana bars' had a certain appeal !

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Thing that maid the biggest difference for me and it might sound dumb is stop over thinking it. When I really try to file the best chain I can it generally cuts like ****. If I just file and go I get better results.


Went to the scrounge pile today. Took the 445, 550 as a backup and the 395 just in case I got greedy.  The 550/395 never made it out of the truck and never refeuled the 445. It cut everything I planned on getting today on one tank. It had the BFC on it and it cut fine for 1/2 tank. Then started doing the same wierd stuff it does on the 550. Throwing dust/small chips and the top of the chain would lift off the bar in the cut. In the middle of the cut it wouldnt pull. Instead it would push the saw out like the bar was pinched but it wasnt. I need a better file guide and a bunch more chain.


----------



## dancan

Get the Stihl/Pferd guide , it'll be a help to fix bad habits .


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have the husky version of that. They dont hold the angles.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Went to the scrounge pile today. Took the 445, 550 as a backup and the 395 just in case I got greedy.  The 550/395 never made it out of the truck and never refeuled the 445. It cut everything I planned on getting today on one tank. It had the BFC on it and it cut fine for 1/2 tank. Then started doing the same wierd stuff it does on the 550. Throwing dust/small chips and the top of the chain would lift off the bar in the cut. In the middle of the cut it wouldnt pull. Instead it would push the saw out like the bar was pinched but it wasnt. I need a better file guide and a bunch more chain.


You can do a good job freehand. It wasn’t until I got a grinder and was disappointed with the results that I got better at filing. Watch videos, read threads. You’ll get the hang of it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Where the hell has Clint been?? After his wreck I'm worried about him....


----------



## cantoo

Woodchip rookie, yes that is sawdust on that saw. Last year I couldn't shut off one of my saws because it was so full of dust that the switch won't move. When I get a weekend to cut rounds I don't like to stop and smell the roses. I have a bunch of saws so if I hit something (like my forks) I just set that saw down and grab another and keep cutting. Quicker than changing chains too. I can do that after dark. I do the same thing when it comes to splitting. I get splitter and conveyor set up and don't stop until out of fuel then refuel and don't quit until dark. I leave my tractor running and use it to push rounds up to the splitter and splits away from the conveyor. I might stop if my wife brings me a drink but that's about it. I buy my chains by the 10 pack and keep a well stocked parts cabinet. The secret is don't ever keep track of how much you spend on wood gear.


----------



## 2412

I'm breaking in my new saws and splitter on these. 







Two trees delivered right to my back yard free of charge. I'm thinking American Elm. 






And Black Walnut. 






I plan to keep some of the BW till I get a mill. Can you apply Arborseal when it is 12°F?


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Went to the scrounge pile today. Took the 445, 550 as a backup and the 395 just in case I got greedy.  The 550/395 never made it out of the truck and never refeuled the 445. It cut everything I planned on getting today on one tank. It had the BFC on it and it cut fine for 1/2 tank. Then started doing the same wierd stuff it does on the 550. Throwing dust/small chips and the top of the chain would lift off the bar in the cut. In the middle of the cut it wouldnt pull. Instead it would push the saw out like the bar was pinched but it wasnt. I need a better file guide and a bunch more chain.


Go to your dealer and ask them for a quick tutorial, it may help, and they may make a sale.
You basically need to look at a factory chain and make the older one like that.
Post some pictures of that chain, and we'll have it throwing chips in no time.
Here's a semi chisel 325x18 chain on a 2145(345 husky) with a ported AM cylinder cutting a very hard chunk of ash. What's funny is it was previously a 16" chain and it has a few odd cutters on it from a safety chain. Don't ask what happened because I couldn't tell you how it got that way, but when it's sharp it's a fun little saw for cutting dirty wood and the chain holds an edge for quite a while.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm using Oregon 20LPX chain on the 16" bars. Is that the stuff I should be using? And if I wanted to buy 10 chains where are you guys getting it? I can only get "green" chain at Lowes/HD. Is it cheaper to buy bulk online?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh yea...as I was leaving the pile yesterday there was an excavation crew in the back 40 starting to dig a retention pond for the project. They park all the equipment at the site entrance and I had to drive right through their refeuling party to get out. They were feuling dozers and graders then parking them then heading out for the night. Since I had to drive past them I jumped out of the truck and went to see what kind of crew I was dealing with. Good, old fashioned, blue collar, dirty, country folk. My kind of people! I asked what kind of trouble it would be to have somebody blow the pile apart with a dozer so I could get to the wood and the guy said..."We would do it tonight but it's getting dark and I still have an hour drive home"..(!!!!!) They said they were GLAD somebody is taking the wood because if somebody doesn't they said they had to bury it in the pond. *GASP*!!!! So I guess the next chance they get they are going to spread the pile out some so I can get to it.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm using Oregon 20LPX chain on the 16" bars. Is that the stuff I should be using? And if I wanted to buy 10 chains where are you guys getting it? I can only get "green" chain at Lowes/HD. Is it cheaper to buy bulk online?


I run Carlton because its what my dealer keeps on a roll. There's an Oregon on the 24 on the Del saw that seems to cut just fine and hold an edge well. The 590 calls for LPX and it cut fine with it.


----------



## peeworm

Nu hn. https://www.sprint.com/en/shop/cell...om/en/shop/cell-phones/samsung-galaxy-s8.html

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## peeworm

Lhttp://jlb ,,

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

grabbed this at work today


----------



## MustangMike

Sharpening chain is like sharpening a knife. Some people get it, others just don't. If you don't, find a good shop and keep extras on hand.


----------



## MustangMike

The weather report says it will be a little cloudy here today. That cloudy stuff has been falling pretty well, everything is white!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The weather report says it will be a little cloudy here today. That cloudy stuff has been falling pretty well, everything is white!


Good morning Mike .
It's a 50/50 chance every day it will be cloudy here, many days it's 100% overcast, Lake Michigan is the reason. I do like that the lake buffers the low temps though, it's anywhere from 5-20 degrees warmer on this side of the lake (it's 8 in Milwaukee, Madison is 1, it's 16 here ) . We got another inch of snow last night, right after I cleaned up 7" , I like snow . 
Wait am I in the right thread lol.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm using Oregon 20LPX chain on the 16" bars. Is that the stuff I should be using? And if I wanted to buy 10 chains where are you guys getting it? I can only get "green" chain at Lowes/HD. Is it cheaper to buy bulk online?


That chain will be fine, the chain can make a good bit of difference in the cut speed, if the chain on my saw in the video was full chisel it would have cut a good bit faster, but it would also dull quicker I use it in dirty wood because it doesn't dull. 
@cantoo gets his chains and bars through his son at dealer or close to dealer cost(if I'm not mistaken), but guys will buy bulk chain from baileys online and many other places online. I still think if you go up to your local dealer there should be someone there who can help. That or just start a thread asking if there is another member in your area. Also get us some pictures(it does take some practice to get good pictures) and we can walk you through what's needed.
And as Mike said if you still don't get it feel free to send a few chains to me, I'd be happy to help you out.
Here's a quick comparison of my ported 361 with a sharp chain vs a dull chain.
I got a hard time because my chain wasn't sharp (I just needed to run some saws) so I had to make another video the next day lol.


----------



## Hinerman

MustangMike said:


> Sharpening chain is like sharpening a knife. Some people get it, others just don't. If you don't, find a good shop and keep extras on hand.



I am a legend (in my own mind anyway) at sharpening saw chain (round, not square). I couldn't sharpen a knife to save my life...irritates the hello out of me too.


----------



## Hinerman

al-k said:


> View attachment 630890
> grabbed this at work today



That may be the best firewood tractor I have ever laid eyes on. Unbelievable. Yours or somebody else's? Either way, I am sick with envy.


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> *I got a hard time because my chain wasn't sharp* (I just needed to run some saws) so I had to make another video the next day lol.



And you should have


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> And you should have


I know, I just needed to run a few saws, and that was one of them, at least no one can say I let them sit to long .
Hope all is well out your way.
Still wanting to see that 365 in action, and now your chain sharpening skills at work .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm using Oregon 20LPX chain on the 16" bars. Is that the stuff I should be using? And if I wanted to buy 10 chains where are you guys getting it? I can only get "green" chain at Lowes/HD. Is it cheaper to buy bulk online?


Found a guy down your way that can help tech you to sharpen.
If he can make this thing cut, he should be able to help you out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A 28 on a 450?!


----------



## rarefish383

I don't have any saws that little, is that too much bar?


----------



## rarefish383

Just joking, last summer I bought an MS170 on sale, so I do have 1 saw smaller, Joe.


----------



## chaded

Noticed this tree (cherry?) dead/dying not too far behind the wood burner so I figured I would take it down. Top of it was dust inside and there might of been a squirrel that may or may not have been harmed by the sounds of things when the tree hit the ground.....


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Sharpening chain is like sharpening a knife. Some people get it, others just don't. If you don't, find a good shop and keep extras on hand.



Or buy a clamp-on guide that sets the angles. Even a dummy (me) can do a good job with one of those.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> View attachment 630890
> grabbed this at work today



What did the boss say when you made off with the big Deere?


----------



## farmer steve

just a little today with the coming snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain. barely frozen enough to get in. found some red oak tops i missed last time i was in this part of the woods. bugged me so i HAD to go get it.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> just a little today with the coming snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain. barely frozen enough to get in. found some red oak tops i missed last time i was in this part of the woods. bugged me so i HAD to go get it.
> View attachment 630974


You got to let me get in on some of that scrounging. I'm down to splitting and stacking everything here. The saws are starting to get feeling left out .


----------



## siouxindian

sharpening a chain or a knife or ax. the secret is .patience. patience patience. then after you get it it is very easy.just my 2 cents.remember we all had to learn. lord please give me patience and i want it right now amen.


Hinerman said:


> I am a legend (in my own mind anyway) at sharpening saw chain (round, not square). I couldn't sharpen a knife to save my life...irritates the hello out of me too.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> You got to let me get in on some of that scrounging. I'm down to splitting and stacking everything here. The saws are starting to get feeling left out .


only took about 1/2 hour to dig that out and cut it up. guess this slop we're getting ain't goona be good for gettin to the woods. i'll let ya know.


----------



## svk

Well FML. Wheel bearing went out on my vehicle today. Luckily I was able to sneak it over to a good service station. There goes some saved cash.


----------



## muddstopper

al-k said:


> View attachment 630890
> grabbed this at work today


 That pic reminds me of a incident that happen at work years ago. I was operating a tie crane laying out ties to be installed in the track. It was a old rail line and we where installing new and old relay ties. I come around a curve and see all kinds of state equipment and they where loading my relay ties on dump trucks. There was also a ton truck with a load of ties on a gooseneck trailer. They had loaded the trailer so heavy that when they tried to pull it, it ripped the bed off the truck. I get off my tie crane and walk over to where they where at and asked what they where doing with my ties. On guy said, his boss told them to move them out of sight of the highway. Well, I knew that was a bunch of crap, but I told them they had to put the ties back where I could reach them with my crane because we would be installing them under the track later that day. Nope, he said, his boss told him to get them out of site of the highway and thats what he was going to do. OK I said and I went to a radio and called my bossman. He drove up and the guy tried to tell him the same story. That story wasnt going to work at all, my boss calls the police and the State mans boss. In a few minutes, the place was crawling with bigwigs and the Law. The state guy was using state equipment and was stealing the ties. The flatbed was a borrowed truck and when the owner showed up, the law had to restrain him to keep the guy from putting a asswhooping on the thief. They slapped the cuffs on the state worker and the the state bossman put the other state workers to moving my ties back to where I could reach them. They had hauled a few dump loads somewhere and they had to take their equipment and reload the ties and haul them back.

While writing this, I got a call from my nephew that had his tractor stolen Sat nite. They found the tractor on the side of the road out of fuel and the NC State Patrol had the thief in the back of his car. Thief was a dope head that got tired of walking and stole the tractor to get home. He must of been joy riding when it ran out of fuel and the SP drove up on him. Nephew is hauling the tractor home as I type. Looks like no damage to tractor was done.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Freaking Meth Heads....

#4 buckshot kept handy at all times. We got one addict on my street, when I was told what he was, I went way out of my way to make sure he thought I was the craziest person he ever laid eyes on.

He live two houses up the street on the opposite side, sad e thing is he spends half the time locked up, his mom takes care of his kids(2), and he once was a decent mechanic. Last time he got pinched was a guy paid him to swap a motor. He used the money for the used motor for dope, when he started coming down, he scrapped the car for cash to get more dope. Poor kids..... his son is in the same grade as my little daughter, good kid for where he comes from. I told the teacher at open house that if he needed school supplies to send a note home with Cailey. His kids are the sweetest things, but that guy.....


----------



## chaded

farmer steve said:


> just a little today with the coming snow/sleet/freezing rain/rain. barely frozen enough to get in. found some red oak tops i missed last time i was in this part of the woods. bugged me so i HAD to go get it.
> View attachment 630974



I may have missed it, but what New Holland is that?

Never mind, i see your signature. Doh!


----------



## JustJeff

Been snowing on and off for a few days here. My pile is covered but my neighbor gave me a chuckle when I drive by him running the saw in the log pile. Could hardly see for the snow. I guess he either needed the wood or his wife had a honey-do list for him. Got about 18 inches of snow since Friday so I have snowmobile on the brain. Headed way up north on Thursday for a sled trip with the guys. Wife is making sure I split her up lots of kindling before I go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Went to the pile today with one saw and one chain. Of all the days I didn't take everything I own. I showed up and it was a full blown earth moving party. Whole crew of people. Excavators, dozers, pans, pit trucks, the whole deal. The guy I talked to yesterday had spread the pile out and I had free pickins to everything. No dragging stuff out with a chain. And all I had was a 550 with one. Sharp. Chain. And now I dont have any sharp 16" chains. Because every log was covered with frozen mud. But the good news is I filled the whole truckbed. And got to cut real wood. Red oak, white oak and thorn something that was hard and heavy. Worth the trip. I need chains and I need them quick. Supposed to get crappy over night so I might give my back a break and chill at home tomorow after work and file some chains. Backwards.


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> and thorn something that was hard and heavy


Was it Honey Locust?


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> While writing this, I got a call from my nephew that had his tractor stolen Sat nite. They found the tractor on the side of the road out of fuel and the NC State Patrol had the thief in the back of his car. Thief was a dope head that got tired of walking and stole the tractor to get home. He must of been joy riding when it ran out of fuel and the SP drove up on him. Nephew is hauling the tractor home as I type. Looks like no damage to tractor was done.


Glad they got the tractor back. To bad the guys not gonna make it to get his wife a beer .


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Well FML. Wheel bearing went out on my vehicle today. Luckily I was able to sneak it over to a good service station. There goes some saved cash.



When I was a full time mechanic, one of my favorite things was doing GM wheel bearings, right behind a simple brake pad job. Of course, some manufacturers have made both of those a pain in the ass.


----------



## svk

I had a feeling it might be on its way out but once it started to go I was lucky to limp it to a good repair shop.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Went to the pile today with one saw and one chain.



Now there's a rookie error. You need to go to the @MustangMike school of scrounging where you've got bits of saws sticking out of all orifices (of the vehicle ).


----------



## dancan

And bring them guys a round of coffee for pulling the pile apart .


----------



## Conquistador3

I know this is the place where we fell, cut up and burn trees but does anyone know a forum where the opposite happens, meaning people talk about nurseries and planting?

Long story short, I am rearranging the garden and while I have a highly trusted supplier of perennials and shrubs, I will need some trees as well. Nursery prices around here are horrifying and to make matters worse all trees I've seen have clear ballroot issues (sat too long in the container) so I've decided to "grow" my own. I've found a forestry nursery which will gladly supply me as many 2-5 years old saplings as I want for spare change and several sources of cheap nursery containers. I can make my own potting compost and trees can grow until they are ready to plant near the vegetable garden so I am all set there.

What I need is some help in choosing trees: I am well conversant about bushes and perennials but I may need some help in choosing the tall woody things as I have a tendency of chopping them up and burning them instead of growing them.


----------



## farmer steve

Conquistador3 said:


> I know this is the place where we fell, cut up and burn trees but does anyone know a forum where the opposite happens, meaning people talk about nurseries and planting?
> 
> Long story short, I am rearranging the garden and while I have a highly trusted supplier of perennials and shrubs, I will need some trees as well. Nursery prices around here are horrifying and to make matters worse all trees I've seen have clear ballroot issues (sat too long in the container) so I've decided to "grow" my own. I've found a forestry nursery which will gladly supply me as many 2-5 years old saplings as I want for spare change and several sources of cheap nursery containers. I can make my own potting compost and trees can grow until they are ready to plant near the vegetable garden so I am all set there.
> 
> What I need is some help in choosing trees: I am well conversant about bushes and perennials but I may need some help in choosing the tall woody things as I have a tendency of chopping them up and burning them instead of growing them.


https://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/nursery.4/


----------



## al-k

Hinerman said:


> That may be the best firewood tractor I have ever laid eyes on. Unbelievable. Yours or somebody else's? Either way, I am sick with envy.


That's my new toy at work, they replaced a old cat 960 last year. I have about 900 hours on it so far. I work at a bulky wast land fill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Was it Honey Locust?


Dunno. I have been cutting mostly EAB the last 2yrs so if its not oak, ash, maple or pine I dont know what it is


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Now there's a rookie error. You need to go to the @MustangMike school of scrounging where you've got bits of saws sticking out of all orifices (of the vehicle ).


I normally do. But this one time....however, even if I did bring more saws it wouldn't have mattered. The truck was full. The 550 cut a whole truckload on a 1 1/2 tanks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> And bring them guys a round of coffee for pulling the pile apart .


Yea I will have to do something. After I was there a while the guy I talked to the other day snuck up on me with an excavator. I had the saw running, the radio in the truck cranked with the doors open, theres equipment running all over the place, cant hear myself yell and hear what sounded like a Prius horn. I looked up and looked around and didnt see anything so I put the saw to the wood and soon as I touched the log I heard it again. I thought my 550 was honking at me. I stood up, turned around and there was a five foot wide excavator bucket in my face. You could have put a Prius inside the bucket. From the road you cant tell how big this equipment is. Till you're standing next to it. He saw that I was backing up to some logs he moved but they were all flat on the ground laying right next to each other and asked if it was good stuff or trash. GOOD! So he slid them apart like flicking a pile of matchsticks and I went to it. I looked over at the big five foot oaks and he had moved them apart when I had my back turned. SCORE!! I got home and told my 395 about it and it tried to pull its own rope. 

"I'll be back......"


----------



## woodchip rookie

*SHOO*!...Glad I unloaded the truck and brought wood in last night. Winter blew in again this morning. I'm not cutting again today. After work I'm sitting on my tired azz and puting wood in the stove.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and is there an AS discount code for treestuff or any of the vendors? I just put $500 worth of stuff in my shopping cart at treestuff.


----------



## rarefish383

Good thing I brought wood up yesterday. I took the trash out at 5AM this morning and the drive way was clear. My daughter asked me to get her car down the drive at 7:45, it was a 1/4" layer of ice. I had to sweep up bark, twigs and sawdust around the wood pile on the porch to put on the steps to get to her car. She had salt in the trunk, or her car would have been trapped. Guess I'll go grind on my ax, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> And bring them guys a round of coffee for pulling the pile apart .


When guys do that stuff for me on a job i bring a cooler full of water pop and energy drinks as well as coffee (don't forget the hazelnut creamer ), and donuts or snacks depending on the time of day. I always encourage other who are having any other type of work done to do the same as spending 25-50 on goodies for the crew can get you a lot of work done that wouldn't normally happen.
My buddy just did this at his flip house last summer for the driveway paving crew and the tree guy , when I saw they were ready to put the huge skidsteer on the trailer I told him to mention the hump at the bottom they spent another 30 min taking it out, the guy on the skid was liking the energy drinks and water lol. I'd say he got and extra 150-200 in labor/equipment use and the way the driveway turned out to me would be more like a 1k difference and maybe more when selling it as it could be the biggest downfall selling the property.
Bringing goodies is good , and maybe some after hrs adult sodas as well .


----------



## muddstopper

Bring on the snacks and drinks, its amazing what a tired worker will bring to the table if you give them a cold drink and a little debbi. When I worked, I was always being asked for old xties and even the gravel we would crib out of road crossings. Had to be very careful what you gave away, who you gave it to , and who saw you do it. Let a little old lady come out and offer some sweet tea and a plate of home made cookies and she could get her driveway graveled, and maybe even paved, and all kind of old ties placed around her flower beds.


----------



## Conquistador3

farmer steve said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/nursery.4/



Thanks but I suspect it's not the best of places to discuss the merits of the various kinds of birch available.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> When guys do that stuff for me on a job i bring a cooler full of water pop and energy drinks as well as coffee (don't forget the hazelnut creamer ), and donuts or snacks depending on the time of day. I always encourage other who are having any other type of work done to do the same as spending 25-50 on goodies for the crew can get you a lot of work done that wouldn't normally happen.
> My buddy just did this at his flip house last summer for the driveway paving crew and the tree guy , when I saw they were ready to put the huge skidsteer on the trailer I told him to mention the hump at the bottom they spent another 30 min taking it out, the guy on the skid was liking the energy drinks and water lol. I'd say he got and extra 150-200 in labor/equipment use and the way the driveway turned out to me would be more like a 1k difference and maybe more when selling it as it could be the biggest downfall selling the property.
> Bringing goodies is good , and maybe some after hrs adult sodas as well .


Being nice to a work crew is always a good thing. But, remember, that if I send a guy and truck to your place with a free load of wood, and it takes him an hour longer to get back on the job site, because he was chatting while he had a couple 50 cent donuts and a dollar cup of coffee, while tying up $500 dollars per hour of my other men, you just cost that guy his job. If you slip him $50 bucks to do some extra stuff "while he's tying up a crew" he's definitely gone. We always preferred people showed their appreciation with cash, a soda, and send them down the road. We also let our guys use company equipment on the way home, or if they were top climbers we trusted, on weekends doing their own side work, under our license. My Dad was very generous with his guys. If they got in 3 hours late with another truck load of chips and wood, he let them keep all the money, and expected them to empty the trucks on their time, and he expected them to tell him how much time they used. He wasn't going to pay them time and a half to do their side job. It's funny how differently the owner of a company looks at $50 and a couple hours. They don't usually go into business, just to go out of business, because the people they supply a job to steal time and material from them, Joe.


----------



## svk

Conquistador3 said:


> I know this is the place where we fell, cut up and burn trees but does anyone know a forum where the opposite happens, meaning people talk about nurseries and planting?
> 
> Long story short, I am rearranging the garden and while I have a highly trusted supplier of perennials and shrubs, I will need some trees as well. Nursery prices around here are horrifying and to make matters worse all trees I've seen have clear ballroot issues (sat too long in the container) so I've decided to "grow" my own. I've found a forestry nursery which will gladly supply me as many 2-5 years old saplings as I want for spare change and several sources of cheap nursery containers. I can make my own potting compost and trees can grow until they are ready to plant near the vegetable garden so I am all set there.
> 
> What I need is some help in choosing trees: I am well conversant about bushes and perennials but I may need some help in choosing the tall woody things as I have a tendency of chopping them up and burning them instead of growing them.


I really don't know if some place like that exists. It may? Maybe there's a forum or Facebook group dedicated to orchards or tree nurserys that may be able to help you.


----------



## farmer steve

Conquistador3 said:


> Thanks but I suspect it's not the best of places to discuss the merits of the various kinds of birch available.


Is birch kinda like spruce?


----------



## cantoo

I run construction crews and if the owner shows up with alcohol I take them aside and explain the realities of drinking and driving. Bring coffee donuts or whatever but discuss it with the boss first. Rarefish is right and I have disiplined guys who should know better. We had a worker borrow a company truck to move, he got caught in a ride program an hour later and blew 3 times over the limit. Truck got impounded, guy lost his job and the Supervisor who let him use the truck no longer works for us. He didn't get fired but work suddenly got difficult and he found a new job. I don't drink so it's easy for me to say no. Coffee and cool drinks are a better idea.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Being nice to a work crew is always a good thing. But, remember, that if I send a guy and truck to your place with a free load of wood, and it takes him an hour longer to get back on the job site, because he was chatting while he had a couple 50 cent donuts and a dollar cup of coffee, while tying up $500 dollars per hour of my other men, you just cost that guy his job. If you slip him $50 bucks to do some extra stuff "while he's tying up a crew" he's definitely gone. We always preferred people showed their appreciation with cash, a soda, and send them down the road. We also let our guys use company equipment on the way home, or if they were top climbers we trusted, on weekends doing their own side work, under our license. My Dad was very generous with his guys. If they got in 3 hours late with another truck load of chips and wood, he let them keep all the money, and expected them to empty the trucks on their time, and he expected them to tell him how much time they used. He wasn't going to pay them time and a half to do their side job. It's funny how differently the owner of a company looks at $50 and a couple hours. They don't usually go into business, just to go out of business, because the people they supply a job to steal time and material from them, Joe.


Sounds like you're dad was a great guy to work for.
Having owned multiple businesses a still owning one I get exactly what you're saying and agree. Having a business I think like an employee as well as an employer and I wouldn't want someone taking money to do extras while I was paying them unless I was getting a cut .
That being said a happy customer adds to the bottom line, and customer service goes a long way in getting repeat customers as well as references. 
I was at his place on the day this was happening and had told him to have the cooler full of goodies both for them and me lol. I was taking care of cleaning up a couple trees I had taken down(one was on the drive). When they arrived I asked what their plan of attack was and how we could help since i had my little Kubota there, and he said we got it. Well the drive was previously all fist sized rocks and as he was trying to get the grade set they were constantly popping up. I told my buddy stay out of their way and where he can always see you and we'll get all those picked up. Every time he backed down the drive we would gather as many as we could before he came back up. He was very grateful and I'm sure that also helped as far as getting him to take the hump out at the bottom of the drive.
I try not to be the guy making demands without giving what they need to get the job done and some positive encouragement as well, it goes a long way as far as making everyone happy.


muddstopper said:


> Bring on the snacks and drinks, its amazing what a tired worker will bring to the table if you give them a cold drink and a little debbi. When I worked, I was always being asked for old xties and even the gravel we would crib out of road crossings. Had to be very careful what you gave away, who you gave it to , and who saw you do it. Let a little old lady come out and offer some sweet tea and a plate of home made cookies and she could get her driveway graveled, and maybe even paved, and all kind of old ties placed around her flower beds.


Mental note, buy tea, i always have cookies laying around .


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Being nice to a work crew is always a good thing. But, remember, that if I send a guy and truck to your place with a free load of wood, and it takes him an hour longer to get back on the job site, because he was chatting while he had a couple 50 cent donuts and a dollar cup of coffee, while tying up $500 dollars per hour of my other men, you just cost that guy his job. If you slip him $50 bucks to do some extra stuff "while he's tying up a crew" he's definitely gone. We always preferred people showed their appreciation with cash, a soda, and send them down the road. We also let our guys use company equipment on the way home, or if they were top climbers we trusted, on weekends doing their own side work, under our license. My Dad was very generous with his guys. If they got in 3 hours late with another truck load of chips and wood, he let them keep all the money, and expected them to empty the trucks on their time, and he expected them to tell him how much time they used. He wasn't going to pay them time and a half to do their side job. It's funny how differently the owner of a company looks at $50 and a couple hours. They don't usually go into business, just to go out of business, because the people they supply a job to steal time and material from them, Joe.


Yep, thats why I said you had to watch what you gave, what you got and who was watching. Railroad work is covered by a lot of different rules and regulation than lots of other jobs. Someone ask for used cross ties, you give them to him, he takes them and makes a flower bed next to a creek and the creosote leaches into the water. Then the epa gets involved, Company pays fines and the person giving away the xtie gets fired, and possibly held liable for the cost of cleanup. Railroad sells the ties to a large contractor. Contractor hauls truckloads of used ties and resales them to Lowes, Home depot. Lowes and home depot sells ties to customer and they place the ties close to a creek and creosote leaches into the water. Now the homeowner is responsible for the cleanup. Same ties, same homowner, same contamination, only the blame gets shifted.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I run construction crews and if the owner shows up with alcohol I take them aside and explain the realities of drinking and driving. Bring coffee donuts or whatever but discuss it with the boss first. Rarefish is right and I have disiplined guys who should know better. We had a worker borrow a company truck to move, he got caught in a ride program an hour later and blew 3 times over the limit. Truck got impounded, guy lost his job and the Supervisor who let him use the truck no longer works for us. He didn't get fired but work suddenly got difficult and he found a new job. I don't drink so it's easy for me to say no. Coffee and cool drinks are a better idea.


I here you.
I certainly wasn't saying to send a drunk crew out on the road in a company truck , but can see how it could sound that way. I've worked with a lot of crews who were sub sub contractors and have cooked up BBQ and they've hung out for a long time after the job was finished, they we're not hourly employees. If I would have known you back when you were working just north of my place I would have done that for you .
I'm not much of a drinker as i drove truck for so long and with the hrs you end up working there's usually only a couple hrs stretch you could drink anything, and even then it wouldn't be much because of the laws for a CDL driver. Now days with my diet I don't do any complex carbs, so it doesn't really allow for any drinking anyway. I think the last time I drank was about 7 yrs ago out fishing, there was no water so I drank a couple beers my wife was like , I was like I'm thirsty lol.


----------



## rarefish383

Dad wasn't the average employer. He bent over backwards to help his guys. He wouldn't let anybody take a truck. But if you were a top man, that had been with us a few years, he'd let you take a whole crew out on a Saturday and do your side job under our license and insurance. You just had to bring all the equipment back ready for work on Monday morning, trucks empty, saws sharp. If he was off the job site and a neighbor grabbed the crew leader and asked for a price on something, he'd call Dad. "Hey boss, the neighbor wants their chimney cleared, told them $200 while we are here, can get it done in an hour." Dad might tell him if they wanted to work through lunch, do it. Keep $100 for the crew leader, give his rope man $50, and $25 for the two groundies. Then get on the next job ASAP. Or, he may say tell the customer we'll do it for that price next time in the neighborhood, we have to get this next job today. For his system to work, everyone had to be honest. The first time a crew leader tried to do a side job while on the clock, keep the money and not tell him, the whole system went down the drain. I guess his insurance policy was I usually went with them and ran the ropes, so it wasn't quite as naive as it sounds. But he took care of his guys and expected them to take care of him, and they usually did, Joe.


----------



## svk

The honor system seemed to work better back in the old days. It seems guys have enough trouble keeping a crew now let alone trusting them to take discretion on their own.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The next time I get out there if the foreman is out there I'll try to get a schedule. They quit about dark. I'll bring a pile of pizzas.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> Thanks but I suspect it's not the best of places to discuss the merits of the various kinds of birch available.



Try your local college or university - they may have a forestry program of some sort. Mine does and they are very helpful in such matters.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> The honor system seemed to work better back in the old days. It seems guys have enough trouble keeping a crew now let alone trusting them to take discretion on their own.


Actually it wasn't much better. We had a couple good crews and rotated the bad ones. Finding good help in 86 when Dad retired was hard enough that I let the business go and went to work for UPS. The HR girl asked why I was leaving such a lucrative and established business? I told her it was easier for me to be a good employ for her, than it was for me to find a good employee for me. I wound up lasting longer than she did, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Conquistador3 said:


> I know this is the place where we fell, cut up and burn trees but does anyone know a forum where the opposite happens, meaning people talk about nurseries and planting?
> 
> Long story short, I am rearranging the garden and while I have a highly trusted supplier of perennials and shrubs, I will need some trees as well. Nursery prices around here are horrifying and to make matters worse all trees I've seen have clear ballroot issues (sat too long in the container) so I've decided to "grow" my own. I've found a forestry nursery which will gladly supply me as many 2-5 years old saplings as I want for spare change and several sources of cheap nursery containers. I can make my own potting compost and trees can grow until they are ready to plant near the vegetable garden so I am all set there.
> 
> What I need is some help in choosing trees: I am well conversant about bushes and perennials but I may need some help in choosing the tall woody things as I have a tendency of chopping them up and burning them instead of growing them.



Well , spruce should grow well in your area 
Look to see what the dominant healthy trees are in your area , while there is a lot of birch here it dies off early .


----------



## James Miller

So question for the guys that run modded saws. My ported 590 has the baffle opened up in the muff but the rest is stock.
Most guys cut that whole rectangle with the tube out allowing a strait shot from exhaust port to deflector. Would the noise be worth the gains? @Big Block described it as the eardesplitterloudenboomer mod when he did it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

File guide says 35 degrees. No chain I have says 35 degrees. What is 35 degrees for? Everything I see for the 20LPX says 10 degree up angle. Thats the part I have issues with. The guide holds the hight, I can maintain the angle with the witness mark, but 10 degrees up? How the hell do you do that by hand? And I think maybe I know why my filed chains dull so quick. All the wood I'm cutting down at the pile is froze, hard and muddy. It might not be me. It might just be the wood.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> What is 35 degrees for? . . . , but 10 degrees up? How the hell do you do that by hand? . . . All the wood I'm cutting down at the pile is froze, hard and muddy.


35° is typically used for softwood. 25° for hard and/or frozen wood.

10° '_down angle_' is tricky. Even when Oregon recommends it for a specific chain, there is a big '*' saying something like, "_ when using an Oregon filing guide, ALWAYS hold it level, 0°, flat on the top plate_". In other words, you have to work with the design of your file guide to get the desired results. Not sure what your Pferd/STIHL one says. Some guides (Granberg) allow this. Some may have it already built in.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Not sure I trust the little paper that came with the file guides. It says "0 degrees" but isnt semi chisel safety stuff zero? Is the paper accounting for chisel that needs 10 degrees?


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> File guide says 35 degrees. No chain I have says 35 degrees. What is 35 degrees for? Everything I see for the 20LPX says 10 degree up angle. Thats the part I have issues with. The guide holds the hight, I can maintain the angle with the witness mark, but 10 degrees up? How the hell do you do that by hand? And I think maybe I know why my filed chains dull so quick. All the wood I'm cutting down at the pile is froze, hard and muddy. It might not be me. It might just be the wood.


Take a cheap hatchet with you next time and try to knock off as much dirt as possible where your going to make a cut.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> The next time I get out there if the foreman is out there I'll try to get a schedule. They quit about dark. I'll bring a pile of pizzas.


and don't forget a few of six packs


----------



## Conquistador3

turnkey4099 said:


> Try your local college or university - they may have a forestry program of some sort. Mine does and they are very helpful in such matters.



I suspect I know more about trees than anybody at my alma mater... they had planted River tamarinds to line the avenues in an area known for Winter frosts and those trees which survived had to be felled due to a insect plague caused by poor quarantine practices. I don't know what they planted after I left, if anything, but it's hard to do worse than they did first time around.



dancan said:


> Well , spruce should grow well in your area
> Look to see what the dominant healthy trees are in your area , while there is a lot of birch here it dies off early .



I would never plant an evergreen or another potentially large tree anywhere near a house. Too many people here planted cedars in their usually small gardens back in the 70's, obviously being assured they would "stay small" and are now facing the consequences. As removing such huge trees near a house will cost huge money you now see many houses with a small garden mostly or wholly taken over by one or two giant cedars... still growing. 
Birches are well suited to the job because, as pioneer plants, they are short-lived and don't grow that tall and their roots aren't (that) invasive. But there are so many to choose from... also I'd like to try my hand at making multi-stemmed birches as they look great and command a large premium over regular ones. I know the theory but would like to talk to somebody with experience about them.


----------



## JustJeff

Conquistador3 said:


> I suspect I know more about trees than anybody at my alma mater... they had planted River tamarinds to line the avenues in an area known for Winter frosts and those trees which survived had to be felled due to a insect plague caused by poor quarantine practices. I don't know what they planted after I left, if anything, but it's hard to do worse than they did first time around.
> 
> 
> 
> I would never plant an evergreen or another potentially large tree anywhere near a house. Too many people here planted cedars in their usually small gardens back in the 70's, obviously being assured they would "stay small" and are now facing the consequences. As removing such huge trees near a house will cost huge money you now see many houses with a small garden mostly or wholly taken over by one or two giant cedars... still growing.
> Birches are well suited to the job because, as pioneer plants, they are short-lived and don't grow that tall and their roots aren't (that) invasive. But there are so many to choose from... also I'd like to try my hand at making multi-stemmed birches as they look great and command a large premium over regular ones. I know the theory but would like to talk to somebody with experience about them.


If you’re just looking to plant a few trees around your place for aesthetics, it really doesn’t matter if they are good firewood trees or “valuable lumber” Stay away from poplars and willows if it’s near your house. Just pick the ones that grow in your area that you like the looks of. 
I built my house on former pasture land. Other than a few windbreak pines by the road, there wasn’t a tree on the place. I planted trees that I dug up from my parents garden and in laws. Also found a nursery supply farm and bought some bare root seedlings and planted a small apple orchard. Bare roots are cheap and can be planted early spring or in the fall. Other things to consider are how big the tree will get and how fast it grows. 
I like birch trees too.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> and don't forget a few of six packs


Dang NH .
Just read this and thought about this, scrounging at it's best lol. My how things have changed, and I think in this area for the better.
"When I was out in Ohio used to go to Blaney's Sawmill only 1/2 mile from my house. Got to know the Guy running the d-9 with the forked loader in the yard. He would pick up a whole load of slabs and just drop the whole load rt in my truck! Would give him a six pack of Stohs and off I'd go! Thought I'd died and went to Heaven!! Had a huge pile in the backyard with about 20 cords"


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Not sure I trust the little paper that came with the file guides. It says "0 degrees" but isnt semi chisel safety stuff zero? Is the paper accounting for chisel that needs 10 degrees?


Yeah. It's a conspiracy to intentionally mislead you . . .

One big benefit of sharpening your own chains is doing it how you want, including choosing your own angles.

But if you use a tool / file guide differently than designed by the manufacturer, you may miss out on some of its features, such as the 'automatic' depth gauge adjustment with that tool.

Each guide / method has advantages and limitations. 10° down angle is a limitation for that tool. Also not designed to work on skip tooth chain.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

So with that tool am I supposes to hold 10 or not?


----------



## MustangMike

With round file I always went with 30 degrees for cross cut, 10 degrees for rip chain, semi for dirty wood.

If I regularly cut softwood, I would go 35.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> With round file I always went with 30 degrees for cross cut, 10 degrees for rip chain, semi for dirty wood.
> 
> If I regularly cut softwood, I would go 35.


What angles do you use for your square for hardwood.
With round I use 30 on most as well, but have some at 10/11 for milling(although I've never milled before), those work great for cutting in the root flair as they cut very straight and don't dull real fast.


Philbert said:


> Yeah. It's a conspiracy to intentionally mislead you . . .
> 
> One big benefit of sharpening your own chains is doing it how you want, including choosing your own angles.
> 
> But if you use a tool / file guide differently than designed by the manufacturer, you may miss out on some of its features, such as the 'automatic' depth gauge adjustment with that tool.
> 
> Each guide / method has advantages and limitations. 10* is a limitation for that tool. Also not designed to work on skip tooth chain.
> 
> Philbert


That 10 degree tilt helps an Oregon/husky chain to self feed, without the 10 degree tilt an extra swipe or two on the depth gauges will help them to self feed better.
I'm looking forward to trying some of Oregons new chain, the videos make it look as a very forgiving chain, I'm wondering how it holds up as well about the ease of sharpening it.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> So with that tool am I supposes to hold 10 or not?


0°. Flat. Level.

There is debate about how much difference the 10° angle makes.

Some Oregon representatives have told me that it _absolutely_ makes a difference when used in a test fixture under controlled conditions. As a practical matter, under normal use, I do not personally notice a significant difference.

The 10° angle used to only be recommended for full chisel chains. Now Oregon recommends it for many of their semi chisel change too. STIHL recommends a 0° angle for their chains. So go figure!

Granberg jigs let you dial in this angle if it is important to you.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> The 10° angle used to only be recommended for full chisel chains



Thats what I have.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> If you’re just looking to plant a few trees around your place for aesthetics, it really doesn’t matter if they are good firewood trees or “valuable lumber” Stay away from poplars and willows if it’s near your house. Just pick the ones that grow in your area that you like the looks of.
> I built my house on former pasture land. Other than a few windbreak pines by the road, there wasn’t a tree on the place. I planted trees that I dug up from my parents garden and in laws. Also found a nursery supply farm and bought some bare root seedlings and planted a small apple orchard. Bare roots are cheap and can be planted early spring or in the fall. Other things to consider are how big the tree will get and how fast it grows.
> I like birch trees too.



And eyeball what the mature size will be in respecct to where you plant. I bought this place in 1976 and immediately planted trees and trees (2 acres) Spruce for a windbreak/noise screen along the highway. Mature they are doing their job. Not so good with birch, mountain ash, walnut. I have already had to remove 6 trees due to being too close to the house. I beautiful birch that was raking the leaves with branches, Spruce in backyars ($850) to enrich the treeman, others that I removed. 2 flowering plum that wife insisted on and made a mess evry fall, etc.

Old saying "When is the best time to plant a tree?" "20 years ago" Meaning plant now, don't wait a few years.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got off work late. Hurried up and filed chains, tossed stuff in the truck and went to "The Pile". I didn't take alot of time filing. Just hit 5 licks a tooth on both the 445 and the 550. Chains cut fine. For a half a tank on the 445 and one tank on the 550. It was ok because thats all the daylight I had anyway but that wood is so caked in frozen mud and now snow that I cant even tell the difference between mud and bark. I have to file every chain every tank or less on this stuff. So I think I am doing fine on filing, its just hard, frozen mud caked wood. It was a big party again when I showed up. The foreman over there is super dude. Every time I have been there when he's there he stops over with his five foot wide monster tonka toy and checks on me. He lets me cut about 20mins then crawls over and asks me what I need. WHAT I NEED!!?? There was a big something 20+" 30ft long and it was too big to get up on the timber jack and I couldn't cut it then roll it either. He squared up the tracks, pulled it up to the tracks then pulled it up to waist height pinned in between the bucket and the tracks and me and the 550 went to ASS. KICKIN.

I had a huge trunk lifted to waist height by a monster excavator and cut all the way to the tracks while he held it there!! When I got to the track he set it down for another bite and I ran down the trunk again to the track. About that time I was running out of bar on the 550 and knew I was gonna need a bigger saw for the bottom half of the trunk but thats ok, its short enough now that next time I go back I can wrestle it around with the timber jack. If not, I'll wait for big brother wiff da macheen.  Super dudes over there. I cant believe that is actually happening. Oh get this...he said if I dont have the wood out when the ground thaws hes gonna drag it up to the entrance so I can get to it when its muddy. Does this get. Any. Better?!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Got off work late. Hurried up and filed chains, tossed stuff in the truck and went to "The Pile". I didn't take alot of time filing. Just hit 5 licks a tooth on both the 445 and the 550. Chains cut fine. For a half a tank on the 445 and one tank on the 550. It was ok because thats all the daylight I had anyway but that wood is so caked in frozen mud and now snow that I cant even tell the difference between mud and bark. I have to file every chain every tank or less on this stuff. So I think I am doing fine on filing, its just hard, frozen mud caked wood. It was a big party again when I showed up. The foreman over there is super dude. Every time I have been there when he's there he stops over with his five foot wide monster tonka toy and checks on me. He lets me cut about 20mins then crawls over and asks me what I need. WHAT I NEED!!?? There was a big something 20+" 30ft long and it was too big to get up on the timber jack and I couldn't cut it then roll it either. He squared up the tracks, pulled it up to the tracks then pulled it up to waist height pinned in between the bucket and the tracks and me and the 550 went to ASS. KICKIN.
> 
> I had a huge trunk lifted to waist height by a monster excavator and cut all the way to the tracks while he held it there!! When I got to the track he set it down for another bite and I ran down the trunk again to the track. About that time I was running out of bar on the 550 and knew I was gonna need a bigger saw for the bottom half of the trunk but thats ok, its short enough now that next time I go back I can wrestle it around with the timber jack. If not, I'll wait for big brother wiff da macheen.  Super dudes over there. I cant believe that is actually happening. Oh get this...he said if I dont have the wood out when the ground thaws hes gonna drag it up to the entrance so I can get to it when its muddy. Does this get. Any. Better?!


That's great.
If it had been all dead standing then it might have been better.
Glad your getting a great hook up like that, good to here stories like that.
It sounds as though you would benefit from having a few semi chisel chains on hand. They don't have the super sharp point the full chisel has as the leading edge has a curve to it. This broader leading edge will stay sharper much longer in frozen dirty wood, it will just cut a little slower.
Remember that video I posted with the little red 2145, that was 18x.325 semi chisel and that saw cut's the same speed as my stock 550 for comparison.
Do you ever make boring cuts/plunge cuts.


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> If it had been all dead standing then it might have been better.
> Glad your getting a great hook up like that, good to here stories like that.
> It sounds as though you would benefit from having a few semi chisel chains on hand. They don't have the super sharp point the full chisel has as the leading edge has a curve to it. This broader leading edge will stay sharper much longer in frozen dirty wood, it will just cut a little slower.
> Remember that video I posted with the little red 2145, that was 18x.325 semi chisel and that saw cut's the same speed as my stock 550 for comparison.
> Do you ever make boring cuts/plunge cuts.



If there's frozen mud or even ice in the bark I don't even reach for chisel chain, it only takes a few cuts for that sharp point to become worthless. Semi chisel is the only choice.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> If there's frozen mud or even ice in the bark I don't even reach for chisel chain, it only takes a few cuts for that sharp point to become worthless. Semi chisel is the only choice.


I cut a good amount of frozen or not frozen with a bit of mud with full chisel, but when it's both or it's very muddy I use semi .
I've got some videos cutting frozen wood, it's painfully slow, I imagine it being like cutting some of that Australian hard wood in the summer .
Good thing the drop bears here in Michigan hibernate in the winter .


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> I cut a good amount of frozen or not frozen with a bit of mud with full chisel, but when it's both or it's very muddy I use semi .
> I've got some videos cutting frozen wood, it's painfully slow, I imagine it being like cutting some of that Australian hard wood in the summer .
> Good thing the drop bears here in Michigan hibernate in the winter .



It seems that I'm either cutting dead ash, dead elm, or green oak, very little dead oak but my general rule of thumb is if it's dead/dry wood then I reach for semi chisel. If I'm felling a live tree I'll run full chisel. The noticeable speed difference doesn't bother me as with the semi, I know I can keep cutting without dealing with a dull chain. Stumping always gets semi as well. What works for one person isn't always ideal for another though.


----------



## MustangMike

Go Square, or go home, I use it for everything, including milling, and have cut lots of dead hard wood with it.

My angles for Square are 45* back, 45* down and tilt at 45*.

Like this:

http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Go Square, or go home, I use it for everything, including milling, and have cut lots of dead hard wood with it.
> 
> My angles for Square are 45* back, 45* down and tilt at 45*.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm



I want to go that route when cutting the green oak trees down. I figure I can hand file it and as long as I don't find anything catastrophic in the tree then a simple touch up is all that would be needed. Right now, I've got too many chains that I need to wear out first, I know they could be converted but it just doesn't seem that logical. Maybe I'll give in and order a few loops through Bailey's. One 28", and two 16" loops would be ideal. Perhaps I'll price them through the dealer first.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> If it had been all dead standing then it might have been better


Then I would have to drop it and limb it all. This is gravy. No limbs. Just dirty frozen green heavy hardwood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm glad you guys beought up semi chisel. I was going to ask about that. I just assumed semi chisel was for homeowner saws because of the anti kickback stuff. And thought full chisel was the way to go for real saws. I dont cut down live trees. All my stuff is scrounge. Dead standing or dead on the ground. Or like this place....pushed around with a dozer in the mud, frozen, snowed on and some been dead for a while and "aged". So is there a non-anti kickback semi chisel? Like the yellow oregon but semi? What chain is that? And if I got into square ground how do you file that stuff?


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm glad you guys beought up semi chisel. I was going to ask about that. I just assumed semi chisel was for homeowner saws because of the anti kickback stuff. And thought full chisel was the way to go for real saws. I dont cut down live trees. All my stuff is scrounge. Dead standing or dead on the ground. Or like this place....pushed around with a dozer in the mud, frozen, snowed on and some been dead for a while and "aged". So is there a non-anti kickback semi chisel? Like the yellow oregon but semi? What chain is that? And if I got into square ground how do you file that stuff?


Quit buying your chains at Home Depot. Go get a loop of Stihl rs and let us know what you think.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I only have one HD green chain. The rest is full chisel. And Still doesn't make .325/.050 66DL. It would have to be a custom loop.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Looks like they make it but it "Stihl" says "clean wood with limited contact with dirt and abrasives"

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...in-Loop-23RS-66-Drive-Links-3637-005-0066.axd


----------



## JustJeff

Try the rm. they say it stays sharp longer. I’ve never tried it myself. I’ve used the Oregon which you can put a wicked edge on and the Stihl rs which I feel like I can tell the difference when I’m filing. The Stihl seems to hold the edge longer in my opinion. I only keep one spare and have never used it. I can cut hard for several hours before there is a difference. I usually stop for a break before that point because I’m getting soft. In between panting and gasping and guzzling water, I’ll touch it up with the file and it’s good to go.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I only have one HD green chain. The rest is full chisel. And Still doesn't make .325/.050 66DL. It would have to be a custom loop.


i had that size made for my J-Red at my Stihl shop. around $23. non-safety type.


----------



## James Miller

With nothing to scrounge and after reading the 241 to .325 chain thread the gears in my head started turning. Grabbed a poulan 2300 bar and my cs490 and this is what I got. 
Chain adjuster and oiler line up perfect. Talked to homelite410 about getting a 3/8 lp rim maid then figure out the DL count for the chain. If I wanted to try it with the .325 rim I'd need 57 DL. I think this saw will run very well with 3/8 lp.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Still doesn't make .325/.050 66DL. It would have to be a custom loop.


A full service dealer gets chain in 100' rolls and will make any length you want. Or they can order a loop for you, if it is not a style that they normally stock.



James Miller said:


> If I wanted to try it with the .325 rim I'd need 57 DL.


Most of those bars run 56DL in 3/8 low profile. ECHO branded bars usually require 57DL, just so that you go back to the ECHO dealer for replacements. Not sure about .325.

Philbert


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge of the day. Mostly ash and small amount of walnut Beautiful day for working outside.


----------



## foxtrot5

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 631499
> View attachment 631500
> View attachment 631501
> Scrounge of the day. Mostly ash and small amount of walnut Beautiful day for working outside.



Well now I have a reason to try and get my old lawn tractor up and running. Somehow I never thought of using it to pull wood around. I wonder if I could somehow disconnect the cutting deck and use the shaft to power something more useful...


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Try the rm. they say it stays sharp longer. I’ve never tried it myself. I’ve used the Oregon which you can put a wicked edge on and the Stihl rs which I feel like I can tell the difference when I’m filing. The Stihl seems to hold the edge longer in my opinion. I only keep one spare and have never used it. I can cut hard for several hours before there is a difference. I usually stop for a break before that point because I’m getting soft. In between panting and gasping and guzzling water, I’ll touch it up with the file and it’s good to go.


Great choice for dirty wood.


woodchip rookie said:


> Then I would have to drop it and limb it all. This is gravy. No limbs. Just dirty frozen green heavy hardwood.


I meant previously dead standing. 
That's what most my big pile is, I try to avoid green wood anymore as I have to store it in order to season it.
That being said green wood cuts a lot easier and faster .


----------



## MustangMike

Full Chisel (Stihl RS) converts to square just as easily as starting with square. Just do the corners first, and every time you sharpen it more of the tooth will be converted.


----------



## Westwood

Looking forward to reporting in on this thread. I'm on ~20 acres and a section of the utility lines run through it. I met with the tree crew a couple weeks ago and they need to clear 15' from each side of the lines. All hardwood too. He's leaving it all for me.


----------



## Toy4xchris

So the wife has informed me that if I want to continue my firewood addiction and keep cutting and collecting the wood I need to start selling some to make space for more. So I am going to start marketing camp fire bundles of mixed soft/hard wood and 55gal drum/trunk amounts seems like a lot of the city people around here might like the smaller amounts. Not trying to make a bunch of money just fund my addiction and maybe my other addiction offroading. 
There is always a lot of people giving wood away around here and I have more dead pine than I know what to do with.


----------



## chipper1

Westwood said:


> Looking forward to reporting in on this thread. I'm on ~20 acres and a section of the utility lines run through it. I met with the tree crew a couple weeks ago and they need to clear 15' from each side of the lines. All hardwood too. He's leaving it all for me.


Welcome to AS WW.
I replied to the thread you started on what saw to buy.
Hope you get what you need.
Looking forward to seeing your pictures of cutting here.
Brett


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> A full service dealer gets chain in 100' rolls and will make any length you want. Or they can order a loop for you, if it is not a style that they normally stock.
> 
> 
> Most of those bars run 56DL in 3/8 low profile. ECHO branded bars usually require 57DL, just so that you go back to the ECHO dealer for replacements. Not sure about .325.
> 
> Philbert


If I like the way it cuts I'll go to something in the ko95 pattern as it should allow me to use 56 DL chains. I used the poulan bar cause I had it. The 3400 and 590 will swap bars so figured the 2300 bar might work on the 490 and it did.


----------



## Buckshot00

foxtrot5 said:


> Well now I have a reason to try and get my old lawn tractor up and running. Somehow I never thought of using it to pull wood around. I wonder if I could somehow disconnect the cutting deck and use the shaft to power something more useful...


Go for it. I used the mower last year because there was a tree blocking the path I use. I used my tahoe the other day to haul a load out but to me the mower is more fun. The wood is right behind my house. Good luck.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Full Chisel (Stihl RS) converts to square just as easily as starting with square. Just do the corners first, and every time you sharpen it more of the tooth will be converted.


Or if that seems too daunting it can be sent to someone with a silvery to convert it to square and then can be touched up with a file as needed.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Since the conversation with the wife I went and picked up a load of poplar


----------



## cantoo

Toyxchris, if you have dead pine then google " Swedish candles". You'll get more money for less work and less wood.


----------



## Toy4xchris

cantoo said:


> Toyxchris, if you have dead pine then google " Swedish candles". You'll get more money for less work and less wood.
> View attachment 631567


That's a great idea didn't even think of those. I've made them before and see them at home Depot and stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Went to a snowmobile museum while in my trip. Apparently McCulloch made more than just chainsaws.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Story time...

I posted about a week ago about a locked up nose sprocket on my 445/550 bar. Happened on the 550. The replacement bar the dealer gave me went on the 445 because I bought an oregon pro lite and put that on the 550. 2 tanks on the 445 and the sprocket on the new bar locked up. Thats 2 in a week. Took the bars back today. They swapped me for 2 more pro lites. Then bought 6 chains for the 445/550, 2 chains for the t540, two 20" and two 32" chains for the 395. So now I have 3 brand new 16" Oregon Pro-Lite bars, a total of four 12" t540 chains, eight 16" chains for the 445/550, four 20" and four 32" chains for the 395. With ONE 325 file and ONE 3/8" file. *DOH*!!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 631619
> Went to a snowmobile museum while in my trip.


A snowmobile museum. About as useful as a boot museum.


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> Story time...
> 
> I posted about a week ago about a locked up nose sprocket on my 445/550 bar. Happened on the 550. The replacement bar the dealer gave me went on the 445 because I bought an oregon pro lite and put that on the 550. 2 tanks on the 445 and the sprocket on the new bar locked up. Thats 2 in a week. Took the bars back today. They swapped me for 2 more pro lites. Then bought 6 chains for the 445/550, 2 chains for the t540, two 20" and two 32" chains for the 395. So now I have 3 brand new 16" Oregon Pro-Lite bars, a total of four 12" t540 chains, eight 16" chains for the 445/550, four 20" and four 32" chains for the 395. With ONE 325 file and ONE 3/8" file. *DOH*!!!!



Congratulations, you have CAD. [emoji47]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 631619
> Went to a snowmobile museum while in my trip. Apparently McCulloch made more than just chainsaws.


and its nothing more then a skidoo with a ton of "pig-lip stick"!!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Congratulations, you have CAD.


I do not.  I have all the saws I need.


----------



## Jakers

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not.  I have all the saws I need.


I said that once....


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not.  I have all the saws I need.



Do not.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not.  I have all the saws I need.



It isn't about how many you "need". "need" does not come into it. Now if it were 'how many you* want'...

*


----------



## abbott295

It sounds like you need a dose of chainsaw file acquisition disease now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yes. I NEED files. And even if I had all the saws I WANT, I'm not sure what other saw I would even want. Unless I changed the 395 over to .404 and kept a 20" on a 576AT.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Do not.


Doo too


----------



## Conquistador3

It looks like will be a pretty miserable time for scrounging. 
Usually this time of the year there's always a lot to of free stuff to cut but this year nothing. I know where there's some free English walnut but I honestly don't like burning the stuff and to make matters worse it's piled straight on the ground, so who knows how much it's rotten. I had been promised a lot of Black locust and some Downy oak in return for taking the trees down but apparently the owner changed his mind and will keep the trees. 
So I am basically stuck here with a dwindling supply of firewood.
My mother told me of a pile of abandoned ash and poplar trunks I could salvage, but as I cannot even find whom the land they are on belongs to I don't trust taking them. 
With the woods straight behind me having become so hard to access (despite their communal status... yes, there's a pending lawsuit) I'll need to get inventive here... maybe become some sort of tree-stealing ninja.


----------



## James Miller

@rarefish383 not a great picture but here's the Dart in hibernation. Dad keeps the main door locked down with a Master lock so no pics of the business end.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Doo too


The first step to getting help is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not.  I have all the saws I need.


Same here. oops wait a minute i'll be right back......... sorry had to go look at something. https://york.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=CHAINSAWS&sort=rel


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 631757
> @rarefish383 not a great picture but here's the Dart in hibernation. Dad keeps the main door locked down with a Master lock so no pics of the business end.


That looks nice just sittin there. That's the same color and black vinyl top one of my high school Darts had. But, it had the hood and stripe delete, so it had a flat hood and no stripe. It was a 340 Swinger. Do you know a good Mopar body guy? I'd like to get to work on my 68. It's completely disassembled and media blasted, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> The first step to getting help is admitting you have a problem.


I do not have a problem. I only have 6 chainsaws and I'm trying to get rid of 2 of them.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not have a problem. I only have 6 chainsaws and I'm trying to get rid of 2 of them.


you know that there is 5 stages of addiction with the first being denial


----------



## foxtrot5

Conquistador3 said:


> ...(despite their communal status... yes, there's a pending lawsuit) I'll need to get inventive here... maybe become some sort of tree-stealing ninja.



Well now you've got me curious about the lawsuit. And I'm imagining your neighbor waking up one morning and noticing all his trees are gone while your firewood piles have substantially grown!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I do not have a problem. I only have 6 chainsaws and I'm trying to get rid of 2 of them.


What 2 might those be.


----------



## turnkey4099

Conquistador3 said:


> It looks like will be a pretty miserable time for scrounging.
> Usually this time of the year there's always a lot to of free stuff to cut but this year nothing. I know where there's some free English walnut but I honestly don't like burning the stuff and to make matters worse it's piled straight on the ground, so who knows how much it's rotten. I had been promised a lot of Black locust and some Downy oak in return for taking the trees down but apparently the owner changed his mind and will keep the trees.
> So I am basically stuck here with a dwindling supply of firewood.
> My mother told me of a pile of abandoned ash and poplar trunks I could salvage, but as I cannot even find whom the land they are on belongs to I don't trust taking them.
> With the woods straight behind me having become so hard to access (despite their communal status... yes, there's a pending lawsuit) I'll need to get inventive here... maybe become some sort of tree-stealing ninja.



Visit your county tax assessor's office. By law they ahve to tell who is paying the taxes on any property you can point out on a map. I have made some great Black Locust scores that way.


----------



## svk

Our county has an online plat map you can look up owner info.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here is my little elm pile. Might have a 1/2 a load left to haul home. Doesn't look like much but all would have gone on the brush pile if I hadn't taken it.

Will cut most with the saw rig. Little to no splitting here.


----------



## Cowboy254

Conquistador3 said:


> With the woods straight behind me having become so hard to access (despite their communal status... yes, there's a pending lawsuit) I'll need to get inventive here... maybe become some sort of tree-stealing ninja.



So you would normally be able to pop out the back and take stuff that's lying down? What's the lawsuit about, people dropping trees maybe?

Over here it is not legal to just go up into the bush and cut wood any more (not that that stops many people) but there are designated areas where people can cut wood that is already on the ground for personal firewood purposes. They rotate the areas a bit. It was a government attempt to lock up more bushland for more of the time while throwing a bone to the locals. You can cut a maximum of 16 cubes or a bit over 4 cord a year but it's normally slim pickins after several hundred people have gone through like locusts. Last year when I came across this one is a designated firewood collection area (in the end, we settled on red box as the most likely candidate @Jeffkrib)




There was an area there where people had dropped every tree in a 50m radius. Get caught doing that and you get 5 figure fines and they take all your stuff. One bloke got pinched cutting large amounts and selling it. Others go and cut a single trailer load then sell it and go back and get another which is difficult for the forestry police to stop. I got lucky with this tree since it had fallen less than a month or so prior, was green as grass and since it was October (heading towards summer) no-one was looking for wood so it was untouched. I have to head past that area again soon so I'll take the trailer and see if it is still there. You're not allowed to cut in these areas in the summer or winter months so it may well be. Red box is right up there on the density charts so it's worthwhile if I already have to go that way.


----------



## Cowboy254

sixonetonoffun said:


> Here is my little elm pile. Might have a 1/2 a load left to haul home. Doesn't look like much but all would have gone on the brush pile if I hadn't taken it.
> 
> Will cut most with the saw rig. Little to no splitting here.



Looks good! Also looks like you're channeling @dancan albeit without the spruce.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Elm burns decent. I will get an enormous red oak from the same place. Sort of payment for helping clear the fence line.

We have 2 large hairy to take down (small shed they grew next to) box elders left to do. Then I will post a pic of the pile of boxies we saved for the furnace in their shop.

Burns fast but doesn't matter there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> What 2 might those be.


A Poulan 3314 and a Craftsman 5020. Both with cases. 3 chains with the Poulan. 2 chains with the craftsman. New bar on the craftsman. $100 for both but I wont ship.


----------



## muddstopper

#@$% %$# 55 chainsaw. I have had this 55 saw setting on my bench for a year just waiting for me to put it together. Loss/misplaced all the bolts, broke the new ring installing the cyl. Things just keep getting worse. Did a little horse tradeing for a 51 to rob screws out of, but fixed it and traded it to my brother for his old worn out 50. Started last night taking the 50 apart and noticed right off the screws where different. Instead of allen head they where hex head. OK, as long as they will work they should be fine. Put cyl on the 55 and start to put the bolts in and the flange under the hex head wont drop thru the holes in the cyl. While going thru all my parts boxes I find enough head bolts to bolt head on. Time for flywheel. Took nut off 50 flywheel to put on the 55. started it and hit with with my 1/4impact and the nut didnt want to run up. Holding the flywheel with my hand and a little more tat tat tat and crank shaft starts spinning. Cut the keyway out of the flywheel. Well %&^$, Reverse impact and Nut comes off but looks like it pulled the threads off the crank. A 55 has a different thread pitch than a 50, who would have thought. Knock the flywheel off the 50 and another surprise. A 50 has a half moon keyway in the crank, and it wont work in a 55. Now I am competely Pissed. Decide to just pull the top end back off the 55 and bolt it to the 50 and make a 55 out of the 50. No go, the cyl has the same bolt pattern, but it wont fit down in the block of the 50. OK, now I have a torn down 50 on the bench and a partial 55 with new bearings and seals and a buggered crankshaft threads, and I still dont have enough parts too build a chainsaw. I think now the plans are to find another 55 or 51 for a parts saw and order a 44mm ring and change out the carb and choke on the 50. Saws might just set for another year, but they are coming off the bench. Will put in a box in the darkest corner of the shop and try to forget about them.


----------



## svk

Welcome to my week Bill! Misery loves company!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thread chaser? Or they really mashed?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I have a 55c/p head on my 50, it requires some time with the dremel, but it will fit.


----------



## muddstopper

sixonetonoffun said:


> Thread chaser? Or they really mashed?


Just the first couple of threads, I can fix it, just dont want to. this saw is like a bad plague.. Everytime I start to work on it, I find something else that needs fixing.

Matt, I know I can open the case up 2 mm and make it work, but I hate the chokes on those older 50's. I am just going to do a cheap ring job and send it down the road. I can make my flywheel work without the keyway, but 55 part saws are usually pretty cheap. I'll let it sit while I look around for something cheap.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The choke is absolutely the WORST!! Convert it to the 55choke with its carb and top cover


----------



## Cody

sixonetonoffun said:


> Elm burns decent. I will get an enormous red oak from the same place. Sort of payment for helping clear the fence line.
> 
> We have 2 large hairy to take down (small shed they grew next to) box elders left to do. Then I will post a pic of the pile of boxies we saved for the furnace in their shop.
> 
> Burns fast but doesn't matter there.



Elm doesn't have the BTU's that oak does, but it's the burn characteristic that I like about it. It just seems to coal up faster, and the coals will last longer than oak. Burning some as we speak, er, type.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah we just don't have much around here any more. Getting so I don't know what to plant any more. All my favorite trees seem to be at risk. Cherry seems to do pretty good yet.


----------



## Conquistador3

foxtrot5 said:


> Well now you've got me curious about the lawsuit. And I'm imagining your neighbor waking up one morning and noticing all his trees are gone while your firewood piles have substantially grown!



The lawsuit is against the owner of one of the neighboring properties for trying to restrict access to part of the wood without having any title to it.


----------



## nighthunter

First proper snow of the year


----------



## nighthunter

It's hard to get good workers these days. This fellow just stands around all day


----------



## woodchip rookie

That's because you handed him a Stihl.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dual dogs on a 550? Is there a factory bolt on kit for it? Or any 3rd party people making a set?


----------



## James Miller

The weather still sucks so I played with the 3/8 lp 490 idea a little more. Fired up the scale and got some weights.
First up 490 PH one of the lightest 50cc saws available.
Next 16" 3/8 lp bar and chain.
And last 16" .325 bar and chain￼.
Its only 5-6 ounces difference between the two bar and chain combos. Mounted to the saw it feels like alot more. This weather needs to change before I decide to pick up a 3/8 50 bar and do a full blown test with all 3 sizes.


----------



## Conquistador3

You people weigh your chainsaws?


----------



## farmer steve

Conquistador3 said:


> You people weigh your chainsaws?


sure do!!! every respectable saw owner here has a scale in the shop.


----------



## svk

I didn't pay a lot of attention to your earlier posts about the conversion. What was the reason again?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont even have a scale in my bathroom.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont even have a scale in my bathroom.


i don't either. it's in the shop.


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> You people weigh your chainsaws?


I just happened to have a scale and a saw so why not. People maid a big deal about the 261v2 being 10.8 pounds 490-501 where there for a few years already. Or the 462 that doesn't have any better specs the a 15 year old Dolmar .



svk said:


> I didn't pay a lot of attention to your earlier posts about the conversion. What was the reason again?


Bored the weather sucks, nothing to cut here. I read threw the thread about converting a 241 to 18" .325 and that got the ball rolling.


----------



## rarefish383

Conquistador3 said:


> You people weigh your chainsaws?


Of course not, you just match the bar to the wood, 36", 25", 20", or 16". Then you decide what color scheme you are going for that day, Homelite red or Homelite blue, Stihl orange, Mac yellow. I've got more things to worry about than how much a chain weighs, like if my truck can pull the weight of all the saws I throw in the back, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

The real reason for the scale is my FIL ships powder coated Corvette calipers all over the world. But it is in the shop.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I take that back. I have a powder scale on the reloading bench. But it wont weigh a chainsaw.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 632068
> The real reason for the scale is my FIL ships powder coated Corvette calipers all over the world. But it is in the shop.


I was just joking, I have a postal scale. I usually use it for weighing ax heads, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I was just joking, I have a postal scale. I usually use it for weighing ax heads, Joe.


I figured you didn't need a scale you can just say heavy beside the big older saws


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> It's hard to get good workers these days. This fellow just stands around all dayView attachment 632023


He's fresh back from the latest health and safety courses. The safety geniuses have had the epiphany that by issuing H&S rules that force us to stand around doing SFA they'll improve the safety record of the industry.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> doing SFA


'SFA' =?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Sweet fanny adams


----------



## panolo

Cut a tree for a buddy that was hung up. Think it was basswood? I've maybe cut one before. Got to use the 24" bar on the 288 and it rips pretty good. Also tried some husky chain for the first time. Worked well and threw nice chips.


----------



## James Miller

Chit truck all is my guess


----------



## dancan

Seweet **** All ...


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I just happened to have a scale and a saw so why not. People maid a big deal about the 261v2 being 10.8 pounds 490-501 where there for a few years already. Or the 462 that doesn't have any better specs the a 15 year old Dolmar .
> 
> Bored the weather sucks, nothing to cut here. I read threw the thread about converting a 241 to 18" .325 and that got the ball rolling.


were't no snow down your way this morning. we stihl have inches of ice up here on the hill. no scrounging for a while.


----------



## KiwiBro

snow freeze angel


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> snow freeze angel


Seriously Figgin Assenine?


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> no scrounging for a while.


Here either. Decided to be Ohio again instead of Wisconsin. Or Eastconsin. Been just at or above feezin and rain. "The Pile" is in the middle of a mudpit. However, that dude said he was gonna drag some wood up to the entrance so I could get to it on nasty days. Good and bad. Accessable. But even more mud on the logs. I'm gonna be a filin fool by the time I get done with this pile. I havent been up there in a couple days. Wonder if he moved any.


----------



## dancan

SFA is all I got this weekend in the scrounged wood department , rain , lotsa rain 
I did scrounge up a saw today .







35 Cnd Pesos


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> He's fresh back from the latest health and safety courses. The safety geniuses have had the epiphany that by issuing H&S rules that force us to stand around doing SFA they'll improve the safety record of the industry.


That's every industry. More safety rules meens less common sense. Iv seen more people hurt in the past 5 years at my job then the first 5 years when they had no safety program.


----------



## dancan

Scandinavian Forest Ax .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Only good thing about this crap ass forecast is I'll be burning less wood. Guess I need to fire up the studio and play some. My sister came over to record some songs yesterday and I had all kinds of stuff not workin since the equipment has been sitting so long.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> were't no snow down your way this morning. we stihl have inches of ice up here on the hill. no scrounging for a while.


Its a swamp here. Tried to drive the truck to the burn pile and it just wanted to slide sideways down the hill. Takes forever to dry out.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Iv seen more people hurt in the past 5 years at my job then the first 5 years when they had no safety program.


More injured or more injuries reported?




Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

I don't think we've gone below 95% humidity during the day for the last three days. Condensation is forming on almost everything. Starting to get a little more loopy than usual. What does the safety manual say about that? Can I continue if i wear ear plugs under my ear muffs? What about if I place four more road cones and warning signs around the job that's almost a mile off the road? If i put the spark arresters back on my saw will it help me become more situationally aware?


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> I don't think we've gone below 95% humidity during the day for the last three days. Condensation is forming on almost everything. Starting to get a little more loopy than usual.


Our safety manuals would say to provide more breaks when the weather is oppressive, along with cooling / heating facilities. 

Also, to screen out loopy workers using power tools.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> SFA is all I got this weekend in the scrounged wood department , rain , lotsa rain
> I did scrounge up a saw today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Cnd Pesos


this just popped up on my local C/L this morning. @woodchip rookie. i think i need another saw.
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/d/chainsaw/6491787961.html


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Our safety manuals would say to provide more breaks when the weather is oppressive, along with cooling / heating facilities.
> 
> Also, to screen out loopy workers using power tools.
> 
> Philbert


Such is the conditioning of workers to following paths described and codified in safety manuals, they'll not only dutifully abide by such proclamations but become conditioned towards relying SOLELY upon them, because it's easier for the safety empire builders to ensure a steady demand for their intervention by producing robots than teaching situational awareness in the context of the varied job sites those workers attend. I'm not against minimum standards but lament the breathtakingly short-sighted dismissal of on-site awareness conditioning. At least here in NZ. If I'm not mistaken you teach chainsaw safety or some sort of related instruction? That's the sorts of minimum standards that I feel can be useful. But the intervention, at least here, has gone too loco for words.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> View attachment 632092
> View attachment 632093
> View attachment 632094
> Cut a tree for a buddy that was hung up. Think it was basswood? I've maybe cut one before. Got to use the 24" bar on the 288 and it rips pretty good. Also tried some husky chain for the first time. Worked well and threw nice chips.


I'd say most likely. I cut a few this summer to get some carving wood for my grandpa. They are usually real white like your outer wood but a few had some brown core like yours. Super light even when green and of course makes the saw feel powerful.


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> this just popped up on my local C/L this morning. @woodchip rookie. i think i need another saw.
> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/d/chainsaw/6491787961.html


I "saw" that this morning also. Made me think of all the "old saw" guys. You are over in Lancaster?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I "saw" that this morning also. Made me think of all the "old saw" guys. You are over in Lancaster?


west of york. east of gettysburg.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> More injured or more injuries reported?
> 
> View attachment 632101
> 
> 
> Philbert


No one reports anything unless there's body parts missing. If you report an injury you might as well start looking for another job.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I "saw" that this morning also. Made me think of all the "old saw" guys. You are over in Lancaster?


you lookin for another saw?


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> It's hard to get good workers these days. This fellow just stands around all dayView attachment 632023



At least you have h im trained in the use of PPE!


----------



## greendohn

Scrounging?
Yeah, a few small loads here and there.
The Great White Hope ain't a'skeered to get it home


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> you lookin for another saw?


Everyone's always looking for another saw.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> you lookin for another saw?


I've got a ryobi that I hopped up with a MS241 badge for sale. Freight might kill it though. Maybe Cowgirl will tell Cowboy to get his own.


----------



## greendohn




----------



## greendohn




----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> you lookin for another saw?


Absolutely not. I was looking for tool bags. Seriously. I have so many chains n stuff now I had to seperate 325, 3/8LP and 3/8 stuff. The 325 bag is the biggest. I had a an extra tool bag for the 3/8 stuff but I dont have a bag for the 3/8LP stuff for my t540


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Absolutely not. I was looking for tool bags. Seriously. I have so many chains n stuff now I had to seperate 325, 3/8LP and 3/8 stuff. The 325 bag is the biggest. I had a an extra tool bag for the 3/8 stuff but I dont have a bag for the 3/8LP stuff for my t540


Be right back. Off to take a pic of my b&c tube.

Fits across back seat, or tray. Thought about mounting it under the forward roof rack but never got a round tuit. Tuff, waterproof. Might spark an idea or two.


----------



## greendohn

Couple more from earlier this winter


----------



## MechanicMatt

dancan said:


> SFA is all I got this weekend in the scrounged wood department , rain , lotsa rain
> I did scrounge up a saw today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Cnd Pesos



Dancan, that is one hot 50cc saw, if my memory serves me right. Not sure on shipping from Canukinstein to Murica, but if you ever want to let her go, give me a ring. If I remember right, properly built it’ll run with a 346xp.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Be right back. Off to take a pic of my b&c tube.
> 
> Fits across back seat, or tray. Thought about mounting it under the forward roof rack but never got a round tuit. Tuff, waterproof. Might spark an idea or two.
> View attachment 632139


Cool idea but my spare 16" 325 bar fits in the rigid bag so the only spare bar I would carry is the 32 for the 395. I found 2 Dewalt tool bags in the woodshop I forgot I had. One for the t540 stuff and another for the wierd tools that come with the t540/550. Random extra screnches, screwdrivers and allen wrenches but I have never had to use an allen wrench on my saws. Yet. Now I need just one more toolbag for all my dremel stuff. I robbed one of the bags for the saw stuff and those molded plastic cases that come with the dremels suck. They fit everything in there so tight it doesnt really go back in the case then if you buy extra tools/attachments no way do they fit.


----------



## Philbert

We could easily start a few new threads on this, but I want to respond to a few things:


KiwiBro said:


> . . . they'll not only dutifully abide by such proclamations but become conditioned towards relying SOLELY upon them . . .



That would be a failure of your training, if true. Too often I hear guys claim that they don't need all this safety ****; they just need '_experience_'. Problem is that they have to survive to get that experience, my favorite definition being, _'Experience: a series of non-fatal accidents'_. Basic safety training, PPE, procedures, etc. have to go hand-in-hand with learning the stuff that books can't teach you.

The other is the '_survivor bias_': when one or more guys protest that they have done something a certain way for '_a hundred years_' (or more!) and never gotten hurt / killed. Obviously, the guys who did die can't chime in. But when folks step back and look from a larger perspective, there are certain trends or common situations in any workplace where injuries are predictable. These are what drive 'new' standards, procedures, regulations, etc. Every crew should not have to experience an injury or 'near miss' personally to gain this awareness, let alone the guys who cut corners.



KiwiBro said:


> But the intervention, at least here, has gone too loco for words.


Can't comment on your specific situation, as I am on the other side of the world (but would love to visit someday)!

Back to killing deer, or whatever this thread is normally about . . .

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> We could easily start a few new threads on this, but I want to respond to a few things:
> 
> 
> That would be a failure of your training, if true...have to go hand-in-hand with learning the stuff that books can't teach you.


That's where the over-reliance upon prescriptions and proclamations from the safety industry fails. For they don't prescribe/value/endorse nor enforce anywhere near enough, adequate training. Here, they are themselves victims of a crazy self-reinforcing feedback loop that actually doesn't see the bigger picture. There's only so much situational awareness that can be learned from a book/safety manual. In my opinion it's the most critical aspect of staying safe. Long before the chain brake is engaged or the chaps stop a flaying chain, the brain needs to be and stay engaged in not just the task at hand but the overall picture. If I had to make a choice between authorities enforcing all the PPE/site-safety requirements or enforcing an apprenticeship framework so on-site training was considered the foremost safety factor, I'd ditch the PPE/safety manual route in a heartbeat.


----------



## Philbert

I don't think that they have to be exclusive. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Same here. oops wait a minute i'll be right back......... sorry had to go look at something. https://york.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=CHAINSAWS&sort=rel


It's a husky, it's a husky, it's a husky, it's a husky, it's a husky .
https://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/d/husqvarna-550xp-saw/6466461522.html


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> View attachment 632092
> View attachment 632093
> View attachment 632094
> Cut a tree for a buddy that was hung up. Think it was basswood? I've maybe cut one before. Got to use the 24" bar on the 288 and it rips pretty good. Also tried some husky chain for the first time. Worked well and threw nice chips.


You enjoying the 288 these days.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Here either. Decided to be Ohio again instead of Wisconsin. Or Eastconsin. Been just at or above feezin and rain. "The Pile" is in the middle of a mudpit. However, that dude said he was gonna drag some wood up to the entrance so I could get to it on nasty days. Good and bad. Accessable. But even more mud on the logs. I'm gonna be a filin fool by the time I get done with this pile. I havent been up there in a couple days. Wonder if he moved any.


It would be great if he had a thumb to grab some and carry it without dragging it.
Another great tip when cutting muddy wood is be sure not to pull the mud through the cut. Sometimes you can do this just by switching which side your bucking the rounds from, other times I use a bore/plunge cut just below the mud if it's on the top of the log(happens plenty when they are drug or skidded) and then cut up from the bored cut and out the top before cutting through the rest of the log. It takes extra steps and a bit more time, but if it saves my chain for the whole tank on dirty wood it's a trick worth knowing.
This log had a lot of mud on the top, especially the back top, hard to see it on the bark and with the camera angle(the purpose of the video wasn't to illustrate that), but you can see the mud on the end of the log.


----------



## chipper1

greendohn said:


> View attachment 632150
> 
> Couple more from earlier this winter


Looks like some nice loads, and some great saws, 2172 .
Any more pictures of the fresh barn build, always looking for ideas .


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> I don't think that they have to be exclusive.
> 
> Philbert


I don't see a problem with trying to make things safer. The problem is the people making the rules have never left there comfy office. There just trying to make there bosses happy. They don't really care about the guy on the floor running the machine.


----------



## Cowboy254

greendohn said:


> View attachment 632149
> View attachment 632150
> 
> Couple more from earlier this winter



That's some nice scroungin' .


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> You enjoying the 288 these days.



Not enjoying a husky would be like saying you don't enjoy ice cream or Christmas  I got it running a little fat but that's easy enough to correct. Wood was pretty soft but like you said it should pull a 24" through there screaming and it does. Gotta get some seat time on a 372 still before I go spending my drinking money.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> I don't think that they have to be exclusive.
> 
> Philbert


 A pity we can't afford both and have instead focused on what I consider to be the wrong one. Without looking it up, take a guess how many forestry deaths here last year and how many were avoidable if only workers had worn their PPE, installed their roll cages, erected their signage, paid up their public liability insurance, got their chainsaw or other relevant 'tickets' (qualifications), and essentially followed the manuals that focus on the low-hanging fruit.
It's my contention many of them would still be alive if we focussed resources not on empire building safety industry types enforcing PPE, etc, etc, etc but instead spent the time and money building and enforcing an apprenticeship framework.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Dropped a few smaller dead trees over the weekend in my side yard started raining so I didn't get any pics or drag them out of the woods yet. hopefully sometime this weekend I will get them out of the woods and into the pile.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> A pity we can't afford both and have instead focused on what I consider to be the wrong one. Without looking it up, take a guess how many forestry deaths here last year and how many were avoidable if only workers had worn their PPE, installed their roll cages, erected their signage, paid up their public liability insurance, got their chainsaw or other relevant 'tickets' (qualifications), and essentially followed the manuals that focus on the low-hanging fruit.
> It's my contention many of them would still be alive if we focussed resources not on empire building safety industry types enforcing PPE, etc, etc, etc but instead spent the time and money building and enforcing an apprenticeship framework.


The worst part (atleast in the U.S.) is the gubmit agencies dont actually give a damn about any logger. Or miner. Or truck driver. Or construction worker. The safety industry generates millions. Thats what they actually care about. If they actually cared about you or me there wouldnt be a desk jockey making the rules.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> The worst part (atleast in the U.S.) is the gubmit agencies dont actually give a damn about any logger. Or miner. Or truck driver. Or construction worker. The safety industry generates millions. Thats what they actually care about. If they actually cared about you or me there wouldnt be a desk jockey making the rules.


********. Pure ********.

I've worked in safety at a professional level for over 30 years. I have worked with people in government, industry, insurance, trade unions, on shop floors, etc., in more types of workplaces than you can count. 

You have no idea what the **** you are talking about. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you say the gubmit cares, OK.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> ********. Pure ********.
> 
> I've worked in safety at a professional level for over 30 years. I have worked with people in government, industry, insurance, trade unions, on shop floors, etc., in more types of workplaces than you can count.
> 
> You have no idea what the **** you are talking about.
> 
> Philbert


You may be one of the few. Thanks for genuinely caring .
I think most who get into that type of work get in with good intentions, but those intentions go out the window when they get in the real world and need to pay their bills and are influenced by the outside powers that be.
I've been pulled over so many times and heard the ramblings of the safety police "we just care about your safety as well as the publics safety", then they let me leave with a blatant safety violation an a ticket. If you cared so much about me and everyone else why are you letting me leave, I would have respected both the position and their judgement/what they were saying if they would have shut my truck down and said you will have it fixed before it leaves.
I've worked in many types of jobs/sites/plant blah blah blah and seen "safety" through legalism and it typically make a worker no more safe than experience.
You can post the stats, I understand very well how they work. The last J O B I had was at a fortune 250 company who has over 11k employees world wide and a "very good" safety record on paper. We had cameras on every truck; back up and back up beepers), side cameras. If you had an accident on the clock and you were on my crew with 3 other guys we would do everything we could to get you back to the shop and punched out(even before the job was done) so it was not a loss time incident. Why did we do this, because if we didn't we would all loose our quarterly safety bonus(which also meant you automatically lost your annual safety bonus ), that's right everyone on the crew whether you did or didn't have any part and even if it was unavoidable by you(sorry, guess you were in the wrong place at the wrong time). Oh and lets be clear the boss wouldn't question it when you drove an hr out of the way to get the guy punched out so he could go to the med center, and would not go into what happened as his safety record would be effected by it. We also had our monthly safety meetings per the company, those did a lot of good not.
I can go on and on about it, including guys who were killed on the job, why cause they didn't follow the rules, no because of money.

That being said their was one thing I originally had a hard thing with at this company that I grew to appreciate, they had a no backing without a spotter policy. I had an issue with it because I was prideful, what can't I back a truck and a pup trailer, why did you hire me if you don't trust me . But I realize that backing accidents are a huge portion of trucking accidents, and one thing we had was a guy in the truck who could guide you back(on the road I didn't have that). It took me a while to get used to it, and also took me a while to get the guys used to it, but I figure their getting paid so they can get their butts out of the truck and spot me just in case. It was an automatic termination if you were caught backing without a spotter ordering a full walk around before backing.

Much of the rules and regs won't stop accidents as employers don't train on them, but only have manuals that they don't even make the employee read, but only sign a release saying they read it to cover their butts from a lawsuit.
Most truck drivers carry the book, whatever it's called, I was tested on it 25yrs ago, but couldn't tell you what the heck is in it today. I'll be back, I'm going to go read it real quick so I can be safer . Heck the DOT officers don't even know those books and they are the ones "policing", this is why they have their pet tickets, cause it's easy to write them up. More regulation hasn't made the trucking industry safer. I've said many times we don't need more rules we need more officers to enforce the rules we already have or the rules are worthless, that and to train people of the intent behind the laws.

I can go on and on, but folks want to talk about deer hunting and guns, that was funny .


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Not enjoying a husky would be like saying you don't enjoy ice cream or Christmas  I got it running a little fat but that's easy enough to correct. Wood was pretty soft but like you said it should pull a 24" through there screaming and it does. Gotta get some seat time on a 372 still before I go spending my drinking money.


If you need to get rid of it, you know who to call .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> You may be one of the few. Thanks for genuinely caring.


Jerks in every line of work. I have worked with a lot of knowledgable, dedicated people. Also seen my share of employers and employees 'cutting corners'.
Using a broad brush to cover everyone doesn't help anyone.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

71.6* in the house , it was 46* today dropping to 15* tonight , I guess I'll go throw some more spruce in the furnace .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> 71.6* in the house , it was 46* today dropping to 15* tonight , I guess I'll go throw some more spruce in the furnace .


----------



## JustJeff

Here in Canada health and safety is very serious. 30 years ago when I was staring out in the industry, I learned from the old guys and did all kinds of sketchy stuff because I didn’t know any better. Such as riding on a swing on a boom truck so I could weld something 40’ up. 
Now as a certified joint health and safety rep, I oversee training and mentoring young guys. There are several courses we do; forklifts, zoomboom/scissor lift, overhead crane, confined space, working at heights and fall arrest. Also during morning chats we bring up various safety items. This builds a culture and we are starting to see the young guys remind the older guys when they are doing something unsafe. I have seen some gnarly stuff in my day and personally I stand behind the safety culture.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> I guess I'll go throw some more spruce in the furnace .


"IN" or "AT"?!

I don't feed my furnace anything. I got the flue capped.


----------



## dancan

My oil furnace has been broken for 5 years , no worky .
My wood furnace has been as dependable as a brick , works as it should .
Throw scrounged wood in , heat comes out


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> 71.6* in the house , it was 46* today dropping to 15* tonight , I guess I'll go throw some more spruce in the furnace .



Ummmmm ... Maybe try some Oak!!!!!!!


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> My oil furnace has been broken for 5 years , no worky .
> My wood furnace has been as dependable as a brick , works as it should .
> Throw scrounged wood in , heat comes out


so sorry to say my stove must be broke! it heats me all winter long if I am home or away! but my stove must be broken!! it will not keep me cool in the warmer and hotter non winter month's no matter how much wood I fill it with!! so sorry to say "MY STOVE IS BROKEN" ????!! DANCAN,S must be working!! lol


----------



## dancan

Pffft , Oak , Shmoak ...

I was in the woodshed last Saturday getting wood to refill the woodrack by the house , since I knew that the temps are on the rise I threw the rounds of oak and rock maple that I had gotten from a 2014 scrounge off to the side for next years burning season .







Not big maple or oak but ,,,


----------



## dancan

My furnace doesn't have the AC option , that would be the only reason I'd get a heat pump lol
Some of my shop customers are not singing the praise of the heat pump this year , while we may not have snow on the ground , the temps are still cold and it's been an extra windy winter .


----------



## KiwiBro

Those of you in Canuckistan need to start felling and milling western red cedar. I just paid NZ$880 for 5 x 4m lengths of lumber here. I feel somewhat violated.


----------



## dancan

Keep on buyin , we need the money lol
We only have Eastern white cedar on this side , rare in my province but it grows like weeds in NewBrunswick 4 hours away .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chucker said:


> it will not keep me cool in the warmer and hotter non winter month's no matter how much wood I fill it with!!


duh....you're not posa use wood in the summer. Posa use snowballs.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Keep on buyin , we need the money lol
> We only have Eastern white cedar on this side , rare in my province but it grows like weeds in NewBrunswick 4 hours away .


Do you guys also make Vaseline? A complimentary tub of that with every WRC purchase would at least dull the pain a little. I passed the cost onto customer and was very grateful I could keep the offcuts, which I have already laminated into two blanks for paddles. No way I could justify the cost of a cedar paddle otherwise.


----------



## chucker

woodchip rookie said:


> duh....you're not posa use wood in the summer. Posa use snowballs.


?? where can I buy them at??


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Jerks in every line of work. I have worked with a lot of knowledgable, dedicated people. Also seen my share of employers and employees 'cutting corners'.
> Using a broad brush to cover everyone doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Philbert


Your right, 
From this side you don't have much opportunity to see very many who have gone into it for the right reasons and have stuck with it. 
In general I find there are few people who genuinely want to be at their jobs, when you take that into account my brush gets pretty wide too .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Here in Canada health and safety is very serious. 30 years ago when I was staring out in the industry, I learned from the old guys and did all kinds of sketchy stuff because I didn’t know any better. Such as riding on a swing on a boom truck so I could weld something 40’ up.
> Now as a certified joint health and safety rep, I oversee training and mentoring young guys. There are several courses we do; forklifts, zoomboom/scissor lift, overhead crane, confined space, working at heights and fall arrest. Also during morning chats we bring up various safety items. This builds a culture and we are starting to see the young guys remind the older guys when they are doing something unsafe. I have seen some gnarly stuff in my day and personally I stand behind the safety culture.


Training and safety are always good, and should be dished out in equal parts.
I believe things are different on your side of that big pond.
Whoops, I dropped my safety glasses lol.
I don't have this much experience yet .


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Here in Canada health and safety is very serious.


Here in the US, OSHA can fine *employers* for regulatory violations;
In Canada (or just Ontario?) _*employees*_ can also get fined for violating health and safety regs, as I understand it?

The OSHA regulations _allow_ for employees to be cited, but that section is not enforced, based on the presumption that the employer has control over the worksite.

_"(a) Each employer --
(1) shall furnish to each of his employees employment and a place of employment which are free from recognized hazards that are causing or are likely to cause death or serious physical harm to his employees;
(2) shall comply with occupational safety and health standards promulgated under this Act.
(b) Each employee shall comply with occupational safety and health standards and all rules, regulations, and orders issued pursuant to this Act which are applicable to his own actions and conduct." _OSHA General Duty Clause 29 USC 654 Section 5

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Here in the US, OSHA can fine *employers* for regulatory violations;
> In Canada (or just Ontario?) _*employees*_ can also get fined for violating health and safety regs, as I understand it?
> 
> The OSHA regulations _allow_ for employees to be cited, but that section is not enforced, based on the presumption that the employer has control over the worksite.
> 
> _"(a) Each employer --
> (1) shall furnish to each of his employees employment and a place of employment which are free from recognized hazards that are causing or are likely to cause death or serious physical harm to his employees;
> (2) shall comply with occupational safety and health standards promulgated under this Act.
> (b) Each employee shall comply with occupational safety and health standards and all rules, regulations, and orders issued pursuant to this Act which are applicable to his own actions and conduct." _OSHA General Duty Clause 29 USC 654 Section 5
> 
> Philbert


The reason that Canada is better at it is it cost the country since they pay for the individuals health care anyway.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Here in the US, OSHA can fine *employers* for regulatory violations;
> In Canada (or just Ontario?) _*employees*_ can also get fined for violating health and safety regs, as I understand it?
> 
> The OSHA regulations _allow_ for employees to be cited, but that section is not enforced, based on the presumption that the employer has control over the worksite.
> 
> _"(a) Each employer --
> (1) shall furnish to each of his employees employment and a place of employment which are free from recognized hazards that are causing or are likely to cause death or serious physical harm to his employees;
> (2) shall comply with occupational safety and health standards promulgated under this Act.
> (b) Each employee shall comply with occupational safety and health standards and all rules, regulations, and orders issued pursuant to this Act which are applicable to his own actions and conduct." _OSHA General Duty Clause 29 USC 654 Section 5
> 
> Philbert



@KiwiBro , I'm looking forward to seeing how those paddles come out.

Of all the derails I have read over the past 1411 pages, I must say that workplace safety is the least interesting I have read. This thread is meant to be about maple syrup, deer hunting, whiskey, fishing and guns. And now kayak paddles. Can we talk about something else, maybe even scrounging?


----------



## Conquistador3

Thread unsubscribed.


----------



## 95custmz

Conquistador3 said:


> Thread unsubscribed.



Boooo [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy, will do. They are a bit like chainsaws - there's always an excuse to try a slightly different one. I'm still in the experimental stage working out what suits me best but one thing I know for sure is that I'll never go back to a regular/euro paddle now I've found Greenland paddles.


----------



## farmer steve

goinjg to split some scrounged wood later this morning. to muddy to get to the woods. pics to follow later.


----------



## Conquistador3

95custmz said:


> Boooo [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll be back in a week or so to see if we are back to normal.
In the meantime you can find me talking chainsaws, brushcutters and the like.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chucker said:


> ?? where can I buy them at??


L.A., Hollywood, New Yorkistan, Chikaka...surely you can find enough snowflakes there to make some snowballs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Training and safety are always good, and should be dished out in equal parts.
> I believe things are different on your side of that big pond.
> Whoops, I dropped my safety glasses lol.
> I don't have this much experience yet .
> View attachment 632484


The thing that impresses me most about that pic is he had to carry the 2nd ladder up the 1st ladder with him.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Here in the US, OSHA can fine *employers* for regulatory violations;
> In Canada (or just Ontario?) _*employees*_ can also get fined for violating health and safety regs, as I understand it?
> 
> The OSHA regulations _allow_ for employees to be cited, but that section is not enforced, based on the presumption that the employer has control over the worksite.
> 
> _"(a) Each employer --
> (1) shall furnish to each of his employees employment and a place of employment which are free from recognized hazards that are causing or are likely to cause death or serious physical harm to his employees;
> (2) shall comply with occupational safety and health standards promulgated under this Act.
> (b) Each employee shall comply with occupational safety and health standards and all rules, regulations, and orders issued pursuant to this Act which are applicable to his own actions and conduct." _OSHA General Duty Clause 29 USC 654 Section 5
> 
> Philbert


Yes everyone can get fined. Company, supervisor and employee. However, it’s relatively rare. The fines usually happen when the ministry of labor has repeatedly gone into places who aren’t making the best effort to comply with the act. Or in an instance where there has been an injury or death. We just had a surprise visit last week and the guy was really nice. He wrote us up for a couple things but no big deals and no mention of fines. In talking to the guy, he told me he had investigated 17 deaths in 13 years on the job. All preventable.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Do you guys also make Vaseline? A complimentary tub of that with every WRC purchase would at least dull the pain a little. I passed the cost onto customer and was very grateful I could keep the offcuts, which I have already laminated into two blanks for paddles. No way I could justify the cost of a cedar paddle otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 632467


Those are going to look real nice. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> I have already laminated into two blanks for paddles. No way I could justify the cost of a cedar paddle otherwise.


Carved one of those many years ago from a single plank. Roughed it out on a band saw, and finished with a spoke shave. Quickly realized that laminating would be the better way to go.

Philbert


----------



## Buckshot00

Started a new scrounge today. Will post pics tomorrow. Maybe, depending on the weather.


----------



## farmer steve

didn't get as much split as i wanted due to a sheep that wants to have lambs.( stihl waitin after all day) i did get some hickory split and stacked though. most was good but had a few punky pieces. it'll burn though. almost 3 buckets made the stack almost a 1/2 cord.


----------



## MustangMike

I've been busy as a one armed paper hanger all week with the taxes, but I'll start something anyway!

What wood do you guys think is toughest to split? My votes go to Elm, Black Birch and Norway Maple.

Your thoughts?

(While waiting for my 7:30 apt).


----------



## Cowboy254

Blue gum, grey box, of the species I'm familiar with.


----------



## svk

American elm is completely unsplittable unless it has two years plus out in the elements.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I don't know what Norway Maple is but Sugar Maple sucks. Heavy, wet, takes forever to dry, splits horribly, and leaves alot of coals in the stove. Only good thing about sugar is it burns long and nuclear.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> American elm is completely unsplittable unless it has two years plus out in the elements.


I think I had some of that. The only way I could even get it to split was go the wrong way. Like split it parallel with the growth rings instead of 90 degrees like everything else.


----------



## 95custmz

+1 on American Elm. Couldn't even split it with a 8 lb. maul. Another tough wood to split is River Birch.


----------



## greendohn

Scored this Ash before going into work today..of course it's stihl on the truck.


----------



## JustJeff

Any yard or field edge/fence line tree can be a paint to split. Elm needs two years in the rounds stacked and then splits not bad with the splitter. Otherwise you can have a 35 ton splitter and it just mashes that woven mess into a hairy birds nest. Also Manitoba maple/box elder seems to grow like a cork screw.


----------



## dancan

A knotty black spruce that grew at the edge of a field is really chitty to split up by hand .


----------



## nighthunter

Irish elm and sciock when dry


----------



## farmer steve

green hickory can be a bugger because of how stringy it is. leave the fiskars and maul in the shop!!!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Elm . Sycamore and Knoty Red Oak get the saw.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Not firewood but it was cold enough for a fire. Scrounged some tickets back in August and finally the day came L.A. Kings vs Carolina Hurricanes the wife is a huge Kings fan and thought since we moved cross country she would never see them play again.


----------



## DFK

Sweetgum has got to be on the Hard to Split list.

David


----------



## MustangMike

I'm surprised no one else mentioned Black Birch, often very stringy unless dry. Got to send the splitter all the way through it, and sometimes still finish it with the Fiskars.


----------



## Toy4xchris

DFK said:


> Sweetgum has got to be on the Hard to Split list.
> 
> David



I have a bunch of it and just split it with the chainsaw


----------



## Buckshot00

Started this yesterday but didn't get a chance to continue today. Swamp maple. lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Folded grain wire Ash. Please, never again!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ya...had enough twisted ash for a lifetime. Now I know what to look for


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Ya...had enough twisted ash for a lifetime. Now I know what to look for


I'd think the 395 would persuade anything to cooperate no matter how twisted.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> A knotty black spruce that grew at the edge of a field is really chitty to split up by hand .



Dunno what type it is but the spruce here is no fun either. Run splitter all the way and then chop strings. Just finished a small pile of rounds for a friend.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I'd think the 395 would persuade anything to cooperate no matter how twisted.


It would but at the time I didn't have that. All I had was a Poulan 3314. And a maul.


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> I'd think the 395 would persuade anything to cooperate no matter how twisted.



Yes...accept wire Ash, oh and brick ash (some of the tree was wire barbed and chicken, some brick, some was even washing line) destroyer of chain sharpness.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Yes...accept wire Ash, oh and brick ash (some of the tree was wire barbed and chicken, some brick, some was even washing line) destroyer of chain sharpness.


I understand cant use the saw if its packed full of metal. My brother had a tree taken down in his yard awhile back. Some one had filled it with concrete. Tree guy wasn't happy when he found that with the saw.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Uhh I seen a tree that I will be getting grown with hog wire in it. Am hoping to get high enough to miss it. On second thought maybe a pass on that's a better plan.


----------



## farmer steve

had a tree trimmer guy stop tonite and ask me if i wanted some wood.  he said don't worry all hard wood no pine. i told him i'd take spruce though.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> had a tree trimmer guy stop tonite and ask me if i wanted some wood.  he said don't worry all hard wood no pine. i told him i'd take spruce though.


It will be all poplar . Its a hard wood but might as well be pine.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's all better than snowballs.


----------



## dancan

Nothing wrong with pine , very low ash content and it also will make great kindling.


----------



## crowbuster

sixonetonoffun said:


> Uhh I seen a tree that I will be getting grown with hog wire in it. Am hoping to get high enough to miss it. On second thought maybe a pass on that's a better plan.



Get a buddy with a metal detector to show where the panel stops and just stay above it.


----------



## Cowboy254

The stringiness I've seen on some of the elm that you blokes cut is completely foreign to me and I can see how it just doesn't give up and you need to keep chopping and fighting it all the way. The difficulty splitting many of our eucalypts here is the hardness as well as the interlocking of the grain but not the stringiness. Blue gum is splittable when green if you work your way around the rings (no way you can split it across) even if it takes half a dozen hits to open up a crack but when it is dry - forget it. It has the greatest differential of the eucalypts in terms of its hardness when dry as opposed to green, it's nearly twice as hard when dry. 

Actually, one of the most difficult species I've tried to split was a variant of cedar (don't know what sort but it was a good sized tree and it was green). The wavy grained wood would just absorb every hit. It was a bit easier once it had dried out a bit but jeez, that was a pain.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Uhh I seen a tree that I will be getting grown with hog wire in it. Am hoping to get high enough to miss it. On second thought maybe a pass on that's a better plan.



Cuting a black locust in a fence row. Saw the 'wire scars' for a 3 wire fence. Moved up 6 inches and hit something else, possibly a bullet but it sounded a lot harder. Never did find out what it was after I had processed the wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wavey grain willow, that's another no-no. I can see why it makes good cricket bats. It felt like trying to split a piece of rubber block, just absorbed everything.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Nothing wrong with pine , very low ash content and it also will make great kindling.


people here have such a "shouldn't burn pine" mindset. not sure why. i always tell buyers what wood is in the mix i'm selling and they say sounds good as long as there's no pine. i tell them it's a good thing they don't live in Canada 'cause that's all they would get.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> people here have such a "shouldn't burn pine" mindset. not sure why. i always tell buyers what wood is in the mix i'm selling and they say sounds good as long as there's no pine. i tell them it's a good thing they don't live in Canada 'cause that's all they would get.


I could do pine during the day. Problem would be getting my wife to feed the stove while I'm sleeping. I'd for sure wake up to the furnace running and a cold wood stove


----------



## JustJeff

The coldest places on earth don’t have hardwood. Wonder how they survive? Lol. Here where hardwood is common, there is a taboo on burning softwood. Many people think it causes creosote which isn’t true. Out west and up north burning softwood is all they have. And as far as getting up in the middle of the night to load the stove? If I had to do that, it wouldn’t be long before I either got a bigger stove or upgraded the insulation and windows/doors in my home.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I only get 3hrs out of ash in the NC30. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## LondonNeil

Talking of ash...the other kind...I'm burning a load of black locust at the moment, and while it burns fine, quite long and low for me, like oak, it is producing a lot of ash. But then I'm used to a lot of softwood, which doesn't leave much ash at all.


----------



## James Miller

Trying to get a video up.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> Trying to get a video up.


I can't play the video what I'm I doing wrong


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> I can't play the video what I'm I doing wrong


same here.


----------



## James Miller

Not doing anything wrong it won't play for me either I'm trying to figure it out. That was my first try at putting a video up on the site.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> same here.


Your in the video


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Your in the video


maybe that's why!!!
this is what i get.


----------



## James Miller

Does the same thing for me. Maybe I should try it on the laptop instead of my phone.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Does the same thing for me. Maybe I should try it on the laptop instead of my phone.


that's what i'm on now. no worky


----------



## James Miller

@chipper1 help me out here.


----------



## farmer steve

@James Miller . what's the title of you vid?


----------



## James Miller

It's supposed to be Steve running Dave's 655bp.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> @James Miller . what's the title of you vid?


Farmer Steve and the 655bp.


----------



## farmer steve

this?


----------



## James Miller

Yep how did you get it to work?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Yep how did you get it to work?


i went to youtube and searched for it that's why i needed the title.


----------



## James Miller

I'm just trying to figure it out for future use. But that was the only video I had that's chainsaw/firewood related.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i went to youtube and searched for it that's why i needed the title.


Wonder why it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## farmer steve

i found this one too from Del.


----------



## MustangMike

Need to post vids from youtube, and select all the right options. A PITN sometimes.


----------



## nighthunter

That's a nice looking Poulan in the video


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> The coldest places on earth don’t have hardwood. Wonder how they survive? Lol. Here where hardwood is common, there is a taboo on burning softwood. Many people think it causes creosote which isn’t true. Out west and up north burning softwood is all they have. And as far as getting up in the middle of the night to load the stove? If I had to do that, it wouldn’t be long before I either got a bigger stove or upgraded the insulation and windows/doors in my home.



Yep. I burn a lot of willow and hve no problem of keeping a fire overnight. Just throw on a big piece. Same as when I was a kid, Put the biggest piece of pine handy on and go to bed.


----------



## Jakers

James Miller said:


> I'm just trying to figure it out for future use. But that was the only video I had that's chainsaw/firewood related.


On a computer:
Open the video on youtube, click the "Share" button, copy the "Embed Code" (should look similar to this - youtube-xw-YJ1Q3arA)
In the reply box here on ArboristSite, place the cursor where you want to insert the video (best to leave an empty line above the video), click the "Media" button in the grey area above the reply box (looks like two film strips), this will open the media prompt box, paste the "Embed Code" in the "Enter media URL:" text line, click the green "Embed" button on the lower left of the prompt box.

This should work for you. Another way to do it on the computer is to just right click on the thumbnail or tittle before you open it and use "copy link address", then paste that link in the "media" box as stated above

Edit: Ha! I guess even if you just put it in text in the reply box it automatically converts it. That wasn't supposed to show up as the actual video. I'll see if this fixes it......


----------



## farmer steve

not much today with all the mud. split some scrounged highly valuable black walnut. got this pile and it's already sold.


----------



## chipper1

Wow, you guys make a large task out of a small one.
When on the computer you pull up the video on youtube, copy the url, then paste it to the post done.
I will say I've had phones that would not allow me to no matter what I tried, I'm sure if I would have found a teenager or asked my older kids all would have been well .
Also a little tip for you guys(Steve ), don't just search "farm and garden" for a chainsaw use the search page on the craigslist homepage for your area. You may be surprised how many are in tools general and other random areas, many people listing stuff on CL have no idea what they are doing, and even those who do make plenty of mistakes when listing items.
Here's a nice one, I'm all about safety, and I really like all the orange, my kind of girl, getrdun.
Great idea, but if she hit my chain on the t post or scratches the front of the saw on it I'm gonna be upset .


----------



## Philbert

We have a couple of threads on cutting firewood to length like that. 

Philbert


----------



## chucker

chipper1 said:


> Wow, you guys make a large task out of a small one.
> When on the computer you pull up the video on youtube, copy the url, then paste it to the post done.
> I will say I've had phones that would not allow me to no matter what I tried, I'm sure if I would have found a teenager or asked my older kids all would have been well .
> Also a little tip for you guys(Steve ), don't just search "farm and garden" for a chainsaw use the search page on the craigslist homepage for your area. You may be surprised how many are in tools general and other random areas, many people listing stuff on CL have no idea what they are doing, and even those who do make plenty of mistakes when listing items.
> Here's a nice one, I'm all about safety, and I really like all the orange, my kind of girl, getrdun.
> Great idea, but if she hit my chain on the t post or scratches the front of the saw on it I'm gonna be upset .



all I can say is "if she used my 390 xp with a full comp, her mud flaps wood be like a solid front bumper made for a winch" or is that wench?? lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Here's a nice one, I'm all about safety, and I really like all the orange, my kind of girl, getrdun.
> Great idea, but if she hit my chain on the t post or scratches the front of the saw on it I'm gonna be upset .


 They completely missed the money shot!


----------



## Cowboy254

chucker said:


> all I can say is "if she used my 390 xp with a full comp, her mud flaps wood be like a solid front bumper made for a winch" or is that wench?? lol



I'm going to need a translation.


----------



## chucker

!! well mate, my nip's are bigger then hers from toten that hog saw for the last 6 years or so!! so her mud flopper's should be built like a brick poo-poo house ifen her's MaMa enough to play with a wood tool.. plain enough ?? mate?? lol


----------



## muddstopper

Had a buddy,Josh, bring his 357xp over this evening. Said it just quit running and wanted me to take a look at it. A pull on the starter rope suggested low compression so I hooked up the tester and 60psi. Josh, your saw is blown up. Can I fix it. Well I am sure I dont have any 357parts, but lets pull the top and see how bad it is. Plenty fo scoreing. Ring stuck on piston, lots of transfer on the cyl. Josh, you need a new top end, he didnt want to spend the money. OK, I have a ring that will fit, we can try to clean it up and see what happens. Pulled piston and the rod was black, the pin was blue. Josh, a ring aint going to fix this saw, did you check the gas to see if it had mix in it. so we dumped the gas and it was mixed, so I told him the saw probably has a air leak somewhere and the pin and rod bearing are toast. Case needs to be split and a new crank assembly and seals replaced, and a new top end. Well, I certainly aint going to spend that kind of money on it Josh said. Well then, sell it to me, nope, he wanted to keep it for a parts saw, said he had two more 357s. Put the new ring in it and it might last for years. I doubt it I said, bet you dont get one load of firewood cut before it blows the crank or rod bearing and possibly destroys the case. Well its junk the way it is, so again I suggest he sell it to me. Nope, put the ring in it. OK, but I aint guaranteeing anything and you have been warned. 

So I take some muratic acid and just drench the cyl and set it out side to smoke. Took a screwdriver handle and pecked around the ring until I was able to get it off the piston. Then took some emory cloth and start buffing up the piston and cleaning out the ring groove. It took a little while but finally got the ring groove where the ring would slide around it freely. Took some blue rag on a roll and soaked it in the acid and wrapped it around a broom handle and used a drill to lap the cyl, it actually cleaned up pretty good. Used grease on the pin bearing and poured mix oil on the crank bearing and put everything back together. Check compression and it had 100psi. Gave the cord a few pulls and it cranked and let it idle for a few minutes then it just died. Cranked right back up, but wouldnt idle. I think it still has a air leak. Did another compression check and it was up too 110psi. I quit then and told him to take it home and put his bar and chain back on and try adjusting the carb. Better yet, take it to the saw shop and let them fine tune it. Charged him $20 for the ring and labor and told him the warranty expires when he reaches the end of the drive way. Said he had a 268 that was blown up he was going to bring me to see what can be done. Great, I really like working on blownup saws. Especially when the owner is to cheap to fix it right.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Had a buddy,Josh, bring his 357xp over this evening. Said it just quit running and wanted me to take a look at it. A pull on the starter rope suggested low compression so I hooked up the tester and 60psi. Josh, your saw is blown up. Can I fix it. Well I am sure I dont have any 357parts, but lets pull the top and see how bad it is. Plenty fo scoreing. Ring stuck on piston, lots of transfer on the cyl. Josh, you need a new top end, he didnt want to spend the money. OK, I have a ring that will fit, we can try to clean it up and see what happens. Pulled piston and the rod was black, the pin was blue. Josh, a ring aint going to fix this saw, did you check the gas to see if it had mix in it. so we dumped the gas and it was mixed, so I told him the saw probably has a air leak somewhere and the pin and rod bearing are toast. Case needs to be split and a new crank assembly and seals replaced, and a new top end. Well, I certainly aint going to spend that kind of money on it Josh said. Well then, sell it to me, nope, he wanted to keep it for a parts saw, said he had two more 357s. Put the new ring in it and it might last for years. I doubt it I said, bet you dont get one load of firewood cut before it blows the crank or rod bearing and possibly destroys the case. Well its junk the way it is, so again I suggest he sell it to me. Nope, put the ring in it. OK, but I aint guaranteeing anything and you have been warned.
> 
> So I take some muratic acid and just drench the cyl and set it out side to smoke. Took a screwdriver handle and pecked around the ring until I was able to get it off the piston. Then took some emory cloth and start buffing up the piston and cleaning out the ring groove. It took a little while but finally got the ring groove where the ring would slide around it freely. Took some blue rag on a roll and soaked it in the acid and wrapped it around a broom handle and used a drill to lap the cyl, it actually cleaned up pretty good. Used grease on the pin bearing and poured mix oil on the crank bearing and put everything back together. Check compression and it had 100psi. Gave the cord a few pulls and it cranked and let it idle for a few minutes then it just died. Cranked right back up, but wouldnt idle. I think it still has a air leak. Did another compression check and it was up too 110psi. I quit then and told him to take it home and put his bar and chain back on and try adjusting the carb. Better yet, take it to the saw shop and let them fine tune it. Charged him $20 for the ring and labor and told him the warranty expires when he reaches the end of the drive way. Said he had a 268 that was blown up he was going to bring me to see what can be done. Great, I really like working on blownup saws. Especially when the owner is to cheap to fix it right.


I can't wait to see it listed on here in the TP; muddstopper built 357 $400 plus shipping .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> They completely missed the money shot!


Yeah I couldn't see the bottom of the saw either .
You may not know how important that shot is to me, but some of the other guys do .
Here's the bottom of one of my 372's . Scrounged this up not long ago.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 I've noticed every time you sell 1 372 2 more find your door!

This is the closest I have to purty. Kinda have a thing for tough little redheads myself.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I can't wait to see it listed on here in the TP; muddstopper built 357 $400 plus shipping .


Gently used


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

farmer steve said:


> this?




That's a good looking saw . lol


----------



## Marine5068

farmer steve said:


> not much today with all the mud. split some scrounged highly valuable black walnut. got this pile and it's already sold.
> View attachment 633273


Wow, you guys have no snow there.
We have about 3 feet on the ground here.
It was real warm today though. 0 C (that's 32 F)
So what does someone do with the blocked/split Walnut?
You think they burn it or do they use it for decorative inlays and such?


----------



## Cowboy254

chucker said:


> !! well mate, my nip's are bigger then hers from toten that hog saw for the last 6 years or so!! so her mud flopper's should be built like a brick poo-poo house ifen her's MaMa enough to play with a wood tool.. plain enough ?? mate?? lol



Oh right! Why didn't you say that the first time ?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Yeah I couldn't see the bottom of the saw either .
> You may not know how important that shot is to me, but some of the other guys do .
> Here's the bottom of one of my 372's . Scrounged this up not long ago.
> View attachment 633340


Is that the one from the TP? Or is that one of those to nice to put in wood saws I hear people talk about .


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> That's a good looking saw . lol


Runs as good as it looks. Think it belongs to the big guy in the background.


----------



## al-k

Brought home a ton of wood from work yesterday, really 2,363 lbs


----------



## farmer steve

Marine5068 said:


> Wow, you guys have no snow there.
> We have about 3 feet on the ground here.
> It was real warm today though. 0 C (that's 32 F)
> So what does someone do with the blocked/split Walnut?
> You think they burn it or do they use it for decorative inlays and such?


going to a little old lady that will burn it in her fireplace. she likes the colored flames.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Got another saw to play with 
This should give your 5200 a run 
Got to put a full chisel square ground on it .... I can say I now have a skip chain lol 
It has the feel of the 655 Bp little lighter balance is good with 28 inch bar 
I don't think the ground is going to freeze hard enough for that big oak all the spots a get wood from are mud pits 
started spliting next year wood now my yard is turning to mud


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> chipper1 I've noticed every time you sell 1 372 2 more find your door!
> 
> This is the closest I have to purty. Kinda have a thing for tough little redheads myself.


I've actually gotten the "inventory" down a bit, well at least the 372 inventory lol.
I like that, very nice.
I've never had the 2065, but have had a few of the newer ones, they're sweet saws .


James Miller said:


> Is that the one from the TP? Or is that one of those to nice to put in wood saws I hear people talk about .


No, it is one I've not personally had in wood yet. Someone was asking about the 372xpw this morning, so maybe this weekend I will have a 372 cookie cutting session.


woodchip rookie said:


> Gently used


Exactly .


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> View attachment 633388
> 
> Got another saw to play with
> This should give your 5200 a run
> Got to put a full chisel square ground on it .... I can say I now have a skip chain lol
> It has the feel of the 655 Bp little lighter balance is good with 28 inch bar
> I don't think the ground is going to freeze hard enough for that big oak all the spots a get wood from are mud pits
> started spliting next year wood now my yard is turning to mud


That's a sweet looking saw.
Maybe I should add some green to my selection.
That splitter looks like one of the Brave variants, good splitters.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I can't wait to see it listed on here in the TP; muddstopper built 357 $400 plus shipping .


Naw,, he will run it till it blows and then leave it setting on the porch until his wife (my niece) hauls it off.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Naw,, he will run it till it blows and then leave it setting on the porch until his wife (my niece) hauls it off.


LOL.
He's gonna get his $20 worth .


----------



## Buckshot00

Two loads of swamp maple today. Nice day to be in the woods.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

Picked up a load this past Sunday with my brother and his trailer. Still working on splitting it with my new isocore!


----------



## 95custmz

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Picked up a load this past Sunday with my brother and his trailer. Still working on splitting it with my new isocore!



Let us know how you like the Isocore. Been checking them out. My local Walmart just started stocking them at $60. I love my Fiskars axe. Hopefully, the maul is just as good. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

So today's scrounge had nothing to do with wood. Picked up this 50 amp cable from work. One of the guys called and said there getting new ones come get it or its going in the scrap bin.
To stay semi on topic I did do some noodleing today.


----------



## Marine5068

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Picked up a load this past Sunday with my brother and his trailer. Still working on splitting it with my new isocore!


Some good sized rounds there. What is it?


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 633499
> So today's scrounge had nothing to do with wood. Picked up this 50 amp cable from work. One of the guys called and said there getting new ones come get it or its going in the scrap bin.View attachment 633500
> To stay semi on topic I did do some noodleing today.


Nice score.
I'd love me some 50 amp cable.
Would be great to wire up a welder or two of mine out in the garage/shop.
I bought a 20' piece of 60 amp and total coast was over $130.00


----------



## Marine5068

al-k said:


> View attachment 633387
> Brought home a ton of wood from work yesterday, really 2,363 lbs


How'd you even get that big log in the trailer?


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

95custmz said:


> Let us know how you like the Isocore. Been checking them out. My local Walmart just started stocking them at $60. I love my Fiskars axe. Hopefully, the maul is just as good. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So far I love it. I was using an old 8 pound maul before and this is far superior. I use a chopping block and the handle length is perfect for me. I’m 6ft for reference. 



Marine5068 said:


> Some good sized rounds there. What is it?



The tree has been down for about 6 months so I never saw the leaves. I am horrible at identifying by bark but maby ash?


----------



## dancan

Marine5068 said:


> Wow, you guys have no snow there.
> We have about 3 feet on the ground here.
> It was real warm today though. 0 C (that's 32 F)
> So what does someone do with the blocked/split Walnut?
> You think they burn it or do they use it for decorative inlays and such?



No snow here at all , bare ground .
Only plowed 3 times so far .


----------



## dancan

95custmz said:


> Let us know how you like the Isocore. Been checking them out. My local Walmart just started stocking them at $60. I love my Fiskars axe. Hopefully, the maul is just as good. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No regrets buying mine , well worth the money to me .


----------



## al-k

Marine5068 said:


> How'd you even get that big log in the trailer?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats cheatin


----------



## Hinerman

Marine5068 said:


> How'd you even get that big log in the trailer?





al-k said:


> View attachment 633527



LIKE A BOSS!!!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Quick update on the paddles.
3/4 day on them today.
Three are pictured.
Right=my current paddle
Left and middle=those two cedar paddles.
Middle is with a wet wipe to raise the grain before final sand/oiling. Has Native timber blade edges (Rimu) and tips (Puriri)
Left just has the shape roughed out and I'm going to leave it with flat spots and sharp edges to experiment. Ironbark tips (another experiment).

Might not get them done tomorrow because fishing is likely in the morning.
Will post one final photo of better quailty when both done and oiled.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Quick update on the paddles.
> 3/4 day on them today.
> Three are pictured.
> Right=my current paddle
> Left and middle=those two cedar paddles.
> Middle is with a wet wipe to raise the grain before final sand/oiling. Has Native timber blade edges (Rimu) and tips (Puriri)
> Left just has the shape roughed out and I'm going to leave it with flat spots and sharp edges to experiment. Ironbark tips (another experiment).
> 
> Might not get them done tomorrow because fishing is likely in the morning.
> Will post one final photo of better quailty when both done and oiled.



Will need fishing photos. After Car Why's?


----------



## svk

Jeez where is everyone today? With rain across much of the east coast I figured this place would be busy.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Jeez where is everyone today? With rain across much of the east coast I figured this place would be busy.


I'll have some firewood stacking pics later. Just put my name in for one of the HD 64xx rental saws. Here in southern PA its low 30s and clear Sky's at the moment.


----------



## JustJeff

You can get a top end for those saws to turn them into 79xx. Be quite a difference I’d imagine. No more Dolmar in Canada, makita is selling them here and the 7310 is the biggest you can get here.


----------



## JustJeff

“What are you doing, dad?” My daughter asked. I said that I was going to carry up some firewood. 2 seconds later her and my son were out to help me without my asking. Many hands make light work and in a matter of minutes we had about 2 weeks worth stacked next to the door.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> You can get a top end for those saws to turn them into 79xx. Be quite a difference I’d imagine. No more Dolmar in Canada, makita is selling them here and the 7310 is the biggest you can get here.


That's the long term plan. Can't afford a 7900 out right but the HD rental should be under $300 and I can get the P/C when funds allow. Iv wanted a 79xx saw since before I knew AS existed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Jeez where is everyone today? With rain across much of the east coast I figured this place would be busy.


Been rewiring the studio. Can't get out on the ground. Can't even unload the wood thats in the back of my truck. Been haulin a load around for 2 weeks because I cant get to the fenceline.


----------



## nighthunter

https://www.donedeal.ie/gardenequipment-for-sale/husqvarna-chainsaw/18045218
For the husky fans


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Been rewiring the studio. Can't get out on the ground. Can't even unload the wood thats in the back of my truck. Been haulin a load around for 2 weeks because I cant get to the fenceline.



Great job on the wiring. Uncle Stach should be along to hire you.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Will need fishing photos. After Car Why's?


It was marlin with a by-catch of tuna and I was slaying them. No photos because in my dreams; overslept my alarm and missed the morning session. Will have to scrounge a suitable white light to legally hit it on dusk tonight.

Did catch a PB car-ha-why (kaha(strong)+wai(water)=strong fighting fish) after work mid-week last week. Don't know the weight because I seldom keep 'em, but it was over 700mm long. A great fight on a lightweight spinning rod.

On the plus side, I should finish those paddles today, and hopefully a dusk fishing session will have given the fish a few hours to calm down after the sonic assault of 6000 weekenders in fizz boats and jet skis that invade this place like locusts every Summer weekend.

Next week should see delivered a big box of fish candy from an Ozzy luremaker. A veritable variety pack to dispense amongst my kayak fishing brethren for a group-testing and review process to narrow down what works and what doesn't on this side of the ditch. Hard-body diving lures. Various depths. The trick is finding lures that work well without too much paddling effort - most lures over here are more suited to trolling from a boat and are too much drag to paddle around for long.

Hopefully some prove successful on our main targets of kingis and snapper and the luremaker makes a few sales. A few days ago my nephew caught a 29kg kingi, the tinny bugger. He doesn't fish much, doesn't eat seafood, is broke but somehow found $450 and two days off work for a boat charter with some mates who fish.


----------



## James Miller

So no wood pics today but I did have this hot rod given to me.
Same guy I did the mm and tune on the cs310 for. He said do what you want with it so I'm gona get it running right and then clamshell or not I'm gona try my hand at widening the ports.


----------



## chucker

my good luck?... couple weeks ago I picked up a double plowing job from a new customer... after plowing his sales property, he asked if I would be interested in some logs! ok? tell me about them! piled, limbed and all jack pine, he say's! not wanting to chase off a new plow customer and some free wood, what could I say...looks to be about 4? 41/2 cords ... so it's a scrounge. ? "RIGHT" ?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just caught up on the last week and a bit of scrounge thread. My wife was in th US for work so I was a single parent working full time........ not enough hours in the day to read the scrounge thread.

Anyway you guys will like this. You know how we always joke about the deadly Australian critters. Well last weekend I took a group of workmates canyoning in the blue mountains west of Sydney. This is where you walk down a creek which forms into a deep narrow canyon. The ones we did required a lilo / airbed to get through long stretches of deep cold water. On the walk in it was 40 deg C. One of the guys had heat stroke and nearly passed out. Then when we got to the canyon it was freezing cold. Soon after starting we had to get past 2 brown snakes, the canyon was only 1.5m wide and brown snakes a very venomous and aggressive (they will chase you not slither away). We all got through safely. A bit further down the canyon one of the guys was liloing in front of me he spotted a brown snake on a rock shelf. Next thing the snake jumps into the water and is coming for him. He jumps off his lilo and is swimming back at me literally screaming for his life. Lucky he got away safely, I was next in line and had to take the lead, fortunately I didn’t see it anD we all got through safely. We later regrouped and some of the other guys had also spotted a tiger snake on a log in the middle of a narrow section. I must have glanced by it without spotting it. 
Anyway last week I keep getting people coming up to me at work with “hey Jeff I hear you tried killing a group of work mates”. We will have story’s to tell for years to come.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> Great job on the wiring. Uncle Stach should be along to hire you.


That was the mess before I started.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Jeez where is everyone today? With rain across much of the east coast I figured this place would be busy.


clear enough here for a dead ash take down and a load to come home.


----------



## chucker

added some video's after the fact...


----------



## dancan

No scrounging for me today but I did find some pics from my hometown area from a bygone era .


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> No scrounging for me today but I did find some pics from my hometown area from a bygone era .


that's when boy's were men! and now were boys wishing to be men again!! by using machines!


----------



## dancan

Yup , I don't think I'd want to tackle the shirtless guy ...


----------



## cantoo

Haven't cut any wood since the tree top fell on my cab 3 weeks ago. Wife said it was time to redo the kitchen before I killed myself. Wanted it nice for the wake party I guess. New electrical, new counter tops, new sink and taps and new ceramic tile back splash. Just finished it tonight so hopefully heading to the bush or a wood pile tomorrow. She wants the flooring done too but not doing it until fall at least. I suggested live edge for the counter tops from my sawmill but she said no way, hates live edge. Also had the flu for 3 weeks and it's been knocking the hell out of me. Wife's Uncle died on Tuesday from flu complications, old fella but flu none the less.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sometimes its nice to not have somebody telling me I need to redo the kitchen...


----------



## cantoo

woodchip, I spent 2 years building my shop so had to even it out a bit. She wanted the shop more than I did though. $4000 in materials for the kitchen so far, we did all the work ourselves so no labor, just like cutting firewood. I'm planning a sawmill shed so I need to get some brownie points stored up.


----------



## MechanicMatt

James Miller said:


> So no wood pics today but I did have this hot rod given to me.View attachment 633766
> Same guy I did the mm and tune on the cs310 for. He said do what you want with it so I'm gona get it running right and then clamshell or not I'm gona try my hand at widening the ports.



James, search on here for “wild thing races” they’re have been some mean wild things built...


----------



## KiwiBro

Busy day, just in for a bite to eat then hit the water and see if I can feed some fish . Got oil on both paddles. Some tweaking to do, but overall happy to get them wet next weekend and see if they actually work. Quite a bit of experimenting of the shapes has gone on, so how they paddle is anyones guess.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Busy day, just in for a bite to eat then hit the water and see if I can feed some fish . Got oil on both paddles. Some tweaking to do, but overall happy to get them wet next weekend and see if they actually work. Quite a bit of experimenting of the shapes has gone on, so how they paddle is anyones guess.
> View attachment 633857
> View attachment 633859



They look great! I wish I could make stuff like that but my skill set tends more towards destruction, which is rather easier than creation.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> They look great! I wish I could make stuff like that but my skill set tends more towards destruction, which is rather easier than creation.


Thanks. Destruction is an underrated skill. Can't make an omelette without breaking eggs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> woodchip, I spent 2 years building my shop so had to even it out a bit. She wanted the shop more than I did though. $4000 in materials for the kitchen so far, we did all the work ourselves so no labor, just like cutting firewood. I'm planning a sawmill shed so I need to get some brownie points stored up.


The key word there was sometimes.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> The key word there was sometimes.


Redo the kitchen .


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> James, search on here for “wild thing races” they’re have been some mean wild things built...


Thanks I was just gona put fuel lines and filter in, try widening the ports and be happy. Now you've pointed me to a thread with 40+ pages of ideas. If it dies a horrible death I'm out the cost of some fuel line


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Thanks I was just gona put fuel lines and filter in, try widening the ports and be happy. Now you've pointed me to a thread with 40+ pages of ideas. If it dies a horrible death I have a good target for the guns.


fixed it James.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> fixed it James.


 I got 36cc of fury here. That little jred is shaking in a puddle of its own oil just thinking about it .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Redo the kitchen .


Nah. I got a studio to rewire and a load of wood in the truck I cant unload. I might have to wheelbarrow them from the truck to the stack


----------



## farmer steve

my scrounge today. with some original paperwork. fired up after fresh fuel and 5 pulls.


----------



## James Miller

Got a small mulberry scrounge today.
This trees been along the drive way with the top busted for awhile.
Not a lot little 310 did everthing .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Thanks I was just gona put fuel lines and filter in, try widening the ports and be happy. Now you've pointed me to a thread with 40+ pages of ideas. If it dies a horrible death I have a good target for the guns, and after that well throw it on a big fire at Steve's .





farmer steve said:


> fixed it James.


Now it's fixed


----------



## coryj

A friend had part of his property timbered and I get to scrounge what's left.





My future scrounger.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Nah. I got a studio to rewire and a load of wood in the truck I cant unload. I might have to wheelbarrow them from the truck to the stack


Is it a total rewire, or more of a reroute.
I had a good friend give me a TV and a blue ray player, need to do some routing of wires an mount it.
Right now it's setting on top of the pellet stove and it's not staying there lol.
I have a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow and it does pretty good for moving wood around even when the ground is a little nasty.
I'd like to build one using some wider and taller tires as this one is kinda falling apart.
When I get a pole barn built I hope to get everything I need to do some fab work, then I'll get to a few mods/builds like that .


----------



## chipper1

coryj said:


> A friend had part of his property timbered and I get to scrounge what's left.
> 
> View attachment 634114
> View attachment 634115
> View attachment 634116
> 
> My future scrounger.
> View attachment 634121
> View attachment 634122


Looks like you got a great cutting spot for a while.
Awesome you get to hang out with your little one as well.
I did some cutting yesterday and all three of my younger ones went out with me .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Is it a total rewire, or more of a reroute.


Both. I had two 24ch mixers linked together to make a 48ch board. I have three 24 track hard drive machines, the third being a backup to the 2 that were linked together to make a 48 track studio. My acoustic drumset is so big that it took up 15 tracks by itself, then I dedicated 8 tracks to keyboard, 8 tracks to vocals, 8 tracks to guitar and 3 tracks to bass with tracks to spare. A couple years ago I got into electronic drums and powered the kit with a Roland TD-30 module. Within the module I could subgroup anything I wanted so my tracksheet for the drums went from 15 tracks to 6. And so the transformation started. I must have pulled 60lbs of cables out of the control room. I started Wednesday I think. I had friday off. Family stuff yesterday and wired all day after work today. So 3 days after work and a full day off of rewiring and I'm still not done, but I'm doing every room. Control room, old guitar room, new guitar room and the control room. There's also alot of cleaning involved. I have had the studio installed 10yrs now and the dust is getting mighty thick in places I cant get to....


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Both. I had two 24ch mixers linked together to make a 48ch board. I have three 24 track hard drive machines, the third being a backup to the 2 that were linked together to make a 48 track studio. My acoustic drumset is so big that it took up 15 tracks by itself, then I dedicated 8 tracks to keyboard, 8 tracks to vocals, 8 tracks to guitar and 3 tracks to bass with tracks to spare. A couple years ago I got into electronic drums and powered the kit with a Roland TD-30 module. Within the module I could subgroup anything I wanted so my tracksheet for the drums went from 15 tracks to 6. And so the transformation started. I must have pulled 60lbs of cables out of the control room. I started Wednesday I think. I had friday off. Family stuff yesterday and wired all day after work today. So 3 days after work and a full day off of rewiring and I'm still not done, but I'm doing every room. Control room, old guitar room, new guitar room and the control room. There's also alot of cleaning involved. I have had the studio installed 10yrs now and the dust is getting mighty thick in places I cant get to....


That's a lot of work right there, hope you painted too lol.
What sort of music are you making, any samples.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I have a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow and it does pretty good for moving wood around even when the ground is a little nasty.
> I'd like to build one using some wider and taller tires as this one is kinda falling apart.


My single-wheeled barrow does fine. It's not muddy in the yard, just too soft to put the truck on it. I have one of those big 4 wheel yard wagons you get at TSC. That thing rocks but I keep dry wood in it in the garage next to the Harley so I got good dry wood. I go get a load before weather gets crappy so I dont have to go out in it. My processes have been much better this year compared to last year. I still have not touched the thermostat. The furnace hasnt fired once. And its supposed to be 73 Murkan on tuesday. I'm going to be opening windows to warm the house up.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of work right there, hope you painted too lol.
> What sort of music are you making, any samples.


I got stuff on CD but its not posted anywhere. Theres no vocals because I cant sing, and its metal. Most of its way too hard for this group.


----------



## Plowboy83

woodchip rookie said:


> I got stuff on CD but its not posted anywhere. Theres no vocals because I cant sing, and its metal. Most of its way too hard for this group.


I want to hear man. I like metal


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> My single-wheeled barrow does fine. It's not muddy in the yard, just too soft to put the truck on it. I have one of those big 4 wheel yard wagons you get at TSC. That thing rocks but I keep dry wood in it in the garage next to the Harley so I got good dry wood. I go get a load before weather gets crappy so I dont have to go out in it. My processes have been much better this year compared to last year. I still have not touched the thermostat. The furnace hasnt fired once. And its supposed to be 73 Murkan on tuesday. I'm going to be opening windows to warm the house up.


I see.
Just went and grabbed a couple sticks myself, the yard was pretty solid, I need to restock in the morning.
I used to load my wheelbarrow up and leave it outside until I needed it, but I stopped doing that. One time I had it loads up outside and brought it in, when I was bringing it through the doorway I thought I saw something, but then just got it situated in the house. Got my jacket off and then went to load the stove, grabbed a piece out of the wheelbarrow and something caught my eye again; this time I realized what it was, a mouse. So no big deal I'll just wheel it back out, which I did. Then when I got outside I was going to kill it(it would most likely end up in the house or shed anyway) so I start to move the wood to find it, ends up there built a nest in my wheelbarrow and there was like 9 mice in it . Moral of the story, I don't do that anymore LOL.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I got stuff on CD but its not posted anywhere. Theres no vocals because I cant sing, and its metal. Most of its way too hard for this group.


I think you may be surprised what some folks in here are into, and some it might really surprise you if you knew what they were into .


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> . . . its metal. Most of its way too hard for this group.


Most of the guys here like magnesium . . . .

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I think you may be surprised what some folks in here are into, and some it might really surprise you if you knew what they were into .


I can go from organ music to Gwar in the same playlist. Unclestash has some good videos of his wife on the church organ floating around AS she's very good. I could tell some stories about things I used to be into statute of limitations and all I'd rather not .


----------



## Cowboy254

coryj said:


> A friend had part of his property timbered and I get to scrounge what's left.
> 
> View attachment 634114
> View attachment 634115
> View attachment 634116
> 
> My future scrounger.
> View attachment 634121
> View attachment 634122



Score! Lots of good scrounge in all that. And really, it's a win-win. Scrounge for you, clean up for your mate.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Plowboy83 said:


> I want to hear man. I like metal


I don't know how to do that. Unless I just post a pic with the music in the video on youtube. Is there a cloud/web based site for music that doesn't require a video? Garageband.com used to be awesome but it went away a couple years ago.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> ends up there built a nest in my wheelbarrow and there was like 9 mice in it


No mice. Bees, black flies and a scary looking little jumping spider with white marks on its back. But no mice.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Most of the guys here like magnesium . . . .
> 
> Philbert


That would be a great album title. The working project name I have been using the last couple years is "Carbide". Hard as hell, but at the same time, brittle.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Soundcloud is your friend.
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## woodchip rookie

Soundcloud is not. Soundcloud is a business. Soundcloud charges money. There used to be sites that you could just upload music to and listen to whatever you wanted. I'm not paying a website to upload music.


----------



## Conquistador3

Well, it seems things here are finally back to normal.







I took this picture while piling up the weekend's haul as I don't think I will be able to split it for a few days. There's some more but it looks all the same: the humble Downy oak. 
Actually it burns as well as its more famous siblings but as it usually grows in both funny shapes (meaning larger pieces are hard to split and harder to stack) and in impossible places most people don't bother with it. 
I have no idea what the few pieces of lighter stuff are: it was in the way and I just cut it down. Whatever it is it made me cough like crazy when bucking it. 
And yes, those in the background are bags of pelletized manure.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Most of the guys here like magnesium . . . .
> 
> Philbert


A few years back I saw pics of guys throwing dead saw crankcases into the fire to watch the magnesium burn. Not sure if that would cause dangerous runoff though?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I worked at a wheel fixit place for a while. They brought some pretty exotic stuff in sometimes. $4,000 for ONE wheel.

https://www.ebay.com/i/122838743868...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1445541402814

Wow...that link was way longer than I thought it was going to be. Anyway. When we would put one on the wheel lathe to refinish it we would sweep the floor first then sweep again after and put the magnesium shavings in a pile and light it. Like something you would see in a movie


----------



## Conquistador3

svk said:


> A few years back I saw pics of guys throwing dead saw crankcases into the fire to watch the magnesium burn. Not sure if that would cause dangerous runoff though?



One of the first things a chemistry student (I was one many many moons ago) learns: the two most dangerous things when burning magnesium are

1)Water and CO2 extinguishers will just make things worse... actually water will make things _much_ worse
2)The worst risk for your health is looking directly at the flame without welder's googles or another form of UV eye protection

Assuming magnesium is in pure form or very nearly so the byproducts are just magnesium oxyde, which can help with indigestion, and a lot of energy in form of light and heat. 
Magnesium alloys used in dies usually include small quantities of aluminum, manganese, zinc and occasionally more exotic metals... nothing in such quantities as to be harmful unless directly inhaled. 

Of course this is not a behavior your local authorities, especially professors, are likely to condone unless carried out for didactic purposes under controlled conditions...


----------



## JustJeff

A politician once promised a statutory holiday if he was voted in. So now we have “Family Day” in Ontario. Since my boss has to pay me, the least I can do is endeavor to spend as much time with my family as I can. Me and my two youngest took a hike to a frozen waterfall. They are getting big but not too big to enjoy sliding down a hill on a toboggan. Later we had a bonfire at my brother in laws (here is where the scrounging comes in) where we ridded the city of any pesky pallets/skids that were laying about.


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge for the day. More river maple.


----------



## nighthunter

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 634280
> View attachment 634281
> Scrounge for the day. More river maple.


now thats what you call a overloaded trailer


----------



## dancan

I didn't run any saws this weekend but I did make it to the undisclosed scrounge stashpile today 
Jerry had been there during good weather when he had a bit of time blocking and stacking some of the scrounged wood . I figured I'd best get up there and put some time in on the stash so I grabbed a few of my splitters and headed out .



























I saved some for another day lol


----------



## dancan

I know this isn't spruce , is it what they call rock maple ?


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> I know this isn't spruce , is it what they call rock maple ?


How do you like the Husky maul? Looks to be 6-8 lbs.?


----------



## farmer steve

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 634280
> View attachment 634281
> Scrounge for the day. More river maple.


looks like yer pacing youself Sam.


----------



## farmer steve

got some of the ash split from saturday but got rained out. forgot the pics.


----------



## dancan

95custmz said:


> How do you like the Husky maul? Looks to be 6-8 lbs.?



I like it , the balance is good and the head design makes it easy to twist as you hit the round .
It doesn't stick in the round like I thought it would unless you stick it in the doughty center of a maple round (don't ask how I know this lol) .
Is it the ultimate , I don't think so but it is nice .
If it was down to only having 2 , I'd have to go with the X25 and the IsoCore but what would be the fun of that ?


----------



## dancan

And it wasn't all nice straight grain easy splitting


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> And it wasn't all nice straight grain easy splitting


dang spruce!!!!


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> dang spruce!!!!



Spruce doesn't do that , it gets held together with knots that go straight through the round and lots of them in every direction ...

Pffft , amateurs ....


----------



## Buckshot00

nighthunter said:


> now thats what you call a overloaded trailer


I didn't realize how big these were until I had to load them. lol


----------



## nighthunter

Buckshot00 said:


> I didn't realize how big these were until I had to load them. lol


 I know the feeling, when I go into the woods and pick a tree to cut, it never looks that big when it's standing, but when you have it cut up in lengths and left onto your shoulder do you realize how big and heavy it is. The worst part is to carry it all out to the road telling myself that I won't cut a tree as big next time but I never learn


----------



## 95custmz

Remember this mess from about three weeks ago? Well, we finally had enough rain to float the big sections of the Cottonwood down the creek towards my property (the tree actually fell on neighbor's property). I cut them into manageable pieces and then the Fiskars did the rest. I did this before I had to go to work, so there is still some moving & stacking to do. A lot of work for just Cottonwood, but hey, it's free wood.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I know this isn't spruce , is it what they call rock maple ?


Lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> View attachment 634342
> Remember this mess from about three weeks ago? Well, we finally had enough rain to float the big sections of the Cottonwood down the creek towards my property (the tree actually fell on neighbor's property). I cut them into manageable pieces and then the Fiskars did the rest. I did this before I had to go to work, so there is still some moving & stacking to do. A lot of work for just Cottonwood, but hey, it's free wood.


I wish all my firewood would just float down the stream into my yard.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Lol



Looks like you might have to change your descriptor to "Firewood, Saw and Axe Collector".


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like you might have to change your descriptor to "Firewood, Saw and Axe Collector".


Pretty much. Although my saw and firewood collection is dwindling!


----------



## Logger nate

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1622048171204243&id=100001972277988
My uncles saw mill, my Dad and uncle used to use this quite a bit when I was a teenager, sure enjoyed working around it. A lot better than my “mill”


----------



## James Miller

I saw the fiskars x25 and isocore at TSC. I'm going to pick up an isocore. Should I skip the x25 and wait for an x27 to complement it? I'm 5'9 and have read the x25 may work better for shorter people.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> I saw the fiskars x25 and isocore at TSC. I'm going to pick up an isocore. Should I skip the x25 and wait for an x27 to complement it? I'm 5'9 and have read the x25 may work better for shorter people.


The X25 would probably be better suited for you (and a little cheaper). How much was the Isocore? Saw them at Walmart for $59.99.


----------



## Jeffkrib

woodchip rookie said:


> Soundcloud is not. Soundcloud is a business. Soundcloud charges money. There used to be sites that you could just upload music to and listen to whatever you wanted. I'm not paying a website to upload music.



In that case .... soundcloud is not your friend. I think you know more about this stuff than me.


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> I know the feeling, when I go into the woods and pick a tree to cut, it never looks that big when it's standing, but when you have it cut up in lengths and left onto your shoulder do you realize how big and heavy it is. The worst part is to carry it all out to the road telling myself that I won't cut a tree as big next time but I never learn



I'm still working at splitting the rounds I hualed home last year. Some of them I wonder how I ever got them on the truck. All I can do to get them onto the splitter.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> The X25 would probably be better suited for you (and a little cheaper). How much was the Isocore? Saw them at Walmart for $59.99.


I think it was the same at TSC. 
Iv had this harbor freight maul forever but its time for something nicer.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I think it was the same at TSC. View attachment 634387
> Iv had this harbor freight maul forever but its time for something nicer.


i have the fiskars x 27 sittin in the shop if ya wanna try it next time your here. bring your own spruce.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I saw the fiskars x25 and isocore at TSC. I'm going to pick up an isocore. Should I skip the x25 and wait for an x27 to complement it? I'm 5'9 and have read the x25 may work better for shorter people.


I did a side by side comparison of the 25 and 27 last fall. I was honestly surprised at how well the 25 performed as I was expecting it to fall short of the 27 and it did not. I can try to find the post.

At 5'9" you will probably find the 25 more useful. The 36" handle on the 27 is really long.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> In that case .... soundcloud is not your friend. I think you know more about this stuff than me.


idk...I'll look into it more


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hackberry?


----------



## Jakers

I'm 5'9" and I wouldn't give up my 36" handle for shorter one. I like the long swing. If fiskars would come out with longer handle I'd even give that a go. That's just my opinion though


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> Hackberry?


Tackleberry.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jakers said:


> I'm 5'9" and I wouldn't give up my 36" handle for shorter one. I like the long swing. If fiskars would come out with longer handle I'd even give that a go. That's just my opinion though


I'm 5'6" and I like the 36" on my Isocore and x27.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Tackleberry.


Nah. If it was Tackleberry it would have shot me when I put the saw to it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jakers said:


> I'm 5'9" and I wouldn't give up my 36" handle for shorter one. I like the long swing. If fiskars would come out with longer handle I'd even give that a go. That's just my opinion though



Same. The X27 handle is just about the same length of other common ax and maul handles. That's what I am used to and I can see no advantage to a shorter handle. I put off buying the x25 due to the short handle.


----------



## Jakers

turnkey4099 said:


> Same. The X27 handle is just about the same length of other common ax and maul handles. That's what I am used to and I can see no advantage to a shorter handle. I put off buying the x25 due to the short handle.


Agreed. I've thought many times of buying the x25 but every time I pick one up I put it back down because it just feels too short to me.


----------



## Hinerman

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 634280
> View attachment 634281
> Scrounge for the day. More river maple.


 looks like sycamore to me


----------



## KiwiBro

tastes like chicken?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Don't. Lick. The firewood.


----------



## Buckshot00

Hinerman said:


> looks like sycamore to me


box elder


----------



## farmer steve

Hi Clint. @mainewoods. i see you lurking out there. How ya been? hope the snow is meltin up your way. one of the best threads on AS.


----------



## mainewoods

I'm doin' good,Steve, but you guy's are killing me with all these bare ground pic's! The last time I saw dirt was back in November. Pretty tough cuttin' in the woods this winter.


----------



## Oldmaple

woodchip rookie said:


> Hackberry?


Yes


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Don't. Lick. The firewood.


That ain't nuth'n. You should ask Cowboy about cane toads!


----------



## KiwiBro

Buckshot00 said:


> box elder


Aint no way I'm licking one of those.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> my scrounge today. with some original paperwork. fired up after fresh fuel and 5 pulls.
> View attachment 634060
> View attachment 634061
> View attachment 634062
> 
> View attachment 634063


Dang, drop your guard for a couple days and you wind up 5 pages behind. I love the C series Homelites. I gave a friend a Blue C5 just like that, he uses it for milling now. I have a C72 that's on my keeper list, I've got 24 and 36 inch bars for it, Joe.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> That ain't nuth'n. You should ask Cowboy about cane toads!



Zactly! Gotta make sure you lick the right one though!


----------



## svk

Fellow AS member made the news today!


----------



## hamish

Couldnt do winter without snow!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

hamish said:


> Couldnt do winter without snow!View attachment 634562


I agree. But I am so done with this bull carp. We've had snow. We've had our 2 weeks of temps that don't make it out of the 20s ('Merican). I'm ready for spring.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Zactly! Gotta make sure you lick the right one though!


Is it sad I know what episode that clip was from? He was doing God's work, if I recall correctly.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I can go from organ music to Gwar in the same playlist. Unclestash has some good videos of his wife on the church organ floating around AS she's very good. I could tell some stories about things I used to be into statute of limitations and all I'd rather not .


I'm that way too. I guess 20yrs on the road will do that to you, you can't always get the stations you want lol.
I had the great fortune of a private sing along with the unclemoustachios with her on the piano, still waiting for my signature on a picture from that event LOL.
@unclemoustache


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> No mice. Bees, black flies and a scary looking little jumping spider with white marks on its back. But no mice.


That's good. I was glad I got them out of the house before they ended up running around everywhere. 
Yesterday I found a nest under the hood of my suburban . Let stuff sit for a minute and somethings gonna make it home.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1622048171204243&id=100001972277988
> My uncles saw mill, my Dad and uncle used to use this quite a bit when I was a teenager, sure enjoyed working around it. A lot better than my “mill” View attachment 634375


Good stuff Nate.
That's sweet .


----------



## jr27236

Havent posted in this thread in a long while so figured I'd share my dumb moment with you guys. Weather is warm today and jumped on the oportunity to split my rounds. Some I had to noodle in half because they were just too heavy and large for me to get up on the splitter even with the boards i use. Any how I split away and say "hey let me go get my logrite hookaroon and stop bending over to pick up the larger splits. So getting towards the end....tired and I take a half ass stupid wack at one near me and MISS and get the inside of me right foot WOW THAT HURT!!!!. thankfully I was wearing some nice thick boots but still managed to puncture right through it all and hit the bone right there.


----------



## dancan

Good bit of work there !
Sorry to hear about pv incident, I hope it's just like a quick rainday delay ,.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's good. I was glad I got them out of the house before they ended up running around everywhere.
> Yesterday I found a nest under the hood of my suburban . Let stuff sit for a minute and somethings gonna make it home.



Or use it for food storage like they did my Grom intake.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Good stuff Nate.
> That's sweet .


Thanks Brett.


----------



## jr27236

dancan said:


> Good bit of work there !
> Sorry to hear about pv incident, I hope it's just like a quick rainday delay ,.


Yeah nothing 4 Advil can't handle. Hurts like hell when I walk but should get better fairly quick. I have to stack all the wood now thats all the rounds are completely split and this foot isn't gonna stop me, although it will slow me down. Lol


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Aint no way I'm licking one of those.



Wait till you've tried grey box!



KiwiBro said:


> Is it sad I know what episode that clip was from? He was doing God's work, if I recall correctly.



The really sad thing is if you said to a teenager today about that episode where Homer was licking toads they don't have the first clue who or what you are talking about. I mentioned Mr Ed (a horse is a horse, of course, of course) to a 25 year old recently - he had no idea who Mr Ed was. Kids these days *shakes head* .


----------



## KiwiBro

What's the world coming to. People around us seem to be getting younger by the day!


----------



## Cowboy254

jr27236 said:


> Havent posted in this thread in a long while so figured I'd share my dumb moment with you guys. Weather is warm today and jumped on the oportunity to split my rounds. Some I had to noodle in half because they were just too heavy and large for me to get up on the splitter even with the boards i use. Any how I split away and say "hey let me go get my logrite hookaroon and stop bending over to pick up the larger splits. So getting towards the end....tired and I take a half ass stupid wack at one near me and MISS and get the inside of me right foot WOW THAT HURT!!!!. thankfully I was wearing some nice thick boots but still managed to puncture right through it all and hit the bone right there.



I'm betting first metatarsal with a place bet on navicular.


----------



## woodchip rookie

mainewoods said:


> I'm doin' good,Steve, but you guy's are killing me with all these bare ground pic's! The last time I saw dirt was back in November. Pretty tough cuttin' in the woods this winter.
> View attachment 634549


It was 79 Murkan here yesterday. Two nights in a row with all the windows in the house open all night. 67 Murkan on the way to work this morning.Unbelievable.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oldmaple said:


> Yes


Is it any good? I have alot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's good. I was glad I got them out of the house before they ended up running around everywhere.
> Yesterday I found a nest under the hood of my suburban . Let stuff sit for a minute and somethings gonna make it home.


They love my lawnmower. I now use the lawnmower as a mousetrap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 634602
> Or use it for food storage like they did my Grom intake.


And people say theres no advantage to ethenol free gas...


----------



## jr27236

I had to look up what that all meant lol. It actually got me on the bone under that, the one on the inside of the foot in the middle. I'm mad at myself for swinging at a piece somewhat close to me to begin with.


----------



## svk

Ran about three tanks of fuel through the MS211 at the childrens camp today (see dedicated thread in the Firewood forum). Bucked up a bunch of maple, elm, birch, and aspen that I had previously cut. Ended up rocking the one brand new chain and the others had been kinda sorta sharpened but left something to be desired. I really need to take the plunge and get a file and joint to carry with me.


----------



## nighthunter

Check out his YouTube channel, he's pretty funny


----------



## svk

Got ivy? We didn't flush this stump off due to all of the ivy on it initially and the vine clearly wasn't happy with us lol.


----------



## Oldmaple

woodchip rookie said:


> Is it any good? I have alot.


Mid grade firewood. Very similar to Elm (it's in the same family) and Silver Maple. If you've got it, it heats a lot better than burning air.


----------



## chucker

went bact today for the 4th load of free pine wood at the barrows castle site. the wood is so spread out under the snow it's really hard to tell exactly how much is there... started at 12 noon and through the last block in at 1:30 ... most of the free stuff under the snow cover is loaded with sugar sand so will need to wait till the sun burns off the snow and hopefully some sand!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oldmaple said:


> Mid grade firewood. Very similar to Elm (it's in the same family) and Silver Maple. If you've got it, it heats a lot better than burning air.


Ah yes. Spruce is way better than snowballs. I forgot. We have so much hardwood here I have started to become a wood snob. I need to stop it. Cut the schitt and throw it in the truck already.


----------



## Oldmaple

chucker said:


> went bact today for the 4th load of free pine wood at the barrows castle site. the wood is so spread out under the snow it's really hard to tell exactly how much is there... started at 12 noon and through the last block in at 1:30 ... most of the free stuff under the snow cover is loaded with sugar sand so will need to wait till the sun burns off the snow and hopefully some sand!


Haven't been on this thread much so I don't remember a picture of the truck. I love the truck. A real work truck.


----------



## chucker

Oldmaple said:


> Haven't been on this thread much so I don't remember a picture of the truck. I love the truck. A real work truck.


thanks!! oldmaple, she appreciates it! only had it for a short 5 years or so and she has hauled a few wheel barrows of firewood...not many just a few and still ready to be used hard .... used hard when ever she's not out playing in the show, scouting for deer, bear or fishing some where up north around the Canadian boarder. some times when I leave the key in her she runs off with out me looking/working on her own. still to young to be going on her own with out me at 28.


----------



## Rjpoog1989

Hi everyone, I’m really enjoying this thread! I’ve been scrounging for wood for 3 winters now, and I probably have enough for next winter as well. I have a Taylor outdoor furnace that heats my house and shop.

I do have 8 acres of woods, but most of my firewood has come from wherever and whoever is willing to give it up. I’m learning a lot of tricks from this thread and hopefully I’ll amass even more wood. With an outdoor stove I’ve been willing to burn a lot of wood that others would turn away from. I haven’t seen any problems from this as of yet.

My tax returns last year bough me a Husqvarna 562xp running a 24inch bar and skip tooth. I’m able to cut up bigger wood much faster with this set up. I’ve got a 4 leader maple lined up just a mile from my house. The thing is huge and will provide a lot of heat.


----------



## farmer steve

Rjpoog1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m really enjoying this thread! I’ve been scrounging for wood for 3 winters now, and I probably have enough for next winter as well. I have a Taylor outdoor furnace that heats my house and shop.
> 
> I do have 8 acres of woods, but most of my firewood has come from wherever and whoever is willing to give it up. I’m learning a lot of tricks from this thread and hopefully I’ll amass even more wood. With an outdoor stove I’ve been willing to burn a lot of wood that others would turn away from. I haven’t seen any problems from this as of yet.
> 
> My tax returns last year bough me a Husqvarna 562xp running a 24inch bar and skip tooth. I’m able to cut up bigger wood much faster with this set up. I’ve got a 4 leader maple lined up just a mile from my house. The thing is huge and will provide a lot of heat.


welcome to AS and the scrounging thread. we do get a little sidetracked here once in a while  but a good bunch of scroungy scroungers with lots of tips.


----------



## jr27236

You know your a real scrounger when you go to a bar with your wife and low and behold they are clearing the property line and there some nice sticks laying there. I was going to throw them in my bed of my pickup until I noticed the viper eyes of my wife looking at me like I really lost my mind lol. I'm gonna go back with out her hahaha


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> I noticed the viper eyes of my wife looking at me like I really lost my mind lol.


If I could get paid every time I have gotten that look I could be retired on a private island LOL


----------



## coryj

What type of wood is this? Sorry for the poor pics, it was a drive-by as I was late for a meeting.


----------



## Cowboy254

coryj said:


> What type of wood is this? Sorry for the poor pics, it was a drive-by as I was late for a meeting.
> View attachment 634973
> View attachment 634974



Spruce?


----------



## svk

White ash


----------



## farmer steve

coryj said:


> What type of wood is this? Sorry for the poor pics, it was a drive-by as I was late for a meeting.
> View attachment 634973
> View attachment 634974


thinking mockernut hickory.


----------



## farmer steve

jr27236 said:


> You know your a real scrounger when you go to a bar with your wife and low and behold they are clearing the property line and there some nice sticks laying there. I was going to throw them in my bed of my pickup until I noticed the viper eyes of my wife looking at me like I really lost my mind lol. I'm gonna go back with out her hahaha


should have sent her back to the bar for a six pack and threw some in the truck.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> thinking mockernut hickory.


With the brown staining in the center I think you are right.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> should have sent her back to the bar for a six pack and threw some in the truck.



"No, no, I said two six packs. Just nip back and grab another one, won'tcha luv"? 

*tosses more sticks in truck*


----------



## coryj

svk said:


> With the brown staining in the center I think you are right.



I think that's right based on some googling. I grabbed some.


----------



## svk

Either way you cannot go wrong. White ash is fantastic wood as well.

I only cut eastern hardwoods a couple days a year so I am not always dead accurate on ID's though.


----------



## 95custmz

coryj said:


> I think that's right based on some googling. I grabbed some.View attachment 634983



Looks like free scrounged wood! [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Doesn't look criss crossed enough to be ash but the depth of the bark is about right. The first pick it looked like ash bark but the pic in the truck bed it doesn't. I'd go with the hickory then even though I have never seen one in the wild.


----------



## jr27236

coryj said:


> I think that's right based on some googling. I grabbed some.View attachment 634983


Man those are some wide rounds. That was one large tree.i would go get more, unless that was it.


----------



## chucker

back again after the 5th load.. two good loads left with enough sand for the grand kids sand box refill...


----------



## coryj

jr27236 said:


> Man those are some wide rounds. That was one large tree.i would go get more, unless that was it.



These rounds are mo' bigger. Now it's dark and raining, I'll get more tomorrow.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Either way you cannot go wrong. White ash is fantastic wood as well.
> 
> I only cut eastern hardwoods a couple days a year so I am not always dead accurate on ID's though.


assiming your Ash is like ours, the bark on those rounds is far too thick for Ash.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> assiming your Ash is like ours, the bark on those rounds is far too thick for Ash.


Larger white ash can get fairly thick bark. Black ash has thinner bark.


----------



## coryj

Ill agree with @svk I've cut a large ash tree that had bark like this, but it was the same color throughout when you looked at the rounds. The brown middle of this threw me off.


----------



## JustJeff

So I got a new wallet for Christmas. In the process of moving into it, I found many gift cards I had forgotten about. So much that now I am using my old wallet as a gift card wallet. I was walking around TSC the other day and saw all the fiskars were 20% off but I didn’t have enough cash to make up the difference. So I patiently waited for my allowance and then hustled my behind in there and got the last one! I am hoping it’s all they are cracked up to be. I’d be out there with a floodlight trying it out but my wife went out to see that 50 shades movie so I’m saving my energy just in case tonight is one of the two times my ticket is up this year. I can always attack it with a fury tomorrow.... the wood pile that is.


----------



## Oldmaple

coryj said:


> What type of wood is this? Sorry for the poor pics, it was a drive-by as I was late for a meeting.
> View attachment 634973
> View attachment 634974


My guess is Tulip Tree. The little angled piece and the one with the rope in it look like younger Tulip tree bark, or I'm barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## JustJeff

coryj said:


> I think that's right based on some googling. I grabbed some.View attachment 634983


Looks like some elm I’ve cut before.


----------



## bigfellascott

I've been cutting a few diff trees up that I can't identify, so far all have been good enough to burn (been testing them out as I cut them to see if I've wasted my time or not, so far so good. Looks like nice wood to me, so long as she burns I don't care what they call it.


----------



## chucker

chucker said:


> back again after the 5th load.. two good loads left with enough sand for the grand kids sand box refill...



got the videos to load finally..


----------



## JustJeff

bigfellascott said:


> I've been cutting a few diff trees up that I can't identify, so far all have been good enough to burn (been testing them out as I cut them to see if I've wasted my time or not, so far so good. Looks like nice wood to me, so long as she burns I don't care what they call it.


I see your stove is outside, now we know where that global warming is coming from!


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> I see your stove is outside, now we know where that global warming is coming from!



Yeah I'm enclosing my verandah to make it into another lounge room, once it's done little ol Lopi is going in there, until then it's keeping me warm in the carport on the cool nights which are happening more and more now.


----------



## dancan

Rjpoog, welcome abord !!! 
Don't forget the pics [emoji3]
Coryj, definitely not spruce !
Jeff , congrats on the fiskrs and ticket night !


----------



## spyder62

Cape may wildlife? I thought the only canucks that went to wildwood and cape may were quebeci’s


----------



## MustangMike

Tough to tell from pics (and sometimes in real life too), but looks a lot like Smooth Bark (Pig Nut) Hickory, or Norway Maple.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The smell would be a dead givaway if it were ash. I could lay into a piece of ash with my eyes closed and know what it was. Kinda like pine or oak. Very distinct smells.


----------



## Cowboy254

chucker said:


> back again after the 5th load.. two good loads left with enough sand for the grand kids sand box refill...




Nice work chucker Dave. Thanks also for taking the time to make a few videos. I really need to pull the finger and the gopro out and make some vids once scroungin' season starts. Coming up very soon, have some good looking scrounge options. Is it sad that I'm excited?

@JustJeff , I'm rooting for you but if you get two rides a year burning half your allowance in February means a pretty dry rest of the year. Just sayin'.


----------



## Conquistador3

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 635020
> So I got a new wallet for Christmas. In the process of moving into it, I found many gift cards I had forgotten about. So much that now I am using my old wallet as a gift card wallet. I was walking around TSC the other day and saw all the fiskars were 20% off but I didn’t have enough cash to make up the difference. So I patiently waited for my allowance and then hustled my behind in there and got the last one! I am hoping it’s all they are cracked up to be. I’d be out there with a floodlight trying it out but my wife went out to see that 50 shades movie so I’m saving my energy just in case tonight is one of the two times my ticket is up this year. I can always attack it with a fury tomorrow.... the wood pile that is.



I bought an X27 last year because of the local hardware shop selling them at even less than eBay. So far I am not in the least impressed and I still much prefer my old no-name splitting maul.
I have some oak to split if/when the weather improves and that's the X27's final call. If I still cannot get on with it, it's going up for sale.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Keep mine for small, strait grain stuff but my Isocore has alot more time on it.


----------



## svk

Conquistador3 said:


> I bought an X27 last year because of the local hardware shop selling them at even less than eBay. So far I am not in the least impressed and I still much prefer my old no-name splitting maul.
> I have some oak to split if/when the weather improves and that's the X27's final call. If I still cannot get on with it, it's going up for sale.


I do not know what species you have over there but for tough to split species over here a good maul will work better than the X27. For the moderate to easy to split species the X27 shines because of it's lighter weight and efficient head design. And the X-27 only works well if swung fast.

When I am hand splitting, things like white oak, sugar maple, pin oak, and larger black cherry go off to the side for the maul if they do not show signs of cracking after 4-5 hits with the Fiskars.


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree-ish. for tough tough tough stuff I need the bigger 8lb maul, but for a LOT of stuff the x27 is ample and at (iirc) 5.7lbs I can swing it quicker and get more done, and be less tired/go longer. It also doesn't stick firm like my old roughneck 6lb maul would. the x27 may stick if the round doesn't split, but it is easy to free with a knock on the handle, it never sticks firm like the roughneck did. I only slightly disagree with Steve in that I think the x27 is very capable, there's only a little stuff that I find it can't split, and a fair percentage of that is unsplitable with my bigger maul too, needing the saw instead. But we all have different woods and different needs, if the x27 doesn't work out for you then try something else, something bigger/heavier maybe.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I agree-ish. for tough tough tough stuff I need the bigger 8lb maul, but for a LOT of stuff the x27 is ample and at (iirc) 5.7lbs I can swing it quicker and get more done, and be less tired/go longer. It also doesn't stick firm like my old roughneck 6lb maul would. the x27 may stick if the round doesn't split, but it is easy to free with a knock on the handle, it never sticks firm like the roughneck did. I only slightly disagree with Steve in that I think the x27 is very capable, there's only a little stuff that I find it can't split, and a fair percentage of that is unsplitable with my bigger maul too, needing the saw instead. But we all have different woods and different needs, if the x27 doesn't work out for you then try something else, something bigger/heavier maybe.


I should add. When I am splitting up in my home range, the Fiskars will split anything I come across except for knotty pine or the occasional american elm which will not be split by any tool short of a splitter or noodling. When I get further south/east that's when the tougher to split species appear.


----------



## MustangMike

I think you guys just need to learn how to put more spit on that X-27. I keep my hands about 4" apart, and there is noting that I can not split with it that another maul will do. If I can't split it with the X-27, out come wedges, hydro, or saw.

I have split a lot of very large tough rounds with an X-27, over 15 cord one year that included a large Sugar Maple and a large Chestnut Oak.


----------



## muddstopper

Got a load of Limb wood Tuesday. Maple and locust mix. Buddy calls me up and says, I have a dump trailer load of wood, already cut up, laying where you can just pull up beside it with my trailer, do I want it. Foolish question, of course I want it. So I hook up my trailer and ask my brother to go with e to help load it. Brother had a 16ft 4x6 close by and I told him we could tie it on top of the wood to get it home. everything was going perfect until,,,, We drive up to the wood and say oh crap. If this was lib wood, I would hate to see the size of tree they came off of. Some 20-24 in dia. We had nothing to roll rounds up with so brother and I got on each end of a round and hoisted onto the trailer. To make things worse, My trailer sides are 2ft high. I made them that way because a 6x10 trailer load stacked 2ft high is right at a full cord. This isnt a problem loading logs with a loader, or stacking splits, but those side boards strike me right at chest high which meant we had to hoist those big rounds almost head high to get them in the trailer. Made for a good work out. Today, just a few min ago, sae buddy calls and ask if I wanted the rest of the wood that hadnt been bucked yet. I ask him if there isnt a tractor or something with a forks we can just load in log length instead of picking all those heavy pieces up by hand. Sure he says, they have a trackhoe with thumb in the shed. Now you tell me!!. Look I said, just buck the logs into 10ft lenghts so they fit on the trailer and let use the trackhoe to load those logs in the bed. I can buck them up when I get them home. It will save you climbing on the log pile bucking rounds and save me a lot of lifting loading on the trailer. He liked that ideal, so this evening I should pickup about a cord of maple and locust, and maybe I will remember to take a pic or two. Oh, I also want to see the trees those limbs came off of, must of been a duzzey.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I don't have a hydro, until recently didn't have a saw suited to noodling, and i utterly loathe using my wedges, so I put every effort in to splitting with the axe/maul! I kind of agree with you Mike, except there comes a time where it is less effort/more effective to break out the 8lb stihl pro maul for a few all out swings, than it is to keep battering away with the x27, even though that will often get it with time and the right technique. It's easier to carry the x17, x27 and 8lb maul from the shed and pick the right tool for each swing, than to carry just one tool and make do, but the x27 is the most important part of my splitting arsenal and if i could have just it, I wouldn't be too upset.
I think I've said before but, its not so much the species (although i do see the differences) but the round/where it is in the tree and the individual tree /growing conditions that cause the most effort and require the most thought. As I get more experience (I've done approaching 30 cube now) I know which rounds not to scrounge, and how to tackle the nasty rounds i end up with. When i first started out i had some crotchy rounds from an oak and some knotty pine, no experience and a horrid 6lb roughneck maul and splitting was very very tough.


----------



## LondonNeil

BTW mike, I've still got a few rounds of troublesome wire ash, a round of willow with grain so folded I can't work out where in the tree it grew, and a bit of oak with a major crotch....this is my growing pile of bits awaiting noodling (except the ash...they are forever chopping blocks). If you ever happen to find yourself in London I'll give you the x27 or any pf my other splitting tools, and if you can split those rounds I'd be both greatful and mightily impressed, and want to know your secrets!


----------



## spyder62

There’s still trees in London?


----------



## Conquistador3

svk said:


> I do not know what species you have over there but for tough to split species over here a good maul will work better than the X27. For the moderate to easy to split species the X27 shines because of it's lighter weight and efficient head design. And the X-27 only works well if swung fast.
> 
> When I am hand splitting, things like white oak, sugar maple, pin oak, and larger black cherry go off to the side for the maul if they do not show signs of cracking after 4-5 hits with the Fiskars.



There are no easy species here. 
Only oddly-shaped oaks, very tall locusts primed to fall on power/telephone lines and other far less useful trees, all growing in impossible places. Struggling when splitting them is just the final part of struggling with the whole process of firewood gathering.


----------



## jr27236

Conquistador3 said:


> There are no easy species here. [emoji23]
> Only oddly-shaped oaks, very tall locusts primed to fall on power/telephone lines and other far less useful trees, all growing in impossible places. Struggling when splitting them is just the final part of struggling with the whole process of firewood gathering.


What he said.


----------



## svk

Conquistador3 said:


> There are no easy species here.
> Only oddly-shaped oaks, very tall locusts primed to fall on power/telephone lines and other far less useful trees, all growing in impossible places. Struggling when splitting them is just the final part of struggling with the whole process of firewood gathering.


We've gotten into loads of fenceline trees where everything was growing at an angle out to the sun. Every tree had twisted grain. We just ended up noodling about halfway through each round and once halved (or quartered) if needed they split pretty easily with whatever splitting tool is at hand. The only downside is that creates a LOT of noodles in a hurry which of course must be disposed of.


----------



## nighthunter

Got a Scrounge of a different type today 
can't wait to get him hunting next winter


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I do not know what species you have over there but for tough to split species over here a good maul will work better than the X27. For the moderate to easy to split species the X27 shines because of it's lighter weight and efficient head design. And the X-27 only works well if swung fast.
> 
> When I am hand splitting, things like white oak, sugar maple, pin oak, and larger black cherry go off to the side for the maul if they do not show signs of cracking after 4-5 hits with the Fiskars.



My cut-off is three shots with x27. I can usually tell from the sound of the first shot if it will split easy.


----------



## LondonNeil

Might have to chop those last few London trees down, Our version of a polar vortex is on its way!!!  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43167583 Temps about 10C down on seasonal and probably some snow, predicted coldest Feb week for 5 years ( so not super unusual, but a bit chilly, and unusual this late on in winter). Being late on my seasoned wood pile is dwindling...combine that with the fact I installed stove #2 and have started feeding my parents stove too and...yep, I'm down to scratching around in what should be 2018/19s pile for the dry stuff. Luckily the dead locust is easy to identify and to get at, and I know where to find some of the dry ash....but I'm starting to keep a close eye out for nearby pallets. I thought i was beyond that...I feel a bit ashamed  Then again...it all burns. At least my 2019/20 scrounging is going ok....I'm hoping to have photographic evidence for you in a day or so


----------



## JustJeff

I’m a believer. Swung the x27 for the first time today. Hit some fir, silver maple and Manitoba maple. This gnarly crotch piece (sounds derogatory doesn’t it!) would normally be reserved for the splitter but I was able to smack it apart with the fiskars. I hit it 7 times for 4 pieces. Was laying on the ground and was nice and wet so that juice splashed out when I hit it. As far as the easier to split rounds, one strike splits with less energy than the maul and I found the axe didn’t twist in my hand like the maul does. I like it and am happy with my purchase. I do have a hydraulic splitter that does most of what I ask of it, just interested in hand splitting as healthy thing to do.


----------



## LondonNeil

its very good exercise! Glad you like the fiskars


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 635218
> View attachment 635220
> View attachment 635219
> I’m a believer. Swung the x27 for the first time today. Hit some fir, silver maple and Manitoba maple. This gnarly crotch piece (sounds derogatory doesn’t it!) would normally be reserved for the splitter but I was able to smack it apart with the fiskars. I hit it 7 times for 4 pieces. Was laying on the ground and was nice and wet so that juice splashed out when I hit it. As far as the easier to split rounds, one strike splits with less energy than the maul and I found the axe didn’t twist in my hand like the maul does. I like it and am happy with my purchase. I do have a hydraulic splitter that does most of what I ask of it, just interested in hand splitting as healthy thing to do.


Atta boy


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> I'm starting to keep a close eye out for nearby pallets. I thought i was beyond that.


I used to snatch pallets up quick when they were easy pickins. Especially the big shipping crates that had 2x3's in them or alot of slats close together. Easy to split into kindling and super dry. But somebody told me about heat treat chemical they put in the wood, and alot of the lumber has an "HT" stamp on it. I stopped picking up pallets. It burns funny and I thought it was just because it was pine, but none of the other softwood I have does that. Next year I will be sure to have alot of strait grain, easy-to-split something to make multiple 5gal buckets of kindling before winter so I'm not using that stankass weird burning pallet wood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

muddstopper said:


> Got a load of Limb wood Tuesday. Maple and locust mix. Buddy calls me up and says, I have a dump trailer load of wood, already cut up, laying where you can just pull up beside it with my trailer, do I want it. Foolish question, of course I want it. So I hook up my trailer and ask my brother to go with e to help load it. Brother had a 16ft 4x6 close by and I told him we could tie it on top of the wood to get it home. everything was going perfect until,,,, We drive up to the wood and say oh crap. If this was lib wood, I would hate to see the size of tree they came off of. Some 20-24 in dia. We had nothing to roll rounds up with so brother and I got on each end of a round and hoisted onto the trailer. To make things worse, My trailer sides are 2ft high. I made them that way because a 6x10 trailer load stacked 2ft high is right at a full cord. This isnt a problem loading logs with a loader, or stacking splits, but those side boards strike me right at chest high which meant we had to hoist those big rounds almost head high to get them in the trailer. Made for a good work out. Today, just a few min ago, sae buddy calls and ask if I wanted the rest of the wood that hadnt been bucked yet. I ask him if there isnt a tractor or something with a forks we can just load in log length instead of picking all those heavy pieces up by hand. Sure he says, they have a trackhoe with thumb in the shed. Now you tell me!!. Look I said, just buck the logs into 10ft lenghts so they fit on the trailer and let use the trackhoe to load those logs in the bed. I can buck them up when I get them home. It will save you climbing on the log pile bucking rounds and save me a lot of lifting loading on the trailer. He liked that ideal, so this evening I should pickup about a cord of maple and locust, and maybe I will remember to take a pic or two. Oh, I also want to see the trees those limbs came off of, must of been a duzzey.


Careful there mud stopper it’s a fine line between good workout and blown disk.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 635218
> View attachment 635220
> View attachment 635219
> I’m a believer. Swung the x27 for the first time today. Hit some fir, silver maple and Manitoba maple. This gnarly crotch piece (sounds derogatory doesn’t it!) would normally be reserved for the splitter but I was able to smack it apart with the fiskars. I hit it 7 times for 4 pieces. Was laying on the ground and was nice and wet so that juice splashed out when I hit it. As far as the easier to split rounds, one strike splits with less energy than the maul and I found the axe didn’t twist in my hand like the maul does. I like it and am happy with my purchase. I do have a hydraulic splitter that does most of what I ask of it, just interested in hand splitting as healthy thing to do.


The x27..... The only polarising controversial topic on the scrounge thread. I’ll have buy one and form my own opinion but cutting and splitting has been the last thing on my mind over the summer months.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> . . . somebody told me about heat treat chemical they put in the wood, and alot of the lumber has an "HT" stamp on it. . . . so I'm not using that stankass weird burning pallet wood.


Be picky. The treated pallets are usually for international shipping. Lots of good info here:

*How To Tell If A Wood Pallet Is Safe For Reuse?*
https://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/




Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> The x27..... The only polarising controversial topic on the scrounge thread. I’ll have buy one and form my own opinion but cutting and splitting has been the last thing on my mind over the summer months.


Summer is when I cut and split mine...in between fishing and camping and going to the beach!


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

Scrounged a wagon load of dead maple today; mostly downed tops or branches.


----------



## muddstopper

Jeffkrib said:


> Careful there mud stopper it’s a fine line between good workout and blown disk.


Always a better way. Got the rest of the wood today and didnt break a sweat. About a full cord of silver maple, a little locust, and one hickory. Said he had about 2 loads of highly valuable black Walnut, already bucked, and about 10 loads of white oak. Wish I could take that little log loader with me.


----------



## jr27236

Scotia Buckin' said:


> Scrounged a wagon load of dead maple today; mostly downed tops or branches.


Is that a husky in a stihl case? Not right lol


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Be picky. The treated pallets are usually for international shipping. Lots of good info here:
> 
> *How To Tell If A Wood Pallet Is Safe For Reuse?*
> https://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/
> 
> View attachment 635240
> 
> 
> Philbert


Learned something here


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged a new saw today. Hopefully I can get a break in the rain tomorrow 
and get it in some wood.


----------



## svk

Nice!


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

jr27236 said:


> Is that a husky in a stihl case? Not right lol


Busted! it’s the brothers case for his 250. Just happened to shield the 550 today since he didn’t take it home yet lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Be picky. The treated pallets are usually for international shipping. Lots of good info here:
> 
> *How To Tell If A Wood Pallet Is Safe For Reuse?*
> https://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/
> 
> View attachment 635240
> 
> 
> Philbert


Well then pine sucks.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Well then pine sucks.


Your right, it's just not the same as spruce .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 635250
> 
> Always a better way. Got the rest of the wood today and didnt break a sweat. About a full cord of silver maple, a little locust, and one hickory. Said he had about 2 loads of highly valuable black Walnut, already bucked, and about 10 loads of white oak. Wish I could take that little log loader with me.
> View attachment 635249


Now that's my kind of scrounging .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635255
> Scrounged a new saw today. Hopefully I can get a break in the rain tomorrow
> and get it in some wood.


Nice saw James.


----------



## jr27236

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635255
> Scrounged a new saw today. Hopefully I can get a break in the rain tomorrow
> and get it in some wood.


Nice climbing saw. Which one is that?


----------



## spyder62




----------



## spyder62

Can’t forget the Canadians and aussies


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> The x27..... The only polarising controversial topic on the scrounge thread. I’ll have buy one and form my own opinion but cutting and splitting has been the last thing on my mind over the summer months.


Just rember when you first use it: It is NOT a one tool does everything. It does not replace the maul or wedge/sledge. It is a replacement for any ax you have ever used and it will do a lot of what you used to use a maul for. 

When Manually splitting Black Locust, Willow, Maple, Oak, the x27 now does 80-90% of the work


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I know to check for the 'wheat stamp'

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISPM_15

If it's unmarked it has not gone international and must likely is untreated. 

Most of what I've seen is unmarked, the few marked pallets have been HT.


----------



## Conquistador3

LondonNeil said:


> Yes I know to check for the 'wheat stamp'
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISPM_15
> 
> If it's unmarked it has not gone international and must likely is untreated.
> 
> Most of what I've seen is unmarked, the few marked pallets have been HT.



It's funny because just this week I read there's yet another palm parasite on the loose in Southern Europe besides the long established Red palm weevil. As it spread from the lakes in Northern Italy it is yet another case of poor quarantine practices and/or untreated pallets being waved through: most of the imported pests in Europe, from Tiger mosquitoes to Chestnut gall wasps, got through the big custom warehouse near the Malpensa airport. From there to the Lombard lakes, with their mild climate helping first generation exotic bugs to survive, is but a short hop. 
All of the stuff we get from Eastern Asia these days has absolutely, positively no wood in them. Whatever requires reinforcements usually has a light alloy structure covered in cardboard, but this has long been the practice with industrial machinery and components.
Consumer products... now those are a completely different animal. As long as proper custom duties are paid there's really no interest in checking pallets have been heat treated (the cheapest way to make them ISPM-15 compliant) or in quaranting them. 
That explains both the Tiger mosquitoes and all the Stihl/Husqvarna clones...


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> I used to snatch pallets up quick when they were easy pickins. Especially the big shipping crates that had 2x3's in them or alot of slats close together. Easy to split into kindling and super dry. But somebody told me about heat treat chemical they put in the wood, and alot of the lumber has an "HT" stamp on it. I stopped picking up pallets. It burns funny and I thought it was just because it was pine, but none of the other softwood I have does that. Next year I will be sure to have alot of strait grain, easy-to-split something to make multiple 5gal buckets of kindling before winter so I'm not using that stankass weird burning pallet wood.


----------



## farmer steve

jr27236 said:


> Is that a husky in a stihl case? Not right lol


probably have to disinfect the case now!!!


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> probably have to disinfect the case now!!!


Real saws don't live in cases anyway. Homelites don't turn Pink with a little sun like those Orange saws turn Yellow!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nice saw James.


Thank you. I thought about it a lot and realised in the 12 years iv been helping her dad do fire wood or doing it my self I can count on 1 finger the times a saw bigger the the Del saw would be useful. I will get more use out of this then then a 70+cc saw.


----------



## James Miller

jr27236 said:


> Nice climbing saw. Which one is that?


Its the 355t. The owner of the tree service I got the big oak from offered to show me the basics of climbing. I won't make a living at it but I think it would be a good skill to have.


----------



## rarefish383

Climbing goes against a lot of your natural instincts. Like you have to keep your butt out away from the tree. If you try to hug it and get your knees too close, it changes the angles of your gaffs and they will kick out and then you get bark rub all down your chest, arms and face. Be careful, climbing is more addictive than CAD. Once you get it in your blood, your hooked forever, Joe.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Thank you. I thought about it a lot and realised in the 12 years iv been helping her dad do fire wood or doing it my self I can count on 1 finger the times a saw bigger the the Del saw would be useful. I will get more use out of this then then a 70+cc saw.


I hear that.
I always tell guys, bigger saw, bigger wood, bugger back ache lol. Its easy to just say no if you don't have a big saw, and even if you have to cut up a big one you always seem to figure out how even with a smaller saw. And if that won't work, that's what you got your AS buddies for, let them know and the big saws they hardly use will get pulled out and dusted off to come to the rescue.
Hope you learn lots from the local tree service, no one here wants to take the time to show you anything. Glad you found someone local to help teach you, sure that's easier than the school of hard knocks .


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Climbing goes against a lot of your natural instincts. Like you have to keep your butt out away from the tree. If you try to hug it and get your knees too close, it changes the angles of your gaffs and they will kick out and then you get bark rub all down your chest, arms and face. Be careful, climbing is more addictive than CAD. Once you get it in your blood, your hooked forever, Joe.


I've got gaffs and a harness but figured just picking a tree and seeing what happened might not be the best idea. I've been known to do some things that normal people would pass on. The 100' cliff jumps at Raystown come to mind.


----------



## LondonNeil

I rock climb for fun so the rope work and heights would not bother me, but the idea of waving a saw about while up there.... NO!


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Just rember when you first use it: It is NOT a one tool does everything. It does not replace the maul or wedge/sledge. It is a replacement for any ax you have ever used and it will do a lot of what you used to use a maul for.
> 
> When Manually splitting Black Locust, Willow, Maple, Oak, the x27 now does 80-90% of the work


It’s probably going to be my one tool does everything that doesn’t go to the splitter. If it doesn’t crack apart with the x27, it goes to the side for when I pull the splitter out.


----------



## JustJeff

Call me lazy but I refuse to slug my guts out for little gain. I remember my very first scrounge. The ad read free maple first cone first serve. Well I got my green behind over there and picked up two loads of that maple...twisted knotted yard tree Manitoba maple. (Box elder) already bucked. 
Came home and hit it with my axe for about 10 minutes. Went to the store and bought a maul. Slugged away for about an hour before I got on the internet and bought a saw. It was then I learned that a $35 craftsman while a good limbing saw, was not going to cut up these 30” rounds. A week later I had the cheap homemade splitter that someone’s gramps had cobbled together and presto, I had firewood! I just can’t imagine using a sledge and wedges or beating myself to death with the maul anymore than I can imagine taking my family to town on a horse and buggy! Lol. If I couldn’t own a splitter, I’d rent one.


----------



## Scotia Buckin'

rarefish383 said:


> Real saws don't live in cases anyway. Homelites don't turn Pink with a little sun like those Orange saws turn Yellow!


It’s only because they secretly want to look like my ol’ MAC 10-10 lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Anyone else dream about scrounging? I had a dream last night that while driving down the road I came across a wood lot that was bulldozed, I stopped to ask about the wood and they said take it. Crazy.....


----------



## Conquistador3

rarefish383 said:


> Climbing goes against a lot of your natural instincts. Like you have to keep your butt out away from the tree. If you try to hug it and get your knees too close, it changes the angles of your gaffs and they will kick out and then you get bark rub all down your chest, arms and face. Be careful, climbing is more addictive than CAD. Once you get it in your blood, your hooked forever, Joe.



No risk of that ever happening to me.
I have always been so terrified of heights even a ladder is enough to make me think twice. With age and concussions it has actually got worse. 
If I really need a rope tied to a tree I either dragoon somebody into helping me or out comes the most dangerous implement ever devised by man, the Tyrolean ladder (in the US it probably means something else, most likely some weird sexual fetish). Yes, I should really get a three-footed ladder, but that's good money and the death-ladder was free. 
Hey, I wouldn't be scrounging and splitting oddly shaped oak if I weren't tight.


----------



## jr27236

MechanicMatt said:


> Anyone else dream about scrounging? I had a dream last night that while driving down the road I came across a wood lot that was bulldozed, I stopped to ask about the wood and they said take it. Crazy.....


Don't think I ever dreamed of coming across a wood pile but if i did it would probably end like my dreams of a beautiful girl..... just when I get near her I wake up. Lol


----------



## jr27236

farmer steve said:


> probably have to disinfect the case now!!!


I'd just burn the saw, can't risk contaminating anyone else lol


----------



## James Miller

Conquistador3 said:


> No risk of that ever happening to me.
> I have always been so terrified of heights even a ladder is enough to make me think twice. With age and concussions it has actually got worse.
> If I really need a rope tied to a tree I either dragoon somebody into helping me or out comes the most dangerous implement ever devised by man, the Tyrolean ladder (in the US it probably means something else, most likely some weird sexual fetish). Yes, I should really get a three-footed ladder, but that's good money and the death-ladder was free.
> Hey, I wouldn't be scrounging and splitting oddly shaped oak if I weren't tight.



Extendable pole clip/saw works great for getting a rope in the tree if you don' like leaving the ground.


----------



## James Miller

Couldn't stay out of the wood pile with a new saw on the bench. Maid some ash cookies then proceeded to run the tank out cutting anything that was to long to length. Little saw is loud I wasn' expecting that.


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635418
> Extendable pole clip/saw works great for getting a rope in the tree if you don' like leaving the ground.


You got rats?


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635420
> View attachment 635421
> Couldn't stay out of the wood pile with a new saw on the bench. Maid some ash cookies then proceeded to run the tank out cutting anything that was to long to length. Little saw is loud I wasn' expecting that.


I like hash cookies...lol (that's how my buddy from the Rock(Newfoundland) says it).
Looks like you noodled something too?


----------



## svk

Had a brief but very enjoyable visit with @rarefish383 Joe today. Thanks for everything Joe!


----------



## James Miller

Marine5068 said:


> You got rats?


No rats the mice set that big trap off.



Marine5068 said:


> I like hash cookies...lol (that's how my buddy from the Rock(Newfoundland) says it).
> Looks like you noodled something too?


The noodles are from the big oak rounds. The Del saw maid those.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Had a brief but very enjoyable visit with @rarefish383 Joe today. Thanks for everything Joe!


That' not to far from @farmer steve and I. Should have swung by and grabbed the 3400.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> That' not to far from @farmer steve and I. Should have swung by and grabbed the 3400.


Oh man. I didn't know you guys were close by!!


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> It’s probably going to be my one tool does everything that doesn’t go to the splitter. If it doesn’t crack apart with the x27, it goes to the side for when I pull the splitter out.



I must admit a lot of my rejects goes diret to the splitter or noodle piles vice picking up the maul or wedge/sledge.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Oh man. I didn't know you guys were close by!!


I think when I looked into it it was maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent a little more time with the fiskars today. The done been split pile is growing while the ain’t been split pile shrinks. 
Finally put my cutting board into service. I cut it with the chainsaw, ran it through father in laws planer and gave a light sand. Been rubbing it weekly with linseed oil for a while now to the point where it’s not soaking in anymore.


----------



## dancan

No new scrounged wood for me today , had to work on the scrounge pile lol


----------



## LondonNeil

so i finally got the phone call from my tree surgeon buddy.....off i go to the scrounge pile and...





ahhhh 

ten minutes later






that made exactly one car load





it wasn't Spruce, but it is all Oak. All limb wood so a fair bit of saw work needed.....what a shame 

Best thing, being winter felled, and I guess being limb wood is part of it....its super dry! It was only felled yesterday but my oh my, its dry. I had to pinch myself, and do the sniff test on it, as it was so light it stunned me an made me think I was grabbing the wrong stuff from the pile for a moment. That stuff will be dry for next year I'm sure.

I'm told the rest of the tree, described as 'A large Oak' is coming down next week....


----------



## James Miller

I like your wood hauler. I had a Honda CRX many years ago. I would cram that thing full of wood and hope the exhaust wouldn't get ripped off on the way home.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks, Skoda Octavia vRS. 2 litre 4 pot with turbo delivering 220ps, yet a big boot and space for plenty of wood, probably 2/3rds of a cube this time as its lots of odd shaped limb wood. When i filled it with oak trunk rounds back in December, so that the mud flaps were grounding (oops) I got maybe 0.85m3 (once CSS) in. There is wood in the front passenger footwell and on the front passenger seat of course.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> that made exactly one car load


Getting as bad as @dancan 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeez Dancan! that is some pile! Are you responsible for that entire wasteland in pic #2?! 

i see a selection of splitters... isocore, husqvarna maul, one i dont recognise and is that a stihl pro splitting axe? plenty of choice, nice.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Getting as bad as @dancan
> 
> Philbert



no-one can ever match Dandan the minivan man.


----------



## dancan

Yes , that Montana van hauled a few sticks of wood and the odd shaped thing while I had it lol


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Oh man. I didn't know you guys were close by!!


 you could have stopped and pi$$ revvved the old Homey. would have gave you your 2 stroke smoke fix for a week.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> There is wood in the front passenger footwell and on the front passenger seat of course.









You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 635466
> 
> 
> You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen.


I'm more impressed by the vehicle being a standard. There 
a dieing breed here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 635466
> 
> 
> You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen.


What the?! How are you going to drive with all that in the drivers seat?!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, in my dream last night I had just talked to the foreman. It was all silver maple. Maybe tonight I’ll get to start bucking and loading....hehehehehe


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

LondonNeil said:


> so i finally got the phone call from my tree surgeon buddy.....off i go to the scrounge pile and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh
> 
> ten minutes later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that made exactly one car load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't Spruce, but it is all Oak. All limb wood so a fair bit of saw work needed.....what a shame
> 
> Best thing, being winter felled, and I guess being limb wood is part of it....its super dry! It was only felled yesterday but my oh my, its dry. I had to pinch myself, and do the sniff test on it, as it was so light it stunned me an made me think I was grabbing the wrong stuff from the pile for a moment. That stuff will be dry for next year I'm sure.
> 
> I'm told the rest of the tree, described as 'A large Oak' is coming down next week....


And I thought scrounging in a Hyundai Tucson was a stretch. Your ride is even less of a "work truck" than mine. Well done my good man.


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> No new scrounged wood for me today , had to work on the scrounge pile lol


Dancan your pics are very artistic!


----------



## Marine5068

Jeffkrib said:


> Dancan your pics are very artistic!


He does take good pics.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 635466
> 
> 
> You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Philbert

Is this @zogger ?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Is this @zogger ?
> 
> Philbert



He forgot to adjust the chain tension and mod the muffler! Lol.


----------



## James Miller

Can anyone identify what tree drops these nuts? The top looks like some kind of acorn to me so assume oak. But the bottom has me stumped.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Is this @zogger ?
> 
> Philbert



WTF!

Hopefully that was the red clone of the not so reliable 240 Husky and not one of their better small saws.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Had 3 trees fall last night when the wife was feeding Jr the snake killer aka her outdoor cat.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> He forgot to adjust the chain tension and mod the muffler!


Oh he '_MODDED_' that muffler plenty!

Philbert


----------



## jr27236

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635688
> View attachment 635689
> Can anyone identify what tree drops these nuts? The top looks like some kind of acorn to me so assume oak. But the bottom has me stumped.


They are acorns for sure from an oak. The bottom picture looks like it got rotted or a worm was in there


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 635688
> View attachment 635689
> Can anyone identify what tree drops these nuts? The top looks like some kind of acorn to me so assume oak. But the bottom has me stumped.


the acorn is white oak James. can't tell the other without seeing the other side. do you have a whole one?


----------



## LondonNeil

bottom looks a bit like a walnut shell to me. top, acorn


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> the acorn is white oak James. can't tell the other without seeing the other side. do you have a whole one?


No I don't but they don't look like acorns and there to small to be walnuts. Bark on those trees looks a ot like ash.


----------



## Buckshot00

Top pic is an acorn. Bottom pic is a hickory nut.


----------



## dancan

Straight back in the middle of the pic , a big birch with a dead top , he's next lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Philbert said:


> Is this @zogger ?
> 
> Philbert




Not 100% sure on his repairs, but at least he knows the proper beer to be drinking.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> No I don't but they don't look like acorns and there to small to be walnuts. Bark on those trees looks a ot like ash.


Ash doesn't drop nuts.


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> I’m a believer. Swung the x27 for the first time today.



A shame I could not give that 5 likes!!!


----------



## MustangMike

James, Check out Butternut (AKA White Walnut).


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Ash doesn't drop nuts.


That's right, only nuts drop ash .
Dropped a lot of them two Saturdays ago .
Just getting started here, we took out all the way to the large red oak on the right with 4 spars. There's a large multi spar maple(on the ground to the right of the big red oak) the ported 440 ate up with a 20" bar, she was about 3' across, couldn't believe I managed to get that one in one piece .


This was all cleared for a farmer who is installing a sprinkler in the field and needed the corner of this section around the swamp/wetland area cleaned up so the end would make the swing.


Here's what we took out approximately. My nephew was the one benefitting of the "scrounge", as did the farmer.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Ash doesn't drop nuts.


I know a few Ash's that are nuts. Does that count?


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> Straight back in the middle of the pic , a big birch with a dead top , he's next lol


Is that White (Paper) Birch, Yellow Birch or Black Birch?


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> The x27..... The only polarising controversial topic on the scrounge thread. I’ll have buy one and form my own opinion but cutting and splitting has been the last thing on my mind over the summer months.


I was just thinking about this. Guys who hadn't used the X-27 would get so pissed about people singing it's praises.

The other fight that has completely died off was the "elitist" versus traditional wood stove. A few years ago there were some royally epic discussions on that topic as well.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> That's right, only nuts drop ash .


Thats for sure. Especially the internally rotted ones that you dont know are rotted. Get the face cut in then the tree pops and you're stumbling around trying to get away from it like the guy in that one vid.


----------



## DFK

Buckshot00 is correct.
Acorn ( most likely White Oak ) and Hickory Nut ( most likely a Pig Nut Hickory )

David


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I was just thinking about this. Guys who hadn't used the X-27 would get so pissed about people singing it's praises.
> 
> The other fight that has completely died off was the "elitist" versus traditional wood stove. A few years ago there were some royally epic discussions on that topic as well.


Same way with huskys .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Same way with huskys .


The brand wars died long ago.

However if you get your saw ported by the wrong guy, you can still get throw out of certain cliques


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats for sure. Especially the internally rotted ones that you dont know are rotted. Get the face cut in then the tree pops and you're stumbling around trying to get away from it like the guy in that one vid.


I haven't had that problem with them, most everything we cut here is still very solid except at the roots and some of the smaller branches. You better be wearing a hard hat and keep your eye's to the sky as well as know you escape routes, as they will flick some pretty good side branches around an make you do a dance move or two if your not making a good plan to fell them in a certain order.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The brand wars died long ago.
> 
> However if you get your saw ported by the wrong guy, you can still get throw out of certain cliques


I run into it all the time still, and do everything I can to add fuel to the fire, meanwhile having a lot of them and being willing to run/own them all .
So I heard, I'm being careful .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I run into it all the time still, and do everything I can to add fuel to the fire, meanwhile having a lot of them and being willing to run/own them all .
> So I heard, I'm being careful .


I have owned just about ever major brand at this point but I will still call out a fanboy when I see one lol. There is enough mis-information out there already so IMO there is no sense in spreading more. Like these video "comparisons" where they are putting the dawgs to one saw while holding the other one back LOL.



In regards to the saw builder groupies, trying to reason with them is like trying to talk politics...Facts and real world observations mean nothing if it doesn't fit into their agenda. 

It is also funny how they are out to "expose" certain builders while trying to sweep the misdeeds of other builders under the table.

End rant. Thats what I like about the firewood forum. The chest thumpers stay out of here lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have owned just about ever major brand at this point but I will still call out a fanboy when I see one lol. There is enough mis-information out there already so IMO there is no sense in spreading more. Like these video "comparisons" where they are putting the dawgs to one saw while holding the other one back LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the saw builder groupies, trying to reason with them is like trying to talk politics...Facts and real world observations mean nothing if it doesn't fit into their agenda.
> 
> It is also funny how they are out to "expose" certain builders while trying to sweep the misdeeds of other builders under the table.
> 
> End rant. Thats what I like about the firewood forum. The chest thumpers stay out of here lol.


I haven't got into the older homies and such as of yet, I've even refused to let a few of them be dropped off here, I can't get into older saws that are harder to obtain parts for right now, enough projects that are easy to get parts for lol.
There's plenty of that going on, and always will be unfair testing.
Hard to reason with them is an understatement, I'd compare most to the "sheeple", blindly following the crowd. I always say if I wasn't born in Cali I would have been born in Missouri, the show me state , I like to try most everything out myself as there are so many variables that can change what works for one guy and not the next, good to be open minded about these things in my mind.
If your not in your not in .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I haven't got into the older homies and such as of yet, I've even refused to let a few of them be dropped off here, I can't get into older saws that are harder to obtain parts for right now, enough projects that are easy to get parts for lol.
> There's plenty of that going on, and always will be unfair testing.
> Hard to reason with them is an understatement, I'd compare most to the "sheeple", blindly following the crowd. I always say if I wasn't born in Cali I would have been born in Missouri, the show me state , I like to try most everything out myself as there are so many variables that can change what works for one guy and not the next, good to be open minded about these things in my mind.
> If your not in your not in .


I agree completely.

Every time in my younger days that I thought I had the world by the tail, I was shown that I was wrong. I'm hoping those lessons are now in my past  It pains me to see guys in the 20's, 30's and even 40's and 50's buying into the myth spun by some of these guys. But not my monkeys, not my circus. It is tough enough to keep the house with wife and 5 kids afloat lol. In my younger days I did put faith into a few folks who turned out to be less than my friend but lesson learned.

In regards to old saws it can really be a slippery slope if you do not watch out. My first "free" Mac 2-10 milked me over 200 bucks (in parts, no labor) when I finally worked all of the bugs out. The saw had good compression but literally everything else was shot It is best to start with a larger cc/more desirable model so it holds value if you do decide to sell and then have two or three of the same model to rob parts from to get one good runner. And the best tip I can give is check compression, vacuum/pressure, and spark before even starting in.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Every time in my younger days that I thought I had the world by the tail, I was shown that I was wrong. I'm hoping those lessons are now in my past  It pains me to see guys in the 20's, 30's and even 40's and 50's buying into the myth spun by some of these guys. But not my monkeys, not my circus. It is tough enough to keep the house with wife and 5 kids afloat lol. In my younger days I did put faith into a few folks who turned out to be less than my friend but lesson learned.
> 
> In regards to old saws it can really be a slippery slope if you do not watch out. My first "free" Mac 2-10 milked me over 200 bucks (in parts, no labor) when I finally worked all of the bugs out. The saw had good compression but literally everything else was shot It is best to start with a larger cc/more desirable model so it holds value if you do decide to sell and then have two or three of the same model to rob parts from to get one good runner. And the best tip I can give is check compression, vacuum/pressure, and spark before even starting in.


I hear you, but I believe as long as we are alive we will continue to learn these lessons just at new levels, just as my signature says( I like living, somedays it just cost more than others lol). Learning in regards to the company we keep and how to keep company is a deep topic, but pretty rudimental at it's core, it's the execution of it that's the hard part .
I've worked on so much through the yrs I'd rather just buy a crap load of cool looking old saws on the cheap and have a nice shelf to through them on in the barn(when I get one) along with a bunch of old signs. I wouldn't mind tinkering with a few here and there, but buy that time those cool old saws might be 372's and 440/460's, and maybe some 461's .


----------



## svk

I love the sound and feel of old saws, a few times a year.

My Mac D-44 needs to be primed the first time but then it runs like a top. After bucking one or two trees with it I have my fix and am ready to put it back in storage for a few months.

The 70's era saws I could more or less run weekly though. Give me a Mac 10-series or one of the better Homelite XL-1xx saws. Sounds great, decent weight, and plenty of power. The newer Mac handlebars with the foam wrap make a big difference in comfort.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I love the sound and feel of old saws, a few times a year.


Me to, hard to beat the old 372 oe's and the 044's LOL.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Me to, hard to beat the old 372 oe's and the 044's LOL.


LOL I think the 70's vintages sounded the best


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> LOL I think the 70's vintages sounded the best



That does sound good, she get's a few extra rpms when she cleans up in the cut .
When I was at Randys December of 2016 a member (I think rburg) fired up a saw that I heard over all the rest as it had a unique sound, it was a ported 288. There were a couple 100cc plus saws one was the big echo that came here to the states from robin wood, I can't remember if the other was an 880 or what, but to hear them harmonizing in the cut sent chills up you spine it was great.
Here's a nice sounding scarr 288.


----------



## chipper1

Got lucky and found it .
Looks to be the echo and an 090.

Here's jon1212 running it, then someone else, not sure who.
I was standing 8' away when they started it for the first time, the ground was shaking , what a beast slow and steady.


----------



## James Miller

I ran a 120 something cc Mac at the PA GTG and another big old beast can' remember what it was. Only saw I didn't run that I regret is the Contra that was there.


----------



## svk

The largest saw I have ran is Mark Heimann's SP125 last year. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## chipper1

I almost bought a 3120 3 weeks ago with a 4' bar, I probably should have, you know when you need it it's nice to have(for that one time a yr lol). Bummer is as I was saying before then your working with big heavy wood. Maybe I can just get some large logs dropped off at the house and cut 1" cookies, 4'x1" shouldn't be to heavy . Then I could sell the chips for bedding , now that's justification.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's right, only nuts drop ash .



At least not more than once when cleaning out a stove. When SWMBO gets done wrapping the broom around your head...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I almost bought a 3120 3 weeks ago with a 4' bar, I probably should have, you know when you need it it's nice to have(for that one time a yr lol). Bummer is as I was saying before then your working with big heavy wood. Maybe I can just get some large logs dropped off at the house and cut 1" cookies, 4'x1" shouldn't be to heavy . Then I could sell the chips for bedding , now that's justification.


Haven't ran my 2186 since July and it was only ran to cut cookies to try out the muffler mod. Why do I need this saw lol.


----------



## dancan

Marine5068 said:


> Is that White (Paper) Birch, Yellow Birch or Black Birch?


Pretty sure it's white birch , there's a bit of yellow in that corner but not much.
I'll cut it into 16" cookies when I get it on the ground lol

Might be going to drop a few trees for a friend this coming weekend . He had said something about an oak tree blocking the sun and that the powerco has taken the lines out that ran through it .


----------



## MustangMike

I don't care if a saw has rubber AV or spring, but I can't run a saw w/o AV for very long. Used to use them, and in the winter my hands would still be shaking even after I was done cutting. Just can't take it any more.


----------



## 95custmz

OAK??!!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah, in my dream last night I had just talked to the foreman. It was all silver maple. Maybe tonight I’ll get to start bucking and loading....hehehehehe



Now I though we had raised him better than that, if your gonna dream Maple, make it Sugar Maple!!!

Must have been the beers!!!


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> OAK??!!


----------



## dancan

95custmz said:


> OAK??!!



Yesir , that's what he said lol


----------



## dancan

Gonna have to bring the big Tirfor on that tree , the heavy side is pointing to the house .
The things a fella does for an oak scrounge


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Gonna have to bring the big Tirfor on that tree , the heavy side is pointing to the house .
> The things a fella does for an oak scrounge


It is pretty ruff walking to the neighbors and asking what there doing with the oak once it' down. I'l never have piles of oak sitting around like you have spruce though.


----------



## cornfused

The county road crew was clearing trees out of the right of way about 3/4 mile south of my place on Friday. I stopped on the way to work and asked about the wood and they said I could have anything that they left as long as it was gone by Monday as they had to come back and finish up. To my amazement it was almost all HEDGE!!!! According to the grain scale at work, just over 4500 lbs!!! Just a little Mullbury, about 100 lbs.


----------



## dancan

I'll make up in quantity with what you guys have in quality lol
I did have about 3 weeks of night burning oak this year with a scrounge from 2 years ago mixed with sugarmaple and my other hardwoods during the cold season , looking at the woodshed I still have some of that oak leftover and I have some oak from a scrounge this past summer so I'll be set for the cold blast next winter 
This fresh oak will be for the 19/20 winter burn


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ground has been too wet to get to anything here. Off to the guitar I go...but its made of wood. That somebody cut with a chainsaw. That counts right? I can scrounge all the guitars and drumsets I want. You cant stop me.


----------



## dancan

I don't have any hedge around here or in this province that I know of . 
Usually about 20 minutes to find some oak , 1/2 hour for beech , 2 hours for locust and I've heard tell of some stands of hornbeam but haven't found any yet .
Sugar and red maple are around, white , yellow birch , spruce, balsam fir , some wild cherry that doesn't grow very big , white pine , a bit of tamarack and a few hemlock .
No poplar in our scrounging area but I have some in my back yard. 
The gate is not more than 5 minutes from my front door and so far sugar maple is the top of the lot but since I cut blow downs, leaners and dead standing when I get a load of softwood I'm still ahead .
I will travel for almost anything btw lol


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar Maple is right up there with the best quality woods!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sugar Maple is right up there with the best quality woods!


How do you like splitting it.
I don't get my hands on it often, but when I have it's been very heavy and was a bear to split and it wasn't the easiest to cut either.


----------



## James Miller

cornfused said:


> The county road crew was clearing trees out of the right of way about 3/4 mile south of my place on Friday. I stopped on the way to work and asked about the wood and they said I could have anything that they left as long as it was gone by Monday as they had to come back and finish up. To my amazement it was almost all HEDGE!!!! According to the grain scale at work, just over 4500 lbs!!! Just a little Mullbury, about 100 lbs. View attachment 636018
> View attachment 636019


Iv got tons of mulberry in the tree line at my place. Burns good and puts on quite the show when you open the stove. We have hedge around here but iv never got to burn any.


----------



## JustJeff

I find sugar maple tough to split, but when it goes, it flies apart. I can put a piece on my splitter and gruntgroanBANG! The splitter loads up and the splits fly out each side. My shins have learned where not to stand!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea dont leave the draft open on a load of sugar and walk away. It WILL go nuclear.


----------



## panolo

I have about 15 more cords to split. The twists suck to split for sure. Difference in a winter/spring cut sugar than a summer/fall cut one. The summer one is considerably lighter. Lot's less sap. It is hard as heck. Harder than any oak or ash around here. Kinda like an old dry elm.


----------



## svk

I noticed that as well. It's a chore to split green but it's a total bear when dried.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ya. Dont cut live sugar in the spring. I made that mistake.


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes I can split Sugar OK, then other trees are real tough. If it is a straight grain woods tree, usually not too bad, but yard trees are tough! It is never as easy as straight grain Oak, Ash or Walnut, but usually not as bad as Elm or Black Birch.

That said, I find Norway Maple to be harder to split, straight grained or not!


----------



## LondonNeil

So our eastern blast has hit and mild old London is getting it's coldest week this winter. Very mild by what you are used to but hey, it's cold for us. An inch of snow which is fairly unusual, and temps tonight of -4C . I let the gas boiler warm the house all day while out, but it hasn't run for 4+ hours....to ickle stoves still have the btus


----------



## woodchip rookie

Still haven't fired the furnace....


----------



## woodchip rookie

And we had mornings that were -9F(-22C) with -20F(-30C) windchills.

(I used google temp translator to get the C temps)


----------



## JustJeff

Here in the great white north....it isn’t very white. Gorgeous 12 degrees C. Went out to prune my Apple trees and some of them were starting to bud! This is not good, it’s still February folks. Spring may be around the corner but there’s still march to go and she can be a fickle biatch! Still freezing at night and the maple syrup guys are busy now. Missed out on the first possible scrounge of the year, couple trees down around the corner, went and asked but someone had spoken for them already. It’s ok I’m not really ready for that yet anyway. Need to dig my scrounge trailer project out and finish it first.


----------



## dancan

The guys have been running the sap down here for 2 weeks now and we have the same issue with buds , I've seen ice on the lakes and snow storms in April here .
I think red maple is the nicest to split of the maples , sugar usually has a twisted and stringy grain, 50/50 chance of that on the birch I've been cutting as well. 
I'm gonna drag the splitter to the pile to do the spruce up because it's usually the worst. 
Hey Cowboy! 
I hear that you guys are having a bumper crop of brown snakes hatching this year .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Leave it to Aus to have a bumper crop of deadly stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Hey Cowboy!
> I hear that you guys are having a bumper crop of brown snakes hatching this year .





woodchip rookie said:


> Leave it to Aus to have a bumper crop of deadly stuff.



It's nice to be good at something .

Here's a bit of hot snake on snake action for all you snake lovers out there.



But the browns don't always wear the pants. Sometimes a snake fight can get confusing. The brown snake bites itself by accident at 2:01.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and notice in the first vid the venomous killer Australian ants tryin to get some of the action


----------



## Jeffkrib

What cowboy didn’t mention is seeing this sort of stuff is a daily occurrence here in Australia. Everywhere you go you get chased by venomous animals.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Are the butterflies venomous too?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I bet Australian rainbows are deadly.


----------



## Conquistador3

I've heard the most poisonous creatures in Australia are the Port Phillip and Sydney real estate speculators.


----------



## James Miller

The yard dried up enough for me and my helper to start stacking the oak pile. I need a bigger tractor. Took the 355 back to the dealer and ask for some wiggle room with the limiters. He pulled them and set it so that the leanest setting is the out of the box full rich setting. I can go half a turn past factory rich setting. Think he did it cause he knows I'll pull them with a dry wall screw if he didnt.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dats irreegal


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636347
> The yard dried up enough for me and my helper to start stacking the oak pile. I need a bigger tractor. Took the 355 back to the dealer and ask for some wiggle room with the limiters. He pulled them and set it so that the leanest setting is the out of the box full rich setting. I can go half a turn past factory rich setting. Think he did it cause he knows I'll pull them with a dry wall screw if he didnt.


Good work!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> dats irreegal


Carb needed adjusted it got adjusted. Only a dealer should adjust the carb . Need more dealers like him.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636347
> The yard dried up enough for me and my helper to start stacking the oak pile. I need a bigger tractor. Took the 355 back to the dealer and ask for some wiggle room with the limiters. He pulled them and set it so that the leanest setting is the out of the box full rich setting. I can go half a turn past factory rich setting. Think he did it cause he knows I'll pull them with a dry wall screw if he didnt.


Your little helper needs some gloves.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I bet Australian rainbows are deadly.



I think @Jeffkrib is about due to have a rainbow plague up in Sydney. Not the sort of cut wood we're into.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Sugar Maple is right up there with the best quality woods!


I agree with ya on the Sugar Maple there Mike.
It's my favorite firewood.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Are the butterflies venomous too?



And the Drop Bears?


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636347
> The yard dried up enough for me and my helper to start stacking the oak pile. I need a bigger tractor. Took the 355 back to the dealer and ask for some wiggle room with the limiters. He pulled them and set it so that the leanest setting is the out of the box full rich setting. I can go half a turn past factory rich setting. Think he did it cause he knows I'll pull them with a dry wall screw if he didnt.



I took my MS361 into the dealer as my 'ear' said it was running a tad rich. He agreed and pulled the limiters with out any argument.


----------



## MustangMike

Why would he pull the limiters if it is already rich???


----------



## KiwiBro

Maybe leaning the high necessitated a slight richening of the low?


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Why would he pull the limiters if it is already rich???


My saw 4 stroked on the out of the box settings. I wanted to be able to adjust it after a few tanks as my other two wanted more fuel as they broke in.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I should probably take the 395 to the dealer and have them adjust it since its got me broke in...I mean since its broke in.


----------



## MechanicMatt

So tuition bills must be combing in at my pals. He asked me today if I was still interested in the 550xp....

On a sad note, my oldest daughter turns 13 tomorrow, she is growing up on me. I miss her being little....


----------



## svk

My oldest turns 13 on St Pattys day. He was a real **** last year but seems to have mellowed out now for the most part plus he's grown about 6". I've heard 6th grade (last year) is a tough year for boys. I'd agree.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Why would he pull the limiters if it is already rich???


I took it as the saw was too lean so now it's adjusted to be richer.


----------



## MustangMike

Anyone else going to the Upstate NY GTG on 4/22. Just right, after Tax Season!!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Conquistador3 said:


> I've heard the most poisonous creatures in Australia are the Port Phillip and Sydney real estate speculators.


So you’ve heard about our bubble? The median house price for an average house in an average suburb (which is nothing special) is $1.175m Aud ($900k usd). We currently have 350 cranes in Sydney building apartments. We’ve had 30 years of falling interest rates and currently hold the world record for length without a recession.
It can only end one way IMHO.
We bought our house ten years ago, at the time the median price was $580k. On paper when I do the math I’ve earned $1,144 per week on the appreciation.


----------



## KiwiBro

We don't need no water let the mother plucker burn. Burn mutha plucker. Burn.

That's how I feel about the utterly atrocious misappropriation of resources towards speculative passive wealth creation. In the long run, it hollows out a country's productive capacity and in many cases sovereignty. It'll crash in my lifetime and I'll tell everyone who doesn't want to hear me, "I told you so" while asking them what are they going to do to avoid the same "calamity" from bringing their kids to their knees.

In many cases the horse has already bolted and there is no way of getting it back in the stable.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Why would he pull the limiters if it is already rich???



Because I was bottomed out on the limiter trying to lean out the mixture.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I took it as the saw was too lean so now it's adjusted to be richer.



What am I missing? Saw was running rich not leaning out. I was bottomed out on the high limiter. He agreed, pulled the limiter and allowed it to go another half turn. I apparently don't understand something.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> We don't need no water let the mother plucker burn. Burn mutha plucker. Burn.
> 
> That's how I feel about the utterly atrocious misappropriation of resources towards speculative passive wealth creation. In the long run, it hollows out a country's productive capacity and in many cases sovereignty. It'll crash in my lifetime and I'll tell everyone who doesn't want to hear me, "I told you so" while asking them what are they going to do to avoid the same "calamity" from bringing their kids to their knees.
> 
> In many cases the horse has already bolted and there is no way of getting it back in the stable.



Agreed, one way or another it will all sort it self out. The only problem is those who can least afford it will bear the brunt of paying it all off.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Agreed, one way or another it will all sort it self out. The only problem is those who can least afford it will bear the brunt of paying it all off.


Absolutely. And there has been at least one or two generations responsible for doing SFA about it until it manifests upon the most vulnerable. We are a disgracefully selfish and short-sighted phalanx.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> What am I missing? Saw was running rich not leaning out. I was bottomed out on the high limiter. He agreed, pulled the limiter and allowed it to go another half turn. I apparently don't understand something.


Sorry I read it backwards. Every saw with limiters that I've owned was was too lean from the factory.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Sorry I read it backwards. Every saw with limiters that I've owned was was too lean from the factory.



I doubt you are the one who has it backwards. Limiter limit how rich you can make it, it is an EPA thing. They do not prevent you from going lean and burning up your saw.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> Anyone else going to the Upstate NY GTG on 4/22. Just right, after Tax Season!!!


Was thinking about it 6+hours tho. Wife is having L5 S1 fusion next week so most likely hold off.
I did not even talk to her yet about making the trip


----------



## James Miller

does anyone know what kind of tree this is? 
it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636563
> does anyone know what kind of tree this is? View attachment 636565
> it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.


looks like good 'ol york co cherry James. WHAT!!! you don't have it cut up yet???


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> looks like good 'ol york co cherry James. WHAT!!! you don't have it cut up yet???


When I get home from picking the kid up from school. I was walking the tree line looking for a strait 8' chunk of mulberry for the guy at work to make a bow out of.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636563
> does anyone know what kind of tree this is? View attachment 636565
> it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.



Looks like Shagbark Hickory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

I'd be fine with that to.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Sorry I read it backwards. Every saw with limiters that I've owned was was too lean from the factory.



Ah! Thanks. I thought I had totally misunderstood what the "H" needle does. Not that I have ever in my whole life been mistaken.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636563
> does anyone know what kind of tree this is? View attachment 636565
> it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.


Smaller trunks definitely look like cherry. But that is a huge base to be a cherry tree. Seems like they normally top out at around 18" diameter but appears yours is a double leader that are both well over that diameter.


----------



## Erik B

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636563
> does anyone know what kind of tree this is? View attachment 636565
> it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.


That looks like cherry. Segments of bark are too small to be shag hickory


----------



## James Miller

Down and cut up 
this is what it looks like when it' cut. May have to use what I learned in the @Just a Guy that cuts wood crash course on bore cutting leaners for the last one but it' starting to rain again so it will have to wait.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Smaller trunks definitely look like cherry. But that is a huge base to be a cherry tree. Seems like they normally top out at around 18" diameter but appears yours is a double leader that are both well over that diameter.


I wouldn' touch the main tree. It can become a blow down some day and I'll figure it out then. There's visible rot at the bottom and it' already split once as can be seen in the pictures. Well above my skill set .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Smaller trunks definitely look like cherry. But that is a huge base to be a cherry tree. Seems like they normally top out at around 18" diameter but appears yours is a double leader that are both well over that diameter.


we grow 'em big here in pennsyltucky. my dad had some logging done a few years ago and the logger did a walkabout and ended up buying quite a few cherry trees.



James Miller said:


> View attachment 636591
> View attachment 636592
> Down and cut up View attachment 636593
> this is what it looks like when it' cut. May have to use what I learned in the @Just a Guy that cuts wood crash course on bore cutting leaners for the last one but it' starting to rain again so it will have to wait.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> When I get home from picking the kid up from school. I was walking the tree line looking for a strait 8' chunk of mulberry for the guy at work to make a bow out of.


i got one down in the pasture just waitin on a chainsaw as soon as the slop lets up.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i got one down in the pasture just waitin on a chainsaw as soon as the slop lets up.


He really wants Osage but that's not easy to get. I know there' some around though.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> we grow 'em big here in pennsyltucky. my dad had some logging done a few years ago and the logger did a walkabout and ended up buying quite a few cheryy tree.


Ooh that sounds highly valuable, sorta like black walnut


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Ooh that sounds highly valuable, sorta like black walnut


grest minds think alike. (Steve) i was gonna say that in my post.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Heating the house with mitre saw cutoffs. Baskets from cutting off stuff that was too long for the stove. Some of the pieces are only an inch long. I dont want to bring any more wood in. All the stuff I have left outside is soaked. Way too much rain in the last week. I have enough stashed here and there around the house to get through mid March I think, some in the garage, some in the basement, some in the bedroom, couple pieces in the sock drawer  and I dont want a huge load that I have to take back out after burning season.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Heating the house with mitre saw cutoffs. Baskets from cutting off stuff that was too long for the stove. Some of the pieces are only an inch long. I dont want to bring any more wood in. All the stuff I have left outside is soaked. Way too much rain in the last week. I have enough stashed here and there around the house to get through mid March I think, some in the garage, some in the basement, some in the bedroom, couple pieces in the sock drawer  and I dont want a huge load that I have to take back out after burning season.


it'll dry good in the sock drawer over the summer. leave it there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Shoot. Maybe not. It was 60 this morning. Now its snowing. Somebody needs to make up her mind.


----------



## MustangMike

James, that is definitely Black Cherry. Got lots of it at my upstate property.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Heating the house with mitre saw cutoffs. Baskets from cutting off stuff that was too long for the stove. Some of the pieces are only an inch long. I dont want to bring any more wood in. All the stuff I have left outside is soaked. Way too much rain in the last week. I have enough stashed here and there around the house to get through mid March I think, some in the garage, some in the basement, some in the bedroom, couple pieces in the sock drawer  and I dont want a huge load that I have to take back out after burning season.



I was getting a bit short on the back porch. Had to use the snowblower to work down the plow berm the state is so kind to donate to me. While I had it out I cleared a path from shed to porch and then from stacks in the pasture to the shed. Decided to haul from stacks direct to porch. Only got 3 loads in before it was obvious I was turning the track into a muddy mess. Weather warmed up and almost all of the snow is gone tonight. I'll have to wait till the pasture dries out some before moving more wood.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Shoot. Maybe not. It was 60 this morning. Now its snowing. Somebody needs to make up her mind.


Your snow has arrived in central PA. Calling for 60-80 mph winds to go with it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You're welcome.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Your snow has arrived in central PA.



Ditto here in NY. They were saying rain till tonight, guess they don't know everything!


----------



## James Miller

As long as I don't wake up to snapped off pine trees it can do whatever it wants. Then again if they do break I'll have a reason to run the ms250.


----------



## svk

Talk about Jekyl and Hyde winter for you Northeastern guys! Three different snowfalls and two weeks with 70 plus degrees in between.

MN winter usually means any snow on the ground at thanksgiving will still be on the ground until late March. We usually get a January thaw for two or three days which will clear up the roads and knock down the snow a little and then it's back to cold till early March.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm glad we dont get that. 75 degree days in between snowstorms keeps it interesting.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Talk about Jekyl and Hyde winter for you Northeastern guys! Three different snowfalls and two weeks with 70 plus degrees in between.
> 
> MN winter usually means any snow on the ground at thanksgiving will still be on the ground until late March. We usually get a January thaw for two or three days which will clear up the roads and knock down the snow a little and then it's back to cold till early March.



It used to be like that here. Snow would come in Nov and stay till mid March. Not any more. Hey, they used to cut ice here from the lakes (for NYC) after it was 18" thick, think that has only happened about twice in the last decade or two. The ICE house was as big as a football field, and they had their own jail for guys who had too much to drink (no real Sheriff, etc).


----------



## James Miller

Headed out to see if there' any scrounge opportunities. 
Del saw got the nod today never know what you might find around here


----------



## MustangMike

After a second look, I think it is Black Birch. I stand corrected!


----------



## James Miller

Did a little road clearing/scrounging. Don' know what it is but it was dead standing before today and dry enough to burn now. State crew pulled up as I was putting the saw away asked if I had it handled and left.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Did some heavy duty scrounging today. Story at 11. Stay tuned...


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> After a second look, I think it is Black Birch. I stand corrected!



Never seen one. @svk you ran into any up north at all?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636786
> Did a little road clearing/scrounging. Don' know what it is but it was dead standing before today and dry enough to burn now. State crew pulled up as I was putting the saw away asked if I had it handled and left.


i see dead locust James.go back and get all you can.


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> Never seen one. @svk you ran into any up north at all?



https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=black+birch&qpvt=black+birch&FORM=IGRE


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i see dead locust James.go back and get all you can.



This is what it looked like. I took everything that that was down.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Never seen one. @svk you ran into any up north at all?


Honestly that looks more like cherry now. Black birch has smooth bark like tree on left?


----------



## svk

But mike has definitely cut more black birch that I.


----------



## MustangMike

It's Black Birch. If you look at the pics, when the trees get older they are scaly, not smooth.


----------



## svk

We should have just told him to smell it lol. Wintergreen and cherry are much different!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It's Black Birch. If you look at the pics, when the trees get older they are scaly, not smooth.


Good call mike. I don’t think I’ve ever cut BB larger than 12”


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> We should have just told him to smell it lol. Wintergreen and cherry are much different!


It has no smell at all so that wouldn't help.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> After a second look, I think it is Black Birch. I stand corrected!


sorry Mike but we ain't got no birch down here in this neck o the woods. wild black cherry. be careful the rest of the year thats your one mistake for this year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Stopped by the pile to check on things today since I havent been there in weeks since the weather has been garbage. The last time I talked to the foreman of the excavating company he said he was going to try to get some wood up by the entrance so I could get to it on sloppy days. I forgot about it but he actually did it. And I showed up with no saws. So back to the house I went. Told the 445, 550 and the 395 we were gonna take a walk and they jumped in the truck. Got there and forgot my gloves and all my newly neatly organized tool/chain bags I put together, so I only had one chain per saw and no files. The wood must have been put there before we got all the rain because most of the mud was washed off. Chains stayed sharp way longer than they normally do, but I grounded the 445 so I grabbed the 550 and it never made the 1st cut. I dont know what I did the last time I filed it (if I even filed it) but it wouldnt cut cardboard. So out with the 395. The small pile he set there didnt look like much but I ended up cutting the whole pile and didnt even come close to being able to fit it all in the truck, and I packed it full. Heaviest load in that truck yet I think.


----------



## woodchip rookie

aww...aint they cute?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got smoak.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got home and fired up the generator, only house on my street with power. Wife had the stove going...... good woman I gots


----------



## woodchip rookie

Can she file a chain?


----------



## MustangMike

Had to take a long detour to get to my client tonight, due to downed power lines, and he was on generator when I got there. My power flickered a few times, but stayed on.

Trees and branches down all over the place, very high winds and wet heavy snow.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, Black Birch is all over PA, but it is also know as Cherry Birch, so I'll cut you some slack! Also, the pic of the bark is dead on!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betula_lenta


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, Black Birch is all over PA, but it is also know as Cherry Birch, so I'll cut you some slack! Also, the pic of the bark is dead on!!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betula_lenta


i have seen that north of us but not in my immediate scrounging area. here's a thread started by @Multifaceted who is close to me with a big black cherry.https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2018-windfalls-and-blowdowns.318720/#post-6504534


----------



## James Miller

Ok boys can we just agree it will make good firewood and move on .


----------



## James Miller

Figure ut how to scrounge up the money to bring this home at the moment


----------



## rarefish383

Farmer friend called just before dark yesterday, said she had a tree across her drive and power out. I asked if there were any down wires around, she said no. Got there and she was picking up little limbs tossing them in the woods. I knew a power line ran through the woods and couldn't find it. Then looked under the tree, a 24" dead Oak, and there it was, a 7 strand bare copper line. I yelled at her to get in her car and back way up. If they turned the power on and energized the line, it would energize the tree, and as wet as it was, probably everything we were standing on. Lucky only 4 limbs as big as my thigh were across the drive. I tied a 3/4 inch bull line around the top, cut the top off, and put the truck in 4 low then pulled it a 1/4 mile up the drive. Her drive is over a mile long. She wanted to pick up all the little twigs. I was back in my truck and wouldn't get back out. Called her on her cell and told her we could clean up the sticks one day next week, get the heck away from that line. She just couldn't understand how a bare copper wire bigger than my thumb, 40-50 feet away was dangerous.

Another friend just called and said he has a big Cherry down in his yard. Soon as I get some coffee in me I'll b e out the door.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Local fire chief said “they haven’t even told us when the fire house will have power again, i’d Get more gas for your generator”. In the daylight I can see trees with lines down everywhere.... if they didn’t have the power lines wrapped in them I’d cut my own trail, it took me a extra hour to get home last night. Those power lines scare me away.....


----------



## rarefish383

Matt, see post above. When I was still climbing I took a course in Aerial Rescue, I heard they now call it Aerial Recovery, because they don't want you going up until you are sure the lines are not energized. I don't know a lot about power lines, but I know when you start getting into bare stranded cable, it has a little more "POP" than an electric fence. I'm sure it would have been interesting seeing me back up at 20 MPH in 4 low, pulling a third of a tree with me, Joe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, wet conditions with electric wires on the ground is enough for me to say, “I’ll let the pro’s handle this one”. 

Meanwhile the kids and wife watch Disney movies while the twin cylinder Briggs humms away. About to start filling 5gallon buckets for the neighbors so they can flush their toilets...


----------



## LondonNeil

Well we are warming up today and the snow is melting fast. London had maybe 3" and as usual, it ground to a halt. Cars, trains everything, we are so bad in snow. Tbf it costs less to sit out a day or 3 every 3-5 years then to prepare better I guess but it's embarrassing. I however, as one of the few that fits winter tyres, was absolutely fine. The 2 ickle stoves coped fine too, gas boiler doing nothing despite minus 4C temps. I am now getting well through the dry wood.... About 8.5 cube burnt (1 or more by my parents), I'm into the last cube now.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636880
> Figure ut how to scrounge up the money to bring this home at the moment


Better make it happen, those blue saws are collector edition now


----------



## farmer steve

all you scroungers here on the right coast better start watchin C/L and facebook marketplace/yard sale for wood.should be lots of free wood poppin up shortly. Here's my first load . Valuable black walnut firewood. we even made some BW mulch. left a 26 foot log to see if i can find anyone interested. if not. more valuable firewood.


----------



## nighthunter

Had some very rough weather in the last few days, got 6-8"of snow in the last 24 hours and with the high winds also caused snow drifts upto 6' high. To make it worse we had no power since 7pm last night.


----------



## James Miller

So birch or cherry lol. This is at the end of .y drive way.


----------



## rarefish383

Looks like Cherry to me, Joe.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The pealing bark makes me think cherry too.


----------



## rarefish383

Yep.


----------



## svk

I’ll dissent and say birch.


----------



## rarefish383

I've never seen any Black Birch down this way (actually, never seen one at all). We still have a few White Birch, pretty much all infested with the Bronze Borer, and some type of Swamp Birch, a little more gray than white. Cherry smells great when you cut it, and the saw dust will come out pink to red, Joe.


----------



## nighthunter

Looks like cherry to me


----------



## Erik B

Does not look at all like the black cherry I have here.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's a dead Cherry log I'm getting ready to mill for my neighbor.





This is the Cherry that fell on the fence, that I cleaned up this morning. It's so covered in lichen, it's hard to see the bark, and a piece I noodled cause I'm getting old, fat, and weak, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

Jim, looks like Black Birch to me. Cherry is generally scalier bark, and the center is redder (instead of brown) and usually more uniform than the Black Birch (which can be irregular).

The bark is peeling like birch bark does. Cherry is scaly, but does not curl like that.


----------



## MustangMike

When they are live, they will smell different. Black Birch/Sweet Birch will smell like Wintergreen.


----------



## rarefish383

Black Cherry


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636967
> So birch or cherry lol. This is at the end of .y drive way.





rarefish383 said:


> Here's a dead Cherry log I'm getting ready to mill for my neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Cherry that fell on the fence, that I cleaned up this morning. It's so covered in lichen, it's hard to see the bark, and a piece I noodled cause I'm getting old, fat, and weak, Joe.


look at James picture.it has circular bark and Joe's has vertical bark . james' bark look like the old sweet cherry tree's we used to pick at the orchard when we were kids. Joes bark looks like the wild cherry we have here in central PA.


----------



## LondonNeil

Gents, it's FIREWOOD!!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> I’ll dissent and say birch.


There's always that one guy....


----------



## JustJeff

Either way it’s good wood. 
Southern Ontario got a bit of snow as well as out Murican neighbors to the south. We got nary a flake or drop. Just fine with me, I don’t care if we don’t see precipitation for a month. Passed quite a few possible scrounge locations today and saw a few guys with loaded trailers already. I’m not in too big a hurry, my yard needs to dry out first. I am feeling the itch to run a saw though. Might have to scratch it by noodling a few rounds.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Gents, it's FIREWOOD!!


and great smelling firewood at that.


----------



## rarefish383

Steve, I agree with the two bark patterns, but they are both Cherry's, not Birch. If you do a search of Sweet Cherry you get mostly the circular pattern. But, if you do a search of Black Cherry you get both. The Log was a Black Cherry and the little one I took down this morning was a producing fruit variety, not sure which, it was dead too, and I never saw the fruit. Under all of the lichen it looks like the circular bark. But most fruiting varieties are Sweet or Sour Cherry cultivars. Wild Cherries are any Cherry that is not cultivated. So, a lot of Black Cherries are called Wild Cherry. The other tell tale for me is the orange under the bark. I have a lot of White Birch stickered and stacked and the wood, growth rings and color don't look anything like Cherry. I've never seen a Black Birch so I can't make a comp. James tree is defiantly a Cherry, and since you guys are fairly close, if he's like, I'll ride up with my mill and cut a few slabs. I need to get up your way and meet you guys. I'll stop at Stoudts and get a couple sixes of Octoberfest, or Fat Dog, Joe.


----------



## svk

I’ve seen some “regular” cherry and can see how that really looks like black birch. I’m not good enough to tell apart but the smell is a dead giveaway if someone cuts it.

I’ve cut pin cherry in MN but that never gets very large.


----------



## captjack

got this oak-ish looking stuff ! standing dead - 2 trees- blew over in our 50mph winds yesterday behind the house ! It gets no better than this size to run through the tw5 with the 6 way head on it - will have her in fire wood in 2 hours tops ! 12 small easy to handle logs - Man up stairs did me a solid with this one


----------



## dancan

WOoT !
Pics tomorrow of today's scrounge .


----------



## dancan

Wood Id help needed






Is this Rock Maple ?


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> Wood Id help needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Rock Maple ?



Nope, maple is darker than that. Looks like Spruce [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Wood Id help needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Rock Maple ?


Someone pulled a good one there


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Is this Rock Maple ?


No rotten core!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure that this is spruce .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is this cherry or birch?


----------



## Oldmaple

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636967
> So birch or cherry lol. This is at the end of .y drive way.


Probably Pin Cherry - Prunus pensylvanica, not black cherry - Prunus serotina. Pic of the twigs also helps. If you can't reach the twigs just fire up the old Homelite super XL.


----------



## James Miller

Oldmaple said:


> Probably Pin Cherry - Prunus pensylvanica, not black cherry - Prunus serotina. Pic of the twigs also helps. If you can't reach the twigs just fire up the old Homelite super XL.


There's a ot of other busted up trees along the property line that would come down before that one. Lots of mulberry and other cherry down there. The one in the pic is a healthy tree. I do like the idea of an old Homelite but don' own any .


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Someone pulled a good one there



Ya know, there's people in this world that would be, well, "gullible" enough to attempt to cut that, and possibly even split it, fully believing it's firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Stopped by the pile to check on things today since I havent been there in weeks since the weather has been garbage. The last time I talked to the foreman of the excavating company he said he was going to try to get some wood up by the entrance so I could get to it on sloppy days. I forgot about it but he actually did it. And I showed up with no saws. So back to the house I went. Told the 445, 550 and the 395 we were gonna take a walk and they jumped in the truck. Got there and forgot my gloves and all my newly neatly organized tool/chain bags I put together, so I only had one chain per saw and no files. The wood must have been put there before we got all the rain because most of the mud was washed off. Chains stayed sharp way longer than they normally do, but I grounded the 445 so I grabbed the 550 and it never made the 1st cut. I dont know what I did the last time I filed it (if I even filed it) but it wouldnt cut cardboard. So out with the 395. The small pile he set there didnt look like much but I ended up cutting the whole pile and didnt even come close to being able to fit it all in the truck, and I packed it full. Heaviest load in that truck yet I think.



Nice looking wood there. That yellow one - hedge is it? That foreman is really looking after you moving it up the front there where you can just cut, load and take off. I hope you put some wood in the passenger side of the truck. That's what proper scroungers do. 

Slight change of subject. 

I like it when you get to burning wood and you can remember where it came from and when. Now that the sting has gone out of summer and bushfire risk is on the wane (thanks to @woodchip rookie stealing our sunlight) we moved 4 cubes or more of dead dry peppermint (or was it cherry or even black birch? ) from where it was stacked out in the open into the top shed which is in the fire path close to the house. Back in September 2016, some of it was in the pile in the background on the Lady Farm...




Some of it was here...




And I transported it using one of these to get it to the trailer...




And ultimately stacked it here in February last year...







Where it has stayed for the last twelve months. We have had a very dry couple of months and the wood is about as dry as it is possible to get. Today with the help of Cowgirl and Cowlad it was moved into the top shed which is not really intended as a wood shed but since I haven't yet filled it with other stuff, wood can go in there to keep dry for early season burning. Peppermint is probably the best all-round firewood in my immediate area with reasonable BTUs and very little ash. This stuff had termites in it and was stacked out in the open near a meat ant nest which cleaned them all out nicely. So it lost a few BTUs to the termites but the trees were ridgeline trees exposed to the elements so there were probably a few extra BTUs to begin with. 




Cowlad is not the most motivated 10 year old but once he got going he was a good help and enjoyed achieving something worthwhile.


----------



## Cody

Scrounged up some more red elm, and just a bit of american it looks like. Ok, two or three of them were still standing under their own power but they were likely to fall on the road when it came to that point so down they came. The rest of it was already felled by mother nature, except that little american I think. Have I mentioned before that I bring home ALL of the red elm? Hard to beat kindling there, and it just needs some attention with the sawzall and thrown in a container.




There's about a half a cord of rounds already cut up.





Then there's these logs that'll need cut up, some split, and all of it stacked. In the one picture you can see almost half the row on the bottom is red elm from the last time, and some oak on top of it, thought it made more sense to stack the dry wood down low for now. 





We did however, scrounge up this little fella today.


----------



## farmer steve

i had been saving this ash tree to use as an anchor point to pull some leaners. mother nature had other plans. cut 1 bucket with 1 more to cut monday. almost dry enough to burn.


----------



## rarefish383

Oldmaple said:


> Probably Pin Cherry - Prunus pensylvanica, not black cherry - Prunus serotina. Pic of the twigs also helps. If you can't reach the twigs just fire up the old Homelite super XL.


Just one question, is that the Super XL12, XL101, XL700, or XL924 , I don't want to leave them all sitting around idling,


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> There's a ot of other busted up trees along the property line that would come down before that one. Lots of mulberry and other cherry down there. The one in the pic is a healthy tree. I do like the idea of an old Homelite but don' own any .


I'm going to an auction next week, how bad do you want one? XL12's usually go for about $10. If there is anything over 70-80CC's, I'm keeping it.


----------



## James Miller

It would need to be a runner as I'm a failure at finding time to work on the old saws I already have.


----------



## dancan

I had a friend that needed a few trees taken out of his back yard with a couple of oaks that needed to go . The problem with the oaks was that the bigger of the 2 was leaning towards his house .
Saturday morning was blowing gusts up to 50 mph here , my buddy thot "Chit , too windy " , I called and told him "Chit , is it ever windy with this NorEaster we're on the way !"
The winds were in our favor because it blew everything away from his house .
The first couple of sugar maple went right in the hole







The oaks , well we were prepared






The first one didn't need any help , in the hole it went and then we rigged up the second one , we set a sling up high





And set the Tirfor and a second line for good measure





Crank like a SOB on the Tirfor and presto , in the hole .















Twas a great day !


----------



## dancan

Oak shmoak , to make it a proper scrounge we cut some nice spruce there as well


----------



## dancan

I'll go back to block and load that stuff later , but since we had daylight left and it was nice out we headed to the woods 





I picked up a load of the crappier wood 









We also blocked up some tree length stuff that we had drug roadside earlier this winter and stacked it in the racks for drying .




Then cut some dead standing spruce and a bit of maple on the way out 








White core and dry so good to burn


----------



## MustangMike

FS, may want to consider milling some of that Straight Ash. We may never see it again (like Chestnut, etc). It also makes great handles for shovels, wheel barrows, etc.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The ash is starting to come back here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice looking wood there. That yellow one - hedge is it?


I wondered that also but I think its mullberry. We have alot of that here and until I cut what I know for sure to be hedge I wont know what it looks like.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I guess Osage is in the mullberry family so it might be, but the growth rings looked a bit wide for a super hard/dense tree.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, may want to consider milling some of that Straight Ash. We may never see it again (like Chestnut, etc). It also makes great handles for shovels, wheel barrows, etc.


stihl quit a few around that haven't died from the EAB yet. this one wasn't more than 12-14" at the base. plus it is nice and dry and i'm running low on firewood for the shop.


----------



## James Miller

I know where there' a few in town that don' show any signs yet. And at least 3 that should come down soon.


----------



## captjack

I need some help identifying this wood - I say Its "Golf Course Oak" Must say, a buddy with an excavator is the way to go ! Had this all cut up in 3 hrs and loaded. One landscape trailer and 4 14x7 dump trailer loads. The bases are about 28 inches around so perfect to run through the timber wolf !!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats redbirchcherry oak. Duh.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here ya go @Cowboy254 . Two pics of the same piece of wood. The white wood is hackberry. Mulberry or Osage?


----------



## farmer steve

backyard scrounge startin tomorrow. the big silver maple had a big limb that started to crack so i called the power co. to let them know they might need to come out and fix my service wire. less than an hour later the tree guys showed up and took care of it. i didn't get many pics as i was playing traffic cop on my road.. more pics later. in the second pic you can see why it broke off.


----------



## MustangMike

captjack said:


> I need some help identifying this wood - I say Its "Golf Course Oak" Must say, a buddy with an excavator is the way to go ! Had this all cut up in 3 hrs and loaded. One landscape trailer and 4 14x7 dump trailer loads. The bases are about 28 inches around so perfect to run through the timber wolf !!!
> View attachment 637272
> View attachment 637273
> View attachment 637274
> View attachment 637275



Definitely in the Red Oak Family, which includes Red Oak, Black Oak, Pin Oak, etc. I just call it all Red Oak, but perhaps there is someone on here who knows for sure???


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Definitely in the Red Oak Family, which includes Red Oak, Black Oak, Pin Oak, etc. I just call it all Red Oak, but perhaps there is someone on here who knows for sure???


 i ain't goin there Mike  . FIREWOOD!!!!! i do like "golf course oak" though which is way better than golf course spruce.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Definitely in the Red Oak Family, which includes Red Oak, Black Oak, Pin Oak, etc. I just call it all Red Oak, but perhaps there is someone on here who knows for sure???


Theres alot of that in the pile I have been scrounging from at the construction site. I just thought it was red oak. Smells like oak. Looks like oak. Heavy like oak. Tastes like oak. Must be oak. Theres a little bit of white oak there also, but alot of red.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i ain't goin there Mike  . FIREWOOD!!!!! i do like "golf course oak" though which is way better than golf course spruce.


Isn' there some golf course Osage on the way to your place from Hanover.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan, how’d that little Partner saw run??


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Theres alot of that in the pile I have been scrounging from at the construction site. I just thought it was red oak. Smells like oak. Looks like oak. Heavy like oak. Tastes like oak. Must be oak. Theres a little bit of white oak there also, but alot of red.


I could be far off on this as well. But doesn’t true red oak have red wood from heart to bark and some of the subspecies such as pin have the light colored sapwood like that? I know the stuff with the lighter colored sapwood is more challenging to split whereas the stuff that’s all red just about splits itself.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the true Red Oak a little harder than the related Red Oaks, and has a thinner layer of sap wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak, Black Cherry, Black Locust (2)


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak, Black Cherry, Black Locust (2)


. Where's the Spruce?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak, Black Cherry, Black Locust (2)


That black locust looks nice Mike. looks like some nice posts there or did it all become firewood? some of those bigger logs are the size dad and i used to split for fence rails.


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> Dancan, how’d that little Partner saw run??



This one runs good , I like it better than the 346xp that I used to have .


----------



## farmer steve

OK. which one of you scroungers is this? advertised as a 1/2 cord.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I cant believe somebody actually did that. Wait. Yes I can.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak, Black Cherry, Black Locust (2)


Wow, that is a nice pile of BL!


----------



## ropensaddle

farmer steve said:


> OK. which one of you scroungers is this? advertised as a 1/2 cord.


Lmfao I think that's closer to a cord than 1/2 interesting shapes though lol


----------



## Conquistador3

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I think that's closer to a cord than 1/2 interesting shapes though lol



You want to see how shaped is the oak I cut a couple weeks ago? 
Some of us cannot afford to pass over firewood or just have this compulsion to cut and split the most contorted, oddly shaped trees we can find. In fact I have been raking my brains on how to cut a very oddly shaped oak in a very odd place.
Yes, I could get other trees, but that's a free oak that needs to go...


----------



## Philbert

95custmz said:


> Where's the Spruce?





Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> That black locust looks nice Mike. looks like some nice posts there or did it all become firewood? some of those bigger logs are the size dad and i used to split for fence rails.



I grabbed 4 12' pieces that were transported up to my cabin awaiting use, and some other for firewood for my daughter (in the pic), but the guy's father was intent on turning the rest of it into fire wood for himself.


----------



## macattack_ga

Big wind here in the mid-Atlantic on Friday. Lots of downed trees.

Made a deal with a neighbor...

I cut, they load. Everybody wins. EAB Ash.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch (with some soft Maple)


----------



## coryj

Had family in town this weekend, plus soccer games for the kids, and a men's rugby game for myself so very little time to scrounge.

Managed to pull two loads like this yesterday from the property that was timbered. The second load isn't pictured and it was a bigger load with bigger branches. 

I'm finding it quicker to haul full length when I'm able and then to buck and split at home.


----------



## ropensaddle

macattack_ga said:


> Big wind here in the mid-Atlantic on Friday. Lots of downed trees.
> 
> Made a deal with a neighbor...
> 
> I cut, they load. Everybody wins. EAB Ash. View attachment 637406


Dang I need to learn to deal  I'll cut all you can load deal


----------



## ropensaddle

Conquistador3 said:


> You want to see how shaped is the oak I cut a couple weeks ago?
> Some of us cannot afford to pass over firewood or just have this compulsion to cut and split the most contorted, oddly shaped trees we can find. In fact I have been raking my brains on how to cut a very oddly shaped oak in a very odd place.
> Yes, I could get other trees, but that's a free oak that needs to go...


You guys would love my scraps I burnt off last week lol around 6 cords


----------



## macattack_ga

ropensaddle said:


> Dang I need to learn to deal  I'll cut all you can load deal



I posted this on the neighborhood's FB page:

Any DIY neighbors that want some help clearing >>fallen<< trees? I'll help you cut >>downed<< trees. If they're Oak I'd like to keep the wood as I have a wood stove. USFS certified chainsaw volunteer.

It seemed to set expectations pretty well.


----------



## MustangMike

Smooth Bark (Pig Nut) Hickory, Black Birch, my 4 - 12' Black Locust posts.


----------



## farmer steve

had some help from fellow scrounger @James Miller with my maple mess. got all the firewood cut to length. stihl have all the brush to clean up but i needed to get the ash blow down split and in the dry. i checked a few pieces with the MM and most was under 12%. guess whats burnin next week? James with his Dellerized Echo 590 and the aftermath.


.


----------



## MustangMike

The first pic looks posed ... There is no chip stream!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The first pic looks posed ... There is not chip stream!!!


 my cell phone is a little slow. or operator error. that semi-hollow log was a bugger. kept wantin to pinch.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That’s the way they make an Echo “run good” cut hollow logs. My Husky will cut real logs...


Just stirring the pot boys, hehehehehe


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> That’s the way they make an Echo “run good” cut hollow logs. My Husky will cut real logs...
> 
> 
> Just stirring the pot boys, hehehehehe


i knew a *delusional* husky owner would make a comment about the hollow log.   Matt. hope your gettin ready for the big snow later this week.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Mine cuts full thickness 60" oak. Glad I dont have an echo.


----------



## captjack

Im in MD we had most of our bridges shut down due to the wind - had trains pushed into rivers - trucks tipped over. I live near the bay on the Easternshore and we had 80 mph gust at the Bay bridge mid day. Usually this is not a big deal but its been raining here forever and a day its seems. Lots of firewood to be had around these parts - with another storm hitting in a day or so . Fun times


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’m ready, I have employees that still don’t have power yet and the next storm is on its way....

Delusional?? One day you’ll have to run a ported 262XP, It’s a real mean beast.


----------



## MechanicMatt

They make a hell of a sewing machine too....


----------



## Waltzie

Any scroungers in the Plain City Oh. area?

I have 2 huge silver maples to bring down at my inlaws, and will have wood to get rid of since they don't burn.

Tia,

Waltzie


----------



## woodchip rookie

Waltzie said:


> Any scroungers in the Plain City Oh. area?


I went to Tolles. My home school was London. Txt me. 614-462-0081


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> They make a hell of a sewing machine too....


and dirtbikes


----------



## woodchip rookie

and another scrounge pile awaits...


----------



## Plowboy83

woodchip rookie said:


> and dirtbikes


And a hell of a tile saw


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> That’s the way they make an Echo “run good” cut hollow logs. My Husky will cut real logs...
> 
> 
> Just stirring the pot boys, hehehehehe


I'll run any saw. No one around here sells anything but plastic huqvarna saws. A 359 is the best one of ever run and stock for stock the 590 would take it' lunch money every time. I would love to run a 346 or any of the other top end husky saws.


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> I’m ready, I have employees that still don’t have power yet and the next storm is on its way....
> 
> Delusional?? One day you’ll have to run a ported 262XP, It’s a real mean beast.


i ran @dozerdans ported 346xpg a couple of years ago at a GTG. it was pretty mean. we got some big saws down here too. that's a ported 090.


----------



## James Miller

Got the 3/8lp rim for the 490 yesterday. Gona put it on in a bit with the 14" bar from the 355 and give it a try. Thank you @Homelite410


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 637583
> Got the 3/8lp rim for the 490 yesterday. Gona put it on in a bit with the 14" bar from the 355 and give it a try. Thank you @Homelite410


Does that fit the Oregon SM7 drive sprocket? If so, I'm going to get one for my CS-346 (which is currently running a 3/8-7 rim).


----------



## Homelite410

Please note that is a modified rim it is not stock.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Homelite410 said:


> Please note that is a modified rim it is not stock.


BALLS!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Bobby Kirbos said:


> BALLS!!!!!


But I sell them :-D


----------



## James Miller

Yah it's modified to fit the small spline on the Echo. As @Philbert said I'm gona need an extra DL to make the chains work. I was going to get it together and drop the other cherry/birch oh well I'll just take the Del saw 590.


----------



## MustangMike

I seem to remember Matt setting up a saw test years ago ... guess we won't talk about that one!!!

But now that I arranged for him to get that Dr Al ported 262 I guess his groin area is swelling again!!! Dr Al builds a nice saw of either flavor!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 637592
> Yah it's modified to fit the small spline on the Echo. As @Philbert said I'm gona need an extra DL to make the chains work. I was going to get it together and drop the other cherry/birch oh well I'll just take the Del saw 590.



Please let me know how it performs in 3/8LP. If it runs better with 3/8LP than it does with .325, I may have to convert mine.

Does anyone know where I can get a 20" 3/8LP bar?


----------



## James Miller

Well I didn' get the 490 done but the last cherry/birch had to come down. Grabbed the Del saw and 355 and went to work.
down
limbed
cut and loaded. All 16"
355 has become the grab and go truck saw pulls the 14 no problem and keeps getting stronger.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> 355 has become the grab and go truck saw pulls the 14 no problem and keeps getting stronger.


Running it on Mountain Dew @ 50:1?

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Running it on Mountain Dew @ 50:1?
> 
> Philbert


No but the truck is a mess. I prolly should have cleaned it up a little before taking that picture.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Please let me know how it performs in 3/8LP. If it runs better with 3/8LP than it does with .325, I may have to convert mine.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a 20" 3/8LP bar?


The 18 for the cs400 should work if you get the right chains. I'l probably run the 16" Poulan bar on mine just because I like the way the orange and green make it stick out.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Well I didn' get the 490 done but the last cherry/birch had to come down. Grabbed the Del saw and 355 and went to work.View attachment 637622
> downView attachment 637623
> limbedView attachment 637624
> cut and loaded. All 16"View attachment 637626
> 355 has become the grab and go truck saw pulls the 14 no problem and keeps getting stronger.


That's the sign of a working man right there folks... an American flag, caffeinated beverages, a chainsaw, and an XD --- in a messy pick-up truck.


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


> Please note that is a modified rim it is not stock.


So I understand, it has been modified to fit the standard small spline hub?


----------



## Homelite410

svk said:


> So I understand, it has been modified to fit the standard small spline hub?


Yes sir, that's a picco rim with SM7 splines. Drops right on a 346 drum.


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


> Yes sir, that's a picco rim with SM7 splines. Drops right on a 346 drum.


That is very helpful. I will definitely get in touch when I come across a saw that can use this.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Please let me know how it performs in 3/8LP. If it runs better with 3/8LP than it does with .325, I may have to convert mine.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a 20" 3/8LP bar?


For which saw?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> For which saw?


Preferably the CS-490.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Preferably the CS-490.


According to the “old” Oregon bar and chain selector they only make a bar in that pattern for .325. And they don’t offer a RSN option so you could swap out the nose to 3/8. What are you using now?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> According to the “old” Oregon bar and chain selector they only make a bar in that pattern for .325. And they don’t offer a RSN option so you could swap out the nose to 3/8. What are you using now?



The 20" .325 bar that came with the saw. If 3/8LP performs better, I might switch the saw over to it.


----------



## al-k

James Miller said:


> Well I didn' get the 490 done but the last cherry/birch had to come down. Grabbed the Del saw and 355 and went to work.View attachment 637622
> downView attachment 637623
> limbedView attachment 637624
> cut and loaded. All 16"View attachment 637626
> 355 has become the grab and go truck saw pulls the 14 no problem and keeps getting stronger.


Three balls and a gun


----------



## JustJeff

Port schmort. Porting is for beginners, this is how the big boys roll!


----------



## James Miller

That XD or my 1911 is my daily companion. For me it' like putting on underwear. Only time it's not there is if I go to the dreaded Maryland .


----------



## rarefish383

That's OK, I keep my 660 on the front floor, 


James Miller said:


> That XD or my 1911 is my daily companion. For me it' like putting on underwear. Only time it's not there is if I go to the dreaded Maryland .


----------



## rarefish383

I do carry this too,


----------



## svk

What is the sequence of rotations that put the cutting edge in the forward position on that throwing axe? I know you said 12 paces is a direct hit.


----------



## rarefish383

Never tried to count. I was told to stand between 12-15 paces, the line you threw from was 15. I tried throwing 2 doubles from that line and they both hit square on the end of the handle. No more of my nice doubles till I figure it out. Gonna get an Ace Collins to practice with. Bonus question. Can anyone I'd the type of wood I'm using for my target?


----------



## svk

I would guess silver maple?


----------



## rarefish383

I accidentally deleted the pic after I milled it. I'll take the angle grinder out and smooth off a spot. It's one of the most beautiful slabs of Black Walnut you have ever seen. If my son can recover the pic I'll post it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Please let me know how it performs in 3/8LP. If it runs better with 3/8LP than it does with .325, I may have to convert mine.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a 20" 3/8LP bar?


Cannon will do one, but probably need to tweak a K095 mount bar.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Please let me know how it performs in 3/8LP. If it runs better with 3/8LP than it does with .325, I may have to convert mine.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a 20" 3/8LP bar?


Why not get a 16 or 18 in 3/8lp? If you need the 20 it takes about 5 seconds to swap the .325 rim back on. I ordered mine with a 16 because I thought the 20 would be to much.


----------



## woodchip rookie

This is the biggest I have seen ash around here. And the biggest tree/trunk I have felled. They cut the trees off about 15ft up and left the trunks standing. I didn't see evidence of EAB, bark seperation or trails, so I don't know why they cut them. Two trunks right next to the road in the grass in between the road and the beanfield. A mile from my house. I have been eyeballing these for months but I had to wait till the right time. I swear trees get bigger as soon as I get the saw out. They didnt look that big from 50ft away. Had some 1on1 time with the 32" bar on the THREE NINE FIVE throwin chips roadside beanfield style C'MON.


----------



## ropensaddle

James Miller said:


> I'll run any saw. No one around here sells anything but plastic huqvarna saws. A 359 is the best one of ever run and stock for stock the 590 would take it' lunch money every time. I would love to run a 346 or any of the other top end husky saws.


hmmm me thinks you would really like to run mine lol both non e tech 372 xpw and 395 xpw the 395 is barely broke in lol not used a whole lot just for the big felling cuts! ill take a picture of it tomorrow the 372 xpw is ugly now but still runs like a top  heres when i got it 8 or 9 years ago


----------



## chipper1

ropensaddle said:


> hmmm me thinks you would really like to run mine lol both non e tech 372 xpw and 395 xpw the 395 is barely broke in lol not used a whole lot just for the big felling cuts! ill take a picture of it tomorrow the 372 xpw is ugly now but still runs like a top  heres when i got it 8 or 9 years ago View attachment 637700


, I could use one of those.


----------



## ropensaddle

chipper1 said:


> , I could use one of those.


Lol yup I will rebuild the 372 xpw if ever needed lol the 395 will remain new like until I die likely, I mean I do use it but not a lot like the 372! It is however back up saw if needed I put a 24 on it and hung the 36" with a sharp chain on my shop wall for times of need its remained there now a year lol.


----------



## chipper1

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup I will rebuild the 372 xpw if ever needed lol the 395 will remain new like until I die likely, I mean I do use it but not a lot like the 372! It is however back up saw if needed I put a 24 on it and hung the 36" with a sharp chain on my shop wall for times of need its remained there now a year lol.


They're great saws for sure.
I am the same way with the 660, a few times a year for a little work, then a few times just to keep things moving is the main actions she sees. I may sell here and get a 390 sometime, or get a 390 and then sell her. Who know's I've got a few other saws that would run the 36 just fine if need be for a tank or two here or there so no worries, but it is difficult to find a real clean 660 like it.


----------



## ropensaddle

James Miller said:


> View attachment 637583
> Got the 3/8lp rim for the 490 yesterday. Gona put it on in a bit with the 14" bar from the 355 and give it a try. Thank you @Homelite410


----------



## ropensaddle

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 637662
> Port schmort. Porting is for beginners, this is how the big boys roll!


Yikes I don't think I would use that for felling but lol who knows


----------



## chipper1

ropensaddle said:


> Yikes I don't think I would use that for felling but lol who knows


Are you serious, you on't use a saw like that for felling, their for cutting scrounged wood in your driveway .


----------



## Sandhill Crane

This could be a good scrounging tool, or a two wheel cart with similar wheel/tire set-up, for no vehicle access forestry places close to the road. It would be a little nicer if it had matching treads. Saw it at the local junk yard/you pull the parts place.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> This could be a good scrounging tool, or a two wheel cart with similar wheel/tire set-up, for no vehicle access forestry places close to the road. It would be a little nicer if it had matching treads. Saw it at the local junk yard/you pull the parts place.View attachment 637739


Those do work well, I'd like one with motorcycle wheels. Look at that axle .
I've had those things piled very high and my 100 lbs plus toolbox in them, Only thing I don't like about LKQ(if that's where you were)is the only know that the car is there and not what's left on it, that can be a bummer at times.


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> This could be a good scrounging tool, or a two wheel cart with similar wheel/tire set-up, for no vehicle access forestry places close to the road. It would be a little nicer if it had matching treads. Saw it at the local junk yard/you pull the parts place.View attachment 637739


My neighbor had one of those, someone mass produces them with regular wheelbarrow tires. It is tough to steer on rough ground but works great on flat ground.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My neighbor had one of those, someone mass produces them with regular wheelbarrow tires. It is tough to steer on rough ground but works great on flat ground.


I have one with the plastic tub and two regular wheelbarrow tires. The first time I use it I was hauling a mountain of mulch across a dew covered hill, unlike a standard one wheeled unit I was unable to tip one handle to turn uphill a bit. It ends up I went for a ride as it pulled be down the hill . The great thing was there was nothing there to hit and no-one was hurt, that was the first time skiing behind a wheelbarrow lol. They are easy to steer, it's just different than a standard wheelbarrow.
I can carry a load that's heaping high on it of hardwood(not spruce) and as long as I put the heavy pieces up front it's pretty easy to move. This thing has done a lot of work for me through the years(at least 15-16), I've replaced the handles with some from a garage sale and repaired the tub. The only thing I've really wanted was taller tires to make going through deeper snow or mud a bit easier as well as make it ride smoother on frozen ground.
Here it is with a small load of scrounged wood .


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Well I didn' get the 490 done but the last cherry/birch had to come down. Grabbed the Del saw and 355 and went to work.View attachment 637622
> downView attachment 637623
> limbedView attachment 637624
> cut and loaded. All 16"View attachment 637626
> 355 has become the grab and go truck saw pulls the 14 no problem and keeps getting stronger.



At the risk of flip flopping and great embarrassment, that looks like Black Cherry. Can be so hard to tell from pics.

Sorry to all!!!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

That's the place. I stopped in to see what they would give for my minivan. $215. ...if I could drive it there.
Last time I was there, years ago, it had rained for days and the back seat bottom benches were everywhere as foot bridges thru the mud. Had our son with us then, and got to show him a stripped 280Z. I had one when I met his mom.
Motorcycle wheels would be great. Narrower and large rolling radius.


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> I have one with the plastic tub and two regular wheelbarrow tires. The first time I use it I was hauling a mountain of mulch across a dew covered hill, unlike a standard one wheeled unit I was unable to tip one handle to turn uphill a bit. It ends up I went for a ride as it pulled be down the hill . The great thing was there was nothing there to hit and no-one was hurt, that was the first time skiing behind a wheelbarrow lol. They are easy to steer, it's just different than a standard wheelbarrow.
> I can carry a load that's heaping high on it of hardwood(not spruce) and as long as I put the heavy pieces up front it's pretty easy to move. This thing has done a lot of work for me through the years(at least 15-16), I've replaced the handles with some from a garage sale and repaired the tub. The only thing I've really wanted was taller tires to make going through deeper snow or mud a bit easier as well as make it ride smoother on frozen ground.
> Here it is with a small load of scrounged wood .
> View attachment 637766


 
15-16 YEARS!!!!! You got to be kidding. I bought the exact same wheelbarrow, cracked the tub on the second use hauling firewood, completely unusable after 4-5 uses. Total junk IMO. I called the company (Jackson) and told them about it; they sold me a steel tub as a replacement (smaller but more durable). I have 3 double wheeled wheelbarrows, all with steel tubs. Love them but when it comes to an incline it is either straight up or straight down.


----------



## MustangMike

Before speed bumps and Blue Laws were extinguished, they used to set up Jim Conner's races in the parking lots on Sundays. The 240 Zs were stars!

Way better than the Mustangs and Camaro's of the day. Now I see the 2018 Stang beats the BMW M-4 on the track, and they yawn because the Camaro is even faster! Like the world is upside down!!!

Not long ago a Mustang GT beating a BMW M car would have been utopia!!!

Steeda is doing some real interesting things with the new Stang, both in the corners and in the straight line.


----------



## MustangMike

Only one wheel on my wheelbarrow, but I made Hard Maple handles for it, and put 1/8 treated plywood in the bottom, bolted and deck screwed to the handles.

Stronger than it ever was from the factory, and you can abuse the heck out of it throwing wood or rocks in.

(The Wheelbarrow was someone else's throw away).


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The 280 was a big straight six with fuel injection. It also had a deceleration pump, whatever that is?
For firewood a flat bricky style wheelbarrow is my preference. I added a pipe clamp on each handle. This is obviously a makeshift one that I pulled the metal tub off off. A true brick wheelbarrow would have the riser 90* to the raised up bottom. Works great for small daily loads from the wood shed (fuel for two stoves). The atv trailer worked good too, maybe a weeks worth of wood, but takes up a lot more room in the garage. And the cat gets in the trailer and pisses in the chips and firewood litter. Which I don't care per say, but the stink stays after a while even when cleaned out. The wheelbarrow size wheel is definitely too small for scrounging in the woods however. Might work for a light load of saw and tools, but not for heavy loads here where the forest floor is thick and soft.
Edit: I used to make a few runs with light loads to the truck to get a tire path, then add a bit more as the ground tightened up some. Mostly I cut in the winter and used a sled for two big rounds at a time.
The smaller stuff was hard to keep on a sled.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> That's the place. I stopped in to see what they would give for my minivan. $215. ...if I could drive it there.
> Last time I was there, years ago, it had rained for days and the back seat bottom benches were everywhere as foot bridges thru the mud. Had our son with us then, and got to show him a stripped 280Z. I had one when I met his mom.
> Motorcycle wheels would be great. Narrower and large rolling radius.


I like to go to the one in Wayland. I try to go when it's cold out, but not raining, as you know it's a mess.
My buddy in Walker has a few of the 280's, he had a very tricked out one when he was in Cali, cool old cars.
With the motorcycle wheels it would also be easy to switch the bearings out if needed to another side or weld a piece of an axle to a piece of square stock as they do .


Hinerman said:


> 15-16 YEARS!!!!! You got to be kidding. I bought the exact same wheelbarrow, cracked the tub on the second use hauling firewood, completely unusable after 4-5 uses. Total junk IMO. I called the company (Jackson) and told them about it; they sold me a steel tub as a replacement (smaller but more durable). I have 3 double wheeled wheelbarrows, all with steel tubs. Love them but when it comes to an incline it is either straight up or straight down.


I agree about the tub, I reinforced the inside bottom and front of mine with plastic a while ago(I also stitched it with zip straps prior to that), it has been working, but has gotten a little worse than before. The reason mine got real bad is because I had a bunch of folks at our church who have no concept of manual labor loading fairly large rocks(took two hands to lift them) and they were throwing/dropping them in and it trashed it. I'd like to make a nice tub for it out of aluminum, but the pole barn has to come before I do any major fab projects, here at the house anyway .
You can see the cracks, it has been very well used, mainly at the house, but also on plenty of landscaping jobs as well as plenty of roofing jobs.
I've had no problems going across reasonably steep hill just as long as I remember which wheelbarrow I'm using.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

Picked up three loads of oak and hickory rounds. Took the majority of this pile. They are cut to random lengths between 16-20 inches but for free I couldn’t refuse! I think I’m good on wood for a little. I have a 3 year plan set for now, my wife could kill me if I did a 5 year plan.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Picked up three loads of oak and hickory rounds. Took the majority of this pile. They are cut to random lengths between 16-20 inches but for free I couldn’t refuse! I think I’m good on wood for a little. I have a 3 year plan set for now, my wife could kill me if I did a 5 year plan.



You wouldn't let a little thing like that stop you, would you?


----------



## woodchip rookie

lol...I was gonna say...if she wears the pants why are you the one getting the firewood?!


----------



## farmer steve

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Picked up three loads of oak and hickory rounds. Took the majority of this pile. They are cut to random lengths between 16-20 inches but for free I couldn’t refuse! I think I’m good on wood for a little. I have a 3 year plan set for now, my wife could kill me if I did a 5 year plan.


looks good. the hickory will be good in 2 but 3 years is better. S/S and top covered. tell the boss you need to start working on year 4.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> lol...I was gonna say...if she wears the pants why are you the one getting the firewood?!


Because she told him to .
But he has said elsewhere that he wears them, she just buys them .


Hutchinsonkw said:


> I wear their underwear. My wife buys it on sale


Hopefully you know we're all joking .
It does look like a nice load.
I think I'm at around 20yrs now , I blame the guys in this thread .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does rip/milling chain work better for noodling than regular chain or is it just better for milling? When I put the 32 on and cut big logs to 18" lengths I then noodle into quarters or eighths to be able to pick it up, these big ash trees around the corner from my house are alot bigger than I thought they were and I have to do alot of noodling to get the pieces down to size. I cant even get quarters off the ground.

And another thing, this stump is not turnable. I measure 18" from the base, cut down a little, put a wedge in the top, then cut down almost to the ground. Pull the saw, measure 18" to the next cut, repeat. I had like 6 cuts made almost to the ground then just cut the last little bit of each chunk all the way to the ground knowing I was probably going to get into the dirt on some of the cuts. I knew I was going to be changing to the 20" for noodling and I had spare chains with me, and I knew I could file the chain when I got back home(a mile away) anyway, so it wasnt a big deal. I just got done filing that chain and it actually wasnt bad. Just dirty. The ground out there is really soft so I think I got lucky, but what do you do in a situation like that to keep the chain out of the dirt? When I made the face cut I put the wedge right in line with the tree so when it fell the wedge would prop the tree up a little bit. Yea right. That 36" 15ft tall trunk came down and buried that wedge 6" into the ground. When it hit the ground it didn't roll, bounce, tip or anything. Just THUD. And thats where it stayed planted. It was like dropping a bowling ball on a beach.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Does rip/milling chain work better for noodling than regular chain or is it just better for milling? When I put the 32 on and cut big logs to 18" lengths I then noodle into quarters or eighths to be able to pick it up, these big ash trees around the corner from my house are alot bigger than I thought they were and I have to do alot of noodling to get the pieces down to size. I cant even get quarters off the ground.
> 
> And another thing, this stump is not turnable. I measure 18" from the base, cut down a little, put a wedge in the top, then cut down almost to the ground. Pull the saw, measure 18" to the next cut, repeat. I had like 6 cuts made almost to the ground then just cut the last little bit of each chunk all the way to the ground knowing I was probably going to get into the dirt on some of the cuts. I knew I was going to be changing to the 20" for noodling and I had spare chains with me, and I knew I could file the chain when I got back home(a mile away) anyway, so it wasnt a big deal. I just got done filing that chain and it actually wasnt bad. Just dirty. The ground out there is really soft so I think I got lucky, but what do you do in a situation like that to keep the chain out of the dirt? When I made the face cut I put the wedge right in line with the tree so when it fell the wedge would prop the tree up a little bit. Yea right. That 36" 15ft tall trunk came down and buried that wedge 6" into the ground. When it hit the ground it didn't roll, bounce, tip or anything. Just THUD. And thats where it stayed planted. It was like dropping a bowling ball on a beach.


I’ve dealt with some of those big rounds. It can be challenging to say the least if you are by yourself or don’t have a loader bucket close by! What you are doing is how I do it. Cut down almost to the ground, using the wedge to hold the cut open. Move down the log until you either get to a spot where you can cut through or get to the end. I have dug a hole under and fished a strap through and rolled a log with the truck. If this isn’t possible, I just carefully peck at the bottom of the cut and do my best to keep out of the dirt. I use full chisel chain to noodle.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what I have been using. It throws serious noodles. Just wondering if mill chain was better. After a bit of reading it seems it is not any better. Anybody got a 395 clutch cover they dont need so I can mod one for better discharge of my noodles?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does Husky make a wider cover that comes with the full wrap kit?


----------



## JustJeff

The huskies do like to gather noodles. My 365 would pack em in there. Gotta be cheap cover on eBay that you can butcher up.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Does Husky make a wider cover that comes with the full wrap kit?


Don’t know if it will work on your 395 but this is part # for the 372 wide clutch cover


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Does rip/milling chain work better for noodling than regular chain or is it just better for milling? When I put the 32 on and cut big logs to 18" lengths I then noodle into quarters or eighths to be able to pick it up, these big ash trees around the corner from my house are alot bigger than I thought they were and I have to do alot of noodling to get the pieces down to size. I cant even get quarters off the ground.
> 
> And another thing, this stump is not turnable. I measure 18" from the base, cut down a little, put a wedge in the top, then cut down almost to the ground. Pull the saw, measure 18" to the next cut, repeat. I had like 6 cuts made almost to the ground then just cut the last little bit of each chunk all the way to the ground knowing I was probably going to get into the dirt on some of the cuts. I knew I was going to be changing to the 20" for noodling and I had spare chains with me, and I knew I could file the chain when I got back home(a mile away) anyway, so it wasnt a big deal. I just got done filing that chain and it actually wasnt bad. Just dirty. The ground out there is really soft so I think I got lucky, but what do you do in a situation like that to keep the chain out of the dirt? When I made the face cut I put the wedge right in line with the tree so when it fell the wedge would prop the tree up a little bit. Yea right. That 36" 15ft tall trunk came down and buried that wedge 6" into the ground. When it hit the ground it didn't roll, bounce, tip or anything. Just THUD. And thats where it stayed planted. It was like dropping a bowling ball on a beach.


With the big oak I did not long ago I'd noodle down till there was about an inch or two put the wedge in the noodle cut and smack it with a sledge. It would pop the last little bit no problem. Did the same to break the rounds off.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> The huskies do like to gather noodles. My 365 would pack em in there. Gotta be cheap cover on eBay that you can butcher up.



I asked my Stihl dealer for one off a junker. I also found that removing the chain catcher cuts down a lot on the noodles jamming.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> With the big oak I did not long ago I'd noodle down till there was about an inch or two put the wedge in the noodle cut and smack it with a sledge. It would pop the last little bit no problem. Did the same to break the rounds off.



Noodling? Cutting a log into rounds is not noodling, just bucking. Noodling is cutting with the grain, i.e., cutting rounds in half or quartering to get them small enough to pick up. 

Maybe I am misunderstanding something.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Noodling? Cutting a log into rounds is not noodling, just bucking. Noodling is cutting with the grain, i.e., cutting rounds in half or quartering to get them small enough to pick up.
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding something.



I think James meant that it often works with finishing off bucking cuts as well as noodling cuts. In the right circumstances. 



turnkey4099 said:


> I asked my Stihl dealer for one off a junker. I also found that removing the chain catcher cuts down a lot on the noodles jamming.



You could do that. Or you could just go and buy a Stihl  .


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Noodling? Cutting a log into rounds is not noodling, just bucking. Noodling is cutting with the grain, i.e., cutting rounds in half or quartering to get them small enough to pick up.
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding something.


I know what noodling is. I break the rounds off then noodle them in half and use sledge and wedge to break the last inch or so to avoid getting the chain in the dirt.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I need to try that for sure.


----------



## JustJeff

I’ve been wanting to make one of these, I have everything I need except the motivation. Lol. Too many projects on the go.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> This is the biggest I have seen ash around here. And the biggest tree/trunk I have felled. They cut the trees off about 15ft up and left the trunks standing. I didn't see evidence of EAB, bark seperation or trails, so I don't know why they cut them. Two trunks right next to the road in the grass in between the road and the beanfield. A mile from my house. I have been eyeballing these for months but I had to wait till the right time. I swear trees get bigger as soon as I get the saw out. They didnt look that big from 50ft away. Had some 1on1 time with the 32" bar on the THREE NINE FIVE throwin chips roadside beanfield style C'MON.


I made the mistake of not walking down to a tree for an estimate one time. It was pouring rain, I walked out on the back porch, and figured I could see everything well. Big yard, no obstructions, easy take down. When I gave the price the lady jump on it. When we came to take it down I just shook my Head. I could have put another $1000 on it and still been low bid. Live and learn,


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I’ve been wanting to make one of these


Interesting variation on a timberjack: this one does not roll the log.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

As far as timber jacks go, I like that one. But, most of the wood I cut is too big for that. I cut most of the way through, stick a twig in the gap, so it can't pinch, move to the next. After five or six cuts I dig under with my hand, or, punch a hole through with a digging bar. If I have to I'll use a little saw like my MS170 to slowly finish the cut then roll.


----------



## James Miller

So I decided to swing the maul a little this morning.
Then I got carried away and did the whole tree.
I read that cherry seasons pretty quick compared to other hard woods any truth to that?


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Does rip/milling chain work better for noodling than regular chain or is it just better for milling? When I put the 32 on and cut big logs to 18" lengths I then noodle into quarters or eighths to be able to pick it up, these big ash trees around the corner from my house are alot bigger than I thought they were and I have to do alot of noodling to get the pieces down to size. I cant even get quarters off the ground.
> 
> And another thing, this stump is not turnable. I measure 18" from the base, cut down a little, put a wedge in the top, then cut down almost to the ground. Pull the saw, measure 18" to the next cut, repeat. I had like 6 cuts made almost to the ground then just cut the last little bit of each chunk all the way to the ground knowing I was probably going to get into the dirt on some of the cuts. I knew I was going to be changing to the 20" for noodling and I had spare chains with me, and I knew I could file the chain when I got back home(a mile away) anyway, so it wasnt a big deal. I just got done filing that chain and it actually wasnt bad. Just dirty. The ground out there is really soft so I think I got lucky, but what do you do in a situation like that to keep the chain out of the dirt? When I made the face cut I put the wedge right in line with the tree so when it fell the wedge would prop the tree up a little bit. Yea right. That 36" 15ft tall trunk came down and buried that wedge 6" into the ground. When it hit the ground it didn't roll, bounce, tip or anything. Just THUD. And thats where it stayed planted. It was like dropping a bowling ball on a beach.


I like using a milling chain angles for flush cutting a stump as it will cut very straight in the root flair and will hold an edge longer, but it does not cut faster as it doesn't have the sharp point, but I don't see any advantage using it to noodle. For very large pieces I will noodle them into 6 or 8 pieces(depending on how my back feels or who's helping). I try to do the least amount as possible because it makes a huge mess, but if it's on a property you don't have to clean up like in the woods or at the house then I don't care.
As far as cutting to the ground as you did that's what most guys do and then they roll the log if possible, still remembering not to pull the mud/dirt through the cut, but to throw it off. A little tip that helps a lot when cutting wood with bark on is to watch the color of the chips, when you get close to the bottom the chips will change color as you are cutting more bark(this doesn't help as much if there is no bark or the log is buried in the mud).
Watch the color of the chips at the end of the cut, other woods will change to a lighter color. I kept it throttled up in the video, but obviously when bucking a log up on the ground you slow up and it gives you a bit more time to watch the color of the chips.

You need padding to put down before dropping it. IE sacrificial branches/parts of the stem.
Here's an example of it used to protect the driveway/yard, but it's the same with regards to mud.
Watch his vids, lot of learning in them.

If you can leave the right branches on the tree when you drop it that helps to protect drives and can also keep it off the ground too. When bucking these up I make a few bucking cuts until the bar starts to pinch, then I will bore cut just below the top and go all the way through the bottom, the piece drops and then you nip off the holding wood that was above the bore cut and the log can be rolled to finish the partial bucking cuts.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> So I decided to swing the maul a little this morning.View attachment 637961
> Then I got carried away and did the whole tree.View attachment 637962
> I read that cherry seasons pretty quick compared to other hard woods any truth to that?


Nice work James.
That's very true as does walnut and locust(sure there's others, but I don't cut them as often(spruce lol).
Cherry will get punky quickly if not kept of the ground as does walnut, but black locust will set on the ground for decades and still be solid .
I like that snob wood in the right bottom of that picture .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I like using a milling chain angles for flush cutting a stump as it will cut very straight in the root flair and will hold an edge longer, but it does not cut faster as it doesn't have the sharp point, but


This is a great idea.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> So I decided to swing the maul a little this morning.View attachment 637961
> Then I got carried away and did the whole tree.View attachment 637962
> I read that cherry seasons pretty quick compared to other hard woods any truth to that?


that cherry will rot pretty quick. you better bring it up here for proper disposal.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> that cherry will rot pretty quick. you better bring it up here for proper disposal.


You finally ready to burn that tree in the field .


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> that cherry will rot pretty quick. you better bring it up here for proper disposal.


I' rather have a pare of big mulberries laying in my field then cherry . I'd really like to mix the cherry with a bunch of ash to fill the 2 small racks I have left close to the house. Trying to stack the new oak as far away as possible so my FIL leaves it alone till 2020.


----------



## Philbert

City is doing heavy pruning on my block today. Only happens every _(?)_ years. Lots of 'zogger wood' (up to about 8" maximum) available, but I really have no place to put it. Plus, they are kind of cleaning up as they go, so (fortunately) I can't be tempted to sneak out later tonight and pick through it!





Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Chase them around with a chainsaw.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> Chase them around with a chainsaw.


I've done that in the past! Hatchback open like @dancan ; battery powered chainsaw to amuse and distract them; etc. Most are pretty good about it, as long as I stay out of their way. Some have asked that I don't use a chainsaw while they are there,so the Fiskars comes out.

I burn mostly smaller wood, but too many projects, and not enough room right now.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> You finally ready to burn that tree in the field .


that's oak and there's about 5 pieces of firewood in it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I think James meant that it often works with finishing off bucking cuts as well as noodling cuts. In the right circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> You could do that. Or you could just go and buy a Stihl  .





Cowboy254 said:


> I think James meant that it often works with finishing off bucking cuts as well as noodling cuts. In the right circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> You could do that. Or you could just go and buy a Stihl  .




My whole stable is Stihl so I'm way ahead of you!  Well all but an Echo CS303 top handle I bought to fill-in for my MS192 while it was in the hospital - not very satisfied with the 303 - doesn't hold a candle to the 192 in the cut. Just bought an MS362 to replace my very well used 361 last week. Haven't even fired that one up yet.

The plate I asked the dealer for was from my MS441 which oddly, as opposed to all my other Stihls, has the chain catcher attached to the clutch cover plate.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> I know what noodling is. I break the rounds off then noodle them in half and use sledge and wedge to break the last inch or so to avoid getting the chain in the dirt.



Ahah! I read it as making the bucking cuts and using the wedge to break the round loose. I figured I had mistook something.


----------



## woodchip rookie

For 3yrs Columbia Gas has been planning a major project puting a new mainline in, with every tree in their path comming down. And today is that day. 10-man tree crew IN MY BACK YARD.


----------



## Philbert

They stacking it nicely for you?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea right. They said the brush crew will be here in a couple weeks. You guys need to come over here. I cant cut all this myself. I got the big pile 10mins from the house, the 2 big ash trunks a mile down the road and a 7 mile gas line project going on.


----------



## svk

Philbert I cannot tell from my cell phone what species those are but you better drag some of that high quality stuff home, you know just in case!


----------



## Philbert

White oak in front of my house and a few others. Some honey locust down the block. One catalpa. It all burns. All picked up and gone. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I call a motion to REVOKE a scrounger licence! For the offences of:
a. Turning down zogger wood, aka no split wood
b. walking past wood on the doorstep
c. passing by Oak and locust. I bet even spruce.

Will anyone second this motion?


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Will anyone second this motion?


I second!

Will hold it for you Neil if you want to come pick it up!

Turned down a partial silver maple removal across the alley (even closer) a few months ago. 

No room. Have a few years' worth stacked away. It's what happens when you help others clean up their trees!


Philbert


----------



## James Miller

I got a chain for the 490 now I just need something to cut to try it out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A Pecho?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

aaand.....I just talked to the neighbor across the street. That has a Honda Foreman 400. And I have a big yard wagon. Looks like I'm gonna be high tech scrounging the next couple days


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> that's oak and there's about 5 pieces of firewood in it.



Yeah, burn it where it is. Not worth it. You'd keep it if it was spruce, though.


----------



## MustangMike

We got about 2' of snow. Lost power for several hours last night, then lost phone/internet all day today. Just came back a couple of hours ago, I'm playing catch up with e-file, & printing.


----------



## tpence2177

Done a little back yard scrounging lately. Thought this tree was much smaller looking at it every day through the kitchen window. Turns out it’s 22 inches across the base. Biggest tree I’ve fell to date. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> A Pecho?!


Sure. Probably going to leave that bar on there just to see what people say. Plus it' got to be safer it says low kickback right on the bar.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Sure. Probably going to leave that bar on there just to see what people say. Plus it' got to be safer it says low kickback right on the bar.


I like it, those colors look great together.


----------



## Cowboy254

tpence2177 said:


> Done a little back yard scrounging lately. Thought this tree was much smaller looking at it every day through the kitchen window. Turns out it’s 22 inches across the base. Biggest tree I’ve fell to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Very nice! Looks like good splitting wood.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I like it, those colors look great together.


I like the looks also. The 2300 won't be needing that bar any time soon seeing as someone burned up the P/C some time in the 1980s . Outside of it is spotless though.


----------



## tpence2177

Cowboy254 said:


> Very nice! Looks like good splitting wood.



Oh yeah! Red oak is very easy to split when it’s fresh lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I call a motion to REVOKE a scrounger licence! For the offences of:
> a. Turning down zogger wood, aka no split wood
> b. walking past wood on the doorstep
> c. passing by Oak and locust. I bet even spruce.
> 
> Will anyone second this motion?



I concur! There is no way I would ever allow firewood within 10 yards of my property go unscrounged, it's just wrong. It simply goes against scrounging etiquette. Heck, I'd even scrounge spruce just for the laughs. I'm not convinced that having enough already is a satisfactory excuse. I have two winter's worth bone dry and a further winter's worth half dry but all I can think about is going and scrounging more. Admittedly, the summer heat has wilted the flesh a bit but the spirit wants to scrounge and summer will pass. Actually, I don't think I have seen photographic evidence of @Philbert 's scrounges. I hope he's not just running the gas furnace. 

Actually, the neighbour has five large leaning radiata (Monterey) pines that are getting past their use-by date. They're kinda like spruce in a way aren't they? I'd scrounge those. Mix in with our grouse Aussie hardwood, should be great! The arborist asked (on their behalf) if he could take them down on our side of the property boundary a while back but we've heard nothing since.




Slight change of subject - sometimes I worry about creosote and the flue catching fire when it is really cranked up. Having never looked in there it could have been coated. However, a few months ago, a good thunderstorm blew the chinaman's hat off the flue.




That gave me an opportunity to peer down there when I stuck it back on. Even after shoulder season slow burning, it was almost like a gun barrel. A very light coat of ash and a little black stuff. No big globules of creosote anywhere. There's something to be said for burning dry wood.


----------



## KiwiBro

Did ya get it, did ya get it, did ya get it? Are we there yet?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Did ya get it, did ya get it, did ya get it? Are we there yet?



Yes, Cowgirl was in form last night. Was that what you were asking about?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, Cowgirl was in form last night. Was that what you were asking about?


ha. 
Dont. Stop.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea right. They said the brush crew will be here in a couple weeks. You guys need to come over here. I cant cut all this myself. I got the big pile 10mins from the house, the 2 big ash trunks a mile down the road and a 7 mile gas line project going on.


Just checked Hanover to Groveport 6 hours 15 minutes. Need to get my jeep fixed I could make a weekend trip.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> City is doing heavy pruning on my block today. Only happens every _(?)_ years. Lots of 'zogger wood' (up to about 8" maximum) available, but I really have no place to put it. Plus, they are kind of cleaning up as they go, so (fortunately) I can't be tempted to sneak out later tonight and pick through it!
> 
> View attachment 638008
> View attachment 638009
> 
> 
> Philbert


Philbert being Philbert turned down the wood but he couldn’t resist.......... and offered to sharpen the boys chains


----------



## KiwiBro

Or recharge their saw batteries?


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I call a motion to REVOKE a scrounger licence! For the offences of:
> a. Turning down zogger wood, aka no split wood
> b. walking past wood on the doorstep
> c. passing by Oak and locust. I bet even spruce.
> 
> Will anyone second this motion?


I guess I just had my card burned and unceremoniously kicked out. I've got a load of dead Oak on the truck now. I've got a bunch of 6-8 inch Hickory on there too. The only reason the hickory is taking up space that could be filled with Oak is, it was on the driveway, and it was farther to throw it back in the woods, so I threw it on the truck.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Just checked Hanover to Groveport 6 hours 15 minutes. Need to get my jeep fixed I could make a weekend trip.


You're going to need something bigger than a jeep. I don't know how but the guys over at the construction site dropped 2 of the big red oaks at the entrance so I could get to them.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wowzers! yep, that is a big twig right there


----------



## svk

Yikes! Looks like there are some vertical cracks in it anyhow so once each cookie tips over you can quarter them and the quarter again. Or noodle the log then cut a cookie from each side and the halves will separate.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> You're going to need something bigger than a jeep. I don't know how but the guys over at the construction site dropped 2 of the big red oaks at the entrance so I could get to them.


NICE!! i'll send some help.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> You're going to need something bigger than a jeep. I don't know how but the guys over at the construction site dropped 2 of the big red oaks at the entrance so I could get to them.


The jeep is what I would have. I'd still be a guy running a second saw and that gets the work done faster.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> NICE!! i'll send some help.
> View attachment 638186


Steve, is that crew for hire?


----------



## James Miller

I put a little time on the 3/8lp setup this morning. These saws oil like a busted pipeline I turned it all the way down and it' still a bit much. The safety chain leaves me wanting. May have to have @farmer steve fix that for me next time he stops by the stihl dealership.


----------



## rarefish383

I like lots of oil, I like my oil tank empty when the fuel is empty. That one looks nice and wet.


----------



## Hutchinsonkw

chipper1 said:


> Because she told him to .
> But he has said elsewhere that he wears them, she just buys them .
> 
> Hopefully you know we're all joking .
> It does look like a nice load.
> I think I'm at around 20yrs now , I blame the guys in this thread .



Happy wife leads to a happy life. One of the truest statements I have been told.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 638194
> I put a little time on the 3/8lp setup this morning. These saws oil like a busted pipeline I turned it all the way down and it' still a bit much. The safety chain leaves me wanting. May have to have @farmer steve fix that for me next time he stops by the stihl dealership.


You should find the PS or PS3 chain from Stihl very satisfactory compared to that. You can also have it square sharpened to cut even a little faster.  As a heads up you need a full service Stihl shop who will spin 45/52/56 DL loops for you versus the shops who want to hand you a box with 44/50/55 DL meant for Stihl brand saws.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> You should find the PS or PS3 chain from Stihl very satisfactory compared to that. You can also have it square sharpened to cut even a little faster.  As a heads up you need a full service Stihl shop who will spin 45/52/56 DL loops for you versus the shops who want to hand you a box with 44/50/55 DL meant for Stihl brand saws.


My dealer spins loops to what ever do count you want. What confuses me is the spare chain I got when I picked up the 355t is non safety Carlton but the chain I got yesterday is Carlton safety chain.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> You're going to need something bigger than a jeep. I don't know how but the guys over at the construction site dropped 2 of the big red oaks at the entrance so I could get to them.



Well, did you scrounge it or just take a picture of it next to your truck then turn around and go home?

After some experimentation late last year, I felt that the easiest way to cut up those big logs is to noodle two vertical cuts and two horizontal cuts on the end so that when you do the bucking cut, the wood falls off into nine pieces. That way you have manageable bits rather than this great big (and potentially dangerous if it rolls towards you when you are finishing the cut underneath it, pinning your hand) 300kg round to try to manhandle and less noodling to do at ground level.


----------



## KiwiBro

That or mill it where it lays and sell the lumber for about 10x more than firewood, while still getting firewood from it as a by-catch.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, is that crew for hire?


they are but not cheap. they only run stihl's.


----------



## JustJeff

Tomorrow’s scrounge awaits. Buddy had some trees dropped and I reap the rewards!


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 638334
> Tomorrow’s scrounge awaits. Buddy had some trees dropped and I reap the rewards!



Now you're talking. Since it looks like being your lucky day, remember not to tire yourself out too much for the evening!


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Wowzers! yep, that is a big twig right there


Yes. SIX of them in this pile.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Yikes! Looks like there are some vertical cracks in it anyhow so once each cookie tips over you can quarter them and the quarter again. Or noodle the log then cut a cookie from each side and the halves will separate.


I was trying to put a mental gameplan together for these monsters. I was thinking put the 20" on, noodle the end in a grid, then put the 32" on and make the bucking cut and all the bits would fall off the end?


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> NICE!! i'll send some help.
> View attachment 638186


Please?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> The jeep is what I would have. I'd still be a guy running a second saw and that gets the work done faster.


Rent a Uhaul so you can atleast take a load home with you. I got plenty of room at the house. Bring a cot/pillows/blankets.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> I like lots of oil, I like my oil tank empty when the fuel is empty. That one looks nice and wet.


I turn the oilers all the way up on the saws I have that have adjustable oilers. Very rarely do I let the saw run out of gas anyway.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> You're going to need something bigger than a jeep. I don't know how but the guys over at the construction site dropped 2 of the big red oaks at the entrance so I could get to them.



I call Photoshop , they don't make trees that big and Shmoak at that ... 

Nice score


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, did you scrounge it or just take a picture of it next to your truck then turn around and go home?


I stopped to check and see if they moved a new load of wood to the entrance. I had to do bank stuff, then insurance stuff, then go to Rural King and get more bar oil, then back home to start cutting on the stuff that the gas company dropped. 2yrs ago when they came through with the 1st round of paperwork my neighbor said he didnt want any of the wood. 2hrs after I been cutting he comes out and says he wants it. So I get to keep what I cut today in his yard and thats it for his yard. No big. I got scrounge piles laying everywhere. The 50ft wide path they cut through the woods across the street is just about unaccessable. The brush is so thick I can barely get myself to the wood, let alone a trailer, wagon, wheelbarrow or 4 wheeler, let alone my truck. So I'm going to have to put that scrounge on hold till the brush guys come through with some equipment to make any of that accessable. SSOOO....that means tomorow I'll be chewing on a giant red oak with the 395. That needs tuned terribly. I even went to the dealer today to get files and stuff and forgot it. The 445 needs its "post-break-in tune up" as well.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> I call Photoshop , they don't make trees that big and Shmoak at that ...
> 
> Nice score


Drive here and take a pic with your own fone then.  I thought about standing in front of it and taking a selfie but my arm isnt long enough to get the whole thing in the pic.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> After some experimentation late last year, I felt that the easiest way to cut up those big logs is to noodle two vertical cuts and two horizontal cuts on the end so that when you do the bucking cut, the wood falls off into nine pieces. That way you have manageable bits rather than this great big (and potentially dangerous if it rolls towards you when you are finishing the cut underneath it, pinning your hand) 300kg round to try to manhandle and less noodling to do at ground level.



I think from now on this is what I will do. The 36" ash I have down the street is managable but no way am I going to be able to wrestle an 18" thick piece of 60" oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I was trying to put a mental gameplan together for these monsters. I was thinking put the 20" on, noodle the end in a grid, then put the 32" on and make the bucking cut and all the bits would fall off the end?



Yes, that's it. Shorter bar for the grid cuts. I used the 20in bar on the 460 then broke out the big boy for the bucking.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm envious of all these pics of wood scrounging going on. We had a week of snow here which has gone now but left my garden a muddy swamp and if I go out to split I'm stood in a muddy puddle after one round. It also must have played havoc with my tree guy's work, and he hasn't yet got back to me about the rest of the 'big oak'. So I'm stuck, and frustrated....and envious. I AM READY FOR SPRING NOW PLEASE!!!!


----------



## dancan

We just got a dumping of heavy wet snow yesterday , not looking good for scrounging this weekend


----------



## chipper1

Hutchinsonkw said:


> Happy wife leads to a happy life. One of the truest statements I have been told.


I agree and am a testament to it .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> My dealer spins loops to what ever do count you want. What confuses me is the spare chain I got when I picked up the 355t is non safety Carlton but the chain I got yesterday is Carlton safety chain.


I just grind them off with my 4" grinder. Fold the chain in half(like it goes around the end of the bar but more) and then the safety part of the links will be sticking out, then grind away, it will cut pretty good even with them on though. What makes a big difference is semi chisel or full chisel, but if you want to use it for doing plunge cuts then you want to ditch the safety ramps.
Just posted this in the GMT, but this is one of those "junk" vanguard chains that can't cut wood lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing I'm still in Tax Season, we still got 24" of the white stuff on the ground here.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

woodchip rookie said:


> I was trying to put a mental gameplan together for these monsters. I was thinking put the 20" on, noodle the end in a grid, then put the 32" on and make the bucking cut and all the bits would fall off the end?


You just need a 4 saw plan

20,24,28,and 42
no creamsicle in the lineup


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, but I'll stick with AV and chain brakes, and I have 16, 18, (4) 20, (3) 24, (2) 28 + a 36".


----------



## svk

Sold my long bars cause I never use them. 

My small mount Huskys go from 12-20”
My large mount Huskys go from 13-20”

The new project Homies I have came with 24” bars.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You just need a 4 saw planView attachment 638520
> 
> 20,24,28,and 42
> no creamsicle in the lineup



That's old skool right there!

But....since saws are scary things, I'm with Mike, especially on the chain brakes!


----------



## 95custmz

Is this Swamp Oak? LOL. Just finished up the last of the cottonwood that was in the creek. Got almost a cord out of it. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> You just need a 4 saw planView attachment 638520
> 
> 20,24,28,and 42
> no creamsicle in the lineup


Thinned the Homelite herd a week or so ago. So, yesterday I was looking at what is still running. Super 1050 Automatic with 36" bar, XL925 with 30" bar, XL700 with 16"bar (Steve, that's a blue XL700. It was under my work bench in the basement. I knew I had more.), and a 150 Automatic with a 14" bar. Was playing with the little 150 yesterday and the recoil spring shattered in about 10 places. Ordered a new one for $9.99. I've got an orange 4 saw team also. 660 with 36" and 25" bars, 08S with 21" bar, MS290 with 18" and an MS170 with 16". The 08S isn't running at the time though.


----------



## James Miller

you guys ever seen this before carbon in the plug gap. Buddy said his trimmer didn' have spark and tossed it on the scrap pile. New plug runs like a champ landscapers must like to burn money.


----------



## JustJeff

Two good loads today. At least two more left. While on the scrounge, I received a phone call regarding my next scrounge, elm that needs cut and something else already blocked up. I’ll find out what when I see it. Oooh I love surprises!


----------



## rarefish383

Yes, I've seen that before. I think my Lawnboy mower used to do it frequently.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Thinned the Homelite herd a week or so ago. So, yesterday I was looking at what is still running. Super 1050 Automatic with 36" bar, XL925 with 30" bar, XL700 with 16"bar (Steve, that's a blue XL700. It was under my work bench in the basement. I knew I had more.), and a 150 Automatic with a 14" bar. Was playing with the little 150 yesterday and the recoil spring shattered in about 10 places. Ordered a new one for $9.99. I've got an orange 4 saw team also. 660 with 36" and 25" bars, 08S with 21" bar, MS290 with 18" and an MS170 with 16". The 08S isn't running at the time though.



16" on a ms170? is that power head stock? or do you enjoy cutting Sllllloooooowwwwwwly?


----------



## cantoo

I was hauling logs home from the bush today. We got a dump of snow and the ground isn't frozen underneath so I was hauling small loads because there are some decent hills too. I was heading down a hill in my field and getting speed up to get up the other side, tractor was going good and wasn't even dieing down as I headed up the steep hill in 6th, man I'm gonna make it, it's not even slowing down then I looked back. Damn it, the wagon is half way down the last hill and not attached to my tractor anymore. I guess my "patent pending" draw bolt bounced out as I was hot rodding it down the hill. Oh well go back and try again, ended up spinning out and had to back down and get another un across the slope. I did get the 2 loads hauled home and stacked in the pile. Might head back tomorrow and cut some trees down.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> 16" on a ms170? is that power head stock? or do you enjoy cutting Sllllloooooowwwwwwly?


Neil, I'll have to check, it's the bar that came on it. It might be a 14. But, it really doesn't matter, I never cut slow. I just pick up a bigger saw. If I want to goof around, I'll put a 12" bar off an XL12 on the 82CC XL925, that'll cut 10 inch cookies tout suite. The advantage of having more saws than fingers, maybe fingers and toes. I'm still finding more after Steve left.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> That's old skool right there!
> 
> But....since saws are scary things, I'm with Mike, especially on the chain brakes!


i agree on the safety thing BUT i ran the 655?and it was awesome.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> I was hauling logs home from the bush today. We got a dump of snow and the ground isn't frozen underneath so I was hauling small loads because there are some decent hills too. I was heading down a hill in my field and getting speed up to get up the other side, tractor was going good and wasn't even dieing down as I headed up the steep hill in 6th, man I'm gonna make it, it's not even slowing down then I looked back. Damn it, the wagon is half way down the last hill and not attached to my tractor anymore. I guess my "patent pending" draw bolt bounced out as I was hot rodding it down the hill. Oh well go back and try again, ended up spinning out and had to back down and get another un across the slope. I did get the 2 loads hauled home and stacked in the pile. Might head back tomorrow and cut some trees down.
> View attachment 638546
> View attachment 638549
> View attachment 638550
> View attachment 638551
> View attachment 638552


hair pin cotters will fix that runaway wagon thing.


----------



## dancan

I plowed this morning then put the bucket back on and brought up a load of Zoggerwood .


----------



## dancan

I'm also gonna pick up another scrounging tool later this month


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i agree on the safety thing BUT i ran the 655?and it was awesome.


Yes it was.


----------



## cantoo

Farmer steve, cotter pins are all already back in the bush with a bunch of linch pins too. Branches and twigs just rip them off, this is the 1st time I've lost the wagon. My 3 point hitch arms and the grapple are all bolted on with double nuts after loosing pins so often. I've lost the receiver pin several times too.


----------



## KiwiBro

Gusting to 49 knots tomorrow. The 395 is leaking bar oil in anticipation of a happy ending.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Pay dirt. Wheelbarrowed the stuff in the neighbors yard over to my pile then took a victory nap. Then got up and went to the big pile. The "grid plan" worked. Biggest wood I have cut yet, and probably the biggest I'll ever cut. I could even slide most of the blocks right off the log strait into the bed of the truck. The 395 with a 32" bar altogether is still shorter than this big oak is across. I couldn't do the 2x2 grid to make 9 pieces. I had to do a 3x3 grid to make 16 pieces because the tree is so big. ONE piece that is 1/16 of a 60" tree cut in 18" lengths is roughly 12"x12"x18". Wet oak in chunks that big are pretty heavy.


----------



## Tree Feller

Dropped this white oak today out of a buddy’s yard. 40” across at the stump.


----------



## chipper1

Tree Feller said:


> Dropped this white oak today out of a buddy’s yard. 40” across at the stump.


Nice work, there's a few BTU's in there .
What saw/bar size did you use on it.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Pay dirt. Wheelbarrowed the stuff in the neighbors yard over to my pile then took a victory nap. Then got up and went to the big pile. The "grid plan" worked. Biggest wood I have cut yet, and probably the biggest I'll ever cut. I could even slide most of the blocks right off the log strait into the bed of the truck. The 395 with a 32" bar altogether is still shorter than this big oak is across. I couldn't do the 2x2 grid to make 9 pieces. I had to do a 3x3 grid to make 16 pieces because the tree is so big. ONE piece that is 1/16 of a 60" tree cut in 18" lengths is roughly 12"x12"x18". Wet oak in chunks that big are pretty heavy.



Where are the rest of the pics? I approve of your scrounginess in cutting that big oak but your photo taking performance needs to improve. Why, that log is worth at least seven pics per scrounge.


----------



## James Miller

@svk told me when I mmd the 310 to open the muff with a torch to do it right. So for the 225 I did it his way. Somewhere along the way I lost my sanity and this is what's left of the baffle/cat plate.
Probably gona make a little noise.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Farmer steve, cotter pins are all already back in the bush with a bunch of linch pins too. Branches and twigs just rip them off, this is the 1st time I've lost the wagon. My 3 point hitch arms and the grapple are all bolted on with double nuts after loosing pins so often. I've lost the receiver pin several times too.


i have the same problem. tool box always has extra pins in it. have you seen these? 
https://www.agrisupply.com/double-locking-hitch-pin/p/79285/


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Where are the rest of the pics? I approve of your scrounginess in cutting that big oak but your photo taking performance needs to improve. Why, that log is worth at least seven pics per scrounge.


Too busy running a saw. I cut a grid in the end of 2 logs. I didnt get pics of the smaller one. Its only 40" across.


----------



## Tree Feller

chipper1 said:


> Nice work, there's a few BTU's in there .
> What saw/bar size did you use on it.



My Dolmar 6400 with a B.B. kit. 30” bar with jgx Oregon chain. I think I’m going full comp on my next chains.

This is the 4 th tree we cut for him. All white oaks and the smallest being 20” or so.


----------



## chipper1

Tree Feller said:


> My Dolmar 6400 with a B.B. kit. 30” bar with jgx Oregon chain. I think I’m going full comp on my next chains.
> 
> This is the 4 th tree we cut for him. All white oaks and the smallest being 20” or so.


Great saws, I've got a 6421 with the stock cylinder that's ported. While it's fun the 7910 cylinder is the way to go.
That's a lot of wood, are you guys keeping it all.


----------



## farmer steve

after seeing this i'm gonna quit burning my mulberry. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/177567659528560?surface=product_details


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> after seeing this i'm gonna quit burning my mulberry.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/177567659528560?surface=product_details


Send it to me I'll I'll mix it with my valuable cherry and black walnut. Can' see the add cause I refuse to have any kind of social media presence.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 638683
> @svk told me when I mmd the 310 to open the muff with a torch to do it right. So for the 225 I did it his way. Somewhere along the way I lost my sanity and this is what's left of the baffle/cat plate.View attachment 638685
> Probably gona make a little noise.


The first thing we used to do when we bought a new saw was gut the muffler. I tried wearing muffs a couple times, but the chipper ate them, so I gave up. When I took a hearing test, many years ago, the Doc said my hearing in my right ear was way worse than my left, and that was not common. I told him it was from shooting Hi Power competition without ear muffs. He said no, when you shoot right handed your left ear gets the muzzle blast, and your right ear is protected by your shoulder. Then he asked if I was a pilot? That my hearing loss fell in the parameters of a pilot flying single engine prop planes. I said no, how about feeding high pitched drum chippers with my right ear next to the drum, and running chainsaws with gutted muff's on my right side? He said, yep, that will do it. Just think of all the cool stuff I could buy with the $7000 I spent on the hearing aids. Actually, it was a little less, my insurance covered $3000.


----------



## Tree Feller

chipper1 said:


> Great saws, I've got a 6421 with the stock cylinder that's ported. While it's fun the 7910 cylinder is the way to go.
> That's a lot of wood, are you guys keeping it all.




Yes. Two of us cut wood together and split everything 50/50. Both of us have OWB ers. 

I was going with the Oem 7910 kit but I got a bit in the B.B. kit so I will run it until it dies. It’s actually a really good runner. I have a 20” bar as well and was thinking of going to a 8 pin rim but it may be too much when I put the 30” on it and I don’t want to switch rims every time I change bars!


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, If you milled large hardwood more, you would have bigger bars and bigger saws!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> SVK, If you milled large hardwood more, you would have bigger bars and bigger saws!


Mike, you notice how every time you mill a log the bar stretches an inch or two?


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> The first thing we used to do when we bought a new saw was gut the muffler. I tried wearing muffs a couple times, but the chipper ate them, so I gave up. When I took a hearing test, many years ago, the Doc said my hearing in my right ear was way worse than my left, and that was not common. I told him it was from shooting Hi Power competition without ear muffs. He said no, when you shoot right handed your left ear gets the muzzle blast, and your right ear is protected by your shoulder. Then he asked if I was a pilot? That my hearing loss fell in the parameters of a pilot flying single engine prop planes. I said no, how about feeding high pitched drum chippers with my right ear next to the drum, and running chainsaws with gutted muff's on my right side? He said, yep, that will do it. Just think of all the cool stuff I could buy with the $7000 I spent on the hearing aids. Actually, it was a little less, my insurance covered $3000.


 
I can choke it if it's to much. That's the stock outlet for the muff I'll put it back on and just open it a little. I have a troybuilt and POS Stihl trimmer that are stone stock. This echo came off the scrap pile at my friends landscaping business and I'm just playing with it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, If you milled large hardwood more, you would have bigger bars and bigger saws!


I have trouble finding 16” oak up in my neck of the woods lol.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I have trouble finding 16” oak up in my neck of the woods lol.


You can mill big Pines too.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> You can mill big Pines too.


When I get time to build my wood shed I’ll do some milling. With the 2186 heading out perhaps I’ll have to call up the 1050


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> When I get time to build my wood shed I’ll do some milling. With the 2186 heading out perhaps I’ll have to call up the 1050


It'll do it!


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> We just got a dumping of heavy wet snow yesterday , not looking good for scrounging this weekend



Well , I was board today ...


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Well , I was board today ...


Milling?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Lol , I meant bored .







Couldn't let a weekend go by without a refill on the woodpile .


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Where are the rest of the pics? I approve of your scrounginess in cutting that big oak but your photo taking performance needs to improve. Why, that log is worth at least seven pics per scrounge.


I'm almost too embarrassed to post this single picture of my scrounge yesterday. Forgot to get any pics of the 3 John Deere Gator loads or when that turned into 1 truck load. Ash, poplar, and 1 stick of locust.


----------



## cantoo

Farmer Steve, those bolts look cool but pricy. I bent the original drawbolt so not sure those locking ones would last too long in the bush. I lost a cotter key on the grab hook on the chain that I keep on the grapple today. All it does is hold the grapple from swinging when I'm not using it, branch must have ripped it out.
I cut down what I thought was a real rotten ash today. The bark was all falling off and it looked pretty crappy. I cut it high and figured I would push it over later. Turns out it was solid as heck and I made some shredded carrot out of a wedge trying to push it where I wanted it to go. The picture is from after it fell. Chainsaw is where I was standing as it went over, red glove is where a dead branch from the top fell. The top canopy was all dead and most of it broke off when it hit the ground. I'm still surprised how solid the tree was when it looked so bad. Was a decent few hours, I got 6 trees down and hauled home and put on the log pile.


----------



## svk

Good looking tree, its funny how those ash hold up even when the bark is coming off!


----------



## James Miller

No scrounge today. So I finished some stacking to make some room by the splitter.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Farmer Steve, those bolts look cool but pricy. I bent the original drawbolt so not sure those locking ones would last too long in the bush. I lost a cotter key on the grab hook on the chain that I keep on the grapple today. All it does is hold the grapple from swinging when I'm not using it, branch must have ripped it out.
> I cut down what I thought was a real rotten ash today. The bark was all falling off and it looked pretty crappy. I cut it high and figured I would push it over later. Turns out it was solid as heck and I made some shredded carrot out of a wedge trying to push it where I wanted it to go. The picture is from after it fell. Chainsaw is where I was standing as it went over, red glove is where a dead branch from the top fell. The top canopy was all dead and most of it broke off when it hit the ground. I'm still surprised how solid the tree was when it looked so bad. Was a decent few hours, I got 6 trees down and hauled home and put on the log pile.
> View attachment 638842
> View attachment 638843


the white part on that is stihl sucking sap up the tree trying to live. the brown part is whats dead/dying. iv'e checked trees like that with the MM and a big diff in moisture content from the white to the brown wood. good score none the less.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> No scrounge today. So I finished some stacking to make some room by the splitter.View attachment 638860


 spruce?  cutting mulberry friday if ya want to come up. bring the truck!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> spruce?  cutting mulberry friday if ya want to come up. bring the truck!


I'll be there. I maid a measuring stick.
16" piece of stainless I found in the garage.


----------



## JustJeff

Had to drive my son back to college today in Toronto so the better part of the day was spent folded into my wife’s gas mizer. Since the time went ahead, there is actually sunlight after supper so I sped off to scrounge site #2 and cut down 3 small dead elm (many many there) Yes that’s 3 trees in my truck! So to fill out the load we gathered some wood that had already been blocked up. No pics of that because it was too dark. There is still a load of maple (really valuable) ready to go plus I still have cutting to do at the first site. Now I’m about to lower my hurting carcass into a whirlpool. Forgot how much work running a saw and slugging rounds is!


----------



## chipper1

Tree Feller said:


> Yes. Two of us cut wood together and split everything 50/50. Both of us have OWB ers.
> 
> I was going with the Oem 7910 kit but I got a bit in the B.B. kit so I will run it until it dies. It’s actually a really good runner. I have a 20” bar as well and was thinking of going to a 8 pin rim but it may be too much when I put the 30” on it and I don’t want to switch rims every time I change bars!


Nice to have someone to work/cut with, especially when your working with big wood like that.
Many of the BB kits for them are pretty decent, probably have no problem running with my ported 6421, there's a big cc difference there .


----------



## Tree Feller

chipper1 said:


> Nice to have someone to work/cut with, especially when your working with big wood like that.
> Many of the BB kits for them are pretty decent, probably have no problem running with my ported 6421, there's a big cc difference there .



Do you think it will run the 8 pin with a skip chain on my 30” bar? I know with the 7 pin I can really bare down on it and it’s not lacking any power.


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, where the heck is your snow? The last storm was a real strange one, the amounts of snow is all over the board even short distances away. My pictures are from today, we have about 12" on the ground.
Farmersteve, it was a heavy log so I'm assuming it's holding a lot of water. It had a nice bend in it so I threw it aside for the milling pile. If I ever get time to mill, had another request today for some live edge. They don't care what kind but want knotty stuff with some shape to it. Good thing I bought the 130 instead of the 122 model.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Justjeff, where the heck is your snow? The last storm was a real strange one, the amounts of snow is all over the board even short distances away. My pictures are from today, we have about 12" on the ground.
> Farmersteve, it was a heavy log so I'm assuming it's holding a lot of water. It had a nice bend in it so I threw it aside for the milling pile. If I ever get time to mill, had another request today for some live edge. They don't care what kind but want knotty stuff with some shape to it. Good thing I bought the 130 instead of the 122 model.


You guys got all the snow. Everything passed south of us. Everyone is cutting like mad while the ground is still frozen before it melts into a muddy mess.


----------



## chipper1

Tree Feller said:


> Do you think it will run the 8 pin with a skip chain on my 30” bar? I know with the 7 pin I can really bare down on it and it’s not lacking any power.


I can't answer that from experience as I only have a few semi skip chains and run full comp on everything and normally a 7 pin. I don't usually worry much about it being fast, and I don't want to put much strain on the clutch side so I just get a bigger saw when needed or a different bar and chain combo.
This one isn't broke in yet, but it doesn't like a fresh chain at low rpms at all, it's running an 8 pin 28" full comp, but it pulls it fine once you get it feeding and the rpms up.

Different saw that's well broke in, it doesn't like a 20 with a little excess hook. I would imagine that if your saw pulls like a stock 7910 that it would keep the rpm about the same with an 8 pin and full skip on a 30" in hardwood, but I can't promise anything as I've never done it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Truckfull of nothing but red oak cubed up cowboy style. Doesn't look like alot but thats an 8ft bed, 4ft wide stacked 3ft high, and that oak is fresh, wet and heavy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It will be a couple years till that oak is ready so im heating with junk. Pine pallet boards. But they burn pretty long and dont eat up a bunch of space in the stove with coals. And it was free. And kiln dried.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 638875
> Since the time went ahead, there is actually sunlight after supper so I sped off to scrounge site #2 and cut down 3 small dead elm (many many there) Yes that’s 3 trees in my truck!



You Canadians must have the massivesterest trucks on the planet to fit three whole trees in there. Me, I'm hoping to get a micro-scrounge in tomorrow with a lame Subaru and feeble trailer. I will, however, take the proper number of pics.


----------



## James Miller

This is one of my over flow areas. This stuff will get me threw the rest of the cold months and whatever is left will go on the racks. Figure I have enough unsplit oak to fill this most of the way again.


----------



## turnkey4099

I declare my cutting season is OPEN. Back out to Von's to continue clearing that willow grove. Be taking the MS193, 210, 310 and 441. New MS362 stays home. I still haven't even fired it up, bought it about a month ago. Cleaning up burn piles and possible felling the first tree of the season. That one will land partially in the crop but owner doesn't care, just wants all t]he trees _outa there! 
_
Sold 2 1/2 cord of willow and 1 cord locust, delivered the locust today with plans to prepare the saws and tools for tomorrow but was late when I got back, will have to do it in the morning. That will mean a late start but it'll do for a season opener.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I declare my cutting season is OPEN. Back out to Von's to continue clearing that willow grove. Be taking the MS193, 210, 310 and 441. New MS362 stays home. I still haven't even fired it up, bought it about a month ago. Cleaning up burn piles and possible felling the first tree of the season. That one will land partially in the crop but owner doesn't care, just wants all t]he trees _outa there!
> _
> Sold 2 1/2 cord of willow and 1 cord locust, delivered the locust today with plans to prepare the saws and tools for tomorrow but was late when I got back, will have to do it in the morning. That will mean a late start but it'll do for a season opener.



Wait, wait, wait. You have a new pony in the stable and you're not going to let it gallop?


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I declare my cutting season is OPEN. Back out to Von's to continue clearing that willow grove. Be taking the MS193, 210, 310 and 441. New MS362 stays home. I still haven't even fired it up, bought it about a month ago. Cleaning up burn piles and possible felling the first tree of the season. That one will land partially in the crop but owner doesn't care, just wants all t]he trees _outa there!
> _
> Sold 2 1/2 cord of willow and 1 cord locust, delivered the locust today with plans to prepare the saws and tools for tomorrow but was late when I got back, will have to do it in the morning. That will mean a late start but it'll do for a season opener.


I didn't think scrounging season ever closed.


----------



## LondonNeil

How do I turn off email notifications? I never used to get them, but recently I am....and my inbox is creaking! I've had a look around my account but haven't managed t turn it off. Can somebody help me please?


----------



## Tree Feller

LondonNeil said:


> How do I turn off email notifications? I never used to get them, but recently I am....and my inbox is creaking! I've had a look around my account but haven't managed t turn it off. Can somebody help me please?



Top right of the page beside your inbox is Alerts. Click it then scroll down to bottom to preferences. Then uncheck all the email notifications.


----------



## chipper1

Tree Feller said:


> Top right of the page beside your inbox is Alerts. Click it then scroll down to bottom to preferences. Then uncheck all the email notifications.


If I don't want to get emails on a particular thread I just unwatchable that thread, then I watch it again and say alerts only. If I got emails for every thread I'm watching I would be in trouble, as it is I clean out hundreds of emails a week as part of my normal email .


----------



## LondonNeil

Tree Feller said:


> Top right of the page beside your inbox is Alerts. Click it then scroll down to bottom to preferences. Then uncheck all the email notifications.



tried that. I had everything except 'when someone quotes your message' and 'when someone mentions you' unticked and saved but still been getting loads of emails. i've now unticked absolutely everything and saved....lets see what happens.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> tried that. I had everything except 'when someone quotes your message' and 'when someone mentions you' unticked and saved but still been getting loads of emails. i've now unticked absolutely everything and saved....lets see what happens.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah right @chipper1 how do i get that window up? currently i seem to be wathing threads i've posted to and have never chosen to watch any so not sure how to get that window


----------



## LondonNeil

forget, it....seen it...top right


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 639013


Crap I kept thinking this was trying to prompt me to rewatch the thread lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol! i'm not the only one then!

right, thanks to chipper i think i'ved saved my inbox...fingers crossed


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Crap I kept thinking this was trying to prompt me to rewatch the thread lol


That's funny, but what isn't funny is how confused I was when I clicked on the attachment to see what you were talking about and then I was wondering what was up.
Back when they first came out with smart phones we would screenshot a picture of someones home screen and leave the camera open, when they opened their phone they couldn't figure it out . Then they put passcodes on their phones lol.


LondonNeil said:


> Lol! i'm not the only one then!
> 
> right, thanks to chipper i think i'ved saved my inbox...fingers crossed


Hope it helps Neil.
You don't need a bunch of emails coming in from unimportant threads disturbing your scrounge time .


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. You have a new pony in the stable and you're not going to let it gallop?



Didn't need it, that comesd tomorrow with noodling a bunch of rounds still there from last year.

Not a good day today out there. Age really showed up. 2 hours of stoopinp to pick up chunks, tossing or carrying, etc and I cleaned 3 burn piles into one. Totally beat out. Back tomorrow but with the truck hauling my mesh wagon to clean up some more, noodle those rounds, stack same. I should last a bit better as there'll be lest traveling between the trash and the disposal pile. 

I was so tired that when I cooled down by playing "that tree will go t here, this one here, another over there, I wasn't even tempted to pull out the 441 and make one happen.


----------



## dancan

Now you know why I try and stay "Saw and firewood" active every weekend so that that "Chainsaw" muscles stay fit during the slow season for when I get a call to clear a house lot lol
BTW , that first lot job of the season always sucks ...


----------



## dancan

So , to keep that chainsaw muscle memory going I made a beeline to the "Gym" on Sunday , I had the whole "Gym" all to myself lol












I hoped to find a stick or two on this old skid trail that leads to an old logging road .
Black Spruce !!!






Weird weather , one minute a snowsquall , sunshine the next .






When I got to the old road I had a look around for some scrounge stuff , found plenty 





















Sure is nice having the "Gym" to myself .


----------



## dancan

But , I wasn't the only that scrounged on the road 










The porcupine were busy , they cleaned the bark off of every small tamarack on both sides , all you saw was bright yellow sticks down the road when the sun was out .
I went down the road a bit and cut some maple and birch to finish off the load of spruce 














And then went home the way I came 






Yup , had the "Gym" all to myself


----------



## tpence2177

Got more of that oak split up by hand today. Practiced bore cutting for my next tree take down. Was going to clean out behind the clutch on my 590. Well, I did but when I put it all back together the E clip went flying. 






I looked and looked and looked and got tired of looking so I ordered one on eBay. Figured while my saw was down for a little while I would finally pull the muffler and do a minimal mod right now and work my way to my liking. Right now just drilled 2 holes in the tube to try and open up a little bit then I’ll work my way to more extreme as I go. Don’t want it ear splitting loud, but do want it to breath better. 
Anywho. Got back to splitting and I probably got 1/3 of it split by hand today and then pulled my car out to get supper. Low and behold I found the E clip and got it all back together. Going to try and put her in some wood in a few days and tune and run the two drilled holes for a while before I change. 
All in all a good day. 





Oh also his came flying out of one of the pieces I split today. Not sure what type of bug it turns into lol. It was in red oak if that helps. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Good protein right there. Get stuck in.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Yup , had the "Gym" all to myself



I thought the general rule is there's always one poser at every gym. I'm shocked, shocked I tell ya.


----------



## tpence2177

KiwiBro said:


> Good protein right there. Get stuck in.



Little thing burrowed several inches into the tree. Never seen one before but have noticed a few other burrow spots in this tree just don’t have any protein in them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffkrib

All those stories of dangerous critters in Australia are true!
Found this guy in the office at work, for reference the 10c piece is approx 1" diameter and yes they have a nasty bite but not deadly.


----------



## JustJeff

I worked out on the fiskars machine today at my gym. About a half hour whomping away at dead standing elm and some ash. I seriously thought about dragging out the splitter but it started snowing and if I pull the splitter out, Murphy’s law will bring 2 ft of the white stuff!


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Got more of that oak split up by hand today. Practiced bore cutting for my next tree take down. Was going to clean out behind the clutch on my 590. Well, I did but when I put it all back together the E clip went flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and looked and looked and got tired of looking so I ordered one on eBay. Figured while my saw was down for a little while I would finally pull the muffler and do a minimal mod right now and work my way to my liking. Right now just drilled 2 holes in the tube to try and open up a little bit then I’ll work my way to more extreme as I go. Don’t want it ear splitting loud, but do want it to breath better.
> Anywho. Got back to splitting and I probably got 1/3 of it split by hand today and then pulled my car out to get supper. Low and behold I found the E clip and got it all back together. Going to try and put her in some wood in a few days and tune and run the two drilled holes for a while before I change.
> All in all a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also his came flying out of one of the pieces I split today. Not sure what type of bug it turns into lol. It was in red oak if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The clip to hold the clutch drum on my 590 disappeared went fly the first time it took it off also. I found one that fit in the garage. Also if your not going to have your 590 ported the tube and baffle in the muff are not a restriction. Just taking the piece out of the deflector shows a 50% gain in flow on a flow bench. Drilling holes or cutting the tube out on a stock saw will just make more noise.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> The clip to hold the clutch drum on my 590 disappeared went fly the first time it took it off also. I found one that fit in the garage. Also if your not going to have your 590 ported the tube and baffle in the muff are not a restriction. Just taking the piece out of the deflector shows a 50% gain in flow on a flow bench. Drilling holes or cutting the tube out on a stock saw will just make more noise.



Thanks glad I just drilled 2 small holes for now. I’ll cut that piece out of the deflector and call it a day on the muffler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Thanks glad I just drilled 2 small holes for now. I’ll cut that piece out of the deflector and call it a day on the muffler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've posted pics of how the one on my ported saw is done. I'l put one up tomorrow if you want to see it. The tube is still intact all the mods are internal it' louder then stock but not ear bleeding like the guys that just cut the tube out.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> I've posted pics of how the one on my ported saw is done. I'l put one up tomorrow if you want to see it. The tube is still intact all the mods are internal it' louder then stock but not ear bleeding like the guys that just cut the tube out.



That would be great if you don’t mind. Tried looking through your posts but not sure how far back to look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> All those stories of dangerous critters in Australia are true!
> Found this guy in the office at work, for reference the 10c piece is approx 1" diameter and yes they have a nasty bite but not deadly.
> 
> View attachment 639131


The bird on that coin probably eats those?


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Now you know why I try and stay "Saw and firewood" active every weekend so that that "Chainsaw" muscles stay fit during the slow season for when I get a call to clear a house lot lol
> BTW , that first lot job of the season always sucks ...



That is my usual winter occupation, stack rounds to manually split all winter. Still hve about a cord left to do. This year the winter was very mild but conditions (wind mostly) kept me in hte house way too many days.


----------



## turnkey4099

tpence2177 said:


> Got more of that oak split up by hand today. Practiced bore cutting for my next tree take down. Was going to clean out behind the clutch on my 590. Well, I did but when I put it all back together the E clip went flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked and looked and looked and got tired of looking so I ordered one on eBay. Figured while my saw was down for a little while I would finally pull the muffler and do a minimal mod right now and work my way to my liking. Right now just drilled 2 holes in the tube to try and open up a little bit then I’ll work my way to more extreme as I go. Don’t want it ear splitting loud, but do want it to breath better.o



Ah, that elusive clip, AKA 'Jesus clip', as in "Jesus where did that thing go? Happened to me once so next time at dealers I bought half a dozen, put in tool box, took tray out to get at the chains, stepped on tray. "Jesus, where did all those go?". Bought another half dozen

That looks like what we called a 'pine bark beetle' grub. Hatches into on big, very nasty looking bug.


----------



## Jeffkrib

That bird is the lyrebird it is said to be the best mimic of noises in the bird world. They can even mimic chainsaws.
You can skip to 2mins in this video to hear them in action. I’m keeping this thread on theme!


----------



## Conquistador3

tpence2177 said:


> Oh also his came flying out of one of the pieces I split today. Not sure what type of bug it turns into lol. It was in red oak if that helps.



If it were around here I'd say one of the several species of (autoctonous) Longhorn beetle. People used to kill them because they believed they killed oaks by boring through them but turns up like woodpeckers (which love snacking on their larvae) they are only attracted to dead and dying tree branches. Apparently it's too much work for them to bore through and kill healthy trees.


----------



## Cowboy254

You blokes and your show pony gyms. I've got you all covered, none of you can beat my day. I had my big bar buried in a big red box for well over an hour.

Yeah baby, yeah!  

Pics to come, just make sure the ladies and kids aren't looking.


----------



## rarefish383

Probably shouldn't tell you guys this, but I passed on two 24+ inch dead Oaks that blew down in the wind last week. It's a newer neighbor I hadn't met yet, he came up yesterday and told me I could have them. Only thing is, my other neighbor had already told me about them going down, and he was going to ask if he could get them. If Gordon can't get them because he just had major surgery on a knee, ripped the muscle off the bone. They had to drill holes in the bone and put in artificial tendons and stuff. I'll offer to haul it over to Gordon's.


----------



## LondonNeil

Passing on a scrounge in favour of those that need it more is not a cause to revoke licence. I am still worried about Philbert though.


----------



## panolo

I cut a big oak last fall that was full of those grubs as well. From my research it was tough to tell what kind of beetle it is because so many of them look alike in the larvae stages. They kind of freak you out the first time they start pouring out as the pictures don't do the size any justice. But I will say the chickens really loved them. Could not keep them away from the pile or splitter.


----------



## tpence2177

panolo said:


> I cut a big oak last fall that was full of those grubs as well. From my research it was tough to tell what kind of beetle it is because so many of them look alike in the larvae stages. They kind of freak you out the first time they start pouring out as the pictures don't do the size any justice. But I will say the chickens really loved them. Could not keep them away from the pile or splitter.



Agreed kinda freaked me out at first. I’ve seen grubs in the ground and this thing was like 4-5 times the size at least. It was the biggest I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

all factory here
on either side of the tube there's 3 small holes in the plate. On mine there ground out to about 3/4" tall by 1/2" wide on either side. If I found a second muffler cheap I might try the eardesplitterloudenboomer mod just to see what all the fuss is about but the saw runs good the way it sits and doesn' piss off the neighbors for miles around.


----------



## woodchip rookie

earensplitterloudenboomer....is that like a muzzle brake on a 338?


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> earensplitterloudenboomer....is that like a muzzle brake on a 338?



Its basicly a muffler delete. The white oval is the exhaust port seen from the deflector mounting surface. I your 338 can maintain 13k rounds per minute I guess you could compare and let us know.


----------



## Cowboy254

Had to take the Subaru into the dealer today due to a passenger airbag recall. Naturally I took the trailer and my biggest saws. I was hoping an old friend was still there, unmolested by other scroungers. Here it was when I saw(ed) it last.




Here it was today. Someone has had a go at it but gave up when the going got a bit hard. Most of the branch it was resting on is gone and the small stuff at the top end has gone. 







The log was suspended on branches on the ground. I cut one round, split it, then used the bits to prop it up along its length. Here's the test cut to see if I had cocked it up or not.




There is a first time for everything.










I was able to split most of it by hand (with some difficulty, but I need a little exercise) to a size I could lift into the trailer without busting a nut and noodled a couple near the branch. I'll split it down further to wood heater size another day. The bark was pretty thick, maybe two inches and having dried a little over summer it generally came off fairly easily. 




I was driving out when I remembered that I hadn't taken a pic with it all loaded up so I stopped on the way out especially. 




This wood is very heavy, the Subaru groaned the whole way home. We settled on red box as a diagnosis eventually and it is way denser than the normal stuff I cut. About 1.5 cubes all up including what is in the back of the Suby and the front footwell. A good start to scrounging season even if I won't be able to move for two days after.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Why did you crawl out of the passenger side?


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 639277
> I your 338 can maintain 13k rounds per minute I guess you could compare and let us know.


The 338 wont see 13K rounds in its entire lifetime.


----------



## turnkey4099

Today went better. 4 hours, cleaned up a about 10 burn piles, pulled down one big branch that blew down last winter Got a small rick of good 10" rounds. I'm jsut stacking them on site, have no use for them yet. Started on another big branch that broke off but lodged almost vertically, had a few problems and finallyi pulled it down. 

MS361 is one nice saw. Had only been run at the dealers to start it the first time, been sitting on the bench for a few weeks. Barked at me with first pull and fired up on hte second. 

I thought I was done in that area but saw a burn that I had missed on my way out. I'll get that one first on my next expedition and then it is fun part of felling trees. 

Even came home still able to walk. That garden wagon made a bit difference.


----------



## bigfellascott

Looks like nice wood Cowboy, I was out the other day and cut a load of Stringy, that's beautiful wood to burn too.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> The 338 wont see 13K rounds in its entire lifetime.



She'd be a smooth bore by the time it did


----------



## bigfellascott

Don't go over firing that heater with the Red Box, she's good for punching out a lot of heat and burning out fireboxes fairly quickly compared to other wood here in OZ. I tend to mix my woods up a bit to avoid killing the heater too soon, I might run a bit of stringy and box together or peppermint etc.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> She'd be a smooth bore by the time it did


and I would be missing my right arm. And be deaf.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> and I would be missing my right arm. And be deaf.



And very poor[emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

even reloading my own


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Had to take the Subaru into the dealer today due to a passenger airbag recall. Naturally I took the trailer and my biggest saws. I was hoping an old friend was still there, unmolested by other scroungers. Here it was when I saw(ed) it last.
> 
> View attachment 639188
> 
> 
> Here it was today. Someone has had a go at it but gave up when the going got a bit hard. Most of the branch it was resting on is gone and the small stuff at the top end has gone.
> 
> View attachment 639189
> 
> 
> View attachment 639279
> 
> 
> The log was suspended on branches on the ground. I cut one round, split it, then used the bits to prop it up along its length. Here's the test cut to see if I had cocked it up or not.
> 
> View attachment 639190
> 
> 
> There is a first time for everything.
> 
> View attachment 639191
> 
> 
> View attachment 639192
> 
> 
> View attachment 639193
> 
> 
> I was able to split most of it by hand (with some difficulty, but I need a little exercise) to a size I could lift into the trailer without busting a nut and noodled a couple near the branch. I'll split it down further to wood heater size another day. The bark was pretty thick, maybe two inches and having dried a little over summer it generally came off fairly easily.
> 
> View attachment 639280
> 
> 
> I was driving out when I remembered that I hadn't taken a pic with it all loaded up so I stopped on the way out especially.
> 
> View attachment 639287
> 
> 
> This wood is very heavy, the Subaru groaned the whole way home. We settled on red box as a diagnosis eventually and it is way denser than the normal stuff I cut. About 1.5 cubes all up including what is in the back of the Suby and the front footwell. A good start to scrounging season even if I won't be able to move for two days after.


Very nice load CB.
That little subie had a workout today as did you .
I saw a nice 2000 forester today that needed a motor, very tempting, but I managed to scrounge up a trailer load of projects elsewhere.



And yes, even some on the front passenger side .


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> even reloading my own


That' why you keep an M44 mosin beside it. Shoot all day,wow people with 5' of flames If you touch it off after dark and that steel but plate will still dislocate your shoulder or break your colar bone if you hold it wrong.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Very nice load CB.
> That little subie had a workout today as did you .
> I saw a nice 2000 forester today that needed a motor, very tempting, but I managed to scrounge up a trailer load of projects elsewhere.
> View attachment 639366
> View attachment 639367
> 
> And yes, even some on the front passenger side .
> View attachment 639368


I see a few nice yellow and green ones in there but I have too many saws lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I see a few nice yellow and green ones in there but I have too many saws lol.


You know what I say, sell one buy two or three, or a trailer load . 
There's a couple 55's in there too, I know you like working on those .
One looks to have a CP cylinder on it , and the other has a scored cylinder, might be able to make one out of them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You know what I say, sell one buy two or three, or a trailer load .
> There's a couple 55's in there too, I know you like working on those .
> One looks to have a CP cylinder on it , and the other has a scored cylinder, might be able to make one out of them.


Maybe I need to deliver that saw to you in person on my southbound trip....


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Very nice load CB.
> That little subie had a workout today as did you .
> I saw a nice 2000 forester today that needed a motor, very tempting, but I managed to scrounge up a trailer load of projects elsewhere.
> View attachment 639366
> View attachment 639367
> 
> And yes, even some on the front passenger side .
> View attachment 639368


turning into Guido Salvage I see. Any poulan 4000 in that pile.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Any poulan 4000 in that pile.


There's a variant of it here, just didn't pay a lot of attention to it except to notice it.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Looks like nice wood Cowboy, I was out the other day and cut a load of Stringy, that's beautiful wood to burn too.



I'm looking forward to burning it but it'll need a fair while to dry out. Wood from the same tree cut and split in Oct still has a lot of moisture in it, will need another summer or even two. We have some red stringybark scattered down here. Most people turn their noses up at it because it isn't red gum (which is the only stuff people around here will buy to burn) but red stringy is meant to be of the same density. I got 5 cubes of red stringy 4 years ago from a tree that was taken down at the local school and it was great. Bugger all ash in the wood but had to knock the bark off it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I’ve read that Stringybark and turpentine does not burn very well but from my experience once spilt and seasoned it buns well. Red box on the other hand is awesome for those cold nights. I had a trailer load a few years ago, the main trunk had twisted grain an absolute nightmare to split. I ended up partially dicing the big rounds with my Stihl 009 ripping into the end grain before I got on here and learned about noodling (and bigger saws).
It was a very sorry sight indeed


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> That' why you keep an M44 mosin beside it. Shoot all day,wow people with 5' of flames If you touch it off after dark and that steel but plate will still dislocate your shoulder or break your colar bone if you hold it wrong.


Nah. Thats what I have the 243 for.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper that is a big pile of saws. I don't see any real ones though, no creamsicles. I guess that i because they don't break so easily.


----------



## svk

When I see big piles of saws like that I am always amazed at how many are partially stripped down and then never repaired. I mean if you have cylinder issues you can usually diagnose through the exhaust port. But there is a constant stream of stripped down saws and of course the crankcases are full of dust and grit from sitting and being transported. I try to not do that until I have all of the parts I need to repair it.


----------



## LondonNeil

talking of which....since i have a box full of ms660 and the crank open....what's the best way to clean it out of any dust and debris?


----------



## coryj

I cut some wood on Sunday. I hauled home a load of red oak and a load of white oak.


Here is what remains of the red oak after I filled the trailer. Someone had already gotten all of the branches and left just the trunk from the routes up through a big gnarly crotch.




It was nice to have something big enough to use the 372 I bought a few months back. With a 24" bar I needed to cut from both sides by just a little bit. 

There's still plenty of the white oak left, probably a trailer and a half.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> what's the best way to clean it out of any dust and debris?



Flush it with mix.


----------



## chipper1

coryj said:


> I cut some wood on Sunday. I hauled home a load of red oak and a load of white oak.View attachment 639437
> View attachment 639438
> 
> Here is what remains of the red oak after I filled the trailer. Someone had already gotten all of the branches and left just the trunk from the routes up through a big gnarly crotch.
> View attachment 639439
> View attachment 639440
> 
> 
> It was nice to have something big enough to use the 372 I bought a few months back. With a 24" bar I needed to cut from both sides by just a little bit.
> 
> There's still plenty of the white oak left, probably a trailer and a half.


Very nice load there.
I like white oak a lot.
It looks as though the truck and trailer do a great job.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> chipper that is a big pile of saws. I don't see any real ones though, no creamsicles. I guess that i because they don't break so easily.


When you wear the stihl is the only way to fly glasses your vision becomes a bit blurred.


LondonNeil said:


> talking of which....since i have a box full of ms660 and the crank open....what's the best way to clean it out of any dust and debris?


I agree with Mike on the mix for cleaning it out, but I believe in preventative maintenance so I buy huskys, much better air filtration .


svk said:


> When I see big piles of saws like that I am always amazed at how many are partially stripped down and then never repaired. I mean if you have cylinder issues you can usually diagnose through the exhaust port. But there is a constant stream of stripped down saws and of course the crankcases are full of dust and grit from sitting and being transported. I try to not do that until I have all of the parts I need to repair it.


Many shops get people who drop saws off, they tear them down and write an estimate, then the people won't spend the money to fix them and they get tossed aside. It's much like the tops of trees that loggers and land owners alike leave to rot in the woods, there is money in them, but they are picking up dollars instead of tripping on dimes. I have other examples of this, but I'm not allowed to discuss those because I might kill the firewood section of this forum.

Pretty sure I see a stihl over there, oh there's another hiding too LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Maybe I need to deliver that saw to you in person on my southbound trip....


Sounds good to me, I'll turn the coffee pot on, just let me know when .


----------



## coryj

chipper1 said:


> Very nice load there.
> I like white oak a lot.
> It looks as though the truck and trailer do a great job.



They do okay, but they're both smaller than I'd like and I'm looking forward to buying a full size truck and a tandem axle trailer this summer. I borrowed the trailer in the picture from a buddy of mine. Beginning in June I will only have one kid in daycare/preschool for the first time in five years which will free up a nice chunk of change. 

@chipper1 is there a poulan 245a in the load of saws? I need some parts and it may make more sense to buy a parts saw. Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

coryj said:


> They do okay, but they're both smaller than I'd like and I'm looking forward to buying a full size truck and a tandem axle trailer this summer. I borrowed the trailer in the picture from a buddy of mine. Beginning in June I will only have one kid in daycare/preschool for the first time in five years which will free up a nice chunk of change.
> 
> @chipper1 is there a poulan 245a in the load of saws? I need some parts and it may make more sense to buy a parts saw. Thanks.


I got by for a long time with a Nissan Quest/mercury villager mini van and a 3500lb 6.5x12 steel trailer. Then I upgraded the trailer to a 6.5x16 steel and got an hd chevy, then I bought a 6.5x12 aluminum, then I sold the steel because I sold the truck, then I got a 20' aluminum trailer, after that a 4x8 and a 16' enclosed, now I want another one something around 5.5-6x10 .
It's like saws, a one trailer plan just won't work .
I'll see, but I don't think there was a 245a in there.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve read that Stringybark and turpentine does not burn very well but from my experience once spilt and seasoned it buns well. Red box on the other hand is awesome for those cold nights. I had a trailer load a few years ago, the main trunk had twisted grain an absolute nightmare to split. I ended up partially dicing the big rounds with my Stihl 009 ripping into the end grain before I got on here and learned about noodling (and bigger saws).
> It was a very sorry sight indeed



I have read something similar regarding turpentine and stringybark (possibly the same interweb root source) but there are umpteen stringy species and specifically it was white stringy that wasn't good to burn (no reason given why though). Whether or not it is true I don't know and the challenges of identification make it difficult to be certain. Red stringy is good though, no doubt about it and generally ok to split. According to my Aus wood book however, Turpentine is about the most difficult Australian wood to burn despite the stinky extractives in the bark. Just doesn't want to combust apparently.
​


coryj said:


> I cut some wood on Sunday. I hauled home a load of red oak and a load of white oak.View attachment 639437
> View attachment 639438
> 
> Here is what remains of the red oak after I filled the trailer. Someone had already gotten all of the branches and left just the trunk from the routes up through a big gnarly crotch.
> View attachment 639439
> View attachment 639440
> 
> 
> It was nice to have something big enough to use the 372 I bought a few months back. With a 24" bar I needed to cut from both sides by just a little bit.
> 
> There's still plenty of the white oak left, probably a trailer and a half.



Nice work @coryj . The danger ranger might not be as big as you like but it would still drag my loaded trailer and Subaru backwards. Having not driven the suby for a while I noticed that it seems to have lost a little power (not much margin there to start with) over time. There's a hill coming out of town it could just accelerate up in top gear at the 60km speed limit but now it can't. I'll wear it out towing wood around in the next few years then might look at a late model ranger or equivalent. If you want anything bigger over here you need very deep pockets. Be prepared to part with $150,000 for a new Silverado, GMC or F250 or $80,000 for one 10 years old with 100,000km on the clock .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice work @coryj . The danger ranger might not be as big as you like but it would still drag my loaded trailer and Subaru backwards. Having not driven the suby for a while I noticed that it seems to have lost a little power (not much margin there to start with) over time. There's a hill coming out of town it could just accelerate up in top gear at the 60km speed limit but now it can't. I'll wear it out towing wood around in the next few years then might look at a late model ranger or equivalent. If you want anything bigger over here you need very deep pockets. Be prepared to part with $150,000 for a new Silverado, GMC or F250 or $80,000 for one 10 years old with 100,000km on the clock .


Wow, I'd be scrounging hard for a good used vehicle truck or not, I'd make it work, that's what trailers do best.


----------



## chipper1

coryj said:


> They do okay, but they're both smaller than I'd like and I'm looking forward to buying a full size truck and a tandem axle trailer this summer. I borrowed the trailer in the picture from a buddy of mine. Beginning in June I will only have one kid in daycare/preschool for the first time in five years which will free up a nice chunk of change.
> 
> @chipper1 is there a poulan 245a in the load of saws? I need some parts and it may make more sense to buy a parts saw. Thanks.


Sorry, no 245a, but there is a 255, and a 375.
I also found another stihl, mag case too, sorry guys .
It looks tiny, 026?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Sorry, no 245a, but there is a 255, and a 375.
> I also found another stihl, mag case too, sorry guys .
> It looks tiny, 026?
> View attachment 639450


Any old Echos in that pile? And pics of the yellow 4000 if you have time.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I have read something similar regarding turpentine and stringybark (possibly the same interweb root source) but there are umpteen stringy species and specifically it was white stringy that wasn't good to burn (no reason given why though). Whether or not it is true I don't know and the challenges of identification make it difficult to be certain. Red stringy is good though, no doubt about it and generally ok to split. According to my Aus wood book however, Turpentine is about the most difficult Australian wood to burn despite the stinky extractives in the bark. Just doesn't want to combust apparently.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

She's red stringy around here and she burns very well indeed I can usually get 10-12hrs burn out of it overnight and have coals left over that will ignite the next load for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> This wood is very heavy, the Subaru groaned the whole way home.


It stands to reason why that car needs tyres so often. Have you run the numbers on burning tyres instead of firewood? Might be cheaper.


----------



## farmer steve

todays scrounge while the ground was semi- frozen. not much but worth its weight in fossil fuel. real nice hickory. 2 years season time if i get it split soon.


----------



## farmer steve

ok firewood know it alls. name the wood. it's not SPRUCE!!! i only get this once in a great while and when i do it's all mine. sorry no leaves to show you. this wood is dense. look at the growth rings in pic 2


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Cedar?


----------



## Cowboy254

That be black birch


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> ok firewood know it alls. name the wood. it's not SPRUCE!!! i only get this once in a great while and when i do it's all mine. sorry no leaves to show you. this wood is dense. look at the growth rings in pic 2View attachment 639467
> View attachment 639468
> View attachment 639469


Hickory or locust


----------



## LondonNeil

gents, there is no need for a truck to haul Oak, in fact there's no need for a trailer, or even a big blue tractor, a car does the job very well  Pics to follow tomorrow....it's too dark outside to get them so I've left the vRS loaded up and tucked away in the garage. I'l just say....you know you've done the job well when you clear the speed bumps okay but hear the 'grauuunch!' of rear mud flaps on driveway as you reverse up it... 
I've left some on the pile.... I'm trying to resist.....its oak but its the nasty nasty crotchety bits. the rest of the tree hits the pile Friday so I'll resist until then, and fill the CAR (just a car, that's all it is...it might get filled severl times over) with, I hope, nice straight grained trunk....and continue to resist the nasty crotchety bits of limb wood

I know I'll never match Dan dan the minivan man, or seventyninesaws in a mustang mike, but (as cowboy knows) cars are true scrounge vehicles.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Hickory or locust


 i'll show it to you Friday if you want to come up and saw mulberry. let me know.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> this wood is dense. look at the growth rings in pic 2


Maaaate, if you can see the growth rings it ain't dense


----------



## woodchip rookie

What kind of tree would have big thorns with red heartwood in central ohio?


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Maaaate, if you can see the growth rings it ain't dense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


cracky mate. i was holding that piece of wood and couldn't see 'em.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Maaaate, if you can see the growth rings it ain't dense


Is that the X27, or 25?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Many shops get people who drop saws off, they tear them down and write an estimate, then the people won't spend the money to fix them and they get tossed aside. It's much like the tops of trees that loggers and land owners alike leave to rot in the woods, there is money in them, but they are picking up dollars instead of tripping on dimes.


That makes more sense. And also explains why guys buy whole lots of dead saws in that state.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Is that the X27, or 25?


Not sure. Can I phone a friend or buy a vowel? If not, I'm going with butter knife or crocTickla.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i'll show it to you Friday if you want to come up and saw mulberry. let me know.


I'll be up. I took off Thursday night so I'm not walking around like the walking dead by 10 .


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> ok firewood know it alls. name the wood. it's not SPRUCE!!! i only get this once in a great while and when i do it's all mine. sorry no leaves to show you. this wood is dense. look at the growth rings in pic 2View attachment 639467
> View attachment 639468
> View attachment 639469


If I took a SWAG.....I would gueas dodwood


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> What kind of tree would have big thorns with red heartwood in central ohio?


Honey Locust?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I thought locust of some kind but people here call it thorn locust


----------



## abbott295

The bark does look somewhat more like dogwood than my other two guesses: sourwood or persimmon.


Could be that saying it is not spruce is just a red herring to throw us off. It might really be spruce.


----------



## Ryan A

I'm intrigued by the dark heartwood, what do you think it is? I want to make sure it's worth my time to drive to the other end of Philadelphia to get it. We have so many blowdowns from our last Nor'Easter that there is a lot of scrounging to be done!


----------



## dancan

Ayup , not spruce .


----------



## abbott295

woodchip, what is your definition of "big" thorns? Osage orange would have thorns, but they shouldn't be as large as on honey locust. I really haven't dealt with Osage orange for many, many years.


----------



## abbott295

Ryan, your picture still comes up rather small on my laptop, but what I see makes me think mulberry.


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like some of the elm I cut around here.


----------



## Oldmaple

farmer steve said:


> ok firewood know it alls. name the wood. it's not SPRUCE!!! i only get this once in a great while and when i do it's all mine. sorry no leaves to show you. this wood is dense. look at the growth rings in pic 2View attachment 639467
> View attachment 639468
> View attachment 639469


Bark looks like Dogwood to me. Great burning but you need to cut a lot of them to get a cord.


----------



## Ryan A

abbott295 said:


> Ryan, your picture still comes up rather small on my laptop, but what I see makes me think mulberry.



Click the thumbnail? Anyway, free is the BEST type of wood

Elm and Mulberry, I'll do some Googling. Thanks!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Finally made my version of a poor mans log marker. Came across a fairly powerful pot magnet with a thread in it. Tacked a welding rod to the bolt and tied a strip at 16” where I prefer to cut. Not sure what kind of steel Stihl bars are made of but it’s not as magnetic as regular mild steel. Magnet sticks ok but not like it does on other things. Anyways, I plan on trying it out this weekend.


----------



## woodchip rookie

abbott295 said:


> woodchip, what is your definition of "big" thorns? Osage orange would have thorns, but they shouldn't be as large as on honey locust. I really haven't dealt with Osage orange for many, many years.


Big. As big as I have ever seen. Some 6". I looked up Honey Locust. Thats it. And from what I read this is a pretty big one. I guess this isnt really a big breed of tree so 20" at the base is big for a honey locust. But its gonna be some serious work getting it out. Seems how its heavily armed.


----------



## rarefish383

Oldmaple said:


> Bark looks like Dogwood to me. Great burning but you need to cut a lot of them to get a cord.


A friend of mine is a wood worker and he likes to use Dogwood for making wooden mallets. I too, like to burn it.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 639500
> Finally made my version of a poor mans log marker.


https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/firewood-measuring-sticks.305553/

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/firewood-measuring-sticks.305553/
> 
> Philbert


I knew I wasn’t the first guy to make one. I had thought of using an antenna but don’t really need any other length. 16” is a good length for me. Some good ideas in that thread. I like the driveway marker one and I happen to have a broken one but welding just seemed so quick and easy. I’m pretty fair at eyeballing but thought I’d shoot for better accuracy.


----------



## JustJeff

What’s everyone using for hydraulic splitters? I was perusing the weekly flyers and saw a 22 ton SpeeCo/Huskee for a decent price. Don’t really have the money for it but a man can dream.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> What’s everyone using for hydraulic splitters? I was perusing the weekly flyers and saw a 22 ton SpeeCo/Huskee for a decent price. Don’t really have the money for it but a man can dream.


Hey Jeff .
The early speeco/husky 22 ton was a great unit, I've split a lot of wood with many different ones. The combo of pumpkin size and cylinder size gives it a faster cycle on the normal wood than a 25-28 ton from most the other manufactures.
Since I see your handy at welding(trailer, measuring stick) I have picture saved of some mods that could be done to the front leg as it's a poor design (but it does work) and for someone with a bit of fab skills it would be easy to fix.
Let me know it you grab one up.
One weak spot on the older ones is the gusset that supports the engine on the hydraulic tank will crack and leak a bit(usually from flying down dirt roads/trails or driving down the rd with them. That can be fixed easily with a welder, but it's an indicator of how the unit was used. I put them on a trailer if I'm going any distance with them myself, but one day would like one with 4/5 lug hub assemblies.
Send pictures, we like pictures .


----------



## MustangMike

FS, Did anyone guess Hornbeam?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> FS, Did anyone guess Hornbeam?


I didn't see that yet Mike.

I'm guessing chestnut oak.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> What kind of tree would have big thorns with red heartwood in central ohio?


What @95custmz said, it's the honey locust. Hope you have a good wood splitter, and I aint talking about a manual one either .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That makes more sense. And also explains why guys buy whole lots of dead saws in that state.


When selling new saws and servicing them is your game, selling saws that need a little work may or may not be your game. It might not be conducive to bringing in more profits from sales if other locals are buying and selling in your vicinity.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Click the thumbnail? Anyway, free is the BEST type of wood
> 
> Elm and Mulberry, I'll do some Googling. Thanks!!!


I've never had any elm for firewood but mulberry makes excellent fire wood. Your thumb nails don't get any bigger when clicked on. Unless the stuff in your pic has been cut for awhile it's not mulberry fresh cut mulberry is almost highlighter yellow.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> FS, Did anyone guess Hornbeam?



Is that a type of ironwood? Ironwood is/was my guess. 

After black birch that is .


----------



## James Miller

This tree supports one end of some of my racks. It decided to die last year. I' thinking it will become the first victim of my climbing gear as I want to leave the part supporting the rack standing. 
iv been told it' locust by one person and maple by another either way it' firewood.


----------



## Jakers

MustangMike said:


> FS, Did anyone guess Hornbeam?


That was my initial thought but the bark was wrong


----------



## Cowboy254




----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I'm putting my hand up for a Husband Of The Year award. Flowers, chocolates, diamonds, even new tyres? Overrated. They need something with a bit of fizz about it and champagne only lasts for one night (albeit a good one if one lets her drink most of it). I think a bit of vibration helps to liven the ladies up a bit too. So what to get for that special someone?

Well, every scrounger understands that what his wife really wants is a new chainsaw. Since Cowgirl hasn't quite got the arms to wield an 880 and also since I already have saws starting with 6 and 4 that she can borrow, I thought I might have a look at the other end of the scale. It might also have been monkeyed with.




I've struck a deal with Cowgirl. She's going to let me use her new saw if I let her use my GoPro to get some footage. Hopefully have some vids up over the weekend.


----------



## farmer steve

to all the guessers that said dogwood you split the log right down the middle.  not many out in the woods anymore due to some type of blight a few years ago.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I'm putting my hand up for a Husband Of The Year award. Flowers, chocolates, diamonds, even new tyres? Overrated. They need something with a bit of fizz about it and champagne only lasts for one night (albeit a good one if one lets her drink most of it). I think a bit of vibration helps to liven the ladies up a bit too. So what to get for that special someone?
> 
> Well, every scrounger understands that what his wife really wants is a new chainsaw. Since Cowgirl hasn't quite got the arms to wield an 880 and also since I already have saws starting with 6 and 4 that she can borrow, I thought I might have a look at the other end of the scale. It might also have been monkeyed with.
> 
> View attachment 639537
> 
> 
> I've struck a deal with Cowgirl. She's going to let me use her new saw if I let her use my GoPro to get some footage. Hopefully have some vids up over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 639538


What a guy. you er i mean she's gonna love it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wow cowboy that is a very romantic anniversary present. I think any good wife would be happy with that, especially with a monkey sticker on it!
That little beast will rip


----------



## Jeffkrib

And courious to know we’re you able to get to your door for under $1349 Aud? (Aussie retail price).


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 639531
> This tree supports one end of some of my racks. It decided to die last year. I' thinking it will become the first victim of my climbing gear as I want to leave the part supporting the rack standing. View attachment 639532
> iv been told it' locust by one person and maple by another either way it' firewood.


That looks like black locust to me.


----------



## LondonNeil

As promised, the scrounge CAR.....looking a bit low at the back (no wonder i dragged the mud flaps up the drive), why is that?



Ahh...Green oak, limb wood, stunningly dry as the sap still isn't rising, but still darn heavy....it is English Oak after all. That's about 1/4 cord.




and for Cowboy, the money shot. I still like my interior trim too much to load quite as high as you do though




More to come Friday ...the trunk hopefully.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> When selling new saws and servicing them is your game, selling saws that need a little work may or may not be your game. It might not be conducive to bringing in more profits from sales if other locals are buying and selling in your vicinity.


Totally understand that, I had spaced out dealers when I had made my original post. 

When I picked up one of my saws from Spike60 Bob I got a tour of his back shop. Basically every model from the mid 80's to current back there that had come in over the years and the customers chose not to repair. Makes a husky man weak in the knees LOL.


----------



## panolo

Ryan A said:


> I'm intrigued by the dark heartwood, what do you think it is? I want to make sure it's worth my time to drive to the other end of Philadelphia to get it. We have so many blowdowns from our last Nor'Easter that there is a lot of scrounging to be done!



Thumbnails are small but the dark heartwood looks like elm.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Totally understand that, I had spaced out dealers when I had made my original post.
> 
> When I picked up one of my saws from Spike60 Bob I got a tour of his back shop. Basically every model from the mid 80's to current back there that had come in over the years and the customers chose not to repair. Makes a husky man weak in the knees LOL.


I bet.
The bummer is that many dealers won't sell any of that stuff, they'd rather it go in the trash than to have someone fix it and then be selling them and reducing business. Another thing is that there are saws they say are "blown up" to sell a new saw and they don't want those/the word getting out, sad but true .


svk said:


> That looks like black locust to me.


Have you ever cut black locust, it has a very distinct look.
Now I have seen honey locust look much more like that . 
I need to swing by a past customer and see if they have any cash to remove one. I guess I charge to much because they ran out of cash to do the honey locust after I did the pines .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I bet.
> The bummer is that many dealers won't sell any of that stuff, they'd rather it go in the trash than to have someone fix it and then be selling them and reducing business. Another thing is that there are saws they say are "blown up" to sell a new saw and they don't want those/the word getting out, sad but true .
> 
> Have you ever cut black locust, it has a very distinct look.
> Now I have seen honey locust look much more like that .
> I need to swing by a past customer and see if they have any cash to remove one. I guess I charge to much because they ran out of cash to do the honey locust after I did the pines .


Totally agree. I know spike doesn’t do that but some dealers definitely do. That real nice Homelite Super EZ I had went to a dealer in the north Minneapolis metro needing a new bar and they told the owner to junk it and buy a new saw. Very shortsighted business practices but those guys are in a big market and spend a ton on advertising so they keep pushing saws out the door. Their parts department sucks and service department is worse.


----------



## MustangMike

1) Agree that bark looks like Dogwood. My mind drifted when you said it was real hard.

2) There are more than one type of Hornbeam (aka Ironwood). The one is aka Blue Beech, and has smooth bark and is not round. The other is round and has shaggy bark, but it does not quite match that Dogwood. (Hop Hornbeam?).

3) The shops around here will not sell me dead saws. They are afraid I will fix em, and they will loose corresponding new saw sales, and they are likely right. The pros around here use em till they die, and like that the saws that I do for them have more power and durability (due to muff mods and removing limiters).

4) Jim's tree is not Black Locust, but I think Honey Locust is likely.


----------



## MustangMike

Hop Hornbeam Bark:

http://treebarkid.com/index.php/hop-hornbeam


----------



## rarefish383

A Super EZ is on my want list. After Dad passed my mom had a big yard sale and I let most if his little saws go. Now, I'd like to have another EZ. I just got the recoil spring for the 150. That was the last little Homelite he bought before we switched to Poulan XXV's for climbing saws. I'd like one of those too.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> A Super EZ is on my want list. After Dad passed my mom had a big yard sale and I let most if his little saws go. Now, I'd like to have another EZ. I just got the recoil spring for the 150. That was the last little Homelite he bought before we switched to Poulan XXV's for climbing saws. I'd like one of those too.


My grandpa had a all red SEZ that I let my cousin take when we were cleaning out his stuff after he passed. I had several saws and felt no need at the time for it. I have called and texted him a few times to see if I could buy it off of him if he still has it but he is a bit aloof and does not reply but his brother and my aunt do not hear from him either.


rarefish383 said:


> *Poulan XXV.... I'd like one of those too*.


@chipper1 maybe you can help a fellow AS'er out?


----------



## rarefish383

I'll see what's at the sale Saturday. I'd love to find another Homelite 7-29 or an 8-29, but that's not likely.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> A Super EZ is on my want list. After Dad passed my mom had a big yard sale and I let most if his little saws go. Now, I'd like to have another EZ. I just got the recoil spring for the 150. That was the last little Homelite he bought before we switched to Poulan XXV's for climbing saws. I'd like one of those too.


Like this Joe.
I looked at it quickly when loading and I though that looks sweet, not in bad condition either, but I have no idea what's wrong with it.
EZ


There is only a 25a in the trailer, and I have the red craftsman.
I can find a XXV if you'd like though, I see them, just not my thing, but I can understand you wanting one.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Totally agree. I know spike doesn’t do that but some dealers definitely do. That real nice Homelite Super EZ I had went to a dealer in the north Minneapolis metro needing a new bar and they told the owner to junk it and buy a new saw. Very shortsighted business practices but those guys are in a big market and spend a ton on advertising so they keep pushing saws out the door. Their parts department sucks and service department is worse.


Unfortunately there are a few dealers who are shady, then there are those who are trying to protect themselves from guys like Mike. I don't fix many so I'm not placing myself in that category lol.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> Like this Joe.
> I looked at it quickly when loading and I though that looks sweet, not in bad condition either, but I have no idea what's wrong with it.
> EZ
> View attachment 639613
> 
> There is only a 25a in the trailer, and I have the red craftsman.
> I can find a XXV if you'd like though, I see them, just not my thing, but I can understand you wanting one.
> View attachment 639614
> 
> View attachment 639615


is that a 10-10,whats the story with that


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> And courious to know we’re you able to get to your door for under $1349 Aud? (Aussie retail price).



Very close! And that's after getting stiffed by paypal on the exchange rate.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> is that a 10-10,whats the story with that


There's actually 2 of them.
I bought a lot off a guy who is no longer working on saws, he said everything needs something.


----------



## dancan

And I always thot it was Poolan lol


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> And I always thot it was Poolan lol



That's awesome.
I remember watching the "reveal" for the 572 and the chic said the name and I thought man they could have gotten someone to do it right, or am I wrong LOL.


----------



## JustJeff

Guess what kind of wood I’m splitting.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 639660
> View attachment 639661
> Guess what kind of wood I’m splitting.


looks like hickory. pretty sure it's not spruce. my second guess is elm but nobody in their right mind cuts that for firewood


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil you seriously need a ute mate, doing that constantly to a vehicle like that will only see it trashed sooner or later, I know how you feel though as I used to use a Commodore before I got a ute (best thing I ever did really) just allows me to haul pretty much anything I need and designed for the job.


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> LondonNeil you seriously need a ute mate, doing that constantly to a vehicle like that will only see it trashed sooner or later, I know how you feel though as I used to use a Commodore before I got a ute (best thing I ever did really) just allows me to haul pretty much anything I need and designed for the job.


true but a ute wouldn't look cool cruising downing street with the better half. but...................i think it would.


----------



## Waltzie

Today's score. About 2 miles from my shop. For scale.... it's a 25' trailer.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 639660
> View attachment 639661
> Guess what kind of wood I’m splitting.



Ayup , not spruce !


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> true but a ute wouldn't look cool cruising downing street with the better half. but...................i think it would.



Bugger driving around with the other half, think of how many mates you can cram in the ute to help ya cut wood


----------



## bigfellascott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

bigfellascott said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Just a few of the saws a fella around town has in his collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> And I always thot it was Poolan


_"Like the country: without the 'd''_
(from one of their print ads)

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

bigfellascott said:


> LondonNeil you seriously need a ute mate, doing that constantly to a vehicle like that will only see it trashed sooner or later, I know how you feel though as I used to use a Commodore before I got a ute (best thing I ever did really) just allows me to haul pretty much anything I need and designed for the job.



Oh I know... i look at dual cab pickups with some envy but here is like Cowboy (or was it Jeff?) said...commercial vehicles like vans and trucks keep their value/price insanely and on top of that is the insurance....3 or 4 times the cost of a car for some reason...nuts. however a modern dual cab pickup truck looks like it would serve very well for family duties and take half a cord in the bed... want


----------



## tpence2177

Got basically all of the trunk split up by hand tonight now just have a few pieces of branches and then stacking once the ground dries out some. Then on to the next!










The few pieces of the trunk will have to dry out some my fiskars super split would just sink into them and not split then left a few test logs cause they were big parts of splits and knots so not worth my time splitting them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got home from work, fired up the stove, loaded the 395 and headed to the big pile. Didn't even make it a mile from the house. Infact I could still see my house at the other end of the cornfield. Gas company taking down so many trees a 5 man scrounging crew couldn't keep up. Got a truckload of roadside. Unload tomorow morning and go again....cherry, walnut and osage.


----------



## crowbuster

load up on that hedge woodchip !


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm trying. Atleast I think its hedge. Yellow wood. But mulberry looks like that also.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Got home from work, fired up the stove, loaded the 395 and headed to the big pile. Didn't even make it a mile from the house. Infact I could still see my house at the other end of the cornfield. Gas company taking down so many trees a 5 man scrounging crew couldn't keep up. Got a truckload of roadside. Unload tomorow morning and go again....cherry, walnut and osage.



I don't see any cherry, walnut or osage 

You know the rules.



bigfellascott said:


> Bugger driving around with the other half, think of how many mates you can cram in the ute to help ya cut wood



But if your ute is full of mates, where do you put the wood? Take any pics of that stringy this week?


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> Oh I know... i look at dual cab pickups with some envy but here is like Cowboy (or was it Jeff?) said...commercial vehicles like vans and trucks keep their value/price insanely and on top of that is the insurance....3 or 4 times the cost of a car for some reason...nuts. however a modern dual cab pickup truck looks like it would serve very well for family duties and take half a cord in the bed... want



Yeah they can be expensive for sure maybe buy some old banga for just carting wood something with dents etc that looks like crap but runs well or I guess maybe a trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I don't see any cherry, walnut or osage
> 
> You know the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> But if your ute is full of mates, where do you put the wood? Take any pics of that stringy this week?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Got home from work, fired up the stove, loaded the 395 and headed to the big pile. Didn't even make it a mile from the house. Infact I could still see my house at the other end of the cornfield. Gas company taking down so many trees a 5 man scrounging crew couldn't keep up. Got a truckload of roadside. Unload tomorow morning and go again....cherry, walnut and osage.


When it rains it pours. I put a lot of wood up 2 summers ago, hard to believe how much I did when I look at everything else I did. I still have a 12 cord pile of logs and about 20 cords of rounds to work up. If I run out I will buy a nice splitter, if not I'll keep using the ones I buy to sell, and hand split when I feel like it.
It's nice to be ahead and to not have to worry about it. I still like running the saws all the time and splitting though .
Point being if you are able to stock up go ahead.


----------



## bigfellascott

bigfellascott said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://imgur.com/a/LaS6n



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah they can be expensive for sure maybe buy some old banga for just carting wood something with dents etc that looks like crap but runs well or I guess maybe a trailer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My wood hauler is so beat up from "wooding" a scrap yard would reject it! Runs great though.


----------



## ascloka

Looks like I need to get a better wood hauler. Any suggestion?


----------



## Cowboy254

ascloka said:


> Looks like I need to get a better wood hauler. Any suggestion?



Well, don't get a Subaru unless you like a vehicle that can't get up a 5% grade pulling an empty trailer. 2% if it's full. And if you load up the back of the suby and have wood in the front and kids seats, it had better be downhill all the way home.

But....if you're in Indonesia, what's the scrounged wood for? Doesn't it hardly ever get below 30*C?

Welcome to scrounging BTW!


----------



## woodchip rookie

ascloka said:


> Looks like I need to get a better wood hauler. Any suggestion?


I have a dually for sale. You can fill it up AND pull peoples subies that are full. Uphill. Both ways. Barefoot in the snow. With your brother on your back.


----------



## bigfellascott

The "Big *****" as I call it, she's a ripper saw to use, it just smashes through the wood (fully stock).





The 029 Super, the main go to saw for firewood cutting duties (it runs a .325 pitch with 8 rim sprocket and muffler mod.





The $25 special - Jonsereds 621 - she runs like a clock and hes heaps of grunt in the wood.





The little Oleomac (my first chainsaw) has been a fantastic little saw and have owned it for around 14yrs or so now and has cut up some mighty big trees in its time (way above what it should be used for).


----------



## Oldmaple

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 639660
> View attachment 639661
> Guess what kind of wood I’m splitting.


I think it looks like Elm. Sure is nice and stringy like it. Not bad burning wood, just a pain to split.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Very close! And that's after getting stiffed by paypal on the exchange rate.


We live in a lucky country Cowboy where you can buy a brand new ported saw for the same price as a new stock saw..... you can’t do that in the states


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> LondonNeil you seriously need a ute mate, doing that constantly to a vehicle like that will only see it trashed sooner or later, I know how you feel though as I used to use a Commodore before I got a ute (best thing I ever did really) just allows me to haul pretty much anything I need and designed for the job.


The only problem with owning a Ute is once you’ve owned one you can never go back to not owning one.
BTW do you guys in the states also call them utes?


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> The only problem with owning a Ute is once you’ve owned one you can never go back to not owning one.
> BTW do you guys in the states also call them utes?



So true, I couldn't do half the stuff I do without one, when you live in the bush like I do you really do use your ute on almost a daily basis, plus the roads are crap and a standard sedan just won't cut it for long.


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> The only problem with owning a Ute is once you’ve owned one you can never go back to not owning one.
> BTW do you guys in the states also call them utes?


SUV for sport utility vehicle. Pickup truck is king here in North America. The best selling vehicle is a pickup. Fierce arguments and mockery are flung back and forth between owners of different brands but in the end, they all haul a load andnonce you’ve had one, it’s hard to do without. If I couldn’t have a Truck, I’d have a trailer. A car is for people and groceries, not firewood!


----------



## chipper1

Oldmaple said:


> I think it looks like Elm. Sure is nice and stringy like it. Not bad burning wood, just a pain to split.


Just like honey locust .


----------



## nomad_archer

My neighbor just dropped this old girl off. It has compression and will run on mix sprayed directly into the carb. There might be hope she can run again.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> SUV for sport utility vehicle. Pickup truck is king here in North America. The best selling vehicle is a pickup. Fierce arguments and mockery are flung back and forth between owners of different brands but in the end, they all haul a load andnonce you’ve had one, it’s hard to do without. If I couldn’t have a Truck, I’d have a trailer. A car is for people and groceries, not firewood!


I like the trailer with the suburban, where you gonna put all your gear and then I need my little wood haulers too .


This is behind/under that.


The the wood haulers(there's one more smaller wood hauler not in the picture ) and more gear in front of that.


I think I need a sprinter van, do they make those in 4wd .


----------



## James Miller

ascloka said:


> Looks like I need to get a better wood hauler. Any suggestion?



Ragged out f150s make great wood trucks.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> My neighbor just dropped this old girl off. It has compression and will run on mix sprayed directly into the carb. There might be hope she can run again.


What's up Trevor.
It will run, that's the probable with them, the will never stop running, and after you've ran a pro saw you won't want to run more than a tank threw that heavy beast lol. The are great saws though and I wouldn't refuse one for that price .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 639757
> Ragged out f150s make great wood trucks.


Does that one have the heated tailgate .


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> What's up Trevor.
> It will run, that's the probable with them, the will never stop running, and after you've ran a pro saw you won't want to run more than a tank threw that heavy beast lol. The are great saws though and I wouldn't refuse one for that price .


It's a one tank and done saw. It weighs a ton.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> It's a one tank and done saw. It weighs a ton.


For bucking firewood it's a good saw, just don't let whoever you have running it get ahold of the 365, or they won't want to pick up the "craftsman" again lol.


----------



## rarefish383

I'd love to find a 56 Chrysler Ute with a 354 Hemi. Unfortunately, they didn't make them in the states, and I couldn't afford to import one.


----------



## rarefish383

This would be close enough.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I'd love to find a 56 Chrysler Ute with a 354 Hemi. Unfortunately, they didn't make them in the states, and I couldn't afford to import one.


That would be cool .
I'm still trying to find a few of the rare husky saws, like the 354 .
Thinking he's gonna be sitting on this one a while at 450 .


----------



## woodchip rookie

an the part of the story I left out because I wasnt sure if it was actually going to happen....the guys I met down the street rented a dump trailer to clear/haul the stuff thats too big for the chipper. And instead of driving 20mins to the dump, they now drive up the street to my house. I love when firewood cuts itself down, delimbs itself, loads itself, then drives itself to my house.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

JustJeff said:


> SUV for sport utility vehicle. Pickup truck is king here in North America. The best selling vehicle is a pickup. *Fierce arguments and mockery are flung back and forth between owners of different brands *but in the end, they all haul a load andnonce you’ve had one, it’s hard to do without. If I couldn’t have a Truck, I’d have a trailer. A car is for people and groceries, not firewood!



It must be an American thing....
Ford, Chevy, Ram
Sig, Glock, Beretta
Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna
Blonde, Brunette, Redhead


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wont ever argue about what color her hair is.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I wont ever argue about what color her hair is.


Until you have to pay for it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wont ever pay for it. If its the type of girl that thinks I'm supposed to pay for it she can take her ass on down the road.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> an the part of the story I left out because I wasnt sure if it was actually going to happen....the guys I met down the street rented a dump trailer to clear/haul the stuff thats too big for the chipper. And instead of driving 20mins to the dump, they now drive up the street to my house. I love when firewood cuts itself down, delimbs itself, loads itself, then drives itself to my house.



You suck!!!



woodchip rookie said:


> I wont ever pay for it. If its the type of girl that thinks I'm supposed to pay for it she can take her ass on down the road.



Mate, if you get married you'll pay for the rest of your life! 

Actually, can't complain too much. Cowgirl is going to let me use her new saw and she and the kids spent last Sunday cleaning my boat. Could have done worse.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 639757
> Ragged out f150s make great wood trucks.



That's my hauler...with a mismatched door, big dent behind the driver's door, on the 3rd tailgate. #2 was so dished in I couldn't close it anymore. Bed so dished you could almost take a bath. Color? I think it was originally red.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> My neighbor just dropped this old girl off. It has compression and will run on mix sprayed directly into the carb. There might be hope she can run again.


Its not getting it to run again. It's does it oil? Mine came out of a junk yard in Wisconsin and fired right up with s carb kit and fuel lines.


chipper1 said:


> What's up Trevor.
> It will run, that's the probable with them, the will never stop running, and after you've ran a pro saw you won't want to run more than a tank threw that heavy beast lol. The are great saws though and I wouldn't refuse one for that price .


The 3400-4000 saws are a lot like the 6400-7900 Domar to me. The 6400 is heavy but with the 7900 top end it' s a different story. I didn' think the 3.4/3400 was heavy and I'm sure a 4000 top end would have the same effect as a 6400 to 7900.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Does that one have the heated tailgate .


No but it does have the custom weight reduction package. Holes everywhere probably the last year it will pass inspection due to years as a plow truck. Surprised the seat belts haven' ripped out of the floor from all the rot.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Its not getting it to run again. It's does it oil? Mine came out of a junk yard in Wisconsin and fired right up with s carb kit and fuel lines.
> The 3400-4000 saws are a lot like the 6400-7900 Domar to me. The 6400 is heavy but with the 7900 top end it' s a different story. I didn' think the 3.4/3400 was heavy and I'm sure a 4000 top end would have the same effect as a 6400 to 7900.


That's a far enough assessment there, I don't know which of what fits on it though.
Thanks for the reminder, sell the ported 6421 .


James Miller said:


> No but it does have the custom weight reduction package. Holes everywhere probably the last year it will pass inspection due to years as a plow truck. Surprised the seat belts haven' ripped out of the floor from all the rot.


I see newer trucks here like that every day. We don't have any inspections, so if it's a runner and the body mounts are good, it will sell here. If it doesn't pass inspection let me know and we'll get it done.


----------



## James Miller

Steve loaded the truck up pretty good for me today caught the tow hitch pulling in the driveway.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 639751


good one Jeff. i love that movie.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 639757
> Ragged out f150s make great wood trucks.


looks pretty boring without wood in it. how 'bout it guys? we "spruced" it up a bit today. all green wood. hickory,ash,maple,locust and cherry. i wanted to put one more bucketload in but............


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's a far enough assessment there, I don't know which of what fits on it though.
> Thanks for the reminder, sell the ported 6421 .
> 
> I see newer trucks here like that every day. We don't have any inspections, so if it's a runner and the body mounts are good, it will sell here. If it doesn't pass inspection let me know and we'll get it done.


Iv never run a 64xx saw buy I assume there strong for there cc from what iv read. I just know the first thing that popped into my mind when I picked one up at HD was man this thing is a pig.


----------



## farmer steve

for @svk . here's James noodling one of our little cherry tree stumps with his_DELLERIZED _ ECHO 590.. i made him quarter it so this old man could pick them up.


----------



## farmer steve

one more pic for @Cowboy254 of todays scrounge. you know because.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> That's my hauler...with a mismatched door, big dent behind the driver's door, on the 3rd tailgate. #2 was so dished in I couldn't close it anymore. Bed so dished you could almost take a bath. Color? I think it was originally red.


I was going to ask if that was the one you put a clutch in a while back?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I ended up with SEVEN dump trailer loads from the tree crew today. While I was eating breakfast at Waffle House trees were delivering themselves to my house.  Then I went over to the big oak pile and cubed up two 18" thick ends off of one of the big oaks. While trees were delivering themselves to my house.  I will have to climb on my roof to get a pic of this pile of popsicle sticks. Got home too late. I might be able to do it tomorow but we are supposed to have ice/freezing rain move in tonight so not sure. Stay tuned Cowboy....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Powers out. Still got music on the battery powered craftsman radio. Still got plenty of light from candles I keep all over the house. Still got heat cuz WOOD. Gonna be some cold grid-goers tonight.


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> for @svk . here's James noodling one of our little cherry tree stumps with his_DELLERIZED _ ECHO 590.. i made him quarter it so this old man could pick them up.
> View attachment 639849


Yum cherry noodles


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I was going to ask if that was the one you put a clutch in a while back?



Yep, that's the one. I think I scared it. I started looking at a good runner in used trucks and all it's problems sorted themselves out. Cruise was pretty well shot. Set it an it would "lope", speed up/cut out/speed up/ It now works better than it did when I bought it. New clutch was so grabby it was a pain to get moving, it has worn itself in and is now smooth.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Powers out. Still got music on the battery powered craftsman radio. Still got plenty of light from candles I keep all over the house. Still got heat cuz WOOD. Gonna be some cold grid-goers tonight.



I have one of those 'Atomic beam' pop-up lanterns. It worked really well setting on my dining room table during my last outage. Also have one of the 'work lights' with a hook on it. I hooked dthat to my T-shirt for wandering around the house.


----------



## LondonNeil

Woke up to snow again here in London, it's only supposed to last 2 or 3 days at most though this time. Grrrrr. Spring was starting, daffodils are out, cherry blossom.... And it was warm in the sunshine yesterday. I'm so ready for spring! Mainly because I'm basically out of dry wood.


You are on a good score (or two!) Woodchip! I'm lucky enough to get all my wood from a tree guy so already felled and cut to short lengths, so my cutting is minimal, but self delivered too! Do you think you could persuade it to split and stack itself too?


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Woke up to snow again here in London, it's only supposed to last 2 or 3 days at most though this time. Grrrrr. Spring was starting, daffodils are out, cherry blossom.... And it was warm in the sunshine yesterday. I'm so ready for spring!
> Me too. I've got so much outdoor stuff to do and it's been in the mid 30's with 30MPH winds. Not cold but not comfortable either. Typical Maryland weather, it will go from nasty cold to nasty hot in a week. Then I'll have to start mowing my lawns.


----------



## James Miller

I unloaded the truck last night and forgot to post pics.
This is the split it now pile. Ash Cherry Maple and Locust.
This is the split it next summer pile. Hickory.


----------



## James Miller

So finding an x27 in this town not easy TSC has 2 isocores and some x15s. They don' know what they will get orders just show up .


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> So finding an x27 in this town not easy TSC has 2 isocores and some x15s. They don' know what they will get orders just show up .



Walmart carries the fiskars super split. Same axe with a different handle mine has held up well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Walmart carries the fiskars super split. Same axe with a different handle mine has held up well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lowe's has the super split I'll pick one up. I swung Steve's a few times and liked it. I' starting to split smaller stuff by hand as it' faster then using the hydro splitter and good exercise.


----------



## tpence2177

Yeah it actually wasn’t too bad doing it by hand. Only difference in the super split and the x27 is the x27 handle is grippier but I didn’t have any trouble gripping the super split even splitting in the mud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nighthunter

Is it me or are pints of Guinness getting smaller


----------



## nighthunter

Is it me or are pints of Guinness getting smaller


----------



## LondonNeil

It's always smaller across the pond (16 fl Oz not 20). 

Is that a quart glass?


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> Is it me or are pints of Guinness getting smaller View attachment 640024


Tends to happen as you drink it.


----------



## nighthunter

Yeah we call it a midi


----------



## nighthunter

That could be it alright but then again the more I drink the less I know, so anything is possible


James Miller said:


> Tends to happen as you drink it.


----------



## turnkey4099

tpence2177 said:


> Walmart carries the fiskars super split. Same axe with a different handle mine has held up well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seems they just keep renaming it with minor mods to the handle

x27 became "Splitting ax" with seems to hae turned into 'Super split'.


----------



## tpence2177

turnkey4099 said:


> Seems they just keep renaming it with minor mods to the handle
> 
> x27 became "Splitting ax" with seems to hae turned into 'Super split'.



It may be the splitting axe? Not sure lol. I would’ve preferred the grippy x27 handle but would’ve had to order it instead of driving 5 minutes to Walmart lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustJeff

Two loads today. Elm, ash and a bit of poplar. First load was already half cut from last week. I had my son with me so I finished cutting and we were loaded up in less than an hour. Dropped him off at work, unloaded at home and came back to the scene of the scrounge. By this time my friends neighbor had come over with a sweet little Kioti tractor with a backhoe. The hoe had a thumb on it so he would grab a log, drive it over to my truck and hold it waist high while I cut it to length. While I loaded, he would go get another log. Worked the heck out of me but it was done in no time. Boys I’m telling you, that Kioti was the cats pajamas! I am one spoiled scrounger! The pile is growing, pretty soon you’ll be able to search “JustJeff’s scrounge pile” and a google earth link will pop up!!


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Lowe's has the super split I'll pick one up. I swung Steve's a few times and liked it. I' starting to split smaller stuff by hand as it' faster then using the hydro splitter and good exercise.



I split as much as possible by hand, much more enjoyable and I find my stacks are much tighter. I can tell from looking through them from across the pasture where I was stacking by hand where I was using the splitter. Just something about a big pile left by the splitter that neerds to be piled that turns a nice job into a chore.


----------



## turnkey4099

nighthunter said:


> That could be it alright but then again the more I drink the less I know, so anything is possible



That runs counter to Cliff's (Cheers) theory.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I scrounged up this load last Sat...







and today it was time to split it, so I got my splitter tractor in place and got started by splitting all the easier ones and ripping the biggest ones,






The old 268xp got a work out,






And S   N I had a nice pile of oak splits,






SR


----------



## turnkey4099

Two failed shots at felling the first tree

1. Yesterday: 17 miles to the site, planned the cuts, grabbed the 441. Pull, pull, pull until I couldn't pull it over. DTake a break and repeat. Didn't even get a 'pop' out of it. Thought about trying the new Olympic competition 'chainsaw throw' but changed mind. Headed back to the house. Half way there I decided to take it to Potlach, Idaho dealer 60 mile roundtrip) and have him start it. I had dried it out in Dec and figured it was just not getting fuel. Out of car, into shop, checked the spark and great fire, plug back in and popped first pull, fired up on the second. Excercised my rather copious vocabulary and headed home. Half way back thinking about it I recalled that that 441 needs a bit 'extra' to get it into 'choke' and I hadn't been doing that. Better luck next trip.

2. Today. Tax at 10 so I should have time to fell the tree, 17 miles down, stepped out into half a gale wind and COLD. Back in car and on to Pullman to the tax.

Only good part of the two days was only $162 owed on taxes this year and preparation guy said I wouldn't owe anythign next year if I don't change anything.

Spending rest of day in house to to chill breeze and dripping rain now and then.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 640069
> View attachment 640071
> View attachment 640072
> View attachment 640073
> Two loads today. Elm, ash and a bit of poplar. First load was already half cut from last week. I had my son with me so I finished cutting and we were loaded up in less than an hour. Dropped him off at work, unloaded at home and came back to the scene of the scrounge. By this time my friends neighbor had come over with a sweet little Kioti tractor with a backhoe. The hoe had a thumb on it so he would grab a log, drive it over to my truck and hold it waist high while I cut it to length. While I loaded, he would go get another log. Worked the heck out of me but it was done in no time. Boys I’m telling you, that Kioti was the cats pajamas! I am one spoiled scrounger! The pile is growing, pretty soon you’ll be able to search “JustJeff’s scrounge pile” and a google earth link will pop up!!




Looks like you're working on getting a new boat lol


----------



## James Miller

You guys think these little locust rounds would dry well enough to be used next year? I was gona half anything 3" or less and mix it with the maple and cherry. Anything bigger will go in the oak pile for 2020.


----------



## JustJeff

I am kind of horny for a big water boat... gonna need more wood!
James, I split some of that small stuff too depending on how much of it I have. It helps it dry out and sometimes it’s nice to have some small splits for starting fires.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> View attachment 640077
> You guys think these little locust rounds would dry well enough to be used next year? I was gona half anything 3" or less and mix it with the maple and cherry. Anything bigger will go in the oak pile for 2020.


Got your new axe I see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LondonNeil

You can tell spring is springing, there's a definite increase in scrounge activity going on.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I can scrounge better when its cold. As soon as it warms up the ground gets soft and I cant get to most of it


----------



## dancan

All year for me cept for snow storms and rain .
Here's some of today's dead standing spruce scrounge doing what it should be doing .


----------



## dancan

I did a woods run this afternoon and picked up a small load .




















This is not spruce 











Spruce


----------



## rarefish383

The auction went OK. I was running late and missed the MS660, It went for $450, I wouldn't have gone that high anyway. The Homelite Super 1050, 100CC's went for $150, I got it and they say it is a runner. It has a new air filter and the air box is spotless, with good compresion. This one has the Walbro carb and I have an NOS one if it needs it. It is missing the choke linkage and there is a piece of wire with a loop in place. The C51, 77CC's looks scuzzy but has good compression, and it has the same choke linkage as the 1050. It went for $5 so I got it. The recoil spring went on my little 150 Automatic and the replacement on didn't fit, so I paid $5 for this one just for the recoil. Then I had to wait almost 5 hours for the Jersey Pattern Plumb. They grouped it together with a maul and a bunch of shovels, but my back hurt so bad I couldn't carry the pile, so I asked them to pull the ax and sell it separate. When you do that the starting bid goes to $5, so that's what I got it for. I missed all of the other axes because they sold at the same time as the saws.


----------



## Cowboy254

Nice work @JustJeff and @Sawyer Rob and @dancan ! I'm enjoying seeing some good scrounges now that you northern hemispherians have come out of hibernation.

I was going to test out the monkey saw this morning but rain on the roof and high winds made it less appealing. So I'll get to that soon.

The rain eventually cleared but the wind remained. I figured I might as well empty the red box out of the trailer and hit the gym.

Then I put the splits back in the trailer to take up to the shed that wasn't originally intended as a wood shed but has been temporarily seconded to wood shed duties since the wood shed is already full. The splits amounted to two loose loads like this.




Cowlad helped. Sort of.




This was my red box chopping block for the day before it got a fiskars quartering.




As usual, curiosity got the better of me and I had to find out how much it weighed. Does anyone else do that or is it just me? 31.8kgs, 70 pounds.




Anyway, moving on. It's a much finer and tighter grain than the peppermint stacked up behind it. I have 4-5 cubes or a cord and a bit stacked around the place. It'll be a couple of years before it's ready to burn unfortunately.




Cowlad was rather more useful unloading. Another year or two and I'll have him working like a slave but his skinny arms are not quite ready yet.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I am kind of horny for a big water boat... gonna need more wood!
> James, I split some of that small stuff too depending on how much of it I have. It helps it dry out and sometimes it’s nice to have some small splits for starting fires.


My neighbor is thinking of selling his 28 Mako, twin 200 Mercs. He paid 96K wants 40K.


----------



## Conquistador3

James Miller said:


> You guys think these little locust rounds would dry well enough to be used next year? I was gona half anything 3" or less and mix it with the maple and cherry. Anything bigger will go in the oak pile for 2020.



Definetely.
Over the years I've used locust somewhat larger than that after 9-10 months drying behind the house. Burned as well as locust the same size dried for a couple years.


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Got your new axe I see?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yah I think I'm gona like this thing.
Had to try it on a piece of hickory. 3 swings 3 pieces.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> My neighbor is thinking of selling his 28 Mako, twin 200 Mercs. He paid 96K wants 40K.


I couldn’t afford the fuel for that!
I’m thinking 18-20’ Starcraft. I live 15 minutes from Georgian Bay in Ontario. While Georgian bay is quite large and can get rough out in open water, there are smaller bays and sounds protected from the wind by land. Anyways I caught the salmon fishing bug last year and hope to get out more this year. I think no matter how much free wood I get this year, a boat might be a couple years away.


----------



## rarefish383

My neighbor has always been a wanna b fisherman. He had a nice smaller boat for fishing the Chesapeake, 24-25 feet, and used it quite a bit, Then he went and bought this bigger boat, and a big diesel Ram to pull it. Now he can't afford to put it in the water. He's been raising his two grand kids. He hasn't had it in the water for six years. He takes it in and has it serviced, and there it sits. I'd buy it but he didn't get radar and the off shore electronics I would need. If he had of got that stuff when he bought it it wouldn't have changed his payment $10 a month. To put it in now would probably be $10,000. When we got out for Tuna and stuff we go 70 miles out. When we're doing tournaments we run a 4 man crew so course plotters and auto pilot are like haveing a 5th crew member. Hurts my heart to see that boat sitting.


----------



## rarefish383

My back is still hurting pretty bad. I was getting dressed to run to the store and get some soup fixings for my wife. She said I should stretch out on the floor and see if that helped the back, cause I was moving too slow, so she went to the store. I put a pair of slip on loafers on and pulled the truck around to the shed to put the saws away. When I picked up the 1050 I just couldn't put it in the shed without seeing if it would start. So, I put a shot of mix in the carb and gave it a pull. First pull it fired and man does it sound good. Then, since it fired right off, and the 150 Automatic came from the same pile of saws, I put a shot of mix in it's carb, put the choke on, pulled 4 times, nothing. Took the choke off and pulled 3 time, and it fired up and ran for about 10 seconds, sounds good. I guess I won't part it out for my other 150, just use as is. I'm a happy camper. Now, if my back would quite hurtin.


----------



## LondonNeil

sore back but saws call....there's cad right there


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, there's just something about 100CC's, no anti vibe, no compression release, it's music, sooths the soul.


----------



## JustJeff

Those old homelites have a unique sound. I’d like to run a big one. Largest I ever see around here are the xl’s


----------



## JustJeff

No snow at my place so imagine my confusion when I get an invite to go snowmobile today. Turns out they got a 20” snow up on the mountain about 40 minutes from here. So we trailer over this morning and rode for half the day. 6 degrees C with jackets open and visor up. Sure was a pretty day but that’s likely it for the season. Oh well, my scrounge pile awaits plus I still have a load of maple to pick up this week.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Yah I think I'm gona like this thing.View attachment 640162
> Had to try it on a piece of hickory. 3 swings 3 pieces.View attachment 640163



Did you miss with the first swing ?


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Those old homelites have a unique sound. I’d like to run a big one. Largest I ever see around here are the xl’s


SVK is playing with one of my old XL's. I hope it brings a smile to his face. Then he can start on my old Super 1050 Automatic, that would make my Dad smile, he bought it new in the early 70's. I'd buy every complete 1050 I saw, that is my all time favorite saw. Some day I may find a 2100, that'll make me giggle like a little school girl. Yesterday I was talking to an old tree guy that was just getting started when my Dad was getting ready to retire. He had an 1130G, that one would make me giggle too.


----------



## cantoo

rarefish383, I went to an auction too. My wife's birthday is coming up quick and I have a hard time deciding what to get her. Got a good deal so I bought 2. She is gonna be sooo happy. I also bought a heated water bowl for a friend's house warming gift. He's a cow farmer.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Todays scrounge is this 24" x 8' 6" oak,







I loaded it with my tractor and my wife pulled it home with the Kubota,






My buddy want's to put it on the BSM, so that's a "maybe"... lol

SR


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Did you miss with the first swing ?


Probably


----------



## dancan

Big sky here today !






20F so not much melting today , only where the sun warms up exposed rocks or dirt .
I headed to an old side trail to start clearing some leaners 





But , was delayed for a bit when I got there ...






It seems his fuel pump quit last night so today they brought some stuff






Of course they were broke down right where I was going to start so I got to the leaners after they left 











That was a clump of 5 maple that I had to get first to get to clump of 7 






Nothing bigger than 10" at the butt but they're long , straight and mine lol
There's at least another dozen trees to come out of there within a 50' radius and more as we travel this old logging road . 

Even made a Zoggerwood pile lol


----------



## captjack

The best oak there is !!! Some like Red - some like White - some like Burr etc etc - Hands down the best oak is ............. Dead OAK!!! HAHAH I had about four 12 ft logs this size Split em up when it down on me about being my fav type of oak haha


----------



## woodchip rookie

Went over to cut on the big red oaks. Noodled the "grid cuts" then went to put on the 32 for the crosscut and realized I left it at the house. Went through 2 chains and 3 tanks of fuel and didnt bring home a single piece of wood. Weather looks good tomorow so I cleaned up the 20's and put the 32 on, gassed, oiled and ready to go. Show up, crosscut, load. Grid cut again.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> SVK is playing with one of my old XL's. I hope it brings a smile to his face. Then he can start on my old Super 1050 Automatic, that would make my Dad smile, he bought it new in the early 70's. I'd buy every complete 1050 I saw, that is my all time favorite saw. Some day I may find a 2100, that'll make me giggle like a little school girl. Yesterday I was talking to an old tree guy that was just getting started when my Dad was getting ready to retire. He had an 1130G, that one would make me giggle too.


I have the two non blue module SXL saws off to the side. The points saw just needs a carb kit and the points were crusty. The black module saw is stuck so that ignition will be going on the better of the two blue module saws. And I have another blue module saw at my cabin that has a great paint on the recoil and clutch cover up donate to the cause. So basically five dead saws will turn into two runners. 

The bigger XL needs some tlc but that will run too. 

Can’t wait to get the 1050 going though. I’m almost afraid to do the work myself though cause it’s a pretty expensive saw.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Big sky here today !



Beautiful photos, as always!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I scrounged up this load last Sat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today it was time to split it, so I got my splitter tractor in place and got started by splitting all the easier ones and ripping the biggest ones,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old 268xp got a work out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And S   N I had a nice pile of oak splits,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Looks good Rob.
Nice weather for it if you don't get stuck.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> rarefish383, I went to an auction too. My wife's birthday is coming up quick and I have a hard time deciding what to get her. Got a good deal so I bought 2. She is gonna be sooo happy. I also bought a heated water bowl for a friend's house warming gift. He's a cow farmer.
> View attachment 640324


That's not fair, I don't think anything at my sale had paint applied this century. I had the three saws by noon, then sat almost 5 hours for the ax.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh wait. I lied. There was a shipping crate at work next to the dumpsters that has been laying there for months. I didn't really pay any attention to it because I am trying to burn off all the junk pallet wood I have. A couple weeks ago I was out there and noticed that the whole pallet and sides were oak. Weather was good yesterday so I strapped it to the truck and drug it up to the shop. No saws. So I grabbed a battery powered jigsaw out of the shop. I went through 3 batteries cutting that up. Does that count?


----------



## Jeffrey

First posted scrounging. This is where the city dumps cut trees so residents can cut what they want. Wasn't too much when I got there but next Saturday there should be more. First photo is the log I cut from. The second is the truck loaded and the third is an additional chunk I cut in half to be able to lift it. I'm pretty sure the first is oak but not sure of the variety. If anyone knows what other species is that would be great.


----------



## svk

Welcome to the thread! Not sure on the species, but someone will know.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Jeffrey said:


> First posted scrounging. This is where the city dumps cut trees so residents can cut what they want. Wasn't too much when I got there but next Saturday there should be more. First photo is the log I cut from. The second is the truck loaded and the third is an additional chunk I cut in half to be able to lift it. I'm pretty sure the first is oak but not sure of the variety. If anyone knows what other species is that would be great.View attachment 640550
> View attachment 640551
> View attachment 640552


They used to do that in towns in NJ (township wood dump, scroungers delight) but they shut it down 20+ years ago. Liability......


----------



## chipper1

Jeffrey said:


> First posted scrounging. This is where the city dumps cut trees so residents can cut what they want. Wasn't too much when I got there but next Saturday there should be more. First photo is the log I cut from. The second is the truck loaded and the third is an additional chunk I cut in half to be able to lift it. I'm pretty sure the first is oak but not sure of the variety. If anyone knows what other species is that would be great.View attachment 640550
> View attachment 640551
> View attachment 640552


Nice scrounge, and really nice little 55 .
I like to here that there are still places allowing this, enjoy it while you can . It really upsets me all the tree hugging folks that whine and cry about the environment/fracking/global warming, meanwhile many of the same people are the ones who won't let you scrounge on their property(with permission of course) and are in places of office that make rules against guys utilizing the resources such as this, then allow it to create the same amount of carbon. Okay rant over.

Welcome to Jeffrey .


----------



## Jeffrey

chipper1 said:


> Nice scrounge, and really nice little 55 .
> I like to here that there are still places allowing this, enjoy it while you can . It really upsets me all the tree hugging folks that whine and cry about the environment/fracking/global warming, meanwhile many of the same people are the ones who won't let you scrounge on their property(with permission of course) and are in places of office that make rules against guys utilizing the resources such as this, then allow it to create the same amount of carbon. Okay rant over.
> 
> Welcome to Jeffrey .



Thanks. I found the saw brand new at Lowe's on the clearance rack for $100. It needed the clutch/brake cover, a few bolts and one of the dogs. Another $80 and I had a brand new saw.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffrey said:


> Thanks. I found the saw brand new at Lowe's on the clearance rack for $100. It needed the clutch/brake cover, a few bolts and one of the dogs. Another $80 and I had a brand new saw.


That's great .
I search high and low for those kind of deals, every now and then I find one.
They are great saws.


----------



## JustJeff

Left my gloves on the dash of the truck to dry out after Saturday’s scrounge. Got in tonight and my truck smells like 2 stroke and chain oil and wood chips.... sniiiiiifff....aaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Left my gloves on the dash of the truck to dry out after Saturday’s scrounge. Got in tonight and my truck smells like 2 stroke and chain oil and wood chips.... sniiiiiifff....aaaaaaahhhh!


That's great as long as it isn't stihl ultra .


----------



## bigfellascott

Not sure what it is Jeffery but enjoy burning it mate, should help keep ya warm.


----------



## MustangMike

Deck still has 14" of white stuff, and 10" more predicted for Wed!!!

Happy Spring!


----------



## cantoo

rarefish383, I go to tons of sales and this Chinese junk is getting sold at most of them. Chippers, work benches, metal gates, skid steer blades, wood splitters, fabric buildings, jack hammers, you name it they are making the rounds of the sales. I buy them when they are cheap and sell them reasonable to turn a few dollars. I have a ton of poplar trees in my yard and they are always losing branches so I try to keep at least one wood chipper around. Auction season is just getting started here so I'm getting keen. The big farm equipment auctions start in 2 weeks and I "need" a couple more big saws. Was in the bush last weekend and my 460 thought it would flood itself and make me use my 260 to cut a bunch of logs to length. I'll get another one and make that one hang in the barn until it learns some respect.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here ya go posers. Had to climb on the roof to get it all in the pic. My big pile of Groveport popsicle sticks.


----------



## dancan

Jeffrey said:


> First posted scrounging. This is where the city dumps cut trees so residents can cut what they want. Wasn't too much when I got there but next Saturday there should be more. First photo is the log I cut from. The second is the truck loaded and the third is an additional chunk I cut in half to be able to lift it. I'm pretty sure the first is oak but not sure of the variety. If anyone knows what other species is that would be great.View attachment 640550
> View attachment 640551
> View attachment 640552



Welcome aboard !
BTW , that's not spruce .


----------



## fulladirt

Life's a Beech
Except for when you scrounge up a load of it!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

tprepd1 said:


> Life's a Beech
> Except for when you scrounge up a load of it!


Nice!
Right up there with oak in terms of density and btu content.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Deck still has 14" of white stuff, and 10" more predicted for Wed!!!
> 
> Happy Spring!



Geez , you might wanna think about moving North to get away from all that snow lol


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> rarefish383, I go to tons of sales and this Chinese junk is getting sold at most of them. Chippers, work benches, metal gates, skid steer blades, wood splitters, fabric buildings, jack hammers, you name it they are making the rounds of the sales. I buy them when they are cheap and sell them reasonable to turn a few dollars. I have a ton of poplar trees in my yard and they are always losing branches so I try to keep at least one wood chipper around. Auction season is just getting started here so I'm getting keen. The big farm equipment auctions start in 2 weeks and I "need" a couple more big saws. Was in the bush last weekend and my 460 thought it would flood itself and make me use my 260 to cut a bunch of logs to length. I'll get another one and make that one hang in the barn until it learns some respect.


I hear ya. Our local county fair grounds has an auction company that puts on a small auction every Tuesday from 2 in the after noon till done. May 3 barns. It has two big sales, March, and October. Years ago I passed on a 3 point chipper because I didn't have a tractor at the time. Since then I've had the Ford and now the Massey and they haven't had a 3 point chipper since.


----------



## al-k

woodchip rookie said:


> Here ya go posers. Had to climb on the roof to get it all in the pic. My big pile of Groveport popsicle sticks.


look's like you have some splitting to do.


----------



## farmer steve

got a call yesterday from the guy that i got the walnut scrounge from the other week. he had a dead ash blow down. come and get it.
till we were done an ash leaner and another dead ash in his woods path were down and loaded. only got a pic of the one load because my phone died. used his little john deere tractor to haul it out and after my truck was full we filled his and he hauled it to my place. can't beat that.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> got a call yesterday from the guy that i got the walnut scrounge from the other week. he had a dead ash blow down. come and get it.View attachment 640602
> till we were done an ash leaner and another dead ash in his woods path were down and loaded. only got a pic of the one load because my phone died. used his little john deere tractor to haul it out and after my truck was full we filled his and he hauled it to my place. can't beat that.


Just in the nick of time, I love it when a plan comes together .
Now it's time to get and fill those bins .


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Deck still has 14" of white stuff, and 10" more predicted for Wed!!!
> 
> Happy Spring!



London got another inch Friday, almost gone now .....rather like my wood pile!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Even made a Zoggerwood pile lol


Now that zogger is too busy show-boating with the political elite to bother with us deplorables it's nice to see the stacks of zogger wood piling up somewhere. Anywhere.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> that's not spruce .


DSI
Dancan Spruce Index = 0


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi , I know you have pine down there but what other evergreens do you have?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cedar, Cyprus, Douglas Fir, many Eucs, and quite a few natives, off the top of my head.

*ETA* We've got a few native Beeches too.

But the go-to plantation evergreen is Pinus Radiata ('Monterey' in USA I think). Pockets of plantation Fir/Cedar/Beech/Euc, but nothing like the great swathes of Radiata.


----------



## woodchip rookie

al-k said:


> look's like you have some splitting to do.


Yea but I'm going to get all I can to the house while the piles are big then worry about that later


----------



## 2412

Leisurely 25 mile drive through the country. 






I couldn’t find the trunk in the pictures. 






It’s gonna take two more trips.


----------



## chipper1

2412 said:


> Leisurely 25 mile drive through the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t find the trunk in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gonna take two more trips.


Dang, that is a big ash .
Looks like a nice score there, better get on it.
Hope he took it off wherever it was listed.


----------



## crowbuster

Jeffrey said:


> First posted scrounging. This is where the city dumps cut trees so residents can cut what they want. Wasn't too much when I got there but next Saturday there should be more. First photo is the log I cut from. The second is the truck loaded and the third is an additional chunk I cut in half to be able to lift it. I'm pretty sure the first is oak but not sure of the variety. If anyone knows what other species is that would be great.View attachment 640550
> View attachment 640551
> View attachment 640552



Howdy Jeffrey, and welcome. What you have there sure looks like hard maple to me. Very dense and heavy.


----------



## cantoo

rarefish283, I try to leave the non running looking ones alone. This box is at another online auction. Not even going to look close at it, whole lotta work in there. Says concrete and wood saws.


----------



## 2412

chipper1 said:


> Dang, that is a big ash .
> Looks like a nice score there, better get on it.
> Hope he took it off wherever it was listed.



He told me he wouldn’t give the address to anyone else till I was done. I told him I’d take it all, but every other day, because I need the off days to unload.


----------



## chipper1

2412 said:


> He told me he wouldn’t give the address to anyone else till I was done. I told him I’d take it all, but every other day, because I need the off days to unload.


That's great, I hope you get it all, lots of good BTU's there.


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged up some more cherry and maple today with Steve. Cut these for a friends wedding. Long day up at 10 Sunday night for work didn' get home from Steve's scrounge spot till almost 3:30 in bed around 4 .


----------



## turnkey4099

First real day of cutting. One big ratty old willow hit the ground about 5 minutes after I arrived. 90% brush and only will make about 1 load of rounds.

4 hours of using the top handle Echo CS303 cutting brush down to handling size and piling it. Did fire up the Stihl MS362 (new saw, first use) a couple of times to chunk a few larger limbs. Got the tree 95% brushed and ready for demoltion. Gonna be interesting, butt end is propped on about a 6' hi stump and stretches across a deep ditch. Stuff across the ditch will work up easy but then will come blocking down the leaning log. I may just leave it there.

Problems.

1. Stupidity. I have developed a bad habit of only taking a few steps back as a tree falls - no more. First time ever that I had a tree come back over the stump at me. It jumped back about 10ft when it hit the ground. Fortunatly it became locked on top of the stump or would have landed on me.

2. Stupidity 2. ran over the MS441. Fortunately only caught the handle for no damage that is noticeable but the bar left some "interesting' scratches on the car. That's what happens when one is careful to place it where the car can't hit it but then forget and move the car after and hour or two.


----------



## nighthunter

turnkey4099 said:


> First real day of cutting. One big ratty old willow hit the ground about 5 minutes after I arrived. 90% brush and only will make about 1 load of rounds.
> 
> 4 hours of using the top handle Echo CS303 cutting brush down to handling size and piling it. Did fire up the Stihl MS362 (new saw, first use) a couple of times to chunk a few larger limbs. Got the tree 95% brushed and ready for demoltion. Gonna be interesting, butt end is propped on about a 6' hi stump and stretches across a deep ditch. Stuff across the ditch will work up easy but then will come blocking down the leaning log. I may just leave it there.
> 
> Problems.
> 
> 1. Stupidity. I have developed a bad habit of only taking a few steps back as a tree falls - no more. First time ever that I had a tree come back over the stump at me. It jumped back about 10ft when it hit the ground. Fortunatly it became locked on top of the stump or would have landed on me.
> 
> 2. Stupidity 2. ran over the MS441. Fortunately only caught the handle for no damage that is noticeable but the bar left some "interesting' scratches on the car. That's what happens when one is careful to place it where the car can't hit it but then forget and move the car after and hour or two.


keep safe out there


----------



## Conquistador3

cantoo said:


> rarefish283, I try to leave the non running looking ones alone. This box is at another online auction. Not even going to look close at it, whole lotta work in there. Says concrete and wood saws.
> View attachment 640636


I see a Honda GX engine (GX200? GX270?) in there. Snapped conrod? It looks to have been already stripped of anything remotely useful. The rest looks like a mixture of smaller pro-grade Stihl's. Far more interesting if rightly priced.
My Stihl dealer would bid for that: last time I was a round they had just landed a crate full of dead 026's and MS260's. The fun of taking those things apart after years of sitting under a thick layer of solified sawdust, sap, resin and plain old grime and dirt.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> First real day of cutting. One big ratty old willow hit the ground about 5 minutes after I arrived. 90% brush and only will make about 1 load of rounds.
> 
> 4 hours of using the top handle Echo CS303 cutting brush down to handling size and piling it. Did fire up the Stihl MS362 (new saw, first use) a couple of times to chunk a few larger limbs. Got the tree 95% brushed and ready for demoltion. Gonna be interesting, butt end is propped on about a 6' hi stump and stretches across a deep ditch. Stuff across the ditch will work up easy but then will come blocking down the leaning log. I may just leave it there.
> 
> Problems.
> 
> 1. Stupidity. I have developed a bad habit of only taking a few steps back as a tree falls - no more. First time ever that I had a tree come back over the stump at me. It jumped back about 10ft when it hit the ground. Fortunatly it became locked on top of the stump or would have landed on me.
> 
> 2. Stupidity 2. ran over the MS441. Fortunately only caught the handle for no damage that is noticeable but the bar left some "interesting' scratches on the car. That's what happens when one is careful to place it where the car can't hit it but then forget and move the car after and hour or two.



@James Miller. are you taking notes.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> rarefish283, I try to leave the non running looking ones alone. This box is at another online auction. Not even going to look close at it, whole lotta work in there. Says concrete and wood saws.
> View attachment 640636


I don't build saws so I only go for runners too. Mainly big Homelites. I only collect saws over 70CC's. If I see a small saw that my Dad had when he was in business I grab it. I'd like to find a minty Super EZ and a minty Poulan XXV, but not enough to pay real money for one. Eventually one will show up at a sale, Joe.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The township cut a small tree down at a nearby intersection and left the wood. It's quite heavy. I got 3 pieces of it. What did I pick up and is it worth going back for the rest?


----------



## rarefish383

Western MD is a sheet of ice. May be getting better now. My son got about five miles and wound up in the ditch. I took the Ram and pulled him out. People were still going 70 like nothing to it. Cars were in the ditch all over. We made a U turn at the first exit and headed home. Got a mile or so and the road was shut down to one lane. A car hit the big bushes in the median strip, was pretty tore up. Windshield was gone, air bag out. Just now heard we are under a winter storm warning.


----------



## rarefish383

When I started the post above, a few minutes ago, the yard just looked wet and a layer of sleet and ice. Just looked out and it's almost an inch and the news said we may get double digits.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Yesterday I was in "firewood mode", cutting and skidding out some old oak and maple,







It wasn't long before the wood started piling up,






As I got deeper in, I had to pull around a corner to get the bigger wood out,






and that meant using a snatch block,






Here's the biggest pull of the day,






There's a lot more wood in there to skid, but I think i'll get all of this cut into firewood lengths first...

SR


----------



## James Miller

Had to unload the truck as the snow started falling this morning.
Good thing to as it' laying already and has started getting heavier. Have to pick the kid up at 12 they should have just left them home.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> rarefish283, I try to leave the non running looking ones alone. This box is at another online auction. Not even going to look close at it, whole lotta work in there. Says concrete and wood saws.
> View attachment 640636


Dang, look at all those stihls .
I'm sure there's some money to be made if the lot was bought at the right price.
But if it's not your thing it ain't your thing.
I'll be throwing a lot of stuff in the trash when I go through the trailer load I got.
4 saws are sold and there's a lot left, but not much of interest to me as I don't build them either.
I may put some parts on ebay, well see.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 640781
> Had to unload the truck as the snow started falling this morning.View attachment 640782
> Good thing to as it' laying already and has started getting heavier. Have to pick the kid up at 12 they should have just left them home.


Lot's of nasty there James.
Did you leave a little in there for traction.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Western MD is a sheet of ice. May be getting better now. My son got about five miles and wound up in the ditch. I took the Ram and pulled him out. People were still going 70 like nothing to it. Cars were in the ditch all over. We made a U turn at the first exit and headed home. Got a mile or so and the road was shut down to one lane. A car hit the big bushes in the median strip, was pretty tore up. Windshield was gone, air bag out. Just now heard we are under a winter storm warning.


Just passed a state plow truck going other way. Less then a mile the roads white again. Box truck and a minivan off the road on 216 probably more till I head back threw with the kid.


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The township cut a small tree down at a nearby intersection and left the wood. It's quite heavy. I got 3 pieces of it. What did I pick up and is it worth going back for the rest?
> View attachment 640735
> View attachment 640736



Looks like Mulberry. Never burned any, so can’t say how good it is as firewood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Or walnut?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Lot's of nasty there James.
> Did you leave a little in there for traction.


Nope I'll just pull the lever if I need more traction.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

95custmz said:


> Looks like Mulberry. Never burned any, so can’t say how good it is as firewood.





woodchip rookie said:


> Or walnut?



I was thinking Mulberry. I scrounged up some walnut last weekend and this bark on this is different than the walnut.


----------



## Jeffrey

crowbuster said:


> Howdy Jeffrey, and welcome. What you have there sure looks like hard maple to me. Very dense and heavy.


Thanks crowbuster. The chunks weighed quite a bit when I loaded them. I thought it was just wet but hard maple makes sense. I think the last photo might be ash when I compare the bark to other photos in the thread.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I was thinking Mulberry. I scrounged up some walnut last weekend and this bark on this is different than the walnut.


How long has it been down? Mulberry is obvious when it's fresh cut as it' almost highlighter yellow in color. It makes excellent firewood but will throw sparks when you open the stove. It fades to almost chocolate brown when seasoned. Just touch a chain to it if it doesn' throw bright yellow chips it's not mulberry.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Just passed a state plow truck going other way. Less then a mile the roads white again. Box truck and a minivan off the road on 216 probably more till I head back threw with the kid.


I was thinking our 216 down this way. Then I remembered taking the back way to Alvernia, up through Manchester, toward Reading. Is that 216 also?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Nope I'll just pull the lever if I need more traction.


I always hated having to put my old F350 crew cab diesel in 4wd, it would spin just looking at snow.
But it did great if you hit the button though.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The township cut a small tree down at a nearby intersection and left the wood. It's quite heavy. I got 3 pieces of it. What did I pick up and is it worth going back for the rest?
> View attachment 640735
> View attachment 640736


Mulberry there Bobby. heavy as heck when green. ranks a bit above red and white oak in BTU,s. #11 on the chart for eastern hardwoods. a good wood for smoking meat. dries fairly quick when split and stacked.


----------



## farmer steve

anyone want to help?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Mulberry there Bobby. heavy as heck when green. ranks a bit above red and white oak in BTU,s. #11 on the chart for eastern hardwoods. a good wood for smoking meat. dries fairly quick when split and stacked.


Woohoo. If it's still there later in the week, and after this ******** weather, I'll grab the rest of it.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Woohoo. If it's still there later in the week, and after this ******** weather, I'll grab the rest of it.


didn't realize you were so close by Bobby. i think we're going to have to start a PA scroungers club.


----------



## tpence2177

No scrounging but got to put my wood cutting skills to the test. We had some tornadoes last night and work let me help clean up today. No pics cause those people were already going through enough but the cs-590 got to go through probably 10 tanks on 2 3+ feet across red oaks. Was able to get everything but the biggest parts of the trees in a few hours. Chains were getting dull, I ran out of gas in the chainsaw and myself too. They have someone coming with some big saws tomorrow they said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farmer steve

tpence2177 said:


> No scrounging but got to put my wood cutting skills to the test. We had some tornadoes last night and work let me help clean up today. No pics cause those people were already going through enough but the cs-590 got to go through probably 10 tanks on 2 3+ feet across red oaks. Was able to get everything but the biggest parts of the trees in a few hours. Chains were getting dull, I ran out of gas in the chainsaw and myself too. They have someone coming with some big saws tomorrow they said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


good for you to be helping out.


----------



## dancan

tpence2177 said:


> No scrounging but got to put my wood cutting skills to the test. We had some tornadoes last night and work let me help clean up today. No pics cause those people were already going through enough but the cs-590 got to go through probably 10 tanks on 2 3+ feet across red oaks. Was able to get everything but the biggest parts of the trees in a few hours. Chains were getting dull, I ran out of gas in the chainsaw and myself too. They have someone coming with some big saws tomorrow they said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Stay safe and be careful , study what you're going to cut , there can be a lot of energy stored up in twisted wood .


----------



## tpence2177

dancan said:


> Stay safe and be careful , study what you're going to cut , there can be a lot of energy stored up in twisted wood .



Yeah definitely wasn’t the best firewood cuts, but I just slowly kinda shaved some pieces to see where the pressure was before I made big cuts. Some of the limbs were like 8 foot up and 20+ inches across. Those were fun cuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> Mulberry ranks a bit above red and white oak in BTU,s. #11 on the chart for eastern hardwoods.


Not according to the chart I have.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Not according to the chart I have.


we could probably look at 5 BTU charts and get 5 different answers.


----------



## farmer steve

to many variables so i just cut it,let it season and burn it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

As long as its spruce


----------



## JustJeff

After supper tonight, two of my boys decided they wanted to split wood. Wasn’t my idea, I was wanting to do something else but wasn’t about to waste that opportunity! Two of us ran the splitter and the youngest who recently got interested in fitness, grabbed the axe. I didn’t take pics we just worked till dark and the split pile is looking good.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I always hated having to put my old F350 crew cab diesel in 4wd, it would spin just looking at snow.
> But it did great if you hit the button though.


I'll just turn the hubs in when I clean it off to leave for work and leave it in 2wd. I don' use 4wd if it will go in 2wd. It's got a rebuilt lsd in the rear with extra plates so it' a bit more aggressive. I learned to drive in the snow in Foxbody mustangs so sliding around a little doesn' bother me.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'll just turn the hubs in when I clean it off to leave for work and leave it in 2wd. I don' use 4wd if it will go in 2wd. It's got a rebuilt lsd in the rear with extra plates so it' a bit more aggressive. I learned to drive in the snow in Foxbody mustangs so sliding around a little doesn' bother me.


I enjoy driving in the snow myself, that big ole tank just wouldn't move in 2wd. I was considering having a piece of 5/8 or 3/4" plate cut for the box to get a little traction. Another thought was to post something under the box or get a real heavy duty bumper made for it. I wish I could find one like it in the same condition for what I sold that one for  @Logger nate .


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> to many variables so i just cut it,let it season and burn it.
> View attachment 640918



Do you season with salt and pepper or something more exotic?


----------



## Conquistador3

Wait a minute... I am here flirting with breaking into people's yards to steal trees reagrdless of what they are because this year windfall has so far been miserable and you people debate calories charts (1 BTU = 0.25 kcal if I remember correctly)?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Took the 445, 540, 395 and the poulan 3314 to the dealer yesterday for some tuning. Been using the saws so much lately I havent had time but the weather went to crap so I figured I would use the time wisely. The 445 and the 395 just needed post-break-in tuning. The 540 was starting hard the last time I used it and the poulan just needed a tune after I did the MM. Now the poulan should be ready to sell, with a HSC and 3 chains and the others should be good. They said they couldnt find an issue with the 540. Maybe it was just me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Conquistador3 said:


> Wait a minute... I am here flirting with breaking into people's yards to steal trees reagrdless of what they are because this year windfall has so far been miserable and you people debate calories charts (1 BTU = 0.25 kcal if I remember correctly)?


You are on the wrong part of the planet. Come to Ohio. I cant cut fast enough.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, very interesting that both Blue Beach and Ironwood have the exact same #s, as I believe it is the same wood called different things!


----------



## MustangMike

Had to take a break from Tax Prep and move some furniture from my former MIL's condo yesterday, and yea, I strained my back.

Don't want to admit that it is bad, but I had to lay on my back this morning to put my socks on and tie my sneakers!

I guess it didn't help that I did not stop when it happened, we had another large piece still on the truck, so I had to keep going.

Kinda paying for it now, hope I'm OK in a few days. Sucks feeling like I'm 95!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Had to take a break from Tax Prep and move some furniture from my former MIL's condo yesterday, and yea, I strained my back.
> 
> Don't want to admit that it is bad, but I had to lay on my back this morning to put my socks on and tie my sneakers!
> 
> I guess it didn't help that I did not stop when it happened, we had another large piece still on the truck, so I had to keep going.
> 
> Kinda paying for it now, hope I'm OK in a few days. Sucks feeling like I'm 95!!!


Sorry to hear that Mike.
Mine was bothering me from cleaning out a covered trailer I just sold .
That was last Thursday, it's much better now, but I'm sure the 500 plus miles I ran this weekend didn't help it at all.
Sometimes pushing thru is what needs to happen and is best, other times it's good to stop right then and there, it's good to be able to know the difference and even better to do what you should. That being said I don't always do what I should , but I'm getting better at it .
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## farmer steve

Conquistador3 said:


> Wait a minute... I am here flirting with breaking into people's yards to steal trees reagrdless of what they are because this year windfall has so far been miserable and you people debate calories charts (1 BTU = 0.25 kcal if I remember correctly)?


come on over. we got trees to scrounge.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> come on over. we got trees to scrounge.


And walkways to shovel .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

chipper1 said:


> And walkways to shovel .


Yeah we do.


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah we do.


I would have been happy to have it landed here rather than there .
We have no snow on the ground except part of the big pile I built up for my kids to play on, it's probably about 4'x20' around.
I already set up a mole trap, went out to move it this morning and the ground was to hard to reset it lol.
The mole relocations will have to wait for a little warmer weather.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> And walkways to shovel .


If been at the medical center since I got off work. Run the snow blower out of gas once and it' sputtering again. No signs of it slowing down here.


----------



## muddstopper

I feel for you yanks and all the snow. I have been trying to clean my stove to get ready for next season. 70* yesterday, 30* today, 60* called for tomorrow. Everytime I think I am done for the year, here comes another cold front. Just enough snow on the ground this morning to say it snowed. Had to get a load in the basement this morning because I had let the cart get empty. Probably keep a fire for the next couple of days and see if miss spring can chase old man winter away.


----------



## row.man

Have trees down everywhere around here, I've never really scrounged in the snow before, but the rewards have been great.
This is just part of my current backlog of rounds, with a bunch of Mulberry mixed in with mostly maple.



Lots of trees like this just waiting to be taken


----------



## Philbert

row.man said:


> Havery trees down everywhere around here . . . Lots of trees like this just waiting to be taken


While performing a service: win/win!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm glad we didn't get any of that. Columbus has a weather force field around it. It goes around us and goes to the NE


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I went back to pull more tornado damaged trees today, but after getting started I got to looking around at all the trash laying around where I was cutting. It was really bugging me, so I got side tracked and picked up trash instead.

Anyway, here's an updated pict. of my pile so far,







SR


----------



## MustangMike

They predicted this Bad A$$ storm, all the local schools are closed, and there is not a darn thing on the roads, we just had some flurries!

But, the tech support guy with my Tax Program lost power, and they have to call me back!!!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> FS, very interesting that both Blue Beach and Ironwood have the exact same #s, as I believe it is the same wood called different things!


Good eye, I didn't notice that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm sure I have mentioned the big gasline project going on...the 50ft wide path they dropped in the woods across the street was just about impossible to get to. Big ditch in the front with a fence and thick brush. To get in from the back I would have to go around the block, through the neighborhood back there then drive through 200yds of soft(muddy) grass to get to the back and even then I couldnt get to the trunks of the trees because they dropped them toward the back. Well today they put me in a skidding driveway! (Not really for ME but thats what I'm telling myself  ) I just need the brush guys that will pulling that stuff out to stay away for a couple days. You cant see any of the trees that are down because of all the brush but theres 20", 50ft+ trees laying on the ground in that pile. Cut the brush off and leave it lay, drag it across the street to the back yard, repeat.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Rookie, I have a sneaking suspicion that they figured out the same thing you did - Ok, these trees are cut. Now how the fk do we get our gear in there to clean them out of the way?


----------



## JustJeff

My most beautifulest firewood helper came with me tonight to get a nice little load of very valuable sugar maple. Already cut to length, if only these people would split it for us!
One of the too many side projects I have is this rocket stove I’m working on. The goal is to make it work good enough to cook something on during one of my fishing trips.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Rookie, I have a sneaking suspicion that they figured out the same thing you did - Ok, these trees are cut. Now how the fk do we get our gear in there to clean them out of the way?


I dont care why they need it. I need it!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> They predicted this Bad A$$ storm, all the local schools are closed, and there is not a darn thing on the roads, we just had some flurries!
> 
> But, the tech support guy with my Tax Program lost power, and they have to call me back!!!


that storm stopped here for about 36 hrs. Mike and left all the snow in my yard. no scrounging for a bit.


----------



## Cowboy254

Quick! Someone get @farmer steve some scrounged spruce, stat!  Hickory and locust don't cut it in those conditions, you need to pull out the big guns. 



JustJeff said:


> View attachment 641144
> My most beautifulest firewood helper came with me tonight to get a nice little load of very valuable sugar maple.



Jeff, you've got it made. Boys who want to split wood, daughter who chucks it into the truck for you. You get to do the fun bit with the saws without all that tedious loading and splitting.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> that storm stopped here for about 36 hrs. Mike and left all the snow in my yard. no scrounging for a bit.
> View attachment 641212
> View attachment 641213



I got dumped on as well. Guess I will need to take a sled to get the kids to the water for mentor youth fishing this weekend.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> I got dumped on as well. Guess I will need to take a sled to get the kids to the water for mentor youth fishing this weekend.


I was thinking of you last night, looking at a few snow blowers, I may be buying a couple for next year, some great deals around right now. Might as well get ready for it, I haven't been around a year yet where winter didn't show up, just think guys another 8-9 months and winter will be back .


----------



## row.man

The backlog keeps growing .
Currently waiting for my new DHT 22 ton splitter to arrive, gonna give it a workout!


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> I was thinking of you last night, looking at a few snow blowers, I may be buying a couple for next year, some great deals around right now. Might as well get ready for it, I haven't been around a year yet where winter didn't show up, just think guys another 8-9 months and winter will be back .



I shut mine down and put it away a few weeks ago when the temps started to climb. I used the shovel last night to get some extra exercise since I didn't feel like re-doin the shut down procedure.


----------



## James Miller

Got the old gravely out and cleared the drive way. Been sitting all winter waiting to be run.


----------



## woodchip rookie

row.man said:


> View attachment 641238
> 
> The backlog keeps growing .
> Currently waiting for my new DHT 22 ton splitter to arrive, gonna give it a workout!


I got mad piles waiting a splitter. But I got some rounds that are 24". Looking at this one....

https://yardmax.com/product/gas-powered-log-splitter-half-beam-35-ton/


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I got mad piles waiting a splitter. But I got some rounds that are 24". Looking at this one....
> 
> https://yardmax.com/product/gas-powered-log-splitter-half-beam-35-ton/


noodle them in half with the 395 easier to handle that way


----------



## Cody

Look like firewood to you guys?


----------



## farmer steve

Cody said:


> Look like firewood to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 641285
> View attachment 641286


not yet. Fire up them STIHL's and make some.


----------



## Cody

farmer steve said:


> not yet. Fire up them STIHL's and make some.



That's what I told the guy, he asked me and I honestly don't know. I've got a few trees like that around here but unless it's dead I don't worry about it. Bur Oak are the only living trees I really cut for firewood because they're overgrown here.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> Look like firewood to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 641285
> View attachment 641286


To quote @nomad_archer "it all burns just throw it in the stove".


----------



## tpence2177

Been worried that I don’t know a dang thing about tuning so I got me a cheap eBay tach. Well it came in today so I fired up my 590 and it topped out at 12150 or so. I’ve read that most 590s like around 12-12.5k stock/ muffler modded so I’m leaving it there lol pulled the muffler off last night to see how it looked after I muffler modded and tuned and looked to be plenty of oil on there. Piston and cylinder looked like brand new as well. (40:1 vp with 100% gas) Now to decide if I want to permanently mount the tach or just have it to put on there quick when the weather changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> Been worried that I don’t know a dang thing about tuning so I got me a cheap eBay tach. Well it came in today so I fired up my 590 and it topped out at 12150 or so. I’ve read that most 590s like around 12-12.5k stock/ muffler modded so I’m leaving it there lol pulled the muffler off last night to see how it looked after I muffler modded and tuned and looked to be plenty of oil on there. Piston and cylinder looked like brand new as well. (40:1 vp with 100% gas) Now to decide if I want to permanently mount the tach or just have it to put on there quick when the weather changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd like to know what my 590 runs at but no one around has a tech. It's tuned in the cut as being ported the factory numbers are useless but it would be fun to know what rpm my ear says is good.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> To quote @nomad_archer "it all burns just throw it in the stove".



I was about to tell him that if he didn't want it I was going to come cut it up, I'm not picky as long as the wood is dry. I'm still at a loss though, doesn't look like any type of elm, oak, definitely not an ash, not locust or hickory maple or anything that I can think of! I'll have to locate one on the property here and pay attention to the leaves.



James Miller said:


> I'd like to know what my 590 runs at but no one around has a tech. It's tuned in the cut as being ported the factory numbers are useless but it would be fun to know what rpm my ear says is good.



My ear likes to tune things a little rich. When I think I'm hearing 13.5-14 it's really around 12.5, which is good I suppose.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> I'd like to know what my 590 runs at but no one around has a tech. It's tuned in the cut as being ported the factory numbers are useless but it would be fun to know what rpm my ear says is good.



I just got a cheap one on eBay for $10. Doesn’t look to be water proof but I’m just mounting it till it dies so I can get used to how my saw should sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farmer steve

Cody said:


> I was about to tell him that if he didn't want it I was going to come cut it up, I'm not picky as long as the wood is dry. I'm still at a loss though, doesn't look like any type of elm, oak, definitely not an ash, not locust or hickory maple or anything that I can think of! I'll have to locate one on the property here and pay attention to the leaves.


bark kinda looked like mulberry. mayybe osage orange. where you at?


----------



## Cody

farmer steve said:


> bark kinda looked like mulberry. mayybe osage orange. where you at?



Be a big ass mulberry, I've got one right over our chicken coop around 1' diameter. I thought osage orange at first too but I've never seen any up here, NW Iowa, 3 counties over, right on the line 2 counties down.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cody said:


> That's what I told the guy, he asked me and I honestly don't know. I've got a few trees like that around here but unless it's dead I don't worry about it. Bur Oak are the only living trees I really cut for firewood because they're overgrown here.



Just go and cut it. Unless you're @woodchip rookie , the wood won't scrounge itself. One tree won't make a difference to anyone either way.


----------



## Cody

Cowboy254 said:


> Just go and cut it. Unless you're @woodchip rookie , the wood won't scrounge itself. One tree won't make a difference to anyone either way.



I believe he's got it, but now I'm just being inquisitive.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> Be a big ass mulberry, I've got one right over our chicken coop around 1' diameter. I thought osage orange at first too but I've never seen any up here, NW Iowa, 3 counties over, right on the line 2 counties down.


The tree that brought me to AS was a monster mulberry easily 2' or better at the stump. 20" bar would barely get threw the two main spare ware it split.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> I was about to tell him that if he didn't want it I was going to come cut it up, I'm not picky as long as the wood is dry. I'm still at a loss though, doesn't look like any type of elm, oak, definitely not an ash, not locust or hickory maple or anything that I can think of! I'll have to locate one on the property here and pay attention to the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> My ear likes to tune things a little rich. When I think I'm hearing 13.5-14 it's really around 12.5, which is good I suppose.


A little rich is safe. I leaned my 590 out be or the cant races at the GTG and watching the video it doesn't 4 stroke at all. Didn' hurt anything but never again. All my saws are tuned in the cut. I watched Brad and Andyshines videos on tuning and picked up a CL poulan 5020 to learn with in case I melted it down in the process.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> noodle them in half with the 395 easier to handle that way


I thought about that but thats alot of time on a heavy saw, alot of wear on an expensive saw, alot of gas through a gashog of a saw, and alot of noodles to deal with.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> A little rich is safe. I leaned my 590 out be or the cant races at the GTG and watching the video it doesn't 4 stroke at all. Didn' hurt anything but never again. All my saws are tuned in the cut. I watched Brad and Andyshines videos on tuning and picked up a CL poulan 5020 to learn with in case I melted it down in the process.



I kinda hope you get one just to see how my slightly MM one holds the rpms compared to yours in the cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Just go and cut it. Unless you're @woodchip rookie , the wood won't scrounge itself. One tree won't make a difference to anyone either way.


Hey now, I have posted pics of the monster oak I had to haul. The carcass is still laying over there. I get there every chance I get. I thought that little skidding driveway across the street was going to allow me to skid some trees out over to my backyard but when I got home from work the brush crew beat me to it. They stacked all those trees in a pile bigger than my house. And I cant get to it. I'm so bummed.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> The tree that brought me to AS was a monster mulberry easily 2' or better at the stump. 20" bar would barely get threw the two main spare ware it split.



It could be, I've just never seen one that big but I looked at the trunk on the one by the coop earlier and it could be, the buds still throw me off though.


----------



## MustangMike

We got about 2" real late at night, plowed it this AM, and it hit 50 F today! Most of it is all melted already.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> We got about 2" real late at night, plowed it this AM, and it hit 50 F today! Most of it is all melted already.



We are supposed to get a mix of freezing rain and 5-8” of snow on Saturday and I just put up the snow blower for the year. Can’t wait! [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Cody said:


> It could be, I've just never seen one that big but I looked at the trunk on the one by the coop earlier and it could be, the buds still throw me off though.











Looks like a Hornbeam tree. The bark in the pics is woven and the pic of the buds is staggered. [emoji106]
Nice firewood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

According to my inacurate BTU chart hornbeam is serious firewood.


----------



## James Miller

tpence2177 said:


> I kinda hope you get one just to see how my slightly MM one holds the rpms compared to yours in the cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The work on my saw isn't anything wild. Ports widened, exhaust raised a hair, transfers untouched. I read on O P E that Randy doesn' touch the transfers on these saws either so they must be pretty good out of the box. Biggest change on my saw was squish it wouldn' touch sauder even with the base gasket pulled. After machine work it was at .014 took .006 of the outer edge of the piston to get .020. Don' know what compression is but the decomp actually has a reason to be there now.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> According to my inacurate BTU chart hornbeam is serious firewood.



I'm not sure, looking into hornbeam I came across american chestnut and it looks awfully close to that but pretty rare find around here. He says it's 3' diameter, might see some more of it this weekend.


----------



## row.man

woodchip rookie said:


> I got mad piles waiting a splitter. But I got some rounds that are 24". Looking at this one....
> 
> https://yardmax.com/product/gas-powered-log-splitter-half-beam-35-ton/



I've split oak and maple in the 24" range on my predator 20 ton splitter, the manual says 10" max one place and 12" max the other. 
If you actually look at the piston diameter , pump capacity, and engine speed and HP, most splitters are overrated in tonage, and many of the bigger ton ones have the same pump, making them slower. 
My 20 ton always got the job done, I expect the same from my new 22 ton.
I can't imagine what you would need a 35 ton for


----------



## panolo

Got my new toy put together today. Was really surprised how well it did on some burly sugar maple and elm. Now it needs to not be so muddy.


----------



## KiwiBro

they be good (but could be better), no doubt about it


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> they be good (but could be better), no doubt about it
> 
> View attachment 641415



That's not bad for one day's work. No doubt about it, Kiwi's punch above their weight.


----------



## KiwiBro

Done by lunchtime. On the 20th day.


----------



## Marine5068

Jeffkrib said:


> So you’ve heard about our bubble? The median house price for an average house in an average suburb (which is nothing special) is $1.175m Aud ($900k usd). We currently have 350 cranes in Sydney building apartments. We’ve had 30 years of falling interest rates and currently hold the world record for length without a recession.
> It can only end one way IMHO.
> We bought our house ten years ago, at the time the median price was $580k. On paper when I do the math I’ve earned $1,144 per week on the appreciation.


That all sounds like the same that's going on in Southern Ontario near Toronto or similar high prices out in Vancouver, B.C., Canada.
I think average home price in Toronto is at about 750,000 CAD now. Whereas my house 3 hours East of Toronto has gained about $50,000 in assets in the ten years I've owned it.
Interesting to hear this topic from around the world...very interesting.


----------



## Marine5068

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> Was thinking about it 6+hours tho. Wife is having L5 S1 fusion next week so most likely hold off.
> I did not even talk to her yet about making the trip


I had a friend that had spinal fusion and he's ok. That was a long time ago.
I hope all goes well with her surgery and I'm sure all other here feel the same.


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 636563
> does anyone know what kind of tree this is? View attachment 636565
> it' growing out of this big piece that split off the main tree long ago. Iv seen mulberry do this but it' not mulberry.


Looks just like Cherry.
Good firewood and I burn lots of it.


----------



## farmer steve

happy birthday to fellow scroungers @Bobby Kirbos and @bigfellascott. hope ya get a new saw or at least some free wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

row.man said:


> If you actually look at the piston diameter , pump capacity, and engine speed and HP, most splitters are overrated in tonage, and many of the bigger ton ones have the same pump, making them slower.


It's just going to make me frustrated if I put 20" oak rounds under it and it wont split. The really big stuff is blocked into smaller pieces anyway so a smaller splitter might be ok. So what size cylinder/pump should I be looking for?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> It's just going to make me frustrated if I put 20" oak rounds under it and it wont split. The really big stuff is blocked into smaller pieces anyway so a smaller splitter might be ok. So what size cylinder/pump should I be looking for?


22-25 ton should split 20" oak rounds unless it's narly crotches. heck some of guys here just use their fiskars.


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> To quote @nomad_archer "it all burns just throw it in the stove".



Pretty much BTU's are BTU's. But that mullberry is some pretty good stuff.


----------



## row.man

Everything I've read says 22 ton is where, price, cycle time, pump volume all tend to meet.
Above that you can get similar cycle times, but start running into fluid line and fitting restrictions that limit what the pump can do, unless it is all up sized, which adds a bunch to the price.
Always look at cycle times, and pump volume, the higher tonnage models often suffer a speed penalty because the cost adds up so fast for non standard fittings, and lines, not to mention bigger pumps and motors


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Pretty much BTU's are BTU's. But that mullberry is some pretty good stuff.


 @James Miller and i dropped 2 big ones down in the pasture near the old tree stand. might be the spring GTG on the hill wood.


----------



## tpence2177

farmer steve said:


> 22-25 ton should split 20" oak rounds unless it's narly crotches. heck some of guys here just use their fiskars.



I split 22”+ rounds no problem with my fiskars. 





















I used the knarly pieces for tuning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> they be good (but could be better), no doubt about it
> 
> View attachment 641415


Hey Kiwibro is that for selling or your personal stash?
It looks bluegum to me.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> @James Miller and i dropped 2 big ones down in the pasture near the old tree stand. might be the spring GTG on the hill wood.



Sounds fun. I will bring some of that bambi jerky.


----------



## MustangMike

My 22 Ton from TS goes through anything made of wood you put between the jaws. I think when they put the cutter in front of the wedge it made them awesome.

Used someone else's higher ton splitter and was very frustrated by how slow it was.


----------



## svk

Spent the last four days at my grandpa’s condo in Miami Beach. Saw some interesting looking locust? trees. Kind of looked like shagbark bark with very small locust leaves. Saw lots of iguanas but no manatees. 

This was one of the small ones. My grandpa said they get over 6 feet long with a body as large as a man’s leg. Supposedly they are only plant eaters.


----------



## Philbert

tpence2177 said:


> I split 22”+ rounds no problem with my fiskars.



_"I once shot a bear in my pajamas;
how he got in my pajamas, I'll never know!"





Philbert_


----------



## tpence2177

Philbert said:


> _"I once shot a bear in my pajamas;
> how he got in my pajamas, I'll never know!"
> 
> View attachment 641464
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert_



Haha!

I did take a few swings at those 3-4 foot rounds with my fiskars just to see. It just bounced off no matter how hard I swung lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodchip rookie

Are the valves on the hydros 3-position valves or 2-position? Is there a neutral so you can stop the ram or is it only forward and back?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Are the valves on the hydros 3-position valves or 2-position? Is there a neutral so you can stop the ram or is it only forward and back?


most will stop in the forward/splitting postion as soon as you release the handle. push the handle back and it automatically returns with out holding the handle so you can grab another log. is that what you mean?


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Kiwibro is that for selling or your personal stash?
> It looks bluegum to me.


Yeah, blue (saligna and globulus). Was a drop and chop job for a customer. She gets me in nearly every year and sells it once seasoned.
Have convinced her to let me put the larger logs aside (I'm saving for a lucas mill). But often plenty of tension develops in such timber so the logs might become firewood by the time I'm ready to mill something.
Here's another year, this time with a bit more gear thrown at it:


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> It's just going to make me frustrated if I put 20" oak rounds under it and it wont split. The really big stuff is blocked into smaller pieces anyway so a smaller splitter might be ok. So what size cylinder/pump should I be looking for?



DHT seems to look after the members here pretty good , have you looked at them ?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, blue (saligna and globulus). Was a drop and chop job for a customer. She gets me in nearly every year. She sells it once seasoned.
> Have convinced her to let me put the larger logs aside (I'm saving for a lucas mill). But often plenty of tension develops in such timber so the logs might become firewood by the time I'm ready to mill something.
> Here's another year, this time with a bit more gear thrown at it:
> View attachment 641515



Either you work cheap or she sells dear if there's any money in selling that wood. Winter 2019?

Ahem. That much cut and split wood is worth 20-25 pics. You going to be posting them soon?


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> happy birthday to fellow scroungers @Bobby Kirbos and @bigfellascott. hope ya get a new saw or at least some free wood.



Thanks for that Steve, much appreciated mate.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Either you work cheap or she sells dear if there's any money in selling that wood. Winter 2019?
> 
> Ahem. That much cut and split wood is worth 20-25 pics. You going to be posting them soon?


Yeah, cheap. Good people in a tight spot deserve a little help from time to time, so I have never charged her full rates. I treat it as a reasonably close shakedown of new gear and methods at the start of each new firewooding season.

That photo was taken in the year 2 BC (Before Cowboy) and it might have to be next Summer before I get a proper photo essay of the next job.


----------



## dancan

I think I'll go to France for a firewood cutting vacation with these guys


----------



## chucker

looks like a fun time had by all...


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> most will stop in the forward/splitting postion as soon as you release the handle. push the handle back and it automatically returns with out holding the handle so you can grab another log. is that what you mean?


I wasn't feeling the 395 today so I drove around to some places so I could look at splitters in person instead of just looking at pics/specs online. The ones I looked at have auto-return then the valve pops to neutral when the ram is fully retracted, but if its a 24" ish splitter and I have 18" rounds I wanted to know if there was a neutral so I could stop the retraction to about 19-20". Answer is yes. You can stop it anywhere you want. More on the subject later....I have an interesting little project going on momentarily


----------



## woodchip rookie

Neighbor across the street asks me if I can look at his saw, and he hands me this gem...


----------



## dancan

chucker said:


> looks like a fun time had by all...


Yup, something was said about 9 bottles of wine, not sure how much beer and I don't know what was in the shot glass lol
There was maple syrup and that was real nice looking bacon so what's not to like [emoji16]


----------



## chucker

a little maple syrup might go good with the bacon hey ... bacon as thick as salt pork but twice as tasty with a cold wash for sure eh!


----------



## JustJeff

Split some wood with the fiskars tonight because I had about half an hour to kill before supper and didn’t feel like hooking the tractor up to the splitter. Ash and sugar maple flew apart, I left the elm in the pile for the splitter.
My little rocket stove project. I didn’t like how it burned so I added the tube at the bottom for air, allowing the 45 degree tube to be completely filled with sticks. Seems to be the right choice. Now to make a grate on top for the coffee pot!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Split some wood with the fiskars tonight because I had about half an hour to kill before supper and didn’t feel like hooking the tractor up to the splitter. Ash and sugar maple flew apart, I left the elm in the pile for the splitter.View attachment 641617
> My little rocket stove project. I didn’t like how it burned so I added the tube at the bottom for air, allowing the 45 degree tube to be completely filled with sticks. Seems to be the right choice. Now to make a grate on top for the coffee pot!View attachment 641618


Nice flame! Now add a grate on top? And maybe a wider horizontal beam on the ground to reduce tippyness?


----------



## Marine5068

JustJeff said:


> Split some wood with the fiskars tonight because I had about half an hour to kill before supper and didn’t feel like hooking the tractor up to the splitter. Ash and sugar maple flew apart, I left the elm in the pile for the splitter.View attachment 641617
> My little rocket stove project. I didn’t like how it burned so I added the tube at the bottom for air, allowing the 45 degree tube to be completely filled with sticks. Seems to be the right choice. Now to make a grate on top for the coffee pot!View attachment 641618


What's it for? Just to boil water?
That's cool, but looks like you have too much time on your hands...lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well....I took apart my neighbors 011 AVT and cleaned it a little. Now I know what it looks like when you use a saw without ever flipping the bar. It had that dip wear thing just in front of the nose sprocket. Otherwise the bar looks ok. Oregon 3/8LP 54DL with a greasable nose sprocket but it had that homeowner extra-bumper-depth-guage thing in between the cutters. And it looked like it had never been sharpened in its whole life. Pulled liquid caps. Bar oil looks ok. Gas had evaporated and left behind the oil but it looked clean. It wasnt sludgy. Poured gas in it and it leaked out as fast as I poured it in from the clutch side somewhere. Ran through the house with it headed for the front door and threw it out in the front yard. Gonna put it all together and tell him to take it to the Stihl place right around the corner. Normally I would have a blast taking it apart and tinkering with it but I'm buried in firewood right now and dont have time to mess with it. Might be dragging home a splitter today then loading up the 395 for the last of the scrounging for a couple seasons. I'm running out of places to put the stuff without having to mow around it.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Well....I took apart my neighbors 011 AVT and cleaned it a little. Now I know what it looks like when you use a saw without ever flipping the bar. It had that dip wear thing just in front of the nose sprocket. Otherwise the bar looks ok. Oregon 3/8LP 54DL with a greasable nose sprocket but it had that homeowner extra-bumper-depth-guage thing in between the cutters. And it looked like it had never been sharpened in its whole life. Pulled liquid caps. Bar oil looks ok. Gas had evaporated and left behind the oil but it looked clean. It wasnt sludgy. Poured gas in it and it leaked out as fast as I poured it in from the clutch side somewhere. Ran through the house with it headed for the front door and threw it out in the front yard. Gonna put it all together and tell him to take it to the Stihl place right around the corner. Normally I would have a blast taking it apart and tinkering with it but I'm buried in firewood right now and dont have time to mess with it. Might be dragging home a splitter today then loading up the 395 for the last of the scrounging for a couple seasons. I'm running out of places to put the stuff without having to mow around it.


If it’s not messing with your mowing, you’re not scrounging enough! Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> What's it for? Just to boil water?
> That's cool, but looks like you have too much time on your hands...lol.


I saw a rocket stove on a tv show and never having heard of one, I looked it up. I thought it was a neat idea and thought if it works good enough, it could replace the Coleman stove on my fishing trips because fuel is just laying on the ground instead of hauling propane cans. In reality I’m probably just amusing myself and need to get busy finishing my other projects!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> If it’s not messing with your mowing, you’re not scrounging enough! Lol.


Right now it will be. I need to get that mess cleaned up. I dont wanna mow around that all summer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Saw this blown down white oak up the road and stopped and asked if I could have it. Yep. Note the saw hiding in the pic for reference, it’s an Echo Timberwolf.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Well....I took apart my neighbors 011 AVT and cleaned it a little. Now I know what it looks like when you use a saw without ever flipping the bar. It had that dip wear thing just in front of the nose sprocket. Otherwise the bar looks ok. Oregon 3/8LP 54DL with a greasable nose sprocket but it had that homeowner extra-bumper-depth-guage thing in between the cutters. And it looked like it had never been sharpened in its whole life. Pulled liquid caps. Bar oil looks ok. Gas had evaporated and left behind the oil but it looked clean. It wasnt sludgy. Poured gas in it and it leaked out as fast as I poured it in from the clutch side somewhere. Ran through the house with it headed for the front door and threw it out in the front yard. Gonna put it all together and tell him to take it to the Stihl place right around the corner. Normally I would have a blast taking it apart and tinkering with it but I'm buried in firewood right now and dont have time to mess with it. Might be dragging home a splitter today then loading up the 395 for the last of the scrounging for a couple seasons. I'm running out of places to put the stuff without having to mow around it.



My new MS362 leaked oil, took it back and he found it was leaking around the oil pump which hides behind the sprocket. I always wondered how and where one got at those things.


----------



## dancan

I had a couple of hours to spare this afternoon so off to the scrounging zone to finish the clump I went 







Got it all done 






There's plenty more to get on this little side road , even a nice spruce blowdown


----------



## LondonNeil

Dan, no piccies for me.


----------



## dancan

Only pics of that rare Aussie PepermintEukeBluegommeOsage that grows like weeds up here , 4' in diameter , about a 10 cord tree that I dropped , cut , split , drug home and got all stacked today 

I'll repost the pics later when they finish Imgur upload lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> My new MS362 leaked oil, took it back and he found it was leaking around the oil pump which hides behind the sprocket. I always wondered how and where one got at those things.


Not oil. Gas.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scrounging season just about over for me. Almost time to start splitting season. I was lazy the last three days. Instead of going out and bringing trees back I told the trees to bring themselves so they did. Small load of 20" pine. Already delimbed, cut to 15ft lengths. Stacked nicely in the yard with all the other trees that brought themselves to my house. Oh wait. I scrounged this.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Full on construction site at my house now. They rolled in with a Morbark Woodhog 600EX something-or-another. That thing is a monster. They are puting whole trees in it.


----------



## farmer steve

since it is to wet and soft from the snow to go to the woods i figured i better get some scrounged wood split. had the big pile of ash from last weekend covered so it was dry. only thing was where i plowed the snow away from the pile to put the splitter it was really muddy. did i ever mention i hate mud more than snow?  since there were some big rounds i pulled out the 036 and made a nice bed of ash noodles to stand on while splitting. got a 1/2 cord split and stacked.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Scrounging season just about over for me. Almost time to start splitting season. I was lazy the last three days. Instead of going out and bringing trees back I told the trees to bring themselves so they did. Small load of 20" pine. Already delimbed, cut to 15ft lengths. Stacked nicely in the yard with all the other trees that brought themselves to my house. Oh wait. I scrounged this.



looks good but i can't tell the brand. like the side table.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Countyline 30 ton "fast" model. 5yrs on parts/workmanship, 3yrs on engine, 3yrs on hydraulics. $1,284 OTD with hydro/engine oil included and they gave me an extra qt of engine oil with it. The TSC in Circleville, OH is good people.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Full on construction site at my house now. They rolled in with a Morbark Woodhog 600EX something-or-another. That thing is a monster. They are puting whole trees in it.



Can't like that


----------



## dancan

Here's a quick wood ID lesson 
White spruce 




Tamarack




White spruce




Tamarack




White spruce




Tamarack





Both were cut down about 3 years ago but left in log length and just blocked this fall , the white spruce is still to wet to burn while the tamarack is full of turps and good to go .
Black spruce is usually denser than the red spruce .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here's a quicker wood ID lesson. Its firewood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Can't like that


Its killin me. The pile of wood across the street is as big as my house. Cherry, walnut, hackberry and honey locust.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Right now it will be. I need to get that mess cleaned up. I dont wanna mow around that all summer.



Scrounge enough and you won't have to mow at all.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I had a couple of hours to spare this afternoon so off to the scrounging zone to finish the clump I went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty more to get on this little side road , even a nice spruce blowdown



There , pic links fixed .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounge enough and you won't have to mow at all.


Then I got wood layin on the ground stayin wet. Nocando.


----------



## JustJeff

Me and my slow splitter and the fiskars are steady picking away at the rounds. We are winning slow but sure....except for a couple elm rounds that the splitter won’t touch.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm more impressed by the house and tractor. Sweet layout.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> I saw a rocket stove on a tv show and never having heard of one, I looked it up. I thought it was a neat idea and thought if it works good enough, it could replace the Coleman stove on my fishing trips because fuel is just laying on the ground instead of hauling propane cans. In reality I’m probably just amusing myself and need to get busy finishing my other projects!



its never as much fun as making your own, but these are neat. Stoves with a secondary burn! they do a firepit too. Although cost seems step.
https://www.solostove.com/solo-stove-lite


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Neighbor across the street asks me if I can look at his saw, and he hands me this gem...


I'd love to have a clean 011. Mine is ragged out and doesn' run right anymore.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounge enough and you won't have to mow at all.


I had to delete my quote cause you beat me to it. The less mowing the better.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If I can get it goin I would try to buy it but it was given to him by his FIL


----------



## James Miller

Technically mine is my FILs but he bought an ms250 to replace it . Now it just sits and collects dust.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Donr wanna fissit?


----------



## James Miller

I decided since I couldn't work on my own firewood I'd help my brother with some stuff for his out door put. I got half way threw the pile and found these guys.
Decided I'd better split it all in hopes they freeze over night and proceeded to turn his yard into an ant grave yard.
Total about a half hours work. I told him to split it last year but he's lazy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I hate carpenter ants. They are tough. They just freeze in the log then come back alive in the spring.


----------



## Jakers

woodchip rookie said:


> I hate carpenter ants. They are tough. They just freeze in the log then come back alive in the spring.


I always set the splits face up on top of the pile. the birds go nuts for the protein in the winter time


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jakers said:


> I always set the splits face up on top of the pile. the birds go nuts for the protein in the winter time


When I’m running the splitter and find any I set them nest side up by the splitter and when I’m done the chickens love it. Plus they scratch thru all the bark around the splitter catching ants that made a break for it.


----------



## James Miller

The pieces with ants in are off to the side spread out by them selves. The ants are super lethargic or not moving at all. If they don' freeze tonight the birds can pick them off tomorrow morning.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> its never as much fun as making your own, but these are neat. Stoves with a secondary burn! they do a firepit too. Although cost seems step.
> https://www.solostove.com/solo-stove-lite


That’s really neat!


----------



## Cowboy254

Lousy day here today. Strong front going through with plenty of rain and prolly also a few flakes up high tomorrow morning. Though not a scrounging day, it looks like getting cool enough to justify lighting the fire. It has been set for about 5 months and has accumulated plenty of beer cartons, letters with identifying information on them, rubbish envelopes and other junk so it should go up well. As soon as it dips below 20°C in here, it's getting a match.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont know what 20C is but what are you waitin on?!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Lousy day here today. Strong front going through with plenty of rain and prolly also a few flakes up high tomorrow morning. Though not a scrounging day, it looks like getting cool enough to justify lighting the fire. It has been set for about 5 months and has accumulated plenty of beer cartons, letters with identifying information on them, rubbish envelopes and other junk so it should go up well. As soon as it dips below 20°C in here, it's getting a match.
> 
> View attachment 641865


With the different burn rates you should have an interesting conflagration. Pop a cold one and enjoy.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont know what 20C is but what are you waitin on?!



68°F. But yes, why wait? Cowgirl went outside and then came back in complaining about it being too cold, then twisted my rubber arm to light the fire.




The New York second might be the smallest time increment known to man but it is closely followed by the time it takes for the cat to turn up once the fire gets lit. Yes, that's a carpet sample she's sitting on. We've put other things there for her but she likes the carpet sample best. Go figure.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> With the different burn rates you should have an interesting conflagration. Pop a cold one and enjoy.



 . Great minds...

Cowgirl is from Queensland (think tropical) and still feels the cold. Me, I don't really need an excuse to light the fire. The football's on in a little while, should be a nice arvo (as long as we win).


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> . Great minds...
> 
> Cowgirl is from Queensland (think tropical) and still feels the cold. Me, I don't really need an excuse to light the fire. The football's on in a little while, should be a nice arvo (as long as we win).


You’re going to have to translate that for some, “football.” By the way, what are you drinking? I just finished a Sam Adams Winter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

ya..."arvo" and "football" mean different things in Dumbland.


----------



## Cody

Dahmer said:


> When I’m running the splitter and find any I set them nest side up by the splitter and when I’m done the chickens love it. Plus they scratch thru all the bark around the splitter catching ants that made a break for it.



I don't know if it's a benefit to owning chickens to clean them up, or it's a benefit to the chickens that I split the wood with the ants in it. Either way, it's win win, and often when I'm splitting after the snow is gone they'll be surrounding me and the splitter waiting for them, and scratching through the scraps as they fall. Makes splitting wood more enjoyable to be honest. If I run across a round that has a whole bunch in, I'll usually set it 10 feet or so away and wait till they're done.



Cowboy254 said:


> 68°F. But yes, why wait? Cowgirl went outside and then came back in complaining about it being too cold, then twisted my rubber arm to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 641875
> 
> 
> The New York second might be the smallest time increment known to man but it is closely followed by the time it takes for the cat to turn up once the fire gets lit. Yes, that's a carpet sample she's sitting on. We've put other things there for her but she likes the carpet sample best. Go figure.



I gave in and settled on having a house cat, and like yours, she loves the wood stove when it's going, and has the singed tail hairs to prove it. The dogs though, will lay around it until they're panting up a storm, and lay there for a bit longer before getting a drink and finding a spot along the wall under the windows.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My helper came over today and we "scrounged" some more firewood, adding to our growing pile,







After a few hours cutting/skidding, we decided to cut a wagon load, so I lifted and held the logs over the wagon with my tractor and my helper cut them to firewood lengths,






"Johnny" really zipped through the wood,






and S   N we had a pretty good wagon load, so we headed home,






EVERYONE sure loves my Jonsered 2260!






Next will be to get this load split...

SR


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’m jealous! That Tractor is a back saver.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> You’re going to have to translate that for some, “football.” By the way, what are you drinking? I just finished a Sam Adams Winter.



Unfortunately I'm drinking the cheapest beer Cowgirl could find, but it still does the job. Sam Adams Winter Lager is my beer of choice when I've been over in the US. I did my post-grad over there and I was devastated when they replaced the winter lager with the spring seasonal option that tasted like beer with cordial in it. 

Football here is AFL (Aussie Rules). Further north they play some AFL but more thugby. Australian rules football was devised originally to keep cricketers fit in winter, now it dwarfs cricket in terms of popularity. Most AFL promos assume that you already know a bit about what it is, so you'll just have to take my word for it that it's addictive. I suppose it's like anything you are born into.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Unfortunately I'm drinking the cheapest beer Cowgirl could find, but it still does the job. Sam Adams Winter Lager is my beer of choice when I've been over in the US. I did my post-grad over there and I was devastated when they replaced the winter lager with the spring seasonal option that tasted like beer with cordial in it.
> 
> Football here is AFL (Aussie Rules). Further north they play some AFL but more thugby. Australian rules football was devised originally to keep cricketers fit in winter, now it dwarfs cricket in terms of popularity. Most AFL promos assume that you already know a bit about what it is, so you'll just have to take my word for it that it's addictive. I suppose it's like anything you are born into.


I enjoy thugby. Only sport I really watch is MMA. But now that it’s “the great sport” I’m losing interest. Kinda like when I sold my Dresser when everybody had to have one. Just switched to Sam Adams Cold Snap.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Dahmer said:


> I’m jealous! That Tractor is a back saver.


 That it is!!






SR


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Sawyer Rob said:


> That it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


 If the liberals ever get their way and we we become socialists then since we’re all equal and I dont have one then you’ll have to give yours. Part that sucks, I’ld have to give it to the next guy without one.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Doesn't that mean that my farmer friend will have to give me one of his?? lol

SR


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> 68°F. But yes, why wait? Cowgirl went outside and then came back in complaining about it being too cold, then twisted my rubber arm to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 641875
> 
> 
> The New York second might be the smallest time increment known to man but it is closely followed by the time it takes for the cat to turn up once the fire gets lit. Yes, that's a carpet sample she's sitting on. We've put other things there for her but she likes the carpet sample best. Go figure.


At 68* murican I wouldn't dream of lighting the fire. That's still shorts and t-shirt weather.


----------



## Oldmaple

Cowboy254 said:


> Unfortunately I'm drinking the cheapest beer Cowgirl could find, but it still does the job. Sam Adams Winter Lager is my beer of choice when I've been over in the US. I did my post-grad over there and I was devastated when they replaced the winter lager with the spring seasonal option that tasted like beer with cordial in it.
> 
> Football here is AFL (Aussie Rules). Further north they play some AFL but more thugby. Australian rules football was devised originally to keep cricketers fit in winter, now it dwarfs cricket in terms of popularity. Most AFL promos assume that you already know a bit about what it is, so you'll just have to take my word for it that it's addictive. I suppose it's like anything you are born into.


Had some AFL on TV here a while back. Watched a few games and couldn't ever get a handle on all the rules. Cricket is the same way with me. I'm sure it's easier if you grow up with it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

20c is a bit warm for my liking too.
But our days are now shorter than you guys in the north so we’re headed into the right territory now.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Yup, something was said about 9 bottles of wine, not sure how much beer and I don't know what was in the shot glass lol
> There was maple syrup and that was real nice looking bacon so what's not to like [emoji16]


Anniset!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> 68°F. But yes, why wait? Cowgirl went outside and then came back in complaining about it being too cold, then twisted my rubber arm to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 641875
> 
> 
> The New York second might be the smallest time increment known to man but it is closely followed by the time it takes for the cat to turn up once the fire gets lit. Yes, that's a carpet sample she's sitting on. We've put other things there for her but she likes the carpet sample best. Go figure.


So that's what a Cowcat looks like, are they dangerous?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I enjoy thugby. Only sport I really watch is MMA. But now that it’s “the great sport” I’m losing interest. Kinda like when I sold my Dresser when everybody had to have one. Just switched to Sam Adams Cold Snap.


Who's Your pick in Khabib/Ferguson? McGregor was the down fall of UFC in my mind feeding him midgets at 145 and acting like he's amazing. If he fought at 155 his whole career he'd be just another also ran. They need to end all the **** talking a get back to just fighting.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> So that's what a Cowcat looks like, are they dangerous?


Deadly. They have hollow teeth like rattlesnakes and poisonous spikes on their tail.


----------



## rarefish383

The only sports I've been watching lately are the "Homelite Rules Tractor Draggin Wood Races".


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> The only sports I've been watching lately are the "Homelite Rules Tractor Draggin Wood Races".


Yep, until the money/greed ruins it just like all the other sports.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, until the money/greed ruins it just like all the other sports.


They already did, look what happened to Homelite, now they are no better than a Wood Shark.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> At 68* murican I wouldn't dream of lighting the fire. That's still shorts and t-shirt weather.



When you've had a few months of 100-110 murican, 68 (inside) is positively freezing. It was in the 50s °F outside today. 



rarefish383 said:


> So that's what a Cowcat looks like, are they dangerous?



She has mellowed a bit with age but sure taught the kids to be nice to animals. She's a good mouser so she earns her keep.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> They already did, look what happened to Homelite, now they are no better than a Wood Shark.


Hey Joe. big bucks for firewood in MD.  i want to call the guy and ask to see his organic certification papers.
https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/organic-firewood-oak-and/6502253791.html


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Who's Your pick in Khabib/Ferguson? McGregor was the down fall of UFC in my mind feeding him midgets at 145 and acting like he's amazing. If he fought at 155 his whole career he'd be just another also ran. They need to end all the **** talking a get back to just fighting.


 Khabib has to make it to the fight first. If Ferguson can stop Khabib's take downs he can win but I don't know if that is possible. Khabib might be the best there has ever been when it comes to ground control. Although Tony is pretty slick on the ground. Those 10th planet guys are not your normal BJJ practitioners. They drill odd submissions from odd positions. Should be a good one.

Connor is legit at 145. Think he gets mauled by Khabib and Ferguson at 155 though.


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, legitimate boxers would take them out. There is a reason boxers wear gloves, it is because they could cause far too much damage w/o them.

Can't see anyone in that other stuff having a career.


----------



## JustJeff

Been a weird march. Weird winter for that matter. About half our annual snowfall and the last few weeks have been sunny and nary a flake of snow. Everyone has been doing wood while the ground is still frozen. I split for a while last night but the wind was cold. Jammed a piece of plywood on my tractor as a wind break. Went down to -8 C last night so I’m not in a hurry to get out there this morning. A cousin called last night and says he has two big dead elm for me. We will see, sometimes big means 12”


----------



## James Miller

If you put an mma guy in a boxing match he loses. Old man Maywether proved that with conor. In the cage no pure boxer makes it out of the first round against someone with high level kicks or a good ground game. Choked out or crippled by leg kicks in under 3 minutes.


----------



## nighthunter

No scrounging for me lately to busy building a new firewood shed, it's 12'x30' so It will take some filling


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> If you put an mma guy in a boxing match he loses. Old man Maywether proved that with conor. In the cage no pure boxer makes it out of the first round against someone with high level kicks or a good ground game. Choked out or crippled by leg kicks in under 3 minutes.


Talk about crippled, I dropped a split on my instep last night while splitting. I said some stuff and hopped around in a circle for a minute then was fine. Woke up at five am and my foot is killing me! I’ll live but dang!


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> No scrounging for me lately to busy building a new firewood shed, it's 12'x30' so It will take some filling View attachment 641972


Nice shed! Can’t build anything bigger than 100sqft here without a permit. Are you in Ireland?


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> Nice shed! Can’t build anything bigger than 100sqft here without a permit. Are you in Ireland?


yeah in Ireland, technically I need government permission to build it, but there's a loop hole where if it looks like it's bolted to concrete, it's classed as a movable structure and I don't need permission for that


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Who's Your pick in Khabib/Ferguson? McGregor was the down fall of UFC in my mind feeding him midgets at 145 and acting like he's amazing. If he fought at 155 his whole career he'd be just another also ran. They need to end all the **** talking a get back to just fighting.


Bring back the days of Randy Couture, Matt Hughes, Royce Gracie and Chuck Liddell. No BS. To quote the old Nike commercial, Just Do It! I know Dana White did a great job of making the UFC big but going the way of WWE sucks.


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> yeah in Ireland, technically I need government permission to build it, but there's a loop hole where if it looks like it's bolted to concrete, it's classed as a movable structure and I don't need permission for that


We are planning a trip to Ireland in October. Got a friend at school in limerick but plan to do some sightseeing. Any advice on things to do is appreciated.


----------



## nighthunter

So you


JustJeff said:


> We are planning a trip to Ireland in October. Got a friend at school in limerick but plan to do some sightseeing. Any advice on things to do is appreciated.


so you'll be in limerick then, it's a nice city with plenty to see and do but if was in the mood for a real Irish pub, visit jimmy the Mills in Co Tipperary, its only open on a Thursday, it's full of locals that play trad music, it's basically a front room of a house that has a bar, the barman gets paid in drink. It was voted best pub in Ireland for a while and theres no closing time, I could go on and on, definitely worth a visit


----------



## JustJeff

Very good. That sounds like fun.


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> Very good. That sounds like fun.


its hard to describe it properly but if you visit it, it's definitely 
worth the trip


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> If you put an mma guy in a boxing match he loses. Old man Maywether proved that with conor. In the cage no pure boxer makes it out of the first round against someone with high level kicks or a good ground game. Choked out or crippled by leg kicks in under 3 minutes.


Correct. You’re probably not going to out strike a boxer, he’ll take your head off. The boxer isn’t versed to defend a wheel house kick, a rear naked choke and on his back he would be a turtle.


----------



## MustangMike

Boxers have always been under rated. However, notice that full contact Karate (aka kick boxing) is about 90% boxing, and they REQUIRE them to kick or they loose. Why is that??? They don't have to require boxers to throw jabs or left hooks or straight rights??? Just sayin...


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> We are planning a trip to Ireland in October. Got a friend at school in limerick but plan to do some sightseeing. Any advice on things to do is appreciated.


A couple roots of my family tree come from Ireland. One of the lines is having a reunion in Thurles this summer unfortunately it’s not in the budget to go over.


----------



## JustJeff

It’s not in my budget either. A new log split was but my wife put the kaibosh on that and over thenpond we go!


----------



## nighthunter

svk said:


> A couple roots of my family tree come from Ireland. One of the lines is having a reunion in Thurles this summer unfortunately it’s not in the budget to go over.


I'm only a 10min drive from Thurlas


----------



## svk

If you know any Doherty’s (or similar spelling) then they are probably related to me.


----------



## nighthunter

svk said:


> If you know any Doherty’s (or similar spelling) then they are probably related to me.


afraid not


----------



## muddstopper

Did a little parts scrounging this week. Noting to bragg about, but SVK, you might want to stop by next time you visit your Uncle. I think I can end up with 4 runners out of the mess.


Bunches of 51 and 55 parts in the basket. Did find what I think is a jred 490 cyl that looks good enough to reuse if someone is needing one. Piston might be in the box, I havent dug into the bottom yet and there are bags of small parts.


Closed port. Does have some scaring, but I think it is just aluminum transfer. I'll clean it up and take a few pic of the insides. I actually thought it was a closed port 55cyl when I first saw it, but 55 piston wont fit in it. Measures 44.93mm.
And then there is this jewel, looks almost new, has good compression but didnt crank. I havent checked it out yet


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Did a little parts scrounging this week. Noting to bragg about, but SVK, you might want to stop by next time you visit your Uncle. I think I can end up with 4 runners out of the mess.
> View attachment 642132
> 
> Bunches of 51 and 55 parts in the basket. Did find what I think is a jred 490 cyl that looks good enough to reuse if someone is needing one. Piston might be in the box, I havent dug into the bottom yet and there are bags of small parts.View attachment 642133
> View attachment 642134
> 
> Closed port. Does have some scaring, but I think it is just aluminum transfer. I'll clean it up and take a few pic of the insides. I actually thought it was a closed port 55cyl when I first saw it, but 55 piston wont fit in it. Measures 44.93mm.
> And then there is this jewel, looks almost new, has good compression but didnt crank. I havent checked it out yetView attachment 642135


Nice. I still have two cases and a cylinder. Plus the runner that needs bar studs and it’s ready to roll.


----------



## LondonNeil

NFL, aussie rules.... both spend more time holding the ball than kicking it, how is that football? Entertaining sports yes, just seem oddly named. Football is soccer. I'm a fan of Tottenham Hotspur, a north London club. you'll see their home soon, they are building a new stadium currently and it includes a retractable pitch with astro turf NFL pitch beneath and big NFL standard changing rooms, as Spurs have a contract to host 2 NFL games per regular season for several years. first game, seahawks vs raiders, week 6. 

http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/nfl/

Spurs fans suspect, and hope (as it will generate money for the club) that Spurs will be in pole position to home the expected London franchise, whenever it comes.

Out of interest, how big are the NFL stadiums in general? capacity I mean. The still to be named new Spurs stadium will seat 62000, think that is the 2nd or 3rd biggest in the premier league, but I'm guessing small compared to NFL stadia. Also out of interest, how much does a season ticket to an NFL team cost? New stadium for Spurs means new an much increased ticket prices, there are some cheaper but its not until £1000 or £1100ish that a decent number of seats in the price range exist, that's for 19 league matches. I'll be watching on the TV mostly!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> NFL, aussie rules.... both spend more time holding the ball than kicking it, how is that football? Entertaining sports yes, just seem oddly named. Football is soccer. I'm a fan of Tottenham Hotspur, a north London club. you'll see their home soon, they are building a new stadium currently and it includes a retractable pitch with astro turf NFL pitch beneath and big NFL standard changing rooms, as Spurs have a contract to host 2 NFL games per regular season for several years. first game, seahawks vs raiders, week 6.
> 
> http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/nfl/
> 
> Spurs fans suspect, and hope (as it will generate money for the club) that Spurs will be in pole position to home the expected London franchise, whenever it comes.
> 
> Out of interest, how big are the NFL stadiums in general? capacity I mean. The still to be named new Spurs stadium will seat 62000, think that is the 2nd or 3rd biggest in the premier league, but I'm guessing small compared to NFL stadia. Also out of interest, how much does a season ticket to an NFL team cost? New stadium for Spurs means new an much increased ticket prices, there are some cheaper but its not until £1000 or £1100ish that a decent number of seats in the price range exist, that's for 19 league matches. I'll be watching on the TV mostly!


i only watch soccer when the the USA teams are involved for a championship, i like Aussies rules football over NFL. Seems like it's more brutal. but then i guess them guy's are tougher down under with all the nasty critters the have.


----------



## dancan

Well , the "Honey Do" list was long today but I did get a chance to sneak out this afternoon 






I'm gonna save that big old pine for another day , it was blowing around 35 mph today with a windthrill of around 10F.
The surveyors cut this pine blowdown 




Still good so I'll pick it up on another run 




Grabbed a dead standing birch besides it 




There was a nice dead spruce blowdown not too far in 




Good and solid 




So I rigged the pulley and hauled it out 




The 2 leaning maples in that pic ,,, well ,




I hauled that hitch out and then had to go rescue a garbage can that was pinned down by a tamarack 




After the garbage can was safe I brought the tamarack home 





It was a productive afternoon , gots plenty more to haul out yet 






2 big spruce in that pic


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> NFL, aussie rules.... both spend more time holding the ball than kicking it, how is that football? Entertaining sports yes, just seem oddly named. Football is soccer. I'm a fan of Tottenham Hotspur, a north London club. you'll see their home soon, they are building a new stadium currently and it includes a retractable pitch with astro turf NFL pitch beneath and big NFL standard changing rooms, as Spurs have a contract to host 2 NFL games per regular season for several years. first game, seahawks vs raiders, week 6.
> 
> http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/nfl/
> 
> Spurs fans suspect, and hope (as it will generate money for the club) that Spurs will be in pole position to home the expected London franchise, whenever it comes.
> 
> Out of interest, how big are the NFL stadiums in general? capacity I mean. The still to be named new Spurs stadium will seat 62000, think that is the 2nd or 3rd biggest in the premier league, but I'm guessing small compared to NFL stadia. Also out of interest, how much does a season ticket to an NFL team cost? New stadium for Spurs means new an much increased ticket prices, there are some cheaper but its not until £1000 or £1100ish that a decent number of seats in the price range exist, that's for 19 league matches. I'll be watching on the TV mostly!


Average seating for the entire NFL is 72,000. Average price is another animal. Tried to find you that answer but couldn’t find straight answers. Here in Pittsburgh the cheapest season ticket is $1200 and there is a waiting list.


----------



## woodchip rookie

College footbal seems bigger than NFL. "The Shoe" (OSU Stadium) in Columbus, Ohio is the 4th largest stadium. ON THE PLANET. Holding 105,000 people. If you have never been in that stadium when QB throws a TD pass you have no idea how loud it is. You think you are yelling but cant hear your own voice.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got home from work, pulled the splitter out and put it up to the back of the truck so I could see how much of a drop hitch I would need to make the splitter level so I could just leave it hooked to the truck. Home Depot didn't have it. Walmart did. Lame. Swapped hitches, drug the splitter to town to put gas in it then did circles in the yard trying to get the right configuration for splitting. That thing is serious. Split a wagon full then put my toys away. Just wanted to test. But I could have went all night. That thing is a breeze to use. And fast. No need for a supersplit. I cant outrun this thing. Not by myself anyway. I see a 4WD utility quad in my future though. Something to drag the splitter and the wagon. And have a plow. I had a Yamaha Wolverine years ago but never really used it for utility. Just recreation. I cant justify having a quad just as a toy but if it was a "multi-role fighter" then thats a different story...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Got home from work, pulled the splitter out and put it up to the back of the truck so I could see how much of a drop hitch I would need to make the splitter level so I could just leave it hooked to the truck. Home Depot didn't have it. Walmart did. Lame. Swapped hitches, drug the splitter to town to put gas in it then did circles in the yard trying to get the right configuration for splitting. That thing is serious. Split a wagon full then put my toys away. Just wanted to test. But I could have went all night. That thing is a breeze to use. And fast. No need for a supersplit. I cant outrun this thing. Not by myself anyway. I see a 4WD utility quad in my future though. Something to drag the splitter and the wagon. And have a plow. I had a Yamaha Wolverine years ago but never really used it for utility. Just recreation. I cant justify having a quad just as a toy but if it was a "multi-role fighter" then thats a different story...


I have a County Line splitter I pull around with my Suzuki King Quad. They were made for each other, much easier than the truck.


----------



## cantoo

Well the 2 green chippers headed to their new homes yesterday. In theory I made $1500 but in reality my wife got $1500 for her birthday. I got to see it for a second. Next time I have to cut out the middle man, she has quick fingers.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> I have a County Line splitter I pull around with my Suzuki King Quad. They were made for each other, much easier than the truck.


Did you mod the hitch to raise it up so the splitter is level or do you unhook it to use it?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Did you mod the hitch to raise it up so the splitter is level or do you unhook it to use it?


My splitting area isn’t level so if I pull in the right way the splitter is level and I leave it hooked up. It’s not that far off level tho. I bought a hitch a TSC. Dang close to level.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You were correct Cowboy, snow up in the hills. Maybe getting the fire going was the right decision after all.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Boxers have always been under rated. However, notice that full contact Karate (aka kick boxing) is about 90% boxing, and they REQUIRE them to kick or they loose. Why is that??? They don't have to require boxers to throw jabs or left hooks or straight rights??? Just sayin...



K1 guys get very good at defending kicks. You still see many knockouts via head kicks but also if the fighter is bad at defending the kick they will chop them down and fighters do win via leg kicks or rib kicks.

James Toney was a terrific boxer that got strangled when he tried to fight mma. Don't know of any boxers that wouldn't get crushed in the octagon very quickly. But it goes both ways. Very few MMA fighters would last more than a few rounds against a good boxer.


----------



## Marine5068

JustJeff said:


> I saw a rocket stove on a tv show and never having heard of one, I looked it up. I thought it was a neat idea and thought if it works good enough, it could replace the Coleman stove on my fishing trips because fuel is just laying on the ground instead of hauling propane cans. In reality I’m probably just amusing myself and need to get busy finishing my other projects!


It is pretty neat though. I like that idea of not hauling propane cans around too and you're right about fuel laying around. 
I've done many years of back-country camping/fishing and used the local dried wood for our campfires.


----------



## Marine5068

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 641707
> View attachment 641708
> Saw this blown down white oak up the road and stopped and asked if I could have it. Yep. Note the saw hiding in the pic for reference, it’s an Echo Timberwolf.


Great score


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> Well the 2 green chippers headed to their new homes yesterday. In theory I made $1500 but in reality my wife got $1500 for her birthday. I got to see it for a second. Next time I have to cut out the middle man, she has quick fingers.
> View attachment 642185
> View attachment 642186


Our money is so colourful


----------



## James Miller

panolo said:


> K1 guys get very good at defending kicks. You still see many knockouts via head kicks but also if the fighter is bad at defending the kick they will chop them down and fighters do win via leg kicks or rib kicks.
> 
> James Toney was a terrific boxer that got strangled when he tried to fight mma. Don't know of any boxers that wouldn't get crushed in the octagon very quickly. But it goes both ways. Very few MMA fighters would last more than a few rounds against a good boxer.


Crocop in my opinion was an ok striker but everyone feared those kicks. Right leg hospital left leg morgue. BJJ will take a boxer every time unless they get clipped on the way in. It's all high skill level stuff no matter what there trained to do. I'l watch boxing or mma .


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> You were correct Cowboy, snow up in the hills. Maybe getting the fire going was the right decision after all.
> 
> View attachment 642202



It was a bit borderline yesterday but the outside temps peaked at an overcast 12°C today. Fire is going again today but we'll let it burn out overnight. Back up into the 20's tomorrow.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> It was a bit borderline yesterday but the outside temps peaked at an overcast 12°C today. Fire is going again today but we'll let it burn out overnight. Back up into the 20's tomorrow.


About the same here on the other end of the Earth.
-7C at night and around +12C daytime high, but it's been real windy for over a week now so it feels a lot cooler out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Apart from when I’m at work I’ve only worn shorts and tee shirts for the last 6 months.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now thats funny.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/snw/d/polaris-sportsman-600-awd/6519425909.html


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Now thats funny.
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/snw/d/polaris-sportsman-600-awd/6519425909.html


I like "will trade for cash only"


----------



## LondonNeil

Dahmer said:


> Average seating for the entire NFL is 72,000. Average price is another animal. Tried to find you that answer but couldn’t find straight answers. Here in Pittsburgh the cheapest season ticket is $1200 and there is a waiting list.



That's for what, 8 games of regular season? Wow, quite a cost.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I had to delete my quote cause you beat me to it. The less mowing the better.


Hey James.
I think it's much like anything using equipment, the better the equipment the more I like doing the job. I have allergies and can't stand to push a mower around, but running the 60" exmark laser z around for a few hrs is good fun . 


James Miller said:


> View attachment 641840
> I decided since I couldn't work on my own firewood I'd help my brother with some stuff for his out door put. I got half way threw the pile and found these guys.View attachment 641843
> Decided I'd better split it all in hopes they freeze over night and proceeded to turn his yard into an ant grave yard.View attachment 641844
> Total about a half hours work. I told him to split it last year but he's lazy.View attachment 641845


I use my little propane torch and burn them all.
When I'm splitting I have it right by the splitter .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Who's Your pick in Khabib/Ferguson? McGregor was the down fall of UFC in my mind feeding him midgets at 145 and acting like he's amazing. If he fought at 155 his whole career he'd be just another also ran. They need to end all the **** talking a get back to just fighting.


Let them go old school octagon, no real rules/weight classes Gracie didn't back down from guys who were way above his "weight class", and often had them tapping out after being on the ground for quite some time, these days they would call a fight long before that and he would have lost.


Dahmer said:


> Bring back the days of Randy Couture, Matt Hughes, Royce Gracie and Chuck Liddell. No BS. To quote the old Nike commercial, Just Do It! I know Dana White did a great job of making the UFC big but going the way of WWE sucks.


Back in the day .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Uhg! Skunk was in the wood shed within the past 2 days. Welcome to spring!


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Did a little parts scrounging this week. Noting to bragg about, but SVK, you might want to stop by next time you visit your Uncle. I think I can end up with 4 runners out of the mess.
> View attachment 642132
> 
> Bunches of 51 and 55 parts in the basket. Did find what I think is a jred 490 cyl that looks good enough to reuse if someone is needing one. Piston might be in the box, I havent dug into the bottom yet and there are bags of small parts.View attachment 642133
> View attachment 642134
> 
> Closed port. Does have some scaring, but I think it is just aluminum transfer. I'll clean it up and take a few pic of the insides. I actually thought it was a closed port 55cyl when I first saw it, but 55 piston wont fit in it. Measures 44.93mm.
> And then there is this jewel, looks almost new, has good compression but didnt crank. I havent checked it out yetView attachment 642135


Nice scrounge .
The one looks to be a closed port in the pile.
This one, look at the top of the cylinder, the pointed corners where the OP is round on the curved portion.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Let them go old school octagon, not real rules/weight classes Gracie didn't back down from guys who were way above his "weight class", and often had them tapping out after being on the ground for quite some time, these days they would call a fight long before that and he would have lost.
> 
> Back in the day .


The Gracies ruled UFC and Pride until they ran into Sakuraba AKA the Gracie Hunter. Stand up fighters didn't stand a chance. They should use Pride rules in the UFC. I'd rather watch a stand up war like Lawler/MacDonald 2 by far the best fight the UFC has ever had. Then Khabib maul a guy against the cage for 5 rounds. The way he controls people on the ground is amazing. The Johnson and Barboza fights only got out of round 1 cause he let them.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I got back to this wagon load of scrounged wood today,







And got started splitting it,






Having a good 4-way wedge sure speeds things up,






If they were too heavy, they got ripped with my 268xp and then put on the splitters beam,






And S   N I had a nice pile of oak, about 2 cords in all!






Now it's time to get that wagon loaded again!

SR


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Let them go old school octagon, not real rules/weight classes Gracie didn't back down from guys who were way above his "weight class", and often had them tapping out after being on the ground for quite some time, these days they would call a fight long before that and he would have lost.
> 
> Back in the day .



Royce got to use his gi in early UFC. People had never seen a lapel choke and before you knew it the lights were out. He was so good at taking the slightest mistake and using it against them. However the sport evolved and he had trouble once they removed his gi. He got destroyed by Matt Hughes. Royce is in my eyes one of the top 3 guys to ever step foot in there. His early success usually giving up 100+ pounds was a thing of beauty.


----------



## panolo

On another note it feels like I threw a complete game. My buddy was loading the super split and I was running it and throwing/sliding splits in a pile. I couldn't keep up so we split into the bobcat snow bucket and dumped it after my arm started to feel like jello. It really is as advertised. You can split as fast as you can load it.


----------



## farmer steve

Sawyer Rob said:


> I got back to this wagon load of scrounged wood today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got started splitting it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a good 4-way wedge sure speeds things up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were too heavy, they got ripped with my 268xp and then put on the splitters beam,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And S   N I had a nice pile of oak, about 2 cords in all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to get that wagon loaded again!
> 
> SR


nice Duetz ? Rob. and a nice pile of wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Pant pant pant! Just finished my cardio workout in the fiskars gym. Only spent half an hour but the pile is growing steady as she goes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Gettin homesteadish over here..


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Gettin homesteadish over here..


Might want to scrounge up some skids to stack on. I cut them in half. Keeps the wood from wicking up moisture from the ground.
Sweet looking splitter by the way!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Theres 2x4's under the logs


----------



## Sawyer Rob

farmer steve said:


> nice Duetz ? Rob. and a nice pile of wood.


 Thanks Steve, I really like my little Deutz,







It's SUPER fuel efficient and totally reliable...

SR


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Gettin homesteadish over here..



Looks like you have a fair bit to do. That splitter will be just about run in by the time you're done.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I'll admit it. I'm now a bit past my prime. But today I managed to give two ladies a good load of hard wood. For free! Not massive loads for sure, gotta save up a bit for Cowgirl. Still, I'm sure it's appreciated. 

First up, I have a client who is going through an unpleasant divorce. The last time a court date came up for decisions to be made on the settlement, estranged husband doesn't show up to court. The case then gets put to the back of the cue and the costs for her are $4000! Four grand! Anyway, she's out of wood and the reverse cycle is out of action so in the cold snap of the last few days she and her two nearly adult children got cold. She would refuse if I offered her wood so I just took a load around while she was at work. One of her sons was at home sick and he helped me unload. Nice dry peppermint. It was a ridge tree and a bit harder and denser than usual, then had two summers in the shed facing the sun. Should be good to go. Here it was in Sept 2016.




And here is some of it today.




After dropping that off, I went to cut up some branches off a downed tree next to the current residence of the Lady Farmer. The branches are on the road side of the fence. I had an ulterior motive in that I wanted to test out Cowgirl's monkey saw. It had had a hiccup when I got it where the throttle thingmajig was knocked loose in transit and got stuck under the choke doohickey. My mate put it back together for me since I don't know what I'm doing inside saws. These branches have been down for a while and it was a bit of a mess. 







So I ran the monkey saw for the first time and it purred along sweetly. Light as and good power for a micro saw. A few more tanks through it and it'll be really good. 




Then without warning, the trigger goes dead. Nothing. Throttle thingmajig has come loose again. Dammit. Luckily, I brought the 460 workhorse along for the ride. 




It never lets me down and made short work of this stuff. I could certainly feel the weight after using the monkey saw though. I didn't cut a full load since I was about out of time but it's better than nothing. I'm sure the Lady Farmer will enjoy my wood nonetheless. Not sure about the species, some sort of eucalypt. Should go ok.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like you have a fair bit to do. That splitter will be just about run in by the time you're done.


I'm not splitting any more till burn season is totally done. I need my wagon and wheelbarrow to move/store dry wood but I need them to move fresh split stuff also. So I guess it's still harvest season for a couple more weeks. TO THE SAWZ!!


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm not splitting any more till burn season is totally done. I need my wagon and wheelbarrow to move/store dry wood but I need them to move fresh split stuff also. So I guess it's still harvest season for a couple more weeks. TO THE SAWZ!!


I know the feeling, although for me it's due to the lawn being a swamp. It's started to dry rapidly though whenever we get a few days without rain, the trees are waking up and starting to suck up the water. In the mean time it's been collection, and stack temporarily on the patio.


----------



## Jeffrey

Saturday Scrounge Same Place, Different Time

I went back to the municipal wood dump and cut another load of wood. Filled the entire bed this time.


----------



## LondonNeil

That is NOT filled. @dancan needed to teach vehicle filling in isle #3 please, Dancan to isle #3.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> That is NOT filled. @dancan needed to teach vehicle filling in idle #3 please, Dancan to isle #3.


i figured from the make/model of the truck that was considered full.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i figured from the make/model of the truck that was considered full.



You and Bud also thought we should put another bucket load in here. You and Dancan my have the same definition of loaded.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 642571
> You and Bud also thought we should put another bucket load in here. You and Dancan my have the same definition of loaded.


Four 20 ounce IPA's and I'm pretty loaded.


----------



## Jeffrey

Well, it was only me doing the work and we had a Neighborhood progressive dinner in the evening so I couldn't tire myself out too much. There was another log that was around 20" at the base tapering to 14" lying there. I could have wrapped a chain around it and used my truck to pull it on top of some old telephone polls lying there and start cutting rounds. I'll know better next time.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hopefully it's an easy fix and you get that saw sorted, Cowboy. After a long wait it's a shame it wasn't 100% out of the box so you could get stuck in and become confident in it from the get go.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Four 20 ounce IPA's and I'm pretty loaded.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Joe.  hope ya have a good one.  have another IPA on me.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Joe.  hope ya have a good one.  have another IPA on me.


i forgot. it's national Joe day too.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 642571
> You and Bud also thought we should put another bucket load in here. You and Dancan my have the same definition of loaded.


now that's a load!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Happy National Joe day and a B'day there Joe!


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> now that's a load!!!!!


Redneck powersteering. The best kind.


----------



## dancan

Front tires last longer lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

How about this?

https://columbus.craigslist.org/snw/d/14-honda-rincon-680-4x4/6517001508.html


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Happy National Joe day and a B'day there Joe!


Thanks guys, had a pretty good day, Joe.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Nice scrounge .
> The one looks to be a closed port in the pile.
> This one, look at the top of the cylinder, the pointed corners where the OP is round on the curved portion.


 Yep it is a closed port. Tore it down last night. Piston is toast and cyl is iffy. carb bolts stripped n the partition. The other cyl I have is also a closed port. I had forgotten the cp 55 used 45mm pistons. Rest of saws in box are 51's. Trying to decide whether I want to build a couple of CP 51's, or just convert the saws to 46mm OP's. Probably do one of each, might even try one of the new 46mm cp topends.


----------



## svk

Someone makes an AM closed port piston that is supposedly pretty good although not quite as good as the original CP piston which is mostly inobtanium.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Yep it is a closed port. Tore it down last night. Piston is toast and cyl is iffy. carb bolts stripped n the partition. The other cyl I have is also a closed port. I had forgotten the cp 55 used 45mm pistons. Rest of saws in box are 51's. Trying to decide whether I want to build a couple of CP 51's, or just convert the saws to 46mm OP's. Probably do one of each, might even try one of the new 46mm cp topends.


Bummer.
I just sold the pair of 55's I listed the other day, one is a CP, hopefully it's still good.


svk said:


> Someone makes an AM closed port piston that is supposedly pretty good although not quite as good as the original CP piston which is mostly inobtanium.


I have one I'll sell with the rest of the saw lol.
I also know where there is CP P&C for sale .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> How about this?
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/snw/d/14-honda-rincon-680-4x4/6517001508.html


Great quads. The earlier 680 model had issues with a gear in the trans, but the newer ones share that gear with the big red IIRC. The 650 Rincon's had some other trans problems, I've owned a few, but only for resale. One thing that is sweet is how smooth the ride is with the rear independent suspension.
The price isn't bad vs new, but out of my budget, but if I had your money I would have already bought it .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Great quads. The earlier 680 model had issues with a gear in the trans, but the newer ones share that gear with the big red IIRC. The 650 Rincon's had some other trans problems, I've owned a few, but only for resale. One thing that is sweet is how smooth the ride is with the rear independent suspension.
> The price isn't bad vs new, but out of my budget, but if I had your money I would have already bought it .


Haven't had time to go look at it in person


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Haven't had time to go look at it in person


Send them a response saying you'll take it and your shipper will be coming to pick it up.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> I just sold the pair of 55's I listed the other day, one is a CP, hopefully it's still good.
> 
> I have one I'll sell with the rest of the saw lol.
> I also know where there is CP P&C for sale .


Lil red barn has plenty of japanese cp pistons for the 45mm cp cyl. Meteor is selling a hybrid 46 mm cp p/c. I have read here on AS they work pretty well. The trick is to not put so much in one of these little saws you cant get your money back.


----------



## Marine5068

woodchip rookie said:


> Gettin homesteadish over here..


Lots of fat rounds to split. What kind of wood?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Marine5068 said:


> Lots of fat rounds to split. What kind of wood?


The biggest rounds are hackberry but I been cubing up big blocks of red oak. I got some ash, walnut, cherry, pine, osage, mulberry..ya know. Whatever. Want some?


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> The biggest rounds are hackberry but I been cubing up big blocks of red oak. I got some ash, walnut, cherry, pine, osage, mulberry..ya know. Whatever. Want some?


No Spruce?


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> No Spruce?



 

My exact thoughts. No spruce? Forget it.


----------



## Marine5068

woodchip rookie said:


> The biggest rounds are hackberry but I been cubing up big blocks of red oak. I got some ash, walnut, cherry, pine, osage, mulberry..ya know. Whatever. Want some?


It's all good burning there.
Get 'er split and stacked.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm not sure I would recognize a spruce tree if I saw one.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just looked it up. There were 2 big spruce trees on the property line that came down. 20"+. I now have spruce. Big ones.


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> Just looked it up. There were 2 big spruce trees on the property line that came down. 20"+. I now have spruce. Big ones.



Dancan will be right over. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, pretty soon I will have to move to a new scrounging spot, as the one I'm at now is getting thinned out,







And HERE is where it's all ending up,






SR


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Dancan will be right over. [emoji51]


He better bring somethin bigger than a jeep.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, pretty soon I will have to move to a new scrounging spot, as the one I'm at now is getting thinned out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And HERE is where it's all ending up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Looks good Rob.
Hows the 562 running now.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

As I have been cutting, I have been rotating through what chainsaws I own,






so I only have about 5 tanks of fuel through it, but it's doing good.

SR


----------



## woodchip rookie

I like those bars. I have 16's on my 445/550.


----------



## tpence2177

James Miller said:


> View attachment 642571
> You and Bud also thought we should put another bucket load in here. You and Dancan my have the same definition of loaded.



Have had my Nissan hardbody loaded to the bump stops and past them several times lol we have had the bumpers almost dragging the ground a few times. Not recommended but Dad used to haul whole flats of bricks in ore hard body nissans. Could only go 25 mph but it got them home. 
Oh and have pulled a 17 ft bowrider boat with it on a few occasions. 70mph on the interstate no problem. Had to stop SUPER early with it though. They got the gearing right in those little 4 cylinders. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rarefish383

I picked up this little 150 a couple weeks ago for $5. All I was buying was the recoil for one of my Dad's old saws. When I got it home a put a shot of mix in the carb and it fired up, so I started thinking maybe I'd set it aside for awhile. Today it started raining, so I decided to tinker with it. I dumped the old fuel out, rinsed the tank a couple more times, put fuel in it. Put a shot of fuel in the carb and it started, put another primer shot in it and it kept running. Revs nice and fast, sits and idles, the only thing I can find wrong is the cork gasket on the fuel top is shot. I'm more pumped up about getting a new chain and playing with this one, than I was with the last brand new one I got. I've got to learn how to post video's, Imgur won't do it, Joe.


----------



## Lawdwaz

I had a blue XL150 YEARS ago. Dad gave it to me in the early 80's IIRC, think he bought it in the early 70's?? 

What a vibrating POS it was! My hand & fingers would swell up after 20 minutes running it. In hindsight, I guess it wasn't a POS, it ran pretty good. Good memories regardless........


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, the only way I know to post a vid is through youtube. A PITN, but it works.


----------



## woodchip rookie

or vimeo. Or facebook. But people without facebook cant see the vids


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks guys, I was thinking about the youtube route. Yes, it does shake, rattle, and roll. I want to do a drag race between it and my new Stihl 170.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers. The Lady who had the farm that I pillaged 70 odd cubes or 20 cord from last year is now on a nearby property, some treed but more difficult to access. Still making noises that sound like "Winter is coming and I don't have any wood" and suchlike. Obviously I still feel grateful enough for cutting craploads on her old farm to go out and see what's on the new property. No wood for ol' Cowboy though, it's all for her. I'm not short on options though and realistically I can use the exercise so I look at it that way. I rehooked up the monkey saw throttle and loaded up all the boys in the car. 




Hilariously, after 8 years sitting idle and failing to fire in November when I last tried it, the MS310 farm boss fired up 4th pull once he got sight of the monkey saw. Someone's feeling threatened! It was a great day to be out and after driving around for a while we came across this dead standing peppermint. Didn't look that big because it was next to a two-headed blue gum that was two metres across at the base. 







The peppermint was about 28" at the base and Limby took care of business.







I gave the 310 a run for the first time in years and it chugged along. When I pulled out the 241 though, there was no comparison, it made the 310 look like an anaemic wuss. What a sweet little saw Cowgirl has! It was great until it died again. I probably should have had a closer look at it before but found a bit of an issue down the handle end. I think that black thing is meant to be attached to that white thing and there seems to be some black stuff missing that should fit in that white groove. Same on the other side. I hope I didn't make that too technical. 







I can't believe that Randy would have cocked that up so I am blaming Australian Customs for breaking it, probably took it apart looking for smuggled goods or something. They would say of course that that is how it was when they got it. How's the accountability?




Anyway, finished the job with Limby and used the 460 down the smaller end. Peppermint is pretty good for splitting but the Lady Farmer doesn't have the arms to knock it apart so I cut and split and she loaded the trailer. Mostly used the fiskars, needed the 8lber to smash up some branchy bits. Ended up with three loads in the trailer back to the house, a cord all up. 




I feel like I've done my good deed for the day. There's still a little left of this tree out there and a few other dead limbs and whatnot lying around that area. Most of the trees are blue gums though and they don't die off and fall over anywhere near as often as peppermint and once they're dry they are so hard they are murder on your gear. Prolly another two loads of easily accessible stuff in this area though, might get out there Monday.


----------



## Marine5068

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, pretty soon I will have to move to a new scrounging spot, as the one I'm at now is getting thinned out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And HERE is where it's all ending up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


You've got a few good piles there Rob, now you just need it stacked.
I've been doing a little interior work on the house as I have the man flu, but it's going on 4 weeks now and getting some strength back.
I haven't been this sick in over ten years I bet.
Can't wait to get back to cutting wood again.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good work cowboy.

I must say, I look enviously at those splits as I have to work so much harder for my ickle stoves. I'd cut each of yours in half and split them 3 or 4 times more!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Marine5068 said:


> You've got a few good piles there Rob, now you just need it stacked.
> I've been doing a little interior work on the house as I have the man flu, but it's going on 4 weeks now and getting some strength back.
> I haven't been this sick in over ten years I bet.
> Can't wait to get back to cutting wood again.


 I hope you get over your flu soon...

I leave the splits in those piles until next summer, then they will be put in half cord boxes to "finish off", for next winters burn season...






When the boxes are needed, they are very easy to move with my tractor,






SR


----------



## turnkey4099

Is it considered a legitimate scrounge to leave the house with 4 saws and return with 5?
Out to my cutting site with Stihl MS362, 441, 193T and Echo CS 303T. I bought the Echo last year as my 193T was at the saw hospital. Echo was a total failure. Day one with it was okay, didn't cut as fast as the Stihl but not badly so. day2 fired up and cut brush, shut down to pile brush. Coulnd not get it to fire. Back to the dealer. Wash, rinse, repeat all last year never got it to fire after shutting it down after the first use. Fired up just fine at dealer.

Thursday out to cut to try the Echo for the last time before returning it. 

193t grabbed a limb and yanked saw, chain brake set but wouldn't release. Grabbed the Echo as backup.YAY! ran fine

Today fired up, cut brush/piled/ picked up Echo - no fire. Then cut with 193T, sat it down idling and chain brake set again, no release. 

So I bagged the cutting for the day, took Stihl to dealer (he called when I got home said it was the bar had a crack causing the problem - I'll pick it up Monday and take the Echo back to that deale, it'll stay there.

So with two tophandles down I still needed a backup. Just a block up the street was Husky dealer. T425 jumped in the trunk.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> took Stihl to dealer (he called when I got home said it was the bar had a crack causing the problem


Confused - cracked guide bar kept the saw from firing up?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

It’s not he echo that wouldn’t fire up. The crack on the 193 was the problem with the chain brake not releasing.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Good work cowboy.
> 
> I must say, I look enviously at those splits as I have to work so much harder for my ickle stoves. I'd cut each of yours in half and split them 3 or 4 times more!



Thanks Neil. 

That is a fair bit more work you have to do, and you're losing a few % of your BTUs to saw chips. At least the splitting part is relatively easy with this stuff. With the bigger rounds I put three splits parallel across each round, about 3-4 hits each so the round is in four slices, then split at right angles to give square shaped splits which took one hit apiece, 14 bits all up. These splits are about 4-6 inches thick and 12 inches long to fit the Lady's heater. I was able to split faster than she could load in the trailer, gotta love peppermint for that. For my heater I like them about 15 inches long and anywhere up to 12 inches thick which is the fattest that will fit through the door though I like to have a range sizes on hand from 4 inches up.


----------



## dancan

I can run 27" long and the door is 12"x 12" but that size is not practical because even though the burn chamber is polly 20" in diameter you always have something in there burning .
Beauty day here today so I shot over to my friends place that we had dropped a bunch of trees so he could make a back yard .
Since green oak is heavy I blocked up the stems and split them to make the carry easier .




Yup , block , split , file then repeat , daum yard trees 




I had plenty already down the the next thing I know ...




My buddy is up there with my saw , 4 more maples came down this afternoon lol
I got the trailer with all the oak that I blocked and split up but was running out of time so to make it a proper scrounge load ...




I filled the last row with some nice spruce that we had blocked up the last time we were there 
It was a good afternoon , my buddy was happy , the trees fell where we wanted , we did have a rope in a couple just for the extra safety factor because of powerlines .


----------



## Cowboy254

It just ain't a proper scrounge without spruce.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Burning some spruce right now! Smells great in the wood box.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Confused - cracked guide bar kept the saw from firing up?
> 
> Philbert


No, the cracked bar somehow caused the Stihl to lock up. The Echo was the one with the starting problem.


----------



## woodchip rookie

He had a Stihl and an Echo go down. Twice. So he bought a Husky.


----------



## Marine5068

dancan said:


> I can run 27" long and the door is 12"x 12" but that size is not practical because even though the burn chamber is polly 20" in diameter you always have something in there burning .
> Beauty day here today so I shot over to my friends place that we had dropped a bunch of trees so he could make a back yard .
> Since green oak is heavy I blocked up the stems and split them to make the carry easier .
> 
> View attachment 643533
> 
> 
> Yup , block , split , file then repeat , daum yard trees
> 
> View attachment 643535
> 
> 
> I had plenty already down the the next thing I know ...
> 
> View attachment 643538
> 
> 
> My buddy is up there with my saw , 4 more maples came down this afternoon lol
> I got the trailer with all the oak that I blocked and split up but was running out of time so to make it a proper scrounge load ...
> 
> View attachment 643539
> 
> 
> I filled the last row with some nice spruce that we had blocked up the last time we were there
> It was a good afternoon , my buddy was happy , the trees fell where we wanted , we did have a rope in a couple just for the extra safety factor because of powerlines .


Looks like my backyard. All rocky and stuff.
Lots of nice Red oak there. Great firewood after it seasons about two years, but great fuel.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> He had a Stihl and an Echo go down. Twice. So he bought a Husky.



If this one fails I'll get deparate and try a Pull-on or Crapsman


----------



## woodchip rookie

I still have the little Poulan 3314 that I bought brand new in 2006. Sat in the shed for several years at a time. Dumped old fuel, reload, run. Then I started scrounging. It cut 3yrs worth of firewood that I will burn through the last of NEXT winter. None of the Huskys that I have now touched any of that wood. And it still runs.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> If this one fails I'll get deparate and try a Pull-on or Crapsman


A 2300 or s25 would out last the stihl and echo combined.


----------



## Cowboy254

I headed out to give the Lady Farmer some more wood today. Not many pics since she was mocking me taking pics of my wood. I'm not convinced she fully understands male needs - specifically, the need to take pics of his chainsawing and post them on the interweb. 

Anyway, I split up the rest of the peppermint rounds from the other day and cleaned up a couple of fallen branches from the neighbouring blue gum. That made up the first trailer load. I used the 310 with a freshly sharpened chain and it did ok on the blue gum until the branch got to 12 inches then it was very slow going. The last few cuts I did with the 460 which ate it up. 




Nearby there was a long straight fallen blue gum. About 3 inches at the end and about 14 at the base which is deceptively far away. The round propped under the log was about a third of the way along from where I took the pic. In @dancan 's words, it was long, straight....and hers. 




Good BTUs in this though and nice and dry. The semi-chisel on the 460 made it cope a lot better with this hard stuff than with full chisel. With the log being dry it had started to crack along its length which made splitting the rounds much less of a pain than blue gum normally is. I halved the rounds too big to fit straight in the firebox with generally only one hit from the 8lber. 




The blue gum is more ashy than peppermint but has better BTUs so peppermint through the day and blue gum at night should go well. I've cut about 7 cubes for her in the last week, will hopefully get out and cut a bit for me this week. Nice day all the same and it's good to get a bit of 2-stroke exhaust in the lungs and sawdust up the nose. Makes me feel like a man again.


----------



## LondonNeil

Looks like your other woman has got you doing her chores there cowboy.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> A 2300 or s25 would out last the stihl and echo combined.


James, I love those little 25's, I guess we started using them in the late 70's. A few pages back you said you'd like an old Homelite, but it would have to come cheap. I got the little 150 Automatic for $5, dumped the old fuel, filled it up with fresh, primed it and it runs so well I cut two little trailer loads of Cherry with it Saturday morning. Now I'm going to start grabbing some of the little ones I used to pass on. My old rule of thumb was at least a 24"bar, and 70CC's. I will still only get ones that are old enough that I remember using them or older, Joe.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> A 2300 or s25 would out last the stihl and echo combined.


I have a 2000 and 2300. Takes a year to pull fuel through those long lines when they have been sitting but they are awesome little saws once running.


----------



## James Miller

I've got this one on the bench waiting for me to the grind up a socket to make a clutch removal. Those screws above the clutch and flywheel are at the worst spots.


----------



## James Miller

Got all the stuff from Steve's scrounge spot put on the racks today. 5 different kinds of wood there any guesses what they are?


----------



## James Miller

I think this is poplar. Wish ma nature would have taken it down with the wind storm a few weeks ago. Starting to drop branches pretty regular.
Cleared this out of the driveway today.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here is my little scrounge of Maple this morning. It was more a get out and do something before the snowballs started falling.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a really nice day today, so it was a good day to cut some firewood!

My helper came over, so we hooked the wagon behind the tractor and pulled it out back, to my stockpile of "scrounged wood" and got started cutting,







You can cut a LOT of wood pretty fast with the tractor doing all the heavy lifting,






So it wasn't too long and we had a full wagon!






"Johnny" really kicked azz again today,






So we hooked the wagon back up to the tractor and headed to where I do my splitting,






We ran EVERYTHING through the 4-way wedge,






and it didn't take too long before the wagon was empty,






and we had another two cord pile of NICE oak splits...

AND, there's STILL another load left in our "scrounge pile" too,






and even more in the woods to skid out yet, but that's work for another day!

SR


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Looks like your other woman has got you doing her chores there cowboy.



My sense of obligation might evaporate fairly quickly if there's no beer in it for me .


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> 5 different kinds of wood there any guesses what they are?



Oak, Ash, Dogwood, Cherry + Maple or Elm???


----------



## MustangMike

Change that last one to Locust!!!


----------



## dancan

I don't see no spruce ...


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Change that last one to Locust!!!


Ash,Cherry,Locust,Maple and Hickory.


----------



## dancan

See , I was right !


----------



## MustangMike

OK, thought I saw some small Dogwood in there!


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> I don't see no spruce ...


I don' think we have spruce around here.


----------



## tpence2177

Pressure washing, mowing, and finishing the screened in porch for me for the next week or two, so no scrounging for a little while for me.... 

Oh but hopefully getting an old cast iron troybilt rear tine tiller soon. So add getting a garden planted onto that list too lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Howdy scroungers. Been too long since I was cutting logs, making firewood but am finally back at it. Cellular signal is crap though so will do a mass pictorial posting blitz in a few weeks when back in civilisation. Best news so far is how much of an angry freak of a saw the mmws 261 is. It is asking for more with 18" bar buried in dry gum. It even stands up on 24" 3/8 .063 in the same gum if I don't lean on it and keep rakers at a sane height. Amazing. Feels like that crazy hot chick ya dated in highschool that performed really well but on the back of your mind you're waiting for her to blow up any minute without warning because it seems too good to last. Don't tell me ya don't know what I mean.

Only downside to the 261 is that I was used to the fuel economy of the stock Ryobi 241 and that is a pipe dream now the 261 has replaced it.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> OK, thought I saw some small Dogwood in there!


not unless he threw some on his truck off my pile when i wasn't looking.  i keep the dogwood under lock and key.



James Miller said:


> I don' think we have spruce around here.


there's a blue spruce in front of the house here James.


----------



## LondonNeil

While our uk woods are fairly different I've seen enough 'what wood?' posts on here to Be confident, James has firewood.


----------



## rarefish383

A little Off Topic. I hang out a little on a Pocket Knife collectors forum now and again. They have about 9000 members. Once a month a member will donate a knife as a give a way prize. For March, I donated an old fishing, bait cutting knife I never use. The guy that won the knife, lives in Moscow. I hope it's legal to ship this thing to him. I guess I'll find out soon, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> While our uk woods are fairly different I've seen enough 'what wood?' posts on here to Be confident, James has firewood.


There should be a best answer button.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Best news so far is how much of an angry freak of a saw the mmws 261 is



I love my little MMWS 261 Ver II saw with 18" 3/8 square filed. It punches well above it's weight. I'll often pull it out for limbing, then end up using it for much more!


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> I hang out a little on a Pocket Knife collectors forum now and again.



I got a few collectables, but can't prove all of em.

Have a Colt folding pocket knife (the handle splits).

Have a Gerber Folding Stag handle knife, very knurly, was one of 6 samples sent to the East Coast pre production, but don't know how to prove it (no S/N).

The big knife I use for hunting all the time is a Gerber specked by Cutlery Shop. The S/N is CS 00036.

Also have my Puma Bowie that my brother gave me when I was 16, so that is about 50 years old now. Again, nice stag horn on the handle.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> As I have been cutting, I have been rotating through what chainsaws I own,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I only have about 5 tanks of fuel through it, but it's doing good.
> 
> SR


Glad to hear she's working well for you Rob.
Nice score BTW.


----------



## muddstopper

My MIL gives me a knfe every year for my birthday and Christmas. She buys pretty, but not always usefull or collectable. Thats alright tho, I have a drawer full of knifes. Last Christmas, she picked up a Sabre folding knife. Now I generally think of sabre as a cheap, use it until it breaks, wire stripping do anything knife. I noticed on the blade this one was made in Italy. That makes it a collectable, albeit a cheap collectable. I guess i will just keep this one in its box and handit down to one of the grandkids. She also every now and then buys decent carry knifes. I carry a case trapper and sodbuster in my pocket all the time. I also carry a cattelmans three blade folder. I keep the two Case knifes razor sharp, I use them for cutting meat. The cattelman has a very fine point that is just right for digging out splinters out of my fingers.


----------



## svk

It's been a quite the year for me. Feels like Mr Murphy (not you Bill, the other one LOL) has been right behind me at every turn. Been out of town for several weeks longer than expected (not all bad since I am south where it is 74 today and the north is still getting pummeled with snow as we speak) but I am really ready to get back home now. 

To cut to the chase: my grandpa had a really nice Super EZ that my I let my cousin take after grandpa passed as I already had a few saws. That was back in the spring of 02' when we were cleaning out grandpa's stuff. I had reached out to my cousin a couple years ago to see if he wanted to sell it and he never answered me. I had asked my aunt (who I have an arms length relationship with after she raided my grandparent's house for all of the good stuff) about him and she and my other cousin just said that he didn't really talk to anyone any more.

On Sunday I get a text out of the blue wishing me a happy Easter from this cousin who i haven't seen since my grandma's funeral back in 2006. We went back and forth catching up and after a while I asked him about the saw. He said he has never ran it since he took it home and as soon as he can find it in his storage unit he will give it to me. So not holding my breath to see the saw anytime soon but it was great to reconnect as we were pretty close back before my grandparents died. I guess he doesn't have much contact with my aunt either which is not a huge surprise as she can be quite overbearing and has had her share of issues.


----------



## rarefish383

Similar story. When my wife's grandmother passed, I was asked if there was anything in her house that I wanted. At first I said no, then backed up and said yes, the old double bladed ax in the garage. Too late, my BIL already took it. I asked him if I could have it and he said "sure". He'd been digging out bushes around his newly bought house. Said he planned to chop roots with it till it broke, then scrasp it. So, I was lucky and got to bring it home, that's my prized American Beauty Double, Joe.


----------



## svk

Sadly it happens to most families.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Howdy scroungers. Been too long since I was cutting logs, making firewood but am finally back at it.



Well it's about time.

Only trouble is that you'll start posting up piles of firewood bigger than my house and make us all feel like lazy dweebs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

and make my piles look like piles of popsicle sticks....however lately I have been getting serious timber


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> I don' think we have spruce around here.



My heart felt condolence to you about your lack of spruce .


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> I love my little MMWS 261 Ver II saw with 18" 3/8 square filed. It punches well above it's weight. I'll often pull it out for limbing, then end up using it for much more!



Running a MMWS 261 Ver II saw would have to be up there with 'heating your home with firewood' in the list of life's little pleasures! Not that I've ever run a MMWS 261 Ver II


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, what goes around comes around. A couple who we have discounted our services to over the last couple of years own a dairy farm locally. The Khyber Pass fell out of the dairy industry a couple of years ago and they were under a bit of pressure. Things have picked up a bit now, I think. Anyway, they invited Cowlad around to have a play on the farm with the cows, dogs and 4-wheelers and me around for some scrounging! In her words, there are plenty of trees to clean up. I wasn't sure what that meant, if it meant it was a big mess or were on the side of a hill you'd need to be a mountain goat to traverse. So I went out (the farm is less than 10 minutes away) with Cowlad, the saws and trailer and found out that the trees mentioned were dead standing peppermints that had been pushed over with an excavator and dragged into the open. Score! So she says, "How about you take these ones here...




...and leave those ones over there for us". 




Beauty, I sez. All dead peppermints, my favourite of the local species. She refused all offers of mine to cut up some of the other wood for them. 




There were also a few burn piles about which had up to 12 inch stems in them and she was happy for me to pick those over too. With the monkey saw in saw hospital at the moment I figured they could wait for another time and got stuck into the trunks earmarked for me with Limby and the workhorse. More to come...


----------



## Cody

Jeffkrib said:


> Running a MMWS 261 Ver II saw would have to be up there with 'heating your home with firewood' in the list of life's little pleasures! Not that I've ever run a MMWS 261 Ver II



I'm rather content with a version I with the muffler opened up, so yeah, the later version being worked over would be rather enjoyable. I have yet to try square file, have too many chains to buy any more.


----------



## MustangMike

No need to buy any more, you can easily convert any full chisel chain to square file, I do it all the time.


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's another shot of some of the logs allocated to me this morning. 




So I got stuck in with the 460. 







Down the other end, the 661 was the weapon of choice.







I had to get going to get to work on time so I loaded up some of the bigger rounds. They were a bit oval shaped, about 20 inches the thin way and 26 inches the fat way. 




The best bit (or bits, actually) was that part way through, the farmer's wife and Cowlad drive up in the 4-wheeler. Cowlad had a 'Special Sentient Sammich' wrapped in foil for me for morning smoko. It is apparently a creation from Cartoon Network, a sammich with an egg whisked with cheese then fried with lashings of tomato sauce/ketchup then stuck in bread. Yum, yum. The other best bit is that the farmer's wife said that her husband said I could take the other trees as well, "Go your hardest". You know, those ones over there...




Score again! I know they look a bit straggly but they're great burning firewood and very pretty in the firebox with good coals and very little ash. The view from where I was working isn't bad either. Those mountains will be snow covered in a few months. I got another 3 or so cubes cut today to take home another time in addition to what's in the trailer and there's some more in these logs before I get started over there. All up, there's a full season's wood right there. 

I'm going to make sure I leave this area looking like an Augusta fairway so I get invited back next year.


----------



## LondonNeil

Score indeed!

Sandwich sounds good. I've been eating more eggs recently, my 2yo loves 'ping egg', a scrambled egg done in a mug in the microwave, 60 seconds of brrrrrrrrr, then ping, done. Or occasionally 58 seconds of brrrrrrrrr then pop! Oh sh**!, ping.

Good photos and scenery, I look forward to yours and Dan's the most, and always feel photos of a suburban London garden with a pile of logs doesn't quite match it somehow!


----------



## Oldmaple

svk said:


> It's been a quite the year for me. Feels like Mr Murphy (not you Bill, the other one LOL) has been right behind me at every turn. Been out of town for several weeks longer than expected (not all bad since I am south where it is 74 today and the north is still getting pummeled with snow as we speak) but I am really ready to get back home now.
> 
> To cut to the chase: my grandpa had a really nice Super EZ that my I let my cousin take after grandpa passed as I already had a few saws. That was back in the spring of 02' when we were cleaning out grandpa's stuff. I had reached out to my cousin a couple years ago to see if he wanted to sell it and he never answered me. I had asked my aunt (who I have an arms length relationship with after she raided my grandparent's house for all of the good stuff) about him and she and my other cousin just said that he didn't really talk to anyone any more.
> 
> On Sunday I get a text out of the blue wishing me a happy Easter from this cousin who i haven't seen since my grandma's funeral back in 2006. We went back and forth catching up and after a while I asked him about the saw. He said he has never ran it since he took it home and as soon as he can find it in his storage unit he will give it to me. So not holding my breath to see the saw anytime soon but it was great to reconnect as we were pretty close back before my grandparents died. I guess he doesn't have much contact with my aunt either which is not a huge surprise as she can be quite overbearing and has had her share of issues.


When my Father-in-law passed away I tried to stay out of the I want this, I want that game. Kind of took the leftovers. Had to talk my brother-in-law into keeping his dad's 20 gauge shotgun. Nothing special about it other than it was his fathers and I thought he should have it. Probably has never shot it.


----------



## Tree Feller

Got the rest of the White oak pulled out yesterday. This is the last one of 5 we cut. Need two good evenings or a Saturday and we will have it all split. At least two good 6X10 dump trail loads.


----------



## JustJeff

I guess it’s my turn. For a month the sun has been shining and I’ve been cutting wood and splitting while those south of us have been pounded by snow storms. Won’t be splitting for a while. 
Hubcaps on my work truck today. Roads were lovely!


----------



## dancan

No snow left over here but this weekend isn't looking good weatherwise for scrounging 
Let's hope that the weatherguessers get it wrong


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> No snow left over here but this weekend isn't looking good weatherwise for scrounging
> Let's hope that the weatherguessers get it wrong


calling for it here too. i''ll send the excess norf.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Spent most of the morning plowing snow. But did scrounge a rotten old white pine standing dead. Got 2 wheel barrows split probably 1 left. My umph ran out swinging the axe.


----------



## dancan

I've plowed 3 times all winter .


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I've plowed 3 times all winter .


Maybe 10 times for me. Usually a daily event in the winter. Been a low snow year for sure.


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, I just got home from Orillia. Was a pretty tough ride, white outs a lot of the way. I went Stayner way because of the 50 car pileup on the 400 in Barrie. I took Horseshoe Valley Road, they closed 26 from Barrie to the Valley road. There was about 20 cars piled up at the lights, 3 ambulances and cops everywhere. 10 more cars on the curve just before it. Was at least 10 more accidents with multiples from there to Stayner. Last one was right at the fertilizer plant corner. I just drove slow and in 4x4 and pulled over when I had lots of room.
No wood cutting here for awhile. I do have 200 logs piled up but too many other things need done anyway.


----------



## James Miller

Called this in on the way home earlier. If it falls the rest of the way it's taking the power lines with it. May go back tomorrow and see if they let it lay on the side of the road when they take it down.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I never plow. I dont have a plow. I have a shovel. Used it 3 times this year. Deepest snow I shovelled was about 3 inches.


----------



## MustangMike

We had a weird winter, very cold and some snow early, then warm in the middle, then moderate cold and several snows late in the season.

Lots of power outages, etc. Ironically, many of the Westchester repair crews were in Puerto Rico, so there were crews from Canada and other States fixing the service in Westchester!

Some folks w/o power for a week were mad the Gov had done a helicopter fly over in PR, but not in his own State!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> We had a weird winter, very cold and some snow early, then warm in the middle, then moderate cold and several snows late in the season.
> 
> Lots of power outages, etc. Ironically, many of the Westchester repair crews were in Puerto Rico, so there were crews from Canada and other States fixing the service in Westchester!
> 
> Some folks w/o power for a week were mad the Gov had done a helicopter fly over in PR, but not in his own State!


Well, consider the mindset of comrade governor....


----------



## Cody

No pictures but I took a few trees down in town today, had to rent a lift, trimmed a few up close to houses as well. One nice american elm that lost it's bark a couple years ago, some of it's iffy but I still got a solid cord and a half I think. Cut down a small ash tree, and have one more to cut tomorrow. 

We just got a few inches of snow on Monday, and then it dropped down to 8 degrees F over night so the ground was hard enough to work on, looks like more on Sunday but I rented the lift for a whole week so I'll be using it unless it's straight nasty out. 



MustangMike said:


> No need to buy any more, you can easily convert any full chisel chain to square file, I do it all the time.



I think this is probably the third time you've told me this, I usually look at the files to do so, then say no, you'll **** it up. I keep thinking I'll order a couple loops to see if I can do it by hand. Then again, I could find someone with a square grinder and send all my chisel chains to them, then I should still have two loops of semi for each bar size. I bet the 661 would love a 28" loop of square chisel and an 8 tooth sprocket.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I never plow. I dont have a plow. I have a shovel. Used it 3 times this year. Deepest snow I shovelled was about 3 inches.


My plow is a little slow, but it gets the job done.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> My plow is a little slow, but it gets the job done.


Gonna start calling you snowslinger now LOL.
Here's what I woke up to.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> No pictures but I took a few trees down in town today, had to rent a lift, trimmed a few up close to houses as well. One nice american elm that lost it's bark a couple years ago, some of it's iffy but I still got a solid cord and a half I think. Cut down a small ash tree, and have one more to cut tomorrow.
> 
> We just got a few inches of snow on Monday, and then it dropped down to 8 degrees F over night so the ground was hard enough to work on, looks like more on Sunday but I rented the lift for a whole week so I'll be using it unless it's straight nasty out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is probably the third time you've told me this, I usually look at the files to do so, then say no, you'll **** it up. I keep thinking I'll order a couple loops to see if I can do it by hand. Then again, I could find someone with a square grinder and send all my chisel chains to them, then I should still have two loops of semi for each bar size. I bet the 661 would love a 28" loop of square chisel and an 8 tooth sprocket.


I watched Mike touch up a chain at the PA GTG. I'd like to try it. Maybe get a 16" bar for the Del saw and do some experimenting for the races next time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Anybody had experience of Hawthorn? I can't find Density figure although the random ' what firewood is good' tables over the web (which never agree so I usually ignore) all seem to think it's very good. I am told there's some on the pile. The thorns would be already dealt with.


----------



## farmer steve

just saw this on facebook market place. called the log aug. Car powered log splitter. looks like a pretty dangerous contraption.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> just saw this on facebook market place. called the log aug. Car powered log splitter. looks like a pretty dangerous contraption.


There are some YouTube videos of it; a version that attaches to a skid steer, etc. This version poses special hazards with the parked, running car, in gear, aside from the screw hazards.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Have you ever seen the quarter panel of a car that uses those?


----------



## muddstopper

Te he he, scrounged up a neat little project. I aint telling and no pic's till I get it home, but it was a freebe.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've seen car powered screw splitters on YouTube, although think it wasn't that exact model. You need long lengths for it to work so for many people it would be split then buck, which would be a pain.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I've seen car powered screw splitters on YouTube, although think it wasn't that exact model. You need long lengths for it to work so for many people it would be split then buck, which would be a pain.


One of the car units was called a stickler, I think. You had to take the wheel off and it bolted to the lugs. You also had to jack one wheel up off the ground, so it was a bit wobbly, and don't try it with a car with "Posi Track". One of those inventions that looks really cool to Harry Homeowner, but is worthless in any kind of production sense. As Neil noted it works best with longer pieces so they lock into the ground when they start spinning. If it's not long enough when the screw grabs it, it will kick a big divot out of the ground and start spinning like Thor's Hammer. The only way to stop it is jump in the car and put the breaks on, or turn the engine off. I don't know how hard they are to unscrew if it doesn't split, like a nasty piece of Elm, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> . . . and don't try it with a car with "Posi Track".


!!!!
Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

That sounds like the one I've seen Joe.

If you happen to have an old wreck that is off road and rusting away but engine and transmission still works then welding/bolting something up to make it safer and using it permanently set to split maybe. The video is saw made it look slow and controlled... But I still agree with joe that if there's a problem you're in Panic catch up mode. I shall stick to my fiskars, and noodling the uglies.


----------



## rarefish383

I have seen them that had a steel shaft or plate that stuck out and kept the log from spinning, but they also looked pretty beat up, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Posi track? Is that a lsd? I suspect the diff would not like it if it's a funky electronic controlled haldex type unit, but your racing clutch plate unit, just jack both drive wheels up. If it's a geared Torsen type though....err....stop one wheel and the other goes backwards at double speed iirc.... So you'd need to use reverse gear for the screw to work.
Mike, what's in the Mustang?


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, a type of LSD. GM called theirs Positraction, Chrysler called their Sure Grip. Both wheels spin but there can still be some slippage to allow going around corners. My old Front Engine Dragster ran 513 gears in a Spool. The Spool locks both wheels so the torque is distributed evenly with no slippage. The dragster with the big slicks in the rear and skinny motorcycle tires on the front could be a bit touchy trying to make turns. The minor turns going straight down the track were no problem. Trying to turn around to come back down the return lane was a different story. With the spool not letting either tire turn faster, sometimes it would just keep pushing the front tires straight, even when they were turned. That was the fastest car I ever owned, ran the 1/4 mile in 9.6 seconds at 168 MPH, best run.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Anybody had experience of Hawthorn? I can't find Density figure although the random ' what firewood is good' tables over the web (which never agree so I usually ignore) all seem to think it's very good. I am told there's some on the pile. The thorns would be already dealt with.


hawthorn or what we call blackthorn is like coal when it's left to dry but needs a year to season, hard to burn anything else when its dry


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> One of the car units was called a stickler, I think. You had to take the wheel off and it bolted to the lugs. You also had to jack one wheel up off the ground, so it was a bit wobbly, and don't try it with a car with "Posi Track". One of those inventions that looks really cool to Harry Homeowner, but is worthless in any kind of production sense. As Neil noted it works best with longer pieces so they lock into the ground when they start spinning. If it's not long enough when the screw grabs it, it will kick a big divot out of the ground and start spinning like Thor's Hammer. The only way to stop it is jump in the car and put the breaks on, or turn the engine off. I don't know how hard they are to unscrew if it doesn't split, like a nasty piece of Elm, Joe.


same page as the other one Joe. this guy has the set up for posi track. only $157 for the pair.


----------



## turnkey4099

AKA "Unicorn" also.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Mike, what's in the Mustang?



Limited slip, I believe 355s, you hit the gas, you best know how to counter steer.


----------



## MustangMike

Cody said:


> I usually look at the files to do so, then say no, you'll **** it up.



Not that hard, give it a try, worst that can happen is you go back to round. 

With square, go from the outside in, not the inside out. Only use on Full Chisel Chain. Make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth, and swept back 45 degrees, 45 degrees down, and tilted at 45 degrees. (The little flat side will contact the strap on the opposite side to help you get the angles right).

You can also cheat and use a square to check your 45s before you start.

Then, just learn to stroke straight (even if you have to short stroke it).

Don't need to convert it all at once, just give each tooth 3-4 strokes and get the corner, and you will see it work. Each time you do it, more of the tooth will get converted, but the corner is always the most important part.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks nighthunter. I'm not sure if black and hawthorn are the same or closely related. I think sloes are from blackthorn and haws are hawthorn, but both make good gin liqueur. Anyway, sounds like I should get to the pile tomorrow if I can and grab some


----------



## woodchip rookie

Theres electric-motor-driven versions of those screw splitters up on tables that seem like they would be much more ergonomic.


----------



## JustJeff

I’ve seen pto splitters with the screw. Matter of fact the shop I work at just made 4 screws for a guy building them. Personally I think it would be great on dry straight grain woods but a pain on stringy stuff. Plus danger just isn’t my middle name anymore! Lol


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Limited slip, I believe 355s, you hit the gas, you best know how to counter steer.


My 69 340 Swinger had 355's, great street gears. A friends wife had a 70 340 Swinger with 391's and they kept the car tached out a bit too much for me. But, then I drove my 67 R/T with a 426 Street Wedge in it with 489's on the street, just not real far, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

More on YouTube



Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

What is the end purpose of splitting those logs smaller? If it's to make them fit on a processor, it's ground so much dirt into the bark, it would ruin the processor saw. It does a good job, but unless they are dropping them into a big tub grinder to make mulch, I don't get it? If they explained I missed it, my youtube is stuck on mute, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

I have no idea. Fence rails? Probably just to demo it's capabilities. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

This guy's split a lot of wood with his


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> This guy's split a lot of wood with his



looks like easy splittin with that. must be spruce!!!!!!!


----------



## cantoo

I buy those 3 pth unicorns and sticklers at real cheap at auctions once in awhile. They almost always have the bent arm on them. Guys use them until they get hurt and then they sell them. I put new arms and them and resell them, I usually give the guy the old bent arm as a reminder to be careful with it.
The screw ones on the skid steers are sometimes used for big outdoor boilers that burn long wood.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> My 69 340 Swinger had 355's, great street gears. A friends wife had a 70 340 Swinger with 391's and they kept the car tached out a bit too much for me. But, then I drove my 67 R/T with a 426 Street Wedge in it with 489's on the street, just not real far, Joe.



My 68 Factory 428 CJ Mustang had the 4:30 drag pac option, but I was never a fan of those gears for the street. Put 3:50s in the 427 with a small block (wide ratio) 4 speed and it worked out much better. 1st was like a close ratio with 4:11s.


----------



## muddstopper

Got it home and took a pic. A little welding and a couple of hoses and quick connects and almost free logging winch. I got the 8k lb hyd winch in some tradeing and the little 4ft scrape was free. Winch has almost new rope, but I dont know how long it is. Ony drawback is the winch rope is power feed on and off. No free spooling, but cant beat the price.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> This guy's split a lot of wood with his


Just don't get your pants leg near it.

With the skid steer version, the operator is protected in the cab.


Philbert


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks nighthunter. I'm not sure if black and hawthorn are the same or closely related. I think sloes are from blackthorn and haws are hawthorn, but both make good gin liqueur. Anyway, sounds like I should get to the pile tomorrow if I can and grab some


probably so, 1 thing I do know is that when you get picked with the thorns, it hurts like hell, we call both hawthorn and blackthorn the same thing over here


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> This guy's split a lot of wood with his


looks kinda dangerous if you're wearing loose clothing, did you notice how the camera man kept well away from the splitter


----------



## Cowboy254

No cutting today but I did go around and pick up two loads from the stuff I cut at the farm on Wednesday. Some of it is dry enough to burn right away but most is only half dry and could use a year in the shed. Trailer is 7 x 4.5 ft. Load one




Load 2 




There's stihl some more there from the other day, maybe another cube or so. Should be back on the saws again tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> looks kinda dangerous if you're wearing loose clothing, did you notice how the camera man kept well away from the splitter



The only way you can use that safely is to be completely naked. Or maybe wearing a mankini.


----------



## bigfellascott

I got out yesterday and cut a load for the Bt-50 nearly killed me litterally but I managed to survive and it sure burns great as I got 15hrs out of one piece in the Lopi 380. No idea what it is but there are 2 different types but she burns well.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> No cutting today but I did go around and pick up two loads from the stuff I cut at the farm on Wednesday. Some of it is dry enough to burn right away but most is only half dry and could use a year in the shed. Trailer is 7 x 4.5 ft. Load one
> 
> View attachment 644586
> 
> 
> Load 2
> 
> View attachment 644587
> 
> 
> There's stihl some more there from the other day, maybe another cube or so. Should be back on the saws again tomorrow.



What is it cowboy? looks similar to some of the stuff I cut yesterday.


----------



## woodchip rookie

euc?


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> What is it cowboy? looks similar to some of the stuff I cut yesterday.



G'day BFS, that's all peppermint I've been cutting. Mostly broad leaf, some narrow. That big round of yours does look a bit like narrow leaf peppermint with the Milo colour and sap veins but really could be anything. Dry wood can be hard to pick. Don't think you'd 15 hours burn time out of peppermint though. 

What nearly killed you? Falling tree? I would have gone for drop bear but they normally only target Americans. Stay safe.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day BFS, that's all peppermint I've been cutting. Mostly broad leaf, some narrow. That big round of yours does look a bit like narrow leaf peppermint with the Milo colour and sap veins but really could be anything. Dry wood can be hard to pick. Don't think you'd 15 hours burn time out of peppermint though.
> 
> What nearly killed you? Falling tree? I would have gone for drop bear but they normally only target Americans. Stay safe.


Thanks for that Cowboy, I think you are right about the peppermint, I cut some up and burnt it last night and it looked like some of the other peppermint I have once I split it. I think the other one which burnt for 15hrs was either red box or red gum - whatever it is it burns well and puts out plenty of heat.

What nearly killed me was lifting the logs into the ute, they were bloody heavy and I ain't real well, I ran out of oxygen and the body went into panic mode, time to see the doc and see what they say.


----------



## bigfellascott

I split a piece of the stuff that burnt for 15hrs - I reckon it's red box, what do you think?


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> No cutting today but I did go around and pick up two loads from the stuff I cut at the farm on Wednesday. Some of it is dry enough to burn right away but most is only half dry and could use a year in the shed. Trailer is 7 x 4.5 ft. Load one
> 
> View attachment 644586
> 
> 
> Load 2
> 
> View attachment 644587
> 
> 
> There's stihl some more there from the other day, maybe another cube or so. Should be back on the saws again tomorrow.



I hope you're gonna put both your mankini and scrounging hat on and fish that wood out of that pond ... Lol

Bigfella , go get yourself checked out , we don't need a member being down and a bit too far out to go give a helping hand .


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> I hope you're gonna put both your mankini and scrounging hat on and fish that wood out of that pond ... Lol
> 
> Bigfella , go get yourself checked out , we don't need a member being down and a bit too far out to go give a helping hand .


Yeah I definitely will its happened a few times over the last couple of mths so need to get it sussed, scares the shite out of ya I can tell ya that, the body reacts by putting you into panic mode which is it's way of telling me somethings not right.


----------



## Logger nate

Hope everything checks out ok bigfella.
Been crazy winter here too, not much snow until Feb-March. Most of the snow is gone around the house but scrounge area still has about 4’ .
Was able to cut a maple for my father in law last weekend though, helped with the withdrawals, sure nice to runs saws again.
About 5’ at base then grew into 6 separate stems. Only had to climb 2, was able to cut the rest from the ground.

Family there needed the wood more than I did so didn’t bring any home.
After trimming some trees at my mothers place
I realized my flip line is almost 20 yrs old 
so I scrounged up a new one


----------



## dancan

I'd like to send a big thanks to a member here and on other sites , p61 western !
He saw some of the pics of my P5000+ and sent me a NOS "winter kit" which is a deflector and some plugs that help it for running at 32F and below .


----------



## Cody

Was too windy to take down trees today so I just cleaned up a couple ash trees, and branches from one that I gave a trim job. Not sure of the species but it's hard and heavy, and the branches were an absolute nightmare. Looks like mulberry but I'm pretty sure it's not, if mother nature can ever make her mind up I'm sure it'll have leaves. The one ash tree I cut down was extremely hollow, and unfortunately a life was lost in the midst of cutting it. Two of the cute little buggers were safe though so my daughter got to pet one after school.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Havent touched anything firewood related for a couple weeks. Been doing some serious house cleaning. The great purge of 2018.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> Havent touched anything firewood related for a couple weeks. Been doing some serious house cleaning. The great purge of 2018.


ah the yearly major spring clean that nearly kills the best of men, I don't mind cleaning up but these major cleaning get me down big time not being able to stir out of the house  but usually if I annoy her enough by asking can I throw away this or can I throw away that, she just tells me to go do something else and leave her alone  she usually get her own back by borrowing (more like taking) my bank card for a day of retail therapy, win win I suppose


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Hope everything checks out ok bigfella.
> Been crazy winter here too, not much snow until Feb-March. Most of the snow is gone around the house but scrounge area still has about 4’ .
> Was able to cut a maple for my father in law last weekend though, helped with the withdrawals, sure nice to runs saws again.View attachment 644733
> About 5’ at base then grew into 6 separate stems. Only had to climb 2, was able to cut the rest from the ground.View attachment 644734
> View attachment 644736
> Family there needed the wood more than I did so didn’t bring any home.
> After trimming some trees at my mothers placeView attachment 644737
> I realized my flip line is almost 20 yrs old View attachment 644747
> so I scrounged up a new oneView attachment 644739



Was that a silver maple? I'm still working on my northern hemisphere tree identification. Looks like a LOT of work to clean all that up. 



bigfellascott said:


> Thanks for that Cowboy, I think you are right about the peppermint, I cut some up and burnt it last night and it looked like some of the other peppermint I have once I split it. I think the other one which burnt for 15hrs was either red box or red gum - whatever it is it burns well and puts out plenty of heat.
> 
> What nearly killed me was lifting the logs into the ute, they were bloody heavy and I ain't real well, I ran out of oxygen and the body went into panic mode, time to see the doc and see what they say.



If there was no chest pain but you just conked out my first guess would be a heart valve giving trouble...keeping in mind I'm a physio not a doctor. Second guess would be AF. Time to get the ticker checked in any case.



bigfellascott said:


> I split a piece of the stuff that burnt for 15hrs - I reckon it's red box, what do you think?



Most box varieties I'm familiar with have a fine and even grain that is interlocked. I couldn't guess at what that one is but you need to go and get more of it, but stick to smaller bits when lifting them into the BT-50, and wait until after you've seen the GP. If you keel over and need to spend 6 months convalescing it will be awfully expensive for @dancan to airmail over scrounged spruce for you. Even then, Customs will probably break it just like my MMWS MS241.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out to my new scrounge farm today while I was waiting for the footy to start. I stihl had some rounds to pick up and I was also going to do some clean up. The farmer is a bit particular about scroungers cleaning up after themselves rather than taking the good stuff and leaving all the [email protected] I picked up half a load of firepit oddballs and half a load of nice peppermint rounds. I took the rounds around to a mate of mine who is a bit short on wood for the coming winter and then brought the junk home. Inexplicably I forgot to take a picture. I'm sorry. 

Since there was an hour before game time I went back out. Sawed up a few bits and pieces but mainly it was more cleanup. I'm surprised how much there was in just random wood junk there. Remembered to take a pic this time. 




I even pulled the stump and busted that up and chucked that in the trailer. Here was the log on Wednesday.




Now you see it, now you don't. I hope that's clean enough. 




In the second picture you can see a diagonal peppermint trunk in the top right corner. It fell against another tree which has partially split but is still standing. It is leaning over the remaining logs. I really want to scrounge them but I'm not at all comfortable with working under that. Fortunately there are another 6 trunks down for the scrounging, just across to the left.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Was that a silver maple? I'm still working on my northern hemisphere tree identification. Looks like a LOT of work to clean all that up.


Not really sure cowboy. I’m not that good with the hard wood identification. Yeah it will be a big job, helped clean out his parking spot but he wanted to do the rest, he is semi retired and enjoys the work.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Not really sure cowboy. I’m not that good with the hard wood identification. Yeah it will be a big job, helped clean out his parking spot but he wanted to do the rest, he is semi retired and enjoys the work.


pretty sure it was a silver maple Nate from you pics. that new rope is sweet. what exactly do you use that for?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

2 little wheel barrows today. 
1 boxelder
1 elm

Going after a fairly big standing dead elm tomorrow. Will be a little spooky. Big Y with a lot of potential for dry rotty branches dropping. Guy has to have a little fun! 

I go back to work next week so it's gotta get done. Snows deep so will have to plow a trail back to it. Wood sheds getting close to empty so some those branches will go straight to the wood box.


----------



## cantoo

No firewood scrounging today but I did okay at an auction sale. Bought a horizontal splitter for $275 and a few other things I just had to have. The green wagon was $65. I had to buy it to haul the other stuff home. That makes about 25 trailers/ wagons for me. "but Honey, it was cheap". The blue shelving was $15, guy who bought the uprights wasn't paying attention and they sold the shelving separate, he was not a happy camper when he figured that out. The vintage Manco mini bike even came with all the paperwork and VHS instruction tape. Grandson present for birthday next month. He has a couple already but this is a classic (2002) with the Robin engine.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice haul!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> pretty sure it was a silver maple Nate from you pics. that new rope is sweet. what exactly do you use that for?


I’m sure your right Steve, you would know more about it than me. I haven’t been around hard woods much except yard trees down in the big city. Thanks, it’s the line that’s goes around the tree and clips to my climbing harness (belt).

Not me


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> I’m sure your right Steve, you would know more about it than me. I haven’t been around hard woods much except yard trees down in the big city. Thanks, it’s the line that’s goes around the tree and clips to my climbing harness (belt).View attachment 644999
> 
> Not me


thanks Nate. i thought i needed a "rope" like that when i saw your pic. now that i see what it's for i'll pass.  lot's of people round here pass on the silver maple for firewood because it burns so fast.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> thanks Nate. i thought i needed a "rope" like that when i saw your pic. now that i see what it's for i'll pass.  lot's of people round here pass on the silver maple for firewood because it burns so fast.


Yeah, but when you acquire 4+ cords of the stuff....


----------



## MustangMike

If I weren't so busy I would take a pic of the Spruce that has been sitting on the side of the road for a month and is still there. All the hardwood the tree crews cut disappeared! Steve, we are just snobby about that stuff down here!

For several years I heated my house almost exclusively with Red Maple, just didn't know any better, but it worked just fine! It was what I had!


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah, but when you acquire 4+ cords of the stuff....


so ya got that monster all cut up and split and stacked Bobby?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here is the gnarly elm I wanted to take down today.




Decided to hold off on this guy until the path is cleared a bit. Maybe cut the Y instead of trying to send it South in 1 piece.

Cleaned up some limbs from the way. Got some burnable pieces. But the bigger ones and the little bit of oaks too wet and just went off to the side in the shed.




So I will probably take the little guy here for today.



Have some boxelder scrubs to clear out before I mess with either of these.


----------



## JustJeff

It can’t all be sugar maple. Around here people hoard that stuff. As a scrounger I rarely get the upper echelon woods. Elm, box elder and silver maple have been heating my house for a couple years with no complaints. That and ash, people around here are dropping them like crazy before the borer gets em.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cant cut ash fast enough here.


----------



## billijak

dancan said:


> This guy's split a lot of wood with his



The Stickler was my 1st splitter - back in 1977? there abouts. Started on a 64 Chevy pickup, upgraded a few years to 70 Ford F150...both 2 wheel drive. Was splitting 18 to 24 inch length rounds...had to be careful not to start in the center of the 18-24 length or could have a 'spinning log' flopping around and around! Have to make sure the end that hits the ground has enough room to dig in and stop - not flop over! Over the years, upgraded to different hydraulic splitters, (much, much better), and The Stickler is sitting in the back of the storage shed! But it did do the job.


----------



## LondonNeil

@#*"ING urban foxes! Disgusting animals. Loads in London and zillions in my bit. They screech, they knock bins over and they poo the most disgusting poo! Last summer I had new poo almost daily on front or back lawn, then the drive and then to top it, my front door mat !!! Well,I thought the door mat was the worst, but no. Over the past week or so a dog fox has taken to using my wood piles as his throne!!! This will not end well.


----------



## Jakers

LondonNeil said:


> @#*"ING urban foxes! Disgusting animals. Loads in London and zillions in my bit. They screech, they knock bins over and they poo the most disgusting poo! Last summer I had new poo almost daily on front or back lawn, then the drive and then to top it, my front door mat !!! Well,I thought the door mat was the worst, but no. Over the past week or so a dog fox has taken to using my wood piles as his throne!!! This will not end well.


you guys can still buy and own pellet guns can't you? that should take care of the problem


----------



## dancan

Rain all day yesterday and a big red weather warning for this afternoon ...
Bacon and eggs then a beeline to my friends place with the truck and trailer this morning 







I got the rest of that oak loaded , even the Zoggerwood 










Still had a bit of room and the snow just started to trickle down so to make up a proper load ,,,






I decided to change stuff up a bit and filled the last 2 rows with Eastern white cedar lol
Made it home in time to go get the tractor 






The start of a promised 7" , I hope they're wrong but I have the tractor home with the 8' blade on it just in case they get it right lol


----------



## rarefish383

Something about fox. They like to get up hich, to see the world, as they do their business. I've seen leaning trees that were perfect to sit on while deer hunting, and guess who left their calling card, Joe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jakers said:


> you guys can still buy and own pellet guns can't you? that should take care of the problem



Ha! Yes but I read of somebody getting prosecuted for animal cruelty for shooting a fox with an air rifle. Tbf, it's only going to hurt/injure it. While I'd happily kill the things if it were legal I'll not injure it. Think I'll be getting a super soaker, that will be fun at least.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Made some progress on clearing the boxies. Nice little stack. 011 all the way so far.


----------



## MustangMike

Boy, hate to think of the penalties you must have for Water Boarding innocent Fox!!!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> so ya got that monster all cut up and split and stacked Bobby?


Got a bit less than a cord cut and stacked. I didn't realize there was that much limb wood (8" and smaller). I'm eating an elephant ... one bite at a time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Ha! Yes but I read of somebody getting prosecuted for animal cruelty for shooting a fox with an air rifle. Tbf, it's only going to hurt/injure it. While I'd happily kill the things if it were legal I'll not injure it. Think I'll be getting a super soaker, that will be fun at least.


If I lived in a country where I had to fight varmit with a super soaker I would be packing RIGHT. QUICK.


----------



## JustJeff

A super soaker filled with ammonia is an effective urban varmint weapon. Back when I was just a wee lad delivering papers, there was a Doberman that used to give me a hard time. One good squirt on the snout cured him and he’d slink away when I came around.


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> @#*"ING urban foxes! Disgusting animals. Loads in London and zillions in my bit. They screech, they knock bins over and they poo the most disgusting poo! Last summer I had new poo almost daily on front or back lawn, then the drive and then to top it, my front door mat !!! Well,I thought the door mat was the worst, but no. Over the past week or so a dog fox has taken to using my wood piles as his throne!!! This will not end well.






Hey Neil, a couple of foxes for ya!They look pretty pissed. Must've heard about the super soaker.


----------



## bigfellascott

They look like they'd make great coats and hats


----------



## Jeffkrib

The Authority’s have been poisoning foxes with 1080 for the last few years here in the urban areas. As a result we have had a population explosion of brush turkeys which are naitive ( fox’s are a feral pest here in Aus). The down side is they build massive compost heap nests. We had one set up camp in our veggie patch two years ago and front yard last year. They literally scraped tons of mulch from my garden and neighbors gardens to my yard annoying the crap out of me.
Anyway one of my neighbors complained to the local council, their response was to send a brochure titled ‘living with your bush buddies’.
So seeing as fox’s are native to the UK Niel, I say learn to live with your Bush buddies.
And if that fails there’s nothing like a bit of high velocity lead poisoning to solve your problems!


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Ha! Yes but I read of somebody getting prosecuted for animal cruelty for shooting a fox with an air rifle. Tbf, it's only going to hurt/injure it. While I'd happily kill the things if it were legal I'll not injure it. Think I'll be getting a super soaker, that will be fun at least.


Don't see how a 22 cal pellet in the ear wouldn't drop them in there tracks. Guys do it around here with a 22lr.


----------



## LondonNeil

The authorities here take the view that they are native/natural and are ignoring that they are of such numbers they are a real problem. In cities there is so much rubbish and litter that is easy pickings for them and they make a big mess when they knock bins over. I can cope with the mess, it's the poo on the garden, particularly with a 2 and a half year old that loves to be outside, thats the problem. Although watching the beast climb on my wood a few times ..hmmm, when he did that on a pile I'd yet to stack it made me cringe somewhat.


----------



## bigfellascott

Trap, whack, bury!


----------



## rarefish383

Ocean City MD, which is essentially an Island, has a booming population of fox, some wearing thongs, and some in fur. The furry ones get along with people fine. The biggest problem is probably raiding food and water bowls of pets. We watched a mother and 3 kits playing on the beach, they were cute and funny. They were also digging up sand crabs eating them. Just glad they are not around my house. Although, we are far enough out in the country that I have friends that trap, Joe.


----------



## Ole Reb

James Miller said:


> Don't see how a 22 cal pellet in the ear wouldn't drop them in there tracks. Guys do it around here with a 22lr.



It will,i have a suppressed. 22cal pellet gun that is great for pest/varmint control close to the neighbors house,just need to put the shot in the right place.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Boy, hate to think of the penalties you must have for Water Boarding innocent Fox!!!





95custmz said:


> Hey Neil, a couple of foxes for ya!They look pretty pissed. Must've heard about the super soaker.





bigfellascott said:


> They look like they'd make great coats and hats





Jeffkrib said:


> And if that fails there’s nothing like a bit of high velocity lead poisoning to solve your problems!





James Miller said:


> Don't see how a 22 cal pellet in the ear wouldn't drop them in there tracks. Guys do it around here with a 22lr.





Ole Reb said:


> It will,i have a suppressed. 22cal pellet gun that is great for pest/varmint control close to the neighbors house,just need to put the shot in the right place.


Is that an old gator gun Reb .

I'd snipe those cute little guys with the .17 HMR and throw them in the trash, just wait til the day before thrash so they don't stink, and I'd suggest putting them in a bag first too .
We have them around here and they don't last long, neither do the coons skunks, opossum, chipmunks, red squirrels, moles(3 already this year), we get along great with our bush buddies (that's the bush buddies not Jeff getting the boot).

Do you have fly bait there Neil, you could also scrounge some if that up, they drink a little and job done.


----------



## Ole Reb

@chipper1,shooting gators is illegal in FL I used to use the 17hmr and suppressed .22lr in FL for possums all the time,the .17hmr is a great little round with the right bullet.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got her down safely. Started the cut with the 038 AV 32". It hasn't been run for about a year. Didn't want to run well at first. 

So we fired up the Jred 70e 24" and got her tipped in the right spot with that. Runs out real well. This was my first whack at porting and has been a running out nicely. Dare I say it's a mean sob! The 8-pin sprocket doesn't phase it. But I want to swap in a 7 just to see if the extra torque helps er not.

Made a dozen or so cuts with the 038 after that seemed to have cleaned up and run well. Might be due for seals and carb kit.

Now back to cutting. Have a nice day!


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got her down safely. Started the cut with the 038 AV 32". It hasn't been run for about a year. Didn't want to run well at first.
> 
> So we fired up the Jred 70e 24" and got her tipped in the right spot with that. Runs out real well. This was my first whack at porting and has been a running out nicely. Dare I say it's a mean sob! The 8-pin sprocket doesn't phase it. But I want to swap in a 7 just to see if the extra torque helps er not.
> 
> Made a dozen or so cuts with the 038 after that seemed to have cleaned up and run well. Might be due for seals and carb kit.
> 
> Now back to cutting. Have a nice day!



Nice Jred mate, I've got a Jred621 I picked up from a garage sale for $25 - an absolute bargain and she runs like a clock too, heaps of torque, she weighs a ton compared to the Stihl 029 super but is still a great saw to use.


----------



## rarefish383

Had a flashback to when men were men, and saws were made accordingly. I think the saw weighs almost as much as the jag of Oak. Yes I know the chain is loose, it will be adjusted before it's used again. Nothing like the sound of 100CC's. It wanted a bigger tree, but my trailer was loaded, and I wasn't going to lift anything bigger on the truck, when we can load the trailer with the FEL, Joe.


----------



## bigfellascott

rarefish383 said:


> Had a flashback to when men were men, and saws were made accordingly. I think the saw weighs almost as much as the jag of Oak. Yes I know the chain is loose, it will be adjusted before it's used again. Nothing like the sound of 100CC's. It wanted a bigger tree, but my trailer was loaded, and I wasn't going to lift anything bigger on the truck, when we can load the trailer with the FEL, Joe.



Old skool is cool, nice saw mate and I agree nothing like 100cc or more to make you feel like a man!


----------



## nighthunter

All ye guys are talking about silenced 22s for pest control, what about my un-silenced 243 (but that might piss off the neighbours and end up with a trip in the back of a police car) , its like chainsaws the bigger the better in my mind


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> Trap, whack, bury!


We call it the 3 Ss around here shoot,shovel,and shut up.


----------



## LondonNeil

The rules

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/foxes-moles-and-mink-how-to-protect-your-property-from-damage


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> We call it the 3 Ss around here shoot,shovel,and shut up.



Same around here sadly Neil can’t shoot em so trap em smack em and bury em will have to do.[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> The rules
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/foxes-moles-and-mink-how-to-protect-your-property-from-damage


looks like box traps are a viable solution Neal. i'd call the authorities and tell them you had a fox growling and barking out you and your worried about rabies'


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Trap + trash can + running garden hose


----------



## dancan

Swimming lessons lol
I've been told but not been able to confirm that some of these high powered air rifles have been known to take down deer .


----------



## muddstopper

fox pup in distress tape and a red spot light and a scoped 22, head shots work best.


----------



## dancan

Could always livetrap and release at city hall .
Gotta protect that scrounged woodpile you know .


----------



## KiwiBro

So, this time at band camp, I scrounged me some wood. I think it's called big spruce, or somefink like that.




But it's the first time the big dog (395 with 42" bar) needed to be persuaded out the back of the truck. It had fair plissed itself when I pulled up alongside the big spruce.




You can't see but I had to chain it to the big spruce for the photo because it wouldn't stay put. Just as well the authorities would put me behind bars if I knocked over that protected tree. So the big, albeit a bit wussy, dog, didn't actually have to cut that spruce.

But I did find some black spruce for it and the other dogs. Will post a bit more on that later on.

BTW, we don't have drop bears over here. I think we used to but the trees are so big the drop bears kill themselves in the fall.


----------



## Philbert

I watched something on TV last night about a place in Africa with 20' crocs that ate 17 villagers. Drop bears suddenly seem like house pets. 

Philbert


----------



## Ole Reb

nighthunter said:


> All ye guys are talking about silenced 22s for pest control, what about my un-silenced 243 (but that might piss off the neighbours and end up with a trip in the back of a police car) , its like chainsaws the bigger the better in my mind



I have many more fun guns but sometimes my possum shots were within 20ft of the neighbors bedroom window at night,the mosin probably would have gotten me one of those police rides


----------



## woodchip rookie

nighthunter said:


> All ye guys are talking about silenced 22s for pest control, what about my un-silenced 243


Put a can on it. I did. Homemade.


----------



## KiwiBro

I never really understood that saying "old enough to bleed, old enough to butcher" until now.




This is E.fastigata, and is loaded with pockets of red gum/sap. Interlocked wavy grain made it not pleasant to split. Trouble is there is about 200m3 of split Fastigata firewood in standing, compact form to butcher next Summer.


----------



## Ole Reb

woodchip rookie said:


> Put a can on it. I did. Homemade.



Did you form your own baffles also,I like the paint job.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> I never really understood that saying "old enough to bleed, old enough to butcher" until now.
> 
> View attachment 645527
> 
> 
> This is E.fastigata, and is loaded with pockets of red gum/sap. Interlocked wavy grain made it not pleasant to split. Trouble is there is about 200m3 of split Fastigata firewood in standing, compact form to butcher next Summer.
> 
> View attachment 645529


That elm I cut today's woven like a basket. Definitely going to pull the hydraulic splitter back there. Ax was useless on anything 8" or so. Bigger stuff just slabs barely not worth the back ache to swing on it.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> That elm I cut today's woven like a basket. Definitely going to pull the hydraulic splitter back there. Ax was useless on anything 8" or so. Bigger stuff just slabs barely not worth the back ache to swing on it.


That sure sux alright. There was some yellow spruce, AKA yellow box amongst the pile at band camp. I'm talking nasty stuff with grain spiralling around the tree more horizontally than vertically. About 4' diameter. I think this last trip to band camp constituted splitter abuse.


----------



## KiwiBro

First pic of the posse reunited at band camp, contemplating a hunk of black spruce.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> So, this time at band camp, I scrounged me some wood. I think it's called big spruce, or somefink like that.
> 
> View attachment 645493



That thump was @dancan going into conniptions on the floor.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> Put a can on it. I did. Homemade.


usually stick a empty milk carton on the end of the barrel (cheap and cheerful)


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> usually stick a empty milk carton on the end of the barrel (cheap and cheerful)



I normally just throw snakes at them.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> I normally just throw snakes at them.


and what about the spiders or can you not get any accuracy with them


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I never really understood that saying "old enough to bleed, old enough to butcher" until now.
> View attachment 645529



I hear you.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> and what about the spiders or can you not get any accuracy with them



You just can't get the distance you need with spiders. Good for the kids to learn with though.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> View attachment 645581



What's the saw mate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

@Cowboy254. what's the verdict on the 241?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> That thump was @dancan going into conniptions on the floor.


Ha, a drop Canadian.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> View attachment 645581


A discussion document put out late last year indicated some changes are afoot for our NZ building code to explicitly include certain "alternative species" as viable structural timber. Fastigata is included, provided it is treated. Appearance doesn't matter so much for structural framing, so the sap pockets won't be too much of a visual issue, but I wonder how it stacks up in terms of stress grading with those pockets in it. Still, it would be a welcome increase in the value of the wood if it can legally be used for lumber without requiring producer statements. As you know, those big brown barrels hold a fair whack of lumber in 'em.

I'm contemplating breaking a long-standing rule of mine of no debt-financed equipment purchases. I'd like a mill now, before I can afford to pay 100% cash for one. Might have to borrow a wee bit of $ to get the mill I want and can then get stuck into all the logs I've got scattered all over the top of the North Island. In just one small gulley I have to clear there'd be 40+m3 of lumber in the Fastigata alone. Most of the trees are .8m-1.4m DBH.

Not to mention a bunch of downed gums nearby I am not 100% sure what they are but some are screaming "slab me".


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> @Cowboy254. what's the verdict on the 241?


Good question. Hopefully not too expensive to rectify. It kinda bugs me Cowboy has had a few problems with his mmws 241 purchase and hasn't been able to really 100% enjoy the process or purchase yet. Also, NZ customs use specially labelled "customs" tape when they dive into a package, so we can tell they have been in there. I wonder if Oz Customs do likewise?


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> What's the saw mate?



That's a 661. Highly effective I have to say. We had a few teething issues, mostly due to user error because I was unfamiliar with the M-tronic system. We're all good now, though. 



farmer steve said:


> @Cowboy254. what's the verdict on the 241?



He's still in saw hospital. Has been since Tuesday last week. They'll have needed to get a new doohickey to put the gizmo back together which would take a few days at least to come in I guess. They were impressed with the portedness and moddedness of the saw though. Hope it doesn't take too long to get it back. That said, the wood I have been cutting has been more 460 and 661 material this week (and next) so I haven't missed it. Much...



KiwiBro said:


> Good question. Hopefully not too expensive to rectify. It kinda bugs me Cowboy has had a few problems with his mmws 241 purchase and hasn't been able to really 100% enjoy the process or purchase yet. Also, NZ customs use specially labelled "customs" tape when they dive into a package, so we can tell they have been in there. I wonder if Oz Customs do likewise?



Fair enough that it bugs you since it's all your fault  . There was no customs tape at all on the saw. Maybe they only put that on when they don't break things? I suppose it'll cost a couple hundred shebangabang pesos to get it fixed but I'm not too concerned. I knew that there is the potential for things to go wrong when you try to import stuff like this from the start. But if you're worried about the price, why go in the shop? I'm sure it'll work out better next time . It'll work out in the end. I'm looking forward to letting that angry little man loose, I'll admit. ​


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> A discussion document put out late last year indicated some changes are afoot for our NZ building code to explicitly include certain "alternative species" as viable structural timber. Fastigata is included, provided it is treated. Appearance doesn't matter so much for structural framing, so the sap pockets won't be too much of a visual issue, but I wonder how it stacks up in terms of stress grading with those pockets in it. Still, it would be a welcome increase in the value of the wood if it can legally be used for lumber without requiring producer statements. As you know, those big brown barrels hold a fair whack of lumber in 'em.
> 
> I'm contemplating breaking a long-standing rule of mine of no debt-financed equipment purchases. I'd like a mill now, before I can afford to pay 100% cash for one. Might have to borrow a wee bit of $ to get the mill I want and can then get stuck into all the logs I've got scattered all over the top of the North Island. In just one small gulley I have to clear there'd be 40+m3 of lumber in the Fastigata alone. Most of the trees are .8m-1.4m DBH.
> 
> Not to mention a bunch of downed gums nearby I am not 100% sure what they are but some are screaming "slab me".
> View attachment 645587



If you have trees ready for the slabbing (and customers begging for it) you can justify cutting a corner on the financing of the mill with the rapid payback. Maybe this is the exception that proves the rule?

I believe fastigata is quite well regarded as a structural timber, could be very nice if you have access to a lot of it.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> I never really understood that saying "old enough to bleed, old enough to butcher" until now.
> 
> View attachment 645527
> 
> 
> This is E.fastigata, and is loaded with pockets of red gum/sap. Interlocked wavy grain made it not pleasant to split. Trouble is there is about 200m3 of split Fastigata firewood in standing, compact form to butcher next Summer.
> 
> View attachment 645529


If the sap runs out like that, do you have to use nails, or just stick the drywall on?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ole Reb said:


> Did you form your own baffles also,I like the paint job.


Yep. They are just flat baffles though.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, what bar do you have on Limmy???


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Took my home ported Jred/Tecomec 2065 out today. 1 tank almost finished off my elm. Really love this saw. Does everything I ask of it. My 359 was close.. But the 2065 just does it so well in the bigger wood!

Still have the widest 6' left at the bottom. Will get that with the 038 but need to get some fuel.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Fair enough that it bugs you since it's all your fault  . ​


Leave it up to me to boldy screw up where no man has screwed up before. Only mitigation I can offer up is that you were given the option of buying my barely used 261 all those months ago and you turned it down. In closing, nah nah na na nah.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> If the sap runs out like that, do you have to use nails, or just stick the drywall on?


You, good Sir, need a job in a marketing department somewhere.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Leave it up to me to boldy screw up where no man has screwed up before. Only mitigation I can offer up is that you were given the option of buying my barely used 261 all those months ago and you turned it down. In closing, nah nah na na nah.


Sometimes you just need two like buttons, one is not enough, Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Sometimes you just need two like buttons, one is not enough, Joe.


I agree. The 261 is very likeable. Might sell my picco bars and chains so can run 3/8 across all saws. Simple is good.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You have picco on a 261?


----------



## KiwiBro

18 & 20" B&C's left over from when I had the now sold 241. Love the chain. If only I could find a way around chip clearance in 20" and longer in most woods! I wonder though, if I should keep a 18" picco set-up for when felling and limbing small trees, which does happen from time to time, just not with the regularity it used to.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, what bar do you have on Limmy???



Limby wears a 25 inch bar which is enough for most of what I cut especially if I start over the top a bit. I've cut a few big trees where a 50 inch bar would be useful but that's uncommon. I've thought about a 32 inch bar but there haven't been too many situations where it would make things dramatically easier so I haven't got around to it.



KiwiBro said:


> Leave it up to me to boldy screw up where no man has screwed up before. Only mitigation I can offer up is that you were given the option of buying my barely used 261 all those months ago and you turned it down. In closing, nah nah na na nah.



Yeah but I've heard the 261 is no good, and that the 241 is where it's at


----------



## Deleted member 150358

32" is handy to have I just hate sharpening the 105dl chains. Hands cramp up. Did I say I really need to invest in a grinder?


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Love the chain. If only I could find a way around chip clearance in 20" and longer in most woods!


One problem with Picco on longer bars is that the lighter weight components ('chassis') don't hold up. .325 narrow kerf fits in between 3/8 low profile chain and full sized .325 and 3/8 chain. 

The newer Oregon and Husky versions are getting good reviews, but do not know of any in full chisel. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Limby wears a 25 inch bar



Is that a 25" E bar? If so, one of my favorites, but U can't get them any more!!! :-(.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I love my little MMWS 261 Ver II saw with 18" 3/8 square filed. It punches well above it's weight. I'll often pull it out for limbing, then end up using it for much more!


 I think it's time to find a new 20" Tsumura light and tough bar for it. But, last time I tried to find such a bar it was tricky to find in .063 gauge.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops,

I cut a bit more out at the farm this morning. I'm already sorted with a bit to spare so I'm cutting wood now for fun, exercise and to help out a few people. I ran into the farmer on the way out and while he was happy for me to cut some more, he also has a couple of other people who are interested in some wood so I'm making today the last trip so that I stay in the good books for next year. But my mate Dave could use a bit more so I got one last load for him. 




I cut this small dead peppermint and the branch in the background along with a few other odds and ends about the place, leaving the better logs there. There were a few rubbishy bits towards the base but it still burns. All 460 action today.




About 1.5 cubes all up, including a few bits chucked in the back of the suby. Mostly ready to burn but a few bits need a few months drying time. 




Dropped that off and then went to work.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Is that a 25" E bar? If so, one of my favorites, but U can't get them any more!!! :-(.



Yes it's an E bar.


----------



## MustangMike

I have 3 of them, but I'm disappointed we can't get em any more! Were great bang for the buck, much lighter than the front heavy ES bars!

Cowboy, you have beautiful scenery shots, but for the look of your wood, it must be a lot dryer down under than it is here.


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge of the day. Mostly elder and small amount of ash.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> I think it's time to find a new 20" Tsumura light and tough bar for it. But, last time I tried to find such a bar it was tricky to find in .063 gauge.


I don't think on a 20" the light is worth the extra coin. Besides the regular tsumara looks so sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Oh wait. You said light and tough. That is the regular one isn't it!?!


----------



## KiwiBro

L&T Tsumura bars have the plastic/resin inserts. In the smaller bars it's probably 5/8ths of bugger all weight saving over the standard bar option. But then Tsumura bars are such good quality, they last so long the L&T premium is probably just cents per hour of use.

But if I drop back to one chain type for everything, then I won't have my picco bars for felling small stuff. I don't have any such jobs lined up but when I do them, they could be many acres of clear felling small stuff and every ounce counts. Am now re-thinking it and might keep the picco stuff just for that reason. I already have 20/24/32" Tsumura bars but the 20" is on its last legs.

Come to think of it, if they did a 42" L&T I'd be all over it for the 395. It's quite a heavy set-up for me when felling. One or two trees, fine, but if using it for longer periods I'd get pretty tired. Must be getting old.

*edit*
Have just checked and the picco bars won't fit the 261 anyway, unless the slots are machined wider, pin holes widened and oil hole redrilled. Bugga.

*edit 2*
Just had a total sort of bars and if I could keep it to Tsumura and they all had the same noses, that would make things so much simpler. I've got too many bars and spare noses that it's a bit out of control. There are even two brand new cannon supermini picco bars 18 and 20" along with spare noses and i think at least one of those spare noses is .325 just in case I decided to try .325. Then there is a new cheapie GB picco 18 bar and two spare noses. Then the .325 stihl B&C that came with the 261 that I have put a few days use on but is still in barely used condition. And don't get me started on chains and the requisite ties and straps to repair and make up loops. Arrrrg. One chain type and one bar brand is sounding bloody good.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day troops,
> 
> I cut a bit more out at the farm this morning. I'm already sorted with a bit to spare so I'm cutting wood now for fun, exercise and to help out a few people. I ran into the farmer on the way out and while he was happy for me to cut some more, he also has a couple of other people who are interested in some wood so I'm making today the last trip so that I stay in the good books for next year. But my mate Dave could use a bit more so I got one last load for him.
> 
> View attachment 645782
> 
> 
> I cut this small dead peppermint and the branch in the background along with a few other odds and ends about the place, leaving the better logs there. There were a few rubbishy bits towards the base but it still burns. All 460 action today.
> 
> View attachment 645783
> 
> 
> About 1.5 cubes all up, including a few bits chucked in the back of the suby. Mostly ready to burn but a few bits need a few months drying time.
> 
> View attachment 645784
> 
> 
> Dropped that off and then went to work.


Wish my mates would bring me firewood. Lazy bastards will sit on their arses until the first cold snap (from the missus) then call me chasing firewood or where to get cheap parts for the saw that hasn't run since the start of last Winter. Or to borrow the splitter (I laugh the most at those requests).


----------



## farmer steve

the next few days look to be a bit warmer than what i like to scrounge in so i threw the saws on the tractor this morning and took a ride. first victim was a big locust that split off last fall. saw a dead white oak on my way out with the locust and just had to go back and get it. bit of a fire on the mountain across the valley from where i was cutting.


----------



## dancan

Buckshot00 said:


> Scrounge of the day. Mostly elder and small amount of ash. View attachment 645846


Funny how things grow. 
Behind my house there's ash , a mile or less east there's oak but a mile or less northwest to my scrounging grounds it's maple, birch and 2 ash trees in the hundreds of acres I've been trampling through. 
I haven't cut the 2 ash trees,,,,Yet lol


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I only had one Tax Appt early, and one late, so during the day I got to play with a couple of saws for the first time in months!

I put new fuel caps on my 026, and they leaked too, so I purchased an O ring at the auto store and all is good now. Ran it a bit and tuned it a bit, so it should be good for the GTG!

Then I played with one of my 660 Asian Twins. It has been bothering me that one saw had noticeably more torque than the other (the one with the more opened up muffler was lacking torque). So even though I had tuned it to 4 stroke, I opened the Hi up some more (from 1 + 1/4 to 1 + 5/8). Well, I only did two cuts with it, but I leaned on it pretty hard and did not slow it down, so I think I resolved the problem! I had been thinking about it a lot, and it just made sense that the saw with the greater muffler mod should be set a bit richer, but I'm very glad it seems to have worked! I wish every problem were that simple to resolve!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy, you have beautiful scenery shots, but for the look of your wood, it must be a lot dryer down under than it is here.



I think this particular tree was dead standing for a fair while before it got pushed over, I'd guess a few years. The sapwood of peppermint deteriorates over time giving that dessicated look while the heartwood is still ok. There was some termite activity in the lower section that kept some moisture in there. Our particular area typically gets 0.8-1.0m of rain per year, being on the west side of the mountain range we get a fair bit more rain than the rest of the state. 



KiwiBro said:


> Wish my mates would bring me firewood. Lazy bastards will sit on their arses until the first cold snap (from the missus) then call me chasing firewood or where to get cheap parts for the saw that hasn't run since the start of last Winter. Or to borrow the splitter (I laugh the most at those requests).



I don't donate wood to sooks and whiners. I like to help out people who, due to circumstances rather than choice (ie. laziness) find themselves in wood poverty. The two households I have cut wood for in the last couple of weeks didn't (and wouldn't) ask for it, but I had become aware that they needed some wood and since I had the gear and the wood access, I just went and did it. And I need the exercise and running big saws is awesome and the teary gratitude from the recipients makes me feel warm and fuzzy. Lazy whiners need not apply, however. 

In unexpected news, the Lady Farmer's relocation/custody decision came out in her favour and about 6 months earlier than might have been expected. She's moving 3000km away next week so the 7m of wood I cut for her around Easter can go to the lady I took a load to a few weeks back (who is also going through a divorce and had to pay $4000 in costs just because the husband chose not to attend the court date). 



farmer steve said:


> the next few days look to be a bit warmer than what i like to scrounge in so i threw the saws on the tractor this morning and took a ride. first victim was a big locust that split off last fall. saw a dead white oak on my way out with the locust and just had to go back and get it. bit of a fire on the mountain across the valley from where i was cutting.



Yes, you did need to go back and get that oak  . We had some fires in our area today as well. It has been pretty dry for three months and with 35° temps and high winds a few (deliberately lit ) fires got away. Tomorrow the approaching cold front arrives and we have snow forecast for the mountains for Saturday and probably heater lighting conditions here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Onya Cowboy. I'm pretty much the same here too. The lazy can get stuffed. Would rather help those down on their luck or having a tough time of it. Most of us have been in those shoes or will be there again at some stage, and know what it means to have someone lend a hand.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good work cowboy.

I had to look it up but Google tells me London's average annual rain is a mere 601mm (2 feet to those still working on Imperial), so you are wetter than London. However I guess you have prolonged periods of dry and 30C + or even 40C? Where as we normally get just a few days or weeks of around 30C and all complain that is too hot.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> Good work cowboy.
> 
> I had to look it up but Google tells me London's average annual rain is a mere 601mm (2 feet to those still working on Imperial), so you are wetter than London. However I guess you have prolonged periods of dry and 30C + or even 40C? Where as we normally get just a few days or weeks of around 30C and all complain that is too hot.


You folks must be in the desert we get 57 inches, thats 1447mm, per year.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got the splitter set up and split 1-7' bucket of elm top. Then split the little jag of boxelder.



Too soft to go in with the tractor unless it's froze in the mornings. Don't want to rut it all up. I mow the clearing for my back yard gun range.



Plenty more to go here. I will cut more back here this spring. There is a cherry on the ground and some other blow down oak tops ECT...


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Good work cowboy.
> 
> I had to look it up but Google tells me London's average annual rain is a mere 601mm (2 feet to those still working on Imperial), so you are wetter than London. However I guess you have prolonged periods of dry and 30C + or even 40C? Where as we normally get just a few days or weeks of around 30C and all complain that is too hot.



I think when it rains here it more often rains properly then clear up rather than drizzle for ages. Where I am we don't get so much rain between January and April so the ground is firm and the April temps generally good for the scrounging. Oz's wettest town is a place called Tully way up in northern Queensland - 5+ metres or 200 inches of rain per year!


----------



## LondonNeil

i was thinking that, we get a lot of drizzle! we don't get extremes of any weather.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got the splitter set up


I'm going to turn my yard wagon into a "fifth wheel" kinda like that. Put a metal plate across the back, mount a 2" ball in the plate then drag the wagon dragging the splitter. Drop off the splitter where I'm gonna split then drag the wagon back n forth from the splitter to the stack. Now I just need a Yamaha TW200 and figure out a way to pull the wagon with it. 

https://www.yamahamotorsports.com/dual-sport/models/tw200


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yep that Old blue dolly is handy.. Neighbor plowed for me once last winter and bent/cracked the handle. Ya can see the little splice in er now. Little crooked yet.

I used the tractor to pull the splitter back there. Carried the dolly in the bucket. Much easier to drag around. About equal to a pallet jack.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My sister and some of her friends walked the Milford track in New Zealand back in the 90’s, they had 1500mm of rain in one night. Luckily they were sleeping in a hut up in the mountain. They had to get air lifted out by helicopter.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm going to turn my yard wagon into a "fifth wheel" kinda like that. Put a metal plate across the back, mount a 2" ball in the plate then drag the wagon dragging the splitter. Drop off the splitter where I'm gonna split then drag the wagon back n forth from the splitter to the stack. Now I just need a Yamaha TW200 and figure out a way to pull the wagon with it.
> 
> https://www.yamahamotorsports.com/dual-sport/models/tw200


I like that bike. Been thinking of picking up a bigger bike. Something dual sport or super moto. 
My little hoolgan ride is fun to rip around town on but I want more.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My son rides a Kawasaki 650 klr all modded. He wants to step up to an African Twin. If he does I have dibs on the Kawasaki.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got a start on some more splitting. Getting really windy so may call it a day. We'll see. Some of this is a bit punky but some is real decent.


----------



## KiwiBro

Does it stay in the woods there to season? Minimal handling, all the debris left in the woods. One move to the house later on. I like that system if so.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> You folks must be in the desert we get 57 inches, thats 1447mm, per year.


Try here in the PNW eastern half of Washington state. 16-20" annually. T'ain't for nothing it is called "dryland farm country".


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Does it stay in the woods there to season? Minimal handling, all the debris left in the woods. One move to the house later on. I like that system if so.


Almost. Will stack in the shed after a few months in the sun. A little extra handling but guaranteed burnable and accessable when needed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I like that bike. Been thinking of picking up a bigger bike. Something dual sport or super moto. View attachment 646383
> My little hoolgan ride is fun to rip around town on but I want more.


Yea I looked at those little 125's but not enough function. I already have a Harley. Got pavement covered. I need a dualsport.


----------



## JustJeff

I had a Yamaha XS1100. It scooted right along. Dubbed the XS 11 because it was the first bike to crack into the 11’s in the 1/4 mile. Had a lot of fun on it but had to sell it a few years ago when propane price spiked during the worst winter ever. That’s when I got the woodstove and subsequently became a scrounger! One day I’ll ride again, one day..!


----------



## Cody

sixonetonoffun said:


> Getting really windy so may call it a day.



It's beyond windy down here, really sick of this weather. Incredible draft for the woodstove though!


----------



## Philbert

We just had thunder hail. Really!

First for me.

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Bit more Black hat auction scrounging yesterday. Bought a couple of loads of "stuff". Bought this motor for a new vertical splitter build then bought 82 boxes of drywall compound for $2 a box, sold it 10 minutes after I bid on it, delivered it today and picked up enough profit to pay for the motor. The other stuff I bought I will resell to pay for my time at the sale and fuel. ( that's what I told her anyway) Tomorrow morning I'll be heading south to Springfield for another big sale, wood chippers, snow blades and a few other things are on the menu. Supposed to be a heck of a terrible weather day, just the kind I like. I wear the gear and tough it out to get bargains.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Split most of the day. Got the patio re-wrapped in wood. Split till dark then started on my neighbors 011AVT....more on that in a min


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone want a cheap, new Cannon 18" supermini 3/8LP picco C1 (k095+3005) mount bar? Left over from my 241 days. I think the shipping to USA is about $25, a bit cheaper to Oz. PM me if so. I think there's a .325 pitch spare nose for it too if you run that instead of 3/8LP.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Feul lines were toast in the 011. Replaced. Checked P/C, good. Compression felt good. Carb looked good. It will fire and run for a couple seconds after choke pop, but wont stay running. Smokes pretty bad like its really rich but wont run again until choke is on for one pull, then turn back off, pull, run smoky for a couple seconds then quit. On the saw it says "L=1 turn" and "H=1 turn". I sort of assumed that initial setting would be lean so I started with both at 1 1/4 turns. To rich? Anybody work on the "white case" 011's?


----------



## panolo

Don't know the configuration of that saw but the things I can think of would be crank seal leak, fuel diaphragm, have an impulse line? Could it suck bar oil into the crank causing both the leak and the smoke?


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Bit more Black hat auction scrounging yesterday. Bought a couple of loads of "stuff". Bought this motor for a new vertical splitter build then bought 82 boxes of drywall compound for $2 a box, sold it 10 minutes after I bid on it, delivered it today and picked up enough profit to pay for the motor. The other stuff I bought I will resell to pay for my time at the sale and fuel. ( that's what I told her anyway) Tomorrow morning I'll be heading south to Springfield for another big sale, wood chippers, snow blades and a few other things are on the menu. Supposed to be a heck of a terrible weather day, just the kind I like. I wear the gear and tough it out to get bargains.
> View attachment 646463
> View attachment 646464
> View attachment 646465
> View attachment 646466


those "HAT" produce auctions were started here back in the 80's. seems they pop up wherever theres a hat population. the 2 i go to weekly to buy and sell produce are probably multi-million dollar operations. i go to their equipment auctions too. i see by the sign out front they have a hay/straw auction just like ours. do you know if they sell firewood at the hay auction?


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> Don't know the configuration of that saw but the things I can think of would be crank seal leak, fuel diaphragm, have an impulse line? Could it suck bar oil into the crank causing both the leak and the smoke?


I checked rubbers in the carb, they look good. It doesn't have an impulse line but the oil pump is not a gear driven oil pump. Its an impulse pump but if it doesn't have an impulse line I dont understand how its working. Or not working. The little bit of time I did have it running there was no oil comming from the bar port. Not sure about crank seals. I haven't got that far yet.


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> We just had thunder hail. Really!
> 
> First for me.
> 
> Philbert


About 10 last night we had sleet with lightning and thunder.


----------



## svk

Hey guys.

Haven't been on here much in a while as it has been "one of those months". Finally got out of Florida which was about a month behind schedule. Got up here yesterday afternoon and luckily missed most of that storm that blew through the midwest yesterday. I did drive through rain and a bit of light hail in Wisconsin and heavy hail had just hit the Madison area right before I drove through.

Have had more than a few issues with things as of late with the most recent being my adopted mother (who I do not have a great relationship with) having several complications following a broken hip. 

Sorry to sound like a downer just wanted to let y'all know why I haven't been around here much lately.

We have about a foot plus of snow in the woods up here with the sunny hillsides are starting to get bare. The lake is looking close to a record late ice out as there is about 3' of clear ice and the spots that normally open in early march are still frozen tight. I will be looking forward to getting in the woods to start making wood once the snow resides a bit more.


----------



## JustJeff

We are currently getting that storm. Started with rain to freezing rain and now snow all day. Supposed to get more freezing rain tomorrow. Yuck! The upside of freezing rain is usually free firewood! Anyways no wood related activity for me save stuffing it in the stove. Off to cook fish in the snow for our church’s annual fish fry.


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> We are currently getting that storm. Started with rain to freezing rain and now snow all day. Supposed to get more freezing rain tomorrow. Yuck! The upside of freezing rain is usually free firewood! Anyways no wood related activity for me save stuffing it in the stove. Off to cook fish in the snow for our church’s annual fish fry.



It's a hell of a storm.


----------



## svk

Sounds like the entire Minneapolis area is shut down. First ice then up to 18 inches of snow coming. Glad I am not down there.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My 011 needs to be leaned a bit with temp changes ECT... But it will run even dripping fuel out the exhaust. I believe that carb may have an acceletor pump. I think if that leaks it will flood like that. 

@HarleyT and some of the Stihl guys would know more.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> just saw this on facebook market place. called the log aug. Car powered log splitter. looks like a pretty dangerous contraption.


This looks like a mini-version; maybe for splitting kindling?




Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

There's also a guy in Italy who has taken that screw jack idea and used it for a felling cone to replace conventional plastic wedges when you need lift on a leaning tree. It takes a 3/8" (I think) socket bit for your impact driver of choice. Pretty neat if you don't like pounding on wedges and don't mind carrying it and an impact driver around with you. It is on my "when I've got $ to burn" shopping list.


----------



## dancan

No money to burn for me , just wood lol


----------



## dancan

Speaking of wood , it stopped raining around lunch so I went over to my buddies place to scrounge up what I thot would be the last load or close to it .
So I backed the trailer into the back yard and started to load 

















But , while I was loading ,,,






More wood , that shmoaky oak kinda stuff was being cut down so into the trailer it went 
They ran out of steam soon after so I had to make up the load with some nice spruce before I went home 






Twas a good afternoon , oak , yellow birch , sugar maple , red maple , a stick of white birch and some black spruce


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> No money to burn for me , just wood lol


Wake me when bitcoin goes up in smoke and tangible results from hard work are worth their weight in gold. Hope I'm alive to see it.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> No money to burn for me , just spruce for me. lol


----------



## farmer steve

easy scrounge today.had my one produce customer stop with another load of wood for me if i wanted it. he wasn't sure what it was but wanted to get rid of it. uh LOCUST.  throw it right here.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Sounds like the entire Minneapolis area is shut down. First ice then up to 18 inches of snow coming. Glad I am not down there.


Just 45 mins North of Mpls. We didn't get much just a little mostly grapple and sleet... Until about 6pm now the snows polishing the ice and drifting at every curb and corner.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Sounds like the entire Minneapolis area is shut down. First ice then up to 18 inches of snow coming. Glad I am not down there.


Steve, you need to hold up in the shop and get to work on that 1050. I bought another one about a month ago and it is freaking awesome. I cut down a little Oak at my friends house, just to try it out. All my friend could say was "man that thing is loud"! All the saw could say was "bigger tree". I'm supposed to take down a couple 30+ inch Oaks for him Monday, but I think they are calling for rain, and I pulled my back again, we will see, Joe.


----------



## cantoo

farmer steve, we have them all over the place here now. I go to the big ones 8 or 10 times a year, the produce auctions are 3 times a week, firewood/ hay/ feed ones are usually every 2 weeks. And they really don't sell firewood it's more of a give away at any of the ones I've seen. The bigger one is 50 miles from me so not worth hauling the wood but it usually only sells for $90 to $120 a full cord cut to 16". Some is decent wood and some is punky crap too though.
I had a really crappy day today, weather was horrible so they had the whole auction inside the buildings on big screens with internet bidding also. Place was packed and worse yet my wife decided to go with me and that never goes well. I dropped a low low ball big on an old outdoor boiler.. $75 and the crowd fell silent.. Well everyone except my wife. We had a 3 hour drive home at 40 mph on freezing rain and slush covered roads. It gave her lots of time to repetitively ask me WTF I was thinking when I bid. I kept cussing under my breath saying "never again will I take her to an auction".
It's all good though, I'm online bidding on a few things at another sale ( just up the road from JustJeff's place) . I told her I'm surfing ****. Green means I'm winning but it's early in the sale.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, you need to hold up in the shop and get to work on that 1050. I bought another one about a month ago and it is freaking awesome. I cut down a little Oak at my friends house, just to try it out. All my friend could say was "man that thing is loud"! All the saw could say was "bigger tree". I'm supposed to take down a couple 30+ inch Oaks for him Monday, but I think they are calling for rain, and I pulled my back again, we will see, Joe.


I was just moving it in the storage unit the other day and the damn box broke open and all of the bolts fell out. Luckily they fell into my chain bin sitting right below it so they are all safe but I will need to re-sort.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I was just moving it in the storage unit the other day and the damn box broke open and all of the bolts fell out. Luckily they fell into my chain bin sitting right below it so they are all safe but I will need to re-sort.


Good luck, if you get that one running it will make you smile from Minnesota all the way to Florida, Joe.


----------



## svk

It will be running (at some point).


----------



## KiwiBro

don't mind me, just daydreaming...


----------



## dancan

That looks like a few pennies in that pic lol


----------



## MustangMike

That is not a day dream, that is a nightmare, takes all the fun out of it! It is like getting wood that is already cut, I just won't take it!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got booted from the thread again.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> That looks like a few pennies in that pic lol



Hmmm, purchase price, depreciation, running costs, labour, moving it between jobs, profit or loss on sale compared to book value, carry the one, adjust for inflation, divide by three ounces of hope, reduce to net present value at a beta-linked IROR and...
It's only 3500 m3 of spruce.
What are you waiting for?



MustangMike said:


> That is not a day dream, that is a nightmare, takes all the fun out of it! It is like getting wood that is already cut, I just won't take it!!!


Yeah, job satisfaction would be terrible, I'd hate coming to work, get depressed, get sick, die early and assorted bastards would squabble over my meagre estate. Thanks for the reality check. There oughta be a law against such machinery, even just on public mental health grounds.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I got booted from the thread again.


What's most important at this juncture is working out why farmer steve 'likes' that you got booted. That's a bit ruff


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well to his disappointment I'm back. Here's the 5th wheel plate idea for the wood wagon. Off to HD to see if they have U-bolts. And a 2" ball.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> What's most important at this juncture is working out why farmer steve 'likes' that you got booted. That's a bit ruff


I was trying to decide if he was glad Woodchip got booted, or he was glad he was back? Go figure, I can't figure it, Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I was trying to decide if he was glad Woodchip got booted, or he was glad he was back? Go figure, I can't figure it, Joe.


Me neither. That farmer steve is such a trouble maker it's anyone's guess.


----------



## JustJeff

Haha I almost liked it too now I’m “like shy” not sure what to like. Lol. So far we have escaped the freezing rain part of this storm and got a foot of snow and ice pellets yesterday. More blowing today. I went from no snow whatsoever to drifts thigh deep in places. Had low attendance last night at the annual church fish fry so we had fresh cod for supper tonight too. Shipped right from Newfoundland. Mmmm. Anyways, the only thing scrounge related here is load the stove, heat and repeat.


----------



## Philbert

Went from a brown lawn to this, in about a day and a half (60# dog, and 42" high fence, for reference).



Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

It's like on the forms or verbal questionnaires when they ask for my gender. Nowadays I'm like 'is this a trick question'. I usually write 'agnostic'. Seems to cover all bases and easy to remember. 

Age: agnostic
Gender: agnostic
Ethnicity: agnostic


----------



## dancan

Terrible dreadful and dreary weather here today but I didn't let it hold me back .
Ice all over the place but it wasn't enough to stop me .



























Nosiree , I didn't let it even slow me down one bit !


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !!!
Long time no see .


----------



## dancan

It was a real nice day here I went back to my buddies place and scrounged up another load , I pulled up to a pile that they had stacked up at the side of his driveway , after blocking and loading my buddy said "I want that one , that one and those gone ."
A few small ones but this one was nice 











Until ,,,






I was a little pizzed off but quickly calmed down after I found a few nice sticks of spruce to finish the load so all was good 






Today was mostly yellow birch with a bit of sugar maple , red maple , white birch and some spruce 
From the looks of things , I'll be hauling one or two more loads from there because he's liking the sunshine that has never been on the house in the 5 years that he's owned it .


----------



## mainewoods

I'm still kicking Dan. Been a loooong,snowy winter. I drop by to see what bare ground looks like!lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> (60# North American Black Bear)
> View attachment 646838
> 
> 
> Philbert


Fixed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got the 5th wheel plate made and mounted. Got the location for the ball. Tomorow I'll get a small shank 2" ball and attempt to drill a big hole in a stainless plate. Unless I'm just TIG welding on stainless I hate workin with that stuff. Machines like poo.


----------



## MustangMike

Went from upper 70s yesterday afternoon to 30s this am, and now about 40 and raining, just miserable! Would rather have 20s and snow!


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> What's most important at this juncture is working out why farmer steve 'likes' that you got booted. That's a bit ruff


i'll just blame it on Canadian beer last night.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Terrible dreadful and dreary weather here today but I didn't let it hold me back .
> Ice all over the place but it wasn't enough to stop me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosiree , I didn't let it even slow me down one bit !
> Those are cool pics, Joe.


----------



## panolo

That bare ground in Dancan's pic's is akin to seeing a sasquatch around here. There's rumors it is there but no confirmation!


----------



## woodchip rookie

These glasses are totally me


----------



## Jeffrey

Friday scrounge and the city tree dump, nice sunny day. The first photos is the back of the pile I was pulling from. I need to call the city and ask if they can pull the pile apart. Its too dangerous to try to cut cause its all tangled up in the pile.
The next image is a small stack of the wood. Can anyone ID what it is? I split some of it and it split really easy even though it is still green and wet.


The final image is the truck loaded. The wood went to my BIL's garage down the street to season.


----------



## LondonNeil

looks some nice wood there. Can you get a loop of rope around some of the logs and pull them from the tangle carefully with your truck?


----------



## svk

We got 4" of snow with some decent drifting in areas from the recent storm. North of here reported 9". Minneapolis area had 15-22 inches. Glad I am not them lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> looks some nice wood there. Can you get a loop of rope around some of the logs and pull them from the tangle carefully with your truck?



The pile looks like it would come apart fairly easily. My truck carries some 300' of assorted chains, cables, snatch blocks. and log tongs for jsut such occasions. It is amazing what even a 2x 1/2 ton pickup can do.


----------



## muddstopper

after a couple weeks of temps swing from mid 30 to mid 70, looks like I will have to build a fire tonite. Suppose to get down to 26f tonite. Had a good snow storm this morning, looked like a mini blizzard for about 5 min. Wind blowing side ways. Supposed to get up to nearly 70 tomorrow. I'm confused, what month is it.


----------



## MustangMike

Mother Nature is going through the CHANGE!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Spring is springing! we've had a coupe of days of 17-18C, no rain for 3 days, sunshine in spells, and its forecast to get warmer day by day to 24-25C by Thursday/Friday, yippee!


----------



## 95custmz

Jeffrey said:


> View attachment 646963
> Friday scrounge and the city tree dump, nice sunny day. The first photos is the back of the pile I was pulling from. I need to call the city and ask if they can pull the pile apart. Its too dangerous to try to cut cause its all tangled up in the pile.
> The next image is a small stack of the wood. Can anyone ID what it is? I split some of it and it split really easy even though it is still green and wet.
> View attachment 646964
> 
> The final image is the truck loaded. The wood went to my BIL's garage down the street to season.
> View attachment 646965


Looks like Cherry. Nice scrounge!


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out yesterday with a couple of mates for a 6pk run (ended up being a carton run) anyway we found some great spots with yellow box and red gum - we nicknamed it the “gold mine” - we will get out with the utes and saws and get stuck in. [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

I feel like I should be done with fires for the year but winter just won' go away.
 I've put this up a few places but this is the firewood thread and I was helping do firewood for people in need so I'll put it here to.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> These glasses are totally me



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yeps


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Yeps



Brilliant little idea.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 646999
> I feel like I should be done with fires for the year but winter just won' go away.
> I've put this up a few places but this is the firewood thread and I was helping do firewood for people in need so I'll put it here to.




Very impressive that they do that James, good on em, my mates and I help a few different people out around our town who can't get out and get wood themselves anymore, I don't mind doing it one bit, only too happy to help if I'm well enough to do so.


----------



## bigfellascott

What brands the wood heater James? interesting idea loading it from the top.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> Very impressive that they do that James, good on em, my mates and I help a few different people out around our town who can't get out and get wood themselves anymore, I don't mind doing it one bit, only too happy to help if I'm well enough to do so.


I had a good time. They weren't expecting the kind of response they got from the forums. Also got to run my Del eaves ported 590 beside a red97 590 and compare. I plan on going again when they have another one later this year.


bigfellascott said:


> What brands the wood heater James? interesting idea loading it from the top.


Vermont castings it's at least 20 years old. I like the option to load from the top.


----------



## rarefish383

When I got up at 530, the weather said 65 and sunny. It's 40, cloudy, windy, and just started snowing. Just flurries, but what happened to 65 and sunny, Joe.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> Mother Nature is going through the CHANGE!!!



Worse than that... that biatch is off her meds.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Minneapolis area had 15-22 inches. Glad I am not them lol


One of my daughter's got lucky. St Paul's tow lot contract expired. So she got off with a parking ticket at work (residential).


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Spring is springing! we've had a coupe of days of 17-18C, no rain for 3 days, sunshine in spells, and its forecast to get warmer day by day to 24-25C by Thursday/Friday, yippee!



25C here Neil ,,,,
That spruce in the furnace makes it just like summer in the house lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> 25C here Neil ,,,,
> That spruce in the furnace makes it just like summer in the house lol


SPRUCE ! not only for heating.





http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/wild-mushroom-fettuccini-with-spruce-tip-pesto/19826/


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> SPRUCE ! not only for heating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/wild-mushroom-fettuccini-with-spruce-tip-pesto/19826/


That looks better than the grilled cheese I just made, although it was 3 cheese with extra thick maple smoked bacon, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Spacer block for the foot of the splitter. It will do a 26" log. Mine are cut to 18". The block makes the gap 20". I cant use the "auto-return" feature cuz it makes too big of a gap after it returns all the way. If I stop it manually then I have to leave my hand on the lever then stop it instead of letting it return on its own while I'm shifting wood around. Its not all the way done. It needs some brackets to keep it put, but its a start.


----------



## Philbert

Low tech is often best.

(Maybe place some grapes in there and do dual duty? Wet laundry? Cider apples?)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Be REAL CAREFUL with wild mushrooms, you only get to make one mistake.

My Aunt was using this "experts" book, and then the expert died eating the wrong one. My Uncle got rid of that book real fast!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Spacer block for the foot of the splitter. It will do a 26" log. Mine are cut to 18". The block makes the gap 20". I cant use the "auto-return" feature cuz it makes too big of a gap after it returns all the way. If I stop it manually then I have to leave my hand on the lever then stop it instead of letting it return on its own while I'm shifting wood around. Its not all the way done. It needs some brackets to keep it put, but its a start.


We use a piece of aluminum angle between the wedge and cylinder. Doing it that way I press the button to bring it down to split let go it returns till the spacer stops it. I'll get a pic in the morning. With this setup I have both hands free to move splits or another round into place.


----------



## bigfellascott

I decided to make a Pickaroon/Hookaroon - I used an old tomahawk head I had laying around and got to work on it with the angle grinder and belt sander, I also had an old axe handle laying around so got to reshaping that to fit the head.

She works a treat and should save the old back a lot of unnecessary bending which is fine by me!


----------



## LondonNeil

Absolute back savers! Wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Spacer block for the foot of the splitter. It will do a 26" log. Mine are cut to 18". The block makes the gap 20". I cant use the "auto-return" feature cuz it makes too big of a gap after it returns all the way. If I stop it manually then I have to leave my hand on the lever then stop it instead of letting it return on its own while I'm shifting wood around. Its not all the way done. It needs some brackets to keep it put, but its a start.


I saw someone split a heavy piece of heater hose and put it around the cylinder shaft and fasten it with hose clamps. That put enough resistance on the valve and it kicked off. I think I posted it here and was told it might not be good for the hydraulics, so I didn't try it, Joe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> We use a piece of aluminum angle between the wedge and cylinder. Doing it that way I press the button to bring it down to split let go it returns till the spacer stops it. I'll get a pic in the morning. With this setup I have both hands free to move splits or another round into place.


I thought about that but then the cylinder stops before it gets to the pusher brackets that push a stuck log off the wedge.


----------



## JustJeff

You can buy clamp on spacers to limit stroke. Using a spacer does not hurt a cylinder. Many farm implements come with spacers on the gauge wheel cylinders.
https://www.amazon.com/Worens-Group-39103000-Cylinder-Control/dp/B000UVQTI6


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> You can buy clamp on spacers to limit stroke. Using a spacer does not hurt a cylinder. Many farm implements come with spacers on the gauge wheel cylinders.
> https://www.amazon.com/Worens-Group-39103000-Cylinder-Control/dp/B000UVQTI6


Thanks Jeff, now that you mention it, I think I saw these at Tractor Supply. Next time I'm there I'll take a look, Joe.


----------



## James Miller

You could make your own spacer for free with some scrap metal. Ares has been setup like this for 15+ years with no ill effects. 

Its old ugly and effective


----------



## panolo

The only thing you'd have to worry about with a piece of angle iron is how it contacts the cylinder. You don't want it touching the seal or area that supports the seal. I repaired a bunch of them on hydraulic plow setups for smaller equip. We also used rubber stops or spacers.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I saw someone split a heavy piece of heater hose and put it around the cylinder shaft and fasten it with hose clamps. That put enough resistance on the valve and it kicked off. I think I posted it here and was told it might not be good for the hydraulics, so I didn't try it, Joe.



Parts houses have "stroke limiters" - spring loaded aluminum blocks that clip over the shaft. I used them but quite, they were causing the bolt halding the push plate on the shaft to break. Broke and bent several of them.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone want a cheap, new Cannon 18" supermini 3/8LP picco C1 (k095+3005) mount bar? Left over from my 241 days. I think the shipping to USA is about $25, a bit cheaper to Oz. PM me if so. I think there's a .325 pitch spare nose for it too if you run that instead of 3/8LP.


I'll take it, joking .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Went from upper 70s yesterday afternoon to 30s this am, and now about 40 and raining, just miserable! Would rather have 20s and snow!


I agree Mike.
Funny how everyone who is stuck inside seems to say oh no it's much better at 35 and raining .
Rain is coming tonight as it's warmed up, then it turns to snow again, hard to believe, what month is it lol.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> These glasses are totally me


No there not .


----------



## James Miller

Decided to clean up some piles today. Started with maple and ash to start off next year.
Theme the rest of the oak that was split. I think this tree will go over a cord easy. 

This is what' split and stacked already and I have all this stuff to do yet.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> SPRUCE ! not only for heating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/wild-mushroom-fettuccini-with-spruce-tip-pesto/19826/



Spruce is wonderful stuff , it kept scurvy away for the native for a millennia and kept the early explorers warm and healthy .
Heck you can even drink you scurvy away 
One of many for example 
http://beermebc.com/2016/07/06/wheelhouse-brewing-company-scurvy-dog-spruce-ale/

https://www.google.com/search?ei=MM.......0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.iPD7TMuSKWI


https://www.nutriplanet.org/2014/05/5-reasons-to-eat-spruce-tips-8-ways-to-use-them/


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Spruce is wonderful stuff , it kept scurvy away for the native for a millennia and kept the early explorers warm and healthy .
> Heck you can even drink you scurvy away
> One of many for example
> http://beermebc.com/2016/07/06/wheelhouse-brewing-company-scurvy-dog-spruce-ale/
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=MM.......0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.iPD7TMuSKWI
> 
> 
> https://www.nutriplanet.org/2014/05/5-reasons-to-eat-spruce-tips-8-ways-to-use-them/


all in for the scurvy prevention. scroungers need to stay on top of this stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah I’m going to get right on those firewood duties....Not.


----------



## JustJeff

While I’m not scrounging, I’ve been keeping myself busy polishing this turd. A little 12’ sea king.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 647310
> View attachment 647308
> While I’m not scrounging, I’ve been keeping myself busy polishing this turd. A little 12’ sea king.


Nice work!


----------



## svk

Hi guys,

Finally starting to feel human again. We had to rush back to MN as my mother had took a turn for the worse. She is stabilized now and will be rehabbing in the nursing home for the next 6 weeks. The kids basically will miss a whole week of school but they are enjoying themselves even though the weather has been cold and snowy.

I am going to work on cleaning the garage this weekend as there is still lots of snow in the woods but maybe next weekend I can start working on the 4 cord order I have.


----------



## bear1998

Craiglist find from a local tree trimmer...BIG ONE'S on the bottom.....90% locust...think I was a little over loaded


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 647307
> Yeah I’m going to get right on those firewood duties....Not.



Jeff , I'm not laughing at you , I'm laughing with you


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Jeff , I'm not laughing at you , I'm laughing with you



Well,,,,, maybe lol


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 647310
> View attachment 647308
> While I’m not scrounging, I’ve been keeping myself busy polishing this turd. A little 12’ sea king.


Jeff, I think you have the same model tool box that I have. The one with three small drawers across the top, so many manuals, tubes of caulk, clamps, drop lights, etc, that the lid won't close, and I thought I had the only one.


----------



## chipper1

bear1998 said:


> View attachment 647323
> Craiglist find from a local tree trimmer...BIG ONE'S on the bottom.....90% locust...think I was a little over loaded


That's what I'm talking about, doesn't get much better unless their paying you to remove it .
Looks like locust , what we call ironwood , and spruce .
I got a little scrounge of some box elder, I've heard it's in the maple family, but I'm pretty sure it's in the spruce family.
The great thing is I was told they would pay me to take it away, all I had to do was to have insurance and remove it from the roof .
Since my suburban is not back on the road yet I made a couple trips with the Honda Odyssey and the 4x8 trailer. I'm glad that was the case, probably would have killed me doing it all in one day as it had to be hauled a good ways to the trailer.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally starting to feel human again. We had to rush back to MN as my mother had took a turn for the worse. She is stabilized now and will be rehabbing in the nursing home for the next 6 weeks. The kids basically will miss a whole week of school but they are enjoying themselves even though the weather has been cold and snowy.
> 
> I am going to work on cleaning the garage this weekend as there is still lots of snow in the woods but maybe next weekend I can start working on the 4 cord order I have.


Steve, prayers sent for your Mom. I spent the past 2 days cleaning my garage. Took all the saws off the 2 shelves and lined them up for inspection. When you left a couple months ago I was down to 12 saws, now look what happened. And, there's more in the basement and shed!


----------



## OnTheRoad




----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, prayers sent for your Mom. I spent the past 2 days cleaning my garage. Took all the saws off the 2 shelves and lined them up for inspection. When you left a couple months ago I was down to 12 saws, now look what happened. And, there's more in the basement and shed!


don't forget about the ones in under the car lol.


----------



## chipper1

OnTheRoad said:


> View attachment 647364
> View attachment 647365


Sweet, gtg time.


----------



## OnTheRoad

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, gtg time.



Head on down! Got a stable of Mastermind saws that need a workout.

I was on my way home from work and saw a tree job in progress so I swung by and asked what they were doing with the wood. I figured I'd have to spend a couple evenings hauling it home but the owner offered to deliver it. This was white oak but obviously there's some knotty trash in there. My buddy loves the trash and there will be at least a truck load. This tree service sells split firewood. 

Anybody who isn't asking tree services for wood is missing the boat. I heat my house 95% with wood and I get 95% of my wood delivered for free from tree services working within 10 blocks of my house.


----------



## chipper1

OnTheRoad said:


> Head on down! Got a stable of Mastermind saws that need a workout.
> 
> I was on my way home from work and saw a tree job in progress so I swung by and asked what they were doing with the wood. I figured I'd have to spend a couple evenings hauling it home but the owner offered to deliver it. This was white oak but obviously there's some knotty trash in there. My buddy loves the trash and there will be at least a truck load. This tree service sells split firewood.
> 
> Anybody who isn't asking tree services for wood is missing the boat. I heat my house 95% with wood and I get 95% of my wood delivered for free from tree services working within 10 blocks of my house.


What a great success story, and mainly white oak too .
You would have to be all the way down in the SE corner of Ohio. I have a gtg this weekend and then next, and will probably be in NW Ohio the weekend after that at the inlaws. It looks like a great time, thanks for the invite. What saws do you have.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm in the Columbus area. Stop by.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm in the Columbus area. Stop by.


I been wanting to, and now that I know who has my glasses I just might have to lol.
Have you made up you mind on a quad yet, I liked that Rincon, there a sweet ridding machine very smooth like a husky (sorry guys )


----------



## OnTheRoad

I can't figure out how to change my location but I'm not longer living in the Marietta/Parkersburg area. I'm now back home in KC sleeping in my own bed every night. I'm no longer Ontheroad. I sleep better but my banker hates it.


----------



## OnTheRoad

My Mastermind saws are a hateful 390xp, vicious 562xp, and a 550xp that's way outside it's weight class. That's all I remember. I have some in boxes that I don't remember where they went.


----------



## chipper1

OnTheRoad said:


> I can't figure out how to change my location but I'm not longer living in the Marietta/Parkersburg area. I'm now back home in KC sleeping in my own bed every night. I'm no longer Ontheroad. I sleep better but my banker hates it.


Click on your name in the top right of any screen(by where it says inbox/alerts) and then it will open up the window by which you can change it.
I know all to well about being out on the rd , glad your home, she'll get over it.
That makes it a bit longer drive lol.
I'm planning on going to the Iowa gtg in two weeks, you going.


OnTheRoad said:


> My Mastermind saws are a hateful 390xp, vicious 562xp, and a 550xp that's way outside it's weight class. That's all I remember. I have some in boxes that I don't remember where they went.


Sounds like some fun saws.
I've been wanting a 390 for a while now , and I just sold my 660, I also just bought two 36" large mount husky bars today .


----------



## James Miller

@farmer steve I thought we tossed this stuff back in the woods. Found a few pieces in the stuff from Dillsburg. The purple turned bright pink after being split a few weeks.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 647310
> View attachment 647308
> While I’m not scrounging, I’ve been keeping myself busy polishing this turd. A little 12’ sea king.


What's that rule again? Something like 'he who dies with the most rods, wins'? Can we just declare you the winner and all go home? I'm trying to work out a system to keep the quantity of rods I take with me on the yak to...wait for it...one. It's a work in progress. Can't seem to get it below two.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 647401
> @farmer steve I thought we tossed this stuff back in the woods. Found a few pieces in the stuff from Dillsburg. The purple turned bright pink after being split a few weeks.


That's some of that bleeding maple spruce right there, very rare lol.
It is nice wood for the shoulder season, or to mix with something that overcoals on very cold days.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's some of that bleeding maple spruce right there, very rare lol.
> It is nice wood for the shoulder season, or to mix with something that overcoals on very cold days.


Steve said it's garbage wood . Shoulder season and overcoal are foreign language to me. I just put wood in the stove.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Steve said it's garbage wood . Shoulder season and overcoal are foreign language to me. I just put wood in the stove.


Steve knows best, but I hear it's the rage with all the girls lol.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> don't forget about the ones in under the car lol.


That was a test, to see who was paying attention, there is also something orange on the workbench over the trash can. I think I came up with 20 or 21 total.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I been wanting to, and now that I know who has my glasses I just might have to lol.
> Have you made up you mind on a quad yet, I liked that Rincon, there a sweet ridding machine very smooth like a husky (sorry guys )


I think I changed my mind. I want a dualsport. If I can figure out a way to pull the wagon with a bike I would have a street legal off road work machine. I cant afford a dualsport, a quad, and a street bike. (on top of the Harley)


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Steve knows best, but I hear it's the rage with all the girls lol.


Naw, they like oak, hickory and locust. you know, HARDWOOD.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> What's that rule again? Something like 'he who dies with the most rods, wins'? Can we just declare you the winner and all go home? I'm trying to work out a system to keep the quantity of rods I take with me on the yak to...wait for it...one. It's a work in progress. Can't seem to get it below two.


Sorry Bro, when we are trolling for Stripers on the Chesapeake we run 15 lines on planer boards, and have a couple pre rigged extras in case of a break off, and that's just the light gear for inshore!


----------



## panolo

KiwiBro said:


> What's that rule again? Something like 'he who dies with the most rods, wins'? Can we just declare you the winner and all go home? I'm trying to work out a system to keep the quantity of rods I take with me on the yak to...wait for it...one. It's a work in progress. Can't seem to get it below two.



LOL! It's an addiction. I started building rods about 15 years ago as something to do in the winter. After the 1st 50 I figured out what I was doing. I have zero idea how many I have but guessing a few hundred. I can't get down to under 3 on my yak. I carry 14 in my bass boat. 4 on the deck and 10 in the locker. 

I hate retying and I'm goofy about baits on certain action rods.


----------



## LondonNeil

Spring lasted about 4 days. Now we've jumped to Summer! Hottest April day for 70 years, 27C here in London!


----------



## woodchip rookie

60 degrees last night....snowing today


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That was a test, to see who was paying attention, there is also something orange on the workbench over the trash can. I think I came up with 20 or 21 total.


I look at Craigslist ads all day, I'm always looking for buried/hidden treasures and usually bring extra cash if I see something that's shinny lol.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I look at Craigslist ads all day, I'm always looking for buried/hidden treasures and usually bring extra cash if I see something that's shinny lol.


Pretty much do the same thing. Some newbie on the chainsaw forum asked how and where I find so many nice old saws. I look at farm auction pictures. They very seldom list saws cause they only go for a couple bucks, but all farmers have them, and they never throw stuff away. Piled under a workbench or in the corner of a shed, there they are.


----------



## MustangMike

OUT OF CONTROL CAD!!!!

So, my brother brings two of his saws over yesterday and asks me to sharpen the chains on both of them. I tell him "no problem". Then he says "*and I want to get both of them ported"*.

I looked at him and said "I thought you were real happy with they way they both were running".

He says, "yea, I was, till I ran your saws"!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Unlike Oak, which are pretty hard across the board, the Maple family seems to have a very wide range of hardness.

IMO, Black (Rock) Maple, Sugar Maple and Norway Maple are at the hard end, and Boxelder and Sycamore are on the soft end, with Red Maple and Silver Maple being some where in the middle. I will tell you my small saws look VERY IMPRESSIVE when cutting Silver Maple!

IMO, Norway is the toughest to split.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Spring lasted about 4 days. Now we've jumped to Summer! Hottest April day for 70 years, 27C here in London!


Same here. Except, it jumped back to winter!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

We've had a sad week. The Cowcat started picking at her food a couple of days last week then abruptly stopped eating and drinking on Thursday. Blood tests showed some elevation in liver enzymes which may or may not have been significant. A couple of teeth were bad also, may have been the reason for not wanting to eat. By review on Saturday she was very quiet and her gums and inside her ears were jaundiced. Liver cancer. The vet gave her a shot of dexamethasone which perked her up and alleviated most of her pain but it was only a patch-up. We had five good days with her at home where she was almost her normal self. We spoiled her with tuna, roast chicken and thin slices of raw steak and lots of love and affection. It also gave us the opportunity to explain to the kids what was happening in advance and they have learned some important lessons about life. The vet came around yesterday and we put her down peacefully on the kitchen bench.


----------



## rarefish383

Today was a typical early March 50-50 day. 50 degrees and 50 MPH winds, and it's almost May. Yesterday was beautiful, today I was going to mow my lawn, built a fire and played on the computer most of the day. My friend is stressing he's going to have to sell his mother's house. She's been in assisted living and the rent has just about broken even. Their long term renter retired and moved. They have been trying to get the place rented but it's going slow. Getting ready for the worse he sold his 67 Malibu, now he has his 63 Merc Convertible for sale. He's been giving me anything I want out of the garage, so after a day of yard work Sunday, we loaded up his big drill press with a cast iron base. I spent a couple hours getting it off my trailer this morning. With just me and my bad knees it proved a challenge, but I won.


----------



## panolo

Sorry to hear that Cowboy. It sucks so bad.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> We've had a sad week. The Cowcat started picking at her food a couple of days last week then abruptly stopped eating and drinking on Thursday. Blood tests showed some elevation in liver enzymes which may or may not have been significant. A couple of teeth were bad also, may have been the reason for not wanting to eat. By review on Saturday she was very quiet and her gums and inside her ears were jaundiced. Liver cancer. The vet gave her a shot of dexamethasone which perked her up and alleviated most of her pain but it was only a patch-up. We had five good days with her at home where she was almost her normal self. We spoiled her with tuna, roast chicken and thin slices of raw steak and lots of love and affection. It also gave us the opportunity to explain to the kids what was happening in advance and they have learned some important lessons about life. The vet came around yesterday and we put her down peacefully on the kitchen bench.
> 
> View attachment 647471


Sorry to hear, she's a pretty cowcat. We lost 3 of our dogs in the last year and a half. Two were old and we were waiting, but one was only 4. She went from 97 pounds down to 64 pounds in about 3 months. Spent thousands in tests and they never found out what it was.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear, pets become part of the family, especially good ones! It never gets easy!


----------



## KiwiBro

RIP Cowcat. :-(


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry to read that Cowboy. I'm a cat person and Cowcat looks like she was lovely and very well loved.


----------



## dancan

Sorry to hear about cowcat , as long as it didn't suffer and the kids understand the cycle of life all will be well .
I'm sure that the next cowcat will be just as loved but that one will not be forgotten , my wife can list off all the cats we've had in the last 35 years .


----------



## Jakers

Sorry for the bad news on the cowcat.

In on page 1500 and post number 30,000


----------



## Philbert

Pets are family. 

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Its not wood but my FIL scrounged a pair of these 1" drive air guns for $10 each at the Carlisle swap meet. Amazing what deals you can find up there.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Sorry to hear about cowcat , as long as it didn't suffer and the kids understand the cycle of life all will be well .
> I'm sure that the next cowcat will be just as loved but that one will not be forgotten , my wife can list off all the cats we've had in the last 35 years .


Sounds like Steve always amazed how he can remember the names of all the barn and shop cats.


----------



## dancan

Back in 2010/11 I had cleaned up a property for a fella about an hour from home , I only remember 2 types of trees on his property , oak and pine .



His name is Richard but he's known as "Di ck" , or "King Di ck" by the people that I know that know him as well lol
I remember when I broke my tib/fib , him calling me when I was in the hospital looking at my foot waiting for another surgery while the meds were out of their goodness and listening to him whine about how long I'd be outta commission and who would he call to get his treework done ... See "King Di ck"
Today , outta the blue , he sends me a text , wants to know if I have my chipper and that I was able to clear up some stuff for him , no "Long time no talk , how you been ? Still in the biz?" , see a "King Di ck" .
I'll go up and see "King Di ck" this weekend , if there's oak in it for me , I'll think about it , even if so the price will be much higher than 2011 prices , if "King Di ck" doesn't like it , I'll give hive a couple of numbers for guys in the biz lol


----------



## Cowboy254

Thanks fellas. We called her Mithra - after an early Roman god of war - for the way as a kitten she used to attack (play fighting) the cat we already had. We took her in as a tiny starving stray and she became a great little mate for me. For some reason she was never keen on being picked up though she was always quick to occupy any available lap and she would always follow the kids to bed and curl up with them. I was the only one she would allow to pick her up.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 647506
> Its not wood but my FIL scrounged a pair of these 1" drive air guns for $10 each at the Carlisle swap meet. Amazing what deals you can find up there.


Spent many a day at Carlisle looking for NOS Cuda parts.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Back in 2010/11 I had cleaned up a property for a fella about an hour from home , I only remember 2 types of trees on his property , oak and pine .
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Richard but he's known as "Di ck" , or "King Di ck" by the people that I know that know him as well lol
> I remember when I broke my tib/fib , him calling me when I was in the hospital looking at my foot waiting for another surgery while the meds were out of their goodness and listening to him whine about how long I'd be outta commission and who would he call to get his treework done ... See "King Di ck"
> Today , outta the blue , he sends me a text , wants to know if I have my chipper and that I was able to clear up some stuff for him , no "Long time no talk , how you been ? Still in the biz?" , see a "King Di ck" .
> I'll go up and see "King Di ck" this weekend , if there's oak in it for me , I'll think about it , even if so the price will be much higher than 2011 prices , if "King Di ck" doesn't like it , I'll give hive a couple of numbers for guys in the biz lol



Give him my number, I'll come up and give him an estimate that will have him ripping your door down.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> We've had a sad week. The Cowcat started picking at her food a couple of days last week then abruptly stopped eating and drinking on Thursday. Blood tests showed some elevation in liver enzymes which may or may not have been significant. A couple of teeth were bad also, may have been the reason for not wanting to eat. By review on Saturday she was very quiet and her gums and inside her ears were jaundiced. Liver cancer. The vet gave her a shot of dexamethasone which perked her up and alleviated most of her pain but it was only a patch-up. We had five good days with her at home where she was almost her normal self. We spoiled her with tuna, roast chicken and thin slices of raw steak and lots of love and affection. It also gave us the opportunity to explain to the kids what was happening in advance and they have learned some important lessons about life. The vet came around yesterday and we put her down peacefully on the kitchen bench.
> 
> View attachment 647471


*sniff sniff*


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> We've had a sad week. The Cowcat started picking at her food a couple of days last week then abruptly stopped eating and drinking on Thursday. Blood tests showed some elevation in liver enzymes which may or may not have been significant. A couple of teeth were bad also, may have been the reason for not wanting to eat. By review on Saturday she was very quiet and her gums and inside her ears were jaundiced. Liver cancer. The vet gave her a shot of dexamethasone which perked her up and alleviated most of her pain but it was only a patch-up. We had five good days with her at home where she was almost her normal self. We spoiled her with tuna, roast chicken and thin slices of raw steak and lots of love and affection. It also gave us the opportunity to explain to the kids what was happening in advance and they have learned some important lessons about life. The vet came around yesterday and we put her down peacefully on the kitchen bench.
> 
> View attachment 647471


I’m sorry to hear that . In the last 16 months we said goodbye to 2 of our 3 cats at ages 15 and 16. Our last one will turn 17 in about a month.


----------



## muddstopper

I have had a few dogs and cats over the years. Never really been a cat person, but cant resist one that rubs up against my leg and purr's or jumps up in my lap. I currently have 2 snickerdoodels, 5years old. They are brothers out of different litters. My grand daughter has another one out of the first littler. Wife gets up at 6 every morning and makes the GD a little breakfast and takes to her and picks her dog up and brings it back home while the GD works. She comes and picks it up in the evening after work and eats supper with us. My GD just told us yesterday she was moving to Florida in August with her mother. Her mother has been fighting skin cancer for a few years now. Guess who gets to inherit her dog. We dont mind the extra dog, but sure am going to miss seeing my granddaughter every day. She will be 21 in a few months, damn they grow up fast.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I’m sorry to hear that . In the last 16 months we said goodbye to 2 of our 3 cats at ages 15 and 16. Our last one will turn 17 in about a month.



Thank you. It is a reminder that you have to make the most of the time you have - in all aspects of life. Fancy that I'm 42 years old and learning things from a cat. I'm sure your cats have taught you that lesson already. Make the most of your time with your little mate, you just never know since cats don't tell you when they are in trouble.

I wasn't much of a cat person until I met Cowgirl who already had a cat. I'm now happy with either cat or dog, with the caveat that the cat is an inside cat. I think that inside cats adopt more canine qualities when they have to be part of the 'pack'. And I don't have to walk them in the rain. 

On a scrounging note, I did take a load of scrounged wood from the Lady Farmer's place to my other divorcee friend today. I think she'll end up with more wood than she can fit in the shed. No piccies today, will hopefully have some over the weekend...which is already here in Australia, just so you know.


----------



## nighthunter

just ordered 1 of the first batch to arrive in the country and wow am I impressed with the demo model with a 20"


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sad loss for you and the family Cowboy but not such a bad way for the cat to go. Trust me a much better way than reversing over your family cat like I did. Had a pretty sick feeling when that happened.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Spring lasted about 4 days. Now we've jumped to Summer! Hottest April day for 70 years, 27C here in London!


We had an all time record April high of 35c the other day and a March record of 40c last month.
I’m over it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Pretty much do the same thing. Some newbie on the chainsaw forum asked how and where I find so many nice old saws. I look at farm auction pictures. They very seldom list saws cause they only go for a couple bucks, but all farmers have them, and they never throw stuff away. Piled under a workbench or in the corner of a shed, there they are.


That's what I'm talking about.
My favorites are the ones buried in ads, and the ones with no pictures or phone numbers, I take the time, and I make the dime .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> OUT OF CONTROL CAD!!!!
> 
> So, my brother brings two of his saws over yesterday and asks me to sharpen the chains on both of them. I tell him "no problem". Then he says "*and I want to get both of them ported"*.
> 
> I looked at him and said "I thought you were real happy with they way they both were running".
> 
> He says, "yea, I was, till I ran your saws"!!!


Look what you've done Mike lol.
What model saws does he have.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks fellas. We called her Mithra - after an early Roman god of war - for the way as a kitten she used to attack (play fighting) the cat we already had. We took her in as a tiny starving stray and she became a great little mate for me. For some reason she was never keen on being picked up though she was always quick to occupy any available lap and she would always follow the kids to bed and curl up with them. I was the only one she would allow to pick her up.


Sorry about your friend Cowboy .


rarefish383 said:


> Sorry to hear, she's a pretty cowcat. We lost 3 of our dogs in the last year and a half. Two were old and we were waiting, but one was only 4. She went from 97 pounds down to 64 pounds in about 3 months. Spent thousands in tests and they never found out what it was.


Sorry about your friends Joe.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Back in 2010/11 I had cleaned up a property for a fella about an hour from home , I only remember 2 types of trees on his property , oak and pine .
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Richard but he's known as "Di ck" , or "King Di ck" by the people that I know that know him as well lol
> I remember when I broke my tib/fib , him calling me when I was in the hospital looking at my foot waiting for another surgery while the meds were out of their goodness and listening to him whine about how long I'd be outta commission and who would he call to get his treework done ... See "King Di ck"
> Today , outta the blue , he sends me a text , wants to know if I have my chipper and that I was able to clear up some stuff for him , no "Long time no talk , how you been ? Still in the biz?" , see a "King Di ck" .
> I'll go up and see "King Di ck" this weekend , if there's oak in it for me , I'll think about it , even if so the price will be much higher than 2011 prices , if "King Di ck" doesn't like it , I'll give hive a couple of numbers for guys in the biz lol



Hope your leg is feeling better Dan, if not some  may help it out a little lol


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 647547
> just ordered 1 of the first batch to arrive in the country and wow am I impressed with the demo model with a 20"


I lost you address to send the check.
Can't wait to here more and to run one myself.
Have you ran the 572 yet.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> I lost you address to send the check.
> Can't wait to here more and to run one myself.
> Have you ran the 572 yet.


went to have a look-see and it was out on demo at the time but will definitely have a look, disaster when I have to wait a while yet before I can get it yet as it's on order


----------



## Jeffrey

turnkey4099 said:


> The pile looks like it would come apart fairly easily. My truck carries some 300' of assorted chains, cables, snatch blocks. and log tongs for jsut such occasions. It is amazing what even a 2x 1/2 ton pickup can do.



I thought about that. I have a chain and a strap in the truck. The local fire/rescue was there training for water rescue in the river next to the pile. I didn't want to start pulling out logs and accidentally block in an emergency vehicle should a call come. After they left I was starting to get tired from cutting and moving what I could and didn't want to do anything stupid.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> went to have a look-see and it was out on demo at the time but will definitely have a look, disaster when I have to wait a while yet before I can get it yet as it's on order


I hear that, like a kid on Christmas morning lol.
not sure if I posted it in here or not, but a good friend allowed me the privilege to run his new 572xpg about a month ago .
The others are mine, 576 beside it, purty 372 oe, beat up 372oe, then a ported 372XT.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I hear that, like a kid on Christmas morning lol.
> not sure if I posted it in here or not, but a good friend allowed me the privilege to run his new 572xpg about a month ago .
> The others are mine, 576 beside it, purty 372 oe, beat up 372oe, then a ported 372XT.
> View attachment 647631
> View attachment 647632
> View attachment 647633


that looks like it should be on a postage stamp.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Hope your leg is feeling better Dan, if not some  may help it out a little lol



Like I've said before , I'll always tell them how bad it is , not how good it is lol
You can never prove it was me holding a saw or cut any of the wood that I've put pictures up , you know it's the internet and photoshop and all ... 
Having said that , pain meds are now just a normal thing for me to keep things going , some days are better than others but I know with certainty that if it wasn't for all the scrounging I've done and the lot clearing challenges I wouldn't have the mobility I have now .
The guy that did my physio would shake his head when I showed him pics of what I "didn't" do when the surgeon took off all restrictions lol



nighthunter said:


> View attachment 647547
> just ordered 1 of the first batch to arrive in the country and wow am I impressed with the demo model with a 20"



Congrats !!!
How did you make out on that haunted lot clearing job ?



rarefish383 said:


> Give him my number, I'll come up and give him an estimate that will have him ripping your door down.



I thot about it a bit more today , so , I called one of my shop customers , Jeff , that has started a new tree biz , he's a good fella , he knows how I work and I know how he does so I talked to him about the lay of the land and what that lot usually entailed , I got the $ figure for what he needs for a day rate .
When I go see King Di ck , the price will be set , I'd like to get the job , I'm broke and could use all the money but I can scrape up a buck more ways than one , Jeff is broke , needs the work and that's the work he does and I don't want to see him fail .
If there's fuel money and firewood in it for me , I'll be happy , even if it's that smelly old shmoak lol


----------



## Ryan A

Would you charge for a job to cut black
Locust? Less than a mile from home and guy wants to get them out.Only pics he sent are below. Supposed to go check it out later in the week. We have so many blow downs from the winter nor'easters, I can be picky. Free wood is good wood, but trying to be logical with operating cost and time commitment. I do a little firewood on the side, teacher by career and locust would fetch higher $ per cord.....


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> that looks like it should be on a postage stamp.


Here's a stamp for you buddy .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Would you charge for a job to cut black
> Locust? Less than a mile from home and guy wants to get them out.Only pics he sent are below. Supposed to go check it out later in the week. We have so many blow downs from the winter nor'easters, I can be picky. Free wood is good wood, but trying to be logical with operating cost and time commitment. I do a little firewood on the side, teacher by career and locust would fetch higher $ per cord.....


It depends on a lot of things for me.
I have enough wood for many yrs so I'm not actively looking for more wood or to use my equipment to do anything for free. But if it's a friend/someone who needs a hand up, or you plan on selling it(which it sounds like you do)then it seems to be a great gig. One of my favorite woods to work into firewood as well as to burn. A nice befit of black locust is that it will be ready to burn/sell this fall if it is already dead and you get it split up within the next month and maybe earlier depending on if it's still standing/leaning or on the ground. 
Another thing to take into consideration is that there are probably quite a few leaning/storm damage which can be much more dangerous than live trees that are still standing. 
If they are easy to get to/and out, and you can do it safely, with them being that close to the house I and your selling the wood that's a free that isn't bad. If the guy wants them out now and is willing to pay, I wouldn't be against that either if I could work it into the schedule. Just remember there may be a neighbor who sees you start cutting and says to the owner I'd like to have that wood.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has a MS460 and a MS 241.

Hey, we all know that Husky's fall over on their side if you let em idle, but how did the 572 run?


----------



## MustangMike

Gave a couple of my Dr Al saws a little workout today (026 + 360). First cutting after this Tax Season! Dropped one medium size Red Maple, and a bunch of small stuff, mostly Cherry. A million vines, very annoying.

I tried to post the pics, but this site says they are too big!!! Funny, I was able to post em on another site!


----------



## MustangMike

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 647547
> just ordered 1 of the first batch to arrive in the country and wow am I impressed with the demo model with a 20"



You lucky Dog, I was at my dealer's today, and they have not heard anything about them!


----------



## Cowboy254

Got some good news today.




Grand total for new doohickey and repair work? 20 bucks


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My brother has a MS460 and a MS 241.
> 
> Hey, we all know that Husky's fall over on their side if you let em idle, but how did the 572 run?


Nice 1, 3 combo, now he just needs the 2 and the 4 .
Just gotta have the right dawgs on them, but yes they can be a bit lazy , but don't say anything bad about them, you know I won't be able to handle it.
Ran great, can't wait to run it when it's broke in.
Felt a bit heavy, but it had the best handling of any saw that size I've ran.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Got some good news today.
> 
> View attachment 647754
> 
> 
> Grand total for new doohickey and repair work? 20 bucks


That's a cheap bill from any dealer .
Gonna have some good times with that .
I'm sure Cowgirl is ecstatic .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Back in 2010/11 I had cleaned up a property for a fella about an hour from home , I only remember 2 types of trees on his property , oak and pine .
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Richard but he's known as "Di ck" , or "King Di ck" by the people that I know that know him as well lol
> I remember when I broke my tib/fib , him calling me when I was in the hospital looking at my foot waiting for another surgery while the meds were out of their goodness and listening to him whine about how long I'd be outta commission and who would he call to get his treework done ... See "King Di ck"
> Today , outta the blue , he sends me a text , wants to know if I have my chipper and that I was able to clear up some stuff for him , no "Long time no talk , how you been ? Still in the biz?" , see a "King Di ck" .
> I'll go up and see "King Di ck" this weekend , if there's oak in it for me , I'll think about it , even if so the price will be much higher than 2011 prices , if "King Di ck" doesn't like it , I'll give hive a couple of numbers for guys in the biz lol




Well it was a bit thoughtless of you to break your leg when he needed you do cut trees for him . 

Of all the wood that you cut roughly what proportions or volumes do you burn/sell/give away?


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> Like I've said before , I'll always tell them how bad it is , not how good it is lol
> You can never prove it was me holding a saw or cut any of the wood that I've put pictures up , you know it's the internet and photoshop and all ...
> Having said that , pain meds are now just a normal thing for me to keep things going , some days are better than others but I know with certainty that if it wasn't for all the scrounging I've done and the lot clearing challenges I wouldn't have the mobility I have now .
> The guy that did my physio would shake his head when I showed him pics of what I "didn't" do when the surgeon took off all restrictions lol
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !!!
> How did you make out on that haunted lot clearing job ?
> 
> 
> 
> I thot about it a bit more today , so , I called one of my shop customers , Jeff , that has started a new tree biz , he's a good fella , he knows how I work and I know how he does so I talked to him about the lay of the land and what that lot usually entailed , I got the $ figure for what he needs for a day rate .
> When I go see King Di ck , the price will be set , I'd like to get the job , I'm broke and could use all the money but I can scrape up a buck more ways than one , Jeff is broke , needs the work and that's the work he does and I don't want to see him fail .
> If there's fuel money and firewood in it for me , I'll be happy , even if it's that smelly old shmoak lol


didn't start it yet, it's been the longest winter in on record for the last 70 years, it has rained so much that ground conditions are just awful. It will take at least a month or so of dry weather before I'll go near it, at least Ill get to run my new 462 in some dry hard wood when it arrives


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Would you charge for a job to cut black
> Locust? Less than a mile from home and guy wants to get them out.Only pics he sent are below. Supposed to go check it out later in the week. We have so many blow downs from the winter nor'easters, I can be picky. Free wood is good wood, but trying to be logical with operating cost and time commitment. I do a little firewood on the side, teacher by career and locust would fetch higher $ per cord.....


Since I'm retired from doing tree work, I look at things a little different from most scroungers. I don't do hard work for free. After I retired from tree work I worked at UPS. I moved the trailers around the yard, which was really easy work, and I made $35 an hour, with 15-20 hours a week overtime, at $52.50. So, I would charge at least what I make at my real job's time and a half rate. I do cut wood free on a couple friends farms, but it's in the woods and I have no clean up, and they have front end loaders and load the wood for me. They also let me hunt the farms, and with hunting property at such a premium around here, it would cost me at least $1500 a year to buy into a lease. Doc's farm is also old enough that she replaces about 100 Oak fence boards a year. She lets me have all of the old boards, which I make Bluebird houses and squirrel feeders out of. I get $40 per house and $25 to $100 for my feeders, so nothing is really free.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> We've had a sad week. The Cowcat started picking at her food a couple of days last week then abruptly stopped eating and drinking on Thursday. Blood tests showed some elevation in liver enzymes which may or may not have been significant. A couple of teeth were bad also, may have been the reason for not wanting to eat. By review on Saturday she was very quiet and her gums and inside her ears were jaundiced. Liver cancer. The vet gave her a shot of dexamethasone which perked her up and alleviated most of her pain but it was only a patch-up. We had five good days with her at home where she was almost her normal self. We spoiled her with tuna, roast chicken and thin slices of raw steak and lots of love and affection. It also gave us the opportunity to explain to the kids what was happening in advance and they have learned some important lessons about life. The vet came around yesterday and we put her down peacefully on the kitchen bench.
> 
> View attachment 647471


sorry about Cowcat.  they leave a mark in our memories forever.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Well it was a bit thoughtless of you to break your leg when he needed you do cut trees for him .
> 
> Of all the wood that you cut roughly what proportions or volumes do you burn/sell/give away?



I'll burn about 6 cord for the season , Jerry polly burns 2 and polly 1 at his daughters place .
In the past I would give Billy a couple of cord each year . Since Billy passed I gave away a couple of cord and sold 4 of the mixed small stuff but I don't try to sell the scrounged stuff .
Up behind the gate has plenty of wood to keep us warm for a long while but it's not big timber and it's spread out so we do a lot of traveling .
I did have 50 cord of selling wood but that's gone , polly not gonna do that anymore since the young fella that would do the split/load/deliver now has a full time job .


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan A said:


> Would you charge for a job to cut black
> Locust? Less than a mile from home and guy wants to get them out.Only pics he sent are below. Supposed to go check it out later in the week. We have so many blow downs from the winter nor'easters, I can be picky. Free wood is good wood, but trying to be logical with operating cost and time commitment. I do a little firewood on the side, teacher by career and locust would fetch higher $ per cord.....


It would depend on how badly I needed wood and who the fella was. I’ve gone to great lengths to get wood when I was running low. But now when I’m two years ahead, it would have to either be a favour for a friend or neighbor or a paying job. As a welder I can buy a seasons wood for a couple days wages. I scrounge because I like the independence aspect of it and it’s something different than my day job. That and I hate paying for something I can do myself. Saws take fuel, oil, chains...truck...splitter etc. So you have to attach a cost to it. Firewood goes for $80+ a facecord around here. It takes me an hour to cut a facecord, hour to load and haul, hour to split and another hour to haul it to where it needs to go and stack it. Works out to $20/hr minus fuel, chain, oil.... I figure I make around $15 an hour on my firewood and while I’m willing to work for myself for that, beyond my firewood needs I’m not really willing to work for others for that so I usually charge a bit to sweeten the pot if it’s not a favor for a friend or neighbor. 
Sorry for the long answer! Lol.


----------



## Ryan A

JustJeff said:


> It would depend on how badly I needed wood and who the fella was. I’ve gone to great lengths to get wood when I was running low. But now when I’m two years ahead, it would have to either be a favour for a friend or neighbor or a paying job. As a welder I can buy a seasons wood for a couple days wages. I scrounge because I like the independence aspect of it and it’s something different than my day job. That and I hate paying for something I can do myself. Saws take fuel, oil, chains...truck...splitter etc. So you have to attach a cost to it. Firewood goes for $80+ a facecord around here. It takes me an hour to cut a facecord, hour to load and haul, hour to split and another hour to haul it to where it needs to go and stack it. Works out to $20/hr minus fuel, chain, oil.... I figure I make around $15 an hour on my firewood and while I’m willing to work for myself for that, beyond my firewood needs I’m not really willing to work for others for that so I usually charge a bit to sweeten the pot if it’s not a favor for a friend or neighbor.
> Sorry for the long answer! Lol.



I'm a low volume, low cost operation. last year I sold 6 cords entirely scrounged using only a wheel barrow, maul, and a mini van. It funded Christmas for us (kids). This year i have a 2 series husky to help and hopefully a truck soon as well. I enjoy the workout of manually splitting and the business aspect of it. I'm a teacher and it takes me away from what I normally do everyday. I will post back with pics when I go to his property to check it out.


I'm also interested in what the market will hold come fall. Supply will be up from the nasty winter we had in the Northeast but on the other hand, I would hope a true cord of locust would fetch a higher premium if people are willing to pay. Currently getting 90$ for a 1/3 cord of mixed hardwood.


----------



## flatbroke

rarefish383 said:


> Since I'm retired from doing tree work, I look at things a little different from most scroungers. I don't do hard work for free. After I retired from tree work I worked at UPS. I moved the trailers around the yard, which was really easy work, and I made $35 an hour, with 15-20 hours a week overtime, at $52.50. So, I would charge at least what I make at my real job's time and a half rate. I do cut wood free on a couple friends farms, but it's in the woods and I have no clean up, and they have front end loaders and load the wood for me. They also let me hunt the farms, and with hunting property at such a premium around here, it would cost me at least $1500 a year to buy into a lease. Doc's farm is also old enough that she replaces about 100 Oak fence boards a year. She lets me have all of the old boards, which I make Bluebird houses and squirrel feeders out of. I get $40 per house and $25 to $100 for my feeders, so nothing is really free.


WhTs a


rarefish383 said:


> Since I'm retired from doing tree work, I look at things a little different from most scroungers. I don't do hard work for free. After I retired from tree work I worked at UPS. I moved the trailers around the yard, which was really easy work, and I made $35 an hour, with 15-20 hours a week overtime, at $52.50. So, I would charge at least what I make at my real job's time and a half rate. I do cut wood free on a couple friends farms, but it's in the woods and I have no clean up, and they have front end loaders and load the wood for me. They also let me hunt the farms, and with hunting property at such a premium around here, it would cost me at least $1500 a year to buy into a lease. Doc's farm is also old enough that she replaces about 100 Oak fence boards a year. She lets me have all of the old boards, which I make Bluebird houses and squirrel feeders out of. I get $40 per house and $25 to $100 for my feeders, so nothing is really free.


what is a blue bird house? Any photos?


----------



## rarefish383

The Bird House on the bottom is a Bluebird House. They like a specific amount of space, specific size hole and a specific distance from the floor for the hole. The truck with the red cups is a Baltimore Oriole feeder. The big flat spot on the bed is for half oranges. The Orioles like grape jelly, blackberry jelly, black grapes, oranges, and hummingbird nectar. But, they usually like the feeder in bright orange and red colors. Don't know if they will like the truck.


----------



## LondonNeil

I like the truck. We all like the truck. We'd all like it a whole lot more if you filled the bed with half a cord of Oak rounds and a couple of saws though


----------



## farmer steve

thanks to @bear1998  we were able to scrounge some good wood today.mostly locust but s.ome cherry and mulberry too. @James Miller showed up and we worked his ported echo on some big stuff. not many pics 'cause we were sawin fools.


----------



## James Miller

No wasted trips when there' free locust. Saw a perfect example of a sharp chain being more important then a big saw. Steve was noodling some big cherry rounds with the Del saw beside a 661 and the 590 just walked away from it. Going back Monday to get the rest if it' still there.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> thanks to @bear1998  we were able to scrounge some good wood today.mostly locust but s.ome cherry and mulberry too. @James Miller showed up and we worked his ported echo on some big stuff. not many pics 'cause we were sawin fools. View attachment 647860
> View attachment 647861


Most of the stuff in the top pic is noodled in half. I ran the Del saw out of gas before I left .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 647853
> No wasted trips when there' free locust. Saw a perfect example of a sharp chain being more important then a big saw. Steve was noodling some big cherry rounds with the Del saw beside a 661 and the 590 just walked away from it. Going back Monday to get the rest if it' still there.


nice pic James. @dancan will be proud.


----------



## dancan

Well , I went to see King Di ck this morning , here's the stump of that tree in the vid






But this is in the way now










He gave me the tour of the house , I was surprised , it was very well laid out and nice ,,, but , he's still a Di ck lol
I told him what the day rate was and told him not to wait too long to decide because time is short and I've got plenty of things to do .
I could see the squirming as he was hinting that he could drop some of the trees and would use my chipper , I told him "My chipper doesn't travel anymore , I use Jeff to do that work now , don't wait too long to decide , the busy season is soon here ..."
More squirming lol
I guess he shouldn't have told me the house got assessed at a million and that the rock wall work alone was 40k around the house .
King Di ck .
So this afternoon all I did was finish splitting all the scrounged wood that I've drug home






Everything is split , now I'm ready to drag some more home


----------



## dancan

And here's a 120 ish year old piece of tamarack






The butt round was maybe 12" , slow growth .


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Hey, we all know that Husky's fall over on their side if you let em idle


Thats a thing??!! All my saws fall over if I set them down running. I thought it was me setting them down in the wrong place.


----------



## Cody

No pictures but got a little bit split from the mess I made, before that ugly mess of snow came down over a week ago. Still need to wait for more of it to melt but hopefully tomorrow takes care of a lot of that. I cut down what I thought was cottonwood yesterday but I think it was a group of Linden trees, only cut a couple small ones and one that was a foot or so diameter. Split it all up today, as well as some ash for camp fire wood. The linden smells kind of minty, hopefully doesn't stink too bad later this summer. Due to the snow, our daughter's pony found a way to cross the fence, so instead of a temporary strand of barbed wire, I piled up all the brush on the fence there. Was supposed to redo the fence last year but never found the time. Kind of a lazy fix but logical one in all reality. Sure hope my back holds up over these next couple weeks, I've got a lot of catching up on splitting, and scrounging. Damn weather.


----------



## Cowboy254

I put my angry pants on the other day and split up the cord of dryish peppermint I scrounged a couple of weeks ago. All fiskaring and mostly one hit splits. Didn't take long.


----------



## Cowboy254

Today I went out to do a couple of things. Firstly, I knew of a nice green log of rubbish wood at a farm that would be perfect as part of the core of the community bonfire next month. Secondly, I needed to run the monkey saw. Since Cowgirl organises the bonfire and I obtain the material and build it, I was sure she'd let me borrow it. Besides, I needed to test it to make sure the repairs had been carried out before I gave her saw back to her. Duty of care and all that .

So I hooked up the trailer and trooped off. With a mild sense of trepidation, I pulled the cord on the monkey saw. Bang! Yay, it works! This log had been limbed but whoever did it got scared when they got to a bit where it was slightly suspended and stopped. Lucky me. 




The saw ran very well in wood slightly wider than its 16 inch bar so I was happy with it. Soon after, it was time to pull out the big boy. After having a wee, I got Limby out and freed the log from the stump and worked my way back from there. 


It didn't take long to get the job done. There was a strong eucalyptus smell to the wood. There was also a healthy colony of small black ants there as well. No major harm but they get everywhere quickly and bite you in all sort of places . 




Then I loaded up and took it around to the bonfire site and unloaded. 




Less than two hours from when I left home to when I returned. A bit better than third of a cord all up. 




It was good to run some saws again after a pretty ordinary week.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I like the truck. We all like the truck. We'd all like it a whole lot more if you filled the bed with half a cord of Oak rounds and a couple of saws though


I think I can do that. I'll add a load of saw logs, since it's a tandem axle, today, and put the feeders on top of the logs.


----------



## OnTheRoad

*WAIT!!!! The 572xp is finally out? Great, where do I buy one?*

And sorry about your cowcat. Sure is a good looking critter.


----------



## JustJeff

Beautiful 15 degrees C today. Took the blower off the tractor and swapped on summer tires. Then enjoyed a beer cooled on my deck.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I like the truck. We all like the truck. We'd all like it a whole lot more if you filled the bed with half a cord of Oak rounds and a couple of saws though


Neil how's this. I was thinking about lettering it AS Logging. I have binder chains for it, but I have to paint them black.


----------



## LondonNeil

That sir, is awesome!


----------



## flatbroke

rarefish383 said:


> Neil how's this. I was thinking about lettering it AS Logging. I have binder chains for it, but I have to paint them black.


 that truck looks really good. Did your neighbors run out of paint or gumption (Trim on second story)?


----------



## rarefish383

flatbroke said:


> that truck looks really good. Did your neighbors run out of paint or gumption (Trim on second story)?


Bad wind storm, it's siding blown off.


----------



## flatbroke

rarefish383 said:


> Bad wind storm, it's siding blown off.


Damn.


----------



## dancan

Big sky day here today so I figured I'd go help my buddy instead of waiting for my phone to ring from King Di ck lol
One of the takedowns was this maple , failure , was not an option .






The extra help climbed it and tied off the top , I dropped it and didn't have to call "Live at 5" to be famous lol






Yes , it rolled downhill after we cut the branches and then even further when I started to block it up 






We dropped another maple and some yellow birch then I went down to that driveway , busted up the rounds and loaded the trailer , had to noodle the crotches to get them to split 





















T'was a good load


----------



## dancan

Oh , and if youse is all wonderin ...











I loaded the spruce first


----------



## JustJeff

Snow is melting and will be a sloppy mess for a while so scrounge related activity will have to wait. On the plus side, haven’t had to have a fire in the stove for a couple days.


----------



## dancan

Still burning here, spoused to be sunny and 15C here tomorrow, be the warmest day of this new year [emoji41]


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Neil how's this. I was thinking about lettering it AS Logging. I have binder chains for it, but I have to paint them black.



I think you might have overloaded your vehicle, Joe. Watch out that you don't get booked by the cops.


----------



## OnTheRoad

Hey, Canada. You do know that's not normal, right? 

I have a friend in North Dakota from my time working up there who is a huge Chiefs fan. I always invite him down for a game and ask if he knows that life outside that hellhole is much different. Like most people I met up there, he's never been as far south as Iowa. That's how they keep people up there; they don't know any better.

Hell, they don't even have a tree in the whole state.


----------



## svk

Been real busy with spring cleaning. Maybe cut some wood next week. Have about 2/3 of my pole building cleaned and my largest shed is cleaned too. Just the tool shed and single stall garage to go after the pole building is done. 

My buddy showed up. This guy is 5 or 6 years old now. I worry every year will be his last.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Been real busy with spring cleaning. Maybe cut some wood next week. Have about 2/3 of my pole building cleaned and my largest shed is cleaned too. Just the tool shed and single stall garage to go after the pole building is done.
> 
> My buddy showed up. This guy is 5 or 6 years old now. I worry every year will be his last.
> View attachment 648125
> View attachment 648126
> View attachment 648127


so if you have your pole shed cleaned out, you must be sick for the want of more saws to rebuild!! lol 7 or 8 laying on the shop floor and wondering what to do with them? huskies, homies and mac,s.


----------



## James Miller

Headed back to the spot with the locust in the morning. Hope the above pic turns into a truck load or two of locust and mulberry.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> so if you have your pole shed cleaned out, you must be sick for the want of more saws to rebuild!! lol 7 or 8 laying on the shop floor and wondering what to do with them? huskies, homies and mac,s.


I need to clean out the little garage so I can get my work benches back!

Gol darn squirrel got into my shed. Luckily he ate a kickboard for his nesting material. Found his entry hole, shoved it full of steel wool and then boarded it off. Bastige!


----------



## chucker

lol must have been half pack rat...


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> lol must have been half pack rat...


That sob hauled dozens of pine cones in through that little hole too.


----------



## 95custmz

Might have been that cute little chipmunk.


----------



## H-Ranch

Score a mile from home. Best part is he offered just to call me next time instead of posting on Craigslist. Looks like I may have a new friend. 









And a bonus load from another CL post on Friday night commute home.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Might have been that cute little chipmunk.


They nest underground and also hibernate. The squirrels do this as I’ve seen them.


----------



## chipper1

OnTheRoad said:


> *WAIT!!!! The 572xp is finally out? Great, where do I buy one?*
> 
> And sorry about your cowcat. Sure is a good looking critter.


It is out, and has been, the release was quite a while ago. They have not been released in the states yet but a few guys have spent the cash to get them here sooner than this fall which is when they are due to be released here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Been real busy with spring cleaning. Maybe cut some wood next week. Have about 2/3 of my pole building cleaned and my largest shed is cleaned too. Just the tool shed and single stall garage to go after the pole building is done.
> 
> My buddy showed up. This guy is 5 or 6 years old now. I worry every year will be his last.
> View attachment 648125
> View attachment 648126
> View attachment 648127


Great pictures Steve.
Looks like your getting the pantry cleaned out too .


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Been real busy with spring cleaning. Maybe cut some wood next week. Have about 2/3 of my pole building cleaned and my largest shed is cleaned too. Just the tool shed and single stall garage to go after the pole building is done.
> 
> My buddy showed up. This guy is 5 or 6 years old now. I worry every year will be his last.
> View attachment 648125
> View attachment 648126
> View attachment 648127



So cute! The last time I tried to feed a brushtail possum he tried to take the finger as well as the food.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Score a mile from home. Best part is he offered just to call me next time instead of posting on Craigslist. Looks like I may have a new friend.
> View attachment 648131
> View attachment 648132
> View attachment 648133
> View attachment 648134
> View attachment 648135
> View attachment 648136
> View attachment 648139
> View attachment 648141
> 
> And a bonus load from another CL post on Friday night commute home.
> View attachment 648143



Nice score! I saw the first pic, I thought "that's nice". Then there's a second. And a third. And a fourth. And more after that!

What species?


----------



## LondonNeil

Great photos as always Dan. I also liked your "friend Richard's" place, great views, shame about the manners


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice score! I saw the first pic, I thought "that's nice". Then there's a second. And a third. And a fourth. And more after that!
> 
> What species?


I think I really got you too since photos 1 and 7 are the same! LOL. Those are mostly maple and it's really twisted for a woods tree. Some elm and spruce littered in there also. Next load from my new friend will probably be ash as he has several down. The Friday night load is poplar or cottonwood. But it is all my favorite kind - free!


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 648117
> Snow is melting and will be a sloppy mess for a while so scrounge related activity will have to wait. On the plus side, haven’t had to have a fire in the stove for a couple days.


If my house was surrounded by snow like that I doubt my fire burning at full tilt could keep the chill out of the house.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> If my house was surrounded by snow like that I doubt my fire burning at full tilt could keep the chill out of the house.


If it goes to 10 degrees C or higher and is sunny, I don’t need a fire. I’m lucky to have a newer well insulated house with a decent amount of windows.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Been real busy with spring cleaning. Maybe cut some wood next week. Have about 2/3 of my pole building cleaned and my largest shed is cleaned too. Just the tool shed and single stall garage to go after the pole building is done.
> 
> My buddy showed up. This guy is 5 or 6 years old now. I worry every year will be his last.
> View attachment 648125
> View attachment 648126
> View attachment 648127


Is his nickname "Chipper Teeth"?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got a regular ol hillbilly runnin around here somewhere....


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Got a regular ol hillbilly runnin around here somewhere....


Classic!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Got a regular ol hillbilly runnin around here somewhere....


Must work for @unclemoustache


----------



## James Miller

Back with the first load of the day all locust. Headed back after I pick my daughter up from school and a bite to eat. Mulberry for the next load. Scraped the ball pulling in the drive way sign of a good load.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Got a regular ol hillbilly runnin around here somewhere....


Don’t know why he’d do that when a 45-70 shell will fit right in.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 648197
> Back with the first load of the day all locust. Headed back after I pick my daughter up from school and a bite to eat. Mulberry for the next load. Scraped the ball pulling in the drive way sign of a good load.



Good stuff. Was it hard driving home with the hood raised?

I'm going to be offline for a little while. We're heading over to check out the fishing conditions in Sam... I mean, we're going to check out Samoa and enjoy a little fishi... I mean, beach time. . 

Scrounge on, you blokes.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Good stuff. Was it hard driving home with the hood raised?
> 
> I'm going to be offline for a little while. We're heading over to check out the fishing conditions in Sam... I mean, we're going to check out Samoa and enjoy a little fishi... I mean, beach time. .
> 
> Scrounge on, you blokes.


this thread is worthless without BEACH pics.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancan

Have a good run Cowboy !
Clint might be unthawed by the time you get back lol


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Great photos as always Dan. I also liked your "friend Richard's" place, great views, shame about the manners



He's always well mannered , just a cheap Di ck , betchya the house builders won't build another for him lol 



woodchip rookie said:


> Got a regular ol hillbilly runnin around here somewhere....



You got 3 phase power ?


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> this thread is worthless without BEACH pics.!!!!!!!!!


That would be rubbing salt into the wounds of those who are dealing with melting snow and mud.


----------



## dancan

A quick derail kinda ,,, 7 years ago I had stopped in at King Di ck's place to load some pine logs I had cut , his wife came up from the beach wearing a leopard print bikini all oiled up with suntan lotion to greet me ,,, I'm glad I was wearing dark sunglasses and I got the logs loaded just the same with a little guy on one shoulder telling me a tale about an ice cold beer and pouring it on ... And another little guy on the other shoulder saying some rubbish about a story with something to do with a covet ... I could hardly hear that guy but I got the trailer loaded just the same lol 

True story , a scroungers tale , no pics


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> That would be rubbing salt into the wounds of those who are dealing with melting snow and mud.


Jeff, kinda like this?


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> You got 3 phase power ?


Yea at work.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Stihl parts swapper people. Drum sprocket 011AVT. Anybody have one?


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Stihl parts swapper people. Drum sprocket 011AVT. Anybody have one?


Yep but it' on the FILs saw let me talk to him. It hasn't run in years.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> A quick derail kinda ,,, 7 years ago I had stopped in at King Di ck's place to load some pine logs I had cut , his wife came up from the beach wearing a leopard print bikini all oiled up with suntan lotion to greet me ,,, I'm glad I was wearing dark sunglasses and I got the logs loaded just the same with a little guy on one shoulder telling me a tale about an ice cold beer and pouring it on ... And another little guy on the other shoulder saying some rubbish about a story with something to do with a covet ... I could hardly hear that guy but I got the trailer loaded just the same lol
> 
> True story , a scroungers tale , no pics



Pity it wasn't your birthday, you know what might have happened then.

We've hit a snag. Cowgirl had a nice trip in an ambulance this morning so we're unlikely to board our flight to Samoa from Sydney in 20 mins time. She'll be ok but having a sleepover in hospital tonight. Fishing pics will be delayed by a further week or so. Might get to do a little scrounging in the meantime. See how we go.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh no! mend fast and well Cowgirl


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Yep but it' on the FILs saw let me talk to him. It hasn't run in years.


Is it an entire 011AVT?!


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Pity it wasn't your birthday, you know what might have happened then.
> 
> We've hit a snag. Cowgirl had a nice trip in an ambulance this morning so we're unlikely to board our flight to Samoa from Sydney in 20 mins time. She'll be ok but having a sleepover in hospital tonight. Fishing pics will be delayed by a further week or so. Might get to do a little scrounging in the meantime. See how we go.


Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Pity it wasn't your birthday, you know what might have happened then.
> 
> We've hit a snag. Cowgirl had a nice trip in an ambulance this morning so we're unlikely to board our flight to Samoa from Sydney in 20 mins time. She'll be ok but having a sleepover in hospital tonight. Fishing pics will be delayed by a further week or so. Might get to do a little scrounging in the meantime. See how we go.



I hope she's on the mend fast .


----------



## farmer steve

@Cowboy254. hope cowgirl is ok and nothing serious.


----------



## farmer steve

my annual Hooskie running today with @bear1998 cuttin up a big ash tree scrounge. made a nice pile of wood.


----------



## dancan

My wife called me at work today , the Powerco was replacing a pole next door , they came over and asked if I wanted it for burning , they said it's an old untreated Douglas fir ....

Way better than a free pallet in my books , they even put it beside my softwood pile


----------



## James Miller

Started on the locust stash today. About half truck load left to split but the rain started again.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 648602
> Started on the locust stash today. About half truck load left to split but the rain started again.


i see some maple in there.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i see some maple in there.


And ash and cherry and maybe a piece or two of hickory. The stuff to the right is leftovers from Dillsburg that didn' find a rack yet.


----------



## James Miller

I need to find some hero wood to make videos for the other forum .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got the neighbors 011AVT back together. New sprocket, 12"b&c, fuel/vent lines, a worked-over oil pump and about 10 hours in labor. It was a learning experience.  He spent $75 in parts but the saw was free to him so he has a virtually brand new 011AVT, scabbord, matching case, tuning screwdriver/bar cleaning tool, scrench, felling wedge and file guide for $75. I think I got the dirty end of the stick.


----------



## Cody

Started the day off noodling some 30" long rounds of wood that were brought home yesterday. First time running the 661 since getting it back with new coil and intake boot.




Still not sure if it's Siberian/Slippery Elm hybrid, or a rather large mulberry. Either way, it'll burn just great in the shop stove, noodles got bagged up and might be going to a buddy. Spent the rest of the day cleaning up a couple yards from dropping trees before we got all that wet snow. Still had the trunk to drop on an American Elm, got most of the branches loaded before I tweaked my back a bit. Couldn't have been better timing on his part, but a retired guy that we're acquainted with was coming down the road in his side by side just after I stood up and I told him if he wanted to grab his skid loader he could take the trunk home in pieces as he burns wood too. He was happy, so was my back, right now it's damn stiff. Brought home the very base of the trunk, as I think I know someone who might take it to make a tabletop, if not maybe I'll keep it for the same purpose.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I need to find some hero wood to make videos for the other forum .





James Miller said:


> I need to find some hero wood to make videos for the other forum .


I'm pretty sure you could find some iron wood ........n make a super video....


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> Started the day off noodling some 30" long rounds of wood that were brought home yesterday. First time running the 661 since getting it back with new coil and intake boot.
> 
> View attachment 648660
> 
> 
> Still not sure if it's Siberian/Slippery Elm hybrid, or a rather large mulberry. Either way, it'll burn just great in the shop stove, noodles got bagged up and might be going to a buddy. Spent the rest of the day cleaning up a couple yards from dropping trees before we got all that wet snow. Still had the trunk to drop on an American Elm, got most of the branches loaded before I tweaked my back a bit. Couldn't have been better timing on his part, but a retired guy that we're acquainted with was coming down the road in his side by side just after I stood up and I told him if he wanted to grab his skid loader he could take the trunk home in pieces as he burns wood too. He was happy, so was my back, right now it's damn stiff. Brought home the very base of the trunk, as I think I know someone who might take it to make a tabletop, if not maybe I'll keep it for the same purpose.
> 
> View attachment 648661
> View attachment 648662
> View attachment 648663


My vote goes to mulberry. They can get very big in the right conditions.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> I'm pretty sure you could find some iron wood ........n make a super video....



Got a call this morning can you clean this pin oak up today instead of saterday the customer is complaining. Turned into noodle fest.
got a good load out of it. This stuff is crazy heavy.


----------



## bear1998

Get -r-done.....


----------



## LondonNeil

You seem to be a very busy scrounger at the moment James, good man!


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> You seem to be a very busy scrounger at the moment James, good man!


A lot of what iv gotten lately is do to a connection @bear1998 maid.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> A lot of what iv gotten lately is do to a connection @bear1998 maid.


What's this @bear1998 maid......now you did it....395 is gettin ported...


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 648727
> Got a call this morning can you clean this pin oak up today instead of saterday the customer is complaining. Turned into noodle fest.View attachment 648728
> got a good load out of it. This stuff is crazy heavy.


You goin back for more ?


----------



## MustangMike

There may be harder woods out there, but nothing slows my saws like Hickory.


----------



## Philbert

Lost 'My' scrap guy. He used to cruise down the alleys in a beat up, red truck. I would give him my scrap metal, and he would occasionally hook me up with chainsaws that others tossed out.

Stopped by his house, and his yard was 'too clean'! 'For Sale' sign out front. Real estate agent gave me the bad news.

Retired police officer and Ford plant worker. 78(?) years old. R.I.P. Mr Brown.

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

Philbert said:


> Lost 'My' scrap guy. He used to cruise down the alleys in a beat up, red truck. I would give him my scrap metal, and he would occasionally hook me up with chainsaws that others tossed out.
> 
> Stopped by his house, and his yard was 'too clean'! 'For Sale' sign out front. Real estate agent gave me the bad news.
> 
> Retired police officer and Ford plant worker. 78(?) years old. R.I.P. Mr Brown.
> 
> Philbert


Sorry to hear that. Sounded like a swell guy.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> What's this @bear1998 maid......now you did it....395 is gettin ported...


You probably have some round files and a belt sander do it your self .



bear1998 said:


> You goin back for more ?


That was it. Someone took all the small stuff. Not the first time I've cleaned up after someone that didn' have enough saw or work ethic to deal with the big stuff.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> My vote goes to mulberry. They can get very big in the right conditions.



I'm thinking so too, actually after watching a video on youtube I'm rather positive that's what it is. Guess I just thought there would be berries being a mulberry tree.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> I'm thinking so too, actually after watching a video on youtube I'm rather positive that's what it is. Guess I just thought there would be berries being a mulberry tree.


The big one @farmer steve helped me with had no berries. Maybe past a certain age they don' produce anymore.


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sounded like a swell guy.



I second this. Sounds like a good bloke - and that he had a bit in common with you @Philbert . Sad to lose blokes like that.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> The big one @farmer steve helped me with had no berries. Maybe past a certain age they don' produce anymore.


I've seen really big old Mulberries fruit, but the birds can pick them clean in a week. Seems like everyone I've ever parked under had fruit, but then I like white cars too.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I've seen really big old Mulberries fruit, but the birds can pick them clean in a week. Seems like everyone I've ever parked under had fruit, but then I like white cars too.


The one Steve helped me with was blown over for 2 years probably. It was still growing laying on the ground. I guess enough of the roots were still in the ground. Grew leaves but no berries for the 2 years it laid there.


----------



## Cody

rarefish383 said:


> I've seen really big old Mulberries fruit, but the birds can pick them clean in a week. Seems like everyone I've ever parked under had fruit, but then I like white cars too.



The small one I have over our chicken coop produces an unbelievable amount of berries. I trimmed it quite a bit a few weeks ago so we'll see how it reacts this year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Not the first time I've cleaned up after someone that didn' have enough saw or work ethic to deal with the big stuff.


Been there. 395 to the rescue.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> The one Steve helped me with was blown over for 2 years probably. It was still growing laying on the ground. I guess enough of the roots were still in the ground. Grew leaves but no berries for the 2 years it laid there.


Mulberry is one of the hardest trees to kill. Cut it off clean at the ground and the thing will just start over.


----------



## svk

Hey guys, just wanted to check in. Been working like a mad man at my cabin. Have my large shed, half of the pole building, and my little garage (short of the work bench tops) cleaned/organized. About 6 pickup loads worth of stuff has been either thrown out or given away. Still have my small tool shed and half of the pole building to clean although the vast majority of the stuff in the pole building has already been dealt with. Also have a ton of stuff to get done over the next three weeks before our first guests arrive (we rent the cabin during peak summer tourist season) but I am getting a lot of projects done that I have been putting off for a solid decade.

Have my new to me Husky 61 that will be going on the work bench to get a muffler mod and timing advance as soon as I can get a portion of it cleaned off. Not sure when I will be able to start cutting wood but hope by mid May. We still have ice on the lake and scattered flurries this morning so spring is in no hurry to arrive


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to check in. Been working like a mad man at my cabin. Have my large shed, half of the pole building, and my little garage (short of the work bench tops) cleaned/organized. About 6 pickup loads worth of stuff has been either thrown out or given away. Still have my small tool shed and half of the pole building to clean although the vast majority of the stuff in the pole building has already been dealt with. Also have a ton of stuff to get done over the next three weeks before our first guests arrive (we rent the cabin during peak summer tourist season) but I am getting a lot of projects done that I have been putting off for a solid decade.
> 
> Have my new to me Husky 61 that will be going on the work bench to get a muffler mod and timing advance as soon as I can get a portion of it cleaned off. Not sure when I will be able to start cutting wood but hope by mid May. We still have ice on the lake and scattered flurries this morning so spring is in no hurry to arrive


Nothing like a little Lake Ice to chill a beer.


----------



## farmer steve

just came in and sat down at the 'puter. heard a horn blow and looked out and saw a white F-150 with the rear bumper draggin from a big load of mullberry go by.  film at 11. probably sooner.


----------



## KiwiBro

Howdy y'all. First time cutting cottonwood and just as well the fibres hang on like a bad flue because almost all were leaning over a shed, fences or state highway 12 and needed some persuasion. Still have a few more to do once I get Nemo (tractor) and Rubber Ducky (winch) on site but at least friends finally have most of their view back. This pic, from their deck, is quintessential coastal Northern NZ.

Worst part wasn't the pucker factor of felling trees growing 30 degrees out the side of a steep hill, overhanging a state highway, but the sounds of the lucky buggers in the boats catching fish just a few hundred meters out, on most days I was there.


----------



## James Miller

One more load mulberry this time. Time to take a break from bringing it home and get caught up on splitting and stacking.
Had to do some noodling with the little 3/8lp chain it did better then I expected.


----------



## dancan

The 241 noodles just fine


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 648870
> One more load mulberry this time. Time to take a break from bringing it home and get caught up on splitting and stacking.View attachment 648871
> Had to do some noodling with the little 3/8lp chain it did better then I expected.


That looks like the load that just went by, Steves house!


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Lost 'My' scrap guy. He used to cruise down the alleys in a beat up, red truck. I would give him my scrap metal, and he would occasionally hook me up with chainsaws that others tossed out.
> 
> Stopped by his house, and his yard was 'too clean'! 'For Sale' sign out front. Real estate agent gave me the bad news.
> 
> Retired police officer and Ford plant worker. 78(?) years old. R.I.P. Mr Brown.
> 
> Philbert



A few years ago I had 2 Cast Iron Pirates , Dwight , 58 , would stop in often , if he had something on board that I wanted , he'd sell me at scrap value , one Monday morning a few years ago he stopped in at 7:30 am , we chatted a bit and he left , at 8:30am that morning I get a call from Cast Iron Pirate #2 , Kenny , who I've known by that time for at least 35 years calls me to ask if I had seen Dwight , I told him that I did , he tells me that Dwight had a massive heart attack and died at around 8am , RIP Dwight , he was a good guy .
Kenny , smokes like a train , looked old as dirt when I met him 35+ years ago , has slowed down drinking a bit , still picks up scrap metal every day , turned 81 3 weeks ago .


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> The 241 noodles just fine


 The 261 doesn't. Or perhaps that should read the 261 noodles too well. Might have to tweak the clutch cover.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats the issue I have with the 395. It puts out noodles faster than I can kick them out of the way. If I watch the cut close for a second I look down to see that I'm buried to my knees.


----------



## Jakers

All them big long noodles are cool and fun but it works way better if you run the tip about 3-6" lower in the wood. This shortens the noodles and helps them not clog up the clutch cover. Sometimes I'll even go to almost a 45* angle but it slows down a bit. 20-30* angle to the wood is about perfect.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> View attachment 648870
> One more load mulberry this time. Time to take a break from bringing it home and get caught up on splitting and stacking.View attachment 648871
> Had to do some noodling with the little 3/8lp chain it did better then I expected.



Yup, that's the stuff!

All I did today was split some of the oak that I trimmed at the neighbors. Close to a cord though really, took them over about 10 cu. ft of some american elm, ash, and will take about that much mulberry over to him as well. He likes 14" length for his stove so I'll give him all the stuff I cut too short. 

Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member. Was planning on putting him down soon, but I've been busy and wanted to give him a chance to enjoy one last spring. Twisted set of events, but the short is he got run over. He had pretty troublesome back legs and couldn't exactly get up in a timely manner. The guy that got him probably didn't see him either, but it happens. He was over 14 years old.


----------



## KiwiBro

Angling the bar works well, until the choice is dirt or clogged clutch cover.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> Yup, that's the stuff!
> 
> All I did today was split some of the oak that I trimmed at the neighbors. Close to a cord though really, took them over about 10 cu. ft of some american elm, ash, and will take about that much mulberry over to him as well. He likes 14" length for his stove so I'll give him all the stuff I cut too short.
> 
> Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member. Was planning on putting him down soon, but I've been busy and wanted to give him a chance to enjoy one last spring. Twisted set of events, but the short is he got run over. He had pretty troublesome back legs and couldn't exactly get up in a timely manner. The guy that got him probably didn't see him either, but it happens. He was over 14 years old.
> 
> View attachment 648928
> View attachment 648929
> View attachment 648930
> View attachment 648931


Sorry about your buddy Cody.
I ran over a dog one time, right in front of the owners, the good thing(if any) was that the dog just ran straight out and went under my van, I could not have done anything as it came out between a couple houses. I stopped and the owner was apologizing as was I, the dog walked away, probably wondering what we were talking about, it was all quite odd.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cody said:


> Yup, that's the stuff!
> 
> All I did today was split some of the oak that I trimmed at the neighbors. Close to a cord though really, took them over about 10 cu. ft of some american elm, ash, and will take about that much mulberry over to him as well. He likes 14" length for his stove so I'll give him all the stuff I cut too short.
> 
> Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member. Was planning on putting him down soon, but I've been busy and wanted to give him a chance to enjoy one last spring. Twisted set of events, but the short is he got run over. He had pretty troublesome back legs and couldn't exactly get up in a timely manner. The guy that got him probably didn't see him either, but it happens. He was over 14 years old.
> 
> View attachment 648928
> View attachment 648929
> View attachment 648930
> View attachment 648931



I 'liked' your post to acknowledge it but I'm terribly sorry to read about your furry mate. You can get another dog but the one you lost is not replaceable. I'm sorry it happened in such a bad way as well.

A few blokes I have spoken to in the last week or so after we put my little mate down have told me that they would never get another dog or cat again because they were so traumatised after losing one in the past. I suspect that men suffer more than women or kids with the loss of a pet. I reckon that most dogs (and some cats) possess characteristics that appeal more to the male psyche - and their behaviour can be much like that of men (beta males excluded) in that you can have a bust up with them but quickly get over it as the essential trust remains, which it always does with your little pal. Very sad news, Cody.


----------



## Philbert

Cody said:


> Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member.


Sorry to hear. Dogs are family.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> The 261 doesn't. Or perhaps that should read the 261 noodles too well. Might have to tweak the clutch cover.



Maybe you should get a 241 then? Oh riiiight... 

I used the monkey saw to drop a couple of small wattles that have been annoying me at home and trim the branches off the poles that will become bonfire material. I also took a couple of trailer loads of junk wood and poles down to the bonfire site. Cowgirl is home from hospital after a very unpleasant few days and surgery for a peritonsillar abscess so she's on the couch and I don't think she heard me borrow her saw. Pity about the trip to Samoa but the airline (Virgin) and the resort have been great about rescheduling things so we're planning on the first week of June now. The weather will be better then anyway, more into the dry season. 

We had a hoppy festival at our place overnight and this morning. I reckon they must only sleep for a couple of hours a day, the rest of the time they're either eating, fighting or having sex with each other. True blue Aussies.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Angling the bar works well, until the choice is dirt or clogged clutch cover.



I removed teh chain catcher on an old MS441 cover - made a world of difference in shedding noodles.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stealing a post-op Cowgirl's 241 while she is laid up is a low blow. 

I hope it didn't cost you too much to repair and it last you a long time. Both the 241 and Cowgirl.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Stealing a post-op Cowgirl's 241 while she is laid up is a low blow.



Yes, we'll given the circumstances I suspect it'll be a while before she considers returning the favour. Ahem. Moving right along, the monkey saw only cost $20 to repair! Of course, if I had tried to repair it myself I would have turned that into a $200 repair job. As it happens, the place I took it to is a husky dealer but he is able to get Stihl bits. He has a great reputation and has always done a great job servicing my saws, never bitching about them being Stihls (or charging me more). When the saw is ready, I get a text message, all caps "YOUR STIHL CHAINSAW IS READY FOR COLLECTION". It must hurt him a little to send that. After I picked it up I walked across the road to the hardware store that doubles as a Stihl dealer. "G'day mate, I need a full chisel chain, 0.325, 16inch". Get a blank look in return. 

Maaaaaate.


----------



## KiwiBro

Well done that bloke. The 395 is the first husky I've ever bought, after a husky dealer years ago was such a wanker I boycotted the brand and his store. 
Your story on the chain reminded me I went in to a stihl dealer last week to buy a 3/8 rim for the 261. Take a guess what those thieving bastards wanted for one rim.


----------



## farmer steve

@Cody. sorry to read your post about your dog. always tough to lose a four legged friend.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Well done that bloke. The 395 is the first husky I've ever bought, after a husky dealer years ago was such a wanker I boycotted the brand and his store.
> Your story on the chain reminded me I went in to a stihl dealer last week to buy a 3/8 rim for the 261. Take a guess what those thieving bastards wanted for one rim.



I'm guessing it wasn't 20 bucks.


----------



## KiwiBro

$22. With no complimentary Vaseline.


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> $22. With no complimentary Vaseline.



I suppose you get used to it after a while. 

With our nice autumn weather there has been some fuel reduction burning in our area and general smokiness. Makes for some purdy pics as the moon rises.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> Yup, that's the stuff!
> 
> All I did today was split some of the oak that I trimmed at the neighbors. Close to a cord though really, took them over about 10 cu. ft of some american elm, ash, and will take about that much mulberry over to him as well. He likes 14" length for his stove so I'll give him all the stuff I cut too short.
> 
> Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member. Was planning on putting him down soon, but I've been busy and wanted to give him a chance to enjoy one last spring. Twisted set of events, but the short is he got run over. He had pretty troublesome back legs and couldn't exactly get up in a timely manner. The guy that got him probably didn't see him either, but it happens. He was over 14 years old.
> 
> View attachment 648928
> View attachment 648929
> View attachment 648930
> View attachment 648931


Sorry for your loss. The pic was for another post. Since it' here we thought Diesels hips were going bad last year. He's Pit/Canecorso cross with game drive for days. Took off across the field last summer after a groundhog and it looked like his back legs just stopped working. Vets couldn' find anything wrong he walked with a severe limp for weeks. We still don't know what happened.


----------



## panolo

@Cody Sorry to hear. Couple things resort me to weakness and that's anything hurtful to do with the kids/family or losing a pet. They always say well you gave them a great 14 years but it doesn't dull the feeling of loss.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> READY FOR COLLECTION


Here in the states that could refer to something else .
Glad the little lady is home resting, hopefully she'll be up and running that angry little saw soon, great you went the extra mile to get it repaired for her .


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Howdy y'all. First time cutting cottonwood and just as well the fibres hang on like a bad flue because almost all were leaning over a shed, fences or state highway 12 and needed some persuasion. Still have a few more to do once I get Nemo (tractor) and Rubber Ducky (winch) on site but at least friends finally have most of their view back. This pic, from their deck, is quintessential coastal Northern NZ.
> 
> Worst part wasn't the pucker factor of felling trees growing 30 degrees out the side of a steep hill, overhanging a state highway, but the sounds of the lucky buggers in the boats catching fish just a few hundred meters out, on most days I was there.
> 
> View attachment 648869



Spectacular view, is that your place? Please ID the body of water?


----------



## MustangMike

It is gut wrenching to have to make the call on putting down a good pet, especially a loyal dog. I have had to do it too many times. I know people who will never have another after going through it, and my wife wanted to go down that road.

I pointer out to her that w/o that one bad day, we would not have had all the good ones, the hikes, walks and other adventures. I told her "in balance" you have to go on. Like my Dad used to say, "life is for the living."

We currently have 2 dogs, and it would be more, but I put the lid on it. I told her I only have 2 hands, we can only have 2 dogs!


----------



## Jakers

KiwiBro said:


> Angling the bar works well, until the choice is dirt or clogged clutch cover.


Roll it over then and finish from the other side. Or, do your noodling sideways so the bar never gets close to the dirt


----------



## James Miller

Got the mm 225 out today. Not to loud even with the muff gutted. Not wood related but it's that time of year when the grass goes nuts.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Yup, that's the stuff!
> 
> All I did today was split some of the oak that I trimmed at the neighbors. Close to a cord though really, took them over about 10 cu. ft of some american elm, ash, and will take about that much mulberry over to him as well. He likes 14" length for his stove so I'll give him all the stuff I cut too short.
> 
> Unfortunately, today took an ugly turn, we lost a family member. Was planning on putting him down soon, but I've been busy and wanted to give him a chance to enjoy one last spring. Twisted set of events, but the short is he got run over. He had pretty troublesome back legs and couldn't exactly get up in a timely manner. The guy that got him probably didn't see him either, but it happens. He was over 14 years old.
> 
> View attachment 648928
> View attachment 648929
> View attachment 648930
> View attachment 648931


Very sorry to hear.


----------



## svk

Well my mother is back in the hospital for the third successive surgery in two weeks to clean out infection after her initial hip surgery. If this one doesn't clear things up, they are going to need to completely replace the first replacement hip. I do not know why she will not heal but since my aunt is her POA I am letting them deal with those decisions. As I have mentioned before we do not have the best relationship but I feel terrible that she is in pain and with no real answer as to why.

Been making slow progress on my cleaning project. I have the picker coming back on Monday to buy a few things he hadn't figured a price on during his first visit. My work bench is now completely cleaned off and I installed a vice on the benchtop as well as installed a new motor on my bench grinder which really works well.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Got the mm 225 out today. Not to loud even with the muff gutted. Not wood related but it's that time of year when the grass goes nuts.



Nice job on the mm .
Heading out to mow the inlaws now, 2.75hrs on the 60" exmark, and that's after at least an HR to clean up all the pine cones, dang pine trees lol.


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> Sorry about your buddy Cody.
> I ran over a dog one time, right in front of the owners, the good thing(if any) was that the dog just ran straight out and went under my van, I could not have done anything as it came out between a couple houses. I stopped and the owner was apologizing as was I, the dog walked away, probably wondering what we were talking about, it was all quite odd.



This was basically my father in law, he has a past with running dogs over, none of which were really his fault but he felt horrible last night. I called him after a bit and I could tell he was rather upset. I'm sure he just couldn't see Toby over the hood of his truck, and with Toby being slow to get up he probably couldn't get out of the way. These are things that I knew though, so we usually just drove around him but you're not doing the dog a favor in that sense as he expected that at this point. I've had to stop with the tractor even just to allow him to get up, so I can't help but think that it's really my own fault. It is what it is at this point though, and he's pain free. That's what matters to me.



Cowboy254 said:


> I 'liked' your post to acknowledge it but I'm terribly sorry to read about your furry mate. You can get another dog but the one you lost is not replaceable. I'm sorry it happened in such a bad way as well.
> 
> A few blokes I have spoken to in the last week or so after we put my little mate down have told me that they would never get another dog or cat again because they were so traumatised after losing one in the past. I suspect that men suffer more than women or kids with the loss of a pet. I reckon that most dogs (and some cats) possess characteristics that appeal more to the male psyche - and their behaviour can be much like that of men (beta males excluded) in that you can have a bust up with them but quickly get over it as the essential trust remains, which it always does with your little pal. Very sad news, Cody.



I like dogs more than people, most days. That's the third one I've lost in the past 8 years or so, with the first two being the hardest as they were young, with one of them literally being my best friend. The first one was hard though, coming home and not knowing she was there killed me, I bet I cried for two weeks on that one. We were down to just Toby at that point and I kept saying no more dogs as well, at least until he passes. We still have two, as we got one 2 years ago, and just picked up a Catahoula here a couple months ago. Never fun to see someone lose a dog, but it brings so much joy to see dogs in people's lives. I've always said it, dogs truly are man's best friend.



James Miller said:


> Sorry for your loss. The pic was for another post. Since it' here we thought Diesels hips were going bad last year. He's Pit/Canecorso cross with game drive for days. Took off across the field last summer after a groundhog and it looked like his back legs just stopped working. Vets couldn' find anything wrong he walked with a severe limp for weeks. We still don't know what happened.



Toby liked to wander off, and if I didn't find him he usually made it back home. Last year he got tangled up in a root ball along the river and some people canoeing found him. It definitely slowed him down but that dog still just loved to wander around. I remember when he was young, I took him for a walk at a park to the north of us, only to end up looking for him for over 3 hours. Got back to the spot I last seen him and there he was, he loved being outside, his nose just got him in to trouble.



panolo said:


> @Cody Sorry to hear. Couple things resort me to weakness and that's anything hurtful to do with the kids/family or losing a pet. They always say well you gave them a great 14 years but it doesn't dull the feeling of loss.





MustangMike said:


> It is gut wrenching to have to make the call on putting down a good pet, especially a loyal dog. I have had to do it too many times. I know people who will never have another after going through it, and my wife wanted to go down that road.
> 
> I pointer out to her that w/o that one bad day, we would not have had all the good ones, the hikes, walks and other adventures. I told her "in balance" you have to go on. Like my Dad used to say, "life is for the living."
> 
> We currently have 2 dogs, and it would be more, but I put the lid on it. I told her I only have 2 hands, we can only have 2 dogs!



I'm going to miss having that dog outside. I'd imagine it's the same when all of us are splitting wood, you look up every now and then to see what's happening around you. A lot of times I'd see him laying/walking around, and once in awhile he'd sneak up behind you and push his nose into your leg. He's done more laying around than anything though this spring and last fall. I didn't want to wait for the vet as he was out on a call and it would have been nearly 2 hours for him to come, so had to resort to the old fashioned, "take him behind the shed" method. Damn hard thing to do. Not sure if it hasn't fully hit me yet, or just that I'm truly happy to know that he's at peace. I'll have to keep your 2 dogs, 2 hands comment in mind next time I hear someone wanting another one.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats the issue I have with the 395. It puts out noodles faster than I can kick them out of the way. If I watch the cut close for a second I look down to see that I'm buried to my knees.



Normally when I'm noodling rounds, they're only 18" or so long. I wasn't too sure how it was going to go with the 661 and a 36" bar, on 30" long pieces. It clogged a few times but usually clears up. The flywheel cover however doesn't clear itself up, you have to pick them out, and that wasn't even noodling them flat on the ground.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nice job on the mm .
> Heading out to mow the inlaws now, 2.75hrs on the 60" exmark, and that's after at least an HR to clean up all the pine cones, dang pine trees lol.


 I just mulch them along with any sticks an inch or less.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Spectacular view, is that your place? Please ID the body of water?


Friend's place in Opononi, on the Hokianga harbour, North island NZ. Tidying it up for sale. Could be yours for about usd280k. 
Fishing and diving is most excellent.


----------



## KiwiBro

I 


svk said:


> Well my mother is back in the hospital for the third successive surgery in two weeks to clean out infection after her initial hip surgery. If this one doesn't clear things up, they are going to need to completely replace the first replacement hip. I do not know why she will not heal but since my aunt is her POA I am letting them deal with those decisions. As I have mentioned before we do not have the best relationship but I feel terrible that she is in pain and with no real answer as to why.
> 
> Been making slow progress on my cleaning project. I have the picker coming back on Monday to buy a few things he hadn't figured a price on during his first visit. My work bench is now completely cleaned off and I installed a vice on the benchtop as well as installed a new motor on my bench grinder which really works well.


Think it was Churchill that said when you are going through hell, keep going.


----------



## dancan

I was asked on another forum if I got another van on the road ,,,


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I was asked on another forum if I got another van on the road ,,,
> 
> View attachment 649052


I think that's @SeMoTony , now I know why his trans went out .
As a matter of fact it looks like he might be in front of a house in @unclemoustache neck of the woods, probably helping him with a job.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I just mulch them along with any sticks an inch or less.


I ran them over, but exmarks aren't designed to mulch, they cut the grass, then pass it from one blade to the next and send it sailing. I've tried various blades and they all do about the same, although the gator blades do a bit better with leaves than most, I just run the high lift ones anymore.
We did pick up the sticks all the big sticks, I don't do that to my blades, I sharpen them enough as it is .


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Well my mother is back in the hospital for the third successive surgery in two weeks to clean out infection after her initial hip surgery. If this one doesn't clear things up, they are going to need to completely replace the first replacement hip. I do not know why she will not heal but since my aunt is her POA I am letting them deal with those decisions. As I have mentioned before we do not have the best relationship but I feel terrible that she is in pain and with no real answer as to why.



I've seen a few of these. Infection in a replaced joint is often difficult to shift. If the washout doesn't clear it they may well need to remove the prosthesis and put a spacer in there for 6-8 weeks +/- IV antibiotics as well. The spacer is covered with antibiotic cement that gradually dissolves and provides constant internal antibiotic action. Not nice since during that time you're essentially confined to bed/wheelchair, and of course, at the end of all that you have to have the replacement redone again. I hope it clears up this time around.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> I think that's @SeMoTony , now I know why his trans went out .
> As a matter of fact it looks like he might be in front of a house in @unclemoustache neck of the woods, probably helping him with a job.


Naw Unc is ahunnert miles or more. @chipper1 that belongs to MODOT! Occasionally they send a brush hog that stays away from the actual property line. It is advertising. Peeps see the slices or large cookies and some stop to shop. A lot of traffic goes by.
Having looked at the pic, I know it's not mine. Color and year are wrong. Besides that log is too small of diameter to get me fired up. 42" bar 38" max diameter log. The sprocket is drilled at center, so the d&t'd aluminum bar snugs down well. That pic was fifteen days ago


----------



## chipper1

@MustangMike , thinking of you when I went to scrounge up a saw earlier today.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I was asked on another forum if I got another van on the road ,,,


Dummy needs to duct tape a wheel barrow under the back end!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Sorry for your loss. The pic was for another post. Since it' here we thought Diesels hips were going bad last year. He's Pit/Canecorso cross with game drive for days. Took off across the field last summer after a groundhog and it looked like his back legs just stopped working. Vets couldn' find anything wrong he walked with a severe limp for weeks. We still don't know what happened.


Did they check for a thyroid condition. My Bernese had both rear legs go paralyzed on her, turned out to be thyroid disorder.


----------



## MustangMike

Now don't no one be havin a heart attach or nothin, it wasn't planned, but at the moment ... I own two Huskys. One seems to be a good runner (don't have a B+C for it), and one is parts in a box.

So, I ended up with two 576s for a price I could not pass up, and a brand New bar + chain that turns out to be a Stihl mount 20" ES with RS chain (that I can use). (No wonder they couldn't get it to work). Toyed with fixin the non runner, then decided it would be better to find someone who knows Huskys. I got enough other stuff to work on!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Now don't no one be havin a heart attach or nothin, it wasn't planned, but at the moment ... I own two Huskys. One seems to be a good runner (don't have a B+C for it), and one is parts in a box.
> 
> So, I ended up with two 576s for a price I could not pass up, and a brand New bar + chain that turns out to be a Stihl mount 20" ES with RS chain (that I can use). (No wonder they couldn't get it to work). Toyed with fixin the non runner, then decided it would be better to find someone who knows Huskys. I got enough other stuff to work on!


Bout time, I'm sure @farmer steve has a hoodie you can wear when your running it lol.
Just get a bar adapter and you can run all your stihl bars on it, only need to keep the 3003 mounts around .
Did you run it yet, smoooooooth, go husky .
Edit;


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Now don't no one be havin a heart attach or nothin, it wasn't planned, but at the moment ... I own two Huskys.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Now don't no one be havin a heart attach or nothin, it wasn't planned, but at the moment ... I own two Huskys. One seems to be a good runner (don't have a B+C for it), and one is parts in a box.
> 
> So, I ended up with two 576s for a price I could not pass up, and a brand New bar + chain that turns out to be a Stihl mount 20" ES with RS chain (that I can use). (No wonder they couldn't get it to work). Toyed with fixin the non runner, then decided it would be better to find someone who knows Huskys. I got enough other stuff to work on!


We won’t worry unless you start tossing them in the trunk of a Camaro!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> We won’t worry unless you start tossing them in the trunk of a Camaro!



Huskys, their a slippery slope .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

chipper1 said:


> Huskys, their a slippery slope .


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> We won’t worry unless you start tossing them in the trunk of a Camaro!


^^^^^^^
BEST ANSWER


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


>


Can't disagreed wit dat .


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


>



I know, right? These blokes just don't English good.

We've edged into shoulder season now. Nice during the day but cool enough in the evenings and some mornings that some scrounged peppermint and manna gum uglies have gone into the heater.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> I was asked on another forum if I got another van on the road ,,,
> 
> View attachment 649052


 
The rear bumper for sure is "on the road"


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Now don't no one be havin a heart attach or nothin, it wasn't planned, but at the moment ... I own two Huskys. One seems to be a good runner (don't have a B+C for it), and one is parts in a box.
> 
> So, I ended up with two 576s for a price I could not pass up, and a brand New bar + chain that turns out to be a Stihl mount 20" ES with RS chain (that I can use). (No wonder they couldn't get it to work). Toyed with fixin the non runner, then decided it would be better to find someone who knows Huskys. I got enough other stuff to work on!


Don't worry Mike, I won't tell anyone about your "H" saws if you don't tell anyone I bought two Big Bright Yellow Macs. One 99CC Mac 550 runner and an 80CC Mac 15, for $35 each. Sitting on the shelf with all of the Red Homelites, you don't even notice them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

2015 Polaris Sportsman ETX. Came with blingy rims/tires, the original rims/tires, an ATV jack, winch and plow for $5,300 Murkan. Its on now.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Did they check for a thyroid condition. My Bernese had both rear legs go paralyzed on her, turned out to be thyroid disorder.


I'm not sure they did blood work and said there was nothing out of place. He's had no problems since then.


----------



## JustJeff

My scrounge is safe from mice and rats!


----------



## James Miller

Finished the load of locust was more then I thought it would be.


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, we've been having lots of white owls on our road too. I have a few pictures of one sitting on my giraffe fence posts. We were back in the field with our dogs and he flew onto the posts. I assume he was keeping an eye on out little dog who looks just like a rabbit. He's sitting on top on the left post. Few days later it was sitting on hydro pole in front of our house.
The neighbour says one has been sitting on his wood pile too.

I was up your way yesterday. Rockford auction, only thing I bought was a sausage. Was a pretty small disappointing sale this year. I was bidding online but figured I would drive up and see what else was there. Ended up at Princess Auto to buy some hose fittings for the Chinese load I bought last Thursday at Bryan's sale.


----------



## cantoo

The Chinese load. SS sweeper, SS snow blower and an SS blade.
And to keep with the wood theme. Someone bought a piece of live edge maple. 2 1/2" thick x 28" at widest and 8'-5" long. I assume air dried (rotted) sold for 325 before taxes and fees so $406.25 for that chunk of wood. I need to get my mill cutting some wood.


----------



## cantoo

The bonus in the load was this was tucked into the packaging for the snow blower. They make them so you can run on a skid steer or front of a tractor with PTO pump and tank mounted on 3 PTH. I wasn't expecting this at all and figured on buying it at Princess Auto to run the broom. I will be able to run my splitters with it too. I might buy a couple more snow blowers just to get the pumps then sell the blowers as skid steer units only.
PTO pump, oil tank and all the hoses to rear mount it.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> The bonus in the load was this was tucked into the packaging for the snow blower. They make them so you can run on a skid steer or front of a tractor with PTO pump and tank mounted on 3 PTH. I wasn't expecting this at all and figured on buying it at Princess Auto to run the broom. I will be able to run my splitters with it too. I might buy a couple more snow blowers just to get the pumps then sell the blowers as skid steer units only.
> PTO pump, oil tank and all the hoses to rear mount it.
> View attachment 649260
> View attachment 649261
> View attachment 649262


I like that. Pto pump is usually a decent volume pump. Should run good.


----------



## 95custmz

My Dad called me yesterday about some dead standing trees that he wanted taken down. To my surprise, it was Cherry. Only got a truck load but I'll be back for more!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Went exploring. Tried to get arrested. Found a cemetary in the middle of the woods. Stopped at the gas station 2.5mi away from the house without getting on roads.


----------



## turnkey4099

Been a bit busy.

1. 3 weeks ago woke up with painall the way down right leg - diagnosis: pinched nerve lower back. I got around ok but it took a week before things settled down enought to do much of anything and then with a cane. Got an MRI last Friday. Waiting now to get a consult with a neuro-surgeon.

2. Returned the Echo top handle as it wouldn't start when warm about 50% of the time, bought a Husky to replace it. Tried it out last week, Threw the chain after only a minute. Munged up the driver teeth. Replaced chain ($18). Today used it again, threw chain (my fault as I knew the chain was loose) - munged up that chain also. I'll pick up anohter chain when I make a grocery run the next few days.

3. Last week leg was good enough (with cane) to load up and go to my scrounge spot. Great! Beaver was back and had flooded the entire lower end where I was working. I moved up about 50 yards, put down a big willow and mosstly brushed it out. Called Von and advised him of the beaver (He and son had eradicated the beavers in that bottom several years ago). They broke up the dam Friday and Brad (the son) said he sat up the sidehill and got a couple shots at the beaver. Thinks his second shot was good. Worked on general cleanup Sat and today. Bad news on the beaver front. Dam was repaired when Von checked this morning (Sunday). He broke it up again. Brad set a trap Saturday. More bad news. I found another dam started up stream about 50 yards today. Von said he would clear that one and recheck the original (looked to me like that one was being re-built)

Summary: Gimping around on a weak leg but getting soem progress removing those old willows. Still have 3 more to do in that area. Plan is to just fall the trees and clear/pile brush from any parts that fall in the crop then leave the logs as is. Butch (neigbor) is antsy to build fence to use the bottom for pasture as soon as I get those last three trees on the ground.

Came home today with a small jag of rounds. Tomorrow it is back for more cleanup of the burn piles and light off two more that I somehow missed when I burned in January. Hope to fall one of the remaining trees. That will probably be a two day cleanup of the brush in the crop. 

Sure is fun slinging saws again even if I am working slower than normal.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 649239
> My scrounge is safe from mice and rats!


This is my bird and squirrel Feeder. 





And this is my bird and squirrel Eater.


----------



## JustJeff

This is my squirrel eater. He has been living on my woodpile all weekend. We have seen him catch two rats/mice. I have no shortage between the wood and the chicken coop. Doesn’t seem to mind the chickens and ducks as they foraged around while he sat on the splits.


----------



## svk

The other day when I was heading to the dump I saw four different species of birds of prey of the hawk family. It was a grey day so assuming their prey must have been moving.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 649377
> View attachment 649378
> This is my squirrel eater. He has been living on my woodpile all weekend. We have seen him catch two rats/mice. I have no shortage between the wood and the chicken coop. Doesn’t seem to mind the chickens and ducks as they foraged around while he sat on the splits.



Great pic!

Me, I had to buy a mousetrap the other day. The cat has been gone for 12 days and now we've got meeces running around unchecked. I watched one run out from beside the dishwasher, do three laps of the kitchen and run back again. I think it was mocking me. We might look into obtaining another mobile mouse disposal unit after we come back from Samoa in June (assuming we get there this time).


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Me, I had to buy a mousetrap the other day. The cat has been gone for 12 days and now we've got meeces running around unchecked. I watched one run out from beside the dishwasher, do three laps of the kitchen and run back again. I think it was mocking me. We might look into obtaining another mobile mouse disposal unit after we come back from Samoa in June (assuming we get there this time).



I have one of those mobile teasers. Also in the kitchen. Dog likes to lay on a window sill 25' away but has clear view of kitchen. Mouse peeks around cabinet, dog goes berserk. Had a new visitor last week, garter snake crawling out from under the electric elements on the range. How he got up that high is not a problem but WHY?? I pulled him the rest of the way out and released him back to his natural habitat, i.e., threw him out the patio door.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> This is my bird and squirrel Feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my bird and squirrel Eater.





JustJeff said:


> View attachment 649377
> View attachment 649378
> This is my squirrel eater. He has been living on my woodpile all weekend. We have seen him catch two rats/mice. I have no shortage between the wood and the chicken coop. Doesn’t seem to mind the chickens and ducks as they foraged around while he sat on the splits.



Great pics of true scroungers !


----------



## dancan

40F , drizzle and fog out there , 78F in here on scrounged spruce and a couple of Zoggerwood sicks 
This weekend just gone was a scrounging bust due to rain all weekend  but the house is nice and warm


----------



## MustangMike

We had a garter snake living in the wood pile in the old cabin a few years ago. Used to lay on top of the wood pile and watch us as we had dinner, etc, I called it our unofficial pet!

Seems like it tried to hibernate in a box under some newspapers, and I think the mice ate him. There was nothing left of him but the skeleton in the Spring.

Nature can be cruel, the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## svk

Crazy ending. 

I’ve seen mice killed in traps that are partially eaten by other mice. They start with the head. Go figure.


----------



## LondonNeil

Had to despatch a mouse with a stick a few weeks ago, trap fired and caught him by the back leg. I heard it trigger and thought, ' great, got the mouse in the kitchen cupboard'. Opened the cupboard to see him staring at me and then try to run. Fiancee started screaming, I had to get mouse outside and flatten it with a stick.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I shot a mouse with a Glock in my shed once. One more hole I had to patch before I turned it into a wood shed.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Crazy ending.
> 
> I’ve seen mice killed in traps that are partially eaten by other mice. They start with the head. Go figure.



Our recently departed cat started out eating the entire mouse but in the last few years would only eat the front half and leave the back half on the floor for me to toss outside. The brain is the tastiest bit with all that delicious fat and protein. If you're a cat. Stihl, I was happy for her to be dispatching mice for us on a regular basis.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I shot a mouse with a Glock in my shed once. One more hole I had to patch before I turned it into a wood shed.



Was it enough gun or would you have preferred something bigger?


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Was it enough gun or would you have preferred something bigger?


If you have to pick up pieces it wasn't enough gun.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Our recently departed cat started out eating the entire mouse but in the last few years would only eat the front half and leave the back half on the floor for me to toss outside. The brain is the tastiest bit with all that delicious fat and protein. If you're a cat. Stihl, I was happy for her to be dispatching mice for us on a regular basis.


We had a cat that would bring us adult squirrels with just the brain missing. Wouldn' touch the rest of it.


----------



## svk

My friend had a dog that would routinely catch grey squirrels in his yard and upon dispatching thrm would swallow the whole thing. Never got sick either.


----------



## MustangMike

I know someone who watched a Bobcat do that (from his tree stand).

My 22 cal pellet rifle dispatches undead mice nicely w/o any real damage to the house. Usually the concrete floor in the garage is the backstop.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> We had a cat that would bring us adult squirrels with just the brain missing. Wouldn' touch the rest of it.



Great.

Zombie squirrels. . .

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Was it enough gun or would you have preferred something bigger?


Its what I had on me at the time. Groundhogs get the 17 or the 243


----------



## JustJeff

Snow on the weekend and 28 degrees today! That’s 81 for those who no habla metric.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Was it enough gun or would you have preferred something bigger?


Just think, in 1912 Savage advertised the "new" 22 HiPower for man eating Tigers and the other dangerous game. It spits a 70 gr soft point at about 2800 FPS.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Exploring


----------



## woodchip rookie

Found one of those super huge deadly Austrailian nope ropes


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> Found one of those super huge deadly Austrailian nope ropes


Yeah, nope.


----------



## cantoo

Found a mouse last night, in behind the coil cover on our Walker lawn mower. Little bugger was dead but he had already done the damage. Got it all ripped apart tonight and new coil should be here tomorrow afternoon. And both Steiners are down. My wife was having a bad day for sure. This time of year is crazy for her. Lawn sweeping, lawn rolling and lawn dethatching.


----------



## Cody

Has anybody else here cut oak trees down shortly after the buds started forming? Had to take down a few smallish ones today and split them for the neighbor and couldn't help but notice how the bark peels off. It makes sense, just not something I've ever really thought of. Will the bark fall off easier as it dries as well?


----------



## rarefish383

Cody said:


> Has anybody else here cut oak trees down shortly after the buds started forming? Had to take down a few smallish ones today and split them for the neighbor and couldn't help but notice how the bark peels off. It makes sense, just not something I've ever really thought of. Will the bark fall off easier as it dries as well?


I've got 5, 30 inch Red Oak logs that are going on 2 years old. They were taken down in full leaf. The ones that had no bark damage from dropping them, the bark is still holding tight. The 18" rounds I cut for the legs of my fire pit bench , the bark has all fallen of. The couple logs that had big chunks of bark ripped off dropping them, have started shedding bark.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I've got 5, 30 inch Red Oak logs that are going on 2 years old. They were taken down in full leaf. The ones that had no bark damage from dropping them, the bark is still holding tight. The 18" rounds I cut for the legs of my fire pit bench , the bark has all fallen of. The couple logs that had big chunks of bark ripped off dropping them, have started shedding bark.


I have two reds shedding bark, they died a couple years ago when it was very dry, seems someone cut a bunch of their roots to build a wood shed .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I have one of those mobile teasers. Also in the kitchen. Dog likes to lay on a window sill 25' away but has clear view of kitchen. Mouse peeks around cabinet, dog goes berserk. Had a new visitor last week, garter snake crawling out from under the electric elements on the range. How he got up that high is not a problem but WHY?? I pulled him the rest of the way out and released him back to his natural habitat, i.e., threw him out the patio door.


Very odd, about 5yrs ago I found a shed in the element of our stove, never found the snake .
@MustangMike we have had a few snakes on the wood pile over the years, it seems they like the heat they hold during the night. But we've never called one a pet lol.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Snow on the weekend and 28 degrees today! That’s 81 for those who no habla metric.


Hi Jeff.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> Hi Jeff.


Lol! We went metric in the 70’s. I still have to convert to standard.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

JustJeff said:


> Lol! We went metric in the 70’s. I still have to convert to standard.


Yeah, they tried to push that carp on us then too. The Europeans who settled this land left Europe for a reason - they didn't want to be like Europe. We're still that way, and as a result, we Americans are not afraid to tell the rest of the world "fk off, we're doing it OUR way".


----------



## Cody

rarefish383 said:


> I've got 5, 30 inch Red Oak logs that are going on 2 years old. They were taken down in full leaf. The ones that had no bark damage from dropping them, the bark is still holding tight. The 18" rounds I cut for the legs of my fire pit bench , the bark has all fallen of. The couple logs that had big chunks of bark ripped off dropping them, have started shedding bark.



The oaks I'm cutting down are all Bur Oak and I don't know any rhyme or reason as to why some seasoned pieces, the bark falls off if you drop it, and other seasoned pieces, you can't rip it off. I won't know for 3-4 years at this rate either if cutting them this time of the year makes a difference. I remember as a kid, cutting and peeling the bark off slippery elm. Only reason I noticed was because of the weather we've had it's just put me really far behind. I'm not normally splitting a whole bunch of wood in May, much less cutting any down, but I'm stubborn and damnit it's going to get cut and split.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Lol! We went metric in the 70’s. I still have to convert to standard.



My dad is like that. I'm a bit of a hybrid, some weights and measures I prefer metric, some I prefer old skool. It's as close as I get to speaking two languages. 

We're on the slide into winter now. We've had a great spell of 20-25°C weather but it's coming to an end with 2 inches of rain coming and snow up higher. We've been burning scrounged spr.. I mean peppermint morning and night for the last week. Won't be long before we're burning it through the day as well.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah, they tried to push that carp on us then too. The Europeans who settled this land left Europe for a reason - they didn't want to be like Europe. We're still that way, and as a result, we Americans are not afraid to tell the rest of the world "fk off, we're doing it OUR way".


Most of the time either is fine but the thing that would be really nice would be standardisation of threads around the world especially pipe threads.


----------



## LondonNeil

UK isn't quite as fully metric as the rest of Europe, we still talk miles / mph, we still buy pints of beer, although spirit measures are metric as is food and milk... Litres and grams.

As an engineer I'm very glad to have studied and learnt in the metric system and not had to battle conversion factors. I'm sure NASA has made a mistake or two on that. Might be mistaken but wasn't Hubble space telescope's original mirror/lens out of focus due to an inch/cm error?


----------



## Jeffkrib

The Hubble lense was the most accurate thing ever made by man kind at the time. The only problem was it was out by 3 micron over the surface. The error made on the lens was due the fact that the machine which polished the lense also did the measurements (a big no no). It measured by shining a light beam down a long tube and measuring the light bouncing back off. When they discovered something was wrong they went back and checked everything and discovered the tube where the light shone down had black paint on the inside. The tube was segmented and screwed together and had chipped paint at one of the joints. The guy who screwed the tubes together actually remembered chipping the paint 12 years earlier but didn’t think it would matter.
To fix that stuff up took several shuttle missions and literally cost $5 Billion to fix.
So if you think you’ve made an expensive mistake think again.


----------



## James Miller

Not much going on in the scrounging area here other then splitting/stacking. I did meet an arborist certified in Maryland who told me he would teach me how to climb. I was told he has 3 trees at his house that need trimmed and one to take down. He told me to just bring my harness I have to learn to climb without spikes be for we do the take down with spikes. I' excited gona give it my best.


----------



## woodchip rookie

No saws for a while. Been splitting/stacking logs I had already cut to length, but a couple more good days and I'll be done with those, then I break out saws to deal with the trees that decided to nest in my yard.


----------



## nighthunter

So this is my new saw, picked it up a couple of days ago to try on some dirty wood on a job .its amazing how light it is but the fuel tank seems a bit small for the power it produces,that's a 16" bar on it but came with a 25" bar as standard I'm stihl waiting on a full wrap handle


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> UK isn't quite as fully metric as the rest of Europe, we still talk miles / mph, we still buy pints of beer, although spirit measures are metric as is food and milk... Litres and grams.
> 
> As an engineer I'm very glad to have studied and learnt in the metric system and not had to battle conversion factors. I'm sure NASA has made a mistake or two on that. Might be mistaken but wasn't Hubble space telescope's original mirror/lens out of focus due to an inch/cm error?



One famous example of using the wrong system was the "Gimli glider":

"
*Gimli Glider - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimli_Glider
Air Canada Flight 143 was a scheduled domestic passenger flight between Montreal and Edmonton that ran out of fuel on July 23, 1983 at an altitude of 12,500 metres (41,000 ft), midway through the flight. The crew was able to glide the Boeing 767 aircraft safely to an emergency landing at a former Royal Canadian Air ...

Fueled using one system, instruments were reading in the other.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> No saws for a while. Been splitting/stacking logs I had already cut to length, but a couple more good days and I'll be done with those, then I break out saws to deal with the trees that decided to nest in my yard.



Those oak cubes look good


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> UK isn't quite as fully metric as the rest of Europe, we still talk miles / mph, we still buy pints of beer, although spirit measures are metric as is food and milk... Litres and grams.
> 
> As an engineer I'm very glad to have studied and learnt in the metric system and not had to battle conversion factors. I'm sure NASA has made a mistake or two on that. Might be mistaken but wasn't Hubble space telescope's original mirror/lens out of focus due to an inch/cm error?


read your whole post Neil. only thing that caught my eye was PINTS of beer.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> read your whole post Neil. only thing that caught my eye was PINTS of beer.


I saw that too. What's he talking about? Over here beer comes in quarts.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Those oak cubes look good


ya mon...thanks for the advice on the whole cubing thing. It worked well. All the wood on the fence is split and restacked, working on the logs at the end of the garage then start on the pile in the yard


----------



## woodchip rookie

But I had to take some non-work time to see some Earth. I couldn't fit it in the bathtub. So I tried the creek.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> So this is my new saw, picked it up a couple of days ago to try on some dirty wood on a job .its amazing how light it is but the fuel tank seems a bit small for the power it produces,that's a 16" bar on it but came with a 25" bar as standard I'm stihl waiting on a full wrap handleView attachment 649958



That's a good lookin' saw. Meant to have the same power as my 460 from a few less cc's but 1kg lighter, that's a fair diet it's been on.


----------



## MustangMike

I hear the 462 is amazingly light for it's size. How does the power compare with a 460 or 461???

Nice looking saw, enjoy, we are green with envy, none of them here yet.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I'm considering selling my MS310. It doesn't really have a role now and since it sat on the shelf for 7 years after being used to cut 3-4 cord/year for three years, I figure I might as well flog it. It's getting a service and general tidy up at the moment. I have one person half interested. Haven't worked out what to sell it for yet, it was about $1100AUD when I bought it new.


----------



## KiwiBro

Is the 462 shipped in both m-tronic and normal carb options? Is the m-tronic option the version 3 type?


----------



## nighthunter

T


Cowboy254 said:


> That's a good lookin' saw. Meant to have the same power as my 460 from a few less cc's but 1kg lighter, that's a fair diet it's been on.





MustangMike said:


> I hear the 462 is amazingly light for it's size. How does the power compare with a 460 or 461???
> 
> Nice looking saw, enjoy, we are green with envy, none of them here yet.


its amazingly light for its size , I reckon it should be on track as my old 461 , when I put a few more tanks through it,I'll give it a proper go in some knarly ash with the 25" to see how it gets on


----------



## nighthunter

KiwiBro said:


> Is the 462 shipped in both m-tronic and normal carb options? Is the m-tronic option the version 3 type?


the dealer told me that they will be all m-tronic as standard with the new version m-tropic


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I saw that too. What's he talking about? Over here beer comes in quarts.



That's because you have small pints. Ours are 20floz


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I'm considering selling my MS310. It doesn't really have a role now and since it sat on the shelf for 7 years after being used to cut 3-4 cord/year for three years, I figure I might as well flog it. It's getting a service and general tidy up at the moment. I have one person half interested. Haven't worked out what to sell it for yet, it was about $1100AUD when I bought it new.



Ah, that 310. I bought new shortly after they came out. It produced 10+ cords for around 15 years. Still use it occasionally but it is old and tired. MS361 replaced it as the go-to.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I'm considering selling my MS310. It doesn't really have a role now and since it sat on the shelf for 7 years after being used to cut 3-4 cord/year for three years, I figure I might as well flog it. It's getting a service and general tidy up at the moment. I have one person half interested. Haven't worked out what to sell it for yet, it was about $1100AUD when I bought it new.


Good idea Cowboy, you’ll be able to redeploy the a new set of tyres.
Did a quick gumtree search on 310’s, the going rate is $300 to $750 which is crazy for what they are. I bought an almost new Dolmar 6400 and converted it to a 7900 with a new P&C for less than that.


----------



## MustangMike

So I kept thinking "Farmer Steve" yesterday.

Well, not exactly farming, just roto tilling the garden.

Does that count???


----------



## woodchip rookie

Keep that 310 Cowboy. Tune it up and run it every once in a while so you have a decent back up saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Keep that 310 Cowboy, and force yourself to use it every now and then so you will continue to appreciate what a real saw runs like when you run your other saws!!! Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Good idea Cowboy, you’ll be able to redeploy the a new set of tyres.
> Did a quick gumtree search on 310’s, the going rate is $300 to $750 which is crazy for what they are. I bought an almost new Dolmar 6400 and converted it to a 7900 with a new P&C for less than that.


$300 is almost what I paid new. Technology has moved on way past the 310. It was a very good homeowner saw back then but there are far better ones now. $750 will get you a new MS362 or very close to it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Not ever selling my 310. Was my first good saw. Got a ton of work done, was relatively cheap, isn't hard to work on despite the howls of "clamshell" on here, parts are easy to find. When I get a CS winch, it'll power that so it can get more regular use. Does anyone know if chainsaws can be cremated with the bodies of their owners? If it's possible, the 310 is coming with me.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> $300 is almost what I paid new. Technology has moved on way past the 310. It was a very good homeowner saw back then but there are far better ones now. $750 will get you a new MS362 or very close to it.



Ah, yes. But you forget where I live. 



KiwiBro said:


> Not ever selling my 310. Was my first good saw. Got a ton of work done, was relatively cheap, isn't hard to work on despite the howls of "clamshell" on here, parts are easy to find. When I get a CS winch, it'll power that so it can get more regular use. Does anyone know if chainsaws can be cremated with the bodies of their owners? If it's possible, the 310 is coming with me.



I understand this attitude. We're teaching the cowkids (or at least trying) that some things are important and other things are not. Letting stuff go is a liberating experience. Otherwise they just hoard and accumulate more and more [email protected] that fills my house and pizzes me off. Some things just outlive their usefulness and you can't keep everything for sentimental reasons. Cowdad selling his first chainsaw is setting the example, especially when the money accumulated from flogging off old stuff can be put towards getting better stuff, including but not limited to new tyres.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Not ever selling my 310. Was my first good saw. Got a ton of work done, was relatively cheap, isn't hard to work on despite the howls of "clamshell" on here, parts are easy to find. When I get a CS winch, it'll power that so it can get more regular use. Does anyone know if chainsaws can be cremated with the bodies of their owners? If it's possible, the 310 is coming with me.


Just tell the funeral home it's an "Urn, that looks like a chainsaw". Have them put your ashes in the fuel tank, a beer in the oil tank, and epoxy them shut. should pass the smell test.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Just tell the funeral home it's an "Urn, that looks like a chainsaw". Have them put your ashes in the fuel tank, a beer in the oil tank, and epoxy them shut. should pass the smell test.


Great idea. Or put my ashes in with the bar oil and ask those left behind to use the saw until I'm sprinkled all over my happy place, out in the woods somewhere.


Cowboy254 said:


> We're teaching the cowkids (or at least trying) that some things are important and other things are not. Letting stuff go is a liberating experience. Otherwise they just hoard and accumulate more and more [email protected] that fills my house and pizzes me off.


Hording is such an insidious illness. I've seen 'collections' go from an interesting hobby to a noose around their and loved ones necks. I'll sell every saw as I get older and can't run them(I'm already having to admit I can't handle felling on steep terrain with a solid 42" bar on the 395 for very long these days, so I think it's a downward slope from here on in), until perhaps there's some lightweight 16" hydrogen fuel cell model left and the 310. They can flick the lightweight small model but I'll haunt them if they jettison the 310 .


----------



## dancan

Hmm , note to self , invent a chainsaw with an "Ash"tank lol


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Great idea. Or put my ashes in with the bar oil and ask those left behind to use the saw until I'm sprinkled all over my happy place, out in the woods somewhere.
> 
> Hording is such an insidious illness. I've seen 'collections' go from an interesting hobby to a noose around their and loved ones necks. I'll sell every saw as I get older and can't run them(I'm already having to admit I can't handle felling on steep terrain with a solid 42" bar on the 395 for very long these days, so I think it's a downward slope from here on in), until perhaps there's some lightweight 16" hydrogen fuel cell model left and the 310. They can flick the lightweight small model but I'll haunt them if they jettison the 310 .


I keep saying silly stuff like that. But, in the last 2 months I bought two saws 99 and 100CC's. One with a 36" bar and the little 99CC Mac with a 21" bar. I'm just going to put a 2" ball on my electric wheelchair and a set of wheels where the helper handle goes, and tow my saw to the trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Somewhere in the beanfields of Groveport, OH.....U.S.A.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hmm , note to self , invent a chainsaw with an "Ash"tank lol


Yeah, then let the bereaved argue about the ash ratios. Might have to specify 40:1 in the will.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy, sell that saw. Free up some money for something else. Myself, I could use that money for insurance deductible.....had a little wind at the house.


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> That's because you have small pints. Ours are 20floz


We had some lovely British pubs here in Southern Ontario(Oshawa/Whitby area) we used to frequent when I lived that way.
They were very authentic with the big 20oz pints of Guinness and all the major Brit beers and ales.
It was a great time drinking and playing darts and sitting out on the patio on hot Summer nights.
I had a hard time drinking two of those steins, when my Scottish buddies were putting away two to my one. 
Ah.....good times.


----------



## bigfellascott

Got out this week with a few mates to cut some wood and also got to put the pickaroon/hookeroon through it's paces and it was fantastic to use, it really made the whole process a lot easier on the back.

We has around 6 piles (6 ton) like this sitting on the ground waiting to be loaded.






There are 1000's of acres of trees like this waiting for us to cut up.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So I kept thinking "Farmer Steve" yesterday.
> 
> Well, not exactly farming, just roto tilling the garden.
> 
> Does that count???


Sure does Mike.


----------



## farmer steve

No scrounging this weekend. Spending the weekend in Delaware for the Nascar race in Dover. Breaking in the new truck.it's a Ford @MustangMike  Saw safe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> got to put the pickaroon/hookeroon through it's paces and it was fantastic to use, it really made the whole process a lot easier on the back.


Nobody around here even knows what those are. Let alone stock them in their stores. I would have to buy them online.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking truck. 

What engine?

Best of Luck with it!


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Nobody around here even knows what those are. Let alone stock them in their stores. I would have to buy them online.



Just do what I did and make one, simple enough. Your local Stihl Dealer should be able to order one in for you and imagine Husky would have their version too.


----------



## panolo

Love mine. one of the best tools I own.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 650301
> Cowboy, sell that saw. Free up some money for something else. Myself, I could use that money for insurance deductible.....had a little wind at the house.



I see you guys got hit pretty hard 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/power-outages-next-day-southern-ontario-windstorm-1.4650025


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I see you guys got hit pretty hard
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/power-outages-next-day-southern-ontario-windstorm-1.4650025


It’s pretty widespread.


----------



## bigfellascott

panolo said:


> View attachment 650378
> 
> 
> Love mine. one of the best tools I own.



Handy little tool aren't they, certainly make it easier on the back!


----------



## Cowboy254

A while ago I happened to mention to another local bloke that I had lost my primary wood source and he said I was welcome to come out and cut wood at his place. Well, you can't knock back an offer like that. So I sent him a message and went out yesterday. He took me for a tour of the place in his Polaris, which I found out had a couple of saws on the back. We went out to a spot where there was a fair slope but some nice peppermint logs down. Nice, I thought, I'll be right, even though there would be a bit of mucking around getting the wood down but I'm used to that. S'alright he says, and he drove around to where he just happened to have a big bobcat and chained them and pulled them out then laid them down on some other logs that he had stockpiled. 




So he has stopped what he was doing (welding) and spent an hour or more driving me around and pulling logs out using his equipment and fuel so I could easily cut wood for me. He's a genuinely good bloke. Have a guess at his occupation, guarantee you won't get it. I've never collected wood using machines to pull logs out of awkward places, I've only ever done it by hand. Limby and the workhorse docked those logs up easy, no work at all. 




Since I felt I hadn't had any exercise, I fiskared them up on the spot but since it was peppermint, that wasn't hard either. I'll have to go for a run or something if wood cutting gets any easier.


----------



## KiwiBro

Nice score Cowboy. That's one land-owner who is going to be looked after very well because he looks after the genuinely good tree peeps well.

My three picks are: lawyer, school teacher/head, orthopaedic hatchet-man


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> No scrounging this weekend. Spending the weekend in Delaware for the Nascar race in Dover. Breaking in the new scrounge vehicle.it's a Ford @MustangMike  Saw safe.View attachment 650349



Niiiiice. That should tow some wood around. Over here, you'd need to sell your first born to afford one of those or about 5000 qtr cord bins of wood, give or take. 



bigfellascott said:


> Got out this week with a few mates to cut some wood and also got to put the pickaroon/hookeroon through it's paces and it was fantastic to use, it really made the whole process a lot easier on the back.
> 
> We has around 6 piles (6 ton) like this sitting on the ground waiting to be loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 1000's of acres of trees like this waiting for us to cut up.



Thousands of acres ? That'd make any scrounger weak at the knees. How's that ticker holding up, does the doctor know you're going to scrounge a thousand acres of firewood?


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Niiiiice. That should tow some wood around. Over here, you'd need to sell your first born to afford one of those or about 5000 qtr cord bins of wood, give or take.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of acres ? That'd make any scrounger weak at the knees. How's that ticker holding up, does the doctor know you're going to scrounge a thousand acres of firewood?



Lungs are good, going to a heart specialist in July, see what happens after that I guess. I've been taking it easy, I do a few cuts then have a bit of a rest the go again. I know if I push myself I will run into trouble again so easier to just poke along, I don't need to cut tons in one hit, I just cut what I want and leave it at that.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> A while ago I happened to mention to another local bloke that I had lost my primary wood source and he said I was welcome to come out and cut wood at his place. Well, you can't knock back an offer like that. So I sent him a message and went out yesterday. He took me for a tour of the place in his Polaris, which I found out had a couple of saws on the back. We went out to a spot where there was a fair slope but some nice peppermint logs down. Nice, I thought, I'll be right, even though there would be a bit of mucking around getting the wood down but I'm used to that. S'alright he says, and he drove around to where he just happened to have a big bobcat and chained them and pulled them out then laid them down on some other logs that he had stockpiled.
> 
> View attachment 650400
> 
> 
> So he has stopped what he was doing (welding) and spent an hour or more driving me around and pulling logs out using his equipment and fuel so I could easily cut wood for me. He's a genuinely good bloke. Have a guess at his occupation, guarantee you won't get it. I've never collected wood using machines to pull logs out of awkward places, I've only ever done it by hand. Limby and the workhorse docked those logs up easy, no work at all.
> 
> View attachment 650401
> 
> 
> Since I felt I hadn't had any exercise, I fiskared them up on the spot but since it was peppermint, that wasn't hard either. I'll have to go for a run or something if wood cutting gets any easier.
> 
> View attachment 650402



Looks like a great spot to cut wood mate, make sure you look after the owner, sounds like a top bloke.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Nice score Cowboy. That's one land-owner who is going to be looked after very well because he looks after the genuinely good tree peeps well.
> 
> My three picks are: lawyer, school teacher/head, orthopaedic hatchet-man



Incorrect Kiwi. You can have three more goes. Think of an even less likely occupational type to own a 660.


----------



## KiwiBro

Accountant, politician, beauty therapist/nail technician.
Which reminds me; some time ago I ran into a sawmilling accountant with a small farm. Turns out he was or had been the accountant for the peanut who made and sold me my last POS sawmill. It was no surprise to note he was using and happy with a competitors mill.


----------



## Cowboy254

He's a highly talented chef. Who likes heavy machinery and chainsaws (stihls, of course ).


----------



## KiwiBro

Does he hunt too? Sounds like a good bloke to go hunting with. The meals would be worth killing something for.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy, I’m thinking the least likely profession to own a 660. would be a professional fairy who goes to little girls party’s dressed as a fairy and also does face painting.
Oh hang on a sec we’re talking about a Stihl owner so I take that first guess back.


----------



## muddstopper

Picked up my new saw today, thought I would share a picture.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Picked up my new saw today, thought I would share a picture.


I had that model once, but the plug kept fouling out. I guess I kept dripping sweat on it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> I'll have to go for a run or something if wood cutting gets any easier.


 Especially if the wood starts delivering itself to your yard.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> View attachment 650378
> 
> 
> Love mine. one of the best tools I own.


I may need to invest in one of these.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Lemme go ahead and bust apart this pile of SPRUCE.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking truck.
> 
> What engine?
> 
> Best of Luck with it!


Thanks Mike. 6.2L.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Thanks Mike. 6.2L.


How's it do hauling the camper? My buddies dad replaced there power stroke f350 with a 6.2 f250 and really likes it.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> How's it do hauling the camper? My buddies dad replaced there power stroke f350 with a 6.2 f250 and really likes it.


So far so good. Mileage wasn't great but should be better after it's broke in.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, hard to beat Doc Al, who is a real MD, ports saws, has a metal lathe in his garage, welds all kinds of metals, and also prepares excellent Italian Cuisine at the GTGs!!! Now that is hard to beat! Did I mention his Corvette???


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Hey, hard to beat Doc Al, who is a real MD, ports saws, has a metal lathe in his garage, welds all kinds of metals, and also prepares excellent Italian Cuisine at the GTGs!!! Now that is hard to beat! Did I mention his Corvette???


C


MustangMike said:


> Hey, hard to beat Doc Al, who is a real MD, ports saws, has a metal lathe in his garage, welds all kinds of metals, and also prepares excellent Italian Cuisine at the GTGs!!! Now that is hard to beat! Did I mention his Corvette???


Corvette and mustang races at the next GTG ?


----------



## LondonNeil

So I got my annual gas summary yestrerday...that set me smiling  27% down from last year and compred to 2 years ago (and no stoves) I'm now using just under half the gas, oh yes. So I nice £365 saving despite running the house 3 to 4C warmer downstairs than I used to with just gas, and warmer for more of the day  Factor in the 1/3rd of a cord I gave my parents and its more like £425, and that is with running out of dry wood and packing up buring about 6 weeks before it warmed up.

I left the house happy. I came back an hour later and as I came onto the drive way my rear mudflaps dragged all the way off the road....ohhh. 


Ahh, I do seem to be a bit down at the back....'kin' hell its like I've suddenly slammed the car but forgot he front....in fact the front looks a wee bit tall.



Well, front shouldn't be that tall with that there.....




Ahh, the back is choc full! that's 2/3rds black locust/false acacia, the rest is UK Sycamore 

Then today I got the toy saw out.



near pile is bone dry apple, far/larger pile is oak. the toy may be small but its my favorite, light and runs on fumes. 1/2 a litre (2 tanks) and I've bucked 1.5m3

I saved the bigger stuff for next time and the big saw. Thinking that I'd tune it up in readiness, it needed a chain sharpen I got it out and dug out my 2 in1 file. I was just about to start when i saw this



WTF?! oh well, the corner does the work doesn't it?? On the plus side, it makes a nice marker tooth so I know when i've gone round the loop.


----------



## dancan

Well , it was looking bleak this weekend for a wood scrounge , the woods are wet and the ground is soft so I didn't really want to haul the tractor behind the gate so I figured I'd scrounge up a load of rock for dry stacked wall at the edge the driveway







I got home around 2pm and unloaded the rock and got the wall all stacked , at 3:30pm I got a call from a friend asking if I wanted a bit of softwood ....











Nothing spectacular but free and all I had to do was load , spruce and fir and only a couple of miles from home


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> Thanks Mike. 6.2L.



That's a beast of a engine! no doubt heavy on fuel I would imagine.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the load of saw and firewood logs I scrounged today,






SR


----------



## KiwiBro

That reminds me to mention:

Trailers suitable for off (tractor)/on road (tractor and conventional car/truck/ute), capable of tilting/dumping and carrying logs (removable bunks) or firewood (removable cage), and hay (removable sides so it's a flatbed), are *$%^&HG##*& *&^%@# expensive. I'm not finding anything but rust buckets with threadbare tyres for anything under $5k here.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> So I got my annual gas summary yestrerday...that set me smiling  27% down from last year and compred to 2 years ago (and no stoves) I'm now using just under half the gas, oh yes. So I nice £365 saving despite running the house 3 to 4C warmer downstairs than I used to with just gas, and warmer for more of the day  Factor in the 1/3rd of a cord I gave my parents and its more like £425, and that is with running out of dry wood and packing up buring about 6 weeks before it warmed up.
> 
> I left the house happy. I came back an hour later and as I came onto the drive way my rear mudflaps dragged all the way off the road....ohhh.
> View attachment 650630
> 
> Ahh, I do seem to be a bit down at the back....'kin' hell its like I've suddenly slammed the car but forgot he front....in fact the front looks a wee bit tall.
> 
> View attachment 650631
> 
> Well, front shouldn't be that tall with that there.....
> 
> View attachment 650632
> 
> 
> Ahh, the back is choc full! that's 2/3rds black locust/false acacia, the rest is UK Sycamore
> 
> Then today I got the toy saw out.
> View attachment 650637
> 
> 
> near pile is bone dry apple, far/larger pile is oak. the toy may be small but its my favorite, light and runs on fumes. 1/2 a litre (2 tanks) and I've bucked 1.5m3
> 
> I saved the bigger stuff for next time and the big saw. Thinking that I'd tune it up in readiness, it needed a chain sharpen I got it out and dug out my 2 in1 file. I was just about to start when i saw this
> View attachment 650638
> 
> 
> WTF?! oh well, the corner does the work doesn't it?? On the plus side, it makes a nice marker tooth so I know when i've gone round the loop.



Looks like you need to upgrade the rear springs on the Skoda, Neil. I'm calling photoshop on that first pic, what's that blue thing in the top right corner?


----------



## H-Ranch

Another load from FIL's place. Mostly oak or oak-like substance with a few chunks of ash, maple, and poplar thrown in. The oak-like stuff is really weathered but solid inside.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice truck Steve! I like the body style on the new fords. Well might be a week or 2 before I can get to my favorite firewood spot 
Nice day for a drive though


----------



## Logger nate

Scrounged up a new climbing saw, was pretty much set on a echo 355t until Brett (chipper1) told me about the new 2511t  
Tried it out the other day
So lite! Not bad power for being so small. (No I didn’t use the ladder it was the homeowners).


----------



## LondonNeil

Blue thing top right? My neighbours daughters Vauxhall Corsa. Vauxhall is part of General Motors so you may have a Holden badged similar car? Oh hang on....ahhh very top right... Past the Corsa,...oh yes 
. Despite it being a bank holiday weekend, it's utterly glorious weather, wall to wall sunshine and up to 27/28C today. We do get some glorious weather occasionally.

Maybe I should think about some adjustable springs. I didn't hear/feel it bottom on the stops, but it looks like it must have been close!

Disclaimer, No photo shop was used in the making of this firewood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a new climbing saw, was pretty much set on a echo 355t until Brett (chipper1) told me about the new 2511t  View attachment 650706
> Tried it out the other dayView attachment 650707
> So lite! Not bad power for being so small. (No I didn’t use the ladder it was the homeowners).


Would love to hear all about the 2511t Nate, I’m looking for a small saw to the spot the 009 held now that it’s retired.


----------



## Jeffkrib

H-Ranch said:


> Another load from FIL's place. Mostly oak or oak-like substance with a few chunks of ash, maple, and poplar thrown in. The oak-like stuff is really weathered but solid inside.
> View attachment 650700


Weathered on the outside but solid on the inside, that sums up the participants on the scrounger thread


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Weathered on the outside but solid on the inside, that sums up the participants on the scrounger thread



 spot on Jeff, I'm weathered on the outside and solid fat on the inside


----------



## bigfellascott

I was out on another property today with a mate and we cut around 3-4ton I guess, well seasoned stringy by the looks of it, should burn well and we left 1 tree on the ground cut and split ready for next time we are out there. We had to drag most of the logs out of the blackberries which took some doing and many chains to get it done.


----------



## LondonNeil

great scenery there big fella!


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> So I got my annual gas summary yestrerday...that set me smiling  27% down from last year and compred to 2 years ago (and no stoves) I'm now using just under half the gas, oh yes. So I nice £365 saving despite running the house 3 to 4C warmer downstairs than I used to with just gas, and warmer for more of the day  Factor in the 1/3rd of a cord I gave my parents and its more like £425, and that is with running out of dry wood and packing up buring about 6 weeks before it warmed up.
> 
> I left the house happy. I came back an hour later and as I came onto the drive way my rear mudflaps dragged all the way off the road....ohhh.
> View attachment 650630
> 
> Ahh, I do seem to be a bit down at the back....'kin' hell its like I've suddenly slammed the car but forgot he front....in fact the front looks a wee bit tall.
> 
> View attachment 650631
> 
> Well, front shouldn't be that tall with that there.....
> 
> View attachment 650632
> 
> 
> Ahh, the back is choc full! that's 2/3rds black locust/false acacia, the rest is UK Sycamore
> 
> Then today I got the toy saw out.
> View attachment 650637
> 
> 
> near pile is bone dry apple, far/larger pile is oak. the toy may be small but its my favorite, light and runs on fumes. 1/2 a litre (2 tanks) and I've bucked 1.5m3
> 
> I saved the bigger stuff for next time and the big saw. Thinking that I'd tune it up in readiness, it needed a chain sharpen I got it out and dug out my 2 in1 file. I was just about to start when i saw this
> View attachment 650638
> 
> 
> WTF?! oh well, the corner does the work doesn't it?? On the plus side, it makes a nice marker tooth so I know when i've gone round the loop.


I think you need to spring for a new chain. It looks so old and almost like the oiler wasn't working at some point. Looks dry.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a new climbing saw, was pretty much set on a echo 355t until Brett (chipper1) told me about the new 2511t  View attachment 650706
> Tried it out the other dayView attachment 650707
> So lite! Not bad power for being so small. (No I didn’t use the ladder it was the homeowners).


I like my 355t.
I wanted something small like the 011avt. If I get into climbing after my lessons from a local climber there will be a 2511 beside it in the lineup. It pulls a 14 burried in are local hard woods and shows no signs of slowing down. My dealer hasn't been able to get any 2511s yet so I don' have any experience with them.


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> great scenery there big fella!



Cheers Neil, she's pretty dry there at the moment but some rain and snow is forecast for this week so hopefully it will get some to help the cattle and sheep get through the winter (they are being hand fed at the moment) which is expensive to do but has to be done until the drought is over.

There is about 2 or 3 lifetimes of wood on the joint ready to cut let alone all the green stuff still standing


----------



## Marine5068

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a new climbing saw, was pretty much set on a echo 355t until Brett (chipper1) told me about the new 2511t  View attachment 650706
> Tried it out the other dayView attachment 650707
> So lite! Not bad power for being so small. (No I didn’t use the ladder it was the homeowners).


Nice saw. I don't climb nor am I qualified to, but I can appreciate all that it takes.
Also looking at those trees, I think that they should have been cleared better before the house was built, for safety reasons I mean.
Good job and you are helping that resident be safer by removing those "too close to the house" trees.
I was in the same boat when I bought my place. Trees were too close and not maintained.
I just dropped 10-15 large trees because they posed a risk to the house and our safety. Especially in storms or in case of fire, heaven forbid.
I will utilize the wood for boards and firewood, however I wasn't completely happy with the arborist I had and his technique wasn't the greatest either.
He's a youngster but that shouldn't be a factor. He's 22 and has been working for a few years. His ground man was pretty good, but they didn't communicate enough as far as I could see/hear.
Hinges were OK, back cuts were good but too slow, his face cuts were poor. Too narrow and not open enough. One tree flew off a bit and could have been a safety issue. I saw the hinge close WAY before it was close to the horizontal, because of that narrow face cut. His face cuts were MAYBE 45 degrees, not the 65-70 that they all should have been.
We did go over a plan of attack twice before he started cutting too. Once initially when he came out to the site and once when he arrived to cut just as a refresher.
I just don't know if some people are really listening and they lack communication skills.
What would you say to someone if you see their skills aren't up to a high standard? 
Firstly, I'm not being mean, I just didn't want him to get hurt, didn't want my property damaged by a bad fall, and wanted to keep the extra board length of the two Red Oaks for milling.
(He cut one high leaving about a 4 foot stump).
Makes me happy the trees are on the ground now, but it could have gone way better.


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks, I agree trees should have been cut sooner. Sometimes people don’t realize how much of an issue they can become. This guy wanted them removed because of fire danger and constant mess they make. Yeah if your not comfortable with someone’s skill level-experience-standard I wouldn’t hire them. 
The echo 2511 seems to be a great saw so far. They say it’s the lightest gas powered saw made (like 5 1/2 lbs.) Like most saws it benifits from a muffler mod (cat muffler) and retune. They come factory set for 1000 ft elevation, mine was actually way too rich for here (4800 ft). August Hunicke has a good video on YouTube about his. I don’t care for the 3/8 lp chain they come with , too much chain for that small saw, I think 1/4 pitch or even .325 would be smoother and cut better. I ordered mine through Arlington power equipment, I think you can order them from Home Depot too.


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> I was out on another property today with a mate and we cut around 3-4ton I guess, well seasoned stringy by the looks of it, should burn well and we left 1 tree on the ground cut and split ready for next time we are out there. We had to drag most of the logs out of the blackberries which took some doing and many chains to get it done.



Big fella that timber looks like the stuff I’ve been getting from my mates property. The termites drag dirt and grains of sand through the wood I’m lucky to get through a tank before sharpening or changing chains.
Where abouts are you?


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Big fella that timber looks like the stuff I’ve been getting from my mates property. The termites drag dirt and grains of sand through the wood I’m lucky to get through a tank before sharpening or changing chains.
> Where abouts are you?


The property's about an hr out of Oberon Jeff, I think I cut 2 trees before I needed to sharpen the chain, I was more worried about the sandstone rocks that I had to cut around, managed to avoid them which was a surprise as I usually find one or two when cutting in that sort of country.
Yeah the termites can be a PITA with the dirt etc they drag into the logs.


----------



## LondonNeil

Marine5068 said:


> I think you need to spring for a new chain. It looks so old and almost like the oiler wasn't working at some point. Looks dry.


It's either a brand new chain or the spare that came with the saw and looked brand new/run once. Oiler works, I did find it slightly sparse and upped it a bit, now does just under the oil tank for each tank of fuel. Chain is fine, other than the one broken tooth.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Top stuff Big fella, spent a lot of time up around Kanangra walls doing hikes, canyons and trout fishing on the Kowmung and Kanangra creek. Beats living over here on the other side of the ranges in the rat race.


----------



## svk

No cutting for a week or two yet. 

Here’s some pics from the last couple of days. 

I bought the new fireplace cover in December of 2015. Finally got it installed last night. It was just a matter of two brackets and two bolts but took a long time to get it right. The fiberglass insulation they provided may or may not seal as good as I would like but I can use high temp RTV around the back if needed. 



Charlie (who will turn 17 in a couple of weeks) enjoys watching the chipmunks. I have two chipmunks that will eat from my hand, this one is the one that is so tame you can actually pet him. 



“Love is in the air” or actually the water. The pike have been spawning in the two shallow bays in front of me. The big girl that takes up the whole length of the picture is about 12 lbs, her two suitors are much smaller.


----------



## chucker

cant wait till early next month to hit the lakes again.. nice pic's steve!


----------



## svk

How’s this for a scrounge. 

In 2006 I lost a gun during a move. I had thought about reporting it stolen but figured it would turn up. 12 years later it did. Somehow the gun (in original box) had gotten placed with my other gun boxes in a cupboard in the cabin garage. Then it had fallen out of the box and was laying in the bottom of the cupboard covered by other boxes. I had purchased it for my son who was a year old at the time and is now 13 and a bit too big to use it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

why do you guys keep kicking me off the thread?


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Top stuff Big fella, spent a lot of time up around Kanangra walls doing hikes, canyons and trout fishing on the Kowmung and Kanangra creek. Beats living over here on the other side of the ranges in the rat race.



Yeah much prefer it over this side of the hill mate, lived the other side and never again, we look like getting some snow on Friday going by the forecasts so the wood will definitely be getting burn big time.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> why do you guys keep kicking me off the thread?


You aren’t getting notifications? It happens.


----------



## JustJeff

I keep this up, they will call me “Spruce Lee”. Hiiiiyaaah!!


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 650896
> I keep this up, they will call me “Spruce Lee”. Hiiiiyaaah!!



Now that's what I'm talkin about !

Lol

I got payed a compliment this morning , the young fella that called me yesterday is a good kid (Mid to late 20's lol) I've known him since he got his drivers license and known his dad 10 or so years before that .
The dad came in this morning , said his son was impressed , he knew I worked hard at the shop but unlike any of his friends when it came to something that might involve work I showed up when I said I would , showed up ready to work and not wearing shorts or flipflops lol
He was more than impressed with the log tongs and how well it worked for loading .
I had to give him a lesson on bumping off the knots and why so I delimbed .
He told his old man that while he has run his saw a lot (Echo 670) and cut a lot of trees plus firewood for his camp over the years, "Dad , I thot I could use a chainsaw that but Danny can run a saw !"
And all I brought was the little Kita , good thing I didn't show up with the 660 lol
I told his dad that while I can run a saw , I know plenty that are way smoother than me with a saw .


Nate , let me know when you order your "New Look" F250 , I have a cousin in BC that has a valid passport ...


----------



## woodchip rookie

I found my yard buddy's big brother.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nate , let me know when you order your "New Look" F250 , I have a cousin in BC that has a valid passport ...


Lol, if I ever buy one of those it will be so long from now it will be the “old look”.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> I was out on another property today with a mate and we cut around 3-4ton I guess, well seasoned stringy by the looks of it, should burn well and we left 1 tree on the ground cut and split ready for next time we are out there. We had to drag most of the logs out of the blackberries which took some doing and many chains to get it done.



Great pics BFS. That looks like hard country up there, glad you didn't hit any with your chain . Looks like you can take that wood straight inside and stack it in the wood box next to your heater, and you might want to with the serious front on its way. We're looking at maybe a couple of feet of snow on the hills here, might even have enough to go for a ski on Saturday! Unusual for May.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Great pics BFS. That looks like hard country up there, glad you didn't hit any with your chain . Looks like you can take that wood straight inside and stack it in the wood box next to your heater, and you might want to with the serious front on its way. We're looking at maybe a couple of feet of snow on the hills here, might even have enough to go for a ski on Saturday! Unusual for May.



Cheers Cowboy, yeah this part of the country is doing it tough at the moment, hopefully the rain and snow forecast for here will actually happen (fingers and toes are crossed by all around here) it's been quite a few years since it was this dry but it does happen from time to time, soon enough the rain will come and balance will be restored but for now we just have to hang on.

We often get a few snow falls in April but none this year and it sounds like Friday and possibly Saturday for snow and I think Thursday is forecast for rain.

Sounds like the Alpine region is going to get a heap of snow (60cm) has been mentioned, hopefully it happens hey.


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 650896
> I keep this up, they will call me “Spruce Lee”. Hiiiiyaaah!!


How long until you can burn it Jeff?


----------



## dancan

If it gets cut and stacked that spruce will be ready in September .


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> If it gets cut and stacked that spruce will be ready in September .


Jeez that's quick drying!Ours can take a few years depending on what it is. hence we try and find dead stuff for the most part.


----------



## JustJeff

Most woods here if cut in late winter and early spring can be burned in the same year if cut and stacked promptly. I prefer to be a year ahead and already had next seasons wood split and stacked last year. I may make some fire candles with some of that spruce.


----------



## LondonNeil

One of the advantages of a very small stove.... By the time you've finally bucked all wood to <13" long, and split to<4" thick it doesn't take long to dry. I am still striving for the holy grail, 3 years ahead, though. Currently working on the lette half of 2019/20 wood and hope to be starting on 2020/21 by mid summer but we shall see.

The one tricky wood is Oak which needs at least a full 12 months, maybe more. I'm trying something slightly different currently, having split a load of Oak gathered over the winter I've stacked it against the front, south facing, wall of the house. Or gets a lot of sun and is all checking nicely, so may be ready to burn this winter, we shall see.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> If it gets cut and stacked that spruce will be ready in September .


Thats what I am hoping for also. In the middle of a spruce pile now and its going strait into the shed with open ends. Not a drop of rain will be on it once its in there but I didn't make a door at the back of the shed. Just a screened openeng and all my really dry stuff is in the back behind the spruce. If its dry I will be starting next season with nothing but fresh spruce.


----------



## bigfellascott

I wouldn't mind being able to burn wood that was green and then dry in a Yr! very handy indeed. That stuff I cut up the other day was ringbarked back in the 60's according to my mate, so it's been dead a long long time.I don't mind burning stringy that's been dead only 4 or 5yrs it tends to burn nicely and last well in the fire.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just got here. Tried already loading the splitter. I approve. Works great on smaller stuff but I still have to pick the big rounds up. Backsaver for sure.


----------



## svk

High 80’s yesterday. Today it’s 50 and rainy. Since the heat just kicked on I figured I’d contribute. First fire with the new fireplace cover.


----------



## rarefish383

First load of the year, GREEN, HEAVY, Oak. We got the trailer loaded and did my pre trip inspection, The fenders were just barley touching the tires. I made the side boards so 5 rows to the top is 1 full cord. A cord of dry Oak doesn't even squat the trailer. I'm going to check tomorrow to make sure I don't have a broken leaf spring. We had to throw off the back two rows to get the fenders to come up enough to be road safe.


----------



## JustJeff

I’m lucky in the respect that I have a great spot to stack wood. Along my back fence which faces east/west so the predominantly west winds blow through. Far enough from the house and no large trees to be in full sun all day. I don’t taro or cover it. When it’s been a dry period later in the summer, I move it under my deck where it’s still exposed to west wind and afternoon sun but covered from the rain. 
Two things I have found to be slow drying: pitchy pine and anything noodled. The noodled flats stack too closely for good airflow and I try to mix them with splits.


----------



## nighthunter

Stihl no scrounging for me as of late,but when I finish this firewood shed,it's going to be Fun to fill it for this winter but at least I'll get to properly break in my new saw


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 651174
> Stihl no scrounging for me as of late,but when I finish this firewood shed,it's going to be Fun to fill it for this winter but at least I'll get to properly break in my new saw


That is way to nice for wood!


----------



## LondonNeil

That is some shed! I'm guessing 40m3?


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> That is some shed! I'm guessing 40m3?


Well i reckon it might be around that,I never made up the sums it's 30'x12'


----------



## LondonNeil

looks a good 8' tall 30x12x8=2880 cuft, /128 =22.5 cord oh cripes....about 75m3

that will take some filling.

(see, i can work in silly units too)


----------



## woodchip rookie

photo op. Took the 550 out to back up the 445 but didnt need it. 445 did fine on everything. The biggin will get the 395 tomorow....


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I were up to the cabin on Monday + Tue. The recently installed HF Solar Panel had the battery fully charged, and the new HF converter replaced the old burned out one and we have working lights again! No more bringing up charged batteries!!!

The MMWS 261 and MOFO 360 got strapped to the ATV and hauled some Cherry and Ash logs back to be converted to firewood. Would post more pics but "file too large" message thwarts me.

We also brought up a target and played with our Cross Bows! The days were warm, but the temp dropped into the mid 30s on Mon Night, so the wood stove kept us warm, likely it will not see action again till the fall.

After work was done, we got to enjoy a few Brews on the Dark side! I brought up some Yuengling Black and Tan and Sam Adams Cream Stout.

I believe the wild red flower is Red Trillium. They were all over the place!


----------



## rarefish383

Finally got to try out the table with some heavy wood. It worked excellent.


----------



## Cowboy254

Nice work, Joe. That oak looks so moist you could almost wring it out. 

The snow has arrived on the hills across from me, might take the skis up tomorrow arvo if there's enough. The prediction is for 10-20 inches but we'll see. Fire's going pretty well at the moment with scrounged peppermint and a little bluegum.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice work, Joe. That oak looks so moist you could almost wring it out.
> 
> The snow has arrived on the hills across from me, might take the skis up tomorrow arvo if there's enough. The prediction is for 10-20 inches but we'll see. Fire's going pretty well at the moment with scrounged peppermint and a little bluegum.


hey Cowboy. i've seen you and others use "arvo" and had to google it.  i do know what a "slab" of beer is though.


----------



## Cowboy254

Holy [email protected] Batman! It just started snowing at my place!


----------



## Cowboy254

Might be a bit cold for the firepit tonight. 





We don't get snow at our place very often, especially in May.


----------



## Jeffkrib

On the way home from work this arvo I dropped into a servo.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My plane has servos. (?)


----------



## svk

It was high 80's on Monday and we had a hard frost this morning.


----------



## Philbert

Kills the mosquitoes!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Unfortunately not many were out yet. 

Two years ago it was very warm in early May then we had snow on fishing opener weekend. It completely wiped out the first hatch of mosquitos as well as just about every single wood tick.


----------



## al-k

Had to do some scrounging in my yard. Gypsy moths killed a bunch of oaks around the house.


Black birch in the first pic to make room for the white oak.
Going to have to hire someone for this one. No place to drop it.


----------



## svk

Figured out how the mice were getting into the pole building and sealed them out. Put out 8 glue traps each baited with a big gob of peanut butter inside so I’m interested to see how many I catch. Found a few dead ones while cleaning that had succumbed to the dcon but it wasn’t slowing them down.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> On the way home from work this arvo I dropped into a servo.



Was that the one run by Davo?


----------



## LondonNeil

Chocolate for the ones the peanut butter doesn't get


----------



## woodchip rookie

Use the 5gal bucket traps.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Might be a bit cold for the firepit tonight.
> 
> View attachment 651335
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get snow at our place very often, especially in May.
> 
> View attachment 651336



We've gotten snow in May before , 26.9 cm May 10 , 1972 .


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Use the 5gal bucket traps.



I would if I hadn’t plugged the holes. I just need to get rid the few that are left.

If you fill your bucket trap with antifreeze the dead ones won’t smell.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I would if I hadn’t plugged the holes. I just need to get rid the few that are left.
> 
> If you fill your bucket trap with antifreeze the dead ones won’t smell.


Pickled mice are UMUM good, and the antifreeze gives them a slightly sweet taste.


----------



## svk

Amazingly all 8 traps were empty this morning. Temps were in the 20’s last night and there’s a hard frost so I figured those little buggers would be moving. I did find a dead mouse in the middle of the floor in my small garage (which is NOT secure from rodents) the other day so assumed he must have gotten into the dcon in the pole building.


----------



## James Miller

Was some scrounging at the end of the drive way last night. 
Big oak at the end of the driveway is starting to drop big branches. Needs to come down but it' way out of my league and has a slight lean towards the road.


----------



## svk

The thing that sucks about the modern Dcon is they have weakened the active chemicals in it to the point that the mice can haul it all around for quite some time before it kills them. Every cardboard box has some in it now. Back in the day they’d eat a bit and keel over.


----------



## MustangMike

I find the mice are on cycles up at the cabin. I think when the weasel makes the rounds, they disappear.


----------



## svk

I’ve also seen that they usually like to move indoors as the weather cools. A guy really needs to be vigilant in the fall and into winter. Then there aren’t many around unless they ride something in like firewood or camping gear. 

Several years ago we got home from camping and put the bins in the basement. The next day I go downstairs and all three of my cats are surrounding a bin, staring intently at at. Sure enough there was a mouse in there too, he jumped in while the bin was opened up at the campsite.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The thing that sucks about the modern Dcon is they have weakened the active chemicals in it to the point that the mice can haul it all around for quite some time before it kills them. Every cardboard box has some in it now. Back in the day they’d eat a bit and keel over.



Yep. Back when I went to he basement and saw one of my dcon bait stations with 4 dead mice ringed aorund it. Recently I had a mouse in the kitchen set up a bait station. Checked it the other day and not a shred of bait in it...also no sign (odor) of dead mice. I think dcon is selling mouse food now.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's wavarine isn't it? The blood thinner. Most rat/mouse poison is I think. I believe it works by thinning the blood such that the mouse can't control it's temperature (it can't vaso constrict, it can't stop the blood flowing to extremities and cooling it), the result is it cools and dies of hypothermia. Trouble is, or at least I've read, some mice have learnt to manage this by not eating too much and by sitting somewhere warm like a central heating pipe. Little gits.


----------



## JustJeff

Warfarin. Helps to have water nearby. If a rat/mouse eats some and doesn’t die, they build a bit of an immunity. My owl decimated the rat population here but he’s gone now. I need an outdoors cat. My chihuahua/jack russel cross used to kill mice but now she’s fat and lazy....like her owner!


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped numerous trees that were either leaners, or were too close to the house, or both, including Soft Maple, Hard Maple, Cherry + Birch. Made lots of firewood, and had a good helper!

Just used the MMWS 261 and MOFO 360. Unfortunately, the 360 rocked the chain while trying to stump one of them, but I think I was able to fix it, will see next time it cuts!


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> No cutting for a week or two yet.
> 
> Here’s some pics from the last couple of days.
> 
> I bought the new fireplace cover in December of 2015. Finally got it installed last night. It was just a matter of two brackets and two bolts but took a long time to get it right. The fiberglass insulation they provided may or may not seal as good as I would like but I can use high temp RTV around the back if needed.
> View attachment 650788
> 
> 
> Charlie (who will turn 17 in a couple of weeks) enjoys watching the chipmunks. I have two chipmunks that will eat from my hand, this one is the one that is so tame you can actually pet him.
> View attachment 650789
> 
> 
> “Love is in the air” or actually the water. The pike have been spawning in the two shallow bays in front of me. The big girl that takes up the whole length of the picture is about 12 lbs, her two suitors are much smaller.
> View attachment 650787


Cool spawning Pike pics.
Our cats do the same. Sit along the window trying to get at the chippies.


----------



## svk

Re: warfarin. Yes that’s still what they use but most of the pellets at a much weaker strength now, assuming they must have faced a lawsuit or something. Dcon brand has gone totally to those bait blocks which they also provide a silly plastic holder which is too small to allow access to the larger species of mice. To me that defeats the purpose anyhow as you want the mouse to haul the pellets back to his storage spaces (which his buddies will then eat) rather than sit there and chew just enough to fill his stomach. Also those blocks seem susceptible to moisture and lose their appeal after they absorb moisture and change color from a bright green to a pale yellow/green.

I’ve been experimenting with the other brands. The one brand, I think Tomcat makes pellets that are bright green like the old Dcon. The other brand has larger pellets that are lighter in color and the mice just seem to haul that around the garage and stockpile it in dark areas like my boxes of stored stuff. 

The good thing is I’ve completely sealed their azzes out for now so just need to exterminate the ones left inside. That is until they chew their way back in again

The other problem is one of my tame chipmunks has set up his home under the pole barn slab and his hole is right next to the rear man door. So I need to keep doors closed at all times so he doesn’t go inside and help himself to the mouse poison! On days when I’m in and out a lot, I’ll throw dried corn/birdseed all over the side lawn so it takes him half the day to scrounge it all up and keeps him out of my way. Lol


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Re: warfarin. Yes that’s still what they use but most of the pellets at a much weaker strength now, assuming they must have faced a lawsuit or something. Dcon brand has gone totally to those bait blocks which they also provide a silly plastic holder which is too small to allow access to the larger species of mice. To me that defeats the purpose anyhow as you want the mouse to haul the pellets back to his storage spaces (which his buddies will then eat) rather than sit there and chew just enough to fill his stomach. Also those blocks seem susceptible to moisture and lose their appeal after they absorb moisture and change color from a bright green to a pale yellow/green.
> 
> I’ve been experimenting with the other brands. The one brand, I think Tomcat makes pellets that are bright green like the old Dcon. The other brand has larger pellets that are lighter in color and the mice just seem to haul that around the garage and stockpile it in dark areas like my boxes of stored stuff.
> 
> The good thing is I’ve completely sealed their azzes out for now so just need to exterminate the ones left inside. That is until they chew their way back in again
> 
> The other problem is one of my tame chipmunks has set up his home under the pole barn slab and his hole is right next to the rear man door. So I need to keep doors closed at all times so he doesn’t go inside and help himself to the mouse poison! On days when I’m in and out a lot, I’ll throw dried corn/birdseed all over the side lawn so it takes him half the day to scrounge it all up and keeps him out of my way. Lol



I haven't looked in to the cost of this, as the cats we have seem to do just fine outside. I do however need to find a solution as a few get into our basement at times.



Nevermind that, just looked into the cost...


----------



## James Miller

Ok folks it's time to buy an 80cc class saw. Was helping my cousin that iv been taking wood to for the past year split the mulberry and pin oak from my last scrounged today. We got to talking saws and I mentioned I was planing on picking up a 461 or 7900 this year and he said if I could get it for under $700 he would pay for the saw. 

Let' hear your opinion on positives and negatives of both.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> Ok folks it's time to buy an 80cc class saw. Was helping my cousin that iv been taking wood to for the past year split the mulberry and pin oak from my last scrounged today. We got to talking saws and I mentioned I was planing on picking up a 461 or 7900 this year and he said if I could get it for under $700 he would pay for the saw.
> 
> Let' hear your opinion on positives and negatives of both.


Positive is you'll get a new saw
Negative is you won't own the saw


----------



## svk

Folks seem to like the Dolmar/Makita a little better. Both great saws. 

Due to some recent house cleaning my largest modern saw is now 45 Cc’s so when the time comes that I need a larger saw I’ll be buying a 79xx or big boring a 64xx.


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> Positive is you'll get a new saw
> Negative is you won't own the saw


I will own the saw. It' payment for dropping off wood every time I get into a big scrounge. I'd have been happy with gas money but I won' say no to a new saw either.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> I will own the saw. It' payment for dropping off wood every time I get into a big scrounge. I'd have been happy with gas money but I won' say no to a new saw either.


if that's the case,run and take him up on his offer quickly while it's stihl fresh in his mind, it's a good deal for you if there no strings attached


----------



## James Miller

Calling @chipper1 got any 7900 or 461 sitting in inventory?


----------



## JustJeff

I’m really happy with my 460. Especially after the @MustangMike muffler mod and tuning advice. You really can’t go wrong with either one. If you are a fix it yourself internet parts kind of guy, the dolmar is a good choice. If dealer support is important, Stihl/Husqvarna dealers are everywhere.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Ok folks it's time to buy an 80cc class saw. Was helping my cousin that iv been taking wood to for the past year split the mulberry and pin oak from my last scrounged today. We got to talking saws and I mentioned I was planing on picking up a 461 or 7900 this year and he said if I could get it for under $700 he would pay for the saw.
> 
> Let' hear your opinion on positives and negatives of both.



Positive - you get a good new man-sized saw. 
Negative - You'll have to keep your cousin supplied. That's a shame, you'll need to use your new big saw more


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice work, Joe. That oak looks so moist you could almost wring it out.
> 
> The snow has arrived on the hills across from me, might take the skis up tomorrow arvo if there's enough. The prediction is for 10-20 inches but we'll see. Fire's going pretty well at the moment with scrounged peppermint and a little bluegum.



We had some snow at my place on Friday, wasn't a huge amount but nice to see and no doubt there will be plenty more over winter as per the norm.


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> I’m really happy with my 460. Especially after the @MustangMike muffler mod and tuning advice. You really can’t go wrong with either one. If you are a fix it yourself internet parts kind of guy, the dolmar is a good choice. If dealer support is important, Stihl/Husqvarna dealers are everywhere.



Can you tell me more about the muffler mod and tuning advice, I've got a mate with a 460 and it's a bit ordinary to be honest, would be great to get better out of it.

Cheers


----------



## MustangMike

460 advice:
1) Put a HD-2 air filter on it if it does not already have one.
2) Mod the muffler, either put a dp cover on it, or drill 2 - 1/4" holes in the side of the front cover (on right side, above were gas will hit the saw).
3) Remove limiters from carb and adjust 1 turn out on low, and 1 + 1/16 out on HI (fine tune by ear from there).
4) Advance timing by taking .020 off the key (about 6*).

It should run much better after the changes, let me know what you think. They are often not real impressive stock.


----------



## James Miller

So I filed the chain on my buddies POS earlier. Then walked in his house for a minute. This is what I saw when I walked back out. He said it cut good for a second then didn't want to cut. I wonder why!! Needless to say I refused to try and fix the devastation he caused. He did manage to get a 2" cookie off the stump.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 651891
> So I filed the chain on my buddies POS earlier. Then walked in his house for a minute. This is what I saw when I walked back out. He said it cut good for a second then didn't want to cut. I wonder why!! Needless to say I refused to try and fix the devastation he caused. He did manage to get a 2" cookie off the stump.



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> 460 advice:
> 1) Put a HD-2 air filter on it if it does not already have one.
> 2) Mod the muffler, either put a dp cover on it, or drill 2 - 1/4" holes in the side of the front cover (on right side, above were gas will hit the saw).
> 3) Remove limiters from carb and adjust 1 turn out on low, and 1 + 1/16 out on HI (fine tune by ear from there).
> 4) Advance timing by taking .020 off the key (about 6*).
> 
> It should run much better after the changes, let me know what you think. They are often not real impressive stock.



Thanks for that MM I will pass the info on to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 651891
> So I filed the chain on my buddies POS earlier. Then walked in his house for a minute. This is what I saw when I walked back out. He said it cut good for a second then didn't want to cut. I wonder why!! Needless to say I refused to try and fix the devastation he caused. He did manage to get a 2" cookie off the stump.


I have a couple friends like that! Haven't seen them for years. More accurately, they haven't seen me in years. I can still run pretty fast with this bad knee when I want to.


----------



## MustangMike

I have had to explain to a few friends and relatives, a chainsaw is for cutting wood, it is not a farm implement!

In addition, someone (who shall remain nameless) thought is was a good idea to use a brand new (gifted) square file chain for demolition duty, then give it to his Uncle to sharpen ... NOT! Nails make such a mess of the teeth.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I have a couple friends like that! Haven't seen them for years. More accurately, they haven't seen me in years. I can still run pretty fast with this bad knee when I want to.





MustangMike said:


> I have had to explain to a few friends and relatives, a chainsaw is for cutting wood, it is not a farm implement!
> 
> In addition, someone (who shall remain nameless) thought is was a good idea to use a brand new (gifted) square file chain for demolition duty, then give it to his Uncle to sharpen ... NOT! Nails make such a mess of the teeth.


He's never had any chainsaw. But I assumed he wasn' that dumb. I told him it wasn't a stump grinder.

Had my own screwup today and dropped the 355t about 10 feet out of a tree. It scuffed up the plastics but otherwise is just fine.


----------



## 95custmz

Split a little more scrounged Cherry, today. Splits nice with the Fiskars, nice and dry. The benefit of







a dead standing tree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I was splitting Cherry + Ash up at the cabin with my X-27 on Mon/Tue, still impressed with how well it works! A couple of old Monster Mauls, which for years were my favorite, have just been collecting dust. Just no reason to swing those heavy dinosaurs any more.


----------



## KiwiBro

So, how much betterer is a well square filed or ground chisel chain compared to a well round ground chisel chain? I've been playing with more hook on round ground chisel chains and how much I can go before the corner in particular won't hold up well and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with what I can get away with on Stihl chisel chain. It's made me want a sqaure grinder a wee bit less and question the practical differences a wee bit more.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> He's never had any chainsaw. But I assumed he wasn' that dumb. I told him it wasn't a stump grinder.
> 
> Had my own screwup today and dropped the 355t about 10 feet out of a tree. It scuffed up the plastics but otherwise is just fine.


If you are learning to climb, would you like me to send you a custom made safety lanyard for your saw? Could care less about the 355t, hate to loose good ground men.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> If you are learning to climb, would you like me to send you a custom made safety lanyard for your saw? Could care less about the 355t, hate to loose good ground men.


That would be great. I could probably pick it up to save you shipping


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> So, how much betterer is a well square filed or ground chisel chain compared to a well round ground chisel chain? I've been playing with more hook on round ground chisel chains and how much I can go before the corner in particular won't hold up well and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with what I can get away with on Stihl chisel chain. It's made me want a sqaure grinder a wee bit less and question the practical differences a wee bit more.



Your question is not clear, but here are the answers: (all else being equal).

Full chisel chain is generally 10-15% faster than semi chisel chain.

Square file is generally 10-15% faster than full chisel chain.

If you sharpen full chisel or square at a sharper angle, it will cut faster but will not last as long.

Shihl chain is generally harder than other brands, so it may be more difficult to sharpen but will last longer.

The steeper angles are generally recommended in softer woods, and vice versa.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeez I'm knackered. 3 and a half tank fulls through the 038super today, blocking up uglies and unsplitables. I haven't used it in months but it ran well generally and reminded me it has a LOT more oomph than my ms180  I did notice 2 bits that I need to look at. First on 2 occasions when saw was shut off, as i squeezed the trigger in order to put the switch to fast idle before yanking the starter i had fuel pee out from somewhere at the front of the trigger area, getting on my fingers and running down the handle. Ideas? what do i need to look at? Also I found the idle speed would wander around somewhat, not just speeding up a little as the saw got warm, more than that. At times slowing down such that it stalled, so I got the screwdriver out and increased it 1/4 turn clockwise, later it sped up again and the chain started creeping..then it slowed, sped up again and , well was just a bit of a pain. I'm guessing i really ought to get round to getting the carb kit and rebuilding it, but anything else i should look at? On the plus side I love the 2in1 file! i can sharpen chains! for a novice sharpener it is sooo easy to use, i can do the 20" loop almost as quick as swapping a spare chain on, and I'm throwing chips and ripping noodles again, wooo who!

I really ought to get round to bolting the 660 together...then i could rip the 038s apart and not be without a big saw...its just running them is more fun when its sunny outside.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Your question is not clear, but here are the answers: (all else being equal).
> 
> Full chisel chain is generally 10-15% faster than semi chisel chain.
> 
> Square file is generally 10-15% faster than full chisel chain.
> 
> If you sharpen full chisel or square at a sharper angle, it will cut faster but will not last as long.
> 
> Shihl chain is generally harder than other brands, so it may be more difficult to sharpen but will last longer.
> 
> The steeper angles are generally recommended in softer woods, and vice versa.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. So, square filed as opposed to round filed chisel chain will be 10-15% faster. Which of those two will hold the sharpness longer when there might be a wee bit, not heaps, of dirt about? I've struck upon some grinding angles (round grinder) for full chisel that seem to hold up well enough and cut at good speeds in the wood I come across. It's made me wonder if I should be coveting a Simington square grinder as much as I used to. I've read some guys say they can tweak the square grind angles to help the edge hold in hard or dirty wood and they still prefer that grind over round ground. I am keen to compare the experiences of those who use the two options for Stihl chisel chain - square and round grinding.

Either that or find someone with a Simington and buy a stihl chisel chain off 'em and compare to my round ground stihl chisel chain to see if I still want a Simington grinder.

Clear as mud?


----------



## farmer steve

Came home from visiting mom today and found this along the driveway. maple scrounge!!!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> That would be great. I could probably pick it up to save you shipping


I just take a piece of rope a little bigger than starter rope. Make a loop on one end and attach it to the handle of the saw, hold the saw out to full arms length, then tie another loop to attach to the clip on my climbing belt. I'm old school and use two tethers, one short one that keeps the saw on my hip while climbing, and the longer one, so I can reach out to arms length. If I drop the saw it will swing down just about to my feet. They make nice bungy ones now, or some guys just snap a big carrabiner on the handle and then snap it to their belt.


----------



## rarefish383

James, check out the Buckingham "chainsaw breakaway lanyard". It's one of the bungy style and has one ring to hold the saw on your hip and another for arms length use. Mine is just a poor mans version of this one.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. So, square filed as opposed to round filed chisel chain will be 10-15% faster. Which of those two will hold the sharpness longer when there might be a wee bit, not heaps, of dirt about? I've struck upon some grinding angles (round grinder) for full chisel that seem to hold up well enough and cut at good speeds in the wood I come across. It's made me wonder if I should be coveting a Simington square grinder as much as I used to. I've read some guys say they can tweak the square grind angles to help the edge hold in hard or dirty wood and they still prefer that grind over round ground. I am keen to compare the experiences of those who use the two options for Stihl chisel chain - square and round grinding.
> 
> Either that or find someone with a Simington and buy a stihl chisel chain off 'em and compare to my round ground stihl chisel chain to see if I still want a Simington grinder.
> 
> Clear as mud?



I believe square files holds an edge just as well as round file, and neither square or full chisel round will cut w/o a good corner. Semi chisel is more durable in dirt, but so slow I would rather re sharpen.

I rarely take a chain off of a saw, and sharpen by hand, so I prefer square. If you use a machine and like round, than be happy. Machines that will do square are generally very expensive.

Round and square can both cut well. The advantage of square is it matches the angles of the tooth. The angle for round perpetually changes. The corner is always most important, after that the side cutter, as it cuts the grains of wood (the top plate is just a chisel to remove chips). With round, the angle of the side plate is an arch, not a straight line.


----------



## bigfellascott

Any of you fellas swapped out your 3/8 setup for a .325? I did and love the results, cuts quicker and doesn't run out of puff in the big stuff like it used too. I only run cheap Hurricane brand chain and bars and so far have been very happy with the whole change over.


----------



## KiwiBro

Am going the other way. Mainly to keep it down to one chain type across all saws. Hoping 3/8 might just hold up a little more between sharpenings too, but that would be a bonus. But if the 3/8 cuts like crap on the 261, I'll go back to .325. If 3/8 cuts OK, you are welcome to my lightly used stihl .325 bar for cheep cheep.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I believe square files holds an edge just as well as round file, and neither square or full chisel round will cut w/o a good corner. Semi chisel is more durable in dirt, but so slow I would rather re sharpen.
> 
> I rarely take a chain off of a saw, and sharpen by hand, so I prefer square. If you use a machine and like round, than be happy. Machines that will do square are generally very expensive.
> 
> Round and square can both cut well. The advantage of square is it matches the angles of the tooth. The angle for round perpetually changes. The corner is always most important, after that the side cutter, as it cuts the grains of wood (the top plate is just a chisel to remove chips). With round, the angle of the side plate is an arch, not a straight line.


Thanks.
I might ask one of the Simington owners that I have yet to piss off (if there are any left) if I can buy a chain off 'em to compare.


----------



## MNGuns

KiwiBro said:


> Am going the other way. Mainly to keep it down to one chain type across all saws. Hoping 3/8 might just hold up a little more between sharpenings too, but that would be a bonus. But if the 3/8 cuts like crap on the 261, I'll go back to .325. If 3/8 cuts OK, you are welcome to my lightly used stihl .325 bar for cheep cheep.


I'm running 3/8 with a 16" bar on my 261 and have no complaints. One file does it all.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My wife was over at a friends house having a play date with the kids, sends me this pic and says it's about a boot / trunk load of some sort of pine (she thinks).
It's out of the nature strip ready for council clean up. I figure seeing as I have the trailer I may as well take it and avoid sap getting everywhere.
You got to love wives, she was only out by a factor of 5 - 6, ends up being a full trailer load of cypress pine up to Ø 6", perfect for start up to supplement the big old Iron bark. all foliage trimmed off.


----------



## Philbert

.325 takes more, smaller bites than 3/8. Some people prefer this for cutting smaller wood, limbing, etc.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

MNGuns said:


> I'm running 3/8 with a 16" bar on my 261 and have no complaints. One file does it all.


Yeap, one roll of chain to order and hold. One type of ties/straps when making up/repairing chains, one file or grinder disc thickness and disc profile. I tried to find a reduced weight Tsumura but the only guy that had one for sale was Dave in Canada and Canada Post wanted horrendous amounts for shipping, so I have here a regular 18" Tsumura instead and I was thinking I might take it to someone to have the holes cut in it and I'll resin them closed if they become a problem holding chips. It may seem crazy to even bother with reduced weight on a 18" bar, but it's a better hobby than drinking and still cheaper ;-)


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> .325 takes more, smaller bites than 3/8. Some people prefer this for cutting smaller wood, limbing, etc.
> 
> Philbert


If it becomes a problem, I'll have a limbing chain with a limbing grind


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> My wife was over at a friends house having a play date with the kids, sends me this pic and says it's about a boot / trunk load of some sort of pine (she thinks).
> It's out of the nature strip ready for council clean up. I figure seeing as I have the trailer I may as well take it and avoid sap getting everywhere.
> You got to love wives, she was only out by a factor of 5 - 6, ends up being a full trailer load of cypress pine up to Ø 6", perfect for start up to supplement the big old Iron bark. all foliage trimmed off.
> 
> View attachment 652066


May I ask what the person who made those stacks does for a living?


----------



## JustJeff

I run 3/8 on my poulan 5020. It pulls it ok if you don’t lean on it too hard. Can’t imagine why a 261 wouldn’t pull it just fine.


----------



## 95custmz

Went back for more Cherry today at my Dads house. It’s a monster of a tree that branches out to 5 separate trunks about 7 feet up. Real fun to drop these off the tail gate of my truck. My Stihl MS211 let me down today. Flooded and never recovered. Also, was leaking bar oil but it could’ve been because I was using winter blend which is a little thinner. And wouldn’t you know it, I didn’t bring a back-up saw. Had to use my old mans Craftsman 42cc with 18” bar. Oh well, hauled another truck load home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Justjeff, our owl is still here. I sure hope it doesn't mean more snow is on the way. Pics taken at noon today. I spent part of Friday and half of Mother's Day at the log pile. This is about 250 ash logs 13'4" long and now cut into 16" rounds. Splitting next weekend maybe. It's auction sale season and been busy. Even had to do 2 sales on Saturday. Online on this Wednesday and one in Listowel on Friday.


----------



## svk

Had to hang some old signs on my garage wall so used era correct tools and even had a 40 year old box of pan head screws scrounged from my Grandpa’s workshop. I have a Yankee drill and a Yankee driver. Even have a little gear driven drill at the hunting cabin that has a little crank like a can opener.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Had to hang some old signs on my garage wall so used era correct tools and even had a 40 year old box of pan head screws scrounged from my Grandpa’s workshop. I have a Yankee drill and a Yankee driver. Even have a little gear driven drill at the hunting cabin that has a little crank like a can opener.
> 
> View attachment 652094


Just got a flashback of helping my uncle in his shed when I was just knee-high to a grasshopper. He had tools like that and now I think about it, was my first exposure to tools and fixing things. He died when I was about 10 but I recall much time and attention from him explaining tools and his various projects as he babysat me. His place was one heck of a playground for a curious wee lad. He had projects in every corner of every room. Because every shed on the back yard was already full of the same.

Thanks for that pic and the spark for a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> May I ask what the person who made those stacks does for a living?


Electrician, could you tell?


----------



## KiwiBro

I had them pinned as a detail person. But thought perhaps software/coder. I marvel at some electrical meter boards and how they manage to not just fit everything in but keep it ordered.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> My wife was over at a friends house having a play date with the kids, sends me this pic and says it's about a boot / trunk load of some sort of pine (she thinks).
> It's out of the nature strip ready for council clean up. I figure seeing as I have the trailer I may as well take it and avoid sap getting everywhere.
> You got to love wives, she was only out by a factor of 5 - 6, ends up being a full trailer load of cypress pine up to Ø 6", perfect for start up to supplement the big old Iron bark. all foliage trimmed off.
> 
> View attachment 652066



The only way that would work better is if it was spruce


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Justjeff, our owl is still here. I sure hope it doesn't mean more snow is on the way. Pics taken at noon today. I spent part of Friday and half of Mother's Day at the log pile. This is about 250 ash logs 13'4" long and now cut into 16" rounds. Splitting next weekend maybe. It's auction sale season and been busy. Even had to do 2 sales on Saturday. Online on this Wednesday and one in Listowel on Friday.
> View attachment 652080
> View attachment 652082


My owl left last Sunday. I’m thinking you need to hit an auction where there are wood processors!


----------



## woodchip rookie

So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Just got a flashback of helping my uncle in his shed when I was just knee-high to a grasshopper. He had tools like that and now I think about it, was my first exposure to tools and fixing things. He died when I was about 10 but I recall much time and attention from him explaining tools and his various projects as he babysat me. His place was one heck of a playground for a curious wee lad. He had projects in every corner of every room. Because every shed on the back yard was already full of the same.
> 
> Thanks for that pic and the spark for a trip down memory lane.


My great grandpa was a carpenter by trade. I had a ton of his tools but never used them. I sold most of them at a reasonable price to a young fellow who was building a barn using traditional tools. He came from 4 generations of shipbuilders so his ancestors had used some of the same tools. I feel bad every now and then for selling them but I was able to use his tool box for my own tools and honestly I would have never used those tools anyhow. Now that I’m in a major cleaning operation I’m starting to get a pretty good pile of stuff that I don’t use so may get rid of another batch. To me they are better off in the hands of someone who will use them than collecting dust in my garage. And I know my kids won’t have any interest in them.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


Lol .325 is slower even on small saws. It does cut smoother and is less grabby for limbing though.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


i'd go to a 16" 3/8 lp for speed.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember using the egg beater drill, and the brace for the larger holes. They were my Dad's, don't know what ever happened to them.

He likely chucked them, he had no use for stuff he no longer used.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

95custmz said:


> Went back for more Cherry today at my Dads house. It’s a monster of a tree that branches out to 5 separate trunks about 7 feet up. Real fun to drop these off the tail gate of my truck. My Stihl MS211 let me down today. Flooded and never recovered. Also, was leaking bar oil but it could’ve been because I was using winter blend which is a little thinner. And wouldn’t you know it, I didn’t bring a back-up saw. Had to use my old mans Craftsman 42cc with 18” bar. Oh well, hauled another truck load home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Let me just make sure that I understand you correctly......
The top dollar (for its class) saw didn't run, but the Poulan (branded as Craftsman) that some people here like to bash not only started and ran, but got the job done.


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Let me just make sure that I understand you correctly......
> The top dollar (for its class) saw didn't run, but the Poulan (branded as Craftsman) that some people here like to bash not only started and ran, but got the job done.



Yeah, a little frustrating. I’m not a big fan of the new M-Tronic carbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

95custmz said:


> Yeah, a little frustrating. I’m not a big fan of the new M-Tronic carbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MS211 won't be Mtronic, and most of these newer homeowner saws, you need to fix what the EPA "fixed" before they run worth a damn.


----------



## 95custmz

Cody said:


> MS211 won't be Mtronic, and most of these newer homeowner saws, you need to fix what the EPA "fixed" before they run worth a damn.



This is true. I have modded all of my vintage saws in one way or another but the 211 being a new saw purchase, did not want to void the warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I remember using the egg beater drill, and the brace for the larger holes. They were my Dad's, don't know what ever happened to them.
> 
> He likely chucked them, he had no use for stuff he no longer used.



I still have the brace and have actually used it a time or two. I have an adz that I use for grubbing saplings but that is not what is was made for LOL.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


No you should do for the better sideways balance.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Am going the other way. Mainly to keep it down to one chain type across all saws. Hoping 3/8 might just hold up a little more between sharpenings too, but that would be a bonus. But if the 3/8 cuts like crap on the 261, I'll go back to .325. If 3/8 cuts OK, you are welcome to my lightly used stihl .325 bar for cheep cheep.


Me too, I've been switching all of my 3/8 for .404, I can see the bigger teeth better to sharpen them. I have more saws with 404 than anything else, and when I got the Stihl 08S, and it had .404 on it, I just figured anything can pull .404. I am having trouble getting the links to go around on the little 6" bar, on the electric pole saw, my neighbor gave me. But, where there is a will, there is a way, I'm tryin.


----------



## woodchip rookie

404 on a 6" bar. I need pics.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> 404 on a 6" bar. I need pics.


I want to see pics when there is no bar, just 3/4" chain wrapped around a rim sprocket. It's the ultra reduced weight non-bar option we are all sliding towards whether we realise it or not. No bar oil needed, no dressing of bars or replacing sprocket tips. Who knew we've been doing it wrong all this time.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> I want to see pics when there is no bar, just 3/4" chain wrapped around a rim sprocket. It's the ultra reduced weight non-bar option we are all sliding towards whether we realise it or not. No bar oil needed, no dressing of bars or replacing sprocket tips. Who knew we've been doing it wrong all this time.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> 404 on a 6" bar. I need pics.


I think there are only 9 drive links. If I get caught up on my lawns I'll see if I can get a pic.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I hate ants. That is all.


----------



## James Miller

Why?


----------



## Cody

95custmz said:


> This is true. I have modded all of my vintage saws in one way or another but the 211 being a new saw purchase, did not want to void the warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did a 211 shortly after I opened up my 171 and with them being the same chassis, I kind of wished I would have spent the extra on the 211. I believe it was an 18" bar, but it comes in .050 gauge so more chain options. They both feel the same as my 170, at least in my hands. My 171 is slowly getting broke in though, cold blooded little thing anyway.


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff, I have that Japa processor that I bought 3 or 4 years ago at Rockford, still sitting on my fenceline. It only needs a days work on it and it would be useable but I have too many things on the go. This time of year is killer for my wife and I. She does lawn sweeping, lawn rolling, some fertilizing, lawn clean ups and cutting starts on top of it all. Not so bad if I have all the equipment ready to go but this year I've been working away every week so no prep work done. I also try to get a bunch of campfire wood ready to keep my son busy too. Then there is the 3 auctions a week that I absolutely have to go too. There is 4 or 5 skids of Stihls at All Star auction on Wednesday but I'm trying to stay away from them, bidding on a bunch of other stuff though.


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> Yeah, a little frustrating. I’m not a big fan of the new M-Tronic carbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I DON'T like the mtronic. My dealer says he sells only the regular carb ones. I'll be talking to him to see if he can change my 441 to regular. Who dreamed up a carb set up that has no fast idle? Makes sstarting warm a crap shoot.


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> Either that or find someone with a Simington and buy a stihl chisel chain off 'em and compare to my round ground stihl chisel chain to see if I still want a Simington grinder.



Asked over on another forum and have found a good bugger with a Simington 451C willing to grind up a loop of 36RSC for me to compare against my round ground 36RSC. Will take a few weeks but am stoked at the prospect of being able to scratch this itch.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I DON'T like the mtronic. My dealer says he sells only the regular carb ones. I'll be talking to him to see if he can change my 441 to regular. Who dreamed up a carb set up that has no fast idle? Makes sstarting warm a crap shoot.


AT on the Husky's still has a fast idle setting. Theres no fast idle on the Mtronics?


----------



## LondonNeil

Is there a wood they looks like black locust but is a git to split? Last load I collected from my tree guy, he said 'there's false acacia on the pile' .The bark looked like black locust, the wood colour had that yellow look, I thought it was.... Right up until the X27 bounced off repeatedly. I'd started with the x17 thinking it would pop easy. Ended up battling it with the stihl pro maul and managing to quarter the rounds and toss aside to dry more in the hope they pop easier when dry. Even when they did pop, and it was a battle, a real battle, it was a little stringy and the hatchet was needed for freeing the quarters. I'm falling out of love with locust unless I can determine how to ID this deviant somehow... Always harder when I just see rounds/logs.


----------



## Philbert

Harbor Freight recalls 1 million chainsaws for defective switch.

https://www.fox25boston.com/news/ha...lion-chainsaws-due-to-injury-hazard/749710851

Philbert


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> Is there a wood they looks like black locust but is a git to split? Last load I collected from my tree guy, he said 'there's false acacia on the pile' .The bark looked like black locust, the wood colour had that yellow look, I thought it was.... Right up until the X27 bounced off repeatedly. I'd started with the x17 thinking it would pop easy. Ended up battling it with the stihl pro maul and managing to quarter the rounds and toss aside to dry more in the hope they pop easier when dry. Even when they did pop, and it was a battle, a real battle, it was a little stringy and the hatchet was needed for freeing the quarters. I'm falling out of love with locust unless I can determine how to ID this deviant somehow... Always harder when I just see rounds/logs.


Sounds like you may need a small electric splitter.
I have one and love it.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> AT on the Husky's still has a fast idle setting. Theres no fast idle on the Mtronics?



none that I have found. I asked the dealer to turn up the idle speed. He said that can't be done without major, major mods.


----------



## Marine5068

Put the MS291 to work today on some Red Oaks I dropped.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Is there a wood they looks like black locust but is a git to split? Last load I collected from my tree guy, he said 'there's false acacia on the pile' .The bark looked like black locust, the wood colour had that yellow look, I thought it was.... Right up until the X27 bounced off repeatedly. I'd started with the x17 thinking it would pop easy. Ended up battling it with the stihl pro maul and managing to quarter the rounds and toss aside to dry more in the hope they pop easier when dry. Even when they did pop, and it was a battle, a real battle, it was a little stringy and the hatchet was needed for freeing the quarters. I'm falling out of love with locust unless I can determine how to ID this deviant somehow... Always harder when I just see rounds/logs.



I have run into the occasional one or two trees out of a grave of bl that doesn't split easily, once even an entire grove.


----------



## KiwiBro

Was the mtronic faulty or do you just like an idle faster than manufacturer recommends?
Providing parts are available, I'm struggling to understand how swapping them out is considered major, unless the dealer is talking costs (it is Stihl after all)


----------



## farmer steve

iv'e had no issues with my 241. idles just fine. i run it pretty hard in the year or so i've had it.


----------



## rarefish383

I took down a 70' White Pine for my neighbor Saturday and I've been using my 1980's Homelite 150 Automatic for all of the limbing and wood up to about 12-14 inch. It's amazing how that little 43CC saw with 3/8 chain can eat some wood, if you call White Pine wood. A couple weeks ago it was freezing and today it was 90, thought I was going to have a heat stroke. The other funny thing, you take a tree down, and it takes all the shade with it.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I took down a 70' White Pine for my neighbor Saturday and I've been using my 1980's Homelite 150 Automatic for all of the limbing and wood up to about 12-14 inch. It's amazing how that little 43CC saw with 3/8 chain can eat some wood, if you call White Pine wood. A couple weeks ago it was freezing and today it was 90, thought I was going to have a heat stroke. The other funny thing, you take a tree down, and it takes all the shade with it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Marine5068 said:


> Sounds like you may need a small electric splitter.
> I have one and love it.
> View attachment 652361



I keep thinking about that. The cheap ones (~ £120) are 4 or 5 tonne and i suspect work fine on easy splitting stuff but then so does an axe. The 7 tonne stuff is still affordable at about £250-£300 and I'd get one if I knew it would deal with everything my axe or maul can't....but its a bit much on a gamble...I'd hate to find it still couldn't deal with the big gnarly crotchy bits or such like. In the mean time, tough bits (like some of the bone dry apple I've just been swinging the stihl maul at) get set aside, and from time to time the big saw gets to chew on them  which is fun, and gets it done.



turnkey4099 said:


> I have run into the occasional one or two trees out of a grave of bl that doesn't split easily, once even an entire grove.


 I suspected as much....its just 'yard tree syndrome' probably, I get alot of that


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> I keep thinking about that. The cheap ones (~ £120) are 4 or 5 tonne and i suspect work fine on easy splitting stuff but then so does an axe. The 7 tonne stuff is still affordable at about £250-£300 and I'd get one if I knew it would deal with everything my axe or maul can't....but its a bit much on a gamble...I'd hate to find it still couldn't deal with the big gnarly crotchy bits or such like. In the mean time, tough bits (like some of the bone dry apple I've just been swinging the stihl maul at) get set aside, and from time to time the big saw gets to chew on them  which is fun, and gets it done.
> 
> I suspected as much....its just 'yard tree syndrome' probably, I get alot of that


Could it possibly be Iron wood?


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> I DON'T like the mtronic. My dealer says he sells only the regular carb ones. I'll be talking to him to see if he can change my 441 to regular. Who dreamed up a carb set up that has no fast idle? Makes sstarting warm a crap shoot.



I've only ever had one no-start issue with my 241 and that was because some guy I know was slack on his maintenance and ran it till the airfilter was plugged ...
I've run gallons through mine , lotsa gallons and zero buyers remorse or starting issues , warm or cold , cept that one time I lent it to Mr.Dumass lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> cept that one time I lent it to Mr.Dumass lol


You must have me cornfuzed with somebody else. I have never borrowed your 241


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> none that I have found. I asked the dealer to turn up the idle speed. He said that can't be done without major, major mods.



I don't understand why you'd need a fast idle option. The idea behind these saws is for them to run at the ideal rpm under any circumstance. In colder weather I'll leave it in the start position for a bit longer otherwise once they're running they should be good to go.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Was the mtronic faulty or do you just like an idle faster than manufacturer recommends?
> Providing parts are available, I'm struggling to understand how swapping them out is considered major, unless the dealer is talking costs (it is Stihl after all)


With no 'fast idle' setting that I have found, starting it warm is a crap shoot That was the problem I had when it failed It would start and go about 4 revs - not enough time for me to get on the throttle to catch it


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> I've only ever had one no-start issue with my 241 and that was because some guy I know was slack on his maintenance and ran it till the airfilter was plugged ...
> I've run gallons through mine , lotsa gallons and zero buyers remorse or starting issues , warm or cold , cept that one time I lent it to Mr.Dumass lol



I really had no problems with the 441 until it failed me the other day but I was always wondering about it


----------



## turnkey4099

Cody said:


> I don't understand why you'd need a fast idle option. The idea behind these saws is for them to run at the ideal rpm under any circumstance. In colder weather I'll leave it in the start position for a bit longer otherwise once they're running they should be good to go.



There is no "start" position only choke and run


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> There is no "start" position only choke and run



Don't think the 441 is Mtronic, is it? 

I made the mistake of trying to start the 661 (which is Mtronic'd) in the start position when it was warm - cough, splutter, die. Hey that was what the dealer told me to do, and I didn't know any better. Wasn't until I worked out to keep the switch in 'Run' to start when warm that the 661 would start reliably when warm . Wasn't the saw's fault, it was user error on my part.


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> I keep thinking about that. The cheap ones (~ £120) are 4 or 5 tonne and i suspect work fine on easy splitting stuff but then so does an axe. The 7 tonne stuff is still affordable at about £250-£300 and I'd get one if I knew it would deal with everything my axe or maul can't....but its a bit much on a gamble...I'd hate to find it still couldn't deal with the big gnarly crotchy bits or such like. In the mean time, tough bits (like some of the bone dry apple I've just been swinging the stihl maul at) get set aside, and from time to time the big saw gets to chew on them  which is fun, and gets it done.
> 
> I suspected as much....its just 'yard tree syndrome' probably, I get alot of that


You'd be very surprised at what the "little" electric splitters can handle.
It's split rounds of very hard Sugar Maple up to 24" in diameter with no problems.
I bought mine on sale for $200 Canadian and have split over 15 cords with it to date.
But let's face it, most of the wood we all split is not too big around. I say most. Most is in the 8-18 inch range and the little splitter does it with ease.
Here's some Maple that I split a while back.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't think the 441 is Mtronic, is it?
> 
> I made the mistake of trying to start the 661 (which is Mtronic'd) in the start position when it was warm - cough, splutter, die. Hey that was what the dealer told me to do, and I didn't know any better. Wasn't until I worked out to keep the switch in 'Run' to start when warm that the 661 would start reliably when warm . Wasn't the saw's fault, it was user error on my part.


I hear ya. My dealer didn't know crap about running a saw when I bought a new MS291 from him.
Funny story, Later that month I saw a Stihl 044 for sale on Kijiji and it was nearby so I thought I's have a look see.
The guy seemed to know some about it and then tried to start it with no luck.
So I let him struggle for a bit then asked to try. Three pulls later it was running....lol.
He then said he knew nothing about starting it and I used the rough start to get a little off the price tag....he,he.
Brand new 18" bar and chain on it too.
So I picked it up for $350 CAD.


----------



## MustangMike

We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.

My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.
> 
> My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.


That's a bummer Mike.
Be safe out there.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Scrounged up a new climbing saw, was pretty much set on a echo 355t until Brett (chipper1) told me about the new 2511t  View attachment 650706
> Tried it out the other dayView attachment 650707
> So lite! Not bad power for being so small. (No I didn’t use the ladder it was the homeowners).


Nice work Nate.


Logger nate said:


> Thanks, I agree trees should have been cut sooner. Sometimes people don’t realize how much of an issue they can become. This guy wanted them removed because of fire danger and constant mess they make. Yeah if your not comfortable with someone’s skill level-experience-standard I wouldn’t hire them.
> The echo 2511 seems to be a great saw so far. They say it’s the lightest gas powered saw made (like 5 1/2 lbs.) Like most saws it benifits from a muffler mod (cat muffler) and retune. They come factory set for 1000 ft elevation, mine was actually way too rich for here (4800 ft). August Hunicke has a good video on YouTube about his. I don’t care for the 3/8 lp chain they come with , too much chain for that small saw, I think 1/4 pitch or even .325 would be smoother and cut better. I ordered mine through Arlington power equipment, I think you can order them from Home Depot too.


Does it feel any better since you got it tuned up and have run it a bit, how are you liking the chain now.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You aren’t getting notifications? It happens.


That bugs me .
It seems if you don't check out a thread your watching when you get an alert then you will not get any more alerts on that thread until you've visited that thread again, then why did I set up for alerts on the thread .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Calling @chipper1 got any 7900 or 461 sitting in inventory?


Howdy James.
No 460/461's as I've sold them all and haven't replenished the inventory( I really need a new purchasing agent ), but I have a 440 that will eat either one in stock form . I also have a good inventory of 7910's.
Sorry I forgot to attach the pictures Monday, just realized it today, kinda funny I forgot since I took the specifically for you lol.
This one is the second from the bottom as far as condition goes, the 1st is a work saw and has a lot more hrs on it.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/SRfrsz7ABg0UXPy62



James Miller said:


> View attachment 652259
> Why?


Because the wood was wet and they could.
I set those aside until I have a bunch of them and then bust them open and hit them with the little propane torch .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Howdy James.
> No 460/461's as I've sold them all and haven't replenished the inventory( I really need a new purchasing agent ), but I have a 440 that will eat either one in stock form . I also have a good inventory of 7910's.
> Sorry I forgot to attach the pictures Monday, just realized it today, kinda funny I forgot since I took the specifically for you lol.
> This one is the second from the bottom as far as condition goes, the 1st is a work saw and has a lot more hrs on it.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/SRfrsz7ABg0UXPy62
> 
> 
> Because the wood was wet and they could.
> I set those aside until I have a bunch of them and then bust them open and hit them with the little propane torch .


I let those ones sit ants up in the snow and they where gone in the morning. I bet the birds enjoyed there snack.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I let those ones sit ants up in the snow and they where gone in the morning. I bet the birds enjoyed there snack.


That's cool. If you have other black ants at the house you can put them on that pile and have ant fights as they will not co-mingle with another colony, ant fight .


----------



## MustangMike

My SIL's White Truck, and another unfortunate vehicle. My SIL's neighborhood was helter skelter!


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.
> 
> My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.





MustangMike said:


> My SIL's White Truck, and another unfortunate vehicle. My SIL's neighborhood was helter skelter!


hope ye're all ok mike, looks like some major cleanup to be done


----------



## LondonNeil

95custmz said:


> Could it possibly be Iron wood?



I don't know what iron wood looks like. AFAIK we don't have it, but it is possible. However I strongly suspect isit just 'one of those trees'....ie I've been and found the exception they proves the rule that locust is easy to split.



Marine5068 said:


> You'd be very surprised at what the "little" electric splitters can handle.
> It's split rounds of very hard Sugar Maple up to 24" in diameter with no problems.
> I bought mine on sale for $200 Canadian and have split over 15 cords with it to date.
> But let's face it, most of the wood we all split is not too big around. I say most. Most is in the 8-18 inch range and the little splitter does it with ease.
> Here's some Maple that I split a while back.
> 
> View attachment 652447



I reckon I'll get one in a few years... Maybe when I get older and achy .... Or maybe when I get lazy  . I'll keep my eye out for a deal in the mean time.


----------



## Philbert

Marine5068 said:


> You'd be very surprised at what the "little" electric splitters can handle.
> It's split rounds of very hard Sugar Maple up to 24" in diameter with no problems.
> I bought mine on sale for $200 Canadian and have split over 15 cords with it to date.
> But let's face it, most of the wood we all split is not too big around. I say most. Most is in the 8-18 inch range and the little splitter does it with ease.
> Here's some Maple that I split a while back.
> 
> View attachment 652447


I would title that photo _'Ambitious'_!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.
> My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.


Wow! 

Hope that you are OK.

A man with a saw could be quite popular in those conditions . . . 

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

LondonNeil said:


> I don't know what iron wood looks like. AFAIK we don't have it, but it is possible. However I strongly suspect isit just 'one of those trees'....ie I've been and found the exception they proves the rule that locust is easy to split.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I'll get one in a few years... Maybe when I get older and achy .... Or maybe when I get lazy  . I'll keep my eye out for a deal in the mean time.


If that particular tree was out in the open, it is susceptible to wind shear, thus twisting the grain & making it harder to split.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.
> 
> My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.



Glad your SIL wasn't in the truck at the time. Looks like a big mess.

At least there will be plenty of scrounge.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Wow!
> 
> Hope that you are OK.
> 
> A man with a saw could be quite popular in those conditions . . .
> 
> Philbert


A man with 10 saws could attain Rock Star status!


----------



## LondonNeil

95custmz said:


> If that particular tree was out in the open, it is susceptible to wind shear, thus twisting the grain & making it harder to split.



exactly, - yard tree syndrome, they tend to be on their own more, so shorter and more branched/knotty and twisted. I ONLY get yard trees so i get a lot of syndrome. I do like oak, and (european)sycamore though....they rarely if ever seem affected in my limited experience. Oddly this locust wasn't knotted or twisted, just tough as iron and stringy!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> tough as iron


 Many yard trees are full of that too. But not as bad as fenceline trees on farms. Worst I've had though was a very old pine tree growing at the junction of a busy intersection. The town grew around it, fixing every imaginable street sign/notice to it, until it was time to be dropped to make way for further development. The first 8' of the 4' trunk was riddled with nails and bolts. Had to get my Luke Skywalker on with every bucking cut, trying to feel the (nail) force. No point using a metal detector, was too much metal to find a path through it with the detector. Wrapped a few nails around the leading edge of the splitter knife but never found one with the chain. Was a freebie job for the good old duck down the road who paid me in tomato sammies. Good they were too. Not sure I'd want to do it again though.

What' the most interesting or noteworthy thing fellow scroungers have found in their scrounges? How about half an opossum? Ceramic insulators? Neither of which have many BTU's in 'em.


----------



## dancan

Geez Mike , play it sake out there !
Aren't you glad tax season is over , now your gonna be busy .


----------



## MustangMike

Right now can't tough most of them because they are entangled in electrical wires, but soon!


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> If that particular tree was out in the open, it is susceptible to wind shear, thus twisting the grain & making it harder to split.


The first big scrounge I had was all Iron Ash.


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> There is no "start" position only choke and run



Well, both my 261 and 661 manuals list it as Start Position, which does close the choke for cold starts. If you kill the saw and go to restart it when warm, it's supposed to stay in the Run position. Only trouble I ever had was with my 661 when it was stupid hot outside, and that ignition coil, which is also the brain for fuel delivery, was replaced this spring with the newest version.



Marine5068 said:


> You'd be very surprised at what the "little" electric splitters can handle.



I want one, but just haven't justified spending the 300 or so on one that is sold locally here. The ones here are nice too, they're on a stand that's pretty tall, versus on the floor. My thoughts though, are that I want one that sits low, because I'd like to find a way to mount it on the wall so I can basically make a table to set up already split logs, and split them smaller for either kindling, or customers who like they're firewood in stick form. 



MustangMike said:


> We got hit by a storm, no power, I'm on generator. I think we will be out for a week. Surprised the net is working, looks like a war zone.
> 
> My SIL's truck got crushed, etc. Trees, power lines down all over the place.



I can't complain too much about the weather here, but it's been pretty poor in parts of the country. You guys out east seem to get hit one after another.


----------



## svk

Sounds like you’ll be busy Mike. My FB friend/former coworker lives in Poughkeepsie and had posted a bunch of pictures of the wreckage there too.


----------



## svk

Well tomorrow I start splitting. I’ve got maybe 3 cords of aspen and birch to keep me busy and a big aspen and balsam in the hunting cabin yard to buck if I should run out of wood to split.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Nate.
> 
> Does it feel any better since you got it tuned up and have run it a bit, how are you liking the chain now.


Thanks Brett. It is better, I ended up drilling some holes in the muffler to bypass the kitty, still working on the tune but defiantly better. I still don’t care for the chain, cutters are too far apart for that small saw, 1/4 pitch chain would be smoother and would cut better I think. Sounds like the narrow kerf (.043?) 3/8” lp works better on them than the .050 gauge they come with, I might try that.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> My SIL's White Truck, and another unfortunate vehicle. My SIL's neighborhood was helter skelter!


Wow, that’s too bad, hope everyone’s ok. Stay safe. Looks like lots of work for your creamsicles.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett. It is better, I ended up drilling some holes in the muffler to bypass the kitty, still working on the tune but defiantly better. I still don’t care for the chain, cutters are too far apart for that small saw, 1/4 pitch chain would be smoother and would cut better I think. Sounds like the narrow kerf (.043?) 3/8” lp works better on them than the .050 gauge they come with, I might try that.


That's good to hear.
How many tanks through it now, did you feel it get better as it broke in, or the same.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't think the 441 is Mtronic, is it?
> 
> I made the mistake of trying to start the 661 (which is Mtronic'd) in the start position when it was warm - cough, splutter, die. Hey that was what the dealer told me to do, and I didn't know any better. Wasn't until I worked out to keep the switch in 'Run' to start when warm that the 661 would start reliably when warm . Wasn't the saw's fault, it was user error on my part.


The MS441CM is mtronic...at least mine is. One dealer told me "all my saws are regular carbs" implying that the dealers aren't happy with mtronic either.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> A man with 10 saws could attain Rock Star status!


What about turning up at the scene in a worked Mustang, opening up the back to reveal 10 ported chainsaws with square filled chains....... Now that’s where it’s at


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> The MS441CM is mtronic...at least mine is. One dealer told me "all my saws are regular carbs" implying that the dealers aren't happy with mtronic either.


What did your dealer say about the hot start issue? Was it just that it's a "major"? Does the dealer know why your saw is having that issue? It's really not a major to swap parts, assuming the dealer has diagnosed which parts are faulty.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> My SIL's White Truck, and another unfortunate vehicle. My SIL's neighborhood was helter skelter!


be careful cuttin in that mess Mike.



JustJeff said:


> A man with 10 saws in the back of a Mustang could attain Rock Star status!


fixed.



Jeffkrib said:


> What about turning up at the scene in a worked Mustang, opening up the back to reveal 10 ported chainsaws with square filled chains....... Now that’s where it’s at


Great minds think alike Jeff.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


Nope it will stretch the hell out of it (strap ties are too thin to handle that sort of grunt)


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> Lol .325 is slower even on small saws. It does cut smoother and is less grabby for limbing though.


I found it made cutting quicker (saws didn't slow down in the wood like they used to with the 3/8 pitch chain, same length bar etc and this is in Aussie hardwoods, for me smaller diamiter chain equals less drag in the wood, makes the saw work less hard to cut the same wood and really rips through it (7tooth rim sproket on mine) and muffler mod which was done whilst the 3/8 chain was on it and made it a better saw with just that simple mod done.

Put it this way I certainly won't be going back to a 3/8 pitch after using both.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> So should I put 325 chain on my 395 with the 20" to make it cut faster?


 20" bar and the 404 pitch chain should scream through the wood, I'm running a 24" bar and 404 on my 394 and it smashes through the aussie hardwoods very well.


----------



## rarefish383

Did anyone fill out the "field test" for Oregon bar, chain and sprocket? I saw it in arborist 101.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett. It is better, I ended up drilling some holes in the muffler to bypass the kitty, still working on the tune but defiantly better. I still don’t care for the chain, cutters are too far apart for that small saw, 1/4 pitch chain would be smoother and would cut better I think. Sounds like the narrow kerf (.043?) 3/8” lp works better on them than the .050 gauge they come with, I might try that.



I put the 3/8lp .043 on mine and its better than the .050. I had to lengthen the adjuster holes to make it fit the dl difference.


----------



## bigfellascott

Marine5068 said:


> Put the MS291 to work today on some Red Oaks I dropped.
> View attachment 652362



How did it go? I know a fella who just bought one and he seems happy with it.


----------



## MustangMike

When the rain stops, I'll get out there, but I'm not doing it in this mess.

The Town took the tree off the wires, and off my SIL's truck yesterday, and left the big pieces on the side for folks like me. You still have to weave back + forth to get to her house with power lines and poles down or partly down, and often only 1 lane open, but the Town is trying to open access to all places (at least one lane) for emergencies.

My Daughter and the kids came over to shower yesterday, I have power back. Their generator will not produce hot water (it is electric there, I have Natural Gas).


----------



## MustangMike

We are all OK, but an 11 year old girl died when a tree came down on the car she was in, and my wife's friend had a tree go through the roof of her house. There is a State of Emergency, and the Gov and Natl Guard are in the area.

I had just used up all my gas in the riding mower before the storm hit, so I went North on Rte 22 that night for 20 mi before I saw lights and an open gas station (needed it for my HF generator). In several places, Rte 22 only had one lane open, and roads were closed in other directions. I've never seen it so bad around here before.


----------



## bear1998

MustangMike said:


> We are all OK, but an 11 year old girl died when a tree came down on the car she was in, and my wife's friend had a tree go through the roof of her house. There is a State of Emergency, and the Gov and Natl Guard are in the area.
> 
> I had just used up all my gas in the riding mower before the storm hit, so I went North on Rte 22 that night for 20 mi before I saw lights and an open gas station (needed it for my HF generator). In several places, Rte 22 only had one lane open, and roads were closed in other directions. I've never seen it so bad around here before.


What do say in a case like yours.....glad everybodies SAFE!
I know ...everytime there is a threat from severe weather... my ahole puckers....lookin around....tryin to figure out what trees might fall into the house or garage.
Your situation you have....I can only imagine....really hope things work out!


----------



## svk

I’m ashamed to say that between phone calls and visiting the neighbor I only got this much done this morning. 

I used the Husky S2800 to do the big pieces and the X25 for the rest. I’m really taking a liking to the X25. It has much better balance than the S2800 and swings more quickly than the X27.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> {snip}
> 
> I had just used up all my gas in the riding mower before the storm hit, so I went North on Rte 22 that night for 20 mi before I saw lights and an open gas station (needed it for my HF generator). In several places, Rte 22 only had one lane open, and roads were closed in other directions. I've never seen it so bad around here before.




Get a propane conversion set-up for your generator and some 40lb propane bottles.
I got mine from here.
https://www.propanecarbs.com/
If I remember correctly, it was something like $150 for the setup (everything you need - hoses, fittings, regulator, etc). It sandwiches between the air filter and the carb (at least that is where I put mine). Run in either gasoline or propane.

Based upon the math that I did, 40lbs of propane should give the same run time as about 5 gallons of gasoline (give or take). You do take a hit on generator capacity when running on propane (usually about 10% lower than gasoline). 

You can store propane bottles almost forever without needing to rotate them. I have a couple of 40lb propane bottles and 40 gallons of gasoline on hand at all times (metal jerry cans, zero ethanol, + fuel stabilizer). Just in case...


----------



## svk

The only saw on hand so it got the call. I’ve limbed/bucked up one 5” aspen and most of a 16” aspen on one tiny tank of fuel so far. Amazing how good the fuel mileage is on small, non ported saws lol.

No anti vibe so my hands are vibrating a bit as I type though


----------



## KenJax Tree

Just let the tree guys get in to do their job before scrounging and making a mess.[emoji41]


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> What did your dealer say about the hot start issue? Was it just that it's a "major"? Does the dealer know why your saw is having that issue? It's really not a major to swap parts, assuming the dealer has diagnosed which parts are faulty.



I checked with the dealer today. Yes there is no 'high idle' on the mtronic carb. Warm start is on the run setting which means it starts at the idle. He did say that it helps if you can find a way to hold par throttle while pulling it. I may make a clip that will do just that.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> The only saw on hand so it got the call. I’ve limbed/bucked up one 5” aspen and most of a 16” aspen on one tiny tank of fuel so far. Amazing how good the fuel mileage is on small, non ported saws lol.
> 
> No anti vibe so my hands are vibrating a bit as I type though
> 
> View attachment 652721



it is amazing how far a whiff of fuel goes isn't it! one tank in the ms180 is just 250ml (just under half a pint ...or just over half a small US pint) and my 038super has a tank that is, i think 650ml, yet the 180 gets more done on a single tank full. It's one reason i love the 180...plus its so light by comparison. the big saw is addictive too though.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I checked with the dealer today. Yes there is no 'high idle' on the mtronic carb. Warm start is on the run setting which means it starts at the idle. He did say that it helps if you can find a way to hold par throttle while pulling it. I may make a clip that will do just that.


I start all of my saws with one hand on the trigger and the other on the rope. On the small saws I just drop start them. On the big ones, I rest the tip of the bar on a log. I posted the question on a couple sites, if holding the trigger open makes any difference? Most answers were "NO". But on my 100CC saws if I put my foot in the handle and pull, I can only get about 6 inches of rope out, and it pops back, and rips your fingers off. If you set the tip of the bar on a log and give it half to full throttle it will pull over and start easy. I bought a Super 1050 a couple months ago and it is missing the throttle lock. If you give it half throttle with the trigger it will start easy. If you give it no throttle, it will pop back and rip your fingers off. I've had 4 Super 1050's, including 2 brand new ones, back in the 70's, and they all respond the same way. So, when I bought the Mac 550, 99CC's and it did the same thing, I took it down to the wood pile where I could rest the bar on a log, half throttle, and it cranked and started easy.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> it is amazing how far a whiff of fuel goes isn't it! one tank in the ms180 is just 250ml (just under half a pint ...or just over half a small US pint) and my 038super has a tank that is, i think 650ml, yet the 180 gets more done on a single tank full. It's one reason i love the 180...plus its so light by comparison. the big saw is addictive too though.


carefull now, sounds to me like first symptoms of CAD  and if it is,you'll always have a itchy finger when you see a nice saw for sale. It's a addiction that there's only 1 cure for I'm afraid


----------



## LondonNeil

I have a box full of bits hat should be a nice 660 when biult. OEM, not Hutzl...although the cylinder is a brand new meteor.


----------



## svk

Humped out the non core rotted sections of this big aspen I cut 18 months ago. As there was quicksand between the tree and my yard (stump was right in front of the broken off balsam in picture #1) I needed a plank to get across. With the exception of a couple rounds and the stump piece, it split very nicely.


----------



## MustangMike

Started the cutting at my Daughter's today, the whole neighborhood looks like this!

Numerous houses with trees on them, and tons of damaged power lines + poles. They are still out of power.


----------



## dancan

Hey Mike !
I have a customer's truck at my shop for service , he called me today to tell me that he's not sure when he'll be back to pick it up .
He's a linesman , called me from the airport , he and a crew from our PowerCo were leaving this morning for NewYork .
Some of my other customers that work with him have left with trucks , if you see Nova Scotia Power , Emera Utility , FA Tucker or Cahill , say hello


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I’m ashamed to say that between phone calls and visiting the neighbor I only got this much done this morning.
> 
> I used the Husky S2800 to do the big pieces and the X25 for the rest. I’m really taking a liking to the X25. It has much better balance than the S2800 and swings more quickly than the X27.
> 
> View attachment 652714



I like the length and balance of the X25 and that fast swing , it's not perfect in all wood but when you get the right wood for it , it's a joy to use


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Started the cutting at my Daughter's today, the whole neighborhood looks like this!
> 
> Numerous houses with trees on them, and tons of damaged power lines + poles. They are still out of power.



With those wires touching them trees and broken poles its dangerous as hell right there where you are Mike!!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for that, but the power is out, and they will not turn it back on till they fix it. Plus that wire in the wood was not electric, that was internet.

I did not go near it till the Town came by and knocked it off the wires. They left logs for me to cut, I didn't take the stuff down, I know better.

That said, there is one heck of a mess over there. In one stretch of road there were 8 bucket trucks working with one another, and some were in the same spot yesterday.

I only got to spend about an hour there today because of rain this AM and had an appliance delivery at my house in the late PM. But I will be returning tomorrow. Luckily, they burn wood, and they can use it this year!


----------



## KenJax Tree

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for that, but the power is out, and they will not turn it back on till they fix it. Plus that wire in the wood was not electric, that was internet.
> 
> I did not go near it till the Town came by and knocked it off the wires. They left logs for me to cut, I didn't take the stuff down, I know better.
> 
> That said, there is one heck of a mess over there. In one stretch of road there were 8 bucket trucks working with one another, and some were in the same spot yesterday.
> 
> I only got to spend about an hour there today because of rain this AM and had an appliance delivery at my house in the late PM. But I will be returning tomorrow. Luckily, they burn wood, and they can use it this year!



Yup its a mess. I was in NJ for 2 weeks for Hurricane Sandy and in Mississippi for 11 days after Katrina.


----------



## svk

Well I’m sore as hell. I’ve done a lot of physical work lately but haven’t done firewood since October. 

Sauna is heating, stomach is full, and I’ll be taking a couple Tylenol PM’s tonight.


----------



## crowbuster

Wish you were closer mike, I sure would help you folks out. Glad everybody is o.k.


----------



## muddstopper

Question for all you tuning gurus. My 272xp started acting silly today. Started going down on power, wouldnt rev up. Kept hitting the trigger and it blew the muffler apart. It was a new AM muffler. Anyways, after putting muffler back together and a little mig welding, I dont think it can blow apart again. Cranked the saw and it ran fine, for a few minutes and then again started losing power. It would bog down on a 3in limb. I finally noticed that if the saw as held bar down, such as when limbing, it would barely run, but level the saw up and it will scream. Tried adjusting carb, but it aint helping. Any ideals. The saw has a new piston and ring with about 1 tank ran thru since the build. Looking thru exhaust port, piston is slick and shiney. Compression feels really good, have to use compression release to crank.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just guessing, but either some kind of air leak (hose or seal) that is worse at certain angles, or sometimes gas lines pinch, and maybe the angle you hold it makes it worse sometimes.

But before checking any of that, I would change the plug, fuel filter and air filter. Always do the simple stuff first! (Also, make sure the plug or decomp are not just a bit loose).

Good luck with it, keep us posted.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Question for all you tuning gurus. My 272xp started acting silly today. Started going down on power, wouldnt rev up. Kept hitting the trigger and it blew the muffler apart. It was a new AM muffler. Anyways, after putting muffler back together and a little mig welding, I dont think it can blow apart again. Cranked the saw and it ran fine, for a few minutes and then again started losing power. It would bog down on a 3in limb. I finally noticed that if the saw as held bar down, such as when limbing, it would barely run, but level the saw up and it will scream. Tried adjusting carb, but it aint helping. Any ideals. The saw has a new piston and ring with about 1 tank ran thru since the build. Looking thru exhaust port, piston is slick and shiney. Compression feels really good, have to use compression release to crank.


Check the tank vent. Run it until it acts up, then open the cap and see if it sucks air.
Why did you have to go thru it in the first place, good to have a little more info for a better chance at a good internet diagnosis lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for that, but the power is out, and they will not turn it back on till they fix it. Plus that wire in the wood was not electric, that was internet.
> 
> I did not go near it till the Town came by and knocked it off the wires. They left logs for me to cut, I didn't take the stuff down, I know better.
> 
> That said, there is one heck of a mess over there. In one stretch of road there were 8 bucket trucks working with one another, and some were in the same spot yesterday.
> 
> I only got to spend about an hour there today because of rain this AM and had an appliance delivery at my house in the late PM. But I will be returning tomorrow. Luckily, they burn wood, and they can use it this year!


Be careful Mike, we'll keep you guys in our prayers, storm damage is nasty stuff.
What storm caused all this damage.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> carefull now, sounds to me like first symptoms of CAD  and if it is,you'll always have a itchy finger when you see a nice saw for sale. It's a addiction that there's only 1 cure for I'm afraid


When did you order the 572 .


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> I start all of my saws with one hand on the trigger and the other on the rope.


Make a short Velcro strap to hold the trigger when starting? Slip it down the handle to 'release'. 

I made some to use with flooded M-Tronic saws. 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Check the tank vent. Run it until it acts up, then open the cap and see if it sucks air.
> Why did you have to go thru it in the first place, good to have a little more info for a better chance at a good internet diagnosis lol.


I got the saw gave to me blown. The cyl cleaned up nice so I put in a new piston and ring. Muffler was missing so bought a aftermarket one. It did get a new fuel line and plug. I think the saw had set in the back of the shop I got it from for a while. Might need a carb kit. I'll check the cap tomorrow. Saw is strong when it runs, but I need it to run in every position, not just bucking level wood.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> When did you order the 572 .


it was the same day all my stihls went belly up


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I start all of my saws with one hand on the trigger and the other on the rope. On the small saws I just drop start them. On the big ones, I rest the tip of the bar on a log. I posted the question on a couple sites, if holding the trigger open makes any difference? Most answers were "NO". But on my 100CC saws if I put my foot in the handle and pull, I can only get about 6 inches of rope out, and it pops back, and rips your fingers off. If you set the tip of the bar on a log and give it half to full throttle it will pull over and start easy. I bought a Super 1050 a couple months ago and it is missing the throttle lock. If you give it half throttle with the trigger it will start easy. If you give it no throttle, it will pop back and rip your fingers off. I've had 4 Super 1050's, including 2 brand new ones, back in the 70's, and they all respond the same way. So, when I bought the Mac 550, 99CC's and it did the same thing, I took it down to the wood pile where I could rest the bar on a log, half throttle, and it cranked and started easy.



I picked up a trick on this forum awhile back. 10" or so of 1x4 board slipped into the handle and stand on the board tames those finger ripping saws.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I picked up a trick on this forum awhile back. 10" or so of 1x4 board slipped into the handle and stand on the board tames those finger ripping saws.


That's kind of my point, if you open the throttle just a little, they don't pop back. I've got 6-7 saws over 90CC's, with no decomp. If you leave the throttle closed you can't pull it with out it popping back. If you put the trigger lock on, or hold the trigger, they pull fine. I used to think that holding the throttle open might let a little compression bleed off. But, as soon as I asked the question, the saw mechanics started telling me there was something wrong with the saw, even if it was pulling a 52" bar with no problem. Finding good mechanics that have run big saws with no decomp is getting hard. They tend to diagnose problems that aren't there, because they have never run one. I need to find out how to post video's. I video'ed 2 Super 1050's and my Mac 550, with the trigger lock on, or the trigger held open, they all crank easy. With the trigger in idle position, you can't pull them over, they just pop back. I grew up on no decomp saws and you were taught to hold the trigger open. The old guys would laugh their butt's off if you tried to start a big saw in idle. So, I just hold the trigger open, and go with the flo. I don't know why it works, but it does.


----------



## woodchip rookie

They have reeds?


----------



## Marine5068

bigfellascott said:


> How did it go? I know a fella who just bought one and he seems happy with it.


Cutting that Red Oak was easy peasy, like a hot knife through butter.
The 291 has lots of power for most logs but when it get's too big I always have the 044 with the 28" bar for all the big stuff.
I'll be putting that set up to use today when cutting the main trunks into log length for milling and for blocking up the rest.
I think I have a good one-two punch with the saws I own.
Now all I have to do is convince the wife that I need a couple "back-up" saws....lol


----------



## svk

Well I’m alive and only my forearms and shoulders hurt. Back at it in a little while.


----------



## MustangMike

muddstopper said:


> I got the saw gave to me blown. The cyl cleaned up nice so I put in a new piston and ring. Muffler was missing so bought a aftermarket one. It did get a new fuel line and plug. I think the saw had set in the back of the shop I got it from for a while. Might need a carb kit. I'll check the cap tomorrow. Saw is strong when it runs, but I need it to run in every position, not just bucking level wood.



Does it have an impulse line? If so, check or replace.

Goin back to the clean up in a few.


----------



## MustangMike

It was a Thunderstorm on Tue afternoon, resulted in 2 tornados and numerous wind shears in our tiny little County (Putnam in NY).

Lived in this area my whole life, never seen close to this much damage from one storm ever, and it was only a couple of hours.

Tue AM I was planting my garden, beautiful day. Had 2 wakes to go to, my Daughter was supposed to meet me at the second one when she got out of work.

At the second wake, the lights went out, we drove home, and trees/wires down all over the place. My Daughter shows up in my driveway, she could not make it to the funeral home, or her home, she was crying hysterically, and told me she thought her car was going to be blown off of the highway. Said she never experienced anything like it in her life. I ended up driving her home, the 1st route was blocked, the second was like running the gauntlet under leaning telephone poles and low/hanging wires.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Started the cutting at my Daughter's today, the whole neighborhood looks like this!
> 
> Numerous houses with trees on them, and tons of damaged power lines + poles. They are still out of power.



Same as Dancan here. I have two buddies that have been lent out and left yesterday. Looks terrible out there.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Started the cutting at my Daughter's today, the whole neighborhood looks like this!
> 
> Numerous houses with trees on them, and tons of damaged power lines + poles. They are still out of power.



 . Why so few saws?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> . Why so few saws?


I was thinking they were someone else since he said it looks that way everywhere out there lol.


MustangMike said:


> It was a Thunderstorm on Tue afternoon, resulted in 2 tornados and numerous wind shears in our tiny little County (Putnam in NY).
> 
> Lived in this area my whole life, never seen close to this much damage from one storm ever, and it was only a couple of hours.
> 
> Tue AM I was planting my garden, beautiful day. Had 2 wakes to go to, my Daughter was supposed to meet me at the second one when she got out of work.
> 
> At the second wake, the lights went out, we drove home, and trees/wires down all over the place. My Daughter show up in my driveway, she could not make it to the funeral home, or her home, she was crying hysterically, and told me she thought here car was going to be blown off of the highway. Said she never experienced anything like it in her life. I ended up driving her home, the 1st route was blocked, the second was like running the gauntlet under leaning telephone poles and low/hanging wires.


Sounds like a mess, glad you guys are alright.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I got the saw gave to me blown. The cyl cleaned up nice so I put in a new piston and ring. Muffler was missing so bought a aftermarket one. It did get a new fuel line and plug. I think the saw had set in the back of the shop I got it from for a while. Might need a carb kit. I'll check the cap tomorrow. Saw is strong when it runs, but I need it to run in every position, not just bucking level wood.


It might, but I'm not thinking that's what it sounds like if it runs great for a bit.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> it was the same day all my stihls went belly up


LOL.
I was in a hardware store yesterday and had a 661 with a 36 in my hands for a bit, then I set it back on the shelf, I can't do one at that price unless I had a job right down the street and had to have it right then. I'm working on a trade for one if I can make it happen it would be sweet .
I was surprised this dealer/hardware store had the 241 as well as the 261 in stock as well as a rear handled 193, not many have the 241 in their stores around here.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's good to hear.
> How many tanks through it now, did you feel it get better as it broke in, or the same.


Only 3 tanks so far so prolly still getting broke in.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> LOL.
> I was in a hardware store yesterday and had a 661 with a 36 in my hands for a bit, then I set it back on the shelf, I can't do one at that price unless I had a job right down the street and had to have it right then. I'm working on a trade for one if I can make it happen it would be sweet .
> I was surprised this dealer/hardware store had the 241 as well as the 261 in stock as well as a rear handled 193, not many have the 241 in their stores around here.


When I bought my 660 I went to the local Southern States that is a Stihl dealer, and he had no 660's or 880's. Said he would have to order it, and he could not discount it, because it was a special order. I checked on line and an Ace Hardware about 20 minutes from me had 2 880's and about half a dozen 660's on the shelf. The 660 with a 36" bar was on sale, when I told him I had cash, he knocked 10 percent off the sale price. Then he gave me the 25" bar half price and threw in the chain, 6 pack of 5 gallon mix and a gallon of bar oil. Guess who gets my business now.


----------



## rarefish383

I've been mowing lawns in the rain all week. My 52" Snapper Pro mows the wet grass fine. It sucks all the water out and looks like a fire hose coming out of the discharge chute. One of my lawn customers had 2 big Alberta Spruce that have over grown their space, they are about 12' high. I figured what the heck, I can take out a little ornamental in the rain. I got one down and on the truck and when I wiggled the first branch on the second tree a bird flew out. It was smaller than a Sparrow and had 7 little eggs on the nest. So, my customer said to wait till the chicks are gone. Another half job hanging. Although she did pay me for this half. While we were talking the sun started coming out. I rushed home and got a quick lunch and was heading out the door to mow my neighbor 2 doors down lawn. He only wants it mowed every other week, and I still have a couple days to go, but with all the rain it looks like a hay field. I got as far as checking the gas on the mower and the sky popped again. I really didn't feel like doing it, now I'm not. Just means I'll have to do it tomorrow, and the rain will probably be worse. Such is life when you retire. If I could just quit buying saws and axes and guns and fishing and hunting, I wouldn't have to mow lawns to support all of my 'AD's. Just put any letter in front of AD, and I have that Acquisition Disorder.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> They have reeds?


I never thought about it. Yes the Super 1050 has 4 reed pyramid, not sure about the Mac 550.


----------



## svk

Had to run to town for more chains. Since all of my 50 DL chains are in my storage unit in Florida I had to buy more. Tri-Link at 8.99 each were cheap though so I’ll be back out in the woods after dinner. It’s still 83 here so I’m in no hurry to get moving until it cools down a bit.


----------



## Cowboy254

Marine5068 said:


> Now all I have to do is convince the wife that I need a couple "back-up" saws....lol



No, no,no, you're doing it all wrong. You say "But Honey, I've always had 12 chainsaws" after the event.


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> Does it have an impulse line? If so, check or replace.
> 
> Goin back to the clean up in a few.


Found the problem. The antivibe mounts are broke on the gas tank. When you try to pull the saw up thru a cut, the handle would flex enough it was cutting off the throttle. I think there are 4 or 6 of those rubber mounts and I am just going to replace them all since the tank has to come off to replace the one that is broke. 

I picked up my 365 was going to do some bucking with it today and there was a big pool of gas all around it. Had to replace the gas cap. Never seen one that leaked like that before, unless it was cracked. And then it rained.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Had to run to town for more chains. Since all of my 50 DL chains are in my storage unit in Florida I had to buy more. Tri-Link at 8.99 each were cheap though so I’ll be back out in the woods after dinner. It’s still 83 here so I’m in no hurry to get moving until it cools down a bit.


I need to get a new chain for my new Super 1050. I forget how many drive links on the 24inch bar. But, it's closer to 8.99 per DL than 8.99 per chain. I might have a new 36 inch chain on the .404 peg. If I do I'll just put the 36 bar on for Leadfarmers GTG.


----------



## MustangMike

Went to a friend of mine's house in CT today, about 10 mi from my Daughter, but the same damage all along the way. Must have been single lane traffic about 10 times.

A before and after pic. This site is a pain with what it won't let you post. The 2nd Cherry (no before, but in the after) was partly broken off half way up, trunk leaning and top on the ground.

Really had to put my thinking cap on to get that 2nd broken off Cherry down on the ground, but it went well. Could not leave it, he has 3 young ones.

I get home and there are two more calls from people with downed trees, it is going to be busy!


----------



## JustJeff

Spent a few minutes at the Fiskars gym tonight. @dancan always says how good spruce burns but never mentioned the smell of fresh split spruce. Sniiiiiff, ahhhhh!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Had to run to town for more chains. . . . Tri-Link at 8.99 each were cheap . . .


Let us know how they hold up. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

My son brought a bunch of stuff home tonight from a yard sale. Motor was seized but I think he did okay.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Let us know how they hold up.
> 
> Philbert


Very happy with the first loop. Cut up a cord of skidder dragged birch and it’s still sharp.


----------



## cantoo

I went to an auction and found some treasures. My wife says I have 25 trailers and wagons. I say thank God she can't count when they are stored all over the place. Dump trailer, golf cart tires, SS blade, wagon running gear and a red plywood box for the wagon running gear. I had a sausage too but no pics of it. Loaded up the dump trailer with firewood and run it 90 kmh down the road with no problems.


----------



## svk

Busy day. Left the hunting cabin at 6:30 to drop yesterday’s load. Back up at 10:00 and processed another cord. Dropped that off and hit Walmart and the hardware store then back up in time for dinner. Took it easy for a while after dinner because it was still 83 degrees and finally did another cord before dark. It cooled off and started sprinkling as I finished. The gnats are starting to come out so I’m glad I’m only planning to do two more cords this weekend and I’ll be done for a while.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Going on a group ATV ride tomorow. Supposed to rain so I got a set of Frog Togs at walmart. Already have rubber boots and a 3/4 road helmet but wanted to test it all so I borrowed the neighbors trailer and drug the quad down to my uncles farm. I brought extra toys. To test the wind. And the new rangefinder I bought before Christmas.


----------



## svk

Careful, those frog togs will shear rip if they get a cut in them!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea I know. They arent very heavy duty but I just need to stay dry(ish) tomorow. I dont plan playing in the rain on a regular basis.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> No, no,no, you're doing it all wrong. You say "But Honey, I've always had 12 chainsaws" after the event.



The really correct way is to have enough saws that she can't tell when a new one appears. Back when I was just getting a start, I was working on a carb trying to get a tiny screw started when she walked by "Why don't you buy a new saw?"
Me: (distracted) No thanks, I already have 3. Face/palm - she only knew about two.


----------



## nighthunter

Cut this beech on the side of the road ,it's around 5'


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> My son brought a bunch of stuff home tonight from a yard sale. Motor was seized but I think he did okay.
> View attachment 652994
> View attachment 652995
> View attachment 652996
> View attachment 652997


following in the old man's footsteps.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I need to get a new chain for my new Super 1050. I forget how many drive links on the 24inch bar. But, it's closer to 8.99 per DL than 8.99 per chain. I might have a new 36 inch chain on the .404 peg. If I do I'll just put the 36 bar on for Leadfarmers GTG.


 I'll see you at Leadfarmer's. i wanna run that 1050.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> The really correct way is to have enough saws that she can't tell when a new one appears. Back when I was just getting a start, I was working on a carb trying to get a tiny screw started when she walked by "Why don't you buy a new saw?"
> Me: (distracted) No thanks, I already have 3. Face/palm - she only knew about two.


At 10 she thought they were just left overs from Dad's business, at 20 she kept complaining about not being able to get in the shed, at 30 she stopped going in the shed. I thought I'd try to keep them down to about 10. Got there a few months ago, but I'm back to 20 already. When we got married I had 8 cars, so I guess she figures 20-30 saws take up less room than one car.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol! I guess most of you guys have more space than us urbanites. I think I'm kind of glad I don't have more space for 'stuff' though....I hate just hoarding stuff but if I had the space that feeling is easily overcome by man's overriding instinct!

Cheap chains Steve? I'd have taken you for an Oregon or better man. I have a couple of cheap chains for my ickle saw, got them after reading lots of good reviews from pros using them, and they seem to hold up as well as stihl rs (semi chisel, picco). Although straight after I bought them loads of the pros started snapping them.... So I currently won't use them on a bigger saw with more grunt. I stick to stihl there.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! I guess most of you guys have more space than us urbanites. I think I'm kind of glad I don't have more space for 'stuff' though....I hate just hoarding stuff but if I had the space that feeling is easily overcome by man's overriding instinct!
> 
> Cheap chains Steve? I'd have taken you for an Oregon or better man. I have a couple of cheap chains for my ickle saw, got them after reading lots of good reviews from pros using them, and they seem to hold up as well as stihl rs (semi chisel, picco). Although straight after I bought them loads of the pros started snapping them.... So I currently won't use them on a bigger saw with more grunt. I stick to stihl there.


Space is a blessing and a burden . I've got my property in the mountains cleaned up after 40 years of over growth, bought a 40 HP tractor to mow the field. Hoarding, I mean collecting, can be a blessing too. If someone comes over and says, "hey I like that". I just say "take it", I've got a couple more. As much as I enjoy auctions, yard sales, and scrounging, I enjoy giving stuff away more, making others smile brings peace to your soul.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> Cut this beech on the side of the road ,it's around 5'View attachment 653036



Did the owner of the tree mind? 

That's when scrounging is getting serious, when you start knocking off other people's trees. "Sorry mate, your tree was dying", or "Sorry mate, the trunk is mine but you can keep the [email protected]". Later on, you just tell the bloke to go back inside if he knows what's good for him. You get into a rhythm after a while, stealing trees from the front of people's houses. 

I would imagine. 

Not that I'd know.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Did the owner of the tree mind?
> 
> That's when scrounging is getting serious, when you start knocking off other people's trees. "Sorry mate, your tree was dying", or "Sorry mate, the trunk is mine but you can keep the [email protected]". Later on, you just tell the bloke to go back inside if he knows what's good for him. You get into a rhythm after a while, stealing trees from the front of people's houses.
> 
> I would imagine.
> 
> Not that I'd know.


well all I can say is that when the owner is away,the scrounger is at play


----------



## MustangMike

I got tons of calls from people who want trees cut, and it rains almost every day, including today!

Since it is not a "job" for me, I just choose not to work in the rain. More dangerous, and a lot messier.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I got tons of calls from people who want trees cut, and it rains almost every day, including today!
> 
> Since it is not a "job" for me, I just choose not to work in the rain. More dangerous, and a lot messier.


Just walked in, got a load of White Pine on the dump trailer, soaked through and through. The local mulch factory lets me dump free, and it's closer than the dump, but I'm not dumping today. If someone calls I'll just say "can't do it, trailer is full".


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! I guess most of you guys have more space than us urbanites. I think I'm kind of glad I don't have more space for 'stuff' though....I hate just hoarding stuff but if I had the space that feeling is easily overcome by man's overriding instinct!
> 
> Cheap chains Steve? I'd have taken you for an Oregon or better man. I have a couple of cheap chains for my ickle saw, got them after reading lots of good reviews from pros using them, and they seem to hold up as well as stihl rs (semi chisel, picco). Although straight after I bought them loads of the pros started snapping them.... So I currently won't use them on a bigger saw with more grunt. I stick to stihl there.


I normally buy Oregon chains as I find them on sale. I also have several Stihl full chisel chains as honestly they are the best for durability. Some folks on the Facebook saw groups say that the new Husky chains are the bomb so I’ll need to give them a try at some point. 

I think I’m down to about 7 runners and 8 ish projects so I have enough chains for about two lifetimes.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I normally buy Oregon chains as I find them on sale. I also have several Stihl full chisel chains as honestly they are the best for durability. * Some folks on the Facebook saw groups say that the new Husky chains are the bomb so I’ll need to give them a try at some point.*



I have a half dozen of them and really like them so far. I'm no pro but I think they hold up well and sharpen nicely. They seem to whup through the sugar maple and dead elm well.


----------



## MustangMike

So, one of my local Landscaper friends drops off a dump load of wood for me, all Locust and solid Ash, said it was too nice to bring to the dump! No pics cause of the rain, maybe later.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wow, scrounging doesn't get much easier than that. I hope he laid the logs out in criss-crossed stacks so you can cut them easily too.


----------



## ropensaddle

MustangMike said:


> I got tons of calls from people who want trees cut, and it rains almost every day, including today!
> 
> Since it is not a "job" for me, I just choose not to work in the rain. More dangerous, and a lot messier.


Mean while a fish is off with your dish


----------



## LondonNeil

Anyone else having trouble logging on to o p e? I normally stay logged in but it kicked me off both my usual devices yesterday or the day before, tried logging in with Facebook and it gives an app error, tried logging in with user name, both the emails in use and variations on what I thought password was but can't really remember as I never use it, have up and tried a reset using user name and both my emails and no password reset emails turn up! Errrrr, what now?!


----------



## Philbert

I had to log in again. They might have rebooted or something. 

Send an email to a site moderator if having problems. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

good idea, just done it. cheers Philbert.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah I'm in! checked email again and I finally had a password reset mail (about 4 hours ago...24 hours after i requested it) oh and the other odd thing, on the chromebook google remembers my passwords for me, but it wasn't offering to auto fill....its as if google didn;t recognise the site...anyway, I'm back in now. Of course i prefer here...but like most i pop over there to see what everyone is up to if it goes quiet here.


----------



## H-Ranch

Made another new friend in town. The left side of the pile is the 4 loads of pine and box elder. 2 more loads to go. Plus my next new friend (his neighbor) came over to ask if i would take another 6 loads from him. Asked if it was a problem if half of it was split.  Not a problem. Meh, it's not the best wood but it's free and close. Actually I usually run out of the trash wood before the good stuff so more of it is not a concern.

Looks like I have a lot of processing to do.


----------



## svk

Got another cord of maple/birch loaded today. 

I’ve cut over two cords of skidder dragged wood with the first $8.99 Trilink chain. Needless to say I’m really happy with it. I did hit the dirt once and saw sparks fly but no adverse effects. I fear as I may have slightly bent my bar though at some point as it doesn’t like to cut with the nose in wood. Going to pop the bar off and lay it across the table to see if I can figure out what’s up. Since that’s a proprietary bar pattern on that little saw I may just be better off finding a burned up saw with a good bar. We’ll see.


----------



## MustangMike

ropensaddle said:


> Mean while a fish is off with your dish



There is so much storm damage around here the pros are telling people who don't have trees on their houses, etc they don't know when they can get to them. I could knock on doors and PU all the work I want.

Plus, these folks all know me, and know I'll get it done.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> hope he laid the logs out in criss-crossed stacks so you can cut them easily too.



No, it was a dump truck, he just dumped it, but I'll take it, no problem. That is why I have a Timberjack!


----------



## al-k

svk said:


> Got another cord of maple/birch loaded today.
> 
> I’ve cut over two cords of skidder dragged wood with the first $8.99 Trilink chain. Needless to say I’m really happy with it. I did hit the dirt once and saw sparks fly but no adverse effects. I fear as I may have slightly bent my bar though at some point as it doesn’t like to cut with the nose in wood. Going to pop the bar off and lay it across the table to see if I can figure out what’s up. Since that’s a proprietary bar pattern on that little saw I may just be better off finding a burned up saw with a good bar. We’ll see.
> 
> View attachment 653188
> 
> 
> View attachment 653187
> 
> 
> View attachment 653189


I had a old craftsman saw and could not find the right bar, so I found one that was close and put it in the Bridgeport and cut a new oil path. worked good.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Oh the things I could do with a bridgeport.....


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Went to a friend of mine's house in CT today, about 10 mi from my Daughter, but the same damage all along the way. Must have been single lane traffic about 10 times.
> 
> A before and after pic. This site is a pain with what it won't let you post. The 2nd Cherry (no before, but in the after) was partly broken off half way up, trunk leaning and top on the ground.
> 
> Really had to put my thinking cap on to get that 2nd broken off Cherry down on the ground, but it went well. Could not leave it, he has 3 young ones.
> 
> I get home and there are two more calls from people with downed trees, it is going to be busy!


Looks like Cherry


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> My son brought a bunch of stuff home tonight from a yard sale. Motor was seized but I think he did okay.
> View attachment 652994
> View attachment 652995
> View attachment 652996
> View attachment 652997


That chain looks like it was never sharpened. Looks newish


----------



## svk

I checked out the bar last night. The nose was straight but the bar itself did have a slight bow to one side. I put the tip and base on pieces of lumber and carefully put my weight on the middle of the bar. Appears to be cleared up. I also noticed the nose rivets are really thick on each side of the bar so they may be the problem. It bucks fine with tip buried but when you try to just cut with the tip in small wood it wants to bind. Since it’s a spare spare saw I’m not too concerned. It’s cut more wood this weekend that it has in the last 20 years combined.


----------



## cantoo

Marine5068 said:


> That chain looks like it was never sharpened. Looks newish


The guy owns a sawmill and cuts wood. Told my son it seized and they don,t bother fixing them. Told him to keep us in mind for anything wood related. He bought a never used sand blaster, a banding machine with cart.


----------



## hseII

chipper1 said:


> Is that an old gator gun Reb .
> 
> I'd snipe those cute little guys with the .17 HMR and throw them in the trash, just wait til the day before thrash so they don't stink, and I'd suggest putting them in a bag first too .
> We have them around here and they don't last long, neither do the coons skunks, opossum, chipmunks, red squirrels, moles(3 already this year), we get along great with our bush buddies (that's the bush buddies not Jeff getting the boot).
> 
> Do you have fly bait there Neil, you could also scrounge some if that up, they drink a little and job done.



Opossum eat ticks.

Might better rethink giving them the dirt nap.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Does scrounging mud count?


----------



## cantoo

Had to move my son's Boss's tractor to a customers place so to make the trip worthwhile I picked this up. My wife was supposed to be away when I got home and wouldn't you know it as I went sneaking into the back field she pulls in the driveway. Told her I was storing it for a friend. Going to make a 24' bed for my band saw sawmill ------> someday that is. It's about 30' long, I'll cut it down a bit. I bought 2 more but I'm taking them to work to store (hide). I don't really have any plans for them seeing as I already have 2 frames sitting back in the long grass (hiding) but he's not sure if he's going to be getting anymore trailers to wreck anymore. I also split wood for an hour tonight. My brother in law dropped off a few free walnut logs for my sawmill. He also threw in a free chain, such a nice guy.


----------



## ropensaddle

MustangMike said:


> There is so much storm damage around here the pros are telling people who don't have trees on their houses, etc they don't know when they can get to them. I could knock on doors and PU all the work I want.
> 
> Plus, these folks all know me, and know I'll get it done.


Ahhh yes, the supply out performing demand, firewoods gonna be cheap there next few years i bet.


----------



## chipper1

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhh yes, the supply out performing demand, firewoods gonna be cheap there next few years i bet.


That's right, better get paid for it while harvesting it now.


----------



## chipper1

hseII said:


> Opossum eat ticks.
> 
> Might better rethink giving them the dirt nap.


Yes they do .
Good thing is we rarely have a problem with ticks here.
I leave the ones in the woods alone, no reason to relocate them.


----------



## svk

Dropped off my load of hardwood and hit up the hardware store for deck stain this morning. Ended up spending all afternoon/evening staining my deck until I ran out of stain. Two more gallons should wrap up the project. I overbought compared to their “expected coverage” and still was well short. Oh well.


----------



## svk

I’m sitting on the deck and the mosquitos are present for the first time. Will need to move relaxation operations into the screen tent tomorrow night.


----------



## MustangMike

The winter was so cold + long everyone burned all their fire wood, but they won't want it now, it is spring time, so most of the downed trees won't be used.

In the fall, demand will be high, and prices will firm.


----------



## MustangMike

Very busy day today, and will be busy tomorrow also. The predicted rain largely did not arrive (just a few very mild showers).

First, I went to my friend Tim's (where I hunt) and cleared the top of a Red Maple that was blocking his driveway … it is all firewood now.

Then I went to my daughters and cut some more of the Hard Maple, there is still a lot left. I'm still working on the stuff in the road, but the people across the street said we can take what ever I want to cut. There are 3 good size trunks. Then I got roped into helping a neighbor of hers start his little Echo saw. I got it running, but it sounded rough even though it looked like new. He said it had not been run in a long time, and he was thrilled I was able to start it.

The Town also told her they will take one of her Maples down for her (after they are not so busy) because it has Transformer Oil spilled all over it.

Then I moved the wood that was dumped on my back lot a little away from the road so people will not think it is OK to take it. After that I sharpened chains, cleaned filters and mixed fuel because I am going to the Adirondacks with my neighbor Chris tomorrow, to clear some property for his proposed cabin.

This site will only let me post one of the pics I took, it is some of the Hard Maple at my Daughters.


----------



## Philbert

Pace yourself!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Pace yourself!
> 
> Philbert



I've been struggling to get back in shape this year. First, I hurt my back moving furniture during tax season, then after 4/15 I pulled a muscle in my leg lifting the end of a log (I tired to go higher when the guy could not get the round under it). Was limping for 2 weeks and it still gives me pain, but it is getting better.

Maybe I'm my own worst enemy, but I've always been a "damn the torpedo's" type of guy, I just try to work through everything. Seems to be getting harder as I get older, but I'm still going! I also split most of the Red Maple by hand. Felt good.

It sometimes pains me toward the end of the day, but as long as I recover by morning I'll keep going. Stretching and doing my exercises seems to have helped.

I figure the long ride up and back tomorrow will give me time to rest it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I need to get a new chain for my new Super 1050. I forget how many drive links on the 24inch bar. But, it's closer to 8.99 per DL than 8.99 per chain. I might have a new 36 inch chain on the .404 peg. If I do I'll just put the 36 bar on for Leadfarmers GTG.


Not sure what gauge, but here's a good deal on some.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-59l-404-x-063-chain.321113/


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Does scrounging mud count?


Sure why not. First pic brings back bad memories of when I tore up my left rotator cuff. Shoulder hurt pretty bad but didn' relies how bad it was till I tried to right the quad and I couldn't move it at all. Be careful out there a quad will hurt or kill you as fast as a saw or tree.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Pace yourself!
> 
> Philbert



He is pacing himself. Flat out!

That red maple looks nice @MustangMike


----------



## farmer steve

*HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods.* have a good day Clint. 
*and HAPPY BIRTHDAY @95custmz. The big 50.*


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


----------



## Cowboy254

This weekend we had our local bonfire. The social club that organises a few events locally has seconded me (reluctantly on my part) to set up a bonfire for the past three years. The general deal has been that I go out and cut wood in my own time, with my own equipment, using my own fuel in the suby to traipse out to various farms, my own fuel and oil in my own saws and get covered in sweat, dust, dirt, mud, grime, woodchips and getting stung by bees and wasps, bitten by ants, scorpions, snakes and attacked by drop bears, but after all that and getting to keep all the stuff needed for the bonfire at my house for however many months, then getting to spend 10 hours of my time transporting it down to the site and constructing the bonfire by hand, including spending my own money on 20L of diesel that I put in cardboard cartons within the structure to help it all go up, I get to light the [email protected] and watch it burn to the ground. 

This year, the committee of this social club decided that the immediate past president should be invited to light it. This past president (female, of course) has never lifted a finger to do anything useful, and nobody on that committee bothered to ask me if this was okay. And I was informed of this decision the night before the event.

Here are the progress pics. 14 trailer loads in all. 













This is the last one I'm preparing. Am I being unreasonable?​


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> This weekend we had our local bonfire. The social club that organises a few events locally has seconded me (reluctantly on my part) to set up a bonfire for the past three years. The general deal has been that I go out and cut wood in my own time, with my own equipment, using my own fuel in the suby to traipse out to various farms, my own fuel and oil in my own saws and get covered in sweat, dust, dirt, mud, grime, woodchips and getting stung by bees and wasps, bitten by ants, scorpions, snakes and attacked by drop bears, but after all that and getting to keep all the stuff needed for the bonfire at my house for however many months, then getting to spend 10 hours of my time transporting it down to the site and constructing the bonfire by hand, including spending my own money on 20L of diesel that I put in cardboard cartons within the structure to help it all go up, I get to light the [email protected] and watch it burn to the ground.
> 
> This year, the committee of this social club decided that the immediate past president should be invited to light it. This past president (female, of course) has never lifted a finger to do anything useful, and nobody on that committee bothered to ask me if this was okay. And I was informed of this decision the night before the event.
> 
> Here are the progress pics. 14 trailer loads in all.
> 
> View attachment 653402
> 
> 
> View attachment 653403
> 
> 
> View attachment 653404
> 
> 
> View attachment 653405
> 
> 
> This is the last one I'm preparing.  Am I being unreasonable?​


he!! no.


----------



## James Miller

What Steve said


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> This weekend we had our local bonfire. The social club that organises a few events locally has seconded me (reluctantly on my part) to set up a bonfire for the past three years. The general deal has been that I go out and cut wood in my own time, with my own equipment, using my own fuel in the suby to traipse out to various farms, my own fuel and oil in my own saws and get covered in sweat, dust, dirt, mud, grime, woodchips and getting stung by bees and wasps, bitten by ants, scorpions, snakes and attacked by drop bears, but after all that and getting to keep all the stuff needed for the bonfire at my house for however many months, then getting to spend 10 hours of my time transporting it down to the site and constructing the bonfire by hand, including spending my own money on 20L of diesel that I put in cardboard cartons within the structure to help it all go up, I get to light the [email protected] and watch it burn to the ground.
> 
> This year, the committee of this social club decided that the immediate past president should be invited to light it. This past president (female, of course) has never lifted a finger to do anything useful, and nobody on that committee bothered to ask me if this was okay. And I was informed of this decision the night before the event.
> 
> Here are the progress pics. 14 trailer loads in all.
> 
> View attachment 653402
> 
> 
> View attachment 653403
> 
> 
> View attachment 653404
> 
> 
> View attachment 653405
> 
> 
> This is the last one I'm preparing. Am I being unreasonable?​


Perhaps the committee members should volunteer their time to do the next one.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Clint, was just thinking, have not seen him post for a while. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Happy birthday guys ........ if that’s possible for one which ends with a zero


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> This weekend we had our local bonfire. The social club that organises a few events locally has seconded me (reluctantly on my part) to set up a bonfire for the past three years. The general deal has been that I go out and cut wood in my own time, with my own equipment, using my own fuel in the suby to traipse out to various farms, my own fuel and oil in my own saws and get covered in sweat, dust, dirt, mud, grime, woodchips and getting stung by bees and wasps, bitten by ants, scorpions, snakes and attacked by drop bears, but after all that and getting to keep all the stuff needed for the bonfire at my house for however many months, then getting to spend 10 hours of my time transporting it down to the site and constructing the bonfire by hand, including spending my own money on 20L of diesel that I put in cardboard cartons within the structure to help it all go up, I get to light the [email protected] and watch it burn to the ground.
> 
> This year, the committee of this social club decided that the immediate past president should be invited to light it. This past president (female, of course) has never lifted a finger to do anything useful, and nobody on that committee bothered to ask me if this was okay. And I was informed of this decision the night before the event.
> 
> Here are the progress pics. 14 trailer loads in all.
> 
> View attachment 653402
> 
> 
> View attachment 653403
> 
> 
> View attachment 653404
> 
> 
> View attachment 653405
> 
> 
> This is the last one I'm preparing. Am I being unreasonable?​



Cowboy you should have built it in the reverse order, then you could have had burning logs rolling onto everyone in the town and blamed the ex- president.
Bonfire nights were much better pre 1986 (aka the halcyon days) when you could buy fireworks.


----------



## svk

Just about through three cords from the skidder pile on the $8.99 Trilink chain. The nose on this bar is actually twisted so I’ll probably just get a different bar. But we should get the project done anyhow. 

The chain very much reminds me of Carlton where it doesn’t cut quite as fast but stays sharp much longer than Oregon. Starting to throw a little dust now so I’d probably swap if I was going to cut more but it definitely could cut more.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Happy Birthday Clint, was just thinking, have not seen him post for a while. Hope all is well.


i think he's stihl busy shoveling snow Mike.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Just about through three cords from the skidder pile on the $8.99 Trilink chain. The nose on this bar is actually twisted so I’ll probably just get a different bar. But we should get the project done anyhow.
> 
> The chain very much reminds me of Carlton where it doesn’t cut quite as fast but stays sharp much longer than Oregon. Starting to throw a little dust now so I’d probably swap if I was going to cut more but it definitely could cut more.
> 
> View attachment 653420


Looks great Steve.
A good operator can make a chain stay sharp a lot longer than a newbie can, thus increasing the frustration factor for said newbie .
I remember back in the day I'd just toss it aside and grab another, never filed anything . I realized that when I took them to the hardware store to have them sharpened they didn't stay sharp as long as the new ones, so I bought new to maximize my cutting time as time was precious as it is still today. Back then I would not have even known that is a semi chisel chain your using, glad I've learned a thing or two and made it over the learning curve hump, on this side of things cutting can be an enjoyable thing, still haven't gotten to that point with splitting and stacking yet.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> This weekend we had our local bonfire. The social club that organises a few events locally has seconded me (reluctantly on my part) to set up a bonfire for the past three years. The general deal has been that I go out and cut wood in my own time, with my own equipment, using my own fuel in the suby to traipse out to various farms, my own fuel and oil in my own saws and get covered in sweat, dust, dirt, mud, grime, woodchips and getting stung by bees and wasps, bitten by ants, scorpions, snakes and attacked by drop bears, but after all that and getting to keep all the stuff needed for the bonfire at my house for however many months, then getting to spend 10 hours of my time transporting it down to the site and constructing the bonfire by hand, including spending my own money on 20L of diesel that I put in cardboard cartons within the structure to help it all go up, I get to light the [email protected] and watch it burn to the ground.
> 
> This year, the committee of this social club decided that the immediate past president should be invited to light it. This past president (female, of course) has never lifted a finger to do anything useful, and nobody on that committee bothered to ask me if this was okay. And I was informed of this decision the night before the event.
> 
> Here are the progress pics. 14 trailer loads in all.
> 
> View attachment 653402
> 
> 
> View attachment 653403
> 
> 
> View attachment 653404
> 
> 
> View attachment 653405
> 
> 
> This is the last one I'm preparing. Am I being unreasonable?​


No, but I would have a little fun with it and be sure that theres a good amount of gas in the preignition mix, she may not want to do it next year.
Make sure you have a little last minute sermonical speech prepared so the fumes can spread.
Language, some sacrificial stuff .


----------



## svk

Well I got the last load cut. Those last 50 cuts were pretty slow but I got it done. Now to find another bar.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> *HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods.* have a good day Clint.
> *and HAPPY BIRTHDAY @95custmz. The big 50.*



Thanks. I sure felt like 50 when I got up this morning. Back and neck still a little sore from loading/unloading wood the other day. Oh, well. Keeps me active and will keep me warm this winter. Thanks again for the birthday wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> I had a old craftsman saw and could not find the right bar, so I found one that was close and put it in the Bridgeport and cut a new oil path. worked good.


Nothing that a welder and a Bridgeport can't fix!


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> Happy birthday guys ........ if that’s possible for one which ends with a zero


Well, I was quite happy when I turned 60, and that ends with a zero. I was happy it wasn't 70!


----------



## LondonNeil

Steve, oh Steve! for you-who! 

As for Cantoo's son's saw....the chain was worth more than $10! it surely deserves a 'HE SUCKS!!!'


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> *HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods.* have a good day Clint.
> *and HAPPY BIRTHDAY @95custmz. The big 50.*



Yup , Happy Bidet youse two !!!


----------



## MustangMike

95custmz said:


> Thanks. I sure felt like 50 when I got up this morning. Back and neck still a little sore from loading/unloading wood the other day. Oh, well. Keeps me active and will keep me warm this winter. Thanks again for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope you had a great one, and don't worry, your still young and have a long way to go!!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

The big 5 Oh....... my back.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> The guy owns a sawmill and cuts wood. Told my son it seized and they don,t bother fixing them. Told him to keep us in mind for anything wood related. He bought a never used sand blaster, a banding machine with cart.


Nice scores


----------



## MustangMike

This is the only pic I can post of yesterday in the Adirondacks. Must have cut down about 50 trees so my neighbor can build his cabin. Mostly Hard Maple, White Birch, a few Poplar and some others.

When you put the saw into Poplar, after cutting a Hard Maple, you think it must be rotten! Did it all with the 261 and the 044. Chris went to use his 460 after running my 044 a bit, and he put it right down and said "you have to sharpen my chain", which I did today. Yesterday, we just used my two saws.

Both of them went through a few tanks of fuel and were still cutting well.

I think the Hard Maple up there is harder than the Hard Maple down here. Likely has tighter growth bands.

We completed the planned work a little earlier than expected, good thing, we were both shot! Went for Dinner and a couple of beers and felt better for the ride home (I was the passenger). We cleared the proposed uphill driveway and the flat area for the cabin. Nothing huge, but about a dozen of the Maple and Birch were between 15 and 20". We bucked logs for a path and Chris moved them with his Kubota.

Today it rained on and off, so I sharpened saws, cleaned filters, mixed fuel, and took my Grandson to HF for his birthday shopping spree. He was a very happy camper and I got some recovery time!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mike I think with all your saws and source of wood you should become a true wood burning scrounger and get a wood stove. If you need any encouragement and support to get you over the line there’s plenty of us here to help with that . You’re missing out of one of life’s little pleasures.


----------



## JustJeff

I have cut hard maple here in farm country and up on the escarpment. The trees that grow in rocky soil are slower growing than the ones in good soil and more dense. I notice it more when splitting. Hard maple is hard and usually splits fairly cleanly but the denser trees load up the splitter and POP! I’ve been hit in the shins a couple times by splits.


----------



## panolo

I had 15+ cords of hard maple this winter/spring. You can tell the difference between the stuff we cut in wet heavy ground and the stuff that was in a firmer ground for sure. It cuts harder than red oak for sure. The red/pin oak around here is also easy to tell if it came from hard ground or softer ground as the stuff from a rockier soil is usually always twisted and more limby where the heavy soil stuff tends to be straighter.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> you should become a true wood burning scrounger and get a wood stove.



I heated my house (2 different ones) for over 20 years with wood, with air tight 55 gal drum stoves. Now we have Natural Gas, so I don't bother at home, but my hunting cabin's sole source of heat is an air tight 55 gal wood stove.

Timing was good. When I stopped heating my house with wood my daughter got a house, and her husband is from the City and did not cut wood, so my efforts shifted to her. Then a friend of hers, then they guy at the Chainsaw shop wanted some, then … I did over 26 cord last year, plus the milling of Oak and Hickory boards, so I stay busy.

Hey, I have to take a tree off a house for an old friend of mine today over in CT. He is an International Boxing Judge, and I used to spar with him. Great Guy! It is not firewood though. He still has downed lines for his internet that can not be fixed till the tree is gone.


----------



## Jeffkrib

26 cord, I think it’s fair to say you’re enjoying plenty of life’s little pleasures there!


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for the birthday wishes, fellas! It's nice to be reminded,LOL. I've been in the woods cuttin' trees,making up for lost time. There was still snow in the woods till the end of April, so it put me way behind. 10 cord of firewood doesn't come rolling down the "hill"on it's own,unfortunately. Still trying to plant the garden, in between loads. As you guy's have so graciously reminded me, I ain't gettin any younger!


----------



## MustangMike

Great to see you post again Clint, you were starting to worry me!

Hey, I'm only a few months behind ya!

Carry on with the fire wood, it keeps us healthy!


----------



## LondonNeil

I think us young'uns would struggle to keep up with Mike and Clint!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got back to splitting finished up the punky elm and my shrunk pile of oak. (Damn long heating season).


forum image hosting



screen capture windows







free image hosting


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Great to see you post again Clint, you were starting to worry me!
> 
> Hey, I'm only a few months behind ya!
> 
> Carry on with the fire wood, it keeps us healthy!



LIfe ain't over because of a birthday. I'm 83 and still out there heaving saws and wood around. sent some 8 cord out the gate last year plus the 3 cord for my use, plus some 6 more cord to cover orders expected this year. Have 5 or 6 huge willow trees on the ground waiting to be processed. I had to just fall them to get out of the way of a fencing project.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> LIfe ain't over because of a birthday. I'm 83 and still out there heaving saws and wood around.


!!! You don't seem like a day over 75 in your posts!

Thanks for setting the bar so high!

Philbert


----------



## svk

In between rain showers and work I split up this tree that blew down last fall in a snow storm. Lots of ants in the first ten feet. 

It’s not all that hot here today but very humid. I was dripping after just that little splitting session. 

Used the 6# axe and it worked well.


----------



## LondonNeil

turnkey4099 said:


> LIfe ain't over because of a birthday. I'm 83 and still out there heaving saws and wood around. sent some 8 cord out the gate last year plus the 3 cord for my use, plus some 6 more cord to cover orders expected this year. Have 5 or 6 huge willow trees on the ground waiting to be processed. I had to just fall them to get out of the way of a fencing project.




I'm very very impressed. I'm also suddenly wandering what the scrounger demographic is. Me, I turned 45yo 2 an 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## dancan

My Scrap Iron Pirate is 81 and still picking up scap metal every day .


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out the other day to cut more wood with a couple of mates, we got 2 big ute loads (8ftx6ft trays on them) and my ute which is smaller. We dropped 3 trees and cut up a heap more on the ground too.

We were using Husky 268's and my 394 and a 371 - it was a great day out and will be out again this Saturday at a new property we picked up last week to start cutting on that.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Been burning wood now for a couple of weeks. I have a trailer load of yellow box, it's been seasoned for 2.5 years, so seen 3 summers but still has a little moisture in it when I split it to check.
The upside is I fantastic burn times. This is what's left over 19hrs after putting in 2 fire box filling chunks. Put them on at 10pm. came home from work at 5pm to glowing coals.
Second pic in infered mode (lights out).


----------



## bigfellascott

Yeah the ol yellow box goes great, it can be a wood heater killer with the heat it puts out if overheated.

That stuff in my pic is Peppermint as far as I can tell, it punches out great heat too, not sure about the burn times as yet as my heater isn't set up properly (only running half the flue it needs at the moment (it's outside in my carport) and won't be putting a full flue on it until I put it in the house so hard to run the heater shut right down as the draw is wrong with it set up with just half a flue.


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> LIfe ain't over because of a birthday. I'm 83 and still out there heaving saws and wood around. sent some 8 cord out the gate last year plus the 3 cord for my use, plus some 6 more cord to cover orders expected this year. Have 5 or 6 huge willow trees on the ground waiting to be processed. I had to just fall them to get out of the way of a fencing project.



Good for you, carry on!!!

Trust me, I'm working hard to be able to do the same. Took my Buck, with the Cross Bow, from a climbing tree stand this year.

But it is scary how many people my age can't do this stuff, and every day in the obits, there are folks younger than me.

But like my Dad used to say "Life is for the living"!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

83??!!! I'm not even half that!


----------



## MustangMike

*LOADED FOR BEAR!
*
Taking the Mustang cause it will be a long trip, and I don't need ladders or ropes. Fit 11 of my 13 saws in the Mustang, and still have room for a passenger (will be picking up my friend Harold, some of you met him at a prior NY GTG).

Have several giant Oaks to cut up that went down in the storm, so I'm packing mostly the big boys. Have King Kong (MS-710) with a 36" bar, two Asian 660s (one also wearing a 36" bar), two 066s, the 460, Hybrid, 440, 044, 360 and 261. So, will be set up for mostly the big stuff!

Also packed the Fiskars X-27, Timberjack, 2 helmets, tool bag and wedges, Fuel + Oil, and an extra Fuel.

Wish me luck! (At least it should not be a problem if I pinch a bar … Ha Ha Ha!) Wish me Luck!


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> *LOADED FOR BEAR!
> *
> Taking the Mustang cause it will be a long trip, and I don't need ladders or ropes. Fit 11 of my 13 saws in the Mustang, and still have room for a passenger (will be picking up my friend Harold, some of you met him at a prior NY GTG).
> 
> Have several giant Oaks to cut up that went down in the storm, so I'm packing mostly the big boys. Have King Kong (MS-710) with a 36" bar, two Asian 660s (one also wearing a 36" bar), two 066s, the 460, Hybrid, 440, 044, 360 and 261. So, will be set up for mostly the big stuff!
> 
> Also packed the Fiskars X-27, Timberjack, 2 helmets, tool bag and wedges, Fuel + Oil, and an extra Fuel.
> 
> Wish me luck! (At least it should not be a problem if I pinch a bar … Ha Ha Ha!) Wish me Luck!



Some nice looking gear there Mike, re pinching the bar, what I do is when cutting a big log or if there's a chance it will pinch I start my cut from the top and just wedge a small twig or stick into it and that stops if from closing up on the bar, works a treat and no need for wedges or anything else, simple and effective.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> *LOADED FOR BEAR!
> *
> Taking the Mustang cause it will be a long trip, and I don't need ladders or ropes. Fit 11 of my 13 saws in the Mustang, and still have room for a passenger (will be picking up my friend Harold, some of you met him at a prior NY GTG).
> 
> Have several giant Oaks to cut up that went down in the storm, so I'm packing mostly the big boys. Have King Kong (MS-710) with a 36" bar, two Asian 660s (one also wearing a 36" bar), two 066s, the 460, Hybrid, 440, 044, 360 and 261. So, will be set up for mostly the big stuff!
> 
> Also packed the Fiskars X-27, Timberjack, 2 helmets, tool bag and wedges, Fuel + Oil, and an extra Fuel.
> 
> Wish me luck! (At least it should not be a problem if I pinch a bar … Ha Ha Ha!) Wish me Luck!


Don’t forget an ice chest with water and some beers for after!


----------



## MustangMike

I always bring my juice mix of OJ, Cranberry and Water. Beers can be had after at a deli. I neve have them while I'm cutting.

Thanks B F Scott, but I was mostly joking about the # of big saws. I'm bringing wedges, and the Fiskars to drive em. I use em often with large logs, especially if they want to twist.


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> LIfe ain't over because of a birthday. I'm 83 and still out there heaving saws and wood around. sent some 8 cord out the gate last year plus the 3 cord for my use, plus some 6 more cord to cover orders expected this year. Have 5 or 6 huge willow trees on the ground waiting to be processed. I had to just fall them to get out of the way of a fencing project.


 My goal is to live to be 112 and get shot in the back by a jealous husband while carrying a stick of pulpwood up the side of the mountain. The way the tree huggers are going, I'll probably just get arrested for cutting the tree and spend my last days listening to a spotted owl hooting outside my jail cell.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> !!! You don't seem like a day over 75 in your posts!
> 
> Thanks for setting the bar so high!
> 
> Philbert



It is only due to the physical acivity and exercise I get out there wooding that I am still able to _*go wooding!*_ of course my work "day" is only about 4 hours per anymore and that is on a good day.


----------



## H-Ranch

Last 2 loads of pine for 8 total. His neighbor has an equal number of loads he wants gone. And said he would load his truck also and follow me to my place to dump it. Oh darn.

It's no Mt. Cowboy, but the 2 piles are getting quite large.


----------



## svk

The cell phone reception at my cabin has declined significantly over the past two years and is significantly worse now than last year. Once the leaves are down you can get decent service in the cabin and great service on the back deck. This summer the service is even spotty on the back deck. You can see the tower from the next hill over so it is not that far away.

Thinking it is time to do a little "logging" on the west side of my yard....


----------



## panolo

Sometimes if you update your roaming it will pick up the towers better. Don't know your phone or service. On verizon it's *228


----------



## svk

I have ATT on iphone. If someone could tell me how to do that, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I have ATT on iphone. If someone could tell me how to do that, I'd appreciate it.


Also contact AT&T about a signal booster.

Philbert


----------



## bigfellascott

So my mate and I were talking last night and the conversation got onto what file size we use for our .325 pitch chains and it turns out that different manufacturers recommend different size files for their particular .325 chain. One would have thought that the same file could be used on them all but that's not the case as we found out.


----------



## Huskybill

I started out scrounging for firewood then people started asking me if I wanted to cut with them. I ended up doing cleanup work after the loggers were done. Cutting tops and large branches that were 24” and bigger. Then I was doing storm work keeping the access roads open. When ever there was cutting to be done I was asked.

I burnt cutup skids in the fall till it got colder. One fire a night would warm the house. Then small logs would last longer as it got colder. I have temperature gauges on the stove and stove pipe so I can adjust the temp in the woodstove while the gauge on the pipe allows me to adjust the pipe damper on how much heat goes up the chimney. I get more burn time and heat from the wood, less creosote in the chimney. The twin temp gauges work awesome. It saves wood too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just collected a car load (3/4m3, a little under 1/4 cord) of Lawson cypress. No dragging mud flaps and no need to think about should i fit some helper springs to the car, unlike oak. Less btus, but makes good kindling and good 'get the fire going' wood....and the car smells fantastic now


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> So my mate and I were talking last night and the conversation got onto what file size we use for our .325 pitch chains and it turns out that different manufacturers recommend different size files for their particular .325 chain. One would have thought that the same file could be used on them all but that's not the case as we found out.



Same as 3/8 - Stihl suggests a different size than others, and some of us use two different sized files on the same chain depending on how long the cutters are. It's like striped socks - some evil genius marketing guru dreamed up a way to sell more. I reckon I might start a petition to seek a citizens initiated referendum to enact a new KISS law so that manufacturers are penalised for making complicated for the consumer that which could be achieved with ubiquitous design. No more striped socks unless you make 'em yourself. All chains being one size, gauge, type, needing only one file.

Make engine manufacturers use one of three different type/size of oil filters and air cleaners or they can't sell their engines here.
Same goes for a bunch of spare parts. There's a good albeit old, book called The Waste Makers warning about the wicked ways of consumerism. Fifty years later we still haven't got the message.


----------



## Huskybill

I built my own one ton truck for firewood but eventually it’s going to carry diesel fuel to the skidder, my plan. I had 72 leaf springs in it, 20 in the front, 52 in the rear. Locking diffs. Duallies in the rear. I made it 4x4. She was good for 15k lbs. gvwr.


----------



## dancan

Huskybill said:


> I built my own one ton truck for firewood but eventually it’s going to carry diesel fuel to the skidder, my plan. I had 72 leaf springs in it, 20 in the front, 52 in the rear. Locking diffs. Duallies in the rear. I made it 4x4. She was good for 15k lbs. gvwr.



You'd best put up a pic of the build !
We like pics cause we can't read directions lol


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> You'd best put up a pic of the build !
> We like pics cause we can't read directions lol


Sometimes I even have trouble reading the pics.


----------



## woodchip rookie

What?! I can't hear your fingers!


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> So my mate and I were talking last night and the conversation got onto what file size we use for our .325 pitch chains and it turns out that different manufacturers recommend different size files for their particular .325 chain. One would have thought that the same file could be used on them all but that's not the case as we found out.



'Pitch' only measures the _average_ spacing of the chain rivets. It says nothing about the height, width, or profile of the cutters. Through the years, there have even been profile differences between same pitch, but different models, of Oregon or STIHL chains. So a different file size may make a difference.

These companies have controlled testing equipment to measure small differences. I was surprised to see Oregon narrow-kerf, low profile chain (Type 90) recommending a slightly larger diameter file than their narrow-kerf chain (Type 91). But I tried it and it did cut better! Oregon rep said that the cutters have different profiles.

Some people don't notice a difference in their cutting, or prefer a different size than the manufacturer recommends. One advantage of sharpening your won chain is being able to experiment, and then do what you want.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Nice thing about square file is I use the same one for everything … 3/8 and .325!


----------



## MustangMike

Had a good day cutting today, and got done way before the people we were cutting for predicted. Nice to have lots of good running saws in lots of sizes. Was not as much big wood as I was led to believe, but still got to play with a 660 and 710 with 36" bars.

A large Red Oak (over 36" at the base) went down, and took a medium size Smooth Bark Hickory with it (mostly hidden beneath it). It was growing in the middle of one yard, went across another yard taking out the chain link fence on both side, plus the deck and BBQ grill, and the tops of both trees were in a third yard.

Had to be careful of metal in both trees, and the chain link fences, deck and BBQ, but Harold and I got it all cut up with my saws in under 4 hours. The home owner told us it was goin to take us two full days!

Weather was great, people were nice, and I got to work with my friend Harold … a good day!


----------



## crowbuster

You and Harold left a good impression. Good on you !


----------



## svk

Well this arrived today from @MillerModSaws. To say I’m pleased with how it runs would be an understatement. Carl does one heck of a job on his saw builds. If I can get a video to upload I’ll put one up but going off of 1 bar of LTE service may take a while.

Bought the .325 bar and chain combo (with full chisel chain) for $29.99. L and M fleet appears to be going totally to Tri-Link as the only Oregon chains left on their shelves are in the oddball DL counts. I asked an employee if they were going away from Oregon and he wouldn’t confirm or deny, just stated “people have been happy with Tri Link”. I said “I know, I’m one of them”. Chain cuts great and throws huge chips although I’d like to take the rakers down a bit. 

I’ll throw 3/8 on it and try when my wife brings my saw stuff up. Some guys swear by 3/8 and others by .325. I guess I’ll have to figure it out myself. The saw definitely has the nuts to pull 3/8.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Last 2 loads of pine for 8 total. His neighbor has an equal number of loads he wants gone. And said he would load his truck also and follow me to my place to dump it. Oh darn.
> 
> It's no Mt. Cowboy, but the 2 piles are getting quite large.



Ahh, I miss Mt Cowboy.



I don't think I'll ever be able to replace it. Note how happy the Cowkids are to be standing in front of it. Cowlass ripped her pants a moment earlier, and being a good father I sent her off to school in them. 

Anyway. We lost a member of the family today. 



The saw family, I mean. There it was in September 2008, my first ever chainsaw, sitting on my first ever trailer. Bought them both on the same day. One of those momentous days in life, just like your wedding day, the birth of your children or the first time you tipped 100kgs (220lbs) on the scales. 

And here we are nearly a decade later and he still has the original Farm Boss sticker on the side, bless him. 





I sold it to a local lady (works at the local Parks office - like your Forestry folk) who was looking for a reasonable used chainsaw. She wanted to use it for cutting ~12 inch eucalypt. I'm assuming girls just can't handle more than 12 inches. I mean, I have found they can't handle.... Anyway. I had just had it serviced and made a coupla test cuts today to make sure that they didn't cock it up. They put a new chain on it and I must say it wasn't cutting half bad. And thus being warm, it started first pull when she turned it over. She was happy, didn't want to make any test cuts herself. $575 is helping to ease the pain of giving up my first saw. So we're back to being a three saw family now. Not sure that's enough.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Ahh, I miss Mt Cowboy.
> 
> View attachment 654252
> 
> I don't think I'll ever be able to replace it. Note how happy the Cowkids are to be standing in front of it. Cowlass ripped her pants a moment earlier, and being a good father I sent her off to school in them.
> 
> Anyway. We lost a member of the family today.
> 
> View attachment 654253
> 
> The saw family, I mean. There it was in September 2008, my first ever chainsaw, sitting on my first ever trailer. Bought them both on the same day. One of those momentous days in life, just like your wedding day, the birth of your children or the first time you tipped 100kgs (220lbs) on the scales.
> 
> And here we are nearly a decade later and he still has the original Farm Boss sticker on the side, bless him.
> 
> View attachment 654256
> 
> View attachment 654257
> 
> I sold it to a local lady (works at the local Parks office - like your Forestry folk) who was looking for a reasonable used chainsaw. She wanted to use it for cutting ~12 inch eucalypt. I'm assuming girls just can't handle more than 12 inches. I mean, I have found they can't handle.... Anyway. I had just had it serviced and made a coupla test cuts today to make sure that they didn't cock it up. They put a new chain on it and I must say it wasn't cutting half bad. And thus being warm, it started first pull when she turned it over. She was happy, didn't want to make any test cuts herself. $575 is helping to ease the pain of giving up my first saw. So we're back to being a three saw family now. Not sure that's enough.
> 
> View attachment 654255


Whats the car the saw and trailer are hitched too? I can't imagine a three saw family. I just put a bid in on 25 saws. I think I was a day late. I offered more than the first guy, but the owner told him they had a deal, and he's supposed to pick them up today. If something falls through, I get them. One of them is a Disston DA211 two cylinder, two man saw with a giant Bow Bar. It's the first one I've ever seen.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Same as 3/8 - Stihl suggests a different size than others, and some of us use two different sized files on the same chain depending on how long the cutters are. It's like striped socks - some evil genius marketing guru dreamed up a way to sell more. I reckon I might start a petition to seek a citizens initiated referendum to enact a new KISS law so that manufacturers are penalised for making complicated for the consumer that which could be achieved with ubiquitous design. No more striped socks unless you make 'em yourself. All chains being one size, gauge, type, needing only one file.
> 
> Make engine manufacturers use one of three different type/size of oil filters and air cleaners or they can't sell their engines here.
> Same goes for a bunch of spare parts. There's a good albeit old, book called The Waste Makers warning about the wicked ways of consumerism. Fifty years later we still haven't got the message.





Philbert said:


> 'Pitch' only measures the _average_ spacing of the chain rivets. It says nothing about the height, width, or profile of the cutters. Through the years, there have even been profile differences between same pitch models of Oregon or STIHL chains. So a different file size may make a difference.
> 
> These companies have controlled testing equipment to measure small differences. I was surprised to see Oregon narrow-kerf, low profile chain (Type 90) recommending a slightly larger diameter file than their narrow-kerf chain (Type 91). But I tried it and it did cut better! Oregon rep said that the cutters have different profiles.
> 
> Some people don't notice a difference in their cutting, or prefer a different size than the manufacturer recommends. One advantage of sharpening your won chain is being able to experiment, and then do what you want.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for that info Philbert, it was a surprise to both of us that there was a difference between the brands, but you live and learn I guess.

Cheers mate


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Nice thing about square file is I use the same one for everything … 3/8 and .325!


I will have to do a bit of research on the square file thing, what's the advantage in it over the round file?


----------



## JustJeff

Square file is faster. At least in every video and every thread about it. I’ve never tried it but I’m thinking about it when my round file wears out. Which may be a while, not sure what kind of file it is. It came with an old homelite I picked up and had a homemade handle but it cuts twice as good as the Oregon one I bought. 
Square they say dulls faster so you’ll definitely need 10 saws. Right Mike?


----------



## svk

I didn’t notice any difference between round and square as far as how long it stays sharp.


----------



## svk

Not bad for 45 cc’s


----------



## Erik B

rarefish383 said:


> Whats the car the saw and trailer are hitched too? I can't imagine a three saw family. I just put a bid in on 25 saws. I think I was a day late. I offered more than the first guy, but the owner told him they had a deal, and he's supposed to pick them up today. If something falls through, I get them. One of them is a Disston DA211 two cylinder, two man saw with a giant Bow Bar. It's the first one I've ever seen.


Here are a couple of pics of a bow saw. It needed an external engine to get it started.


----------



## svk

As soon as I throw down one more coffee I’m going to go out and split some of the aspen I cut yesterday. It was 63 earlier on its way to 88 again so I’ll be doing lighter duty tasks once it warms up.


----------



## rarefish383

Erik B said:


> Here are a couple of pics of a bow saw. It needed an external engine to get it started.
> View attachment 654299
> View attachment 654300


That's a pretty nice one! The Disston looks a good bit bigger. I talked to the seller a little while ago and the price is out of my range, so I passed it on to a collector friend. I might still try to get one of the little 3.5 HP Disston Bows, he has 3-4 of them. What model power head is that?


----------



## rarefish383

I just went back and looked and the Bow on the DA211 is a LOT bigger. Wish I had the funds to get in the game for that one.


----------



## MustangMike

In my experience, Square stays sharp just as long as full chisel round.

According to Madsen's website, Full Chisel is 10-15% faster than Semi Chisel, and Square is 10-15% faster than Full Chisel.

IMO, Full is 20% faster than Semi, and Square is 5% faster than Full.

I can sharpen Square just as fast as I can sharpen round, so I don't see any downside to it. If a chain gets rocked, I can have it machine sharpened, then re convert it to square.


----------



## KiwiBro

Serindipity struck and I found a kiwi who has just imported a simington 451c square grinder from baileys. I hope to once and for all answer the question of longevity in kiwi conditions when compared with round ground full chisel. I suspect Mike is right and with the right angles it lasts as well as round ground chisel.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Whats the car


a ford


----------



## svk

It didn’t take me long to get this load but I was sweating bullets out at the log pile in full sun. Going to stack it and then do tasks that are preferably in the shade until it cools off tonight. 

Just about every round in this load challenged me. Lots of knots and wavy grain as compared to the stuff I did last week that was very easy to work with.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> This is the only pic I can post of yesterday in the Adirondacks. Must have cut down about 50 trees so my neighbor can build his cabin. Mostly Hard Maple, White Birch, a few Poplar and some others.
> 
> When you put the saw into Poplar, after cutting a Hard Maple, you think it must be rotten! Did it all with the 261 and the 044. Chris went to use his 460 after running my 044 a bit, and he put it right down and said "you have to sharpen my chain", which I did today. Yesterday, we just used my two saws.
> 
> Both of them went through a few tanks of fuel and were still cutting well.
> 
> I think the Hard Maple up there is harder than the Hard Maple down here. Likely has tighter growth bands.
> 
> We completed the planned work a little earlier than expected, good thing, we were both shot! Went for Dinner and a couple of beers and felt better for the ride home (I was the passenger). We cleared the proposed uphill driveway and the flat area for the cabin. Nothing huge, but about a dozen of the Maple and Birch were between 15 and 20". We bucked logs for a path and Chris moved them with his Kubota.
> 
> Today it rained on and off, so I sharpened saws, cleaned filters, mixed fuel, and took my Grandson to HF for his birthday shopping spree. He was a very happy camper and I got some recovery time!


Nice.
I know what you mean about Poplar. It's so soft.
I was cutting hard Red Oak then back to the Trembling Aspen and it was like I had to watch that I didn't cut too too fast.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> It didn’t take me long to get this load but I was sweating bullets out at the log pile in full sun. Going to stack it and then do tasks that are preferably in the shade until it cools off tonight.
> 
> Just about every round in this load challenged me. Lots of knots and wavy grain as compared to the stuff I did last week that was very easy to work with.
> 
> View attachment 654318


Oak?


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> Not bad for 45 cc’s




She's definitely capable of doing the job, my mate runs one every now and again in the Aussie hard wood we have here and it does the job fine, nice and light saw too which is nice to use for us ol farts.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Oak?


I wish. It’s just aspen. But it’s easy to drive to and load and will rot away if I don’t take it.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> $575 is helping to ease the pain of giving up my first saw.


$499.95 for a new MS311 here, with an 18" bar; so not bad on your _per use_ cost over 10 years (at US pricing)!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> In my experience, Square stays sharp just as long as full chisel round.
> 
> According to Madsen's website, Full Chisel is 10-15% faster than Semi Chisel, and Square is 10-15% faster than Full Chisel.
> 
> IMO, Full is 20% faster than Semi, and Square is 5% faster than Full.
> 
> I can sharpen Square just as fast as I can sharpen round, so I don't see any downside to it. If a chain gets rocked, I can have it machine sharpened, then re convert it to square.


Gosh I almost had him sold on the 10 saws thing before you told the truth!


----------



## turnkey4099

Is it a scrounge if I cut wood I don't want, can't sell, can't give away? Heard over coffee this morning that a neighbor a few miles over the hill had a hybrid poplar blow down. I came back from my usual 4 hour stint at Von's working willow to clean up the area and stopped by. Yep, a big poplar, around 24" dbh down in a crop of garbanzos. Retired couple woking to clean it up (saw just the wife). I asked if they or anyone they knew wanted the wood. Nope. I offered to cut up the log and haul off the wood at my usual horrendous price of "no charge" - I'm in it for the excercise. What I will do with hte wood is a good question. Add it to the willow stock I guess. I have heard it has an unpleasant odor when burned.

I did sell a very small batch of willow for campfire yesterday ($20. I wantednothing but he insisted) Him and daddy will be back for a bigger load later on.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Whats the car the saw and trailer are hitched too?





KiwiBro said:


> a ford



 Back in the day, them's'd be fightin words. 

Joe, that's a 1969 Holden Premier. Bought new by my grandfather and handballed down to my parents when I arrived in 1975. I stole it when I moved out of home 20 years ago. When my grandfather stopped driving in 1997 his Premier only had 40,000kms on the clock. It ended up with my brother who took abysmal care of it and ended up selling it for $400 about 10 years ago . 

In 1999 I worked for a year in the town where my grandparents lived. They were both in the nursing home by then and I would pop in to see them most days. Grandpa's vision wasn't good by then but he was mobile and I'd take them for a drive in his old Premier sometimes. Once I convinced him to sit in the drivers seat and though he obviously couldn't drive it, he did start it up and get to feel the steering wheel and the three-on-the-tree gear stick and you could see it took him way back. They were nice times. 

That car has done very few miles in the last 7 years but has gone 420,000 miles all up. I took a picture when it was about to turn over 400,000. 



I still have it but it needs some restoration work now.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> $499.95 for a new MS311 here, with an 18" bar; so not bad on your _per use_ cost over 10 years (at US pricing)!
> 
> Philbert



Yep, about $430 Murkan I got for a 10 year old saw with three years use. Prolly cut less than 40 cubes (11 cord) in its lifetime. A new 311 costs about $1100 Aussie pesos here.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Is it a scrounge if I cut wood I don't want, can't sell, can't give away? . . . Nope. I offered to cut up the log and haul off the wood at my usual horrendous price of "no charge"



A firewood '_scrounge_' is a '_scrounge_'. Whether or not you are a firewood '_hoarder_' is a topic for a different thread.



turnkey4099 said:


> Heard over coffee this morning that a neighbor a few miles over the hill had a hybrid poplar blow down.


Hear those hybrid poplars get great mileage in the city . . . .

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dont they have regenerative braking?!


----------



## James Miller

New scrounging tool showed up today. Need the stupid double D tool or make my own. Needs adjusted a little. Thank you @chipper1


----------



## bigfellascott

Some pics from yesterdays wood cutting effort, this was a white gum the owner wanted cut up and removed. It's a new property we have access to about 5mins from home, it's got a lot of nice peppermint and gum etc standing that we have been given permission to cut down. we are just working from one end of the property down to the other.

This particular white gum is still green near the base and probably half way up but the tips etc were nice and dry/dead and have been burning those last night, all I can say is WOW boy doesn't it put out some heat, I recon I got 1, 2, 3, 4,5 ,6 deg burns sitting about 2m away from the heater LOL.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 654349
> New scrounging tool showed up today. Need the stupid double D tool or make my own. Needs adjusted a little. Thank you @chipper1



I'd happily run it too James, very nice saw.


----------



## svk

Got over a cord done today, over half of which was humped up a hill and then transported by wheelbarrow where possible. The last big tree was a bear to split as well. Workable enough that it didn’t require noodling except for the crotches but plenty of swings to get things halved. Did I mention it was in the mid 80’s with extreme humidity? I drank an entire pot of coffee this morning and I’m on my third gallon of water now. 








As you can see I’ve been a busy boy. Going to sleep well tonight for sure.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah it was 29/85 today, I wasn’t doing wood today. I even drove by some blocked up trees on the road and didn’t stop. May have to turn in my scrounge card if I don’t smarten up!


----------



## Ryan A

What's up with this white substance on this oak? Free oak tops from the neighbor. Will it dry up and be marketable? Thanks!


----------



## svk

Mold/mildew from being wet. It will dry but the powder may stay on there.


----------



## Ryan A

Thanks! It has been super wet over here on the east coast. Steady rain all last week....this oak is has a super wavy grain. Good work out with the maul.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Some pics from yesterdays wood cutting effort, this was a white gum the owner wanted cut up and removed. It's a new property we have access to about 5mins from home, it's got a lot of nice peppermint and gum etc standing that we have been given permission to cut down. we are just working from one end of the property down to the other.
> 
> This particular white gum is still green near the base and probably half way up but the tips etc were nice and dry/dead and have been burning those last night, all I can say is WOW boy doesn't it put out some heat, I recon I got 1, 2, 3, 4,5 ,6 deg burns sitting about 2m away from the heater LOL.



Great work and pics, BFS!



JustJeff said:


> Yeah it was 29/85 today, I wasn’t doing wood today. I even drove by some blocked up trees on the road and didn’t stop. May have to turn in my scrounge card if I don’t smarten up!



WTF? You drove past blocked up scrounge? Consider this your first and last warning .


----------



## MustangMike

Well, it was 87* F here today. Did light stuff in the morning, sharpen some saws, weed the garden a bit, do some stuff to the house. Then I decide to go for a bike ride, wife would not go due to the heat. I get almost home (about 1 mi away) and I see these guys trying to cut two 30" legs of a Sugar Maple with a top handle saw and a homeowner saw with a 16" bar. They are like trying to cut, and nothing is happing. So I had to stop, tell them they have the wrong tools for the job, and asked if they wanted me to return in about 1/2 hour with some real saws.

So, we agreed I would return, get home, change clothes, pack saws, felt like I was still doing Biathlons! I come back with my MS 710 and a MS 660 (both with 36" bars) and whack the stuff up in almost no time (no pics, they took it away as I cut it, 5 of em). They were very appreciative, but I can't tell you how much fluids I drank after that!

Then: 
One of my local tree guy friends gave me a present today, Red Oak, Black Oak and some Beech.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dinners on ( lamb neck stew)


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Well, it was 87* F here today. Did light stuff in the morning, sharpen some saws, weed the garden a bit, do some stuff to the house. Then I decide to go for a bike ride, wife would not go due to the heat. I get almost home (about 1 mi away) and I see these guys trying to cut two 30" legs of a Sugar Maple with a top handle saw and a homeowner saw with a 16" bar. They are like trying to cut, and nothing is happing. So I had to stop, tell them they have the wrong tools for the job, and asked if they wanted me to return in about 1/2 hour with some real saws.
> 
> So, we agreed I would return, get home, change clothes, pack saws, felt like I was still doing Biathlons! I come back with my MS 710 and a MS 660 (both with 36" bars) and whack the stuff up in almost no time (no pics, they took it away as I cut it, 5 of em). They were very appreciative, but I can't tell you how much fluids I drank after that!
> 
> Then:
> One of my local tree guy friends gave me a present today, Red Oak, Black Oak and some Beech.


How goods that Mike, free firewood dropped at the door, wish that would happen to me!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Well, it was 87* F here today. Did light stuff in the morning, sharpen some saws, weed the garden a bit, do some stuff to the house. Then I decide to go for a bike ride, wife would not go due to the heat. I get almost home (about 1 mi away) and I see these guys trying to cut two 30" legs of a Sugar Maple with a top handle saw and a homeowner saw with a 16" bar. They are like trying to cut, and nothing is happing. So I had to stop, tell them they have the wrong tools for the job, and asked if they wanted me to return in about 1/2 hour with some real saws.
> 
> So, we agreed I would return, get home, change clothes, pack saws, felt like I was still doing Biathlons! I come back with my MS 710 and a MS 660 (both with 36" bars) and whack the stuff up in almost no time (no pics, they took it away as I cut it, 5 of em). They were very appreciative, but I can't tell you how much fluids I drank after that!
> 
> Then:
> One of my local tree guy friends gave me a present today, Red Oak, Black Oak and some Beech.



That's a great day, Mike! I just pulled some stuff out of the garden and set fire to it today. Like you, I also weed in the garden. And watched my footy side smash Adelaide, that made it good, too. 


bigfellascott said:


> Dinners on ( lamb neck stew)



That'd be a Le Creuset on top with some white gum in the stove there, BFS?


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> I wish. It’s just aspen. But it’s easy to drive to and load and will rot away if I don’t take it.


True. But it also makes good kindling and camp fire or fire pit wood.
I have lots now.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a great day, Mike! I just pulled some stuff out of the garden and set fire to it today. Like you, I also weed in the garden. And watched my footy side smash Adelaide, that made it good, too.
> 
> 
> That'd be a Le Creuset on top with some white gum in the stove there, BFS?



Nah Cowboy it's just a K-mart version from memory ($20) does the same job though (have owned Le Creuset) can't see any great difference in the results to be honest, other than the enamel on the outside seems better on the good stuff but that isn't something I was concerned about to be honest, for the $$ it's excellent value ( I have 4 different styles of the K-mart version and all have been excellent so far.


----------



## Marine5068

turnkey4099 said:


> Is it a scrounge if I cut wood I don't want, can't sell, can't give away? Heard over coffee this morning that a neighbor a few miles over the hill had a hybrid poplar blow down. I came back from my usual 4 hour stint at Von's working willow to clean up the area and stopped by. Yep, a big poplar, around 24" dbh down in a crop of garbanzos. Retired couple woking to clean it up (saw just the wife). I asked if they or anyone they knew wanted the wood. Nope. I offered to cut up the log and haul off the wood at my usual horrendous price of "no charge" - I'm in it for the excercise. What I will do with hte wood is a good question. Add it to the willow stock I guess. I have heard it has an unpleasant odor when burned.
> 
> I did sell a very small batch of willow for campfire yesterday ($20. I wantednothing but he insisted) Him and daddy will be back for a bigger load later on.


It makes good craft/woodworking wood, similar to pine in that way.


----------



## Erik B

rarefish383 said:


> That's a pretty nice one! The Disston looks a good bit bigger. I talked to the seller a little while ago and the price is out of my range, so I passed it on to a collector friend. I might still try to get one of the little 3.5 HP Disston Bows, he has 3-4 of them. What model power head is that?


I believe all of the saws this person has are Mall saws. No idea on the model.


----------



## MustangMike

bigfellascott said:


> How goods that Mike, free firewood dropped at the door, wish that would happen to me!



Right now, they are cutting more downed trees around here than they know what to do with, so in some respect I'm doing him a favor by taking it.

Realistically, one hand washes the other. When he drops off a saw to me at 8PM with a broken brake flag, it is ready for him to pick up in the AM, I have brake flags in stock. These guys appreciate stuff like that. Plus, he is just a great guy. I should have taken a pic of his beautiful Red Kenworth Logging Truck! He is real good with that grapple, he could win lots of prizes at the arcade!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

We all seem to have gone hot and humid, same here then torrential rain and thunder storms all night long, had a 30-40 minute spell where the lightning was so close together entire sky was just constantly lit! Thunder showers forecast for next 4 days.


----------



## JustJeff

Looking at the long range here, it’s supposed to be “August” hot for the next 4 days and then cool down for next weekend. My firewood is done for next winter so I’m not touching a stick until it cools a bit. Today my daughter and I are going to try out our boat project and see how bad it leaks.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 654448
> View attachment 654449
> Looking at the long range here, it’s supposed to be “August” hot for the next 4 days and then cool down for next weekend. My firewood is done for next winter so I’m not touching a stick until it cools a bit. Today my daughter and I are going to try out our boat project and see how bad it leaks.


Another beauty there. What make is this one?


----------



## Cody

Scrounging? What is that? Certainly not something to be done in 97 degree weather! NW Iowa and it's still May, late May, but &(^*%*%$#**$#($$%*#*#%(. 

Sorry guys, I don't like heat unless it's coming out of my stove and I can open a window to cool off!!!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Another beauty there. What make is this one?


It’s a sea king. Made by Starcraft I think for Montgomery Wards. Just fixed up a 1971 Johnson 4hp for it but I don’t like it. I have a 6 hp waiting in the father in laws garage that I’m going to go through. Anyways we took it out this morning and it didn’t leak so I call that a win.


----------



## panolo

New arrival to the stable. Made it safe and sound. Thanks @chipper1 !


----------



## LondonNeil

25C and think it was about 75% humidity but it felt more...way more. In the garden with my toddler and 9mo so i grabbed the fiskars and split 8 or 10 rounds of cypress while watching them....eek I was a mess. sweat monster.


----------



## James Miller

panolo said:


> New arrival to the stable. Made it safe and sound. Thanks @chipper1 !View attachment 654515


Wonder if yours was the one going out the same time as my 7910.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Wonder if yours was the one going out the same time as my 7910.



I'm guessing as he said he was shipping two.


----------



## dancan

Well , I've been a little lax in my scrounging lately , work has been busy as all get out and the weather has been a little non cooperative when I wanted to do a bit of scrounging.
Today was a good day , sunny , 61F , a stiff breeze and no black flies so off to the zone I headed to get another load of flat rocks and a bit of wood .
Sorry, dead battery in the phone so no pics but got half a truck load of rocks and a half load of dead standing and blown down spruce [emoji3]


----------



## dancan

After supper I decided to buck up the load of wood that I got the other weekend


----------



## MNGuns

Product of my latest scrounge. Local contractor had a bunch of tops pulled together on his lot. Between this pile of boiler wood and what I added to my sale pile I figure close to six full cord.


----------



## cantoo

I cut down some cedar logs to band mill and make some benches out of. Went to a sale or two and bought some stuff, bunch of tires, 4/1 bucket and a big mower to repair and resell (someday). If you look at the picture of my grandson sitting on the bench you will notice a nice ball pien hammer beside his foot. 5 minutes after I took that picture he used the ball end to antique that new freshly sanded cedar bench. The new owners ( my Aunt and Uncle) loved the bench and the story that came with it. Logs were from the bush that my family used to own.


----------



## crowbuster

Cody said:


> Scrounging? What is that? Certainly not something to be done in 97 degree weather! NW Iowa and it's still May, late May, but &(^*%*%$#**$#($$%*#*#%(.
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't like heat unless it's coming out of my stove and I can open a window to cool off!!!



Like I tell folks anymore, I can add clothes to stay warm but cant take off enough to stay cool when it's that dang hot


----------



## svk

Hard to believe that I’m going to need to don a sweatshirt soon considering how hot and humid it was earlier. I guess the humidity makes warmer weather feel warmer and colder weather feel colder.


----------



## Huskybill

Put a temperature magnetic gauge on the woodstove and another one on the stove pipe. You can use the damper on the stove to regulate the heat in the stove and the damper on the stove pipe to regulate how much heat goes up the chimney to prevent making creosote. Usually 250/300 degrees of heat going up the pipe. And run the stove at 350/375/400 degrees. You can save on the wood consumption and still get good heat. Warmer nights run the stove at 350.

I laugh when I think about how many guys wanted to cut wood with me. When they found out about the hard work they were gone.


----------



## MustangMike

Attended a Memorial Service at the Fish + Game Club, built a 15' long rack for firewood, and installed (in concrete) the uprights for a gate in the fence to access the logs in my back lot. (The fence I initially installed across the back to keep the dogs in the yard was solid).


----------



## MustangMike

Got cool enough late in the afternoon that I needed to put long sleeves on. Rain was predicted, and it felt like it would rain, but it never did. Guess I may have to water the garden!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Whats the car the saw and trailer are hitched too? I can't imagine a three saw family. I just put a bid in on 25 saws. I think I was a day late. I offered more than the first guy, but the owner told him they had a deal, and he's supposed to pick them up today. If something falls through, I get them. One of them is a Disston DA211 two cylinder, two man saw with a giant Bow Bar. It's the first one I've ever seen.


Joe was that the 2 lots of saws the guy had in Delalware?


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged some apple today. Standing with the bark off. Probably take this to the guy at work and trade for whatever he decides to smoke next.


----------



## Marine5068

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 654448
> View attachment 654449
> Looking at the long range here, it’s supposed to be “August” hot for the next 4 days and then cool down for next weekend. My firewood is done for next winter so I’m not touching a stick until it cools a bit. Today my daughter and I are going to try out our boat project and see how bad it leaks.


Looks nice.
I have a 15' Princecraft with small leaks I need to seal up some seams.
Anyone ever do this? Seal aluminum boat seams? What the best way? 
Maybe that liquid metal stuff?


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> 25C and think it was about 75% humidity but it felt more...way more. In the garden with my toddler and 9mo so i grabbed the fiskars and split 8 or 10 rounds of cypress while watching them....eek I was a mess. sweat monster.


It got hot hot here too....and humid.
Today is 29C here today and feels like 36C with 55% humidity.
Was pretty soaked after cutting and moving the big Oak rounds I am still working.
I'll do more wood later on in early eve when it cools down.
I still have a lot of tiny trees to drop by the weekend.
I even saw some Ironwood to fell.
But now it's time to go get an Ice Cap and put the fan on the dog.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> I cut down some cedar logs to band mill and make some benches out of. Went to a sale or two and bought some stuff, bunch of tires, 4/1 bucket and a big mower to repair and resell (someday). If you look at the picture of my grandson sitting on the bench you will notice a nice ball pien hammer beside his foot. 5 minutes after I took that picture he used the ball end to antique that new freshly sanded cedar bench. The new owners ( my Aunt and Uncle) loved the bench and the story that came with it. Logs were from the bush that my family used to own.
> View attachment 654563
> View attachment 654564
> View attachment 654565
> View attachment 654566
> View attachment 654567


Been busy I see.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> I cut down some cedar logs to band mill and make some benches out of. Went to a sale or two and bought some stuff, bunch of tires, 4/1 bucket and a big mower to repair and resell (someday). If you look at the picture of my grandson sitting on the bench you will notice a nice ball pien hammer beside his foot. 5 minutes after I took that picture he used the ball end to antique that new freshly sanded cedar bench. The new owners ( my Aunt and Uncle) loved the bench and the story that came with it. Logs were from the bush that my family used to own.
> View attachment 654563
> View attachment 654564
> View attachment 654565
> View attachment 654566
> View attachment 654567


Your BSM looks fairly new. Woodmizer?


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 654676
> Scrounged some apple today. Standing with the bark off. Probably take this to the guy at work and trade for whatever he decides to smoke next.


Apple makes great firewood. I cut a small, live apple tree down for a buddy last week. Its still in my trailer but will get blocked and split soon.


----------



## Marine5068

This week I'm going next door to take down a medium sized Maple tree that neighbor wants gone.
Its dead or almost dead and has a few deep Pecker wounds in it. I imagine by the size of the large holes that the Piliated peckers around here have found some carpenter ants.
I'll try and get some pics or video of it dropping and blocked.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Looks nice.
> I have a 15' Princecraft with small leaks I need to seal up some seams.
> Anyone ever do this? Seal aluminum boat seams? What the best way?
> Maybe that liquid metal stuff?


Scrub it good with a wire brush then soap and water. I’ve had best luck with RTV silicon. You need something that flexes with the metal.


----------



## James Miller

Marine5068 said:


> Apple makes great firewood. I cut a small, live apple tree down for a buddy last week. Its still in my trailer but will get blocked and split soon.


That's just some dead limbs off the big ones in the back yard. The small one is probably 16" at the base and the bigger of the two is 20 or better. There slowly dieing but the Pits like to lay in the shade and eat the apples when they fall so we let them stand for now.


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> Looks nice.
> I have a 15' Princecraft with small leaks I need to seal up some seams.
> Anyone ever do this? Seal aluminum boat seams? What the best way?
> Maybe that liquid metal stuff?


3M 5200 is a good sealant. I have also used JB Weld on leaky rivets. Silicone is corrosive to aluminum.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MIG welder?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Camping at my wife's cousins farm on the weekend. Did a bit of scrounging for the fire place, one fire to cook the lamb roast, one fire to keep warm.
He's a doctor by day and bought 100 acres on the south coast a couple of years ago. I had the 550xp, he has an MS 231 and MS 391. I gave him a go of the 550, he liked it.


----------



## dancan

I got a call from Paul , the developer that's given me access to his lands and gets me to cut lots this evening [emoji3]
Looks like I'll have a lot to clear as soon as they define the boundaries. 
Not much on this lot but it's on it 15 minutes from home .
Paul looked at me and said , "There's not much on this lot so let me know how much and I'll pay you but since I know how much you hate to waste wood , slash the junk at 4' , buck what you want at 8' and I'll pile the 8 footers off to the side so you can pick it up."
I like working for guys like Paul [emoji16]


----------



## cantoo

Marine5068, it's a Woodland Mills HM130, cuts about to a 30" x 16' long log. I bought it last year but have only used it a few times. Just too hard to find time. The actual cutting is easy, getting ready to cut takes a lot of time. I peel the cedar in the bush to keep the mess away. I've only played on a couple of ash trees so far. Live edge is a big think right now so when I get time I plan to cut a bunch up. Been saving some of the bigger trees and the weird stuff for the mill. One of work customers just had two shelves installed in the house. Shelves are about 10" wide x 9' long, oil "stained" and Catalpa wood... Around $2300 installed. I just about died when he told me.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Paul looked at me and said , "There's not much on this lot so let me know how much and I'll pay you[emoji16]



He pays you to do what you want to do anyway, and you get to keep the scrounge. Can't beat that .


----------



## MustangMike

I never had a problem using silicon on Aluminum, made a patch for an Aluminum Valve cover on the 427 Ford Motor with silicon, it never leaked.

It is always fun to compare pro saws to homeowner ones. Yesterday, at the fish + game club, I let a guy (who has a homeowner Husky) run my ported 261 and 360. His eyes almost popped out of his head and he thanked me profusely for bringing my saws. There is nothing like having the right equipment.


----------



## James Miller

coworker sent this home with me today. He said the carb needs adjusted but it runs. I'm gona fire it up when the kid takes a nap. If all seems ok I'll tune it and give it the 490s spot on the truck for leadfarmers GTG.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> slash the junk at 4'


can you leave the 4' junk wherever and how does he deal with it? Burn, chip, dump, pile up to slowly rot down, or? Can you leave the 8'ers where you bucked them and he fishes them out for you?

Nice going.


----------



## JustJeff

gluvit is also a great product for aluminum boats.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I never had a problem using silicon on Aluminum, made a patch for an Aluminum Valve cover on the 427 Ford Motor with silicon, it never leaked.
> 
> It is always fun to compare pro saws to homeowner ones. Yesterday, at the fish + game club, I let a guy (who has a homeowner Husky) run my ported 261 and 360. His eyes almost popped out of his head and he thanked me profusely for bringing my saws. There is nothing like having the right equipment.


Me either on the silicone. 

Yes it’s funny to see someone try a ported saw who thinks a larger HO saw is fast.


----------



## muddstopper

Doing a search about repairing alum boats, it seems gluvit isnt a good option. I dont know why, just reading. Anyways, it seems the preferred product is called 5200 seam sealer. Dont know anything about that product either, just passing info I have read.

Reason I was searched for this info was because my alum boat was getting water in it and I though it must have a crack somewhere. My boat is welded, not riveted. Turns out my transponder for the fish finder was mounted to low and while on plane, water was splashing over the back of the transom. I havent raised the transponder yet since now I know where the water is coming from, it has taken a back seat to my fishing time.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Me either on the silicone.
> 
> Yes it’s funny to see someone try a ported saw who thinks a larger HO saw is fast.


And/or a properly sharpened chain for the first time.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 654826
> coworker sent this home with me today. He said the carb needs adjusted but it runs. I'm gona fire it up when the kid takes a nap. If all seems ok I'll tune it and give it the 490s spot on the truck for leadfarmers GTG.


Always nice to have a little red in the mix. I plan on bringing one of these two. Probably the 24" because the 36" has a leak in the fuel tank, and I already set it on fire once. I pulled the starter and it backfired through the muffler and set the asphalt on fire where it leaked a little puddle.









Let me know when the kid goes down for a nap, I'll fire mine up, and wake him up from here.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Always nice to have a little red in the mix. I plan on bringing one of these two. Probably the 24" because the 36" has a leak in the fuel tank, and I already set it on fire once. I pulled the starter and it backfired through the muffler and set the asphalt on fire where it leaked a little puddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the kid goes down for a nap, I'll fire mine up, and wake him up from here.


The saw started and ran about 5 seconds then died and wouldn' start again. Guess I'll go threw the carb tomorrow and try to figure out how to check spark. No plug wire on this saw never seen one like it.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> can you leave the 4' junk wherever and how does he deal with it? Burn, chip, dump, pile up to slowly rot down, or? Can you leave the 8'ers where you bucked them and he fishes them out for you?
> 
> Nice going.



After I cut the driveway , house and septic field he comes in with an excavator and grubs off the lot , the lots that are just up the road from home get grubbed off and just trucked off to his pit to fill in some low areas , this one is further away so he's going to dig a pit on this lot because he'll need the material for road and landscape .
When I cut lots for Paul I try to clump the "Save" wood in piles so that it's easy for him or his operator to spot and pile up to the side .


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> He pays you to do what you want to do anyway, and you get to keep the scrounge. Can't beat that .



Paul knows that I'm thankful for the access to the lands that he owns and knows that I'll cut a lot at no charge for repayment .
Ultimately Paul knows that if he does pay me on a few lots it really cost him nothing because the home buyer pays in the end .
He knows that when he calls I say yes even if it needs to be done tomorrow and it get's done and has refereed me to some of his customers .

Besides , it'll be a cold day before Pioneerguy600 or I let another scrounger in that's not a close friend of ours into our private reserve 
I know that sounds greedy but I have to protect what I have access to even if it's not mine .


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Paul knows that I'm thankful for the access to the lands that he owns and knows that I'll cut a lot at no charge for repayment .
> Ultimately Paul knows that if he does pay me on a few lots it really cost him nothing because the home buyer pays in the end .
> He knows that when he calls I say yes even if it needs to be done tomorrow and it get's done and has refereed me to some of his customers .
> 
> Besides , it'll be a cold day before Pioneerguy600 or I let another scrounger in that's not a close friend of ours into our private reserve
> I know that sounds greedy but I have to protect what I have access to even if it's not mine .


Not greedy, self preservation.


----------



## coryj

Took off work to fish last Thursday and the local tree company delivered a care package. Delivered right to the house, can't beat that.

I managed 15 and my buddy managed 18 fishing the smoke hole section of the south branch of the Potomac in wv.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Scrub it good with a wire brush then soap and water. I’ve had best luck with RTV silicon. You need something that flexes with the metal.


Thanks. I'll try that.
Just have to find out exactly where the leak is now.


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> Marine5068, it's a Woodland Mills HM130, cuts about to a 30" x 16' long log. I bought it last year but have only used it a few times. Just too hard to find time. The actual cutting is easy, getting ready to cut takes a lot of time. I peel the cedar in the bush to keep the mess away. I've only played on a couple of ash trees so far. Live edge is a big think right now so when I get time I plan to cut a bunch up. Been saving some of the bigger trees and the weird stuff for the mill. One of work customers just had two shelves installed in the house. Shelves are about 10" wide x 9' long, oil "stained" and Catalpa wood... Around $2300 installed. I just about died when he told me.


Its a nice Mill, that's for sure. I thought it looked pretty new.
If I lived near by I'd be over at your place milling as much as I could...lol.
He really paid someone that much for two slabs into shelves ?
There are lots of guys near me selling live edge slabs. Some pieces are not so great looking in my opinion.
I think they sell most 6-8 footers and about 24" wide x 2" thick hardwood slabs for around $150-$250 a slab from what I've seen.
I've seen the kits in Lowe's for making your own too. They had Eastern White Pine 2" slabs cut into 4' and 6' lengths for about $150 for the 6's. They also had the steel table legs there with them.
As a welder and metal worker, I was thinking of making some cool tables and shelves to put up for sale.
But I only have the 28" CSM right now, but I can dream of something like yours...lol.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Thanks. I'll try that.
> Just have to find out exactly where the leak is now.


Dry the boat out in the hot sun. Put it in the water and wait for the drip. Or you could partially fill the boat with water and wait to see where it leaks out.


----------



## svk

Just got done grilling burgers last night and it went from hot and sunny to cool and windy. A major storm came through and we got .6 of rain but the north end of the storm that stretched 250 Miles was literally 1/4 mile south of us. Lots of electrical outages and trees down elsewhere. My in laws had a 20 something inch spruce uproot in their front yard and the top us resting on their roof. They are hoping to get an insurance claim so didn’t want me to clean it up for them. I’m not sure the damages but I offered and they declined knowing I’m not available after today. Hot, humid, and buggy. Driving to Minneapolis for work tomorrow will be a treat.


----------



## Cowboy254

coryj said:


> Took off work to fish last Thursday and the local tree company delivered a care package. Delivered right to the house, can't beat that.
> 
> I managed 15 and my buddy managed 18 fishing the smoke hole section of the south branch of the Potomac in wv.



Great day!


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Not greedy, self preservation.



But he's hogging all the spruce! Spose we'll just have to make do with hardwood.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Just got done grilling burgers last night and it went from hot and sunny to cool and windy. A major storm came through and we got .6 of rain but the north end of the storm that stretched 250 Miles was literally 1/4 mile south of us. Lots of electrical outages and trees down elsewhere. My in laws had a 20 something inch spruce uproot in their front yard and the top us resting on their roof. They are hoping to get an insurance claim so didn’t want me to clean it up for them. I’m not sure the damages but I offered and they declined knowing I’m not available after today. Hot, humid, and buggy. Driving to Minneapolis for work tomorrow will be a treat.


Flooding every where around me. Man I worked with for years lost his wife in a mudslide in Tryon NC. Had 2 tv reporters killed when a tree fell on their vehicle, in same area. Downtown Asheville under water. More rain called for the next couple days. I did catch a break in the rain and got my grass mowed today. I have a garden somewhere hidden in the weeds. I know its somewhere inside the new fence, just not sure what kind of varmits are also hidden in the jungle. I thought about going fishing, but the boat ramp is hidden under water. Could just pull into the parking lot and unhook I guess, or cast from the sidewalk. fishing ought to be good, they have opened the flood gates at Chatuge dam up stream. I will bet there are a lot of big fish getting dumped into Hiawasse lake from Chatuge. Been looking for it to flood the river bottoms below my house, so far it hasnt gotten that high. If it gets high enough to flood me, everybody else has already had a bad day.


----------



## dancan

muddstopper said:


> Flooding every where around me. Man I worked with for years lost his wife in a mudslide in Tryon NC. Had 2 tv reporters killed when a tree fell on their vehicle, in same area. Downtown Asheville under water. More rain called for the next couple days. I did catch a break in the rain and got my grass mowed today. I have a garden somewhere hidden in the weeds. I know its somewhere inside the new fence, just not sure what kind of varmits are also hidden in the jungle. I thought about going fishing, but the boat ramp is hidden under water. Could just pull into the parking lot and unhook I guess, or cast from the sidewalk. fishing ought to be good, they have opened the flood gates at Chatuge dam up stream. I will bet there are a lot of big fish getting dumped into Hiawasse lake from Chatuge. Been looking for it to flood the river bottoms below my house, so far it hasnt gotten that high. If it gets high enough to flood me, everybody else has already had a bad day.



Can't like that , stay safe and dry !


----------



## Cody

muddstopper said:


> Flooding every where around me. Man I worked with for years lost his wife in a mudslide in Tryon NC. Had 2 tv reporters killed when a tree fell on their vehicle, in same area. Downtown Asheville under water. More rain called for the next couple days. I did catch a break in the rain and got my grass mowed today. I have a garden somewhere hidden in the weeds. I know its somewhere inside the new fence, just not sure what kind of varmits are also hidden in the jungle. I thought about going fishing, but the boat ramp is hidden under water. Could just pull into the parking lot and unhook I guess, or cast from the sidewalk. fishing ought to be good, they have opened the flood gates at Chatuge dam up stream. I will bet there are a lot of big fish getting dumped into Hiawasse lake from Chatuge. Been looking for it to flood the river bottoms below my house, so far it hasnt gotten that high. If it gets high enough to flood me, everybody else has already had a bad day.



I kind of feel like an ass now complaining about the weather here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea we been lucky. That hurricane is just hanging out over places flooding everything.


----------



## MustangMike

Since I just got "paid" for fixing a MS 460 by being given two parts saws (a 460 and an 046) I am now up to 7 sets of 046/460 cases, 4 tank handles (3 are 046), and 3 cylinders (one has a few broken fins, but I think I'll use it anyway). I may not remove one of the jugs, as the piston seems OK and it has good compression.

The other two are both Mahle, one a D jug, and one a Hemi. I plan to do some measurements for comparison, but the most obvious difference from just eyeballing both of them is the shape of the intake port. The Hemi jug has some broken fins and transfer, the D jug is near pristine. The saw it was attached to was not, so I'm please the cylinder was OK. Muff bolts were "Allen" style instead of T-27, so I feared the jug was not original, but it was. The muffler did not have a cover, but the factory hole on the back half is huge!

I'm really looking forward to putting this D jug on a saw and getting it running. Plan to thin or delete the gasket, and give it a timing advance. Yea, I know, like I need anther saw … but it's a D jug!!! SN started with 136.


----------



## rarefish383

The rain looks like it's going on forever. If you haven't seen the news clips of Ellicot City MD, do a search. I live about 20 miles from there, it's an old historic town, beautiful little town. A couple years ago they had major flooding, destroyed several historic houses. Last week they had 6 inches of rain and had major flooding again, one rescue worker missing. The town has been there since the 1770's. The local zoning folks let them put in golf courses and pave over fields and woods, and now can't figure out why everything is washing away.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> The rain looks like it's going on forever. If you haven't seen the news clips of Ellicot City MD, do a search. I live about 20 miles from there, it's an old historic town, beautiful little town. A couple years ago they had major flooding, destroyed several historic houses. Last week they had 6 inches of rain and had major flooding again, one rescue worker missing. The town has been there since the 1770's. The local zoning folks let them put in golf courses and pave over fields and woods, and now can't figure out why everything is washing away.



I have been watching this on the news. Mention was made of the developement taking place around the town. I have seen similar around here. the developers know they have to do something with water and have no problem turning it onto someone else. A few years ago A developer put in a road and built a bunch of houses on top of the mountain behind my wifes farm. I didnt think much about it until I was walking in the woods at the back of the property. There was huge stumps, mud, brush and all kinds of trash that had washed into the trail. I followed the wash and saw where the developer had built a road right up the center of a ridge and had turned all the water down onto my wifes farm. Needless to say that went over like a barrel of fishhooks. It took a few calls to the State Soil and Water before I could get the developer to clean up his mess. He had to come in with trackhoes and carry all those stumps and trash off the property. He also had togo back and redo his ditches to divert the water back onto his own property. Same developer thought it would be alright to cut a bunch of trees on our property to open up "Views", for potential buyers. That backfired on him also. NC allows $600 for every tree cut, even if no bigger than the size of your finger. He learned an expensive lesson on that one.

I could tell several tales of things I have seen developers do/still do, if they think they can get away with it. Their goal is to put money in their pocket and to heck with everyone down stream.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I have been watching this on the news. Mention was made of the developement taking place around the town. I have seen similar around here. the developers know they have to do something with water and have no problem turning it onto someone else. A few years ago A developer put in a road and built a bunch of houses on top of the mountain behind my wifes farm. I didnt think much about it until I was walking in the woods at the back of the property. There was huge stumps, mud, brush and all kinds of trash that had washed into the trail. I followed the wash and saw where the developer had built a road right up the center of a ridge and had turned all the water down onto my wifes farm. Needless to say that went over like a barrel of fishhooks. It took a few calls to the State Soil and Water before I could get the developer to clean up his mess. He had to come in with trackhoes and carry all those stumps and trash off the property. He also had togo back and redo his ditches to divert the water back onto his own property. Same developer thought it would be alright to cut a bunch of trees on our property to open up "Views", for potential buyers. That backfired on him also. NC allows $600 for every tree cut, even if no bigger than the size of your finger. He learned an expensive lesson on that one.
> 
> I could tell several tales of things I have seen developers do/still do, if they think they can get away with it. Their goal is to put money in their pocket and to heck with everyone down stream.


Yeah, they don't care. My buddy had a big golf course put in behind his mom's place. They had a nice stream running through her property. After a couple years there were no fish or plants in the stream. Then one Easter Sunday, John called, his mom had a big White Oak on the edge of the stream blow over on her garden. It was all washed out on the stream side. We cut everything off the garden, piled the brush, bucked the stump back off the garden. A couple days later John called laughing, the stump had sat back up like a totem pole. A couple days after that, he called PO'ed. A University of MD student doing tests on fish and animal life in the stream turned us in to DNR for "cutting" trees on wet lands. Forester came out and I met him. Showed him the dents and divots from where the tree fell, and told him before we could finish cleaning up the stump sat back up. He laughed. I asked why they were so worried about one tree in a wet land, but didn't care less about all of the chemicals and trash running down from the golf course. He said that the student was still young enough to care, the golf course could care less. The golf course couldn't compete with the big courses and went out of business about 10 years ago. The stream is almost as nice as I remember it as kids.


----------



## muddstopper

Wet lands are a pretty big thing around here too. I can agree up to a point, but some of the things that are being done in the name of wetlands just blows my mind. they built a new road next to me, took part of my property to build it. There is a 900ft long box covert where there was supposed to be a bridge. I guess it was cheaper to buy property to mitagate the wetlands destroyed than it was to just build the bridge. They bought a small farm not far from me and dug and trenched the fields turning them into a swamp. Nothing there now but skeeters and brairs. Not sure I agree with the mitigation provided for the land they destroyed to build the road. 

Power company built a new substation in the middle of a field next to the river. When they finished they turned the area around it into a swamp. They put their drain pipes under the driveway up so high the water cant drain out. It is now a wetland.

Soil and Water came out with a program where they would drill wells and put in holding tanks for watering livestock. All the landowner had to do was sign up and allow them to fence their field off the creeks. Lots of farmers signed up and thought they where getting a good deal, until one of the farmers wanted to put a driveway across his creek so he could get to his pastures on the other side of the creek. He didnt realize he had signed his rights away to any land that laid between the creek fences that Soil and Water had put up. 

Lots of shady dealing going on when it comes to wetlands and water rights.


----------



## muddstopper

Lets se if this will show up, 18,600cuft per sec of water.
https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/1001882266166091777
That worked so here is another 5300cuftpersec on the river in front of my house
https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/1002196314426433536
and another,
https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/1001874535602380801


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Flooding every where around me. Man I worked with for years lost his wife in a mudslide in Tryon NC. Had 2 tv reporters killed when a tree fell on their vehicle, in same area. Downtown Asheville under water. More rain called for the next couple days. I did catch a break in the rain and got my grass mowed today. I have a garden somewhere hidden in the weeds. I know its somewhere inside the new fence, just not sure what kind of varmits are also hidden in the jungle. I thought about going fishing, but the boat ramp is hidden under water. Could just pull into the parking lot and unhook I guess, or cast from the sidewalk. fishing ought to be good, they have opened the flood gates at Chatuge dam up stream. I will bet there are a lot of big fish getting dumped into Hiawasse lake from Chatuge. Been looking for it to flood the river bottoms below my house, so far it hasnt gotten that high. If it gets high enough to flood me, everybody else has already had a bad day.


My friends on Black Mountain are high and dry, but several roads below them are washed out, so they are stuck high and dry.


----------



## KiwiBro

Guys have gone to jail here and/or been fined heavily for destroying wetlands to pull out "highly valuable" (no, really, really, highly valuable, seriously) ancient swamp Kauri logs. We even had an attempted assassination of a key witness on his way to court to testify against such an alleged pirate. Rather than jail time, I'd rather just cut their arms and legs off, and confiscate all their gear and make them remortgage their homes to pay the medical bills.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Guys have gone to jail here and/or been fined heavily for destroying wetlands to pull out "highly valuable" (no, really, really, highly valuable, seriously) ancient swamp Kauri logs. We even had an attempted assassination of a key witness on his way to court to testify against such an alleged pirate. Rather than jail time, I'd rather just cut their arms and legs off, and confiscate all their gear and make them remortgage their homes to pay the medical bills.



Surely you'd pardon them if they could then ride a unicycle without a seat backwards through the mountain bike park while playing a flute? Gotta give them at least half a chance.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> My friends on Black Mountain are high and dry, but several roads below them are washed out, so they are stuck high and dry.


It has just been a few short years ago that similar flooding occured in Black mnt. On the railroad going down Old Fort Mnt is where one of my co-workers got killed in the mudslide that shut the railroad down for several days. I was about a hour away from being the guy that would have been doing what he was doing when he got killed. I was told that they have another slide right now in the exact same place. There is also a big slide that has interstate 40 shut down right at the Old Fort exit. They had to wake up the entire town to evacuate for flash flooding just the other night. I have also seen pics of Asheville at Biltmore Village where the roads where closed and water in the shops. 

I am waiting on my Brother to send me a pic of what looks like a water spout right outside my back door. I'll post it when I get it. I dont know how I missed seeing it, I was in my shop when the storm came and had walked back into the house. Had to of happend right after I got inside.


----------



## muddstopper

My house is just to the left in this picture, about 200 yards from the road


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Wet lands are a pretty big thing around here too. I can agree up to a point, but some of the things that are being done in the name of wetlands just blows my mind. they built a new road next to me, took part of my property to build it. There is a 900ft long box covert where there was supposed to be a bridge. I guess it was cheaper to buy property to mitagate the wetlands destroyed than it was to just build the bridge. They bought a small farm not far from me and dug and trenched the fields turning them into a swamp. Nothing there now but skeeters and brairs. Not sure I agree with the mitigation provided for the land they destroyed to build the road.
> 
> Power company built a new substation in the middle of a field next to the river. When they finished they turned the area around it into a swamp. They put their drain pipes under the driveway up so high the water cant drain out. It is now a wetland.
> 
> Soil and Water came out with a program where they would drill wells and put in holding tanks for watering livestock. All the landowner had to do was sign up and allow them to fence their field off the creeks. Lots of farmers signed up and thought they where getting a good deal, until one of the farmers wanted to put a driveway across his creek so he could get to his pastures on the other side of the creek. He didnt realize he had signed his rights away to any land that laid between the creek fences that Soil and Water had put up.
> 
> Lots of shady dealing going on when it comes to wetlands and water rights.


I agree there are shady and plain stoopid people and they tend to gravitate to alphabet agencies and other seemingly unaccountable organisations. Or they just go rouge in a private capacity like some of the contractors here chasing swamp Kauri.


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## JustJeff

muddstopper said:


> My house is just to the left in this picture, about 200 yards from the road


Is it still there?


----------



## muddstopper

Oh yeah, Nothing but a little wind and hard rain. I looked it up, the formation is called a scud. Basicly it is just a cloud formation moving under the main storm. No rotation, so no real wind. Still wish I had seen it first hand instead of a picture. Of course it was pouring rain and I was making a mad dash for the house about the time it was passing by.

Just checked, the Scud pic was taken at 3:15pm, I posted a pic of the rain in my revamping splitter thread at 3:14pm. I just missed getting the scud in my own picture as the view is in the same direction, just a different angle


----------



## Marine5068

Huskybill said:


> Put a temperature magnetic gauge on the woodstove and another one on the stove pipe. You can use the damper on the stove to regulate the heat in the stove and the damper on the stove pipe to regulate how much heat goes up the chimney to prevent making creosote. Usually 250/300 degrees of heat going up the pipe. And run the stove at 350/375/400 degrees. You can save on the wood consumption and still get good heat. Warmer nights run the stove at 350.
> 
> I laugh when I think about how many guys wanted to cut wood with me. When they found out about the hard work they were gone.


I do that. 
I just have the one burn indicator on the 8" black stove pipe coming from my woodstove. It's mounted the suggested 18" above the stove top and tells me what temp my pipe is at. 
I have the pipe damper right above it and can open or close it to adjust but hardly ever need to. 
The stove air intake gets opened to start the burn the when burn indicator is centered, it gets turned down. I run it at about 350*-500* C
Saves me a ton of wood that way with my newer Drolet HT2000 EPA stove. It can handle splits up to 22" long too. It's a XL stove and has a large blower fan that works really good.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 654349
> New scrounging tool showed up today. Need the stupid double D tool or make my own. Needs adjusted a little. Thank you @chipper1


Nice saw James .
I was going to send a PM since I hadn't heard from you in there or the GMT and then saw your post in here .
Hope your enjoying it.
Don't forget that's a limited coil in it.
Also I've had two of the 7910's that were shipped to me act funny for a bit after being shipped to me. They were both running very fat, something to do with the tank vent is the best I've been able to figure out, only lasted a short time like less than a half a tank.
Your welcome.


panolo said:


> New arrival to the stable. Made it safe and sound. Thanks @chipper1 !View attachment 654515


Nice saw panolo .


James Miller said:


> Wonder if yours was the one going out the same time as my 7910.


Yes sir, but there was and are others too.


panolo said:


> I'm guessing as he said he was shipping two.


Yep .


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> Scrounging? What is that? Certainly not something to be done in 97 degree weather! NW Iowa and it's still May, late May, but &(^*%*%$#**$#($$%*#*#%(.
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't like heat unless it's coming out of my stove and I can open a window to cool off!!!



I'm with you Cody .
I'm not into this hot weather, 50-60 works fine for me, and if it's gonna rain it might as well be 25 and snowing so I can at least do something outside.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Looks nice.
> I have a 15' Princecraft with small leaks I need to seal up some seams.
> Anyone ever do this? Seal aluminum boat seams? What the best way?
> Maybe that liquid metal stuff?


Try a little flex shot, but wait there's more.
This has to be one of their greatest commercials, I like the cannon ball going through the boat .


----------



## nighthunter

@chipper1 to the scrounge department, just wanted to let you know I took a turn to the dark side and I'm impressed


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> @chipper1 to the scrounge department, just wanted to let you know I took a turn to the dark side and I'm impressed View attachment 655343


That's awesome, congrats!
That's one saw I would really like to have, be a great lightweight saw with a plenty of power for a 20" in hardwood without jumping up to a 70cc saw.
Those flippy caps sure are nice aren't they.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, congrats!
> That's one saw I would really like to have, be a great lightweight saw with a plenty of power for a 20" in hardwood without jumping up to a 70cc saw.
> Those flippy caps sure are nice aren't they.


its mine for the day only,and thankfully it's a brilliant saw when it runs,it's probably my fault that it floods very easy as I'm so used to having stihls in my hands


----------



## woodchip rookie

Its hard to flood an AT Husky if you know how to run them correctly. When the saw is already warm/primed and you restart, turn the choke on to set the high idle then turn the choke back off but leave the high idle on(by not pulling the trigger) Start saw. Pop trigger to release the high idle off.


----------



## rarefish383

You guys, I just can't imagine going below 70cc's. I turned 62 back in March and decided my 100CC Super 1050 was starting to get a little heavy, after bucking up a couple of 30" Oak logs, so I dropped down to my 99CC Mac 550. A little lighter and much lower on the ear splitting level. To be honest, my litmus test for buying saws, for about 10 years now, has been 70CC's or bigger, and 24" bar or bigger. I've kind of been wanting a Homelite Super EZ, since that's what we used as climbing saws back in the 70's. I started buying little Homelites a couple months ago, picked up a Super 2 in case with paper work for $15. a Super EZ for $2, and a 150 Automatic for $5, and with a basic clean up, they all ran great. Been having a blast playing with them.I'll be taking my newest 1050 and the 150 Automatic to Leadfarmers GTG this weekend. I hope someone can get a couple video's. I don't even count the Orange saws under my 68 Cuda, except the 08S. Who can argue with a 50CC saw pulling 404 chain.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Try a little flex shot, but wait there's more.
> This has to be one of their greatest commercials, I like the cannon ball going through the boat .



That cannon shot is great.
Wish I could do that to the boss's car...lol.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, I just can't imagine going below 70cc's. I turned 62 back in March and decided my 100CC Super 1050 was starting to get a little heavy, after bucking up a couple of 30" Oak logs, so I dropped down to my 99CC Mac 550. A little lighter and much lower on the ear splitting level. To be honest, my litmus test for buying saws, for about 10 years now, has been 70CC's or bigger, and 24" bar or bigger. I've kind of been wanting a Homelite Super EZ, since that's what we used as climbing saws back in the 70's. I started buying little Homelites a couple months ago, picked up a Super 2 in case with paper work for $15. a Super EZ for $2, and a 150 Automatic for $5, and with a basic clean up, they all ran great. Been having a blast playing with them.I'll be taking my newest 1050 and the 150 Automatic to Leadfarmers GTG this weekend. I hope someone can get a couple video's. I don't even count the Orange saws under my 68 Cuda, except the 08S. Who can argue with a 50CC saw pulling 404 chain.


You old guys, I can't imagine running a 50cc saw that weighs as much as a comparable 90cc saw which will also pull a 20"404 just fine .
I do think they are the heaviest "top handle" saw made .
I do like the old saws though, lots of cool factor, but I've had to refuse a few that folks wanted to drop off to give me, one guy was upset I said no. Once I get a barn built I may get a few to mess around with, but an old saw to me is a 2.. series or an 0.. series saw.
I will say many of those old beasts are indestructible and from what I've read the 08s is one of those,  for a product that lasts.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, I just can't imagine going below 70cc's. I turned 62 back in March and decided my 100CC Super 1050 was starting to get a little heavy, after bucking up a couple of 30" Oak logs, so I dropped down to my 99CC Mac 550. A little lighter and much lower on the ear splitting level. To be honest, my litmus test for buying saws, for about 10 years now, has been 70CC's or bigger, and 24" bar or bigger. I've kind of been wanting a Homelite Super EZ, since that's what we used as climbing saws back in the 70's. I started buying little Homelites a couple months ago, picked up a Super 2 in case with paper work for $15. a Super EZ for $2, and a 150 Automatic for $5, and with a basic clean up, they all ran great. Been having a blast playing with them.I'll be taking my newest 1050 and the 150 Automatic to Leadfarmers GTG this weekend. I hope someone can get a couple video's. I don't even count the Orange saws under my 68 Cuda, except the 08S. Who can argue with a 50CC saw pulling 404 chain.



err...wasn't it you that bought a ms170 last year? or am i confused? hate to tell you....its only 31.8cc

personally i love my ickle 180, it runs on fumes!


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, I just can't imagine going below 70cc's. I turned 62 back in March and decided my 100CC Super 1050 was starting to get a little heavy, after bucking up a couple of 30" Oak logs, so I dropped down to my 99CC Mac 550. A little lighter and much lower on the ear splitting level. To be honest, my litmus test for buying saws, for about 10 years now, has been 70CC's or bigger, and 24" bar or bigger. I've kind of been wanting a Homelite Super EZ, since that's what we used as climbing saws back in the 70's. I started buying little Homelites a couple months ago, picked up a Super 2 in case with paper work for $15. a Super EZ for $2, and a 150 Automatic for $5, and with a basic clean up, they all ran great. Been having a blast playing with them.I'll be taking my newest 1050 and the 150 Automatic to Leadfarmers GTG this weekend. I hope someone can get a couple video's. I don't even count the Orange saws under my 68 Cuda, except the 08S. Who can argue with a 50CC saw pulling 404 chain.



I'm with you there. Why, I sold my only sub-70cc saw last weekend.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> err...wasn't it you that bought a ms170 last year? or am i confused? hate to tell you....its only 31.8cc
> 
> personally i love my ickle 180, it runs on fumes!


Yep that was me. Check the second to last sentence. I don't count the Orange ones under the 68 Cuda. That being said, the 660 is under the Cuda too. I need to get some more shelves up so I can get them off the concrete. But my 170 up and quit on me, so I've been using the 43CC 150 automatic, it's way more powerful and twice as loud. Loud always trumps new. I think I gave Steve 7 saws back around January or February. Since then I've bought 4 over 80CC's, one 77CC's and 3-4 ickle ones under 45CC's. I have been having fun playing with the little ones.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

If it ever stops raining I get to rum a saw ..... I have a few on our property that need to go


Was going to get to it when the ground froze lol
It's still standing .

We did get a new toy 
When I hold a GTG I will make Hats


Now I can say I have made a Stihl 



Steve I will trade you for some asparagus lol


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm with you there. Why, I sold my only sub-70cc saw last weekend.


And you never borrow Cowgirl's saw/s?


----------



## LondonNeil

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If it ever stops raining I get to rum a saw ..... I have a few on our property that need to go
> View attachment 655421
> 
> Was going to get to it when the ground froze lol
> It's still standing .
> 
> We did get a new toy
> When I hold a GTG I will make Hats
> View attachment 655423
> 
> Now I can say I have made a Stihl View attachment 655425
> View attachment 655426
> 
> 
> Steve I will trade you for some asparagus lol


My daughter has that same Wendy house on our patio. I keep considering it.....i reckon it'll hold half a cord if stacked full, half a cord right by the back door to the house....however my daughter is a hardy girl and pays with ot all year round...ha ahhhh, still I'm sure she will grew out of it in a few years and the plastic looks hardy.


----------



## Ryan A

Camping just outside of Maple Grove Raceway near Reading,Pa for my daughters 8th birthday. Wood guy is making a KILLING. 5$ a bundle for the outside pieces.


----------



## dancan

Hot here today , mid 80's , bleh .


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Camping just outside of Maple Grove Raceway near Reading,Pa for my daughters 8th birthday. Wood guy is making a KILLING. 5$ a bundle for the outside pieces.


Used to go to the Summer Nationals at Maple Grove every year, then have dinner at Stoudts. Love their Fat Dog Stout.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> That cannon shot is great.
> Wish I could do that to the boss's car...lol.


Just flex shot/seal the whole thing without shooting it lol.


----------



## Ryan A

rarefish383 said:


> Used to go to the Summer Nationals at Maple Grove every year, then have dinner at Stoudts. Love their Fat Dog Stout.



Fortunate to be where I'm at in the Philly suburbs. 1 hour 10 to Maple Grove, Atco NJ or Cecil County, MD. I used to spend time at Kutztown University and head to the spring swap meet from a buddies dorm.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hot here today , mid 80's , bleh .


That's cool Dan .
Do they have a locust or white oak brewery.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> And you never borrow Cowgirl's saw/s?


.
I know I would, oh wait I have one like it .


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If it ever stops raining I get to rum a saw ..... I have a few on our property that need to go
> View attachment 655421
> 
> Was going to get to it when the ground froze lol
> It's still standing .
> 
> We did get a new toy
> When I hold a GTG I will make Hats
> View attachment 655423
> 
> Now I can say I have made a Stihl View attachment 655425
> View attachment 655426
> 
> 
> Steve I will trade you for some asparagus lol


I had a couple I wanted to do when it was frozen, then when spring came, hopefully it will be mild this summer .
Those hats are sweet .


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> I'm with you Cody .
> I'm not into this hot weather, 50-60 works fine for me, and if it's gonna rain it might as well be 25 and snowing so I can at least do something outside.



Well, we're definitely not used to 90+ degree days in May, not multiple ones, or consecutive ones, but it's sure helped the garden. The worst part of it is all these damn gnats, I here Minnesota is worse though. I sure like fresh cucumbers, tomatoes, squash, sweet corn, beans, peas...the list goes on!! Can't wait to scrounge up all that out of the garden later this summer.



chipper1 said:


> I had a couple I wanted to do when it was frozen, then when spring came, hopefully it will be mild this summer .



Same here, still got one if not two I'd like to take down that are over shading our only remaining apple tree. One of them needs pulled and hopefully I can do it. Then this fall I've already got a dozen oak trees I'd like to take down. Still need to clean up the two I trimmed at the end of the driveway but they're starting to disappear in the foliage and the bugs are just ridiculous.


----------



## Cowboy254

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If it ever stops raining I get to rum a saw ..... I have a few on our property that need to go
> View attachment 655421
> 
> Was going to get to it when the ground froze lol
> It's still standing .
> 
> We did get a new toy
> When I hold a GTG I will make Hats
> View attachment 655423
> 
> Now I can say I have made a Stihl View attachment 655425
> View attachment 655426
> 
> 
> Steve I will trade you for some asparagus lol



Those hats are fantastic! 



KiwiBro said:


> And you never borrow Cowgirl's saw/s?



No I do not borrow Cowgirl's saws. Being the gentleman I am, I have assisted with the break-in process and have been providing guidance on safe operation. As would any good husband. 

What made you say 'saws' BTW?


----------



## MustangMike

I try to match the saw to what I have to do. Most of today's cutting was 12" or less, so no need to use anything heavier than my 261, although I did break out the 360 to do some stumping.

660s are great for bucking, but just foolish to limb with one.

I don't care who you are, limbing with a 660 will wear you out prematurely.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Those hats are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not borrow Cowgirl's saws. Being the gentleman I am, I have assisted with the break-in process and have been providing guidance on safe operation. As would any good husband.
> 
> What made you say 'saws' BTW?


Future-proofing my question 'tis all. I'm not saying CAD is a STD but it's contagious nevertheless.


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Fortunate to be where I'm at in the Philly suburbs. 1 hour 10 to Maple Grove, Atco NJ or Cecil County, MD. I used to spend time at Kutztown University and head to the spring swap meet from a buddies dorm.


It was great living through the heyday of muscle cars and drag racing. We had Capital, Budds Creek, 75-80, Mason-Dixon. Here's a pic of my 112" front engine dragster with the engine out. Had a Dodge 340, 727 trans, 8 3/4 rear with Olds axels, 513 gears. Ran a best time of 9.6 at 168 MPH. Wish I had better pics, but that's the only one I could find. Would love to have that car back. It was a Chassis Research chassis. I still have the Chassis Research cast aluminium gas pedal out of it. I keep saying one day I'll build a new car around the gas pedal.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> I try to match the saw to what I have to do. Most of today's cutting was 12" or less, so no need to use anything heavier than my 261, although I did break out the 360 to do some stumping.
> 
> 660s are great for bucking, but just foolish to limb with one.
> 
> I don't care who you are, limbing with a 660 will wear you out prematurely.


I have a MS291 and it is even a bit heavy for some of the small cuts I do. And some days I do lots of those small cuts.
Guess I'll need a smaller saw too.
Now how to convince the wife that I really need another saw....hmmmm


----------



## LondonNeil

I'll convince the forum that ickle saws have their place yet. Heck Philbert may even convince us to go electric. We know from Dan that they run well in spruce


----------



## MustangMike

Marine5068 said:


> I have a MS291 and it is even a bit heavy for some of the small cuts I do. And some days I do lots of those small cuts.
> Guess I'll need a smaller saw too.
> Now how to convince the wife that I really need another saw....hmmmm



Just trade the other one in on it, the women won't know the difference, "it's a saw"!!! Also, pay cash that you earned from your tree/wood work. No trail, no house money.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I'll convince the forum that ickle saws have their place yet. Heck Philbert may even convince us to go electric. We know from Dan that they run well in spruce


I've been thinking about trying an electric, just waiting for one that will pull 36" to 52" .404.


----------



## JustJeff

“Ickle” saws do have their place. I’d like a smaller good saw. My buddy just picked up a 009 for $10! The rat bassturd! $10 and it runs! I haven’t come across one yet. Not sure I’d lump a 261 in the ickle class but I want one of those too. They feel like a toy after swinging the 460 for a couple hours. For my light saws, I have been using craftsman/poulan 33-42 cc saws. I pick them up for 30-40 bucks and do a muff mod and put Stihl chain on them. Makes for great limbing saw plus it’s nice to own a rat saw that you don’t mind tossing in the back of a truck, boat, tractor etc.


----------



## chipper1

I do quite a bit of cutting with the 40 cc saws, and I like them a lot for limbing out small stuff when I'm in no hurry. They all have picco/lp chain which isn't grabby and they sip fuel, which makes for less fill ups and a better average cut time . Then the 50cc saws for a bit larger stuff, and the 60cc saws and bring two bars if I only want to bring one saw, anything above that is for cutting quick with a 20 or running a 24" bar or larger and isn't even needed much, but they are fun so they get broke out quite a bit .
The reality is I don't need a saw over 60cc's 90% of the time, and could avoid much of that if I choose to, but I have to have some "reason" to run all those 60cc plus saws lol. This is a scroungers thread, so a one saw plan should be more the reality here, but the reality is we've found commonality in this community and we all enjoy saws.


----------



## nighthunter

I used my 462 today in anger for the first time and after a while I noticed a lot of vibrations in the handles in fact it was so bad I stihl felt it in my hands a hour later,so back it's going to the dealers to see what the problem is, it's a bit of a disappointment


----------



## Philbert

Was down in Ohio to help with some saw training. One of the local facilitators was showing me the chain grinders in his basement. I made a comment and he turned to me and said, 'Hey, are you Philbert?' 

Known him for over two years, but did not know that he was an A.S. member ( @carlsdad ) !

Got in his truck and made a surprise inspection of @fordf150 shop. Worth the trip! Pics to follow. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Marine5068 said:


> I have a MS291 and it is even a bit heavy for some of the small cuts I do. And some days I do lots of those small cuts.
> Guess I'll need a smaller saw too.
> Now how to convince the wife that I really need another saw....hmmmm



Try complaining of an aching back from hefting a heavy saw...of course that could backfire when you want a bigger saw.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> “Ickle” saws do have their place. I’d like a smaller good saw. My buddy just picked up a 009 for $10! The rat bassturd! $10 and it runs! I haven’t come across one yet. Not sure I’d lump a 261 in the ickle class but I want one of those too. They feel like a toy after swinging the 460 for a couple hours. For my light saws, I have been using craftsman/poulan 33-42 cc saws. I pick them up for 30-40 bucks and do a muff mod and put Stihl chain on them. Makes for great limbing saw plus it’s nice to own a rat saw that you don’t mind tossing in the back of a truck, boat, tractor etc.



For a limbing saw, nothing beats a good top handle. My stable runs from tophandle 14" to 441/32". That last one is a great saw for felling and bucking big stuff but it sure wears me out in a hurry.


----------



## muddstopper

I got to see my first TW5 yesterday. I went to the saw shop yesterday to get a couple of AV mounts for my 272 and my buddy almost grabbed me by the hand and dragged me to the back of the shop. He was all giddy to say the least. He had just got it and hasnt even got to try it out. I told him I was going to bring my home made splitter up to his place and make him cry. I thought he was going to hit me when I said that. I dont know if my splitter will keep up with the TW, but I do plan on doing a comparison in the near future. Now I have to stop dragging my feet and get the new wedges welded on my splitter. Might go ahead and order me one of those auto cycle valves also. 

I also offered to make the Sandhillcrane Modification to his wedge. Since my buddy splits a lot of big wood, I think he will like the blade extention.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I'll convince the forum that ickle saws have their place yet. Heck Philbert may even convince us to go electric. We know from Dan that they run well in spruce


There are developments now that will see batteries (term used loosely) having the energy density of gasoline (the holy grail of energy storage). It's a big IF, but IF the impending great financial reset doesn't wipe out the funding first, I'm confident we'll see electric saws to rival the 90+cc category gas saws.


----------



## dancan

Well , the rains slacked off around noon so ,,,











After 1 tank






2'nd tank






3'rd tank






4'th tank






And what you don't see from the road














I have a friend that lives less than 5 minutes from here and burns wood , he normally buys his firewood from a neighbor , I talked to him tonight , I'll drag my trailer up tomorrow , he's coming over and we'll cut a load of firewood for him , why waste the wood


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> Was down in Ohio to help with some saw training. One of the local facilitators was showing me the chain grinders in his basement. I made a comment and he turned to me and said, 'Hey, are you Philbert?'
> 
> Known him for over two years, but did not know that he was an A.S. member ( @carlsdad ) !
> 
> Got in his truck and made a surprise inspection of @fordf150 shop. Worth the trip! Pics to follow.
> 
> Philbert


What was the give away Philbert, did detect the passion for sharpening and put 2 & 2 together LOL.
BTW I bought the jolly star and I happy with it. It’s not a high precision machine like I’m use to and I’m thinking of making a new stop ( the finger that the chain stops on) for it. Not 100% sure if it’s really an issue but I’ll post my findings if I do mod it. I have high precision measuring equipment at work and could do a before and after process capability analysis on angles and length to actually put numbers to it.....May be overkill.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> There are developments now that will see batteries (term used loosely) having the energy density of gasoline (the holey grail of energy storage). It's a big IF, but IF the impending great financial reset doesn't wipe out the funding first, I'm confident we'll see electric saws to rival the 90+cc category gas saws.


Interesting thought there kiwibro, I was just reading an article during the week on the pace of technology development. The idea was the rapid pace has been aided by record low interest rates, could company’s like Uber have raised $29 billion in capital to fund basically an app if investors could have gotten 10% in the bank?


----------



## JustJeff

Got roped into helping the father in law do a bunch of his chores today. While at the dump I came across this little homelite super 2. In the truck it went. Got it home and blew the dirt off, put the hanging chain back on and pulled it over with fresh fuel. It started and ran so I sharpened the chain and to the woodpile I went. It ran kind of funny, intermittently losing power and while turning it, I noticed the spark plug boot bouncing.


----------



## JustJeff

New plug and it ran great! Chain is about done but enough to cut up a small pile. 
This is my first free saw. Where is the saw scrounging thread again?


----------



## farmer steve

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> If it ever stops raining I get to rum a saw ..... I have a few on our property that need to go
> View attachment 655421
> 
> Was going to get to it when the ground froze lol
> It's still standing .
> 
> We did get a new toy
> When I hold a GTG I will make Hats
> View attachment 655423
> 
> Now I can say I have made a Stihl View attachment 655425
> View attachment 655426
> 
> 
> Steve I will trade you for some asparagus lol


We have asparagus Dave.  how many LBS. do you want? the hats are saweeet.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I do quite a bit of cutting with the 40 cc saws, and I like them a lot for limbing out small stuff when I'm in no hurry. They all have picco/lp chain which isn't grabby and they sip fuel, which makes for less fill ups and a better average cut time . Then the 50cc saws for a bit larger stuff, and the 60cc saws and bring two bars if I only want to bring one saw, anything above that is for cutting quick with a 20 or running a 24" bar or larger and isn't even needed much, but they are fun so they get broke out quite a bit .
> The reality is I don't need a saw over 60cc's 90% of the time, and could avoid much of that if I choose to, but I have to have some "reason" to run all those 60cc plus saws lol. This is a scroungers thread, so a one saw plan should be more the reality here, but the reality is we've found commonality in this community and we all enjoy saws.


Got to put some time on the 7910 today. It came around like you said it would. Borrowed the 32" bar off @bear1998 395 and burried it in a log it pulled it no problem.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Interesting thought there kiwibro, I was just reading an article during the week on the pace of technology development. The idea was the rapid pace has been aided by record low interest rates, could company’s like Uber have raised $29 billion in capital to fund basically an app if investors could have gotten 10% in the bank?


The race is certainly on to get this stuff to market before the market implodes. Even if we just focus on the current or last generations, just think of the $, Earth and human resources that have been sacrificed to pay interest all those years.

Funny how, after 3000 years, mankind still finds a way to slap lipstick on ancient concepts as if they are something new. Hindu's were, I believe, the first to give it a label - usury. I fear there are people in the current generation who have never experienced 20+% interest rates and will, I'm quite sure, feel that sort of pain before their mortgages are paid off. Mankind is beyond capable of learning from history and thus doomed to repeat it.

Imagine where we'd be today and where we could be tomorrow, if throughout history we spent the $ and human resources solving problems rather than repaying those seeking usurious advantages over our fellow man? If we were not slaves to a concentrated power but free to spend our lives adding to the greater good, learning from and advancing the greater knowledge of society. Instead, we are largely shackled to a regime that pretends to provide us choices and self-determination but most often merely renders us captured and not often fulfilling our true potential, at great cost to mankind in general. Such a feckless system like this is doomed to failure. In fact, I feel any system will fail because, notwithstanding isolated pockets to the contrary, humans are the weak link and always will be.

But, I digress ;-)

Over your way, there's a crowd who are making supercapacitors for solar storage, using a fraction of the resources that are usually needed for effective storage. In the US there's a crowd who have solar 'panels' that not just nudge but blow right through the previously accepted theoretical efficiency limits. There are electric motors that out-torque, out cost-of-production, out-perform, outlast internal combustion engines.

I can't see us making it beyond this year or much into the next year before the wheels fall off global markets, unfortunately. But here's hoping we do and some of the great promise of technological advancements filter down to us plebs before this cycle is done.


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> New plug and it ran great! Chain is about done but enough to cut up a small pile. View attachment 655660
> This is my first free saw. Where is the saw scrounging thread again?




You need to post this in the “You suck” thread. Nice find. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> May be overkill.


Wash your mouth out. There is no such thing here Just look at some of the chain sharpening threads! There's one on here somewhere about making a depth gauge that redefines OCD.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> New plug and it ran great! Chain is about done but enough to cut up a small pile. View attachment 655660
> This is my first free saw. Where is the saw scrounging thread again?


If you started a free saw thread I'm sure you would get some stories.


----------



## MustangMike

Pretty sure the Tree Guy's 660 has a bad seal even w/o pressure testing. (see pic). I can tune it to idle fine, and as soon as you rotate it 90* either direction, it stalls.

Also pressure tested two of my "project cases" that have good bearings, and both of them bubbled the seal also … GRRRRRRR!!!!! (1 - 046, 1 - MS460)

Oh well, I have work to do.

None of the local shops had the 660 seals, so I will have to order them on Monday.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Got to put some time on the 7910 today. It came around like you said it would. Borrowed the 32" bar off @bear1998 395 and burried it in a log it pulled it no problem.


Glad to here James, not sure what's up with that and those saws, not sure if others have experienced it, but I did twice now.
Did that 24" chain feel any better after she perked up.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I fear there are people in the current generation who have never experienced 20+% interest rates and will, I'm quite sure, feel that sort of pain before their mortgages are paid off. Mankind is beyond capable of learning from history and thus doomed to repeat it.
> 
> Imagine where we'd be today and where we could be, if throughout history we spent the $ and human resources solving problems rather than seeking usurious advantages over our fellow man? If we were not slaves to a concentrated power but free to spend our lives adding to the greater good, learning from and advancing the greater knowledge of society. Instead, we are largely shackled to a regime that pretends to provide us choices and self-determination but most often merely renders us captured and not often fulfilling our true potential, at great cost to mankind in general. Suck a feckless system like this is doomed to failure. In fact, I feel any system will fail because, notwithstanding isolated pockets to the contrary, humans are the weak link and always will be.
> 
> But, I digress ;-)
> 
> Over your way, there's a crowd who are making supercapacitors for solar storage, using a fraction of the resources that are usually needed for effective storage. In the US there's a crowd who have solar 'panels' that not just nudge but blow right through the previously accepted theoretical efficiency limits. There are electric motors that out-torque, out cost-of-production, out-perform, outlast internal combustion engines.
> 
> I can't see us making it beyond this year or much into the next year before the wheels fall off global markets, unfortunately. But here's hoping we do and some of the great promise of technological advancements filter down to us plebs before this cycle is done.


Not me praise God. I believe folks can learn, but they choose not to, ignoring what they know to be true in order to live the lie they are familiar and comfortable with.
Not everyone is a slave to it. Not sure what you mean by the greater knowledge of society, but the general knowledge I see in society these days is give give give, which means no one wants to work for anything.
As far as I know most electric motors quickly out torque gas ones, it's just the batter side of things that need the biggest advance, and I agree it shouldn't be long even with many powers that be fighting it tooth and nail.

I agree, the market has been due, and personally I'm surprised it's taken this long. I'm ready for it and ready to invest during the next cycle. We bought the house we are currently in at the end of the last cycle, I'm hoping to help the economy in the next downturn by investing in a new pole building. Low 
re-assessment after the building will cause our taxes to be less for the duration of our stay here, materials will be cheaper, and I may have someone else willing to build the whole thing for less than what I could buy the materials for right now. Plan for the worse and hope for the best, things have been good for quite a while and folks are back to the same old spending money they don't have, there has to be a reckoning it's just how it is.
Did I digress .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Not me praise God. I believe folks can learn, but they choose not to, ignoring what they know to be true in order to live the lie they are familiar and comfortable with.


i usually start by asking them where money comes from. Minds blown


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> If you have trees ready for the slabbing (and customers begging for it) you can justify cutting a corner on the financing of the mill with the rapid payback. Maybe this is the exception that proves the rule?


Bringing this comment back up because I just bought a second hand lucas mill. It's an oldie but didn't require any debt. If the weather ever clears long enough, I'll attempt to mill a log before deciding if I got a bargain or another lemon. If it's good, I'll buy a slabbing attachment for it or will make my own.

Will post pics when lumber starts coming off logs.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Glad to here James, not sure what's up with that and those saws, not sure if others have experienced it, but I did twice now.
> Did that 24" chain feel any better after she perked up.


It pulls that chain fine now.


----------



## MustangMike

An attachment to your chainsaw may not be as efficient as a mill, but there are numerous advantages, which is why it works for me:

1) Much lower cost, not financing or large payments. I purchased my first "Beam Machine" for about $25 (now they are about double that) and used it on my existing (at the time) 044 + 441 to make the Ash post + beams for my cabin.

2) Easily Mobile along with your other gear.

3) It goes to where the log is. You can mill in the middle of the woods or on the far side of someone's septic fields, and take the boards out.

A mill is a trailer in and of itself, and you often need some heavy equipment to move the logs.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> i usually start by asking them where money comes from. Minds blown


That can have that effect lol.
What's funny is those who are wealthy by the world's standards are not necessarily "happy" or even content people.
Understanding where wealth comes from can bring about a different state of mind than the one people get from having it (worldly wealth). Knowing the one where wealth comes from can lead to true peace whether you have much or have little.


----------



## MustangMike

1) Money can not make you happy, but not having can sure as heck make you sad!

2) Learning how to live well within your means is very important to happiness.

My Dad used to say "Whether you are rich or poor, it is nice to have money". The older I get, the more sense it makes.

Some people who make lots of money have large mortgages + car payments and have nothing left for enjoyment. And/or they spend too much eating out and on entertainment, and never have a pot to piss in.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> An attachment to your chainsaw may not be as efficient as a mill, but there are numerous advantages, which is why it works for me:
> 
> 1) Much lower cost, not financing or large payments. I purchased my first "Beam Machine" for about $25 (now they are about double that) and used it on my existing (at the time) 044 + 441 to make the Ash post + beams for my cabin.
> 
> 2) Easily Mobile along with your other gear.
> 
> 3) It goes to where the log is. You can mill in the middle of the woods or on the far side of someone's septic fields, and take the boards out.
> 
> A mill is a trailer in and of itself, and you often need some heavy equipment to move the logs.


You know, that's one issue (of a few) of "portable sawmills" that still pisses me off; how they can get away marketing their mills as portable. I mean, if we go with that 'can be moved thus portable' mantra the sawmill guys use, we'd be calling houses portable (I've relocated a few over the years, one in three pieces, and have stitched seven houses together into a sprawling mansion for a person with more money than sense). A phone is portable, a lightweight generator is portable, an alaskan mill and chainsaw is portable, but calling most of these sawmills portable is a joke. Transportable, sure, on a trailer (it came with one) or back of the ute (it can fit on my ute and I prefer that to using the trailer - but I do get tight for space for other chainsaw/tree gear if the mill is on the ute). But until they come out with a mill that one person can pick up complete and walk around the back of a house, over a rough paddock, etc and easily set up over a log, all in one round trip from the car, then it ain't portable by my definition of the word.

All that said, how many board feet of lumber can you get from your alaskan in a day? 

Setting up over a single log is easily done (15-20 mins until i get used to it then might get that down a bit). But nowhere near as quick as throwing a ladder over the log and letting rip with an alaskan. Still, if we are talking single logs, there aren't many here worth milling unless they are big. Smaller logs are only worth it if there are plenty of them, or I've got nothing better to do and want to see how well the lumber seasons from juvenile trees of whatever species the tree is.

I guess if there were more logs around producing slabs like these, everyone could justify the cost of a mill/dedicated slabber. But while these are still being dug up from swamps/peat, not many this size these days. Just one of these big logs would pay for the mill, and half the digger, and the shed and dehum kiln, etc.


----------



## dancan

Nice day here , 40/55F with wind gusts of 50 mph so that meant not a blackfly to be seen lol
I went back to the driveway cut .







I got the popples cut and some up the hill on tank 1 .
Tank 2 






And tank 3 






So the driveway is cut , no further marker ribbons until this week for when they markout the house .
It was a great day , what made it great was that the friend that I had called was more than happy to get the wood and he came out to help .
















We cut 2 trailer loads and delivered it , he made burgers on the bbq for lunch and offered gas monies for the wood , I was happy with the burgers and declined on the monies 
Since this is minutes from his house , he's gonna pull out some more wood and then I'll shoot over to load and deliver .
It was a great day .


----------



## MustangMike

Now that is a slab of wood!!! The max for my stuff would be about 32"

My saws, with square file, will mill a 26" (2" thick) Red Oak 7.5' in about 5 min, but you will have to re fuel the saw about every 3-4 cuts, and sharpen the chain about every 6-8 cuts.

A dull chain will really slow it down, and the cut does not look as good. Milling dulls your chain the fastest.

I plan to mill some Tulip this year (sold as Poplar for lumber). It is a much softer hardwood, and the milling should go much easier. (They are really Magnolia trees).


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Nice day here , 40/55F with wind gusts of 50 mph so that meant not a blackfly to be seen lol
> I went back to the driveway cut .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the popples cut and some up the hill on tank 1 .
> Tank 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tank 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the driveway is cut , no further marker ribbons until this week for when they markout the house .
> It was a great day , what made it great was that the friend that I had called was more than happy to get the wood and he came out to help .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cut 2 trailer loads and delivered it , he made burgers on the bbq for lunch and offered gas monies for the wood , I was happy with the burgers and declined on the monies
> Since this is minutes from his house , he's gonna pull out some more wood and then I'll shoot over to load and deliver .
> It was a great day .



I have a question. How is the relative combustion quality of an awesome softwood like spruce compare to that of a lame hardwood like poplar?

I'm currently burning peppermint that was from the ridgeline on the Lady Farm. It is heavy as, but a bit more ashy than your regular peppermint. More of everything, in every respect I suppose. 




I actually wouldn't mind having a bit of softwood about the place to burn down some of these big coals I'm getting.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you not use ripping chain, or file a chain to rip? I've a feeling it's just a smaller angle, 5 or 10, instead of 15 degrees, could be wrong though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Softwoods like pine and fir tend to have a comparitively higher terpenes content Vs lighter hard woods. So burn with more flame and intensity. Short but hot burns. My fiancee made me move the cypress I collected recently, further from the patio, as t smell is so strong. It should burn hot!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Do you not use ripping chain, or file a chain to rip? I've a feeling it's just a smaller angle, 5 or 10, instead of 15 degrees, could be wrong though.


I only use out of the box Stihl chain on my 36" mill. It cuts a little faster, almost as smooth, and I can switch back and forth between milling and bucking. I've found that operator skill has more to do with smoothness of cut than type of chain. I bought the 660 to give my old Homelite Super 1050 a rest. The 1050 is running 404 and the Stihl 3/8's. I think the 404 stays sharp better. If you hit something small, like 1 nail, it wipes out every tooth on the 3/8's, the 404 with clip it off and you hardly notice it. It will only ding a couple teeth. I don't know if it's because the 660 is revving much higher, or the Homelite has more torque and bigger teeth. If you look at the pic in my avatar, that's a 70's Super 1050 and it's throwing a pretty good stream of chips. It is soft White Pine, 27 inches wide. I used one of the planks squared on one side, and joined in the middle to make the 37" folding table in my hunting cabin.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a question. How is the relative combustion quality of an awesome softwood like spruce compare to that of a lame hardwood like poplar?
> 
> I'm currently burning peppermint that was from the ridgeline on the Lady Farm. It is heavy as, but a bit more ashy than your regular peppermint. More of everything, in every respect I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 655926
> 
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind having a bit of softwood about the place to burn down some of these big coals I'm getting.


I’m hearing ya Cowboy, I have to own up I’m actually a big fan of pine, it’s good for getting the fire going and good when timing your run before the big bits before you go to bed.
I just received a truck load of radiata pine from a tree lopper who was doing a job in my suburb and posted a ‘free wood delivered’ add in gumtree. He also said he’s doing an oak tree in a few weeks and asked if I wanted it, I said yes just to see what it’s like.
Also heading out to my mates place in the next few weeks to get next years firewood.


----------



## rarefish383

I also like to mill Tulip Poplar, which we call Yellow Poplar, even though it is in the Magnolia family. It has beautiful yellow and greens in the wood, and when standing dead, it will start to spalt leaving attractive spalt lines and red colors. All of my early pics of the bench I made, with all of the colors still standing out, are still on my photobucket account. Here's the bench after it sat on the patio for several years with no protection from the sun, all greyed out.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think you will like the Oak. Heavy, long burns, usually easy to split green, it does take a long time to season though, 2-3 year wood unless cut and split small (I'm currently attempting to get small stuff dry in a year, stacked against a south facing wall.... We shall see how it goes) I do find it sometimes sulks and smolders, it seems to like company of other woods then it burns well.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I only use out of the box Stihl chain on my 36" mill. It cuts a little faster, almost as smooth, and I can switch back and forth between milling and bucking. I've found that operator skill has more to do with smoothness of cut than type of chain. I bought the 660 to give my old Homelite Super 1050 a rest. The 1050 is running 404 and the Stihl 3/8's. I think the 404 stays sharp better. If you hit something small, like 1 nail, it wipes out every tooth on the 3/8's, the 404 with clip it off and you hardly notice it. It will only ding a couple teeth. I don't know if it's because the 660 is revving much higher, or the Homelite has more torque and bigger teeth. If you look at the pic in my avatar, that's a 70's Super 1050 and it's throwing a pretty good stream of chips. It is soft White Pine, 27 inches wide. I used one of the planks squared on one side, and joined in the middle to make the 37" folding table in my hunting cabin.


Hey Joe. Was good to finally meet you and @Multifaceted at the GTG saturday. guess i should have ran that 1050. @James Miller said it was a beast. i was to tired after cuttin firewood in that heat.  i see them saws we were talking about are stihl listed.


----------



## nighthunter

Helping out a elderly neighbor today, she asked if I'd cut up some firewood that she got off another neighbor, what she failed to tell me was it is black sally and is the hardest firewood we have here in Ireland in my opinion and is quite hard on chains but at least she baking me a nice cream cake as payment yum


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> I’m hearing ya Cowboy, I have to own up I’m actually a big fan of pine, it’s good for getting the fire going and good when timing your run before the big bits before you go to bed.
> I just received a truck load of radiata pine from a tree lopper who was doing a job in my suburb and posted a ‘free wood delivered’ add in gumtree. He also said he’s doing an oak tree in a few weeks and asked if I wanted it, I said yes just to see what it’s like.
> Also heading out to my mates place in the next few weeks to get next years firewood.


I've got to admit, I'm a wood snob. Living on the East Coast, I've got pretty much unlimited sources of Oak. But, many people like Tulip Poplar for firewood. It dries fast, burns hot and clean, starts fast and easy, but burns a bit fast. Before I retired, a friend had one blow down in his Mom's yard. I milled most of it, the rest I cut for firewood. When I was working, I could pack my stove with Oak and get a 12 hour burn out of it. When I got home there was a bed of glowing coals, just throw more wood on and good to go. When I loaded the stove up with the Poplar, by the time I got home it was out cold. You could put your hand in the ashes. My cousin loves it to start his fires, so always has plenty on hand. I only start my stove once in the fall when I start burning and never let it go out, so I don't need easy starting wood or kindling.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Hey Joe. Was good to finally meet you and @Multifaceted at the GTG saturday. guess i should have ran that 1050. @James Miller said it was a beast. i was to tired after cuttin firewood in that heat.  i see them saws we were talking about are stihl listed.


That super 1050 needed more bar would have been fun to lay it into one of the big logs. Wish I'd have gotten a chance to run T rollers P60. Randy said we should make the trip down for his GTG .


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Hey Joe. Was good to finally meet you and @Multifaceted at the GTG saturday. guess i should have ran that 1050. @James Miller said it was a beast. i was to tired after cuttin firewood in that heat.  i see them saws we were talking about are stihl listed.


You should have grabbed it, it's only heavy when you are holding it. Once you set it on the wood it does all the work, till it comes out the other end, then you have to pick it up again. I started to bring the other one with the 36" bar and mill, but my truck is in the shop, and it would't fit in the trunk. I know the old 1050 will hold with/out mill the 660. I'd like to see how it does against an 880. I imagine the bigger saws really start to shine when you get above 36". I wish the guys with the duel head 090's had of got them tuned in. I brought some lanyard rope to make James a safety lanyard for his climbing saw, and then forgot to make it. He's about my size, so I can make one that fits me and mail it to him. I'll give Miles a call about those saws. I figure he's about 2 hours from me, and if I take the truck, that would add about $100 to the price of anything I bought. When he told me $4000 on the Disston Bow, that knocked me out of the league. If he still has them, is there anything you would like? I would like the one Homelite he has and one of the small Bows, maybe a couple Macs. I think he understands that most of the saws are $20 fillers, filling in around the couple rare ones. I'll PM you my cell and let me know if there is anything you like in the pile.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> That super 1050 needed more bar would have been fun to lay it into one of the big logs. Wish I'd have gotten a chance to run T rollers P60. Randy said we should make the trip down for his GTG .


I've got a couple 36" bars for it. I missed an NOS 60" a few years ago. You can't tell any difference in how it pulls in Oak, between the 24" and 36". I've always wanted to stick a bigger bar on it and see where it starts to give out. A few pics up is my old Homelite 7-29 gear drive with a 52" bar on it. I never got it running, and Chris, in Australia, told me he needed one for his collection. So, it now lives in Australia. Was Randy there? I should have shaken more hands. I'd like to make his GTG. That P60 was nice. I bought a Pioneer 700D at the scrap yard for $12.50. The 700D is a little bigger at 107CC's, but I have no idea how the two compare. I posted pics of it and another member here wanted it, so, down the road it went too. Are you going to pursue climbing. I can mail you that safety strap, it probably wouldn't cost $1 to ship, and I have miles of that size rope. So it's no big deal. There are nicer store bought ones available in the $20-$30 range, but mine is free.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Do you not use ripping chain, or file a chain to rip? I've a feeling it's just a smaller angle, 5 or 10, instead of 15 degrees, could be wrong though.


Milling chain typically has a top place angle of 10-11 degrees vs standard cross cut chain at 25-30.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Hey Joe. Was good to finally meet you and @Multifaceted at the GTG saturday. guess i should have ran that 1050. @James Miller said it was a beast. i was to tired after cuttin firewood in that heat.  i see them saws we were talking about are stihl listed.


He just called back, they all sold in a single sale this weekend.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> He just called back, they all sold in a single sale this weekend.


Bummer, but sometimes I've found it's better that way, I just don't always see it that way right after it happens lol.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> He just called back, they all sold in a single sale this weekend.


  i wonder if it was the big money guy you told me about.


----------



## rarefish383

He told me he saw one of the Disston DA211's with the big bow sell on ebay last year for $4000, and that was his offer. I didn't see enough other pricey stuff to go that high. I thought there were 5 or 6 desirable saws there. But others know a lot more than me. I was happy for him it all went at once. It's a pain to part out a big collection of anything, and then you get stuck with all of the leftovers.


----------



## James Miller

My uncle handed me his saw today and said it runs for 10 minutes and then want restart if you shut it off. Any ideas be or I start a new thread in the chainsaw section. Iv never worked with an AT saw before.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 656005
> My uncle handed me his saw today and said it runs for 10 minutes and then want restart if you shut it off. Any ideas be or I start a new thread in the chainsaw section. Iv never worked with an AT saw before.


Most common cause for that symptom is the saw is flooding. Run it for 10 minutes then shut it off, restart without any choke. Some of them start well with the high speed idle on, each saw is different.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 656005
> My uncle handed me his saw today and said it runs for 10 minutes and then want restart if you shut it off. Any ideas be or I start a new thread in the chainsaw section. Iv never worked with an AT saw before.


AT? is that Automatic Transmission, I prefer a 4 speed.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Most common cause for that symptom is the saw is flooding. Run it for 10 minutes then shut it off, restart without any choke. Some of them start well with the high speed idle on, each saw is different.


I should have said; The most common cause for that symptom is the operator is flooding the saw.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> AT? is that Automatic Transmission, I prefer a 4 speed.


Your age is showing again, and I'm not talking about in regards to driving a stick, but a 4 speed lol.
We are talking about stick in the good morning thread right now, too funny.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Most common cause for that symptom is the saw is flooding. Run it for 10 minutes then shut it off, restart without any choke. Some of them start well with the high speed idle on, each saw is different.


 I maid some cuts with it. It runs fine wide open. Shuts off as soon as it drops to idle and will restart right away with the throttle lock on. Any tips for getting it to idle?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I maid some cuts with it. It runs fine wide open. Shuts off as soon as it drops to idle and will restart right away with the throttle lock on. Any tips for getting it to idle?


The first thing I would do is to check all the hoses off the carb on the outside of the tank(that area of those saws is prone to excessive heat which was one of the main cause of issues with them), treat it just like any other saw as far as checking the simple things first.
That's an older version of that saw, it's probably a 2012-2013, the primer bulb is dark and not clear telling me that the fuel system has some build up in it.
Check the fuel filter after looking the lines over, these are all the things you would check on any saw that had a fuel problem.
Check compression right away also if you can as that will give the same symptom you just described, if you can't check compression(it's a small hole) then pull the muffler cover to inspect the piston for scoring.
Don't keep running it until you find a problem and fix it.


----------



## LondonNeil

have you done the simple first? check air filter, check fuel filter, use fresh mix


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Your age is showing again, and I'm not talking about in regards to driving a stick, but a 4 speed lol.
> We are talking about stick in the good morning thread right now, too funny.


Driving stick will be a lost art by the time my kids can drive. If you take the manual trans out of the sports car you also take the sport out of the sports car. Autos are for bracket racers and daily commuters .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The first thing I would do is to check all the hoses off the carb on the outside of the tank(that area of those saws is prone to excessive heat which was one of the main cause of issues with them), treat it just like any other saw as far as checking the simple things first.
> That's an older version of that saw, it's probably a 2012-2013, the primer bulb is dark and not clear telling me that the fuel system has some build up in it.
> Check the fuel filter after looking the lines over, these are all the things you would check on any saw that had a fuel problem.
> Check compression right away also if you can as that will give the same symptom you just described, if you can't check compression(it's a small hole) then pull the muffler cover to inspect the piston for scoring.
> Don't keep running it until you find a problem and fix it.


The P/C are spotless that' the first thing I check on any saw I work on. I'll go over the fuel lines and take a look at the filter.


----------



## MustangMike

I would dump the fuel and replace plug, air filter and fuel filter before anything else. Recently, a MS460 would not even give me a kick from a prime until I dumped the fuel + replaced it. Turns out there was water in the fuel which was likely over riding the prime. Kicked on 1st pull after that, felt foolish I had not done it earlier.


----------



## MustangMike

For round file, 30 degrees is for cross cut, and 10 degrees is usually used for rip (+ milling). You can mill with the same angle, but it will not stay sharp as long. Also, narrow kerf chain (if you can get it) will speed things up (Stihll makes narrow kerf for Logisol, but you can not buy it at a Stihl dealer, see Baileys).

With square file, you just use the same angles for all of it, and it will out rip (mill) round file.


----------



## neely

Sucking more air at idle than fuel, like Chipper and others have said ck fuel lines , manifold and boot for cracks or air lks ,


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> Driving stick will be a lost art by the time my kids can drive. If you take the manual trans out of the sports car you also take the sport out of the sports car. Autos are for bracket racers and daily commuters .


I suspect that by the time my girls are old enough, no one will be driving themselves, they will Uber a google self driving vehicle.


----------



## LondonNeil

Due to family events I'm rethinking the Time vs money equation and might move on the unbuilt ms660 and move on the 'runs but could do with some love 038avs' and drop some cash on a new bigger saw instead. So which would you pick? you all know i only buck up logs and only need a bigger saw thsn my 180 for sh1ts and giggles...and maybe blocking up a cube of uglies a year. browsing my local dealers website I'm looking at:

Husky 555 with 18" bar, £495. Pros blimey that actually seems quite a deal, its plenty big enough to be my big saw, cons....see my comments below, i slightly prefer cream and orange saws.

Stihl ms391, 20" bar £550. Pro's I slightly favor Stihl as more places sell and service them over here but the local dealer does the all orange stuff too so no biggy. plenty of sw and bar for me...in fact is overkill....all the saws I'm looking at are....but

Stihl 461, 25" bar, £806. Snigger...Snigger snigger. totally ludicrous but..snigger snigger snigger....No its not on the list but...snigger

views please. thanks


----------



## KiwiBro

Big jump between the 180 and a 391. Note a 261c-m is £50 cheaper than a 391, just .3kW less power, and over a kg lighter.

That said, if you want a big-don't-argue saw that is increadibly easy to handle for a 'big' saw, that will have people calling you when a big tree comes down because they know you've got a capable saw, why not spend £550 on a Dolmakita 7900. That's an incredible amount of get-er-done for the money.


----------



## LondonNeil

261c-m 18" £546. errrrrr, nope I don't understand it, but I'll go the extra £4 https://www.frjonesandson.co.uk/pro...ms-261-c-m-chainsaw-50-2cc-18-inch-bar-chain/


----------



## KiwiBro

My mistake on the 261 pricing - was looking at powerhead only. 
The Dolmakita 7900 I looked at had 18" B&C and is great value for money if you can use the displacement. If I was choosing between the 391, 261, and 7900, it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Due to family events I'm rethinking the Time vs money equation and might move on the unbuilt ms660 and move on the 'runs but could do with some love 038avs' and drop some cash on a new bigger saw instead. So which would you pick? you all know i only buck up logs and only need a bigger saw thsn my 180 for sh1ts and giggles...and maybe blocking up a cube of uglies a year. browsing my local dealers website I'm looking at:
> 
> Husky 555 with 18" bar, £495. Pros blimey that actually seems quite a deal, its plenty big enough to be my big saw, cons....see my comments below, i slightly prefer cream and orange saws.
> 
> Stihl ms391, 20" bar £550. Pro's I slightly favor Stihl as more places sell and service them over here but the local dealer does the all orange stuff too so no biggy. plenty of sw and bar for me...in fact is overkill....all the saws I'm looking at are....but
> 
> Stihl 461, 25" bar, £806. Snigger...Snigger snigger. totally ludicrous but..snigger snigger snigger....No its not on the list but it should be...snigger
> 
> views please. thanks


FIXED it for ya Neil.


----------



## Jeffkrib

This is the load of pine I got for free, it ended up being 2 trailer loads which would equate to 1 load of the hard wood I normally get but as I said I like having some pine in the mix.


----------



## James Miller

That's my 7910 bottom right with a 32 I borrowed off a 395. Handled it no problem burried in the big log in the back ground. With an 18 or 20 and an 8 pin rim I think it would be a noodling monster. One saw to handle anything the 180 won't.


----------



## rarefish383

That might be the tip of my 1050 on the far right.


----------



## dancan

Spruce with black spruce being the king of the softwoods because it grows in very adverse conditions , it is dense as far as softwood goes , not uncommon for me to cut one that's 100+year old and only 4" to 6" diameter . It dries in a summer , burns hot and low ash but like softwood , no long time burn .
I find that white pine needs a year to dry for a proper burn in my furnace but I'm burning bigger splits , it just burns different than spruce in my furnace .
Popple , I've only burn't 2 trees worth so far , 2 dead standing that my neighbor had that I cut one winter after being snowed out of the woods for 2 weeks and needed a chainsaw fix , I burnt them in 2 days , I found that popple was better than snowballs or the wife's kitchen table . 
I'll polly get the bigger popple milled up and my friend will grab what he can including the fir for kindling so it won't go to waste , he also likes Zoggerwood because he doesn't have to split it .
Neil , 261 or the 7900 .
Nice furniture Joe , I may just get that popple milled into 2" stock for some rustic furniture .


----------



## JustJeff

After my daughters soccer practice I had a few minutes to spend outside so I took my little scrounged homelite to some Manitoba maple I had in 4’ lengths. 
The plan was to have a little fun and then fire up the poulan 5020 and just get er done as some of the pieces were 12” or better. But I was having so much fun with the diminutive 30cc homie. 
It throws real chips just like it’s big brothers. Lol. Anyways before I knew it, it was all cut up and the poulan got no love. 
It was such a nice cool evening, I couldn’t make myself come inside before dark.


----------



## JustJeff

@LondonNeil look at any “what saw should I get?” Thread on arboristsite and it will inevitably go to the 7900 dolmar. Which is no doubt an awesome saw but for the average guy who just heats his own house and doesn’t sell wood or fell any trees, a 50cc saw will do just fine. A 261 with an 18” bar will buck up to 36” a 7900 will do it faster yes. You will find a lot of chainsaw enthusiasts on this site and it’s easy to get caught up in it but for the average homeowner with one saw I’d recommend a 261 or 362 if funds allow. Either one will last a lifetime with good care.


----------



## MustangMike

461s are real nice saws, but a bit heavy (as is a 7900). For an all around saw, very tough to beat a nice 044 or 440 if you can find one.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> @LondonNeil look at any “what saw should I get?” Thread on arboristsite and it will inevitably go to the 7900 dolmar. Which is no doubt an awesome saw but for the average guy who just heats his own house and doesn’t sell wood or fell any trees, a 50cc saw will do just fine. A 261 with an 18” bar will buck up to 36” a 7900 will do it faster yes. You will find a lot of chainsaw enthusiasts on this site and it’s easy to get caught up in it but for the average homeowner with one saw I’d recommend a 261 or 362 if funds allow. Either one will last a lifetime with good care.


That settles the matter then. LondonNeil, please post pics of your new 261 and 7900 when you get them. 
Regards, 
CAD Anonymous


----------



## cantoo

My 260 gets the most hours on it. Do almost all the limbing with it but I also do a lot of felling with it too. After skidding logs to the landing I sometimes use it for bucking to length (13'4") because it's a pain to go back and grab the 460. If I'm felling a bunch of trees I will use the 460 but if only a few then the 260 gets used. Sharp chains are a good idea. Cutting cedar and ash.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dollar sounds a great saw, but dealers are rare, very rare here. I'll stick to stihl or husky.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh poo, kiwibro just lobbed a cat at a flock of pigeons.... £550 for the maki with 18". No local dealers though. If it goes wrong id regret it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Don’t be to worried about local support, I’m in the same boat as you and have a 7900. Don’t know what the local support is like but if I have a problem I’ll be coming on here for ideas and support. If I need parts I’ll get them from Nate (ford150) who I’ve bought parts from in the past.
That said if your looking for a two saw plan the a 60cc saw would probably compliment your ms180.
If your looking for a 3 saw plan then buy a ms261 and 70cc in the future.


----------



## KiwiBro

Spent quite some time trying to put an order of Tsumura bars together with Nate but got nowhere. He never replied to my last PM. That contrasted markedly from his usual helpful disposition, so I figure I pissed him off somewhere along the line since last order or it just fell through the cracks somehow. Shame to lose a good supplier but shite happens.


----------



## LondonNeil

2 saw plan. For 2 years I had a 1 saw plan and if I was more careful picking up wood, and willing to leave some 'nice but trouble' wood and some space in the car and make more trips, a 1 saw ms180 plan works. Or it did..... Until I tasted bigger saws. As for 2 saw plan, the big saw can be heavy as it doesn't get used much. The Makita appeals. The 18" bar would be adequate but if somehow I had a need for longer I could get the bar and the saw would pull it. I think the cat has chased the pigeons away and settled the arguement. Given the price difference (261-makita) is nothing and weight isn't a factor....blue here we come. Need to move on the old stihls to someone with the time to love them.... They should be nice saws again.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 656132
> After my daughters soccer practice I had a few minutes to spend outside so I took my little scrounged homelite to some Manitoba maple I had in 4’ lengths. View attachment 656129
> The plan was to have a little fun and then fire up the poulan 5020 and just get er done as some of the pieces were 12” or better. But I was having so much fun with the diminutive 30cc homie. View attachment 656130
> It throws real chips just like it’s big brothers. Lol. Anyways before I knew it, it was all cut up and the poulan got no love. View attachment 656131
> It was such a nice cool evening, I couldn’t make myself come inside before dark.


Jeff, I picked up this little Super 2 for $15 at an auction a couple months ago. The only thing wrong is the bar mount stud is stripped right at the point it tightens up, so the previous owner put 3 washers on it to get to good threads. It is a blast to play with, and it does throw nice chips. I took it to the GTG but never got it out of the trunk. I should have pulled it out and stuck it in some of those big Oak logs and made some of those big Orange saws feel bad.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Jeff, I picked up this little Super 2 for $15 at an auction a couple months ago. The only thing wrong is the bar mount stud is stripped right at the point it tightens up, so the previous owner put 3 washers on it to get to good threads. It is a blast to play with, and it does throw nice chips. I took it to the GTG but never got it out of the trunk. I should have pulled it out and stuck it in some of those big Oak logs and made some of those big Orange saws feel bad.


One of dad's friends has two of them and want let either of them go. Both runners and look as good as yours.


----------



## MustangMike

I cut all the wood to heat my house for the 1st 4-5 years I cut with a Super 2. You can keep it. No AV, slow, recoil problems, go Stihl!!!


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> My 260 gets the most hours on it.



I got a ported one, and really like it, but if you get a ported 261 C Ver II, you won't look back. Very light, very strong.

Couple it with a strong running 60 or 70 cc saw, and few people will need anything else. IMO, the 460/461/7900 are great for bucking, but are a little too heavy to be all around saws.

A good running 044/440/372 is hard to beat.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Your age is showing again, and I'm not talking about in regards to driving a stick, but a 4 speed lol.
> We are talking about stick in the good morning thread right now, too funny.


My room mate had a Doug Nash 5 speed in his Super Stock Cuda, but he could only use 4 gears running in Super Stock. If I had a 6 speed, I'd loose count and have to start over in 1st.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> My room mate had a Doug Nash 5 speed in his Super Stock Cuda, but he could only use 4 gears running in Super Stock. If I had a 6 speed, I'd loose count and have to start over in 1st.


I've only driven one 6 speed car an 03 SVT Cobra. Driven in anger down a back road it's just a 4 speed car with 2 extra gears for cruising on the highway.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I got a ported one, and really like it, but if you get a ported 261 C Ver II, you won't look back. Very light, very strong.
> 
> Couple it with a strong running 60 or 70 cc saw, and few people will need anything else. IMO, the 460/461/7900 are great for bucking, but are a little too heavy to be all around saws.
> 
> A good running 044/440/372 is hard to beat.


Are you saying the 044/440/372 is a good all around saw, but not the 460/461/7900/7910.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, at least for me, the 460/461/7900 are just a little too heavy to use for limbing. They are better for bucking the big wood, not IMO, not as good as an all around saw.

That said, the 460/461 are the primary saws for a lot of tree guys around here, but that may be because the 440 is NLA and the 441 is just as heavy as a 461.

IMO, the new 462 S/B a big hit.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Spent quite some time trying to put an order of Tsumura bars together with Nate but got nowhere.


Maybe try him again? Did a surprise visit to his shop last Saturday, and he looked pretty swamped. @fordf150





Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yes, at least for me, the 460/461/7900 are just a little too heavy to use for limbing. They are better for bucking the big wood, not IMO, not as good as an all around saw.
> 
> That said, the 460/461 are the primary saws for a lot of tree guys around here, but that may be because the 440 is NLA and the 441 is just as heavy as a 461.
> 
> IMO, the new 462 S/B a big hit.


I see, but what about the 044/440 and the 372.
I remember a guy saying something to the effect of the 044 was one of the best all around saws .
As I've said many times, I prefer the husky/dolmar handles for limbing especially on a 70cc saw as it's what I'm most comfortable with.
I'm sure that 261 is a sweet runner, I don't recall running a ported one yet, but if it's anything like the 550 it's an animal, sure it will get a lot of use. I liked the little 241's well enough to buy a ported one and sell both of my others, the 261 I had didn't have anything the 550 since I prefer the handling of the huskys it had to go(personal preference as they are both strong 50cc saws ).


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Maybe try him again? Did a surprise visit to his shop last Saturday, and he looked pretty swamped. @fordf150
> 
> View attachment 656209
> View attachment 656210
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've found it best to just call, although that might not be the cheapest route in this instance. These guys stay pretty busy and I think most would rather communicant by phone because it's quickest and they are about being efficient with their time.
Dealers can make money on smalls, but when you start to add in various payment types, customs/ international shipping I would think the profitability may go down on them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Started messing with the small stuff.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Are you saying the 044/440/372 is a good all around saw, but not the 460/461/7900/7910.



I find the 441 a bit too heavy for all-around use. My pick for that is my MS362 which usully wears 20 or 24" bars but can haul a 28" fine. 

Got to re-dress soem saws today. My 32" bar/chain is married to a big rotten log. so the MS362 will go out with 20" bar, teh 441 with a 28". I jammed teh bar at the bottom of cut through the 30" log, Made 3 more cuts after that and every round jammed as it came free. Farmer will be there in the morning with his large tractor with forks to free up things.


----------



## al-k

Well that big old tree came down today. Now my work starts.


----------



## al-k




----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Maybe try him again? Did a surprise visit to his shop last Saturday, and he looked pretty swamped.



I bought elsewhere after a few weeks (now a month) with no reply. I figured either he didn't get the last PM reply I sent with the order or for whatever reason decided it wasn't worth his while. I'd imagine international orders would be a PITA, especially ones that require a bit of back and forth to finalise. I have noticed of those USA suppliers still willing to deal with me, their processing and response times have certainly stretched considerably from in the past though, so where I would write a deal off and move on after a week with no correspondence, I now give it a few weeks because everyone seems way busier than in past years.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> This is the load of pine I got for free, it ended up being 2 trailer loads which would equate to 1 load of the hard wood I normally get but as I said I like having some pine in the mix.
> View attachment 656089





rarefish383 said:


> I've got to admit, I'm a wood snob. Living on the East Coast, I've got pretty much unlimited sources of Oak. But, many people like Tulip Poplar for firewood. It dries fast, burns hot and clean, starts fast and easy, but burns a bit fast. Before I retired, a friend had one blow down in his Mom's yard. I milled most of it, the rest I cut for firewood. When I was working, I could pack my stove with Oak and get a 12 hour burn out of it. When I got home there was a bed of glowing coals, just throw more wood on and good to go. When I loaded the stove up with the Poplar, by the time I got home it was out cold. You could put your hand in the ashes. My cousin loves it to start his fires, so always has plenty on hand. I only start my stove once in the fall when I start burning and never let it go out, so I don't need easy starting wood or kindling.



Oh, don't get me wrong, Joe. I'd say Jeff and I are into wood snobbery as much as the next bloke. The issue here is the wood density. It's all a compromise. Most Aus grown eucalypts are denser than oak which is handy if you only have a crappy Subaru and 7x4.5 ft trailer so you can at least get some reasonable BTUs per trip. Burns longer - yay. Burns slowly - sometimes not so good if you want to get more out of the heater. Keep chucking in more dense wood and you end up with a firebox full of coals which take ages to burn down. This is where the softwood would be useful to mix in to keep the heat up while helping burn down the coals. 

I certainly take your point though. A couple of my local eucalypts are similar to oak in density and they are a nice compromise in terms of heat output vs burn time.


----------



## al-k

A couple of short vids


----------



## LondonNeil

Someone will get a nice saw here. I just don't have the time to build it right now. I'm excited by the thought of the makita though


----------



## MustangMike

The 362 is a VG all around saw, and the Ver II (of both 362 and 261) are at least 1/2 lb lighter than the Ver I s, giving them both VG power to weight ratios.

Most of the 60 cc saws, when ported, run very strong and would make good all around saws, but if they are all not ported, a 044/440/372 will kick their butts.

I have a soft spot for the 044/440s because they are the lightest (available) 70 cc saws, and you can make them run very strong w/o any port work. That makes them very cost effective.


----------



## MustangMike

Gave my 066 and 660 a little workout today on some big Oak. The trailer is mostly Red Oak, with some Black Oak in the back.


----------



## MustangMike

My 360 also got to have some fun on the smaller stuff!

Very please how that saw ate through the Oak and Beech.

And when you are balancing on top of the wood pile, it is really nice to have a decomp button even on a 60 cc saw! Effortless restarts!

Was working alone today, so moving those big pieces in the above pics was work. Timberjack shore is useful when you don't have any heavy equipment.


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> I find the 441 a bit too heavy for all-around use. My pick for that is my MS362 which usully wears 20 or 24" bars but can haul a 28" fine.
> 
> Got to re-dress soem saws today. My 32" bar/chain is married to a big rotten log. so the MS362 will go out with 20" bar, teh 441 with a 28". I jammed teh bar at the bottom of cut through the 30" log, Made 3 more cuts after that and every round jammed as it came free. Farmer will be there in the morning with his large tractor with forks to free up things.



Learn to use those plastic wedges, they can save ya. Sometimes, you can even pound them in after the fact and retrieve your saw.


----------



## Ryan A

The only black locust cuts that I could dead lift on my own into the trunk. First time dealing with it, had no idea of the weight. Heading back this weekend with the 272 to cut the rest he has on the curb and load up.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> The only black locust cuts that I could dead lift on my own into the trunk. First time dealing with it, had no idea of the weight. Heading back this weekend with the 272 to cut the rest he has on the curb and load up.


That's some nice wood there .


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Learn to use those plastic wedges, they can save ya. Sometimes, you can even pound them in after the fact and retrieve your saw.


My portable M*A*S*H unit for wedges. Called into service this weekend.





Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The 362 is a VG all around saw, and the Ver II (of both 362 and 261) are at least 1/2 lb lighter than the Ver I s, giving them both VG power to weight ratios.
> 
> Most of the 60 cc saws, when ported, run very strong and would make good all around saws, but if they are all not ported, a 044/440/372 will kick their butts.
> 
> I have a soft spot for the 044/440s because they are the lightest (available) 70 cc saws, and you can make them run very strong w/o any port work. That makes them very cost effective.


The newest 362 is a saw I haven't had much time on, but I wouldn't mind changing that.
Even though the specs show certain saws with a lower weight than others the heavier saw will many times feel better in hand depending on the bar & chain combo on it. One saw I felt that way with recently is the 572, to felt just as heavy as a 576 which I feel is a bit heavy, but once it was fired up it was surprisingly flickable. I'm curious to see how the 462 handles as the specs show it being the winner between the two and everything coming in on the 462 has been positive as far as weight/power.
I like my 440 and I run it as my lightweight 70cc saw with a 20, but the ported 361 runs so close with a 20 I may as well run the 361. put a 24-32 on and the 440 will show the 361 who's boss, farm boss that is lol.
Not sure I've posted these before.
Same bar and chain, only cuts it made are these, then 2 more with the 440 tuned a little leaner.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 656005
> My uncle handed me his saw today and said it runs for 10 minutes and then want restart if you shut it off. Any ideas be or I start a new thread in the chainsaw section. Iv never worked with an AT saw before.



I'm going to guess coil issues.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> My portable M*A*S*H unit for wedges. Called into service this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 656286
> View attachment 656287
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've got a bunch I need to fix myself, not sure who keeps hitting them with a chain .


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> My portable M*A*S*H unit for wedges. Called into service this weekend.


I was advised not to do this indoors, due to the plastic fumes. It does stink up my basement for a while.

So I have moved outside, and added an N-95 respirator/mask. No smell.

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> That's some nice wood there .



Thanks, got it driving home from a dentist appointment. Guy has it sitting if his drive at the end of his cul-de-sac.
Tons more that needs bucking. 

Pardon my ignorance but are these plain ole ants???? They were under the bark when I split. Hoping they are not termites....


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Thanks, got it driving home from a dentist appointment. Guy has it sitting if his drive at the end of his cul-de-sac.
> Tons more that needs bucking.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but are these plain ole ants???? They were under the bark when I split. Hoping they are not termites....


Yep. Look like Carpenter ants.


----------



## Ryan A

thanks! Just wanted to verify.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> thanks! Just wanted to verify.


 best way to make heavy locust manageable.cut the rounds in half.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Learn to use those plastic wedges, they can save ya. Sometimes, you can even pound them in after the fact and retrieve your saw.



I used several of them today...including a new one that didn't even have a nick on it. That one fell out of the kerf on the last cut I made just as the log settled down on the saw bar. Working next to a creek on bare dirt sloping down to a drop off into a deep ditch. I made a couple grabs for it but it managed to escape and slide down the slope. I swear it was laughing as it dribbled over the edge into the water.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> I bought elsewhere after a few weeks (now a month) with no reply. I figured either he didn't get the last PM reply I sent with the order or for whatever reason decided it wasn't worth his while. I'd imagine international orders would be a PITA, especially ones that require a bit of back and forth to finalise. I have noticed of those USA suppliers still willing to deal with me, their processing and response times have certainly stretched considerably from in the past though, so where I would write a deal off and move on after a week with no correspondence, I now give it a few weeks because everyone seems way busier than in past years.



I bought all the bits to convert my Ps6400 to a 7900 and a bar adapter of Nate. When the package arrived the bar adapter was missing. I told Nate and a he said he a had double checked it, I told him ‘no worries I’ll order one next time I make an order’. He said no problem and insisted on sending me one in the mail. I can see stuff like this would leave a bad taste in his mouth. It may have been me who turned him off dealing with customers on the other side of the world.
But I can say he is an honourable guy.


----------



## Jeffkrib

If I ever find a bar adapter lying on the ground in the garage, Nate will be getting a full refund from me with interest.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Learn to use those plastic wedges, they can save ya. Sometimes, you can even pound them in after the fact and retrieve your saw.


I've only got two plastic wedges, and they are old McCulloch's that sit with my 2 Mac's. I got in the habit, many years ago, of cutting into the log about twice the width of the bar, then grabbing a long stick and jamming it in the kerf, break it off, 3-4 times. Works as good as a wedge and I don't care if I nick or loose it. I also drive a piece of lap wood under the log where ever I can get a piece in.


----------



## LondonNeil

So question for dolmakita 7900 owners. Spec says 105dB, . Really? That's a lot less than stihls which all seem to be 117-118 dB .Is the Makita noticeably quiet? Would be very very nice, given my suburban logging operation is close to neighbours.

Second question for chain experts, (Philbert). Is my new stihl 2 in 1 file for 3/8 * 0.063" going to have to find a new home? The Makita wears 3/8* 0.058".... I didn't know there was such a size.... I'm going to have to get my head around a whole new set of chain sizes and bar mounts (and brands)


----------



## MustangMike

.063, .058 and .050 only refer to the drivers, have nothing to do with the cutters. It is the bar guide width.


----------



## MustangMike

Chipper, my ported 360 screams, but I think my 044 still has a bit more torque. Here is the 044 w/28" in Red Oak. It has base gasket delete and timing advance.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Even though the specs show certain saws with a lower weight than others the heavier saw will many times feel better in hand depending on the bar & chain combo on it.



Many of the Stihl saws come from the shop with a 20" ES bar on it, and they are very nose heavy. Instead, get the much less expensive E bar. It is much lighter, they are plenty durable, and the saw will balance 10 times better. Have them on almost all of my 60 + 70 cc saws.

I have hefted 362s in the shop with both bars, and the difference is night + day. I would prefer to have a Ver I with the E bar than a Ver II with the ES, but they often sell the Ver II with the ES and folks wonder why they don't handle well. Stihl does themselves a disservice here.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Many of the Stihl saws come from the shop with a 20" ES bar on it, and they are very nose heavy. Instead, get the much less expensive E bar. It is much lighter, they are plenty durable, and the saw will balance 10 times better. Have them on almost all of my 60 + 70 cc saws.
> 
> I have hefted 362s in the shop with both bars, and the difference is night + day. I would prefer to have a Ver I with the E bar than a Ver II with the ES, but they often sell the Ver II with the ES and folks wonder why they don't handle well. Stihl does themselves a disservice here.


That's what I tell guys too, but most won't listen, why would you want the weight that far away from you. I run the es light on mine which is a great bar, just don't mess up $$$. I also run the standard roller tips on my smaller saws most the time, they are so much lighter and if I wear one out I grab another as they are pretty cheap in comparison to the ES/sprocket nose bars. Guys talk about the weight of the powerhead and they often miss out on the weight of the bar which should be a major part of the discussion when talking about weight/how the saw handles.
One thing I've seen is that a saw will feel much lighter in hand when it has a bar on it that balances the saw out (it's also probably the right bar for that saw). Many guys think a shorter bar is lighter and will handle better, but that isn't what I've found. The bummer is many times I don't want to run that long of a bar on a larger powerhead, like when bucking off a pile, as they just get in the way. The good thing there is all your doing is lifting and dropping and there isn't as much flipping the saw from side to side.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Chipper, my ported 360 screams, but I think my 044 still has a bit more torque. Here is the 044 w/28" in Red Oak. It has base gasket delete and timing advance.



Is your 360 ported.
I agree, it shows real fast which has more power when you put a 28 on . For running a 20 I prefer the 361, but if there is a lot of wood that needs to be bucked up I want a 70cc saw, more limbing and a bit of bucking I'd choose the 361. I want to be clear this is if I'm running stihls that day.
Here's mine in a nasty piece of frozen red oak, I wish I got to cut more green wood.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> So question for dolmakita 7900 owners. Spec says 105dB, . Really? That's a lot less than stihls which all seem to be 117-118 dB .Is the Makita noticeably quiet? Would be very very nice, given my suburban logging operation is close to neighbours.
> 
> Second question for chain experts, (Philbert). Is my new stihl 2 in 1 file for 3/8 * 0.063" going to have to find a new home? The Makita wears 3/8* 0.058".... I didn't know there was such a size.... I'm going to have to get my head around a whole new set of chain sizes and bar mounts (and brands)


I think the sound of a dolmar is pretty quiet, then you open it up a bit and they get very throaty.

As Mike was saying it's the width of the driver. There are three sizes in 3/8 chain 063, 058, 050. Stihl saws many times will run .063, huskys and dolmars .058. I prefer 050 as I can run it on any saw that I have an 050 bar for as long as the chain has the proper drive link count.

You can buy a bar adapter and run the stihl bars on it if that makes it easier for you. I have one for my dolmars as I have a nice collection of longer stihl bars as well as a cannon that is a stihl mount. I also have one for my huskys so I can run a stihl bar on them if I want, but I try not to do that as that's just not right.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> best way to make heavy locust manageable.cut the rounds in half.



That's a nice chunk of locust James .
Now what about that chain, I know that saw is faster than that .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Thanks, got it driving home from a dentist appointment. Guy has it sitting if his drive at the end of his cul-de-sac.
> Tons more that needs bucking.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but are these plain ole ants???? They were under the bark when I split. Hoping they are not termites....


Yes, normal black ants/carpenter ants. I set rounds with lots of them aside, then when I'm splitting I break the rounds open and torch them with a small self igniting torch .


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, the 360 is ported (MOFO by Dr Al). The 044 is not ported, but I have modded it and it runs very well.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yes, the 360 is ported (MOFO by Dr Al). The 044 is not ported, but I have modded it and it runs very well.


Bet that's a mean saw then, he does great work. One of the few saws that stood out in my mind last year was an 026he did, pulled a 20x3/8 like any stock 60cc saw I've ever ran. I have the 026 here of the guy you sold the 046(I think it was) to, I've thought about having Al build it. I use it to mount bars on to sharpen chains in the vise, it's kind of an expensive mounting jig lol. 
My 440 is ported, but not for speed, it's got some nice grunt and like a 28. That's one of the reasons I don't run it with the 20 as much any more, it's just not that much faster than other saws I have and if I'm running anything longer than a 20 I'd rather run the huskys or the dolmars, but I'm certainly not against a stihl with a sharp chain for bucking. Not sure I said anything here, I let my 660 go down the road after a good run, so for the time being the largest stihl I have is the 440, but the baby stihls(35-40) outnumber the huskys by a lot.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice chunk of locust James .
> Now what about that chain, I know that saw is faster than that .


That chain did a ot of noodling be for that short vid. It was due to be touched up. T Roller ran the saw saterday and thought it was a pretty strong saw. I turn it up a little bit at the GTGs compared to just cutting firewood. No one wants to run it cause it doesn't have a sticker . He wanted to try it cause he knew Del did it and he lives 5 minutes from him and ran some other saws he did.


----------



## rarefish383

Stickers add extra weight, none of my Homelites have stickers. When my daughter was about 3 she may have put some smiley face stickers on a couple.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> .063, .058 and .050 only refer to the drivers, have nothing to do with the cutters. It is the bar guide width.



Bar guide or driver width? I always thought it was the driver size.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Bar guide or driver width? I always thought it was the driver size.



Ah, I see it now. the bar guide (slot) width.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

rarefish383 said:


> Stickers add extra weight, none of my Homelites have stickers. When my daughter was about 3 she may have put some smiley face stickers on a couple.


I put a magnum sticker on a 4218 man that thing ran


----------



## rarefish383

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I put a magnum sticker on a 4218 man that thing ran


I tried putting a 440 Magnum sticker on a slant 6, it didn't help.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

kids today have no idea of a lazy 6


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Bar guide or driver width? I always thought it was the driver size.



Maybe this will help you?


----------



## James Miller

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> kids today have no idea of a lazy 6


Some of those old 6s could be maid to run very well. My grandfather ran a 6 banger Studebaker that sent a ot of V8 cars home. Some home grown mods on that car but the one I'll never forget was the wax paper head gasket.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> I've only got two plastic wedges, . . . I got in the habit, many years ago, of cutting into the log about twice the width of the bar, then grabbing a long stick and jamming it in the kerf, break it off, 3-4 times. Works as good as a wedge . . .


This class we were felling trees against the lean. Basically, have to lift it up several inches. Not just to keep the kerf open.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Maybe this will help you?


More current ones:



Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Having agreed a sale on the MS660, and since the dolmakita has vanished from a couple of the websites i found it on at very cheap prices just yesterday...... while it was still on the last, and cheapest of all that kiwibrofound for me i decided..HIT BUY! 
So a 
MAKITA EA7900P45E 78.5cc Petrol 18" / 45cm Professional Chainsaw is on its way to me, with a free 100ml one shot bottle of husqvarna 2 stroke oil and...AND...some free safety googles! wow, those freebees eh! well, tbh the 44% saving on rrp making £550.51 delivered swung it.  oh yeah!


chipper1 said:


> I think the sound of a dolmar is pretty quiet, then you open it up a bit and they get very throaty.
> 
> As Mike was saying it's the width of the driver. There are three sizes in 3/8 chain 063, 058, 050. Stihl saws many times will run .063, huskys and dolmars .058. I prefer 050 as I can run it on any saw that I have an 050 bar for as long as the chain has the proper drive link count.
> 
> You can buy a bar adapter and run the stihl bars on it if that makes it easier for you. I have one for my dolmars as I have a nice collection of longer stihl bars as well as a cannon that is a stihl mount. I also have one for my huskys so I can run a stihl bar on them if I want, but I try not to do that as that's just not right.



So it is quiet..nice. until you muffler mod it....ah...and i read that the EA7900 is 1/2 a horsey down on the older DCS7900 with the only difference being...the pussycat in the newer muffler. errr.....well i always wear a foresters helmet with ear defenders. 

might see if i can hunt out a dcs muff though rather than destroying the *****, just so i can go quiet again if i wish to. hmm....hutzl doing dolmar yet?

chainwise it comes with a semi chisel 3/8 x 0.058" for 18", i get the gauge is the width of the driver/guide bar groove (i learnt that when the 038 i bought had a 0.050" chain on a 0.063" bar and really didn't work well at all until i worked that out). I assumed it would have some affect on the cutter size too...well it does...the kerf grows noticeably. what i haven't got my head around yet though is if the gauge has any bearing on the file size i need. i.e. will my stihl 2 in 1 file for 3/8 (* 0.063") fit or do i need to find that a new home and get myself a new, different size one? 
I'll buy a full chisel chain for it too, does stihl rs come in 0.058"? I' like stihl chain....not that I've used oregon though tbf....hmm..I ought to try oregon and not just always go on what i read.

woo who, 79.5cc of dolmakitasachs on its way to ME!


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> This class we were felling trees against the lean. Basically, have to lift it up several inches. Not just to keep the kerf open.
> 
> Philbert


I get ya. I thought someone said they were having trouble with logs pinching on the ground while bucking. If I have a leaner I put a tag line 3/4 of the height of the tree. If you just use wedges it can still twist and with just a little too much back lean you can pull a 2X4 hinge out in the blink of an eye.


----------



## dancan

My Oh2sixes have stickers , sure makes them work good


----------



## MustangMike

The same sprocket will work for .050, .058 and .063, just the guide bar width is different.

No difference in the tooth or file.

I do not recommend running .050 chain on a .063 bar. Ya see, I did not realize the saw I got from out West had a .063 bar, man was it messy running .050 chain, oil all over everything!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> View attachment 656437
> 
> 
> My Oh2sixes have stickers , sure makes them work good


Much better balance when running bigger bars.


----------



## LondonNeil

i found it would flip over sideways and stop cutting unless the chain was absurdly tight....which explained why the chain was absurdly tight when i bought the saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

i've seen Ryobi stickers too i think


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> That's some nice wood there .



About a wheelbarrow load full with the two rounds....


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> i've seen Ryobi stickers too i think






The Ryobi badge of honor is for theft prevention , the 241 hasn't been Mighty Moused yet lol


----------



## dancan

Btw , 42 and a frost warning out there , 




72 in here on scrounged spruce and a bit of birch up top


----------



## woodchip rookie

I don't know why you guys keep booting me off this thread. All I wanna do is see chainsaw pics.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Having agreed a sale on the MS660, and since the dolmakita has vanished from a couple of the websites i found it on at very cheap prices just yesterday...... while it was still on the last, and cheapest of all that kiwibrofound for me i decided..HIT BUY!
> So a
> MAKITA EA7900P45E 78.5cc Petrol 18" / 45cm Professional Chainsaw is on its way to me, with a free 100ml one shot bottle of husqvarna 2 stroke oil and...AND...some free safety googles! wow, those freebees eh! well, tbh the 44% saving on rrp making £550.51 delivered swung it.  oh yeah!
> 
> 
> So it is quiet..nice. until you muffler mod it....ah...and i read that the EA7900 is 1/2 a horsey down on the older DCS7900 with the only difference being...the pussycat in the newer muffler. errr.....well i always wear a foresters helmet with ear defenders.
> 
> might see if i can hunt out a dcs muff though rather than destroying the *****, just so i can go quiet again if i wish to. hmm....hutzl doing dolmar yet?
> 
> chainwise it comes with a semi chisel 3/8 x 0.058" for 18", i get the gauge is the width of the driver/guide bar groove (i learnt that when the 038 i bought had a 0.050" chain on a 0.063" bar and really didn't work well at all until i worked that out). I assumed it would have some affect on the cutter size too...well it does...the kerf grows noticeably. what i haven't got my head around yet though is if the gauge has any bearing on the file size i need. i.e. will my stihl 2 in 1 file for 3/8 (* 0.063") fit or do i need to find that a new home and get myself a new, different size one?
> I'll buy a full chisel chain for it too, does stihl rs come in 0.058"? I' like stihl chain....not that I've used oregon though tbf....hmm..I ought to try oregon and not just always go on what i read.
> 
> woo who, 79.5cc of dolmakitasachs on its way to ME!


Congrats on the new purchase. You think you had a saw in your hands with the 038, wait till you sink that thing into a log. They are pretty ridiculous, you may want to wear a diaper!! Lol.


----------



## Philbert

A few more photos from Ohio




@fordf150 

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> A few more photos from Ohio
> 
> View attachment 656468
> View attachment 656469
> 
> @fordf150
> 
> Philbert


I need to pick up an echo to stihl bar adaptor from him one of these days. So I can run all the same bars on my bigger saws.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Having agreed a sale on the MS660, and since the dolmakita has vanished from a couple of the websites i found it on at very cheap prices just yesterday...... while it was still on the last, and cheapest of all that kiwibrofound for me i decided..HIT BUY!
> So a
> MAKITA EA7900P45E 78.5cc Petrol 18" / 45cm Professional Chainsaw is on its way to me, with a free 100ml one shot bottle of husqvarna 2 stroke oil and...AND...some free safety googles! wow, those freebees eh! well, tbh the 44% saving on rrp making £550.51 delivered swung it.  oh yeah!
> 
> 
> So it is quiet..nice. until you muffler mod it....ah...and i read that the EA7900 is 1/2 a horsey down on the older DCS7900 with the only difference being...the pussycat in the newer muffler. errr.....well i always wear a foresters helmet with ear defenders.
> 
> might see if i can hunt out a dcs muff though rather than destroying the *****, just so i can go quiet again if i wish to. hmm....hutzl doing dolmar yet?
> 
> chainwise it comes with a semi chisel 3/8 x 0.058" for 18", i get the gauge is the width of the driver/guide bar groove (i learnt that when the 038 i bought had a 0.050" chain on a 0.063" bar and really didn't work well at all until i worked that out). I assumed it would have some affect on the cutter size too...well it does...the kerf grows noticeably. what i haven't got my head around yet though is if the gauge has any bearing on the file size i need. i.e. will my stihl 2 in 1 file for 3/8 (* 0.063") fit or do i need to find that a new home and get myself a new, different size one?
> I'll buy a full chisel chain for it too, does stihl rs come in 0.058"? I' like stihl chain....not that I've used oregon though tbf....hmm..I ought to try oregon and not just always go on what i read.
> 
> woo who, 79.5cc of dolmakitasachs on its way to ME!


Congrats, they are a nice saw, I like them a lot.
They are a have a bit lower exhaust note stock, and they still aren't real lout when opened up behind the deflector, they just growl more and the sound angry.
I'm not sure you will find much use for the 18" bar, the effective length will be around 16" with the big nasty spikes on it .
A 24 is a great bar for them as far as balance goes, but they run a 28 nice in our hardwoods here, a 20 is a bit shorter than I like on them myself.
The Oregon chain is a great chain, especially if the stihl chain there is priced like it is here, they are very proud of it.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> About a wheelbarrow load full with the two rounds....


That wheelbarrow load will go a long way compared to many wood species, did I say I like locust .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> A few more photos from Ohio
> 
> View attachment 656468
> View attachment 656469
> 
> @fordf150
> 
> Philbert


Good pictures Philbert.
Since I know your a safety conscious guy I'm sure you didn't let Nate run that grinder with that gas can under it .


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 656412
> Maybe this will help you?



Thanks but I didn't need it. Already knew that.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Congrats, they are a nice saw, I like them a lot.
> They are a have a bit lower exhaust note stock, and they still aren't real lout when opened up behind the deflector, they just growl more and the sound angry.
> I'm not sure you will find much use for the 18" bar, the effective length will be around 16" with the big nasty spikes on it .
> A 24 is a great bar for them as far as balance goes, but they run a 28 nice in our hardwoods here, a 20 is a bit shorter than I like on them myself.
> The Oregon chain is a great chain, especially if the stihl chain there is priced like it is here, they are very proud of it.


Someone wanted the spikes off the 7910 you sent me at the GTG. Said he liked the smaller spikes. I passed cause the ones on the saw are more then big enough.


----------



## JustJeff

I thought the 18 a little short to take advantage of the 7900’s power but it’s probably best for shipping. Pick up a 24-28 and you’ll be pretty versatile. 
Dolmar sold to makita in Canada (not sure about the rest of the world) and the 7910 is not available here. Just the 73cc version.


----------



## LondonNeil

Not sure what spikes are on it... Only seen this piccie


I'll hold off getting a spare chain (I find I can touch up a chain with the 2 in 1 very quickly anyway), see how I go with the 18, and decide if longer would be handy. I don't recall having buried my 20" bar so the 18 will probably be fine. However, I still haven't got a mantle over either of my fireplaces. When I had a mature Oak felled from the garden about 5 years ago now I kept 3 chunks of the trunk about 4' long. I had no firm plans at the time but when the stoves went in I thought of milling a chunky 4-6" thick board to use as a mantle. I've not had the saw to do it..... Until now. Tree was a turkey/european Oak though which is much more prone to rot..... Time to free hand slice open one of the trunk chunks to see if they are still viable. This could be what triggers a 25" rollamatic E, a set of bar adapters and an 84 dl, 3/8* 0.063 full chisel rs chain.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I thought the 18 a little short to take advantage of the 7900’s power but it’s probably best for shipping. Pick up a 24-28 and you’ll be pretty versatile.
> Dolmar sold to makita in Canada (not sure about the rest of the world) and the 7910 is not available here. Just the 73cc version.


Makita has owned dolmar for a loooong time, just changed the name recently.
We still have them available here as a 7900.
https://www.makitatools.com/***/***-shop/2stroke-professional
Looks like it stinks to be Canadian in this instance, at least you guys have friends here in the states, also good your close to the border .
https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=toollist&categoryid=7&subcategoryid=40


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Not sure what spikes are on it... Only seen this piccieView attachment 656507
> 
> 
> I'll hold off getting a spare chain (I find I can touch up a chain with the 2 in 1 very quickly anyway), see how I go with the 18, and decide if longer would be handy. I don't recall having buried my 20" bar so the 18 will probably be fine. However, I still haven't got a mantle over either of my fireplaces. When I had a mature Oak felled from the garden about 5 years ago now I kept 3 chunks of the trunk about 4' long. I had no firm plans at the time but when the stoves went in I thought of milling a chunky 4-6" thick board to use as a mantle. I've not had the saw to do it..... Until now. Tree was a turkey/european Oak though which is much more prone to rot..... Time to free hand slice open one of the trunk chunks to see if they are still viable. This could be what triggers a 25" rollamatic E, a set of bar adapters and an 84 dl, 3/8* 0.063 full chisel rs chain.


Well done Neil, welcome to the club of owning a beastie saw in suburbia. like me your neighbors will now really appreciate you taking a sickie to do your big cuts.


----------



## LondonNeil

He he! I had new neighbours move into the house behind over the winter and hadn't run either saw in months..... My fiancee tells me there were lots of strange looks when I ran a few tank fulls through the other week. They will get used to it though. The other house behind is empty and for sale. Whenever we notice the agents showing it my fiancee shouts, 'Quick! Get your chainsaw out!'


----------



## MustangMike

A 7900/7910/461 are all fine saws, but if I were only running a 18" bar, my saw would not be that heavy.

Very often a smaller saw will run right with them with a smaller bar.

I run 20" bars on my 60 + 70 cc saws, longer bars on the larger saws, and smaller bars on the smaller saws. The 28" light bar on my hybrid is very handy in a lot of situations, especially for felling when the tree gets a little wider at the bottom.


----------



## LondonNeil

Don't get me a wrong, I'm not advocating a heavy saw. I ordered the Makita over the 261 as it is more adaptable, a really good deal, and used sparingly so weight less important to me.

It's 6.6kg. thats 14.4lbs My only comparison is the 038 which is 15lbs I notice the weight of that, boy yes, but I can run 2-3 tanks through it blocking up uglies easily enough. I'm working in a comfortable environment though, which helps a great deal.


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> Someone wanted the spikes off the 7910 you sent me at the GTG. Said he liked the smaller spikes. I passed cause the ones on the saw are more then big enough.


They do look somewhat like a Klingon weapon!


----------



## JustJeff

Got a call from my wife’s cousin “I got another load of wood for ya”. That usually means it’s already bucked up and in a pile. Plus he has two elm for me to take down. My son and I ran the splitter for an hour and a half tonight to clear the way. I still have about a cord of pine to split up for campfire wood but the hardwood spot is bare.


----------



## cantoo

Couple more hours to go on the 16" stuff. Plumbed up the dump trailer too but haven't taken the time to raise it off the ground high enough to dump onto the table. Plan is to put rounds under the wheels and hitch.. Someday that is.


----------



## cantoo

And of course went to another sale. Anybody need any chains? I likely already have 50 or more laying around, she won't notice another 25.


----------



## MustangMike

It was Milling Day, at least for a few hours in the afternoon. Ended up with some nice Red Oak boards, but the darn things are so heavy I had to roll them on a log to get them into the trailer (was going it alone today).

Can't complain, when I cut the first side piece off, someone driving by stopped and bought it from me!


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> It's 6.6kg. thats 14.4lbs



I think in real life you will find the 044/440 is often 14 lbs or less, the 7900/7910 is about 16.6, and the 460/461 about 14.75. I checked out one of the HD used saws that can be converted to a 7910, but it was no light weight, I passed.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I think in real life you will find the 044/440 is often 14 lbs or less, the 7900/7910 is about 16.6, and the 460/461 about 14.75. I checked out one of the HD used saws that can be converted to a 7910, but it was no light weight, I passed.


Did I miss the link to the UK retailer selling a 461 for £550?


----------



## farmer steve

i was coming home from produce auction yesterday and passed a yard sale. i spied a chainsaw and turned around. the guy wanted to much for a 028 super. looked around and found some new Stihl screnches and safety glasses. heres my haul for $4.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> It was Milling Day, at least for a few hours in the afternoon. Ended up with some nice Red Oak boards, but the darn things are so heavy I had to roll them on a log to get them into the trailer (was going it alone today).
> 
> Can't complain, when I cut the first side piece off, someone driving by stopped and bought it from me!



Beautiful work, Mike!


----------



## LondonNeil

Mike I guess by real world weight you mean with bar and chain? I agree it is difficult to compare without including and I know the Makita weight I have is power head only, the 038 weight I found may include a bar.

Anyway, yep they are heavy. I use the 180 for 90% of my saw work. The big saw comes out for noodling unsplitables and bucking the occasional larger round that I've collected that is still too long for my small stoves (12" or less is the aim). I tend to make a pile of half a dozen pallets as a temporary work table, lift rounds to that and cut. Very occasionally a big round is easier to cut down on the ground. I'm not bucking or limbing out in the field like you guys. So weight is less important. If I were starting again, knowing now what wood I get.... I'd likely have just one saw and it would be a 241 or 261 sized machine for everything.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> i was coming home from produce auction yesterday and passed a yard sale. i spied a chainsaw and turned around. the guy wanted to much for a 028 super. looked around and found some new Stihl screnches and safety glasses. heres my haul for $4.
> View attachment 656684



What are you going to do with them all? Take up juggling?


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to do with them all? Take up juggling?


I was thinking along the lines of a scrench bandolier or maybe a gunslingers belt with the screnches in the bullet loops and a Stihl multi file in the holster.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to do with them all? Take up juggling?


give some away to my hoosky owning friends.


----------



## MustangMike

Great haul Steve, always good to have that stuff around. The last two sets of safety glasses I had I put the Grandson's names on them for when we shoot the bb/pellet guns.

And every year or two, one of those wrenches seems to evaporate!


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Mike I guess by real world weight you mean with bar and chain?



Never trust the co published specs, they are often optimistic. And yes, the bar will make a big difference.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Never trust the co published specs, they are often optimistic. And yes, the bar will make a big difference.


You would know as you’ve done a lot of weight tests. 

I like the 044/440 as a one saw plan. Too bad the more plentiful 12mm saws didn’t have the power of the earlier ones


----------



## MustangMike

My 440 runs pretty strong after you do a few mods (no porting). A large problem was the more restrictive mufflers.


----------



## Philbert

Firewood: 25 cents a stick. 

Cumberland, WI. 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

It would be way cool if that was in a coin operated machine


----------



## Philbert

It was next to a coin operated ice machine. One dollar for an 8 pound bag. Pretty good deal they are too.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to do with them all? Take up juggling?


Hang them off the ceiling with LED lights in 'em?
A mate did that with the old suction cups from his milk shed.


----------



## LondonNeil

I ought to ask this in the chainsaw section but....well....its more friendly here. SachsDolmar, is it husky bar mount? like this one?
https://www.worldofpower.co.uk/husqvarna-28-3-8-solid-bar-with-replaceable-tip.html#tabs


----------



## KiwiBro

Yes, same as husky, D009 mount. 24" seems to be about its balance point. Above that it gets a bit tip heavy.


----------



## al-k

Put a new rs chain on the 291 today. Cut this oak like butter.
god I suck at sharpening a chain.


----------



## LondonNeil

muchos gracias kiwibro. And there chances of me getting stuff that needs a 28" are very, very rare...I can't lift it in the boot of the car....and definitely couldn't fetch it out again! i suspect that 28" may be cheaper than a sensible 24"....no one wants them here. Ah, no....its a quid less https://www.worldofpower.co.uk/husqvarna-24-3-8-solid-bar-with-replaceable-tip.html or another £3 on that gets a stihl rollomatic e 25"....that must be a fair chunk lighter as its laminated not solid....but no replaceable tip...no biggy there. Need to hunt out one of those adapter plates i think.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

al-k said:


> Put a new rs chain on the 291 today. Cut this oak like butter.
> god I suck at sharpening a chain. View attachment 656760


I suck at sharpening a loop too. That's why I have 3 loops for each saw and the $100 Northern Tool grinder. 

Swap out the dull loop and keep cutting during the day, sharpen after dark.


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## LondonNeil

I never sharpened my own, then i got one of these for each chain size i have....i can do a fair job alost as quick as swapping a short loop out.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> It was next to a coin operated ice machine. One dollar for an 8 pound bag. Pretty good deal they are too.
> 
> Philbert


you need ice in MN and WI?


----------



## KiwiBro

@LondonNeil ,
I'm not sure there's a right or wrong bar size, just more about meeting current and future needs. It can be difficult to foresee what's around the corner but the universe seems to have a way of seeking out those who are capable. Once it realises you've a near-80cc saw, you might find the universe starts sending bigger wood your way, so the 28" won't seem so much like overkill. That said, the 24" balances well.
Here's another option too (but .063 gauge):
https://www.worldofpower.co.uk/stihl-rollomatic-e-25-guide-bar-3-8-1-6mm.html#tabs


----------



## JustJeff

About half a dozen rounds left to be split. Had a fair bit of pine I’ll set aside for campfire wood. The double row on the fence is next winters wood, the pile is for the year after and beyond. Might have to sell a few cord.


----------



## Cody

al-k said:


> Put a new rs chain on the 291 today. Cut this oak like butter.
> god I suck at sharpening a chain. View attachment 656760



Stihl RS chain comes with a hell of a hook from the factory. I'm sure a guy could replicate that by hand filing it but I'm just fine using the grinder to do that. My opinion, that pointy hook wears down pretty fast.


----------



## cantoo

Spent the couple of hours on the splitter today and got the selling wood all split. I also cleaned the area up of sawdust and crap. Told the wife that I did such a good job that I'm going to treat myself by going to the Amish auction in Chesley tomorrow. No t real far from JustJeff's stomping grounds. If you are going Jeff, I'll be the good looking white dude in the straw hat trying to blend in with the black hats. I'll be pulling around my grandson in his wooden wagon, it's got the Canadian flag on it. Wife might be coming too, she'll be the one sporting a sour look and giving me the stink eye when I bid.


----------



## MustangMike

I have 2 24" Stihl E bars and really like em. Cheap, durable and light. Don't think we can get em in longer than 20" any more since they came out with the ES Light bars in those sizes.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Mike I guess by real world weight you mean with bar and chain? I agree it is difficult to compare without including and I know the Makita weight I have is power head only, the 038 weight I found may include a bar.
> 
> Anyway, yep they are heavy. I use the 180 for 90% of my saw work. The big saw comes out for noodling unsplitables and bucking the occasional larger round that I've collected that is still too long for my small stoves (12" or less is the aim). I tend to make a pile of half a dozen pallets as a temporary work table, lift rounds to that and cut. Very occasionally a big round is easier to cut down on the ground. I'm not bucking or limbing out in the field like you guys. So weight is less important. If I were starting again, knowing now what wood I get.... I'd likely have just one saw and it would be a 241 or 261 sized machine for everything.


Unfortunately you’ve put yourself into a very difficult position Neil, it’s a big gap between a ms180 and a 7900 the only solution will be a ported 261  no pressure from us though.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Unfortunately you’ve put yourself into a very difficult position Neil, it’s a big gap between a ms180 and a 7900 the only solution will be a ported 261  no pressure from us though.


I agree. Then, the 261 will be too close to the 180 in weight and ease of handling so the 180 should go, and also the 261 is too close to the 7900 so the latter should go in favour of a 395. That's pretty much my two saw plan now: ported 261 with 18 or 20" bar, 395 with 32 or 42" bar. I'm contemplating flicking the 7900 but it's such a neat saw it's even harder to let go of than the 241 was.


----------



## nighthunter

Jeffkrib said:


> Unfortunately you’ve put yourself into a very difficult position Neil, it’s a big gap between a ms180 and a 7900 the only solution will be a ported 261  no pressure from us though.





KiwiBro said:


> I agree. Then, the 261 will be too close to the 180 in weight and ease of handling so the 180 should go, and also the 261 is too close to the 7900 so it should go in favour of a 395. That's pretty much my two saw plan now: ported 261 with 18 or 20" bar, 395 with 32 or 42" bar. I'm contemplating flicking the 7900 but it's such a neat saw it's even harder to let go of than the 241 was.


 I would have to disagree also and go with a 880 or 3120 muffler modded making the 7900 the middle saw, there's no substitute for power and that would keep Neil happy and it will keep house next door unsold. Just my two cents


----------



## KiwiBro

hmm would a re-jetted and unlimited coiled and muff modded 3120 clear the whole block? And does Neil's car have a tow ball?
*edit* what was I thinking; he had to sell the car to buy the 3120.


----------



## rarefish383

You know how some folks get that warm fuzzy feeling when they rescue some poor lost pet? That's how I feel when I find some unloved old saw, like the Super 1050 I got for $150. Holding it by the top handle, with the 24" bar, it balances dead level. With the 36" bar just a tad nose heavy. Then there was the Mac 550 for $35, same thing. There are just so many saws that need rescued. Why go little when there is a big one with your name on it? Ask Jamesmiller how that old 1050 ran. It's not heavy when in the wood, and you never have to push on it, it does all the work for you. Just remember old saws need lovin too, and like old pets, they give every thing they got.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I have 2 24" Stihl E bars and really like em. Cheap, durable and light. Don't think we can get em in longer than 20" any more since they came out with the ES Light bars in those sizes.


I use the E bar as well but 20 was the longest I could find. Almost half the price of the ES.


----------



## rarefish383

Took down a little dead Oak for my friends son this morning. My photographer let us down. He only got one pic of the "Old Fat Guy" making the back cut on the stem, and one of my climber George. George is 64 and plans on climbing full time for 3 more years. He wanted some firewood, so we loaded him up first. The rest of the trunk and brush only made about half a load on my dump trailer. You can see I had my ears, glasses, and leather boots on.


----------



## JustJeff

Went over to my wife’s cousin’s today and tossed the poulan in the truck just in case. Turns out there was more wood there than I thought. And I had just finished splitting everything I had this morning! Sigh. Back to work.


----------



## Philbert

Another. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> View attachment 656995
> 
> Another.
> 
> Philbert


Those were the days. When people were honest and sheep not so much.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Unfortunately you’ve put yourself into a very difficult position Neil, it’s a big gap between a ms180 and a 7900 the only solution will be a ported 261  no pressure from us though.



Lol!

I'll not get a 261. I was reminded, they have a very bad rep here. Probably cured now but all the early ones had soft crankshaft at the power take off end, it would wear out in the bearing until it caused trouble. You cannot find replacement shafts for love nor money.... Lots of cheap dead 261s....oem cranks and the dealer work are more then a new saw. Very bad rep that saw.....oh and stihl denied the fault, so no warranty. Nope....2 saw plan.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> View attachment 656995
> 
> Another.
> 
> Philbert


I have one of those. People have been honest with me. I haven’t had it out this year but with the recent influx of wood, I’m thinking of resurrecting it.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I think in real life you will find the 044/440 is often 14 lbs or less, the 7900/7910 is about 16.6, and the 460/461 about 14.75. I checked out one of the HD used saws that can be converted to a 7910, but it was no light weight, I passed.



This is what I got for the 7910 with tanks full and a 24" bar. Only reason I weighed it was to see the difference between it an the 590 setup the same way.
I picked up a 64xx HD saw one time and thought it was a pig. The 7910 feels lighter in my hands don't know why.


----------



## James Miller

Oak scrounge for my cousin today. It was 80 and humid spent an hour on a saw and decides the rest could wait.


----------



## James Miller

That 661 was rather lackluster in my opinion. Guess that' what happens when the only other ones iv ran are ported square filed GTG monsters.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> That 661 was rather lackluster in my opinion. Guess that' what happens when the only other ones iv ran are ported square filed GTG monsters.


I like my 660, but I think the 1050 will out cut it, especially in bigger wood. The 660 is smoother, quieter, and can be easier to start. One of these days I may send it out and see if someone can turn it into a monster.


----------



## dancan

Paul (the developer) called me this morning and told me that the surveyors were out and they've marked the official centerline of the driveway plus they went in further .
I took care of the "Honey Do" list this morning and went out to see just after lunch .





So after 1 tank




2nd tank




3rd tank




4th tank




5th tank




6th tank




7th tank





All done 
My buddy showed up this afternoon so he drug out and cut up half a trailer load and then threw some Zoggerwood on top .





Paul is going to start the driveway Monday and meet with the homeowners to mark out the houselot so more wood to come yet


----------



## dancan

About 20 tanks so far on this project .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> About 20 tanks so far on this project .


that 20 inch bar on that 241 looks way shorter than the one on mine.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Paul (the developer) called me this morning


We oughta start a goFundMe campaign to pay the shipping costs of Kermit (Bilke S3) up to you during the off season here. I hate gear sitting around not being used and you'll get one heck of a kick out of watching those twigs disappear inside it and firewood come out the other end.


----------



## MNGuns

Riding out a dry spell here.....Finished up a big score, went on vacation to Florida for a week, came back and got nothing to do but stack......ugh. Drove around this morning doing some sniffing. Tomorrow afternoon at the gun club I have a few buddies to hit up, otherwise it's back to the CL....<cast, reel, reel, twitch, reel, reel>


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, that looks like Black Oak you guys took down. Going to mill any, or is it all going to be fire wood?

Jim, I would get into the habit of moving away from the falling tree a bit sooner than you do. Usually diagonally toward the back works best. Just helps to keep things safe, if they move wrong, they will hurt you. I just think it is a good habit to get into for safety.


----------



## MustangMike

Been very frustrating trying to get this Tree Guy's MS660 off my bench. Knew it had a bad seal, so I ordered seals at my local shop Monday, they told me they would have them on Tue. I didn't trust em, so I also ordered some from FL, they were supposed to arrive by COB Fri.

So here I am this AM, still with no seals. At 1:04 I go on the computer, and it says the seals from FL were delivered at 1:00! I run to the MB and there they are, and the mail truck is just 2 doors down!

So I put a new seal in, and the saw sounds almost as bad, so I do a pressure check and my new seal is leaking. Luckily, I ordered extras, so I carefully installed another. Saw still won't run right, but when I test it, it holds both pressure an vacuum. I'm ready the throw the saw in the garbage, and I decide to put the spare Asian carb I have on it … PROBLEM SOLVED, it runs just fine.

Now I think I'm done and go to put it all back together and I notice the metal driver on the oil pump worm gear is broken off where it goes into the clutch. Did not notice that when I took it apart. I've got them for 460s, but not for 660s. Got to order parts again, but at least this one is a simple fix. Just frustrating having this saw on my bench for so long.

(Note: On Monday I called 3 local Stihl shops, and none had 660 seals in stock!) I just have to conclude they are all really just lawn mower shops that also sell saws.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Joe, that looks like Black Oak you guys took down. Going to mill any, or is it all going to be fire wood?
> 
> Jim, I would get into the habit of moving away from the falling tree a bit sooner than you do. Usually diagonally toward the back works best. Just helps to keep things safe, if they move wrong, they will hurt you. I just thin it is a good habit to get into for safety.



+1. I got reminded of that a couple months ago. Seems I had gotten into the habit of just taking a few steps back. Tree had a bow in int, bow hit grund and tree jumped back over the stump right at my face.


----------



## Cowboy254

I haven't scrounged now for nearly three months. Been in withdrawal. I've gone past the shakes, I'm not sure what happens next. Had a dream about scrounging last night, accidentally woke Cowgirl up when I poked her in the back. Anyway. Heading down to Melbourne tomorrow, going to take a load of candlebark wood down to my brother then we're going to the footy. Should be 80,000 people there, a good crowd.

It was a great day today. Little bit of snoe on the mountain.




I've been saving these two rows up for my brother for more than a year. Candlebark heartwood is great to burn, similar density to oak and virtually no ash. The sapwood....well, that's where the ash is. So the branch material with the sapwood goes to my brother since he can't tell the difference anyway. Don't nobody tell him. 




Since we're now into winter, there aren't too many creepy crawlies about. Apart from this one. I took a pic since I know @CaseyForrest likes the wildlife.




I knocked as much of the bark off it as would easily come off and chucked that in the firepit. Ended up with this 1/3 cord for the 4 hour drive down tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> We oughta start a goFundMe campaign to pay the shipping costs of Kermit (Bilke S3) up to you during the off season here. I hate gear sitting around not being used and you'll get one heck of a kick out of watching those twigs disappear inside it and firewood come out the other end.



I'd love to have a Bilke S3 , it fits well with the type of cutting I do .


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Joe, that looks like Black Oak you guys took down. Going to mill any, or is it all going to be fire wood?
> 
> Jim, I would get into the habit of moving away from the falling tree a bit sooner than you do. Usually diagonally toward the back works best. Just helps to keep things safe, if they move wrong, they will hurt you. I just thin it is a good habit to get into for safety.


Morning Mike, the one we took down was a Red. I think the Oak Wilt got it. I have 3 farms I can cut firewood on and it's killing off all the Reds faster that we can take them down. It's a shame, he has a giant Red not far from the dead one, probably within drip line, so it may get infected too. The big one is 40" at chest height. I have 6 30"+ Red Oak logs, 4 smaller Cherries, and 2 Black walnut in my yard that need to be milled, so every thing else is going to firewood, unless it's something special.

Good advice for Jim. I make most of my felling cuts from the left side facing the direction of fall. As soon as the back cut starts to open I take 3 steps back and look up. Always looking up anyway. Once the saw is started in the back cut, you don't have to stare at it, it's going to cut level to the hinge. Glance at the right side, look up, glance at the left side look up. I almost always put a tag line high in the tree. One reason I like the tag line is, I like to break about 2" of hinge, so the fall stays true to the hinge. If it's a nice straight log, or maybe a little back lean, I have the guys on the tag line keep just enough tension on the line to keep it from setting back. When I'm ready, and have stepped back, I have them pull. If it has front lean it will start to hinge over on it's own, but still like to have the tag line in, if I want I can have the guys pull and get it moving before it wants to. It's very hilly around here, and it's not uncommon to have butt ends jump 8-10 feet in the air, I guess if you are used to it, it's just business as usual, if your not used to, and prepared for it, it can scare the daylights out of you, or worse. Can't imagine having a stump weighing several thousand pounds hitting you in the chin or chest. Would be like the fly and fly swatter.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Joe, that looks like Black Oak you guys took down. Going to mill any, or is it all going to be fire wood?
> 
> Jim, I would get into the habit of moving away from the falling tree a bit sooner than you do. Usually diagonally toward the back works best. Just helps to keep things safe, if they move wrong, they will hurt you. I just thin it is a good habit to get into for safety.


I took the video. That's one of the local tree guys.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Morning Mike, the one we took down was a Red. I think the Oak Wilt got it. I have 3 farms I can cut firewood on and it's killing off all the Reds faster that we can take them down. It's a shame, he has a giant Red not far from the dead one, probably within drip line, so it may get infected too. The big one is 40" at chest height. I have 6 30"+ Red Oak logs, 4 smaller Cherries, and 2 Black walnut in my yard that need to be milled, so every thing else is going to firewood, unless it's something special.
> 
> Good advice for Jim. I make most of my felling cuts from the left side facing the direction of fall. As soon as the back cut starts to open I take 3 steps back and look up. Always looking up anyway. Once the saw is started in the back cut, you don't have to stare at it, it's going to cut level to the hinge. Glance at the right side, look up, glance at the left side look up. I almost always put a tag line high in the tree. One reason I like the tag line is, I like to break about 2" of hinge, so the fall stays true to the hinge. If it's a nice straight log, or maybe a little back lean, I have the guys on the tag line keep just enough tension on the line to keep it from setting back. When I'm ready, and have stepped back, I have them pull. If it has front lean it will start to hinge over on it's own, but still like to have the tag line in, if I want I can have the guys pull and get it moving before it wants to. It's very hilly around here, and it's not uncommon to have butt ends jump 8-10 feet in the air, I guess if you are used to it, it's just business as usual, if your not used to, and prepared for it, it can scare the daylights out of you, or worse. Can't imagine having a stump weighing several thousand pounds hitting you in the chin or chest. Would be like the fly and fly swatter.


There was a line in that tree. In the end it wasn' needed but it's something he does with any big tree.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> I took the video. That's one of the local tree guys.


All joking aside James,the camera work isn't great


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> All joking aside James,the camera work isn't great


I'd rather be on the saw. If I planed to make a video I'd have taken the camera.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> I'd rather be on the saw. If I planed to make a video I'd have taken the camera.


i know the feeling, technology for some reason doesn't like me that much


----------



## James Miller

Any of you folks that mill have experience with the cheap hutzle mills? Thinking about picking one up to play with.


----------



## James Miller

nighthunter said:


> i know the feeling, technology for some reason doesn't like me that much


Also eyes on the tree and not the phone screen probably didn't help.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> Also eyes on the tree and not the phone screen probably didn't help.


I was busting your chops as they say or trying to at least, there was nothing
wrong with the video


----------



## James Miller

It was a bit blurry


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Any of you folks that mill have experience with the cheap hutzle mills? Thinking about picking one up to play with.


I think a couple guys on the milling forum have gotten them, with passable reviews.


----------



## dancan

I shot over to that driveway this afternoon , I had 6 birches that I dropped yesterday that I wanted to delimb and cut to 8' .
After I was done I called Paul to tell him that I was done , he was happy , I told him that I cut to the last clearing , he said "Great , you got around the bend , I'll start the road Monday ."
I thot about that for a bit ... Then said to myself , "Best go walk the end of the cut to make sure I didn't miss any survey stakes because I don't remember the bend ..."


----------



## LondonNeil

[Dan earlier today] bend? what bend? errrr....am I gonna need a bigger trailer? Ooo maybe!....I'll just grab the 'saws and take a walk [/Dan earlier]


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I'd love to have a Bilke S3 , it fits well with the type of cutting I do .


Kermit is available about 4 months each year, if someone is paying the freight costs there and back. If Spot "X" is big enough to stage huge piles of logs, you can then go nuts with kermit and mow through it in just a few weeks.


----------



## dancan

Sooooo ,,,,










Another 60' long by 40' wide , 5 more tanks of fuel and I'm done for sure this time lol
Way down there past the bend


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> [Dan earlier today] bend? what bend? errrr....am I gonna need a bigger trailer? Ooo maybe!....I'll just grab the 'saws and take a walk [/Dan earlier]



Ayup , grabbed the saw and walked lol
I'll be happy when he gets that road in , it's getting to be a long walk .


----------



## al-k

Split and cleaned up some more today. Had a helper and worked the sh-t out of him.



I did all the noodling and kept him fed on the splitter.


----------



## Logger nate

Well made it out couple weeks ago for the first scrounge of the season, sure nice to be out cutting wood again, the withdrawls were getting bad....

The new ported 562 starting to get broke in, sure like that saw

Went out with my buddy the next weekend and tried the new jack out on a back leaning fir

worked great
still little a little snow at the top


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Went out with my buddy the next weekend and tried the new jack out on a back leaning fir


Beautiful pictures,

The face cut on that tree looks awful deep. Was that due to the leaning or use of the jack? Was back cut first?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Beautiful pictures,
> 
> The face cut on that tree looks awful deep. Was that due to the leaning or use of the jack? Was back cut first?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks! Yes the deep face cut helps tree reach the tipping point sooner, and yes back cut and jack put in before face cut.


----------



## Logger nate

Vid of jacking the tree
And getting blocks closer to the road (first weekend)


----------



## Philbert

Neighbor: _Hey, they have this huge crate or pallet thing at work that they want cut up. Interested in coming out (about 20 miles) and having a go at it with on of your chainsaws?
_
Me: _No.
_
Neighbor: _OK. Figured I would ask._

Me: _Hey, you have an electric chainsaw. I made up a few chains for you. Why not use that?
_
Neighbor: _Yeah, it's about 75 feet from the building and it would be awkward to run a cord._

Me: (Bummer). _The right tools would be a crowbar and a cordless reciprocating saw.
_
Neighbor: _Yeah, we'll figure something out._

Me: _I'm sure you will.
_
Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Great pictures, thanks.
With 30t-ish I'm guessing you could lift them off rather than over, the hinge if not careful. Was that plate straight before pressure came on? Are those holes in the plate for securing to jack somehow to stop it slipping off under load?


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Great pictures, thanks.
> With 30t-ish I'm guessing you could lift them off rather than over, the hinge if not careful. Was that plate straight before pressure came on? Are those holes in the plate for securing to jack somehow to stop it slipping off under load?


Thanks. Yeah that could happen, usally try to make sure there is plenty of hinge wood. Yeah plate was straight before we used it, no just a scrap piece we grabbed before we left, just happened to have holes in it. Was planning on welding a piece of pipe on plate to help secure it to jack ram, but maybe we don’t need it now that plate is “shaped”.


----------



## KiwiBro

I've not enough experience with bottle jacks so I might have gone a bit overkill trying to make sure it wouldn't slip off the head, but it's kinda neat to see the top plate pivot like it's supposed to when in use.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> I've not enough experience with bottle jacks so I might have gone a bit overkill trying to make sure it wouldn't slip off the head, but it's kinda neat to see the top plate pivot like it's supposed to when in use.
> View attachment 657297
> 
> 
> View attachment 657296


Looks good.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Well made it out couple weeks ago for the first scrounge of the season, sure nice to be out cutting wood again, the withdrawls were getting bad....View attachment 657283
> View attachment 657284
> The new ported 562 starting to get broke in, sure like that sawView attachment 657285
> View attachment 657286
> Went out with my buddy the next weekend and tried the new jack out on a back leaning firView attachment 657287
> View attachment 657288
> worked greatView attachment 657289
> still little a little snow at the topView attachment 657290


great pics Nate. EXCEPT its to early for snow pics.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Thanks! Yes the deep face cut helps tree reach the tipping point sooner, and yes back cut and jack put in before face cut.


Saw this the other day; thought the face cut was excessively deep. Then I saw your photo, so maybe there was more to the story. 




Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I got an email from the website I ordered the domakita from today.

Webteam: sorry your saw ordered is out of stock. We can offer these alternatives
Web link to 461, web link to 372xp

Me: are you offering these 'alternatives' at the same price as the Makita?

Me thinking to myself: no chance.... But if they are I'll have that 461!

I suspect the dolmakita for £550 was a fake offer. We shall see.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I got an email from the website I ordered the domakita from today.
> 
> Webteam: sorry your saw ordered is out of stock. We can offer these alternatives
> Web link to 461, web link to 372xp
> 
> Me: are you offering these 'alternatives' at the same price as the Makita?
> 
> Me thinking to myself: no chance.... But if they are I'll have that 461!
> 
> I suspect the dolmakita for £550 was a fake offer. We shall see.


An honest mistake is excusable, we all make 'em. But it's still gutting - that was shaping up to be a heck of a deal. Hopefully they look after you with the 461. If they won't, please don't think of the 261 as a booby prize - it's far better than that.


----------



## LondonNeil

The 261 is just too risky. Honestly, I could pick up year old 261s in need of a crank for peanuts, but you will not get a useable used crank. Logic says the problem must be fixed..... But it's not worth risking. There are other good saws.

If it's an honest mistake then they say they will stock the 7900 in early July. I can wait, but I am suspicious it's a string along promise. They aren't going to give me a 461 for £550 though.. it might be a giggle how they politely say 'no! It's making me smile as I imagine webteam operator spitting coffee over her keyboard as she reads my question though

btw, do people say 79 hundred or....?


----------



## KiwiBro

I know a fellow who sells more 261 v2's than any other saw and he says soft cranks are not an issue. Not saying previous saws didn't have an issue but it's a non-issue in the v2's from what I can gather. Previous iterations also had a batch of funky plastic cages in the clutch needle bearings that failed. Haven't heard of any v2's having this issue either, and v2's have been around long enough for issues to become known, if there were any. But if you aren't keen, fair enough, after all you have to have confidence in the gear you are buying/using. Best of luck with a discounted 461. I say 79 hundred, because it's a 79cc saw.

*edit* here's my ported 261 V2 on the first tank. It got even stronger. Stoopid strong for such a wee saw.


----------



## dancan

I say , "241 for the win !" lol
I called Paul the developer to make sure that I found all the survey markers , he was real happy with what I cut and was starting to put the road in .
I'm happy that he's happy 
I also got another woodhauler today , no , not another van 
One of my customers is going to upgrade his dumptrailer and offered me his at a very fair price .
http://hawketrailers.com/hawke-deck...e-deckover-dump-trailers/10000-gvwr-deckover/
I think it's the 10'x72" so it's not a huge monster but bigger than what I have , my brother is happy because I offered him mine at a real good price and he needed a trailer so he could haul firewood and supplies .


----------



## KiwiBro

Can get a heap done with the 241 . Can see the results from space  This was a few months with the 241:




Nice trailer. Such a shame good ones are so expensive here. Not saying they aren't worth every cent but just priced way out of my league. Road legal and capable, good clearance still for off-road, towable by car or tractor by swapping over the hitches, tilting, removable cage if carting firewood, drop down/removable sides and ends for long and wide loads. One day...


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> The 261 is just too risky. Honestly, I could pick up year old 261s in need of a crank for peanuts, but you will not get a useable used crank. Logic says the problem must be fixed..... But it's not worth risking. There are other good saws.
> 
> If it's an honest mistake then they say they will stock the 7900 in early July. I can wait, but I am suspicious it's a string along promise. They aren't going to give me a 461 for £550 though.. it might be a giggle how they politely say 'no! It's making me smile as I imagine webteam operator spitting coffee over her keyboard as she reads my question though
> 
> btw, do people say 79 hundred or....?


Too bad about the deal. If you’re nervous about the 261 why not a 362? 60 cc saw that balances well between power and weight. Unless you are regularly cutting 30” stuff it will be lots.


----------



## bear1998

Cowboy254 said:


> I haven't scrounged now for nearly three months. Been in withdrawal. I've gone past the shakes, I'm not sure what happens next. Had a dream about scrounging last night, accidentally woke Cowgirl up when I poked her in the back. Anyway. Heading down to Melbourne tomorrow, going to take a load of candlebark wood down to my brother then we're going to the footy. Should be 80,000 people there, a good crowd.
> 
> It was a great day today. Little bit of snoe on the mountain.
> 
> View attachment 657099
> 
> 
> I've been saving these two rows up for my brother for more than a year. Candlebark heartwood is great to burn, similar density to oak and virtually no ash. The sapwood....well, that's where the ash is. So the branch material with the sapwood goes to my brother since he can't tell the difference anyway. Don't nobody tell him.
> 
> View attachment 657100
> 
> 
> Since we're now into winter, there aren't too many creepy crawlies about. Apart from this one. I took a pic since I know @CaseyForrest likes the wildlife.
> 
> View attachment 657101
> 
> 
> I knocked as much of the bark off it as would easily come off and chucked that in the firepit. Ended up with this 1/3 cord for the 4 hour drive down tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 657102


What for creepy crawley is that??


----------



## 95custmz

bear1998 said:


> What for creepy crawley is that??


Looks like a Huntsman spider.


----------



## JustJeff

Broke out the 42cc craftsman for these limbs. I’m always amazed at how this cheap little saw with Stihl picco chain does. 
I even used it to cut up this log about 20 seconds a cut using the oneonethousand-twoonethousand method 
Then out came the 460 and was disappointed in short order because I was out of wood to cut. @LondonNeil I was wrong, you need one of these. Everyone needs one of these! It pulls the 20” bar with authority


----------



## James Miller

So somebody put the 7910 chain in the dirt today and didn't feel like fixing it on the spot. So the 590 got the nod.
Iv got 4 more big rounds to cut off tomorrow. First I'm gona clean up the chain on the 7910.


----------



## Ryan A

Saw these on the way home from work. Too bad I don't have an Alaskan Mill for the saw. Pardon my ignorance but Hickory?????


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Saw these on the way home from work. Too bad I don't have an Alaskan Mill for the saw. Pardon my ignorance but Hickory?????


Looks like Hickory. Could be Black Locust or Honey Locust, if the branches are thorny.


----------



## Ryan A

Locust or hickory, both money makers. You guys rock.Thanks!!!!!!

Last week teaching then schools out till Labor Day. I can get things cranked up with firewood then!


----------



## James Miller

Not a bad way to spend my first break . Guess I'll touch up the 490 at lunch.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Saw these on the way home from work. Too bad I don't have an Alaskan Mill for the saw. Pardon my ignorance but Hickory?????


\
can't quite tell from the pic Ryan. i know it's NOT spruce.  did you put your name on it yet?


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> \
> can't quite tell from the pic Ryan. i know it's NOT spruce.  did you put your name on it yet?



I'll swing by this weekend and see what the property owner says....


----------



## woodchip rookie

Had my gf drop off her tired 435 for me to touch up. I dont think she has had that saw apart or sharpened since the last time I did it 2yrs ago


----------



## LondonNeil

And surprise surprise.....the alternitive they offer me is not the same price. If I'd wanted to pay £830 for a 461 I would have ordered it (great saw....just too much money)

I've told them I'll wait for the makita and to keep me informed of the restock date should it change. 

If it changes once then I'll take that as 'the offer never existed' and I'll leave them appropriate feedback everywhere i can.

back to 391 vs 550xp i think. hmm


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> And surprise surprise.....the alternitive they offer me is not the same price. If I'd wanted to pay £830 for a 461 I would have ordered it (great saw....just too much money)
> 
> I've told them I'll wait for the makita and to keep me informed of the restock date should it change.
> 
> If it changes once then I'll take that as 'the offer never existed' and I'll leave them appropriate feedback everywhere i can.
> 
> back to 391 vs 550xp i think. hmm


I'm guessing the Echos aren't dirt cheap there like they are here. A 590 would do everything you want a bigger saw for. Of the 2 you listed the 550 would probably retire your 180 and become a 1 saw plan. It would be my choice.


----------



## LondonNeil

actually...if i wanted a 461 I'd go to my local dealer 4 miles away and pay £793 with 20" bar.
I'm feeling deflated.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'd thought that. ebay the 180, get half my money back on that....but.but...it is my first saw


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a 445 and a 550xp and there isnt much difference. I run 16" bars on both. 325 full chisel. The 445 holds its own against the 550xp and is alot cheaper. If you arent trying to impress anybody and thats the size saw you are looking for dont overlook a 445 or non-pro grade 50cc Husky.


----------



## panolo

I love my 445 with the 16". It cuts and doesn't quit. I use it more than any other saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

was just looking t the 555. £495 with 18".

I'll give world of power aa while to see if they come up trumps with dollmakita. looking at the reviews on trustpilot they do fairly well 82%, but the occasional 1 star review for selling something they haven't got in stock....ah.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> If you arent trying to impress anybody



Well, there are all of us sitting up in the peanut gallery waiting to cast judgement. 

Neil, get a pro saw. If you buy a farm boss or a rancher you'll spend most of your time wishing you had forked out for something better. As long as you don't need to sell your first born child. I certainly agree with @JustJeff that a 460 will smash anything you put in front of it. It might be more than you need but there is a very good reason I didn't use the 310 for seven years after I bought the 460. I wouldn't buy a 391.


----------



## nighthunter

There's nothing wrong with a farmboss/rancher saw, infact I have a ms291 that I love and has a lot and I mean a lot of firewood cut. I couldn't tell you the amount of cords of wood it cut because I generally lost count and stihl starts on the third pull,A farm/ranch saw will cut as good with a sharp chain as a pro saw with a dull chain and for less the money aswell


----------



## spyder62

Ryan A said:


> Saw these on the way home from work. Too bad I don't have an Alaskan Mill for the saw. Pardon my ignorance but Hickory?????


Looks like NE philly


----------



## LondonNeil

lets ignore the farmboss/rancher vs pro saw snobbery for a moment, and I'll leave out the brand and saw (although you'll easily guess a few), lets look at price vs a measure of grunt (not the only measure...but the only one in the specs.) where possible i've priced the saw with an 18", although some saws can be supplied bigger barred.

£781 - 6 horses, a full on stage coach, no pony and trap here. £130 per horse
_________________________________________________________________ too costly line, wet dream saw but remember I only buck wood already down and already small enough to get in my car
£550 - 5.7 horses ------the stand out £96/horse
£515 - 3.75 horses why would anyone?
£498 - 4.5 horses £110/horse
£495 - 4.16 horses £118/horse
£483 - 3.8 horses £127/horse
_______________________________________
£410 - 2.8 horses....mleh. just ....mleh

I'd say after £550/5.7bhp the second best (on that spec alone) is quite strongly £498/4.5bhp...they do trail the winner by 10 lengths I admit.


----------



## JustJeff

The only reason I have a ms460 is because I jumped on an ad quickly and got it for $200. It was one of those once in a lifetime deals. As a homeowner and a scrounger, I can’t justify the expense of a new pro saw. Not sure what England has in the way of forestry but there’s lots here. Some guys trade their saws every couple years. That’s how I got the Husqvarna 365xt, which was an excellent saw, two years old for $325. Might not hurt to check dealers for used and leave a number in case something comes in. If I was buying new, it would be a homeowner grade saw like a 271 or similar. The echo 590 is a great saw as well.


----------



## LondonNeil

There is forestry, but not much in London or the south east. there are plenty of tree services but their saws are a big cost and they wont swap them while they still run well. I did pick up a really nice 2014 660 for under £300 (once I got the piston and couple of other bits it needed) ...its sat in a box in the garage needing to be built...actually needing to be packed in a much better box and posted to Ireland for nighthunter to build....which is the best thing as i don't have the time to build it and I want someone to have it, build it and use it. sigh.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> lets ignore the farmboss/rancher vs pro saw snobbery for a moment



Not snobbery in my case, Neil, just my personal experience. Depends what you want the saw to do, and of course, how much you want to spend.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry, I'm not calling anyone a snob, I'm just saying put the badge to one side for a moment and look at the specs, I know a pro saw would hold its value better but the homeowner saws will last a home owner like me very well too.

Jut add a new runner to the race....any guesses? Its in a photo for second.

£781 - 6 horses, a full on stage coach, no pony and trap here. £130 per horse
_________________________________________________________________ too costly line, wet dream saw but remember I only buck wood already down and already small enough to get in my car
£550 - 5.7 horses ------the stand out £96/horse
£550 - 4.83 horses ----- £113/horse happens to come with 4 free spare chains at the moment, from my local dealer.
£515 - 3.75 horses why would anyone?
£498 - 4.5 horses £110/horse
£495 - 4.16 horses £118/horse
£483 - 3.8 horses £127/horse
_______________________________________
£410 - 2.8 horses....mleh. just ....mleh


----------



## spyder62

London neil, I read a couple of weeks ago that England was banning wood stoves , fire places and fire pits. Said it would be illegal to burn any wood due to pollution I believe. Any truth here?


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out yesterday and cut 2 ute loads (no pics sorry) gum and peppermint (not that I really needed it but can't help myself) I do enjoy cutting wood despite what the bodies telling me.


----------



## LondonNeil

In many/most major cities we already have rules similar to (based on) your EPA rules. for instance in a smoke control zone you can't burn a non approved fuel (wood) in a stove unless the appliance is 'exempt' ie has passed some testng and is clean -ish. you can have a bonfire though. Now for several years we have failed to meet out EU laws on air quality by quite a margin...too many diesel cars, particulates are a problem (and NOX). So the government is forced, legally, to do something. what we do...well. some politicians call for banning, some call for banning non 'clean' stove sales and bringing forward the next set of rules or clean stoves, the latest statement from th government minister was more educated...more along the scandanavian line - educate homeowners to use dry wood, encourage clean air days (no burning on bad pollution days), outlaw sale of wet wood. In practice...enforcement will be virtually impossible, plus we rely on wood stoves as part of our government strategy to meet climate accord /carbon reduction agreements. 
So i make sure i burn dry wood, hot and clean, never smolder, and try not to worry too much.


----------



## muddstopper

The only saw i ever bought new is a Husky 55. 53cc. It is one of the last years they made that saw. Yea its been a while since I bought that saw. I still have it and have never had to turn a screw on it. I also like to snatch up any used 55's I find, as long as I can get them cheap. I have lost count of how many I have rebuilt, more than 2 or 3 and probably less than 20. They will pull a 20in b/c with 3/8 full comp chisel as long as you dont cut the rakers to low.. Not the most powerful saw, but I have cut some mighty big oaks with them. There is a reason why Husquvarna sold so many of that model and so many after market parts are available, they just plan work. My big saw used to be a 365 special. Good saw, plenty of power and has never let me down. I used to go for this saw when I needed a 24in bar. I bought a blown 272xp and rebuilt it. It now sports the 24in bar and I put a 20 on the 365. I havent wanted anything smaller than the 55 and cant see a need for anything bigger than the 272. I have 3 running 55's now and the parts to build about 4 more. Got two closed port 55's I have been planning on trying my hand at porting with. I also have a model 50 that I traded a rebuilt 51 for to my brother. I have replaced the ring and changed out the carb and choke setup off a 55. I guess what I am saying is that a person dont need the latest, greatest saw for personal firewood production. I guess if I was looking for another firewood saw, I would probably be searching the classified for something cheap, maybe needing a little tlc and go from there as to what I bought. 

I also own a little 40cc pouland that I got gave to me not running. I spent $2 for some gas line and it ran so well i went ahead and paid $15 for a loop of chain. I plan on making it my camping saw.


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> Went out yesterday and cut 2 ute loads (no pics sorry) gum and peppermint (not that I really needed it but can't help myself) I do enjoy cutting wood despite what the bodies telling me.



All worries and troubles just disappear when out there dropping trees , blocking , splitting or loading firewood .
I'm focused on the task and have a feeling of personal satisfaction when I'm done for the day .
My body might be telling me otherwise but the brain is happy and refreshed


----------



## JustJeff

I like the little poulan saws. They respond well to a muffler mod and quality chain. The 5020 is a great deal as well. Not a powerhouse but pulls 3/8 full chisel if you don’t lean too hard. I cut 10 full cord with mine the first year I had it. As much as I’d like a rip snorting 50cc saw like a 550 or 261, ole yeller just keeps on working just fine. Used ones come up for $75 so it’s not worth selling, I’ll just keep running it. I’ve felled and completely cut up 30”+ trees with it.


----------



## James Miller

I got the 7910 back in action today and finished the oak trunk.
then grabbed the 490 to do more limbs. Near 7 pound difference between these two .
and then had an @Bobby Kirbos moment.


----------



## JustJeff

Like this one. Elm I had to cut from both sides. This was back before I knew about arboristsite and how it makes you want to buy saws and scrounge more wood than you need! Factory poulan with vanguard chain.


----------



## JustJeff

First tree I ever dropped. I hauled a$$ outta there when it started to go!


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> All worries and troubles just disappear when out there dropping trees , blocking , splitting or loading firewood .
> I'm focused on the task and have a feeling of personal satisfaction when I'm done for the day .
> My body might be telling me otherwise but the brain is happy and refreshed



So true Dancan, I feel the same, I just wish I could go harder but the body isn't up to it anymore, my mate cut 9 loads the day before, I'd love to be able to do that.


----------



## bigfellascott

muddstopper said:


> The only saw i ever bought new is a Husky 55. 53cc. It is one of the last years they made that saw. Yea its been a while since I bought that saw. I still have it and have never had to turn a screw on it. I also like to snatch up any used 55's I find, as long as I can get them cheap. I have lost count of how many I have rebuilt, more than 2 or 3 and probably less than 20. They will pull a 20in b/c with 3/8 full comp chisel as long as you dont cut the rakers to low.. Not the most powerful saw, but I have cut some mighty big oaks with them. There is a reason why Husquvarna sold so many of that model and so many after market parts are available, they just plan work. My big saw used to be a 365 special. Good saw, plenty of power and has never let me down. I used to go for this saw when I needed a 24in bar. I bought a blown 272xp and rebuilt it. It now sports the 24in bar and I put a 20 on the 365. I havent wanted anything smaller than the 55 and cant see a need for anything bigger than the 272. I have 3 running 55's now and the parts to build about 4 more. Got two closed port 55's I have been planning on trying my hand at porting with. I also have a model 50 that I traded a rebuilt 51 for to my brother. I have replaced the ring and changed out the carb and choke setup off a 55. I guess what I am saying is that a person dont need the latest, greatest saw for personal firewood production. I guess if I was looking for another firewood saw, I would probably be searching the classified for something cheap, maybe needing a little tlc and go from there as to what I bought.
> 
> I also own a little 40cc pouland that I got gave to me not running. I spent $2 for some gas line and it ran so well i went ahead and paid $15 for a loop of chain. I plan on making it my camping saw.



I couldn't agree more re not needing the latest and greatest, I'm happy using the old stuff I have here as it just works, no fuss, a couple of pulls on the cord and they are away. I can tune them without any fancy computer crap or any electronics that can go wrong and be a PITA to fix, parts are cheap and the saws are simple to work on - that works for me just fine.


----------



## MustangMike

I purchased my 10 mm 044 new over 25 years ago and was just using it today. It runs great. How much did I pay?

I believe the correct expression is "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I really have no idea what I paid, just glad that I got it.

That said, restoring a good quality used saw is just as rewarding, if you can find one.

But always remember, quality is more important than price. My 044 is still competitive with other saws it's weight.


----------



## svk

Holy crap, 7 pages of content since I was here last. 

Yesterday I took down dead 22”, 18”, and 12” cottonwood as well as a dead 14” elm for my aunt. She bought two new Oregon 91vx056 chains from her local dealership and they bruised her 19 bucks apiece plus 4.59 for a quart of bar oil. Nonetheless I saved her several hundred bucks by doing the cutting. Her Poulan 3516 did the job well. I think that 35 cc saw will outcut any of the 4218’s I’ve used, even the ones that were tuned properly. Knowing that, I’d happily pick up a couple of those when I see them for cheap compared to the 4218 which IMO is not impressive even at the low price it’s sold at.


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> So true Dancan, I feel the same, I just wish I could go harder but the body isn't up to it anymore, my mate cut 9 loads the day before, I'd love to be able to do that.



It's not about going harder , it's about going smarter , your mate's body might hurt more than yours even though he won't admit it lol
I might not be the fastest at what I do but I'm constant and go steady , I get a lot done , I don't waste time when I'm on a clearing job/scrounge , I've never been told that I'm slack when out there .
If you're 20 and smoke , I'll win , if you're 20 and don't smoke , you're in for a race by the end of the day lol
When I get to a point in time where I can only do less , I'll smile and do less whether it's half or way less .I don't care if it's only 1 tree in a day , I got it done , I'm gonna be happy 
When I was walking with a cane and had to climb up on my roof to fix some shingles I was happy that I got up there to do it , when I was walking with crutches and had to fix the clothes line , cut a few fence posts with a Silky or buy 2 watermelons for the wife and neighbor I had no complaints so if I'm able to stand and cut a load of wood or less , I'm smiling all the way to the bank


----------



## KiwiBro

Can't like that post enough, dancan.


----------



## dancan

Jeff , how do you scrounge more wood than you need ?
I know I need more wood just in case lol


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> It's not about going harder , it's about going smarter , your mate's body might hurt more than yours even though he won't admit it lol
> I might not be the fastest at what I do but I'm constant and go steady , I get a lot done , I don't waste time when I'm on a clearing job/scrounge , I've never been told that I'm slack when out there .
> If you're 20 and smoke , I'll win , if you're 20 and don't smoke , you're in for a race by the end of the day lol
> When I get to a point in time where I can only do less , I'll smile and do less whether it's half or way less .I don't care if it's only 1 tree in a day , I got it done , I'm gonna be happy
> When I was walking with a cane and had to climb up on my roof to fix some shingles I was happy that I got up there to do it , when I was walking with crutches and had to fix the clothes line , cut a few fence posts with a Silky or buy 2 watermelons for the wife and neighbor I had no complaints so if I'm able to stand and cut a load of wood or less , I'm smiling all the way to the bank



Spot on Dancan, that's how I look at it now, my mate understands I can't do what he can do and he's fine with that, I cut a bit sit down for a rest, go again and repeat and repeat until we are done, I'm just glad I can still do at least that.


----------



## JustJeff

Fairly warm day here and I wasn’t planning on working this evening so I stacked some wood instead. This is the pine I split Saturday and am reserving for campfire wood.


----------



## Ryan A

spyder62 said:


> Looks like NE philly



Delaware County, Pa
About a mile or so from the Overbrook section of Philly. Right on the border.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> I purchased my 10 mm 044 new 25 over 25 years ago and was just using it today. It runs great. How much did I pay?
> 
> I believe the correct expression is "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I really have no idea what I paid, just glad that I got it.
> 
> That said, restoring a good quality used saw is just as rewarding, if you can find one.
> 
> But always remember, quality is more important than price. My 044 is still competitive with other saws it's weight.



I'm thinking dad purchased his 10mm 044 around that time as well, and it still had the original bar up until last year when he got the itch to buy a new one. All his really needed was a new sprocket but I filed the rails and cleaned it up, and now I use that old wide nose bar on my 661. I need to give all the saws a good thorough cleaning again, and need to look at the clutch drum on his. Chain is spinning at idle and I'm kind of hoping it's not anything broken/worn. Nothing has ever been replaced on that saw but spark plugs. Being original as it is, it's a tough decision to leave it alone and retire if need be, or dig in and and start restoring her. First thing in order will be vac/pressure test I suppose.


----------



## MustangMike

Could be just the clutch springs getting weak. Also, check the carb adjustment. A while back I had to replace the springs under the Hi + Lo adjustment on the carb, they got weak and were not longer holding their position. I think my dealer charged me 50 cents each one. I have also replaced the seals on the saw. They are darn good saws, but nothing lasts forever.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> It's not about going harder , it's about going smarter , your mate's body might hurt more than yours even though he won't admit it lol
> I might not be the fastest at what I do but I'm constant and go steady , I get a lot done , I don't waste time when I'm on a clearing job/scrounge , I've never been told that I'm slack when out there .
> If you're 20 and smoke , I'll win , if you're 20 and don't smoke , you're in for a race by the end of the day lol
> When I get to a point in time where I can only do less , I'll smile and do less whether it's half or way less .I don't care if it's only 1 tree in a day , I got it done , I'm gonna be happy
> When I was walking with a cane and had to climb up on my roof to fix some shingles I was happy that I got up there to do it , when I was walking with crutches and had to fix the clothes line , cut a few fence posts with a Silky or buy 2 watermelons for the wife and neighbor I had no complaints so if I'm able to stand and cut a load of wood or less , I'm smiling all the way to the bank



+1. I was re-roofing my sheds a week after hip replacement. Took awhile getting everything in place but once up there the progress was not 'slow'. I was out today clearing brush on another huge willow. Work session last 3.5 hour. About average but being able to be out there slinging big saws around is priceless. Tree all brushed out and the top bucked and piled for later hauling. Last cut was with the MS441 Magnum with 32" bar - it didn't quite reach all the way through the log 30' from the butt. Back again in a few days to work up some (not all) of the log.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Jeff , how do you scrounge more wood than you need ?
> I know I need more wood just in case lol



Simple. Retire from any gainful employment and play with the saws 4 or more times a week.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 657586
> I got the 7910 back in action today and finished the oak trunk.View attachment 657587
> then grabbed the 490 to do more limbs. Near 7 pound difference between these two .View attachment 657588
> and then had an @Bobby Kirbos moment.


@James Miller
Maybe it's NOT a user issue. Perhaps it's the setup guy.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @James Miller
> Maybe it's NOT a user issue. Perhaps it's the setup guy.


May be! Feel like tossing a chain is like crashing a motorcycle. Either you done it, or you will do it. Now iv done both and I'd rather toss chains all day then come off the bike again .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think in real life you will find the 044/440 is often 14 lbs or less, the 7900/7910 is about 16.6, and the 460/461 about 14.75. I checked out one of the HD used saws that can be converted to a 7910, but it was no light weight, I passed.


Difference is which one feels better after a bit of run time, while actual weight plays a factor the overall handling, vibes, and balance play a large part as well. A 460/461 is a heavy feeling saw that is a cutting beast, but for anything other than bucking or falling a few large trees I'd rather have some of the other options out there even though the 460/461 have a great track record for longevity. I think some of that is personal preference, but I wonder if you handed a guy some of the saws in this class who knew nothing about them which he would choose.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> give some away to my hoosky owning friends.


Here I am .


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I suck at sharpening a loop too. That's why I have 3 loops for each saw and the $100 Northern Tool grinder.
> 
> Swap out the dull loop and keep cutting during the day, sharpen after dark.


I do that many times too, the next level of that is to have a few saws and when the tanks are empty or the chains are dull you just grab another lol.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Morning Mike, the one we took down was a Red. I think the Oak Wilt got it. I have 3 farms I can cut firewood on and it's killing off all the Reds faster that we can take them down.


I was thinking of this post yesterday when I noticed I had some oak wilt going on as well as some maple wilt, cherry wilt, and even black locust wilt, I may have to get an arborist out to look at them unless you guys can help me figure out the problem .


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I do that many times too, the next level of that is to have a few saws and when the tanks are empty or the chains are dull you just grab another lol.


 Extra saws is what I do. Not supposed to gas up a hot engine anyways, right. My brother laughs at me when I go to cut a tree, 4 or 5 saws in the truck, logging chain and long cable with snatch blocks. I might not need all that, but I dont come home empty handed.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Extra saws is what I do. Not supposed to gas up a hot engine anyways, right. My brother laughs at me when I go to cut a tree, 4 or 5 saws in the truck, logging chain and long cable with snatch blocks. I might not need all that, but I dont come home empty handed.


Many times in the fall when I was getting my scrounge on(you know back in the day lol) I would only have an hr of daylight, sharpening chains and filling a saw was done after dark at home. It was a matter of time and I could load in the dark, but didn't want to cut even though at the time I was doing a lot of cutting in the city and it wasn't totally dark.

I was thinking of you, talking to a guy on an OP 55, need another lol.


----------



## MustangMike

It is always nice to have extra saws. If you run out of fuel, rock a chain, dull a chain, pinch a bar, you just grab another and keep on going.

Or, if the log size changes, just pick up the next saw with the right size bar on it.

Makes a job go so much faster.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Could be just the clutch springs getting weak. Also, check the carb adjustment. A while back I had to replace the springs under the Hi + Lo adjustment on the carb, they got weak and were not longer holding their position. I think my dealer charged me 50 cents each one. I have also replaced the seals on the saw. They are darn good saws, but nothing lasts forever.



I checked the idle speed with a tach and it was spot on so weak/broken springs would be my guess, but maybe the drum is full of crap as that's happened before. I believe dad would rather buy a new saw, and I've thought about a 461 or possibly a 462 for him. Maybe then he'll leave my 661 alone.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I do that many times too, the next level of that is to have a few saws and when the tanks are empty or the chains are dull you just grab another lol.



You've been watching me!!!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I was thinking of this post yesterday when I noticed I had some oak wilt going on as well as some maple wilt, cherry wilt, and even black locust wilt, I may have to get an arborist out to look at them unless you guys can help me figure out the problem .
> Oak wilt is a fungal disease that can spread through root contact, insects, and wounds to the tree. Treatment is often preventative. Running trenches between healthy trees and diseased ones. There are fungicides for treatment, but on the scale of the farms I scrounge, it's not economically feasible.
> 
> View attachment 657668


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> ... but I wonder if you handed a guy some of the saws in this class who knew nothing about them which he would choose.


If you're looking for volunteers, I'm in.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> If you're looking for volunteers, I'm in.


I've got a few 70cc saws of multiple colors that you can run, but only one of them is a creamsicle and it's ported, so it would have to be compared to the other ported saws to be fair.
If your going to be over this way let me know and we'll set something up.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Oak wilt is a fungal disease that can spread through root contact, insects, and wounds to the tree. Treatment is often preventative. Running trenches between healthy trees and diseased ones. There are fungicides for treatment, but on the scale of the farms I scrounge, it's not economically feasible.


I've seen it take out quite a few trees in the area.
I killed two myself by my woodshed, damaged the roots putting the shed up. I believe if it wasn't for the very dry summer they would have been fine, wish I would have thought to water them .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> You've been watching me!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Wood delivery, wood delivery straight to the house! My tree guy rang me about 10.30 am, 'Hi mate, I'm working close by you today and it would be esy to deliver the wood if you'd like it, its some plum a little oak and sycamore, sycamore is the worst of it.' Me.... 'That would be fabulous! I quite like [european]sycamore, it splits super easy and burns alright, just dro it n the front lawn mate, that would be superb!'

Obviously he didn't deliver thee split stuff...that would be too good! Oh and, my rose bush is doing quite well at the moment. Ignore the weeds....focus on the roses.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Many times in the fall when I was getting my scrounge on(you know back in the day lol) I would only have an hr of daylight, sharpening chains and filling a saw was done after dark at home. It was a matter of time and I could load in the dark, but didn't want to cut even though at the time I was doing a lot of cutting in the city and it wasn't totally dark.
> 
> I was thinking of you, talking to a guy on an OP 55, need another lol.


Nope dont need another. Had the owner at the saw shop just the other day try to sell me a like new one. I think I have bought just about every clunker 55 he has had the last couple years. Said he was selling it for a old man that wasnt able to pull the rope to start it. Really good saw, needed nothing. He said make a offer, I didnt want it, said I didnt need it, but he insisted on a offer so I said $50. I knew he wouldnt take that for it, but I really really didnt need it. I probably should have made a decent offer, but heck I have fixed and given away more than I have kept.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Load 2 of oak from the local tree lopper, whoever said Oak splits easy wasn't joking (it splits like butter) but let me tell you it is loaded with water so I guess it will take some time to season. 
I had to noodle some of the crotches and nasty pieces.
Neil, I was thinking about your situation yesterday while I was cutting this stuff up. This would pretty much be the situation you're in. At first I would have voted you buy a 7900 but I cut this stuff up with my 550XP with a 16" bar and it was ideal. My 7900 is better if docking up 20" plus rounds but the reality is you'll be getting it already cut up most likely into 16" or shorter bits.
I'm voting get a 50cc pro saw if you can get it at a good price. I will be a massive step up from your little saw and you can always get a 70cc saw down the track


----------



## JustJeff

My nice stack from last night 
Then came the wind today Grrrrr!
So I added a couple skids and went with a lower profile


----------



## cantoo

That will be the last time I use my electric sharpener. I'm done with it, it's going to a swap meet this weekend and not coming back. I can hand file much better and at least they cut then. Carpel tunnel hurts like hell but I'll just sharpen 2 or 3 at a time. ​Also told my son to grab a couple of saws off the hangers and sell them too, I'm not even going to look to see what he grabs ( the 440, 460 and 660's are hidden). Told him to take all the huskys too, not lending out saws anymore so don't need those wall hangers. Think I'll finally buy a brand new saw for a change, a 261 maybe as that's the size I use the most anyway. That's 8 or 10 chains in the scrap steel barrel. Going to be followed by a bunch more soon. I was so mad that I even put a chain on backwards once, darn thing cut better than way I think. And even crappier news, the borer has really stepped up it's game here. Ash trees are being attacked by wood peckers, big branches are snapping off when the trees hit the ground. Bark peels off easy and they are full of borer marks. Very few leaves in the top branches of trees. I'm going to be cutting lots down this year before they start falling down. Lots of small stuff on the ground already.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> That will be the last time I use my electric sharpener. I'm done with it, it's going to a swap meet this weekend and not coming back.


If I was closer, I would come by and give you some pointers. It's a skill that gets better with a little knowledge and some experience.

What model grinder?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> That will be the last time I use my electric sharpener. I'm done with it, it's going to a swap meet this weekend and not coming back. I can hand file much better and at least they cut then.
> Carpel tunnel hurts like hell but I'll just sharpen 2 or 3 at a time. ​Also told my son to grab a couple of saws off the hangers and sell them too, I'm not even going to look to see what he grabs ( the 440, 460 and 660's are hidden). Told him to take all the huskys too, not lending out saws anymore so don't need those wall hangers. Think I'll finally buy a brand new saw for a change, a 261 maybe as that's the size I use the most anyway. That's 8 or 10 chains in the scrap steel barrel. Going to be followed by a bunch more soon. I was so mad that I even put a chain on backwards once, darn thing cut better than way I think. And even crappier news, the borer has really stepped up it's game here. Ash trees are being attacked by wood peckers, big branches are snapping off when the trees hit the ground. Bark peels off easy and they are full of borer marks. Very few leaves in the top branches of trees. I'm going to be cutting lots down this year before they start falling down. Lots of small stuff on the ground already.
> View attachment 657776


I got rid of my grinder too. It was a cheap one but what it taught me was how to get better at filing. 
How did you make out at the Chesley auction? I thought of going but wound up getting a good load of free wood instead.


----------



## LondonNeil

Stihl 2 in 1 for the win


----------



## James Miller

Lessons from @farmer steve worked for me.


----------



## muddstopper

I got rid of my grinder too. It wasnt because I didnt like the grinder, it was all my buddies bringing their chains for me to sharpen. My neighbor that has a stump grinding service would bring me 20-25 loops for a 24in bar at a time. I gave him the grinder and showed him how to use it. Best thing is if I rock a chain, I just drive down to his shop and throw them on the grinder. I talked another buddy into buying his own and spent some time showing him how to use it. Now I have access to two grinders. I use the sthil 2in1 to keep my chains sharp. Best $30 I have spent.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I use the Husqvarna versions of those for my chains and once I figured out how to hold my tongue right I got chains just as sharp as factory.


----------



## al-k

I came to fight.
Started to kick its butt
I didn't win but it new I was there.
Maybe I'm getting old but thats all I had for one day.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Load 2 of oak from the local tree lopper, whoever said Oak splits easy wasn't joking (it splits like butter) but let me tell you it is loaded with water so I guess it will take some time to season.
> I had to noodle some of the crotches and nasty pieces.
> Neil, I was thinking about your situation yesterday while I was cutting this stuff up. This would pretty much be the situation you're in. At first I would have voted you buy a 7900 but I cut this stuff up with my 550XP with a 16" bar and it was ideal. My 7900 is better if docking up 20" plus rounds but the reality is you'll be getting it already cut up most likely into 16" or shorter bits.
> I'm voting get a 50cc pro saw if you can get it at a good price. I will be a massive step up from your little saw and you can always get a 70cc saw down the track
> View attachment 657756



You are right, completely, in fact a 30cc saw is big enough if you have enough patience to take your time. I ran out of patience when dealing with a lot of nasty ash. Once the bigger saw is tasted there is no going back. I could definitely get by with a 550xp. It is in my list.... It's the one that stands out as expensive for the power (but then it's surrounded by bigger saws)


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, I got rid of my files. . . . They sharpened OK at first, but after a while I just wasn't getting the results that I wanted.

Got a $300 grinder. Don't see me going back . . .

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

It's what works for you


----------



## woodchip rookie

I thought I was doin a crappy job at filing then discovered the wood was covered in dirt. Full chisel dulls REALLY fast in dirty timber.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I thought I was doin a crappy job at filing then discovered the wood was covered in dirt. Full chisel dulls REALLY fast in dirty timber.


 I will agree with that. I always file up to the point about 10*. If I know I am going to be cutting skidded wood with lots of dirt, I will file without the 10* angle. Seems to stay sharper longer, but it will cut faster with the 10* than it will without it. Or at least I think it does.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> I came to fight.View attachment 657829
> Started to kick its buttView attachment 657830
> I didn't win but it new I was there.View attachment 657831
> Maybe I'm getting old but thats all I had for one day.



Nice pics al, that's a good sized unit you have to cut up. Look at it this way, if you finished it on day 1 you wouldn't have any fun left for day 2.


----------



## cantoo

Philbert, I was gotta add a comment about you in there too. I was ready to throw the grinder away last year then I read some of your posts and figured I should give it another shot. Can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. It's a cheap Chinese one, I bought a better wheel. It just isn't worth the time to clean the chains, dress the wheel, take the chain off. I don't get in the dirt much so hand filing doesn't really take that long. 
JustJeff, I only bought a couple of things, Dewalt planer was a good enough deal. Nothing else there I was really wanting. 20"x 9' cracked ash slabs sold for $200 for a pair.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Lessons from @farmer steve worked for me.


thank you James.








woodchip rookie said:


> I use the Husqvarna versions of those for my chains and once I figured out how to hold my tongue right I got chains just as sharp as factory.


i watched/helped (held the end of the 30 inch bar/ .404 chain) for a guy at the last GTG i was at. pretty slick. might have to get 1 or 2 or 3 to try.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I've gone from never filing my chain to doing an ok job in just 2 or 3 goes with the 2 in 1. I won't claim my filing is perfect but so far I have no concerns and I find it very simple to do. 

I'd heard they take rakers down aggressively, my experience so far is that is not the case.


----------



## Erik B

LondonNeil said:


> Well I've gone from never filing my chain to doing an ok job in just 2 or 3 goes with the 2 in 1. I won't claim my filing is perfect but so far I have no concerns and I find it very simple to do.
> 
> I'd heard they take rakers down aggressively, my experience so far is that is not the case.


If you find the 2in1 takes the raker down too far, you can remove the raker file and put it back in every 2-3 filings.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Well I've gone from never filing my chain to doing an ok job in just 2 or 3 goes with the 2 in 1. I won't claim my filing is perfect but so far I have no concerns and I find it very simple to do.
> 
> I'd heard they take rakers down aggressively, my experience so far is that is not the case.



Might have been me that said that. I was surprised how much the 2-in-1 took off the rakers. I'm not complaining though, I just don't push the saw.


----------



## nighthunter

Yeah I find the 2-1 file good at times but find that for me it makes the chains too aggressive in the cut, that's ok when you have the power to drive it a aggressive chain but frustrating on a small saw that will bog down


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> Yeah I find the 2-1 file good at times but find that for me it makes the chains too aggressive in the cut, that's ok when you have the power to drive it a aggressive chain but frustrating on a small saw that will bog down


You must be running to long of a bar on that small saw, better get that 572 .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Once the bigger saw is tasted there is no going back to a one saw plan.


Fixed it for you Neil .


Philbert said:


> Yeah, I got rid of my files. . . . They sharpened OK at first, but after a while I just wasn't getting the results that I wanted.
> 
> Got a $300 grinder. Don't see me going back . . .
> 
> Philbert


The above applies here too, I only have 3 grinders(two for teeth and one for rakers) and the two stihl bench top file guides, I need a few more file guides and at least one more grinder.
@MustangMike can probably guess which grinder I want, or at least what type of teeth it will produce .
Edit, I also have a few husky roller guides and various raker guides as well.
I will also say I've used the 2 in ones and they work great for guys whether you can freehand file well or not, and for those who cannot they help you to learn how to freehand better.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've just had world of power on the phone. The story now is that Makita have recalled the 7900 for a 'problem', this will impact the restock date now to be 'mid to late July'. No exact date. I think it's a good story. Imaginative. Unlikely. Although just about feasible. I did notice the saw disappeared from a few other sites selling it so maybe.... I might see if Makita have published a recall..... And challenge WOP.

The 365 looks more likely doesn't it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well blow me, there is a recall on the Makita site! Covers DCs and ea, 6400, 7300, 7900 and variants. Makita and dolmar.
Users asked to stop using immediately and contact makita. Concernd hand guard on the sprocket guard and brake mechanism on the hand guard (wtf?)


----------



## muddstopper

I used to own one of those cheap, Chicago fixed angle grinder. It did ok on semi chisel chain since tilt angle is fixed straight. It was ok for grinding full chisel, but you couldnt get that 10* upward tilt so the chain wasnt as sharp as it could be. The biggest drawback to those cheap grinders is the movement in the assembly. The cheap plastic everything would flex and move just depending on how much and which way pressure was applied. I gave that grinder away when I bought one of the Northern tool Oregon clones. Again, quality wasnt there and I did modify the chain holder and guide slightly to make the results more consistant. I found the angle scale to be off a few degrees, but I set up a new chain and adjusted the grinder to match the new profile and then marked the degree scale to make it easier to set up the correct angles I wanted. I dont saw enough to need a faster way to sharpen a saw, but everybody who's saw I sharpened on the grinder liked the way the saw would cut. That was the problem, buddies and friends started loading me up with chains to grind. I dont mind doing one or two at a time, but things where getting out of hand. Maybe I should have started chargeing them. In a way, I did charge them, they just didnt know it. they would put the sharpened chain on and I would say try it out in my wood pile. They couldnt resist showing how well their saw cut and they would buck up a rick of wood before they stopped. Yea, I'm sneaky that way.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Well blow me, there is a recall on the Makita site! Covers DCs and ea, 6400, 7300, 7900 and variants. Makita and dolmar. Users asked to stop using immediately and contact makita. Concernd hand guard on the sprocket guard and brake mechanism on the hand guard (wtf?)


Got a link?

Not finding it here.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

https://www.makitauk.com/news/details/593.html


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.makitauk.com/news/details/593.html


@James Miller


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## LondonNeil

since that is the uk site it may not apply to you guys elsewhere, but you might want to ask your local makita/dolmar company


----------



## KiwiBro

Interesting recall. Would be good if they gave more detail on the exact problem.
A pity you are not keen on that killer deal on a near new modded 261 v2 for what works out best on your cost per hp metric, and considerably cheaper than many of the saws you are looking at buying. But buyer perception is everything and if you are not confident in the 261 v2 or feel it won't be fast enough, fair enough.

Which brings me to a question for those with 261 v2's - do you have confidence in that saw and think it fast enough? Also, are any of you using 3/8 pitch 20" bars? That's about my limit on mine. Tried 24" but was a bit too much when fully buried in hard stuff. Fine for felling/bucking soft wood like cypress/pine but if its gum it better be green or I have to baby it a bit.


----------



## LondonNeil

sorry! I really appreciate your offer though. tbf, add postage (and if I were unlucky import tax and vat at 20%) and the cost to me is then likely closer to the new cost despite your great offer. But mainly you got me hooked on the dolmar deal!

that recall description is awful isn't it!? what on earth are they trying to describe! something to do with the chainbrake mechanism is my guess but...!!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> sorry! I really appreciate your offer though. tbf, add postage (and if I were unlucky import tax and vat at 20%) and the cost to me is then likely closer to the new cost despite your great offer. But mainly you got me hooked on the dolmar deal!
> 
> that recall description is awful isn't it!? what on earth are they trying to describe! something to do with the chainbrake mechanism is my guess but...!!


included shipping. No need to be sorry mate. You have to feel comfortable with what you are buying. If you get it right you'll have something to hand down to the kids when they are ready to start cutting wood for the old man. I hope that dolly deal still comes through for you before the end of your Summer 

But I'm still keen to learn from other 261 v2 owners if they are happy with theirs, have any concerns, etc. Personally, the only way I could be happier with mine is if it had the fuel efficiency of the 241 it replaced.


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter may have the 660 up and running and pics to prove it, before the dolly arrives, but that doesn't matter. scrounging and scrounge processing had been slow the last few weeks, my attention is on my family currently. I could do with a session on the saw and a bit of axe time though, I find it relaxing


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Interesting recall. Would be good if they gave more detail on the exact problem.
> A pity you are not keen on that killer deal on a near new modded 261 v2 for what works out best on your cost per hp metric, and considerably cheaper than many of the saws you are looking at buying. But buyer perception is everything and if you are not confident in the 261 v2 or feel it won't be fast enough, fair enough.
> 
> Which brings me to a question for those with 261 v2's - do you have confidence in that saw and think it fast enough? Also, are any of you using 3/8 pitch 20" bars? That's about my limit on mine. Tried 24" but was a bit too much when fully buried in hard stuff. Fine for felling/bucking soft wood like cypress/pine but if its gum it better be green or I have to baby it a bit.


I don’t own one but an arborist I know does and he likes it. I found it to be a great saw. Feels light in the hands. His is sporting a 20” (more for reach than anything). The lineup is a top handle climbing saw, the 261 and a 661. I want a 261 but my poulan just won’t die and it’s not worth selling so I’ll just keep chugging away with it.


----------



## bigfellascott

Erik B said:


> If you find the 2in1 takes the raker down too far, you can remove the raker file and put it back in every 2-3 filings.



It's designed so it can't take them down too much, I use a few diff size one and all are great for maintaining chains.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.makitauk.com/news/details/593.html


Thanks. Not seeing it on the US site. 

@MillerModSaws ?
@fordf150 ?
@WetGunPowder ?

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Not sure if its worth posting in the chainsaw section, given that its a UK recall and most of you lot are tea drowning tax avoiders


----------



## LondonNeil

I found the raker file didn't touch the rakers yet on a brand new stihl rs that i've tickled twice with about 6 strokes a go.


----------



## husqvarna257

I started my run at a new scrounge. My dirt road I live off of was logged last year, lots of left over wood the logging guys left behind. Almost all hardwood but not perfect enough for processors. I thought that the land belonged to a long distance land owner that we never see. Turned out to be a guy down the road that wanted some one to come and take the stuff they left behind, stuff the forester had them drop to take out the larger trees. Yea it's work but I went in with my tractor with skid forks and tire chains and filled the bed of the truck and got a good load for the 1st day.


----------



## dancan

The Cast Iron Pirate was by this week , in the back of his truck I saw a chainsaw bar ,,, so it stayed behind as he left lol











Nothing special but it was free , original Pioneer bar and Pioneer chain , the air filter was clean and like new plus the cover doesn't even have a crack in it , I pulled the cord and it had awesome compression .
I poured out the stinky old gas dribbled a bit of fresh mix down the carb and away she lit right up 
Looks like the carb will need a goin over so I'll drop it off to Pioneerguy600 and let him do his stuff .
Not sure what I'll do with it but hey , it's a save from the crusher and it was free


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @James Miller


I don't see the 7910 on there. I'd like to see what some of the guys philbert a mentioned have to say.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> The Cast Iron Pirate was by this week , in the back of his truck I saw a chainsaw bar ,,, so it stayed behind as he left lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special but it was free , original Pioneer bar and Pioneer chain , the air filter was clean and like new plus the cover doesn't even have a crack in it , I pulled the cord and it had awesome compression .
> I poured out the stinky old gas dribbled a bit of fresh mix down the carb and away she lit right up
> Looks like the carb will need a goin over so I'll drop it off to Pioneerguy600 and let him do his stuff .
> Not sure what I'll do with it but hey , it's a save from the crusher and it was free


I like the old saws. They’re fun when you are just fiddling around and not worried about how much work is getting done. Imagine someone holding that when it was new and thinking they were the cats a$$.


----------



## nighthunter

The day that I'm beaten by firewood is the day I'll give up scrounging firewood,that day is today trying to split up this beech. It's so hard that the 660 with a 18" bar and new chain struggles as it's unbelievabley hard and the rings are so heavy that a farm tractor and loader won't lift them on to the splitter and the maul just bounces off


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice maul, it's the Stihl I see, made by oschenkof. The pro version has an overstrike protector and is 2lb heavier. It still bounces sometimes, but the extra oomph is useful on tough stuff like that.

Bit worrying a 660 is struggling, is it worn out? Maybe you need a new one? Oh, hang on....


Honestly though, it looks awesome wood, which probably makes it even harder to take when you discover it's b*£[email protected]*# wood! You have the tools for it, but it's going to try your patience.

The only other thing I can suggest is 3 or 4 wedges (roughneck twist are my preferred... But all wedges are hateful) and a sledgehammer. Cut a kerf with the 660 an inch or 2 then try and split.


----------



## James Miller

We got to are vacation spot and the walkway and flower beds are lined with perfectly scroungable locust. Iv got a video of the luray caverns stalagpipe organ loading to YouTube if anyone's interested I'll put it on here.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Nice maul, it's the Stihl I see, made by oschenkof. The pro version has an overstrike protector and is 2lb heavier. It still bounces sometimes, but the extra oomph is useful on tough stuff like that.
> 
> Bit worrying a 660 is struggling, is it worn out? Maybe you need a new one? Oh, hang on....
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it looks awesome wood, which probably makes it even harder to take when you discover it's b*£[email protected]*# wood! You have the tools for it, but it's going to try your patience.
> 
> The only other thing I can suggest is 3 or 4 wedges (roughneck twist are my preferred... But all wedges are hateful) and a sledgehammer. Cut a kerf with the 660 an inch or 2 then try and split.


The maul is only a cheap version of stihl maul,my 660 has had a new oem top end about 2-3 years ago when I build the new 660,they will both be used on a mill


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 658062
> We got to are vacation spot and the walkway and flower beds are lined with perfectly scroungable locust. Iv got a video of the luray caverns stalagpipe organ loading to YouTube if anyone's interested I'll put it on here.



Is that locust edging still there or has it disappeared in mysterious circumstances?



nighthunter said:


> The day that I'm beaten by firewood is the day I'll give up scrounging firewood,that day is today trying to split up this beech. It's so hard that the 660 with a 18" bar and new chain struggles as it's unbelievabley hard and the rings are so heavy that a farm tractor and loader won't lift them on to the splitter and the maul just bounces off View attachment 658060
> View attachment 658059



This is why you need a 661. Just sayin'. I reckon you get extra satisfaction out of burning wood that went out of its way to be difficult to scrounge. Today I burnt some blue gum that was in my first scrounge posted on AS two years ago and Limby's first proper workout. Ah, memory lane. Here it was...


----------



## James Miller

No saws on this trip so it stays landscape.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> No saws on this trip so it stays landscape.


Locust .
Throw it on the roof James lol.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Interesting recall. Would be good if they gave more detail on the exact problem.
> A pity you are not keen on that killer deal on a near new modded 261 v2 for what works out best on your cost per hp metric, and considerably cheaper than many of the saws you are looking at buying. But buyer perception is everything and if you are not confident in the 261 v2 or feel it won't be fast enough, fair enough.
> 
> Which brings me to a question for those with 261 v2's - do you have confidence in that saw and think it fast enough? Also, are any of you using 3/8 pitch 20" bars? That's about my limit on mine. Tried 24" but was a bit too much when fully buried in hard stuff. Fine for felling/bucking soft wood like cypress/pine but if its gum it better be green or I have to baby it a bit.


That is a bad description.
I ran mine with an 18x325 and it felt just like the 550 in the cut. 
I would suppose you could run a 20x3/8 on it, but I like a 60cc or a ported 50cc for a 20x3/8, and many times run a 70cc with a 20.
All that being said a 455 rancher runs a 20x3/8 and gets the job done just fine, and I've cut a lot of wood with them as well as an ms290 set up the same, they are darn close in power to the 261 VII so I guess you could but do you want to if you don't have to .


LondonNeil said:


> that recall description is awful isn't it!? what on earth are they trying to describe! something to do with the chainbrake mechanism is my guess but...!!


Yes, It sounds like they are talking about the brake handle/flag(although it's not really a flag on that saw).
Ive never seen a bad one, but obviously there was some problem for the to have issued the recall, much like the fuel lines on the 461 which I didn't have a problem with either.


----------



## chipper1

@dancan wait until you see what I just got, you will be like .

So I'll get you some later .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That is a bad description.
> I ran mine with an 18x325 and it felt just like the 550 in the cut.
> I would suppose you could run a 20x3/8 on it, but I like a 60cc or a ported 50cc for a 20x3/8, and many times run a 70cc with a 20.
> All that being said a 455 rancher runs a 20x3/8 and gets the job done just fine, and I've cut a lot of wood with them as well as an ms290 set up the same, they are darn close in power to the 261 VII so I guess you could but do you want to if you don't have to .
> 
> Yes, It sounds like they are talking about the brake handle/flag(although it's not really a flag on that saw).
> Ive never seen a bad one, but obviously there was some problem for the to have issued the recall, much like the fuel lines on the 461 which I didn't have a problem with either.


brake works fine on mine. Tried to bore cut with it with your chain and it started hopping and set the brake.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> brake works fine on mine. Tried to bore cut with it with your chain and it started hopping and set the brake.


Depending on what and where your bore cutting there are tricks to stop that. When bucking logs or cutting them to length you can start the bore and as the bar begins to hop you push the bar down more than in(remember the kickback is caused in the top front of the bar, 12-3 o'clock looking at the bar from the clutch side) and continue that until the tip is buried in the log, then you can start pushing in more than down. Just remembered it can still kick back, only now instead of kicking up it will come straight at you, be sure the family jewels are not in the line of fire .
Style of tip can help make the initial transition from cutting down to boring easier and smoother.
Hard to see it in this video, but if you watch you can see it a bit.


----------



## nighthunter

James Miller said:


> brake works fine on mine. Tried to bore cut with it with your chain and it started hopping and set the brake.


sometimes if the rakers are uneven it can cause it to leap and skip especially when bore cutting


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> sometimes if the rakers are uneven it can cause it to leap and skip especially when bore cutting


Or when chain has lost a few teef hitting metal on previous cuts. Had this just yesterday thought I was losing what little touch I have but changed chain and tried again with no probs. Then put the ugly chain back on. It's got one more sharpen in the remaining teef before I throw it away. Being Stihl chain (I think they now sell the 99.9% pure chain by the ounce here), I generally don't break even on the chain until I get to the witness marks and then get a few grinds of 99.9% pure profit before it self-deconstructs.


----------



## LondonNeil

first sharpen on a stihl....it seemed to have started the self destruct early


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> I generally don't break even on the chain until I get to the witness marks . . .


Flip it over and sharpen the drive links . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> first sharpen on a stihl....it seemed to have started the self destruct early
> View attachment 658134


Ouch


----------



## LondonNeil

didn't feel a thing! no idea how it happened. as you can see, the other teeth were fine (the photo was before i filed, so not exactly blunt...even the broken tooth is still sharp at the corner)


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> didn't feel a thing! no idea how it happened. as you can see, the other teeth were fine (the photo was before i filed, so not exactly blunt...even the broken tooth is still sharp at the corner)


Run it.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

i do, and don't notice a thing.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Run it.
> 
> Philbert


That's what I would do, that or grind it right off with a 4" grinder.


----------



## KiwiBro

scratcher chain. back to the future


----------



## bigfellascott

I got a Hurricane chain with about 5 or 6 teeth missing as I discovered when I went to sharpen it (felt funny in the wood last time out) I now know why! Not sure how or why they were broken off, can't recall hitting any metal or anything else for that matter and also noticed one of the ties is about to break, I guess that's chinese quality steel for ya.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> first sharpen on a stihl....it seemed to have started the self destruct early
> View attachment 658134


looks like your manicurist needs the 2 in 1 rig Neil.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Flip it over and sharpen the drive links . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Genius.


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> I got a Hurricane chain with about 5 or 6 teeth missing as I discovered when I went to sharpen it (felt funny in the wood last time out)[emoji23] I now know why! Not sure how or why they were broken off, can't recall hitting any metal or anything else for that matter and also noticed one of the ties is about to break, I guess that's chinese quality steel for ya.


Over the years I've had a few chains that a cutter has been broken like that and not sure why .
1 year I even had 2 brand new chains brake , a Carlton and a Stihl .


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I got a Hurricane chain with about 5 or 6 teeth missing as I discovered when I went to sharpen it (felt funny in the wood last time out) I now know why! Not sure how or why they were broken off, can't recall hitting any metal or anything else for that matter and also noticed one of the ties is about to break, I guess that's chinese quality steel for ya.


If you listen close on the way to your scrounge you'll hear the chains and saws talking amongst themselves in the back. The vets trade war stories and it freaks the newbies out so much a few teeth go awol before getting to the battlegrounds


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Flip it over and sharpen the drive links . . . .
> 
> Philbert


That's crazy talk. Everybody knows you can't even flip a chain inside out. Let alone sharpen.....oh wait. Was that a joke?


----------



## James Miller

First time iv seen honey locust up close .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 658197
> First time iv seen honey locust up close .


You should try splitting the stuff , it's got a nasty twisted grain, better have a hydraulic unit.
But if you get it split it burns great


----------



## dancan

Looks like a flat tire to me lol


----------



## dancan

Well , off to clear a houselot and add more to the woodpile 
And yes , it'll be mostly the thornless spruce ... 
And even better , I wont have to split it


----------



## nighthunter

What would be good 36" replacement bar for the new 660 that @LondonNeil is sending my way, the local dealer has the stihl bars but don't fancy the price, I was looking at the Oregon power match bars on eBay but they seem to have a rep for softness, really want to try a Sugi or stumara (don't no how it's spelt)
do any members sell them on here


----------



## MustangMike

My 20" Sugi is very light, but my 28" Sugi is a good deal heavier than my 28" Stihl Light, and about the same price, so I prefer the Stihl Light for the longer bars.

Bar weight makes a big difference on a long bar with saw balance.

My 044/046 Hybrid with 28" Stihl Light is a light weight long reach powerhouse. Great for felling or "reaching" things in the log pile.


----------



## husqvarna257

LondonNeil said:


> Not sure if its worth posting in the chainsaw section, given that its a UK recall and most of you lot are tea drowning tax avoiders



As a Masshole resident of the state of tea drowners I must say that tea is frowned upon here for some reason. I like it here and there but my wife loves it. McDonald's charges extra for it with breakfast, but coffee or a soda is included for free and I can't count how many times she has been served lukewarm water for tea and waited 10 or more minutes to get that



dancan said:


> The Cast Iron Pirate was by this week , in the back of his truck I saw a chainsaw bar ,,, so it stayed behind as he left lol
> 
> Now thats an old saw. Makes my 25 year old Husqvarna 257 look young. Any guess how old it is?
> 
> I went back to the new scrounge yesterday and got more. It has some big logs I am not sure I will take out, 1/4 mile drive in now with the tractor so that makes it hard to use skid tongs just haul out one log at a time. I am using my small Husqvarna 450 on most of this so I am just over a quart of fuel, my 257 would be drinking fuel on this. Pay for the power I guess. I have no good guess how much more wood I will get but it's up there, just allot of work getting it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 658197
> First time iv seen honey locust up close .


Is the base of the tree big? Biggest HL I saw was about 24". The entire trunk was wrapped in 4" thorns. I don't think I would have cut into that tree.


----------



## dancan

Always some work involved with free wood , just some free wood comes with more work than other free wood lol

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6af40002b8f7/6cb8b65e3260962688256b00001a7609


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> My 20" Sugi is very light, but my 28" Sugi is a good deal heavier than my 28" Stihl Light, and about the same price, so I prefer the Stihl Light for the longer bars.
> 
> Bar weight makes a big difference on a long bar with saw balance.
> 
> My 044/046 Hybrid with 28" Stihl Light is a light weight long reach powerhouse. Great for felling or "reaching" things in the log pile.


 I had a 30"Stihl es on my original 660 and the rail chipped like mad but I never maintained it but to buy another stihl bar and its about €220 to buy a 36" bar so I was curious about other makes of bar


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Ouch





nighthunter said:


> What would be good 36" replacement bar for the new 660 that @LondonNeil is sending my way, the local dealer has the stihl bars but don't fancy the price, I was looking at the Oregon power match bars on eBay but they seem to have a rep for softness, really want to try a Sugi or stumara (don't no how it's spelt)
> do any members sell them on here



sugihara are expensive aren't they? 

Is this for milling? if so then durability over weight surely? and think about an auxiliary oiler maybe?


----------



## nighthunter

Well weight won't matter much in a mill I imagine and yes a auxiliary oiler would be mandatory in a double mill operation 


LondonNeil said:


> sugihara are expensive aren't they?
> 
> Is this for milling? if so then durability over weight surely? and think about an auxiliary oiler maybe?


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> Well weight won't matter much in a mill I imagine and yes a auxiliary oiler would be mandatory in a double mill operation


GB titanium is what I would go with for cost and durability when weight isn't an issue, they are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Is the base of the tree big? Biggest HL I saw was about 24". The entire trunk was wrapped in 4" thorns. I don't think I would have cut into that tree.


Everything was covered in poison and that weed with the white death flower @farmer steve told me not to touch. So I don't know. I'd assume if a 1/4" branch had thorns like that the trunk would be something to behold.


----------



## MillerModSaws

Philbert said:


> Thanks. Not seeing it on the US site.
> 
> @MillerModSaws ?
> @fordf150 ?
> @WetGunPowder ?
> 
> Philbert


I know if no recall. I took a screen shoot and will send it to my rep. See if he can enlighten us.


----------



## KiwiBro

husqvarna257 said:


> View attachment 658217
> 
> 
> As a Masshole resident of the state of tea drowners I must say that tea is frowned upon here for some reason. I like it here and there but my wife loves it. McDonald's charges extra for it with breakfast, but coffee or a soda is included for free and I can't count how many times she has been served lukewarm water for tea and waited 10 or more minutes to get that


I feel her pain. There are few places here that know how to do a good green tea. They buy some terrible green tea bags from a supermarket, throw in a pot of water and call it done.


----------



## dancan

Before






After




And past the excavator


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And past the excavator


Fine job @dancan . even if it's spruce.


----------



## dancan

I started cutting the house and septic field this afternoon





5 tanks later









I should be finished with this lot by next Saturday , a bit of extra cutting was added Saturday .


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Fine job @dancan . even if it's spruce.



Yup , slim pickens on this lot , alder , popple , fir, birch , a couple of small maple , juniper, spruce and 1 oak tree that I wasn't aloud to cut lol
I slashed up most of the fir but the tally should be maybe 2 cord of hardwood and maybe between 3 to 4 cord of saved softwood .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Now thats cuttin some atv trails


----------



## dancan

30 tanks of mix so far on this lot .
Were there's a lot of small chit to cut ,,,







Happens more than I like


----------



## bigfellascott

Getting the fire ready for an Aussie BBQ!

First to cut down a couple of trees











Then pile it up and light it up and sit back and drink 3ctns of beer whilst waiting for the snow to fly.


----------



## JustJeff

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Getting the fire ready for an Aussie BBQ!
> 
> First to cut down a couple of trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then pile it up and light it up and sit back and drink 3ctns of beer whilst waiting for the snow to fly.


I like it , where's the shrimp .
I did some yesterday, just some burgers, had some apple wood chunks in the grill , she was chugging along nicely .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> 30 tanks of mix so far on this lot .
> Were there's a lot of small chit to cut ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens more than I like


Nice work Dan.
Imagine how many times that would have happened with standard 3/8 .
Perfect saw for that smaller wood .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


It will be okay Jeff .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I like it , where's the shrimp .


 Stone the flaming crows. No prawns or roo steaks.


----------



## crowbuster

On the tractor and the guy runnin the saw. Don't ask how I know.



dancan said:


> Looks like a flat tire to me lol


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Stone the flaming crows. No prawns or roo steaks.


I'm gonna need a translator on that one lol.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> On the tractor and the guy runnin the saw. Don't ask how I know.


They will put a hurting on you, they're nasty.
Here's one way to fix that, just doesn't work all the time and under many circumstances .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I'm gonna need a translator on that one lol.


#MeToo


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!



What Jeff said


----------



## LondonNeil

Scrounging had been slow here, dad ill so time spent visiting, but with last week's delivery I got to it last night with the fiskars and split the short stuff. It was good. Very cathartic. It seems dead standing and dry plum splits very easily, x17 did most of the work. The pile continues to grow


----------



## James Miller

So I got the j red running again but it still won't idle. Uncle says he's done messing with it. So the saws getting replaced. Options are the 261 v2 and the cs501p. The echo is about $100 cheaper and a little lighter. The stihl is a little stronger and m tronic. I feel like any saw forum will lean hard to the stihl but figured I'd ask.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> #MeToo


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Scrounging had been slow here, dad ill so time spent visiting, but with last week's delivery I got to it last night with the fiskars and split the short stuff. It was good. Very cathartic. It seems dead standing and dry plum splits very easily, x17 did most of the work. The pile continues to grow


Sorry to hear about your dad, we are dealing with plenty of issues right now with my FIL.
Processing wood can take your mind off things for a bit.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> So I got the j red running again but it still won't idle. Uncle says he's done messing with it. So the saws getting replaced. Options are the 261 v2 and the cs501p. The echo is about $100 cheaper and a little lighter. The stihl is a little stronger and m tronic. I feel like any saw forum will lean hard to the stihl but figured I'd ask.


Husky 550 James.
Yes I had to go there , wouldn't be right if someone didn't .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Husky 550 James.
> Yes I had to go there , wouldn't be right if someone didn't .


Don't see a husky/J red in his future. This one's been to the dealer twice be for I went threw it and they told him there's nothing wrong. Maybe I'll give him my 490 and pick up a 501 for my self.


----------



## husqvarna257

dancan said:


> Yup , slim pickens on this lot , alder , popple , fir, birch , a couple of small maple , juniper, spruce and 1 oak tree that I wasn't aloud to cut lol
> I slashed up most of the fir but the tally should be maybe 2 cord of hardwood and maybe between 3 to 4 cord of saved softwood .



I had almost all pine last year for the OWB. It was 300* cooler burn and took more but it got it done. 



chipper1 said:


> They will put a hurting on you, they're nasty.
> Here's one way to fix that, just doesn't work all the time and under many circumstances .




Man thats a nice burn. We have wild roses out here that I ***** about but nothing like those thorns!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Don't see a husky/J red in his future. This one's been to the dealer twice be for I went threw it and they told him there's nothing wrong. Maybe I'll give him my 490 and pick up a 501 for my self.


That's a bummer, they are probably right sort of, they are the ones that have a problem I'd bet.
Which jred is it again, sorry I have a hard time keeping everyone else saws straight lol.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Man thats a nice burn. We have wild roses out here that I ***** about but nothing like those thorns!


I like that way of removing them too . The bummer is many times it's not an option, the last one I was going to help a buddy remove was right next to a house and it was still green so I'm sure it wouldn't have burned that well and if it did his house would have burnt as well. The good thing is we did a bunch of other trees at that house and then he flipped it for about 40k profit .
Do those wild roses create lots of problems.


----------



## nighthunter

Where has this been all my life


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's a bummer, they are probably right sort of, they are the ones that have a problem I'd bet.
> Which jred is it again, sorry I have a hard time keeping everyone else saws straight lol.


It's a 2252. Steve's 241 is the only auto tune/ m tronic saw iv run that didn't have some issue. I got to play with a 550 and it was sluggish to accelerate almost boggy and now this 2252 that won't idle. Maybe it's a husky thing.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> It's a 2252. Steve's 241 is the only auto tune/ m tronic saw iv run that didn't have some issue. I got to play with a 550 and it was sluggish to accelerate almost boggy and now this 2252 that won't idle. Maybe it's a husky thing.


What year is it. Some if the early models had that problem, but even then once over that initial stumble/flat spot they were screamers.
How many have you ran, and what models. I've only had that with one AT mtronic saw and it was a very early 550, stumbled a bit, but as long as you blipped the throttle a bit right before entering the cut it was great. My 2016 runs great and doesn't miss a beat. I had a starting issue on one of my 241's, but it only did it once in two years, most likely could have happened on a standard carb saw too.
I don't get to concerned with the AT/ mtronic saws, I've got many and I like them a lot, the 241 and the 550 get the most use.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 658456
> Where has this been all my life


Is that bad boy yours .


----------



## James Miller

it runs great in the wood and will run all day on fast idle.


----------



## LondonNeil

James [cough] 7900[/cough]


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> James [cough] 7900[/cough]



Got it covered


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> Is that bad boy yours .


 No unfortunately not, it belongs to a friend who lets me use it when I need it so I'm lucky enough that way


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> The Cast Iron Pirate was by this week , in the back of his truck I saw a chainsaw bar ,,, so it stayed behind as he left lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special but it was free , original Pioneer bar and Pioneer chain , the air filter was clean and like new plus the cover doesn't even have a crack in it , I pulled the cord and it had awesome compression .
> I poured out the stinky old gas dribbled a bit of fresh mix down the carb and away she lit right up
> Looks like the carb will need a goin over so I'll drop it off to Pioneerguy600 and let him do his stuff .
> Not sure what I'll do with it but hey , it's a save from the crusher and it was free


I like that one! It's a little under my 70CC limit for saws that I buy. But, I've only seen 3 Pioneers in my life, the only 1 I ever had was a 700D, the one at the get together a couple weeks ago, and now yours. So it might be under my set limit, it still has 70+CC's of cool factor down here. I'd keep it.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I like the old saws. They’re fun when you are just fiddling around and not worried about how much work is getting done. Imagine someone holding that when it was new and thinking they were the cats a$$.


Jeff, Brand Spanking New, to me, and I still think it's the cats A$$. I use this more than my 660 I bought new a couple years ago.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> looks like your manicurist needs the 2 in 1 rig Neil.


Everybody needs one long fingernail!


----------



## turnkey4099

husqvarna257 said:


> I had almost all pine last year for the OWB. It was 300* cooler burn and took more but it got it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Man thats a nice burn. We have wild roses out here that I ***** about but nothing like those thorns!



One does what needs to be done. I heated my house with straight willow for over 30 years. Cheapest wood by a bunch per BTU output. any better called for a 100 mile round trip to the mountains for fir, Tamarack. All day to bring home 3/4 cord was not a paying proposition when I could get the same amount of BTUs or more cutting willow a few miles from the house. Yes, one puts a lot more volume through the stove but it gets the job done. Those days are over though, the Locust borer killed black locust by the acre back in the 90s and I harvested every stick withing 30 miles that I could get. Had around 90 cord in my stash by 2010. Gradually burning my way through it mixed with willow and a few scores of hardwood that that come my way. 

I am still selling willow at $120/cord and surprised people will pay that.


----------



## farmer steve

@turnkey4099. Had to look up BLB. I have seen them in and around the wood piles but never knew what they were. Thanks for teachin the old dog something new.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> It's a 2252. Steve's 241 is the only auto tune/ m tronic saw iv run that didn't have some issue. I got to play with a 550 and it was sluggish to accelerate almost boggy and now this 2252 that won't idle. Maybe it's a husky thing.


Maybe the operator


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Maybe the operator


Not this time. If I can't grab it and go it might as well keep the shelf warm for the saws that get it done. I know there's tons of people that like the husky AT saws. Iv never ran one that I thought was 100%. I'd sure like to though.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> it runs great in the wood and will run all day on fast idle.



First thing I would do if it's not under warranty is to pull the muffler and check out the piston. But to be honest I would give the dealer a lot of heck of the problem started when it was under warranty and has not been fixed yet. 
I'd check the intake for cracks as well.
Brian for Karla could be of a lot of help on it. I'd post the problem and the video in the GMT.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> View attachment 658469
> Got it covered


#MeToo


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> #MeToo
> View attachment 658570


you need a big saw like that to cut spruce?


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> @turnkey4099. Had to look up BLB.


Share it with the rest of us?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> you need a big saw like that to cut spruce?


Maybe you should join the club .


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> you need a big saw like that to cut spruce?




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Share it with the rest of us?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacyllene_robiniae


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should join the club .


no spruce here.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacyllene_robiniae


_*B*_lack _*L*_ocust *B*orer

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> no spruce here.


You want me to get you some.
Gotspruce.com .


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> So I got the j red running again but it still won't idle. Uncle says he's done messing with it. So the saws getting replaced. Options are the 261 v2 and the cs501p. The echo is about $100 cheaper and a little lighter. The stihl is a little stronger and m tronic. I feel like any saw forum will lean hard to the stihl but figured I'd ask.


I had an older husky 550 that wanted to die when you let off the throttle sometimes. I pulled the carb and adjusted the “hidden” screw and it was much better, also found my auto tune saws ran much better on 87 mixed 50:1 than they did on 92 at 40:1. Not sure if jreds are the same or not.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> I had an older husky 550 that wanted to die when you let off the throttle sometimes. I pulled the carb and adjusted the “hidden” screw and it was much better, also found my auto tune saws ran much better on 87 mixed 50:1 than they did on 92 at 40:1. Not sure if jreds are the same or not.



I ask about that screw under the brass plug and was told don't touch it. I could try a gallon of fuel at 50:1 and see what happens. I run everything on 40:1 and 92 so maybe that would help.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You run AT Huskys @ 40:1?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 658620
> I ask about that screw under the brass plug and was told don't touch it. I could try a gallon of fuel at 50:1 and see what happens. I run everything on 40:1 and 92 so maybe that would help.


That's the one, who told you not to touch it.


woodchip rookie said:


> You run AT Huskys @ 40:1?


Yes, all I run 40:1 on my AT saws as well as my stihl mtronic saws. 
Since I've acquired more ported saws I didn't want to have a couple different mixes around so I just tuned all my saws with screws to 40:1, the mtronic and AT saws take care of themselves.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Share it with the rest of us?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Black Locust Borer. Here, BL is a non-native species. Original settlers planted a lot of them for windbreaks, post material, etc. The BLB adult has markings like a hornet. I cut a tree with a rotten stump one very cold fall day. A whole mass of them were balled up inside it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacyllene_robiniae


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Yes, all I run 40:1 on my AT saws as well as my stihl mtronic saws.
> Since I've acquired more ported saws I didn't want to have a couple different mixes around so I just tuned all my saws with screws to 40:1, the mtronic and AT saws take care of themselves.


So the manufacturer of a chainsaw says to use 50:1, the premix gas that has their name on it is 50:1, the AT saws aren't "tunable" and were designed to run 50:1, but you put 40:1 in them? How do they run? I mean do they run fine?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's the one, who told you not to touch it.
> 
> Yes, all I run 40:1 on my AT saws as well as my stihl mtronic saws.
> Since I've acquired more ported saws I didn't want to have a couple different mixes around so I just tuned all my saws with screws to 40:1, the mtronic and AT saws take care of themselves.


It was someone on O P E that told me not to touch it. I've read a few times that it can help with idle problems.


----------



## blades

perhaps the Auto tune can compensate for the 40/1 which makes the saw run leaner by richening the mixture.


----------



## Logger nate

I know not everyone agrees and I don’t want to start an oil thread, lol. But switching to 50:1 with 87 gas really made a big differance with my auto tune saws. Ran much better, no more bog, hot start issues, more power. Stock saws don’t have enough compression to gain anything from 92 IMO.
As far as adjusting the screw- “550xp was giving me a little trouble, it was having an off idle bog/ slow throttle response, and would die if left to idle for longer than 30 seconds. Then required several pulls of the rope to bring it back to life, almost like it was flooding itself. Needless to say I was a little disappointed in the performance. If this was a normal carburetor most people would just lean in the l screw and go from there, but this being an autotune there are no screws to turn... Or are there. http://************/threads/husqvarna-550xp-carb-fix.1524/data/attachments/13/13817-30f6ad68b07f9e06488c1ac8e415ad03.jpgthis little guy is hiding behind a brass plug masquerading as an accelerator pump.

I remembered reading a thread on Another Site about this little guy, it was never really cleared up to me where it went or what it's for, if someone else knows please chime in for all of our benefit. Anyway it was suggested that this screw be turned 1/4 turn CCW and that is what I did. 

After reassembling I took it out and did some cuts and got it warmed up to operating temps then let it idle for several minutes without issue, it didn't die once. It also had throttle response you would expect out of a pro grade 50cc saw. I then let it set for a short while +/- 10 minutes and it started one pull low idle. In my lowly opinion this has fixed my problem.“ From the AboristSite.


----------



## DrewUth

Opinion poll:

Former landlord/friend sells solar jobs, occasionally sets me up with wood or some light tree cutting that results in free wood. Have not dealt with him in the last year or so due to me feeling like I was being taken advantage of/being put in shady situations.

Has a job site 45+ mins away from me where the installation is completed but the tree service hired left the wood behind. 45 min trip is based on driving the toll highway nearly directly there, and will not be an option for the return trip when loaded down with wood. I work Mon-Weds; I am off Thurs-Sunday but that's when I am on daddy duty with my son and at 2.5 months old, he is not big enough to make the trip to get firewood with dad- so I would have to ask my mother to babysit. From his poor photos texted to me, it looks to be about 4-5 different stacks of wood, each one roughly what I could carry in one trip with my truck and converted boat trailer. Appears to be 90-95% oak, all green, cut in various lengths (typical tree service stuff) and ranging from maybe 20-22" in diameter and down.

I currently have enough wood for this coming winter, but have slacked off a bit and have nothing in the pipe for 2019-2020. Have son at home and two boats that I have been spending my time with instead of chainsaws. New oil boiler going in this fall to replace the 32yo unit original to my house, so oil consumption will be improving drastically...as well as new insulation going in my crawlspace today. I have a few other sources for wood locally, but nothing that is calling me and practically begging me to come pick the wood up...

So my questions/thoughts/options are:

1. Make a trip down with truck and trailer, asses situation myself and decide if more trips are worth the time, take full load back? At roughly 90 minutes round trip, and my Frontier and smallish trailer only able to carry about 1-1.25 cords a trip.

2. Talk a buddy into taking the drive down with me (with his truck/trailer) at the cost of some wood/beer to try to get it all in one trip. This costs me some wood, but saves time and effort and helps the former landlord/friend out the most.

3. Tell landlord/friend that I will come and get it, but he needs to pay me in gas money and beer for helping him out, and I will be on my own schedule so I might only make one trip per week. I have to take into account the time spent unloading and stacking at my house too, you know. And its in the upper 80s out... 

4. Tell landlord/friend that I am just too swamped and can't help him out, but if the tree service could deliver or he could rent a truck of his own, I am happy to provide a place for them/him to dump the wood.

Thoughts?


----------



## LondonNeil

Quince, . Anyone burnt it? Anyone split it? Just been offered a small trees worth. I'm guessing it's worth a try as fruit trees usually burn well. Let's hope it splits ok.... Else it will be on my growing uglies pile awaiting noodling.


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> Opinion poll:
> 
> Former landlord/friend sells solar jobs, occasionally sets me up with wood or some light tree cutting that results in free wood. Have not dealt with him in the last year or so due to me feeling like I was being taken advantage of/being put in shady situations.
> 
> Has a job site 45+ mins away from me where the installation is completed but the tree service hired left the wood behind. 45 min trip is based on driving the toll highway nearly directly there, and will not be an option for the return trip when loaded down with wood. I work Mon-Weds; I am off Thurs-Sunday but that's when I am on daddy duty with my son and at 2.5 months old, he is not big enough to make the trip to get firewood with dad- so I would have to ask my mother to babysit. From his poor photos texted to me, it looks to be about 4-5 different stacks of wood, each one roughly what I could carry in one trip with my truck and converted boat trailer. Appears to be 90-95% oak, all green, cut in various lengths (typical tree service stuff) and ranging from maybe 20-22" in diameter and down.
> 
> I currently have enough wood for this coming winter, but have slacked off a bit and have nothing in the pipe for 2019-2020. Have son at home and two boats that I have been spending my time with instead of chainsaws. New oil boiler going in this fall to replace the 32yo unit original to my house, so oil consumption will be improving drastically...as well as new insulation going in my crawlspace today. I have a few other sources for wood locally, but nothing that is calling me and practically begging me to come pick the wood up...
> 
> So my questions/thoughts/options are:
> 
> 1. Make a trip down with truck and trailer, asses situation myself and decide if more trips are worth the time, take full load back? At roughly 90 minutes round trip, and my Frontier and smallish trailer only able to carry about 1-1.25 cords a trip.
> 
> 2. Talk a buddy into taking the drive down with me (with his truck/trailer) at the cost of some wood/beer to try to get it all in one trip. This costs me some wood, but saves time and effort and helps the former landlord/friend out the most.
> 
> 3. Tell landlord/friend that I will come and get it, but he needs to pay me in gas money and beer for helping him out, and I will be on my own schedule so I might only make one trip per week. I have to take into account the time spent unloading and stacking at my house too, you know. And its in the upper 80s out...
> 
> 4. Tell landlord/friend that I am just too swamped and can't help him out, but if the tree service could deliver or he could rent a truck of his own, I am happy to provide a place for them/him to dump the wood.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would need to understand the situation regarding scrounging in your area a little better in order to give and answer. 45 min seems a bit far to get wood to me, but in your local that may be different. Do you have any local tree services around that need a spot to drop wood off, or have a yard they need cleaned up. Craigslist often had free wood as does Facebook(you'll have to search a bit to get the good ones most likely).
I typically avoid the toll roads in most areas I go as the small time savings isn't worth paying the tolls unless it's a totally inaccessible area which is not the norm(I've driven the east coast quite a bit in case your wondering).
I would lean towards #3 myself, as you will have quite a bit of cost involved in getting the wood if I was to go for this particular wood, but I'm not hurting for wood. 
To me the situation with regards to your relationship with this person and how you have felt about how you feel they have treated you is what's the most important, work that out first and everything else will most likely come together, people are more important than wood.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I know not everyone agrees and I don’t want to start an oil thread, lol. But switching to 50:1 with 87 gas really made a big differance with my auto tune saws. Ran much better, no more bog, hot start issues, more power. Stock saws don’t have enough compression to gain anything from 92 IMO.
> As far as adjusting the screw- “550xp was giving me a little trouble, it was having an off idle bog/ slow throttle response, and would die if left to idle for longer than 30 seconds. Then required several pulls of the rope to bring it back to life, almost like it was flooding itself. Needless to say I was a little disappointed in the performance. If this was a normal carburetor most people would just lean in the l screw and go from there, but this being an autotune there are no screws to turn... Or are there. http://************/threads/husqvarna-550xp-carb-fix.1524/data/attachments/13/13817-30f6ad68b07f9e06488c1ac8e415ad03.jpgthis little guy is hiding behind a brass plug masquerading as an accelerator pump.
> 
> I remembered reading a thread on Another Site about this little guy, it was never really cleared up to me where it went or what it's for, if someone else knows please chime in for all of our benefit. Anyway it was suggested that this screw be turned 1/4 turn CCW and that is what I did.
> 
> After reassembling I took it out and did some cuts and got it warmed up to operating temps then let it idle for several minutes without issue, it didn't die once. It also had throttle response you would expect out of a pro grade 50cc saw. I then let it set for a short while +/- 10 minutes and it started one pull low idle. In my lowly opinion this has fixed my problem.“ From the AboristSite.


I ran 50:1 for many years without a single problem the only reason I switched was the recommendation of the builders of my ported saws. The only problem I've ever had with mix is running 50:none  .
I've heard of others having good results adjusting that screw (air bleed ?), seems that many are setting it at 1 turn out.
Here's a picture from the opeforum.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> It was someone on O P E that told me not to touch it. I've read a few times that it can help with idle problems.


I figure it's worth a try, what else are you gonna do with it. These kind of issues and guys trying something are what help to find fixes for problems.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> So the manufacturer of a chainsaw says to use 50:1, the premix gas that has their name on it is 50:1, the AT saws aren't "tunable" and were designed to run 50:1, but you put 40:1 in them? How do they run? I mean do they run fine?


Yes, yes, yes, yes. Mine all run great, pull the cord and start cutting. I like them a lot as well as the newer versions of the mtronic saws with the control switch that returns to run after being shut off .
Lots of cool features on theses saws, the question is are they what's best in the long run for most guys, I don't believe they are myself.


blades said:


> perhaps the Auto tune can compensate for the 40/1 which makes the saw run leaner by richening the mixture.


The AT does take care of it.


----------



## nighthunter

@chipper1, I got to run this properly today and I must say it's 1 of the nicest 60cc saws I have ever ran and I might just pick 1 up, it has very nice balance on it with a 15" on it and a a lot nicer saw than my 362 I must admit


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I ran 50:1 for many years without a single problem the only reason I switched was the recommendation of the builders of my ported saws. The only problem I've ever had with mix is running 50:none  .
> I've heard of others having good results adjusting that screw (air bleed ?), seems that many are setting it at 1 turn out.
> Here's a picture from the opeforum.
> View attachment 658662


I'll give it a try what's the worst that could happen it still doesn't idle.


----------



## DrewUth

chipper1 said:


> I would need to understand the situation regarding scrounging in your area a little better in order to give and answer. 45 min seems a bit far to get wood to me, but in your local that may be different. Do you have any local tree services around that need a spot to drop wood off, or have a yard they need cleaned up. Craigslist often had free wood as does Facebook(you'll have to search a bit to get the good ones most likely).
> I typically avoid the toll roads in most areas I go as the small time savings isn't worth paying the tolls unless it's a totally inaccessible area which is not the norm(I've driven the east coast quite a bit in case your wondering).
> I would lean towards #3 myself, as you will have quite a bit of cost involved in getting the wood if I was to go for this particular wood, but I'm not hurting for wood.
> To me the situation with regards to your relationship with this person and how you have felt about how you feel they have treated you is what's the most important, work that out first and everything else will most likely come together, people are more important than wood.



Thanks for the response. I live near the Jersey shore, I have inquired with a few tree services but most around here are doing their own firewood processing so there aren't many scraps left. I have a few contacts locally for wood, but like I said- this guy is just short of begging me to get the wood out of there, I think because the customer/client was misled about that aspect of the project.

Thats essentially what I meant when I said hes left me feeling uncomfortable in the past- sending me to jobs where I was told one thing, the property owner was told another, and forcing us to work it out among ourselves regarding their expectations and my abilities. More than once, he told the property owner that he had a tree guy with the ability to remove all debris and do a huge job in no time flat- when in reality, it was just me and my nissan, with some good saws, and come-a-long and some steel cable. Pretty proficient, but far from a professional. And likewise, he would often tell me it was just "2-3 smaller trees, plenty of room to drop them" when it was in fact more like 5-7 trees, two over 30" in diameter, all in a yard around .75 acres.....I am a one man crew, have no means for disposing of the branches and brush, etc. So after a few times where it was abundantly clear he was lying to both me and the client to get what he wanted from both of us, I stopped doing business with him. Sure the cash was great and the free wood was awesome, but I found out as well I was liable the entire time- unlike what he had told me, that the solar company's insurance covered me. Don't ask how I found that out....

He has done a lot for me and I do like the prospect of wood, but he reached out to me a few weeks ago and I basically blew him off. He called back this morning and seems desperate. I'm honestly inclined to say "well then rent a truck and trailer and you can dispose of it at my location free of charge". With the baby, the hot weather, normal household chores plus the ever-dwindling amount of time left to do things I want to do (dirtbikes, fishing, boating, wrenching on projects, etc), I am hard pressed to find any sympathy for the pickle he is in, that is likely self inflicted. The wood would be nice, but all the aggravation may be more than its worth.


----------



## LondonNeil

He sounds like the sort of guy you can do well without, so yes, charge him or just don't bother with it. If it is just collecting some easy stuff then fuel plus say $25 per hour would be very very very cheap but makes the job more pleasant.


----------



## Philbert

Pick the stuff you want and leave the rest. You still helped him get rid of some of the stuff, and helped yourself.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I tell guys that it’s too far. I explain that it takes me an hour to cut a facecord, an hour to load, haul, unload. An hour to split and an hour to move and stack. At $80 a facecord around here that’s $20 an hour minus fuel, chain, oil, wear and tear etc. I make less than $15 per hour doing firewood so it has to be free and close. Also being uninsured, I’ll only drop trees where there is no risk.


----------



## farmer steve

DrewUth said:


> Opinion poll:
> 
> Former landlord/friend sells solar jobs, occasionally sets me up with wood or some light tree cutting that results in free wood. Have not dealt with him in the last year or so due to me feeling like I was being taken advantage of/being put in shady situations.
> 
> Has a job site 45+ mins away from me where the installation is completed but the tree service hired left the wood behind. 45 min trip is based on driving the toll highway nearly directly there, and will not be an option for the return trip when loaded down with wood. I work Mon-Weds; I am off Thurs-Sunday but that's when I am on daddy duty with my son and at 2.5 months old, he is not big enough to make the trip to get firewood with dad- so I would have to ask my mother to babysit. From his poor photos texted to me, it looks to be about 4-5 different stacks of wood, each one roughly what I could carry in one trip with my truck and converted boat trailer. Appears to be 90-95% oak, all green, cut in various lengths (typical tree service stuff) and ranging from maybe 20-22" in diameter and down.
> 
> I currently have enough wood for this coming winter, but have slacked off a bit and have nothing in the pipe for 2019-2020. Have son at home and two boats that I have been spending my time with instead of chainsaws. New oil boiler going in this fall to replace the 32yo unit original to my house, so oil consumption will be improving drastically...as well as new insulation going in my crawlspace today. I have a few other sources for wood locally, but nothing that is calling me and practically begging me to come pick the wood up...
> 
> So my questions/thoughts/options are:
> 
> 1. Make a trip down with truck and trailer, asses situation myself and decide if more trips are worth the time, take full load back? At roughly 90 minutes round trip, and my Frontier and smallish trailer only able to carry about 1-1.25 cords a trip.
> 
> 2. Talk a buddy into taking the drive down with me (with his truck/trailer) at the cost of some wood/beer to try to get it all in one trip. This costs me some wood, but saves time and effort and helps the former landlord/friend out the most.
> 
> 3. Tell landlord/friend that I will come and get it, but he needs to pay me in gas money and beer for helping him out, and I will be on my own schedule so I might only make one trip per week. I have to take into account the time spent unloading and stacking at my house too, you know. And its in the upper 80s out...
> 
> 4. Tell landlord/friend that I am just too swamped and can't help him out, but if the tree service could deliver or he could rent a truck of his own, I am happy to provide a place for them/him to dump the wood.
> 
> Thoughts?


I like #2. Time with a buddy,get all the free wood you can on his truck/trailer and give him some AND beer.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 658663
> @chipper1, I got to run this properly today and I must say it's 1 of the nicest 60cc saws I have ever ran and I might just pick 1 up, it has very nice balance on it with a 15" on it and a a lot nicer saw than my 362 I must admit


I really would like one, but it would probably be cheaper to convert a 562 or a 555, but I don't need one that bad. Having had multiples of both those saws I can see where the small mount would be a sweet setup with that kind of power. I wouldn't mind a 362(husky) which is like a small mount 365(kind of), and then put a 372 top end on it, and if you wanted a real bad boy you could put a 372 xpw cylinder on it. It would be a bit of overkill for a 70cc saw with a 20" bar, but it would be fun.
If your 362 is the early standard carb model I get that, I never liked those, but if it's the newer mtronic saw that surprises me unless it's primarily the handling you prefer as the weight and power are similar and the new 362 has decent anti vibe. What do you like better about it.


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> Thanks for the response. I live near the Jersey shore, I have inquired with a few tree services but most around here are doing their own firewood processing so there aren't many scraps left. I have a few contacts locally for wood, but like I said- this guy is just short of begging me to get the wood out of there, I think because the customer/client was misled about that aspect of the project.
> 
> Thats essentially what I meant when I said hes left me feeling uncomfortable in the past- sending me to jobs where I was told one thing, the property owner was told another, and forcing us to work it out among ourselves regarding their expectations and my abilities. More than once, he told the property owner that he had a tree guy with the ability to remove all debris and do a huge job in no time flat- when in reality, it was just me and my nissan, with some good saws, and come-a-long and some steel cable. Pretty proficient, but far from a professional. And likewise, he would often tell me it was just "2-3 smaller trees, plenty of room to drop them" when it was in fact more like 5-7 trees, two over 30" in diameter, all in a yard around .75 acres.....I am a one man crew, have no means for disposing of the branches and brush, etc. So after a few times where it was abundantly clear he was lying to both me and the client to get what he wanted from both of us, I stopped doing business with him. Sure the cash was great and the free wood was awesome, but I found out as well I was liable the entire time- unlike what he had told me, that the solar company's insurance covered me. Don't ask how I found that out....
> 
> He has done a lot for me and I do like the prospect of wood, but he reached out to me a few weeks ago and I basically blew him off. He called back this morning and seems desperate. I'm honestly inclined to say "well then rent a truck and trailer and you can dispose of it at my location free of charge". With the baby, the hot weather, normal household chores plus the ever-dwindling amount of time left to do things I want to do (dirtbikes, fishing, boating, wrenching on projects, etc), I am hard pressed to find any sympathy for the pickle he is in, that is likely self inflicted. The wood would be nice, but all the aggravation may be more than its worth.


When I look at all that it doesn't look like a deal I'd want to enter into unless you are starting a tree service. Also you spoke of being a professional, my definition of a professional is someone who gets paid to do something, it doesn't matter if they know what they are doing or not. A professional could be an expert, and an expert could be a professional, but whatever the expert does whether paid or not in that trade he is always an expert.
So do you want to become a professional, that's the decision you need to make. You need to get liability insurance to start, a DBA is nice as is a LLC, but neither is necessary in many places(sole proprietor works for you but you could still be sued against your personal property), but it's sure nice to have a separation of liabilities if something goes wrong(which it sounds like it already has) and in tree work it's not normally an if, but a when something goes wrong(remember the pictures of my truck last fall, or my tractor a couple summers ago, stuff happens). You also need some form of contract as you want to be able to have a way of keeping this guy good with his word. Personally if you want to start doing a bit of tree work look into what insurance will cost there and tell him a price based on that plus 25%, that will net you a small profit(the wood) and set you up for future work. Anything above the cost of the insurance you get you can spend on taxes, invoices, business cards and the like.


LondonNeil said:


> He sounds like the sort of guy you can do well without, so yes, charge him or just don't bother with it. If it is just collecting some easy stuff then fuel plus say $25 per hour would be very very very cheap but makes the job more pleasant.


Yep.


farmer steve said:


> I like #2. Time with a buddy,get all the free wood you can on his truck/trailer and give him some AND beer.


But if he's already had issues with this guy he may be better working something out with the homeowner to separate himself from the guy unless he's going to get insurance.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> I really would like one, but it would probably be cheaper to convert a 562 or a 555, but I don't need one that bad. Having had multiples of both those saws I can see where the small mount would be a sweet setup with that kind of power. I wouldn't mine a 362(husky) which is like a small mount 365(kind of), and then put a 372 top end on it, and if you wanted a real bad boy you could put a 372 xpw cylinder on it. It would be a bit of overkill for a 70cc saw with a 20" bar, but it would be fun.
> If your 362 is the early standard carb model I get that, I never liked those, but if it's the newer mtronic saw that surprises me unless it's primarily the handling you prefer as the weight and power are similar and the new 362 has decent anti vibe. What do you like better about it.


It's a better handling saw that has better balancing than a 362 but the biggest difference between the two is fuel consumption,I can cut a lot of wood in a hour with the 362 but with the 560 I can cut the same wood but still have fuel in the tank left over, fuel consumption between the two is like chalk and cheese


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> It's a better handling saw that has better balancing than a 362 but the biggest difference between the two is fuel consumption,I can cut a lot of wood in a hour with the 362 but with the 560 I can cut the same wood but still have fuel in the tank left over, fuel consumption between the two is like chalk and cheese


Wait, you can cut for an hr on a tank, that doesn't seem like much full throttle cutting. The AT/mtronic saws sure do well on fuel , and speaking of fuel, how about those flippy caps on that husky, aren't they nice .
Okay, I know which saw you like better and which one get's better economy in your situation, but the chalk and cheese thing I'm gonna need help with .


----------



## DrewUth

Yea, 


chipper1 said:


> When I look at all that it doesn't look like a deal I'd want to enter into unless you are starting a tree service. Also you spoke of being a professional, my definition of a professional is someone who gets paid to do something, it doesn't matter if they know what they are doing or not. A professional could be an expert, and an expert could be a professional, but whatever the expert does whether paid or not in that trade he is always an expert.
> So do you want to become a professional, that's the decision you need to make. You need to get liability insurance to start, a DBA is nice as is a LLC, but neither is necessary in many places(sole proprietor works for you but you could still be sued against your personal property), but it's sure nice to have a separation of liabilities if something goes wrong(which it sounds like it already has) and in tree work it's not normally an if, but a when something goes wrong(remember the pictures of my truck last fall, or my tractor a couple summers ago, stuff happens). You also need some form of contract as you want to be able to have a way of keeping this guy good with his word. Personally if you want to start doing a bit of tree work look into what insurance will cost there and tell him a price based on that plus 25%, that will net you a small profit(the wood) and set you up for future work. Anything above the cost of the insurance you get you can spend on taxes, invoices, business cards and the like.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> But if he's already had issues with this guy he may be better working something out with the homeowner to separate himself from the guy unless he's going to get insurance.





I have no interest in being a professional tree service- I never did really, but I know what you are saying of course. I looked into it briefly, but its just not something I'm into. I generally only did it for the wood.

After all this consideration (thanks everyone for all of your input!!) I called him and let him know that I just did not have the time or resources to dedicate to picking it up...but if he had someone to move it, I had a place for him to drop it off. So he responded that he would try and get someone to deliver it to me.


----------



## blades

Bingo - best way to go


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> Wait, you can cut for an hr on a tank, that doesn't seem like much full throttle cutting. The AT/mtronic saws sure do well on fuel , and speaking of fuel, how about those flippy caps on that husky, aren't they nice .
> Okay, I know which saw you like better and which one get's better economy in your situation, but the chalk and cheese thing I'm gonna need help with .


what I was suppose to write down in that previous post is when I said that I could cut for a hour is that I work in forestry and cut clean wood that is no wider than 12" in 9' lengths so that it can be transported easily on a truck/ semi for a firewood producer, the caps on the saw if I'm honest puzzled me for a second because I was so used to the stihl caps but then I found out that you have to keep twisting them off. The chalk and cheese thing is a saying that we have here to describe to items that are worlds apart, I was using it in reference to the fuel consumption


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> Wait, you can cut for an hr on a tank, that doesn't seem like much full throttle cutting. The AT/mtronic saws sure do well on fuel , and speaking of fuel, how about those flippy caps on that husky, aren't they nice .
> Okay, I know which saw you like better and which one get's better economy in your situation, but the chalk and cheese thing I'm gonna need help with .


what I was suppose to write down in that previous post is when I said that I could cut for a hour is that I work in forestry and cut clean wood that is no wider than 12" in 9' lengths so that it can be transported easily on a truck/ semi for a firewood producer, the caps on the saw if I'm honest puzzled me for a second because I was so used to the stihl caps but then I found out that you have to keep twisting them off. The chalk and cheese thing is a saying that we have here to describe to items that are worlds apart, I was using it in reference to the fuel consumption


----------



## chipper1

DrewUth said:


> Yea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in being a professional tree service- I never did really, but I know what you are saying of course. I looked into it briefly, but its just not something I'm into. I generally only did it for the wood.
> 
> After all this consideration (thanks everyone for all of your input!!) I called him and let him know that I just did not have the time or resources to dedicate to picking it up...but if he had someone to move it, I had a place for him to drop it off. So he responded that he would try and get someone to deliver it to me.


I may have carried on a bit, but it's kinda how it goes and it doesn't seem to end when getting a business off the ground. There's a reason if guys ask on here about starting a tree service many guys will just write them off as not serious, especially if they say something like I've cut 4 cords of firewood a year for a few years now and I think I'm ready to start a business lol. Its a good bit of work to start most businesses and some are harder than others, tree work isn't one if the easy ones as there are a lot of aspects to consider many have no idea of.
Sounds like what you told him was the right thing at the present time, I sure hope he finds someone to bring it to you, my guess is he would tell them that all they need to do is bring the brush and all to your place and dump it there .
I find saying no to an okay deal many times leads to an even better deal, looking forward to hearing how it all works out.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> what I was suppose to write down in that previous post is when I said that I could cut for a hour is that I work in forestry and cut clean wood that is no wider than 12" in 9' lengths so that it can be transported easily on a truck/ semi for a firewood producer, the caps on the saw if I'm honest puzzled me for a second because I was so used to the stihl caps but then I found out that you have to keep twisting them off. The chalk and cheese thing is a saying that we have here to describe to items that are worlds apart, I was using it in reference to the fuel consumption


Are you only going thru one tank in an HR processing wood like that, that doesn't seem like much still.
I like the husky flippy caps, they never get messed up like the Stihl flippy caps do.
That's funny. Here sometimes we say something is cheesey meaning it's cheap or not well built ie the homeowner class of saws are cheesey lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Are you only going thru one tank in an HR processing wood like that, that doesn't seem like much still.
> I like the husky flippy caps, they never get messed up like the Stihl flippy caps do.
> That's funny. Here sometimes we say something is cheesey meaning it's cheap or not well built ie the homeowner class of saws are cheesey lol.


operator error!!!!!


----------



## dancan

DrewUth , I would sweeten up the deal of the "You deliver ..." by adding , "Call me on the closer stuff to see if I can help you on that when time allows" to show that keen interest in wood so he doesn't forget you , but , always know when to say no and drive home empty handed .


----------



## dancan

I'll run premium in all my saws , no ethanol here but might be in regular .
I run at 40:1 just because in all my saws .
My Mtronic 241 doesn't care .


----------



## JustJeff

I run premium in all my small engines because it’s non ethanol here and I don’t have to worry about draining tanks and adding stabilizer etc if I don’t run it for a while. That being said, I have noticed that some 2 strokes seem to like 87 octane and actually run stronger. I first noticed this with a 25hp Evinrude. I do like premium fuel however and now run a 35hp to make up the difference! Lol. Seriously though, it was quite noticeable.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I run premium in all my small engines because it’s non ethanol here and I don’t have to worry about draining tanks and adding stabilizer etc if I don’t run it for a while. That being said, I have noticed that some 2 strokes seem to like 87 octane and actually run stronger. I first noticed this with a 25hp Evinrude. I do like premium fuel however and now run a 35hp to make up the difference! Lol. Seriously though, it was quite noticeable.


That's funny .
It does seem that sometimes certain changes do not follow the excepted rules.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> operator error!!!!!


Do you remember my old avatar, I had it for quite some time.
It was the directions for stihl flippys, there were so many guys who were having issues with them popping off and pissing oil down their leg.
One of the guys on my buddies concrete crew had that happen with the gas cap when he was cutting rebar, lets say it was an experience to remember . Never seen a husky flippy cap fall out .


----------



## MustangMike

I like flippy caps!

What version of the 362 are you comparing with the 560? Pre M Tron, M-Tron Ver I, or Ver II???


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I like flippy caps!
> 
> What version of the 362 are you comparing with the 560? Pre M Tron, M-Tron Ver I, or Ver II???


Which ones Mike, I like both husky and stihl as compared with the earlier ones.

Not sure which version he has.
From what I've seen of them if your a husky guy you'll like the husky and if your a stihl guy the stihl, either one will get the job don just fine, and all the better if you have the latest greatest of either.


----------



## KiwiBro

So fellas and fellesses (come to think of it, do we have any fellesses in the scrounge thread?), who thinks it will be faster to mill the ugly and big logs into 5x5 posts and run them all through Kermit (Bilke S3) than ring/buck it and split it on the SS? Just a little stir-crazy, rainy day pondering. I'll test it one of these days but wondering what the scrounger brains trust think.


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> I like flippy caps!
> 
> What version of the 362 are you comparing with the 560? Pre M Tron, M-Tron Ver I, or Ver II???


 version 1
Edit: it's actually a version 1


----------



## rarefish383

DrewUth said:


> Yea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in being a professional tree service- I never did really, but I know what you are saying of course. I looked into it briefly, but its just not something I'm into. I generally only did it for the wood.
> 
> After all this consideration (thanks everyone for all of your input!!) I called him and let him know that I just did not have the time or resources to dedicate to picking it up...but if he had someone to move it, I had a place for him to drop it off. So he responded that he would try and get someone to deliver it to me.


Good decision. I got to the show late. When I started hanging out on the scrounging forum it was a giant conflict of interest on my part. Coming from 4 generations of tree care, I knew that a lot of guys were going past just scrounging. In many states you have to be licensed to take down trees. So I did a search for Tree Expert License in NJ. Your friend's insurance would not cover you because he is not licensed to do tree work, and that is way out of the parameters of what they are charging him to cover. I'm not going to tell guys not to do some side work, making a few bucks (I don't do hard work free), getting some wood. I'm just saying be aware of the fact that if "YOU F UP", you maybe be paying for it the rest of your life in law suits. If a stupid customer walks into a falling tree, and it's a pro doing the job, there will be some assumption that the pro knew what he was doing, and it was a stupid customer. He will still have OSHA up his butt, and fines, maybe more. If the same thing happens to you, it will be assumed you are a hack, that shouldn't be doing that work, and it was your fault, and you are liable. Just think what it would be like to have half of your paycheck garnered for the rest of your life for some free wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Like others, I use premium fuel as it's mainly ethanol free, all regular is E10, here, no exception. Don't think the saw notices any different.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> So fellas and fellesses (come to think of it, do we have any fellesses in the scrounge thread?), who thinks it will be faster to mill the ugly and big logs into 5x5 posts and run them all through Kermit (Bilke S3) than ring/buck it and split it on the SS? Just a little stir-crazy, rainy day pondering. I'll test it one of these days but wondering what the scrounger brains trust think.


I often roll big knotty blocks out of the way, and at the end of the year, when I'm cleaning up the splitting area, noodle them. But, I'm using a 100CC saw with a 24" bar and .404 chain. I think it is just as fast to noodle them all the way down to firewood, just makes a giant pile of noodles that have to be cleaned up.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I often roll big knotty blocks out of the way, and at the end of the year, when I'm cleaning up the splitting area, noodle them. But, I'm using a 100CC saw with a 24" bar and .404 chain. I think it is just as fast to noodle them all the way down to firewood, just makes a giant pile of noodles that have to be cleaned up.


I've done that a few times. No 100cc saws yet but the Dolmar is one step closer. Those big piles of noodles make great fire starters.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I often roll big knotty blocks out of the way, and at the end of the year, when I'm cleaning up the splitting area, noodle them. But, I'm using a 100CC saw with a 24" bar and .404 chain. I think it is just as fast to noodle them all the way down to firewood, just makes a giant pile of noodles that have to be cleaned up.


I have a “to be noodled” pile near my splitter. The noodles get saved for chicken bedding. One thing I have noticed is the noodled pieces stack flatter and subsequently don’t dry as well so I try and sprinkle them amongst the splits.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I have a “to be noodled” pile near my splitter. The noodles get saved for chicken bedding. One thing I have noticed is the noodled pieces stack flatter and subsequently don’t dry as well so I try and sprinkle them amongst the splits.


I spread them out too. I've had some that got stacked flat to flat and had mildew so bad they stuck together.


----------



## blades

in the past I have filled 4 yard dumpsters with noodles. A 6ft dia. muti trunk Silver Maple comes to mind. That thing was a beast.


----------



## MustangMike

I run high test in my saws because Stihl says it will make the saw run cooler … = last longer.

I believe the reports that some saws run better on low test. It burns faster than Hi Test, so at the revolutions a saw is turning it would make sense.

Octane is simply the temp at which a fuel will ignite. It can provide more power in a high compression engine, but it may not in a chainsaw. In a chainsaw, burn time will matter.


----------



## Logger nate

Elevation makes a differance too. At about 5000’ here saws that normally run around 150 psi at lower elevation are reading 120-125 compression here. Could be part of the reason 87 runs better here? Guess I just need more modified saws.


----------



## panolo

I typically always run 91 in all my small equip. It's the only fuel in this state you can get that is supposed to be ethanol free. Every time I fill my cans I always add Star tron to it. I usually have to 6 gallon cans around and fill my 1.5 gallon saw can from that. I'm usually always running about 40-1 in that can as well. I've cleaned too many carbs in my lifetime and would rather spend time doing something like drinking beer.


----------



## bear1998

LondonNeil said:


> Like others, I use premium fuel as it's mainly ethanol free, all regular is E10, here, no exception. Don't think the saw notices any different.


What people don't understand about gasoline is.....87 octane will produce more power.....higher octane gas as it goes up in numbers actually burns slower....so in your higher compression engines...higher octane means slower burns creating less detonation....


----------



## panolo

bear1998 said:


> What people don't understand about gasoline is.....87 octane will produce more power.....higher octane gas as it goes up in numbers actually burns slower....so in your higher compression engines...higher octane means slower burns creating less detonation....



In theory yes you are correct that all gas contains the same amount of chemical energy. With the higher flash point you are able to generate more power by having a smoother transfer through the combustion process. Most new cars can self adjust so you don't hear the knocking like you used to with lower octane fuels. In theory the higher octane fuels create a cleaner and more efficient thermodynamic transfer of energy. Typically you find at a higher octane the combustion occurs very smoothly with little to no pre- ignition. If you run anything super charged or turbo'ed the difference can be very noticeable. Same applies to higher compression equipment. One of the other benefit of running a higher octane fuel is it tends to be a "cleaner" fuel. Ethanol breakdowns cause failures.

I've done a ton of super chargers and turbo installs and tuning on SxS's, snowmobiles, watercraft, motorcycles, etc and the differences in octane is very noticeable when tuning these units on a dyno.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> In theory yes you are correct that all gas contains the same amount of chemical energy. With the higher flash point you are able to generate more power by having a smoother transfer through the combustion process. Most new cars can self adjust so you don't hear the knocking like you used to with lower octane fuels. In theory the higher octane fuels create a cleaner and more efficient thermodynamic transfer of energy. Typically you find at a higher octane the combustion occurs very smoothly with little to no pre- ignition. If you run anything super charged or turbo'ed the difference can be very noticeable. Same applies to higher compression equipment. One of the other benefit of running a higher octane fuel is it tends to be a "cleaner" fuel. Ethanol breakdowns cause failures.
> 
> I've done a ton of super chargers and turbo installs and tuning on SxS's, snowmobiles, watercraft, motorcycles, etc and the differences in octane is very noticeable when tuning these units on a dyno.


Not disagreeing...just wondering if you’ve noticed this too: my understanding is for a stock “standard” performance engine there is no difference between running regular fuel versus high octane. But once you get into higher performance, more octane becomes necessary and going from premium to race fuel just ads more power.


----------



## svk

If anyone is interested in trying out a square ground chain I have a few for sale over in the trading post. All were silvery ground by AP before he got out of the square grinding business. They can now be maintained with a square file like guys like mustang mike do.

I’ll give you scrounges an extra good deal!


----------



## Philbert

Give us a 'square' deal?

Going back to round?

Philbert


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Not disagreeing...just wondering if you’ve noticed this too: my understanding is for a stock “standard” performance engine there is no difference between running regular fuel versus high octane. But once you get into higher performance, more octane becomes necessary and going from premium to race fuel just ads more power.



The easy answer is yes and no. If it is clean fuel with no breakdown or ethanol and clear air additives than yes you are correct. The no factor comes in the form of ethanol and other additives. In many instances the fuel that goes to Holiday and Kwik Trip comes from the same refinery. The difference is in what is dumped in to make it blue planet or top tier. I get 1.3-2.2 mpg better with BP fuel than what I get with Kwik Trip fuel. It's both 87 octane but the KT fuel contains either a higher dose of ethanol or additive. So usually what means is the efficiency of the power transferred by the combustion is less with KT fuel. 

IMHO ethanol is a created subsidy to help farmers. It has no benefit in efficiency or longevity when it comes to combustion engines. When my 84' buick skyhawk was able to get 41 MPG but a new vehicle with a smaller motor is only able to get 31-32 mpg, emissions on these vehicles are not the only factor. Fuel plays a large part in it. 

People can say what they want but fuels with ethanol break down much faster when left untreated. Once those fuels break down it loses it's octane and burns very inconsistently. Losing that explosiveness also correlates with a tremendous loss of energy. Now let it sit for longer and the ethanol separates from the fuel. In most FI vehicles you may notice a reduce in power but once you start figuring units with smaller injectors or lower pressure you get issues with injector plugging, fouled plugs, etc. In carb machines you get instances of plugged jets, deposits on diaphragms, and corrosion on parts like needle valves. Realistically ethanol is just corn alcohol that hates being bonded to gas. So once it starts to separate you have water(ethanol) and fuel. They have a different weight, buoyancy, and flow rate. 

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## nighthunter

It's like Christmas came early here thanks to the present @LondonNeil sent me, so I'll be it going to a nice little project for me as soon as I order bearings, seals and gaskets for the bottom end


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> IMHO ethanol is a created subsidy to help farmers.


That's exactly what they want you to believe .


----------



## James Miller

What are your thoughts on e85? I wouldn't run it in a daily but iv seen 60-70 horse power gains on an old civic hatch with a turbo GSR swap. 11:1 compression and 18psi stock long block turned to 9500. On 93 it maid 322 and on e85 it maid mid 380s.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> It's like Christmas came early here thanks to the present @LondonNeil sent me, so I'll be it going to a nice little project for me as soon as I order bearings, seals and gaskets for the bottom endView attachment 658829



Did he chuck in the purple and black truck for free as well?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> What are your thoughts on e85? I wouldn't run it in a daily but iv seen 60-70 horse power gains on an old civic hatch with a turbo GSR swap. 11:1 compression and 18psi stock long block turned to 9500. On 93 it maid 322 and on e85 it maid mid 380s.


E85 let's you tune a high compression engine like your running race fuel which means more timing, at 11:1 93 is a bit low of an octane and will detonate at very low ignition advance, which means a lot less performance.
One thing most don't take into consideration with an e85 car is how much extra fuel you burn which means you will need bigger lines, pump, injectors for a performance ride, and that much of the gains seen because you get the fuel cheaper go right out the window with your mpg.
Sounds like a fun ride for sure, how long did it last at 18psi .


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Getting the fire ready for an Aussie BBQ!
> 
> First to cut down a couple of trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then pile it up and light it up and sit back and drink 3ctns of beer whilst waiting for the snow to fly.



Mind you don't get creosote burning all that green pine . TBH, I probably would have scrounged the trunk (at least if it was right next door) to help burn down my big hardwood coals. However, I have come up with another way that is working well, particularly for the early mornings where there is a large amount of still hot charcoal left from the overnight burn. I push it all into a row in the middle and put a round on either side of it and then a quartered round suspended between the rounds above the charcoal pile. The air intake in my heater flows down the glass then towards the back then up then forward in a rolling fashion which is funnelling the air under the suspended piece over the coals. 



It's burning them down really well so I'm not accumulating lots of unburnt charcoal in the firebox. The key though is having the right sized and shaped bits for this approach. Might keep that in mind for future scrounges.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Did he chuck in the purple and black truck for free as well?


 that's my pedal tractor, for when I need to collect a scrounge and my real 1 won't start


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> E85 let's you tune a high compression engine like your running race fuel which means more timing, at 11:1 93 is a bit low of an octane and will detonate at very low ignition advance, which means a lot less performance.
> One thing most don't take into consideration with an e85 car is how much extra fuel you burn which means you will need bigger lines, pump, injectors for a performance ride, and that much of the gains seen because you get the fuel cheaper go right out the window with your mpg.
> Sounds like a fun ride for sure, how long did it last at 18psi .


If your running e85 you probably aren't worried about mileage . Figure they make about 150 to the wheels stock so well over double the factory power rev limited at 10k shift at 9500. Everyday boost at 14 the 18 psi was more of a kill tune. I got a year out of that motor. Rings started to go and I sold it for more then I had in it. 2200 pounds on the scale at the green bean plant and near 400 wheel it moved out OK. Also changed a few opinions on people thinking Honda's can't go from a dig on the street.


----------



## LondonNeil

panolo said:


> The easy answer is yes and no. If it is clean fuel with no breakdown or ethanol and clear air additives than yes you are correct. The no factor comes in the form of ethanol and other additives. In many instances the fuel that goes to Holiday and Kwik Trip comes from the same refinery. The difference is in what is dumped in to make it blue planet or top tier. I get 1.3-2.2 mpg better with BP fuel than what I get with Kwik Trip fuel. It's both 87 octane but the KT fuel contains either a higher dose of ethanol or additive. So usually what means is the efficiency of the power transferred by the combustion is less with KT fuel.
> 
> IMHO ethanol is a created subsidy to help farmers. It has no benefit in efficiency or longevity when it comes to combustion engines. When my 84' buick skyhawk was able to get 41 MPG but a new vehicle with a smaller motor is only able to get 31-32 mpg, emissions on these vehicles are not the only factor. Fuel plays a large part in it.
> 
> People can say what they want but fuels with ethanol break down much faster when left untreated. Once those fuels break down it loses it's octane and burns very inconsistently. Losing that explosiveness also correlates with a tremendous loss of energy. Now let it sit for longer and the ethanol separates from the fuel. In most FI vehicles you may notice a reduce in power but once you start figuring units with smaller injectors or lower pressure you get issues with injector plugging, fouled plugs, etc. In carb machines you get instances of plugged jets, deposits on diaphragms, and corrosion on parts like needle valves. Realistically ethanol is just corn alcohol that hates being bonded to gas. So once it starts to separate you have water(ethanol) and fuel. They have a different weight, buoyancy, and flow rate.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.


I agree generally but just to point out a couple of bits that don't come across very well from your post.
1. all petrol (gasoline) has the same calorific value, high octane has no more oomph.
2. The higher the ron, the 'LESS explosive' it is, i.e the less it will auto detonate.
3. Higher RON fuel allows tiing to be advanced without autodetonation aka knocking or pinking. KNocking is bad, it will damage an engine, but advance timing generally gives more efficiency and power. So premium fuel allows for more power IF the engine is advanced (auto tune will advance the timing I assume? cars definitely do, car EMUs are constantly striving to advance, but have knock sensors and retard again if knock is detected. fill a car (like mine, a modern turbo powered semi performance engine) with standard fuel and I notice it knock and run rough/won't rev and pick up, then it settles quickly but I'll get may 10% less mpg. fil it with premium again and it will take 3 or 4 tank fulls to slowly advance to its max again.
4. Ethanol increases (yep really) RON/Octane.
5. Ethanol absorbs water, if it absorbs enough it separates out as a gel to the bottom of the tank, strpping the RON from the remainng fuel and sludging the lines and carb. Keep the tank sealed and water away and it can't happen very fast.
6. ethanol also attacks and softens some rubbers - bad for lines and carb diagphrams
7. fuel also contains aromatics (benzene ring based compounds). These oxidise over time and form gums and varishes which block carb jets etc. Star tron (which i also use ) etc work by slowing the oxidation process. Star tron also claims to solve ethanol problems....err.....no idea what chemistry it claims to use there.
8. final problem with old fuel is simply the volatile components evaporating. the really volatile stuff is small enough molecules it will diffuse through plastic cans, so seal and store in metal cans. loss of volatiles jut makes it harder to start a cold saw, but still runs ok.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

And, making ethanol generates more carbon output than burning the gallon of gasoline it is replacing.
If it's about reducing dependence on middle east oil, fine. If it's about saving the planet, piss off.


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> It's like Christmas came early here thanks to the present @LondonNeil sent me, so I'll be it going to a nice little project for me as soon as I order bearings, seals and gaskets for the bottom endView attachment 658829


Gasket? Gasket?! check the squish first? 0.5mm and good to go without? you'll have noticed the muffler already has no innereds and a large hole on the side. I'm sure mike or someone can advise on shaving a bit off the flywheel key to advance the timing too. you do realise I'm gong to enjoy this build vicariously don't you? where did i put that timing wheel and dremel......


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Did he chuck in the purple and black truck for free as well?


I think that's how he shipped it there?


----------



## JustJeff

Split for an hour tonight as I did last night. Enjoying a non alchy beer as the sun sets over the scrounge pile.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Mind you don't get creosote burning all that green pine . TBH, I probably would have scrounged the trunk (at least if it was right next door) to help burn down my big hardwood coals. However, I have come up with another way that is working well, particularly for the early mornings where there is a large amount of still hot charcoal left from the overnight burn. I push it all into a row in the middle and put a round on either side of it and then a quartered round suspended between the rounds above the charcoal pile. The air intake in my heater flows down the glass then towards the back then up then forward in a rolling fashion which is funnelling the air under the suspended piece over the coals.
> 
> View attachment 658838
> 
> It's burning them down really well so I'm not accumulating lots of unburnt charcoal in the firebox. The key though is having the right sized and shaped bits for this approach. Might keep that in mind for future scrounges.


That hard wood sounds like such pain having to deal with all that unburnt charcoal.... and stuff . Sure glad I don’t have to deal with all that stuff, feel sorry for you guys that only have hard wood to burn .


----------



## Ryan A

Delivered and stacked a rack for a customer today. One of the few who buys in the summer. Otherwise it's such a demand in the winter when the cold hits and my prices go up. $90 in my pocket from scrounged oak and locust.


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 658897
> Split for an hour tonight as I did last night. Enjoying a non alchy beer as the sun sets over the scrounge pile.


Nice picture Jeff! A local store here has quite a few differant n/a brews, I like the Beck’s n/a.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> If your running e85 you probably aren't worried about mileage . Figure they make about 150 to the wheels stock so well over double the factory power rev limited at 10k shift at 9500. Everyday boost at 14 the 18 psi was more of a kill tune. I got a year out of that motor. Rings started to go and I sold it for more then I had in it. 2200 pounds on the scale at the green bean plant and near 400 wheel it moved out OK. Also changed a few opinions on people thinking Honda's can't go from a dig on the street.


I know what your saying for sure, but out here there are a good number of people who have e85 capable cars and they don't realize that they will be loosing most everything they save from getting the "cheap" e85. 
You know I'd enjoy that, especially if it was someone else's .


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> And, making ethanol generates more carbon output than burning the gallon of gasoline it is replacing.
> If it's about reducing dependence on middle east oil, fine. If it's about saving the planet, piss off.


Agreed, lots of assumptions about ethanol.
Why do we have it in the fuel, because banks got into commodities(sure someone here can tell us more and trace out the paper trail for us), the same people who are making a lot of money off ethanol because they lobbied to make it law that we have it in the fuel .
One reason I'll be happy the battery powered equipment and vehicles take big leaps forward is because the banks haven't moved on it yet , can you tell I like banks.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I know what your saying for sure, but out here there are a good number of people who have e85 capable cars and they don't realize that they will be loosing most everything they save from getting the "cheap" e85.
> You know I'd enjoy that, especially if it was someone else's .


We don't have e85 anymore. Guess they didn't sell enough.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> That hard wood sounds like such pain having to deal with all that unburnt charcoal.... and stuff . Sure glad I don’t have to deal with all that stuff, feel sorry for you guys that only have hard wood to burn .



Yep, it's a burden all right .


----------



## muddstopper

A few years ago we made a trip to Yellowstone. We took a round about way of getting there and back home. I logged how much gas I used and my mileage and cost per mile. I tried everything from 91 octane to the E85. I got the best gas milage with the non ethanol 91 octane, but the economics favored 87 with ethanol. I only ran one tank of the e85 stuff and mileage sucked. I only saw the e85 available in a few places, it seems not everyone even carries it.


----------



## LondonNeil

E85, 85% ethanol? We don't get that here. All we get is regular and premium. We calculate octane differently so I believe our regular is actually lower octane then your 87, although we call it 95. All regular is E10, by law. Premium varies by brand 97-99 octane and doesn't have to contain ethanol. As I understand it only BP guarantee it ethanol free (BP ultimate, 99 RON), but Shell v-power nitro (what a name, FFS!) Is 99 RON, usually e free and what I tend to use as there are more shell stations around here. We pay about £1.30 per litre ($6.19/ us gallon) for regular, premium is about 10p/litre more


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> E85, 85% ethanol? We don't get that here. All we get is regular and premium. We calculate octane differently so I believe our regular is actually lower octane then your 87, although we call it 95. All regular is E10, by law. Premium varies by brand 97-99 octane and doesn't have to contain ethanol. As I understand it only BP guarantee it ethanol free (BP ultimate, 99 RON), but Shell v-power nitro (what a name, FFS!) Is 99 RON, usually e free and what I tend to use as there are more shell stations around here. We pay about £1.30 per litre ($6.19/ us gallon) for regular, premium is about 10p/litre more



Yeah you can say that again 

1.30 pounds per litre? Leaping lizards, that's about 2.50 Oz pesos. No wonder you don't have a car with the proper number of cylinders.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 658897
> Split for an hour tonight as I did last night. Enjoying a non alchy beer as the sun sets over the scrounge pile.



That's a beautiful shot, Jeff. Good amount of wood there too . Do you reckon you can get the power company to move that line and pole for you? Swap for some scrounge maybe?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah you can say that again
> 
> 1.30 pounds per litre? Leaping lizards, that's about 2.50 Oz pesos. No wonder you don't have a car with the proper number of cylinders.


I'm all for electric technology, I just haven't figured out how to put a blower on a battery?


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> IMHO ethanol is a created subsidy to help farmers. It has no benefit in efficiency or longevity when it comes to combustion engines.
> 
> People can say what they want but fuels with ethanol break down much faster when left untreated.


Now put 2 and 2 together. The gubmits not going to do anything for anybody but themselves. The reason Ethenol is in gas is so people cant stockpile it. How long did leaded gas last in a gas can back in the 60's? My uncle is a farmer. He grows corn. He doesn't have any more money now than before they made it so we had to have ethenol in gas.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a beautiful shot, Jeff. Good amount of wood there too . Do you reckon you can get the power company to move that line and pole for you? Swap for some scrounge maybe?


That’s my clothesline. I had to buy a new pole when I built, to hang the transformer on. So I kept the old one and planted it. My boys have a basketball net on it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> All regular is E10, by law. Premium varies by brand 97-99 octane and doesn't have to contain ethanol.


 Our gas is "E10" also, regardless of octane. 87 to 94 is all "E10". Erhenol free gas is a U.S. dollar higher per gallon then ethenol. Go figure.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Now put 2 and 2 together. The gubmits not going to do anything for anybody but themselves. The reason Ethenol is in gas is so people cant stockpile it. How long did leaded gas last in a gas can back in the 60's? My uncle is a farmer. He grows corn. He doesn't have any more money now than before they made it so we had to have ethenol in gas.


^^^^ This guys going places. I can still get 100ll if I want to stock pile gas and I have no issue with cutting the cats off my vehicle to to run it if it comes to that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You can get 100LL at just about any county airport, but how much is it? Here in central Ohio its like $7/gallon. Nobody is stockpiling gas for $7/gal.


----------



## LondonNeil

Tax on fuel has always been high here and lately the emissions laws drive the tech towards small and turbo equipped engines too. 1 to 1.4 litre, 3 or 4 cylinder, turbocharged is fairly common now.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Tax on fuel has always been high here and lately the emissions laws drive the tech towards small and turbo equipped engines too. 1 to 1.4 litre, 3 or 4 cylinder, turbocharged is fairly common now.


Back in 88 I had a Chevy Geo Metro. 1 litre 3 cylinder. No air, with a 5 speed. It was made by Suzuki. Had plenty pick up to merge into highway traffic with out fear of getting stuck in a Semi's tread. Got dead on 60 MPG. I had 2 friends that had the same basic car with an auto and air, and they both said it was scary trying to merge. I loved mine for a work car, my drive was 72 miles round trip. Only problem was at 125,000 miles it just started falling apart, cheap disposable car. It was a carb car, just think what it could do with injection and a turbo? Probably turn into an aluminium grenade. I'd buy another one for around town use. Maryland talked about medium speed vehicles for a while. That would open up the mini pick ups, but not yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Tax on fuel has always been high here and lately the emissions laws drive the tech towards small and turbo equipped engines too. 1 to 1.4 litre, 3 or 4 cylinder, turbocharged is fairly common now.


I don't like everything they do in EU, but small turbo engines is one thing we should really be paying attention to. I dont understand why all vehicles here are not AWD and turbo out of the box. The performance/efficiency/emissions gains are hard to argue. Could you imagine what a Mustang would be with an AWD, turbo/super charged flat 6 mid-engine design? My buddy has an AWD Taurus SHO with the 3.5L ecoboost and that car will eat mustangs for breakfast. Then have Camaro for lunch. Then finish the day with Chargers. American muscle cars are weak now.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> That's exactly what they want you to believe .



Your probably right to a point but ethanol literally helped keep my uncle afloat when they paid for irrigators and he had to sell them all his corn for a number of years. It was a tough transition from dairy to crops for many farmers around here and between the government program and ethanol companies they kept many afloat.


----------



## MustangMike

The Ethanol vs Farms debate is a tough one. I am generally against any subsidies, but I also believe we NEED farms, and they were disappearing too quickly. My Uncle and Aunt (and 7 cousins) had a Dairy Farm back in the day when you brought your mike cans down to the road! What a tough life, and 30+ head is no longer feasible with all the regs out there.

The equipment needed is soo expensive, and the price paid for milk, etc is soo low.

My cousin, who owns the 125 acre now, rents the fields. I'm glad it has remained a farm.

It is crucial to our security to maintain farms across the Country in case one area or another gets hit with bad weather, etc. For better or worse, Ethanol is part of the political solution.


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> I agree generally but just to point out a couple of bits that don't come across very well from your post.
> 1. all petrol (gasoline) has the same calorific value, high octane has no more oomph.
> 2. The higher the ron, the 'LESS explosive' it is, i.e the less it will auto detonate.
> 3. Higher RON fuel allows tiing to be advanced without autodetonation aka knocking or pinking. KNocking is bad, it will damage an engine, but advance timing generally gives more efficiency and power. So premium fuel allows for more power IF the engine is advanced (auto tune will advance the timing I assume? cars definitely do, car EMUs are constantly striving to advance, but have knock sensors and retard again if knock is detected. fill a car (like mine, a modern turbo powered semi performance engine) with standard fuel and I notice it knock and run rough/won't rev and pick up, then it settles quickly but I'll get may 10% less mpg. fil it with premium again and it will take 3 or 4 tank fulls to slowly advance to its max again.
> 4. Ethanol increases (yep really) RON/Octane.
> 5. Ethanol absorbs water, if it absorbs enough it separates out as a gel to the bottom of the tank, strpping the RON from the remainng fuel and sludging the lines and carb. Keep the tank sealed and water away and it can't happen very fast.
> 6. ethanol also attacks and softens some rubbers - bad for lines and carb diagphrams
> 7. fuel also contains aromatics (benzene ring based compounds). These oxidise over time and form gums and varishes which block carb jets etc. Star tron (which i also use ) etc work by slowing the oxidation process. Star tron also claims to solve ethanol problems....err.....no idea what chemistry it claims to use there.
> 8. final problem with old fuel is simply the volatile components evaporating. the really volatile stuff is small enough molecules it will diffuse through plastic cans, so seal and store in metal cans. loss of volatiles jut makes it harder to start a cold saw, but still runs ok.



Yes all gas in theory has the same energy per ounce. As I said higher octane allows a larger power transfer by being a more controllable detonation. Ethanol does absorb water but ethanol doesn't need water to separate. Maybe your Euro fuels are different but untreated ethanol 87 starts to break down in about 30 days when we tested it. Aromatics last a considerable longer time in non-ethanol fuels. There is also a variation in brands of fuels. Whether it is BP fuel, Holiday fuel, or Kwik Trip fuel. What they have added in to make it there signature named fuel makes a difference in energy transfer and longevity. If we take a fuel that is sold around here that is called neat 92 which is a non oxy zero additive fuel it stays very close to it's pump form for 10-15x longer than your 87-89 octane pump fuel. The reason isn't because it has 5 more octane, it's because it is a more pure form of gasoline. 

You can run old broken down fuel but it isn't a guarantee that it will run ok or at all. It's simple enough to do the gerber test in your garage. Take a few gerber food jars and store different fuels in them. Keep them out of the sun and in a semi controlled area. Strip a little out and ignite it on the cement. The purer fuel will win at every stage whether it is at 1 month or 2 years. 

Startron is a great product and what I use as well. In theory starton keeps ethanol from separating from fuels by absorbing water before ethanol can and tightening the bond between fuel and ethanol. Ethanol and fuel don't just mix. It's a forced marriage and the second that they can get divorced they will and it happens sooner than later.


----------



## chipper1

Here you go guys, this is also an app you can get on your phone, it works better in some areas than others.
https://www.pure-gas.org
Most the time you can by ethanol free at small airports as well as at marinas.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't like everything they do in EU, but small turbo engines is one thing we should really be paying attention to. I dont understand why all vehicles here are not AWD and turbo out of the box. The performance/efficiency/emissions gains are hard to argue. Could you imagine what a Mustang would be with an AWD, turbo/super charged flat 6 mid-engine design? My buddy has an AWD Taurus SHO with the 3.5L ecoboost and that car will eat mustangs for breakfast. Then have Camaro for lunch. Then finish the day with Chargers. American muscle cars are weak now.


The cars make plenty of power there just over weight pigs. Mustang GT 3700lb, camaro almost 3900lb, and the king of the fatties challenger at 4400+lb. Take all the unnecessary crap out and it wouldn't be hard to drop multiple hundreds of pounds off any of them and then you have a whole different driving experience. Muscle car drivers are becoming weak and bringing the cars down with them. AWD turbo cars are fun but understeer like a FWD when pushed hard even the Evos and STIs. The GTR doesn't count cause the computer drives it for you. Also much harder on drive train parts if your drag racing.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've heard a few times that the current small engine and turbo tech has delivered all it can on emissions and the next move is back the way of big engines.

Mazda skyactive engine looks good, a petrol engine with diesel compression and the fuel injected like a diesel, no throttle and spark ignition.... Very high diesel like efficiency with petrol levels of emissions.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> The cars make plenty of power there just over weight pigs. Mustang GT 3700lb, camaro almost 3900lb, and the king of the fatties challenger at 4400+lb. Take all the unnecessary crap out and it wouldn't be hard to drop multiple hundreds of pounds off any of them and then you have a whole different driving experience. Muscle car drivers are becoming weak and bringing the cars down with them. AWD turbo cars are fun but understeer like a FWD when pushed hard even the Evos and STIs. The GTR doesn't count cause the computer drives it for you. Also much harder on drive train parts if your drag racing.


I know it’s apples to oranges but my big block Chevelle was only 3600 lbs.


----------



## LondonNeil

differnt cars for different roads. european roads have bends, our cars are design to go around them


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I've heard a few times that the current small engine and turbo tech has delivered all it can on emissions and the next move is back the way of big engines.
> 
> Mazda skyactive engine looks good, a petrol engine with diesel compression and the fuel injected like a diesel, no throttle and spark ignition.... Very high diesel like efficiency with petrol levels of emissions.


lecky motors, graphene based electricity storage devices like ultracaps etc, graphene based solar PV. Such a pity the crash will get here before most of this stuff is mass market ready and adopted.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I know it’s apples to oranges but my big block Chevelle was only 3600 lbs.


My 68 Cuda convertible big block 4 speed is 2940 pounds. 68 Car Craft magazine said it was good for straight line driving only, too nose heavy. I found with radials and good shocks it handles quite well. As much as I miss the good old days, I don't miss bias belted tires.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> differnt cars for different roads. european roads have bends, our cars are design to go around them


That's why we say "If you can turn, you're not going fast enough!"


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I know it’s apples to oranges but my big block Chevelle was only 3600 lbs.


The 383 4 speed Dart in mom's garage is under 3400. 



LondonNeil said:


> differnt cars for different roads. european roads have bends, our cars are design to go around them


I would rather be on a twisty road in a stock miata then on a drag strip any day. A stock miata with a set of sticky tires will make most anything work real hard to get away on a twisty back road. Bracket racing a stick car would probably be the only way to get me back to the drag strip.


----------



## MustangMike

My old Big Block Mustangs (67/68) were only 3,000-3,200 lbs, and they flew! My 70 Boss 302 Body (with the 427 Ford in it) was a bit heavier, but not much, and with BFG wide oval Radials (the first) is handled well and ran with most anything on the street that was not tubbed in the 1/4 mile.

My current Stang is about 3,600 to 3,700 lbs, but with 550 Hp and the Steeda Suspension and Nitto Tires (275X40X18 Front 285X40X18 Back) it handles very well. Also has Griggs Racing lower control arms and Torque arm.

IMO, a hot rod is rear drive, a stick, and you don't use traction control. If you can't drive it, don't.

ps You step on the gas in my car, you better know how to counter steer, and modulating the right foot a bit helps. The objective is to go fast, not just spin tires.

Oh, and I got a Asian 440 Big Bore kit saw running today, but it has been a frustrating project.


----------



## MustangMike

Back in the Day, at Dover Drag Strip (now just a memory, it has long been closed), I remember seeing a 1968 426 Hemi Cuda Super Stock National Record Holder. He was running high 9s.

On one run in his class, he missed second, then caught the gear, and still won. It may be the only car that impressed me more that the 1967 427 Ford Fairlane that was also kicking ass (the 454 Chevelle's had just come out, and the 427 beat it). Both cars had been beating their competition till that point, and my Bow Tie friends were ribbing me that the Ford was done, but it did not turn out that way.


----------



## JustJeff

My truck weighs well over 7500lbs with a mounded bed full of elm. It runs just fine on 87 with 10% ethanol. 
Put an offer on a used splitter but the guy thinks it’s worth more than I do (SpeeCo 22 ton) so I’ll probably pass


----------



## cantoo

Did a little shopping today and no I didn't sell any of my other saws. I am going to sell a few though getting tired of tripping over them. I have some that I have never even started after I bought them. And I'm getting tired of the robins taking over stuff too. Left one of my Steiners hooked up to the splitter for a few weeks and this happens. Eggs got pretty warm before I happened to open up the hood. Drove it back over to where it was parked and left it there.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> My truck weighs well over 7500lbs with a mounded bed full of elm. It runs just fine on 87 with 10% ethanol.


Yeah buddy


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Did a little shopping today and no I didn't sell any of my other saws. I am going to sell a few though getting tired of tripping over them. I have some that I have never even started after I bought them. And I'm getting tired of the robins taking over stuff too. Left one of my Steiners hooked up to the splitter for a few weeks and this happens. Eggs got pretty warm before I happened to open up the hood. Drove it back over to where it was parked and left it there.
> View attachment 659115
> 
> View attachment 659113
> 
> View attachment 659116
> View attachment 659117


Congrats on the new saw buddy .
And the new little crappers lol.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> My old Big Block Mustangs (67/68) were only 3,000-3,200 lbs, and they flew! My 70 Boss 302 Body (with the 427 Ford in it) was a bit heavier, but not much, and with BFG wide oval Radials (the first) is handled well and ran with most anything on the street that was not tubbed in the 1/4 mile.
> 
> My current Stang is about 3,600 to 3,700 lbs, but with 550 Hp and the Steeda Suspension and Nitto Tires (275X40X18 Front 285X40X18 Back) it handles very well. Also has Griggs Racing lower control arms and Torque arm.
> 
> IMO, a hot rod is rear drive, a stick, and you don't use traction control. If you can't drive it, don't.
> 
> ps You step on the gas in my car, you better know how to counter steer, and modulating the right foot a bit helps. The objective is to go fast, not just spin tires.
> 
> Oh, and I got a Asian 440 Big Bore kit saw running today, but it has been a frustrating project.


My friends single turbo fox has the full Maximum Motor Sports setup under it and even at 670 to the wheels handles like it's on rails. 305s out back it hooks pretty well to.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> The 383 4 speed Dart in mom's garage is under 3400.
> 
> I would rather be on a twisty road in a stock miata then on a drag strip any day. A stock miata with a set of sticky tires will make most anything work real hard to get away on a twisty back road. Bracket racing a stick car would probably be the only way to get me back to the drag strip.


I forgot you had that one under wraps. I had a chance to buy a 68 GTS, yellow with black stripe, 383 auto. I already had the 68 Formulas S 383 4 speed. The guy that owned the Dart GTS was in jail, and his brother was trying to sell me the car, so I passed. Should have bought it. The yellow Dart would look good with my White Cuda.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Yeah buddy


600+ bottle fed cubic inches will make just about anything fast .


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I forgot you had that one under wraps. I had a chance to buy a 68 GTS, yellow with black stripe, 383 auto. I already had the 68 Formulas S 383 4 speed. The guy that owned the Dart GTS was in jail, and his brother was trying to sell me the car, so I passed. Should have bought it. The yellow Dart would look good with my White Cuda.


I'll have to get dad to pull it out over the weekend and get some good pictures for you.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> 600+ bottle fed cubic inches will make just about anything fast .


The guy that built my last motor had a talon with a huge turbo and with only one nozzle it would stick the boost gauge at 45psi. That was my first experience in an all wheel drive car .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The guy that built my last motor had a talon with a huge turbo and with only one nozzle it would stick the boost gauge 45psi. That was my first experience in an all wheel drive car .


 
There just like anything else. How fast do you want to spend. A hard launch in an AWD car is something every car guy should experience.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> There just like anything else. How fast do you want to spend. A hard launch in an AWD car is something every car guy should experience.



That's fast!
That talon would pull his 10 second Camaro out of the hole by 6 car lengths, it sucked your eyeballs in pretty hard for a car, my bikes would still take it though, and sleds are crazy out of the hole too.


----------



## svk

I went to the strip a few times with my Chevelle. Ran mid 12’s while being granny shifted and no traction. Would definitely have run 11’s with a good transmission and slicks. 

Some of the sleeper vehicles were the best. One of the fastest runs I ever personally saw was a hot pink S-10 blazer that would run high 8’s to low 9’s.


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> I like that way of removing them too . The bummer is many times it's not an option, the last one I was going to help a buddy remove was right next to a house and it was still green so I'm sure it wouldn't have burned that well and if it did his house would have burnt as well. The good thing is we did a bunch of other trees at that house and then he flipped it for about 40k profit .
> Do those wild roses create lots of problems.



You bet they are on the invasive species list. Hard to get rid of them and they spread like wild fire. ONly for a week or so they look nice . They climb up trees and make clearing fun .



dancan said:


> I'll run premium in all my saws , no ethanol here but might be in regular .
> I run at 40:1 just because in all my saws .
> My Mtronic 241 doesn't care .



I just went to Husqvarna pre mixed fuel and my husky 257 and my newer smaller 450 love it. I was running with 91 with stabil before. I had tried 87 when I ran out of fuel but the 257 had less power. The 257 calls for 40-1 but I am using the 50-1.



chipper1 said:


> Yeah buddy




I ran an Edge tuner on my 02 Duramax for years, the extra power was great and it surprised people to see a 3/4 ton truck stomp em.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> That's fast!
> That talon would pull his 10 second Camaro out of the hole by 6 car lengths, it sucked your eyeballs in pretty hard for a car, my bikes would still take it though, and sleds are crazy out of the hole too.



I've only been really crap your pants scared a few times. One was on a 400 hp sled running down the grass strip and the other was on a turbo'ed Busa we built.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I've only been really crap your pants scared a few times. One was on a 400 hp sled running down the grass strip and the other was on a turbo'ed Busa we built.


Either one would do it .
My little 750 GSXR's were fast enough for the street. 
I had a 1000 motor that's 165 from the factory, I sold it to a guy for a 6/10 conversion on his 03 gixxer, he went 10.4 his first pass at the strip, that was also his first time on a 1/4 mile (small print, he had a good amount of street racing experience).
I still have a few of them, waiting until I get a barn built, then they will come out of the basement.
What really scared me was being passenger in a 15' boat with a 125 on it heading towards the shore, I thought for sure we were going right up on the beach, that thing slows down real fast, I still don't like boats .


----------



## svk

It’s funny to take non car people for a ride in a fast car, even a 14 second car will change their perspective of what fast is. 

We used to take people out in my 5.0 mustang and run it up to 30 mph in 1st gear and then drop the hammer. 

Or one time we found some old bias ply tires and put them on my Chevelle. Took my friend and his girlfriend for a ride. No seat belts in the back seat . Pulled rubber in all 4 gears and was going sideways at about 85 before I let off the gas. She was white as a sheet after being tossed around the back seat


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s funny to take non car people for a ride in a fast car, even a 14 second car will change their perspective of what fast is.
> 
> We used to take people out in my 5.0 mustang and run it up to 30 mph in 1st gear and then drop the hammer.
> 
> Or one time we found some old bias ply tires and put them on my Chevelle. Took my friend and his girlfriend for a ride. No seat belts in the back seat . Pulled rubber in all 4 gears and was going sideways at about 85 before I let off the gas. She was white as a sheet after being tossed around the back seat


The last time I took someones car out for a shakedown ride(she had a vibration in the tires) I buzzed it up to 100 to show her it was just out of balance tires, should have seen her face when she looked at the speedo . What makes it all the more funny is she wouldn't even drive in the hyway before because she was afraid of it, that and the fact that it was a 97 Honda Odyssey, go Honda .


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> You bet they are on the invasive species list. Hard to get rid of them and they spread like wild fire. ONly for a week or so they look nice . They climb up trees and make clearing fun .
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to Husqvarna pre mixed fuel and my husky 257 and my newer smaller 450 love it. I was running with 91 with stabil before. I had tried 87 when I ran out of fuel but the 257 had less power. The 257 calls for 40-1 but I am using the 50-1.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran an Edge tuner on my 02 Duramax for years, the extra power was great and it surprised people to see a 3/4 ton truck stomp em.


Not sure they are on the invasive list here, but they will mess some stuff up for sure. I've been cleaning up around the property here the last week and I think box elder should be on the invasive list, they are like a dang weed.
I had a tuner on my 99 f350 with a 7.3, what amazed me the most is how hard we worked to get 50-100hp and all I had to do on that was plug it in and answer a couple questions with yes or no.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> You bet they are on the invasive species list. Hard to get rid of them and they spread like wild fire. ONly for a week or so they look nice . They climb up trees and make clearing fun .
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to Husqvarna pre mixed fuel and my husky 257 and my newer smaller 450 love it. I was running with 91 with stabil before. I had tried 87 when I ran out of fuel but the 257 had less power. The 257 calls for 40-1 but I am using the 50-1.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran an Edge tuner on my 02 Duramax for years, the extra power was great and it surprised people to see a 3/4 ton truck stomp em.


Not sure they are on the invasive list here, but they will mess some stuff up for sure. I've been cleaning up around the property here the last week and I think box elder should be on the invasive list, they are like a dang weed.
I had a tuner on my 99 f350 with a 7.3, what amazed me the most is how hard we worked to get 50-100hp and all I had to do on that was plug it in and answer a couple questions with yes or no.


----------



## rarefish383

Is this what you mean when you say every car guy should experience an all wheel drive launch. Four Buick 425 nail heads?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Is this what you mean when you say every car guy should experience an all wheel drive launch. Four Buick 425 nail heads?


I'm in as long as theres a nice chunk of lexan on the front of that cockpit, something goes that could leave a mark .


----------



## Cody

husqvarna257 said:


> I ran an Edge tuner on my 02 Duramax for years, the extra power was great and it surprised people to see a 3/4 ton truck stomp em.



Those Allison transmissions are impressive, even in stock form. We did a PPE tuner, 4" exhaust and an aftermarket mouthpiece for the turbo on dad's 05, you know, for the mileage gain.



chipper1 said:


> Either one would do it .
> My little 750 GSXR's were fast enough for the street.
> I had a 1000 motor that's 165 from the factory, I sold it to a guy for a 6/10 conversion on his 03 gixxer, he went 10.4 his first pass at the strip, that was also his first time on a 1/4 mile (small print, he had a good amount of street racing experience).
> I still have a few of them, waiting until I get a barn built, then they will come out of the basement.
> What really scared me was being passenger in a 15' boat with a 125 on it heading towards the shore, I thought for sure we were going right up on the beach, that thing slows down real fast, I still don't like boats .



Last time my 10R was on the dyno it hit 163 at the rear wheel, with gobs of torque too. Ton of fun on something that weighs under 440 pounds but too much for the street. New bikes have more hp, but it's clear up top and they seem to sacrifice the power down low. I could break the rear loose at only 5 grand in first gear on a cold tire.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I'm in as long as theres a nice chunk of lexan on the front of that cockpit, something goes that could leave a mark .


I'd be less worried about motor parts flying at my head, than transmission parts cuttin loose. Turn you from a bass to a soprano quick.


----------



## JustJeff

Fastest thing I ever had was a Yamaha xs1100. Would run high 11’s and was a giggle fest to ride. I had to sell it to buy propane one year when the price went up. Which in turn brought me here.


----------



## muddstopper

Heres a video of my new wood splitter,


----------



## LondonNeil

husqvarna S2800? and gimp attachment, sweet!


----------



## dancan

WOoT !!
New woohauler [emoji14]


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> WOoT !!
> New woohauler [emoji14]


*IT'S EMPTY!!!!! * i already named it. *SPRUCE HAULER. *


----------



## dancan

6'x10' with 2' sides and stake pockets , 10k trailer , pretty sure I can get 2 cord of SPRUCE in it 
Did I mention "DUMP" trailer


----------



## dancan

muddstopper said:


> Heres a video of my new wood splitter,




Got a better link , blank for me


----------



## woodchip rookie

got booted


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Fastest thing I ever had was a Yamaha xs1100. Would run high 11’s and was a giggle fest to ride. I had to sell it to buy propane one year when the price went up. Which in turn brought me here.


Fastest thing I have ever been in was a 737.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Got a better link , blank for me


Works on tapatalk. 
Not what I was expecting , no new steel welded lol


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> *IT'S EMPTY!!!!! * i already named it. *SPRUCE HAULER. *


Black spruce!


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Either one would do it .
> My little 750 GSXR's were fast enough for the street.
> I had a 1000 motor that's 165 from the factory, I sold it to a guy for a 6/10 conversion on his 03 gixxer, he went 10.4 his first pass at the strip, that was also his first time on a 1/4 mile (small print, he had a good amount of street racing experience).
> I still have a few of them, waiting until I get a barn built, then they will come out of the basement.
> What really scared me was being passenger in a 15' boat with a 125 on it heading towards the shore, I thought for sure we were going right up on the beach, that thing slows down real fast, I still don't like boats .



Before they put traction control on some of these 1000's they could get pretty damn squirrely on you. Before the dyno it was tune and test drive. I was tuning an R1 we did a little work too and I can remember pushing the front end down and taking a quick look at the speedo and it said 137 and I was in second not even redlined yet. Hit a patch of something and almost lost it. Don't think I rode another performance bike without my leathers and we got a dyno not too long after. 

Loved the Gixxers. It was a happy day when we bought out the Suzuki dealership and got to dive into them. Wonderful bike to work with. 

I fished some big bass tournies as a co-angler and got to ride in some nice rigs. 80 mph bass boats just float. Had a couple close calls. Speared a way on the Mississippi near Wabasha with a pro when a party cruiser was gonna hit us while passing a barge. The passenger counsel was the only thing that kept me in the boat and I was bruised from just above my knees to my chest. The bilge ran for over an hour I think. Or the ride from St. Clair to Erie. I think that is the only legit time I have ever gotten sea sick.


----------



## MustangMike

Try working on a boat engine on rough water (salt water) while you are upside down. Even if you think you never get sea sick …

My scariest trip … My Dad used to have a 25' Bay Liner w/Volvo Penta In/Out board. We used to go out of Shark River Inlet off the Jersey shore. My brother and I were young and foolish, and decided to go out even though there were small craft warnings posted. The waves were coming into the inlet at 45*, bouncing off the rock jetty, and creating tremendous, unpredictable white caps that just came out of nowhere.

My brother did most of the mechanical work, and always took his 2 metal craftsman tool boxes with us, they were in the cabin in the front of the boat.

As we tried to get out of the inlet, a white cap lifted up the boat, turned us 90* and dropped us like a rock. The two heavy tool boxes were air borne, and I thought they were going through the bottom of the boat. The engine was racing at redline like it was going to blow, as the prop was completely out of water and had no resistance. We were panicked that a wave would broad side us, but luckily we turned the boat another 90* before that happened. We were both white as ghosts, we made a bee line back into the inlet, and that was it for the day!

You don't mess with Mother Nature!


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Before they put traction control on some of these 1000's they could get pretty damn squirrely on you. Before the dyno it was tune and test drive. I was tuning an R1 we did a little work too and I can remember pushing the front end down and taking a quick look at the speedo and it said 137 and I was in second not even redlined yet. Hit a patch of something and almost lost it. Don't think I rode another performance bike without my leathers and we got a dyno not too long after.
> 
> Loved the Gixxers. It was a happy day when we bought out the Suzuki dealership and got to dive into them. Wonderful bike to work with.
> 
> I fished some big bass tournies as a co-angler and got to ride in some nice rigs. 80 mph bass boats just float. Had a couple close calls. Speared a way on the Mississippi near Wabasha with a pro when a party cruiser was gonna hit us while passing a barge. The passenger counsel was the only thing that kept me in the boat and I was bruised from just above my knees to my chest. The bilge ran for over an hour I think. Or the ride from St. Clair to Erie. I think that is the only legit time I have ever gotten sea sick.


Squirrely, like a dirt bike in the sand lol.
I left out for work a few cold mornings and got a little surprise when I wrap the rpm's up a bit , frost on the tire .
I remember walking into the Honda dealership here in GR when they came out with a new 1000rr, I said to the guy, "you got my new bike in", he said you can take it for a spin if you have a helmet . I was shocked they would let me test ride a 1000, I knew myself to well to accept, I know what it feels like to go down, it's not fun.
Do you have the programmer for the suzuki fuel injected bikes, I'll need one when I build one of these I have here, after I get another 1000cc motor to replace the one I sold.
I think we were doing 66 in that little boat, it was a long time ago, and I still don't like going fast on the water.
Did I say I don't like going fast on the water .
That sounds like a heck of a ride.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Fastest thing I have ever been in was a 737.


They sure can burn some rubber too.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> 6'x10' with 2' sides and stake pockets , 10k trailer , pretty sure I can get 2 cord of SPRUCE in it
> Did I mention "DUMP" trailer


you will need to put 2 foot extensions on the sides to get 2 cord on it. i have the same size dump and i have to stack to get a cord on it. (no extensions) only 3/4 cord thrown on. this was locust and cherry which was probably as heavy as 2 cords of spruce. you'll love that "up" little button on the control.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Squirrely, like a dirt bike in the sand lol.
> I let out for work a few cold mornings and got a little surprise when I wrap the rpm's up a bit , frost on the tire .
> I remember walking into the Honda dealership here in GR when they came out with a new 1000rr, I said to the guy, "you got my new bike in", he said you can take it for a spin if you have a helmet . I was shocked they would let me test ride a 1000, I knew myself to well to accept, I know what it feels like to go down, it's not fun.
> Do you have the programmer for the suzuki fuel injected bikes, I'll need one when I build one of these I have here, after I get another 1000cc motor to replace the one I sold.
> I think we were doing 66 in that little boat, it was a long time ago, and I still don't like going fast on the water.
> Did I say I don't like going fast on the water .
> That sounds like a heck of a ride.



I don't think I kept anything but the stickers on my tool box.  Honestly when I left the biz 3 years ago I haven't rode a bike since. I let my brother keep mine at his house and ride it. Riding became a chore rather than something I could do for fun. Plus I think I associated with all the people bitching about broken stuff. Maybe some time in the future I'll ride again.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Squirrely, like a dirt bike in the sand lol.
> I let out for work a few cold mornings and got a little surprise when I wrap the rpm's up a bit , frost on the tire .
> I remember walking into the Honda dealership here in GR when they came out with a new 1000rr, I said to the guy, "you got my new bike in", he said you can take it for a spin if you have a helmet . I was shocked they would let me test ride a 1000, I knew myself to well to accept, I know what it feels like to go down, it's not fun.
> Do you have the programmer for the suzuki fuel injected bikes, I'll need one when I build one of these I have here, after I get another 1000cc motor to replace the one I sold.
> I think we were doing 66 in that little boat, it was a long time ago, and I still don't like going fast on the water.
> Did I say I don't like going fast on the water .
> That sounds like a heck of a ride.


Never been on a liter bike. Biggest thing I ever rode was an old Honda F3 and it would go to 150 indicated plenty quick. I had the opportunity to ride a 954 and said no thanks for the same reasons as you. We went to get fire works one day at a place on 15 the local guys will know the place. Me in my old 240 my brother on his rebel 250 and are buddy on the 954. They told us we needed a Maryland ID for anything that left the ground so back home we went. On the on ramp I hear the 954 go down 3 gears and he's in the right side of the on ramp passing everyone. I went to 3rd and down the left side took me a couple minutes to catch him when he slowed down. Took my brother on the 250 took another couple minuets to catch us. The car would get to 140 the 250 about 65-70 he said the 954 wasn't even trying yet going into 6th gear at an indicated 167. Liter bikes are just stupid on the street in my opinion .


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> It’s funny to take non car people for a ride in a fast car, even a 14 second car will change their perspective of what fast is.
> 
> We used to take people out in my 5.0 mustang and run it up to 30 mph in 1st gear and then drop the hammer.
> 
> Or one time we found some old bias ply tires and put them on my Chevelle. Took my friend and his girlfriend for a ride. No seat belts in the back seat . Pulled rubber in all 4 gears and was going sideways at about 85 before I let off the gas. She was white as a sheet after being tossed around the back seat



I for got one day and let my wife drive my 02 Duramx from a rest stop. She screamed and hit the brakes, forgot to tell her it was dialed in for 90 hp and 250 torque



chipper1 said:


> Not sure they are on the invasive list here, but they will mess some stuff up for sure. I've been cleaning up around the property here the last week and I think box elder should be on the invasive list, they are like a dang weed.
> I had a tuner on my 99 f350 with a 7.3, what amazed me the most is how hard we worked to get 50-100hp and all I had to do on that was plug it in and answer a couple questions with yes or no.



Yea the power gain from plugging in was fun, I only used the 125 hp 325 torque a few times. Once I was going up a steep hill doing the speed limit loaded with fresh oak and some jack wagon in a newer white convertable is tailgating me. I let it dog down to 25 he waqs so close I could not see him, Hit the pedal and was over 60 by the top and he was far behind covered in black smoke. I only had the race level have smoke, drive levels I kept it down, didn't want to piss people off.

More wood from the logging company left overs, only taking the hardwood for now.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I don't think I kept anything but the stickers on my tool box.  Honestly when I left the biz 3 years ago I haven't rode a bike since. I let my brother keep mine at his house and ride it. Riding became a chore rather than something I could do for fun. Plus I think I associated with all the people bitching about broken stuff. Maybe some time in the future I'll ride again.


I haven't rode in a while, but once I get a barn to build the ones I still have I will. My wife asked me to stop ridding a while back, she said something about doing wheelies passing the van scared her, I explained I was doing it for my son lol. It might have had something to do with the fact that I was down 3 times that summer, all from me messing around, not from others on the road which is a whole different problem. She doesn't mind when I built one if I take it out for a little test and tune, but she knows when I go out with the guys things happen . 


James Miller said:


> Never been on a liter bike. Biggest thing I ever rode was an old Honda F3 and it would go to 150 indicated plenty quick. I had the opportunity to ride a 954 and said no thanks for the same reasons as you. We went to get fire works one day at a place on 15 the local guys will know the place. Me in my old 240 my brother on his rebel 250 and are buddy on the 954. They told us we needed a Maryland ID for anything that left the ground so back home we went. On the on ramp I hear the 954 go down 3 gears and he's in the right side of the on ramp passing everyone. I went to 3rd and down the left side took me a couple minutes to catch him when he slowed down. Took my brother on the 250 took another couple minuets to catch us. The car would get to 140 the 250 about 65-70 he said the 954 wasn't even trying yet going into 6th gear at an indicated 167. Liter bikes are just stupid on the street in my opinion .


A liter bike will suck the eyes into your head and blur your vision pretty easily, even a 750 will , it's quite the rush .
The first crotch rocket I rode was an f3 with a 3 stage kit(filters, exhaust, jets), I hit 140 pretty quick on it, fun little bike. 
Where the f3 stopped the 750 GSXR SRAD kept going right past in 4th gear out of 6, but they couldn't top out in 6th because they were drag limited.
I liked the 750 because it would smoke the 600's( most guys who didn't know bikes well didn't even know it was a 750), and if you could ride well most times you had no problem keeping up with the liter bikes. On the expressway they would smoke you, that's why they call them leader bikes when your running the road, you just let them hang on the front of the pack, cause when they want to go there's no keeping up .
Here's a vid of a stock 1000 motor being put into a 600, fun little ride.

Here's the last one I built, polished frame and swingarm. I need to scrounge up another 1000(or just use one of the 750 motors I have) as I have another rolling chassis ready to go with aftermarket wheels lowered about 4" and mocked up for a cruiser seat. I want to put cruiser bars on it as well as the 3 headlights like a cruiser, it's gonna be the 600 killer old school/rat bike .


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Yea the power gain from plugging in was fun, I only used the 125 hp 325 torque a few times. Once I was going up a steep hill doing the speed limit loaded with fresh oak and some jack wagon in a newer white convertable is tailgating me. I let it dog down to 25 he waqs so close I could not see him, Hit the pedal and was over 60 by the top and he was far behind covered in black smoke. I only had the race level have smoke, drive levels I kept it down, didn't want to piss people off.
> 
> More wood from the logging company left overs, only taking the hardwood for now.


I had an older unit I mainly bought for better fuel economy, which didn't get any better, but it didn't get any worse either even with the extra power.
Don't get into the rolling coal thing, just not my deal, and it's inconsiderate to others on the road, as far as wasting fuel doing it I could care less as I enjoy doing burnouts .
For me having a family I think I could get into a nice subie and a couple minor mods, but I do "need a good work truck, so maybe a nice diesel os in the future.
I need to get one shipped out here from out west @Logger nate .


----------



## James Miller

A friend had an old 93 escort we ran a t off the line from brake booster to intake manifold and ran a line threw the firewall to the passenger side. When some douche in his truck decided to drive by a line of cars and smoke them out we would wait for them to park and drive by and start dumping seafoam in the line through the fire wall and return the favor.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> A friend had an old 93 escort we ran a t off the line from brake booster to intake manifold and ran a line threw the firewall to the passenger side. When some douche in his truck decided to drive by a line of cars and smoke them out we would wait for them to park and drive by and start dumping seafoam in the line through the fire wall and return the favor.


Stihl ultra might have been a better deterrent .
That seafoam is nasty smelling .


----------



## dancan

The way I left it last Sunday







How it looks today 






Sure is nice to be able to back up to the pile 






I blocked up a mix of birch , maple , tamarack and SPRUCE to make a load in the new to me trailer .






Even brought the crumbs lol






Gotta love hydraulics 





















I'm liking this trailer , it's maneuverable in tight spaces and backs up better than my smaller dump trailer .


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !!!


----------



## svk

Spend 3.5 hours trimming my yard today and wrapped up right before the storm arrived. Trimmer head melted off about 10 feet before I was completely done. I have a spare head. Trimmer is about 20 years old and head is about 15 so definitely got my moneys worth.


----------



## muddstopper

I like that type of head. I removed the plastic blades and replaced them with pieces of bandsaw blades from my big bandsaw. Small bushes and big stalky weeds dont stand a chance. They dont like metal fence post to well tho.


----------



## rwoods

I use the Grass Gator with the steel blades but they don’t like metal fence posts either. Nor concrete, rocks or pavement.

If it is not too late to get in the game - the quickest car I ever rode in was a 67 Lemans with a 421. Would pull the front wheels off the ground 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Coolest sounding car was a 63 Impala SS with a 409. Shook all the windows in the house at idle. Quickest bike was a 3 cylinder Kawasaki 2 stroke.

Ron


----------



## James Miller

The 2252 went home today. Uncle decided as long as it runs WFO he didn't care . Picked up my next project a freebie bg55. Was told it runs but the throttle sticks wide open. 
it seems landscapers don't take care of anything. My brother and I have picked up a pole saw two bg55s and an echo trimmer from this guy and have zero dollars in any of them to make them work again. I'll be spending some time with the air gun and a toothbrush tomorrow probably have it running fine in less then an hour.


----------



## rarefish383

rwoods said:


> I use the Grass Gator with the steel blades but they don’t like metal fence posts either. Nor concrete, rocks or pavement.
> 
> If it is not too late to get in the game - the quickest car I ever rode in was a 67 Lemans with a 421. Would pull the front wheels off the ground 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Coolest sounding car was a 63 Impala SS with a 409. Shook all the windows in the house at idle. Quickest bike was a 3 cylinder Kawasaki 2 stroke.
> 
> Ron


My BIL ordered a brand new 62 Catalina 421 Super Duty factory Super Stocker, with the aluminium front end. Had me hooked on Pontiacs for a few years. Then I bought my first Dart GT and it was all over, Mopar or No car.


----------



## JustJeff

I’m a hair to young to have enjoyed the 60’s heyday of horsepower. I grew up with the anemic cars of the 70’s and 80’s subsequently my scrounge vehicle is the fastest thing I’ve ever owned on four wheels. It’s amazing how the technology has changed especially in pickups. No longer the slow, noisy bone jarring uncomfortable rides of the past. I’m partial to my f150 ecoboost but honestly, pick any new truck and you can’t go wrong. 
To get back to scrounging, I finally picked up a chain for my junkyard homelite yesterday. I was looking to put a cheap Oregon chain from Tractor Supply on it. However it has 59 drive links and I couldn’t find one so it will be wearing Stihl 63pmc. I hated to put a $30 chain on this saw because between that and the spark plug, now it’s worth more than I can sell it for. Guess I’ll keep this one.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I’m a hair to young to have enjoyed the 60’s heyday of horsepower. I grew up with the anemic cars of the 70’s and 80’s subsequently my scrounge vehicle is the fastest thing I’ve ever owned on four wheels. It’s amazing how the technology has changed especially in pickups. No longer the slow, noisy bone jarring uncomfortable rides of the past. I’m partial to my f150 ecoboost but honestly, pick any new truck and you can’t go wrong.
> To get back to scrounging, I finally picked up a chain for my junkyard homelite yesterday. I was looking to put a cheap Oregon chain from Tractor Supply on it. However it has 59 drive links and I couldn’t find one so it will be wearing Stihl 63pmc. I hated to put a $30 chain on this saw because between that and the spark plug, now it’s worth more than I can sell it for. Guess I’ll keep this one.


Couple months ago I picked up 3 small Homelites for under $5 each, and after cleaning, they all ran well. A Super EZ, Super 2, and a 150 Automatic. One of those has a 59 DL chain and Southern States, a Stihl dealer, had a chain for it. I bout had a stroke when they wanted $30+. I bought a new file and knocked the drags down on all of them.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I like that type of head. I removed the plastic blades and replaced them with pieces of bandsaw blades from my big bandsaw. Small bushes and big stalky weeds dont stand a chance. They dont like metal fence post to well tho.





rwoods said:


> I use the Grass Gator with the steel blades but they don’t like metal fence posts either. Nor concrete, rocks or pavement.
> 
> If it is not too late to get in the game - the quickest car I ever rode in was a 67 Lemans with a 421. Would pull the front wheels off the ground 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Coolest sounding car was a 63 Impala SS with a 409. Shook all the windows in the house at idle. Quickest bike was a 3 cylinder Kawasaki 2 stroke.
> 
> Ron



This head worked pretty well and I have another one somewhere in the garage back home that’s new in box. When my Walmart relocated across the highway to a bigger store a few years ago I bought several packages of “blades” on clearance so I have several years supply left. I still prefer my newer Husky trimmer with the heavy “titanium” Husky line but that unit wasn’t up here and the grass needed to be mowed. 

I have a lot of trees right up to my yard so the root suckers are always a problem for me. If you can trim multiple times a year you can keep them at bay. Miss an area for a year and the yearling sucker stalks become much tougher to cut. 

This trimmer is a 90’s era Homelite. We originally had 6 of them over the years and I picked up another along the way. This is the only one left that definitely runs. They don’t run as well as my Husky or FIL’s Stihl but do get the job done when called. Antivibe is non existent, my hands are still tingling from the activities yesterday lol.


----------



## JustJeff

By golly it’s going to have to earn it’s keep now!


----------



## rwoods

rarefish383 said:


> My BIL ordered a brand new 62 Catalina 421 Super Duty factory Super Stocker, with the aluminium front end. Had me hooked on Pontiacs for a few years. Then I bought my first Dart GT and it was all over, Mopar or No car.



The pony may have been a 66; don’t recall for sure. Originally dragged with an OHC six then the super duty 421 was swapped and sold to my oldest brother who continued to race it on the strip. Later sold it to my next oldest brother who street raced it until that life got too dangerous - not the racing - the people and the bets. He gave it up one night after a successful race as he sat in his car loading his pistol in the dark 40 miles from nowhere in the middle of the forest where they raced in those days as he no longer knew if he was going to be handed his bet or something else. I digress. He was also facing a new threat - a 426 Hemi that could beat him and more to come as folks were buying up the used FHP cruisers for those engines. A secondary threat was the improvements to the automatic transmissions. Too bad the hay day was ending just as things were getting exciting performance-wise. I’m sure the Mopar threath wasn’t going to be left unanswered otherwise.

Ron


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I hated to put a $30 chain on this saw because between that and the spark plug, now it’s worth more than I can sell it for. Guess I’ll keep this one.


Funny Jeff, I've had cars like that, all I had to do to double the value was to fill the gas tank . The good thing was I could drive it until it was out of fuel and then call a junk yard to buy it, when they asked where it was I gave them the address where it ran out of gas at .


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I’m a hair to young to have enjoyed the 60’s heyday of horsepower. I grew up with the anemic cars of the 70’s and 80’s subsequently my scrounge vehicle is the fastest thing I’ve ever owned on four wheels. It’s amazing how the technology has changed especially in pickups. No longer the slow, noisy bone jarring uncomfortable rides of the past. I’m partial to my f150 ecoboost but honestly, pick any new truck and you can’t go wrong.
> To get back to scrounging, I finally picked up a chain for my junkyard homelite yesterday. I was looking to put a cheap Oregon chain from Tractor Supply on it. However it has 59 drive links and I couldn’t find one so it will be wearing Stihl 63pmc. I hated to put a $30 chain on this saw because between that and the spark plug, now it’s worth more than I can sell it for. Guess I’ll keep this one.


In the future check online or one of the guys here will make you a loop for less.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 659530
> View attachment 659531
> By golly it’s going to have to earn it’s keep now!



I have 2 of the earlier version:  XL not running - leaked oil badly las ttime ran, and a Homelite similar on a "Rule" chainsaw winch that does run. I had never heard of a Rule winch either until it was given to me. Too slow to be of much use.


----------



## rarefish383

rwoods said:


> The pony may have been a 66; don’t recall for sure. Originally dragged with an OHC six then the super duty 421 was swapped and sold to my oldest brother who continued to race it on the strip. Later sold it to my next oldest brother who street raced it until that life got too dangerous - not the racing - the people and the bets. He gave it up one night after a successful race as he sat in his car loading his pistol in the dark 40 miles from nowhere in the middle of the forest where they raced in those days as he no longer knew if he was going to be handed his bet or something else. I digress. He was also facing a new threat - a 426 Hemi that could beat him and more to come as folks were buying up the used FHP cruisers for those engines. A secondary threat was the improvements to the automatic transmissions. Too bad the hay day was ending just as things were getting exciting performance-wise. I’m sure the Mopar threath wasn’t going to be left unanswered otherwise.
> 
> Ron


I raced 340's and 440's, and the trick to racing a Hemi, was stall for 15-20 minutes and keep him at low idle, and the plugs would start to foul. Then it wouldn't run worth beans. I only had 1 friend that had a Hemi, 66 Charger, with 297:1 highway gears. It was a pig coming out of the hole. But, stomp on it at 40-50 miles an hour and it would break the tires loose. Another friend had a 64 Coronet with a 426 Max Wedge, 2-4 barrels on a cross ram, 13:1 compression, factory light weight Super Stock. It was the scariest car I ever sat in. It was 10 years old and considered ragged out when Bruce got it. It would stomp my 440 R/T like a bug. Wish I had a pick, the 64-65 were my all time favorite Dodge and Plymouths. Here's my 67 RT. The R/T was my daily driver when I started at UPS in 85, round trip was about 90 miles per day.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> In the future check online or one of the guys here will make you a loop for less.


By the time I got it shipped to Canada, it would be more and that’s before any customs brokerage fees. Hopefully the saw runs long enough to wear out the Stihl chain.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> with 297:1


297:1?????!!!!!!

I'm pretty sure you missed a decimal point in there somewhere.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> 297:1?????!!!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you missed a decimal point in there somewhere.


Probably, but I bet it was badazz out of the hole with that gear. Might fall on its face at 60ft and 10 grand rpms


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> 297:1?????!!!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you missed a decimal point in there somewhere.


OOPS 2:97


----------



## rarefish383

Since we got stuck on cars again, this is the fastest car I have now. Front engine dragster with one squirrel power.





This is my flat bed for firewood.





And this is my logging truck for the mill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> OOPS 2:97


2.97:1

2.97 rotations input per 1 revolution output.


----------



## dancan

72 and 90% humidity sucks 
I went over to the lot that I just cut , got another load drug home 







37 tanks of mix so far 

When I got home I lit the barbie and cooked up some wings and some salmon .
The salmon was cooked on a cedar split that I had saved from scrounging at my buddies place 






Scrounged wood , more that one use lol


----------



## farmer steve

got the call last nite. come and get it. locust ,cherry and ash. semi-cut to length. got in my souped up wood hauler and went.  only spun the stones in my driveway when i left.


----------



## James Miller

That old saw will probably outlast many more chains.


----------



## husqvarna257

When I got home I lit the barbie and cooked up some wings and some salmon .
The salmon was cooked on a cedar split that I had saved from scrounging at my buddies place When I got home I lit the barbie and cooked up some wings and some salmon .
The salmon was cooked on a cedar split that I had saved from scrounging at my buddies place

You know what good food is dankan



It was great to use wood from a scrounge to smoke dinner with. I had a crab apple I took down and smoked some ribs up, 16 hour smoke. The bones fell off as I grabbed them


----------



## crowbuster

rarefish. what is the grosbeak drinking from the cup ?


----------



## KiwiBro

Not sure i could get much more out of this one and buggered if I wanted to try anyway. Riding my luck.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I raced 340's and 440's, and the trick to racing a Hemi, was stall for 15-20 minutes and keep him at low idle, and the plugs would start to foul. Then it wouldn't run worth beans. I only had 1 friend that had a Hemi, 66 Charger, with 297:1 highway gears. It was a pig coming out of the hole. But, stomp on it at 40-50 miles an hour and it would break the tires loose. Another friend had a 64 Coronet with a 426 Max Wedge, 2-4 barrels on a cross ram, 13:1 compression, factory light weight Super Stock. It was the scariest car I ever sat in. It was 10 years old and considered ragged out when Bruce got it. It would stomp my 440 R/T like a bug. Wish I had a pick, the 64-65 were my all time favorite Dodge and Plymouths. Here's my 67 RT. The R/T was my daily driver when I started at UPS in 85, round trip was about 90 miles per day.


All I heard was Laguna, and does it have t-tops .



rarefish383 said:


> Since we got stuck on cars again, this is the fastest car I have now. Front engine dragster with one squirrel power.


And she's running on ethanol too .
Saw this today on the way home from our church meeting.
She's got twins on top of a big block of some sort , and no I'm not riding in it.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> got the call last nite. come and get it. locust ,cherry and ash. semi-cut to length. got in my souped up wood hauler and went.  only spun the stones in my driveway when i left.
> View attachment 659621
> View attachment 659623


Very nice Steve .


----------



## James Miller

After cleaning 10 years of crude off it the throttle works as it should. Time to get back to the homelite 360.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Not sure i could get much more out of this one and buggered if I wanted to try anyway. Riding my luck.
> View attachment 659669



And....? 

You can't just toss that out there like a pilchard in front of a Car-ha-why and leave us hanging! You know you want to show us!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> And....?
> 
> You can't just toss that out there like a pilchard in front of a Car-ha-why and leave us hanging! You know you want to show us!


if you get the chance, look up mals maulers on fb. I found ozzy salmon are all over em. Good bugger to deal with too. 
Will do a cowboy style pictorial post on the mill once I get the kinks ironed out. One plus is the amount of firewood in the form of slab/waste wood that comes off it.


----------



## rarefish383

crowbuster said:


> rarefish. what is the grosbeak drinking from the cup ?


I put the cups in the holes trying to attract some Orioles, they like bright red and orange. Some of the cups had Blueberry, Blackberry, and grape Jam. Some had Black Grapes, the rest wild bird seed. That was the first Grosbeak I have ever seen, the next day two were at the feeder. Don't know what cup they liked?


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> All I heard was Laguna, and does it have t-tops .
> 
> 
> And she's running on ethanol too .
> Saw this today on the way home from our church meeting.
> She's got twins on top of a big block of some sort , and no I'm not riding in it.
> View attachment 659685


Every time I post that pic someone sees the old Chebby in the background. That was my neighbors daily driver. Moved from there in 87, can't remember if it had T-Tops. I think my old 58 Lyman (behind the R/T) with a 75 Johnson on it would out run the Laguna.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have been doing it all wrong.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> I have been doing it all wrong.



When I was a kid I thought about doing that, but my Dad said he liked straight lines, not circles.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hey woodsman dudes...my gf has 45 acres in SE Ohio bordering Tar Hollow State Park. It's hilly. And densly wooded. I have a quad. And saws. We are going to cut quad/skidding trails on the property but we need radios for communications during surveying. We are going to ribbon all the trees on the perimeter boundry but you cant see one property marker from the other. We are looking into GPS's but we have done this before and didnt need it. However, radios is a must, even after the perimeter has been well marked. I have been looking into consumer grade stuff and all that gets pretty bad reviews for quality and dependability but spending $200+ is out of the budget for radios. Anybody here got experience with 2 way radios that work good in hilly/wooded areas?


----------



## husqvarna257

KiwiBro said:


> if you get the chance, look up mals maulers on fb. I found ozzy salmon are all over em. Good bugger to deal with too.
> Will do a cowboy style pictorial post on the mill once I get the kinks ironed out. One plus is the amount of firewood in the form of slab/waste wood that comes off it.



I start to drool at the thought of slab wood. Nice mill can't wait for the pics. 



rarefish383 said:


> I put the cups in the holes trying to attract some Orioles, they like bright red and orange. Some of the cups had Blueberry, Blackberry, and grape Jam. Some had Black Grapes, the rest wild bird seed. That was the first Grosbeak I have ever seen, the next day two were at the feeder. Don't know what cup they liked?



Grosbeak is a nice bird Orioles area rare find here but we have had a few more this year. Hummingbirds are all over here now, had one fly and hover 2 feet in front of me. Turns out the feeder was empty.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Every time I post that pic someone sees the old Chebby in the background. That was my neighbors daily driver. Moved from there in 87, can't remember if it had T-Tops. I think my old 58 Lyman (behind the R/T) with a 75 Johnson on it would out run the Laguna.


It's a pretty rare car, reminiscent of the super been as far as seeing them here, and I liked my Chevy's. I did have a 69 Cuda that was pretty nice though, drove to NC to get one without rust.
Not sure if the boat would be faster on land, but it would probably beat it in the water lol. I've never driven one, good chance it's much like a Cordova, big slug that will cruise at 100 all day.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> I start to drool at the thought of slab wood. Nice mill can't wait for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Grosbeak is a nice bird Orioles area rare find here but we have had a few more this year. Hummingbirds are all over here now, had one fly and hover 2 feet in front of me. Turns out the feeder was empty.


We have a bunch of grosbeak hear, they are nice to have around. We have had a few Orioles, but when we do they don't stay long. I was shooting out the bathroom window the other day and had a male hummingbird come about 12" from my face at the window, not sure who was more scared lol.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> It's a pretty rare car, reminiscent of the super been as far as seeing them here, and I liked my Chevy's. I did have a 69 Cuda that was pretty nice though, drove to NC to get one without rust.
> Not sure if the boat would be faster on land, but it would probably beat it in the water lol. I've never driven one, good chance it's much like a Cordova, big slug that will cruise at 100 all day.


As I remember the Laguna was in pretty nice shape, but at the time, it was just another used car. I knew they were pretty rare back then. For the day they should have run well. Probably had a 350 in it, so it would have been like any mid 70's smog motor car. I started to buy a new Cordoba with a 360 in it, changed my mind and bought a new Dodge van instead. My first new vehicle. I made ramps and could roll my dragster in the back, with the doors open. Had little stands that went under the frame to hold the front wheels up. They just stuck out of the back of the van, hanging in space. Good thing no one ever rear ended me.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> As I remember the Laguna was in pretty nice shape, but at the time, it was just another used car. I knew they were pretty rare back then. For the day they should have run well. Probably had a 350 in it, so it would have been like any mid 70's smog motor car. I started to buy a new Cordoba with a 360 in it, changed my mind and bought a new Dodge van instead. My first new vehicle. I made ramps and could roll my dragster in the back, with the doors open. Had little stands that went under the frame to hold the front wheels up. They just stuck out of the back of the van, hanging in space. Good thing no one ever rear ended me.


I get that, there were plenty of choices back then. I had a bunch of them myself, kinda like saws and bikes. I've always liked stuff with engines, it's great the saws keep me out of trouble on the roads, I did a nice stint with dirt bikes as well which helped, but they were run down the road every now and then .
I had a dodge van back a while ago, load it with a pallet of shingles through the side door and she looked like a lowrider lol. My BIL was my roofing partners and he wanted to put even more in it than I did, he just doesn't care . That would have been cool seeing that dragster hanging out the back .
Here's a picture of his little ranger with "a little" topsoil in the back, it's ridiculous what he's done with this truck, honestly I'm not sure how it's still on the road .


Found this one from last summer too, lots of wood under the framing too .


----------



## svk

This was a top dead birch that was cut last fall. My son hauled the first ten rounds out of the woods this morning and I split it up over lunch. The hollow pieces were a bit twisted but the other stuff split easily once halved. 

This is an old axe I rehung a couple years ago. As you can see it didn’t work too well splitting the rounds on the initial split as it’s very stuck. 



Once the 6# maul halved the rounds, the axe made short work of them.


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> When I got home I lit the barbie and cooked up some wings and some salmon .


I cheated. Stopped by a roadside place in 'da UP. 




Philbert


----------



## svk

Made some kindling as I wait for the wife and kids to get home. I had brought home about a half pickup worth of Cedar about 5 years ago to use as kindling wood. Have maybe two rounds worth left after this. This should last me up to deer season.


----------



## dancan

I got a nuther firewood saw today


----------



## LondonNeil

oooo, 7900? I'm still waiting. will be another 2-4 weeks yet I think.

steve, that would last me about 3 days (2 stoves, lit daily) I have been collecting car loads of lawson cypress and leyland cypress of late. it make better kindling than oak etc. I also find if you leave it in the car for any length of time (its been over night a few times before I've had a moment to empty and stack) the car smells awesome for a fortnight or more.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I got a nuther firewood saw today


Sweet, which one is it.
I ran my little 4300 a bunch last week, clutch started squealing though, need to clean it out/ inspect it.
Great little saws, and the larger ones do fine as well .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I cheated. Stopped by a roadside place in 'da UP.
> 
> View attachment 659741
> 
> 
> Philbert


You coming down through the LP.
Your more than welcome to stop by .


----------



## dancan

Not a 7900 lol

No spruce on posted lands will be safe now WOoT !!


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Not a 7900 lol
> 
> No spruce on posted lands will be safe now WOoT !!


Sweet, looking forward to hearing how well you like it.
Will you be doing a review/long term review, maybe at like 100 tanks, whoops I mean charges lol.
I ran like 5 tanks thru my little ms201cm rear handle today and a tank thru the 540t, I can see where a battery saw would have it's place.


----------



## dancan

Call me when it's time for that 201 to go lol
I'm gonna get a new chain and a couple of 5ahr batteries for it .
Yes , i'll be running it this weekend lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert has converted one! nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Philbert has converted one! nooooooooooooooo!


Maybe two. I just ordered a DeWalt string trimmer and blower combo that was on sale for $199. I may get the saw that takes the 20 volt battery just to see how it does. I would have gone with the 40 volt trimmer, but I have so many other converted 18 and 20 volt tools, it's almost worth it to buy the combo's when they come on sale, just for the extra batteries. I bought an extra nut driver for $89 dollars last year, just because it came with 2 batteries. It was like buying the batteries and getting the tool free.


----------



## rwoods

Buying tools for batteries works for a while. That is how I ended up with a bunch of 14 volt Makita drills. Drills are still good but batteries are now all obsolete. Started the process over with the little 12volt Hitachi tools that Lowe’s sells. 

Ron


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> Maybe two. I just ordered a DeWalt string trimmer and blower combo that was on sale for $199. I may get the saw that takes the 20 volt battery just to see how it does. I would have gone with the 40 volt trimmer, but I have so many other converted 18 and 20 volt tools, it's almost worth it to buy the combo's when they come on sale, just for the extra batteries. I bought an extra nut driver for $89 dollars last year, just because it came with 2 batteries. It was like buying the batteries and getting the tool free.



I already had the Kita "Infrastructure" .
I have the hammer drill/grinder/circ saw/1/4" driver some 3Ah batteries plus a couple of chargers so the pawn shop find of 125 Cnd Kopecs on a next to new saw was a no brainer to me lol
The Kita sales rep is one of my shop customers so a call will be made tomorrow for batteries


----------



## dancan

rwoods said:


> Buying tools for batteries works for a while. That is how I ended up with a bunch of 14 volt Makita drills. Drills are still good but batteries are now all obsolete. Started the process over with the little 12volt Hitachi tools that Lowe’s sells.
> 
> Ron



According to the Kita sales rep , 18v is the platform that Kita has said they're gonna stick with for the foreseeable future , no 20v that is really 18v and no 60v either ,,, But take that with a grain of salt .


----------



## KiwiBro

We'll be able to repack 'em ourselves with graphene ESD pouches someday soon, hopefully. No issues on depth of discharge, nor rate of charge/discharge, much better cycle counts and won't fail or fade at cold or high temps (I have never understood why they made the battery packs a 'solar heat sink' shade of black in markets that don't see much if any snow).


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> You coming down through the LP.
> Your more than welcome to stop by.


Thank you!

Was up in Houghton helping clear some flood debris. Love clearing creeks!







Came down though WI back to MN. Stopped for the smoked fish and ended up taking an underground tour of a copper mine in Calumet. Very worth it it if you are up that way. Unbelievable what those miners did / endured.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> No spruce on posted lands will be safe now WOoT !!



Look forward to your comments. Please post them in the cordless saw thread too?
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...chainsaws-and-outdoor-power-equipment.177392/



LondonNeil said:


> Philbert has converted one! nooooooooooooooo!


Not a '_conversion_'; but an '_enhancement_' to an existing chainsaw collection. I assume that dancan is keeping his other saws. Battery powered saws allow a '_*3-*saw plan_' to expand to a '_*6*-saw plan_'! It enables CAD!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was up in Houghton helping clear some flood debris. Love clearing creeks!
> 
> View attachment 659822
> 
> 
> View attachment 659823
> 
> 
> Came down though WI back to MN. Stopped for the smoked fish and ended up taking an underground tour of a copper mine in Calumet. Very worth it it if you are up that way. Unbelievable what those miners did / endured.


Your welcome.

Wow, what the heck happened there.
Sporting the 261 version II .
Never been in the mines, but it's beautiful there in the fall. My neighbor owns property right there by copper harbor.
Did you see Mt Bohemia when you were up there, we hiked up it one fall, very cool.
I had smoked ribs tonight from a local BBQ joint , I cheated too, and you were my inspiration to.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Wow, what the heck happened there.


https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...rms-wash-out-roads-upper-peninsula/708595002/

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com...ate-Houghton-business-district-485779171.html

http://michiganradio.org/post/houghton-co-dealing-catastrophic-flooding

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...rms-wash-out-roads-upper-peninsula/708595002/
> 
> http://www.uppermichiganssource.com...ate-Houghton-business-district-485779171.html
> 
> http://michiganradio.org/post/houghton-co-dealing-catastrophic-flooding
> 
> Philbert


Thanks for the info, I knew nothing about it.
How did you learn of it.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 659686
> After cleaning 10 years of crude off it the throttle works as it should. Time to get back to the homelite 360.



Ah, Homey 360! - my first new saw when I retired from the AF. I was surprised to discover that the day of the gear drive was over. That saw ate the electrode off the spark plug. Beat the p** out of the piston and cylinder.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah, Homey 360! - my first new saw when I retired from the AF. I was surprised to discover that the day of the gear drive was over. That saw ate the electrode off the spark plug. Beat the p** out of the piston and cylinder.



it's in pretty good shape. I think the run stop switch is the priblem.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 659828
> it's in pretty good shape. I think the run stop switch is the priblem.


I wish I had of gotten a picture of you with the Super 1050 in your hands. I could see you turning to the RED side, your eyes were starting to turn red. Maybe, it was just all the 2 stroke in the air?


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 659828
> it's in pretty good shape. I think the run stop switch is the priblem.


I'd disconnect the switch and see how it goes.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Made some kindling as I wait for the wife and kids to get home. I had brought home about a half pickup worth of Cedar about 5 years ago to use as kindling wood. Have maybe two rounds worth left after this. This should last me up to deer season.
> 
> View attachment 659761



Do you start using deer for kindling after that?


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you start using deer for kindling after that?


Lol. Deer is only good for the shoulder season. Once it gets really cold you gotta stuff a moose in the stove!


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you start using deer for kindling after that?


Going to need to use wolf kindling. There’s nothing but wolf scat around these days. I heard the whole pack howling last night about a half mile back in the woods. Every time I drive into the cabin there’s crap on the road and it’s always full of deer hair.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> How did you learn of it.


It was on the news. Plus, when you get tied into disaster groups, you get input from lots of different sources.

Phil


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Going to need to use wolf kindling. There’s nothing but wolf scat around these days. I heard the whole pack howling last night about a half mile back in the woods. Every time I drive into the cabin there’s crap on the road and it’s always full of deer hair.


Wolf scat kindling, it's got a nice ring to it, sounds like a great business to invest in lol.
I'd be looking to invest in something else though.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> It was on the news. Plus, when you get tied into disaster groups, you get input from lots of different sources.
> 
> Phil


I didn't see it in my feed lol.
I don't watch TV, not much good going on there.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> It was on the news. Plus, when you get tied into disaster groups, you get input from lots of different sources.
> 
> Phil


Most of the groups I'm in are such a disaster we occasionally make the news. Does that count?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Wolf scat kindling, it's got a nice ring to it, sounds like a great business to invest in lol.
> I'd be looking to invest in something else though.
> View attachment 659879


Bass turds were howling no more than 1/2 mile away the last two nights. 

A neighbor has game cameras all over the woods. Claims he knows there’s only two wolves out there. Well I heard at least 6 if not more howling last night.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Bass turds were howling no more than 1/2 mile away the last two nights.
> 
> A neighbor has game cameras all over the woods. Claims he knows there’s only two wolves out there. Well I heard at least 6 if not more howling last night.


If they were on my property they would be relocated .


----------



## svk

Yeah I wish lol. At some point we’ll have a season again but they will run rampant until then. 

We have lots of rolling hills back here which unfortunately are great for wolf dens. 

They are fun to listen to. It appears the alpha male is separate because the pack goes nuts and then a big deep voice answers them from a little ways away. But when you know they are preying on the few remaining deer left around here it’s maddening. 

All of the scat I’ve found is full of deer hair except for one that appeared to be beaver hair.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah I wish lol. At some point we’ll have a season again but they will run rampant until then.
> 
> We have lots of rolling hills back here which unfortunately are great for wolf dens.
> 
> They are fun to listen to. It appears the alpha male is separate because the pack goes nuts and then a big deep voice answers them from a little ways away. But when you know they are preying on the few remaining deer left around here it’s maddening.
> 
> All of the scat I’ve found is full of deer hair except for one that appeared to be beaver hair.


I don't understand what "have a season" has to do with it, if you come on my property and are not invited it's open season .


----------



## svk

Lol

I think they can be shot if they are attacking livestock.

Coyotes can be killed any time of year.

This pack of wolves are smart. I’ve been deer hunting up here for 28 years and have never seen one. Heard them hundreds of times. Have jumped stuff after dark that definitely wasn’t a deer. My neighbor has been hunting here over 40 years and has seen one. I’ve caught them on the trail cam three times and twice were around 5 AM. 

On the flip side I’ve hunted in other areas up here and have seen wolves the very first day I was in the woods.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lol
> 
> I think they can be shot if they are attacking livestock.
> 
> Coyotes can be killed any time of year.


I hear you, and I'm pretty sure they look exactly like a coyote to the untrained eye .
Those rolling hills with dens would make a perfect resting place for them too, block the back door and fill with exhaust, nighty nite.
Some sore of weasel just bled out out like 30 of my neighbors chickens, I don't have any chickens, but if I happen to see anything I'd be happy to relocate the little son of a gun, to bad were not neighbors.


----------



## svk

The wolf management is really maddening. Big city bureaucrats spurred on by city dwelling nature lovers make laws with no common sense and no regard for other species. 

Burgeoning wolf populations have made moose almost extinct and the deer population is probably 25 percent of what it should be. But every wolf must be protected and nobody seems to care about the plant eating inhabitants. It’s sort of like politics in general these days, certain groups are sacred and other are trash. So much for equality.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I hear you, and I'm pretty sure they look exactly like a coyote to the untrained eye .
> Those rolling hills with dens would make a perfect resting place for them too, block the back door and fill with exhaust, nighty nite.
> Some sore of weasel just bled out out like 30 of my neighbors chickens, I don't have any chickens, but if I happen to see anything I'd be happy to relocate the little son of a gun, to bad were not neighbors.


Sounds like you got a chupacabra .


----------



## svk

To get off my soapbox for a minute, my cabin “driveway” is a 3.5 mile logging road. They just started logging a 60 acre chunk about halfway in. The woodbuggas I’m sure will clean up all the hardwood tops due to the ease of access but at least the road will be graded up to that point. The out of town logging operation that cut 200 acres behind me last fall did a terrible messy job and in addition to leaving a lot of garbage left the road in shambles. These guys are local and have a good reputation.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I hear you, and I'm pretty sure they look exactly like a coyote to the untrained eye .
> Those rolling hills with dens would make a perfect resting place for them too, block the back door and fill with exhaust, nighty nite.
> Some sore of weasel just bled out out like 30 of my neighbors chickens, I don't have any chickens, but if I happen to see anything I'd be happy to relocate the little son of a gun, to bad were not neighbors.



Had a bunch of trouble with mink doing this cause they kill for sport. They will destroy a flock for the hell of it and eat two bites while killing 25 chickens. 

There are plenty of wolf that don't make it if they appear but they are smart as hell. Not that easy to get. Few loggers up by SVK carry some fire power in the skidders and such. AS the deer keep getting thinned out they have resorted to pets and moving south. It should be a manged resource but the greenies have lots of lobbying power and money.


----------



## svk

Most loggers unfortunately will just watch them go by....cant take a chance with the smaller collars/chips that can be embedded in these critters now.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Most loggers unfortunately will just watch them go by....cant take a chance with the smaller collars/chips that can be embedded in these critters now.



Been a few of those collars that have made it onto a semi trailer bound for someplace warmer. Or a few that floated down the vermillion river. 

Not quite like the stupid collared bears that those idiots shoot. Can see the collar from a mile away and they still shoot it. I think the last one that got shot raised almost a million dollars from the greenies for Lynn Rogers bear center.


----------



## svk

The old stories about collars around here were one ended up on a train that went from International Falls to Duluth daily...another in the middle of a lake lol.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos




----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


>


A guy from town was very big into killing wolves in the 80's. Unfortunately for him, he developed verbal diarrhea every time he started drinking and bragged to USFWS agents in a local bar. He was lucky to escape with a 10K fine and three years loss of hunting/fishing privileges.


----------



## svk

Rumor has it that his wife actually tipped off the USFWS because she was sick of hiding the pelts......Once they bought him a beer he did the rest LOL


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A guy from town was very big into killing wolves in the 80's. Unfortunately for him, he developed verbal diarrhea every time he started drinking and bragged to USFWS agents in a local bar. He was lucky to escape with a 10K fine and three years loss of hunting/fishing privileges.


I bet a go fund me page would bring in 10k to get them taken care of .
You may even get enough to get some new hunting tools.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I bet a go fund me page would bring in 10k to get them taken care of .
> You may even get enough to get some new hunting tools.



That is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That is the coolest thing ever.


It's actually hot .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Sounds like you got a chupacabra .


Yeah, they've been ravaging the area here, that and we are seeing a jump in the drop bear sightings too.
I put all the mink, martins, fishers and weasels in the same category, and rightly so since they are all part of the weasel family.
Kinda like a rick a federal cord or a face cord are all a 1/3 of a cord, or a face cord if your in the right part of the country(couldn't find the flag emoji ). 


panolo said:


> Had a bunch of trouble with mink doing this cause they kill for sport. They will destroy a flock for the hell of it and eat two bites while killing 25 chickens.
> 
> There are plenty of wolf that don't make it if they appear but they are smart as hell. Not that easy to get. Few loggers up by SVK carry some fire power in the skidders and such. AS the deer keep getting thinned out they have resorted to pets and moving south. It should be a manged resource but the greenies have lots of lobbying power and money.


They are bad, I don't get it myself.
Coyotes are the same way, I can spot animals very well, and I bet I've seen less than a hundred yotes, and there are a lot of them. Many times I have seen them from the truck when I was driving and they were just the other side of a hill right beside the highway, the only way you would have seen them was from up where I was, not a single car saw them, they are sneaky.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, they've been ravaging the area here, that and we are seeing a jump in the drop bear sightings too.
> I put all the mink, martins, fishers and weasels in the same category, and rightly so since they are all part of the weasel family.
> Kinda like a rick a federal cord or a face cord are all a 1/3 of a cord, or a face cord if your in the right part of the country(couldn't find the flag emoji ).
> 
> They are bad, I don't get it myself.
> Coyotes are the same way, I can spot animals very well, and I bet I've seen less than a hundred yotes, and there are a lot of them. Many times I have seen them from the truck when I was driving and they were just the other side of a hill right beside the highway, the only way you would have seen them was from up where I was, not a single car saw them, they are sneaky.



I've been living here since 1976. There is a coyote den about 200 yards up the fence row from the house. Number of coyotes seen? Two and one of them was a pup peeping out of the den when I stumbled on it.


----------



## farmer steve

One of our fellow scroungers @bear1998 came to get his scrounged wood today i was storing for him. poor trailer.


----------



## dancan

Geez , the forecast is not looking good for me scrounging this weekend up here in Igloo , the land of the frozen tundra , it's calling for full sun and temps around 90ish or more , bleh ....
Oh well , looks like I'll spend Canada Day weekend on the beach staying hydrated


----------



## crowbuster

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, they've been ravaging the area here, that and we are seeing a jump in the drop bear sightings too.
> I put all the mink, martins, fishers and weasels in the same category, and rightly so since they are all part of the weasel family.
> Kinda like a rick a federal cord or a face cord are all a 1/3 of a cord, or a face cord if your in the right part of the country(couldn't find the flag emoji ).
> 
> They are bad, I don't get it myself.
> Coyotes are the same way, I can spot animals very well, and I bet I've seen less than a hundred yotes, and there are a lot of them. Many times I have seen them from the truck when I was driving and they were just the other side of a hill right beside the highway, the only way you would have seen them was from up where I was, not a single car saw them, they are sneaky.



I've been lucky enough to kill many yotes in a lot of states. Hundreds in my home state. They aren't taking over cause they are stupid.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> I've been lucky enough to kill many yotes in a lot of states. Hundreds in my home state. They aren't taking over cause they are stupid.


No, it's because certain individuals are .
Animals come before humans these days in regards to so many things, it's absurd.
They are very adaptive to their surroundings.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> One of our fellow scroungers @bear1998 came to get his scrounged wood today i was storing for him. poor trailer.
> View attachment 660088
> View attachment 660089


Nice work guys. Looks like she could use another spring in there if it's gonna be loaded like that often.
Nice shade tree there .


----------



## Picaso

Well guys, I got a message from a guy i know and he said his neighbor had a big red oak tree down and was I interested? I said Id stop by and look at it. Well, the red oak turned out to be a red maple, 26-28" diameter. Not my favorite wood to burn, but the guy was in a pinch so I told the guy Id take a couple pieces to help him get rid of it. I grabbed some 4' sections. I put them in the log pile without a plan. I decide to do some cutting, and decide to use my new stash of red maple to waste on. Surprise.. the red maple was hiding something... no not metal (yet), but some nice curly figure. I cut a proper chunk out of there and hit it with my handplane to clean up the surface.









i'll burn the off cuts... but for now the wood will be bowls and pens and guitar tops.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been living here since 1976. There is a coyote den about 200 yards up the fence row from the house. Number of coyotes seen? Two and one of them was a pup peeping out of the den when I stumbled on it.


Tricky critters.
I've shared this before, but it was kinda funny, down but the Indiana Illinois state line just south of 94 I was buying a quad from a guy, I hear the notes going crazy, two packs and young ones, the guy says those wild dogs are always making noise out there, I said those ain't no dogs .
Might have been the same family that brought in this one.
It was supposedly a family pet in Wisconson when the picture was taken, who knows what's real on the net.


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> Well guys, I got a message from a guy i know and he said his neighbor had a big red oak tree down and was I interested? I said Id stop by and look at it. Well, the red oak turned out to be a red maple, 26-28" diameter. Not my favorite wood to burn, but the guy was in a pinch so I told the guy Id take a couple pieces to help him get rid of it. I grabbed some 4' sections. I put them in the log pile without a plan. I decide to do some cutting, and decide to use my new stash of red maple to waste on. Surprise.. the red maple was hiding something... no not metal (yet), but some nice curly figure. I cut a proper chunk out of there and hit it with my handplane to clean up the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll burn the off cuts... but for now the wood will be bowls and pens and guitar tops.


Very nice.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Geez , the forecast is not looking good for me scrounging this weekend up here in Igloo , the land of the frozen tundra , it's calling for full sun and temps around 90ish or more , bleh ....
> Oh well , looks like I'll spend Canada Day weekend on the beach staying hydrated



And it's going to be below normal here (66) so it looks like I will be wearing a shirt tomorrow processing a willow. It is over half brushed out. In my usual work "day" of 4 hours, I should have it all brushed out and bucked...if the wood is good. Will be noodled to loadable size and stacked for whoever wants to haul it off.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well it's lovely here in the land of permanent drizzle and greyness. We've had no rain to speak of in just over a month, last ten days or more had been 'heat wave' temps which for us apparently 30C is officially 'heat wave '.... Who knew!? Forecast is another fortnight of the same. My stacks are drying very nicely, very nicely indeed.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> And it's going to be below normal here (66) so it looks like I will be wearing a shirt tomorrow processing a willow. It is over half brushed out. In my usual work "day" of 4 hours, I should have it all brushed out and bucked...if the wood is good. Will be noodled to loadable size and stacked for whoever wants to haul it off.


I’m splitting a load of willow now. Some got thrown on the pile to mix in with the heating wood but I think the rest will end up campfire wood. Nobody around here wants it.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> One of our fellow scroungers @bear1998 came to get his scrounged wood today i was storing for him. poor trailer.
> View attachment 660088
> View attachment 660089


Did he bring the freshly muff modded and tuned 352 along to try in anything?


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Did he bring the freshly muff modded and tuned 352 along to try in anything?


No....didn't even think about it....was more concerned if the rain would hold off....


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm doing brakes on a dually. And the scraps aren't even flammable.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> And it's going to be below normal here (66) so it looks like I will be wearing a shirt tomorrow processing a willow. It is over half brushed out. In my usual work "day" of 4 hours, I should have it all brushed out and bucked...if the wood is good. Will be noodled to loadable size and stacked for whoever wants to haul it off.



Well, shucky darn, just got a call from my 4 cord/yr customer. Now wants 6 cord/yr so I will be bring some of that tree home with me on the next load. Had a problem so only top of it is bucked. It fell parrallel to and right on the edge of a deep ditch. Gonna have to get the farmer to bring his big tractor to pull it back so the rounds don't fall in....probably Saturday.


----------



## dancan

WOoT ! 
I have a power line swath to cut [emoji14]
Sadly, I don't think I can use my lecticity saws to do it [emoji24]


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Sadly, I don't think I can use my lecticity saws to do it [emoji24]


No meter; the electricity is _FREE_!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> No meter; the electricity is _FREE_!
> 
> Philbert


But your burial most likely won't be .


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowgirl casually sends me an email from work this afternoon...

"Feel like you need to cut up an oak tree??"




Dunno where it is but keen to cut it and compare to our local species. Any clues as to what type of oak? Prolly not easy based on the pic that she sent me.

The thing is, I suspect most locals will turn their noses up at it, so if it's close, it's mine .

Edit: Person says it's English oak (but who knows if she has the first clue what she's talking about) and it is 30km away, over a range of hills. I normally wouldn't bother driving over there for wood but s'alright, I'll go and scrounge it just for the novelty value. And the weather up on the mountain is not so good for skiing so might as well scrounge.


----------



## LondonNeil

Can't tell on my phone. Wood colour looks right, bark..hmmm... Not quite as fissured as many I see at that size but could be, leaves are a good clue but I can't see them well on the phone. English Oak had a very strong and unique smell too, I like it, it's hard to describe... tobacco-ee perhaps (but I've never smoked so don't really know what Tabacco smells like!). It's a good wood and that trunk looks straight....mill a few beams, extend the wood shed?


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh and English Oak leaves, small ish leaf, rounded scallops, not really deep but they do vary.


Also has the canopy been brushed off already? Overall shape is a good indicator for English Oak. A tree on its own is wide but often branches fairly low, branches protrude horizontal from the trunk. If the branches go up and out at about 45 degrees, it's a Turkey Oak or another Oak. English Oak had less branches by number but boy are they big, Turkey Oak had far more, thinner branches. While English Oak is one of the hardest, slowest rotting, strongest and most awesome woods for burning, turkey Oak is..... Very mleh in all respects. Can't comment on other oaks, don't get them here.... Although I have noticed 2 or 3 large oaks with spikey leaves in parks by me, these are non native and rare. Only English is native here, although turkey is not uncommon (not named after the country, named after the bird, they eat the acorns)


----------



## Cowboy254

Things are evolving a bit. I have a mate locally who has a lucas mill. Just spoke to him and he's happy to come over and set it up and mill some stuff off it. Cowgirl admits to a dining table fantasy. So, there might be some stuff happening. It's all a bit complicated for me, I just cut lots of stuff and stuff that stuff in the firebox a couple of years later. All this milling and joining stuff is foreign to me, but it's exciting! We'll see how we go.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hmm, Will says it looks like turkey oak, and has orange fissures close to the base. Turkey oak timber not much use as it warps and splits during seasoning. Boo!

And he also says that he has lots of slabs and beams of blue gum off his property with bird's eye grain which is ready to go and he reckons is as good as anything else you'll find an you don't have to wait for years to season. And he can turn that into the sort of dining tables that Cowgirl mentions during intimate moments.

Not sure I want to drag my mate over the hill with his mill to work something that might not be awesome. Looks like the oak is firewood. But I'm happy with that too .

As an aside, about 15 years ago I picked up some firewood from a property that my old man thought was English oak. I was splitting some of it with a big maul in the evening twilight and sparks were firing off it with every hit and it was hard going to get it done. I can't quite remember how it burned as I wasn't really paying attention at that time, unfortunately.


----------



## farmer steve

check my thread out over in off topic. lookin for input. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/zero-turn-mowers-your-fav.322307/


----------



## al-k

Look's like you will have your work cut out for you. A couple of big nasty's in the top of that thing. But I have seen some of the stuff you get and your definitely not afraid of a bit of work.


----------



## JustJeff

30 kilometers isn’t too far. That’s about 18 miles for those who don’t speak metric. I have gone farther but try not to. Usually it’s a favor when I do. As for scrounging, a local tree guy is selling dump trailer loads of rounds for $80. Buying wood goes against everything I believe except the math works out quite well. Roughly 3 facecord in a trailer that size. Facecord sells for $80-100 split. Takes me all day to cut a tree and load that much wood plus gas and oil etc. 
Buying a truck load of logs costs more per cord (double) then that. So I may, gulp, actually buy wood.


----------



## svk

We’ve had three days straight of severe storms. Power has been out intermittently each day in addition to near record temps. Luckily we haven’t lost any trees yet but neighbors have. I guess being proactive with my geriatric trees is paying off, knock on wood.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> 30 kilometers isn’t too far. That’s about 18 miles for those who don’t speak metric. I have gone farther but try not to. Usually it’s a favor when I do. As for scrounging, a local tree guy is selling dump trailer loads of rounds for $80. Buying wood goes against everything I believe except the math works out quite well. Roughly 3 facecord in a trailer that size. Facecord sells for $80-100 split. Takes me all day to cut a tree and load that much wood plus gas and oil etc.
> Buying a truck load of logs costs more per cord (double) then that. So I may, gulp, actually buy wood.


Only bought wood one time, about 45 years ago. I only did it because my friend wanted a load, and the guy knocked a pretty big chunk off the price for getting 2 trailer loads. He guaranteed 10 cord. All split and stacked it was only 7 cord. I forget what we paid, but I think I only made about $20 per cord. I guess it was an OK deal for my friend, but I decided I'd never buy wood again, and I haven't. Like you said, it just goes against everything. Now I have 3 farms full of dead Red Oaks that I can't keep up with. The other thing is I'm Quite OCD about the length of my wood. Every piece that goes in the pile is with in a quarter inch of 18", Any uglies and shorts go to the fire pit. We need something to drink beer around when the weather gets cool.


----------



## JustJeff

We are in a heat wave here in Ontario so cool drinks and shade are in order, the saws and splitter will wait it out.


----------



## panolo

Built a hoop house solar wood kiln out of cattle panel and green house plastic. Trying to dry oak in 3 months instead of 2 years. Outside it was 81 and inside the contraption it was 139 degrees with the door open. It pegged my hanging thermo that went up to 120 so I had to use the hand held one. Couple rows stacked and I had to call it quits. Think it is an early morning or a late evening type gig.


----------



## rwoods

Picture of contraption, please. Ron


----------



## Cowboy254

OAK SCROUNGE!

So I went over today to check out this English Oak type scrounge and spoke to the couple who wanted it gone. Apparently it was the arborist that diagnosed English oak and for all I know, it could be. The owner had been hacking away at it with his micro saw for two weeks and had had enough. 




Here's a leaf. 





al-k said:


> Look's like you will have your work cut out for you. A couple of big nasty's in the top of that thing. But I have seen some of the stuff you get and your definitely not afraid of a bit of work.



The branch stubs were a bit of a pain but I did find some nice figure there. I made a number of slices and left one with the owners to make a cutting board or something out of if they're so inclined. 



Ended up with a nice load. 




There's still the biggest 5 rounds worth left in the trunk plus another one already cut off plus some other odds and ends. 




Prolly not another full load's worth (unless I pinch the bits the owner has cut and stacked by the fence ) but I have to go back now and get the rest. 

You know why. 

Because it's there.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm, might be, might be Turkey. How big is the leaf? Small (2-3 inch) English, big (4-5 inch) turkey.... Maybe. It's a nice tree though either way. How did you like the smell? Unique isn't it. The straight stuff will split easy, then stack for a long drying time before e enjoying it's nice slow burn


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy if it’s anything like what I got the other day you’ll find it’s soaking wet when you split it but it splits easy.
Looks like we’ll both be burning oak in 2 or 3 years from now. I’m looking forward to seeing how good it is compared to eucalyptus.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm afraid youll be forever disappointed . Eucalyptus will never be good enough again.


----------



## Cowboy254

I reckon the leaf was 3ish inches. Wasn't big. I'll go back to scrounge the rest tomorrow in any case. I like testing out different woods and adding to my personal wood knowledge base. Worst case scenario, I've burned 20L in fuel in the car and saws and have 2.5 cubes of firepit wood and some good exercise. Besides, I haven't run big saws for a while and every man needs to blow the cobwebs out now and again.


----------



## LondonNeil

I reckon English then, good. As Jeff said, it's very wet and exceptionally heavy when wet and still a heavy wood dry. Interesting to compare to your native hardwood. Although the different growing conditions may make for a difference, eucalypt here is not so dense. You should find it mostly a rewarding fiskars session, but noodle the crotches. You get some pretty warm summers so maybe 2 years to dry, it is slow drying wood though.

How did Limby like it? Getting his teeth into an Oak must a felt good!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy if it’s anything like what I got the other day you’ll find it’s soaking wet when you split it but it splits easy.
> Looks like we’ll both be burning oak in 2 or 3 years from now. I’m looking forward to seeing how good it is compared to eucalyptus.



What is this oak you got the other day?



I had a few swings at one of the rounds and I wouldn't say it split easy. Took several good swings. Prolly shouldn't have swung at a branchy bit. You're right though, LOTS of water in it. Once I get it down to size I'll stack it on the retaining wall in front of the woodshed, plenty of sun and breeze in a single row and many 105°+F days in summer. Hopefully it'll dry out a bit quicker than it does in its native environment. 

I'm not yet convinced about @LondonNeil 's bragging about being forever disappointed about burning dense eucalypt after the oak. AFAIK, all English wood floats. 

http://www.wood-database.com/english-oak/

http://www.wood-database.com/gray-box/

http://www.wood-database.com/yellow-box/

Then again, this wood that I brought home today might burn and make the flue glow for 3 days and make be look like a complete dork.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I reckon English then, good. As Jeff said, it's very wet and exceptionally heavy when wet and still a heavy wood dry. Interesting to compare to your native hardwood. Although the different growing conditions may make for a difference, eucalypt here is not so dense. You should find it mostly a rewarding fiskars session, but noodle the crotches. You get some pretty warm summers so maybe 2 years to dry, it is slow drying wood though.
> 
> How did Limby like it? Getting his teeth into an Oak must a felt good!



Yes, it will be interesting considering the growing conditions. Given the lower density of plantation grown eucalypt in the NH in cooler and wetter conditions, would NH species grown over here in hotter and drier conditions be denser than back home? Could be. I think I'll noodle a few pieces of oak and bog-standard peppermint and blue gum into similar sized 3-dimensional rectangles and test it out. In 2 years time. Oh, the suspense!

There was a nice looking locust where I was today, too. Maybe I should tell him that it died given that all the leaves have fallen off it and offer to remove it for him .


----------



## LondonNeil

I think your woods win, but you'll find the Oak pretty good.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> How did Limby like it? Getting his teeth into an Oak must a felt good!



A 661 in wet wood = fun! The workhorse 460 had a good time doing some noodling as well. I have smashed the rakers down on it and it takes great big scoops just letting it self feed on a slight angle from the horizontal. Dry wood is where you sort the men from the boys so I'm not going to get a chance to test them out against the vaunted English Oak in dry form. The monkey saw came along for the ride but didn't really get a look in today.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I think your woods win, but you'll find the Oak pretty good.



It's all a compromise, isn't it? Getting massively dense wood might be great if you have a small trailer, not much time and have to travel a bit to get your BTUs so space is an issue. It's also good to have something that can last overnight as well. TBH, most of the eucalypts around me are only mid-density, between red oak and locust. Big bits last through the night and there's very little ash so it's pretty clean. But it's not so dense that it can't put out serious heat when you need it fast. Super dense stuff (like gidgee acacia which is about twice the density of red oak, I shyte you not) is so slow burning that it's next to useless to warm your place up from cold. It'll last overnight though, and also the next day. 

Bottom line: I had some fun swinging saws today and came home with a load of mystery oak that will hopefully be good burning in due course. Cowgirl and the Cowkids came over with me and had a fun day in the park and did some shopping for whatever Cowgirls and Cowkids are interested in. So, it's all good.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wowsers! We call that ''coal" .Only ours is found undergound.

You need some spruce, . We all need some spruce from time to time, for those vibrant flames for quick heat or to cosy by with a cuddle partner.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> What is this oak you got the other day?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few swings at one of the rounds and I wouldn't say it split easy. Took several good swings. Prolly shouldn't have swung at a branchy bit. You're right though, LOTS of water in it. Once I get it down to size I'll stack it on the retaining wall in front of the woodshed, plenty of sun and breeze in a single row and many 105°+F days in summer. Hopefully it'll dry out a bit quicker than it does in its native environment.
> 
> I'm not yet convinced about @LondonNeil 's bragging about being forever disappointed about burning dense eucalypt after the oak. AFAIK, all English wood floats.
> 
> http://www.wood-database.com/english-oak/
> 
> http://www.wood-database.com/gray-box/
> 
> http://www.wood-database.com/yellow-box/
> 
> Then again, this wood that I brought home today might burn and make the flue glow for 3 days and make be look like a complete dork.


Posted pic pg 1559 post #31166
I now have 1 cord of fresh pine and 1 cord of fresh oak ready to split and stack.


----------



## rarefish383

The link says it's in the White Oak family. Our White Oak is one of the faster drying Oaks, I commonly burn it with one year drying. I'd split a piece now and weigh it, let it sit in the sun for a week and weigh it again. Even in freezing temps it will dry and loose weight pretty fast in sun and wind. I used to cut and split one weekend and stack the next and you could feel the difference in weight that fast. You mention English woods floating. Our Sycamore (London Plane tree) has so much water in it, it sinks, and it's not very good firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> The link says it's in the White Oak family. Our White Oak is one of the faster drying Oaks, I commonly burn it with one year drying. I'd split a piece now and weigh it, let it sit in the sun for a week and weigh it again. Even in freezing temps it will dry and loose weight pretty fast in sun and wind. I used to cut and split one weekend and stack the next and you could feel the difference in weight that fast. You mention English woods floating. Our Sycamore (London Plane tree) has so much water in it, it sinks, and it's not very good firewood.



Yes. But I meant when dry.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ahhhhhh, I knew our syc is not the same as yours, but didn't know yours is London plane. Aka lace wood? It's a super common tree in parks and road sides but not in private gardens. Planted by the Victorians, our smog was clogging pores and suffocating most trees but plane sheds is bark and hence keeps pores open, and some micrscopic hairs on the leaf do something similar. It's rare as firewood as council tree workers don't leave the wood behind, I thought it was supposed to be fairly good though. I've heard it's got awesome grain pattern (hence the aka) so great for furniture

Yes English is a white oak. I split small and dry it ok in 2, am going to try the stuff stacked out front, against the south facing house wall, after one, but it dries far slower than most woods. Cutting and splitting big, 2 minimum I would think.
I've always doubted the wood database figure, other databases seem to put it at about 0.7-0.75 specific gravity seasoned. It's denser than ash.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeez!, out of curiosity i just looked at the price of firewood from a very very large UK supplier. I guess with gas and oil going up they follow. ~£135/m³ !! That's over $600/cord. At that price I've got 3 to 3.5 grand in my garden! I don't feel guilty about ordering my dolmakita now..... If it ever arrives it'll earn it's keep fairly fast. Little Icklewoo, (the 180) has done well!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Posted pic pg 1559 post #31166
> I now have 1 cord of fresh pine and 1 cord of fresh oak ready to split and stack.



That's 20 pages ago. You can't expect me to remember that! 

But I remember the pine. How come I remember the pine but not the oak?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes. But I meant when dry.


I'll have to find one and cut a limb off and dry a chunk out and see if it floats? 

Neil, I guess it burns OK. I only tried it one time in the 55 gallon drum stove we built in the work shop. It was very dry, burned quick and hot, not many ashes. We are just blessed with so many better woods, we don't bother with it.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Jeez!, out of curiosity i just looked at the price of firewood from a very very large UK supplier. I guess with gas and oil going up they follow. ~£135/m³ !! That's over $600/cord. At that price I've got 3 to 3.5 grand in my garden! I don't feel guilty about ordering my dolmakita now..... If it ever arrives it'll earn it's keep fairly fast. Little Icklewoo, (the 180) has done well!



I think that's comparable with red gum (900kg/m3 - between locust and hedge for northerners) in capital cities here. Much better locally, I bought a cube of redgum for A$150 or mebbe 75 quid UK a few years ago for open fire ambiance, but if they have to truck it 200-300+km to Melbourne, well.... 

If your tree guy can keep you supplied in wood and Londonwife doesn't find out about the saws, you're in business!


----------



## svk

Guess I jinxed myself. 

After we left I got a picture of this in my yard. Lost another about this size on the lawn. Could definitely have been worse!

Cabin is still without power.


----------



## MustangMike

The pic of that leaf looks like our White Oak, but the bark on that tree is nothing like it. However, based on the leaf, it is in the "White Oak Family".

White Oak is often used for making wine barrels and ships. It is not porous like Red Oak, and will dry very slowly, but when dry it should have VG BTUs. Keep us posted.

All of our trees in the White Oak Family (includes Chestnut/aka Rock Oak) are dense and good burners.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Keep reading about Sycamore trees, just looked it up, we have them here too. I remember we had them on the grounds of my high school, I recall some kids putting the dry seed balls down the back of other peoples shirts. They were mega itchy like fibre glass.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Wowsers! We call that ''coal" .Only ours is found undergound.
> 
> You need some spruce, . We all need some spruce from time to time, for those vibrant flames for quick heat or to cosy by with a cuddle partner.


Got me some Norway Spruce now, just gonna have to wait a while to harvest any big ones lol.
Friends family has a nursery that specializes in evergreens, they do millions of trees a year . They freeze them once they get to the desired size/size they sell to keep the sizes the same, when they reach 6 months they loose viability and they start throwing them out. We got over 200 trees this size for free all I had to do was drive 15 min to pick up said buddy, drive another 50 min to the warehouse and get them then reverse the trip. I still have a whole bunch left over, anyone want some .
From the main drive to the accessory drive.


From the accessory drive looking to the main drive.


From the accessory drive looking towards the house, same spot as the previous picture.
Where the trailers are is the future pole building site.


Extra trees, just over 200 in there, great scrounge, sure wish had more use for them.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Guess I jinxed myself.
> 
> After we left I got a picture of this in my yard. Lost another about this size on the lawn. Could definitely have been worse!
> 
> Cabin is still without power.
> 
> View attachment 660426


Bummer Steve, do you burn that there.
Is it just high winds breaking them.


----------



## svk

Absolutely, I’ll probsbly just cut it up for the fire pit. It appears it uprooted from wind as it’s on the edge of the gravel driveway. But that stand does have hypoxylon canker as well which caused them to rot and break off at the spot of infection.


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> The pic of that leaf looks like our White Oak, but the bark on that tree is nothing like it. However, based on the leaf, it is in the "White Oak Family".
> 
> White Oak is often used for making wine barrels and ships. It is not porous like Red Oak, and will dry very slowly, but when dry it should have VG BTUs. Keep us posted.
> 
> All of our trees in the White Oak Family (includes Chestnut/aka Rock Oak) are dense and good burners.


Ships. It's THE reason we are blessed with so much Oak, it's our most common woodland tree. You see we have always had a rather good navy (it's small these days though). We used to enjoy beating up the French, spanish, well anyone really but the French a good deal.... And the Spanish. Now king Henry VIII (the one that had 6 wives) was forward thinking in some respects beyond divorce, he spent money on ship building and our ship Wright's learnt to make hulls strong enough to withstand a French cannnon ball (or other nationality). It required many feet thick layers of Oak.... Lots and lots. Henry new Oak took 100 years to grow to maturity, more even for some long timbers and made the country plant Oak trees to secure our seafaring future. He wasn't too know about iron ships.


----------



## panolo

rwoods said:


> Picture of contraption, please. Ron



Not quite finished but with the hot days I wanted to test it. Should have shot a pic this AM but 71 outside and 94 inside. I had some of the material already so I maybe have $300 into it. The cattle panels and the green house film take up most of that at about $215 total.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Ron


----------



## James Miller

@Philbert Any thoughts on this old girl. Had it for a few years and said I'm gona set it up but never have.


----------



## James Miller

Not all scrounged wood goes in the fire.
these cherry cookies finally had there day.


----------



## svk

Well I’m beat. Spent over 8 hours working on the wood pile at camp. Only split/noodled about a cord but burned at least two more cords of punky stuff from the pile. I put up lots of pics in the dedicated thread. 

I haven’t drank in nearly 7 months. May need to crack one after I rehydrate.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> View attachment 660474
> Any thoughts on this old girl. Had it for a few years and said I'm gona set it up but never have.


 Never seen or used one. Looks a bit like the Foley grinders. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Never seen or used one. Looks a bit like the Foley grinders.
> 
> Philbert


My first thought was a Foley-Belsaw also. I just did a search of the Bell Industries grinder. It seems that Bell Industries was a part of Bell Telephone, and went out of business in the early 60's. It said parts would be like hens teeth, few and far between.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> My first thought was a Foley-Belsaw also. I just did a search of the Bell Industries grinder. It seems that Bell Industries was a part of Bell Telephone, and went out of business in the early 60's. It said parts would be like hens teeth, few and far between.


I think it's the grinder that sends morse code to your friends saying bring your dull chains over, and don't forget the beer.


----------



## Philbert

If it takes standard wheels, many of the other parts might be simple enough to fabricate. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Absolutely, I’ll probsbly just cut it up for the fire pit. It appears it uprooted from wind as it’s on the edge of the gravel driveway. But that stand does have hypoxylon canker as well which caused them to rot and break off at the spot of infection.


I thought it broke up above and then took the smaller tree down with it.
I need to get some stuff split for the bonfire pit. Have a bunch of pine that would work well, just need someone to show me how to split it, I've only split hardwood lol.
I do have more cleaning up of low hanging branches and a few small trees sneaking into the yard but I'm waiting for a little cooler weather.
I also have two red oaks I killed when I put my wood shed in I haven't taken down yet which need to come down, nice to have the dead standing wood/vertical wood piles .


----------



## MustangMike

They still use White Oak for the locks of the Erie canal. Have not found anything, natural or synthetic, that works better.


----------



## MustangMike

Also, the largest tree on the Appalachian Trail is the Dover Oak, a White Oak. Only about 15 miles from here. You can stand in front of it with your arms horizontal, and it is still wider.

http://www.nycdayhiking.com/hikes/dovernuclear.htm


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> They still use White Oak for the locks of the Erie canal. Have not found anything, natural or synthetic, that works better.


That's pretty neat.
I plan on using it on a trailer, but we'll see if I can get a hood price on it or not. The guys at the mill jacket the price they quoted me by $6 a board, when I asked if the prices had changed he said not in two years . Then I asked if I called who I would have talked to and he said me, I said I'll wait, just wasn't right and I'm not in a hurry just happened to be in the area.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm with @LondonNeil with the English Oak and the Royal Navy. If ever a tree secured a nation, English Oak was it. Today, Limby took apart the main trunk of a small to middling one (tree, not nation). 

Behold, Oak Smoakstravaganza!

Ok. It's not that impressive. But I make up for it in number of pics. 

Went back today to clean up what I left from yesterday. This plus some extra bits. 




It wasn't much work for Limby to cut the fat bit of the trunk since there was a lot of oak mulch underneath it rather than rocks. 




After trying to hit a few bits with the maul yesterday and failing miserably, I decided to noodle the biggest rounds with the workhorse. The biggest ones were 28 inches or so. 




The noodling was strong with this one.




Then I realised that the Fiskaring was easy with this one. Didn't need to bother noodling at all. In this case, the speed and sharpness of the Fiskars counted for more than the momentum of the maul. I get what @MustangMike says about oak 'popping' now. Looks like it depends on the species. 




Typical leaf. 




Ended up with a full trailer at the end including the uglies. 




Checking my reference book tells me that the 12%MC of English oak is about 700kg/m3 which is a bit less than the local eucalypts and comparable with Nth American oaks. This is ok with me. Scrounge is scrounge and I am learning that having a mix of species with varying burning qualities is a useful thing depending on the weather and time of day. As long as it's not full of ash.




It was a good morning. Easy oak shmoak. Can't complain about that.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm. That big difference in colour for the sap wood is unusual for English Oak. It's Oak, it's white oak, it's a (was a) fine tree, I can't say I know what Oak. I'm.... I'm not good at tree I'd.

Looks fun though


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well, shucky darn, just got a call from my 4 cord/yr customer. Now wants 6 cord/yr so I will be bring some of that tree home with me on the next load. Had a problem so only top of it is bucked. It fell parrallel to and right on the edge of a deep ditch. Gonna have to get the farmer to bring his big tractor to pull it back so the rounds don't fall in....probably Saturday.



Farmer, Von, showed up with tractor. We pulled 3 sections of log out plus a few big limbs laying across the ditch. Cleared all the brush off the logs and limbs, loaded from stacs of noodled rounds and cme home with a full load. I'll split that load right from the truck tomorrow. 

Gotta find the camera and get it charged up and then learn to upload the photos to this site. I had been using Photobucket until they tried to strongarm us to upgrade.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Hmm. That big difference in colour for the sap wood is unusual for English Oak. It's Oak, it's white oak, it's a (was a) fine tree, I can't say I know what Oak. I'm.... I'm not good at tree I'd.
> 
> Looks fun though



I'm not at all sorry I scrounged it. I plan to split and stack it along the front edging in that last pic then move it in front of the wood shed once I've moved the manna gum from there. Plenty of sun and breeze. Interesting to see how long it takes to dry.

I should say, there was a big change in the colour difference in the wood after a day of being exposed to air. The difference between heartwood and sapwood was much less distinct.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Farmer, Von, showed up with tractor. We pulled 3 sections of log out plus a few big limbs laying across the ditch. Cleared all the brush off the logs and limbs, loaded from stacs of noodled rounds and cme home with a full load. I'll split that load right from the truck tomorrow.
> 
> Gotta find the camera and get it charged up and then learn to upload the photos to this site. I had been using Photobucket until they tried to strongarm us to upgrade.



Save to your puter. Then upload from there.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Never seen or used one. Looks a bit like the Foley grinders.
> 
> Philbert


Do you think something like a 410-120 would be a better option? I use a file most of the time but a grinder would be handy for rocked chains or hitting metal.



chipper1 said:


> I think it's the grinder that sends morse code to your friends saying bring your dull chains over, and don't forget the beer.


 I file chains for a few family members. Whoever grinds there chains doesn't believe in depth gauges and they complained about the saw being jerky and jumpy in the cut. The chain on the little 310 would have maid the 7910 unhappy I could believe the little 30cc saw would pull it at all.


----------



## svk

I have not cut much white oak. From what I know isn’t the one with the real dark heartwood a subspecies like bur or others?


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Do you think something like a 410-120 would be a better option?


That's like comparing a classic saw with a newer model. They will both cut wood.

Any sharpening system will work if you understand how they work, and what you are trying to achieve. A new grinder will come with all of it's parts, instructions, etc., and take up a bit less space.

This is currently the best 'value' (quality/price) grinder IMO:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecomec-Co...670400?hash=item58ec206e40:g:nu0AAOSwySFZfiXE


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Any A.S. members down in Blue Earth, MN yesterday?




Philbert


----------



## rwoods

That must be one tough push mower! 

Ron


----------



## svk

That’s a beast. Is that a big old silver maple or oak?


----------



## husqvarna257

It was over 95* today so no scrounging, did some yesterday. I went out and got a 30 ft strap from T.S. today, I have a large maple to take out of my current scrounge but it is down a hill I wont drive the tractor in. Hooping I can run the strap down to it and pull it at 90* from the road up top, using a small maple for the pivot point. I had a few hard to remove long logs yesterday , one was driven into the ground and had a huge limb buried. Used the back hoe to pull it up. Not sure how much wood I have so far but the pile is 18' -10' -6 with some more around the edges. I welded some back stops on my pallet forks for added safety.


----------



## svk

Not a scrounge yet.....right behind the woodpile at the children’s camp there’s a partially dead ironwood about 8” in diameter. The place is so overrun with firewood at the moment that I’ll leave it stand until more wood is needed.


----------



## dancan

Canada Day up here in the land of Igloo !!!
Heat warnings , full sun 30C with a humidex of up to 40C (100+F) , Yuk !
It was overcast this morning soooo , off to the powerline cut !
Not a lot to cut but it had to be done .


















Not much but but the builder is happy






There was this thing about a ladder ... But I did run the new Kita


----------



## svk

You are hardcore to work in full sun at those temps. I was mostly in the shade yesterday and it was still hot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rwoods said:


> That must be one tough push mower!
> 
> Ron


I say ash. Silver doesn't have big bark like that.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> You are hardcore to work in full sun at those temps. I was mostly in the shade yesterday and it was still hot.



I can do the heat but it sure isn't my happy place , I just move slower lol
I did split up 3 milk crates of kindling this afternoon , sure is gonna dry fast lol


----------



## svk

You are right it’s not maple.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> But I did run the new Kita


Thoughts? Comments?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

So, armed with my $10 HF Dremel type tool, I did my first full port job on my Asian MS440 Big Bore Cyl #3 today, which was the worst cylinder of the 3, which is why I saved it till last. I mostly focused on the timing rather than on port shape/size, with the exception of adding the bridge ports.

I checked the cylinder timing, came up with a plan, pushed a ring up the cylinder to the desired #s, and had to raise my bridge ports a bit to get them to open first. The uppers were kinda backwards on this saw, opening on the exhaust side first.

The squish is .024, which I left alone. Initial #s were 102, 117.5 and 63.5. My plan was for 98, 117 and 78. The actual #s are 97.5, 117 and 77.5.

Not my favorite #s, but the existing transfers kinda dictated the rest of it. I think my final #s are good, and I hope my crude bridge ports also help a bit.

Comments are welcome, this is a learning journey for me. Part of the reason I buy these cheap kits is to play.


----------



## Cowboy254

Not sure I can offer much advice, Mike. Is that the engine you have played with there  ?


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm curious about how this oak I picked up will burn. I was splitting some of it today and a thin, mebbe 1/4 - 1/3 inch thick bit split off (no, I didn't almost miss the entire block ). Drying conditions in Australia at the moment - for this particular piece - are very good indeed.




Burning this later won't tell much about the duration of burn and heat output. But I'm interested to see how much ash forms as it burns. Now that I'm less of a density snob, ash content is almost the biggest factor of interest for me.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Thoughts? Comments?
> 
> Philbert



I've only cut up a bit with it so no idea of battery life .
It sure has a lot of torque , I've not stalled the chain .
With the two 3Ah batteries it feels about as heavy as my 241 .


----------



## al-k

I got 2 cord's stacked yesterday from my big oak. It was only 96 degrees.Still have about 2 cord's left to do, this tree just keeps on giving.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm curious about how this oak I picked up will burn. I was splitting some of it today and a thin, mebbe 1/4 - 1/3 inch thick bit split off (no, I didn't almost miss the entire block ). Drying conditions in Australia at the moment - for this particular piece - are very good indeed.
> 
> View attachment 660787
> 
> 
> Burning this later won't tell much about the duration of burn and heat output. But I'm interested to see how much ash forms as it burns. Now that I'm less of a density snob, ash content is almost the biggest factor of interest for me.


Oak makes coals. So does Sugar Maple. Thats really the only disadvatage of hardwoods. Lotsa coals.


----------



## rarefish383

Calling for sunshine, 96, and 100% humidity today. How can you see the sun through all that water? Will I need scuba tanks if I go out to change the blades on the mowers?


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I've only cut up a bit with it so no idea of battery life .
> It sure has a lot of torque , I've not stalled the chain .
> With the two 3Ah batteries it feels about as heavy as my 241 .


I took my new DeWalt trimmer and blower out Thursday. I got the 20 volt so I can use the same batteries as my hand tools. Everything worked OK, nothing to dance about. Did the trimming on 2 yards. The blower works good on blowing grass off the walks and drive, don't think it will be much on leaves. Mowed a lawn two doors down from me friday, so I just carried the trimmer down, pulled the trigger, it spun up for 2 seconds and died. So it looks like I can get two yards per charge. The mower shop I deal with really pushes the DeWalt 40V chainsaw and trimmers, maybe I should have gotten the bigger ones. The 20V trimmer and blower were a combo sale, the two tools, battery, and charger for $199. Delivered to my door in 2 days, free shipping, with tax came to $210.


----------



## svk

They backed off on our forecast from 98 to 92. I’m siting outside drinking coffee and it’s a very pleasant 75 degrees.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> They backed off on our forecast from 98 to 92. I’m siting outside drinking coffee and it’s a very pleasant 75 degrees.



That's what we are looking at, heat index warning. Next weekend we are looking at 78 or so. I think I'll just sharpen chains on the H.F. chain sharpener.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> They backed off on our forecast from 98 to 92. I’m siting outside drinking coffee and it’s a very pleasant 75 degrees.



It's crazy the difference in the heat in this state at times. It was 93 last week here but when I was talking to my uncle a few hundred miles north it was 69.


----------



## panolo

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm curious about how this oak I picked up will burn. I was splitting some of it today and a thin, mebbe 1/4 - 1/3 inch thick bit split off (no, I didn't almost miss the entire block ). Drying conditions in Australia at the moment - for this particular piece - are very good indeed.
> 
> 
> Burning this later won't tell much about the duration of burn and heat output. But I'm interested to see how much ash forms as it burns. Now that I'm less of a density snob, ash content is almost the biggest factor of interest for me.



It's funny around here most burners are oak snobs. We mainly have red, pin, and bur oak. People pay crazy for it and they literally don't want anything but. It does last a long time but it takes usually close to two years to dry close to 15%. You can pretty much get as much elm, ash, and maple as you want.


----------



## rarefish383

Just backed my wife's car out of the garage so I can pull the mower in. Dang it's hot.


----------



## JustJeff

Heat wave here with all the usual warnings. I saw a guy with a load of firewood yesterday and I just thought “why today”. I kicked the wife’s car out of the garage a while ago to work on my scrounge wagon. I am doing trailer brakes now and they are quite rusty. Probably have to replace everything. Also decided since yesterday was the hottest day of the year, why not weld on the boat trailer. Lol. This morning the wind has shifted to coming from the north off the lake (Huron and Georgian Bay) so it’s dropped to 75. Coffee outside on the deck. Good idea Steve!


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> Calling for sunshine, 96, and 100% humidity today. How can you see the sun through all that water? Will I need scuba tanks if I go out to change the blades on the mowers?


With all that water in the air you would think it wouldnt feel hot


----------



## James Miller

To me high humidity is worse then high temperatures. Combine the two and I'll just stay in the house. Will prolly be over 100 in the building at work till 1am or later tonight.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Right now at 8AM in Palm Desert CA it is only 91. Expected high Thursday and Friday around 116. Will be back at 6,000 latter today making sure the fan is running 24 7 because the expected high is 91 for Thursday and Friday. 

I do not like to scrounge wood. I prefer to deal with the USFS or have a good contract for clearing land. I started a Oak clearing on a small ranch about a year ago and am about 75% done with several cords cut up ready to go. What I need is some Pine now. A customer called the other day and asked if I had checked out his downed trees below his property. I told him I looked over the deck and saw nothing. He said look farther. Several large trees were brought down by the utility company and left. About 40 cords are about 200 feet below the house on a 35 to 40% grade. The majority of the wood is 200 feet from a road below the house. So I have to figure how to move 200,000 lbs of wood to a culvert area which is where the creek bed meets the road. My plan is to build a couple back stops with some rope and tires to stop the rounds from rolling into the creek bed which is dry. With the smaller logs build a walkway along side the creek bed to where the creek bed meets the road. My process would be cut the rounds and let them roll onto the backstops and then hand split the rounds into quarters or more. With my wheel barrow move the quartered rounds to the back of my pickup on the the constructed walkway. The creek bed is only about 20% to where it meets the road so not too steep to walk. Wondering is there a better way or is my wheelbarrow going to get a work out. I estimate at least $15,000 of wood is just sitting here. Pics coming soon. Thanks


----------



## svk

It’s up to 92 here (NY/VT border) now. Mild humidity. I’m sitting in the shade working on my computer and and warm but not at all uncomfortable.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> With all that water in the air you would think it wouldnt feel hot


Kind of like standing in the shower on full hot, with the water heater set on 120.


----------



## nighthunter

Next winters supply of turf 
there should be some good heat in this as it's quite dry already


----------



## nighthunter

Getting there but it's slow going with my bad back


----------



## Philbert

Peat?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

That’s a new type of scrounge for me.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Peat?
> 
> Philbert


Nup. Paddy.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent some time this weekend adding bunk boards to my boat trailer. I almost split wood this morning because it was cooler but I needed to get this trailer done for the boys annual fishing trip. Next I’m going to add some upright pipes for guides.


----------



## nighthunter

Philbert said:


> Peat?
> 
> Philbert


Yep


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> View attachment 660790
> I got 2 cord's stacked yesterday from my big oak. It was only 96 degrees.Still have about 2 cord's left to do, this tree just keeps on giving.



Wow, nice stack al-k. 



panolo said:


> It's funny around here most burners are oak snobs. We mainly have red, pin, and bur oak. People pay crazy for it and they literally don't want anything but. It does last a long time but it takes usually close to two years to dry close to 15%. You can pretty much get as much elm, ash, and maple as you want.



People are funny like that. Red gum (e.camaldulensis) is the wood that most people buy here, but it doesn't grow here, closest is prolly 40km away. It's about 10% denser than peppermint. Maybe since it doesn't grow in the back yard, people assume it must be much better than what we have locally. There's a couple here that have some land and quite a few peppermints which fall over now and then. He'll cut it up and give it away to anyone who wants it, but with go and buy red gum instead. So rather than burn free wood that is in his back yard, he gives it up for nothing and pay $450 for a cord of red gum. Gotta scratch your head sometimes.


----------



## LondonNeil

similar here in that the new wood stove owning middle class are brainwashed by the stove manufacturers into thinking only kiln dried hardwood is safe to burn. with the popularity of stoves rocketing (amongst the trendy middle class) hardwood prices are rocketing (as I said the other day, £135/m3 !!!). wood sellers are pushing softwood, and tbf there are some pretty good ones (spruce?) Leylandii, for example is super common as a garden hedge theat then gets far far too big and hoicked out ...good for me as its moderately dense for a softwood. I'll take it. I'l take sycamore too, not much denser than leylandii but splits so easy. One of my favorite 'secrets' is holly, its as dense as Oak ffs! its great if someone else has dealt with the spikey leaves . Us experienced burners know our favorites, but know all wood burns


----------



## dancan

Well , calling for 30C here today so Jerry and I started early , we were on a mission , at 7:00 am we were on the road and scrounged up a load of sugar and red maple 







We then made a beeline to the boat launch and transferred the scrounge over so we could get it to his camp .






And then steamed it up the lake 






Got it offloaded and bucked it up 











It was a great day


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> Next winters supply of turf View attachment 660858
> there should be some good heat in this as it's quite dry already


Very cool. Being of mostly Irish and some Scottish blood I find this very interesting.


----------



## svk

Not a lot of oak around me but people normally want a huge premium for it. Then you get some joker selling it for $145 a cord but that is usually someone trying to pass a face cord off as a cord or it’s green wood. I did find one joker selling “golden oak” but when I emailed him for more info he wouldn’t answer . 

Oak wilt has hit central and southern MN hard which has driven the price down in those areas.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Nup. Paddy.



I reckon that one went straight through to the keeper, Kiwi.



dancan said:


> Well , calling for 30C here today so Jerry and I started early , we were on a mission , at 7:00 am we were on the road and scrounged up a load of sugar and red maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then made a beeline to the boat launch and transferred the scrounge over so we could get it to his camp .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then steamed it up the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it offloaded and bucked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day



Where's the fish?


----------



## dancan

No time for fishing today but we did do a walkabout and took "inventory" while were about lol


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Well , calling for 30C here today so Jerry and I started early , we were on a mission , at 7:00 am we were on the road and scrounged up a load of sugar and red maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then made a beeline to the boat launch and transferred the scrounge over so we could get it to his camp .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then steamed it up the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it offloaded and bucked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day


Did you scrape the paint out of the sighting line on the clutch cover?


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Kind of like standing in the shower on full hot, with the water heater set on 120.


My wife would do that every time she got a shower. 
Solar water heater will feed 120+* water to the heater in the basement on days like today. One good use for empty beer kegs.


----------



## dancan

No , that was how the saw was when I got it in a box , I ended up giving that one to Jerry, I didn't want the project .


----------



## JustJeff

I told myself no more scrounging until I had processed everything I had here but I might have to check this out.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> We then made a beeline to the boat launch and transferred the scrounge over so we could get it to his camp .And then steamed it up the lake


A '_real_' lumberjack would have formed a raft of the timber and rode it with peavys and pike poles.

Just sayin . . .

Anyone who would put the logs _inside_ an aluminum boat, would probably also put firewood inside a minivan!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I finished all the assembly on my Big Bore #3 and fired her up today, and she sounded good. Very responsive and well mannered.

Was really looking forward to putting it in some wood (even though it was like an oven out side), but then my 046/460 tank holders arrived (I had ordered 3 of them). So I figured, get the D jug saw running too, and I can compare them, right??? I mean installing a tank holder can't take very long!

So I start installing the screw in the top AV mount, and the damn thing breaks off in the tank handle. I get my easy outs, drill, etc etc, had to drill completely through the darn screw, then the easy out finally removed it. I resume the tank installation, and the darn carb flange will not bolt on. Then I realize 2 of the 3 tank holders are for 440s, not 460s. Well, I remove the 440 tank holder, install the 460 tank holder, get the D jug saw running, then the wife comes out with her honey do lists and says I can't just play with saws all day long … IMAGINE!!!

The good news is that both saws are running, and I hope to test them out tomorrow!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> A '_real_' lumberjack would have formed a raft of the timber and rode it with peavys and pike poles.
> 
> Just sayin . . .
> 
> Anyone who would put the logs _inside_ an aluminum boat, would probably also put firewood inside a minivan!
> 
> Philbert



And made home a legend in this place.


----------



## Jeffkrib

nighthunter said:


> Getting there but it's slow going with my bad backView attachment 660875


Going out in a forest to cut wood is quite therapeutic but digging turf looks like digging a sewer pipeline (okay I know that’s a bit unfair . 
I work with a stack of Irish lads and they tell me nothing beats the smell of burning turf. My question is how does it stack up against wood for energy content, burn time and amount of ash produced?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Going out in a forest to cut wood is quite therapeutic but digging turf looks like digging a sewer pipeline (okay I know that’s a bit unfair .
> I work with a stack of Irish lads and they tell me nothing beats the smell of burning turf. My question is how does it stack up against wood for energy content, burn time and amount of ash produced?



I imagine it'd be pretty well compressed so plenty of BTUs. But if I wanted to dig dirt instead of cutting wood, I'd help Cowgirl in the garden. 

All the same, I'm curious as to how it all happens.


----------



## nighthunter

Jeffkrib said:


> Going out in a forest to cut wood is quite therapeutic but digging turf looks like digging a sewer pipeline (okay I know that’s a bit unfair .
> I work with a stack of Irish lads and they tell me nothing beats the smell of burning turf. My question is how does it stack up against wood for energy content, burn time and amount of ash produced?






Cowboy254 said:


> I imagine it'd be pretty well compressed so plenty of BTUs. But if I wanted to dig dirt instead of cutting wood, I'd help Cowgirl in the garden.
> 
> All the same, I'm curious as to how it all happens.


the smaller the turf is,the more it burns like coal and can be warm quite in a open fire it's long lasting and bulks up nicely with some firewood but on the downside it's ashy as hell but it's well worth it


----------



## JustJeff

I imagine cutting turf is hard on chains.


----------



## nighthunter

Hey @dancan what do you think of this 3 point winch I picked up the other day, it's brand new and never used so I bought it for a steal. I reckon it would make 1 badass tree winch with a bit of blood, sweat and tears


----------



## rarefish383

I've been wanting a Poulan XXV for a while now, and got this little "Sears Explorer I" at a sale today for $10. I'm pretty sure it's a rebadged Poulan XXV. It starts and runs like a brand new saw. I've got to learn how to post video's? I got the B&D folding work bench for $10 too, I think it was a good scrounge. I was sweating buckets just waiting for this to sell, too hot to scrounge wood.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I've been wanting a Poulan XXV for a while now, and got this little "Sears Explorer I" at a sale today for $10. I'm pretty sure it's a rebadged Poulan XXV. It starts and runs like a brand new saw. I've got to learn how to post video's? I got the B&D folding work bench for $10 too, I think it was a good scrounge. I was sweating buckets just waiting for this to sell, too hot to scrounge wood.



looks like a s25da to me.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I've been wanting a Poulan XXV for a while now, and got this little "Sears Explorer I" at a sale today for $10. I'm pretty sure it's a rebadged Poulan XXV. It starts and runs like a brand new saw. I've got to learn how to post video's? I got the B&D folding work bench for $10 too, I think it was a good scrounge. I was sweating buckets just waiting for this to sell, too hot to scrounge wood.


Open a YouTube account, download videos there. Copy the link and paste here. 
Pretty cool looking old saw.


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 661025
> View attachment 661026
> View attachment 661027
> View attachment 661028
> Hey @dancan what do you think of this 3 point winch I picked up the other day, it's brand new and never used so I bought it for a steal. I reckon it would make 1 badass tree winch with a bit of blood, sweat and tears



Awesome !!
I've not run across that style of winch setup for a 3pt around here but from your pics I see how they've set it up , some pics without the covers would be nice 
A few questions about it ,
Does it free spool ?
Does it have a brake ?
Does it power spool out ?
Link to the manufacturer ?


----------



## cantoo

I was itching to try out the new 261 that I bought a few weeks ago and yesterday was the only time I had so I went and cut 8 trees down and brought home a load of logs. I really like the saw and when I 1st started using it I thought it really felt light but as I continued to use it ( in the heat) it just got heavier and heavier. Even in the shade of the bush it was stinking hot. The saw does work really nice but again I hate the new stuff. The rubber mounts are too loose for my liking, I cut a lot of cedar posts and like to trim the branches real short. The loose feeling of the rubber sucks for trimming close, it grabs and sticks. Other than that the saw is nice. Since getting the sawmill I've been leaving the bigger stuff standing so the 261 will get used much more than my 460's cutting the smaller stuff. My back will be thanking me. I did have one issue starting it when the saw was really really hot but 4 pulls and it started. My wife thought I was crazy heading to the bush but she had mentioned a few things that needed to be done around the house so boom I was gone. I also built a 24' water slide for the grand kids, bit of soap and a water hose and they didn't care about the heat. We also have a Catholic Robin in the barn, that nest is gonna be full.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 661054
> looks like a s25da to me.


Yep, the XXV's are 25's. The only thing funny, is the surface of the muffler cover is stamped like snake scales, not just smooth with holes. It has a Craftsman model number beginning with 358. The highest I saw on Acres site was a 355, but no pic. Then the numbers jumped to 900+


----------



## svk

That’s a full nest. You almost wonder if a second robin dropped eggs in there.


----------



## svk

It’s down to 75 degrees. Feels awesome


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I got my oak scrounge split up and stacked with the uglies noodled into stackable shapes and the super-uglies laid up against the outside of the woodshed to get the full sun and radiating heat off the metal for early season next year. Hopefully they'll be near enough to dry to burn then.




I weighed the bit suspended on top near the centre of the row lying at right angles to the other bits as Joe suggested. It was an even 7kgs (15.4lbs). It'll be interesting to see how it dries out. The row is 2/3 cord plus some unstackables by the shed.




The three headed ugly to the left is going to a neighbour who wants to do some artistic chainsawing so we'll see what he comes up with.


----------



## cantoo

svk, we wondered that too but she doesn't go far from the nest and puts up a heck of a noise whenever anything comes near it. Darn things are laying everywhere this year. This one has 3 babies in it now. Under the engine hood of one of my Steiners. I was using it for 20 minutes before I just happened to open the hood and seen the nest. I had to take it back to where it was parked. I thought maybe the eggs were cooked but maybe all it did was speed up the incubation period?


----------



## dancan

Hey Cowboy , Um , you sure you have enough firestarter in there ?
Cantoo , looks like the birds were smart enough to build the nest on the intake side .


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Hey Cowboy , Um , you sure you have enough firestarter in there ?
> Cantoo , looks like the birds were smart enough to build the nest on the intake side .



That's so Cowgirl can get it to light . 

Actually, I've got a couple of good size cardboard boxes at work, I might chuck most of it in those for the late season when we are burning intermittently. 

We get katabatic winds in the evenings here which will blow through the stack and should help with the drying.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, killdeers are even smarter. This one built a nest on our lawn, she built it between 2 tall roots were the lawn mower wouldn't get it. She had 4 hatch and they were around for a few weeks, unfortunately we think our lab made short work of them.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> It’s down to 75 degrees. Feels awesome


Good. It should cool down here in 2-3 days then. Lol.


----------



## stillhunter

Getting started this week, 3rd load....



starting the the stack....


gonna be a long stack....


----------



## nighthunter

dancan said:


> Awesome !!
> I've not run across that style of winch setup for a 3pt around here but from your pics I see how they've set it up , some pics without the covers would be nice
> A few questions about it ,
> Does it free spool ?
> Does it have a brake ?
> Does it power spool out ?
> Link to the manufacturer ?


ive never came across that style either until I bought it the other day,it's badly designed cause it's chain driven at the very front covering half the drum but I reckon it could be changed around,yeah it free spools and has a brake but that's all, it was sitting in a shed for at least 10 years before I bought it, I didn't get a chance to google the manufacture yet but will to nightand I'll post a link if I find 1


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Duncan, killdeers are even smarter. This one built a nest on our lawn, she built it between 2 tall roots were the lawn mower wouldn't get it. She had 4 hatch and they were around for a few weeks, unfortunately we think our lab made short work of them.
> View attachment 661080
> View attachment 661081


We used to have Killdeer when I was a kid. They would always nest in the gravel drive. We would look for them and take note not to run over them. As a kid, it was great fun chasing the hen around the yard. She would flop and flap all over, playing injured. Then when she got you far enough away, she would take off and fly back to the nest.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> We used to have Killdeer when I was a kid. They would always nest in the gravel drive. We would look for them and take note not to run over them. As a kid, it was great fun chasing the hen around the yard. She would flop and flap all over, playing injured. Then when she got you far enough away, she would take off and fly back to the nest.


There was an old closed down ski area not far from us that had a big gravel wash on top. Always a killdeer nesting somewhere on it. As a little kid I was amazed at how close it would let you get as it tried to lure you away.


----------



## rwoods

nighthunter said:


> ive never came across that style either until I bought it the other day,it's badly designed cause it's chain driven at the very front covering half the drum but I reckon it could be changed around,yeah it free spools and has a brake but that's all, it was sitting in a shed for at least 10 years before I bought it, I didn't get a chance to google the manufacture yet but will to nightand I'll post a link if I find 1



Is it possible that it was meant to pull from the tractor side? Or vertical pulling? Here is a hydraulic one with a screen on the “front” that would seem to block pulling as well except from the tractor side Or the bottom.

http://www.baumschultechnik.de/bild.php?prod_id=1398&sizex=440&sizey=605

Ron


----------



## nighthunter

rwoods said:


> Is it possible that it was meant to pull from the tractor side? Or vertical pulling?  Here is a hydraulic one with a screen on the “front” that would seem to block pulling as well except from the tractor side Or the bottom.
> 
> http://www.baumschultechnik.de/bild.php?prod_id=1398&sizex=440&sizey=605
> That could be a strong possibility that it pulls from the tractor side but I don't know as there's no cable rollers on it,would there be any advantage to it pulling from the tractor side
> Ron


----------



## rwoods

Not that I can think of for skidding. Would require some rigging on the tractor even for self recovery - with the hitch tied up what would you be using the tractor for - a loader??? I am guessing that this winch has a special purpose and skidding logs isn’t it unless there are more parts that you don’t have and that aren’t shown in the picture of the hydraulic one.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Here’s what it says in English - other than the nursery part nothing that isn’t obvious from the picture.

Winches especially for nursery use, traction 2-5 t, with mounting for the fork of a forklift or for mounting behind the tractor

Ron


----------



## rwoods

https://www.voets.nl/leveringsprogramma/vtw-speciaalbouw/vtw-lierinstallatie. Ron

VTW Winch installation

The VTW winch installation is used in the tree nursery sector and cable and pipe works. The winch installation can be driven both mechanically and hydraulically. The pulling force varies from 750 to 5000 kg.

The mechanical winch installation is mounted in the three-point linkage of the tractor and is driven by the PTO tractor. The hydraulic winch installation is available in three-point or forklift version. The three-point version is driven by the tractor hydraulics, where the system, like the mechanically driven version, is mounted in the three-point linkage of the tractor. For the lift truck version, the winch installation is mounted on the forks of the forklift truck and the installation is driven by the hydraulics of the forklift truck.

If desired, all installations can be equipped with a freewheel for rapid unreeling of the winch cable.

For more information, please contact our product specialist Jaap van Waaij,
phone 06-53321200, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## MustangMike

I think the Robins are already done down here, but sometime they go a second time. They always build under one of my decks, so I can never see the eggs, just the little heads when they pop up. Usually 3-4 each time, I think late May early June.


----------



## nighthunter

rwoods said:


> https://www.voets.nl/leveringsprogramma/vtw-speciaalbouw/vtw-lierinstallatie. Ron
> 
> VTW Winch installation
> 
> The VTW winch installation is used in the tree nursery sector and cable and pipe works. The winch installation can be driven both mechanically and hydraulically. The pulling force varies from 750 to 5000 kg.
> 
> The mechanical winch installation is mounted in the three-point linkage of the tractor and is driven by the PTO tractor. The hydraulic winch installation is available in three-point or forklift version. The three-point version is driven by the tractor hydraulics, where the system, like the mechanically driven version, is mounted in the three-point linkage of the tractor. For the lift truck version, the winch installation is mounted on the forks of the forklift truck and the installation is driven by the hydraulics of the forklift truck.
> 
> If desired, all installations can be equipped with a freewheel for rapid unreeling of the winch cable.
> 
> For more information, please contact our product specialist Jaap van Waaij,
> phone 06-53321200, e-mail [email protected]


 that wood explain it as it came from a nursery, I wonder if it wood be any good for a tree winch if it was changed around or wood it have a good enough pulling capacity


----------



## Philbert

I've seen missing fuel caps, and even missing chains on display models before, but this a bit extreme IMO . . . 




Philbert


----------



## dancan

They have a pic of that winch but that's it .
Looks like you'll have to figure it out lol


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I've seen missing fuel caps, and even missing chains on display models before, but this a bit extreme IMO . . .
> 
> View attachment 661172
> 
> 
> Philbert


Someone ran over a saw and needed parts quick....


----------



## rwoods

Just shoot Jaap van Waaij an email about the winch. I bet he’ll send you an operator’s manual. Ron


----------



## svk

It’s 4th of July and it’s 95 degrees, why not split some wood?!

Turned this pile and three smaller ones into splits today. Not exaggerating, there were probably butt and trunk sections from 40 different trees in here as these piles have been growing for 5 years and the pieces that could be split by hand have already been processed.





Not sure what “Jeresy” gloves are but they worked well


----------



## chucker

"Not sure what “Jeresy” gloves are but they worked well  ".... lol there used by people with soft hands that live in "jersey" steve !! you know like our minnesnoda mittens that keep our digits from freezing off? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> "Not sure what “Jeresy” gloves are but they worked well  ".... lol there used by people with soft hands that live in "jersey" steve !! you know like our minnesnoda mittens that keep our digits from freezing off? lol


Sorry we weren’t able to hook up last week. All of that crazy weather kind of threw me for a loop and was running around like a headless chicken for work. How was fishing?


----------



## svk

Scrounged up Five Guys burger and fries for lunch while we were splitting. 




And a lobstah roll for dinner (with a 25% off coupon!)


----------



## woodchip rookie

minnesnoda?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

oh...nvm...i get it


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Sorry we weren’t able to hook up last week. All of that crazy weather kind of threw me for a loop and was running around like a headless chicken for work. How was fishing?


fishing was not bad at first.. 29 nice walleyes for 3 full days of catching two were 21" and a single 20" the rest were in the 17" range... we stayed at the "wally Hilgenberg camp"(Minnesota Vikings player, don't know if you remember him or not...) we were also able to hook up on some nicer little football's in the 13" which we kept instead of the couple dozen smaller walleye's that went back till next year! the niece is best friends with wally's daughter as they were in the "Miss USA Pageant" in the 90's .. so made good contacts. pretty much a private lake.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> I've seen missing fuel caps, and even missing chains on display models before, but this a bit extreme IMO . . .
> 
> View attachment 661172
> 
> 
> Philbert



Out of interest, did you enquire about ass bars and chains?


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Out of interest, did you enquire about ass bars and chains?


?

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> It’s 4th of July and it’s 95 degrees, why not split some wood?!
> 
> Turned this pile and three smaller ones into splits today. Not exaggerating, there were probably butt and trunk sections from 40 different trees in here as these piles have been growing for 5 years and the pieces that could be split by hand have already been processed.
> View attachment 661228
> 
> View attachment 661227
> 
> 
> Not sure what “Jeresy” gloves are but they worked well
> View attachment 661229


Nothing wrong with splitting wood on the 4th of July...... if your in the Southern Hemisphere!


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> ?
> 
> Philbert



Well, it did say to ask about them on the sign.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> It’s 4th of July and it’s 95 degrees, why not split some wood?!
> 
> Turned this pile and three smaller ones into splits today. Not exaggerating, there were probably butt and trunk sections from 40 different trees in here as these piles have been growing for 5 years and the pieces that could be split by hand have already been processed.
> View attachment 661228
> 
> View attachment 661227
> 
> 
> Not sure what “Jeresy” gloves are but they worked well
> View attachment 661229


I like "one size fits most"


----------



## svk

RELIEF!


----------



## JustJeff

I can’t wait for it to get here. I’m welding steam piping in a boiler room at a plant and I’m suffering


----------



## James Miller

chucker said:


> fishing was not bad at first.. 29 nice walleyes for 3 full days of catching two were 21" and a single 20" the rest were in the 17" range... we stayed at the "wally Hilgenberg camp"(Minnesota Vikings player, don't know if you remember him or not...) we were also able to hook up on some nicer little football's in the 13" which we kept instead of the couple dozen smaller walleye's that went back till next year! the niece is best friends with wally's daughter as they were in the "Miss USA Pageant" in the 90's .. so made good contacts. pretty much a private lake.


I caught my first two walleye 2 years ago. One was 23 and one was 25". Kinda sad considering in the 80s project 70/lake marburg brought people from all over the east coast just to fish for eyes. Still big ones in there just not common. Watched a 36 come throw the ice the other year. Also produces monster musky with at least 1 or 2 50" plus a year coming out of the lake.


----------



## LondonNeil

No rain to speak of for about 6 weeks now... and the Azores high is stil firmly parked over the UK....long range forecasts is 2 more weeks of about 30C sunshine. this is gonna be the long hot summer to finally beat the summer of '76!


----------



## MNGuns

Lazy afternoon splitting up some blocks from an old brush pile of oak. Near all the enthusiasm I got for the day.


----------



## James Miller

Pics of the fox body I've been talking about for @chipper1 . Still working on pics of the Dart for @rarefish383 .


----------



## svk

Beautiful. I had a 93 and 87 GT 5 speed. Always wanted a cobra.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Beautiful. I had a 93 and 87 GT 5 speed. Always wanted a cobra.


Its an lx with the cobra kit on it. The massive pro charger intercooler wouldn't fit behind the stock bumper cover. There's a real 93 cobra in the garage also along with an 03 6 speed cobra.


----------



## woodchip rookie

uh...I got a 1972 VW.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> No rain to speak of for about 6 weeks now... and the Azores high is stil firmly parked over the UK....long range forecasts is 2 more weeks of about 30C sunshine. this is gonna be the long hot summer to finally beat the summer of '76!


Are manufacturers still running out of CO2 with the alarming possibility of pubs running dry?


----------



## stillhunter

stillhunter said:


> Getting started this week, 3rd load....
> 
> View attachment 661104
> 
> starting the the stack....
> View attachment 661103
> 
> gonna be a long stack....
> View attachment 661105



...I forgot to mention I found this wood on Craigslist under the "free" for sale adds one evening. A lady posted free wood and pictures of 2 large Oak trunks laying on the ground w the tops and small branches removed and hauled off. She even posted a map of her location, 5 miles from my house. I called and told her I would be there the next day after work. I got there and found she had a dozen or more large trees removed and apparently the company left these trees there. Most of the wood was off the ground making it easy to saw and quick. I could also pull my truck up to all of it as her yard was flat and just dirt, prepped to lay sod down. I also cut a 20" w/oak down and took that wood home. It was hot and I enjoyed being able to pull my truck beside the lengths of all of the sawed logs and just pick them up and toss them in the truck/ pull ahead/ repeat, not having to carry them to the truck, I got 5 loads in all.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Are manufacturers still running out of CO2 with the alarming possibility of pubs running dry?


Yep. Pubs are running dry of cider and lager, shops rationing fizzy pop. With England in the world cup quarter final on Saturday (football/soccer) pubs are missing out!


----------



## Cowboy254

I thought all pommy beer was flat anyway.


----------



## JustJeff

Yes! @svk sent his cooler weather over this way! I’m planning on taking it easy at work today and splitting tonight! 13/57 degrees this am.


----------



## svk

73 now on its way to a high of 76 today. 74 tomorrow. Low of 49 for tonight! Going to be beautiful sleeping weather!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Yep, bitters and ales are flat, scrumpy is too, but these days fizzy alcopops, ciders, and premium french/ German/ European lager of mind bending strength, or slightly more quaffable Aussie larger (Fosters) are a very large portion of the market, particularly in summer time. Even lots of our ales or stouts are kegged, needing co2 to drive them out, not casked and hand pumped, others can't even get out the brewery....co2 is used to drive them round pipes and into barrels. We are going to up the sale of wine I reckon!


----------



## James Miller

Haven't had a reason to run a saw in close to a month. But free stuff keeps following me home. The one with the tag needs a carb and the one with the broken handle has a good carb. The local stihl dealer wanted $150 to put a carb on so they scraped them both. I'll go over the carb on the complete one and if that doesn't work I'll swap the carb off the broken one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Those saws look a bit funny James


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Those saws look a bit funny James


They certainly won't buck big rounds. If I don't find a use for them I'll put them on CL for $50.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> They certainly won't buck big rounds. If I don't find a use for them I'll put them on CL for $50.


If ya get one runnin.....n it needs a home....leave me know


----------



## LondonNeil

So I chased an update on the dolmakitasachsaw. they said that 'makita tell us they will restock on 30 July, we will contact you with shipping information soon after that' pfff. Still...not had a chance to run a saw for ages anyway. I've stacked about a cord of stuff waiting processing now....need to get on the saw but wont have a chance for a while....nothing to split....all i can do is collect....I just sent a text to my tree guy.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> So I chased an update on the dolmakitasachsaw. they said that 'makita tell us they will restock on 30 July, we will contact you with shipping information soon after that' pfff. Still...not had a chance to run a saw for ages anyway. I've stacked about a cord of stuff waiting processing now....need to get on the saw but wont have a chance for a while....nothing to split....all i can do is collect....I just sent a text to my tree guy.


I'm getting the 7910 out in a few minutes to do some stumping. I'll put some picks up for you


----------



## James Miller

I think this is some kind of locust. That stump has been there 15 years still solid as a rock and cut like concrete. The rest were pine and blue spruce.


----------



## James Miller

Also took care of the burn pile today.


----------



## rarefish383

Took a family trip to "Longwood Gardens" yesterday. Pierre du Ponts Gardens. Turned out to be a beautiful day, took too many pics to start to post. Here's a couple. This one plant, they misspelled the name, but I couldn't find anyone to tell them to change it, everyone knows Filbert is spelled with a Ph, Philbert.


----------



## rarefish383

These "Water Platters" were over 5 feet across. I'll get some tree pics loaded as soon as I wake up.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 661478
> Haven't had a reason to run a saw in close to a month. But free stuff keeps following me home. The one with the tag needs a carb and the one with the broken handle has a good carb. The local stihl dealer wanted $150 to put a carb on so they scraped them both. I'll go over the carb on the complete one and if that doesn't work I'll swap the carb off the broken one.


James shoot me the part #of that carb. might have a brand new one in the shop. it was for a string trimmer but might be the same.


----------



## rarefish383

Bummed out, I took pics of the name tags on all the trees I took pics of, and for some reason, almost none of them turned out, as in, not there. I took a pic of a giant Yellow Chestnut Oak. It had leaves like a Chestnut Oak and bark like a White Oak, and said it was in the Beech family. I just did a search and it lists the Yellow Chestnut Oak as the same tree as the Chinkapin Oak. We have them in Western MD, I guess I never noticed the bark.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 661622
> I think this is some kind of locust. That stump has been there 15 years still solid as a rock and cut like concrete. The rest were pine and blue spruce.


If I ever buy another large saw, this will be the one.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Bummed out, I took pics of the name tags on all the trees I took pics of, and for some reason, almost none of them turned out, as in, not there. I took a pic of a giant Yellow Chestnut Oak. It had leaves like a Chestnut Oak and bark like a White Oak, and said it was in the Beech family. I just did a search and it lists the Yellow Chestnut Oak as the same tree as the Chinkapin Oak. We have them in Western MD, I guess I never noticed the bark.


There’s some chestnut oaks up here (NY), I guess I never looked to see what subspecies they were. Beautiful trees.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> If I ever buy another large saw, this will be the one.


I have no complaints. Haven't used it a lot but its shore to get more time when the weather cools and scrounging picks up again. Plenty of saw for anything I'll run into but still thoughts of Miller Mod Saws dance in my head.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I have no complaints. Haven't used it a lot but its shore to get more time when the weather cools and scrounging picks up again. Plenty of saw for anything I'll run into but still thoughts of Miller Mod Saws dance in my head.


When the time comes I’d have him do it up right from the start. 

My buddy wanted a new saw so we hooked him up with a muffler modded/timing advanced 50 cc Makita from Carl. It arrives in MN on Monday. He’s going to be thrilled.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> When the time comes I’d have him do it up right from the start.
> 
> My buddy wanted a new saw so we hooked him up with a muffler modded/timing advanced 50 cc Makita from Carl. It arrives in MN on Monday. He’s going to be thrilled.


I've heard Carl is the Dolmakita guy.


----------



## Cody

Little bit of scrounging as I brought some oak home from a tree trimming job, not sure what kind of oak it is but I'll post pictures of it later. Split easy so what little bit I brought home is already in the stack, kind of a sweeter smell to it. Ash and maple, and one tree I'm not sure of but it all went to the tree dump, I more I trim ash trees the more I hate them. My uncle has a dead american elm in his yard that lost a lot of branches due to some straight line winds on the fourth so I might do that as well, but I've made it clear that my 661 stays in storage until the temps drop. He also has a 40ish foot pine tree that he wants taken down. It's a nice looking, healthy tree, between the garage and another shed. He says it makes too much of a mess, I'll make a bigger one but after it's cleaned up I suppose that'll be it. This leads me to a question for all of you, as I don't deal with much coniferous trees here.

Is it better to wait until this fall/winter to cut down the pine tree, or should I just get it done. Aren't they kind of sappy either way? I bought my 193T as a tool so but I'm sure I can clean it up just fine.


----------



## JustJeff

Cut the pine first then sink it into that elm. Is what I do.


----------



## MNGuns

Latest CL score, clear cut all of it. Prolly a couple of acres there. Nibbled on it a bit this morning clearing out a trail towards the center.








Plenty hot and thick with brush. Should lay down a bit with some traffic.


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> Little bit of scrounging as I brought some oak home from a tree trimming job, not sure what kind of oak it is but I'll post pictures of it later. Split easy so what little bit I brought home is already in the stack, kind of a sweeter smell to it. Ash and maple, and one tree I'm not sure of but it all went to the tree dump, I more I trim ash trees the more I hate them. My uncle has a dead american elm in his yard that lost a lot of branches due to some straight line winds on the fourth so I might do that as well, but I've made it clear that my 661 stays in storage until the temps drop. He also has a 40ish foot pine tree that he wants taken down. It's a nice looking, healthy tree, between the garage and another shed. He says it makes too much of a mess, I'll make a bigger one but after it's cleaned up I suppose that'll be it. This leads me to a question for all of you, as I don't deal with much coniferous trees here.
> 
> Is it better to wait until this fall/winter to cut down the pine tree, or should I just get it done. Aren't they kind of sappy either way? I bought my 193T as a tool so but I'm sure I can clean it up just fine.


I'd cut it in the winter if it can wait. Less sap to deal with in the cold months. Around here if it doesn't effect us we let it fall on it's own and rot where it lands. Easiest way to stay clean dealing with pine .


----------



## JustJeff

Got up this morning and the cooler air felt like wood weather so I split. Thought maybe I’d finish it but there was more than I guessed at. The smaller pile in the foreground is a mix of willow and poplar. I have already mixed in a little with my heating wood so this will be campfire wood. Later in the day I got the ms460 out and cut some chunks too long for the splitter and noodled a couple gnarly elm rounds. Knocked the heck out of the honey do list as well so both of us are happy!


----------



## svk

Re the pine. Drop it and let it sit as long as possible before cleaning it up. I’ve been doing battle with balsams around my cabin for years. If they aren’t in the way I’ll let them sit for a full year before processing. No mess and half the needles have already fallen off.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I've heard Carl is the Dolmakita guy.


Yes he is. 

Special delivery to Minnesota today. I hooked my buddy up with @MillerModSaws for this 50cc beaut. Muffler mod and timing advance are already done.


----------



## JustJeff

We want video!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Yes he is.Special delivery to Minnesota today.


Wow! Cuts so smooth, it's like the chain isn't even there!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Side rant. My friends know I’m into saws and ask me about where to get deals. So we figure out what saw is best for them and I go to Bob or Carl for a price depending on which saw they need. I always get them a great price and pass on the dealer’s contact number and they never follow through. 

I finally started telling people I’ll only go to my sources for a price if they are absolutely serious. This buddy said yes absolutely just get the deal done. The way it should be.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Side rant. My friends know I’m into saws and ask me about where to get deals. So we figure out what saw is best for them and I go to Bob or Carl for a price depending on which saw they need. I always get them a great price and pass on the dealer’s contact number and they never follow through.
> 
> I finally started telling people I’ll only go to my sources for a price if they are absolutely serious. This buddy said yes absolutely just get the deal done. The way it should be.


Same here. I don't even bother these days. Have had a few great group buys lined up only to watch my time and goodwill with the supplier go up in smoke when it came time to get the money off those who said they were keen.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> I'd cut it in the winter if it can wait. Less sap to deal with in the cold months. Around here if it doesn't effect us we let it fall on it's own and rot where it lands. Easiest way to stay clean dealing with pine .





svk said:


> Re the pine. Drop it and let it sit as long as possible before cleaning it up. I’ve been doing battle with balsams around my cabin for years. If they aren’t in the way I’ll let them sit for a full year before processing. No mess and half the needles have already fallen off.



I'll have to take a closer look at it, main worry is the sap running through the chain/spur drive area but as I mentioned, I'm sure I can clean that out of there. I prefer not to prolong things but you guys here are smarter than I am at cutting pine.


----------



## svk

Sap is more of an inconvenience than a mechanical issue. It’s on you and it’s on your equipment. It can be cleaned but wrecks your clothing and makes the job unpleasant.


----------



## Cody

Here's the oak I brought home, haven't yet identified it but that's not really going to matter at this point. Thinking I should have brought more home but I've got enough oak, and I was more concerned with getting that tree limbed out.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Sap is more of an inconvenience than a mechanical issue. It’s on you and it’s on your equipment. It can be cleaned but wrecks your clothing and makes the job unpleasant.



Will it be that much less of an issue in the winter? If I were to cut it now will it be oozing? I've found that "Tub o Towels" stuff works rather good at cleaning, and usually wipe my saws down with that, but with the 193T being outboard it requires a little more to "take it down" to clean it good.


----------



## svk

Yes winter would be cleaner


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Here's the oak I brought home, haven't yet identified it but that's not really going to matter at this point. Thinking I should have brought more home but I've got enough oak, and I was more concerned with getting that tree limbed out.
> 
> View attachment 661787
> View attachment 661788
> View attachment 661789
> View attachment 661790


Looks like red oak


----------



## Cowboy254

MNGuns said:


> Latest CL score, clear cut all of it. Prolly a couple of acres there. Nibbled on it a bit this morning clearing out a trail towards the center.
> View attachment 661744
> View attachment 661745
> View attachment 661747
> View attachment 661748
> View attachment 661749
> View attachment 661750
> 
> 
> Plenty hot and thick with brush. Should lay down a bit with some traffic.



Let me get this right. You get to go and slay 2 acres worth of trees (not spruce)? Score! 

What's the catch? Have to pull or burn stumps? Clear brush? 

One way or another, it's gonna take a lot of pics


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 661758
> Got up this morning and the cooler air felt like wood weather so I split. Thought maybe I’d finish it but there was more than I guessed at. The smaller pile in the foreground is a mix of willow and poplar. I have already mixed in a little with my heating wood so this will be campfire wood. Later in the day I got the ms460 out and cut some chunks too long for the splitter and noodled a couple gnarly elm rounds. Knocked the heck out of the honey do list as well so both of us are happy!



That's a good looking pile! Looks like there's some stacking to do. Assuming that you're six foot tall and assuming that pic was taken from about chest height, that pile must be about 15 feet high....that's about worthy of being called Mt Nazi.


----------



## farmer steve

Can't beat delivered scrounge!!!! Dry ash and green locust. I was planning on picking this up this morning but the guys wife said she wanted it out of the yard because they were having a family get together today. It wasn't totally free. i gave the guy 2 dozen sweet corn from the market.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Can't beat delivered scrounge!!!! Dry ash and green locust. I was planning on picking this up this morning but the guys wife said she wanted it out of the yard because they were having a family get together today. It wasn't totally free. i gave the guy 2 dozen sweet corn from the market.
> View attachment 661814



Are the BTUs from 24 sweet corn as good as a trailer load of ash and locust?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yes but locust doesn't taste as good.


----------



## rarefish383

MNGuns said:


> Latest CL score, clear cut all of it. Prolly a couple of acres there. Nibbled on it a bit this morning clearing out a trail towards the center.
> View attachment 661744
> View attachment 661745
> View attachment 661747
> View attachment 661748
> View attachment 661749
> View attachment 661750
> 
> 
> Plenty hot and thick with brush. Should lay down a bit with some traffic.


Wow, that's a lot of work. I hope you don't have to clean anything up. Looks like a bunch of dead standing trees. Can you pick and choose, or do you have to start at one point and clear everything. Should have a mountain of CSS by winter!


----------



## rarefish383

This is one of the ones I lost the name tag for, and it's one of my favorites. I think the tag said something like "Notta Spruce"?


----------



## rarefish383

These guy's might get some kind of scrounging award.

















Just think, a scrounge coming from Toronto and Alaska, to PA!


----------



## svk

Is this ground based PI? I’ve only dealt with the vine version.


----------



## woodchip rookie

looks like it. It starts as a plant just like that then vines up whatever it can grab


----------



## LondonNeil

Dust off, and nuke it from orbit. it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> looks like it. It starts as a plant just like that then vines up whatever it can grab


That’s what I was thinking. The hairy vines are very easy to identify compared to other ivy and creeper. 

It’s funny because when this stuff is present it’s very thick. But it’s only in a few places on this property.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Dust off, and nuke it from orbit. it's the only way to be sure.


I treat every suspected plant like kryptonite lol. I even wash my winter clothing after every potential exposure. Knock on wood, no rash yet and I’ve been cutting here for 5 years.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thankfully we don't get it. Worst we have are stinging nettles and brambles for thorns. We leave the drop bears, crocs, sharks, nasty spiders and painful plants to the rest of the world.


----------



## svk

Back home we are pretty lucky too. Out here in NY there’s ivy, multiple thorny berry bushes, and wild roses. A few areas along the road here get so choked up with roses that I only will work out there in the winter so I can have heavy clothing for defense.


----------



## MNGuns

Cowboy254 said:


> Let me get this right. You get to go and slay 2 acres worth of trees (not spruce)? Score!
> 
> What's the catch? Have to pull or burn stumps? Clear brush?
> 
> One way or another, it's gonna take a lot of pics



In true CL fashion, there is always a bit of a catch. I dont have to mess with brush or stumps, no shares, fees, etc. but it is on a fair slope for these parts, there is a pole height power line running thru part of it (a.k.a. the best part of it), and it needs to be done in the next few weeks.

Still working out my logistics for getting it all out of there. Flop and drop is the easy part.


----------



## MNGuns

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of work. I hope you don't have to clean anything up. Looks like a bunch of dead standing trees. Can you pick and choose, or do you have to start at one point and clear everything. Should have a mountain of CSS by winter!



I can and will cherry pick it as I have a bit of a schedule to work around, but I am not against taking the standing dead as well as the live. I'll grab the stems first and then work on tops as time allows. The whole site is going to get dozed over in the future.


----------



## rarefish383

MNGuns said:


> I can and will cherry pick it as I have a bit of a schedule to work around, but I am not against taking the standing dead  as well as the live. I'll grab the stems first and then work on tops as time allows. The whole site is going to get dozed over in the future.


Sounds good. If you had to clean up all the debris it would be a deal breaker for me. Now we need weekly updates.


----------



## svk

I like the “I cut, you clean” deal as well. Usually when I do volunteer work I just do the cutting as nobody on camp is allowed to use the saw other than the director who is not real keen on running it unless necessary.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I treat every suspected plant like kryptonite lol. I even wash my winter clothing after every potential exposure. Knock on wood, no rash yet and I’ve been cutting here for 5 years.


Google. Poison Oak, Poison Ivy, Poison Sumac and Virginia Creeper. The creeper isnt poisonous but for some reason people mistake it for PI then get PI because they didn't know it was PI. They were avoiding the creeper.


----------



## woodchip rookie

And pay attention to the variations in PI leaves. They dont all look the same.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Is this ground based PI?


Yes.

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Thankfully we don't get it. Worst we have are stinging nettles and brambles for thorns. We leave the drop bears, crocs, sharks, nasty spiders and painful plants to the rest of the world.



I'm clear cutting a creek bottom that was planted with willow 100 years ago. Old, dying and huge. Stinging nettles abound. I either just ignore them and scrath the itch later or mow them down with hte chainsaw. A chainsaw makes a pretty good mower if one can stand sweeping it while bent double.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> These guy's might get some kind of scrounging award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, a scrounge coming from Toronto and Alaska, to PA!


Hate to be a negative Nancy but is there a sticker detailing the greenhouse gases belched into the atmosphere when the steel support beams they used were made? Or perhaps those beams were from a toothpaste factory too so the original pollution in their manufacture doesn't count?


----------



## Ted Jenkins

For the last six months have been trying to get USFS approval on a fuel reduction project, but new personnel at the office makes progress more challenging. Now that fire season is officially well underway cutting timber will not be easy for quite some time. In the meantime a customer calls and asks if I would be interested in removing a hand full of trees off his property. I poked around his property a little and did not see any thing worthy of noting. Then he calls back and say just look a few hundred feet down his hill side and they are noticeable. A month later I have several larger pines just under 60''. They have to be relocated into the back of one of my trucks so as to process the wood. Relocating the wood to the nearest access is proving a bit of a challenge. How does any body else move wood that has no easy access.


----------



## rarefish383

Helicopter.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Thankfully we don't get it. Worst we have are stinging nettles and brambles for thorns. We leave the drop bears, crocs, sharks, nasty spiders and painful plants to the rest of the world.


Now you see why we left Merry Old England. Boring, nothing to keep you on your toes. Just wait till you get to Kansas with all of the Lions, and Tigers and Bears, oh my.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Hate to be a negative Nancy but is there a sticker detailing the greenhouse gases belched into the atmosphere when the steel support beams they used were made? Or perhaps those beams were from a toothpaste factory too so the original pollution in their manufacture doesn't count?


We buy all of our steel offshore now.


----------



## rwoods

Winch if possible. Ron


----------



## KiwiBro

Ted Jenkins said:


> For the last six months have been trying to get USFS approval on a fuel reduction project, but new personnel at the office makes progress more challenging. Now that fire season is officially well underway cutting timber will not be easy for quite some time. In the meantime a customer calls and asks if I would be interested in removing a hand full of trees off his property. I poked around his property a little and did not see any thing worthy of noting. Then he calls back and say just look a few hundred feet down his hill side and they are noticeable. A month later I have several larger pines just under 60''. They have to be relocated into the back of one of my trucks so as to process the wood. Relocating the wood to the nearest access is proving a bit of a challenge. How does any body else move wood that has no easy access.


Better get a cable son, better get a real long one.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> We buy all of our steel offshore now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Havent scrounged in months...scroungin season has been over for me for a while. I wont have to scrounge any this winter either. Only saw I have ran in months is my little t540xp w/12"b&c...put it in the trunk of the quad and have been clearing ATV trails on my gf's property in SE Ohio. 45 acres to do whatever we want. Most of the clearing is brush though so the loppers have got the workout on this job


----------



## muddstopper

Ted Jenkins said:


> For the last six months have been trying to get USFS approval on a fuel reduction project, but new personnel at the office makes progress more challenging. Now that fire season is officially well underway cutting timber will not be easy for quite some time. In the meantime a customer calls and asks if I would be interested in removing a hand full of trees off his property. I poked around his property a little and did not see any thing worthy of noting. Then he calls back and say just look a few hundred feet down his hill side and they are noticeable. A month later I have several larger pines just under 60''. They have to be relocated into the back of one of my trucks so as to process the wood. Relocating the wood to the nearest access is proving a bit of a challenge. How does any body else move wood that has no easy access.


A lot depends on just how far away it is from access and what I have to work with. I can see a house in one pic and a powerline in another. This suggest to me that the trees are within cable lenght. For trees I can reach with a cable, I never cut them any shorter than I can pull in one piece. A 60in dia pine would be hard to pull. I use a long cable and snatch blocks hung along the route to direct the tree the direction I want them to go. Once dragged close to the truck, then I buck to size. If I have a fel, I will load on my dump trailer in log lenghts to process once I get home. Once I helped remove some trees from around a fancy house down in Ga. ouside Atlanta. Couldnt drive around or tear up the grass. We stretched cables between trees and winched the logs into the air and then trollied them out of the back yard. A mini skyline of sorts. Homeowner was impressed as the only tracks in his lawn where our foot prints. It was a slow go job, but it paid well.


----------



## dancan

Ted Jenkins said:


> For the last six months have been trying to get USFS approval on a fuel reduction project, but new personnel at the office makes progress more challenging. Now that fire season is officially well underway cutting timber will not be easy for quite some time. In the meantime a customer calls and asks if I would be interested in removing a hand full of trees off his property. I poked around his property a little and did not see any thing worthy of noting. Then he calls back and say just look a few hundred feet down his hill side and they are noticeable. A month later I have several larger pines just under 60''. They have to be relocated into the back of one of my trucks so as to process the wood. Relocating the wood to the nearest access is proving a bit of a challenge. How does any body else move wood that has no easy access.



PortaWinch at the least , tractor with a 3pt or try to set up a skyline of sorts .
Some times an IronHorse would be a nice tool .


----------



## woodchip rookie

or a quad?


----------



## dancan

And you guys thot I took the weekend off I'll bet .
Yesterday I went over to where one of my buddies had called me in the spring , they had called me again a week ago wanting to know if I wanted more ...
This time I called a friend of mime on the same road and offered it to him .
Well all went according to plan until I tried to turn around in his back yard ,,,






Rocks or muck , I found the muck 
Out came the Tirfor 














And after a bit of effort , Presto , Pick up , Isle 6 Lol










Not glorious wood , just spruce and fir but it's 2 cord that he didn't have before and only cost him some sweat equity and an ice cold beer 

Today , I almost took the day off , I did split up a milkcrate full of kindlin from some of my shorts and sharpened up a couple of saws for the next outing


----------



## KiwiBro

gratuitous trailer pǑrn


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> And you guys thot I took the weekend off I'll bet .
> Yesterday I went over to where one of my buddies had called me in the spring , they had called me again a week ago wanting to know if I wanted more ...
> This time I called a friend of mime on the same road and offered it to him .
> Well all went according to plan until I tried to turn around in his back yard ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocks or muck , I found the muck
> Out came the Tirfor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a bit of effort , Presto , Pick up , Isle 6 Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not glorious wood , just spruce and fir but it's 2 cord that he didn't have before and only cost him some sweat equity and an ice cold beer
> 
> Today , I almost took the day off , I did split up a milkcrate full of kindlin from some of my shorts and sharpened up a couple of saws for the next outing


Did you run out and buy a lotto ticket? With all that rock, the odds of hitting a "mud" bucket full of MUD, must have been about 1,000,000:1. Oh, I guess that was bad luck, never mind about the lotto ticket.


----------



## dancan

My friend that I hauled the wood to only lives 20 houses away , he was sure that it was impossible to find anything other than rock in that area lol


rarefish383 said:


> Did you run out and buy a lotto ticket? With all that rock, the odds of hitting a "mud" bucket full of MUD, must have been about 1,000,000:1. Oh, I guess that was bad luck, never mind about the lotto ticket.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Gun guys: There is evidence of bear (black?) down at my gf's land. I own a 17HMR, 243, 338LM and a Glock. At a distance in a hunting situation my 243/338 would be fine for small black bear, but I want more fiyapowa for a defense situation against bear. Carrying my 243/338 out in the woods isn't really an option and the 17HMR isnt big enuf. I carry my 9 w/me out there but I'm not sure thats enuf either. The only other option we have is her 20ga rifled deer gun. Do they make a 20ga round that would be good for that? I dont hunt deer and dont know much about deer slugs or shotgun slugs at all. Right now it has a 3-9x40 scope on it but if I set it up with a red dot sight I think it would be pretty good at closer ranges for "big game". I dont have the money for a dedicated bear gun, and would much rather stay with a long gun than a handgun. Handguns that are big enough to take bear are heavy, recoil like mad, are super loud and are expensive to buy and feed. Suggestions?


----------



## JustJeff

Bear spray. That stuff will run off anything and no sticky situations with killing a bear out of season.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Bear spray. That stuff wildgttryql run off anything and no sticky situations with killing a bear out of season.


I agree with this. Your most likely only going to get one shot with a gun before the bears on top of you. With spray you don't have to wait for a charge or other obvious sign of attack to use it. Ever been sprayed with mace or pepper spray? It sucks  but I'd try it better to know ahead of time how you'll react if some of the spray comes back on the breeze and gets you to.


----------



## husqvarna257

I would bet that Black bear in the Eastern US would rather leave ya alone unless you get between a ma and cub. I had one on my deck one night as I went out fire the grill to cook steak. I was cornered with a bear 10 ft away so I decided to scream and swear at it swinging a stick the dog had left on the deck to play with. It turned around and left, noise can be good. 
Got some good size oak trees yesterday. We had some 20" trees overhanging our dirt road the neighbors were worried might come down in the winter, blocked the road and dropped them and took the wood home.


----------



## svk

I’d much rather take my chances with one 20 ga slug than bear spray.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I’d much rather take my chances with one 20 ga slug than bear spray.


Thats what I was thinkin. I was also thinkin the first reply was written by a Canuckian. But I didnt want to start national border war or anything.


----------



## svk

I love the joke about how to tell the difference between black bear and grizzly bear scat. It tells visitors to wear bells on their clothing and carry pepper spray. 

The punchline says “black bear scat is full of berries and nuts. Grizzly bear scat is full of bells and smells like pepper”


----------



## Philbert

Cordless chainsaw . . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins

muddstopper said:


> A lot depends on just how far away it is from access and what I have to work with. I can see a house in one pic and a powerline in another. This suggest to me that the trees are within cable lenght. For trees I can reach with a cable, I never cut them any shorter than I can pull in one piece. A 60in dia pine would be hard to pull. I use a long cable and snatch blocks hung along the route to direct the tree the direction I want them to go. Once dragged close to the truck, then I buck to size. If I have a fel, I will load on my dump trailer in log lenghts to process once I get home. Once I helped remove some trees from around a fancy house down in Ga. ouside Atlanta. Couldnt drive around or tear up the grass. We stretched cables between trees and winched the logs into the air and then trollied them out of the back yard. A mini skyline of sorts. Homeowner was impressed as the only tracks in his lawn where our foot prints. It was a slow go job, but it paid well.



I was looking for any dumb ridiculous ideas that any body had heard of. My concepts are usually far off. I have plenty of winching capacity, but no place to set up any kind of landing above along the road. My experience say let gravity help. At this moment will be running all the wood down along the edge of the creek bed. I plan on stretching some hurricane fencing above the creek bed to keep the wood from actually going into the creek bed. Two layers of fencing can stop 500 lb rounds moving pretty fast. With the small logs that are near by will use them to use for a shallow retaining wall along the creek bed for a walk way. With a wheelbarrow can move 350 lbs of wood at a time. It looks like I can dump the wood just a few feet from a waiting pickup. I will post pics when they are available. This project likely will not start for a few weeks. I want to have some pics and videos of the process. Thanks


----------



## muddstopper

Well,I have killed black bear with my model 29, 44mag. One buddy killed one with a 22 mag, and I have a buddy that killed one with his hunting knife. I have had a bear grap my pants leg and almost drag my pants off. And had one chase a pack of dogs between me and my hunting buddy one night, right after he handed me a 22mag deringer, just in case I needed it.. I' have been up close and personal with bears a few times and I guarantee they are more scared of you than you are of them. Just dont get between a sow and her cubs.

That said, if I was in grizzly country, I would ditch the 44mag, which is actually a very poor round for even black bear, and go for buckshot over slugs.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Philbert said:


> View attachment 662015
> 
> 
> Cordless chainsaw . . . . . Philbert



A few years ago when I went to look at a USFS project the ranger kept telling me to check out this abandoned road for a better access. So I told my partner to drive along the main road and pick me up a half mile farther. So I grab my clipboard and camera and start walking over this old road. About ten minutes latter I am pushing my way through these bushes when one of the bushes starts pushing back. I am looking through the bushes startled seeing this brown mass of fur wondering what I am going to do. The area had been logged no sizable trees near. So I just stand there puzzled when he or she just started running down the hill moving the bushes as they went. Pepper spray seems like a good option. Thanks


----------



## JustJeff

If in the heat of the moment you shoot pepper spray at a bear and there are people or equipment in the background, it will be ok. Just saying. In bear country it’s best to make lots of noise going in and you won’t see many. If you’re bound and bent on shooting at things, a 30-30 lever is tough to beat for size, punch and manoeverability in the woods.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Well,I have killed black bear with my model 29, 44mag. One buddy killed one with a 22 mag, and I have a buddy that killed one with his hunting knife. I have had a bear grap my pants leg and almost drag my pants off. And had one chase a pack of dogs between me and my hunting buddy one night, right after he handed me a 22mag deringer, just in case I needed it.. I' have been up close and personal with bears a few times and I guarantee they are more scared of you than you are of them. Just dont get between a sow and her cubs.
> 
> That said, if I was in grizzly country, I would ditch the 44mag, which is actually a very poor round for even black bear, and go for buckshot over slugs.


Agree with everything you said except that last sentence. Slugs have significantly more stopping power on heavily constructed game than buckshot.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> gratuitous trailer pǑrn


I preferred his home made offroad logging trailer, THAT is awesome pron


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Agree with everything you said except that last sentence. Slugs have significantly more stopping power on heavily constructed game than buckshot.


On a bear, its all about penetration. I have a friend that fired 5-44mag rounds, from a ruger carbine, in the chest of a large black bear. He was so close the muzzel flash burnt the hair. The only thing that kept my friend from getting eatup by the bear was a dog jumped back in the fight. As the bear was crushing the dog in his mouth. my friend had time to load one more round in the carbine and stuck it to the bears head and pulled the trigger, killing the bear. I have seen 44mag rounds that penetrated the shoulder of a bear, but never break the bone and the bear keep running. It just depends on how much fat the bear has put on. I guess the fat acts like ballistic gell. Slugs in the body of a fat bear would have more kenetic engery, but will it stop a chargeing bear. No doubt the slug would penetrate deeply, but the question then becomes will you hit what your aiming at. Anything other than a center mass hit, might slow the charge, and you might even turn it, but a instant death is not guaranteed. Buckshot aimed at the face of a charging bear would most likey result in a hit or two in the head which would prove fatal, in the body not so much. I expect results similar to the 44mag, little penetration.. If the bear is not chargeing, then no need to even shoot at it. Dont approach it and it will probably walk away.


----------



## nighthunter

First proper scrounge of the season but some pics didn't load up


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I love the joke about how to tell the difference between black bear and grizzly bear scat. It tells visitors to wear bells on their clothing and carry pepper spray.
> 
> The punchline says “black bear scat is full of berries and nuts. Grizzly bear scat is full of bells and smells like pepper”


In the real world your more likely to be mauled and left laying by a Grizzly then become its meal. Black bears on the other hand are most likely trying to make you a meal.



muddstopper said:


> On a bear, its all about penetration. I have a friend that fired 5-44mag rounds, from a ruger carbine, in the chest of a large black bear. He was so close the muzzel flash burnt the hair. The only thing that kept my friend from getting eatup by the bear was a dog jumped back in the fight. As the bear was crushing the dog in his mouth. my friend had time to load one more round in the carbine and stuck it to the bears head and pulled the trigger, killing the bear. I have seen 44mag rounds that penetrated the shoulder of a bear, but never break the bone and the bear keep running. It just depends on how much fat the bear has put on. I guess the fat acts like ballistic gell. Slugs in the body of a fat bear would have more kenetic engery, but will it stop a chargeing bear. No doubt the slug would penetrate deeply, but the question then becomes will you hit what your aiming at. Anything other than a center mass hit, might slow the charge, and you might even turn it, but a instant death is not guaranteed. Buckshot aimed at the face of a charging bear would most likey result in a hit or two in the head which would prove fatal, in the body not so much. I expect results similar to the 44mag, little penetration.. If the bear is not chargeing, then no need to even shoot at it. Dont approach it and it will probably walk away.


Under penetration with a 44mag sounds like poor bullet choice to me. A flat tip hard cast 44 would likely go clean through your average black bear.


----------



## dancan

Chainsaw noise keep bear away , plenty of blackbear around here , never seen one while I had a chainsaw in hand lol


----------



## Cody

I would suggest just staying out of the bear's territory. Doesn't seem right that it should possibly lose it's life when in it's view, you're the threat. Having said that, first round I'm putting in is a buckhammer slug or something from Brenneke, then two loads of buckshot, and maybe a couple rounds of personal defense rounds. If it hasn't gotten the hint after the first couple shots then I suppose it put itself in that position. I'd certainly carry bear spray and maybe a cowbell though as well...

This all assuming you see the bear coming first though.


----------



## LondonNeil

IS that beech nighthunter?

I just managed a fix by collecting a car load, nothing special - prunus/cherry.


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> In the real world your more likely to be mauled and left laying by a Grizzly then become its meal. Black bears on the other hand are most likely trying to make you a meal.
> 
> Under penetration with a 44mag sounds like poor bullet choice to me. A flat tip hard cast 44 would likely go clean through your average black bear.


We found 180gr wad cutters to give the best penetration. The heavier bullets didnt perform like one would expect. I suspect not enough muzzle velocity, even when fired out of a carbine. I dont go on the big hunts anymore, but all my old hunting buddies have went to larger cartridges. 45/70, 444, even 35rem in lever action rifles. When I went to Canada and Vermont, I took a 30-06, 742rem. We dog hunted, so short rifles are preferred over the longer bolt action because of wadeing thru the brush. The largest black bears in the world have come from coastal NC. My friend I mentioned almost getting eatup by a blackbear, actually broke the world record for blackbear several years back, but then his record was broke that same day. Both bears where killed within just a few miles of each other. The record has been broken a couple times since. This was way back in the 1990's.


----------



## cantoo

Cut a load of ash Saturday with the new saw. Nice to see some things don't change. Dumped one on my bench and another tankful into my toolbox. And look at this black cherry, 64" around and 25' to the 1st branch and deep in the bush. I can't believe I've never seen it before, several other small ones around it too.


----------



## cantoo

And of course I forgot the ash pictures.


----------



## James Miller

muddstopper said:


> We found 180gr wad cutters to give the best penetration. The heavier bullets didnt perform like one would expect. I suspect not enough muzzle velocity, even when fired out of a carbine. I dont go on the big hunts anymore, but all my old hunting buddies have went to larger cartridges. 45/70, 444, even 35rem in lever action rifles. When I went to Canada and Vermont, I took a 30-06, 742rem. We dog hunted, so short rifles are preferred over the longer bolt action because of wadeing thru the brush. The largest black bears in the world have come from coastal NC. My friend I mentioned almost getting eatup by a blackbear, actually broke the world record for blackbear several years back, but then his record was broke that same day. Both bears where killed within just a few miles of each other. The record has been broken a couple times since. This was way back in the 1990's.


My brother has a 35 rem lever gun. Things a thumper in a short rifle.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> I would suggest just staying out of the bear's territory.


Stay out of 45 acres of private property because there are bears there? Sure. We will just let it sit till the end of Earth untouched.

???


----------



## moresnow

The only gun I have taken into bear country is my Marlin lever in 35 rem. Its a pounder! I have only used it in N. Minn. a few times. I never killed a bear. Not much bear threat in Iowa


----------



## svk

Bears are on the downturn in northern MN. During the low snow winters, out overabundant wolves will sniff them out in their dens and then kill and eat them.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Stay out of 45 acres of private property because there are bears there? Sure. We will just let it sit till the end of Earth untouched.
> 
> ???


My buddy has a cabin on the edge of new Germany state park in western Maryland. We've been going there since we were teens and seen a good number of bears. As close as 25 feet and never felt threatened. Just keep your eyes open and you should be fine.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Stay out of 45 acres of private property because there are bears there? Sure. We will just let it sit till the end of Earth untouched.
> 
> ???



Well, if you're going to cry about it...


----------



## MustangMike

This WE 5 of us worked like dogs, both days doing a 20' X 24' concrete floor in my hunting cabin. Just the logistics of getting all the materials up the Mtn on the 2 mi 4WD rd was a nightmare. We used 8 tons of 1/2" gravel, almost 300 gal of water, and 6 skids (252 80lb bags) of concrete.

We did the gravel, vapor barrier, 2" insulation, wire and pecks (if we ever decide to use it) on Sat, and the Concrete on Sunday, plus a trench for drainage.

We had captured 200 gal of water in barrels from the gutters, but it was not enough, had to take my Escape (no room for a truck) with the cargo basket 3/4 of a mi up an old skidding road to a swamp where we pumped water with a sump pump into buckets. Luckily, we got about 100 + gal in three trips, cause we were afraid to make a 4th trip, the ruts were getting so deep we were about to turtle the vehicle.

We had a mixer, but I could see it would not be enough, so while my brother did the trench with the Excavator, and my friend Harold, my Nephew Mechacnic Matt, and my Grand Nephew mixed with the mixer, and floated, etc, I mixed in the wheelbarrow. Could only do 1 bag for every 2 they did, but that is a 33% increase, and we started before 7am and did not finish the concrete till after 4 pm, then clean up and pack up and a 3 hour trip home.

Sat was a lot of work, but Sun we were up at 6am and I did not get home (no dinner yet) till 9:30pm. It was a long WE! But, we got it done! Also, the little excavator had to be driven separately up and down the mtn.

Now, the missing paint near the removed door frame, the Porky's climbed the door frame and started chewing. I think I'm going to have to put metal around the door frame when I put it back (it is just boarded over for now).

In the last pic is my brother, my Nephew (Mechanic Matt), my friend Harold, and my Grand Nephew Derek (21). Me, Harold and my brother are all mid 60s (within 2 years total), but we kept going pretty well, but the two younger guys worked so hard and continuously that Harold told me if he had them working with him, he could re do NYC in a week!

We had to put a moisture barrier in the floor because we were getting black mold on the inside of the roof. I was wondering why the new cabin got black mold and the old one never did, and I think I discovered the answer. We patched a small square of the roof in the old cabin with the same snow guard under the shingles as the new cabin has, and that square of the roof now also has black mold. I think the snow guard is just so effective it does not let the roof breathe.

Sat, after dark, we did get to relax a bit, and plan strategy for the next day, by a nice fire.

*Attached Files:*


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> IS that beech nighthunter?
> 
> I just managed a fix by collecting a car load, nothing special - prunus/cherry.


 yeah long,ovwrsized and heavy so I'm in for a nightmare, that cherry you have ain't to bad when dry


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 662051
> View attachment 662051
> View attachment 662053
> View attachment 662052
> First proper scrounge of the season but some pics didn't load up



Doesn't look that big until you see the last pic and see the fuel container for some perspective and you can see it's a good size trunk. Nice work.


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> yeah long,ovwrsized and heavy so I'm in for a nightmare, that cherry you have ain't to bad when dry


It looks big and crotchety, noodle time.

I find the prunus very varied. I guess in an urban area there are so many different sub species, some ornamental like those that line my street, some fruiting. Wood data base shows 12% MC density from under 0.5 to about 0.8 and only lists about 4 prunus. This one has shiny bark...I haven't burnt loads like this but what I have I've found dries poorly, think it is like birch with waterproof bark so I'll make sure to split even the small stuff.

Never had any beech yet. I bet it is good wood but that tree is going to make you work for it!


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> This WE 5 of us worked like dogs, both days doing a 20' X 24' concrete floor in my hunting cabin. Just the logistics of getting all the materials up the Mtn on the 2 mi 4WD rd was a nightmare. We used 8 tons of 1/2" gravel, almost 300 gal of water, and 6 skids (252 80lb bags) of concrete.
> 
> We did the gravel, vapor barrier, 2" insulation, wire and pecks (if we ever decide to use it) on Sat, and the Concrete on Sunday, plus a trench for drainage.
> 
> We had captured 200 gal of water in barrels from the gutters, but it was not enough, had to take my Escape (no room for a truck) with the cargo basket 3/4 of a mi up an old skidding road to a swamp where we pumped water with a sump pump into buckets. Luckily, we got about 100 + gal in three trips, cause we were afraid to make a 4th trip, the ruts were getting so deep we were about to turtle the vehicle.
> 
> We had a mixer, but I could see it would not be enough, so while my brother did the trench with the Excavator, and my friend Harold, my Nephew Mechacnic Matt, and my Grand Nephew mixed with the mixer, and floated, etc, I mixed in the wheelbarrow. Could only do 1 bag for every 2 they did, but that is a 33% increase, and we started before 7am and did not finish the concrete till after 4 pm, then clean up and pack up and a 3 hour trip home.
> 
> Sat was a lot of work, but Sun we were up at 6am and I did not get home (no dinner yet) till 9:30pm. It was a long WE! But, we got it done! Also, the little excavator had to be driven separately up and down the mtn.
> 
> Now, the missing paint near the removed door frame, the Porky's climbed the door frame and started chewing. I think I'm going to have to put metal around the door frame when I put it back (it is just boarded over for now).
> 
> In the last pic is my brother, my Nephew (Mechanic Matt), my friend Harold, and my Grand Nephew Derek (21). Me, Harold and my brother are all mid 60s (within 2 years total), but we kept going pretty well, but the two younger guys worked so hard and continuously that Harold told me if he had them working with him, he could re do NYC in a week!
> 
> We had to put a moisture barrier in the floor because we were getting black mold on the inside of the roof. I was wondering why the new cabin got black mold and the old one never did, and I think I discovered the answer. We patched a small square of the roof in the old cabin with the same snow guard under the shingles as the new cabin has, and that square of the roof now also has black mold. I think the snow guard is just so effective it does not let the roof breathe.
> 
> Sat, after dark, we did get to relax a bit, and plan strategy for the next day, by a nice fire.
> 
> *Attached Files:*


 I mixed concrete in a big plasti tub to pour my firepit patio. We used those little paver molds to give it the rock look.. Best tool for mixing the concrete I found was a sheet rock paddle in a cordless drill. the dewalt drill worked well, just keep a bunch of extra batteries on hand. Once you figure out the right amount of water to add to the mix, just fill the tub with water start mixing and have some one pour in the cement. I think it worked faster than mixing in a mixer. I tried the mixing paddle in a wheelbarrow, but the paddles would sling the concrete everywhere. A deep tub worked out really well.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> It looks big and crotchety, noodle time.
> 
> I find the prunus very varied. I guess in an urban area there are so many different sub species, some ornamental like those that line my street, some fruiting. Wood data base shows 12% MC density from under 0.5 to about 0.8 and only lists about 4 prunus. This one has shiny bark...I haven't burnt loads like this but what I have I've found dries poorly, think it is like birch with waterproof bark so I'll make sure to split even the small stuff.
> 
> Never had any beech yet. I bet it is good wood but that tree is going to make you work for it!


It's a old tree and is damn near impossible to split by hand to split by hand lucky enough there is a good 20' foot or so from the bottom without any knots


----------



## svk

Very impressive Mike!


----------



## svk

We got back to MN late last night. Almost 6” of rain in the gauge over the past 10 days since we left. A couple of big washouts in our road but we were able to navigate over them. 

It was funny that of the two trees that I lost, which were both canker damaged aspen, one of them fell right on the the saw horse!





Lillies from my MIL are just past full bloom


----------



## 92utownxh

Yes, I'll get pictures later. I think this is the first time I've posted on this thread. Anyway, I mostly just cut on our property and always have tons of wood. An opportunity presented itself that is amazing and a huge blessing. I've been a bit behind on getting wood brought up, and we owe our midwife about 3.5 cords. (Yes, trading firewood as part of the birth of our next boy. We did with the last one too. Also pork and some work. Works out great.) I talked to a big local tree service about getting some wood. He had posted on facebook about looking for people to get it. He used to work for the city where I do and knows where my office is downtown. He calls or texts me the address where the wood is and I have a couple days to get it. It's all cut to length and I just back right up to where it is. So far it's all been within 5 minutes of work. In 5 days I've gotten 6+ pickup truck loads of wood. I have wood sitting in the truck right now. I was walking back from lunch with my wife and kids, and he texts me again. More hard maple a few minutes away! I know it helps him out and it sure helps me out a ton too! I need to work at home this evening, but may have to get wood while I can.


----------



## svk

50 yards past my driveway this is over the road. 




Boys and I will be out with the grub hoe and shovels to fix this one. About 18” deep.


----------



## nighthunter

Finally got a load home, they were heavier than I thought so had to take less than expected but that just means another journey, that's my 462 with a 20" on some of the blocks


----------



## LondonNeil

sweet. big wood looks good!


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> sweet. big wood looks good!


Neil got this for the 660 build so I shouldn't be missing anything now but stihl waiting about 2 weeks now for the local dealer to get a case gasket as there is none in the country and it has to be specially ordered from Germany  It's frustrating waiting around at the moment for parts also got new bearings and seals
​


----------



## LondonNeil

Base gasket...Mike won't like that, main bearings and seals...and wow, did it really need that many fasteners!? parcel force really did do a number on it whn they sent it to me then (well, the small stuff wasn't well packaged when i got it) Ohh yeah...chain tensioner..I'd worked out that was missing but forgotten, sorry. I told you about the bar nuts but ..blimey that looks like every fastener was missing, have you just bought the entire set!?


----------



## al-k

see them at the bird feeders a couple times a year.


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> Neil got this for the 660 build so I shouldn't be missing anything . . .


Love how the parts box is labeled.

Philbert


----------



## MNGuns

Pics from my clear cut. Hard to see what all on the ground. Tomorrow is skid and stack day with the tractor in preparation for the truck to haul out. Drop a nice one at the end of the day 40' to the branch.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> sweet. big wood looks good!


that's what she said!!!


----------



## rarefish383

Well, I guess LondonNeil is going to call me on my old statement, "I don't buy little ickle saws. My goal is 70CC or bigger". He remembered I bought an MS170 last year. Then I bought 3 little Homelites a couple months ago. Last week I found a sweet running Poulan 25. Now, today I bought a brand new Poulan Pro 5020 for $60 and an old Homelite XL12 for $18. The XL12 runs so good I put a video in the "You Suck" thread. While it's hot out, I've switched from scrounging wood, to scrounging saws.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> This WE 5 of us worked like dogs, both days doing a 20' X 24' concrete floor in my hunting cabin. Just the logistics of getting all the materials up the Mtn on the 2 mi 4WD rd was a nightmare. We used 8 tons of 1/2" gravel, almost 300 gal of water, and 6 skids (252 80lb bags) of concrete.
> 
> We did the gravel, vapor barrier, 2" insulation, wire and pecks (if we ever decide to use it) on Sat, and the Concrete on Sunday, plus a trench for drainage.
> 
> We had captured 200 gal of water in barrels from the gutters, but it was not enough, had to take my Escape (no room for a truck) with the cargo basket 3/4 of a mi up an old skidding road to a swamp where we pumped water with a sump pump into buckets. Luckily, we got about 100 + gal in three trips, cause we were afraid to make a 4th trip, the ruts were getting so deep we were about to turtle the vehicle.
> 
> We had a mixer, but I could see it would not be enough, so while my brother did the trench with the Excavator, and my friend Harold, my Nephew Mechacnic Matt, and my Grand Nephew mixed with the mixer, and floated, etc, I mixed in the wheelbarrow. Could only do 1 bag for every 2 they did, but that is a 33% increase, and we started before 7am and did not finish the concrete till after 4 pm, then clean up and pack up and a 3 hour trip home.
> 
> Sat was a lot of work, but Sun we were up at 6am and I did not get home (no dinner yet) till 9:30pm. It was a long WE! But, we got it done! Also, the little excavator had to be driven separately up and down the mtn.
> 
> Now, the missing paint near the removed door frame, the Porky's climbed the door frame and started chewing. I think I'm going to have to put metal around the door frame when I put it back (it is just boarded over for now).
> 
> In the last pic is my brother, my Nephew (Mechanic Matt), my friend Harold, and my Grand Nephew Derek (21). Me, Harold and my brother are all mid 60s (within 2 years total), but we kept going pretty well, but the two younger guys worked so hard and continuously that Harold told me if he had them working with him, he could re do NYC in a week!
> 
> We had to put a moisture barrier in the floor because we were getting black mold on the inside of the roof. I was wondering why the new cabin got black mold and the old one never did, and I think I discovered the answer. We patched a small square of the roof in the old cabin with the same snow guard under the shingles as the new cabin has, and that square of the roof now also has black mold. I think the snow guard is just so effective it does not let the roof breathe.
> 
> Sat, after dark, we did get to relax a bit, and plan strategy for the next day, by a nice fire.



Dang nice work fellas!



svk said:


> We got back to MN late last night. Almost 6” of rain in the gauge over the past 10 days since we left. A couple of big washouts in our road but we were able to navigate over them.
> 
> It was funny that of the two trees that I lost, which were both canker damaged aspen, one of them fell right on the the saw horse!



I can't remember exactly where you're at in MN but we've been getting a ton of rain here, and in Redwood where my mom grew up they've gotten a ton of rain too. If you're familiar with Ramsey Falls at all, we've seen videos of it and it's crazy.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Dang nice work fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember exactly where you're at in MN but we've been getting a ton of rain here, and in Redwood where my mom grew up they've gotten a ton of rain too. If you're familiar with Ramsey Falls at all, we've seen videos of it and it's crazy.


I’m not far from the Canadian border. 50 miles to International Falls. About 20 from the border as the crow flies.


----------



## svk

Well I guess I was lucky that my main entry was open. There are at least 40 trees down within a 200 yard radius of my cabin. Unfortunately the largest aspen I’ve ever personally seen (about 36” dbh) is amongst them. Fortunately that one fell away from the road. From what I can tell there must have been a derecho (extreme straight line winds) from the south/southwest as all of the trees are laid down facing northeast. 

Unfortunately most of them are aspen so I guess they’ll end up as fire pit wood. Two big birch that I’ll try to skid out to the road to buck up. 

The big tree





This one fell parallel to my second driveway 



A domino series took at least 8 trees down but luckily only two of them are over the road. 



Another mess a short distance from the trail 


A widow maker of sorts, an aspen limb stuck in a balsam tree hanging over the road


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> There are at least 40 trees down within a 200 yard radius of my cabin. Unfortunately the largest


 You got a saw that you can cut that stuff with? 

Seriously, I would come up and help you, but I am homebound for the next week or so. 

Philbert


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> You got a saw that you can cut that stuff with?
> 
> Seriously, I would come up and help you, but I am homebound for the next week or so.
> 
> Philbert


if you can get away philbert, I will hook up with you and get the job done again for steve!! if he wants and needs help!


----------



## KiwiBro

One of the amusing differences in local meanings is in the term "hook up". Here, it means something else and I must admit to chuckling every time I read of you manly chainsaw men hooking up with each other.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Base gasket...Mike won't like that, main bearings and seals...and wow, did it really need that many fasteners!? parcel force really did do a number on it whn they sent it to me then (well, the small stuff wasn't well packaged when i got it) Ohh yeah...chain tensioner..I'd worked out that was missing but forgotten, sorry. I told you about the bar nuts but ..blimey that looks like every fastener was missing, have you just bought the entire set!?


 I bought them on fleebay, they where cheap so I bought it just in case I need anything so as not to delay anymore


----------



## LondonNeil

Ahhh good find then!


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> One of the amusing differences in local meanings is in the term "hook up". Here, it means something else and I must admit to chuckling every time I read of you manly chainsaw men hooking up with each other.


It's a multi-meaning term here


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> One of the amusing differences in local meanings is in the term "hook up". Here, it means something else and I must admit to chuckling every time I read of you manly chainsaw men hooking up with each other.


Yeah, it's funny how words and terms change with time. Gay used to mean happy, and "hook up" meant get together. Now Gay means, well you know what it means, and hook up, around here, means the same thing you think it means. So, kinda makes me wonder too?


----------



## abbott295

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay!


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> One of the amusing differences in local meanings is in the term "hook up". Here, it means something else and I must admit to chuckling every time I read of you manly chainsaw men hooking up with each other.


There are two meanings here. For example “Hey dude, lets hook up Saturday and go fishing”
Or
“I heard John and Sarah hooked up after the party”
I quit using the term because when I go fishing, I want to fish, not worry about who’s worms are going in who’s tackle box! Lol!


----------



## chucker

KiwiBro said:


> One of the amusing differences in local meanings is in the term "hook up". Here, it means something else and I must admit to chuckling every time I read of you manly chainsaw men hooking up with each other.


 ?? lol …… speaking of strange, the wording from british/aussie down under, has always made me shudder at the phrase of "mate or matey" listening to two blokes ???? lol its a strange world out there.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> There are two meanings here. For example “Hey dude, lets hook up Saturday and go fishing”
> Or
> “I heard John and Sarah hooked up after the party”
> I quit using the term because when I go fishing, I want to fish, not worry about who’s worms are going in who’s tackle box! Lol!


Same here. Also meaning a successful deal, usually for drugs but could be something else. "Bob had a change in plans, so he hooked us up with some great hockey tickets for tonight's game."


----------



## woodchip rookie

primer question...my gf has a trimmer & she bought the brush head for it. It developed fuel line/primer bulb issues. Does the primer pressurize the tank or does the primer just push fuel toward the carb then draw fuel from the tank when you let off the bulb? I want to put new lines on it & bypass the bulb.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You got a saw that you can cut that stuff with?
> 
> Seriously, I would come up and help you, but I am homebound for the next week or so.
> 
> Philbert


You are always welcome to come up as time allows. If you brought your fleet of battery saws and I brought a couple buddies over you probably could sell a few of those units as people have been asking me about which ones are best.

Most of the trees pictured except for the ones next to the road will rot before I get to them......between the tops piles behind the cabin (both hard wood and drive-to aspen) and yard trees that need to go I am pretty much set for the next two to three years. I may tip over that monster tree to eliminate the chance that the broken part comes down on top of someone unexpectedly as decay sets in. But I am in no rush as I will need to eat away at it from the crown until the hanging part is suspended and then I can dump the rest over. I know it is full of core rot so despite it's large size there is not much there and not worth humping hollow rounds through the woods.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> primer question...my gf has a trimmer & she bought the brush head for it. It developed fuel line/primer bulb issues. Does the primer pressurize the tank or does the primer just push fuel toward the carb then draw fuel from the tank when you let off the bulb? I want to put new lines on it & bypass the bulb.


So technically those are actually a purge bulb and not a primer bulb. A purge removes air from the system versus a primer actually shoots fuel into the intake. Primers are usually only used on larger engines like an outboard or snowmobile. If you bypass the purge it may be a little tougher to start but absolutely can be done. As long as the purge bulb is not cracked I would just suggest to replace the lines.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ?? lol …… speaking of strange, the wording from british/aussie down under, has always made me shudder at the phrase of "mate or matey" listening to two blokes ???? lol its a strange world out there.


I always thought it was funny that "Proper English" of course came from England but the average englishman has dozens of slang words in their vocabulary and most of them do not actually pronounce words properly. Such as names that end with an "a" they pronounce with "er" Amanda is pronounced Amander.....I am lost lol. They call sausages "bangers" which is pretty darn funny if you think about it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> So technically those are actually a purge bulb and not a primer bulb. A purge removes air from the system versus a primer actually shoots fuel into the intake. Primers are usually only used on larger engines like an outboard or snowmobile. If you bypass the purge it may be a little tougher to start but absolutely can be done. As long as the purge bulb is not cracked I would just suggest to replace the lines.


There are 2 lines going to the tank. I'll have to see where they go. So just take the line from the tank that goes to the bulb and make it go strait to wherever it goes? I assume the carb? Then replace the other line exactly where it goes?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> There are 2 lines going to the tank. I'll have to see where they go. So just take the line from the tank that goes to the bulb and make it go strait to wherever it goes? I assume the carb? Then replace the other line exactly where it goes?


Hopefully I type this to make sense.

If you are bypassing the purge, you need to figure out which line pulls fuel from the tank and connect that directly to the carb. The "return" lines for the remainder of the purge circuit need to be plugged.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I always thought it was funny that "Proper English" of course came from England but the average englishman has dozens of slang words in their vocabulary and most of them do not actually pronounce words properly. Such as names that end with an "a" they pronounce with "er" Amanda is pronounced Amander.....I am lost lol. They call sausages "bangers" which is pretty darn funny if you think about it.


so properly correct! and it is funny.... lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Hopefully I type this to make sense.
> 
> If you are bypassing the purge, you need to figure out which line pulls fuel from the tank and connect that directly to the carb. The "return" lines for the remainder of the purge circuit need to be plugged.


now i really dont know. I will look.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> now i really dont know. I will look.


One line coming from the tank will be the "pickup" and usually have a small filter at the end of it. This is the important line that needs to go to the carb. The other one just dumps excess fuel from the purge back into the tank. This one can either be left or plugged.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> primer question...my gf has a trimmer & she bought the brush head for it. It developed fuel line/primer bulb issues. Does the primer pressurize the tank or does the primer just push fuel toward the carb then draw fuel from the tank when you let off the bulb? I want to put new lines on it & bypass the bulb.


I agree with SVK keep the primer if you can. It's not hurting anything and running new lines isn't any more difficult with it there. Why do you want to bypass it?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Because its dry rotted/cracked and it's on a Troy Built. Getting that part might be tough since its not a Husky or Stihl. And I dont want another fail point.


----------



## LondonNeil

Accents and pronouncing ions vary, that's good, we don't all sound like Queen Liz!


----------



## LondonNeil

Excuse the typing... Extra time just starting....hic.


----------



## svk

Well i stopped at home at picked up the axe from my great grandparents that I had restored last summer. Going to do a little “chopping tool shootout” later on the logs that are laid over the road at the cabin.


----------



## LondonNeil

Carp.

But well played Croatia.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Carp.
> 
> But well played Croatia.


Well played England too. Semis of the world cup is no mean feat.


----------



## James Miller

Should be able to get a primer bulb for it anywhere even Walmart might have one. I took one off a troybuilt to get my srm 225 running.


----------



## LondonNeil

As a Spurs fan I'm particularly proud.
12 players represented their county at the world cup, rose, dier, trippier, Dele, Kane, loris, alderwireld, vertogongen, dembele, eriksen, son, sanchez. Only son went home from round 1. Erik and Sanchez from round 2, all 9 remaining progressed through the quarters to semis. Our captain, and captain of his country, Hugo Loris, makes Sundays final (along with ex-spur corluka, and the world's greatest footballer and ex-spur, modric). They played well, and as young men they have a great future. Come on England! Come on England! #threelions!


----------



## svk

Any guesses on which axe performed the best?


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Well played England too. Semis of the world cup is no mean feat.


I hadn’t followed the WC very closely. I know the US better get serious is the want to compete with the big boys though, maybe they will actually qualify next time. I was of course rooting for England and things progressed. I guess I’d put my support behind Croatia, never cared for France in any aspect.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Any guesses on which axe performed the best?
> 
> View attachment 662436


From top to bottom....#1 or #5


----------



## LondonNeil

splitting or chopping?

fiskars will always do well.

#2 above it will throw bigger chips, weightier and longer handle. but harder to work for long

#3 Jersey, accurate for longer
#4 boys axe, go all day, winner
#5, bit like #2 but not so good


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> I hadn’t followed the WC very closely. I know the US better get serious is the want to compete with the big boys though, maybe they will actually qualify next time. I was of course rooting for England and things progressed. I guess I’d put my support behind Croatia, never cared for France in any aspect.



you guys just play different sports, and given the cash in NFL and NBA that isn't going to change. 

Yeah well we don't like the French much....goes back to Napoleon....no..it goes back a lot further tbh.


----------



## MNGuns

Spent the afternoon pulling logs out of the woods, down the hill, and stacked on the landing. Got this load of smalls on the truck and brought home. Got another stack of bigger 20' sticks sitting there and plenty left to cut. Man it was a hot one, sweat from places a man just shouldn't sweat.


----------



## panolo

You guys and your fancy Oak


----------



## dancan

panolo said:


> You guys and your fancy Oak



Exactly , Oak , shmoak ...



Lol


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> You guys and your fancy Oak



Clear cut, it all gonna go. Mostly oak, some cherry and a bit of wonder wood


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Any guesses on which axe performed the best?
> 
> View attachment 662436


#5, of course.


----------



## svk

To clarify, as a chopping tool. No splitting today


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Any guesses on which axe performed the best?
> 
> View attachment 662436


For chopping the Alder you have up there, I'd use #1 from the top, or #2 from the bottom. Widest bit and longest handle. Assuming they are sharp.


----------



## dancan

I had talked to the Makita rep after I had found and bought that cordless Kita saw , asked him for a fair price on a set of 5Ah batteries , he stopped in Monday , handed me a new pair of 6Ah batteries , I'm thinking "Well chit , there goes 300 Cnd Pesos if I'm lucky  " .
He looks at me and sez "Remember these when I bring the wife's van in for service ."

I think that qualifies as a scrounge doesn't it lol


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> For chopping the Alder you have up there, I'd use #1 from the top, or #2 from the bottom. Widest bit and longest handle. Assuming they are sharp.


No alder but lots of aspen


----------



## James Miller

If I had to chop with an axe I'd rather have the old craftsman that sits in the corner then my fiskars.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 661406
> View attachment 661407
> View attachment 661408
> Pics of the fox body I've been talking about for @chipper1 . Still working on pics of the Dart for @rarefish383 .


Looks sweet James.
I just saw one, it was probably the same day you posted this one, I almost followed the guy into the gas station for a couple pictures, but I was in a hurry.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Cowboy254

MNGuns said:


> Man it was a hot one, sweat from places a man just shouldn't sweat.View attachment 662474
> View attachment 662475



Fascinating! And disturbing. I'm trying to guess what those places might be. The eyeballs? Fingernails? 

Not sure how many more places I want to think about.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I hadn’t followed the WC very closely. I know the US better get serious is the want to compete with the big boys though, maybe they will actually qualify next time. I was of course rooting for England and things progressed. I guess I’d put my support behind Croatia, never cared for France in any aspect.


Well said.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Fascinating! And disturbing. I'm trying to guess what those places might be. The eyeballs? Fingernails?
> 
> Not sure how many more places I want to think about.


Ya just had to go there, didn'tcha?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks sweet James.
> I just saw one, it was probably the same day you posted this one, I almost followed the guy into the gas station for a couple pictures, but I was in a hurry.
> Thanks for the pictures.


Figured ivan been talking about that car since I joined about time I got some pics to go with the stories.


----------



## Jeffkrib

When the American women says to the Aussie guys “I just went for a bike ride but geez my fannys sore” and the Aussie guy said in return “we’re going down to the beach in our thongs”.
Eye brows were raised from both party’s.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Ya just had to go there, didn'tcha?



Well, I am a health care professional.


----------



## Cowboy254

Two big chunks of scrounged blue gum, about 15kgs (33 pounds) each in the heater at 8.30pm = nice and warm in the morning.




I can remember the tree it came from, it was the first tree I dropped with Limby a couple of years ago, good times. 




This wood has less ash in it than a monster blue gum I cut that was in more exposed territory, it really isn't bad from an ash perspective (as far as blue gum goes at any rate). Can't knock the BTUs though. Very good for overnight burning.


----------



## abbott295

Joe, I saw this on craigslist and thought of you.
 
* Alaskan Chainsaw mill - $350 (Griffin) *

image 1 of 3













© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

For sale a Alaskan chainsaw mill, Will cut 1/2 inch to 12 inch by 42 inches wide. Engine was running when placed in storage 30 years ago, i am not able to try to start now. Just trying to sell the mill, if engine will run then great to who buys. Comes with 2 extra bars and chains,one is 36 inch the other looks to be a 24 or 28 inch bar. Chains look new.Have manual and parts list to go with the saw.
Saw is a Homelite XP 1100, 100 cc.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> No alder but lots of aspen


OOPS, that's what my mind was thinking, but my fingers took control, and wrote something else.


----------



## Cowboy254

abbott295 said:


> Joe, I saw this on craigslist and thought of you.
> 
> * Alaskan Chainsaw mill - $350 (Griffin) *
> 
> image 1 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> For sale a Alaskan chainsaw mill, Will cut 1/2 inch to 12 inch by 42 inches wide. Engine was running when placed in storage 30 years ago, i am not able to try to start now. Just trying to sell the mill, if engine will run then great to who buys. Comes with 2 extra bars and chains,one is 36 inch the other looks to be a 24 or 28 inch bar. Chains look new.Have manual and parts list to go with the saw.
> *Saw is a Homelite XP 1100, 100 cc.*



Ahh, the magic words.


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Joe, I saw this on craigslist and thought of you.
> 
> * Alaskan Chainsaw mill - $350 (Griffin) *
> 
> image 1 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> For sale a Alaskan chainsaw mill, Will cut 1/2 inch to 12 inch by 42 inches wide. Engine was running when placed in storage 30 years ago, i am not able to try to start now. Just trying to sell the mill, if engine will run then great to who buys. Comes with 2 extra bars and chains,one is 36 inch the other looks to be a 24 or 28 inch bar. Chains look new.Have manual and parts list to go with the saw.
> Saw is a Homelite XP 1100, 100 cc.


Wow, I'd love that XP1100, little too far for me to drive though. If he had a 60" bar, I might change my mind.


----------



## rarefish383

Looking at the old milling saw, I stopped in the shop I bought my dump trailer from, they are a Stihl dealer now, so I asked for a price on a 36" 3/8 .050 chain for my mill. He said $60. That's a little cheaper than the Southern States that is a Stihl dealer also. Then he said we have a buy one get one one policy here. So, I got two 36" 115 DL chains for $62.96. A couple weeks ago the SS charged $34 for a little chain for my MS170. I know where I'm getting my chains now.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Two big chunks of scrounged blue gum, about 15kgs (33 pounds) each in the heater at 8.30pm = nice and warm in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 662536
> 
> 
> I can remember the tree it came from, it was the first tree I dropped with Limby a couple of years ago, good times.
> 
> View attachment 662537
> 
> 
> This wood has less ash in it than a monster blue gum I cut that was in more exposed territory, it really isn't bad from an ash perspective (as far as blue gum goes at any rate). Can't knock the BTUs though. Very good for overnight burning.


Yep that’s what I’m pretty much doing every night now, on the milder nights I put them across the other way as it’s a slower burn. I’ve got a little yard stick marked up with width, depth and height of the fire box. The overnight stuff I’m burning now went through the yard stick splitting process two years ago. It’s a delight to have two monster logs which only just fit in the fire place, pretty much load the fire twice in a 24hr period.
The weather man was saying on the news last night that yesterday (11th of July) is statistically the coldest day in southern Australia so statistically it will get hotter from here on. Loving the cool winter even love the ride to work on the pushy on the frosty mornings.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Looking at the old milling saw, I stopped in the shop I bought my dump trailer from, they are a Stihl dealer now, so I asked for a price on a 36" 3/8 .050 chain for my mill. He said $60. That's a little cheaper than the Southern States that is a Stihl dealer also. Then he said we have a buy one get one one policy here. So, I got two 36" 115 DL chains for $62.96. A couple weeks ago the SS charged $34 for a little chain for my MS170. I know where I'm getting my chains now.


34 bucks for a low profile chain?!!! Did I read that wrong? I thought $19 was high at the Stihl dealer by my aunts house!


----------



## svk

Storm rolled in about 1 AM. Closest lighting strike I’ve ever experienced a few minutes later. It was behind the house so I didn’t see the hit from my bedroom window but it was CLOSE. Going to grab a cup of coffee and take a walk in a minute to see if I can find the struck tree. 

We’ve had well over 4” of rain in the past 24 hours. 6” in the prior ten days and well over a foot in June. No forest fire risk here anyhow.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> 34 bucks for a low profile chain?!!! Did I read that wrong? I thought $19 was high at the Stihl dealer by my aunts house!


I forgot, I also got a 5 gallon bottle of mix, so that might have been about $8, and a quart of bar oil. So it wasn't as bad as I thought. But, I just went out to move my truck so I could mow the lawn, and the cap came off the bar oil. At least my bed liner is all shiny.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Two big chunks of scrounged blue gum, about 15kgs (33 pounds) each in the heater at 8.30pm = nice and warm in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 662536
> 
> 
> I can remember the tree it came from, it was the first tree I dropped with Limby a couple of years ago, good times.
> 
> View attachment 662537
> 
> 
> This wood has less ash in it than a monster blue gum I cut that was in more exposed territory, it really isn't bad from an ash perspective (as far as blue gum goes at any rate). Can't knock the BTUs though. Very good for overnight burning.


Nice score Cowboy, hard to beat the heat of a good dense gum. What part of Vic are you located?


----------



## svk

Heard from a friend that the county highway to my house washed out AGAIN last night. I’m 38 and the house has been in the family since 1973. Road has never washed out in that time but it’s washed out twice in the past month!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> . . . it’s washed out twice in the past month!


It's gonna be a _really_ clean road!

Philbert


----------



## 92utownxh

Speaking of lightening strikes, I've been way too close a few times. The first time was in high school. I was in the passenger seat of a friends '79 F150 4x4 heading home from the county fair. The lightening struck the guardrail right next to me. Sparks flew out over the hood, and our ears were ringing. Scared us! The other time I was in the garage working on a truck. The storm blew up and I just stayed in the garage, door open. The lightening hit a tree right next to the garage. Sent slivers of wood shooting into the ground.


----------



## chipper1

92utownxh said:


> Speaking of lightening strikes, I've been way too close a few times. The first time was in high school. I was in the passenger seat of a friends '79 F150 4x4 heading home from the county fair. The lightening struck the guardrail right next to me. Sparks flew out over the hood, and our ears were ringing. Scared us! The other time I was in the garage working on a truck. The storm blew up and I just stayed in the garage, door open. The lightening hit a tree right next to the garage. Sent slivers of wood shooting into the ground.


Scary stuff.
The closest I was was driving too, heading to the east coast to make a delivery and lightening struck a billboard sign which was quite close to the road, I had a lightening bolt etched in my right eye like the flash from a camera until I was almost out of Pennsylvania and it happened south of Lansing Michigan .
It was a very hard drive and it was high dollar expedited freight to a GM plant so it couldn't stop lol.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> 34 bucks for a low profile chain?!!! Did I read that wrong? I thought $19 was high at the Stihl dealer by my aunts house!



That's what makes me really like the Archer chain for the smaller saws, $12 a loop. They don't cut quite as smooth but that's because they're a bit more aggressive out of the box, much faster cutting. 



svk said:


> Storm rolled in about 1 AM. Closest lighting strike I’ve ever experienced a few minutes later. It was behind the house so I didn’t see the hit from my bedroom window but it was CLOSE. Going to grab a cup of coffee and take a walk in a minute to see if I can find the struck tree.
> 
> We’ve had well over 4” of rain in the past 24 hours. 6” in the prior ten days and well over a foot in June. No forest fire risk here anyhow.





92utownxh said:


> Speaking of lightening strikes, I've been way too close a few times. The first time was in high school. I was in the passenger seat of a friends '79 F150 4x4 heading home from the county fair. The lightening struck the guardrail right next to me. Sparks flew out over the hood, and our ears were ringing. Scared us! The other time I was in the garage working on a truck. The storm blew up and I just stayed in the garage, door open. The lightening hit a tree right next to the garage. Sent slivers of wood shooting into the ground.



We've had some close ones while in the house, 200-250 yards maybe. The closest one ever though was while I was hauling a skid loader back, trying to beat the rain to unload it and was driving down the gravel road. It hit somewhere in the field and I remember feeling it at about the same time I saw it, there was no time in between it crackling either. I don't know what caused my hair to stand up, but it was something.


----------



## svk

I had a pretty close one at a campground up in NY a few years ago too. We were walking on a road within the campground and a storm was coming but not actually close. Lighting zapped a big white pine in the woods not far from us. We made quick tracks back to the car after that!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had a pretty close one at a campground up in NY a few years ago too. We were walking on a road within the campground and a storm was coming but not actually close. Lighting zapped a big white pine in the woods not far from us. We made quick tracks back to the car after that for our saws!


Fixed it Steve .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, I guess LondonNeil is going to call me on my old statement, "I don't buy little ickle saws. My goal is 70CC or bigger". He remembered I bought an MS170 last year. Then I bought 3 little Homelites a couple months ago. Last week I found a sweet running Poulan 25. Now, today I bought a brand new Poulan Pro 5020 for $60 and an old Homelite XL12 for $18. The XL12 runs so good I put a video in the "You Suck" thread. While it's hot out, I've switched from scrounging wood, to scrounging saws.


Your getting old buying all those small saws lol.
This one was "almost" taken down by me yesterday with a little echo top handle in the picture, I had to make the back cut a little deeper.
Dropped it onto the trailer and hauled to the road to be chipped .
I filled that trailer 6 times just pruning trees at the inlaws and taking down the big Christmas tree.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it Steve .


Lol that was 2011 during my hiatus from AS!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lol that was 2011 during my hiatus from AS!


We'll let it slide this time .


----------



## rarefish383

Lightning struck my chimney right after we built the house. My wife came running in the kitchen screaming. I said , don't worry, the house is grounded. She said , "aren't you afraid the house is one fire?". I said, "No not worried". My daughter was still using a booster chair at the table. I said, "Jen, you worried?". She shook her head no. Told the wife I'd check it out after lunch. It did blow out every electrical appliance in the house, and when I went outside, there was a great big chunk of my chimney sitting in the front seat of my brand new car.


----------



## rarefish383

Yes, it went through the windshield.


----------



## dancan

When I was 5 or 6 years old during a hot summer rain , me and my brothers musta been driving my mother bonkers, she made us put our bathing suits and go out and play in the rain saying that "Chit doesn't melt in the rain so get out there ! " .
While we were having fun a bolt of lightning struck a transformer about 100 yards from the house, what a great fireworks show for us , while we were watching the show several more claps of thunder happened. 
When we came back in I remember mom being wound up more than we were , apparently she witnessed a ball of lightning roll through an open window in the living room and then straight out through an open window of the kitchen .
The only damage to the house was a melted telephone lol


----------



## JustJeff

Saw lightning hit an old hemlock tree down the road. Just happened to be looking out the window when it hit. Yeah I squealed like a little girl! Went down after and it was awesome. It blew chunks of wood out of the core, split the trunk halfway up. We found fist size chunks of wood in the outfield and the tree is behind the bench at the local ball field. Tree is still living and looks fine now. 

Getting ready for the first camping trip of the season. Usually I am the firewood guy and bring enough for the whole weekend and we always have a roaring fire. It’s so dry here there is a fire ban so we will have to sit around a lamp or something. Hopefully svk sends us some of that rain!


----------



## svk

I think the rain is finally done here for a few days!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Lightning struck my chimney right after we built the house. My wife came running in the kitchen screaming. I said , don't worry, the house is grounded. She said , "aren't you afraid the house is one fire?". I said, "No not worried". My daughter was still using a booster chair at the table. I said, "Jen, you worried?". She shook her head no. Told the wife I'd check it out after lunch. It did blow out every electrical appliance in the house, and when I went outside, there was a great big chunk of my chimney sitting in the front seat of my brand new car.


My grandparents house was struck twice during the 44 years they lived there. First time it burned out the tv. Their dog was laying right in front of it and was deathly afraid of storms from that day forward. 

Second time it hit the top of the house and exited through the soffit above the back door. Burned out the switch for the back door light and blew about a dime size hole out of the soffit.


----------



## panolo

Saw it hit a car once when we were driving. I also worked with a guy who got hit. It didn't kill him but basically mangled his big toe on his left foot. He claimed some type of shoe saved his life because it has thicker rubber soles or something to the effect. He always looked goofy wearing the same brand of shoe all the time.


----------



## James Miller

@farmer steve you should get a pic of the locust that was hit across from the shop. Never seen anything get hit. There's one tree along the drive way that looks like it took a hit but it's still getting leaves on it so I guess it kind of recovered.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Yep that’s what I’m pretty much doing every night now, on the milder nights I put them across the other way as it’s a slower burn. I’ve got a little yard stick marked up with width, depth and height of the fire box. The overnight stuff I’m burning now went through the yard stick splitting process two years ago. It’s a delight to have two monster logs which only just fit in the fire place, pretty much load the fire twice in a 24hr period.
> The weather man was saying on the news last night that yesterday (11th of July) is statistically the coldest day in southern Australia so statistically it will get hotter from here on.



That's my favourite little factlet, about the 11th July being the coldest day. Now the weatherman has gone and told everyone now I won't be able to educate people about it. Coincidentally, Cowgirl's birthday is also the 11th of July. If I was a good husband, Cowgirl's birthday would keep reminding me that the 11th is a particular day, but in my case, it's the other way around. Stihl, the system works .



Oz Lumberjack said:


> Nice score Cowboy, hard to beat the heat of a good dense gum. What part of Vic are you located?



G'day Oz, good to see you around. I'm in the best part of Vic, that being 90km south of Wodonga in the Kiewa Valley. As I type, I'm looking at the snow on Mt Bogong. I was a Melbourne boy originally but it'll be a cold day in hell before I live in a city like that again (then again, if there was a cold day in hell, a scrounger could finally make some good money). Where are you, roughly?

I had two good lumps of coaly blue gum left this morning. Gave it a poke or two.




Then scraped them up into a row in the middle with a round either side and a cover on top to burn them down.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve you should get a pic of the locust that was hit across from the shop. Never seen anything get hit. There's one tree along the drive way that looks like it took a hit but it's still getting leaves on it so I guess it kind of recovered.


Here's the locust.about 100 feet from the house and about 30 feet from were my wifes brand new F-250 was sitting. there are 2 locust trees growing about 2 feet apart. the lightning hit the one and came part way down and jumped to the other. looks like they died so they will be firewood next fall.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Here's the locust.about 100 feet from the house and about 30 feet from were my wifes brand new F-250 was sitting. there are 2 locust trees growing about 2 feet apart. the lightning hit the one and came part way down and jumped to the other. looks like they died so they will be firewood next fall.View attachment 662739
> View attachment 662740
> View attachment 662741



Looks like tasty future firewood to me, FS . 

I have been told that lighting struck trees are no good as firewood. Rumour goes that when they get hit, the volatiles in the wood evaporate and the wood just smoulders in the firebox. I have no evidence, either empirical or from personal experience to back this up. Pure hearsay. Anyone know if this is correct or not? 

Logic tells me that even if those flamey volatiles have evaporated, lightning struck wood chucked into a hot firebox will at the very least burn like a similarly sized lump of charcoal.


----------



## Jeffkrib

On the topic of lightening strikes I can go one up on all those stories. When I was 16, one hot summer day I got stuck in a thunderstorm riding home from school. When I got home I grabbed the garage roller door and BANG and I mean Big Bang, I collapsed to the ground, got up and ran into the house, my mum was there and I told her I’d been hit by lightening. She didn’t believe me and said “you’d be dead if your hit” which made sense. Any way a few days later my mum was hanging the washing out and the neighbor asked “how’s your son going” why? “because I saw him get hit by lightening”, she said it hit me in the back pack and I instantly collapsed but got up real fast.
I had a bad headache and sore joints for 2 weeks after that otherwise okay, didn’t even go to the doctor. It was like an electric fence times 1000.

I suspect the bolt split up into multiple strike points as we had a light bulb actually explode in the house. Glad I didn’t explode like farmer Steve’s locust.
Reading all these stories makes me think there’s probably a decent chance of getting hit by lightening at some point in your life.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> .
> Reading all these stories makes me think there’s probably a decent chance of getting hit by lightening at some point in your life.


There sure is, and I'm glad you drew that stick lol.
Seriously that's some scary stuff. I was just watching a show on people who get struck by lightening and other things lightening does and does not do. On the show there was a guy who had recently been struck, had a wild looking mark on his shoulder, some guy revived him a couple times, no need to play the lottery as he just got real lucky .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> 100 feet from the house and about 30 feet from were my wifes brand new F-250 was sitting.


You make your wife park that far from the house .
Locust .


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like tasty future firewood to me, FS .
> 
> I have been told that lighting struck trees are no good as firewood. Rumour goes that when they get hit, the volatiles in the wood evaporate and the wood just smoulders in the firebox. I have no evidence, either empirical or from personal experience to back this up. Pure hearsay. Anyone know if this is correct or not?
> 
> Logic tells me that even if those flamey volatiles have evaporated, lightning struck wood chucked into a hot firebox will at the very least burn like a similarly sized lump of charcoal.


I’ve heard that and also heard that if you burn lightning struck wood, superstition says it will burn your house down. 

I’ve only processed a couple of lightning struck trees and made sure they went to a place where they could not be burned indoors.


----------



## LondonNeil

I read a theory lightning may case harden the wood so it can't ever dry properly. Bear with me as I'm no expert but wood needs to dry the water out the cells, and water around them (the sap). The sap dries first and readily, the cells slower. Case hardening is something that can happen if wood is rapidly kiln dried... The sap comes out but the cells get sealed in some way and then either dry very slowly or never. I'm sure someone can explain that much better.... Then please leave and go to h e a r t h.com, you're not wanted here.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I’ve heard that and also heard that if you burn lightning struck wood, superstition says it will burn your house down.
> 
> I’ve only processed a couple of lightning struck trees and made sure they went to a place where they could not be burned indoors.


All of the stories about struck trees not burning well, or popping and spitting, are just stories. We took down many lightning struck trees when Dad was in business. Most were big Oaks and Tulip Poplars, the tallest trees in the area, they all burned normally.

One big Oak we took down was right behind the owners back door and had a cable dog run bolted to it. When it got struck their pet German Shepard was on the run and got killed.


----------



## MustangMike

I have never seen a tree get hit, but my favorite tree stand on my property got hit a # of years ago, and it may have been my fault. I took lots of deer and a coyote and bobcat from that stand, and I still miss it.

As the tree grew into the steps, and as I got older, it got more difficult to get into it, and I even fell off the steps one icy/snowy opening morning. So I attached a metal handle where I transitioned from the steps to the platform. It think that is what got hit. Was a beautiful Cherry tree, now laying on the ground, and no other tree gives access to those shooting lanes.


----------



## 92utownxh

Finally got some pictures of the tree service wood I've been getting. It's been amazing. Drive the truck to work, get wood on the way home all within minutes of work, have the boy's help unload. In the one picture they are making chainsaw sounds wanting to cut that tree down. The guy called thus morning and I have about 3 truck loads of hard maple waiting for me right on the way home. 

Since we've been talking about lightening, look closely at the tree the wood is around. It's a poplar tree that got struck my lightening when I was a kid. I remember it. My grandparents lived there at the time and I lived next door. The tree is now hollow. Luckily it's away from the house and everything.


----------



## al-k

I scrounged some re-bar in the shop yesterday and made a guard for the motor on the log slitter
.


----------



## chipper1

92utownxh said:


> View attachment 662820
> View attachment 662821
> View attachment 662823
> 
> 
> Finally got some pictures of the tree service wood I've been getting. It's been amazing. Drive the truck to work, get wood on the way home all within minutes of work, have the boy's help unload. In the one picture they are making chainsaw sounds wanting to cut that tree down. The guy called thus morning and I have about 3 truck loads of hard maple waiting for me right on the way home.
> 
> Since we've been talking about lightening, look closely at the tree the wood is around. It's a poplar tree that got struck my lightening when I was a kid. I remember it. My grandparents lived there at the time and I lived next door. The tree is now hollow. Luckily it's away from the house and everything.


That's quite the deal you have going there .
Get what you can while you can as long as you have the room for it, even if you don't need it someone will.
In two summers I collected enough for 20yrs as long as it doesn't rot , even if I lost a little it doesn't matter to me as much of it would have been chipped or rot where it was anyway, at least here it has the potential to be put to use .


----------



## 92utownxh

I plan to keep getting it while I can. I have plenty of room for it. I wish I had a bigger truck. It's only a 1500, and I could easily overload with the green hard maple. Or at least have the truck sagging more than I want.


----------



## Huskybill

I built a one ton k30 out of a ‘76 c30. The k30 wasn’t offered till ‘77 but I couldn’t justify spending $25k on one. The c30 had the heavier frame for $3,000. Cost to build was $5k with Detroit lockers, 400+ hp sb Chevy, 400th. Six super swampers duallies on the rear. The rear was a Dana 70 11,000lb. I put 72 leaf springs in the truck no sag with 16,000lbs of 1 1/4” stone. I built this truck to haul diesel to the skidder down the road. But the wimpy corporate engineering job came along. I hated it but the money and bennies were good. I still regret not staying in the woods.

To do firewood you need to get the truck close to the wood. I could go off road right up to the fallen trees.

Both truck frames were the same width. It took me seven days to build. I had seven days to spare between wood permits.

In life you can do anything you put your mind to. You only limit yourself.


----------



## 92utownxh

Yeah, really don't have the money to buy a different truck. I had to replace a rear spring shackle a couple weeks ago. It rusted through. The rust is bad on that thing. It has all new brake lines and new tires. Needs new shocks. I need to at least add some helper springs to it. I need to keep it as long as possible. It has the 5.3L with only 135K miles. About have to have 4x4 if I want to get out in any snow in the winter.


----------



## Huskybill

The previous year I sold firewood and had the cash for the build. I reinvested money most of the time. Then the fork in the road came to purchase the equipment or work for somebody.

I made my own leaf springs. I took good used leaf springs and cut them to stagger the lengths and purchased new u bolts. The truck empty road like my dads 3/4 ton 57 chevy truck. But when loaded it road like a caddy.


----------



## Philbert

Saw this at Sears. How many Sears customers do you think buy this thinking, 'It's _*Universal*_ Saw Chain: it must fit _*any*_ chainsaw'?




Philbert


----------



## Huskybill

I been away from this for a while I went to order chain loops recently it’s confusing even more. A short time ago we had 72LP chisel, full skip, chipper chain. What up today we have more choices than a dessert at freindlys. Some of these different chains I don’t see any difference with or without my eye glasses.? Lol


----------



## 92utownxh

Just picked this up on the way home now. There's at least two more loads of all sugar maple to get this evening or tomorrow morning. Near the stadium of IU.


----------



## Huskybill

When the wood is available we gotta go for it.


----------



## James Miller

92utownxh said:


> I plan to keep getting it while I can. I have plenty of room for it. I wish I had a bigger truck. It's only a 1500, and I could easily overload with the green hard maple. Or at least have the truck sagging more than I want.



I thought if you weren't staring at the sky you needed to put more wood in the bed.


----------



## chipper1

92utownxh said:


> I plan to keep getting it while I can. I have plenty of room for it. I wish I had a bigger truck. It's only a 1500, and I could easily overload with the green hard maple. Or at least have the truck sagging more than I want.


You gotta jump when it's time that's for sure, things can change fast. I just helped my neighbor get some wood last night, his reserves are way down, doesn't even have enough ready for this winter yet but he has 5 acres with a lot of dead standing black locust  so he will be just fine. He told me that just last week he was told he could take all the wood at a local tree company(about 20 cord), then the guy called him the next day and said as long as you can have it out in a month, another call the day after and said two weeks, then another call saying tomorrow , then the guy said I have to get it out now so I'll bring it over for you  to which my neighbor said I'll give you some cash for the fuel and all(he's generous and I'm sure it was a good amount), then the guy never showed up and won't return his calls . Point being get it all and then worry about what the heck to do with it.

As far as the truck goes I feel your pain. I used to drive semi so I'm a big fan of trailers(some here might say you need a van ), you can do a lot with a small trailer and even more with a big one.
My first decent trailer was a 6.5'x12' with a 3500lb axle, I hauled a lot with that heavy trailer behind my mercury villager/nissan quests for many years and it paid it's value and then I sold it for what I paid because the steel prices went up . As you will see in the pictures I hauled a lot of stuff on the lighter weight and lighter duty(2200 GVW I often exceeded that ) aluminum trailer I replaced it with but you have to know how to balance a load. I have Many trailers now and the 20' aluminum is a big trailer, but hauling/loading it and then pulling it behind my little suburban has challenges of it's own, many times as in the picture you can see you need to get creative.
Last picture is 114k on an eight axle I drove for quite a while, anyone who has hauled a heavy load knows how hard it is to get that load on the trailer and secured let alone to get it loaded somewhere close to the legal axle weights, it's a lot of precision guesswork .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You gotta jump when it's time that's for sure, things can change fast. I just helped my neighbor get some wood last night, his reserves are way down, doesn't even have enough ready for this winter yet but he has 5 acres with a lot of dead standing black locust  so he will be just fine. He told me that just last week he was told he could take all the wood at a local tree company(about 20 cord), then the guy called him the next day and said as long as you can have it out in a month, another call the day after and said two weeks, then another call saying tomorrow , then the guy said I have to get it out now so I'll bring it over for you  to which my neighbor said I'll give you some cash for the fuel and all(he's generous and I'm sure it was a good amount), then the guy never showed up and won't return his calls . Point being get it all and then worry about what the heck to do with it.
> 
> As far as the truck goes I feel your pain. I used to drive semi so I'm a big fan of trailers(some here might say you need a van ), you can do a lot with a small trailer and even more with a big one.
> My first decent trailer was a 6.5'x12' with a 3500lb axle, I hauled a lot with that heavy trailer behind my mercury villager/nissan quests for many years and it paid it's value and then I sold it for what I paid because the steel prices went up . As you will see in the pictures I hauled a lot of stuff on the lighter weight and lighter duty(2200 GVW I often exceeded that ) aluminum trailer I replaced it with but you have to know how to balance a load. I have Many trailers now and the 20' aluminum is a big trailer, but hauling/loading it and then pulling it behind my little suburban has challenges of it's own, many times as in the picture you can see you need to get creative.
> Last picture is 114k on an eight axle I drove for quite a while, anyone who has hauled a heavy load knows how hard it is to get that load on the trailer and secured let alone to get it loaded somewhere close to the legal axle weights, it's a lot of precision guesswork .
> View attachment 662884
> View attachment 662885
> View attachment 662886
> View attachment 662887
> View attachment 662888


How much for the hatch back delivered. Haven't seen one around here with solid wheel wells in a long time. Still have my B series mounts for that chassis. Building another soul crushing civic crosses my mind now and then.


----------



## Huskybill

After the northeaster blizzard of ‘78 it was my first winter in our house on top of a mountain. We had 6’ of snow in the street. Lucky the power didn’t go out. We were snowed in for three days. That spring I installed a Woodstove, all of a sudden everyone’s asking me if I want free firewood. I had twenty cords of firewood right away. Wood heat was my backup. So I thought. I had a surplus to heat the house with them I sold a few cords and it increased every year. Then when I lost my job(recession) I poured it on.

I have a 10k short dual axle trailer I built sitting here. Someday I’ll rework it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Huskybill said:


> Cost to build was $5k with Detroit lockers


I would love lockers in my dually


----------



## Huskybill

I also installed lockers in my 55 jeep cj5 with a snowplow.


----------



## Huskybill

woodchip rookie said:


> I would love lockers in my dually



There easy to install. Checkout lockrites.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Theres no "on-off" control? Did you do front and rear? I'm not sure whats in the rear...Dana 70/80 and I think a 60 in the front.


----------



## James Miller

Lunch box lockers are pretty simple to install. A full case locker like a Detroit is a little more complicated but still not terrible. If you can setup a diff installing a locker is pretty straightforward.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> How much for the hatch back delivered. Haven't seen one around here with solid wheel wells in a long time. Still have my B series mounts for that chassis. Building another soul crushing civic crosses my mind now and then.


I let my wife drive that one for a while, then sold it for 1500. It was a heck of a deal for me, I did have to work hard for it and spent a bit before I even got to see the car both in time and money, so I'm glad it paid off.
I hauled my 2000 insight home on that trailer too, and my first Kubota tractor, the week after hauling the tract home I had a bearing go out I'm not sure why .
Here's the other side of little blue(that's what we call it), and you can see the insight behind it as well as a 2004(I think) Honda Accord I forgot I even had , and a hs621 snowblower on the porch lol.


Here's the tractor with little blue behind it, do you think the tractor was over the 1800 payload of the trailer, it had loaded tires too .
The Honda CRV made it in this one as well, yes I like Honda .
That tractor was a big upgrade for scrounging from the quad, and the one that replaced it is even better, I feel very blessed.


----------



## Huskybill

woodchip rookie said:


> Theres no "on-off" control? Did you do front and rear? I'm not sure whats in the rear...Dana 70/80 and I think a 60 in the front.



If both front and rear diff’s are open, no posi then the lockrites or Detroit locker will go in place of the spider gears. I do both diffs. All four wheels are pulling. Jack up three wheels off the ground and the vechical will still move.


----------



## James Miller

Huskybill said:


> If both front and rear diff’s are open, no posi then the lockrites or Detroit locker will go in place of the spider gears. I do both diffs. All four wheels are pulling. Jack up three wheels off the ground and the vechical will still move.


I've never seen a Detroit that only replaces the spider gears. Not saying they don't have one but I thought all the Detroit's replaced the entire carrier.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Theres no "on-off" control? Did you do front and rear? I'm not sure whats in the rear...Dana 70/80 and I think a 60 in the front.


If your going to drive it on the street in 4 wheel drive a selectable will be better in the front like an ARB air locker. Front lockers can cause severe understeer in lite snow or iceie conditions. With the ARB you can use 4 wheel drive with the front open for those situations and have better control and then if the snow gets deep or your out in the mud flip a switch and lock it for better traction.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> You make your wife park that far from the house .
> Locust .


Nah. i drop her of at the back door and park the truck. i was worried that the lightning strike was close enough to the truck to screw up all the @#$% electronics in the truck but it stihl starts.


----------



## svk

Hey, 1600 pages of scrounging (and other miscellaneous topics)!


----------



## 92utownxh

I have 5x10 trailer that I normally use. The problem is the receiver hitch on the truck is rusted through. I've heard of it being common on those trucks with the factory receiver. I can get one for about 150, but money's tight at the moment. The trailer is a lot easier to load too. Some of the pieces are big! I'll set one on the ground under the tailgate and then flip the others onto it and into the truck. This morning I have to noodle a few down to even move then. Definitely taking advantage of it while I can.


----------



## JustJeff

Probably 800 pages of scrounging/ chainsaws. The rest is weather, guns, hunting/fishing trucks and fast cars. If we talked boats and snowmobiles more, this would be the whole internet for me! Lol. Just to keep on topic, saw this porky while camping yesterday evening. It’s on topic because he’s scrounging!


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Hey, 1600 pages of scrounging (and other miscellaneous topics)!


I cant remember the last time I started a saw. Maybe I should find a new thread for awhile.


----------



## James Miller

Got this going today. The guy at the stihl stealership told my landscaper buddy it needed a new carb wanted $150 for carb and install. Checked the carb settings high was closed as far as the limiter would let it and low was like 3 turns out. Set high as rich as the limiters would go set low at 1 1/4 fired on 5 pulls and runs like a top.


----------



## svk

Got my washed out road repaired as much as I could this morning without hauling gravel in. Picked about a half quart of raspberries on the way home. Surprisingly the kids didn’t like raspberry pancakes so more for me .


----------



## Logger nate

Well the “new” ford got demoted to wood hauler last weekend, my buddy was busy and there wasn’t a very good place to turn the horse trailer around.
A nice resonantly dececed red fir.
The top broke but thankfuly stayed together long enough to get it pulled closer to the road sense my cable wouldn’t have reached past the break


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> That's my favourite little factlet, about the 11th July being the coldest day. Now the weatherman has gone and told everyone now I won't be able to educate people about it. Coincidentally, Cowgirl's birthday is also the 11th of July. If I was a good husband, Cowgirl's birthday would keep reminding me that the 11th is a particular day, but in my case, it's the other way around. Stihl, the system works .
> 
> 
> 
> G'day Oz, good to see you around. I'm in the best part of Vic, that being 90km south of Wodonga in the Kiewa Valley. As I type, I'm looking at the snow on Mt Bogong. I was a Melbourne boy originally but it'll be a cold day in hell before I live in a city like that again (then again, if there was a cold day in hell, a scrounger could finally make some good money). Where are you, roughly?
> 
> I had two good lumps of coaly blue gum left this morning. Gave it a poke or two.
> 
> View attachment 662732
> 
> 
> Then scraped them up into a row in the middle with a round either side and a cover on top to burn them down.
> 
> View attachment 662733


That is beautiful country up your way. Nice a close to the high country too. I'm in the Yarra Valley out Healesville way. I agree with your sentiments on Melbourne I'm still too close for my liking but rarely have to venture in there thankfully but its scarey how quick the suburbs are spreading towards us.


----------



## KiwiBro

Oz Lumberjack said:


> its scarey how quick the suburbs are spreading towards us.


 There used to be this quaint, quintessential coastal NZ 'blip' of a town here we used to visit when chasing surf, back when I had more hair than cares in the world. Everyone has their limits and each of us are different, but when we reached ours and couldn't stand the dense urban jungle any more, a tactical retreat to the surf town from my youth seemed like a great option. Sold, got out and to this day still hate driving back to Auckland and its over-tensioned, shrill madness, on the few occasions I am forced to be there. That said, and like you have observed, we've watched the distant lights of the advancing front of urban sprawl march progressively closer over the last few years at what seems like an increasing pace.

From our observation post, 10 years ago there was just one light in a full 360 degree survey. Now it's over twenty. What's most disturbing however, and it nearly brought me to tears if I'm honest, was the news about a year ago the neighbouring farm on the hill has sold and has been carved up (on paper at this point but inevitable in terra firma shortly) into well over 100 properties.

I'm looking for land in the Far North. There's one more new-ground/homestead new build left in me, or I'll at least die trying. The Urban invasion won't take me alive.
_
*Vive la résistance*_


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Well the “new” ford got demoted to wood hauler last weekend, my buddy was busy and there wasn’t a very good place to turn the horse trailer around.View attachment 663059
> A nice resonantly dececed red fir.View attachment 663062
> The top broke but thankful stayed together long enough to get it pulled closer to the road sense my cable wouldn’t have reached past the breakView attachment 663063
> View attachment 663065



Bout time !
You know that truck was just sittin there like a player on the bench sayin "Pick me coach !" lol


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Bout time !
> You know that truck was just sittin there like a player on the bench sayin "Pick me coach !" lol


Lol! It does seem to be happier.


----------



## James Miller

found a use for some pine and a little scrounged apple. It's a little warm for a fire but it's hard to say no to the kids.


----------



## Cowboy254

It has started, @Logger nate . You know what's going to happen now . 



Oz Lumberjack said:


> That is beautiful country up your way. Nice a close to the high country too. I'm in the Yarra Valley out Healesville way. I agree with your sentiments on Melbourne I'm still too close for my liking but rarely have to venture in there thankfully but its scarey how quick the suburbs are spreading towards us.



Hey, that's a beautiful spot too. I used to ski a bit at Lake Mountain as a lad and the drive up the Black Spur from Fernshaw was incredible at times. Some mornings driving up there with a light fog and the sunlight flitting through the towering Mountain Ash, you'd marvel at how beautiful it was. 







We drove through there last year on the way back from Melbourne (scenic route) and stopped at the Healesville sanctuary on the way. The wedge-tailed eagle was the same one that I saw there when I was on a school camp 30 years ago. I think he's about 45 years old now.


----------



## svk

Picked a bunch of serviceberries, raspberries, and a few blueberries this evening. Varnished my outdoor kitchen counter top and installed it as well.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Nah. i drop her of at the back door and park the truck. i was worried that the lightning strike was close enough to the truck to screw up all the @#$% electronics in the truck but it stihl starts.


Okay, just making sure .


----------



## chipper1

92utownxh said:


> I have 5x10 trailer that I normally use. The problem is the receiver hitch on the truck is rusted through. I've heard of it being common on those trucks with the factory receiver. I can get one for about 150, but money's tight at the moment. The trailer is a lot easier to load too. Some of the pieces are big! I'll set one on the ground under the tailgate and then flip the others onto it and into the truck. This morning I have to noodle a few down to even move then. Definitely taking advantage of it while I can.


That's a bummer.
What year is the truck.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well the “new” ford got demoted to wood hauler last weekend, my buddy was busy and there wasn’t a very good place to turn the horse trailer around.View attachment 663059
> A nice resonantly dececed red fir.View attachment 663062
> The top broke but thankfuly stayed together long enough to get it pulled closer to the road sense my cable wouldn’t have reached past the breakView attachment 663063
> View attachment 663065


Nice work Nate, sure is beautiful out there.
Looks like the 562 is working well.
Could you take it easy on the box please .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Nate, sure is beautiful out there.
> Looks like the 562 is working well.
> Could you take it easy on the box please .


Thanks chipper. I’m very thankful to live here, other people seem to like it too,... the valley area south of us has gained over 50,000 people in the last 8 years and a lot of them are here on weekends.
Yes is does, I really like that 562. Never ran a stock one but the modified ones are a blast
No worry I haven’t progressed to the cowboy method of chucking big rounds into the back from 50 ft away, I was careful .


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Picked a bunch of serviceberries, raspberries, and a few blueberries this evening. Varnished my outdoor kitchen counter top and installed it as well.
> 
> View attachment 663136
> View attachment 663137
> View attachment 663138


Both look good!


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> There used to be this quaint, quintessential coastal NZ 'blip' of a town here we used to visit when chasing surf, back when I had more hair than cares in the world. Everyone has their limits and each of us are different, but when we reached ours and couldn't stand the dense urban jungle any more, a tactical retreat to the surf town from my youth seemed like a great option. Sold, got out and to this day still hate driving back to Auckland and its over-tensioned, shrill madness, on the few occasions I am forced to be there. That said, and like you have observed, we've watched the distant lights of the advancing front of urban sprawl march progressively closer over the last few years at what seems like an increasing pace.
> 
> From our observation post, 10 years ago there was just one light in a full 360 degree survey. Now it's over twenty. What's most disturbing however, and it nearly brought me to tears if I'm honest, was the news about a year ago the neighbouring farm on the hill has sold and has been carved up (on paper at this point but inevitable in terra firma shortly) into well over 100 properties.
> 
> I'm looking for land in the Far North. There's one more new-ground/homestead new build left in me, or I'll at least die trying. The Urban invasion won't take me alive.
> _
> *Vive la résistance*_



You guys better watch yourselves Kiwibro, you’ll have a population like Japan if your not careful and that’s not good for anyone.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Been clearing ATV trails....only saw I have had to run so far is the t540xp but the next time we go I will have to get out a bigger saw. Theres bigger trees down across the trail at the top of the hill.


----------



## James Miller

Any of you local folks got any cherry I could cut a few cookies off for the wife .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Any of you local folks got any cherry I could cut a few cookies off for the wife .


I've got plenty of pre cut ones, but it's a bit of a drive lol.
What is she making.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I've got plenty of pre cut ones, but it's a bit of a drive lol.
> What is she making.



Center pieces like these from my buddies wedding. All of these went home with his new MIL so I need to make more


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> You guys better watch yourselves Kiwibro, you’ll have a population like Japan if your not careful and that’s not good for anyone.


That'll be fine if the main centres had the density of Japan, so the rest of NZ remained unmolested.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Any of you local folks got any cherry I could cut a few cookies off for the wife .


plenty here James. come on up. ya might have to cut your way into it because it might be buried under some locust and ash.


----------



## svk

Took a further walk today. The area where my secondary driveway connects with the road is a mess. The nice thing is the trees are perpendicular to the road which makes cleanup easier and the logs can be skidded up onto the road for processsing. 

My secondary driveway was here lol



Directly above my driveway is one of my hiking trails. 



Some beautiful birches down a ravine. Too steep to mess with though.


----------



## al-k

I finally finished that big oak.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> plenty here James. come on up. ya might have to cut your way into it because it might be buried under some locust and ash.


It would just break my heart to have a reason to run a saw for awhile. I'll be up around the 94/234 area after work to help take down some small trees tomorrow. If your gona be home I'll stop by when I'm done.


----------



## al-k

Something I made playing around


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> It would just break my heart to have a reason to run a saw for awhile. I'll be up around the 94/234 area after work to help take down some small trees tomorrow. If your gona be home I'll stop by when I'm done.


i looked at the cherry and it has some punk on one side. maybe mullberry wood work. i should be around till 2 then i'll be runnin the market.


----------



## dancan

Only scrounged up a small load today 







Here'a a vid of fella that I'd call a scrounger


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Only scrounged up a small load today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here'a a vid of fella that I'd call a scrounger



now that's a cool old man with a young heart....


----------



## woodchip rookie

al-k said:


> Something I made playing aroundView attachment 663256


pics of the bottom?


----------



## woodchip rookie

al-k said:


> I finally finished that big oak.View attachment 663249


Thats ONE tree??!!


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> I finally finished that big oak.View attachment 663249



Very pretty stacks. It's almost going to be a shame to burn it.


----------



## MustangMike

Milled 4 more Black Oak boards, in the hot, hot sun … really zapped me, but I got it done! I also thought rolling the log down off the pile w/o any injuries or loosing control of it was quite an accomplishment. Move this piece, but not that one, kinda like a jig saw puzzle with no room for mistakes. You don't want to loose control of one of those things, they can hurt ya! Makes life interesting! Was just me, my saws, and the Timberjack.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Only scrounged up a small load today



It only looks small because you have an awesome trailer. I reckon you'd fit about 7 of my trailer loads in there. Plus my trailer.


----------



## al-k

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats ONE tree??!!


Thats one big tree.


----------



## al-k

woodchip rookie said:


> pics of the bottom?


I took a whole saw to the end's of the leg's, that gave me a nice round end.
It is hard to drill a whole in the end grain.


----------



## svk

A nice red oak along my driveway that appears to be dying off due to lack of sunlight. Will be scrounged as soon as the weather cools.


----------



## James Miller

Dropped some small but highly valuable black walnut for a friend today. Biggest one was probably 6" but it gave me an excuse to run a saw. There's a few bigger ones back there to come down at a later date. I'll take those for firewood when the time comes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

what is it?


----------



## bear1998

woodchip rookie said:


> what is it?


Type of honey suckle ????


----------



## James Miller

Mom grows them in the flower bed but I cant remember the name. There harmless if that's what your worried about.


----------



## James Miller

Tiger lily. Your pic sent me on a trip to Google cause I forgot the name.


----------



## dancan

al-k said:


> I took a whole saw to the end's of the leg's, that gave me a nice round end.
> It is hard to drill a whole in the end grain. View attachment 663350



I'll try and get a pic of the small one I made when I busted my tib/fib , I needed something to keep the foot elevated , I drilled through mine , used a taperd reamer , whittled the legs and drove them in . I flush cut the legs at the top and that's how it stayed , rustic but works for me 
I have a bigger 24" diameter maple that I'm gonna turn into a coffee table at some point when it's dry enough .



svk said:


> A nice red oak along my driveway that appears to be dying off due to lack of sunlight. Will be scrounged as soon as the weather cools.
> 
> View attachment 663384



I usually wait till about October/November to assess hardwood heath , if it has no leaves , it's sick and should be cut down ,,,


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Only scrounged up a small load today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here'a a vid of fella that I'd call a scrounger



Good stuff Dan.
The snow has arrived and the temperature is reasonable .
Someone should tell him that you can't cut wood without a 70cc pro saw, and it should be ported too .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks chipper. I’m very thankful to live here, other people seem to like it too,... the valley area south of us has gained over 50,000 people in the last 8 years and a lot of them are here on weekends.
> Yes is does, I really like that 562. Never ran a stock one but the modified ones are a blast
> No worry I haven’t progressed to the cowboy method of chucking big rounds into the back from 50 ft away, I was careful .


It looks like a great place to be, I really need to make it out that way, hoping next summer.
Never been to impressed with the 562 in stock form, but with a little work they get better, and with porting they are animals.
Thanks, I'd like it to not be too beat up .


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day cobbers, it's not that I'm wanting to rub it in at all, but we're about to head off to Samoa for a week's fishing, beer and beach time. This was the trip we missed back in April when Cowgirl had a near-death experience but we're all good to fly out this arvo. Fishing pics in due course.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 663219
> Center pieces like these from my buddies wedding. All of these went home with his new MIL so I need to make more


I remember those.
Is there a way to keep them from checking, or to make it less, they seem to break easy when they do that.


farmer steve said:


> plenty here James. come on up. ya might have to cut your way into it because it might be buried under some locust and ash.


Around here if there's locust, there's cherry. It's like everything you need for the shoulder seasons, the frigid times, and even the cherry for when the coals get built up to much .


----------



## svk

Well I had a saw come back to me today. I had sold my Dolmar PS-32 to a friend last fall on a “catch ya later” basis and he told me to come get it as things weren’t going well and he’d rather have it off his plate. This was fine with me as I loved that saw and only sold it to him because he wanted a reliable saw. 

I’ve been through some **** myself so totally understand that. I’ll probably cut a little wood with it later this week for old times sake and then throw it in the trading post. If anyone wants a great small saw, this is the one. It blew away my Echo 352’s when compared stock to stock.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 663219
> Center pieces like these from my buddies wedding. All of these went home with his new MIL so I need to make more


I've got one about that size to take down for my neighbor, when I get back from NC.


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Joe, I saw this on craigslist and thought of you.
> 
> * Alaskan Chainsaw mill - $350 (Griffin) *
> 
> image 1 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> For sale a Alaskan chainsaw mill, Will cut 1/2 inch to 12 inch by 42 inches wide. Engine was running when placed in storage 30 years ago, i am not able to try to start now. Just trying to sell the mill, if engine will run then great to who buys. Comes with 2 extra bars and chains,one is 36 inch the other looks to be a 24 or 28 inch bar. Chains look new.Have manual and parts list to go with the saw.
> Saw is a Homelite XP 1100, 100 cc.


Leaving for NC in a couple hours. I was thinking about making an offer, just checked, the add is gone.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I am looking into brush cutters/forestry clearing saws. I will stay with Husky/Echo. Any advice?
Similar to this, however one that big/powerful *MAY* be overkill.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/clearing-saws/555fx/966629102/


----------



## svk

If you are only going to make this purchase once, buy the best you can afford.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I cant afford a $1K trimmer.


----------



## svk

Look for lightly used or one that needs repair?

Having used many of these I can say that more power is even more important with a trimmer/brush cutter than it is with a saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea thats what I figured. I looked around on CL but no luck really. Big power in one of those would be a must I would think. Especially with the tree blade on it.


----------



## rarefish383

Went to the Tuesday auction. There were a couple things I was thinking about bidding on, but they were all in the last building, not going off till 7. There was a very nice Cruiser Double on a new long handle, a 7 ton Craftsmen gas powered log splitter, and a box full of ball peen hammers. The splitter was so cute I was thinking about waiting, but it was so freaking hot, I thought I was going to faint, so I left.

My NC plans got cancelled for now. My wife hit a pot hole and blew a tire last night. No one in town could get one until tomorrow. So, we decided to go visit in the fall when weather is nicer.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I am looking into brush cutters/forestry clearing saws. I will stay with Husky/Echo. Any advice?
> Similar to this, however one that big/powerful *MAY* be overkill.
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/clearing-saws/555fx/966629102/



I have a 265rx with a dead motor  and an FS550 
Most of the guys that do clearing work up here run FS460's because of the power , fuel economy and reliability .

No prob taking down 4" trees with these trimmers so ,,, not overkill lol


----------



## dancan

I have a string trimmer head for the 550 , no prob running 18" of string lol


----------



## svk

Put these two cottonweeds on the ground for my aunt tonight. Used the come along on the one cut towards the lake to get the slight back weight past center. Just wedges on the one towards the house. 

Pretty big trees to cut with a 35 cc saw but it did the job well. Almost 3 tanks full to tackle these two.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Pretty big trees to cut with a 35 cc saw but it did the job well.


Lotta wood gets cut with those types of saws . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

As I mentioned, I much prefer the 35cc Poulan to the 42 cc. And honestly it pulls 3/8 low pro on 16 inch bar pretty well with bar buried in softwood. Obviously wouldn’t do as well in oak or elm.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Look at that EPA sticker again and tell me what size engine is in that PP3516.


----------



## abbott295

Steve, look at the EPA stickers on those two saws. The 35 cc may actually have a 42 cc engine in it.


----------



## JustJeff

I had the craftsman version of the 3314 and it had a 38cc engine. It wore a 16” bar and I really liked that little $35 saw. Took it off the shelf last spring and it wouldn’t start, bar stud was about stripped anyways and the side cover was broken where the chain tensioner is so I chucked it. That little saw cut a lot of wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I bought my Poulan 3314 brand new in 2006. It cut 3yrs of firewood plus yard cleanup. ALL my Husky's are just now catching up to how much wood that little poulan cut, and it would sit in the shed unused for 2-3yrs sometimes with the same gas in it. Dump old gas, refill, oil, run. Did a little MM and took it with me when I had the post-break-in tunes done to my Husky's and had them tune the 3314. That saw was the cheapest, loudest screamer I have run. I never did put any good chain on it. Shame. Still ran when I sold it. Paid $100 brand new. Had it 12 yrs. Sold it for $50. Never again will I be able to say I paid $50 for a saw that lasted 12yrs that cut as much as that saw did.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Those "cheap", "throw away" Poulan saws surprise a lot of people. IF MAINTAINED CORRECTLY, they are hard to kill.


----------



## svk

I stand corrected!!! It is indeed a 42cc according to the tag!

What I don’t understand is why it will cut circles around my 4218??? Mine is a black one so not sure if it’s older or newer as it was given to me.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I had the same reaction when I noticed that about mine. I think all of the Poulan saws that the box stores carry (42cc and smaller) have the same 42cc engine in them, regardless of what the marketing sticker says. They can under-sell the engine, but not over-sell it. From a manufacturing and service standpoint, it makes sense - they have only 1 engine to make and stock parts for.


----------



## Philbert

Usually I see them sold as a '14 inch', '16 inch, or '18 inch' saw, instead of by engine size or horsepower. 

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

I put saws up on C’list as for example, “61cc x 20” chainsaw”.

News flash: The 20” sell quicker than the 14”. 

Even the 012 Stihl went like free beer with an 18” () on it.


----------



## MustangMike

I can't tell you how many times a person has asked me what size bar I have on a saw, as if that translates to engine HP!!!


----------



## svk

You mean what size blade?


----------



## JustJeff

I need to get a bigger blade for my big saw so people will know that it’s a big saw!


----------



## rwoods

You mean I got this all wrong? 





Ron


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

So is a 24 to big for the ported 590 or to small for the 7910? Decisions Decisions


----------



## svk

It’s fine for either as long as the 590 adequately oils that bar. 

My 562 would pull and oil a 28” in hardwood so you should be fine.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Smaller bars on big saws are fun.  The 20" on my 395 shreds EVERYTHING


----------



## James Miller

The 590 will oil any bar better then the 7910. I was shocked by how stingy the 7910 oiler is even with the little 24 on it.


----------



## KiwiBro

The Dolkita recall of the 79xx saws (and others) has washed ashore here in NZ now. The reason is stated thus:

"The automatic chain brake activation is not smooth and when a kickback occurs the chain brake may not stop the chain as expected"

The saw models: 
DCS6401, PS6400, DCS7301,PS7300, DCS7901 AND PS7900


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I need to get a bigger blade for my big saw so people will know that it’s a big saw!



Or put a small blade on it to confuse people. 661/14" MS170/30"


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> So is a 24 to big for the ported 590 or to small for the 7910? Decisions Decisions



Well the dolmakita 7900 I have ordered (still waiting.... Looking like early August delivery) comes with an 18" . It must be under powered.

It does seem slightly odd to me to sell an 80cc saw with an 18" bar tbh.



KiwiBro said:


> The Dolkita recall of the 79xx saws (and others) has washed ashore here in NZ now. The reason is stated thus:
> 
> "The automatic chain brake activation is not smooth and when a kickback occurs the chain brake may not stop the chain as expected"
> 
> The saw models:
> DCS6401, PS6400, DCS7301,PS7300, DCS7901 AND PS7900


You too, oh dear.

Stingy oiler? I saw something recently... You tu...ah no....AboristSite. Mastermind I think, modding a stihl oiler to increase flow. Might work on a dolmar too, dunno.


----------



## svk

Holy moly. Went for a walk this morning and there must have been a second hatch of mosquitoes recently as every time I was in the shady woods those bastards nearly carried me away. Even in the screen tent while I drank my coffee there were a half dozen flying around.


----------



## svk

I had brought along a saw to cut this tree after work but my neighbor got to it already while I had been out of town for a few days. I see the stump did an “up-dee” as I thought it would. Real clean wood despite what looks like a crack in the bark, if I get another larger saw I’ll call up my buddy to bring his CSM up and we’ll make some boards.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> Smaller bars on big saws are fun.  The 20" on my 395 shreds EVERYTHING



I find a 20" bar to be too much for my 261, but not enough for the 661 to really load it down unless I'm noodling. Noodling with that saw is a ton of fun, especially with the rakers dropped down just a wee bit, makes for some pretty thick noodles though. I guess the point of this, is that I need another saw, somewhere in the 6 hp range. Might have to get a 461 here soon.


----------



## woodchip rookie

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/d/2-old-school-mcculloch-saws/6626637363.html


----------



## svk

I had a 13" bar for cant cutting with my 562. Mounted it up once but never used it. I got tired of the bickering and backstabbing with the local guys who went to the saw races so not worth the BS even though the actual racing was fun, win or lose.


----------



## svk

Started bucking up blowdown trees with the PS-32. Ran through two tanks of fuel before calling it a night. Also dumped two standing trees with broken crowns to eliminate the risk of stuff falling.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Started bucking up blowdown trees with the PS-32. Ran through two tanks of fuel before calling it a night. Also dumped two standing trees with broken crowns to eliminate the risk of stuff falling.
> 
> View attachment 664214
> View attachment 664215
> View attachment 664216
> View attachment 664217
> View attachment 664218


looks like you have it on the run bud!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> looks like you have it on the run bud!


There are dozens of 12-24” diameter trees down. If I had a means of skidding them up the hillside I could lay in enough wood for a decade. 

At this point I’m high grading it. Unless it’s drive-to access I’m just letting it lay unless it’s hardwood.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Well the dolmakita 7900 I have ordered (still waiting.... Looking like early August delivery) comes with an 18" . It must be under powered.
> 
> It does seem slightly odd to me to sell an 80cc saw with an 18" bar tbh.
> 
> 
> You too, oh dear.
> 
> Stingy oiler? I saw something recently... You tu...ah no....AboristSite. Mastermind I think, modding a stihl oiler to increase flow. Might work on a dolmar too, dunno.


Yeah, 18" is for fun times bucking small wood or cant races (?)/post ripping(?). Just don't be tempted to take the rakers down too low that you vibe the byjebus out of the PTO-side bearing, crank, etc. But it sure is fun tearing through small wood when bucking up for firewood. It's also fun bringing the rakers back up to a more sane height and seeing how big of a rim sprocket you can go to to increase chain speed instead.

You can mod the oiler yourself if need be:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/dolmar-makita-oil-pump-upgrade-modification.264696/
I find 32" to be the oiler limit and possibly a wee bit beyond it when bucking dry, dense wood. So if you don't plan on going beyond that, you should be fine. Sometimes, something simple like making sure the oil hole on the bar is lined up good and possibly enlarged a wee bit can make a big difference too.

Good luck with the new saw delivery. I'm sure you will find it a deal that was worth the wait. Will be interesting to see what these saws are priced at by that seller when they become available again, because that price was quite something!


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah i had thought about an 8T sprocket to up he speed, alhtough pwerful saw, shart bar and high chain speed is a dangerous combination for kickback. 

I could see a longer bar on my Christmas list.....24 would be fine. I've not buried the 20" on the 038 so 18" may be fine for me.


----------



## James Miller

@rarefish383  
Here's some interior pics also.

Iv never seen another set of these.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Yeah i had thought about an 8T sprocket to up he speed, alhtough pwerful saw, shart bar and high chain speed is a dangerous combination for kickback.
> 
> I could see a longer bar on my Christmas list.....24 would be fine. I've not buried the 20" on the 038 so 18" may be fine for me.


I could see an 8 pin rim with a 24 being a good setup for the 7910. Mine pulled a 32 buried and didn't seem like it was even working hard yet.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> @rarefish383
> Here's some interior pics also.View attachment 664343
> View attachment 664344
> Iv never seen another set of these.View attachment 664345



This is my high school car, 69 340 Swinger, I've always loved the A-Bodies. If I ever hit the lottery, my first purchase would be a GSS 440 Dart.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Smaller bars on big saws are fun.  The 20" on my 395 shreds EVERYTHING


A friend gave me a running Homelite XL924 with no bar. The only bar and sharp chain I had around, was a 16" off an XL12. An 82CC saw with a 16" bar is interesting.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> This is my high school car, 69 340 Swinger, I've always loved the A-Bodies. If I ever hit the lottery, my first purchase would be a GSS 440 Dart.


Mopars run in the family. Moms first car was a 68 formula s barracuda, uncles was a big block 4 speed challenger. Dad was a Ford guy he had a 289 k code mustang that was known to pick on the big block cars on the street. Iv talked to guys at local car shows that still remember that car and it's been gone so long iv only seen it in pictures.


----------



## MustangMike

One of my main competitors when I was running the 70 Boss w/the 427 was a 67 GTX with a built 440. I managed to beat it, but that car was Georgas!!!

Had a custom paint job … white background with blue ribbons and shadows … I really liked that car. Ironically, he sold the body but kept the 440. It is currently in a Duster race car that runs in the 10s. He is younger than me, but can't drive any more. His son drives it.

My favorite Ford bodies (if money were no object), 67-70 Mustang Fastbacks, 55/56 T Birds, and 66/67 Fairlane's. I like my current Mustang because the body resembles those of that era, plus it has much better suspension, AC, power windows, a 5 speed, and variable cam timing. For a daily driver that I take everywhere, it would be tough to go back.

My car is a 2006 with almost 140,000 miles. I blew the original engine at 118,000 mi and replaced it (the new one has Eagle Crank, rods + pistons), but the rear, tranny, AC, alternator, radiator, power windows, and ps are all original w/o any work. The classic cars just never had that kind of reliability.

That said, the new ones with IRS are a big step above. My brother and I drove one as a rental in FL, and we were both very impressed with the combination of ride quality and handling. My ride quality does not compare.


----------



## MNGuns

32x84 to to first branch.


----------



## svk

Going to don bug spray and headnet in a bit and go split some wood. 

Cat bugged us all night last night. Wolves are howling this morning across the lake so I’m wondering if she heard their escapades and that’s what freaked her out.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> One of my main competitors when I was running the 70 Boss w/the 427 was a 67 GTX with a built 440. I managed to beat it, but that car was Georgas!!!
> 
> Had a custom paint job … white background with blue ribbons and shadows … I really liked that car. Ironically, he sold the body but kept the 440. It is currently in a Duster race car that runs in the 10s. He is younger than me, but can't drive any more. His son drives it.
> 
> My favorite Ford bodies (if money were no object), 67-70 Mustang Fastbacks, 55/56 T Birds, and 66/67 Fairlane's. I like my current Mustang because the body resembles those of that era, plus it has much better suspension, AC, power windows, a 5 speed, and variable cam timing. For a daily driver that I take everywhere, it would be tough to go back.
> 
> My car is a 2006 with almost 140,000 miles. I blew the original engine at 118,000 mi and replaced it (the new one has Eagle Crank, rods + pistons), but the rear, tranny, AC, alternator, radiator, power windows, and ps are all original w/o any work. The classic cars just never had that kind of reliability.
> 
> That said, the new ones with IRS are a big step above. My brother and I drove one as a rental in FL, and we were both very impressed with the combination of ride quality and handling. My ride quality does not compare.


Back in the early 70's when I was street racing my 340 Swinger, there was a kid with a 63 Falcon that started killing everything from stop light to stop light. The power to weight ratio of the Swinger, and the Super Stock springs that came on it, made it hard to beat in short runs. Most of the cars were still running bias belted tires. This new kid in the Falcon showed up and just kicked azz. I talked to him one night and asked to see his engine and get the details on it. It was a stock 289, four barrel, 4 speed. All he did performance wise was a set of headers, and 513 gears. I don't think the car would go over about 70 MPH with out the risk of popping the engine. But, he was taking every ones money stop light to stop light.


----------



## Cody

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the early 70's when I was street racing my 340 Swinger, there was a kid with a 63 Falcon that started killing everything from stop light to stop light. The power to weight ratio of the Swinger, and the Super Stock springs that came on it, made it hard to beat in short runs. Most of the cars were still running bias belted tires. This new kid in the Falcon showed up and just kicked azz. I talked to him one night and asked to see his engine and get the details on it. It was a stock 289, four barrel, 4 speed. All he did performance wise was a set of headers, and 513 gears. I don't think the car would go over about 70 MPH with out the risk of popping the engine. But, he was taking every ones money stop light to stop light.



I remember using 4 Low in my truck a few times, man did that piss people off at stop lights. I don't think you're suppose to exceed 30-40 mph in low range, but at the time I didn't care, it was fun. I won't say gearing is everything, but sure makes a big difference.


----------



## panolo

@MNGuns Looks like your getting some nice lumber out of that patch! You have to take the brush and limbs or can you leave them?


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the early 70's when I was street racing my 340 Swinger, there was a kid with a 63 Falcon that started killing everything from stop light to stop light. The power to weight ratio of the Swinger, and the Super Stock springs that came on it, made it hard to beat in short runs. Most of the cars were still running bias belted tires. This new kid in the Falcon showed up and just kicked azz. I talked to him one night and asked to see his engine and get the details on it. It was a stock 289, four barrel, 4 speed. All he did performance wise was a set of headers, and 513 gears. I don't think the car would go over about 70 MPH with out the risk of popping the engine. But, he was taking every ones money stop light to stop light.


Little motors like lots of gear. When I first put my old civic together it was bolt ons stand alone ECU and 100 shot of spray. I went out of my way to find a Japan market b16 transmission with the 4.70 final drive. If I remember correctly the car would top out at 115mph at 9k in 5th gear. It got there in a hurry but wasn't fun to drive outside of town.


----------



## svk

Took a total of 9 smaller blowdowns/snags to fill the trailer but got all of the junk out of the periphery of my yard. 

I made the mistake of cutting up one live balsam in the bunch and the sap from just handling those dozen splits totally gummed up a pair of gloves. Hate that stuff and usually leave it in the woods to dry for 6 months before processing.


----------



## muddstopper

My favorite car,


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> @MNGuns Looks like your getting some nice lumber out of that patch! You have to take the brush and limbs or can you leave them?


Leave it lay. I push it up enough to get the logs out. Taking the wood and dealing with the brush changes the equation from scrounge to billable hours.


----------



## MNGuns

Always looks smaller in the pics, but pulled this out of the woods today. I know what five cord looks like, I know what ten cord look, I cant say for sure what I got in this pile yet. Good bit of it is 16 to 20'


. Have to cypher some on how I going to get it all hauled. Bit more yet to cut.

One more pic...if you need me I'll be in my chair...


----------



## husqvarna257

Started cutting my scrounge and splitting yesterday. Hydraulic filter on the splitter had a slow steady leak again. This was a Northern tool filter and housing that had always spit at me but would stop but not this time. I got a Napa filter and it does not leak. Couldn't find any thing wrong with the old gasket or filter. But I got a start on the wood pile. Not sure how many cords I will get yet.


----------



## KiwiBro

husqvarna257 said:


> Started cutting my scrounge and splitting yesterday. Hydraulic filter on the splitter had a slow steady leak again. This was a Northern tool filter and housing that had always spit at me but would stop but not this time. I got a Napa filter and it does not leak. Couldn't find any thing wrong with the old gasket or filter. But I got a start on the wood pile. Not sure how many cords I will get yet.View attachment 664456


A lot of that looks perfect for a super split. Fast, no hydraulics.


----------



## MNGuns

husqvarna257 said:


> Started cutting my scrounge and splitting yesterday. Hydraulic filter on the splitter had a slow steady leak again. This was a Northern tool filter and housing that had always spit at me but would stop but not this time. I got a Napa filter and it does not leak. Couldn't find any thing wrong with the old gasket or filter. But I got a start on the wood pile. Not sure how many cords I will get yet.View attachment 664456



There is a lot of wood in them small sticks, but a fair bit of time also. I'm getting the big stuff cut our of my place first then make a pass for the tops.

Looks like good heat!


----------



## MNGuns

KiwiBro said:


> A lot of that looks perfect for a super split. Fast, no hydraulics.


Exactly


----------



## rarefish383

Had 11 yards of mulch dumped at my MIL's house yesterday. Just my wife and I got it all spread in just about 5 hours flat. They dumped it at 2 in the afternoon, and I finished cleaning my walk behind and had it loaded, a little after 7 in the evening. When I bought it the deck cover was off to put a new mower belt on. I never got around to sticking it back on, and it's easier to grease open. I got to thinking that if I put the plastic dump wagon bed on it, it would make a great power barrow. So, I cut two pieces of old bed frame angle, and bolted them to the tabs for the deck cover. Took the DeWalt reciprocating saw and cut the wheels off. Then drilled four holes in the angle to mount the frame and pivot to the dump barrow on it. Worked great. Only problem, almost at the end of the day, enough mulch had spilled out and landed on the exhaust pipe, and caught on fire. Glad i was loading and had the hose 5' away. Anyway, I might try and find a smaller walk behind with no mower deck, and build a heavier dump barrow with an electric dump, like on my dump trailer, but smaller of course. Here's a pic with a load on it. Next is trying it out with wood.


----------



## svk

Pretty slick!


----------



## PSUplowboy

It’s been a while since I posted anything. That car wreck I was in (February 2017) really knocked my firewood cutting back. I cut this load of locust today-first load hauled home with my new-to-me tractor. It felt good to be out, hopefully I’ll haul a few more of these home soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

I'll give that exhaust stack three weeks max. What does everyone else predict?


----------



## MNGuns

KiwiBro said:


> I'll give that exhaust stack three weeks max. What does everyone else predict?


Good chance it'll hang less you work in the open. Still beats doing without


----------



## PSUplowboy

KiwiBro said:


> I'll give that exhaust stack three weeks max. What does everyone else predict?


Till I put a chrome one on? Haha


----------



## PSUplowboy

It’s lower than the rops but slips right off if the need arises. It looks like it’s been bent, heated and pushed back before lol



MNGuns said:


> Good chance it'll hang less you work in the open. Still beats doing without


----------



## rwoods

Like the Deere. Ron


----------



## rwoods

MNGuns said:


> 32x84 to to first branch.
> 
> View attachment 664420



I see your 362 didn’t get the memo that 60cc saws are too small for a tree that big. Love my 60cc saws. Ron


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Green toys you got there. And here I was thrilled when I got an ATV (to use instead of the lawn tractor)!


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Nice Green toys you got there. And here I was thrilled when I got an ATV (to use instead of the lawn tractor)!



I finally sold my motorcycle so I'm looking at picking up an atv here soon, found a used one I like so I don't feel so bad when I scratch it or roll it down the ravine. Now I'll be able to use that to get to more dead wood and clean things up. I've got an International 856 out here but it doesn't work so well getting wood out of the woods, does however lift 20' sections of trunk of the ground rather well with forks on the rear.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the early 70's when I was street racing my 340 Swinger, there was a kid with a 63 Falcon that started killing everything from stop light to stop light. The power to weight ratio of the Swinger, and the Super Stock springs that came on it, made it hard to beat in short runs. Most of the cars were still running bias belted tires. This new kid in the Falcon showed up and just kicked azz. I talked to him one night and asked to see his engine and get the details on it. It was a stock 289, four barrel, 4 speed. All he did performance wise was a set of headers, and 513 gears. I don't think the car would go over about 70 MPH with out the risk of popping the engine. But, he was taking every ones money stop light to stop light.



The small block Ford Motors were often "overlooked". They were lighter than the small block Chevy, and had small port heads that provided plenty of torque. In the days before drag radials, low weight was very important. The 289 was very successful in the AC Cobras, kicked the Vette's butt at the track.

My friend, who had a 69 Z-28 Camaro, was furious that my 67 289 Mustang (my first Mustang) would beat him to 60. After that, he pulled right past me, but if I had a 289 Hi Per, it may have been a different story! I had a 600 Holley and Thrush dual exhaust on the Mustang, and it was a torquey SOB (for a small block). With that exhaust, it was loud, and I used to "drift" through turns, before you ever heard of that term.

I remember sliding around a car in a turn, going like a bat outa H*** and then stopping in a store to do some shopping. A few minutes later a lady comes in, starts telling the store owner how this loud car came flying by her, her son said it was a Mustang … we all had to cover our faces and turn away! God I was a crazy SOB. Years later I thought about it, and it scared me.


----------



## PSUplowboy

MustangMike said:


> Nice Green toys you got there. And here I was thrilled when I got an ATV (to use instead of the lawn tractor)!


Thanks! We put in 576 square bales (mulch hay sold for logging roads and landings) last week-toys gotta pay for themselves.


----------



## svk

Welcome back, good looking tractor!


----------



## PSUplowboy

svk said:


> Welcome back, good looking tractor!


Thanks! She don’t look bad for being 33 years old/young. I’m hoping to finish the paint this winter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

4 houses from me. Thats a THIRD of a giant silver. I dont think it was weather related. I pulled in the driveway and could see that there were years of rot where that section attached to the trunk. Like stupid silvers do, it split at the ground and grew into 3 different leaning main sections. I'm guessing its about 30". I only saw a 6" thick ring around half the circumference of the base. I dont think I am touching that one. I have plenty of wood. But I wanted to pull in and see what happened. Ya know, cuz scroungers curiousity.


----------



## MNGuns

rwoods said:


> I see your 362 didn’t get the memo that 60cc saws are too small for a tree that big. Love my 60cc saws. Ron


I dont see a need for any bigger in these parts.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> 4 houses from me. Thats a THIRD of a giant silver. I dont think it was weather related. I pulled in the driveway and could see that there were years of rot where that section attached to the trunk. Like stupid silvers do, it split at the ground and grew into 3 different leaning main sections. I'm guessing its about 30". I only saw a 6" thick ring around half the circumference of the base. I dont think I am touching that one. I have plenty of wood. But I wanted to pull in and see what happened. Ya know, cuz scroungers curiousity.


This is an old pic, but I like it. Big old Silver. It had already lost one big lead. The homeowner was an old friend, He called because the weather was calling for a hurricane in the Carolina's to be in MD in a couple days. A crack in the lead over the house was opening and closing with a gentile wind blowing. I was afraid to put my weight in the top to limb it out. So, I got a 50 ton crane. he had the whole tree on the ground in 4 hours.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats all one tree?!


----------



## JustJeff

Silver maple will grow like that if you don’t trim the suckers. I have a couple silvers, one I let go into a double but I think it will be alright. The others I kept down to a single. 
This guy is 10 years old, you can see the suckers at the bottom. I weedwhacked a few weeks ago! So you can imagine if I hadn’t weedwhacked in 10 years!


----------



## cat10ken

Are you guys sure these are silver maple, I'm thinking they are red, also known as swamp maple. Silver maple is something entirely different.


----------



## svk

Those are absolutely silvers. 

I just had this conversation with a high school classmate as they didn’t understand why their neighbor took down a huge silver that was seemingly healthy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Absolutely silver. Its everywhere here. Outside dense forest I would guess its the tree we have most here. Grow like friggin weeds. Mulberry grows even faster and grows in the weirdest places.


----------



## Picaso

yep silver leaf is an easy mark and definitive. those can have some nice curl. My friend's dad had one cut recently over 30"dbh that was cut clear to the ground 25 years ago when he was 16. looking at the growth rings, most years it was putting on at least 3/4" of thickness.


----------



## svk

Cleaned up blowdowns on about a quarter mile of trail. Took out several good sized aspen and a balsam and this was waiting for me at the top of the trail.


----------



## svk

And I would have gotten the leaders disconnected but the top one twisted just as it was about to separate. 

First time I’ve ever had to leave a bar in the woods. I normally have a second saw with me.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> And I would have gotten the leaders disconnected but the top one twisted just as it was about to separate.
> 
> First time I’ve ever had to leave a bar in the woods. I normally have a second saw with me.
> 
> View attachment 664567
> View attachment 664568



Doh! I make it a point to always have two saws so if I get one stuck I can sticks the other right beside it.


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Doh! I make it a point to always have two saws so if I get one stuck I can sticks the other right beside it.


Ive almost done that a couple of times in blowdowns lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Here is the silver maple growing next to our house. I measured it at 4 feet high and it is 12 ft 8 inches in circumference. I'm guessing it is 60 feet high.


----------



## turnkey4099

MNGuns said:


> Doh! I make it a point to always have two saws so if I get one stuck I can sticks the other right beside it.



I had to get the farmer to pull a log over to unstick my 32" bar. Stuck it, dropped powerhead and rebarred with a 28" and stuck that one.


----------



## svk

My friend had a hobby farm that was originally a working farm. He had a silver maple snag that was about 7’ diameter. Freakin huge. 

Seems they normally get to 40” or so pretty quickly then slow down.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> And I would have gotten the leaders disconnected but the top one twisted just as it was about to separate.
> 
> First time I’ve ever had to leave a bar in the woods. I normally have a second saw with me.
> 
> View attachment 664567
> View attachment 664568


Done exactly that in the same spot.


----------



## KiwiBro

#MeToo


----------



## bigfellascott

MNGuns said:


> Doh! I make it a point to always have two saws so if I get one stuck I can sticks the other right beside it.



Reminds me of a recent trip cutting with a couple of mates, first one got the Husky stuck, the 2nd mate went to help and got his stuck too then I had to come along and rescue em witht the Stihl


----------



## dancan

I've chopped mine out with an ax once or twice maybe ... Lol


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> I've chopped mine out with an ax once or twice maybe ... Lol



Well , truth be told , several times over the years


----------



## rwoods

I think my record is three stuck saws in a single storm downed oak. I say saws because you can’t usually remove the power head on an outside clutch saw. 

A good wedge driving axe can be more useful than a second saw. Chop some wood wedges to fit and drive them home works a lot of the time.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

farmer steve said:


> Here is the silver maple growing next to our house. I measured it at 4 feet high and it is 12 ft 8 inches in circumference. I'm guessing it is 60 feet high. View attachment 664575
> View attachment 664576



Those yard maples can be a lot of work. Ron


----------



## JustJeff

Sounds like a country song. “The Stihl got stuck then the husky got stuck and dolmar got stuck....”


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats all one tree?!


No, there is another one behind it. Gotcha going tho didn't I?


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Sounds like a country song. “The Stihl got stuck then the husky got stuck and dolmar got stuck....”


Never seen as many stuck saws as cantoo's avatar though!


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> Are you guys sure these are silver maple, I'm thinking they are red, also known as swamp maple. Silver maple is something entirely different.


Yep, leaves turn pale yellow in the fall. Reds tend to be red or orange, at least bright yellow. Bark on trunk is shaggy and silvery white, bark on limbs is gray. Reds have reddish twigs, Funny, in the description of both trees, on Wiki, they are called Soft Maple, Swamp Maple. But these are Silvers.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Cleaned up blowdowns on about a quarter mile of trail. Took out several good sized aspen and a balsam and this was waiting for me at the top of the trail.
> 
> View attachment 664566


WOW, Imagine that. You get to the top of the trail and there's a big tree laying across it, with a brand new shiny Orange saw sitting on it! Go Figure.


----------



## bigfellascott

Heres a lump of wood I cut up for a mate yesterday, it measured 1.4m across the butt. He only had a 460 Husky which would have taken forever to get the job done so I bought my 394 out to play, it had it cut up in no time.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Absolutely silver. Its everywhere here. Outside dense forest I would guess its the tree we have most here. Grow like friggin weeds. Mulberry grows even faster and grows in the weirdest places.


Mulberry makes much better firewood then maple. I'd never complain about an abundance of mulberry.


----------



## turnkey4099

rwoods said:


> I think my record is three stuck saws in a single storm downed oak. I say saws because you can’t usually remove the power head on an outside clutch saw.
> 
> A good wedge driving axe can be more useful than a second saw. Chop some wood wedges to fit and drive them home works a lot of the time.
> 
> Ron



Re: outside clutch - That is the prime reason all of my saws except a Husky top handle are Stihls.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Mulberry makes much better firewood then maple. I'd never complain about an abundance of mulberry.


I wouln't complain about an abundance of mulberry either, but it depends on what I'm doing. Silver dries fast, is light, splits easy, burns down to powder, and everybody has silvers in their yard being cut down. Get on CL, look for free wood, show up with saw, load truck, NOT have to clean up the mess.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> Re: outside clutch - That is the prime reason all of my saws except a Husky top handle are Stihls.


I didn't even realize this issue till this post. I had to leave a bar in a tree ONCE. It was my poulan. Now that I know I cant leave a Husky bar in the tree I will be more careful and be sure to have a second saw and wedges with me. Oh wait. I always have more than one saw and wedges with me.


----------



## JustJeff

I left a bar in a felled (actually pushed down with an excavator) tree from my husky 365. Had to turn the saw and fish a bit but the power head came off. Normally I cut from the top down if I’m blocking for firewood, but I was cutting log length that time. The farmer rescued my bar with a large tractor with forks.


----------



## rarefish383

I used to keep a floor jack in the trunk or bed of all my vehicles. It's quicker than a factory jack if you have a flat on a busy hi way. Anyway, I've used the floor jack to unstick a couple saws over the years.


----------



## woodchip rookie

2 floor jacks, jack blocks, 2 jack stands, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" drive socket sets, full set of Murkan/metric wrenches, screwdrivers, 1/2dr battery impact wrench, 1/4 impact driver, drill, drill bits, saws, wedges, chains and truck.


----------



## husqvarna257

MNGuns said:


> Doh! I make it a point to always have two saws so if I get one stuck I can sticks the other right beside it.



 yep thats the fun of it




JustJeff said:


> I left a bar in a felled (actually pushed down with an excavator) tree from my husky 365. Had to turn the saw and fish a bit but the power head came off. Normally I cut from the top down if I’m blocking for firewood, but I was cutting log length that time. The farmer rescued my bar with a large tractor with forks.



Pulled out a saw 2 weeks ago with the tractor and clamp on forks. It was going ok until a branch snapped and it ate the bar.


----------



## svk

K041 bars are cheap, Walmart has bar/chain combo for 20 bucks so I’ll grab a backup. 

I was thinking about picking up a 20” and making a skip loop out of 3/8 LP so I could run on my little saws if needed.


----------



## svk

It’s my anniversary today. We went to town to grab groceries. Also picked up a Trilink bar and chain combo for the Dolmar for $17.99 less 20 percent discount. 

If anyone else is near a L+M Supply, all Tri-Link bar, chain, and combos are 20 percent off this week. Heck of a deal as far as I’m concerbed.


----------



## Hinerman

Philbert said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was up in Houghton helping clear some flood debris. Love clearing creeks!
> 
> View attachment 659822
> 
> 
> View attachment 659823
> 
> 
> Came down though WI back to MN. Stopped for the smoked fish and ended up taking an underground tour of a copper mine in Calumet. Very worth it it if you are up that way. Unbelievable what those miners did / endured.



How do you get the sticks out after you cut them up?


----------



## LondonNeil

Scorchio scorchio, hot hot hot! Over 30C all week. There or there abouts since May! Much of the country has now had 54 consecutive dry days. Driest June on record, driest start to summer on record. 2 week forecast
... More of the same.
Crops failed, livestock farmers using winter feed. 

On the plus side.... Dry wood stacks


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> K041 bars are cheap, Walmart has bar/chain combo for 20 bucks so I’ll grab a backup.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a 20” and making a skip loop out of 3/8 LP so I could run on my little saws if needed.


Skip picco dulls pretty quick, unfortunately. YMMV


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> K041 bars are cheap, Walmart has bar/chain combo for 20 bucks so I’ll grab a backup.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a 20” and making a skip loop out of 3/8 LP so I could run on my little saws if needed.


Saw will be worth more with a bigger “blade”
*Happy anniversary *


----------



## svk

Liberated the OE bar and got the big tree off the trail. Will save brush clearing for a cooler day once things dry out a bit. 

I can’t say enough about the Tri-Link products.


----------



## LondonNeil

oh carp....the end fell off my wood stack. I caught it and stopped a complete collapse and restacked the end but...it won't last. the stack also has a rather large bulge in it. I'm wishing I'd got around to building some racks now. I can feel a wasted hour or 2 restacking coming on.


----------



## Philbert

Hinerman said:


> How do you get the sticks out after you cut them up?


In this case, we just cut them up enough to get them up on the bank. Their main fear was that more water would cause the creek to dam and back up.

Other folks cut them into shorter lengths for removal or chipping.

Philbert


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> oh carp....the end fell off my wood stack. I caught it and stopped a complete collapse and restacked the end but...it won't last. the stack also has a rather large bulge in it. I'm wishing I'd got around to building some racks now. I can feel a wasted hour or 2 restacking coming on.



Yeah I have the same prob here at times, when I get around to building my wood shed it will be set up so this isn't an issue anymore (I think I will have 2 or 3 or even 4 bays) where I can stack all different types of wood from ready to burn to slightly green and different sizes from starter wood to overnighters. Whatever it is it will be simple but effective and keep everything tidy instead of the mess it is at the moment.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk: Happy anniversary!

I was cutting and splitting yesterday and my wife stacked it in the lean to. Somehow the stack came down so quickly you would have thought a bomb went off. Starting again was a joy !


----------



## rwoods

turnkey4099 said:


> Re: outside clutch - That is the prime reason all of my saws except a Husky top handle are Stihls.



I run Stihls and McCullochs. I will say this for having a Stihl for a 2nd saw versus an axe - it makes a way better chock. Ron


----------



## chipper1

rwoods said:


> I run Stihls and McCullochs. I will say this for having a Stihl for a 2nd saw versus an axe - it makes a way better chock. Ron
> 
> View attachment 664789


Those 046's are great saws, very durable!


----------



## woodchip rookie

That means you dont have to carry jackstands either.


----------



## rarefish383

rwoods said:


> I run Stihls and McCullochs. I will say this for having a Stihl for a 2nd saw versus an axe - it makes a way better chock. Ron
> 
> View attachment 664789


So that's what you use those orange things for! I've got 3-4 of them and they just sit under my Cuda. On stuff like that I use my Super 1050 or my Mac 550.


----------



## rwoods

Actually an 036Pro. Hurt the plastics a little. MAC SP125C put it on the ground with a little side trimming with the 036Pro. SP125C and PM800 sliced it up. Deere rescued the Stihl.


----------



## JustJeff

That’s either a tiny saw and a toy tractor or a monstrosity of a tree!!


----------



## chipper1

rwoods said:


> Actually an 036Pro. Hurt the plastics a little. MAC SP125C put it on the ground with a little side trimming with the 036Pro. SP125C and PM800 sliced it up. Deere rescued the Stihl.
> 
> View attachment 664798
> View attachment 664804
> View attachment 664799
> View attachment 664800
> View attachment 664801


I should have looked a bit better .
Those rounds looks so skinny when they are that tall lol.
Did you get it the 036 fixed up.
The plastics on mine look pretty clean.
Hopefully I didn't post these before, sorry if so guys.
This was a scrounge anyway lol.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That’s either a tiny saw and a toy tractor or a monstrosity of a tree!!


Gotta hope none of those rounds get away , they'd total that barn .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I could see an 8 pin rim with a 24 being a good setup for the 7910. Mine pulled a 32 buried and didn't seem like it was even working hard yet.


I would work the chain a bit rather than going with an 8 pin, on a 20 it would do fine though.
But maybe we have different standards .


----------



## rwoods

chipper1 said:


> I should have looked a bit better .
> Those rounds looks so skinny when they are that tall lol.
> *Did you get it the 036 fixed up.*
> The4235 Hillsboro Pike #300 plastics on mine look pretty clean.
> Hopefully I didn't post these before, sorry if so guys.
> This was a scrounge anyway lol.
> View attachment 664807
> View attachment 664808
> View attachment 664809
> View attachment 664810
> View attachment 664811



Used my wife’s blow dryer and got it presentable. Ron


----------



## MNGuns

I do my best to avoid them great biggun. Lot of wood comes out but a lot of time and effort goes in.


----------



## rwoods

MNGuns said:


> I do my best to avoid them great biggun. *Lot of wood comes out but a lot of time and effort goes in*.



You got that right. Ron


----------



## woodchip rookie

Not if you smarter than tree.


----------



## chipper1

rwoods said:


> Used my wife’s blow dryer and got it presentable. Ron


Been there with a few projects, needed something to heat up the decals and I don't have a heat gun, but she has a commercial hair drier.
Glad it was okay, those are great old saws. I just got another 026 last week, and I'm a husky guy .


----------



## rwoods

Had it since new. Has never failed me. Ron


----------



## MustangMike

I would rather drop rakers than run a larger pin. Less friction.


----------



## Picaso

So I trolled by to scrounge at a site that posted an ad about hardwood (oak?) firewood in the local paper. When I got there much of it was gone, but that "oak" turned out to be a big black walnut, so my helpers and I decided we would take some of the limbs left and make some lamps together for their bedrooms instead of burning all that beauty. 

Id rather have that any day.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Scorchio scorchio, hot hot hot! Over 30C all week. There or there abouts since May! Much of the country has now had 54 consecutive dry days. Driest June on record, driest start to summer on record. 2 week forecast
> ... More of the same.
> Crops failed, livestock farmers using winter feed.
> 
> On the plus side.... Dry wood stacks



Dry here too. Jun & so far Jul basically no moisture at all. Wheat harvest just started here Saturday - "best havest we every had" (from a farmer)due to a wet spring though.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Dry here too. Jun & so far Jul basically no moisture at all. Wheat harvest just started here Saturday - "best havest we every had" (from a farmer)due to a wet spring though.


Been raining here since saturday. close to 5 inches in the gauge so far. most creeks and rivers at near or at flood stage. 7 day forecast shows at least 5 more days of rain.


----------



## JustJeff

Couldn’t seem to buy a rain here. Driest I ever remember. We finally got a little rain Sunday. Record number of wildfires here in Ontario and one is messing up our annual fishing trip. I’m still going but to plan B and no campfires due to a ban. I usually take wood because I’m the wood guy in the group. If it rains and the ban is lifted, we will scrounge! Here’s hoping!


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Been raining here since saturday. close to 5 inches in the gauge so far. most creeks and rivers at near or at flood stage. 7 day forecast shows at least 5 more days of rain.


Think I just saw a fish swim past the family room window?


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I'm sat in st James's park (it's basically the front garden to buck palace) on my lunch break, and the grass is utterly parched, it's like that in parks all over. Berries are ripening but very small, some trees are having leaves turn and drop already. Too dry. We don't say that often.


----------



## LondonNeil

My main stack is about 35' long, beside a fence. 4'6" wide and 5' tall. Take from one end one winter, fill the other end, rinse and repeat. On pallets. To squeeze as much in as possible I overhang the pallets... This caused the bulge. The end is cribstacked, and I try to tie in with splits to the rest. I then crib a row every 10' or so. Sometimes I put a layer of splits turned 90° half way up the stack. It works, except I have a large about of small short and ugly splits, which get tossed in and don't stack nicely. I either need to make my ends a double or triple row of cribs, and add more intermediate cribs, or nail some pallets together as bookends, and intersperse these instead of the cribs. It was stable when built, but has dried and now I've 2 cord looking like it's heading for the floor. That'll take ages to stack again... So I'm trying to keep it up.


----------



## svk

Picaso said:


> So I trolled by to scrounge at a site that posted an ad about hardwood (oak?) firewood in the local paper. When I got there much of it was gone, but that "oak" turned out to be a big black walnut, so my helpers and I decided we would take some of the limbs left and make some lamps together for their bedrooms instead of burning all that beauty.
> 
> Id rather have that any day.


That turned piece is incredible!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I need a lathe


----------



## Ted Jenkins

We have not had any real fires here yet this year, but for sure could happen. Southern California had almost no winter last year with a late spring. Since the end of June it has been hot and even hotter some days. Yesterday when I left Palm Desert from staying with my family at 7AM it was in the mid 90's. The highs have been 111 to 119F. The fires at this rate can not be far behind. At this moment I have at 60 cord of nice wood ready to go, but by November there will not be enough time to deliver it all. Thanks


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> I need a lathe


My BIL retired kind of young, late 50's. When his Dad passed away, my MIL told the boys to take what they wanted. He got kind of bored and took the wood lathe home. It's either real easy, or he had a knack for it. He turned out some out standing bowls, candlesticks, vase's. I was quite surprised because he had never done any kind of wood working. So, I say, give it a try, you might have the knack. Oh, my BIL went back to work, I guess he got bored turning wood.


----------



## MNGuns

Load of bigger stuff. Smalls riding dump truck.


----------



## Picaso

svk said:


> That turned piece is incredible!



Thanks! Want me to make and send you one? No charge just tell me where. Not sure of a PM on tapatalk, but if you're interested then reach out.


----------



## Picaso

rarefish383 said:


> My BIL retired kind of young, late 50's. When his Dad passed away, my MIL told the boys to take what they wanted. He got kind of bored and took the wood lathe home. It's either real easy, or he had a knack for it. He turned out some out standing bowls, candlesticks, vase's. I was quite surprised because he had never done any kind of wood working. So, I say, give it a try, you might have the knack. Oh, my BIL went back to work, I guess he got bored turning wood.



good advice. if you have a good source of wood you can learn much faster and affordably. Some of the hairier parts come in with the drying side, more so than the turning.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> My BIL retired kind of young, late 50's. When his Dad passed away, my MIL told the boys to take what they wanted. He got kind of bored and took the wood lathe home. It's either real easy, or he had a knack for it. He turned out some out standing bowls, candlesticks, vase's. I was quite surprised because he had never done any kind of wood working. So, I say, give it a try, you might have the knack. Oh, my BIL went back to work, I guess he got bored turning wood.


I can turn. I just dont have a lathe. I made a whole set of chess pieces including the board when I was in high school. That project went to state fair. I worked in a machine shop. I made another chess set out of solid brass and stainless. Including the board. And adjustable-hight stand it was mounted to. The board alone weighed 168lbs. I scrapped the board because I had better plans but I still have the pieces. I dont have any idea what happened to the wood set I made. My gma still has the walnut clock I turned also. I cut down and threaded the barrel on my 243 and made the supressor for it.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I cut down and threaded the barrel on my 243 and made the supressor for it.


As I was reading all that this is what I was thinking about lol.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I should have looked a bit better .
> Those rounds looks so skinny when they are that tall lol.
> Did you get it the 036 fixed up.
> The plastics on mine look pretty clean.
> Hopefully I didn't post these before, sorry if so guys.
> This was a scrounge anyway lol.
> View attachment 664807
> View attachment 664808
> View attachment 664809
> View attachment 664810
> View attachment 664811


Didnt know there was a need for a decomp on the 036



farmer steve said:


> Been raining here since saturday. close to 5 inches in the gauge so far. most creeks and rivers at near or at flood stage. 7 day forecast shows at least 5 more days of rain.


There was 5-6 inches of standing water across the road at one spot on the way to work. If its gona be this soggy some trees need to fall down so I have something to do when the sun comes back.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Didnt know there was a need for a decomp on the 036
> 
> There was 5-6 inches of standing water across the road at one spot on the way to work. If its gona be this soggy some trees need to fall down so I have something to do when the sun comes back.


That's how I think of the little Homelite EZ, they put a decomp on it, but no decomp on the 100CC Super 1050?


----------



## woodchip rookie

My 445/550 both have decomp.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> As I was reading all that this is what I was thinking about lol.


----------



## James Miller

I like! Working on a standoff/breaching attachment for my newest peice.
Something like this but nicer and enlarged to work with 12 guage.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> That's how I think of the little Homelite EZ, they put a decomp on it, but no decomp on the 100CC Super 1050?


Maybe the thinking is, if you aren’t strong enough to start a 100cc saw, you really shouldn’t be running it.


----------



## James Miller

Only saw that has bit me was @Just a Guy that cuts wood Jonsereds 80 I believe it was. Learned you don't grip it and RIP it with the big old saws with no decomp .


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Been raining here since saturday. close to 5 inches in the gauge so far. most creeks and rivers at near or at flood stage. 7 day forecast shows at least 5 more days of rain.


Good, someone else is finally getting our rain!


----------



## svk

We are overrun with water and mosquitoes. The ground squishes when you walk. I even had puddles of standing water 24 hours after the rain stopped. If I can remember I’ll grab a pic of the crick going out of the lake. The water was over the culvert and normally it’s barely flowing.

This has been the thickest “second hatch” of mosquitoes I’ve even seen. And if it doesn’t dry up we are going to have a third hatch as well.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Good, someone else is finally getting our rain!


the guessers said we broke the record for july rainfall at over 10 inches. Stihl raining today.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> We are overrun with water and mosquitoes. The ground squishes when you walk. I even had puddles of standing water 24 hours after the rain stopped. If I can remember I’ll grab a pic of the crick going out of the lake. The water was over the culvert and normally it’s barely flowing.
> 
> This has been the thickest “second hatch” of mosquitoes I’ve even seen. And if it doesn’t dry up we are going to have a third hatch as well.


just hope they die off before the 6th of September for the next "up north" fishing trip....


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> We are overrun with water and mosquitoes. The ground squishes when you walk. I even had puddles of standing water 24 hours after the rain stopped. If I can remember I’ll grab a pic of the crick going out of the lake. The water was over the culvert and normally it’s barely flowing.
> 
> This has been the thickest “second hatch” of mosquitoes I’ve even seen. And if it doesn’t dry up we are going to have a third hatch as well.



It's been a couple weeks since we've seen any amount of rain, river is nearly back in it's banks. The second hatch of skeeters and gnats were horrible here, thankfully it was rather short lived. It was almost like a light switch as they just shut off completely. One day you didn't dare go outside in the afternoon even, 3 days later I could do chores at night, no breeze, without getting bit.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> We are overrun with water and mosquitoes. The ground squishes when you walk. I even had puddles of standing water 24 hours after the rain stopped. If I can remember I’ll grab a pic of the crick going out of the lake. The water was over the culvert and normally it’s barely flowing.
> 
> This has been the thickest “second hatch” of mosquitoes I’ve even seen. And if it doesn’t dry up we are going to have a third hatch as well.



That and the flies. I have never seen them this thick. Horseflies and deer flies out the yingy.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Didnt know there was a need for a decomp on the 036


It's more for the sake of the recoils.
The only saw I used them on was the closed port husky 55 as it would just snap the plastic pin off the recoil like nothing.
I sold a 460 to a guy one time who couldn't start it, I had to show him how to use the recoil. I just drop start them and run them, went and looked at a 3120 a few months ago(should have bought it ), the guy says you might want to use the decomp, I said for what, 5 pulls later.
I'm just not wanting to score a cylinder by using them and having one get a piece of carbon on it and to have it start leaking. To me they are a use it all the time or don't use it at all.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> It's more for the sake of the recoils.
> The only saw I used them on was the closed port husky 55 as it would just snap the plastic pin off the recoil like nothing.
> I sold a 460 to a guy one time who couldn't start it, I had to show him how to use the recoil. I just drop start them and run them, went and looked at a 3120 a few months ago(should have bought it ), the guy says you might want to use the decomp, I said for what, 5 pulls later.
> I'm just not wanting to score a cylinder by using them and having one get a piece of carbon on it and to have it start leaking. To me they are a use it all the time or don't use it at all.


I kind of figured that was why it's there. A stock 590 has one for the same reason. I didn't use it till I got the saw back from Del. Don't know what the compression is but it's more then the red97 590 I ran.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> just hope they die off before the 6th of September for the next "up north" fishing trip....


My birthday! Unfortunately I’ll be out of town that day.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> My birthday!


#MeToo. 
Spooky.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's getting hotter! The prediction for Friday is we may break the all time heat record, currently 38.5C or 101f. 56 dry days, 9 days consecutive over 30 and several more coming. Less than 10% average June and July rainfall. Britain is perspiring..... profusely.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mate………. That’s not hot!


Weighed a full load of wood, these two pieces only just fitted into my medium size firebox.

Get a full 12hrs burn time, based on this say 2kg burn rate per hour and an efficiency of say 60%. Energy content of the wood, 25Mj per kg x 2 = 50MJ / 3600 sec x 0.6 = 8.3 kW output, about the same as my split system heat pump. Running the heat pump at 3.75 kw power consumption $0.25 per kw/hr 3.75 x 0.25 x 12 hrs = $11.25 just to run it for 12 hrs.

This is the first time I’ve actually done the math, either way I love the wood burning.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> My birthday! Unfortunately I’ll be out of town that day.


?? that's why I picked that day you know! it save me a few shots at the local beverage lounge !! this way I can afford to buy more bait to catch more fish instead of sharing hang-overs with a birthday friend?? lol just kidding you know ! "HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY OLE FRIEND" ...


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Mate………. That’s not hot!


Mate, oh yes it is, its very hot for Pommes!

I realise its not hot for many parts of the world, many parts of Australia, many parts of the US, but it is abnormally hot for us. very abnormally hot. I'd say once in 50 to 100 years hot...except the record was set in 2003....climate change does predict this though I think (the unusual extremes become much more common as well as the average shifting slightly). As well as being pale skinned, red faced and unaclimatised to this heat, our infrastructure just isn't built for it. We don't have many buildings with air con, our railways are suffering buckled tracks, our farms don't irrigate so our crops have totally failed, our tarmac roads have melted. We don't get extrmemes, so when we do (be it hot, or cold and snow, or heavy rain and flooding....and we've had all these events in the last few years) we fail to cope.

Oh and ...I'm jealous. I'd split each of those lumps into 6, and fit about 3 splits into either of my stoves. its a good job i enjoy splitting


----------



## James Miller

Trade you some rain for a warm dry day. This is day 6 of rain like this pretty soon I'm gona start building a boat and collecting animals.


----------



## woodchip rookie

They'll just poop on the floor.


----------



## James Miller

At the end of the drive way right now.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Maybe the thinking is, if you aren’t strong enough to start a 100cc saw, you really shouldn’t be running it.


I like that line of thinking!


----------



## MustangMike

I would not want some of my ported 90 cc saws w/o a decomp. I've also wished my 044 had one on some cool days, the temp makes a big difference. Cool thick oil increases compression, and it stings more when that cord is ripped out of you hand when it is cold.


----------



## chipper1

Oh the days when men get old.
I've always like having a good variety of saws, when I get tired or don't need a large saw why run it unless it's just to get it out to run it. I have quite a few that need to be out running for a short bit at least, I haven't been feeling well and if I'm not feeling well and the saws aren't run then they won 't be feeling well .
Hopefully I can get some run time on a few before the weekend comes.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Mate………. That’s not hot!
> 
> 
> Weighed a full load of wood, these two pieces only just fitted into my medium size firebox.
> 
> Get a full 12hrs burn time, based on this say 2kg burn rate per hour and an efficiency of say 60%. Energy content of the wood, 25Mj per kg x 2 = 50MJ / 3600 sec x 0.6 = 8.3 kW output, about the same as my split system heat pump. Running the heat pump at 3.75 kw power consumption $0.25 per kw/hr 3.75 x 0.25 x 12 hrs = $11.25 just to run it for 12 hrs.
> 
> This is the first time I’ve actually done the math, either way I love the wood burning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 665137
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 665136



Might have to do those calcs again, Jeff. The energy content of hardwood is ~19MJ/kg. 

Spruce is 21MJ/kg. Yay spruce!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> It's getting hotter! The prediction for Friday is we may break the all time heat record, currently 38.5C or 101f. 56 dry days, 9 days consecutive over 30 and several more coming. Less than 10% average June and July rainfall. Britain is perspiring..... profusely.


good wood drying temps Neil.  maybe the queen will let you cool off here.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> Only saw that has bit me was @Just a Guy that cuts wood Jonsereds 80 I believe it was. Learned you don't grip it and RIP it with the big old saws with no decomp .


That the 801 with 240lbs compression cold.. I picked up a tractor supply D handle tried to start it like mustang mikes video it broke lol....
It looked funny with a big D ring on it anyway....... It's fun to run but it is heavy


----------



## MustangMike

I like the Elasostart rope/handle. The handles are larger than most, and that little bit of cushion saves both ropes and hands.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Might have to do those calcs again, Jeff. The energy content of hardwood is ~19MJ/kg.
> 
> Spruce is 21MJ/kg. Yay spruce!



I looked it up and right you are Cowboy , either my thermodynamics text book is wrong or my memory of reading it 15 years ago is wrong, I suspect the latter. Still surprisingly a couple of bits of wood is worth a few bucks.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

MustangMike said:


> I like the Elasostart rope/handle. The handles are larger than most, and that little bit of cushion saves both ropes and hands.



It could just be me but I get a kick out of telling someone here try this.....
I may try it after this rope brakes


----------



## nighthunter

Fairly sick of first thinnings at the moment


----------



## LondonNeil

Bean poles!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here is my fenceline elm from last winter finally cut n split.







Have a little more elm and oak tops down but am struggling to get time for it. DemoDerby car engine/trans swap last week's day off. CV Axles on the Corolla yesterday. 

Then daughter's bf came over late yesterday needs bearings and rotors on back of his 13 Malibu... There goes another day next week...

Still have a porch and entry on the house to tear off and shingle before another winter rolls in.

Good Times for sure!


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Bean poles!


 just thousands and thousands to be cut


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> Fairly sick of first thinnings at the moment





nighthunter said:


> just thousands and thousands to be cut



Have you thought about a brush cutter, so that you don't have to bend over as much?

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

or a sharp axe?

Oh and the first picture, your gob cuts look a bit small.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> or a sharp axe?
> 
> Oh and the first picture, your gob cuts look a bit small.


What's a gob cut.


----------



## nighthunter

They don't look it in the pictures but they range in diameter from 6-12" and have to be cut to 10' lengths and man- handled into stacks to be collected by lorry 


Philbert said:


> Have you thought about a brush cutter, so that you don't have to bend over as much?
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Free wood courtesy of the township. Any idea on species? Seems light and if decent, I may return to grab the rest.


----------



## Ryan A

Splits easy......


----------



## James Miller

Maple?


----------



## abbott295

Looks like silver maple.


----------



## rwoods

nighthunter said:


> Fairly sick of first thinnings at the moment View attachment 665250
> View attachment 665251



Makes my back hurt just looking at the low stumps and the short bar. Ron


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Bean poles!



ZoggerWood !!!!


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> just thousands and thousands to be cut



FS460 wood lol


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> Fairly sick of first thinnings at the moment View attachment 665250
> View attachment 665251


If you have enough to keep it fed and don't need perfectly formed firewood pieces, I recommend the Bilke S3 as the best way to turn toothpicks into firewood, quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> If you have enough to keep it fed and don't need perfectly formed firewood pieces, I recommend the Bilke S3 as the best way to turn toothpicks into firewood, quickly.


That does look slick.


----------



## MustangMike

That is Silver Maple, it will make your saws look fast!


----------



## Philbert

nighthunter said:


> They don't look it in the pictures but they range in diameter from 6-12" and have to be cut to 10' lengths and man- handled into stacks to be collected by lorry


What is the largest diameter tree that can be _reasonably _felled with a bike handle brush clearing saw with an 8 inch diameter blade

_EDIT: STIHL manual says 2-3/4 inch maximum diameter trees._

Phlbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> What is the largest diameter tree that can be _reasonably _felled with a bike handle brush clearing saw with an 8 inch diameter blade
> 
> _EDIT: STIHL manual says 2-3/4 inch maximum diameter trees._
> 
> Phlbert


Reasonable might be somewhat subjective  Look at what the feller bunchers with those circular saw felling heads can safely cut with a good operator. It's more than the radius of the blade. I reckon reasonable in nighthunter's context might be the biggest he can push over to set the direction of fall if need be. I wonder how many blades on those things get bent as the tree goes over.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You can cut way bigger than 2-3" trees with a forestry clearing saw.


----------



## Philbert

*Just a cool trailer. 
*
For roofing jobs. Hard to imagine, but also hard to un-see once seen.

On scissor lift. Flared wings to catch debris. Compact enough to fit places. 




Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> *Just a cool trailer.
> *
> For roofing jobs. Hard to imagine, but also hard to un-see once seen.
> 
> On scissor lift. Flared wings to catch debris. Compact enough to fit places.
> 
> View attachment 665476
> 
> 
> Philbert


Three generations of construction workers in the family trying to find a better way. Brilliant. That's one of the great things about visiting the old forestry salts around here. They have had a lifetime or more of experimenting and finding ways and creating machinery to do the job faster, cleaner, safer, easier, cheaper or some combination thereof. Sometimes it takes a while of staring at some rusty iron to figure out what it did best and just how clever some people are. When I went from a desk job staring at a computer to floundering around out in the bush, one of the best things about it has been what to me was a revelation about how many thinkers there are in the bush and in rural NZ. I hope that creativity is never crushed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellas,

Back from Samoa now (Western Samoa that is, not American). Took a charter one arvo. One day the previous week a family caught a dozen Spanish mackerel up to 1.5m but we struggled a bit. Conditions were a bit rough and the fish did not co-operate. As I always say, if you catch lots of fish, it's due to your good fishing. If you don't catch lots of fish, it's the fish's fault. 

Snagged a couple of small GTs, a blue fin trevally and one Spaniard. Made sure I was wearing the right cap so you'd know it was me.







The charter operators were both Aussies and made the flat statement that the Spanish mackerels from that part of the Pacific were the best eating fish in the ocean. "Really?", I sez. I've had it back in Oz and thought it to be good but not awesome. What about coral trout? Red emperor? Better than them and other tasty fish? They smile. Try it and get back to us, they say. 

Well, I have to say that they were right. Much better than back home. The resort chef cooked it up for us according to our personal specifications...."In big slabs, please".




It was a great trip.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> That is Silver Maple, it will make your saws look fast!



Grabbed another load....it's only 4 houses up from me. Will grab more as the township continues during the week


----------



## svk

Wind was right so we took down the largest dead cottonwood. It had a side hanging branch which pulled it it to the left but it fell well within the desired zone. 





Tree died last year but absolutely shattered upon impact. 



First batch of hard work is done.


----------



## svk




----------



## Cody

No scrounging today, but did pick this up to definitely aid in future scrounges.


----------



## James Miller

I had an old articcat 300 it was a good quad. Sold it to get a Suzuki king quad 300 same exact quad but the suzuki came with front locker and 2 low range settings. Standard low and pull the house off the foundation ultra low. Never understood why the cat didn't have those parts being a rebadged king quad.


----------



## Cody

James Miller said:


> I had an old articcat 300 it was a good quad. Sold it to get a Suzuki king quad 300 same exact quad but the suzuki came with front locker and 2 low range settings. Standard low and pull the house off the foundation ultra low. Never understood why the cat didn't have those parts being a rebadged king quad.



That's a large reason why I went with this cat, you can engage the front locker with just the flip of a switch. I don't want to have to wait for a front tire to start spinning before it locks in with the hills I need to climb, if it starts spinning you just lost. It's just high and low gear, but it's also a 650 and has pretty good power down low. Not many Suzuki's around here for sale but they were both machines I was researching. I like Honda's reliability, but beyond that they seem boring to me. I've just never been a Honda guy.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> View attachment 665557


That cut looks terrible because I was just cleaning up the stump.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> I had an old articcat 300 it was a good quad. Sold it to get a Suzuki king quad 300 same exact quad but the suzuki came with front locker and 2 low range settings. Standard low and pull the house off the foundation ultra low. Never understood why the cat didn't have those parts being a rebadged king quad.



It was probably an AC differential. AC likes to use some of their own parts on tech swaps. Currently on the snowmobiles with the Yamaha motors they were using some of their own clutches and electronics.


----------



## Ryan A

Jealous of some of the big woodlots/cutting areas some of you guys have. Conscious of when I run the saw. Neighbors on all sides....the 262 did feel super fast in the maple though


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> That cut looks terrible because I was just cleaning up the stump.





Were you feeling bad about it?


----------



## PSUplowboy

I had a nice day splitting and hauling four loads to my parents. Weather here was nice!


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Jealous of some of the big woodlots/cutting areas some of you guys have. Conscious of when I run the saw. Neighbors on all sides....the 262 did feel super fast in the maple though


I try to be considerate in town. The ported saw will probably stay home from now on since the 7910 makes much less noise.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> I try to be considerate in town. The ported saw will probably stay home from now on since the 7910 makes much less noise.



I think most people are pretty understanding. The one thing I try to do is get all the cutting done quickly and organise things so the cutting is done in one hit so there's no stopping and starting saws over the course of the day.


----------



## svk

Last night we torched all of the smaller rounds that were moveable. 

So I turned this... 



Into this:



Had 4 rounds to go and the saw lost power and wanted to die. I pretty much knew it was this...



It’s an 11 year old Poulan 3516 that already had a broken brake band. So basically not worth fixing unless I can find a free donor saw. 

What do you guys think? Overheated or air leak? Only transfer is on the mag side of the exhaust port.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> So I turned this...
> View attachment 665787
> 
> Into this:
> View attachment 665786


Leveraxe time?



svk said:


> So basically not worth fixing unless I can find a free donor saw.


Pretty common saw; should be donor saws at garage sales, if you are patient.
Don't toss it: I can cut it in half for a demo motor.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Lol. Fiskars can’t split this so Leveraxe certainly won’t!

This is project is at my aunts house. It’s her saw so her call.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Last night we torched all of the smaller rounds that were moveable.
> 
> So I turned this...
> View attachment 665787
> 
> 
> Into this:
> View attachment 665785
> 
> 
> Had 4 rounds to go and the saw lost power and wanted to die. I pretty much knew it was this...
> View attachment 665786
> 
> 
> It’s an 11 year old Poulan 3516 that already had a broken brake band. So basically not worth fixing unless I can find a free donor saw.
> 
> What do you guys think? Overheated or air leak? Only transfer is on the mag side of the exhaust port.



Question. Is cottonwood ashy? I'd burn anything that doesn't make a big mess, even if it doesn't rate on the BTU charts. I'd just be chucking in bigger bits.


----------



## farmer steve

got the call. come and get it !!!!  dang green walnut was heavy but had help from a green tractor. doesn't look like much but had to stack it in the 8' bed to get it all on the truck.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, it is a heat failure, hard to know if it is the result of a leak w/o a pressure test, but do that before attempting any repair. IMO, this should not happen no matter how old, etc. Something went wrong for that to happen.

I was milling with my ported MS 710 in my back lot, and I did get comments from the neighbor's that it was loud. Next time I used a 066 with less aggressive muff mod.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> got the call. come and get it !!!!  dang green walnut was heavy but had help from a green tractor. doesn't look like much but had to stack it in the 8' bed to get it all on the truck.
> View attachment 665807
> View attachment 665808


Highly valuable! You should have put a towel down in your bucket lest you risk marring that expensive wood


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Steve, it is a heat failure, hard to know if it is the result of a leak w/o a pressure test, but do that before attempting any repair. IMO, this should not happen no matter how old, etc. Something went wrong for that to happen.
> 
> I was milling with my ported MS 710 in my back lot, and I did get comments from the neighbor's that it was loud. Next time I used a 066 with less aggressive muff mod.



Here’s the synopsis:
It was about 75 degrees yesterday. Saw was in good tune. Good gas and oil. I was on the third consecutive tank of fuel yesterday doing noodling (cottonwood rounds from 20-30 inches) so certainly could be either just heat in general or heat caused by air leak. Chain was sharp so not being excessively overworked.

As I mentioned the saw is 11 years old and almost certainly has been run by inexperienced users (ie operated with dull chain)


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Question. Is cottonwood ashy? I'd burn anything that doesn't make a big mess, even if it doesn't rate on the BTU charts. I'd just be chucking in bigger bits.


It’s not bad to burn, just doesn’t burn long at all. Once cottonwood is dry it feels like balsawood.

These trees are cut within a firewood quarantine area and are just being used to burn out stumps on the lot. Too big to process without a hydro and virtually impossible to get a hydro down to them.


----------



## macattack_ga

Tall skinny white oak scrounge.
Coworkers back yard.
Downed from ground soak & weak root ball.
Easy bucking.

Hardly worth breaking the trailer out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That does not look like white oak.


----------



## macattack_ga

woodchip rookie said:


> That does not look like white oak.


----------



## MustangMike

There is no doubt that is White Oak.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Here’s the synopsis:
> It was about 75 degrees yesterday. Saw was in good tune. Good gas and oil.  I was on the third consecutive tank of fuel yesterday doing noodling (cottonwood rounds from 20-30 inches) so certainly could be either just heat in general or heat caused by air leak. Chain was sharp so not being excessively overworked.
> 
> As I mentioned the saw is 11 years old and almost certainly has been run by inexperienced users (ie operated with dull chain)



It failed when you were using it, that damage was likely not already there (unless the rings were still free).

Sounds like either an air leak, or you Hi screw on the carb adjusted on it's own. Happens when the springs under the screw get old. Check the setting to see where it is at.


----------



## MustangMike

Re looking at your pic, and reading your description, very possible you lost a bearing cage, and when the piston ate it, that was it. If that is the case, your jug will likely be scratched and not just have transfer on it.


----------



## JustJeff

Couple fish from our boys annual fishing trip. Pike and walleye and a few smallmouth bass were the mix.

Total fire ban in the area due to an exceedingly dry year this is smoke from one of the fires. We were camped 60 kilometers from the closest fire and smoke was visible when the wind blew in! It was a shame because there was a big pile of Free firewood at our camp!


----------



## farmer steve

macattack_ga said:


> Tall skinny white oak scrounge.
> Coworkers back yard.
> Downed from ground soak & weak root ball.
> Easy bucking.
> 
> Hardly worth breaking the trailer out.
> 
> View attachment 665856
> View attachment 665857


It was worth it mac. now if it was spruce............................


----------



## woodchip rookie

macattack_ga said:


> View attachment 665947


hmmm....the "white oak" in this area must not be white or its another species of white. I'll try to get a bark/leaf pic.


----------



## LondonNeil

makita must be struggling. 7900 delivery now delayed to september!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> makita must be struggling. 7900 delivery now delayed to september!


Wouldnt that mean they are oversold?


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I'm not sure who to blame, the website i ordered from (who btw have charged me and had my money since 6th June) or Makita who are being stunning slow. reading arbtalk (uk and boring version of this site) people that returned saws for repair are still waiting on their return .... I'm seriously considering the husqvarna 365 x torque, its £565 with a 20" bar. so £15 more for a horse power less saw, but in stock and my local dealer has it, rather than this annoying far off website.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Well I'm not sure who to blame, the website i ordered from (who btw have charged me and had my money since 6th June) or Makita who are being stunning slow. reading arbtalk (uk and bring version of this sight) people that returned saws for repair are still waiting on their return .... I'm seriously considering the husqvarna 365 x torque, its £565 with a 20" bar. so £15 more for a horse power less saw, but in stock and my local dealer has it, rather than this annoying far off website.


How much for an American (dealer or AS friend) to mail to you?

365 is a great saw but a lot less power than the 7900


----------



## JustJeff

Less than one hp difference which you won’t notice unless you have a 28” bar buried in hardwood. Even then the Husqvarna will do the job. You will just have to wait that extra 3 seconds per cut. 365xt is a great saw, I had one and loved it. For a guy heating his house in the city and cutting in his yard, any number of 50ccclass saws would suffice.


----------



## svk

I have to disagree on not noticing the power difference.


----------



## LondonNeil

postage on saw across te pond....i may as well reach deeper and get that ms461 basically.

It is annoying....I know the makita is a heck of a deal. However the slow slow slow way they are dealing with this recall ( a problem that apparently UK makita dealers had known of and fed back to makita over a year ago) and the fact that there are very few makita dealers, any problems will be a PITA to rectify, and this on going delay.
vs
the husky...a very good saw but somehow will feel a disappointment after the makita....but from my local dealer 15-20 mins away. rather annoying but IF id ordered back in June they had a deal on husky saws of 4 free chains. ....I've emailed my local dealer to see if I can get them to do the saw with that deal for me.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I have to disagree on not noticing the power difference.


Not if he’s never run a 7900! Lol. Actually neither have I. I have run a husky 390 and then run my ms460 which I figure is a similar difference. Biggest wood was 18” elm that day and if there was a difference, I couldn’t feel it.


----------



## LondonNeil

now this is why i'm talking saws here, not in the saw section. here is honest views expressed well, saw section is.....different.


----------



## husqvarna257

Cut and split lots of the year old oak today. Wet just like it was cut yesterday. I ran the 257 with a new full chisel chain, it ate the oak up. Thank goodness red oak is so light. I want to get a new saw for next year but another car may come 1st.


----------



## dancan

While a husky is not really my cup of tea the 365 is a breadwinner , if it doesn't have enough power get a 372 p/c and instant upgrade but 65cc to 72cc is close .
16" and down it will be more than plenty of saw and if you have a good dealer to support your habit , well ,,, you decide lol

Hey Neil , you guys set a heat record yet ?


----------



## svk

Is the 372 not available? That’s well over halfway up to the 7900 in power difference from the 365. 

Is this the 70 cc 365? You could fix the transfers (very easy) and have a 372. Muff mod and timing advance and now you are probably outcutting the 7900. Although if you are cutting in urban areas perhaps a muff mod isn’t a good idea?


----------



## dancan

The CastIron Pirates were by today , asked if I was interest , sure I sez ...











It's a coal fired water heater , in nice shape with a perfect looking water jacket so for 30 Cnd Kopeks , it stayed behind lol
Now , to wait for a vessel that will hold water and make a wood fired hot tub


----------



## dancan

I think svk is correct on the 365xt being 70cc .


----------



## JustJeff

It is a 70cc saw. The transfer baffle is the only difference. I read up on all of that when I first got my 365xt. It cut so strong that I never messed with it. I had an 18” bar which it pulled with authority. I really liked that saw. Only reason I got rid of it was I got a crazy deal on the Stihl 460 and I felt it would have a better resale so I kept it.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I should hope a 70 cc saw pulls an 18" bar with authority. My ported 261 pulls it real nice. Mostly run 20s on my 60 and 70 cc saws.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, I should hope a 70 cc saw pulls an 18" bar with authority.


That's what I was thinking lol.


----------



## chipper1

Not much difference in smaller wood, both are great saws for your use. The biggest difference to me is the dolmar has bigger dawgs than the 365 at least here in the states. When you get into wood over 20" and have a bar length greater than 24 then the 7910 will start to gain a little. I don't think of the dolmar as performing as well as a 79cc saw should, that doesn't mean I don't like them though .
You would most likely notice more of a difference based on the chain type or condition in up to 20" green wood.
If we can be honest here the small amount of gain can easily made up by the way we process the wood as in hauling/splitting/stacking, besides is a few seconds a cut on 50 larger cuts a year going to net you much time saved .
Think of how long it takes to restock a pile of wood that tips over .
The 2166 is the same basic saw as the 365XT, but in a red wrapper with a straight handle .


Stock 7910 with a 20" round filed chain.

Ported 372 xtorq which is the same 71cc cylinder on the 365xt.


----------



## LondonNeil

That's my understanding, 365 is the same exact saw as the 372 but with stuffers in the transfers, which are easily removed.


----------



## Picaso

Ryan A said:


> Free wood courtesy of the township. Any idea on species? Seems light and if decent, I may return to grab the rest.



100% silver maple - which is a fast growing and soft maple. They can be curly and you can make nice things from it, though it's density is pretty low so as a firewood it is not good unless you're cold. 

I find lots of people around here putting lots of silver in and selling it as mixed hardwoods. It is hardwood, but if it isnt very dry it is a waste. Maybe a shoulder wood at best.


----------



## Picaso

svk said:


> Highly valuable! You should have put a towel down in your bucket lest you risk marring that expensive wood



it's a shame you didnt make some lamps out of those. Maybe there is still time to make some mini-lamps?


----------



## Picaso

Picaso said:


> it's a shame you didnt make some lamps out of those. Maybe there is still time to make some mini-lamps?



and uh, yes that highly valuable walnut is highly valuable


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> That's my understanding, 365 is the same exact saw as the 372 but with stuffers in the transfers, which are easily removed.


Here the 365 has smaller dawgs and different top covers/air filter ie high top on the 372 and low top on the 365.
You say easily removed, yes, by pulling the jug and then removing the caps(after purchasing a safety torx bit), and then grinding the small piece of aluminum baffle(not a stuffer) out of the cover and then repeating the process in reverse, it's easy. I have a friend who is a mechanic, if you ask him if a job is hard he will say no, it just takes longer lol. So now you have the transfers removed after an hr or two, what is the ROI on doing it, you save a few seconds a cut on 20" wood and larger, you may "pay" for the mod in a couple years, but you've also lost any warranty you gained buying a new saw. Also don't forget I didn't even get into the time it takes to remove the carb limiters and retune the saw(tuning the saw should be done anyway, but).
Don't get me wrong, it's all fun and games and as a hobby sure you can do it, but the actual amount of time saved for most firewooders is minimal at best.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Here the 365 has smaller dawgs and different top covers/air filter ie high top on the 372 and low top on the 365.
> You say easily removed, yes, by pulling the jug and then removing the caps(after purchasing a safety torx bit), and then grinding the small piece of aluminum baffle out of the cover and then repeating the process in reverse, it's easy. I have a friend who is a mechanic, if you ask him if a job is hard he will say no, it just takes longer lol. So now you have the transfers removed after an hr or two, what is the ROI on doing it, you save a few seconds a cut on 20" wood and larger, you may "pay" for the mod in a couple years, but you've also lost any warranty you gained buying a new saw. Also don't forget I didn't even get into the time it takes to remove the carb limiters and retune the saw(tuning the saw should be done anyway, but).
> Don't get me wrong, it's all fun and games and as a hobby sure you can do it, but the actual amount of time saved for most firewooders is minimal at best.


Man! Do you know how to take the fun out of working on saws! You are correct, but come on!


----------



## LondonNeil

Errrr, where did i say i'd do it? I don't recall advocating doing it at all.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Errrr, where did i say i'd do it? I don't recall advocating doing it at all.


Never said you did .


LondonNeil said:


> now this is why i'm talking saws here, not in the saw section. here is honest views expressed well, saw section is.....different.


Just figured I'd speak some honest views , did I not express them well .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Man! Do you know how to take the fun out of working on saws! You are correct, but come on!


That's why I let you work on them, so I can run them.


----------



## svk

Chipper brings up some good points. Even if it’s kind of party pooper-ish in our more is better world. 

In the past month I’ve helped friends and family clear some big trees with little saws, which were the only thing available at the time. I’ve cut a couple of 30” trees with 35-42 cc saws and several trees over 20”. The main time killer with yard trees is cleanup, not the bucking cuts. 

While it’s certainly not advisable for cutting all day every day, if you have an occasional big tree you certainly can tackle it with a smaller saw. And the actually difference in time spent bucking is minimal when you are looking one cc class up or down.


----------



## JustJeff

I cut over 30 cord with my poulan pro 5020. Whole trees 30”+ ash and elm and maple. It doesn’t have the snap of a 50cc pro saw but it will pull 70 links of 3/8 full chisel in hardwood if I use a sane amount of pressure. $220 brand new vs 800 for a 261/550. If I had money for a brand new firewood saw, I’d honestly take a hard look at the Stihl 362 or the 562 husky. That 365xt is a great bargain however and I challenge you to find a “dang I wish I’d bought a 372 instead” thread. Mine was a full time forestry saw for 3 years before I got it, I used for 3 years and sold it for what I paid for it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you're paying $800 for a 550 you paid way too much. I paid $500 for mine, and I would take my 445 that I paid $350 for any day of the week over a crapsman/poulan.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> If you're paying $800 for a 550 you paid way too much. I paid $500 for mine, and I would take my 445 that I paid $350 for any day of the week over a crapsman/poulan.


He’s in Canad-eh though so prices may be more.


----------



## James Miller

The biggest problem I see with the cheap poulans is the average person that buys one doesn't know how to maintain it. Give these same people any "pro" saw and it would suffer the same fate.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> The biggest problem I see with the cheap poulans is the average person that buys one doesn't know how to maintain it. Give these same people any "pro" saw and it would suffer the same fate.


Oh yeah. Poor gas, cheap oil, no bar oil, and running with a chain so dull you can’t throw powder.


----------



## JustJeff

Stihl price list in Canadian dinero.


----------



## JustJeff

Our buck is worth about 75 cents U.S. and here in the people’s republic of Ontario there is an additional 13% sales tax. No lube, no cuddling just left feeling sore and unloved!


----------



## svk

“People’s republic”. Love it!


----------



## MustangMike

I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have a stock saw in the house. All are either ported, or heavily modified, and when I go out to do a days work with them, you would have a lot of uncut wood at the end of the day with a bone stock saw.

Some people may enjoy "cutting with the saw", I enjoy "cutting through the wood". The more productive I am, the better I feel about it. And if my ported 261 cuts like a 60 cc saw, I can keep going a lot faster and longer.

Likewise my worked over (but not ported) 044 and 440 will out cut stock 460s, and weigh almost a pound less.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have a stock saw in the house. All are either ported, or heavily modified, and when I go out to do a days work with them, you would have a lot of uncut wood at the end of the day with a bone stock saw.
> 
> Some people may enjoy "cutting with the saw", I enjoy "cutting through the wood". The more productive I am, the better I feel about it. And if my ported 261 cuts like a 60 cc saw, I can keep going a lot faster and longer.
> 
> Likewise my worked over (but not ported) 044 and 440 will out cut stock 460s, and weigh almost a pound less.


Mike you do realize that even if you went out with a bone stock saw you would still come home with more wood than probably 99% of the guys out there cutting wood for firewood right . 
Maybe no-one has told you, but your not the average guy .
More proof of that, how many guys drive around nice mustangs with more than 10 saws in them(or any for that matter), I'm only aware of one, did I say your not the average guy .
It's a compliment for sure as there are not many who will attain the knowledge you have, the work ethic, or the stamina to do what you do.
That being said most folks will not recognize the benefits of grinding the baffles on the 365xt, but they may see the benefits of a sharp chain pay off in many ways .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 666275
> Stihl price list in Canadian dinero.


Well at least the price on the 880 doesn't seem so bad compared to what they get us for them .


----------



## svk

Remember that one guy who was around here last winter with the propane tank muffler? He said the 461 was going to be selling for $2000 soon


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Remember that one guy who was around here last winter with the propane tank muffler? He said the 461 was going to be selling for $2000 soon


How could those who saw that mess forget it .
I think at least some of those threads were pulled down because of the threats he was making .


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry chipper, I was feeling grumpy and reacted overly sternly to your poke.

I hadn't looked into the detail, because I wouldn't do it. As a chartered engineer and someone that is moderately practical and enjoys fixing stuff, i would describe it as fairly easy from your description, it sounds like something that a practical guy with no special tools could do with care. But I don't have the time. If I did... Well.... Night Hunter wouldn't have a ms660.

Noticing the difference/needing the extra for productivity? No. Most here are doing wood for fun, and if the saw is part of that fun then great. That's all. I'll say it again.... It's in my signature block still I think....an ms180 and patience will do all i need. I just ran out of patience and a bigger saw brings the fun back. I won't run it often. I'd love a 441 or 461 just because I think Stihl are better looked after in the uk, dealer wise. But looking at saw per pound sterling, and I've settled on the makita..... If they ever fix the recall issue. I hit them via the Makita UK Facebook page last night, so maybe I'll get some info.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have a stock saw in the house. All are either ported, or heavily modified, and when I go out to do a days work with them, you would have a lot of uncut wood at the end of the day with a bone stock saw.
> 
> Some people may enjoy "cutting with the saw", I enjoy "cutting through the wood". The more productive I am, the better I feel about it. And if my ported 261 cuts like a 60 cc saw, I can keep going a lot faster and longer.
> 
> Likewise my worked over (but not ported) 044 and 440 will out cut stock 460s, and weigh almost a pound less.


You dont get done faster cuz you got faster saws. You get done faster because theres less room in a mustang than a truck. If all I had to fill was the passenger seat of a mustang I would be done in 15 minutes also.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Sorry chipper, I was feeling grumpy and reacted overly sternly to your poke.
> 
> I hadn't looked into the detail, because I wouldn't do it. As a chartered engineer and someone that is moderately practical and enjoys fixing stuff, i would describe it as fairly easy from your description, it sounds like something that a practical guy with no special tools could do with care. But I don't have the time. If I did... Well.... Night Hunter wouldn't have a ms660.
> 
> Noticing the difference/needing the extra for productivity? No. Most here are doing wood for fun, and if the saw is part of that fun then great. That's all. I'll say it again.... It's in my signature block still I think....an ms180 and patience will do all i need. I just ran out of patience and a bigger saw brings the fun back. I won't run it often. I'd love a 441 or 461 just because I think Stihl are better looked after in the uk, dealer wise. But looking at saw per pound sterling, and I've settled on the makita..... If they ever fix the recall issue. I hit them via the Makita UK Facebook page last night, so maybe I'll get some info.


I accept your apology, but I wasn't offended.
I agree it's rather easy for anyone who is mechanically inclined, and can certainly up the fun level.
One thing I try to remember is it's not just us reading what we are posting, there will be many people who do not subscribe to this thread who will read the things said(and I wasn't saying all that directly at or to you particularly). I don't want someone reading thinking it's all about the saw and how fast it will cut cookies, although that is fun and to me makes the experience better and me more apt to cut wood . But what most guys trying to cut firewood what they need is how to scrounge wood as in finding it and getting out of the woods and home, how to process it once it's home(you start here most times cause you that lucky guy ), then how to stack it, and how to burn it. When I look at it as a whole the process involves so many aspects and it seems much focus is on the saw which pains me because it's a small aspect of the process.
Here's how I think about it from a motorcycle perspective; guys tell me they want to buy a bike because it will save them money on fuel. I ask them, will they ride when the temps are below 50, will you ride in the rain, if they answer no to those I may ask them how many miles there drive is to work but I usually know this and can stop them right there in their trying to justify the bike by saving money on fuel. Point being if you want a bike by it, but to sell to me that you are saving money on fuel is a lie to me themselves and anyone else they tell it to, I have a calculator and it doesn't lie if I put the right numbers into the equation .
As @Duce was saying it takes the fun out of working on them, maybe, but I think theres a lot more fun to be had when we are honest with ourselves and others. Yes sometimes I'm a fun sucker .


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Now that is a slab of wood!!! The max for my stuff would be about 32"
> 
> My saws, with square file, will mill a 26" (2" thick) Red Oak 7.5' in about 5 min, but you will have to re fuel the saw about every 3-4 cuts, and sharpen the chain about every 6-8 cuts.
> 
> A dull chain will really slow it down, and the cut does not look as good. Milling dulls your chain the fastest.
> 
> I plan to mill some Tulip this year (sold as Poplar for lumber). It is a much softer hardwood, and the milling should go much easier. (They are really Magnolia trees).


Everyone around here says Poplar when most are actually Trembling Aspen.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have a stock saw in the house. All are either ported, or heavily modified, and when I go out to do a days work with them, you would have a lot of uncut wood at the end of the day with a bone stock saw.
> 
> Some people may enjoy "cutting with the saw", I enjoy "cutting through the wood". The more productive I am, the better I feel about it. And if my ported 261 cuts like a 60 cc saw, I can keep going a lot faster and longer.
> 
> Likewise my worked over (but not ported) 044 and 440 will out cut stock 460s, and weigh almost a pound less.


Will agree with you to a point. For most wood cutters it's more about how sharp you keep the chain. Are you throwing chips or blowing dust, like I see every now an then.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is poplar tulip?


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> I accept your apology, but I wasn't offended.
> I agree it's rather easy for anyone who is mechanically inclined, and can certainly up the fun level.
> One thing I try to remember is it's not just us reading what we are posting, there will be many people who do not subscribe to this thread who will read the things said(and I wasn't saying all that directly at or to you particularly). I don't want someone reading thinking it's all about the saw and how fast it will cut cookies, although that is fun and to me makes the experience better and me more apt to cut wood . But what most guys trying to cut firewood what they need is how to scrounge wood as in finding it and getting out of the woods and home, how to process it once it's home(you start here most times cause you that lucky guy ), then how to stack it, and how to burn it. When I look at it as a whole the process involves so many aspects and it seems much focus is on the saw which pains me because it's a small aspect of the process.
> Here's how I think about it from a motorcycle perspective; guys tell me they want to buy a bike because it will save them money on fuel. I ask them, will they ride when the temps are below 50, will you ride in the rain, if they answer no to those I may ask them how many miles there drive is to work but I usually know this and can stop them right there in their trying to justify the bike by saving money on fuel. Point being if you want a bike by it, but to sell to me that you are saving money on fuel is a lie to me themselves and anyone else they tell it to, I have a calculator and it doesn't lie if I put the right numbers into the equation .
> As @Duce was saying it takes the fun out of working on them, maybe, but I think theres a lot more fun to be had when we are honest with ourselves and others. Yes sometimes I'm a fun sucker .


Well said. I owned some bikes and they are cheap to run, but most won't drive in Winter or in rain etc.
We do most things because we like to. That's why we're all here on this site.
I just love seeing things to do with wood and trees and all that.
Yes sometimes we get grumpy and I take no offence at that. I get grumpy too.
But let's remember that we like what we do and we like each other for sharing same interests.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I accept your apology, but I wasn't offended.
> I agree it's rather easy for anyone who is mechanically inclined, and can certainly up the fun level.
> One thing I try to remember is it's not just us reading what we are posting, there will be many people who do not subscribe to this thread who will read the things said(and I wasn't saying all that directly at or to you particularly). I don't want someone reading thinking it's all about the saw and how fast it will cut cookies, although that is fun and to me makes the experience better and me more apt to cut wood . But what most guys trying to cut firewood what they need is how to scrounge wood as in finding it and getting out of the woods and home, how to process it once it's home(you start here most times cause you that lucky guy ), then how to stack it, and how to burn it. When I look at it as a whole the process involves so many aspects and it seems much focus is on the saw which pains me because it's a small aspect of the process.
> Here's how I think about it from a motorcycle perspective; guys tell me they want to buy a bike because it will save them money on fuel. I ask them, will they ride when the temps are below 50, will you ride in the rain, if they answer no to those I may ask them how many miles there drive is to work but I usually know this and can stop them right there in their trying to justify the bike by saving money on fuel. Point being if you want a bike by it, but to sell to me that you are saving money on fuel is a lie to me themselves and anyone else they tell it to, I have a calculator and it doesn't lie if I put the right numbers into the equation .
> As @Duce was saying it takes the fun out of working on them, maybe, but I think theres a lot more fun to be had when we are honest with ourselves and others. Yes sometimes I'm a fun sucker .


No, you are a Debbie Downer! Enjoy the whole experience!  But, I hate cleaning peoples saws that lack basic maintenance and ask what could be wrong.  I enjoy all of it, just leave me alone when I am in my garage! Just giving you a . It's all good fun as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## James Miller

Got a call about a bunch of pin oak this morning. Only problem is it's an hour each way. Trying to get my buddies dad F350 and 16 foot trailer. Not worth the trip in the 150.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Is poplar tulip?



Technically no. Tulip is called that because the leaves look Tulip shaped. It is really a Magnolia Tree (if you cut one down in the Spring, you will see the flowers on the top). However, the wood has a greenish center, and is sold as Poplar in Lumber stores.

Most wood sold as Poplar is really Tulip/Magnolia.

Aspen is also often called poplar. I think it is just a generic referring to "soft" hardwoods that can be easily worked.

One of my Carpenter friends asked me to save any "unusual" grain wood so he could turn it on a lathe. I gave him some beautiful chunks of Chestnut Oak from the base of a forked tree. He got back to me that "they were too hard to turn", and he ended up using them as fire wood.


----------



## MustangMike

A sharp chain is one of the most important aspects of a good running saw, which is why I run square file on all my saws. Nothing like a sharp chain to make any saw look good, especially in some of the softer hardwoods.

When I look back at the milling of the Ash post + beam for my cabin, with my stock 441 and 044, I wish I had the knowledge and resources then that I have now. It would have gone so much faster with a 90+ cc saw and square file chain.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Took a friend of my oldest sister's a pickup load of cherry for turning and he said, will take all you can bring me. Second load, he was out sealing ends and replied I could stop now, he wanted some apple or crab apple to turn. 

It's just hard to make people happy, but he was very grateful for a 5 years supply of cherry.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Technically no. Tulip is called that because the leaves look Tulip shaped. It is really a Magnolia Tree (if you cut one down in the Spring, you will see the flowers on the top). However, the wood has a greenish center, and is sold as Poplar in Lumber stores.
> 
> Most wood sold as Poplar is really Tulip/Magnolia.
> 
> Aspen is also often called poplar. I think it is just a generic referring to "soft" hardwoods that can be easily worked.
> 
> One of my Carpenter friends asked me to save any "unusual" grain wood so he could turn it on a lathe. I gave him some beautiful chunks of Chestnut Oak from the base of a forked tree. He got back to me that "they were too hard to turn", and he ended up using them as fire wood.


Iv seen all kinds of colors in poplar around here green,blue,purple,pink. Cut one up for fire wood for my cousin last winter that had all those colors in the same tree.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Everyone around here says Poplar when most are actually Trembling Aspen.


Same. Evertything here is "popple" to most folks and the people further south call it poplar. I refer to it as aspen. We also have balsam poplar which is also incorrectly but commonly called balm of gilead, and bombagilian. We have trembling and bigtooth aspen. Besides the leaves, the trembling aspen has a green tint to the grey portion of the bark and the bigtooth has a slight orange tint. Bigtooth also gets it's leaves about 2-3 weeks later than trembling.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Iv seen all kinds of colors in poplar around here green,blue,purple,pink. Cut one up for fire wood for my cousin last winter that had all those colors in the same tree.


Some guys specifically look for storm damaged/blowdown because of the blue/black/purple stains and they mill it into paneling.


----------



## svk

@LondonNeil could you even get away with running a muffler modded saw in the city?


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Everyone around here says Poplar when most are actually Trembling Aspen.


They're all trembling when I come to the woods with a saw.


woodchip rookie said:


> Is poplar tulip?


This is tulip poplar(pictures below.
As Mike was saying it is part of the magnolia family, and commonly sold as poplar.


MustangMike said:


> Tulip is called that because the leaves look Tulip shaped


Pretty sure it's because of the flowers?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> No, you are a Debbie Downer! Enjoy the whole experience!  But, I hate cleaning peoples saws that lack basic maintenance and ask what could be wrong.  I enjoy all of it, just leave me alone when I am in my garage! Just giving you a . It's all good fun as long as no one gets hurt.


So I am, but at least I'm having fun while doing it lol.
You'd hate to clean mine then, I don't even change the oil in them, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong .
Well I've been given worse .


----------



## Picaso

James Miller said:


> Iv seen all kinds of colors in poplar around here green,blue,purple,pink. Cut one up for fire wood for my cousin last winter that had all those colors in the same tree.



The colors are great when you find them, but they fade with time and go towards medium to dark brown.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> How could those who saw that mess forget it .
> I think at least some of those threads were pulled down because of the threats he was making .


Always suspect when a guy claims to be a Stihl Dealer but only has Husky and Dolmar lol.


----------



## Picaso

chipper1 said:


> They're all trembling when I come to the woods with a saw.
> 
> This is tulip poplar(pictures below.
> As Mike was saying it is part of the magnolia family, and commonly sold as poplar.
> 
> Pretty sure it's because of the flowers?



All good points. The regional and industry names for woods have crept into the language and add the ambiguity. Tulip poplar goes by many names (here it is called yellow poplar or just poplar) and good luck getting any consistency or compliance. 

Here's a 54" DBH poplar in my woodlot. 

That gives me an idea--- next project Im turning the world's biggest lamp from that stick. stay tuned!


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> That gives me an idea--- next project Im turning the world's biggest lamp from that stick. stay tuned!


.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> Remember that one guy who was around here last winter with the propane tank muffler? He said the 461 was going to be selling for $2000 soon


I liked reading his stuff. Added humor to the threads. Wherever did he go?


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> I liked ready his stuff. Added humor to the threads. Wherever did he go?


I believe he was banned after he started threatening folks.

He was so off kilter that I question if he was just a shill from another site who came over to stir shiz up......


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I liked ready his stuff. Added humor to the threads. Wherever did he go?


I didn't think it was too funny, if it was a joke it would have been funny, he was serious as can be.
He was given the boot here and then also at the other placeOPE, haven't seen him on any others yet.
He still uploads vids to youtube on occasion, I keep an eye out for and on guys like that, they concern me.


svk said:


> I believe he was banned after he started threatening folks.
> 
> He was so off kilter that I question if he was just a shill from another site who came over to stir shiz up......


Yes, sent to camp for the threats, and I think the brand new 880(or the 461 I can't remember) with the numbers ground off might have had something to do with it too .
Unfortunately it wasn't a joke, you saw that "muffler mod", he certainly thought outside the box, but that isn't always a good thing.


----------



## svk

880 or 661 with the serial removed I think. Not a good thing!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 880 or 661 with the serial removed I think. Not a good thing!


I've got a 365 open port with a tag someone made for it, cheesy as all get out, I figure they made it just to keep track of their saws. It's not uncommon to see huskys missing a tag, when the dealers warranty out a saw many remove the tags, seen a few like that.
There was also a member who posted an 880 that the numbers were ground off, and there was a story of how the saw was "borrowed" from the previous owners place of employment which just so happened to be the government, that was a bit concerning.
Not sure if that thread was removed or not.


----------



## Ryan A

Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.

Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut. 

Solutions:
1) a wedge or two in the cut?
2) support from the bottom??

Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Ryan A said:


> Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.
> 
> Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut.
> 
> Solutions:
> 1) a wedge or two in the cut?
> 2) support from the bottom??
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way


3) cut on the top of the bar and pull the saw from the bottom up.

Really, any of the 3 would get the job done.
1) if you have wedges
2) lacking wedges and if you can get a large enough log into the right place
3) if you feel comfortable pulling up on the bar and know how to NOT cut your face off as the bar leaves the wood


----------



## muddstopper

When I have a log up in the air like that, I never cut straight down from the top. I will start the cut just over center from the top and cut down thru the side opposite of where I am standing, until I have made it down to or about the bottom of the log. I then will use the tip of the bar to cut down on the opposite side, the side I am standing on, just until the log starts to squeeze. Then I cut up from the bottom. I have gotten stuck a time or two, but not very often and I never carry any wedges with me into the woods.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> @LondonNeil could you even get away with running a muffler modded saw in the city?



Yes, and no. There is no law against it unless I were to do it at stupid times like after 11pm. In a suburban area like here, any anti social noise from music to saws can be reported to the council and they have officers that would act but like most social services it is underfunded and takes ages to do anything...repeated offending likely or at least noise for many many hours into the night. A few of my less considerate neighbours have kept me, my fiancee and my 2 little girls awake until the small hours with garden partying and music that is both far far too loud, and xxx rated vocals....if it were just them I'd annoy I'd run the saw all flipping night!

I ten to keep saw use to short spells, normally 1 or 2 tanks, occasionally 3, and normally day time. i did do a tank this evening after work, but it was done in under 40 mins and before 10 past 8. I'll do a tank tomorrow eveing, and friday evening.

I would stay stock though, no point being a **** about it, I do have to live with my neighbours.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.
> 
> Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut.
> 
> Solutions:
> 1) a wedge or two in the cut?
> 2) support from the bottom??
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way


Bore cut a few inches down from the top of the log to keep it from pinching.


----------



## LondonNeil

well I've found the makita on a different website, that shows stock, and is a tenner cheaper....


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.
> 
> Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut.
> 
> Solutions:
> 1) a wedge or two in the cut?
> 2) support from the bottom??
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way


I don't typically use wedges much when bucking unless it's real big wood. I will choose a point I want to cut the log all the way through usually where the log is off the ground a bit so I don't hit the dirt accidentally(I don't cut it yet though), then I start cutting rounds to length from the end working to that point but I only cut them until each cut starts to close down. So now what you have is a log with a bunch of cuts that go 3/4 or so through the log and I'm now at the spot where I want to cut all the way through.


James Miller said:


> Bore cut a few inches down from the top of the log to keep it from pinching.


Then I do what James said , this keeps me from having to bore cut every piece and now I can roll the log and get the rest of the cuts made. Be sure you can roll the log without tools if you don't have a way to roll it.

If you don't know how to bore cut you may want to practice on a different species as locust can be a bit unforgiving when boring .
If that's the case you can cut in enough so you can drop a wedge in the top of the cut, give it a little tap and then cut all the way through to the bottom.
You can do this in a place where the log os off the ground a bit so you don't hit the dirt just as I described above and then roll the log as above.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> well I've found the makita on a different website, that shows stock, and is a tenner cheaper....


Is the 7900 the only option there, or can you get a 7910 too.


----------



## LondonNeil

EA 7900 is the only option, the dcs7900 (without the cat in the muffler, and consequently half a horse more go) used to be but it's no more. Is the 7910 much different?


----------



## Ryan A

Not sure what a bore cut is? I'll research it. This locust was easier to cut through than the twisted grain maple I scrounged a few posts back. 262xp cut easy, yellow chips flying with a sharp chain. Plan is to bring a buddy to show me the ropes. He works grounds for a local collage and could teach me a thing or two. I'm big on learning and being SAFE. Turned 33 today. Great day, ran my saw, split a few pieces of wood, then family dinner. Life is good!

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## JustJeff

I often use wedges when bucking a trunk. Plastic wedge. Cut far enough in to keep the wedge off the chain and then pound it in enough to keep the gap open. I prefer bright colors so they are easy to find when they fall and the chain flings them into the rhubarb.


----------



## 95custmz

Happy B-Day, Ryan.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> EA 7900 is the only option, the dcs7900 (without the cat in the muffler, and consequently half a horse more go) used to be but it's no more. Is the 7910 much different?


It sounds as if the 7910 is the same as your EA7900 as it comes with a cat, that's all we have available here now too .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Not sure what a bore cut is? I'll research it. This locust was easier to cut through than the twisted grain maple I scrounged a few posts back. 262xp cut easy, yellow chips flying with a sharp chain. Plan is to bring a buddy to show me the ropes. He works grounds for a local collage and could teach me a thing or two. I'm big on learning and being SAFE. Turned 33 today. Great day, ran my saw, split a few pieces of wood, then family dinner. Life is good!
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.


Happy birthday .
Glad your happy with the saw, figured you would enjoy it . If you have someone who knows how to cut that will be great, better than learning from the school of hard knots or is it knocks.
Here's a video for you, read the description and listen close to what he says about kickback and it being caused by the top front "1/4" of the bar. Once the tip is in the wood you can then start to plunge/bore the bar into the log. Remember that even once the tip is in the hole it will still try to kick back and it will actually push the saw right back at you, sometimes very violently, when you are ready to push the saw in you need to be sure you have a good grip on it and you need to be committed as if it fights it can come back quick. If you need to stop because it's "kicking back"(in the hole) you have to be in a position to pull the saw out of the hole.


----------



## MustangMike

I use plastic wedges a lot, (bright orange), often just makes things easier. If you are cutting a "hung up" tree, cut haft way on the top side, put a wedge in, then go from the bottom. The wedge will help prevent the saw from getting pinched, and will also help the round slide free (instead of staying stuck against the other piece).

On large twisted pieces, I may put 2 or 3 wedges in my top cut (top, front, back), helps a lot.

When stumping, I first put in a wedge following the cut, then when I'm almost done, I pull that wedge and put two in the side as close to the bar as I can. When you cut through, the round will see saw and open to set your bar free, works great.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I prefer bright colors so they are easy to find when they fall and the chain flings them into the rhubarb.


This , but it's better than a pinched or damaged bar .


----------



## MustangMike

I don't like to bore cut, I think it reduces the life of your bar. Maybe to take down a leaner with a trigger, but otherwise I figure out another way to do it.


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Turned 33 today.



Happy Birthday! I'll be double that next week.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> Happy Birthday! I'll be double that next week.


Holy crap! You are getting up there!  Me too!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I've got a 365 open port with a tag someone made for it, cheesy as all get out, I figure they made it just to keep track of their saws. It's not uncommon to see huskys missing a tag, when the dealers warranty out a saw many remove the tags, seen a few like that.
> There was also a member who posted an 880 that the numbers were ground off, and there was a story of how the saw was "borrowed" from the previous owners place of employment which just so happened to be the government, that was a bit concerning.
> Not sure if that thread was removed or not.


That one got deleted as well!


----------



## svk

The ash tree in my in laws yard that was grown over their neighbor’s roof is safely on the ground. 

Took the one side down piece by piece with the pole saw (my arms are tired). Then dumped it over.

Did the limbing with the little Dolmar and the bucking with my FIL’s 029. That Stihl is a nice saw although the bar is worn out so it wanted to cut crooked.

I’m testing out a buddy’s 97 2500 Chev. Loved the Tommy Lift for loading the big rounds. Will probably buy it, it comes with a plow too.


Starting point



All of the limbs removed



Wrapped a chain to prevent the trunk from splitting if it’s hollow.



We were all worried about that crack and it proved to be nothing. The rotten hole was very localized as well. Lots of good wood in this tree.



German gals lol



This is awesome



You can see the round with the hole in the front. Still solid all the way around it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You can see the round with the hole in the front. Still solid all the way around it.


Looks like a beasty ride, liking the lift for sure.
I have a cherry at the neighbors he wants me to take down, looks just like that but a good bit smaller and a lot more missing out of the middle, should be fun for sure.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.
> 
> Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut.
> 
> Solutions:
> 1) a wedge or two in the cut?
> 2) support from the bottom??
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way



I'll normally cut from the top and bang a wedge in the top to keep it open and cut through. If there is a lot of space between the log and the ground (say more than two bar widths) I prefer to do a relieving cut at the top for a couple of inches then cut up from the bottom. I'll also do chipper's thing and cut most of the way through on multiple cuts (to just where they start to close a little) until I get to an opportune spot to cut through one way or another.

The other thing to keep in mind is what happens next. In the second pic you have one log resting on another suspended log. Obviously you need to dispose of the top log first (yes, der, but youtube is full of people doing dumb things with chainsaws). The lower log also looks like it is on a slope so there is the potential for it to drop and roll once you free one bit from the other bit. Hard to tell from the third pic but were you cutting that from the downhill side? I know a bloke locally who had his leg broken by a log rolling towards him in those circumstances. Not his brightest move.

Even though I'd be cutting from the uphill side, I'll use a pre-cut round or something to block the log from rolling away, or cunningly place a round or two about half the circumference of the log away on the downhill side so that when the log drops and rolls, it stops with the uncut bits of each previously 3/4 cut round facing upwards.

Happy birthday too, BTW


----------



## KiwiBro

It really helped me to think about the log as fibres under either tension or compression, and trying to either avoid the compression wood or decide how much of it can be cut first, while the rest of the log will support it from closing, then cut the tension wood and you may find with enough of the initial compression wood out of the way from the first cuts, what's left of what started out as compression wood becomes under tension as your cut progresses. A bit tricky to describe but watch some youtube videos of big logs being bucked on sketchy hillsides and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> It really helped me to think about the log as fibres under either tension or compression, and trying to either avoid the compression wood or decide how much of it can be cut first, while the rest of the log will support it from closing, then cut the tension wood and you may find with enough of the initial compression wood out of the way from the first cuts, what's left of what started out as compression wood becomes under tension as your cut progresses. A bit tricky to describe but watch some youtube videos of big logs being bucked on sketchy hillsides and you'll see what I mean.



I think beer might help me to understand. As an added bonus, it also makes me more attractive to the opposite sex.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> It sounds as if the 7910 is the same as your EA7900 as it comes with a cat, that's all we have available here now too .


When did the 7910 start coming with a cat? I thought they did the SLR muffler so they didn't need a cat.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a beasty ride, liking the lift for sure.
> I have a cherry at the neighbors he wants me to take down, looks just like that but a good bit smaller and a lot more missing out of the middle, should be fun for sure.


Did I mention it has a 454


----------



## woodchip rookie

454cc??!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Did I mention it has a 454


She'll be thirsty , but will run forever , kinda like an old saw that just won't die so you can get a newer lighter one.
What's funny is my suburban only gets 10-12 normally with, I'm almost always pulling the 20' aluminum trailer though, the back is always loaded down with a floor jack and a 200lb tool box and I like to keep the tank as close to full as possible which is around 40 gallons or 320lbs approx. The 454 will do that pretty much all the time unless you get a big enclosed trailer behind it. I've been watching for a low mileage suburban 2500 with a 454 . I've had a few chances to get them, but I don't want to pay over 4k for a truck that old unless it has a diesel @Logger nate .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> 454cc??!!


----------



## svk

CC? 

Nope, CI lol!!!!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> She'll be thirsty , but will run forever , kinda like an old saw that just won't die so you can get a newer lighter one.
> What's funny is my suburban only gets 10-12 normally with, I'm almost always pulling the 20' aluminum trailer though, the back is always loaded down with a floor jack and a 200lb tool box and I like to keep the tank as close to full as possible which is around 40 gallons or 320lbs approx. The 454 will do that pretty much all the time unless you get a big enclosed trailer behind it. I've been watching for a low mileage suburban 2500 with a 454 . I've had a few chances to get them, but I don't want to pay over 4k for a truck that old unless it has a diesel @Logger nate .


I’m estimating 10 mpg and I drive it like a granny. 

The exhaust pipe need repair so it sounds good. 

When I first drove it I was thinking it was a 350. I was quite surprised how spirited it was when I kicked it down on the highway. 350 Vortec in a 1/2 ton was a moving vehicle for its era but in the 3/4 or 1 ton vehicles it was a little mushy when you got on it. Not this one


----------



## Picaso

Ryan A said:


> Not sure what a bore cut is? I'll research it. This locust was easier to cut through than the twisted grain maple I scrounged a few posts back. 262xp cut easy, yellow chips flying with a sharp chain. Plan is to bring a buddy to show me the ropes. He works grounds for a local collage and could teach me a thing or two. I'm big on learning and being SAFE. Turned 33 today. Great day, ran my saw, split a few pieces of wood, then family dinner. Life is good!
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.



Happy Birthday! I think that so many of us can relate to those feelings. For me the scrounge and the hunt and the tools and the wood and the fire and the warmth for me all lead back to the family. 
Split some wood with my kids tonight as a matter of fact.

Enjoy 33 my friend. I will be turning the big 40 in 3 weeks and my thirties were spent rushing around trying to make money and also stopping to smell the roses with my family. From now on I want to do much more of the latter and much less of the former. 

Enjoy


----------



## dancan

Happy B'idet Ryan A , may the Spruce be with you


----------



## James Miller

@dancan how long does spruce need to season? My MIL has a blue spruce along the drive way she wants down and I figure if it's going to basicly fall in the firewood pile why not.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> @dancan how long does spruce need to season? My MIL has a blue spruce along the drive way she wants down and I figure if it's going to basicly fall in the firewood pile why not.


It usually takes a couple hrs for me, from the job site to the pile .
It is nice for the shoulder, smells good too, much better than locust , but that heat of locust and it will be ready in the fall if you get it cut and split in the early spring before the sap is running.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I think beer might help me to understand. As an added bonus, it also makes me more attractive to the opposite sex.


Aussies. Any excuse to drink and chase sheilas.


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> Hey Neil , you guys set a heat record yet ?



In the end it thunderstormed and cooled. A little much needed rain, a week of pleasant mid 20s temps, and now back to 33C today. They predict a European all time high temp is possible somewhere, currently Athens and 47C from 1977. We have hot air from Africa.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Aussies. Any excuse to drink and chase sheilas.



Hey! You take that back! We don't need an excuse to drink and chase sheilas  .

Might have an excuse to run a saw or two on the weekend though. Roscoe tells me he's just about out of wood. Gonna have to learn him that you don't wait until the wettest month of the year to decide you need more wood. Still, it'll be good to get amongst it .


----------



## LondonNeil

After a phone call and nice chat about beastie saws, and milling Oak, I may have found a better retailer for the dolmakita.... They are checking stock and checking it's done the recall .... I can sense the pleasure of telling the next to useless world of power to do one is coming....


----------



## Jeffkrib

You and me Neil...... The Dolkita in suburbia club, We may have to start our own thread LOL.

BTW everyone what’s this big spurt of forum activity in the last 48hrs


----------



## svk

Heard that International Falls MN was the coldest spot in the nation yesterday at 34 degrees. I had 53 on the house when I got up.

It’s nice to have a break from the heat. If we could get some relief from the bugs now that would be great.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> BTW everyone what’s this big spurt of forum activity in the last 48hrs


First mid-summer cool down. Folks are starting to think about fall maybe?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I must have missed the cooldown


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I must have missed the cooldown


Should be arriving shortly. It was COLD yesterday morning here and cool this morning.

Our highest daily high in the next ten days is 84. That has been our average high temp for the last several weeks.


----------



## svk

I am not going to count my blessings yet, but am picking up a saw this afternoon that SOUNDS like it only needs a new bar adjuster bolt to be ready to roll...time will tell.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I must have missed the cooldown


Me too, supposed to be 91 herr this weekend .


svk said:


> Should be arriving shortly. It was COLD yesterday morning here and cool this morning.
> 
> Our highest daily high in the next ten days is 84. That has been our average high temp for the last several weeks.


I'll be about half way to you on the west side of IL tomorrow, hope it's nice there.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> You and me Neil...... The Dolkita in suburbia club, We may have to start our own thread LOL.



The new Makita marketing strap.
"The 7900, it's a saw for the 'burbs"


Ahhh the long dead art of customer service..... No call back. Seems no one wants to sell me the saw! Take my money!!! Oh hang on..... You already did....2 months ago....ffs, I'm being shafted.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wont buy anything like that if I cant walk into a dealer and hold it in my hands first. Cash and carry. With face-to-face customer service.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> The new Makita marketing strap.
> "The 7900, it's a saw for the 'burbs"
> 
> 
> Ahhh the long dead art of customer service..... No call back. Seems no one wants to sell me the saw! Take my money!!! Oh hang on..... You already did....2 months ago....ffs, I'm being shafted.


If WoP won't listen to their customer, perhaps hearing from their Makita UK representative will make a difference. I went this route complaining to the manufacturer about their useless retailer, and suddenly said retailer couldn't be more obliging. YMMV


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I wont buy anything like that if I cant walk into a dealer and hold it in my hands first. Cash and carry. With face-to-face customer service.


We could do that here, but when it comes to chainsaws we'd have to bring our own jar of petroleum jelly with us every time.


----------



## LondonNeil

i suspect id have to travel ~150 miles to find a physical makita dealer.... hence why i started off looking at stihl and husky, nearest dealer a quarter of an hour away, and very good.


----------



## JustJeff

Makita doesn’t even sell the 7900 in Canada. 7310 is the biggest saw on makita Canada website


----------



## svk

What’s up with that? Emissions issue?


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> @dancan how long does spruce need to season? My MIL has a blue spruce along the drive way she wants down and I figure if it's going to basicly fall in the firewood pile why not.



Cut and split in the spring , ready in the fall


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Cut and split in the spring , ready in the fall



With the weather we've been having so far , cut and split in August , ready in October Lol
80 Merican at 9:00pm with a feels like 92 up here right now in Igloo .


----------



## svk

Got the saw. Appears to just need a few drive links cleaned up.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> With the weather we've been having so far , cut and split in August , ready in October Lol
> 80 Merican at 9:00pm with a feels like 92 up here right now in Igloo .


I'll trade you. Its pouring hear and all the roads are starting to flood over. 6 acre field down the road looks like a lake and the rains showing no signs of slowing.


----------



## Lowhog

James Miller said:


> I'll trade you. Its pouring hear and all the roads are starting to flood over. 6 acre field down the road looks like a lake and the rains showing no signs of slowing.


They can use all that rain on the west coast.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'll trade you. Its pouring hear and all the roads are starting to flood over. 6 acre field down the road looks like a lake and the rains showing no signs of slowing.


Steve said he was going to mow the yard, I was wondering how, did you see my post with the screen shot of the radar in PA over in the GMT.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> What’s up with that? Emissions issue?


Possibly. I can’t find anything about it online and makita Canada doesn’t have an email, just Service Center with phone number.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Pulled the trigger on a 545FR brush saw/forestry clearing saw yesterday.  In person. In hand. Cash and carry.


----------



## JustJeff

Calls for video, woodchip.


----------



## svk

Heading over to drop some birch snags at a high school classmate’s cabin. Supposed to be raining already and it isn’t. Hope it’s all done by 1 like they are predicting. 

Have several saws to run and used bar/chain combos to test. 

I sold a bunch of my one-off chains two weeks ago and now have saws that need them. Go figure lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

Those of you that use the stihl/pferd 2in1 files, I think i've found something to watch out for. you may laugh and say 'what a muppet' mind, but bear in mind I'd never sharpened my own chains until i bought the 2in1 coming up a year ago. since then I've found it so easy the same chain has stayed on the saw and it get tickled every tank or 2. This was a brand new chain, never touched. recently i noticed it still cut chips but not big chips. on a close inspection of the chain i noticed 2 things, first not all cutters had been filed back equally, odd as i do the same number of strokes, and the rakers were still untouched even though the cutters are now half way back or more (I'd been filing more aggressively of late to try and get bigger chips). After watching a few youtube vids I realised i may have a prefered side and yes...most of the short cutters seem to be on one side ...so a few more strokes on the weaker side and cutters are looking more equal...roughly. rakers still untouched! eh? look again and the cutters are getting an island as they file back, and although the top plate/corner is ok-ish the side plate comes up vertically, no hook. it looks like the file isn't going deep enough. Well I'm feeling confident after a year of 2in1fileing and have a go free hand.....I've watched Buckin' and i go for the gullet [you gotta get the gullet!], 10 strokes free hand down on the gullet, then 3 level free hand to tidy the corner again. to my eye the cutters are looking much better, albeit short now. while free handing I get the flat file out and give each raker 6 strokes. much better, next time i run the saw will be a test, but to my eye the chain looks much better. then i go to put the files back in the 2in1 holder...which way around? errrr...errrr ahthhh! the round file only goes one way, that's cleaver. now the flat, its chamfered at one end, that must be so it only fits one way...oh, no, it fits either way round and either way up. then suddenly it dawns. I think i had the flat file the wrong way up. hence it would not have been cutting the rakers, just polishing them, hence as the cutters come back the flat file against the rakers was starting to lift the round file, hence the cutter shape was starting to look odd. That's my theory anyway. I need to test the free handed chain out though...see if it cuts like a new chain, cuts in a circle, or chatters badly, or just creates dust.
So, is my 2in1 broken, or am i a total muppet, or is an upside down flat file a mistake others have made?


BTW, my loop seemed to have 2 links with hard rakers that i couldn't really file down, the cutters on those links have filed back fine, its just the raker that somehow is hard, does that happen often? the chain btw is not a stihl, its a cheap brand but seems to hold up ok on the 180. I stick to stihl for bigger saws though.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Steve said he was going to mow the yard, I was wondering how, did you see my post with the screen shot of the radar in PA over in the GMT.


I I didn't see that I just assumed it was gonna pour since I got new tires on the bike yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike

I keep getting more saws running, 046/460, 044, and 440 BBs (with the help of Asian kits + / or parts). Trouble is, I've run out of B+Cs to put on them.

I've also been experimenting with some minor porting of cylinders. Seems there are big gains to be found in a lot of jugs just by lowering the intake, which does not require any special tools (I can do it with a half round file).

Mostly just a lot of fun + learning, but I'm bringing some old saws (044 + 046) back to life, and producing some new 440 BBs. A local tree guy "tested" one of my big bores on one of his jobs and bought the saw the same day, so I guess I'm doing something right! Said it was both lighter and stronger than his 460, which he really liked with a muff mod and timing advance.


----------



## LondonNeil

Is this a new sideline for you Mike? had enough of the rush of tax season, turning to saw building?


----------



## JustJeff

Hot here. Been a hot summer. I have trees waiting on me but I seem to have lost my “want to” At breakfast this morning I made an offhand comment about how I needed to get started on moving wood to the racks under the deck for winter. One son said “let’s go”. I do not let opportunities like that pass by so we hustled and loaded 2 racks and fixed a third that had half collapsed. It’s a good start.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I keep getting more saws running, 046/460, 044, and 440 BBs (with the help of Asian kits + / or parts). Trouble is, I've run out of B+Cs to put on them.
> 
> I've also been experimenting with some minor porting of cylinders. Seems there are big gains to be found in a lot of jugs just by lowering the intake, which does not require any special tools (I can do it with a half round file).
> 
> Mostly just a lot of fun + learning, but I'm bringing some old saws (044 + 046) back to life, and producing some new 440 BBs. A local tree guy "tested" one of my big bores on one of his jobs and bought the saw the same day, so I guess I'm doing something right! Said it was both lighter and stronger than his 460, which he really liked with a muff mod and timing advance.


You are doing it right Mike. Lots of guys “over there” are stuck in the minutia of getting that last 1/10th of a horse (and the drama that goes with it). They have forgotten the fun of a good torquey woods saw.


----------



## James Miller

Lowhog said:


> They can use all that rain on the west coast.


If I could control the weather they could have it all for the next week or two. A week of dry weather would be nice around here.


----------



## James Miller

I cleaned up a wood pile for a local home building company the other year with help from @farmer steve and another local friend. Well they bought another property about 5 minutes from my place . Going to make a phone call Monday morning about cleaning up at the new place. @bear1998 looking for a reason to give the ported 395 some exercise?


----------



## LondonNeil

think the sunshine went to my head...

I may need a bit of help.

So with the fiancee and girls away i got to the 038avs at last. I hada fuel leak when squeezing the trigger to start the saw, and a wondering idle making me think i needed carb work, and maybe had a split intake gasket...so I'd spent about 8 quid with farmertec on a bing carb and and intke boot

first off the tilaston carb (left) is slightly differient to the replacement bing (right) as you can see the bing has a port extra that i'm pointing to, is that just a vent or???




then I realised I needed to get the case off the handle to get the intake boot off, fine...I'll give it a good clean as i go, take photos and then I've lots of pictures to use when i sell on ebay. I found a few more problems....all stuff i sort of expected....knackered hoses/rubbers

First this little one here, a tank vent? its split to buggery. it looks to just poke through the hole by the av mount and end, is that right? just vents to there...or has it perished and snapped and it should go somewhere? what do I buy btw, tank vent hose?



heres where it ends, oh and as you can see, the next problem...a knackered av mount. the other 3 are ok, that one, totally toast. was a real pain to get the middle screw out the handle...molegrips did it.




AV mounts off, earth lead unplugged and threaded out the handle and... eeeewwwwww, what a lot of crud


----------



## LondonNeil

more stripping and cleaning...all ok here



Then i got really carreid away and engaged the torx without engaging my brain and did this.....




well its clean.... and so is the coil...




ok...so...err.. what is the gap I need to set? 20 thou? and where exaclt do i stick the feeler gauages, middle, or the two ends of the horseshoe? oops. really need to try and think before i spanner.

still, got it clean




Ok, so I need to know the coil gap, I also need a rear upper av mount, the others are ok but...do I just swap the lot? remember the saw is going to be sold but i don't mind spending a few quid on farmertec parts before i sell it. I also need that hose. While its all stripped down, do I also replace the fuel hose? is that easy or a right fiddle? oh and is the bing carb incorrect? what is the extra port?

Oh and....the intake boot is fine..hmm..where is my air leak?


----------



## LondonNeil

no one say case. no one say bearing seals. don't just don't say it. that is a step too far for a saw going on ebay.....i hope.

Oh and fly wheel, i undid the bolt and gave it a tug....stuck fast...so i did the bolt up again.


----------



## James Miller

I set the coil gap at .012 with a feeler gauge. An old man I trust with 40+ years in saws says they make a little more power set tight. Whether or not it's true if set them there since.


----------



## LondonNeil

cheers, where do i stick the feelers? centre of the coil, or the two ends of the horseshoe?


----------



## James Miller

I slide the guage between the magnet and coil letting the coil pinch it tight between the two. If no one has a better explanation I'll pull the flywheel cover off one of the saws when I get home and post pics of how I do it.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

No that makes sense, i just wsn't sure to set the gap at the bit in the middle of the coil or the 2 ends of the laminated horseshoe (where the bolt is, and the far end) just because the 2 ends look to stick out closer....which sort of confuses.


----------



## LondonNeil

hey philbert, thats cool.
i shoulda got a few pics of my chain for you to critique. tomorrow


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> View attachment 666822
> 
> 
> Philbert


The more I look at it the more people I find


----------



## LondonNeil

ahh so the carb vent goes to the filter....if you have the type that has a hole....i may need a new filter, i can't remember if mine has the hole and i blocked it, or i got one with no hole.


----------



## LondonNeil

do you see the dog and the cat?


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 666809
> View attachment 666810
> View attachment 666811
> I cleaned up a wood pile for a local home building company the other year with help from @farmer steve and another local friend. Well they bought another property about 5 minutes from my place . Going to make a phone call Monday morning about cleaning up at the new place. @bear1998 looking for a reason to give the ported 395 some exercise?


Sure.....


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> View attachment 666822
> 
> 
> Philbert


Instant flashback to a mate's garage. He was the sort of person who could crack a sledgehammer with a nut. That picture looks like he drove a VW into the garage to change a tyre...6 months earlier.


----------



## Philbert

Illustration from the classic VW repair book:
_"How to Keep Your Volkswagen Alive: A Manual of Step-by-Step Procedures for the Compleat Idiot",_ illustrated by Peter Aschwanden, and worth the cost, just for the pictures.



A couple of other books worth the price for the illustrations:

_"To Fell a Tree"_ , by Jeff Jepson, illustrated by Byran Kotwica

_"Kayak: The Animated Manual of Intermediate and Advanced Whitewater Technique", _by William Nealy 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

i wondered, now i know, Philbert, your humour is very dry...but accurate.


----------



## LondonNeil

its going to be the bearing seals...i know it is. do i need to part the case to do the seals, or can i hook the old ones out somehow?


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> The more I look at it the more people I find


Uploaded a better quality version of the illustration.

This one also applies to chainsaws . . . .




Philbert


----------



## svk

16 trees down, two to go. One load of brush hauled. Need to load up the rest of the brush, split a half cord of birch/maple (the only wood that wasn’t punky from the whole project) and it’s time to go home. 

These were two of the most challenging falls that I’ve ever done. Some of my methods may not have been Osha approved but they are safely on the ground


----------



## Jeffkrib

James Miller said:


> View attachment 666809
> View attachment 666810
> View attachment 666811
> I cleaned up a wood pile for a local home building company the other year with help from @farmer steve and another local friend. Well they bought another property about 5 minutes from my place . Going to make a phone call Monday morning about cleaning up at the new place. @bear1998 looking for a reason to give the ported 395 some exercise?


James that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Neil, I think you need to run you saw and see how the chain cuts. I’d check the raker depth with the depth checker which would have come with the file kit. It’s not 100% ideal but will give you a good idea if your close.
It’s good to see your being observant, you will make plenty of mistakes in the first few years but that’s okay. I’m a few years ahead of you at filling and kind of have an informal mental check list of how I should file and what to look for.


----------



## LondonNeil

So seals can be hooked out with a pick....right....loosen flywheel nut and smack it hard...hope it loosens fly wheel, if not, try and find dad's 3 legged puller.

clutch cover, drum and clutch off the otherside, hook the seals out...use a large socket to carefully drive new (oem?) seals in.

reassemble with new tygon hose for tank vent, new fuel hose, and new oem rear upper av mount, and tygon hose venting carb to filter. this saw might just live again better than its been in a long while. all ready to sell on ebay and get half my money back


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Neil, I think you need to run you saw and see how the chain cuts. I’d check the raker depth with the depth checker which would have come with the file kit. It’s not 100% ideal but will give you a good idea if your close.
> It’s good to see your being observant, you will make plenty of mistakes in the first few years but that’s okay. I’m a few years ahead of you at filling and kind of have an informal mental check list of how I should file and what to look for.



well I have some wood left to cut. I'd kept the big stuff back...was going to use it to tune the 038 after the new carb....i will have plenty of time to collect new wood before i get THAT back together!

don't have a depth gauge though, didn't get one with the 2 in 1. the rakers aren't low though, they are far lower on some of my chains that have been ground, yet the cutters are getting fairly short.


----------



## Lowhog

James Miller said:


> If I could control the weather they could have it all for the next week or two. A week of dry weather would be nice around here.


My prayers are going out to those poor people out west.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Uploaded a better quality version of the illustration.
> 
> This one also applies to chainsaws . . . .
> 
> View attachment 666829
> 
> 
> Philbert


Thats awesome


----------



## rarefish383

Our new puppy, "Breezy".


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Calls for video, woodchip.


No vid but some pics...final inspection by Matilda passed. Ready to go.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> James that looks like a lot of fun.


I figure the 7910 will earn its keep in the bigger stuff. That's why its here in case I run into big stuff like the first pic.


----------



## MustangMike

Seals can be done w/o splitting the case, but not bearings.

Inspect the bearings when you do the seals. If crank does not rotate smoothly, or if bearings are bunched together, replace.

I use a strip of .010 flashing, that I bent to match the flywheel curve, to set the gap. Simply put it between the coil + flywheel, rotate flywheel till magnets are opposite coil, and tighten! The tighter you make the gap, the more spark advance you have (usually more power). A business card is about .020, but will also work OK.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Sure.....


If I get the ok I'll let you know. Bring the 352 and we can check the tune in a working situation. Plenty of small saw wood there to.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Is this a new sideline for you Mike? had enough of the rush of tax season, turning to saw building?



Just a little hobby to keep me out of trouble outside of tax season! It is fun, and I'm learning, and the sales pay the freight.

A neighbor is having tree work done. I see him and say Hi. He says "you are famous". I said "what are you talking about". He says "all the tree guys know you"!!!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Seals can be done w/o splitting the case, but not bearings.
> 
> Inspect the bearings when you do the seals. If crank does not rotate smoothly, or if bearings are bunched together, replace.
> 
> I use a strip of .010 flashing, that I bent to match the flywheel curve, to set the gap. Simply put it between the coil + flywheel, rotate flywheel till magnets are opposite coil, and tighten! The tighter you make the gap, the more spark advance you have (usually more power). A business card is about .020, but will also work OK.


My brother uses business cards when he works Briggs motor. 
Galen the old man that told me to set the gaps tight said the same thing about spark advance.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> If I get the ok I'll let you know. Bring the 352 and we can check the tune in a working situation. Plenty of small saw wood there to.


Ok.....I'm gettin a new roof put on....hopefully we'll have it done next week depending on the weather...


----------



## svk

Hooked my buddy up with this saw from Carl then he hurt his hand and can’t use it for several weeks so he asked me to set it up and tune for our altitude. I get to pop the cherry on it tomorrow LOL


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> 16 trees down, two to go. One load of brush hauled. Need to load up the rest of the brush, split a half cord of birch/maple . . .and it’s time to go home.


You have been a busy boy!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Forgot to mention. I bent a bar, badly today. 

Was using the muff modded 142 trying to put the face cut into a birch snag that I didn’t realize that was hollow. Got about half the cut in and the tree just sat right on the saw. Fired up the 346 and zinged through it to free the 142. Tried to run it and the chain stuck. Figured the rails were pinched. Nope, very visually bent. Luckily it was a $10 bar I bought on here, the bad part was it was a “dual mount” which allowed you to run small Stihl or Small Poulan/Echo/Makita/Husky all on the standard 52 link chain. Oh well, I have one more and they are still on eBay for cheap.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You have been a busy boy!
> 
> Philbert


There’s always something to do. I literally cannot work at my cabin due to mosquitoes until they die down. I was over at this place for 10 hours and didn’t have a single bug bite as it’s on rock/sand so no place for the skeeters to breed


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> cheers, where do i stick the feelers? centre of the coil, or the two ends of the horseshoe?



I worked a bit in Dad's small engine shop. He had a set of long flexible gauges. They bend around the flywheel.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Mike. I'd had the business card suggestion but thought it a little thick. I'll chop up a coke can and use one or 2 thicknesses maybe, or find something else that's more like 0.01"

Seals, . Should I avoid cheap AM, and pay for OEM? I have no intention of keeping this saw however my morals make silly shortcuts difficult.....I hope the bearings look ok!

I've been told stick to OEM for the top rear av mount, Chinese ones are toffee,. What are your thoughts?

This saw will now sit as a box of bits for far too long..... Oh well. It's a learning experience which is very good, just frustrating when I have so little time to do it.

It is reminding me why when I set out looking at a new saw I wanted stihl or husky, the ability to pay a local dealer to fix it if required doesn't come with the Makita. The 365xt may just have gone back top of the list.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Our new puppy, "Breezy".



That is one beautiful little pup-dog. No doubt you'll have some fun with that one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Makita order cancelled. I'm going for the 365xt with a 20" b+c for £565, amazon has oregon 72dl 3/8 x 1.5mm full chisel square file (until i first sharpen it) for a mere £13.11, under half the price at the local dealers. oddly husky chain is more...and i thought it was rebranded oregon. anyway, £13 for oregon feels good when stihl 20" loops are twice that.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Makita order cancelled. I'm going for the 365xt with a 20" b+c for £565, amazon has oregon 72dl 3/8 x 1.5mm full chisel square file (until i first sharpen it) for a mere £13.11, under half the price at the local dealers. oddly husky chain is more...and i thought it was rebranded oregon. anyway, £13 for oregon feels good when stihl 20" loops are twice that.



365xt? I didn't know Stihl had a model called that.


----------



## Cowboy254

My mate Roscoe tells me he's running short of wood. Got an update today. "How much have you got left?" Enough for today, he sez. Right.

So we troop out to my other mate Mark's farm (I do have more than two mates, btw). Mark has a peppermint snag he says we can take. 




It's still a bit green, but we took the lot, including the stumpy bit. Somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 cord in Roscoe's trailer there. 




Serenity shot while Ross was having a rest driving that load home. 




So then we moved on to another dead standing peppermint that needed scrounging. 




Limby took care of that for us.




TBC...


----------



## Cowboy254

So, once Limby got to work to drop it, the monkey saw came out to play. Man, that is one fun little saw to dock up the small stuff with.




Unfortunately, I flicked off the chain on the 241 as one round dropped and then I realised that I left my toolbox in Roscoe's Nissan so I couldn't get it back on. But I managed to make do with the 460 and 661 to do the rest.




Then, there was another dead standing peppermint down in the gully a bit. Some of it was a bit rotten but as a wise man once said, it is better than heating with snowballs.




By the time Roscoe arrived back after taking the second load home, I had cut up this one and lugged it back up the hill for loading up.




So we loaded that up along with a few other bits then chucked the sticks on top.




I reckon if you make sure you leave the place nice and neat - even though it is a 300 acre farm, you'll always be invited back for more. In any case, the 2 inch sticks are useful to get fires going well and Roscoe's kids (and wife) would benefit from learning to use a bow saw so it's all to the good. We ended up with three loads, prolly more than 4 cubes worth for the morning.


----------



## LondonNeil

Always like your landscape shots cowboy. You are a very good friend for Roscoe!

the 365xt is a special all orange creamsicle...a swedish german thing.


----------



## Marine5068

Ryan A said:


> Thanks to all on AS for the tremendous info you provide. I'm used to cutting logs down to length or rounds. Came upon this black locust someone offered me. Log is a few inches off the ground.
> 
> Problem: The further down I cut, the weight closed the cut up top and picked the bar/chain shut.
> 
> Solutions:
> 1) a wedge or two in the cut?
> 2) support from the bottom??
> 
> Thanks all. Enjoying the firewood/saw scene and learning a ton along the way


Cut a bit from the bottom up first, then yes. tap a plastic felling wedge into the gap of your top cut to keep it open and from pinching your bar while finishing the cut.
Watch out for that log/round as it drops to the ground. Keep your legs and feet away.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> So, once Limby got to work to drop it, the monkey saw came out to play. Man, that is one fun little saw to dock up the small stuff with.
> 
> View attachment 666956
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I flicked off the chain on the 241 as one round dropped and then I realised that I left my toolbox in Roscoe's Nissan so I couldn't get it back on. But I managed to make do with the 460 and 661 to do the rest.
> 
> View attachment 666957
> 
> 
> Then, there was another dead standing peppermint down in the gully a bit. Some of it was a bit rotten but as a wise man once said, it is better than heating with snowballs.
> 
> View attachment 666958
> 
> 
> By the time Roscoe arrived back after taking the second load home, I had cut up this one and lugged it back up the hill for loading up.
> 
> View attachment 666959
> 
> 
> So we loaded that up along with a few other bits then chucked the sticks on top.
> 
> View attachment 666960
> 
> 
> I reckon if you make sure you leave the place nice and neat - even though it is a 300 acre farm, you'll always be invited back for more. In any case, the 2 inch sticks are useful to get fires going well and Roscoe's kids (and wife) would benefit from learning to use a bow saw so it's all to the good. We ended up with three loads, prolly more than 4 cubes worth for the morning.


Good work and great pics and nice and clean after you're all done is always a good thing on someone else's property.
I see a Cant hook in that last pic. Just bought a good one myself. Now I want a Pickeroon. Great tools.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a pickaroon and a timber jack but I need a good cant hook also.


----------



## LondonNeil

best i could do with my phone, but here's some pics of my hand filed chain.

side view, cutters not too bad, although that middle one looks like the file should go lower still to me, not far off though i think



cutters about even in length on those ones...they aren't all so even, but they are better than they were! angles look uniform and about right i think




closer side view. my guess is the raker height is ok, could go deeper probably for softwood and even green oak, but the ickle saw may struggle in dry stuff....or oak if the bar is buried. left hand cutter looks to me like the file should still be lower, its better than it was though.




close up of that last tooth that i think isn't well filed. bit blurry though


----------



## James Miller

This is after 3 years of practice. And still not perfect.

Practice a lot learn a little each time is how it worked for me.


----------



## LondonNeil

Not perfect! really! if they all look like that i'd be very happy. I'm glad i started filing, even though my brother's FIL grinds my chains for free. and the 2in1 makes it very straightforward. i think its worked well that i've stuck largely to one chain as it has drifted off over time i think, so I've picked it up before all my chains are way off. also lucky that its one of my cheap chains not a stihl. Need to test it out...and with the 038 now a box of bits, it will get buried in some bigger wood next week, we shall see if it cuts a bit better.


----------



## svk

Love that interchange!

“How much wood do you have?”

“Enough for today”. 


You are a good friend to him Cowboy!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Anybody have experience sharpening the saw blades on clearing saws/brush cutters?


----------



## svk

I always brought mine to a local guy. But it's similar to free filing a saw chain. Just need the right angle.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Anybody have experience sharpening the saw blades on clearing saws/brush cutters?



What blade do you have ?


----------



## JustJeff

Woohoo! Halfway done. My process is to split and stack along the fence where the wood gets full sun and wind, then move it to these racks under my deck for the winter. 10 racks 4x8 with tin above to keep them dry. Close to the door where the stove is. It’s been such a hot year, I am behind on my stacking, so we’ve been picking away in the mornings when it’s cooler.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Makita order cancelled. I'm going for the 365xt with a 20" b+c for £565, amazon has oregon 72dl 3/8 x 1.5mm full chisel square file (until i first sharpen it) for a mere £13.11, under half the price at the local dealers. oddly husky chain is more...and i thought it was rebranded oregon. anyway, £13 for oregon feels good when stihl 20" loops are twice that.


Good choice. You will be happy with the 365xt. It’s more than enough tool for the job.


----------



## LondonNeil

any tips on removing tight clutches? I've stopped the piston with some 6mm static accessory rope (prussik rope) shoved in the cylinder, and got a 19mm box spanner on the hex of the clutch spider. its left hand thread i read in the service manual so i'm trying to turn clockwise. doubt this clutch has ever been off....its stuck firm. I'm left it to soak with some wd40. tips welcome


----------



## LondonNeil

just tried my bosch blue 18v impact driver. I'm going need a more power impact driver. that's going to be the way though i think


----------



## svk

Which saw are you working on again?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I I didn't see that I just assumed it was gonna pour since I got new tires on the bike yesterday.


Every time lol.


----------



## cat10ken

London Neil: Your file needs to be much deeper in the gullet to get the right hook. I try to keep 10% of the file above the top of the tooth. Your last photo looks like you have maybe 40% of the file above the tooth.


----------



## LondonNeil

When your 18v impact driver is too ickle it helps to have befriended the semi retired car mechanic that lives 10 doors up the street. I wouldn't have bothered him on a Sunday....but i looked out and he was laying under the back of a mercedes sprinter van....i could see the compressor and rattle gun next to him....we soon found the long 18mm socket and




the red rope worked great as a piston stop


----------



## LondonNeil

cat10ken said:


> London Neil: Your file needs to be much deeper in the gullet to get the right hook. I try to keep 10% of the file above the top of the tooth. Your last photo looks like you have maybe 40% of the file above the tooth.



I agree. Odd really as i had been using the 2in1 so the depth is set. As I said above I think i had the flat file in bacwards so it wasn't cuting the rakers, hence the round file was being lifted by rakers that were too tall touching the backwards flat file. It wa noticing the cutters looking wrong that made me go free hand and i was dong the Buckin' get the gullet....propbably need to go harder. that bad tooth is worse than most. i think i may have missed it, it looks pretty poor doesn't it. the others look i bit better i hope you agree, although i still think i should have gone deeper. however, now i think i have the flat file in the right way around, and i've taken the rakers down free hand, the 2in1 has more chance of working ....hopefully


----------



## Cowboy254

This may be a silly question, Neil, but do you have the right sized 2-in-1 file holder and files for the ickle saw?


----------



## cat10ken

You're on your way to bigger and better things now that you have your file on the right way. It should cut pretty slick!


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Which saw are you working on again?



Its the 038 Super. The one I bought last year. I bought it cheap sort of expecting to need to fix lots of problems...a learner saw....but then with little girl #2 arriving last August I found i had no time. I fixed the immediate problem it had, a destroyed spark plug thread and sealing surface, and got it running but back in the spring it had a wandering idle which i was told meant an air leak. it also had a tendency to spray fuel over my fingers as i squeezed the trigger to restart it...I concluded knackered carb and took a short cut and bought a farmetec bing carb for about £6. Suspecting the AV mounts to be past it I was guessing the intake boot had ether ripped as the saw vibrated excessively, or had also perished...farmetc replacement ordered for £1.50 these had sat around for months but with my fiancee away at her parents with the 2 girls i got to play yesterday.....I had to take the motor off the handle to get to the boot....then i got carried away. I decided to give it a good clean, lots of pics, and hopefully it'll sell a bit better on ebay once rebuilt. however once at the boot it is clearly fine, so...seals are the next obvious leak. I considered reassembling and being an utter git, and just selling as is, passing the problem on, but i just can't do that....too honest....so farmertec flywheel puller, new av mount, pair of seals, a fuel hose, a tank vent hose, and a bit of pipe for the vent on the bing carb that goes to the filter (tillotson carb didn't have it), and a carb kit for the tillotson, I've spent another tenner. Hopefully after all this the saw will run well....and I'll probably think, 'why have i just bought a brand new husky?' but no... I love playing with engines, I'm a chartered engineer, but don't have the time. With shipping from china and then my girls keeping daddy busy it;ll be months before i get to rebuild this (and remembering where everything goes will be a challenge!). I'm drawing a line here though...bearings are staying put....unless they are visually utterly goosed ...even then my want will be to just fit the seals, bolt it together, tune, video it starting and running nicely, stick it on ebay and get most of my sunk cash back.

on the plus side...its turning out to be the learner i wanted.....but please, i've decided that right now i don't need to learn parting the case, driving out dead bearings, sticing new ones in the fridge, and cases in the oven, driving new bearings in, pressing the shaft back in and so on.....I really don't need to learn that. I want to get my giggles running a bigish husky instead.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> This may be a silly question, Neil, but do you have the right sized 2-in-1 file holder and files for the ickle saw?



very valid question, I'd had to think myself as it does look like it might have been too large.

4mm version whcih stihl say here https://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produ...-of-chainsaws/21733-1632/2-in-1-EasyFile.aspx
is for 3/8 P chain

and here https://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produ...nd-Grounds-Maintenance/254057-110/MS-180.aspx
they say that the ms180 has Picco micro 3, 3/8 P x 0.05"/1.3mm chain

I have a 5.2mm version of the 2in1 too, for the big saw and proper chain (3/8 x 0.063/1.6mm) I promise I've never picked the wrong one up...I always pick up both, check..big file for big saw, small file for small saw....but i agree the chain looks like its been filed with too large a file.



cat10ken said:


> You're on your way to bigger and better things now that you have your file on the right way. It should cut pretty slick!



lets hope so, at least I'm learning....its been a weekend of learning more about my saws


----------



## LondonNeil

hang on....I bought the 2in1 used on ebay....wheres my micrometer....could it have? surely I'd have noticed? I'm going to check....


----------



## LondonNeil

yep, its got the right files in. difference to the bigger size is significant


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Not perfect! really! if they all look like that i'd be very happy. I'm glad i started filing, even though my brother's FIL grinds my chains for free. and the 2in1 makes it very straightforward. i think its worked well that i've stuck largely to one chain as it has drifted off over time i think, so I've picked it up before all my chains are way off. also lucky that its one of my cheap chains not a stihl. Need to test it out...and with the 038 now a box of bits, it will get buried in some bigger wood next week, we shall see if it cuts a bit better.


 Everyone butchers a chain or two when they first try filing. 
hears an ugly one that's been sitting in a box for a few years. I should try to fix it just to see if I can.


----------



## LondonNeil

hardly ugly, looks like the angle is more like 15 degrees and maybe if i'm really really picky the file is lightly high, hook a bit shallow but I bet it still cuts fairly well, still got a corner.


----------



## James Miller

Maybe I'll have to put it on the ms250 and see what it does. Probably wouldn't hurt that saw to get run some as it rarely see the light of day anymore.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> what do I buy btw, tank vent hose?


I have one word for you IPL, well it's kinda of a word .


LondonNeil said:


> all ready to sell on ebay and get half my money back


 That's funny stuff Neil .


LondonNeil said:


> Makita order cancelled. I'm going for the 365xt with a 20" b+c for £565, amazon has oregon 72dl 3/8 x 1.5mm full chisel square file (until i first sharpen it) for a mere £13.11, under half the price at the local dealers. oddly husky chain is more...and i thought it was rebranded oregon. anyway, £13 for oregon feels good when stihl 20" loops are twice that.


Sounds like a great deal, bummer you couldn't get the dolmar as they are great saws, but it seems things work out for a reason.
I prefer to use the 050 chain as I can swap it onto other saws and vise versa, if you run 058 then you may be limiting your options for chains(at least you do here in the states). 
You can round file the square chains once they dull, you will just loose some of the speed mike likes, but they will be easier to file.
Your chain looks like the gullet is high and there is very little hook. Billy knows a thing or two, but he's stuck his foot in his mouth with the "get the gullet" phrase as he's been messing with a chain that he's using a small file on and he has not been "getting the gullet" even though he say he is in the videos , but it's still cutting well. He still needs to "get the gullet" just as you do with a square chain which is another process from sharpening the tooth.
Back to your chain, I think now that you know a bit more about what your looking at/ what it needs you can run the 2-1 over it again and pay close attention to what it's doing and if it's rocking on the raker. The 2-1 is a great tool and helps a lot, another thing is having the chain held well which is what some of the jigs do a great job at, whether you are hand filing or using the 2-1 having the chain held well or being able to compensate for it moving are crucial to getting a great edge.


----------



## svk

Did 3/4 cord of aspen from the never ending pile this morning, stacked that, and finished up cleanup at my friend’s cabin. I’m pretty tired from working in the heat but will probably play around with saws a bit more in a bit. Picked up a depth gauge tool and file as well as an Oregon file and guide. 

Edit: it’s sprinkling again, will this **** ever stop??!!


----------



## James Miller

Wish I had a never ending pile!


----------



## LondonNeil

Got an ipl, and a service manual...just being lazy and asking  Rather glad I checked the manual today before going at the clutch....else I'd have tightened it further not realising its a left hand thread. mistake avoided by reading first, yay.

yeah 0.058" isn't so common here, but husky supply the bar at a good price, £40 for 20" b and c over the power head alone, so I need chain to fit the bar. that is why i went searching, to decide if it was a good deal or if i should go power head, adapter, stihl rollomatic 0.050" and stihl rs. from what i read oregon chain is fairly good and at £13.11 on amazon its stunningly cheap compared to Stihl rs, so the husky b+c combo seems a fair deal.

the makita had the same 0.058 gauge bars, again I suspect just rebranded oregon.

yep now i have noticed some of the problems with the chain i hope my filing will be paying more attention. I always file with the chainsaw clamped in a bench vice by the bar, then get the chain super tight by shoving the scrench between chain and bar just behind the nose on the underside, rotate the chain backwards until it wedges tight, flip the brake on and file, the chain is going no where. its odd, I'd not noticed the file rocking and been concentrating on keeping the guide rails flat on the top of the cutters fore and aft, but i can't see another explanation for why the rakers hadn't been touched and why the gullet wasn't 'got'. we shall see....I've learnt a lot this weekend, chain fiiing, carbs, tank vents, impulse iines, av mounts, clutch removal...and read the manual even when you think something is simple


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Wish I had a never ending pile!


Im overrun with aspen. Several cords of hardwood to CSS too. 

I just can’t bring myself to use hardwood in the fire pit though.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Got an ipl, and a service manual...just being lazy and asking  Rather glad I checked the manual today before going at the clutch....else I'd have tightened it further not realising its a left hand thread. mistake avoided by reading first, yay.
> 
> yeah 0.058" isn't so common here, but husky supply the bar at a good price, £40 for 20" b and c over the power head alone, so I need chain to fit the bar. that is why i went searching, to decide if it was a good deal or if i should go power head, adapter, stihl rollomatic 0.050" and stihl rs. from what i read oregon chain is fairly good and at £13.11 on amazon its stunningly cheap compared to Stihl rs, so the husky b+c combo seems a fair deal.
> 
> the makita had the same 0.058 gauge bars, again I suspect just rebranded oregon.
> 
> yep now i have noticed some of the problems with the chain i hope my filing will be paying more attention. I always file with the chainsaw clamped in a bench vice by the bar, then get the chain super tight by shoving the scrench between chain and bar just behind the nose on the underside, rotate the chain backwards until it wedges tight, flip the brake on and file, the chain is going no where. its odd, I'd not noticed the file rocking and been concentrating on keeping the guide rails flat on the top of the cutters fore and aft, but i can't see another explanation for why the rakers hadn't been touched and why the gullet wasn't 'got'. we shall see....I've learnt a lot this weekend, chain fiiing, carbs, tank vents, impulse iines, av mounts, clutch removal...and read the manual even when you think something is simple


There you go, who says guys don't read .

Can you sell the 058 bar and then buy a new 050 one, would save you a few bucks over buying a new one in 050 and buying the saw PHO(does take a bit more time though). If the price is close I think the stihl bars are better than the Oregon/huskys and the adapters work well if you buy a good one.

Learning is great, sometimes it cost a lot though . You go way further than I do to get them tight lol.
If the file is resting on the top of the raker and not filing it down and the front part of the guide is on top of the links as it should be then it would explain why you are filing so "high" on the tooth.
Your getting it and practice makes, well it makes you better .
Leaning is a great thing .


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I always brought mine to a local guy. But it's similar to free filing a saw chain. Just need the right angle.





dancan said:


> What blade do you have ?


Husqvarna Scarlet. And if I was going to invest in more blades what am I looking for? I have read the "maxi" blades are better.


----------



## dancan

Maxi type blade , just sharpen with a chainsaw file .


----------



## MustangMike

Neil, My DeWalt 18 V 1/2 Impact removes them (clutches), but the smaller drive ones will not, they are often on very tight, and not much nut to grab, you have to be careful.

I like my plastic piston stops better than rope (come with the ring compressor kit), and if the jug is off I insert a thin piece of Oak to prevent the crank from spinning.

Most of the time the Asian parts are just fine. I have several great running Asian knock offs at the moment. However, quality control is always a possible issue, so expect it now + than.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> There you go, who says guys don't read .
> 
> Can you sell the 058 bar and then buy a new 050 one, would save you a few bucks over buying a new one in 050 and buying the saw PHO(does take a bit more time though). If the price is close I think the stihl bars are better than the Oregon/huskys and the adapters work well if you buy a good one.
> 
> Learning is great, sometimes it cost a lot though . You go way further than I do to get them tight lol.
> If the file is resting on the top of the raker and not filing it down and the front part of the guide is on top of the links as it should be then it would explain why you are filing so "high" on the tooth.
> Your getting it and practice makes, well it makes you better .
> Leaning is a great thing .


If you want real good adaptors @Homelite410 is the guy.


----------



## Homelite410

James Miller said:


> If you want real good adaptors @Homelite410 is the guy.


Thank you sir, let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## svk

Converted my 346 from .325 to 3/8. I think it cuts a little better. Cut down a dying balsam aspen and an uprooted balsam (fir) with it. That balsam aspen was WET! That stuff usually splits very easily, hoping this one does too. Lots of wood to split down by the cabin the bugs are so thick and aggressive right now that I’ve been splitting up in the sun so they leave me alone. 

Fired up my buddy’s Makita 5000. That’s a real nice saw. Lots of power. I had heard that the Dolmar/Makita saws were great noodling saws. You cannot jam this one with noodles, the saw will bog first.


----------



## James Miller

I'd like to try one of the 4300s. I hear there strong for a 40cc class saw.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Neil, My DeWalt 18 V 1/2 Impact removes them (clutches), but the smaller drive ones will not, they are often on very tight, and not much nut to grab, you have to be careful.
> 
> I like my plastic piston stops better than rope (come with the ring compressor kit), and if the jug is off I insert a thin piece of Oak to prevent the crank from spinning.
> 
> Most of the time the Asian parts are just fine. I have several great running Asian knock offs at the moment. However, quality control is always a possible issue, so expect it now + than.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mike.  enjoy the cake and ice cream. i guess your gonna soon be lookin at them 40 CC top handle saws.   have a great day buddy.


----------



## LondonNeil

The rope worked very well as a piston stop. I was worried when I needed to turn to an impact driver as I thought any sponginess would absorb the impact, but it's very stiff rope. It's climbing accessory cord, very high strength static load, but no stretch like dynamic climbing rope, so no sponginess. Locked the cylinder solid. With my iffy helicoiled spark plug port I wasnt using a screw in stop, that may be how the thread got mangled initially.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mike.  enjoy the cake and ice cream. i guess your gonna soon be lookin at them 40 CC top handle saws.   have a great day buddy.





Maybe he'll buy @LondonNeil 's ickle saw and port it and square file. That's if the rheumatiz will allow it. 

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> The rope worked very well as a piston stop. I was worried when I needed to turn to an impact driver as I thought any sponginess would absorb the impact, but it's very stiff rope. It's climbing accessory cord, very high strength static load, but no stretch like dynamic climbing rope, so no sponginess. Locked the cylinder solid. With my iffy helicoiled spark plug port I wasnt using a screw in stop, that may be how the thread got mangled initially.



I got a parts 288xp for a $1 at auction where someone stopped the stroke with a rope and locked it into the exhaust port. Never seen that before.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Maybe he'll buy @LondonNeil 's ickle saw and port it and square file. That's if the rheumatiz will allow it.
> 
> Happy birthday Mike!


don't think he would be able to hold that heavy 038 AND his cane.


----------



## Marine5068

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 667058
> Woohoo! Halfway done. My process is to split and stack along the fence where the wood gets full sun and wind, then move it to these racks under my deck for the winter. 10 racks 4x8 with tin above to keep them dry. Close to the door where the stove is. It’s been such a hot year, I am behind on my stacking, so we’ve been picking away in the mornings when it’s cooler.


It's been VERY hot here too. I'm way behind on mine too, but no bother because it's for two seasons away yet so I'm not worried.
I do similar to you too. I cut, split and stack for a year out in the sun, then move the seasoned stuff to racks under the front cantilevered deck to make it easy to grab when it's -30 outside.
My racks are only 15' from the wood stove.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Im overrun with aspen. Several cords of hardwood to CSS too.
> 
> I just can’t bring myself to use hardwood in the fire pit though.


I have lots of it here too. I felled 10 medium sized Aspen and got them in mini log form now.
I use them for kindling and sell the rest by the used wood pellet bag for $5 a bag for campfire wood.
About $500 worth of camp wood a year. It pays for all my gas, oil, chains, and extras for the season.


----------



## MustangMike

Over the last few weeks, with the help of some Asian parts, I've brought a 044, 046 and 460 back to life, and built some 440 Big Bores totally (almost) from Asian parts. Have also done port work to the cylinders on all of them (the new thing I'm learning to do). I'm impressed with the way most of them run. (On the Big Bore kits I like to use OEM piston pin, piston pin bearing, and piston … and an HL Supply chain adjuster). The chain adjusters that come with the saw don't even fit in the case!

But I guess this year, I'll have to "get my kicks" on that famous Highway (I see youngsters not knowing what I'm talking about)!!!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I'd like to try one of the 4300s. I hear there strong for a 40cc class saw.


My aunt is probably going to buy one of those rather than fix the burned up 3516. I’ll report once she does. I figured she’d appreciate the easy start.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Over the last few weeks, with the help of some Asian parts, I've brought a 044, 046 and 460 back to life, and built some 440 Big Bores totally (almost) from Asian parts. Have also done port work to the cylinders on all of them (the new thing I'm learning to do). I'm impressed with the way most of them run. (On the Big Bore kits I like to use OEM piston pin, piston pin bearing, and piston … and an HL Supply chain adjuster). The chain adjusters that come with the saw don't even fit in the case!
> 
> But I guess this year, I'll have to "get my kicks" on that famous Highway (I see youngsters not knowing what I'm talking about)!!!


HBD!

Are you taking a road trip down there?


----------



## svk

Yesterday evening’s chaos. Holy moly the bugs are bad!


----------



## MustangMike

Was just talking to my youngest brother, who does surveying, and he said the bugs are unbearable this year. Mostly deer flies and mosquitoes.


----------



## svk

Horseflies were really bad for about a week. Deer flies were thick but are tolerable. Worst year ever for mosquitoes!!!!


----------



## James Miller

So the scrounge at the builders new property is a go. Also gained access to his personal property to do clean up if trees come down or he has any dead standing.


----------



## formersawrep

dancan said:


> Maxi type blade , just sharpen with a chainsaw file .



Correct. Also, and maybe just as important, you need to have a setting tool. This bends the teeth outward to add "set" to the blade. Without the correct set it can be razor sharp and not cut.


----------



## LondonNeil

We are back to low 30s Celsius. May get 34C tomorrow.
Portugal hit 47C and a 37 year high. Long range forecast is above average temps for 3 more months! Wood stacks are drying.... It's the building of the stacks that is hard.


----------



## svk

formersawrep said:


> Correct. Also, and maybe just as important, you need to have a setting tool. This bends the teeth outward to add "set" to the blade. Without the correct set it can be razor sharp and not cut.


The teeth should already be set unless he hit something, unless I’m missing something.


----------



## woodchip rookie

They are flimsy. They will bend. I read it in the manual but I have never seen a setting tool. I will have to look into that.


----------



## James Miller

Its all maple. But it's free and 5 minutes from the house.


----------



## abbott295

I see that there is $1.00 difference in MSRP between the Husqvarna Scarlett and Maxi blades and the pictures look identical. What is the difference? 22 teeth on both. 

That would be much easier to sharpen than the 80 tooth Echo blade I have. I wondered why the performance was not impressive (on a unit bought used) and looked at my blade and a new one and considered if mine was sharpenable. I bough a new blade and it performs well.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> I see that there is $1.00 difference in MSRP between the Husqvarna Scarlett and Maxi blades and the pictures look identical. What is the difference? 22 teeth on both.
> 
> That would be much easier to sharpen than the 80 tooth Echo blade I have. I wondered why the performance was not impressive (on a unit bought used) and looked at my blade and a new one and considered if mine was sharpenable. I bough a new blade and it performs well.


From what I can see by doing a google search they are different blades but very similar in appearance. A few guys say they liked the Maxi better. I have always bought the Maxi.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> If you want real good adaptors @Homelite410 is the guy.


That's the ones I was thinking of when I said it .


Homelite410 said:


> Thank you sir, let me know if I can help in any way.


I still plan on getting a vice from you soon.
Just need to list one of my stihl sharpening jigs.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> don't think he would be able to hold that heavy 038 AND his cane.


That's awesome, when did they start making prosthetic saws.
That would be a great present for the guy who has everything, but a hand .
Look at the picture closely pretty sure someone got crazy in photoshop .


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I got a parts 288xp for a $1 at auction where someone stopped the stroke with a rope and locked it into the exhaust port. Never seen that before.


That's crazy, I'll give you $2 and pay shipping lol. Glad you were able to get that bad boy going, are you liking it.

I was going to say I use a small piece of rope myself, I like to fold it in half that way when I remove it I know for sure there is nothing left in the cylinder.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> That's crazy, I'll give you $2 and pay shipping lol. Glad you were able to get that bad boy going, are you liking it.
> 
> I was going to say I use a small piece of rope myself, I like to fold it in half that way when I remove it I know for sure there is nothing left in the cylinder.



Somebody had hacked on it so the piston is shot. Cylinder is good once I time sert the plug threads. Crank is tight. Probably just keep it around for spare stuff. Oil pump was junk so I am assuming they were taking off the clutch to replace that and got the rope stuck. I'd have to put a few hundred into it to get it running but since I have a runner already not a bad idea to have some parts on hand.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Somebody had hacked on it so the piston is shot. Cylinder is good once I time sert the plug threads. Crank is tight. Probably just keep it around for spare stuff. Oil pump was junk so I am assuming they were taking off the clutch to replace that and got the rope stuck. I'd have to put a few hundred into it to get it running but since I have a runner already not a bad idea to have some parts on hand.


Sounds like a plan, they are good old saws.


----------



## svk

Spare parts are always useful.

I once felt the need to fix every project saw that came through my door. Luckily I burned out of that after a few way overbudget refurbs lol.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a plan, they are good old saws.



Plus I keep spending my money in the classifieds  And my next purchase is probably something ported.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Can you sell the 058 bar and then buy a new 050 one, would save you a few bucks over buying a new one in 050 and buying the saw PHO(does take a bit more time though). If the price is close I think the stihl bars are better than the Oregon/huskys and the adapters work well if you buy a good one.
> .



Well i just looked and could buy 20" husqvarna 3/8 x1.5mm bar to fit the 365 for £29. so since i can get chains on amazon for £13 its not actually much of a deal to get the bar with the saw....definitely not worth buying, selling the bar, and changing to a stihl.

over here i can find adapters for £12. stihl bars 20" 3/8 by 1.6mm rollomatic bars are £36, and a stihl chain (i know i don't have to fit stihl chain, but just giving the info) £19. Would you believe....i can't find a stihl rollomatic e 20" 1.3mm? it look like anything over 16" is 1.6mm over here. 

I have a small preference for thinner as it leads to a smaller pile of chips to rake up and bin/compost, but accept stihl are higher quality....but also higher price. As a guy with no experience i can only go on what i read, but get the feeling husky is ok quality, and ok for the money. stihl is better, and maybe slightly better value? I'm open to be convinced, but currently th husky bar looks to lead.


----------



## formersawrep

woodchip rookie said:


> They are flimsy. They will bend. I read it in the manual but I have never seen a setting tool. I will have to look into that.


I have an older one that is a separate tool. Google turns up that the file holder and setting gauge are now available as one unit. Hopefully the pic works. The setting part is at the top of the pic.


----------



## svk

I don’t see the advantage of doing a different bar and adaptor unless you have many saws and want to run one type of bar on all of them. If you keep an eye out there are deals to be had on bars/chains/combos. Just pick them up as they cone along.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Well i just looked and could buy 20" husqvarna 3/8 x1.5mm bar to fit the 365 for £29. so since i can get chains on amazon for £13 its not actually much of a deal to get the bar with the saw....definitely not worth buying, selling the bar, and changing to a stihl.
> 
> over here i can find adapters for £12. stihl bars 20" 3/8 by 1.6mm rollomatic bars are £36, and a stihl chain (i know i don't have to fit stihl chain, but just giving the info) £19. Would you believe....i can't find a stihl rollomatic e 20" 1.3mm? it look like anything over 16" is 1.6mm over here.
> 
> I have a small preference for thinner as it leads to a smaller pile of chips to rake up and bin/compost, but accept stihl are higher quality....but also higher price. As a guy with no experience i can only go on what i read, but get the feeling husky is ok quality, and ok for the money. stihl is better, and maybe slightly better value? I'm open to be convinced, but currently th husky bar looks to lead.


Small Stihl 180 and the 365 won’t take the same bar or chain so there is no advantage swapping anything. The .058 is just fine and only refers to the drive length width not the size of cutter. There is an eight thousandths of an inch difference between the two.


----------



## LondonNeil

does the cutter not get narrower as well? i guess it doesn't have to. I was just assuming it did. the differnce in the ple of hips between the 1.6mm on the 038 and the pm3 chain on the ms180 is incredible, but pm3 IS smaller cutters.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> My aunt is probably going to buy one of those rather than fix the burned up 3516. I’ll report once she does. I figured she’d appreciate the easy start.



If one wants easy start, stay away from the MS193T. Pulls harder than any saw I have ever had. Now the MS192T was a real ***** cat to pull but that one grew legs one night.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> does the cutter not get narrower as well? i guess it doesn't have to. I was just assuming it did. the differnce in the ple of hips between the 1.6mm on the 038 and the pm3 chain on the ms180 is incredible, but pm3 IS smaller cutters.


The cutter is the same size on all chains of the same pitch. Why we need three different DL gauges is beyond me. IMO .058 is totally redundant.


----------



## JustJeff

Since we’ve had fire bans most of the season I haven’t sold any campfire wood yet. I hate to leave wood rot so I often have pine, willow and poplar. Some I mix in with my heating wood but the rest usually get used by me or sold. Today I stacked this 4x6 skid with mostly willow and some poplar and pine. It was just piled on the ground by the splitter and a lot is mostly dry now. I may try to burn it in October/November if I don’t get any takers.


----------



## LondonNeil

thanks


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> IMO .058 is totally redundant.


It's an anachronism. Might keep some Husquvarna folks going back to Husqvarna dealers.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Stopped at a local Home Depot for some garage door parts, and made a 'courtesy pass' through the outdoor power equipment aisles. One of the guys that works there walked up to me and said, "_Hey, you are the chainsaw guy!_", then proceeded to ask me a bunch of questions about some trees he wants to take down.

I guess we talked in the past? I should charge HD for staff training!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Stihl makes .058. When I had my 365 I ran Stihl chain on it. I might be just imagining things but I feel like the Stihl chain is slightly harder and holds an edge a touch longer. The Oregon chain I’ve had seems easier to file but dulls faster. I’ve never tried any but the husky guys say the new x-cut chain is something else. Why 058 even exists is beyond me. Why can’t marine engine manufacturers use the same fuel tank fittings? At least the cell phone folks are starting to get their act together with the charge cords.


----------



## svk

Stihl chain is significantly more durable/lasts longer. If price wasn’t a factor I’d only run Stihl chain.


----------



## JustJeff

The Stihl Guy here does a buy one get 2nd half price which takes a little of the sting out of it. Although I may take a while to use that second chain. I’ve cut probably a dozen decent sized trees with the first one and it’s hardly worn.


----------



## woodchip rookie

formersawrep said:


> I have an older one that is a separate tool. Google turns up that the file holder and setting gauge are now available as one unit. Hopefully the pic works. The setting part is at the top of the pic.


Yea. Ineedat.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Stopped at a local Home Depot for some garage door parts, and made a 'courtesy pass' through the outdoor power equipment aisles. One of the guys that works there walked up to me and said, "_Hey, you are the chainsaw guy!_", then proceeded to ask me a bunch of questions about some trees he wants to take down.
> 
> I guess we talked in the past? I should charge HD for staff training!
> 
> Philbert


Been there done that


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> It's an anachronism. Might keep some Husquvarna folks going back to Husqvarna dealers.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah it’s funny how people think they need brand specific chain, bar, oil, etc. 

And my other pet peeve, when each mfgr changes their bar so you need an oddball drive link count to accommodate.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> . . . my other pet peeve, when each mfg changes there bar so you need an oddball drive link count to accommodate.


Need to invent a derailleur, like on a mountain bike, to take up the slack in a running chain loop, and to let you shift gears!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Part of the reason I have all Stihl saws is so I can put any B+C on any saw (except the 026 which is .325).

If I bring 2 saws with me, both w/20" bars, and I bring 1 extra chain, it will fit either saw, and that's the way I like it to be.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Plus I keep spending my money in the classifieds  And my next purchase is probably something ported.


I've been know to do a bit of shopping myself . Had to replenish inventory as I was getting low .
Let me know what your looking for when you're ready.


----------



## svk

Whew!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah it’s funny how people think they need brand specific chain, bar, oil, etc


You mean I don't have too .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Whew!!!


You okay Steve.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You okay Steve.


Heart palpitations after seeing that beaut lol


----------



## svk

Turned my white ash scrounge into nearly a full rack of splits. Used the True Temper 6# maul with the new head from @Philbert. I’m really glad I was able to salvage that one. 

Used my buddy’s Makita 5000 to noodle the tough pieces. I’m really enjoying that saw. Isn’t as light, High revving, nor handles as well as a 346/550 but is very smooth and has lots of torque. And clears noodles like crazy.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> The Stihl Guy here does a buy one get 2nd half price which takes a little of the sting out of it. Although I may take a while to use that second chain. I’ve cut probably a dozen decent sized trees with the first one and it’s hardly worn.


In softwood my Stihl chains last almost indefinitely unless you hit the ground!


----------



## James Miller

I only have one stihl chain. It's on the 3/8 lp converted 490. It does hold an edge better then Oregon chains iv had but I don't see much difference between it and the carlton chain I normally run.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Yeah it’s funny how people think they need brand specific chain, bar, oil, etc.
> 
> And my other pet peeve, when each mfgr changes their bar so you need an oddball drive link count to accommodate.



I got bit when buying a Husky top handle. 14" bar figuring the left over chains from my 193% would fit. Nope, Husky 14" is one link longer than Stihl 14"


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Yeah it’s funny how people think they need brand specific chain, bar, oil, etc.



I resemble that remark!

ps. Go Stihl.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> when each mfgr changes their bar so you need an oddball drive link count to accommodate.


Thats the only reason I dont run Stihl chain. The ones out of the box dont fit my saws. If Stihl would pull their heads out their butts alot of Husky guys would probably buy Stihl chain.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> If I bring 2 saws with me, both w/20" bars, and I bring 1 extra chain, it will fit either saw, and that's the way I like it to be.


My 445/550 have the same b/c....makes it nice.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I got bit when buying a Husky top handle. 14" bar figuring the left over chains from my 193% would fit. Nope, Husky 14" is one link longer than Stihl 14"


Yea I do not understand this. I dont understand why manufacturers cant settle on a DL configuration for bars.


----------



## JustJeff

We have a great STIHL Dealer here. No matter what oddball saw and drive link count, he always has one already made up in a box. Like the 69 drive links on my junkyard homelite. I badly wanted to put a $13 chain on that thing but I probably spent 20 in gas driving around trying to find one. Went to the Stihl dealer and guy didn’t bat an eye, 30 seconds later I had one in hand. I won’t waste time next time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Does it really matter what guage is used? I mean, they are equally strong and cut the same. Yes it's irritating it's used to tie you to a manufacturer, but stihl and husky/Oregon are all fair quality and value and all readily available. I come from Stihl, but am happy to try husky, and expect to have no trouble with chains.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Heart palpitations after seeing that beaut lol


Thanks, I'll warm you next time lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, I'll warm you next time lol.


Hopefully you meant warn


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Was just talking to my youngest brother, who does surveying, and he said the bugs are unbearable this year. Mostly deer flies and mosquitoes.


Up here the deer flies just killed me in late Spring / early Summer this year. I still have bite scars on my legs.
Mosquitoes are always too thick in the land of 250,000 lakes and 7,074 rivers. It should be Ontario's provincial bird I say...lol.
Black flies were a bit bad for about two weeks but the deer flies drive me nuts because they bite so hard. Buggars.
I use a lot of repellent each year.


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> Over the last few weeks, with the help of some Asian parts, I've brought a 044, 046 and 460 back to life, and built some 440 Big Bores totally (almost) from Asian parts. Have also done port work to the cylinders on all of them (the new thing I'm learning to do). I'm impressed with the way most of them run. (On the Big Bore kits I like to use OEM piston pin, piston pin bearing, and piston … and an HL Supply chain adjuster). The chain adjusters that come with the saw don't even fit in the case!
> 
> But I guess this year, I'll have to "get my kicks" on that famous Highway (I see youngsters not knowing what I'm talking about)!!!


My Brother-in-law has toured most of the whole route on many of his vintage BMW motorcycles over the years.
Has a friend that ships their bikes down to a location and then they meet him and tour around. Then the bikes get shipped back home.
Usually about ten of them go for the yearly trip somewhere in the States. Most all of them drive new Harleys but he Likes his old BMWs. He owns over 100 restored bikes of all makes.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Yesterday evening’s chaos. Holy moly the bugs are bad!
> 
> View attachment 667228


You guys have lots of lakes and forests there too. That's what they like to breed. I literally have to cover my whole body up with headnet too and use tons of spray to keep them off me just a bit.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hopefully you meant warn


Well shucks I'll warm you too.
Dang fat fingers and I didn't have my glasses on when using my phone  .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Well shucks I'll warm you too.
> Dang fat fingers and I didn't have my glasses on when using my phone  .


It’s ok lol. 

One time one one my best buddies was picking up my wife to give her a ride because I needed her car. While coordinating the ride, he texted me that he’d “meat” her on Friday night. LOL


----------



## svk

Chilly night, it’s 49 degrees now. The bugs dropped dramatically once the temp dropped yesterday so I’m hoping we are near the end.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea I do not understand this. I dont understand why manufacturers cant settle on a DL configuration for bars.


Agree. As Philbert indicated I think it was an old ploy to keep you at a certain dealer. Echo, Stihl, Homelite seem to be the worst offenders.


JustJeff said:


> We have a great STIHL Dealer here. No matter what oddball saw and drive link count, he always has one already made up in a box. Like the 69 drive links on my junkyard homelite. I badly wanted to put a $13 chain on that thing but I probably spent 20 in gas driving around trying to find one. Went to the Stihl dealer and guy didn’t bat an eye, 30 seconds later I had one in hand. I won’t waste time next time.


Good to have a place like that you can trust.


LondonNeil said:


> Does it really matter what guage is used? I mean, they are equally strong and cut the same. Yes it's irritating it's used to tie you to a manufacturer, but stihl and husky/Oregon are all fair quality and value and all readily available. I come from Stihl, but am happy to try husky, and expect to have no trouble with chains.


No, it really doesn’t matter. It’s just that when a guy gets into multiple saws that can wear one common chain it gets to be a pain when you need to keep separate chains for each due to different gauges. I personally try to stick to .050 in everything. I keep getting .058 bars and they go out on the next saw I sell or I donate them to a fundraiser raffle on here.

Technically speaking, .063 carries oil better but this is only important on bars over 30” that see tough service. 



woodchip rookie said:


> Thats the only reason I dont run Stihl chain. The ones out of the box dont fit my saws. If Stihl would pull their heads out their butts alot of Husky guys would probably buy Stihl chain.


The larger full service Stihl dealers often stock rolls of Stihl chain to make to any length. Many of the dealers only offer the boxed chain though.


----------



## svk

On the bar/chain debate: Tri-Link really has revolutionized this as in some instances you can get a bar AND chain for a little more than the cost of a Stihl chain. Trilink chain certainly doesn’t equal the quality of Stihl chain but I’d definitely put it on par with Oregon for durability.

The other day when I got that Dolmar stuck in that blowdown tree and didn’t have any other saws with me, I picked up a 16” Trilink bar chain combo for $14.50. And it’s good, non safety chain too. The same length Poulan branded combo at Walmart was $28 with that junk bumper chain.


----------



## Erik B

One of the Stihl dealers here regularly sell Stihl chain for a buck an inch.


----------



## svk

Sorry for all the posts in a row. I’m pulling a “Backyard Lumberjack”


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> One of the Stihl dealers here regularly sell Stihl chain for a buck an inch.


That’s a great deal on standard 3/8


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Sorry for all the posts in a row. I’m pulling a “Backyard Lumberjack”


@svk Don't worry, I snuck a post between a couple of yours. Alls good


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> That’s a great deal on standard 3/8


I can get the same price for a 3/8P chain for my 192t


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> @svk Don't worry, I snuck a post between a couple of yours. Alls good


You saved me lol. 


Erik B said:


> I can get the same price for a 3/8P chain for my 192t


I guess that’s not a bad price for LP either.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sorry for all the posts in a row. I’m pulling a “Backyard Lumberjack”


Watch it, I resemble that remark, I just save them up for a few days though .
Besides posting a couple pictures can be much longer than 5 or 6 post .


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Sorry for all the posts in a row. I’m pulling a “Backyard Lumberjack”


I liked talking to him. Never seemed troublesome to me.


----------



## panolo

I have a couple of the new husky chains and I am a fan. Hold an edge nicely and for a long time.


----------



## James Miller

So I showed up today at 8:20 to sign a waiver for the building company. Wasn't ready so I went to check out an oak a co worker offered.
Cut the big log up with the Del saw and split to manageable size with the fiskars. Then decided I should take the 7910 for a spin.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I liked talking to him. Never seemed troublesome to me.


Oh he was a nice guy no doubt. But he sure got his hackles in a bunch when we called him out for a page and a half of late night posts! “I won’t go down without a fight!” 



chipper1 said:


> Watch it, I resemble that remark, I just save them up for a few days though .
> Besides posting a couple pictures can be much longer than 5 or 6 post .


Lol!


----------



## svk

The guy I really miss was CTYank. Holy moly did that guy hate Fiskars!!!


----------



## svk

One last mess to clean up. The lower trunk on this looked like a piece of shattered glass. Other than one little dead oak this should be the last tree I need to process until fall provided we don’t get another wind storm.


----------



## MustangMike

I only buy Stihl Chain, as far as I'm concerned, it is just worth it. Generally, in order of Hardness … Shihl, Carlton, Oregon. Some like the Oregon because it is easy to sharpen, I'll go with the "lasting longer".

Use AMSOil Saber at 40:1, and Bar Oil from Tractor Supply ($6/Gal), they both work great so I'm sticking with em.

SVK, Ash is Fiskars zone, you wasted too much energy swinging all that weight.


----------



## svk

I hate to say it but my big shade tree has just about had it. This was a big twin leader red maple and the other half died when I was in junior high so this half made it a solid 25 years. The other problem is it’s leaning towards a clump of smaller trees I wanted to keep. I don’t know, maybe just let it keep dying? Unless it falls on someone walking from the cabin to the sauna there’s nothing it can harm.


----------



## Lowhog

James Miller said:


> So I showed up today at 8:20 to sign a waiver for the building company. Wasn't ready so I went to check out an oak a co worker offered.View attachment 667437
> Cut the big log up with the Del saw and split to manageable size with the fiskars. Then decided I should take the 7910 for a spin.View attachment 667439


Nice saws.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> I hate to say it but my big shade tree has just about had it. This was a big twin leader red maple and the other half died when I was in junior high so this half made it a solid 25 years. The other problem is it’s leaning towards a clump of smaller trees I wanted to keep. I don’t know, maybe just let it keep dying? Unless it falls on someone walking from the cabin to the sauna there’s nothing it can harm.
> 
> View attachment 667454


I say leave it be.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> The Stihl Guy here does a buy one get 2nd half price which takes a little of the sting out of it. Although I may take a while to use that second chain. I’ve cut probably a dozen decent sized trees with the first one and it’s hardly worn.


I just found a new Stihl dealer, the folks I bought my dump trailer from. I was getting a set of axle bearings and saw all of the saws. i asked if he had a 36" chain for my 660. He said $36 for the last two he had. I thought he meant each. He said no, buy one get one. So 2 36" chains for $36.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Need to invent a derailleur, like on a mountain bike, to take up the slack in a running chain loop, and to let you shift gears!
> 
> Philbert


Have you ever seen a Homelite 707GS? It's a gear drive with a 3 speed gear box. Has a little shifter on the gear drive.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hopefully you meant warn


Oh my, I don't know what to say. I guess we have to bow to political correctness here too.


----------



## rarefish383

Four posts in a row, that's a record for me. I was trying to catch up from vacation last week. Each post was a quote from a different page.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I just found a new Stihl dealer, the folks I bought my dump trailer from. I was getting a set of axle bearings and saw all of the saws. i asked if he had a 36" chain for my 660. He said $36 for the last two he had. I thought he meant each. He said no, buy one get one. So 2 36" chains for $36.


That’s a bargoon. Here in the people’s republic of Ontario, 36 might get you a 16” picco chain.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> The guy I really miss was CTYank. Holy moly did that guy hate Fiskars!!!



Philbert's (IIRC) Fiskars take down was pretty brutal.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> That’s a bargoon. Here in the people’s republic of Ontario, 36 might get you a 16” picco chain.



In Australiastan, $36 gets you laughed at. The only thing that makes me feel better about it is that the Kiwis get reamed harder.


----------



## woodchip rookie

kiwis?


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Philbert's (IIRC) Fiskars take down was pretty brutal.


Best ever!


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Have you ever seen a Homelite 707GS? It's a gear drive with a 3 speed gear box. Has a little shifter on the gear drive.



Love to see that.

Does it have reverse, in case your saw gets stuck or you cut too far?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Can you put it in reverse and drag start it?


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh dear... So first report of a fixed 7900.... Makita have pop riveted a stifner to the chain brake handle, broken it (the handle) and sent it out. Unhappy customer! I feel I dodged a bullet.


----------



## cantoo

woodchip rookie, State bird and nickname for New Zealanders.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> So I showed up today at 8:20 to sign a waiver for the building company. Wasn't ready so I went to check out an oak a co worker offered.View attachment 667437
> Cut the big log up with the Del saw and split to manageable size with the fiskars. Then decided I should take the 7910 for a spin.View attachment 667439


Don't be in a hurry....we'll be done with my roof by this weekend...n I'm all urs....lol


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Don't be in a hurry....we'll be done with my roof by this weekend...n I'm all urs....lol


They told me it would be ready when they opened at 8. I'm not really in a hurry. I just showed up when they told me to and they dropped the ball.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cantoo said:


> woodchip rookie, State bird and nickname for New Zealanders.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi


So pretty much worthless burbs?


----------



## crowbuster

svk said:


> Sorry for all the posts in a row. I’m pulling a “Backyard Lumberjack”



Please keep posting. I had my shoulder rebuilt july the 18th. 3 more weeks before I cant start therapy. You guys know how hard it is to do nothing when it is nice out? Your pics are keeping me sane.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> Please keep posting. I had my shoulder rebuilt july the 18th. 3 more weeks before I cant start therapy. You guys know how hard it is to do nothing when it is nice out? Your pics are keeping me sane.


Sure hope you can get right back at it, that's a long time to be down. 
I was sick for a long time, finally coming out of it, it feels good to be able to actually do something, I'm way behind but what's a guy to do.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Oh he was a nice guy no doubt. But he sure got his hackles in a bunch when we called him out for a page and a half of late night posts! “I won’t go down without a fight!”
> 
> 
> Lol!


Yes, as long as you agreed with him all was good.

I knew you'd get that .


svk said:


> I hate to say it but my big shade tree has just about had it. This was a big twin leader red maple and the other half died when I was in junior high so this half made it a solid 25 years. The other problem is it’s leaning towards a clump of smaller trees I wanted to keep. I don’t know, maybe just let it keep dying? Unless it falls on someone walking from the cabin to the sauna there’s nothing it can harm.
> 
> View attachment 667454


If it's not hurting anything but there are some dead limbs that concern you, just toss a throw line up and pull a line up over them and pull them down. Be sure you don't send a bowline up to the branch expecting it to break for sure unless you have the throw line tied on to pull the knot loose if it doesn't break off .
I use a throw bag/line all the time to pull down branches that are dead or have broken clean off but they are hung in the tree without even using a rope.
Wear a helmet .


----------



## dancan

Been there done that in a different way. 
Mental therapy for me lol


crowbuster said:


> Please keep posting. I had my shoulder rebuilt july the 18th. 3 more weeks before I cant start therapy. You guys know how hard it is to do nothing when it is nice out? Your pics are keeping me sane.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Been working part time for a landscaper and at this rich ladies house she had an oak cut down so it didn’t block the sun on her pool. 


She didn’t pay to have it removed. I asked if I could have it. Yep.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Been working part time for a landscaper and at this rich ladies house she had an oak cut down so it didn’t block the sun on her pool. View attachment 667531
> View attachment 667532
> View attachment 667533
> She didn’t pay to have it removed. I asked if I could have it. Yep.


What kind of oak is that, doesn't look like oak from here.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

To be honest, I really didn’t look. She told me it was an oak because she hated the shade and the acorns in her pool landscaping. It was cut very early spring. The the guy limbed it before she told him she was only paying to have it cut down.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> To be honest, I really didn’t look. She told me it was an oak because she hated the shade and the acorns in her pool landscaping. It was cut very early spring. The the guy limbed it before she told him she was only paying to have it cut down.


I guess it could be chestnut ?
Leaves would be a giveaway.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I guess it could be chestnut ?


Either way, great firewood and lots of it. Going to give the 7900s a good work out.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> What kind of oak is that, doesn't look like oak from here.


The bark looks like some of the red oak I see around here.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> The bark looks like some of the red oak I see around here.


That’s what I thought but all I had to go by was the bark. No leaves.


----------



## James Miller

So I found out there's 260+ acres on the property I got permission to cut on today and the stuff that's down now is just round one. I can see big locust,oak, and mulberry from the spot the maples are laying at. There's years of firewood there and its 5 minutes from home. Better stay on there good graces.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> So I found out there's 260+ acres on the property I got permission to cut on today and the stuff that's down now is just round one. I can see big locust,oak, and mulberry from the spot the maples are laying at. There's years of firewood there and its 5 minutes from home. Better stay on there good graces.


Good deal. Ever split locust? Stuff around here stinks really bad. Almost stomach turning.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> So I found out there's 260+ acres on the property I got permission to cut on today and the stuff that's down now is just round one. I can see big locust,oak, and mulberry from the spot the maples are laying at. There's years of firewood there and its 5 minutes from home. Better stay on there good graces.


Good deal. Ever split locust? Stuff around here stinks really bad. Almost stomach turning.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Been working part time for a landscaper and at this rich ladies house she had an oak cut down so it didn’t block the sun on her pool. View attachment 667531
> View attachment 667532
> View attachment 667533
> She didn’t pay to have it removed. I asked if I could have it. Yep.



Can't have been oak if you cut it up with a weedwhacker. Maybe it's a spruce ?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't have been oak if you cut it up with a weedwhacker. Maybe it's a spruce ?


It’s an Echo, they’re pretty tuff. Just for reference, didn’t have a Saw with me when she said I could have it.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> So pretty much worthless burbs?


Can't even eat 'em.


----------



## turnkey4099

crowbuster said:


> Please keep posting. I had my shoulder rebuilt july the 18th. 3 more weeks before I cant start therapy. You guys know how hard it is to do nothing when it is nice out? Your pics are keeping me sane.



My sympathies. I am up for a back operation next Monday and am pretty much in lockdown for SIX WEEKS!!! I've been out to the willow patch every other day getting-r-done as much as I can. Temps up into very high 90s next 3 days but I usuallyi quit about 11:30am and will be in the shade clearing brush. Figure to go Thursday and Sat. I may slip in a 3rd day on Sunday.


----------



## Cowboy254

crowbuster said:


> Please keep posting. I had my shoulder rebuilt july the 18th. 3 more weeks before I cant start therapy. You guys know how hard it is to do nothing when it is nice out? Your pics are keeping me sane.



I'm familiar with that. I stumbled across AS in the lead up to a knee arthroscopy a couple of years ago when I was researching whether it was a good thing to get a 661 (silly question). Came across scrounging firewood in my post-op convalescence and made myself read it from start to finish before I posted anything. It was about 800 pages then and it took about 6 weeks from when I started to when I finished and finally introduced myself. It was nice to see some good scrounges and distracted from the challenges of post op recovery. And I learned some useful stuff as well. I hope the recovery process goes well for you. I'm a physiotherapist by profession so if you need to vent or ask a question, feel free to PM me .



James Miller said:


> So I found out there's 260+ acres on the property I got permission to cut on today and the stuff that's down now is just round one. I can see big locust,oak, and mulberry from the spot the maples are laying at. There's years of firewood there and its 5 minutes from home. Better stay on there good graces.



That's an all-time "You Suck"!!


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> My sympathies. I am up for a back operation next Monday and am pretty much in lockdown for SIX WEEKS!!! I've been out to the willow patch every other day getting-r-done as much as I can. Temps up into very high 90s next 3 days but I usuallyi quit about 11:30am and will be in the shade clearing brush. Figure to go Thursday and Sat. I may slip in a 3rd day on Sunday.



Hmm. Might be a touch longer that that, I'm afraid. 

Pro tip. Unless you want to see a vein rupture in someone's forehead, don't ask the surgeon if you can cut wood the day after your six week review.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Either way, great firewood and lots of it. Going to give the 7900s a good work out.


Just thinking, I've never seen a tree that can give one of my saws a good workout. Seen plenty that can give ME a workout, work over, butt kick, smack down, etc. etc. Sometimes I think I've been sore so long, I forgot what it's like to feel good.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Been working part time for a landscaper and at this rich ladies house she had an oak cut down so it didn’t block the sun on her pool. View attachment 667531
> View attachment 667532
> View attachment 667533
> She didn’t pay to have it removed. I asked if I could have it. Yep.


I may be wrong but that looks like cottonwood to me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I havent cut wood in 6 months. I feel fine.  Except for last night. Serious asthma attack. Or something. Related to dusty weed wacking and weed killer vapors I think. Was really close to dialing 911 but I dont have insurance. I would have owed the medical industry for the rest of my life.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Just thinking, I've never seen a tree that can give one of my saws a good workout. Seen plenty that can give ME a workout, work over, butt kick, smack down, etc. etc. Sometimes I think I've been sore so long, I forgot what it's like to feel good.


Fell, buck, and noodle a 30" tree with a 42 cc saw like I did a couple weeks ago


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I havent cut wood in 6 months. I feel fine.  Except for last night. Serious asthma attack. Or something. Related to dusty weed wacking and weed killer vapors I think. Was really close to dialing 911 but I dont have insurance. I would have owed the medical industry for the rest of my life.


Not necessarily, they charge less for folks who pay cash or do not have insurance.

We have a high deductible plan. My daughter needed stitches and they told us it would be $900 before insurance kicked in. We asked how much if we just paid cash on the spot. $180 out the door.

My son had an allergic reaction this spring to dust in the garage. Brought him in and said I would be paying personally. We were in the clinic for several hours and between multiple Dr consults, tests, and X-rays. Bill was $160....I was expecting 6-800 bucks.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> That’s what I thought but all I had to go by was the bark. No leaves.


Once you start cutting it, you'll know. Oak has a particular smell that says {Darth Vader voice} "I am oak".


----------



## rarefish383

Any body see the videos of using a bottle jack to fell a tree, especially back leaners? I was just watching a few. Cracks me up how they put a face cut in, make a back cut, then let a tree that is essentially cut off, sit on the stump, subject to wind and weight stress on the hinge, and start fiddling with plunge cuts. On every video I watched I could have thrown a throwing sack or johnny ball over the first limb, pulled a tag line through, and safely put the tree on the ground faster than they could monkeying around doing something dangerous. Then read all the "back slapping" replies how it was genius to do that. I'm sure there are times a jack would work, I've just never seen one, where a pro could do it better, safer another way. Maybe felling timber in the woods. One showed a "pro" service" limb the tree out and then goof around throwing the log. When the log hit the ground it knocked divots the size of a wheel barrow out of the customers lawn. With a climber in the tree, why wouldn't they just chunk it down, drop each block in the same spot under the tree. Then when you grind the stump, that one dent would be gone, no damage to the lawn. I guess that's why I seldom give advice here, I'd feel bad if someone got hurt trying to do something I've done for almost 50 years, with pro grade equipment and pro grade help. But, anyone can put a video on the web. Buyer beware.


----------



## svk

Well I had big plans to get up early this morning and cut some birch that I found on the ground yesterday....went to bed with a slight headache and woke up at 2am with a pretty good headache. Took Aleve and the next thing I know, POOF it is 8 am. Funny thing is normally I am up by 6:30 and can't even fall asleep after that if I try.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Not necessarily, they charge less for folks who pay cash or do not have insurance.
> 
> We have a high deductible plan. My daughter needed stitches and they told us it would be $900 before insurance kicked in. We asked how much if we just paid cash on the spot. $180 out the door.
> 
> My son had an allergic reaction this spring to dust in the garage. Brought him in and said I would be paying personally. We were in the clinic for several hours and between multiple Dr consults, tests, and X-rays. Bill was $160....I was expecting 6-800 bucks.


It's funny, but it's not. I was looking for a quality knee brace and was recommended to a supplier. When I walked in the guy asked how I got in? Front door. He said it was usually locked, they only sold to doctors and no walk in sales. But, since I got in, he took my insurance info, and said your insurance covers this free to you. I asked what it would cost if I had to buy it? He said about $90. I left with a great brace. About 10 years later I was going to get one for the other knee, having the name and model I checked ebay. A whopping $25. Same brand, same model, with upgraded better fasteners. It's a shame, no other way to put it.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Any body see the videos of using a bottle jack to fell a tree, especially back leaners? I was just watching a few. Cracks me up how they put a face cut in, make a back cut, then let a tree that is essentially cut off, sit on the stump, subject to wind and weight stress on the hinge, and start fiddling with plunge cuts. On every video I watched I could have thrown a throwing sack or johnny ball over the first limb, pulled a tag line through, and safely put the tree on the ground faster than they could monkeying around doing something dangerous. Then read all the "back slapping" replies how it was genius to do that. I'm sure there are times a jack would work, I've just never seen one, where a pro could do it better, safer another way. Maybe felling timber in the woods. One showed a "pro" service" limb the tree out and then goof around throwing the log. When the log hit the ground it knocked divots the size of a wheel barrow out of the customers lawn. With a climber in the tree, why wouldn't they just chunk it down, drop each block in the same spot under the tree. Then when you grind the stump, that one dent would be gone, no damage to the lawn. I guess that's why I seldom give advice here, I'd feel bad if someone got hurt trying to do something I've done for almost 50 years, with pro grade equipment and pro grade help. But, anyone can put a video on the web. Buyer beware.


It definitely has a place in a faller's "bag of tricks" for certain trees but as you indicated there are often better methods to solve the problem.

And I agree, there are far too many Youtube "experts" out there who are dishing out unsafe advice.

Back when AS was the only show in town, there were a few crusty characters who hung out in F+L that used these methods. Unfortunately many of them had a serious chip on their shoulder and couldn't be bothered to speak to recreational cutters.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Either way, great firewood and lots of it. Going to give the 7900s a good work out.


That sounds fun to me, I need to find some big wood to cut around here, my 70+cc saws are wanting a good workout.


James Miller said:


> The bark looks like some of the red oak I see around here.


I was just out in IL the last couple weekends, its crazy how different the "same" tree will look in two different parts of the country.


svk said:


> I may be wrong but that looks like cottonwood to me.


That's what I was thinking too.


Dahmer said:


> Good deal. Ever split locust? Stuff around here stinks really bad. Almost stomach turning.


I find the locust here doesn't smell much until you burn it, then it's a bit strong(not fireplace wood unless you were hard up for heat), but the heat .
I also like the fishers on it because it doesn't split well unless you hit the exact same spot and the fishers does well at that.


Cowboy254 said:


> Can't have been oak if you cut it up with a weedwhacker. Maybe it's a spruce ?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm. Might be a touch longer that that, I'm afraid.
> 
> Pro tip. Unless you want to see a vein rupture in someone's forehead, don't ask the surgeon if you can cut wood the day after your six week review.


Neighbor had both of his wrist done at the same time, said he wasn't waiting 3- months, wife had to help with everything, crappy job she had .
What about snow skiing on a sprang ankle, she said you didn't, I said I had a day off of work paid and it was a powder day .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I havent cut wood in 6 months. I feel fine.  Except for last night. Serious asthma attack. Or something. Related to dusty weed wacking and weed killer vapors I think. Was really close to dialing 911 but I dont have insurance. I would have owed the medical industry for the rest of my life.


I like to wear a mask when I'm weed whacking large areas.
I feel for you with the asthma, I've done more breathing treatments and hits off the emergency inhaler than I have in the past 5 yrs put together, it's been a rough summer for sure.
So glad I have been feeling better the last 5 days or so , praise God.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Fell, buck, and noodle a 30" tree with a 42 cc saw like I did a couple weeks ago


Never seen a cottonwood in these parts, first time for everything. I’ll know it’s oak when I cut, 85% of my wood is oak. I need a hip and a knee replaced, still putting it off as long as I can.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Fell, buck, and noodle a 30" tree with a 42 cc saw like I did a couple weeks ago


Did that the first 2 years I heated with wood, Echo 400. That’s why I now have all the saws I do. Much quicker and more fun.


----------



## svk

If it is one tree I do not mind whittling away at it with a smaller saw provided it doesn't have too much bar. A long bar, low CC saw in hardwood is no fun. A decent small saw with the right bar in softwood isn't a bad experience even if it takes a while to do the job.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I guess it could be chestnut ?
> Leaves would be a giveaway.


Does kinda sorta look like the chestnut oak I have seen but have never cut one. But those rings and the wood itself screams cottonwood.


Dahmer said:


> Never seen a cottonwood in these parts, first time for everything. I’ll know it’s oak when I cut, 85% of my wood is oak. I need a hip and a knee replaced, still putting it off as long as I can.


Lots of cottonwood out east around lakes. The children's camp has a bunch of monsters along the shore. Except for a few aspen on a wet hillside the rest of the land is strictly hardwood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> If it is one tree I do not mind whittling away at it with a smaller saw provided it doesn't have too much bar. A long bar, low CC saw in hardwood is no fun. A decent small saw with the right bar in softwood isn't a bad experience even if it takes a while to do the job.


Most of the wood I get is oak and ash, both blowdowns or leftover from timber companies. When I got the Echo and being a greenhorn I got an 18” bar . Learned my lesson after joining AS.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Most of the wood I get is oak and ash, both blowdowns or leftover from timber companies. When I got the Echo and being a greenhorn I got an 18” bar . Learned my lesson after joining AS.


Yep.

Been playing around with that 5020 I have. The 20" bar is too much IMO for hardwood. Cuts OK in softwood. When I swapped to a 16" it is an enjoyable saw to use. Same with the 3516/4218. Good saw with a 14 or 16" but the 18" is way too much, especially in hardwood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Yep.
> 
> Been playing around with that 5020 I have. The 20" bar is too much IMO for hardwood. Cuts OK in softwood. When I swapped to a 16" it is an enjoyable saw to use. Same with the 3516/4218. Good saw with a 14 or 16" but the 18" is way too much, especially in hardwood.


Leaving the 18” on one 400, just ordered 12” bar and chains for the other 400. I did learn. All my 60 and 65 cc saws only have 20” and the 80 cc saws only have 24”, oh yeah, the 50 cc has 18”.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That sounds fun to me, I need to find some big wood to cut around here, my 70+cc saws are wanting a good workout.
> 
> I was just out in IL the last couple weekends, its crazy how different the "same" tree will look in two different parts of the country.
> That's what I was thinking too.
> 
> I find the locust here doesn't smell much until you burn it, then it's a bit strong(not fireplace wood unless you were hard up for heat), but the heat .
> I also like the fishers on it because it doesn't split well unless you hit the exact same spot and the fishers does well at that.



The black locust out here (all imported mostly by the settlers) doesn't have a strong smell and I like what it does have. Some people here even use it for smoking and I have a regular customer who wants it for pit barbecue.

AS for splitting I find it easy with a Fiskar's. Green I commonly get a 'bounce' with the first strike. Dry it splits like a dream.


----------



## svk

I love my 346/550 with a 16" and even my 562 with a 16". Most of my trees in my home range top out around 18" so do not need much bar. (These monsters I have been cutting have been yard trees). I also have a lot of rocks in the woods so less bar means less times the nose accidentally connects with rocks LOL.

My 2186 was very much rear heavy with an 18" but balanced great with 20". Had 20, 24, and 28 for it. Could probably have just left the 24" on it all the time.

I like 14" for the fleet of 30-42 cc saws I have. 12" is fun and 16" is approaching the limit. Also have one 18" bar for emergency purposes in case a big pine falls across the road.


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> Never seen a cottonwood in these parts, first time for everything. I’ll know it’s oak when I cut, 85% of my wood is oak. I need a hip and a knee replaced, still putting it off as long as I can.



Hips are a snap...at least mine were. 1st one they sent me to rehab, second one not. I didn't try cutting wood but I was out scouting sources while still using a cane. I have heard horror stories about knee's though, My brother's was a disaster, partly the fault of the Physical Therapist. Had him doing an excercise the tore the ligament again. He still has a bad limp.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> Hips are a snap...at least mine were. 1st one they sent me to rehab, second one not. I didn't try cutting wood but I was out scouting sources while still using a cane. I have heard horror stories about knee's though, My brother's was a disaster, partly the fault of the Physical Therapist. Had him doing an excercise the tore the ligament again. He still has a bad limp.


The hip shouldn’t be bad, like you I’ve seen and heard nothing but horror stories about knees. My knee won’t get done until I have to crawl.


----------



## turnkey4099

Woke up early so decided to 'beat the heat' and go clear brush again. 3.5 hours of flying a Husky top handle/14" and an MS362/20" yanking deadfall out of 7' tall grass will definitly give a work out. Didn't even notice the heat, wore a sweat band and didn't need to change it. Got home and guessed the temp at about 85, checked the weather gizmo and it was 92. Supposed to top 100 today. The brush I was working on was 2 deadfalls that the farmber had dozed into a sloppy (very) pile. I didn't quite finish and it made two burn piles. Still have a few limbs sticking way out from the second pile. 

I've got several trees ready to be felled but with the surgery coming I don't have time to clean one of them up so justt brush clearance for a few days.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm. Might be a touch longer that that, I'm afraid.
> 
> Pro tip. Unless you want to see a vein rupture in someone's forehead, don't ask the surgeon if you can cut wood the day after your six week review.



This shouldn't be too bad, arthritis in L4 - they are going to clean that out. Instructions say normally back to work in 3 weeks but not physical type work. I tell everybody that I will be good for the 6 weeks but that wood pile is sure gonna be calling.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> The black locust out here (all imported mostly by the settlers) doesn't have a strong smell and I like what it does have. Some people here even use it for smoking and I have a regular customer who wants it for pit barbecue.
> 
> As for splitting I find it easy with a Fiskar's. Green I commonly get a 'bounce' with the first strike. Dry it splits like a dream.


The locust splits good in the splitter, this stuff was up to 20” diameter on the trunk, it’s just the smell that sucks. And the locust I just split was cut in July of 2017. My buddy stopped the day I was splitting and from 30’ away he asked what stunk.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I love my 346/550 with a 16" and even my 562 with a 16".


A 562 w/a 16" bar would be friggin killer.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I like to wear a mask when I'm weed whacking large areas.
> I feel for you with the asthma, I've done more breathing treatments and hits off the emergency inhaler than I have in the past 5 yrs put together, it's been a rough summer for sure.
> So glad I have been feeling better the last 5 days or so , praise God.


I don't short myself on PPE. I wear gloves, glasses, boots, pants & earplugs when running saws, brush cutter or splitter. I used to have a good resperator but havent needed it in years and I let it get away. I will be puting a PPE bag together soon. I have also been looking at one of those logger/forestry helmets.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/access...-hard-hats/forest-helmet-technical/588646001/


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> A 562 w/a 16" bar would be friggin killer.


Oh yeah. Although with the ported 50's it was redundant so I sold it. Great saw though.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> The hip shouldn’t be bad, like you I’ve seen and heard nothing but horror stories about knees. My knee won’t get done until I have to crawl.


I'm going to the surgeon to schedule my right knee next Monday. Hopefully get it done early October. Did my left 2 years ago. Only problem I had was my knee swelled up with fluid, twice it's normal size. Couldn't bend it past 90*. The PT had her shoulder on my shin and feet against the wall and couldn't bend it. The boss PT said not to worry, when the swelling went down, the knee would bend. My surgeon had a fit. She said if you wait for the swelling to go down, scar tissue would build up and I would never bend it. Surgeon was pretty much right. At 6 months the PT said there hadn't been any improvement and the insurance was cutting off PT. I was at 26* extension and 80* flexion and they said after 6 months I wouldn't see any improvement. I started going to the health club, and the owner, a friend, said I was using all the wrong muscles. He had major knee surgery after an accident. He put me on a new routine and in six weeks had me at 0* extension, straight as a poker, and 100* flexion. I made more progress after 6 months than I did with the first PT. Now I know to be a better advocate for myself. If the right knee starts to swell I'll get the diuretics sooner and make the PT bend the knee.


----------



## svk

That is incredible process that you made on your own Joe.

My grandpa at 86 years young is looking at needing a knee or knees in the next couple of years. Trouble is he lives alone and no family within several hours of him. So he would probably need to stay with my aunt during recovery. I told him if he ever needs help during his cross country trips (he drives from his condo in Miami to MN then on to his summer home in Montana and back eac year) that I would drop everything to help. So far he's doing great on his own.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Leaving the 18” on one 400, just ordered 12” bar and chains for the other 400. I did learn. All my 60 and 65 cc saws only have 20” and the 80 cc saws only have 24”, oh yeah, the 50 cc has 18”.


My 7910 has a 24 on it but had no problem pulling a 32 buried at the last gtg I was at. The 490 is my go to for most stuff I cut. Its leaving for a good cause soon. Replacement will be a 501 with the 3/8lp setup that's on the 490 now. They don't come any lighter at 50cc that iv seen



turnkey4099 said:


> The black locust out here (all imported mostly by the settlers) doesn't have a strong smell and I like what it does have. Some people here even use it for smoking and I have a regular customer who wants it for pit barbecue.
> 
> AS for splitting I find it easy with a Fiskar's. Green I commonly get a 'bounce' with the first strike. Dry it splits like a dream.



Agree when it comes to locust the fiskars is faster then the splitter.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Yep.
> 
> Been playing around with that 5020 I have. The 20" bar is too much IMO for hardwood. Cuts OK in softwood. When I swapped to a 16" it is an enjoyable saw to use. Same with the 3516/4218. Good saw with a 14 or 16" but the 18" is way too much, especially in hardwood.


The 5020 benefits from a muff mod. I took the cover off and removed the screen and enlarged the hole in an oval using a die grinder. Then put the screen back. Stock bar is closer to 19”. 70 drive links. I’ve used mine to cut down a couple 30”+ trees. It will bog and catch if it pinches slightly or side load but does decent for what it is. If the bar wears out before the motor I might put a 16 on it.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> The 5020 benefits from a muff mod. I took the cover off and removed the screen and enlarged the hole in an oval using a die grinder. Then put the screen back. Stock bar is closer to 19”. 70 drive links. I’ve used mine to cut down a couple 30”+ trees. It will bog and catch if it pinches slightly or side load but does decent for what it is. If the bar wears out before the motor I might put a 16 on it.


The one I have right now runs significantly stronger than the last one I used. Noticed the same thing between the three 42 cc models I have used.

Thinking I am going to hold onto this one for a bit. The muffler mod is an easy improvement for sure. I have a 16" bar that I can use on it for the time being. I am going to have a 55 Husky ready to send to my uncle soon and it will probably go out with that 70 DL bar on it as he needs more than a 16" down in hardwood country.


----------



## rarefish383

You guys are always talking about 45 and 50 class saws, so I thought I'd break down and get one. Put the word out I was looking, and Greg "undee70ss" hooked me up. Got home and there was a package on the porch. Oregon .063 roller nose. Can't wait to get it on one of my Super 1050's and get a few links of .404 on it. Anyone know how many links go on a 45" Oregon roller nose?


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, still looking for a 50" and 60".


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> My 7910 has a 24 on it but had no problem pulling a 32 buried at the last gtg I was at. The 490 is my go to for most stuff I cut. Its leaving for a good cause soon. Replacement will be a 501 with the 3/8lp setup that's on the 490 now. They don't come any lighter at 50cc that iv seen
> 
> View attachment 667671
> Agree when it comes to locust the fiskars is faster then the splitter.


I’m wondering if I would like the 3/8 lp better than the .325? What bar length you using and how many dl? Where did you get conversion parts?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I’m wondering if I would like the 3/8 lp better than the .325? What bar length you using and how many dl? Where did you get conversion parts?


There are lots of knowledgeable guys out there who go one way or another on which is better. Truthfully I don't have the knowledge to weigh in. I can tell you I do like 3/8 over .325 for a 50 cc pro saw.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> There are lots of knowledgeable guys out there who go one way or another on which is better. Truthfully I don't have the knowledge to weigh in. I can tell you I do like 3/8 over .325 for a 50 cc pro saw.


I don’t have any Pro saws, I’m just a rookie.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I don't short myself on PPE. I wear gloves, glasses, boots, pants & earplugs when running saws, brush cutter or splitter. I used to have a good resperator but havent needed it in years and I let it get away. I will be puting a PPE bag together soon. I have also been looking at one of those logger/forestry helmets.
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/access...-hard-hats/forest-helmet-technical/588646001/



I've been trying to get a good look at one of those but no luck yet .
The cheaper one has good muffs and I'm happy with the visor but the helmet sucks .
I have a Skullbucket , I like that one in the heat .


----------



## svk

Going off "published" HP ratings I would say 3.5 hp or greater saws should wear full 3/8. Where you draw the line for .325 is subjective. I had a Husky 41 with .325 and a Husky 142 with 3/8LP (both Poulan made Huskys). I liked the 142 much better and after muffler mod it is the favorite small saw in my current fleet.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> From what I can see by doing a google search they are different blades but very similar in appearance. A few guys say they liked the Maxi better. I have always bought the Maxi.


I always just use string on my weed wacker. I mulch pretty much eveything so I can mow around it with my mower. My brother weed eats a lot of fence around his pasture. I fixed a head like this one,




By removing the plastic blades and replacing them with short pieces of bandsaw blades from my 14in bandsaw. Cutting the bandsaw blades and then drilling a hole in it is the hard part. The performance in small brush is fantastic. 1in dia woody stuff cuts like it has been attacked by a chainsaw. My brother always wears chaps when brushcutting, but he hasnt had a blade break yet, but he has bent the heck out of them hitting metal fence posts. I always figured the bandsaw blades would wearout the pins the blades attach to, but so far that hasnt been the case.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Oh, still looking for a 50" and 60".


Left Coast Supply still has some big GB bars for sale.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm. Might be a touch longer that that, I'm afraid.
> 
> Pro tip. Unless you want to see a vein rupture in someone's forehead, don't ask the surgeon if you can cut wood the day after your six week review.



Now that's funny lol !
Kinda like when I showed these to my PT people after the first weekend when the surgeon said I was good to start strengthening ,,,





Ya , it sucked but no pain , no gain lol


----------



## dancan

And yes , I'd be happy with some snow about now


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Now that's funny lol !
> Kinda like when I showed these to my PT people after the first weekend when the surgeon said I was good to start strengthening ,,,
> 
> View attachment 667688
> View attachment 667689
> 
> 
> Ya , it sucked but no pain , no gain lol


Hey, zogger wood like that is a good light activity!


----------



## James Miller

The bar is a 16" from a burned up 2300 I picked up. Rim is a homelite410 machined pico rim. 
makes for a flyweight 50cc setup.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 667674
> The bar is a 16" from a burned up 2300 I picked up. Rim is a homelite410 machined pico rim. View attachment 667690
> makes for a flyweight 50cc setup.


You prefer the pico setup to .325, correct?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I don’t have any Pro saws, I’m just a rookie.


I feel your pain. Split mag case is how most define "pro saw" unless it says ECHO on it .



dancan said:


> And yes , I'd be happy with some snow about now


Me to. I'd much rather be cutting in 30-40* temps then 80-90s.


----------



## muddstopper

Dahmer said:


> The hip shouldn’t be bad, like you I’ve seen and heard nothing but horror stories about knees. My knee won’t get done until I have to crawl.


I had my shoulder repaired about 3 years ago. My knee replaced 2 years ago. I was out climbing ladders and tearing down a tornado damaged house 2 weeks after the shoulder surgery. Wait until you are on a 9in12 pitch roof trying to hang onto the lathing and and removing screws with one hand. Cant go up, cant climb down and you realize this move wasnt very smart.
With my knee, I am still having trouble. went thru 6 weeks of PT and then had to have Manipulation and another 6 weeks of PT. 2 months of going to the gym do more PT after that, still having trouble. Went to a different doctor early this year and he said there is nothing wrong with my surgery and that there was nothing he could do to make things better. Hurts in the morning and hurts at night.. It was that way before the surgery, but I believe it is worse now. My sister had both of her knees replaced and runs around like a spring chicken. I guess the surgery effects different people different ways. My mother in law has had both hips replaced in the last 3 or 4 years and shes 83. Hips dont bother her, but she has other medical problems that slow her down.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> You prefer the pico setup to .325, correct?


I do but I've never run them back to back to see if there's a performance difference. The weight difference is instantly noticeable on the saw.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> My 7910 has a 24 on it but had no problem pulling a 32 buried at the last gtg I was at. The 490 is my go to for most stuff I cut. Its leaving for a good cause soon. Replacement will be a 501 with the 3/8lp setup that's on the 490 now. They don't come any lighter at 50cc that iv seen
> 
> View attachment 667671
> Agree when it comes to locust the fiskars is faster then the splitter.


Depending on what size splits u want


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Depending on what size splits u want


Maybe.
Hope you aren't one of those people that can get poison just by looking at it. There's lots of it ware I'm cutting at the farm. Got offered 3 big oaks at another property they have. There taking them down in September.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Maybe.
> Hope you aren't one of those people that can get poison just by looking at it. There's lots of it ware I'm cutting at the farm. Got offered 3 big oaks at another property they have. There taking them down in September.


No.....but I believe u r...am I correct??


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Left Coast Supply still has some big GB bars for sale.


Thanks Steve, but I'm looking for a couple NOS or near mint Homelite bars. Would really like to find one with good lettering on it, for less than my house.


----------



## bear1998

bear1998 said:


> No.....but I believe u r...am I correct??


Maybe just bee stings ??....I remember it was sometnin....


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I had my shoulder repaired about 3 years ago. My knee replaced 2 years ago. I was out climbing ladders and tearing down a tornado damaged house 2 weeks after the shoulder surgery. Wait until you are on a 9in12 pitch roof trying to hang onto the lathing and and removing screws with one hand. Cant go up, cant climb down and you realize this move wasnt very smart.
> With my knee, I am still having trouble. went thru 6 weeks of PT and then had to have Manipulation and another 6 weeks of PT. 2 months of going to the gym do more PT after that, still having trouble. Went to a different doctor early this year and he said there is nothing wrong with my surgery and that there was nothing he could do to make things better. Hurts in the morning and hurts at night.. It was that way before the surgery, but I believe it is worse now. My sister had both of her knees replaced and runs around like a spring chicken. I guess the surgery effects different people different ways. My mother in law has had both hips replaced in the last 3 or 4 years and shes 83. Hips dont bother her, but she has other medical problems that slow her down.


I remember you got yours done right after me. My PT kept bugging me to get a second opinion. She wanted me to have mine manipulated, but it was after 6 weeks, and my surgeon said no. So I went to another surgeon, by then it was 6 months, and he said the work on my knee was beautiful. Then asked how long it was bad. I said 10-15 years. He said that sometimes when the knee goes that long you don't get much gain because every thing in there has kind of set. He said to keep doing squats and hope for the best. At 6 months I quit PT and started at the health club. Made all my gains after 6 months. The Doc that gave me the second opinion said they have a 30-30-30 saying after 6 months if you try to manipulate the joint. 30 percent chance of ripping all the muscles and tendons, 30 percent chance of breaking the leg, and 30 percent chance of success. He said if you gain 1 degree of movement, that's considered a success. He didn't like manipulation at all.


----------



## crowbuster

Thanks fellas. The doc knows the wife and her family. She gave him some info on me before surgery, that and just the way I look, he knew it would be tough for me to do nothing. So much so he has called me 3 times at home. haha but he is a great guy and just wants the best results for me. Good luck to everyone facing surgery as well


----------



## JustJeff

Might have to try 3/8 lowpro on the poulan 5020. I bet it pulls 18” of that pretty fair.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> No.....but I believe u r...am I correct??


Its yellow jackets and wasps. My brother can look at poison and get the rash.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Its yellow jackets and wasps. My brother can look at poison and get the rash.


If I spell pois*n i*y I get it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 667674
> The bar is a 16" from a burned up 2300 I picked up. Rim is a homelite410 machined pico rim. View attachment 667690
> makes for a flyweight 50cc setup.


How many dl do you have on your 16” bar. Going to see if Oregon makes a 16” or 18” bar for the 490 in 3/8 lp, just wondering what dl chains I’ll need.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 667674
> The bar is a 16" from a burned up 2300 I picked up. Rim is a homelite410 machined pico rim. View attachment 667690
> makes for a flyweight 50cc setup.


Oregon site lists no bars for a 490 in 3/8.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@svk or @James Miller , the Oregon site lists the 2300 bar as an A041 Mount, that’s the same as my 18” 400 bar. If I machine a picco rim to fit would my 400 bar work and be able to use the 400 chains? As I said, not a “Pro”, a rookie.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I'm going to the surgeon to schedule my right knee next Monday. Hopefully get it done early October. Did my left 2 years ago. Only problem I had was my knee swelled up with fluid, twice it's normal size. Couldn't bend it past 90*. The PT had her shoulder on my shin and feet against the wall and couldn't bend it. The boss PT said not to worry, when the swelling went down, the knee would bend. My surgeon had a fit. She said if you wait for the swelling to go down, scar tissue would build up and I would never bend it. Surgeon was pretty much right. At 6 months the PT said there hadn't been any improvement and the insurance was cutting off PT. I was at 26* extension and 80* flexion and they said after 6 months I wouldn't see any improvement. I started going to the health club, and the owner, a friend, said I was using all the wrong muscles. He had major knee surgery after an accident. He put me on a new routine and in six weeks had me at 0* extension, straight as a poker, and 100* flexion. I made more progress after 6 months than I did with the first PT. Now I know to be a better advocate for myself. If the right knee starts to swell I'll get the diuretics sooner and make the PT bend the knee.



For my patients, 120° of bend is the pass mark. More than that is nice but not always possible. In any case, you had a dud PT. Waiting for the swelling to go down is a recipe for failure.

Rehab after replacement is simple (but yes, painful). There are only two exercises that you need to do post knee replacement. One is called 'bending' and the other is called 'straightening'. 10-12 reps of each every couple of hours and you need to push it hard enough to hurt. If it doesn't hurt, you're not stretching it. Ice it several times per day for 20+ mins to minimise the swelling. Avoid walking excessively or doing strengthening exercises in the early stages. Why? Because the knee will have a very limited exercise tolerance after the surgery and if you burn through it doing stuff that is not a priority then it will swell more and not respond as well to the stretching that is the key thing in the first few months. As long as you have enough strength to walk steadily, you don't need to work on leg strength. The thing is that regaining strength is not time-sensitive but regaining range of movement is. I normally suggest that people walk as they need to but not to go for a walk for the sake of it. Again, feel free to PM me.

Don't bother with the diuretics. Dehydrating yourself won't influence the swelling within a joint, whoever told you that it would doesn't know how these things work.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> I remember you got yours done right after me. My PT kept bugging me to get a second opinion. She wanted me to have mine manipulated, but it was after 6 weeks, and my surgeon said no. So I went to another surgeon, by then it was 6 months, and he said the work on my knee was beautiful. Then asked how long it was bad. I said 10-15 years. He said that sometimes when the knee goes that long you don't get much gain because every thing in there has kind of set. He said to keep doing squats and hope for the best. At 6 months I quit PT and started at the health club. Made all my gains after 6 months. The Doc that gave me the second opinion said they have a 30-30-30 saying after 6 months if you try to manipulate the joint. 30 percent chance of ripping all the muscles and tendons, 30 percent chance of breaking the leg, and 30 percent chance of success. He said if you gain 1 degree of movement, that's considered a success. He didn't like manipulation at all.


I knew there was someone here had knee surgery about the same time I did. couldnt remember who. I had my surgery in June and the manipulation I believe in Nov. I gained some on the bend, and got to full extention, but the gains where short lived. It was recommened to me to have a replacment 10 years before I actually had it done. My surgeon, my therapist, and the doc that gave a second opinion, said my waiting is also probably why I am having so much trouble. I now have excellent bending, its the extention I cant seem to get.


----------



## James Miller

The bar for the 355t has pretty much the same tail as the old poulan bar I'm running. I'll try it on mine and see how it lines up and let you know and count do on one of my chains.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> @svk or @James Miller , the Oregon site lists the 2300 bar as an A041 Mount, that’s the same as my 18” 400 bar. If I machine a picco rim to fit would my 400 bar work and be able to use the 400 chains? As I said, not a “Pro”, a rookie.


I don’t see any reason why not


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> For my patients, 120° of bend is the aim. More than that is nice but not always possible. In any case, you had a dud PT. Waiting for the swelling to go down is a recipe for failure.
> 
> Rehab after replacement is simple (but yes, painful). There are only two exercises that you need to do post knee replacement. One is called 'bending' and the other is called 'straightening'. 10-12 reps of each every couple of hours and you need to push it hard enough to hurt. If it doesn't hurt, you're not stretching it. Ice it several times per day for 20+ mins to minimise the swelling. Avoid walking excessively or doing strengthening exercises in the early stages. Why? Because the knee will have a very limited exercise tolerance after the surgery and if you burn through it doing stuff that is not a priority then it will swell more and not respond as well to the stretching that is the key thing in the first few months. As long as you have enough strength to walk steadily, you don't need to work on leg strength. The thing is that regaining strength is not time-sensitive but regaining range of movement is. I normally suggest that people walk as they need to but not to go for a walk for the sake of it. Again, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Don't bother with the diuretics. Dehydrating yourself won't influence the swelling within a joint, whoever told you that it would doesn't know how these things work.


I have at least 130* or more of bending, but I believe the last extention was still a negative of about 3*. I also believe you are correct about the strenghting exercises. I was in a hurry and was going in to PT early so I could warm up and often I stayed after to ride the bikes and treadmill, I was also going on days inbetween appointments. My Pt guy got on to me for overworking the knee. He said the reason I was always in pain and why pt hurt so much was because I wasnt giving the knee time to heal. I do know that when I stopped going everyday to the gym, my pain started easeing off.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> The bar for the 355t has pretty much the same tail as the old poulan bar I'm running. I'll try it on mine and see how it lines up and let you know and count do on one of my chains.


Thanks man. Found a 410 picco rim on EBay. All you did was bore it to fit the 490 shaft?


----------



## Cody

Ok, it's not exactly firewood, but if I'm asking about burning the skin when it's less than 20% moisture can I still post it? Probably my favorite scrounge out of the garden so far.





svk said:


> Not necessarily, they charge less for folks who pay cash or do not have insurance.
> 
> We have a high deductible plan. My daughter needed stitches and they told us it would be $900 before insurance kicked in. We asked how much if we just paid cash on the spot. $180 out the door.
> 
> My son had an allergic reaction this spring to dust in the garage. Brought him in and said I would be paying personally. We were in the clinic for several hours and between multiple Dr consults, tests, and X-rays. Bill was $160....I was expecting 6-800 bucks.



I haven't had health insurance for a few years now, it's all just a big joke to me anymore. I had a low deductible plan that once I paid 2600 I was only required to pay 10% from there on out. Went to my local chiro and got charged nearly $150 a visit just because of the insurance, it's usually around $60 a visit if you pay cash. I go to a different chiro now that's better anyways, and it was $90 for the first visit, $40 for every adjustment thereafter. 



rarefish383 said:


> It's funny, but it's not. I was looking for a quality knee brace and was recommended to a supplier. When I walked in the guy asked how I got in? Front door. He said it was usually locked, they only sold to doctors and no walk in sales. But, since I got in, he took my insurance info, and said your insurance covers this free to you. I asked what it would cost if I had to buy it? He said about $90. I left with a great brace. About 10 years later I was going to get one for the other knee, having the name and model I checked ebay. A whopping $25. Same brand, same model, with upgraded better fasteners. It's a shame, no other way to put it.



I think it was in 2011 when I took a nasty spill out of a tree stand, did some damage to my right knee that I ended up opting out of surgery for. So far so good on that but they charged me $500 for a knee brace that you could buy for around a hundred bucks on ebay. IMO, that's a lot of what's wrong with healthcare, there should be one set price for everything. That CT scan or MRI or w/e they are, was around $1200 for my knee, my SO had one for her reproductive organs and it was over $2500. I understand it's not the exact same, but still don't see why it's twice the cost. By the way, best sleep I've ever had in that machine.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Oregon site lists no bars for a 490 in 3/8.


He did a custom sprocket to run 3/8 LP.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I don’t see any reason why not


Thanks.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> How many dl do you have on your 16” bar. Going to see if Oregon makes a 16” or 18” bar for the 490 in 3/8 lp, just wondering what dl chains I’ll need.


Standard A041 bar is 56 DL. The proprietary Echo bar that comes on the 310 and 352 is 57 DL. Hate that stuff. Stick with an aftermarket bar as the 56 DL chains are cheap. The last two pack I bought was 6 bucks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Standard A041 bar is 56 DL. The proprietary Echo bar that comes on the 310 and 352 is 57 DL. Hate that stuff. Stick with an aftermarket bar as the 56 DL chains are cheap. The last two pack I bought was 6 bucks.


Yep. My 20” 590 is 70 dl instead of 72.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks Steve, but I'm looking for a couple NOS or near mint Homelite bars. Would really like to find one with good lettering on it, for less than my house.


I’d be happy to help look but as you know this isn’t big bar country. Maybe see if you can make nice with one of the west coast guys who appreciates another classic iron guy.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Yep. My 20” 590 is 70 dl instead of 72.


At least that’s a semi common loop as the new Poulan 5020 as well as older Poulan, Homelite, and Mac all used that count.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> At least that’s a semi common loop as the new Poulan 5020 as well as older Poulan, Homelite, and Mac all used that count.


My 6401s are 72. Wasn’t paying attention one day and tried to put a 590 chain on a 6401. Let’s just say the frustration level was very high over those 2 extra dl.


----------



## svk

Ran a full tank through the 346 tonight cutting off tops piles. This may be the perfect saw for this type of cutting.

I noticed the 346 gets better fuel mileage that the 550 which is interesting being that it is low tech. Granted it’s 45 versus 50 cc but similar port numbers from the same builder.

I filled the truck with a loosely thrown load which was around a half cord but didn’t even come close to loading all of the wood I cut tonight. Two more racks to fill before Sunday as I don’t think I’ll be cutting for a while after next week.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> My 6401s are 72. Wasn’t paying attention one day and tried to put a 590 chain on a 6401. Let’s just say the frustration level was very high over those 2 extra dl.


I hear you. Take a Husky/Stihl and an Echo in the woods. A buddy and I had 60, 64, 68, 70, and 72 DL chains for our two saws and couldn’t swap a one of them lol.

Edit. The 16” both used 60’s but he didn’t have a 16” bar.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I don’t see any reason why not


I don’t know this one either, a 3/8 rim doesn’t know if it’s a 3/8 lp or not, correct. So a 3/8 rim from one of my 6401 could work too if I have enough stock to machine?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I don’t know this one either, a 3/8 rim doesn’t know if it’s a 3/8 lp or not, correct. So a 3/8 rim from one of my 6401 could work too if I have enough stock to machine?


3/8 and 3/8 LP are not identical. 3/8 LP will spin on 3/8 for a while but expect premature wear on the chain which will then wear the nose sprocket and drive sprocket.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got it. Guess I’ll buy the one I found online that matches the one he used. Gracias.


----------



## svk

The problem with doing swaps (without the help of a guy like Homelite410) is that when you are using rim sprockets you have three different patterns (small spline, large spline, and Stihl small spline) plus the fact that Oregon normally only makes rim sprocket drums for pro saws. It can be maddening to find the right pattern bar with the right nose sprocket and then find the right pitch of rim that fits your drum. Maddening. Again if all of the mfgrs could have worked together it wouldn’t be an issue. Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> The problem with doing swaps (without the help of a guy like Homelite410) is that when you are using rim sprockets you have three different patterns (small spline, large spline, and Stihl small spline) plus the fact that Oregon normally only makes rim sprocket drums for pro saws. It can be maddening to find the right pattern bar with the right nose sprocket and then find the right pitch of rim that fits your drum. Maddening. Again if all of the mfgrs could have worked together it wouldn’t be an issue. Oh well.


300 Savage, 300 Blackout, 300 Win. Mag, 300 Weatherby Mag, 300 H&H


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> 300 Savage, 300 Blackout, 300 Win. Mag, 300 Weatherby Mag, 300 H&H


Yeah


----------



## James Miller

I need a bolt gun in 300 blackout.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @svk or @James Miller , the Oregon site lists the 2300 bar as an A041 Mount, that’s the same as my 18” 400 bar. If I machine a picco rim to fit would my 400 bar work and be able to use the 400 chains? As I said, not a “Pro”, a rookie.


I wanted a 16" bar so the 2300 bar got the nod. The 400 bar will work also if you want an 18. 



Dahmer said:


> Thanks man. Found a 410 picco rim on EBay. All you did was bore it to fit the 490 shaft?


Yes @homlite410 got the rim and machined it to fit the echo small spline setup.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I need a bolt gun in 300 blackout.


I need a lever action in 9mm


----------



## rarefish383

Got it covered, from left to right, 1950 250 Savage with Redfield 2-7. 1912 Savage 22HiPower with original 3X Malcolm scope. 1951 Savage 300 with 3.5X10 Leopold, and 1908 Ocatgonal barrel 303 Savage. So, who needs all of those other odd ball cartridges?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> I wanted a 16" bar so the 2300 bar got the nod. The 400 bar will work also if you want an 18.
> 
> Yes @homlite410 got the rim and machined it to fit the echo small spline setup.


Homelite410 did a couple for me as well. I'm running them on my CS-346. Very nice work. They match the Oregon SM7 spline perfectly. The modified Stihl rims from him are a few $$ more than the "off the shelf" Oregon rims, but they're worth it.

I don't understand why Oregon doesn't make a 3/8LP rim. I've contacted them about it. The answer that I got was that their standard 3/8 rim is suitable for 3/8LP. In reality, they're kinda sorta not, but mostly OK-ish. I guess that in the saw size range where 3/8LP is used, they're OK. Once you get into larger power saws, they're no longer suitable - but then, with a 50cc+ saw, if you're running 3/8LP you're in a "non-standard" configuration. Chainsaw manufacturers (and those who sell after market items) seem to be in pu$$yville these days. The CS-490 came from the factory with a 0.325 drive. Sure, it has a rim and you can change the pitch, but you're not going to find anything "officially" available in anything other than 0.325.


----------



## svk

It sounds as though some guys are using LP for milling now. Perhaps this will improve the availability of parts. 

One thing I’ve wanted was to have on hand is a long bar in A041 Mount with skip chain (even if I had to make it myself) so I’m covered in the event that a big Norway or white pine falls across my 3.5 mile road. There are several 100+ yo monsters that are one wind storm away from blocking me in.


----------



## 92utownxh

The tree service wood slowed down a bit to a couple pickup truck loads a week, which I'm more than happy with. I think I'm at about 18 truck loads since the beginning of July. Yesterday he text me the address of a new job he's on, just a few blocks from where I work on the edge of campus. I ran over there this morning, and he and his guys were still working. Watched them for a little bit, then they all came over and loaded the truck for me. I ran the load home, came back and they did it again. Great group of guys and we all talked awhile. There will a lot more wood at this one.


----------



## svk

Scored an Amazon gift certificate last night so I ordered up the last parts I needed for my 55 Husky project saw that is going to be given to my uncle. 

I’m thinking I’ll send it along with that 20”/70 DL Poulan branded bar I took off the 5020. He only has two species of trees around him; red oak and white oak. Muffler modded/base gasket delete 55 should pull a 20” loop fine. 

After buying a new chain I should have about $80 into a completely freshened saw and almost enough parts to build another 55 for free.


----------



## LondonNeil

woop woop!
Looks like I've bought a stunningly clean 2015 365, light firewood use by an old guy that found it too heavy, and saved myself a couple of hundred over the new price. seen photos and its stunningly clean, and I get a good gut feel from the seller so fingers crossed. Seller hasn't been pushy, sent good photos, sent me loads more photos after I noticed a difference to the cylinder externals compared to a mates....all good. Price agreed, money to be exchanged in 10 days as seller went on on holiday this morning



So....that's one of the 2 transfer caps...hmm. when people say 'grind' the baffle, they mean 'dremmel' aka 'poor man's die grinder' the baffle. 
Nah, TBH, I won't touch it, no point for me.


----------



## svk

Nice find!


----------



## LondonNeil

seems arbtalk, the uk version of here, IS useful occasionally! its normally very slow with only a dozen or so users it seems. I'd been checking the makita recall thread/whing-a-thon, and said I'd ditched it in favour of getting a 365 from a local dealer, one of the regulars... the first and so far only guy to get his 7900 back (with a broken chain brake handle!!) offered this....I pm'd him and the rest is history. He's the second owner. got offered it by the old guy and had to say yes as it was a good deal, but with several other 60 and 70cc saws he's not run more than a few tanks and decided to pass it on to someone to use. I'm very pleased.  I'm looking forward to a nice proper sprung saw....no rubber lumps....its gonna be smooooooth!


----------



## LondonNeil

now this, THIS is a proper AV mount.


----------



## svk

Just cooked dinner. Waiting for it to cool down a bit and I’m going to go cut some more from the tops pile. Nice north breeze going too to help keep the skeeters down.


----------



## rarefish383

Sitting here playing with the puppy. She's a good little girl. About 15 pounds.


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> For my patients, 120° of bend is the pass mark. More than that is nice but not always possible. In any case, you had a dud PT. Waiting for the swelling to go down is a recipe for failure.
> 
> Rehab after replacement is simple (but yes, painful). There are only two exercises that you need to do post knee replacement. One is called 'bending' and the other is called 'straightening'. 10-12 reps of each every couple of hours and you need to push it hard enough to hurt. If it doesn't hurt, you're not stretching it. Ice it several times per day for 20+ mins to minimise the swelling. Avoid walking excessively or doing strengthening exercises in the early stages. Why? Because the knee will have a very limited exercise tolerance after the surgery and if you burn through it doing stuff that is not a priority then it will swell more and not respond as well to the stretching that is the key thing in the first few months. As long as you have enough strength to walk steadily, you don't need to work on leg strength. The thing is that regaining strength is not time-sensitive but regaining range of movement is. I normally suggest that people walk as they need to but not to go for a walk for the sake of it. Again, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Don't bother with the diuretics. Dehydrating yourself won't influence the swelling within a joint, whoever told you that it would doesn't know how these things work.



I sure wish diuretics would work for swelling lol , the good ankle (right side) has a circumference of 9 1/2" , the left is usually at 11 1/2" circumference at the same spot by the end of the day .
Pain and meds are just a daily part of life , it lets me know I'm alive every day Lol .
A lot of people that know me (and I know lots of people) don't even know about my struggles .
I legitimately can qualify for a handicap tag if I want but my struggles aren't that bad so I don't need it now , maybe someday down the road maybe ...
The reason I brought up the handicap parking thing is that some people get irate when they see a normal looking person get out of a car that has a handicap tag and walk into a store with all the appearance of being normal , a Doc has to sign off on that tag up here , plenty of paperwork involved so it's not just a scam to get a better parking spot .
But yes , there's polly plenty of scammers out there that have and will abuse the system .
Enough of that derail lol
On a scrounging note ...




Looks like a good deal to me on barkless spruce , Kiln dried and no splitting required


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

dancan said:


> I sure wish diuretics would work for swelling lol , the good ankle (right side) has a circumference of 9 1/2" , the left is usually at 11 1/2" circumference at the same spot by the end of the day .
> Pain and meds are just a daily part of life , it lets me know I'm alive every day Lol .
> A lot of people that know me (and I know lots of people) don't even know about my struggles .
> I legitimately can qualify for a handicap tag if I want but my struggles aren't that bad so I don't need it now , maybe someday down the road maybe ...
> The reason I brought up the handicap parking thing is that some people get irate when they see a normal looking person get out of a car that has a handicap tag and walk into a store with all the appearance of being normal , a Doc has to sign off on that tag up here , plenty of paperwork involved so it's not just a scam to get a better parking spot .
> But yes , there's polly plenty of scammers out there that have and will abuse the system .
> Enough of that derail lol
> On a scrounging note ...
> 
> View attachment 667879
> 
> 
> Looks like a good deal to me on barkless spruce , Kiln dried and no splitting required


What's that... $80 for a cord... it's cheap BTUs.


----------



## svk

Put up another half cord this evening. Breeze dropped so the bugs got really bad. I would have kept working for a while otherwise.


----------



## dancan

I'd say 3 pallets too a cord but even that is not a bad deal , no bark , no bugs , all cut , real easy to stack , kiln dried and mostly spruce ,,,WOoT !!!
Might pick up a pallet or 2 just because lol


Bobby Kirbos said:


> What's that... $80 for a cord... it's cheap BTUs.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I sure wish diuretics would work for swelling lol , the good ankle (right side) has a circumference of 9 1/2" , the left is usually at 11 1/2" circumference at the same spot by the end of the day .
> Pain and meds are just a daily part of life , it lets me know I'm alive every day Lol .
> A lot of people that know me (and I know lots of people) don't even know about my struggles .
> I legitimately can qualify for a handicap tag if I want but my struggles aren't that bad so I don't need it now , maybe someday down the road maybe ...
> The reason I brought up the handicap parking thing is that some people get irate when they see a normal looking person get out of a car that has a handicap tag and walk into a store with all the appearance of being normal , a Doc has to sign off on that tag up here , plenty of paperwork involved so it's not just a scam to get a better parking spot .
> But yes , there's polly plenty of scammers out there that have and will abuse the system .
> Enough of that derail lol
> On a scrounging note ...
> 
> View attachment 667879
> 
> 
> Looks like a good deal to me on barkless spruce , Kiln dried and no splitting required


I could get one too. My wife had both hips replaced. One in 86 one in 87. Then she had revisions on both in 2006 and 2007, then a total replacement in 2013 of the left side, the rod in her femer came loose. She has a handicap tag. I can get one with my knee replacement, but I park at the far end of the lot anyway.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> woop woop!
> Looks like I've bought a stunningly clean 2015 365, light firewood use by an old guy that found it too heavy, and saved myself a couple of hundred over the new price. seen photos and its stunningly clean, and I get a good gut feel from the seller so fingers crossed. Seller hasn't been pushy, sent good photos, sent me loads more photos after I noticed a difference to the cylinder externals compared to a mates....all good. Price agreed, money to be exchanged in 10 days as seller went on on holiday this morning
> View attachment 667832
> 
> 
> So....that's one of the 2 transfer caps...hmm. when people say 'grind' the baffle, they mean 'dremmel' aka 'poor man's die grinder' the baffle.
> Nah, TBH, I won't touch it, no point for me.


Keep looking at that transfer port and it will get the best of you and the dremel will come out. Iv looked at the removable covers on the 490 a few times but iv been able to stop my self from pulling them to have a look.


----------



## husqvarna257

I am looking to getting my next saw. husqvarna 562 xp is up there on the list. But here is the hard part. I have a 1976 Chevy pick up I have had for years. It is a 4wd 4 speed that I put a built 454 into it. I plowed the drve with it for years. The 454 sure had lots of pull and made it fun. Rust in the cab is bad, couldn't get a sticker for it. It has been a lawn ornament for 10 years, not started up. I want to sell it to get a new saw. It has replacement fenders and hood that are not rusted and replacement doors in good condition. How do I know what to sell it for? How bad is a motor sitting for 10 years? Do I need to pull plugs and put PB Blast in it to spin it over? Or am I better leaving it alone and selling it as is?


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I sure wish diuretics would work for swelling lol , the good ankle (right side) has a circumference of 9 1/2" , the left is usually at 11 1/2" circumference at the same spot by the end of the day .
> Pain and meds are just a daily part of life , it lets me know I'm alive every day Lol .
> A lot of people that know me (and I know lots of people) don't even know about my struggles .
> I legitimately can qualify for a handicap tag if I want but my struggles aren't that bad so I don't need it now , maybe someday down the road maybe ...
> The reason I brought up the handicap parking thing is that some people get irate when they see a normal looking person get out of a car that has a handicap tag and walk into a store with all the appearance of being normal , a Doc has to sign off on that tag up here , plenty of paperwork involved so it's not just a scam to get a better parking spot .
> But yes , there's polly plenty of scammers out there that have and will abuse the system .
> Enough of that derail lol
> On a scrounging note ...
> 
> View attachment 667879
> 
> 
> Looks like a good deal to me on barkless spruce , Kiln dried and no splitting required


Not sure how many pallets to a cord, but I can say that is one tight cord. No air space to account for.


----------



## al-k

I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


----------



## svk

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> I am looking to getting my next saw. husqvarna 562 xp is up there on the list. But here is the hard part. I have a 1976 Chevy pick up I have had for years. It is a 4wd 4 speed that I put a built 454 into it. I plowed the drve with it for years. The 454 sure had lots of pull and made it fun. Rust in the cab is bad, couldn't get a sticker for it. It has been a lawn ornament for 10 years, not started up. I want to sell it to get a new saw. It has replacement fenders and hood that are not rusted and replacement doors in good condition. How do I know what to sell it for? How bad is a motor sitting for 10 years? Do I need to pull plugs and put PB Blast in it to spin it over? Or am I better leaving it alone and selling it as is?


Do you have time to play around with it a bit? A running vehicle is always worth more. See if you can get it running. Your drivetrain alone should be worth several hundred to a thousand bucks and a running 454 is definitely worth at least a few hundred.


----------



## James Miller

The little 310 showed up again this morning. He says won't cut I look the chains trashed. Cleaned it up good and put the bar from the 355t on. Going to pick up a new chain for him later. For now I'm going to go clean up some more oak with it. Amazed this saw has survived the 10 years of abuse it's been through.


----------



## JustJeff

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 667947
> The little 310 showed up again this morning. He says won't cut I look the chains trashed. Cleaned it up good and put the bar from the 355t on. Going to pick up a new chain for him later. For now I'm going to go clean up some more oak with it. Amazed this saw has survived the 10 years of abuse it's been through.


Still looks great especially with that new bar and chain


----------



## muddstopper

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Jesus, please be with my friend reading this prayer. You know every wound, every joy, every fear, every dream. Heal old wounds. Heal new wounds. Rejoice alongside. Alleviate every haunting fear. Fulfill God-sized dreams in Your timing (and help us be patient in the waiting). Help us all to see the power of Your resurrection. Give us eyes to see where new life springs in our hearts. Rejuvenate when we’re weak. We need You Jesus. Amen.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Still looks great especially with that new bar and chain


I had to remember it was only 30ccs. Wonder how much stronger the 352 is.


----------



## woodchip rookie

......


----------



## Philbert

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Sorry to hear.

Philbert


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I had to remember it was only 30ccs. Wonder how much stronger the 352 is.


Never tried the 310. Those saws sure wake up once the cat is gone though!


----------



## panolo

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.



My condolences. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## James Miller

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Never tried the 310. Those saws sure wake up once the cat is gone though!


This one has the cat out. It might be getting a little tired or the abuse is catching up to it.


----------



## nighthunter

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


sorry for your loss


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


This is the place. You are among friends, and right now, you have more prayers heading your way than you could imagine, God bless.


----------



## rarefish383

husqvarna257 said:


> I am looking to getting my next saw. husqvarna 562 xp is up there on the list. But here is the hard part. I have a 1976 Chevy pick up I have had for years. It is a 4wd 4 speed that I put a built 454 into it. I plowed the drve with it for years. The 454 sure had lots of pull and made it fun. Rust in the cab is bad, couldn't get a sticker for it. It has been a lawn ornament for 10 years, not started up. I want to sell it to get a new saw. It has replacement fenders and hood that are not rusted and replacement doors in good condition. How do I know what to sell it for? How bad is a motor sitting for 10 years? Do I need to pull plugs and put PB Blast in it to spin it over? Or am I better leaving it alone and selling it as is?


A lady on my UPS route gave me a 73 Cutlass Supreme 350 4 barrel. It had sat for 14 years. I pulled the plugs one evening and shot some Marvel Mystery Oil in the plug holes. The next night I put the plugs back in, put a shot of gas in the carb and it fired right up. Had to do that 3-4 times till gas pumped up from the tank then it kept running. If it's locked up put an add on CraigsList for trade for the saw you want. If it starts up a 454 should be worth $400. I sold a Pontiac 455 with high mileage on it for $500. I just checked the Husky web site and a new 562XP lists for $740. If it runs with 4X4 you might get $750 for it. 4X4 parts hold their value pretty good. Good luck.


----------



## LondonNeil

So sorry al-k.


----------



## LondonNeil

So how short can you go for cutters before the chain is dead? this isn't the shortest, as despite me making them more regular there is a little variation.





On the plus side th chain was cutting with reasonable chips, perfectly straight and cleanly. it did judder/grab a wee bit, but not badly. this ws in cypress and sycamore, so nothing too hard. I then went at a few bits of dry dry dry ash...a few ugglies of wire ash I still had....so you know what happened...i got sharpening pratice, several times....and lost one cutter completely (well it was getting short)


not very focused but that's the same tooth from the side, hook there it seems. yay




that's out of focus too, but again hope you can see the hook is there. So....my sharpening is improving, it cuts ok, straight and throws fair chips....cuts quite quick, even in the old dry ash until you hit barbed wire...then despite being semi chisel its blunt instantly. it never looks too bad after hitting wire, honestly...but it doesn't cut. So lots of sharpening practice ws had. I think that chain is very nearly dead now, I'm assuming I'll just lose more cutters and once one or two more are gone, it's time to bin it?


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> So how short can you go for cutters before the chain is dead? this isn't the shortest, as despite me making them more regular there is a little variation.
> Save it for cutting stuff that might have wire or nails in it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668029
> 
> 
> On the plus side th chain was cutting with reasonable chips, perfectly straight and cleanly. it did judder/grab a wee bit, but not badly. this ws in cypress and sycamore, so nothing too hard. I then went at a few bits of dry dry dry ash...a few ugglies of wire ash I still had....so you know what happened...i got sharpening pratice, several times....and lost one cutter completely (well it was getting short)
> View attachment 668030
> 
> not very focused but that's the same tooth from the side, hook there it seems. yay
> 
> View attachment 668032
> 
> 
> that's out of focus too, but again hope you can see the hook is there. So....my sharpening is improving, it cuts ok, straight and throws fair chips....cuts quite quick, even in the old dry ash until you hit barbed wire...then despite being semi chisel its blunt instantly. it never looks too bad after hitting wire, honestly...but it doesn't cut. So lots of sharpening practice ws had. I think that chain is very nearly dead now, I'm assuming I'll just lose more cutters and once one or two more are gone, it's time to bin it?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> So how short can you go for cutters before the chain is dead? this isn't the shortest, as despite me making them more regular there is a little variation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668029
> 
> 
> On the plus side th chain was cutting with reasonable chips, perfectly straight and cleanly. it did judder/grab a wee bit, but not badly. this ws in cypress and sycamore, so nothing too hard. I then went at a few bits of dry dry dry ash...a few ugglies of wire ash I still had....so you know what happened...i got sharpening pratice, several times....and lost one cutter completely (well it was getting short)
> View attachment 668030
> 
> not very focused but that's the same tooth from the side, hook there it seems. yay
> 
> View attachment 668032
> 
> 
> that's out of focus too, but again hope you can see the hook is there. So....my sharpening is improving, it cuts ok, straight and throws fair chips....cuts quite quick, even in the old dry ash until you hit barbed wire...then despite being semi chisel its blunt instantly. it never looks too bad after hitting wire, honestly...but it doesn't cut. So lots of sharpening practice ws had. I think that chain is very nearly dead now, I'm assuming I'll just lose more cutters and once one or two more are gone, it's time to bin it?


When I get short cutters like that I throw them in a zip lock bag labeled “stump chains”, use them when I get a cut where I don’t want to damage a good chain.


----------



## JustJeff

When a few more cutters are gone, clip every other one off and you’ll have a skip chain!


----------



## dancan

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your wife .


al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> So how short can you go for cutters before the chain is dead? this isn't the shortest, as despite me making them more regular there is a little variation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668029
> 
> 
> On the plus side th chain was cutting with reasonable chips, perfectly straight and cleanly. it did judder/grab a wee bit, but not badly. this ws in cypress and sycamore, so nothing too hard. I then went at a few bits of dry dry dry ash...a few ugglies of wire ash I still had....so you know what happened...i got sharpening pratice, several times....and lost one cutter completely (well it was getting short)
> View attachment 668030
> 
> not very focused but that's the same tooth from the side, hook there it seems. yay
> 
> View attachment 668032
> 
> 
> that's out of focus too, but again hope you can see the hook is there. So....my sharpening is improving, it cuts ok, straight and throws fair chips....cuts quite quick, even in the old dry ash until you hit barbed wire...then despite being semi chisel its blunt instantly. it never looks too bad after hitting wire, honestly...but it doesn't cut. So lots of sharpening practice ws had. I think that chain is very nearly dead now, I'm assuming I'll just lose more cutters and once one or two more are gone, it's time to bin it?


If your not breaking cutters off it's still got plenty of life left. On O P E they would tell you the smaller the cutters the faster they cut.
pic I found on google.


----------



## al-k

I thank you all for your prayers and support. It means more than you know.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> If your not breaking cutters off it's still got plenty of life left. On O P E they would tell you the smaller the cutters the faster they cut.View attachment 668037
> pic I found on google.


Those cutters look like they belong in an electric razor.


----------



## JustJeff

Loss is a heck of a thing.


----------



## JustJeff

So after all this filing talk, it occurred to me that last time I used the 460, it threw a lot of dust despite recently getting a few licks with the file. So I pulled it off the shelf and got the raker gauge out and holy cow! Took about 10 licks with that little Oregon flat file to get em down flush with the gauge. I wanted to try it out but it’s 30 degrees out and much cooler in the garage so another day.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> So after all this filing talk, it occurred to me that last time I used the 460, it threw a lot of dust despite recently getting a few licks with the file. So I pulled it off the shelf and got the raker gauge out and holy cow! Took about 10 licks with that little Oregon flat file to get em down flush with the gauge. I wanted to try it out but it’s 30 degrees out and much cooler in the garage so another day.


You have no idea how many people have no idea that rakers are important too.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> So how short can you go for cutters before the chain is dead?


You can run them until the cutters fly off.

Need to clean out the gullet on the chain in that third photo.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> You have no idea how many people have no idea that rakers are important too.


No kidding!


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.



Oh mate, I'm so sorry to hear that. My sincere condolences to you and your family. 

RIP.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> No kidding!


The local shop that I really like, does not do rakers when sharpening a chain. I used to wait till I had 10 chains to do, for my 14" Echo he charged $4 and the 18" Stihl he charged $4.50. Since my friend retired I don't know if they have hired anyone to work on saws and do chains.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Those cutters look like they belong in an electric razor.


Most cants are softer wood and it's only got to make 3 cuts. Down,up,down
Wouldn't run that for firewood work.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Al-k, I’m also very sorry to hear about your loss........ that’s the problem with this life, no one gets out of it alive.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Most cants are softer wood and it's only got to make 3 cuts. Down,up,down
> Wouldn't run that for firewood work.


Now you say those were race chains.


----------



## James Miller

It would probably do ok cutting pine or poplar for awhile .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> It would probably do ok cutting pine or poplar for awhile .


2x4 or 2x6?


----------



## dancan

Al-k
This is the rightest place as any , we all talk about our triumphs and some of our trying times , both are equally important and help us stay well rounded and learn more as we go .

When Clint started the thread ,



mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.



I don't think that Clint thot it would involve , maple syrup , whiskey , some of our trials , troubles and bragging stories with all the other B'sing we've done . 
It gave me a place to go to when I needed a distraction from what all of what I was going through and still am .
I look forward to read every post every day .
I hope you find a nice Minivan and put up pics the hard work you have to do to get to where you need to be .
I hope that makes sense .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> 2x4 or 2x6?


Now you talking milling. That's a whole different animal.


----------



## svk

Well I left the cabin at 8:30 this morning and didn’t get back until almost 8. 

Walmart, Fleet Supply, my in-laws for lunch. Then to the house to work on my truck. One of the leaf spring shackle bolts had broken under previous owner. Picked up a new one from fleet only to find out it wasn’t the right one after I had cut the old one out. Father in law found one 40 miles away so he went to get that while I did other projects. Stopped to help him move some brush on the way back to the cabin as a thank you for running parts before heading up. So basically I ran all day but only accomplished a couple things. 

I did muffler mods for both 5020 and 4218. Those 4218 mufflers are a bear to get the baffles out. I definitely won’t do things that way again.

The 5020 was very easy. Also found my splined tuning tool so I can get things right on it. It came from the factory too lean so I didn’t want to run it too much until I richened it up.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> 2x4 or 2x6?


8x8! seems there's lots of square poplar growing anywhere there's a GTG.


----------



## svk

What do you guys do to ensure there are no metal shavings in your muffler after doing a mod? Wash it out? I’ve shaken all particulate out but still worry. I did chamber the new holes with a round file to make sure there aren’t any lose shavings that could fall off later.


----------



## crowbuster

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.




Man im sorry al-k. prayers for you.


----------



## svk

Well I rinsed the mufflers out with water and they are in the sauna drying off now. I rinsed them in a white enameled pot and there was definitely a fair amount of shavings from both.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> What do you guys do to ensure there are no metal shavings in your muffler after doing a mod? Wash it out? I’ve shaken all particulate out but still worry. I did chamber the new holes with a round file to make sure there aren’t any lose shavings that could fall off later.


I use a die grinder and grinding stones or an Emory paper whip to deburr all edges then I spray the heck out of it with brake cleaner then blow out with the air compressor at 100 lb. I do the brake cleaner air compressor routine 3 times. I use the brake cleaner for a fluid to carry off particles plus if it’s a used muffler it breaks down any deposits that may have trapped any metal particles.


----------



## svk

Here they are. Removed the internal baffle on the 4218 and then hogged our the existing gills. I’ll try it with and without the factory deflector and if the deflector impacts performance I’ll clean these up to look nicer. 

The 5020 just got the Swiss cheese treatment. Worst case it’s loud and crackly but I always wear ear muffs anyhow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

On my iPhone it looks clean.


----------



## svk

It’s a little rough. Granted it’s going on a free Poulan lol. 

I drilled out the corners of the gills and pried the inner section inward to open things up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> It’s a little rough. Granted it’s going on a free Poulan lol.
> 
> I drilled out the corners of the gills and pried the inner section inward to open things up.


I don’t have torches so I did all 4 of my Makita mufflers with a long double cut 1/4 carbide burr from the back side of the muffler. Actually 5 mufflers, I got carried away on one and cut thru the bolt tube, so much for a non-leaking muffler. Learned not to get in a hurry, that stupid stunt cost me $90+ for a new muffler that still had to cut the baffle out of.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> 3/8 and 3/8 LP are not identical. 3/8 LP will spin on 3/8 for a while but expect premature wear on the chain which will then wear the nose sprocket and drive sprocket.


I had to call @fordf150 for some parts and when I told him I was converting the 490 from .325 to 3/8lp he told me he had the modified rims, so once again Nate comes thru.


----------



## JustJeff

I’m pretty sure the 5020 muffler comes apart, I’ll have to look at mine again. The smaller poulan/craftsman ones usually I just bend the exhaust slot open more with a screwdriver and the ones that come apart get holes drilled in the baffle.


----------



## svk

This one from the 5020 is stamped together. The spark arrestor is removable for cleaning but that’s it.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> It would probably do ok cutting pine or poplar for awhile .


you forgot spruce!!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

That's a lot of holes in that 5020 muff, what size? 3/8"? You should be keepiing to no more then around 80% of the exhaust port area, generally a little back pressure is good.
(Says the man that read they somewhere but had never actually done it)


----------



## James Miller

Tell that to the 590 guys. On the saw your staring at the exhaust port through that hole. Glad Del didn't do mine like that.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> I use a die grinder and grinding stones or an Emory paper whip to deburr all edges then I spray the heck out of it with brake cleaner then blow out with the air compressor at 100 lb. I do the brake cleaner air compressor routine 3 times. I use the brake cleaner for a fluid to carry off particles plus if it’s a used muffler it breaks down any deposits that may have trapped any metal particles.


I use brake clean to clean all of my chainsaw stuff. It cuts the oily crud fast and blows stuff away under pressure. I always check Advanced Auto, they have it on sale all the time, buy one, get one free. So, I buy it by the case. Just don't do what I did with my Super EZ. It was so cruddy I used 4 cans cleaning it. It's the one I got at a farm auction for $3. I had it all clean, the fins all clean, sitting on the wet rags. Decided to see if it had spark, pulled the plug, put the recoil back on and cranked it over. Yep had spark! the pile of wet rags blew up in my hand. Tried to smother out the fire wrapping it in a big bath towel. Didn't work, had to run in the laundry room and stick it under the spigot of the wash tub. Glad my wife wasn't home.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> That's a lot of holes in that 5020 muff, what size? 3/8"? You should be keepiing to no more then around 80% of the exhaust port area, generally a little back pressure is good.
> (Says the man that read they somewhere but had never actually done it)


They are small, I think the next size bit over 1/4.

From what I’ve read, 80 percent is what is needed to flow optimally. However the location of holes and size of holes also impact flow. IE the guys with race says have a big hole straight out the other side but those saws are loud as hell. If you have two smaller ports out of the side with deflectors it will still flow great but not deafen everyone in the county. If you have a chance to take a look at one done by Carl (miller mod saws) you’ll see what I mean.

Here’s how much 3 holes fill the exhaust port. With 12 holes I’d say I’m somewhere in the 90 percent range. The factory outlet is tiny and probably won’t flow much with the new holes. But again this is an experiment with a saw that I have almost zero invested into and worst case I have a saw that’s too loud. 

I patterned this after a muffler mod that a local friend did on his 044. You definitely know he’s around when he fires it up but it’s not obnoxious either.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I use brake clean to clean all of my chainsaw stuff. It cuts the oily crud fast and blows stuff away under pressure. I always check Advanced Auto, they have it on sale all the time, buy one, get one free. So, I buy it by the case. Just don't do what I did with my Super EZ. It was so cruddy I used 4 cans cleaning it. It's the one I got at a farm auction for $3. I had it all clean, the fins all clean, sitting on the wet rags. Decided to see if it had spark, pulled the plug, put the recoil back on and cranked it over. Yep had spark! the pile of wet rags blew up in my hand. Tried to smother out the fire wrapping it in a big bath towel. Didn't work, had to run in the laundry room and stick it under the spigot of the wash tub. Glad my wife wasn't home.


I’ve been there. Tried to clean up an old camp stove in my parents basement. Soon about 16 square feet of workbench was on fire. Lol.


----------



## svk

Also the two big round holes in each muffler are sleeved for the muffler bolts so no flow through them!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Also the two big round holes in each muffler are sleeved for the muffler bolts so no flow through them!


Send it to me, I have experience cutting thru those sleeves, done on Makitas, I’m good at it.


----------



## James Miller

Spent some time with the fiskars this morning. Probly one more load at the oak scrounge. Then I'll see if the farm spot is dry enough to work in.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 668139
> Spent some time with the fiskars this morning. Probly one more load at the oak scrounge. Then I'll see if the farm spot is dry enough to work in.


Gotta give you ax boys credit but I’ld rather pull the rope, hear the noise then pull the lever to split.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Gotta give you ax boys credit but I’ld rather pull the rope, hear the noise then pull the lever to split.


I didn't want to load it in the truck unload split throw back on the truck then unload onto the racks. Lots less time moving wood if I split on site, load truck, unload on racks when I get home. I have a hydro just not worth hauling to the job for the small amount of wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I didn't want to load it in the truck unload split throw back on the truck then unload onto the racks. Lots less time moving wood if I split on site, load truck, unload on racks when I get home. I have a hydro just not worth hauling to the job for the small amount of wood.


Got ya. Extra work for me but I haul everything home and store it for future splitting. This will get filled, tarped then split for 2020. I have 15 cords split and stacked now.


----------



## svk

If you have a huge pile of rounds to get through or tough to split species then a hydro is the only way. 

I try to split each load as I acquire it because a huge pile of rounds is mentally daunting to me. So hand splitting 1/2 to 1 1/2 cord is a good workout yet won’t kill you.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Oh yeah, duh, pic.


----------



## LondonNeil

Id mod the muff on the ms180, one extra 3/8" hole is good I read, but it needs a new carb first, the OEM carb has no hi screw.


----------



## dancan

No wood scrounge this weekend yet again 
But , I did scrounge up a pair of these 




20$


----------



## LondonNeil

sweet!


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Oh yeah, duh, pic.


Dog Wood?



dancan said:


> But , I did scrounge up a pair of these 20$


I like mine, but a bit heavy. Good for wet, snowy conditions.
$20 is a steal. Retail is about $120. I got mine for $70 on clearance.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Ran the new muffler mods on the Poulans. 

The 5020 is louder but not obnoxious or crackly at all. After tuning it runs real nice, to the point that I wouldn’t hesitate to take it along with me even though I own ported saws. Dropping this saw down to a 16” bar with good chain and muffler mod really turns it into a good machine IMO. 

OTOH, the 4218 (without spark arrestor/baffle installed) is loud, crackly, and still somewhat meh in performance. I’ve use three of these saws and one of them (my aunts saw that we burned up doing those big trees) ran really strong and the other two were very much meh. Don’t know what to say about that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Ran the new muffler mods on the Poulans.
> 
> The 5020 is louder but not obnoxious or crackly at all. After tuning it runs real nice, to the point that I wouldn’t hesitate to take it along with me even though I own ported saws. Dropping this saw down to a 16” bar with good chain and muffler mod really turns it into a good machine IMO.
> 
> OTOH, the 4218 (without spark arrestor/baffle installed) is loud, crackly, and still somewhat meh in performance. I’ve use three of these saws and one of them (my aunts saw that we burned up doing those big trees) ran really strong and the other two were very much meh. Don’t know what to say about that.


Some saws were built on Monday, some on Wednesday, avoid those Monday saws, especially the day after the Super Bowl.


----------



## stillhunter

Another CL "free" add find, Wild Black Cherry. I'll use some of it for BBQ/smoking etc.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Dog Wood?
> 
> 
> I like mine, but a bit heavy. Good for wet, snowy conditions.
> $20 is a steal. Retail is about $120. I got mine for $70 on clearance.
> 
> Philbert


German dog wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

stillhunter said:


> Another CL "free" add find, Wild Black Cherry. I'll use some of it for BBQ/smoking etc.
> View attachment 668236


You’re lucky, most “free” wood ads around here consist of people wanting their yards cleaned up of broken limbs and branches after a storm by labeling it as “free firewood”, more like kindling.


----------



## stillhunter

Dahmer said:


> You’re lucky, most “free” wood ads around here consist of people wanting their yards cleaned up of broken limbs and branches after a storm by labeling it as “free firewood”, more like kindling.



They had a few trees cut down, one was the largest Bradford Pear I've ever seen. They have an area about 50x75' that is a pile of branches. I will return to get more of the Cherry branches. I saw a bunch of them 2 to 8" in the pile. I told them I did'nt want the BP trunk laying in the pile but I might get some branches,them logs would weigh 100#s


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> No wood scrounge this weekend yet again
> But , I did scrounge up a pair of these
> 
> View attachment 668221
> 
> 
> 20$


should work good wading thru the spruce chips.



stillhunter said:


> Another CL "free" add find, Wild Black Cherry. I'll use some of it for BBQ/smoking etc.
> View attachment 668236


SWEET!!! as in black cherry.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

stillhunter said:


> They had a few trees cut down, one was the largest Bradford Pear I've ever seen. They have an area about 50x75' that is a pile of branches. I will return to get more of the Cherry branches. I saw a bunch of them 2 to 8" in the pile. I told them I did'nt want the BP trunk laying in the pile but I might get some branches,them logs would weigh 100#s


Pear any good for smoking? Never tried it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Never mind, just found some info that says it makes meat taste bitter.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Some saws were built on Monday, some on Wednesday, avoid those Monday saws, especially the day after the Super Bowl.


True. It’s hard to know when there’s that much of a difference.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> Dog Wood?
> 
> 
> I like mine, but a bit heavy. Good for wet, snowy conditions.
> $20 is a steal. Retail is about $120. I got mine for $70 on clearance.
> 
> Philbert



I watch the local ads , I've bought several pair , usually around 50$ 
I've given a couple of pair to friends and family .

I also picked up a pair of like new Opinel #8's today , one in Sandvik 12C27 and one in carbon steel for 18$ , Awesome slicers 
https://www.opinel.com/en/pocket-knives-and-tools/tradition/stainless-steel/n8-stainless-steel
The airport chapel gets all confiscated sharps and sells them to raise money for the chapel .


----------



## stillhunter

Today was a good day. This morning I and my 79 yo dad shot clays w my new/used Weatherby SA-08 and it functioned flawlessly. I was worried it might have problems and it was bought "as is" and no returns. We stopped by my brothers on the way back from shooting and he told us he got a nice, brand new log splitter yesterday, horse trading with a friend of his who bought it 2 years ago and a medical condition has prevented him from ever using it. This afternoon I went to get the wood that looked like Red Oak from the cl pic of the sawed top of the 20' trunk laying on the ground and it was cherry. I've never burned wild cherry except for random campfires.


----------



## svk

Cherry is great for campfire and smoking meat


----------



## JustJeff

Cherry goes great in the woodstove too. Coals up nicely.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cleaned up a little at FIL's property today. Was good for him to get out for some exercise and I think he enjoyed it. I did the cutting and he ran the tractor and helped load a bit. Went back for another load of deadfall in the Gator to fill the truck. Good day overall.


----------



## stillhunter

Philbert said:


> Dog Wood?
> 
> 
> I like mine, but a bit heavy. Good for wet, snowy conditions.
> $20 is a steal. Retail is about $120. I got mine for $70 on clearance.
> 
> Philbert



....dead Dogwood is hands down the best firewood for a campfire here in N.C., even wet once put on a fire It burns like coal w hot, long lasting coals perfect for cast iron frying and dutch ovens and almost no smoke. Back in the day I would search for it and drag it back to our campsites from 100s of yards. I have some in my yard now and I ration it now and then to get a fire going in the fireplace w my almost seasoned firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

stillhunter said:


> ....dead Dogwood is hands down the best firewood for a campfire here in N.C., even wet once put on a fire It burns like coal w hot, long lasting coals perfect for cast iron frying and dutch ovens and almost no smoke. Back in the day I would search for it and drag it back to our campsites from 100s of yards. I have some in my yard now and I ration it now and then to get a fire going in the fireplace w my almost seasoned firewood.



Dogwoods are planted over here as ornamental trees and they are quite pretty. Previously, I would never have burned one even if it was cut up and dropped off in my driveway. @Philbert made the observation over in the woodpile thread that most of the 'arguments' occur where people are cutting different woods under different conditions. I previously assumed that the local eucalypts here were automatically better than the imported species. It never would have occurred to me that some might be as good or better than the mid-range density eucalypts that grow in my immediate vicinity. I'm going to try to snag a few different introduced species when I can and see how they go. Chances are that most of the locals think the way I used to and will happily give them up.


----------



## Cowboy254

stillhunter said:


> ....dead Dogwood is hands down the best firewood for a campfire here in N.C., even wet once put on a fire It burns like coal w hot, long lasting coals perfect for cast iron frying and dutch ovens and almost no smoke. Back in the day I would search for it and drag it back to our campsites from 100s of yards. I have some in my yard now and I ration it now and then to get a fire going in the fireplace w my almost seasoned firewood.



Cowgirl doesn't like it so much when I inflict dutch ovens on her.

Not sure if this is a northern hemisphere thing or not, but here is the definition, Down Under...

"dutch oven; The act of trapping a person under bed covers after releasing vile ass fumes"


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cutting trails with the t540/445/545FR....safety inspection passed by the safety inspector....


----------



## woodchip rookie

She's not affraid of any of the equipment


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you hand her a fone she can take her own selfies


----------



## woodchip rookie

better view from up here....


----------



## svk

Great pics!


----------



## svk

Split up one of the geriatric aspen that came down earlier this summer. I’ve been cutting what I refer to as “geriatric” trees for the last nine years (more or less when I joined AS) and not counting the ones along my driveway I only have a half dozen left on the outskirts of my yard. These trees are all original reprog from the logging that was done 100-110 years ago and are well past their prime. Usually are loaded up with “conks” on their trunk and core rot.

I’m noticing the trees growing in sandy/clay soil are significantly larger in diameter than their counterparts up the hill in gravel/rock but usually are much more full of core rot as well.

This tree split like a dream, from the stump to the crown there was only one half of one round that needs noodling.


----------



## Logger nate

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.


Very sorry to hear of your loss, you will be in our prayers.


----------



## Logger nate

Hot and dry here, few fires around and stage 1 fire restrictions on so wanted to scrounge some high elevation lodge pole pine before they close the woods to firewood cutting
Nice and cool early in the morning, about 45* at 6 am here.
Not a huge load but just right for me and the ole ford.
Found this isulator for the old phone line after I cut the block, thankfully I missed it with the saw. This stuff is very dense, heavier than some of the red fir in this area


----------



## James Miller

I could go for some colder weather. 45* sounds nice.


----------



## Logger nate

It was very nice up there early morning, got up to 92 later in the day at home but thankful it cools off at night.


----------



## svk

I could go for a good hard frost. Mosquitoes are still unseasonably thick, like you’d expect in early June. I’m using good bug spray and still needing to reapply about every 90 minutes. If you don’t spray your clothes they’ll land on your shoulders and bite right through your shirt.


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice spot there Nate. Nice looking truck too. I don't think a truck like that would fit on UK roads, but it looks the part where you are.


----------



## Mike Mulback

stillhunter said:


> Another CL "free" add find, Wild Black Cherry. I'll use some of it for BBQ/smoking etc.
> View attachment 668236
> [/QUOTE
> Excellent


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Nice spot there Nate. Nice looking truck too. I don't think a truck like that would fit on UK roads, but it looks the part where you are.


Thanks Neil


----------



## woodchip rookie

badass truck...hang on to the good ones while you can


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is $300 a good price for a Husqvarna 365 Special if it runs good?


----------



## svk

In good shape? Yes. 

Pull the muffler and have a look at the p+c to be safe.


----------



## JustJeff

365 special and 365xt are two different animals.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> If you hand her a fone she can take her own selfies


I had a pet raccoon when I was about 20. Her name was Annie, one of the best pets I ever had. Found her in the hollow of a big tree we took down. The mother came back and got the other Kits and left her. Her eyes weren't open yet. I bottle fed her, and kept her for about 2 years then let her go. She would come back every couple months for another year or so.


----------



## svk

Right although even a base 365 is worth 300 if it’s nice.


----------



## stillhunter

woodchip rookie said:


> She's not affraid of any of the equipment



A friend of mine found and raised an orphaned baby raccoon. His was a male and @ about a year or so old he became ornery and "bitey" and he let him wander off to sow his oats.


----------



## Picaso

al-k said:


> I know this is not the place but I lost my wife this week after 24 years of marriage. May she rest in peace.



Friend, I am very sorry for your loss. My family has had many people pass away in the last 2 years and I found some comfort in the following words. I hope it gives you some in this time of great need. 

What is dying?
I am standing on the seashore.
A ship sails to the morning breeze and starts for the ocean.
She is an object and I stand watching her
Till at last she fades from the horizon,
And someone at my side says, “She is gone!” Gone where?
Gone from my sight, that is all;
She is just as large in the masts, hull and spars as she was when I saw her,
And just as able to bear her load of living freight to its destination.
The diminished size and total loss of sight is in me, not in her;
And just at the moment when someone at my side says, “She is gone”,
There are others who are watching her coming,
And other voices take up a glad shout,
“There she comes” – and that is dying. -Bishop Charles Henry Brent


----------



## H-Ranch

Picked up 2 loads like this from my local senior citizen (forgot to take pics until the second load was mostly of the truck.) He's in his mid 70's and maintains 10 wooded acres. He loves cutting and stacks the rounds all over but mostly close to the trail you can drive a truck to.


----------



## stillhunter

stillhunter said:


> Another CL "free" add find, Wild Black Cherry. I'll use some of it for BBQ/smoking etc.
> View attachment 668236



The adds still up.....that trunk was longer than 20'
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-firewood/6665225780.html


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Cutting trails with the t540/445/545FR....safety inspection passed by the safety inspector....



Cute!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Hot and dry here, few fires around and stage 1 fire restrictions on so wanted to scrounge some high elevation lodge pole pine before they close the woods to firewood cuttingView attachment 668406
> Nice and cool early in the morning, about 45* at 6 am here.View attachment 668405
> Not a huge load but just right for me and the ole ford.View attachment 668407
> Found this isulator for the old phone line after I cut the block, thankfully I missed it with the saw. This stuff is very dense, heavier than some of the red fir in this areaView attachment 668404


To me I always love you pics because is so different to where I live.
Regarding the insulators, take another look are you sure it’s not a pair of old school ceramic ear muffs from the 70s


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> To me I always love you pics because is so different to where I live.
> Regarding the insulators, take another look are you sure it’s not a pair of old school ceramic ear muffs from the 70s


Lol! Yeah don’t think they would work to great for ear muffs.


----------



## James Miller

Did some cutting at the farm the builders bought. Running a tank threw the 310 will make you realise a light 50cc saw is the way to go even in small wood.
Time to let the 7910 and @bear1998 ported 395 eat. Not much I won't take a shot at with the del saw but I found one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Small saws rock  but there are times where a small saw is.....insufficient. you found one.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Logger nate said:


> Hot and dry here, few fires around and stage 1 fire restrictions on so wanted to scrounge some high elevation lodge pole pine before they close the woods to firewood cuttingView attachment 668406
> Nice and cool early in the morning, about 45* at 6 am here.View attachment 668405
> Not a huge load but just right for me and the ole ford.View attachment 668407
> Found this isulator for the old phone line after I cut the block, thankfully I missed it with the saw. This stuff is very dense, heavier than some of the red fir in this areaView attachment 668404


Nice truck! I love those square bodies

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Flint Mitch said:


> Nice truck! I love those square bodies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## cantoo

Been adding to my pile. I try to cut and bring home at least 1 wagon load per weekend. I'm away all week so hard to get ahead. Also spent 2 hours and cut a bunch into 32" long rounds to get ready to split. I have lots of 16" stuff split to sell but have only a cord or two of 32" for my own OWB. I'm leaving the big stuff standing because I have no time to mill it anyway. My Woodlands Mills has been sitting there laughing at me all summer.


----------



## stillhunter

Logger nate said:


> Hot and dry here, few fires around and stage 1 fire restrictions on so wanted to scrounge some high elevation lodge pole pine before they close the woods to firewood cuttingView attachment 668406
> Nice and cool early in the morning, about 45* at 6 am here.View attachment 668405
> Not a huge load but just right for me and the ole ford.View attachment 668407
> Found this isulator for the old phone line after I cut the block, thankfully I missed it with the saw. This stuff is very dense, heavier than some of the red fir in this areaView attachment 668404



I'm getting lazy in my old age and would have backed the tailgate up to the mountain and rolled that wood into the bed. I'm also guessing it's not as heavy as the green Oak I've been loading in my truck lately and it's easier to chuck it in the bed?


----------



## Logger nate

stillhunter said:


> I'm getting lazy in my old age and would have backed the tailgate up to the mountain and rolled that wood into the bed. I'm also guessing it's not as heavy as the green Oak I've been loading in my truck lately and it's easier to chuck it in the bed?


That’s a good idea and I have done that before especially when they are too big to pick up, lol.

But these small ones are actually easier to pickup and gently set them in the bed than try to roll, that and I’m trying not to scratch or dent my tailgate. The woes of having a pickup that’s too nice to haul wood in...


----------



## stillhunter

Logger nate said:


> That’s a good idea and I have done that before especially when they are too big to pick up, lol.View attachment 668676
> View attachment 668675
> But these small ones are actually easier to pickup and gently set them in the bed than try to roll, that and I’m trying not to scratch or dent my tailgate. The woes of having a pickup that’s too nice to haul wood in...



I miss Idaho.My father brother and I flew to Idaho Falls in 95? Dad had bizzness in western WY. and Lewiston. Spent a day in WY. and back to the motel in Pocatella. Then we drove to twin falls and spent the night on our way to Riggins where we got a motel for 3 days. Dad went on to work @ Lewiston next morning and my brother and I went fishing on the Salmon river w a guide service, we put in @ Whitebird and went north. I think it was about March/April. My brother caught a 5' Sturgeon, the river was high and the Steelhead were not there. The next day dad returned and we fished again, I caught a 7+ Sturgeon. I did not want to go home after 5 days in ID. and told my brother to fly back home to N.C. and sell all my possessions, mail me a check, and tell my girlfriend to come on up to ID. if she wanted to. Ofcourse I had to go back home but I'll never forget the scenery and beauty of the state or the wildlife we saw on our trip, 5 Moose,hundreds or more of Elk and Mule deer. The residents were very friendly. Almost everywhere we stopped to eat or get gas etc. people noticed our southern drawl and asked where we were from, then wanted to know about life in N.C.; 4 times as we stopped for breakfast or diner, strangers joined us and insisted to pay our tabs as they sat w us and we talked about Idaho and N.C. over the meals. It reminded me how my town was when I was a kid. I hope to go back to Idaho/Wy./MT. etc and stay one day.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The winter of 95 or the summer of 95? Spend a winter in ID/WY and see if you want to go back.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Been adding to my pile. I try to cut and bring home at least 1 wagon load per weekend. I'm away all week so hard to get ahead. Also spent 2 hours and cut a bunch into 32" long rounds to get ready to split. I have lots of 16" stuff split to sell but have only a cord or two of 32" for my own OWB. I'm leaving the big stuff standing because I have no time to mill it anyway. My Woodlands Mills has been sitting there laughing at me all summer.
> View attachment 668672
> View attachment 668673
> View attachment 668674
> View attachment 668674


When out in the forest do you load those logs by hand into the bunk?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s a good idea and I have done that before especially when they are too big to pick up, lol.View attachment 668676
> View attachment 668675
> But these small ones are actually easier to pickup and gently set them in the bed than try to roll, that and I’m trying not to scratch or dent my tailgate. The woes of having a pickup that’s too nice to haul wood in...


Great pictures Nate.
I been working on a landscaping job the last couple weeks, they have these big black rocks that remind me of those rounds, I call them moon rocks because I can lift one right up thats about 2-3' across lol.
How you liking the 2511 now.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 668625
> View attachment 668627
> Did some cutting at the farm the builders bought. Running a tank threw the 310 will make you realise a light 50cc saw is the way to go even in small wood.View attachment 668628
> Time to let the 7910 and @bear1998 ported 395 eat. Not much I won't take a shot at with the del saw but I found one.


You just have to have the right sub 50cc saw, the makita 4300 does a great job as does the ms241 and then the ms201/200.
@farmer steve wanted to know if your measuring those rounds  .


----------



## Logger nate

stillhunter said:


> I miss Idaho.My father brother and I flew to Idaho Falls in 95? Dad had bizzness in western WY. and Lewiston. Spent a day in WY. and back to the motel in Pocatella. Then we drove to twin falls and spent the night on our way to Riggins where we got a motel for 3 days. Dad went on to work @ Lewiston next morning and my brother and I went fishing on the Salmon river w a guide service, we put in @ Whitebird and went north. I think it was about March/April. My brother caught a 5' Sturgeon, the river was high and the Steelhead were not there. The next day dad returned and we fished again, I caught a 7+ Sturgeon. I did not want to go home after 5 days in ID. and told my brother to fly back home to N.C. and sell all my possessions, mail me a check, and tell my girlfriend to come on up to ID. if she wanted to. Ofcourse I had to go back home but I'll never forget the scenery and beauty of the state or the wildlife we saw on our trip, 5 Moose,hundreds or more of Elk and Mule deer. The residents were very friendly. Almost everywhere we stopped to eat or get gas etc. people noticed our southern drawl and asked where we were from, then wanted to know about life in N.C.; 4 times as we stopped for breakfast or diner, strangers joined us and insisted to pay our tabs as they sat w us and we talked about Idaho and N.C. over the meals. It reminded me how my town was when I was a kid. I hope to go back to Idaho/Wy./MT. etc and stay one day.


Wow that’s pretty cool. I grew up 11 miles north of Kamiah, been to Lewiston and Riggins a lot. Live in Cascade now, nice area but getting over ran with people now. I would like to see Wy. some time, Mt. is nice too.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> The winter of 95 or the summer of 95? Spend a winter in ID/WY and see if you want to go back.


Oh it’s not that bad....


Bars on front of blower are 12’


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Great pictures Nate.
> I been working on a landscaping job the last couple weeks, they have these big black rocks that remind me of those rounds, I call them moon rocks because I can lift one right up thats about 2-3' across lol.
> How you liking the 2511 now.


Thanks Brett. Lol yeah I’m sure you can.
Haven’t had the chance to run it for awhile but last time I did I liked it a lot. Need screen to cover my muffler mod before I run it more, pretty hot and dry now. Still wood like to try a smaller chain. Hotsaws101 has a good vid out now on one. What did you think of the 462?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Oh it’s not that bad....View attachment 668750
> View attachment 668753
> View attachment 668754
> Bars on front of blower are 12’


Great pictures (as always)


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Great pictures (as always)


Thanks Steve


----------



## svk

Well my birthday is coming up next month so was just dreaming what I might need. I looked up HB axes and they have really gotten expensive so nope.

Looking at a new bar or bars for my small Husky patterned saws and those prices sure have gone up. Pro-Lite bars are now the same price that PowerMatch bars were two years ago.....Looks like Forester will be on my list LOL. Unforunately Trilink does not have as many choices in Ko95 pattern as they do in A041 pattern.


----------



## stillhunter

Logger nate said:


> Wow that’s pretty cool. I grew up 11 miles north of Kamiah, been to Lewiston and Riggins a lot. Live in Cascade now, nice area but getting over ran with people now. I would like to see Wy. some time, Mt. is nice too.



I forgot to mention my brother and I walked to a bar a block away from the motel in Riggins 2 nights in a row and we could not buy a beer, they were all free or bought by the locals there. Ofcourse we had to buy a few rounds for the locals too as we talked,shot pool and danced w a tall, muscular cowgirl/Indian? who spun me around like I was the lady! and several other ladies. The bartender had moved there from Jacksonville N.C. 10 or more years before and recognized our speak as soon as we bellied up to the bar. I think her name was Cat, after we shut down the bar we went to her house for more fun and games. I tried to get her to go back to the motel and hop in the hot tub w me, but it was late and she apparently had a reputation to uphold in the town of about 400? .......I miss Idaho


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You just have to have the right sub 50cc saw, the makita 4300 does a great job as does the ms241 and then the ms201/200.
> @farmer steve wanted to know if your measuring those rounds  .


People measure there rounds . I just cut wood that stuff will all fit in my stove so it's good enough.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> People measure there
> rounds . I just cut wood that stuff will all fit in my stove so it's good enough.


----------



## cantoo

svk, I use my tractor to load everything in the bush. At home I stack logs in 3 different piles. Milling logs which are bigger 14" and up, character logs go in a pile. From 6" to 14" go in another pile. The 6" and smaller go in another pile which I sometimes cut up with my buzz saw or just cut them all at 48" to put into my OWB. I don't use any of this small stuff for 16" wood to sell, I only sell split wood, no "round branches". I have 2 log trailers to set up in the bush to save me sorting logs, one for small stuff and 1 for bigger stuff. Anything smaller than 4" or shorter than 13'4 gets trimmed and left in the bush. Sometimes for fun I'll take my Steiner and wagons and hand load the small stuff. That doesn't happen much, it will rot in time and is good for the bush. Old pic.


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Oh it’s not that bad....View attachment 668750
> View attachment 668753
> View attachment 668754
> Bars on front of blower are 12’


Nate...
Are those pictures taken near Valley county?? I was raised on a little farm between Emit & Middleton. My uncle & grandfather had a gypo logging operation out of Horseshoe Bend. I spent every second I could up there with them. Lots of good country up that way, loved the Yellow Pine, Big Creek area. Left Idaho in 1980 & only been back a few times since. Way too many people now. The winters did suck!!!


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


>


I'm overly crazy about having a nice strait stack. I have multiple methods for measuring, the old chalk and spencer logging tape and the Mingo marker which I like the most. Must be the Engineer in me that's driven crazy about that.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


>


You should join us tomorrow and take the 5200 or 044 for a spin.


----------



## James Miller

Something between 16-18 inch is what I shoot for. My FIL has been a machinist for 35 years he wants everything at 17. He doesnt mind cause he hasn't had to cut, split, or stack anything for about 3 years now.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Something between 16-18 inch is what I shoot for. My FIL has been a machinist for 35 years he wants everything at 17. He doesnt mind cause he hasn't had to cut, split, or stack anything for about 3 years now.


Is that 17" +/- 0.005", or is it 16-3/4 + a little bit?


----------



## Vtrombly

Lol .0005 is daily for me. I just like the stack to be nice and flush if I have look at it all summer and fall.


----------



## Logger nate

cornfused said:


> Nate...
> Are those pictures taken near Valley county?? I was raised on a little farm between Emit & Middleton. My uncle & grandfather had a gypo logging operation out of Horseshoe Bend. I spent every second I could up there with them. Lots of good country up that way, loved the Yellow Pine, Big Creek area. Left Idaho in 1980 & only been back a few times since. Way too many people now. The winters did suck!!!


Wow small world. That’s pretty cool. Yes sir valley county, blower and pickup next to snow pics are on road to snow bank mt radar site (west mt) about 5 or 6 miles outside of cascade where I live. Other pic is at top of tamarack ski hill (west mt area) between cascade and McCall. Going to yellow pine for work tomorrow. My firewood load pic earlier is at landmark between cascade and yellow pine.

Profile Gap between Yellow Pine and Big Creek last year. Quite the road, takes 2 hours to go 24 miles.
By Big Creek lodge
Big Creek air strip.

Middleton, horseshoe bend, Boise are all pretty much one now. Pretty crazy.


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Wow small world. That’s pretty cool. Yes sir valley county, blower and pickup next to snow pics are on road to snow bank mt radar site (west mt) about 5 or 6 miles outside of cascade where I live. Other pic is at top of tamarack ski hill (west mt area) between cascade and McCall. Going to yellow pine for work tomorrow. My firewood load pic earlier is at landmark between cascade and yellow pine.View attachment 668843
> View attachment 668844
> Profile Gap between Yellow Pine and Big Creek last year. Quite the road, takes 2 hours to go 24 miles.View attachment 668846
> By Big Creek lodgeView attachment 668847
> Big Creek air strip.


 Loved that area. Thanks for sharing your pictures...brings back some really great memories!!! Gotta get back up there sometime and catch some trout outta Johnson creek. Your right - small world.


----------



## MustangMike

Believe it or not, the most snow in the Nation is often recorded in Upstate NY. Your pics reminded me of my cousins telling me how they had to go out the upstairs windows because the snow drifted against the front of the house, covering the door.


----------



## KiwiBro

11.5m was the most snow I've seen on my favourite ski field here. Was a record season with some insanely big snow dumps. When it takes a day to dig your way out, and another 1.5 days to dig the rope tows out, it's pretty special. Some of the best times of my life so far were the weeks I wasted on that ski field.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> You should join us tomorrow and take the 5200 or 044 for a spin.


I wood like to but the market is keeping me busy. gonna be a hot one today so you guys make sure you have plenty of water. have fun and be safe.


----------



## Vtrombly

This was back in 2012 at my old house most snow in a season here. Beat the state record back to the 1800s over 4ft snowed every night. That is unheard of around here.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I wood like to but the market is keeping me busy. gonna be a hot one today so you guys make sure you have plenty of water. have fun and be safe.


Hoping to be cutting by 8 and done before the heat kicks up. Have a guy from work stopping for a truck load when we get off I need stuff gone so I can get to the rest of it easier. The maple is going to him and a friend as I'm being a wood snob at this spot and waiting for the oak and locust before I take any home.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Hoping to be cutting by 8 and done before the heat kicks up. Have a guy from work stopping for a truck load when we get off I need stuff gone so I can get to the rest of it easier. The maple is going to him and a friend as I'm being a wood snob at this spot and waiting for the oak and locust before I take any home.



i didn't think you were listening.


----------



## JustJeff

New York gets the snow in big dumps. Lake effect. Where I live the average is 9ft! Thankfully we usually get a melt or two or I’d need taller tires on my truck to see out the driveway...waaaay taller!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Keep reading about this lake effect thing, finally looked it up and learned something new.
No lake effect in my part of the world. We do have a water view or water glimpses effect .....on realestate prices.


----------



## svk

How’s this for a scrounge: Apple limb with apples!


----------



## JustJeff

That’s even better than oak with acorns!


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow Nate, lovely!


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> That’s a good idea and I have done that before especially when they are too big to pick up, lol.View attachment 668676
> View attachment 668675
> But these small ones are actually easier to pickup and gently set them in the bed than try to roll, that and I’m trying not to scratch or dent my tailgate. The woes of having a pickup that’s too nice to haul wood in...



It isn't too bad. I bought my current one (89 F150) right out of the paint shed used, cherry all the way through. Only took me one season to turn it into a respectable wood hauler.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Wow small world. That’s pretty cool. Yes sir valley county, blower and pickup next to snow pics are on road to snow bank mt radar site (west mt) about 5 or 6 miles outside of cascade where I live. Other pic is at top of tamarack ski hill (west mt area) between cascade and McCall. Going to yellow pine for work tomorrow. My firewood load pic earlier is at landmark between cascade and yellow pine.View attachment 668843
> View attachment 668844
> Profile Gap between Yellow Pine and Big Creek last year. Quite the road, takes 2 hours to go 24 miles.View attachment 668846
> By Big Creek lodgeView attachment 668847
> Big Creek air strip.
> 
> Middleton, horseshoe bend, Boise are all pretty much one now. Pretty crazy.



Last time I was down that way was 1971 - route was still pretty much a goat trail but it was far improved fom my first trip in 1957. Beautiful country and I have been planning a 'nostalgia trip" down for the past 10 years.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Forklifts and battery powered impact wrenches are WAY faster than jacks and lugwrenches


----------



## JustJeff

My wife took the truck today, now I see why. Yard of topsoil had it settled a bit but not as much as a box full of sugar maple!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett. Lol yeah I’m sure you can.
> Haven’t had the chance to run it for awhile but last time I did I liked it a lot. Need screen to cover my muffler mod before I run it more, pretty hot and dry now. Still wood like to try a smaller chain. Hotsaws101 has a good vid out now on one. What did you think of the 462?


I still haven't ran a 2511 in wood, but I'm looking forward to it, I like the baby saws and it's as baby as they get.
I didn't run it, but it was surely light.
Not sure if I posted this picture, but I was impressed by the weight.
I'm gonna need one to run a 20/24 and a 572 to run the 28/32.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> People measure there rounds . I just cut wood that stuff will all fit in my stove so it's good enough.


There you go, thats what I say too.
Some of the stuff I cut when I first started cutting didn't fit so well though .



farmer steve said:


>


----------



## James Miller

A little 395 action.


----------



## MustangMike

Used my MS 710 (King Kong) and 36" bar to make some Tulip logs ready for milling. Went through it like nothing!


----------



## James Miller

What is a 710? Never seen one.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> What is a 710? Never seen one.



It's a @MustangMike one-of-a-kind mutant 660 special.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Used my MS 710 (King Kong) and 36" bar to make some Tulip logs ready for milling. Went through it like nothing!



Looks like a nice log. What are you going to do with the milled bits?


----------



## rarefish383

When we were at the PA GTG, James ran one of my Super 1050's. I think the first thing he said was, "Needs more Bar". So, last week, undee70ss hooked me up with a 45" roller nose. I stuck it on a C72 for the photo op, but it will wind up on a 1050. Now, I don't have to worry about limbs smacking me in the face while mowing, and I don't have to wear myself out on the pole saw. I can just reach up and elevate everything up to about 10 feet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

We had a conversation about auto diff lockers a month or so ago...can anybody post what brand type of lockers those were?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like a nice log. What are you going to do with the milled bits?


Build a bench like this one. It was quite pretty when first built, with a lot of yellow and green running through it. That Homelite 7-29 went on walkabout, and lives in Australia now.


----------



## LondonNeil

Looks like I'll be phoning the credit card provider later... Seems no refund has appeared for the non supplied Makita. #### me, I'm amazed retailers think they can delay refunds. I hope the card provider sorts it.... That's what credit cards are supposed to be good at after all.... Consumer credit laws giving the consumer protection. Very disappointing to have to get them involved though.


----------



## MustangMike

I call my Big Bore 660 a 710, it was done by Dr Al and has a Husky piston in it.

I generally mill stuff 7.5' long and 2 1/8" thick, so it is good for work benches, picnic tables, benches, etc.

With the Oak and Hickory, you don't want to handle anything larger. I figure this stuff should be easier to work with.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Looks like I'll be phoning the credit card provider later... Seems no refund has appeared for the non supplied Makita. #### me, I'm amazed retailers think they can delay refunds. I hope the card provider sorts it.... That's what credit cards are supposed to be good at after all.... Consumer credit laws giving the consumer protection. Very disappointing to have to get them involved though.


That always frustrated me. A charge leaves your account the second it’s approved but a refund takes several days....


----------



## al-k

It's hot today but had to try to do something.


----------



## rd35

So, the other day a friend I work with tells me he has a few ash trees that have died (ash borers) and he wants to know if I would be interested in them for firewood. So, I'm thinking 'hey why not....just stop by after work, drop'em, cut'em up, load'em in the truck bed and head for home in time for dinner. Then he tells me I need to stop in so he can show me where they are and so I can plan on how to get them cut and loaded. Okay, I guess, not sure its necessary, but okay. So, I run over to his house after work and he takes me out into the middle of a freshly mowed field. And what he shows me is quite amazing. Three very tall straight dead ash trees (still got a few green leaves here and there but 95% dead) that average about 36" diameter at the base and about 60-70 feet tall. WOW! So, there stands my entire winters wood supply.....out in an open flat field, no trees to snag, no power lines, no brush thickets....just wide open field. I can drive my truck and dump trailer right up to them. Then he tells me he will help me by bringing his crawler over to help me load it and he will burn all the brush later on. 
I just may go buy a lottery ticket too!!!!


----------



## Philbert

rd35 said:


> . . . has a few ash trees that have died (ash borers) and he wants to know if I would be interested in them for firewood.


Make sure that you can legally transport them. EAB restrictions / quarantines in some areas.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> That always frustrated me. A charge leaves your account the second it’s approved but a refund takes several days....



ok tbf it seems i have been refunded in full, I had to chase them and it took a few days but I was worried this morning when my direct debit went to clear my credit card balance and i noticed it went in full, I was expecting it to be much less as the refunds should have already been applied. After 45 minutes to get through to the card provider (online banking....love it ) they confirmed the refunds had appeared but would go on next months statement. Pff. At least i have had the refunds.....I'm just ot so flush in the bank account as i expected! Still enough to pay for the 365 in a few days time though


----------



## Cody

rd35 said:


> So, the other day a friend I work with tells me he has a few ash trees that have died (ash borers) and he wants to know if I would be interested in them for firewood. So, I'm thinking 'hey why not....just stop by after work, drop'em, cut'em up, load'em in the truck bed and head for home in time for dinner. Then he tells me I need to stop in so he can show me where they are and so I can plan on how to get them cut and loaded. Okay, I guess, not sure its necessary, but okay. So, I run over to his house after work and he takes me out into the middle of a freshly mowed field. And what he shows me is quite amazing. Three very tall straight dead ash trees (still got a few green leaves here and there but 95% dead) that average about 36" diameter at the base and about 60-70 feet tall. WOW! So, there stands my entire winters wood supply.....out in an open flat field, no trees to snag, no power lines, no brush thickets....just wide open field. I can drive my truck and dump trailer right up to them. Then he tells me he will help me by bringing his crawler over to help me load it and he will burn all the brush later on.
> I just may go buy a lottery ticket too!!!!



That does deserve a "you suck." Not really though, that's awesome. I hate cleaning up dead ash trees though, tons of little sticks. 



Philbert said:


> Make sure that you can legally transport them. Restrictions / quarantines in some areas.
> 
> Philbert



Here you can move them within the counties, but to move them outside of the county you need essentially, a certificate of origin. I don't think they really care, but it's a pain in the ass to obtain, and the fine makes it not worth it almost.


----------



## turnkey4099

rd35 said:


> So, the other day a friend I work with tells me he has a few ash trees that have died (ash borers) and he wants to know if I would be interested in them for firewood. So, I'm thinking 'hey why not....just stop by after work, drop'em, cut'em up, load'em in the truck bed and head for home in time for dinner. Then he tells me I need to stop in so he can show me where they are and so I can plan on how to get them cut and loaded. Okay, I guess, not sure its necessary, but okay. So, I run over to his house after work and he takes me out into the middle of a freshly mowed field. And what he shows me is quite amazing. Three very tall straight dead ash trees (still got a few green leaves here and there but 95% dead) that average about 36" diameter at the base and about 60-70 feet tall. WOW! So, there stands my entire winters wood supply.....out in an open flat field, no trees to snag, no power lines, no brush thickets....just wide open field. I can drive my truck and dump trailer right up to them. Then he tells me he will help me by bringing his crawler over to help me load it and he will burn all the brush later on.
> I just may go buy a lottery ticket too!!!!



I think you won the "you suck" award for the year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rd35 said:


> So, the other day a friend I work with tells me he has a few ash trees that have died (ash borers) and he wants to know if I would be interested in them for firewood. So, I'm thinking 'hey why not....just stop by after work, drop'em, cut'em up, load'em in the truck bed and head for home in time for dinner. Then he tells me I need to stop in so he can show me where they are and so I can plan on how to get them cut and loaded. Okay, I guess, not sure its necessary, but okay. So, I run over to his house after work and he takes me out into the middle of a freshly mowed field. And what he shows me is quite amazing. Three very tall straight dead ash trees (still got a few green leaves here and there but 95% dead) that average about 36" diameter at the base and about 60-70 feet tall. WOW! So, there stands my entire winters wood supply.....out in an open flat field, no trees to snag, no power lines, no brush thickets....just wide open field. I can drive my truck and dump trailer right up to them. Then he tells me he will help me by bringing his crawler over to help me load it and he will burn all the brush later on.
> I just may go buy a lottery ticket too!!!!


WIN!


----------



## JustJeff

Pull out the junkyard homelite tonight and scrounged up these dead rose of sharon limbs out of the wife’s garden. The saw performed adequately for the task.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> Here you can move them within the counties, but to move them outside of the county you need essentially, a certificate of origin.


Across county lines is illegal here also but nobody really pays attention. The AEB are gone from the tree once the tree is dead anyway. I have cut years worth of ash and never seen a single EAB. Black Locust borers on the other hand I have seen a ton of.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I think you won the "you suck" award for the year.


Delivered to my yard. For free. I didn't have to cut it down, limb it, clean up anything or haul it.


----------



## svk

Unlimited movement here. But if you bring any species of wood into an ash quarantine area it cannot leave the quarantine.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Unlimited movement here.


???????

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/eabquarantine.aspx



woodchip rookie said:


> The AEB are gone from the tree once the tree is dead anyway.


'Dead' or 'seasoned'?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 669157
> Pull out the junkyard homelite tonight and scrounged up these dead rose of sharon limbs out of the wife’s garden. The saw performed adequately for the task.


For a second I thought I was on craigslist looking at a free wood ad .


----------



## MustangMike

Cut down a fairly large, dead, Sugar Maple today (over 30"). Ran several different saws, including the MS 710 w/36" bar, CFB Hybrid with 28" bar and a coupe of Asian saws with 20" bars.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> ???????
> 
> http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/eabquarantine.aspx
> 
> 
> 'Dead' or 'seasoned'?
> 
> Philbert


????? ?

You’ll have to translate all of the whearasses lol. 

My understanding is you can move wood from outside the quarantine to pretty much anywhere you want. But once it’s in a quarantine area it doesn’t leave.


----------



## rd35

Philbert said:


> Make sure that you can legally transport them. EAB restrictions / quarantines in some areas.
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, thanks for bringing this up as I had not considered it. So, just checked....Indiana lifted the quarantine restrictions within the state in 2016 since EAB had been detected in all 92 counties thereby making the quarantine pointless! 



woodchip rookie said:


> Delivered to my yard. For free. I didn't have to cut it down, limb it, clean up anything or haul it.


You win!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> 'Dead' or 'seasoned'?
> 
> Philbert


Dead. Wood doesn't really season standing. We all know that.


----------



## panolo

For some reason the state is always asking to set traps in my yard. At one time or another I have had up to 4 traps where they are trying to catch EAB's, Gypsy moth's, etc. They never catch crap but I appreciate the efforts. 

I love ash and I love birch. Usually straight as an arrow, dries fast, and splits easily. Don't get a ton of either but I hop on it when I can.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ash is some of the best smellin stuff there is....


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My understanding is you can move wood from outside the quarantine to pretty much anywhere you want. But once it’s in a quarantine area it doesn’t leave.


That's different than '_unlimited movement_'.
You have to know where the quarantine areas are, including any that you travel through.
Certified, kiln dried wood is an exception.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's different than '_unlimited movement_'.
> You have to know where the quarantine areas are, including any that you travel through.
> Certified, kiln dried wood is an exception.
> 
> Philbert


Yes, unlimited within the state, outside the quarantine. 

Doesn’t really matter. 

I cringe when I see firewood rolling north on I-35 in someone’s utility trailer though as it was probably cut in the TC quarantine.


----------



## svk

Trilink products are 15% off this week at L and M. I picked up a couple chisel chains. And grabbed a large mount Stihl bar for my FIL as a thank you for cat sitting and running car parts for me the other day. 

16” RSN bar after discount was $19 bucks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Yes, unlimited within the state, outside the quarantine.
> 
> Doesn’t really matter.
> 
> I cringe when I see firewood rolling north on I-35 in someone’s utility trailer though as it was probably cut in the TC quarantine.


EAB are flying bugs. They have moved just fine without people moving any wood. What does the gubmit think they are preventing by not not letting this piece of ash go across a county line? EAB has spread from GA to MI. Nobody went to GA from MI to get firewood.


----------



## svk

Understand and agree. Although hauling infected firewood can speed the spread. 

There are a lot of people from Minneapolis (200 miles away) and Duluth (100 miles away) who own cabins up by where I live. Both are quarantine areas. If they haul infected wood up here it could potentially speed the spread by several years. 

On a separate note we are near the south end of more extreme winter cold weather which may permanently stop the northbound spread as the larva cannot endure greater than -40 f temps.


----------



## JustJeff

We have some borer here, south of here has it bad so it’s going to get worse. Lots of Dutch elm as well. Dead elm in every fencerow. I have a couple decent dead standing elm waiting for when it cools down. Plus a multi trunk twisted monster ash. Not that huge but taking it down is going to be like playing jenga.


----------



## husqvarna257

Gypsy moths were bad again this year. Not as bad as last year but lots of trees defoliated for the second year, not sure if they can come back but our land was ok. Splitting the scrounge and filling our 10' - 20' shed. Almost all oak, the moisture starts at 38% but stuff a month old is 22% according to the meter. Still more wood to grab from the scrounge but I told my neighbor I had to cut and split the stuff I had 1st. He is all good on that. Wasps still try to build a nset in the cover for my splitter engine, I had one burn out a few weeks ago while splitting and today a few came back Not sure where they are but I didn't split for 2 weeks. They build em I burn them!


----------



## Cowboy254

husqvarna257 said:


> Gypsy moths were bad again this year. Not as bad as last year but lots of trees defoliated for the second year, not sure if they can come back but our land was ok. Splitting the scrounge and filling our 10' - 20' shed. Almost all oak, the moisture starts at 38% but stuff a month old is 22% according to the meter. Still more wood to grab from the scrounge but I told my neighbor I had to cut and split the stuff I had 1st. He is all good on that. Wasps still try to build a nset in the cover for my splitter engine, I had one burn out a few weeks ago while splitting and today a few came back Not sure where they are but I didn't split for 2 weeks. They build em I burn them!View attachment 669396
> View attachment 669397



Nice work. What's the stacking arrangement you're using there? Sorta looks like you're cribbing the whole lot from you second pic. Or is it crib around the edges and loose toss into the middle?


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> We have some borer here, south of here has it bad so it’s going to get worse. Lots of Dutch elm as well. Dead elm in every fencerow. I have a couple decent dead standing elm waiting for when it cools down. Plus a multi trunk twisted monster ash. Not that huge but taking it down is going to be like playing jenga.



I haven't seen any EAB yet in our area. MPLS area has some I guess. I am over an hour west. Although we have plenty of elm disease. I have 4 or 5 of them that need to come down. Can pretty much hit up any farmer around and cut on the field rows that are full of it. I usually wait until they are barkless as you get morels that grow under 'em but you can't wait to long or it gets soft.


----------



## LondonNeil

38% green and 22 after a month? Your meter needs new batteries


----------



## LondonNeil

33:1! Do husky not use modern bearings? 33:1...jeez. I don't want 2 cans of mix around... Takes me ages to use one can. I can either accept frequent cleaning of the spark arrestor on the stihl, or add a few ml to the tank on the 365 every refuel.... Or find someone to give ~700ml (pint and a half) of stihl green, and go buy the husky oil that allows 50:1.
Pfffff.


----------



## svk

32:1 is recommended for ported saws, older saws, and ones in heavy service ie milling. 

I run 40:1 in everything. The only piece of power equipment I’ve ever burned up was that little Poulan that was old and cutting way more tree than it should have been.


----------



## LondonNeil

And for stock 365, 372, 5 series saws too, unless it's husky oil.

in the manual page 17

Mixing ratio
1:50 (2%) with HUSQVARNA two-stroke oil.
1:33 (3%) with oils class JASO FB or ISO EGB formulated
for air-cooled, two-stroke engines


----------



## Vtrombly

I've used 32:1 for years now never had spark arrestors clog up. I go though about 2 gallons of mix a week. But I'm cutting for hours at a time if your frequently starting and shutting down or cutting for short periods of time your going to carbon up I don't care what mix you run.


----------



## James Miller

I run 40:1 in everything even the ported saw. If the tunes right it won't carbon up the spark screen. Every manufacturer recommends 50:1 with there own oil and more with others so you keep buying there oil. Run the oil you have at whatever you normally mix at the saw will be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I run 40:1 in everything even the ported saw. If the tunes right it won't carbon up the spark screen. Every manufacturer recommends 50:1 with there own oil and more with others so you keep buying there oil. Run the oil you have at whatever you normally mix at the saw will be fine.


Didn’t know you spoke a foreign language, what’s a spark screen?


----------



## cantoo

Just jeff, Our ash here are really dying out quickly. I have complete trees in the bush with no leaves on at all, some are big trees too 24" dia. The smaller stuff has large upper sections with no leaves on them. I also see it real bad while moving logs, large picks of bark are falling off and are full of tracks. I've never seen a borer but I don't look either. Well over half the bush has easily visible leaf loss. lots of wood peckers action on the ash too. I'm cutting it down as fast as I can. The bush is likely around 1/3 ash so lots to go yet. Next time I'm back I'll take some better pics.


----------



## JustJeff

It’s bad down there. When I go to London (my home town) it’s sad seeing all the dead trees in the bush. It’s here too just hasn’t hit as hard yet. Loggers are cutting every ash, back in late winter , guys on the peninsula were actually discounting loads of logs to get rid of them.


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> I run 40:1 in everything even the ported saw. If the tunes right it won't carbon up the spark screen. Every manufacturer recommends 50:1 with there own oil and more with others so you keep buying there oil. Run the oil you have at whatever you normally mix at the saw will be fine.


I've just read of a brand new 365, sold with a free one shot bottle of stihl green, seized in a few tanks. That is how I picked this up.




Dahmer said:


> Didn’t know you spoke a foreign language, what’s a spark screen?


Ah but, ms180, simple OEM carb, no hi screw. Remove the screen and it will run lean.


----------



## LondonNeil

Since I don't use much mix, to use it reasonably quickly I only mix 1/2 gallon at a time. Since that's not much and a small short on oil would make a big difference, and I'm a cautious sort, I mix at 42:1. The stihl seems fine, but this reminds me I ought to check the screen.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Didn’t know you spoke a foreign language, what’s a spark screen?


I've run the ported 590 with and with out the screen. There was no noticeable difference in performance. I did start a fire in a big cut once so the screen stays in. Only saw I don't run a screen on is the 355t. 



LondonNeil said:


> I've just read of a brand new 365, sold with a free one shot bottle of stihl green, seized in a few tanks. That is how I picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but, ms180, simple OEM carb, no hi screw. Remove the screen and it will run lean.


Saws don't care what oil is in the mix. I won't run stihl mix because it makes the exhaust smell like burnt plastic and gives me headaches. Iv got the 7910 now but it could have been a 365/372 and it would have run on the same 40:1 echo mix as everything else and lived a long happy life.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Since I don't use much mix, to use it reasonably quickly I only mix 1/2 gallon at a time. Since that's not much and a small short on oil would make a big difference, and I'm a cautious sort, I mix at 42:1. The stihl seems fine, but this reminds me I ought to check the screen.


1/2 gallon will fill up one 1050 and half of C72.


----------



## JustJeff

I use Stihl or Husqvarna oil depending on which dealer I’m closer to when I need oil. I feel a quality oil is called for in an engine that turns 13000 rpm. Just as much or more importantly, quality fuel. I run premium non ethanol in all my small engines. I mix at 50:1


----------



## panolo

Yamalube at 40:1 here. In whatever version I have. No difference in the watercraft vs outboard. Got a few cases when they rebadged the bottles and blew it out. Burns very clean. But I am also a paranoid guy and I run clean fuel with stabilizer in every can. Whether it be the weed whip or a saw I haven't seized a two toker yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I use Stihl or Husqvarna oil depending on which dealer I’m closer to when I need oil. I feel a quality oil is called for in an engine that turns 13000 rpm. Just as much or more importantly, quality fuel. I run premium non ethanol in all my small engines. I mix at 50:1


Ya. Ethenol free 90+ octane premix. My saws have never seen ethenol.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I've just read of a brand new 365, sold with a free one shot bottle of stihl green, seized in a few tanks. That is how I picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but, ms180, simple OEM carb, no hi screw. Remove the screen and it will run lean.


Neil, no disrespect, I know you are passing on info you read. But, I've been running saws for just about 50 years. From the straight 30 oil days to Stihl synthetic. I cooked one saw, and it was my fault. It had a screw stripped in the top of the carb and was sucking air, and I kept running it. Then I had an XL700 I got on ebay and the PO had been running it on ether. Neither actually seized, but the rings melted into the pistons. So, when I hear of a brand new saw melt down, I wonder if we are getting the whole story. A while back someone came on hear ranting how the dealer would not honor the warranty on his saw because of driver error. He swore up and down that he had used nothing but the oil mix that came with the saw. After many people telling him his story didn't add up, he finally said he ran out of mix and figured one tank of straight gas wouldn't hurt. I take care of my equipment, but I DO NOT take it easy on them. I'm not a builder or racer, virtually all of my saws are set/tuned as they were at the factory. I have no problem throwing my 40+ year old Super 1050 on the mill with Stihl 50:1, Homelite called for 32:1, and running it for 8-10 minutes at WOT, and it shows no sign if tiring out.The chain is sharp, and I don't put my 230 pounds on it. It must have many billions of RPM's on it. I just wonder what people do to kill new saws?


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Ya. Ethenol free 90+ octane premix. My saws have never seen ethenol.


Unfortunately, I don't know of a source of E-free fuel here in MD. I can get it in WV, and I used to get 5 gallons every time I went up, but I didn't like switching back and forth, so now I stick with the same fuel I get at home. It never really has a chance to get stale, I go through about 5 gallons a month, and mix mine in 5 gallon batches.


----------



## MustangMike

I use AMSOIL Saber at 40:1 with Hi Test (93 oct) fuel and I've ripped down engines and can tell you it oils well. Even had a builder comment on the oil in one of my engines he ripped down, so it works so I keep using it.


----------



## panolo

Used to see it all the time with powersports. Guys running things 100-1 like the bottle says or guys that mixed there tanks heavy but when you dumped the carb into a ratio rite the fuel was clear so they knew they straight gassed it but tried to trick us for warranty purposes. Most newer equip burn down is oil/fuel related and ingestion. Crazy what happens when you introduce dust, dirt, chips, etc through an intake into a combustion chamber.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

How did the scrounging thread turn into an oil thread?


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know of a source of E-free fuel here in MD. I can get it in WV, and I used to get 5 gallons every time I went up, but I didn't like switching back and forth, so now I stick with the same fuel I get at home. It never really has a chance to get stale, I go through about 5 gallons a month, and mix mine in 5 gallon batches.


Iv never had an ethanol related problem and the 011 and ms250 used to sit with fuel in the tanks for 6-8 months at a time. Iv learned a lot since joining the forum. Now if my mix makes it 30 days it goes in the car and I make new.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> How did the scrounging thread turn into an oil thread?


Theres always room for another oil thread right .


----------



## Philbert

Scrounging for new topics to divert this straight-and-narrow thread.

Soon we will be back to '_favorite gun to use when shooting a moose stealing your F150 . . ._ '

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks guys. I'm being a worrywort. I'll use my current oil up, likely at 32:1 though. And clean the spark arrestor if it needs it.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks guys. I'm being a worrywort. I'll use my current oil up, likely at 32:1 though. And clean the spark arrestor if it needs it.


Yes you are!.
I've got a shindaiwa trimmer and a redmax backpack blower, used 50:1 for 10 years, now use 40:1(5yrs) because I run a bunch of ported saws. I should do a video with me cold starting them, the trimmer starts the second or third pull and the trimmer starts on the first . I've done nothing to these two pieces of equipment except changed out the filters and lines and the recoil on the backpack blower twice because water gets in it when it's sitting outside on my trailer.
Oh most of the fuel that's been ran through them has been ethanol fuel too . 
The biggest issues I have seen on small equipment/ kids dirtbikes and such is from them just sitting whether it's with ethanol or e free. When I have a choice that is reasonable to my situation I still buy ethanol free because it is better fuel and will last longer and you will have less problems.
Keep oil in them at 50:1 or better and a stock saw will run for a long time, run it with 50:none and they will run for a half a tank or so(depending on your previous ratio ), but not without restarting them a lot .
Scrounge on guys.


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> We have some borer here, south of here has it bad so it’s going to get worse. Lots of Dutch elm as well. Dead elm in every fencerow. I have a couple decent dead standing elm waiting for when it cools down. Plus a multi trunk twisted monster ash. Not that huge but taking it down is going to be like playing jenga.



Talked to my dad yesterday afternoon and he told me that a guy claims EAB is on his place that's only a few miles south of here. One of the places that I trimmed some trees up is right between us, and he's got over half a dozen Ash trees near his house that he wants to keep. I've mentioned it before too but the town I bank in is probably half ash trees, and it's only 4-5 miles away through the air. DNR has said it's been in this county for well over a year so maybe it's starting to spread more, don't know for sure. 



svk said:


> 32:1 is recommended for ported saws, older saws, and ones in heavy service ie milling.
> 
> I run 40:1 in everything. The only piece of power equipment I’ve ever burned up was that little Poulan that was old and cutting way more tree than it should have been.



Quality synthetic oil I run 40-44:1, I suppose if I were using the cheapest 2 stroke oil I could find I'd maybe run more but then it just gums up the muff more IMO. I popped the muffler off my 661 and it had been at least a month since I used it, ran the piston up and down and noticed plenty of oil on the piston skirt as it moved up the first time. I'm definitely not going to worry that I'm not using enough at 40:1 in that saw after that visual. 



panolo said:


> Yamalube at 40:1 here. In whatever version I have. No difference in the watercraft vs outboard. Got a few cases when they rebadged the bottles and blew it out. Burns very clean. But I am also a paranoid guy and I run clean fuel with stabilizer in every can. Whether it be the weed whip or a saw I haven't seized a two toker yet.





woodchip rookie said:


> Ya. Ethenol free 90+ octane premix. My saws have never seen ethenol.



Same here, if I run pump gas it's an oz of seafoam per gallon, otherwise I try to grab a gallon of VP's straight SEF. Saws start much easier with canned fuel IMO. 



Bobby Kirbos said:


> How did the scrounging thread turn into an oil thread?



Well, I was posting pictures of Acorn squash from the garden a few pages ago. I've got a list of trees I'm going the scrounge this fall that I could share but otherwise it's the "offseason" for me.


----------



## JustJeff

When I was picking up the junkyard homelite, I also spied a piece of 4x4 angle. So I scrounged it too. Made for a nice trailer, trailer hitch. Now I won’t have to make two trips to bring my boat!


----------



## James Miller

My scrounging picks up in September. 3 big oaks on the list already just waiting on the call. Then God knows how much will come off the farm the maple was at. Theres a lot of trees to come down over there yet.


----------



## husqvarna257

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice work. What's the stacking arrangement you're using there? Sorta looks like you're cribbing the whole lot from you second pic. Or is it crib around the edges and loose toss into the middle?



My wife stacks it all. So it is all a neat precise stack up to 6' or so. She couldn't take my random tossing in of wood so she does it for the exercise and time spent outdoors The only tossing of fire wood is over 6', that is the weird twisted wood or the two or three way tops that shear apart rather than splitting. That is all overnight logs for the OWB. Had my boss standing behind me today as I cut, must have been cutting to slow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know of a source of E-free fuel here in MD.


I dont buy E-free gas at the pump. VP fuels in gallon jugs 90+ octane ethenol-free 50:1 premix. TSC, Rural King and other places all have that. It's $3 cheaper than the Husky premix stuff per quart.


----------



## stillhunter

My brother brought his new/used splitter to my house today and we split the wild cherry in a 1/2 hour, It is apparently a 2008 NorthStar. The splitter needs a few modifications but it functions perfectly. You can see we work in a climate controlled work space! and the fan also blows the mosquitoes away.We parked the splitter beside my woodpile and took turns, putting the split pieces right on the stack as soon as they were split, it was very quick and easy.


----------



## Jeffkrib

husqvarna257 said:


> My wife stacks it all. So it is all a neat precise stack up to 6' or so. She couldn't take my random tossing in of wood so she does it for the exercise and time spent outdoors The only tossing of fire wood is over 6', that is the weird twisted wood or the two or three way tops that shear apart rather than splitting. That is all overnight logs for the OWB. Had my boss standing behind me today as I cut, must have been cutting to slow.View attachment 669555


Husq257,
You’ve just invented an excellent way of checking for chain sharpness, just buy a wet black dog and get it sit behind you while cutting. The black contrast will show up your chips. This may end up being the gold standard in chain sharpness testing .


----------



## MustangMike

Jim, the 2 cycle mix has stabilizer in it, so you are good at least 3 mos. I never empty or start my saws in tax season (2.5 mos) and they are all fine at the end of it.


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know of a source of E-free fuel here in MD. I can get it in WV, and I used to get 5 gallons every time I went up, but I didn't like switching back and forth, so now I stick with the same fuel I get at home. It never really has a chance to get stale, I go through about 5 gallons a month, and mix mine in 5 gallon batches.




You might try looking here: https://www.pure-gas.org/
They claim to have a complete list.


----------



## woodchip rookie

He said "climate controlled"


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Jim, the 2 cycle mix has stabilizer in it, so you are good at least 3 mos. I never empty or start my saws in tax season (2.5 mos) and they are all fine at the end of it.


On that note, as long as your saws aren’t setting on the floor (or the ground), gas will last a long time. Seems the old mag case saws really like to pick up moisture in the gas if left in a damp building or the cement floor.


----------



## svk

High school classmate asked me for a half a truckload of wood for her firepit. I made sure it’s more than half full. 





Beautiful sunsets lately with the western forest fire smoke in the atmosphere


----------



## Deleted member 149229

That’s one heck of a laser pointer.


----------



## cantoo

I cut down a big tri sister ash at my BIL's this morning. Took my 440, 460 and the new 261. 460 wouldn't start, got the 440 started and headed over to the tree to get started, saw stalled and just wouldn't start again. My buddy grabbed his 460 and on the 2nd pull he pulled the rip cord in half. BIL went to get his 360, by this time I'm getting pissed and grab the 261 and headed into the 1st limb. Had to cut a big notch in it (26" dia) just so the 261 with 18" bar could get thru it. Dropped it like nothing. Buddy started cutting up the limbs with his Echo and my BIL loaded the bigger logs with his tractor and hauled them to his place to cut up later. The 261 ended up doing all the big cutting and had no problem. Got home and the damn saw started right up so I headed back to my log pile and spent an hour blocking up 32" rounds for my OWB. No pictures of the big ash but a few of my rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Lot of good wood. If all that wood was from that single tree it was a monster.


----------



## cantoo

Dahmer, none of that wood is from the ash at my BIL, this is all from where I cut at home. He did get a lot of wood from the tri sisters though, forgot to take pictures of it all.


----------



## svk

Finally got this saw together to give to my uncle. Long story short I had parts saws from @chipper1 and @muddstopper that I combined. Was almost ready to go in February then I lost the muffler. Finally gave up and ordered a Chinese muffler which arrived yesterday.

New parts: carb boot, impulse grommet, chain, muffler. 

Everything else was salvaged from three dead saws and a box of spare parts from Bill. Bar came off of that 5020 Poulan I picked up the other day.


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> I cut down a big tri sister ash at my BIL's this morning. Took my 440, 460 and the new 261. 460 wouldn't start, got the 440 started and headed over to the tree to get started, saw stalled and just wouldn't start again. My buddy grabbed his 460 and on the 2nd pull he pulled the rip cord in half. BIL went to get his 360, by this time I'm getting pissed and grab the 261 and headed into the 1st limb. Had to cut a big notch in it (26" dia) just so the 261 with 18" bar could get thru it. Dropped it like nothing. Buddy started cutting up the limbs with his Echo and my BIL loaded the bigger logs with his tractor and hauled them to his place to cut up later. The 261 ended up doing all the big cutting and had no problem. Got home and the damn saw started right up so I headed back to my log pile and spent an hour blocking up 32" rounds for my OWB. No pictures of the big ash but a few of my rounds.
> View attachment 669670
> View attachment 669673
> View attachment 669676
> View attachment 669677



You need to borrow Mike's eyeballs so you don't have to use the marking paint.


----------



## farmer steve

my wifes friend works for NPS in WV. she posted this on Facebook the other day.


----------



## al-k

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 669520
> View attachment 669518
> View attachment 669519
> When I was picking up the junkyard homelite, I also spied a piece of 4x4 angle. So I scrounged it too. Made for a nice trailer, trailer hitch. Now I won’t have to make two trips to bring my boat!


I used to tow a air compressor and concrete pump like that, try backing that up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Finally got this saw together to give to my uncle. Long story short I had parts saws from @chipper1 and @muddstopper that I combined. Was almost ready to go in February then I lost the muffler. Finally gave up and ordered a Chinese muffler which arrived yesterday.
> 
> New parts: carb boot, impulse grommet, chain.
> 
> Everything else was salvaged from three dead saws and a box of spare parts from Bill. Bar came off of that 5020 Poulan I picked up the other day.
> 
> View attachment 669688


That's great Steve, looks good, hows it run.


svk said:


> On that note, as long as your saws aren’t setting on the floor (or the ground), gas will last a long time. Seems the old mag case saws really like to pick up moisture in the gas if left in a damp building or the cement floor.


Not sure about that one, maybe it's because mine are "newer mag saws" their okay lol. I do try to keep the nicer ones on cardboard, but the basement is pretty moist, the dehumidifier runs 24-7 except when I don't dump it. 
Just picked up another Honda TRX90 yesterday that I will be cleaning the carb on, it takes a good 5 minutes of running it before you can shut the choke off, then it still has a low idle, not sure how many of these carbs I've cleaned, but it's quite a few .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's great Steve, looks good, hows it run.
> 
> Not sure about that one, maybe it's because mine are "newer mag saws" their okay lol. I do try to keep the nicer ones on cardboard, but the basement is pretty moist, the dehumidifier runs 24-7 except when I don't dump it.
> Just picked up another Honda TRX90 yesterday that I will be cleaning the carb on, it takes a good 5 minutes of running it before you can shut the choke off, then it still has a low idle, not sure how many of these carbs I've cleaned, but it's quite a few .


I don’t notice the problem with the newer saws....maybe the breather vents are better?

The fuel in my older Jonsered will go stale within two months if it’s left on the floor. We used to store it under the bench in the sauna dressing room while we were gone (before we built a storage shed). Lots of humidity in there and the gas would be crap very quickly. I now put it up on the shelf in the shed and you can leave it full of gas for a year and it’s still fresh. 

It might be a chemical reaction with the old unpainted mag tanks though? I don’t know how to quantify it but it’s definitely real.


----------



## svk

I’ll let you know how it runs. Being the p + c are both cleaned up from other dead saws it’s a bit of a test for me too. 

Squish with base gasket delete was .035.


----------



## svk

Just sitting in the screen tent enjoying some good covfefe. Eyeing up some future firewood. The two big crooked aspen in the center rear need to go eventually. Both are 24” plus diameter and could hit my sauna building (just off the right side of the photo) if the wind is wrong. The one on the right is full of core rot and both have a good collection of conks on the trunk.


----------



## svk

Yeah I know I need to mow!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats beyond mowing. You need a forestry clearing saw.


----------



## svk

It’s just grass with a few root suckers. Need to get those root suckers before the stalks turn woody though. Don’t need punji sticks in my yard lol. 

Here’s one of those aspen


----------



## woodchip rookie

Right next to some baby spruce


----------



## svk

Spruces inferior cousin, the balsam fir!


----------



## MustangMike

Saw storage … all off the concrete … how to use a table someone else threw away!


----------



## svk

Nice! 

Repurposed interior furniture makes the best workshop accessories.


----------



## LondonNeil

97+ Ron, lower ethanol, pump fuel, plus startron stabilizer for me/my small engines.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Saw storage … all off the concrete … how to use a table someone else threw away!


As Frank Sinatra said”I did it my way.”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> 97+ Ron, lower ethanol, pump fuel, plus startron stabilizer for me/my small engines.


Gotta love Startron, use it in everything.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> As Frank Sinatra said”I did it my way.”


Frank Sinatra used PowerBoxes?

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Finally got this saw together to give to my uncle. Long story short I had parts saws from @chipper1 and @muddstopper that I combined. Was almost ready to go in February then I lost the muffler. Finally gave up and ordered a Chinese muffler which arrived yesterday.
> 
> New parts: carb boot, impulse grommet, chain, muffler.
> 
> Everything else was salvaged from three dead saws and a box of spare parts from Bill. Bar came off of that 5020 Poulan I picked up the other day.
> 
> View attachment 669688


At least one of us is putting together saws. The one I was working on when you where here is still sitting under the bench with 4 more piled on top. Maybe you need to swing back by and take a few more off my hands.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> At least one of us is putting together saws. The one I was working on when you where here is still sitting under the bench with 4 more piled on top. Maybe you need to swing back by and take a few more off my hands.


That can be arranged lol!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Frank Sinatra used PowerBoxes?
> 
> Philbert


Kept his Jack Daniels in them to prevent breakage going to shows.


----------



## James Miller

I got upgraded this summer to a shelf in the garage attached to the house. I just throw an old hoodie over them when there not being used. Sounds like I need to step up my saw storage game a notch or two.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I keep mine on the kitchen counter. No wife. No problem.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey scroungers, I picked up a load of Eucalyptus on the weekend. I found an ad on Gumtree (our version of Craigslist). A home owner had a load of logs dumped on their front lawn for firewood. Only problem they only has an ms170 and some of the logs were 8’ long and Ø28”, not sure what species it was but it was bloody heavy. It’s not fair this stuff makes me look like a weakling, it may have even stopped our resident Olympic weight lifter logger Nate in his tracks! 

I had to make a stair way to walk them up into the trailer. The main idea was actually not for firewood but to cut the centre out and use them for pots in the garden to grow Orchids. We have one hollow tree stump in the garden with an orchid growing in it and it produces awesome flowers every year. I made three hollow logs and a set of stairs of the trampoline.

The Dolmar wore the 28” ES light and cut with authority. I have been thinking of buying a ported 661 down the track but I don’t think I need one based on how well the Dolmar cut.

Nothing like the 7900 screaming in suburbia at 8am on a quiet Sat morning.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> You might try looking here: https://www.pure-gas.org/
> They claim to have a complete list.
> 
> View attachment 669662


Thanks, the one in Frederick is my local Stihl dealer, he only sells pre made cans. I can't afford that. I'll check a couple others, but I thought all of MD was E-mixed. Maybe some of the air parks might sell e-free. Most of the pre mix cans are $5 or more for a quart, I go through at least 5 gallons a month, during mowing season I might hit 10 gallons a month. Funny, most of my saws hold more than a quart each.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I keep mine on the kitchen counter. No wife. No problem.


Me too, but only a few at a time, kids need somewhere to eat.
Sometimes I have to put them in the fridge to cool them down for shipping .


----------



## rarefish383

I checked the 4 E-Free places listed within a half hour drive and one was an airport and the other were JD or saw dealers. There are a ton of listings on the Eastern shore, I'm guessing a bunch of them are marinas.


----------



## bear1998

rarefish383 said:


> I checked the 4 E-Free places listed within a half hour drive and one was an airport and the other were JD or saw dealers. There are a ton of listings on the Eastern shore, I'm guessing a bunch of them are marinas.


If you live close to Frederick,MD.......Breighners Tire in Littlestown,PA has it. Thats where I go...its about a 30-40 min. drive for me....just filled up to 5 gal cans....3.80 a gal for 87


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> If you live close to Frederick,MD.......Breighners Tire in Littlestown,PA has it. Thats where I go...its about a 30-40 min. drive for me....just filled up to 5 gal cans....3.80 a gal for 87


There 5 minutes from my house and I still don't use there gas.


----------



## husqvarna257

I use Startron as well, just good insurance to keep things going. I will look for the pure gas dealers near me. Anyone know what they get per gallon? The True fuel gallon cans are so close in price to the mixed 2 stroke it makes no sense to buy it.


----------



## rarefish383

bear1998 said:


> If you live close to Frederick,MD.......Breighners Tire in Littlestown,PA has it. Thats where I go...its about a 30-40 min. drive for me....just filled up to 5 gal cans....3.80 a gal for 87


Thanks for the info, but my truck gets a little less than 10 MPG. I plan all of my fill ups around a couple Royal Farms that have cheap gas. I'm in the $2.70- $2.80 range for fuel and that's hurts. Can't go $3.80. Mapquest shows it as 32 miles, so round trip is 64, I'd burn 6 plus gallons just getting there and back.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you gents have Aspen fuel? Alkalyte petrol, think Stihl so their own version. It lasts years and the combustion products are less harmful. £20 /5 litre can though!

I hang my saws by the handle against the wall, 2 screws in the wall, bit of string, thread through the handle. Neat storage but slowly fills the scabbard with chain oil.


----------



## svk

No offense but I think you guys are overthinking it. I wouldn’t drive out of my way to pick up a couple points of octane unless I had an engine that needed it like a race sled/high compression car, etc

People ask me all the time what gas to use. I tell them to get the best gas you can find, preferably e-free. And if they do use “regular” gas (it will run fine) to not let it sit in the saw after use. 

Then they ask about canned fuel and I tell them it’s fantastic stuff if you use a can or two a year. Since I use several gallons per year it’s not feasible for me due to cost. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## rarefish383

Neurons in my brain are misfiring! I did a search for TrueFuel and got stuff like $60 a gallon. I got some other brand at $25 per gallon. I buy 5 gallons at Royal Farms for about $2.75, that's $13.75, plus about $8 for Stihl synthetic, that comes to $21.75 for 5 gallons, versus $125 to $300 for 5 gallons of TrueFuel. How can that be cost effective? If I bought a quart can at $6-8, that would not even get me one tank of fuel in most of my saws.


----------



## svk

I think it’s 8 bucks a quart around here. If a guy just cuts a cord of wood for his firepit every other year and fills his weed wacker to trim his 1/4 acre lot in town it’s cheap insurance against carb issues. For goofy guys like us, not so much. 


@rarefish383 Joe, did I tell you I was researching my ancestors and some of them lived in Frederick during the revolutionary war?


----------



## rarefish383

Cool, my Dad's father's side settled in MD in 1721. His mother was a Bladen, a direct descendant of the Colonial Governor, Thomas Bladen. My Mom's mothers side were Native Americans dating back who knows how far? Her fathers side were from the Seattle area and came East in the 1880's. Your folks may have known mine?


----------



## LondonNeil

Exactly, I just buy super instead of regular as it is usually low ethanol, regular is all E10. I then use the stabilizer and always run the saw empty. However it seems a fair few tree guys here use Aspen, mainly to avoid headaches from a day of pump gas fumes.

I guess they simply account for the extra in their quote and when felling and removing a large tree, say a 2' dbh Oak, which needs ,climbing, ringing, humping those rings and the brash some distance to the chipper...a day of work for climber and groundy... In London that's going to be about £1000. I know as I've had 2 such trees removed. A extra £20-£40 for Aspen fuel won't be the difference between getting the work out not, so the customer pays it.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks for the info, but my truck gets a little less than 10 MPG. I plan all of my fill ups around a couple Royal Farms that have cheap gas. I'm in the $2.70- $2.80 range for fuel and that's hurts. Can't go $3.80. Mapquest shows it as 32 miles, so round trip is 64, I'd burn 6 plus gallons just getting there and back.


I get all my gas in Maryland. The Highs just across the line ware 94 becomes M30 is always 20-30 cents cheaper then PA.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> No offense but I think you guys are overthinking it. I wouldn’t drive out of my way to pick up a couple points of octane unless I had an engine that needed it like a race sled/high compression car, etc
> 
> People ask me all the time what gas to use. I tell them to get the best gas you can find, preferably e-free. And if they do use “regular” gas (it will run fine) to not let it sit in the saw after use.
> 
> Then they ask about canned fuel and I tell them it’s fantastic stuff if you use a can or two a year. Since I use several gallons per year it’s not feasible for me due to cost.
> 
> Just my two cents.



If we didn't overthink and discuss this where would the internet be? Good fuel/saw brand stuff is fun. I do run Husqvarna pre mix in my smaller 450, it is run allot less and it sips fuel. My older 257 drinks it up.


----------



## Hinerman

James Miller said:


> A little 395 action.




Woaaa. Who ported that one?


----------



## James Miller

Hinerman said:


> Woaaa. Who ported that one?


Wicked Work saws. Terry Landrum I think is his name.


----------



## LondonNeil

bank transfer done....Let's hope the courier gods are kind and i may have a (hopefully) super clean husqvarna 365 to play with at the weekend. I have a bit of bigger wood to one side...I hope i need more...i hope i need much much more!


----------



## dancan

So , you guys must be thinking I overheated and melted up here in Igloo .
I was busy yesterday , I had some trees to drop yesterday morning because a property owner was scared that some trees could fall over and hit his yet to be built garage 
I have about 1/2 a cord of spruce to go pick up from there , then I went over to that Mineville houselot , I cleared the septic field and started clearing the back yard so they the homeowner could see the lake . A few nice size trees were taken down .


















A few unhappy ants lol





I didn't bring anything home yet but I will after the excavator hauls it out when I'm done 
I did stop in to see a friend of mine , his son was there and his girlfriend's parents burn wood so I asked if he wanted a load ,,,






What a good kid !


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> So , you guys must be thinking I overheated and melted up here in Igloo .
> I was busy yesterday , I had some trees to drop yesterday morning because a property owner was scared that some trees could fall over and hit his yet to be built garage
> I have about 1/2 a cord of spruce to go pick up from there , then I went over to that Mineville houselot , I cleared the septic field and started clearing the back yard so they the homeowner could see the lake . A few nice size trees were taken down .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few unhappy ants lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring anything home yet but I will after the excavator hauls it out when I'm done
> I did stop in to see a friend of mine , his son was there and his girlfriend's parents burn wood so I asked if he wanted a load ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a good kid !


How many volts is that Ryobi?


----------



## Multifaceted

bear1998 said:


> If you live close to Frederick,MD.......Breighners Tire in Littlestown,PA has it. Thats where I go...its about a 30-40 min. drive for me....just filled up to 5 gal cans....3.80 a gal for 87



That's where I go to fill up for my small engines.


----------



## Hinerman

rarefish383 said:


> Neurons in my brain are misfiring! I did a search for TrueFuel and got stuff like $60 a gallon. I got some other brand at $25 per gallon. I buy 5 gallons at Royal Farms for about $2.75, that's $13.75, plus about $8 for Stihl synthetic, that comes to $21.75 for 5 gallons, versus $125 to $300 for 5 gallons of TrueFuel. How can that be cost effective? If I bought a quart can at $6-8, that would not even get me one tank of fuel in most of my saws.



Canned fuel is a scam, like bottled water. I could see buying it if you did not use much and did not have access to e-free fuel.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ethenol free 94 octane 50:1/40:1 is $20/gal U.S. dollars around here....everywhere...all day every day. I dont have to worry about gas going bad, or mixing. I cut/split 3 yrs of firewood this spring and went through about 3 gallons. Had I not had such a big score on big hardwood this year and not run the 395 as much I would surely have burnt a gallon less.


----------



## dancan

Hinerman said:


> Canned fuel is a scam, like bottled water. I could see buying it if you did not use much and did not have access to e-free fuel.



I don't think of it as a scam , shelf life and idiot proof are the real value , but where I go through about 20+ gallons a year and mainly for personal gain , I can't charge out that extra fuel cost of about 12-15$ a quart versus the 14$ for 2 gallons of E-Free supreme and the bit of mix .


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> How many volts is that Ryobi?



High Voltage that Ryobi is Lol


----------



## stillhunter

WOW, non ethanol gas is less than $4 a gal. around here. Only a few stations have it, one is 6 miles from my house. Most of the buyers are putting it in the boat tanks and 2 large recreation/fishing lakes are 10 miles or so from that station. I use it in my outboard and my saws and they all run very well. I also put stabilizer in the tanks along w the non E gas.


----------



## speeco

Boy u guys and your e free gas. Wow i have used 87 octane gas for 30 some years never had any gas related problems. But all my gas goes though real fine screens. I think that helps with the water issues. Use a real good oil that has fuel additives also.


----------



## Philbert

50:1 TruFuel is $5 / quart here at the store _where you save BIG money_!
(or $17 for _almost_ a gallon: 110 ounces)

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> 50:1 TruFuel is $5 / quart here at the store _where you save BIG money_!
> (or $17 for _almost_ a gallon: 110 ounces)
> 
> Philbert


Thank you for noting that the cans aren’t a true gallon, I was crucified when I brought that up.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Thank you for noting that the cans aren’t a true gallon, I was crucified when I brought that up.


Not even an Imperial gallon either! 

The ethanol must have taken up those other 18 ounces!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Not even an Imperial gallon either!
> 
> The ethanol must have taken up those other 18 ounces!
> 
> Philbert


That’s why I use Startron in everything.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Some pics of the stairs I made, the hollow logs I created and our current Orchid in a log. It’s about to flower if you look closely.


----------



## James Miller

Multifaceted said:


> That's where I go to fill up for my small engines.


I guess I'll have to give it a try. There 5 minutes from home so what's a gallon to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Some pics of the stairs I made, the hollow logs I created and our current Orchid in a log. It’s about to flower if you look closely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 670089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 670090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 670091



Looks like you've lost some good BTU's there. I hope Mrs Jeffkrib makes it worth your while .

Speaking of BTUs, after the winter we've had, I'm down to my last 45 cubes. Maybe I shouldn't have given so much away. Better get scrounging


----------



## stillhunter

speeco said:


> Boy u guys and your e free gas. Wow i have used 87 octane gas for 30 some years never had any gas related problems. But all my gas goes though real fine screens. I think that helps with the water issues. Use a real good oil that has fuel additives also.



Try letting that ethanol gas sit in a tank on a boat, even with stabilizer it will cause big problems especially w fuel injected outboards. A fuel/water separating filter is mandatory for marine engines/outboards using Egas and even with them problems like poor starting,junked up carbs, poor performance and ruined motors still happen if the **** gas is left in the tank or in the motor for to long. If the engine is run everyday/fresh gas it's no big deal. Let the Egas sit for months in a tank or motor and bad, expensive things happen.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's been quite from you cowboy, have you got plans afoot? A new farm to deforest?


----------



## JustJeff

stillhunter said:


> Try letting that ethanol gas sit in a tank on a boat, even with stabilizer it will cause big problems especially w fuel injected outboards. A fuel/water separating filter is mandatory for marine engines/outboards using Egas and even with them problems like poor starting,junked up carbs, poor performance and ruined motors still happen if the **** gas is left in the tank or in the motor for to long. If the engine is run everyday/fresh gas it's no big deal. Let the Egas sit for months in a tank or motor and bad, expensive things happen.


It’s the worst in boats and snowmobiles. Especially if they sit outside and get warm-cold-warm-cold in the sun. I have seen fuel go so bad that it wouldn’t burn. My friend owns a power sport repair shop and he did some work in a customers machine and the guy didn’t come pick it up for a couple months. When he did, it wouldn’t start so he started cursing at my buddy who did the tune up. I was there and this guy was a knob. Lou calmly grabs a suction tool and draws some fuel out of the tank and squirts it out on the shop floor and puts a lighter to it. It would not light. He says “I did the tune up but I didn’t put that gas in it. Would you like an estimate for me to fix it?”
Nothing wrong with ethanol if you run a machine regularly like every week. It can also be harmful to older engines that weren’t designed for it, corrosive to fuel system parts.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I guess I'll have to give it a try. There 5 minutes from home so what's a gallon to see if it makes a difference.


Like others have said, it's how long you let it sit. I don't think you hide your saws away for long periods. You ran my Super 1050 and that was 87/E, Stihl synthetic. I pretty much go through a gallon every time I pick up a saw. Since Neil got me hooked on these Ickle saws I might get a few more hours of play time, but can run a couple tanks through them pretty quick. I used to get 30 gallons of E free at a time for my Massey 135 that I keep in WV. But, at 50 cents a gallon more, I quit doing that. I just make sure I run the tank dry before I leave. If I plan on being back in a week or two, I shut the fuel valve off and let it run dry. When I add new fuel the next time I make sure I dump it in fast so it mixes well. I just make sure I use quality oil in my mix. I say I run 50:1, but I actually put a 5 gallon bottle of oil mix in the jug and then add 4 1/2 gallons of gas. So, whatever that comes out to? I probably break every rule for fuel storage, because I don't store it long. I mix my saw gas in a heavy, clear/white, plastic, 5 gallon jug, so at a glance I can see it's mix.Within a couple weeks the big jug is empty, and the fuel has been poured into smaller more appropriate jugs. If you try different fuels get back to us. I can't tell any difference in my hands. It's like in high school when we uncapped the headers on our street cars, we KNEW they were going faster, you could hear the power. Then at the track, they ran the same times, capped or uncapped.


----------



## LondonNeil

Petrol/gas goes bad in 3 ways.
1. The volatile fractions that aid starting evaporate. They are small enough to diffuse through plastic cans even. Not so bad, makes cold starts hard but no more 
2. The aromatic compounds (those based on a C6H6 benzene ring) oxidise and form gums and varnishes. These clog lines and carbs, and some can be cleaned but others can't.
3. Ethanol (and other oxidisers) absorb water. Absorb enough and phase separation occurs, a gel of water and ethanol separates to the bottom of the tank and clogs lines. Starting and bad running issues occur as what is left is very low octane.

Also ethanol is bad for some rubbers, absorbing and softening, gunging lines, diaphragms and bulbs.

Keep your fuel in closed, metal cans, cool and dry, add stabilizer to slow aromatic oxidisation and ethenol separation.... But don't expect it to last for ever and don't leave it in machines that sit unused.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like you've lost some good BTU's there. I hope Mrs Jeffkrib makes it worth your while .
> 
> Speaking of BTUs, after the winter we've had, I'm down to my last 45 cubes. Maybe I shouldn't have given so much away. Better get scrounging


Cowboy don’t let the towns folk catch onto the fact that you’re down to 45 cubes, they’ll think you’ve got mental issues with such a small supply.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Neil I remember reading or being told fuel stabilisers don’t do much for 2 stroke fuel. The oil starts separating after 8 weeks and should be used up before that negating the need for stabiliser. Don’t know how true that is, actually I think it may have been my local Stihl dealer who told me.


----------



## MustangMike

I generally consider mixed fuel to be good for 3 months, and I've never had a problem with that. Although I general run saws often, I got so many some don't see action for a while, so if there were problems, I think I would know about them.


----------



## rarefish383

Since its starting to rain, again, maybe this can be a start all the saws day. The MAC 550 hasn't seen any love for awhile.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Like others have said, it's how long you let it sit. I don't think you hide your saws away for long periods. You ran my Super 1050 and that was 87/E, Stihl synthetic. I pretty much go through a gallon every time I pick up a saw. Since Neil got me hooked on these Ickle saws I might get a few more hours of play time, but can run a couple tanks through them pretty quick. I used to get 30 gallons of E free at a time for my Massey 135 that I keep in WV. But, at 50 cents a gallon more, I quit doing that. I just make sure I run the tank dry before I leave. If I plan on being back in a week or two, I shut the fuel valve off and let it run dry. When I add new fuel the next time I make sure I dump it in fast so it mixes well. I just make sure I use quality oil in my mix. I say I run 50:1, but I actually put a 5 gallon bottle of oil mix in the jug and then add 4 1/2 gallons of gas. So, whatever that comes out to? I probably break every rule for fuel storage, because I don't store it long. I mix my saw gas in a heavy, clear/white, plastic, 5 gallon jug, so at a glance I can see it's mix.Within a couple weeks the big jug is empty, and the fuel has been poured into smaller more appropriate jugs. If you try different fuels get back to us. I can't tell any difference in my hands. It's like in high school when we uncapped the headers on our street cars, we KNEW they were going faster, you could hear the power. Then at the track, they ran the same times, capped or uncapped.


I haven't tried the e free gas from that station because iv heard the quality of the gas changes wildly from batch to batch. Heard it enough times that I didn't feel the need to try it. I mix a gallon at a time. Doesnt take long to burn that much mix. So I don't worry about it going bad or use any additives. Mix gas and oil go cut wood don't worry about it.


----------



## LondonNeil

It depends on the fuel and the conditions. I've had fuel, no stabilizer, plastic can, good for a year. I've never had problems, don't want them either, so I mix small amounts, use metal can and add stabilizer now.


----------



## LondonNeil

It depends on the fuel and the conditions. I've had fuel, no stabilizer, plastic can, good for a year. I've never had problems, don't want them either, so I mix small amounts, use metal can and add stabilizer now.


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> I guess I'll have to give it a try. There 5 minutes from home so what's a gallon to see if it makes a difference.



That's very convenient. They're about 30 minutes from me, just south of Fairfield. I'll go and fill up on 87 and 91 once every 2 months. I still add stabilizer.


----------



## Hinerman

James Miller said:


> Wicked Work saws. Terry Landrum I think is his name.



I have a couple saws from him. Sold a 3rd one. He builds some good ones. That 395 was clipping right along, as well as any i have seen, as far as i could tell at least.


----------



## pdqdl

Philbert said:


> 50:1 TruFuel is $5 / quart here at the store _where you save BIG money_!
> (or $17 for _almost_ a gallon: 110 ounces)
> 
> Philbert





Dahmer said:


> Thank you for noting that the cans aren’t a true gallon, I was crucified when I brought that up.



110 oz isn't very close to a gallon. 110/128=.859 = 86% of a gallon.

That's 14% short! $5/ quart (less 14%) becomes $5.81*4=$23.26 per gallon !!

It might be more practical to get a handsaw.


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> That's 14% short! $5/ quart (less 14%) becomes $5.81*4=$23.26 per gallon !!


Since the 110 oz container is $17, it works out to $19.78 / gallon. Not much of a savings over buying the quarts.



LondonNeil said:


> It depends on the fuel and the conditions.



Never had the electrons in my battery saws go bad. Sure, some leak out over time, but they are easily replaced.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> bank transfer done....Let's hope the courier gods are kind and i may have a (hopefully) super clean husqvarna 365 to play with at the weekend. I have a bit of bigger wood to one side...I hope i need more...i hope i need much much more!


Hope you get your saw soon Niel.
Just remember...(obviously this is the US version lol).


----------



## Multifaceted

At my local saw/equipment shop they specifically advertise the TruFuel as "less than a gallon" because some blowhard came in, bought a square can of the 87 octane and added his oil mix to it for 2 stroke, then came back complaining thst it caused problems because it wasn't a full gallon. Can't see how, I'd imagine too little oil would be far worse in the mix. I hear the reason it is underfilled is because it is vacuumed sealed with headspace to allow for expansion.

TruFuel is costly, but not as much as Motomix - yikes!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I say I run 50:1, but I actually put a 5 gallon bottle of oil mix in the jug and then add 4 1/2 gallons of gas. So, whatever that comes out to?


I'll take the bait Joe.
45:1
.9x5=4.5


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> It might be more practical to get a handsaw.


You sir are out of the club .


----------



## bigfellascott

Been running my Oleomac 936 (36cc saw) it's a bit of a weapon in the 12-14" hardwood we have to cut around our area, I like it as it's nice and light and the 14" bar seems up to the job no worries at all. My mate ran it for a bit and said it didn't give up anything to his 445 Husky ( I think it surprised him how well it cuts) no surprise to me as it was my go to saw for quite a few years and it's cut up some very large gum trees in its time.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> You sir are out of the club .


If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.


Ported?


----------



## muddstopper

I want to commit about gas mix, but You'all will think I am crazy.. I only buy regular ethanol gas for everything from my car to my boat to my saws and weedeaters. I keep a 2.5 gal can of gas/mix in the basement storage which is damp most of the time. The can dont even have a lid on the spout. I have never had a problem with water in the gas or gas that wont burn in a engine. The 2.5 gal can will last me all summer in my weedeater and the occasional chainsaw fill up. What ever is left in the can when it comes time to split wood, goes in my wood splitter and I will mix up a new can full for the saws. In my boat. I add stabil to every fillup. I just see no reason to burn hytest gas in my 2cycles, nor do I see any reason to purchase nonethanol gas. I drove high mileage every week for 40 years and I tried every octane fuel available and probably most of the gas additives that are supposed to help fuel economy. I kept actual mileage and fuel use records for many years. I can say with sincerity, regular 87 octaine gas is the best bang for the buck. Yes 95 octane might give you a extra mile or two per gallion, but it will never make up for the difference in cost per fillup. My last new car(2001 ford zx2) is still running with 312,0000 miles on it and has never had a motor issue and only one timing belt. My grandson drives it daily. My current "new" car (2010 fusion) has 150k miles and only thing it gets are oil changes. All they ever see is the regular ethanol gas. In fact every car I have owned in the last 30-40 years had 200k+ miles on them when I got rid of them and none of them had engine problems and none of them got premium gas. Maybe running premium gas will keep my cars from rusting away, but I cant see better engine life than what I get with the regular gas.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.


Very nice Joe.
I've been looking for one like that but with the "helper handle" that is just ahead of the d-handle. Some were movable, but I don't see the hole in the blade on yours to move it to.
I've had quite a few opportunities to buy them, they were just more than I want to spend or sold before I could get to them because they were a bit aways from the house.
I have a spot above the mantle I want to put one that would be perfect for a four footer since we have cathedral ceilings in the family room.
I'll get one some day .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I want to commit about gas mix, but You'all will think I am crazy.. I only buy regular ethanol gas for everything from my car to my boat to my saws and weedeaters. I keep a 2.5 gal can of gas/mix in the basement storage which is damp most of the time. The can dont even have a lid on the spout. I have never had a problem with water in the gas or gas that wont burn in a engine. The 2.5 gal can will last me all summer in my weedeater and the occasional chainsaw fill up. What ever is left in the can when it comes time to split wood, goes in my wood splitter and I will mix up a new can full for the saws. In my boat. I add stabil to every fillup. I just see no reason to burn hytest gas in my 2cycles, nor do I see any reason to purchase nonethanol gas. I drove high mileage every week for 40 years and I tried every octane fuel available and probably most of the gas additives that are supposed to help fuel economy. I kept actual mileage and fuel use records for many years. I can say with sincerity, regular 87 octaine gas is the best bang for the buck. Yes 95 octane might give you a extra mile or two per gallion, but it will never make up for the difference in cost per fillup. My last new car(2001 ford zx2) is still running with 312,0000 miles on it and has never had a motor issue and only one timing belt. My grandson drives it daily. My current "new" car (2010 fusion) has 150k miles and only thing it gets are oil changes. All they ever see is the regular ethanol gas. In fact every car I have owned in the last 30-40 years had 200k+ miles on them when I got rid of them and none of them had engine problems and none of them got premium gas. Maybe running premium gas will keep my cars from rusting away, but I cant see better engine life than what I get with the regular gas.


What's key is that you are using the fuel and not letting it just sit terribly long, also higher milage cars are the ones you want, the insides are usually nice and clean in comparison to the short run/low milage ones since they don't typically even get warmed up enough to "burn" off the condensation in them as well as get to an optimal operating temp neither of which is as much of problem with a saw but running them frequently does help.
So if I run premium my rides won't rust, I'm in.


----------



## Multifaceted

High octane doesn't necessarily give you better performance, all it does is have a higher atomization rate, which means it burns slower. It is designed for engines or vehicles that have a high compression ratio. 2 cycle engines are high performance engines with higher compression ratio than most common gasoline 4 stroke. You can run lower octane fuel, no problem, but you'll get less performance.

I can run high octane in my car with probably no change in performance or mileage, (perhaps more internal carbon fouling) as my car was designed for low octane fuel. My wife can run low octane in her turbocharged vehicle which has a higher compression ratio (10.6:1), and will experience a quite noticable loss in power and fuel economy.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Very nice Joe.
> I've been looking for one like that but with the "helper handle" that is just ahead of the d-handle. Some were movable, but I don't see the hole in the blade on yours to move it to.
> I've had quite a few opportunities to buy them, they were just more than I want to spend or sold before I could get to them because they were a bit aways from the house.
> I have a spot above the mantle I want to put one that would be perfect for a four footer since we have cathedral ceilings in the family room.
> I'll get one some day .


That saw was actually one my dad used before they had small saws for up in trees. Funny, it's not really all that long ago that handsaws were common in limbing out big trees. The helper handle came off another saw. It was just in nice shape, and the wife and kids liked it, so I put it on Dad's saw. I have two more about the same size and at least one has a hole at both ends, Dad's only has the one hole at the far end.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> High octane doesn't necessarily give you better performance, all it does is have a higher atomization rate, which means it burns slower. It is designed for engines or vehicles that have a high compression ratio. 2 cycle engines are high performance engines with higher compression ratio than most common gasoline 4 stroke. Yiu can run lower octane fuel, bo problem, but you'll get less performance.
> 
> I can run high octane in my car with probably no change in performance or mileage, (perhaps more internl carbon fouling) as my car was designed for low octane fuel. My wife can run low octane in her turbocharged vehicle which has a higher compression ratio (10.6:1), and will experience a quite noticable loss in power and fuel economy.


When we got our Tahoe, it specifically said NOT to use high test in it. It was made for 87 octane, and running higher rates could cause internal damage due to high carbon build up.


----------



## LondonNeil

Normally you'll see no performance benefit without advancing the timing. Modern cars have knock sensors and advance the timing as far possible.


----------



## Multifaceted

LondonNeil said:


> Normally you'll see no performance benefit without advancing the timing. Modern cars have knock sensors and advance the timing as far possible.



Agreed, and furthermore, knock sensors are not found in small 2 stroke engines... At least not to my knowledge. Engine knock and pre ignition are still factors in running low octane fuel in a high compression ratio cylinder.

I don't know about knocking in small engines, but a prolonged pre ignition environmental will definitely hamper the power, and I would imagine cause undue stress on the internal components.

You can get away with it in modern vehicle engines with computer management and sensors, but it's a gamble on small engines IMHO

Edit: yes, I know tons of folks who run low octane in their 2 strokes. I'm not a mechanic, but would rather run the recommended fuel type.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Never had the electrons in my battery saws go bad. Sure, some leak out over time, but they are easily replaced.
> 
> Philbert


As you will know, batteries need a lot of care in his they are charged, stored and cycled, or their capacity is destroyed early. I'd say thats as bad as bad fuel problems


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.


 I got a new one like that and its never cut a pice of wood. I have had it for 20 years and got it from my dad and dont know how long he had it before me.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Normally you'll see no performance benefit without advancing the timing. Modern cars have knock sensors and advance the timing as far possible.


Agree


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> What's key is that you are using the fuel and not letting it just sit terribly long, also higher milage cars are the ones you want, the insides are usually nice and clean in comparison to the short run/low milage ons since they don't typically even get warmed up enough to "burn" off the condensation in them as well as get to an optimal operating temp neither of which is as much of problem with a saw but running them frequently does help.
> So if I run premium my rides won't rust, I'm in.


When I was working, my cars only knew one thing, crank and run 70mph for 500 miles and then sit until time to come home. Short trips are killers for a auto. I had a boss that bought a new chevy truck, he never drove it much because he had a company car. The exhaust rusted off that truck in less than 10k miles and about 4 or 5 years. My old escort with the 312k miles still has its original exhaust. I guess if you drive a car fast and far enough, rust just doesnt have a chance to catch up.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> What's key is that you are using the fuel and not letting it just sit terribly long, also higher milage cars are the ones you want, the insides are usually nice and clean in comparison to the short run/low milage ons since they don't typically even get warmed up enough to "burn" off the condensation in them as well as get to an optimal operating temp neither of which is as much of problem with a saw but running them frequently does help.
> So if I run premium my rides won't rust, I'm in.


I'm pretty sure the only way to keep a car from rusting there as here is to park it at the first mention of winter weather. Then wait for the spring rains to wash all the salt off the roads before driving again.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I'm pretty sure the only way to keep a car from rusting there as here is to park it at the first mention of winter weather. Then wait for the spring rains to wash all the salt off the roads before driving again.


Did that with my 76 Nova SS for 10 years....always found a 50-200$ beater every winter.....my ....the good ole days !!


----------



## MountainHigh

*speaking of rust * (it's so smoky outside due to forest fires I can't do any cutting, splitting or stacking without coughing up a storm)

- I recently power washed then sprayed the underside of my F-150 (which had some starting rust spots on welds on the frame and box rail and bolt areas) with phosphoric acid to turn the iron oxide (rust) into iron phosphate (nice black undercoat)

- Then I used a tannic acid base rust converter as insurance to have a second kick at the can

- Then I painted over the nice black areas that used to be rusty, with a decent flat black oil based rust paint

*Sure looks nice under there now!*

- Next I'm going to take my schutz gun and spray linseed oil over the entire undercarriage, which I'm told should firm up nicely after a couple of weeks

- Then I'll spritz a thinner oil base creeping cling-on goop into the rocker panels, high up inside the wheel wells, doors and sills, and any crevice I can reach with my schutz gun and hose attachments

- Then, before the monsoon rains hit this Fall, I'll drive it up a dusty road to seal the deal.

Come winter with the relentless, miserable, low life salt trucks, it's war out there, and I'm not going to let this truck go easy into the scrap yard.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just managed a scrounge, my first for a month or so I think. My usual source just hadn't had any logs in. Tonight I got a text to say 'some sycamore and Willow'. Even after a month without I don't need the willow, but sycamore is easy splitting and easy drying even if it's only a moderate BTU hardwood, so I collected a car load. Was hoping for some big stuff to exercise the 365, but it's all 180 fodder. No matter. A scrounge is a scrounge.


----------



## Multifaceted

LondonNeil said:


> Just managed a scrounge, my first for a month or so I think. My usual source just hadn't had any logs in. Tonight I got a text to say 'some sycamore and Willow'. Even after a month without I don't need the willow, but sycamore is easy splitting and easy drying even if it's only a moderate BTU hardwood, so I collected a car load. Was hoping for some big stuff to exercise the 365, but it's all 180 fodder. No matter. A scrounge is a scrounge.



By "sycamore" you mean sycamore maple, and not the London planetree, right? On this side of the pond we call the American planetree "sycamore" and it's comically difficult to split!


----------



## dancan

muddstopper said:


> When I was working, my cars only knew one thing, crank and run 70mph for 500 miles and then sit until time to come home. Short trips are killers for a auto. I had a boss that bought a new chevy truck, he never drove it much because he had a company car. The exhaust rusted off that truck in less than 10k miles and about 4 or 5 years. My old escort with the 312k miles still has its original exhaust. I guess if you drive a car fast and far enough, rust just doesnt have a chance to catch up.



Hey Nate !!!
See , that truck of yours has been rode fast and hard , I bet the previous owner even put it away wet once or twice , what's you're addy , I'll dispose of that truck for you , no charge


----------



## MountainHigh

*FYI - Smoke from raging B.C. fires seen from space by NASA satellite *

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bc-fires-satellite-1.4789298


White clouds reflect light. But once black carbon is picked up by clouds, it causes them to absorb light. The clouds are so effective at doing this that they can absorb one million times more sunlight than CO2 and can change cloud and rain patterns.

This is why people near the fires woke up on Friday morning waiting hours before there was any semblance of daylight. Sunrise in Prince George is at 5:55 a.m.,* but at 9 a.m.*, *residents remained in darkness and streetlights were still on.*


----------



## MustangMike

MountainHigh said:


> *FYI - Smoke from raging B.C. fires seen from space by NASA satellite *
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bc-fires-satellite-1.4789298
> 
> 
> White clouds reflect light. But once black carbon is picked up by clouds, it causes them to absorb light. The clouds are so effective at doing this that they can absorb one million times more sunlight than CO2 and can change cloud and rain patterns.
> 
> This is why people near the fires woke up on Friday morning waiting hours before there was any semblance of daylight. Sunrise in Prince George is at 5:55 a.m.,* but at 9 a.m.*, *residents remained in darkness and streetlights were still on.*




Where have you been, great to hear from you again!


----------



## woodchip rookie

muddstopper said:


> I guess if you drive a car fast and far enough, rust just doesnt have a chance to catch up.


So the top speed of rust is about 55mph?


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Where have you been, great to hear from you again!



Hey Mike ... long time no see! I've missed you guys here.
Been busy with too much un-fun stuff. Have snuck away from the treadmill for a small break.

what's up in your neck of the woods? you still swinging those big saws around?


----------



## MustangMike

Last year I did a bunch of Asian 660s, this year Asian 440 and 440 big bores, along with rehabbing a bunch of 046/460s. A lot of guys pay me for my work with more broken saws (works for me).

This morning I stained a work bench I made from Black Oak for my Step Son, we will install it tomorrow, (with a vice). It is 6' 8" X 30" x 2 1/8", so I will transport it in my trailer. He is down in Westchester … what a PITA to get there w/o going on the Pkwy (no trailers allowed on the Pkwy).

Also, I've been playing with saw porting, and I got a 046-D to run real well on my 2nd try at porting it! Put it in wood this AM and it put a nice smile on my face!

I've been moving a bunch of saws along, but I'm up to 16 runners at the moment, have another that just needs a tank handle, plus one Asian saw still fully in the box and another 1/2 done, and I have another "project" 046 D coming in tomorrow. This makes it tough to keep up with the firewood requests, and we recently (my Brother and I) had the Grandkids up at the cabin for 3 days. They shot guns, rode on the ATVs and explored, found frogs, toads, salamanders and snakes, and had a good old time! 3 days w/o TV or internet, and they are still talking about how good it was!

Rope climbing 101!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Last year I did a bunch of Asian 660s, this year Asian 440 and 440 big bores, along with rehabbing a bunch of 046/460s. A lot of guys pay me for my work with more broken saws (works for me).
> 
> This morning I stained a work bench I made from Black Oak for my Step Son, we will install it tomorrow, (with a vice). It is 6' 8" X 30" x 2 1/8", so I will transport it in my trailer. He is down in Westchester … what a PITA to get there w/o going on the Pkwy (no trailers allowed on the Pkwy).
> 
> Also, I've been playing with saw porting, and I got a 046-D to run real well on my 2nd try at porting it! Put it in wood this AM and it put a nice smile on my face!
> 
> I've been moving a bunch of saws along, but I'm up to 16 runners at the moment, have another that just needs a tank handle, plus one Asian saw still fully in the box and another 1/2 done, and I have another "project" 046 D coming in tomorrow. This makes it tough to keep up with the firewood requests, and we recently (my Brother and I) had the Grandkids up at the cabin for 3 days. They shot guns, rode on the ATVs and explored, found frogs, toads, salamanders and snakes, and had a good old time! 3 days w/o TV or internet, and they are still talking about how good it was!
> 
> Rope climbing 101!


You live in NY, made your grandkids shoot firearms, ride quads, and no internet access or TV for 3 days and no government agency has prosecuted you for child endangerment and neglect yet?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That saw was actually one my dad used before they had small saws for up in trees. Funny, it's not really all that long ago that handsaws were common in limbing out big trees. The helper handle came off another saw. It was just in nice shape, and the wife and kids liked it, so I put it on Dad's saw. I have two more about the same size and at least one has a hole at both ends, Dad's only has the one hole at the far end.


That's really cool, that's a club I don't want to be in except owning one lol.
I'll have a picture for you probably tomorrow, you'll die laughing when you see it .


muddstopper said:


> I got a new one like that and its never cut a pice of wood. I have had it for 20 years and got it from my dad and dont know how long he had it before me.


If you want to sell/trade it sometime let me know, that would be cool to have, unless it's something special from him, couldn't tell from the wording of the post.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You live in NY, made your grandkids shoot firearms, ride quads, and no internet access or TV for 3 days and no government agency has prosecuted you for child endangerment and neglect yet?


No, he just had to pay the licensing and taxes on it .


----------



## chipper1

Multifaceted said:


> I don't know about knocking in small engines, but a prolonged pre ignition environmental will definitely hamper the power, and I would imagine cause undue stress on the internal components.


Just a little undue stress .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> When I was working, my cars only knew one thing, crank and run 70mph for 500 miles and then sit until time to come home. Short trips are killers for a auto. I had a boss that bought a new chevy truck, he never drove it much because he had a company car. The exhaust rusted off that truck in less than 10k miles and about 4 or 5 years. My old escort with the 312k miles still has its original exhaust. I guess if you drive a car fast and far enough, rust just doesnt have a chance to catch up.


That's what I'm saying, , just can't get folks to listen though(not speaking of anyone here).


James Miller said:


> I'm pretty sure the only way to keep a car from rusting there as here is to park it at the first mention of winter weather. Then wait for the spring rains to wash all the salt off the roads before driving again.


Yes sir, and park it on pavement and inside if possible.
I've seen so many cars ruined from parking them on the grass, the body looks great, then you look underneath and they are a rusted piece of junk .
:52


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Last year I did a bunch of Asian 660s, this year Asian 440 and 440 big bores, along with rehabbing a bunch of 046/460s. A lot of guys pay me for my work with more broken saws (works for me).
> 
> This morning I stained a work bench I made from Black Oak for my Step Son, we will install it tomorrow, (with a vice). It is 6' 8" X 30" x 2 1/8", so I will transport it in my trailer. He is down in Westchester … what a PITA to get there w/o going on the Pkwy (no trailers allowed on the Pkwy).
> 
> Also, I've been playing with saw porting, and I got a 046-D to run real well on my 2nd try at porting it! Put it in wood this AM and it put a nice smile on my face!
> 
> I've been moving a bunch of saws along, but I'm up to 16 runners at the moment, have another that just needs a tank handle, plus one Asian saw still fully in the box and another 1/2 done, and I have another "project" 046 D coming in tomorrow. This makes it tough to keep up with the firewood requests, and we recently (my Brother and I) had the Grandkids up at the cabin for 3 days. They shot guns, rode on the ATVs and explored, found frogs, toads, salamanders and snakes, and had a good old time! 3 days w/o TV or internet, and they are still talking about how good it was!
> 
> Rope climbing 101!



Cool Mike! A porting Asian saw builder! I sure have been out of the loop haven't I. Where do you buy these saws and have you ditched your 362 cm? Last I heard was the Asian saws were junk!? 

Great to hear the grand kids story. One of those holidays away from everything sounds pretty good to me as well.

Looking out the window at a dim orange moon, filtered through smokey skies. It appears the new normal in BC is fires and smoke all August. Had several fires just a few kilometers from my home. Without the Helicopters and their buckets, we might have been done like dinner about now. No where in BC are there clear skies at present. It's a real creep show!

Nice looking slab of wood on that trailer! I'll see if I can rustle up some pictures tomorrow of my piles of wood waiting for me to get at it.

Cheers


----------



## LondonNeil

Multifaceted said:


> By "sycamore" you mean sycamore maple, and not the London planetree, right? On this side of the pond we call the American planetree "sycamore" and it's comically difficult to split!



Yes, that's right, eurEurop sycamore, or sycamore maple. London plane is a common tree in parks and streets but not for firewood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> As you will know, batteries need a lot of care in his they are charged, stored and cycled, or their capacity is destroyed early. I'd say thats as bad as bad fuel problems


So what are the rules of thumb for lithium batteries? I’m thinking of buying a little Stihl top handle rechargeable saw as my smallest saw (and maybe filling the gap between that and my 550xp at a later date).
It won’t be used that often is that a good or bad thing for batteries ?


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Just a little undue stress .
> View attachment 670354
> View attachment 670355


just...WOW


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> So I showed up today at 8:20 to sign a waiver for the building company. Wasn't ready so I went to check out an oak a co worker offered.View attachment 667437
> Cut the big log up with the Del saw and split to manageable size with the fiskars. Then decided I should take the 7910 for a spin.View attachment 667439


"Noodles"


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Just managed a scrounge, my first for a month or so I think. My usual source just hadn't had any logs in. Tonight I got a text to say 'some sycamore and Willow'. Even after a month without I don't need the willow, but sycamore is easy splitting and easy drying even if it's only a moderate BTU hardwood, so I collected a car load. Was hoping for some big stuff to exercise the 365, but it's all 180 fodder. No matter. A scrounge is a scrounge.



It ain't a scrounge unless you got pics


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> just...WOW


I got that one for a good price and passed it on at a good price, now it's a ported beast.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> It ain't a scrounge unless you got pics


Managed to scrounge this up last night, been wanting on for a long time.
Pretty sure it's not the largest in cc's, but it will save a lot of time on a ladder/getting out climbing gear .


----------



## James Miller

Marine5068 said:


> "Noodles"


It certainly doesnt clear them well. Was noodling some big maple rounds Monday and it was clog,clear, repeat. Maid me wish I wouldn't have left the 590 at home.


----------



## MustangMike

With the Asian saws, most of it is good, but you have to know what to replace or modify. Use OEM piston pin bearing, mod or replace chain adjuster, etc.

Here is some milling pics you missed of the Black Oak


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> That's really cool, that's a club I don't want to be in except owning one lol.
> I'll have a picture for you probably tomorrow, you'll die laughing when you see it .
> 
> If you want to sell/trade it sometime let me know, that would be cool to have, unless it's something special from him, couldn't tell from the wording of the post.


I think I will hold on to it for a while longer, Nothing sentimental about the saw, I didnt even know Dad had it until after he passed.


----------



## farmer steve

just saw this for sale on facebook. BUT.............$75


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Friend had a big dead elm come down just off the parking lot of his restaurant, 4 miles from home. A full load and this load. Good wood for this year.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 670427
> Friend had a big dead elm come down just off the parking lot of his restaurant, 4 miles from home. A full load and this load. Good wood for this year.


Nice score!
Hope you have a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Nice score!
> Hope you have a hydraulic splitter.


Oh yeah. Just a 22 ton but it’s split everything I’ve ever put in it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> So what are the rules of thumb for lithium batteries? I’m thinking of buying a little Stihl top handle rechargeable saw as my smallest saw (and maybe filling the gap between that and my 550xp at a later date).
> It won’t be used that often is that a good or bad thing for batteries ?



As a general rule.... New batteries cost more than a new tool, and you'll need them too soon! Haha!

Tbf, batteries are much better now. But generally, lithium's don't mind top up charging but don't like deep discharge. Store charged or part charged. If you really want to be anal, store part charged and in the fridge, or leave on charge the whole time.... Slow discharge/leakage causes permanent damage to lithium's.


----------



## panolo

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 670427
> Friend had a big dead elm come down just off the parking lot of his restaurant, 4 miles from home. A full load and this load. Good wood for this year.



Love your window sticker! No offense but that is better than the scrounge even though the scrounge is sweet


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I think I will hold on to it for a while longer, Nothing sentimental about the saw, I didnt even know Dad had it until after he passed.


Well let me know when that day comes.
That was the vibe I got from the post.


farmer steve said:


> just saw this for sale on facebook. BUT.............$75


That's the ones I like for some reason .
So last night when I was scrounging the polesaw up the guy gave me this when I was scrounging around his garage, can you believe that right after we were talking about it, just never know when your gonna get the hookup. Praise God .


----------



## al-k

so thats were i left it


----------



## MountainHigh

I've got some catching up to do:

About 3 chords now well baked in this pile scrounged late Spring, and another 3 chords out of view around the corner.


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> I've got some catching up to do:
> 
> About 3 chords now well baked in this pile scrounged late Spring, and another 3 chords out of view around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 670454


How much do you burn a yr. the stuff on the right front looks fuzzy lol, theres some fungus on the cherry in this picture as well as the white oak.
Just scrounged this up for delivery today. A good portion of the pile will be getting delivered.


----------



## MountainHigh

chipper1 said:


> How much do you burn a yr. the stuff on the right front looks fuzzy lol, theres some fungus on the cherry in this picture as well as the white oak.
> Just scrounged this up for delivery today. A good portion of the pile will be getting delivered.
> View attachment 670455




Re the *Fuzzy stuff* - - ya it's *dried moss *on that maple. Fall, Winter and Spring in our* temperate rain forest *makes the stuff grow like crazy over any log and tree. We always cover the wood on palettes as any rain and the moss comes right back to life. August dries it right out completely. Doesn't affect the wood. Actually also makes a nice fire starter.

I burn about 6 cords a year and try to cut another 8+ for neighbours, but this year I only manged to get the time to cut 6 cords. Will have to get serious about scrounging more this next season.

That's a nice pile you've got there


----------



## James Miller

Started moving the maple scrounge. It's all going to a friend in exchange for use of his dump trailer and hydro when the oaks come down in september.
3 loads with the dodge. Probly 1 more load of big stuff.


----------



## MountainHigh

James Miller said:


> View attachment 670457
> Started moving the maple scrounge. It's all going to a friend in exchange for use of his dump trailer and hydro when the oaks come down in september.View attachment 670461
> 3 loads with the dodge. Probly 1 more load of big stuff.




I see you noodled some of the back breakers in there. That's some nice firewood James.


----------



## bear1998

chipper1 said:


> Managed to scrounge this up last night, been wanting on for a long time.
> Pretty sure it's not the largest in cc's, but it will save a lot of time on a ladder/getting out climbing gear .
> View attachment 670406
> View attachment 670407


I want wanna them....


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> With the Asian saws, most of it is good, but you have to know what to replace or modify. Use OEM piston pin bearing, mod or replace chain adjuster, etc.
> 
> Here is some milling pics you missed of the Black Oak




Wow, that black oak is beautiful clear grained wood. What are you making with it? Guessing it would be worth a small fortune if you had to buy it.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 670457
> Started moving the maple scrounge. It's all going to a friend in exchange for use of his dump trailer and hydro when the oaks come down in september.View attachment 670461
> 3 loads with the dodge. Probly 1 more load of big stuff.


I remember that stuff....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

panolo said:


> Love your window sticker! No offense but that is better than the scrounge even though the scrounge is sweet


----------



## James Miller

MountainHigh said:


> I see you noodled some of the back breakers in there. That's some nice firewood James.


I tried the fiskars first. @farmer steve told me if it doesnt split in 5 swings get the saw.


----------



## svk

Very nice @Dahmer


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I tried the fiskars first. @farmer steve told me if it doesnt split in 5 swings get the saw.


That’s a good rule of thumb.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> It certainly doesnt clear them well. Was noodling some big maple rounds Monday and it was clog,clear, repeat. Maid me wish I wouldn't have left the 590 at home.



I bought an extra clutch cover without a chain catcher for use on the MS441 when noodling. That cures at least half or more of the clog problems.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Nice score!
> Hope you have a hydraulic splitter.



And a sharp hatchet to cut all the stringers! I did one green red elm and don't want to see another


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> And a sharp hatchet to cut all the stringers! I did one green red elm and don't want to see another


Standing dead isn’t real bad. Like you I tried 1 green and never again.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I bought an extra clutch cover without a chain catcher for use on the MS441 when noodling. That cures at least half or more of the clog problems.


The chain catcher on the 7910 looks like it's done its job a few times. Its bent a bit up towards the inside of the clutch cover I'm going to straighten it out and see if that helps. It did fine in the oak but choked up in the maple.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> The chain catcher on the 7910 looks like it's done its job a few times. Its bent a bit up towards the inside of the clutch cover I'm going to straighten it out and see if that helps. It did fine in the oak but choked up in the maple.


Since Dolkita Parts ain’t cheap you have to find a buy on a used one and cut the bottom third of the clutch cover off. Kinda like a race saw.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Since Dolkita Parts ain’t cheap you have to find a buy on a used one and cut the bottom third of the clutch cover off. Kinda like a race saw.


I've seen videos of these saws clearing noodles with no problems. I don't think it's the clutch cover. If it needs to be noodled I'll just grab the 590 before I cut up a good clutch cover.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Oh yeah. Just a 22 ton but it’s split everything I’ve ever put in it.


That's all that's needed for firewood, I prefer them over the 25/28 tons as they have a quicker stroke, and the 22's are lighter to move around by hand as well as better on fuel.


turnkey4099 said:


> And a sharp hatchet to cut all the stringers! I did one green red elm and don't want to see another


That's what I'm saying, I would just noodle it all if I had to burn it and didn't have any other wood available.


Dahmer said:


> Standing dead isn’t real bad. Like you I tried 1 green and never again.


Once I was on my computer I thought it looked as though it might be fishers material, but I've never split it that dead/seasoned before.


----------



## svk

From what I’ve seen the Dolmar saws clear noodles better than others. I couldn’t jam that Makita 5000 I was testing. Would just bog the saw even in softwood.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I've seen videos of these saws clearing noodles with no problems. I don't think it's the clutch cover. If it needs to be noodled I'll just grab the 590 before I cut up a good clutch cover.


Nice load James.
Removing the chain catch does help a lot on the 7910's.
Are you laying the saw flat across the round, if so it helps to tip it slightly so the noodles are a little shorter, the key is to take your time so it doesn't get jammed up. Many of the old front tensioner saws cleared chips/noodles much better than the new ones.


----------



## svk

That’s one spot where the 346 family is lacking. They don’t have much chip clearance room. I was crosscutting greet/wet balsam aspen the other day and the saw wasn’t even clearing those.


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> Re the *Fuzzy stuff* - - ya it's *dried moss *on that maple. Fall, Winter and Spring in our* temperate rain forest *makes the stuff grow like crazy over any log and tree. We always cover the wood on palettes as any rain and the moss comes right back to life. August dries it right out completely. Doesn't affect the wood. Actually also makes a nice fire starter.
> 
> I burn about 6 cords a year and try to cut another 8+ for neighbours, but this year I only manged to get the time to cut 6 cords. Will have to get serious about scrounging more this next season.
> 
> That's a nice pile you've got there



I can imagine it is pretty wet over there seeing all that moss.
6 cord is not to many for being that far north, long heating season up there, I only burn 3.5-4 and I heat about 98% with wood and the other 2 \% with wood pellets when it's very cold or in the shoulder season.

Thanks. That's some random rounds, I have a big pile of rounds and another big pile of splits as well as a smaller pile of splits.
I'm looking forward to splitting some locust this fall and putting it right in the wood shed .
The big split pile is in the background,


hauled another load of rounds today too.


----------



## chipper1

bear1998 said:


> I want wanna them....


I want a ported 395 too .


----------



## MountainHigh

chipper1 said:


> I can imagine it is pretty wet over there seeing all that moss.6 cord is not to many for being that far north, long heating season up there, I only burn 3.5-4 and I heat about 98% with wood and the other 2 \% with wood pellets when it's very cold or in the shoulder season.
> 
> Thanks. That's some random rounds, I have a big pile of rounds and another big pile of splits as well as a smaller pile of splits.I'm looking forward to splitting some locust this fall and putting it right in the wood shed . The big split pile is in the background,
> View attachment 670475
> 
> hauled another load of rounds today too.
> View attachment 670479



If I leave a nice big pile like you have on the ground during spring rains, even if tarped, the wood on the bottom sucks up moisture and starts to get punky in a couple of months.

Some showers are expected end of this week. Been VERY dry here for 2 months so we're doing rain dances looking forward to dousing the 600 fires across the province.

Locust we don't have here. Hardest wood we get is Maple that might also be why I burn a little more wood in winter.

My 2500 sq.ft home is pretty tight and well insulated - 6 cords a year is during a bad winter. I've also got by with 4 cords during mild winters if I have lots of maple around. Birch, fir and alder are the other woods we get. Pretty soft compared to what you have in eastern North America.

Looks like a nice piece of property you have there!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nice load James.
> Removing the chain catch does help a lot on the 7910's.
> Are you laying the saw flat across the round, if so it helps to tip it slightly so the noodles are a little shorter, the key is to take your time so it doesn't get jammed up. Many of the old front tensioner saws cleared chips/noodles much better than the new ones.


I guess I'm just used to the 590 clearing noodles like it doesnt care. I'll try the angle thing next time.


----------



## MustangMike

Installed this work bench at my Step Son's today. It is the first project I've done with my milled wood, and it is Black Oak. That is some tough stuff!

Came out well, everyone was happy. I just love the live edge and "rough cut". Just touched it lightly with a belt sander to ensure there were no splinters. 

We spaced the brackets so he can store 3 garbage cans underneath. Never enough room down in Westchester!


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Well let me know when that day comes.
> That was the vibe I got from the post.
> 
> That's the ones I like for some reason .
> So last night when I was scrounging the polesaw up the guy gave me this when I was scrounging around his garage, can you believe that right after we were talking about it, just never know when your gonna get the hookup. Praise God .
> View attachment 670440



So ,,, looks like you watch the fireplace channel in the summer ?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Installed this work bench at my Step Son's today. It is the first project I've done with my milled wood, and it is Black Oak. That is some tough stuff!
> 
> Came out well, everyone was happy. I just love the live edge and "rough cut". Just touched it lightly with a belt sander to ensure there were no splinters.
> 
> We spaced the brackets so he can store 3 garbage cans underneath. Never enough room down in Westchester!


WORKBENCH! That thing should be in the formal dining room.


----------



## MountainHigh

Dahmer said:


> WORKBENCH! That thing should be in the formal dining room.


Exactly! With a little more sanding and finishing, that wood is ideal for a beautiful dining room table. Nice work Mike. If I was closer to your area I'd be hounding you for some of those slabs


----------



## svk

I’m going to be doing a new office soon. Thinking it’s time to slab out those big pines that blew down behind my cabin. Really want a couple live edge tables.


----------



## chipper1

MountainHigh said:


> If I leave a nice big pile like you have on the ground during spring rains, even if tarped, the wood on the bottom sucks up moisture and starts to get punky in a couple of months.
> 
> Some showers are expected end of this week. Been VERY dry here for 2 months so we're doing rain dances looking forward to dousing the 600 fires across the province.
> 
> Locust we don't have here. Hardest wood we get is Maple that might also be why I burn a little more wood in winter.
> 
> My 2500 sq.ft home is pretty tight and well insulated - 6 cords a year is during a bad winter. I've also got by with 4 cords during mild winters if I have lots of maple around. Birch, fir and alder are the other woods we get. Pretty soft compared to what you have in eastern North America.
> 
> Looks like a nice piece of property you have there!


Some of the stuff on the bottom of the round pile I've been loading from was a bit punky, but it went in the pile wet and a little rotten as it was. I try to use the more rot resistant wood on the bottom to keep from wicking up the moisture. I also found that if you are using dead standing wood it will stay pretty dry as it was, but when you put green on the ground it just stays wet. Another benefit here is we are on the top 3/4 of a river valley so it's either gravel, sand and then a few small pockets of clay, I have one fly spot on the 2.6 acres here which I dug thru and installed a "French drain" of gravel that keeps it dry. 

Hopefully you get rain soon, it's looked pretty bad up there for a while now. 

Locust is pretty awesome wood, very hard and rot resistant. Many consider it a weed because it can be quite invasive, but to a firewooder it's a dream come true to have it on your property. I cleared a spot for a pole building(the picture of the big pile looks across it, hope to build soon) and took out a bunch of nice locust, but I usually only take out the dead standing ones and all the other wood I get comes from other properties or tree jobs.

Our place is a doublewide on a full basement, we don't heat the basement, it doesn't have good insulation in the ceiling as it's a cathedral . It's 1850sq ft main level and is a nice open floorpan except the master bedroom which is about 5 degrees f cooler which we like.
I would probably burn 6 cord with those woods, I burn all hardwood, but some of them are pretty low but like the boxelder(great shoulder wood).

Thanks we like it a lot here and are very grateful to have got the place.


----------



## svk

Got down to FL tonight for a short stint. Will be hauling all of my saw related stuff back north as I’m going to be too busy to spend much time down here this winter. I’m sure opening the storage is going to be like Christmas as I don’t remember all of what’s in there.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> So ,,, looks like you watch the fireplace channel in the summer ?


Yes we do, only channel we get .
That TV was a gift from a friend, I wouldn't spend that kind of money on one, I could buy a nice saw for that much.
I need to make some mounts for the TV to mount on the bottom of the mantel so I can get into the top of my pellet stove. It looks like about 8-9" clearance between the top of the pellet stove and the TV bottom if I remove the pedestal base from the TV. One day I want to put a pellet storage/gravity bin in the "room" behind the fireplace, I could make one that would hold a couple hundred pounds, then I wouldn't even need to open the top, someday, maybe lol.


----------



## MustangMike

My next project will be a little kitchen table for my Daughter, I'm thinking Black Oak will be good for that as well.

Then maybe a dining table and work bench for the Cabin. What wood to use … Black Oak, Red Oak, Hickory … No easy choice guys!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My next project will be a little kitchen table for my Daughter, I'm thinking Black Oak will be good for that as well.
> 
> Then maybe a dining table and work bench for the Cabin. What wood to use … Black Oak, Red Oak, Hickory … No easy choice guys!


That bench looked great.
I think you could do some inlays on the black oak with the red oak, and trim it out with the hickory .


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.


 
I already have that little saw beat. Easily. _No need to go get one_.

I have one in my office just about the same as that one, only no helper handle. I also have a bigger 2-man saw by the front door. I never measured, but I think it's about 7' long.

The best part is that these are not relics that I have collected. They have been in my family since they were new, and were used on the farm. They were in the family when my 87 year old mother was a little kid. She has a historical marker in the front yard: We are stop #25 on the Battle of Westport tour (Civil war). Also, Jim Bridger settled down on his farm in Kansas City* just across the creek from my great, great,?,? ...grandfather. We have had those saws in the basement since ...well...nobody knows. The relatives that knew died a long time ago. My mother was going to throw them away, arguing that no one uses that stuff anymore. _I wasn't going to let that happen.
_
I'll try to remember to send some pics.

Let's not stop there:I have several modern hand saws in my climbing gear, and a Silky Hayute (21' pole saw) in the back room.

***Very cool! According to the story I found, my forebears (Thomas was the surname back then) owned the farm right between Jim Bridger and his partner Louis Vasquez. I never knew that until today.


----------



## pdqdl

muddstopper said:


> I got a new one like that and its never cut a pice of wood. I have had it for 20 years and got it from my dad and dont know how long he had it before me.



It seems that there is quite a collection of guys here that are still hanging onto the old hand saws. _And you guys didn't think I fit in. 
_
_Admittedly, I am more of a chainsaw user than an enthusiast._

Ev'rbody is explaining how they mix their fuel. I put 50 gallons of premium alcohol free in the barrel, and then add a gallon of oil rated for 50:1. It's a no brainer! Stir by cycling the hand pump for a few minutes. _No, it never gets old enough to go stale, either._

Funny thing about 2-cycle oil. It gets a LOT cheaper when you buy it in 5 gallon pails.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Installed this work bench at my Step Son's today. It is the first project I've done with my milled wood, and it is Black Oak. That is some tough stuff!
> 
> Came out well, everyone was happy. I just love the live edge and "rough cut". Just touched it lightly with a belt sander to ensure there were no splinters.
> 
> We spaced the brackets so he can store 3 garbage cans underneath. Never enough room down in Westchester!



That's got character, Mike. Looks solid!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Installed this work bench at my Step Son's today. It is the first project I've done with my milled wood, and it is Black Oak. That is some tough stuff!
> 
> Came out well, everyone was happy. I just love the live edge and "rough cut". Just touched it lightly with a belt sander to ensure there were no splinters.
> 
> We spaced the brackets so he can store 3 garbage cans underneath. Never enough room down in Westchester!


Looking great. Looks almost as heavy as black spruce. How were the connections back at the wall done? Liking the birdsmouth at the bottom of the braces.


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> It certainly doesnt clear them well. Was noodling some big maple rounds Monday and it was clog,clear, repeat. Maid me wish I wouldn't have left the 590 at home.





turnkey4099 said:


> I bought an extra clutch cover without a chain catcher for use on the MS441 when noodling. That cures at least half or more of the clog problems.





chipper1 said:


> Nice load James.
> Removing the chain catch does help a lot on the 7910's.
> Are you laying the saw flat across the round, if so it helps to tip it slightly so the noodles are a little shorter, the key is to take your time so it doesn't get jammed up. Many of the old front tensioner saws cleared chips/noodles much better than the new ones.


What he said! 

When you are clogging on noodles, just move the saw cut a little bit off angle from parallel to the grain of the log. It will still cut very fast, but the slivers of wood won't be quite as long as "noodles", and it quits plugging up.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> I already have that little saw beat. Easily. _No need to go get one_.
> 
> I have one in my office just about the same as that one, only no helper handle. I also have a bigger 2-man saw by the front door. I never measured, but I think it's about 7' long.
> 
> The best part is that these are not relics that I have collected. They have been in my family since they were new, and were used on the farm. They were in the family when my 87 year old mother was a little kid. She has a historical marker in the front yard: We are stop #25 on the Battle of Westport tour (Civil war). Also, Jim Bridger settled down on his farm in Kansas City* just across the creek from my great, great,?,? ...grandfather. We have had those saws in the basement since ...well...nobody knows. The relatives that knew died a long time ago. My mother was going to throw them away, arguing that no one uses that stuff anymore. _I wasn't going to let that happen.
> _
> I'll try to remember to send some pics.
> 
> Let's not stop there:I have several modern hand saws in my climbing gear, and a Silky Hayute (21' pole saw) in the back room.
> 
> ***Very cool! According to the story I found, my forebears (Thomas was the surname back then) owned the farm right between Jim Bridger and his partner Louis Vasquez. I never knew that until today.


Here are a couple that either my Dad or I used climbing. The black plastic handled saw, that looks nothing like a limbing saw, has Asplundh Tree Company cast in the plastic. I like how the big one on the right has a short row of small teeth as starter teeth to get your cut going.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> has Asplundh Tree Company cast in the plastic



My first FIL worked for them. Had the longest record for on the job w/o an accident, even though he was an alcoholic. He is the one who taught me how to use a chainsaw … no one else in the family used them. Back then, they were all running Homelite XLs. He was thin and wirery and could climb like a monkey. Like he said to me "I was doing this before they had bucket trucks".

When I asked him why he drank so much, he said to me "Would you climb way up high on that dead tree if you were not drinking"? I told him NO!

Unfortunately, he went out on disability when he was still in his 50s due to the drinking and smoking.

FYI, I don't drink till the days work is done, period!


----------



## KenJax Tree

pdqdl said:


> 110 oz isn't very close to a gallon. 110/128=.859 = 86% of a gallon.
> 
> That's 14% short! $5/ quart (less 14%) becomes $5.81*4=$23.26 per gallon !!
> 
> It might be more practical to get a handsaw.



The VP SEF is a full 128oz.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Looking great. Looks almost as heavy as black spruce. How were the connections back at the wall done? Liking the birdsmouth at the bottom of the braces.



We used 3" deck screws to connect the 2 X 4 to the wall (on the studs), and I drilled the work bench in the back and used the 3" deck screws to connect it to that 2 X 4. To connect the two perpendicular supports I (at a toe nail angle) used 2" deck screws to connect it, so nothing shows on the top.

He did not want it glued in case he needs to remove it for any reason.


----------



## svk

I get dehydrated quickly when I drink and do activities so even beer and sports is a no-no for me. Definitely enjoy a few after a good days work. 

I will occasionally have a couple with dinner then head out to the woodpile but don’t even have a buzz.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> He did not want it glued in case he needs to remove it for any reason.


Good thinking. I’ve had to remove glued stuff from walls and if good glue was used it usually takes a sizeable amount of sheetrock with it. 

Our last house had ceramic toilet paper holders glued to the wall. Broke them trying to remove and then had to literally chisel them off the wall and mud the area.


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> If he gets a hand saw like this I'd let him stay. It's the 100CC version.



On my office walls:


Sadly, the handle was broken long before I got it.

This bad boy is still a bit sharp after many years of total neglect. It's only 6' long. 




So do I get to stay if I play nice & promise to share?

Speaking of sharing; I gots a couple of old chainsaws, too.



Big red one in the back is a Mall gear drive. I've never figured out what the other one is.


----------



## pdqdl

LondonNeil said:


> As a general rule.... New batteries cost more than a new tool, and you'll need them too soon! Haha!
> 
> Tbf, batteries are much better now. But generally, lithium's don't mind top up charging but don't like deep discharge. Store charged or part charged. If you really want to be anal, store part charged and in the fridge, or leave on charge the whole time.... Slow discharge/leakage causes permanent damage to lithium's.



I recently bought a DJI drone; it uses expensive lithium batteries. They are VERY specific about charging cycles and how to store them for maximum battery life & capacity.

Full cycling is just fine. Run 'em down to nothing! Well...not quite all the way if you don't want to crash.
Full charging is encouraged if you plan on using the battery again soon. Otherwise: leave it partly charged, but never store it discharged.

Storage is where they get picky: It is apparently very bad to store long at either fully discharged or fully charged. So much so that the batteries have an electronic brain inside them that will automatically discharge a fully charged battery after it sits unused for 10 days. It will discharge down to less than 50% capacity and then leave it there.

These recommendations might be wrong for other batteries, but I suspect the chemistry in all the lithium batteries is about the same. I expect that these are the best practices for other lithium batteries, too.


----------



## MountainHigh

pdqdl said:


> I recently bought a DJI drone; it uses expensive lithium batteries. They are VERY specific about charging cycles and how to store them for maximum battery life & capacity.
> 
> Full cycling is just fine. Run 'em down to nothing! Well...not quite all the way if you don't want to crash.
> Full charging is encouraged if you plan on using the battery again soon. Otherwise: leave it partly charged, but never store it discharged.
> 
> Storage is where they get picky: It is apparently very bad to store long at either fully discharged or fully charged. So much so that the batteries have an electronic brain inside them that will automatically discharge a fully charged battery after it sits unused for 10 days. It will discharge down to less than 50% capacity and then leave it there.
> 
> These recommendations might be wrong for other batteries, but I suspect the chemistry in all the lithium batteries is about the same. I expect that these are the best practices for other lithium batteries, too.



Interesting .... ya I too have heard storing at 50% +/- is ideal, but it's a pain when you want to pick up a tool and go at a long job when you know it's only sitting at 50%

FWIW - Here's what Battery University says:

*How to store batteries:*
https://batteryuniversity.com/index.php/learn/article/how_to_store_batteries

*How to prolong Lithium batteries:*
https://batteryuniversity.com/index.php/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## KiwiBro

It seems like all my Makita 18v batteries can only get to about 50% of their new charge these days anyway, so I guess that's serendipity for ya. Auto storage charge optimisation.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> We used 3" deck screws to connect the 2 X 4 to the wall (on the studs), and I drilled the work bench in the back and used the 3" deck screws to connect it to that 2 X 4. To connect the two perpendicular supports I (at a toe nail angle) used 2" deck screws to connect it, so nothing shows on the top.
> 
> He did not want it glued in case he needs to remove it for any reason.


 Thanks. The chain ripple is a nifty look. I wonder, if doing a wider table, the mill could rip on an angle so the ripples are angled across the face of the slabs and then with the slabs created, rip them into four narrower slabs and reverse the orientation of the ripples so it has a funky herringbone type of pattern when laminated together to form the table. Have plugged that into the memory banks and might give it a try this Summer.


----------



## turnkey4099

pdqdl said:


> On my office walls:
> View attachment 670595
> 
> Sadly, the handle was broken long before I got it.
> 
> This bad boy is still a bit sharp after many years of total neglect. It's only 6' long.
> View attachment 670597
> 
> 
> 
> So do I get to stay if I play nice & promise to share?
> 
> Speaking of sharing; I gots a couple of old chainsaws, too.
> View attachment 670596
> 
> 
> Big red one in the back is a Mall gear drive. I've never figured out what the other one is.



That mall looks similar to my introduction to chainsaws. 1953 working for a farmer. He decided to fall a big dead tamarach for fenceposts. Put me on the outboard helper handle - 4' bar. Undercut nice, started back cut and the bottom of the tree and stump just shattered. I was 100 ft away and gaining speed when it hit the ground. Came back and that old mall was laying there going 'put, put',put' but the bar had an almost perfect 90 degree bend. All I remember about the model was a 2cyl and that may not even be right.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> My first FIL worked for them. Had the longest record for on the job w/o an accident, even though he was an alcoholic. He is the one who taught me how to use a chainsaw … no one else in the family used them. Back then, they were all running Homelite XLs. He was thin and wirery and could climb like a monkey. Like he said to me "I was doing this before they had bucket trucks".
> 
> When I asked him why he drank so much, he said to me "Would you climb way up high on that dead tree if you were not drinking"? I told him NO!
> 
> Unfortunately, he went out on disability when he was still in his 50s due to the drinking and smoking.
> 
> FYI, I don't drink till the days work is done, period!


We knew a lot of Asplundh foremen. Our saw shop owner/mechanic was a retired Asplundh guy. Calentonio, he had been diagnosed with some kind of cancer and they told him to quit drinking and smoking. When ever you saw him he had a big old cigar in his mouth and a beer on the shop bench. Don't know how old he got to be, but it was old enough to call him "Old Man" with no disrespect. Most tree guys I grew up around drank a lot. My Dad and Uncle never did though, maybe that's why they were very successful. Dad owned a residential tree service, so we didn't have much need for a bucket truck. The homes we worked around would never let you drive on the grass. Dad actually bought a pickup truck load of burlap sheets so we could cover the whole yard to keep from getting saw dust in the grass.


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> View attachment 670453
> View attachment 670453
> so thats were i left it


Al, I'd pay good money for that. I'd make it the center lodge pole in my log cabin!


----------



## James Miller

Believe I'm about done hear other then getting the rest of the wood out. Building company is going to bury the small stuff so I don't have to deal with it.
heres a pic of the noodles that choked up the 7910 the other day. Don't seem excessively long to me.


----------



## LondonNeil

Done? i hope you aren't thinking of leaving the 3-way crotch? If a jobs worth doing..... then again, maybe not!

glad i didn't get the makita!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> glad i didn't get the makita!


 slight bar tip angle and/or slightly different chain grind is a small price to pay for the small price you would have paid for the very capable 7910. In almost every other respect it is a superb saw and above all else, well regarded by tens if not hundreds of poster/owners on this site. This is not to say other brands and price points are not as or more capable, rather to raise the point the 79xx saws are not to be sniffed at.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Done? i hope you aren't thinking of leaving the 3-way crotch? If a jobs worth doing..... then again, maybe not!
> 
> glad i didn't get the makita!


I bought the 7910 to pull a big bar when I run into big wood. It noodled oak with no issues. The maple is almost gummy which may be part of the problem. If I had a 32 I could probly get two more rounds off the trunk. Biggest bar I have is 24 and you won't get the middle cutting from both sides with the 24.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I bought the 7910 to pull a big bar when I run into big wood. It noodled oak with no issues. The maple is almost gummy which may be part of the problem. If I had a 32 I could probly get two more rounds off the trunk. Biggest bar I have is 24 and you won't get the middle cutting from both sides with the 24.





James Miller said:


> View attachment 670627
> Believe I'm about done hear other then getting the rest of the wood out. Building company is going to bury the small stuff so I don't have to deal with it.View attachment 670628
> heres a pic of the noodles that choked up the 7910 the other day. Don't seem excessively long to me.


I beleive its the softwood that causes some of the issues....I noodles some popular with the 395 n it would clog no matter what i tried....


----------



## chipper1

Chip/noodle management is key when cutting, especially with a long bar buried or close.

I got another load of wood out today(theres only a few more loads there), then scrounged some black locust rounds  out of the woods at my place that I left there last yr, good to clean some things up. The locust is ready to be split and then burnt this winter . I plan on getting a bunch of wood hand split and then load up the wood shed with it as soon as the temps cool down a bit, guess I need to get the side on the woodshed first though lol.


----------



## Erik B

turnkey4099 said:


> That mall looks similar to my introduction to chainsaws. 1953 working for a farmer. He decided to fall a big dead tamarach for fenceposts. Put me on the outboard helper handle - 4' bar. Undercut nice, started back cut and the bottom of the tree and stump just shattered. I was 100 ft away and gaining speed when it hit the ground. Came back and that old mall was laying there going 'put, put',put' but the bar had an almost perfect 90 degree bend. All I remember about the model was a 2cyl and that may not even be right.


@turnkey4099 Do any of these look familiar?


----------



## 95custmz

Bucked up some Cherry, Maple, and Ash for a truck load of firewood for a friend. He said he needed some logs to burn. Fine by me, did not have to split any of it with an axe. Just bucked it, loaded it, and delivered for a small fee. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

My splitter is at another location, but I split some Ash by hand and Noodled some Elm with an 046-D and loaded up the trailer and delivered 1/2 cord, then I cut the grass, then started to assemble an Asian 660 (like I need another saw). Anyway, someone ported this jug for me, and I like how it looks, so we will (eventually) see how it runs.

Tomorrow I'm working with my brother all day, so maybe the saw building will resume on Sat.


----------



## svk

Found a good deal on a 24” bar so I ordered it. Have 3-4 trees that are well over 20” that I want to take down so this will make the felling cuts significantly easier. Now just need to find a couple of reasonably priced chains.


----------



## bear1998

svk said:


> Found a good deal on a 24” bar so I ordered it. Have 3-4 trees that are well over 20” that I want to take down so this will make the felling cuts significantly easier. Now just need to find a couple of reasonably priced chains.


Check out @redbull660 over at chainsaw parts.....very good price on chains....


----------



## pdqdl

turnkey4099 said:


> That mall looks similar to my introduction to chainsaws. 1953 working for a farmer. He decided to fall a big dead tamarach for fenceposts. Put me on the outboard helper handle - 4' bar. Undercut nice, started back cut and the bottom of the tree and stump just shattered. I was 100 ft away and gaining speed when it hit the ground. Came back and that old mall was laying there going 'put, put',put' but the bar had an almost perfect 90 degree bend. All I remember about the model was a 2cyl and that may not even be right.



That old saw is so heavy, you need two men just to carry it around all day. I guess back when guys really did hard work all day like cutting up timber with nothing but muscle, a gasoline powered saw must have seemed like a delightful invention. I often wonder what the old timers from the 50's & before would think of my Husqy 3120 with a 50" bar. So light! So incredibly fast cutting!

For you guys that aren't familiar with an old boat anchor like a Mall chainsaw, here are a few key differences between the old saws and anything modern.

The carburetor had a float, needle, & seat. Needless to say, it didn't run upside down.
The old 2-cycle engines were pretty much built the same as a 4 cycle engine, except without valves & oil reservoir. They had heavy crankshafts with heavy flywheels, and they didn't really run very fast RPM's.
Because the engine turned slower (and had a LOT less power per pound of saw), they were engineered to have lots of torque. My Mall has a gear reduction drive on the chain! This meant that the chain turned very slow compared to a modern machine.
In order to cut any wood at all, they relied on huge chain and deep depth gauge settings. My Mall is running 3/4" pitch chain with fully rounded cutters.
Because the saw couldn't be tipped over with the float carburetor, it has a freely rotating bar mount. Cutting a tree down meant that you would rotate the bar to the angle you wanted, then locked the nose into position with the lock-handle near the throttle trigger, then start cutting. When you hold the saw, it's kind of like using a really big safety lever on the handle of a modern saw.
With that slow moving chain and the high torque drive, there was no such thing as bore-cuts, nor any cutting with the top of the bar. Kickbacks weren't just an occupational risk, they were a certainty if you tried to cut with any part of the top of the bar. Naturally, the saw pulled into the bucking spikes in a big way.
This is a good demo video of a different model than mine:


This one shows the bar rotation. I'm pretty sure that this is my model, too.

Mine has the 2-man handle & a 36" bar, though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@dsell


----------



## turnkey4099

Erik B said:


> @turnkey4099 Do any of these look familiar?View attachment 670715
> View attachment 670716



Now _*that*_ is a collection!! My rememberer is vague at this late date but I think it was a 2cyl opposed.


----------



## Erik B

turnkey4099 said:


> Now _*that*_ is a collection!! My rememberer is vague at this late date but I think it was a 2cyl opposed.


@turnkey4099 The guy that owns those Mall saws travels to different places and actually runs them. He has one saw that he uses an outboard motor to start. He has a motor on a wooden box and uses a belt between that motor and the saw to get the saw started. The chain does run rather slow on them compared to a modern chain saw.


----------



## James Miller

Next scrounge lined up. I start Tuesday. 


Theres 10 standing dead red oaks on the property beside it that are coming down also.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Next scrounge lined up. I start Tuesday. View attachment 670826
> View attachment 670827
> View attachment 670828
> Theres 10 standing dead red oaks on the property beside it that are coming down also.


Gonna give that 590 and Dolkita a work out.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Gonna give that 590 and Dolkita a work out.


They have a pair of 590s with 4 years tree service abuse on them. Stone stock down to the limiters still running strong even though they look like they get dragged behind the truck.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> They have a pair of 590s with 4 years tree service abuse on them. Stone stock down to the limiters still running strong even though they look like they get dragged behind the truck.


Shame Echo makes an inferior saw.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Shame Echo makes an inferior saw.



Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## rwoods

I ordinarily post my woodcutting pictures in the McCulloch thread but since my MAC didn't leave the truck today, I will post today's pictures here. All cut to log length for pickup and delivery to the woodlot tomorrow; I didn't think to take a picture of the log pile as my mind was some place else. Couple more stems to cut tomorrow if I get other chores done in time. I am thinking of changing to a steel wedge. Ron


----------



## James Miller

If it's got a sharp chain I don't care what names on the side. Theres a poulan wood shark at my brothers house that would keep my house heated no problem if my other saws disappeared.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> If it's got a sharp chain I don't care what names on the side. Theres a poulan wood shark at my brothers house that would keep my house heated no problem if my other saws disappeared.


Just be sure to paint it orange.


----------



## rwoods

Hit Post instead of Upload so I messed up my story line. Anyway, the above picture is tree #3.

Tree #1 was a dead red oak that broke off at the stump when the CAT was pushing on it.

Tree #2 Stump has been hauled away. The stub in the middle is a fork I cut. The trunk extended to the far right and the stem extended past the CAT. CAT operator is fishing out the upper logs - the rest are already on the pile.




Tree #3 going over.





Tree #3 Bucked into 5 10' logs 32" on big end of 1st log down to 20" on small end of 5th log. Would have made some good lumber.



Trees 4 and 5 for tomorrow.



Tree # 4 going down.



Oh, the steel wedge I want is yellow, air conditioned and says CAT on the side. Great for freeing pinched saws.

Ron


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Lots of great firewood there, like the dozer pushing them over, no hang ups either.


----------



## rwoods

Had to edit that post about 5 times - I think I finally got it right. Ron


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Just be sure to paint it orange.


Then put a Husqvarna sticker on it.


----------



## rwoods

Dahmer said:


> Lots of great firewood there, like the dozer pushing them over, no hang ups either.



I would have love to fell them but then the stumps would have to be dug. I left a lot of wood at the bases because they were covered in loose dirt. The CAT operator rolled a couple for me to knock off as much dirt as possible. But yes, that CAT is slick.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

The CAT had a little help from another CAT. He used a backhoe to dig around the roots from the pushing side before he pushed them. With the bucket high he would get them to lean then he would come in as shown in the pictures and lift the roots. Getting them to lean was the hard and most dangerous part. I stopped him once on tree #2 because the top was swaying wildly and starting to break. The operator is a friend so he didn't mind me stepping into his business a little. Ron


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rwoods said:


> The CAT had a little help from another CAT. He used a backhoe to dig around the roots from the pushing side before he pushed them. With the bucket high he would get them to lean then he would come in as shown in the pictures and lift the roots. Getting them to lean was the hard and most dangerous part. I stopped him once on tree #2 because the top was swaying wildly and starting to break. The operator is a friend so he didn't mind me stepping into his business a little. Ron


Better help from a friend than an ambulance.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Just be sure to paint it orange.



I like the green better. If they still maid real poulans I might not have any echos.


----------



## turnkey4099

Erik B said:


> @turnkey4099 The guy that owns those Mall saws travels to different places and actually runs them. He has one saw that he uses an outboard motor to start. He has a motor on a wooden box and uses a belt between that motor and the saw to get the saw started. The chain does run rather slow on them compared to a modern chain saw.



Very slow but the torque was high, one could really lean on them. We had a Mack a luck, I don't recall the model, that was still gear drive fairly new for our firewood and the post hole digger auger to go with it. That rig, if it caught a rock, could really give one a ride. I went into the AF in 1954 and retired in 1975, I was surprised to find that saws no longer were gear drive and one could not lean on them. Sharp chain or you weren't going to cut much wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Next scrounge lined up. I start Tuesday. View attachment 670826
> View attachment 670827
> View attachment 670828
> Theres *10 standing dead red oaks* on the property beside it that are coming down also.



No doubt about it, You Suck!


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> No doubt about it, You Suck!


I've done well this year so far. Doesnt always work that way, a couple years ago we had to buy a triaxle load of logs cause we got almost nothing that year. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 670915
> I like the green better. If they still maid real poulans I might not have any echos.


If you chose to collect a couple specific models/families of those Poulans you could probably put up a lifetime supply worth of parts saws and fixers. Then you just need to buy carb kits and crank seals as needed.

I put up an ad looking for a parts saw and ended up with a like new 5020 for 20 bucks that just needed a new chain.


----------



## James Miller

@Dahmer I like orange to. 
Headed over to clean up one of the oaks from yesterday.


----------



## nighthunter

did a bit of scrounging with a 13ton volvo


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 670955
> View attachment 670956
> View attachment 670957
> View attachment 670958
> did a bit of scrounging with a 13ton volvo


What did you do with the excavator, just push it where you wanted it to fall. 
That's a nice bit of wood in there.


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> What did you do with the excavator, just push it where you wanted it to fall.
> That's a nice bit of wood in there.


 yeah there was a bad lean on that ash in the wrong direction so I got the excavator to push into the field and away from the road


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> yeah there was a bad lean on that ash in the wrong direction so I got the excavator to push into the field and away from the road


I get that.
The step cut is a useful tool when you have equipment to give a push or pull in the direction of fall. I use it with the skidding winch on my little Kubota all the time and have used it with a rope and a truck on back leaners. Key things are to pull/push directly against the lean or the hinge can break, the other is to adjust the holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut based on the tree type as well as the type of equipment you have to pull/push it and break the holding wood. Give it a try in a safe area and do some experimenting. 

Here's one I did last spring(cut all the pines out of there, but only filmed the one)that had a good bit of back lean, there were also power lines and cable lines as well as a well head and a light as well as high voltage lines just ahead and above where it was filmed from.
It's a great trick to have in your pocket and easy to learn.


----------



## James Miller

Theres a little bit of wood here. Theres 2 this size and another that's bigger yet. The big one is pretty rotted so I'll probably leave it in the woods.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 670963
> Theres a little bit of wood here. Theres 2 this size and another that's bigger yet. The big one is pretty rotted so I'll probably leave it in the woods.


Great looking setup there, need to get me one .
That should give you some time to practice some chip/noodle management .


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> I get that.
> The step cut is a useful tool when you have equipment to give a push or pull in the direction of fall. I use it with the skidding winch on my little Kubota all the time and have used it with a rope and a truck on back leaners. Key things are to pull/push directly against the lean or the hinge can break, the other is to adjust the holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut based on the tree type as well as the type of equipment you have to pull/push it and break the holding wood. Give it a try in a safe area and do some experimenting.
> 
> Here's one I did last spring(cut all the pines out of there, but only filmed the one)that had a good bit of back lean, there were also power lines and cable lines as well as a well head and a light as well as high voltage lines just ahead and above where it was filmed from.
> It's a great trick to have in your pocket and easy to learn.


 I could but there is a disease affecting ash in Ireland called ash die back which makes them quite unpredictable when falling so better play it safe than sorry


----------



## svk

Last night I cleaned all of my saw stuff out of my storage unit in FL from last winter. I’ve got ten saws (only one runner though) in the car headed north today. It’s amazing how quickly the stuff accumulates. 

Found a bunch of bars I knew were somewhere. Still missing several chains that hopefully will turn up.


----------



## husqvarna257

James Miller said:


> 2
> 
> I like the green better. If they still maid real poulans I might not have any echos.


No doubt my 1st saw was a poulan, ran great for years. It was a "skitter beater" 16/1 mix.

Finishing up on the scrounge round one. 9.3 cord in the lean to. going to try to toss the extra wood in it loose on top. This is all OWB wood, I split it small this year to season quicker. The other wood I'll split for the wood stove. Still use it here and there, right in the living room so it's quick heat. My 257 was running rich here and there so I added some sea foam and now it runs like new. Still more from the scrounge to take but I want to finish all this wood first


----------



## dancan

The "Honey Do" list was long this morning but I snuck away around 1:00 pm to drop a few trees to add to the pile 
I'm still clearing the back yard at this lot but the cutting is getting close to the end . I did have a Volvo at the lot but it was no help to me 















The several trips dragging gear back and forth added up to be about a kilometer of walking , that Volvo was no help whatsoever lol


----------



## dancan

Here's a before 





After





Now you can see the lake , I'm gonna wait to meet with Paul tomorrow to see what he wants me to cut at the edges of what I've cut .
Some of the spruce did put up a fight 






Thot I was gonna have to delimb starting at the small end lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice pics s Always Dan

I just did a scrounge. Cowboy won't believe me , no pics. I've found if I wait til the girls are in bed its easier on the home front, plus the traffic is gone and I save 10-15 minutes, this means its dark so no pics. Anyway, for those that trust my word, 3/4 cube of silver birch. Some of it large enough to exercise the 365  Postman tried to deliver that yesterday....I was at work and the fiancee had taken the girls to the park. poo. I headed off to the post office to collect it today...google said they were open 'til 5....google lied and it was firmly shut at 3.30 when i got there. Its also a bank holiday weekend here.... poop poopidy poopy poop.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Nice pics s Always Dan
> 
> I just did a scrounge. Cowboy won't believe me , no pics. I've found if I wait til the girls are in bed its easier on the home front, plus the traffic is gone and I save 10-15 minutes, this means its dark so no pics. Anyway, for those that trust my word, 3/4 cube of silver birch. Some of it large enough to exercise the 365  Postman tried to deliver that yesterday....I was at work and the fiancee had taken the girls to the park. poo. I headed off to the post office to collect it today...google said they were open 'til 5....google lied and it was firmly shut at 3.30 when i got there. Its also a bank holiday weekend here.... poop poopidy poopy poop.


Sounds like a nice scrounge.
I don't think I've worked with silver birch before, looking forward to the pictures .
Hope you get the 365 soon, great saws they are.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've had a car load of silver birch once before, about a year ago now. It split really easily, and Although I've yet to burn it I'm fairly sure its dried very well. Supposedly its reasonably dense, ~0.65 RD at 12%mc and i read it lights easy...the bark makes a good fire lighter. It does need splitting quickly, or else the waterproof shiny bark traps the water in and it rots very easily. The stuff I've dried all seems very sound though, moved some recently to my parents...looks like it'll make a great fire. I'm not sure i cut any of the last lot, but birch is supposedly a very easily worked wood. I have a couple of cube of larger wood needing cutting....all stuff that could be ms180d with patience...but my patience ran out. Some of that stuff should exercise the 365 nicely. some merely moderate sized but dry and hard as nails Apple and quince, some large and dry oak, some large Ash, some moderate to large and dry locust, some sycamore....much needs noodling as its unsplittable crotches....so I'm very much looking forward to getting the 365 and giving it a test.


----------



## rwoods

I am told we got 13 or 14 dump trailer loads out of those trees. My chores took up most of the day so I only bucked tree #4 along with a small maple. A fellow cutter bucked tree #5 and a large stem that some other cutters left as being too large to cut - it was cut to bucket length instead of 10'. Here are pictures of some of the haul.
Ron

Orange paint indicates the ones that are to be stacked. The short pieces are not part of this scrounge.


----------



## svk

Looking like this fall I’ll be working in the town beteeen my house and cabin. 26 miles from the cabin, 11 miles from the house. This is going to make getting scrounged wood from cabin to home much easier as I can alternate evenings and cut/load one evening at the cabin, then unload/split/stack the next evening at home. The only cost of getting wood home is the incremental 30 miles of mileage for going up to the cabin (52 mile round trip) and back versus just driving home each night (22 mile trip).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Serious questions...

My gf has 45 acres near Tar Hollow st park just east of Chillicothe, OH. We are lookng into selling some of the valuable timber off the property but we know nothing about the real logging industry. We can rent equipment like trailers and skidsteers. I have saws. Getting the timber out and loaded on the trailer will be tricky in some cases but no big deal. How do we know what types of wood are even worth cutting? How big they need to be before we cut them? How do we know what the value is? What length do we cut the logs to before we load on the trailer or how short can we cut them?

I have seen alot of white oak, sugar maple and cherry down there. Unfortunatly the elusive highly valuable black walnut is thin where she actually has ownership, but biggins arent far....I just need some advice on a direction to go in selling timber.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Serious questions...
> 
> My gf has 45 acres near Tar Hollow st park just east of Chillicothe, OH. We are lookng into selling some of the valuable timber off the property but we know nothing about the real logging industry. We can rent equipment like trailers and skidsteers. I have saws. Getting the timber out and loaded on the trailer will be tricky in some cases but no big deal. How do we know what types of wood are even worth cutting? How big they need to be before we cut them? How do we know what the value is? What length do we cut the logs to before we load on the trailer or how short can we cut them?
> 
> I have seen alot of white oak, sugar maple and cherry down there. Unfortunatly the elusive highly valuable black walnut is thin where she actually has ownership, but biggins arent far....I just need some advice on a direction to go in selling timber.


Great topic. I’d almost suggest you make this a dedicated thread.

I’ve looked at doing a select cut of my family’s 35 acre tree farm and ultimately chose not to do it myself. I don’t want to discourage you but here’s why I decided not to:

-needed to build an approach from the highway which required permits, a contractor or rent equipment, a culvert, and several loads of fill
-need to build a skid road across low ground to reach the main section of land; again more gravel and equipment costs.
-need to dedicate several weeks of my time to cut and skid timber
-need to rent equipment to skid
-need to hire someone to haul logs to a mill
-I’ve heard that most mills give absolutely terrible prices to small sellers. Probably a combination of the fact that buying from an amateur is more risky plus they know you need to sell and probably won’t shop every mill around.

In the end, if we hired someone to do our select cut, we’ll get a check for about 8-12k. For me to do all the work, make $ for my time and still come out with that kind of $ to split with family members wasn’t probably.

In full disclaimer if you have high grade hardwoods you may be looking at a lot more $ so it may be worthwhile.

Your best bet is to see if your state forester will do a timber management plan for you and see what they recommend. Our local forester did a great job for my former property.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Serious questions...
> 
> My gf has 45 acres near Tar Hollow st park just east of Chillicothe, OH. We are lookng into selling some of the valuable timber off the property but we know nothing about the real logging industry. We can rent equipment like trailers and skidsteers. I have saws. Getting the timber out and loaded on the trailer will be tricky in some cases but no big deal. How do we know what types of wood are even worth cutting? How big they need to be before we cut them? How do we know what the value is? What length do we cut the logs to before we load on the trailer or how short can we cut them?
> 
> I have seen alot of white oak, sugar maple and cherry down there. Unfortunatly the elusive highly valuable black walnut is thin where she actually has ownership, but biggins arent far....I just need some advice on a direction to go in selling timber.


here's a link for Ohio.https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/f-37. whatever you do make sure you have a contract!!!!! there are some private companies out there that will look at your woodlot and tell you what you have and then put it up for highest bid and they do most of the leg work. not sure what they charge to do this.


----------



## Philbert

+1 on hiring a forester to advise you, before talking to timber contractors who may put their own interests first.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

free screen capture
My cousin brought me some cherry yesterday. He does this every once in a while sometimes its nothing or a small jag. But this was by far the nicest load. The rounds are bigger then they look in the photo.


----------



## Picaso

sixonetonoffun said:


> free screen capture
> My cousin brought me some cherry yesterday. He does this every once in a while sometimes its nothing or a small jag. But this was by far the nicest load. The rounds are bigger then they look in the photo.



Excellent.. now make some lamps


----------



## dancan

Sure wish I had a cousin like that !


----------



## Ryan A

Cut some wood for hunting camp today, hung our stands. Up state Pa, season starts 9/29 and I can't wait!


----------



## Multifaceted

Cut two small leaners, both dead ash with 6" maple and ash saplings to boot. Felt bad about the young ash but it was choked up by the wild grape and other thick underbrush, it probably wouldn't have survived that or the inevitable EAB. One was on a fence, the other suffered from hill erosion and was close to the road. Simple enough job for me in my current 3/4 of a man state. It was hot as hell and had to clean up all of the limbs. Not bad, got a truck bed full of 6' ash logs for a few hours work. Could have gone faster if not for my knee. My orthopedist would **** a brick if I told him about this...


----------



## 95custmz

Multifaceted said:


> Cut two snall leaners, both dead ash with 6" maple and ash saplings to boot. Felt bad about the young ash but it was choked up by the wild grape and other thick underbrush, it probably wouldn't have survived that or the inevitable EAB. One was on a fence, the other suffered from hill erosion and was close to the road. Simple enough job for me in my current 3/4 of a man state. It was hot as hell and had to clean up all of the limbs. Not bad, got a truck bed full of 6' ash logs for a few hours work. Could have gone faster if not for my knee. My orthopedist would **** a brick if I told him about this...


He does not need to know exactly what you were doing. Just tell him you were out exercising that knee so it wouldn't get stiff (physical therapy).


----------



## dancan

I was back to the Mineville houselot today to get it finished up , I met with Paul the contractor to see what he wanted done .



The left side is just what he wanted 


More cutting on the right .
But not anymore lol


----------



## Multifaceted

95custmz said:


> He does not need to know exactly what you were doing. Just tell him you were out exercising that knee so it wouldn't get stiff (physical therapy).



I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Sure wish I had a cousin like that !


I try to stay on his good side. He farms around 1200 acres in my neighborhood. Never know what he might show up with.


----------



## dancan

Less than 1/2 a tank to drop those spruce , fir and juniper , almost 2 tanks to delimb and junk into 8' lol
There should be another 3 to 4 cord from the backyard and septic field cut , only a bit of hardwood but the trackhoe operator will have it all plucked out and stacked for me


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> Cut two small leaners, both dead ash with 6" maple and ash saplings to boot. Felt bad about the young ash but it was choked up by the wild grape and other thick underbrush, it probably wouldn't have survived that or the inevitable EAB. One was on a fence, the other suffered from hill erosion and was close to the road. Simple enough job for me in my current 3/4 of a man state. It was hot as hell and had to clean up all of the limbs. Not bad, got a truck bed full of 6' ash logs for a few hours work. Could have gone faster if not for my knee. My orthopedist would **** a brick if I told him about this...


where's the axe(s)?


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Cut some wood for hunting camp today, hung our stands. Up state Pa, season starts 9/29 and I can't wait!


looks good Ryan. where do you go upstate? been hunting deer all summer in the sweet corn patches. they have gotten out of control in the last couple of years thanks to land hunting leases where the hunters don't practice good management. i'm in the 5b area. @nomad_archer has come over from Lancaster the last couple of years and "helped" out and put some meat in his freezer.


----------



## farmer steve

i saw the isocore maul/splitter on sale at walmart yesterday under $50. do i* need* one?


----------



## dancan

You'll never know until you get one lol


----------



## Multifaceted

farmer steve said:


> where's the axe(s)?



Hanging on the rack. With my torn ACL and going about in a leg brace, axe work is not as safe. I can't put too much weight on it, nor can I twist it without it giving out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> You'll never know until you get one lol


Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?


----------



## husqvarna257

Splitting up more wood but There is some I don't know what it is. It has bark that looks like oak but it is pale wood, not red and it has lots of strings attached when split. Put in a dry well yesterday on the side of the OWB. I had dug out a hill with the tractor to make a level pad for the OWB but water collects in the back where the clean out is. Went 5' down and had a left over drain pipe hanging around, back filled with 3/4" gravel. Time will tell if it works.


----------



## MustangMike

No comparison, I will never use wood again (on a splitting Axe/Maul). My X 27 has a lifetime guarantee, but I have not been able to brake one yet, wood does not last that long.

The last time I used a wood handle on a splitting maul, the handle broke and the head came back at me, I reflexively "slipped it", and it skinned my check as it went by. I will not use one again. I went to metal after that, then the X 27.

Steve, the X 27 is so much lighter, and can not see us liking the Isocore more.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Serious questions...
> 
> My gf has 45 acres near Tar Hollow st park just east of Chillicothe, OH. We are lookng into selling some of the valuable timber off the property but we know nothing about the real logging industry. We can rent equipment like trailers and skidsteers. I have saws. Getting the timber out and loaded on the trailer will be tricky in some cases but no big deal. How do we know what types of wood are even worth cutting? How big they need to be before we cut them? How do we know what the value is? What length do we cut the logs to before we load on the trailer or how short can we cut them?
> 
> I have seen alot of white oak, sugar maple and cherry down there. Unfortunatly the elusive highly valuable black walnut is thin where she actually has ownership, but biggins arent far....I just need some advice on a direction to go in selling timber.


I've been out of town for a couple days so I'm running behind. Another reason to let a logger do the work is you/we are your/our own worst enemies. We took some 16' logs to the mill and they said the were bottom quality, would use for ditch planking. There were "Cat Faces" on the logs. That's where a limb was broke or cut off. Before we left the yard a worker cut 4' off the end of the 16 footer, making it a 12 footer, and put it in the veneer pile. We thought they wanted 16' logs, but shot ourselves in the foot by leaving knots in the log. A "Clear" 12 footer is worth a lot more than a 16 footer wit a defect on the end. You may be able to get someone in to grade the property, then you have an idea what it's worth and select cut.


----------



## rarefish383

Picked up a new saw for James to try out at the Next GTG. It's a little baby one this time, 84CC's. But, it should pull a 24" OK.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> No comparison, I will never use wood again (on a splitting Axe/Maul). My X 27 has a lifetime guarantee, but I have not been able to brake one yet, wood does not last that long.
> 
> The last time I used a wood handle on a splitting maul, the handle broke and the head came back at me, I reflexively "slipped it", and it skinned my check as it went by. I will not use one again. I went to metal after that, then the X 27.
> 
> Steve, the X 27 is so much lighter, and can not see us liking the Isocore more.


Thanks Mike, my heavy maul is starting get a loose head, so was thinking the Isocore might make it into my line up.


----------



## 92utownxh

A couple weeks ago I scored a huge amount of wood from the tree service. I brought home 6 truck loads. Then, they were rushing to finish before students moved back to town. They loaded up their dump truck with logs and delivered them to me. I was shocked and very appreciative. 

My scrounging is on hold for a bit unfortunately. I need to get a different truck. The rust has gotten the frame on mine, which I'm reading is common on 1999-early 2000s gm trucks. One rear cross member is about gone, and the frame near the trailer hitch is awfully thin. Not happy. It stinks because I need the truck for some side work I do. I need to sell for what I can, only has 130k. Then, I need to get an older truck, 3/4 ton 4x4. Looking at F250s any year and Chevy/gmc 2500 before 1999. Any advice?


----------



## woodchip rookie

92utownxh said:


> A couple weeks ago I scored a huge amount of wood from the tree service. I brought home 6 truck loads. Then, they were rushing to finish before students moved back to town. They loaded up their dump truck with logs and delivered them to me. I was shocked and very appreciative.
> 
> My scrounging is on hold for a bit unfortunately. I need to get a different truck. The rust has gotten the frame on mine, which I'm reading is common on 1999-early 2000s gm trucks. One rear cross member is about gone, and the frame near the trailer hitch is awfully thin. Not happy. It stinks because I need the truck for some side work I do. I need to sell for what I can, only has 130k. Then, I need to get an older truck, 3/4 ton 4x4. Looking at F250s any year and Chevy/gmc 2500 before 1999. Any advice?


If you just had a big load delivered you wont need to scrounge for a while


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks Mike, my heavy maul is starting get a loose head, so was thinking the Isocore might make it into my line up.


Isocore is good stuff but its heavy. When I was hand splitting almost all the stuff I had was isocore material. The x27 wouldnt touch it. Now I have a 30T hydraulic "fast" model


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> I've been out of town for a couple days so I'm running behind. Another reason to let a logger do the work is you/we are your/our own worst enemies. We took some 16' logs to the mill and they said the were bottom quality, would use for ditch planking. There were "Cat Faces" on the logs. That's where a limb was broke or cut off. Before we left the yard a worker cut 4' off the end of the 16 footer, making it a 12 footer, and put it in the veneer pile. We thought they wanted 16' logs, but shot ourselves in the foot by leaving knots in the log. A "Clear" 12 footer is worth a lot more than a 16 footer wit a defect on the end. You may be able to get someone in to grade the property, then you have an idea what it's worth and select cut.


Just talked to a guy at Timber Works in Cincy and he said the exact same thing. Cut logs as long as you can without defects. He is scheduled to come and look at the property this weekend.


----------



## LondonNeil

If I could get an isocore for under $50 Id grab one. No, Id grab several.
Love the x27 but some wood demands more mass. I was facing £85 or more for an 8lb maul, either shipping an isocore from Amazon us, or for a Stihl pro cleaving hammer, then got super lucky on eBay and got a stihl for £35. If I'd been able to get an isocore cheap, I'd have got that without a doubt. It's too add to the arsenal along side the x27 though, not to replace it.


----------



## 95custmz

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?



The thing I like about the x27’s handle is that I can strike the wood with accuracy. The few times that I have missed my mark and the handle caught the edge of the log, it did not shock my hands with recoil. That is the reason for the hollow handle towards the end. And the handle has held up great. No cracks, missing chunks, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

92utownxh said:


> A couple weeks ago I scored a huge amount of wood from the tree service. I brought home 6 truck loads. Then, they were rushing to finish before students moved back to town. They loaded up their dump truck with logs and delivered them to me. I was shocked and very appreciative.
> 
> My scrounging is on hold for a bit unfortunately. I need to get a different truck. The rust has gotten the frame on mine, which I'm reading is common on 1999-early 2000s gm trucks. One rear cross member is about gone, and the frame near the trailer hitch is awfully thin. Not happy. It stinks because I need the truck for some side work I do. I need to sell for what I can, only has 130k. Then, I need to get an older truck, 3/4 ton 4x4. Looking at F250s any year and Chevy/gmc 2500 before 1999. Any advice?



I don’t know much about Chevys. But if you go with a Ford, you can’t go wrong with the 7.3 diesel or the 351 or 460 gas engines. Even the 5.4 is a decent option but you have to avoid 2004-2008 because of cam phaser problems. And whatever truck you decide on, definitely get the 8 ft. bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92utownxh

95custmz said:


> I don’t know much about Chevys. But if you go with a Ford, you can’t go wrong with the 7.3 diesel or the 351 or 460 gas engines. Even the 5.4 is a decent option but you have to avoid 2004-2008 because of cam phaser problems. And whatever truck you decide on, definitely get the 8 ft. bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not sure what the best one to get is. I really need an extended cab. I know chevys from 1999 -? had major rust issues. Great engines, but rust. I like the early ford super dutys, 1999-2003. The 5.4 can last a long time, but I've also heard of spark plug issues, blowing out. Maybe my best bet is Ford or Chevy older than 1998ish. I like the 7.3 diesel, but I worry about maintenance or repair costs. Don't know much about them. I have a 99 Honda civic I drive most of the time, but I need the truck to haul and pull a trailer. It doesn't have to be perfect, but I'd like it to be in good shape mechanically. I don't like buying and selling vehicles.


----------



## rarefish383

92utownxh said:


> I'm not sure what the best one to get is. I really need an extended cab. I know chevys from 1999 -? had major rust issues. Great engines, but rust. I like the early ford super dutys, 1999-2003. The 5.4 can last a long time, but I've also heard of spark plug issues, blowing out. Maybe my best bet is Ford or Chevy older than 1998ish. I like the 7.3 diesel, but I worry about maintenance or repair costs. Don't know much about them. I have a 99 Honda civic I drive most of the time, but I need the truck to haul and pull a trailer. It doesn't have to be perfect, but I'd like it to be in good shape mechanically. I don't like buying and selling vehicles.


I don't like getting rid of old vehicles either. I love my 99 Ram 4X4. But, it's starting to nickle and dime me to death. My wife said her car will be paid off in a couple months, for me to go get a new truck. Mowing 11 lawns I'm putting about $100 a week in fuel. I was looking at the twin turbo Ford V6 and it's putting out 90 HP and 100 foot pounds of torque more than my 99 Ram 5.9. I can just about make the truck payment with the fuel saved. I know you are looking for an older truck, preferably a 250, so was I, till I started looking at the F150. The other thing I really wanted was the jump door, and it looks like Ford is the only one offering it now. The others have full doors with a center post. Every now and then I have stuff that will slide right in the back seat with the half/jump door open, but won't fit with a center post, even though the back seat is bigger. Sorry for pushing a new truck when you are looking for an older one.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?



I've had my X27 since the 1st or 2nd year they were introduced. Lives outside, never inside, been hammered on to complete splits, has split many a cord of both soft and hard (locust). Still going strong and the handle shows no sign of deterioration. AS for wood handles? I used to replace a handle about every two years. I don't see any need to do that ever again as I bought a plastic handle maul and 8lb sledge last time the handles broke. Got so just a wood hanlde was almost the cost of a complete maul.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> looks good Ryan. where do you go upstate? been hunting deer all summer in the sweet corn patches. they have gotten out of control in the last couple of years thanks to land hunting leases where the hunters don't practice good management. i'm in the 5b area. @nomad_archer has come over from Lancaster the last couple of years and "helped" out and put some meat in his freezer.



Upstate Pa, Luzerne County-WMU 4E near Hazelton/Wilkes-Barre. About a 2 hour ride from home.We have a family farm with 113 acres.

I am in WMU 5D in Delaware County( special regulations) and we open up here 9/15. TONS of deer here and antlerless tags are abundant, just few places to hunt as its so developed. Just got into archery and I love it. I've yet to harvest but I enjoy all aspects of hunting. Scouting, prep, time spent with family/friends In the woods.....LOVE the fall


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> I don’t know much about Chevys. But if you go with a Ford, you can’t go wrong with the 7.3 diesel or the 351 or 460 gas engines. Even the 5.4 is a decent option but you have to avoid 2004-2008 because of cam phaser problems. And whatever truck you decide on, definitely get the 8 ft. bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your going to have rust problems no matter what make you go with, geographics and road salt for the winter play a major role. It's a shame about your truck, you could easily part it out and make some money toward the purchase of a new one. 130k on a 4.8/5.3/6.0 is just getting broken in. Sounds like you have a daily driver so MPG may not be at the upmost concern. As said previously Ford 351/460, dodge 360, Chevy/GMC any V8 all good platforms. I've seen rust in all three makes in the cabs, rockers, bed. Sounds like you are looking for something that was cleaned underneath after winter storms.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

A guy I know asked me to take down all the standing dead ash around his property. Got 3 truckloads today, probably 15 more to go. Only thing I hate about ash is how the branches grenade when they hit the ground. Most I can drop in the edge of the woods but some are in or leaning towards the yard, sucks cleaning all that crap up.


----------



## pdqdl

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?



I think X27 has a lifetime replacement warranty. Mine has taken some vicious hits to the handle, and it is just fine.


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 671251
> View attachment 671252
> A guy I know asked me to take down all the standing dead ash around his property. Got 3 truckloads today, probably 15 more to go. Only thing I hate about ash is how the branches grenade when they hit the ground. Most I can drop in the edge of the woods but some are in or leaning towards the yard, sucks cleaning all that crap up.



Are you in an EAB declared area? Be careful that you don't transport that wood to a non-EAB county. Federal regulations say that you can get hammered with fines for transporting ash trees out of a declared quarantine area. _Whether or not they are infected.

This is a little old, but might help anyway: http://www.docs.dcnr.pa.gov/cs/groups/public/documents/document/dcnr_20030614.pdf_


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pdqdl said:


> Are you in an EAB declared area? Be careful that you don't transport that wood to a non-EAB county. Federal regulations say that you can get hammered with fines for transporting ash trees out of a declared isolation area. _Whether or not they are infected.
> 
> This is a little old, but might help anyway: http://www.docs.dcnr.pa.gov/cs/groups/public/documents/document/dcnr_20030614.pdf_


In this part of western PA there isn’t a live ash tree to be seen, plus it’s 4 miles from home.


----------



## MustangMike

The 7.3 diesel is supposed to be rock solid and very sought after. Avoid the 6.0 version.

I've yet to find a maul that out performs my X 27, but I have a fast swing. If I can't split it with that, I bring out the Sledge Hammer and wedges (or the hydro).

Accuracy is key, and work a line across the larger pieces and focus on both edges (not the middle), you get more leverage. If it does not split, rotate 90* and give it a try, if that does not work flip it up side down.


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?



The X27 and Isocore are 2 different animals .
Most know what the X series is like but the Isocore has a solid handle with a dimple texture no slip rubberized grip at the handhold .
I'm not a fan of the no slip , it causes blisters on extended use unlike how you can slip a an X series or a wooden handle . 
Having said that , the Isocore is still my favorite 8lb tool for causing blunt force trauma lol


----------



## Ryan A

Loving the 262xp. Took down all of the knotty pine no trouble.Hard to start( many pulls but has the KS jug,hi comp no decompression valve) and will die after prolonged cutting after the cut.I suspect carb issues(HDA 120). Simple carb kit? Idle too low? Never tuned a saw, always replaced with new, but I'm willing to learn.....


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 671251
> View attachment 671252
> A guy I know asked me to take down all the standing dead ash around his property. Got 3 truckloads today, probably 15 more to go. Only thing I hate about ash is how the branches grenade when they hit the ground. Most I can drop in the edge of the woods but some are in or leaning towards the yard, sucks cleaning all that crap up.



I use a garden rake to 'windrow' the trasha nd then a 4 tine hay fork to pick it up.


----------



## Cowboy254

As they say, it's my birthday and I'll scrounge if I want to. I cunningly arranged work so I could knock off at 1pm. There's a skinny wattle down there somewhere to the right that got blown over a coupla weeks ago. Transporting the essential tools was not difficult. 



There it is. There's a sheer drop of about 5 metres on the other side of the wire fence and I didn't really want to send half the tree down there. I cut the base to free it from the root then was able to push it off the other wattle it was leaning on. 



Wasn't much work for the monkey saw, which I am pleased to say started first pull. Pulled the root out as well. That can go in the firepit at some point. 




Ended up with a wheelbarrow load of firepit wood and a wheelbarrow load of kindling. I generally regard these things as standing kindling reserves anyway. Grow fast, die young, with a cloud of little twigs once they dry out. 




Firepit ready to roll.


----------



## farmer steve

pdqdl said:


> Are you in an EAB declared area? Be careful that you don't transport that wood to a non-EAB county. Federal regulations say that you can get hammered with fines for transporting ash trees out of a declared quarantine area. _Whether or not they are infected.
> 
> This is a little old, but might help anyway: http://www.docs.dcnr.pa.gov/cs/groups/public/documents/document/dcnr_20030614.pdf_


they have pretty much given up on the quarantine on the ash here. i don't think there is a non EAB county in PA. the bigger threat now is the spotted lantern fly. this [email protected]$n bug doesn't care what it destroys.
https://www.dontmovefirewood.org/pest_pathogen/spotted-lanternfly-html/
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/re...-threat/spotted-lanternfly/spotted-lanternfly


----------



## LondonNeil

We use road salt in the UK so know rust. The biggest thing that you can do to reduce it, each Spring spend 5 minutes with the pressure washer to clean the arches and underside of the vehicle. If you can do it after the worst of the storms/salt during the winter too then that's great.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> looks good Ryan. where do you go upstate? been hunting deer all summer in the sweet corn patches. they have gotten out of control in the last couple of years thanks to land hunting leases where the hunters don't practice good management. i'm in the 5b area. @nomad_archer has come over from Lancaster the last couple of years and "helped" out and put some meat in his freezer.



It's always a good time hunting with ya steve. Hope we are able to give it a go again this year. I think we will need to have a GTG this winter if the weather cooperates.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> they have pretty much given up on the quarantine on the ash here. i don't think there is a non EAB county in PA. the bigger threat now is the spotted lantern fly. this [email protected]$n bug doesn't care what it destroys.
> https://www.dontmovefirewood.org/pest_pathogen/spotted-lanternfly-html/
> https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/re...-threat/spotted-lanternfly/spotted-lanternfly



My ash tree's are in the process of dying. I haven't seen the lanterfly in my backyard yet but something is killing all of my fruit trees and the dogwood is taking beating this year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I know where several live ash trees are but I'm not gonna post where. EAB might be watching this thread.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?


Much better.

I have wailed my X27 hard several times. Definitely would have shattered a few wooden handles. I am approaching 50 cords split with it and the only wear is on the top of the cutting edge because I split on the ground.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks Mike, my heavy maul is starting get a loose head, so was thinking the Isocore might make it into my line up.


Isocore is the best "maul" I have ever used. I generally prefer a splitting axe like Fiskars X25, X27 or Husky S2800 but sometimes a heavy hitting maul is necessary.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> I think X27 has a lifetime replacement warranty. Mine has taken some vicious hits to the handle, and it is just fine.


My understanding is as long as someone didn't hammer the poll, they will warranty the tool, no questions asked.


----------



## Philbert

Dog sculpture at the State Fair.

First thought: '_Cool!_'

Second thought: ' _I know what every one of those parts is!_'

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

He wasted a set of calipers.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> He wasted a set of calipers.


It's a dial caliper. I bet that the rack gear was shot.


----------



## bear1998

nomad_archer said:


> My ash tree's are in the process of dying. I haven't seen the lanterfly in my backyard yet but something is killing all of my fruit trees and the dogwood is taking beating this year.


I have a yellow n red delicious tree n they don't look good at all...


----------



## nomad_archer

bear1998 said:


> I have a yellow n red delicious tree n they don't look good at all...


I dont know if it was all the rain this last month or some type of bug or fungus. I got really busy this year and didn't do anything to care for them. Next thing I know they are all dying.


----------



## bear1998

Here's my next weeks scrounge...gotta drop them but it shouldn't be hard....
2 big cherry n maybe a maple 










N nope....its not poison ivy.....yaaay


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bear1998 said:


> Here's my next weeks scrounge...gotta drop them but it shouldn't be hard....
> 2 big cherry n maybe a maple
> View attachment 671361
> 
> View attachment 671362
> 
> View attachment 671363
> 
> View attachment 671364
> 
> View attachment 671365
> 
> N nope....its not poison ivy.....yaaay


That 3rd pic sure looks like poison ivy, but then I’m paranoid about that stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Went back this morning and dropped another tree, hooked up a strap and drug it closer to the yard so it would be easier loading. Got most of it limbed and bucked and stepped on a yellow jacket nest, thank GOD none got under my chaps. It’s 87* here so I left. Go back tomorrow really early. Got nailed 4 times Friday weed eating, that was enough.


----------



## svk

It was 49 degrees here on my way to work this morning and supposed to be about 44 overnight. Beautiful!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> It was 49 degrees here on my way to work this morning and supposed to be about 44 overnight. Beautiful!


Trade ya?


----------



## svk

It has been hot, humid, rainy, and buggy all year....hell no LOL!!!!


----------



## bear1998

Dahmer said:


> That 3rd pic sure looks like poison ivy, but then I’m paranoid about that stuff.


Ya know somethin.....ur correct...it is.....I ASSUMED it was ivy like on the other cherry...I might wear a long sleeve shirt. Generally if I get ...its not too bad


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## LondonNeil

Whoop Whoop! or rather barp barp, burble burble, barp barp!

Not run it yet, won't get chance until the weekend....may not even then! visually it looks great though. 2015 according to the plate. virtually new chain, semi chisel (wtf! semi chisel on a 71cc pro saw?!) I'll need a spare or 2 anyway. bar has a little use but nothing much judging by the paint. rails have had a file to debur but groove looks parallel and deep so loads and loads of life there. I did notice Oregon didn't make it straight  fairly sure since the curve is gentle and uniform it isn't damage. it is slight and shouldn't be a problem. Its also noticeably heavier than the same length (20") stihl. Nose sprocket feels like its had a thick grease applied, turns smoothly but with that 'running in treacle' feel.
So long a the saw run as good as it looks I'm very very happy!


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 671397



That so you can give up the Husky and keep the Stihl ?


Lol


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Went back this morning and dropped another tree, hooked up a strap and drug it closer to the yard so it would be easier loading. Got most of it limbed and bucked and stepped on a yellow jacket nest, thank GOD none got under my chaps. It’s 87* here so I left. Go back tomorrow really early. Got nailed 4 times Friday weed eating, that was enough.


If I got stung 4 times they would find my body beside the nest.


----------



## pdqdl

bear1998 said:


> Here's my next weeks scrounge...gotta drop them but it shouldn't be hard....
> 2 big cherry n maybe a maple
> 
> N nope....its not *poison ivy*.....yaaay





Dahmer said:


> That 3rd pic sure looks like *poison ivy*, but then I’m paranoid about that stuff.



It is surprising how many folks that get inflamed by the stuff, yet have no idea how to spot it. In case you've never had a good tutorial, here is how you can ALWAYS be right about whether or not some plant is poison ivy:

Leaves of three. Yep, but there are a surprising number of plants that have that feature. NEVER 5, Never 2, Never just one. _Counting the leaves is not enough. _Also: Technically, the correct expression is_ "leaflets of three". _The triad of leaflets is one entire leaf.

Leaves are "alternate" on the vine. This means that each 3-leaf combination does NOT have another one attached opposite it on the stem. If the leaves-of-three are paired going up the stem: _you have a Box Elder maple_. 

The center of the 3 leaflets is on a longer petiole (stem), and it is a bigger leaflet than the other two. It will have what is called an "acuminate tip", which means that it is somewhat pointy on the end. The leaflets on either side are closely attached. The petioles have a tendency to have some reddish tint to them, too.
You CANNOT tell poison ivy from the shape of the leaflets. They may be smooth edged, or deeply dentate (with teeth). They are never finely serrated, though. Once you know the "look" of them, it is still pretty easy to spot. They are never "lobed" which is to say that the indentations on the leaf are rounded, rather than angular.
This pic has smooth edged leaves.





This one doesn't:



5. Poison ivy can be free standing, but it never gets real big unless it is climbing a taller structure. When it climbs up an object as a vine, it will attach itself with aerial roots. These are little hairs that just seem to grow into whatever the plant is growing up. Just because it doesn't look like a vine doesn't mean it can't be P-ivy.



No aerial roots on a mature plant but still has the previous four traits? It isn't poison ivy. I have seen landscape vines that had some of the immature leaves that were so deeply lobed that an unskilled observer would think it was poison ivy. But it didn't grow aerial roots; instead, it had "hold fasts", little adhesive pads that hang onto anything.

6. The leaflets are glabrous. That means that they don't have any fuzzy little hairs on them. I put this item last, because if you are allergic to P-Ivy, then you don't need to be fondling the leaves to see if they have microscopic hairs on them.​Distinguishing poison ivy from poison oak is a bit of a moot point. Poison Oak has most of the above features, but the leaves are quite a bit more rounded, and they have hair on both sides of the leaf. Poison oak (in my very limited experience) is just not as invasive as the vine, and is seldom encountered. _Since you might still get a god-awful rash from poison oak, it doesn't really matter if you can tell them apart._

More here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron

Myth: NO! Not you, nor anyone else can look at a rash and determine that it wasn't poison ivy, or P-oak, or P-sumac, or for that matter, any other kind of contact dermatitis. You are allergic, and you get a rash. _It could be caused by anything._
I have actually had people tell me that their doctor assured them that their rash was caused by poison oak, not poison ivy. Egotistical bastards! There isn't one single poison oak plant in our region, so the victim damn sure didn't get exposed to any. Besides, the individual's relative allergy and the type of exposure make more difference than which plant gave you the rash.


----------



## pdqdl

Test time !

Is this poison ivy?





How about this one:





Cannot tell, or don't want to risk being wrong? Check here.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> If I got stung 4 times they would find my body beside the nest.


You carry an epi-pen?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pdqdl said:


> Test time !
> 
> Is this poison ivy?


No.


----------



## bear1998

pdqdl said:


> Test time !
> 
> Is this poison ivy?


N0


----------



## pdqdl

Ok, but why not? I can guarantee that it is in the Rhus family, and is a very close relative.

And...what about Question #2? Hmmm!


----------



## svk

Had planned to work the woodpile tonight to take advantage of the cool weather (it topped out at 55 today) but my daughter needed a haircut so we headed to town. Stopped for Mexican food after the haircut which was delicious. I think the high for tomorrow is supposed to be 66 so still nice weather to work in.


----------



## dancan

85 with a feels like 95 here tomorrow up here in the great white north ,,, bleh 
You'll not hear me complain about having to light the furnace lol ,,, Ever 
Hey Cowboy !
Great pics and happy Bidet !!!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Cowboy, and what a Georges view! ENJOY!!! (I forgot to hit post, sorry!!!)


----------



## MustangMike

Today, I split and loaded 1/2 cord of Ash, still in my trailer. Then there was the Washer delivery. Then, I got 2 460 Tank Handles!!!! Had waited 1.5 months for one, and when it came it was for a 440!!! So I ordered from another co on Sat, they said 1.5 weeks (and they cost less), and the right product came in less than 1/2 a week, amazing!

So I got another 460 running today. Will have to try it out when I have time, but have to work with my brother tomorrow.


----------



## Picaso

pdqdl said:


> It is surprising how many folks that get inflamed by the stuff, yet have no idea how to spot it. In case you've never had a good tutorial, here is how you can ALWAYS be right about whether or not some plant is poison ivy:
> 
> Leaves of three. Yep, but there are a surprising number of plants that have that feature. NEVER 5, Never 2, Never just one. _Counting the leaves is not enough. _Also: Technically, the correct expression is_ "leaflets of three". _The triad of leaflets is one entire leaf.
> 
> Leaves are "alternate" on the vine. This means that each 3-leaf combination does NOT have another one attached opposite it on the stem. If the leaves-of-three are paired going up the stem: _you have a Box Elder maple_.
> 
> The center of the 3 leaflets is on a longer petiole (stem), and it is a bigger leaflet that the other two. It will have what is called an "acuminate tip", which means that it is somewhat pointy on the end. The leaflets on either side are closely attached. The petioles have a tendency to have some reddish tint to them, too.
> You CANNOT tell poison ivy from the shape of the leaflets. They may be smooth edged, or deeply dentate (with teeth). They are never finely serrated, though. Once you know the "look" of them, it is still pretty easy to spot. They are never "lobed" which is to say that the indentations on the leaf are rounded, rather than angular.
> This pic has smooth edged leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Poison ivy can be free standing, but it never gets real big unless it is climbing a taller structure. When it climbs up an object as a vine, it will attach itself with aerial roots. These are little hairs that just seem to grow into whatever the plant is growing up. Just because it doesn't look like a vine doesn't mean it can't be P-ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> No aerial roots on a mature plant but still has the previous four traits? It isn't poison ivy. I have seen landscape vines that had some of the immature leaves that were so deeply lobed that an unskilled observer would think it was poison ivy. But it didn't grow aerial roots; instead, it had "hold fasts", little adhesive pads that hang onto anything.
> 
> 6. The leaflets are glabrous. That means that they don't have any fuzzy little hairs on them. I put this item last, because if you are allergic to P-Ivy, then you don't need to be fondling the leaves to see if they have microscopic hairs on them.​Distinguishing poison ivy from poison oak is a bit of a moot point. Poison Oak has most of the above features, but the leaves are quite a bit more rounded, and they have hair on both sides of the leaf. Poison oak (in my very limited experience) is just not as invasive as the vine, and is seldom encountered. _Since you might still get a god-awful rash from poison oak, it doesn't really matter if you can tell them apart._
> 
> More here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron
> 
> Myth: NO! Not you, nor anyone else can look at a rash and determine that it wasn't poison ivy, or P-oak, or P-sumac, or for that matter, any other kind of contact dermatitis. You are allergic, and you get a rash. _It could be caused by anything._
> I have actually had people tell me that their doctor assured them that their rash was caused by poison oak, not poison ivy. Egotistical bastards! There isn't one single poison oak plant in our region, so the victim damn sure didn't get exposed to any. Besides, the individual's relative allergy and the type of exposure make more difference than which plant gave you the rash.



Handy info to have, thanks. 

I have encountered plenty of P I in the ol West Virginia woods. I used to be paranoid about the stuff until I watched a youtube vid about it  and the guy just showed that the urushiol (sp?) had the consistency of heavy grease so you just have to scrub it harder and completely to get it all removed. After that I have never had a problem. I just scrub with the usual workshop hand cleaner. You dont have to scrub right away, but I figure the sooner the better.

Dont ever burn the stuff people the airborne version gets in the lungs and is very dangerous! 

I previously used a product that did work to remove it called zanfel ($40 small bottle at walgreens - has a kid's swollen face on the box) but I feel like it worked because it was an efficient scrub by texture and physical removal, not just chemistry. 

just what Ive found. Glad to pass on what's worked for me.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> You carry an epi-pen?


Nope. I should I'd hate for the people I cut with to watch me crook some day.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 671398
> 
> 
> Whoop Whoop! or rather barp barp, burble burble, barp barp!
> 
> Not run it yet, won't get chance until the weekend...



And the entire suburb will know when you do.

Happy birthday Cowboy


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

I put on Bull Frog 100% sun block Zinc Oxide the grey pasty stuff. Barrier to block skin and hard to wash off and I have rubber gloves to throw away....
I use a machete to strip from the bark..... wash machete when you get home or next time it will get you .....

Was looking for pics when it turns red

With so many vines out in the woods here I strip all of them so I dont trip with a running saw
Vine on the right is not PI


----------



## nomad_archer

svk said:


> It was 49 degrees here on my way to work this morning and supposed to be about 44 overnight. Beautiful!


The car told me it was 100* here yesterday afternoon. I could go for some cooler days.




LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 671398
> 
> 
> Whoop Whoop! or rather barp barp, burble burble, barp barp!
> 
> Not run it yet, won't get chance until the weekend....may not even then! visually it looks great though. 2015 according to the plate. virtually new chain, semi chisel (wtf! semi chisel on a 71cc pro saw?!) I'll need a spare or 2 anyway.



Nice saw I have one that's a few years older and it does the job. Technically it's not listed as a pro saw but its not far from being one either. Also cut some dirty wood and you will be happy you have that semi chisel chain. I have both full and semi chisel for most of my saws they have different applications and those applications aren't really determined by the #cc's the saw has.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Picaso said:


> Handy info to have, thanks.
> 
> I have encountered plenty of P I in the ol West Virginia woods. I used to be paranoid about the stuff until I watched a youtube vid about it  and the guy just showed that the urushiol (sp?) had the consistency of heavy grease so you just have to scrub it harder and completely to get it all removed. After that I have never had a problem. I just scrub with the usual workshop hand cleaner. You dont have to scrub right away, but I figure the sooner the better.
> 
> Dont ever burn the stuff people the airborne version gets in the lungs and is very dangerous!
> 
> I previously used a product that did work to remove it called zanfel ($40 small bottle at walgreens - has a kid's swollen face on the box) but I feel like it worked because it was an efficient scrub by texture and physical removal, not just chemistry.
> 
> just what Ive found. Glad to pass on what's worked for me.



Dawn dish soap works just fine if you wash the oil off soon enough.


----------



## nomad_archer

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I put on Bull Frog 100% sun block Zinc Oxide the grey pasty stuff. Barrier to block skin and hard to wash off and I have rubber gloves to throw away....
> I use a machete to strip from the bark..... wash machete when you get home or next time it will get you .....View attachment 671477
> 
> Was looking for pics when it turns red
> 
> With so many vines out in the woods here I strip all of them so I dont trip with a running saw
> Vine on the right is not PI



But the big fuzzy one is. I also shower with fels naptha soap after cutting to make sure I get all of the residual PI oils I may have come in contact with off.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Question for the brains trust, how do the moulded handles on these Isocore and X27’s hold up to long term abuse vs a wooden handle?


I've only seen one X27 that broke, mine .


pdqdl said:


> I think X27 has a lifetime replacement warranty. Mine has taken some vicious hits to the handle, and it is just fine.


It does , and my new one has as well .


svk said:


> Much better.
> 
> I have wailed my X27 hard several times. Definitely would have shattered a few wooden handles. I am approaching 50 cords split with it and the only wear is on the top of the cutting edge because I split on the ground.


That's where mine is showing wear too, little dirt does a lot of damage, but nothing that can't be sharpened out if needed although I haven't felt the need yet.


svk said:


> My understanding is as long as someone didn't hammer the poll, they will warranty the tool, no questions asked.


Thats my understanding too, it even shows on the cover what not to do if I'm correct.
For warranty all you have to do is take a picture or two (been a while), go to the fiscars website and fill out the form, then upload the picture, then get brand new fiscars .
Steve was it in here or a thread you did where I posted about mine getting broke, I can't remember.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Went back this morning and dropped another tree, hooked up a strap and drug it closer to the yard so it would be easier loading. Got most of it limbed and bucked and stepped on a yellow jacket nest, thank GOD none got under my chaps. It’s 87* here so I left. Go back tomorrow really early. Got nailed 4 times Friday weed eating, that was enough.


Sorry to hear about you getting hacked but the bees.
Just last week I was doing some grading at our place and asked my son to move the picnic table, he was freaking out because he saw a wasp(and because he had gotten stung the previous week), I told him you still need to move the table without getting freaked out. He wouldn't so I got off the tractor and moved it myself, wouldn't you know I got hit right between the eyes . My wife makes a plantain tincture that I put on it, pain/itchiness gone in an instant.


Dahmer said:


> In this part of western PA there isn’t a live ash tree to be seen, plus it’s 4 miles from home.


Same here most all of them are dead. I know where there are a few that are alive still that were sprayed early on, they are massive trees, cool they took action right away. When you drive by any area with ash in it you see nothing but dead trees, half broken off, others leaning on multiples that are all tipped themselves, it's quite the mess. The state has not done a great job in cleaning them away from the roadways so every storm we get more are in the road. We had a pretty good front come in last night, we were on our way home from a friends where I was doing a bit of tree work, this was the first one we came across, but there were a bunch off others until we met up with the fire guys who were clearing from the opposite direction(my hands were wet so I didn't take any other pics).


----------



## woodchip rookie

woodchip rookie said:


> Dawn dish soap works just fine if you wash the oil off soon enough.


I posted that before I watched the video. Sure enough he's got a bottle of dawn on the sink. 

A good scientist he may be. Sawyer? Not so much. Did you see that terrible drop at the end of the VIDJA?!


----------



## Hinerman

pdqdl said:


> It is surprising how many folks that get inflamed by the stuff, yet have no idea how to spot it. In case you've never had a good tutorial, here is how you can ALWAYS be right about whether or not some plant is poison ivy:
> 
> Leaves of three. Yep, but there are a surprising number of plants that have that feature. NEVER 5, Never 2, Never just one. _Counting the leaves is not enough. _Also: Technically, the correct expression is_ "leaflets of three". _The triad of leaflets is one entire leaf.
> 
> Leaves are "alternate" on the vine. This means that each 3-leaf combination does NOT have another one attached opposite it on the stem. If the leaves-of-three are paired going up the stem: _you have a Box Elder maple_.
> 
> The center of the 3 leaflets is on a longer petiole (stem), and it is a bigger leaflet than the other two. It will have what is called an "acuminate tip", which means that it is somewhat pointy on the end. The leaflets on either side are closely attached. The petioles have a tendency to have some reddish tint to them, too.
> You CANNOT tell poison ivy from the shape of the leaflets. They may be smooth edged, or deeply dentate (with teeth). They are never finely serrated, though. Once you know the "look" of them, it is still pretty easy to spot. They are never "lobed" which is to say that the indentations on the leaf are rounded, rather than angular.
> This pic has smooth edged leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Poison ivy can be free standing, but it never gets real big unless it is climbing a taller structure. When it climbs up an object as a vine, it will attach itself with aerial roots. These are little hairs that just seem to grow into whatever the plant is growing up. Just because it doesn't look like a vine doesn't mean it can't be P-ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> No aerial roots on a mature plant but still has the previous four traits? It isn't poison ivy. I have seen landscape vines that had some of the immature leaves that were so deeply lobed that an unskilled observer would think it was poison ivy. But it didn't grow aerial roots; instead, it had "hold fasts", little adhesive pads that hang onto anything.
> 
> 6. The leaflets are glabrous. That means that they don't have any fuzzy little hairs on them. I put this item last, because if you are allergic to P-Ivy, then you don't need to be fondling the leaves to see if they have microscopic hairs on them.​Distinguishing poison ivy from poison oak is a bit of a moot point. Poison Oak has most of the above features, but the leaves are quite a bit more rounded, and they have hair on both sides of the leaf. Poison oak (in my very limited experience) is just not as invasive as the vine, and is seldom encountered. _Since you might still get a god-awful rash from poison oak, it doesn't really matter if you can tell them apart._
> 
> More here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron
> 
> Myth: NO! Not you, nor anyone else can look at a rash and determine that it wasn't poison ivy, or P-oak, or P-sumac, or for that matter, any other kind of contact dermatitis. You are allergic, and you get a rash. _It could be caused by anything._
> I have actually had people tell me that their doctor assured them that their rash was caused by poison oak, not poison ivy. Egotistical bastards! There isn't one single poison oak plant in our region, so the victim damn sure didn't get exposed to any. Besides, the individual's relative allergy and the type of exposure make more difference than which plant gave you the rash.



So does Bear have poison ivy growing up his tree or not?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

From the ABC27 web site

Here is today's heat warning for the following PA counties

Adams
Cumberland
Dauphin
Franklin
Lancaster
Lebanon
Perry
York



> ...HEAT ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT WEDNESDAY...* HEAT INDEX VALUES...UP TO 103 DEGREES DUE TO AFTERNOON TEMPERATURES IN THE LOWER 90S, AND DEW POINTS IN THE LOWER 70S. LOW TEMPERATURES EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING WILL ONLY BE IN THE 70S, WITH THE HEAT INDEX IN THE 80S UNTIL AT LEAST MIDNIGHT TONIGHT.* TIMING...THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY EVENING. * IMPACTS...THE HEAT AND HUMIDITY MAY CAUSE HEAT STRESS DURING OUTDOOR EXERTION OR EXTENDED EXPOSURE. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...LIMIT OR RESCHEDULE STRENUOUS OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES. FIND SHADE AND STAY HYDRATED. CHECK UP ON THE ELDERLY, SICK AND THOSE WITHOUT AIR CONDITIONING. NEVER LEAVE KIDS OR PETS UNATTENDED... LOOK BEFORE YOU LOCK.&&


----------



## nomad_archer

Bobby Kirbos said:


> From the ABC27 web site
> 
> Here is today's heat warning for the following PA counties
> 
> Adams
> Cumberland
> Dauphin
> Franklin
> Lancaster
> Lebanon
> Perry
> York



Awesome another stupid hot day for me today.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I've only seen one X27 that broke, mine .
> 
> 
> Steve was it in here or a thread you did where I posted about mine getting broke, I can't remember.


I do not recall as there have been many.....there was also a thread called "Fiskars, what a piece of plastic!" that was started as a joke by one of the brush ape aliases and turned into a Fiskars success story thread LOL.


----------



## svk

It was a beautiful 46 degrees on my way to town at 8 am. Partly cloudy with a north wind so I do not expect much heat today. Hoping I can do some weed wacking and then get out to the log pile tonight. The mosquitoes sure stay away when it is cold too.


----------



## svk

In regards to PI, I have now cut in PI areas (the children's camp) several dozen times. No breakout yet but I am fanatical when it comes to cleaning up. I immediately shower with hot water and soap upon completion of cutting and wash all of my clothes in hot water as well. I am sure I will get it at some point but being careful helps. I also identify future trees that need cutting and sever the vines at the stump so the PI plant can die/dry/start to decompose before I get back to cutting down the tree. Then use the pickaroon to pull the vine off the logs before I cut.

I normally am not the one handling the rounds at the children's camp but have not heard of anybody having issues after handling the wood I have stripped of PI.


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> But the big fuzzy one is.


!!!!!!

Sometimes the fuzzy stuff shows up on your upper lip. This is known as 'Magnum PI':




Philbert


----------



## pdqdl

Hinerman said:


> So does Bear have poison ivy growing up his tree or not?



The third picture sure looked like it to me. The resolution of the picture wasn't too good, but I would be very surprised to find that it was not the dreaded vine.

Note: you guys that are very allergic? Start taking some pills called Rhus Tox (link). Basically, they are a sugar pill with a diluted dose of poison ivy antigen (the stuff that makes the rash). By eating it on a daily basis, most folks discover that the rashes they get are not as severe, _and they eventually become immune to the poison ivy_. The pills are not marketed as a cure for poison ivy; rather they talk about arthritis relief. I suspect that there may be some sort of regulation that prevents them from claiming that it works for immune problems. Walgreens has a similar product, too.

During the many years that I have been doing this, I have gotten several guys that worked for me so that they were either immune or at least not bothered as much by the stuff. Myself, I have always been immune, so the pills were never a benefit to me. *Imagine it! Walking through the woods, chopping up all the wood & underbrush with absolutely no fear of getting a rash from poison ivy. *Yep. That's me. Bees 'n other bug bites don't bother me either, so I am completely unconcerned by any allergies. I seem to have been born for this kind of work.

They come in several concentrations. Start on the weak ones (6x), and work your way up to the 30x. If anyone finds that they actually help with their arthritis, *let me know*.


----------



## pdqdl

Bobby Kirbos said:


> From the ABC27 web site
> 
> Here is today's heat warning for the following PA counties
> 
> Adams
> Cumberland
> Dauphin
> Franklin
> Lancaster
> Lebanon
> Perry
> York



I'm sure that is quite uncomfortable for the folks in Pa. Around here, that kind of heat index doesn't hardly get mentioned. Now if it's actually 103° ? We would have a heat index more like 115° and the news-casters will then act like you will probably die if you step outside.


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> Nope. I should I'd hate for the people I cut with to watch me crook some day.



If you study up a bit and do some research, a crafty fellow with a bee allergy and poor pocket can get a small bottle of epinephrine and a diabetic syringe for about $15. Then you have about 3 to 10 doses of the right medicine for a tiny fraction of the cost. Naturally, your doctor probably won't help you. 

Those epipens are pure piracy; sanctioned by our loving government that sells the rights of ownership to a company that buys them off for the right to screw the public. Many of the outrageous pharmaceutical prices we pay are because of government sanctioned price protections on products that have been on the market for over 50 years.


----------



## pdqdl

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I put on Bull Frog 100% sun block Zinc Oxide the grey pasty stuff. Barrier to block skin and hard to wash off and I have rubber gloves to throw away....
> I use a machete to strip from the bark..... wash machete when you get home or next time it will get you .....View attachment 671477
> 
> Was looking for pics when it turns red
> 
> With so many vines out in the woods here I strip all of them so I dont trip with a running saw
> Vine on the right is not PI



Virginia creeper turns a very similar shade of red, but the leaflets are *5*, palmately compound. Very easy to distinguish from poison ivy.







Fall colors? Got you covered:

Poison oak, eastern.





Poison ivy:





A dirty rotten variable plant, you cannot count on the fall color for identification.










This one's kind of pretty:


----------



## svk

4x4American said:


> Lifetime guarantee dont mean nothin if the company goes outta business





Philbert said:


> Good point.
> 
> They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US).
> 
> Could be a fly-by-night organization.


QTLA


----------



## pdqdl

Youse guys will like this! I got some guys willing to pay me to haul them some extra wood. Here is my pile of oak across the street. It's just waste wood to me.




In fact, all that wood came from just one tree. We didn't even keep the big pieces, either.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> From the ABC27 web site
> 
> Here is today's heat warning for the following PA counties
> 
> Adams
> Cumberland
> Dauphin
> Franklin
> Lancaster
> Lebanon
> Perry
> York


Not to bad out right now. Stopped at the new oak scrounge and helped drag a little brush. I'll be slinging saws and the fiskars tomorrow if the rain holds off. May not find it as comfortable then.


----------



## pdqdl

Philbert said:


> Good point.
> 
> They were founded in 1649, and have annual sales of approximately $1 billion (US).
> 
> Could be a fly-by-night organization.
> 
> I like my Fiskars axes and splitters. No tool does everything for everybody though.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, and they are operating at an annual profit of about 7.8% on that income, with a positive cash flow of 83.8 million euros (2016). _That'll pay for an awful lot of warranty replacements._
Gross sales in dollars, today's conversion rate=$1,386,833,562.00
​BTW: they are also making those Gerber knives that folks like so well. Quite frankly, I am a bit disappointed. I like my Leatherman (made in USA!) much better than Gerber's product, yet I have always liked everything Fiskars.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> From the ABC27 web site
> 
> Here is today's heat warning for the following PA counties
> 
> Adams
> Cumberland
> Dauphin
> Franklin
> Lancaster
> Lebanon
> Perry
> York


Cut and brought home 2 loads of ash and got it split. Heat here is 88 and heat index is 96, I quit. I’ll clean saws after supper.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> QTLA



QTLA ??

My urban dictionary is of no use here.


----------



## bear1998

Hinerman said:


> So does Bear have poison ivy growing up his tree or not?


I would say yes.....1 of the cherries the other 1...no


----------



## bear1998

pdqdl said:


> Youse guys will like this! I got some guys willing to pay me to haul them some extra wood. Here is my pile of oak across the street. It's just waste wood to me.
> 
> View attachment 671531
> 
> 
> In fact, all that wood came from just one tree. We didn't even keep the big pieces, either.


U suck !!!!


----------



## Hinerman

pdqdl said:


> QTLA ??
> 
> My urban dictionary is of no use here.



Quote To Laugh At (or About) maybe? I have often wondered this myself but couldn't find anything on the internet.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> QTLA ??
> 
> My urban dictionary is of no use here.





Hinerman said:


> Quote To Laugh At (or About) maybe? I have often wondered this myself but couldn't find anything on the internet.



My understanding is that QTLA means "quoted to like again" but I could be wrong as well.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> Youse guys will like this! I got some guys willing to pay me to haul them some extra wood. Here is my pile of oak across the street. It's just waste wood to me.
> 
> View attachment 671531
> 
> 
> In fact, all that wood came from just one tree. We didn't even keep the big pieces, either.


Holy moley


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 671398
> 
> 
> Whoop Whoop! or rather barp barp, burble burble, barp barp!
> 
> Not run it yet, won't get chance until the weekend....may not even then! visually it looks great though. 2015 according to the plate. virtually new chain, semi chisel (wtf! semi chisel on a 71cc pro saw?!) I'll need a spare or 2 anyway. bar has a little use but nothing much judging by the paint. rails have had a file to debur but groove looks parallel and deep so loads and loads of life there. I did notice Oregon didn't make it straight  fairly sure since the curve is gentle and uniform it isn't damage. it is slight and shouldn't be a problem. Its also noticeably heavier than the same length (20") stihl. Nose sprocket feels like its had a thick grease applied, turns smoothly but with that 'running in treacle' feel.
> So long a the saw run as good as it looks I'm very very happy!


nice saw Neil, can't go wrong with a 365 any day, made to last. I know of 1 with a lot of hours with the most uncaring individual that has ever ran a saw.


----------



## Philbert

QED

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q.E.D.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

How's the 660? Built her yet? Have you a build thread?

I've a 038 in a similar pile of bits now (my making this time)


----------



## crowbuster

pdqdl said:


> Virginia creeper turns a very similar shade of red, but the leaflets are *5*, palmately compound. Very easy to distinguish from poison ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall colors? Got you covered:
> 
> Poison oak, eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poison ivy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty rotten variable plant, you cannot count on the fall color for identification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's kind of pretty:




Sumac gets a lot of guys around here still.


----------



## Picaso

pdqdl said:


> Youse guys will like this! I got some guys willing to pay me to haul them some extra wood. Here is my pile of oak across the street. It's just waste wood to me.
> 
> View attachment 671531
> 
> 
> In fact, all that wood came from just one tree. We didn't even keep the big pieces, either.



whoa... that's a good deal. The envious part of my human nature tells me to try and one-up you but the other parts just say way to go! I never liked that part so im just going to say way to go and move along quietly.

(oh, and please consider all the lamps you could be making from that stash. Just sayin.)


----------



## svk

Got all of the yard weed whacked tonight. It was almost dark but I did fire up the 550 for the first time since December and cut a few rounds. Need to touch up that chain as I had last cut some big water oak rounds down in Florida and they must have had grit in the bark. Sitting in front of the fire now. The first time since early June as between the bugs and heat we’ve been unable to be out here at all this summer.


----------



## James Miller

I told the 7910 it was time to work up the big oak logs and it got so excited the bar grew 8 inches .


----------



## nomad_archer

James Miller said:


> View attachment 671654
> I told the 7910 it was time to work up the big oak logs and it got so excited the bar grew 8 inches .



You are now required to bring this saw to the yet to be planned GTG on the hill. I need to run that baby.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 671654
> I told the 7910 it was time to work up the big oak logs and it got so excited the bar grew 8 inches .


Sexy.


----------



## James Miller

nomad_archer said:


> You are now required to bring this saw to the yet to be planned GTG on the hill. I need to run that baby.


Its a good running saw. The bar is on lone from @bear1998. Normally wears a 24 but I'm picking up a 28 or 32 to have around for those times that I need it.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> How's the 660? Built her yet? Have you a build thread?
> 
> I've a 038 in a similar pile of bits now (my making this time)


ah the famous 660 build, I don't have the time I thought I would to be honest, I used the jug on my other 660 to keep it running so as soon as I find another jug I'll get on it. What's wrong with the 038


----------



## James Miller

pdqdl said:


> If you study up a bit and do some research, a crafty fellow with a bee allergy and poor pocket can get a small bottle of epinephrine and a diabetic syringe for about $15. Then you have about 3 to 10 doses of the right medicine for a tiny fraction of the cost. Naturally, your doctor probably won't help you.
> 
> Those epipens are pure piracy; sanctioned by our loving government that sells the rights of ownership to a company that buys them off for the right to screw the public. Many of the outrageous pharmaceutical prices we pay are because of government sanctioned price protections on products that have been on the market for over 50 years.


I can get the syringes free. I talked to a coworker tonight that's diabetic and he said he would bring me a few. Getting the epinephrine seems to be the tricky part. A 30 mill bottle is $6 but you need a script.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> 85 with a feels like 95 here tomorrow up here in the great white north ,,, bleh
> You'll not hear me complain about having to light the furnace lol ,,, Ever
> Hey Cowboy !
> Great pics and happy Bidet !!!



Thanks fellas. 

Tell me, when your bride and your kids independently buy you the same birthday card, do you think they are trying to tell you something?




Maybe they're trying to say that I'm not communicative enough? Maybe I should speak more? Help me out here, guys.


----------



## farmer steve

pdqdl said:


> The third picture sure looked like it to me. The resolution of the picture wasn't too good, but I would be very surprised to find that it was not the dreaded vine.
> 
> Note: you guys that are very allergic? Start taking some pills called Rhus Tox (link). Basically, they are a sugar pill with a diluted dose of poison ivy antigen (the stuff that makes the rash). By eating it on a daily basis, most folks discover that the rashes they get are not as severe, _and they eventually become immune to the poison ivy_. The pills are not marketed as a cure for poison ivy; rather they talk about arthritis relief. I suspect that there may be some sort of regulation that prevents them from claiming that it works for immune problems. Walgreens has a similar product, too.
> 
> During the many years that I have been doing this, I have gotten several guys that worked for me so that they were either immune or at least not bothered as much by the stuff. Myself, I have always been immune, so the pills were never a benefit to me. *Imagine it! Walking through the woods, chopping up all the wood & underbrush with absolutely no fear of getting a rash from poison ivy. *Yep. That's me. Bees 'n other bug bites don't bother me either, so I am completely unconcerned by any allergies. I seem to have been born for this kind of work.
> 
> They come in several concentrations. Start on the weak ones (6x), and work your way up to the 30x. If anyone finds that they actually help with their arthritis, *let me know*.


i used to watch my buddies dad EAT poison ivy leaves. he would work in ivy infested brush and trees and never got the rash.


----------



## MustangMike

Jim, I run a lot of bar sizes, but other than for limbing, I think the most important size is a 20", then if I had to pick another I would go with a 28". Those two bar sizes can usually handle anything.

Not that I don't like a 36" for large wood + or stumping, or that the 24" is not right sometimes, but a 20 + 28 are good for most everything. Longer than 28" (I find) starts getting a little cumbersome to handle.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Tell me, when your bride and your kids independently buy you the same birthday card, do you think they are trying to tell you something?
> 
> View attachment 671680
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to say that I'm not communicative enough? Maybe I should speak more? Help me out here, guys.


Eat more beans! "Beans Beans the musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot". Then you can play "name that tune" with them. More family time is always a good thing.


----------



## Erik B

rarefish383 said:


> Eat more beans! "Beans Beans the musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot". Then you can play "name that tune" with them. More family time is always a good thing.


@rarefish383 Here is the entire verse.
Beans Beans, the musical fruit,
the more you eat the more you toot,
the more you toot the better you feel,
so lets have beans for every meal.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Jim, I run a lot of bar sizes, but other than for limbing, I think the most important size is a 20", then if I had to pick another I would go with a 28". Those two bar sizes can usually handle anything.
> 
> Not that I don't like a 36" for large wood + or stumping, or that the 24" is not right sometimes, but a 20 + 28 are good for most everything. Longer than 28" (I find) starts getting a little cumbersome to handle.


Thats exactly why I have the 20/32 for the 395. A 28 would probably be fine also, but I have had to use the 32 to drop big ash before and it was barely enough. Cutting on both sides of big felling cuts makes me nervous. Being able to get across with one good strait cut makes me feel better. I tend to cut really low to the ground so its hard to see through the cut to line stuff up once I have a cut started.


----------



## pdqdl

farmer steve said:


> i used to watch my buddies dad EAT poison ivy leaves. he would work in ivy infested brush and trees and never got the rash.



I don't recommend that plan, unless they happen to taste good and you are already immune. If you are trying to become immune, as soon as you pick the leaves, you are going to come down with an ugly rash. _That would be like trying to become immune to bee stings by going out & kicking the beehive._

I kinda think your friends dad was showboating for the kids.

I work in the stuff all the time. I can even string trim the plants wearing shorts, splattering juices all over my bare legs. Still, I have no temptation to try eating the plant.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> My understanding is that QTLA means "quoted to like again" but I could be wrong as well.





Emoticons work pretty well for that type of commentary. Give it a try!

Instead of confusing us.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> I don't recommend that plan, unless they happen to taste good and you are already immune. If you are trying to become immune, as soon as you pick the leaves, you are going to come down with an ugly rash. _That would be like trying to become immune to bee stings by going out & kicking the beehive._
> 
> I kinda think your friends dad was showboating for the kids.
> 
> I work in the stuff all the time. I can even string trim the plants wearing shorts, splattering juices all over my bare legs. Still, I have no temptation to try eating the plant.


My friend's grandpa did that to show off to her and her cousins....he was not immune and nearly died. Crabby old Swedish guy lol


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Jim, I run a lot of bar sizes, but other than for limbing, I think the most important size is a 20", then if I had to pick another I would go with a 28". Those two bar sizes can usually handle anything.
> 
> Not that I don't like a 36" for large wood + or stumping, or that the 24" is not right sometimes, but a 20 + 28 are good for most everything. Longer than 28" (I find) starts getting a little cumbersome to handle.


I would have to agree Mike.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> My friend's grandpa did that to show off to her and her cousins....he was not immune and nearly died. Crabby old Swedish guy lol


Saw Troll?


----------



## pdqdl

crowbuster said:


> Sumac gets a lot of guys around here still.



I read (wikipedia) that the urusiol in poison sumac was considered a bit more irritating to most people than the other "poison" plants. Chemically, it has shorter molecular chains than the urusiol in other plants, so there are subtle differences in it's antigenicity. _It doesn't grow in our area._


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> I can get the syringes free. I talked to a coworker tonight that's diabetic and he said he would bring me a few. Getting the epinephrine seems to be the tricky part. A 30 mill bottle is $6 but you need a script.



It is exactly the same stuff that the veterinarian uses. You do need to be best buds with the dog doc, because giving some for human consumption is a license violation. It would be the sort of thing that you would need to steal with a wink & a nod.


----------



## pdqdl

Youse guys weren't paying attention. This post was a test. Look again; needs a response.



Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> I put on Bull Frog...
> Was looking for pics when it turns red
> ...





pdqdl said:


> Virginia creeper turns a very similar shade of red, but the leaflets are *5*, palmately compound. Very easy to distinguish from poison ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall colors? Got you covered:
> 
> Poison oak, eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poison ivy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty rotten variable plant, you cannot count on the fall color for identification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's kind of pretty:



What's wrong with these pictures?


----------



## pdqdl

Picaso said:


> whoa... that's a good deal. The envious part of my human nature tells me to try and one-up you but the other parts just say way to go! I never liked that part so im just going to say way to go and move along quietly.
> 
> (oh, and please consider all the lamps you could be making from that stash. Just sayin.)



No lamps from oak. Too coarse is the grain. I occasionally cut some trailer planks with it. We cut down plenty of black walnut; I'd use that first for lamps or furniture. We get an occasional cherry tree, and quite a few red maples, too. Junipers, pecan (rarely), lots of other stuff too. I even took out a beautiful chestnut tree a couple of years ago. _No beech trees. _

In fact, I think I have two blown over maples to pick up at a cemetery. There will be plenty of highly figured burl in those trees. _It'll just go to the landfill like the rest.

If'n you guys want some, just let me know. We will load it onto your truck for free. 
_
Oh damn! Is Kansas City too far to drive?

Kansas City grows trees like weeds. Zillions of varieties, they grow fast, but get blown down or rotten all the time.

Nobody scrounges for firewood around here. 
1. There aren't that many firewood burners around here. I'm not sure why. 
2. If anybody wants firewood, all they have to do is call a tree service and ask for it. ​Hell, I would deliver the logs for free if it isn't too far. I generally have to pay somebody for disposal of the logs.


----------



## pdqdl

crowbuster said:


> Sumac gets a lot of guys around here still.



I read (wikipedia) that the urusiol in poison sumac was considered a bit more irritating to most people than the other plants. Chemically, it has shorter chains than the other plants.


----------



## panolo

I had never gotten poison whatever until this year and I got it twice while golfing. It was so bad I had to go in for steroid cream. Luckily it was contained to my legs and feet. But I don't know if there is a worse itch than having your dress shoes on and your foot blowing up while you are with customers. I think if I could have hit it with 20 grit and a belt sander I would have!


----------



## James Miller

pdqdl said:


> No lamps from oak. Too coarse is the grain. I occasionally cut some trailer planks with it. We cut down plenty of black walnut; I'd use that first for lamps or furniture. We get an occasional cherry tree, and quite a few red maples, too. Junipers, pecan (rarely), lots of other stuff too. I even took out a beautiful chestnut tree a couple of years ago. _No beech trees. _
> 
> In fact, I think I have two blown over maples to pick up at a cemetery. There will be plenty of highly figured burl in those trees. _It'll just go to the landfill like the rest.
> 
> If'n you guys want some, just let me know. We will load it onto your truck for free.
> _
> Oh damn! Is Kansas City too far to drive?
> 
> Kansas City grows trees like weeds. Zillions of varieties, they grow fast, but get blown down or rotten all the time.
> 
> Nobody scrounges for firewood around here.
> 1. There aren't that many firewood burners around here. I'm not sure why.
> 2. If anybody wants firewood, all they have to do is call a tree service and ask for it.​Hell, I would deliver the logs for free if it isn't too far. I generally have to pay somebody for disposal of the logs.


It would be great to have logs delivered for free. The jerk offs I'm dealing with the past two days told the customer I would clear brush even after I talked to both parties and told them I'd cut and haul the big stuff when the brush is out of the way. She had a state inspector there today who jumped me the second I got out of the truck. I told him I'm not associated with the tree company and I'll get back in the truck and leave the wood there if he didn't back off. He left me alone after that.


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> ah the famous 660 build, I don't have the time I thought I would to be honest, I used the jug on my other 660 to keep it running so as soon as I find another jug I'll get on it. What's wrong with the 038



Lol! Owner number 3 with no time! Is that saw cursed!?

038 had a wandering idle, an air leak I assume, and fuel peeing over my fingers as I squeezed the trigger to lock it and start the saw, carb trouble I assume. I bought a huztl carb to fit and a carb kit to rebuild the tilatson. I also thought the saw was floppy and guessed it needed av mounts and the air leak might be a rip in the intake boot as a result of excess flop. So started stripping and cleaning. Found a few problems, knackered tank breather, dead av mount, but intake boot boot fine... So now assume the leak is crank shaft seals. More stripping and cleaning... More huztl parts bought ... Now need time to rebuild and hope it runs better.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> It would be great to have logs delivered for free. The jerk offs I'm dealing with the past two days told the customer I would clear brush even after I talked to both parties and told them I'd cut and haul the big stuff when the brush is out of the way. She had a state inspector there today who jumped me the second I got out of the truck. I told him I'm not associated with the tree company and* I'll get back in the truck and leave the wood there if he didn't back off.* He left me alone after that.



You can do that when you're in the position of "I don't need the wood".


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> It would be great to have logs delivered for free. The jerk offs I'm dealing with the past two days told the customer I would clear brush even after I talked to both parties and told them I'd cut and haul the big stuff when the brush is out of the way. She had a state inspector there today who jumped me the second I got out of the truck. I told him I'm not associated with the tree company and I'll get back in the truck and leave the wood there if he didn't back off. He left me alone after that.


Who was the inspector and who was he working for?


----------



## Picaso

pdqdl said:


> No lamps from oak. Too coarse is the grain. I occasionally cut some trailer planks with it. We cut down plenty of black walnut; I'd use that first for lamps or furniture. We get an occasional cherry tree, and quite a few red maples, too. Junipers, pecan (rarely), lots of other stuff too. I even took out a beautiful chestnut tree a couple of years ago. _No beech trees. _
> 
> In fact, I think I have two blown over maples to pick up at a cemetery. There will be plenty of highly figured burl in those trees. _It'll just go to the landfill like the rest.
> 
> If'n you guys want some, just let me know. We will load it onto your truck for free.
> _
> Oh damn! Is Kansas City too far to drive?
> 
> Kansas City grows trees like weeds. Zillions of varieties, they grow fast, but get blown down or rotten all the time.
> 
> Nobody scrounges for firewood around here.
> 1. There aren't that many firewood burners around here. I'm not sure why.
> 2. If anybody wants firewood, all they have to do is call a tree service and ask for it. ​Hell, I would deliver the logs for free if it isn't too far. I generally have to pay somebody for disposal of the logs.



no lamps from oak you say? grain too course you say? sounds like a good next project! 
fumed oak lamps anyone? taking preorders now. 

kidding aside, I enjoyed your post. If I was close enough Id take you up on the offer for some of that KC wood. 

scrounge on!


----------



## svk

It’s 73 degrees with a stiff north breeze. Heading home now to make some rounds.


----------



## pdqdl

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Owner number 3 with no time! Is that saw cursed!?
> 
> 038 had a wandering idle, an air leak I assume, and fuel peeing over my fingers as I squeezed the trigger to lock it and start the saw, carb trouble I assume. I bought a huztl carb to fit and a carb kit to rebuild the tilatson. I also thought the saw was floppy and guessed it needed av mounts and the air leak might be a rip in the intake boot as a result of excess flop. So started stripping and cleaning. Found a few problems, knackered tank breather, dead av mount, but intake boot boot fine... So now assume the leak is crank shaft seals. More stripping and cleaning... More huztl parts bought ... Now need time to rebuild and hope it runs better.



Pressure test it under water: look for leaks. 

Or...vacuum test it with an oil dropper handy. When the oil sucks in, you got your leak.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> You can do that when you're in the position of "I don't need the wood".


It is nice. I might get one more load tomorrow then I'm done.



farmer steve said:


> Who was the inspector and who was he working for?


Dont know don't care. I didn't ask for ID. Don't jump in my face the second I get out of the truck. Probably just some jackass trying to force me to do something I didn't agree to. It didn't work.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Tell me, when your bride and your kids independently buy you the same birthday card, do you think they are trying to tell you something?
> 
> View attachment 671680
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to say that I'm not communicative enough? Maybe I should speak more? Help me out here, guys.



Like the guys have "Chimed" in already , eat more beans and toot to the family more than you already do


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> It would be great to have logs delivered for free. The jerk offs I'm dealing with the past two days told the customer I would clear brush even after I talked to both parties and told them I'd cut and haul the big stuff when the brush is out of the way. She had a state inspector there today who jumped me the second I got out of the truck. I told him I'm not associated with the tree company and I'll get back in the truck and leave the wood there if he didn't back off. He left me alone after that.



Those damned tree services; You just can't count on them.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> It is nice. I might get one more load tomorrow then I'm done.
> 
> Dont know don't care. I didn't ask for ID. Don't jump in my face the second I get out of the truck. Probably just some jackass trying to force me to do something I didn't agree to. It didn't work.


No wonder why you didn't call me....


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> No wonder why you didn't call me....


Didnt get to use the 32 either. The cut all the big stuff up with there 661, boy do they hate that saw. All they do is talk trash about it .


----------



## James Miller

pdqdl said:


> Those damned tree services; You just can't count on them.


It's not all of them. Iv had other tree guys drop entire grapple trucks of oak beside my firewood racks and tell me I'll bring you more next time were in the area. These guys signed paperwork that said they were to remove all wood from the sight and tried to get away with leaving everything laying around and moving on to the next job.


----------



## muddstopper

Had a buddy want me to take down a tree and turn it into firewood for him, I said sure thing, I can do it all in one move.


----------



## muddstopper

we managed to haul it all in one load.


----------



## muddstopper

Its raining and I'm bored, what can I say


----------



## MustangMike

Neil, one thing at a time! Replace the carb and check fuel line and impulse line. Then see if it runs OK, don't go searching for air leaks that may not exist.

And you don't need to submerge the saw. If pressure is leaking, tip the saw on it's side and spray the seal with Windex and see if it bubbles … then the other one, then gasket, etc.

I would check the power side seal first. Then, make sure you check the bearings, absolutely no play in the crank when the seal is out.


----------



## MustangMike

Got a good scare today. Was just testing a 460 I redid, in wood for the first time, and at the start of the second cut the saw stopped and had no compression.

Took it home and realized the decomp valve blew out. Replaced it and it is fine … WEW!!!


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Didnt get to use the 32 either. The cut all the big stuff up with there 661, boy do they hate that saw. All they do is talk trash about it .


Why do they hate the 661?


----------



## Bullvi22

Well guys, I'm sure nobody remembers me, but its been two years since I was on AS. Long story short my wife and I bought a house in the 'burbs and I know longer cut fireweood. Our kid count has grown to 2, the 660 got sold and life has been very busy on other fronts. However, my family has recently taken over care of my aunt's cabin in the mountains of eastern WV. Dad and I are planning to install my 21 model buck stove in the camp this weekend and I have begun my long lost hobby of scrounging firewood. Not much to report yet, just some pallet wood from the local john deere dealer to split up for kindling and stacking pallets, but hey its a start. 

I put fuel in the 310 and started it for the first time in 2 years this evening. Fired up after about three pulls, pretty cool. I had actually forgotten that I had done the muffler mod and fuel screw mod. Feels great to be eyeing every stray blowdown I see again!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pdqdl said:


> No lamps from oak. Too coarse is the grain. I occasionally cut some trailer planks with it. We cut down plenty of black walnut; I'd use that first for lamps or furniture. We get an occasional cherry tree, and quite a few red maples, too. Junipers, pecan (rarely), lots of other stuff too. I even took out a beautiful chestnut tree a couple of years ago. _No beech trees. _
> 
> In fact, I think I have two blown over maples to pick up at a cemetery. There will be plenty of highly figured burl in those trees. _It'll just go to the landfill like the rest.
> 
> If'n you guys want some, just let me know. We will load it onto your truck for free.
> _
> Oh damn! Is Kansas City too far to drive?
> 
> Kansas City grows trees like weeds. Zillions of varieties, they grow fast, but get blown down or rotten all the time.
> 
> Nobody scrounges for firewood around here.
> 1. There aren't that many firewood burners around here. I'm not sure why.
> 2. If anybody wants firewood, all they have to do is call a tree service and ask for it.​Hell, I would deliver the logs for free if it isn't too far. I generally have to pay somebody for disposal of the logs.


That whole story about all those trees and nobody wants them sounds like a story about a wood scrounger that can’t get the wood that should have been shown on the Twilight Zone.


----------



## James Miller

At least theres good wood at the new scrounge spot. Found that dogwood buried in a pile of brush. Mostly oak with some locust mixed in.
Oak on the left locust on the right. The oak side was empty Wednesday morning it'll be full to the roof tomorrow morning.


----------



## svk

Just a saw pic as we ran out of daylight while loading. 

My neighbor had cleaned up a big pile of tops I had been working on so I had to move to the next pile. I got almost a cord and a half cut and loaded in two hours with the help of a couple kids. 

The 55 I rebuilt this past winter runs great. Pulls the 20” bar nicely. I ran that until I hit some dirt. Need to get the chain brake working, file the chain, and get it in the mail to my uncle down in North Carolina. I was surprised how much torque it has compared to most of my other mid cc saws. May need to build another for myself. 

I then ran the Poulan 5020 with the recent muffler mod until I ran out of wood at that tops pile. Neighbor rolled up and said when he could hear the saw loud and clear from his yard and knew that it must be me cutting lol. That saw is snappy and just a lot of fun to cut with after the muffler mod and shorter bar were added. 

I bought the bar on the 550 off eBay and was surprised to see it was RSN. I thought I ordered a standard non-RSN bar but I’m not complaining!


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> That whole story about all those trees and nobody wants them sounds like a story about a wood scrounger that can’t get the wood that should have been shown on the Twilight Zone.



Those logs I posted the pics of have been sitting there for over a month. Only one person has inquired about them. I've had a log pile there for over 5 years, and no one yet has offered to haul them off for me nor to cut them up & take them. Not only that, but they are on an intersection of two of the busiest streets in town.

Like I said, C'mon down! We'll load your truck for you.


----------



## svk

My early birthday gift to myself, a 24” k095 bar. The cat is slightly less excited than I am lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pdqdl said:


> Those logs I posted the pics of have been sitting there for over a month. Only one person has inquired about them. I've had a log pile there for over 5 years, and no one yet has offered to haul them off for me nor to cut them up & take them. Not only that, but they are on an intersection of two of the busiest streets in town.
> 
> Like I said, C'mon down! We'll load your truck for you.


Trust me, if it wasn’t so far I’ld take you up on the offer. Not often but a few times I’ve stopped and asked about cutting up down trees, “Nope, I’m going to cut that up for firewood.” 3 years later it’s still laying there untouched.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Like the guys have "Chimed" in already , eat more beans and toot to the family more than you already do



Cowgirl says she's not sure that's possible . 



Bullvi22 said:


> Well guys, I'm sure nobody remembers me, but its been two years since I was on AS. Long story short my wife and I bought a house in the 'burbs and I know longer cut fireweood. Our kid count has grown to 2, the 660 got sold and life has been very busy on other fronts. However, my family has recently taken over care of my aunt's cabin in the mountains of eastern WV. Dad and I are planning to install my 21 model buck stove in the camp this weekend and I have begun my long lost hobby of scrounging firewood. Not much to report yet, just some pallet wood from the local john deere dealer to split up for kindling and stacking pallets, but hey its a start.
> 
> I put fuel in the 310 and started it for the first time in 2 years this evening. Fired up after about three pulls, pretty cool. I had actually forgotten that I had done the muffler mod and fuel screw mod. Feels great to be eyeing every stray blowdown I see again!



Hey, I remember you. I reckon you might have stopped posting about the time I started but I read through this entire thread (up to page ~850 or so as it was then) before I posted while I was recuperating from some surgery and I remember seeing your posts. Welcome back!


----------



## Cowboy254

pdqdl said:


> Those logs I posted the pics of have been sitting there for over a month. Only one person has inquired about them. I've had a log pile there for over 5 years, and no one yet has offered to haul them off for me nor to cut them up & take them. Not only that, but they are on an intersection of two of the busiest streets in town.
> 
> Like I said, C'mon down! We'll load your truck for you.



Bit far for me. And I don't have a truck. And if I did, I'm not sure it could swim far enough to get to Kansas. Then I'd have to swim back and then face up to Customs and Quarantine when I got home. Not sure it'd be worth it, thanks all the same. 



svk said:


> My early birthday gift to myself, a 24” k095 bar. The cat is slightly less excited than I am lol.
> View attachment 671886



Looks like you were so excited about your bar that you forgot to feed the cat. I'd be pi55ed off too.


----------



## abbott295

Bullvi22, Welcome back. It's like riding a bicycle; you never really forget.


----------



## LondonNeil

Let us know how the forester bar goes Steve. They are fairly cheap here. Doubt I will, but if I ever need more than the 20" on the 365 then since it would not get heavy use I'd consider a cheap 24 or 28" bar and probably pair with Oregon chain.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats exactly why I have the 20/32 for the 395. A 28 would probably be fine also, but I have had to use the 32 to drop big ash before and it was barely enough. Cutting on both sides of big felling cuts makes me nervous. Being able to get across with one good strait cut makes me feel better. I tend to cut really low to the ground so its hard to see through the cut to line stuff up once I have a cut started.


Valley Firewood always asked why I cut my stumps so high. I like to make my felling cut at waist height. At that height I can usually get by with the 660 and 25" bar, then go around the job site when finished and flush the stumps with the Super 1050 and 36" bar. Also, with my bad knees, I can turn and walk away from a waist height cut. If I'm on my knees making a low cut, I'm stuck there. The 25" bar on the 660 and 24" on the Homelite, even though rather heavy saws, are well balanced. Going to the 36" on either of them gets a bit cumbersome. Can't wait till I get the 45" bar on a saw. I'll bring that to the GTG next year.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Trust me, if it wasn’t so far I’ld take you up on the offer. Not often but a few times I’ve stopped and asked about cutting up down trees, “Nope, I’m going to cut that up for firewood.” 3 years later it’s still laying there untouched.


It takes longer to season in log form lol.


----------



## rarefish383

Sorry I didn't get any pics. My MIL's next door neighbor had a giant Oak in their front yard. Several years ago they asked me to look at it, it had a big split in the main trunk, with the house service wires running under it. I gave them a price of $2000 to remove it. Fast forward to a couple days ago, they had me look again. The crack was opening and closing with a gentle breeze. I told them to call the power company, they might take down the part over the wires. They came out and looked, and the next day, Asplundh was in the front yard. Took the whole tree down, cleaned up and left a couple loads of chips in my MIL's side yard. When we were still in business, the power company would remove the dangerous parts over the wires, but just leave a big mess for the tree guy to clean up before he got started on the rest of the take down. I was quite surprised.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Valley Firewood always asked why I cut my stumps so high. I like to make my felling cut at waist height. At that height I can usually get by with the 660 and 25" bar, then go around the job site when finished and flush the stumps with the Super 1050 and 36" bar. Also, with my bad knees, I can turn and walk away from a waist height cut. If I'm on my knees making a low cut, I'm stuck there. The 25" bar on the 660 and 24" on the Homelite, even though rather heavy saws, are well balanced. Going to the 36" on either of them gets a bit cumbersome. Can't wait till I get the 45" bar on a saw. I'll bring that to the GTG next year.


I usually leave at least two 16" pieces to the flush cut, why bend over when it's just firewood, I get bending if you selling the sticks but other than that it doesn't often make sense.
I dropped these this spring, they have been seasoning lol, and the farmer was finally ready to get some firewood for the end of the season so I bucked them up yesterday.
That was a high stop, but I wanted to be sure I was in solid wood. I had to cut from both sides with a 28 for the bore cuts but the faces were pretty shallow. I was kinda amazed I got the second lead to come over with wedges as it was back leaning hard, I had to cut 95% of the hinge before it would release, would have been easier with the tractor and the skidding winch .
Edit; 24" bar .


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Let us know how the forester bar goes Steve. They are fairly cheap here. Doubt I will, but if I ever need more than the 20" on the 365 then since it would not get heavy use I'd consider a cheap 24 or 28" bar and probably pair with Oregon chain.


Will do. I have another one in large mount Husky as well that I used when I had my 562 (although I don’t currently own any saws in that pattern). They seem to be pretty high quality for the price. 

I bought this bar to fell some large, core rotted trees at my cabin. I didn’t want to have to fart around with cutting from both sides of the tree with a shorter bar. 

I picked up an 84 DL loop of Trilink for $18 bucks at L and M. Amazingly the Stihl RS was only $25 there but I figured the cheaper chain was a better choice being this is going to be used for stumping and felling yard trees.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Bit far for me. And I don't have a truck. And if I did, I'm not sure it could swim far enough to get to Kansas. Then I'd have to swim back and then face up to Customs and Quarantine when I got home. Not sure it'd be worth it, thanks all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were so excited about your bar that you forgot to feed the cat. I'd be pi55ed off too.


Lol my son fed her at 7:00 last night. 

She’s over 17 and is an ornery old gal.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Valley Firewood always asked why I cut my stumps so high. I like to make my felling cut at waist height. At that height I can usually get by with the 660 and 25" bar, then go around the job site when finished and flush the stumps with the Super 1050 and 36" bar. Also, with my bad knees, I can turn and walk away from a waist height cut. If I'm on my knees making a low cut, I'm stuck there. The 25" bar on the 660 and 24" on the Homelite, even though rather heavy saws, are well balanced. Going to the 36" on either of them gets a bit cumbersome. Can't wait till I get the 45" bar on a saw. I'll bring that to the GTG next year.


I know how you feel. I used to cut everything flush at the ground. Now with the big stuff, I mark a stick lenght from the ground and start my felling cut there. After the tree is on the ground, I can always cut the stump. I used to hate a long bar, 20in seemed to be just right for most anything I cut. Now I run a 24 on the larger saw so I dont have to bend over all the time. I used to cut flush to the ground because that is the way Dad taught me. We had trucks with cable loaders and you didnt want a high stump hanging up logs when you where winching them thru the woods, or something to get hung up on with the tractor when skidding. Getting up off one knee and running just isnt a option anymore. Its taken me over two years to get back halfway to where I used to be before the surgery. My sister had both knees done at the same time and was chasing grandkids around in 6 months. Different folks are effected differently I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Benefit of a high stump at my age is that if something goes wrong it’s easier to start running if you’re already standing up and not on your knees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Don't let the raccoon have the fone.


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> Bit far for me. And I don't have a truck. And if I did, I'm not sure it could swim far enough to get to Kansas. Then I'd have to swim back and then face up to Customs and Quarantine when I got home. Not sure it'd be worth it, thanks all the same.



Well...if you made it this far, you could just haul 'em to the coast, build a raft, and then sail back down under. 

Kon-tiki. Aussie style! Proof that early North American west-coast Indians migrated to Queensland, via Samoa, Fiji, & New Caledonia.

_You could be famous. _


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> Let us know how the forester bar goes Steve. They are fairly cheap here. Doubt I will, but if I ever need more than the 20" on the 365 then since it would not get heavy use I'd consider a cheap 24 or 28" bar and probably pair with Oregon chain.



I have a 32" forester and it has worked just fine. I opened the oil passages a tich but that's it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> Benefit of a high stump at my age is that if something goes wrong it’s easier to start running if you’re already standing up and not on your knees.



I cut most of my firewood from farmer's pastures and field edges. I leave a HIGH stump so they will be visible even in high grass. I don't want them blaming me when they run a .5 million piece of equipment into a stump. I will flush cut on request though


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> I cut most of my firewood from farmer's pastures and field edges. I leave a HIGH stump so they will be visible even in high grass. I don't want them blaming me when they run a .5 million piece of equipment into a stump. I will flush cut on request though


Same here. I go high unless its on ground they'll never be running ground-engaging implements over anyway, in which case I might go very low so they don't even feel a thing when they roll over it. They decide before I cut anything or my default setting is high until told otherwise.


----------



## svk

Just got home. It’s a combination of overcast/misting/drizzling. I suppose I’ll head out to the pile and do a little cutting. Rain is supposed to start back up at 8. 

Side question: If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Just got home. It’s a combination of overcast/misting/drizzling. I suppose I’ll head out to the pile and do a little cutting. Rain is supposed to start back up at 8.
> 
> Side question: If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?


?? ??….. ?? ?? ! I bet it will be a few grams lighter …… or liter?
lol


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?


Unfortunately possums here seem to survive such trips. Sis' in Aus has one living in her roof space. I think it might be a whole family of squatters up there. She says they are protected. We laughed. On this side of the ditch we grow up learning to swerve to hit them when we are driving.


----------



## svk

A couple cuts with the 55, a full tank through the 550 and a half tank through the 346 tonight. Hoping that is enough to fill the truck and trailer tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

There's not a huge cc range between those saws. Whilst firstly acknowledging CAD is bigger than any of us, can I ask why so many saws in a similar range please? Back-up for the back-up kinda thing? Just because?


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> Side question: If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?



In my experience, yes they'll survive. Have even had a few that were 40+ feet up on the outside of the tree not knowing what branch to cling to, they ride it down and hit the ground running usually. This spring I cut down a hollow ash tree along the street in town and there were three or four young ones inside, mom took off running right away and left them. I didn't know until I had cut clean through one, felt bad but it happens.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> There's not a huge cc range between those saws. Whilst firstly acknowledging CAD is bigger than any of us, can I ask why so many saws in a similar range please? Back-up for the back-up kinda thing? Just because?


Long story short: The 55 was built as a gift for my uncle and gets mailed off this week. I wanted a ported 346 OE to complement my ported 550. 

I sold my 562 and 2186 this winter. Just didn’t use the big saws much as I’m almost always cutting softwood and mostly of what I cut is less than 16” diameter so the 45-50 cc saws are perfect. 

Rounding out my starting lineup is a muffler modded Poulan 5020 and muffler modded Husky 142. 

I am building a Homelite 1050 that will be my big saw. Hopefully it will be running before the snow flies.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> In my experience, yes they'll survive. Have even had a few that were 40+ feet up on the outside of the tree not knowing what branch to cling to, they ride it down and hit the ground running usually. This spring I cut down a hollow ash tree along the street in town and there were three or four young ones inside, mom took off running right away and left them. I didn't know until I had cut clean through one, felt bad but it happens.


Thanks.

Reason I asked is because there’s a recently fledged litter of red squirrels in my woods. You know the adolescent squirrels that are literally dumb as hell. Well for the last two evenings I’ve watched one of them hauling stuff up into the tree I’m planning on cutting later this weekend. Don’t want to kill the guy but don’t want to leave this trouble tree standing either.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Reason I asked is because there’s a recently fledged litter of red squirrels in my woods. You know the adolescent squirrels that are literally dumb as hell. Well for the last two evenings I’ve watched one of them hauling stuff up into the tree I’m planning on cutting later this weekend. Don’t want to kill the guy but don’t want to leave this trouble tree standing either.


If we’re talking the same rodent, around here we call them pine squirrels. They are one of the most destructive critters I’ve ever seen. Most people around here try to eradicate any they see.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I am not sure if my scrounging is going well this year. Last year a guy calls me to see if I can clear about thirty dead Oak trees from a small horse ranch. At first could not figure out to obtain access to the property, but finally got that figured out. Many of the trees have got hung up into other trees so that has been a little extra work. Then there are the forty trees that are quite close to the access road so maybe that makes up for the extra work. A month ago a long time customer calls wanting about thirty cords of nice Pine removed with poor access. So I give that a shot. I go up this steep hillside from a culvert drainage area along side of a public road two hundred feet and yes there is a bunch of trees that were dropped by the power company. After a whole day trying to come up with a plan I drag or manage to roll a 18'' log as a deflecting point on a hillside. Then I sting seventy feet of chain link fence with two half inch cables to help strengthen it to keep any rounds from rolling on to the street. At least letting the rounds banging down the hill side is more fun than moving by hand. At the moment I have thirty cords of dry Oak and thirty cords of dry Pine so what is not to like. It all seems like much work for an old guy. Thanks


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Just got home. It’s a combination of overcast/misting/drizzling. I suppose I’ll head out to the pile and do a little cutting. Rain is supposed to start back up at 8.
> 
> Side question: If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?



Yes. Seen it happen. The g-forces involved are not that severe.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> If we’re talking the same rodent, around here we call them pine squirrels. They are one of the most destructive critters I’ve ever seen. Most people around here try to eradicate any they see.


I try to keep a few around because they are fun to watch. But will eliminate them if they get too plentiful. Never had any problems except for the one that got in my shed at my house. He made a big mess.

There’s a raptor (I think a goshawk) nest no more than 25 yards into the trees above my yard. I have very few critters around thanks to them.


----------



## svk

A couple falls ago I watched this guy try to gnaw his way into one of my chickadee houses. The chickadees never use it and the wren filled it full of sticks once but never actually made a nest. So I figured what the heck. He finally gave up and I see a big wolf spider lives in their now lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> A couple falls ago I watched this guy try to gnaw his way into one of my chickadee houses. The chickadees never use it and the wren filled it full of sticks once but never actually made a nest. So I figured what the heck. He finally gave up and I see a big wolf spider lives in their now lol.
> 
> View attachment 672079


Yep, pine squirrel.


----------



## svk

Yes, sorry I never actually answered you. That’s my ADD and a pot of coffee kicking in lol. 

This is pretty good stuff btw. A good change from the Folgers I’ve been drinking for months.


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes. Seen it happen. The g-forces involved are not that severe.



Lot of force coming down, and if you watch that Human fella on youtube he has some slow mo's of trunks hitting the ground, really is cool to watch, but they're never seems to be a lot of speed. Usually a chainsaw vibration gets them pretty excited so they'll usually leave that tree and we've watched quite a few jump from one to another. Years ago we cut a few trees down at the golf course near us, and apparently one of the squirrels knew what was going on just by us driving in. We watched him jump to the ground from what had to have been 30-35 feet, maybe more. He didn't hit the ground running, I think he tried but man did he bounce off the ground. We had to stop the truck we were laughing so hard.


----------



## svk

Question for you guys who hand file. What cutter angle do you use for chains that will primarily cut softwood? I just touched these up and I think every one was at a different angle. It would be nice to have everything standardized.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Lot of force coming down, and if you watch that Human fella on youtube he has some slow mo's of trunks hitting the ground, really is cool to watch, but they're never seems to be a lot of speed. Usually a chainsaw vibration gets them pretty excited so they'll usually leave that tree and we've watched quite a few jump from one to another. Years ago we cut a few trees down at the golf course near us, and apparently one of the squirrels knew what was going on just by us driving in. We watched him jump to the ground from what had to have been 30-35 feet, maybe more. He didn't hit the ground running, I think he tried but man did he bounce off the ground. We had to stop the truck we were laughing so hard.


That’s funny!

I was cleaning out swallow houses one spring and had my aunts dog with me (border collie cross). I opened up one box and a huge wad of leaves with a flying squirrel inside fell right on the dogs head. She was a smart/quick little dog, I still don’t know how the squirrel got away lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Question for you guys who hand file. What cutter angle do you use for chains that will primarily cut softwood? I just touched these up and I think every one was at a different angle. It would be nice to have everything standardized.
> 
> View attachment 672120



MY filing guide settings are 35 across and 10 degrees up. I never change them for type of wood or type of chain. I cut mostly soft wood now but did over 100 cord or black locust severall years ago


----------



## Ted Jenkins

svk said:


> Question for you guys who hand file. What cutter angle do you use for chains that will primarily cut softwood? I just touched these up and I think every one was at a different angle. It would be nice to have everything standardized.
> 
> View attachment 672120



The beauty of hand filing is it is so easy to make subtle adjustments for big results. Between 30 and 35 degrees will give great results. The profile on the leading edge is most important in my view. How hard you lift up to make the underside of the cutter sharp is also a key aspect. If the leading edge of the cutter is very sharp it will yield great chips or for more harder wood make the cutter a little more blunt will allow the chain to stay sharp longer especially in hard wood. For soft wood I make the cutters quite sharp and keep an eye on the angles to make sure they are consistent. Then you can go a little crazy on the rakers so you get a little extra bite. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I was trying to add a five second video, but kept getting a too large file message. Am I to believe that videos must be uploaded to a third party before sending it to AS? Thanks


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Ted Jenkins said:


> I was trying to add a five second video, but kept getting a too large file message. Am I to believe that videos must be uploaded to a third party before sending it to AS? Thanks



That's correct. Best way is to upload to YouTube then post a link.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> That’s funny!
> 
> I was cleaning out swallow houses one spring and had my aunts dog with me (border collie cross). I opened up one box and a huge wad of leaves with a flying squirrel inside fell right on the dogs head. She was a smart/quick little dog, I still don’t know how the squirrel got away lol.



Might just have to start up a squirrel story thread! I've got a few, and I'm not particularly fond of having one crawl around on me, it's fun though, watching them thump their tails in disgust.


----------



## svk

Cody said:


> Might just have to start up a squirrel story thread! I've got a few, and I'm not particularly fond of having one crawl around on me, it's fun though, watching them thump their tails in disgust.


Up here the only grey squirrels live in town. However living near the end of a county road, we occasionally get live trapped animals dumped nearby. One winter a pair of grey squirrels showed up and they were very fun to watch at the feeder but they eventually got super aggressive towards birds and red squirrels and had to go. I also had a beautiful red fox hanging out that I normally fed fish remnants and he was the benefactor of the squirrels demise.


----------



## Ryan A

Oak cut down by Asphlund one block from me.Not sure on species? Different than the red I'm used to. Scrounged a whole load and back for more tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Gotta love those finds, just not as much fun as cutting it yourself but the wood is a bonus.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Looks like a pin oak to me.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Ted Jenkins said:


> The beauty of hand filing is it is so easy to make subtle adjustments for big results. Between 30 and 35 degrees will give great results. The profile on the leading edge is most important in my view. How hard you lift up to make the underside of the cutter sharp is also a key aspect. If the leading edge of the cutter is very sharp it will yield great chips or for more harder wood make the cutter a little more blunt will allow the chain to stay sharp longer especially in hard wood. For soft wood I make the cutters quite sharp and keep an eye on the angles to make sure they are consistent. Then you can go a little crazy on the rakers so you get a little extra bite. Thanks


I make plenty of subtle adjustments when I’m filing, only problem is they are unintended LOL.


----------



## Ryan A

Dahmer said:


> Gotta love those finds, just not as much fun as cutting it yourself but the wood is a bonus.



I get the majority of my wood this way.....cut. All I do is split with the maul then I resell. Turned out to be .12 of a cord as per an online calculator.


----------



## Ryan A

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Looks like a pin oak to me.



Thanks! I believe you are correct after I did some research because of your reaponse.Google says over 600 species of oak.Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ryan A said:


> Thanks! I believe you are correct after I did some research because of your reaponse.Google says over 600 species of oak.Yikes!!!!!


Around here we only 2 species of oak. Those I have permission to cut to burn and those I don’t.


----------



## JustJeff

I didn’t cut any wood today. An old friend came from out of town so him, I and my son spent the day fishing.... you can see how the fishing went. So I split up some small pieces of scrounged willow and tossed in some potatoes and steaks on the grill. Good day!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 672203
> I didn’t cut any wood today. An old friend came from out of town so him, I and my son spent the day fishing.... you can see how the fishing went. So I split up some small pieces of scrounged willow and tossed in some potatoes and steaks on the grill. Good day!


Couldn’t get much better. Yes it could, catch any fish?


----------



## MustangMike

Many people consider Red Squirrels as pests, they are not protected in NY, and can be destructive. They are far more aggressive than Grey Squirrels, and generally keep them away (even though they are smaller). Red Squirrels are also not common in this part of the State (more common upstate).

However, a family took up residence near my house about two years ago, and I have left them be. They periodically chatter at me, and I chatter back at them. They have not done any damage to my house (although they made a hole in the shed next door), but they are wonderful at helping clean up the Black Walnuts, and we get tons of them! Damn things are like big marbles in the driveway in the fall. Red Squirrels are kinda like Superman Chipmunks!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Steak on the fire beats fish hands down every day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Steak on the fire beats fish hands down every day.



Yup, as much as I like catfish fillet, it’s gotten real iffy what kind of pond they were raised.

Steak is the better choice.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Walleye, yellow perch and crappie are tuff to beat.


----------



## Ryan A

Ran into red squirrels during a family vacation camping in Acadia National Park in Maine this summer. Their vocalizations are interesting. Thought it was birds until I researched it. Neat critters......


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> I get the majority of my wood this way.....cut. All I do is split with the maul then I resell. Turned out to be .12 of a cord as per an online calculator.



Looks like quite a lot more than that in your first pic.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

MustangMike said:


> Many people consider Red Squirrels as pests, they are not protected in NY, and can be destructive. They are far more aggressive than Grey Squirrels, and generally keep them away (even though they are smaller). Red Squirrels are also not common in this part of the State (more common upstate).
> 
> However, a family took up residence near my house about two years ago, and I have left them be. They periodically chatter at me, and I chatter back at them. They have not done any damage to my house (although they made a hole in the shed next door), but they are wonderful at helping clean up the Black Walnuts, and we get tons of them! Damn things are like big marbles in the driveway in the fall. Red Squirrels are kinda like Superman Chipmunks!




I hate them dammed red squirrels. We moved into the log home we bought in January. The previous owner had let them get out of hand. I shot 16 or so from the front door. 

Be careful with the walnuts. They do clean them up, but the hulls from those nuts are used to make ink. Some red squirrels stuffed the attic of a single car garage on our property with them. I didn't realize they were even in there until I started getting a sticky greasy black tar dripping down onto my tools.


----------



## Ryan A

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like quite a lot more than that in your first pic.



First pic is what the tree company left on the front lawn. I hand picked the pieces I wanted from the pile.


----------



## svk

Along with the kids, I split 1 1/2 cord this evening while they carried rounds and loaded splits. I’ll get pics of the load in the morning.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> First pic is what the tree company left on the front lawn. I hand picked the pieces I wanted from the pile.



Ah, I see. cough *wood snob* cough. 

I've been busy this weekend. Scrounging, of sorts. We have quite a few silver wattles on parts of our property. They're a hardwood and they do burn but very ashy which is my pet hate when it comes to firewood. Great kindling though from the dried out twigs. I use the wood in the firepit. I've been starting to clear some of them, channelling @dancan dropping 10cm stalks. We also have some pittosporums on the block. My reference book tells me that they have a dry density of 850kg/m which is a little better than most of the local eucalypts. There are a few that have become very overgrown and I hacked them back this weekend. Mostly, they are brush with the biggest of the stems being 5 inches. All the same, I have kept the stems and will test them out as firewood next year. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, I see. cough *wood snob* cough.
> 
> I've been busy this weekend. Scrounging, of sorts. We have quite a few silver wattles on parts of our property. They're a hardwood and they do burn but very ashy which is my pet hate when it comes to firewood. Great kindling though from the dried out twigs. I use the wood in the firepit. I've been starting to clear some of them, channelling @dancan dropping 10cm stalks. We also have some pittosporums on the block. My reference book tells me that they have a dry density of 850kg/m which is a little better than most of the local eucalypts. There are a few that have become very overgrown and I hacked them back this weekend. Mostly, they are brush with the biggest of the stems being 5 inches. All the same, I have kept the stems and will test them out as firewood next year. Pics tomorrow.


it's a Pennsylvania thing Cowboy. it's something we learn in school at an early age. "repeat after me" oak,hickory,locust ..........


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I delivered 2 loads (1 cord) of mostly Black Cherry yesterday. That wood has a pleasant aroma, and holds coals nicely.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, I see. cough *wood snob* cough.
> 
> I've been busy this weekend. Scrounging, of sorts. We have quite a few silver wattles on parts of our property. They're a hardwood and they do burn but very ashy which is my pet hate when it comes to firewood. Great kindling though from the dried out twigs. I use the wood in the firepit. I've been starting to clear some of them, channelling @dancan dropping 10cm stalks. We also have some pittosporums on the block. My reference book tells me that they have a dry density of 850kg/m which is a little better than most of the local eucalypts. There are a few that have become very overgrown and I hacked them back this weekend. Mostly, they are brush with the biggest of the stems being 5 inches. All the same, I have kept the stems and will test them out as firewood next year. Pics tomorrow.


A word of warning Cowboy, Pittospurum is an absolute shocker for ash, at least the ones I’ve burnt were.


----------



## svk

It was supposed to be sunny and 73 today but it’s raining. I promised the kids a trip to the beach, we may be going there with long pants lol.


----------



## Ryan A

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, I see. cough *wood snob* cough.



I don't descriminate. Free wood is free wood. Most in my area burn for leisure and not heating purposes. On Halloween, you'll see dozens of firepits in the front yards with chairs around as homeowners hand out candy, drink adult beverages, and burn wood. Easy money for me......


----------



## James Miller

Grabbed another small truck load of oak. Spent an hour with the 590 and fiskars. 
Still have the big rounds in the back to go.
The farmer brought a tractor and cleaned up the mess the tree guys were supposed to.


----------



## pdqdl

KiwiBro said:


> Same here. I go high unless its on ground they'll never be running ground-engaging implements over anyway, in which case I might go very low so they don't even feel a thing when they roll over it. They decide before I cut anything or my default setting is high until told otherwise.



I don't ever scrounge for firewood, but sometimes I cut it down for ground clearing. Unless requested otherwise, I always leave about 5' stumps, so the excavator or bulldozer has something to grab.

It's a lot easier to come back and cut it lower than it is to return & make it taller.


----------



## rarefish383

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Steak on the fire beats fish hands down every day.


I'm with you most of the time, but if you ever get fresh Mako Shark steaks, they are something else. They take no back seat to beef. Mako, Yellowfin, and Wahoo on the grill 3-4 hours after caught, heaven.


----------



## rarefish383

I love to watch the squirrels, they just do the funniest stuff. They did wipe out my cherry tomatoes this year, but even watching them steel the toms was funny,


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> Just got home. It’s a combination of overcast/misting/drizzling. I suppose I’ll head out to the pile and do a little cutting. Rain is supposed to start back up at 8.
> 
> Side question: If you cut down a hollow tree with a squirrel inside, will the squirrel survive the impact with the ground provided the tree doesn’t shatter?



I cut down a massive oak with a grown racoon inside it. It scrambled out and then staggered down the hill, kinda drunk looking. We didn't see any more of it, but I think it was ok. _The whole crew was laughing hysterically._

It was in the trunk at about the "30 feet up" level, so it was quite the hard landing. I never have found a dead squirrel inside the trunk; they always bail out and start running as the trunk comes down.

Does that answer the question?


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> A couple cuts with the 55, a full tank through the 550 and a half tank through the 346 tonight. Hoping that is enough to fill the truck and trailer tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 671998



That wood doesn't look worthy of even splitting. That's some pretty rotten wood.


----------



## rarefish383

We've had many squirrels survive impact with the ground. If we knew they had nests inside the trunk we would take an early lunch and the female would take the whole litter by the time we got back. One time we had a mother coon leave one kit and I bottle raised her. Annie, one of the best pets I ever had. People say they get mean. I didn't find that. They are very tough. I wore elbow high welding gloves when I played with her. Their claws don't retract like a cats. So, if one runs up your pants onto your shoulder, expect claw prints.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> I'm with you most of the time, but if you ever get fresh Mako Shark steaks, they are something else. They take no back seat to beef. Mako, Yellowfin, and Wahoo on the grill 3-4 hours after caught, heaven.


Too far from the coast to get that fresh but we used to be able to buy frozen shark around here. I loved the taste and texture. Can’t find shark anywhere around here anymore.


----------



## pdqdl

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes. Seen it happen. The g-forces involved are not that severe.



The presence of a log around a squirrel doesn't really change the g-force too much. That's about like saying that using a log as a mattress will save a squirrel from a 40' fall. I believe they survive just because they are tough, and their bodies are adapted to what would be fatal falls for a human.

I cut down a tree a few years back. It was February, with a thin layer of snow on the ground. I didn't expect any baby squirrels. Momma skated out of the area at high speed, 3 out of 4 of the 2-week old babies were still alive. One of them was paralyzed on it's back legs (didn't make it), and the other two lived to be very popular pets at our house. Artemis & Apollo were great little pets; we ended up letting them go outside.






Cody said:


> Might just have to start up a squirrel story thread! I've got a few, and I'm not particularly fond of having one crawl around on me, it's fun though, watching them thump their tails in disgust.



They are a lot of fun when they are friendly. These guys jumped on the unfriendly neighbor lady; also the mother-in-law. That was LOTS of fun!


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> Question for you guys who hand file. What cutter angle do you use for chains that will primarily cut softwood? I just touched these up and I think every one was at a different angle. It would be nice to have everything standardized.
> 
> View attachment 672120



Even if you hand file (unless you are exceptional at it), you need to periodically put a machine on the chain and restore all the cutters to the same length & angle. _Grind slow, so you don't harden the teeth_.

If guys would just grind slow & careful, hand filing wouldn't be so popular.


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> We've had many squirrels survive impact with the ground. If we knew they had nests inside the trunk we would take an early lunch and the female would take the whole litter by the time we got back. One time we had a mother coon leave one kit and I bottle raised her. Annie, one of the best pets I ever had. People say they get mean. I didn't find that. They are very tough. I wore elbow high welding gloves when I played with her. Their claws don't retract like a cats. So, if one runs up your pants onto your shoulder, expect claw prints.



Male coons (and squirrels) get a lot meaner than the females as they mature. Not sure why that is, but I can guess.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> That wood doesn't look worthy of even splitting. That's some pretty rotten wood.


Other than that one hollow log that’s very much solid, everything else was perfect. And partially seasoned too.


----------



## svk

Long story but I’ll try to make it short.

I had tried to special order a Trilink bar from L and M that they didn’t normally carry (095 pattern in 3/8-.050). I got a call that my part was in but since they couldn’t find Trilink they ordered Oregon. I told them I wasn’t interested in that bar for $45 as I wanted the $25 Trilink bar. Stopped there today and guy who think he knows what he’s talking about tries to tell me all about bars like I’m a novice. Then he lays a 095 pattern bar on top of a 009 bar (not even close to the same) and tells me to “just buy that one cause it’s almost the same”. After I refuse that he tries to find the bar I want again and finally determines it is indeed unavailable. 

He also had nothing but bad things to say about Trilink products. Which is interesting because I’ve had very good luck with several Trilink purchases I’ve made.


----------



## MustangMike

If you can get fresh Tuna or Swordfish steaks, prepared correctly, they are about as good as anything you can get. But like venison steaks, don't over cook it, sear on the outside and leave the inside almost raw.

I used to go to a place in the Hamptons (LI) when I was on vacation. The restaurant was a converted house, and the owner got the fish fresh from the Captains every morning. It has long been closed, and it is tough to find places like that nowadays.


----------



## MustangMike

Beef (red meat) is best if aged, Fish and vegetables are best when fresh. And by fresh, I don't just mean that it was not frozen.

I have heard in places they will bring the water to a boil before they pick the corn, every second counts!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Beef (red meat) is best if aged, Fish and vegetables are best when fresh. And by fresh, I don't just mean that it was not frozen.
> 
> I have heard in places they will bring the water to a boil before they pick the corn, every second counts!


And the more oil content in the fish, the sooner it should be prepared! Mackerel, trout, and salmon do not store well in the freezer, they get super fishy!

I do not freeze fish. I eat them or give them away. Same with steaks. It just isn't the same when thawed.


----------



## JustJeff

When I freeze fish, I fill the bag with water as well and then squish it down a bit to leave room for expansion. Has worked well for me.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> When I freeze fish, I fill the bag with water as well and then squish it down a bit to leave room for expansion. Has worked well for me.


If freezing is necessary, water pack like that is much preferable.

My mom used to use plastic cans with screw on tops. fill 3/4 full and the fish will suspend. Then when frozen, top off to cover the tops of the filets.


----------



## flatbroke

Went out today to get next years oak pile started. Got led in a bunch of turkeys 
damn poison oak is in full effect 
loaded a trailer pretty fast since there is a bunch of 24 inch rounds and almost no limb wood 


Second trailer load was equally as heavy the tractor sure made loading nice


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> If you can get fresh Tuna or Swordfish steaks, prepared correctly, they are about as good as anything you can get. But like venison steaks, don't over cook it, sear on the outside and leave the inside almost raw.
> 
> I used to go to a place in the Hamptons (LI) when I was on vacation. The restaurant was a converted house, and the owner got the fish fresh from the Captains every morning. It has long been closed, and it is tough to find places like that nowadays.


We have an annual Mackerel tournament at Harkers Island NC. This will be the first year, in ten years, that I will miss it. Every boat fishes 4 days and has to take one day off. You can pick your day, and do what you want. We usually go offshore. The club buys dinner Sunday and Wednesday. Pulled pork, chicken, and sides. The other days we have grills set up in front of all the hotel rooms. Grill whatever was caught that day. There is just no comparison to fish right off the fillet table. 

Corn on the cob! my Dad was one of the ones that had my Mom start the water as he walked down to the garden. People used to swear he put sugar in the water, he didn't. From the time I can remember he grew Silver Queen. I think, just before he passed, he might have tried Golden Queen a couple times.


----------



## Bullvi22

So we took a trip to Pocahontas county this weekend, poor dad got all carried away and finished the stove install all by himself just before we got up there Saturday afternoon. No more wood work other than that, we spent the weekend sight seeing and enjoying the fine weather. This picture was taken from the lookout tower on Droop Mountain battlefield.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> We have an annual Mackerel tournament at Harkers Island NC. This will be the first year, in ten years, that I will miss it. Every boat fishes 4 days and has to take one day off. You can pick your day, and do what you want. We usually go offshore. The club buys dinner Sunday and Wednesday. Pulled pork, chicken, and sides. The other days we have grills set up in front of all the hotel rooms. Grill whatever was caught that day. There is just no comparison to fish right off the fillet table.
> 
> Corn on the cob! my Dad was one of the ones that had my Mom start the water as he walked down to the garden. People used to swear he put sugar in the water, he didn't. From the time I can remember he grew Silver Queen. I think, just before he passed, he might have tried Golden Queen a couple times.


My grandfather was the same way. Gram had to have the water boiling before he would go pick the corn.


----------



## MustangMike

When the wife and I went on our Honeymoon 20+ years ago (St Thomas), we went on a fishing trip, with spinning rods (from a boat) and caught 39 fish, including 4 Mahi Mahi, 2 Yellow Fin tuna, and a bunch of Black Fin Tuna. We let the Captain sell the Yellow Fin and Mahi Mahi, and he fileted one of the Black Fin for us to have our resort prepare (we never had Black Fin before). It was just great!

It was just the two of us and the Captain. His 1st Mate was N/A, I told him no problem, my Dad had a boat, I could help out. We requested to use spinning rods, so he gave us each two, and we fished with, and chummed with, live bait … he just chased the birds working the water.

The Captain was very mild mannered, but on one of my hook ups he cursed. I asked what was the matter? He answered "you wanted to use spinning rods". I replied, "we are, and we are doing great". He said "you just hooked a Yellow Fin, and that rod has the lightest test line … 15 lbs". There was nothing I could do, I just kept the drag loose and put the rod in the holder for the next two hours and fished with my other rod.

When he said it was time to go in, I grabbed that rod, tightened the drag a bit, and pumped it to get the fish up. I guess it had tired itself out. Ended up catching a 40 lb Yellow Fin on 15 lb test line. The wife got a 30 lb one on 20 lb test line. I think it was my best day fishing ever.

My brother and I have caught 64 Bluefish in a day between us (before the regs), and they are great fighters, but there is just something special about Tuna and Mahi Mahi!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Beef (red meat) is best if aged, Fish and vegetables are best when fresh. And by fresh, I don't just mean that it was not frozen.
> 
> I have heard in places they will bring the water to a boil before they pick the corn, every second counts!


i tell the boss to put the pot on the stove, i'm goin out to pick the corn. not more than 3 minutes in boiling water.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> i tell the boss to put the pot on the stove, i'm goin out to pick the corn. not more than 3 minutes in boiling water.
> View attachment 672752


That's what Dad did, 3 minutes.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When the wife and I went on our Honeymoon 20+ years ago (St Thomas), we went on a fishing trip, with spinning rods (from a boat) and caught 39 fish, including 4 Mahi Mahi, 2 Yellow Fin tuna, and a bunch of Black Fin Tuna. We let the Captain sell the Yellow Fin and Mahi Mahi, and he fileted one of the Black Fin for us to have our resort prepare (we never had Black Fin before). It was just great!
> 
> It was just the two of us and the Captain. His 1st Mate was N/A, I told him no problem, my Dad had a boat, I could help out. We requested to use spinning rods, so he gave us each two, and we fished with, and chummed with, live bait … he just chased the birds working the water.
> 
> The Captain was very mild mannered, but on one of my hook ups he cursed. I asked what was the matter? He answered "you wanted to use spinning rods". I replied, "we are, and we are doing great". He said "you just hooked a Yellow Fin, and that rod has the lightest test line … 15 lbs". There was nothing I could do, I just kept the drag loose and put the rod in the holder for the next two hours and fished with my other rod.
> 
> When he said it was time to go in, I grabbed that rod, tightened the drag a bit, and pumped it to get the fish up. I guess it had tired itself out. Ended up catching a 40 lb Yellow Fin on 15 lb test line. The wife got a 30 lb one on 20 lb test line. I think it was my best day fishing ever.
> 
> My brother and I have caught 64 Bluefish in a day between us (before the regs), and they are great fighters, but there is just something special about Tuna and Mahi Mahi!!!


Sounds like a great time!

As long as a fish doesn't break the line at or near the hook you can land just about anything with light line, even 6lb test.

It was put to me like this. Tie a 6lb line to a chest belt and then put the rod in a rod holder on the dock/boat. Try swimming away from the rod against the drag. Even a strong person tires within a few minutes.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> Male coons (and squirrels) get a lot meaner than the females as they mature. Not sure why that is, but I can guess.


That is what I have heard as well


----------



## abbott295

Back on topic: Corn on the cob works on the grill too.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> Back on topic: Corn on the cob works on the grill too.


Yes it does.

I usually just throw it in hot water till it is hot and devour. But on the grill, husk on is awesome too.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

92*, heat index is 100*. I ain’t cutting wood, we’re going nite fishing.


----------



## James Miller

I split enough to load the truck this morning with the fiskars. Loaded this much then said to hell with it I'll load the rest when the sun comes down. It was a bit warm.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> That is what I have heard as well



I'm not quoting hearsay. I've raised them both, and that's how it works out.

With the squirrels, it starts out with dominance assertion, the little guys start to bite. Fun & playful at first, then a bit harder, until you know for certain that the little bugger is telling you he doesn't have to take your crap. Then the human reacts in an assertive way, and then...the good relationship is over.

I had a neutered male (belonged to a friend) that always got along with me, and bit everybody else. Then one day, he jumped up off the kitchen floor into the middle of my plate of food. Slipped onto his back, and then proceeded to kick pinto beans & fried 'taters to the 4 points of the kitchen. Somehow, I was the bad guy in that experience, he jumped on me, bit me once (not hard), and then never came near me again.

Very few people can claim to have had a squirrel slalom through their plate of beans, but I can. 

I've had them on a plate with beans before, but it looked more like this:


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Back on topic: Corn on the cob works on the grill too.


Yesterday my BIL did a couple dozen in the smoker. I think he said they were in about half an hour. The husks were just getting charred. It was two day old corn and turned out OK. Not near as good as Dad's.


----------



## dancan

Fresh corn , 4 cobs with the husk on about 7 minutes in my microwave is all they need


----------



## MustangMike

Worked construction project with my brother all day today, in the hot sun, in a rough (steep) site. By 10 am my T shirt was so drenched with sweet I just took it off and let it dry in the sun, but kept going all day. I'm dead tired, and have to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

I've got 6 lawns today and 3 are over an acre. One of the big ones hasn't paid me for last week yet, so I might not do his.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Worked construction project with my brother all day today, in the hot sun, in a rough (steep) site. By 10 am my T shirt was so drenched with sweet I just took it off and let it dry in the sun, but kept going all day. I'm dead tired, and have to do it again tomorrow.


I’m 40 and to old for that sort of stuff....... the heat that is.....hard work is fine it’s the heat that gets to me.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> I'm not quoting hearsay. I've raised them both, and that's how it works out.
> 
> With the squirrels, it starts out with dominance assertion, the little guys start to bite. Fun & playful at first, then a bit harder, until you know for certain that the little bugger is telling you he doesn't have to take your crap. Then the human reacts in an assertive way, and then...the good relationship is over.
> 
> I had a neutered male (belonged to a friend) that always got along with me, and bit everybody else. Then one day, he jumped up off the kitchen floor into the middle of my plate of food. Slipped onto his back, and then proceeded to kick pinto beans & fried 'taters to the 4 points of the kitchen. Somehow, I was the bad guy in that experience, he jumped on me, bit me once (not hard), and then never came near me again.
> 
> Very few people can claim to have had a squirrel slalom through their plate of beans, but I can.
> 
> I've had them on a plate with beans before, but it looked more like this:


I eat just about anything but that is a little freaky with the eyes and teeth still intact lol. The almost empty glass of whiskey on the top left probably helps one gain the courage to start eating.

Being raised up in the sticks, the first time I saw soft shell crab on the menu in Florida I didn't know what to think. After 4 beers I tried it and loved it.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> it starts out with dominance assertion, the little guys start to bite. Fun & playful at first, then a bit harder, until you know for certain that the little bugger is telling you he doesn't have to take your crap. Then the human reacts in an assertive way, and then...the good relationship is over.


Sort of similar to how many human to human relationships start to go downhill


----------



## Ryan'smilling

If you guys really want fresh corn, you gotta bring your camp stove right out to the field. Boil up your water, and without breaking it off the stalk, shuck the corn and bend the plant over so the corn is in the water.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan'smilling said:


> If you guys really want fresh corn, you gotta bring your camp stove right out to the field. Boil up your water, and without breaking it off the stalk, shuck the corn and bend the plant over so the corn is in the water.


as @Cowboy254 would say.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm, did i make a rookie error?
New saw meant I needed some new spare chains. Amazon had Oregon PowerCut 73DLXLP072, full chisel 3/8 x 0.058" , for a bargain price of £13.11, just right I thought for for the 20" Oregon bar on the 365. For comparison a 20" 72DL loop of 3/8 x 0.063" Stihl RS would be twice that, cheapest.

Now its arrived I've realised its semi low kick back stuff, with a largish bump on the top of the drive link



Question is, does this stuff still cut well?


----------



## JustJeff

Do yourself a favor and go get Stihl chain for that husky.


----------



## muddstopper

Got my wood bucked today and ready for splitting. My grandson is 19 and had never ran a chainsaw, but he is really good at playing Madden. Anyways, I got him out and told him today you are going to learn to run a saw. I handed him my 55 and showed him how to crank it. We went over a few safety items and I got him started sawing some wood. I satyed with him for a while, stopping him from time to time just to point out a few things. Now all this sawing was pretty straight forward. I would take the tractor and lift the logs on top of bucked rounds so it was at a good height to walk up to and not have to worry about hitting the ground. Once the log was bucked, I would set another one up and let him have at it. After he had bucked about half a cord or so, I picked up another saw and started doing a little bucking myself. while cutting, I heard his saw change tune, I knew what had happened right off. He had stuck the saw in the dirt. I walked over and stopped him and asked if he knew what he had done, no, so I pointed at the ground and showed him the nice little ditch he had just dug with the saw. It was time for a break so I told him load up the saw and lets head to the house for a drink of water. We both where sweating pretty good. After letting the bar cool down I told him now its time to learn to file a saw. I went ahead and took the sthil 2in1 file and sharpened one side of the chain, explaining the angle, rakers height and chain tensioning. Then I turned the saw around and told him now you sharpen this side. He would file and I would correct his angles and he would file another tooth. By the time he went all the way around the chain, He had pretty much quit rocking the chain as he filed and he was paying more attention to the filing marks on the 2in1. I went ahead and touched up the teeth he had filed, just to even things up and we went back to bucking wood. I dont know if it was because I made him sharpen the saw, or some other reason, but he didnt hit the ground a single time after that. He also refused to cut from the bottom up on logs that would pinch the bar. We will work on that. We got everything bucked up and ready to split. His next day off we are going to have a splitting party.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Do yourself a favor and go get Stihl chain for that husky.



Then do yourself another favour and go get a Stihl to go with the chain.


----------



## LondonNeil

Since Stihl don't seem to use 0.058 gauge, (and I think stihl 20" bar is a different DL count?) I didn't find a loop readily available. I'm sure the local dealer could get one, or make one, but going on what I'd read Oregon seems decent chain and at half the price I thought well worth it. I hadn't realised the LPX/powercut is semi low kick back. I'm assuming (hoping) since the hump is still well down on the raker it will cut fine? maybe bore uts would be impossible, but then that doesn't matter foe me. Am I mistaken on its cutting ability? or are you down on Oregon for some other reason

Other than that and on the plus side, despite you all swearing that cutter width doesn't vary with gauge, I'm sure these cutters are a darn sight narrower than on stihl RS 0.063



I'll have to get it side by side with the stihl rs chain from the 038, but I'm sure that is wider.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Then do yourself another favour and go get a Stihl to go with the chain.



before you go all anti Swedish saws, just remember my first saw is a German creamcicle, and my german saws outnumber my swedish....although one is a pile of components on th garage floor at the moment


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> before you go all anti Swedish saws, just remember my first saw is a German creamcicle, and my german saws outnumber my swedish....although one is a pile of components on th garage floor at the moment



I just worry that you are drifting from the true path of righteousness.


----------



## LondonNeil

oh I think I am! I'm desperate to get a chance to run the thing! want to bury the bar in a big piece of dry and hard as concrete quince, bury the dogs and lean on it...see just how torquey the little monster is


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Hmm, did i make a rookie error?
> New saw meant I needed some new spare chains. Amazon had Oregon PowerCut 73DLXLP072, full chisel 3/8 x 0.058" , for a bargain price of £13.11, just right I thought for for the 20" Oregon bar on the 365. For comparison a 20" 72DL loop of 3/8 x 0.063" Stihl RS would be twice that, cheapest.
> 
> Now its arrived I've realised its semi low kick back stuff, with a largish bump on the top of the drive link
> View attachment 673027
> 
> 
> Question is, does this stuff still cut well?


That chain will cut fine. Guys that ***** about safety chain have to much time on there hands. Only real advantage iv found with non safety chain is it's easier to bore cut with might be a little faster but not worth buying more chains just to say you have non safety chain. Use up that chain then get something else if you don't like it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Where's @Philbert ? I'm not posting in the chains section....they can be a wild bunch there!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

LondonNeil said:


> Since Stihl don't seem to use 0.058 gauge, (and I think stihl 20" bar is a different DL count?) I didn't find a loop readily available. I'm sure the local dealer could get one, or make one, but going on what I'd read Oregon seems decent chain and at half the price I thought well worth it. I hadn't realised the LPX/powercut is semi low kick back. I'm assuming (hoping) since the hump is still well down on the raker it will cut fine? maybe bore uts would be impossible, but then that doesn't matter foe me. Am I mistaken on its cutting ability? or are you down on Oregon for some other reason
> 
> Other than that and on the plus side, despite you all swearing that cutter width doesn't vary with gauge, I'm sure these cutters are a darn sight narrower than on stihl RS 0.063
> View attachment 673028
> 
> 
> I'll have to get it side by side with the stihl rs chain from the 038, but I'm sure that is wider.



Lpx isn't reduced kickback chain. I know it looks like it, and it's not the same simple design as the depth gauge on RS, but it is still good chain. I run a lot of LPX and I have zero problems with it. I use a dremel to lower rakers though.


----------



## LondonNeil

TBH james, if I don't like it I'd just take the bumps off with the bench grinder.


----------



## LondonNeil

cheers Ryan. I thought I saw somewhere it is 'lower' kickback, not full on safety. It definitely looks like the hump would hide the cutter as it traversed around the top of the nose, but I could be mistaken. Given the hump is hidden below the raker when the chain is straight, I can't see why it would cut any slower when bucking, which is all i do.


----------



## James Miller

Starting on row two from the oak scrounge. Headed back tomorrow with my cousin and a hydro to do the last of the big rounds. Should about finish off that row.


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks like a high security wood shed James!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

LondonNeil said:


> cheers Ryan. I thought I saw somewhere it is 'lower' kickback, not full on safety. It definitely looks like the hump would hide the cutter as it traversed around the top of the nose, but I could be mistaken. Given the hump is hidden below the raker when the chain is straight, I can't see why it would cut any slower when bucking, which is all i do.




Unless I'm mistaken, lpx was their standard full chisel chain. Like that's the most regular chain you could get from Oregon. I know they make EXL now, which is the new stuff. Don't know what that looks like. 

I went through this with left coast supplies because I ordered it and thought they sent safety chain by mistake. 

Left coast supplies is an awesome place to buy chain, by the way. If anyone is in the market.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> That chain will cut fine. Guys that ***** about safety chain have to much time on there hands. Only real advantage iv found with non safety chain is it's easier to bore cut with might be a little faster but not worth buying more chains just to say you have non safety chain. Use up that chain then get something else if you don't like it.



Yep. As long as one is cutting on the 'flat' part of the bar, either top or bottom, the safety bumps don't come into play.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ryan'smilling said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, lpx was their standard full chisel chain. Like that's the most regular chain you could get from Oregon. I know they make EXL now, which is the new stuff. Don't know what that looks like.
> 
> I went through this with left coast supplies because I ordered it and thought they sent safety chain by mistake.
> 
> Left coast supplies is an awesome place to buy chain, by the way. If anyone is in the market.


You win the cigar. LPX is full chisel, BPX is semi.


----------



## James Miller

Its just the old chicken pens. No more chickens so I just repurposed.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> I've got 6 lawns today and 3 are over an acre. One of the big ones hasn't paid me for last week yet, so I might not do his.



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...er/1377288897?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

7 Mph mowing speed , 6.4 acres an hour 
I'd be done mine and my neighbors lawn in about 2 minutes including startup and parking the machine lol

Neil , that chain will work just fine but you shoulda bought a Sti.. Lol


----------



## pdqdl

LondonNeil said:


> Hmm, did i make a rookie error?
> New saw meant I needed some new spare chains. Amazon had Oregon PowerCut 73DLXLP072, full chisel 3/8 x 0.058" , for a bargain price of £13.11, just right I thought for for the 20" Oregon bar on the 365. For comparison a 20" 72DL loop of 3/8 x 0.063" Stihl RS would be twice that, cheapest.
> 
> Now its arrived I've realised its semi low kick back stuff, with a largish bump on the top of the drive link
> View attachment 673027
> 
> 
> Question is, does this stuff still cut well?



You'll be just fine. Nothing there that cannot be fixed with a file. (or a grinder, as mentioned previously)

Anti-kickback chain doesn't really that make much difference until you go to using the tip, anyway. Of all the various safety chain designs, those are about the least offensive.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> I eat just about anything but that is a little freaky with the eyes and teeth still intact lol. The almost empty glass of whiskey on the top left probably helps one gain the courage to start eating.
> 
> Being raised up in the sticks, the first time I saw soft shell crab on the menu in Florida I didn't know what to think. After 4 beers I tried it and loved it.



Yep. I agree. It's a kinda freaky way to serve squirrel. 

Sadly, that was the only picture of a squirrel dinner I could find, especially with any beans on the plate. My preference would be to have that with pinto beans instead of green ones.


----------



## pdqdl

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...er/1377288897?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 7 Mph mowing speed , 6.4 acres an hour
> I'd be done mine and my neighbors lawn in about 2 minutes including startup and parking the machine lol
> ...



I have the Toro equivalent of that machine, including the 4-wheel hydro-static drive. The rear discharge mowers are great, but not really well adapted to fast mowing. I love the hydrostat mower decks, but they are horrible to fix. Toro doesn't make anything available except their entire proprietary blade motor. You cannot buy a motor repair kit, no internal parts, not even a replacement seal. 

I refuse to buy another Toro.


----------



## dancan

pdqdl said:


> I have the Toro equivalent of that machine, including the 4-wheel hydro-static drive. The rear discharge mowers are great, but not really well adapted to fast mowing. I love the hydrostat mower decks, but they are horrible to fix. Toro doesn't make anything available except their entire proprietary blade motor. You cannot buy a motor repair kit, no internal parts, not even a replacement seal.
> 
> I refuse to buy another Toro.



Good info to know , thanks for sharing .


----------



## dancan

Mike , enjoy that 80+ heat , it's been in the 80's up here in the Great White North .
I'm looking forwards to the official "Can't come soon enough Scrounged wood in the furnace day"


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Since Stihl don't seem to use 0.058 gauge, (and I think stihl 20" bar is a different DL count?) I didn't find a loop readily available. I'm sure the local dealer could get one, or make one, but going on what I'd read Oregon seems decent chain and at half the price I thought well worth it. I hadn't realised the LPX/powercut is semi low kick back. I'm assuming (hoping) since the hump is still well down on the raker it will cut fine? maybe bore uts would be impossible, but then that doesn't matter foe me. Am I mistaken on its cutting ability? or are you down on Oregon for some other reason
> 
> Other than that and on the plus side, despite you all swearing that cutter width doesn't vary with gauge, I'm sure these cutters are a darn sight narrower than on stihl RS 0.063
> View attachment 673028
> 
> 
> I'll have to get it side by side with the stihl rs chain from the 038, but I'm sure that is wider.


Oregon chain is fine. It sharpens well and cuts great. In my experience, I have found Stihl chain holds an edge longer. You can actually feel the difference while filing. To me, the price difference is worth it. I would not throw out perfectly good Oregon. Stihl does make .058 gauge and my dealer stocks it but not out front hanging on the pegboard. 20” is 72 drive links whether it’s a Stihl or husky bar I believe. 
I also believe you will be wearing a poop eating grin when you sink that 365 into some wood finally. We will be expecting the requisite cookie cutting video!!


----------



## cantoo

We run 60" Bobcat zero turns, we have 3 of them. Also have a 72" Bobcat that I bought awhile ago that needs some repairs, winter project. We also run a Walker GHS for high end clients. My wife does the work and my son keeps them running. I sharpen blades. She can cut a lot of grass in a hurry. My sister in law cuts a cemetery using a steering wheel Cub Cadet zero turn and it takes her around 7 hours. My wife did it in just over 3. Last weekend I cut the lawn at home for the 1st time in 2 years. She says I take too long and my lines aren't straight enough. Did I mention she is Dutch.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, lpx was their standard full chisel chain. Like that's the most regular chain you could get from Oregon. I know they make EXL now, which is the new stuff. Don't know what that looks like.
> 
> I went through this with left coast supplies because I ordered it and thought they sent safety chain by mistake.
> 
> Left coast supplies is an awesome place to buy chain, by the way. If anyone is in the market.





Dahmer said:


> You win the cigar. LPX is full chisel, BPX is semi.



Just figured I would chip in on this:

LGX is the standard pro grade chain (prior to introduction of EXL) and LPX is pro chain WITH the ramp style depth gauge. From my personal experience there is no difference in performance although the real experts say LPX cuts a bit smoother due to the depth gauge design. Guys use the LGX for making race chains as there is a single depth gauge to maintain.


----------



## svk

LGX





LPX


----------



## Cowboy254

Change of topic (if that's allowed).

I'm writing about a fellow by the name of Bob Wright. A client of mine, became a friend despite being 50 years my senior. He was a WW2 veteran, a coder on Royal Australian Navy River-class frigate Gascoyne which was seconded to the US Fleet in the Pacific. I would always try to get him talking about his experiences and he was happy to oblige. I remember saying to him a couple of years ago that in 100 years time no-one would care what we did today. "Why's that", he asks. And I reply that last week was the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Jutland, the largest naval battle of WW1 and the last decent stand-up fight between battleships, and it passed without even getting a mention. And he says, "Yeah, well no-one talks about the Battle of Leyte Gulf either and it was the biggest naval battle in history. It went for three days. And I was there". 

One incident he related was in that battle when a Jap kamikaze had singled out the heavy cruiser HMAS Shropshire (which had been gifted to the RAN by England after the loss of HMAS Canberra at Savo Island) for destruction. The Gascoyne was nearby and also firing at the plane. The plane had almost reached the Shropshire when, in the rolling seas, a 4 inch shell (from the single 'big' rear gun on the little frigate) strikes the Japanese, Bob said it was a bit like a hole-in-one playing golf. The plane is obliterated and bits of plane and pilot are spread all over the other ship. A message comes over from the captain of the Shropshire to the Gascoyne by light "Please refrain from leaving your rubbish all over our quarterdeck"! 

Later in the same battle, a Jap dive bomber targeted the Gascoyne. Mostly, the Japs went for the big stuff but this one had a go at the frigate. He got through all the flak untouched and was so close that Bob's shipmates said they could see the pilot smiling, thinking "I've got them". He drops the bomb, which narrowly misses, striking the water about 10m from the Gascoyne which would bend the ship like a banana and send it straight to the bottom. Or it would have but the bomb either didn't have time to arm or was a dud and didn't explode! Such little things could be the difference between surviving and spending eternity at the bottom of the sea.

Along with two American minesweepers, the Gascoyne did the recon and mapping of the bay where MacArthur famously strode ashore having returned to the Philippines. At the end of the war in the Pacific, the Gascoyne was to be present for the signing of the Japanese surrender but the senior officer aboard the HMAS Hawksbury pulled rank and that ship took their place but Bob said they didn't care. They were young, free and the war was over so they could go and have some fun. 

Bob returned to Australia, married and had three daughters and spent 35 odd years as an engineer managing one of the largest engineering concerns in the country, eventually retiring to our little town. He was highly intelligent, well read, articulate and polite, and a genuinely good bloke. He died yesterday morning aged 93.


----------



## JustJeff

Sorry to hear about your friend @Cowboy254 But glad you got to know him. Not many men like that left.


----------



## KiwiBro

RIP Mr Wright. Thank you for your service.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Change of topic (if that's allowed).
> 
> I'm writing about a fellow by the name of Bob Wright. A client of mine, became a friend despite being 50 years my senior. He was a WW2 veteran, a coder on Royal Australian Navy River-class frigate Gascoyne which was seconded to the US Fleet in the Pacific. I would always try to get him talking about his experiences and he was happy to oblige. I remember saying to him a couple of years ago that in 100 years time no-one would care what we did today. "Why's that", he asks. And I reply that last week was the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Jutland, the largest naval battle of WW1 and the last decent stand-up fight between battleships, and it passed without even getting a mention. And he says, "Yeah, well no-one talks about the Battle of Leyte Gulf either and it was the biggest naval battle in history. It went for three days. And I was there".
> 
> One incident he related was in that battle when a Jap kamikaze had singled out the heavy cruiser HMAS Shropshire (which had been gifted to the RAN by England after the loss of HMAS Canberra at Savo Island) for destruction. The Gascoyne was nearby and also firing at the plane. The plane had almost reached the Shropshire when, in the rolling seas, a 4 inch shell (from the single 'big' rear gun on the little frigate) strikes the Japanese, Bob said it was a bit like a hole-in-one playing golf. The plane is obliterated and bits of plane and pilot are spread all over the other ship. A message comes over from the captain of the Shropshire to the Gascoyne by light "Please refrain from leaving your rubbish all over our quarterdeck"!
> 
> Later in the same battle, a Jap dive bomber targeted the Gascoyne. Mostly, the Japs went for the big stuff but this one had a go at the frigate. He got through all the flak untouched and was so close that Bob's shipmates said they could see the pilot smiling, thinking "I've got them". He drops the bomb, which narrowly misses, striking the water about 10m from the Gascoyne which would bend the ship like a banana and send it straight to the bottom. Or it would have but the bomb either didn't have time to arm or was a dud and didn't explode! Such little things could be the difference between surviving and spending eternity at the bottom of the sea.
> 
> Along with two American minesweepers, the Gascoyne did the recon and mapping of the bay where MacArthur famously strode ashore having returned to the Philippines. At the end of the war in the Pacific, the Gascoyne was to be present for the signing of the Japanese surrender but the senior officer aboard the HMAS Hawksbury pulled rank and that ship took their place but Bob said they didn't care. They were young, free and the war was over so they could go and have some fun.
> 
> Bob returned to Australia, married and had three daughters and spent 35 odd years as an engineer managing one of the largest engineering concerns in the country, eventually retiring to our little town. He was highly intelligent, well read, articulate and polite, and a genuinely good bloke. He died yesterday morning aged 93.


Sorry to hear of the passing of your friend. Sounds like had quite the experience during the war.

I'll be 39 tomorrow but I am a bit of a history and "old stuff" nut so my wife always jokes about me being old. I love the old stories but most of the WW2 vets around here are gone. Some pass and you do not learn of their service time until you read the obit. One fellow from my hometown flew with the flying tigers and worked on the development of the Norden bombsight, which I read about in his obit. Another fellow was captured early in 1942 and was a POW in a Japanese camp for nearly the entire war. He spoke to our 5th grade class and really made an impact.


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Sorry to hear of the passing of your friend. Sounds like had quite the experience during the war.
> 
> I'll be 39 tomorrow but I am a bit of a history and "old stuff" nut so my wife always jokes about me being old. I love the old stories but most of the WW2 vets around here are gone. Some pass and you do not learn of their service time until you read the obit. One fellow from my hometown flew with the flying tigers and worked on the development of the Norden bombsight, which I read about in his obit. Another fellow was captured early in 1942 and was a POW in a Japanese camp for nearly the entire war. He spoke to our 5th grade class and really made an impact.



Just last week, I asked him if he had ever put his experiences down on paper. He said, no, he's always had a pretty good memory, no need to write it down. He didn't twig that I was suggesting that other people would be interested and that he wouldn't be around forever to tell them. I was going to try to give him another gentle nudge yesterday at his appointment but he didn't make it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Just last week, I asked him if he had ever put his experiences down on paper. He said, no, he's always had a pretty good memory, no need to write it down. He didn't twig that I was suggesting that other people would be interested and that he wouldn't be around forever to tell them. I was going to try to give him another gentle nudge yesterday at his appointment but he didn't make it.


Sad part is, these are the type of men our children and future generations should hold up as true heroes, not the self centered internet “sinsations” they look up to now.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Just figured I would chip in on this:
> 
> LGX is the standard pro grade chain (prior to introduction of EXL) and LPX is pro chain WITH the ramp style depth gauge. From my personal experience there is no difference in performance although the real experts say LPX cuts a bit smoother due to the depth gauge design. Guys use the LGX for making race chains as there is a single depth gauge to maintain.



Thanks Steve! Is there a semi chisel equivalent to the LGX without the ramped raker? I'm wondering if I got confused about which one I was thinking was shipped wrong.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Change of topic (if that's allowed).
> 
> I'm writing about a fellow by the name of Bob Wright. A client of mine, became a friend despite being 50 years my senior. He was a WW2 veteran, a coder on Royal Australian Navy River-class frigate Gascoyne which was seconded to the US Fleet in the Pacific. I would always try to get him talking about his experiences and he was happy to oblige. I remember saying to him a couple of years ago that in 100 years time no-one would care what we did today. "Why's that", he asks. And I reply that last week was the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Jutland, the largest naval battle of WW1 and the last decent stand-up fight between battleships, and it passed without even getting a mention. And he says, "Yeah, well no-one talks about the Battle of Leyte Gulf either and it was the biggest naval battle in history. It went for three days. And I was there".
> 
> One incident he related was in that battle when a Jap kamikaze had singled out the heavy cruiser HMAS Shropshire (which had been gifted to the RAN by England after the loss of HMAS Canberra at Savo Island) for destruction. The Gascoyne was nearby and also firing at the plane. The plane had almost reached the Shropshire when, in the rolling seas, a 4 inch shell (from the single 'big' rear gun on the little frigate) strikes the Japanese, Bob said it was a bit like a hole-in-one playing golf. The plane is obliterated and bits of plane and pilot are spread all over the other ship. A message comes over from the captain of the Shropshire to the Gascoyne by light "Please refrain from leaving your rubbish all over our quarterdeck"!
> 
> Later in the same battle, a Jap dive bomber targeted the Gascoyne. Mostly, the Japs went for the big stuff but this one had a go at the frigate. He got through all the flak untouched and was so close that Bob's shipmates said they could see the pilot smiling, thinking "I've got them". He drops the bomb, which narrowly misses, striking the water about 10m from the Gascoyne which would bend the ship like a banana and send it straight to the bottom. Or it would have but the bomb either didn't have time to arm or was a dud and didn't explode! Such little things could be the difference between surviving and spending eternity at the bottom of the sea.
> 
> Along with two American minesweepers, the Gascoyne did the recon and mapping of the bay where MacArthur famously strode ashore having returned to the Philippines. At the end of the war in the Pacific, the Gascoyne was to be present for the signing of the Japanese surrender but the senior officer aboard the HMAS Hawksbury pulled rank and that ship took their place but Bob said they didn't care. They were young, free and the war was over so they could go and have some fun.
> 
> Bob returned to Australia, married and had three daughters and spent 35 odd years as an engineer managing one of the largest engineering concerns in the country, eventually retiring to our little town. He was highly intelligent, well read, articulate and polite, and a genuinely good bloke. He died yesterday morning aged 93.


Sorry for your loss. My grandfather 89 was in Germany and Korea and just started talking about what he did a few years ago. He was 2nd armored division better known to some as Hell on Wheels.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Where's @Philbert ? I'm not posting in the chains section....they can be a wild bunch there!


Sorry, been busy. Was near Fond du Lac, Wisconsin responding to tornados. Miss a few days of this thread, and it is impossible to catch up!










That style of reduced-kickback chain (bumper in center on drive link, versus on tie strap / side) cuts fine in most situations. I have seen guys win races with it at GTGs - due to technique, versus fancy filing. The depth gauges drop down to the height of the bumpers when the chain is worn out. Or you can take them down together, if you want them lower (easier with a grinder).

Run them, and see what you think! Then post your comments here.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Sorry for your loss. My grandfather 89 was in Germany and Korea and just started talking about what he did a few years ago. He was 2nd armored division better known to some as Hell on Wheels.



Thanks … although I would say the loss is more general, if you get me. This generation of people who have actually known genuinely hard times and had to fight for their lives and their country's freedom is nearly gone. The experience of their early lives gave them perspective in more modern times. Many young people (says me at age 43, and note: I didn't say 'all') these days have little knowledge of history and collapse in a heap at the most trifling insult, or even at an opinion that differs from their own and need to hold hands in their safe spaces where people of the same age 75 years ago were climbing into B-17s and Lancasters, storming the beaches in France or weeding out the enemy from abysmal mudholes in the Pacific. We're not just losing old men, we're losing links to the foundations of our free societies. 

See if your grandfather will allow you to record his recollections. You'll value it and it will be a great learning tool for young ones when they're old enough and perhaps if they are in need of a little perspective in their lives. 

One of my grandfathers was in the Pacific throughout Australia's involvement in the whole campaign but died before I was born. He wrote down much of his experiences in a diary that was to be a gift to his son (my father) but stopped writing at one point mid-sentence. Don't know what happened there. Apparently he was moved from place to place and claimed to have never seen a bullet fired in anger! My other grandfather died in 2003 but he was in Intelligence and even late in life refused to say anything about anything. I'd love to know, but now they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...er/1377288897?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 7 Mph mowing speed , 6.4 acres an hour
> I'd be done mine and my neighbors lawn in about 2 minutes including startup and parking the machine lol
> 
> Neil , that chain will work just fine but you shoulda bought a Sti.. Lol


An hour to mow are entire property would be nice. Takes about 2.5 with the kubota and pull behind deck.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks … although I would say the loss is more general, if you get me. This generation of people who have actually known genuinely hard times and had to fight for their lives and their country's freedom is nearly gone. The experience of their early lives gave them perspective in more modern times. Many young people (says me at age 43, and note: I didn't say 'all') these days have little knowledge of history and collapse in a heap at the most trifling insult, or even at an opinion that differs from their own and need to hold hands in their safe spaces where people of the same age 75 years ago were climbing into B-17s and Lancasters, storming the beaches in France or weeding out the enemy from abysmal mudholes in the Pacific. We're not just losing old men, we're losing links to the foundations of our free societies.
> 
> See if your grandfather will allow you to record his recollections. You'll value it and it will be a great learning tool for young ones when they're old enough and perhaps if they are in need of a little perspective in their lives.
> 
> One of my grandfathers was in the Pacific throughout Australia's involvement in the whole campaign but died before I was born. He wrote down much of his experiences in a diary that was to be a gift to his son (my father) but stopped writing at one point mid-sentence. Don't know what happened there. Apparently he was moved from place to place and claimed to have never seen a bullet fired in anger! My other grandfather died in 2003 but he was in Intelligence and even late in life refused to say anything about anything. I'd love to know, but now they're gone, they're gone.


Some people won't talk at all and others will tell you more then you care to know. I've talked to some guys that were in Vietnam that have told me horror stories about the things they did. And others that won't say a word. I'll talk to my grandfather about recording are conversations.


----------



## farmer steve

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/a-fellow-member-has-passed.324216/


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks to all, as always very many knowledgeable people with helpful inputs, Jeff, Ryan, Steve and philbert and James. I'll use it with confidence.


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks fun philbert, you were helping with the clear up?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/a-fellow-member-has-passed.324216/


Sorry to hear this


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> Thanks Steve! Is there a semi chisel equivalent to the LGX without the ramped raker? I'm wondering if I got confused about which one I was thinking was shipped wrong.


To my knowledge the only semi chisel, pro chain is DPX which has the ramped depth gauge like LPX. 

In full disclosure I have no idea what chains were made in the past.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> To my knowledge the only semi chisel, pro chain is DPX which has the ramped depth gauge like LPX.
> 
> In full disclosure I have no idea what chains were made in the past.



Thanks Steve, that was what I was thinking of. I knew one or the other was only available with the ramped bumper. I should have checked before spouting nonsense.


----------



## pdqdl

dancan said:


> Good info to know , thanks for sharing .



If you are interested in high quality mowing, those machines are hard to beat. The rear discharge eliminates blowing grass onto landscapes, sidewalks, etc. They are also MUCH safer around nearby pedestrians; _a real tipping point for some mowing operations_. The independent floating decks really conform to tight curves and tough terrain, but they add a lot of complexity to the machine. That means lots more caster wheel problems, bent yokes, worn out linkages. When one little caster wheel falls into a gopher hole, you are then pounding it into the dirt with a big powerful machine. Again: these deck designs don't like high speed mowing. That problem isn't as bad of course, if you don't have knuckleheads running the machine on rough terrain.

If I was a small time operator doing big locations at high quality, that is the type of machine I would want. There are big labor savings to be had when you aren't spending 1/2 the day cleaning up the mess made by your side discharge.


----------



## pdqdl

cantoo said:


> We run 60" Bobcat zero turns, we have 3 of them. Also have a 72" Bobcat that I bought awhile ago that needs some repairs, winter project. We also run a Walker GHS for high end clients. My wife does the work and my son keeps them running. I sharpen blades. She can cut a lot of grass in a hurry. My sister in law cuts a cemetery using a steering wheel Cub Cadet zero turn and it takes her around 7 hours. My wife did it in just over 3. Last weekend I cut the lawn at home for the 1st time in 2 years. She says I take too long and my lines aren't straight enough. Did I mention she is Dutch.



Why so many machines for so few people? Is there a crew with your wife, or does she break so many mowers that she needs a full time mechanic and several backup machines?


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> ...and even late in life refused to say anything about anything. I'd love to know, but now they're gone, they're gone.



My father was in WWII at the very end, joined up under-aged, and was involved with the Battle of the Bulge. He really wouldn't tell any war stories; just a couple that were battle related. A few more about the pranks and "stuff" that he did while in Europe. All told: maybe a 3/4 hour of tales. Only one was "heroic", all the rest were just incidental.

He did say that his plattoon was trapped for 6 weeks behind enemy lines. Hide in the daytime while the Germans were looking for them with spotter planes. Forced march of 20 miles or more at night to a different location. _Repeat daily_.

He refused to tell more; I don't think he had a very good time. I don't think that it is very fun being a foot soldier in a tank battle. Especially when you are a machine-gunner, and have to carry all the extra weight.


----------



## LondonNeil

just compared the oregon and stihl rs side by side and although the stihl looked wider i realised since its 1/4 worn and the cutters are shorter i ought to measure it. not very easy to do but the digital calipers seemed to show the oregon is indeed slightly narrower across the top of a cutter, albeit only about 0.1mm, or about 4 thou. but when the gauge difference is 5 thou I am thinking the cutter width may indeed alter as the gauge does. My limited sample doesn't prove diddly though.


----------



## panolo

When I was in high school I got in a fight and won. The kid needed 3 stiches on his eye brow and I was charged because he was bleeding and I was not. After court I was sentenced to 50 hours community service and walked into our local VFW to ask if I could complete it. It's a small town and the manager knew what had happened and she said no problem. The kid I fought had bullied her younger son on the bus so she thought he had it coming. My community service was to wipe down chairs and than come to the bar for a pizza and pop. While sitting at the bar I met an old fellow and we struck up a friendship. He didn't like many people and the manager found it funny that he took to a snot nose 15 year old. For the next two weeks I came in and basically had lunch and pop at the bar with Don and "fulfilled" my community service. Don had stormed the beach at Normandy and on first rush his boat had been destroyed. He was tossed over and had to jettison his pack and rifle to float. He clung to dead bodies in the water for hours pretending to be one of them. He was one of only a handful of soldiers that survived from his squad. 

Over the next few years I was in the VFW 3 times a week rain or shine. Don helped me with my school projects about the war and told me many stories about his time. Some good, some hilarious, and others that brought him to tears. He'd never let me buy the pizza or the pop. Chewed my ass if I did something dumb and in a back handed way made me learn respect for the people that fought for this country and the sacrifices that were given by so many. He taught me how to be ruthless at cards and that if you wanted something go work for it. It wasn't going to be dropped of by "Sandy Claws". 

I was a urn bearer at his funeral and his daughter always said he lived an extra couple years because he had lessons to teach me yet. It was one of the most rewarding relationships I will ever have and it was the best damn fist fight I ever got in. Cherish life, cherish the friendships, and cherish the history. 

Sorry for your loss Cowboy and rest in peace Phil.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> When I was in high school I got in a fight and won. The kid needed 3 stiches on his eye brow and I was charged because he was bleeding and I was not. After court I was sentenced to 50 hours community service and walked into our local VFW to ask if I could complete it. It's a small town and the manager knew what had happened and she said no problem. The kid I fought had bullied her younger son on the bus so she thought he had it coming. My community service was to wipe down chairs and than come to the bar for a pizza and pop. While sitting at the bar I met an old fellow and we struck up a friendship. He didn't like many people and the manager found it funny that he took to a snot nose 15 year old. For the next two weeks I came in and basically had lunch and pop at the bar with Don and "fulfilled" my community service. Don had stormed the beach at Normandy and on first rush his boat had been destroyed. He was tossed over and had to jettison his pack and rifle to float. He clung to dead bodies in the water for hours pretending to be one of them. He was one of only a handful of soldiers that survived from his squad.
> 
> Over the next few years I was in the VFW 3 times a week rain or shine. Don helped me with my school projects about the war and told me many stories about his time. Some good, some hilarious, and others that brought him to tears. He'd never let me buy the pizza or the pop. Chewed my ass if I did something dumb and in a back handed way made me learn respect for the people that fought for this country and the sacrifices that were given by so many. He taught me how to be ruthless at cards and that if you wanted something go work for it. It wasn't going to be dropped of by "Sandy Claws".
> 
> I was a urn bearer at his funeral and his daughter always said he lived an extra couple years because he had lessons to teach me yet. It was one of the most rewarding relationships I will ever have and it was the best damn fist fight I ever got in. Cherish life, cherish the friendships, and cherish the history.
> 
> Sorry for your loss Cowboy and rest in peace Phil.


Awesome. Priceless memories.


----------



## svk

As a kid I had friendships with two crusty WW2 vets. One was a mechanic in the 8th AF and the other was a coastguardsman who didn’t even finish HS before he joined and received an honorary diploma in his 70’s. 

Both were cantankerous and let me have it a few times lol. I tent to hold a grudge so it took some time for us to get back on good terms again. Really enjoyed listening to their life stories though.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry for your loss Cowboy, the Greatest Generation (those who served in WW II, including my Dad + Uncle) are rapidly disappearing.

My Dad was one who did not like to talk about it, which unfortunately leaves nagging questions about the whole truth of what he did (or not).

He was in the reserves when the war broke out, and his artillery unit was reclassified to Tank Destroyers (771st battalion … research it and see what they went through). Only he, and one other guy from the original unit returned at the end of the war, all the others were replacements. He was in both Battle of the Hedge Rows, and Battle of the Bulge. He served under Patton in a recon unit.

When my brother and I asked him what a recon unit was, he replied "That is when you drive around the Countryside, and when somebody shoots at you, you know you have found who you are looking for".

They sent them out in Sherman Tanks telling them they were as good as anything out there … they were not even close. The first time they ran across a Tiger Tank they thought they caught it looking the wrong way. I think the Tiger was playing possum. Thirteen Sherman's snuck up on it and opened fire, their shells bounced off it like pink pong balls. The Tiger wheeled around and blew away 9 of our 13 tanks, the rest ran (we were faster than the German tanks). One of my Dad's best friends was the gunner in the lead tank, he did not survive.

My Dad was a radio operator, and the fellow serviceman who came to his funeral said the only reason any of them survived was because my Dad could speak German, and they had captured a German radio, and my Dad was able to tell them what the Germans were planning before they did it.

My Dad said that 3 times artillery shells landed so close to him that if they had exploded he would not be here, but they were duds. He credited the "forced labor", mostly Polish, that bobby trapped the munitions they making even though it meant death if they were caught. He also told my Mom that he never expected to return home, and though it was just a matter of when, not if.

My Dad did not return right away after the war, and two of my older cousins tell us it is because he served as an interpreter at the Nuremburg Trials, but he never spoke of it. (My Dad spoke both Italian and German fluently, having one Grandmother of each, and growing up during the depression while both parents worked). I paid to get a copy of his Military Records, and all they sent me was his admission papers, his discharge papers, and a grainy photo from when he was in the reserves. I just can't believe that is all they had.

He said the winter in Germany that year was so cold you did not even want to go into the officers quarters to get warm, because you knew you would have to go back out again and get reacclimated to the cold. He also often stated that sleeping in wet, cold fox holes resulted in subsequent back problems. He also said there was often no time to did fox holes, and they would just sleep under the tank.

Few of us can imagine the Hell these guys went through. We have a lot to be thankful for, and must work hard not to loose it.


----------



## 92utownxh

My grandpa was in the Coast Guard during WWII. He turned 91 back in April, just retired from preaching a couple weeks ago. He was in the Great Lakes and around the east coast for the most part. Newfoundland too. No so much across enemy lines, but still served. The one story I always remember him telling me is when they all went to shore in Boston for some celebration. He was in the Commons and saw a police officer on horseback. They rode away and the next thing he sees in a couple sailors on the horse and no officer.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> That chain will cut fine. Guys that ***** about safety chain have to much time on there hands. Only real advantage iv found with non safety chain is it's easier to bore cut with might be a little faster but not worth buying more chains just to say you have non safety chain. Use up that chain then get something else if you don't like it.


James, just tell him to get a big boy saw and not worry about it. I've never seen .404 in safety.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Sorry for your loss Cowboy, the Greatest Generation (those who served in WW II, including my Dad + Uncle) are rapidly disappearing.
> 
> My Dad was one who did not like to talk about it, which unfortunately leaves nagging questions about the whole truth of what he did (or not).
> 
> He was in the reserves when the war broke out, and his artillery unit was reclassified to Tank Destroyers (771st battalion … research it and see what they went through). Only he, and one other guy from the original unit returned at the end of the war, all the others were replacements. He was in both Battle of the Hedge Rows, and Battle of the Bulge. He served under Patton in a recon unit.
> 
> When my brother and I asked him what a recon unit was, he replied "That is when you drive around the Countryside, and when somebody shoots at you, you know you have found who you are looking for".
> 
> They sent them out in Sherman Tanks telling them they were as good as anything out there … they were not even close. The first time they ran across a Tiger Tank they thought they caught it looking the wrong way. I think the Tiger was playing possum. Thirteen Sherman's snuck up on it and opened fire, their shells bounced off it like pink pong balls. The Tiger wheeled around and blew away 9 of our 13 tanks, the rest ran (we were faster than the German tanks). One of my Dad's best friends was the gunner in the lead tank, he did not survive.
> 
> My Dad was a radio operator, and the fellow serviceman who came to his funeral said the only reason any of them survived was because my Dad could speak German, and they had captured a German radio, and my Dad was able to tell them what the Germans were planning before they did it.
> 
> My Dad said that 3 times artillery shells landed so close to him that if they had exploded he would not be here, but they were duds. He credited the "forced labor", mostly Polish, that bobby trapped the munitions they making even though it meant death if they were caught. He also told my Mom that he never expected to return home, and though it was just a matter of when, not if.
> 
> My Dad did not return right away after the war, and two of my older cousins tell us it is because he served as an interpreter at the Nuremburg Trials, but he never spoke of it. (My Dad spoke both Italian and German fluently, having one Grandmother of each, and growing up during the depression while both parents worked). I paid to get a copy of his Military Records, and all they sent me was his admission papers, his discharge papers, and a grainy photo from when he was in the reserves. I just can't believe that is all they had.
> 
> He said the winter in Germany that year was so cold you did not even want to go into the officers quarters to get warm, because you knew you would have to go back out again and get reacclimated to the cold. He also often stated that sleeping in wet, cold fox holes resulted in subsequent back problems. He also said there was often no time to did fox holes, and they would just sleep under the tank.
> 
> Few of us can imagine the Hell these guys went through. We have a lot to be thankful for, and must work hard not to loose it.


Incredible 

My grandpa’s cousin (they called him Uncle Bill) was a commander (or whatever they call the guy in charge of an individual tank) in the 899th tank destroyer battalion. Tank destroyers were basically Sherman’s with a larger (although unarmored) main gun. He had 3 TD’s destroyed and lost men in two of the hits. He received a Purple Heart in the Battle of the Bulge. Came home with bad PTSD and never married. Took his own life in the early 80’s so I wasnt old enough to remember him. I have his dog tags and Purple Heart.


----------



## svk

This is how my birthday started LOL. Post-op reveals the tire was made in January of 06’ which explains why it blew out despite having 80 percent tread remaining and at correct air pressure. Must have sat in someone’s barn before my buddy gave it to me.




I changed it with factory provided jack and lug wrench and was back on the road 11 minutes after I came to a stop. And I did it all in dress clothes and didn’t even get myself dirty. 

Rim was undamaged.


----------



## MustangMike

They kept upgrading our guns (on our tanks), started with 75mms, upgraded to more powerful 76mm, and near the end of the war had a few 90mm, but they were still no match for the German 88s, which had a tapered shell and a larger powder base. They could reach further, and penetrate more. Our guys generally had to hit them broadside (the armor was thinner), hit them in the tread and run, or call in artillery or air support.

Our tanks were lighter and faster, but that came at a price. Our tanks ran on gas, theirs on diesel. When out tanks got hit, the gas and munitions often did not let you escape. My Dad said there would often be nothing left of the guys except a pile of white dust and some jewelry.

As a Radio Operator, they assigned my Dad a 30 carbine, which was near useless in the open farm country where they were. I asked him what he was able to do with a 30 carbine, and he told me "first thing I did was trade it for an M-1, with someone who did not need his any more".


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> This is how my birthday started LOL. Post-op reveals the tire was made in January of 06’ which explains why it blew out despite having 80 percent tread remaining and at correct air pressure. Must have sat in someone’s barn before my buddy gave it to me.
> 
> View attachment 673211
> 
> 
> I changed it with factory provided jack and lug wrench and was back on the road 11 minutes after I came to a stop. And I did it all in dress clothes and didn’t even get myself dirty.
> 
> Rim was undamaged.



Glad you were not hurt.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> This is how my birthday started LOL. Post-op reveals the tire was made in January of 06’ which explains why it blew out despite having 80 percent tread remaining and at correct air pressure. Must have sat in someone’s barn before my buddy gave it to me.
> 
> View attachment 673211
> 
> 
> I changed it with factory provided jack and lug wrench and was back on the road 11 minutes after I came to a stop. And I did it all in dress clothes and didn’t even get myself dirty.
> 
> Rim was undamaged.


Had the same thing happen to my 265-70/17's on my service truck. They were all trash though. Got new shoes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Funny all this WWII talk goin on. Just before all this started I started watching a documentary......


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Glad you were not hurt.


Ive blown treads off tires a few times but never a tire. Was amazed at how well the sidewall held up and that I didn’t lose control or receive any rim damage.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ive blown treads off tires a few times but never a tire. Was amazed at how well the sidewall held up and that I didn’t lose control or receive any rim damage.


I got a cut in the sidewall right at the tread(very small one, looked like a razor slice about 3/4" long) on my trailer Monday evening. Let's just say it was a late night as I had my tractor on the trailer with a rented power rake that had to be back by morning and all my spares were small bolt pattern . 
Today was not very productive either, @PhilMcWoody death hit me pretty hard today, and it I was only able to get a few things done as nothing seemed to go as planned. I'm hoping for a smoother day tomorrow .


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> They kept upgrading our guns (on our tanks), started with 75mms, upgraded to more powerful 76mm, and near the end of the war had a few 90mm, but they were still no match for the German 88s, which had a tapered shell and a larger powder base. They could reach further, and penetrate more. Our guys generally had to hit them broadside (the armor was thinner), hit them in the tread and run, or call in artillery or air support.
> 
> Our tanks were lighter and faster, but that came at a price. Our tanks ran on gas, theirs on diesel. When out tanks got hit, the gas and munitions often did not let you escape. My Dad said there would often be nothing left of the guys except a pile of white dust and some jewelry.
> 
> As a Radio Operator, they assigned my Dad a 30 carbine, which was near useless in the open farm country where they were. I asked him what he was able to do with a 30 carbine, and he told me "first thing I did was trade it for an M-1, with someone who did not need his any more".


My grandfather didnt care for the 30 carbine either. He drove a halftrac with a mounted 50 and preferred the 1911 over the carbine in that role. Easier to get into action from inside a vehicle. He's got a saying "it's hard to hide when the 50 comes alive"


----------



## Jeffkrib

Guys, I've got a request to buy and ship a saw for a new member. Obviously I'd get the money paid into my papal account before I'd ship but is there anything else I need to consider so I don't get caught out and scammed?
Seeing as this is a new member any help or advice would be good as I've never done this stuff before.
Ta Jeff
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-msa-160-t.324222/#post-6662744


----------



## svk

Well If he’s paying for the saw and the shipping ahead of time you should be good.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> This is how my birthday started LOL. Post-op reveals the tire was made in January of 06’ which explains why it blew out despite having 80 percent tread remaining and at correct air pressure. Must have sat in someone’s barn before my buddy gave it to me.
> 
> View attachment 673211
> 
> 
> I changed it with factory provided jack and lug wrench and was back on the road 11 minutes after I came to a stop. And I did it all in dress clothes and didn’t even get myself dirty.
> 
> Rim was undamaged.


happy birthday Steve.  hope it got better after the flat.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Guys, I've got a request to buy and ship a saw for a new member. Obviously I'd get the money paid into my papal account before I'd ship but is there anything else I need to consider so I don't get caught out and scammed?
> Seeing as this is a new member any help or advice would be good as I've never done this stuff before.
> Ta Jeff
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-msa-160-t.324222/#post-6662744



Why doesn't he just buy it himself?


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> happy birthday Steve.  hope it got better after the flat.



Whoops! Missed that bit (about the birthday, not the blowout). Happy birthday Mr Steve.


----------



## Jeffkrib

They don’t sell the MSA 160 in the USA 
Steve happy birthday hope it’s not one of those nasty ones which end in a zero.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> They don’t sell the MSA 160 in the USA



Fair enough. Girly saw, though. Are you adding on the standard Sydney markup?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Not the type of saw our old mate logger Nate would get but I’m thinking of buying one. I had an old 009 top handle saw but recently gave it away, I’m missing it as I do cut quite a bit of Zogger wood for shoulder season when you light the fire every night and go though a fair bit of small stuff.
I’ll be happy to ship it with no mark up, same goes for any of the good folk, here although once he realises we pay double what they pay over in the states he may have second thoughts.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Guys, I've got a request to buy and ship a saw for a new member. Obviously I'd get the money paid into my papal account before I'd ship but is there anything else I need to consider so I don't get caught out and scammed?
> Seeing as this is a new member any help or advice would be good as I've never done this stuff before.
> Ta Jeff
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-msa-160-t.324222/#post-6662744


He might be better served to find a guy in Canada.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Steve!!!


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> My grandfather didnt care for the 30 carbine either. He drove a halftrac with a mounted 50 and preferred the 1911 over the carbine in that role. Easier to get into action from inside a vehicle. He's got a saying "it's hard to hide when the 50 comes alive"



My Dad was also impressed with the 1911. When I asked him why (I thought there were better choices) he said "because you can hit a man in the hand with it and knock him down".

For civilian life, I like my .40 with HPs, but for the military, and FMJ bullets, I guess a slow moving large bore makes a lot of sense when your life depends on it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My Dad was also impressed with the 1911. When I asked him why (I thought there were better choices) he said "because you can hit a man in the hand with it at 250 yrds and knock him down".
> 
> For civilian life, I like my .40 with HPs, but for the military, and FMJ bullets, I guess a slow moving large bore makes a lot of sense when you life depends on it.


Fixed it Mike .
I've seen them reach out and hit things I couldn't imaging shooting with open sight, but you better aim high .


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> My Dad was also impressed with the 1911. When I asked him why (I thought there were better choices) he said "because you can hit a man in the hand with it and knock him down".
> 
> For civilian life, I like my .40 with HPs, but for the military, and FMJ bullets, I guess a slow moving large bore makes a lot of sense when you life depends on it.


Big and slow has been putting men in the dirt for a long time and will continue for a long time here after. I like the feel of a full size 1911 on my hip. I'd like a 10mm but most factory 10 loads don't do anything a good 40 won't do for cheaper. So my other carry gun is an XD subcompact in 40.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Big and slow has been putting men in the dirt for a long time and will continue for a long time here after. I like the feel of a full size 1911 on my hip. I'd like a 10mm but most factory 10 loads don't do anything a good 40 won't do for cheaper. So my other carry gun is an XD subcompact in 40.



It sounds like you need to get into hand loading your own (if you don't already).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Handloading FTW


----------



## pdqdl

Bobby Kirbos said:


> It sounds like you need to get into hand loading your own (if you don't already).





woodchip rookie said:


> Handloading FTW



Just curious: how much do you actually save by hand loading?

I get the impression from the internet that hand loading is more about heavier powder loads & special bullets than it is about economy. Myself, I only hand loaded shotgun shells when I was a teenager.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

pdqdl said:


> Just curious: how much do you actually save by hand loading?
> 
> I get the impression from the internet that hand loading is more about heavier powder loads & special bullets that it is about economy. Myself, I only hand loaded shotgun shells when I was a teenager.



Back when a box of 9mm was $7.xx at Walmart, I could load a box with_ purchased_ cast lead bullets for under $5.00. I had more time than $$ then, so it was worth it. If you shoot a lot, that $2 per box adds up.

During the great ammo shortage of 2008-2016, if you could find the components, hand loads were significantly cheaper, and sometimes the only way to get the ammo you wanted/needed. I got into bullet casting during that time period because I couldn't find bullets for the calibers that I shoot.

Now that I have more $$ than time, I buy my Sunday afternoon blasting ammo. When I have time, I will batch load a few hundred of whatever for the weekend (blasting grade ammo). Otherwise, I load only my hunting ammo and anything that I want that is not a "standard" factory load (I have some dandy sub-sonic loads for 223 and 308) .


----------



## SeMoTony

pdqdl said:


> Just curious: how much do you actually save by hand loading?
> 
> I get the impression from the internet that hand loading is more about heavier powder loads & special bullets that it is about economy. Myself, I only hand loaded shotgun shells when I was a teenager.


 Mucho!! When I got a 41 mag barrel for a contender The cost of the dies, 100 bullets, 100 primers was less than 2 boxes of cartridges. After that it is less expensive replacing perishable components. At that same time , by casting my own bullets, 357 mags were less than .22 shells per shot. Plus the load can be tuned to the firearm for best accuracy.

I really visited here to let folks near St. louis ; of a tree service giving away firewood, cut to length, loaded with bobcat IIRC. Requires 7,000 - 14,000 capacity trailer to get it all at once I suppose. Says it is white, red or black oak 20" - 40" diameter. I look for millable logs & found this offer Erwin @ 314-435-1741 on St Louis C list will have smaller in future for those w/p'up & trailer in the area I am 85 miles away & I'd get some to mill  if my van was up to it


----------



## woodchip rookie

pdqdl said:


> Just curious: how much do you actually save by hand loading?


That greatly depends on what caliber you are shooting and what type of shooting you are doing. A box of twenty 338LM's is around $90. They dont make 87gr target loads for 243. Those are the calibers I load for. I have loaded 9mm but will never do it again because NATO calibers are super cheap. (223/556/308...) Buying loaded 9mm ammo is way better in my situation but buying loaded 338LM is not, especially since the loaded ammo may not shoot well because it is not tuned to MY gun. My 243 situation is weird so I have to handload for that regardless.


----------



## nighthunter

A bargain for someone https://www.donedeal.ie/gardenequipment-for-sale/husqvarna-395xp-chainsaw/19770932 @chipper1 do want me to ship it to you lol


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm a firm believer, if something seems too good to be true, it isn't true. So, in 10 days time I expect to test out Amazon customer service for a refund. I just ordered a 550xp with 15" b+c from an Amazon seller.... my local (and usually very very competitive on price) dealer want £505 for one....I just paid Amazon £223. If one does turn up, I will be sending copious photos to Husqvarna to check its genuine and not stolen. if it does check out (which it won't) WTF am i going to do with it!!! I have a 30cc saw, and a 70 cc saw...and i used to have a 1 saw plan. oh **** its going to have to go.....or else its hopeless CAD!

I actually hope it doesn't turn up!


----------



## JustJeff

I’ll be over there in a few weeks.....will that fit in carry on...hmmmmm


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> I'm a firm believer, if something seems too good to be true, it isn't true. So, in 10 days time I expect to test out Amazon customer service for a refund. I just ordered a 550xp with 15" b+c from an Amazon seller.... my local (and usually very very competitive on price) dealer want £505 for one....I just paid Amazon £223. If one does turn up, I will be sending copious photos to Husqvarna to check its genuine and not stolen. if it does check out (which it won't) WTF am i going to do with it!!! I have a 30cc saw, and a 70 cc saw...and i used to have a 1 saw plan. oh **** its going to have to go.....or else its hopeless CAD!
> 
> I actually hope it doesn't turn up!


any links to the saw neil


----------



## LondonNeil

Yep check this thread on arbtalk and the link. https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/112149-550xp-for-£250-on-amazon/ I got the last one from this (fake?) batch tonight, now back at £608. There were about 8 at £250 yesterday so maybe keep watching.


----------



## al-k

I'm thinking of going to the four saw plan. 011 with a 12" bar 250 with 16" 291 with 20" would be adding 441 with 25" any thoughts


----------



## nighthunter

al-k said:


> I'm thinking of going to the four saw plan. 011 with a 12" bar 250 with 16" 291 with 20" would be adding 441 with 25" any thoughts


wait for the 462 you won't be disappointed


----------



## James Miller

pdqdl said:


> Just curious: how much do you actually save by hand loading?
> 
> I get the impression from the internet that hand loading is more about heavier powder loads & special bullets that it is about economy. Myself, I only hand loaded shotgun shells when I was a teenager.


I dont reload but take the 10mm I talked about earlier. The original Norma loads were,
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Most factory 10mm today won't come close to those numbers. For the 10 reloading is as much about getting real 10mm performance as it is about saving money. If those factory Norma loads will run in a g20 and not even produce glock smiles on the case there still not approaching the top end of what 10mm is capable of. Why cant they load them from the factory like that any more?


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> I’ll be over there in a few weeks.....will that fit in carry on...hmmmmm


If you are visiting London, we can make it fit mate.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Yep check this thread on arbtalk and the link. https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/112149-550xp-for-£250-on-amazon/ I got the last one from this (fake?) batch tonight, now back at £608. There were about 8 at £250 yesterday so maybe keep watching.


 my saw purchases will nevertheless limited for a while if the deal I'm working on comes through but more of that in the future


----------



## LondonNeil

intriguing


----------



## LondonNeil

Yep fake deal, amazon email, 'Your order has been cancelled. if you are still interested in this item follow this link to pay 3 times as much....'


----------



## MustangMike

Reloading for unusual calibers can save you a lot of money (I have both a 348 Winchester and a 220 Swift), factory ammo was limited an pricy.

Now, for things like my 30-06, it not only saves some money, but I can improve accuracy and load premium bullets, or reduced loads, or hot loads, etc.

When I neck size my 06 brass, I cut group size by 1/2" at 100 yds.

Several of my guns have never seen a factory load.


----------



## JustJeff

Ireland. London will have to be another trip.


----------



## James Miller

I got a bunch of the big rounds at my current scrounge spot split up today and yesterday.
Took a load home and still have enough split to get another one like this tomorrow if I catch a break in the rain. Theres hickory here but they all seem to have survived the hack falling job that busted up some smaller oaks and a maple.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Man do I need to get a splitter.


----------



## James Miller

I did this with the fiskars I just dont have the ninja swing speed to bust the big rounds like @MustangMike. I need to pick up a isocore for the bigger stuff.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Best I could do.


----------



## cantoo

pdqdi, we have that many mowers because I'm away from home all week and if she has a break down then the customers don't get cut, we don't get paid and customers get mad. We also have a really good client and keep the Walker at their property to collect the grass( they live in England and only come here a couple of times per year, it's cut up to twice per week) I buy the mowers at auction with 300 to 1000 hours on them, lots of life left and I resell them at 2500 hrs or so. Sale tomorrow has a bunch of stuff I just have to have too.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have not sold a thing lately. However my wood is coming in at about 40 MPH whether I want it to or not. My hope was just to manage it so it would not jump more than a couple feet. At this rate I can move at least 6 cords a day, but not split. Monday we are going for the big stuff. Thanks


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> Not the type of saw our old mate logger Nate would get but I’m thinking of buying one. I had an old 009 top handle saw but recently gave it away, I’m missing it as I do cut quite a bit of Zogger wood for shoulder season when you light the fire every night and go though a fair bit of small stuff.
> I’ll be happy to ship it with no mark up, same goes for any of the good folk, here although once he realises we pay double what they pay over in the states he may have second thoughts.


Speaking of getting a saw....
Been wanting to try one of these for awhile, really like it so far (maybe because it’s like a husky). Tried it out on some real nice buckskin red fir (about as nice as wood gets here)

Ok it’s not as good as spruce but dry red fir with no bark, no rot, good cracks for splitting isn’t bad. The new (to me) sthil liked it too.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 673437
> I got a bunch of the big rounds at my current scrounge spot split up today and yesterday.View attachment 673438
> Took a load home and still have enough split to get another one like this tomorrow if I catch a break in the rain. Theres hickory here but they all seem to have survived the hack falling job that busted up some smaller oaks and a maple.



Might the hickory sustain an accident in your presence? I've had trees that have just fallen over a matter of minutes after I arrived!


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Might the hickory sustain an accident in your presence? I've had trees that have just fallen over a matter of minutes after I arrived!


They already busted up enough healthy trees I dont want to take any if I dont have to. I'm probly at a cord or better of oak off this property and probly another half cord to go so it's been a good haul already.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of getting a saw....View attachment 673504
> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile, really like it so far (maybe because it’s like a husky). Tried it out on some real nice buckskin red fir (about as nice as wood gets here)View attachment 673505
> View attachment 673506
> Ok it’s not as good as spruce but dry red fir with no bark, no rot, good cracks for splitting isn’t bad. The new (to me) sthil liked it too.



Nice saw. Mine mostly wears a 32" bar used for felling the big willows I'm cutting. It also is a real beast with a 20" skip tooth and a clutch cover without a chain catcher for noodling.


----------



## al-k

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of getting a saw....View attachment 673504
> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile, really like it so far (maybe because it’s like a husky). Tried it out on some real nice buckskin red fir (about as nice as wood gets here)View attachment 673505
> View attachment 673506
> Ok it’s not as good as spruce but dry red fir with no bark, no rot, good cracks for splitting isn’t bad. The new (to me) sthil liked it too.


what size bar are you running on that?


----------



## Logger nate

al-k said:


> what size bar are you running on that?


So far 28”, I have a 32” too but need to get some chains for it.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of getting a saw....View attachment 673504
> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile, really like it so far (maybe because it’s like a husky). Tried it out on some real nice buckskin red fir (about as nice as wood gets here)View attachment 673505
> View attachment 673506
> Ok it’s not as good as spruce but dry red fir with no bark, no rot, good cracks for splitting isn’t bad. The new (to me) sthil liked it too.


Looks great. Did you buy that new or was that squirreled away in someone’s garage? I didn’t know the 441 was still stocked at dealers.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Looks great. Did you buy that new or was that squirreled away in someone’s garage? I didn’t know the 441 was still stocked at dealers.


Thanks Steve. It was used, it’s less than a year old and was almost 1/2 price of new. Hard to find R model used. Our Hardware store here still sells new ones they are about $1100. Sthil dealer about 80 miles away has them also. They are not very popular here, problems with early ones gave them a bad rap. Newer cm models are great though from what I hear.


----------



## svk

Half price on a nearly new Stihl qualifies for a “you suck”.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Half price on a nearly new Stihl qualifies for a “you suck”.


+1 On that.


----------



## Logger nate

Yeah just have to find the ones no one else wants, lol.


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> A bargain for someone https://www.donedeal.ie/gardenequipment-for-sale/husqvarna-395xp-chainsaw/19770932 @chipper1 do want me to ship it to you lol


Not sure what it was, but that's for thinking of me .
I don't really have any use for a saw that big and have a couple ported 394/395's I can borrow if needed, but I'd rather not mess with stuff that big if I don't have too, the back likes it that way .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah just have to find the ones no one else wants, lol.


I thought you were going for the red and black one, someone scoop it up before you could make it happen.
Congrats on the 441cm, smooth saw and I really like the sound of them cutting with a longer bar.
I never had a problem with my early standard carb or cm versions, always fired right up .


----------



## MustangMike

I never had any issues with my standard carb 441, it is what I mostly used to mill the Ash post + beam for my Cabin.

My dealer is still selling 461s and 441s, and I believe they will till the 462 replaces them. Don't hold your breath!


----------



## nighthunter

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what it was, but that's for thinking of me .
> I don't really have any use for a saw that big and have a couple ported 394/395's I can borrow if needed, but I'd rather not mess with stuff that big if I don't have too, the back likes it that way .


ain't no 395 that's for sure


----------



## nighthunter

Looks like the deal I got going on for the new saw Is a step closer to reality and in my opinion should be 1 for the you suck thread to beat the rest on that thread, I'll take a page out of @Cowboy254 book and call it limby


----------



## JustJeff

Urban scrounging in the Corolla.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

It's neighborhood garage sale day. I scrounged up this little guy. Piston and cylinder look great. It pulls almost 180 PSI, or my compression tester is on the fritz. The fuel tank had an almost oil-like residue in it. I poured that out and rinsed it with fresh gas. The metering needle was stuck, but I've taken care of that. She runs, but rough and will need a tune. There is fresh gas in the fuel system now so hopefully that will help to dissolve and clean up any junk that still remains in the carb.
With a 14" bar and the case - $20.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 673636
> Urban scrounging in the Corolla.


Looks like urban mulberry.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> View attachment 673646
> 
> 
> It's neighborhood garage sale day. I scrounged up this little guy. Piston and cylinder look great. It pulls almost 180 PSI, or my compression tester is on the fritz. The fuel tank had an almost oil-like residue in it. I poured that out and rinsed it with fresh gas. The metering needle was stuck, but I've taken care of that. She runs, but rough and will need a tune. There is fresh gas in the fuel system now so hopefully that will help to dissolve and clean up any junk that still remains in the carb.
> With a 14" bar and the case - $20.


Might know where there is a hydro log splitter for sale. has some leaks but pump is almost new and honda motor is 3 yo. You have my #


----------



## JustJeff

Probably mulberry and some rose of sharon and some lilac. In London..... Ontario that is. We have a Thames river too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Finally found the time to run a couple of tanks through the 365 this morning, it's quite a beastie! Running on Stihl green at 33:1 it sounded rich to my ears, constant 4 stroking when wot at no load but no smoke so not far off. I think it cleared up when I found a couple of big enough bits of Oak to bury the bar. Might just be my non expert ears, but think I'll give it a 16th of a turn to lean on the high screw but generally, it's a lovely saw I stuck a brand new Oregon full chisel chain on it and it was like a light sabre through the 12-16" silver birch and sycamore I mainly cut today. Overkill for that. Some dry as a bone and hard as nails quince and Apple didn't trouble it much more. And it dealt happily blocking up some Oak crotchety bits that were just large enough to bury the 20" bar Yep, I'm looking forward to a long friendship with it, my little ms180 deals with the small stuff and is nice and light, this beastie deals with the rest. Only down side, no window to see the fuel level. Seemed much more efficient than the 038 though, much more. Although it absolutely drinks bar oil! The tank is ½ a litre! But then it will be sized for the largest bar a 372 can pull....32"?


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> ​Thanks Steve. It was used, it’s less than a year old and was almost 1/2 price of new. Hard to find R model used. Our Hardware store here still sells new ones they are about $1100. Sthil dealer about 80 miles away has them also. They are not very popular here, problems with early ones gave them a bad rap. Newer cm models are great though from what I hear.



I have the MS441C Magnum, full wrap, dual dogs. Haven't had any problems with the mtronic version other than getting used to it. Idles so slowly I think it is going to die but it never does.


----------



## LondonNeil

So night Hunter, I'm more intrigued. Hints of a bigger saw....I know you plan to do some milling.... You've got (2) ms660..... It's go big or go home time I guess!


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> Looks like the deal I got going on for the new saw Is a step closer to reality and in my opinion should be 1 for the you suck thread to beat the rest on that thread, I'll take a page out of @Cowboy254 book and call it limby



Everyone should have a Limby .


----------



## rwoods

*This morning's scrounge.
*
While my friend Brian was cutting this tree,



I took on this one and cut it into 10 foot lengths.



Had it down to here with my 59cc saw when I stuck it.



Brian tried to rescue me with his China Com 066 but got stuck as well.



It was a nice setting where we were.



Ron


----------



## rarefish383

Think this was a good deal? I was at one of my lawns Thursday when the neighbors son came over to borrow a big recycle bin. His folks are moving. He's an adult son, not a kid, his dad is in his late 70's. I asked if his dad was selling his Kubota? He said too late it was sold, but did I want a snow blower? No. It's new. No. I'll give you a good deal. No. Really, it's brand new, never used, and you can have it for $100. Yes. It's a 26" Yard Machine from Tractor Supply, lists for $699.00.


----------



## rarefish383

If I looked up the wrong model and it's a cheaper one, I reckon it's still an OK deal.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Finally found the time to run a couple of tanks through the 365 this morning, it's quite a beastie! Running on Stihl green at 33:1 it sounded rich to my ears, constant 4 stroking when wot at no load but no smoke so not far off. I think it cleared up when I found a couple of big enough bits of Oak to bury the bar. Might just be my non expert ears, but think I'll give it a 16th of a turn to lean on the high screw but generally, it's a lovely saw I stuck a brand new Oregon full chisel chain on it and it was like a light sabre through the 12-16" silver birch and sycamore I mainly cut today. Overkill for that. Some dry as a bone and hard as nails quince and Apple didn't trouble it much more. And it dealt happily blocking up some Oak crotchety bits that were just large enough to bury the 20" bar Yep, I'm looking forward to a long friendship with it, my little ms180 deals with the small stuff and is nice and light, this beastie deals with the rest. Only down side, no window to see the fuel level. Seemed much more efficient than the 038 though, much more. Although it absolutely drinks bar oil! The tank is ½ a litre! But then it will be sized for the largest bar a 372 can pull....32"?


It will oil like the Exxon Valdez! Turn it down some. I wouldn’t lean it out too much, a limited coil will sound like 4 stroking. Either tune it with a tach or take it and have it done at a dealer. A tank of fuel is a lot of work with that saw!


----------



## rwoods

Just need some snow. Ron


----------



## LondonNeil

Cheers Jeff, yes I ran a tank and a half actually and blocked, noodled and bucked a huge pile! Far far more than I expected to for so little fuel. I'm gonna need more wood.

Just been reading the manual and read about the limiter sounding like 4 stroking. I'll check where the h screw is, if it's one turn out I'll leave it, if it's further out I'll lean it a bit, if it's less than a turn out I'll take it back to factory one turn out.


----------



## abbott295

Joe, (Rarefish), A local seller on theoutdoorstrader has several Savage 99s for sale, different caibers, different prices. Here is a link to one listing. https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/t...igh-power-caliber-lever-action-rifle.1767046/
Inherited from his father, I think he said. i just bought a handgun from him.


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> View attachment 673467
> I did this with the fiskars I just dont have the ninja swing speed to bust the big rounds like @MustangMike. I need to pick up a isocore for the bigger stuff.



You guys with your fiskars and "two-splits & you're done" logs make me jealous. All my stuff comes in starting at about 10" and quickly graduates to 16" to 48" pretty quickly. The smaller stuff gets chipped quickly, then only the logs get saved. Easy splitting wood doesn't happen too much, but we got lots of fine firewood varieties. Oak, ash, & locust are everyday events, hard maple is common. Lots of pine and occasionally spruce, but everyone in this area thinks that they are not good firewood.

I'd kinda like to try out some beech someday, but I have only found one in the KC area. It is a spectacular tree in a somewhat run-down neighborhood, though.


----------



## pdqdl

al-k said:


> I'm thinking of going to the four saw plan. 011 with a 12" bar 250 with 16" 291 with 20" would be adding 441 with 25" any thoughts



Why bother with a tiny little 12" bar on an 011 {post correction}? That saw can easily carry 14"-16".

I find that a tiny bar is more irritating than practical. If nothing else, you practically have to touch your toes to cut small stuff on the ground.
I don't even want a 14" bar on my 200T's. Having greater reach is much more important than a very minor reduction in weight.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

pdqdl said:


> Why bother with a tiny little 12" bar on a MS250? That saw can easily carry 14"-16".
> 
> I find that a tiny bar is more irritating than practical. If nothing else, you practically have to touch your toes to cut small stuff on the ground.
> I don't even want a 14" bar on my 200T's. Having greater reach is much more important than a very minor reduction in weight.


12” was on the 011, 250 has 16”.


----------



## woodchip rookie

the 365 takes 33:1 mix?


----------



## James Miller

rwoods said:


> Just need some snow. Ron


I agree. Tired of rain and then right back to the 90s.


----------



## farmer steve

rwoods said:


> Just need some snow.  Ron


no cursin on this thread Ron.




woodchip rookie said:


> the 365 takes 33:1 mix?


 must be a Brit metric ratio woodchip.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> So night Hunter, I'm more intrigued. Hints of a bigger saw....I know you plan to do some milling.... You've got (2) ms660..... It's go big or go home time I guess!


yeah I suppose but how can you pass up a brand new 880 with with a 48" bar for a genuine €600 when they retail at €1750 and its straight from the dealer as Well ?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> 12” was on the 011, 250 has 16”.


Hope that's 16" of pico chain cause 16" of 325 makes for a turd of a saw on the 250.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> no cursin on this thread Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> must be a Brit metric ratio woodchip.


33:1 liter is probably 50:1 gal. You’re right, probably a Brit thing.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Hope that's 16" of pico chain cause 16" of 325 makes for a turd of a saw on the 250.


Got my 490 set up today for the 3/8 lp, once the monsoon passes I can give it a try out.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I thought you were going for the red and black one, someone scoop it up before you could make it happen.
> Congrats on the 441cm, smooth saw and I really like the sound of them cutting with a longer bar.
> I never had a problem with my early standard carb or cm versions, always fired right up .


Yeah I really thought about dolmar but I like the mtronic-auto tune. I still would like to try a dolmar 7910 sometime though. I read a lot about the 441, something I noticed was about 90% of the people that didn’t like them and recommended people to not get them had never ran one. And about 90% that had ran them really liked them. Some said 441 feels heavy-bulky compared to 044-440, doesn’t seem that way to me at all. Defiantly runs a little stronger than a stock 440. I like it. Because of positive things said by you, Mike, and turnkey helped me to know it would be a good saw.


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Joe, (Rarefish), A local seller on theoutdoorstrader has several Savage 99s for sale, different caibers, different prices. Here is a link to one listing. https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/t...igh-power-caliber-lever-action-rifle.1767046/
> Inherited from his father, I think he said. i just bought a handgun from him.


Thanks, checking right now. Think I'll pass on that one. I saw at least 5 extra screw holes from a side mount and an odd no longer made top mount. 1913 was the second year of production so it is an early one. I have a 1912 with a Malcolm scope, and a letter from the Savage Historian confirming the rifle was sold to Malcolm. Thanks for thinking about me, much appreciated.


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> 12” was on the 011, 250 has 16”.



I knew that; I even looked up stats & forum conversations on the worthiness of the 011 saw. I wasn't familiar with an 011, and didn't wish to look like a chump handing out advice on a saw I knew nothing about. I did know my old 009 has no trouble with a 16" bar.

Not sure how that 250 got typed in there. ​


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> 33:1 liter is probably 50:1 gal. You’re right, probably a Brit thing.



Not sure what you are suggesting. Oil ratio is the same, whether Metric, Imperial, or Mauritian.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Got my 490 set up today for the 3/8 lp, once the monsoon passes I can give it a try out.


I think you'll like it. The nose sprocket on my poulan bar locked up the other day. So mines going back to the 325 16" setup and hitting the road some time this week. The 250 will be my small saw for awhile till I pick up a 501 to replace the 490.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I think you'll like it. The nose sprocket on my poulan bar locked up the other day. So mines going back to the 325 16" setup and hitting the road some time this week. The 250 will be my small saw for awhile till I pick up a 501 to replace the 490.


I modified an Echo 400 18”, A041, to work on the 490.


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> the 365 takes 33:1 mix?



where were you 30 pages ago when i was complaining about it? Yes, I quote form the manual
Mixing ratio
1:50 (2%) with HUSQVARNA two-stroke oil.
1:33 (3%) with oils class JASO FB or ISO EGB formulated
for air-cooled, two-stroke engines 
for info, stihl red and green is jaso fb. So I'm now using 33:1...and will be regularly cleaning the spark arrestor on the ms180.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cheers Jeff, yes I ran a tank and a half actually and blocked, noodled and bucked a huge pile! Far far more than I expected to for so little fuel. *I'm gonna need more wood.*



Correct. Just remember  .


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I really thought about dolmar but I like the mtronic-auto tune. I still would like to try a dolmar 7910 sometime though. I read a lot about the 441, something I noticed was about 90% of the people that didn’t like them and recommended people to not get them had never ran one. And about 90% that had ran them really liked them. Some said 441 feels heavy-bulky compared to 044-440, doesn’t seem that way to me at all. Defiantly runs a little stronger than a stock 440. I like it. Because of positive things said by you, Mike, and turnkey helped me to know it would be a good saw.



For a long time, I had a bias against the 441. When I needed new tyres one time, the Stihl sales rep more or less caned the 441. Walked out with the 460 instead. Make no mistake, I have been delighted with the 460. Ever reliable and does great in Aussie hardwood with a 20in bar. But I realise that the 441 wasn't the lemon the rep made it out to be. IIRC, it was an m-tronic version and he didn't rate it.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> where were you 30 pages ago when i was complaining about it? Yes, I quote form the manual
> Mixing ratio
> 1:50 (2%) with HUSQVARNA two-stroke oil.
> 1:33 (3%) with oils class JASO FB or ISO EGB formulated
> for air-cooled, two-stroke engines
> for info, stihl red and green is jaso fb. So I'm now using 33:1...and will be regularly cleaning the spark arrestor on the ms180.


Are you just using up the stihl oil then switching to husky oil?


----------



## cantoo

Auction saleing again today. There is a $50 wood splitter sitting there beside the chipper. Bought a router and a bunch of bits for it too. And took my grandson, spilt yogurt and all with me. Already sold the blade and delivering it tomorrow morning. Chipper should go quick too. Might have to get that 441 soon.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> where were you 30 pages ago when i was complaining about it? Yes, I quote form the manual
> Mixing ratio
> 1:50 (2%) with HUSQVARNA two-stroke oil.
> 1:33 (3%) with oils class JASO FB or ISO EGB formulated
> for air-cooled, two-stroke engines
> for info, stihl red and green is jaso fb. So I'm now using 33:1...and will be regularly cleaning the spark arrestor on the ms180.


Wonder what kind of material Stihl uses in their saws that allows them to run on 50:1 with their oil? Lol. Just kidding. I use Stihl and Husqvarna oil interchangeably depending on where I am geographically when I need oil. I run 50:1 no matter which oil in which saw. Including my poulan which calls for 40:1 and the ancient homelite that probably calls for 16:1 with 30w. If you’re worried about it, go get some husky oil and/or run 40:1 but 33:1 is too much oil in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> Wonder what kind of material Stihl uses in their saws that allows them to run on 50:1 with their oil? Lol. Just kidding. I use Stihl and Husqvarna oil interchangeably depending on where I am geographically when I need oil. I run 50:1 no matter which oil in which saw. Including my poulan which calls for 40:1 and the ancient homelite that probably calls for 16:1 with 30w. If you’re worried about it, go get some husky oil and/or run 40:1 but 33:1 is too much oil in my opinion.


I beg of you, PLEASE NO! Don’t start another Oil controversy.


----------



## JustJeff

Sorry. Allow me to tactfully change the subject... So guys ahhh, what’s the best rifle caliber for deer hunting?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> Sorry. Allow me to tactfully change the subject... So guys ahhh, what’s the best rifle caliber for deer hunting?


You’re good.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Sorry. Allow me to tactfully change the subject... So guys ahhh, what’s the best rifle caliber for deer hunting?


Depends on what twist ratio you have on the barrel .


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> ain't no 395 that's for sure


Oh, I couldn't see the link, thought it said 395 or you did .


nighthunter said:


> yeah I suppose but how can you pass up a brand new 880 with with a 48" bar for a genuine €600 when they retail at €1750 and its straight from the dealer as Well ?


Wait, I don't "need" one of those, but for that price I just might be able to find something to do with it .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I really thought about dolmar but I like the mtronic-auto tune. I still would like to try a dolmar 7910 sometime though. I read a lot about the 441, something I noticed was about 90% of the people that didn’t like them and recommended people to not get them had never ran one. And about 90% that had ran them really liked them. Some said 441 feels heavy-bulky compared to 044-440, doesn’t seem that way to me at all. Defiantly runs a little stronger than a stock 440. I like it. Because of positive things said by you, Mike, and turnkey helped me to know it would be a good saw.


I like the 7910's for sure , you should try one some time.
I think I have at least two mtronic saws and at least two auto tune saws, and I like them a lot, fuel economy is great which saves a lot of time as does not having to tune them. That's one of the reasons I just buy them all, I want to try them for myself, I get tired of listening to what everyone else says . The one grip I've heard from guys who have run them is that they feel sloppy in hand for felling, but this is from guys who have run stihls most their life felling for a living; so I understand what they are saying, basically it doesn't feel like what they know or are used too. Just another stihl as far as how it feels to me, you either like it or deal with it, I dealt with it but at least it's smooth . I think I did the math one time and if the tune on a 461 was off and the saw was losing 10% of it's power then the 441 would be running right with it for HP specs. For me I would rather have a smooth fuel efficient saw that has decent air filtration as the time you save cleaning filters and filling the 460/461 will be time the 441 is still cutting, so at the end of the day it's probably a draw anyway. I think you did good myself, that saw should last many years in your care .


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> Are you just using up the stihl oil then switching to husky oil?



Yes, although it will take me some time to work through the litre of stihl green I have.


----------



## Jeffkrib

That 33:1 was determined by the marketing department in collaboration with the accounting department.......... not the engineering department I’m sure.


----------



## LondonNeil

Maybe, but my own accounting department says, 'oil is cheap, saws are not, if saws like oil then use plenty'

Similar for bar oil, bars and chains.... Although Jeff's Exxon Valdez comment is rather good! The bar oil use rate was about 2/3rds of a tank so not totally excessive. I was using up some from half a gallon of ep80/90 gear oil I found in dad's garage last week. I remembered buying the bottle .. 27 years ago. I bought it to change the
Gearbox oil in an old ford, my first car. Since husky say ep90 is the correct oil I thought I'd put it to use.


----------



## LondonNeil

I forgot to say.... Springs rule! Rubber is so pathetic. A decent av system rules


----------



## al-k

James Miller said:


> Hope that's 16" of pico chain cause 16" of 325 makes for a turd of a saw on the 250.


I now have the picco pm3 on the saw (green) wanted to try the 63 ps 55 (yellow) I run the rs on the 291 and like it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Visiting mum and dad yesterday, dad's very poorly, cancer has left him as skin and bones so he feels the chill. I arrived early evening to find he was feeling cold and had just climbed into bed. Lucky I'd arrived with another car boot full of dry wood splits, and a sack of kindling. Stove was soon burning beautifully and dad sat on the sofa beside it. Utterly priceless moment for me.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I beg of you, PLEASE NO! Don’t start another Oil controversy.


Why not if he blows up the internet the world might realise theres things they can do outside. 



JustJeff said:


> Sorry. Allow me to tactfully change the subject... So guys ahhh, what’s the best rifle caliber for deer hunting?


22lr because you can use an oil filter as a suppressor and take deer any time you want.



chipper1 said:


> Depends on what twist ratio you have on the barrel .


Twist rate has more effect on what weight bullets will stabilize from a barrel then effectiveness of the round. 

Some guys couldn't kill a deer with an RPG others could do it with a slingshot.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Twist rate has more effect on what weight bullets will stabilize from a barrel then effectiveness of the round.
> 
> Some guys couldn't kill a deer with an RPG others could do it with a slingshot.


Yes, but it talked about guns and a ratio.
Some on here might be able to with a boomerang .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

chipper1 said:


> Yes, but it talked about guns and a ratio.
> Some on here might be able to with a boomerang .


Those guys have rifles with a left hand twist - you know, southern hemisphere and all...


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Maybe, but my own accounting department says, 'oil is cheap, saws are not, if saws like oil then use plenty'
> 
> Similar for bar oil, bars and chains.... Although Jeff's Exxon Valdez comment is rather good! The bar oil use rate was about 2/3rds of a tank so not totally excessive. I was using up some from half a gallon of ep80/90 gear oil I found in dad's garage last week. I remembered buying the bottle .. 27 years ago. I bought it to change the
> Gearbox oil in an old ford, my first car. Since husky say ep90 is the correct oil I thought I'd put it to use.


Neil, I may have asked you this before, but I tend to forget anything more than 5 minutes old. Can you identify this car?


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Why not if he blows up the internet the world might realise theres things they can do outside.
> 
> 22lr because you can use an oil filter as a suppressor and take deer any time you want.
> 
> Twist rate has more effect on what weight bullets will stabilize from a barrel then effectiveness of the round.
> 
> Some guys couldn't kill a deer with an RPG others could do it with a slingshot.


I'd go a step farther and say it has more to do with length of the projectile than weight. I have several Savage 250-3000's. For some reason Savage made them with a 1 in 14 twist, they shoot the 87 gr Speer best. Mine will shoot the 100 gr Rem core lokt great. A 100 grain pointy bullet that is a little longer will key hole at 50 yards. If you take a pointy bullet and file a little off the nose, it will shoot fine. The slow ROT won't stabilize a long bullet. In 1960-61 they started using a 1 in 10 twist and those barrels will stabilize 117gr Noslers great. I just don't collect rifles that new. They did the same thing with the 22 Savage HiPower. It's a 30-30 necked down to .228. .228 bullets can be hard to find. There are quite a few long .228's out there. So, my buddy made a hardened steel block with a hardened top plate that lets the points stick out. knocks the point off with the angle grinder and has perfect accurate paper punchers. You just have to hoard the hunting bullets when you find them.


----------



## MustangMike

1) 06 w/ 1 in 10 twist is best!!! May be boring, but will take virtually all big game at any reasonable range.

2) You are correct, bullet profile may require more twist, a round nose bullet will stabilize a lot easier than a pointed boat tail, and copper bullets (longer) are worse yet.

3) James, unless the bar bent, you can often "unstick" that tip. Put the bar in a vice, spray with oil, and start it moving with a hammer and screw driver. Often, stuff is just jammed in there and has to be removed. Usually happens when bar is completely buried, which is why I prefer bars that go through the wood.


----------



## crowbuster

cantoo said:


> Auction saleing again today. There is a $50 wood splitter sitting there beside the chipper. Bought a router and a bunch of bits for it too. And took my grandson, spilt yogurt and all with me. Already sold the blade and delivering it tomorrow morning. Chipper should go quick too. Might have to get that 441 soon.
> View attachment 673751
> View attachment 673752



Man, you have much better sales than we do round here, very nice, you are always getting good stuff !


----------



## al-k

It was cool this morning so I took down this oak.



One that gypsy moths killed.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> Neil, I may have asked you this before, but I tend to forget anything more than 5 minutes old. Can you identify this car?



Checker at a wild guess.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Neil, I may have asked you this before, but I tend to forget anything more than 5 minutes old. Can you identify this car?


Its a Ford Zephyr Zodiac. I'm not old enough to remember them but do remember the name and could see the name on the rear wing.

https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo/zodiac-car.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Zephyr


----------



## cantoo

Crowbuster, I go to a lot of on site auction sales and online only sales too. Some days you are the dog and some days you are the bone. My wife and I delivered the blade and a brush this morning on the way to Stokes Bay to pick up a set of tires for my tractor. My son headed the other way to Toronto to pick up a motor, tranny and tires for his Tahoe. I bought this camper last week and have a guy coming to look at it this week. If he buys it that deal alone should pay for most of the 441. I bought it at an online auction and took a gamble but it's in good shape so should sell quick.


----------



## cantoo

I was going top bid on this Husky but never even got a chance. It went to around $425 before taxes which was crazy for it. A straw hat Amish bought it and after the sale he was trying to start it and it wouldn't go. Ouch.


----------



## dancan

al-k said:


> It was cool this morning so I took down this oak.View attachment 673814
> View attachment 673812
> View attachment 673816
> 
> One that gypsy moths killed.



Nice one !
The temps dropped this weekend , 45/65 but back to 60/80 Wednesday then 55/75 for the next few days after that .
45/65 is nice


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday the weather changed, cool + cloudy!!! Went from shorts to long sleeves in one day! Was Hi 40s this am!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Yesterday the weather changed, cool + cloudy!!! Went from shorts to long sleeves in one day! Was Hi 40s this am!


50’s and monsoon here Saturday and today. Low 60’s Monday then mid 80’s end of week.


----------



## muddstopper

Rain and humdity here. Hitting 85 during the day and high 60's at night. Even when it aint raining, just stepping outside will make you sweat. Wife said I have to finish the green house this week cause she has already potted "mater" seeds.


----------



## svk

Here’s our forecast, about average for this time of year. 

I don’t really care if it rains next Saturday as it’s grouse opener. If it’s a nice day it would mean a million people driving down every dirt road in the northern half of the state.


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with the Grouse, my favorite game bird! They have all but disappeared around here, but are still plentiful upstate. Go figure!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Good luck with the Grouse, my favorite game bird! They have all but disappeared around here, but are still plentiful upstate. Go figure!


They should be on the upswing this year. But it also seems the birds of prey are very plentiful. 

My cabin access road used to be fantastic but the resort about ten miles down highlights it to their guest so we are pounded down all fall. There’s a 4 day school holiday weekend in mid October and it’s amateur hour for the whole weekend. I finally had to park my truck at the end of my private driveway to prevent folks from coming into my yard continually. 

The sad part of hunting these days is 95 percent of it is done from truck or ATV. I enjoy walking which means that once I get off the beaten path there are lots of birds for me. I think much of the younger generation is really missing out though.


----------



## Lowhog

I been seeing them on the farm here I have plenty of creek bottom with corn along the edge. Doves have been plentiful also.


----------



## svk

I kept seeing a mom and young ones up at the fork of the road where my driveway meets the logging road but have seen a small hawk up there several times so I fear they have been diminished.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> I kept seeing a mom and young ones up at the fork of the road where my driveway meets the logging road but have seen a small hawk up there several times so I fear they have been diminished.


Hunting pheasants out in western ND 8 or so years ago. I couldn't believe how many hawks they had way more than here. Didn't seem to hurt the pheasant population none.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Its a Ford Zephyr Zodiac. I'm not old enough to remember them but do remember the name and could see the name on the rear wing.
> 
> https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo/zodiac-car.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Zephyr


Neil wins, It's a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I bought it for $150 in 76, with 14,000 original miles. I drove it up to 50,000+ when a part in the trans broke. Traded it to my wife's uncle for a 58 Lyman boat. He kept it for 20 years and then gave it back to me. A bout 5 years ago I put pics on an English Street Rod forum. A member saw it and made me an offer, so off to California it went, where he now lives. He gave me $1750 for it and I bought my 660 with 2 bars and had money left over.


----------



## woodchip rookie

off topic but wow..

https://columbus.craigslist.org/mcy/d/hondas-for-sale/6673054673.html


----------



## dancan

Here's a reminder 

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...ol-review-thread.266834/page-103#post-6665629


----------



## MustangMike

Working on a small table (30" X 4') for my Daughter.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Working on a small table (30" X 4') for my Daughter.


Just noticed you have the same splitter I have. When I bought it a couple people told me it was too small. I’ve broke then split rounds that took 2 of us to roll then flip into the splitter. Never had a round that I couldn’t split, might have to work at it but it’s never failed me.


----------



## MustangMike

That 22 Ton Splitter will split or cut anything made of wood you put between it's jaws, and higher Ton ones are often slower. IMO, when they re designed the splitting wedge with the cutter in front of it, it made all the difference.


----------



## al-k

Well I sold one of my bang sticks and picked this up on the way home.


----------



## bear1998

Last friday..I got dumb n decided to drop an ash....hot n humid.....well anyhow...here's my reward. Still waitin on the rain to quit so I can go out n get it split n [email protected] weather


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Well I sold one of my bang sticks and picked this up on the way home.View attachment 674039



Go you good thing! Might need to upgrade the dawgs a little?


----------



## 95custmz

Yeah, and now you've got to update your signature with another saw!


----------



## cantoo

Spent some time splitting today. I never counted the logs for an exact number but I think somewhere around 150 logs that were 13'4" long and cut into 32" pieces so about 750 pcs. I stack 2 on top of each other and spent about 7 hours splitting this pile. Picture is taken from the roof top of my tractor. Works out to little over a minute per cycle, this includes moving the splitter, fueling up 3 times and dragging my old azz around. Pic was taken around 8 tonight and the sunset makes it look like it's already on fire. Picture is kind of distorted because I had to get on a bit of an angle to include everything. I start splitting at one side and the splitter will push itself around the pile but I do have to reposition it once in awhile if the walk gets too far. Works well.


----------



## svk

Went for a walk tonight. Down at the public boat landing someone had skidded an old chunk of virgin timber up on the side of the ramp. If I remember I’ll haul it home tomorrow night. About 12” diameter by 14’ long.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Went for a walk tonight. Down at the public boat landing someone had skidded an old chunk of virgin timber up on the side of the ramp. If I remember I’ll haul it home tomorrow night. About 12” diameter by 14’ long.
> 
> View attachment 674153


Saw a documentary awhile back about guys that dive and salvage logs from the Great Lakes that sank during the great logging days. I guess the cold water and low O2 level in areas keeps the logs from rotting. I remember they took one log to a mill and took a test slice, it was bird’s eye maple, he got over $10,000 for that one log. Some of the logs they floated to the surface amazed me at the diameter size. I guess you get that with virgin timber.


----------



## svk

Yup. 

Around here it seems the loggers scrounged anything of decent diameter during the original log drives. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one larger than 16” in my life. 

You can tell the really old logs (the loggers came through in the 19-teens) because the ends are rotted inwards versus fresher logs still are square cut. Sometimes you can even see how they were felled by axe.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Around here you can pick out the really old trees, not by their diameter but by the barb wire lines showing on the bark.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops, had a bit of scrounge action today . Had another recall notice on the POS Subaru, had to take it in to the dealer 100km away. On the way back there is a designated scrounge area of public land so if I really must take the Subaru in, I might as well bring the saws and trailer and stop in on the way home. The wood is a bit better in this area than I have back home. I've been out along this road before and got three nice loads of red box a while back. The road has deteriorated further and all the stuff close in has gone so I had to go a bit further, maybe a couple of km. Came across this on a small side track. Someone had had taken the top and put a cut on the left but must have got scared and ran away when it started to close up.




I could see there was a fair bit of weight at either end of the suspended sections and figured there would likely be a point where both ends would stay up. Put a few cuts in at round length intervals to find the spot.




There we go. Knocked a few ~30 inch rounds off and split them up (bigly). All Limby action today, no place for weenie saws here . A bit of termite junk in the middle but plenty of good wood.




Not exactly sure what species this is since there are no leaves and much of the bark is gone. The colour in the photo below is a bit weird, dunno what happened there. There are some grey box and red gum around but this is neither. Not red box either and there were no peppermints there and the bark was wrong for that anyway. Maybe yellow box, the bark looks close. This is a yellow box area but I've never cut one. Definitely e.firewood. 




I was a bit wary of getting stymied trying to get out so I didn't get too greedy trying to overload the trailer and I left a few bits for the next guy (didn't leave the saw though).




All loaded up.




A little over 1 cube of e.firewood aka mebbe yellow box.




Beautiful day today, best since before winter.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day troops, had a bit of scrounge action today . Had another recall notice on the POS Subaru, had to take it in to the dealer 100km away. On the way back there is a designated scrounge area of public land so if I really must take the Subaru in, I might as well bring the saws and trailer and stop in on the way home. The wood is a bit better in this area than I have back home. I've been out along this road before and got three nice loads of red box a while back. The road has deteriorated further and all the stuff close in has gone so I had to go a bit further, maybe a couple of km. Came across this on a small side track. Someone had had taken the top and put a cut on the left but must have got scared and ran away when it started to close up.
> 
> View attachment 674182
> 
> 
> I could see there was a fair bit of weight at either end of the suspended sections and figured there would likely be a point where both ends would stay up. Put a few cuts in at round length intervals to find the spot.
> 
> View attachment 674183
> 
> 
> There we go. Knocked a few ~30 inch rounds off and split them up (bigly). All Limby action today, no place for weenie saws here . A bit of termite junk in the middle but plenty of good wood.
> 
> View attachment 674184
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure what species this is since there are no leaves and much of the bark is gone. The colour in the photo below is a bit weird, dunno what happened there. There are some grey box and red gum around but this is neither. Not red box either and there were no peppermints there and the bark was wrong for that anyway. Maybe yellow box, the bark looks close. This is a yellow box area but I've never cut one. Definitely e.firewood.
> 
> View attachment 674186
> 
> 
> I was a bit wary of getting stymied trying to get out so I didn't get too greedy trying to overload the trailer and I left a few bits for the next guy (didn't leave the saw though).
> 
> View attachment 674185
> 
> 
> All loaded up.
> 
> View attachment 674187
> 
> 
> A little over 1 cube of e.firewood aka mebbe yellow box.
> 
> View attachment 674188
> 
> 
> Beautiful day today, best since before winter.


No place for weenie saws?!?! Thought I saw a creamsicle.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> No place for weenie saws?!?! Thought I saw a creamsicle.


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Those guys have rifles with a left hand twist - you know, southern hemisphere and all...


That's funny stuff .
Seems the twist ratio managed to carry over for a while, just like a good oil thread.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Checker at a wild guess.


I've delivered to the old checker plant quite a few times, as well as hauled a good amount of machinery/equipment and steel out of there. Not sure if the building is still standing or not now, been many yrs since I was on that side of kalamazoo.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checker_Motors_Corporation


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Visiting mum and dad yesterday, dad's very poorly, cancer has left him as skin and bones so he feels the chill. I arrived early evening to find he was feeling cold and had just climbed into bed. Lucky I'd arrived with another car boot full of dry wood splits, and a sack of kindling. Stove was soon burning beautifully and dad sat on the sofa beside it. Utterly priceless moment for me.
> 
> View attachment 673767


Great picture Neil.
Sorry your dads not doing well, most of us here have dealt with that or will be .
Glad you where able to warm him for a bit .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here’s our forecast, about average for this time of year.
> 
> I don’t really care if it rains next Saturday as it’s grouse opener. If it’s a nice day it would mean a million people driving down every dirt road in the northern half of the state.
> 
> View attachment 673929


Looks nice Steve, little warmer here this week, but the cool weather has been great as I'm so done with sweating through clothes .
I have lost some weight though .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> off topic but wow..
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/mcy/d/hondas-for-sale/6673054673.html


I want it!


----------



## chipper1

bear1998 said:


> Last friday..I got dumb n decided to drop an ash....hot n humid.....well anyhow...here's my reward. Still waitin on the rain to quit so I can go out n get it split n [email protected] weather
> View attachment 674045


Noce haul bear.
Looks like with the hurricane heading this way you better take any chance you can to get it done as you'll most likely see even more rain this week.


----------



## Lowhog

Testing out the new cart and splitting maul on a old pile from last year.


----------



## Logger nate

al-k said:


> Well I sold one of my bang sticks and picked this up on the way home.View attachment 674039


Very nice looking saw. New? Sure been happy with mine so far. I was trying to sell some bang sticks to fund mine too but no takers so ended up selling couple of saws. Not sure which is worse selling saws or guns, lol.


----------



## Lowhog

Had


Logger nate said:


> Very nice looking saw. New? Sure been happy with mine so far. I was trying to sell some bang sticks to fund mine too but no takers so ended up selling couple of saws. Not sure which is worse selling saws or guns, lol.


I had a 441 carb model. I liked the av but didn't care for the extra weight vs my old ms440. Still kicking myself for selling the 440.


----------



## al-k

Logger nate said:


> Very nice looking saw. New? Sure been happy with mine so far. I was trying to sell some bang sticks to fund mine too but no takers so ended up selling couple of saws. Not sure which is worse selling saws or guns, lol.


Yes sir brand new. Got to use it some today after work.

Seems to be running better the more it runs.
Not even one tank of gas through it yet.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm having swedesaw withdrawal....its been 3 days since I ran it. I need more wood....no where to put it just yet...need to split and stack saturday's saw products and need to shift more to mum and dad's for burning....all so i can run the 365 again. . oh yes


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Logger nate said:


> Very nice looking saw. New? Sure been happy with mine so far. I was trying to sell some bang sticks to fund mine too but no takers so ended up selling couple of saws. Not sure which is worse selling saws or guns, lol.


Selling your guns is worse. Sell the saws. You can easily buy replacement saws; no one is trying to make them illegal.


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Selling your guns is worse. Sell the saws. You can easily buy replacement saws; no one is trying to make them illegal.


Not yet, anyway.


----------



## MustangMike

I have owned my 10 mm 044 since it was new in Dec 92. It is not for sale, has not been for sale, and will not be for sale!


----------



## MustangMike

Grandson's came over today to help stain the table for their Mom, and my wife also got involved. It is 100% Black Oak.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> Testing out the new cart and splitting maul on a old pile from last year.View attachment 674304


Aren't you moving? Or one last winter up here?


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> Aren't you moving? Or one last winter up here?


They found a boo boo on our buyers credit.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, just checked my bank account, and after paying in for 50 years, I just got my first SS deposit today!!! I'm still paying in, but nice to be getting something back too! Hopefully the Trump economy will keep it from going broke before I check out!


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> Well, just checked my bank account, and after paying in for 50 years, I just got my first SS deposit today!!! I'm still paying in, but nice to be getting something back too! Hopefully the Trump economy will keep it from going broke before I check out!


First of the month makes me smile. Wife starts getting hers in Feb.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Grandson's came over today to help stain the table for their Mom, and my wife also got involved. It is 100% Black Oak.


Nice, I like the legs on it, should be sturdy. Are you putting a clear over the stain?


----------



## MustangMike

Was not planning on it, but she talked about doing it. What would you recommend? I'm thinking of just leaving the legs plain. The other stain (on the top) matches her new kitchen cabinets.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> They found a boo boo on our buyers credit.


Sorry to hear. Guess things happen for a reason though, you could be stuck in the hurricane.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.


----------



## JustJeff

Not yet in Ontario. 24c today and 27 tomorrow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

we *should* have another month of good weather


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Was not planning on it, but she talked about doing it. What would you recommend? I'm thinking of just leaving the legs plain. The other stain (on the top) matches her new kitchen cabinets.


You could put a satin clear on it if you want to keep the plain stain look. Depends on the tables intended use. If you really want to protect it so you can put cold drinks on it without damage etc, spar urethane is a good choice. It will be shiny and glossy like epoxy. I used Helmsman on these boat seats, 3 coats with a light 220 sand in between. I like to try finishes out on scrap pieces first.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 674456
> 
> You could put a satin clear on it if you want to keep the plain stain look. Depends on the tables intended use. If you really want to protect it so you can put cold drinks on it without damage etc, spar urethane is a good choice. It will be shiny and glossy like epoxy. I used Helmsman on these boat seats, 3 coats with a light 220 sand in between. I like to try finishes out on scrap pieces first.


I like that a lot Jeff .
Next project a chris-craft, that would be sweet.
When I first read what you used this is what my eyes saw, and I'm not a mayo guy lol.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.


We had a few cool nights last week where I turned the downstairs heat up to 64 just to make sure things didn’t get too cold. But last night it was still 70 at midnight which is unseasonably warm. Supposed to be quite warm for the next several days with lows only in the mid 60’s to high 50’s so won’t need anything for a while.


----------



## Logger nate

Might need to start the first fire tomorrow ..


----------



## panolo

Jeffkrib said:


> Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.



I'm hoping to hold off until the end of October. But honestly anywhere from the first week into Oct to the 1st week of Nov it could get rolling.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I like that a lot Jeff .
> Next project a chris-craft, that would be sweet.
> When I first read what you used this is what my eyes saw, and I'm not a mayo guy lol.
> View attachment 674458


----------



## svk

I used something similar to that on my outdoor kitchen countertop that I believe was the same brand. Was happy with it and it dried extremely hard.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ran a 24hr yesterday, letting it go out today but will light it off again this evening. Taking care of disabled wife I got used to a WARM house. Hi 70s is nice. Lows at nights now are mid/lo 40s sometimes dipping into the 30s.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.



not cold enough to light stove #1 or stove #2 here, I've donned a thin sweater though. The stove is just lit at mum and dad's....I'm determined to keep him properly 'wood warm' for however long he has left.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Jeffkrib said:


> Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.



We had 98° 'Merican last week. Rain and high 70s this week.

So no, not yet. We are still in "f**k this heat" mode.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> not cold enough to light stove #1 or stove #2 here, I've donned a thin sweater though. The stove is just lit at mum and dad's....I'm determined to keep him properly 'wood warm' for however long he has left.


You’re a “Good man Charlie Brown.”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Guy that’s 82 had a black locust go over with the storms we had. Called a tree service, they told him $600 to get rid of it. Somehow he got my name. Told him he burns the branches, I cut and keep the wood and $50 for gas in the truck, he’s 20 miles one way and can’t get a trailer in. Well, if you were good at backing up a trailer you might be able too. Anyway, he smiles and says “Deal.” 2 easy truckloads of black locust for 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

And the LORD was with me. On my first cut to dismember the rootball I happened to look over the far side of the trunk before I let the @Red97 ported 590 start eating.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> We had 98° 'Merican last week. Rain and high 70s this week.
> 
> So no, not yet. We are still in "f**k this heat" mode.


Lows here have been in the low 50s some nights this week. People wearing sweatshirts to work an I'm just looking at them trying to figure out when it got cold.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 674580
> And the LORD was with me. On my first cut to dismember the rootball I happened to look over the far side of the trunk before I let the @Red97 ported 590 start eating.


Those ported 590s like to play in big wood now and then. Cant let the Dolmars have all the fun.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Those ported 590s like to play in big wood now and then. Cant let the Dolmars have all the fun.


Tree wasn’t quite big enough for 6401 or 7900 so the 590 won.


----------



## dancan

55/60 at night 70/80 days and sunny up here in the Great White North , it looks like it'll drop next Monday maybe .

Hey Cowboy , tendinitis in the left elbow for the last month and a bit , it sure sucks to hold a chainsaw by the end of the day but I still got that houselot done .
Ice and naproxen not much relief .
Other that not doing anything for a bit or an amputation , any suggestions ?
I've been toughing it out so far so more pain at the end of the day just lets me know I'm alive , I just don't want to drop a beer if I grab it with the left hand lol


----------



## svk

When I got tendonitis it took months to go away. Wishing you luck.


----------



## hamish

Jeffkrib said:


> Curious to know are any of you guys up in the northern hemisphere burning yet? We’re about to hit the equinox so I guess it’s just around the corner.


This past monday and tuesday had a wee fire on to ward off the chill in the shack.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> 55/60 at night 70/80 days and sunny up here in the Great White North , it looks like it'll drop next Monday maybe .
> 
> Hey Cowboy , tendinitis in the left elbow for the last month and a bit , it sure sucks to hold a chainsaw by the end of the day but I still got that houselot done .
> Ice and naproxen not much relief .
> Other that not doing anything for a bit or an amputation , any suggestions ?
> I've been toughing it out so far so more pain at the end of the day just lets me know I'm alive , I just don't want to drop a beer if I grab it with the left hand lol


When I get it I use one of these, I wraps above and below the elbow, those single straps to me are useless. This thing really helps. Do and eBay search, they run $5-$8 shipped.


----------



## hamish

There! Proof


----------



## jrs_diesel

My first post in this thread, as well as my first takedown. A coworker had a dying sugar maple on his property he wanted gone. Win win for both of us as he doesn't have to worry about it anymore and I got the wood, plus put some time on the Wild Thing I got running earlier this year.  Unfortunately, when I was almost done sectioning the trunk, my saw got an air leak, but I caught it in time before it did any lean damage.


----------



## dancan

jrs_diesel said:


> My first post in this thread, as well as my first takedown. A coworker had a dying sugar maple on his property he wanted gone. Win win for both of us as he doesn't have to worry about it anymore and I got the wood, plus put some time on the Wild Thing I got running earlier this year.  Unfortunately, when I was almost done sectioning the trunk, my saw got an air leak, but I caught it in time before it did any lean damage.



Welcome aboard !

Btw , we like lots of pics


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> When I get it I use one of these, I wraps above and below the elbow, those single straps to me are useless. This thing really helps. Do and eBay search, they run $5-$8 shipped.





svk said:


> When I got tendonitis it took months to go away. Wishing you luck.



Not my first go round but usually gone in a month or so , even had it in both elbows once , couldn't pick up the youngest to put her on my lap when she was 3 .
Dahmer , thanks , I'll look to see if I can get my hands on a double wrap


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@svk Things work out I might try scrounging firewood in MN. Wife has mentioned wanting to move, the word “warm” was never mentioned. How’s the walleye and smallmouth fishing?


----------



## MustangMike

For tendonitis, it takes a while to heal. Don't stop using it, but try not to over use or strain it. Stretch frequently, and open and close your hand and rotate it back and forth as you do it.

That is what worked for me, has been gone for a few years now (I had to learn how to start the saws left handed). Back to doing it righty now.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> For tendonitis, it takes a while to heal. Don't stop using it, but try not to over use or strain it. Stretch frequently, and open and close your hand and rotate it back and forth as you do it.
> 
> That is what worked for me, has been gone for a few years now (I had to learn how to start the saws left handed). Back to doing it righty now.


So you’re bi-recoil?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Tree wasn’t quite big enough for 6401 or 7900 so the 590 won.


I should have picked up the 64xx saw HD had for sale a few months ago. But decided I didn't need another 60cc class saw.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> For tendonitis, it takes a while to heal. Don't stop using it, but try not to over use or strain it. Stretch frequently, and open and close your hand and rotate it back and forth as you do it.
> 
> That is what worked for me, has been gone for a few years now (I had to learn how to start the saws left handed). Back to doing it righty now.



Sounds like I'll need to drink more beer with my left hand !
I'll tell the wife Dr.Mike said so


----------



## panolo

Dahmer said:


> @svk Things work out I might try scrounging firewood in MN. Wife has mentioned wanting to move, the word “warm” was never mentioned. How’s the walleye and smallmouth fishing?



Don't know if there is a better state in the union for both species. I live a little over an hour west of cities and can be on water with either species in 5 minutes. If you want to reside where @svk has his cabin there is even better water. 

I fished mille lacs last month for 2 days and caught 23 smallies between 5 and 6 pounds and lost count on the under. Couldn't crack six as my biggest was 5-14.


----------



## svk

Mille Lacs is hard to beat for big fish but we have big ones and numbers up here. If you have a senko rig you can catch hundreds of bass a day (not exaggerating) up here. Getting the 20"+ bass is still work though. Lots of walleyes in nearly every lake.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 674579
> Guy that’s 82 had a black locust go over with the storms we had. Called a tree service, they told him $600 to get rid of it. Somehow he got my name. Told him he burns the branches, I cut and keep the wood and $50 for gas in the truck, he’s 20 miles one way and can’t get a trailer in. Well, if you were good at backing up a trailer you might be able too. Anyway, he smiles and says “Deal.” 2 easy truckloads of black locust for 2020.


I want to see the two truckloads, that locust is pretty heavy. The great thing is it has such a low water content you could split it now and burn it in feb and it would be pretty dry. I like locust .


Dahmer said:


> View attachment 674580
> And the LORD was with me. On my first cut to dismember the rootball I happened to look over the far side of the trunk before I let the @Red97 ported 590 start eating.


I had that happen on a cherry tree here at the house, it had a big old bolt in it too .
Why did you choose to start by cutting the root ball off, I would have typically started on the branches/top; just not wanting any surprises, it didn't stand back up or fall into the hole did it?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> @svk Things work out I might try scrounging firewood in MN. Wife has mentioned wanting to move, the word “warm” was never mentioned. How’s the walleye and smallmouth fishing?


Really good. I do not have access to pics at the moment but can put some up at some point.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Mille Lacs is hard to beat for big fish but we have big ones and numbers up here. If you have a senko rig you can catch hundreds of bass a day (not exaggerating) up here. Getting the 20"+ bass is still work though. Lots of walleyes in nearly every lake.


The salmon are running here right now, just hitting the dam in downtown Grand Rapids. My neighbor was down there for an hour and landed a few, he even gave me 4lbs of fillets, hoping to get them cooked up tonight .


svk said:


> We had a few cool nights last week where I turned the downstairs heat up to 64 just to make sure things didn’t get too cold. But last night it was still 70 at midnight which is unseasonably warm. Supposed to be quite warm for the next several days with lows only in the mid 60’s to high 50’s so won’t need anything for a while.


Got cold here last night too, had to get up and turn the AC up to 69 .


----------



## svk

A warm morning here, it is 65 on it's way to 77.

Was outside of the cabin last night and this morning. The bugs are down a lot since the frost last week but still a few around. One more frost should finish them. Looking like next week we get back to normal temps; highs near 60 and lows near 40.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A warm morning here, it is 65 on it's way to 77.
> 
> Was outside of the cabin last night and this morning. The bugs are down a lot since the frost last week but still a few around. One more frost should finish them. Looking like next week we get back to normal temps; highs near 60 and lows near 40.


Funny, was 54 here and heading to 77, we just got another hatch of mosquitos with the warmer weather we've been having.
I'm ready for cooler weather as well as a good frost to kill the bugs off for a while.
It was a little chilly in here the other day, but I didn't worry about it as I knew it was warming up.


----------



## svk

This extended summer is great although "regular" weather is better for cutting wood.

This aspen on the outskirts of my yard is on it’s way out.  May as well dump it and salvage what’s left rather then let it core rot on the stump. It will fall towards my driveway which will make accessing the rounds easier.


----------



## MNGuns

Had a couple of cooler days and I thought we had turned the corner. I need to cut Saturday and it going to be near 90...ish.


----------



## svk

We are supposed to peak at 81 on Sunday before falling into the 60's for the remainder of the next week. Hoping that is the last 8 handle temp until spring.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> Had a couple of cooler days and I thought we had turned the corner. I need to cut Saturday and it going to be near 90...ish.



I've got a couple barkless elm to take down and was going to do it Sat or Sun. Think I'll wait a week. Those are the last standing one's I have around here for the year. Have a project 10 minutes north of Becker coming up. Buddy bought a nice tract and is going to clear 10+ acres for his building site. All hardwood. Best thing is that he's gonna have a hoe with a finger bucket so basically can just limb and buck to 8' length with him holding the tree and clear the brush with the bobcat between trees. Lots of trees we can just push over at the stump so won't even have to fell a ton.


----------



## Lowhog

I have the young local loggers helping with the scrounging this year. When a man gets in his mid 60's he gets a little tired.


----------



## LondonNeil

Scrounging?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea. wut?!


----------



## dancan

Lowhog said:


> I have the young local loggers helping with the scrounging this year. When a man gets in his mid 60's he gets a little tired.View attachment 674718





LondonNeil said:


> Scrounging?!



If you're looking for a trailer load of 8' up here you're scrounging , unless you know someone or have a connection , good luck .
I've got friends calling me over the last couple of weeks looking for loads .
I'd say they're scrounging lol
At least I know a trucker but I don't give out his number


----------



## panolo

Lowhog said:


> I have the young local loggers helping with the scrounging this year. When a man gets in his mid 60's he gets a little tired.View attachment 674718



I spy a couple birch in there. That's a delicacy round here! Smells the best plus you could split it with a flat tip screw driver and a rubber mallet. I'd take all the ash and birch I could get.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I want to see the two truckloads, that locust is pretty heavy. The great thing is it has such a low water content you could split it now and burn it in feb and it would be pretty dry. I like locust .
> 
> I had that happen on a cherry tree here at the house, it had a big old bolt in it too .
> Why did you choose to start by cutting the root ball off, I would have typically started on the branches/top; just not wanting any surprises, it didn't stand back up or fall into the hole did it?



+1 on 'start at the top and work down'. That is my approach. That way all the stresses come out a little at a time in stead of one big 'oops'. I try to leave nothing uncut behind me


----------



## Lowhog

Ab


panolo said:


> I spy a couple birch in there. That's a delicacy round here! Smells the best plus you could split it with a flat tip screw driver and a rubber mallet. I'd take all the ash and birch I could get.


about 10% ash, birch, & maple. The rest is oak.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> +1 on 'start at the top and work down'. That is my approach. That way all the stresses come out a little at a time in stead of one big 'oops'. I try to leave nothing uncut behind me


I've always started at the big end and left the top branches to support things off the ground if possible. Every tree is different so that is always subject to change.


----------



## al-k

farmer steve said:


> I've always started at the big end and left the top branches to support things off the ground if possible. Every tree is different so that is always subject to change.


sounds like you swing both ways. lol


----------



## James Miller

Brought another load of oak home. Only pic because I unloaded the truck in the rain.


----------



## MustangMike

If the end of the trunk is in the air, I will start with that, but otherwise I usually start lmbing and work to larger from there. As much as possible, I let the tree hold up what I cut to length.


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> I spy a couple birch in there. That's a delicacy round here! Smells the best plus you could split it with a flat tip screw driver and a rubber mallet. I'd take all the ash and birch I could get.


I can get plenty of it, but gotta put a few miles on to get it. Usually worth the drive.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I want to see the two truckloads, that locust is pretty heavy. The great thing is it has such a low water content you could split it now and burn it in feb and it would be pretty dry. I like locust .
> 
> I had that happen on a cherry tree here at the house, it had a big old bolt in it too .
> Why did you choose to start by cutting the root ball off, I would have typically started on the branches/top; just not wanting any surprises, it didn't stand back up or fall into the hole did it?


Usually start high, work low, but I have to admit I wasn’t sure if it would stand up. Had that happen once about 10’ from the rootball and it scared the crap out of me. In my mind I was try to be safe in case it stood up the stump was only 2’ long. I will take pics of each load.


----------



## chipper1

Lowhog said:


> I have the young local loggers helping with the scrounging this year. When a man gets in his mid 60's he gets a little tired.View attachment 674718


I hope to have one of those for scrounging when I'm 60 too .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> +1 on 'start at the top and work down'. That is my approach. That way all the stresses come out a little at a time in stead of one big 'oops'. I try to leave nothing uncut behind me


That's what I prefer most times.


farmer steve said:


> I've always started at the big end and left the top branches to support things off the ground if possible. Every tree is different so that is always subject to change.


I usually start at the top and work down, but I leave whatever supporting branches I can.
It's real nice if there are two branches that are supporting the end and you can make most of your bucking cuts, you know if they are going to stand up or not.
If I drop the tree then I will start at the bottom with the big saws and then work into the smaller ones.


al-k said:


> sounds like you swing both ways. lol





MustangMike said:


> If the end of the trunk is in the air, I will start with that, but otherwise I usually start lmbing and work to larger from there. As much as possible, I let the tree hold up what I cut to length.


Gotta roll with the flow!


Dahmer said:


> Usually start high, work low, but I have to admit I wasn’t sure if it would stand up. Had that happen once about 10’ from the rootball and it scared the crap out of me. In my mind I was try to be safe in case it stood up the stump was only 2’ long. I will take pics of each load.


Did it stand up, that's always fun, especially the first time.
Looking forward to the pictures .


----------



## MustangMike

An employee for a local Tree Guy dropped this 460 from a tree, breaking the case. Saw still ran (till the recoil imploded). Luckily for him, I had a spare broken 460 case.

So I cut the corner off of my case to fix his case.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I want to see the two truckloads, that locust is pretty heavy. The great thing is it has such a low water content you could split it now and burn it in feb and it would be pretty dry. I like locust .
> 
> I had that happen on a cherry tree here at the house, it had a big old bolt in it too .
> Why did you choose to start by cutting the root ball off, I would have typically started on the branches/top; just not wanting any surprises, it didn't stand back up or fall into the hole did it?


When you referred to 2 truckloads, were you doubting the volume there or more than 2 because of the weight? Been a few times hauling oak that I really think the front tires only touched the road occasionally. I’ve been known to overload weight wise.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> That's what I prefer most times.
> 
> I usually start at the top and work down, but I leave whatever supporting branches I can.
> It's real nice if there are two branches that are supporting the end and you can make most of your bucking cuts, you know if they are going to stand up or not.
> If I drop the tree then I will start at the bottom with the big saws and then work into the smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta roll with the flow!
> 
> Did it stand up, that's always fun, especially the first time.
> Looking forward to the pictures .


It only stood up about 2 inches so the extra underwear I had in the truck wasn’t needed.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> It only stood up about 2 inches so the extra underwear I had in the truck wasn’t needed.


.
Glad to hear all went well, and that you saved a little cash on laundry detergent .


----------



## MustangMike

To ensure the bolts would line up, I bolted it to a recoil shell, then bolted the recoil shell to the saw and started to glue it in place (w/Loctite PL Premium). JB Weld may be stronger, but does not give enough work time for something like this.

After it started to set, I removed the recoil shell and finished gluing it. May not be pretty, but the Tree Guy won't care. PL Premium is tough stuff, so it will hold up, and was a lot easier than replacing the case half.

Next I also fixed the recoil and installed new guts. I will drill the hole after it dries, and put one of those metal insets (like they use on the brake handle) in the hole so the bolt does not wear the glue.

I think the Tree Guy will be happy with my "Rube" fix!!!


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> When you referred to 2 truckloads, were you doubting the volume there or more than 2 because of the weight? Been a few times hauling oak that I really think the front tires only touched the road occasionally. I’ve been known to overload weight wise.


I was just wanting to see what your two truckloads looked like as I know it can get heavy real quick and that was a nice sized tree.
I was going off you saying it was two truckloads, at least that's what I thought you had said.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I was just wanting to see what your two truckloads looked like as I know it can get heavy real quick and that was a nice sized tree.
> I was going off you saying it was two truckloads, at least that's what I thought you had said.


Got ya. I’m usually pretty good judging loads but I could be off because of all the branches. Don’t know what’s worse for branch waste, maple, pine or locust. Love dead ash, branches self destruct.


----------



## Logger nate

First fire of the season


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Got ya. I’m usually pretty good judging loads but I could be off because of all the branches. Don’t know what’s worse for branch waste, maple, pine or locust. Love dead ash, branches self destruct.


That one had a lot more branches that most that I deal with because it was a yard tree. I know where there is a big one(nice size trunk and a large canopy) in a yard next to my buddies house, been waiting for it to come down . 
When you said two loads I thought he has a big box, but I remember how big it was and was looking forward to seeing it. What made it hard to get a trailer in there.
Dead ash are great when they are in the woods, but stink when you are doing a removal in a yard. One caveat with regards to ash and other dead standing trees in the woods, it's a great idea to wear a helmet when felling them and even that doesn't totally cover you, those branches can come back at you when flicked by another tree/branch . It sure is a nice wood to work with as long as it's not punky in the main stem.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> First fire of the seasonView attachment 674798


85* here today and the humidity was right with it. Mid-80’s next couple days. Chomping at the bit to start a fire.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> That one had a lot more branches that most that I deal with because it was a yard tree. I know where there is a big one(nice size trunk and a large canopy) in a yard next to my buddies house, been waiting for it to come down .
> When you said two loads I thought he has a big box, but I remember how big it was and was looking forward to seeing it. What made it hard to get a trailer in there.
> Dead ash are great when they are in the woods, but stink when you are doing a removal in a yard. One caveat with regards to ash and other dead standing trees in the woods, it's a great idea to wear a helmet when felling them and even that doesn't totally cover you, those branches can come back at you when flicked by another tree/branch . It sure is a nice wood to work with as long as it's not punky in the main stem.


Narrow driveway, it curves, probably 60 yards long and the entrance from the road is 90* and is on top of a narrow blind hill on a secondary road, other than that nothing,  The tree fell behind the garden and the way it’s laid out you can’t get behind the garage and the well pit is at the end of the garden next to the garage. Cardio exercise loading.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Got ya. I’m usually pretty good judging loads but I could be off because of all the branches. Don’t know what’s worse for branch waste, maple, pine or locust. Love dead ash, branches self destruct.


Make sure you have enough truck.
This little load was enough to make are dodge squat big time even before I hooked the splitter on the back. Stupid Dakotas are full size trucks with 1/4 ton ratings.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> I can get plenty of it, but gotta put a few miles on to get it. Usually worth the drive.



I look at all the big tooth aspen around here and wish it would transform into birch. Most birch we see around my hood are yard trees.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> To ensure the bolts would line up, I bolted it to a recoil shell, then bolted the recoil shell to the saw and started to glue it in place (w/Loctite PL Premium). JB Weld may be stronger, but does not give enough work time for something like this.
> 
> After it started to set, I removed the recoil shell and finished gluing it. May not be pretty, but the Tree Guy won't care. PL Premium is tough stuff, so it will hold up, and was a lot easier than replacing the case half.
> 
> Next I also fixed the recoil and installed new guts. I will drill the hole after it dries, and put one of those metal insets (like they use on the brake handle) in the hole so the bolt does not wear the glue.
> 
> I think the Tree Guy will be happy with my "Rube" fix!!!


Looks good to me Mike.
Do you offer a tax break with all your work, everything you charge will come off the top at whatever bracket they fit into lol.
Way to keep a good older saw going .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Narrow driveway, it curves, probably 60 yards long and the entrance from the road is 90* and is on top of a narrow blind hill on a secondary road, other than that nothing,  The tree fell behind the garden and the way it’s laid out you can’t get behind the garage and the well pit is at the end of the garden next to the garage. Cardio exercise loading.


That sounds like a little fun. On jobs like that I will bring my big trailer and my mower with a small trailer that has atv tires or if the yard is solid I bring a 4x8 trailer to pull behind the mower, it works great and I get more use out of the mower.
The last lawn I mow on Thursdays I have to back in off a busy road onto a private drive, then back a couple hundred yards, it's not to bad as it's all flat ground and once your off the main road there is no traffic so you can use the whole road. What's funny is after all that it's only a 15 minute job, and that's from the time I get out of the truck and then back in it and that includes walking to the from door after loading the mower to get the cash, it's a great job .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> First fire of the seasonView attachment 674798


Looks good Nate, got the secondaries kicking nicely .
I should probably start filling my indoor wood rack, I did bring a few cookies in the other day to dry out .


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I look at all the big tooth aspen around here and wish it would transform into birch. Most birch we see around my hood are yard trees.


You and me both


----------



## svk

65 on it's way to 77 today and supposed to rain and storm all day tomorrow so not tree work. Although at this point I may as well wait until leaves fall before I drop my last few trouble trees as it makes cleanup easier.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Nate, got the secondaries kicking nicely .
> I should probably start filling my indoor wood rack, I did bring a few cookies in the other day to dry out .


Thanks Brett, yeah turn it down after it gets going good and secondary’s make some pretty dramatic flames, nice to watch.


----------



## Logger nate

Dang town deer know where their safe. He was falling asleep less than 50 yards from the main hwy.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 674851
> Dang town deer know where their safe. He was falling asleep less than 50 yards from the main hwy.


He will be an absolute dandy in another year or two of hiding out in plain sight!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, yeah turn it down after it gets going good and secondary’s make some pretty dramatic flames, nice to watch.


It is quite enjoyable.
I'm ready for a big fire outside, just finished redoing the back yard and the bonfire pit was removed, but only temporarily . I need to cut some limbs off a cherry I plan on removing, waiting for my new grass to come in a little more. I wanted to cut the tree before I planted the grass, but we have a big bonfire party for my wife's birthday next month and I had to get it seeded sooner rather than later. I'm looking forward to getting the rocks all back in place and burning all the scraps that I have laying all over here, I have a full day of  just with all the brush all around the property, and I want to cut a lot more which will be for future fires .
Here's our stove a few yrs ago Oooooh .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 674851
> Dang town deer know where their safe. He was falling asleep less than 50 yards from the main hwy.


Looks like a moose compared to our whitetail .
You think it's alright, doesn't seem like a great place to bed down.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a moose compared to our whitetail .
> You think it's alright, doesn't seem like a great place to bed down.


Yeah he’s alright, at least for now...... 
they like it there because of the shade, there was another smaller buck laying down just to the left.


----------



## dancan

...Crossbow...


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 674851
> Dang town deer know where their safe. He was falling asleep less than 50 yards from the main hwy.


Nate...we spent last week in Darby, Montana. Had a cabin in town and the fist evening a really nice whitetail buck wandered past about 20' from our front door!! Definitely a town deer, he actually stopped and looked booth ways before crossing back over hiway 93. Smack, dab, in the middle of town!!


----------



## dancan

My oldest daughter went to Memorial University in Saint John's NFLD , it was in the middle of her second year before she saw a member of the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary , he was busy escorting a moose through town (T'was the first moose she had seen , might be related to Clint's moose ).
Yes , we have city deer here as well .



I know we've talked about turf before but is there a depth that these veins run ?
I take it it's been cut for years , do you just go deeper and I take it vegetation grows back on top unlike strip mining ?


----------



## MNGuns

Dropped and topped a half dozen nice red oak this afternoon...


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 674851
> Dang town deer know where their safe. He was falling asleep less than 50 yards from the main hwy.


When I looked at your pic Nate, I didn’t really see the deer, I was more picturing you lifting those concrete blocks for wood scrounge training.


----------



## Logger nate

cornfused said:


> Nate...we spent last week in Darby, Montana. Had a cabin in town and the fist evening a really nice whitetail buck wandered past about 20' from our front door!! Definitely a town deer, he actually stopped and looked booth ways before crossing back over hiway 93. Smack, dab, in the middle of town!!


Never been to Darby, sounds like a neat place. My cousin used to run an outfitting business on the Idaho side, Red River, Elk City area. Always wanted to drive that dirt road that goes from there to Darby, going to someday.
Lol, yeah you can always tell a town deer.


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> When I looked at your pic Nate, I didn’t really see the deer, I was more picturing you lifting those concrete blocks for wood scrounge training.


Lol! Yeah I wish, I don’t really do much heavy lifting. I know where a nice red fir is that’s over 4’ across that I found last fall hunting, lots of wood there but think I’ll wait till my son can help me with it, he’s the heavy lifter


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Lol! Yeah I wish, I don’t really do much heavy lifting. I know where a nice red fir is that’s over 4’ across that I found last fall hunting, lots of wood there but think I’ll wait till my son can help me with it, he’s the heavy lifterView attachment 674970


Dang, a real Sasquatch pic!


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Never been to Darby, sounds like a neat place. My cousin used to run an outfitting business on the Idaho side, Red River, Elk City area. Always wanted to drive that dirt road that goes from there to Darby, going to someday.
> Lol, yeah you can always tell a town deer.


If you do take the ride from Elk City to Darby take plenty of spare fuel etc. There's nothing between the 2. Haven't been on that road for a few years but it's not bad. Beautiful drive.


----------



## KiwiBro

This at the lights an hour ago. What is it? Me like.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> This at the lights an hour ago. What is it? Me like.


Variation of this car?






Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

It's the batmobile!


----------



## chipper1

In case anyone is looking to scrounge up a super split HD .
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/supersplit-hd-3-000.324491/#post-6669530


----------



## MustangMike

First pics 58/59 era T Bird, Phils pic 55/56 T Bird. 55-57 were two seaters and had 292/312 Y block motors.

The 58 was a 4 seat 2 door, and came with the 352 FE motor (which evolved into the 390/428/427). When I was 16 I found a 58 T Bird (Black) for sale for $500, and wanted to buy it bad, but my Dad would not allow it. Always regretted I was not able to get that car.

When I purchased my 70 Boss 302 Body for $800 (I put the 427 Ford Motor in it), anther guy was trying to sell me a 56 T Bird with the removable port hole roof for $900. The only reason I went with the Mustang instead of the T Bird was because it had a stick shift, and the tranny would bolt to the 427. The T Bird would have been much more work.

When I see that guy now and then (I went to HS with him), we still joke about the 56 T Bird for $900!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Be lots of those cars here this weekend. The golf course where my son works hosts the concours d’elegance car show. The cars can only be entered every 4 years. I wouldn’t mind to check it out but we are hosting the in laws 50th anniversary today. Besides I appreciate hotrods more than restorations. Slap a blower and an eibach kit on a fox body and I’m licking the window. Lol. 60’s- early 70’s cars as well but the price for those is getting insane.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Dang, a real Sasquatch pic!


Lol, my buddy Scott is the Sasquatch 

55” red fir, 15 blocks was 2 cords. Even he had to half/ quarter them to load. Not like your guys hard wood but still pretty heavy.


----------



## panolo

That's a big dog! Couple cords in the branches!


----------



## svk

Feeling a little grumpy. At the cabin and the weatherman predicted t-storms all day so I have no saws except for my gutless 4218. It’s overcast and breezy which would have made a great day for tree work. Guess I’ll work on caulking inside as that has to be done at some point and I have the supplies.


----------



## farmer steve

Can't beat it with spruce stick. Free wood DELIVERED!!!!!


----------



## svk

Daughters and I got 6 tubes of caulk applied. Another 6 or so and we should be done and ready for trim. 

One of those buggers had a crack and glooped about 1/4 cup of caulk out the side and onto the floor before I noticed. Wrapped it up with duck tape and finished the project.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Can't beat it with spruce stick. Free wood DELIVERED!!!!!
> View attachment 675096


All walnut?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> All walnut?


Yep.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> It's the batmobile!


In that case, wow, batman really let himself go.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> 58 was a 4 seat 2 door, and came with the 352 FE motor


thanks Mike. Not being around such cars I couldn't understand the exhaust note. It didn't sound like a 6 and I would never had picked it as a v8. I was hearing a four cylinder but that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@chipper1 Here’s the pic of the final haul from the locust. I did get the trailer in there to save a second trip with just the truck. Not as much as I thought but a good score. Should have taken a pic of the brush pile, man those things have a lot of branches.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> It's the batmobile!



It's a 59 or thereabouts production Thunderbird. Very cramped back seat. That one may have had some custom body work. Long ago and far away I rode the back seat of my brother's for 50 miles.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Lol, my buddy Scott is the Sasquatch View attachment 675074
> 
> 55” red fir, 15 blocks was 2 cords. Even he had to half/ quarter them to load. Not like your guys hard wood but still pretty heavy.



Green a lot of our "softwoods" weigh as much as hardwoods. My green willow almost equals green locust.


----------



## JustJeff

X2 on the willow. You may as well be lifting buckets of water! We get spoiled here chucking all that ash around. You sure can tell the difference when you get into a green elm or sugar maple.


----------



## svk

Took the polesaw to my lake trail this afternoon. The whole thing is lined with balsams and they tend to try and devour any open space. Took about and hour to trim 1/4 mile. My son can pitch the brush when he gets home from Pokémon hunting.


----------



## MNGuns

Tidy haul for the day....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Another thing on that locust tree “job.” Turns out 82 year old Bob has Alzheimer’s. So all day I had an audience and as soon as the saw shut off I listened to him tell me about growing up on a farm and his first job working for J.V. Hammond timber company running “Homalite” and “Mucala” saws. He was actually a pretty cool guy, his wife kept yelling at him to quit bothering me, told her he wasn’t bothering me and we’ld bs. I was there 4 1/2 hrs, probably could have been done in 2 but the stories were cool. 2 things from this, #1, she was so happy with me being Bob’s buddy she gave me $100 instead of the $50 I asked for. #2, we’re all getting older, someday if I get that old I hope somebody appreciates my stories about them “old Echo” saws.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Scrounged up 2 loads with the Tucson today.
Load #1, all Poplar.
Load #2, all Oak.

I ran the hell out of the 245 today. That thing just doesn't stop..... until it runs out of gas...... 1/2 way through the last cut of the day.  Typical.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> In PA it’s the M&Ms
> Methodists and Mennonite
> Call the United Methodists they will have a camp set up.
> 
> Big group in Chambersburg PA United Methodists


My church isn’t sending a group but gave the info to sign up with the group they coordinate thru, Operation Blessing. I’ll see if they contact me. One of the skilled catagories was “Chainsaw.”


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> My church isn’t sending a group but gave the info to sign up with the group they coordinate thru, Operation Blessing. I’ll see if they contact me. One of the skilled catagories was “Chainsaw.”


Kool
Lots of fun and work. 
Fuel 2 saws.....run them dry......drink water while fueling....repeat. 
Make sure you got folks to move the wood to the curb so fema can pick it up!!
Take a grinder if ya got one!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> Kool
> Lots of fun and work.
> Fuel 2 saws.....run them dry......drink water while fueling....repeat.
> Make sure you got folks to move the wood to the curb so fema can pick it up!!
> Take a grinder if ya got one!!!


Marijuana grinder?


----------



## Philbert

*N*ational *V*oluntary *O*rganizations *A*ctive in *D*isaster https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/national-members/

State listings for *VOAD* members: https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/stateterritory-members/

Some people are picky about people who show up with chainsaws and swear that they know what they are doing. Just sayin'

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> *N*ational *V*oluntary *O*rganizations *A*ctive in *D*isaster https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/national-members/
> 
> State listings for *VOAD* members: https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/stateterritory-members/
> 
> Some people are picky about people who show up with chainsaws and swear that they know what they are doing. Just sayin'
> 
> Philbert


Know where you’re coming from. When I used to instruct lethal force firearms classes, well, let’s just say the “rubber” gun section of the course let you know who was going to present “unique” circumstances.


----------



## dancan

Hey Philbert , it's time for me to upgrade one of my plastic skullbuckets . I was thinking of Husqvarna's Technical helmet , what do you think ?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Philbert said:


> *N*ational *V*oluntary *O*rganizations *A*ctive in *D*isaster https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/national-members/
> 
> State listings for *VOAD* members: https://www.nvoad.org/voad-members/stateterritory-members/
> 
> Some people are picky about people who show up with chainsaws and swear that they know what they are doing. Just sayin'
> 
> Philbert


Oh Yeah!!!!
I go with a friend I trust. 
Some Yahoo cuts a stem and doesn’t see the energy stored in it......not good.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> Marijuana grinder?


Couldn’t help......but couldn’t Hurt!!!
A LOT of crap in the bark to eat chains.
I just got a Diamond wheel for carbide chains.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> Couldn’t help......but couldn’t Hurt!!!
> A LOT of crap in the bark to eat chains.
> I just got a Diamond wheel for carbide chains.


Got ya now. Wasn’t sure what street you were on.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> Got ya now. Wasn’t sure what street you were on.


Both......


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Hey Philbert , it's time for me to upgrade one of my plastic skullbuckets . I was thinking of Husqvarna's Technical helmet , what do you think ?


Go with something that you like, that fits, that is comfortable, and that you will wear. Also go with a vendor where you will be able to get replacement parts (so that you don't have to replace the whole thing if you just need a suspension, or a face screen, etc.).

Most helmets meet minimal standards for top impact. Things like front brim, full brim, no brim, chin straps are a matter of preference. I like ear muffs and a face screen. Some 'Type II helmets provide better side impact protection (have a full styro shell inside), but they are larger, heavier, hotter and more expensive.

Again, go with something that you will wear! That beats anything that stays in your truck (mini van).

Philbert


----------



## svk

No pics because rain started just as we were finishing. 

My 13 yo was feeling lazy so I recruited my 11 and 7 year old to help pitch brush off the trail. Ran the 4218 to clean up some balsam blowdown and found one dead but solid 12” birch in the mess. Cut that up and hauled about half of it in on the wheelbarrow before the rain started. 

The saw is running a little better now. Wondering if the carb was gunked up when I got it and that’s why it was so doggy.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Lol, my buddy Scott is the Sasquatch View attachment 675074
> 
> 55” red fir, 15 blocks was 2 cords. Even he had to half/ quarter them to load. Not like your guys hard wood but still pretty heavy.


Heading for that picture.
Nate, Limb this thing out while I hold this .


panolo said:


> That's a big dog! Couple cords in the branches!


I was thinking there was a couple in the bark.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Scrounged up 2 loads with the Tucson today.
> Load #1, all Poplar.
> Load #2, all Oak.
> 
> I ran the hell out of the 245 today. That thing just doesn't stop..... until it runs out of gas...... 1/2 way through the last cut of the day.  Typical.


Still working on a date for the oak removal by the high school here. I rode by on the motorcycle today and they had the house demode so I would think the trees would be coming down soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stihl 041S said:


> Couldn’t help......but couldn’t Hurt!!!
> A LOT of crap in the bark to eat chains.
> I just got a Diamond wheel for carbide chains.


And getting a tiny wheel to sharpen those 1/4 micro on the 150 and pole saws.
Dern 1/8” file bends easy and hard to hold that tiny chain.
Grind it....


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 675113
> @chipper1 Here’s the pic of the final haul from the locust. I did get the trailer in there to save a second trip with just the truck. Not as much as I thought but a good score. Should have taken a pic of the brush pile, man those things have a lot of branches.


I thought it looked a lot bigger diameter in the pictures.
Those branches burn nice .


Dahmer said:


> Another thing on that locust tree “job.” Turns out 82 year old Bob has Alzheimer’s. So all day I had an audience and as soon as the saw shut off I listened to him tell me about growing up on a farm and his first job working for J.V. Hammond timber company running “Homalite” and “Mucala” saws. He was actually a pretty cool guy, his wife kept yelling at him to quit bothering me, told her he wasn’t bothering me and we’ld bs. I was there 4 1/2 hrs, probably could have been done in 2 but the stories were cool. 2 things from this, #1, she was so happy with me being Bob’s buddy she gave me $100 instead of the $50 I asked for. #2, we’re all getting older, someday if I get that old I hope somebody appreciates my stories about them “old Echo” saws.


That's great, made a friend and a little extra cash to boot.
That's awesome, sounds like there was an echo there lol.
I like listening to the older guys talk .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I like listening to the older guys talk



Well, OK then … Clint, you go first ...


----------



## James Miller

Stihl 041S said:


> And getting a tiny wheel to sharpen those 1/4 micro on the 150 and pole saws.
> Dern 1/8” file bends easy and hard to hold that tiny chain.
> Grind it....


Sounds like if it cant pull at least 3/8lp it should stay home in those conditions.


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> Sounds like if it cant pull at least 3/8lp it should stay home in those conditions.


Actually.......they are Very handy. 
Like my “Dam Saw” an Echo 280 top handle with an 8” bar. 
For cutting trees on the steep faces of dams. 
Any longer bar and you have no leverage. 
Or cut closer to the power head and stick the tip in the dirt. 
If you need more than an 8” bar you are way late on facing the dam. 
I usually wade in with a top handle and a 70 cc saw


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> 55/60 at night 70/80 days and sunny up here in the Great White North , it looks like it'll drop next Monday maybe .
> 
> Hey Cowboy , tendinitis in the left elbow for the last month and a bit , it sure sucks to hold a chainsaw by the end of the day but I still got that houselot done .
> Ice and naproxen not much relief .
> Other that not doing anything for a bit or an amputation , any suggestions ?
> I've been toughing it out so far so more pain at the end of the day just lets me know I'm alive , I just don't want to drop a beer if I grab it with the left hand lol



G'day! Turn my back on this thread and there's 10 pages to read through. Spent a coupla days down in Melbourne, watched my boys get up in the footy semi final. If we win next week we're into the grand final (think Superbowl with 100,000 people packed into the MCG). We haven't taken out a premiership since 1964 so things are getting exciting!

Re. the elbow, there's a couple of other things that can mimic tendonitis and you need to exclude those before you assume anything. Two questions, 1: Do you have any pain above the elbow, and, 2: can you straighten the elbow fully without pain? We can do this by PM.



Logger nate said:


> First fire of the seasonView attachment 674798



Always nice to get the first one lit. I normally do it before it is actually cold enough for the fire and then end up opening up the house to let the heat out. We had a front go through yesterday and it got down to freezing overnight and mebbe 50°F today so the fire is going today. Otherwise we are burning at either end of the day now.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dam....this place is like the “Fight Thread” .......


----------



## Cody

Dahmer said:


> Another thing on that locust tree “job.” Turns out 82 year old Bob has Alzheimer’s. So all day I had an audience and as soon as the saw shut off I listened to him tell me about growing up on a farm and his first job working for J.V. Hammond timber company running “Homalite” and “Mucala” saws. He was actually a pretty cool guy, his wife kept yelling at him to quit bothering me, told her he wasn’t bothering me and we’ld bs. I was there 4 1/2 hrs, probably could have been done in 2 but the stories were cool. 2 things from this, #1, she was so happy with me being Bob’s buddy she gave me $100 instead of the $50 I asked for. #2, we’re all getting older, someday if I get that old I hope somebody appreciates my stories about them “old Echo” saws.



I'm only 31 and I've always enjoyed listening to old timers tell their stories than kids my age ******** to me about how cool they are. It's a respect type thing, I'd rather have the respect of my elders than anyone my age. Same time though, I know some guys in their 20's more mature than some in their 50's.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Cody said:


> I'm only 31 and I've always enjoyed listening to old timers tell their stories than kids my age ******** to me about how cool they are. It's a respect type thing, I'd rather have the respect of my elders than anyone my age. Same time though, I know some guys in their 20's more mature than some in their 50's.


When I was a kid we used to visit an Old Folks home. 
One guy there used to build Steam Locomotives....
Interesting every time


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam....this place is like the “Fight Thread” .......


 Hey Rob!!!  This is the cool kids thread.  cars,guns,whiskey,maple syrup and some times firewood and chainsaws. Mini GTG here on the hill around the 2nd or 3rd saturday of Novembrrrrrr.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cody said:


> I know some guys in their 20's more mature than some in their 50's.


There's plenty of those. Go hang out in the ghetto. 50yr old adults that aren't smart enough to operate a toilet. I know. I have to fix the toilets when they they think a half a roll of tp will fit in a toilet. And if I dont get to it soon enough some other ghetto dummass will fit another half roll on top of that.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, OK then … Clint, you go first ...


I knew you knew how to reply to a post in line .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day! Turn my back on this thread and there's 10 pages to read through. Spent a coupla days down in Melbourne, watched my boys get up in the footy semi final. If we win next week we're into the grand final (think Superbowl with 100,000 people packed into the MCG). We haven't taken out a premiership since 1964 so things are getting exciting!
> 
> Re. the elbow, there's a couple of other things that can mimic tendonitis and you need to exclude those before you assume anything. Two questions, 1: Do you have any pain above the elbow, and, 2: can you straighten the elbow fully without pain? We can do this by PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to get the first one lit. I normally do it before it is actually cold enough for the fire and then end up opening up the house to let the heat out. We had a front go through yesterday and it got down to freezing overnight and mebbe 50°F today so the fire is going today. Otherwise we are burning at either end of the day now.


Please do it hear as we all run into these issues from time to time and would like to learn, well at least I do.

I usually still have the A/C window units in still when I light the fire the first time which let's some of the cooler air in, really helps in the shoulder season.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hey Rob!!!  This is the cool kids thread.  cars,guns,whiskey,maple syrup and some times firewood and chainsaws. Mini GTG here on the hill around the 2nd or 3rd saturday of Novembrrrrrr.


That sounds fun, you gonna have the 462 by then .


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Hey Rob!!!  This is the cool kids thread.  cars,guns,whiskey,maple syrup and some times firewood and chainsaws. Mini GTG here on the hill around the 2nd or 3rd saturday of Novembrrrrrr.


Is that around the time you expect to not need a boat to get to the two mulberries in the lower field .



chipper1 said:


> That sounds fun, you gonna have the 462 by then .


Why a 79xx Dolmar has the same specs and is cheaper.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Is that around the time you expect to not need a boat to get to the two mulberries in the lower field .
> 
> Why a 79xx Dolmar has the same specs and is cheaper.


I do have a kayak if necessary.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Is that around the time you expect to not need a boat to get to the two mulberries in the lower field .
> 
> Why a 79xx Dolmar has the same specs and is cheaper.


It's not as light regardless of the specs.
Besides he like those straight handlebars .


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam....this place is like the “Fight Thread” .......



Hey Unka Rob !!!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Sounds like if it cant pull at least 3/8lp it should stay home in those conditions.


My pole saw has a 3/8 LP. Had one little Jonsered with 1/4 and changed that to LP as well. You have to be a little lighter handed but it works great.


----------



## svk

3” of rain and light hail overnight. No damage except to my screen tent which is going in the garbage anyhow after the third hatch of mosquitoes finally goes away. 

Going to be 80 here today so I don’t know how much work I’ll get done. Better weather is on its way soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> Hey Rob!!!  This is the cool kids thread.  cars,guns,whiskey,maple syrup and some times firewood and chainsaws. Mini GTG here on the hill around the 2nd or 3rd saturday of Novembrrrrrr.


Remind me!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> Hey Unka Rob !!!


Don’t worry. 
I’ve said NOTHING about The Incident........


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Lol! Yeah I wish, I don’t really do much heavy lifting. I know where a nice red fir is that’s over 4’ across that I found last fall hunting, lots of wood there but think I’ll wait till my son can help me with it, he’s the heavy lifterView attachment 674970





Logger nate said:


> Lol, my buddy Scott is the Sasquatch View attachment 675074
> 
> 55” red fir, 15 blocks was 2 cords. Even he had to half/ quarter them to load. Not like your guys hard wood but still pretty heavy.



Every one needs a Donk !
I got's no Donk 

Hey Cowboy , tap the elbow in the right spot and wow ...
Some days no pain in flexing in and out , now it hurts but there are times where it sucks .
Don't move it , no pain .
Left handed beer drinking if done slowly doesn't hurt lol


----------



## dancan

But at least Samsquish is my friend lol


----------



## dancan

Here's a rehash of Samsquish pics .
The 80's and skeeters will be over soon , new pics will be coming for sure


----------



## muddstopper

Lastest scrounge. 


These trees where cut by clearing crews for the power company. 2 or 3 of those trees are close to 50-60ft long. White oak, red oak and a mystery tree I thought was a beech, but looking at it up close I aint sure. All firewood. I used my homemade skidding winch behind a tractor to get the trees out of the woods and onto the road and then just skidded them down the main hiway to my house. Broke the amsteel rope twice right in the middle of the road and on the last tree, I bent the safety hook rendering it useless. I have ordered a couple of tube type thimbles to install in the rope and hope that will prevent the hook from cutting the rope.

While I was getting the trees, I had to set halfway in the hyway with the tractor loader. I had a flagger directing traffic but I had one guy just about pizz me off. He stopped directly in front of the tractor blocking the road and almost in contact with the loader bucket. I started yelling at my flagger to tell him to get out of the way, I was winching off a steep bank and I wanted to pull up incase the tree took off down the bank and hit the tractor. He had me trapped in a bad spot because I had already winched the tree to the edge of the drop off and I really needed to move the tractor. After yelling some more for him to move he finally figured out I needed him to move and lurched ahead and then pulled off the side of the road getting out of the car. The worse went thru my mind but I pulled up and went back to winching as he walked up to the tractor. He started telling me about some trees the power company had cut across the road that was on his property, I told him I knew about them and was told I couldnt get them. On no he says. I want you to get them. They will just lay there until they rot and I was the only person he knew that could get them out. I guess he was referring to the winch. Of course, I will be glad to get the trees. I drove up his driveway yesterday to talk to him about the trees, just to make sure we where on the same page about me taking the wood, and on the side of his drive, just out of sight from the road, is a huge white oak that was cut down and left. I estimate probably 2 full cords of wood and I can drive right up to it. He wasnt home when I went to visit, but I am hopeing he wants that tree gone too. I also am willing to bet I break my winch rope again dragging that tree home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Great score.


----------



## svk

Bucked/pitched brush for a couple hours this afternoon. Both of my secondary driveways are now (finally) open except for the bucked rounds that are laid on the trail from the 5 trees that fell in the July storms. I’ll back the truck up to them and load them up tomorrow night.

4218 needed complete retune today but running better again. I really don’t get that saw but it’s running better than it has.


----------



## svk

I don’t think it hit 80 but was pretty warm. We also had extreme winds today. Wife and boys went to town and had three trees over the road that the older boys (ages 12 and 13) were able to tag team and drag out of the way.

That damn mosquitoes are STILL thick. I had to resort to the screen tent as soon as I got done cooking dinner.


----------



## JustJeff

That’s a great scrounge. I’m jealous, I haven’t cut, split or otherwise touched any wood practically all summer. It’s been such an ungodly hot year, I just haven’t had enough want to. That and I have a pretty good stash. Cooler days on the way and I predict a very colorful fall. Some trees are changing already


----------



## cantoo

Heat be damned this afternoon I split the last of the 32" rounds I had cut up already. My wife asked if anything needed to be done this week while I'm away. I told her I couldn't think of anything and then I showed her this picture. I really wish I didn't criticize the way she stacked the crates last year. I doubt that she is going to stack any wood especially after I told her I'm not going to no damn wedding next weekend, I've been trying to get out of it for months and she is finally listening. Looks like a bachelor weekend coming up for me. Those crates are 4'x4' and the splits are 32" long, it's a pretty fair jag of wood. If I was from Texas I would say maybe 100 loads in a pickup? Also delivered a small load of ash to a buddy because his supplier is way behind. 12' trailer and 13'-4" logs.


----------



## tdiguy

I didn't know this thread was here... Scrounging is where most of my wood comes from. Luckily, a buddy of mine has an excavating company. His dad just piled it up and burned it, saving the customers on equipment time. Thanks to him, and some of his customers, it will take me a few years to burn what i have gotten cut this summer!


----------



## farmer steve

tdiguy said:


> I didn't know this thread was here... Scrounging is where most of my wood comes from. Luckily, a buddy of mine has an excavating company. His dad just piled it up and burned it, saving the customers on equipment time. Thanks to him, and some of his customers, it will take me a few years to burn what i have gotten cut this summer!


glad you found us. just so you know!!!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

muddstopper said:


> Lastest scrounge. View attachment 675319
> 
> 
> These trees where cut by clearing crews for the power company. 2 or 3 of those trees are close to 50-60ft long. White oak, red oak and a mystery tree I thought was a beech, but looking at it up close I aint sure. All firewood. I used my homemade skidding winch behind a tractor to get the trees out of the woods and onto the road and then just skidded them down the main hiway to my house. Broke the amsteel rope twice right in the middle of the road and on the last tree, I bent the safety hook rendering it useless. I have ordered a couple of tube type thimbles to install in the rope and hope that will prevent the hook from cutting the rope.
> 
> While I was getting the trees, I had to set halfway in the hyway with the tractor loader. I had a flagger directing traffic but I had one guy just about pizz me off. He stopped directly in front of the tractor blocking the road and almost in contact with the loader bucket. I started yelling at my flagger to tell him to get out of the way, I was winching off a steep bank and I wanted to pull up incase the tree took off down the bank and hit the tractor. He had me trapped in a bad spot because I had already winched the tree to the edge of the drop off and I really needed to move the tractor. After yelling some more for him to move he finally figured out I needed him to move and lurched ahead and then pulled off the side of the road getting out of the car. The worse went thru my mind but I pulled up and went back to winching as he walked up to the tractor. He started telling me about some trees the power company had cut across the road that was on his property, I told him I knew about them and was told I couldnt get them. On no he says. I want you to get them. They will just lay there until they rot and I was the only person he knew that could get them out. I guess he was referring to the winch. Of course, I will be glad to get the trees. I drove up his driveway yesterday to talk to him about the trees, just to make sure we where on the same page about me taking the wood, and on the side of his drive, just out of sight from the road, is a huge white oak that was cut down and left. I estimate probably 2 full cords of wood and I can drive right up to it. He wasnt home when I went to visit, but I am hopeing he wants that tree gone too. I also am willing to bet I break my winch rope again dragging that tree home.



nice score there muddy, will it all be firewood? if so, would it not have been easier to drag to roadside then buck to something like 8' lengths to load a trailer or tractor bucket? i mean, do what works for you, i'm just trying to understand why you skidded so far when it sounds a bit tricky.


----------



## muddstopper

This wood was on the side of a main road. To buck and split there would have been out of the question, just to much traffic. I had to wait most of the summer to get the wood because I couldnt round up enough people to flag the traffic. It took about 15 min to make a turn, except when I broke the rope. I seldom buck wood on site since I usually scrounge trees that someone else is cutting down and they usually have equipment on site to load with. I will buck into 10ft logs and load on my dump trailer using a excavator or loader and haul home and dump. I can haul a lot of wood home and process later in the time it will take to buck, split and load and then unload one load and get home with it.. Plus skidding and hauling logs means I have to handle the wood a lot less. All the wood piled up behind those logs I skidded home in tree lenght and bucked when home. I just take the tractor and push the rounds into piles until I find time to split. Just and example of how I load and haul logs.


----------



## rarefish383

Went up to the hunting camp over the weekend, to mow my 7 acre field. Rained too hard to mow, so went to an auction instead. Brought this one home, Savage Model 1899H, Saddle Ring Carbine in 30-30. Made in 1912.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

rarefish383 said:


> Went up to the hunting camp over the weekend, to mow my 7 acre field. Rained too hard to mow, so went to an auction instead. Brought this one home, Savage Model 1899H, Saddle Ring Carbine in 30-30. Made in 1912.



Nice score.
Do some research on that before you start running modern factory ammo through that. The bolt on those locks at the rear. It's not nearly as strong as the more cloned/imitated Mauser bolt with the front locking lugs.


----------



## Stihl 041S

rarefish383 said:


> Went up to the hunting camp over the weekend, to mow my 7 acre field. Rained too hard to mow, so went to an auction instead. Brought this one home, Savage Model 1899H, Saddle Ring Carbine in 30-30. Made in 1912.


Very fine......Marbles sights?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Nice score.
> Do some research on that before you start running modern factory ammo through that. The bolt on those locks at the rear. It's not nearly as strong as the more cloned/imitated Mauser bolt with the front locking lugs.


The 30-30 isn’t loaded hot......
And the 99 is fine with pressure.... chambered in 308.........
They are slick rifles. 
You can use Pointy Bullets


----------



## al-k

Hot yesterday but got some splitting done.



took some time and put some new shoes 
on my truck. step son had to showoff 
his yota.


----------



## rarefish383

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Nice score.
> Do some research on that before you start running modern factory ammo through that. The bolt on those locks at the rear. It's not nearly as strong as the more cloned/imitated Mauser bolt with the front locking lugs.


Thanks Bobby. On the Savage 1899's the cut off point was serial number 90,000. After that they had special heat treating for smokeless powder, even though the first 303 Savage was designed as a smokeless round. Back in the day Savage would convert the 1899 bolt to the newer improved bolt for $5. This one is serial 122xxx so I'm good to go.


----------



## rarefish383

Stihl 041S said:


> The 30-30 isn’t loaded hot......
> And the 99 is fine with pressure.... chambered in 308.........
> They are slick rifles.
> You can use Pointy Bullets


They were chambered in 308,243, 284, 375 and 358, but you can't rechamber a pre 1 million rifle to the 308 class of cartridges. They did some factory grinding inside so they would fit in the magazine. Gotta go, the bacon is burning!


----------



## JustJeff

So guys uhh what the best two stroke oil to use? Lol


----------



## rarefish383

Stihl 041S said:


> Very fine......Marbles sights?


This one has upgraded special order Savage #21 rear and the Rocky Mountain Knife Blade front, which became standard in 1911. I have a couple with Marbles and Lyman tang peep sights.


----------



## Stihl 041S

rarefish383 said:


> They were chambered in 308,243, 284, 375 and 358, but you can't rechamber a pre 1 million rifle to the 308 class of cartridges. They did some factory grinding inside so they would fit in the magazine. Gotta go, the bacon is burning!


Thanks.
But I got NO problems with rear locking lugs.....bolts included.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> So guys uhh what the best two stroke oil to use? Lol


just depends if your running Stihls or Hooskies. Dolkitas and Echos...... Read the manual.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> just depends if your running Stihls or Hooskies. Dolkitas and Echos...... Read the manual.


Yep. If you put Red and black oil in an orange and white saw you have no idea what color you might get.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> just depends if your running Stihls or Hooskies. Dolkitas and Echos...... Read the manual.


I’m using square ground chain.... does that mater?


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> I’m using square ground chain.... does that mater?


No because i know what kind of saw you are running.  i need a souped up chain for the 241 before the GTG in TN. Can you help me out?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Stihl 041S said:


> I’m using square ground chain.... does that mater?


Only if the chain is over 30 caliber and the saw is loaded with 4895. Then it matters a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Only if the chain is over 30 caliber and the saw is loaded with 4895. Then it matters a lot.


Standard or magnum primer bulb?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Only if the chain is over 30 caliber and the saw is loaded with 4895. Then it matters a lot.


42 grs of 4895 with a 168(169?) Sierra MatchKing. 
308 heaven for accuracy 
13 3/4” LOP


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> No because i know what kind of saw you are running.  i need a souped up chain for the 241 before the GTG in TN. Can you help me out?


I’ll drive to NC and get my Silvey Square Grinder. 
And I’ll grind you one. 
Can I wait for the creeks to go down?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Standard or magnum primer bulb?


Standard. If you have a magnum primer bulb, you should be using PB Blaster.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Stihl 041S said:


> 42 grs of 4895 with a 168(169?) Sierra MatchKing.
> 308 heaven for accuracy
> 13 3/4” LOP


42.5gr of Varget under 168gr Barnes TTSX, 2.80" OAL= sub MOA tack driver


----------



## Stihl 041S

Bobby Kirbos said:


> 42.5gr of Varget under 168gr Barnes TTSX, 2.80" OAL= sub MOA tack driver


Thanks.
My recipe was from a gun writer in a pre 64 Old Man Hart built for him.....had it for a while.
5 shots groups. Five groups under 1/4 inch in a row. 
Sure wasn’t me. Lol
Said his finger was tired. Stock trigger.
28” 1 1/4” OD SS barrel.
Bob Bell could shoot


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> No because i know what kind of saw you are running.  i need a souped up chain for the 241 before the GTG in TN. Can you help me out?



I may have some files on the way if you got a worn out chain I can play with .


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> View attachment 675494
> I may have some files on the way if you got a worn out chain I can play with .


Don’t have pictures of your grinder yet!!!!!
Isn’t dinner over yet????


----------



## James Miller

What's a grinder?


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> What's a grinder?


Ack!!!!
Went by color of avatar.
Dam phone......lol
Never mind. 
Just buy a loop from Baileys......lol


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> What's a grinder?


A sub....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bear1998 said:


> A sub....


Or hero.


----------



## cantoo

Well fellas they say timing is everything. Guess I'm going to that lovely wedding this weekend and she says I'm going to have a good time or else. And tonight I stacked 4 crates by myself so I could reflect on what I did wrong. I should have bought that new 441 before I said there was no way in heck I was going to that wedding. Don't know how I slipped up like that but I'll remember for next time. Heading north to Gravenhurst tomorrow morning then downtown Toronto on Wednesday then back up to Gravenhurst on Thursday, Friday is an office day and then on Saturday off to London for that lovely wedding. I can't wait. At least we're not staying overnight so I can get some wood done on Sunday. I gotta learn to pick my battles better. The next weekend is our yearly buddy and brothers in law bike trip, I haven't made it the last 2 years. She says I'm going but I'm the Boss I'll do whatever the heck I want. At least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos




----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Shortly after we started dating, I told my now wife, if she ever asked "do these pants make me look fat?", the answer will ALWAYS be yes. There is no good way to answer that one.


Take too long to answer, fat.
Answer "no", you're lying.
Answer "yes", you're too stupid to reproduce anyway unless you've laid down the ground rules before hand.

14 years later (2.5 dating, 11.5 married), the answer is still yes, and we've never had a fight about how her clothes make her look.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Shortly after we started dating, I told my now wife, if she ever asked "do these pants make me look fat?", the answer will ALWAYS be yes. There is no good way to answer that one.
> 
> 
> Take too long to answer, fat.
> Answer "no", you're lying.
> Answer "yes", you're too stupid to reproduce anyway unless you've laid down the ground rules before hand.
> 
> 13 years later (1.5 dating, 11.5 married), the answer is still yes, and we've never had a fight about how her clothes make her look.


I heard a guy tell this joke on himself. He asked his wife if his suit made him look fat. She said “no Raj, your fat makes you look fat!”


----------



## svk

Well had planned to haul rounds home from the secondary driveways tonight but we stopped to see my sister in law’s kittens which turned into dinner which turned into coffee and conversation so we just got home. Nice cool night, I hope to sleep well. Last night it was 75 degrees at 11 pm and 45 degrees at 6 am. Major cool down, which I’m not complaining about!


----------



## MustangMike

Dr Al Hybrid in Sugar Maple, still of 1st half of 1st tank of fuel … I'm impressed!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Well had planned to haul rounds home from the secondary driveways tonight but we stopped to see my sister in law’s kittens which turned into dinner



How did the kittens taste???


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> How did the kittens taste???


Just the same as at the all you can eat buffet, just like chicken.


----------



## svk

Lol you guys. 

Dinner was steak and chicken. There are no low budget Chinese restaurants around so the cats are safe.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> 42.5gr of Varget under 168gr Barnes TTSX, 2.80" OAL= sub MOA tack driver


You guys and your silly little 308's. 

88gr of H-1000 under 300gr Bergers. It dings. From a LONG way away.


----------



## Stihl 041S

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys and your silly little 308's.
> 
> 88gr of H-1000 under 300gr Bergers. It dings. From a LONG way away.


When a great old school gun writer who won a hat from Elmer Keith in a poker game offers you a Pre 64 custom stocked 308 hand built for him by one of the great barrel makers ........topped by a 12-30 B&L that was the second most expensive scope sold when it was new........ya learn to love the 308. I don’t hunt it.
And I’m just lazy enough to get close ...........lol




What are you shooting??
Rigby?
Or should I say Lapua ?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> When a great old school gun writer who won a hat from Elmer Keith in a poker game offers you a Pre 64 custom stocked 308 hand built for him by one of the great barrel makers ........topped by a 12-30 B&L that was the second most expensive scope sold when it was new........ya learn to love the 308. I don’t hunt it.
> And I’m just lazy enough to get close ...........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you shooting??
> Rigby?
> Or should I say Lapua ?


Pretty good. Not a lot of people know the .338 LM started out being wildcatted from the .416 Rigby.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> Pretty good. Not a lot of people know the .338 LM started out being wildcatted from the .416 Rigby.


Had some great mentors. 
And the big Weatherby......though Roy did not develop the 460W
Heck....you’re from PA.....you ever read PA Game News


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Had my picture in it with my first buck in 1968.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> Had my picture in it with my first buck in 1968.


Then you know the editor was Bob Bell
He was the scope guy at Gun Digest before that. 
Lived in Mechanicsburg......at his daughters now.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Dinner was steak and chicken.


Told you it tasted like chicken.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys and your silly little 308's.
> 
> 88gr of H-1000 under 300gr Bergers. It dings. From a LONG way away.


I work with a retired marine who shoots long range competition on a regular basis. He shoots 6.5 because in his opinion the big rounds are a waist of powder if your only putting holes in paper or ringing gongs. A 338 would be fun but the 30-06, 308, 300 win mag are cheaper and more practical for any civilian application.


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> I work with a retired marine who shoots long range competition on a regular basis. He shoots 6.5 because in his opinion the big rounds are a waist of powder if your only putting holes in paper or ringing gongs. A 338 would be fun but the 30-06, 308, 300 win mag are cheaper and more practical for any civilian application.


Oh practically be dammed.......I got a 375 H&H for woodchucks.......they can be tough.


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh practically be dammed.......I got a 375 H&H for woodchucks.......they can be tough.


i like to stalk them bastiges and whack em with 00 buck.


----------



## James Miller

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh practically be dammed.......I got a 375 H&H for woodchucks.......they can be tough.


W.D.M Bell took 800 elephants with the 275 Rigby. So why not 375 for whistle pigs.


----------



## JustJeff

Kinda like using a 660 for a limbing saw eh?


----------



## bear1998

Don t know if any you guys ever heard of Frank
Buck (Bring em back alive Buck) . He was a big game hunter n was hired to bring different specimens back to the US for zoos n such in the early 1900s.
He is my 3rd cousin.....my moms 2nd cousin....her maiden name was Buck.
My mom left me one of his Double barreled rifle...(her dad gave it to her). Its .505 Gibbs.....I don't have a safe anymore so I keep it in a safe place....I'll get some pics sometime here...


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Don t know if any you guys ever heard of Frank
> Buck (Bring em back alive Buck) . He was a big game hunter n was hired to bring different specimens back to the US for zoos n such in the early 1900s.
> He is my 3rd cousin.....my moms 2nd cousin....her maiden name was Buck.
> My mom left me one of his Double barreled rifle...(her dad gave it to her). Its .505 Gibbs.....I don't have a safe anymore so I keep it in a safe place....I'll get some pics sometime here...


We've talked guns face to face and you never mentioned a double rifle. I thought we were friends .


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> We've talked guns face to face and you never mentioned a double rifle. I thought we were friends .


Can't tell you everything at once....then there isn't nothing to talk about later....


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I work with a retired marine who shoots long range competition on a regular basis. He shoots 6.5 because in his opinion the big rounds are a waist of powder if your only putting holes in paper or ringing gongs. A 338 would be fun but the 30-06, 308, 300 win mag are cheaper and more practical for any civilian application.


I did alot of research on rechambering my 243 to 260Rem because the 6.5's ARE badass, but they aren't shooting 1,600yds in sniper competitions.


----------



## svk

Well I think this tree needs to come down. It keeps leaning further over and the carpenter ants were in it all summer. You can see on the right side where it’s been weeping sap for quite some time.


----------



## MustangMike

I have to agree with Jim. While I really like to play with odd ball calibers, like my 348 Winchester and 220 Swift, my current hunting rifle is a hot loaded 06, and I have taken the vast majority of my deer with a slightly down loaded 300 Win Mag. So, I guess I kinda gravitate to a 30 cal at about 300 H+H velocities.

That said, the 308 makes an excellent all around hunting cartridge.

For practical purposes, the 30 cal cartridges are just real hard to beat. They hit hard, are VG in heavy brush (with the right bullets, and I've had problems with 270 in brush), and shoot flat enough for open field shots.


----------



## Griff93

Anybody near Huntsville, al need some wood? Send me a pm if you want free logs. Lots of maple and poplar. I have a tree service so we generate a good bit of wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Griff93 said:


> Anybody near Huntsville, al need some wood? Send me a pm if you want free logs. Lots of maple and poplar. I have a tree service so we generate a good bit of wood.


Is western PA close enough?


----------



## rarefish383

bear1998 said:


> Don t know if any you guys ever heard of Frank
> Buck (Bring em back alive Buck) . He was a big game hunter n was hired to bring different specimens back to the US for zoos n such in the early 1900s.
> He is my 3rd cousin.....my moms 2nd cousin....her maiden name was Buck.
> My mom left me one of his Double barreled rifle...(her dad gave it to her). Its .505 Gibbs.....I don't have a safe anymore so I keep it in a safe place....I'll get some pics sometime here...


I've been on a mission for 30 years to find Frank Bucks Savage 99, he's carrying it in most of his movies. I'd at least like to find out what year, model, and caliber it is.


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> W.D.M Bell took 800 elephants with the 275 Rigby. So why not 375 for whistle pigs.


 275 Rigby AFTER he couldn’t get his favorite round. 
6.5x54mm MS.......I just got an action to work on. It has to be butterknifed and stoned........long way off. 
Bells Estate cane still be visited and stayed at.


----------



## Stihl 041S

MustangMike said:


> I have to agree with Jim. While I really like to play with odd ball calibers, like my 348 Winchester and 220 Swift, my current hunting rifle is a hot loaded 06, and I have taken the vast majority of my deer with a slightly down loaded 300 Win Mag. So, I guess I kinda gravitate to a 30 cal at about 300 H+H velocities.
> 
> That said, the 308 makes an excellent all around hunting cartridge.
> 
> For practical purposes, the 30 cal cartridges are just real hard to beat. They hit hard, are VG in heavy brush (with the right bullets, and I've had problems with 270 in brush), and shoot flat enough for open field shots.


Lol
I’ve never had “the latest rifle”
Never had a bolt gun for years. All single shot. 
First was when I became 2nd owner to a Model 54.
Like you Mike....a Model 71.......a special one.


----------



## Stihl 041S

bear1998 said:


> Don t know if any you guys ever heard of Frank
> Buck (Bring em back alive Buck) . He was a big game hunter n was hired to bring different specimens back to the US for zoos n such in the early 1900s.
> He is my 3rd cousin.....my moms 2nd cousin....her maiden name was Buck.
> My mom left me one of his Double barreled rifle...(her dad gave it to her). Its .505 Gibbs.....I don't have a safe anymore so I keep it in a safe place....I'll get some pics sometime here...


FRANK BUCK!!!! 
Wow..... 505 is a HORSE!!!!!
Never saw one in a double. Very cool


----------



## Stihl 041S

JustJeff said:


> Kinda like using a 660 for a limbing saw eh?


Naaaaaaa......... more like a One Saw Plan. 
It’s like a big 30-06. Same trajectory.......
And it fits in a Ruger 10-22 gun case I like!!!!
I like full stock rifles.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> i like to stalk them bastiges and whack em with 00 buck.


I really hate the basterds!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Answered the phone today and heard, “A couple small trees came down on the back pasture fence. You can have the wood if you want it”. Place is 200 yards up the road, no brainer. @James Miller, thanks for the info on the 3/8 lp conversion on the 490. Didn’t run it much but it sure cut nice. Not a huge amount of wood but that close to home is nice.


----------



## rarefish383

Stihl 041S said:


> 275 Rigby AFTER he couldn’t get his favorite round.
> 6.5x54mm MS.......I just got an action to work on. It has to be butterknifed and stoned........long way off.
> Bells Estate cane still be visited and stayed at.


The sale that I got the Savage at had a beautiful M-S. It was on my want list, but it sold before the Savage and I couldn't take the chance of coming up short on the SRC. It sold for $850, it was butter knifed, one slick little rifle.


----------



## Stihl 041S

rarefish383 said:


> The sale that I got the Savage at had a beautiful M-S. It was on my want list, but it sold before the Savage and I couldn't take the chance of coming up short on the SRC. It sold for $850, it was butter knifed, one slick little rifle.


Dam........those kill ya. 
I like a gun to carry......easy. 
Just got MS sling loops for my 20” carbine.


----------



## rarefish383

They also had an engraved W.J. Jeffry's Rook Rifle in 25 caliber. I wanted it bad, but same deal, it came up first and I was sitting tight.


----------



## Stihl 041S

rarefish383 said:


> They also had an engraved W.J. Jeffry's Rook Rifle in 25 caliber. I wanted it bad, but same deal, it came up first and I was sitting tight.


Where was this auction??
A regular thing?
Love Rook rifles


----------



## rarefish383

Edinburgh VA. He has two coming up with more Savages in them. He seems to have a pretty good client base with nice collections. I think the one in two weeks has a Savage 1899C in 38-55. The C is half round/half octagonal with 26" barrel. The early Savages in Winchester calibers bring a pretty good premium. That's why I went after the SRC in 30-30 last weekend. I still need a 38-55 and a 32-40. I was at a sale in Punxsutawney and bid one up to $1800 and let it go. It was an 1899A, 26" round barrel. Still kicking myself, haven't seen one since.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Answered the phone today and heard, “A couple small trees came down on the back pasture fence. You can have the wood if you want it”. Place is 200 yards up the road, no brainer. @James Miller, thanks for the info on the 3/8 lp conversion on the 490. Didn’t run it much but it sure cut nice. Not a huge amount of wood but that close to home is nice.


Is that an 18? I know with the 16 on mine it was a very flickable saw. Also rather light at 13.7 pounds on my scale ready to run.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Yep, 18”. I can now run same chains on the 400 and 490.


----------



## MustangMike

Stihl 041S said:


> Like you Mike....a Model 71.......a special one.



Mine is special too, in addition I took my first 3 deer with it. But then my eyes did not remain as strong, and I felt it was safer to go with a scoped gun. Just wish mine had a peep, it does not, and my gun guy refuses to install one for me (says it is too nice).

Mine is a Deluxe model, with engraving (none came with factory engraving, but I've been told that mine is "period correct" and was done by someone very skilled). I should have written down who it was, but I did not. I paid $320 for it (was on consignment). Was offered $1,000 for it two years later by a very tight fisted gun dealer who was apoplectic that I hunted with it.

Shoots my hand loads very well, even though the trigger is a bit on the tough side, and the open sights are course, I have managed 2" 5 shot groups at 100 yds a few times.


----------



## svk

Well I wanted to get two loads hauled in tonight but got home late and only managed one as darkness arrived. At least my first secondary driveway is now open. Will be home earlier tomorrow so will definitely get the rest hauled if it’s not raining.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Well I wanted to get two loads hauled in tonight but got home late and only managed one as darkness arrived. At least my first secondary driveway is now open. Will be home earlier tomorrow so will definitely get the rest hauled if it’s not raining.
> 
> View attachment 675685


Did you forget your booster seat?


----------



## KiwiBro

Received this bowl today, all the way from The Yukon as an unsolicited and wonderful gift from a chainsaw enthusiast. Must be some good buggers up there. Lovely. Going straight to the pool room (when I build one).


----------



## Stihl 041S

MustangMike said:


> Mine is special too, in addition I took my first 3 deer with it. But then my eyes did not remain as strong, and I felt it was safer to go with a scoped gun. Just wish mine had a peep, it does not, and my gun guy refuses to install one for me (says it is too nice).
> 
> Mine is a Deluxe model, with engraving (none came with factory engraving, but I've been told that mine is "period correct" and was done by someone very skilled). I should have written down who it was, but I did not. I paid $320 for it (was on consignment). Was offered $1,000 for it two years later by a very tight fisted gun dealer who was apoplectic that I hunted with it.
> 
> Shoots my hand loads very well, even though the trigger is a bit on the tough side, and the open sights are course, I have managed 2" 5 shot groups at 100 yds a few times.


I’d been watching mine for 50 years.
A friend got it for high school graduation in 1942.
He got to shoot it four years later.
The Greatest Generation.
Plane Jane Model.
Saw it in magazines and books for years.
It is the short barreled.....and been hunted.
It has the Stith(spl?) mount with the proper 4x Alaskan.
And a peep......get a peep. Lol
I already know who it will go to.......

Love to see that 71 some time.


----------



## Stihl 041S

rarefish383 said:


> Edinburgh VA. He has two coming up with more Savages in them. He seems to have a pretty good client base with nice collections. I think the one in two weeks has a Savage 1899C in 38-55. The C is half round/half octagonal with 26" barrel. The early Savages in Winchester calibers bring a pretty good premium. That's why I went after the SRC in 30-30 last weekend. I still need a 38-55 and a 32-40. I was at a sale in Punxsutawney and bid one up to $1800 and let it go. It was an 1899A, 26" round barrel. Still kicking myself, haven't seen one since.


Went in to Redding Hardware in Gettysburg one time with a buddy and the had a BUNCH of 99s and he looked at them all. 
Suddenly his stance turned and took one look and bought one of the many. He was the buyer for Bass Pro Fine Gun Room for years. 
I love to stump him.....just doesn’t happen very much. Lol


----------



## JustJeff

Since we are off topic anyway, Jeff’s garage got a new toy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Nice.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

I haven't been around here very much but I have been out and about a bit. I went back to the last scrounge spot and had another go at the same log - prolly red box. Right nearby there is a big old grey box that forked not far up and one fork broke off, some time ago by the look of it. Someone has already cleaned up the smaller end of it and left the rest. It is a little buried and not easy to get without cutting dirt so there's more time and effort to get it cleanly so it can wait.




Grey box is one of the best Aussie firewood species with a 12% MC density of 1120kg/m which is a whole another level from most wood. I have plans for that log, mega BTUs .

So I went back to the previous log I had a crack at last week. The bits I left behind were still there. 




Sliced off a few more big wheels. Doesn't take many of these to fill my little trailer.




The termite dirt in the middle doesn't do much for the chain sharpness but it does make these big rounds easier to split.




Not sure why I took this pic but might as well include it. Maybe I was having a breather.







There's still some left in this log, might make another couple of trips to get the rest of this log and the grey box.


----------



## LondonNeil

Specific density of 1.12, holy moly! We dig (or rather used to dig) that out the ground, here it's called anthracite.

Very conservative trailer loading there cowboy, been having trouble with the highway patrol?


----------



## JustJeff

That’s what called an ickle trailer. Perhaps an upgrade is in order?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Then it would be too heavy to pull with an ickle car.


----------



## LondonNeil

A dually to tow, and a multi axle trailer, would give more reasons to visit the tyre shop.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Specific density of 1.12, holy moly! We dig (or rather used to dig) that out the ground, here it's called anthracite.
> 
> Very conservative trailer loading there cowboy, been having trouble with the highway patrol?



I'm working on the theory that if they see it well secured they won't pull me over and look too closely at other things like why I'm towing 1200kgs on trailer tyres rated for 900kg with a car rated for towing for 750kg. Also, getting back out onto the main road is tricky with some deep ruts from water flow on the dirt road so you need to really pick your way, while still maintaining some momentum going up the hills. 

Grey box green is 1170kg/m so there's not much water in it (blue gum is 1100kg/m green but 900kg/m dry). This wood from yesterday is 1050kg/m dry so it's still up there. 



JustJeff said:


> That’s what called an ickle trailer. Perhaps an upgrade is in order?



I'm hoping to get prolly a dual axle cage dump trailer in the next 18 months or so, but...



woodchip rookie said:


> Then it would be too heavy to pull with an ickle car.



The Suby won't pull it. Well it prolly could if empty. So we'll need a decent ute but we also have some serious house surgery soon so that'll come first.


----------



## LondonNeil

sweet! I like your style cowboy!


----------



## LondonNeil

On a change of subject....well this thread does meander....if i were to ask advice on de razors here would anyone answer? getting fed up of paying for mach 3 blades and considering joining the army going old skool.... need advice on picking a razor and blades.


----------



## muddstopper

Razors? Why not. I use Bic silkysmooth womans disposable. I tried some of the expensive 3blade stuff and was always running out. The wife buys the Silky Smooth by the 12 pack and always has plenty, so,,,,,,,,


----------



## rarefish383

My son and I got a subscription to "Harry's Razor" for Christmas. We both like them a lot. My beard is like wire dry. I used to soak my face in hot towels, like the old movies, then switched to shaving in a hot shower. Still use Harry's in the shower, but if I'm in a hurry, I just splash some hot water on the face and shave. No ripping and pulling, they work well. Don't know if you can get them over there. Try a search and see what you get. It's all mail order.


----------



## James Miller

Always wanted to try one of these. 
The wife and I get are stuff from dollar shave club. Works fine for us. But i dont shave but once a month cause i hate shaving.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I've seen the Harrys, dollar shave club and such. not keen on the subscription idea and being told how much to spend a month, and forced to buy shave gels etc. Wouldn't rule it out though, but more tempted to go old skool on a de safety razor and old fashioned super sharp razor blades. I guesstimate it would take a year to pay for the initial outlay on a quality razor through the saving on blades. the quality shave and lack of irritation would be good if true. I currently, and for the last 15 years or more, have used gillette mach 3, shaving monday to friday I guess i get 2-3 weeks from a cartridge (it feels blunt for the last week), and they cost £2.50 a pop buying in 8 packs.

thinking of this sort of thing


----------



## Multifaceted

LondonNeil said:


> On a change of subject....well this thread does meander....if i were to ask advice on de razors here would anyone answer? getting fed up of paying for mach 3 blades and considering joining the army going old skool.... need advice on picking a razor and blades.



Brother, I've been using the disposable Gillette Pivot Plus razors for years without issue, and shave dry without cream. The wetter your face is the better. I've been sporting either a chin strap or goatee for a while now, but when I used to shave clean it was always done in the shower, hot and wet. Don't be afraid, you know your own face!

I get one maybe two uses out of each razor and a 10 pack lasts me a month, which costs about 8-9 USD.


----------



## Philbert

*1,700 PAGES!! *

Woot! Woot! Woot!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> The Suby won't pull it. Well it prolly could if empty. So we'll need a decent ute but we also have some serious house surgery soon so that'll come first.


I have just the monster for you. $5,000USD for the truck and $10,000USD to ship it to deadly spider land.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You could always do what Michael Schumacher the F1 driver did and get laser hair removal treatment so he never had to shave again.
Or do a search for a ceramic razor option and tell us how you go.


----------



## Philbert

Oregon's John Dilworth and Jeff Spencer are just a few team members who have been on the ground in Wilmington, NC helping residents and local law enforcement clean up what was left by Hurricane Florence. The Oregon Disaster Relief Trailer is currently located at Port City Community Church in Wilmington and can assist with free chainsaw sharpening and debris clean up. If you, or someone you know, currently live in the Wilmington area and need help, please share this post as a resource. Our team is working to help as many people as possible. Photos by Sasha Wooddell, story and video by WWAY TV 
https://www.wwaytv3.com/…/two-men-travel-hundreds-of-miles…/




Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

Wow that's really cool, that looks like Philbert paradise.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Yes I've seen the Harrys, dollar shave club and such. not keen on the subscription idea and being told how much to spend a month, and forced to buy shave gels etc. Wouldn't rule it out though, but more tempted to go old skool on a de safety razor and old fashioned super sharp razor blades. I guesstimate it would take a year to pay for the initial outlay on a quality razor through the saving on blades. the quality shave and lack of irritation would be good if true. I currently, and for the last 15 years or more, have used gillette mach 3, shaving monday to friday I guess i get 2-3 weeks from a cartridge (it feels blunt for the last week), and they cost £2.50 a pop buying in 8 packs.
> 
> thinking of this sort of thing
> 
> 
> View attachment 675824


My son orders the Harry's stuff, no forced purchase. But, if you want to go old school with a "Safety Razor", I have a box full of nice ones, you would just have to buy your blade of choice. I actually found one in the hunting trailer last weekend, must have been my Dad's. I never shave while hunting.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

James Miller said:


> But i dont shave but once a month cause i hate shaving.


Mirrors scare me... and now I tuck it in when firing up a saw and doing firewood.


----------



## svk

I got three partial loads hauled in from the secondary driveways. Just as I was about done I used the truck to pull down a large widow maker branch that was wedged in a tree and hanging over the road. Spun the tires and proceeded to get myself really stuck. Passenger side front tire was deep and the ground was just below the rocker panel. Wife had to pull me out with the Yukon and we barely got it out.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I have just the monster for you. $5,000USD for the truck and $10,000USD to ship it to deadly spider land.


5k for the truck? Is it broken?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I have just the monster for you. $5,000USD for the truck and $10,000USD to ship it to deadly spider land.


My buddy has a real truck for sale. Shipping may be a tad high. Awesome winch, dog not included.


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> I have just the monster for you. $5,000USD for the truck and $10,000USD to ship it to deadly spider land.



That would sure pull several ickle trailers sticky taped together. I had a look at the process for importing and registering a LHD vehicle and it's not pretty. How many miles?



Philbert said:


> Oregon's John Dilworth and Jeff Spencer are just a few team members who have been on the ground in Wilmington, NC helping residents and local law enforcement clean up what was left by Hurricane Florence. The Oregon Disaster Relief Trailer is currently located at Port City Community Church in Wilmington and can assist with free chainsaw sharpening and debris clean up. If you, or someone you know, currently live in the Wilmington area and need help, please share this post as a resource. Our team is working to help as many people as possible. Photos by Sasha Wooddell, story and video by WWAY TV
> https://www.wwaytv3.com/…/two-men-travel-hundreds-of-miles…/
> 
> View attachment 675839
> 
> 
> Philbert



Did you check to make sure they were using the grinders correctly? Good on you blokes for doing this. Of course, we'll need some more pics.

Hey @dancan ! I didn't forget you and your elbow. I'm not certain we have excluded the elbow joint as opposed to the common extensor origin at the lateral epicondyle but we can try something for the tendon and if that doesn't work we can revisit the joint. So, the lateral epicondyle is the pointy bit on the outside of the elbow that you hit as you walk through a doorway sometimes. The muscles that bend the wrist and fingers backwards (that movement is called extension) have a common tendon that attaches to this point which is just above the elbow joint. So these muscles cross both the elbow and the wrist joints. This is an important point for the exercise I'm going to suggest. 

Now, tendon complaints, once they are past the initial inflammatory response of a few days up to a couple of weeks, respond best to what are called eccentric exercises. With muscle contractions, concentric is where the muscle is working and shortening - so in the case of your biceps, bending the elbow would be the result of a concentric bicep contraction. Isometric is where the muscle is working but not shortening or lengthening - think flexing in front of the mirror. Eccentric contractions are where the muscle is lengthening under load - a lowering contraction like when you are putting something down. Eccentric exercises work best for tendonitis. Now, these extensor muscles pass in front of the axis of rotation of the elbow so they help to bend the elbow when they contract, as well as bend the wrist back. When you make a fist, you will see the wrist bend backwards (which helps to keep the flexor muscles on the other side of the forearm at the optimum length for gripping). So the extensor muscles will be working when you make a fist and if you then straighten the elbow, they will be forced to lengthen under load - ie. the eccentric contraction. It will probably hurt a bit. Now, how hard you clench the fist will determine how much it hurts and we are wanting to produce about 2/10 pain where 0/10 is no pain and 10/10 pain is getting kicked in the scones by Jackie Chan wearing steelcaps. 

Keep in mind that tendon rehab is a process of adaptation so it won't happen instantaneously. You will also benefit from going a bit easy on the elbow doing other things. In particular, lifting stuff with the palm facing down is asking for it as it will load up the tendon significantly, lifting palm up is likely to be ok.

In summary:
1. Clench fist as hard or gently as it takes to produce 2/10 pain
2. Smoothly straighten elbow from about 60 degrees to absolutely full extent. Remember, 2/10 pain
3. Do 10 times. Nice and smooth, no need to hold it at the end, should take about 20 secs to do the set
4. Do that 3-4 times per day.

Hopefully you will find that as days pass, you will need to clench the fist harder to produce the 2/10 pain. That means the tendon is strengthening up. If not much happens then it may mean that the joint is the problem and will need to address that. 

Any questions?


----------



## KiwiBro

FWIW, I say stick with the suby and existing trailer, Cowboy. It's a slippery slope that gets imperceptibly steeper so it's best to not disturb the fragile balance of things. If you don't take my advice however, could we please have pictures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I agree with Kiwibro, if your scrounge supply is nearby a small trailer is fine IMHO.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> FWIW, I say stick with the suby and existing trailer, Cowboy. It's a slippery slope that gets imperceptibly steeper so it's best to not disturb the fragile balance of things. If you don't take my advice however, could we please have pictures? Thanks in advance.



I'd say that if I upgraded to an F350, the slippery slope would be rather more than imperceptible, more a vertical drop into awesomeness that may result in the extinction of a number of native tree species. It's worth considering.


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree with kiwibro. best bang (burn?) for the buck must be a lone 50ish cc saw and 15-18ish inch bar, loading your current vehicle perhaps with a small trailer ad you have now, and hand splitting. the big toys cost silly amount for the home heating guy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> 5k for the truck? Is it broken?


Not really. Its in the shop getting transmission cooler lines replaced right now but nothing major. I have it listed for $8K but I was throwing in the scroungers discount.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> That would sure pull several ickle trailers sticky taped together. I had a look at the process for importing and registering a LHD vehicle and it's not pretty. How many miles?


156,000. 2001 F-350 4x4 8ft bed. Brand new tires. $1,350USD worth of rubber.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I agree with kiwibro. best bang (burn?) for the buck must be a lone 50ish cc saw and 15-18ish inch bar, loading your current vehicle perhaps with a small trailer ad you have now, and hand splitting. the big toys cost silly amount for the home heating guy.



That's loser talk! Clearly, every scrounger needs a 90cc saw, plus a 70cc saw, plus a 45cc saw that has been monkeyed with. Plus a big trailer and ute. Etcetera. 

This grey, yellow and red box that I'm scrounging in this area is 70km one way to get. Seems a long way for 1/3 cord per trip. But it has way superior BTUs from the sinking-in-water-when-dry perspective. In our house we have a beautiful open fireplace that smokes to buggery and is completely impractical. I am planning to put an insert into it that will heat the existing (gas-fired) hydronic system to heat the house and kids rooms overnight so the super-high BTU wood will be used for that next year. Right now, a decent ute with a 2+ cube trailer would be ideal for this. Woodchip's F350 would struggle to get out due to its length plus the fact that I have to pull my 7 x 4.5 ft trailer around by hand to reverse back to this wood. Don't think I can drag a dual axle trailer sideways. 

Maybe I'll look at a Ford Ranga to pull the new trailer when I get it. Cowgirl's face says no. I'll have to come up with some way to make it worth her while. I dunno. Any ideas?


----------



## panolo

Another monkey saw? Woman love gifts!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Not really. Its in the shop getting transmission cooler lines replaced right now but nothing major. I have it listed for $8K but I was throwing in the scroungers discount.


At 8k it probably would have sold before the end of the first day you had it listed around here.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> That's loser talk! Clearly, every scrounger needs a 90cc saw, plus a 70cc saw, plus a 45cc saw that has been monkeyed with. Plus a big trailer and ute. Etcetera.
> 
> This grey, yellow and red box that I'm scrounging in this area is 70km one way to get. Seems a long way for 1/3 cord per trip. But it has way superior BTUs from the sinking-in-water-when-dry perspective. In our house we have a beautiful open fireplace that smokes to buggery and is completely impractical. I am planning to put an insert into it that will heat the existing (gas-fired) hydronic system to heat the house and kids rooms overnight so the super-high BTU wood will be used for that next year. Right now, a decent ute with a 2+ cube trailer would be ideal for this. Woodchip's F350 would struggle to get out due to its length plus the fact that I have to pull my 7 x 4.5 ft trailer around by hand to reverse back to this wood. Don't think I can drag a dual axle trailer sideways.
> 
> Maybe I'll look at a Ford Ranga to pull the new trailer when I get it. Cowgirl's face says no. I'll have to come up with some way to make it worth her while. I dunno. Any ideas?



My turbo diesel territory can tow 2.7 ton, it has the same motor As the land rover discovery, which weighs 2.8 ton and can tow 3.5 ton. I load 1/2 a cord of wood into my trailer and you can’t really feel the weight. If you don’t get permission to buy a Ute look at buying a diesel awd road car and you’d at least get the pulling power.
The other thing, when you buy a trailer pay the money and buy a galvanised one. I built mine in 1995 and got it hot dipped its stillas good as new. Trust me you won’t regret getting a gal trailer.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> That's loser talk! Clearly, every scrounger needs a 90cc saw, plus a 70cc saw, plus a 45cc saw that has been monkeyed with. Plus a big trailer and ute. Etcetera.
> 
> This grey, yellow and red box that I'm scrounging in this area is 70km one way to get. Seems a long way for 1/3 cord per trip. But it has way superior BTUs from the sinking-in-water-when-dry perspective. In our house we have a beautiful open fireplace that smokes to buggery and is completely impractical. I am planning to put an insert into it that will heat the existing (gas-fired) hydronic system to heat the house and kids rooms overnight so the super-high BTU wood will be used for that next year. Right now, a decent ute with a 2+ cube trailer would be ideal for this. Woodchip's F350 would struggle to get out due to its length plus the fact that I have to pull my 7 x 4.5 ft trailer around by hand to reverse back to this wood. Don't think I can drag a dual axle trailer sideways.
> 
> Maybe I'll look at a Ford Ranga to pull the new trailer when I get it. Cowgirl's face says no. I'll have to come up with some way to make it worth her while. I dunno. Any ideas?


I was going to say the same thing! Plus, after you get done buying 20-30 new axes at $10 to $100 each, you could have bought a small hydro. I saw a cute ikle 7 ton gas splitter with a 2 stroke on it, at an auction. If it had of been a Homelite I would have stayed and bought it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> My turbo diesel territory can tow 2.7 ton, it has the same motor As the land rover discovery, which weighs 2.8 ton and can tow 3.5 ton. I load 1/2 a cord of wood into my trailer and you can’t really feel the weight. If you don’t get permission to buy a Ute look at buying a diesel awd road car and you’d at least get the pulling power.
> The other thing, when you buy a trailer pay the money and buy a galvanised one. I built mine in 1995 and got it hot dipped its stillas good as new. Trust me you won’t regret getting a gal trailer.


or alugamum?


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> At 8k it probably would have sold before the end of the first day you had it listed around here.


So I need to list it in the CL up there?


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> That's loser talk! Clearly, every scrounger needs a 90cc saw, plus a 70cc saw, plus a 45cc saw that has been monkeyed with. Plus a big trailer and ute. Etcetera.
> 
> This grey, yellow and red box that I'm scrounging in this area is 70km one way to get. Seems a long way for 1/3 cord per trip. But it has way superior BTUs from the sinking-in-water-when-dry perspective. In our house we have a beautiful open fireplace that smokes to buggery and is completely impractical. I am planning to put an insert into it that will heat the existing (gas-fired) hydronic system to heat the house and kids rooms overnight so the super-high BTU wood will be used for that next year. Right now, a decent ute with a 2+ cube trailer would be ideal for this. Woodchip's F350 would struggle to get out due to its length plus the fact that I have to pull my 7 x 4.5 ft trailer around by hand to reverse back to this wood. Don't think I can drag a dual axle trailer sideways.
> 
> Maybe I'll look at a Ford Ranga to pull the new trailer when I get it. Cowgirl's face says no. I'll have to come up with some way to make it worth her while. I dunno. Any ideas?



As men often the line between needs and wants gets blurred with respect to tools, toys, or implements.... I definitely created the "need" for a 70cc class saw because of a large blowdown and a budding interest in milling, ha ha...


----------



## LondonNeil

big difference between bang for buck and having fun while doing it


----------



## woodchip rookie

I was cutting trees 16" in diameter. I NEEDED a 395.


----------



## svk

To continue on the saga of my doggy Poulan 4218. I put another tank of fuel through it and it continues to run better. It is just slightly rich and cleans up as soon as it hits wood. I need to turn the idle up again though, which is strange. With the muffler mod it does have more grunt now and actually has good throttle response. I guess I can only postulate that although it was several years old, it was probably always the backup to the Husky 142 that came with it and must have been on it's first tank of gas when it was given to me as the piston looked brand new and the bar lettering was all present. 

The trigger did stick once but I depressed it and it let off. And the AV is way too soft but I guess that beats the opposite.


----------



## woodchip rookie

attn old guys

https://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/d/vintage-chain-saws/6702755688.html


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> So I need to list it in the CL up there?


Or I need to shop for trucks in Ohio when the time comes.


----------



## svk

You guys outside the rust belt are really spoiled.

I am hoping that I can get two more years out of my truck before the rust eats it away. Then I will steal the tommy lift and V plow to put on something else.

The 3/4 ton is great but rides rough compared to a half. Maybe a half ton long box with helper springs for occasional loads is the way to go.....


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> That would sure pull several ickle trailers sticky taped together. I had a look at the process for importing and registering a LHD vehicle and it's not pretty. How many miles?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check to make sure they were using the grinders correctly? Good on you blokes for doing this. Of course, we'll need some more pics.
> 
> Hey @dancan ! I didn't forget you and your elbow. I'm not certain we have excluded the elbow joint as opposed to the common extensor origin at the lateral epicondyle but we can try something for the tendon and if that doesn't work we can revisit the joint. So, the lateral epicondyle is the pointy bit on the outside of the elbow that you hit as you walk through a doorway sometimes. The muscles that bend the wrist and fingers backwards (that movement is called extension) have a common tendon that attaches to this point which is just above the elbow joint. So these muscles cross both the elbow and the wrist joints. This is an important point for the exercise I'm going to suggest.
> 
> Now, tendon complaints, once they are past the initial inflammatory response of a few days up to a couple of weeks, respond best to what are called eccentric exercises. With muscle contractions, concentric is where the muscle is working and shortening - so in the case of your biceps, bending the elbow would be the result of a concentric bicep contraction. Isometric is where the muscle is working but not shortening or lengthening - think flexing in front of the mirror. Eccentric contractions are where the muscle is lengthening under load - a lowering contraction like when you are putting something down. Eccentric exercises work best for tendonitis. Now, these extensor muscles pass in front of the axis of rotation of the elbow so they help to bend the elbow when they contract, as well as bend the wrist back. When you make a fist, you will see the wrist bend backwards (which helps to keep the flexor muscles on the other side of the forearm at the optimum length for gripping). So the extensor muscles will be working when you make a fist and if you then straighten the elbow, they will be forced to lengthen under load - ie. the eccentric contraction. It will probably hurt a bit. Now, how hard you clench the fist will determine how much it hurts and we are wanting to produce about 2/10 pain where 0/10 is no pain and 10/10 pain is getting kicked in the scones by Jackie Chan wearing steelcaps.
> 
> Keep in mind that tendon rehab is a process of adaptation so it won't happen instantaneously. You will also benefit from going a bit easy on the elbow doing other things. In particular, lifting stuff with the palm facing down is asking for it as it will load up the tendon significantly, lifting palm up is likely to be ok.
> 
> In summary:
> 1. Clench fist as hard or gently as it takes to produce 2/10 pain
> 2. Smoothly straighten elbow from about 60 degrees to absolutely full extent. Remember, 2/10 pain
> 3. Do 10 times. Nice and smooth, no need to hold it at the end, should take about 20 secs to do the set
> 4. Do that 3-4 times per day.
> 
> Hopefully you will find that as days pass, you will need to clench the fist harder to produce the 2/10 pain. That means the tendon is strengthening up. If not much happens then it may mean that the joint is the problem and will need to address that.
> 
> Any questions?




Well , you lost me in the second paragraph but I'm sure glad you summed it up in the Cole's Notes Lol
I'll give it a go !


----------



## dancan

So , over the years I've laid scrounging tools down in the woods and then spent time looking for them an hour later (Or even less) 
All the colors of gear get dirty and then eventually blend into the flora , who needs camo ?
I decided to start painting my gear a color that you won't find naturally so it will stand out even if it gets dirty , as long as one bit retains color , I should be able to find it 







Blue , the only color I've not seen on the forest floor


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> So , over the years I've laid scrounging tools down in the woods and then spent time looking for them an hour later (Or even less)
> All the colors of gear get dirty and then eventually blend into the flora , who needs camo ?
> I decided to start painting my gear a color that you won't find naturally so it will stand out even if it gets dirty , as long as one bit retains color , I should be able to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue , the only color I've not seen on the forest floor


Smurf tools.


----------



## dancan

https://logrite.com/store/Category/Cant-Hooks-and-Peaveys

Smurf tools there too 

Lol
I'd paint my stuff Hello Kitty colors if it would help me find it cause them Alzheimer's colors suck , jus sayin


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I have a Stihl, can’t believe I said that, peavey. Anybody have experience with the optional attachment for lifting a log to cut it? Wondering if it’s worth the $40. Thanks.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Blue , the only color I've not seen on the forest floor


 I am colorblind. 

When I was a land surveyor I would walk past the fluorescent, hot pink flagging that my coworker laid down. I used royal blue flagging. He would walk right past it in the spruces. 

Blue stands out to me more than red. A large patch of color always stands out mute than a small dot. Helps with shape recognition. 

Philbert


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

What about bright safety orange?


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> I have a Stihl, can’t believe I said that, peavey. Anybody have experience with the optional attachment for lifting a log to cut it? Wondering if it’s worth the $40. Thanks.


Some folks love them, but I don't. I'd rather lay 3 small logs on the ground and roll the big log on them. I had a steel log jack and the very first log I try it on I bent the steel handle.


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> I am colorblind.
> 
> When I was a land surveyor I would walk past the fluorescent, hot pink flagging that my coworker laid down. I used royal blue flagging. He would walk right past it in the spruces.
> 
> Blue stands out to me more than red. A large patch of color always stands out mute than a small dot. Helps with shape recognition.
> 
> Philbert


Blue is polly one of the best to stand out , our powerco uses a blue in there work pants and coveralls mixed with hiviz, you'll see the blue before the hiviz because it's ugly in clothing lol
I'd like to get the actual color .


----------



## MustangMike

Yellow, I tell you the best color to find and stand out is Yellow!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> Some folks love them, but I don't. I'd rather lay 3 small logs on the ground and roll the big log on them. I had a steel log jack and the very first log I try it on I bent the steel handle.


Was the log jack from Tractor Supply? Almost bought one of those, over half the reviews were a 1 rating for that same reason.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Yellow, I tell you the best color to find and stand out is Yellow!


Colors I notice the fastest are when the red, white and blue ones are flashing behind me.


----------



## Philbert

Bobby Kirbos said:


> What about bright safety orange?





MustangMike said:


> Yellow, I tell you the best color to find and stand out is Yellow!



Both are great (except in autumn). 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Colors I notice the fastest are when the red, white and blue ones are flashing behind me.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> To continue on the saga of my doggy Poulan 4218. I put another tank of fuel through it and it continues to run better. It is just slightly rich and cleans up as soon as it hits wood. I need to turn the idle up again though, which is strange. With the muffler mod it does have more grunt now and actually has good throttle response. I guess I can only postulate that although it was several years old, it was probably always the backup to the Husky 142 that came with it and must have been on it's first tank of gas when it was given to me as the piston looked brand new and the bar lettering was all present.
> 
> The trigger did stick once but I depressed it and it let off. And the AV is way too soft but I guess that beats the opposite.


They are pretty good saws for what they are. I have the sears version and I gave it a fairly ignorant muffler mod and a loop of stihl chain that cost as much as the saw. There is something to be said about having a saw you don’t care much about.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Both are great (except in autumn).
> 
> Philbert


I dont pick up reds very well. It was caused by a virus called optic nueritus which caused me to go legally blind for almost 3 months. My eye doctor says you can see the dead spots on my optic nerves as there white instead of pink.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> You guys outside the rust belt are really spoiled.
> 
> I am hoping that I can get two more years out of my truck before the rust eats it away. Then I will steal the tommy lift and V plow to put on something else.
> 
> The 3/4 ton is great but rides rough compared to a half. Maybe a half ton long box with helper springs for occasional loads is the way to go.....



If you can find the half ton's that came with the 9.5" rear end that's the way to go, air bags I think would be ideal but a good set of shocks is always a must. If you're pulling a lot of weight though stick with the 3/4 ton for the stronger transmission.


----------



## cantoo

I got home a little after 6:00 tonight and drove right past the house to back in the field and figured I would stack wood until dark. Well surprise surprise my lovely wife was already there and had already been there since 2:00 and had stacked 15 more crates. As soon as I got out of the truck she said " say one word about the stacking and I'm outta here". Of course I couldn't resist and spent a few minutes showing her what she had been doing wrong. We both staked for 2 1/2 hours until total darkness and every stick was in a crate. The pile ended up being 33 1/2 crates that are approx. 48" x 48" high x 32" long splits. So 3 crates make a bush cord. Together we stacked 14 1/2 crates in 2 hrs. I'll post pictures tomorrow as it was black when we were done. I guess I'm going to the wedding and I'll have a good time and I'll sneak in the new 441 sometime next week if I have time to go pick it up.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Was the log jack from Tractor Supply? Almost bought one of those, over half the reviews were a 1 rating for that same reason.


I have this.

https://www.logsplittersdirect.com/...qIO6JJk1DFyZf1dOcYfnBa5Qrd_KQgcxoCtZQQAvD_BwE

I dont weigh enough to bend it. If I cant pick up the log with it I have to cut the tree in half then lift one half at a time. I think its rated for 20" logs but if you smack the spike in the bark with the back of your belt hatchet it will grab bigger.


----------



## Philbert

Tornadoes reported in Southern Minnesota:
https://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2018/09/september-tornadoes-damage-reported-in-southern-minnesota/

Philbert


----------



## Cody

Philbert said:


> Tornadoes reported in Southern Minnesota:
> https://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2018/09/september-tornadoes-damage-reported-in-southern-minnesota/
> 
> Philbert



Crazy weather we're having here, no tornado but rather high winds and ridiculous amount of ran for this time of year. I'm three counties over, and three down in NW Iowa. Worst part is nobody has been able to get into the fields yet, and our temps after today look to rarely break the 70's.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Tornadoes reported in Southern Minnesota:
> https://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2018/09/september-tornadoes-damage-reported-in-southern-minnesota/
> 
> Philbert


We have 2” of rain since 3 PM with much more coming. So far we have 7” in the past week. Insane. Hoping this makes for a dry winter.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@James Miller , got to run that 490 set up with 3/8 lp a bit more tonight. 8-10” hickory limb snapped off on the neighbors pasture fence, hooked up the truck and drug it in the yard. That 490 impressed me. Give it a good work out Monday. 80 year old guy down the road talked the guys clearing the gas pipeline to stack the trees at his place. Asked me to cut them up for him. Mostly cherry and maple up to about 15”.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> We have 2” of rain since 3 PM with much more coming. So far we have 7” in the past week. Insane. Hoping this makes for a dry winter.


According to this, you’re screwed.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Oops.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/snowbo...2019-winter-weather-forecast-predictions/?amp


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> I have a Stihl, can’t believe I said that, peavey. Anybody have experience with the optional attachment for lifting a log to cut it? Wondering if it’s worth the $40. Thanks.


The optional stand makes it a 'Timberjack'. I have used these with other cant hooks / Peaveys. They work, especially for cutting one log. But as @rarefish383 noted, there are other options. Matter of preference.

Philbert


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> We have 2” of rain since 3 PM with much more coming. So far we have 7” in the past week. Insane. Hoping this makes for a dry winter.



Was right around 6-3/4 before this evening, I don't think we got 2" but man, the rain's come down hard this year. This week it's rained so hard that it's cleaned all the chicken **** off of the sidewalk, regular garden hose don't have enough pressure to do that!


----------



## sb47

dancan said:


> So , over the years I've laid scrounging tools down in the woods and then spent time looking for them an hour later (Or even less)
> All the colors of gear get dirty and then eventually blend into the flora , who needs camo ?
> I decided to start painting my gear a color that you won't find naturally so it will stand out even if it gets dirty , as long as one bit retains color , I should be able to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue , the only color I've not seen on the forest floor




You might still lose that if you set it down around here in the spring.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Was the log jack from Tractor Supply? Almost bought one of those, over half the reviews were a 1 rating for that same reason.


Yep, it was a cheapy from the get go. They threw it in free when I bought my splitter. I found that even with the good ones they really only work on stuff 10-12 inches. I tried one on a 24" Oak log and it was harder trying to get it up than it was to roll the whole log. The other thing I don't like is I never cut the blocks nice and square being on a slant. As I've said before, I have the ultimate case of OCD. All my wood is cut at 18", if it's off more than half an inch it goes on the burn pile.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @James Miller , got to run that 490 set up with 3/8 lp a bit more tonight. 8-10” hickory limb snapped off on the neighbors pasture fence, hooked up the truck and drug it in the yard. That 490 impressed me. Give it a good work out Monday. 80 year old guy down the road talked the guys clearing the gas pipeline to stack the trees at his place. Asked me to cut them up for him. Mostly cherry and maple up to about 15”.


I feel like it works well on that saw. It's not a hot rod in the 50cc class plus I just cant file 325 dont know why but I screw it up every time.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, it was a cheapy from the get go. They threw it in free when I bought my splitter. I found that even with the good ones they really only work on stuff 10-12 inches. I tried one on a 24" Oak log and it was harder trying to get it up than it was to roll the whole log. The other thing I don't like is I never cut the blocks nice and square being on a slant. As I've said before, I have the ultimate case of OCD. All my wood is cut at 18", if it's off more than half an inch it goes on the burn pile.


My wood racks wood give you a brain aneurism then .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> My wood racks wood give you a brain aneurism then .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Oops.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/snowboarding.transworld.net/features/farmers-almanac-2018-2019-winter-weather-forecast-predictions/?amp


What's the temperature range of "biting cold"...or "stinging cold"?


----------



## Philbert

sb47 said:


> You might still lose that if you set it down around here in the spring.


Find it inthe fall?

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> What's the temperature range of "biting cold"...or "stinging cold"?


@dancan ??


----------



## svk

Here’s what I hauled home Tuesday and Wednesday evenings when I wasn’t getting stuck.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yellow, I tell you the best color to find and stand out is Yellow!


Hot pink or blaze orange flagging tape stick out the brightest for me.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> There is something to be said about having a saw you don’t care much about.


Agree. I now have a 5020 at home at 4218 at the cabin that always stay there. My good saws travel with me when I am going to be cutting.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Tornadoes reported in Southern Minnesota:
> https://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2018/09/september-tornadoes-damage-reported-in-southern-minnesota/
> 
> Philbert


I heard the small airport in Fairbault is destroyed.


----------



## svk

We are at 4" since 3PM yesterday. Has rain constantly but at least steady versus downpour so no more road washouts. We have had 9 inches in the last 10 days and have 4 more days of rain in the forecast. Will it ever end?!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


>


As long as it fits in the stove it's the right length.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I heard the small airport in Fairbault is destroyed.


Several towns have damage. Lots of free firewood available. Looking at heading down with one of my groups. Some folks are coordinating now.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Had some time today so I filled some bins with some scrounged oak and locust. About a 1/4 cord per bin. 1 gets level filled so I can double stack in the pole barn.


----------



## LondonNeil

I guess you'll be driving then


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Had some time today so I filled some bins with some scrounged oak and locust. About a 1/4 cord per bin. 1 gets level filled so I can double stack in the pole barn.
> View attachment 676075
> View attachment 676076


I need a bigger tractor. This is all mine will carry in one trip.


----------



## sb47

svk said:


> We are at 4" since 3PM yesterday. Has rain constantly but at least steady versus downpour so no more road washouts. We have had 9 inches in the last 10 days and have 4 more days of rain in the forecast. Will it ever end?!



4'' doesn't sound like much, but it all depends on your location and what the area can take as far as rainfall go's.
Harvey dumped an estimated 56'' but I don't know if thats a total for the event or in 24 hours.
Up until Harvey it was down in Freeport Texas that got the official record rainfall in 24 hours and that was 48'' in 24 hours. I don't remember what storm did that though.
4'' is common around here during thunderstorms though.
I hope you guys fare better then we did during Harvey, it was a freakin mess down here. For us Harvey was a water even more then a wind event. There wasn't a lot of wind damage but we sure got a lot of water.
Hopping the best for all that are affected.


----------



## sb47

James Miller said:


> I need a bigger tractor. This is all mine will carry in one trip.View attachment 676081



A small trailer would carry more then your bucket. I bet you could pull more then you can carry.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> My wood racks wood give you a brain aneurism then .


Probably.


----------



## rarefish383

sb47 said:


> A small trailer would carry more then your bucket. I bet you could pull more then you can carry.


The little trailer on the truck will hold exactly 1/2 cord. My JD 265 with 17hp Kawasaki will pull it around the house and in the yard no problem. Just don't try to go down hill in the yard, you'll meet the neighbor at the bottom.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> What's the temperature range of "biting cold"...or "stinging cold"?





farmer steve said:


> @dancan ??



Well , the way I see it according to the map






There's no such thing as stinging cold or biting cold .
Wolf Blitzer must have invented the terms to keep you Southerners entertained , we just have mild , normal or just plain old cold up here in Igloo .


----------



## crowbuster

Philbert said:


> Several towns have damage. Lots of free firewood available. Looking at heading down with one of my groups. Some folks are coordinating now.
> 
> Philbert



Hate getting my wood that way, but we help folks in time of need. Good on you and your buddies. Stay safe.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> I need a bigger tractor



Is that Black Oak??? Looks like it to me.


----------



## cantoo

Here's a few pics of the crates. Was hoping to get them moved to the barn but I have to level my storage area and put some 2x6's down so the skids don't touch the ground. I can't wait for the wedding tomorrow, oh joy is me.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Is that Black Oak??? Looks like it to me.


Locust is what I was told.


----------



## cantoo

Guess which 2 my wife stacked and which one I stacked? Here's a hint, if you're selling then you want hers, if you're buying then you want mine.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> I haven't been around here very much but I have been out and about a bit. I went back to the last scrounge spot and had another go at the same log - prolly red box. Right nearby there is a big old grey box that forked not far up and one fork broke off, some time ago by the look of it. Someone has already cleaned up the smaller end of it and left the rest. It is a little buried and not easy to get without cutting dirt so there's more time and effort to get it cleanly so it can wait.
> 
> View attachment 675735
> 
> 
> Grey box is one of the best Aussie firewood species with a 12% MC density of 1120kg/m which is a whole another level from most wood. I have plans for that log, mega BTUs .
> 
> So I went back to the previous log I had a crack at last week. The bits I left behind were still there.
> 
> View attachment 675739
> 
> 
> Sliced off a few more big wheels. Doesn't take many of these to fill my little trailer.
> 
> View attachment 675733
> 
> 
> The termite dirt in the middle doesn't do much for the chain sharpness but it does make these big rounds easier to split.
> 
> View attachment 675734
> 
> 
> Not sure why I took this pic but might as well include it. Maybe I was having a breather.
> 
> View attachment 675736
> 
> 
> View attachment 675737
> 
> 
> There's still some left in this log, might make another couple of trips to get the rest of this log and the grey box.
> 
> View attachment 675738


Nice work, and nice load.
That stuff looks a lot like white oak here which is some great wood for burning .


Cowboy254 said:


> That would sure pull several ickle trailers sticky taped together. I had a look at the process for importing and registering a LHD vehicle and it's not pretty. How many miles?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check to make sure they were using the grinders correctly? Good on you blokes for doing this. Of course, we'll need some more pics.
> 
> Hey @dancan ! I didn't forget you and your elbow. I'm not certain we have excluded the elbow joint as opposed to the common extensor origin at the lateral epicondyle but we can try something for the tendon and if that doesn't work we can revisit the joint. So, the lateral epicondyle is the pointy bit on the outside of the elbow that you hit as you walk through a doorway sometimes. The muscles that bend the wrist and fingers backwards (that movement is called extension) have a common tendon that attaches to this point which is just above the elbow joint. So these muscles cross both the elbow and the wrist joints. This is an important point for the exercise I'm going to suggest.
> 
> Now, tendon complaints, once they are past the initial inflammatory response of a few days up to a couple of weeks, respond best to what are called eccentric exercises. With muscle contractions, concentric is where the muscle is working and shortening - so in the case of your biceps, bending the elbow would be the result of a concentric bicep contraction. Isometric is where the muscle is working but not shortening or lengthening - think flexing in front of the mirror. Eccentric contractions are where the muscle is lengthening under load - a lowering contraction like when you are putting something down. Eccentric exercises work best for tendonitis. Now, these extensor muscles pass in front of the axis of rotation of the elbow so they help to bend the elbow when they contract, as well as bend the wrist back. When you make a fist, you will see the wrist bend backwards (which helps to keep the flexor muscles on the other side of the forearm at the optimum length for gripping). So the extensor muscles will be working when you make a fist and if you then straighten the elbow, they will be forced to lengthen under load - ie. the eccentric contraction. It will probably hurt a bit. Now, how hard you clench the fist will determine how much it hurts and we are wanting to produce about 2/10 pain where 0/10 is no pain and 10/10 pain is getting kicked in the scones by Jackie Chan wearing steelcaps.
> 
> Keep in mind that tendon rehab is a process of adaptation so it won't happen instantaneously. You will also benefit from going a bit easy on the elbow doing other things. In particular, lifting stuff with the palm facing down is asking for it as it will load up the tendon significantly, lifting palm up is likely to be ok.
> 
> In summary:
> 1. Clench fist as hard or gently as it takes to produce 2/10 pain
> 2. Smoothly straighten elbow from about 60 degrees to absolutely full extent. Remember, 2/10 pain
> 3. Do 10 times. Nice and smooth, no need to hold it at the end, should take about 20 secs to do the set
> 4. Do that 3-4 times per day.
> 
> Hopefully you will find that as days pass, you will need to clench the fist harder to produce the 2/10 pain. That means the tendon is strengthening up. If not much happens then it may mean that the joint is the problem and will need to address that.
> 
> Any questions?


Thanks for sharing so we could all see it .


Cowboy254 said:


> plus a 45cc saw that has been monkeyed with


So when you gonna get one.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> Mirrors scare me... and now I tuck it in when firing up a saw and doing firewood.
> 
> View attachment 675859


Hows it going neighbor.
Looks like your ready for Christmas .
Is that 357 doing okay or do you need me to come take it off your hands .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Not really. Its in the shop getting transmission cooler lines replaced right now but nothing major. I have it listed for $8K but I was throwing in the scroungers discount.


I'd be interested in more details .
What engine.
Link to the ad.
Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> So , over the years I've laid scrounging tools down in the woods and then spent time looking for them an hour later (Or even less)
> All the colors of gear get dirty and then eventually blend into the flora , who needs camo ?
> I decided to start painting my gear a color that you won't find naturally so it will stand out even if it gets dirty , as long as one bit retains color , I should be able to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue , the only color I've not seen on the forest floor


That's a great color.
I can't tell you how many times I've set my chains at the base of a tree so I could find them and then I can't find them . 
The only problem I can see is if someone throws one to you .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Had some time today so I filled some bins with some scrounged oak and locust. About a 1/4 cord per bin. 1 gets level filled so I can double stack in the pole barn.
> View attachment 676075
> View attachment 676076


Looks great Steve.
Locust and white oak 


James Miller said:


> I need a bigger tractor. This is all mine will carry in one trip.View attachment 676081


Locust and a Kubota .


MustangMike said:


> Is that Black Oak??? Looks like it to me.


Black Locust 


James Miller said:


> Locust is what I was told.


Locust .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Guess which 2 my wife stacked and which one I stacked? Here's a hint, if you're selling then you want hers, if you're buying then you want mine.
> View attachment 676130
> View attachment 676131
> View attachment 676132


Looks good.
I think she was taught to put the bark up at some point .
The fact that she did it and I wouldn't have to is a great selling point to me, I'd just add a bit to the top and make a few more crates.
You've got a great woman there .


----------



## sb47

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> I think she was taught to put the bark up at some point .
> The fact that she did it and I wouldn't have to is a great selling point to me, I'd just add a bit to the top and make a few more crates.
> You've got a great woman there .




Yep, she was doing her best and she was willing to do the work, and she did it on her own.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, that is Black Locust. Bark is similar, but the wood color is Locust. Great burning wood!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yes, that is Black Locust. Bark is similar, but the wood color is Locust. Great burning wood!


I've not seen black oak, at least I didn't know it if I did. 
I was thinking of you last month when I was out cutting, there was some cherry and black cherry right next to each other, only time I've noticed black cherry.
I think I know of another one, I have to check it out.
Black locust is one of my favorites, I don't sell it, I hoard it .
Downside is the bark, and it stinks .
I use the bark to start fires with in the shoulder season and will even just load the stove up with it on a mild day.


----------



## chipper1

sb47 said:


> Yep, she was doing her best and she was willing and she did it on her own.


Exactly.


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> Had some time today so I filled some bins with some scrounged oak and locust. About a 1/4 cord per bin. 1 gets level filled so I can double stack in the pole barn.
> View attachment 676075
> View attachment 676076


Filled about 100 of them last year.......and I don’t burn wood.


----------



## Stihl 041S

chipper1 said:


> I've not seen black oak, at least I didn't know it if I did.
> I was thinking of you last month when I was out cutting, there was some cherry and black cherry right next to each other, only time I've noticed black cherry.
> I think I know of another one, I have to check it out.
> Black locust is one of my favorites, I don't sell it, I hoard it .
> Downside is the bark, and it stinks .
> I use the bark to start fires with in the shoulder season and will even just load the stove up with it on a mild day.


Yeah. Black locust 20 years old is fine. 
No leaves
No bark
No small branches. 
Chipper chain.....


----------



## James Miller

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Black locust 20 years old is fine.
> No leaves
> No bark
> No small branches.
> Chipper chain.....



They were big old trees. That's Steve's truck on the left and mine just stick out of the other side of the pic. I think Steve got that dead ash also. A lot of good wood came out of this spot.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

cantoo said:


> Guess which 2 my wife stacked and which one I stacked?



She stacked two to your one?


----------



## chipper1

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Black locust 20 years old is fine.
> No leaves
> No bark
> No small branches.
> Chipper chain.....


I like when the bark is still on but barely so when I cut the rounds the bark gets cut too, when it's like that I save it for kindling/shoulder season fires, lots of ash, but if the saw already cut it then why not .
Whatever chain I got on the saw is what's cutting it, just gotta sharpen the full a bit more. I like seeing the sparks fly off that stuff it lets you now it's ready to burn .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 676149
> They were big old trees. That's Steve's truck on the left and mine just stick out of the other side of the pic. I think Steve got that dead ash also. A lot of good wood came out of this spot.


Nice loads guys.
Some of those don't look 16" Steve, guessing you let James take those lol.
If we went cutting locust together nothing I cut would be 16" .


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> She stacked two to your one?


That's how he rolls.


----------



## sb47

rarefish383 said:


> The little trailer on the truck will hold exactly 1/2 cord. My JD 265 with 17hp Kawasaki will pull it around the house and in the yard no problem. Just don't try to go down hill in the yard, you'll meet the neighbor at the bottom.



I'm a flat lander,lol But we had property that was in the hill country. I love looking at the hills and mountains but the thought of always going up or down hill all the time does not appeal to me what so ever.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Nice loads guys.
> Some of those don't look 16" Steve, guessing you let James take those lol.
> If we went cutting locust together nothing I cut would be 16" .


they were all 16" or less. i gave everyone a measuring stick before we started cutting.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Small load of ash. It fell last week about a mile down the road. Put Baby Mak to work a little!





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

chipper1 said:


> I like when the bark is still on but barely so when I cut the rounds the bark gets cut too, when it's like that I save it for kindling/shoulder season fires, lots of ash, but if the saw already cut it then why not .
> Whatever chain I got on the saw is what's cutting it, just gotta sharpen the full a bit more. I like seeing the sparks fly off that stuff it lets you now it's ready to burn .


Yeah. Lol or standing ones that have been dead just long enough to break the small branches when they hit and the bark comes off. But not long enough for a lot of WidowMakers!!
Hey!!!!
Where’s the picture of your grinder??
I got stuffs to mail off!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> View attachment 676149
> They were big old trees. That's Steve's truck on the left and mine just stick out of the other side of the pic. I think Steve got that dead ash also. A lot of good wood came out of this spot.


Let me know next time.
I prolly closer to Steve than you are. lol

I shouldn’t be on this thread........I just cut the sides of the orchard.
I never have to scrounge.....
Pulling a stick 25’ out of the woods is a long haul...


----------



## James Miller

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me know next time.
> I prolly closer to Steve than you are. lol
> 
> I shouldn’t be on this thread........I just cut the sides of the orchard.
> I never have to scrounge.....
> Pulling a stick 25’ out of the woods is a long haul...


If you dont scrounge you could stick around and talk about other things.


----------



## bear1998

Stihl 041S said:


> Let me know next time.
> I prolly closer to Steve than you are. lol
> 
> I shouldn’t be on this thread........I just cut the sides of the orchard.
> I never have to scrounge.....
> Pulling a stick 25’ out of the woods is a long haul...


Do you live in Quaker Valley above Biglerville??


----------



## Stihl 041S

bear1998 said:


> Do you live in Quaker Valley above Biglerville??


Dats da one......


----------



## bear1998

Stihl 041S said:


> Dats da one......


Know the area well...i'm about 6 miles NW of you......are you close to Schulteis?


----------



## Stihl 041S

James Miller said:


> If you dont scrounge you could stick around and talk about other things.


I just cuts da wood and throws it in da bins......


----------



## Stihl 041S

bear1998 said:


> Know the area well...i'm about 6 miles NW of you......are you close to Schulteis?


My buddy would know. 
I don’t get out much.......but the charges were dropped!!!!!


----------



## al-k

Flint Mitch said:


> Small load of ash. It fell last week about a mile down the road. Put Baby Mak to work a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I really like that gas can, just got one like it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> My buddy would know.
> I don’t get out much.......but the charges were dropped!!!!!


House arrest sucks.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> House arrest sucks.


Like mom always said......dropped charges is better than acquittal 

Pictures of the judge helped.......moms are smart.


----------



## Stihl 041S

al-k said:


> I really like that gas can, just got one like it.


The Parts Lady at the Stihl place said....”buy that one”
I got the 5 and a 1gal. They work.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> The Parts Lady at the Stihl place said....”buy that one”
> I got the 5 and a 1gal. They work.


I have the 5 gal and the 2 gal. Really like the 5 gal for the lawn tractor, splitter and quad, it has an additional handle on the rear, no spill pours.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> I have the 5 gal and the 2 gal. Really like the 5 gal for the lawn tractor, splitter and quad, it has an additional handle on the rear, no spill pours.


5 gal of alcohol free high test and 1/2 a bottle of Mobile 1
Then I fill all the small cans from it


----------



## James Miller

Stihl 041S said:


> Like mom always said......dropped charges is better than acquittal
> 
> Pictures of the judge helped.......moms are smart.


Hard to get in trouble when the witnesses disappear. Theres a flooded lime quarry near by have to be careful or you might fall in .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> Like mom always said......dropped charges is better than acquittal
> 
> Pictures of the judge helped.......moms are smart.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 676237


Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder?


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-gatineau-tornado-damage-in-video-and-photos-1.4834478

I hope all of our members from that area are in good shape !

Rob's good peoples , no reason not to post here


----------



## Stihl 041S

dancan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-gatineau-tornado-damage-in-video-and-photos-1.4834478
> 
> I hope all of our members from that area are in good shape !
> 
> Rob's good peoples , no reason not to post here


Dam Danny. Too bad up there. 
Unusual isn’t it.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Flint Mitch said:


> Small load of ash. It fell last week about a mile down the road. Put Baby Mak to work a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


And score! Must have been standing dead for a while. Ready to burn! Cheap meter but it seems to work fairly well





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam Danny. Too bad up there.
> Unusual isn’t it.


 
It has been happening but it's getting more severe over the years , mostly because it's been in populated areas .
That emerald ash borer has just been spotted locally .


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> Small load of ash. It fell last week about a mile down the road. Put Baby Mak to work a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Looks good Mitch, ready to burn this year . 


al-k said:


> I really like that gas can, just got one like it.


Me too, and the saw, and the other makita, but I don't think I have that stihl, but I might depends on what model it is lol.


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Mitch, ready to burn this year .
> 
> Me too, and the saw, and the other makita, but I don't think I have that stihl, but I might depends on what model it is lol.


028 super..

You probably have at least one!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah. Lol or standing ones that have been dead just long enough to break the small branches when they hit and the bark comes off. But not long enough for a lot of WidowMakers!!
> Hey!!!!
> Where’s the picture of your grinder??
> I got stuffs to mail off!!!


We have problems here with guys working with the dead ash in the river valley, lots of widow makers, you better have a helmet on and that just protects your head.
Totally forgot, the last couple weeks have been a bit wild, sorry.
Here's the grinder and a chain that isn't cutting, I might have hit some metal, that ain't the only tooth that looks real bad, gonna take a few minutes to fix this one .


Stihl 041S said:


> I just cuts da wood and throws it in da bins......


That counts for something, and it's more on topic that things are here some days .


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> 028 super..
> 
> You probably have at least one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking it was, nope I don't, never even ran one before .


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> That's what I was thinking it was, nope I don't, never even ran one before .


Great saw, your missing out!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> Great saw, your missing out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I've heard that about them and that the 034 is a great saw too.
I'm gonna post a stihl in the TP in a min, you should check it out .


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I've heard that about them and that the 034 is a great saw too.
> I'm gonna post a stihl in the TP in a min, you should check it out .


Here's the link.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-036-pro-never-fired.324715/


----------



## James Miller

Should have just sent it to Steve and waited for payment. Didn't think they came any cleaner then his GTG 036.


----------



## svk

Well had a full day of digging rocks and roots out of my driveway, moving the rocks to the washed out spot in the road, and hauling sand to fill in holes and low spots. 

Scrounged a couple wheelbarrow loads of wood too.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Well had a full day of digging rocks and roots out of my driveway, moving the rocks to the washed out spot in the road, and hauling sand to fill in holes and low spots.
> 
> Scrounged a couple wheelbarrow loads of wood too.
> 
> View attachment 676261
> 
> 
> View attachment 676263
> 
> 
> View attachment 676262


Forced labor, great idea.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Should have just sent it to Steve and waited for payment. Didn't think they came any cleaner then his GTG 036.


I'm pretty sure he knew I had it, I never received a payment, now I'm selling it lol.


----------



## 95custmz

Great day for scrounging wood. High of 60 and cloudy. Took down a dead 40 footer at Dad’s.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well had a full day of digging rocks and roots out of my driveway, moving the rocks to the washed out spot in the road, and hauling sand to fill in holes and low spots.
> 
> Scrounged a couple wheelbarrow loads of wood too.
> 
> View attachment 676261
> 
> 
> View attachment 676263
> 
> 
> View attachment 676262


That's awesome Steve.
I bet they sleep well tonight, and you too lol.


Dahmer said:


> Forced labor, great idea.


I read somewhere, "you don't work, you don't eat".
I figure it's my kids choice if they are old enough to make the choice .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bear1998 said:


> Do you live in Quaker Valley above Biglerville??





Stihl 041S said:


> Dats da one......


Is that the place that has that huge old hardware store (junk store now) that Eisenhower used to go to when he retired to Gettysburg?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> Is that the place that has that huge old hardware store (junk store now) that Eisenhower used to go to when he retired to Gettysburg?


Yup 
2 sisters owned it for years. 

Someone is doing something new with it.


----------



## bear1998

Dahmer said:


> Is that the place that has that huge old hardware store (junk store now) that Eisenhower used to go to when he retired to Gettysburg?


Thomas Brothers was the name of it......


----------



## woodchip rookie

found a biggin...


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> found a biggin...


That is a big one.
Yesterday I noticed one of my favorite trees, a large double lead white oak had shed most of it's leaves already, I think it may be on it's way out .
Nice hoodie.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got the shirt at Bunyan. Time for new ones. I better start saving cash now.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounge stacking done! This wood was cut and split last year and has been stacked on the fence line out in full sun and wind. It’s winter home is under the deck where I have tin overhead to keep it dry.
I even stacked some by the door next to the stove. Probably won’t have to carry any until December. I’ve been stressing about getting everything done even though there is lots of nice weather left. My wife and I after 25 years, are finally going on our honeymoon. Ireland for the first 2 weeks in October. So I can leave with a good conscience knowing that our winter heat is taken care of.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Forced labor, great idea.


They get paid for hard labor like hauling wood or yard work. Household chores are forced though lol. And the girls love helping with dishes for some reason. 


chipper1 said:


> That's awesome Steve.
> I bet they sleep well tonight, and you too lol.
> 
> I read somewhere, "you don't work, you don't eat".
> I figure it's my kids choice if they are old enough to make the choice .



We did. Even though my body moves wood probably three days a week I was cramping up towards the end of the day when changing things up with gravel.


----------



## svk

Holy crap you guys. I entered into a discussion on a topical Facebook page on “if wood can be too dry”. Most people knew the correct answer but a couple people were all screwed up and one guy actually came after my factual post so then it was on.

Here’s a gem: “OWB’s prefer 30 percent MC and indoor fireplaces prefer 20 percent”
Me:


----------



## woodchip rookie

He's right. I soak my splits for a week before I put them in the stove. I lay the dry stuff out in the yard to soak up the mud so the yard stays dry.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Holy crap you guys. I entered into a discussion on a topical Facebook page on “if wood can be too dry”. Most people knew the correct answer but a couple people were all screwed up and one guy actually came after my factual post so then it was on.
> 
> Here’s a gem: “OWB’s prefer 30 percent MC and indoor fireplaces prefer 20 percent”
> Me:
> View attachment 676351



that guy probably runs 100:1 mix and used engine oil for bar oil.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> He's right. I soak my splits for a week before I put them in the stove. I lay the dry stuff out in the yard to soak up the mud so the yard stays dry.



Well you wouldn't want your wood to burn up too fast! Gotta make that heat last longer.....at least I think that's their reasoning?

I don't know, I try not to understand some people.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've read that wood can be so dry it leads to more smoke as it off gases so fast it overcomes the air supply/secondary. Kiln dried can maybe do this.


----------



## Cody

LondonNeil said:


> I've read that wood can be so dry it leads to more smoke as it off gases so fast it overcomes the air supply/secondary. Kiln dried can maybe do this.



Well, I'll say that depending on the application, I would believe that wood can be too dry. I burned some dead standing oak one year that read 11-14% moisture, it may have been drier, I was impressed how dry it was. I couldn't control the heat though in my Drolet wood stove, had the air control all the way in, basically shut down, and it was just raging. I would imagine that's ideal, but just seemed to hot for my liking. I like burning wood that reads in the high teens for moisture, around 17 is perfect. I never thought it could make that much of a difference. Every device burns differently, I'm still learning what mine likes best.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I've read that wood can be so dry it leads to more smoke as it off gases so fast it overcomes the air supply/secondary. Kiln dried can maybe do this.


If reduced to near zero in a controlled environment that MAY be true. One person brought that up. As mentioned, it’s impossible to get wood that is stored outside much below 10 percent unless you are in an arid climate.


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-gatineau-tornado-damage-in-video-and-photos-1.4834478
> 
> I hope all of our members from that area are in good shape !
> 
> Rob's good peoples , no reason not to post here



Its unfortunate, but pretty much isolated, media loves a story. Friends lost there house but all good, thats the main thing. I lent out my generators and offered a coworker a coffee.........he said where did I get the coffee........wow, seems most have a complete disconnect with reality.
I cant imagine how I have been eating and living all these years.


----------



## svk

This was the trouble tree in my yard. It was split through with some core rot but not as bad as I had expected. Nonetheless with the severe lean it could have easily been uprooted in strong winds. 

It was an easy transport to the wood pile


----------



## LondonNeil

South East UK winter average temps and humidity, wood will reabsorb moisture and by Jan/Feb time likely level out around 18%. I don't think too dry is a problem.


----------



## Stihl 041S

bear1998 said:


> Thomas Brothers was the name of it......


Yup. You got it. 
Pass it at least twice a day. 
Didn’t remember the mane. 
Haven’t been in there but once. 
With a girlfriend maybe 16 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. You got it.
> Pass it at least twice a day.
> Didn’t remember the mane.
> Haven’t been in there but once.
> With a “” maybe 16 years ago.


5-6 years ago the wife and I were in Gettysburg and saw a flyer about the place and how Dwight would go there so we drive up there. Stop at a BBQ place, it sucked, should have been a warning. Find the store and went in, what a junk collection. Not sure how the place wasn’t condemned.


----------



## svk

Quadrupled the size of my brush pile this afternoon. Did I mention that I hate balsam trees?




I don’t notmally save balsam rounds but since this one is 25’ from my wood stove I’ll make an exception.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Dahmer said:


> 5-6 years ago the wife and I were in Gettysburg and saw a flyer about the place and how Dwight would go there so we drive up there. Stop at a BBQ place, it sucked, should have been a warning. Find the store and went in, what a junk collection. Not sure how the place wasn’t condemned.


Yeah. It was punishment


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 676348
> Scrounge stacking done! This wood was cut and split last year and has been stacked on the fence line out in full sun and wind. It’s winter home is under the deck where I have tin overhead to keep it dry.View attachment 676349
> I even stacked some by the door next to the stove. Probably won’t have to carry any until December. I’ve been stressing about getting everything done even though there is lots of nice weather left. My wife and I after 25 years, are finally going on our honeymoon. Ireland for the first 2 weeks in October. So I can leave with a good conscience knowing that our winter heat is taken care of.


Jeff not sure if this will work for you but it's common practice in my house to have the porch stacked up to about the 8ft mark at the start of winter.
BTW I'm pretty sure Ireland in winter is not a tropical paradise, I can't personally confirm that though .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Went and cut those logs for the older guy down the road tonite. Wanted to give the 490 set up with that 3/8 lp a try to see how it performed. @James Miller i love that saw now, really impressed me. 4-5 dead ash and 3 cherry. Biggest ash was 16” and cherry was pushing 18”. Slight tune adjustment and that 490 was a different Saw with that 3/8 lp on it. Thanks.


----------



## MNGuns

Cut another nice load of oak log today. Lot cooler than what I been cutting in. The flies are nuts for the fresh oak wood. Looking forward to the freeze getting em all.


----------



## panolo

I wish all my wood was 12-15%! The OWB rages when it is that dry. 4-500 degree difference between wood that is 30%.


----------



## panolo

I also had my first round I couldn't bust with DHT today. Didn't have my SS at home so I was using my hydraulic and ran into a triple fork elm round I couldn't pop. Broke my phone so no pics but I have split some nasty crap with that baby and it was the first one I ran into that wouldn't pop the way I wanted it to. Finished off my green house storage. Have about 6.5 cords in there. If it all pans out as tested I should have sugar maple at 13-16% dry in just a couple months. About 2.5 cords mixed to burn first and burn the sugar maple in the miserable months.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Jeff not sure if this will work for you but it's common practice in my house to have the porch stacked up to about the 8ft mark at the start of winter.
> BTW I'm pretty sure Ireland in winter is not a tropical paradise, I can't personally confirm that though .


That stack will heat for two weeks in the middle of winter. Probably all of November. The rest is right underneath the deck a few steps away. 
Won’t quite be winter in Ireland but we are prepared for whatever weather we get.


----------



## JustJeff

The fence line is empty but not for long as the cycle continues. 
Pulled out the junkyard homelite to cut a pallet and played a bit with it while it was out. Cut a cookie and noodled a piece of manitoba maple. Bigger wood than the old 30cc gal should be in but it does cut. Good addition to the fleet for the price of a spark plug!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 676416
> The fence line is empty but not for long as the cycle continues. View attachment 676421
> Pulled out the junkyard homelite to cut a pallet and played a bit with it while it was out. Cut a cookie and noodled a piece of manitoba maple. Bigger wood than the old 30cc gal should be in but it does cut. Good addition to the fleet for the price of a spark plug!


Nice to see one running good. Most have carb problems or need a duckbill in the oil line to stop oil from backing up into the crankcase.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 676416
> The fence line is empty but not for long as the cycle continues. View attachment 676421
> Pulled out the junkyard homelite to cut a pallet and played a bit with it while it was out. Cut a cookie and noodled a piece of manitoba maple. Bigger wood than the old 30cc gal should be in but it does cut. Good addition to the fleet for the price of a spark plug!


Looks good.
Thats a great deal on the little homelite.
Well the neighbor be dropping any wood off this fall.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> that guy probably runs 100:1 mix and used engine oil for bar oil.


That 359 I borrowed while Del had the 590 has run used motor oil for bar oil since day one. I'm surprised the oiler dint die after seeing real bar oil for a few days. I was happy to hear you say keep the 036 till your saw comes back.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 676408
> Went and cut those logs for the older guy down the road tonite. Wanted to give the 490 set up with that 3/8 lp a try to see how it performed. @James Miller i love that saw now, really impressed me. 4-5 dead ash and 3 cherry. Biggest ash was 16” and cherry was pushing 18”. Slight tune adjustment and that 490 was a different Saw with that 3/8 lp on it. Thanks.


It really does make a difference on them. There was a guy that wanted to try 325 on his 241. You can thank him for sending me down the road to try 3/8lp on the 490.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Jeff not sure if this will work for you but it's common practice in my house to have the porch stacked up to about the 8ft mark at the start of winter.
> BTW I'm pretty sure Ireland in winter is not a tropical paradise, I can't personally confirm that though .



Not sure I'd be taking my bride on honeymoon to a place where she's going to want to keep her clothes on .


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Not sure I'd be taking my bride on honeymoon to a place where she's going to want to keep her clothes on .


Wife and I went to the poconos in January temps between 10-20*f. I didnt have any problems. Can always turn the heat up inside.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Wife and I went to the poconos in January temps between 10-20*f. I didnt have any problems. Can always turn the heat up inside.



I suppose that's the alternative, cold enough that she doesn't want to get out of bed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Clearing bad trees around the camper spot down at my gf's land before we get the camper set in place...had a stack of 12x12" pavers for leveling the wheels and a couple stacks of cinder blocks to drop the leveling jacks down on. I was 3 for 3. Dropped the 1st two trees right on the stack of pavers and broke the top paver. Dropped a 14" 40ft scraggly walnut on a stack of cinder blocks and the top block exploded. No way did I think the top of that walnut (that was only 6") would destroy a cinder block. Glad we got extrees. Forestry helmet and logging boots are on the list for Bunyan....anybody going?


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> Thats a great deal on the little homelite.
> Well the neighbor be dropping any wood off this fall.


I’ll have to go cut it first. There is a multi trunk mess he wants gone but there is corn in that field so if I get a window between harvest and snow, otherwise I’ll wait till spring.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I’ll have to go cut it first. There is a multi trunk mess he wants gone but there is corn in that field so if I get a window between harvest and snow, otherwise I’ll wait till spring.


Those are always nice, works well if they have a loader bucket to cut from if they separate high, then come back for the last couple 16" rounds, it's also nice when you can dump them into the woods and then de-limb them into the woods, easy with no cleanup .


----------



## al-k

First fire of the year last night, house was down to 62.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> Not sure I'd be taking my bride on honeymoon to a place where she's going to want to keep her clothes on .


After 25 years of marriage and 4 kids, the novelty has worn off a bit so that won’t be the focus of this trip. Lol. 
I know the season may not be ideal but here’s how the trip came about. Close friends have a daughter doing a semester at a university in Ireland. They had planned on going to visit her but their youngest son, 13, got sick. Turned out to be a malignant brain tumor. They operated and got it but he is in the middle of chemo and he’s pretty sick. So no trip for them. So we decided to go. We will visit the daughter and see the country my family came from 4 generations before me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Clearing bad trees around the camper spot down at my gf's land before we get the camper set in place...had a stack of 12x12" pavers for leveling the wheels and a couple stacks of cinder blocks to drop the leveling jacks down on. I was 3 for 3. Dropped the 1st two trees right on the stack of pavers and broke the top paver. Dropped a 14" 40ft scraggly walnut on a stack of cinder blocks and the top block exploded. No way did I think the top of that walnut (that was only 6") would destroy a cinder block. Glad we got extrees. Forestry helmet and logging boots are on the list for Bunyan....anybody going?


Depending on weather I’m going Friday or Saturday.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm trying to go Saturday cuz gf wants to go but if sat weather is gonna be crap I'll go fri & try to convince her to take vacaday


----------



## JustJeff

Was doing some work in the chicken coop tonight and decided it was time to make some noodles for bedding. I had a couple pieces of manitoba maple, elm and silver maple that the splitter didn’t like so out came the MS460. Not too long ago I sharpened the chain and filed the rakers. I was pretty aggressive in the raker filing and took them lower than I normally do. Boy was that ever the right thing to do! It cuts like mad! Didn’t take long to make a heap of noodles, I stuffed two feed bags full and an arm load in the nesting boxes.
Forgot how pleasing it is to run a real saw, I hadn’t run this one since spring and it was way overdue! Some pretty grain, colors and spalting in this wood. It’s almost a shame to burn it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/englander-nc30-legs.324777/


----------



## MustangMike

Great job, and I love the pic of the muffler mod! Sure makes those 460s run like they should.

I had modded one for a pro firewood guy a year ago, and recently he brought me his other 460 that was dying (and did not have a Magnum sticker). I fixed the problems with the saw, drilled the two holes in the muffler, removed the carb limiters and gave the saw back to him (he had been ready to scrap it).

He gave it to his helper to try out. The guy cuts a few good size cuts with it in Oak and looks up at his boss and exclaims "It's as strong as the Magnum saw"!!!


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 676573
> View attachment 676575
> Was doing some work in the chicken coop tonight and decided it was time to make some noodles for bedding. I had a couple pieces of manitoba maple, elm and silver maple that the splitter didn’t like so out came the MS460. Not too long ago I sharpened the chain and filed the rakers. I was pretty aggressive in the raker filing and took them lower than I normally do. Boy was that ever the right thing to do! It cuts like mad! Didn’t take long to make a heap of noodles, I stuffed two feed bags full and an arm load in the nesting boxes.
> Forgot how pleasing it is to run a real saw, I hadn’t run this one since spring and it was way overdue! Some pretty grain, colors and spalting in this wood. It’s almost a shame to burn it.



Aggressive chains like that are awesome for noodles, makes for a thicker noodle which I like for both starting fires, and using in the coop! I go through quite a few feed bags so I've always got some, they work well for filling up with noodles but don't breath as well as I'd like.


----------



## MustangMike

I also like running an outer dog on any of my saws 70 cc or larger. Most are designed for the 440, but are only about 1/4" off on the 460 and work just fine (with the bark you don't even notice it is not even).

I sold a 044 with dual dogs to a Tree Guy a couple of years ago. He loves that saw and told me if I have another to let him know. I recently let him test 3 saws, and he took one, and one of the reasons for taking it was "it had the dual dogs"!!! I told him I can put them on any of them, but he just liked that one!


----------



## Jeffkrib

al-k said:


> First fire of the year last night, house was down to 62.


Pretty sure I had my last fire for the season last night.

On another note when I was cycling home from work yesterday I spotted a tree guy getting off a bus with an Ms200T in hand was thinking he must of lost his car licence drink driving (maybe)> Wonder what the passengers were thinking when I guy gets on the bus with a Chainsaw.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Great job, and I love the pic of the muffler mod! Sure makes those 460s run like they should.
> 
> I had modded one for a pro firewood guy a year ago, and recently he brought me his other 460 that was dying (*and did not have a Magnum sticker*). I fixed the problems with the saw, drilled the two holes in the muffler, removed the carb limiters and gave the saw back to him (he had been ready to scrap it).
> 
> He gave it to his helper to try out. The guy cuts a few good size cuts with it in Oak and looks up at his boss and exclaims "It's as strong as the Magnum saw"!!!




That was the problem, right there. You didn't need to do all that other fancy stuff .


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Pretty sure I had my last fire for the season last night.
> 
> On another note when I was cycling home from work yesterday I spotted a tree guy getting off a bus with an Ms200T in hand was thinking he must of lost his car licence drink driving (maybe)> Wonder what the passengers were thinking when I guy gets on the bus with a Chainsaw.




They're thinking he should have got a 661.


----------



## Jeffkrib

No Cowboy they cost to much for the average commuter ....... that’s why they’re called Limby’s as they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## James Miller

I heard in aussie hard woods the 661 is an average firewood saw a 200t might barely handle cutting cowboys grass .


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowboy's been on the scrounge again. We've been having such nice weather I really can't help it. 18°-20°C through the day and it hasn't rained much so things have dried out a bit, but the grass hasn't got going yet. I have to drive a bit to get this scrounge but it sinks in water when dry so it's worth it IMO. 

We have a gas hydronic system that we have never used but works in theory. We have only used the convection heater which almost does the job. We also have an open fireplace that smokes to buggery. So I'm planning to put an insert in the open fireplace that can feed the existing hydronic infrastructure and will do a much better job of heating the squid's rooms, especially when they reach the age where they want to keep the doors closed. Plan is to use this super dense wood to do the job overnight where the local species near me will be getting pretty low by morning. And here it is.




The grey box log I had a look at last week next to my red box scrounge. 




Cutting through was an issue as much of its length was a bit buried. Put some cuts most of the way through and hoped I could roll it. Limby found it a good workout especially down the drier end of the log. Not easy going. The remainder of the last two scrounges of red box is in the background, I plan to finish that up on Friday. 




The branch stub sticking up gave the leverage to roll it eventually. Pity about some of the charcoal on it, must have had a fire through here at some point in the past.




I rolled most of the rounds over to the trailer. 




Some rounds weren't rollable and got split where they were. 




Hard going splitting too. I cut the rounds shorter so I would be able to hand split. Got there eventually with a bit of help from the 8 pounder. 




Loaded up.




Tasty tasty grey box. One of the best fuel woods we have over here.


----------



## JustJeff

All my saws are muffler modded but on the 460 it made the most difference. Drilled two holes and set the carb as per @MustangMike ’s instructions and it ran so good I never touched the carb again. As for the chain, I thought it might be grabby but it cut good. I cut a cookie off a round that was a hair too long for the splitter and it just made me want to cut a whole tree. There are a couple dead standing elms at my cousins place waiting on me. Hopefully I’ll be able to get them after we get back from vaycay.


----------



## LondonNeil

And....Houston we are go for burn, I repeat Houston go for burn on stove #1, have a warm winter, safe journey through autumn, we'll inform you of planned burn on stove #2 to boost for winter in a couple of months.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I also like running an outer dog on any of my saws 70 cc or larger


I'm all about having a large set of spikes on a saw I'm using for felling or for flush cutting, it makes the job much easier especially on a tree with a lot of root flare, but you do loose a little of the bar length, it also keeps the front paint a lot nicer looking .
Is there a difference between the magnum stickers saws and the non stickered ones.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I had a small load about 1 meter cube dropped off by the tree lopper but it was grey box so its effectively double that. I actually met the guy for the first time, so far he's delivered about 1 cord of pine, 1 cord of oak and the small load of grey box. He reckons the grey box is so hard the chipper blades couldn't cut though it. He actually lives in my suburb but has people all over Sydney who he uses to off load wood. He told me he likes me as I'm not fussy. I asked him what beer he drinks and I drop off a case at his house but he wouldn't accept it. I hope this relationship works out as it will make my scrounging life very easy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> And....Houston we are go for burn, I repeat Houston go for burn on stove #1, have a warm winter, safe journey through autumn, we'll inform you of planned burn on stove #2 to boost for winter in a couple of months.


Currently have the NC30 tore apart for repairs/mods. Have to rebuild the whole chimney cuz I was cheap...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Went to Walmart tonight and saw this, took it as a sign I should buy myself something.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

After listening to you guys chirp about them I bought myself this. On clearance and they had one so I bought it. If I hurt myself @James Miller or @svk is going to hear about it.


----------



## svk

Nice!


----------



## LondonNeil

so those fiskars super splits...x27 just different colour ..yes?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Need a Fiskars expert to answer that question, I’m a neophyte.


----------



## James Miller

Same thing different colors. I'm no expert but I looked at both and bought the SS cause it was $5 cheaper.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> After listening to you guys chirp about them I bought myself this. On clearance and they had one so I bought it. If I hurt myself @James Miller or @svk is going to hear about it.


@farmer steve told me if it doesnt split in 5 hits get the saw or hydro splitter. I follow that rule closely. I like swinging the axe but I'm not killing myself to prove a point.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I'm all about having a large set of spikes on a saw I'm using for felling or for flush cutting, it makes the job much easier especially on a tree with a lot of root flare, but you do loose a little of the bar length, it also keeps the front paint a lot nicer looking .
> Is there a difference between the magnum stickers saws and the non stickered ones.


Absolutely that sticker adds half a horse. Same way a monster energy sticker will add 5 hp to a motorcycle or snowmobile! My boys Honda Fit has a jegs sticker and I swear it’s faster. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> Absolutely that sticker adds half a horse. Same way a monster energy sticker will add 5 hp to a motorcycle or snowmobile! My boys Honda Fit has a jegs sticker and I swear it’s faster. Lol.


A freshly waxed vehicle is faster too.


----------



## JustJeff

Especially in the rain!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve told me if it doesnt split in 5 hits get the saw or hydro splitter. I follow that rule closely. I like swinging the axe but I'm not killing myself to prove a point.


Start at say 1/3 of the way in from the edge to start splitting?


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Is there a difference between the magnum stickers saws and the non stickered ones.



On the first year 046s (1996) the Magnum had a DP muffler cover and more power. Then the EPA put an end to the DP covers, but Stihl realized that "Magnum" sold saws, so they started sticking them on saws with no other changes (like 460s). There are running jokes about it, some people will not buy a saw that does not have a Magnum sticker on it, and I've sold 460s and had the guy look at me and say "I'm glad it's a Magnum"!!! Like I said, it sold saws.


----------



## MustangMike

I like large spikes on my 90+ cc saws and my felling saws (for the reasons mentioned). Other than that, the regular size dual spikes are preferred.


----------



## JustJeff

Mine is actually an MS460 Super. I am having stickers made! Super sticker adds cc’s as well as hp!


----------



## Philbert

Working S Minnesota tornadoes. 




Philbert


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Absolutely that sticker adds half a horse. Same way a monster energy sticker will add 5 hp to a motorcycle or snowmobile! My boys Honda Fit has a jegs sticker and I swear it’s faster. Lol.


That's cool, that's what I was thinking. I haven't ever heard that there was anything to them in regards to powa' so I figured I might get a little razzing, but sometimes that's how you learn, besides I give it out enough I better be able to take it .


MustangMike said:


> On the first year 046s (1996) the Magnum had a DP muffler cover and more power. Then the EPA put an end to the DP covers, but Stihl realized that "Magnum" sold saws, so they started sticking them on saws with no other changes (like 460s). There are running jokes about it, some people will not buy a saw that does not have a Magnum sticker on it, and I've sold 460s and had the guy look at me and say "I'm glad it's a Magnum"!!! Like I said, it sold saws.


That's cool, so the early 046 were the original magnums and had the DP covers, entering that into my data banks(should be there for a night or two lol). There are so many things like that and some are meaningless while others do have meaning. On the husky side of things there are many things that seem to coincide with changes like that but many have nothing to do wit them. An example is the early 365 was an open port saw, then they got a closed port design, but most associate the 365 special as being when they went to the closed port design when in actuality it was before the 365 special that the change happened. If you get an all original 365 special it will have a closed port 48mm cylinder(as far as I know, seems there is always exceptions to the rules) and it will also have a chain tensioner in the clutch cover which is preferred by most, but doesn't noodle as well as the front tensioner does.
I've heard on the newer stihl backpack blowers that the you want the one that says magnum as that was when/or after they had made improvements to them(valves were better, IIRC).
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Start at say 1/3 of the way in from the edge to start splitting?


I start at the edges on big stuff the work my way across. On 8-10" stuff I find a shot right down the middle will get it done most times.


----------



## PA Dan

JustJeff said:


> Mine is actually an MS460 Super. I am having stickers made! Super sticker adds cc’s as well as hp!


I picked up a 044 Pro a while back...lol!


----------



## JustJeff

PA Dan said:


> I picked up a 044 Pro a while back...lol!


Oh man, those are rare!


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, that's what I was thinking. I haven't ever heard that there was anything to them in regards to powa' so I figured I might get a little razzing, but sometimes that's how you learn, besides I give it out enough I better be able to take it .
> 
> That's cool, so the early 046 were the original magnums and had the DP covers, entering that into my data banks(should be there for a night or two lol). There are so many things like that and some are meaningless while others do have meaning. On the husky side of things there are many things that seem to coincide with changes like that but many have nothing to do wit them. An example is the early 365 was an open port saw, then they got a closed port design, but most associate the 365 special as being when they went to the closed port design when in actuality it was before the 365 special that the change happened. If you get an all original 365 special it will have a closed port 48mm cylinder(as far as I know, seems there is always exceptions to the rules) and it will also have a chain tensioner in the clutch cover which is preferred by most, but doesn't noodle as well as the front tensioner does.
> I've heard on the newer stihl backpack blowers that the you want the one that says magnum as that was when/or after they had made improvements to them(valves were better, IIRC).
> Thanks for the answer.


Razzing was not my intent so my apologies if it came off that way. I was just clowning around so please don’t take it as disrespect. 
From my understanding magnum is just a sticker whereas super denotes a larger engine. However super hasn’t been used for quite a while. I have run across a couple supers in the old flat top saws.


----------



## JustJeff

Now the 241 ryobi is a different story. It’s not a magnum or a super but it sure cuts a lot of wood!


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you put a "ROCK KRAWLER" sticker on a jeep it makes it better also. Even if it's a 4 door. With stock everything. With road tires.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Razzing was not my intent so my apologies if it came off that way. I was just clowning around so please don’t take it as disrespect.
> From my understanding magnum is just a sticker whereas super denotes a larger engine. However super hasn’t been used for quite a while. I have run across a couple supers in the old flat top saws.


No offense taken at all, maybe that word is a little stronger there than here, I use it as something friends do with one another. I'm all good .
Right on about the supers, that's why I was asking. I didn't know if there was a secret sticker model stihl I needed to own . On the husky 55's they had a closed port cylinder on the ones that just said 55, but the 55 ranchers where open port so sometimes a little labeling can let you in on something, other times it fools you into thinking it's better than the previous model but it's not.


JustJeff said:


> Now the 241 ryobi is a different story. It’s not a magnum or a super but it sure cuts a lot of wood!


No doubt about that, those are also rare .


----------



## svk

I had 300 miles of driving to do yesterday and wasn’t about to let a blown front driveshaft hamper my plans. I cut the remaining boot with my jack knife and threw the bass turd in the box. Was able to clean my hands with hand sanitizer and used the inside of a pair of pants as a rag. Was back on my way in about ten minutes. 




So now I have a 3x4 till I can put a new one in.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> If you put a "ROCK KRAWLER" sticker on a jeep it makes it better also. Even if it's a 4 door. With stock everything. With road tires.


If you put zero stickers on a jeep. Even a four door and know what your doing you can make 80% of the guys with big tires and lockers look stupid. It's more about the driver and spotter in the rocks then the rig that's hauling them. Now a well built rig with a good driver and spotter is something I'll stop to watch anytime.


----------



## Multifaceted

woodchip rookie said:


> If you put a "ROCK KRAWLER" sticker on a jeep it makes it better also. Even if it's a 4 door. With stock everything. With road tires.



Reminds me of a Jeep I saw in a parking lot a few months ago. Besides it being remarkably clean, I thought that perhaps it was recently washed for a show or Jeep get together. It looked pretty mean, lift kit, big ol' knobby off-road tires, bar lighting, snorkel, you name it. Walked around front to get another look, kneeled down and craned my neck to peer below the bumper and noticed... No front differential!

For a Barbie Jeep it looked cool, but it was all bark and no bite, ha ha ha


----------



## bear1998

They didnt make a real jeep after the mid to late 80's as far as im concerned....


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Went to Walmart tonight and saw this, took it as a sign I should buy myself something.


I went to Walmart last week and bought myself something. They had Federal 150 grain 30-30 on sale for $9.97 a box, with a $5 rebate from Federal, on up to 10 boxes. That was $5 for each box. So, got 10 boxes for $4.97 a box. The rebate is good through December 31st. Don't know how long the sale lasts.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I went to Walmart last week and bought myself something. They had Federal 150 grain 30-30 on sale for $9.97 a box, with a $5 rebate from Federal, on up to 10 boxes. That was $5 for each box. So, got 10 boxes for $4.97 a box. The rebate is good through December 31st. Don't know how long the sale lasts.


The real question is will you be back tomorrow lol.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> If you put zero stickers on a jeep. Even a four door and know what your doing you can make 80% of the guys with big tires and lockers look stupid. It's more about the driver and spotter in the rocks then the rig that's hauling them. Now a well built rig with a good driver and spotter is something I'll stop to watch anytime.


I think I need a good spotter when I'm out cutting .
All joking aside with all the backing off semi's I've done you find out real quick how important a good spotter is. In downtown Chicago there is a building with docks that is very old and also quite dark, it never fails that they want you to back into the last dock and you have to back in blind(on your left side at least that's the blind side here in the states ), and it's very tight because it was not built for 48' trailers, but probably 40'. They have a guy who works the docks who will get in the running board of your truck and he will tell you if you trust me and follow my orders exactly I'll get you in first try, but don't look at anything but me. If you knew what was good for you you did whatever he said and you were in the dock in no time, it was pretty cool as it would have taken me many times getting in and out of the truck to see where I was at and then pulling forward because I wasn't going to make it without hitting something.
I need a spotter like that when cutting .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had 300 miles of driving to do yesterday and wasn’t about to let a blown front driveshaft hamper my plans. I cut the remaining boot with my jack knife and threw the bass turd in the box. Was able to clean my hands with hand sanitizer and used the inside of a pair of pants as a rag. Was back on my way in about ten minutes.
> 
> View attachment 676834
> 
> 
> So now I have a 3x4 till I can put a new one in.


That great you got through it, gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## bear1998

chipper1 said:


> The real question is will you be back tomorrow lol.


Didnt know if ur askin me or maybe 1 of the other 10 people that are on here....lol


----------



## chipper1

bear1998 said:


> Didnt know if ur askin me or maybe 1 of the other 10 people that are on here....lol


I respond in line so folks know who I'm speaking to, although sometimes it does apply to everyone.
I don't shop Wally World myself or support any Chinese companies when I can avoid it, I'm glad we have options here.


----------



## James Miller

Maple or hickory? 


Found these guys over my rear sliding door. Guess I'll have to take care of them later.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> View attachment 676870
> Maple or hickory?
> 
> View attachment 676873
> Found these guys over my rear sliding door. Guess I'll have to take care of them later.


Definitely Maple.


----------



## James Miller

That's what I thought and then it all had the dark line down the middle when split. I brought it home to mix with the pine for the outside fire pit and thought I'd ask before i burned good firewood in the pit.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Maple for sure. Lick it, should taste sweet.


----------



## Buckshot00

First scrounge of the fall season. 
hickory dickory dock.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That great you got through it, gotta do what you gotta do.


Yup. Just have to laugh when life throws **** like this at you. 

I’ve experienced a number of “firsts” with broken stuff on this truck lol.


----------



## pdqdl

PA Dan said:


> I picked up a 044 Pro a while back...lol!



I got one in my back room right now, but it is much better looking than that yours. _It's one of my favorites.
_
It ran poorly last week; the tank vent line seems to have developed a split. It would start great, run great for 5 minutes, and then fall off & die like a teenager freshly kicked in the nuts. It would fall off engine RPM faster than simply running out of fuel, and then it wouldn't restart. _Until the next day.
_
All is well with it now.


----------



## PA Dan

pdqdl said:


> I got one in my back room right now, but it is much better looking than that yours. _It's one of my favorites.
> _
> It ran poorly last week; the tank vent line seems to have developed a split. It would start great, run great for 5 minutes, and then fall off & die like a teenager freshly kicked in the nuts. It would fall off engine RPM faster than simply running out of fuel, and then it wouldn't restart. _Until the next day.
> _
> All is well with it now.


Well it looked bad when I got it but you should see it now![emoji6][emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## PA Dan

Started as this...


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> That's what I thought and then it all had the dark line down the middle when split. I brought it home to mix with the pine for the outside fire pit and thought I'd ask before i burned good firewood in the pit.


Save it for the stove. it's good for fall and spring. now if it was spruce................................................


----------



## farmer steve

PA Dan said:


> Started as this...


Hey Dan. good to see ya here. gettin ready for archery season?


----------



## PA Dan

Sure am Steve. It opened the 15th here but the weather has not been good! I plan on getting started next week though! Getting the pool closed up this week so that wont be over my head! Lol! Seeing any big ones?

That 044 Pro was at Kris's gtg but you wouldn't have recognized it and not sure if you ran it!


----------



## farmer steve

PA Dan said:


> Sure am Steve. It opened the 15th here but the weather has not been good! I plan on getting started next week though! Getting the pool closed up this week so that wont be over my head! Lol! Seeing any big ones?
> 
> That 044 Pro was at Kris's gtg but you wouldn't have recognized it and not sure if you ran it!


not seein any big ones but the deer wiped me out of sweet corn this summer and i'm on the warpath. i didn't run much at Kris's cause of my back.


----------



## PA Dan

farmer steve said:


> not seein any big ones but the deer wiped me out of sweet corn this summer and i'm on the warpath. i didn't run much at Kris's cause of my back.


Oh wow that sucks! Maybe a hunting gtg is in order?


----------



## PA Dan

Here's what the Pro is now! After I built it it went on a little trip North of the border![emoji16]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats the best looking craftsman chainsaw I have ever seen, and the Stihl stickers ad atleast 1HP to boot.


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like Red Maple, so not that sweet!

I must have missed seeing about Kris's this year, when was it?


----------



## MustangMike

CFB builds a mean saw I've got one … enjoy. As good as they run, they get even stronger with break in.


----------



## PA Dan

MustangMike said:


> That looks like Red Maple, so not that sweet!
> 
> I must have missed seeing about Kris's this year, when was it?


It wasnt....that's the one you were at! Tell me again how many saws with bars and chains you can fit in a Mustang?


----------



## MustangMike

I did a new record this Sunday, 15, all with B+C, including two 660s with 36" and 3 saws with 28". I had 14 in it previously, but two did not have B+C, so that was cheating.

The two 660s with 36" barely fit in the trunk, you have to force them past the rubber molding.


----------



## PA Dan

MustangMike said:


> I did a new record this Sunday, 15, all with B+C, including two 660s with 36" and 3 saws with 28". I had 14 in it previously, but two did not have B+C, so that was cheating.
> 
> The two 660s with 36" barely fit in the trunk, you have to force them past the rubber molding.


What gtg was Sunday?


----------



## MustangMike

No GTG, just a little get together.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> No GTG, just a little get together.


Just you and 15 friends .


----------



## chipper1

PA Dan said:


> Here's what the Pro is now! After I built it it went on a little trip North of the border![emoji16]


Looks great, to bad it's not a pro no mo lol.
I'm gonna send my 440 your way so you can make it perty, it's one if the worse looking saws I have, but she runs well.


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> Looks great, to bad it's not a pro no mo lol.


No but it's got a little extra under the hood![emoji6]


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yup. Just have to laugh when life throws **** like this at you.
> 
> I’ve experienced a number of “firsts” with broken stuff on this truck lol.


I've had quite a few of those moments lately, only they weren't on the side of the road.
Last week was a tough one, you know how it goes, lots of first world problems.


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> Looks great, to bad it's not a pro no mo lol.
> I'm gonna send my 440 your way so you can make it perty, it's one if the worse looking saws I have, but she runs well.


Bring it on!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> not seein any big ones but the deer wiped me out of sweet corn this summer and i'm on the warpath. i didn't run much at Kris's cause of my back.


You maid me run all the big heavy saws for you that day.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> You maid me run all the big heavy saws for you that day.


Ever read the book “Tom Sawyer”?


----------



## James Miller

Nope


----------



## Jeffkrib

Status update on the scrounged logs I bored and hollowed out. My wife planted the Orchids in.

The last pick is of the existing Orchid with my hand for scale (I’m 6’3” and have big hands).


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Status update on the scrounged logs I bored and hollowed out. My wife planted the Orchids in.
> 
> The last pick is of the existing Orchid with my hand for scale (I’m 6’3” and have big hands).
> 
> 
> View attachment 676957
> 
> 
> View attachment 676959
> 
> 
> View attachment 676958



Nice. 

Looks like you haven't split much wood in a while.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> The real question is will you be back tomorrow lol.


Hey Chipper, the rebate was only good for 10 boxes, so I'm limited out. Even $9.97 is a pretty good deal though. I mostly use 30-30 brass to reform 22 HiPower brass. But I bought the Savage 1899 Saddle Ring Carbine a couple weeks ago, in 30-30. A little side note. My neighbor in WV had a bear kill a couple of his sheep and DNR gave him a Damage Tag to take one bear. He said when ever we come up, bring a rifle till the tag is filled.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> not seein any big ones but the deer wiped me out of sweet corn this summer and i'm on the warpath. i didn't run much at Kris's cause of my back.


Steve, did you see my post that my neighbor had a bear kill a couple of his sheep? He got a DNR Damage Tag and said come get a Bear!


----------



## chipper1

PA Dan said:


> No but it's got a little extra under the hood![emoji6]


I'm sure it runs great.


PA Dan said:


> Bring it on!


Mine looks worse than yours, but I had it built as a bucket saw, wanted a lightweight 70cc saw to throw in the bucket of the tractor to keep my other ones nice. What's funny is it has only ridden in the bucket a few times as my buddy who I was going to cut tops with for firewood backed out of the deal . Oh well it's still a great saw.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Status update on the scrounged logs I bored and hollowed out. My wife planted the Orchids in.
> 
> The last pick is of the existing Orchid with my hand for scale (I’m 6’3” and have big hands).
> 
> 
> View attachment 676957
> 
> 
> View attachment 676959
> 
> 
> View attachment 676958


Looks like they like it.
When I cut trees that are rotten I save all the dirt that comes out for the flower beds, it's some rich soil, high in organic matter(especially compared to the sand/gravel we have for dirt here).


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Chipper, the rebate was only good for 10 boxes, so I'm limited out. Even $9.97 is a pretty good deal though. I mostly use 30-30 brass to reform 22 HiPower brass. But I bought the Savage 1899 Saddle Ring Carbine a couple weeks ago, in 30-30. A little side note. My neighbor in WV had a bear kill a couple of his sheep and DNR gave him a Damage Tag to take one bear. He said when ever we come up, bring a rifle till the tag is filled.


I figured you would only get a few on the rebate, does it say per household, you might be able to have your wife grab ten more.
Works out you just got the 30-30 .
That sounds like a good bit of work, lot's of time involved.
My dad had a die for using 22 rim fire as a 22 cal projectile, I have no idea how many of these I ran through the process lol. I wonder if he still has the setup, I know they aren't cheap nowadays.
Here's a quick video, theres much better ones, but they are much longer.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Chipper, the rebate was only good for 10 boxes, so I'm limited out. Even $9.97 is a pretty good deal though. I mostly use 30-30 brass to reform 22 HiPower brass. But I bought the Savage 1899 Saddle Ring Carbine a couple weeks ago, in 30-30. A little side note. My neighbor in WV had a bear kill a couple of his sheep and DNR gave him a Damage Tag to take one bear. He said when ever we come up, bring a rifle till the tag is filled.


I have a friend who works at a small airport. Any 4 legged creature that is able to breach the perimeter fence is tuned into camp meat on the spot as they become a major danger to landing planes. Does not sound like it happens all that often but they take care of business when it does.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I figured you would only get a few on the rebate, does it say per household, you might be able to have your wife grab ten more.
> Works out you just got the 30-30 .
> That sounds like a good bit of work, lot's of time involved.
> My dad had a die for using 22 rim fire as a 22 cal projectile, I have no idea how many of these I ran through the process lol. I wonder if he still has the setup, I know they aren't cheap nowadays.
> Here's a quick video, theres much better ones, but they are much longer.



Yep, 10 per household, address. That's interesting, and might be of interest to HiPower shooters. The HP uses a .228 bullet instead of the standard .224 used nowadays. If you could use a 22 case for the jacket it might work?


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I have a friend who works at a small airport. Any 4 legged creature that is able to breach the perimeter fence is tuned into camp meat on the spot as they become a major danger to landing planes. Does not sound like it happens all that often but they take care of business when it does.



I remember years ago being at a small air port in CT, they had a 243 in the tower to control woodchucks.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went back out to my grey and red box scrounge spot this morning. Everything was still as I left it on Tuesday. If I came across a peppermint log that had charcoal on part of the outside, I'd probably move on and find one that didn't. With grey box, however, there are few sins that can't be forgiven.




I gave the 460 a go today as it hasn't had much love recently and worked the remainder of the log into rounds. 




Then split. A few pretty ugly shapes and noodled some as they were just dead-set unsplittable. 




Packed them into the trailer - bit over half a cube then reversed over to the red box. 




Also put some of the dry end bits into the back of the Suby for old time's sake.




Knocked a few rounds of the red box with Limby this time, with still a bit left there. 




Loaded up. Not so pretty but it warm you long time. 




Then I went for a walk a bit further up the track. Anyone game to have a crack at this one? The higher one is directly over the lower one . 




Me, I think I'll pass. You could probably scrounge a load out of the branches out of pic to the left without too much trouble but I think I might keep my scrounging a bit closer to home for a while now. The Suby uses about 14 litres of fuel to get there and back at $1.52 per litre, so about $21 of fuel for a bit over 1/3 cord. But then you have to factor in the benefits of healthy exercise and the incalculable benefit of being able to post pics of your scrounge on the interweb.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I think the only safe way to tackle that is to climb the log and tie a rope around it then yank it down with the Scoobydoo.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I went back out to my grey and red box scrounge spot this morning. Everything was still as I left it on Tuesday. If I came across a peppermint log that had charcoal on part of the outside, I'd probably move on and find one that didn't. With grey box, however, there are few sins that can't be forgiven.
> 
> View attachment 677107
> 
> 
> I gave the 460 a go today as it hasn't had much love recently and worked the remainder of the log into rounds.
> 
> View attachment 677099
> 
> 
> Then split. A few pretty ugly shapes and noodled some as they were just dead-set unsplittable.
> 
> View attachment 677097
> 
> 
> Packed them into the trailer - bit over half a cube then reversed over to the red box.
> 
> View attachment 677098
> 
> 
> Also put some of the dry end bits into the back of the Suby for old time's sake.
> 
> View attachment 677096
> 
> 
> Knocked a few rounds of the red box with Limby this time, with still a bit left there.
> 
> View attachment 677105
> 
> 
> Loaded up. Not so pretty but it warm you long time.
> 
> View attachment 677094
> 
> 
> Then I went for a walk a bit further up the track. Anyone game to have a crack at this one? The higher one is directly over the lower one .
> 
> View attachment 677100
> 
> 
> Me, I think I'll pass. You could probably scrounge a load out of the branches out of pic to the left without too much trouble but I think I might keep my scrounging a bit closer to home for a while now. The Suby uses about 14 litres of fuel to get there and back at $1.52 per litre, so about $21 of fuel for a bit over 1/3 cord. But then you have to factor in the benefits of healthy exercise and the incalculable benefit of being able to post pics of your scrounge on the interweb.
> 
> Some nice wood there mate, I'd be putting a chain around that limb that's hung up and pulling down (we do it all the time in some of the places we cut in) works a treat and takes the danger right out of it as a rule.


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 677100
> 
> 
> Me, I think I'll pass. You could probably scrounge a load out of the branches out of pic to the left without too much trouble but I think I might keep my scrounging a bit closer to home for a while now. The Suby uses about 14 litres of fuel to get there and back at $1.52 per litre, so about $21 of fuel for a bit over 1/3 cord. But then you have to factor in the benefits of healthy exercise and the incalculable benefit of being able to post pics of your scrounge on the interweb.



That would be a piece 'o cake. Dead trees on the ground are easier than dead trees still standing; even if they are only partly on the ground.

But you would have to pay me to do that one. If I was a scrounger, I would pass on it for sure. Normally, I am happy if I can give wood away. I paid $27 disposal charges today for a couple tons of elm, and I have the rest of the tree to dump tomorrow.

We don't seem to have any scroungers in our area.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Some nice wood there mate, I'd be putting a chain around that limb that's hung up and pulling down (we do it all the time in some of the places we cut in) works a treat and takes the danger right out of it as a rule.



It'd be nice because there's a crapload of wood in those two branches. But there's no chance in hell of getting that one down without heavy machinery - calling it a limb doesn't do it justice. The picture is deceptive. The lower one is a good 30 inches and the upper one is only a little less so there's a huge amount of weight there. The main trunk of that tree is about 2 metres in diameter. It's a monster. And I have a 4cyl Subaru. 

I was thinking about you this morning on my drive out there since I haven't seen you about on AS for a while. I'm glad it is not because you died. How's the ticker?


----------



## Cowboy254

pdqdl said:


> That would be a piece 'o cake. Dead trees on the ground are easier than dead trees still standing; even if they are only partly on the ground.
> 
> But you would have to pay me to do that one.



Scrounger discount?


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> It'd be nice because there's a crapload of wood in those two branches. But there's no chance in hell of getting that one down without heavy machinery - calling it a limb doesn't do it justice. The picture is deceptive. The lower one is a good 30 inches and the upper one is only a little less so there's a huge amount of weight there. The main trunk of that tree is about 2 metres in diameter. It's a monster. And I have a 4cyl Subaru.
> 
> I was thinking about you this morning on my drive out there since I haven't seen you about on AS for a while. I'm glad it is not because you died. How's the ticker?



Ah that makes sense mate, if it's that big leave it well alone, just not worth the risk. Yeah the tickers fine, all tests came back showing it's in great condition despite the years of abuse.

I've been kept busy enclosing a deck, I've been out cutting wood too but haven't worried about posting anything.

here's some stuff I've been cutting up lately (not sure if I've posted any of them up before)


----------



## aheeejd

Got kinda a late start this year. I'm behind big time. I stack 4 rows tall & deep & I'm only at 2. 5. Here in New Hampshire the summer was either raining or ridiculously ludacrisly hot (muggy). But I'll get her done.

I use a 550XP & husqvarna site says 20" bar max. I went to shop where I bought saw about 4 years ago & the guy says "you don't want to put a 20" bar on it". I said husqvarna site says it's max. I went with it & found it to work ok. Boggs down a little but not horrible. And I'll probably just use on the big buts like in the pic.





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

aheeejd said:


> Got kinda a late start this year. I'm behind big time. I stack 4 rows tall & deep & I'm only at 2. 5. Here in New Hampshire the summer was either raining or ridiculously ludacrisly hot (muggy). But I'll get her done.
> 
> I use a 550XP & husqvarna site says 20" bar max. I went to shop where I bought saw about 4 years ago & the guy says "you don't want to put a 20" bar on it". I said husqvarna site says it's max. I went with it & found it to work ok. Boggs down a little but not horrible. And I'll probably just use on the big buts like in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Are you using 3/8 or .325? Also if you did a muffler mod and timing advance that would really sling a 20" nicely.


----------



## James Miller

@Cowboy254 one of the small hickories had an accident.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> I remember years ago being at a small air port in CT, they had a 243 in the tower to control woodchucks.


How doo I get that job??!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 677207
> @Cowboy254 one of the small hickories had an accident.



It happens sometimes. Just bad luck, I guess . 



aheeejd said:


> Got kinda a late start this year. I'm behind big time. I stack 4 rows tall & deep & I'm only at 2. 5. Here in New Hampshire the summer was either raining or ridiculously ludacrisly hot (muggy). But I'll get her done.
> 
> I use a 550XP & husqvarna site says 20" bar max. I went to shop where I bought saw about 4 years ago & the guy says "you don't want to put a 20" bar on it". I said husqvarna site says it's max. I went with it & found it to work ok. Boggs down a little but not horrible. And I'll probably just use on the big buts like in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Hot and humid, urk. Hard to get motivated to do firewood in those conditions. What's the wood you've got up there?


----------



## James Miller

Mostly cherry with some oak on the bottom and hickory on top. Last load from this spot up to the tree guys to get the brush out now.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 677232
> Mostly cherry with some oak on the bottom and hickory on top. Last load from this spot up to the tree guys to get the brush out now.


does't look a 1/4 inch over 16 James. Yer learnin.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> I went back out to my grey and red box scrounge spot this morning. ...
> 
> Then I went for a walk a bit further up the track. Anyone game to have a crack at this one? The higher one is directly over the lower one .
> 
> View attachment 677100
> 
> 
> Me, I think I'll pass. You could probably scrounge a load out of the branches out of pic to the left without too much trouble but I think I might keep my scrounging a bit closer to home for a while now. The Suby uses about 14 litres of fuel to get there and back at $1.52 per litre, so about $21 of fuel for a bit over 1/3 cord. But then you have to factor in the benefits of healthy exercise and the incalculable benefit of being able to post pics of your scrounge on the interweb.



Cough , cough ...

https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?...at=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=griphoist


----------



## svk

Current situation


----------



## James Miller

The racks are full and now the old chicken pen is full. Time to bring skids home from work and start stashing wood in the woods.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> does't look a 1/4 inch over 16 James. Yer learnin.


Nope the tree guys cut all that to length for me.


----------



## Buckshot00

Before Florence-
After Florence


----------



## Buckshot00

Found the woodpile here.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Buckshot00 said:


> Before Florence-View attachment 677247
> After Florence View attachment 677248


That sucks. That was a lot of work.


----------



## Cowboy254

Buckshot00 said:


> Found the woodpile here. View attachment 677249
> View attachment 677251
> View attachment 677250





Dammit. How much of did you lose altogether?


----------



## Buckshot00

Prolly 2 cords of ash. I'm retrieving it from the woods and drying it out.


----------



## svk

Oh man, that sucks!


----------



## svk

I don’t normally cut spruce but this little tree suffered a broken top in a snow storm over the past couple of years and wasn’t going to amount to much so I took it down. 

Lots of sap in the trunk, should burn nice.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Buckshot00 said:


> Prolly 2 cords of ash. I'm retrieving it from the woods and drying it out.


damn that sucks bad


----------



## woodchip rookie

Are there any climbers in this thread? I know there's climbing forums/threads but this is a good group.


----------



## Cowboy254

Buckshot00 said:


> Prolly 2 cords of ash. I'm retrieving it from the woods and drying it out.



@KiwiBro recommends dumping your wood in the river to help it dry out faster (I guess you'd need some way of stopping it getting washed away). I can imagine how that might work by leaching out and diluting the woody moisture with more evaporable water perhaps. It might end up being the driest ash you've ever burned. 

I hope you can retrieve most of it.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> @KiwiBroIt might end up being the driest ash you've ever burned.


(All fire wood ends up as dry ash).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Buckshot00 said:


> Prolly 2 cords of ash. I'm retrieving it from the woods and drying it out.


Glad you found your wood BS.
Hope your getting everything else pieced back together too.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Cough , cough ...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?...at=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=griphoist


I was thinking, that's when you need a skidding winch, but that will work too .

Today I decided to tackle a cherry lead that had been needing to come down for a while now. It had a branch that was half rotten and curved back and went through the crotch of a black locust, and it was pretty jammed in there. I've been wanting to climb it and drop the top of that branch above the crotch and then cut the other side and fell it. Well I didn't have an adult around so I just dropped it with a little help from the Japanese felling device(the Kubota). Ends up that I was able to pull it right through the crotch with the angle I dropped it, unfortunately it hung up in a small cluster go black locust. I blame @Cowboy254 for this as when I saw his picture I thought just pull it down if it doesn't come out . Well guess what I got to do today, that's right, just pull it down. As luck would have it the skidding winch was not on my tractor and there wouldn't be time to hook it up, got to keep things moving and I have ropes as well as a pulley .
I even ran limby today, you can see him in a few of the pictures .
Theres more pictures of the whole process in the link, quite a few pictures of how I cut without a mishap other than it hanging up which I knew was a possibility and wasn't really an issue to me.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wZP3T1kKPJfg6KREA






Here's the pull with the pulley, thanks full I have the tools I do .


Look there's limby.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Current situation
> View attachment 677244



Doh! They had said there was a chance of that for the northern part of the state.


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Doh! They had said there was a chance of that for the northern part of the state.


I didn’t check the temp but it is well below freezing right now. Luckily that sleet was all we got.


----------



## MustangMike

Re: bar length on a 550 - Likely depends a lot on what wood you are cutting, what is good in soft wood may not be good in Hard Maple!

Re: Cowboy's tree - Be carful, assess the likely direction of fall, try to stay on the safe side, and always be alert. Start cutting from the bottom (use some wedges so you don't pinch a bar), and see if the weight of it will bring it down. If it is free hanging, then cut the trunk, and you may want to tie it off. Just remember the extra stuff, and be careful.


----------



## MustangMike

We had one cold day a few days ago, high 40s and low 50s all day, the heat went on. Next day, over 70!!!


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> I didn’t check the temp but it is well below freezing right now. Luckily that sleet was all we got.



I got 28 degree here at the house. Finish off this coffee and get my butt out to the woodpile. Should be a nice one.


----------



## Buckshot00

Philbert said:


> (All fire wood ends up as dry ash).
> 
> Philbert


Good one.


----------



## aheeejd

svk said:


> Are you using 3/8 or .325? Also if you did a muffler mod and timing advance that would really sling a 20" nicely.


Using .325. I'll have to look into those mods. Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aheeejd

Cowboy254 said:


> It happens sometimes. Just bad luck, I guess .
> 
> 
> 
> Hot and humid, urk. Hard to get motivated to do firewood in those conditions. What's the wood you've got up there?


That is a sugar maple. When it was cut it gushed sap. I'd never really seen anything like it. Allot of sap came out

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2412

I looked at a new Central Boiler OWB yesterday. I was on my way to pick up the last load from this 36” silver maple that I cut last week. It was leaning toward the road. I cut off two large limbs that were on the road side, and I still had to pull it over with a rope. 

I’m undecided on the OWB. It’s between spending the 12+K to heat the house and machine shed, or 2K for a Drolet furnace just for the shed.


----------



## panolo

2412 said:


> I looked at a new Central Boiler OWB yesterday. I was on my way to pick up the last load from this 36” silver maple that I cut last week. It was leaning toward the road. I cut off two large limbs that were on the road side, and I still had to pull it over with a rope.
> 
> I’m undecided on the OWB. It’s between spending the 12+K to heat the house and machine shed, or 2K for a Drolet furnace just for the shed.



I've went a couple seasons with my 550 edge and I love it. Took me a while to get it dialed and I had help from some good users here. I had to pick up some stuff at my dealer and looked at the new 750 edge. Pretty sure I am going to upgrade to that next year. Going to add a garage and the bigger unit should heat my home and garage with ease. Don't know if you are looking at the edge or classic but if there are any questions I can answer from experiences don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 2412

Thank you Panolo,

I’m thinking Edge 750. The 550 would probably be big enough, but with global warming and all who knows. Is there any down side to going bigger other than the initial cost?

My payback is looking like 10 years, and I may be too old by then to cut wood.


----------



## Cody

2412 said:


> I looked at a new Central Boiler OWB yesterday. I was on my way to pick up the last load from this 36” silver maple that I cut last week. It was leaning toward the road. I cut off two large limbs that were on the road side, and I still had to pull it over with a rope.
> 
> I’m undecided on the OWB. It’s between spending the 12+K to heat the house and machine shed, or 2K for a Drolet furnace just for the shed.



Have you looked into an airstove? 1/3 the cost of a boiler, but likely around double that of the Drolet. I almost went that route, but found an old Schweiss for the garage that works rather well but it's on borrowed time.


----------



## turnkey4099

aheeejd said:


> That is a sugar maple. When it was cut it gushed sap. I'd never really seen anything like it. Allot of sap came out
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I've had Elms do the same thing, run a regular stream of water.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cody said:


> Have you looked into an airstove? 1/3 the cost of a boiler, but likely around double that of the Drolet. I almost went that route, but found an old Schweiss for the garage that works rather well but it's on borrowed time.


 
Never let age alone rule you. I'm 83 and still out there. Doctor told me to slow down last month. "Never". Got a load on the truck right now backed up to the splitter, I'll be out there as soon as I'm off of here.


----------



## chucker

turnkey4099 said:


> Never let age alone rule you. I'm 83 and still out there. Doctor told me to slow down last month. "Never". Got a load on the truck right now backed up to the splitter, I'll be out there as soon as I'm off of here.


! you must be a "plain mean and ornery person" to beat up on wood at that young and energetic stage of life ? lol


----------



## KiwiBro

Buckshot00 said:


> Before Florence-View attachment 677247
> After Florence View attachment 677248


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> It'd be nice because there's a crapload of wood in those two branches. But there's no chance in hell of getting that one down without heavy machinery - calling it a limb doesn't do it justice. The picture is deceptive.


Does the suby need new tyres any time soon? The MS880 tread pattern is supposed to be great for when you really need traction. Butif tyres are fine, the suby will pull anything over, with mechanical advantage. A few of the cheap Chinese 6T pullies/snatch blocks (not the crappy 4x4 pullies - they might do if you got enough of them but I wasted too much $ on buying too many of them before I went with bigger blocks) and some good rope/cable will do nicely. Otherwise, can you start nibbling away at the low end of the widow-maker and make it through from one side with the 661? Or is it still too big down there?

Or, perhaps you can practice cutting windows in the trunk with the 661 and eventually drop the bugger over sans 880/395?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> @KiwiBro recommends dumping your wood in the river to help it dry out faster (I guess you'd need some way of stopping it getting washed away). I can imagine how that might work by leaching out and diluting the woody moisture with more evaporable water perhaps. It might end up being the driest ash you've ever burned.
> 
> I hope you can retrieve most of it.


Thank you for even remembering my pearls of wisdom. You know, it's funny sometimes. I'll drop a wee nugget in a post and everyone writes it off as a wisecrack. Then, years later, someone will quote it to endorse the idea and say it worked well for them Then it becomes all the rage as all those who thought I was talking out my backside realises I might have been onto something. In the case of drying wood by getting it sopping wet, I was a sceptic and thought th old-timer was taking the piss but after testing it myself I decided on that occasion at least that he was fair dinkum. He's probably lived long enough to see the old ways that were once considered by his generation as self-evident solutions, become forgotten and then rediscovered and championed as the latest 'new' thing. I guess we can all but hope we reach such milestones ourselves.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Does the suby need new tyres any time soon? The MS880 tread pattern is supposed to be great for when you really need traction. Butif tyres are fine, the suby will pull anything over, with mechanical advantage. A few of the cheap Chinese 6T pullies/snatch blocks (not the crappy 4x4 pullies - they might do if you got enough of them but I wasted too much $ on buying too many of them before I went with bigger blocks) and some good rope/cable will do nicely. Otherwise, can you start nibbling away at the low end of the widow-maker and make it through from one side with the 661? Or is it still too big down there?
> 
> Or, perhaps you can practice cutting windows in the trunk with the 661 and eventually drop the bugger over sans 880/395?



I'm reconsidering having a go at that tree. I was thinking I have enough grey/red/yellow box and things were getting a bit hard to bother going after it. Then I gave myself an uppercut for thinking such things. 




I'm thinking maybe clean up the smaller ends first, everything on the far side of where the trunks reach the ground. As far as I'm concerned, climbing trees is for monkeys and the top limb has a lot of contact with the main trunk, possibly still attached but it's too high to really see. In any case, I'm not going up there. 

I mentioned this tree to a bloke yesterday and he wants to come out with me and take it down. He has a 4WD ute and plenty of chain along with a trailer twice the size of mine. Having taken off all the smaller stuff, is there any problem with chaining the low end of the suspended log and pulling that to try to dislodge the top end? I have no experience with pulling stuff like this down, all my wood is either already down or has Limby related accidents.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Thank you for even remembering my pearls of wisdom. You know, it's funny sometimes. I'll drop a wee nugget in a post and everyone writes it off as a wisecrack. Then, years later, someone will quote it to endorse the idea and say it worked well for them Then it becomes all the rage as all those who thought I was talking out my backside realises I might have been onto something. In the case of drying wood by getting it sopping wet, I was a sceptic and thought th old-timer was taking the piss but after testing it myself I decided on that occasion at least that he was fair dinkum. He's probably lived long enough to see the old ways that were once considered by his generation as self-evident solutions, become forgotten and then rediscovered and championed as the latest 'new' thing. I guess we can all but hope we reach such milestones ourselves.



I'm also guessing that moving water would work better than stihl water too, river better than a dam.


----------



## Philbert

There. Now I have a STIHL advertising piece hung up in my garage. Not lit, like some, but I have a flashlight.

Philbert


----------



## Hinerman

Helped a friend with some downed limbs. He gifted me with some of the plunder. Plenty of red oak around here; white oak, not so much


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> Never let age alone rule you. I'm 83 and still out there. Doctor told me to slow down last month. "Never". Got a load on the truck right now backed up to the splitter, I'll be out there as soon as I'm off of here.


I really want to see this. I want to see an 83yr old man scrounge wood, unload onto a splitter and stack that. You should get a camera person and post a short vid on youtube. Title it "83 YEAR OLD MAN PROCESSING FIREWOOD". You would have like a million veiws.


----------



## svk

Did a little tree work for a friend of a friend today. Dropped and bucked 20 birch/maple that were dying or dead. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Philbert

Hinerman said:


> Helped a friend with some downed limbs. He gifted me with some of the plunder.


Sounds like a 'win-win' situation.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Did a little tree work for a friend of a friend today. Dropped and bucked 20 birch/maple that were dying or dead. Sorry no pics.


You know the rules, Mods.
I bought a new to me splitter today and got another 365, this one is an XT version, I really needed another 70cc saw .
I pressure washed the splitter and my mower as both were pretty nasty, I think I added a lot of value to both of them, the saw will be sold dirty .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I have no experience with pulling stuff like this down, all my wood is either already down or has Limby related accidents.


Just guessing, as hard as that wood is I would think it isn't very stringy so it should just break right off and be on the ground will little effort.
Did you see the link to the pictures in my post where I got the cherry hung up, few tricks in there that work well even when cutting a log on the ground.


----------



## MustangMike

chucker said:


> ! you must be a "plain mean and ornery person" to beat up on wood at that young and energetic stage of life ? lol



He provides goals I'm looking forward to attaining! Been working on a construction site a few times over the past few weeks. It is on a steep slope, and the heavy equipment can't get to a lot of it. The athletic 24 year old that is about my height/weight can't get over the endurance I still have at my age. Of course, when I was his age, I was really in good shape. 

I used to be able to take a full breadth of air, lay on my back (arms out stretched) and sink to the bottom of the pool. (This was demonstrated after the guy giving the life saving course stated that everybody could float). After that, I became the rescue dummy, and everyone complained! I was only 170 lbs, but the 220 lb football player was far easier to rescue in the water.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm reconsidering having a go at that tree. I was thinking I have enough grey/red/yellow box and things were getting a bit hard to bother going after it. Then I gave myself an uppercut for thinking such things.


Onya. There's nothing there a bit of musing and 'what if' thinking won't sort out.


Cowboy254 said:


> I'm thinking maybe clean up the smaller ends first... Having taken off all the smaller stuff, is there any problem with chaining the low end of the suspended log and pulling that to try to dislodge the top end?


 Sounds like a good plan, although because there is a lot of weight in that limb close to where it is attached, even if you upper cut to the point the tip no longer falls to the ground but swings right back against the trunk, it might rip itself off without needing any persuasion. That's probably the most dangerous point as it's hard to predict which way it'll go. I've seen them swing back, hit the trunk, break off at the crotch, stab into the ground and fall at weird angles. There are some great videos online of how to safely upper cut a limb like this one, where it has the potential to swing and stab the ground.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I used to be able to take a full breadth of air, lay on my back (arms out stretched) and sink to the bottom of the pool.


High BTU's in you.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm also guessing that moving water would work better than stihl water too, river better than a dam.


Have only tried it in a river but I suspect you are right too. I'll try it out though if get the chance this Summer and post some findings. I've been flat out building and haven't run a chainsaw in months *hangs head in shame*.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, today I babysat my Granddaughter in the morning, then did the rear brakes on the Mustang in the afternoon. Real PITA freeing up those calipers after they have lock up. Luckily got some help from my neighbor who has a torch and stuff, and has done it before.

Yesterday worked with my brother on his challenging engineering job (the previous footings/piers were failing). We got down to another section of bed rock, drilled holes, sank rebar, made forms and poured the concrete. Site is finally getting a little safer! My brother often takes jobs no one else will do.

The deck, and house, are about 30' up.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Never let age alone rule you. I'm 83 and still out there. Doctor told me to slow down last month. "Never". Got a load on the truck right now backed up to the splitter, I'll be out there as soon as I'm off of here.


I can’t like this post enough! That’s my goal. I want to quit working for a living but I don’t want to quit working.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Well, today I babysat my Granddaughter in the morning, then did the rear brakes on the Mustang in the afternoon. Real PITA freeing up those calipers after they have lock up. Luckily got some help from my neighbor who has a torch and stuff, and has done it before.
> 
> Yesterday worked with my brother on his challenging engineering job (the previous footings/piers were failing). We got down to another section of bed rock, drilled holes, sank rebar, made forms and poured the concrete. Site is finally getting a little safer! My brother often takes jobs no one else will do.
> 
> The deck, and house, are about 30' up.


And the funny thing is, bugger all people will realise how much time and money was sunk into keeping the building they are standing in from staying upright. 

Way back when, my boss at the time was hired to build on a fairly interesting hillside/almost-cliff overlooking a fashionable beach. Usual story of customers with too much money and thinking they can outbid mother nature and the laws of physics. Close to $150k later, we got out of the ground and could start the regular building work. Admittedly, was a stunning location but holey moley, I wonder if global warming/climate change will eventually see Mother Nature reclaim all those materials.


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> I've had Elms do the same thing, run a regular stream of water.



Cut some in town this spring and yes, steady stream of water out of them. Heavy? Absolutely, brought a fair amount of it home though and split some the other day and you can all guess it, water gushing out of it when the wedge dove in. Some of it even split rather cleanly, with only a few splinters. Good stuff for sure.



turnkey4099 said:


> Never let age alone rule you. I'm 83 and still out there. Doctor told me to slow down last month. "Never". Got a load on the truck right now backed up to the splitter, I'll be out there as soon as I'm off of here.



I tried talking a retired fella into taking it and basically copying it, but making it a little bit heavier. I also want to find a way to mount the fan on top of it and blow the heat downwards but he declined. Doesn't want the liability. Good stoves, simple with a large firebox. I want to try to remove the angled side skirts inside the firebox though, so I can put in larger bricks, and come up with some sort of a baffle for it. It does the job, but things can always be improved. Either way it heats the garage beyond what's needed, so maybe I should just keep chuckin' wood in it.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother used to work as an engineer for the County Hwy Dept. When a bridge got washed out, they told him they wanted to rebuild it to withstand a 1 in 100 year flood.

My brother responded "we have had 3 of them in the last decade, I'm going to build it better than that". After a little back and forth, they approved his plans.


----------



## panolo

2412 said:


> Thank you Panolo,
> 
> I’m thinking Edge 750. The 550 would probably be big enough, but with global warming and all who knows. Is there any down side to going bigger other than the initial cost?
> 
> My payback is looking like 10 years, and I may be too old by then to cut wood.



No down side I can think of except cost. I should have gone 750 from the start if I would have known that my future plans included a garage. My payback is much quicker than yours. I should dang near be square after this year.


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> I really want to see this. I want to see an 83yr old man scrounge wood, unload onto a splitter and stack that. You should get a camera person and post a short vid on youtube. Title it "83 YEAR OLD MAN PROCESSING FIREWOOD". You would have like a million veiws.



I had a customer who was in his mid 80's that filled up two saws and cut anytime it was under 70 degrees. Said if he cut more than 2 tanks he hurt like hell. He also was a moonshiner. He had a butcher shop at his farm and when they started getting all finicky about licenses and such so he shut it down. Said without shine and firewood he'd been dead years ago.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I can’t like this post enough! That’s my goal. I want to quit working for a living but I don’t want to quit working.



That was my philosophy. Retired from County Dispatch and went after more scrounges. Didn't need any more wood and wife wanted me to stop but I knew if I ever quit working and just sat around I wouldn't lasst long. I currently have some 90-100 cord, half or more is locust, in the 'wood yard'. Sell a few cords/yr. I figure I lose about $100 a cord when I sell as my gas bills are outrageous with all the running I do back and forth. 

I will admit that swinging that MS441 drssed with a 32" bar is getting a bit much. 

My 6 weeks doing nothing after the back surgery (thread 'house bound') didn't do me any favors. Lost some conditioning and at this age once lost it isn't going to come back much. 

Finally gave up looking for my digital camera and bought a new one. I'll shoot some pics in the wood yard and see if I can post them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> I used to be able to take a full breadth of air, lay on my back (arms out stretched) and sink to the bottom of the pool. (This was demonstrated after the guy giving the life saving course stated that everybody could float).


Same here. 5'7" 150lbs. I don't float.


----------



## Marine5068

MountainHigh said:


> I've got some catching up to do:
> 
> About 3 chords now well baked in this pile scrounged late Spring, and another 3 chords out of view around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 670454


Looks like some nice heat there. Money in the bank.


----------



## Marine5068

MountainHigh said:


> I've got some catching up to do:
> 
> About 3 chords now well baked in this pile scrounged late Spring, and another 3 chords out of view around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 670454


Maple?


----------



## Marine5068

James Miller said:


> View attachment 670457
> Started moving the maple scrounge. It's all going to a friend in exchange for use of his dump trailer and hydro when the oaks come down in september.View attachment 670461
> 3 loads with the dodge. Probly 1 more load of big stuff.


Love Maple.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Same here. 5'7" 150lbs. I don't float.


5'9 170 it's funny how us short lite guys sink.


----------



## svk

In 11th grade I was 5’11” and 150. Have been as high as 240 and as low as 173 in my adult life. Currently at 180.

My birth father is 6’ and 170. I don’t know how he can eat like he does and maintain his weight but he and all of his siblings are very thin.


----------



## JustJeff

They say monkeys sink too. Shows how high up on the evolutionary ladder I am! Haha.


----------



## Philbert

A few more photos from Southern Minnesota






Philbert


----------



## Philbert

And something of interest at The Home Depot? Red saws showing up . . . .





Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> And something of interest at The Home Depot? Red saws showing up . . . .
> 
> View attachment 677577
> View attachment 677578
> 
> 
> Philbert


My local HD started using 6100s as there big rental saws. Had a chance to pick up there last 6421 earlier this year and let it sit .


----------



## farmer steve

Another load of walnut dropped off today. might be a couple of pieces of hickory in there too. Man this scrounging is hard.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Another load of walnut dropped off today. might be a couple of pieces of hickory in there too. Man this scrounging is hard.View attachment 677590



You deserve a beer and a good rest after that, FS


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> That was my philosophy. Retired from County Dispatch and went after more scrounges. Didn't need any more wood and wife wanted me to stop but I knew if I ever quit working and just sat around I wouldn't lasst long. I currently have some 90-100 cord, half or more is locust, in the 'wood yard'. Sell a few cords/yr. I figure I lose about $100 a cord when I sell as my gas bills are outrageous with all the running I do back and forth.
> 
> I will admit that swinging that MS441 drssed with a 32" bar is getting a bit much.
> 
> My 6 weeks doing nothing after the back surgery (thread 'house bound') didn't do me any favors. Lost some conditioning and at this age once lost it isn't going to come back much.
> 
> Finally gave up looking for my digital camera and bought a new one. I'll shoot some pics in the wood yard and see if I can post them.



Ooops "I currently have some 90-100 cord, half or more is locust, in the 'wood yard'. I took a good look this monring. Make that some 60=70 cords out there, most being Black Locust".

Tried taking a film clip of me splitting wood. Now all I have to do is figure out how to down load from the camera and if it's there, how to post it here. Someone sent me instructions and they sound simple enought for even I to do it.


----------



## Buckshot00

Bradford pear scrounge from my neighborhood. Little twiggy but she'll burn.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> You deserve a beer and a good rest after that, FS


that was a 3 beer load there mate.


----------



## farmer steve

Buckshot00 said:


> Bradford pear scrounge from my neighborhood. Little twiggy but she'll burn. View attachment 677597


good stuff there Sam. takes a while to dry but burns nice.


----------



## JustJeff

Started the stacking for next winter process. That’s all I’ll be able to do for a couple weeks. We leave for Ireland tomorrow evening. Hopefully it’s cool enough there for me to see a turf fire.


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> Ooops "I currently have some 90-100 cord, half or more is locust, in the 'wood yard'. I took a good look this monring. Make that some 60=70 cords out there, most being Black Locust".
> 
> Tried taking a film clip of me splitting wood. Now all I have to do is figure out how to down load from the camera and if it's there, how to post it here. Someone sent me instructions and they sound simple enought for even I to do it.


Upload the vid to youtube then copy the link and paste the link here. Find a young wippersnapper and they will have you fixed up in a jiffy


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> Another load of walnut dropped off today. might be a couple of pieces of hickory in there too. Man this scrounging is hard.View attachment 677590


Yea. Its a pain when when trees cut themselves down then deliver themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t use it much today but maybe you axe swingers aren’t totally nuts. That Fiskars impressed me on some ash and elm. I have some big oak rounds I’m going to try it on to see if I can get them into manageable pieces so I don’t have to take the splitter. That way I can take the trailer and haul more home per trip.


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> Didn’t use it much today but maybe you ace swingers aren’t totally nuts. That Fiskars impressed me on some ash and elm. I have some big oak rounds I’m going to try it on to see if I can get them into manageable pieces so I don’t have to take the splitter. That way I can take the trailer and haul more home per trip.


On that Oak, don't hit the round in the center. Try more for off center. Split it in thirds. Trust me on this one, ask me how I know. The oak will be more like a two strike split.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> And something of interest at The Home Depot? Red saws showing up . . . .
> 
> View attachment 677577
> View attachment 677578
> 
> 
> Philbert


Nice pictures.
Are things still pretty messed up there, or are those older pictures.

I've a already seen the red makitas on Craigslist, I was surprised at that!


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Are things still pretty messed up there, or are those older pictures.


The NWS said 16 tornadoes passed through, so there is still damage that needs to be cleaned up. Lots of broken off and uprooted trees. Lots of busy tree services.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hayum....I have tried plunge cutting several times and it never works. It just stutters and kicks back real hard. I have full chisel on everything. Is it because of the chain? What am I doing wrong? I understand the concept of how its supposed to work but it never works. Full throttle? half?


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Hayum....I have tried plunge cutting several times and it never works. It just stutters and kicks back real hard. I have full chisel on everything. Is it because of the chain? What am I doing wrong? I understand the concept of how its supposed to work but it never works. Full throttle? half?


Start with the bottom part of the bar nose and cut a bit and then tilt your way into it.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Hayum....I have tried plunge cutting several times and it never works. It just stutters and kicks back real hard. I have full chisel on everything. Is it because of the chain? What am I doing wrong? I understand the concept of how its supposed to work but it never works. Full throttle? half?


Start with the bottom part of the bar nose and cut a bit and then tilt your way into it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Start with the bottom part of the bar nose and cut a bit and then tilt your way into it.


I tried that. I watched vids. Then tried it like they did in the vids. Saw spits itself out of the tree.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think I need more throttle. Chain is moving too slow and it grabs.


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Hayum....I have tried plunge cutting several times and it never works. It just stutters and kicks back real hard. I have full chisel on everything. Is it because of the chain? What am I doing wrong? I understand the concept of how its supposed to work but it never works. Full throttle? half?



I probably plunge cut more than any other cut. I'm a little nervous when it comes to leaners and barber chairs. Make sure you got the rpm's up and angle the tip when starting. Once you get it started you can usually just push the saw through. Your gonna cut most of the side anyways so if you have to scribe it wider than the tip to make it work that doesn't matter. Pretty crazy how small of a strap can hold so much wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll cut a practice post next time im out


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I need more throttle. Chain is moving too slow and it grabs.



Never run a chain saw at anything other than idle or WOT, they aren't designed to run at part throttle.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I tried that. I watched vids. Then tried it like they did in the vids. Saw spits itself out of the tree.


395's were never taught how to plunge cut. The 661's get mandatory plunge cut 101 classes before leaving the factory.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> Start with the bottom part of the bar nose and cut a bit and then tilt your way into it.



+1. I asked the same question several years ago, got the same answer and it solved the problem the next time I did it. Once the nose is buried that is no more problem.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I tried that. I watched vids. Then tried it like they did in the vids. Saw spits itself out of the tree.



You are trying to straighten up (bring the bar up level) before you have t he nose buried.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I think I need more throttle. Chain is moving too slow and it grabs.



Probably true. I 'think" i start the same way I start every cut. Almost instant full throttle.


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> I probably plunge cut more than any other cut. I'm a little nervous when it comes to leaners and barber chairs. Make sure you got the rpm's up and angle the tip when starting. Once you get it started you can usually just push the saw through. Your gonna cut most of the side anyways so if you have to scribe it wider than the tip to make it work that doesn't matter. Pretty crazy how small of a strap can hold so much wood.



I just fell one of the worst leaners I have every done. About a 30* angle from the horizontal. Bore cut in, down leaving about 1/4 the diameter, then cut upwards leaving about 1/3 diameter, pull saw out and cut the 'trigger'. Top cut almost met the bore cut before the tree came down. I had cheated though - applied a chain tightened with a load binder to avoid a barber chair effect. One whale of a "Snap" as it tried to chair just before the top cut finished.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Never run a chain saw at anything other than idle or WOT, they aren't designed to run at part throttle.



Except when finishing a bucking cut where you will have to cut a bit of dirt. There i just baby through the last little bit by blipping the throttle.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> 395's were never taught how to plunge cut. The 661's get mandatory plunge cut 101 classes before leaving the factory.


ALL of my saws musta missed the class.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> ALL of my saws musta missed the class.



Even my t handle got plunge cutting 101.


----------



## Philbert

Link to a thread on terminology: 'bore cut' / 'plunge cut', with a couple of videos:

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bore-cut-versus-plunge-cut.321833/

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

I stopped when randymac said there two different things. I hear he's killed a few trees in his day.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Ooops "I currently have some 90-100 cord, half or more is locust, in the 'wood yard'. I took a good look this monring. Make that some 60=70 cords out there, most being Black Locust".
> 
> Tried taking a film clip of me splitting wood. Now all I have to do is figure out how to down load from the camera and if it's there, how to post it here. Someone sent me instructions and they sound simple enought for even I to do it.



That was a failure: Only the first 10-15 seconds recorded. I'll try again the next time I'm splitting....or maybe even bucking the tree I have down now.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> ALL of my saws musta missed the class.


Well that rules out chain types and bar nose widths. So I'm guessing youtube university for you. Won't take you long to get the hang of it. I find the worst is when plunging into a rip cut as opposed to a cross cut.

Edit- Are you setting your rakers pretty deep on all your chains? If so, can you try a full comp loop with a tame raker setting?


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 677809
> Even my t handle got plunge cutting 101.


oh dear....that pic makes my face hurt. No way would I try that with a top handle. I must be retarded.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Well that rules out chain types and bar nose widths. So I'm guessing youtube university for you. Won't take you long to get the hang of it. I find the worst is when plunging into a rip cut as opposed to a cross cut.
> 
> Edit- Are you setting your rakers pretty deep on all your chains? If so, can you try a full comp loop with a tame raker setting?


I have all full comp/full chisel with standard .025" depth filed into the depth guage.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Its just me. I'll try again.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> oh dear....that pic makes my face hurt. No way would I try that with a top handle. I must be retarded.


Your not retarded it takes practice. You'll get it. I did a lot of horizontal practice before I ever tried one with the saw vertical.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think I would feel safer trying it virticle because your wrist is right behind the chain brake. When you flip the saw horizontal your arm isnt behind the brake. But then again, horizontal makes the saw kick away from you instead of at your face.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Its just me. I'll try again.


One thing to think about when you actually get the bar in the wood; when you bore into a tree next to a face cut it's best to practice with the face cut on your left/the bottom of the bar towards the notch. If you have the top of the bar on the notch side it will creep closer and closer to hinge.
Posted the video below a few times here, but it can be helpful.
At 3 seconds you can see I'm cutting with the bottom of the tip, toward the end of the three second mark you can see me lift the back of the saw up slightly, at this point I start to plunge the bar into the log never letting up on a slight downward pressure(as the tip will want to rise as it's trying to kick back) and also pushing the saw into the log with consistent pressure listening to the rpms and keeping them up as you will need them high when the tip comes out the other side. If you let up on the slight downward pressure the bar will rise in the cut and the teeth will grab on the top of the bar(even when you are in way past the tip) causing the saw to kick back and since it has nowhere up to go it will push you back as it's trying to come out of the hole this can hurt if you have your junk positioned behind the saw (so don't do that! ).
Making a bore/plunge cut is something you commit to and then you do it, you need to be 100% committed, not half way.
When learning I suggest you start on the top of a log like in the video and then cut down and in/back at a slight angle as this keeps the top of the tip and the top of the bar off the wood as much as possible which will keep the chance of kickback down. Do that a few times as that is kind of what you do when starting a bore cut and it helps build confidence.
Hope this helps, if not I'll come show you .


woodchip rookie said:


> I think I would feel safer trying it virticle because your wrist is right behind the chain brake. When you flip the saw horizontal your arm isnt behind the brake.


I agree.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Are you setting your rakers pretty deep on all your chains? If so, can you try a full comp loop with a tame raker setting?


Chain type and how they are sharpened can make a big difference .


----------



## woodchip rookie

ppfff....every vid I see makes it look easy


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> ppfff....every vid I see makes it look easy


It is once you know how to do it .
At least I told you what was going on, the most important parts to me are from 3-5 seconds, knowing what is actually happening is important as the actions themselves are not necessarily natural.
Kickback is caused buy the portion of the tip on the top front 1/4 of it(this causes the tip of the bar to get pushed up by the chain rotating down the tip), and pushback when in the bore starts there usually and then is transferred to the top of the bar and can cause the chain to grab as it's going forward and then transfers that energy to the saw pushing it back.
If you understand why kickback/pushback occurs you can avoid it. Thus if you understand why you have had difficulty boring (kickback) you can learn to avoid it and make a bore cut. Many times we learn a technique without knowing why it works, I think it's good to learn both as it will apply in other areas of work. Perfect example; most avoid upper front 1/4 of the tip, but understanding why you need to helps to do a bore cut or to use the action of the tip lifting in a cut to make effortless cuts when bucking firewood with the top of the bar. Also understanding this you can even make a bore/plunge cut starting with the top of the bar first, but that's one the safety police will be all over, there are places where knowing these little tricks can make a seemingly impossible cut quite easy and also safer.


----------



## svk

So last night I’m outside at the cabin at 8:45 and I see headlights and hear an ATV up in the woods by my neighbors cabin (they live 4 hours away and aren’t here), loud voices, then the ATV takes off at high speed. 

Text my other neighbor (he lives closer to town) and ask if that’s him. He answers right away “nope” and then he says but I’m on my way now. I said great, I’ll head out on the road and see what was going on and then head your way. Check my neighbors door and no issues. 

He came up on the people in the wheeler about 50 yards before they hit the county road. Guy was evasive and played dumb but the lady nodded when he asked if they were back by the cabins. 

They (or someone with similar tracks) were back up the road again after he left. Not sure what’s going on back there... Luckily that’s 3 miles from my place and there are several other cabins back there that aren’t occupied if they are looking for an easy mark.


----------



## MustangMike

Went up to my cabin last year in virgin snow. See ATV track in my driveway, footprint from ATV track lead to my outhouse … guess I built a nice one!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Went up to my cabin last year in virgin snow. See ATV track in my driveway, footprint from ATV track lead to my outhouse … guess I built a nice one!!!


Hope they lit a match.


----------



## svk

Knock on wood we’ve been pretty lucky. My local neighbor is pretty aggressive with making people feel unwelcome back there if he comes across them so it helps, I think. I’ve still had people in my yard (same guy on the trail cam 3 times and on the 4th I was there on a Monday and surprised him, he hasn’t been back).

Stuff like that makes a guy wonder...I can see accidentally driving into someone’s yard once. But what’s up with coming in several times?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I've been working through this mess at the gun club. It's white oak with the occasional stick of beech or walnut thrown in. It's been there for 2+ years, so it should be ready to burn sooner rather than later.



I'm going to start the stove with the maple that I have and burn this stuff in the dead of winter when it's colder than f**k.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I starting this year with all SPRUCE


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Hope they lit a match.



Don't need one, my outhouse is a "deluxe" (according to the Alaskan Channel) because it has a window! Also has a soft seat, which works just like a hot seat, it is NEVER cold!!! And those fools bring their out house seat into the cabin to warm it!!! (Don't worry, I knew what you meant with the match).

And since we recently ran pipes, it now has the "Acme" self flushing system from the cabin gutters when it rains (beep beep)!


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> Your not retarded it takes practice. You'll get it. I did a lot of horizontal practice before I ever tried one with the saw vertical.


I remember a plunge you did at girl scout camp ........ a good leaner to  Got to love it when it goes just right


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I've been working through this mess at the gun club. It's white oak with the occasional stick of beech or walnut thrown in. It's been there for 2+ years, so it should be ready to burn sooner rather than later.
> View attachment 677889
> 
> 
> I'm going to start the stove with the maple that I have and burn this stuff in the dead of winter when it's colder than f**k.


 me thinks you have ash ther3 Bobby. at least the big log. heres a pic of a small white oak.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> ppfff....every vid I see makes it look easy


Find some Logs or stumps to practice on, so you don't have to worry about the other stuff. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> ppfff....every vid I see makes it look easy



I really is easy...once you have successfully done it a couple times. It becomes so automatic you don't even think about 'how' to do it, it just happens.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Don't need one, my outhouse is a "deluxe" (according to the Alaskan Channel) because it has a window! Also has a soft seat, which works just like a hot seat, it is NEVER cold!!! And those fools bring their out house seat into the cabin to warm it!!! (Don't worry, I knew what you meant with the match).
> 
> And since we recently ran pipes, it now has the "Acme" self flushing system from the cabin gutters when it rains (beep beep)!


Man what's the addy, your sounds nicer than the one at my house .
One day I was taking a leak in the bathroom and looking out the window and thought, why am I in here, I could be out there doing this, it's great living in the woods .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Man what's the addy, your sounds nicer than the one at my house .
> One day I was taking a leak in the bathroom and looking out the window and thought, why am I in here, I could be out there doing this, it's great living in the woods .


Just got the camper down to the land last weekend


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> me thinks you have ash ther3 Bobby. at least the big log. heres a pic of a small white oak.
> View attachment 677905


It could be. I'm going by the smell and appearance of the wood. Does ash smell like and look like oak???


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> It could be. I'm going by the smell and appearance of the wood. Does ash smell like and look like oak???


Ash wood is very light color, almost white. The very center core is white, I’m talking the “pithy” core, it’s only 1/16” to 1/8” in diameter.


----------



## JustJeff

395 is a man of a saw! First plunge cut I ever did was with a craftsman. A saw I felt I could out muscle. Try with the grain first like noodling as there is less resistance. Then move to cross cutting.

In Ireland right now. They are burning turf/peat. Kinda smells but puts off a nice heat.


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Bobby Kirbos

OK then, it appears that FS is right... I have ash with a splatter of beech and walnut.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> OK then, it appears that FS is right... I have ash with a splatter of beech and walnut.


Nothing wrong with ash. Seasons fast and makes good heat.


----------



## svk

Ash has its own distinct, sweet smell. I don’t care for it in wood form but when it turns to coals it smells awesome.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ash, cherry and sugar are the best smelling woods I know of. I have cut WAY more ash than anything else.


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile ,,,







My oldest is in Calgary , you could hear the whining come right through the texts this morning lol


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> It could be. I'm going by the smell and appearance of the wood. Does ash smell like and look like oak???


Definite different stink between the two. guess i'll have a wood "class" next month when you saw heathens come over . 
@Just a Guy that cuts wood . Saturday before turkey day at this point.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ash burns very very well, tremendous heat. seasons very fast for a hard wood. supposedly easy to split too, although all the Ash I've ever had has put up the most tremendous battle.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Ash burns very very well, tremendous heat. seasons very fast for a hard wood. supposedly easy to split too, although all the Ash I've ever had has put up the most tremendous battle.


I've gotten my ash handed to me by some, and others I'm running through it faster than a hydraulic splitter , at least for the first 20 min.


woodchip rookie said:


> Ash, cherry and sugar are the best smelling woods I know of. I have cut WAY more ash than anything else.


You've cut a lot of it, but your not an ash borer .


woodchip rookie said:


> Just got the camper down to the land last weekend


Looks sweet, good runoff .


----------



## Cowboy254

The refill of this year's bay is coming along. At the length I cut my wood I get 9 rows stacked into the bay that is 2.5 x 3.5m and to 2.3m high which comes to 20 odd cubes or 5 and a bit cord. I have 6 and a half rows stacked so I'm 3/4 of the way there. This is for winter 2021.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Definite different stink between the two. guess i'll have a wood "class" next month when you saw heathens come over .
> @Just a Guy that cuts wood . Saturday before turkey day at this point.



It's cellulose based, is easily cut with a saw, and it burns. What more is there to know?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Definite different stink between the two. guess i'll have a wood "class" next month when you saw heathens come over .
> @Just a Guy that cuts wood . Saturday before turkey day at this point.


Is this an RSVP event? I’m figuring a 5 hour drive one way for me if off brand saws are permitted in the slums of Stihl, PA.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Meanwhile ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest is in Calgary , you could hear the whining come right through the texts this morning lol


Looks nice, send the northerly winds .
I've been having small fires every day this week. Today it got a bit warm in here for me at 74, tomorrow I don't think I'll be having one, the high is 78. Thursday they are calling for a high of 62, I'm not complaining, great mowing weather .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Is this an RSVP event? I’m figuring a 5 hour drive one way for me if off brand saws are permitted in the slums of Stihl, PA.


He wait's all yr for the gtg's so he can run huskys and the like, usually wearing a hoodie when he does .


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Is this an RSVP event? I’m figuring a 5 hour drive one way for me if off brand saws are permitted in the slums of Stihl, PA.


@nomad_archer said I'm obligated to bring the 7910 for him to try so off brand saws are ok.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> He wait's all yr for the gtg's so he can run huskys and the like, usually wearing a hoodie when he does .


Was more old j reds with an s at the last one then Huskies. Also theres only 3 types of weather in PA t-shirt, hoodie, and coveralls. So hoodies get a lot of use .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Was more old j reds with an s at the last one then Huskies. Also theres only 3 types of weather in PA t-shirt, hoodie, and coveralls. So hoodies get a lot of use .


My hoodies have been getting a good amount of use the last couple weeks, nice weather.
Should be getting nice out there to in another month.


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> 395 is a man of a saw! First plunge cut I ever did was with a craftsman. A saw I felt I could out muscle. Try with the grain first like noodling as there is less resistance. Then move to cross cutting.
> 
> In Ireland right now. They are burning turf/peat. Kinda smells but puts off a nice heat.


 you should see how they produce the turf and what it starts out as


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> you should see how they produce the turf and what it starts out as


I’d be interested in that.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Is this an RSVP event? I’m figuring a 5 hour drive one way for me if off brand saws are permitted in the slums of Stihl, PA.


theres a guy coming from Echo,PA so i don't see a problem.


----------



## nighthunter

Just unlucky that it's the wrong time of the year


JustJeff said:


> I’d be interested in that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hurry. Come get your 070 for $400.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/d/its-huge-chainsaw/6713524878.html


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

Dahmer said:


> Is this an RSVP event? I’m figuring a 5 hour drive one way for me if off brand saws are permitted in the slums of Stihl, PA.


Its not all Stihl....... I have a Poulan Problem oh and Jonsereds. Pioneer. Husky....lol and others


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Definite different stink between the two. guess i'll have a wood "class" next month when you saw heathens come over .
> @Just a Guy that cuts wood . Saturday before turkey day at this point.


I didn't get an invite either. But, that's the day I'll be heading for WV for deer season. At the last GTG James said I needed a bigger bar on my 1050, so I bought a 45 inch Oregon. I'd like to see how it pulls. I don't expect it can tell the difference between the 24, 36, and 45. heck, it's just wood, and it does like to cut.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

rarefish383 said:


> I didn't get an invite either. But, that's the day I'll be heading for WV for deer season. At the last GTG James said I needed a bigger bar on my 1050, so I bought a 45 inch Oregon. I'd like to see how it pulls. I don't expect it can tell the difference between the 24, 36, and 45. heck, it's just wood, and it does like to cut.


The big bar IMHO will separate the big boys...... Limbing the high RPM saws win every time but max out the bars I will go with a my old reed valves


----------



## chipper1

Just a Guy that cuts wood said:


> The big bar IMHO will separate the big boys...... Limbing the high RPM saws win every time but max out the bars I will go with a my old reed valves


My little pole saw does great on limbs, but it doesn't rev much.
Looks like some of your relatives live up in WI lol.


----------



## blades

headnet - sjkeeters and flies


----------



## Buckshot00

More hickory.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I've never cut hickory


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> My little pole saw does great on limbs, but it doesn't rev much.
> Looks like some of your relatives live up in WI lol.


That's julian/redbull660 correct. Does all the testing for the tree monkey saws.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> That's julian/redbull660 correct. Does all the testing for the tree monkey saws.


I don’t believe so unless he goes by hotsaws101 on YouTube.


----------



## JustJeff

@nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today 
game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I don’t believe so unless he goes by hotsaws101 on YouTube.


Whoops didnt watch the video just thought I saw one he did that was similar.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> theres a guy coming from Echo,PA so i don't see a problem.


Didn’t want to bust out the blue saws and give the creamsicles an inferiority complex.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Didn’t want to bust out the blue saws and give the creamsicles an inferiority complex.


Not to worry. I'm bringing the rebuilt 245A as well.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Didn’t want to bust out the blue saws and give the creamsicles an inferiority complex.


It was a sad day when the smurfs took over the dolmar factory.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> It was a sad day when the smurfs took over the dolmar factory.


LOL. Sometimes I read posts on this forum and think it's a wee bit borderline.
At these times, I rely on Steve 'N Seagulls for some perspective:


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.





JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.


lol might not be worth the jail sentence involved in that particular scrounge


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.





JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.


lol might not be worth the jail sentence involved in that particular scrounge


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.





JustJeff said:


> @nighthunter , your country is beautiful and the people here are great. Came across a possible scrounge site today View attachment 678043
> game of thrones fans may recognize this. A tree canopy road with over 90 beech trees dating over 300 years old. A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.


lol might not be worth the jail sentence involved in that particular scrounge


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> lol might not be worth the jail sentence involved in that particular scrounge



You can say that again!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cut them with an Echo, ech, ho, o


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> It was a sad day when the smurfs took over the dolmar factory.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> The refill of this year's bay is coming along. At the length I cut my wood I get 9 rows stacked into the bay that is 2.5 x 3.5m and to 2.3m high which comes to 20 odd cubes or 5 and a bit cord. I have 6 and a half rows stacked so I'm 3/4 of the way there. This is for winter 2021.
> 
> View attachment 677949



I look at that and think, 'When you going to do the splitting?' then i remember I'm the only one here with a small stove. Hurumph! nice stick btw, and very nice shed.


----------



## Jeffkrib

James Miller said:


> It was a sad day when the smurfs took over the dolmar factory.


They still do smurfs in our part of the world. I’d go the red version any day over the blue.


----------



## MustangMike

I like Blue ...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Scrounged up half a Tucson full of zogger wood in 3-4 foot lengths. The power line tree trimmers went through the area around work earlier this summer and left quite a few pieces over 3" dia. Mostly Locust with a piece or 2 of Mulberry. The Poulan 2000 made quick work of it once I got it tuned.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I look at that and think, 'When you going to do the splitting?' then i remember I'm the only one here with a small stove. Hurumph! nice stick btw, and very nice shed.



Too big is defined as "Doesn't fit in the heater", so by that definition, splitting is done. 12 inch diameter is the limit and I can get two rounds that size in side by side. The important thing is getting the air flow around the logs right and you need to have enough heat in there already, you don't want to start with big stuff of course. As you can see in the pic though, I put smaller rounds up high in the rows so there's always some smaller material to get things going.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Scrounged up half a Tucson full of zogger wood in 3-4 foot lengths. The power line tree trimmers went through the area around work earlier this summer and left quite a few pieces over 3" dia. Mostly Locust with a piece or 2 of Mulberry. The Poulan 2000 made quick work of it once I got it tuned.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> A regular 460 wouldn’t touch these, it would need to be a magnum! Lol.



What would happen if I put a magnum sticker on my 395? Would it plunge cut faster?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> What would happen if I put a magnum sticker on my 395? Would it plunge cut faster?


Gotta remember, faster kickback too!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> What would happen if I put a magnum sticker on my 395? Would it plunge cut faster?


Even little huskys can do it, no need for the magnum sticker .


----------



## hamish

Days are getting shorter, darn work getting in the way of the scrounge


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> That's julian/redbull660 correct. Does all the testing for the tree monkey saws.


That's the one.


svk said:


> I don’t believe so unless he goes by hotsaws101 on YouTube.





James Miller said:


> Whoops didnt watch the video just thought I saw one he did that was similar.


You got it right .


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The Poulan 2000 made quick work of it once I got it tuned.


I like hearing that, more saw than many on here even need .


----------



## svk

Extreme winds came up tonight. We were driving into town and saw a tree hit the line. Huge blue ball and sparks everywhere. That one only caused the power at home to flicker (wife was on the phone with my son) but a few minutes later the power was out for good.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Extreme winds came up tonight. We were driving into town and saw a tree hit the line. Huge blue ball and sparks everywhere. That one only caused the power at home to flicker (wife was on the phone with my son) but a few minutes later the power was out for good.


Oh snap, pun intended .
Glad you're alright, that stuff aint nothing to play with.


----------



## svk

Going to be some trees down, no doubt. We had to swerve around 3 spruce trees on the way to town.

I took all of the geriatric trees off my land a couple years ago so knock on wood we have done pretty well.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Going to be some trees down, no doubt. We had to swerve around 3 spruce trees on the way to town.
> 
> I took all of the geriatric trees off my land a couple years ago so knock on wood we have done pretty well.


Hopefully it stays that way.
My kiddo(8yr old daughter) asked me today, why do we have to cut down all these dead branches; well better to get it all done now rather than every little storm that blows through, theres plenty enough random branches that come down and we have the time now .
When trees come down in a storm my wife calls it natural pruning, same with the forest fires. You prune it, or nature will, and sometimes nature will even when you already have.
Oh forgot to say, I swerve for spruce too, but stop for oak and locust .


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> I look at that and think, 'When you going to do the splitting?' then i remember I'm the only one here with a small stove. Hurumph! nice stick btw, and very nice shed.


I would split most of that stuff 2 more times.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I would split most of that stuff 2 more times.


You just want an excuse to swing the Fiskars.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Extreme winds came up tonight. We were driving into town and saw a tree hit the line. Huge blue ball and sparks everywhere. That one only caused the power at home to flicker (wife was on the phone with my son) but a few minutes later the power was out for good.


We had lightning strike a power pole the other night and knock the power out for about an hour. Not much wind but it sure put on a light show.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> We had lightning strike a power pole the other night and knock the power out for about an hour. Not much wind but it sure put on a light show.


You didn’t get caught trying to bore cut the pole did you?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> You just want an excuse to swing the Fiskars.


I have some white oak right now the fiskars just bounces off of. It's going to the hydro.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> I would split most of that stuff 2 more times.



Yes, I realise my wood is a fair bit bigger than that of most blokes  .

We put a bigger heater in our 'new' house compared to the one in the old house and the size of the wood I use grew proportionally. Bigger wood (less surface area for the same volume) means slower burn and heat production but it's not hard to get the baffle plate in the heater glowing with the big wood and the flue doesn't clog with creosote and doesn't smoke except at start-up. So I figure that the bigger wood is fine in my particular circumstances and if I split it smaller then that's many more pieces I need to pick up and stack (that's prolly the main factor). Most of the wood in the shed would have been split to half the size back at the old place. 

When I was researching heaters for our new place I read some stuff that said 10-15cm (4-6 inch) wide firewood was the most efficient for heating but who really knows?


----------



## Cody

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I realise my wood is a fair bit bigger than that of most blokes  .
> 
> We put a bigger heater in our 'new' house compared to the one in the old house and the size of the wood I use grew proportionally. Bigger wood (less surface area for the same volume) means slower burn and heat production but it's not hard to get the baffle plate in the heater glowing with the big wood and the flue doesn't clog with creosote and doesn't smoke except at start-up. So I figure that the bigger wood is fine in my particular circumstances and if I split it smaller then that's many more pieces I need to pick up and stack (that's prolly the main factor). Most of the wood in the shed would have been split to half the size back at the old place.
> 
> When I was researching heaters for our new place I read some stuff that said 10-15cm (4-6 inch) wide firewood was the most efficient for heating but who really knows?



For some damn reason I've been splitting pieces smaller lately, I need to stop that. I tell myself they'll dry faster, but when I'm 5-6 years ahead already, I think I've got drying time available. 

Like you, I've found that much larger splits work very well in my EPA stove. I can open up the air more on it, and that allows a cleaner burn with less heat output. Ideally if I cant handle the piece of wood with one hand, then I usually deem it too large and at that rate, would likely only fit four pieces or so in the stove. Ah, I'll figure it out some day.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Most of my wood is split so that I can only just fit 2 massive logs side by side. With that I get 10 - 12hrs burn time, generally don’t keep it burning all day so need some small stuff too to get it going ideally have a bed of hot coals when I put the big ones on at 11pm when I go to bed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Walmart. Canal Winchester, Ohio. Isocore on sale for $35!!!!

X27/super split/splitting axe on sale for $30!!!!!

I heard on the radio that Walmart was doing an "Ohio sale" and the walmarts here have big signs on the outside of the buulding that say something like "big changes comming"


----------



## svk

We got our power back on right before midnight. Of course every light downstairs was on LOL and the smoke alarms did a test beep once power was restored so we ended up waking up briefly.

The wind blew in the cold as we had a good frost and standing water was frozen.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Scrounged up half a Tucson full of zogger wood in 3-4 foot lengths. The power line tree trimmers went through the area around work earlier this summer and left quite a few pieces over 3" dia. Mostly Locust with a piece or 2 of Mulberry. The Poulan 2000 made quick work of it once I got it tuned.





Cowboy254 said:


>



Here you go. 
The larger stuff is what I scrounged up at the gun club this past weekend. The small stuff is yesterday evening's scrounge.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Walmart. Canal Winchester, Ohio. Isocore on sale for $35!!!!
> 
> X27/super split/splitting axe on sale for $30!!!!!
> 
> I heard on the radio that Walmart was doing an "Ohio sale" and the walmarts here have big signs on the outside of the buulding that say something like "big changes comming"



I just missed the local sale of thme for $4x.xx. Bought one yesterday at $65 or so. Buddy handed me a round of Elm that his X27 just bounced off ot to try it. One halfhearted swing, not much more than picking it up and letting it drop and the round was halved. Gonna try it out on my woodpile as soon as I am off here.


----------



## JustJeff

Reckon this birch is too wet to burn? Little grove by a waterfall, all the trees are mossy 
Pub we ate in had an actual open fireplace. Naturally we sat right next to it. Cold wind off the Atlantic made it welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 678215
> Reckon this birch is too wet to burn? Little grove by a waterfall, all the trees are mossy View attachment 678216
> Pub we ate in had an actual open fireplace. Naturally we sat right next to it. Cold wind off the Atlantic made it welcome.


If you just wanted to sit by a fire and eat you could have saved money by going to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> If you just wanted to sit by a fire and eat you could have saved money by going to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

That guy must have eaten haggis.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> What would happen if I put a magnum sticker on my 395? Would it plunge cut faster?


Same thing that would happen if you put 440 Magnum emblems on a Yugo!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> Same thing that would happen if you put 440 Magnum emblems on a Yugo!


Guy walks into an auto parts store and says to the clerk, “I want a gas cap for my Yugo.” Clerk scratches his head and says, “Sounds like a fair trade, have the keys?”


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 678215
> Reckon this birch is too wet to burn? Little grove by a waterfall, all the trees are mossy View attachment 678216
> Pub we ate in had an actual open fireplace. Naturally we sat right next to it. Cold wind off the Atlantic made it welcome.


That looks cool. Never seen birches grow moss like that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Dahmer said:


> Guy walks into an auto parts store and says to the clerk, “I want a gas cap for my Yugo.” Clerk scratches his head and says, “Sounds like a fair trade, have the keys?”


If you’re really brave you substitute Stihl for Yugo.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Guy walks into an auto parts store and says to the clerk, “I want a gas cap for my Yugo.” Clerk scratches his head and says, “Sounds like a fair trade, have the keys?”


Did you know they came out with a family car, the Wego .


Dahmer said:


> If you’re really brave you substitute Stihl for Yugo.


Then the clerk would say,"you have problems with this flippys too".


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> The rope worked very well as a piston stop. I was worried when I needed to turn to an impact driver as I thought any sponginess would absorb the impact, but it's very stiff rope. It's climbing accessory cord, very high strength static load, but no stretch like dynamic climbing rope, so no sponginess. Locked the cylinder solid. With my iffy helicoiled spark plug port I wasnt using a screw in stop, that may be how the thread got mangled initially.



The rope is all we use as a piston stop, been using it for years and never had a prob.


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> We are back to low 30s Celsius. May get 34C tomorrow.
> Portugal hit 47C and a 37 year high. Long range forecast is above average temps for 3 more months! Wood stacks are drying.... It's the building of the stacks that is hard.



Welcome to weather in OZ mate, those temps are a daily thing here in some parts and nothing unusal about 55deg in some parts, we had nearly a week of 39deg last year where I live which was high for here (Alpine region) uncomfortable but doable compared to some places around OZ - good drinking weather I say!


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 667288
> Since we’ve had fire bans most of the season I haven’t sold any campfire wood yet. I hate to leave wood rot so I often have pine, willow and poplar. Some I mix in with my heating wood but the rest usually get used by me or sold. Today I stacked this 4x6 skid with mostly willow and some poplar and pine. It was just piled on the ground by the splitter and a lot is mostly dry now. I may try to burn it in October/November if I don’t get any takers.



Your wood must be soft Jeff, we can have wood that's been down for 50-100yrs and still as solid and heavy as all get out, bloody real hard to split too but punches out heat like nothing else and good for 10 or more hours a piece depending on size. Had some pieces that went for 16hrs not long ago which isn't bad considering how my stove isnt set up correctly with just half a flue at the moment.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

BUNYAN DAY!!!!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> BUNYAN DAY!!!!


That sounds fun, never been, randy's gtg is this weekend also.
We have a bonfire party we do every yr that is tomorrow, it might just be a fire in the wood stove because it's supposed to rain most of the day .
I was looking forward to a big fire . 
I was thinking about you last night when I got to "boring" a couple red oak that died next to my wood shed , my at the house scrounge.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wanna go to a gtg sometime.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> BUNYAN DAY!!!!


Post an update tonight, my buddy and I are going tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

Went by the supermarket in Ireland and they had bags of coal, bags of wood chunks and these peat bricks for fireplace burning. A little different than what we are lucky to have in North America.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 678346
> Went by the supermarket in Ireland and they had bags of coal, bags of wood chunks and these peat bricks for fireplace burning. A little different than what we are lucky to have in North America.



run what ya' got


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 678346
> Went by the supermarket in Ireland and they had bags of coal, bags of wood chunks and these peat bricks for fireplace burning. A little different than what we are lucky to have in North America.


don't knock those peat briquettes till you try them, better than any coal


----------



## JustJeff

They had a peat fire in a stove at one of the pubs we went to. The heat was every bit as good as wood. I suppose a peat fire smells as homey to an Irishman as a wood fire smells to us in North America. I just find it interesting. The smell is growing on me.


----------



## blades

There has been or still is a peat bog fire near my area. Over the course of many years it has erupted on the surface every so often. I do not know if they ever got it completely put out.


----------



## James Miller

blades said:


> There has been or still is a peat bog fire near my area. Over the course of many years it has erupted on the surface every so often. I do not know if they ever got it completely put out.


Theres an underground coal fire in PA that's been burning since 1962. They dont bother trying to put it out.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Theres an underground coal fire in PA that's been burning since 1962. They dont bother trying to put it out.


I think our "strongman" mine is still burning. Must be 20 years by now. Meanwhile, we restrict the ability of people to heat their homes with fire under the guise of emissions control.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Post an update tonight, my buddy and I are going tomorrow.


Dennys at 158 & 70 at 7AM...to bunyan by 9ish....txt me when you get there or meet us at dennys if you are comming from the west...614-462-0081


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Coming from east, PA.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ll pm you my cell number when we get there and you can text me when you get there. We hope to be there about 8:30. Duh! I’ll text you when we get there. Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas,

I've been in remission for a while, but I'm pretty sure it has come back. OSD has got me again. I suppose when you've had it once, you just never quite get rid of it. I don't need this wood but went and got it anyway. Toys loaded up in the back of the suby. The workhorse and monkey saw are there for show, it's all Limby action today.




I went back to my red/yellow/grey box area to finish off the red box log that I had already taken 2.5 loads from. 




Having picked the eyes out of it up until now, I was taking out the leftovers with three 2-4 rounds worth sections of log left.













There was termite crud in the centre and I picked around that but there's plenty of good wood and the termity centre made it easier to split. 




Great day for a scrounge.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

No such thing as “enough wood.”


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> I've been in remission for a while, but I'm pretty sure it has come back. OSD has got me again. I suppose when you've had it once, you just never quite get rid of it. I don't need this wood but went and got it anyway. Toys loaded up in the back of the suby. The workhorse and monkey saw are there for show, it's all Limby action today.
> 
> View attachment 678435
> 
> 
> I went back to my red/yellow/grey box area to finish off the red box log that I had already taken 2.5 loads from.
> 
> View attachment 678433
> 
> 
> Having picked the eyes out of it up until now, I was taking out the leftovers with three 2-4 rounds worth sections of log left.
> 
> View attachment 678434
> 
> 
> View attachment 678436
> 
> 
> View attachment 678437
> 
> 
> View attachment 678438
> 
> 
> There was termite crud in the centre and I picked around that but there's plenty of good wood and the termity centre made it easier to split.
> 
> View attachment 678439
> 
> 
> Great day for a scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 678440


Nice load.
Can you get away with throwing that right in the stove, it looks like it's ready to burn.
The two red oak I cut last night I bucked into 20" for a guy who will be doing some work on my truck, the smaller stuff 7-8" I cut at 16 and split a few pieces. I hauled the smaller stuff into the house this morning and burned a little as the temp inside dropped a bit, but I didn't want to over heat the house as it's supposed to warm up tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Nice load.
> Can you get away with throwing that right in the stove, it looks like it's ready to burn.



Well you could burn the outer half inch no worries. Deeper in than that and it's a bit moist. Should be good to go after a couple of summers. The first one will be out in the open and in the shed for the second one. 

While I was out there today I had another look at the other tree I've been coveting. The high branch is stuck in a fork.




And here's the lower one with Limby for size reference. If we're unable to get the top one down we should be able to pull the lower one out from underneath it at least. There's be an easy cord in that plus the branch material out of picture to the left.


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> Well you could burn the outer half inch no worries. Deeper in than that and it's a bit moist. Should be good to go after a couple of summers. The first one will be out in the open and in the shed for the second one.
> 
> While I was out there today I had another look at the other tree I've been coveting. The high branch is stuck in a fork.
> 
> View attachment 678448
> 
> 
> And here's the lower one with Limby for size reference. If we're unable to get the top one down we should be able to pull the lower one out from underneath it at least. There's be an easy cord in that plus the branch material out of picture to the left.
> 
> View attachment 678449


I noticed how open and short the grass is there. Is there cattle or something in there? It reminds me of my days on the farm.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> I noticed how open and short the grass is there. Is there cattle or something in there? It reminds me of my days on the farm.



Well the last pic in #34494 is at my place and the grass is short because Cowgirl makes me mow it . But you're right, the grass where I've been scrounging hasn't really got going yet. The only animals in the scrounge area are wallabies, wombats and bunnies, no cattle since it's public land. Actually, there was also this, not sure if it's a native species or not .




This area has been used as a designated firewood collection zone for a while now and I guess a fair few trees have had accidents (though not by my hand). They do use these areas for practice for the CFA (Country Fire Authority) for dropping trees and chainsaw use as well which opens it up some more. We had some rain a couple of days ago but prior to that it hardly rained for a month - and it has been reasonably cool. Normally the grass would have sprung up by now after winter but being cooler and without the rain, it ain't got nothin. There are a few farmers around here starting to grumble but for a scrounger, these conditions are good.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Cowboy can you just go in and take as much as you want in VIC or do you need a permit?
Is it state forest?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well you could burn the outer half inch no worries. Deeper in than that and it's a bit moist. Should be good to go after a couple of summers. The first one will be out in the open and in the shed for the second one.
> 
> While I was out there today I had another look at the other tree I've been coveting. The high branch is stuck in a fork.
> 
> View attachment 678448
> 
> 
> And here's the lower one with Limby for size reference. If we're unable to get the top one down we should be able to pull the lower one out from underneath it at least. There's be an easy cord in that plus the branch material out of picture to the left.
> 
> View attachment 678449


The oak I just cut had a little moisture in it, but it lit right up and burned nicely . We were supposed to be having a bonfire party today, but it's raining steady and they are predicting rain at least until late Monday (I didn't look out any farther yet), not gonna be any outdoor burning for a while .
I wondered as dense as that wood is if it took a long time to dry even once dead. How long does it take when you start with green wood.

That's a nice little branch , good thing you have "Limby". Your right about there being a nice amount of wood in it.


----------



## svk

Cool and misting/drizzling this morning. I do not see myself accomplishing much today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

BUNYAN DAY AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Cowboy can you just go in and take as much as you want in VIC or do you need a permit?
> Is it state forest?



G'day Jeff, yes it's state forest. Until about 6 years ago you needed a per-metre permit which cost about $12 or so and a time frame to get it - like a given weekend - but the volume you took wasn't really enforced. Once when I went into the Parks office to get a permit has asked how much I was going to get and I said a fair bit. He sez "Say, about a metre"? And I say no, we'll be getting a fair bit more than that. "No, no, mate, a metre is a fair amount you know. And I'll put on here two weeks to get it". And I say, yeah but we need much more than a metre. And he just looks at me . Eventually I twig that he's saying here's your permit for one metre, go and take as much as you want I don't care, he just couldn't say it out aloud...I was a bit slow on the uptake that day. 

Now there are designated areas where you can cut wood Sep-Nov and Mar-May but not in the summer or winter months and there are a whole lot of do's and don'ts in the name of protecting the environment. You can take up to 12 cubes per year, I'm up to about 7.5 now. You don't need a permit for those areas but you can't cut wood anywhere else on public land now - so the designation of small areas for collection was a sop to those who might complain about the remaining 95% of the forest being locked up. The trick is to scrounge in September when you'll have trees fallen over through the winter months and no-one is thinking about cutting wood when it's warming up. 



chipper1 said:


> The oak I just cut had a little moisture in it, but it lit right up and burned nicely . We were supposed to be having a bonfire party today, but it's raining steady and they are predicting rain at least until late Monday (I didn't look out any farther yet), not gonna be any outdoor burning for a while .
> I wondered as dense as that wood is if it took a long time to dry even once dead. How long does it take when you start with green wood.
> 
> That's a nice little branch , good thing you have "Limby". Your right about there being a nice amount of wood in it.



I expect the drying rate will be slow, though the box from the last few weeks is checking nicely already. I did have some grey box mebbe 10 years ago that I cut in late spring and tried to burn the next winter which you can do with peppermint etc that will dry well in one summer. It didn't burn well and I saw when I split one bit smaller that it was still quite moist inside. And it doesn't have much water in it to begin with, the green density is 1170kg/m and 12%MC is 1120kg/m. I'm giving this two summers and should be good to go .


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Jeff, yes it's state forest. Until about 6 years ago you needed a per-metre permit which cost about $12 or so and a time frame to get it - like a given weekend - but the volume you took wasn't really enforced. Once when I went into the Parks office to get a permit has asked how much I was going to get and I said a fair bit. He sez "Say, about a metre"? And I say no, we'll be getting a fair bit more than that. "No, no, mate, a metre is a fair amount you know. And I'll put on here two weeks to get it". And I say, yeah but we need much more than a metre. And he just looks at me . Eventually I twig that he's saying here's your permit for one metre, go and take as much as you want I don't care, he just couldn't say it out aloud...I was a bit slow on the uptake that day.
> 
> Now there are designated areas where you can cut wood Sep-Nov and Mar-May but not in the summer or winter months and there are a whole lot of do's and don'ts in the name of protecting the environment. You can take up to 12 cubes per year, I'm up to about 7.5 now. You don't need a permit for those areas but you can't cut wood anywhere else on public land now - so the designation of small areas for collection was a sop to those who might complain about the remaining 95% of the forest being locked up. The trick is to scrounge in September when you'll have trees fallen over through the winter months and no-one is thinking about cutting wood when it's warming up.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the drying rate will be slow, though the box from the last few weeks is checking nicely already. I did have some grey box mebbe 10 years ago that I cut in late spring and tried to burn the next winter which you can do with peppermint etc that will dry well in one summer. It didn't burn well and I saw when I split one bit smaller that it was still quite moist inside. And it doesn't have much water in it to begin with, the green density is 1170kg/m and 12%MC is 1120kg/m. I'm giving this two summers and should be good to go .


Is there a state fire protection mandate or the like that promotes the controlled reduction of fuel loads before fire seasons? I mean, it seems like every year lately there's at least one catastrophic Aus bush fire on the news here. Sometimes the ash or the impact thereof can be seen in the sky over here. If scroungers can't clean up the downed trees, how do they reduce the fuel loads?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Is there a state fire protection mandate or the like that promotes the controlled reduction of fuel loads before fire seasons? I mean, it seems like every year lately there's at least one catastrophic Aus bush fire on the news here. Sometimes the ash or the impact thereof can be seen in the sky over here. If scroungers can't clean up the downed trees, how do they reduce the fuel loads?



Short answer: They don't. Targets are set for fuel reduction burning by Parks and Dept of Environment which are never met. The rules they have around when they can burn off are too stringent - certain moisture content of leaf litter, temperature, wind, humidity forecasted for the next week etc. They are so paranoid that one might get away that they don't do any burning at all when it is 20°C and still so what happens when we get a lightning strike when it's 40°C and windy ? A mushroom cloud you can see from Mars. Like you, I would have thought the humble scrounger could do some useful work in this regard but you're not allowed in almost all State forests and absolutely all National Parks .


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Short answer: They don't. Targets are set for fuel reduction burning by Parks and Dept of Environment which are never met. The rules they have around when they can burn off are too stringent - certain moisture content of leaf litter, temperature, wind, humidity forecasted for the next week etc. They are so paranoid that one might get away that they don't do any burning at all when it is 20°C and still so what happens when we get a lightning strike when it's 40°C and windy ? A mushroom cloud you can see from Mars. Like you, I would have thought the humble scrounger could do some useful work in this regard but you're not allowed in almost all State forests and absolutely all National Parks .


Sounds crazy.
A pity they can't be held personally accountable when the inevitable happens.

That said, I wonder how much of the fuel load is like you say, grass, leaf litter, scrub and what percentage would be economically-recoverable firewood. I guess they have to weigh up the risks of the scroungers they let in starting a fire or doing some other damage, against the potential fuel reduction of said scroungers. That aforementioned person who turned a blind eye to the volumes the good scroungers were taking out is doing his heroic bit as the thin sane line between faceless bureaucracy and the coal face.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Paul Bunyan Festival was awesome. Tons of stuff to see, watch and buy. Christmas in October.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Cowboy can you just go in and take as much as you want in VIC or do you need a permit?
> Is it state forest?



In NSW you need a permit and the $$ you pay is dependant on how much you want to cut, not sure about Vic but imagine it would be something similar.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Sounds crazy.
> A pity they can't be held personally accountable when the inevitable happens.
> 
> That said, I wonder how much of the fuel load is like you say, grass, leaf litter, scrub and what percentage would be economically-recoverable firewood. I guess they have to weigh up the risks of the scroungers they let in starting a fire or doing some other damage, against the potential fuel reduction of said scroungers. That aforementioned person who turned a blind eye to the volumes the good scroungers were taking out is doing his heroic bit as the thin sane line between faceless bureaucracy and the coal face.



In 2009 there were fires in our state that killed more than 100 people. One bloke had cleared 100m around his home the previous couple of years and got taken to court by the local government for illegal clearing and fined hundreds of thousands of dollars. When the fires went through, many people died or lost their homes but his home survived. The mayor and shire council had introduced regulations that disallowed even picking up of wood from the roadside for a firepit in the name of the environment and you should have seen them run like rabbits trying to evade scrutiny after the fires went through. 

In 2003 we had a fire that started across the valley and burned more than 1 million hectares/2.5 million acres! Was a bit hairy for us for a little while but we were ok.


----------



## KiwiBro

Was that the "black Saturday" fire? I recall how one property owner who had defied local regs and bulldozed a fire break exposed how utterly stucking fupid the regs were. If the council is that worried about deforestation then by all means up the property size limits and lower the impermeable surface/building size limits but FFS allow people to protect themselves and their loved ones, especially in the face of clearly batshitcrazy policies that do nothing but lay a fuel path up to the boundaries of private property.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Was that the "black Saturday" fire? I recall how one property owner who had defied local regs and bulldozed a fire break exposed how utterly stucking fupid the regs were. If the council is that worried about deforestation then by all means up the property size limits and lower the impermeable surface/building size limits but FFS allow people to protect themselves and their loved ones, especially in the face of clearly batshitcrazy council policies that do nothing but lay a fuel path up to the boundaries of private property.



I think that was the guy I was talking about.

2009 was the Black Saturday fire. We had two weeks of 38°C+ temps then a week of 40°C+ and the Saturday was 46°C (115°F) with howling dry northerlies. Wasn't pleasant. Fortunately for us, no fires came our way that time. The pics above were from 2003. We also had fires in 2006 that I could have thrown a rock into from our back fence but they were always on the 'right' side of us so we weren't really threatened, even if we were a bit uneasy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You guys have more stupid BS regulations than we do!


----------



## KiwiBro

Almost forgot to mention, Happy Bathurst Day.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Almost forgot to mention, Happy Bathurst Day.



Yep it's a great Day, I'm just watching the pre race action at the moment, I live 40mins from Bathurst but I'd rather watch it on TV to be honest.


----------



## MustangMike

Mostly hardwoods around here, but we had a real dry spell about 20 years ago and there were a few out of control fires along the Hudson River, one was near West Point and started exploding old military shells that no one knew were there. I guess it had never happened like that before, because the unexploded ordinance had been fired from West Point and Cold Spring (they used to manufacture cannons) from the Revolutionary war through WWII. The "target" mountain was now hiking trails, that were subsequently closed for years till they could check and clear all the stuff.

The wife and I would go hiking, and watch the helicopters scoop water out of the Hudson and drop in on the fires. Went on all day long for about a week. (One fire was across from Cold Spring, near West Point, and the other was near Bear Mountain. Both fires were on the West side of the Hudson, so we hiked up Mountains on the East side of the Hudson to watch from across the River.


----------



## MustangMike

Used two of my recently built Asian Hybrids (440/460) to cut a bunch of the storm downed Hard Maple across the street from my Daughter. They don't burn wood, so my Daughter can take what she wants. Both saws (one w/28", one with 24") got some good break in time.


----------



## MustangMike

I also replaced the Hard Maple handle on my log splitter, which was failing, with something more substantial I made from Black Oak with the help of my draw knife. I think this one will hold up nicely!

I bolted it and glued it with PL Premium.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I also replaced the Hard Maple handle on my log splitter, which was failing, with something more substantial I made from Black Oak with the help of my draw knife. I think this one will hold up nicely!
> 
> I bolted it and glued it with PL Premium.


All you need now is a team of oxen.


----------



## MustangMike

That handle gives you so much more leverage (and now you can use both hands) than just having the metal handle in the middle, when moving it on uneven terrain or moving it up and down the trailer ramp. It should have come with something like this. I do a lot of work by myself, so what ever makes it easier for me … the handle on the log splitter, the timber jack, etc.

I do a lot of big stuff w/o any heavy equipment, so as you get older, you get smarter! I even made an extender for the timber jack handle, but I did not use it today.

A few years ago, I had to move a 25' (2.5' diameter) Hard Maple log about 30', with just the ATV. I wrapped a heavy duty strap around the log multiple times, and pulled on it with the ATV to "unroll" it, worked great!


----------



## svk

Dropped and bucked a 20” aspen with the 55 that is going to my uncle. Sharpened the chain and ran it out of gas as I was doing test cuts with the fresh chain so it’s ready to go once I sharpen the spare chain.


----------



## sawjunky23

We had a few tornadoes come through the area a few weeks back. I feel a little guilty because I didn’t have any damage at all. I took this load of Oak as a favor to a friend of mine who lives on what used to be a very wooded lot, 90% of it was Oak. I would say a conservative estimate is he has more than 75 trees down. We cut all day and didn’t make a dent. I know it’s not a big deal to some guys, but I don’t get much Oak around here for free.


----------



## Ryan A

Big Oak that the power company marked to take down a block over. Easy scrounge for me......


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> That handle gives you so much more leverage (and now you can use both hands) than just having the metal handle in the middle, when moving it on uneven terrain or moving it up and down the trailer ramp. It should have come with something like this. I do a lot of work by myself, so what ever makes it easier for me … the handle on the log splitter, the timber jack, etc.
> 
> I do a lot of big stuff w/o any heavy equipment, so as you get older, you get smarter! I even made an extender for the timber jack handle, but I did not use it today.
> 
> A few years ago, I had to move a 25' (2.5' diameter) Hard Maple log about 30', with just the ATV. I wrapped a heavy duty strap around the log multiple times, and pulled on it with the ATV to "unroll" it, worked great!


Have to agree with you on that single handle that comes on the tongue. I do most of my wood by myself too and that splitter ain’t light or easy to maneuver on uneven ground.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Used two of my recently built Asian Hybrids (440/460) to cut a bunch of the storm downed Hard Maple across the street from my Daughter. They don't burn wood, so my Daughter can take what she wants. Both saws (one w/28", one with 24") got some good break in time.



That's a good score there Mike, I take it Maple is good wood to burn (certainly looks like it would be great).


----------



## JustJeff

Around my part of Ontario, sugar maple is the holy grail of firewood. There are lots of different maples mostly soft maples like silver or manitoba but sugar maple sometimes called hard maple is king. It’s hard to get for free. I got a bunch of tops behind a logging crew but I had to cut for the landowner as well.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Had someone down the road having trees taken down and offered the guys a place to dump a load of logs.









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Here’s the tree from yesterday. Despite being nearly dead and full of conks there was only a small pocket of core rot. 

I had to drop it towards that maple and was happy that it glanced off versus taking it down too.


----------



## svk

How’s my filing? This tooth was fixed with an Oregon file/plate. The chain cut awesome after I sharpened it.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks great, but if it cut awesome, that is all that matters. Some of my teeth look ugly, but as long as they still cut well ...


----------



## tdiguy

Dahmer said:


> No such thing as “enough wood.”


 I've learned to never say no. Last wood i got came with a half a pickup load of punky pine, so the pine went on my brushpile.


----------



## James Miller

tdiguy said:


> I've learned to never say no. Last wood i got came with a half a pickup load of punky pine, so the pine went on my brushpile.


I'm out of space for wood at my place but I follow the never say no idea. Stopped to talk to some hunters this morning and got permission to cut hardwood tops on 60 acres that was harvested last year. Cant start till January do to hunting but I'm not complaining.


----------



## tdiguy

James Miller said:


> I'm out of space for wood at my place but I follow the never say no idea. Stopped to talk to some hunters this morning and got permission to cut hardwood tops on 60 acres that was harvested last year. Cant start till January do to hunting but I'm not complaining.


 I've only cut a few tops that were logged. Great branch wood though as every one was burr oak.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Looks great, but if it cut awesome, that is all that matters. Some of my teeth look ugly, but as long as they still cut well ...


It did cut well. I ended up dropping the rakers a bit too.

This is one of those Tri-Link chains. On this 70 DL loop there was only one cutter that did not want to take the file well. On the other loop I filed after this, there were about 3 links that did not want to sharpen correctly. I'm sure a grinder will fix that though once the rest of the chain needs it LOL.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Paul Bunyan Festival was awesome. Tons of stuff to see, watch and buy. Christmas in October.


I would have spent thousands if I woulda had it. I didn't see anybody selling climbing saddles. And the main thing I wanted to buy were more husky tobogens. Didnt see one anywhere. Guess I get to go to rural king or tsc & invest in some more hats.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

To me it was dumb but that’s their policy, Stihl had a big set up but only selling hats. The Stihl guy told me they won’t sell any products outside of a retail store.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Another ash falls victim to EAB. The tree used to be IN the woods but the gas company came through & cleared a big hole in the woods exposing weak trees to the wind. Looks like there are several trees that will fall when the wind shifts from the north in a couple weeks. And its right across the street. I had to walk a hole in the brush with the Husqvarna 545FR clearing saw to get to the trunk/stump. Ran out of day to start a chainsaw. I'll start on limbing/bucking tomorow then drag the splitter across the street & split on-site. Then bring splits over to the stack and done. Got to use my new Technical forestry helmet I got at Bunyan. Helmet/facescreen/earcups/necksplash. Good helmet. Just hot. 88 Murkan here today. Way hotter than normal.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> To me it was dumb but that’s their policy, Stihl had a big set up but only selling hats. The Stihl guy told me they won’t sell any products outside of a retail store.


I wouldn't have bought any Stihls anyway so all good for me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I wouldn't have bought any Stihls anyway so all good for me.


I wanted the timber jack attachment for my Stihl peavey.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Another ash falls victim to EAB. The tree used to be IN the woods but the gas company came through & cleared a big hole in the woods exposing weak trees to the wind. Looks like there are several trees that will fall when the wind shifts from the north in a couple weeks. And its right across the street. I had to walk a hole in the brush with the Husqvarna 545FR clearing saw to get to the trunk/stump. Ran out of day to start a chainsaw. I'll start on limbing/bucking tomorow then drag the splitter across the street & split on-site. Then bring splits over to the stack and done. Got to use my new Technical forestry helmet I got at Bunyan. Helmet/facescreen/earcups/necksplash. Good helmet. Just hot. 88 Murkan here today. Way hotter than normal.


That leaner looks like a good place to practice the bore cut.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Yep it's a great Day, I'm just watching the pre race action at the moment, I live 40mins from Bathurst but I'd rather watch it on TV to be honest.


Gotta feel for David Reynolds. Couldn't believe the team head honcho left him in the car - he was clearly goneburger.
Had to laugh at the reception ScottyM got from the crowd for coming third. As a Kiwi, I wouldn't want or expect it any other way from a bunch of drunk Aussie petrol heads


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Gotta feel for David Reynolds. Couldn't believe the team head honcho left him in the car - he was clearly goneburger.
> Had to laugh at the reception ScottyM got from the crowd for coming third. As a Kiwi, I wouldn't want or expect it any other way from a bunch of drunk Aussie petrol heads


Yeah Davey had it won, shame he cramped up and couldn't continue to fight. Not sure who makes the decisions but he was under the pump even before he got in the car going by what he was saying before the race, apparently he hadn't been sleeping well and was exhausted from all the media duties he had to participate in, I'll bet next year will be different in that regard, they will make sure he's good to go. Not sure what happened with the final stages as I fell asleep after getting stuck into 30pk of Iron Jack Heavies


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> he was under the pump even before he got in the car going by what he was saying before the race, apparently he hadn't been sleeping well and was exhausted from all the media duties he had to participate in


Lowndes deserved the win. So much experience meant he handled the whole week better. Nice to see him grab another Bathurst win before he retires from full-time racing. A bit disappointed in SVG/Bamber's race. I thought leading into it they had the talent to pull it off. Liked the way Bamber kept dragging the car back up towards the front after various issues - he's a class act and if he gets any serious time in supercars will be a force in future races.
After a manic few months of full-on work, I did absolutely nothing yesterday but lay on the couch watching the racing the whole day. Bloody good way to waste a day.

I see that's the end of Ford-factory supported Falcons and next year Ford will have Mustangs. There might be a few on this forum interested to see how they go.


----------



## Cowboy254

My parents gave me some cash for my birthday to buy myself something I wanted. The rules are that I can't use it to buy groceries or pay bills, it actually has to be a present for myself, funded by them. So what would a scrounger feel like getting, especially if he has quite a lot of wattle popsicle sticks on the property?




I hadn't seen one before and I was browsing some arborist and milling equipment stockists. It'll hold all sorts of logs from a bit over an inch to about 8 inches but I'd rather roll those. For 3 to 5 inch wood though, it is quite nifty and it'll hold all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff. This was pittosporum. @Jeffkrib told me that it is rubbish in the heater and I can confirm that after burning a small dry bit. So it can go in the firepit.



I'm not sure I'd go out and buy one with my own money, but I was happy to go and get one with someone else's. Handy for this stuff.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Lowndes deserved the win. So much experience meant he handled the whole week better. Nice to see him grab another Bathurst win before he retires from full-time racing. A bit disappointed in SVG/Bamber's race. I thought leading into it they had the talent to pull it off. Liked the way Bamber kept dragging the car back up towards the front after various issues - he's a class act and if he gets any serious time in supercars will be a force in future races.
> After a manic few months of full-on work, I did absolutely nothing yesterday but lay on the couch watching the racing the whole day. Bloody good way to waste a day.
> 
> I see that's the end of Ford-factory supported Falcons and next year Ford will have Mustangs. There might be a few on this forum interested to see how they go.



Yeah Lowndes is a class act alright, very much in the same mould as Brockie.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> I wanted the timber jack attachment for my Stihl peavey.


I have a timberjack but having a seperate dedicated cant hook/peavey would be good. That would have been part of the thousands I would have spent.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> That leaner looks like a good place to practice the bore cut.


Funny you say that. I thought the exact same thing but its not very big. I dont know if theres room for a face cut, bore and trigger. Its cherry. The tree curves back in toward itself. It doesnt have that lean all the way up.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> My parents gave me some cash for my birthday to buy myself something I wanted. The rules are that I can't use it to buy groceries or pay bills, it actually has to be a present for myself, funded by them. So what would a scrounger feel like getting, especially if he has quite a lot of wattle popsicle sticks on the property?
> 
> View attachment 678804
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen one before and I was browsing some arborist and milling equipment stockists. It'll hold all sorts of logs from a bit over an inch to about 8 inches but I'd rather roll those. For 3 to 5 inch wood though, it is quite nifty and it'll hold all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff. This was pittosporum. @Jeffkrib told me that it is rubbish in the heater and I can confirm that after burning a small dry bit. So it can go in the firepit.
> 
> View attachment 678805
> 
> I'm not sure I'd go out and buy one with my own money, but I was happy to go and get one with someone else's. Handy for this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 678806



I got given this from a mate, it's quite handy to cut from, I just back the ute up to it and drag the logs straight onto it and cut them, makes life a lot easier on me. I'm going to do a few mods to it to make it a little better to use but for now it will do.


----------



## LondonNeil

I keep looking at both those type of saw horse, although currently a pile of 6 pallets makes a good height bucking table and holds the slightly larger logs I get well enough. The top pallet gets chewed up after a while, but then goes for kindling.

The other type I'd get if dealing with lots of zogger poles, is the pair of steel 'Y's that you spike into the ground and then fill with poles.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

So last week's zogger wood scrounge -- I split the larger pieces and got it stacked this past weekend. Not only did it contain locust, but it also contained some box elder (red streaks in the grain) and some elm (stringy as all f**k and smelled like rotting pu$$y with a hint of unwashed for a week ass).


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> So last week's zogger wood scrounge -- I split the larger pieces and got it stacked this past weekend. Not only did it contain locust, but it also contained some box elder (red streaks in the grain) and some elm (stringy as all f**k and smelled like rotting pu$$y with a hint of unwashed for a week ass).


iv done some things as a younge man I'm not proud of but dont think iv ever met a girl that could meet those standards. The fact you can compare it to these things makes me wonder about your private life.


----------



## svk

Those metal horses are awesome, but I fear I would hit them too many times with the chain!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> iv done some things as a younge man I'm not proud of but dont think iv ever met a girl that could meet those standards. The fact you can compare it to these things makes me wonder about your private life.



Not to wonder or worry. I do have standards and never got so drunk that I didn't know what I was doing. There is a big difference between meeting a girl and meating a girl.


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> Those metal horses are awesome, but I fear I would hit them too many times with the chain!



Yeah the mods I want to do should go a long way to making it a lot better, I will put a lump of wood across the horizontal bar and extend the height of the v shapedholders so the chain should be pretty safe then I would think.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with Steve, my saw horse for cutting would never be metal!


----------



## blades

main pallet beams to the rescue. three or four pallets can make a nice bucking arrangement, broken down and repurposed of course .


----------



## nighthunter

Limby arrived safe and sound. Better late than never


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dont make me put the 32 on the 395


----------



## blades

Oh boy - my bar is bigger than your bar


----------



## JustJeff

The longest “e” bar my dealer has is 20”.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> Limby arrived safe and sound. Better late than never View attachment 678860



But does it have a Magnum sticker on it?


----------



## KiwiBro

@Cowboy254
Another option for zogger wood:


But my favourite by a long margin is still:


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> But does it have a Magnum sticker on it?


 with my bad back I couldn't carry the extra weight of the magnum sticker


----------



## 2412

bigfellascott said:


> I got given this from a mate, it's quite handy to cut from, I just back the ute up to it and drag the logs straight onto it and cut them, makes life a lot easier on me. I'm going to do a few mods to it to make it a little better to use but for now it will do.



How often do you de-magnetize it so that it won’t attract your chain?


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> Limby arrived safe and sound. Better late than never View attachment 678860



Nice bike!


----------



## LondonNeil

my favorite for zogger wood....if i had a tractor


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> iv done some things as a younge man I'm not proud of but dont think iv ever met a girl that could meet those standards. The fact you can compare it to these things makes me wonder about your private life.



 




On second thought, cancel that.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> with my bad back I couldn't carry the extra weight of the magnum sticker



No wonder you got it so cheap!


----------



## bigfellascott

2412 said:


> How often do you de-magnetize it so that it won’t attract your chain?



What? It works just fine the way it is but could be made better with a few mods to make it that much more user friendly, I'm going to put a bit of log along the Horizontal bar and increase the height of the Y shaped holders and that should see it a lot safer to use in regards to the possibility of the chain touching metal.

All I know is it's a great back saver which works for me.


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> with my bad back I couldn't carry the extra weight of the magnum sticker


LOL love it. I'm actually going the other way these days and using smaller saws for the same reason, it's easier on the back and honestly they seem to handle the wood I cut just fine, haven't felt the need to drag the big ***** (394) out of hybernation much, only time it sees action is when I have real big trees to cut up (60-100cm dia) other than that the little 936 Oleomac and 029s get the gig and mainly the 936 if I can get away with it as it's nice and light and got plenty of poke to get the job done.


----------



## MustangMike

I got 2 24" E bars and love em, but I don't think you can get them any more. And, unlike the 20" E bars, they are yellow, not green (larger front tip).


----------



## Cody

Cowboy254 said:


> My parents gave me some cash for my birthday to buy myself something I wanted. The rules are that I can't use it to buy groceries or pay bills, it actually has to be a present for myself, funded by them. So what would a scrounger feel like getting, especially if he has quite a lot of wattle popsicle sticks on the property?
> 
> View attachment 678804
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen one before and I was browsing some arborist and milling equipment stockists. It'll hold all sorts of logs from a bit over an inch to about 8 inches but I'd rather roll those. For 3 to 5 inch wood though, it is quite nifty and it'll hold all sorts of weird and wonderful stuff. This was pittosporum. @Jeffkrib told me that it is rubbish in the heater and I can confirm that after burning a small dry bit. So it can go in the firepit.



I built something similar out of wood I had laying around, works rather well and saves the back big time. There are a lot of dead elm trees around here that are in that 6" and smaller category. Usually once the barks fallen off, the roots are rotted enough I can just push them over and drag them out root ball and all. Funny how when its oak, I'll leave anything over 3-4" in the woods or it'll go to the burn pile, but if it's elm I take it all. Sometimes I'll even use the sawzall but usually once it's that small I just break it by hand and it goes in the kindlin tubs.



James Miller said:


> iv done some things as a younge man I'm not proud of but dont think iv ever met a girl that could meet those standards. The fact you can compare it to these things makes me wonder about your private life.



Should I be scared to say that I think elm smells good?


----------



## woodchip rookie

The 445 is the saw to successfully perform a bore cut. I think I screwed up a little because I didnt make the facecut first(stump). I tried making the facecut second so the bore was high. But I get it now.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> my favorite for zogger wood....if i had a tractor


Similar idea, but with less guarding:


Philbert


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> The 445 is the saw to successfully perform a bore cut. I think I screwed up a little because I didnt make the facecut first(stump). I tried making the facecut second so the bore was high. But I get it now.



Glad you got that out of the way, now on to bigger and better things, the 395.
The only time I've ran a 395 was to fell a small maple I needed to make a bore cut on, the saw was ported and very strong with a very aggressive Oregon chain on a 24" bar. Lets just say things happened very quick , but it all worked out just fine .
Take your time and let it feed into the cut, but don't let up on it, getrdun.


----------



## 2412

bigfellascott said:


> What? It works just fine the way it is but could be made better with a few mods to make it that much more user friendly, I'm going to put a bit of log along the Horizontal bar and increase the height of the Y shaped holders and that should see it a lot safer to use in regards to the possibility of the chain touching metal.
> 
> All I know is it's a great back saver which works for me.



It’s just that metal objects seem to attract running chainsaws. I know it’s not really magnetic, it just seems like it.


----------



## Cowboy254

2412 said:


> How often do you de-magnetize it so that it won’t attract your chain?



I also have a metal saw horse which has teeth that in theory hold the wood but don't when the log is getting short. Attempting to cut the last bit between the uprights would regularly result in one or the other bits of falling wood knocking the bar into the metal. I always found it unnerving but nothing ever happened and I never noticed any chain damage, it always seemed to glance off. Regardless, I didn't like that saw horse much.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If the wood is small enough for me to lift an entire 8ft section up into a sawhorse it gets thrown back into the woods.


----------



## bigfellascott

2412 said:


> It’s just that metal objects seem to attract running chainsaws. I know it’s not really magnetic, it just seems like it.



Ah that makes more sense, yeah you have to be careful, I knicked the bullbar on the ute cutting the other week all good though it didn't seem to affect the way the saw cut so all good.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I also have a metal saw horse which has teeth that in theory hold the wood but don't when the log is getting short. Attempting to cut the last bit between the uprights would regularly result in one or the other bits of falling wood knocking the bar into the metal. I always found it unnerving but nothing ever happened and I never noticed any chain damage, it always seemed to glance off. Regardless, I didn't like that saw horse much.



No good mate, you have to be careful no doubt about it, that's why I was thinking of doing a few mods, that should pretty much sort any potential problems out with luck. I like the saw horse but often just put up with the back pain as I don't cut much in one hit anyway, if I did I'd definitely have to use the saw horse or find some other way to deal with it I guess. I've seen a few diff attachments that attach to the tow hitch which look like great ideas and easy to make or buy at worst.


----------



## svk

I’m a little salty about the weather this fall. 

Up until mid September we had heat/humidity/bugs/rain. Then one day it’s turned cold and continued to rain nearly every day. 

The woods are a muddy mess. 

Now we have snow in the forecast nearly every day.


----------



## chipper1

For those concerned about cutting metal just make whatever you will out of aluminum.
Often times I'm cutting around corner post, chain link fences, bricks, t posts, bird houses, dirt, in the trailer, skidding with cable/choker chains, and my favorite off the bolt on forks for the tractor. No matter the contraption when you get the wood up off the ground where you are cutting right in front of you you have better control and can most times see what you are doing better both because the light is typically better and you know what you are cutting around, unlike when you are cutting around random objects like those I mentioned above. 
While I believe it's good to mention that there are inherent dangers in cutting around metal I also would say there are benefits of using whatever the contraption is or why would we be doing it. Therefor it helps to walk a mile in another shoes before being overly critical.
Carry on boys, I will too, and watch the bucket and forks closely, but for me the reward outweighs the risk.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’m a little salty about the weather this fall.
> 
> Up until mid September we had heat/humidity/bugs/rain. Then one day it’s turned cold and continued to rain nearly every day.
> 
> The woods are a muddy mess.
> 
> Now we have snow in the forecast nearly every day.
> 
> View attachment 678915


That's a real bummer it isn't staying below freezing .
I'm so ready for a hard frost/some snow even though I still have a few more outdoor projects to finish and another small tree job to do (not much wood to scrounge there).
Just installed the metal on the front overhang of the woodshed after many yrs of waiting for some rusted metal to come to me as there hasn't been any around I've found. I also got the red oak another member and I milled on his bandsaw mill installed on the west side. I have the boards for the east side but I will wait to install them until I get a pole building built as it's nice to have it open for my mower. I have some newer metal to install on the back side as you can't see it much so it doesn't change the look I was wanting.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I’m a little salty about the weather this fall.
> 
> Up until mid September we had heat/humidity/bugs/rain. Then one day it’s turned cold and continued to rain nearly every day.
> 
> The woods are a muddy mess.
> 
> Now we have snow in the forecast nearly every day.
> 
> View attachment 678915


Thats what we have had also. Low friday night of 37.


----------



## 2412

This is what I cobbled up to keep my chain out of the dirt.






The spacing is 18”.


----------



## Cody

woodchip rookie said:


> If the wood is small enough for me to lift an entire 8ft section up into a sawhorse it gets thrown back into the woods.







svk said:


> I’m a little salty about the weather this fall.
> 
> Up until mid September we had heat/humidity/bugs/rain. Then one day it’s turned cold and continued to rain nearly every day.
> 
> The woods are a muddy mess.
> 
> Now we have snow in the forecast nearly every day.



Pretty much the same here, not quite as cold yet but lows of 33 and 32 this weekend. I no more than started a chainsaw on Sunday and wasn't long until the rain started. I don't think we've got nearly as much as they said was possible so that's nice, still standing water is getting old. Just needs to freeze already but I see a couple sunny, 60 degree days ahead in the forecast, doubtful but the farmers need some sun and as much temp as possible.


----------



## James Miller

Thoughts on what kind of tree this is. I'm taking it down this one and another like it cause there dieing and the lower branches get in the way when I mow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Firewood. Kinda looks like some type of locust. Probably wrong.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 678984
> View attachment 678985
> View attachment 678986
> Thoughts on what kind of tree this is. I'm taking it down this one and another like it cause there dieing and the lower branches get in the way when I mow.



Bark and leaves look like walnut. Could it possibly be elm?


----------



## 95custmz

Ash or Box Elder. Show pics of wood when it is cut down [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbott295

Look for opposite branching. That would make it most likely ash; leaves are wrong for box elder.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 678933
> View attachment 678934



That is a STUNNING shed!


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Could it possibly be elm?



Well, now that we know what elm smells like, it should be pretty easy to tell after the first cut


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> That is a STUNNING shed!


Thanks Neil.
I can't wait to throw a couple cord in there.
It will be so nice not having a bunch of snow on a tarp, doesn't motivate one to haul wood lol.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Bark and leaves look like walnut. Could it possibly be elm?


We dont have walnut on are property. I have a feeling its gona throw yellow chips. Bright yellow chips make me smile .


----------



## panolo

Don't think it's an elm because the leaves are not alternate on the branch. Definitely not a box elder. I'll go white ash on the tree.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Don't think it's an elm because the leaves are not alternate on the branch. Definitely not a box elder. I'll go white ash on the tree.


I'd agree with this .


----------



## LondonNeil

Not like UK Ash. I'm going left field...you won't like it if it is.....Willow


----------



## aheeejd

I spent a ton of time rolling by hand big big pieces closer to the splitter. It's been so wet this year, where I get my wood. Here's a pic showing pieces in far background. But to make life easier I just bought a winch. I hope I picked a good one. But I'll have better pics when I get it pulling wood. Still in the mail for now.












Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I’m a little salty about the weather this fall.
> 
> Up until mid September we had heat/humidity/bugs/rain. Then one day it’s turned cold and continued to rain nearly every day.
> 
> The woods are a muddy mess.
> 
> Now we have snow in the forecast nearly every day.
> 
> View attachment 678915



I feel bad for you , 45/65 for the next 7 days up here in the Great White North and Frozen Tundra ,,, Seriously , I really do 

May I console your misfortunes of snow with the fact that I've made a few small fires with some wonderful spruce in the furnace to keep the chill and dampness out of the house


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 678984
> View attachment 678985
> View attachment 678986
> Thoughts on what kind of tree this is. I'm taking it down this one and another like it cause there dieing and the lower branches get in the way when I mow.


If you know its not walnut because you dont have walnuts under it then my guess is the very rare North American Great White Grape Ash.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like Black Walnut to me. Got tons of them around here, and the Red Squirrels are up there dropping them like bombs, about 1 every second. You go outside and you duck!


----------



## dancan

Not Spruce !


----------



## woodchip rookie

Not sycamore. Or Cottonwood.


----------



## chipper1

or black locust .


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> May I console your misfortunes of snow with the fact that I've made a few small fires with some wonderful spruce in the furnace to keep the chill and dampness out of the house



Spruce!! that the good stuff for December.
Been warding off the chill with 100+ year old cedar from a stable i cut up


----------



## cantoo

I left my wife another present for this week. I doubt she is going to touch it though. These were standing trees on Monday morning, few hours later they were 16" rounds sitting here ready to be split. I sharpened my saw just before I headed to the bush. Went to cut the 1st tree down and hit a chunk of barb wire before it even hit the tree. Darn wire was laying about 50' inside the bush. I assume my Dad threw it in there when they were picking stones in the field 30 or 40 years ago.


----------



## bigfellascott

2412 said:


> This is what I cobbled up to keep my chain out of the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spacing is 18”.



That should do the job nicely, when ya finally cut through it you can turn it into firewood and start again


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Not Spruce !





woodchip rookie said:


> Not sycamore. Or Cottonwood.





chipper1 said:


> or black locust .


pretty sure it's not red,white or black oak.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> pretty sure it's not red,white or black oak.


Its mulberry. 99% sure since iv never found an ash in the tree line. Tons of mulberry and cherry though.


----------



## moresnow

Mulberry in my location




Walnut around these here parts!

Not sure what you have but its got awful funky leaves for Mulberry? Kinda tall compared to Mulberry I see/harvest. Not saying it isn't but it looks different than mine. We have plenty. Post pics after getting it cut up. 
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...429EBFEF9FA70D24E41BF04B59330DD66&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## blades

aheeejd said:


> I spent a ton of time rolling by hand big big pieces closer to the splitter. It's been so wet this year, where I get my wood. Here's a pic showing pieces in far background. But to make life easier I just bought a winch. I hope I picked a good one. But I'll have better pics when I get it pulling wood. Still in the mail for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 what is the duty cycle on it?


----------



## James Miller

As they get big they change. We grow them big around hear ask @farmer steve . If it is mulberry it's a baby compared to the one he helped me with when I first joined AS. If it's not it will still burn.


----------



## moresnow

James Miller said:


> View attachment 679085
> As they get big they change. We grow them big around hear ask @farmer steve . If it is mulberry it's a baby compared to the one he helped me with when I first joined AS. If it's not it will still burn.



Burn it will!


----------



## panolo

Leaves looked opposite and not alernate that is why I said ash. Course I took better photos with a polaroid in the 80's than the ones you got


----------



## aheeejd

blades said:


> what is the duty cycle on it?


I can't find this information. I've downloaded the manual, it basically just mentions to watch for heat on end of motor. And I had no idea about this, so I greatly appreciate your question. There is a phone # for manufacturer & I'll call & see if I can get an answer. I'll be sure to pay attention to the motor for sure. I'm not pulling anything giant so. At least what is left is not big, I decided to get a winch after I hand rolled all the big pieces. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

Duty cycle + run time under load vs cooling off time not running- little details that make or break the deal.


----------



## James Miller

Appears to be walnut that just doesnt drop walnuts. Trimmed the offending branches and I'll let it stand as I'm not really interested in it as firewood. I did remove a bunch of thick vines that seemed to be choking it so may it will come around next year and continue to grow.


----------



## James Miller

panolo said:


> Leaves looked opposite and not alernate that is why I said ash. Course I took better photos with a polaroid in the 80's than the ones you got


Its just a phone the fact it takes pictures is enough for me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Its mulberry. 99% sure since iv never found an ash in the tree line. Tons of mulberry and cherry though.


almost all the ash I have cut is treeline ash. Crazy hard to split. Twisted. Nighmare.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Its mulberry. 99% sure since iv never found an ash in the tree line. Tons of mulberry and cherry though.



Most of the field lines and tree lines around me are elm, box elder, ash. Never seen a mulberry in person and the only cherry I see are in stands of timber.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like there will be a lot of '_free firewood_' down in Tallahassee . . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> pretty sure it's not red,white or black oak.


Pin oak it is.
Funny thing is I have some pin oak out back, I never paid attention until this summer when I was landscaping out back, then I was trimming a few branches and was like, that aint red oak or whit oak .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Looks like there will be a lot of '_free firewood_' down in Tallahassee . . .
> 
> Philbert


Palm oak .
May be some live oak down there.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Most of the field lines and tree lines around me are elm, box elder, ash. Never seen a mulberry in person and the only cherry I see are in stands of timber.


Stuffs a big weed, We have quite a bit around here, I have one just into the woods in the back yard, if I don't get it in the next year it will be intertwined in other more mature trees as it reaches for any light it can get. Much like box elder to that extreme.


----------



## JustJeff

Saw this beauty laying in front of Blarney castle. My wife mocked me for taking pictures of a log but it was huge. I may have made chainsaw noises....


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 679148
> Saw this beauty laying in front of Blarney castle. My wife mocked me for taking pictures of a log but it was huge. I may have made chainsaw noises....


I have a picture of it in my head lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Pin oak it is.
> Funny thing is I have some pin oak out back, I never paid attention until this summer when I was landscaping out back, then I was trimming a few branches and was like, that aint red oak or whit oak .


Pin oak IS a red oak.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Stuffs a big weed


But it's related to Osage Orange. Heavy and dense. Better firewood than most people think.


----------



## panolo

Had to fire up the owb tonight. Water temp was at 42 and is up to 73.8 after 40 minutes. Got some bone dry elm rocking in there now. I smell like a campfire. Not gonna lie...that's pretty awesome. Thinking about heading to town as smoke smell is like sex panther cologne. 50% of the time it works 100% of the time!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

You know your getting old when your wife smells like Icy Hot instead of French perfume.


----------



## homemade

Not my photo, but one hell of a scrounge.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Took longer to stack it than cut it.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> But it's related to Osage Orange. Heavy and dense. Better firewood than most people think.


This is all correct. Better then oak in many ways. Season much faster and rated higher on some BTU charts.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Pin oak IS a red oak.


Yes it is a red oak, just not red oak  .


woodchip rookie said:


> But it's related to Osage Orange. Heavy and dense. Better firewood than most people think.


I wasn't aware of that, explains why its so dang tough. I know one member made some falling wedges with it. 
There are a bunch of rounds at a job I did a few yrs ago, I left them as it's pretty heavy wood .
I prefer dead standing wood if I have the choice and I leave behind the green wood whenever possible unless I'm getting paid to take it or someone asks for it.
If I had to choose a live tree to cut for firewood here it would be black locust as it's the easiest to limb out, split, and quickest drying. Most of the mulberry I come across is a lot of work for firewood. Regardless, if I'm in a scrounging scenario then I'd be more than happy to have mulberry .

Thinking about the denser species here I'm reminded that most of the hardest woods will shoot some awesome sparks when you open the door(I combat this by opening the draft first for a bit). I'm wondering if you guys in Australia deal with that on your dense wood too, and how about the softwoods.


----------



## chipper1

homemade said:


> Not my photo, but one hell of a scrounge.


Hey @Logger nate is that your old ride .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Yes it is a red oak, just not red oak  .
> I wasn't aware of that, explains why its so dang tough. I know one member made some falling wedges with it.
> There are a bunch of rounds at a job I did a few yrs ago, I left them as it's pretty heavy wood .
> I prefer dead standing wood if I have the choice and I leave behind the green wood whenever possible unless I'm getting paid to take it or someone asks for it.
> If I had to choose a live tree to cut for firewood here it would be black locust as it's the easiest to limb out, split, and quickest drying. Most of the mulberry I come across is a lot of work for firewood. Regardless, if I'm in a scrounging scenario then I'd be more than happy to have mulberry .
> 
> Thinking about the denser species here I'm reminded that most of the hardest woods will shoot some awesome sparks when you open the door(I combat this by opening the draft first for a bit). I'm wondering if you guys in Australia deal with that on your dense wood too, and how about the softwoods.


Mulberry will put on a good spark show when you open the stove. I dont have any now but if I come across it I'll take it all.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Mulberry will put on a good spark show when you open the stove. I dont have any now but if I come across it I'll take it all.


Locust will do that too, that's why I was wondering about other woods.
I'll let you have it, as long as I got my black locust .
I feel very fortunate to have it around here .


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 679148
> Saw this beauty laying in front of Blarney castle. My wife mocked me for taking pictures of a log but it was huge. I may have made chainsaw noises....


 did you kiss the blarney rock for luck


----------



## moresnow

Sandhill Crane said:


> You know your getting old when your wife smells like Icy Hot instead of French perfume.



Haaaa 
Got me one of those! She is into Next Level Fitness class. Always using that stuff.

Me not so much


The Polaroid camera post cracks me up. I remember them well. It was "new technology" at the time


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> did you kiss the blarney rock for luck


Yeah I think you have to. It’s one of those things every tourist who comes here does. Jim o the mills tonight!


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I have a picture of it in my head lol.



That’s hilarious. Musta been a poulan, he had to pull it a lot!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Thinking about the denser species here I'm reminded that most of the hardest woods will shoot some awesome sparks when you open the door(I combat this by opening the draft first for a bit). I'm wondering if you guys in Australia deal with that on your dense wood too, and how about the softwoods.



Depends on the species, I think. Blue gum certainly does if you have had it shut down overnight then open it up in the morning.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Depends on the species, I think. Blue gum certainly does if you have had it shut down overnight then open it up in the morning.



Yeah burnt a few bits of wood here and there that spark a bit at times, I couldn't tell you what they were now though, all I know is it's wood burn it, that's pretty much how it goes for me and firewood collecting. We've got 3 loads to cut tomorrow which should be interesting for this fat barstard


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> Yeah I think you have to. It’s one of those things every tourist who comes here does. Jim o the mills tonight!


that place should be busy so clear your schedule for tomorrow as you'll still be there


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> that place should be busy so clear your schedule for tomorrow as you'll still be there


Hopefully it’s busy enough to be fun but not so busy we can’t get a table. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## nighthunter

Hopefully it'll be lively, never been there on a night that wasn't. It's a pity that I'm working away from home this week or I'd join you in a heartbeat 


JustJeff said:


> Hopefully it’s busy enough to be fun but not so busy we can’t get a table. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## JustJeff

Darn it, that settles it then. I’m just going to have to come back to Ireland! Too bad, it would be welcome company.


----------



## nighthunter

Yeah timing sucks to be honest, if you do come back give me plenty of notice so we can make things work, how are you liking it here 


JustJeff said:


> Darn it, that settles it then. I’m just going to have to come back to Ireland! Too bad, it would be welcome company.


----------



## JustJeff

It’s the vacation of a lifetime. Ireland is so beautiful in its impossible ruggedness and every shade of green. It truly is the Emerald Isle. We’ve done a fair bit of the wild Atlantic way and every 50 ft you want to stop and take a picture. Loving the rich culture and the friendly people.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody near Frankenmuth MI? Wife and I are going up for 4 days at Thanksgiving. Any good saw shops in the area?


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Anybody near Frankenmuth MI? Wife and I are going up for 4 days at Thanksgiving. Any good saw shops in the area?


@Flint Mitch is out that way, and quite a few guys from another forum firewood hoarders.
I'm about an 1.5hrs straight west of flint which you will go right thru.
As far as saw shops go I don't frequent them often, they are like gas stations, if you go in you will spend money . 
If you need anything while up here feel free to contact me, I'll shoot you my contact info.


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> @Flint Mitch is out that way, and quite a few guys from another forum firewood hoarders.
> I'm about an 1.5hrs straight west of flint which you will go right thru.
> As far as saw shops go I don't frequent them often, they are like gas stations, if you go in you will spend money [emoji23].
> If you need anything while up here feel free to contact me, I'll shoot you my contact info.


I am from that general area! Leo's saw shop in Clio is a good small Stihl dealer. There is a large John Deer/Stihl dealer in Frankenmuth, but I'm not a fan. Frankenmuth is a fun place, but be prepared to spend some money in the many tourist trap shops!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint Mitch

There is also Card Brothers Equipment in Chesaning which is a Dolmar dealer. Was only in there once to fondle a few saws, but it seemed like a decent place 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This is our 5th trip up there. Nice town and friendly people. Wife needs a get away. Might have to check out that Dolmar dealer.


Flint Mitch said:


> I am from that general area! Leo's saw shop in Clio is a good small Stihl dealer. There is a large John Deer/Stihl dealer in Frankenmuth, but I'm not a fan. Frankenmuth is a fun place, but be prepared to spend some money in the many tourist trap shops!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Frankenmuth is a cute little place. The chicken dinner is worth having once in your life. We used to go quite regularly and stay at birch run at a campground. Outlet mall is great for the wife and kids. I always looked at that trip as paying it forward for the times that I wanted something. Lol. I saw absolutely no deals on Craig’s list in central Michigan, somebody there snaps up everything! I won’t mention his name but will just look at him and whistle... @chipper1


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Already have reservations at Zender’s for Thanksgiving dinner. Can’t remember when but one year for their Thanksgiving buffet they had 7,771 people go thru. That place has good food.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Frankenmuth is a cute little place. The chicken dinner is worth having once in your life. We used to go quite regularly and stay at birch run at a campground. Outlet mall is great for the wife and kids. I always looked at that trip as paying it forward for the times that I wanted something. Lol. I saw absolutely no deals on Craig’s list in central Michigan, somebody there snaps up everything! I won’t mention his name but will just look at him and whistle... @chipper1


I'm not the only one up here that grabs them up(although I've gotten a few ), there are still plenty of deals to be had as I don't usually run over there unless it's a real sweet deal on something I have to have or I have a couple deals lined up. When I go out there it's usually for splitters and quads or kids dirt bikes, I make good money on them, saws are more for the fun of it.


----------



## 95custmz

Local Mulberry scrounge. Two truck loads. Just had to pick it up, as it was already down and cut up. [emoji1303]













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot00

Love the dog-Holstein style.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cutting kindling getting ready. Got the house closed up & stove pipes hooked back up. The stove in the garage is ready, backup stove in the basement ready. The main stove(NC30) is down for mods but should be ready in about a week. 40 Murkan tonight forecasted. Coldest nights yet this season but the house is still so warm I probably wont have to run a stove


----------



## LondonNeil

indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thought my dad was going out too. But he has made a slow but steady comeback. Took 8 days in hospital Most in ICU and 21 days in a nursing/rehab facility. 

Not going to be cutting or splitting wood. He is able to walk with a cane or walker now. Feeds the wood stove steady. Gotta like that.

Split and stacked some cherry today and fired up the 038av and made a couple snow bucket loads of elm in a hurry.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Dahmer said:


> This is our 5th trip up there. Nice town and friendly people. Wife needs a get away. Might have to check out that Dolmar dealer.


http://www.cardbrothers.com

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Flint Mitch said:


> http://www.cardbrothers.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wonder if they’ll have any Black Friday specials? Can only hope.


----------



## MustangMike

That's a tough time Neil, best of luck with it.


----------



## MustangMike

95custmz said:


> Local Mulberry scrounge. Two truck loads. Just had to pick it up, as it was already down and cut up. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love the Dog pic, looks a lot like my Thor did (departed). He may have been a bit wider (75 lbs), and had light brown splotches instead of black. Was a real good dog!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


Always have faith. We’ll pray.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


That’s a tough time Neil. God bless.


----------



## JustJeff

@nighthunter , we had an absolute ball at the pub you recommended. Thanks! We sat by the fire as Jim and his girls played and the men sang. There was a group of American horse jumpers who made the night interesting as well. Storm blew in while we were there and we had to swerve around a lot of branches on the road until we got to this downed tree. Limerick fire and rescue had it cleared in about 10 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 679350
> @nighthunter , we had an absolute ball at the pub you recommended. Thanks! We sat by the fire as Jim and his girls played and the men sang. There was a group of American horse jumpers who made the night interesting as well. Storm blew in while we were there and we had to swerve around a lot of branches on the road until we got to this downed tree. Limerick fire and rescue had it cleared in about 10 minutes View attachment 679349


Did you ask to run one of their saws?


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Love the Dog pic, looks a lot like my Thor did (departed). He may have been a bit wider (75 lbs), and had light brown splotches instead of black. Was a real good dog!



Yeah, Petey is 60 lbs. Just got him last week from a Rescue. Pretty good dog. My guess is 3 years old. Very friendly with people and other dogs. Not a mean bone in his body! He just looks intimidating to some people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Love the Dog pic, looks a lot like my Thor did (departed). He may have been a bit wider (75 lbs), and had light brown splotches instead of black. Was a real good dog!


Reminds me of my old girl. GJ, she was also brown/brindle and white with a full tail/ears and weighed 65 lbs. Great dog for sure.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Yeah, Petey is 60 lbs. Just got him last week from a Rescue. Pretty good dog. My guess is 3 years old. Very friendly with people and other dogs. Not a mean bone in his body! He just looks intimidating to some people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked to me like he wanted to play fetch.
Nice he loaded the whole truck for you, good dog Petey, here a scooby snack .


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> Looked to me like he wanted to play fetch.
> Nice he loaded the whole truck for you, good dog Petey, here a scooby snack .



It’s funny you say that. As I was unloading the truck, he wanted a taste of every piece of wood before it left the bed of the truck. I think he even hiked his leg to “mark his territory”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Buckshot00 said:


> Love the dog-Holstein style.



What this guy said. I had an apbt that was white, few black spots on her with just a hint of brindle in them. Both eyes had black spots around them in sort of a teardrop shape, and then she had a black spot on her butt, with just the tip of her tail turning back white. She was rather unique, to say I miss that dog is a gigantic understatement. It wasn't that she was a great dog, just that her and I had a bond or an understanding that I've yet to encounter.


----------



## panolo

@LondonNeil Ran through the same with my pops and agent orange cancer. Stay tough. It don't get better but it dulls. God bless!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time



Sorry to hear that, Neil.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


Not good Neil, as one of my neighbors said when my mum died of cancer..... “That’s the problem with this life, no one gets out of it alive”.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> Did you ask to run one of their saws?


They didn’t have one. I asked a guy about it and he said they didn’t train for that so they don’t use them. They used the jaws of life to shear a lot of it and the rest was bow saws and axes.


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Local Mulberry scrounge. Two truck loads. Just had to pick it up, as it was already down and cut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AAAAHH Mulberry!!!  nice looking pooch. good for you on the rescue.


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil. prayers for you pop.


----------



## nighthunter

Sorry to hear about your bad news @LondonNeil


----------



## al-k

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


so sorry, nothing can be said that can ease what your felling now.


----------



## MustangMike

The shelters are loaded with Pit/Pit mixes, most of them real good dogs. We have had 3 (not at the same time), still have 2, but Thor was a cut above, bonded with me and had judgement, something you just can't "train".


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> The shelters are loaded with Pit/Pit mixes, most of them real good dogs. We have had 3 (not at the same time), still have 2, but Thor was a cut above, bonded with me and had judgement, something you just can't "train".



Yes, there are dogs that are very good at judging someone’s “character”. I usually adopt rescues rather than getting a puppy. Sometimes it’s a gamble because you don’t know the dogs history but sometimes it pays off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Logger nate is that your old ride .


Lol! Nope it’s a Chevy


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> indian summer here this week, 21-22 Celcius. house sat at 23C ...got like that after running the stove last night...not burnt tonight...still 23C t-shirt as i sit here on the sofa. still feel a bit odd though...dad's in hospital and only coming out in a box this time


Sorry to hear Neil, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> Yes, there are dogs that are very good at judging someone’s “character”. I usually adopt rescues rather than getting a puppy. Sometimes it’s a gamble because you don’t know the dogs history but sometimes it pays off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought Bonehead from an Amish farmer that was getting rid of him because he wasn’t “aggressive” enough. He is very friendly but he does have a protective side. The neighbor lady who he loves walked over one day and opened the door to walk in before I got to the door. She closed it just as he hit the door. If we let you in he’s a big puppy, don’t walk in on your own.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks everyone. Seen him today and after 3 units of blood and loads of saline he's a lot better.... Seems it's not yet full on organ failure. Waiting for some results from an endoscopy now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Buddy came over to get some wood out of the back yard. He brought a horribly neglected 55 rancher and 440 with him. Saws didnt really run good and the chains were trash. I had to get the 445/550 out and use my saws to cut firewood. I owed him anyway cuz hes a good dude so no big. I havent ran the 550 since last winter and have been running the 445 to save wear and tear on the 550 and just used it as a backup to the 445. When I used them both together I hadn't had enough time on either one to notice much of a difference but now that I have some time on the 445 the differences showed up today when I ran the 550. I have a new respect for the 550. I am going to switch and use the 550 as my primary and use the 445 as a backup. The 550 is a SCREAMER. I wasn't really impressed when I bought the saw because of the difference in price for the amount of performance gain but my mind has changed.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks everyone. Seen him today and after 3 units of blood and loads of saline he's a lot better.... Seems it's not yet full on own failure. Waiting for some results from an endoscopy now.


Good to gear Neil .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Buddy came over to get some wood out of the back yard. He brought a horribly neglected 55 rancher and 440 with him. Saws didnt really run good and the chains were trash. I had to get the 445/550 out and use my saws to cut firewood. I owed him anyway cuz hes a good dude so no big. I havent ran the 550 since last winter and have been running the 445 to save wear and tear on the 550 and just used it as a backup to the 445. When I used them both together I hadn't had enough time on either one to notice much of a difference but now that I have some time on the 445 the differences showed up today when I ran the 550. I have a new respect for the 550. I am going to switch and use the 550 as my primary and use the 445 as a backup. The 550 is a SCREAMER. I wasn't really impressed when I bought the saw because of the difference in price for the amount of performance gain but my mind has changed.


How many tanks have you ran through the 550, if it hasn't had many it will most likely get a good bit stronger yet. I also am a big fan of the flippy caps as well as the captive bar nuts .
I like to run my saws as often as possible and try to run everything at least every month, but it's usually more like every three. Glad it's called off a bit, looking forward to working the wood and running some saws. I split up a face cord with a new to me splitter yesterday, not this type of splitterlol.


----------



## turnkey4099

Scrounge?? Guy down the highway 10 miles had a dozen trees put down and bucked into 16" (nominal) rounds. Problem is that it is Cottonwood. I know nothing about it as firewood other than it is unbelievably heavy when green. I took my splitter down today and came home with about 1/3 cord. The splits look like they will season into a fairly heavy chunk. 

I know people at least in fly-over country burn it. There is no ready source of the good hardwoods in this area so I burn what ever is available. I burn a lot of willow and in fact heated my house with nothing but willow for about 20 years.

Just wondering if it is worth the work to process it. Even a 16" round is just about all I want to lift onto the splitter.


----------



## 95custmz

turnkey4099 said:


> Scrounge?? Guy down the highway 10 miles had a dozen trees put down and bucked into 16" (nominal) rounds. Problem is that it is Cottonwood. I know nothing about it as firewood other than it is unbelievably heavy when green. I took my splitter down today and came home with about 1/3 cord. The splits look like they will season into a fairly heavy chunk.
> 
> I know people at least in fly-over country burn it. There is no ready source of the good hardwoods in this area so I burn what ever is available. I burn a lot of willow and in fact heated my house with nothing but willow for about 20 years.
> 
> Just wondering if it is worth the work to process it. Even a 16" round is just about all I want to lift onto the splitter.



It’s worth it. Dries incredibly fast. I cut some earlier this spring and it is almost seasoned enough to burn, already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged a truckload of Ash today. I’m on a roll! Lol. Be careful out there! I cut this Ash at a friends and before I could finish the face cut, the tree fell on my bar. I think my face cut was too deep. No harm to the bar or saw. But before I fell the tree, I wanted to rid it of a large branch. The branch fell where we wanted it but it was leaning against the tree. It was a pretty large branch. As i was trimming of the limbs, I mistakenly trimmed the one that was supporting most of the weight. That branch came down off the tree, twisted, smacked me right above the ear and took me to the ground, saw still running. I had a small cut on the top of my ear. My buddy said, “You’re bleeding, You need to go to hospital?”. I said, “Hell no, Let’s cut this tree down!”. Luckily, I did not get hurt. Just a few cuts and scratches. Be careful out there, Fellas.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> It’s worth it. Dries incredibly fast. I cut some earlier this spring and it is almost seasoned enough to burn, already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I'll go back on Monday for another load. I cruised the scattered stuff adn about 1/3 is solid, another third shows about 50% deteriorated with the last third not worth anything. That 1/3 cord I hauled today was approaching my loaded weight limit.


----------



## panolo

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks. I'll go back on Monday for another load. I cruised the scattered stuff adn about 1/3 is solid, another third shows about 50% deteriorated with the last third not worth anything. That 1/3 cord I hauled today was approaching my loaded weight limit.


If I remember right you get a bunch of willow. Very similar with the BTU's. Very wet when green and dries nice if split. Had water run out the trunk when I've cut one before.


----------



## Jeffkrib

95custmz said:


> Scrounged a truckload of Ash today. I’m on a roll! Lol. Be careful out there! I cut this Ash at a friends and before I could finish the face cut, the tree fell on my bar. I think my face cut was too deep. No harm to the bar or saw. But before I fell the tree, I wanted to rid it of a large branch. The branch fell where we wanted it but it was leaning against the tree. It was a pretty large branch. As i was trimming of the limbs, I mistakenly trimmed the one that was supporting most of the weight. That branch came down off the tree, twisted, smacked me right above the ear and took me to the ground, saw still running. I had a small cut on the top of my ear. My buddy said, “You’re bleeding, You need to go to hospital?”. I said, “Hell no, Let’s cut this tree down!”. Luckily, I did not get hurt. Just a few cuts and scratches. Be careful out there, Fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks for not only sharing your success story’s but failures and mistakes too.
I like to learn from other people’s misikes, so I guess the lesson learned is pay close attention to what’s holding weight and double check before doing the cut. Glad you weren’t badly injured.


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> That branch came down off the tree, twisted, smacked me right above the ear and took me to the ground, saw still running. I had a small cut on the top of my ear. My buddy said, “You’re bleeding, You need to go to hospital?”. I said, “Hell no, Let’s cut this tree down!”. Luckily, I did not get hurt. Just a few cuts and scratches. Be careful out there, Fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 

Glad you survived mostly unscathed and that you got him back in the end. As you say, you have to be careful, even when you think it should be easy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ll try to remember to get pics tomorrow. Guy is getting rid of his chectnut trees, his wife is sick of all the burrs. 12 trees, 10”-20” trunks. He already cut them down, all I have to do is limb them, buck the trunks and take the wood, he’ll burn the branches. Another guy called me that I cut up a tree for him last year, his neighbor had a 36” oak come down in our last storm and took a 30” maple with it, I can have both, they’ll burn the branches. Oh yeah!


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Scrounged a truckload of Ash today. I’m on a roll! Lol. Be careful out there! I cut this Ash at a friends and before I could finish the face cut, the tree fell on my bar. I think my face cut was too deep. No harm to the bar or saw. But before I fell the tree, I wanted to rid it of a large branch. The branch fell where we wanted it but it was leaning against the tree. It was a pretty large branch. As i was trimming of the limbs, I mistakenly trimmed the one that was supporting most of the weight. That branch came down off the tree, twisted, smacked me right above the ear and took me to the ground, saw still running. I had a small cut on the top of my ear. My buddy said, “You’re bleeding, You need to go to hospital?”. I said, “Hell no, Let’s cut this tree down!”. Luckily, I did not get hurt. Just a few cuts and scratches. Be careful out there, Fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard arborists call dead standing ash "the most dangerous tree in the forest"


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> How many tanks have you ran through the 550?


Not totally sure but I would say about 10. I think it held a grudge for getting left in the basement. It brought its "A-game" today fo sho


----------



## MustangMike

Yes!!! Ash can often rot w/o showing it on the outside, and you can just touch it with the saw and it will fall, no hinge. When it is solid, it is a completely normal tree, but it can rot fast and undetected.

Always be careful with it. My first FIL was a tree guy, and that was one of the first things he taught me, and we encountered one that did just that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Old 55 rancher....bar mount the same as the 440? His 55 has 3/8 chain and the 440 has 325 so a sprocket swap would be in order but is the bar mount the same?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Old 55 rancher....bar mount the same as the 440? His 55 has 3/8 chain and the 440 has 325 so a sprocket swap would be in order but is the bar mount the same?


http://en.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Not totally sure but I would say about 10. I think it held a grudge for getting left in the basement. It brought its "A-game" today fo sho


It will get stronger.
Once your warranty is done run a gallon of dino oil thru it mixed at the same ratio you mix now and you will most likely see even more gains. 
550 is a great 18" bar limbing saw, plenty of reach and will buck fairly quick up to 10-12" and burried if needed, and they balance great.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I've heard arborists call dead standing ash "the most dangerous tree in the forest"


Here's a good video showing what kind of problems we have a lot with ash. As mike was saying about felling them can also be true with regards to the branches getting whipped back at you or just breaking when they look solid, always where your hardhat when working with them and keep your eye on them as well as look closely for hangers afterwards!
If you watch closely he makes a "danger zone" bore cut where he uses the top quadrant of the tip to begin his bore cut, this is a bit more advanced, but both face similar but different forces. Save this one for later, but it's a great example and I had to point it out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Scares me when you watch some people drop a tree, doesn’t matter what kind, and when it starts moving they just stand there. That tree starts and I’m heading for the next zip code, things can go wrong very fast.


----------



## MustangMike

Agree, but I don't like to go straight back, a angle of about 45* is best. Always clear your path before you cut.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> I bought Bonehead from an Amish farmer that was getting rid of him because he wasn’t “aggressive” enough. He is very friendly but he does have a protective side. The neighbor lady who he loves walked over one day and opened the door to walk in before I got to the door. She closed it just as he hit the door. If we let you in he’s a big puppy, don’t walk in on your own.



Nice looking dog, do you know what is in him? That disposition seems perfect!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking dog, do you know what is in him? That disposition seems perfect!


The guy told me 100% German Shepard. He’s my 3rd GS and he does seem to be full blooded.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Try to make this quick. The GS I had before this one was the best dog ever, Brutus. The grandkids would be all over him, he would lay there and take it. When he he had enough he would get up, carefully step over kids and go crawl under the bed, he NEVER snapped at one of the kids. One night Sonja’s brother and his wife asked if we would watch the baby while they went out. They dropped the baby off and Brutus went to the couch where we laid the baby. Brutus smelled that baby from head to toe and laid in front of the couch for 4 hours. When they came to get the baby Brutus came and sat by the side of my chair like he did when we had company. He had this low rumble in his chest every time Sonja’s brother talked, he’s loud, obnoxious and usually drunk, Brutus was a good judge of character. When they went to leave and Sonja’s brother put the baby’s winter coat on him he woke up and cried. I barely managed to grab Britus’s collar as he lunged for Sonja’s brother. He almost pulled me out of the chair and I was fat back then, about 220.


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> If I remember right you get a bunch of willow. Very similar with the BTU's. Very wet when green and dries nice if split. Had water run out the trunk when I've cut one before.



Yeah, I like working up willow and sell it at $120/cord. I was hoping this scrounge was willow. The cottonwood takes a lot longer to work up - have to run the splitter clear to the end on every piece because of strings. But then why am I complaining? I am just doign to to have something to keep me busy. I'll stack it seperately and use it myself next winter


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> They didn’t have one. I asked a guy about it and he said they didn’t train for that so they don’t use them. They used the jaws of life to shear a lot of it and the rest was bow saws and axes.


Happy Birthday Jeff. Enjoy the Irish pub.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks! More like enjoy the airport. Headed home today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> It will get stronger.
> Once your warranty is done run a gallon of dino oil thru it mixed at the same ratio you mix now and you will most likely see even more gains.
> 550 is a great 18" bar limbing saw, plenty of reach and will buck fairly quick up to 10-12" and burried if needed, and they balance great.


My warranty is 4yrs.  So I have 3yrs left. I run mine with a 16"/325 full chisel. Same as my 445 so they can back each other up and bars/chains are swappable. It shreds with a 16. Same concept as the 20" on my 395.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Jeff!!! Enjoy your trip home, sounds like the vacation went very well.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Old 55 rancher....bar mount the same as the 440? His 55 has 3/8 chain and the 440 has 325 so a sprocket swap would be in order but is the bar mount the same?


Yes


----------



## svk

After breakfast I’m going to flag then cut hunting trails on our family land closer to town. There are no deer left at our regular hunting land thanks to wolves so I need to move operations this year. 

Hoping there’s still snow there which will make scouting easier.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sad the wolf season got fubared. Protecting 1 species that's not even endangered at the expense of others is moronic. Still find it funny the dnr finally had to admit wolves were part of the declining moose problem. After all their deflection for years.


----------



## blades

DNR - really slow on the up take - when they finale get there go overboard with regs and such. best thing that has come along is the trail cams real hard for them to say no to pictures.


----------



## panolo

When there are cougars a couple miles from me, moose getting shot 10 miles from me, and bears in areas they have never been it's a big sign something is pushing them south. My belief is that the food sources are getting skinnier and skinnier for the predators in northern MN and that these predators in turn are pushing animals like moose and bear farther south then they have ever been.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> My warranty is 4yrs.  So I have 3yrs left. I run mine with a 16"/325 full chisel. Same as my 445 so they can back each other up and bars/chains are swappable. It shreds with a 16. Same concept as the 20" on my 395.


Since I don't buy new from dealers at this point in the game I'm not sure what they will allow you to run and still keep the warranty. I'd ask and see if you can run a non synthetic in it and still retain the warranty. I would bet that the only time the 550 would cut any slower(speaking in regards of firewood cutting)is when you get into wood over 10", by that point I'm usually grabbing a larger saw anyway, but I like the reach of an 18" on a 50. I normally run a 20 on a ported 60 or a stock 70 for limbing, then a 24 or larger for bucking on a ported 70 or a stock 75cc plus saw. I have no problem with others running a 20 on a 90cc saw, but I have no need, and my back is happy with that .


----------



## blades

something changing, pumas showing up around the metro area as well as black bears . bears are a little newer, cats I have been tracking since the late 80's. Coyotes moved in about 30 years ago, in force, piror to that it was a rare sighting It must have been real hard for the DNR to admit that the big cats were around. didn't have much choice last FEB, when home owners videoed one looking in there picture window one morning in the western suburbs of Milwaukee WI. Although they are still adamant that there is no breeding population. I kinda question that though. Breeding wolf population now after the reintroduction- documented kills of Deer and the recently reintroduced Moose by same in northern WI. Buddy has a place up north 60 acres, new sighting for him, a Fischer last week. Rare now days used to be common 40 years ago.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> After breakfast I’m going to flag then cut hunting trails on our family land closer to town. There are no deer left at our regular hunting land thanks to wolves so I need to move operations this year.
> 
> Hoping there’s still snow there which will make scouting easier.


Wolf jerky sounds great .
Be safe cutting, and don't forget to have a pistol strapped on in case some jerky comes walking in .


----------



## turnkey4099

Another scrounge...maybe. At coffee club meeting this morning I was offered an oak "about the size of this table (30" range) in a field, we will fell it". Seems too good to be true as oak in this country is basically non-existent except a few 'town trees'. THAT scrounge I will follow up on. I'll take one more load from the Cottonwood probably on Monday. Hauling the last load of rounds from the willow patch for this fall, not able to get in there when the rains start.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Sad the wolf season got fubared. Protecting 1 species that's not even endangered at the expense of others is moronic. Still find it funny the dnr finally had to admit wolves were part of the declining moose problem. After all their deflection for years.


Yes. Agree completely. It’s really sad, mostly fueled by non hunters who live south of wolf range.


----------



## svk

Got property lines and a nice circle loop within the properyy flagged today. After 3 hours in the woods and 4 miles on the Fitbit I was soaked to the bone (and COLD) with the standing water in low areas and snow falling/melting out of trees. 

Saw two grouse and lots of deer tracks. 

I’ll go out another time to cut the trail.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Here’s the chestnut score, when I pulled in all I could see was leaves, kinda messed up how they were dropped, I gotta work harder but hey, it’s “free” wood. Forgot these things had a ton of branches, the brush pile is from just 2 trees. Got a truck and trailer load today, worked my butt off limbing and moving branches. Took the 3/8 lp converted 490, awesome set up. Also one of the beasts, the 7900, they always amaze me. The Stihl peavy in the one pick is for the creamsicle fans, sorry, only Stihl I own.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Surprised I didn’t have to remove Coroner’s tape when I saw his felling cuts.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

And to make a preventive strike, yes, they are chestnut trees.


----------



## cantoo

Bought a set of tires for my logging wagon yesterday at the sale. I couldn't remember the size so I bought a few. Also got 3 SS blades, a tire changer and a chicken plucker. My wife says I'm crazy. Sold and delivered 2 of the blades on the way home and then sold 2 sets of tires when I got home. 18 sets to go, only need 1 set for the wagon.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Bought a set of tires for my logging wagon yesterday at the sale. I couldn't remember the size so I bought a few. Also got 3 SS blades, a tire changer and a chicken plucker. My wife says I'm crazy.


Your purchases do sound a bit . . . _eccentric_ at times . . .But f you can make it work, more power to you!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

I took my mate Dave along for a scrounge today. We got the word that a couple of peppermints had come down on one of the farms I have cut wood on before and I volunteered us for clean up detail. 




Dave had a play with the monkey saw over at one of the burn heaps that had a few nice dry peppermint snags sticking out. His only saw is a 30cc Jap saw of some sort that I'm unfamiliar with so this was a big step up for him. 




Then the farmer comes over in his monster tractor and asks if we want the logs moved. Yes please! I quickly limbed them and cut the logs to a manoeuvrable length.




He took them around and dropped them off behind Dave's ute. 




There's only one rule when I'm scrounging for someone else's benefit. I'm cutting, you're split and stack boy.


----------



## Cowboy254

Continuing on, while Dave was taking the first load home, I got the rest of the logs cut and split into quarters or halves depending on the size. He can make them smaller at home if he wants to.




Second load going to Dave's place.




Which left this




and some other small piles from the limbs. 




I'm always very particular about cleaning up on other people's farms and dragged the small stuff over and tossed it on the burn pile. 




All up about 4.5 cubes of nice peppermint, should be ready to burn next winter.


----------



## farmer steve

Found this guy under a round yesterday when I was splitting. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## LondonNeil

Newt of some kind?


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Newt of some kind?


spotted salamander.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Steve, the brown + black ones are more common.

Up at my property this summer it was almost over run with Red Effs, in both land and aquatic stages. They provided a lot of entertainment for the Grand Kids.

There is a large puddle on a logging trail up on my property, and if you step in the water, it practically boils with them.


----------



## svk

Around this time of year you can find lots of the plain black ones under logs and rocks. During elementary I tried to “winter” them in my bedroom in a bait bucket, unsuccessfully lol.


----------



## JustJeff

That guy won’t save you a dime on car insurance.


----------



## JustJeff

First fire. Just a small one.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had the little s244 in the basement running for the 1st time this season. Good thing I put that in as a backup to the NC30. It would heat better if I had a bigger opening in the floor above it(its in the basement) and a "range hood".


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Surprised I didn’t have to remove Coroner’s tape when I saw his felling cuts.


I could do worse. Hold my beer.



farmer steve said:


> Found this guy under a round yesterday when I was splitting. Pretty cool looking.
> View attachment 679709


The ones I see here have orange stripes. Never seen a spotted one.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Bought a set of tires for my logging wagon yesterday at the sale. I couldn't remember the size so I bought a few. Also got 3 SS blades, a tire changer and a chicken plucker. My wife says I'm crazy. Sold and delivered 2 of the blades on the way home and then sold 2 sets of tires when I got home. 18 sets to go, only need 1 set for the wagon.
> 
> View attachment 679656
> View attachment 679657
> View attachment 679658


Nice score buddy.
Hopefully when you get it all sold the 2 tires will be free .


----------



## James Miller

Cleaned the chimney today.
got the 6 year old to stuff herself behind the stove and pull the catch pan and put it back up. Most likely first fire tomorrow morning. Been in the low 40s past couple morning.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 679754
> Cleaned the chimney today.View attachment 679755
> got the 6 year old to stuff herself behind the stove and pull the catch pan and put it back up. Most likely first fire tomorrow morning. Been in the low 40s past couple morning.



Small children do have their uses sometimes. Dave had his 4 year old chucking bits of wood out the back of his ute yesterday, much easier than him trying to ferret around under the canopy.


----------



## LondonNeil

https://goo.gl/images/wJzRqC

We outlawed that behaviour a century ago


----------



## James Miller

So that was the beginning of the sniveling crybabies people call kids now adays. Didnt realise it started that long ago.


----------



## woodchip rookie

uh no that was osha


----------



## Toy4xchris

Well since we just had hurricane Michael come through NC I've been out of power since Thursday afternoon wife asked if I could warm the house up a bit.

Also should be scrounging some wood here soon once people get power back up to be able to post free wood ads.






Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## aheeejd

Not sure what exactly it is yet as my wife sent me the pics at her parents house. But I will go tomorrow after work & cut it up & bring it home. It all burns. Maybe more maple now that I look at it 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

aheeejd said:


> Not sure what exactly it is yet as my wife sent me the pics at her parents house. But I will go tomorrow after work & cut it up & bring it home. It all burns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Probably maple? Looks like it has been there for awhile.


----------



## MustangMike

Noodled, split, transported (in my trailer) across the street, wheel barrowed and stacked over a cord of hard Maple this afternoon with my SIL.

Sorry, no pics!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Sorry, no pics!



Shame!


----------



## aheeejd

svk said:


> Probably maple? Looks like it has been there for awhile.


I say probably cause I'm no expert. I burn firewood, that's it. I know just a handful by sight. When I zoomed in to pic, it looks like maple to me. Every time I guess on the wood the father in law corrects me. He's the expert but not so good at teaching. Unfortunately if you don't know something in his eyes your an idiot. But he's old & has bad ticker so I just leave it be. Grateful for the wood though 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Lots of info on line, but nothing like actually seeing it. And, many trees will vary a bit by locality, making it a little more difficult.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Lots of info on line, but nothing like actually seeing it. And, many trees will vary a bit by locality, making it a little more difficult.


The one James posted a picture of recently was one of those.
The leaves looked like walnut, he said no walnut, the bark looked like ash/elm as did the other closeup of the leaves. I'm sure if either of us were there we would have been able to tell quickly, maybe .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The one James posted a picture of recently was one of those.
> The leaves looked like walnut, he said no walnut, the bark looked like ash/elm as did the other closeup of the leaves. I'm sure if either of us were there we would have been able to tell quickly, maybe .


it was walnut. That's why there were no pictures of it turned into firewood.


----------



## JustJeff

Gasp! Highly valuable walnut? Oh the humanity!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Jeff I’m surprised your not on of the first of the northern hemisphereiens to get the home fire burning. 
So I looked up ‘Keady Ontario’, your a fair way south so that would explain it. Pretty cool to zoom in on google earth, it’s a very small town, is that patch of forest over on the concession road open to scrounging?


----------



## LondonNeil

It's not all latitude. Apparently London is at the same latitude as Halifax, and thankfully we are very much warmer due to the gulf stream (warm current from the Caribbean). So this morning I have not seen any polar bears, nor am I likely to without a trip to the zoo, and the stove hasn't been lit in the last week. With temps still around the low 20s Celsius I may not need to light it again for a few more days.


----------



## James Miller

Little fire this morning to take the chill off. Apparently the smaller the fire the bigger the picture.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 679901
> Little fire this morning to take the chill off. Apparently the smaller the fire the bigger the picture.


I had the insert running last night. I still need to figure the thing out. I had the family room up to 80°F last night. The rest of the house was in the low 70s. The wife was not pleased - that's just too damn hot.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> It's not all latitude.


We are roughly the same latitude as the rocky mountains. Whole different world.


----------



## MustangMike

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I had the insert running last night. I still need to figure the thing out. I had the family room up to 80°F last night. The rest of the house was in the low 70s. The wife was not pleased - that's just too damn hot.



Vents/ducts +/or ceiling fans to spread the heat to other locations.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> Vents/ducts +/or ceiling fans to spread the heat to other locations.


Yes. A/C fan was running, moving air all around the house, and I had 9" fans blowing air into and out of the family room. That insert just puts out that much heat.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> it was walnut.



I thought so!!! I'm surrounded by it here.


----------



## MustangMike

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yes. A/C fan was running, moving air all around the house, and I had 9" fans blowing air into and out of the family room. That insert just puts out that much heat.



Less wood, or less air.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Jeff I’m surprised your not on of the first of the northern hemisphereiens to get the home fire burning.
> So I looked up ‘Keady Ontario’, your a fair way south so that would explain it. Pretty cool to zoom in on google earth, it’s a very small town, is that patch of forest over on the concession road open to scrounging?


No it’s all private woods around here but lots of farmers are happy to have help cleaning out fencelines. We are fairly temperate due to our proximity to the Great Lakes.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> Less wood, or less air.


Less wood. The air was shut down as low as it would go, AND I had the stove's circulating blower turned off. This was the first real burn for heat and I'm still learning the stove. 

I think the piece of walnut (about 3"x3"x16") I threw in was a mistake.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Less wood. The air was shut down as low as it would go, AND I had the stove's circulating blower turned off. This was the first real burn for heat and I'm still learning the stove.
> 
> I think the piece of walnut (about 3"x3"x16") I threw in was a mistake.


Larger denser piece of wood won’t burn as fast or hot as smaller less dense wood.


----------



## cantoo

Jeffkrib, Jeff lives about an hour north of me. I'm about 7 miles from Lake Huron so it plays a big part on our weather. It's common around here to have the heat on in the morning, AC on at noon and the heat on again at night. I lit the OWB last weekend. Google my address and you can see my famous fence line from Space. 35645 Zion Road, Lucknow, Ontario. My wife loves it...


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Vents/ducts +/or ceiling fans to spread the heat to other locations.



Spot on Mike, fans make a big difference, I've been experimenting with a free standing pedistal fan and it's been making a big difference to the rest of the house, and cost about $15 to buy so cheap too.


----------



## JustJeff

I sometimes use a small fan on the floor at the far end of the house. I blow it towards the stove end, moves cooler air to the stove and the heat will push over top.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I sometimes use a small fan on the floor at the far end of the house. I blow it towards the stove end, moves cooler air to the stove and the heat will push over top.


I modified the house so natural convection carries the air around the house. I was paying for gas AND electric to heat the house before. Now I'm just paying for chainsaws.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Less wood. The air was shut down as low as it would go, AND I had the stove's circulating blower turned off. This was the first real burn for heat and I'm still learning the stove.
> 
> I think the piece of walnut (about 3"x3"x16") I threw in was a mistake.


If you cant control the stove with the draft control theres something wrong or something that needs modified. I had the same issue with my NC30 on super cold nights with really dry wood. Mods under way.....this is the "doghouse" air feed circuit that is unregulated. It will have a valve on the end in case I need to throttle down the boost air....the pic is of the stove upside down. I cut the welds off the ashpan box and took it off as well as the outside air kit box.


----------



## crowbuster

Maybe it was just not that cold? House heated up real quick. Mite not be a stove problem.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> I modified the house so natural convection carries the air around the house. I was paying for gas AND electric to heat the house before. Now I'm just paying for chainsaws.



Tell us more about how you went about it mate if you would.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I am in the process now of having control of the secondary air circuit also. Not for regulation during the burn cycle but being able to close it after the "gas off" cycle. Secondaries just let cool air into the stove after that stage anyway. Figure if I'm here to be able to regulate it I can save some heat. I read somewhere (or I had a dream) about a guy who put some kind of manifold on the secondary then controlled it with a timer relay/solenoid and made it automatically close after like 3hrs. I might get into that next season but for now I need to get this up. I still have to get the chimney down and redone.


----------



## bigfellascott

The ol Lopi 380 I have has both convection and radiant heat setup, I haven't as yet installed it in the new family room (still a bit more building to do) but it will be in for next winter and I'm sure it will keep the place nice and warm and I've also got a ducted system that extracts heat from the family room and pumps it into the rest of the house, that should eliminate the need to run a gas heater which is fine by me as I'd rather burn wood than pay for gas to heat the place.


----------



## James Miller

crowbuster said:


> Maybe it was just not that cold? House heated up real quick. Mite not be a stove problem.


I think this has more to do with it. Never got under 50 here last night. Bobbies less then an hour from me so probly around the same temps. If he loaded it for an all nighter last night no doubt it got toasty in his house.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> Tell us more about how you went about it mate if you would.


I'll take pics tomorow.....remind me to write it up


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> I think this has more to do with it. Never got under 50 here last night. Bobbies less then an hour from me so probly around the same temps. If he loaded it for an all nighter last night no doubt it got toasty in his house.



I think it is just too much stove for the shoulder seasons in our house. Either that or I need to do a small, 1 hour burn and leave it at that.

Not an all nighter, but I did feed it smaller pieces from about 7:00 till about 9:00. It was almost 10:00 when the piece of walnut was finally down to all coals. After that, the coals continued to burn down through the night. When I woke up this morning, the whole house was still at 70°F. Nice because the boiler never ran. Sucked because the wife had a crappy night of sleep for being too hot (and she let me know about it).


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yes. A/C fan was running, moving air all around the house, and I had 9" fans blowing air into and out of the family room. That insert just puts out that much heat.


It's my experience that the humidity in the house makes a colossal difference in the ability to transfer heat to other parts of the house. There's a reason why we use liquid to transfer heat in so many applications, it's just more efficient than air, and the dryer the air the worse the efficiency. We have okay windows in our home and I watch how much moisture is on them; none the house is to dry, nice ring around them it's about where I want it, dripping and mold forming there's a bit more than I need lol. I have a pot of water on my wood stove all the time(except when its very moist in the shoulder seasons), and I also put one on the stove, if not the heat will not transfer easily in our home. I only have one fan which I keep running at a low speed 24/7 in the burn season and it goes into the back of our master bedroom suite which is the farthest location in the home from the stove. I would like to tie a fresh air return into our master bath as I fell that would help displace the cool air and allow more of the warm air to fill the room.


----------



## farmer steve

i know it never happens here  but a little off topic. took the bow for a walk Monday morning to check out some of my treestands and this guy walked up to me in the cornfield. about a 10 yard shot. Now i can get back to scrounging firewood the rest of the winter.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i know it never happens here  but a little off topic. took the bow for a walk Monday morning to check out some of my treestands and this guy walked up to me in the cornfield. about a 10 yard shot. Now i can get back to scrounging firewood the rest of the winter.
> View attachment 680039
> View attachment 680040


So it's time to go clean up the mulberry?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> So it's time to go clean up the mulberry?


Yep. maybe work on it next week.


----------



## bigfellascott

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I think it is just too much stove for the shoulder seasons in our house. Either that or I need to do a small, 1 hour burn and leave it at that.
> 
> Not an all nighter, but I did feed it smaller pieces from about 7:00 till about 9:00. It was almost 10:00 when the piece of walnut was finally down to all coals. After that, the coals continued to burn down through the night. When I woke up this morning, the whole house was still at 70°F. Nice because the boiler never ran. Sucked because the wife had a crappy night of sleep for being too hot (and she let me know about it).



What about opening a window or 2? I reckon I might be in the same boat once I put the Lopi in the new room, if its the case I will be cracking a window or sliding door open to help moderate the heat or like you suggested making it a small fire and damping it right down.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> It's my experience that the humidity in the house makes a colossal difference in the ability to transfer heat to other parts of the house. There's a reason why we use liquid to transfer heat in so many applications, it's just more efficient than air, and the dryer the air the worse the efficiency. We have okay windows in our home and I watch how much moisture is on them; none the house is to dry, nice ring around them it's about where I want it, dripping and mold forming there's a bit more than I need lol. I have a pot of water on my wood stove all the time(except when its very moist in the shoulder seasons), and I also put one on the stove, if not the heat will not transfer easily in our home. I only have one fan which I keep running at a low speed 24/7 in the burn season and it goes into the back of our master bedroom suite which is the farthest location in the home from the stove. I would like to tie a fresh air return into our master bath as I fell that would help displace the cool air and allow more of the warm air to fill the room.



Yep moisture in the air makes a place feel a lot warmer, our gas heater has a built in water tank and you can definitely notice the difference in the warmth feel from when it's empty to when it's got water in it, water and the fan really makes the whole house feel warmer instead of just one or two rooms nearest the heat source and the rest cold.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> No it’s all private woods around here but lots of farmers are happy to have help cleaning out fencelines. We are fairly temperate due to our proximity to the Great Lakes.


BTW Jeff I’m not stalking you.
As for the topic of spreading heat from the fire I too duct it from above the stove to the furthest part of the house and it works well. If your going to do it get the biggest thickest “R” rating ducting you can find just in case your fire goes out and the ducting run becomes a intercooler.
BUT as some have said on here doing a duct run from the fire could be against building code in you area.


----------



## Jeffkrib

cantoo said:


> Jeffkrib, Jeff lives about an hour north of me. I'm about 7 miles from Lake Huron so it plays a big part on our weather. It's common around here to have the heat on in the morning, AC on at noon and the heat on again at night. I lit the OWB last weekend. Google my address and you can see my famous fence line from Space. 35645 Zion Road, Lucknow, Ontario. My wife loves it...


I would have thought in your part of the world the houses would have excellent insulation and plenty of thermal mass to buffer the heat changes. 
I can see your splitting area from space too.
I do have to say your town planners were not very imaginative when they were marking out the roads.... with the exception of along the lake, not a single bend in any road within miles.


----------



## JustJeff

Nice score Steve!


----------



## JustJeff

We are living in the checkerboard. And as for insulation, it’s 4C outside with a mean wind. Wife cooked using the oven last night so we didn’t need a fire. I lit a small one this morning mostly to keep her from complaining. A one hour burn will see us through till I get home from work.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

So I built a small fire this morning (after the wife left for work). I ran some small chunks from the shorts and uglies box. Burn time was about 1.5 hours.

It brought the family room from 66°F to 73°F. The rest of the house came up from 66°F to 68°F. This is with the stove damper wide open and the A/C fan running like I had it the other night; moving air around the entire house.

Lesson learned: This thing throws off WAY more heat than the fireplace. Add fuel slowly.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats FS, I'm jealous, still have to get out!

And I always put a water/coffee pot on a lit wood stove, otherwise it just dries the air out.


----------



## abbott295

Jeffkrib, I live in Marietta, Georgia, a suburb of Atlanta, but grew up in northern Illinois. I miss the straight roads; you could always get where you wanted to go. When I first settled here, I observed two principles that seemed to cover getting around here. One is that no consecutive number of left or right turns will get you back where you started and the other is that no matter which way you go, at that time there was another route that would have been quicker, or shorter, or both. 

Many roads around here seem to have been laid out by graduates of the Cowpath School of Highway Design. 

abbott295 ( I wander because the cows did )


----------



## woodfarmer

You p


svk said:


> You mean what size blade?


you put a blade on a circular saw, a bar goes on a chainsaw


----------



## svk

woodfarmer said:


> You p
> 
> you put a blade on a circular saw, a bar goes on a chainsaw


That was a joke, noobs always call bars "blades"


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i know it never happens here  but a little off topic. took the bow for a walk Monday morning to check out some of my treestands and this guy walked up to me in the cornfield. about a 10 yard shot. Now i can get back to scrounging firewood the rest of the winter.
> View attachment 680039
> View attachment 680040


Fantastic


----------



## MustangMike

Went to split wood for my Daughter. Worked with my SIL on Storm Damaged Hard Maple that is across the street. Noodled rounds, split them, transported them across the street in my trailer, then wheel barrowed and stacked them in the back yard. Hey, I got to play with my saws, it's OK!!!

We got all the wood out of the upper level, but the lower level still has a little bit left (pic #2).


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Went to split wood for my Daughter. Worked with my SIL on Storm Damaged Hard Maple that is across the street. Noodled rounds, split them, transported them across the street in my trailer, then wheel barrowed and stacked them in the back yard. Hey, I got to play with my saws, it's OK!!!
> 
> We got all the wood out of the upper level, but the lower level still has a little bit left (pic #2).



That's more like it! As always, 

Nice looking wood, Mike.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> That was a joke, noobs always call bars "blades"


So, if you take an old 36" Mac bar and grind it to look like a giant Bowie knife, to hang over the door of your knife shop, do you call it a Bowie Bar?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I call that redneck.


----------



## JustJeff

Macbowie


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Macbowie


I like that. Next time I'm in the gun shop I'll get a pic.


----------



## Picaso

well gentlemen and such, I lost my phone so Ive been off AS since then.. glad to be back. 

Ive been keeping myself busy by scrounging up a few locust twigs. 3 trees 18",26",28" dbh. I had to borrow the 17k trailer, and it took a few trips. With each cut, I thought more and more about all the lamps (and fire!) I'll be making from this. 

I had to include a pic of my helper, because that's what it's all about. 





















Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Last load leaving those chest nut trees the guy had dropped. Lots of good wood for 2020.
Definitely earned this wood, my knees and hips are done for a few days. @James Miller, thanks for the info on converting that 490, really a time saver now, start limbing with it and go right down the trunk stopping at about 12-14”.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

It’s times like this that I wish I had a way to handle big logs and had a bandsaw sawmill. That 7900 will really noodle. That’s 18” across.


----------



## JustJeff

Beautiful grain on that.


----------



## turnkey4099

I got the oak scrounge today. Big oak in the middle of a field "leave only one track in and out, the field is seeded"

First clue my day was not going to go well: Got to the tree to see a roll of barb wire hanging off a stub. It went down hill from there. Got the angle cut finished for the undercut and the chain quit cutting. No problem, I have another. Nope. I had had one link removed last spring as it was almost out of the adjuster travel. Too tight and nothing I could do would get it on. Okay...back to the house and sharpen the dull chain and one that was hangin on the 'to be sharped nail'. Back enroute to the tree adn pulled a 180. I forgot to pick up some wedges, only had one and that tree is a monster around 4' DBH not much lean so will be stacking wedges. Stopped at the Stihl dealer to pick up wedges and a couple screnches (I needed one yesterday and none in the toolbox. 

Back at the tree and laid in a the straight cut of wedge deep enough to hold the saw. Around the other side to eyeball it - no good, sloped. Back to the saw and started a straight cut. Seemed okay so proceeded to cut it full bar lenght to meet sloped cut PERFECT!...ooops, nope, I missed the slope cut on the off side by 3 inches. Much hacking and whittling later I had a undercut completed but not as deep as I liked. Suck it up and live with. Backcut , cutting from both sides and encouragement from the wedges had it on the ground. 

Not bad. Out to fall a simple tree and on the ground in 3 hours . At that point I would have stood it back up if I could. Looked to cover 3 acres with long limbs everwhere. 2 more hours of brushing and bucking and I have a load ready to pick up and 2, yep, just two majore limbs cleared up. there are only about a doze more to go along with a LOT of small ones plus a huge log. I'm guess 2 cord in just the limbe and at least another cord in the main log. 

I took a couple pics but too tired to try to post them, maybe tonight.


----------



## rwoods

turnkey, I feel your pain. BTDT, though only a 30”+ oak. Fell it in the field. Exploded upon impact. Spent hours cleaning up. Ron


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> I got the oak scrounge today. Big oak in the middle of a field "leave only one track in and out, the field is seeded"
> 
> First clue my day was not going to go well: Got to the tree to see a roll of barb wire hanging off a stub. It went down hill from there. Got the angle cut finished for the undercut and the chain quit cutting. No problem, I have another. Nope. I had had one link removed last spring as it was almost out of the adjuster travel. Too tight and nothing I could do would get it on. Okay...back to the house and sharpen the dull chain and one that was hangin on the 'to be sharped nail'. Back enroute to the tree adn pulled a 180. I forgot to pick up some wedges, only had one and that tree is a monster around 4' DBH not much lean so will be stacking wedges. Stopped at the Stihl dealer to pick up wedges and a couple screnches (I needed one yesterday and none in the toolbox.
> 
> Back at the tree and laid in a the straight cut of wedge deep enough to hold the saw. Around the other side to eyeball it - no good, sloped. Back to the saw and started a straight cut. Seemed okay so proceeded to cut it full bar lenght to meet sloped cut PERFECT!...ooops, nope, I missed the slope cut on the off side by 3 inches. Much hacking and whittling later I had a undercut completed but not as deep as I liked. Suck it up and live with. Backcut , cutting from both sides and encouragement from the wedges had it on the ground.
> 
> Not bad. Out to fall a simple tree and on the ground in 3 hours . At that point I would have stood it back up if I could. Looked to cover 3 acres with long limbs everwhere. 2 more hours of brushing and bucking and I have a load ready to pick up and 2, yep, just two majore limbs cleared up. there are only about a doze more to go along with a LOT of small ones plus a huge log. I'm guess 2 cord in just the limbe and at least another cord in the main log.
> 
> I took a couple pics but too tired to try to post them, maybe tonight.


I carry 4 sharp chains with every saw. I carry 5 wedges in the saw bag. 2 screnches in the truck and 1 in the saw bag. And never take just one saw. Been there. Done that.


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> well gentlemen and such, I lost my phone so Ive been off AS since then.. glad to be back.
> 
> Ive been keeping myself busy by scrounging up a few locust twigs. 3 trees 18",26",28" dbh. I had to borrow the 17k trailer, and it took a few trips. With each cut, I thought more and more about all the lamps (and fire!) I'll be making from this.
> 
> I had to include a pic of my helper, because that's what it's all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's some nice wood there .
Boys looking like he had a nice time .
Is that Chucky in the truck bed .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I got the oak scrounge today. Big oak in the middle of a field "leave only one track in and out, the field is seeded"
> 
> First clue my day was not going to go well: Got to the tree to see a roll of barb wire hanging off a stub. It went down hill from there. Got the angle cut finished for the undercut and the chain quit cutting. No problem, I have another. Nope. I had had one link removed last spring as it was almost out of the adjuster travel. Too tight and nothing I could do would get it on. Okay...back to the house and sharpen the dull chain and one that was hangin on the 'to be sharped nail'. Back enroute to the tree adn pulled a 180. I forgot to pick up some wedges, only had one and that tree is a monster around 4' DBH not much lean so will be stacking wedges. Stopped at the Stihl dealer to pick up wedges and a couple screnches (I needed one yesterday and none in the toolbox.
> 
> Back at the tree and laid in a the straight cut of wedge deep enough to hold the saw. Around the other side to eyeball it - no good, sloped. Back to the saw and started a straight cut. Seemed okay so proceeded to cut it full bar lenght to meet sloped cut PERFECT!...ooops, nope, I missed the slope cut on the off side by 3 inches. Much hacking and whittling later I had a undercut completed but not as deep as I liked. Suck it up and live with. Backcut , cutting from both sides and encouragement from the wedges had it on the ground.
> 
> Not bad. Out to fall a simple tree and on the ground in 3 hours . At that point I would have stood it back up if I could. Looked to cover 3 acres with long limbs everwhere. 2 more hours of brushing and bucking and I have a load ready to pick up and 2, yep, just two majore limbs cleared up. there are only about a doze more to go along with a LOT of small ones plus a huge log. I'm guess 2 cord in just the limbe and at least another cord in the main log.
> 
> I took a couple pics but too tired to try to post them, maybe tonight.


Dang that's a rough day, at least your getting some great wood and don't forget no gym membership fee as that oak is the real deal.
Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I carry 4 sharp chains with every saw. I carry 5 wedges in the saw bag. 2 screnches in the truck and 1 in the saw bag. And never take just one saw. Been there. Done that.


I think you might want to add a couple longer bars to that arsenal .
I was just trying to find an 18"x.325x.063 in the basement tonight, there were chains everywhere, then I found the secret stash of 325x063 chains in a stihl saw case only to realize they were 16". I did end up finding one, and organized a little, it needs more .
Hows the wood stove project going.
Fires on here as it has been most the last week, suppose to be 31 in the morning .


----------



## Jeffkrib

turnkey4099 said:


> I got the oak scrounge today. Big oak in the middle of a field "leave only one track in and out, the field is seeded"
> 
> First clue my day was not going to go well: Got to the tree to see a roll of barb wire hanging off a stub. It went down hill from there. Got the angle cut finished for the undercut and the chain quit cutting. No problem, I have another. Nope. I had had one link removed last spring as it was almost out of the adjuster travel. Too tight and nothing I could do would get it on. Okay...back to the house and sharpen the dull chain and one that was hangin on the 'to be sharped nail'. Back enroute to the tree adn pulled a 180. I forgot to pick up some wedges, only had one and that tree is a monster around 4' DBH not much lean so will be stacking wedges. Stopped at the Stihl dealer to pick up wedges and a couple screnches (I needed one yesterday and none in the toolbox.
> 
> Back at the tree and laid in a the straight cut of wedge deep enough to hold the saw. Around the other side to eyeball it - no good, sloped. Back to the saw and started a straight cut. Seemed okay so proceeded to cut it full bar lenght to meet sloped cut PERFECT!...ooops, nope, I missed the slope cut on the off side by 3 inches. Much hacking and whittling later I had a undercut completed but not as deep as I liked. Suck it up and live with. Backcut , cutting from both sides and encouragement from the wedges had it on the ground.
> 
> Not bad. Out to fall a simple tree and on the ground in 3 hours . At that point I would have stood it back up if I could. Looked to cover 3 acres with long limbs everwhere. 2 more hours of brushing and bucking and I have a load ready to pick up and 2, yep, just two majore limbs cleared up. there are only about a doze more to go along with a LOT of small ones plus a huge log. I'm guess 2 cord in just the limbe and at least another cord in the main log.
> 
> I took a couple pics but too tired to try to post them, maybe tonight.



Your in good (bad luck) company Turnkey, yesterday was a bad day for me too. I got a phone call from the school that my 5 year old had tripped and smashed 2 teeth on the front edge of a concrete step. When I got home I had a letter from the “Infringement processing bureau” with a lovely picture of me speeding, my first speeding ticket in 20 years. Lucky young junior burger still only has milk teeth, so had them pulled out today.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> I think you might want to add a couple longer bars to that arsenal .
> I was just trying to find an 18"x.325x.063 in the basement tonight, there were chains everywhere, then I found the secret stash of 325x063 chains in a stihl saw case only to realize they were 16". I did end up finding one, and organized a little, it needs more .
> Hows the wood stove project going.
> Fires on here as it has been most the last week, suppose to be 31 in the morning .



Our forecast is for 31deg tomorrow too, only our 31 is a bit warmer than your 31


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Our forecast is for 31deg tomorrow too, only our 31 is a bit warmer than your 31


That's funny, but at the same time not .
I was just explaining that to my kids today as well as the metric system, and they were like why do they use that it's so confusing. They are 6. 8, 10, I then explained it's ours thats the confusing one . The conversation started because the compass in my suburban said south "S" which looks just like a 5 and I said look kids it's 5 out, it was 39 degrees so it's not off of 5 c that far so it seemed like a good conversation to have with them. I'm just glad their was someone in the vehicle that knew less about the metric system than me.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Your in good (bad luck) company Turnkey, yesterday was a bad day for me too. I got a phone call from the school that my 5 year old had tripped and smashed 2 teeth on the front edge of a concrete step. When I got home I had a letter from the “Infringement processing bureau” with a lovely picture of me speeding, my first speeding ticket in 20 years. Lucky young junior burger still only has milk teeth, so had them pulled out today.


That's stinks, and so does that, expensive day.
Good thing it was "milk" teeth, we call them baby teeth here.


----------



## turnkey4099

Pics not to be. I uploaded dto the computer, got the usual display on the screen. But cannot find them in "my pictures" file. That is where they used to show using the old camera. Can look at them, copy them and paste but I can't figure out how to link to them.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Pics not to be. I uploaded dto the computer, got the usual display on the screen. But cannot find them in "my pictures" file. That is where they used to show using the old camera. Can look at them, copy them and paste but I can't figure out how to link to them.



If you can view them you should be able to screenshot them.
When I do a screenshot it goes to my desktop, I have a MacBook.
Then I hit upload file, select desktop, then select the picture I want.
Here's one I saved for @farmer steve , figured he could use this in the spring.


----------



## Picaso

that's funny. nope not chucky, but you are giving me some good ideas.



chipper1 said:


> That's some nice wood there .
> Boys looking like he had a nice time .
> Is that Chucky in the truck bed .



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I think you might want to add a couple longer bars to that arsenal .
> I was just trying to find an 18"x.325x.063 in the basement tonight, there were chains everywhere, then I found the secret stash of 325x063 chains in a stihl saw case only to realize they were 16". I did end up finding one, and organized a little, it needs more .
> Hows the wood stove project going.
> Fires on here as it has been most the last week, suppose to be 31 in the morning .


I have a 20/32 for the 395 but the 16's on the 445/550 normally do fine with just about everything I get. The stove project is going fine. Just slow. Its hard to work 10hr days, keep the little stove going, sleep and take care of all the other stuff and have very much time to do much on work days. I get Thurs-Sat off though so its on today.


----------



## rarefish383

Was supposed to go hunting with my buddy this afternoon, so I pushed the couple lawns I had for today into tomorrow. Was getting my black powder stuff ready, and was going to run up to the gun shop and get my license, when another friend called. A big 3 lead Black Locust blew across the parking lot at his church. Some members cleaned up all the brush and some little wood. They had one lead sticking up in the air, the main log was cut off, but was still sitting on the stump. They were afraid some local kids would climb the lead sticking up and put enough weight on it to make it spin off the stump, and get hurt. No one could figure how to get it down to cut up. So my other friend said,"I'll get Joe, he can do it". I tossed a bull line over the upright lead, put the truck in 4X4, and pulled it over. I stuck some chunks of wood under the log before I pulled it over, so when it came free of the stump it fell on the chunks, holding it off the ground. Used the MS 290 with a 20" bar and bucked it all up. The main trunk may have been 24", the 20" bar would not quite make it through. Noodled the big pieces into quarters and loaded up the trailer. I guess that's about as close to scrounging as I get. Might be close to 3/4 cord. I do love Locust.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, my buddy went hunting with out me, and in less than an hour shot a nice 7 pointer off the stand he had set up for me. Oh well. We are going out Saturday, to the same farm.


----------



## al-k

Put the big felling dogs on the 441 today. To windy to try them out today maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dancan

31 and windy out there , 75 in the house on scrounged fir and spruce with the draft closed


----------



## MustangMike

Been in the 30s here the last few mornings and I'll be going up to the Cabin (Catskills) tomorrow, so I'll be off line for 2 days. 1st priority will be to put some wood back inside since we removed it all out to do the concrete floor. I expect it will go down to the 20s up there.

Then I hope to do some bow hunting, and clear some shooting lanes for the regular season. I'll be flying solo this time, everyone else is busy!

Then I'll check out the tree stands, I know at least one of them needs a repair, and I think I found the right size bolt to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Be careful climbing.


----------



## svk

It was 25 last night and warmed up to 60 today.
I haven't ran a saw in a couple weeks but put two tanks through the 4218 cutting trails on the family land. There are some good deer trails out there so once I give up around my cabin (there are way too many wolves up there) I will head down to the land and hopefully fill my tag. Or maybe just start out there.


----------



## James Miller

We had are first frost last night. Need to find something to cut now that the weather has turned but theres nothing at the moment.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I have a 20/32 for the 395 but the 16's on the 445/550 normally do fine with just about everything I get. The stove project is going fine. Just slow. Its hard to work 10hr days, keep the little stove going, sleep and take care of all the other stuff and have very much time to do much on work days. I get Thurs-Sat off though so its on today.


Really pushing it with a 32 on a 395 . I may still have a 404x36 here if you need one .
I here being busy, how many kids do you have.
Sounds like a nice weekend, hope you get lots done.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Was supposed to go hunting with my buddy this afternoon, so I pushed the couple lawns I had for today into tomorrow. Was getting my black powder stuff ready, and was going to run up to the gun shop and get my license, when another friend called. A big 3 lead Black Locust blew across the parking lot at his church. Some members cleaned up all the brush and some little wood. They had one lead sticking up in the air, the main log was cut off, but was still sitting on the stump. They were afraid some local kids would climb the lead sticking up and put enough weight on it to make it spin off the stump, and get hurt. No one could figure how to get it down to cut up. So my other friend said,"I'll get Joe, he can do it". I tossed a bull line over the upright lead, put the truck in 4X4, and pulled it over. I stuck some chunks of wood under the log before I pulled it over, so when it came free of the stump it fell on the chunks, holding it off the ground. Used the MS 290 with a 20" bar and bucked it all up. The main trunk may have been 24", the 20" bar would not quite make it through. Noodled the big pieces into quarters and loaded up the trailer. I guess that's about as close to scrounging as I get. Might be close to 3/4 cord. I do love Locust.


Nice load Joe, black locust .
What do you keep in the ammo can, is it secured to the fender like that.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Put the big felling dogs on the 441 today. To windy to try them out today maybe tomorrow.View attachment 680394
> View attachment 680395


Those look great, nice for large root flares and trees with big fissures in the bark.
If you pivot off the bottom dog when making your notch your cuts will line right up on the opposite side .
If your not accustom to large dawgs watch that you don't stab yourself in the thy with them , don't ask how I know .
I always liked the way my old 441cm sounded.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Really pushing it with a 32 on a 395 . I may still have a 404x36 here if you need one .
> I here being busy, how many kids do you have.
> Sounds like a nice weekend, hope you get lots done.


I would have to change the sprocket to 404. Then buy 404/36 chains. No kids, pets or wifey person so I have more time than most. I had to modify a door so I could heat better with the little stove while the big stove is under construction. Normally dont use fans for circulation but the little s244 struggles with 3,000sq/ft


----------



## LondonNeil

Stove burning. nice enough in the day at 18C and sunny, but slightly chilly at night, going down to about 6C. i came in from work and my 3yo said 'daddy i'm cold' ...can't have that! lit up as much to dry the house as take the chill....was 70% rh, stove been lit 2.5 hours and pulled the living room down to 58% already....better. 2.5C warmer is better too.


----------



## Picaso

svk said:


> It was 25 last night and warmed up to 60 today.
> I haven't ran a saw in a couple weeks but put two tanks through the 4218 cutting trails on the family land. There are some good deer trails out there so once I give up around my cabin (there are way too many wolves up there) I will head down to the land and hopefully fill my tag. Or maybe just start out there.


Do the wolves stay away from the sound of chainsaws or no fear? We have black bear, coyotes, and the rare mountain lion sighting but im usually the biggest and hairiest thing I run across in the woods. (big enough to run across myself, apparently) 





Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Nice load Joe, black locust .
> What do you keep in the ammo can, is it secured to the fender like that.


Yep, has 4 bolts going through the fender. Keep my logging chains, snatch blocks, clevis's in it. I think it's a 20 MM can. It's a good bit bigger than a 50 Cal. I have one big logging chain that is 25' long and weighs 100 pounds, the rest are normal chain for pulling vehicles out. I use 17,000 pound bull line to skid logs. I have a 150 foot roll of bull line and 150 foot roll of 7,000 pound climbing line in the back seat of the truck. If someone slides off the road I can usually have them back on the pavement before the cops and tow trucks get there.


----------



## svk

Picaso said:


> Do the wolves stay away from the sound of chainsaws or no fear? We have black bear, coyotes, and the rare mountain lion sighting but im usually the biggest and hairiest thing I run across in the woods. (big enough to run across myself, apparently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes, everything starts clear. And the wolves up by my cabin are almost completely nocturnal. I’ve never seen one in 32 years of hunting there but have had them howl within 200 yards at night.

Although I did have a buck walk within 20 yards of my generator once.


----------



## svk

Got my new hiking/hunting loop completed tonight at the family land. Still need to pitch brush on the last 300 yards of trail. In all I burned 5 tanks of fuel in two evenings of cutting. Found two good spots to put up ground blinds along well used game trails. 

Several natural clearings on the land like this. 



I’ve had this happen a couple times in my cutting career. Chain was tight too so not a function of excess slack. 



Partially caved in wolf or coyote den.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Got my new hiking/hunting loop completed tonight at the family land. Still need to pitch brush on the last 300 yards of trail. In all I burned 5 tanks of fuel in two evenings of cutting. Found two good spots to put up ground blinds along well used game trails.
> 
> Several natural clearings on the land like this.
> View attachment 680672
> 
> 
> I’ve had this happen a couple times in my cutting career. Chain was tight too so not a function of excess slack.
> View attachment 680673
> 
> 
> Partially caved in wolf or coyote den.
> View attachment 680674


Never have I seen that before, almost seems impossible. I do think the other side of the chain will cut better.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Since your getting ready for deer season I thought you might like this. My buddy raises deer. Last bad storm we had lightning hit a tree and it fell across his high fence, the buck got tangled up in the wire, panicked and broke its neck. The buck was 6 1/2.


----------



## svk

Wow


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I’ve had this happen a couple times in my cutting career. Chain was tight too so not a function of excess slack.


Centrifugal force is amazing. Even a correctly tensioned loop of chain, spinning at 60 mph, will lift away from the guide bar. It is why our guide bars have rounded 'bellies' instead of being flat on the top and bottom. Twigs can get between the bar and chain and lift and throw the chain just like a tire iron. Guys who only cut big wood don't get this.

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

I just spotted a battery saw with a power rating 1.45kw...... finally. I’ve always wondered what the power of these saws was.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I just spotted a battery saw with a power rating 1.45kw...... finally. I’ve always wondered what the power of these saws was.
> 
> View attachment 680681



Nearly $1100? Ouch.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> We had are first frost last night. Need to find something to cut now that the weather has turned but theres nothing at the moment.


you know where the mulberry is.


----------



## dancan

Hasn't been any scrounging for me for the last little bit , the wife had surgery early September so I've been playing the "Good" husband 

I got a call 3 weeks ago from a landscaper the does some work for Paul the developer .
He wanted to know if I wanted some wood if I cut it , he tells me that a customer wanted a back yard down to the lake .
Since I know the area and there are some strict rules and guidelines that will get a fella in chit if you don't follow them and it's in an area of spiteful residents I declined .
2 weeks ago the landscaper let me know that he got it cut right down to the lake .
The next thing he says is "I might be in trouble , I see that ByLaw Enforcement has taped a notice to the homeowners door ."
I'm glad I declined 
I told the wife I'm going to play the "Bad" husband on Sunday , I've got to go cut a clearing so a garage can get built .
I hope I can remember how to run a saw it's been so long lol


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> you know where the mulberry is.


Why yes I do. Let me know what day works for you.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> Got my new hiking/hunting loop completed tonight at the family land. Still need to pitch brush on the last 300 yards of trail. In all I burned 5 tanks of fuel in two evenings of cutting. Found two good spots to put up ground blinds along well used game trails.
> 
> Several natural clearings on the land like this.
> View attachment 680672
> 
> 
> I’ve had this happen a couple times in my cutting career. Chain was tight too so not a function of excess slack.
> View attachment 680673
> 
> 
> Partially caved in wolf or coyote den.
> View attachment 680674



Magic or witchcraft...no other explanation


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Centrifugal force is amazing. Even a correctly tensioned loop of chain, spinning at 60 mph, will lift away from the guide bar. It is why our guide bars have rounded 'bellies' instead of being flat on the top and bottom. Twigs can get between the bar and chain and lift and throw the chain just like a tire iron. Guys who only cut big wood don't get this.
> 
> Philbert


I posted that pic on Facebook and one of my friends (a woman) replied that the photo was obviously staged. LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Finally going to clean up a job I did back in the spring. Put the old stump bar and chain on the 460 and touched it up with the file. Cuts good. The plan is to flush cut a few stumps this afternoon.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I posted that pic on Facebook and one of my friends (a woman) replied that the photo was obviously staged. LOL


I know some guys who stick something in there to hold their chains stable when they file.

Tell you friend that you set you saw down in some tall grass, and when you came back, a year later, the twig had just grown in there . . . (then offer to sell her a bridge in Brooklyn).

Philbert


----------



## svk

LOL! I could mention some of the political stuff she posts (cough fake news) so it’s interesting she’s claiming I’m making stuff up lol.


----------



## Multifaceted

Easiest scrounge ever... drove out to fill up my gas cans this morning and spotted my neighbor who was felling the second of two trees. Stopped to see if he needed help. Said he was removing the trees to widen his secondary driveway. He doesn't burn wood, so I asked what he was doing with it. He said "I was hoping you'd take it". 

I did grab his smaller saw and helped swamp the tops and cut down the limbs while he bucked the logs, then when I got back I hooked up my trailer and schlepped it up to my log pile.

Ash and Tulip Poplar, free and fairly minimal labor.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Centrifugal force is amazing. Even a correctly tensioned loop of chain, spinning at 60 mph, will lift away from the guide bar. It is why our guide bars have rounded 'bellies' instead of being flat on the top and bottom. Twigs can get between the bar and chain and lift and throw the chain just like a tire iron. Guys who only cut big wood don't get this.
> 
> Philbert


I threw a chain off the 550 cutting small stuff just this morning.


----------



## James Miller

I was informed today by another member that because I run echos my opinion on good saws doesnt matter. Guess I'm just gona stick to this thread. People dont seem to care here as long as woods being cut.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I was informed today by another member that because I run echos my opinion on good saws doesnt matter. Guess I'm just gona stick to this thread. People dont seem to care here as long as woods being cut.


All the cords I’ve cut with my Echo’s must be a figment of my imagination too.


----------



## LondonNeil

there is a certain dislike for non pro saws from even the German and Swedish brands


----------



## svk

Snow overnight. It’s miserable, cold, and windy (although sunny) today.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I was informed today by another member that because I run echos my opinion on good saws doesnt matter. Guess I'm just gona stick to this thread. People dont seem to care here as long as woods being cut.


Oh boy lol.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> there is a certain dislike for non pro saws from even the German and Swedish brands


Yeah I’ve called people out on that around here a few times. Most of the time they’ve never even seen the saw they are talking **** about. 

You really don’t know a saw until you’ve ran at least a couple of that model. Numbers on paper only tell half the story.


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> I was informed today by another member that because I run echos my opinion on good saws doesnt matter. Guess I'm just gona stick to this thread. People dont seem to care here as long as woods being cut.



Opines on your opinion, yet seems to forget the old adage about opinions...

People like that will tell you what the astronauts are doing wrong in space.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> Snow overnight. It’s miserable, cold, and windy (although sunny) today.
> 
> View attachment 680794


 I was watching Axmen re-runs the other day, time for your wet suit & diving gear. Scrounging for logs in the frigid river.


----------



## woodchip rookie

None of my saws have magnum stickers. Guess they wont cut either.


----------



## svk

You have to take the good with the bad around here (and especially other saw places on the internet). I love the firewood cutters, the collectors, and the people who enjoy saw/firewood stuff in general. I have no respect for what I call the "builder groupies" who run around with saws only from a certain BIG EGO saw builder and talk **** about other people and try to piss on anyone else who builds saws or has a saw built by someone else. These folks are very cliquey and will try to "win" an argument by having their mob of buddies roll in to support their lame narrative.

I have about 15 people on my ignore list and I tell you what, this is sure a better place without having to read their childish garbage.

Most of those dudes do not even cut wood. They have a cant on a stand in their back yard to show off their otherwise unused ported saw lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> I was informed today by another member that because I run echos my opinion on good saws doesnt matter. Guess I'm just gona stick to this thread. People dont seem to care here as long as woods being cut.


Name and shame so we can go school the sucker.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> All the cords I’ve cut with my Echo’s must be a figment of my imagination too.


I'm on the lookout for a deal on a small Shindaiwa saw here. They are not priced as much as the already well priced Echo's.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Name and shame so we can go school the sucker.


Do you want his current name or his former one LOL


----------



## woodchip rookie

aw come on now...lets be the bigger people. No name needed. Lets just fire some **** up and cut stuff


----------



## Lowhog

At age 64 my favorite saw in the stable is a 024 woodboss. I couldn't give a flying rat's behind what kind or size saw a person uses.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Most of those dudes do not even cut wood. They have a cant on a stand in their back yard to show off their otherwise unused ported saw lol.


Have to agree with that observation but think it applies in a broader sense also. Most of us aren't heavily dependant on fine running, reliable saws for our daily bread, yet almost all of us have an opinion or seven on what we like or dislike about the different saw models and even to a certain extent the saw builders we have had any dealings with. On that note, I've only ever dealt with one builder and have been highly impressed with the way he conducts his business, notwithstanding the one time I recommended him to another bloke without the same highly impressive outcome (not bad just not stellar). I've only also been put off dealing with one builder because of the way they carry themselves online. I'm sure there are plenty of great builders out there and it sure would be a wonderful position to be in to have not just the money to try a few different ones out, but the time to use all the incoming saws.

Also, and as a counter-point to the above, there are exceptions to the rule. There are people who read and learn rather than run saws for a living. They have gleamed from their research more info and knowledge about saws than most of us will ever need, even though we might run a saw/s ten times more than they ever have. I wouldn't automatically write-off or under-value the opinions of everyone who only cuts cants every now and then. Doing so might be cutting my nose off to spite my face and I'd miss learning something important from them.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> aw come on now...lets be the bigger people. No name needed. Lets just fire some **** up and cut stuff


Yeah, you are right. I'm not gonna argue with a bloke who has the same great taste in big saws as me.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Why yes I do. Let me know what day works for you.


i'm RETIRED. whenever. except any day that ends in Y.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lowhog said:


> At age 64 my favorite saw in the stable is a 024 woodboss. I couldn't give a flying rat's behind what kind or size saw a person uses.


My favourite is a 310. Heavy clamshell non-pro saw that got me through some very tough years and is still running.


----------



## svk

@KiwiBro regarding the cant cutters not saying that some guys do not know their stuff about saws. But the "look at me" dudes who own a ported saw or 5 to stroke their ego do not get my respect.

Just like the professional logger crew. Not going to name names but there might have been a guy on this site who actually drove truck but pretended to be the best faller around LOL and treated others as though they were below him.


----------



## farmer steve

Lowhog said:


> At age 64 my favorite saw in the stable is a 024 woodboss. I couldn't give a flying rat's behind what kind or size saw a person uses.


Same here as long as it's any shade of orange.........or blue or...... green.....or red. hope i covered everyones favorite color. ooops forgot yellow.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> @KiwiBro regarding the cant cutters not saying that some guys do not know their stuff about saws. But the "look at me" dudes who own a ported saw or 5 to stroke their ego do not get my respect.
> 
> Just like the professional logger crew. Not going to name names but there might have been a guy on this site who actually drove truck but pretended to be the best faller around LOL and treated others as though they were below him.


Oh, by all means call them out. I rekon most of the guys in this thread can smell BS from a mile away anyway ;-)


----------



## svk

I am not going there LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Do you want his current name or his former one LOL


That's all I need. If I'm guessing correct I think that one might be a bit bi-polar so have cut him plenty of slack on the times he has been an obstinate @ss towards me. I've read at least one quite scathing reply to me that he has edited to something completely different the next time I go back to that thread. I guess it takes different people to make a village.


----------



## dancan

I


Multifaceted said:


> Opines on your opinion, yet seems to forget the old adage about opinions...
> 
> People like that will tell you what the astronauts are doing wrong in space.



That's why I don't paint cars ,,, Everyone's an expert after it's painted ...

I went and looked at the garage lot , gonna haveta drive the tractor over to the lot , there's one big sugar maple that's heavy towards a powerline 
Jerry's gonna come over , we're gonna rig a Tirfor and cable as a safety then rig the tractor winch and pull it down .
Should be a busy morning lol
Sure hope I remember how to run my 40cc saw


----------



## Multifaceted

dancan said:


> I
> 
> That's why I don't paint cars ,,, Everyone's an expert after it's painted ...
> 
> I went and looked at the garage lot , gonna haveta drive the tractor over to the lot , there's one big sugar maple that's heavy towards a powerline
> Jerry's gonna come over , we're gonna rig a Tirfor and cable as a safety then rig the tractor winch and pull it down .
> Should be a busy morning lol
> Sure hope I remember how to run my 40cc saw



Since you don't paint cars, your opinion on paint and cars don't matter... 

In all seriousness, good luck with that sugar maple. That'll make for some good firewood. This weekend I'm getting caught up on kindling making, trying to get about 3 months ahead. Already have about a months supply. The tulip poplar I scored today was made into a big ole pile of kindling. It grows straight and is easy to split, took all of the straight grained, knot-free pieces, split thin and set them in a rack to air dry. Should be good kindling in a month or so even if green.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> That's all I need. If I'm guessing correct I think that one might be a bit bi-polar so have cut him plenty of slack on the times he has been an obstinate @ss towards me. I've read at least one quite scathing reply to me that he has edited to something completely different the next time I go back to that thread. I guess it takes different people to make a village.


I was gona tell him sawtroll is a better echo basher but then I'd have to deal with both of the .


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I was gona tell him sawtroll is a better echo basher but then I'd have to deal with both of the .


ST had a good zinger about Echo's a few years back....someone asked what saws from the 70's felt like to run....he said try a new echo if you want to know


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> I'm on the lookout for a deal on a small Shindaiwa saw here. They are not priced as much as the already well priced Echo's.


Wish I had known. Just got done flipping a really clean 377. I would have split shipping with ya. I’ll keep my eyes open but Shinnys are pretty rare in my area.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey it’s not just ported saws that attract the people from the D*%# head side of the bell curve. I remember a guy getting deeply offended by poor old @Philbert ‘s friendly informative (as he always is) reply on the topic of raker settings.
I blame the bell curve


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> ST had a good zinger about Echo's a few years back....someone asked what saws from the 70's felt like to run....he said try a new echo if you want to know


I felt the wrath of ST when I first joined. I think he realized he was waiting his breath. He is a wealth of knowledge and general a decent person though.


----------



## mat60

I don't no crap witch is why Im here.. I could be in trouble.


----------



## James Miller

mat60 said:


> I don't no crap witch is why Im here.. I could be in trouble.


Stick around you can learn a lot here. I'd also recommend a good pair of boots cause the shirt can get deep depending on what parts of AS you venture into.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I just stay here cuz I run HOOSKVAHNA


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I just stay here cuz I run HOOSKVAHNA


That’s why I run Echo, if you can’t spell it you shouldn’t be allowed to run it.


----------



## cantoo

James, there's nothing wrong with Echo. You just gotta cut the right stuff with it. This is a typical Echo owner I think.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cantoo said:


> James, there's nothing wrong with Echo. You just gotta cut the right stuff with it. This is a typical Echo owner I think.



Must be a custom way to muffler mod.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Really strong winds here tonight, can hear trees going down all around. Already had a neighbor call and ask if I wanted a tree that came down near the barn. She said just leave the brush she would take care of that, gotta love that part.


----------



## svk

We have had insane winds for the last couple of days, must be making their way to you.


----------



## Multifaceted

woodchip rookie said:


> I just stay here cuz I run HOOSKVAHNA



That's how I say it. I like to say "Stihl" with a German accent too. People say it's pretentious, but they're just jealous.



Dahmer said:


> Really strong winds here tonight, can hear trees going down all around. Already had a neighbor call and ask if I wanted a tree that came down near the barn. She said just leave the brush she would take care of that, gotta love that part.



Stay safe. It was windy down here earlier, but calmed down, only a few strong gusts. Supposed to be fairly windy tomorrow.


----------



## cantoo

Spent some time in the bush yesterday. Also spent some time there this afternoon after the rain stopped. It was pretty wet but I was just gonna cut down and drag a few to the landing. Got a flat tire on the tractor just before dark. Had to walk home, 1/2 mile thru the corn to get the 4 wheeler and a trailer. Dang nut fell off the hitch bolt and the trailer kept falling off. Then I got to the tractor and the 24" power bar had somehow fallen out of the trailer. Another speed run home to grab another one. Got it changed but it was pretty dark by then. Have been lucky enough to smash all the lights off the tractor this summer. I hooked a chain onto the grapple and the front of the wheeler to drag it all home. Was a fun ride 1/2 mile thru the bush in the pretty much dark by then. Some days I should just quit early. Got home late and my wife had already left for the night. Chocolate milk for supper I guess.


----------



## crowbuster

2 mulberries an apple and a peach tree down by dark when I went in. Awfull 45 mph gusts. Finally got the garden tilled and put to bed for the winter. The big troy built tested the rebuilt shoulder but got er did.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got a text from the guy that gave me all the chestnut trees. He was very happy the trunks were gone and was grateful for all my help. He wanted to know if I was interested in some pine trees. “No thanks, I’m really busy.”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cantoo said:


> Spent some time in the bush yesterday. Also spent some time there this afternoon after the rain stopped. It was pretty wet but I was just gonna cut down and drag a few to the landing. Got a flat tire on the tractor just before dark. Had to walk home, 1/2 mile thru the corn to get the 4 wheeler and a trailer. Dang nut fell off the hitch bolt and the trailer kept falling off. Then I got to the tractor and the 24" power bar had somehow fallen out of the trailer. Another speed run home to grab another one. Got it changed but it was pretty dark by then. Have been lucky enough to smash all the lights off the tractor this summer. I hooked a chain onto the grapple and the front of the wheeler to drag it all home. Was a fun ride 1/2 mile thru the bush in the pretty much dark by then. Some days I should just quit early. Got home late and my wife had already left for the night. Chocolate milk for supper I guess.
> View attachment 680817
> View attachment 680818
> View attachment 680819
> View attachment 680820


At least the milk container wasn’t empty.


----------



## crowbuster

hey cantoo, what is the hide on the back of the chair ?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> That’s why I run Echo, if you can’t spell it you shouldn’t be allowed to run it.


That's not how you spell it. That's how you SAY it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> We have had insane winds for the last couple of days, must be making their way to you.


Wind showed up here in central Ohio today. Sucks the spruce right up the chimney.


----------



## cantoo

crowbuster, sheepskin. It's about 35 years old, wedding present. I can't believe that our dogs never touch it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Multifaceted said:


> That's how I say it. I like to say "Stihl" with a German accent too


Shteel.


----------



## Multifaceted

woodchip rookie said:


> Shteel.



Ja. Das ist einfach ein bedeutungsloser Satz in Deutsch.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Being in agreement it’s @James Miller, this is generally the safest thread to ask advice. No, I’m not a snowflake, just don’t like idiots. I have a pair of Stihl chaps, can’t stand how the section below the knees always turns exposing the calf. Anybody wear full wrap lower chaps that they would recommend? As of now I’m looking at Echo and Labonville. Any suggestions? And yes, I do own 2 Stihl products, the chaps and a peavey, I like the peavey.


----------



## JustJeff

Buddy had about 10 trees dropped back in the spring, I was all over the cleanup and subsequent scrounge but haven’t been back with a saw until today. I cut the stumps as flush as I could. Boy does that dull a chain quickly! Also had my first flippy cap malfunction, oil tank all over my tailgate! What a mess. Anyways, I got a couple pieces and a dinner for my trouble and it felt good to run a saw.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 680836
> Buddy had about 10 trees dropped back in the spring, I was all over the cleanup and subsequent scrounge but haven’t been back with a saw until today. I cut the stumps as flush as I could. Boy does that dull a chain quickly! Also had my first flippy cap malfunction, oil tank all over my tailgate! What a mess. Anyways, I got a couple pieces and a dinner for my trouble and it felt good to run a saw.


When I get chains for each saw that have had their last sharpening because cutters are too short I take that chain, put it in a zip lock baggie and write stump chain on the bag and it goes in the case with the corresponding saw. That way if I’m cutting a stump or something where the chain might get toasted I don’t cry, I knew the chain had 1 foot in the grave anyway.


----------



## MustangMike

I like my Stihls, and most of them run real strong, but I don't bash anyone for choosing another brand (or two, or three). As the old saying goes, "there is more than one way to skin a cat." There are also good says by more than one maker. If it does what you want, how you want it, it is a good saw … period!

Fri/Sat was at the cabin, cleared shooting lanes, repaired 2 tree stands, moved some wood into the cabin (we took it all out when we did the concrete floor). Good weather yesterday, but today was wind and rain. So I got a lot of work done, but I cut my tree stand time short due to the wind, then left early due to the recurring rain. Bad enough I was up there solo (2 mi in on a 4wd road), but when the tree starts swaying, and it is only 20' away from my old stand which is now flat on the ground, I get out. I did see a Turkey (first time in a long time on my property), and buck sign, so I'm not disappointed. Used to see Turkey all the time up there, then nothing for years … strange!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This was was the side yard Friday.


----------



## MustangMike

I see them in yards all the time, and when I first got my property, you saw them on a regular basis. Then, it just seems like they either disappeared or moved. I see them elsewhere, but have not seen one on my property for many years!

Coming off the mountain there were two of them in a field 20 yds from a horse.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I see them in yards all the time, and when I first got my property, you saw them on a regular basis. Then, it just seems like they either disappeared or moved. I see them elsewhere, but have not seen one on my property for many years!
> 
> Coming off the mountain there were two of them in a field 20 yds from a horse.


#1 problem, coyotes. You’re probably in coyote heaven up there.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Wish I had known. Just got done flipping a really clean 377. I would have split shipping with ya. I’ll keep my eyes open but Shinnys are pretty rare in my area.


Thanks for that. I'm quite keen to see what i can pick up locally and used. I have a hunch there are quite a few people here who might buy them that then let them go cheap. It's for friends who don't have much money and only occasional use for a saw, so I've got me feelers out for something and hopefully the right deal comes along.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

Dahmer said:


> Being in agreement it’s @James Miller, this is generally the safest thread to ask advice. No, I’m not a snowflake, just don’t like idiots. I have a pair of Stihl chaps, can’t stand how the section below the knees always turns exposing the calf. Anybody wear full wrap lower chaps that they would recommend? As of now I’m looking at Echo and Labonville. Any suggestions? And yes, I do own 2 Stihl products, the chaps and a peavey, I like the peavey.


I’ve been using the labonville chaps for the past couple years. The wrap is nice to avoid the situation that is happening with your current chaps. I have no complaints with them so far.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> I like my Stihls, and most of them run real strong, but I don't bash anyone for choosing another brand (or two, or three). As the old saying goes, "there is more than one way to skin a cat." There are also good says by more than one maker. If it does what you want, how you want it, it is a good saw … period!
> 
> Fri/Sat was at the cabin, cleared shooting lanes, repaired 2 tree stands, moved some wood into the cabin (we took it all out when we did the concrete floor). Good weather yesterday, but today was wind and rain. So I got a lot of work done, but I cut my tree stand time short due to the wind, then left early due to the recurring rain. Bad enough I was up there solo (2 mi in on a 4wd road), but when the tree starts swaying, and it is only 20' away from my old stand which is now flat on the ground, I get out. I did see a Turkey (first time in a long time on my property), and buck sign, so I'm not disappointed. Used to see Turkey all the time up there, then nothing for years … strange!


Mike I could put you down for having a Mustang with ten ported Stihls in it........... But a can’t because I’m just jealous


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> My favourite is a 310. Heavy clamshell non-pro saw that got me through some very tough years and is still running.



Same here. Bought mine in the 2nd year of production and was my go-to for many years. Mostly a shelf queen no, well used, still runs but I moved on to the pro saws MS361 & 362, MS441CM. Still drag out the 310 when I have a job to do around the house.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> you know where the mulberry is.


Might stop up tomorrow if your free.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm pretty brand specific and the guys that know me, no my saws. I think the Homelite Super 1050 was one of the best saws ever made,and I still have two of them. Love Echo's and Mac's, and if I need a new saw it's usually a Stihl. Almost went over to Husky with a 3120. I called my local dealer and told him I had cash in hand and wanted a 3120 with 24, 36, and 60" bars. He said he was busy and would call back in a couple hours. Sat around waiting all afternoon, no call back. Next day he said he was busy, short handed, and forgot. OK, I understand that. But, still no price, third day, same thing. Fourth day, never mind, bought a Stihl. How can you forget a guy waving 25 $100 bills in your face? I guess more than brand specific, I'm era specific. Most of my saws are older than a lot of AS members and I'm not real impressed with Wiz Bang stuff, unless it's a Homelite Wiz. Sure hot rod saws are like hot rod cars, they run better, faster, louder. But, one of my 1050's put in 20plus years in commercial service then 20 more years of me dogging on it milling, and it will still walk the dog on my 660. The biggest honor ever paid to one of my 1050's was when JamesMiller cut a couple cookies with it, set it down, and said "Needs more bar". It's kind of like me, old, fat, and tired. But, It can still walk the dog!


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Might stop up tomorrow if your free.


Just reread this after i sent you a text. thought you said today.  tommorrow will work. let me know when.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> When I get chains for each saw that have had their last sharpening because cutters are too short I take that chain, put it in a zip lock baggie and write stump chain on the bag and it goes in the case with the corresponding saw. That way if I’m cutting a stump or something where the chain might get toasted I don’t cry, I knew the chain had 1 foot in the grave anyway.


Same here. I just put the old chain in the box the new one came in and label what saw it’s for. I have a stump bar as well.


----------



## Lowhog

13 Turkeys on the back 40 every day. The field is planted in trefoil, clover, and timothy. Never had this big of flock on the section in the past.


----------



## Lowhog

I took this photo from the kitchen 8/2/18 it was a long distance on the back 40. Hopefully you can see the huge rack.


----------



## MustangMike

Does not matter if it is deer or turkey, farming really brings them in. Hunting my mountain top property is a real get away, but far fewer deer, and they are woods deer. They pick you up sooner and stay away much longer. It is far more difficult, but can also be rewarding. Also, since they changed the hunting rules in NYS (rifle was only allowed in the Adirondacks and Catskills in the past) there is less hunting pressure, with makes it far easier for the deer to just stay away from you.

Most of the deer you get are when you are in your stand, and someone else pushed them to you. Otherwise, it is like looking for a needle in a haystack, unless there is snow, I love hunting in the snow. You can identify fresh sign, and see them much further away in the heavy brush. And this new 3 point per side rule makes it almost ridiculous. Try counting points with a deer standing in thick cover! "Please hold still, turn you head a little more this way …"


----------



## JustJeff

They went to a three point rule when I was living in Mississippi. It really did a lot for deer management and I liked it. You don’t really have to count them if you can get a head on look. If the antlers are wider than the ears, it’s a pretty good bet he’s a shooter. I agree it can be challenging in heavy brush.


----------



## Lowhog

If you don't have a clear look and shot at a deer in heavy brush you shouldn't be taking the shot period.


----------



## James Miller




----------



## James Miller

brought this home to give a good cleaning for a friend and maybe open the muffler a bit. He ran the 7910 and wants the 455 to run a bit better .


----------



## rarefish383

Got this one yesterday, just took him off the scale, 194 pounds. Heaviest deer I have ever taken.


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


>



That’s exactly what was wrong with the homelite I found at the dump!


----------



## JustJeff

It snowed Wednesday. It snowed yesterday a bit and some today. All melted but is telling of things to come. I have been winterizing the trailer, storing my boats away and sigh, the splitter. It went to its winter home under the deck today. Unless something amazing falls in my lap, I am done with wood for the year except for stacking more of what I’ve already split and of course burning.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> That’s exactly what was wrong with the homelite I found at the dump!


It maid one cut and died when my buddy gunned it to start the next. I pulled it over and had almost no compression that was enough. Went to the truck pulled muffler P/C are spotless. Decided to pull plug and check it and found that. New plug it fired on one pull and back to work. My heart dropped for a second though.


----------



## cantoo

I still managed to get two loads cut and piled up at home. It was even snowing as I finished unloading the logs. I even found my 24" socket power bar in the bush, it was about 200' from where I blew the tire. Grandson helped load the last load, smartazz brought a flashlight with him. I could have used it last night.


----------



## Lowhog

Happy Kid.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Being in agreement it’s @James Miller, this is generally the safest thread to ask advice. No, I’m not a snowflake, just don’t like idiots. I have a pair of Stihl chaps, can’t stand how the section below the knees always turns exposing the calf. Anybody wear full wrap lower chaps that they would recommend? As of now I’m looking at Echo and Labonville. Any suggestions? And yes, I do own 2 Stihl products, the chaps and a peavey, I like the peavey.



I have a set of chaps that zipper up , they give you full wrap protection from the knee down , I don't mind that set .
I had a set that were secured with velcro , I gave that set to a friend that didn't have any .
I prefer to wear chainsaw pants , I find them more comfortable and once I have them on I'm not taking them off like I would do with chaps when I take a break .


----------



## dancan

So , after playing the "Good" husband for so long I got up early and made a beeline for the garage lot when the sun was up .















What a beautiful and bright day 
We climbed and roped the maple with a safety line and the tractor winch line .












We did run an 044 , that's 44cc right ?











My blue tools were easy to spot


----------



## dancan

Got about 2 cord from that garage lot , I had someone that needed wood 5 minutes from where this was so I dropped of a cord and a half there and I have half a cord or better to get sawed up , it was a great day


----------



## dancan

Even had a big dead spruce try to get me lol


----------



## MustangMike

Love 044s, but that one looks stock, I can help you out with advice on how to wake it up if you want!


----------



## MustangMike

Lowhog said:


> If you don't have a clear look and shot at a deer in heavy brush you shouldn't be taking the shot period.



When I'm in a tree stand, on my own property, and the bullet is going into the ground after the shot I should not have to count the damn points on a buck. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Got this one yesterday, just took him off the scale, 194 pounds. Heaviest deer I have ever taken.



Very nice Joe, is that 194 gutted??? If so, that is real big! The first one I ever got with the bow (in the early 80s) did not get weighted for 3 days and was still 170. They said on the first day it would have been 180-185. He was a big one!

Love them smoke poles! Took this with one two years ago.


----------



## Lowhog

I


MustangMike said:


> When I'm in a tree stand, on my own property, and the bullet is going into the ground after the shot I should not have to count the damn points on a buck. It's ridiculous.


I'll shoot a doe before I take a young buck better eating. I let all the young bucks walk.


----------



## dancan

That one is Jerry's , it was a box of parts, I don't think that he's done any special grinding to it yet .


MustangMike said:


> Love 044s, but that one looks stock, I can help you out with advice on how to wake it up if you want!


----------



## Lowhog

Missed out on taking clean shots at bigger bucks but did manage this one with a 21 inch inside spread dressed at 247#. 2nd picture his front hoofs and snout are about a ft off the ground. Let them grow you'll be thankful 2 years down the road.


----------



## H-Ranch

A pile of bigs:


And a pile of smalls:


5 short bed truck loads in all so approaching 2 cords I would guess. Mostly elm - not bad for 2 miles from home and all cut. Even provided help loading it.


----------



## moresnow

Nice grab on the Elm. Good stuff. Hope you have a hydro splitter


----------



## Lowhog

moresnow said:


> Nice grab on the Elm. Good stuff. Hope you have a hydro splitter


Burns nice I scrounge it.


----------



## MustangMike

Lowhog said:


> Let them grow you'll be thankful 2 years down the road.



1) You are comparing farm fed deer to woods deer. Trust me, there is no comparison. Your farm fed deer are more numerous, they get big much faster, and they don't spook from the sight or smell of people like a woods deer.

2) You presume the locals don't bait and jack them. Also, the Tree Guys and Stone Guys (Bluestone quarries in the area) are known for carrying 22s to take the nice ones they see when they go in. It is so rare for me to see a deer as I drive in and out on the 2 mi 4wd road that I know they are being jacked.

3) You are also forgetting that this practice precludes culling genetic abnormalities that will never become good bucks.

Also, I choose to be a meat hunter, so with all due respect, I don't need anyone telling me what I should or should not be able to take on my own land. I don't bait (it is illegal in NY) or break the rules, even though it seems the majority of hunters out there are baiting. The fact of the matter is that a passed up deer is simply likely to be one you will not see again. Welcome to NY.


----------



## MustangMike

Today I visited my friend who lets me hunt his property locally. I have taken several deer off of his property, including one in each of the last 2 years.

Went around his wooded acres and identified dead wood that was not rotted and cut the logs to a nice length to haul out with the ATV. The property is too darn wet to do it now, so good thing he still has wood left from last year. I found several very weathered but solid Chestnut Oak. A very large standing dead tree shed a few of them. Would love to drop the tree (very dead and about 3' in diameter), but it is leaning toward, and entangled with a nice healthy Beech Tree that I don't want to take down. Also found a few Red Maple logs, and a little bit of Hickory.

Hopefully things dry up over the next few weeks. I think it is the wettest I have ever seen it. Numerous large puddles that are 2-3" deep where it is usually no standing water (But it is a little swampy).


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hickory . Love hickory.


----------



## JustJeff

I agree about the farm country deer and the woods deer. You can taste the difference too.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> So , after playing the "Good" husband for so long I got up early and made a beeline for the garage lot when the sun was up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful and bright day
> We climbed and roped the maple with a safety line and the tractor winch line .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did run an 044 , that's 44cc right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue tools were easy to spot



Looks beautiful up there Dan.
After the video it should have said "no spruce were harmed in the making of this video" lol.
That's a very nice 44cc creamsicle . Looks like it's a bone stock arctic version, makes cutting in the winter like .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Love 044s, but that one looks stock


Funny what you notice after being around saws for a while.
What always gets me is when I'm running a search on craigslist and it says cases so I click on it and it's a carrying case lol.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Very nice Joe, is that 194 gutted??? If so, that is real big! The first one I ever got with the bow (in the early 80s) did not get weighted for 3 days and was still 170. They said on the first day it would have been 180-185. He was a big one!
> 
> Love them smoke poles! Took this with one two years ago.


Yep, that was field dressed and hung for 24 hours before weighing.


----------



## Lowhog

Ho


MustangMike said:


> 1) You are comparing farm fed deer to woods deer. Trust me, there is no comparison. Your farm fed deer are more numerous, they get big much faster, and they don't spook from the sight or smell of people like a woods deer.
> 
> 2) You presume the locals don't bait and jack them. Also, the Tree Guys and Stone Guys (Bluestone quarries in the area) are known for carrying 22s to take the nice ones they see when they go in. It is so rare for me to see a deer as I drive in and out on the 2 mi 4wd road that I know they are being jacked.
> 
> 3) You are also forgetting that this practice precludes culling genetic abnormalities that will never become good bucks.
> 
> Also, I choose to be a meat hunter, so with all due respect, I don't need anyone telling me what I should or should not be able to take on my own land. I don't bait (it is illegal in NY) or break the rules, even though it seems the majority of hunters out there are baiting. The fact of the matter is that a passed up deer is simply likely to be one you will not see again. Welcome to NY.


How do you know what a young buck will turn out to be in 3-4 years, I guess you can see into the future I wish could. Culling out a young buck because you think he will have genetic abnormalities is a bunch of BS. And if you knew your strain of whitetail you would know the Midwest strain is a bigger strain vs eastern deer and not all are farm deer in Northern Mn into Canada. Large bucks can be very secluded animals and never go into crop land many stay in the swamps and wooded areas around here. I seen a buck dress at 299 come out of Fort Ripley one year. No crop land there just thousands of acres of swamp and oak woods. And you are dead wrong about their sight and smell they do spook very easy. And as far as your poachers you do have a state DNR and a telephone in NY do you not? Have a safe hunt Best Regards!


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, my friend that let's me hunt locally told me that the Chestnut Oak I cut + split for him last year was the best wood he has ever burned. That tree had been dead and on the ground for at least 10 years. The parts that are off the ground weather on the outside, but are Rock Solid on the inside. Amazing wood!

Re post of a pic: (all split by hand with the X-27)


----------



## MustangMike

Lowhog said:


> Ho
> 
> How do you know what a young buck will turn out to be in 3-4 years, I guess you can see into the future I wish could. Culling out a young buck because you think he will have genetic abnormalities is a bunch of BS. And if you knew your strain of whitetail you would know the Midwest strain is a bigger strain vs eastern deer and not all are farm deer in Northern Mn into Canada. Large bucks can be very secluded animals and never go into crop land many stay in the swamps and wooded areas around here. I seen a buck dress at 299 come out of Fort Ripley one year. No crop land there just thousands of acres of swamp and oak woods. And you are dead wrong about their sight and smell they do spook very easy. And as far as your poachers you do have a state DNR and a telephone in NY do you not? Have a safe hunt Best Regards!



You are missing the point completely. You can't count the points, these may be very mature bucks that I can't take because they stay in thick cover (mature bucks do that) and won't hold still enough for a point count. Seeing nice antler is not good enough. The largest deer I ever harvested had a broken antler, so that side only had two points, so if you don't see the other side you can't take him, what BS!!! Your presumption that all the bucks I have to pass up are young bucks is false!

Back to saws and wood!


----------



## Lowhog

Most


MustangMike said:


> You are missing the point completely. You can't count the points, these may be very mature bucks that I can't take because they stay in thick cover (mature bucks do that) and won't hold still enough for a point count. Seeing nice antler is not good enough. The largest deer I ever harvested had a broken antler, so that side only had two points, so if you don't see the other side you can't take him, what BS!!! Your presumption that all the bucks I have to pass up are young bucks is false!
> 
> Back to saws and wood!


I hunted North Jersey mountains when I was a young man, I never had a problem finding cross trails or a buck trail in open spots. I have a 1/2 mile of heavy brushed creek bottom here with open shooting spots. Maybe where your at is different. You are correct most stay in thick stuff. Most bucks die of old age or natural causes. Most older bucks breed at night or not at all during hunting season they fear for their life's more. Not so dumb any where you hunt.


----------



## Erik B

Dahmer said:


> Being in agreement it’s @James Miller, this is generally the safest thread to ask advice. No, I’m not a snowflake, just don’t like idiots. I have a pair of Stihl chaps, can’t stand how the section below the knees always turns exposing the calf. Anybody wear full wrap lower chaps that they would recommend? As of now I’m looking at Echo and Labonville. Any suggestions? And yes, I do own 2 Stihl products, the chaps and a peavey, I like the peavey.


This last spring I retired a pair of chaps I had for years and replaced them with the Stihl full wrap 9 layer chaps. They are warm if you are cutting in the summer but so far when I have been cutting in the fall the extra warmth they provide is nice.
If your wife is a good cook and you enjoy eating, you may need a pair of suspenders to keep them up


----------



## Lowhog

Suspenders are a must with my beer belly working in the woodpile area in Minnesota.


----------



## muddstopper

I have never been able to eat a set of horns. Only deer I ever checked out its horns before I shot, I missed. Now NC is very different than NY. If I have deer getting in my garden, I can kill three without even contacting DNR and put them in my freezer. I can kill five with out contacting DNR as long as I dispose of the extra 2 on my property. If I kill more than 5, I am supposed to get a depredation permit. I can use a spot light in the taking of such deer. Baiting is legal as long as its a natural food, cant use candy in the case of bears, but peanuts are legal. I can kill all the deer I want off my back porch. I just dont to keep from pissssing off the neighbors that are keeping them fed. Everyone of my neighbors has a mineral block and a pile of corn in their back yards. None of my neighbors trys to grow a garden. I do allow a friend to hunt my place and he has taken two small bucks here. Last week a bear that was visiting here was killed right below my house. He liked to visit my neighbors bait piles too. The deer here are used to being around houses. They dont run when I drive in my driveway nor when I hit them with the spot light at night. Mostly they just lay in my field and chew their cud. Last year I found dead deer that had some sort of disease. Lots of dead deer found last year. There are just to many deer here and I believe it is because of all the feeders. You can track the deer by their trails going from one feeder to the next. I have set in my buddies house and watched the deer at his feeder. They are so bold that if he doesnt have feed out, they will stare into his window until he gets a bucket of corn to give to them. Then they will just stand back and wait for him to pour it out and go back in the house so they can eat. The guy hunting my property has my permission to kill them all, Bambi included.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I have never been able to eat a set of horns. Only deer I ever checked out its horns before I shot, I missed. Now NC is very different than NY. If I have deer getting in my garden, I can kill three without even contacting DNR and put them in my freezer. I can kill five with out contacting DNR as long as I dispose of the extra 2 on my property. If I kill more than 5, I am supposed to get a depredation permit. I can use a spot light in the taking of such deer. Baiting is legal as long as its a natural food, cant use candy in the case of bears, but peanuts are legal. I can kill all the deer I want off my back porch. I just dont to keep from pissssing off the neighbors that are keeping them fed. Everyone of my neighbors has a mineral block and a pile of corn in their back yards. None of my neighbors trys to grow a garden. I do allow a friend to hunt my place and he has taken two small bucks here. Last week a bear that was visiting here was killed right below my house. He liked to visit my neighbors bait piles too. The deer here are used to being around houses. They dont run when I drive in my driveway nor when I hit them with the spot light at night. Mostly they just lay in my field and chew their cud. Last year I found dead deer that had some sort of disease. Lots of dead deer found last year. There are just to many deer here and I believe it is because of all the feeders. You can track the deer by their trails going from one feeder to the next. I have set in my buddies house and watched the deer at his feeder. They are so bold that if he doesnt have feed out, they will stare into his window until he gets a bucket of corn to give to them. Then they will just stand back and wait for him to pour it out and go back in the house so they can eat. The guy hunting my property has my permission to kill them all, Bambi included.


I remember reading that there was some manner of wasting disease around your area when I was looking to hunt up at my uncles place.


----------



## svk

It is interesting how different deer hunting is in different areas. It is also interesting how many deer an area can hold in the absence of predators. When I lived in the northeast I thought there would be oodles of deer because there are few coyotes and no wolves. Numbers are stable but not booming. I can only postulate that is because mature hardwood forests can only support so many animals. OTOH in Minnesota where wolves are not present, deer will quickly overpopulate IF we have several consecutive mild winters. On the flip side, in the area around my cabin the wolves are rampant coupled with several harsh winters and the deer are nearly extinct.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> It is interesting how different deer hunting is in different areas. It is also interesting how many deer an area can hold in the absence of predators. When I lived in the northeast I thought there would be oodles of deer because there are few coyotes and no wolves. Numbers are stable but not booming. I can only postulate that is because mature hardwood forests can only support so many animals. OTOH in Minnesota where wolves are not present, deer will quickly overpopulate IF we have several consecutive mild winters. On the flip side, in the area around my cabin the wolves are rampant coupled with several harsh winters and the deer are nearly extinct.


We have a few Timber Wolves here but the Coyotes are the main problem. Plenty of cover for the nocturnal SOB's and they love their fawns. I would think with the Bald Eagle explosion we have, they are getting their share also.


----------



## Lowhog

They upped our limit to 3 this year, I can buy 2 extra management permits. 3 deer per hunter is too much for this area. Its all about the money.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I remember reading that there was some manner of wasting disease around your area when I was looking to hunt up at my uncles place.


https://www.citizen-times.com/story...-north-carolina-other-than-hunters/678162001/


----------



## muddstopper

Taken thru the bedroom window about 5 min ago. Big doe and yearling in the back ground. My wife videoed them from back porch as they walked all around the house. No fear!


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> They upped our limit to 3 this year, I can buy 2 extra management permits. 3 deer per hunter is too much for this area. Its all about the money.


I hear the auto insurance companies lobby hard to for liberal deer harvest as well.


----------



## blades

no feeding,no baiting, no spotlights allowed. it is possible for me to get 2 does and 2 bucks via my current lic. for archery and Gun. some areas have bonus doe tags available as well. not my area though. in some 40 years of hunting there was only one year that I filled all my tags. Good thing too as as the other 3 in my party were not so lucky that year. So we each had venison to go home with. Just in the right place at the right time. Typically the deer will lay up in the corn fields during the day and start moving just at dusk Buggers must have stopwatches as it always seems to be just sfter close of shooting hours ( except with a camera of course).


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## svk

I have shot one buck in the last 4 seasons. Last year I saw one buck in 10 days of hunting and he was running at high speed after I busted him out of his bed on a 20 degree day with 30 MPH winds. I kept seeing does with fawns so I though eventually a buck would come around but one never did. That is why I am moving operations south to where there are more deer this year.


----------



## blades

I know where I can find deer everyday, anytime, unfortunately it is all of Milwaukee county which is a no hunting zone ( for currently approved species by the DNR)


----------



## panolo

Biggest deer I shot dressed out at 257 and I don't think he ever saw corn or beans. Shot him at 11:15 am. Deer are simple. They want food, a good bed, and some loving in the fall. Find one of the three and which way they come to get that item than play the wind. I never sat in a stand more than a few times before I gave it a rest unless it was gun season.


----------



## Lowhog

Fr


svk said:


> I remember reading that there was some manner of wasting disease around your area when I was looking to hunt up at my uncles place.


from people feeding bone meal. Bad years I would put out a bail or 2 of alfalfa that's it.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Deer are simple. They want food, a good bed, and some loving in the fall.


Simple like a woman LOL. When you think you have them figured out they throw something else at you.

I had the deer more or less figured out up by my cabin before the wolves cleaned them out. Then my now neighbor started camping near one of my deer stands and coupled with a new beaver flowage it changed everything. They are back to their old routes again but there are so few of them that it still makes things tough.


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> I have shot one buck in the last 4 seasons. Last year I saw one buck in 10 days of hunting and he was running at high speed after I busted him out of his bed on a 20 degree day with 30 MPH winds. I kept seeing does with fawns so I though eventually a buck would come around but one never did. That is why I am moving operations south to where there are more deer this year.


If you can keep the does around you should have a buck in the area.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Simple like a woman LOL. When you think you have them figured out they throw something else at you.
> 
> I had the deer more or less figured out up by my cabin before the wolves cleaned them out. Then my now neighbor started camping near one of my deer stands and coupled with a new beaver flowage it changed everything. They are back to their old routes again but there are so few of them that it still makes things tough.



They are ever changing for sure. But the approach is a simple one. However that does require a population  I've seen more big deer from 11 am to 2pm. Much of that is camera work and scouting. When your limited on your hunting time you find when they will be in an area where you can get a crack. The last 5 years my hunting has slowed down considerably so I spend more time scouting and less time sitting. Google earth is a phenomenal tool and you can see allot of stuff you had to walk on foot before.


----------



## Lowhog

The best buck hunting I have is when I have the area alpha doe hanging around. If you can keep the queen around bingo!


----------



## Philbert

*STIHL Presets
*
(_sorry to interrupt hunting stuff with chainsaw stuff)_

Recently had to buy one preset (.325) to resize a STIHL chain for a friend. $1.50. Seemed like a lot, but . . . A week or so later I got a batch of similar loops to spin down from 81 to 74 drive links. Same STIHL dealer. 

I asked about buying in quantity (used to sell in bags of 10, as I recalled). $3.99 for a bag 8 presets and 8 ties straps. Not a lot of complicated math, but neither of us was sure if it was a pricing mistake from the distributor, or just an unreasonably good deal for a STIHL product. Just to be sure, I ordered several bags. 

BTW: MS 250 with 18" bar is also on sale for $299.95 till the end of October.

_(Back to Bambi)_

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hunting my traditional stand (now logged off and also nearly void of deer), I shot most of my deer from 6:45-10 am. And a few in the later afternoon.

I hate when opener falls on full moon. At that point you do not even need to go into the woods until about 10 am and can leave at 2.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> The best buck hunting I have is when I have the area alpha doe hanging around. If you can keep the queen around bingo!


Only a couple times have I hit the rut dead on. When you have a doe with multiple bucks chasing. Crashing and grunting then all three of them run right by you.


----------



## blades

Trouble at home is there acres and acres of alpha fields, interspersed with acres and acres of still standing corn right now. so every time a field gets cut patterns change. There was something out back this morning at 0400dark- pups gave what ever was there a good tongue lashing was to the south side. didn't go past the cams. 2 acres of alpha out back, 16 or so acres to my north of corn half knocked down by storms. Some corn at the end of my alpha field then the creek. They like using the creek area for passage lots of cover. creek runs north south, more corn on the flip side of the creek, south side corn field was cut about 2 weeks ago. 200+yards to creek from my deck, 175 yards of that is mine. slightly down hill , other side of creek goes up hill not sure of the elevation change but about 75 ft minimum rise in 150 yards. I can cover 75 yards width wise at 175 yards nothing behind safe shot unless I hear a combine or so running then I have go look first can't see past the creek in the spotting scope, toothick tangle wise, leaves are down for the most part. 60x spotting scope- can see a 30 cal hole at 200 yds with it. Residuals left from years of competitive shooting.


----------



## ThackMan

Dahmer said:


> Being in agreement it’s @James Miller, this is generally the safest thread to ask advice. No, I’m not a snowflake, just don’t like idiots. I have a pair of Stihl chaps, can’t stand how the section below the knees always turns exposing the calf. Anybody wear full wrap lower chaps that they would recommend? As of now I’m looking at Echo and Labonville. Any suggestions? And yes, I do own 2 Stihl products, the chaps and a peavey, I like the peavey.



I really like my labonville wrap chaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

ThackMan said:


> I really like my labonville wrap chaps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That’s just a wrap on the calf, correct?


----------



## ThackMan

Dahmer said:


> Thanks. That’s just a wrap on the calf, correct?



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

ThackMan said:


> I really like my labonville wrap chaps.


Labonville has received very good reviews here on AS. And I like their construction. But they just did not fit me for some reason!

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/labonville-wrap-chaps-mod.312320/

I also had to stitch the leg straps on my Husqvarna wrap chaps to keep my calves covered:

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husky-wrap-chaps-mod.126733/

There are some zipper chaps, but I have not tried them.

Some things you just have to try on.

Philbert


----------



## ThackMan

Philbert said:


> Labonville has received very good reviews here on AS. And I like their construction. But they just did not fit me for some reason!
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/labonville-wrap-chaps-mod.312320/
> 
> I also had to stitch the leg straps on my Husqvarna wrap chaps to keep my calves covered:
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husky-wrap-chaps-mod.126733/
> 
> There are some zipper chaps, but I have not tried them.
> 
> Some things you just have to try on.
> 
> Philbert



I read your thread. I guess I’m just lucky that my labonville chaps fit me without modification the way yours fit after your modifications.

Might be due to a personal size difference. I’m 6’1” 240 lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Same things with shoes, jeans, etc. Some brands fit you better than others. Not necessarily a quality issue.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I have shot one buck in the last 4 seasons. Last year I saw one buck in 10 days of hunting and he was running at high speed after I busted him out of his bed on a 20 degree day with 30 MPH winds. I kept seeing does with fawns so I though eventually a buck would come around but one never did. That is why I am moving operations south to where there are more deer this year.


I just looked up the regs for deer in my zone of MD, for farmersteve, one buck each for Bow, Muzzle Loader, and Firearm. One buck has to have at least 1 spike 3 inches long, the other has to have at least 3 points on one side. Doesn't matter what order you take them. You can buy an extra buck tag, but you have to take two Doe before you can use it. Doe season with Bow has a 15 deer limit, Muzzle Loader has 10, and firearm has 10. I didn't look at the other zones or Sika and Fallow.


----------



## rarefish383

I can't believe I actually scrounged two trees in less than a week. This is a big Oak that was splitting. The home owners are friends. I gave them a price of $1600 to take it down and haul every thing away, back in the spring. I told them before I started it to call the power company, the split part was right over their home service. The same day they called the power company came out, and the next morning there was an Asplundh bucket truck in the front yard. They took the tree down and ground up all the brush for free. I told Al I'd get the log cleaned up for him as soon as the lawns slowed down. Yesterday his son in law and I bucked the log up, 39" at the stump, noodled what we couldn't lift or roll, and took one heavy load home. I left the MS290 with Brian when I left with the trailer. That evening he stopped by and dropped my saw off, and handed me a check, said it was from Al. I glanced at it and it looked like it was for $100. I was going to ask him for $50 for gas when I finished up Wednesday. Last night my wife said the credit card bill for my truck came and did I have any extra cash to put toward it. I said sure, get that check from Al, out of my wallet, and deposit it. She stuck her head in the shower and said, "you do realize Al gave you $1000". In good faith, I can't keep that check. I only have 2 1/2 hours in, with maybe 3-4 hours more, including chatting with Al and Jan. If he insists on me keeping it, I'll mow his lawn for him next year. Right now he has a stiff mowing and the guy only mows every 2-3 weeks. Yard looks like rotten hay. He's next door to my MIL, with no fences in the way. I can just keep going when I mow her lawn. I mowed it a couple times when the stiff let it go too far, and it only took about 30 minutes. Anyway here's the log.


----------



## James Miller

Went to Steve's today to help with the mulberry. Was nice to get a chance to run all the saws.


----------



## Flint Mitch

This pile of oak just appeared in my yard today. A good friend dropped it off while he was out here doing business. Not the easiest to split pieces but it's free BTUs








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Started the day by gluing down a cylinder I ported on a Asian 440 BB. Thought I would get it running today, but then the phone rang.

One of my Landscaper friends calls me and asks if I can come over with a big saw. Says he has to take down the large Tulip and none of his saws are big enough. I tell him no problem, soft Tulip should be easy. But just to be on the safe side, I threw 2 660s w 36" bars and 2 Hybrids with 28" bars in the trailer. Good thing I did!!! The large Tulip turned out to be a large Smooth Bark Hickory that had twisted about 30' up and looked like an inverted V.

There was so much tension within that wood that your bar would get locked in place even when stuff was completely off the ground and looked to be tension free. Had to cut bars out with other saws about 4 times. By the time 4:00 rolled around (I got there before 1:00) I was down to one good running hybrid. The other saws, chains dulled, or jumped, etc.

The first thing I did was cut the top end of the V so it was hanging off the ground. Then figured I would take another round off of it to lighten it up some more. My 36" bar got locked solid in place, had to cut and chisel it out! I will be honest, I never saw a pinch coming from trying to cut a round that is not making any ground contact! And it was a solid pinch, worst one of the day!

My 660s and Hybrids all ripped through that Hickory pretty fast, but Hickory is tough stuff and with all the pinches, chains dulled and stretched really fast (and I run Stihl chain).

So I ended up going home with one dump truck load, and one trailer load of Hickory! Numerous other loads went elsewhere. Sorry, no pics, the 4 man crew cleaned it up about as fast as I could cut it, plus they helped me roll logs and unstick the bar. In addition I did not have any time, was just trying to finish things up!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Flint Mitch said:


> This pile of oak just appeared in my yard today. A good friend dropped it off while he was out here doing business. Not the easiest to split pieces but it's free BTUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes, blue saw.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Looks beautiful up there Dan.
> After the video it should have said "no spruce were harmed in the making of this video" lol.
> That's a very nice 44cc creamsicle . Looks like it's a bone stock arctic version, makes cutting in the winter like .



I find that the wh or arctic the best from 45 down to about 27 , at those temps and dampness or wet will suck the heat right out of my hands even at around that 27ish mark because the snow will stick and melt on your gloves or mitts .
After the 25 mark the snow gets lighter and fluffy so it doesn't stick and melt as much .
The coldest I've ever been was when I was clearing a houselot a few years ago one October , it was around 40* and overcast with a little drizzle , it took me about 3 hours to get warmed up after I got home , I'd rather be cutting on a sunny 20* day in a long sleeved shirt than 40* and wet .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> I find that the wh or arctic the best from 45 down to about 27 , at those temps and dampness or wet will suck the heat right out of my hands even at around that 27ish mark because the snow will stick and melt on your gloves or mitts .
> After the 25 mark the snow gets lighter and fluffy so it doesn't stick and melt as much .
> The coldest I've ever been was when I was clearing a houselot a few years ago one October , it was around 40* and overcast with a little drizzle , it took me about 3 hours to get warmed up after I got home , I'd rather be cutting on a sunny 20* day in a long sleeved shirt than 40* and wet .


Most hypothermia cases occur at above freezing temps.


----------



## rarefish383

I think it was a big Hickory I was milling for my BIL. It was so loaded with tension that the far side was curling Up, and the near side was pinching Down. I had to tap wedges in just so the chain could cut. Every piece warped and twisted. Wound up cutting it up for firewood. That was a Shagbark.


----------



## MustangMike

When it is under 15 and windy, the air just bites your face, and I hate it. But I would much rather have snow than cold rain!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Started the day by gluing down a cylinder I ported on a Asian 440 BB. Thought I would get it running today, but then the phone rang.
> 
> One of my Landscaper friends calls me and asks if I can come over with a big saw. Says he has to take down the large Tulip and none of his saws are big enough. I tell him no problem, soft Tulip should be easy. But just to be on the safe side, I threw 2 660s w 36" bars and 2 Hybrids with 28" bars in the trailer. Good thing I did!!! The large Tulip turned out to be a large Smooth Bark Hickory that had twisted about 30' up and looked like an inverted V.
> 
> There was so much tension within that wood that your bar would get locked in place even when stuff was completely off the ground and looked to be tension free. Had to cut bars out with other saws about 4 times. By the time 4:00 rolled around (I got there before 1:00) I was down to one good running hybrid. The other saws, chains dulled, or jumped, etc.
> 
> The first thing I did was cut the top end of the V so it was hanging off the ground. Then figured I would take another round off of it to lighten it up some more. My 36" bar got locked solid in place, had to cut and chisel it out! I will be honest, I never saw a pinch coming from trying to cut a round that is not making any ground contact! And it was a solid pinch, worst one of the day!
> 
> My 660s and Hybrids all ripped through that Hickory pretty fast, but Hickory is tough stuff and with all the pinches, chains dulled and stretched really fast (and I run Stihl chain).
> 
> So I ended up going home with one dump truck load, and one trailer load of Hickory! Numerous other loads went elsewhere. Sorry, no pics, the 4 man crew cleaned it up about as fast as I could cut it, plus they helped me roll logs and unstick the bar. In addition I did not have any time, was just trying to finish things up!


MORE HICKORY!!! You guys suck, 99% of The hickory around here doesn’t get cut. I have 8 at edge of the yard, 15”-20”, can’t bring myself to cut them, saving them for when SHTF.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> I think it was a big Hickory I was milling for my BIL. It was so loaded with tension that the far side was curling Up, and the near side was pinching Down. I had to tap wedges in just so the chain could cut. Every piece warped and twisted. Wound up cutting it up for firewood. That was a Shagbark.



My bar was only an inch down, so I could not even insert a wedge. Just made cuts next to it and hammered and chiseled em out, no other choice! But the B+C still cut well after we got it out!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Honda G200 on the splitter lost spark the other day between loads. Took the recoil off was full of grass n stuff. Cleaned that out still no spark. 

Finally got back to it today. Pulled the flywheel off looked like a food processor full of salad fixings. Got all cleaned out and filed the points a bit. Tightened the gap to about .012 put the flywheel on pulled it over fired right up. Pulled it down put the cover back over the points reassembled. Back in business. Split a wheel barrow of cherry just before dark.

Wish I had took a photo of how bad that mess was. Was beginning to think the old honda was crapping out. I shoulda known better. Its a Honda.


----------



## muddstopper

This might make a few here just a little jealous, but my friend just bagged this one today. 45 points.


----------



## muddstopper

Not to rub any salt in the wounded, but,


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> You are missing the point completely. You can't count the points, these may be very mature bucks that I can't take because they stay in thick cover (mature bucks do that) and won't hold still enough for a point count.
> 
> Back to saws and wood!



Meat has nothing to do with point counts, must be an American thingy.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I find that the wh or arctic the best from 45 down to about 27 , at those temps and dampness or wet will suck the heat right out of my hands even at around that 27ish mark because the snow will stick and melt on your gloves or mitts .
> After the 25 mark the snow gets lighter and fluffy so it doesn't stick and melt as much .
> The coldest I've ever been was when I was clearing a houselot a few years ago one October , it was around 40* and overcast with a little drizzle , it took me about 3 hours to get warmed up after I got home , I'd rather be cutting on a sunny 20* day in a long sleeved shirt than 40* and wet .


I had one one time, I figured it would be great for cutting in the shoulder season when it was wet out as gloves can be a pain. Usually when it's colder I just wear gloves. 
That kind of weather doesn't make you a sick kind of cold, it was that way here last week . The best way to get warmed up after that is a nice toasty .
Funny you say it that way, I always tell folks that id rather have it 25 and snowing than 35 and raining, the only people who get it are those who have worked outside .


Dahmer said:


> Most hypothermia cases occur at above freezing temps.


Makes sense especially if it's wet as the water will transfer more BTU's, just like we were talking about last week in regards to getting heat moved around the home. Damp cold is bone chilling .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Honda G200 on the splitter lost spark the other day between loads. Took the recoil off was full of grass n stuff. Cleaned that out still no spark.
> 
> Finally got back to it today. Pulled the flywheel off looked like a food processor full of salad fixings. Got all cleaned out and filed the points a bit. Tightened the gap to about .012 put the flywheel on pulled it over fired right up. Pulled it down put the cover back over the points reassembled. Back in business. Split a wheel barrow of cherry just before dark.
> 
> Wish I had took a photo of how bad that mess was. Was beginning to think the old honda was crapping out. I shoulda known better. Its a Honda.


How the heck did all that crap get in there .
Yes, you should have known better .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> How the heck did all that crap get in there .
> Yes, you should have known better


Mice that weren't nice!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Mice that weren't nice!


What we use around here, especially when those little fur balls are looking for a winter home, is peppermint oil. Mice, chipmunks and any rodent hates peppermint. Put some on cotton balls a toss in sheds, campers, boats, etc. Has to be oil, not extract, extract evaporates. 2 plus sides, nothing toxic for kids and pets and everything smells great. Come spring we find no nests or droppings.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Mice that weren't nice!


I get that.
Here critters get "relocated" .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> What we use around here, especially when those little fur balls are looking for a winter home, is peppermint oil. Mice, chipmunks and any rodent hates peppermint. Put some on cotton balls a toss in sheds, campers, boats, etc. Has to be oil, not extract, extract evaporates. 2 plus sides, nothing toxic for kids and pets and everything smells great. Come spring we find no nests or droppings.


That's what I put on the ballistic tips, stuff works excellent .
The reality is we do use a lot of herbs, oils here, it's amazing how well some of it works. The bummer is most of the stuff that works real well I can't stand, echinacea .


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> MORE HICKORY!!! You guys suck, 99% of The hickory around here doesn’t get cut. I have 8 at edge of the yard, 15”-20”, can’t bring myself to cut them, saving them for when SHTF.


If there SHTF wood I'd cut them now so there well seasoned. Running a saw in that situation is gona attract attention you dont want.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Misery whip. Replace hydro with Fiskars.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 681170
> View attachment 681169
> Misery whip. Replace hydro with Fiskars.


Did you try the fiskars yet? Looks brand new.


----------



## MustangMike

I love my X 27! Use it for splitting (my Hydro has never been to my cabin, we do all that by hand), an occasional Axe, or pounding in plastic wedges, I find myself using it all the time.

If the saws or Hydro go with me, the X 27 comes along. Indispensable, IMO.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> If there SHTF wood I'd cut them now so there well seasoned. Running a saw in that situation is gona attract attention you dont want.


That's the truth!
I say the same thing about any shooting in those times, tells folks right where to go.
I figure if things come to that I will be putting as much wood in the basement as possible, it will be better than gold for trading.
Might look something like this lol.


----------



## farmer steve

@JamesMiller cutting some mulberry logs getting ready for our GTG next month with his Dolmar.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I love my X 27! Use it for splitting (my Hydro has never been to my cabin, we do all that by hand), an occasional Axe, or pounding in plastic wedges, I find myself using it all the time.
> 
> If the saws or Hydro go with me, the X 27 comes along. Indispensable, IMO.


They are great!
But just because I can doesn't mean I want too .
I like the hydro but just as you said I bring both wherever I go, actually both fiscars, I still need to get one of the small one handed axes by them and a belt clip/holder.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> @JamesMiller cutting some mulberry logs getting ready for our GTG next month with his Dolmar.
> View attachment 681200


That doesn't look 16, will you be cutting 8" cookies at the gtg .
Looks good James. 
Glad you got the plug issue taken care of. What brand was that plug.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That doesn't look 16, will you be cutting 8" cookies at the gtg .
> Looks good James.
> Glad you got the plug issue taken care of. What brand was that plug.


I'm handing out 16 inch measuring sticks to everybody that comes.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Part of this years oak wilt and a few years firewood.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> I'm handing out 16 inch measuring sticks to everybody that comes.


Thanks, but I'll bring my own.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> @JamesMiller cutting some mulberry logs getting ready for our GTG next month with his Dolmar.
> View attachment 681200


Your gona heae about letting me cut without PPE I can see it coming. @Just a Guy that cuts wood has some pics of me falling that big ash leaner at the girl scout camp he won't post just for that reason.



chipper1 said:


> That doesn't look 16, will you be cutting 8" cookies at the gtg .
> Looks good James.
> Glad you got the plug issue taken care of. What brand was that plug.


It was a champion plug. It's got an NGK in it now.


----------



## James Miller

Amazing what a few minutes with an air gun will do. Bet it doesnt smoke around the P/C anymore in long cuts and runs cooler to boot.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Your gona heae about letting me cut without PPE I can see it coming. @Just a Guy that cuts wood has some pics of me falling that big ash leaner at the girl scout camp he won't post just for that reason.
> 
> It was a champion plug. It's got an NGK in it now.


I hope you didn't tell them about me milling in short pants and Crocks on my feat. I did have hearing protectors and glasses.


----------



## rarefish383

Whoa. Three days in a week I've been out scrounging, and I still have to go back to finish cleaning up that 39" Oak in my friends front yard. Today I went over my fishing buddy"s house and cut down a couple little dead Oaks and one bigger green one, about 22". He has about a dozen in the 24-30" range that were standing dead. After all this rain they are all on the ground, and I only have about a month to mess with wood and I'll be down for the rest of winter. Right knee replaced.


----------



## LondonNeil

People been busy! keep it up lads


----------



## LondonNeil

Mike, don't like cold rain? Ever visited London?


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> Not to rub any salt in the wounded, but,



Must be something in the water around there!


----------



## turnkey4099

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thanks, but I'll bring my own.


I make mine out of 1/2" or 3/4" PVC plastic, misplace one and that 'white' stick really shows up!


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> Must be something in the water around there!


Illinois deer.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muddstopper said:


> Illinois deer.


Ranch raised?


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Mike, don't like cold rain? Ever visited London?



Nope, but my Dad told me about your rain. He was over there for a bit before going through France and Germany. Even served under Monty for a bit before us Yanks got our command set up. Said the British troops got a monthly Rum ration that the US troops did not get. He appreciated it while he got it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Stop booting me. I scrounge firewood I swear.


----------



## muddstopper

Duce said:


> Ranch raised?


dont know, I'll ask when he gets back home


----------



## Flint Mitch

muddstopper said:


> dont know, I'll ask when he gets back home


If not, DAMN!
If so, Nice!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> It was a champion plug. It's got an NGK in it now.


That's what I was figuring, sorry about that.
I think that got put in there when I misplaced a plug on one of the other ones.
Interesting story that went with it. Got the ported 7910 out to run it and it wouldn't rev over about 9k, I was like what the heck the only thing I did on that saw was change out the oiler drive, surely I didn't mess anything up. I looked it over and finally found the plug I had misplaced, I put it somewhere special so I wouldn't loose it .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> View attachment 681203
> View attachment 681204
> Part of this years oak wilt and a few years firewood.


Nice work neighbor.
Did you already get them all down you wanted to take down.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I'm handing out 16 inch measuring sticks to everybody that comes.


If I make it I'll cut them all to 15.5 just to mess with you .
Wait am I invited .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Nice work neighbor.
> Did you already get them all down you wanted to take down.


No, 5 more to drop. Think, I may ask the wife to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> That's what I was figuring, sorry about that.
> I think that got put in there when I misplaced a plug on one of the other ones.
> Interesting story that went with it. Got the ported 7910 out to run it and it wouldn't rev over about 9k, I was like what the heck the only thing I did on that saw was change out the oiler drive, surely I didn't mess anything up. I looked it over and finally found the plug I had misplaced, I put it somewhere special so I wouldn't loose it .
> View attachment 681323


You put it in upside down!


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Your gona heae about letting me cut without PPE I can see it coming. @Just a Guy that cuts wood has some pics of me falling that big ash leaner at the girl scout camp he won't post just for that reason.
> 
> It was a champion plug. It's got an NGK in it now.



Goosebumps. Champions suck. I throw them away if I ever see one.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> No, 5 more to drop. Think, I may ask the wife to do it.


Hopefully she's up for it lol.


Duce said:


> You put it in upside down!


Yep, in the air intake, then I must have set the filter on it. I'm guessing that before I moved the saw off the bench that I snapped the filter on .
One thing I can say is you won't loose the plug if you put it there .


----------



## Picaso

well the temps are dropping fast, but im doing my part to keep the road warm thanks to all the wood Ive been scrounging. 

scrounged a big black locust.. picture is with the 20" bar. 

Got a bite that a guy in the area was dropping a cherry and it was a " big one". I normally approach those situations with skepticism, but I couldnt help imagining the lamp I could be making from this thing (maybe Id be like ... YES! ). I got a few surprises when I arrived : the tree was a big cherry about 45 dbh, AND it was already bucked up and cut to firewood lengths AND he was keeping it all. (!!!) The place was covered in rounds over 20". I walked away with some pieces of the base for my time, which drastically changed my lamp plans () 

Then down the road I scored two white oak, several hemlock, a couple of cherries, a big white pine, and some unidentified hardwood. the one white oak was dead and 22 dbh, the other was closer to 28 and had a couple of goodsaw logs at the butt and at least another 50' of main for the stove, plus branches. The hemlock, pine, and some oak are headed to the sawmill, the rest is headed to the wood pile. May snap some pics of those tomorrow when i get a chance. 

it's been a good long day. 

stay warm all, and let visions of lamps (or horsehead bookends) dance in your head while you sleep. I know I will.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

When 60-70cc's is just too much!
Piss elm cause it will burn today.



Nice oak limb cause it will go to waste if I don't grab it now!



Now to grab the splitter. Cause my shoulders not up for the axe!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The load.



Dinner next? Then stacking... Its good in the hood!


----------



## Jeffrey

Hi All, its been awhile since I posted. I started splitting the scrounging I did in April and I'm trying to ID these two logs. The first split really easy and now that it is dry it is very light.




The second split well and is heavy like I would expect. I think it might be hard maple.




Any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Jeff


----------



## Cody

I've got a fair amount of wood I plan to scrounge soon, fair amount of dead oak and elm. It's been waiting until I got an atv to access it. Ive got two creeks to cross, one I can take the atv through but the other is too steep so I'm thinking about using some 2" thick planks we had milled out of Ash. They're 14-20" wide and I'm thinking that'll support the 700 pound four wheeler and I. I don't think the dump cart will exceed that weight. You guys think that's too much weight? I've got some 3x4" oak that I get from a company here in town that I dispose their pallets. Thinking about using 4-1/2" long lag bolts to attach the beams to the bottom side of the planks, likely just 3/8" diameter. Of course there'll be pictures when all this takes place.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

It depends on how long you are making them. I would likely make some supports in the middle that hit the bottom when some weight is on them. Also, not just 2 for the wheels, go solid across the width. If you can also T some boards in the middle to prevent sag, it will help. Just deck screw to them through the planks (even just 2X4s will help).

Make sure it is solid, or don't do it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> It depends on how long you are making them. I would likely make some supports in the middle that hit the bottom when some weight is on them. Also, not just 2 for the wheels, go solid across the width. If you can also T some boards in the middle to prevent sag, it will help. Just deck screw to them through the planks (even just 2X4s will help).
> 
> Make sure it is solid, or don't do it.


What he said. One of the last things you want is to have a video of the crossing on a YouTube “Funniest Fails.”


----------



## Deleted member 150358

.


Jeffrey said:


> Hi All, its been awhile since I posted. I started splitting the scrounging I did in April and I'm trying to ID these two logs. The first split really easy and now that it is dry it is very light.
> View attachment 681606
> View attachment 681607
> 
> 
> The second split well and is heavy like I would expect. I think it might be hard maple.
> View attachment 681608
> View attachment 681609
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Jeff


Some kinda Maple and Pin Oak? Admit I know nothing about woods.


----------



## cantoo

Cody, buy an old hay rack, camper trailer or a bus and use it for a bridge. When those planks get muddy or wet you are gonna get wet.


----------



## Multifaceted

cantoo said:


> Cody, buy an old hay rack, camper trailer or a bus and use it for a bridge. When those planks get muddy or wet you are gonna get wet.
> View attachment 681626
> View attachment 681627



Tell me those aren't your photos...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cantoo said:


> Cody, buy an old hay rack, camper trailer or a bus and use it for a bridge. When those planks get muddy or wet you are gonna get wet.
> View attachment 681626
> View attachment 681627


I like how you think!


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> It depends on how long you are making them. I would likely make some supports in the middle that hit the bottom when some weight is on them. Also, not just 2 for the wheels, go solid across the width. If you can also T some boards in the middle to prevent sag, it will help. Just deck screw to them through the planks (even just 2X4s will help).
> 
> Make sure it is solid, or don't do it.





Dahmer said:


> What he said. One of the last things you want is to have a video of the crossing on a YouTube “Funniest Fails.”





cantoo said:


> Cody, buy an old hay rack, camper trailer or a bus and use it for a bridge. When those planks get muddy or wet you are gonna get wet.



I should have clarified, these two creeks are at the bottom of ravines so they're nothing large. Two feet wide at the most, and the planks are around 7' in length. I'm thinking I'll run the lag bolts along with a washer from the top, through the 2" ash plank, into the 3x4 of oak. They'll be tied together somehow as well so they don't spread. I can't imagine they'd be too weak. My plan before was to use treated 2x12's along with treated 4x4's on the bottom side for strength, but I'd rather use stuff I have laying around. Pictures would be much easier to understand than my explanation. I figure I'll take some construction/cinder blocks that I have laying around, and set the planks across them and drive across them first, give them the good ol earthquake test. I'd rather just fall 8" onto flat ground. These don't need to be permanent either but should make this easier. I've been planning to clean up this area of the woods for some time now and hopefully get the chance here soon before snow falls. Hopefully my modified dump cart holds up, if not the Arctic Cat 650 should pull it regardless.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, haven't been around much the last week or so. I put in a lazy few hours work yesterday on these peppermints. 










I know, it looks like it must have been a fair bit of work but I reckon it's about the easiest scrounge I've had. This is possibly because I was leaning against the fence while my neighbour had them taken down and cut up by a tree crew (I did say they were lazy hours). He said some was going up to my other more elderly neighbour but I could take the rest. I said I'd take the wood up to the other neighbour and split it. Being peppermint, splitting is not difficult. I'm happy to look after the rest.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm hoping for that sort of easy scrounge today. Just had a text from my wood guy, he may be dropping by with some for me, Oak, yew and lime. Goat willow was also mentioned but I've passed on that. Anybody know what lime is like? I guess I'll find out


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> I'm hoping for that sort of easy scrounge today. Just had a text from my wood guy, he may be dropping by with some for me, Oak, yew and lime. Goat willow was also mentioned but I've passed on that. Anybody know what lime is like? I guess I'll find out


wet and heavy, I avoid it like the plague mainly due to it being a pain in the ass to cut


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah well, cut and delivered it's not so bad I guess.... Fingers crossed the load is more Oak and yew then lime.


----------



## muddstopper

Duce said:


> Ranch raised?


I am now offically disappointed in my buddy. The deer where killed on a 6000 acre fenced in deer lot. The big deer cost him $8000, the smaller one was $7500 and his son killed a 10pointer with two broke legs for $1500. That is not hunting to me. Raise the deer in a pen and then march them out in front of you to shoot. Most of the time when I go hunting, I dont care if I shoot anything or not. I certainly aint going to pay somone that kind of money to shoot a pen raised deer.


----------



## Hinerman

muddstopper said:


> I am now offically disappointed in my buddy. The deer where killed on a 6000 acre fenced in deer lot. The big deer cost him $8000, the smaller one was $7500 and his son killed a 10pointer with two broke legs for $1500. That is not hunting to me. Raise the deer in a pen and then march them out in front of you to shoot. Most of the time when I go hunting, I dont care if I shoot anything or not. I certainly aint going to pay somone that kind of money to shoot a pen raised deer.



No chit!!! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, haven't been around much the last week or so. I put in a lazy few hours work yesterday on these peppermints.
> 
> View attachment 681661
> 
> 
> View attachment 681662
> 
> 
> View attachment 681663
> 
> 
> I know, it looks like it must have been a fair bit of work but I reckon it's about the easiest scrounge I've had. This is possibly because I was leaning against the fence while my neighbour had them taken down and cut up by a tree crew (I did say they were lazy hours). He said some was going up to my other more elderly neighbour but I could take the rest. I said I'd take the wood up to the other neighbour and split it. Being peppermint, splitting is not difficult. I'm happy to look after the rest.



How cold are the winters in your region of Victoria? The huge stacks you have seem sufficient enough for a few years of heating for me, and your Aussie hardwoods throw some serious shade of what's available around my parts. The only hardwoods available to me that even come close are Shagbark Hickory and Black Locust, which give off about ~28 or 27 Million BTU per cord respectively.

If I burned those two constantly I'd be opening windows even in the dead of winter it would get so warm inside. Do you burn selectively from your wood pile, or just mix it all up and burn accordingly?


----------



## 95custmz

Jeffrey said:


> Hi All, its been awhile since I posted. I started splitting the scrounging I did in April and I'm trying to ID these two logs. The first split really easy and now that it is dry it is very light.
> View attachment 681606
> View attachment 681607
> 
> 
> The second split well and is heavy like I would expect. I think it might be hard maple.
> View attachment 681608
> View attachment 681609
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Jeff



The first few pics look like Oak, which was previously mentioned. And the last photo is definitely Maple. Good scrounge! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Anybody ever scrounge Bradford Pear? My dad had a wind storm over at his place that split a couple Pear trees right down the middle. The tree was mostly leaves and branches, not a lot of wood. The wood in my truck is from one tree. If it sucks as firewood, I’ll just burn it in my fire pit, out back.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Anybody ever scrounge Bradford Pear? My dad had a wind storm over at his place that split a couple Pear trees right down the middle. The tree was mostly leaves and branches, not a lot of wood. The wood in my truck is from one tree. If it sucks as firewood, I’ll just burn it in my fire pit, out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good dense wood. Takes a while to dry. SSC.


----------



## Multifaceted

95custmz said:


> Anybody ever scrounge Bradford Pear? My dad had a wind storm over at his place that split a couple Pear trees right down the middle. The tree was mostly leaves and branches, not a lot of wood. The wood in my truck is from one tree. If it sucks as firewood, I’ll just burn it in my fire pit, out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had a small 16" or so diameter that was standing dead, or at least that's what I think it was compared to a smaller one that is growing nearby, perhaps a sucker from the same root ball. Also did some research on the bark and growth rings/end grain structure. It dried okay after nearly a year, but a year later in dry storage it burns very well and hot. Even dry it still feels dense and heavy, kind of like oak.

If free I'd definitely take it again.


----------



## muddstopper

I hate bradford pear. All limbs. Drys fast, burns hot and rots in a year if not stacked off the ground.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I hit 4 cord stacked in the shed yesterday. Would say it's half elm cut last winter and 1/4 oak some red some white and 1/4 cherry. Most need a little more drying.

Will focus on oak tops and piss elm standing dead that are dry enough to put in the stove now. We have a lot but it's in the woods and scattered. Don't like being so far behind but life got in the way. Stuff happens.

Side note propane furnace 6yrs old 3 service calls parts under warranty still over $300 per visit. Uhh Ohh! That's new saw money literally out the window!


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> How cold are the winters in your region of Victoria? The huge stacks you have seem sufficient enough for a few years of heating for me, and your Aussie hardwoods throw some serious shade of what's available around my parts. The only hardwoods available to me that even come close are Shagbark Hickory and Black Locust, which give off about ~28 or 27 Million BTU per cord respectively.
> 
> If I burned those two constantly I'd be opening windows even in the dead of winter it would get so warm inside. Do you burn selectively from your wood pile, or just mix it all up and burn accordingly?



Our winters are mild compared to you guys, cold nights would be low 20s and perhaps mid-40s during the day. But houses built 30 years ago like mine were not built with thermal efficiency in mind (new houses are much better, more like the standard they should be). Insulation? Ha! Who needs it? Our place has some gaps in it too, I did some burning off outside two weeks ago and it seemed that there was more smoke inside than out! So we go through a fair bit of wood though I have overscrounged to the extent that people have started looking at me funny. I'm close to 4 years ahead now. I have never sold wood but I do give some away sometimes to people that are down on their luck and desperate (I don't help sooks and whiners and the lazy though), I would have given away 2 cord this winter and taken 1 cord down to my brother . 

Peppermint is in the locust ball park for density. Candlebark and manna gum are a little bit less, blue gum is a fair bit more and the box species and ironbark are up to 20% denser again than blue gum. It's amazing how long some of that stuff burns for but it produces heat much more slowly so if you're coming home to a cold house, you'd go for the peppermint/candlebark option to crank the heat faster and they burn for a good amount of time anyway. The wood in my shed is mostly mixed depending on what species I cut at the time but I'll pick out certain species sometimes depending on what I want it to do (I never really have to dig around) and I'll pick out the denser and bigger stuff for the clear nights. 

Plans are being finalised to renovate our place and one of the priorities is improving the thermal efficiency of the house so that will make a big difference to how much we burn. 

How's the knee? You were having the reco this week, right?


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> Our winters are mild compared to you guys, cold nights would be low 20s and perhaps mid-40s during the day. But houses built 30 years ago like mine were not built with thermal efficiency in mind (new houses are much better, more like the standard they should be). Insulation? Ha! Who needs it? Our place has some gaps in it too, I did some burning off outside two weeks ago and it seemed that there was more smoke inside than out! So we go through a fair bit of wood though I have overscrounged to the extent that people have started looking at me funny. I'm close to 4 years ahead now. I have never sold wood but I do give some away sometimes to people that are down on their luck and desperate (I don't help sooks and whiners and the lazy though), I would have given away 2 cord this winter and taken 1 cord down to my brother .
> 
> Peppermint is in the locust ball park for density. Candlebark and manna gum are a little bit less, blue gum is a fair bit more and the box species and ironbark are up to 20% denser again than blue gum. It's amazing how long some of that stuff burns for but it produces heat much more slowly so if you're coming home to a cold house, you'd go for the peppermint/candlebark option to crank the heat faster and they burn for a good amount of time anyway. The wood in my shed is mostly mixed depending on what species I cut at the time but I'll pick out certain species sometimes depending on what I want it to do (I never really have to dig around) and I'll pick out the denser and bigger stuff for the clear nights.
> 
> Plans are being finalised to renovate our place and one of the priorities is improving the thermal efficiency of the house so that will make a big difference to how much we burn.
> 
> How's the knee? You were having the reco this week, right?



Good morning, mate!

I got you, yeah the houses around here weren't very thermally efficient either up until about 25-30 years ago. Our house is 26 years old and seems relatively well insulated. With our masonry chimney in the center of our home, it makes for very good heat output that radiates throughout the house nicely.

Very cool, I'd like to visit Australia one day, it's like a whole other world over there it seems. The winters in my region vary, sometimes mild, sometimes bitter, and precip is erratic. Last winter was rather cold compared to previous years, especially in Jan-Feb where the daytime temp averaged around -10°C and fell to around -12-13°C at night. Had a fair amount of snow too, even a seemingly more common freak early spring blizzard.

Yes, you remembered! Surgery was yesterday afternoon, was home around 8pm. Nerve block is wearing off and I'm starting to feel the pain, but I'm on a low dose of narcotics for the pain. Doc has me doing exercises at home 4 times a day with intermittent R.I.C.E. - getting about on crutches until the nerve block is metabolized, no weight on the bad leg. After that I'm clear to walk with only the brace, though I'm supposed to keep as much weight off of my bad knee as possible. when I walk my brace will be locked straight, when I sit down I can open it to 90°. I start my first post op PT session on Monday, then twice more that week and three times a week for probably the next four to six weeks, perhaps longer.

I've been mostly resting in bed, but get up to use the bathroom. I will admit that I started a fire in the stove last night, and just started one again a few minutes ago. I have an elaborate set-up of rolling stools to help me get down near the ground while keeping my leg propped up. After a few minutes I go lay down with it, elavate and ice. I have a cryo-cuff, like a smaller cooler and tube that connects to a bladder that wraps around the knee. No melting ice to deal with, I just keep a larger cooler full of I've bedside to refill as needed. My other leg has a battery powered device that inflates and deflates over a compression sock.

First day, but so far so good. It's not easy though, but I'm determined to get back to normal.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Good morning, mate!
> 
> I got you, yeah the houses around here weren't very thermally efficient either up until about 25-30 years ago. Our house is 26 years old and seems relatively well insulated. With our masonry chimney in the center of our home, it makes for very good heat output that radiates throughout the house nicely.
> 
> Very cool, I'd like to visit Australia one day, it's like a whole other world over there it seems. The winters in my region vary, sometimes mild, sometimes bitter, and precip is erratic. Last winter was rather cold compared to previous years, especially in Jan-Feb where the daytime temp averaged around -10°C and fell to around -12-13°C at night. Had a fair amount of snow too, even a seemingly more common freak early spring blizzard.
> 
> Yes, you remembered! Surgery was yesterday afternoon, was home around 8pm. Nerve block is wearing off and I'm starting to feel the pain, but I'm on a low dose of narcotics for the pain. Doc has me doing exercises at home 4 times a day with intermittent R.I.C.E. - getting about on crutches until the nerve block is metabolized, no weight on the bad leg. After that I'm clear to walk with only the brace, though I'm supposed to keep as much weight off of my bad knee as possible. when I walk my brace will be locked straight, when I sit down I can open it to 90°. I start my first post op PT session on Monday, then twice more that week and three times a week for probably the next four to six weeks, perhaps longer.
> 
> I've been mostly resting in bed, but get up to use the bathroom. I will admit that I started a fire in the stove last night, and just started one again a few minutes ago. I have an elaborate set-up of rolling stools to help me get down near the ground while keeping my leg propped up. After a few minutes I go lay down with it, elavate and ice. I have a cryo-cuff, like a smaller cooler and tube that connects to a bladder that wraps around the knee. No melting ice to deal with, I just keep a larger cooler full of I've bedside to refill as needed. My other leg has a battery powered device that inflates and deflates over a compression sock.
> 
> First day, but so far so good. It's not easy though, but I'm determined to get back to normal.


Glad to see you made it home. When I had my left knee done the surgeon kept giving me the narcs, I can see how people get hooked. I finally said I was good and didn't need them. I got the impressions that as long as I said keep them coming, she would have kept them coming.


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> Glad to see you made it home. When I had my left knee done the surgeon kept giving me the narcs, I can see how people get hooked. I finally said I was good and didn't need them. I got the impressions that as long as I said keep them coming, she would have kept them coming.



They have me on a pretty low dose (5mg), I don't feel dopey or high at all. If it gets bad, and it's really starting to hurt now, I'll take another. Doc says take 1-2 every 4-6 hours as needed. Got a bottle of 50, no refil as per my request. When are you going in for your right knee?


----------



## rarefish383

Started making some progress getting some of the big blocks split, then went and brought another load of green Oak home.


----------



## Multifaceted

Joe, I see an oddly long split that seems over 18" on the left of your first pic, ha ha...


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> They have me on a pretty low dose (5mg), I don't feel dopey or high at all. If it gets bad, and it's really starting to hurt now, I'll take another. Doc says take 1-2 every 4-6 hours as needed. Got a bottle of 50, no refil as per my request. When are you going in for your right knee?


December 4th. They gave me Oxycodone the last time. It might have felt like a 1 beer buzz, then I fell asleep. As far as pain management while working out, I found that with out it the pain started as soon as I started the workout. With it, I would get about 10 minutes into the workout before the pain started, but the level of pain was about the same. I guess I would get more range of motion for the first 10 minutes while using the meds.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Joe, I see an oddly long split that seems over 18" on the left of your first pic, ha ha...


It's an optical confusion. It's been pushed in so it's even with the others now.  Friends were supposed to come get those piles. If they were being stacked for me or a customer, they would never be that sloppy.


----------



## pdqdl

95custmz said:


> Anybody ever scrounge Bradford Pear? My dad had a wind storm over at his place that split a couple Pear trees right down the middle. The tree was mostly leaves and branches, not a lot of wood. The wood in my truck is from one tree. If it sucks as firewood, I’ll just burn it in my fire pit, out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's a fruit tree. Sell it somebody that barbecues a lot. Or...smoke something yourself with it!


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> December 4th. They gave me Oxycodone the last time. It might have felt like a 1 beer buzz, then I fell asleep. As far as pain management while working out, I found that with out it the pain started as soon as I started the workout. With it, I would get about 10 minutes into the workout before the pain started, but the level of pain was about the same. I guess I would get more range of motion for the first 10 minutes while using the meds.



That's what I'm on, honestly, I'd rather have a beer but my bipedal wife will not abide...

Yeah, I'm noticing with my at-home exercises, the pain goes from tolerable to extremely uncomfortable within a few minutes. PT is going to be a challenge, but that's the road ahead. When this bottle is done, it's done.



rarefish383 said:


> It's an optical confusion. It's been pushed in so it's even with the others now.  Friends were supposed to come get those piles. If they were being stacked for me or a customer, they would never be that sloppy.



Probably the meds got me cornfused... ha ha ha I've seen your stacks in person, they're indeed tidy and neat. Once I'm upright again and driving I'll have to pay you a visit after work.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Side note propane furnace 6yrs old 3 service calls parts under warranty still over $300 per visit. Uhh Ohh! That's new saw money literally out the window!


Why are you using a furnace?!


----------



## James Miller

Next patient from my buddies landscape business.


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> View attachment 681728
> Next patient from my buddies landscape business.



Is that yours to fix, or are you fixing it as a favor?


----------



## cantoo

Sorry fellas, the bus and trailer frame bridge aren't mine just pics off the web. When I used to snowmobile we used highway trailer frames for bridges all the time. I was a recycler (cheap basterd) before recycling was cool.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ain’t going to be any scrounging around here, their calling for rain for next 7 days.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> Why are you using a furnace?!


Small stove we let it go out overnight and furnace keeps my water from freezing in the cellar.









Still fantasize about plumbing the house for a boiler. Should be more affordable with pex. Last time I plumbed a house for a boiler it was about $1100 for copper and registers. Can't imagine running copper has gotten any cheaper.


----------



## crowbuster

95custmz said:


> Anybody ever scrounge Bradford Pear? My dad had a wind storm over at his place that split a couple Pear trees right down the middle. The tree was mostly leaves and branches, not a lot of wood. The wood in my truck is from one tree. If it sucks as firewood, I’ll just burn it in my fire pit, out back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what the bradfords are known for. I hate em and they are below pit wood to me. Now yours is twice the size I cut. Storm damage a few yrs ago, wouldn't have done it other than helpin family out. Since you did the work anyway, may as well burn it.


----------



## muddstopper

Multifaceted said:


> That's what I'm on, honestly, I'd rather have a beer but my bipedal wife will not abide...
> 
> Yeah, I'm noticing with my at-home exercises, the pain goes from tolerable to extremely uncomfortable within a few minutes. PT is going to be a challenge, but that's the road ahead. When this bottle is done, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the meds got me cornfused... ha ha ha I've seen your stacks in person, they're indeed tidy and neat. Once I'm upright again and driving I'll have to pay you a visit after work.


 One thing I found out the hard way, take the pain meds before you go to PT. They will hurt you when manipulating the knee. You will think they tore it off and beat it against the wall before putting it back on. Another thing I found out is dont try to over do it. I was convinced I would be out running foot races in just a few weeks if I worked at it. All the extra work done was keep everything inflamed. I was going three times a week for PT and working at the gym on the days inbetween. The folks at the PT told me to give it a rest as I was doing more harm than good. 5 months after the surgery I was back having a MUA, Manipulation under anesthesia, and another 6weeks of PT.


----------



## James Miller

Multifaceted said:


> Is that yours to fix, or are you fixing it as a favor?


just cleaning it up and sending it back. Weighs as much as my 355t with nowhere near the power.


----------



## cantoo

I snuck out of work early today to get some saw time. Had to change the front tire before I went but that didn't take long. I cut down 7 ash trees and dragged 2 to the landing. Stopped to take a picture and all of the sudden no hydraulic steering on the tractor. Jumped off quick to take a look and oil was pouring out under the rear axle. Shut the tractor down and crawled under to take a look. A darn branch had ripped the steel intake hose right out of the rear end and out of the hydraulic filter. Nothing I could do to contain the oil other than to shove a clean stick in it to slow it down. Dealer said 3 days to get a new one. I bent this one to a reasonable shape, dumped $180 worth of hydraulic oil in it and at least got it back home to wait for the new line. There is some good news though, there is an auction tomorrow so I still have something to keep me from the honey do list. Nice pic of how flexible ash is. And a maple that is going to be interesting.


----------



## Multifaceted

muddstopper said:


> One thing I found out the hard way, take the pain meds before you go to PT. They will hurt you when manipulating the knee. You will think they tore it off and beat it against the wall before putting it back on. Another thing I found out is dont try to over do it. I was convinced I would be out running foot races in just a few weeks if I worked at it. All the extra work done was keep everything inflamed. I was going three times a week for PT and working at the gym on the days inbetween. The folks at the PT told me to give it a rest as I was doing more harm than good. 5 months after the surgery I was back having a MUA, Manipulation under anesthesia, and another 6weeks of PT.



I only have so much and am hoping that it becomes a little more tolerable. I've always said I've got high tolerance for pain, but good lord! Still only day one so I'm not going to dwell too much on things, it can only get better from here. Well see how tomorrow goes.

Definitely not going to overdo it, I'm listening to my body. It's eager, but is in pain, so slow and steady.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> I only have so much and am hoping that it becomes a little more tolerable. I've always said I've got high tolerance for pain, but good lord! Still only day one so I'm not going to dwell too much on things, it can only get better from here. Well see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> Definitely not going to overdo it, I'm listening to my body. It's eager, but is in pain, so slow and steady.


good luck on the healing buddy. i know i would go stir crazy not being able to get out the door every morning.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> good luck on the healing buddy. i know i would go stir crazy not being able to get out the door every morning.


I just watch the reruns of Columbo


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Our dry day for the weekend?


----------



## Multifaceted

With all of the rain this year, I'm revising my long term plans for seasoning wood. On to of that, this summer I've managed to scrounge up the most wood I've ever had. Before my injury I had hoped to already begin splitting the logs and stacking them into future caches, but that is obviously delayed for a few months, perhaps longer. 

The thing is now I have a pretty sizable pile of logs varying in length, most are 16-20" and some as long as 4-5'. They are all just thrown in a pile maybe 20'x15' on the ground and about 8' tall at its peak. I've decided to cover the tops of my split stacks for the colder months and ended up throwing a big tarp over the pikeof logs to keep them from becoming too saturated, since the sun is lower in the sky and temps are low, so airflow won't do enough to dry it out after a rain or snowfall.

In the past, I've noticed that fully covered piles of logs can draw too much moisture and cause mold growth, though never during the colder months. 

What do you all suggest? Cover the log pile or leave it open for the winter? I'll likely not be able enough to start splitting stacking again until early spring, and I'll have to be very careful at that. Before the surgery I had rooted through the pile trying to overturn logs and noticed some are rather wet near the ground and perimeter, though they were oak species and had been cut for a while, perhaps near a year ago.


----------



## James Miller

Multifaceted said:


> With all of the rain this year, I'm revising my long term plans for seasoning wood. On to of that, this summer I've managed to scrounge up the most wood I've ever had. Before my injury I had hoped to already begin splitting the logs and stacking them into future caches, but that is obviously delayed for a few months, perhaps longer.
> 
> The thing is now I have a pretty sizable pile of logs varying in length, most are 16-20" and some as long as 4-5'. They are all just thrown in a pile maybe 20'x15' on the ground and about 8' tall at its peak. I've decided to cover the tops of my split stacks for the colder months and ended up throwing a big tarp over the pikeof logs to keep them from becoming too saturated, since the sun is lower in the sky and temps are low, so airflow won't do enough to dry it out after a rain or snowfall.
> 
> In the past, I've noticed that fully covered piles of logs can draw too much moisture and cause mold growth, though never during the colder months.
> 
> What do you all suggest? Cover the log pile or leave it open for the winter? I'll likely not be able enough to start splitting stacking again until early spring, and I'll have to be very careful at that. Before the surgery I had rooted through the pile trying to overturn logs and noticed some are rather wet near the ground and perimeter, though they were oak species and had been cut for a while, perhaps near a year ago.


Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?


----------



## JustJeff

In my experience, anything on the ground will draw up moisture from the ground, even if it’s on concrete (although much slower). Anything off the ground will be fine, I don’t tarp or cover anything that I’m not planning on burning within a couple months. If it’s logs and rounds, I’d just leave it till next year. I prefer to stack rounds and splits in skids and logs on cross ties or other logs but I wouldn’t rearrange an existing pile because of it.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?


was thinking the same thing James. maybe talk about it at the GTG?


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?



Not a bad idea, the majority is already cut up into logs that are ready to split. For some local guys they can likely take some of the wood as well. I'm pretty flush right now and the log pile I estimate to be between 4-5 cords worth, and I already have about 4 cords stacked and seasoning with 1.5 cord ready to burn in dry storage.



JustJeff said:


> In my experience, anything on the ground will draw up moisture from the ground, even if it’s on concrete (although much slower). Anything off the ground will be fine, I don’t tarp or cover anything that I’m not planning on burning within a couple months. If it’s logs and rounds, I’d just leave it till next year. I prefer to stack rounds and splits in skids and logs on cross ties or other logs but I wouldn’t rearrange an existing pile because of it.



I know what you mean, the original plan was to get it off the ground, split and stacked in pallets by now. I didn't really plan to have a huge pile of logs sitting around this winter, but this is what it had come to.



farmer steve said:


> was thinking the same thing James. maybe talk about it at the GTG?



I'm definitely planning going, do long as I'm able to drive, and I should be by then. Already upright and walking around today, though not very well, but much better than yesterday. I'll have no problem offering up some of the wood for those who put in the work, so long as you're local. I have a deep seated hatred of invasive insects like the EAB, so I'd prefer the wood to stay within a 25 mile radius. All of it was harvested right here in my borough.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Multifaceted said:


> With all of the rain this year, I'm revising my long term plans for seasoning wood. On to of that, this summer I've managed to scrounge up the most wood I've ever had. Before my injury I had hoped to already begin splitting the logs and stacking them into future caches, but that is obviously delayed for a few months, perhaps longer.
> 
> The thing is now I have a pretty sizable pile of logs varying in length, most are 16-20" and some as long as 4-5'. They are all just thrown in a pile maybe 20'x15' on the ground and about 8' tall at its peak. I've decided to cover the tops of my split stacks for the colder months and ended up throwing a big tarp over the pikeof logs to keep them from becoming too saturated, since the sun is lower in the sky and temps are low, so airflow won't do enough to dry it out after a rain or snowfall.
> 
> In the past, I've noticed that fully covered piles of logs can draw too much moisture and cause mold growth, though never during the colder months.
> 
> What do you all suggest? Cover the log pile or leave it open for the winter? I'll likely not be able enough to start splitting stacking again until early spring, and I'll have to be very careful at that. Before the surgery I had rooted through the pile trying to overturn logs and noticed some are rather wet near the ground and perimeter, though they were oak species and had been cut for a while, perhaps near a year ago.





James Miller said:


> Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?


I try to go into winter with 15 cords of split on pallets and usually have another 4-5 cords cut to length but not split sitting on pallets, I don’t cover the rounds. When I split them the next summer I don’t have any problems with bad wood.


----------



## ThackMan

GTG? Where and when if I may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?


I might be able to bring my 22 ton Huskee up, though, I'm running out of time.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Ask able bodied local members to come cut up your logs for you so it's done ?


I'm in.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> Not a bad idea, the majority is already cut up into logs that are ready to split. For some local guys they can likely take some of the wood as well. I'm pretty flush right now and the log pile I estimate to be between 4-5 cords worth, and I already have about 4 cords stacked and seasoning with 1.5 cord ready to burn in dry storage.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, the original plan was to get it off the ground, split and stacked in pallets by now. I didn't really plan to have a huge pile of logs sitting around this winter, but this is what it had come to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely planning going, do long as I'm able to drive, and I should be by then. Already upright and walking around today, though not very well, but much better than yesterday. I'll have no problem offering up some of the wood for those who put in the work, so long as you're local. I have a deep seated hatred of invasive insects like the EAB, so I'd prefer the wood to stay within a 25 mile radius. All of it was harvested right here in my borough.


We are having our living room floors redone about a week or so before the GTG. Wife told me the couch and recliner are to go to the burn pile. I may keep the recliner in the shop and drag it out for you to sit on and supervise and take pictures of the GTG.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Couldn't resist another wet load of smelly, dirty oak!


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I might be able to bring my 22 ton Huskee up, though, I'm running out of time.


I'm sure we could get enough splitters there to get it done pretty quick.


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> I try to go into winter with 15 cords of split on pallets and usually have another 4-5 cords cut to length but not split sitting on pallets, I don’t cover the rounds. When I split them the next summer I don’t have any problems with bad wood.



That's pretty far ahead thinking. My goal was and is 3 years ahead, but I'm currently more like 2 years ahead, and my current situation speaks volumes as to why it's important to stay ahead of seasoning wood! I've got another 2 cords of cherry that could be burned later in the season, plus another cord of oak, and 1/2 of hickory. If had split everything in my log pile I'd likely be up to 10 cords total, which I'd be happy with.



rarefish383 said:


> I might be able to bring my 22 ton Huskee up, though, I'm running out of time.



No worries, brother. Not the end of the world, with the holidays coming up things are going to get pretty hectic for us all.



Bobby Kirbos said:


> I'm in.





farmer steve said:


> We are having our living room floors redone about a week or so before the GTG. Wife told me the couch and recliner are to go to the burn pile. I may keep the recliner in the shop and drag it out for you to sit on and supervise and take pictures of the GTG.



Ha ha, okay we'll talk about it then. Thanks for the vote of confidence for me as "supervisor", I'll likely be yacking my trap off about my axe collection. We can talk more about it then, not really a big deal, I'll get to it eventually regardless.


----------



## LondonNeil

its the first 'double stove night' of the year here. its very satisfying...sat in a T shirt with stove to the front, another to the rear, burning scounged quince and a few lumps of 'that' ash complete with barbed wire. By morning there will be a frost, but in here will still be warm and no gas will be burnt. satisfying


----------



## Multifaceted

LondonNeil said:


> its the first 'double stove night' of the year here. its very satisfying...sat in a T shirt with stove to the front, another to the rear, burning scounged quince and a few lumps of 'that' ash complete with barbed wire. By morning there will be a frost, but in here will still be warm and no gas will be burnt. satisfying



Wow, you are rocking two woodstoves in your home? Cool!


----------



## JustJeff

Ickle stoves.


----------



## JustJeff

Between rain/snow mix I managed to pick away at the mountain of splits and stack another couple facecord along the fence. Got to run a saw for one brief shining moment as I brutalized the rose of sharon. Lol.


----------



## Multifaceted

Here's my gimp-stove tending setup.... Adjustable shop stool on casters, plus a moving dolly with an oak cutting board and pillow as a seat. This way I can comfortably lower myself to see into the stove, turn logs, or load. 







My wife had been helping me gather the firewood and some are still a bit too big, so she decided to do some splitting with her trusty 2lb Hudson Bay axe that I restored for her. She took a fair amount of chunkers and split then down to a more manageable size for her handle and to load into the firebox.










And yes, I accosted her for splitting with open toed shoes... she went and put on some proper shoes after this pic.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

50°F/10°C here 100% chance of precipitation. 

Shoulda tarped my dry pile... At least it's still rounds.


----------



## cantoo

I didn't end up going to the auction sale. She told me if I thought the rain was light enough that I could stand outside in the rain all day at a sale then I could work at home in the rain too. Then she suggested "we" clean out her garage. Yeah, that isn't going to happen. I ended up working in the rain most of the day ripping an old elevator apart and robbing pieces from it to build my new conveyor for my 36" splitter. It was a nasty day but I was smiling the whole time. I win I win. I even put brand new tires on it ( only 76 more tires to sell now, damn auction). I'm putting the tin and the lifting gear onto the skeleton elevator. She didn't make much progress on the garage, some of that steel has been under the bench for 20 years. Tomorrow I'm going to rummage thru that pile and get a few pieces of steel and just weld them here and there on the conveyor just to prove a point. That isn't my Harley, I ride a Honda once a year, it's the black one sitting behind that one.


----------



## svk

The rain just does not stop here. All last night through about 11 this morning. I got out to our family land to post the borders and finish pitching brush off the trail I cut last week. Got wet from everything in the woods being wet but got the job done. Raining for hours again tonight. This **** needs to stop.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wish I had a chainsaw mill. Gonna need the slabs to build an ark.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> The rain just does not stop here. All last night through about 11 this morning. I got out to our family land to post the borders and finish pitching brush off the trail I cut last week. Got wet from everything in the woods being wet but got the job done. Raining for hours again tonight. This **** needs to stop.


It has been rainin here for 3 days. Got the spruce in the garage before it got here. I should go steal my gf's yard roller.


----------



## LondonNeil

Multifaceted said:


> Wow, you are rocking two woodstoves in your home? Cool!


Yep, as Jeff said, 2 small stoves, 5kW nominal each, which is think is about 18-19 000 BTU each. Old and poorly insulated 2 storey home, about 1300 square feet I think. If I can keep up with feeding logs the stoves warm the whole house ok, one stove does ok down to about 7C outside then I'll light the second and coldest I had last winter was around -2 or -3 C outside and the gas boiler wasnt needed. I can't keep a fire overnight though so I appreciate timer controlled gas heating to wake to a warm house. Not needed this morning though. No frost in the end, bit of rain instead and low of 5C overnight so house still warm enough at 17-19C

My heating needs are quite different to many of you guys!


----------



## rarefish383

Unbelievable, the SUN is shining through the door so bright I had to turn my screen so I can see it!


----------



## farmer steve

ThackMan said:


> GTG? Where and when if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your pm @ThackMan.


----------



## Multifaceted

LondonNeil said:


> Yep, as Jeff said, 2 small stoves, 5kW nominal each, which is think is about 18-19 000 BTU each. Old and poorly insulated 2 storey home, about 1300 square feet I think. If I can keep up with feeding logs the stoves warm the whole house ok, one stove does ok down to about 7C outside then I'll light the second and coldest I had last winter was around -2 or -3 C outside and the gas boiler wasnt needed. I can't keep a fire overnight though so I appreciate timer controlled gas heating to wake to a warm house. Not needed this morning though. No frost in the end, bit of rain instead and low of 5C overnight so house still warm enough at 17-19C
> 
> My heating needs are quite different to many of you guys!



Everyone's needs are different, just like on this side of the pond, in my region (mid-Atlantic) winters are tolerable compared to those who live farther north in New England, then west from there near the Great Lakes winters are incredibly harsh and bitter, with lake effect snowfall; hardened northerners would probably compare a rough winter down here to an early spring for them. Then there's our temperate southerners who still experience a seasonal winter, though they're mild yet still cold enough to need heat. It's all relative.

The main thing is that we each are sourcing and processing our fuel needs to heat our homes. I have a pretty efficient electric heat pump, but I also have lots of trees and wood at my disposal, so why not get a little exercise and activity to accumulate fuel to heat my home? I'd estimate that taking into consideration how warm my wife likes to be, in order to heat with only electric we'd probably be spending 400-500 USD more conservatively each winter than by heating with wood. Plus, as we all know, there's something about having a fire going...


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> I didn't end up going to the auction sale. She told me if I thought the rain was light enough that I could stand outside in the rain all day at a sale then I could work at home in the rain too. Then she suggested "we" clean out her garage. Yeah, that isn't going to happen. I ended up working in the rain most of the day ripping an old elevator apart and robbing pieces from it to build my new conveyor for my 36" splitter. It was a nasty day but I was smiling the whole time. I win I win. I even put brand new tires on it ( only 76 more tires to sell now, damn auction). I'm putting the tin and the lifting gear onto the skeleton elevator. She didn't make much progress on the garage, some of that steel has been under the bench for 20 years. Tomorrow I'm going to rummage thru that pile and get a few pieces of steel and just weld them here and there on the conveyor just to prove a point. That isn't my Harley, I ride a Honda once a year, it's the black one sitting behind that one.
> View attachment 681891
> View attachment 681893
> View attachment 681895
> View attachment 681897


Your little friend isn’t quite sure about the slide.


----------



## abbott295

I see a Little Giant elevator.


----------



## James Miller

Took the t435 back to my buddy. He wanted to check the tune. 
Had to make a carb tool to defeat the limiters.


----------



## dancan

Well , for you guys that are laid up , here's a fella that I watched vids about when I was out of service .



There's fire and chimneys , coal and steam so I think it's a fit lol
There's several vids about him , he was a character to say the least .


----------



## Toy4xchris

No scrounging wood today. Did find one of the Houdini chicken and her 9 eggs in a little nest she made. Other than that enjoyed a morning at the Veteran horse ranch with the family.












Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Multifaceted said:


> Plus, as we all know, there's something about having a fire going...


Fire makes her pants melt off.


----------



## dancan

Overcast weekend here , 59* out there up here in the Great White North .
I went out yesterday to get the last load from that garage lot that I cut .





The excavator operator found a few small ones that we missed last weekend and hauled out the big ones , since I don't have a Donk or Nates son and I wanted to get the bigger ones milled I had to think about how to load .
One phone call and ,,,














Easy loading lol


----------



## 95custmz

Took down a widow maker with the F250 yesterday. Lots of Cherry, That was split in half from a wind storm last week at Dad’s.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I did shoot over to the pit and grabbed a small load of maple , birch and spruce that we cut about 4 years ago 











Split some before I got rained out , it burns fine so I'll save the fresh cut stuff for later lol


----------



## dancan

That sir is a million dollar picture !


----------



## Multifaceted

woodchip rookie said:


> Fire makes her pants melt off.



Among other things...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Safe way to take them down, that’s usually my first choice. You used a Ford , probably tried to cut it up with a creamsicle .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Late last spring we took down the elm that was standing dead here.



I have been clearing left over branches to get passed there from several windfalls. To get to this sometime soon. Seems to be the magic windfall spot there.









Wedged in pretty good there. Haven't quite figured out how it's coming out. Will be fun for sure. Was hoping to wait for some frost but I have the time now so may as well!








Not huge but the first 20' or so is one Heck of a chunk of oak.


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> Safe way to take them down, that’s usually my first choice. You used a Ford , probably tried to cut it up with a creamsicle .


A Ford with a 460 under it. Pulled it down, no problem. And yes, cut it up with a Stihl (well, the big chunks were cut up with the Poulan 306A with 20" bar). Fords and Creamsickles, they go together like two peas in a pod. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds good to me! My Dad used to have a Mercury Station Wagon with a 460 in it. He used it to tow his 25" boat all over the place. My brother and I replaced the stock carb with a 850 double pumper Holley. Woke it up a bit! It pulled well, but boy did it drink!


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Sounds good to me! My Dad used to have a Mercury Station Wagon with a 460 in it. He used it to tow his 25" boat all over the place. My brother and I replaced the stock carb with a 850 double pumper Holley. Woke it up a bit! It pulled well, but boy did it drink!


Yeah, they are very thirsty!


----------



## Cowboy254

I got going on my closest ever scrounge today. That's my driveway over there with the big pretentious gates. This big peppermint log had already been docked up into rounds and is about half dry. 



Most of it was clean, a few rounds had some minor termite action but nothing major. One hit splits for the big rounds with the Fiskars. 




I was confident I would be able to avoid the highway patrol on the drive home so I didn't bother tying it down. Took two loads over to the wood shed.


----------



## Toy4xchris

dancan said:


> That sir is a million dollar picture !



Thank you.
Thats my little Boogie, shes a handful and definitely daddies little princess ( Praying she never grows up)


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey Dancan! 'Chuffin' heck! Did ya like that! I almost posted a link to some Fred Dibnah youtube last week! I remember seeing the TV programmes....there are quite a few spread over some 30 odd years but a good few from the 70s when i was just a small boy and Fred as a steeple jack was in his hayday. by the mid 80s i guess virtually all the 'Dark satanic mills' had closed down or had their chimney's demolished. Fred was an interesting character. My mind boggles at the chimney climbing techniques,. YouTube has programmes that show how he laddered a chimney and erected his scaffold ring, all held by a few bits of kindling basically.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> a few rounds had some minor termite action but nothing major.


Do you just split off those sections, or store it separately from your 'good wood', then burn the termites?

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Do you just split off those sections, or store it separately from your 'good wood', then burn the termites?
> 
> Philbert



G'day Philbert,

I don't mind a few termites in there. I don't like lots of termites mainly because the more termites you have, the less wood to burn and the more dirt to dull your chain. If there's lots of termites I'll split out those bits just because it's not worth bending down to pick it up. 

I used to reject any wood that had termites in there because I was worried about a wider infestation but I have had two pest controllers separately assure me that it doesn't work that way. Termites need moisture and higher CO2 levels so with wood that is CSS off the ground dries out and the termites eat enough to sustain themselves for a bit but eventually perish. That happens faster if you completely destroy the nest by putting the axe through the middle. We also have other ants on our property that pick out the termites from the wood as well so I have several reasons not to worry about it.


----------



## MustangMike

By the way Cowboy, we have scarier critters than you right here in downstate NY. Little tiny ticks, no larger than a pin head, that carry about 6 different real bad diseases, at least one of which they have no treatment for, and it can be fatal! Talk about scary, you may never even see them! You may even still find them on you after you shower, and they can survive a washing machine cycle!

Bet ya got nothin to match that!


----------



## JustJeff

And there’s a new one who’s bite makes you allergic to red meat. May as well smoke your shotgun at that point!


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Hey Dancan! 'Chuffin' heck! Did ya like that! I almost posted a link to some Fred Dibnah youtube last week! I remember seeing the TV programmes....there are quite a few spread over some 30 odd years but a good few from the 70s when i was just a small boy and Fred as a steeple jack was in his hayday. by the mid 80s i guess virtually all the 'Dark satanic mills' had closed down or had their chimney's demolished. Fred was an interesting character. My mind boggles at the chimney climbing techniques,. YouTube has programmes that show how he laddered a chimney and erected his scaffold ring, all held by a few bits of kindling basically.



He had an awesome sendoff , as big a gathering as royalty lol

" 7 or 8 pints and then up the chimney he'd go"

Balls of steel I'd say !


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> And there’s a new one who’s bite makes you allergic to red meat. May as well smoke your shotgun at that point!


I could switch to shrimp, lobster, and crabs and be happy.
We call it suck starting your 12 guage around here


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Philbert,
> 
> I don't mind a few termites in there. I don't like lots of termites mainly because the more termites you have, the less wood to burn and the more dirt to dull your chain. If there's lots of termites I'll split out those bits just because it's not worth bending down to pick it up.
> 
> I used to reject any wood that had termites in there because I was worried about a wider infestation but I have had two pest controllers separately assure me that it doesn't work that way. Termites need moisture and higher CO2 levels so with wood that is CSS off the ground dries out and the termites eat enough to sustain themselves for a bit but eventually perish. That happens faster if you completely destroy the nest by putting the axe through the middle. We also have other ants on our property that pick out the termites from the wood as well so I have several reasons not to worry about it.



Around here (midwest USA), termites always nest underground. They build little tunnel to get to all the above ground wood. Any termites that happen to get lost when some wood is moved are just goners. They cannot start a new nest, and they don't live long away from the ground. 

Our termites also require moisture. Arid parts of the US don't seem to have any termites. Southern USA has some house dwelling termites that don't nest in the ground. I only know a little bit about them, but my impression is that they are hell to get rid of once they decide to eat your house.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone tried pouring molten alu into termite/ant hills/mounds/holes/nests? Some pretty amazing sculptures result.


----------



## James Miller

Looks like fun.


----------



## Lowhog

MustangMike said:


> By the way Cowboy, we have scarier critters than you right here in downstate NY. Little tiny ticks, no larger than a pin head, that carry about 6 different real bad diseases, at least one of which they have no treatment for, and it can be fatal! Talk about scary, you may never even see them! You may even still find them on you after you shower, and they can survive a washing machine cycle!
> 
> Bet ya got nothin to match that!


We did a camp Ripley bow hunt one year late October. It was in the low 20's when we hit the stands early morning. When we got back to camp for lunch my hunting partner had 5 or 6 of those deer ticks crawling on his legs. They are some tuff SOB's.


----------



## Lowhog

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone tried pouring molten alu into termite/ant hills/mounds/holes/nests? Some pretty amazing sculptures result.


Fire ant mounds in Florida I used ant bait. When that stopped working I used fire.


----------



## JustJeff

Hate fire ants!


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> I have had two pest controllers separately assure me that it doesn't work that way.


We don't have termites up north, where I live. But I have seen the damage down south.

I was cleaning up some debris down near New Orleans, and bent my knees to pick up a 6" X 12" X 12 foot long timber, and could not believe how it flew into the air! It felt like styrofoam! I though it was a stage prop or something. But I was assured that the termites had eaten it all, leaving just the cell structure. Very eye opening.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> We don't have termites up north, where I live. But I have seen the damage down south.
> 
> I was cleaning up some debris down near New Orleans, and bent my knees to pick up a 6" X 12" X 12 foot long timber, and could not believe how it flew into the air! It felt like styrofoam! I though it was a stage prop or something. But I was assured that the termites had eaten it all, leaving just the cell structure. Very eye opening.
> 
> Philbert


Those termites in that area are an invasive species, Formosa. The termites also close the opening to the ground nest and are able to survive being submerged in flood waters.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Those termites in that area are an invasive species, Formosa. The termites also close the opening to the ground nest and are able to survive being submerged in flood waters.


*!!!!!!*

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> *!!!!!!*
> 
> Philbert


http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/urban/termites/formosan_termite.htm


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got the ported Jred 70e out and made a couple cuts on that snagged up oak. Just seemed like the correct tool for the job.

Then neighbor stopped so he grabs the saw and made a 90% vertical cut at chest height while I backed the tractor up. Chained the now free end and pulled the log and snag down. He finished the cut and I pulled the log out to the splitter. He was on a roll and chunked it up as the sun went from dusk to dark.

Was nice to have a hand getting the snag down safely. Opened up a lot more cutting and splitting for sure!


----------



## Hinerman

Tree service a block over loaded some pin oak limbs on my trailer


----------



## MustangMike

My Nephew, MechanicMatt got a doe with the bow today. Hopefully he will have time to post soon.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Termites can cause havoc on chains. I got half way though a 18” log before my brand new semi chisel chain was cactus. When I looked at what was going on I found termites had dragged bits of quartz the size of a quarter of a grain of rice.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> My Nephew, MechanicMatt got a doe with the bow today. Hopefully he will have time to post soon.


He's been popping into the firearms part of the forum lately. Was gona ask what he's up to till I saw him over there.


----------



## Lowhog

MustangMike said:


> My Nephew, MechanicMatt got a doe with the bow today. Hopefully he will have time to post soon.


I passed on a young doe with a tiny fawn Sunday evening. 20 yds broadside. I purchased 1 tag this year.


----------



## nighthunter

Got my 462 wrapped up with help from a kind member in Greece, Thanks @AlfA01


----------



## AlfA01

nighthunter said:


> Got my 462 wrapped up with help from a kind member in Greece, Thanks @AlfA01 View attachment 682374
> View attachment 682375



Looks awesome. Glad to see it made there quickly. Enjoy it, friend!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I need some magnum stickers for my saws


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

This one would be good.


----------



## Cowboy254

Split up and moved some more wood the other day, just a face cord as time was getting short.


----------



## rarefish383

I was noodling some of the 39" Pin Oak from last week. The slabs were popping on the splitter, the blade would sink in about 1", and it would just pop apart. So I figured I'd try the new, old Plumb. After i got the block noodled I flipped it up flat and grabbed the Plumb and hit the stop watch. It took almost 4 minutes to the second to crank out that little pile. Wish it all split like that before the noodling. I wouldn't need the splitter.


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> Got my 462 wrapped up with help from a kind member in Greece, Thanks @AlfA01 View attachment 682374
> View attachment 682375


No wonder there’s hardly any trees left in your country!


----------



## JustJeff

Winter 2019/20 is stacked. 2020/21 is still in that pile.


----------



## Lowhog

rarefish383 said:


> I was noodling some of the 39" Pin Oak from last week. The slabs were popping on the splitter, the blade would sink in about 1", and it would just pop apart. So I figured I'd try the new, old Plumb. After i got the block noodled I flipped it up flat and grabbed the Plumb and hit the stop watch. It took almost 4 minutes to the second to crank out that little pile. Wish it all split like that before the noodling. I wouldn't need the splitter.


And that good looking axe is a ?


----------



## rwoods

rarefish383 said:


> I was noodling some of the 39" Pin Oak from last week. The slabs were popping on the splitter, the blade would sink in about 1", and it would just pop apart. So I figured I'd try the new, old *Plumb*. After i got the block noodled I flipped it up flat and grabbed the *Plumb *and hit the stop watch. It took almost 4 minutes to the second to crank out that little pile. Wish it all split like that before the noodling. I wouldn't need the splitter.



Ron


----------



## rwoods

I like Plumb tools. Just have two. An old claw hammer and a 5# raft axe. Ron


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff, I was past your place today and noticed that you need some time stacking. I went to Rockford to pick up a conveyor that I bought. Turns out that the conveyor was in Flesherton so a bit more of a drive. The conveyor was also 10' longer than I was expecting. She was a long slow ride home, trailer was 20' and conveyor was 37' long. No cops on the road today. It's the same conveyor as this and is used for shingles. It was real cheap but now I have to find a use for it.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> It's the same conveyor as this and is used for shingles. . . . now I have to find a use for it.


Instead of splitting rounds into firewood, get yourself a froe and split them into shingles. Then, use your new conveyor.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> JustJeff, I was past your place today and noticed that you need some time stacking. I went to Rockford to pick up a conveyor that I bought. Turns out that the conveyor was in Flesherton so a bit more of a drive. The conveyor was also 10' longer than I was expecting. She was a long slow ride home, trailer was 20' and conveyor was 37' long. No cops on the road today. It's the same conveyor as this and is used for shingles. It was real cheap but now I have to find a use for it. View attachment 682439
> 
> View attachment 682439


A 15-20 foot conveyor would be sweet for what I do. I did stack some tonight but need a couple more nice days and some more skids. Glad you made it home unscathed.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. .


32" bar and skip tooth chain.

If you are going to have a '_just-when-it's-needed-bar_', it might as well be the bigger one. Cost difference will be negligible.

Does not have to be a lightweight or an ultra fancy bar due to it's limited use. Skip tooth for chip clearance in the bigger wood and to reduce the load on the saw if you bury the bar.

Nate fixed me up with a nice one at a very reasonable cost for mine.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

I took another load of one neighbour's wood up to my other neighbour last night. The tree guys had cut this peppermint 3/4s of the way into rounds. Not sure why they stopped there. 




Anyway, at least it wasn't much work for Limby to finish the job.




Peppermint is great splitting wood. One or two motivated Fiskars hits at most.




Wasn't much work to bigly split and load then drive up my neighbour's driveway to unload. 




Nice sunset too.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Looks like SoCal


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Instead of splitting rounds into firewood, get yourself a froe and split them into shingles. Then, use your new conveyor.
> 
> Philbert


I was at an auction a few weeks ago, a young lady saw me looking over the axes. I was showing my cousin makers marks. She walked over and said ,"excuse me, you look like you know splitting tools?". I said, "I like all things sharp". She laughed and asked if I knew where she could find a froe? I asked if she was splitting shingles, and she said "yes".


----------



## rarefish383

Lowhog said:


> And that good looking axe is a ?


Yep, like Ron said , it is a Plumb. I have several Plumb axes, including the pretty one that Multifaceted hung for me. It's on a hand shaved octagonal haft. The one in the picture is the perfect weight for splitting straight grained wood. It has a thin handle that gives quite a bit of whip to it, very good axe speed. Unfortunately, it has a small crack in the eye. I might try having it welded.






Here's the cruiser that Multifaceted hung for me. It'sthe 3rd from the left.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.



Not sure what your oiler is rated for, but I don't like more than 28" on a regular basis, but always kept a 36" B+C around for my 460s for when I ran into large Oak, etc (some of them exceeded the 36"). I would go with 36 if your saw will handle it, but would only put it on when you need it. Also, long bars are great for stumping.

I like full comp, but my saws are ported. Semi skip also cuts very well. If you saw is stock, full skip may make more sense. Also, I pay the extra for the light bars, IMO they are worth it. Much easier to line up your cut when felling, etc. Long bars can be tough to control in those situations.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.


It will do fine running a 32 with full comp chain but will slow in root flares and very dry dead wood when buried, and may also not oil well(at least to me) in very dry wood when buried with a 32. It will pull a 36 full comp no problem if you are not heavy handed with it but will not oil it well. If you get a 36 you can mod the oiler and then it will keep up no problem.
It will pull a 28 and oil it just fine, nice bar to have on one, then a 24 on another and a 20 on one as well .
I had a 28 on one of mine a while ago and at low rpms I couldn't keep the chain spinning it would just grab hard and stall(big dawgs working at shoulder height and a chain with the rakers a little low), so I spin it up and worked my way through what I needed to do, later that day I realized I had an 8 pin sprocket on ). It did fine bucking, I was just having a hard time getting the top cut on a hard leaner started . This was a stock saw running an 8 pin and a 28" full comp B&C.


Philbert said:


> 32" bar and skip tooth chain.
> 
> If you are going to have a '_just-when-it's-needed-bar_', it might as well be the bigger one. Cost difference will be negligible.
> 
> Does not have to be a lightweight or an ultra fancy bar due to it's limited use. Skip tooth for chip clearance in the bigger wood and to reduce the load on the saw if you bury the bar.
> 
> Nate fixed me up with a nice one at a very reasonable cost for mine.
> 
> Philbert


Pretty sure the 7910 wouldn't have a hard time pulling a 36 with skip as that's like and 18 with a little extra weight.

You have a 32 with skip on a 7910, what bar do you run on it normally, or is that your normal bar for it.


MustangMike said:


> Not sure what your oiler is rated for, but I don't like more than 28" on a regular basis, but always kept a 36" B+C around for my 460s for when I ran into large Oak, etc (some of them exceeded the 36"). I would go with 36 if your saw will handle it, but would only put it on when you need it. Also, long bars are great for stumping.
> 
> I like full comp, but my saws are ported. Semi skip also cuts very well. If you saw is stock, full skip may make more sense. Also, I pay the extra for the light bars, IMO they are worth it. Much easier to line up your cut when felling, etc. Long bars can be tough to control in those situations.


The oilers do fine on the 7910, better than most 460/461's I've had, I did have one that was modded, it would have oil dripping off the bar with a 24 on it set in the middle cutting green wood .
Here's a link to the mod I have saved on my computer, I've got other info that may not be in this thread if you don't already have it and would like it(I see you were already in that thread, probably before me ).
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/044-046-oiler-modified-illustrated.275634/
I wouldn't mind a light 36" , probably go with a Stihl 3003 mount and then run an adapter so I could switch it back and forth between all the brands. The 36's I have are heavy for sure, but they get the job done well.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> And there’s a new one who’s bite makes you allergic to red meat. May as well smoke your shotgun at that point!


That would be a bummer .


JustJeff said:


> Hate fire ants!


A friends daughter almost died earlier this month down in Texas from them, she's fine now thank God.


JustJeff said:


> View attachment 682406
> Winter 2019/20 is stacked. 2020/21 is still in that pile.


Pile looks great, soon we will be able to see your fence-line from google earth too .
Last night when I scrolled to this post I saw a little flicker of light in the picture, almost as if there was lightening in the picture, then I heard thunder . Ends up it was a reflection on my computer screen, it was pretty cool .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I run a 20” TsuMura on one and a 24” TsuMura on the other. Probably get a 32” TsuMura with skip for the backup big bar. I’ll just have to remember to turn the Oiler up with the big bar. This will be a bucking bar so I can stay with standard bar. Saw is stock except gutted muffler and retuned. Thanks guys.


----------



## pdqdl

Jeffkrib said:


> Termites can cause havoc on chains. I got half way though a 18” log before my brand new semi chisel chain was cactus. When I looked at what was going on I found termites had dragged bits of quartz the size of a quarter of a grain of rice.



They build tunnels with whatever dirt you happen to have. Sandy, perhaps?


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> I was noodling some of the 39" Pin Oak from last week. The slabs were popping on the splitter, the blade would sink in about 1", and it would just pop apart. So I figured I'd try the new, old Plumb. After i got the block noodled I flipped it up flat and grabbed the Plumb and hit the stop watch. It took almost 4 minutes to the second to crank out that little pile. Wish it all split like that before the noodling. I wouldn't need the splitter.




What do you do with all the noodles?


----------



## pdqdl

cantoo said:


> JustJeff, I was past your place today and noticed that you need some time stacking. I went to Rockford to pick up a conveyor that I bought. Turns out that the conveyor was in Flesherton so a bit more of a drive. The conveyor was also 10' longer than I was expecting. She was a long slow ride home, trailer was 20' and conveyor was 37' long. No cops on the road today. It's the same conveyor as this and is used for shingles. It was real cheap but now I have to find a use for it. View attachment 682439
> 
> View attachment 682439



Become a roofing delivery guy. Hire out to the roofing supply guys for runs they don't want to make.

Split wood, and make some REALLY tall piles of firewood.


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.





Philbert said:


> 32" bar and skip tooth chain.
> 
> If you are going to have a '_just-when-it's-needed-bar_', it might as well be the bigger one. Cost difference will be negligible.
> 
> Does not have to be a lightweight or an ultra fancy bar due to it's limited use. Skip tooth for chip clearance in the bigger wood and to reduce the load on the saw if you bury the bar.
> 
> Nate fixed me up with a nice one at a very reasonable cost for mine.
> 
> Philbert



Yep. What he said, but maybe even more: I'd bump that up to a 36" bar, if you think your saw can carry it. I've seen lots of times when I really wish I had another 4", but I haven't ever regretted it for that "once in a while" bar. With a full 36", you can be pretty sure that nothing will beat you. Make sure you go to .063 gauge, if you aren't already there.

I had a really large oak we took out this summer. Even the 36" bar wasn't hardly enough; I had to work very carefully to get it cut in half, going all the way around the trunk. _Like I said, it was rather large_. We had to make 3' long wafers just to make the sections light enough for my bobcat to pick up.​
You wood scavengers would have had a real party with that tree. It took us about 5 days to cut it up and haul it away, with cleanup afterwards.​


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> Not sure what your oiler is rated for, but I don't like more than 28" on a regular basis, but always kept a 36" B+C around for my 460s for when I ran into large Oak, etc (some of them exceeded the 36"). I would go with 36 if your saw will handle it, but would only put it on when you need it. Also, long bars are great for stumping.
> 
> I like full comp, but my saws are ported. Semi skip also cuts very well. If you saw is stock, full skip may make more sense. Also, I pay the extra for the light bars, IMO they are worth it. Much easier to line up your cut when felling, etc. Long bars can be tough to control in those situations.



On a long bar, I find that full comp chain becomes very difficult in awkward positions to keep the necessary pressure against the cut to keep it working efficiently, especially out at the tip. Semi- or full-skip has fewer cutters, so each tooth bites a little bit harder. Sure, shifting the saw and changing the angle of the cut frequently during the cut reduces the length of chain in contact with the wood at any given time, but that becomes a pain in the butt, too.

A little 7900 probably isn't enough horse for full comp and lots of pressure anyway. I can easily stall out my 3120, using .404 full comp on a 36" bar, so I know that the 7900 would benefit from the lighter load. Speaking of the 3120: You ought to see the noodles that thing spits out! You need to keep the noodles a little bit short, otherwise it will fill up the cover and then start dragging them out the top and piling them against the log.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.


I ran my 7910 with a 32 and full comp barried at the chambersburg gtg. Didn't seem like it was even trying. If I bought my own it would be skip chain to make filing easier.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.


36" and mod the oiler.


----------



## James Miller

pdqdl said:


> What do you do with all the noodles?


Put them in a couple 5 gallon buckets for starting the wood stove.



pdqdl said:


> On a long bar, I find that full comp chain becomes very difficult in awkward positions to keep the necessary pressure against the cut to keep it working efficiently, especially out at the tip. Semi- or full-skip has fewer cutters, so each tooth bites a little bit harder. Sure, shifting the saw and changing the angle of the cut frequently during the cut reduces the length of chain in contact with the wood at any given time, but that becomes a pain in the butt, too.
> 
> A little 7900 probably isn't enough horse for full comp and lots of pressure anyway. I can easily stall out my 3120, using .404 full comp on a 36" bar, so I know that the 7900 would benefit from the lighter load. Speaking of the 3120: You ought to see the noodles that thing spits out! You need to keep the noodles a little bit short, otherwise it will fill up the cover and then start dragging them out the top and piling them against the log.


The 590s will push noodles out the if they won't go out the bottom. Haven't been able to clog that saw.


----------



## rarefish383

Brought in two loads of dead Oak today. First load was a couple 10-12" trees. The second was a little over 20" and I had to skid it out of the woods first. Hope I get the pics in order, but if I don't you can figure it out. Threw the tree in the only open spot in the woods. Hung two snatch blocks in trees to skid out to driveway. The first block had to pull the log to the left about 20' to clear the stump and another tree. Took the rope out of that block and pulled the log back about 50' to the right. That lined it up with the drive. Continued to pull the rope up till most of the log was off the ground. Put a couple big cinder blocks under the log and lowered it back down. Bucked up the log and loaded it. Then tied the rope on the top of the downed tree and snaked it out, ready to get next trip.


----------



## rarefish383

I forgot to take a pic of the load in the woods. That's my driveway at home. The battery on the dump was getting low so I decided to charge it before trying to dump.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> What do you do with all the noodles?


My next door neighbor is an organic vegetarian. He covered half of his front yard with wood chips and planted a big garden, fruit trees, mushroom beds. I give him all my noodles. I only start my stove once in the fall, and I cheat and use a propane torch. If by chance it goes out, use the torch again.


----------



## Buckshot00

Small scrounge today. Sycamore-I know it's not very high on the list but it was blown down and free.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My scrounge today went south, bad. Went to the neighbor’s horse farm to drag out some dead trees behind her barn so I could drag them to the burn pile. Then I would have access to get the big maple that went down. In 4wd and pulled into the edge of the field so I could back up to begin the dragging process. Got into the field about 30’ and felt the front of the truck slide and before I could do anything the truck STOPPED. Hit the gas and nothing but a brown stream shooting in the air. Stuck, understatement, opened the door and water was running over the running board. Slip my way to “dry” land, no rubber boots on, and head to the farm house. Her husband was coming out the door, “ Didn’t Lannie tell you there was a spring there? That’s why it ain’t mowed.” Great. He gets the tractor and tries pulling me out, he’s digging holes. He pulls up to the gravel drive at the barn and all my straps just reach. Finally get out and 30 minutes power washing a half ton of mud from the truck and all is well. Guess I’ll go back when we get a good freeze.


----------



## cantoo

I just bought the conveyor, it's not mounted to a truck. I do have a few leads on guys who want it for roofing but I was thinking it would make a great kid launcher for a swimming pond. You can speed up the conveyor pretty good and launch up pretty high too and it has a 1000 lb capacity at the tip. Need some volunteers 1st.


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> Put them in a couple 5 gallon buckets for starting the wood stove.
> 
> The 590s will push noodles out the if they won't go out the bottom. Haven't been able to clog that saw.



You can't stop the Husqvarna 3120 with noodles in the cover, but you can certainly plug it up if you are close to the ground. I am running .404 chain, which cuts deeper than .375, and it is running full comp chain, too. It will build a pile of strings about a foot deep in about 1 minute when noodling. When you are getting somewhat close to the ground you must keep stopping to shovel the noodles out of the way. 

When I was a boy scout about 45 years ago, I won a "flint & steel" fire starting contest at a jamboree using "Excelsior" wood fibers & 0000 steel wool. The goal was to burn through a string suspended at 18" above the ground. I burned through in about 30-45 seconds! Apparently my technique was so fast no one else believed that it was possible, so I had to do it again after they inspected my starting materials. I think the next closest time was around 5 minutes. Nope! Those starting materials weren't in the boy scout handbook, but they were perfectly legitimate tinder.

So yes, noodles work fine as a fire starter, but only if they are fluffy & dry. Pine noodles would really go fast.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My plan for the day went south too. Nothing really bad just that Honda g200 on the splitter giving fits. I had to walk away. Dragged n cut some smaller stuff with 011 again. Hated dragging it in the dirt but want to be able to get at some smaller stuff farther in.

Tomorrow the Honda... If it doesn't run I have an old like new Kawasaki on deck!


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> Brought in two loads of dead Oak today. First load was a couple 10-12" trees. The second was a little over 20" and I had to skid it out of the woods first. Hope I get the pics in order, but if I don't you can figure it out. Threw the tree in the only open spot in the woods. Hung two snatch blocks in trees to skid out to driveway. The first block had to pull the log to the left about 20' to clear the stump and another tree. Took the rope out of that block and pulled the log back about 50' to the right. That lined it up with the drive. Continued to pull the rope up till most of the log was off the ground. Put a couple big cinder blocks under the log and lowered it back down. Bucked up the log and loaded it. Then tied the rope on the top of the downed tree and snaked it out, ready to get next trip.



You might want to consider getting one of these:




That rope will last a lot longer if you put it on a *pulley* instead of a shackle. That looks like the rope is too expensive to tear up just pulling a log out of the woods. Not only for reducing friction, you can double your force for those really big logs.

I have several; one even has a permanently attached chain for anchoring to trees. They were real cheap, too, but that vendor doesn't have them any more. (_Northern Tool_)


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, like Ron said , it is a Plumb. I have several Plumb axes, including the pretty one that Multifaceted hung for me. It's on a hand shaved octagonal haft. The one in the picture is the perfect weight for splitting straight grained wood. It has a thin handle that gives quite a bit of whip to it, very good axe speed. Unfortunately, it has a small crack in the eye. I might try having it welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the cruiser that Multifaceted hung for me. It'sthe 3rd from the left.


Grind it out and weld with 11018 electrodes. Use a slight preheat (200f) and allow to cool slowly such as laying it between a couple pieces of insulation.


----------



## Ryan A

Great night trick or treating with the little ones. Now making good use of the scrounged uglies


----------



## rwoods

Dahmer said:


> We’ll stay in safe waters with this question. A couple times a year I get really big trees given to me so I want to get a bigger bar for one of my 7900. The bar won’t be used all the time, just on the big donations, usually 3’- 4’ dia oak, occasional maple. Should I get a 28” or 32” bar and what chain. Probably going to Nate’s shop to bounce it off him and make my purchase there but would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.



I guess I might be the odd man out here, but if you are just bucking 3 to 4 foot wood I would go with the 28” or shorter with a 7900. Though my 82cc saws easily handle a 33” bar running 3/8” full comp chain, I believe I can buck faster with a 25” bar. Especially in the 3 foot range and in situations where the working space is cramped. A steady diet of 4 foot plus is easier handled with a bigger old saw that you basically just sit down and keep the trigger pulled after your first cut. Even there I usually limit myself to a 33” bar though I have 36”, 42” and 50+” bars. A 28” bar will cut 4 foot just as fast as a 32” bar. And will handle better. And likely be less tiring. If you are cutting over 4 1/2 foot wood then go for the 32”. If you were falling 3 to 4 foot trees, I would say to go with the longest bar your 7900 can pull with authority.

Not sure there is much performance difference between skip and full comp chains unless you are running .404 or an 8 pin assuming the performance of a 7900 is not significantly greater than my 82cc saws.

Take my opinions for what they are worth - maybe not much, but I dare say compared to the typical weekend firewooder I cut a lot of wood of this size.

Ron


----------



## dancan

The only thing that I scrounged this week so far is a pair of Bekinas https://www.bekina-boots.com/en/boots/industry/thermolite
Brand new for 45 Canadian frog skins .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The only thing that I scrounged this week so far is a pair of Bekinas https://www.bekina-boots.com/en/boots/industry/thermolite
> Brand new for 45 Canadian frog skins .


That seems cheap based on the claims, they are around 85-90 online here.
Have you used them before.
I am watching for a good pair of similar boots myself.
Does that pair have the steel toes or the composite.


----------



## KiwiBro

rwoods said:


> I guess I might be the odd man out here, but if you are just bucking 3 to 4 foot wood I would go with the 28” or shorter with a 7900. Though my 82cc saws easily handle a 33” bar running 3/8” full comp chain, I believe I can buck faster with a 25” bar. Especially in the 3 foot range and in situations where the working space is cramped. A steady diet of 4 foot plus is easier handled with a bigger old saw that you basically just sit down and keep the trigger pulled after your first cut. Even there I usually limit myself to a 33” bar though I have 36”, 42” and 50+” bars. A 28” bar will cut 4 foot just as fast as a 32” bar. And will handle better. And likely be less tiring. If you are cutting over 4 1/2 foot wood then go for the 32”. If you were falling 3 to 4 foot trees, I would say to go with the longest bar your 7900 can pull with authority.
> 
> Not sure there is much performance difference between skip and full comp chains unless you are running .404 or an 8 pin assuming the performance of a 7900 is not significantly greater than my 82cc saws.
> 
> Take my opinions for what they are worth - maybe not much, but I dare say compared to the typical weekend firewooder I cut a lot of wood of this size.
> 
> Ron


Bucking 4' means climbing on it to get a smaller bar to eat enough of the far side to make it through from the one side of the log. Otherwise have to swap sides to finish the cut. I find that gets old pretty quickly. Maybe because I'm vertically challenged and my lil legs don't like climbing up on 4' logs much. 36" isn't difficult or that tiresome to handle when bucking. Felling, sure, but bucking, not in my experience. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree. For giggles, I've run a 42" on the 7900 bucking pine. But had to take it easy because it was full comp chain and stock oiler!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Bucking 4' means climbing on it to get a smaller bar to eat enough of the far side to make it through from the one side of the log. Otherwise have to swap sides to finish the cut. I find that gets old pretty quickly. Maybe because I'm vertically challenged and my lil legs don't like climbing up on 4' logs much. 36" isn't difficult or that tiresome to handle when bucking. Felling, sure, but bucking, not in my experience. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree. For giggles, I've run a 42" on the 7900 bucking pine. But had to take it easy because it was full comp chain and stock oiler!


I’ve got that short leg syndrome too, plus needing a hip and a knee replaced I don’t want to be doing any mor climbing than needed. Probably when I go see Nate I’ll get a 32” TsuMura and a full comp chain, if I have to I’ll go to semi skip. Those 7900 are pretty gutsy saws. Thanks.


----------



## rwoods

KiwiBro said:


> Bucking 4' means climbing on it to get a smaller bar to eat enough of the far side to make it through from the one side of the log. Otherwise have to swap sides to finish the cut. I find that gets old pretty quickly. Maybe because I'm vertically challenged and my lil legs don't like climbing up on 4' logs much. 36" isn't difficult or that tiresome to handle when bucking. Felling, sure, but bucking, not in my experience. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree. For giggles, I've run a 42" on the 7900 bucking pine. But had to take it easy because it was full comp chain and stock oiler!



Good point. No argument from me that if a log is too big for you to reach over then you need a bar long enough to make up the difference. I don’t know how tall Dahmer is nor how long his arms are. Four and a half feet is about the height when I start to encounter the issue you raise. No matter how tall you are a true 28” is about maxed out at that size with dawgs. Some 28” bars are actually closer to 27” even before you consider the dawgs.

Ron


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rwoods said:


> Good point. No argument from me that if a log is too big for you to reach over then you need a bar long enough to make up the difference. I don’t know how tall Dahmer is nor how long his arms are. Four and a half feet is about the height when I start to encounter the issue you raise. No matter how tall you are a true 28” is about maxed out at that size with dawgs. Some 28” bars are actually closer to 27” even before you consider the dawgs.
> 
> Ron


Good point on the dawgs, especially the Makita dawgs, they’re on steroids. You definitely lose bar length with those eagle talons sticking out the front.


----------



## James Miller

@Dahmer if the biggest bar you've used is a 24 a 32 looks huge. That's my 7910 in chambersburg with the 32 looks small in the picture


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Dang, looks like I’ll have another short “bar”. I’m getting a complex.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You running full comp? Your Dolly is ported ain’t it?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> You running full comp? Your Dolly is ported ain’t it?


Stone stock doesnt even have a muff mod.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer I run a stock 20” and 28” ES light on my 7900. Make no mistake it has ample grunt to cut full depth with a 28.
If I need a bigger bar down the track I’ll buy a 36” ES light with skip tooth. Having three bars in 8” increments would be pretty handy.
I had read people on here saying they prefer skip chain on long bars even with a big powerful saw as skip chains don’t fill up with chips as much. A full comp chain is more likely to cause a top bind shooting the saw into your leg.
I’m sure some of the pros on here may disagree with that, it’s just something I had read.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I’ve got that short leg syndrome too, plus needing a hip and a knee replaced I don’t want to be doing any mor climbing than needed. Probably when I go see Nate I’ll get a 32” TsuMura and a full comp chain, if I have to I’ll go to semi skip. Those 7900 are pretty gutsy saws. Thanks.


Let me know what the price is when you talk to him. I looked at a 28 for mine but cant figure out how to get back to his site.


----------



## Little Al

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I have no Idea of the way the 'US Wood Scroungers" work but where I am First Div scroungers unless they know of you & how you react to info are VERY loath to tell you anything the reason the more folk in the know the less amount/quality is available to them& whilst most are what I would class as genuine ie obtaining wood for their own use others abuse the system by locating free wood clearing & selling,while I don't blame them in one way it would be nice to share it out but in modern times the ME ME syndrome rises to the surface I must add this doesn't affect me as part of my saw servicing wages are a supply of wood for my own home heating use I guess in our area the acquiring of free/cheap wood is FIY = find it yourself not much help I'm afraid.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> That seems cheap based on the claims, they are around 85-90 online here.
> Have you used them before.
> I am watching for a good pair of similar boots myself.
> Does that pair have the steel toes or the composite.



They are a steel toe .
I have the same pair that I bought 5 years ago and still going strong plus a pair of the Steplite X that I wear in spring/summer/fall .
Polly the most comfortable boots I own , flexible and I don't have any issues with the weight .
Traction with the Thermolite is excellent in the winter , the soles remain flexible but wear very well .
They have a wide foot pattern so no pinching for me .
If you get a set Bekinas or even the Dunlops (I also own a pair of them) make sure you try them with the socks you wear in the winter . You need them to have airspace around your feet for them to work well , if they give you a nice compfy snug fit with a thin summer sport sock they will be tight around your foot with a winter or wool sock which will restrict blood flow .
If I could have found a stocking dealer that had the Agriltes in stock I would have a set for the summer .
For me they are an awesome boot for bushwhacking or scrounging in the winter with excellent traction , comfort and warmth . 
ymmv


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Dang, looks like I’ll have another short “bar”. I’m getting a complex.



 . You too, huh? My 661 has the stock 25in bar. I haven't come across a tree that I haven't been able to get through cutting from both sides. But I do cut some big wood that others have left because it's all too hard for their homeowner saws. Limby only just made it through this one last year from both sides.




I'm wrestling with the long bar concept. If I get, say, a 32 inch bar, in most cases I'll still be cutting from both sides with stuff like this and it will be slower with the longer bar. So to get the big stuff like this in one cut, I'd have to go really big. Currently, I'm thinking that I might actually stay with what I have got. I can cut mebbe 28-29in logs or better with the 25in bar by getting over the top and these really big ones are occasional - and I'm not often under time pressure. Do I really need to fartarse around with longer bars when I'm just a humble scrounger?


----------



## JustJeff

It would be cool to walk up to a 3’ log and just slice it up from one side. Since I’ve been scrounging, I’ve cut 3’ wood once, 28-30 a couple times and the rest has been under that. My big saw (big for me) wears a 20” bar and the small factory dog which works for me. I can cut 25” fairly easily by overbucking from one side. If I come across a deal on a longer bar I might spring for it for the just in case scenario but until then, the 20 will do and I can cut from both sides if I get into the big wood. Besides I was supposed to take a year off and go fishing but instead I have 3 winters worth cut and split. Dang it, overscrounged again!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Look Jeff it’s not so bad the likes of you Dancan and Cowboy who have wood piles you can see from space make me look tame. I’m two years ahead and only burn 2 cord per year and my neighbors think I have issues. All I have to do is point my neighbors to this thread to see I’m not too bad......... only problem is once they see I’m on a wood scrounging forum they’ll know for sure I have issues


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Do I really need to fartarse around with longer bars when I'm just a humble scrounger?


Depends on what you get into. 32 on the 395 only had a couple inches of overlap on this 60" oak.


----------



## muddstopper

I find having to long a bar to create more problems than it solves. A 4ft dia log is only 4ft at the middle measurement. With a 4ft bar, you can only cut straight down, no leaning the saw over center and cutting aimed straight down on the opposite side from where you are standing. A 24in bar, you can start your cut at the top and then lean it over as far as you can reach without fearing the tip of the bar hitting the ground. Doing this allows you to effectively cut the opposite side of your large round and then just cut straight down on the side closest to you. By the time you have cut as far as you can reach on the opposite side of the log, you no loner need to be able to reach all the way thru the log, just to the point that you have already cut, which would be about half way thru your 4 ft log. No cutting with the tip of the bar digging into the round. I seldom cut 4ft rounds and my biggest bar is only 24in long, but I have cut a few and I dont remember ever having to walk around the log to cut from the other side to complete the cut. I do find the long bar more of a hindrance when cutting 36in rounds instead of using my 20in bars, unless the rounds are off the ground. Now when it comes to falling a large tree, then the longer the better, especially if your trying to control the falling direction.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Let me know what the price is when you talk to him. I looked at a 28 for mine but cant figure out how to get back to his site.



https://www.performanceoutdoorequipment.com/ But may be best to contact him directly.



Little Al said:


> I have no Idea of the way the 'US Wood Scroungers" work but where I am First Div scroungers unless they know of you & how you react to info are VERY loath to tell you anything . . .



There are folks like that here too. The guys here on this thread mostly realize that there is more than they could use, and are not competing directly. I am sure that some have their personal 'honey hole' that they are not sharing with local guys who may clean them out!



muddstopper said:


> I find having to long a bar to create more problems than it solves.


Long ago I got past the '_one saw = one bar_' thing. Now I like to think of my saws like socket sets, where you choose the right combinations for the task at hand:
drive ratchet + extension + socket = powerhead + guide bar + chain. lots of combinations!

Philbert


----------



## Cody

rwoods said:


> I guess I might be the odd man out here, but if you are just bucking 3 to 4 foot wood I would go with the 28” or shorter with a 7900. Though my 82cc saws easily handle a 33” bar running 3/8” full comp chain, I believe I can buck faster with a 25” bar. Especially in the 3 foot range and in situations where the working space is cramped. A steady diet of 4 foot plus is easier handled with a bigger old saw that you basically just sit down and keep the trigger pulled after your first cut. Even there I usually limit myself to a 33” bar though I have 36”, 42” and 50+” bars. A 28” bar will cut 4 foot just as fast as a 32” bar. And will handle better. And likely be less tiring. If you are cutting over 4 1/2 foot wood then go for the 32”. If you were falling 3 to 4 foot trees, I would say to go with the longest bar your 7900 can pull with authority.
> 
> Not sure there is much performance difference between skip and full comp chains unless you are running .404 or an 8 pin assuming the performance of a 7900 is not significantly greater than my 82cc saws.
> 
> Take my opinions for what they are worth - maybe not much, but I dare say compared to the typical weekend firewooder I cut a lot of wood of this size.
> 
> Ron



I'll agree with you on that. If I run into a 4' log I'd rather run the 28" bar than a 36" bar on my 661. About the only time I use my 36" bar for stumping is if I know it'll go through without burying it, except that one tree that was 4-1/2' by 7'. That one sucked...


----------



## pdqdl

KiwiBro said:


> Bucking 4' means climbing on it to get a smaller bar to eat enough of the far side to make it through from the one side of the log. Otherwise have to swap sides to finish the cut. I find that gets old pretty quickly. Maybe because I'm vertically challenged and my lil legs don't like climbing up on 4' logs much. 36" isn't difficult or that tiresome to handle when bucking. Felling, sure, but bucking, not in my experience. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree. For giggles, I've run a 42" on the 7900 bucking pine. But had to take it easy because it was full comp chain and stock oiler!



Damn straight! _Spoken like a guy that does it regularly_.

That being said, it pays to keep in mind that big chainsaws can be very cumbersome to some folks that don't do it for a living. A big bar is both heavy and dangerous for folks that aren't experienced with them. Control of that long critter is difficult and I have no doubt that fear might come into play, also. If a fellow would rather walk around and finish, only using his 28" bar, I have nothing but respect for that choice.

Myself, I would rather have the 36" bar even if I am only bucking up a 28" tree. It's easier for me to finish near the ground if I am not pushing the engine all the way under the log just to get to the other side. Sometimes they jump around a bit after they are cut; I consider it worth the extra effort just to have a 6" head start. I am quite comfortable standing up and nipping branches off near the ground instead of bending over, too. I have two saws with a 36" bar, and a 32" as well. Sadly, my 50" bar wore out, and I haven't been able to justify buying another, yet. Oregon seems to have gotten entirely out of the "big bar" business, and I damn sure ain't gonna pay Husqvarna's price.

Next time I get a tree this big, I'm going to order that 50" bar again. At least a 48". That tiny saw I'm holding is a MS660 with a 36" bar.




I don't think any of you guys would advocate chopping up this tree with a dinky little 28" bar. _Sure! Just walk around to the other side of that broken branch to finish the cut.
_
BTW: I still have many of those logs from that tree across the street on a vacant lot, in case any of you want to come scavenge. It's open season on healthy red oak at PDQ. They are sitting on the ground waiting for you. Today! Right now, in fact. Damn. It might be a bit far to drive. Kansas City, Mo.


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> I’ve got that short leg syndrome too, plus needing a hip and a knee replaced I don’t want to be doing any mor climbing than needed. Probably when I go see Nate I’ll get a 32” TsuMura and a full comp chain, if I have to I’ll go to semi skip. Those 7900 are pretty gutsy saws. Thanks.



Try to keep in mind that full comp chain takes twice as long to sharpen! Don't just go for the full comp on the theory that it will cut faster. It should even be a bit cheaper if you are in an area where the dealers stock that kind of chain. Fewer cutters means less manufacturing expense. _There is always semi-skip as a compromise between full comp & skip-tooth_.

Something about big bars...they attract nails & rocks. As soon as I pull a 36" bar off the shelf, I know I am going to be sharpening it that night. I usually take two of 'em, 'cause you almost never get through a city stump without trashing one chain. It isn't like working in the forest where you get to leave tall stumps and the kids haven't been nailing in tree houses for the last 60 years. (Or farmers putting up fences that the tree grew into, or some damned arborist poured concrete into 30 years ago, or...whatever.)


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> . You too, huh? My 661 has the stock 25in bar. I haven't come across a tree that I haven't been able to get through cutting from both sides. But I do cut some big wood that others have left because it's all too hard for their homeowner saws. Limby only just made it through this one last year from both sides.
> 
> View attachment 682661
> 
> 
> I'm wrestling with the long bar concept. If I get, say, a 32 inch bar, in most cases I'll still be cutting from both sides with stuff like this and it will be slower with the longer bar. So to get the big stuff like this in one cut, I'd have to go really big. Currently, I'm thinking that I might actually stay with what I have got. I can cut mebbe 28-29in logs or better with the 25in bar by getting over the top and these really big ones are occasional - and I'm not often under time pressure. Do I really need to fartarse around with longer bars when I'm just a humble scrounger?



That's a lot of well executed noodling you got there. My compliments. I do the same thing to downsize our logs for the splitter.

Consider this: if you are making 18" firewood, you can make noodling cuts deep enough to cut off two firewood lengths with a 36" bar. With less bar than that, your options are more limited. If you are making 24" firewood, then there won't be much benefit with a bigger bar unless you step up to a monster bar. My 50" bar was really good for making firewood out of big logs.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> https://www.performanceoutdoorequipment.com/ But may be best to contact him directly.
> 
> 
> 
> There are folks like that here too. The guys here on this thread mostly realize that there is more than they could use, and are not competing directly. I am sure that some have their personal 'honey hole' that they are not sharing with local guys who may clean them out!
> 
> 
> Long ago I got past the '_one saw = one bar_' thing. Now I like to think of my saws like socket sets, where you choose the right combinations for the task at hand:
> drive ratchet + extension + socket = powerhead + guide bar + chain. lots of combinations!
> 
> Philbert



My main saws are a MS362, MS441 and bars 16/20/25/28/32. Not unusual to change bar sizes during a work session.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> You might want to consider getting one of these:
> 
> View attachment 682606
> 
> 
> That rope will last a lot longer if you put it on a *pulley* instead of a shackle. That looks like the rope is too expensive to tear up just pulling a log out of the woods. Not only for reducing friction, you can double your force for those really big logs.ye
> 
> I have several; one even has a permanently attached chain for anchoring to trees. They were real cheap, too, but that vendor doesn't have them any more. (_Northern Tool_)





pdqdl said:


> You might want to consider getting one of these:
> 
> View attachment 682606
> 
> 
> That rope will last a lot longer if you put it on a *pulley* instead of a shackle. That looks like the rope is too expensive to tear up just pulling a log out of the woods. Not only for reducing friction, you can double your force for those really big logs.
> 
> I have several; one even has a permanently attached chain for anchoring to trees. They were real cheap, too, but that vendor doesn't have them any more. (_Northern Tool_)


Yep,I have two. The one hanging 15 feet in the air was a snatch block. The other snatch block was home so I used a big clevice. That's still smoother than running it around a tree. That's about a $200 rope. I had a 600 ft roll, but over the years I tend to give it to AS members in 50-100 foot pieces. We used to use the bull lines for one year then retired them from service rigging. After that they were tow ropes or I took them for skidding. Since I retired I basically use them for skidding. I've never found cheap snatch blocks that I trust. The two I have cost more than the rope. I have two friends that own crane services, so if I need a new one I get it from them.


----------



## JustJeff

pdqdl said:


> Damn straight! _Spoken like a guy that does it regularly_.
> 
> That being said, it pays to keep in mind that big chainsaws can be very cumbersome to some folks that don't do it for a living. A big bar is both heavy and dangerous for folks that aren't experienced with them. Control of that long critter is difficult and I have no doubt that fear might come into play, also. If a fellow would rather walk around and finish, only using his 28" bar, I have nothing but respect for that choice.
> 
> Myself, I would rather have the 36" bar even if I am only bucking up a 28" tree. It's easier for me to finish near the ground if I am not pushing the engine all the way under the log just to get to the other side. Sometimes they jump around a bit after they are cut; I consider it worth the extra effort just to have a 6" head start. I am quite comfortable standing up and nipping branches off near the ground instead of bending over, too. I have two saws with a 36" bar, and a 32" as well. Sadly, my 50" bar wore out, and I haven't been able to justify buying another, yet. Oregon seems to have gotten entirely out of the "big bar" business, and I damn sure ain't gonna pay Husqvarna's price.
> 
> Next time I get a tree this big, I'm going to order that 50" bar again. At least a 48". That tiny saw I'm holding is a MS660 with a 36" bar.
> 
> View attachment 682721
> 
> 
> I don't think any of you guys would advocate chopping up this tree with a dinky little 28" bar. _Sure! Just walk around to the other side of that broken branch to finish the cut.
> _
> BTW: I still have many of those logs from that tree across the street on a vacant lot, in case any of you want to come scavenge. It's open season on healthy red oak at PDQ. They are sitting on the ground waiting for you. Today! Right now, in fact. Damn. It might be a bit far to drive. Kansas City, Mo.


I wouldn’t advocate touching that mess at all until the professionals put it safely on the ground. Then I’m all over it.


----------



## rarefish383

Little Al said:


> I have no Idea of the way the 'US Wood Scroungers" work but where I am First Div scroungers unless they know of you & how you react to info are VERY loath to tell you anything the reason the more folk in the know the less amount/quality is available to them& whilst most are what I would class as genuine ie obtaining wood for their own use others abuse the system by locating free wood clearing & selling,while I don't blame them in one way it would be nice to share it out but in modern times the ME ME syndrome rises to the surface I must add this doesn't affect me as part of my saw servicing wages are a supply of wood for my own home heating use I guess in our area the acquiring of free/cheap wood is FIY = find it yourself not much help I'm afraid.


Wow, that post goes back to day one of this thread.

I live in the Mid Atlantic area, MD, to be specific. The only scrounging info you need here is contact commercial tree services and be home when they tell you to be. They might be a little late, but they are giving you free hard wood. Most of our forests are hardwood, so most of the free wood is too. Now, if your late, you are tying up a truck, driver, and maybe other workers going to the next job. You're also tying up the crew on the next job waiting for the empty truck. No, a six pack of beer does not make up for tying up several hundred dollars per man hour.

I have three honey holes of all standing dead Oak. It's all private property, so I can't share. Not that I would, beyond a couple close friends, like Multifaceted, forget it. Most of the guys HERE, I'd share with, but none live close by.

Once a new member that lived kind of close offered to help me on weekends for free. If I do side work I pay my ground help $200 a day cash. All they have to do is keep the brush clear of me. I WATCH out for them. I give the ALL CLEAR, and I give the  STAY BACK. I called him three times and he was always "sorry". He screwed me up three times. I needed help and he baled. So I don't offer anymore. 

The first advice is all you need. Call the local tree guy. If you tell him no more after a couple loads, that means no more ever. If you bale on him, he doesn't need you. Then there is always CL.


----------



## pdqdl

JustJeff said:


> I wouldn’t advocate touching that mess at all until the professionals put it safely on the ground. Then I’m all over it.



Well then! Call me next time you have a problem branch. At this point in my life, I think I can claim to be professional.

Apart from the huge weight, I didn't think it was too tough. I just trimmed off all the branches that were not carrying any weight until it was a free standing tripod. Then I clipped the two "feet" off of the tripod a little bit at a time until it came down all the way. It probably helped to have a 6000lb bobcat with a grapple attachment to tear it off the tree at the end. It was damned heavy when it came down, though.

A several of my guys got excited a couple of times when the big branch shifted as I cut the supporting branches down to size, but it always did what I expected. As far as behemoth broken branches go, it was very well behaved. I will admit that I didn't think any of my employees were experienced enough to bring it down. 

I think that cutting down decayed trees with dead branches overhead is *very* nerve-wracking, and I have a lot more fear of spring-poles and any other situation where the wood is going to leap at you or split unpredictably. Gravity & trees? That is pretty predictable.


----------



## pdqdl

rarefish383 said:


> Yep,I have two. The one hanging 15 feet in the air was a snatch block. The other snatch block was home so I used a big clevice. That's still smoother than running it around a tree. That's about a $200 rope. I had a 600 ft roll, but over the years I tend to give it to AS members in 50-100 foot pieces. We used to use the bull lines for one year then retired them from service rigging. After that they were tow ropes or I took them for skidding. Since I retired I basically use them for skidding. I've never found cheap snatch blocks that I trust. The two I have cost more than the rope. I have two friends that own crane services, so if I need a new one I get it from them.



My cheap blocks from Northern are very sturdy, and sized just right for 1/2" rope. They even have greasable axles & pivots. 4 ton rating, as I recall. This is way more than I can put on them with a rope, so that is plenty of extra strength.

I have to differ with you on the advisability of using the clevis. There is a whole lot more friction if you went over a branch or around the tree with a rope, and if you drove real fast you might really smoke the rope. I find that running a heavy rope over a small diameter pin causes the rope to break at far less than it's rated strength. I got to fix a stone wall once because I didn't use a pulley & friction device with a modestly heavy chunk of wood coming down. The small 3/4" diameter of my rescue-8 cut through the 7/8" rope like it was butter.

You weren't doing anything very critical with your clevis, so I would probably do the same as you, given the same circumstances.


----------



## KiwiBro

pdqdl said:


> Damn straight! _Spoken like a guy that does it regularly_.


Sadly, not for quite some time. I haven't run a chainsaw in about three months, other than to fire mine up and pretend I'm cutting something with them. Weather and work pulled me out of the trees and into the concrete jungle, doing a renovation of a two-unit property in Auckland by myself. Been a long haul but the end is in sight. Urbanites think bush people are a bit cray cray, but, frankly, I have discovered more fruitloops in town than I ever deserved. I must have been a real bastard in a former life to attract so many nutters or malicious plonkas that do nothing to help and only hinder progress. At least with trees they are more predictable than people. I'd take that one in your pick long before I'd work amongst Kiwi urbanites if I had the choice.

In a month or so I'll be back into some good sized trees, trying to work out how to harvest them with my piddly gear and then mill 'em. On some of them though, 42" is terribly undersized, but then the next longer bar I have is 72" and that's quite a jump for me  Especially when I'm this out of shape. That said, if I could find a 42" lightweight bar that would hold up OK, I'd buy it for when I'm felling reasonable sized trees on steep hillsides, which the next tree work will be like. But they are rare.

If only I could find a way of making reasonable money doing tree work/firewood/milling, I wouldn't have to deal with so many people expecting construction miracles on shoestring budgets with insane deadlines. On the flip side though, I have learned to not take agro people personally like I used to. It's very easy for an otherwise good person to have a bad day in the concrete jungle and take it out on someone who really doesn't deserve the grief. Sometimes, you never really know what's going on in the oft-too complicated lives of an urban dweller, so I try not to judge anymore, just roll with the punches. So, that's a good lesson to finally learn.


----------



## KiwiBro

Here's the only wood scrounge I've done in a long time. Too long. Found some native timber when gutting the reno' job a few months back and a few weeks ago finally got the chance to return some of it to the house where it has spent the last 30 or so years. When it comes to timber, for some reason I can't explain, I'm drawn to trying to complete the circle. Getting finished timber products back to where the trees were harvested, or in this case recycle the timber back to where it was as a house-warming gift for the incoming tenant.


----------



## woodchip rookie

finally got the nc30 chimney back together. What a frustrating mess. Every little step was slowed by some other problem created by moving another thing. The last thing I had to do was remove the flashing from the roof, reposition it then reinstall it. In the rain. Got a big load of wood in from the shed. With the quad. In the rain. I gotta clean up the area around the stove, put my cinder blocks back up and fire it up. But its 54 Murkan here now so it may draft a little funny.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 682652
> @Dahmer if the biggest bar you've used is a 24 a 32 looks huge. That's my 7910 in chambersburg with the 32 looks small in the picture


Hey, I remember that. I'm wearing one of those White Marlin shirts right now. That little tip of bar sticking out on the lower right is my Super 1050 with the ikle 24" bar. I got a 45 for it but I'll be out of town for Steve's GTG.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> My cheap blocks from Northern are very sturdy, and sized just right for 1/2" rope. They even have greasable axles & pivots. 4 ton rating, as I recall. This is way more than I can put on them with a rope, so that is plenty of extra strength.
> 
> I have to differ with you on the advisability of using the clevis. There is a whole lot more friction if you went over a branch or around the tree with a rope, and if you drove real fast you might really smoke the rope. I find that running a heavy rope over a small diameter pin causes the rope to break at far less than it's rated strength. I got to fix a stone wall once because I didn't use a pulley & friction device with a modestly heavy chunk of wood coming down. The small 3/4" diameter of my rescue-8 cut through the 7/8" rope like it was butter.
> 
> You weren't doing anything very critical with your clevis, so I would probably do the same as you, given the same circumstances.


I probably have enough stuff to last the rest of my life, but, I'd like to see those snatch blocks up close. They look just like mine, except mine have chain hooks on them. I'll have to check and see if the ratings are still on mine, they are 1 inch for wire rope on cranes. That's probably why they were so expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@svk @James Miller and any other Fiskars fanatic. I did but that Fiskars splitting axe but since I was done splitting for the year I really haven’t played with it much. I split a couple dry rounds with it and seemed to work good. Stopped at my buddy’s place to show him and whacked a few green 14”-16” maple rounds, not near as good. Do you guys use the Fiskars on green wood? Lots of our wood has lots of branches, how do you work around those? I plan on using it this winter on some big oak rounds that we didn’t noodle and couldn’t get the truck/trailer to because of wet ground. Thanks.


----------



## LondonNeil

x27 works well on green wood, I find most wood splits better green, but it isn't always so


----------



## JustJeff

pdqdl said:


> Well then! Call me next time you have a problem branch. At this point in my life, I think I can claim to be professional.
> 
> Apart from the huge weight, I didn't think it was too tough. I just trimmed off all the branches that were not carrying any weight until it was a free standing tripod. Then I clipped the two "feet" off of the tripod a little bit at a time until it came down all the way. It probably helped to have a 6000lb bobcat with a grapple attachment to tear it off the tree at the end. It was damned heavy when it came down, though.
> 
> A several of my guys got excited a couple of times when the big branch shifted as I cut the supporting branches down to size, but it always did what I expected. As far as behemoth broken branches go, it was very well behaved. I will admit that I didn't think any of my employees were experienced enough to bring it down.
> 
> I think that cutting down decayed trees with dead branches overhead is *very* nerve-wracking, and I have a lot more fear of spring-poles and any other situation where the wood is going to leap at you or split unpredictably. Gravity & trees? That is pretty predictable.


For me it’s a matter of risk vs reward. Unlike a lot of guys on this thread, I’ve only been running saws for a few years and lack the experience and know how to tackle sketchy stuff. I’m young enough to want to do the work and old enough to know what I shouldn’t be doing. I will fell a tree if it doesn’t matter which way it goes but I stay away from anything near houses or power lines or anything that could be dangerous. There’s lots of easier pickings available for me.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> I split a couple dry rounds with it and seemed to work good. Stopped at my buddy’s place to show him and whacked a few green 14”-16” maple rounds, not near as good. Do you guys use the Fiskars on green wood?



It depends more on the species of wood than the tool, IMO. Some woods split easier when they are green. Others, when dry. Best to compare tools side-by-side in the same wood.



rarefish383 said:


> I probably have enough stuff to last the rest of my life, but, I'd like to see those snatch blocks up close


Search for '_snatch block_' on Amazon.com. Lots of options at a wide range of prices. Some are designed more for rigging with cables . Others probably work fine with ropes that have much lower working load ratings, and are very lightweight and affordable for that use.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> For me it’s a matter of risk vs reward. Unlike a lot of guys on this thread, I’ve only been running saws for a few years and lack the experience and know how to tackle sketchy stuff. I’m young enough to want to do the work and old enough to know what I shouldn’t be doing. I will fell a tree if it doesn’t matter which way it goes but I stay away from anything near houses or power lines or anything that could be dangerous. There’s lots of easier pickings available for me.


Bingo. Exactly the spot I'm in. I have standing easy pickins banks of firewood in several places.


----------



## rwoods

Personally I like to keep my feet on the ground. I must cut in a different environment than others here or use different techniques as I can't remember the last time I stood on a large stem to buck it - trimming a top, yes, but not bucking the stem. Sampling of feet on the ground cutting:

My cutting partner on a recent tree - 36" bar.



4'+ 33" bar




Same day the largest stem I have ever felled 6'+, felled and bucked with a 33" bar.



46" Bucked 25" bar



Large oval 33" bar



33" bar



4'+ 33" bar



Ron


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rwoods said:


> Personally I like to keep my feet on the ground. I must cut in a different environment than others here or use different techniques as I can't remember the last time I stood on a large stem to buck it - trimming a top, yes, but not bucking the stem. Sampling of feet on the ground cutting:
> 
> My cutting partner on a recent tree - 36" bar.
> View attachment 682803
> 
> 
> 4'+ 33" bar
> 
> View attachment 682806
> 
> 
> Same day the largest stem I have ever felled 6'+, felled and bucked with a 33" bar.
> View attachment 682808
> 
> 
> 46" Bucked 25" bar
> View attachment 682810
> 
> 
> Large oval 33" bar
> View attachment 682812
> 
> 
> 33" bar
> View attachment 682814
> 
> 
> 4'+ 33" bar
> View attachment 682816
> 
> 
> Ron


Holy chit!!


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Fiskars X-27 Splitting - Some trees split easier than others. Woods trees are generally much easier to split than yard trees (less branches and waves in the grain).

The Fiskars can be very effective if you put some steam on it, I have split some very large rounds with mine. But it the round does not respond (I can usually hear in a few swings if it is going to split) I will either wait, break out a wedge + sledge, or get the hydro. Most wood will split far better when frozen.

Always be careful you don't over swing and hurt yourself. Sometimes, after a very tough piece, it will just blow right through the next piece. Always be ready for that to happen.


----------



## MustangMike

I split this real tough Chestnut Oak (it was very dead, but also had knots and Ys) with the Fiskars last year. If you do your part, it will do it's part.


----------



## JustJeff

rwoods said:


> Personally I like to keep my feet on the ground. I must cut in a different environment than others here or use different techniques as I can't remember the last time I stood on a large stem to buck it - trimming a top, yes, but not bucking the stem. Sampling of feet on the ground cutting:
> 
> My cutting partner on a recent tree - 36" bar.
> View attachment 682803
> 
> 
> 4'+ 33" bar
> 
> View attachment 682806
> 
> 
> Same day the largest stem I have ever felled 6'+, felled and bucked with a 33" bar.
> View attachment 682808
> 
> 
> 46" Bucked 25" bar
> View attachment 682810
> 
> 
> Large oval 33" bar
> View attachment 682812
> 
> 
> 33" bar
> View attachment 682814
> 
> 
> 4'+ 33" bar
> View attachment 682816
> 
> 
> Ron


That’s way beyond scrounging! First tree I ever felled was a 30” elm, cut with a poulan 5020. So the tree to saw ratio is similar. Lol.


----------



## 95custmz

Just got a new Fiskars hatchet on sale at Walmart. Use it for kindling and to remove branches from felled trees. Those little fu**ers are sharp. Had it holstered in my carpenter pants loop and was loading the truck with rounds. As I Swung a round into the truck, the palm of my hand grazed the hatchet. Blood everywhere. Small cut on my hand, but damn, that fiskars is sharp . [emoji2955]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I like the fiskars. Way less fatigue than my 6 lb maul. The fiskars likes a lot of speed. A maul you can make a lazy loop and pull on the downstroke to gain some speed but I’ve found with the fiskars I do better whipping it around fast full circle. I split on a block so if you blow through one, no harm done.


----------



## rwoods

Dahmer said:


> Holy chit!!



There has been a progression in my cutting. When I first started a diet of large oaks several years ago, I did in fact stand on top of the really big ones. But that got old quick. I started with a 36" bar and acquired a used 50+" bar. I have never used the long bar as I actually progressed downward to a 33" which proved to be a sweet spot with my favorite big saw (123cc). I shifted my favorite 82cc saw from 33" to 25" but stepped the chain up to .404 as the big kerf makes it easier to insert wedges and it also seems to bind less. I have also downgraded to bucking 24" and under with a 60cc saw using a 20" bar. 

In the last two years the fellow in the first picture started cutting with me at our local firewood ministry. We like to play with the old saws and we get more big stuff than we want as most try to avoid it. 

Ron


----------



## rwoods

JustJeff said:


> That’s way beyond scrounging! First tree I ever felled was a 30” elm, cut with a poulan 5020. So the tree to saw ratio is similar. Lol.



I do a little scrounging for our firewood ministry. I get lots of leads so it is not fair to compare to private scrounging. Fortunately, I don't need much for my personal use. I would probably freeze if I did. Ron


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Just got a new Fiskars hatchet on sale at Walmart. Use it for kindling and to remove branches from felled trees. Those little fu**ers are sharp. Had it holstered in my carpenter pants loop and was loading the truck with rounds. As I Swung a round into the truck, the palm of my hand grazed the hatchet. Blood everywhere. Small cut on my hand, but damn, that fiskars is sharp . [emoji2955]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good buy, I'd like to get one of those myself, I currently have the x27 and 25, nice tools.
Used the hydro this week though, trying to get stuff done around here right now, not get me done lol.
Glad your alright .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Tried to get our church to do a firewood ministry, no dice. So I just help out where I know I can with different people.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> They are a steel toe .
> I have the same pair that I bought 5 years ago and still going strong plus a pair of the Steplite X that I wear in spring/summer/fall .
> Polly the most comfortable boots I own , flexible and I don't have any issues with the weight .
> Traction with the Thermolite is excellent in the winter , the soles remain flexible but wear very well .
> They have a wide foot pattern so no pinching for me .
> If you get a set Bekinas or even the Dunlops (I also own a pair of them) make sure you try them with the socks you wear in the winter . You need them to have airspace around your feet for them to work well , if they give you a nice compfy snug fit with a thin summer sport sock they will be tight around your foot with a winter or wool sock which will restrict blood flow .
> If I could have found a stocking dealer that had the Agriltes in stock I would have a set for the summer .
> For me they are an awesome boot for bushwhacking or scrounging in the winter with excellent traction , comfort and warmth .
> ymmv


Thanks for the response/advice.
Do you find they run small for you, or are the sizes pretty accurate.
I can get a pair with the composite toes(Bekina Steplite X X290GB) delivered for $85 USD, seems reasonable, not many places to price shop them here.
Bummer is I won't be able to try them out, the only size I can get close to what I wear is a 9 which is what I wear .


----------



## rwoods

Dahmer said:


> Tried to get our church to do a firewood ministry, no dice. So I just help out where I know I can with different people.



It is a big commitment. Ours was started after two local churches realized they both had men cutting firewood for the needy. It has grown from 70 loads or so to over 1300 loads last year. IIRC a load is the equivalent of a single axle trailer load. The ministry is separately incorporated and multiple churches, civic groups, and businesses, as well as the city and county, support it from donating equipment, operating funds, meals, repairs and labor. We now have three skid steers, three dump trailers, several tandem trailers, 3 or 4 Super Splitters, 3 or 4 hydraulic splitters, a skid steer mounted splitter and a recently acquired tractor with a grapple. This picture was taken about a month ago, and despite many deliveries the stockpile is growing and the grass area to the middle right is now stacked with logs. The building (an old practice bomb manufacturing plant) is packed with splits ready to be delivered. The building and lot will empty out around March. Unfortunately, the demand is greater than our ability to gather, split and let cure. Last year we were going from log to the stove before the season ended. Ron


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rwoods said:


> It is a big commitment. Ours was started after two local churches realized they both had men cutting firewood for the needy. It has grown from 70 loads or so to over 1300 loads last year. IIRC a load is the equivalent of a single axle trailer load. The ministry is separately incorporated and multiple churches, civic groups, and businesses, as well as the city and county, support it from donating equipment, operating funds, meals, repairs and labor. We now have three skid steers, three dump trailers, several tandem trailers, 3 or 4 Super Splitters, 3 or 4 hydraulic splitters, a skid steer mounted splitter and a recently acquired tractor with a grapple. This picture was taken about a month ago, and despite many deliveries the stockpile is growing and the grass area to the middle right is now stacked with logs. The building (an old practice bomb manufacturing plant) is packed with splits ready to be delivered. The building and lot will empty out around March. Unfortunately, the demand is greater than our ability to gather, split and let cure. Last year we were going from log to the stove before the season ended. Ron
> 
> View attachment 682838


Great work. James 2:18.


----------



## cantoo

rwoods, what do your local firewood suppliers think of your group? We have a local church group that does car repair work for people who can't afford to pay shop rates. Some church members were mechanics that worked for local shops that looked after the people who were doing the actual work. When they first started there was a lot of grumbling about liability, taking work from local people etc. I live is a rural area so the drop in business could surely be felt by local companies (Repair shops) I haven't heard much about it lately though so not sure if they still do it or not. I do realize there is a need but ?


----------



## cantoo

oops, forgot to mention the Town is only about 3000 people.


----------



## rwoods

cantoo said:


> rwoods, what do your local firewood suppliers think of your group? We have a local church group that does car repair work for people who can't afford to pay shop rates. Some church members were mechanics that worked for local shops that looked after the people who were doing the actual work. When they first started there was a lot of grumbling about liability, taking work from local people etc. I live is a rural area so the drop in business could surely be felt by local companies (Repair shops) I haven't heard much about it lately though so not sure if they still do it or not. I do realize there is a need but ?



Don’t really know, but I have thought about it and paid attention. I don’t believe it has really affected them as the receipants are all screened by the local food bank. They can’t afford $150 for a pickup truck load. I used to think the tree services would be upset by the trees I fall for free and especially for those who can afford to pay, but so far the services are happy to have a free place to drop their logs. 

Our county is around 65,000 and the major town is 15,000. We have wide support because almost everyone benefits - the city provides roll-off containers for our uglies and waste / they get the benefit of less wood at the landfill, less wood to pickup after storms and citizen trimmings; the Sheriff provides inmates / we get free labor / the inmates get fresh air and homecooked meals as well as interaction with some folks who want them to do well after their sentence is served; the tree services get free disposal of hardwood logs / we get logs; the power company get assistance with wood disposal / we get logs; a bunch of old farts get exercise / folks get heat; folks that like to cook get to put on a feast / we get full bellies; wives get husbands out of the house for awhile / we get out of the house; etc.

Ron


----------



## pdqdl

JustJeff said:


> For me it’s a matter of risk vs reward. Unlike a lot of guys on this thread, I’ve only been running saws for a few years and lack the experience and know how to tackle sketchy stuff. I’m young enough to want to do the work and old enough to know what I shouldn’t be doing. I will fell a tree if it doesn’t matter which way it goes but I stay away from anything near houses or power lines or anything that could be dangerous. There’s lots of easier pickings available for me.



That's a pretty healthy attitude. Just don't fool yourself into thinking that you have eliminated the risk by picking the easy trees. I had a very experienced climber die on the job because he was working in a easy tree with no real risk. You must ALWAYS fear and respect the risk, even when it seems straightforward.

I pretty much don't want to do any of it any more. It's just a matter of staying the course for me, at this point. If what you do includes cutting down trees, well...when your customer calls you up, you go do the tree. The difference is that I do it for the money, not the fun. Furthermore, I don't ever get to tell the customer I'm not qualified for _that_ tree.

I looked at a really big dead elm tonight (in the dark). Another contractor wants to pay me to come cut it down for him. Sure! No problem.

...except for the giant decaying branches overhead that will probably cascade down on me and the adjacent house when I trip the tree against the lean. So much liability hanging 60' up in the air!​


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> Just got a new Fiskars hatchet on sale at Walmart. Use it for kindling and to remove branches from felled trees. Those little fu**ers are sharp. Had it holstered in my carpenter pants loop and was loading the truck with rounds. As I Swung a round into the truck, the palm of my hand grazed the hatchet. Blood everywhere. Small cut on my hand, but damn, that fiskars is sharp . [emoji2955]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing how quick they can cut you. I got the one in the picture just rolling a Gransfor brukes in my hand to look at it at the gun show last Saturday. Couldn't bring myself to drop $100+ on an axe but it was a nice piece.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 682879
> 
> Amazing how quick they can cut you. I got the one in the picture just rolling a Gransfor brukes in my hand to look at it at the gun show last Saturday. Couldn't bring myself to drop $100+ on an axe but it was a nice piece.


Dang, it must have been sharp .
Surprised they don't have a "you cut yourself with it you bought it policy" lol.


----------



## Scandy14

Just come to Panama City, FL and get all you want. I have never in all my 62 years seen anything like this. Total devastation. Won’t be a good year for folks selling firewood this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## row.man

The city took the top of this tree down and left it. I got two good trailer loads out of it.
I wonder if they'd mind if I dropped the trunk


----------



## 95custmz

row.man said:


> View attachment 682904
> 
> The city took the top of this tree down and left it. I got two good trailer loads out of it.
> I wonder if they'd mind if I dropped the trunk



What kind of tree is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## row.man

Maple?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats no maple.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

row.man said:


> View attachment 682904
> 
> The city took the top of this tree down and left it. I got two good trailer loads out of it.
> I wonder if they'd mind if I dropped the trunk


Call them and ask if they would mind. This is one of those cases where I would ask for permission rather than forgiveness. If they say yes, you may also be able to find out why they left it, and if they left it because there is something in it - like a wrought iron fence from 1890.


----------



## panolo

row.man said:


> Maple?



Looks like the big silver maples we get around here bark wise but I don't remember the inside color. Also some of the leaves on the ground look like maple.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats no maple.


Pretty sure it is, unless that was the setup to say it's firewood .


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like Sugar Maple to me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Maple.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Looks like Sugar Maple to me.



Sure could be. The older thicker bark could just make it look shaggy.


----------



## nighthunter

Spruce


----------



## Cowboy254

pdqdl said:


> That's a lot of well executed noodling you got there. My compliments. I do the same thing to downsize our logs for the splitter.
> 
> Consider this: if you are making 18" firewood, you can make noodling cuts deep enough to cut off two firewood lengths with a 36" bar. With less bar than that, your options are more limited. If you are making 24" firewood, then there won't be much benefit with a bigger bar unless you step up to a monster bar. My 50" bar was really good for making firewood out of big logs.



That's kind of you to say. That's also a good point about having the long bar to noodle two firewood lengths at a time. I like to cut mine to about 15 inches so it wasn't worth blunting the 25in chain on the 661 noodling so I used the 20in bar on the 460 to do the noodling cuts and the 661 to buck. A 30 or 32 inch bar would have been really handy there. 



Jeffkrib said:


> Look Jeff it’s not so bad the likes of you Dancan and Cowboy who have wood piles you can see from space make me look tame. I’m two years ahead and only burn 2 cord per year and my neighbors think I have issues. All I have to do is point my neighbors to this thread to see I’m not too bad......... only problem is once they see I’m on a wood scrounging forum they’ll know for sure I have issues



Yeah, people laugh at you so I tend not to say it either. I told Dave that and he had a chuckle but he didn't give me too much of a hard time since, after all, I was cutting 1.5 cords for him for free at the time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Are the leaves on the trunk growing from the trunk or is that a vine or poison ivy or something?


----------



## Buckshot00

woodchip rookie said:


> Are the leaves on the trunk growing from the trunk or is that a vine or poison ivy or something?


vine.


----------



## JustJeff

Definitely sugar maple. Horde it!


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Are the leaves on the trunk growing from the trunk or is that a vine or poison ivy or something?


That little clump had me going, then I saw Maple leaves on the ground.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the response/advice.
> Do you find they run small for you, or are the sizes pretty accurate.
> I can get a pair with the composite toes(Bekina Steplite X X290GB) delivered for $85 USD, seems reasonable, not many places to price shop them here.
> Bummer is I won't be able to try them out, the only size I can get close to what I wear is a 9 which is what I wear .
> View attachment 682841



The StepliteX is slipperier on ice and in snow than the Thermolites plus they're not as warm .
The sizes are listed on the boot in 3 sizes , for example mine are 43 EU , 10 USA and 9 UK .
From experience the 9 UK matched up with the Canadian sizing from the 70's and early 80's then things changed somehow that a size 10 fit like the 9 .
I've bought boots and sneakers over the last few years and have had to buy some that were tagged 11 USA , I figured size has become a Texas thing because I've read that everything is bigger in Texas lol
It would be best to find a EU sizing chart and go with that , it seems to be standardized .
If I recall Haix had a size chart on their US website .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Re: Stupid Honda G200 

So would you believe the wires to the points were loose enough to intermittently ground out on the points cover? 

Then when I saw they were loose I tightened them where they were. Which grounded immediately once I put the cover on. Ran purty good without the cover.... Put the cover on notta sparky to be had.

Runs and split the last 2 buckets of the little oak. Tenacity got it done. But am sure glad I wasn't making wages on that. Took me the better part of 2 days to sort it out. Was Damn close to buying a $100 6.5 Predator just cause it would work good enough.

On the other hand this reminded me why I like the Honda in the first place. Its quite and sips gas.

While scrounging for parts in the barn I spotted a modern Honda GX150 on a snow blower that shouldn't be... Ancient snowblower probably had a Fairbanks Morse or Clinton originally. No clue definetly early 60's or so.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Re: Stupid Honda G200
> 
> So would you believe the wires to the points were loose enough to intermittently ground out on the points cover?
> 
> Then when I saw they were loose I tightened them where they were. Which grounded immediately once I put the cover on. Ran purty good without the cover.... Put the cover on notta sparky to be had.
> 
> Runs and split the last 2 buckets of the little oak. Tenacity got it done. But am sure glad I wasn't making wages on that. Took me the better part of 2 days to sort it out. Was Damn close to buying a $100 6.5 Predator just cause it would work good enough.
> 
> On the other hand this reminded me why I like the Honda in the first place. Its quite and sips gas.
> 
> While scrounging for parts in the barn I spotted a modern Honda GX150 on a snow blower that shouldn't be... Ancient snowblower probably had a Fairbanks Morse or Clinton originally. No clue definetly early 60's or so.


Glad you got it figured out.
I also had a rough day starting my Honda GX motor , I pulled it and didn't have a good enough grip on the handle and it pulled out of my hand, then I had to pull it one more time to get it to actually start, two pulls, very disappointing .
To bad I'm letting this one go down the rd, I like the Honda gx series engines, but the 35 ton huskee is too heavy for me(specifically the tongue weight).
You better get some more oak .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

1-pull starts are the norm!

While working on the G200 ( letting the cylinder dry out). I took up the axe and busted up a few rounds. I wasn't about to get the sledge n wedges. But it was a good mental health break. If we didn't grow the biggest Dayum knots it goes pretty fast.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The StepliteX is slipperier on ice and in snow than the Thermolites plus they're not as warm .
> The sizes are listed on the boot in 3 sizes , for example mine are 43 EU , 10 USA and 9 UK .
> From experience the 9 UK matched up with the Canadian sizing from the 70's and early 80's then things changed somehow that a size 10 fit like the 9 .
> I've bought boots and sneakers over the last few years and have had to buy some that were tagged 11 USA , I figured size has become a Texas thing because I've read that everything is bigger in Texas lol
> It would be best to find a EU sizing chart and go with that , it seems to be standardized .
> If I recall Haix had a size chart on their US website .


Bummer, I can't find the thermolites here, there aren't very many of the Steplite-X either.
Maybe they would be okay since it's not quite as harsh here .
I've noticed my shoe size seems to be growing as well, been wondering about that.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, I can't find the thermolites here, there aren't very many of the Steplite-X either.
> Maybe they would be okay since it's not quite as harsh here .
> I've noticed my shoe size seems to be growing as well, been wondering about that.


It's gravity, first your hair falls out then your stomach sags, your b-lls drop were you sit on them and your feet get bigger. lol


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> It's gravity, first your hair falls out then your stomach sags, your b-lls drop were you sit on them and your feet get bigger. lol


Well glad I've only got 3 of them .


----------



## woodchip rookie

Just reloaded the nc30 (630AM Eastern) Loaded last night about 1130. Lit right back up on coals. Stove still warm. On spruce that was a live standing tree in Feb.


----------



## nighthunter

ah the joys of wrenching on saws


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged up an axe today. It'll make a good replacement for the for the old Craftsman inside the door.


----------



## row.man

Not quite scrounging, but I found this delivery interesting to watch


----------



## Bullvi22

Gave the 310 its first workout in over two years today. Nice little scounge 50 yds from my aunt's front door. My boy was there with his grandmother to supervise things. After I put the saw away I noticed there is a locust tree just to the left of this one that was part of the same root ball. I probably would have fooled with it first had I known. This looks to me like maybe an elm tree? What say you fellow scroungers?


----------



## 95custmz

Looks like Elm to me. I would definitely go back for the Locust. High in BTU’s. [emoji106][emoji2532]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just culling the boxelder and cherry that oak destroyed. It makes firewood too! Clearing to get to a couple more down logs. Not positive what the are. One looks like another pin oak the other not sure both 18-20" and about 20' long. Gotta clean up good don't need to pop one of them new firestone we put on the Jetstar last year!


best image hosting website


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Glad you got it figured out.
> I also had a rough day starting my Honda GX motor , I pulled it and didn't have a good enough grip on the handle and it pulled out of my hand, then I had to pull it one more time to get it to actually start, two pulls, very disappointing .
> To bad I'm letting this one go down the rd, I like the Honda gx series engines, but the 35 ton huskee is too heavy for me(specifically the tongue weight).
> You better get some more oak .



I have 27 ton. I discovered by accident that if I run the ram all the way out, the tongue weight goes WAY down. Same applies for changing from horizontal to vertical splitting.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, I can't find the thermolites here, there aren't very many of the Steplite-X either.
> Maybe they would be okay since it's not quite as harsh here .
> I've noticed my shoe size seems to be growing as well, been wondering about that.



Wet day here so I wore my Vikings







Then a thot came to mind , go to a Stihl or Husky dealer that stock chainsaw boots , look at the sole to see if they have the 3 sizes listed on them , if they do then you'll have a pretty good guide on sizing .
You could also send Bekina an email to find you a stocking dealer .
https://www.bekina-boots.com/en/boots
You can also look for a Dunlop dealer 
https://www.dunlopboots.com/en-us/products/dunlop-purofort-thermo-plus--full-safety-e662843
The Dunlops are also a real good boot but are more money .
Look for industrial suppliers , I find that I get better pricing with them as opposed to the retail sales stores .


----------



## dancan

So , I get a call from Paul the developer Friday afternoon , "I know it's short notice and there's rain in the forecast but ,,,"
I met up with Paul this morning to see what he needed cut. It hadn't start to rain yet so I loaded a couple on saws and figured I'd cut till it started to rain .






6 tanks and I was done the house section





No biggies on this lot , I laid out piles so they can pick them out and stack them by the road for me to pick up 








When I cut these lots I also make sure that I leave myself a clear trail to get in and out




I even made piles of Zoggerwood 




There was only 3 trees that were 16" at the butt so everything was cut with the 241






No need to drag around a 32" bar lol
By the time I get the septic field done there should be at least 2 trailer loads


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I need a saw in that class. The 011 does great but my next step up are all 61-67cc saws. Jred 52 but it needs bearings and weighs a little more then your 241.

Been burning zoggerwood all week. Beats taking wood out of the shed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

still burning spruce....


----------



## James Miller

Burning .mostly maple hear. Only needed to keep the fire going overnight one time so far this year. Just not that cold yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea i let it go out tonight...it was 73 in the house. WAY too hot for me


----------



## Cody

I've scrounged some of the elm up out of the ravine lately, my "bridges" work. I can't commit to using the nicer planks just yet but I might, I've got telephone poles I could use as well but they're rather old and cracked. If I were to use them properly then I'd have a seven foot wide bridge that would be rather nice. These are definitely a little shady to use, I guess it all depends how often I'll be using them, which won't be often as I'm looking at getting most of that dead wood out this year. I tore up a tire on my cart so I hauled some of them on the atv racks, almost seems faster as I leave them in 3 round lengths, around 51" or so. I can haul more with the cart but have to take it a bit slower, it's a pretty weak cart to begin with. It's been raining here again so that'll slow things down. If I achieve my goal this winter that's going to slow down things even more probably, almost depressing to think I won't be using the chainsaws as much to cut wood. 

Some of the elm, measuring 16-21% on my cheapo moisture meter, I'll stack it for a year if I have to.



I ran 5 3/8" lag bolts through the planks into a 3x4 piece of oak for additional strength. These were the two skinniest boards we had milled so I figured if they held it up, so would the larger ones with the 3x4 in them. I'd like to turn them 1/4 turn and run them on something more substantial if it's a long term deal.



I've got two more rows to complete to finish off the south side, and I've started pulling off the north side. I'm pulling wood off the north side this year and some of the stuff on the bottom side is still a bit wet, so I think I'll move it to the south side to help finish that off, and then I'll start from the south side next year. After that I don't think I'll continue to stack wood in there, but I do plan on filling in the north side next spring so it's actually full.




I've also got some crates that I've started putting this years wood to burn in. One was a 5x10 pallet that I made, and that's a bit much for the 856 to move, two of them are 4'x4' and ones 4'x5'. We'll see if I use them much, it means I have to handle wood one more time but it might pay off. If nothing else I'll use them just to store wood closer to the garage and house, and fill them by using the four wheeler and dump cart.


----------



## MustangMike

Bullvi22 said:


> Gave the 310 its first workout in over two years today. Nice little scounge 50 yds from my aunt's front door. My boy was there with his grandmother to supervise things. After I put the saw away I noticed there is a locust tree just to the left of this one that was part of the same root ball. I probably would have fooled with it first had I known. This looks to me like maybe an elm tree? What say you fellow scroungers?
> 
> View attachment 683138
> View attachment 683139



I don't think that is Elm, at least not like any Elm around here. Looks like Pig Nut (aka Smooth Bark) Hickory to me. I think Elm leaves usually have teeth on the edge.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I don't think that is Elm, at least not like any Elm around here. Looks like Pig Nut (aka Smooth Bark) Hickory to me. I think Elm leaves usually have teeth on the edge.


Can’t vouch for the pig nut hickory but correct on elm having a ragged edge.


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> Glad you got it figured out.
> I also had a rough day starting my Honda GX motor , I pulled it and didn't have a good enough grip on the handle and it pulled out of my hand, then I had to pull it one more time to get it to actually start, two pulls, very disappointing .
> To bad I'm letting this one go down the rd, I like the Honda gx series engines, but the 35 ton huskee is too heavy for me(specifically the tongue weight).
> You better get some more oak .



There are several good ways to handle tongue weight without too much trouble.
1. Extend the length of your trailer hitch. (NOT the tow ball or receiver on the car, either!) This puts more of the load on the trailer axles and less on the ball. It also makes those short little splitters easier to back up.
2. Mount up a load equalizer. This involves buying parts and then attaching them, but they sure do work. It does, however, add new stresses to your towing vehicle that are much different than just lots of weight on the tow ball.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I have 27 ton. I discovered by accident that if I run the ram all the way out, the tongue weight goes WAY down. Same applies for changing from horizontal to vertical splitting.


Thanks, that's a great piece of advice.
I found out that they tip up a little easier than I like with the ram out one time many yrs ago , but I never thought of using that to balance it for moving it around.
No worries anymore about that particular splitter, I sold it this morning to the first guy who came and looked at it, I did just fine on it.
I'll probably keep the swisher 34 ton around (at least for a bit or until someone wants it more than me), it's well balanced, has a great cycle time, has a winter start feature(belt driven pump with a disconnect for cold weather starting), and it even has electric start just need to get a battery for that to work. It also has some very goofy wood rack sort of thing on it that I will be pulling off as they are a huge waste of time, space, energy, and they are totally in the way. It would be nice to make those "racks" into a nice log holder and to add a log lift, but I don't know that I will keep it around long enough to do anything but remove the racks.


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> I don't think that is Elm, at least not like any Elm around here. Looks like Pig Nut (aka Smooth Bark) Hickory to me. I think Elm leaves usually have teeth on the edge.





Dahmer said:


> Can’t vouch for the pig nut hickory but correct on elm having a ragged edge.



The word of choice for plant taxonomy (naming & identifying plants) is "serrated" . "Toothed" & "lobed" are other words for leaf shapes, but teeth are bigger than serrations, and lobes are smoother. Sometimes teeth are serrated.






Red maple & sugar maple.
https://northernwoodlands.org/knots_and_bolts/red_versus_sugar

So far as I know, all elm trees have serrated edges, mostly without "teeth". Obviously, this is one of those gray areas where either word can be used.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> There are several good ways to handle tongue weight without too much trouble.
> 1. Extend the length of your trailer hitch. This puts more of the load on the trailer axles and less on the ball. It also makes those short little splitters easier to back up.
> 2. Mount up a load equalizer. This involves buying parts and then attaching them, but they sure do work. It does, however, add new stresses to your towing vehicle that are much different than just lots of weight on the tow ball.


Thanks. 
They are easy to back for me as I don't normally pull them with anything but my zero turn, a quad, or the tractor(with chains on the bucket like in the picture below, I also use hook them to the top of the bucket if I'm going up hill and can then use the bucket to push the splitter at the tongue which is how I loaded it today for the guy who bought it). I like them to turn fast as I can get them into tighter places which I find helps a lot. Hauling a splitter on the rd with a vehicle is not something I do very often, I like to put them on a trailer as the motor mount gussets on the most of them are not well designed and will cause cracks in the hydraulic tank from bouncing since they also have no suspension. 
What type of load equalize are you talking about, one like you use for a large camper, it's just a little splitter , sure my suburban can handle that, it's my back that would rather not move them around.
I like handle @MustangMike made for the tongue of his, great way to get a proper lifting technique so as not to twist while lifting the tongue, I've pulled muscles in my back lifting them in the past  and would rather lift properly than to deal with that again .


----------



## pdqdl

Shucks. You didn't say it was hard to move by hand. Consider this:



https://www.crofttrailer.com/croft-pneumatic-wheel-kit/
"Mounting plate on the this assembly does not rotate"​


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> Shucks. You didn't say it was hard to move by hand. Consider this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.crofttrailer.com/croft-pneumatic-wheel-kit/
> "Mounting plate on the this assembly does not rotate"​



It's sold .
A couple yrs ago I almost bought an electric trailer dolly that was used by a boat service company, but I didn't.
These days I think I'd get one of these , NOT, but it is pretty cool .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=67&v=GINFzcvHP3Q


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> They are easy to back for me as I don't normally pull them with anything but my zero turn, a quad, or the tractor(with chains on the bucket like in the picture below, I also use hook them to the top of the bucket if I'm going up hill and can then use the bucket to push the splitter at the tongue which is how I loaded it today for the guy who bought it). I like them to turn fast as I can get them into tighter places which I find helps a lot. Hauling a splitter on the rd with a vehicle is not something I do very often, I like to put them on a trailer as the motor mount gussets on the most of them are not well designed and will cause cracks in the hydraulic tank from bouncing since they also have no suspension.
> What type of load equalize are you talking about, one like you use for a large camper, it's just a little splitter , sure my suburban can handle that, it's my back that would rather not move them around.
> I like handle @MustangMike made for the tongue of his, great way to get a proper lifting technique so as not to twist while lifting the tongue, I've pulled muscles in my back lifting them in the past  and would rather lift properly than to deal with that again .
> View attachment 683223


I use a c clamp to hold a trailer hitch on the bucket of my little tractor. Works great for moving splitters, boat trailer etc. a bit more control than using the chain.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I use a c clamp to hold a trailer hitch on the bucket of my little tractor. Works great for moving splitters, boat trailer etc. a bit more control than using the chain.


Thanks. 
Do you have a picture. I just brought a raker grinder over to a buddies last night, he's a retired millwright and could whip something up in a flash. I look forward to the day I have a welder here, as well as a barn to put it in lol.
I've thought about that before as I have a couple Reese style receivers in the basement as well as a draw bar or two down there. 
For the smaller stuff I usually use the mower/quad but anything with a heavier tongue weight I'll use the tractor, that's normally my larger trailers(16' steel, 20' aluminum) as the quad/mower do great with everything up to the 4x8 trailer.
Have a great day.


----------



## Bocephous

Bullvi22 said:


> Gave the 310 its first workout in over two years today. Nice little scounge 50 yds from my aunt's front door. My boy was there with his grandmother to supervise things. After I put the saw away I noticed there is a locust tree just to the left of this one that was part of the same root ball. I probably would have fooled with it first had I known. This looks to me like maybe an elm tree? What say you fellow scroungers?
> 
> View attachment 683138
> View attachment 683139



Looks like beech to me.


----------



## James Miller

The bucket on are tractor is drilled so we can mount a ball. Makes it easy to haul a splitter or trailer around the property.


----------



## MustangMike

For those of us w/o the fancy tractors, etc. And, when I go on the road, it goes in the trailer, a much smoother ride, and my handle really helps getting it in and out. Also, makes it much easier for 2 people to share the load if another is available.

A solid piece of 2.5" X 2.5" Black Oak bolted and glued (w/PL Premium) and the ends rounded with a draw knife. Every splitter should have one!


----------



## Bullvi22

MustangMike said:


> I don't think that is Elm, at least not like any Elm around here. Looks like Pig Nut (aka Smooth Bark) Hickory to me. I think Elm leaves usually have teeth on the edge.



You know after I posted that I kept digging in the tree ID book and I think you are right, pignut hickory does seem to match the closest.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 683282
> The bucket on are tractor is drilled so we can mount a ball. Makes it easy to haul a splitter or trailer around the property.



I put a ball on both the hitch and front end of my rider mower. Most of the time the splitter is being pushed into position - much easier to push it than back it into position.


----------



## dancan

Well , I played the "Good Husband" this morning so I was allowed to play the "Bad Husband" this afternoon lol
I had to get the septic field done , a 100' x 30' swath .
It was a nice and sunny day but a little on the windy side so I started on the downwind end .






There's a lot of small and brush to clear

















Hopefully the excavator operator can find my piles


----------



## dancan

And it wasn't all Spruce BTW


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> And it wasn't all Spruce BTW


Sprucetopia lol.
Nice work btw.


----------



## MustangMike

You sure keep that little saw busy!


----------



## MustangMike

Bullvi22 said:


> You know after I posted that I kept digging in the tree ID book and I think you are right, pignut hickory does seem to match the closest.



The give away for me was the bark, look at the small piece on the lower left of your first picture. The only two trees I know that have markings like that are Pig Nut Hickory, and Norway Maple, and your pic of the leaves confirmed (in my mind) the Hickory.

Elm will have scalier bark, and serrated leaves (did I get that right this time?). I keep learning!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You sure keep that little saw busy!


Funny, just talking about them on the other channel .
I just picked up another job for this fall, the 241(back up/sharp chain when I don't want to sharpen), 4300, 201cm rear handle and the ht101 will be the saws ran on that job.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> @svk @James Miller and any other Fiskars fanatic. I did but that Fiskars splitting axe but since I was done splitting for the year I really haven’t played with it much. I split a couple dry rounds with it and seemed to work good. Stopped at my buddy’s place to show him and whacked a few green 14”-16” maple rounds, not near as good. Do you guys use the Fiskars on green wood? Lots of our wood has lots of branches, how do you work around those? I plan on using it this winter on some big oak rounds that we didn’t noodle and couldn’t get the truck/trailer to because of wet ground. Thanks.


Yes it seems to work great on green wood for me because of the speed you can get. Of course on sugar maple you often need a heaver tool.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, and on Norway Maple and Elm you may need a little TNT!


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I use a c clamp to hold a trailer hitch on the bucket of my little tractor. Works great for moving splitters, boat trailer etc. a bit more control than using the chain.





chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> Do you have a picture. I just brought a raker grinder over to a buddies last night, he's a retired millwright and could whip something up in a flash. I look forward to the day I have a welder here, as well as a barn to put it in lol.
> I've thought about that before as I have a couple Reese style receivers in the basement as well as a draw bar or two down there.
> For the smaller stuff I usually use the mower/quad but anything with a heavier tongue weight I'll use the tractor, that's normally my larger trailers(16' steel, 20' aluminum) as the quad/mower do great with everything up to the 4x8 trailer.
> Have a great day.


i use one like this for the splitter and moving trailers around with the tractor. https://www.palletforks.com/three-point-attachments/trailer-moving-attachments.html


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> You sure keep that little saw busy!



It sure earn's it's keep


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i use one like this for the splitter and moving trailers around with the tractor. https://www.palletforks.com/three-point-attachments/trailer-moving-attachments.html


That's on sale now for $80, that's cheap .
I have everything here to make something that would be just as effective. I'd also want to add some hooks onto it.
Do you ever use the d-ring on it.
Since my buddy is working on the raker grinder maybe I will bring the parts over and cut and weld it all up, might even get a welding lesson out of the deal .
Are you happy with the height of that receiver.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's on sale now for $80, that's cheap .
> I have everything here to make something that would be just as effective. I'd also want to add some hooks onto it.
> Do you ever use the d-ring on it.
> Since my buddy is working on the raker grinder maybe I will bring the parts over and cut and weld it all up, might even get a welding lesson out of the deal .
> Are you happy with the height of that receiver.


Hooked to the 3 pt arms so what ever height you need. have to use the toplink to level it out. thought about hooks but didn't get there yet. my buddy got that for me for hauling grain to the mill last year.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cody, I just noticed in your signature

Stihl MS170 - WT215 Carb & MM; 12" B/C - BIL's

How do you/your BIL like it with the mod? I've largely thought there's so little to gain from modding my 180 that unless it needed a new carb anyway I'd leave it, but interested to hear what you think.


----------



## Griff93

If anyone near Huntsville al is looking for firewood logs, send me a pm. I have lots of poplar, maple, etc. No oak or hickory. Wood is free and I will load them onto your trailer with one of our grapples.


----------



## tdiguy

Daylight savings time is going to kill my weekday evening scrounging..... So just weekends or next spring.


----------



## pdqdl

Start at 6am!


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> i use one like this for the splitter and moving trailers around with the tractor. https://www.palletforks.com/three-point-attachments/trailer-moving-attachments.html


Got most of the stuff on my work bench to make a simple one of these. One of these days....


----------



## al-k

made this out of a old draw bar


----------



## rwoods

farmer steve said:


> i use one like this for the splitter and moving trailers around with the tractor. https://www.palletforks.com/three-point-attachments/trailer-moving-attachments.html



Easy to step it up a notch.

I started with this six years ago: Receiver Hitch and Removable Forks. Please ignore the broken lift arm.




Added this later: Short Removable Boom for Skidding.





To this: Brackets to Hold Forks.




Then this last year: Two Speed Hydraulic Winch. 




Then a paint job:




I will be adding a longer removable aluminum boom as soon as I can get it welded together.

Who know what is next - hopefully, a newer tractor with a FEL.

Ron


----------



## Cody

LondonNeil said:


> Cody, I just noticed in your signature
> 
> Stihl MS170 - WT215 Carb & MM; 12" B/C - BIL's
> 
> How do you/your BIL like it with the mod? I've largely thought there's so little to gain from modding my 180 that unless it needed a new carb anyway I'd leave it, but interested to hear what you think.



I gave that saw to him because he's got a couple homelites I've been meaning to rebuild for him, this got him off my back. I wanted a 171 for a couple of reasons, one being the side chain tensioner. I miss the 170 though, with the muffler opened and the walbro carb it was a mean little runner. You could actually push pretty good on it where before you had to take it easy, started better and ran easier when cold too. The 171 still needs coaxing until it's got some heat in it, I could probably fix that with the tuning. It's also not broken in yet likely, with the 193 I'm always grabbing for it. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Erik B

turnkey4099 said:


> I put a ball on both the hitch and front end of my rider mower. Most of the time the splitter is being pushed into position - much easier to push it than back it into position.


@turnkey4099 Do you have a pic of the hitch on the front of your rider? Love to see it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hit the gym again the other day for a light sawing and fiskaring session. Only used the 460 for this. The logs were in 2-4 round 'tree service' length which meant that the rounds are all different but I don't think that affects how they burn. Peppermint dries really fast, the checking on the ends is from only a week's worth of drying time.







I also had some other rounds that I had cut previously that got fiskared. A bit of fluffy punk in a few rounds but mostly good. 







Nice easy afternoon.


----------



## tdiguy

pdqdl said:


> Start at 6am!


 Usually 35 miles and half of my commute to work away at 6am.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cody said:


> I gave that saw to him because he's got a couple homelites I've been meaning to rebuild for him, this got him off my back. I wanted a 171 for a couple of reasons, one being the side chain tensioner. I miss the 170 though, with the muffler opened and the walbro carb it was a mean little runner. You could actually push pretty good on it where before you had to take it easy, started better and ran easier when cold too. The 171 still needs coaxing until it's got some heat in it, I could probably fix that with the tuning. It's also not broken in yet likely, with the 193 I'm always grabbing for it. It's definitely worth it.



Sounds good. Was it straight forward? The case/handle needs an extra hole drilling for access to the H screw I understand, otherwise is it just a carb swap and drill holes in the muffler? One extra hole of about 3/8" I think I read.

Chinese wt 215 clone is only a fiver.... Think I'll get one, fit it and make sure it works, then take the drill to the muffler.


----------



## Cowboy254

A few more pics. Two loads of splits taken over to the shed from next door, one piled high on the trailer




One smaller load, prolly a little over 2 cubes or not quite 2/3 cord all up. 



4-5 cubes of peppermint splits in this pile now. 




I ended up moving my box species into the shed for future years and will stack this stuff out the front on bricks and it will dry out well over summer to be burned first up next winter. Might also get to light the fire again tomorrow, a cold front predicted to be putting a little snow on the hills would be all the excuse I need.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Replaced a brake line on dads old windstar. (He hasn't driven since August but likes to have options). Just beat the rain by the time I picked the line and put it on.

So to do something I cleaned the Jonsereds 52 and sharpened the chain. No sooner did I get er fueled n started the drizzle broke! So I went out and dropped 2 more boxelder, cut em up n stumped 3 stumps... Rains back! Beings how I could melt called it for another day.


----------



## MustangMike

During a very brief rasped from raindrops, I went out and hand split some Pig Nut Hickory with the Fiskars X-27. Was actually very surprised how easy the Hickory was to split by hand! Was good to get a little fresh air and exercise.

Boy, looks almost just like the wood in the 2nd pic of Cowboy's post 35342!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

One of my girls stopped by this evening with pics of her deer. Wasn't note worthy button buck and not the clean kill we all aspire to...

She put meat on her table though!


----------



## Jeffkrib

No Scrounging of late, it’s getting a bit hot for that in my part of the world, while you guys in the northern hemisphere have started the home fires burning we have started our AC systems.


Here’s some pictures of my weekend Canyoning in the Wollemi national park.

Abseiling and swimming through deep water with a full overnight pack is not the best but you get to go to some remote areas where not many people get to.


----------



## turnkey4099

Erik B said:


> @turnkey4099 Do you have a pic of the hitch on the front of your rider? Love to see it.



I have the JD 110 with factory bumper (round tube bent in bow). Had the welder add a plate behind and flush with the tube, ball mounts in the plate. 

Still learning how to post pics, I tried one the other day "file too big". I did discover how to downsize a pic this afternoon but have no idea what size to make them.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I put a ball on both the hitch and front end of my rider mower. Most of the time the splitter is being pushed into position - much easier to push it than back it into position.


I have so many different pieces of equipment, I got tired of taking the ball on and off my JD265. I used to have stuff with a drop pin, 1 7/8, 2, and 2 5/16" balls, So I went to Tractor Supply and bought a 2" receiver tube and welded it on top of the factory hitch, right over the ball hole. Now I just stick a receiver draw bar in for what ever I'm pulling. My 1/2 cord trailer's jack stand was too low and would rip big chunks of sod up, so I bought a 7" drop hitch and turned it upside down for a 7" lift. Now no more problems. I can even jockey my 5000 pound dump trailer around on level pavement.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I have the JD 110 with factory bumper (round tube bent in bow). Had the welder add a plate behind and flush with the tube, ball mounts in the plate.
> 
> Still learning how to post pics, I tried one the other day "file too big". I did discover how to downsize a pic this afternoon but have no idea what size to make them.


If you take a screenshot(you can google how to do it on your computer) it will ask where you want to save the screenshot to, I save them to my desktop. Then when I'm on here I select "upload file", then desktop, then I look for the picture(I know where they usually go on my computer), then I select the picture, then I hit "choose". Now it will load to this page, put the curser where you want the picture and select "full Image" and it will put it on the page to the largest size AS allows.
Here's my wood pile after pulling a cord out to sell the other day. The tractor is only in the picture for size, if the wood was on a concrete pad I could load with it, but it's not. The bottom of the bucket is 7' high.


----------



## LondonNeil

That canyon looks fun Jeff!


----------



## Bullvi22

Went down and worked on "miss piggy" yesterday, my pignut scrounge here in town. Turns out there were two little locusts in the mess, the tops were punky but I got quite a bit of good wood. Not bad for a quick scrounge with the subie on a Monday morning. I cut some more after these pics were taken, it was all little bluebie wanted by the time I headed out.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bullvi22 said:


> Went down and worked on "miss piggy" yesterday, my pignut scrounge here in town. Turns out there were two little locusts in the mess, the tops were punky but I got quite a bit of good wood. Not bad for a quick scrounge with the subie on a Monday morning. I cut some more after these pics were taken, it was all little bluebie wanted by the time I headed out. View attachment 683674
> 
> View attachment 683671
> View attachment 683672
> View attachment 683673



Ah yes, the challenges of scrounging with a Subaru...I understand them well. I've nearly beaten mine to death pulling an overloaded trailer around. In fact, that's the plan, then I've got an excuse to buy a ute


----------



## Philbert

Bullvi22 said:


> Went down and worked on "miss piggy" yesterday, my pignut scrounge here in town.


Nice scrounge!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Bullvi22 said:


> Went down and worked on "miss piggy" yesterday, my pignut scrounge here in town. Turns out there were two little locusts in the mess, the tops were punky but I got quite a bit of good wood. Not bad for a quick scrounge with the subie on a Monday morning. I cut some more after these pics were taken, it was all little bluebie wanted by the time I headed out. View attachment 683674
> 
> View attachment 683671
> View attachment 683672
> View attachment 683673


I was going to offer to swing by and treat you to an adult beverage, then I checked and I think you are more than a little day trip away. I've got property in Hardy County, right next to Lost River State Park.


----------



## Bullvi22

rarefish383 said:


> I was going to offer to swing by and treat you to an adult beverage, then I checked and I think you are more than a little day trip away. I've got property in Hardy County, right next to Lost River State Park.



Lol, I hate to miss out on a free beverage! I’d like to go to a GTG sometime but who knows where the closest one would be. My family has a camp in Pocahontas county, it’s my excuse to start cutting wood again. We’re just across the river from watoga.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bullvi22 said:


> Lol, I hate to miss out on a free beverage! I’d like to go to a GTG sometime but who knows where the closest one would be. My family has a camp in Pocahontas county, it’s my excuse to start cutting wood again. We’re just across the river from watoga.


That’s a name I haven’t seen in a long time. One of the biggest bucks I ever saw was stepping into Watoga State Park, that sound right?


----------



## Bullvi22

Dahmer said:


> That’s a name I haven’t seen in a long time. One of the biggest bucks I ever saw was stepping into Watoga State Park, that sound right?



Can’t say that I have seen many big bucks up there but there are deer for sure. Lots of black bear too. I went just outside the park squirrel hunting last month, there are millions of those.


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like winter will show its face soon. I’ve been burning willow since it’s been cold enough to need heat and it’s been working great. Volume wise I’ve been burning a lot but it’s quite light when dry. I’ve always just used a good hardwood mix of maple, ash, elm etc.. but this willow is saving the better wood for colder days


----------



## rarefish383

Bullvi22 said:


> Lol, I hate to miss out on a free beverage! I’d like to go to a GTG sometime but who knows where the closest one would be. My family has a camp in Pocahontas county, it’s my excuse to start cutting wood again. We’re just across the river from watoga.


Our Savage collector club has GTG's too, we call them Savage Fests. There are less folks that collect old Savage firearms than people that play with chainsaws, so our fests are really spread out. Two day events that some travel 10-12 hours to get to. Having GTG's pop up within a 4-5 hour drive is doable for me, with a hotel. Keep your eyes on the chainsaw thread, I think they post more of them there. I really enjoyed the PA GTG leadfarmer put on.


----------



## Bullvi22

rarefish383 said:


> Our Savage collector club has GTG's too, we call them Savage Fests. There are less folks that collect old Savage firearms than people that play with chainsaws, so our fests are really spread out. Two day events that some travel 10-12 hours to get to. Having GTG's pop up within a 4-5 hour drive is doable for me, with a hotel. Keep your eyes on the chainsaw thread, I think they post more of them there. I really enjoyed the PA GTG leadfarmer put on.



Sounds good. I don’t have any savages but I am a big fan of lever guns. My oldest one is a ‘53 model marlin 336


----------



## Bullvi22

The vets office across the way had one of these Australian looking babies blow down a couple weeks ago. Billy bobs tree service cut it up into chunks and left it. Any idea what it is? Couldn’t get much easier as far as scrounging goes but I’d hate for miss piggy to think I was cheating on her, unless this stuff is Osage orange of course.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bullvi22 said:


> The vets office across the way had one of these Australian looking babies blow down a couple weeks ago. Billy bobs tree service cut it up into chunks and left it. Any idea what it is? Couldn’t get much easier as far as scrounging goes but I’d hate for miss piggy to think I was cheating on her, unless this stuff is Osage orange of course.
> 
> View attachment 683815



General principle: Scrounge first, ask questions later. The small leaf and branches do look like one of the smaller eucalypts but I'm not sure what to make of the trunk. Farmers plant similar things along fence lines for wind protection for stock. That said, I did cut a similar type of tree last year and it was great burning, dense and clean. Only one way to find out, and if it is already cut up....


----------



## Bullvi22

Cowboy254 said:


> General principle: Scrounge first, ask questions later. The small leaf and branches do look like one of the smaller eucalypts but I'm not sure what to make of the trunk. Farmers plant similar things along fence lines for wind protection for stock. That said, I did cut a similar type of tree last year and it was great burning, dense and clean. Only one way to find out, and if it is already cut up....



It is kinda like trolling to ask scroungers if I should bother to pick up this cut up free wood right across the road from me or not


----------



## svk

A friend is bringing me a decent looking 028 this weekend. Needs carb cleaning. I asked him how much and he said zero as someone gave it to him and he doesn't have time to fix it. Never ran that model but should be a nice addition to the fleet.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did ya ever find a 70e? See one on cl in Lake Nebagamon, WI
Runner for $150


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Did ya ever find a 70e? See one on cl in Lake Nebagamon, WI
> Runner for $150


No I didn't. Unfortunately that is 3 hours away from me!


----------



## rarefish383

Bullvi22 said:


> It is kinda like trolling to ask scroungers if I should bother to pick up this cut up free wood right across the road from me or not


Maybe I should have my scrounging card revoked. I don't really scrounge. I harvest dead standing Oaks. Maybe I'm a tree farmer? I have 3 farms that I cut on, if I have to cut down a dead Oak tree, to get to a Maple tree, I just take the Oak. There are always more dead Oaks waiting, so I skip the Maple. So, if you ask me if you should take that wood, my first question is, "Is there a dead Oak next to it? Take it first, then get the mystery wood".


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 683773
> Looks like winter will show its face soon. I’ve been burning willow since it’s been cold enough to need heat and it’s been working great. Volume wise I’ve been burning a lot but it’s quite light when dry. I’ve always just used a good hardwood mix of maple, ash, elm etc.. but this willow is saving the better wood for colder days



Willow is fine firewood if one is willing to put up with constant reloading and the ash. Here there are no hardwoods and quality evergreen (fir/tamarack(yes I know it is not 'EVERgreen)) are rather hard to come by. I heated my house with nothing but willow except for a few quality scrounges (one tree at a time mostly) for over 25 years. Still use 50% willow mixed with black locust all winter long.


----------



## turnkey4099

Bullvi22 said:


> It is kinda like trolling to ask scroungers if I should bother to pick up this cut up free wood right across the road from me or not



There is no better firewood than 'free', especially if it is right at one's doorstep.


----------



## JustJeff

So I says to the wife last night “Know what you and that stove have in common? I’m gonna put a load in both of ya before I go to sleep!”
Yeah..she doesn’t think I’m as funny as I think I am..


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> No I didn't. Unfortunately that is 3 hours away from me!


Yeah, 135 miles from here...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

JustJeff said:


> So I says to the wife last night “Know what you and that stove have in common? I’m gonna put a load in both of ya before I go to sleep!”
> Yeah..she doesn’t think I’m as funny as I think I am..


I bet you did FAR less work to get the stove warmed up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ran dad to a Dr appointment in the cities. So this was all I could cut n split today. One wheelbarrow of wet smelly oak. Might get a break in the rain/snow tomorrow. Still gonna be soggy wet on everything.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ran dad to a Dr appointment in the cities. So this was all I could cut n split today. One wheelbarrow of wet smelly oak. Might get a break in the rain/snow tomorrow. Still gonna be soggy wet on everything.


i like frozen river and lake ice as much or more then most people! when it's ice on a thick layer of forest leaves, now this is a different story all together!! slicker then grease and twice as miserable even with a full loaded cord of dry red oak and cant climb a short hill in the woods? yes! 4 wheel drive didnt do any more than plain 2 wheel wonder. sad day when i have to be rescued from a simple days journey/work. guess its time to remount the 8 ton winch!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I came across a couple nice logs down in "the slough". Its dry now but will be froze down or under water if I don't get em while the gettings good!


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ran dad to a Dr appointment in the cities. So this was all I could cut n split today. One wheelbarrow of wet smelly oak. Might get a break in the rain/snow tomorrow. Still gonna be soggy wet on everything.


I am headed that way tomorrow.


----------



## Cody

LondonNeil said:


> Sounds good. Was it straight forward? The case/handle needs an extra hole drilling for access to the H screw I understand, otherwise is it just a carb swap and drill holes in the muffler? One extra hole of about 3/8" I think I read.
> 
> Chinese wt 215 clone is only a fiver.... Think I'll get one, fit it and make sure it works, then take the drill to the muffler.



I honestly don't remember. I learned from this site how to do it, and I'm sure I can help you find the proper threads to help if need be. It was pretty easy, I drilled most of the original holes slightly larger but a couple of them were a little ugly, and I didn't run screen nor the deflector. I thought about just making it one large hole, and running the deflector as it's going to reduce it down but never did it, figured if I was passing it off to the bil I'd better not, he's a total dumbazz.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> That canyon looks fun Jeff!


Neil if you’re ever in Sydney, I’d be more than happy to take you canyoning.


----------



## rarefish383

I got pics, really I do. But, Imgur won't let me get to them. I went over my friends house to get the top of the big Oak I skidded out the other day. On a whim, I grabbed the ikle MS170. Man was that fun. Cut and loaded 3/4 of a cord. Then rigged up my ropes to go back today and get a couple more big logs. Then one of my grass customers called and asked if I could come mow/catch her grass and leaves today, before it rains again. So, maybe I'll cut wood in the rain tomorrow. I think it's supposed to be clear most of the day anyway.


----------



## James Miller

Went back to the place the tree crew left a mess and cut up the 2 cherries I told the lady I'd be back for when the weather cleared.
Then to be nice I took down the rotted out trunks.


----------



## MustangMike

I could be wrong, but I think the one on the right is Black Cherry and the one on the left is Black Birch. They look very similar, but the Cherry will have darker wood in the center.

Both make great fire wood.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the one on the right is Black Cherry and the one on the left is Black Birch. They look very similar, but the Cherry will have darker wood in the center.
> 
> Both make great fire wood.


Could be this property is a firewood hacks dream. Oak, hickory, locust, cherry, dogwood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Send me some dogwood. Ya know. To try some out.


----------



## dancan

Dogwood ?






Go for the spruce


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Looks like thermite.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I hauled a couple buckets of half green boxelder and cherry out. Then cut up a small but nice dry cherry. I had to work for it. Carried it about 60 yards arm loads or 2-3 peices at a time.

Parked that load in the shed as the snow flakes started to fall. Should be good for 4-5 days of heat without pulling out of the shed.

Both the nice logs I saw the other day turned out to be huge poplar. Shoulda known. There is a lot of red oak in the same area. But can't really drive in there without some luck, frost and some more clearing.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Looks like thermite.


Nah , Spruceonium [emoji41]


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Dogwood ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the spruce


Thats what I got.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was good/bad day.

Good got that 7' bucket of cherry split. Nieghbor came by and lent a hand. All I did was run the lever. Honda started 1st pull fourth use since its fits. Calling that fixed.

Bad went to make a test cut in an oak log with the 011 and punching way over its class there...

The muffler rattled off in the cut n melted a pin hole in the starter cover. Did Stihl ever design a simple lock for exhaust screws like the old Jonsereds ECT? Lost a clean original top cover on the 038 to a cracked cover not long ago.

Anyway snow got heavy for a while along with some gusty winds. Said heck gonna call it and go enjoy some heat and coffee. Between the wind and humidity blah!


----------



## dancan

Rain, thunder, gusts of up to 50 mph and 57* up here for tomorrow in the Great White North .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Lucky you. I’ll take snow over this 38* rain crap we had today.


----------



## James Miller

Do any of you know if stihl makes an 8 pin picco rim? I'd like one for the 16" 3/8lp setup on the 490 if they do.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Lucky you. I’ll take snow over this 38* rain crap we had today.


I agree. I've got the rest of that cherry/birch sitting in the woods. Not going to get it in this slop.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 684224
> Do any of you know if stihl makes an 8 pin picco rim? I'd like one for the 16" 3/8lp setup on the 490 if they do.


I’m finding an 8 for .325 and .404 but not 3/8 picco.


----------



## MustangMike

Troubles, problems, but F it!!!

My well stopped working this AM. They want to pull the pump on Monday, but my brother and my friend Harold think something else is wrong. My brother and the well guys will be over Monday morning. In the meantime, I'm hooked up to my next door neighbor's hose.

Will be going up to the cabin with Harold for Vet day (tomorrow + Sun). I hear reports it may be snow up there.

I have to move lots of milled boards and a fence for them to access the well, but heavy rain all day today. Very frustrating!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

What do they think is wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I dread well problems. Rarely goes smoothly for me. No one wants to touch shallow wells anymore so it's a bring a buddy deal around here.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Was good/bad day.
> 
> Good got that 7' bucket of cherry split. Nieghbor came by and lent a hand. All I did was run the lever. Honda started 1st pull fourth use since its fits. Calling that fixed.
> 
> Bad went to make a test cut in an oak log with the 011 and punching way over its class there...
> 
> The muffler rattled off in the cut n melted a pin hole in the starter cover. Did Stihl ever design a simple lock for exhaust screws like the old Jonsereds ECT? Lost a clean original top cover on the 038 to a cracked cover not long ago.
> 
> Anyway snow got heavy for a while along with some gusty winds. Said heck gonna call it and go enjoy some heat and coffee. Between the wind and humidity blah!


I hear what your saying "ONE" !!! after getting stuck the other day its been a "stay at home and fix chit " till it all hardens up before I head back to the bad azz woods on Monday next! lol but I did get the winch mounted for any further adventures in/on a slippery slope.... +6 for an over night low so this will help!


----------



## cantoo

I worked most of the day in the crappy weather, wet snow and a nasty wind. Cut up a pile of limbwood in approx. 32" lengths for the OWB. I might even get some of it stacked on Sunday even if it's raining. My wife's side of the family is having Christmas tomorrow. I thought long and hard about it and sometimes you just gotta do what's right. She'll be going by herself and I'll be suffering in silence alone at an auction sale. I'm sure she'll understand and if not well I'm sure I'll get a bunch of wood stacked in crates on Sunday. I should probably take a little snack out of the cupboard and hide it out in the shop tonight too as I figure dinner might be a little sparse Sunday night.
Also have a big Amish sale coming up on Thursday this week, but I took a day off work for that. I'm working in Toronto all week so will stay overnight and go straight to the sale. They have a couple of conveyors I just might need. Maybe a couple more splitters too and some pretty good sausages.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Don’t eat anything not in the original wrapper and safety seals intact.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 684224
> Do any of you know if stihl makes an 8 pin picco rim? I'd like one for the 16" 3/8lp setup on the 490 if they do.


Supposedly (according to Oregon), you can use their 3/8 rim for either LP or standard 3/8 chain. I had a 7 point on my 346 before I got a reworked Stihl from @Homelite410. I had no problems with it. I'll bring it (the Oregon rim) along to the GTG if you want to give it a try. Let me know.


----------



## James Miller

There out there. I'll have to see if @farmer steve can ask his dealer about one.


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> My wife's side of the family is having Christmas tomorrow. I thought long and hard about it and sometimes you just gotta do what's right.



You're so right. It's our wedding anniversary next week so I've planned a day out cutting wood then catching up with the boys for a crapload of beers .


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> What do they think is wrong?



They think the pump is fried, the guy touched my well cap and got "juiced". However, my friend and my brother both think if that were the case the breaker would have tripped, and it did not.

My well is anything but shallow. 1,330 feet, with pump at 860. 2 Hp 3 phase pump. My brother suspects they may have installed the 3 phase controller wrong. My static level is between 400 + 500 feet. Well was drilled deeper, and pump installed just over 3 years ago. They say pump is covered, but not labor.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> They think the pump is fried, the guy touched my well cap and got "juiced". However, my friend and my brother both think if that were the case the breaker would have tripped, and it did not.
> 
> My well is anything but shallow. 1,330 feet, with pump at 860. 2 Hp 3 phase pump. My brother suspects they may have installed the 3 phase controller wrong. My static level is between 400 + 500 feet. Well was drilled deeper, and pump installed just over 3 years ago. They say pump is covered, but not labor.


Mike i watched my well doctor check mine and he knew right away when he checked the controller/ pressure switch with his meter that the pump was bad. Check the pressure switch and the pipe that the gauge is attached to. the small pipe can get clogged sometimes. Not sure why you would be getting juiced at the well cap. Good luck buddy.


----------



## rarefish383

My plumber said it's usually not the pump, but the wiring. He said the vibration of the pump will rub a hole in the wiring if it's touching the casing anywhere, and at that depth, it may be hard to keep the wire away from anything. If it rubbed a hole in the wire that may be why your getting zapped. But, you would think that would trip the breaker. Good luck.


----------



## LondonNeil

Blimey, a trip to Hatton Garden for rings. A plain band for me.... Still cost about the same as a ms462, don't think about the one with sparkles for the fiancee.


----------



## farmer steve

And that's not for the ring price.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> They think the pump is fried, the guy touched my well cap and got "juiced". However, my friend and my brother both think if that were the case the breaker would have tripped, and it did not.
> 
> My well is anything but shallow. 1,330 feet, with pump at 860. 2 Hp 3 phase pump. My brother suspects they may have installed the 3 phase controller wrong. My static level is between 400 + 500 feet. Well was drilled deeper, and pump installed just over 3 years ago. They say pump is covered, but not labor.


1330 ft! Does the water taste like rice? Cause that’s almost to China.


----------



## pdqdl

sixonetonoffun said:


> Was good/bad day.
> 
> Good got that 7' bucket of cherry split. Nieghbor came by and lent a hand. All I did was run the lever. Honda started 1st pull fourth use since its fits. Calling that fixed.
> 
> Bad went to make a test cut in an oak log with the 011 and punching way over its class there...
> 
> The muffler rattled off in the cut n melted a pin hole in the starter cover. Did Stihl ever design a simple lock for exhaust screws like the old Jonsereds ECT? Lost a clean original top cover on the 038 to a cracked cover not long ago.
> 
> Anyway snow got heavy for a while along with some gusty winds. Said heck gonna call it and go enjoy some heat and coffee. Between the wind and humidity blah!



Never does warmth & coffee (_or other beverages_) seem so comforting as when it follows a bit of adversity.


----------



## panolo

rarefish383 said:


> My plumber said it's usually not the pump, but the wiring. He said the vibration of the pump will rub a hole in the wiring if it's touching the casing anywhere, and at that depth, it may be hard to keep the wire away from anything. If it rubbed a hole in the wire that may be why your getting zapped. But, you would think that would trip the breaker. Good luck.



I was just gonna say that. I had the same issue and the wire had rubbed bare. It also did not trip my breaker. Just didn't have any water. But mines only 330 feet deep, not 1300! Holy smokes that's gotta be some good water!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> You're so right. It's our wedding anniversary next week so I've planned a day out cutting wood then catching up with the boys for a crapload of beers .


Followed by another year in the dog box?


----------



## dancan

https://newsinteractives.cbc.ca/longform/the-life-of-a-poet-surgeon

An important story .


----------



## 95custmz

My dog is a Spaz. I think he has CAD. He’s like, “look at me, I’m king of the wood pile!”.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Still working on this pile of Cherry. I’ve got close to two cords out of one gigantic tree.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullvi22

No new scrounging but I did make a very quick trip to the local public range to zero in my new Vortex Crossfire I put on the 700BDL. I intentionally went in the pouring rain to avoid a crowd and there were still two other guys there. Deer season is at hand!


----------



## cantoo

Well, I wasted a day. I was hoping to bring home a Baker sawmill for $15000. It went $16100 but the black hat was keen on it. I ran him up on the band sharpener to $775 just to make me feel better. Sure was wishing I didn't have my new Woodland Mill sitting at home gathering dust. This was a fully hydraulic with Kubota diesel and only 455 hours on it. Always inside, guy paid $41,000 new for it. Was just appraised at $28,000. The winch went for $3700 which was $3200 new. The dump trailer went $3800 which was $3900 new. Even an old worn Stihl 250 went for $200. I hauled home a Kubota diesel mower and a big snow blower for my buddy though. And I just had to make my own supper, she still isn't home. I did just check, her clothes and stuff is still in the house, she's coming back sooner or later.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Well, I wasted a day. I was hoping to bring home a Baker sawmill for $15000. It went $16100 but the black hat was keen on it. I ran him up on the band sharpener to $775 just to make me feel better. Sure was wishing I didn't have my new Woodland Mill sitting at home gathering dust. This was a fully hydraulic with Kubota diesel and only 455 hours on it. Always inside, guy paid $41,000 new for it. Was just appraised at $28,000. The winch went for $3700 which was $3200 new. The dump trailer went $3800 which was $3900 new. Even an old worn Stihl 250 went for $200. I hauled home a Kubota diesel mower and a big snow blower for my buddy though. And I just had to make my own supper, she still isn't home. I did just check, her clothes and stuff is still in the house, she's coming back sooner or later.
> View attachment 684388
> View attachment 684389


shoulda went to the party.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> shoulda went to the party.


I sent the wife away all day today. So I should be free all day next Saturday.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I sent the wife away all day today. So I should be free all day next Saturday.


Tell her you might need to be away a bit on Friday too.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Tell her you might need to be away a bit on Friday too.


I'm sure I can make that work.


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/george-price-first-world-war-last-soldier-killed-1.4898387

Another important story .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got a late start. Nieghbor came by had shot a couple deer but needed some ammo loaded. We went out and loaded enough to hold him over.

I went and cut a punky down oak trunk loose from a couple of long 12-15" limbs. Cut a half dozen or so peices out of the top of the trunk and split em. Used the Jred 52 it gets most of the dirty work.

Made a half bucket of so so wood. Tossed to the back of the shed. (Rows are stacked about 7' high). Figure tossed in there to the rafters will make up for settling and shrink.

Fired up the angry Jred 2065 and whipped through one of the limbs. I had tried to pull it out but spun out before I got far enough to lift with the 3-point. 20' of chain up hill on snow and not yet enough frost. Too many sharp looking pungee sticks ECT... ta back into it. Have the other equal sized limb and some top limbs there to go. Most of this goes to next year's pile. Tops might go right in the stove!

Will get back to it soon but snow was falling and nieghbor kids went out for the evening hunt. Figured it was a good time to park it for the day.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> 1330 ft! Does the water taste like rice? Cause that’s almost to China.


Mines only 37ft. 120V pump. Water is crap. Sometimes not even water.


----------



## Bullvi22

I’m in the middle of a 12 days in a row stretch at work so I have to make the best of what little time there is to work on things. Made this little sawbuck out of scraps the other night, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Mines only 37ft. 120V pump. Water is crap. Sometimes not even water.


Mines 50. We are fortunate to be over a large
Aquifer so I can pump enough to fill a large pool if I like. Good water too, we have had it tested and I don’t even have a filter on it.


----------



## dancan

Because of those that gave the ultimate sacrifice I was able to go out and enjoy the freedom to choose what I wanted to do today .

I had gotten a call from Paul the developer , he wanted to know if I could go clear a strip on a steep bank so they could scratch out some nice fill .
Lots of smalls so 






















5 tanks in the trimmer and 5 tanks in the 241 and I got it all knocked down , close to 2 cord for the shovel operator to pick out 
Then




I made a bee-line to the pit and grabbed 1/4 cord of soft and hardwood mix before it got dark .
It was a great day !


----------



## cantoo

I got all the limb wood put into crates. Ended up with just over 16 of them. I'll burn this stuff first and leave the pretty split wood for later in the winter.We were having a nice discussion at breakfast and I might have mentioned again about missing that mill, she says " why didn't you just buy the damn thing if it was so cheap". I think they do that just to see how far we'll go. You know that OJ Simpson was onto something. Worse thing is that the black hat lives near me and my son seen them drive past on their way home. Not sure if many guys on here know how it works but most Amish and Mennonite don't drive so they have neighbours who drive them around to auctions, hospitals, Dr's appt, city shopping etc. So this 25' long big blue sawmill was hauled home behind a Chrysler mini van loaded with 4 people. People were taking pictures of it as they drove out the laneway. The frame hit the highway when they turned onto the road. But at least he had the last bid. I'm still so mad about missing it that I'm putting my mill head into the barn next weekend, about 4 hours on it this year. My spalted poplar is going to be even more spalted by next year.


----------



## cantoo

And on a side note, it was nice to see the custom guy who was plowing at my neighbours stop the tractor for Remembrance today even if it was a German made tractor. There he was sitting in the furrow observing and I was standing at my wood pile doing the same.


----------



## Logger nate

Well haven’t been scrounging much firewood lately, been spending time with the new granddaughter 
she’s a heart stealer
Did get a new firewood locator-finder tool though
Had some nice fall colors earlier 

Little differant color now


----------



## PA Dan

Logger nate said:


> Well haven’t been scrounging much firewood lately, been spending time with the new granddaughter View attachment 684628
> she’s a heart stealerView attachment 684627
> Did get a new firewood locator-finder tool thoughView attachment 684630
> Had some nice fall colors earlier View attachment 684631
> View attachment 684632
> Little differant color nowView attachment 684633


She's beautiful Nate! Congrats!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Congratulations from me too Nate.. they’re re soooo cute when they’re freshly hatched!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Mines 50. We are fortunate to be over a large
> Aquifer so I can pump enough to fill a large pool if I like. Good water too, we have had it tested and I don’t even have a filter on it.


I never run out of water but the stuff that comes out isn't water sometimes. The filter has to be changed once a month and there are handfulls of sand in the filter housing.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> Did get a new firewood locator


A "firewood locator". I need one of those. Been looking for a couple years years now. I think I have narrowed it down to a Yamaha TW200.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> I got all the limb wood put into crates. Ended up with just over 16 of them. I'll burn this stuff first and leave the pretty split wood for later in the winter.We were having a nice discussion at breakfast and I might have mentioned again about missing that mill, she says " why didn't you just buy the damn thing if it was so cheap". I think they do that just to see how far we'll go. You know that OJ Simpson was onto something. Worse thing is that the black hat lives near me and my son seen them drive past on their way home. Not sure if many guys on here know how it works but most Amish and Mennonite don't drive so they have neighbours who drive them around to auctions, hospitals, Dr's appt, city shopping etc. So this 25' long big blue sawmill was hauled home behind a Chrysler mini van loaded with 4 people. People were taking pictures of it as they drove out the laneway. The frame hit the highway when they turned onto the road. But at least he had the last bid. I'm still so mad about missing it that I'm putting my mill head into the barn next weekend, about 4 hours on it this year. My spalted poplar is going to be even more spalted by next year.
> View attachment 684565
> 
> 
> View attachment 684563


I went to a big gun auction in PA. I collect Savage 99's, and they had 70 of them there. When I got to the farm there were buggies filling up the field. Was an old Amish fellow that had passed and his family was selling his collection. About an hour before the sale started a tour bus with Ohio plates pulled up and there must have been at least a hundred guys on it. I assume the bus was hired out of Ohio, because the first thing the auctioneer said was he could not make any out of state sales. If you want to see how deep an Amish fellows pockets are, go to a gun auction, with a couple hundred hunting rifles.


----------



## Logger nate

PA Dan said:


> She's beautiful Nate! Congrats!





Jeffkrib said:


> Congratulations from me too Nate.. they’re re soooo cute when they’re freshly hatched!


Thanks guys, I think so too!


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> A "firewood locator". I need one of those. Been looking for a couple years years now. I think I have narrowed it down to a Yamaha TW200.


Sure is a lot of fun and pretty easy on fuel. Yeah I was set on a tw200 too, seems like they would work great but everyone around here wants almost new price for the used ones. This bike (DRZ 400) was a lot better price and has about twice as much suspension travel much easier on my back.


----------



## Hinerman

A friend asked me if I wanted to get a downed hickory in a cemetery. About 80-90% through the process I realized it’s not hickory.


----------



## panolo

Logger nate said:


> Sure is a lot of fun and pretty easy on fuel. Yeah I was set on a tw200 too, seems like they would work great but everyone around here wants almost new price for the used ones. This bike (DRZ 400) was a lot better price and has about twice as much suspension travel much easier on my back.



When I was in power sports TW & BW 200's were like gold. Lots of crop checkers wanted them. We also never held onto a DRZ 400 for very long. Super reliable and that motor is fantastic in stock form or modified.


----------



## PA Dan

Back at the the Oak that went down in a storm a month or two ago!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hinerman said:


> A friend asked me if I wanted to get a downed hickory in a cemetery. About 80-90% through the process I realized it’s not hickory.
> 
> View attachment 684697


dat look like wulnut


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> Sure is a lot of fun and pretty easy on fuel. Yeah I was set on a tw200 too, seems like they would work great but everyone around here wants almost new price for the used ones. This bike (DRZ 400) was a lot better price and has about twice as much suspension travel much easier on my back.


I'm having the same issue. Tdubs hold a high resale value. One of the reasons that is one of the bikes I am looking at is because I have a 26" inseam. I cant touch the ground on a drz.


----------



## PA Dan

So far my stack from that oak scrounge is 15' long and 4' high. My splits are somewhere between 16 and 18 inches! I'm less than halfway done with what's there!


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm having the same issue. Tdubs hold a high resale value. One of the reasons that is one of the bikes I am looking at is because I have a 26" inseam. I cant touch the ground on a drz.


Yeah the drz is an 06, Tdubs around that year in this area are $1000-1800 more than the drz was and it has about $800 of after market goodies. I think you can get a lowering kit for most of the taller bikes. Maybe going into winter you’ll be able to find a better deal on a tdubs.


----------



## Philbert

Hinerman said:


> A friend asked me if I wanted to get a downed hickory in a cemetery.


You sure it was 'dead'?

Philbert


----------



## PA Dan

Neighbor called just before I left for my tree stand. Said did you see a tree came down in my yard? I heard not seen it but it still be on my stacks soon! Bunch of dead Ash everywhere and that's what this is!


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Well haven’t been scrounging much firewood lately, been spending time with the new granddaughter View attachment 684628
> she’s a heart stealerView attachment 684627
> Did get a new firewood locator-finder tool thoughView attachment 684630
> Had some nice fall colors earlier View attachment 684631
> View attachment 684632
> Little differant color nowView attachment 684633



She's a beauty, Nate! She'll be tossing big fir logs up onto her shoulder in no time. Have you bought her first chainsaw yet? 

Great pics as always


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> She's a beauty, Nate! She'll be tossing big fir logs up onto her shoulder in no time. Have you bought her first chainsaw yet?
> 
> Great pics as always


Thanks cowboy. No not yet, Christmas is coming though.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm having the same issue. Tdubs hold a high resale value. One of the reasons that is one of the bikes I am looking at is because I have a 26" inseam. I cant touch the ground on a drz.


I looked at DRZs and had the same problem. Couldn't touch without leaning the bike to one side. Eventually I picked up my Grom. Wish they maid a modern 450 quad that was street legal.


----------



## James Miller

sometimes you just gotta do what it takes to get there.
Lady at the property I've been cleaning up asked if I take the parts sticking up off this stump off. The farmer took this whole tree before I got back. It was a monster for around here.


----------



## dancan

A great big Congrats there Nate !


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> I looked at DRZs and had the same problem. Couldn't touch without leaning the bike to one side. Eventually I picked up my Grom. Wish they maid a modern 450 quad that was street legal.



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-dirt-bikes-...sm/1395934636?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Send Cantoo over to negotiate the purchase , after he's done it might cost you a couple of hunret after exchange lol
Notice in the ad how it's been lowered and has a lower seat


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Nate,

Can't see your pics JM

Still dealing with the well, will update that and firewood stuff when I have more time.


----------



## tnichols

Had some time to get out yesterday for awhile. Working in a tough area not accessible by vehicle, so progress is slow. Finished up a Red Elm stem and a blown out Black Cherry top. The Black Cherry stem is next, and it’s a good one.

Picture wouldn’t load. I’ll try it later.


----------



## Hinerman

woodchip rookie said:


> dat look like wulnut



You are correct...


----------



## Hinerman

Philbert said:


> You sure it was 'dead'?
> 
> Philbert



It was a blow down still attached to the root ball. The caretaker of the very small cemetery already limbed it. I was told it had been down 1-2 years. It did not look to have been down that long. My best guess is it got blown over in a wind storm this past summer. But no, it was not dead when it blew over. In fact, it had some green sprouts trying to come out.


----------



## Philbert

Still worried what comes up with the root ball. 

Philbert


----------



## Lowhog

Hinerman said:


> It was a blow down still attached to the root ball. The caretaker of the very small cemetery already limbed it. I was told it had been down 1-2 years. It did not look to have been down that long. My best guess is it got blown over in a wind storm this past summer. But no, it was not dead when it blew over. In fact, it had some green sprouts trying to come out.


 I wonder what that's worth in 10 footers. Too short for gun stocks now.


----------



## PA Dan

I go back to work tomorrow after a week and an half off. I figured I should get another load of Oak today. Ran the 044 and 262xp again. The only section left is the one attached to the root ball! I'll try and get that when I have someone there to help! That's a 25" bar on the 044!


----------



## MustangMike

Hinerman said:


> A friend asked me if I wanted to get a downed hickory in a cemetery. About 80-90% through the process I realized it’s not hickory.
> 
> View attachment 684697



Tough to tell from pics, but the 2 things that popped into my head were either Black Walnut or some type of Elm. You will know the difference when you try to split it. If it splits no problem it is Walnut, if it is stringy as heck it is Elm.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Lowhog said:


> I wonder what that's worth in 10 footers. Too short for gun stocks now.


Butt stocks, forends and pistol grips. Knife scales. Live edge plaques for deer and fish mounts.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Congrats Nate,
> 
> Can't see your pics JM
> 
> Still dealing with the well, will update that and firewood stuff when I have more time.


I tried to repost them but it keeps giving me an error code and won't let me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any pic you try to upload throws an error. Their update needs some bugs worked out.


----------



## James Miller

Won't be posting any more pics. You need to download a program to downsize your pics. The error is cause the pics are to big. Way to make the site harder to deal with.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Tough to tell from pics, but the 2 things that popped into my head were either Black Walnut or some type of Elm. You will know the difference when you try to split it. If it splits no problem it is Walnut, if it is stringy as heck it is Elm.


You dont have to make it that far. If it smells like walnut its walnut.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Guy at work was telling me about his saw that didnt run right or cut. He took it somewhere and they made it run but didnt address the chain or oiling issue. I asked him what kind of saw it is & he said he didnt know....months later (today) he brings me the saw. A HOOSKVAHNA 340. In a HOOSKVAHNA hardshell case! So I guess I get to tinker with a 340 sometime. Good thing I got piles of wood out back to cut on.


----------



## Lowhog

Dahmer said:


> Butt stocks, forends and pistol grips. Knife scales. Live edge plaques for deer and fish mounts.


Yes you are correct Sir.


----------



## Lowhog

James Miller said:


> Won't be posting any more pics. You need to download a program to downsize your pics. The error is cause the pics are to big. Way to make the site harder to deal with.


I downsized a picture with paint and it still doesn't work.


----------



## PA Dan

Test picture...I'm using TapaTalk on my Galaxy S8.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Won't be posting any more pics. You need to download a program to downsize your pics. The error is cause the pics are to big. Way to make the site harder to deal with.


I have that issue on 'another site', but never on A.S. 

I just click 'Upload a File', then select it from my hard drive. Same thing on my 'smartphone'. 

Might be different with different software / platforms.

Phiblert


----------



## JustJeff

Phiblert. Lol.


----------



## tnichols

tnichols said:


> Had some time to get out yesterday for awhile. Working in a tough area not accessible by vehicle, so progress is slow. Finished up a Red Elm stem and a blown out Black Cherry top. The Black Cherry stem is next, and it’s a good one.
> 
> Picture wouldn’t load. I’ll try it later.


----------



## PA Dan

Nice load there and nice saw also![emoji6]


----------



## James Miller

its working now. I was just going by what the thread posted by the owners? Said yesterday.


----------



## James Miller

Heres those pictures @MustangMike


----------



## svk

"Baby" in the stroller. Love it!


----------



## Lowhog

044 on hold for me while its in the shop for a checkup. Its been sitting for 3 years, used very little.


----------



## tnichols

PA Dan said:


> Nice load there and nice saw also![emoji6]



Thanks.


----------



## cantoo

Just got an email, bought a 441 Artic at an auction, $600 Can. There was 2 more 261's there too but I'm on "probation" because I had high bid on too many items at the same time so it wouldn't let me bid on them. They went for around $330. Decent shape from our Township. Told my wife and she said "I thought you were buying a brand new one" I told her with the money I saved I can buy another brand new 261. Big Amish sale in the morning in Elmira and then Shackletons at Lyons on Saturday. Some days I work too hard.


----------



## H-Ranch

Conversation went something like this: 
"Interested in some locust I cut?"
Me: "Sure. The pics are locust and pine."
"You want the pine? There's more."
Me: "I'll take both."
"You will be my wife's hero!"
Me: "See you after work."

There is another load to pick up, probably get to it next week.


----------



## James Miller

Its about time we got snow instead of tshirt weather in November.


----------



## woodchip rookie

hey pal...I dont mind Tshirt weather in November. Or any other month for that matter. Its 32 Murkan here with ice on everything and raining. With wind.


----------



## James Miller

Sounds like the kind of weather that leads to scrounging opportunities. Wish we had winters like in the 90s more often.


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea there will branches/trees down but im not getting any of it. I have plenty & I'm not cutting wood in 35 degree rain


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scratch that...parents got stuff down in the yard from the ice....niece's bday party sat. Bringin saws and loppers.


----------



## cantoo

Bought the start of a big log arch today, it's an irrigation gun and some other crap. Buzz saws went for what they were worth so I didn't get any. She scrapped the last irrigation gun I bought, I was just about to use it too after it had been sitting there for 4 years. Damn, women can be so impatient.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> yea there will branches/trees down but im not getting any of it. I have plenty & I'm not cutting wood in 35 degree rain





woodchip rookie said:


> Scratch that...parents got stuff down in the yard from the ice....niece's bday party sat. Bringin saws and loppers.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This was all I got cut, split and stacked today. Old mossy oak limb and a small piss elm it took down with it. Went for a hike to see where to go next. Have a nice hole of oak, cherry and boxies but some have been there a very long time. Takes about 6 buckets like this to make a cord.

Sposed to snow later on. I didn't want to start pulling anything out that wasn't going to be stacked in the shed before dusk.


pic hosting


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Side note. I got a couple of these in the mail. At 2 for the price of 1 Stihl chain I had to at least try em. These were $11 each shipped vs right around $20 for the "New" Stihl chain.


----------



## JustJeff

A little snow on the scrounge pile


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Only snow left here is on the north roof and shaded edge of the lawn. Weather forecast has updated now it could miss us. That's alright by me.


----------



## cantoo

It's a wet nasty mess of melting snow here. I'm going a couple of hours south tomorrow so don't expect much snow there. Glad I stacked all the limb wood into crates last weekend. Have to put my tractor tire chains on it on Sunday.


----------



## crowbuster

canto, nice score at the sale. Wish you were closer, I sure culd use that scrapper box. land pride?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

*State of the woodshed*
We got a ways to go here! At a bit over 5 cord and starting to burn harder.
*



*


----------



## Lowhog

sixonetonoffun said:


> *State of the woodshed*
> We got a ways to go here! At a bit over 5 cord and starting to burn harder.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Axe pictured?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I dunno for sure. Its something I picked up at Mills Fleetfarm a few years ago. I couldn't find one here. Dad was in the hospital so couldn't ask him at the time where he had put em. He was selling a lot of axes at flea markets and such just prior to that. He had Legionaires at the time. Weird how ya remember "stuff" triggered by an axe question.



I just have to take an axe to the woods. Just don't feel right without one.


----------



## Lowhog

Glad I can help out on the triggering of the mind LOL!


----------



## farmer steve

Had our little mini GTG here today. Got an awesome gift from @Just a Guy that cuts wood. Thanks Dave and Mrs Dave.


----------



## James Miller

I got a freebie at the gtg today. Thank you @Gugi47 . It's a runner but needs a little love.
@rarefish383 you wouldn't have a spare of whatever is supposed to cover that hole stashed away would you.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 685289
> I got a freebie at the gtg today. Thank you @Gugi47 . It's a runner but needs a little love.View attachment 685290
> @rarefish383 you wouldn't have a spare of whatever is supposed to cover that hole stashed away would you.


James looked around and couldn't find any with that hole in the clutch cover. Might be "custom".


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> James looked around and couldn't find any with that hole in the clutch cover. Might be "custom".


PTO for a buzz saw.....


----------



## James Miller

Oh well if you grab the clutch cover while cutting you deserve to lose a finger.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Oh well if you grab the clutch cover while cutting you deserve to lose a finger.


No no...n actual PTO for a buzz saw....


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> No no...n actual PTO for a buzz saw....


I found some things on Google about running a buzz saw off a chainsaw but no pics.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This giants well over 5' at the base. He left me a few gifts to heat the house with.



[url=https://postimages.org/]









[/URL]
I can see why these old Jonsereds 49/52/52e/521 saws were such popular firewood saws. This ole 52 is a work horse.
Made a nice little pile in a hurry.



I got half split and stacked in the shed but then it got dark!


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> No no...n actual PTO for a buzz saw....


I found some things on Google about running a buzz saw off a chainsaw but no pics.


----------



## farmer steve

Hi @mainewoods.  I see you lurking out there checking on us scroungers.


----------



## cantoo

Crowbuster, yup Landpride and almost new. I should do okay selling it, paid $500 Can for it. Got a load today too. A nice Landpride scraper blade with hydraulic tilt went $800. I got a CHE one for a lot less.


----------



## Gugi47

James Miller said:


> View attachment 685289
> I got a freebie at the gtg today. Thank you @Gugi47 . It's a runner but needs a little love.View attachment 685290
> @rarefish383 you wouldn't have a spare of whatever is supposed to cover that hole stashed away would you.



Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## cantoo

I also got another arch that needs even less work to get ready to go, just gotta narrow it up and cut off some excess steel. . $175


----------



## Deleted member 150358

If my maths not too fuzzy, this is about day 50 of the heating season. That's approximately 1 & 1/3 cord of wood here.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Got another load of _Eucalyptus sp_ from my local tree guy he’s a top bloke! It was about ½ a cord (2 m cube) which is about a quarter of my yearly wood requirements. Tried splitting it with the X27 and the Isocore, nothing but bounce on every hit. I gave up and noodled the entire lot with the 7900 (much to the delight of my neighbours no doubt). Luckily it was quite cool so easy work.

I told the tree guy to keep it coming, which will put me in the 3 year ahead territory or more to the going 2. 5 years ahead. The only problem with that is have limited space and will end up double handling wood which is not ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Took the 2065 out and cut up the rest of that oak limb. Love running that saw! Especially after a few days running the ole 52! Took longer to roll the rounds into the bucket then slicing er up! 

Still a couple peices out in the woods. The butt end was getting a little punky. Will grab em next time. The rest got split and stacked. Have another load of "dry" stuff to split in the morning. There is 1 more oak limb there that is pretty dry. Been down a lot longer then the first one.


----------



## cantoo

The conveyor worked excellent. Turns out it's a 2011 and was never used, it was a display model at a Dealer who just closed down. The lifting jack bracket was seized the same as Sandhill Crane's was. Put some penetrating oil on it and was able to get the bracket off. They had painted the shaft and then put the sleeve and bearing on, no lube. Emery cloth , some grease and it works great now. Chain was dry and had never been oiled, took a bit of trial and error to get it lubed up and tight enough to work.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

That's gonna be a time and back saver!


----------



## captjack

Not really SCROUNGING Drove over to the tree service and loaded it up with loader - got about 4 -5 more loads to go - all oak


----------



## crowbuster

cantoo said:


> Crowbuster, yup Landpride and almost new. I should do okay selling it, paid $500 Can for it. Got a load today too. A nice Landpride scraper blade with hydraulic tilt went $800. I got a CHE one for a lot less.
> View attachment 685331



On second thought cantoo, im glad you are so far from me. You would cost me a lot of money, you always get good stuff at the sales.


----------



## cantoo

You're right there crowbuster, nobody likes to go to sales with me. I'm usually the 1st or 2nd one there and usually before the auctioneer and the last one to leave. This tractor trailer load of dry mantles and lumber went for $750. Everything from hickory, to walnut and maple.


----------



## Cowboy254

captjack said:


> Not really SCROUNGING Drove over to the tree service and loaded it up with loader - got about 4 -5 more loads to go - all oak View attachment 685499
> View attachment 685499



Wow, those two loads look virtually the same!


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> No no...n actual PTO for a buzz saw....


I did some more looking and at some point people were converting them to drills. Might be what's going on with this one.


----------



## Philbert

Cheap Chaps?




Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

*The State of the Wood Box*
Could be worse! Hope that snap strap holds!


screen shot


----------



## JustJeff

First year I’ve really utilized “shoulder season wood”. Burned willow for the first few weeks until it turned colder. It really worked well for me and now I’m kicking myself for not racking some more up to burn in the spring. I’m starting into my better wood now and it’s quite a difference. I can put 2 pieces in and go to work. House will still be 70 or better when I get home 11 hours later.


----------



## woodchip rookie

2 pieces? Do they weigh 40lbs each?!


----------



## JustJeff

Compared to the willow they do. Lol. Pretty good chunks between 6-8” square.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Haven't really done much of anything in the last few weeks except work. Just hanging out at home watching the birds load up on seeds and goodies at the bird feeder this morning then I need to head into town. 

We have a few inches of snow on the ground and more coming. Never got the mother load of scrounge hauled in this fall cause it rained every damn day.

I have some balsam thinning to do in my woodlot and also need to thin the pines next to my house over the winter.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Hey guys. Haven't really done much of anything in the last few weeks except work. Just hanging out at home watching the birds load up on seeds and goodies at the bird feeder this morning then I need to head into town.
> 
> We have a few inches of snow on the ground and more coming. Never got the mother load of scrounge hauled in this fall cause it rained every damn day.
> 
> I have some balsam thinning to do in my woodlot and also need to thin the pines next to my house over the winter.


lol? no time like the present steve! you wait till winter and you know what you will be wading through.... besides it cuts into the hardwater season!


----------



## MustangMike

Opening day was Sat, 5 of us went up to the Cabin for the WE. My Nephew got a 6 point, but the rest of us did not see anything but loads of sign.

There was a foot of snow up at the cabin, I had to put chains on all 4 wheels of the Escape, and the ATV guys told us I was the only road vehicle to make it up the hill, numerous 4X4 PU Trucks tried but failed. They re did the road, and left a coating of slick clay (instead of Bluestone). Was horrible, almost did not make it with the chains (and no trailer).

Saw lots of deer track, and those of a Momma Bear and her 2 cubs. I'd like to get back up there again, but it is 2 mi in on a 4WD road (no electric, etc), so I prefer not to go alone and no one else seems to be available to go. Sometimes you don't get cell service, and it is just real isolated in case something goes wrong.

Back home I took a doe yesterday afternoon with the MZ. Rifle is not allowed down here, and I prefer that to the Shotgun.

Pics from the cabin:


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Light and nimble wins in those conditions. Glad to hear ya didn't have to hoof it!


----------



## MustangMike

Really glad I got the doe, cause I felt like I was being tortured this year. So after 2 "dry" years, I've now scored 3 years in a row! 

Tons of track up at the cabin, and I could not find one in the snow! A deer bedded down watching the cabin before opening morning.

Deer tracks right by my stand (from Sat Night), and it bedded 20 yards away in front of my stand!

I come home and look out my front window, and a 4" diameter tree got ripped up by a Buck in the lot across the street while I was away (just a 100 X 150 lot, can't hunt it). So I go over to take a pic of the ripped up tree, and there is a doe laying there watching me 20 yds away! You just can't make this stuff up! I was ready to scream!

Have a pic of the ripped up tree, but "too large to post"!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I meant to include this pic in the first post:


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like you need a snowmobile!


----------



## cantoo

Mike, my buddy's girlfriend drove them partway back to the bush then the guys walked the rest of the way to their stands. Only deer we saw was a decent buck that walked across the middle of the field and crossed 150' in front of her sitting in the truck.


----------



## moresnow

MustangMike said:


> I'd like to get back up there again, but it is 2 mi in on a 4WD road (no electric, etc), so I prefer not to go alone and no one else seems to be available to go. Sometimes you don't get cell service, and it is just real isolated in case something goes wrong.



Sounds perfect Come back in the spring


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was cold, windy and trying to snow this morning so I hid inside until it calmed this afternoon. 

Then I pulled a couple small piss elms out that been down over an old farm road in the woods for a couple years. Cut them up with the Jred 52 and called it enough. Didn't really want the wood but got the access clear! Will split it up ones pretty decent. The other not so great. 

Will make it easy to cut n haul that other big oak limb next. Guess I coulda pushed the elms down in the slough but that seems a waste.


----------



## al-k

My buddy got this one behind my house on Saturday.Once again he was out there about ten minuets.


----------



## nomad_archer

It's been awhile guys.... But I'm underway for the season. I'm getting the house good and warm to prep for the 18 degree low tonight. I figured I would add an extra pic of last week's gtg.


----------



## Lowhog

Posting a few pictures of my new 044 it has about 2-3 hrs run time on it. Came with the original (dull) home owners chain. I have a 20" light bar for it, the saw came with a 25".


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Side note. I got a couple of these in the mail. At 2 for the price of 1 Stihl chain I had to at least try em. These were $11 each shipped vs right around $20 for the "New" Stihl chain.


Have you tried them out yet, how do you like them.


----------



## chipper1

Lowhog said:


> Posting a few pictures of my new 044 it has about 2-3 hrs run time on it. Came with the original (dull) home owners chain. I have a 20" light bar for it, the saw came with a 25".View attachment 685843
> View attachment 685844
> View attachment 685845
> View attachment 685846


Very nice score!
I've found many of those chains with the huge safety bumpers work well for most duties, but I still grind the tallest part of the bumper off so they will bore cut.


----------



## MustangMike

Real nice 044, looks like a 12mm saw. Very hard to find 044/440s around here, lots of 460/461s.

Is the cylinder straight fin or angle fin?

Interesting how the old oil cap protectors did not yet have the notch to hold the cap cord.

That saw should provide many years of good service.


----------



## Lowhog

MustangMike said:


> Real nice 044, looks like a 12mm saw. Very hard to find 044/440s around here, lots of 460/461s.
> 
> Is the cylinder straight fin or angle fin?
> 
> Interesting how the old oil cap protectors did not yet have the notch to hold the cap cord.
> 
> That saw should provide many years of good service.


Mike now I have one finger balance.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, saw looks real low hour.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Have you tried them out yet, how do you like them.


Not yet been in either punky frozen elm or dirty red oak since I got em. Can't remember what sprocket is on the 191t. If it's 3/8p I'll probably try the 16" bar on there. I think that would be rippin combo for small limbs. I need to get a little run time on it. Hasn't done but 1 tank this fall.


----------



## Ginger15

Helped a friend buck a tree earlier this year. He ended up not using the wood and said come grab it. Had two nice loads.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got that other oak limb almost cleaned with the Jred 52. Had to stop to help the neighbor lift the chopper onto the back of his 7720 rear wheel assist combine (high lift!). Went good we had 4 guys no knees or backs sacraficed!

So there's a pile of rounds left to split and another tank or so cutting left. I did get one small bucket split but just parked it in the shed. Figure Friday I'll pull it up to the house ta fill the wood box and stack the rest in the shed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Had a bit of a change here today. Day before yesterday nearly 30°C, today we wake to this …




Which resulted in this …


----------



## LondonNeil

Turned cold here yesterday, some parts of the UK woke to a dusting of snow, even London outer suburbs had a frost. Autumn had been fairly mild, but now it seems winter is here.

I was at mums, burning the wood I've been transporting there. Stove warmed us well.


----------



## Jeffkrib

We woke up to a dusting of red dust blowing in from central Australia it been carried about 1000 miles.
The air was only hazy but could see dust on everything.


----------



## svk

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!

My girls (ages 5 and 7) had the neighbor girls over for their first sleepover. I was able to get everyone asleep by 10:30 or so last night anyhow. Figured they are too young for an all nighter like older girls do lol. 

Heading to my mother in laws later this morning. I know the food will be good and hoping for no political discussions


----------



## Multifaceted

Today will be a cold one, and even now so this evening and into the night. My wife and I are headed upstate to Jefferson Co. PA to visit her family and to feast. Still remnants of snow from last week's freak snowstorm, though it had snowed yesterday where we are heading to, so i expect it to appear as much winter as it currently feels. No complaints here though, I prefer the colder months.

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, and best wishes to all my friends to the North, Down Under, and across the Pond.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Multifaceted said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, and best wishes to all my friends to the North, Down Under, and across the Pond.


Do they do that?


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Thanksgiving to all. FYI, at the original feast, the Indians did not bring Turkey, they brought 5 Deer!!!

Happy Hunting to all!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 685289
> I got a freebie at the gtg today. Thank you @Gugi47 . It's a runner but needs a little love.View attachment 685290
> @rarefish383 you wouldn't have a spare of whatever is supposed to cover that hole stashed away would you.


James, I have two 150's, I'll check. I never noticed that hole at all. I just got back from WV so the only pic I have is this one.


----------



## rarefish383

If you think my Homelites are old, that's a 1912 Savage 1899H in 22 HiPower, with the original Malcolm 4X scope.


----------



## Multifaceted

woodchip rookie said:


> Do they do that?



They do what?


----------



## rarefish383

nomad_archer said:


> It's been awhile guys.... But I'm underway for the season. I'm getting the house good and warm to prep for the 18 degree low tonight. I figured I would add an extra pic of last week's gtg.


Whose Poulan 25 and Mountain Dew? Something about that color, I'll take both.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> James looked around and couldn't find any with that hole in the clutch cover. Might be "custom".


I'm thinking that might be some super rare unit made to drive an auger or drill, might be worth a fortune! Or like Steve said, some kind of custom. Both of mine look like Steve's.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> James looked around and couldn't find any with that hole in the clutch cover. Might be "custom".


I'm thinking that might be some super rare unit made to drive an auger or drill, might be worth a fortune! Or like Steve said, some kind of custom. Both of mine look like Steve's.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Buck, and great to see the old guns out there still hunting!


----------



## Philbert

'*Happy Thanksgiving*' to all you turkeys!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Do they do that?



We don't need an excuse to eat lots of food and get hammered  .


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> We don't need an excuse to eat lots of food and get hammered  .




I think they misread my post, I wished happy Thanksgiving to the American members here, and then best wishes to my fellow Aussies, Canadians, and Englishmen.

Ha ha, lately it's more of an excuse for family members to gather around the table and feign interest in political discussion under thr guise of spending time with each other. For us specifically, it's 4 hours a driving to eat for 3 hours, then another 4 hours drive home.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Thanksgiving all you scrouges!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Multifaceted said:


> They do what?


Thanksgiving. I don't realize thats primarily a U.S. holiday.


----------



## woodchip rookie

oh. yea. woops. Well anyway every other country should celebrate thanksgiving too.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Do they do that?



We do but weeks ahead of you Southerners lol


Happy Turkeyday Y'all !!!


----------



## dancan

Last Sunday I finished delivering a second load of Zoggerwood and got paid 






That scrounged wood paid for a new front tire on the Yanmar 
After I unloaded I shot over to the pit and loaded a weeks worth of wood from our oldest pile , a mix of maple , spruce , fir , birch and tamarack .
Some of the wood is getting on the soft side , it's been there for at least 5 years but with this cold blast we're having , 12F out there with a stiff breeze making the windthrill -7F I can still keep the house at 72F with the draft only open an 1/8th of an inch 
Since there's a couple of cord of that older stuff I'll burn it up first before I touch any of my few sticks of wood at home , I don't want to run out , have to ration you know ,,,,, Lol


----------



## JustJeff

Happy thanksgiving to the muricans. My family is both Canadian and American so we celebrate twice. In Canada it’s on Columbus Day. Either way a meal with the whole family ain’t a bad thing and we could do with more of it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I filled the wood box with my splits from yesterday put the rest in the shed. Then split another bucket 3/4ths oak 1/4 punky elm. Put me right close to 6 cord in the shed. Room for another bucket or so then I need to acquire more pallets.


----------



## Logger nate

Lowhog said:


> Posting a few pictures of my new 044 it has about 2-3 hrs run time on it. Came with the original (dull) home owners chain. I have a 20" light bar for it, the saw came with a 25".View attachment 685843
> View attachment 685844
> View attachment 685845
> View attachment 685846


Very nice!


----------



## turnkey4099

Got a good invite to a real holiday meal. Haven't had one like that since wife became disabled and I discovered that _*I am not a cook.*_ Dinner was at 1:30 so I spent afew hours in the monring loading up 3/4 cord dry willow for delivery tomorrow. 

I'm going to have to cut my customer list. The willow grove I am working on will play out next year and I don't have another lined up. Have a regular order for 6 cord and a couple 1-2 cord.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Got a good invite to a real holiday meal. Haven't had one like that since wife became disabled and I discovered that _*I am not a cook.*_ Dinner was at 1:30 so I spent afew hours in the monring loading up 3/4 cord dry willow for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to have to cut my customer list. The willow grove I am working on will play out next year and I don't have another lined up. Have a regular order for 6 cord and a couple 1-2 cord.



Don't you have a 200-year stash?


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> Last Sunday I finished delivering a second load of Zoggerwood and got paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scrounged wood paid for a new front tire on the Yanmar
> After I unloaded I shot over to the pit and loaded a weeks worth of wood from our oldest pile , a mix of maple , spruce , fir , birch and tamarack .
> Some of the wood is getting on the soft side , it's been there for at least 5 years but with this cold blast we're having , 12F out there with a stiff breeze making the windthrill -7F I can still keep the house at 72F with the draft only open an 1/8th of an inch
> Since there's a couple of cord of that older stuff I'll burn it up first before I touch any of my few sticks of wood at home , I don't want to run out , have to ration you know ,,,,, Lol


Dancan can you tell me a bit about that little Makita, I’m thinking about buying a cordless tophandle to replace my 009. I had been thinking of the Stihl 161T when it arrives in Aus. I had read the Makita has issues with chain tensioning.


----------



## dancan

So far I've not had any issues with it but I don't have a ton of hours on it .
I bought mine from a pawn shop as a bare tool but I already had the battery stuffs so it made sense to buy it .
I've seen vids of the Dewalt rear handle having tensioner issues but I think some issues may be simply that a lot of this stuff is non chainsaw people buying tools from drill companies .
If I was going to buy a whole new complete setup and was going to use it a lot , I'd seriously be looking at a tool from a chainsaw company .


----------



## JustJeff

A friend has a Husqvarna battery saw. Don’t know what model off hand but it seemed pretty good. His wife was using it to cut pallets which it did with no problem. Even feels like a real chainsaw in the hands.


----------



## al-k

8 degrees out this morning, new record low for this date here. So much for global warming.


----------



## MustangMike

My local Stihl dealer says they are selling the electric chainsaws to the local police, so they don't have to call the Hwy Dept every time to remove minor stuff. Guess it would also be good to have in emergencies (clearing a crash site, etc).


----------



## Logger nate

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving/day/week. Very thankful here. First full work week I’ve been able to take off in 11 years. Really enjoyed some time hunting with my son
He brought me a nice birthday gift from Montana 
And have been having a great time with the granddaughter!!
Burned some scrounged wood
And split up some lodge pole to fill the wood box before our first good snow this weekend (supposed to get about 8-10”)


----------



## Deleted member 150358

al-k said:


> 8 degrees out this morning, new record low for this date here. So much for global warming.


We got into the 40's today. Would like to get out for a while but my oldest daughter is sposed to "maybe" drop by today. I might sneak out and make a couple rounds quick if the forecasted rain holds off. Wouldn't hesitate but haven't seen her much since she moved back in state. New job, school, living life ECT...


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I filled the wood box with my splits from yesterday put the rest in the shed. Then split another bucket 3/4ths oak 1/4 punky elm. Put me right close to 6 cord in the shed. Room for another bucket or so then I need to acquire more pallets.


Let me know how you like those chains, supposed to be a nice grind on them, I want to get a few to see what they are all about.
I need some pallets myself. Now that I have the siding on the west wall of woodshed I have a small pile of black locust to split up, then I will put the siding on the east side and a little on the back behind the wood storage areas. After that I'm going to fill a side for next years wood, I've grown tired of digging around for wood under a frozen tarp with a bunch of snow on it .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My local Stihl dealer says they are selling the electric chainsaws to the local police, so they don't have to call the Hwy Dept every time to remove minor stuff. Guess it would also be good to have in emergencies (clearing a crash site, etc).


They need to do that out here, there's always ash laying on the shoulders and many times into the lanes. Think I shared this in the summer, but last yr there was a guy who was killed on the main rd that runs from my town(Lowell) to the next(Ada, home of Amway) along the river. Its sad all the wood just rotting along the roadsides when there are so many who would be more than happy to take it, thousands of cords just laying there ..
I've sold saws to cops who want them in their cruisers, but not in Michigan.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> My local Stihl dealer says they are selling the electric chainsaws to the local police, so they don't have to call the Hwy Dept every time to remove minor stuff.


As long as they give them some basic training too. Chainsaw is something that 'everyone' knows how to use, and electric chainsaws are 'safer'. 

I understand the idea, but wonder if it would be better for them to call the highway department, local DNR, local fire, etc. if it is not something they can move by hand. I can see a cop without PPE getting cut and . . . .

Maybe just being a curmudgeon . . .

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I was thinking the same Philbert


----------



## pdqdl

Here is a new concept:


I kinda doubt that the PNW loggers will like this, but it might be handy for the smaller deciduous trees that really need a wider opening to be effectively wedged. Long ago, I decided that wedging a tree wasn't very effective on short deciduous trees with a wide crown. It just takes too many stacked wedges to get the tree to reliably move over-center and fall.

I wonder how much torque that big screw can take?


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't you have a 200-year stash?



Near about but I don't sell off my "retirement stash" of around 60 cord of black locust.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Near about but I don't sell off my "retirement stash" of around 60 cord of black locust.



Do you use the Willow to burn the coals down when you get overcoaling during the coldest parts of the season.


----------



## LondonNeil

that probably works neatly as a splitter too. I bet it costs a bomb though!


----------



## LondonNeil

hmm, not so bad as I thought for this vrsion
https://www.shizll.com/product/jonko/


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Do you use the Willow to burn the coals down when you get overcoaling during the coldest parts of the season.



I haven't tried that. Usually just opening the ash pan door does the job nicely.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> Here is a new concept:
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt that the PNW loggers will like this, but it might be handy for the smaller deciduous trees that really need a wider opening to be effectively wedged. Long ago, I decided that wedging a tree wasn't very effective on short deciduous trees with a wide crown. It just takes too many stacked wedges to get the tree to reliably move over-center and fall.
> 
> I wonder how much torque that big screw can take?



Looks great to me.
I can see some guys just running it in and snapping hinges .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I haven't tried that. Usually just opening the ash pan door does the job nicely.


On my epa stove I get a lot of overcoaling. It loads north south, I pull the coals to the front(right by the lower air holes), then I place a shorter split across the front on top of the pile of coals, open the draft all the way and shut the door. It burns very hot and puts off great heat, sometimes I repeat this again if there are a lot of coals. The other way is to burn a smaller load of ash(wood type) or another low coaling wood real hot, but sometimes I don't have any available.
All these struggles with black locust and all our other hardwoods would disappear if I had a large stash of spruce.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> hmm, not so bad as I thought for this vrsion
> https://www.shizll.com/product/jonko/


That isn't bad, I'd buy one.
What does that convert to in USD.
I'm sure I could find other uses for it too.
Better make sure the batteries are charged before making that back cut .


----------



## James Miller

Any of you folks use one of these roller guides. Picked one up today to play with and seems to ride the file really high on the tooth.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> That isn't bad, I'd buy one.
> What does that convert to in USD.
> I'm sure I could find other uses for it too.
> Better make sure the batteries are charged before making that back cut .



searched a bit more and found them on ebay for about £38 after postage. that's just under 50 bucks currently.


----------



## JustJeff

Crazy weather here -17°C yesterday and +2 today. Was burning wood pretty hard yesterday. Looks like we are going back to seasonal for the next week which is + or - 3° from freezing. That’s good cause I don’t want to get into next winters wood!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 686183
> Any of you folks use one of these roller guides. Picked one up today to play with and seems to ride the file really high on the tooth.


That's for 3/8, not LP.
Silver is for 325
Black for LP


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> searched a bit more and found them on ebay for about £38 after postage. that's just under 50 bucks currently.


That's not bad considering how quick you can tear up a plastic wedge on a hard leaner.


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> Here is a new concept:


I have seen a few versions of that over the years. No reason why it should not work. Might be an issue with larger diameter trees to have only one point of lift.



James Miller said:


> View attachment 686183
> Any of you folks use one of these roller guides.


A lot of guys like those since they can see what they are filing. Designed for Husqvarna (fit most Oregon) chains - some guys have filed the slots slightly to fit some STIHL brand chains.




Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

I scrounged up the Christmas tree yesterday. I think I am going to need more saw next time....


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's for 3/8, not LP.
> Silver is for 325
> Black for LP


That's on the 590 so it is 3/8. Its carlton chain so that could be the problem.



nomad_archer said:


> I scrounged up the Christmas tree yesterday. I think I am going to need more saw next time....


I must need to get a bigger tree we used the t handle last year.


----------



## LondonNeil

the saw's big enough...but get a longer bar and skip chain


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> That's on the 590 so it is 3/8. Its carlton chain so that could be the problem.


Looked smaller in the picture.
That could be. If it's riding high it will probably cut fine(little slower but the edge will hold longer), you may need to take the rakers down a swipe or two extra.


----------



## MustangMike

We had single digits here yesterday Morning (F), supposed to warm up above freezing today and tomorrow. I'll likely start butchering the doe.

We fixed the air inlet on the 55 Gal Drum stove up in the cabin. It is an old Sotz air tight kit, and had the optional (adjustable) air intake that closed when it got hot and opened when it got cold.

Over years of non use (the 2nd stove went in the new cabin) it got rusted stuck open and did not work. As a result, with the improved chimney in the new cabin, it would get way too hot and burn through all the wood too fast, getting cold before morning.

We fixed that air inlet and now all is well. Cabin does not over heat, and we are still warm in the morning! What a difference that thing makes!

I may need to insulate the cabin a bit. Walls are just 5/8 plywood. (20 X 24 two stories). The stove works well down to about 20*, after that you may wish for a bit more heat!


----------



## hamish

Favourite time of year!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> We had single digits here yesterday Morning (F), supposed to warm up above freezing today and tomorrow. I'll likely start butchering the doe.
> 
> We fixed the air inlet on the 55 Gal Drum stove up in the cabin. It is an old Sotz air tight kit, and had the optional (adjustable) air intake that closed when it got hot and opened when it got cold.
> 
> Over years of non use (the 2nd stove went in the new cabin) it got rusted stuck open and did not work. As a result, with the improved chimney in the new cabin, it would get way too hot and burn through all the wood too fast, getting cold before morning.
> 
> We fixed that air inlet and now all is well. Cabin does not over heat, and we are still warm in the morning! What a difference that thing makes!
> 
> I may need to insulate the cabin a bit. Walls are just 5/8 plywood. (20 X 24 two stories). The stove works well down to about 20*, after that you may wish for a bit more heat!


We insulated the walls in my buddy's cabin in western Maryland maid a big difference. Had a squirrel find it's way into the walls and tare some stuff up but 22 mag snake shot took care of that.


----------



## Philbert

hamish said:


> View attachment 686253
> View attachment 686253
> Favourite time of year!


That looks like a _real_ 'scrounge'!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hard to believe we below zero at the beginning of the week and it hit 40 yesterday. 

The snow was almost gone but we got about an inch overnight.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nomad_archer said:


> I scrounged up the Christmas tree yesterday. I think I am going to need more saw next time....


What kinda rookie takes a small saw like that for such a big tree? 395 w/a 32 bar minimum.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> What kinda rookie takes a small saw like that for such a big tree? 395 w/a 32 bar minimum.



With a second bigger saw in the truck!


----------



## pdqdl

LondonNeil said:


> hmm, not so bad as I thought for this vrsion
> https://www.shizll.com/product/jonko/



Here is a different version of the same concept. Pitch is steeper on this cone.



Looks like it works ok, but I'd have been out of that spot a lot sooner. He already cut off the branches much higher up. Why didn't he cut smaller chunks and just push them off without all the fuss? Or better yet, just cut the whole top off without fooling around with cutting off the branches?

When I'm in a tree, I want to get back down; not stay up there all day fitzing around playing with toys.


----------



## pdqdl

James Miller said:


> View attachment 686183
> Any of you folks use one of these roller guides. Picked one up today to play with and seems to ride the file really high on the tooth.



My favorite; the only filing guide that I will use. If I don't have one of those, I just file free-form. I think they are exclusively made by Husqvarna. 

If you are riding high on the tooth, consider taking down the depth gauges. I consider the "height" on the tooth to be perfect, and the best reason to use them.

The only thing bad about them is that they are sized to each kind of chain. If you have 3 different chain sizes, then you need 3 different filing guides. Myself, I have 4, and I was wishing for a 5th just two days ago.
...and damn! There are a LOT of teeth on a little 1/4" pitch chainsaw!​


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I made a good shot. Skinned and took the meat off the doe I got with the MZ. Deer was quartering towards me, going down hill, when I shot. Bullet went in the neck half way between head and shoulder, through the lungs, and ended up under the skin on the other side just in front of the hind quarter. Both shoulders were good, both hind quarters were good, and less than an inch of back strap got touched on the one side.

I was very pleased with the lack of meat damage! Time to start cutting it up for the freezer!


----------



## crowbuster

Nice mike. What bullet you shootin ?


----------



## pdqdl

I read a story about a WWII vet many years ago. He was stationed in post-war Germany, where the citizens had been banned even from having hunting rifles. He agreed to take an old gentleman with him, due to their shared love of hunting.

Firing an old M1, the author tells that he was reluctant to shoot an approaching deer because he lacked confidence in the sights & his accuracy. The old guy was going nuts, trying to get him to take the shot.

The deer eventually spooked, and the American hunter desperately fired at the quickly departing white tail; it was the only deer they had seen all day. Miraculously, it fell hard after a short run. When they examined the fallen deer, they couldn't find any blood nor any wound at all. It seems that the bullet flew right up the rectum, tore up the innards, and remained inside the organs.

The old German sagely recognized that all the meat was undamaged, and he wryly commented: "_Now I know why we lost the war._"

I hope you enjoyed that little tale. I liked it when I read it about 47 years ago; never forgot it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> I scrounged up the Christmas tree yesterday. I think I am going to need more saw next time....



lol, did the xmas tree.... guess that's an _in-house_ scrounge...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of small scrounges... could this be one of the world's smallest? it's an oak chunk... where it came from or how it got there... is beyond me. maybe floated there in past floods...?

but I got off the freeway other day, south of town and at a light I spotted it. lying there on the siding grass. hmm...  so with traffic behind me I did a 360 and came back about and parked next street up. walked back and sure enuff... nice, oak, clean and mine!, although a bit heavy... so I put it in the trunk. pretty soon it was split into sticks on the wood pile... I first had cut the chunk in two...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> I read a story about a WWII vet many years ago. He was stationed in post-war Germany, where the citizens had been banned even from having hunting rifles. He agreed to take an old gentleman with him, due to their shared love of hunting.
> 
> Firing an old M1, the author tells that he was reluctant to shoot an approaching deer because he lacked confidence in the sights & his accuracy. The old guy was going nuts, trying to get him to take the shot.
> 
> The deer eventually spooked, and the American hunter desperately fired at the quickly departing white tail; it was the only deer they had seen all day. Miraculously, it fell hard after a short run. When they examined the fallen deer, they couldn't find any blood nor any wound at all. It seems that the bullet flew right up the rectum, tore up the innards, and remained inside the organs.
> 
> The old German sagely recognized that all the meat was undamaged, and he wryly commented: "_Now I know why we lost the war._"
> 
> I hope you enjoyed that little tale. I liked it when I read it about 47 years ago; never forgot it.




_I hope you enjoyed that little tale. I liked it when I read it about 47 years ago; never forgot it._

yes, good WWII tale... I am a WWII buff.... and i have an M1.... thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

two recent scrounges...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I guess I made a good shot. Skinned and took the meat off the doe I got with the MZ. Deer was quartering towards me, going down hill, when I shot. Bullet went in the neck half way between head and shoulder, through the lungs, and ended up under the skin on the other side just in front of the hind quarter. Both shoulders were good, both hind quarters were good, and less than an inch of back strap got touched on the one side.
> 
> I was very pleased with the lack of meat damage! Time to start cutting it up for the freezer!



good shot! 

_> Really a 45 cal plastic tipped pistol bullet in a sabot._

that is quite a round! I know... my 1911 shoots 45's....


----------



## MustangMike

crowbuster said:


> Nice mike. What bullet you shootin ?



I use the Hornady SST-ML 250 gr saboted bullet. Really a 45 cal plastic tipped pistol bullet in a sabot.

My charge is two triple 7 magnum pellets (120 gr charge). Very comfortable to shoot (as opposed to 150 gr mag charge), very accurate, and gets the job done every time. Vel approx. 2,000 FPS.

Gun is a CVA Accura with a Bergara stainless barrel. Cleanup is real easy with warm water. Put a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 scope on it this year … like it, real bright + clear!

Several deer have gone down on the spot, none have gone over 50 yds.


----------



## farmer steve

pdqdl said:


> I read a story about a WWII vet many years ago. He was stationed in post-war Germany, where the citizens had been banned even from having hunting rifles. He agreed to take an old gentleman with him, due to their shared love of hunting.
> 
> Firing an old M1, the author tells that he was reluctant to shoot an approaching deer because he lacked confidence in the sights & his accuracy. The old guy was going nuts, trying to get him to take the shot.
> 
> The deer eventually spooked, and the American hunter desperately fired at the quickly departing white tail; it was the only deer they had seen all day. Miraculously, it fell hard after a short run. When they examined the fallen deer, they couldn't find any blood nor any wound at all. It seems that the bullet flew right up the rectum, tore up the innards, and remained inside the organs.
> 
> The old German sagely recognized that all the meat was undamaged, and he wryly commented: "_Now I know why we lost the war._"
> 
> I hope you enjoyed that little tale. I liked it when I read it about 47 years ago; never forgot it.


That's my favorite shot at a running deer. that big white target is easy to pick up in the scope.
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Texas_heart_shot


----------



## MustangMike

I did one once with my 348 Win … got the deer, but ruined a hind qtr … not my favorite shot!


----------



## rarefish383

nomad_archer said:


> I scrounged up the Christmas tree yesterday. I think I am going to need more saw next time....


There is a hole in the end of my 45" bar for a helper handle. Think I'll go to TSC and get a little wheel and mount it on the end of the bar, put it on the 1050, and just make a sweep from out side the drip line. The bonus will be a perfectly square, level cut.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that is quite a round! I know... my 1911 shoots 45's....



Yes, but if you try to launch a 250 gr bullet at 2,000 FPS you better duck your head when you shoot it. Plus, it is the very rare pistol shooter that will match my accuracy beyond 50 yds., especially with a 1911.

I know a guy that has a long barrel Ruger Single Action in 41 mag that is very accurate, but he is the best I have seen.


----------



## ThackMan

MustangMike said:


> I use the Hornady SST-ML 250 gr saboted bullet. Really a 45 cal plastic tipped pistol bullet in a sabot.
> 
> My charge is two triple 7 magnum pellets (120 gr charge). Very comfortable to shoot (as opposed to 150 gr mag charge), very accurate, and gets the job done every time. Vel approx. 2,000 FPS.
> 
> Gun is a CVA Accura with a Bergara stainless barrel. Cleanup is real easy with warm water. Put a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 scope on it this year … like it, real bright + clear!
> 
> Several deer have gone down on the spot, none have gone over 50 yds.



Most inline mz will shoot more consistently with loose powder. Also those Barnes boat tail tmz are pretty amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThackMan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullvi22

Since we are on the topic, I didn’t scrounge any wood this week but I did scrounge four bucks. I’ve put the word out to my friends that I will take unwanted deer as long as they are legal and checked in with the DNR. I’ve butchered four this week and never fired a shot!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Yes, but if you try to launch a 250 gr bullet at 2,000 FPS you better duck your head when you shoot it. Plus, it is the very rare pistol shooter that will match my accuracy beyond 50 yds., especially with a 1911.
> 
> I know a guy that has a long barrel Ruger Single Action in 41 mag that is very accurate, but he is the best I have seen.


Only round I know that will do 2000fps from a 5" 1911 is the 22tcm.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bullvi22 said:


> Since we are on the topic, I didn’t scrounge any wood this week but I did scrounge four bucks. I’ve put the word out to my friends that I will take unwanted deer as long as they are legal and checked in with the DNR. I’ve butchered four this week and never fired a shot!
> 
> View attachment 686390
> View attachment 686389



As someone from the other side of the pond, where we don't do the hunting thing, can you help me out? Why would someone get a tag and hunt if they didn't want the buck themselves? Just for the sport or is it culling for a reason or..? I'd assumed that the filling of the freezer, the subsistence element, was a big plus for most people, and the drive for a few.


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, I'm almost 63 and I've been deer hunting since I was 12. Got my first deer when I was 18. I only shoot what I eat. I've had farmer friends ask me to shoot ground hogs that threaten their live stock. One friend has 20+ race horses and the burrows are instant leg breakers. But, I don't like to shoot things I don't eat, even if there is a viable reason to do so. Some guys hunt big racks and donate the meat to the homeless and needy. I hunt for the meat on my table first, then for friends that like venison, but don't hunt. The year my hunting buddy's son was in Iraq, he shot 9 deer and made Jerky out of all of it, and sent it to the guys in Iraq. There are so many deer where I live you are allowed to take 1 buck and 10 doe on each license, Bow, Muzzle loader, and regular fire arm. I live in a neighbor hood of 1 acre lots. I got up one morning last spring and had 2 deer eating bird seed out of my big tray feeder. A lot of it is culling. One property we have permission to hunt is a "Forest Retention Area". The deer do so much damage to the trees that the land owner has a "crop damage" permit that allows him 20 doe. He can take them year round I think. He is allowed to put a couple peoples names on the permit to act as his agents. I'm not on his crop damage permit, but he lets me hunt the regular seasons. Another friend has several thousand acres of Christmas trees. He gets lots of crop damage tags. He will shoot as many as he can in one setting, scoop them up in a front end loader, and dump them on a giant compost pile. It's kind of hard to think of cute Bambi being dumped on a compost pile. To him, they are just vermin, like big rats, that destroy his crops and lively hood. When I first sarted hunting deer were so scarce just seing one was a joy. Now, my biggest joy is being in the woods with nature. I don't really care if I get a deer myself. I have enough friends on crop damage permits that can get me a deer if I strike out. Deer jerky is a real treat. I think my son could eat a whole deer in two weeks if I turned it all into jerky. I guess that would be my anser to your question. I do it for the jerky. If you would like, I'll send you some. I know John had no problem sending it to Iraq. I'll ask my post office, just in case you want to try some. Oh, I made a big pot of venison chili this morning. No one can tell the difference from beef when I make my chili. I don't try to make it so hot it burns holes in your socks. I put a touch of bron sigar in mine. It's actually my wifes regular chili recipe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Joe, that's a great answer, very thorough explanation. All sorts of reasons to hunt then


----------



## MustangMike

I hunt primarily for the healthy meat (very lean, and I make steaks out of as much of it as I can), also to spend time with friends and family and go on an adventure (my cabin is 2 mi in on a 4wd road, no electric, no services), and third, to get out in the woods and enjoy nature.

I try to hunt, fish and garden each year. Although the bulk of our food is still store bought, I think it helps you appreciate what you get and where it came from. The garden, and butchering a deer, is a lot of work, and you often put in a lot of hours just to get a deer. I do not always get one. I garden to have fresh, healthy stuff.

Some people have access to easy hunting (like apple orchards), other's don't.


----------



## chipper1

@dancan just thinking of you, saw this weather report for our area done by your neighbor at one of the lots you cleared .


----------



## MustangMike

ThackMan said:


> Most inline mz will shoot more consistently with loose powder. Also those Barnes boat tail tmz are pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The two pellets is so much easier, and accurate enough to take the deer.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> @dancan just thinking of you, saw this weather report for our area done by your neighbor at one of the lots you cleared .




That Frankie has over 180K subs and over 32 million views lol


----------



## dancan

And not one of my cleared lots btw , he's about 4 hours from here lol

I did make a pit run to get another load of wood for the week so I didn't have to touch any of my fresher stuff .





Hmmm, getting low on wood 




Maybe not


----------



## dancan

On the way back , I spotted a Spruce blowdown and a small dead standing one 










I delimbed it with my ax and fired up the Kita 









That fresh cut dead standing spruce is good to go !


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> And not one of my cleared lots btw , he's about 4 hours from here lol
> 
> I did make a pit run to get another load of wood for the week so I didn't have to touch any of my fresher stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, getting low on wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not


Just looking at that gray handle on the back of the trailer, I know I like the ax. Don't even have to see it, that's my kind of ax.


----------



## dancan

Sorry Joe , it's my picaroon , almost as handy as an ax lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got about 3 buckets cut today got 2.5 of it split. 1 cherry filled wood box stacked rest in shed. Remainder is red oak 1/2 a bucket is too wet to put inside so stacked outside. Got dark so have 3 big rounds left to split then will stack that all in the shed.


----------



## MustangMike

Finished butchering my deer, then went to a wake. Got another wake to go to tomorrow!

The one tomorrow is for a guy who was 92 and a WW II vet. He had six sons, and some of them continue the hardware store and plumbing business he started. Another works in the chains saw store.

His cousin, also in his 90s and a WW II vet passed a few months ago. For years, every Veterans Day, he single handedly, and at his own expense placed flags on the stones of hundreds of Vets.

History is dying around here!


----------



## Bullvi22

LondonNeil said:


> As someone from the other side of the pond, where we don't do the hunting thing, can you help me out? Why would someone get a tag and hunt if they didn't want the buck themselves? Just for the sport or is it culling for a reason or..? I'd assumed that the filling of the freezer, the subsistence element, was a big plus for most people, and the drive for a few.



I like the meat and bag limits are generous in My state. I actually hunted myself this week but didn’t see any bucks. Here if you buy a license and tags you can kill several in one season legally. So even though I didn’t kill one myself I still get free meat from my buddies who like to hunt but who don’t butcher their own meat or want to pay someone to do it for them. Win all the way around although it is a lot of work! Lol. That’s the essence of scrounging though, putting in work to gather up something of value for free I reckon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Yes, but if you try to launch a 250 gr bullet at 2,000 FPS you better duck your head when you shoot it. Plus, it is the very rare pistol shooter that will match my accuracy beyond 50 yds., especially with a 1911. I know a guy that has a long barrel Ruger Single Action in 41 mag that is very accurate, but he is the best I have seen.



I am a shooter. I grew up with a father who was among other things... an award winning gunsmith. my dad could make a weapon! beautiful workmanship. did his own reloading. his own bluing. and he could shoot. and he taught me. he had an amazing collection of double barreled rifles. one was a .577 nitro express. the cartridges were machined out of brass stock. elephant gun. i never shot it, but i shot the .450 doubles a few times. he particularly liked the Damascus barrels, not blued, but browned. I have done some shots that amazed the crowd back in my USMC OCS days... even was asked to try out for the local USMC shooting team.

but I don't shoot much these days. you are right about a pistol over a good rifle shooter and firearm. mostly I will say the few times I have shot my 1911 I was amazed at how loud the ring of the round was. and I had plugs in...

but I have seen, as I am sure ya'll have too... one or two amazing pistol guys. I forget their names... but I wouldn't want them made at me! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Neil, I'm almost 63 and I've been deer hunting since I was 12. Got my first deer when I was 18. I only shoot what I eat. I've had farmer friends ask me to shoot ground hogs that threaten their live stock. One friend has 20+ race horses and the burrows are instant leg breakers. But, I don't like to shoot things I don't eat, even if there is a viable reason to do so. Some guys hunt big racks and donate the meat to the homeless and needy. I hunt for the meat on my table first, then for friends that like venison, but don't hunt. The year my hunting buddy's son was in Iraq, he shot 9 deer and made Jerky out of all of it, and sent it to the guys in Iraq. There are so many deer where I live you are allowed to take 1 buck and 10 doe on each license, Bow, Muzzle loader, and regular fire arm. I live in a neighbor hood of 1 acre lots. I got up one morning last spring and had 2 deer eating bird seed out of my big tray feeder. A lot of it is culling. One property we have permission to hunt is a "Forest Retention Area". The deer do so much damage to the trees that the land owner has a "crop damage" permit that allows him 20 doe. He can take them year round I think. He is allowed to put a couple peoples names on the permit to act as his agents. I'm not on his crop damage permit, but he lets me hunt the regular seasons. Another friend has several thousand acres of Christmas trees. He gets lots of crop damage tags. He will shoot as many as he can in one setting, scoop them up in a front end loader, and dump them on a giant compost pile. It's kind of hard to think of cute Bambi being dumped on a compost pile. To him, they are just vermin, like big rats, that destroy his crops and lively hood. When I first sarted hunting deer were so scarce just seing one was a joy. Now, my biggest joy is being in the woods with nature. I don't really care if I get a deer myself. I have enough friends on crop damage permits that can get me a deer if I strike out. Deer jerky is a real treat. I think my son could eat a whole deer in two weeks if I turned it all into jerky. I guess that would be my anser to your question. I do it for the jerky. If you would like, I'll send you some. I know John had no problem sending it to Iraq. I'll ask my post office, just in case you want to try some. Oh, I made a big pot of venison chili this morning. No one can tell the difference from beef when I make my chili. I don't try to make it so hot it burns holes in your socks. I put a touch of bron sigar in mine. It's actually my wifes regular chili recipe.



cooked correctly, for many... and I mean many... venison is a real treat. the backstrap's traditional way of rolled in flour, S&P and fried in fresh bacon grease is a real favorite. burger, chops, roasts all come out very tasty properly cooked. I was lucky last season... my neighbor said he was going deer hunting on the family farm. large acreage. I jokingly said, well... bring me some backstrap. omg, he did!  2 backstraps. unfrozen. I cooked one right up, froze the other... slow thawed it... and it was just as good as the first, unfrozen one.


----------



## MustangMike

Impressive information!!!

However, I think the profile of these slugs were intended for use in the 45 Colt Long … Go Patton!


----------



## MustangMike

Backstrap is my favorite, but I keep it real healthy. Cut them about 4" long, marinate them, and grill them rare like Fillet Mignon! Comes out like this:

Delicious!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I hunt primarily for the healthy meat (very lean, and I make steaks out of as much of it as I can), also to spend time with friends and family and go on an adventure (my cabin is 2 mi in on a 4wd road, no electric, no services), and third, to get out in the woods and enjoy nature. I try to hunt, fish and garden each year. Although the bulk of our food is still store bought, I think it helps you appreciate what you get and where it came from. The garden, and butchering a deer, is a lot of work, and you often put in a lot of hours just to get a deer. I do not always get one. I garden to have fresh, healthy stuff. Some people have access to easy hunting (like apple orchards), other's don't.



ur cabins sounds super! off grid really appeals to my pioneering spirit... well, so long as I don't have depend on me... in the throws of winter. lol. I agree with u about gardening, too. been gardening past 40 yrs or so. both summer and fall gardens. put up 50 qts tomatoes last yr.  but I am scaling down. I used to garden about 2,000 sq ft... now much less. and this year I reclaimed some of the old garden patch and put back the st auguesting grass. let couple other beds grow to grass. just too much work for me at 71. and the weeds seem to be worse and worse by the year. coming in on distant winds I guess. I have resorted to cardboard as a mulch. very effective. but I still garden. currently, I have fall tomatoes setting, cherries, had purple hull till freeze, okra same, peas doing well... and so is my cilantro and bok choy. other day I put in carrot row, some lettuce... bibs and romaine, radish, spinach, few cabbage... all seeds. I noted today I have them all popping up now.  one of my set tomatoes is now small marble size. thanks for sharing ur views and lifestyle.  interesting MM.

some leeks I have growing, but could not resist the big 3 bundle of beautiful leeks at wal-mart today... one bundle - $2.98 ea. Leek soup next week when the cold arrives again...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bullvi22 said:


> I like the meat and bag limits are generous in My state. I actually hunted myself this week but didn’t see any bucks. Here if you buy a license and tags you can kill several in one season legally. So even though I didn’t kill one myself I still get free meat from my buddies who like to hunt but who don’t butcher their own meat or want to pay someone to do it for them. Win all the way around although it is a lot of work! Lol. That’s the essence of scrounging though, putting in work to gather up something of value for free I reckon.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> That Frankie has over 180K subs and over 32 million views lol


I'm not just a viewer, but a subscriber .


dancan said:


> And not one of my cleared lots btw , he's about 4 hours from here lol
> 
> I did make a pit run to get another load of wood for the week so I didn't have to touch any of my fresher stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, getting low on wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not


Are you sure, it looked very similar .


dancan said:


> On the way back , I spotted a Spruce blowdown and a small dead standing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delimbed it with my ax and fired up the Kita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fresh cut dead standing spruce is good to go !


Nice work.
Does the Makita work as well as the Ryobi  .
I'm looking forward to watching the batteries progress, will make some great tools in the right situations for sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Backstrap is my favorite, but I keep it real healthy. Cut them about 4" long, marinate them, and grill them rare like Fillet Mignon! Comes out like this: Delicious!



indeed! just as u say, just like Filet Mignon... here is some I did...







really tasty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm not just a viewer, but a subscriber . Are you sure, it looked very similar . Nice work. Does the Makita work as well as the Ryobi  . I'm looking forward to watching the batteries progress, will make some great tools in the right situations for sure.



I noted the Makita's _'fuel source'_ with interest. chipper, u r right... no doubt elec power these days is a far cry advanced over my old craftsman short bar elec chain saw. mint condition... lol, light use... yes, 110-v.

really like all the pix! even as still shots, lots of action!


----------



## MustangMike

The cabin is Ash Post +Beam milled with the chainsaw from blown down Ash Trees (that will likely never re grow due to the Emerald Ash Bore).

The solar panel worked well in the summer for our lights, but does not seem to work as well in the winter.

The sides are just stained 5/8 plywood. We put cement board around the bottom to protect it from Porcupines.

Broccoli from the garden.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The cabin is Ash Post +Beam milled with the chainsaw from blown down Ash Trees (that will likely never re grow due to the Emerald Ash Bore). The solar panel worked well in the summer for our lights, but does not seem to work as well in the winter. The sides are just stained 5/8 plywood. We put cement board around the bottom to protect it from Porcupines. Broccoli from the garden.



looks good MM, enjoyed seeing it. liked the _in-progress_ framing shot! I quit growing broccoli down here. cabbage does well, grows well, large heads and sweet. but unless its real cold a lot like low teens and 20's which kills the fall tomatoes...  broccoli just isn't too tasty, imo. better, sweeter over at the grocery store. same with Brussels. they start, but don't get big...

garden fresh okra frying in bit of olive oil... can't get this stuff at the grocery store. but as u say... and know... its not a free ride. lol... lots of work, but fun and interesting ... if not a bit challenging at times. grow the same thing year after year... and each year will be different...

one thing about gardening that always amazes me... is the seed. seems dry and dead! and can keep for years if cold. couple seasons back I grew a bunch a limas... I had the seeds from a plant I grew 23 years ago... and the seeds grew well. just put a seed in the soil, moisten... and viola! ~

life emerges.


----------



## MustangMike

Olive Oil and sliced Ginger Root are key ingredients in our marinate, also Kikkoman Teriyaki sauce, plus some other spices and stuff. It is never gammy!


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> As someone from the other side of the pond, where we don't do the hunting thing, can you help me out? Why would someone get a tag and hunt if they didn't want the buck themselves? Just for the sport or is it culling for a reason or..? I'd assumed that the filling of the freezer, the subsistence element, was a big plus for most people, and the drive for a few.


 I hunt for the enjoyment of just being in the woods. I can kill a deer about anyime I want to off my back porch. Growing up, seeing a deer was a rarity, just were'nt many. Now they are a pest. They make having a garden almost impossible. A few years ago I planted 11, 100ft rows of sweet corn, I harvested a 5gal bucket full of corn, the deer got the rest. This past growing season, I built a fence around my 2100sqft garden. After planting I strung string criss crossing across the top and hung red flags from the string to deter the deer from jumping the fence. This worked pretty well, but made things difficult when cultivating and harvesting the bounty. I let a friend hunt my place for the last couple seasons and he has taken 3 deer here. I have told him to kill everything, including bambi. I have been planning on having a serious deer culling on my place. I just cant store that much meat. NC allows me to harvest 3 nusiance deer without a permit, which I can consume. 2 more that have to be disposed of on my property. After that, I have to get a permit. There are probably 10 or 12 laying in my field right now as I type. I have them trained to look into the light when I take the dogs out. They just stand there and wait for me to go back into the house. 

My sisterinlaw used to not want anyone to hunt on the farm. She raises daylilies and bought $10,000 worth of rare types to grow and resell. The deer wiped them out eating the plants. You cant sell a flower if it doent have any blooms. Now SIL, asks people to hunt the place. To many deer and not enough hunters, they still keep the blooms eaten out of her daylilies. The problem keeps getting worse. Bag limits vary around the state. Here during gun season, all you can take are bucks. Out on the coast where I was a couple weeks ago, you can kill as any does as you want, run out of tags and you can buy more. We need a better doe season, one buck can service many does, but only a doe can have a baby deer, usually 2 and 3 at a time. Last year we had diseased deer dying everywhere. To many deer. I look for a huge dieoff in the very near future and it is already starting.


----------



## Cowboy254

Had another go at the neighbour's scrounge today (that he said I could have). All Limby work today. I had a visitor...




Mostly I was glad that she didn't bite me on the arse while I was cutting. Then I saw she had an ulterior motive.




It was all nice clean peppermint, no termites, bugs, spiders, snakes or drop bears to be seen. I was able to halve the rounds with one motivated Fiskars hit. 




1.5 cubes or so loaded up. I was confident I would be able to get to my driveway on the right without attracting the attention of the highway patrol Nazis so I didn't bother securing things. 




A nice evening's scrounge.


----------



## MustangMike

Still too many anti hunters around here (watch too much Disney), but a lot of State and NYC DEP (watershed) land has opened up to hunting in the past couple of decades. In fact, I got my doe this year on NYC DEP property (a 1,000 acre tract about 15 min from me).

NYC realized the deer were decimating the land, preventing it from providing the protection for clean water it was intended to provide, and on State land the deer were getting sick and emaciated.


----------



## muddstopper

I didnt have much problem with deers until the neighbors started feeding them. Started out with apples in the corner of my field. They can see the field from their front window so thats where they put the bait. I told them I was going to start shooting the deer and to not put anyore apples or feed out. I didnt want the deer drawn up to my garden. Now all my neighbors put out corn, You couldnt haul all the deer corn being fed in a tandem axle dump truck. So I started letting a friend start hunting. Pisses the neighbors off, but deer eating my garden pisses me off so the deer have got to die. I might just need to buy another freezer. Its almost hog killing time and I cant keep deer meat and hog meat, plus all the veggies the wife has in the freezer.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> I hunt for the enjoyment of just being in the woods. I can kill a deer about anyime I want Now they are a pest. They make having a garden almost impossible. .



interesting tale. one man's ceiling, another's floor... sounds like a deer hunter's paradise. up around my ranch... some of those who keep family gardens have put up deer fences... 12-15' high. seems to work. I was visiting a guy, he showed me such... and then said, see? there... deer!... he had done a lower height, but dint work. 15' did...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Had another go at the neighbour's scrounge today (that he said I could have). All Limby work today. I had a visitor..
> Mostly I was glad that she didn't bite me on the arse while I was cutting. Then I saw she had an ulterior motive.It was all nice clean peppermint, no termites, bugs, spiders, snakes or drop bears to be seen. I was able to halve the rounds with one motivated Fiskars hit. 1.5 cubes or so loaded up. I was confident I would be able to get to my driveway on the right without attracting the attention of the highway patrol Nazis so I didn't bother securing things. A nice evening's scrounge.



indeed! always something to see, always something to learn. nice pix! I noted the slim wedge to keep blade unstuck. who hasn't stuck a blade? ... one pix worth a thousand words... (@%$#, !(*& ^&, $%^, etc!) lol will keep that in mind, a wedge. a google on it shows numerous sources... costs very palatable, too. a felling wedge. HD says to carry one by Echo... and I have to go to HD later today... will ck it out, get one.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> indeed! always something to see, always something to learn. nice pix! I noted the slim wedge to keep blade unstuck. who hasn't stuck a blade? ... one pix worth a thousand words... (@%$#, !(*& ^&, $%^, etc!) lol will keep that in mind, a wedge. a google on it shows numerous sources... costs very palatable, too. a felling wedge. HD says to carry one by Echo... and I have to go to HD later today... will ck it out, get one.


----------



## panolo

I had problems with the last two batches of yellow wedges I bought. They broke in warm temps with less than 25 strokes on them. Went back to the orange ones and they were better. Think the yellow ones were Oregon brand.


----------



## Philbert

panolo said:


> I had problems with the last two batches of yellow wedges I bought. They broke in warm temps with less than 25 strokes on them. Went back to the orange ones and they were better. Think the yellow ones were Oregon brand.


Of course, it is not the color, but the plastic / polymer used. Some are better for cold weather.

Lots of cheap wedges out there. Even some of the better ones will snap if hit at the right angle. I suppose.







Here are 50+ pages of thoughts on that subject (_OK, maybe 10 pages on wedges, and 40 of other stuff . . ._ ):
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/falling-wedges-whats-good-whats-not-and-why.175184/

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362

panolo said:


> I had problems with the last two batches of yellow wedges I bought. They broke in warm temps with less than 25 strokes on them. Went back to the orange ones and they were better. Think the yellow ones were Oregon brand.


Orange are ok for singles, but to double stack I like red headed one. Slick orange ones just come flying right back, unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont think I even own a plastic wedge. Got a few steel ones, somewhere. I have used the face cut for a wedge, not the best tool for the job, but works in a pinch, (Pun intended). For splitting post, I have made many a gullet out of limbs by sawing them into a wedge shape.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> On the way back , I spotted a Spruce blowdown and a small dead standing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delimbed it with my ax and fired up the Kita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fresh cut dead standing spruce is good to go !



I love it when you can scrounge and chuck it in the fire on the same day.


----------



## KiwiBro

panolo said:


> I had problems with the last two batches of yellow wedges I bought. They broke in warm temps with less than 25 strokes on them. Went back to the orange ones and they were better. Think the yellow ones were Oregon brand.


We had a crowd here in NZ selling plastic wedges extremely cheap. So I bought one with a view to buying a whole box if they lasted OK. I don't think anyone at that plastic parts manufacturer had ever cut a tree down or knew anyone that had. The wedges were made with the wrong plastic and shattered upon impact. I see they are still selling them too, years later, but are now calling them "holding" wedges and not for driving.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I love it when you can scrounge and chuck it in the fire on the same day.


If the drive home was a bit longer, cut and split green spruce will probably be seasoned by the time the trailer pulls into the driveway.


----------



## MustangMike

I ALWAYS have a lot of the plastic wedges available. Great for felling and preventing stuck bars. On large rounds I may use 2 or 3 to keep my bar from pinching.

Also use them for stumping and milling. At first, one in the far end to open the cut, then when I am almost through I remove that one and put two in, one on each side just in back of my bar. Keeps your bar from getting pinched, and when you go through, the round "see saws" to release your bar. Even if you don't need them, your bars will last much longer if you use them.

I also use them when removing "widow makers". Putting a wedge in the cut promotes slipping so the two ends are less likely to lock up against each other.

You can also often used them, in conjunction with your X-27, to open up a cut and free a stuck bar.

If I take a saw, I don't leave home w/o them!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ve used the yellow ones I posted and while not using everyday like a pro they have taken some serious whacks and not broke.


----------



## dancan

Duce said:


> Orange are ok for singles, but to double stack I like red headed one. Slick orange ones just come flying right back, unless I am doing something wrong.



Just take some sawdust from the cut and put between the 2 wedges , it'll keep them together .
To me , wedges are sacrificial tools , I've busted or cut every one I've owned except the half dozen that I haven't used yet lol


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> To me , wedges are sacrificial tools . . .



Yeah, but their useful life can be extended. 

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wedge-renewal.299485/

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Btw , Spruce is awesome !


----------



## dancan

Hey Philbert , what have you been using for a helmet system ?
I'm looking at this 




I like my Skullbucket in the heat of the summer but no visor so I'm leaning towards this for the next bean bucket , not found that my last MSA and Bullard were the most comphy .
And for the Kiwi's or Aussies , you got a link on that absorbent head band ?


----------



## cantoo

I never go to the bush without my wedges either but then I leave them in the toolbox on my wooden workbench at the landing. Then I promptly jamb the bar on the 1st cut on the tree and have to walk back to the bench to get them. They always get covered in oil too and that can make them fly out of the cut too.


----------



## cantoo

I never go to the bush without my wedges either but then I leave them in the toolbox on my wooden workbench at the landing. Then I promptly jamb the bar on the 1st cut on the tree and have to walk back to the bench to get them. They always get covered in oil too and that can make them fly out of the cut too.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> And for the Kiwi's or Aussies , you got a link on that absorbent head band ?


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Hey Philbert , what have you been using for a helmet system ?


I generally wear a fairly conventional looking, MSA brand, front brim helmet, with mesh face screen, and ear muffs. Works for me. I like a ratchet suspension to adjust for a snugger fit, if needed, and the ear muffs, which I can quickly lift and place.

Choose something that is comfortable and that you will wear. 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> We had a crowd here in NZ selling plastic wedges extremely cheap. So I bought one with a view to buying a whole box if they lasted OK. I don't think anyone at that plastic parts manufacturer had ever cut a tree down or knew anyone that had. The wedges were made with the wrong plastic and shattered upon impact. I see they are still selling them too, years later, but are now calling them "holding" wedges and not for driving.



that's what I thought they were for, given being relatively thin. cut the kerf slot... tap in place and 'wedge' against the two sides closing in... I have 2 steel wedges for splitting, but they are much thicker...


----------



## panolo

Duce said:


> Orange are ok for singles, but to double stack I like red headed one. Slick orange ones just come flying right back, unless I am doing something wrong.



I've always used sawdust like Dancan said. I'm gonna buy some red head ones now though and give that a whirl.


----------



## JustJeff

“Dad. Why don’t you just buy wood already cut and split” one of my sons asked. I showed him the fishing boat that he rides in and the snowmobile. Firewood sales and what I save on propane paid for the boat and buys insurance and trail pass on the sled. He’s a good kid, one of the ones that will see me working in the back and come help without being asked. Now he gets it.


----------



## nomad_archer

I'm looking to scrounge up a buck today. I found a valley out of the wind and have been putting some miles on the old boots.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Hey Philbert , what have you been using for a helmet system ?
> I'm looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my Skullbucket in the heat of the summer but no visor so I'm leaning towards this for the next bean bucket , not found that my last MSA and Bullard were the most comphy .
> And for the Kiwi's or Aussies , you got a link on that absorbent head band ?


I have that. Hot in the summer but works good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I've always used sawdust like Dancan said. I'm gonna buy some red head ones now though and give that a whirl.



keep us posted. pix, too... if possible.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 686716
> “Dad. Why don’t you just buy wood already cut and split” one of my sons asked. I showed him the fishing boat that he rides in and the snowmobile. Firewood sales and what I save on propane paid for the boat and buys insurance and trail pass on the sled. He’s a good kid, one of the ones that will see me working in the back and come help without being asked. Now he gets it.



_>Now he gets it_

must be a chip off the ol' block!  I can remember, more than once... my ol' man... bellyaching that -no one- (two sons) even cared to ask, much less help with what he was doing... it was never, I say... never much fun helping Dad, assisting, etc... when he was in that kinda mood! 

gotta like that sled! note the b-i-g jug of handcleaner up on the shelf.... lol how big is it, ie engine? hp or cc's? how fast? over 75? 100?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> I have that. Hot in the summer but works good.



mine is similar. a stihl. 21 years old. still use it, works fine... and also have my chain saw chaps... same vintage. but gloves, naw... plenty pairs, but quite a few gungers... lol


----------



## JustJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>Now he gets it_
> 
> must be a chip off the ol' block!  I can remember, more than once... my ol' man... bellyaching that -no one- (two sons) even cared to ask, much less help with what he was doing... it was never, I say... never much fun helping him, assisting, etc... when he was in that kinda mood!
> 
> gotta like that sled! note the b-I-g jug of handcleaner up on the shelf.... lol how big is it, ie engine? hp or cc's? how fast? over 75? 100?....


The big jug is Stihl bar oil. Sled is 600 cc 4 stroke. It will do 75mph. Fast enough in most places.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> *The big jug is Stihl bar oil.* Sled is 600 cc 4 stroke. It will do 75mph. Fast enough in most places.



oic  I have several brands of bar oil... the Stihl seems to be the stickiest... interesting a 4-stroke. looks like fun!


----------



## pdqdl

Duce said:


> Orange are ok for singles, but to double stack I like red headed one. Slick orange ones just come flying right back, unless I am doing something wrong.





dancan said:


> Just take some sawdust from the cut and put between the 2 wedges , it'll keep them together .
> To me , wedges are sacrificial tools , I've busted or cut every one I've owned except the half dozen that I haven't used yet lol



If you want to stack wedges for a wider opening use these: Rifled wedges. They do NOT pop out of a log when you hit them, either. On the other hand, you may wish to trim the ridge a bit on the leading edge to help get them started in the cut.



I have even stacked them 3 high in a notch. The grooves hold real well, but it does get tricky to keep 3 of them together while pounding in a notch. Longer wedges stack much better than those silly 5.5" wedges. The only thing the short wedges are good for is when your back cut is too short to let a good wedge do the job.


----------



## pdqdl

muddstopper said:


> I dont think I even own a plastic wedge. Got a few steel ones, somewhere. I have used the face cut for a wedge, not the best tool for the job, but works in a pinch, (Pun intended). For splitting post, I have made many a gullet out of limbs by sawing them into a wedge shape.



Steel wedges pop out as much as the plastic ones, and they hurt a lot more when they hit you.

The biggest cut (injury) I ever got on the job was from a steel wedge that popped out of a log, did a double summersault, and then sliced through the web between my left thumb & forefinger. It didn't get the tendon; but it did give me about 5 stitches.

It certainly got my attention, too. I think that may have been the last time I tried to split a large diameter oak slice with a wedge 'n sledge. _That sumbitch just spit the wedge back out at me._ From then on, it was noodles for me. I'f you don't understand that last comment, just go ahead & reveal your ignorance and ask. It'll be a big benefit for you to know about.


The worst part about that little tale was that my employee came to me with the explanation that the wedge kept popping out and he wasn't getting anything done. My response: You just need to hit it harder! So I went into "demonstration mode"; that lasted for just one hit.

♫ _Wee're off to see the doctor, the wonderful doctor of



..._♫ 

Note: read my sig just below. This would be just another case of my extensive "experience".


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> If the drive home was a bit longer, cut and split green spruce will probably be seasoned by the time the trailer pulls into the driveway.



Actually, peppermint seems to be like that almost. This wood was cut green as grass 2-3 weeks ago and now it is well checked with big cracks down the split face. Obviously it will still be moist deeper in but split to stove size over summer, this will be good to go for the start of the next burning season.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> mine is similar. a stihl. 21 years old. still use it, works fine... and also have my chain saw chaps... same vintage. but gloves, naw... plenty pairs, but quite a few gungers... lol


I haven't found a pair of gloves that holds up. I destroy everything I put on my hands.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I haven't found a pair of gloves that holds up. I destroy everything I put on my hands.


We’re going to have to look at Paul Bunyan next year and see if anybody has a Kevlar glove.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Lightning scorched white oak.



Be a nice start on next year's wood. Out back now! My buddy couldn't cut enough wood today playing with a Jred 451ev. Heated handles are my new favorite saws!



Nice cherry tree. Cut in 2 to make pulling easier! Now I have some splitting to catch up tomorrow!



Basically stuff I had to get before it started to rot.


----------



## dancan

pdqdl said:


> Steel wedges pop out as much as the plastic ones, and they hurt a lot more when they hit you.
> 
> The biggest cut (injury) I ever got on the job was from a steel wedge that popped out of a log, did a double summersault, and then sliced through the web between my left thumb & forefinger. It didn't get the tendon; but it did give me about 5 stitches.
> 
> It certainly got my attention, too. I think that may have been the last time I tried to split a large diameter oak slice with a wedge 'n sledge. _That sumbitch just spit the wedge back out at me._ From then on, it was noodles for me. I'f you don't understand that last comment, just go ahead & reveal your ignorance and ask. It'll be a big benefit for you to know about.
> 
> 
> The worst part about that little tale was that my employee came to me with the explanation that the wedge kept popping out and he wasn't getting anything done. My response: You just need to hit it harder! So I went into "demonstration mode"; that lasted for just one hit.
> 
> ♫ _Wee're off to see the doctor, the wonderful doctor of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._♫



I have a 2 stitch scar under my chin from a high speed plastic wedge ...
And got chit from the doc because I went 5 hrs after it happened and then got chit from the wife for getting home late and ruining a perfectly good tee-shirt lol


----------



## Deleted member 117362

woodchip rookie said:


> I haven't found a pair of gloves that holds up. I destroy everything I put on my hands.


Ever try Caiman 2956 or insulated waterproof 2960. Need to use a glove dryer on any waterproof glove or wait a week for them to dry. Wrote the company on their 2960 and needs a cinch wrist strap. They responded and agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Duce said:


> Ever try Caiman 2956 or insulated waterproof 2960. Need to use a glove dryer on any waterproof glove or wait a week for them to dry. Wrote the company on their 2960 and needs a cinch wrist strap. They responded and agreed.


Do they hold up to abrasion? My problem is wearing holes thru leather gloves.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Dahmer said:


> Do they hold up to abrasion? My problem is wearing holes thru leather gloves.


I was complaining to owner of Great lakes tree service, that handling wood was ruining gloves in a couple days to a week at best. He threw me a pair and said try these, it's all we use. Best ones I have used to date. What size mitts do you have?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Ever try Caiman 2956 or insulated waterproof 2960. Need to use a glove dryer on any waterproof glove or wait a week for them to dry. Wrote the company on their 2960 and needs a cinch wrist strap. They responded and agreed.


Look pretty nice.
https://www.amazon.com/Caiman-2956-5-Leather-Activity-Patches/dp/B0085JCOW0
https://www.amazon.com/Caiman-2960-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=60B7C9G4MPADRXGM67EW


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I should mention while I was filling the wood box... My buddy fired up the Pissed Off Jred 70e and chunked up all but the last 10' of small end of that oak. It was getting dark and chain was dulling (teeth are soft files and dulls rapidly). Then his 625II on/off switch crapped out so it went back in the truck. Called it a day.

I really appreciated the help today. Sucks pulling logs when ya gotta climb on an off the tractor and spot ECT .. Not to mention all the brush we slashed to get those couple logs out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Look pretty nice.
> https://www.amazon.com/Caiman-2956-5-Leather-Activity-Patches/dp/B0085JCOW0
> https://www.amazon.com/Caiman-2960-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=60B7C9G4MPADRXGM67EW


Thanks Brett, going to test out a pair.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Duce said:


> Ever try Caiman 2956 or insulated waterproof 2960. Need to use a glove dryer on any waterproof glove or wait a week for them to dry. Wrote the company on their 2960 and needs a cinch wrist strap. They responded and agreed.


Thanks for the heads up on these. Going to try a pair.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> I haven't found a pair of gloves that holds up. I destroy everything I put on my hands.



$1.99 Lowes specials or $29.95 HD leather... the finger pad tip areas on one or two fingers always seem to wear thru. then while the rest works fine, I have two or so fingers working wood. and usually they... don't care for the ruffness of the bark or split... gloves - I guess they are just like fuel... gotta replace them!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I have a 2 stitch scar under my chin from a high speed plastic wedge ...
> And got chit from the doc because I went 5 hrs after it happened and then got chit from the wife for getting home late and ruining a perfectly good tee-shirt lol



and... dinner that was still waiting, still in the oven?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Thanks Brett, going to test out a pair.



I wonder how welder's leather mits would work? mite not have the dexterity of fingers, but they are pretty stout. even it they are little more than rope tow gloves...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I had reason to go to HD today. then I went over to their saw dept. plenty saws, but little in supplies. some tools. echo's felling wedge listed on site, but not in store. maybe so Texas just not far north enough? lol  still, the Mgr I had to see anyways was quite helpful. and suggested I mite look at some composite wedges. so  ... umm, I mean, what the heck? so off to the interior trim dept we went. handed me a pack of these. I was doubtful. then I thot, hmm... a dozen!  and when I asked how much? he looked and said... will set up back $1.98. by TimberWolf. what the heck? I can stack them, shorten them, or use as needed, if needed. or, go shim a door jam... lol... in the meantime. maybe square up a cabinet out at the farm. here is some pix. to me, can't hurt to have. I don't have much tree work that calls for the risk of sticking a blade, but it has happened. last time clearing a downed big limb... I stuck my blade. din't think limb ready to bite. then had to go get tractor, lift, yada dada dee, etc. pita! at my age, if I have to get higher than the limb's diameter... I call in a pro-team... so, I will toss them into one of my saw's cases. just in case.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Lightning scorched white oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Be a nice start on next year's wood. Out back now! My buddy couldn't cut enough wood today playing with a Jred 451ev. Heated handles are my new favorite saws!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry tree. Cut in 2 to make pulling easier! Now I have some splitting to catch up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Basically stuff I had to get before it started to rot.



good pix, thanks for the show!  what general area is that?...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

East Central Minnesota. Its a real mix woods birch, popular, cherry, elm, white oak, pin oak, red oak, maple, cottonwood and way too much boxelder. Family lore there was some old growth white pine that was saved to build with 100+ years ago... I just forget what!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I had reason to go to HD today. then I went over to their saw dept. plenty saws, but little in supplies. some tools. echo's felling wedge listed on site, but not in store. maybe so Texas just not far north enough? lol  still, the Mgr I had to see anyways was quite helpful. and suggested I mite look at some composite wedges. so  ... umm, I mean, what the heck? so off to the interior trim dept we went. handed me a pack of these. I was doubtful. then I thot, hmm... a dozen!  and when I asked how much? he looked and said... will set up back $1.98. by TimberWolf. what the heck? I can stack them, shorten them, or use as needed, if needed. or, go shim a door jam... lol... in the meantime. maybe square up a cabinet out at the farm. here is some pix. to me, can't hurt to have. I don't have much tree work that calls for the risk of sticking a blade, but it has happened. last time clearing a downed big limb... I stuck my blade. din't think limb ready to bite. then had to go get tractor, lift, yada dada dee, etc. pita! at my age, if I have to get higher than the limb's diameter... I call in a pro-team... so, I will toss them into one of my saw's cases. just in case.
> 
> View attachment 686862
> View attachment 686863
> View attachment 686865
> View attachment 686867


I usually have a pack of them here, not the Timberwolf brand though, I like them a lot for doors/windows .
Almost grabbed a Timberwolf TW HD2 up the other day, but one person beat me to it, it's not a composite wedge .


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I haven't found a pair of gloves that holds up. I destroy everything I put on my hands.



I was the same until I discovered the Nitrile gloves. About a dollar a pair at Walmart in the 3 pair pack. they are basically 'throw aways' but last mse longer than a pair of leathers wood. Bonus is there is just enough roughness to make picking up wood nice plus thin enough that one still has good feel. I even file chains and change chains on the saw with them on. I put on a pair as I go out the door no matter what I am going to be doing.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $1.99 Lowes specials or $29.95 HD leather... the finger pad tip areas on one or two fingers always seem to wear thru. then while the rest works fine, I have two or so fingers working wood. and usually they... don't care for the ruffness of the bark or split... gloves - I guess they are just like fuel... gotta replace them!
> 
> View attachment 686859


Wrap a couple layers of duct tape around that finger hole and carry on. Wear the fingers out of blow a seam out.


----------



## James Miller

Gloves for firewood? Why

Honest question I've never worn them for wood


----------



## pdqdl

Dahmer said:


> We’re going to have to look at Paul Bunyan next year and see if anybody has a Kevlar glove.



I have bought a few kevlar gloves. All the pairs I ever came across were too small to wear. They are not at all "stretchy", and they don't get looser with wear.


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> Actually, peppermint seems to be like that almost. This wood was cut ...
> 
> View attachment 686789



Peppermint? 

A herbaceous dicot with square sided stems?


----------



## MustangMike

I always thought that Pig Skin was a good deal tougher than cow leather, especially if it gets wet!

And yes, I often duct tape finger tips, isn't that why they make the Gorilla Duct Tape???

Nice looking Cherry there Six, I like Cherry. Not as high BTUs as some other wood, but it seems to coal up real nice!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Gloves for firewood? Why
> 
> Honest question I've never worn them for wood


Hey James . 
Most times I don't either, but certain wood types can be brutal on your hands or will get sap all over them, it's nice to just chuck it without worrying and then to remove the gloves to clean hands. One downfall of black locust is the splinters will get infected many times if you aren't careful to take care of the wounds, we use a tincture my wife makes from plantain(a weed in the yard not the banana like plant with the same name, you most likely have it too) that is vodka based, but I don't drink it (we do the echinacea tincture and it taste just as nasty ).
I also don't like getting my fingers smashed or pinched, and my wife likes my soft hands  .


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Gloves for firewood? Why
> 
> Honest question I've never worn them for wood


So running a saw outside when its 10F with a 15mph wind you dont have gloves on?


----------



## pdqdl

dancan said:


> I have a 2 stitch scar under my chin from a high speed plastic wedge ...
> And got chit from the doc because I went 5 hrs after it happened and then got chit from the wife for getting home late and ruining a perfectly good tee-shirt lol



Yeah, well...thank your lucky stars it wasn't a steel wedge.

This is another good reason to buy the riffled wedges I posted a link to previously. They don't seem to ever pop out.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> So running a saw outside when its 10F with a 15mph wind you dont have gloves on?


I don't get paid to run a saw so the tree would have to be blocking my driveway for me to be out in those conditions. Under 20 and I'll get to it when it's nicer.


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I had reason to go to HD today. then I went over to their saw dept. plenty saws, but little in supplies. some tools. echo's felling wedge listed on site, but not in store. maybe so Texas just not far north enough? lol  still, the Mgr I had to see anyways was quite helpful. and suggested I mite look at some composite wedges. so  ... umm, I mean, what the heck? so off to the interior trim dept we went. handed me a pack of these. I was doubtful. then I thot, hmm... a dozen!  and when I asked how much? he looked and said... will set up back $1.98. by TimberWolf. what the heck? I can stack them, shorten them, or use as needed, if needed. or, go shim a door jam... lol... in the meantime. maybe square up a cabinet out at the farm. here is some pix. to me, can't hurt to have. I don't have much tree work that calls for the risk of sticking a blade, but it has happened. last time clearing a downed big limb... I stuck my blade. din't think limb ready to bite. then had to go get tractor, lift, yada dada dee, etc. pita! at my age, if I have to get higher than the limb's diameter... I call in a pro-team... so, I will toss them into one of my saw's cases. just in case.
> 
> View attachment 686862
> View attachment 686863
> View attachment 686865
> View attachment 686867



From Pic #2: "EFFORTLESS: snaps four times easier than wood". I don't see that being too good as a reusable wedge.


----------



## PA Dan

James Miller said:


> I don't get paid to run a saw so the tree would have to be blocking my driveway for me to be out in those conditions. Under 20 and I'll get to it when it's nicer.


I was thinking you were living in a warmer state. Then I saw your just across the state from me. Ya it gets cold here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Duce said:


> Wrap a couple layers of duct tape around that finger hole and carry on. Wear the fingers out of blow a seam out.



same page, for my 'beat about-go to' leather gloves... that is what I did. funny thing is aside from the box full of gungers... I have 2 other pair of same, perfect condition. but I go for the finger wrapped ones when I desire hand protection... unless wet out, then I go for some gungers... and then... usually end up with a mis-matched pair, but alas... don't care if they get wet. etc. actually, I made a pad of tape, dint want the sticky stuff on my finger. then with it in position, glove on hand... taped it securely... so far so good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> From Pic #2: "EFFORTLESS: snaps four times easier than wood". I don't see that being too good as a reusable wedge.



you have a point! I will take that into account should I have a call for them... thanks for pointing it out. I had read it, but din't focus on it. it might work under light use since the load would be transverse vs in shear...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Hey James .
> Most times I don't either, but certain wood types can be brutal on your hands or will get sap all over them, it's nice to just chuck it without worrying and then to remove the gloves to clean hands. One downfall of black locust is the splinters will get infected many times if you aren't careful to take care of the wounds, we use a tincture my wife makes from plantain(a weed in the yard not the banana like plant with the same name, you most likely have it too) that is vodka based, but I don't drink it (we do the echinacea tincture and it taste just as nasty ). I also don't like getting my fingers smashed or pinched, and my wife likes my soft hands  .



lol

'splinters' is one reason I like to use gloves. I have a fav rake... wooden handle... old... and ez to get a splinter off it... but gloves get it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> So running a saw outside when its 10F with a 15mph wind you dont have gloves on?



I don't! ... cause even though u state outside... I am never outside cutting wood when it is 10F and chill factor added in at 15 mph! brrr  I ensure I have the wood made into firewood during warmer times. however, if I made my living doing wood and tree work, mite make a dif then... I know they have elec gloves and sox for snow skiing, guess hunting & sledding, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*James Miller:*_ I don't get paid to run a saw so the tree would have to be blocking my driveway for me to be out in those conditions. Under 20 and I'll get to it when it's nicer._



PA Dan said:


> I was thinking you were living in a warmer state. Then I saw your just across the state from me. Ya it gets cold here!



I have seen JM's wood ops, posted pix... here on the AS! no doubt he is a serious woodsman... and keeps quite a lot of nicely cut, split and stacked wood out at his place. lots of chunks and no problem! no gloves, well... if he says he doesn't use them, I believe him. besides, I think all his wood-n-sticks are 'splinter-free'!  lol


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $1.99 Lowes specials or $29.95 HD leather... the finger pad tip areas on one or two fingers always seem to wear thru. then while the rest works fine, I have two or so fingers working wood. and usually they... don't care for the ruffness of the bark or split... gloves - I guess they are just like fuel... gotta replace them!
> 
> View attachment 686859



If you wear out gloves that quickly, why don't you consider applying small leather patches before the glove wears through?

Tandy sells leather scraps on the cheap. Cut out a nice finger patch, then glue it onto the glove with contact cement (they sell that too). When the patch wears through to the original glove, just tear it off and put on another. $10 and a pair of scissors would probably save you about 40 fingertips.

If you are so burly & bad that you are going through your gloves that much, your fingertips probably need the extra padding anyway.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> If you wear out gloves that quickly, why don't you consider applying small leather patches before the glove wears through? Tandy sells leather scraps on the cheap. Cut out a nice finger patch, then glue it onto the glove with contact cement (they sell that too). When the patch wears through to the original glove, just tear it off and put on another. $10 and a pair of scissors would probably save you about 40 fingertips. *If you are so burly & bad* that you are going through your gloves that much, your fingertips probably need the extra padding anyway.



actually, just about all of us USMC vets still are, and always will be! lol... but on a more serious side, imo, your suggestion warrants merit. will look into it. and I just got a new tin of contact cement. I have noted some finger pads on another pair of gloves that ended up here, now my bike riding gloves... my $1.99 ea Lowes jobs just don't come with pads... but, hmmm (scratching head)... they are good leather... and if I padded a pad, that attached... just mite work. and in future... I mite not have to adda pr gloves, just adda pair pads!

... adda pair a pads!


----------



## James Miller

Had to clear a busted out top to get home. Been windy today. Little 490 to to the rescue.


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> If you wear out gloves that quickly, why don't you consider applying small leather patches before the glove wears through? . . . $10 and a pair of scissors would probably save you about 40 fingertips.





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> . . . I just got a new tin of contact cement.



Had a pair of '_mechanics-style_' gloves I like that wore through on a couple of fingers. Had some '_Seam Grip_' that I was using to repair chaps (https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/), so I threw the gloves in the washer with some other dirty stuff; let them dry; put a piece of masking tape on the inside to block the hole; and applied the goo to the fingers with holes. 

Worked.

'_Shoe-Goo_' would probably work too, as long as you get the grease and oil off of the gloves. Might be better to do with new gloves to create a 'wear surface'?

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Gloves for firewood? Why
> 
> Honest question I've never worn them for wood



For a better grip and some protection from splinters and other finger damage. I used to bare hand it for over 40 years until a year or two ago when I discovered those Nitrile gloves. I won't go back to 'bare hand'.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

turnkey4099 said:


> For a better grip and some protection from splinters and other finger damage. I used to bare hand it for over 40 years until a year or two ago when I discovered those Nitrile gloves. I won't go back to 'bare hand'.


For some reason I fear that you're no longer talking about firewood....


----------



## rarefish383

40 years of climbing and I have always hated gloves. Climbing, I don't know how many times I had a good grip on a limb, and my hand slid out of the glove. Then I started making a fist and wedging it in a crotch so I wouldn't slip. Then a friend gave me a pair of the cheap white cotton gloves with the blue ruber fingers. Got them for $5 a pack of ten. We started calling them "spider man" gloves. You could grip every thing and they never slipped on your hands. Most climbers hate gloves and have hands like shoe leather anyway. The few climbers I know that do use gloves wear the "spider man" gloves. Some of the younger guys that have one of every contraption ever made hanging on their belt use the new high tech climbing gloves, but I've never tried them. Plus, I don't climb anymore. I got a couple super fine splinters in my hands, so I grabbed my blue Hobart Welding gloves for firewood and splitting duty. I tolerate them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This was an almost perfect day for splitting. I left 1 piece of that oak for next time. The snow has just been a dusting though!


----------



## dancan

On the glove topic 






I get fair life out of these with an excellent grip at 4 Cnd Kopecs a pair .


----------



## MustangMike

I don't climb, but I always wear gloves when I work with fire wood to reduce splinters and the impact of pinches. Also, my hands get rough enough, they don't need to get any rougher.

Good leather gloves will really reduce the damage from a lot of minor mess ups, the most common kind - pinches, scrapes, etc. Sometime I see what I've done to the leather, and I'm just glad it wasn't my hand! To each his own!


----------



## muddstopper

Got a little saw scrounge the other day. Sthil 026. Owner said his dad straight gassed it. Pulled muffler, yep looked pretty ruff. Asked him what he wanted me to do, he replied, just keep it he had two other saws and it might be good for parts. Hyway had a black friday sale on a china top end kit. $16 and shipping. What the heck, bought the big bore kit and should be here in a few days. Blasphemy I know, but if it will run it will be worth the $25 spent to fix it. It will have its own place of honor setting next to the Pouland pro on the shelf to only be pulled into service when I need a light saw.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Got a little saw scrounge the other day. Sthil 026. Owner said his dad straight gassed it. Pulled muffler, yep looked pretty ruff. Asked him what he wanted me to do, he replied, just keep it he had two other saws and it might be good for parts. Hyway had a black friday sale on a china top end kit. $16 and shipping. What the heck, bought the big bore kit and should be here in a few days. Blasphemy I know, but if it will run it will be worth the $25 spent to fix it. It will have its own place of honor setting next to the Pouland pro on the shelf to only be pulled into service when I need a light saw.



good for you! I do like my 026!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> . . . Good leather gloves will really reduce the damage from a lot of minor mess ups, the most common kind - pinches, scrapes, etc.


Especially in cold weather. Seem to get more dings and scrapes when the skin is cold.


Philbert


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Got a little saw scrounge the other day. Sthil 026. Owner said his dad straight gassed it. Pulled muffler, yep looked pretty ruff. Asked him what he wanted me to do, he replied, just keep it he had two other saws and it might be good for parts. Hyway had a black friday sale on a china top end kit. $16 and shipping. What the heck, bought the big bore kit and should be here in a few days. Blasphemy I know, but if it will run it will be worth the $25 spent to fix it. It will have its own place of honor setting next to the Pouland pro on the shelf to only be pulled into service when I need a light saw.


Nice scrounge.
I've got a couple 026's, just grabbed up this little 024 a couple weeks ago. It needs a piston also and I got one from HL Friday to, just not the chini chini one.
Here's a few pictures.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/PQoALVWoPUDBcrP29


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Especially in cold weather. Seem to get more dings and scrapes when the skin is cold.
> 
> 
> Philbert


Also hurts more when I get my fingers pinched/beat up in the cold .
I need to do some work on my suburban, dreading it in the cold, but I'd be happy to be out cutting in the same temps as I don't get so beat up.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Nice scrounge.
> I've got a couple 026's, just grabbed up this little 024 a couple weeks ago. It needs a piston also and I got one from HL Friday to, just not the chini chini one.
> Here's a few pictures.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/PQoALVWoPUDBcrP29


I need to take of pic of my saw, but its to cold. so. Anyways, most of my saws are somebodies elses junk. I have a 55 husky I bought new and everything else came from the junk pile. I think the most expensive saw I have, besides the new 55, is my 272xp. I have $75 bucks in it and that is including a new chain. I am graduating from saws to 4wheelers. My cousin called me up and asked if I could rebuild a grizzly 600. I told him I had never worked on any 4wheelers, what is wrong with it. Locked down. well bring it up, the worse I can do is tear it apart and not be able to put it back together. Spent half a day trying to get the spark plug out only to find out the sparkplug is 8mm instead of 3/4, 5/8, or 13/16 which is what every other plug I have ever seen is. Sprayed it full of pbnut blaster and it freed up in about 30min. Sprayed ether in it and it fired up. I wanted to do a compression test, but my tester wont screw into the plug hole. compression feels pretty good so worth working on. Pitcock on gas tank leaking as fast as I can pour gas in it. I took the pitcock apart and cleaned it up, now just waiting on a warmer day to put gas it it and see if it still leaks. He said the carb is also messed up so I might have to rebuild or replace. I used to have really good luck rebuilding hollys and quadjets, maybe the grizzly carb wont be to bad.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I need to take of pic of my saw, but its to cold. so. Anyways, most of my saws are somebodies elses junk. I have a 55 husky I bought new and everything else came from the junk pile. I think the most expensive saw I have, besides the new 55, is my 272xp. I have $75 bucks in it and that is including a new chain. I am graduating from saws to 4wheelers. My cousin called me up and asked if I could rebuild a grizzly 600. I told him I had never worked on any 4wheelers, what is wrong with it. Locked down. well bring it up, the worse I can do is tear it apart and not be able to put it back together. Spent half a day trying to get the spark plug out only to find out the sparkplug is 8mm instead of 3/4, 5/8, or 13/16 which is what every other plug I have ever seen is. Sprayed it full of pbnut blaster and it freed up in about 30min. Sprayed ether in it and it fired up. I wanted to do a compression test, but my tester wont screw into the plug hole. compression feels pretty good so worth working on. Pitcock on gas tank leaking as fast as I can pour gas in it. I took the pitcock apart and cleaned it up, now just waiting on a warmer day to put gas it it and see if it still leaks. He said the carb is also messed up so I might have to rebuild or replace. I used to have really good luck rebuilding hollys and quadjets, maybe the grizzly carb wont be to bad.


My countertop is usually pretty warm.
That one was someone else junk too, but they didn't sell it for junk price lol. I may have a 272 coming this way soon, may even be a nice one, I'll just sell it as I prefer the 3 series saws. Now didn't you buy some new chains a while back lol.
Those plugs will get you. I had a kids quad like that. I drove 2 hrs for a Honda trx90, got the deal all squared away and was ready to pay and leave. Then comes out "the closer", his mom, ends up she's the top salesperson at the chevy dealer she works at . So I ended up getting ripped into two other kids quads I didn't really want, the one was seized up and the other wasn't too bad just didn't want to deal with the cheap 2 smoke thing, carbs have a fuel enricher and can be a pain and then there's the electrical issues they all seem to have. So now I've got to make something out of the extra 200 I spent, I got the electric start working as well as the kick start , it wasn't seized at all. I ended up making more on them than I did on the Honda, but all the Honda needed was the carb cleaned and some minor adjustments.
As far as the carb goes it will have a bunked up float bowl and the jets will be plugged. If you have an ultrasonic cleaner that will be your friend, but most likely a can of brake parts cleaner and a small torch will be all that's needed to get it cleaned and working well. I wouldn't buy a kit for the carb until you get it pulled apart and cleaned, and the only reason I usually buy a kit is if the float bowl gasket is bad or the needle is leaking, other than that they usually respond well to cleaning.


----------



## MustangMike

Glad to see the saw will run again, but if the jug is salvageable, I would have just ordered a Meteor piston for it. Would likely run stronger and last longer for not much more.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Glad to see the saw will run again, but if the jug is salvageable, I would have just ordered a Meteor piston for it. Would likely run stronger and last longer for not much more.


What's in yours Mike.
Also what all was done to it.


----------



## MustangMike

My 026 was ported by Dr Al, runs real well! He does a lot of machine work to them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I don't climb, but I always wear gloves when I work with fire wood to reduce splinters and the impact of pinches. Also, my hands get rough enough, they don't need to get any rougher.Good leather gloves will really reduce the damage from a lot of minor mess ups, the most common kind - pinches, scrapes, etc. *Sometime I see what I've done to the leather, and I'm just glad it wasn't my hand!* To each his own!



uh-huh! I have couple of glove bites that saved my hand from a deeper cut.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> For some reason I fear that you're no longer talking about firewood....



you probably are right. I was a bit concerned the glove issue mite be construed as a hijack. but I hope its not an issue. think the glove items brought up are helpful with scrounging... some do it bare hands, others do it with gloves on.

glove tech or no glove tech?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Also hurts more when I get my fingers pinched/beat up in the cold .
> I need to do some work on my suburban, *dreading it in the cold,* but I'd be happy to be out cutting in the same temps as I don't get so beat up.



I can relate to not liking mechanical work outside in the cold. dressed for it or not! been there, done that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> My countertop is usually pretty warm.
> That one was someone else junk too, but they didn't sell it for junk price lol. I may have a 272 coming this way soon, may even be a nice one, I'll just sell it as I prefer the 3 series saws. Now didn't you buy some new chains a while back lol.
> Those plugs will get you. I had a kids quad like that. I drove 2 hrs for a Honda trx90, got the deal all squared away and was ready to pay and leave. Then comes out "the closer", his mom, ends up she's the top salesperson at the chevy dealer she works at . So I ended up getting ripped into two other kids quads I didn't really want, the one was seized up and the other wasn't too bad just didn't want to deal with the cheap 2 smoke thing, carbs have a fuel enricher and can be a pain and then there's the electrical issues they all seem to have. So now I've got to make something out of the extra 200 I spent, I got the electric start working as well as the kick start , it wasn't seized at all. I ended up making more on them than I did on the Honda, but all the Honda needed was the carb cleaned and some minor adjustments.
> As far as the carb goes it will have a bunked up float bowl and the jets will be plugged. If you have an ultrasonic cleaner that will be your friend, but most likely a can of brake parts cleaner and a small torch will be all that's needed to get it cleaned and working well. I wouldn't buy a kit for the carb until you get it pulled apart and cleaned, and the only reason I usually buy a kit is if the float bowl gasket is bad or the needle is leaking, other than that they usually respond well to cleaning.



this isn't firewood nither, but I like it! lol


----------



## Cowboy254

pdqdl said:


> Peppermint?
> 
> A herbaceous dicot with square sided stems?



That's right. Over here they grow 150 feet tall and we call them firewood.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Also hurts more when I get my fingers pinched/beat up in the cold .
> I need to do some work on my suburban, dreading it in the cold, but I'd be happy to be out cutting in the same temps as I don't get so beat up.


Get that poll barn done and you can work on it in there.


----------



## panolo

muddstopper said:


> I need to take of pic of my saw, but its to cold. so. Anyways, most of my saws are somebodies elses junk. I have a 55 husky I bought new and everything else came from the junk pile. I think the most expensive saw I have, besides the new 55, is my 272xp. I have $75 bucks in it and that is including a new chain. I am graduating from saws to 4wheelers. My cousin called me up and asked if I could rebuild a grizzly 600. I told him I had never worked on any 4wheelers, what is wrong with it. Locked down. well bring it up, the worse I can do is tear it apart and not be able to put it back together. Spent half a day trying to get the spark plug out only to find out the sparkplug is 8mm instead of 3/4, 5/8, or 13/16 which is what every other plug I have ever seen is. Sprayed it full of pbnut blaster and it freed up in about 30min. Sprayed ether in it and it fired up. I wanted to do a compression test, but my tester wont screw into the plug hole. compression feels pretty good so worth working on. Pitcock on gas tank leaking as fast as I can pour gas in it. I took the pitcock apart and cleaned it up, now just waiting on a warmer day to put gas it it and see if it still leaks. He said the carb is also messed up so I might have to rebuild or replace. I used to have really good luck rebuilding hollys and quadjets, maybe the grizzly carb wont be to bad.



I've fixed hundred of grizz 600's over the years. Oil cooled so if the piston fried it was more than likely from lack of lube or the crankcase was filled with gas. Compression test does you nothing on those. They need to be leaked down. Usually the valves and cams made it through a dead oil burn down. If the oil is full of gas dump it and get some good in it. Sometimes you get lucky and it didn't wash the rings. The starter clutches on them suck. They clank hard. Usually the one way went out before anything else. A must on the carb is OEM. If the needle is rough replace it. They don't take cleaning. Replace the little o-rings in side. Yamaha jets are easy to clean. If you go chinese or aftermarket on the carb parts you'll pay dearly. Guys that ran full synthetic usually had problems. We ran 20-50 in the summer and 10-40 in the winter. One of the few wheelers that had heavy summer oil.


----------



## muddstopper

panolo said:


> I've fixed hundred of grizz 600's over the years. Oil cooled so if the piston fried it was more than likely from lack of lube or the crankcase was filled with gas. Compression test does you nothing on those. They need to be leaked down. Usually the valves and cams made it through a dead oil burn down. If the oil is full of gas dump it and get some good in it. Sometimes you get lucky and it didn't wash the rings. The starter clutches on them suck. They clank hard. Usually the one way went out before anything else. A must on the carb is OEM. If the needle is rough replace it. They don't take cleaning. Replace the little o-rings in side. Yamaha jets are easy to clean. If you go chinese or aftermarket on the carb parts you'll pay dearly. Guys that ran full synthetic usually had problems. We ran 20-50 in the summer and 10-40 in the winter. One of the few wheelers that had heavy summer oil.


 When I get into it, I will be sure to ask some questions. I dont think there is going to be to much wrong with it. They said it was running pretty good when it was parked. The fact that it took very little effort to get it unstuck suggests to me it is just a victim of being left out in the weather. I can buy a chinese carb for about $35 not sure what a oem carb would cost. I suspect the carb is a victim of ethanol gas and the fact it dried out. I will probably find rust and corrosion inside when I tear it down. I have/had a bucket I used to put old carbs in to clean. I would fill it with carb cleaner and I had a small air line soldered in the bottom of the can. I would hook up a low pressure air hose and make the carb cleaner just boil. This would pretty much remove any corrosion and varnish, but you couldnt put any diaphrams or rubber in it. Not a sonic cleaner, but works similar. Whether or not gas leaked thru the carb into the crankcase I havent checked. If it leaked in while the machine set not running, then it shouldnt have done any damage, but a oil change will be needed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> If you wear out gloves that quickly, why don't you consider applying small leather patches before the glove wears through? Tandy sells leather scraps on the cheap. Cut out a nice finger patch, then glue it onto the glove with contact cement (they sell that too). When the patch wears through to the original glove, just tear it off and put on another. $10 and a pair of scissors would probably save you about 40 fingertips. If you are so burly & bad that you are going through your gloves that much, your fingertips probably need the extra padding anyway.



patches seem the be the answer, given one likes or needs to make repairs. paying for new, lot less time consuming than repairs. always is. patching has been tried, ie, tape. just needed a quick fix... but casually had thot of a more serious repair. appreciate u bringing it up, and also the Tandy mention. we got Tandy here in town.

here is my first glove finger hole repair... class III gloves. these have been used for more gungie typs of work, wood splitting, sawing, stacking... etc. they have been thru the mill... couldn't find them one day. grrr! then couple rainstorms later, I located them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it's not that I need them, I have some just like them also, 2 more pairs. next pair is for outside work, but not too HD etc. yet, I seem to always gravitate to the one's with the holes in them. other pair is just for walking dog, etc or if cold out. prob have 20 or so pairs of gloves, maybe more... my class II and I's...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

as to patching, I was influenced by this pair of gloves. a scrounge, of sorts. yard worker got wet, took them off muddy, wet... and forgot them. with no contact # they remained. I finally hand washed them couple times, cleaned them and set about to fix them. they were worn, seams loose and pads worn. it was the pads I took notice of. with some careful contact cement activity I 'sewed' them back together. use them as bike riding gloves, light duty. I saw a pair of these almost exact, but for name... at Sears couple weeks back. $24.95/pair. same color, design. the box is my gunge glove box.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

even when taping, I had thot about sewing up the holes with thread n needle. for these repairs, I did just that... since was going to be covered with glue and leather...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so I found a suitable donor glove in my gunge box... and started to make repair patches. kinda fun, even if a bit time consuming... I made patches, affixed and then reinforced in areas that had shown or was showing more wear... I kinda felt a bit like a tailor and an upholstery shop... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so with a bit of attention to detail and a real nice tin of new, fresh contact cement... I ended up with repairs I think will work out pretty good... for scrounging, saw running, and splitting up cut scrounges. I _snazzed _up the leather gloves with some DeWALT emblems scarfed from two donor gloves.

they fit well. I will now let them sit for at least 72 hr to harden off the glue. maybe a week. I mite also put some leather oil on the patch lightly to help it bend easier, soften it up some. the leather is pliable, but rainstorms are hard on leather gloves... lol

then they should be fit for a _'return to service'_





i'll let you know how they hold up...


----------



## rarefish383

My wife said she was not going to keep the fire going while I was down with my knee replacement, so I sold the 2 cords I had stacked. Just finished filling I back up with Pin Oak. Might be ready for next year?


----------



## rarefish383

I wish my wood multiplied like that pic did!


----------



## Philbert

'Frankenstein' gloves!

Philbert


----------



## Bullvi22

Anybody else watch Jimmy Diresta and Buckin Billy Ray on YouTube?


----------



## Philbert

Give you guys the finger . . .




First coat, on masking tape. Did a second coat and it held up pretty well. Just playing around with these, the rest of the gloves are now worn out too. 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This is after I finished this morning. Had 1 white chunk and 7 small red oak to add.



Intended to tarp it eventually. We'll see how it pans out.




Neighbor came over and we cut n split another bucket (1/6 cord) basically set me up to have a productive day tomorrow!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> This is after I finished this morning. Had 1 white chunk and 7 small red oak to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Intended to tarp it eventually. We'll see how it pans out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor came over and we cut n split another bucket (1/6 cord) basically set me up to have a productive day tomorrow!



nice! productive day, I bet that kept you guys warm!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I did put some time on the 011 with this chain. I like it so seems like I need to adjust the carb a bit to get the most out of it. I ran it in white and red oak that's been down a long time. Up to 8" or so and very dirty, iced over bark ECT...

Chipper doesn't really answer your sharpening and reprofiling question. But compared to 91 with shark fins it seems like an upgrade to me and I liked the 91. I think any 40-45cc saw would do very well with this.


how to screenshot on windows


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> I did put some time on the 011 with this chain. . . . But compared to 91 with shark fins it seems like an upgrade to me and I liked the 91.


That's the narrow kerf version. I have it on my 40Volt pole saw and really like it. It is actually pretty assertive for small pitch, semi-chisel chain, and even better if you file it with the (harder to find) recommended 4.5mm (11/64") file.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert, thanks. I agree it is more assertive! Can't really complain. I was wondering about that file size. I thought I had a couple but they might be 4mm.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> I was wondering about that file size. I thought I had a couple but they might be 4mm.


I asked an Oregon rep about it, because I thought of it as '_smaller_' chain than the Type 91, but was confused why it called for a '_larger_' diameter file. He told me that the cutter has a different profile. It works fine with a 4.0mm (5/32") file, but I did notice a difference on my pole saw. Maybe due to the small motor it was more pronounced.

Think I had to order the 4.5mm file and guide, because it is not as common a size.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OREGON-705...037426&hash=item2f271c548e:g:e94AAOSwkvtcAGMo

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oregon-OEM...gotb~LhB:sc:ShippingMethodExpress!16117!US!-1


----------



## cantoo

Was bidding on some stuff at an online auction and noticed these plastic lids off collapsible totes. I thought they might work good to lay on the ground and dump my splits onto off the conveyor. They are 40"x 48" and about 2 1/2" high, fairly heavy plastic. I bought about 150 of them because I'm crazy but figured I could always burn them in my OWB if they don't work out. I also have some 4 wheeler trails in the bush that are pretty mushy and these might work good enough for bridges there too. I also bought about 75 bags or covers for these totes. They will fit over my wooden firewood crates that I already have. Honest honey it's a win win.


----------



## JustJeff

Not that I’m shopping for a new chainsaw but I came across this and it looks like a pretty awesome tool.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ooooohhhhh, you threatened to burn plastic in your owb! It won't end well....I predict at least 3 pages of comments about that. Although..... It seems, thankfully, the scrounge thread is much more laid back than elsewhere so maybe it'll slide right by. No colourless spiders here to fan the flames.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Ooooohhhhh, you threatened to burn plastic in your owb! It won't end well....I predict at least 3 pages of comments about that. .


He would deserve much more than that if he did. 

I am giving him the benefit of the doubt in favor of sarcasm. 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Tires produce much more consistent heat.


----------



## tdiguy

OWB's do seem to end up getting filled with "well it burns" type of materials.


----------



## tdiguy

I know a guy who put a car tire in a wood stove in a trailer house. Not his first or last bad decision.


----------



## svk

Sorry I have been kind of MIA lately. Busy as heck with family and work. Haven't started a saw in weeks.

I have been studying my ancestry a lot over the past few years. The other nationalities did not keep good records prior to the early 1800's but the Scot/Irish/English records are quite good and go a long ways back. On Monday I discovered I am related to William Wallace (as in Braveheart of Scotland). His younger brother was my 21x-great grandfather. Most of my male relatives from that line were imprisoned and sent to London for execution after the rebellion so luckily for me they spared the children.

Also found out through my English side that I am DISTANT cousins, several times removed with John Wayne, Marlon Brando, Laura Bush, Lady Bird Johnson, Thoreau, and few other well known people. Apparently there is software that you can chart your family tree against that of other people through the ancestry website and it will give you individuals who share a common ancestor. All of the folks listed above shared a great grandmother with me in the 1500-1600's.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Ooooohhhhh, you threatened to burn plastic in your owb! It won't end well....I predict at least 3 pages of comments about that. Although..... It seems, thankfully, the scrounge thread is much more laid back than elsewhere so maybe it'll slide right by. No colourless spiders here to fan the flames.


LOL


----------



## panolo

muddstopper said:


> When I get into it, I will be sure to ask some questions. I dont think there is going to be to much wrong with it. They said it was running pretty good when it was parked. The fact that it took very little effort to get it unstuck suggests to me it is just a victim of being left out in the weather. I can buy a chinese carb for about $35 not sure what a oem carb would cost. I suspect the carb is a victim of ethanol gas and the fact it dried out. I will probably find rust and corrosion inside when I tear it down. I have/had a bucket I used to put old carbs in to clean. I would fill it with carb cleaner and I had a small air line soldered in the bottom of the can. I would hook up a low pressure air hose and make the carb cleaner just boil. This would pretty much remove any corrosion and varnish, but you couldnt put any diaphrams or rubber in it. Not a sonic cleaner, but works similar. Whether or not gas leaked thru the carb into the crankcase I havent checked. If it leaked in while the machine set not running, then it shouldnt have done any damage, but a oil change will be needed.



I've never seen one stuck from sitting unless it had water in it. However the starter clutch can lock up and takes a bit to free it up. Once free they are usually fine. Don't do the chinese carb. You'll regret it. Clean like you do and replace the o-rings and probably the needle and seat. Yamaha diaphragms are tough as nails so if it isn't ripped you can leave it and the fuel will soften it. They were a great work machine. Was the last big oil cooled wheeler that Yamaha built. Had some dairy farmers with well over 10k rounds on them with original motors.


----------



## cantoo

Darn things won’t fit thru the door of my OWB, anybody recommend a chain that would be good at cutting plastic? At least they stack well, I think about 30 of them make of a Face cord.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Darn things won’t fit thru the door of my OWB, anybody recommend a chain that would be good at cutting plastic? At least they stack well, I think about 30 of them make of a Face cord.


I think this deserves it's own thread


----------



## woodchip rookie

As long as its an EPA OWB it should be fine.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Ooooohhhhh, you threatened to burn plastic in your owb! It won't end well....I predict at least 3 pages of comments about that. Although..... It seems, thankfully, the scrounge thread is much more laid back than elsewhere so maybe it'll slide right by. No colourless spiders here to fan the flames.


Most of us have seen it all Neil. Railroad ties,telephone poles,tires and whatnot. Couple of plastic pallets I didn't even blink an eye.


----------



## nomad_archer

We got snow at camp... I'm still looking to scrounge up a deer.


----------



## bear1998

nomad_archer said:


> We got snow at camp... I'm still looking to scrounge up a deer.


Getter done


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> Not that I’m shopping for a new chainsaw but I came across this and it looks like a pretty awesome tool.




Ah! A Christmas present for me....but then the specs show it is an almost direct replacement for my 2 yoa MS362 except a bit lighter. Intriguing "no carb" fuel injection. I was expecting a 4 cycle engine. I'll still be tempted every time I enter a dealer's store.

The rate my health is deteriorating though I don't think I'll be swinging a saw much longer. Spinal surgery last summer to clear arthritic condition in right leg. Now my left hip is getting to be a real problem.


----------



## LondonNeil

Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> I think this deserves it's own thread



my neighbour is burning tote lids
what chain for plastic
what saw for tote lids
best way to stack lids
will these season by winter
my flue looks full of creosote, why
what brush set
last night i needed the fire dept
.....

one thread? just one?


----------



## JustJeff

The scrounge stacks are slowly disappearing.


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, we're a wet snowy mess here today. I had to put the rear tire chains on the tractor to move anywhere. I made a mess cleaning up the driveway. I went back to the bush to bring my deer stand wagon home and almost got stuck twice in the plowed field. I hate this time of year. I should have just worked in the shop all day instead of making a mess outside. I think I'm going to finally load up the little processor I bought a few years ago and spend a day working on getting it running. Need to jury rig a PTO shaft on it and replace the steel where the plunger slides. I have guys wanting to buy it but I don't want to sell it before I make sure it works. I have a bunch of plastic lids if you run out of wood to burn.


----------



## cantoo

And my son is due home anytime from a shopping trip to Michigan today. Bought 2 Dragon's Breath OWB heaters for my shop, gear box for firewood conveyor engine and an auto cycle valve for my big wood splitter. Made sort work of US $2000.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got one bucket load with the 011 using the 90PX chain. Bar sprockets getting weak but she cut like a champ way above her weight here! Then cut and split the rest of the log after pulling it out of the buckthorn! Got 2 more buckets of so so wood. 1/2 cord in the woodshed for the day.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

You guys like odd junk and animals. This was my entry way a while back.


windows 7 screenshot


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah! A Christmas present for me....but then the specs show it is an almost direct replacement for my 2 yoa MS362 except a bit lighter. Intriguing "no carb" fuel injection. I was expecting a 4 cycle engine. I'll still be tempted every time I enter a dealer's store.
> 
> The rate my health is deteriorating though I don't think I'll be swinging a saw much longer. Spinal surgery last summer to clear arthritic condition in right leg. Now my left hip is getting to be a real problem.



Harry , time to stop beating yourself up 
But ,,,,


Gitter Done in comfort


----------



## dancan

Cantoo , look for bowling balls , way better than plastic lids lol


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Gitter Done in comfort



That is cheating!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> That is cheating!!!!


Ever hear “Work smarter, not harder.”


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Not that I’m shopping for a new chainsaw but I came across this and it looks like a pretty awesome tool.




Like Like Like Like Like Like Like


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Ever hear “Work smarter, not harder.”


I thought willows was the staple though.
By the time anyone is asking me to drop willows, they'd squish that myLittleHarvester like a bug on a windshield.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah! A Christmas present for me....but then the specs show it is an almost direct replacement for my 2 yoa MS362 except a bit lighter. Intriguing "no carb" fuel injection. I was expecting a 4 cycle engine. I'll still be tempted every time I enter a dealer's store.The rate my health is deteriorating though I don't think I'll be swinging a saw much longer. Spinal surgery last summer to clear arthritic condition in right leg. Now my left hip is getting to be a real problem.



14#s or so and almost 7 hp! I am impressed... vid backs it up, imo...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This thing would be awesome. Couldn’t find the link so I just took pics of the posting.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Aging sux. Dad tripped over a cat, stumbled in the door, fell hitting the back of his head on a kitchen counter. The corner cut a 8cm or so J shape into his scalp. Blood puddling on the floor. To weak to get up. I didn't want to try alone so called for an ambulance. Then we sat in er for 4 hours to get it stapled. Did a CT scan found he also chipped a vertebrae but not an issue appearently. Peter Pan had the right idea!


----------



## KiwiBro

Wow. That'll be a doozy of a scar for no lasting damage. Kinda lucky. Could have been so much worse. Hope he heals up OK.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Agree with @KiwiBro, very lucky. That’s a very nasty head wound and could have been much worse. Getting old ain’t for sissies. About a year after my stroke I tumbled down the garage steps and fortunately only needed 8 stitches. That bled bad enough, your Dad could really have been in danger with blood loss from that gash.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Like Like Like Like Like Like Like



Stihl MS500i 1400-1600 euros... or real close to $2,000.00 +/- when it's all said and done...

you know the old saying:

_"Speed costs money, so how fast do you want to go?"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sorry to hear about your father, sixonetonoffun,. thanks for sharing. brutal to say the least. but the least of it is a solid reminder to be careful. hope u tell him we all send

Best Regards....


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'



Sorry to hear about your Dad, Neil. I know it was coming - but it still sucks badly. 

Take care, mate.


----------



## Cowboy254

sixonetonoffun said:


> I got one bucket load with the 011 using the 90PX chain. Bar sprockets getting weak but she cut like a champ way above her weight here! Then cut and split the rest of the log after pulling it out of the buckthorn! Got 2 more buckets of so so wood. 1/2 cord in the woodshed for the day.



You've been getting some good work done lately!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


Sorry to hear about your dad Neil. Prayers and thoughts for you an your family.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah! A Christmas present for me....but then the specs show it is an almost direct replacement for my 2 yoa MS362 except a bit lighter. Intriguing "no carb" fuel injection. I was expecting a 4 cycle engine. I'll still be tempted every time I enter a dealer's store.
> 
> The rate my health is deteriorating though I don't think I'll be swinging a saw much longer. Spinal surgery last summer to clear arthritic condition in right leg. Now my left hip is getting to be a real problem.


My grandfather had a hip done at 82 and was doing steps by himself a week after. Hope if you have to go that rout it's a quick recovery for you as well.


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, sorry to hear about your Dad. Thoughts and prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Like Like Like Like Like Like Like


OH, come on! It's just another saw. Next year there will be another one out, that's even better, and it will only cost twice as much!


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Stihl MS500i 1400-1600 euros... or real close to $2,000.00 +/- when its all said and done...
> 
> you know the old saying:
> 
> _"Speed costs money, so how fast do you want to go?"_


I was always told speed cost money, how fast do you want to spend. Also believe if you want to go fast add lightness. With the new sports cars I could prolly get a second in the 1/4 just gutting all the unnecessary crap out.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Aging sux. Dad tripped over a cat, stumbled in the door, fell hitting the back of his head on a kitchen counter. The corner cut a 8cm or so J shape into his scalp. Blood puddling on the floor. To weak to get up. I didn't want to try alone so called for an ambulance. Then we sat in er for 4 hours to get it stapled. Did a CT scan found he also chipped a vertebrae but not an issue appearently. Peter Pan had the right idea!


 Hoping for a full & fast recovery. 
It world be the last day the cat was allowed in the house here!


----------



## tdiguy

My don't say no plan of scrounging has been working so far. Ended up with a 30 ton All Terrain Dump Truck box of oak trunks, delivered, because other guy didn't want to make a mess out of his yard. Then on his way home came across another box full of ash. I'm going to have to do some rearranging to get all this under a roof.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah! A Christmas present for me....but then the specs show it is an almost direct replacement for my 2 yoa MS362 except a bit lighter. Intriguing "no carb" fuel injection. I was expecting a 4 cycle engine. I'll still be tempted every time I enter a dealer's store.
> 
> The rate my health is deteriorating though I don't think I'll be swinging a saw much longer. Spinal surgery last summer to clear arthritic condition in right leg. *Now my left hip is getting to be a real problem*.



turnkey - sorry to hear about your mobility issues. listen: my cousin had degenerative issues with L hip's cartilage and bone/socket. then got bone to bone, he said. 'ouch'... went on with the pain and suffering for couple years. had a pronounced limp at 64. finally, the issue got to be unacceptable and he decided to have a complete hip replacement. said bit scary at first... all the vids, tech n pix... kinda reminded him of deer hunting! lol... get this -

had it done on a Thursday morning. and went home Sunday morning. totally painless. was up and about walking in hospital recovery ward later that evening. never had any pain, granted he said he did like the morphine first administered... lol... used the home meds once or twice. and now 8 months later walks perfectly. he said, no pain. he doesn't jog any more but does like to ride his bike... I asked him if he had any regrets about it all?...

he said only one. that he did not do it sooner.

I could not believe the transformation. and am quite happy for him. he is much happier, these days... 

your friend, Backyard Lumberjack...

a fellow Washingtonian

Pullman
Ephrata
Moses Lake
Seattle...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tdiguy said:


> My don't say no plan of scrounging has been working so far. Ended up with a 30 ton All Terrain Dump Truck box of oak trunks, delivered, because other guy didn't want to make a mess out of his yard. Then on his way home came across another box full of ash. I'm going to have to do some rearranging to get all this under a roof.



sounds like some work ahead... pix if u can manage any. thanks...


----------



## hamish




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> OH, come on! It's just another saw. Next year there will be another one out, that's even better, and it will only cost twice as much!



thanks for the help! clarification... hmm, no doubt I don't need _another _saw! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> View attachment 687520



good pix! sunny, all set up to go, going, up in the pines, brisk and cool... Christmas season's snow on the trees... I can hear the snow crackling from here... 

the stuff post cards are made of...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounge in the making... or should be. saw this other day... oak I think, but not sure... the scrounge seems bit over due ~


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrounge in the making... or should be. saw this other day... oak I think, but not sure... the scrounge seems bit over due ~
> 
> View attachment 687521


It might be 'one of those' scrounges where countless scroungers have knocked on the owners door and received the same "I'm saving it for my own needs" reply. And every year nothing happens until it's a rotten pile covered in assorted growth and rubbish and the owner wants someone to take it for the firewood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> It might be 'one of those' scrounges where countless scroungers have knocked on the owners door and received the same "I'm saving it for my own needs" reply. And every year nothing happens until it's a rotten pile covered in assorted growth and rubbish and the owner wants someone to take it for the firewood.



right on! my thots, too. plenty of said offers over in CL - Free! lol


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Aging sux. Dad tripped over a cat, stumbled in the door, fell hitting the back of his head on a kitchen counter. The corner cut a 8cm or so J shape into his scalp. Blood puddling on the floor. To weak to get up. I didn't want to try alone so called for an ambulance. Then we sat in er for 4 hours to get it stapled. Did a CT scan found he also chipped a vertebrae but not an issue appearently. Peter Pan had the right idea!


Sorry to hear/see. Will keep him in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

I stepped on our cat (now age 17) the other day so I totally understand how that can happen.


----------



## tdiguy

Pics of the Ash, Oak with harware, and some more Oak all scrounged. Never seem more metal in tree's than these Oak's. And everything you can imaging, including a clevis.


----------



## tdiguy

KiwiBro said:


> It might be 'one of those' scrounges where countless scroungers have knocked on the owners door and received the same "I'm saving it for my own needs" reply. And every year nothing happens until it's a rotten pile covered in assorted growth and rubbish and the owner wants someone to take it for the firewood.


 I drive by one of those twice a day. I stopped and asked, i'm sure I wasn't the first, and he said that he also burned wood. Been there for at least 5 years.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> View attachment 687520


That looks like a perfect vacation. “You serious Clark?”


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> My grandfather had a hip done at 82 and was doing steps by himself a week after. Hope if you have to go that rout it's a quick recovery for you as well.



Both hips done back about 2000. I, too, was up and about the next day and the cane disappeared in a week...although I did use it later when out scouting scrounges. Doc tells me "slow down!". Nope, lack of physical activity at my age results in unrecoverable losses and it is only a few steps from the easy chair to the grave.

I just came in from manually splitting roudns of willow - I have about 5 cords to do. It was going too fast using the hydraulic splitter. I found that the Fiskar's Isocore splitting maul is a very effective splitting tool but it sure do wear a guy out in a hurry - not fun swinging a 10lb maul.


----------



## dancan

Had to take a run over to one of the lots I cleared this summer to start hauling some of the wood .
Then





Now




Then




Now




Brought one load to the pit








There's at least a cord of logs left in that pile to get sawed up into boards and 2x's .
Be back there again tomorrow , another pile of logs behind the house


----------



## KiwiBro

Do you charge for that dancan or is it a symbiotic free wood kinda deal? You are adding tens of thousands of dollars of value to those properties.


----------



## dancan

Paul the developer pays me to cut , I also get the wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tdiguy said:


> Pics of the Ash, Oak with harware, and some more Oak all scrounged. Never seem more metal in tree's than these Oak's. And everything you can imaging, including a clevis.



I had a big old tree blow over up at the farm late this summer. high winds and gungie inside trunk... more than once interior metal dulled the contracted crew's saw's pace. mostly old wire from yrs ago it had been used as a corner post...

this stuff was completely hidden with the trunk. I had never seen it before...




even more....


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


Been off for a couple of days. Very sorry to hear about your dad Neil.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


My mind has been MIA, sorry to hear about your Dad. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tdiguy said:


> I drive by one of those twice a day. I stopped and asked, i'm sure I wasn't the first, and he said that he also burned wood. Been there for at least 5 years.



lol, can you believe it!!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Get that poll barn done and you can work on it in there.


I'm ready, but it's one of the sacrifices that has to be made in order to stay debt free. It's not easy, but it has its benefits .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I did put some time on the 011 with this chain. I like it so seems like I need to adjust the carb a bit to get the most out of it. I ran it in white and red oak that's been down a long time. Up to 8" or so and very dirty, iced over bark ECT...
> 
> Chipper doesn't really answer your sharpening and reprofiling question. But compared to 91 with shark fins it seems like an upgrade to me and I liked the 91. I think any 40-45cc saw would do very well with this.
> 
> 
> how to screenshot on windows


Cool, thanks for the update.
Sorry to hear about your day, hope he heals quickly.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Was bidding on some stuff at an online auction and noticed these plastic lids off collapsible totes. I thought they might work good to lay on the ground and dump my splits onto off the conveyor. They are 40"x 48" and about 2 1/2" high, fairly heavy plastic. I bought about 150 of them because I'm crazy but figured I could always burn them in my OWB if they don't work out. I also have some 4 wheeler trails in the bush that are pretty mushy and these might work good enough for bridges there too. I also bought about 75 bags or covers for these totes. They will fit over my wooden firewood crates that I already have. Honest honey it's a win win.
> View attachment 687210
> View attachment 687212
> View attachment 687214


Wife says, "that's it" .


farmer steve said:


> Most of us have seen it all Neil. Railroad ties,telephone poles,tires and whatnot. Couple cord of plastic pallets I didn't even blink an eye.


Fixed  .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


Sorry to hear about your dad Neil.
Just had the funeral for my FIL Monday, tough stuff for sure.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Been Mia too. Visiting dad, helping mum, then this week, dads funeral. there's a lot more helping mum to do obvs. some of that involves wood as i am primary supplier of seasoned wood and kindling. i've moved 2m3 there now since august. 2/3 of acube has gone up in smoke so far. dad used to be the stove operator but mum has learnt that art well already. need to get her to run it for heat not just ambience.....i keep saying, ' mum, burn my wood, not my inheritance.'


 I'm sorry for your loss Neil


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been told that my next door scrounge is time limited - take what you can use then Jack with his excavator is going to clean up the rest. The tree guys took one more peppermint down during the week so I figured I had better get to work. 







This peppermint wasn't quite as easy splitting as the last and there was some punk in the mid section of the trunk, but I was able to halve them all with the Fiskars with a few hits at worst. 







Without far to drive home, I figured I could load the trailer a bit higher.




Might have been slightly overloaded with the mudflaps dragging and all but nothing broke so I called it a win.




The trailer has 15 inch sides and holds 1.1 cubic metres when filled just level so I'm figuring there's approaching 2 cubes or over half a cord in there. Here's a bonus pic of a little guy who was watching me split up some previously cut rounds yesterday.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Paul the developer pays me to cut , I also get the wood



Now _that_ is a scrounge!!


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 is that tree sap on the bar of your saw or did you cut someone up. lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks for the kind words, thoughts and prayers


----------



## MustangMike

Neil, I guess I just presume you know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. It is never easy, even if you know it is coming, and even if you know it is time.

Been over 10 years ago that my Dad passed, but I still often hear his words of advice when I am working of something or facing a dilemma.

Among other things, he was a WW II Vet that was in the reserves when it broke out, so he was in from the beginning till the end and saw way too much. Only he and one other guy in his unit returned in the end. One of the things that he would say, that I now find myself saying, is "Life is for the living".

All the Best to you and your family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Both hips done back about 2000. I, too, was up and about the next day and the cane disappeared in a week...although I did use it later when out scouting scrounges. Doc tells me "slow down!". Nope, lack of physical activity at my age results in unrecoverable losses and it is only a few steps from the easy chair to the grave.
> 
> I just came in from manually splitting roudns of willow - I have about 5 cords to do. It was going too fast using the hydraulic splitter. I found that the Fiskar's Isocore splitting maul is a very effective splitting tool but it sure do wear a guy out in a hurry - not fun swinging a 10lb maul.



I think u would give my cous' a run for his money! lol... any idea why the L hip is hurting, bothering you?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Neil, I guess I just presume you know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. It is never easy, even if you know it is coming, and even if you know it is time.Been over 10 years ago that my Dad passed, but I still often hear his words of advice when I am working of something or facing a dilemma.Among other things, he was a WW II Vet that was in the reserves when it broke out, so he was in from the beginning till the end and saw way too much. Only he and one other guy in his unit returned in the end. One of the things that he would say, that I now find myself saying, is "Life is for the living".All the Best to you and your family.



MM - good thoughts. always tough to loose a loved on. but as u share... the memories can be comforting. I find that as I get older... things about my dad really impress me... him as an individual, him as a man... things I never could have fathomed in my more younger times...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm ready, but it's one of the sacrifices that has to be made in order to stay debt free. It's not easy, but it has its benefits .



good for you!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been told that my next door scrounge is time limited - take what you can use then Jack with his excavator is going to clean up the rest. The tree guys took one more peppermint down during the week so I figured I had better get to work.
> 
> View attachment 687644
> 
> 
> View attachment 687645
> 
> 
> This peppermint wasn't quite as easy splitting as the last and there was some punk in the mid section of the trunk, but I was able to halve them all with the Fiskars with a few hits at worst.
> 
> View attachment 687646
> 
> 
> View attachment 687647
> 
> 
> Without far to drive home, I figured I could load the trailer a bit higher.
> 
> View attachment 687648
> 
> 
> Might have been slightly overloaded with the mudflaps dragging and all but nothing broke so I called it a win.
> 
> View attachment 687649
> 
> 
> The trailer has 15 inch sides and holds 1.1 cubic metres when filled just level so I'm figuring there's approaching 2 cubes or over half a cord in there. Here's a bonus pic of a little guy who was watching me split up some previously cut rounds yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 687650



good pix! yes, those tires do suggest that the trailer is working hard for you...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Now _that_ is a scrounge!!


----------



## JustJeff

Made a new water heater for my chickens. Just a small bucket with a 40watt bulb to keep the water from freezing. And a tattletale so I can see it working.
After I got the chickens situated, I started bringing some more wood up from under the deck. My daughter appears wearing work gloves so it didn’t take long to get a week- weeand a half’s worth stacked up. I know, I should build a rack here.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I think u would give my cous' a run for his money! lol... any idea why the L hip is hurting, bothering you?...



I'm hoping I didn't screw up the artificial joint. Sit around for an hour, get up and shooting pains that make me stop still for a moment with each step. 10 minutes of movign around and no problem at all, no pains, jusst a sort of 'not normal' there. They started after I put in a week of splitting rounds for a friend. Awkward pistion running the machine due to the wheel being right in the way. I was hoping it would go away but I guess it is time for a doctor appointment again.


----------



## rarefish383

My wife had both hips done, one in 1996, the other in 97. She got 20 years out of them, then had revisions done in 06 and 07. Then around 2011 or 12 she had the rod in her femur come loose and had to have that hip redone. When ever she had hip joint pain, the symptoms were similar to tendonitis. Hopefully if it's a sharp pain it's something else getting tweaked, and a little R&R will fix it up. Get it checked out. I'm in for a new right knee Tuesday.


----------



## cantoo

I got the Japa pto shaft made up and the saw blade turns and cuts wood. The hydraulic oil was way down and I forgot to get more after the last line broke on my tractor so wasn't able to get the splitter cylinder to move. I'm thinking there is something wrong with the vale anyway as there is no resistance at all when you move it back and forth. I'm going to pull a couple of hydraulic lines off first and make sure the pump is working before I take the valve off though. A new one is cheap and makes it easier to resell. I took the auto cycle valve out of the box and drooled over it until I remembered it was US $500 for it. And I'll likely need $75 of fittings to mount it too. Should speed things up though. ​I got one of the Dragon's breath heaters ready to mount on the ceiling but ran out of desire to finish it. Decided to paly with the grand kids and nephews instead. Now everyone has gone home and I'm getting pretty comfortable just sitting here.


----------



## dancan

Hey Cantoo , my Japa is blue .
Mine had hairline cracks in the blade so I scored a freshly sharpened blade for 25$ , same shaft size but an inch bigger diameter .


----------



## dancan

So , 33* here with a cold damp breeze coming from the Atlantic , might as well find an activity to stay warm 













Got that load in before lunch then headed for the pit after a sammich 




We had some maple that needed to be blocked up so we got that done




I might be getting low on wood at home so I was eyeing up the pile on shorts 




But I figured I'd leave it there for real desperate times 
After that we headed for a pile of 8' birch that we had in the woods and blocked it up then I X25'd it so it wood dry for next year .





Beer O:Clock now


----------



## dancan

BTW ,,,, 
A nice Winter Warmer at 7.5% from Picaroons in NewBrunswick and then one of my fav's , Bitter Get'er India at 6.8% by Big Spruce Brewing from up in Cape Breton sure gets rid of that damp Atlantic chill from being outside all day


----------



## LondonNeil

nice photos as always Dancan, maybe cold, but its great to be outside.

I spent weekend having a lot of family time, me the kids and fiancee yesterday went to a local park and aquarium, the kids love the fish! Today went to mum's got the tree and decorations out the attic and kids loved putting the tree up, had mum in stitches laughing at their antics. best medicine. So a fake norwegian pine was the closest i got to wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> BTW ,,,,
> A nice Winter Warmer at 7.5% from Picaroons in NewBrunswick and then one of my fav's , Bitter Get'er India at 6.8% by Big Spruce Brewing from up in Cape Breton sure gets rid of that damp Atlantic chill from being outside all day


My favorite beer is by Taylor Brewing in New York State. Sled Dog, best double bock I’ve ever had. Can’t get it here in PA.


----------



## MustangMike

I can't find that, you sure it is not Wagner Valley Sled Dog??? Finger Lakes???


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Been wrong before but pretty sure it’s Taylor Street Brewing and I know the beer is Sled Dog.


----------



## cantoo

dancan said:


> Hey Cantoo , my Japa is blue .
> Mine had hairline cracks in the blade so I scored a freshly sharpened blade for 25$ , same shaft size but an inch bigger diameter .


 I was hoping you were around. I went back out to play for awhile and noticed that the coupler (lovejoy type?) is missing completely and the motor is seized tight. I don't want to bother with fixing it I wanna just replace it so I can sell it guilt free. Any idea what motor would be on it? I'm going to Princess Auto tomorrow for a bunch of other stuff ( darn auto cycle valve) and want to get a new one.
Says Casappa on the end. The power shaft is about 1 1/8" diameter.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I can't find that, you sure it is not Wagner Valley Sled Dog??? Finger Lakes???


Just looked that up. That’s probably it. Hard to figure 2 breweries would have the same beer name. Tastes very similar to Troegg Brewery Troeggenator but smoother.


----------



## dancan

Cantoo,
I can't remember how my pump is set up and there was no name or id on mine but I'll look at it next weekend when I'm there .
I don't think that it's a high volume pump given the size of the splitting cylinder .
I think mine is setup with a double roller chain that couples the drive to the pump but I might be wrong .
If I recall the Japa rep for Canada is in Ontario somewhere .


----------



## rarefish383

For you PA guys, one of my favorite brewery's is Stoudts in Adamstown. Love their "Fat Dog" and "Octoberfest". I haven't been there in a few years so I'd like to visit since I've developed a likeing of IPA's.


----------



## cantoo

Dancan, I found a name of a supplier in Quebec and I bet there is one here in Ontario too. I was figuring to just buy a generic one but need an idea of gpm to buy one. The website shows the clutch setup but nothing about the pump size or availability. I figure I'll also have to make up my own coupler too. The cylinder is pretty small so I also assume a small pump is all that is needed.


----------



## flatbroke

Oak gave up the ghost and took me away from my other tree I’d be working on since it was blocking a road. Turned out to be a pretty decent tree with good quality wood. Now have to mend some fence to keep cattle in correct pasture.


----------



## flatbroke

Started a new spot for the wood pile. Ran out of room where I had it this year. 30 cords took up more space than I expected.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm hoping I didn't screw up the artificial joint. Sit around for an hour, get up and shooting pains that make me stop still for a moment with each step. 10 minutes of movign around and no problem at all, no pains, jusst a sort of 'not normal' there. They started after I put in a week of splitting rounds for a friend. Awkward pistion running the machine due to the wheel being right in the way. I was hoping it would go away but I guess it is time for a doctor appointment again.



hope it is not going to be the obvious... best wishes! maybe u bruised the surrounding bone area where attachements to the replacement parts take place. here's hoping...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I got the Japa pto shaft made up and the saw blade turns and cuts wood. The hydraulic oil was way down and I forgot to get more after the last line broke on my tractor so wasn't able to get the splitter cylinder to move. I'm thinking there is something wrong with the vale anyway as there is no resistance at all when you move it back and forth. I'm going to pull a couple of hydraulic lines off first and make sure the pump is working before I take the valve off though. A new one is cheap and makes it easier to resell.
> I took the auto cycle valve out of the box and drooled over it until I remembered it was US $500 for it. And I'll likely need $75 of fittings to mount it too. Should speed things up though. ​I got one of the Dragon's breath heaters ready to mount on the ceiling but ran out of desire to finish it. Decided to paly with the grand kids and nephews instead. Now everyone has gone home and I'm getting pretty comfortable just sitting here.
> View attachment 687795




that auto-return valve speaks for itself! nice piece. 

that is quite a rig!! that saw almost hints of Halloween..yikes!

_>and I'm getting pretty comfortable just sitting here._

I can relate... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks for the kind words, thoughts and prayers



London Neil - no doubt you remember many wonderful things about your dad! I do about mine! when we lived in England... just south of London, down in the Harrow area... my dad often made leek soup on a Sunday afternoon. it was great. we got our first Norwegian Elkhound while living in England. I was in the 5th grade. I have had the breed ever since.

today, I was reminded of those times with my dad while the family lived in England as I made some homemade leek soup... and my oldest Elkhound was helping me, too. but he got tired and 'petered out'... lol

ahh, for the memories.  hope you are filled with many of your dad, too...

Best regards


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I got the Japa pto shaft made up and the saw blade turns and cuts wood. Decided to paly with the grand kids and nephews instead. Now everyone has gone home and I'm getting pretty comfortable just sitting here. View attachment 687795



hey cantoo ~ saw your stove/burner face u made posted over at wtf. pretty neat. I like your artwork. too bad it don't hold up. like the shovel tongue, I guess it is... just a burner, or a cooker, too?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I got the Japa pto shaft made up and the saw blade turns and cuts wood. View attachment 687795



that saw blade looks 'logger country' serious... so, if ur tractor's pto rpm is around 2400/2500?... at what rpm does the saw blade rev at once you let the clutch out, assuming u put it in N and rpm is pto speed? runs in L M or H range?


----------



## JustJeff

Pto speed is usually 540 rpm. Some tractors are 1000 rpm but 540 is the most common.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Pto speed is usually 540 rpm. Some tractors are 1000 rpm but 540 is the most common.


Are kabota can be set at 540 or 850. Never used the higher speed though.


----------



## rarefish383

My Massey 135 has two PTO speeds. One runs off the engine and is the standard 540 @ 1700 RPM . The other runs off the drive axle and is 1.375 to 1. The ground PTO, off the drive axle, is handy with implaments that may get stuck and need to back out. Like a post hole digger. In engine PTO if it gets stuck you would have to unhook the auger and manually unwind it out. In ground PTO you would run it with one tire off the ground, so yes the tire is turning. If the auger gets stuck, you just put it in reverse and it will screw itself out. I tried running my bush hog in ground PTO and had to get it in high range to get the blade spinning fast enough to cut. Then the tractor was going too fast to keep it under control. Lesson learned, ground PTO is not for mowing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Pto speed is usually 540 rpm. Some tractors are 1000 rpm but 540 is the most common.



right, all of mine r 540... was wondering about that saw's rpm. any ideas?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Are kabota can be set at 540 or 850. Never used the higher speed though.



interesting. never knew that. what is the hp on the one u can set 540/850? what apps mite call for 850 pto?


----------



## rarefish383

I just checked tractordata and the Kubota B series had 540/750/1000 at the rear, and 2800 at the front. The L series had a 540 at the rear. I only looked at one variant of each of the B and L series. Different variants might have had different options.


----------



## abbott295

I have a gray market Kubota tractor, L1500, (not certain at the moment) about 17(?) hp. It has four pto speeds. As a gray market, it was not equipped as it would be for the US market. I understand that in Japan, they do have uses for those other three speeds. Low is supposed to be 540 at the proper engine speed.


----------



## cantoo

My L35 only has 540. I've never run this one before and have no idea of rpm's. It does turn pretty quick and sounds like a buzz saw. I picked up a few things at Princess Auto today. Would have been more but they were out of stock on a couple items I needed. Could have bought 2 cord of wood. Thank God I'm getting all this "free" firewood. 
The Minion was built to be a functioning burner but my grandson hated it when it was burning and wouldn't go near it so I painted it up and it guards the door to his playhouse. It's the building in the back of the Kubota and processor picture. His play center, slides and Amish limo are also in the pic.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The 2019 season scrounge is underway.

Gotta love the neighbor
I came home yesterday afternoon and there was a tree crew trimming up his silver maple. I asked them and they were nice enough to leave me the larger limbs. The largest piece was about 5 feet long, and about 12" diameter. That small scrounge yielded about 4 wheelbarrow loads.

The nicely stacked (and darker) wood on the left side is from a small tree that came down in his front yard from the snow and ice we had a couple of weeks ago. Apparently, this is the left side of the tree and the main trunk. The right side split off a few years ago. Other than "firewood", I have no idea what kind of wood it is.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The 2019 season scrounge is underway. Gotta love the neighbor



yup! ~ the 2019 scrounge season is underway. a friend has this in his yard. looks to me to be a good scrounge potential! going to talk to him about it. 15-18' high, maybe bit more... should be good for a cord or more...


----------



## edgar10937

Some of you firewood scroungers would clean up my back yard, probably a hundred + oaks down from Hurricane Michael, I'll be cutting n pile burning for years
Edgar






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S. !

All joking aside, there are many people on this site who would come to help you cut up some of that wood, and be happy to help you clear some of it out.


Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

edgar10937 said:


> Some of you firewood scroungers would clean up my back yard, probably a hundred + oaks down from Hurricane Michael, I'll be cutting n pile burning for years
> Edgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



What a mess!! I thought the 1/3 of a mile of old willow trees I started on 5 or 6 years ago was bad, nothing like in that picture. I will finish that willow bush this coming year.


----------



## MustangMike

Probably not as much call for firewood in FL as in most other places!

You need to figure out how burning it will produce AC!


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> Started a new spot for the wood pile. Ran out of room where I had it this year. 30 cords took up more space than I expected. View attachment 687863
> View attachment 687864



Nice pics and a great view. It looks a lot like some of the country near me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

edgar10937 said:


> Some of you firewood scroungers would clean up my back yard, probably a hundred + oaks down from Hurricane Michael, I'll be cutting n pile burning for years
> Edgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I like the claw on front of ur tractor where bucket goes. nice! moves big bites easily!

WELCOME to the fun, keep us posted with ur pix and doings...


----------



## muddstopper

edgar10937 said:


> Some of you firewood scroungers would clean up my back yard, probably a hundred + oaks down from Hurricane Michael, I'll be cutting n pile burning for years
> Edgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Like you setup. I do wonder how many folks in your neck of the woods even own wood stoves. I do bet there is a good market for firepit wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm close to finishing the scrounge at the neighbour's place. Mostly the leftovers after I have already divvied up the good stuff between myself and my other neighbour. What remains is a bit random sized but it all burns!
















There's still some more left, maybe half a trailer load or so, then split and stack and we're done.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Looks warm and green there


----------



## farmer steve

@Bobby Kirbos. the dark wood looks like it might be cherry. split a piece,the smell will give it away.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm close to finishing the scrounge at the neighbour's place. Mostly the leftovers after I have already divvied up the good stuff between myself and my other neighbour. What remains is a bit random sized but it all burns!
> 
> View attachment 688298
> 
> 
> View attachment 688299
> 
> 
> View attachment 688300
> 
> 
> View attachment 688301
> 
> 
> View attachment 688302
> 
> 
> There's still some more left, maybe half a trailer load or so, then split and stack and we're done.


Random size and shape is half my firewood!


----------



## muddstopper

JustJeff said:


> Random size and shape is half my firewood!


I never measure lenghts when I am bucking. I try to buck at 20in's, but If the saw hits at 18 or 22, thats ok to. I usually endup with a stick that is a little to long or a little to short. If its to long I just cut it in half so I might endup up with a couple of 16in sticks or a 20in and 6in piece. Since my stove will take 32in long wood, I will throw the little short pieces all the way to the back of the stove and then pack the longer wood in the front. Nothing goes to waste. I have actualy found that packing the back with short wood and filling the rest of the way with the longer wood will give me a good overnite burn with plenty of coals to restart a fire in the morning. I have been able to let the fire go dead during warm days and still find enough coals that night at the back of the stove to restart a fire with out needing a match.


----------



## ThackMan

These gloves don’t seem to wear at all. A little expensive though.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

muddstopper said:


> I never measure lenghts when I am bucking. I try to buck at 20in's, but If the saw hits at 18 or 22, thats ok to. I usually endup with a stick that is a little to long or a little to short. If its to long I just cut it in half so I might endup up with a couple of 16in sticks or a 20in and 6in piece. Since my stove will take 32in long wood, I will throw the little short pieces all the way to the back of the stove and then pack the longer wood in the front. Nothing goes to waste. I have actualy found that packing the back with short wood and filling the rest of the way with the longer wood will give me a good overnite burn with plenty of coals to restart a fire in the morning. I have been able to let the fire go dead during warm days and still find enough coals that night at the back of the stove to restart a fire with out needing a match.



The stove in the garage is like that, I like 28" at the most but I'm burning a lot of 22-24" stuff that can fit in the splitter. I'll load the split stuff more up front, and toss chunks in the back, chunks just burn twice as long it seems as splits. A lot of the 28" stuff is smaller branches though so it depends on how straight/crooked the branch is. Crooked ones as you can guess allow too much air in between pieces.


----------



## farmer steve

My little scrounge for today. Just some shagbark hickory limbs.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Haven't been out since Friday. Getting a little cabin fever already. Have one nice oak limb left where I was last. Small enough should be dry enough to go to the wood shed.

Trouble is dad was a bit off yet and went down again once Saturday and again Sunday. So I haven't dared leave the old fart be alone yet. Has had a couple better days now so... Might get out there in a couple days. Could use the mental health time!


----------



## dancan

Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, I have been "home bound" since last Tue with the pinched nerve in my right leg. Dealing with the medical industry is extremely frustrating. Had an MRI yesterday, and another appt with the Othrtho on Fri Morning. They still don't know what is wrong, but just tell me not to do anything or lift anything … it is driving me batty! It seems getting better is like watching grass grow.

Peak of pain was Friday night, if the house was higher than 2 stories I may have gone out a window. Pain would not subside no matter what I did, and was so intense I was shaking like a leaf. It has not been as bad since then, and I recently stopped taking the Advil cause it just seemed like a placebo.

I can walk, but not w/o knowing something isn't right, and I can't even twist a wrench on a saw w/o pain.

They better figure this out and do something about it, I'm getting pissed. Don't even know if I should move or not move, etc. Frustrating! They give no advice!

The Ortho Doc on Monday said "don't lift anything heavy". I looked at him and said I did not need to come here to know that!


----------



## PA Dan

Pinched nerves suck! They are also scary until they know why. Mine was C6/C7 and gave me issues with my right arm, hand and shoulder. I had a herniated disc causing the pressure to the nerve. Only comfortable spot was laying on my back with my hand on my head. I looked like an idiot walking around with my arm raised and my hand on my head. That relieved the pressure and the pain. No pain med worked for me. Doc gave me two options...surgery or therapy. I chose therapy and feel I made the right decision. Took a couple months and have been symptom free for about 8 1/2 years.

Hope they figure yours out quickly Mike!


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 688350
> View attachment 688351
> My little scrounge for today. Just some shagbark hickory limbs.


It may seem insignificant but it’s the little scrounges like these that have got this thread to over 1.1 million views.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, I have been "home bound" since last Tue with the pinched nerve in my right leg. Dealing with the medical industry is extremely frustrating. Had an MRI yesterday, and another appt with the Othrtho on Fri Morning. They still don't know what is wrong, but just tell me not to do anything or lift anything … it is driving me batty! It seems getting better is like watching grass grow.
> 
> Peak of pain was Friday night, if the house was higher than 2 stories I may have gone out a window. Pain would not subside no matter what I did, and was so intense I was shaking like a leaf. It has not been as bad since then, and I recently stopped taking the Advil cause it just seemed like a placebo.
> 
> I can walk, but not w/o knowing something isn't right, and I can't even twist a wrench on a saw w/o pain.
> 
> They better figure this out and do something about it, I'm getting pissed. Don't even know if I should move or not move, etc. Frustrating! They give no advice!
> 
> The Ortho Doc on Monday said "don't lift anything heavy". I looked at him and said I did not need to come here to know that!



Sounds like my problem. A blast of unbearable pain right leg got me to the ER...by which time the pain was gone. Ended with full battery of x-ray, MRI, etc diagnosis: arthritis buildup in L4 & L5. Open spine sugery to clean it out. No more problems except the 6 weeks of 'do nothing'. Now my L. hip is painful after I have been sitting swhile - Hurts to walk. Goes away after I have been up and moving around for 12-15 minutes. Haven't seen a doctor for it yet.


----------



## Cowboy254

Picked another load of miscellaneous peppermint from the neighbour's place tonight. There's still a little bit more if I get all motivated to scrounge (which means I'll probably be there tomorrow).




I cut and rough split this the other day, just needed to load up.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Sounds like my problem. A blast of unbearable pain right leg got me to the ER...by which time the pain was gone. Ended with full battery of x-ray, MRI, etc diagnosis: arthritis buildup in L4 & L5. Open spine sugery to clean it out. No more problems except the 6 weeks of 'do nothing'. Now my L. hip is painful after I have been sitting swhile - Hurts to walk. Goes away after I have been up and moving around for 12-15 minutes. Haven't seen a doctor for it yet.



Mike is a less likely candidate for 'arthritis build-up' - more commonly known as spinal stenosis.


----------



## JustJeff

We are in rough shape. Pinched nerves, worn out parts etc. I noodle more now instead of heaving those big rounds or it’s back pain for me. And I can sure tell you when the weather is changing. “****** golden years” my dad used to say. We better recruit some younger scroungers or before you know it there will be wood laying around everywhere! Lol.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> We are in rough shape. Pinched nerves, worn out parts etc. I noodle more now instead of heaving those big rounds or it’s back pain for me. And I can sure tell you when the weather is changing. “****** golden years” my dad used to say. We better recruit some younger scroungers or before you know it there will be wood laying around everywhere! Lol.


My dealer says I'm the youngest guy that comes to the shop. I started helping my FIL do firewood at 19 when I met my wife and took over everything but bringing wood to the house and putting it in the stove a few years ago. Try to talk firewood with the younger guys at work and there head explodes. They would have to turn off the video games and go outside  .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> My dealer says I'm the youngest guy that comes to the shop. I started helping my FIL do firewood at 19 when I met my wife and took over everything but bringing wood to the house and putting it in the stove a few years ago. Try to talk firewood with the younger guys at work and there head explodes. They would have to turn off the video games and go outside  .


I grew up helping my grandfather gather firewood every summer. When I was too young and not strong enough to run the saw, I would put the tree on the ground (with an axe), then he would come along and cut it up with the saw. The rest of the summer was spent swinging an axe or 8# sledge hammer.

I have the same experience with my peers... "Firewood, what?" "You mean the bags at the quickie mart that they sell for $8?" "You do _how much _ work?" "Nah, I just turn up the thermostat."

Now THERE'S an idea for the next big video game - "Firewood Scrounger". Earn points for every cord gathered, bonus points if you help someone with storm cleanup or open a road, lost points of you cut down a tree for no reason. Buy/sell/trade equipment and supplies. It could he HUGE!!!!


----------



## 92utownxh

Figured I'd stop in here. Yesterday an old friend who owns a landscaping business text me. He asked if I wanted some firewood. I said sure, but I drove the car instead of the truck to work. He says no problem, we'll dump it, where do you want it? It's all hard maple and cut to length already. Should be a good amount of wood. Sorry, it was getting dark when I got home so no picture. 

A few weeks ago I took our boys into a good size small engine/chainsaw/lawn mower/tractor shop nearby. I've known the owner for awhile. I was showing the boys the saws and mowers inside, and they were pointing to the ones they wanted. The owner comes walks out from behind the counter and says I sure wish more guys would bring their kids in. He can't find any good help. He gave the boys some candy, and I got my files and oil.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I grew up helping my grandfather gather firewood every summer. When I was too young and not strong enough to run the saw, I would put the tree on the ground (with an axe), then he would come along and cut it up with the saw. The rest of the summer was spent swinging an axe or 8# sledge hammer.



Boy, you had it easy. When I was a lad, we didn't have your fancy saws and axes, you had to take trees down and buck them up with your teeth! Then to split those little 60 inch rounds we'd have to strap a wedge onto our foreheads and BAM!

Young blokes have it too easy these days.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Cowboy, do you know anyone you trust coming to NZ anytime soon? fishfinders are $200 cheaper over there compared to here but they won't ship to NZ.


----------



## turnkey4099

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I grew up helping my grandfather gather firewood every summer. When I was too young and not strong enough to run the saw, I would put the tree on the ground (with an axe), then he would come along and cut it up with the saw. The rest of the summer was spent swinging an axe or 8# sledge hammer.
> 
> I have the same experience with my peers... "Firewood, what?" "You mean the bags at the quickie mart that they sell for $8?" "You do _how much _ work?" "Nah, I just turn up the thermostat."
> 
> Now THERE'S an idea for the next big video game - "Firewood Scrounger". Earn points for every cord gathered, bonus points if you help someone with storm cleanup or open a road, lost points of you cut down a tree for no reason. Buy/sell/trade equipment and supplies. It could he HUGE!!!!



'Open a road'. 2 weeks ago I decided to take a new route to my Stihl dealers, Part of it was on poorly maintained gravel and 2 lane pavement. 4 miles in I came to a tree down (had been a windstorm) across the road with a deputy sitting there with lights flashing as a warning. Said "If you don't have a saw in there you either have to go back or sit here and wait for my guy to show up". Almost any other time I wouild have had a saw there. Sure would have liked to have seen his saw drop as pulled one out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Didn't get what I wanted today. Tons of buckthorn in there. Might pull a chain in and yank it out. Did get a little done but it was by no means efficient work. Had to discard a few sections where the limb was touching the ground. Just too far gone.

This was all I got done. It was so dry I just filled the wood box.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Best part of my day was I made chicken vegetable soup on hot oak fired woodstove! 

Dads doing slightly better. Still weak and unsteady. Tells me today he has some concussion symptoms. Blurred double vision and so on. 

I said we could go back to the ER. He's like no I get all these on a good day. Wait till Monday's Dr. appointment. (Has Thyroid, Afib and a few other chronic issues so I believed him).


----------



## Deleted member 149229

edgar10937 said:


> Some of you firewood scroungers would clean up my back yard, probably a hundred + oaks down from Hurricane Michael, I'll be cutting n pile burning for years
> Edgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Roadtrip.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Hey Cowboy, do you know anyone you trust coming to NZ anytime soon? fishfinders are $200 cheaper over there compared to here but they won't ship to NZ.



Sorry Kiwi, no-one I know is heading over the ditch anytime soon. A private NZ individual could ship an Oz fishfinder to a private Oz individual who could then shoot it over to NZ though, right? Prolly stihl work out cheaper.


----------



## tdiguy

James Miller said:


> My dealer says I'm the youngest guy that comes to the shop. I started helping my FIL do firewood at 19 when I met my wife and took over everything but bringing wood to the house and putting it in the stove a few years ago. Try to talk firewood with the younger guys at work and there head explodes. They would have to turn off the video games and go outside  .


 I was never really around firewood when i was younger. Other than being the one who wanted to cut the camp fire wood with a hatchet. Interestingly enough, now i enjoy almost every part of working with it.


----------



## nighthunter

I think there's firewood there somewhere under all that brash


----------



## James Miller

Gonna need some bits and pieces but I think I could like this saw in small doses. Chains still not right but it cuts ok.


----------



## MustangMike

For years, when I was in my late teens/early 20s we cut and split all the wood we needed to heat the cabin we hunted out of (was a friend of my Uncles) by hand. Mostly bow saws and mauls. Was a big project every year to get enough wood ready for hunting season.

Sometimes, we would stay up there for a week. Heat was from the wood stove, and light was by Coleman Lanterns. Water, food and clothing were back packed in.


----------



## MustangMike

The Doc reviewed the results of my MRI with me this morning. Pretty bad pinched nerve on the right side between L2 and L3. He thinks I will need surgery, but said he has seen worse cases recover from the exercises, so that is the path we are taking.

The only problem is they say "don't do anything that hurts", and pretty much everything I do hurts! I'll just try to work it out.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> The Doc reviewed the results of my MRI with me this morning. Pretty bad pinched nerve on the right side between L2 and L3. He thinks I will need surgery, but said he has seen worse cases recover from the exercises, so that is the path we are taking.
> 
> The only problem is they say "don't do anything that hurts", and pretty much everything I do hurts! I'll just try to work it out.



Check your PMs, Mike


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, I'm following up on that! Exactly what I need!


----------



## cantoo

I got the auto cycle valve installed. See that fitting that doesn't have a hose on it, the hose is beside it? That little fitting was able to pump 16 gpm until I could race around the splitter and shut the key off. My shop was a mess. Still not sure that I have everything mounted correctly but it works. The 1st 2 spool valve runs the dump trailer and the 4 way wedge height cylinder, it's a power beyond valve and I ran the Out port to the tank and the Power Beyond port to the next valve ( auto cycle one). The next valve is the auto cycle valve and it's also a power beyond valve, I ran the Out and the Power Beyond Port back to the tank. Did I have to run the 1st valve Outlet back to the tank or could I have just left the plug in it? Tomorrow I'm putting a gas engine on my old electric powered conveyor. The weather is crappy so a good time to work inside. ( also an online auction too)


----------



## JustJeff

I’ve been saving a burly hunk of sugar maple for a cold night. We had one last week and when I went to put it in the stove, it wouldn’t fit through the door. Next day I took a skim off it with the craftsman. Since it warmed up a bit, I left it sitting beside the stove until last night. We came home around 9 and my wife started carping about how cold it was (68°) so I got a fire going and when it burned down, I stuffed that chunk in. It caught in short order and I closed the damper some. At 9 this morning, it was still 72° and enough coals to bbq over. Anyways, that’s my story about a hunk of wood. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice! My stove is too small to bank up for the night. Might have a few coals at best. But it only heats 1000 sq ft of drafty old farm house.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Nice! My stove is too small to bank up for the night. Might have a few coals at best. But it only heats 1000 sq ft of drafty old farm house.


! "keep it simple" , it makes for a great life ! less is more in my home book.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> I’ve been saving a burly hunk of sugar maple for a cold night. We had one last week and when I went to put it in the stove, it wouldn’t fit through the door. Next day I took a skim off it with the craftsman. Since it warmed up a bit, I left it sitting beside the stove until last night. We came home around 9 and my wife started carping about how cold it was (68°) so I got a fire going and when it burned down, I stuffed that chunk in. It caught in short order and I closed the damper some. At 9 this morning, it was still 72° and enough coals to bbq over. Anyways, that’s my story about a hunk of wood. Lol.



Thanks for sharing your wood story!

I feel your pain. The bottom of our stove door is almost exactly the same as the height from the floor as the door opening itself. So if I put a big bit in front of the stove and it just blocks the door from opening, I know I'm probably going to be carrying it outside again to take half an inch off it. Annoying when that happens.


----------



## JustJeff

While I’d like to say I lumberjacked it into the woods dragging a sleigh, I bought this at a lot 
I did however, cut a cookie (a Christmas cookie) off the bottom with the junkyard homelite. So do I get my man card back? Lol. I find they suck up water better with a fresh cut.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks for sharing your wood story!
> 
> I feel your pain. The bottom of our stove door is almost exactly the same as the height from the floor as the door opening itself. So if I put a big bit in front of the stove and it just blocks the door from opening, I know I'm probably going to be carrying it outside again to take half an inch off it. Annoying when that happens.


WHAT???? A Cowboy post without pics.


----------



## dancan

Nuthin here to see folks , move along ...


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Nuthin here to see folks , move along ...


Your right. Don't wanna see that white crap.


----------



## rwoods

Today's cutting:

15 of these:



And this:



Ron


----------



## KiwiBro

couldn't slab that? But I guess a table doesn't provide heat for those that need it.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Your right. Don't wanna see that white crap.








It was green grass here 2 days ago lol
This afternoon the wife said "You should go to the pit and get a load of wood " I'm pretty sure the truck started itself before I said "OK" lol






I split up a load of Juniper that we cut several years ago .
**** I hate knots when I hand split .


















Even busted muh favorite splitter


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Your right. Don't wanna see that white crap.


 Theres good money to be made dealing with white powder.


----------



## rwoods

KiwiBro said:


> couldn't slab that? But I guess a table doesn't provide heat for those that need it.



I hated cutting up the straight portion of the trunk for firewood. It was the a little over 12’, 55” on the big end and 48” on the little end, but I don’t have a mill. None of the sawmills around here will take something that big; also too big for the guys with the potable mills. The power company left a good two feet on the stump. Potential was there for a 14 foot straight saw log or a possible veneer log. If there were a market we could do a lot more good if it was turned to cash.

Ron


----------



## dancan

I got a small load , wood for the week so I won't have to touch what I have here at home , I hate burning fresh wood 














Was 34F yesterday , 9F now , stay warm my friends !


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Glad 90% of my wood is oak, 18* tonight. Ground is finally forming up but the downside is 50* and rain Friday.


----------



## crowbuster

same carp here. My buddy still has corn and beans to harvest. He' not the only one either.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

crowbuster said:


> same carp here. My buddy still has corn and beans to harvest. He' not the only one either.


I would say around at least 50% of corn and soybean is still up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Neighbors behind too. Has just under 400 acres of beans out. Snows just gotta shrink a little and he could take em. Had a massive repair job to get his combine up again. (Shoe pan, fan, fan housing top and bottom). Musta had to wait for finances to do it. Cause it sat all summer. Then of course all the bearings and crap that needs patching as ya go. Finished but this is the same combine that left him sitting last year so... Who knows.

Bad year for him sprayed late weeds really went nuts. Stupid water hemp and ragweed that's roundup resistant. Guys with fields next to his spray over a bit to try and keep his weeds at bay!


----------



## cantoo

Got the electric motor off and the gaser installed on the conveyor and working good. Princess Auto engine and clutch. Built a plywood box to cover it and put it back in the field until next spring. Next on the list is the dump trailer I bought at an auction last summer. Want to build a toolbox on the hitch and install a pump in it for the hoist. I might build a sub frame under it to raise it up high enough to dump onto my splitter table too. The Japa processor is still on the tractor so maybe I should do it first.


----------



## H-Ranch

From the neighbor's house @Cowboy254 style (my driveway is upper left in photo #1). They had a couple trees pushed over with a bulldozer for construction prep. This was a dead ash. An apple and a multi-stem maple still to pick up. 10year old daughter helped load and wanted to build a "wall" across the back of the trailer so I let her. That's the free for nothing trailer I got off Craigslist a few years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

H-Ranch said:


> From the neighbor's house @Cowboy254 style (my driveway is upper left in photo #1). They had a couple trees pushed over with a bulldozer for construction prep. This was a dead ash. An apple and a multi-stem maple still to pick up. 10year old daughter helped load and wanted to build a "wall" across the back of the trailer so I let her. That's the free for nothing trailer I got off Craigslist a few years ago.View attachment 689102
> 
> View attachment 689103
> 
> View attachment 689104


Tell your daughter that’s a very nice stockade fence.


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> I got a small load , wood for the week so I won't have to touch what I have here at home , I hate burning fresh wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was 34F yesterday , 9F now , stay warm my friends !


Dancan When you stay ‘stay warm’ .... how warm is good? 33c where I am


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> WHAT???? A Cowboy post without pics.






Sorry FS, I forget myself.



dancan said:


> It was green grass here 2 days ago lol
> This afternoon the wife said "You should go to the pit and get a load of wood " I'm pretty sure the truck started itself before I said "OK" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I split up a load of Juniper that we cut several years ago .
> **** I hate knots when I hand split .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even busted muh favorite splitter



The English oak I picked up earlier this year was like that too. The unbranchy bits split like a dream but where there was even a small branch that grows out from the centre, it was a pain. 



H-Ranch said:


> From the neighbor's house @Cowboy254 style (my driveway is upper left in photo #1). They had a couple trees pushed over with a bulldozer for construction prep. This was a dead ash. An apple and a multi-stem maple still to pick up. 10year old daughter helped load and wanted to build a "wall" across the back of the trailer so I let her. That's the free for nothing trailer I got off Craigslist a few years ago.View attachment 689102
> 
> View attachment 689103
> 
> View attachment 689104



Almost looks like a sneaky stick or two of cherry, looking at the bark. Or is that something else? 

I've decided that neighbour scrounges are the best scrounges.


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib , looks like I'd be living on that southern tip lol
5F here this morning , weather guessers said it would go down to 10F


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Almost looks like a sneaky stick or two of cherry, looking at the bark. Or is that something else?
> 
> I've decided that neighbour scrounges are the best scrounges.


Yes! There was a tiny bit of cherry and even a chunk of the wonderwood, @dancan spruce. I have kind of a Midas touch ability with all types of trees - if I handle it, it turns into firewood.

Agreed that neighbor scrounges ARE the best.


----------



## flatbroke

cantoo said:


> Got the electric motor off and the gaser installed on the conveyor and working good. Princess Auto engine and clutch. Built a plywood box to cover it and put it back in the field until next spring. Next on the list is the dump trailer I bought at an auction last summer. Want to build a toolbox on the hitch and install a pump in it for the hoist. I might build a sub frame under it to raise it up high enough to dump onto my splitter table too. The Japa processor is still on the tractor so maybe I should do it first.
> View attachment 689101


Ive been trying to find a conveyor here. all the old hay ones are gone I guess. don't see any roofer ones either


----------



## cantoo

Flat broke, try industrial places then. Some places use them for putting stuff onto upper levels of buildings. I’m looking for a rubber belt one for a Storage company that wants to convey winter/ summer tires up onto a 2nd level for off season storage. Even if you find an old broken hay elevator they aren’t that hard to rebuilt.


----------



## MustangMike

That is the reason I stopped using wooden handle splitting devices. When the 8 lb splitting head came back at me an brushed my cheek, I realize what may have happened to me if I had not "slipped" it! Went to metal Monster Mauls after that, then the Fiskars.

I have the attachment for 36" bars for milling with the chainsaw, but it is not practical to try and mill any logs greater than 30", unfortunately, I just turn them into firewood. I also checked with a local mill, and they won't handle anything that large either. (Had a 12' 40" Red Oak log).


----------



## captjack

cantoo said:


> Got the electric motor off and the gaser installed on the conveyor and working good. Princess Auto engine and clutch. Built a plywood box to cover it and put it back in the field until next spring. Next on the list is the dump trailer I bought at an auction last summer. Want to build a toolbox on the hitch and install a pump in it for the hoist. I might build a sub frame under it to raise it up high enough to dump onto my splitter table too. The Japa processor is still on the tractor so maybe I should do it first.
> View attachment 689101



Can you send me some pics of the bars you are using for lifts and the chain connectors that they bolt to. I have an old new holland that the don't make the the drive chain links for anymore for the 55 chain. I need to redo it and looking for what works good.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> That is the reason I stopped using wooden handle splitting devices. When the 8 lb splitting head came back at me an brushed my cheek, I realize what may have happened to me if I had not "slipped" it! Went to metal Monster Mauls after that, then the Fiskars.



I bonked myself on the head with my hookaroon today. Got some limby sugar maple I didn't cut the branches tight enough to the log so when I roll them on my deck to buck them the nubs were being a pain the butt and it slipped off. Got a nice bruise on my forehead but lucky the pointy end did not get me. Scared the crap out of me. Could only imagine a maul head flying at me!


----------



## dancan

I just went down to the woodshed to grab an armload of hardwood for the night , I know exactly when and where I cut the wood .



October 2014 , I know this because there were a few sticks of ShmOak lol


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure but this may be farther south than Canada....


----------



## cantoo

captjack, I have 4 different conveyors, but I think they all use the same type of chain but there may be slight difference in sizes. https://www.usarollerchain.com/Bale-Elevator-Chain-s/5068.htm
The one in my shop picture is a grain elevator so it's got smaller and more slats than a hay elevator. Most farm equipment dealers sell the chain here and I assume they would in the States too. If you can't find the same chain then you may have to change out the sprockets to a newer style? If you can't find the bars then I would just make new ones out of thin steel and bolt to the chain.


----------



## cantoo

I spent some time working on the Japa processor today. Got things cut apart and welded back up to mount the new pump. Had the fittings to get the hoses connected and then noticed that one hose was missing. I had left it sitting on the processor last week before I left for the week. My lovey wife decided to hook up the snow blade on the front of the tractor ( processor was on the back) so she could move snow while I was away. ( we have a 4 wheel drive truck). Well long story short there may have been a heated "discussion" about where the hose could possibly be and where if she found it she was going to put it. There is a foot of snow and 2' drifts along the fenceline of treasures where she had been driving in the snow. Even after her spending a 1/2 hour out there looking while I grumbled and chewed in the shop there was no hose to be found. So back out to the barn with the processor for another week because I'll be gone most of the week again. I tell ya some days it's one step ahead and 2 back. And I'm pretty sure the splitter valve on the processor is garbage too.


----------



## Bullvi22

I started to go down and work on the hickory scrounge this week but mom told me the city has cleaned it all up. Work has been very busy the past couple months and I hated to miss out on what was left. Nonetheless I am very happy I scrounged what I could when I had the chance.


----------



## Bullvi22

In other news this has kept me busy the last couple weeks. Got word this week that the outback was a total loss. We’ve been minvan shopping this weekend and I am trying hard not to think of the Tacomas Silverados and F150s that we could buy instead 
Oh well, that’s family life I suppose.


----------



## moresnow

Bullvi22 said:


> In other news this has kept me busy the last couple weeks. Got word this week that the outback was a total loss. We’ve been minvan shopping this weekend and I am trying hard not to think of the Tacomas Silverados and F150s that we could buy instead
> Oh well, that’s family life I suppose.



Ouch! As long as nobody was badly injured? 

Just remember. After removing the seats from the minivan. LOAD it up with wood


----------



## Bullvi22

moresnow said:


> Ouch! As long as nobody was badly injured?
> 
> Just remember. After removing the seats from the minivan. LOAD it up with wood



LOL, Thank God everyone was fine in both vehicles. I can hear me now, "but honey, it puts that nice wood smell in the van".


----------



## moresnow

Bullvi22 said:


> "but honey, it puts that nice wood smell in the van"



Don't forget the spilled 2 stroke fuel and bar oil! Occasional coffee stains, candy bar wrappers, half eaten quick stop sandwiches etc. !


----------



## Bullvi22

moresnow said:


> Don't forget the spilled 2 stroke fuel and bar oil! Occasional coffee stains, candy bar wrappers, half eaten quick stop sandwiches etc. !



Well I love that smell of course, but you know how odd women can be. Reminds me of how much I liked the smell of my papaws '80 chevy 3/4 ton truck. It smelled of chewing tobacco and hay and there is nothing in the world like it. If they made that smell in a new truck I would love it.


----------



## moresnow

Agreed with above completely. The fresh cut hay, tobacco and occasional spilt warm brew shared with friends and neighbors really made the old Chevy cloth seats take on a "memory" So to speak. Not to mention the smell of a hot tranny and leaking motor oil. All great recollections. Only found by visiting a salvage yard now (with few exceptions). If you can still find one that hasn't been crushed!


----------



## Bullvi22

Almost forgot, me and my little helper split and stacked a few just for fun the other day. He insisted we had to move as fast as we could. Must be in the genes!


----------



## James Miller

Bullvi22 said:


> Almost forgot, me and my little helper split and stacked a few just for fun the other day. He insisted we had to move as fast as we could. Must be in the genes!
> 
> View attachment 689329


My son will be 3 in February and insists on helping me carry wood in the house. Also curious what alls done to the ported wild thing in your sig?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorry Kiwi, no-one I know is heading over the ditch anytime soon. A private NZ individual could ship an Oz fishfinder to a private Oz individual who could then shoot it over to NZ though, right? Prolly stihl work out cheaper.


Yeah, thanks for that suggestion. It's the route taken. will only be about $100 cheaper by the time it gets here but every little bit helps.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey, for those of us down-under, do any of you think it would be an interesting experiment to wear AS-branded clothing like a shirt or bucket hat or cap and see if anyone around you has any clue WTF it means?


----------



## Bullvi22

James Miller said:


> My son will be 3 in February and insists on helping me carry wood in the house. Also curious what alls done to the ported wild thing in your sig?



Well, I can’t say for sure as I bought it from another member here a couple of years ago for $100. He told me who did the work but I don’t recall now. I don’t think it was “professionally done” Lol. I do know it is loud as heck and cuts good.


----------



## square1

Bullvi22 said:


> Got word this week that the outback was a total loss. We’ve been minvan shopping this weekend



Hearing nothing but good about the Subaru Ascent. Plus it has 5,000 pound towing capacity (I think).


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Bullvi22 said:


> In other news this has kept me busy the last couple weeks. Got word this week that the outback was a total loss. We’ve been minvan shopping this weekend and I am trying hard not to think of the Tacomas Silverados and F150s that we could buy instead
> Oh well, that’s family life I suppose.
> View attachment 689323


Minivan.... look at the Kia Sedona LX. When we were shopping for a herse...errr minivan, that's what we ended up getting. It drives like a car, not a small truck. The LX comes from the factory with the long wheel base and aux tranny cooler. It will tow 3500lbs.


----------



## flatbroke

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Minivan.... look at the Kia Sedona LX. When we were shopping for a herse...errr minivan, that's what we ended up getting. It drives like a car, not a small truck. The LX comes from the factory with the long wheel base and aux tranny cooler. It will tow 3500lbs.


put a snorkel and rear locker and good to go


----------



## rarefish383

Day 6


----------



## rarefish383

Day 6 and all is going well. From the time I woke up tuesday afternoon, till I left Wednesday afternoon I had near Zero pain. Took no pain meds while I was in hospital. They kept saying the operitive meds were still working, probably. I could bend the knee enough to get dressed and put my socks on. Just before the PT got there to release me, a nurse came in, and told me I wasn't supposed to get dressed, the PT was supposed to show me how. I asked her if "She was asking me to get Uundressed?" Getting around with walker was no problem. Getting in and out of bed was hard. Moderate pain, but it was more like the leg was still half asleep. It wouldn't move till I told it to 10 times. Walked 1 mile Saturday and didn't keep track Sunday.Using the cane around the house now. My future Son in Law is a Doctor of Physical Therapy. His specialty is Cardiac PT. My wife hounded him into bending my knee, so now I'm hitting the Oxycodone pretty good. I was looking at the wound and didn't see any sutures or staples. Simon said they probably just Super Glued it and wrapped it in Sarran Wrap. I'm miles ahead of where my left knee was at this point. Doc skipped home therapy and went straight to out patient. I think that was a good move. So far, happy camper.


----------



## flatbroke

Wow. Best of luck


----------



## MustangMike

My back is slowly improving, emphasis on the slowly. But I understand that any improvement is a VG sign. Been almost 2 weeks! Yesterday is the first day I could walk up stairs w/o a Gorilla Grip on the railing. Hard to know where the line is between doing too much, and not doing enough, and no one seems to want to get involved with helping on that. Guess I just have to keep winging it.

Bending down and reaching are still very painful. Also, have not slept in my bed for over a week, lying flat just hurts! I get mixed advice on if stretching is good or detrimental!

I think the best thing on my side will be my determination, but it ain't easy! I think the Docs would rather just do surgery.


----------



## flatbroke

MustangMike said:


> My back is slowly improving, emphasis on the slowly. But I understand that any improvement is a VG sign. Been almost 2 weeks! Yesterday is the first day I could walk up stairs w/o a Gorilla Grip on the railing. Hard to know where the line is between doing too much, and not doing enough, and no one seems to want to get involved with helping on that. Guess I just have to keep winging it.
> 
> Bending down and reaching are still very painful. Also, have not slept in my bed for over a week, lying flat just hurts! I get mixed advice on if stretching is good or detrimental!
> 
> I think the best thing on my side will be my determination, but it ain't easy! I think the Docs would rather just do surgery.


I don’t know if it’s an option for you but those adjustable beds are the real deal for back pain. Lift the head or feet just an inch relieves all pressure. And some days you may need higher or lower. They are less expensive than the 7k I paid for mine. Huge relief when I had back surgery


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, I'm doing the low budget route … reclining chair!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 689357
> Day 6View attachment 689357


Made my butthole pucker with them pics Joe.  Take care buddy.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Made my butthole pucker with them pics Joe.  Take care buddy.


Funny thing, my first surgeon made an arrow straight incission, and I had all kinds of swelling and other issues. This surgeon is world renowned for joint replacement, and he made a big old crooked scar. His PT that cleared me to go home pointed at his knee and said, “you won’t have any of the issues with this knee that you had with the other one. He’s an artist at what he does.” So far it loooks like she is right. I bet there is a reason his cut is crooked?


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Funny thing, my first surgeon made an arrow straight incission, and I had all kinds of swelling and other issues. This surgeon is world renowned for joint replacement, and he made a big old crooked scar. His PT that cleared me to go home pointed at his knee and said, “you won’t have any of the issues with this knee that you had with the other one. He’s an artist at what he does.” So far it loooks like she is right. I bet there is a reason his cut is crooked?


Chicks dig scars.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Funny thing, my first surgeon made an arrow straight incission, and I had all kinds of swelling and other issues. This surgeon is world renowned for joint replacement, and he made a big old crooked scar. His PT that cleared me to go home pointed at his knee and said, “you won’t have any of the issues with this knee that you had with the other one. He’s an artist at what he does.” So far it loooks like she is right. I bet there is a reason his cut is crooked?



Most likely the knee had started to go crooked pre-op and the incision would have been straight when he did it. With your new parts installed and alignment rectified, the originally straight incision is now crooked. Hope the recovery continues to go well. Gaining range of movement is time sensitive, make sure you get after it now!


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks, that makes sense, that leg was bow legged as can be.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, either I'm starting to get a little better, or I'm going F***ing Crazy … just so you all know, my wife swears it is the latter!

Since I was able to walk up stairs w/o the railing yesterday, I went out and put up the Christmas Lights today. Since that didn't bother me too much, I re-installed a recoil I fixed on a saw, and then went out and started the saw the tree guy said would not start. It has an AM handle, so you really have to push the control lever to get the choke to go on, and it makes a distinctive click. I demonstrated that to the guy when he picked it up the previous time, but I don't think he absorbed it. Anyway, they had ripped the OEM started rope in two trying to start it, so I replaced it.

As my wife was screaming "you idiot, don't do that" the saw popped on the sixth pull and started 3 pulls later, ran just fine. I tried to explain to my wife that my pain was on the right side, and I was started the saw left handed, but women just don't seem to understand this stuff, and she just kept screaming till the saw drowned her out.

Then I coiled and put away several ropes and a couple of winches that I had used when butchering the doe. Right after I did that my back gave me problems, so I never got to put that stuff away.

So I really didn't do a lot, just a lot more than I have been doing. And I won't say that I don't hurt at all, but no worse than I've been hurting, so IMO it is all good!

Hope everyone else also had a good day! Was good to call that guy and tell him "there is F***ing nothing wrong with your saw"! He was very insistent that it was not running right, but I could not touch it when he dropped it off (plus, the recoil was broken). Was also real good to be able to do a few things again! It has been over 40 years since I've been "down + out" for this long!

I know it will still be a while before I can really do things, but as far as I'm concerned, recovery has started!


----------



## dancan

I've got plenty of crooked scars , Kiwi , I think your wrong , no lineups here ...

Hey Joe or Mike , I've got plenty of spare oxy , comeon up , I'll share


----------



## dancan

2012 was the start of a new chapter for me , a lot of trying times , quite a few gray days that I wondered if it was all really worth the effort .
A lot of work on my part to get back to where I was , no regrets , nobody is gonna do it for me , no magic pill to fix it , I learnt a ton , shared a bunch of stuff here with whomever took the time to read hoping that someone might takeaway something good from my roadtrip .
I call my surgeon every year to wish him a Merry Christmas and that I still won't be in for an ankle fusion .
I'm still gaining to this day with the last two months being able to have the most painless days since , it's been a long road , most that meet and some that know me don't even know , I still qualify for a handicap plate if I wanted a free ride .
Being broke , self employed and needing to stay warm in the winter gave me the drive to push , cut , drag wood , haul with a sled , get a tractor , get a winch , push to get back to clearing lots again , split a chit load by hand , mechanize and split even more , give loads of wood away and sell some has gotten me back to where I am because nobody will do it for me .
I hope I'm not rambling on .

Bullvi22 , find a nice low mileage Montana SV6 , I hear they're awesome and will haul a chit-tonne of wood ,,,


----------



## muddstopper

***** getting old around here. Thieves breaking into houses, stealing out of the back of trucks, barns getting raided. Last Wendsday, my brother had someone walk into his barn and steal two weedeaters, a husky 51 chainsaw that I have given him, His dewalt cordless drills and sawsaw, including the batteries and charger, and even stole one of his riding saddles. Guy posted the drills for sale on facebook and the law is looking for him so we know who it was. Then, yesterday, my grandaughters boyfriend had his 55 rancher stole out of the back of his pickup, he dont know where or when.. I was rebuilding a 026 sthil I got given to me and I finished it up this morning and gave to my brother just so he would have a saw if he needs one. GD boyfriend had came over to help with splitting some firewood and thats when he told me about his saw. It had started raining so I told him lets see what kind of junk I got laying around and maybe we can fix something to run. I had a old 50 husky saw I had started to fix a while back but never finished. I had put a 51 topend on it, along with a choke that 50's didnt come with. It needed the rubber av mounts replaced. We stripped another saw for the mounts and got it fired up. We tested it on some small bradford pair and it seemed to run pretty good. So I gave him that saw. Two saws given to me and fixed and given away in one day. Thats a record for me. I usually fiddle with a old saw for weeks before making it run. brother has finally started locking his barn and gdbf put his saw in the tool box instead of back of his truck. I set a loaded rifle at the front door, the shitheads come here stealing, they will have a very bad day.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

That just sucks. It's usually bad this time of year. Hope they catch up with facebook guy!


----------



## Benjo

square1 said:


> Hearing nothing but good about the Subaru Ascent. Plus it has 5,000 pound towing capacity (I think).


Same here, it drove better than any other 3-row I've been in, and it does indeed have 5k towing on everything but the most base model. I was going to try to convince the neighbors to replace their old Outback with the Ascent, but the wife wanted a van and they leased a Kia before I even brought it up. They love it except for the lack of AWD in winter. 

They also don't tow anything and get their wood from me...and I haven't been able to stomach the prices of new or slightly used midsize SUVs and trucks, so my poor subaru sedan pulls my wood in a 3500lb trailer. I think of dancan every time the hitch bottoms out. Picked up 3 loads of some craigslist silver maple that no one was taking because it was all pretty big, not cut, and down a muddy track. In case you're wondering, a 395, 385, 046, and 372 fit in the trunk of a subaru pretty well together.

The tree was a bit bigger than the one in the background. Those silver maples sure love riverside locations, stump was 6' across but not all that old, I counted about 60 rings.


The poor subaru is hiding in this pic. Sides on trailer are 36" so she was just about maxed out.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 689357
> Day 6View attachment 689357


Oh man! I thought that was a chainsaw strike at first!

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

sixonetonoffun said:


> That just sucks. It's usually bad this time of year. Hope they catch up with facebook guy!


Facebook guy is on the run. He lives partime right at the end of my driveway. They have been peddeling dope on the side of the road leading up to mine and my brothers house. He has already been into a lot of other trouble and the law has been doing survellance of the house. Why he hasnt been locked up before now is beyond my reasoning. The crime around here has went up over 500% since they opened up the casino so it isnt just a seasonal thing. We are now almost twice as likey to be a victim of volent crime than the rest of the entire state. Chance of being a victim of property crime are 1 in 55 and averageing 4 crimes per sq mile. With a crime index of 33,(100 being the safest) of the entire US. Need to bring back public hangings and cutting off of hands.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> My back is slowly improving, emphasis on the slowly. But I understand that any improvement is a VG sign. Been almost 2 weeks! Yesterday is the first day I could walk up stairs w/o a Gorilla Grip on the railing. Hard to know where the line is between doing too much, and not doing enough, and no one seems to want to get involved with helping on that. Guess I just have to keep winging it.
> 
> Bending down and reaching are still very painful. Also, have not slept in my bed for over a week, lying flat just hurts! I get mixed advice on if stretching is good or detrimental!
> 
> I think the best thing on my side will be my determination, but it ain't easy! I think the Docs would rather just do surgery.



That's what I observed when I did my post-grad in the US (Austin, TX). Surgeons over there would operate on people seemingly at the drop of a hat - and in many cases unnecessarily, unfortunately.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear about the crime increase, that SUX!!! Luckily, things are pretty good around here, but not far away there are problems from the large influx of illegals, including some camp sites in the woods near elementary schools and some inappropriate behavior as a result. 

A few months ago I left the house with my Stepson, who is NYPD. As soon as we got down the steps he turned and said to me "we forgot to lock the door". I laughed at him and said "we don't lock the door, we have (my dog) Lucy"! He got a good chuckle and we continued on our way. Nothing beats some good dogs, even if they just serve to alert you before it happens so you can be ready, but 99 times out of 100 when they hear the dog, they just go the other way.

We never lock our house, but we always feel protected!


----------



## muddstopper

I dont even know where the keys are for my house. I dont think a thief will be to scared of my two schnauzers. Now old man Glock and Mr Smith might make them tremble. My brother has one of those driveway alarms. Two in fact because he has two exits out of his drive. He heard the alarms go off multiple times but didnt check it out, thought it was deer. He even has cameras in his barn, but dont have them hooked up. This is the second time they have hit his barn, got a chainsaw and his golf cart first go around. Got the golfcart back, found it at the golf course turned over in a creek, but no saw.


----------



## MustangMike

They are both nice dogs, but strangers are terrified of Pits!!! Linus is just big + strong, but not a bad bone in his body. Lucy is smaller, but she is the boss, and she will protect the barriers. If we open the door, she will lick you, if we don't open the door, she will grab you! I call her a "barrier" dog. If there is no barrier she is fine, if there is a barrier, don't cross it.


----------



## James Miller

This is how you'll find mine most of the time. But you won't get through the door if they don't know you until your invited in


----------



## MustangMike

Nice James, very similar!


----------



## 95custmz

Here is my home security team. On a side note, just got the Fiskars 8 lb/ Isocore in the mail today. Can't wait to try it out on some gnarly Cherry stumps.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Same here, we let you in you’re ok, come in on your own, he’ll own you. A couple years ago Sonja was leaving and tripped down the cellar steps. She was on the landing crying and he went nuts. Granted it was a hollow core door but he clawed and chewed a hole thru the door to get to her. Fortunately nothing was broken, replacing the door cost enough.


----------



## Buckshot00

Here is my home security.


----------



## panolo

Dahmer said:


> Same here, we let you in you’re ok, come in on your own, he’ll own you. A couple years ago Sonja was leaving and tripped down the cellar steps. She was on the landing crying and he went nuts. Granted it was a hollow core door but he clawed and chewed a hole thru the door to get to her. Fortunately nothing was broken, replacing the door cost enough.View attachment 689650



I have a half german shepard half norweigan elk hound that people had deemed a throw away puppy. Loyal and loving dog unless he feels you are a threat. Watching over the kids like a hawk at all times. No doubt he would take bullets for them.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

panolo said:


> I have a half german shepard half norweigan elk hound that people had deemed a throw away puppy. Loyal and loving dog unless he feels you are a threat. Watching over the kids like a hawk at all times. No doubt he would take bullets for them.


I bought him from the Amish, they didn’t feel he was aggressive enough to be a good farm dog!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of fine looking dogs out there, glad to see them!


----------



## farmer steve

some of the farm security force.
Barn security is Clyde.


----------



## dancan

My door alarm lol


----------



## James Miller

In my opinion small dog will bite faster then big ones. But I grew up around rottweilers and boxers. Also not brainwashed by the MSM anti pity agenda. They should do some research on the history of the breed they would be shocked by what they find especially when it comes to pure game bred dogs and human aggression.


----------



## JustJeff

I have a Jack Russell/Chihuahua cross. Her body is Jack and her head chihuahua. So her head is actually smaller than her neck. I can’t keep a collar on her. If you come to the door she will bark and then greet you with affection because surely you came just to see her! 
If you show up with aggression on your mind, it’s not the dog you need to worry about. However nothing much ever happens around here. There are some thefts in the area but home invasions aren’t really a thing here. I lock my stuff up to keep honest people honest. If they really want it, there’s not much I can do other than keep paying insurance.


----------



## MustangMike

Pits are usually very even tempered, and loyal, and were known as "Nanny" dogs in the West because they would help watch and protect young children. In fact, they are often very good with kids because they have a very high pain threshold. They generally don't "wimp" when they get a shot, and kids can pull their ears or tails w/o it bothering them.

Then, a lot of bad actors got involved with owning and breeding, and things changed. A Pit is multiple times stronger than most other breeds, and the tendency to bite and hold (like a vice) and violently head shake results in the removal of parts for their victim rather than just a bite.

As such, IMO, all owners of Pits (and mixes) must realize their responsibility to keep their dogs socialized, and to deal with any food aggression early on. I will not tolerate a dog that is not good with kids.

You can see their power when you play tug with them, Linus will whip so violently that you have to be careful not to injure your wrist or elbow. Their power was demonstrated when they caught a Racoon trying to break into the house. They tore it apart, and neither dog had a scratch. That reflects their tremendous speed, power and potential aggressiveness.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> some of the farm security force.
> Barn security is Clyde.
> View attachment 689753


Neighbors farm up the road has about 50 of them, nasty things.


----------



## 92utownxh

We have 2 pits that are the sweetest most loving dogs I've seen. I grew up with labs and always thought they were very sweet, but the pits are even more so. It was surprising to me. One is 8 years old, Brutus. He was actually a stray we found on our road, found the owners, and they didn't want him. He was 4 at the time. He and our oldest son have a bond like no other. He hates having his feet touch, guessing someone cut the nails too short once. He'll do a low growl, but when you let go of his feet he'll lick you like he's saying sorry. The other is just over a year old, Bella. She's a blue. We got her when the previous owner failed to ask her husband before getting her. She's high energy, but so sweet. She loves kids and lets them ride her like a horse. She can jump higher, run faster, and pull harder than any dog I've seen. She also looks like a bodybuilder on steroids. We got her a superman costume for Halloween in size large, and she was literally busting the seams of it. Neither dog will touch a chicken, but they will destroy a possum or racoon in the yard.


----------



## 92utownxh

We had a couple geese for awhile. Our oldest son was scared to feed them one day. I asked why and he said because they bit him and chased him. I didn't believe him since they had never been mean. I walked in and they ran up to me, grabbed my pants and wouldn't let go. All the while they are flapping their wings. Mean things. We sold them after that.


----------



## Cody

MustangMike said:


> Pits are usually very even tempered, and loyal, and were known as "Nanny" dogs in the West because they would help watch and protect young children. In fact, they are often very good with kids because they have a very high pain threshold. They generally don't "wimp" when they get a shot, and kids can pull their ears or tails w/o it bothering them.
> 
> Then, a lot of bad actors got involved with owning and breeding, and things changed. A Pit is multiple times stronger than most other breeds, and the tendency to bite and hold (like a vice) and violently head shake results in the removal of parts for their victim rather than just a bite.
> 
> As such, IMO, all owners of Pits (and mixes) must realize their responsibility to keep their dogs socialized, and to deal with any food aggression early on. I will not tolerate a dog that is not good with kids.
> 
> You can see their power when you play tug with them, Linus will whip so violently that you have to be careful not to injure your wrist or elbow. Their power was demonstrated when they caught a Racoon trying to break into the house. They tore it apart, and neither dog had a scratch. That reflects their tremendous speed, power and potential aggressiveness.



My pits have always just crushed them to death. The first two I got were sisters, lost one due to kind of a freak thing but she was an absolute sweetheart, your typical brown with white chest. She never hurt a damn thing but she'd attempt to lick you to death. Bruiser was her sister and probably one of the most unique looking dogs, mostly white with two black spots around her eyes in the shape of teardrops. It was really tough losing both of them as they were like my best friends at the time. Bruiser knew when I had a rough day, almost immediately, she sold my on pits as well as a lot of other people. She was the critter killer, could sniff them over an acre away and it was her job to do laps around the property at night before we went to bed. 



92utownxh said:


> We have 2 pits that are the sweetest most loving dogs I've seen. I grew up with labs and always thought they were very sweet, but the pits are even more so. It was surprising to me. One is 8 years old, Brutus. He was actually a stray we found on our road, found the owners, and they didn't want him. He was 4 at the time. He and our oldest son have a bond like no other. He hates having his feet touch, guessing someone cut the nails too short once. He'll do a low growl, but when you let go of his feet he'll lick you like he's saying sorry. The other is just over a year old, Bella. She's a blue. We got her when the previous owner failed to ask her husband before getting her. She's high energy, but so sweet. She loves kids and lets them ride her like a horse. She can jump higher, run faster, and pull harder than any dog I've seen. She also looks like a bodybuilder on steroids. We got her a superman costume for Halloween in size large, and she was literally busting the seams of it. Neither dog will touch a chicken, but they will destroy a possum or racoon in the yard.



The pit we have now is also named Bella, and yes, she's a blue, built like an Abrams tank as well. She's been a bit tough to raise, just turned 3 the other day and still full of energy. We have a male Catahoula as well that'll turn one at the end of the year, he's supposed to be an outside dog but ain't that the way it goes, spoiled pets anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Be careful out there with all the parties taking place. I was at a party the other night, had a little wine, a few mixed drinks and way too much beer. I realized I was over the limit and did what I’ve never done before, I took a cab home. Lo and behold about 2 miles from the party there was a police sobriety road check. When they saw the cab they just waved it thru. When I woke up the next afternoon and finally got rid of the hangover I walked out to the garage. The cab was still in the garage, now I have to figure out who’s it is and what to do with it. I don’t want the dang thing.


----------



## 92utownxh

Not the best picture but that was yesterday afternoon. Hauling stuff I'd already cut. It's a huge smooth hickory blow down. Then the big dead beech fell on top. She walked all the way up it. The boys climbed it too. I guess the helmet came in handy. He insisted on wearing it.


----------



## turnkey4099

92utownxh said:


> We had a couple geese for awhile. Our oldest son was scared to feed them one day. I asked why and he said because they bit him and chased him. I didn't believe him since they had never been mean. I walked in and they ran up to me, grabbed my pants and wouldn't let go. All the while they are flapping their wings. Mean things. We sold them after that.



We had one once. It attacked one of the kids. It also graced the dinner table that night.


----------



## MustangMike

It took me a minute to realize you ware talking Goose, not Pit!!!


----------



## JustJeff

lol. Anyone got any good pit recipes?


----------



## dancan

When we were kids my old man worked for our Lands and Forest , his friend Harry would train German Sheppards , I still remember the show Harry could put on with his dog .
One summer the old man brought a Great Crane home , "Don't go near that bird " were the instructions as he left for work the next morning ,,, I still have a scar on my forehead after all these years lol


----------



## James Miller

Cody said:


> My pits have always just crushed them to death. The first two I got were sisters, lost one due to kind of a freak thing but she was an absolute sweetheart, your typical brown with white chest. She never hurt a damn thing but she'd attempt to lick you to death. Bruiser was her sister and probably one of the most unique looking dogs, mostly white with two black spots around her eyes in the shape of teardrops. It was really tough losing both of them as they were like my best friends at the time. Bruiser knew when I had a rough day, almost immediately, she sold my on pits as well as a lot of other people. She was the critter killer, could sniff them over an acre away and it was her job to do laps around the property at night before we went to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> The pit we have now is also named Bella, and yes, she's a blue, built like an Abrams tank as well. She's been a bit tough to raise, just turned 3 the other day and still full of energy. We have a male Catahoula as well that'll turn one at the end of the year, he's supposed to be an outside dog but ain't that the way it goes, spoiled pets anyways.


My male is the critter gitter and also does property checks last time out for the night. Always expect him to be 5 minutes behind the other dogs coming in. He pushed a ground hog out of the weeds about 5 feet from me over the summer grabbed it and just crushed it and dropped it at my feet and walked away. No interest after the job is done.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> My male is the critter gitter and also does property checks last time out for the night. Always expect him to be 5 minutes behind the other dogs coming in. He pushed a ground hog out of the weeds about 5 feet from me over the summer grabbed it and just crushed it and dropped it at my feet and walked away. No interest after the job is done.


James, keep an eye out for a mountain lion. Had a lady here yesterday from Penn State following up on a poosible sighting out in my field. 
https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2018...-northern-york-county-spark-debate/919134002/


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got out for bit yesterday. Filled the wood box and had this pile to stack this morning. This was 1 limb and a lot of smaller branches were down in the frost. Probably a couple wheel barrows. But they are just gonna have to be bug habitat or something.




Might get out for another smaller limb off the same tree. Should make a half a bucket. Should be able to make a full load from scrounging around. So nice and dry! Gotta love it!


----------



## MustangMike

A few years ago one of my Tree Guys showed me trail cam pics of one only about a mile from here … they are out there.

One was killed on the highway years ago and they said DNA tests said it was the same one spotted here, there and everywhere (many of the locations hundreds of miles away). I'm thinking to myself that Puma must have a jet pack!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I'm thinking to myself that Puma must have a jet pack!


Or, a couple of _really good_ pairs of running shoes!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> James, keep an eye out for a mountain lion. Had a lady here yesterday from Penn State following up on a poosible sighting out in my field.
> https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2018...-northern-york-county-spark-debate/919134002/


Sounds like we should setup a predator call down in the field and see what pops up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Went out and cut up 1 more limb off the tree. Only amounted to a couple wheel barrows or so. Just wasn't feeling it today. So I pulled the splitter back to the tractor shed until I figure out where to cut next.


----------



## Cody

Took down an elm tree that's been dead for a little over 2 years now in at my uncles house in town. I'm pretty sure it's an american elm but looks different than others. Also took down a pine tree that I brought some of the cleaner rounds home, gonna try making those swedish torch rounds for campfires. Got around a cord and half or so of that elm tree, that's without the trunk though. As you can see in the one picture we hauled that home on the back of the tractor. It's around 11' long/high. There's supposed to be a bolt where the limbs spread out somewhere. I've got some "garbage" chains that I might attempt to find it with. I also might decide it's not worth it being a large elm crotch.


----------



## JustJeff

I had a center rotted cedar that made great swedish torches. The key is the hole through the center. Makes them easier to get going. I just put a bit of paper in and drop a couple pieces of charcoal on top of the paper.


----------



## Cody

JustJeff said:


> I had a center rotted cedar that made great swedish torches. The key is the hole through the center. Makes them easier to get going. I just put a bit of paper in and drop a couple pieces of charcoal on top of the paper.



I cut down an ash tree this spring that was rather hollow, little over 2' diameter with only 3-4" thick wood at the base. Make for good fire pits. Usually put a brick under them and had one go supersonic. Kind of neat that it was drawing up enough air to actually sound like a torch, or a jet engine, whichever you prefer to pretend it is.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Sounds like we should setup a predator call down in the field and see what pops up.



If you could get a cougar to come in on a call while on video you'd get royalty mailbox checks for years! Never see them unless they are biting your scalp off or hit by a car.


----------



## MustangMike

Ironically, they tell us they don't exist in NY … but it is illegal for you to shoot one (to prove them wrong).

We are also not supposed to have any wild pigs … but it also illegal to shoot one of them if you see one. You are just supposed to call DEC, so you don't disburse them. I guess they think they will just wait around like they are posing for a picture!

And we elected the people who make these rules???


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

I've been under the pump at work the last few days finishing up for our Christmas closure (which started 20 mins ago). This time tomorrow I should be fishing down at the coast. Pics will be coming (if I catch anything) when I get back but I'm going to be offline for 2 weeks. So I'll take this opportunity to wish you all a safe and merry Christmas with your families and that your sheds are full of scrounge.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, I have been "home bound" since last Tue with the pinched nerve in my right leg. Dealing with the medical industry is extremely frustrating. Had an MRI yesterday, and another appt with the Othrtho on Fri Morning. They still don't know what is wrong, but just tell me not to do anything or lift anything … it is driving me batty! It seems getting better is like watching grass grow.
> 
> Peak of pain was Friday night, if the house was higher than 2 stories I may have gone out a window. Pain would not subside no matter what I did, and was so intense I was shaking like a leaf. It has not been as bad since then, and I recently stopped taking the Advil cause it just seemed like a placebo.
> 
> I can walk, but not w/o knowing something isn't right, and I can't even twist a wrench on a saw w/o pain.
> 
> They better figure this out and do something about it, I'm getting pissed. Don't even know if I should move or not move, etc. Frustrating! They give no advice!
> 
> The Ortho Doc on Monday said "don't lift anything heavy". I looked at him and said I did not need to come here to know that!



sorry to hear MM~ that does not sound like any fun at all. acute and chronic pain.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> It may seem insignificant but it’s the little scrounges like these that have got this thread to over 1.1 million views.



right on! a scrounge is a scrounge... is a scrounge. I get big one, and small ones. but never any like some of you guys connect with. mine is oak. not more than a big sized stick. smaller than FS's hickory... but once I cut I up... will give me firepower in my outdoor fireplace or one of my pits. 45- mins to hr or more... with some more. hey, after all...

a scrounge is a scrounge... as is a rose is a rose. 

scrounged rose


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Sounds like my problem. A blast of unbearable pain right leg got me to the ER...by which time the pain was gone. Ended with full battery of x-ray, MRI, etc diagnosis: arthritis buildup in L4 & L5. Open spine sugery to clean it out. No more problems except the 6 weeks of 'do nothing'. Now my L. hip is painful after I have been sitting swhile - Hurts to walk. Goes away after I have been up and moving around for 12-15 minutes. Haven't seen a doctor for it yet.



arthritis inflammation can be very painful. hope you, too are feeling better. as we age we seem to have more time, but less mobility at times.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> We are in rough shape. Pinched nerves, worn out parts etc. I noodle more now instead of heaving those big rounds or it’s back pain for me. And I can sure tell you when the weather is changing. “****** golden years” my dad used to say. We better recruit some younger scroungers or before you know it there will be wood laying around everywhere! Lol.



lol - cause all the net game players and walk-about texters... tain't even looking for wood...just the next point, kill... or message.

weather - u r right. when I was just 20 living in Seattle and we would have wet cold weather changes... omg, aches all over. but alas, not now down here in the sunbelt


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> My dealer says I'm the youngest guy that comes to the shop. I started helping my FIL do firewood at 19 when I met my wife and took over everything but bringing wood to the house and putting it in the stove a few years ago. Try to talk firewood with the younger guys at work and there head explodes. They would have to turn off the video games and go outside  .



!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I grew up helping my grandfather gather firewood every summer. When I was too young and not strong enough to run the saw, I would put the tree on the ground (with an axe), then he would come along and cut it up with the saw. The rest of the summer was spent swinging an axe or 8# sledge hammer.
> 
> I have the same experience with my peers... "Firewood, what?" "You mean the bags at the quickie mart that they sell for $8?" "You do _how much _ work?" "Nah, I just turn up the thermostat."
> 
> Now THERE'S an idea for the next big video game - "Firewood Scrounger". Earn points for every cord gathered, bonus points if you help someone with storm cleanup or open a road, lost points of you cut down a tree for no reason. Buy/sell/trade equipment and supplies. It could he HUGE!!!!



LOL the game. and Bonus Man... the chimney sweep... +5 points every chimney swept. -1 if u let customer burn soft wood... +8 if he hires, you...

*Bonus Man* _the chimney sweep_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Ironically, they tell us they don't exist in NY … but it is illegal for you to shoot one (to prove them wrong).
> 
> *We are also not supposed to have any wild pigs* … but it also illegal to shoot one of them if you see one. You are just supposed to call DEC, so you don't disburse them. I guess they think they will just wait around like they are posing for a picture!
> 
> And we elected the people who make these rules???



we got plenty! PITA animals... destroy so much for a lil bug!!  but it is quite the sport, too. infrared, hot semi-auto, from the air, nite shoots, and a ready market for hog shot. some eat the meat. I have tried it... din't care for it. but it was ok. but I could get tired of it real... fast!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> I've been under the pump at work the last few days finishing up for our Christmas closure (which started 20 mins ago). This time tomorrow I should be fishing down at the coast. Pics will be coming (if I catch anything) when I get back but I'm going to be offline for 2 weeks. So I'll take this opportunity to wish you all a safe and merry Christmas with your families and that your sheds are full of scrounge.
> 
> Cheers fellas.




thanks, you, too!

scrounged firewood shed


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Best part of my day was I made chicken vegetable soup on hot oak fired woodstove!
> 
> Dads doing slightly better. Still weak and unsteady. Tells me today he has some concussion symptoms. Blurred double vision and so on.
> 
> I said we could go back to the ER. He's like no I get all these on a good day. Wait till Monday's Dr. appointment. (Has Thyroid, Afib and a few other chronic issues so I believed him).




hope ur Pop on the mend continuously...

I like to cook over hot oak coals, too. but I don't have a woodstove. but I do cook over hot coals often. oak and sometimes mesquite...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tdiguy said:


> I was never really around firewood when i was younger. Other than being the one who wanted to cut the camp fire wood with a hatchet. Interestingly enough, now i enjoy almost every part of working with it.



I still like making kindling. sometimes I just use the splitter. but I keep old cedar fence boards. use a c saw to cut up into 1' lengths... then sit dow with a camp axe... and split away. I set it up so the piece flicked off... zeros on on a large container. I get it in about 80% of the time.

I have about 4 camp axes, along with a dozen axes. some I got new 40 yrs ago. one day I decided handles too used. so sanded down, stained and varathaned. nice! like them all... no rust on any of them 

camp axes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> For years, when I was in my late teens/early 20s we cut and split all the wood we needed to heat the cabin we hunted out of (was a friend of my Uncles) by hand. Mostly bow saws and mauls. Was a big project every year to get enough wood ready for hunting season.
> 
> Sometimes, we would stay up there for a week. Heat was from the wood stove, *and light was by Coleman Lanterns.* Water, food and clothing were back packed in.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I got the auto cycle valve installed. See that fitting that doesn't have a hose on it, the hose is beside it? That little fitting was able to pump 16 gpm until I could race around the splitter and shut the key off. My shop was a mess. Still not sure that I have everything mounted correctly but it works. The 1st 2 spool valve runs the dump trailer and the 4 way wedge height cylinder, it's a power beyond valve and I ran the Out port to the tank and the Power Beyond port to the next valve ( auto cycle one). The next valve is the auto cycle valve and it's also a power beyond valve, I ran the Out and the Power Beyond Port back to the tank. Did I have to run the 1st valve Outlet back to the tank or could I have just left the plug in it? Tomorrow I'm putting a gas engine on my old electric powered conveyor. The weather is crappy so a good time to work inside. ( also an online auction too)
> View attachment 688864
> View attachment 688865
> View attachment 688867



installation looks good! sorry to hear about the wild hose. omg, I can just imagine. now u know what I feel like when I dumb up... and leave something on the counter and the dog gets ahold of it. hope u have plenty absorbs all....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I’ve been saving a burly hunk of sugar maple for a cold night. We had one last week and when I went to put it in the stove, it wouldn’t fit through the door. Next day I took a skim off it with the craftsman. Since it warmed up a bit, I left it sitting beside the stove until last night. We came home around 9 and my wife started *carping* about how cold it was (68°) so I got a fire going and when it burned down, I stuffed that chunk in. It caught in short order and I closed the damper some. At 9 this morning, it was still 72° and enough coals to bbq over. Anyways, that’s my story about a hunk of wood. Lol.



good one! carping, huh? lol... that's a new term for me. I think I mite just use that... lol. so did u get the fry pan out and do up some bacon and eggs? I don't care if its outside or inside... cooking over a coleman stove or wood stove, breakfast always tastes better than on the kitchen stove... maybe its the way it does the bacon.

ham n eggs, bacon on the side...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Nuthin here to see folks , move along ...



now there is a postcard shot if I ever did see one...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> It was green grass here 2 days ago lol
> This afternoon the wife said "You should go to the pit and get a load of wood " I'm pretty sure the truck started itself before I said "OK" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I split up a load of Juniper that we cut several years ago .
> **** I hate knots when I hand split .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even busted muh favorite splitter



nice pix! that one of the early morning shot of the camp... made me shiver...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Theres good money to be made dealing with* white powder*.



the helo's make a ton of it, taking skiiers high and into the back country slopes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That is the reason I stopped using wooden handle splitting devices. When the 8 lb splitting head came back at me an brushed my cheek, I realize what may have happened to me if I had not "slipped" it! Went to metal Monster Mauls after that, then the Fiskars.
> 
> I have the attachment for 36" bars for milling with the chainsaw, but it is not practical to try and mill any logs greater than 30", unfortunately, I just turn them into firewood. I also checked with a local mill, and they won't handle anything that large either. (Had a 12' 40" Red Oak log).



_>That is the reason I stopped using wooden handle splitting devices._ 

I stopped... when I got my hydraulic splitter. lol. I like to hand split with an axe, but the oak I see... fresh or aged is a chunk to tuff split.

still I do like all my axes and maul...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 689317
> Not sure but this may be farther south than Canada....



"hey honey, let's turn around and go back a bit... I just sar a sign for some farwood, and it tain't so far back." lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

moresnow said:


> Ouch! As long as nobody was badly injured?
> 
> Just remember. After removing the seats from the minivan. LOAD it up with wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bullvi22 said:


> LOL, Thank God everyone was fine in both vehicles. I can hear me now, "but honey, it puts that nice wood smell in the van".



use cedar ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bullvi22 said:


> Well I love that smell of course, but you know how odd women can be. Reminds me of how much I liked the smell of my papaws '80 chevy 3/4 ton truck. It smelled of chewing tobacco and hay and there is nothing in the world like it. If they made that smell in a new truck I would love it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

moresnow said:


> Agreed with above completely. The fresh cut hay, tobacco and occasional spilt warm brew shared with friends and neighbors really made the old Chevy cloth seats take on a "memory" So to speak. Not to mention the smell of a hot tranny and leaking motor oil. All great recollections. Only found by visiting a salvage yard now (with few exceptions). If you can still find one that hasn't been crushed!



that is one thing I like about a fresh kill... err, well... fresh pile of split oak stix... I can smell it all over the back yard area where stacked or... even just lying if not stacked yet...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Day 6 and all is going well. From the time I woke up tuesday afternoon, till I left Wednesday afternoon I had near Zero pain. Took no pain meds while I was in hospital. They kept saying the operitive meds were still working, probably. I could bend the knee enough to get dressed and put my socks on. Just before the PT got there to release me, a nurse came in, and told me I wasn't supposed to get dressed, the PT was supposed to show me how. I asked her if "She was asking me to get Uundressed?" Getting around with walker was no problem. Getting in and out of bed was hard. Moderate pain, but it was more like the leg was still half asleep. It wouldn't move till I told it to 10 times. Walked 1 mile Saturday and didn't keep track Sunday.Using the cane around the house now. My future Son in Law is a Doctor of Physical Therapy. His specialty is Cardiac PT. My wife hounded him into bending my knee, so now I'm hitting the Oxycodone pretty good. I was looking at the wound and didn't see any sutures or staples. Simon said they probably just Super Glued it and wrapped it in Sarran Wrap. I'm miles ahead of where my left knee was at this point. Doc skipped home therapy and went straight to out patient. I think that was a good move. So far, happy camper.



scary pix, imo, but glad to hear u r a happy camper!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Made my butthole pucker with them pics Joe.  Take care buddy.



FS - u took the words right out of my mouth... omg! but...  to the miracles of modern medicine today!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Chicks dig scars.





was that a typo...? and u meant cigars??

[lol]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Most likely the knee had started to go crooked pre-op and the incision would have been straight when he did it. With your new parts installed and alignment rectified, the originally straight incision is now crooked. Hope the recovery continues to go well. Gaining range of movement is time sensitive, make sure you get after it now!



no, I am sure... it's so he can walk a crooked mile...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Well, either I'm starting to get a little better, *or I'm going F***ing Crazy … just so you all know, my wife swears it is the latter! *<snip> I know it will still be a while before I can really do things, but as far as I'm concerned, recovery has started!



noted!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> That just sucks. It's usually bad this time of year. Hope they catch up with facebook guy!



it's all over. the bad part is seems to be getting worse. you should see the 6 pm news here ... its daily

- 16 yr old shot, dies in street shoot out not too far away

- guy walks up and shoots HS kid, he dies

- 7-11 hit, robbers come in guns pulled... rob store and 8 people. just down the street

- lady walks to car, high end grocery store area well lit, etc... gets to car and thieves dash up, take groceries and rob her... at gun point!

-the list is endless...

now u know why I go abouts... "open carry!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Buckshot00 said:


> Here is my home security. View attachment 689651



standing post! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *I have a half german shepard half norweigan elk hound* that people had deemed a throw away puppy. Loyal and loving dog unless he feels you are a threat. Watching over the kids like a hawk at all times. No doubt he would take bullets for them.



interesting. I have elkhounds. since the 5th grade. only elkhounds. any chance u can post up a pix of ur mix. I would be interested in seeing... btw - if u don't mind saying, what is ur dog's name?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> In my opinion small dog will bite faster then big ones. But I grew up around rottweilers and boxers. Also not brainwashed by the MSM anti pity agenda. They should do some research on the history of the breed they would be shocked by what they find especially when it comes to pure game bred dogs and human aggression.



u r right James. other day I was walking my older elkhound... and a lady was walking two lil ??? things. we exchanged a hello... in passing... so mine wanted to go over, I said, he just wants to say hi... ok, she said but... gotta warn u... that is Hurcules!! and he has a small dog attitude!

the two sized each other up... stared each other down... one looking up, other looking down... then...

BANG!

lil tiny Hurcules leaped into the air with a as big as he could manage... 'bark!'... and grazed across my dog's nose... boy did he just back fast!

no harm done, just perhaps to mines ego! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Be careful out there with all the parties taking place. I was at a party the other night, had a little wine, a few mixed drinks and way too much beer. I realized I was over the limit and did what I’ve never done before, I took a cab home. Lo and behold about 2 miles from the party there was a police sobriety road check. When they saw the cab they just waved it thru. When I woke up the next afternoon and finally got rid of the hangover I walked out to the garage. The cab was still in the garage, now I have to figure out who’s it is and what to do with it. I don’t want the dang thing.




Above Average... in Headwork on that decision! they would have nailed you. but, what about the yellow cab? it was the one u were in?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> We had one once. It attacked one of the kids. It also graced the dinner table that night.



and that was the end of that!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> A few years ago one of my Tree Guys showed me trail cam pics of one only about a mile from here … they are out there.
> 
> One was killed on the highway years ago and they said DNA tests said it was the same one spotted here, there and everywhere (many of the locations hundreds of miles away). I'm thinking to myself that Puma must have a jet pack!



we got them up at my place. I have seen them. black puma cats.... [no thanks!]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

good read, interesting posts... great pix. liked all the dog/guards tales... well, I mean: tails! 

time then, for me to make some sawdust with the sandman...


----------



## Buckshot00

Good morning. 45/64-rain on the way. Oops wrong place.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that is one thing I like about a fresh kill... err, well... fresh pile of split oak stix... I can smell it all over the back yard area where stacked or... even just lying if not stacked yet...


My favorite wood smell/taste is cherry. Its the only wood dust I don't mind getting a snoot full of.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Revisiting this topic briefly.

I have been running this enough to touch up the chain a few times. Been on the 011avt 16" so far. I am going to try on the 191t which is virtually the same motor size but feels stronger torque and rpm wise. We'll see.

The chain suprisingly pulls some big chips! Honestly I think 91 chain with the shark fins cut better and stayed sharp longer on the 011 which is marginal power wise for its 16" bar. 

Gonna try swapping the bar onto the 191t today. Not sure it will fit I think it depends on how many teeth the spur is? I expect a simular result but like I said the 191t feels stronger.

Not sure I will run it today am hoping to get into some bigger wood again.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ok on the 191t I guess I was wrong it has plenty of grunt but not the rpms the 011 has... Weird!

Probably run it a bit and switch back. Its not pristine but hasn't wore out its 2nd chain yet.


----------



## panolo

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting. I have elkhounds. since the 5th grade. only elkhounds. any chance u can post up a pix of ur mix. I would be interested in seeing... btw - if u don't mind saying, what is ur dog's name?...



This is the only one I can find of him. I'll try and get a better one of him. He was a throw away puppy as they left him and litter mates for dead. Some folks found them and raised them. Knew he had german sheppard in him because of the snout, teeth, and face. Thought he might be mixed with black lab as well. Sent in the DNA test for him and he came back with a 90% mix of sheppard and elkhound and the rest retriever.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ok so maybe its just the hard dry oak. I did a bunch of slash and cut this mix of oak, cherry and mystery wood. Went great except the 5-6" oak it's just a little tough gotta dog in if ya can imagine that with this little guy.



Working my way into 3-4 large blow down cherry trees. But that's for another day.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This is the cherry glory hole. This is under water spring and often fall.



I decided to pull the snag today. Made a verticle cut with the MS191t plenty of saw for 1 cut. Left a bit of holding wood chained it and yanked it down. Not much for brush gotta love that!


tool to take screen snapshot
Can see it didn't take much to hold it.









This was the small one and it was just about 55' tall. Here is the next one its quite a bit larger diameter.


----------



## muddstopper

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it's all over. the bad part is seems to be getting worse. you should see the 6 pm news here ... its daily
> 
> - 16 yr old shot, dies in street shoot out not too far away
> 
> - guy walks up and shoots HS kid, he dies
> 
> - 7-11 hit, robbers come in guns pulled... rob store and 8 people. just down the street
> 
> - lady walks to car, high end grocery store area well lit, etc... gets to car and thieves dash up, take groceries and rob her... at gun point!
> 
> -the list is endless...
> 
> now u know why I go abouts... "open carry!"


Hate to keep beating the same old drum, but the law locked them up and turned them loose. My other neighbor house had a screen removed and window broke out. Law went out and took report. Later, the scum bags went back and broke out another window. Still nothing done. Later, the scum entered into the yard of my neighbor at the end of my drive, The parents where not at home, but their teenage daughter was. She called her uncle that lives across the road and he came out shooting. I doubt he was actually fireing at the theives, but they left in a hurry. I have took to going outside at nite and just shining my spotlight around my place. My neice was visiting my brother, her father, She smokes and went outside to light one up. Heard something in the woods below the house, she coughed and whoever it was ran off. It wasnt a deer, but she couldnt see who it was. Last week, had a guy walks up to my house, I was gone, but my grandson was here. Said he ran out of gas and wanted to know if we had any. Bogus story I would think. For one thing ,my road does not connect to the main highway, for another, he had to walk by a bunch of other houses to get to mine as I am the last house on this road. My grandson didnt know who the guy was, but I suspect it might of been the guy that broke into my brothers barn and was wanting to look around my place to see what he could tote off. I am looking at buying some security cameras to put up around the place. It wont stop a thief, but at least I might get his picture. I am wanting a system that will record in a 7 day loop, wireless and has battery powered cameras. Anybody have any good suggestions. I dont have power accessable where I want to put the cameras, so they have to be battery powered.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Hate to keep beating the same old drum, but the law locked them up and turned them loose. My other neighbor house had a screen removed and window broke out. Law went out and took report. Later, the scum bags went back and broke out another window. Still nothing done. Later, the scum entered into the yard of my neighbor at the end of my drive, The parents where not at home, but their teenage daughter was. She called her uncle that lives across the road and he came out shooting. I doubt he was actually fireing at the theives, but they left in a hurry. I have took to going outside at nite and just shining my spotlight around my place. My neice was visiting my brother, her father, She smokes and went outside to light one up. Heard something in the woods below the house, she coughed and whoever it was ran off. It wasnt a deer, but she couldnt see who it was. Last week, had a guy walks up to my house, I was gone, but my grandson was here. Said he ran out of gas and wanted to know if we had any. Bogus story I would think. For one thing ,my road does not connect to the main highway, for another, he had to walk by a bunch of other houses to get to mine as I am the last house on this road. My grandson didnt know who the guy was, but I suspect it might of been the guy that broke into my brothers barn and was wanting to look around my place to see what he could tote off. I am looking at buying some security cameras to put up around the place. It wont stop a thief, but at least I might get his picture. I am wanting a system that will record in a 7 day loop, wireless and has battery powered cameras. Anybody have any good suggestions. I dont have power accessable where I want to put the cameras, so they have to be battery powered.



sorry to hear about all that MS. such conditions create a serious state of stress. I don't live at my ranch full time. every time I go there I approach the house with fingers X'd... always a relief to see thing's integrity in tact. so far, so good... my fingers X'd for you...


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds like every time I go up to my cabin. Luckily we have not had any vandalism up there, but we are certainly vulnerable to it. Also fear animal invasions, mostly the porcupines which will eat through almost anything except the cement board + metal, but I have also heard of bear break ins now and then. They can tear through a cabin wall fast if they want to. We did have a cooler attacked by a bear one night, luckily it was out side. He just bit it and flung it into the air like it was nothing. Luckily, it was a fairly young one, and we were able to chase him off.

My friend said if he had a video of me running after and chaining it wearing nothing but my boots and my underwear, with a flashlight in one hand and my Glock in the other hand, he could have made a fortune on youtube! We had "shooed" him away multiple times that night, but after I ran after him and chased him into the woods, he did not return. We were staying in the cabin while building it, and did not have the front door installed yet.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like every time I go up to my cabin. Luckily we have not had any vandalism up there, but we are certainly vulnerable to it. Also fear animal invasions, mostly the porcupines which will eat through almost anything except the cement board + metal, but I have also heard of bear break ins now and then. They can tear through a cabin wall fast if they want to. We did have a cooler attacked by a bear one night, luckily it was out side. He just bit it and flung it into the air like it was nothing. Luckily, it was a fairly young one, and we were able to chase him off.
> 
> My friend said if he had a video of me running after and chaining it wearing nothing but my boots and my underwear, with a flashlight in one hand and my Glock in the other hand, he could have made a fortune on youtube! We had "shooed" him away multiple times that night, but after I ran after him and chased him into the woods, he did not return. We were staying in the cabin while building it, and did not have the front door installed yet.


Check local firearm dealers, Fiocchi makes 12 ga rubber buckshot. They catch on very quick.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Yes! There was a tiny bit of cherry and even a chunk of the wonderwood, @dancan spruce. I have kind of a Midas touch ability with all types of trees - if I handle it, it turns into firewood.
> 
> Agreed that neighbor scrounges ARE the best.


Apple wood scrounge from the neighbor, with the last few sticks of ash from their construction project. I'm going to stack this by the fire pit.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Apple wood scrounge from the neighbor, with the last few sticks of ash from their construction project. I'm going to stack this by the fire pit.View attachment 690631


Save that APPLE for the woodstove!! Not the best BTU's but smells great. I have a stash of apple to burn over Christmas just for the smell.


----------



## dancan

Check that btu content ,,,

Last week







This week 






It was a big sky day , no wind and about 38F , great day to go take inventory 
Pine ,





And a birch blowdown 






Soon be tractor time


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was simular 45° and I won't complain. Spent a good part of the day splitting. Don't get much better weather for that! Just came in have 6 chunks to finish up.


----------



## MustangMike

Ash and Apple are both real good firewood!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## MustangMike

I'm building an Asian 660 with Blue covers. Decided to do this project when one of my tree guys gave me an 066 in a box. No crank, few bolts, and tank holder was broken.

I was going to use the OEM cases, but the chain adjuster on this Asian one is very smooth, so I figured I will use the AM cases and save the originals.

I used the OEM control lever so I will have a high idle, and I will use an OEM piston pin bearing, a Meteor Piston, and the OEM cylinder. The rest of the saw will be Asian 660.

This will likely be my last build before Tax Season.

It will be the first time I try porting an OEM 066 cylinder. Wish me luck!


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Save that APPLE for the woodstove!! Not the best BTU's but smells great. I have a stash of apple to burn over Christmas just for the smell.


Yeah, some of it may end up coming in for the fireplace. It's either that or the outdoor fire pit - seems too good to go in the OWB. I thought it is above oak on a lot of btu charts though. Just hard to get a lot of it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, some of it may end up coming in for the fireplace. It's either that or the outdoor fire pit - seems too good to go in the OWB. I thought it is above oak on a lot of btu charts though. Just hard to get a lot of it.


 If you have a smoker there is no finer wood imho.


----------



## H-Ranch

Dahmer said:


> If you have a smoker there is no finer wood imho.


I don't, but the guy I got the locust from a few weeks ago is a real smoked meat aficionado that would appreciate some I'm sure. Wait, what... now I'm giving wood away on the wood scrounging thread!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

H-Ranch said:


> I don't, but the guy I got the locust from a few weeks ago is a real smoked meat aficionado that would appreciate some I'm sure. Wait, what... now I'm giving wood away on the wood scrounging thread!!


Yould be surprised how many times that act turns around and gets you more.


----------



## H-Ranch

Dahmer said:


> Yould be surprised how many times that act turns around and gets you more.


How do you think I got the offer of the locust in the first place?  LOL. I've given him a few chunks of various wood to try over the past few years.


----------



## 95custmz

I got to try out the Fiskars Isocore over the weekend. Wow, can this thing split some crotchety wood! I got winded a few times. Swinging that thing will make a man out of you. LOL. Got about a rick of Cherry split in the rain and called it a day.


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> I don't, but the guy I got the locust from a few weeks ago is a real smoked meat aficionado that would appreciate some I'm sure. Wait, what... now I'm giving wood away on the wood scrounging thread!!


I send some hickory and cherry to the one guy at work and it turns into food for my family. 



Dahmer said:


> Yould be surprised how many times that act turns around and gets you more.


This


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like every time I go up to my cabin. Luckily we have not had any vandalism up there, but we are certainly vulnerable to it. Also fear animal invasions, mostly the porcupines which will eat through almost anything except the cement board + metal, but I have also heard of bear break ins now and then. They can tear through a cabin wall fast if they want to. We did have a cooler attacked by a bear one night, luckily it was out side. He just bit it and flung it into the air like it was nothing. Luckily, it was a fairly young one, and we were able to chase him off.
> 
> My friend said if he had a video of me running after and chaining it wearing nothing but my boots and my underwear, with a flashlight in one hand and my Glock in the other hand, he could have made a fortune on youtube! We had "shooed" him away multiple times that night, but after I ran after him and chased him into the woods, he did not return. We were staying in the cabin while building it, and did not have the front door installed yet.


I’ve seen some of your pics of you cutting logs Mike and to be honest I didn’t think you were that scary looking. I guess It must be an entirely different story in your underwear if you can scare fully grown bears.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve seen some of your pics of you cutting logs Mike and to be honest I didn’t think you were that scary looking. I guess It must be an entirely different story in your underwear if you can scare fully grown bears.


Mike's not that scary looking in person either. But there the ones you have to watch.


----------



## James Miller

Any of you local folks have anything you need a hand cutting? Haven't started a saw since Steve's gtg and I'm getting restless.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Any of you local folks have anything you need a hand cutting? Haven't started a saw since Steve's gtg and I'm getting restless.


there's stihl plenty here to cut.


----------



## square1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, some of it may end up coming in for the fireplace. It's either that or the outdoor fire pit - seems too good to go in the OWB. I thought it is above oak on a lot of btu charts though. Just hard to get a lot of it.


Not above oak, unless the list is arranged alphabetically; )
It's above ash though, whether listed alphabetically or by BTU content.


----------



## H-Ranch

square1 said:


> Not above oak, unless the list is arranged alphabetically; )
> It's above ash though, whether listed alphabetically or by BTU content.


Both of these charts have apple above red oak and white oak for btu's. Some charts have it the other way. Lots of variation though I'm sure - there are hundreds of apple species! Most of us aren't burning apple for heat content it seems anyway so we won't know either way. 
http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/
http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html


----------



## JustJeff

Apple is comparable to sugar maple for btu and coals. There are a lot of orchards in my area and sometimes you get lucky with a scrounge where they have ripped old trees up with a hoe. I came across an old orchard scrounge once where it was all grown up with weeds and small trees. Apple will send up root suckers I call them. It wound up being too much effort for too little gain. Unfortunately Apple wood will eventually be a thing of the past. All the newer orchards are dwarf or super dwarf trees. We use Apple for smoking as well.


----------



## MustangMike

BTUs - A lot of it depends on where the tree grew, and what device you are burning it in. Ironic how White Oak is sometimes above Red Oak and sometimes not. Around here, I believe it is a denser wood.

Was also surprised how low Black Maple was on one of the charts, as it is harder than Sugar Maple and is used for flooring in gyms and bowling alleys. (BTUs were lower than Sugar Maple). Go figure!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I was surprised black cherry was right with red elm and higher then American elm. Much lighter so must have to do with the sap/resins in the wood.


----------



## square1

H-Ranch said:


> Both of these charts have apple above red oak and white oak for btu's. Some charts have it the other way. Lots of variation though I'm sure - there are hundreds of apple species! Most of us aren't burning apple for heat content it seems anyway so we won't know either way.
> http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/
> http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html


I do stand corrected 
Shows to go ya, old wives tales and hearsay you "learned" while growing up should not be considered gospel truth. 
And apple does smell great burning!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Both of these charts have apple above red oak and white oak for btu's. l



Thanks for posting these. This is one of the important take aways to me as a 'scrounger', as opposed to a 'snob':

_"All firewood has about the same BTU per pound. Non resinous wood has around 8000 to 8500 BTU per pound and resinous wood has around 8600 to 9700 BTU per pound. Less dense softwoods have less BTU per cord than more dense hardwood but they also weigh less per cord. Resinous wood has more BTU per pound because the resins have more BTU per pound than wood fiber has"_

So, some species may require a lot more cutting, and some may leave a lot more ash. But it depends on what options you have, and how choosey you are.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> there's stihl plenty here to cut.


I have a spot down the road from me that I'm not allowed into till January due to hunting. Theres a bunch of stuff there but I'm always willing to take a break from my own stuff and lend a hand.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This is after I finished yesterday's chunks.



Then I dragged out a big cherry limb and chunked it up and split it. Got me a little deeper in the pile for next year.



Then one of my uncle's dropped by. Since he from Benson/Starbuck area I hang out till he left. Now I may go out and cut some elm branches 2-4" to burn tonight and tomorrow. Its just too nice out not to take advantage!

Just to show @Philbert I'm no wood snob. The ugly backside of the pile is punky elm.


popular names from 1960


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Thanks for posting these. This is one of the important take aways to me as a 'scrounger', as opposed to a 'snob':
> 
> _"All firewood has about the same BTU per pound. Non resinous wood has around 8000 to 8500 BTU per pound and resinous wood has around 8600 to 9700 BTU per pound. Less dense softwoods have less BTU per cord than more dense hardwood but they also weigh less per cord. Resinous wood has more BTU per pound because the resins have more BTU per pound than wood fiber has"_
> 
> So, some species may require a lot more cutting, and some may leave a lot more ash. But it depends on what options you have, and how choosey you are.
> 
> Philbert



Yep. that is how I wound up heating this house with nothing but willow for over 30 years. There was noting else availble that was even close on a doller/per btu basis. Then the locust borer moved in and I clear cut stands or single trees for 30 miles around. Still do burn willow mixed in with good wood. I also have a customer that has taken 3 cords a year since back in the 80s and has uped the order to 6 cords willow for next year.


----------



## James Miller

@farmer steve hope this is enough Christmas wood for you.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Apple is comparable to sugar maple for btu and coals. There are a lot of orchards in my area and sometimes you get lucky with a scrounge where they have ripped old trees up with a hoe. I came across an old orchard scrounge once where it was all grown up with weeds and small trees. Apple will send up root suckers I call them. It wound up being too much effort for too little gain. Unfortunately Apple wood will eventually be a thing of the past. All the newer orchards are dwarf or super dwarf trees. We use Apple for smoking as well.


Mulberry is the new Apple for smoking.


----------



## farmer steve

That should make you some $$ James.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Mulberry is the new Apple for smoking.


At my house mulberry is the poor man's osage. But I just got a file cabinet that might be turned into a ghetto smoker so I can see what the hype is all about.


----------



## H-Ranch

square1 said:


> Shows to go ya, old wives tales and hearsay you "learned" while growing up should not be considered gospel truth.





Philbert said:


> Thanks for posting these.


Those links came right out of the stickies at the top of the page. When I read them a few years ago it surprised me at how high apple was rated. Not sure I've cut any since then so can't say how it burns, but I can say that it's quite heavy for the size of a round.

With the OWB I almost feel bad burning quality hard woods. Almost. Same with the apple - I'd like to get the most out of it instead of just "wasting" it for heat.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've been burning a fair bit of apple and quince this year...f'me its dense. it was all a pain to split but that could just be the particular trees. although I'd not have gone out my way for it again until i burnt some...far better than oak. I agree with Philbert's quote and Mike comments, and know all the charts differ loads, but this one https://www.wood-database.com/?s=english+oak shows apple at 0.83 specific gravity dried, and english ak at about 0.63 . Most other lists sow english oak.white oaks at more like 0.75, but still, apple is seriously dense.
I'd get it again definitely.


----------



## MustangMike

Also, let's realize there are many types of Apple out there. As my cousin once explained to me, they planted all different kinds cause some years one will do better than the other, and vice versa.

Also, I think they like to use a variety for cider. Then there are eating apples, pie apples, etc.


----------



## farmer steve

not sure why but i can get a premium for apple when i have it. i had people driving 50 miles and paying $60 for one of these bins.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Is that $60 for just the bin, or $60 for the firewood in the bin?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> not sure why but i can get a premium for apple when i have it. i had people driving 50 miles and paying $60 for one of these bins.
> View attachment 690931


Got it. Stock pile apple and cherry send to Steve in bulk and retire young.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Is that $60 for just the bin, or $60 for the firewood in the bin?


Yes.


----------



## James Miller

Took inventory on what will be next years wood just to see what I have. 

Oak stash been split since last winter. 
Stuff on the right is locust from early this year been split since spring. Pretty sure they'll be stuff left from this year to start with also.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got some of that bigger cherry out today. It was a late start for me. Needed a couple cans of gas and stopped to give the neighbor a hand. Finally got motivated a little after 2pm. Had a tough time due to the frost and angle I had to pull from.

Have 2 more nice top limbs and 1 maybe that's been touching the ground a while and 5' or so off the stump. Which will probably get chunked up on the spot. Getting too muddy in the topsoil to be pulling anything bigger like that.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> not sure why but i can get a premium for apple when i have it. i had people driving 50 miles and paying $60 for one of these bins.
> View attachment 690931


Pit BBQ guys maybe? They would probably pay double that for a regular source. Had a guy come in with a S10 size pickup always had a small load of about 24-36" Apple wood all branches I would have tossed on the brushpile. Claimed it was a 900-1200 load each time. Guess he had a few restaurant customers. Was never more than a 1/3 of the box full.

Would like to have some of that!! Maybe they need some buckthorn I seem to have no use for that!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I know in the smoker when I go to throw in more wood that everything is ash except the apple, it’s still smoldering.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey James, I got a Troy Built Pony also. It has got to be over 30 years old. Actually went up to Troy with my Ranger PU Truck and picked it up (worked for NYS at the time and had to go to Albany anyway). That 5 HP Briggs is reliable as the Sun!


----------



## MustangMike

I see Clint is in the House … Hi Clint, how have you been?


----------



## James Miller

That ones on its second motor. First one broke the piston at the ring lands. Don't know its history before we had it but never really ran right. Runs fine now though.


----------



## dancan

Yup , Hey Clint !!!


----------



## mainewoods

Hey fellers! Just checkin up on you guys.lol


----------



## mainewoods

Nice to see what bare ground looks like, even if it's somewhere other than here!


----------



## crowbuster

James Miller said:


> Got it. Stock pile apple and cherry send to Steve in bulk and retire young.



that could really help me out. Did some figuring over the weekend and if I keep going like I am and things go well, I can retire at 72 and live comfortably........for about 9 weeks !!!!!!!


----------



## James Miller

crowbuster said:


> that could really help me out. Did some figuring over the weekend and if I keep going like I am and things go well, I can retire at 72 and live comfortably........for about 9 weeks !!!!!!!


I've been at the same place for 15 years. Figure at least another 35-40 years before I can have any serious thoughts of retirement. Just in time to die.


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Hey fellers! Just checkin up on you guys.lol


Hey Clint.  Keep the snow. Send cold. Have a merry Christmas buddy.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> I've been at the same place for 15 years. Figure at least another 35-40 years before I can have any serious thoughts of retirement. Just in time to die.


I came into this world with nothing, and I've managed to keep most of it.


----------



## James Miller

Off to help Steve get the wood pile cut up. 22* Great saw weather.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 691124
> Off to help Steve get the wood pile cut up. 22* Great saw weather.


You have no idea how jealous I am right now. This is my view from 0900-1700.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am right now. This is my view from 0900-1700.
> View attachment 691154


Night work does have some benefits. I can stay up all morning and sleep in the evening or sleep when I get home in the morning. Depends what the day has in store for me.


----------



## panolo

@Bobby Kirbos Is that keyboard from a commodore 64? LOL!


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> @Bobby Kirbos Is that keyboard from a commodore 64? LOL!


@panolo If you know what a Commodore 64 is your a lot older than what your profile says.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Nope, it's an IBM. I beat the [email protected] out of keyboards and these are the only ones that can handle it. Besides, I hate the mushy feel and stupid layouts of the "modern" keyboards.


----------



## farmer steve

@James Miller helping cut some scrounged walnut today. THANKS James!!!!


----------



## Blue Oaks

I've had a chance to season for a year some Umbellularia Californica aka Bay Laurel Tree wood. Now that I'm burning it, the stuff is pretty good. It seems to be about half way between oak and pine in terms of how long and how well it burns. There were several downed trees up the road last year and it was pretty easy to scrounge. Kind of a funky tree, but I'll be back for more if I can.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbellularia


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Blue Oaks said:


> I've had a chance to season for a year some Umbellularia Californica aka Bay Laurel Tree wood. Now that I'm burning it, the stuff is pretty good. It seems to be about half way between oak and pine in terms of how long and how well it burns. There were several downed trees up the road last year and it was pretty easy to scrounge. Kind of a funky tree, but I'll be back for more if I can.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbellularia


Interesting tree. Wasn't aware of this SOD.
_*The tree is a host of the pathogen that causes sudden oak death.*_


----------



## Blue Oaks

sixonetonoffun said:


> Interesting tree. Wasn't aware of this SOD.
> _*The tree is a host of the pathogen that causes sudden oak death.*_



I didn't know that either. I was going to cut both of the ones on my property down for fire protection. But, they're only about five inches in DIA.

https://www.firesafemarin.org/plants/fire-prone/item/california-bay

*"Bay laurel is fire prone, and may contribute significantly to wildfires due to its high volatile oil content. It is recommended that all Bay laurel trees be removed within 30' of structures.

As a primary host for the Sudden Oak Death pathogen, remove any Bay laurel within 30' of any Live oak or Black oak."*


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got little done on my mess of slough cherry. This one was water logged. Not sure what I did but really F'd up my chain the other day. Definitely need a grinder to fix this one. It started cutting crooked so I went to sharpen it. It was like all the pto side cutters hit something. The off side were normal-ish. I had it about 35° cutting dirty stuff all the pto side looked more like 20-25°.

Looks like another 14-15 chunks to split and I'll be back to cutting! Wahwhoo!!


----------



## muddstopper

Been tryng to clean up my wood pile. Cleaned out my shed and laid down some plastic to keep the moisture down. Laid landscape timbers on the plastic and then pallets on the timbers. Should get good air flow. About 2.5 cord stacked inside shed. Rows are about 20 ft long and 5 ft high, wood is 20in lenghts, mostly. 


Another 2 cord, +/- stacked up against the outside of the shed.

Close to another 2 cord left to stack. 

And maybe another cord left to split
Should have between 6 and 7 cord and everything will be cleaned up. I have to get it cleaned up as it was scattered all around the shed and I got more wood to bring in.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My goal is to get the other lean to on the old grainery cleared out someday. Then I could easily have 20 cords under cover. For times like this year where life got in the way.

Problem is I need a garage or pole shed first. The old mans got an old JD. "D" in there and an odd ball 1952 "B" with round axles and single front wheel. No idea WTF the idea of that was. Maybe to get a specific ground speed or something.


----------



## MustangMike

Got my 066 cylinder running on an Asian Blue Beast 660 tonight. Hopefully tomorrow I will get to put it in wood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Got my 066 cylinder running on an Asian Blue Beast 660 tonight. Hopefully tomorrow I will get to put it in wood.


That does look fantastic!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, hope it runs (in the wood) as strong as it looks! My first time porting an 066 cylinder. Luckily it was a good cylinder, so I did not have to do much to it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sure am loving the warmer weather this month. Pretty cool when this is keeping the living room on the opposite end of the house 75° with the stairway in between opened to vent off some heat!


url image upload


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 691230
> @James Miller helping cut some scrounged walnut today. THANKS James!!!!


Your potato takes better pictures then mine. Should have got some pictures of you running the 7910.


----------



## square1

@James Miller please don't think I'm just being a jerk. I can be one at times, but this isn't one of those times. 
Maybe your hearing protection isn't visible (in the ear plugs), or it was only off for the photo op, but if you aren't using it regularly you should.
You're young & invincible, take it from someone who once was too, hearing loss sucks.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I wear earplugs when I mow grass. Or the brushcutter. Or chainsaws. Or even a grinder at work.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Liking the warm weather a little less this morning. Been drizzle to light rain all night. Sposed to clear out about 9am or so. Gonna make splitting them bigger rounds a blast.


----------



## LondonNeil

Mower I don't but Grinder hell yes! Higher Frequencies have far more energy and cause more damage. I wear ear muffs to drill a hole in the wall, run a circular saw, plunge saw.... Just about any power tool. Wish I'd started before I noticed the ringing but hey ho.


----------



## James Miller

square1 said:


> @James Miller please don't think I'm just being a jerk. I can be one at times, but this isn't one of those times.
> Maybe your hearing protection isn't visible (in the ear plugs), or it was only off for the photo op, but if you aren't using it regularly you should.
> You're young & invincible, take it from someone who once was too, hearing loss sucks.


I've always found it odd I wear plugs at work and at the range. Grab a saw and I don't think about it but I should. Iv had my knee locked in a brace for 6 weeks and tore up a rotator cuff in the past few years. Learning that I don't bounce anymore I break is one of the harder things I've had to learn.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont wear earplugs when I shoot my 243 though cuz CAN 

And its really hard to hear the steel 800yds away with earplugs.


----------



## panolo

farmer steve said:


> @panolo If you know what a Commodore 64 is your a lot older than what your profile says.



Age is correct but my dad was a different guy. He'd kick someones ass if they needed it, swap your truck engine out before lunch, or build you a computer. We were the first family in town to have a computer. Always had some type of computing equipment around. When I was in high school I used to fix all the computers to get out of detention.


----------



## panolo

I never wear ear plugs when I saw either. I probably should when I am bucking rounds but I don't think I ever would felling. I think listening to the tree helps keep me safe.


----------



## abbott295

My wife insisted that I get my hearing checked/hearing aids or it could be hazardous to our marriage, if she didn't kill me first. And I don't remember being careless about hearing protection, especially running chainsaws, since my dad got his first diesel tractor about 1970. 

Audiologist says electric powered tools can damage hearing too. When it happened and what all contributed to my hearing loss, can't say at this point, except that it has s cumulative. Everything contributes. 

Four or five years ago, my hearing aids cost $1700 each. You can put that off by using hearing protection now, at every opportunity. When it gets to where you can't hear, you won't be able to hear the steel plate or the tree starting to move either. Or your wife calling the divorce lawyer, or loading the gun.


----------



## turnkey4099

square1 said:


> @James Miller please don't think I'm just being a jerk. I can be one at times, but this isn't one of those times.
> Maybe your hearing protection isn't visible (in the ear plugs), or it was only off for the photo op, but if you aren't using it regularly you should.
> You're young & invincible, take it from someone who once was too, hearing loss sucks.



+1. I am totally deaf in my right ear (chain saw side) and partially in the left ear. I started wearing hearing protection way to late butnow I won't even run a lawn mower without them.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont wear earplugs when I shoot my 243 though cuz CAN
> 
> And its really hard to hear the steel 800yds away with earplugs.



It's even harder to hear it when you lose some or all of your hearing.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished the cherry splitting. 15 of em pretty much wore my arse out!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My porch. Not my dog.



He hates the wet so he spends days like this here. He belongs next door. He is 12 his name is Duke.



Eats my cats food, digs holes and sheots in my yard... Bastard!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont wear earplugs when I shoot my 243 though cuz CAN
> 
> And its really hard to hear the steel 800yds away with earplugs.


You hand load subsonic? If not the crack is still there and doing damage. The suppressor just makes it harder to find the shooter.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont wear earplugs when I shoot my 243 though cuz CAN
> 
> And its really hard to hear the steel 800yds away with earplugs.


You need to hit the steel for it to make noise.


----------



## muddstopper

Bobby Kirbos said:


> You need to hit the steel for it to make noise.


----------



## Ductape

sixonetonoffun said:


> My porch. Not my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> He hates the wet so he spends days like this here. He belongs next door. He is 12 his name is Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> Eats my cats food, digs holes and sheots in my yard... Bastard!





Awww...… how can you be mad at that ole dog? Look at that white face.... he has earned it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

He is funny. If I start the tractor and he's not busy and the weather's not too crappy he follows me around. If he is having a tough day he may lay in the sun halfway there and watch me cutting or splitting. True farm dog. Just hates to get his feet wet! So much for being a water dog! He will be 13 soon and has earned some down time.


----------



## Ductape

I'm a softie for good ole dogs. Lost mine 7 months ago at 14 years and 4 months. Went to work with me every day. Still haven't got past his passing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Mower I don't but Grinder hell yes! Higher Frequencies have far more energy and cause more damage. I wear ear muffs to drill a hole in the wall, run a circular saw, plunge saw.... Just about any power tool. Wish I'd started before I noticed the ringing but hey ho.



good for you! smart behavior. better late than never...

I wear plugs and muffs if I run my saws. even plugs to walk dog, his bark is BIG! I even wear ear plugs when raking pine needles on the cement driveway... quieter, you know.

spotted a potential scrounge other day on side of residential driveway. couple good wheelbarrow fills. long limbs. could be oak. think I will go back tomorrow with saw in back... and see if they want it removed.

Happy Holidays to all. great pix, btw!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ductape said:


> _I'm a softie for good ole dogs. Lost mine 7 months ago at 14 years and 4 months._ Went to work with me every day. Still haven't got past his passing. View attachment 691612
> View attachment 691615



that's tuff! thanks for sharing, pix too. I have a 12 yr old male... I know the inevitable is coming. I tell him almost daily, as I pet him... "well, u r still here today. ... you can stay as long as you like. forever would be just fine!' all my dogs are buried on my property. I still have them all! 4 generations or so. I think I heard it best once on dog docu show on cable...

_" they just don't stay long enough!"_


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ductape said:


> I'm a softie for good ole dogs. Lost mine 7 months ago at 14 years and 4 months. Went to work with me every day. Still haven't got past his passing.
> 
> View attachment 691612
> 
> 
> View attachment 691615


Golden Retriever always has that dignified being about them.


----------



## Philbert

Dogs are family. 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Dogs are family.
> 
> Philbert


Sure ain’t politically correct but I would pick any of the German Shepards I’ve had over grandkids. The dogs listen.


----------



## MustangMike

Ran my newest creation today, an Asian 660 (Blue Beast) with an 066 cylinder. Saw was well mannered and ran strong, especially for being on it's first tank of fuel.

Was also my first time out cutting since I pinched a nerve in my back 3+ weeks ago. My PT guy said just don't oved do it, so I didn't.

It is a Red Maple at my Daughter's house. The Town took it down because the Tornado in the Spring broke the telephone pole and oil from the transformer was all over this tree.

The 28" bar barely poked through it. My Mustang likes the color! Have more pics, but they are "too large"


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> My porch. Not my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> He hates the wet so he spends days like this here. He belongs next door. He is 12 his name is Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> Eats my cats food, digs holes and sheots in my yard... Bastard!



Look at that white face! Good boy Duke. Give him a treat for me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Ran my newest creation today, an Asian 660 (Blue Beast) with an 066 cylinder. Saw was well mannered and ran strong, especially for being on it's first tank of fuel.
> 
> Was also my first time out cutting since I pinched a nerve in my back 3+ weeks ago. My PT guy said just don't oved do it, so I didn't.
> 
> It is a Red Maple at my Daughter's house. The Town took it down because the Tornado in the Spring broke the telephone pole and oil from the transformer was all over this tree.
> 
> The 28" bar barely poked through it. My Mustang likes the color! Have more pics, but they are "too large"




mustang looks great! I like the saw in the foreground and lake or river in the background! nice setting...

oh! ... and all the wood chunks in the middle, too!... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Dogs are family. Philbert



 my dad always referred to them as our... 'hairy children'. lol

we live with 2 male Norwegian elkhounds in the house. mostly one area. the hair issue is never done. only maintained! lol... always dog hair somewhere. but we wouldn't have it any other way. besides, we got sev good vacs... one being a 70's Kirby Omega. for me, I wouldn't have any other, other than maybe a shop vac for shop...

but omg, can I fill that bag fast...

to ya all!


----------



## rarefish383

Want to talk about fur?


----------



## MustangMike

That is the nice thing about our pit mixes, almost no shedding at all! Bad news is you have to put coats on them in the winter. Our Brown guy (Linus) is almost bald on his belly, you can see his skin.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> mustang looks great! I like the saw in the foreground and lake or river in the background! nice setting...



That is Putnam Lake (man made). My Daughter has lake rights there, very convenient for the 3 kids! The last few years Bald Eagles have been nesting there, one took a fish out of the water when I was swimming to the dock last year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That is the nice thing about our pit mixes, almost no shedding at all! Bad news is you have to put coats on them in the winter. Our Brown guy (Linus) is almost bald on his belly, you can see his skin.



oic, lol! me, too... I am bald on my belly, in fact, you can even see my skin!


----------



## James Miller

Reupping my cherry stock.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Want to talk about fur? View attachment 691710


My dog is a fur ball; we can fill up a paper grocery bag with a good brushing. Never laid it out as artfully as that!

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 691745
> Reupping my cherry stock.



nice. is it firewood or for smoking?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> My dog is a fur ball; we can fill up a paper grocery bag with a good brushing. Never laid it out as artfully as that! Philbert



I know there is another dog in all that, I just couldn't find it... lol


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice. is it firewood or for smoking?...


Dont know if its firewood or money wood. I'll figure it out next December when it's ready to be something other then just more wood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Went to the neighbors with the tractor and splitter to do my good for today. Split four buckets of boxelder for him to heat his shop. He is fixing yet another bearing on his combine. Which might get to the field yet!

Any way he had been scrounging wood every morning or so. More chasing his tail then getting to it. So I figured even though I couldn't get away to help with the combine...

I could eliminate his wood issue in a hurry.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Went to the neighbors with the tractor and splitter to do my good for today. Split four buckets of boxelder for him to heat his shop. *He is fixing yet another bearing on his combine*. Which might get to the field yet! Any way he had been scrounging wood every morning or so. More chasing his tail then getting to it. So I figured even though I couldn't get away to help with the combine... I could eliminate his wood issue in a hurry.



_...yet another!_ boy, that says it all. nothing worse on a combine that a shaft's failed bearing... other than both ends... nice u could help him with the wood splitting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> . *spotted a potential scrounge other day* on side of residential driveway. couple good wheelbarrow fills. long limbs. could be oak. think I will go back tomorrow with saw in back... and see if they want it removed.



gone! 

could have hit n missed and prob got 5 cu ft of scrounges wood today that I saw going and coming back. but dint feel like stopping... one stop for a nice load ok. 3 stops for half a**'d load?... pass


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Dont know if its firewood or money wood. I'll figure it out next December when it's ready to be something other then just more wood.



smokinggeeks' site says:

_Unlike heavy woods such as *oak*, which is only good with meats such as beef, cherry is versatile; it can be used with all meats, from beef and pork to fish and chicken. Smoking aficionados have used cherry wood to smoke for years, but if you’re new to the art of smoking you may have hesitations._


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _...yet another!_ boy, that says it all. nothing worse on a combine that a shaft's failed bearing... other than both ends... nice u could help him with the wood splitting.


Yeah it was in the gearbox on the 2sp cylinder. He was debating with himself on a new shaft and/or bearing and race/cup and go. I think he settled on not the shaft for now. JD is $900 AM $600 used $435 so putting it off might be best if he gets his crop in.

I kept my thoughts to myself because they involve insurance and fire...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah it was in the gearbox on the 2sp cylinder. He was debating with himself on a new shaft and/or bearing and race/cup and go. I think he settled on not the shaft for now. JD is $900 AM $600 used $435 so putting it off might be best if he gets his crop in.



ball, needle or race... once the case hardening starts to fail... its all over but the shouting


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah it was in the gearbox on the 2sp cylinder. He was debating with himself on a new shaft and/or bearing and race/cup and go. I think he settled on not the shaft for now. JD is $900 AM $600 used $435 so putting it off might be best if he gets his crop in.
> 
> I kept my thoughts to myself because they involve insurance and fire...



A bag of plain chips works great , leaves no trace of an accelerent ,,, for starting a fire in the furnace lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Ran my newest creation today, an Asian 660 (Blue Beast) with an 066 cylinder. Saw was well mannered and ran strong, especially for being on it's first tank of fuel.
> 
> Was also my first time out cutting since I pinched a nerve in my back 3+ weeks ago. My PT guy said just don't oved do it, so I didn't.
> 
> It is a Red Maple at my Daughter's house. The Town took it down because the Tornado in the Spring broke the telephone pole and oil from the transformer was all over this tree.
> 
> The 28" bar barely poked through it. My Mustang likes the color! Have more pics, but they are "too large"


You should make a video. I’ll bet I’m not the only guy on hear who would like to hear it running. Careful with that back, I know it’s hard for an active man to stay still for long but you don’t want to wind up back where you started.


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say, it was enough for me to cut the dang wood, and you want a video??? I'll see what I can do, there is more wood left over there, and the rain should stop sometime during my lifetime. I hear we got over 3" with this last storm. Guess we should be lucky it was not snow, but 60* on the first day of winter just seems kinda weird!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *I was going to say, it was enough for me to cut the dang wood, and you want a video???* I'll see what I can do, there is more wood left over there, and the rain should stop sometime during my lifetime. I hear we got over 3" with this last storm. Guess we should be lucky it was not snow, but 60* on the first day of winter just seems kinda weird!



MM - and while you are at it... how about a couple of vids of...

lol j/k


----------



## JustJeff

Lol. Heal first, video second! Just planting the seed for next time you feel like running it.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, feeling a little better every day, but the progress is painfully slow, and not always linear. Every now and then I feel I go backwards a bit. Still trying to be careful not to re injure myself.

Reaching for things is still painful, but walking is getting almost normal.


----------



## James Miller

I think I have some kind of crab apple. Bark and color say not the cherry I was told it was. On the plus side the air box mods I did on the 355t really maid a difference pics to come.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I have a ornamental flowering crab or cherry. Never did know which. Birds seem to eat whatever they are. I had to lop off a branch sticking out in the driveway about a week ago (more of a sucker tree) that size. Has real dark heartwood like yours.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> View attachment 692005
> I think I have some kind of crab apple. Bark and color say not the cherry I was told it was. On the plus side the air box mods I did on the 355t really maid a difference pics to come.



I was going to say that last time you posted, but didn't want to seem like I was being a PITA! Still real nice wood, may even be higher BTUs!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I had a lazy day. Ran an errand. Stopped to say hey to the neighbor. Then t arped my out back wood pile. Came in made chicken/veg soup on a nice hot oak fire. Letting a bowl cool right now!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 692005
> I think I have some kind of crab apple. Bark and color say not the cherry I was told it was. On the plus side the air box mods I did on the 355t really maid a difference pics to come.


Not cherry. Does have the dark core like apple. Way better btu than cherry.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My son had a good week. Sunday he gave up trophy hunting and took this nice doe. 112# of meat from her.




So wed he got his limit of walleye on Red Lake (4).

So just now he filled my freezer. Well not really but #15 ground venison, 6-pks of backstrap chops and 3 of the walleye.

Was pretty cool of him I thought. Trying to plan some fishing days after the holidays.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Can’t beat walleye.


----------



## MustangMike

I never had one. I guess they are all over around here now, but there never used to be any around here.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Anyone scrounging firewood today? I had planned to but dads having a slow struggle sort of day so I decided it best I stay around.

Then have one of the family things this evening. Luckily it's only 20 mins away so I can pop in say hey happy holidays love ya's buh bye!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> Can’t beat walleye.


C'mon crappie is the gold standard for ice fishing!

Just kidding! Yep walleye is as good as it gets around these parts.


----------



## Jakers

sixonetonoffun said:


> Anyone scrounging firewood today? I had planned to but dads having a slow struggle sort of day so I decided it best I stay around.
> 
> Then have one of the family things this evening. Luckily it's only 20 mins away so I can pop in say hey happy holidays love ya's buh bye!


No scrounging here today. Did a bunch of Christmas stuff with my girlfriend and her two daughters til about 230ish. Yesterday I decided to move wood into the shop for heat and dry storage.


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Anyone scrounging firewood today? ....



Maybe ...


----------



## panolo

I scrounged up some box elder that had to come down on a fence line and finished splitting a couple cords that I bucked the last week while the weather was nice. 

Perch, than crappie, than walleye is my winter fishing list.


----------



## cantoo

Not firewood but will be some day. I took my Japa processor to put it inside a shed where I work so that it's there when I have time to work on it later this year. I brought home 70 skids on the return trip.


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged up four chainsaws and a weed whacker yesterday for $35. See the "you suck" thread for pics


----------



## JustJeff

panolo said:


> I scrounged up some box elder that had to come down on a fence line and finished splitting a couple cords that I bucked the last week while the weather was nice.
> 
> Perch, than crappie, than walleye is my winter fishing list.


A lot of people don’t like box elder (more commonly called Manitoba maple up here). I find it makes decent firewood once dry. I’m burning a lot this year that I cut 2 years ago.


----------



## crowbuster

I just need the dang ground to freeze. Cant do anything fun for the mud.


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> A lot of people don’t like box elder (more commonly called Manitoba maple up here). I find it makes decent firewood once dry. I’m burning a lot this year that I cut 2 years ago.


Just like willow round here, let alone basswood...........I burn a load of it, keeps me warm.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

JustJeff said:


> A lot of people don’t like box elder (more commonly called Manitoba maple up here). I find it makes decent firewood once dry. I’m burning a lot this year that I cut 2 years ago.


I burn plenty but was almost all oak last year somehow. Maybe 1 cord elm and boxelder. This year have plenty elm and cherry to mix with oak. 

Next year's pile is long on cherry. Now I will start to take some boxelder and elm blow downs just cause they are here. 1 is huge the other is just 10-12". But there is more oak to take so it's hard to make time for the light white woods.

I don't hate it as firewood but it's same labor for less BTU's and there is usually way lots of brush to manage.


----------



## Logger nate

Not sure I’ll be able to get on here later so Merry Christmas everyone! And have a safe happy new year.


----------



## MustangMike

To you too Nate, and everyone else. I just put the garbage out, and it is snowing, we may end up with a White Christmas! (But I still have summer tires on the Mustang, so I may have to drive the Escape). You don't want to drive the Mustang in the white stuff w/o the Blizzack tires!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> To you too Nate, and everyone else. I just put the garbage out, and it is snowing, we may end up with a White Christmas! (But I still have summer tires on the Mustang, so I may have to drive the Escape). You don't want to drive the Mustang in the white stuff w/o the Blizzack tires!


There not that bad in the snow. I learned to drive in the snow in a foxbody. Probably why I laugh when I hear people say rear wheel drive is terrible in the snow. Rather have the rear sliding then a front wheel drive plowing straight off the road.


----------



## James Miller

Hope everyone has a merry Christmas and good new year.


----------



## al-k

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## square1

crowbuster said:


> I just need the dang ground to freeze. Cant do anything fun for the mud.


<shaking head> Not frozen yet and supposed to be 40s, maybe even hit 50 with rain this week. </shaking head>
Got an old Ramsey RE winch with a trailer I bought. Does rebuilding it and making a front mount for it on the truck while waiting for a freeze count as a scrounge? It'll be used to load logs if that matters.
Merry Christmas scroungers!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Muddy here also. Right at freezing at night and 40ish during the day. I'm not going to complain though. Makes heating the house alot easier.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Talking we could see a foot of snow between wed and Fri. That will shut me down as far as bringing anything out of the woods.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> There not that bad in the snow. I learned to drive in the snow in a foxbody. Probably why I laugh when I hear people say rear wheel drive is terrible in the snow. Rather have the rear sliding then a front wheel drive plowing straight off the road.


I remember driving my 67 Cuda to school with L60 bias tires on the back, in the snow, it was like snow ski's. We bought a brand new Caprice in 1990, I think. It was the first year for the big egg shaped Caprice. It started to snow on the way home from the inlaws, a little over 20 miles. In a few minutes it was almost a complete white out. My wife kept crying we should have bought a front wheel drive mini van. Took about an hour to get home, we never slid an inch, and passed 6 mini vans in the ditch. I'll take RWD with posi any day over FWD. Here's a pic of the 67 at Ocean City, MD in 73-74. You could see from Ocean Highway to the water, now it's all hi rise condo's.


----------



## MustangMike

Now that I have a scanner, I'll have to scan and post some of my old car pics. Wish I had all of them, but I have a few.


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> A lot of people don’t like box elder (more commonly called Manitoba maple up here). I find it makes decent firewood once dry. I’m burning a lot this year that I cut 2 years ago.



I don't search it out but it is everywhere here. Fence lines, field rows, etc. Usually not in dense woods. It's not a super long lasting wood but it burns warm and drys quick. Normally I run everything in 8' logs but this was right next door so I cut it to size. People also say it rots quickly but the only thing I find it does is shed the bark and get a little slimy. It does kinda stink when burning though, I'll split in the spring, leave it in the sun and wind, burn it in the fall.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Now that I have a scanner, I'll have to scan and post some of my old car pics. Wish I had all of them, but I have a few.


Oldest car I've owned was a 79 foxbody. Came with the anemic 140hp 2bbl 5 liter. Spun bearing in that, replaced it with a 4bbl 351W promptly broke the toothpick 7.5 rear. Replaced with an 8.8. Think I broke and replaced most of the drive train in that car after the 351 went in.


----------



## KiwiBro

Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Oldest car I've owned was a 79 foxbody. Came with the anemic 140hp 2bbl 5 liter. Spun bearing in that, replaced it with a 4bbl 351W promptly broke the toothpick 7.5 rear. Replaced with an 8.8. Think I broke and replaced most of the drive train in that car after the 351 went in.


The oldest car I've owned was a rodded 37 Cord 810, with an early Olds Rocket V8 with 6 Strombergs, 4 speed auto, and a Columbia 2 speed rear out of a 48 Lincoln. Wish I had pics of it.


----------



## MustangMike

The first car I wanted to buy, when I was 16, was this Black 58 T Bird, but my Dad would not let me buy it. I can still see that car in my mind.

The first car I did buy was a 67 Mustang Fastback, 289 4 speed. Put Thrush Dual muffler exhaust on it and a 600 Holley and I was a bad boy! Used to pal around with my friend with his 69 Z-28 Camaro. The Camaro was faster than the Mustang, but he was pissed off I could out run him till 50 MPH. Those little 289s had lots of torque!

I'm currently on Mustang #10, and when the kids were growing up I had a couple of Thunderbirds (an 85 Turbo Coupe and a 92 Super Coupe).

Mustangs: 67 289 Fastback, 65 289 Fastback, 68 390 Fastback, 68 302 Fastback, 67 390 Fastback - Auto, 70 Boss 302 Body with 427 Ford Motor (I installed it), 68 428CJ Drag Pack 4:30 gears, 85 302 GT Hatch, 2000 4.6L GT Feature Car (Zinc Yellow, only 917 built), 2006 Mustang GT stroked to 4.9 L w/Eagle Cr, Rods, Pistons, Whipple Twin Screw SC, Steeda Suspension and Clutch and 9.5" Wheels, Griggs Racing Torque Arm and Adjustable Lower Control Arms and pumpkin cap, MGW Shifter, Steeda drilled and slotted front rotors and rear adjustable panhard bar. Nitto rubber all around (except in winter), NT-05 275 X 40 X 18 front NT-555 285 X 40X 18 rear.

A few months ago I test drove a Richard Petty edition Mustang that had a 6 digit list price and over 700 Hp. My car would kill it in the 1/4 mile, the Petty Mustang just would not hook, as soon as you breathed on it, the wheels cut loose. My G Tech says I've done the 1/4 mile twice at 12:48 on real street tires (no drag radials). I think it is faster now with the adjustable panhard bar, seems to hook a little better. Need to do some more testing. So tough to find a place where you will not get into trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Merry Christmas y'all.


Y’all?!?!?! You live in southern NZ? Mud hole here, 53 and rain end of the week, can’t get in anywhere, I have 5 different huge oaks down I’ve been given. 
My first car when I graduated in 74 was a 65 Chevy Impala SS with a 283. That year Chevy had trouble with 327 castings so they sent them out with 283. Merry Christmas to all, great bunch of guys here.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Guess what ever I hit with the 2065 I also hit with 191t 3 teeth out of my new chain. If that doesn't just blow balls of fire.



Merry Christmas to all ya wood hoarders!


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Guess what ever I hit with the 2065 I also hit with 191t 3 teeth out of my new chain. If that doesn't just blow balls of fire.
> Merry Christmas to all ya wood hoarders!


Ask Santa for a spinner / breaker set, and put those chains back to work!
Merry Christmas.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Last night I bought a couple bottles of Woolrich Pennsylvania Tuxedo for me and my cutting buddy. Brewed with spruce tips. Second worst beer I ever tried.


----------



## dancan

Big Spruce is the name of the brewery and that one is a black ipa so no spruce were harmed lol


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Last night I bought a couple bottles of Woolrich Pennsylvania Tuxedo for me and my cutting buddy. Brewed with spruce tips. Second worst beer I ever tried.


Tried that last year just for @dancan. Wasn't impressed. Maybe ya need more than a couple.


----------



## farmer steve

Merry Christmas scroungers. Hope you were all good enough to get some new toys.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Y’all?!?!?! You live in southern NZ? Mud hole here, 53 and rain end of the week, can’t get in anywhere, I have 5 different huge oaks down I’ve been given.
> My first car when I graduated in 74 was a 65 Chevy Impala SS with a 283. That year Chevy had trouble with 327 castings so they sent them out with 283. Merry Christmas to all, great bunch of guys here.


74 was a good year to graduate in. All the muscle cars were hitting the used car market dirt cheap. I got my 69, 340 Swinger for $300. Had a Dart GSS 440 with the wrong motor. Only had a few hundred in that one. Had a real pretty 67 Dodge R/T 440 magnum. Those were the days. A local kid had a 289 AC Cobra he wanted $3000 for. I had the cash but was looking for a 68 Hurst Hemi Cuda. Never found the Cuda. Would love to have either one of those two today.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Tried that last year just for @dancan. Wasn't impressed. Maybe ya need more than a couple.


I think a couple would make me puke.



rarefish383 said:


> 74 was a good year to graduate in. All the muscle cars were hitting the used car market dirt cheap. I got my 69, 340 Swinger for $300. Had a Dart GSS 440 with the wrong motor. Only had a few hundred in that one. Had a real pretty 67 Dodge R/T 440 magnum. Those were the days. A local kid had a 289 AC Cobra he wanted $3000 for. I had the cash but was looking for a 68 Hurst Hemi Cuda. Never found the Cuda. Would love to have either one of those two today.


I was always in love with any of the Hurst Olds. Awesome paint schemes.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Skipped out long enough to drag out these 2 cherry limbs and cut up the kindling sized stuff.

@Philbert 
Your right about needing a spinner and breaker... But me being me filed the sucker and ground the 3 awol teeth. They were not close to each other oddly and off I went.

Saved the bigger stuff for next time... Yeah probably tomorrow! We'll see.


----------



## JustJeff

Never really had a fast car had some cool 4x4’s over the years and the fastest one is my current ecoboost f150. I haven’t had to live a life devoid of toys however. Here is my daughter piloting one of them. Green grass yesterday, 8” of snow today.
Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy Christmas!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Never really had a fast car had some cool 4x4’s over the years and the fastest one is my current ecoboost f150. I haven’t had to live a life devoid of toys however. Here is my daughter piloting one of them. Green grass yesterday, 8” of snow today.
> Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy Christmas!
> View attachment 692362


Ain't gonna go much faster out of the hole than a sled .


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Last night I bought a couple bottles of Woolrich Pennsylvania Tuxedo for me and my cutting buddy. Brewed with spruce tips. Second worst beer I ever tried.


Mad Elf is by far the worst beer I ever had.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Mad Elf is by far the worst beer I ever had.


Waiting for the punch line James .


----------



## rwoods

Dahmer said:


> Y’all?!?!?! You live in southern NZ? Mud hole here, 53 and rain end of the week, can’t get in anywhere, I have 5 different huge oaks down I’ve been given.
> My first car when I graduated in 74 was a 65 Chevy Impala SS with a 283. That year Chevy had trouble with 327 castings so they sent them out with 283. Merry Christmas to all, great bunch of guys here.



Response in reverse order:

My older brothers got all the hot rods, misbehaved and messed it up for us younger ones - 63 Impala SS 409 with every factory goody in the shed from 3 barrel to two 4s, factory cast headers, big heads, etc., usually set up with a single 4, Isky cam and Doug Thorley headers; coolest and loudest idling car that shook every window in the house - 66 Lemans Sprint with a transplanted 421 that would pull the front wheels off the ground in 1st, 2nd and 3rd; really fast but ate 12 bolts regularly. By the time I got my car no 4 speeds or big displacement were allowed. I was lucky to buy a 67 Chevelle with a small block, power glide and bench seat. Was a Michigan car so ultimately a real rust bucket.

Can’t post photos from this device, so here is a post of mine from the MAC thread. I am looking forward to this tree. I expect more to come as soggy as the ground is here.



rwoods said:


> East Tennessee has turned to soup so no MAC action today. I did line up a Holiday treat for the old MACs. Red oak probably 3' in diameter 30' up to first branch then 8' of flare. Yummy. Ron
> 
> View attachment 692017



Ron


----------



## James Miller

Got the fiskars out and worked up the the crab apple got 4 wheel barrel loads out of that small scrounge. 
No fancy beer here I'm a simpleton just .


----------



## cantoo

I have the saws, fuel and oil in the toolbox and ready to go. I welded a couple of light bunks in and bolted the stakes into the log trailer tonight as I finally got tired of them falling out when unloading logs. Just have to sneak out of the house early, start the tractor, hook on and head to the bush. I just realized tonight that my wife and I never discussed Christmas presents this year. I never ever get her anything but she usually does or gets herself something for Christmas. Had Christmas with the kids and grand kids yesterday so that's all done. Only makes sense to head to the bush early before the fireworks start.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Like that log trailer a lot. But I really like the 2 post hoist!


----------



## cantoo

sixtonoffun, I have 2 log wagons like that. I separate my logs while loading in the bush so that it saves me time unloading and stacking at home. I put logs that need cut and split on that wagon and put limbs and small logs on the other wagon, they just get left in rounds and cut to 4' long for my OWB. I have a couple more wagon running gears that I put wooden racks on for various things. I usually buy them at auctions. And the hoist is for my son to play on. Was a good deal on Kijiji a couple of years ago. I'm looking for another one for outside so my wife can wash vehicles on it. The sled just got put in there, says he's working on it tomorrow the 6" of snow we just got has him keen. Was a mint machine until a farmer accidently backed over it with a tractor. Garage usually looks like this.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I use my neighbors JD 8 ton running gear for logs once in a while. Too small for proper farm work anymore. The only one we have is an old JD steel wheel running gear. Just don't have a team of horses to pull it (praise the Lord!).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Can’t beat walleye.




nor 6 paks of backstrap chops! nope ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> The oldest car I've owned was a rodded 37 Cord 810, with an early Olds Rocket V8 with 6 Strombergs, 4 speed auto, and a Columbia 2 speed rear out of a 48 Lincoln. Wish I had pics of it.



oldest tin car I owned was a 1930 Model A Ford Roadster... and I still gotz it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The first car I wanted to buy, when I was 16, was this Black 58 T Bird, but my Dad would not let me buy it. I can still see that car in my mind.
> 
> The first car I did buy was a 67 Mustang Fastback, 289 4 speed. Put Thrush Dual muffler exhaust on it and a 600 Holley and I was a bad boy! Used to pal around with my friend with his 69 Z-28 Camaro. The Camaro was faster than the Mustang, but he was pissed off I could out run him till 50 MPH. Those little 289s had lots of torque!
> 
> I'm currently on Mustang #10, and when the kids were growing up I had a couple of Thunderbirds (an 85 Turbo Coupe and a 92 Super Coupe).
> 
> Mustangs: 67 289 Fastback, 65 289 Fastback, 68 390 Fastback, 68 302 Fastback, 67 390 Fastback - Auto, 70 Boss 302 Body with 427 Ford Motor (I installed it), 68 428CJ Drag Pack 4:30 gears, 85 302 GT Hatch, 2000 4.6L GT Feature Car (Zinc Yellow, only 917 built), 2006 Mustang GT stroked to 4.9 L w/Eagle Cr, Rods, Pistons, Whipple Twin Screw SC, Steeda Suspension and Clutch and 9.5" Wheels, Griggs Racing Torque Arm and Adjustable Lower Control Arms and pumpkin cap, MGW Shifter, Steeda drilled and slotted front rotors and rear adjustable panhard bar. Nitto rubber all around (except in winter), NT-05 275 X 40 X 18 front NT-555 285 X 40X 18 rear.
> 
> A few months ago I test drove a Richard Petty edition Mustang that had a 6 digit list price and over 700 Hp. My car would kill it in the 1/4 mile, the Petty Mustang just would not hook, as soon as you breathed on it, the wheels cut loose. My G Tech says I've done the 1/4 mile twice at 12:48 on real street tires (no drag radials). I think it is faster now with the adjustable panhard bar, seems to hook a little better. Need to do some more testing. So tough to find a place where you will not get into trouble.



MM - I had been wondering how u came up with your handle... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Never really had a fast car had some cool 4x4’s over the years and the fastest one is my current ecoboost f150. I haven’t had to live a life devoid of toys however. Here is my daughter piloting one of them. Green grass yesterday, 8” of snow today. Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy Christmas! View attachment 692362



fastest car I had... was the *Rocket Roadster*. '23 street T-Altered. u started it with a Multi-engine check list... 1800#s, ran a LS-6 454, 11:1, 625 lift cam, way too much duration, hot 850 Holley from The Carb shop modded for the engine specs, 2 1/4" intakes, 2 1/8th exhaust, big ported heads, owner made 2" header tubes, Vertx mag, 14# alum flywheel, 4-speed and 4:88's and slicks! on the street! license plates and an inspection sticker, too!  a widow maker! lift the wheels in any gear! full set of VDO jet cockpit series gauges... that ol rat would turn 7 G's and it was still pulling... most cars like that well, few like that... say a sbc T will only scare the passenger when stood on. the Rocket Roadster would additionally, scare the driver - namely 'me'!  I always ran it capped up, thru tuneable muffs... dint have the b***s to unleash it all on the street, less that add'l torque break something top of 3rd gear... WOT! I built it myself!  I respected it, it respected me... all of its 650 hp! ~

and a friend respected it, too. one ride and he wanted it! lol  but he waited over 20 years... and finally, he got to buy it! 

that car was so fast... it would have hurt a dumba** in a beat! I respected it, and it stayed together. I didn't promote the car, but imo... it was in the leauges of those hot rods in America... that made a difference. I mean... when did u last see a T with a rat... running a 4-speed with swing pedals... on the street, running like the Fuel/Altered it was fashioned after? 

oh! - and on the back it had a _genie_ Deist 14' *red*/*white*/*blue *dragster parachute... D-ring hooked up in the cockpit! 

can u say dual West Bends, sprint go-kart with a license plate? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Never really had a fast car had some cool 4x4’s over the years and the fastest one is my current ecoboost f150. I haven’t had to live a life devoid of toys however. Here is my daughter piloting one of them. Green grass yesterday, 8” of snow today.
> Hope everyone has a safe, healthy and happy Christmas!
> View attachment 692362




what fun!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Waiting for the punch line James .



me, too! i'll bite: why?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Mad Elf is by far the worst beer I ever had.



the only really bad beer I ever had was : no beer!

make mine:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers. Hope you were all good enough to get some new toys.
> View attachment 692335



he** uva pix there!, FS


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rwoods said:


> Response in reverse order:
> 
> My older brothers got all the hot rods, misbehaved and messed it up for us younger ones - *63 Impala SS 409 with every factory goody in the shed from 3 barrel to two 4s*, factory cast headers, big heads, etc., usually set up with a single 4, Isky cam and Doug Thorley headers; coolest and loudest idling car that shook every window in the house - 66 Lemans Sprint with a transplanted 421 that would pull the front wheels off the ground in 1st, 2nd and 3rd; really fast but ate 12 bolts regularly. By the time I got my car no 4 speeds or big displacement were allowed. I was lucky to buy a 67 Chevelle with a small block, power glide and bench seat. Was a Michigan car so ultimately a real rust bucket.
> 
> Can’t post photos from this device, so here is a post of mine from the MAC thread. I am looking forward to this tree. I expect more to come as soggy as the ground is here. Ron



17 years old, classmate 17, early one Sunday morning... down Military Rd in Seattle, WA down S by the airport... just N of Hwy 99, in his 63 maroon Impala SS, black buckets, no sb!, 409 dual quad, 4-speed posi... WOT thru all 4 gears to close to top of 4th. WOW what a ride... 

_he saved his pennies, and he saved his dimes..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

to all!


----------



## James Miller

Even the dogs think Santa won't come if you don't go to bed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 692432
> Even the dogs think Santa won't come if you don't go to bed.



cute! I like that... he** would have to freeze over, b4 I could get my two... to do that! lol


----------



## rwoods

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 17 years old, classmate 17, early one Sunday morning... down Military Rd in Seattle, WA down S by the airport... just N of Hwy 99, in his 63 maroon Impala SS, black buckets, no sb!, 409 dual quad, 4-speed... WOT thru all 4 gears to close to top of 4th. WOW what a ride...
> 
> View attachment 692465



My brother’s car except I don’t think his interior was black. I want to say red, but I can’t remember. I must be getting old. I do remember him carrying a handful of push rods in the center console. It had the habit of bending them though the red line was only 5500 rpms or so. Ron


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 692366
> Got the fiskars out and worked up the the crab apple got 4 wheel barrel loads out of that small scrounge. View attachment 692368
> No fancy beer here I'm a simpleton just .


I gotta tell ya, if you waved that yuengling in front of me right now I’d trade you one of my Super 1050s for it. Doc said I can’t have a beer till I finish the blood thinner study I signed up for. I figured what the heck, I’ve got to take them, might as well help them out. Today is day 20 since the surgery, 40 days to go.


----------



## rwoods

I was thrilled the day I came off blood thinners. My cutting buddy is hoping to find a way off his. I hope you can too.

Ron


----------



## nighthunter

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I gotta tell ya, if you waved that yuengling in front of me right now I’d trade you one of my Super 1050s for it. Doc said I can’t have a beer till I finish the blood thinner study I signed up for. I figured what the heck, I’ve got to take them, might as well help them out. Today is day 20 since the surgery, 40 days to go.


I'd bring you a case for a a super 1050 .


----------



## rarefish383

rwoods said:


> I was thrilled the day I came off blood thinners. My cutting buddy is hoping to find a way off his. I hope you can too.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron, mine are because of knee surgery. I can go count how many pills are left in the bottle and I'm done. My surgeon said he was in a study program seeing if there is any difference between 3 blood thinners. It's a blind test and you don't know which one you get till the morning of surgery. I got warfarin, which is what I had when I got my other knee replaced, so I went ahead with the study.


----------



## rwoods

Rat poison as they call it. Warfarin is what I took. Never knew I cut myself so much - those who have been there know - you find blood trails everywhere and then realize it is yours.

Ron


----------



## JustJeff

Back before Black Friday, I had remarked about a deal on a splitter at Tractor Supply. She bought it and stashed it at her dads shop enlisting the help of 5 young lads to unload it. Unfortunately I have family obligations today or I’d be bolting it together right now. I don’t usually post about presents because I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad but I thought you guys would understand my excitement. I have the best wife!
25 ton. Briggs and Stratton motor.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

JustJeff said:


> Back before Black Friday, I had remarked about a deal on a splitter at Tractor Supply. She bought it and stashed it at her dads shop enlisting the help of 5 young lads to unload it. Unfortunately I have family obligations today or I’d be bolting it together right now. I don’t usually post about presents because I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad but I thought you guys would understand my excitement. I have the best wife!View attachment 692498
> 25 ton. Briggs and Stratton motor.


That's a clever woman!


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I don’t usually post about presents because I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad but I thought you guys would understand my excitement.


Love the wrapping paper!

Philbert


----------



## burtle

JustJeff said:


> Back before Black Friday, I had remarked about a deal on a splitter at Tractor Supply. She bought it and stashed it at her dads shop enlisting the help of 5 young lads to unload it. Unfortunately I have family obligations today or I’d be bolting it together right now. I don’t usually post about presents because I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad but I thought you guys would understand my excitement. I have the best wife!View attachment 692498
> 25 ton. Briggs and Stratton motor.





That’s awesome!!! You’ll love it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*Scrounging firewood and related sundries...*



JustJeff said:


> Back before Black Friday, I had remarked about a deal on a splitter at Tractor Supply. She bought it and stashed it at her dads shop enlisting the help of 5 young lads to unload it. Unfortunately I have family obligations today or I’d be bolting it together right now. I don’t usually post about presents because I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad but I thought you guys would understand my excitement. I have the best wife!View attachment 692498
> 25 ton. Briggs and Stratton motor.



_> I don’t want others to feel that I’m bragging or make them feel bad_

 I dint feel bad before, but now that you bring it up.... 

lol, j/k... kicka** present. that's for sure. not a bad C.D. _'scrounge'_ lol I think even ol Scrooge would like that scrounge ~


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Mad Elf is by far the worst beer I ever had.



I’ll volunteer to bring the beer to the next PA GTG. We are fortunate to have so many good craft brewers in the region. Troegs is one of them and if you ever have the chance to stop at their Brewery in Hershey,PA, Mad Elf is THAT much better on draft



Dahmer said:


> Last night I bought a couple bottles of Woolrich Pennsylvania Tuxedo for me and my cutting buddy. Brewed with spruce tips. Second worst beer I ever tried.



I picked up a six pack. I HAD to drink all six. The first was just as bad as the sixth. Something about beer with spruce tips. Bad combo there are not too many beers I won’t drink.



farmer steve said:


> Tried that last year just for @dancan. Wasn't impressed. Maybe ya need more than a couple.



They didn’t get any better after the first Dogfish has some good beers. My favorite is their Punkin Ale in the fall.


----------



## Ryan A

All the car stories......

First car was my ‘81 Malibu with a 400 SBC. I wasn’t fortunate enough to grow up in the heyday of muscle cars.

My love for two strokes came from my Kawasaki triple, a 1975 H1 (500cc) that I still have. Saw the ad in the Philadelphia inquirer and picked it up from a guy in Northeast Philadelphia. He had an H2(750cc) but refused to sell that to me. This was my commuter back and forth to West Chester University during the fall/winter of 2003-04 while I swapped the small block into the Malibu. Click the thumbnails below...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I thought I had a fast car when I had a 70 gto rag top that ran in the mid 10's. Stroked original 400 30+ 11:1 custom cam dynamics cam,rtc t400, 4:11 gears, holly flowed about 1025cfm. 3750 lbs of sleeper.

Outside the bar I got shut down by a vette running 2 turbos for about 850hp. I realized that day racing was too much about who spends the most $$$


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I thought I had a fast car when I had a 70 gto rag top that ran in the mid 10's. Stroked original 400 30+ 11:1 custom cam dynamics cam,rtc t400, 4:11 gears, holly flowed about 1025cfm. 3750 lbs of sleeper.
> 
> Outside the bar I got shut down by a vette running 2 turbos for about 850hp. I realized that day racing was too much about who spends the most $$$


How fast do you want to spend is how it was described to me. Doesn't always apply though. You'll work real hard in a 3,500lb 650hp muscle car to not get walked by the kid that built his 1,900lb 400hp civic/crx with junk yard parts and Craig's list deals for less then the motor in that muscle car. I miss that civic. 9500rpm on the stock bottom end and valve train. Lightened a lot of wallets with it back in the day.


----------



## MustangMike

Power to weight, and getting it to the road is where it was at. The 67 + 68 Mustangs (Cudas, Camaros, Novas, etc) were about the lightest cars you could put a big block in, so they were my favorite.

That was way before they came out with kits to make small blocks with big block displacement, and long before you ever heard of a Civic!


----------



## cantoo

Got some trees down and hauled home. Also got to do some welding. Everything is still only half frozen so I could only haul a few logs at a time. I have to cross a ploughed field and then have a couple of hills to go up. Was a nice day in the bush.


----------



## cantoo

I haven't been in that section of bush for a couple of months. The wood peckers are telling me to get my sheet together and get those trees out. I can't believe how quickly the trees are dying and how the peckers are going nuts.


----------



## dancan

Well , I fired up the Yammy , put together the woodrack by the door and filled it , it holds a face of a cord .
A balmy windthrill of -1 F out there but 80F in the house on scrounged wood 
Stay warm my friends


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Well , I fired up the Yammy , put together the woodrack by the door and filled it , it holds a face of a cord .
> A balmy windthrill of -1 F out there but 80F in the house on scrounged wood
> Stay warm my friends


80 is cooking. I'm ready to open windows at 70 or up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

72-74° is just comfort.


----------



## dancan

The turkey in the oven pushed up the temps lol


----------



## panolo

@cantoo Is that all borer killed ash? Also in your second pick what is that scaly tree on the left?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Power to weight, and getting it to the road is where it was at. The 67 + 68 Mustangs (Cudas, Camaros, Novas, etc) were about the lightest cars you could put a big block in, so they were my favorite. That was way before they came out with kits to make small blocks with big block displacement, and long before you ever heard of a Civic!



yup! back in the mid-60's and up to about 1970... when those new factory hot rods showed up at the dealer's showroom, well, for me at least... ok, me and my buddies... it was 

I was a chevie guy then. but I know ford and Chrysler had their head turners, too. any 67/68 Camaro with a Big Block in it was King! and if you liked Chevie, who didn't want and respect a 68/69 Nova with a 375 horse solid lifter engine in it!! ? of course, the '67 427 'vette Stingray was in a class by itself. I think it took right about $4200 too buy one like that... new! guy up the street had just bot a new one, green, 4-spped. 427! omg


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

104 octane gasoline, Chevron's white pump was usually 28-cents a gallon 'circa 1967, sometimes as low as 26-cents a gallon! (how I grumbled having to buy it for my 12.5:1 427 rat motor! lol run the good stuff, sing, anything else and it would rattle!) and that stuff would make any 11:1 engine sing... and if 12.5:1... no prob, even those would sing on that elixir! 

you just would have had to have been there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I haven't been in that section of bush for a couple of months. The wood peckers are telling me to get my sheet together and get those trees out. I can't believe how quickly the trees are dying and how the peckers are going nuts.
> View attachment 692557
> View attachment 692558
> View attachment 692559
> View attachment 692561
> View attachment 692560



thanks for those swell pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> *72-74° is just comfort*.



one poster on another thread said he got to his house and it was 40F! chilly - but up where D-ick Proenneke lived, up at Twin Lakes, AK in his book _Alone In The Wilderness_ he stated that after a day out on the ice (up to 30" thick) and snowy, windy and -35F... when he got back to the cabin... it was a _"toasty 45!"_ 

it was a _"toasty 45!" _


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 104 octane gasoline, Chevron's white pump was usually 28-cents a gallon 'circa 1967, sometimes as low as 26-cents a gallon! (how I grumbled having to buy it for my 12.5:1 427 rat motor! lol run the good stuff, sing, anything else and it would rattle!) and that stuff would make any 11:1 engine sing... and if 12.5:1... no prob, even those would sing on that elixir!
> 
> you just would have had to have been there...


These days I'd say 90% of the fast street cars around here run e85. 104 octane and cheaper then 87.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> These days I'd say 90% of the fast street cars around here run e85. 104 octane and cheaper then 87.



I have used 104 in the past. not much e85. but up to 10% ethanol, just about all gasoline here is that in the Regular brand. do they add a % of 104 to a tank full, or an entire can? with today's electronics and turbos and the helix-type blowers... and very efficient inter-coolers... the air is not so beat up as with a roots-type... the new supercharged Corvette (@$107K!) is _pure poetry in motion_... off-idle, part throttle, mid-range and at WOT*... even if it requires premium grade gasoline. I guess, lol... if one has to ask, "really!, Premium Only?"... they cannot afford the car! ~ 

*modern automotive technology!


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have used 104 in the past. not much e85. but up to 10% ethanol, just about all gasoline here is that in the Regular brand. do they add a % of 104 to a tank full, or an entire can? with today's electronics and turbos and the helix-type blowers... and very efficient inter-coolers... the air is not so beat up as with a roots-type... the new supercharged Corvette (@$107K!) is _pure poetry in motion_... off-idle, part throttle, mid-range and at WOT*... even if it requires premium grade gasoline. I guess, lol... if one has to ask, "really!, Premium Only?"... they cannot afford the car! ~
> 
> *modern automotive technology!


The octane rating for e85 is around 104. No need to add anything.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, that was the heyday for super cars for a long time (just recently being eclipsed). However, even back then, it was just like our "ported saws". If you car was showroom stock, you were not running against us! When I had the 427 Ford Engine in the 70 Boss 302 Body a friend got a brand new 464 460Hp Chevelle. He looked at me and said "no way am I running you, I'm stock".


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> Also in your second pick what is that scaly tree on the left?



Looks like Black Cherry to me.


----------



## MustangMike

Of course back in the late 60s early 70s power adders were almost unheard of on the street, your car ran on your built motor!

A SC would stick about a foot above your hood, and was almost exclusively for the track, and there were no turbo or nitrous kits. Just bad cams, headers, self ported heads/intakes, and carb and intake options. No AM heads, or crank/rod/piston kits (that did not use OEM cranks)!

That said, we made enough power that if you didn't know how to drive, you could not win a race. Also, all the fastest cars were 4 speed stick.

Some guys would let other people race their cars, because they did not know how to launch or row the gears fast enough.


----------



## dancan

Sunny and 19F , I think I'll go find a blowdown to cut


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Got some trees down and hauled home. Also got to do some welding. Everything is still only half frozen so I could only haul a few logs at a time. I have to cross a ploughed field and then have a couple of hills to go up. Was a nice day in the bush.
> View attachment 692551
> View attachment 692552
> View attachment 692553
> View attachment 692554
> View attachment 692556



I like that *L35*... out in the outback, complete with chains!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Well , I fired up the Yammy , put together the woodrack by the door and filled it , *it holds a face of a cord* .
> A balmy windthrill of -1 F out there but 80F in the house on scrounged wood  Stay warm my friends



I just expanded my knowledge of cords, well... sorta! ~

not that I was concerned about it, as any time full... a handful of firewood. (see below) but on one of those always too cold in Alaska shows... the _'pioneer'_... stated he had to turn some standing dead wood into firewood. and omg all with only an axe.  then once he had hauled it back to his cabin area he mentioned cords and said a cord is 128 cu ft. well... I know a cord is 4 x 4 x 8... but never thot of it in terms of cu ft. board feet? lol... so I got to thinking... hmmm  my orange 2-wheel wheelbarrow is 10 cu ft. that means I need just about 13 loads to make a cord. or... each wheelbarrow full is 1/13th of a cord.

I know. trivia. but some trivia we cannot live without! lol



orange 2-wheel wheelbarrow is 10 cu ft or 1/13th of a cord...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> The octane rating for e85 is around 104. No need to add anything.



I wish the 10% p-water we have to buy down here was 104! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Yea, that was the heyday for super cars for a long time (just recently being eclipsed). However, even back then, it was just like our "ported saws". _*If you car was showroom stock, you were not running against us!*_ When I had the 427 Ford Engine in the 70 Boss 302 Body a friend got a brand new 464 460Hp Chevelle. He looked at me and said "no way am I running you, I'm stock".




lol - that's right - if you was running showroom stock, no matter what the options... 'you, they... weren't running against us!'... I ate everything that came up against me on the street... running a '36 Ford 3-window, that L88 427 cu in chevie big block, dual quad tunnel ram, in a near albeit primer look-a-like Stone/Woods/Cook gasser.  I built the tube axle set up myself, although I had to have the radius rod's brackets milled and the king pin bushings reamed out to fit my old ford spindles... all chevie running gear, 4:56 tail end. there was a late nite faction down at the shipyards in Seattle, Bethleham Steel's parking lot. the cnk's would come in late at night... and sit down there with their modified Hemi's... I heard about them, some of my cohorts would go down and chew the fat... I never ran any of them...

nitrous was still a legend from WWII P-38's, etc....

_postscript:_ no way was I going to run cast manifolds, or even just duals. I wanted over the wheel sphaghetti pipes n dumps. a guy I knew was going to make me some. he worked in speed shop and also exh shop. I waited, and I waited.... but he never came thru. finally, I got me a flange kit and some big diameter u-bends. and with my hacksaw I fastened up a pair that any drag gasser would have been proud of. but alas, I dint gas weld too good then, but i could run a mean arc stick!... and they were only tacked. but... my next door neighbor was a pro welder at Boeing. so I talked to him, told him my story... he listened.  I was asking him if he would do the welding?... (_pretty please!)_ lol... finally, he said OK. "but I am not doing it for free!" "so how much would you want?" remember back then regular gasoline was 17-cents a gallon. he said... looking me in the eye: " ten bucks! I will do it for ten bucks. no less!" ok, I said... 

$10.00! you would have had to have been there then! lol

--------------------
he did it, too. $10.00. but when I picked them up, he said, there u go! but u can be sure I will never do _that_... again for no ten bucks!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> one poster on another thread said he got to his house and it was 40F! chilly - but up where D-ick Proenneke lived, up at Twin Lakes, AK in his book _Alone In The Wilderness_ he stated that after a day out on the ice (up to 30" thick) and snowy, windy and -35F... when he got back to the cabin... it was a _"toasty 45!"_
> 
> it was a _"toasty 45!" _


Its been that cold in my house when its zero outside and I was gone for a while. When its zero outside with a 15mph wind 45 feels fantastic. Just dont sit around in your boxers. And stay close to the stove till the house warms up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got those 2 cherry limbs worked up. Let it snow!



Starting to add up.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thought of you lot this morning. Wondering how many of you are snowed in and dreaming of Spring. 
This crossed my mind as I was admiring the view from my kayak, about to land my first of about a 1/2 dozen fish. 
Here's a pic from this morning down here, for the Winter white-outers experiencing cabin fever up there:


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got those 2 cherry limbs worked up. Let it snow!
> YA want it to snow? Just take that tarp off of it for a day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to add up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Thought of you lot this morning. Wondering how many of you are snowed in and dreaming of Spring.
> This crossed my mind as I was admiring the view from my kayak, about to land my first of about a 1/2 dozen fish.
> Here's a pic from this morning down here, for the Winter white-outers experiencing cabin fever up there:
> View attachment 692713


I would take that white out. Friday is 58* and thunderstorms. Everything is so swampy now you can’t get in.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> I would take that white out. Friday is 58* and thunderstorms. Everything is so swampy now you can’t get in.


Time to go fishing then?
From this morning:


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My son ditched on Christmas and went ice fishing. I think he was rebelling against his gf's family. Appearently they are a controlling lot. Screwed him out of a hunting date with his gal the week before. Oh to be young and perfect all the time!


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> My son ditched on Christmas and went ice fishing. I think he was rebelling against his gf's family. Appearently they are a controlling lot. Screwed him out of a hunting date with his gal the week before. Oh to be young and perfect all the time!


Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Time to go fishing then?
> From this morning:
> View attachment 692714


Like to but the creeks and rivers are running high and I already put the boat and motor away for “winter”.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Like to but the creeks and rivers are running high and I already put the boat and motor away for “winter”.


 Can you earn reward points at home to redeem when the weather is more amenable to outdoor pursuits? I'm often in overdraft but occasionally all the moons are in alignment and I earn enough points for a leave pass off the plantation.


----------



## dancan

WoOT !!!


----------



## dancan

Well , the excitement was short lived


----------



## James Miller

The punky middle means you only have to split the outside.


----------



## dancan

But being a nice day I wasn't gonna let that stop me 
I bucked that birch into 8' sections and will go haul it out with the tractor later .
Good stuff further up .






Then I headed over to a section of road that I hadn't been on before and walked a good bit taking inventory .

















Found a bunch of dead standing and dead top maples that we'll have to go get over the winter 
On the way home I spotted a broken top pine so ,,,


















Stay warm my friends !


----------



## MustangMike

Making progress, Slowly, but making progress. Went with wife and dogs for over a 2 mile walk on the bike path, then came home and wheel barrowed and stacked some split Hickory.

Did not over stack the wheelbarrow like I normally do, but I did fill the 6 cube thing level to the top. And nothing hurts!!! 

Let me clarify, nothing hurts when walking or sitting. I still hurt getting in/out of the car, or putting my socks on, but I seem to be able to do mild stuff pain free, which is a big improvement.

Today is a day over 4 weeks.


----------



## JustJeff

Punky middle makes great Swedish candles.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Time to go fishing then?
> From this morning:
> View attachment 692714


What kind of kayak are you using?


----------



## cantoo

panolo said:


> @cantoo Is that all borer killed ash? Also in your second pick what is that scaly tree on the .
> Yes the ash all dead or dying. And Mike is right that is a cherry. There are quite a few in the bush but most are forked about 20' or so up. There is one that is 23" diameter and 30' to the 1st branch and straight as an arrow sitting there waiting for my saw bandmill.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Changed oil in the snowblower prepping for the big storm. Then after putting up those cherry limbs I went to town to get gas for the tractor, snowblower ECT.. Just in case!

Needed some hydraulic oil so stopped at the most loved/hated box store. Figured I could get some Chile fixins and oil. OMFG! You would think the storm of the century was coming.

Positive note the gas station had the cheap cigarellos I like. Gas was $2.00 I almost fainted.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> What kind of kayak are you using?


A locally made cheapie. We have some great fishing kayak makers in NZ but I couldn't afford them so went with a smaller (3.6m) model from another NZ maker and have been really happy with how well made it is and now consider this manufacturer a great one too and this model is a bargain.

Maker is AR Moulding, brand is Phoenix, model is Hornet.


----------



## panolo

Figured @MustangMike was right @cantoo on the cherry. Kinda what I thought to myself but I'm not sure if I have seen one close up that isn't a smooth bark cherry. Does that ash rot out quick when the peckers get to it?


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> A locally made cheapie. We have some great fishing kayak makers in NZ but I couldn't afford them so went with a smaller (3.6m) model from another NZ maker and have been really happy with how well made it is and now consider this manufacturer a great one too and this model is a bargain.
> 
> Maker is AR Moulding, brand is Phoenix, model is Hornet.
> 
> View attachment 692763



We are just getting in to kayaking. My daughter bought her own this summer with her own money from her first job. It’s called a Strider from Winner kayaks and they are made in China. A friend had one and I really liked it. Tracks really well for a 3m boat but handles well enough for river running as well. Comes with a couple rod holders. At $540 Canuck bucks it’s a bit more that the pelican cheapies and half the price or less than the big names. This one is what I got my wife for Christmas.


----------



## JustJeff

If anyone decides to purchase a log splitter, make sure you have some stout boys handy. My 3 boys are all over 225lbs and the 4 of us had all we wanted slugging that crate in and out of my truck!


----------



## cantoo

I'm not sure yet on how well the ash is going to keep standing up. Since I bought my Bandmill last year I haven't been cutting anything bigger than 14" or so. The big ones seem to be really getting hit hard by the wood peckers so maybe the wood isn't going to be much good for lumber either. I was planning to cut it into trailer decking or barn flooring anyway though. The big stuff does produce a lot of nice firewood quick too though. The center of the logs are really dark and seem much wetter than the non wood peckered stuff so I assume that means it will rot faster. I stack my logs on crap poplar logs so they stay off the dirt a bit at least. I also have gravelly land and on a hill with lots of wind so I hope that helps. I'm hoping I get a few more years out of the ash at least. Not sure what I will cut then as everyone else will be looking for firewood logs too.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> If anyone decides to purchase a log splitter . . .


Not as nice, but coupon for 20% any HF log splitter:


coupon # 46326804, valid through 1/31/19.

(embarrassed to even sign this post)


----------



## JustJeff

One of those is the predator that splits both ways (extend and return stroke). They are a slick looking unit.


----------



## JustJeff

At 750 usd with 20% off...600 sheckels for a new log splitter is a good deal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> *Thought of you lot this morning.* Wondering how many of you are snowed in and dreaming of Spring. This crossed my mind as I was admiring the view from my kayak, about to land my first of about a 1/2 dozen fish. Here's a pic from this morning down here, for the Winter white-outers experiencing cabin fever up there:
> View attachment 692713



I am mostly just dreaming of more beer!, thanks. 

*>Thought of you lot this morning.*

I know, does sound kinda tacky... I mean... weese much more than just a lot of... lol. think what KB means is... 'Thought of you all a lot this morning..." ;

**

_glad to hear it KB_


----------



## woodchip rookie

By the end of friday we should be able to fish off the roof. Gonna be 60 here. Wettest year I think I have seen


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Time to go fishing then? From this morning: View attachment 692714



dinner!


----------



## Jakers

Scrounging will be on hold here for a while as we let the snow settle. 6" on the ground and still falling. The weather guessers are saying 8-16" depending on who ya watch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> By the end of friday we should be able to fish off the roof. Gonna be 60 here. Wettest year I think I have seen



so wet in my neck of the wood, out there along the county line... my gas guy couldn't drive his propane truck up to my place. that was a month ago. and I was low. well, setting is low, but not sure if I got any gas left. prob not! 

might have to just get along with 40F lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> But being a nice day I wasn't gonna let that stop me
> I bucked that birch into 8' sections and will go haul it out with the tractor later .
> Good stuff further up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I headed over to a section of road that I hadn't been on before and walked a good bit taking inventory .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a bunch of dead standing and dead top maples that we'll have to go get over the winter
> On the way home I spotted a broken top pine so ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm my friends !



nice foto album!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Making progress, Slowly, but making progress. Went with wife and dogs for over a 2 mile walk on the bike path, then came home and wheel barrowed and stacked some split Hickory.
> 
> Did not over stack the wheelbarrow like I normally do, but I did fill the 6 cube thing level to the top. And nothing hurts!!!
> 
> Let me clarify, nothing hurts when walking or sitting. I still hurt getting in/out of the car, or putting my socks on, *but I seem to be able to do mild stuff pain free,* which is a big improvement.
> 
> Today is a day over 4 weeks.



progress!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Changed oil in the snowblower prepping for the big storm. Then after putting up those cherry limbs I went to town to get gas for the tractor, snowblower ECT.. Just in case! Needed some hydraulic oil so stopped at the most loved/hated box store. Figured I could get some Chile fixins and oil. OMFG! You would think the storm of the century was coming. Positive note the gas station had the cheap cigarellos I like. Gas was $2.00 I almost fainted.



went over to Saw House, e side of town... got new chain issue resolved for chain swap on my 40 yr old craftsman electric... and installed a bar/chain tightener screw since I lost mine... grrr, had to mod it... and got a 026 carb kit... think maybe I will overhaul it... heavy rain, heavy traffic, slick roads... scary stuff. spray all over. and got new fuel pump for carb rebuild project on my van. lookg fwd to trying out my new chain on elec 14"... I have my eye on some scrounge down the street neighbor said I could have. section it with gas, then make stix, but try new chain out on elec saw.... great day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> A locally made cheapie. We have some great fishing kayak makers in NZ but I couldn't afford them so went with a smaller (3.6m) model from another NZ maker and have been really happy with how well made it is and now consider this manufacturer a great one too and this model is a bargain.
> 
> Maker is AR Moulding, brand is Phoenix, model is Hornet.
> 
> View attachment 692763



looks good, I wouldn't mind having one like yours...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> If anyone decides to purchase a log splitter, make sure you have some stout boys handy. My 3 boys are all over 225lbs and the 4 of us had all we wanted slugging that crate in and out of my truck!



point well made. one reason I still haven't bot another splitter, like the 3-pt PTO or tractor pumped... who is going to load it up and unload it. omg...  I can handle mine just fine, but a vert/horiz 25-T would be nice...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I'm not sure yet on how well the ash is going to keep standing up. Since I bought my Bandmill last year I haven't been cutting anything bigger than 14" or so. The big ones seem to be really getting hit hard by the wood peckers so maybe the wood isn't going to be much good for lumber either. I was planning to cut it into trailer decking or barn flooring anyway though. The big stuff does produce a lot of nice firewood quick too though. The center of the logs are really dark and seem much wetter than the non wood peckered stuff so I assume that means it will rot faster. I stack my logs on crap poplar logs so they stay off the dirt a bit at least. I also have gravelly land and on a hill with lots of wind so I hope that helps. I'm hoping I get a few more years out of the ash at least. Not sure what I will cut then as everyone else will be looking for firewood logs too.
> View attachment 692788



cute kids!


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 692786
> We are just getting in to kayaking. My daughter bought her own this summer with her own money from her first job. It’s called a Strider from Winner kayaks and they are made in China. A friend had one and I really liked it. Tracks really well for a 3m boat but handles well enough for river running as well. Comes with a couple rod holders. At $540 Canuck bucks it’s a bit more that the pelican cheapies and half the price or less than the big names. This one is what I got my wife for Christmas.


That looks like a whole lot of fun. Would be a blast in the surf. Good on your daughter working and saving for her own. There are some nice Chinese ones around here too, but I didn't want to risk it because at the time I had all these great plans of getting out wide and going on inter-island multi-day trips (until i realised how much effort paddling can be against wind/tide, etc).
I hope you guys have a ball in your ones.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> If anyone decides to purchase a log splitter, make sure you have some stout boys handy. My 3 boys are all over 225lbs and the 4 of us had all we wanted slugging that crate in and out of my truck!


Am a few months away from buying one and is a good chance it'll be from USA. But a box wedge design and I'll make a few tweaks when it gets here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I am mostly just dreaming of more beer!, thanks.
> 
> *>Thought of you lot this morning.*
> 
> I know, does sound kinda tacky... I mean... weese much more than just a lot of... lol. think what KB means is... 'Thought of you all a lot this morning..." ;
> 
> **
> 
> _glad to hear it KB_


Scrounging fish is probably more fun than wood. Just. I promise I won't give any of you lot a fleeting thought while I'm being towed around the ocean by a record kingfish (you guys call 'em amberjacks I think). That's the target species tomorrow morning.


----------



## MustangMike

When TS puts the log splitter on sale, they are already assembled and have Hydraulic Fluid, a big cost and time savings!


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Scrounging fish is probably more fun than wood. Just. I promise I won't give any of you lot a fleeting thought while I'm being towed around the ocean by a record kingfish (you guys call 'em amberjacks I think). That's the target species tomorrow morning.


The guys I know that fish saltwater call them kingfish.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah no kidding. 6.5 gallons of oil. I looked it up and oil is anywhere from 65-120 bucks for a 5 gallon bucket!


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Yeah no kidding. 6.5 gallons of oil. I looked it up and oil is anywhere from 65-120 bucks for a 5 gallon bucket!


The oil in are splitter in the 15 years I've known my wife. Still looks good. So the price up front seems high but it last a long time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got my 30T County Line "Fast Model"at TSC fully assembled with hyd/eng oil and the mngr gave me an extra quart of engine oil for the break in oil change. He even hooked it to my truck for me. $1,300ish OTD.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ya can't see it but it snowed 3" or so last night. Warmed to near 40°F and is steady raining now!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> The oil in are splitter in the 15 years I've known my wife. Still looks good. So the price up front seems high but it last a long time.



oil doesn't go bad, it only gets dirty or maybe contaminated. if its not too dirty, etc. it's still good to go.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Got my 30T County Line "Fast Model"at TSC fully assembled with hyd/eng oil and the mngr gave me an extra quart of engine oil for the break in oil change. He even hooked it to my truck for me. $1,300ish OTD.



sounds like u made a good deal! umm, maybe u can talk them into helping with all the splitting?! lol. or at least, the cutting...


----------



## JustJeff

You can buy them assembled here as well. This was an online order Black Friday deal. Truck ship, store pickup. I got home from family Christmas last night and went right to the garage. It was going good until I put on wheel #2 and the castle nut was a bit buggered. Instead of walking away, I forced it a bit and made matters worse. Lol. Live and never learn. This morning I went to the shop and borrowed a die and fixed the thread, got a new nut and everything else went together perfectly. Got oil on sale plus I had a gift card left from my birthday so it took the sting out of the price. Engine started on the first pull. Split a couple pieces and I’m really excited for spring!


----------



## Philbert

'_Black Friday_' in Canada!?! Your Thanksgiving is in October!!!

(Maybe it should be 'Black Fri-_Eh_!)

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Looks good Jeff. It's raining out here now so you better get a quick run on the sled. I got 2 more loads cut down and hauled home. Sounds like it's going to be wet for awhile again at least I have a bunch and can cut into rounds if I get bored. The ash are all breaking up as they fall, only a couple of branches on them left to trim. It's not a good sign for the future. A bunch were punky in the bottom too. Somewhere around 130 to 150 logs 13' 4" long in two days, well two part days I'm on holidays so late start and early finish.


----------



## JustJeff

We are close enough to the American border that cross border shopping is popular when the dollar is good. Couple years ago when the dollar was equal, it was awesome for us Canucks. Pretty tough to beat the buying power of the American dollar. So Canadian retailers started Black Friday sales to compete with American stores. Not as much of an issue now as the Canuck buck is worth roughly 75 cents U.S. but the Black Friday tradition is here.


----------



## crowbuster

Poured rain all day and high winds. I may never cut wood again...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Clouds reflecting city lights barn and trees silhouetted.

Yeah cabin fever day. I did put chains on the tractor.


----------



## dancan

Wasn't a great day here , 15F at the warmest and 35mph winds .
5F tonight and 48 on Saturday ?
72F in the house on scrounged wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 692899
> You can buy them assembled here as well. This was an online order Black Friday deal. Truck ship, store pickup. I got home from family Christmas last night and went right to the garage. It was going good until I put on wheel #2 and the castle nut was a bit buggered. Instead of walking away, I forced it a bit and made matters worse. Lol. Live and never learn. This morning I went to the shop and borrowed a die and fixed the thread, got a new nut and everything else went together perfectly. Got oil on sale plus I had a gift card left from my birthday so it took the sting out of the price. Engine started on the first pull. Split a couple pieces and I’m really excited for spring!



nice foto there, new splitter and all that snow. sunny day!  my OM for my splitter said to cycle the splitting ram 10 times in warm weather to warm up the oils and seals. more if cold out. in cool weather I cycle it 20 times. I also do it with my tractors, too. bucket, etc. that will warm it up. in warm weather 10 times and she's pretty well warmed up. gets hot, warm or cold once splitting. 35 years old. still splits just like new. and my engine, always starts first click! if not, then by 2nd... and I make it a personal crusade to always keep all metal moving parts, slides well lubed with both gear oil and anti seize... depending on just what the part is and how dry the running metal. has served me well, that procedure. I never let the I-beam, the C to the wedge of the wedge's craddle ever get dry. in fact, I will also lube the wedge's edge and the chunk's split, too with oil if a hard split. makes a big dif. what wouldn't split, then splits with ease. after all theese yrs, i can tell by engine sound if the split is going to stall... so i just back up, lube up and try again... and presto! split in two!  and running the wedge back n forth dry as in first warming up vs lubed the fwd speed is improved... and splits easier, too. I don't see too many splitters well taken care of, but I have seen quite a few rusty, oily, and worn slider beams...

have fun. send some pix of that first cord or two...


----------



## MustangMike

My splitter motor gets about 30 seconds of warm up, then the hydraulics get warmed up with wood in the jaws! With that cutter in front of the wedge, it may slow but it never stops! If it is wood, it goes through it! (only a 22 Ton). 4 years old now, does about 20 cord/year. Replaced a return hose this year and added some fluid.


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome back Cowboy! How was the vacation (or do you say Holiday down there, like in England?)


----------



## mdwood

Drive by Craiglisting
Some of the logs wher 6-8 feet long
Decent truckload maple maybe?


----------



## 95custmz

mdwood said:


> Drive by Craiglisting
> Some of the logs wher 6-8 feet long
> Decent truckload maple maybe?



Looks like Box Elder. A Maple hybrid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Welcome back Cowboy! How was the vacation (or do you say Holiday down there, like in England?)


Cowboy won’t be able to respond until he has at least 12 pics ready!


----------



## cantoo

Wife put her foot down today and said it was too wet and muddy to go to the bush, told me I had to work in the house so I did. My shop is attached to the house. Put the front chains on, attached another cross link between each one on the rears. Also added a set of teeth to the grapple to pull from the small end of trees. She was pretty impressed. She walked in the door and said " holy, you actually vacuumed the floor", silly woman left the central vac hose out in the hallway. I actually just disconnected it and moved it away because I almost tripped over it getting a glass of water. And now my grandson is showing me the drums he found hidden in the play room.


----------



## LondonNeil

Nice splitter Just Jeff! May I ask, what does that set you back roughly? In the UK a 25 tonne splitter like that would be ~£1400. Goolge says that's almost US$1800. For comparison a Stihl MS880 with 48" bar and chain would be about £1300.


----------



## MustangMike

My 22 Ton was only $1,000, well worth it.


----------



## JustJeff

The splitter was 999 Canadian. Roughly 750 American. 
One pound sterling costs $1.70 Canadian!


----------



## MustangMike

OK, I promised some old pics, hope these come out OK.

The first set of pics show the last deer my Uncle (who taught me to hunt) took, a spike, and the doe I got on the right. It was before I had a cabin built, we hunted from the car, around 1986. Then below is the First Buck I got with a Bow and arrow, a big guy in the early 1980 (the antler on the other side was broken off), and a Coyote I got in 97.

Moose River was in the early 1970s. I have a 348 Winchester Model 71 and a Puma Bowie Knife, my Uncle has a Mdl 95 in 30-40 Krag. My Aunt's Rifle (unfortunately not pictured) was a Model 95 done over by Griffin and Howe in 30-06.

My Blue 70 Boss with the 427 Ford Motor (my 68 302 in the background), and my Black 68 428 Drag Pack 4:30 gears. Would have been worth a fortune if I kept it. I've seen them go for over 1/2 mill (fully restored) on Barrett Jackson a few years back.


----------



## MustangMike

My 67 390 GTA is in the second set of pics (Red).


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I have same splitter as MustanMike, got it on sale for $850, that was assembled and full of oil. 4 years ago.


----------



## cantoo

Looks like a VW Thing too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did I see a VW Thing?


MustangMike said:


> OK, I promised some old pics, hope these come out OK.
> 
> The first set of pics show the last deer my Uncle (who taught me to hunt) took, a spike, and the doe I got on the right. It was before I had a cabin built, we hunted from the car, around 1986. Then below is the First Buck I got with a Bow and arrow, a big guy in the early 1980 (the antler on the other side was broken off), and a Coyote I got in 97.
> 
> Moose River was in the early 1970s. I have a 348 Winchester Model 71 and a Puma Bowie Knife, my Uncle has a Mdl 95 in 30-40 Krag. My Aunt's Rifle (unfortunately not pictured) was a Model 95 done over by Griffin and Howe in 30-06.
> 
> My Blue 70 Boss with the 427 Ford Motor (my 68 302 in the background), and my Black 68 428 Drag Pack 4:30 gears. Would have been worth a fortune if I kept it. I've seen them go for over 1/2 mill (fully restored) on Barrett Jackson a few years back.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, my Uncle had a VW Thing! You guys are correct!

Wish I had a pic of my Aunt's Model 95, it was a thing of Beauty.

And, the Ruger M77 I took that doe with, was a Bicentennial Ruger in 300 Win Mag. I still have it, it used to shoot 5 shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> I have same splitter as MustanMike, got it on sale for $850, that was assembled and full of oil. 4 years ago.[/QUOT
> 
> I wish I could have waited for the sale, but I needed it when I needed it, and it has been worth every penny!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Welcome back Cowboy! How was the vacation (or do you say Holiday down there, like in England?)



Thanks Mike! We have holidays down here, like the poms. We had a week down on the beach then a few days 2000km north with Cowgirl's family. 


JustJeff said:


> Cowboy won’t be able to respond until he has at least 12 pics ready!



This is correct. I also had to read about 17 pages to catch up on what's been going on. Since you asked...

This is Marlo, a sleepy little coastal town at the mouth of the Snowy River. We mainly fished and swam in the estuary but also had a go at the surf beach as well.




Cowgirl was clearly bad luck, this afternoon fishing with her was the only time I went home fishless. Beautiful spot though. 




The rule has always been "If you're going fishing and leaving me with the kids, well, you'd better make sure you catch dinner".




The flathead. The only fish smarter than man.




There were also lots of tailor about, mostly little fellas about 12 -14 inches. Small teeth but like razor blades and they're nasty psychotic [email protected] One bit the tail off my plastic but I then snagged it on the hook, pretty nifty I thought. 




Generally I fished the mornings from about 5.30am. Flatties and tailor for lunch and dinner this day.




Tailor are easy to fillet and cook up really well in a little oil and garlic. Nom, nom, nom.




More to come...


----------



## Cowboy254

Since we were there before the school holidays there were very few peanuts hooning around in boats so there was some great swimming and general horsing around with the Cowkids.




The Marlo pub overlooks the estuary and is a great spot to stop in after a swim. 




The food's pretty good too.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Since we were there before the school holidays there were very few peanuts hooning around in boats so there was some great swimming and general horsing around with the Cowkids.
> 
> View attachment 693202
> 
> 
> The Marlo pub overlooks the estuary and is a great spot to stop in after a swim.
> 
> View attachment 693200
> 
> 
> The food's pretty good too.
> 
> View attachment 693201


THAT is a sandwich! What’s in it?


----------



## Cowboy254

Since you've all had to go without Cowboy posts full of pics for the last two weeks, here's a few more. 




This was the biggest flatty of the trip, 60cm or 2ft. Oversize so I had to let her go, a pity to see a nice lunch swim away like that. 




This is an estuary perch, normally found a bit further up the estuary amongst the snags. This one must have been lost and that was his second last mistake. EPs are delicious.




Here's a black bream with a size 10 for size reference. Bream pull really well, not quite as good on the table as flatties or EPs but coming home anyway.




Cowgirl doesn't like killing things or pulling their guts out so we have a good arrangement: I kill and clean (as needed), she fillets and cooks. Over to you, wifey.




My parents bought me a 9ft surf lure rod as a Christmas present so I gave it a run in the surf, looking for a few Australian Salmon (Car-Why's for the Kiwis). Previously I had caught a few juveniles but never an adult so I was keen to have a crack. I didn't have long as we were leaving that morning but did manage two, including this guy at a fraction under 5 pounds. They are torpedoes and fight like anything, certainly give you a bit of curry. They became fishcakes for 6.




Too bad now, holidays are over. Back to work on Monday and it's hot so cutting wood is not so attractive. But I will anyway.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> THAT is a sandwich! What’s in it?



Hmm, everything I think. Beef, bacon, beetroot, cheese, an egg, cucumber, lettuce, red onion, relish, aioli, maybe more. I think I ended up wearing a fair bit of it but it was good! Couple of beers to wash it down...perfect.


----------



## H-Ranch

Trailer load of black walnut waiting for me at FIL's property - more that's not pictured also. His neighbor sold a few of the trunks and I'm left with the spoils. They cut and piled them and I'll probably use his tuck and trailer to bring them home. I guess all that's left is to burn them. My senior citizens are really working hard for me!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Trailer load of black walnut waiting for me at FIL's property


Nice firewood scrounge!

_(Mods: how did that post get into this thread?)_

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> _(Mods: how did that post get into this thread?)_


LOL! Yeah, I know... holiday, going to the beach, fishing, beer drinking, blah, blah... I was kinda getting tired of it! 

OK, now back to our regularly scheduled thread diversion.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lovely holiday snaps Cowboy. Every antipodean childhood should be filled with memories of Summer holidays on the beach, camp-fires, swimming, fishing, treks and adventures. Despite life's responsibilities, i say screw it - I still want to be able to do that stuff too. 

If only Car-Ha-Why would grow to four times the size and stay just as prolific. Pound for pound, they must be one of the strongest fighters around.
Sadly, legal (>750mm, 29.5") kingfish, which are the logical target species progression for the yak fishing crusade, are considerably more elusive. Have only caught rats (undersized kingies) so far that got to live another day. But hopefully persistence pays off and this can be me one day:


----------



## hamish

My snows disappearing and the ice is getting weaker, gonna be a tough season to get my wood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Rain brought us ice. Just not where its wanted. Temps 10°F or so. At least half the snow we got came before the rain. Turned everything outside from cars to trees into icicles!


----------



## dancan

5F with 35mph winds here the night before last , sunny and 50F this afternoon now it's 40 and raining dropping to 14 tonight .
No kayaking or snowmobiling here tomorrow , I guess I'll have to live vicariously through other peoples pics 
On my Boxingday walkabout I did find sign's of other scroungers or woodbuggahs .















Them guys musta been wood rich , Jerry and I don't even leave the shorts or trim behind lol


----------



## dancan

Did do another walkabout late this afternoon , we found an old skid trail that we can open back up , polly 3 to 4 cord throughout that trail so it's worth the effort.
Dead tops and leaners , maple , birch and some spruce .


----------



## rarefish383

Looks like I’m going over to the dark side. Put a deposit down on an F-150 XLT, magma red, 2.7, ten speed, 4X4. I think Ford calls it a crew cab. Has the short half door. 
The sticker was $51,000. I offered $35 out the door and they said OK. Pick it up Monday. This is my third Ford. My first was a 39 coupe with a 59AB flatty, then a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I expect this to be the last truck I ever buy.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Heard on NPR a day or two ago the F 150 is the number one selling vehicle (not truck, vehicle) in the US. 
800,000 units last year, or one sold every 40 seconds.
Finished noodling up the last pallet of some stuff a tree service dropped off. About thirty percent of it went in the junk bins, three of them, or 1/3 cord. It will get run up the conveyor and bundled. Doesn't stack so can't sell it. We will burn it next year.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like I’m going over to the dark side. Put a deposit down on an F-150 XLT, magma red, 2.7, ten speed, 4X4. I think Ford calls it a crew cab. Has the short half door.
> The sticker was $51,000. I offered $35 out the door and they said OK. Pick it up Monday. This is my third Ford. My first was a 39 coupe with a 59AB flatty, then a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I expect this to be the last truck I ever buy.


Great buy.


----------



## JustJeff

I try not to even look at those trucks. Mine is running just fine. Look away Jeff, look away!


----------



## H-Ranch

Sandhill Crane said:


> Heard on NPR a day or two ago the F 150 is the number one selling vehicle (not truck, vehicle) in the US.
> 800,000 units last year, or one sold every 40 seconds.


Meh, the claim is "F series trucks" which is F-150 through F-750. I'm not sure there are 10 parts shared with the 150 and 250, let alone the 750. I would guess 150 is the highest seller, which is higher than most cars to be sure. But to call those all one vehicle is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MustangMike

I had a full day today. Threw 4 saws in the Mustang and picked up my friend Harold and went to his sons new Home and dropped a nice size very dead White Oak and bucked it up so he can have some more fire wood this year. Took 84 to Exit 1, then North for 15 minutes, almost into the Catskills, kinda remote. The Oak was about 50 feet from the road and leaning the wrong way, so we roped it. It was also intertwined with the Hemlock right next to it.

Used my new Blue Beast to do the deed. With a thin hinge and tension on the rope it leaned but would not come down. One wedge, then a double and the hinge broke and the trunk moved an inch, but the darn thing stayed standing. Alternately kept hitting a wedge on each side till it slid off the stump, and then it came down.

We get done with that and go down the street to a Mustang shop, The guy was about our age, and we had lots to talk about. He had 5 classics in various stages of restoration, including a fully restored 66 289 and two unrestored 67 Fastbacks (one was a 390).

Then I had to get back to babysit 3 Grandkids, came home and took a shower and here I am!

Yes, I have a vid of the Blue Beast, but I'm not loading it now!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I had a full day today. Threw 4 saws in the Mustang and picked up my friend Harold and went to his sons new Home and dropped a nice size very dead White Oak and bucked it up so he can have some more fire wood this year. Took 84 to Exit 1, then North for 15 minutes, almost into the Catskills, kinda remote. The Oak was about 50 feet from the road and leaning the wrong way, so we roped it. It was also intertwined with the Hemlock right next to it.
> 
> Used my new Blue Beast to do the deed. With a thin hinge and tension on the rope it leaned but would not come down. One wedge, then a double and the hinge broke and the trunk moved an inch, but the darn thing stayed standing. Alternately kept hitting a wedge on each side till it slid off the stump, and then it came down.
> 
> We get done with that and go down the street to a Mustang shop, The guy was about our age, and we had lots to talk about. He had 5 classics in various stages of restoration, including a fully restored 66 289 and two unrestored 67 Fastbacks (one was a 390).
> 
> Then I had to get back to babysit 3 Grandkids, came home and took a shower and here I am!
> 
> Yes, I have a vid of the Blue Beast, but I'm not loading it now!


Doesn’t it bother you pulling trees over with your Mustang?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> I had a full day today. Threw 4 saws in the Mustang and picked up my friend Harold and went to his sons new Home and dropped a nice size very dead White Oak and bucked it up so he can have some more fire wood this year. Took 84 to Exit 1, then North for 15 minutes, almost into the Catskills, kinda remote. The Oak was about 50 feet from the road and leaning the wrong way, so we roped it. It was also intertwined with the Hemlock right next to it.
> 
> Used my new Blue Beast to do the deed. With a thin hinge and tension on the rope it leaned but would not come down. One wedge, then a double and the hinge broke and the trunk moved an inch, but the darn thing stayed standing. Alternately kept hitting a wedge on each side till it slid off the stump, and then it came down.
> 
> We get done with that and go down the street to a Mustang shop, The guy was about our age, and we had lots to talk about. He had 5 classics in various stages of restoration, including a fully restored 66 289 and two unrestored 67 Fastbacks (one was a 390).
> 
> Then I had to get back to babysit 3 Grandkids, came home and took a shower and here I am!
> 
> Yes, I have a vid of the Blue Beast, but I'm not loading it now!


Good job! I hope to get some cutting done soon. Kids are coming for a Chile feed tomorrow. Mondays shot Dr. appointments... Uhg!


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> Doesn’t it bother you pulling trees over with your Mustang?



I love that Maasdam Rope Winch!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> OK, I promised some old pics, hope these come out OK.
> 
> The first set of pics show the last deer my Uncle (who taught me to hunt) took, a spike, and the doe I got on the right. It was before I had a cabin built, we hunted from the car, around 1986. Then below is the First Buck I got with a Bow and arrow, a big guy in the early 1980 (the antler on the other side was broken off), and a Coyote I got in 97.
> 
> Moose River was in the early 1970s. I have a 348 Winchester Model 71 and a Puma Bowie Knife, my Uncle has a Mdl 95 in 30-40 Krag. My Aunt's Rifle (unfortunately not pictured) was a Model 95 done over by Griffin and Howe in 30-06.
> 
> My Blue 70 Boss with the 427 Ford Motor (my 68 302 in the background), and my Black 68 428 Drag Pack 4:30 gears. Would have been worth a fortune if I kept it. I've seen them go for over 1/2 mill (fully restored) on Barrett Jackson a few years back.



like those deer/deer camp pix. has the feel of just bagged!  I had a venison windfall yesterday. my call came in. "come and get it!"

venison back strap
couple shoulder roasts

will make the roasts into 2 roasts and 2 shanks, do them together.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then got handed some venison burger and sausage. pan and jalapeno.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not too sure of the Wild Hog... have had it be4, but wasn't overly excited about it. not like a domestic hog. but, my friend said he only takes female hogs, under 60 #s... and this is pan sausage, so spiced up. I said, good? he said yes. I said like Jimmy Dean? he said, yes, just like Jimmy Dean.

the guy never misses at what he is up to... so I will take him at his word, face value...

time will tell! 

wild hog pan sausage


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks Mike! We have holidays down here, like the poms. We had a week down on the beach then a few days 2000km north with Cowgirl's family.
> 
> 
> This is correct. I also had to read about 17 pages to catch up on what's been going on. Since you asked...
> 
> This is Marlo, a sleepy little coastal town at the mouth of the Snowy River. We mainly fished and swam in the estuary but also had a go at the surf beach as well.
> 
> View attachment 693193
> 
> 
> Cowgirl was clearly bad luck, this afternoon fishing with her was the only time I went home fishless. Beautiful spot though.
> 
> View attachment 693194
> 
> 
> The rule has always been "If you're going fishing and leaving me with the kids, well, you'd better make sure you catch dinner".
> 
> View attachment 693195
> 
> 
> The flathead. The only fish smarter than man.
> 
> View attachment 693196
> 
> 
> There were also lots of tailor about, mostly little fellas about 12 -14 inches. Small teeth but like razor blades and they're nasty psychotic [email protected] One bit the tail off my plastic but I then snagged it on the hook, pretty nifty I thought.
> 
> View attachment 693197
> 
> 
> Generally I fished the mornings from about 5.30am. Flatties and tailor for lunch and dinner this day.
> 
> View attachment 693198
> 
> 
> Tailor are easy to fillet and cook up really well in a little oil and garlic. Nom, nom, nom.
> 
> View attachment 693199
> 
> 
> More to come...



_>The flathead. The only fish smarter than man._

please explain...

those French fries do look tasty!... did u cook that on the shore, outdoors, camp site or?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> THAT is a sandwich! *What’s in it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> looks like maybe... everything but the kitchen sink! lol


----------



## Logger nate

Speaking of grand kids..our daughter and granddaughter are here for a late Christmas 
sure a lot of fun, prolly more fun than chain saws and firewood . 
Was able to get out and split some blocks up to refill the wood box
I always try to have some blocks in the wood shed to split up during the winter so the withdrawals aren’t so bad in the off season
I rather enjoy splitting lodgepole with the fiskars in the off season. It also keeps me from using up so much of the already split stuff 
Hope every one had a great Christmas.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Lovely holiday snaps Cowboy. Every antipodean childhood should be filled with memories of Summer holidays on the beach, camp-fires, swimming, fishing, treks and adventures. Despite life's responsibilities, i say screw it - I still want to be able to do that stuff too.
> 
> If only Car-Ha-Why would grow to four times the size and stay just as prolific. Pound for pound, they must be one of the strongest fighters around.
> Sadly, legal (>750mm, 29.5") kingfish, which are the logical target species progression for the yak fishing crusade, are considerably more elusive. Have only caught rats (undersized kingies) so far that got to live another day. But hopefully persistence pays off and this can be me one day:



open water! you seem brave to me, even if its old hat to you! I never caught one of those. kinda looks like a tuna to me. other than the matching tail to ur yellow protective outers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> My snows disappearing *and the ice is getting weaker,* gonna be a tough season to get my wood.



be careful, there... Hamish!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of grand kids..our daughter and granddaughter are here for a late Christmas View attachment 693430
> sure a lot of fun, prolly more fun than chain saws and firewood .
> Was able to get out and split some blocks up to refill the wood boxView attachment 693431
> I always try to have some blocks in the wood shed to split up during the winter so the withdrawals aren’t so bad in the off seasonView attachment 693432
> I rather enjoy splitting lodgepole with the fiskars in the off season. It also keeps me from using up so much of the already split stuff View attachment 693433
> Hope every one had a great Christmas.



nice wood shed, pix. cute lil kid! 

it takes some real ba**s, imo... to post up a small scrounge to some of your awesome logging/tree scrounge acquisitions. never cease to amaze me. often enough poles to make a small log cabin hamlet..... but, like a rose is a rose, a scrounge is a scrounge. yesterday was a good day to go get a local scrounge been eyeing. got plenty cords up at farm, but when being a city-boy, too... _free and easy always interests me._ especially if it is no split needed oak. and well seasoned, too. this haul was just couple houses down the street. kindling to some of you. treasure to me... besides the recent winds dropped a oak limb out of place across the street. so like pennies add up to dollars... I fired up my _logging truck_... and went city scrounging. time to start and end, couple hours. bettern 13th of a cord, maybe closer to 1/12th or so... this scrounge is just perfect for my outdoor fireplace, mr Brutus... who is never too picky.

the cull pile


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yielded some nice oak. and this other across the street, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I get into larger scrounges in my area, but so much oak is always coming down in my neighborhood, one way or another I have all I need and more, and it never ceases to show up. free n ez always interests me! 




I had a couple cu ft more in trunk car. 3/4" to 1" or so, also all oak... for use on the kindling...



I keep this yard tractor running just to go get local neighborhood scrounged wood. the tractor, itself was a scrounge, too... if u can believe that!  _freebie. _the cart - HF. I have all the mowing sys too for the yard tractor...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Did do another walkabout late this afternoon , *we found an old skid trail* that we can open back up , polly 3 to 4 cord throughout that trail so it's worth the effort. Dead tops and leaners , maple , birch and some spruce .



interesting... how old do u think it is? failry recent, or more so old logging days?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like I’m going over to the dark side. Put a deposit down on an F-150 XLT, magma red, 2.7, ten speed, 4X4. I think Ford calls it a crew cab. Has the short half door.
> The sticker was $51,000. I offered $35 out the door and they said OK. Pick it up Monday. This is *my third Ford. My first was a 39 coupe with a 59AB flatty,* then a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I expect this to be the last truck I ever buy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I try not to even look at those trucks. Mine is running just fine. Look away Jeff, look away!



I was telling a friend from HS who still lives up just S of Seattle... about the guy who comes over and gets all my pine needles. drives a '48 Chevy, 3/4T drive train, and he added a sbc 400 to it. work truck. my friend said his dad told him many moons ago... "drive an old truck, it will work for you!" or... "drive a new truck and you will work for it!" lol 

but as we all know, new iron is certainly nice!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I had a full day today. Threw 4 saws in the Mustang and picked up my friend Harold and went to his sons new Home and dropped a nice size very dead White Oak and bucked it up so he can have some more fire wood this year. Used my new Blue Beast to do the deed. With a thin hinge and tension on the rope it leaned but would not come down. One wedge, then a double and the hinge broke and the trunk moved an inch, but the darn thing stayed standing. Alternately kept hitting a wedge on each side till it slid off the stump, and then it came down.We get done with that and go down the street to a Mustang shop, The guy was about our age, and we had lots to talk about. He had 5 classics in various stages of restoration, including a fully restored 66 289 and two unrestored 67 Fastbacks (one was a 390).Then I had to get back to babysit 3 Grandkids, came home and took a shower *and here I am! *Yes, I have a vid of the Blue Beast, but I'm not loading it now!




"ta ~ DAH!!!"...


----------



## dancan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting... how old do u think it is? failry recent, or more so old logging days?



Best we figure is 7 to 15 years .


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like I’m going over to the dark side. Put a deposit down on an F-150 XLT, magma red, 2.7, ten speed, 4X4. I think Ford calls it a crew cab. Has the short half door.
> The sticker was $51,000. I offered $35 out the door and they said OK. Pick it up Monday. This is my third Ford. My first was a 39 coupe with a 59AB flatty, then a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I expect this to be the last truck I ever buy.


A good friend of mine that runs a landscape business picked up a 2.7 f150 as his daily driver. Says it will pull 10k pounds just as well as there 6.2 f250 work trucks. So for he is very happy with it.


----------



## James Miller

I started clearing the brush around these pin oaks to open up the back yard some more for the kids. I'll try to get a pic up of what we got done site keeps saying the one I have is to big.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, as promised, a Vid of my Blue Beast in Dead White Oak (very tough wood).


----------



## JustJeff

Sounds nice and throaty. I assume you are running square file on it as well. The only problem I see is you are going to either have to sell it or change your signature to “numerous creamsicles and a lone blue beast”!!!!


----------



## macattack_ga

So easy to load with a crane!
14k+ lbs, red oak.


----------



## JustJeff

Played with my new splitter a bit today. Had a small amount of unsplit wood in the garage so I ran it all through. Took about 10 minutes, now I’m kind of disappointed. I need more wood!!


----------



## hamish

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> be careful, there... Hamish!



I like to believe that as I get older I'm getting smarter.............yet still find myself doing stupid things all the time!


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> I assume you are running square file on it as well.



I wish! That is an untouched (by me) AM B+C, so I'm sure we can do better in the future. Bending over to file is not currently in my vocabulary!

You will also notice that 28" barely clears the wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>The flathead. The only fish smarter than man._
> 
> please explain...
> 
> those French fries do look tasty!... did u cook that on the shore, outdoors, camp site or?



That was irony. Flathead would be about the dumbest fish in the sea. However, they are also one of the tastiest so that's two problems they have when I'm fishing. The burger was cooked by the Marlo pub.


----------



## Philbert

hamish said:


> I like to believe that as I get older I'm getting smarter.............yet still find myself doing stupid things all the time!


But you _recognize_ that now!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> The only problem I see is you are going to either have to sell it or change your signature to “numerous creamsicles and a lone blue beast”!!!!




My Black Hybrid, and my Blue Beast are still at heart, Creamsickles, as are my numerous Asian creations!


----------



## MustangMike

Another good day! Cut and noodled some more of the Red Maple at my Daughter's (you already have pics of over there).

Sighted in the pellet rifle I gave to my 12 year old Grandson for his Birthday (on 12/27), and he shot a bulls eye with it (about a 1/2") at 25 yds from a sand bag, and was pleased as punch!

Then my friend Harold tells me his son wants to buy one of my Asian Hybrids (it will go to him at cost). I guess after our cutting session yesterday, his homeowner saw no longer seems impressive! He does have a lot of nice wood on the few acres he purchased.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Your not retarded it takes practice. You'll get it. I did a lot of horizontal practice before I ever tried one with the saw vertical.



Its all about common sense. I did my first few vertical and do them vertical all the time. Just approach/start it the right way and angle and its 100% safe. 

T handle or not. It all about starting it properly.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Its all about common sense. I did my first few vertical and do them vertical all the time. Just approach/start it the right way and angle and its 100% safe.
> 
> T handle or not. It all about starting it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not something I do a lot of but nice to know in certain situations.


----------



## al-k

macattack_ga said:


> So easy to load with a crane!
> 14k+ lbs, red oak.
> View attachment 693536
> View attachment 693537
> View attachment 693538


I hate cutting wood on the trailer. nice score.


----------



## macattack_ga

al-k said:


> I hate cutting wood on the trailer. nice score.



True! I remembered to put some sleepers/cribbing under the load this time!


----------



## square1

Winch scrounge is coming along. Here's the mounting plate all welded up, flipped upside down & primered.


----------



## H-Ranch

Looky looky what I found across the back trail on my property. It's been dead since I bought the land 10 years ago and probably more than that seeing as how we're close to the EAB epicenter. As is typical here the roots finally rotted to the point that it just tipped over. Only the first couple of rounds show any sign of punk - I even chunked of a few solid pieces from the root ball. Sure splits nice and they add up quick at this size.


Even made another ax throwing target to take to my buddy tonight.


----------



## JustJeff

didn't do anything firewood related other than burn some . Just playing with the camera on my new phone. This is next year's and some of the year afters .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Even made another ax throwing target to take to my buddy tonight.
View attachment 693787
[/QUOTE]

Now if your really good you could do some maul throwing and split the lot up .

Okay guys I’m off on holidays from tomorrow. Earlier in the year my lovely wife gave me a big leave pass (the first since we had kids). So I’ve organised a rafting trip down the Franklin river in Tasmania with seven of my best mates. It will be an eight day trip covering 120km, it’s a ‘wild river’ meaning there is no farmland or human habitation in the entire catchment. Once you start your committed to go all the way as there are no roads or exit points and no phone coverage.
I’ll post some pics when I get back.....Adios.
Jeff


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jeffkrib said:


> Even made another ax throwing target to take to my buddy tonight.
> View attachment 693787



Now if your really good you could do some maul throwing and split the lot up .

Okay guys I’m off on holidays from tomorrow. Earlier in the year my lovely wife gave me a big leave pass (the first since we had kids). So I’ve organised a rafting trip down the Franklin river in Tasmania with seven of my best mates. It will be an eight day trip covering 120km, it’s a ‘wild river’ meaning there is no farmland or human habitation in the entire catchment. Once you start your committed to go all the way as there are no roads or exit points and no phone coverage.
I’ll post some pics when I get back.....Adios.
Jeff[/QUOTE]

Ever see the movie “Deliverance?”


----------



## dancan

Looking forwards to living vicariously through them pics Jeff !
Have a great run !!!


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## rarefish383

My wife took it an hour ago, I think it's hers now.


----------



## 95custmz

Drive it like you stole it!!! LOL. Nice truck.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> Ever see the movie “Deliverance?”



I was just going to tell him to bring a bow!!!

FYI, I have a Kodiak Magnum Recurve (same bow as in the movie, but had it before I saw the movie).

I remember we all went home and practiced our archery!

Jeff, have a safe and enjoyable trip, and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## moresnow

Jeffkrib said:


> Okay guys I’m off on holidays from tomorrow. Earlier in the year my lovely wife gave me a big leave pass (the first since we had kids). So I’ve organised a rafting trip down the Franklin river in Tasmania with seven of my best mates. It will be an eight day trip covering 120km, it’s a ‘wild river’ meaning there is no farmland or human habitation in the entire catchment. Once you start your committed to go all the way as there are no roads or exit points and no phone coverage.
> I’ll post some pics when I get back.....Adios.
> Jeff



A true adventure! 8 guys in a raft/rafts. 8 days without resupply on a 'wild river'? How on earth do carry enough brew


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Inner tubes!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I didn't plan to build another saw before Tax Season, but Harold's son needed a saw, so one of my Asian 440 Big Bore's is going to him, and I'm building a replacement for myself, Asian 440 GG #4!


----------



## MustangMike

The cylinders need a lot of work, but if you do it, they run pretty well. I plan to lower the intake, open up the exhaust, install bridge ports, and move the upper transfers where they belong (closer to the intake).


----------



## MustangMike

The squish band looks good, and the outer intake is not too bad, but the outer exhaust also needs lots of work! It is not even symmetrical!


----------



## KiwiBro

moresnow said:


> A true adventure! 8 guys in a raft/rafts. 8 days without resupply on a 'wild river'? How on earth do carry enough brew


24-hr brew kits


----------



## nighthunter

Ah the joys of saws, my 880 has just gone to the dealer for the second time for warranty work, and only after about 10-12 tanks through it. Gone beyond disappointed at this stage


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year fellow scroungers !!!


----------



## H-Ranch

Jeffkrib said:


> _Even made another ax throwing target to take to my buddy tonight._
> 
> Now if your really good you could do some maul throwing and split the lot up .
> 
> Jeff


I'm a little afraid that may happen with the ax throwing! It's straight grained and easy splitting - the maple I gave him had a twist in the grain of almost 45°.

If I'm thinking of splitting by throwing the maul I suppose I should stack the rounds so the splits end up stacked too.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy New Year scroungers. May your year be filled with more wood than you can cut and split.


----------



## dancan

Snow here today to start off the year , yesterday to finish off the year I put together another woodrack by the door and filled it so now there's about 1 1/2 cord by the door 
I had to do an intown run yesterday afternoon , I spotted a 1/2 ton parked on the side of the highway ,no one around , thot to myself "Strange place to park , not there for ice fishing , might be broke down or he's scrounging firewood " .
Sure enough , on the way back the truck's still there parked beside a little green belt of spruce and firs that was spared by a forest fire several years ago .
When I got closer a fella pops out from the wall of green with a 6' stick of wood and throws it in his truck , he was headed back in the wall of green when I checked my rearview mirror lol


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> Ah the joys of saws, my 880 has just gone to the dealer for the second time for warranty work, and only after about 10-12 tanks through it. Gone beyond disappointed at this stage


Are you having a go at the dark hedges then? Lol. I didn't see many 880 worthy trees when I was over there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nighthunter said:


> Ah the joys of saws, my 880 has just gone to the dealer for the second time for warranty work, and only after about 10-12 tanks through it. Gone beyond disappointed at this stage


HOOSKVAHNA doesn't make an 880. Oh wait.


----------



## nighthunter

JustJeff said:


> Are you having a go at the dark hedges then? Lol. I didn't see many 880 worthy trees when I was over there.


 well it's better to have it and not need it, rather than to need it and not have it.


----------



## nighthunter

woodchip rookie said:


> HOOSKVAHNA doesn't make an 880. Oh wait.


 ah even when it's not running, it will still run rings around a "hoosky"


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged this up for my daughters go-kart project. $40 never been out of the plastic.


farmer steve said:


> Happy New Year scroungers. May your year be filled with more wood than you can cut and split.


Hopeing by next week I'll be drowning in wood. Don't have room for any more but can't say no when its 2 minutes from the house.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

$40 is a steal on that. Cheapest nib I found was $85 meet me in the alley sorta cl deals.


----------



## panolo

Ran into a row of sugar maple out of my stacks. I forgot how nuclear that stuff is when it is burnt alone! 1400 degrees in a lick of time. Good timing as it was -12 last night and already -3 tonight.


----------



## MustangMike

Ported the cylinder today for the Asian 440 Big Bore


----------



## MustangMike

Installed the piston, cylinder, flywheel (key cut .020), oil pump and clutch.

Maybe we can breath life into it tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Maybe we can breath life into it tomorrow.


Looking good but it's not Blue!


----------



## MustangMike

No, this is one of the older kits in the traditional color scheme.


----------



## steve md

If anyone is in the Elkton ,Maryland area there is a ad on Baltimore Craigslist for free 10-15 cords of treetops. [email protected]


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> ah even when it's not running, it will still run rings around a "hoosky"



Meanwhile my 20yr old + Hoosky will be out cutting wood today whilst yours is back in again for it's regular visit to the dealer for yet again another pep talk to make it run.

And my Hoosky's never had to go to a saw doctor to help it work, it just starts and gets stuck in year after year


----------



## nighthunter

bigfellascott said:


> Meanwhile my 20yr old + Hoosky will be out cutting wood today whilst yours is back in again for it's regular visit to the dealer for yet again another pep talk to make it run.
> 
> And my Hoosky's never had to go to a saw doctor to help it work, it just starts and gets stuck in year after year


 a bit of brand bashing every now and again is needed to shake this place up


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> a bit of brand bashing every now and again is needed to shake this place up



Too right it's always good for a laugh! I own Stihl, Husky, Oleomac and Jonsereds - to me they all work and so far none have had to visit the saw doctor (all older stuff) I think some of this newer stuff is over rated TBO.

I wonder what this new Stihl 500i will be like in 30 or 40yrs time, will it even make it that far? shall be interesting to see how it fairs over the years.


----------



## KiwiBro

@MustangMike , are you aware of the issues with the keyless entry thefts of late model mustangs? Theives can pick up the signal of the keys if they are near to the car, like in the house if the car is parked outside, boost that signal and steal the car? Seems too easy but it's happening.


----------



## MustangMike

No, but my Mustang does not have keyless entry! In fact, mine you have to actually turn on the headlights, and no tire pressure sensors, so I can put my own winter wheels and tires on!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, she is running, but not before scaring me! (My Asian 440 Big Bore #4)

First, it took 12 pulls to get her to kick, seemed like a lot. Then she seemed to be running fine, did 5 nice cuts, then she dies.

I check the plug connection, then I'm worried that the flywheel spun, so I prime it and she kicks. Even though I had a DDave carb on it, based on past problems I change the carb … no help.

Prime it again, she kicks. So I change the fuel filter and we are good to go!

Saw feels good, but I've been running the 066 so much lately I may be expecting too much from her! We will let her break in a bit and see how she does, but she does not run bad! Very responsive to the throttle.

Gotta run, my Step Son's Birthday today!


----------



## KiwiBro

People are having to keep their keys in RFID sheilds/protective boxes, etc to shield the signal so thieves aren't able to stumble upon it, but this begs the question how about when the keys are on their person and theives simply shadow them until they receive the signal then program that into another set of keys. Makes me think it's time to go 'old school' with, oh, i don't know, actual keys or somefink.


----------



## rarefish383

My climber buddy is getting ready to retire and move. He gave me these two to liquidate for him. The CS500 is a runner. The 750 EVL needs a new module. I'll probably give him what he wants for them. He said I could have the 500, but would like to get something for the 750. He also has a couple running little climbing saws. A CS 300 and 346, maybe a couple more. The 750 has a 30 inch bar, and my biggest Echo, is a 650 EVL, so i need this one.


----------



## rarefish383

nighthunter said:


> well it's better to have it and not need it, rather than to need it and not have it.


Yep, that's why I have one 45", 3 36", 2 30", don't know how many 24's and never did know how many under 20, and I just brought home another 30". One must be prepared.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> No, but my Mustang does not have keyless entry! In fact, mine you have to actually turn on the headlights, and no tire pressure sensors, so I can put my own winter wheels and tires on!



They are over complicating everything these days! I'm hearing they are making cars that have a used by date of around 7yrs or such, I hope they have a price tag to match the short life span, I can't imagine people will want to pay the same sorts of $$ knowing their vehicle will be worthless in 7yrs.


----------



## nighthunter

1 of the reasons I got the 880 is that it and the 3120 are not being produced as of next year and the replacements will be computer controlled, I'm also have 1 or 2 (1 could be sold) husky's lying around lately and is my daily work saw


bigfellascott said:


> Too right it's always good for a laugh! I own Stihl, Husky, Oleomac and Jonsereds - to me they all work and so far none have had to visit the saw doctor (all older stuff) I think some of this newer stuff is over rated TBO.
> 
> I wonder what this new Stihl 500i will be like in 30 or 40yrs time, will it even make it that far? shall be interesting to see how it fairs over the years.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

rarefish383 said:


> My climber buddy is getting ready to retire and move. He gave me these two to liquidate for him. The CS500 is a runner. The 750 EVL needs a new module. I'll probably give him what he wants for them. He said I could have the 500, but would like to get something for the 750. He also has a couple running little climbing saws. A CS 300 and 346, maybe a couple more. The 750 has a 30 inch bar, and my biggest Echo, is a 650 EVL, so i need this one.View attachment 694273


@rarefish383 
Any idea what he wants for the CS346? My grandfather is looking for a small saw. At 90yrs old, his MS362 is starting to get heavy earlier and earlier in the day and he would like a small saw.


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> 1 of the reasons I got the 880 is that it and the 3120 are not being produced as of next year and the replacements will be computer controlled, I'm also have 1 or 2 (1 could be sold) husky's lying around lately and is my daily work saw



Ah right I'm hearing ya, I don't like the idea of having to take my saws to a shop to get them to tune or repair it, mainly because they require you to bend over and get pounded in the freckle and half the bloody time they are hopeless at repairing things anyway, much rather do it myself or if I can't I have a mate who repairs all the things the shops can't get sorted so he knows what he's doing and I doubt he will want anything to do with these new injected jobs anyway as they no doubt need some sort of overpriced specialised computer programme and gear to do anything too them.

It will be interesting seeing how they go down the years that's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I posted on another thread my aunt in her mid 80's was having trouble with her EPA Napoleon wood stove. Turns out her wood isn't seasoned enough. That and not running the stove hot enough to get the secondary burn.

So I went out and cut the only kinda wood I could that isn't buried in ice and snow. A very dry hollow oak. You know the self splitting type! Figure her son can bring their pickup and we'll split n toss it right in the truck.

I cut a couple bucket loads and dumped em in my wood shed to ensure they stay dry. Figure 1 more bucket will make 1/2 a cord. That should kick start things for the worst of winter. Might have 1-2 buckets for myself out of it. This stuff burns like gun powder.




Not the prettiest stump but it's down and I lived to tell the tale.


----------



## dancan

Joe , I'm glad that you know the difference between a "need" and a "want" 

I know the difference you know ?

I "need" more firewood and I "need" another MS241 .

See .





BTW , I need a MS241 , please send me a pm ,,, Seriously ,,, 

Honest


----------



## nighthunter

bigfellascott said:


> Ah right I'm hearing ya, I don't like the idea of having to take my saws to a shop to get them to tune or repair it, mainly because they require you to bend over and get pounded in the freckle and half the bloody time they are hopeless at repairing things anyway, much rather do it myself or if I can't I have a mate who repairs all the things the shops can't get sorted so he knows what he's doing and I doubt he will want anything to do with these new injected jobs anyway as they no doubt need some sort of overpriced specialised computer programme and gear to do anything too them.
> 
> It will be interesting seeing how they go down the years that's for sure.


+1 on all my own servicing and repairs, but won't mess with a brand new saw for the simple reason that it should need to be repaired


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged a few non runners yesterday for $75. I think the Stihl 015 needs fuel lines and the Echo does not have spark. I’m gonna have to check points and condenser on that one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @rarefish383
> Any idea what he wants for the CS346? My grandfather is looking for a small saw. At 90yrs old, his MS362 is starting to get heavy earlier and earlier in the day and he would like a small saw.


Bobby, someone beat you to it, if his price is too high or something happens, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## woodchip rookie

nighthunter said:


> 1 of the reasons I got the 880 is that it and the 3120 are not being produced as of next year.


Not a HOOSKVAHNA but a PEAVEY 3120.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> @MustangMike , are you aware of the issues with the keyless entry thefts of late model mustangs? Theives can pick up the signal of the keys if they are near to the car, like in the house if the car is parked outside, boost that signal and steal the car? Seems too easy but it's happening.



Like my car, Mike's Mustang possesses the ultimate theft prevention feature - a manual transmission.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Like my car, Mike's Mustang possesses the ultimate theft prevention feature - a manual transmission.


Next-Gen IQ Test.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> I posted on another thread my aunt in her mid 80's was having trouble with her EPA Napoleon wood stove. Turns out her wood isn't seasoned enough. That and not running the stove hot enough to get the secondary burn.
> 
> So I went out and cut the only kinda wood I could that isn't buried in ice and snow. A very dry hollow oak. You know the self splitting type! Figure her son can bring their pickup and we'll split n toss it right in the truck.
> 
> I cut a couple bucket loads and dumped em in my wood shed to ensure they stay dry. Figure 1 more bucket will make 1/2 a cord. That should kick start things for the worst of winter. Might have 1-2 buckets for myself out of it. This stuff burns like gun powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the prettiest stump but it's down and I lived to tell the tale.


So we got a decent pickup load split for my aunt. She gifted me her late husband's Husky 445. Hasn't been ran in several years but I'm confident it can be a runner again. Best of all she sent over several dozen cookies! Woot woot!

I'll drop by and see how the stove is doing in a week or so when it cools off again.


----------



## rarefish383

95custmz said:


> Scrounged a few non runners yesterday for $75. I think the Stihl 015 needs fuel lines and the Echo does not have spark. I’m gonna have to check points and condenser on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my Dad's first Echo's was a 452, I remember really liking it for a ground saw.


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> So we got a decent pickup load split for my aunt. She gifted me her late husband's Husky 445. Hasn't been ran in several years but I'm confident it can be a runner again. Best of all she sent over several dozen cookies! Woot woot!
> 
> I'll drop by and see how the stove is doing in a week or so when it cools off again.



I reckon that’s often the case re the EPA - you guys seem to cut a lot of greenish wood from what I’m seeing posted at times. Most of our wood is the opposite with it being dead for many years and well seasoned.


----------



## James Miller

Ran the old splitter for a bit just to get some junk out of the way and some pieces the fiskars wanted no part of.
Then decided to bust up some big oak rounds. This one was being stubborn so I decided to grab the isocore. First time I felt it was useful. The axe just does it better 90% of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Her wood has come from the same logging service for 17yrs. My guess its been cut 1 winter ahead stored in logs and processed on demand. Calling it seasoned is a stretch. She has wood left from last year that is not EPA stove dry yet. My guess is on the 20-25% side. Oak of course.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Not a HOOSKVAHNA but a PEAVEY 3120.



See your triton V10 logo. Iv never liked the triton motors a lot but LOVE the V10 because it is so offensive to snow flakes[emoji23][emoji23]..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

sixonetonoffun said:


> Her wood has come from the same logging service for 17yrs. My guess its been cut 1 winter ahead stored in logs and processed on demand. Calling it seasoned is a stretch. She has wood left from last year that is not EPA stove dry yet. My guess is on the 20-25% side. Oak of course.



How does one compete with kiln dried pine and balsm to meet EPA testing...........


----------



## Deleted member 150358

hamish said:


> How does one compete with kiln dried pine and balsm to meet EPA testing...........


Glad I can get through the season with my pre EPA stove. Funny you bring it up I have thought of kiln like drying. Might come to that. I wouldn't go EPA until I had 3 years inside under cover.

My cousin put a Crown Royal Multi Pass OWB in this year. Will be interesting to get his opinion on that. 15k installed is a little steep for me and seems like there is just more to go wrong with them. I was impressed with the emissions. Wouldn't even bother a close nieghbor.


----------



## hamish

Dont sweat it, i have a stupid useless EPA Pacific Energy Vista at the house, its a huge learning curve to learn what makes it tick, versus my old Fisher Papa Bear aka open door slam in what ever, close door, damper down, repeat every 8 hours..........


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> Dont sweat it, i have a stupid useless EPA Pacific Energy Vista at the house, its a huge learning curve to learn what makes it tick, versus my old Fisher Papa Bear aka open door slam in what ever, close door, damper down, repeat every 8 hours..........



I agree it is VERY different. But not hard. I find it to be very predictable. I am getting to the point were i can now choose from my wood selection (mixing types) and put in the proper amount to last however long i want. 2 hours, 4 hours,6, 8, 12.... and leave me a nice bed of coals for the next fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The prospect of 30% less wood and increased burn time is seductive.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> The prospect of 30% less wood and increased burn time is seductive.



I would say that is fairly accurate but a lot can sway it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I extend my burn times by using differnt lenghts of wood. My stove will take 32in lenghts. I cut y wood around 20inches. When bucking logs, I always endup with shorth chunks. If I want the fire to last a long time, I put in a layer of 20in wood and then throw a big chunck side ways into the back. Another layer of 20in with another short chunk to the back. Limb wood thats almost to stove limit lenght wise, I leave long and put it on top of the load. I have gone all nite and the next day and still have enough coals to restart the following evening. Lately, its been mid 50'sF and raining. I havent had a fire in two weeks. Thinking about building a Ark.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I extend my burn times by using differnt lenghts of wood. My stove will take 32in lenghts. I cut y wood around 20inches. When bucking logs, I always endup with shorth chunks. If I want the fire to last a long time, I put in a layer of 20in wood and then throw a big chunck side ways into the back. Another layer of 20in with another short chunk to the back. Limb wood thats almost to stove limit lenght wise, I leave long and put it on top of the load. I have gone all nite and the next day and still have enough coals to restart the following evening. Lately, its been mid 50'sF and raining. I havent had a fire in two weeks. Thinking about building a Ark.


What are you using for engines on the ark? Can you swing by and pick me up?


----------



## U&A

muddstopper said:


> I extend my burn times by using differnt lenghts of wood. My stove will take 32in lenghts. I cut y wood around 20inches. When bucking logs, I always endup with shorth chunks. If I want the fire to last a long time, I put in a layer of 20in wood and then throw a big chunck side ways into the back. Another layer of 20in with another short chunk to the back. Limb wood thats almost to stove limit lenght wise, I leave long and put it on top of the load. I have gone all nite and the next day and still have enough coals to restart the following evening. Lately, its been mid 50'sF and raining. I havent had a fire in two weeks. Thinking about building a Ark.



Wait.

So you dont get the longest burn times with ..... 32” logs and splits? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Wait.
> 
> So you dont get the longest burn times with ..... 32” logs and splits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Handling them would be a challenge.


----------



## MustangMike

My wood stove in the Upstate cabin is an air tight 55 gal drum. I don't cut wood full length for it. Too hard to split, too hard to handle! You can always put some small pieces in front after you load it, if you want.


----------



## muddstopper

U&A said:


> Wait.
> 
> So you dont get the longest burn times with ..... 32” logs and splits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure I would, but 32in logs are hard to stick in a wood stove, lenght ways, with a 11in door. Then there is the fact that unless its really cold outside, packing the stove full gets the house to hot. And then you have the issue of a wood splitter with a 24in stroke. Dang 32in long rounds just wont fit.


----------



## U&A

muddstopper said:


> Sure I would, but 32in logs are hard to stick in a wood stove, lenght ways, with a 11in door. Then there is the fact that unless its really cold outside, packing the stove full gets the house to hot. And then you have the issue of a wood splitter with a 24in stroke. Dang 32in long rounds just wont fit.



Well the wood splitter thing makes sense. I didn’t know. Iv never used a wood splitter. Just a fiskars[emoji1787]

I have wedge split long pc on their side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Had to make a decision on my 15 year old Silverado since I retired last year and this is the decision. Going to use it for firewood but I’m going to be more careful loading than I was on the old one! Definitely blew all my saw money for the next couple years. I pick it up Saturday.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 694603
> Had to make a decision on my 15 year old Silverado since I retired last year and this is the decision. Going to use it for firewood but I’m going to be more careful loading than I was on the old one! Definitely blew all my saw money for the next couple years. I pick it up Saturday.


Me too, I got my F150 on the 31st. All I wanted was a white fleet truck, but no one had one. With the end of year deals I got a loaded XLT Sport for the same price as a stripped XL. My wife has been doubling the payments on her car because we knew I needed a truck bad. My 99 Ram was dying on me. So, I had to go with an 84 month loan to get the payments down. Now the new truck is so nice my wife doesn't want me to use it for work like stuff.


----------



## rarefish383

Heading out the door in a few minutes, last day to hunt for me. We have a late season, 4th-6th. I'm taking my Savage 99 F, Feather weight take down in 303 Savage, made in 1926. If I get a deer with it today I'll have the "Savage Slam". The Slam is a game animal with each of the Savage Cartridges, the 22 Savage HiPower, 250-3000 Savage, 300 Savage, and the 303 Savage.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> Heading out the door in a few minutes, last day to hunt for me. We have a late season, 4th-6th. I'm taking my Savage 99 F, Feather weight take down in 303 Savage, made in 1926. If I get a deer with it today I'll have the "Savage Slam". The Slam is a game animal with each of the Savage Cartridges, the 22 Savage HiPower, 250-3000 Savage, 300 Savage, and the 303 Savage.


My dad killed his first buck with a 99 takedown in 22 hi-power.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 694603
> Had to make a decision on my 15 year old Silverado since I retired last year and this is the decision. Going to use it for firewood but I’m going to be more careful loading than I was on the old one! Definitely blew all my saw money for the next couple years. I pick it up Saturday.



Looks nice man!
Love white !

I used to be EXTREMELY paranoid about my truck. Like I would nit even let my girlfriend touch it without it getting spray detailed afterwards. My love affair with my truck were all based on looks.

Now i treat my trucks like trucks. Still a love affair, but with their abilities... my 2016 meets tree branches, bushes and whatever gets thrown out and doesn’t quite make it[emoji23].

Once a truck is treated as such it is then TRULY appreciated IMO

I LOVE my truck
2016 RAM 3500 4x4 CC Long Bed 6.4 hemi








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Bunch of savages


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Looks nice man!
> Love white !
> 
> I used to be EXTREMELY paranoid about my truck. Like I would nit even let my girlfriend touch it without it getting spray detailed afterwards. My love affair with my truck were all based on looks.
> 
> Now i treat my trucks like trucks. Still a love affair, but with their abilities... my 2016 meets tree branches, bushes and whatever gets thrown out and doesn’t quite make it[emoji23].
> 
> Once a truck is treated as such it is then TRULY appreciated IMO
> 
> I LOVE my truck
> 2016 RAM 3500 4x4 CC Long Bed 6.4 hemi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You haul wood and it still looks good, that means I have hope.


----------



## JustJeff

The way a stove burns is often linked to the chimney. I've seen several cases where people I know have replaced an old smoke dragon with a new epa compliant heater and had issues. Too many elbows, too long a horizontal run, not enough height, not using insulated pipe etc. My first and only stove is EPA with secondary burn so that's my only experience. It works well and I have none of the problems I hear guys at work complaining of. Lot of these guys cut trees in june-july, buck and split in September and start burning in October. May be a slight exaggeration but stacking and drying wood is huge. My first year I bought cut and split wood and you could hear it hiss. Now my winters wood was cut split and stacked Last year. I do own a fancy expensive moisture meter but I use the bat test . If you bang two pieces together and it doesn't sound like two baseball bats ringing off eachother, it's not dry yet. It may well burn but you're not getting the most out of your wood or your stove .


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> Glad I can get through the season with my pre EPA stove. Funny you bring it up I have thought of kiln like drying. Might come to that. I wouldn't go EPA until I had 3 years inside under cover.
> 
> My cousin put a Crown Royal Multi Pass OWB in this year. Will be interesting to get his opinion on that. 15k installed is a little steep for me and seems like there is just more to go wrong with them. I was impressed with the emissions. Wouldn't even bother a close nieghbor.



I have an EPA boiler and I am running wood I split last spring through it now. I built a 7x25 greenhouse to dry 6+ cords and it worked wonderfully. All my wood is under 15%. The first year was definitely a learner and I found you can burn wetter wood in the 25-30% range but you lose lots of efficiency. Even with that wet wood my neighbors can't smell smoke. It rarely smokes.

My only qualm is you get married to it a bit. It wants wood a couple times a day although I can pack it well and get 24 hours out of it. I saw the Log Boiler for the first time and I may investigate that. If a guy could cut his labor and get 4-5 days from a load that may benefit me personally a little better. I just question the efficiency.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> My dad killed his first buck with a 99 takedown in 22 hi-power.


Got this nice little WV mountain deer with my 1912 22 HP with the original Malcolm scope. Although the deer was so close I used the tang sight. The scope is ofset to the left of the barrel.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here is the 445xtorq I was gifted after a little cleaning. Only took a little to get er going. Its a 2011by the EPA sticker 50cc. My uncle passed in 2/2016 @85 years. He was pretty active still at 80 when I am guessing he bought it. His son won't use a gas saw so it probably has very few hours. Not a muscle saw but WTF it runs and I was in the market for a 50cc saw.


private image hosting

free photo upload


----------



## Deleted member 149229

All the wood I burn has been split and stacked a minimum of 2 years. When the chimney sweep came this year he ran the whip up and down the chimney and less than a cup of crud fell out the bottom. He looked at me and asked if I just had it cleaned? Duh! Why are you here then. Told him it hadn’t been cleaned in 3-4 years. Told him how seasoned my wood was, he said whatever I was doing to keep it up, he had never seen a chimney that clean. I have an indoor HotBlast with all stainless chimney.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Here is the 445xtorq I was gifted after a little cleaning. Only took a little to get er going. Its a 2011by the EPA sticker 50cc. My uncle passed in 2/2016 @85 years. He was pretty active still at 80 when I am guessing he bought it. His son won't use a gas saw so it probably has very few hours. Not a muscle saw but WTF it runs and I was in the market for a 50cc saw.
> 
> 
> private image hosting
> 
> free photo upload


By habit I grab the 445 first. Sometimes I put it back, but not usually. Great weight to power ratio for the <=16" dia. trees on which I spend most of my time.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Got this nice little WV mountain deer with my 1912 22 HP with the original Malcolm scope. Although the deer was so close I used the tang sight. The scope is ofset to the left of the barrel.


good job Joe.  took @bear1998 out this morning with his smokepole but all i could call in was a not legal broken-up fork horn.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Mines gonna be bad. Cleaned it after thanksgiving but it will be due again. Burned a lot of marginally dry wood this year. Burn a little trash too so the ash builds up. Bags of splitter trash too. 

So I am guessing an EPA stove would be the end of that behavior.


----------



## woodchip rookie

square1 said:


> By habit I grab the 445 first. Sometimes I put it back, but not usually. Great weight to power ratio for the <=16" dia. trees on which I spend most of my time.


My 50cc saws are the 445 and 550xp. The 550 is better/faster but the shape/ergonomics of the 445 are better.


----------



## James Miller

Are VC Resolute acclaim is 20 years old theres a brand new VC in the garage from the same time frame if we ever ware this one out. Hopefully never have to deal with a modern EPA stove. FIL replaced the cat once when it failed the second time he just left it out. Other then that it just keeps heating the house.


----------



## MustangMike

The hotter you run your stove, the cleaner your chimney will be. Fire place flues don't have dampers and almost never have to be cleaned. If I run my stove hot, you just see a heat mirage, no smoke.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

What’s smoke? When I run it hot there’s no snow for 20’ anywhere near the house.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

While I was cleaning saws and sharpening chains the fire all but died. Tree service contracted to the power company was out front trimming from a bucket. I went in and filled the stove with 2" thick slabs of oak bark. Put on a pretty good smoke show. Would have thought there was a chimney fire.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> What’s smoke? When I run it hot there’s no snow for 20’ anywhere near the house.


But will it dry up all this mud?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> But will it dry up all this mud?


No but fortunately we keep getting rain when my mud is about to dehydrate.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dont complain about the rain. As soon as its over it will be zero.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Good. Rather everything be frozen than sinking in at every step.


----------



## Cowboy254

I hadn't run a saw in a month and was getting the shakes. The monkey saw has been neglected for a while with the big boys getting all the attention so with some cooler weather today I figured it was a good time to dice some wattle I took down a few months ago. I used the Logosol log holder which made life easy.




Easy work and didn't take long.




I also split up a previously cut pile of wattle and pittosporum, both of which will be good firepit wood after summer.



It was good to get some 2-stroke up the nose today, makes me feel like a man again.


----------



## square1

James Miller said:


> Are VC Resolute acclaim is 20 years old theres a brand new VC in the garage from the same time frame if we ever ware this one out. Hopefully never have to deal with a modern EPA stove. FIL replaced the cat once when it failed the second time he just left it out. Other then that it just keeps heating the house.


Bought a VC back in the 80s. It was the large one (Intrepid? Edit: Not anIntrepid, a Defiant) and paid a little north of a grand for it with warming shelves, and-irons, and glass doors. Sold it with the house. Saw a Resolute with glass and rear heat shield at a garage sale a couple years back. There were 1/2 dozen people looking it over. I went straight to the seller, asked how much ($50!), and shoved the money in his hand without ever getting near the stove. Great stoves, great company. Don't know if you can wear one out, but I'm not letting this one go.


----------



## square1

woodchip rookie said:


> My 50cc saws are the 445 and 550xp. The 550 is better/faster but the shape/ergonomics of the 445 are better.


True, the 445 is not a fast saw. About the only time I look for speed at my age is to chase the hinge on a challenging fell . That's one of the few times I'll put the 445 back and grab the Dolmar.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

square1 said:


> True, the 445 is not a fast saw. About the only time I look for speed at my age is to chase the hinge on a challenging fell . That's one of the few times I'll put the 445 back and grab the Dolmar.


I'm gonna try the 445 in some wood today. I will say comparing to the early 025 I had its anti vibes are way better. Only slightly less hp 2.8 vs 3.0 giver take. A few ounces heavier. My guess is there is more to be had just not sure it's worth the effort for a 10-17% gain. Keeping the chain sharps probably all it needs like any other saw. Fills a gap in my rotation so I can rework my 52's bottom. Got a great parts saw unfortunately the cranks bent.


----------



## panolo

I've worn out a couple bars with my 445. I've used it a ton.


----------



## JustJeff

There's a pile of firewood cut with 445's every year. Along with other saws of their ilk. Poulan pro has cut a lot of wood for my stove. A pro saw is lighter and stronger (especially muffler modded, ported, base gasket delete, uh uh uh) but more expensive. You won't see any saw snobbery from me . Just get out and enjoy running them!


----------



## al-k

Any one see Homestead Rescue . He was trying to jack a tree and cut the hing off. Guy should not have a chain saw.


----------



## nighthunter

al-k said:


> Any one see Homestead Rescue . He was trying to jack a tree and cut the hing off. Guy should not have a chain saw.


 any links


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Heading out the door in a few minutes, last day to hunt for me. We have a late season, 4th-6th. I'm taking my Savage 99 F, Feather weight take down in 303 Savage, made in 1926. If I get a deer with it today I'll have the "Savage Slam". The Slam is a game animal with each of the Savage Cartridges, the 22 Savage HiPower, 250-3000 Savage, 300 Savage, and the 303 Savage.


Well had my chance, saw 16 deer, all doe. We have Sunday hunting in our county, so I'm going out for 3-4 hours tomorrow. Yesterday I saw the first deer at 8:10 and the last one at 10:30. All were within 50 yards and the last one walked by at about 10 yards. This farm has some really nice bucks on it so I was holding out for one. Tomorrow I guess I'll go with "if it's brown, it's down".


----------



## rarefish383

I posted this question in the chainsaw forum and have no response yet. The Echo 750 EVL my friend just gave me has a dead electronic module, I have a 650 EVL with the same problem. I saw a couple used modules on ebay for $125. Not shelling out that kind of money. Is there any way to use a Nova II module on those saws. Or, does anyone have a couple good modules?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Don't think modules work with 3 magnet flywheel? Might be a work around?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The squish band looks good, and the outer intake is not too bad, but *the outer exhaust also needs lots of work! It is not even symmetrical*!



casting mold core shift...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Got this nice little WV mountain deer with my 1912 22 HP with the original Malcolm scope. Although the deer was so close I used the tang sight. The scope is ofset to the left of the barrel.



good pix. I had venison back strap with lunch today. umm, so tender...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> While I was cleaning saws and sharpening chains the fire all but died. Tree service contracted to the power company was out front trimming from a bucket. I went in and filled the stove with 2" thick slabs of oak bark.* Put on a pretty good smoke show.* Would have thought there was a chimney fire.



more smoke the merrier, I say. I loaded up MBR fireplace last nite with some stix on coals... took a while to catch. in meantime, I went out to woodpile to get some more firewood. with my flashlight. smoky the bear would not have approved of the fog. lol. I like it when my outdoor fireplace is real smoky, wettish wood, etc and up goes the smoke. tons. up into under neath a cold air band. it cannot rise, and so spreads out over the immediate neighborhood area. can u say London Fog? lol

one of the best was when I had some wet stix on hot coals. they heated up. the smoke was profuse. a steam locomotive coundn't compare... and neighbor called me up to ask if I was burning leaves in the living room... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> I hadn't run a saw in a month and was getting the shakes. The monkey saw has been neglected for a while with the big boys getting all the attention so with some cooler weather today I figured it was a good time to dice some wattle I took down a few months ago. * I used the Logosol log holder* which made life easy.
> 
> View attachment 694859
> 
> 
> Easy work and didn't take long.
> 
> View attachment 694860
> 
> 
> I also split up a previously cut pile of wattle and pittosporum, both of which will be good firepit wood after summer.
> 
> View attachment 694861
> 
> It was good to get some 2-stroke up the nose today, makes me feel like a man again.



nice! haven't seen one of those before...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 445 ran great. Didn't burn a full tank but did run dirty enough the chain will need a touch up. Did some boxelder, cherry and oak. Along with the stumps. Nothing over 8" +- so far I really enjoyed it.

Would have got more time on it but my nieghbor came over and put a little time on the Jred 451ev. Always nice to have help!

Mixed lot 1/2 a cord for the day 1/3 of it split in the wood shed. The rest in the spring or when I get to it pile. 

Setup well (if weather holds) to get more on the verge of punk oak. Standing dead cherry and maybe a couple big oaks that the tops are mostly blown out.


----------



## MustangMike

I always tried to run my stove as clean as I could. Better for me, my kids, and my neighbors.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I always tried to run my stove as clean as I could. Better for me, my kids, and my neighbors.



My neighbor burns yard waste EVERY ****ING DAY from the beginning of fall into the beginning of December.

He builds these tiny little fires full of wet leaves and what sticks and always starts it with kerosene.

In the evening the smoke from his little fire fills my backyard and part of the neighborhood.

I am not one to complain about the neighbors as I make a lot of noise all year with my truck, guns and saw. But that smoke is ridiculous. I completely understand when small neighborhood would complain about woodstoves creating lots of smoke.

Our area is lower and and the smoke stays on low pressure days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I only have 1 less than a 1/4 mile away. Hope it stays like that till I'm pushing up daisies.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> The 445 ran great. Didn't burn a full tank but did run dirty enough the chain will need a touch up. Did some boxelder, cherry and oak. Along with the stumps.


As with any saw, keep the chain RAZOR SHARP and it will keep up with just about anything in its class. People that dont run a saw on a regular basis dont understand the importance of a sharp chain. It cant be "pretty sharp" or "kinda sharp". It needs to be RAZOR. EFFIN. SHARP.


----------



## KiwiBro

There are two types of chains; mine and blunt.
That might however be because I haven't run a saw in over a month.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Well had my chance, saw 16 deer, all doe. We have Sunday hunting in our county, so I'm going out for 3-4 hours tomorrow. Yesterday I saw the first deer at 8:10 and the last one at 10:30. All were within 50 yards and the last one walked by at about 10 yards. This farm has some really nice bucks on it so I was holding out for one. Tomorrow I guess I'll go with "if it's brown, it's down".



good luck with the hunting... I do like venison! had some this morning with morning brunch. the back strap melted in my mouth. of course, those fresh yard eggs were a tasty accent, too! w/golden brown GMci spuds... yum. 

venison back strap... great fo breakfast, brunch or any meal!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> My neighbor burns yard waste EVERY ****ING DAY from the beginning of fall into the beginning of December. He builds these tiny little fires full of wet leaves and what sticks and always starts it with kerosene. In the evening the smoke from his little fire fills my backyard and part of the neighborhood. I am not one to complain about the neighbors as I make a lot of noise all year with my truck, guns and saw. But that smoke is ridiculous. I completely understand when small neighborhood would complain about woodstoves creating lots of smoke. Our area is lower and and the smoke stays on low pressure days. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what may seem legal, even in larger outdoor spaces may have its limits if it can be proved to be a nuisance! hand, paper, stone sort of thing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> As with any saw, keep the chain RAZOR SHARP and it will keep up with just about anything in its class. People that dont run a saw on a regular basis dont understand the importance of a sharp chain. It cant be "pretty sharp" or "kinda sharp". It needs to be RAZOR. EFFIN. SHARP.



I agree! sharp saws make for happy chain saws, and operators, too. I always know when my saw's chain needs some attention... but, alas... I am slow to respond at times...so there I am cutting... oh yeah, it sure does... I tell myself... it sure does need to be sharpened! I like those that kiss the chisel edge's after each tank of fuel run thru. I sharpened one of my saws the other day. put it up in case. couple days later needed to cut some scrounge. such a sweet difference... it sang, the chain sang and me, too... I sang, as well! lol 

I like metalworking and working metal. to me, chain saw sharpening is some good metal working exercises...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> *There's a pile of firewood* cut with 445's every year. Along with other saws of their ilk. Poulan pro has cut a lot of wood for my stove. A pro saw is lighter and stronger (especially muffler modded, ported, base gasket delete, uh uh uh) but more expensive. You won't see any saw snobbery from me . *Just get out and enjoy running them!*



that's the deal! just get out, cut the wood... and enjoy running them. and the byproducts of their running...

_>*There's a pile of firewood...*_

*.............................................*right down my street from the house. saw it tonite walking the dog. most is of no interest... however, on the curb is a nice piece of oak, or two. plan to go get them tomorrow. great weather is forecast, low 70's and sunny, too. fire up my urban logging rig and go get it. not too much, there but enough to go get. and locality is perfectly ideal!


----------



## nighthunter

I have a neighbour who's completely anti-hunting and like to follow me and other neighbours when we do go hunting,shouting abuse and blowing airhorns when we do get a target in sight. She only moved in 5-6 years ago


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nighthunter said:


> I have a neighbour who's completely anti-hunting and like to follow me and other neighbours when we do go hunting,shouting abuse and blowing airhorns when we do get a target in sight. She only moved in 5-6 years ago



hate to think a stray bullet might ricochet!!! ~


----------



## muddstopper

nighthunter said:


> I have a neighbour who's completely anti-hunting and like to follow me and other neighbours when we do go hunting,shouting abuse and blowing airhorns when we do get a target in sight. She only moved in 5-6 years ago


Yea, that has been tried around here. One call to the game warden and they will arrest the horn blower and give them a big fine. That usually puts a stop to the harrassment.


----------



## MustangMike

nighthunter said:


> I have a neighbour who's completely anti-hunting and like to follow me and other neighbours when we do go hunting,shouting abuse and blowing airhorns when we do get a target in sight. She only moved in 5-6 years ago[/QUOTe
> 
> I was going to say, in NY it is illegal, and you can press charges against them.
> 
> (The Gov generates revenue from selling hunting licenses)


----------



## nighthunter

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hate to think a stray bullet might ricochet!!! ~


 yeah not worth the risk of losing my guns for good when she's around 



muddstopper said:


> Yea, that has been tried around here. One call to the game warden and they will arrest the horn blower and give them a big fine. That usually puts a stop to the harrassment.


 yeah the local cops are sick of her as well so gave her a warning when they where called last


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Keeping the chain sharps probably all it needs like any other saw.





woodchip rookie said:


> As with any saw, keep the chain RAZOR SHARP and it will keep up with just about anything in its class. People that dont run a saw on a regular basis dont understand the importance of a sharp chain. It cant be "pretty sharp" or "kinda sharp". It needs to be RAZOR. EFFIN. SHARP.


Looks like we agree there! 

Speaking of sharp... I have to sharpen the 038 chain today. 32" 105dl for fun! No, I want to run it hard get er cleaned out before hopefully putting it away for a while. Have about a 6-7' cherry log that needs cutting. That should just about do it.


----------



## MustangMike

Now, if you think that semi chisel makes your saw look good when sharp, try some full chisel square file and you will really see what your saw can do!

Should cut about 20% faster!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I'll stick with round for now. Too chilly for me to play with a different profile and technique.

This works pretty good for me.


----------



## square1

[album=medium]1957[/album]Proclaiming the winch scrounge a success. Have to put rubber boots over the motor leads and get a cable. I got to the store for cable at 3:08, they closed at 3, so tomorrow!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

square1 said:


> [album=medium]1957[/album]Proclaiming the winch scrounge a success. Have to put rubber boots over the motor leads and get a cable. I got to the store for cable at 3:08, they closed at 3, so tomorrow!


Dig the winch! We had a jeep scrambler with a pto winch always regretted selling it with the winch on. Had a plow so the winch was redundant.

Have a hand crank one on the tandem trailer. Pulled a lot of old iron on with a 36" ratchet. Might try a rechargeable impact wrench on it sometime now that they are more or less reliable.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did get out with the 038 and cut that cherry up. No pics but it was only 3 cuts and took 2 of us to get em in the tractor bucket. Took me an hour to file the chain to where I was happy with it. Took the rakers down and went around twice with the file. 1 handed cuts! Just let er pull and lift up a little to clear the chips once in a while.


----------



## dancan

Well , it wasn't a good weekend to be in the woods , warm winds and heavy fog yesterday , rain , then windy with temps at 33F and wet today so 
So , it was decided to gear up a woods trailer to go haul out a couple of cord that we cut and left in the woods 
It was a free ugly trailer that I scrounged up a few years ago so I figured that it was time 
It was at a friends place for a couple of years so Jerry and I went over to pick it up , we used a minihoe , loaded it upside down in my dump trailer and hauled to Jerry's place so he could do a bit of welding to some seedy bits (sorry , no pics "
Today we sided it and got it over to the pit where we haul some of our wood too .



















6'x4' metal floor , 20" sides , springs ? polly early caravan hubs with weather cracked 14" winter tires but they have tubes so they hold air just fine 
A thing of beauty , the wood and screws are worth more than the trailer lol
If it hauls out 1 load of wood , it's paid for


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I'll stick with round for now. Too chilly for me to play with a different profile and technique.
> 
> This works pretty good for me.


Mike and chainsaw jim have both told me to try fileing square. I'm still trying to figure out the round file.


----------



## MustangMike

For round file, Stihl RS is VG chain, cuts real well.


----------



## James Miller

Got the call tonight about the property down the road. Meeting the owner at 4 tomorrow to get keys to the lock. Iv been told there at least 4 cord worth at the landing they used and tons of standing dead if I'm allowed to take them. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## square1

James Miller said:


> Mike and chainsaw jim have both told me to try fileing square. I'm still trying to figure out the round file.View attachment 695254


It's hip to be square(1)


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> Mike and chainsaw jim have both told me to try fileing square. I'm still trying to figure out the round file.View attachment 695254


That looks great! I am still a bit sloppy but improves a little each time. I grew up doing like dad did early on. File a bit till ya hit a bad knot or gravel. Drop em off to get em ground. 

This was before lawyers and insurance forced prices up. So since then (the 80's) there are few doing it and the last I had done were terrible. So I am following Philberts threads trying to plan my next move.

But have had good results by hand lately especially like doing 3/8ths lo pro and am getting 325 down. Really like 325 when the teeth are more then 1/2 gone. It flat out rips and stays sharp longer for me.


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> Got the call tonight about the property down the road. Meeting the owner at 4 tomorrow to get keys to the lock. Iv been told there at least 4 cord worth at the landing they used and tons of standing dead if I'm allowed to take them. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.



You're gonna find that it sure is nice to have a key to a gate ,,,


----------



## cantoo

Decided to do a little logging trail grooming today. I dug out and pushed over some trees, levelled some high sections and got fubarred a couple of times but I did manage to get out and only had to cut trees down to get out once. But my wife, who never comes to the bush decided to come check out what I was doing. I was supposed to be emptying ashes out of the OWB and got a little side tracked. She brought the 4 wheeler back and sat and watched me knock over some trees and get stuck several times. Unfortunately I never noticed her there watching until 15 minutes had passed. She says there is no way I'm ever getting a new tractor if that's the way I treat this one. I didn't bother telling her I wrecked one of the front chains. She even followed me back home to make sure I didn't get side tracked again. I did finish the damn ashes. I'll fix the chains later.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cantoo said:


> Decided to do a little logging trail grooming today. I dug out and pushed over some trees, levelled some high sections and got fubarred a couple of times but I did manage to get out and only had to cut trees down to get out once. But my wife, who never comes to the bush decided to come check out what I was doing. I was supposed to be emptying ashes out of the OWB and got a little side tracked. She brought the 4 wheeler back and sat and watched me knock over some trees and get stuck several times. Unfortunately I never noticed her there watching until 15 minutes had passed. She says there is no way I'm ever getting a new tractor if that's the way I treat this one. I didn't bother telling her I wrecked one of the front chains. She even followed me back home to make sure I didn't get side tracked again. I did finish the damn ashes. I'll fix the chains later. View attachment 695283
> View attachment 695284
> View attachment 695286
> View attachment 695293
> View attachment 695297


Might be able to rationalize and intellectualize crawler here! Maybe a nice JD 450?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I scrounged up 3 good loads with the Tucson today, wood for the 2019-2020 season. Again, from the gun range - trees that were cut and piled 3 years ago. 

Mostly Ash, some Beech, plus a short stick each of Locust, Oak, and Walnut.

No pics, I was too busy working, sorry.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Well , it wasn't a good weekend to be in the woods , warm winds and heavy fog yesterday , rain , then windy with temps at 33F and wet today so
> So , it was decided to gear up a woods trailer to go haul out a couple of cord that we cut and left in the woods
> It was a free ugly trailer that I scrounged up a few years ago so I figured that it was time
> It was at a friends place for a couple of years so Jerry and I went over to pick it up , we used a minihoe , loaded it upside down in my dump trailer and hauled to Jerry's place so he could do a bit of welding to some seedy bits (sorry , no pics "
> Today we sided it and got it over to the pit where we haul some of our wood too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6'x4' metal floor , 20" sides , springs ? polly early caravan hubs with weather cracked 14" winter tires but they have tubes so they hold air just fine
> A thing of beauty , the wood and screws are worth more than the trailer lol
> If it hauls out 1 load of wood , it's paid for



kicka** deal! you brought it back to life... way to go. I like it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I scrounged up 3 good loads with the Tucson today, wood for the 2019-2020 season. Again, from the gun range - trees that were cut and piled 3 years ago.
> 
> Mostly Ash, some Beech, plus a short stick each of Locust, Oak, and Walnut.
> 
> No pics, I was too busy working, sorry.



Well, it didn't happen then!


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, it didn't happen then!



I've been out the last couple of days and also forgot about any pics


----------



## square1

Looks like mid week we'll drop below freezing and stay there through the weekend! Might be able to make it into the woodlot next weekend without having a @cantoo episode (I think many of us can relate to several of his points, great story). Rebuilding the scrounged winch was interesting, necessary (& expensive ) but I really need some saw time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, it didn't happen then!



one could surmise... lol. can't we give him the benefit of the doubt! ? lol, but of course... I mean... these days... too bizzee to go 'click'. one lousy, lil, tiny, itsie bitsie 'click'. just one "for the boys" ? lol 

BK - I believe you! uh-huh!!  after all, this is not a dating site...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> You're gonna find that it sure is nice to have a key to a gate ,,,



that looks like some country, and road... I remember going hunting with my dad down in Oregon... I can just see a big buck cross that road... as u wait there for the keys... my biggest deer hunting Oops! was when my BIL and I had gone to south of Seattle... and shooting. 8mm sported Mauser my dad had built. he was quite the gunsmith!! so, we get to spot, rifle is in back seat, unloaded... and I walk to the back of the car to get out what we are going to shoot at, target practice. and omg...  there... not 75' away... strolls by us a monster buck! prob biggest i had ever seen. I about did a flip... dash to car, get rifle, put in a round... but, alas... that big buck was no where to be seen again. I will never forget it. how big was it? he was so big, and had a rack of racks... I would say, one mite actually think it was an elk. but, of course, no elk in that part of the lower Cascades plateaus... what a brag day that would have been. _"... just stepped out of the car, and there he was, had just stepped into out view! BANG!, and we tagged him... "_ alas, no deer tag, alas, no shot cause we was just going shooting, but had one at home.

_believe it!, 'cause it happened..._


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that looks like some country, and road... I remember going hunting with my dad down in Oregon... I can just see a big buck cross that road... as u wait there for the keys... my biggest deer hunting Oops! was when my BIL and I had gone to south of Seattle... and shooting. 8mm sported Mauser my dad had built. he was quite the gunsmith!! so, we get to spot, rifle is in back seat, unloaded... and I walk to the back of the car to get out what we are going to shoot at, target practice. and omg...  there... not 75' away... strolls by us a monster buck! prob biggest i had ever seen. I about did a flip... dash to car, get rifle, put in a round... but, alas... that big buck was no where to be seen again. I will never forget it. how big was it? he was so big, and had a rack of racks... I would say, one mite actually think it was an elk. but, of course, no elk in that part of the lower Cascades plateaus... what a brag day that would have been. _"... just stepped out of the car, and there he was, had just stepped into out view! BANG!, and we tagged him... "_ alas, no deer tag, alas, no shot cause we was just going shooting, but had one at home.
> 
> _believe it!, 'cause it happened..._
> View attachment 695410



I was fresh out of the AF after 20 years and my brother invited me for opening day. We left well befoe daylight so couldn't see much. He sais "we'll drive out to a poin on the canyon rim and wait for daylight". Worked great, Arrived, parked, opened door and a whole herd of deer jumped up and disappeared. Sounded like we had parked right in the middle of them. I got one long range shot, no good. Saw a lot of good ones but they were on the opposite rim of the canyon.


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> Well , it wasn't a good weekend to be in the woods , warm winds and heavy fog yesterday , rain , then windy with temps at 33F and wet today so
> So , it was decided to gear up a woods trailer to go haul out a couple of cord that we cut and left in the woods
> It was a free ugly trailer that I scrounged up a few years ago so I figured that it was time
> It was at a friends place for a couple of years so Jerry and I went over to pick it up , we used a minihoe , loaded it upside down in my dump trailer and hauled to Jerry's place so he could do a bit of welding to some seedy bits (sorry , no pics "
> Today we sided it and got it over to the pit where we haul some of our wood too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6'x4' metal floor , 20" sides , springs ? polly early caravan hubs with weather cracked 14" winter tires but they have tubes so they hold air just fine
> A thing of beauty , the wood and screws are worth more than the trailer lol
> If it hauls out 1 load of wood , it's paid for



Nice repurposing job mate, nothing better than turning what most would think is junk into something useful again!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This was the 3 cherry chunks after splitting. Neighbor assisted rolling em on the splitter beam. They were heavy, frozen, water logged and slippery as could be.





Then I split the rest of the pile had to be close to 1/2 a cord. Even some of that highly sought after Mossy Boxelder!



I've cut so much scrounge type wood this year I can hardly wait to get into some decent sized logs! But no one's cut back here for close to 20 years. So I am gonna be cutting blow downs and tops for the rest of my days!


----------



## bigfellascott

Can you guys educate me on this Square Filing, I've heard of it but know absolutely nothing about it, what's the advantage over the round filing etc, what's needed to do it etc etc.

TIA


----------



## MustangMike

http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_cb_angles.htm


----------



## MustangMike

You sharpen square from the outside in, not the inside out (like round). Always keep the corner of your six sided file in the corner of the tooth. For hard wood, I recommend 45* back, 45* down, and an angle of 45*. If you put the corner of your file in the corner of the tooth, the little flat side will be on the strap on the opposite side helping you to line up.

This is what a square file file looks like:

https://www.baileysonline.com/pferd-double-bevel-chisel-files-15070-each-15070.html


----------



## MustangMike

This site is getting annoyingly damn slow, the other site is at least 5 times faster.


----------



## dancan

Mike , polly just running an Amazoil powered server , now if they were on a Spruce powered server , a 58.3% gain lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> This site is getting annoyingly damn slow, the other site is at least 5 times faster.


Slow?!?! When I logged on I was still working, I now get Social Security and retirement checks at the end of the month.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> You're gonna find that it sure is nice to have a key to a gate ,,,


Got the keys. Don't even have to go through the gate to get the first cherry log just park and cut from the side of the road. So much wood on the hill top I could prolly heat the house for years.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> This site is getting annoyingly damn slow, the other site is at least 5 times faster.



What other site?


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> What other site?


AboristSite


----------



## James Miller

Can any of you tell me what tree this is from. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looks like a windy one here. The current temp is the high. At least it will freeze up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695623
> View attachment 695624
> Can any of you tell me what tree this is from. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.


Grain side looks a lot like cherry that's almost to the punky stage.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Mike , polly just running an Amazoil powered server , now if they were on a Spruce powered server , a 58.3% gain lol


And if it was locust or hickory powered you would be reading tomorrow's post today. ​


----------



## rarefish383

nighthunter said:


> I have a neighbour who's completely anti-hunting and like to follow me and other neighbours when we do go hunting,shouting abuse and blowing airhorns when we do get a target in sight. She only moved in 5-6 years ago


As liberal of a State that Maryland is, with many anti hunters, we did get a law passed forbidding the harrasment of hunters. No dirt bikes, horns, yelling, or dogs off your property. If the hunter happens to be hunting the fence line between the anti’s property, I guess they can do what they want on their side. But, if the hunter calls the police, they will come out and warn the people to leave the hunters alone. That usually pizzas the anti off enough the give up.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Well , it wasn't a good weekend to be in the woods , warm winds and heavy fog yesterday , rain , then windy with temps at 33F and wet today so
> So , it was decided to gear up a woods trailer to go haul out a couple of cord that we cut and left in the woods
> It was a free ugly trailer that I scrounged up a few years ago so I figured that it was time
> It was at a friends place for a couple of years so Jerry and I went over to pick it up , we used a minihoe , loaded it upside down in my dump trailer and hauled to Jerry's place so he could do a bit of welding to some seedy bits (sorry , no pics "
> Today we sided it and got it over to the pit where we haul some of our wood too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6'x4' metal floor , 20" sides , springs ? polly early caravan hubs with weather cracked 14" winter tires but they have tubes so they hold air just fine
> A thing of beauty , the wood and screws are worth more than the trailer lol
> If it hauls out 1 load of wood , it's paid for


Our local pick and pull junkyard used to sell a rear axle with springs and tires for about $65. Cheap start for a home made trailer. If you found an old Caddy or Olds with heavier axle and bigger tires, they were all the same price.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695623
> View attachment 695624
> Can any of you tell me what tree this is from. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.


Dang James, looks like a piece of Oak to me. Noodle a piece so we can see the grain.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bark does look like a lot of the oaks we have around here.


----------



## Jakers

rarefish383 said:


> Dang James, looks like a piece of Oak to me. Noodle a piece so we can see the grain.


+1 on the Oak as that was my first thought. one of the red varieties, not bur or white


----------



## panolo

Only wood I get around here with the pin grub holes is red oak and elm.


----------



## MustangMike

Boy, someone read my post, site is much faster today! 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## James Miller

Maybe it is oak just seemed awful lite compared to other oak on the racks. Also has Spalting? Through some of it like the maples get. Whatever it burns well and keeps the house warm.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695623
> View attachment 695624
> Can any of you tell me what tree this is from. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.


Grain says maple to me. I would guess sugar.


----------



## rarefish383

This is some 2 year old Red Oak out of my shed. In the shed it never gets light on it, so it never grays out.


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Grain says maple to me. I would guess sugar.



Not sugar maple.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got about 2 wheelbarrows of cutting done. Smaller stuff mostly wanted to give the 445 some more run time. But even down in the slough the wind found me. Probably time for better gloves and boots. I should have sharpened the neighbors 451ev those heated handles woulda been da bomb today.

Split everything I cut and was gonna haul up a couple small piles to split before I forget about em. Yeah maybe Thu or Fri when it warms up a bit. I don't mind the colder weather but the wind just got the best of me today.


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695623
> View attachment 695624
> Can any of you tell me what tree this is from. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.



Not Spruce .


----------



## James Miller

Still not sure about oak. This is a piece I split a minute ago to get a pic of the inside.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got some kinda white oak limb wood today that's a lot like that.



Never gave much thought to what it was took some red oak and cherry too. Those giants drop a top and take out anything in the way!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Nice repurposing job mate, nothing better than turning what most would think is junk into something useful again!



I agree with you... here is one of my latest projects... junk to treasure... interim pix. old greasy 3# sledge hammer, broken handle, hickory... nasty, narly... and rusty... will be a treasured hammer when done. prob paint the steel forging with blue... hmm,  maybe I should chrome it... lol 

junk to treasure. now at mid point.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

3# sledge hammer project - mid term...



head forging will be blue. handle in varathane clear, after watco Danish walnut stain... the old hickory handle is being repurposed for my rabid wood rasp's new handle project. bit metal working, machine shop ops, wood working/cabinet making... sculpting... and some gunsmith work tossed in for 

fun stuff. prob use the sledge to help me with scrounging ops, etc... drive wedges, etc....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695623
> View attachment 695624
> *Can any of you tell me what tree this is from*. Its lite burns hot and has a decent burn time. I'm used to the liter woods throwing good heat but not holding coals like this stuff does.



well, to me....  kinda looks like from... the wood pile to the couch!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> *Not Spruce!!!!!* .


Spoken with authority.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695754
> Still not sure about oak. This is a piece I split a minute ago to get a pic of the inside.


That sure looks like silver maple James. Bring a piece along next time you come over.


----------



## farmer steve

went to the local farm equiptment show yesterday and got to run one of these. Sweet but not $40K sweet.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695754
> Still not sure about oak. This is a piece I split a minute ago to get a pic of the inside.



Limb wood ...... Pin Oak..... First pic
We cut a lot at the Girl scout camp


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> That sure looks like silver maple James. Bring a piece along next time you come over.


Will do we got a good bit of it. What ever it is I'd gladly take more if I found it.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Will do we got a good bit of it. What ever it is I'd gladly take more if I found it.


Silver maple burns nicely in my stove. I have a ton of it.


----------



## panolo

farmer steve said:


> That sure looks like silver maple James. Bring a piece along next time you come over.



I don't think it's silver maple. That is almost white when split. Plus the pin holes by grub screams oak to me. I could definitely get behind the pin oak variety.


----------



## Jakers

panolo said:


> I don't think it's silver maple. That is almost white when split. Plus the pin holes by grub screams oak to me. I could definitely get behind the pin oak variety.


and pin oak is a lighter variety of the red oak's so the weight makes sense


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> I don't think it's silver maple. That is almost white when split. Plus the pin holes by grub screams oak to me. I could definitely get behind the pin oak variety.


The silver around here is pretty lightly colored and I have plenty with little bore holes in it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Silver maple burns nicely in my stove. I have a ton of it.


I will be searching out more silver on the next big round of scrounging. Ash doesn't burn long enough for me to be a good over night fuel and it leaves the stove full of coals. Pine and silver maple burn to nothing when I'm home to keep it loaded and I will use oak, sugar or something higher on the BTU charts for O/N and "at work" burns.


----------



## James Miller

Looks like its gonna be cold enough the ground might freeze this week. Then snow Saturday into Sunday. No better time to find the lost mulberry stash. This stuff is probably 3 years old by now. Steve helped me cut it when I joined AS. Not much around will compete with this stuff for heat output.


----------



## turnkey4099

Heigh Ho, Heigh HO, t'is off to work I go. 

Jan 10 12:11 am, temp 40, dry some breeze, ground not frozen yet and bare. Normally we should be in low 30s, ground frozen and at least a foot of snow on the ground. Conditions like that say I'm going 'wooding' at Von's in the morning. Loaded the car with all the tools including 4 saws to remove a brushy willow right by the road. Someone back when cut a willow and allowed it to sprout again, must be a dozen stems of small caliber. Taking the MS210/16" bar. Old saw and hasn't been used except as a backhoe cutting stumps flush with the ground. Might as well give the old girl a taste of real wood. If it runs well it will sure save hoisting around the MS362 to cut small stuff. 

Never though I could get out and about with the saws this time of year.


----------



## MustangMike

Temps are at freezing and are predicted to stay below freezing for the next 5 days. No snow, and it has been so wet that even on clear days the ground is just too soft to do anything.

Never seen a year like it for this time of year.

2 days ago it was a little warmer (40s) and a dry day, so I finally put the Blizzack Tires on the Mustang … latest I have ever done it. TG for Battery Impact wrenches (used my 1/2" De Walt 18V). I did not want to wrestle with a lug wrench and risk re injuring my back.


----------



## Streblerm

James Miller said:


> View attachment 695754
> Still not sure about oak. This is a piece I split a minute ago to get a pic of the inside.



It sure looks like maple. It could be a red or swamp maple. If so it is somewhere in between silver and sugar. I’m happy to burn any of the three.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Heigh Ho, Heigh HO, t'is off to work I go.
> 
> Jan 10 12:11 am, temp 40, dry some breeze, ground not frozen yet and bare. Normally we should be in low 30s, ground frozen and at least a foot of snow on the ground. Conditions like that say I'm going 'wooding' at Von's in the morning. Loaded the car with all the tools including 4 saws to remove a brushy willow right by the road. Someone back when cut a willow and allowed it to sprout again, must be a dozen stems of small caliber. Taking the MS210/16" bar. Old saw and hasn't been used except as a backhoe cutting stumps flush with the ground. Might as well give the old girl a taste of real wood. If it runs well it will sure save hoisting around the MS362 to cut small stuff.
> 
> Never though I could get out and about with the saws this time of year.




thanks for the SE Washington weather report. have lived all over WA state... E, Ctrl and W... used to go down to the snake river area there... yrs ago... and pick cherries.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the SE Washington weather report. have lived all over WA state... E, Ctrl and W... used to go down to the snake river area there... yrs ago... and pick cherries.



One orchard is still in business. They are the only people down there now, building the dam wiped out most of the agriculture. I used to go down and fish the river banks, never caught much of anything.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Heigh Ho, Heigh HO, t'is off to work I go.
> 
> Jan 10 12:11 am, temp 40, dry some breeze, ground not frozen yet and bare. Normally we should be in low 30s, ground frozen and at least a foot of snow on the ground. Conditions like that say I'm going 'wooding' at Von's in the morning. Loaded the car with all the tools including 4 saws to remove a brushy willow right by the road. Someone back when cut a willow and allowed it to sprout again, must be a dozen stems of small caliber. Taking the MS210/16" bar. Old saw and hasn't been used except as a backhoe cutting stumps flush with the ground. Might as well give the old girl a taste of real wood. If it runs well it will sure save hoisting around the MS362 to cut small stuff.
> 
> Never though I could get out and about with the saws this time of year.



Three hours was all I could make and I was dead beat by then. I thought I was keeping shape, but no. Gotta take my Husky top handle back to the dealer. It threw the chain and I can't get the cover back on. I suspect the chainbrake is set but it doesn't release when I pull hard on it. I'll go to Pullman after the coffee club in the morning and then on down to Von's to continue beating my body up.


----------



## rarefish383

I started across the back yard heading down the hill to the wood pile. I have a bunch of 20-24" Oak rounds that are straight as an arrow, dead, no bark. Tuesday was 5 weeks since my new knee. So I figured I could swing the Fiskars with out much trouble. The thermometer on the wood shed was right on 30*, thin skim of ice on the dogs water. My wife told me not to split wood till the doctor said it was OK. I said I was fine to stand and swing the ax, I wouldn't try to lift anything heavy. I walked out from behind the house and a 30 MPH wind hit me. I turned around and went back in. My wife said you didn't split much. I said I decided you were right, and I'm following your advice. She just laughed.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good! be sensible. Sit in the shop/by a stove rebuild saws, sharpen chains and restore axes, or just sit, stroke the dog, kick the cat, drink coffee or beer depending on the time of day amd watch buckin' on youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> Good! be sensible. Sit in the shop/by a stove rebuild saws, sharpen chains and restore axes, or just sit, stroke the dog, kick the cat, drink coffee or beer depending on the time of day amd watch buckin' on youtube.


What do you mean drink beer depending on the time of day? 2 times to drink beer, daytime and night time.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> What do you mean drink beer depending on the time of day? 2 times to drink beer, daytime and night time.


Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


----------



## James Miller

So I decided to try the glove thing. There nice when its freezing and the wind is whipping. But I still don't see me wareing them when its above freezing to warm.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Been using some dipped jersey gloves lately. They are ok above 30°F but... My hands sweat in em like canvass gym shoes. Great for splitting snow n iced over chunks. Just gotta find some smaller jersey gloves for liners


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I think they were for the honey wagon guys or cleaning public restrooms. Got a bag of used ones on an auction. I ain't skeered.


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to do some outdoor stuff too, but in the mid 20s and windy as heck, so I went back inside … just no fun being out there!


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> I was going to do some outdoor stuff too, but in the mid 20s and windy as heck, so I went back inside … just no fun being out there!


You mean -20'sF???? Its not bad but gets to be a pain especially on older arthritic hands, gloves are a must..............

Its winter, LOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE it!

Cant remember last time i had to go to the fridge to get a cold beer.


----------



## James Miller

I prefer the cold weather to. Hoping we get enough snow Saturday I can make a little money.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> One orchard is still in business. They are the only people down there now, building the dam wiped out most of the agriculture. I used to go down and fish the river banks, never caught much of anything.



that is quite a river! indeed! I read where before the dam... they relocated many of the cherry trees. sure were some good cherries. mid to late 50's....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I started across the back yard heading down the hill to the wood pile. I have a bunch of 20-24" Oak rounds that are straight as an arrow, dead, no bark. Tuesday was 5 weeks since my new knee. So I figured I could swing the Fiskars with out much trouble. The thermometer on the wood shed was right on 30*, thin skim of ice on the dogs water. My wife told me not to split wood till the doctor said it was OK. I said I was fine to stand and swing the ax, I wouldn't try to lift anything heavy. I walked out from behind the house and a 30 MPH wind hit me. I turned around and went back in. My wife said you didn't split much. *I said I decided you were right*, and I'm following your advice. She just laughed.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Three hours was all I could make and I was dead beat by then. I thought I was keeping shape, but no. Gotta take my Husky top handle back to the dealer. It threw the chain and I can't get the cover back on. I suspect the chainbrake is set but it doesn't release when I pull hard on it. I'll go to Pullman after the coffee club in the morning and then on down to Von's to continue beating my body up.



Got home and took care of some housewife stuff then looked at the saw again on the diningroom table. Yep, chain brake was set and released once I had it half on the saw so I could give it a hard pull. Back out there in them morning. I cleaned 3 of the multiple stems. tomorrow I tackle a stem that is more of a small tree but 20' or more tall. I am getting some very nice Fiskar's candidate rounds. Farmer handed me $200 'in appreciation for your work'. Nice but it is only drop in thebucket for the amount of gas I burn going back and forth. Year before last I even put 24 gallons of gss through the saws.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Good! be sensible. Sit in the shop/by a stove rebuild saws, *sharpen chains and restore axes,* or just sit, stroke the dog, kick the cat, drink coffee or beer depending on the time of day amd watch buckin' on youtube.



right on!

or restore refurb wood rasp. just finished this redo. very sharp, aggressive wood rasp. rusty, found in deal in scrounged garage sale...

before, handle is from sledge project...



after ~



file's hickory handle project includes machine shop metalcraft, woodworking and gunsmithing... inlaid action in epoxy, custom finish... and trick fasteners. those brass 8/32's 1/4 hold the steel to the wood, rock solid... rasp's handle end is inlaid into the hard hickory!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

under that dark greasy grimy old sledge hammer handle... grain. nice wood grain, even some tiger tail!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Got home and took care of some housewife stuff then looked at the saw again on the diningroom table. Yep, chain brake was set and released once I had it half on the saw so I could give it a hard pull. Back out there in them morning. I cleaned 3 of the multiple stems. tomorrow I tackle a stem that is more of a small tree but 20' or more tall. I am getting some very nice Fiskar's candidate rounds. Farmer handed me $200 'in appreciation for your work'. Nice but it is only drop in thebucket for the amount of gas I burn going back and forth. *Year before last I even put 24 gallons of gas through the saws*.



now there is a noteworthy statement! omg -


----------



## svk

Hey guys, figured I had better check in.

Been a very busy fall and winter and the weather was downright crummy to do any optional wood cutting. In addition I found out earlier this week that I had Lyme disease that I most likely have been carrying for quite some time. I did not get any of the "traditional" symptoms other than a welt around the suspected bite area that did not go away but I definitely have been lethargic and putting in an 8 hour day tires me out compared to my usual level of energy where I run out of time well each day well before I run out of energy. Started strong antibiotics earlier this week. Made the mistake of taking one on an empty stomach which made me feel like death. When I take them with food I am fine but still tired as hell. Supposedly after 3 weeks it should knock everything out of me.


----------



## James Miller

Only issue with mulberry if you can call it that is it coals like crazy and will hold them all day. I threw some maple on top to help burn them down.


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with it SVK, unfortunately, Lyme gets real tricky to deal with after you have had it for a while.

When it is active, they can knock it down it antibiotics. When it goes into remission, there is nothing that will kill it that won't kill you.

Best of Luck with it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Hey guys, figured I had better check in.
> 
> Been a very busy fall and winter and the weather was downright crummy to do any optional wood cutting. In addition I found out earlier this week that I had Lyme disease that I most likely have been carrying for quite some time. I did not get any of the "traditional" symptoms other than a welt around the suspected bite area that did not go away but I definitely have been lethargic and putting in an 8 hour day tires me out compared to my usual level of energy where I run out of time well each day well before I run out of energy. Started strong antibiotics earlier this week. Made the mistake of taking one on an empty stomach which made me feel like death. When I take them with food I am fine but still tired as hell. Supposedly after 3 weeks it should knock everything out of me.


Been 3 1/2 months for me and still no energy and constant joint pain. Hope you progress better than me. At least the weather is finally starting to freeze the ground.


----------



## svk

I should have known when I was so lethargic. That is just not me....


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 696274
> Only issue with mulberry if you can call it that is it coals like crazy and will hold them all day. I threw some maple on top to help burn them down.



My biggest problem with mulberry is that the coals throw sparks all over the place and half way across the room if I do ANYTHING to disturb them - including when I throw another piece of wood on top of them.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> My biggest problem with mulberry is that the coals throw sparks all over the place and half way across the room if I do ANYTHING to disturb them - including when I throw another piece of wood on top of them.



Sounds like you've just gotta be fast, chuck the bit of wood in and slam the door before the wood hits the coals.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> My biggest problem with mulberry is that the coals throw sparks all over the place and half way across the room if I do ANYTHING to disturb them - including when I throw another piece of wood on top of them.


How long has it been sitting. I burned some of this last year and it put on a show every time I opened the stove to reload. It might not be completely seasoned. I get almost no sparks this year but it's been split and stacked almost 3 years now.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> now there is a noteworthy statement! omg -



Yep. That spring I got a bug up my rear wondering how much I was using so got a new can and kept track of how many times I filled it. At my age I don't expect ever to top that number. 

Things went a bit better today. Put in just shy of 4 hours, Finished ,except for ricking up the rounds, the big stem (aka small tree) full 20" at butt. Tired but feeling good.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nothing primo here... 
Its wood. It will burn. Some day. If it has to.
Punky oak, punky cherry, boxelder and popal for the win.


top 100 bad boy names

Gotta be a solid 3 cord here now. Holding my own with the wood shed steady at 6 cords. At least as long as the weather stays with me. Definetly not sweating the empty space anymore!



Shoulda got more done but it was enough. Got some errands need doin!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> How long has it been sitting. I burned some of this last year and it put on a show every time I opened the stove to reload. It might not be completely seasoned. I get almost no sparks this year but it's been split and stacked almost 3 years now.


The coals - not to long after the flames are gone and only coals remain. 

Seasoning - it was cut early last spring, split and stacked before April, so it may be that.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> What do you mean drink beer depending on the time of day? 2 times to drink beer, daytime and night time.



Spot on, why limit ones pleasure hey, any times a good time!


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> Nothing primo here...
> Its wood. It will burn. Some day. If it has to.
> Punky oak, punky cherry, boxelder and popal for the win.
> 
> 
> top 100 bad boy names
> 
> Gotta be a solid 3 cord here now. Holding my own with the wood shed steady at 6 cords. At least as long as the weather stays with me. Definetly not sweating the empty space anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda got more done but it was enough. Got some errands need doin!



I don't like covering wood up with a tarp, it tends to keep the moisture trapped in it instead of letting it air out and dry I find.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 696274
> Only issue with mulberry if you can call it that is it coals like crazy and will hold them all day. I threw some maple on top to help burn them down.



You don't like coals? I love coals they just keep pumping out heat until they eventually burn down and are handy to keep the fire burning along when you throw a few logs in overnight.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 696135
> So I decided to try the glove thing. There nice when its freezing and the wind is whipping. But I still don't see me wareing them when its above freezing to warm.



I use gloves not to keep warm but to help protect against Funnel Web Spiders, which can be fairly common around my parts (made almost got bit on the finger the other day) he was lucky as he normally doesn't bother with gloves but this time he decided to wear some and bang on the tip of the finger he got hit by one and he was lucky it hit the finger nail by the looks of it as there was venom on his fingernail.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Been 3 1/2 months for me and still no energy and constant joint pain. Hope you progress better than me. At least the weather is finally starting to freeze the ground.




" Get Well Soon!, Guys!! "...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Nothing primo here...
> Its wood. It will burn. Some day. If it has to.
> Punky oak, punky cherry, boxelder and popal for the win.
> 
> 
> top 100 bad boy names
> 
> Gotta be a solid 3 cord here now. Holding my own with the wood shed steady at 6 cords. At least as long as the weather stays with me. Definetly not sweating the empty space anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda got more done but it was enough. Got some errands need doin!




feel free to drop by anytime with a trailer load of that punky oak!  my outdoor fireplace is not ethnic challenged, nor is it a racist! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I use gloves not to keep warm but to help protect against Funnel Web Spiders, which can be fairly common around my parts (made almost got bit on the finger the other day) he was lucky as he normally doesn't bother with gloves but this time he decided to wear some and bang on the tip of the finger he got hit by one and he was lucky it hit the finger nail by the looks of it as there was venom on his fingernail.



close call! I always wear gloves working up at the farm, especially when near a wood pile, or brush...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

bigfellascott said:


> I don't like covering wood up with a tarp, it tends to keep the moisture trapped in it instead of letting it air out and dry I find.


Thanks for the tip but it's not for drying, just don't want it getting wetter. I won't leave it there. Can get 10 up to 15 cord give or take inside. I just didn't plan for handling wet and dry. My tarp has enough holes it won't trap a lot of moisture.

This is only my 3rd year using this shed for firewood. Still figuring out how to manage the space efficiently. 14x18x8. This is closer to the house and on a gentle down slope so wheel barrows easier to manage then where we had it before. Basically as old guy friendly as I can get.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> You don't like coals? I love coals they just keep pumping out heat until they eventually burn down and are handy to keep the fire burning along when you throw a few logs in overnight.


The coals are nice at night. But I want the stove to be cooling off by the time the sun is up. The house catches full sun light most of the day so the stove doesn't need to be going during the day unless its really cold or cloudy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> You don't like coals? I love coals they just keep pumping out heat until they eventually burn down and are handy to keep the fire burning along when you throw a few logs in overnight.


except when theres so much coals i cant reload the stove. I have to screen out the ash and still end up throwing a gallon of hot coals in the back yard.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> I use gloves not to keep warm but to help protect against Funnel Web Spiders, which can be fairly common around my parts (made almost got bit on the finger the other day) he was lucky as he normally doesn't bother with gloves but this time he decided to wear some and bang on the tip of the finger he got hit by one and he was lucky it hit the finger nail by the looks of it as there was venom on his fingernail.


Bingo. Gloves aren't a weather related thing. I wear them every time. And glasses. And earplugs.


----------



## crowbuster

svk said:


> I should have known when I was so lethargic. That is just not me....



Been thinkin bout ya. Figured you went south and I missed the post. Hang in there man, keep us updated please.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> I use gloves not to keep warm but to help protect against Funnel Web Spiders, which can be fairly common around my parts (made almost got bit on the finger the other day) he was lucky as he normally doesn't bother with gloves but this time he decided to wear some and bang on the tip of the finger he got hit by one and he was lucky it hit the finger nail by the looks of it as there was venom on his fingernail.



Venomous spiders in the wood pile.

Nope
No way
Not happening 

Move to a colder state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

@svk. Hope the meds help. Dang lyme sucks. good luck with it buddy.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Venomous spiders in the wood pile.
> 
> Nope
> No way
> Not happening
> 
> Move to a colder state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah they are ok, it's the Tiger, Brown and Copperhead snakes that are more concerning to me, they have a habit of showing up regularly when out cutting wood and they can certainly be cranky little bastards that's for sure!


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Been 3 1/2 months for me and still no energy and constant joint pain. Hope you progress better than me. At least the weather is finally starting to freeze the ground.



That doesn't sound like fun mate, we get it here too and it certainly knocks people about for quite some time. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Bingo. Gloves aren't a weather related thing. I wear them every time. And glasses. And earplugs.



I like em cos they also stop me from getting splinters when the wood gets tossed at me to put in the ute also makes the wood a bit easier to grip too which makes it a bit easier to handle and again helps prevent getting bloody splinters.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> Ah they are ok, it's the Tiger, Brown and Copperhead snakes that are more concerning to me, they have a habit of showing up regularly when out cutting wood and they can certainly be cranky little bastards that's for sure!



Your welcome here in Michigan Where we have very few concerns of venomous spiders and venomous snakes[emoji23].

The cold keeps the riffraff out to[emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> Hey guys, figured I had better check in.
> 
> Been a very busy fall and winter and the weather was downright crummy to do any optional wood cutting. In addition I found out earlier this week that I had Lyme disease that I most likely have been carrying for quite some time. I did not get any of the "traditional" symptoms other than a welt around the suspected bite area that did not go away but I definitely have been lethargic and putting in an 8 hour day tires me out compared to my usual level of energy where I run out of time well each day well before I run out of energy. Started strong antibiotics earlier this week. Made the mistake of taking one on an empty stomach which made me feel like death. When I take them with food I am fine but still tired as hell. Supposedly after 3 weeks it should knock everything out of me.


I hope all goes well for you with that damn lyme. I figured you were trying to get up caught upon wood chores.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hey guys, figured I had better check in.
> 
> Been a very busy fall and winter and the weather was downright crummy to do any optional wood cutting. In addition I found out earlier this week that I had Lyme disease that I most likely have been carrying for quite some time. I did not get any of the "traditional" symptoms other than a welt around the suspected bite area that did not go away but I definitely have been lethargic and putting in an 8 hour day tires me out compared to my usual level of energy where I run out of time well each day well before I run out of energy. Started strong antibiotics earlier this week. Made the mistake of taking one on an empty stomach which made me feel like death. When I take them with food I am fine but still tired as hell. Supposedly after 3 weeks it should knock everything out of me.


Hey Steve, get well soon. I’ve just been ducking in and out since I got my knee replaced. Thoughts and prayers heading your way.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Venomous spiders in the wood pile.
> 
> Nope
> No way
> Not happening
> 
> Move to a colder state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found two of these gals in piles of pine that was going in the fire pit. Both in the spring when I was cleaning up all the scrap from firewood season. They do burn well, not much heat, no ash.


----------



## cantoo

I've had a bit of the flu for a week or so, couldn't stay awake in my office yesterday so I came home from work early. On the drive home I thought I would go to the bush and work the flu away. By the time I got home and hit the couch I wasn't going anywhere. Went to bed early and figured I would give it another try today. Wife left early today so I figured I would get something done. Used the tractor to move firewood skids around, moved a bunch of equipment out of the way now that we are getting finally getting some snow. Headed back to the field to hook onto the log wagon to head to the bush. On the way I noticed that my son had sold a load of wood and the conveyor needed moving to refill the trailer. I jumped off and figured I would man handle it the 30' instead of using the tractor. It damn near killed me, I was beat and breathing hard from that little work. Headed back to the house and now I'm sitting here getting the chills and fever every 10 minutes. My wife is home now and calling me names and telling me to just go to bed. It has finally froze up here and just enough snow to make working in the bush nice. My head is pounding and my bones are aching. 2 years ago I was down and out for 2 weeks with the flu, at least this year I haven't started the vomiting yet, lost 10 to 15 lbs then. Just to let you guys know how bad I am there was an auction today at one of my usual spots and I didn't go. Maybe an hour or two of rest will help?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You not going to an auction is bad.


----------



## JustJeff

started the day with getting brakes installed on my trailer project this has been ongoing too long 
Scrounged up some skids and cut them up with the little craftsman. Started stacking a third row along the back fence. Experience has taught me not to stack too high! I have more to stack but came in when my moustache froze up.

Obligatory saw pic. This saw is a turbo, maybe why it cuts up those skids so quickly! As you can see my friendly neighbor is spreading manure, aahh, fresh country air!


----------



## Buckshot00

So far this year is a little bit of everything. Loblolly, hickory, pear, sycamore and box elder.


----------



## James Miller

Took the fiskars out to the pile to break up some big rounds.
Starting to like this thing in the right situation. The axe feels like a popsicle stick after swinging it for a bit.
Made a nice little pile but theres more to be done. Hopefully tomorrow the saws get to play.


----------



## MustangMike

I've been doing a little splitting with the X 27 lately to aid my recovery … Oak, Hickory, Ash - leaving the Beech for the splitter! Will take a pic soon.

Also, ported a cylinder today, but got cold doing that. Been just cold and windy enough the last few days that you need to stay working to be out there.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Your welcome here in Michigan Where we have very few concerns of venomous spiders and venomous snakes[emoji23].
> 
> The cold keeps the riffraff out to[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It gets cold here in Winter don't worry, -10 and upto-18deg in the paddock at times going by the temp gauge on my mates ute. We cut wood in Summer here and winter (pretty much all year round really) other than the 40+deg days that is but mostly when summers on it's way out as it's more comfortable to cut then.

I don't worry about em but I'm wary where I put my hands and feet that's for sure


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> The coals are nice at night. But I want the stove to be cooling off by the time the sun is up. The house catches full sun light most of the day so the stove doesn't need to be going during the day unless its really cold or cloudy.



Ah that makes more sense


----------



## chucker

"SORRY TO HEAR THAT STEVE" ..... Borrelia burgdorferi(maynoii, is what I have been suffering with for 5 years with no good results with the meds that were prescribed... just be prepared for a long period of aching joints and moments you will think you lost your mind! (CAD, IS NOT AN EFFECT OF THIS WHICH HAS NO CURE EXCEPT ANOTHER SAW) !!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I found two of these gals in piles of pine that was going in the fire pit. Both in the spring when I was cleaning up all the scrap from firewood season. They do burn well, not much heat, no ash.



no idea what that is....but its ugly so i really dont want to find out!


----------



## LondonNeil

Best of luck kicking that Lyme into touch Steve. Sounds like you've caught it reasonably early at least.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

LondonNeil said:


> no idea what that is....but its ugly so i really dont want to find out!


Black widow. The red mark on its body gives it away.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Snow here. Ran a saw but not for scrounging. Clearing ATV paths at my gf's land. 45 acres near Tar Hollow just east of Chillicothe, Ohio. Pouring down snow. Clothes are wet. Everything is propped/hung up by the stove. Should be dry by morning. Plow is on the quad now. Ill push off the driveway after work tomorow.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ran that 445 in some 14-15" hard froze popal yesterday. The bar was getting hot so I stopped cutting revved it a couple times to clear it out before I shut er down.

Today cleaned the bar, sharpened the chain headed out to cut some more oak limbs.

Go to start the saw but couldn't budge the recoil handle! Damn thing musta heat seized when I shut we down. Dunno and won't tear into it until it gets cold here. Guessing it will be a $100 bill for parts.

I gotta learn to stay away from those water soaked logs when they are frozen. Just ruin too much stuff!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> no idea what that is....but its ugly so i really dont want to find out!


It is a Southern Black Widow. Widow bites can be very uncomfortable to humans, bites can cause severe muscle pain, abdominal cramps, tachycardia, and can last several days up to several weeks. The last case of human death, reported to the Poison Control Center, was in 1983. A friend got bitten a couple years ago. He had severe flu like symptoms and a 104 fever. Put him in the hospital for a week. You could see the fang marks in the middle of the bite.


----------



## MustangMike

Encountered numerous large Wood Spiders doing the wood near my Daughter's house last year. Don't think they are harmful, but also don't think a bite from anything that large would be pleasant.

Seemed like almost every round had one or two of them! Just glad I was wearing gloves, back handed a few of them.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Ah they are ok, it's the Tiger, Brown and Copperhead snakes that are more concerning to me, they have a habit of showing up regularly when out cutting wood and they can certainly be cranky little bastards that's for sure!



Brown snakes give me the willies. They are completely unafraid of humans so they don't move away when you come near and if you don't see them they can hit you as you walk past. I was taking the kids for a bike ride when they were little on a sealed bike path along our local river when a brown snake came up to the edge of the path coming up from the river. I yell at Cowlad who was 20m ahead to stay put while I grabbed Cowlass and we stayed perfectly still with this big snake a couple of metres away. It watched us for maybe 15 seconds deciding whether we were a threat or not then slithered across the path in front of us and went on his way. Tigers are 4/5ths blind and can get surprised easily and then get you. We have alpine copperheads up the hill but they're not much of a problem. There are also black snakes down here but they would rather avoid an argument, but it you try to hit them and miss then you can have a problem. 

We've had one tiger and one black at our place, both became acquainted with my shovel.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Brown snakes give me the willies. They are completely unafraid of humans so they don't move away when you come near and if you don't see them they can hit you as you walk past. I was taking the kids for a bike ride when they were little on a sealed bike path along our local river when a brown snake came up to the edge of the path coming up from the river. I yell at Cowlad who was 20m ahead to stay put while I grabbed Cowlass and we stayed perfectly still with this big snake a couple of metres away. It watched us for maybe 15 seconds deciding whether we were a threat or not then slithered across the path in front of us and went on his way. Tigers are 4/5ths blind and can get surprised easily and then get you. We have alpine copperheads up the hill but they're not much of a problem. There are also black snakes down here but they would rather avoid an argument, but it you try to hit them and miss then you can have a problem.
> 
> We've had one tiger and one black at our place, both became acquainted with my shovel.


Ain’t taipan the really nasty/aggressive ones?


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Ain’t taipan the really nasty/aggressive ones?



They're the most venomous snakes but they're further inland. Don't worry, we have plenty of other ones.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Ain’t taipan the really nasty/aggressive ones?


Yeah you definitely want to avoid those bastard things! had one that was so cranky with us it started chasing us in a mates 4wd LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Connection crap so better posts when get back but for now, it feels good to be back tipping trees over but boy am i out of shape



Edit: how is it that I look fat in photos but the logs I photograph always look smaller?


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Connection crap so better posts when get back but for now, it feels good to be back tipping trees over but *boy am i out of shape*
> View attachment 696654
> 
> 
> Edit: how is it that I look fat in photos but the logs I photograph always look smaller?



I can relate, I'm so out of shape and get knocked up in seconds now


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Connection crap so better posts when get back but for now, it feels good to be back tipping trees over but boy am i out of shape
> View attachment 696654
> 
> 
> Edit: how is it that I look fat in photos but the logs I photograph always look smaller?


Looks like really dense wood.



bigfellascott said:


> I can relate, I'm so out of shape and get knocked up in seconds now


lol Here in the States “get knocked up in seconds” means you got pregnant in seconds.


----------



## James Miller

Work before play. Should be done by noon then going to get that cherry by the gate to my new scrounge area.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You get much snow? We got 2-3”.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> You get much snow? We got 2-3”.


1" at most but people want there stuff plowed/shoveled . The yuppies get a false sense of security seeing a plow truck.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> 1" at most but people want there stuff plowed/shoveled . The yuppies get a false sense of security seeing a plow truck.[/QUOTE
> Hmmmm! Yuppies getting rid of snowflakes, I sense prejudice there, probably a lawsuit to follow.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Looks like really dense wood.
> 
> 
> lol Here in the States “get knocked up in seconds” means you got pregnant in seconds.



And here too we often have words that have double meanings


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Connection crap so better posts when get back but for now, it feels good to be back tipping trees over but boy am i out of shape
> View attachment 696654
> 
> 
> Edit: how is it that I look fat in photos but the logs I photograph always look smaller?



What species of tree is it Kiwi


----------



## dancan

A brisk but big sky here yesterday 
Off to where we had the MF135 parked and then a couple of mile to where we had a pile of wood that we scrounged a while ago .
The plan was to go get the trailer , cut a tractor road to haul out the wood and get it to the pit .
So ,,,

























Down the new section then down the road to the pile we went


----------



## dancan

Jerry blocked up and I Fiskared (is that a word?) and loaded the trailer .





The suspension is a little soft lol




Up the road and through the trail then to the it it went 








We went and got a second load since we had time but we did have to work for it , the trailer popped of the ball a couple of times and the adjustment nut was seized but we won at the end of it 













It was a good day


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> Looks like really dense wood.
> 
> 
> lol Here in the States “get knocked up in seconds” means you got pregnant in seconds.


That's what happened to my wife!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

At Camp Smith the new recruits were killing the Black and King snakes. Finally, one of the older guys says to them "What the heck are you doing? Don't you know we brought the Black and King Snakes in here because they eat the Copperheads and Rattlers" (the two poisonous ones in this area).

Some people just have an abnormal fear of snakes. When I was a kid, my friend and I often kept them as pests (Garter Snakes), so I don't have that fear. Some are good, some are bad.


----------



## James Miller

The boss had a moment. Turns out when aluminum meets concrete pole it loses.


----------



## dancan

Hey James !


----------



## nighthunter

finally my 880 is starting to run right,ran 4 tanks through it yesterday with no problems


----------



## JustJeff

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 696712
> finally my 880 is starting to run right,ran 4 tanks through it yesterday with no problems


?





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

Started the day of right with a Philly favorite, scrapple, egg, and cheese on a hoagie roll.

Loaded and stacked a little over a half cord of scrounged maple for a friend. Standard issue porch stack for the area, easy $100.


----------



## Cowboy254

Going to be a touch warm for scrounging in the next few days. 42°C today then 44°C tomorrow followed by 46°C (115°F) on Wednesday before cooling off to 41°C and 40°C (104°F) for Thursday and Friday. That'll be a relief!


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Started the day of right with a Philly favorite, scrapple, egg, and cheese on a hoagie roll.
> 
> Loaded and stacked a little over a half cord of scrounged maple for a friend. Standard issue porch stack for the area, easy $100.


We were taking a crane tower up to Philly and got on the job site before they unlocked the gates. My buddy said there was a good breakfast place around the corner. He got bacon and egg and was heading back to the tractor in a few minutes. In a bit he was back yelling we had to get the rig unloaded and off the street before rush hour started, and we only had a few minutes left. Finally got my sandwich, scrapple, egg, and cheese. The scrapple was a solid inch thick, crispy on the outside and a little mushy on the inside, two eggs, and two slices of cheese. If I could find that place, I'd drive back up just for breakfast.


----------



## bigfellascott

The repurpose trailer looks like it's come in handy Duncan.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Going to be a touch warm for scrounging in the next few days. 42°C today then 44°C tomorrow followed by 46°C (115°F) on Wednesday before cooling off to 41°C and 40°C (104°F) for Thursday and Friday. That'll be a relief!



Yep up in the 40's around here too over the next few days and a good week of warmer weather, which I'm not a real fan of, bring on winter I say.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Hey James !


I didn't make it to my gate today. Sat down to have some lunch and watch some of the Pat's game and just woke up. Getting out of bed at 2am was a little ruff guess I was tired.


----------



## dancan

Well , since it was another big sky day and the temps were a little more comfortable here than in that "Hemisphere of a Hunret Sumthin degrees !" I crossed that gate lol




We only went out to scrounge one stem ,,,,, Honest lol




Load 1 of Fiskared wood 




We got it up the haul road and then loaded my dump trailer 




We had a chit ton of ice to deal with , roads and wood included 




Load #2 and sammich tyme so no saws left behind 




2 scrounged trailer loads dropped at the scrounge pile


----------



## dancan

So after the sammich and a few sticks thrown in the furnace off to the gate it was 
When I got there I was before Jerry so while I was waiting I went to a pine tree that was blown down and scorched from a forestfire several years ago , I had bucked a couple of rounds from it a couple of years ago but it was wet and heavy .











Still too wet to split as you can see ice in the round . I might go grab a few round before spring .
We got load #3 from the pile to the dump trailer .




When we went for #4 we opted for some fresh cut wood lol
There were a few dead top hard maple and a white birch right by the road so ,,,
While Jerry was dropping and blocking I was cutting a trail








Load #4 for the day 









No skeeters , black flies , tics , venomous snakes and spiders or drop bears seen for miles 
It was a great day !


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I did cut and split 2 smaller buckets of punky oak and 1 boxelder. Dirty stuff sure is rough on the saws. Had the 011avt going hard. Was gonna use the 52 but the on/off switch came lose and was hanging up the throttle.

Tomorrow more brush and a half a dozen live boxelder. Then I can drop another hollow dangerous looking oak tree with 1 live large limb going straight north leans to the west not sure... It will come down just not a lot of reward for the risk and work. Should get close to a cord of burnable stuff. Will take a couple pix before and hopefully after!


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> The repurpose trailer looks like it's come in handy Duncan.



Jerry looked at the trailer and shook his head , I said "It's free , if we get a load out it's paid for ."
I think it's earned it's keep 
Heck , it even has mint winter tires !


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, that logging road has some nice tire eaters sticking out of it. Those rocks look sharp. 
It took 4 tries before I could stand up for more than 15 minutes this morning, the man flu is trying to kill me. When I did manage to stay upright I had to go to my sons and change out a shower valve. Valve was only 5 years old and split at the threads. Had to cut a hole in the drywall and all, will replace that later. $200 for a shower valve and damn thing is China too. I thought Taymor was Canadian and US built but the castings are stamped China. I even checked the fitting that didn't break and it snapped clean off without hardly any pressure. I hope I get better this week so I can get back to the bush next weekend. Nothing worse that being sick all weekend.


----------



## dancan

Hope you get your sealegs back soon .
I've got some pics of the Japa, I'll put them up late this week. 
Btw, it's Dancan, not Duncan lol


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> At Camp Smith the new recruits were killing the Black and King snakes. Finally, one of the older guys says to them "What the heck are you doing? Don't you know we brought the Black and King Snakes in here because they eat the Copperheads and Rattlers" (the two poisonous ones in this area).
> 
> Some people just have an abnormal fear of snakes. When I was a kid, my friend and I often kept them as pests (Garter Snakes), so I don't have that fear. Some are good, some are bad.



From memory our black snake eats browns and possibly others, it's still venimus but generally not too agressive as a rule.


----------



## cantoo

Damn it Dancan, I knew that and I still spelled it wrong. 
I assume that your name is like mine. Someone once told me " you can't do that" My response was " cantoo". And that became my online user name years and years ago. It was likely on a **** site way back then too.


----------



## JustJeff

I have not so fond snake memories from my Arkansas and Mississippi days. Copperhead, eastern Diamondbacks, timber rattler and the myopic and ill tempered cottonmouth. You sure had to watch your step, if it wasn't.snakes it.was fire ants. Here in Ontario, there is one venomous snake, the massasauga rattler. I actually saw one once!
I was digging deep into the split pile today, stacking since the sun was shining but at -18°C I wasn't too worried about any creepy crawlies. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> What species of tree is it Kiwi


wish i knew mate. is the odd one out in a stand of saligna and fastigata. dense. got three logs from it - 2 @ 3m because thats the most my tractor would handle, and the 6m butt log in the pic that I'll probably break down with the 395 so i can lift it or at least drag it along the grass in the front forks.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> wish i knew mate. is the odd one out in a stand of saligna and fastigata. dense. got three logs from it - 2 @ 3m because thats the most my tractor would handle, and the 6m butt log in the pic that I'll probably break down with the 395 so i can lift it or at least drag it along the grass in the front forks.



Sounds like me, I often find wood and I wouldn't have a clue about it's name etc, so long as she burns I'm all good


----------



## James Miller

I'm getting to be that way. Before I joined AS my FIL had me brainwashed that oak was the only firewood. Now I bring all kinds of stuff home. He complained when I filled a rack with mixed cherry,maple,hickory,and locust. Now he just goes to the racks and gets wood without asking questions. I think he enjoys not having to do any of the C/S/S work anymore.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Sounds like me, I often find wood and I wouldn't have a clue about it's name etc, so long as she burns I'm all good


Got to build a few bush cabins but is a bit of a lottery if it will work or is too good for framing. Will take the top off the first log and if it looks very good, might just mill decorative timbers/furniture. Might even try for 6x1 cladding for the bush huts but haven't got a clue if it can handle weather without splitting etc.

It's pretty dense so I guess it'll burn well. Won't know for another year . Someone has suggested it's broad leaf apple but buggered if I can find out the durability class or timber uses. Was a bloody mission to drop without snotting anything so hopefully can mill it into something useful.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I found two of these gals in piles of pine that was going in the fire pit. Both in the spring when I was cleaning up all the scrap from firewood season. They do burn well, not much heat, no ash.



what kind is it?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 696545
> Took the fiskars out to the pile to break up some big rounds.View attachment 696553
> Starting to like this thing in the right situation. The axe feels like a popsicle stick after swinging it for a bit.View attachment 696554
> Made a nice little pile but theres more to be done. Hopefully tomorrow the saws get to play.



good wood ops pix! I liked ur's a lot JM - nice firewood making axe

fresh country air, aye?... looks cold and if u mention it, I guess the air was very... umm, I say... very fresh smelling!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Black widow. The red mark on its body gives it away.



for sure? I never seen a *B.W* that had a mark like that, only a red hour glass... and never on top, only on bottom-

I came across this *one* just the other day working on a project... and she came out of a pce of short pipe. and suddenly was out of sight. dropped right out of sight!  not happy about that deal, but did soon locate her. dint want her in any clothes, etc. really surprised to see it. amazed mite be a better word. up at the farm, they are a constant vigilance... but here in town, and in a patio umbrella pipe holder??...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> It is a Southern Black Widow. Widow bites can be very uncomfortable to humans, bites can cause severe muscle pain, abdominal cramps, tachycardia, and can last several days up to several weeks. The last case of human death, reported to the Poison Control Center, was in 1983. A friend got bitten a couple years ago. He had severe flu like symptoms and a 104 fever. Put him in the hospital for a week. You could see the fang marks in the middle of the bite.



I don't think so. I just google southern black widow and all images have the typical red hourglass on underbelly. that one seems to have 3 red dots on top...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *Brown snakes give me the willies.* They are completely unafraid of humans so they don't move away when you come near and if you don't see them they can hit you as you walk past. I was taking the kids for a bike ride when they were little on a sealed bike path along our local river when a brown snake came up to the edge of the path coming up from the river. I yell at Cowlad who was 20m ahead to stay put while I grabbed Cowlass and we stayed perfectly still with this big snake a couple of metres away. It watched us for maybe 15 seconds deciding whether we were a threat or not then slithered across the path in front of us and went on his way. Tigers are 4/5ths blind and can get surprised easily and then get you. We have alpine copperheads up the hill but they're not much of a problem. There are also black snakes down here but they would rather avoid an argument, but it you try to hit them and miss then you can have a problem.
> 
> We've had one tiger and one black at our place, both became acquainted with my shovel.



most snakes give me the 'willies!' only dead ones don't, but sometimes even them.

here is a *brown snake* I have to contend with frequently during spring and summer months up at the ranch. one night I got 5 of them. I go on Snake Safari in eve. about 9-10 when they r out and about. I just safari around the house and some of yard. no matter how many I have seen, and I have seen many... the next one always makes me go into that certain mode of defence. and me, too... my preferred device is my snake shovel. typical steel pointer with tip broke off by someone yrs ago. and my very bright Guard Dog light. and I walk slowly. and then spot 'em. and bam! my shovel, mr Brutus makes 2 where 1 was. no deal, no more... no mercy! but I don't like to waste, so up on the fence they go. food. and usually gone in the morning. owls... I have seen them come swooping in.. in full wings spread flight... omg

I even have a snake handler's long reach fork in the house. if one should ever get in, it will be too late to go look for a solution. so I have the solution rite at hand. once of prevention is better than a pound of... sort of thing. well, imo...

Texas copper head. they are here in abundance... i am always on the lookout. have seen them any hour of the day!... they will hurt you. I have some stories I could tell. but safety first! wins out


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I don't think so. I just google southern black widow and all images have the typical red hourglass on underbelly. that one seems to have 3 red dots on top...


It's an imposter


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Sounds like me, I often find wood and I wouldn't have a clue about it's name etc, so long as she burns I'm all good


It's wood, it burns. Dancan proved that theory with spruce. I guess there are a few species that just smoulder and fill the fireplace up with ash. Time will tell. The world needs us incurable scroungers to boldly go where they wouldn't dare tread.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Looks like really dense wood. lol Here in the States “*get knocked up in seconds” means you got pregnant in seconds*.



I was wondering if anyone would comment. lol but over in England... u can tell a woman... you will knock her up! and she prob will say ok, that will be nice....

'cause it means u will give here a call on the telephone. really! maybe down under, too?

as an independent contractor and younger... much younger, I was calling on a client. and they had a new gal at the front desk. she was friendly and soon we were chatting. she was from England! and quite a nice looker, too.  and so trying to make an impression I sent her a note... usps... and said next time I was by, hoped she would give me her fone number... [lol, u sitting down?.....]

'cause I wanted to knock her up! 

couple days later, I got a call and asked to stop by the client's office. it seemed she got the note, liked it... and showed it around. some of the upper mgt deal makers... had another view on the matter. lol... can u say 'dim' ! 

din''t care what wording was OK in the UK... it wasn't OK here! lol... I had suspected I might hear about it...

and told in no uncertain terms... if I wanted to keep the account... leave their staff alone!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> It's an imposter



ha, there it is! probably pet material...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> It's wood, it burns. Dancan proved that theory with spruce. I guess there are a few species that just smoulder and fill the fireplace up with ash. Time will tell. The world needs us incurable scroungers to boldly go where they wouldn't dare tread.



some wood I don't burn, mostly cause I don't want to process it.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> It's wood, it burns. Dancan proved that theory with spruce. I guess there are a few species that just smoulder and fill the fireplace up with ash. Time will tell. The world needs us incurable scroungers to boldly go where they wouldn't dare tread.



I'm hearing ya, woods wood burn the bloody stuff, it will put out some sort of heat so all good. And it's called a shovel and a bucket for the ash, simples really (it's not like you are going to choose freezing over using a shovel and bucket hey


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> At Camp Smith the new recruits were killing the Black and King snakes. Finally, one of the older guys says to them "What the heck are you doing? Don't you know we brought the Black and King Snakes in here because they eat the Copperheads and Rattlers" (the two poisonous ones in this area).
> 
> Some people just have an abnormal fear of snakes. When I was a kid, my friend and I often kept them as pests (Garter Snakes), so I don't have that fear. Some are good, some are bad.



I don't kill any in my garden. no doubt they are garter snakes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Duncan, *that logging road* has some nice tire eaters sticking out of it. Those rocks look sharp.
> It took 4 tries before I could stand up for more than 15 minutes this morning, the man flu is trying to kill me. When I did manage to stay upright I had to go to my sons and change out a shower valve. Valve was only 5 years old and split at the threads. Had to cut a hole in the drywall and all, will replace that later. $200 for a shower valve and damn thing is China too. I thought Taymor was Canadian and US built but the castings are stamped China. I even checked the fitting that didn't break and it snapped clean off without hardly any pressure. I hope I get better this week so I can get back to the bush next weekend. Nothing worse that being sick all weekend.



I liked the road and surrounding country scenes...


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I'm hearing ya, woods wood burn the bloody stuff, it will put out some sort of heat so all good. And it's called a shovel and a bucket for the ash, simples really (it's not like you are going to choose freezing over using a shovel and bucket hey


Unless the smoke kills ya ;-)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I see FS is up already 3 am... on another thread...

Good Morning Farmer Steve... have a nice fun farm day Monday...


----------



## square1

bigfellascott said:


> Yep up in the 40's around here too over the next few days and a good week of warmer weather, which I'm not a real fan of, bring on winter I say.


After 1/2 week of subfreezing temps the dryer trails through the woodlot were firm enough so I was able to drop, block, fiskar (will we succeed in the effort to replace "split" with "fiskar"?!), load, and haul 1/2 cord out by early afternoon. Main trail was just starting to get greasy at that time. Some of the wetter trails I didn't dare travel. Looks like a week of similar weather on the way so a very good chance of more saw therapy next weekend


----------



## tdiguy

LondonNeil said:


> Good! be sensible. Sit in the shop/by a stove rebuild saws, sharpen chains and restore axes, or just sit, stroke the dog, kick the cat, drink coffee or beer depending on the time of day amd watch buckin' on youtube.


 Had a good weekend for that here. Echo 600 oiler fixed, Husky 455 that was straight gassed fixed with a 460 piston and cylinder, and kept the stove full of pin oak!


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Unless the smoke kills ya ;-)



Ya probably want to let it dry out a bit more then


----------



## bigfellascott

I got stuck into a white gum the other week which was sitting on the side of the road, hopefully it will be ready to burn next year or the year after (when she's dry enough anyway). The Little Oleomac 936 sure does a great job for a 36cc saw.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I don't think so. I just google southern black widow and all images have the typical red hourglass on underbelly. that one seems to have 3 red dots on top...


Check Wikipedia, Juvenille Southern BW has spots on the back. I found a more definitive source, after I found the first one, and I think it said there were over 80 species of Widow Spiders. It had lots more pics, most had some sort of red spots on the back, mostly diamonds, more so than the classic hour glass on the belly. Lots of males have spots on the back too. One had red spots all over it's back, like a reverse lady bug. So, a lot of the red spots on the back might just be stage phases. I don't want to study up on them any more than I did, it creeped me out enough as is.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Jerry looked at the trailer and shook his head , I said "It's free , if we get a load out it's paid for ."
> I think it's earned it's keep
> Heck , it even has mint winter tires !


Is that extra deep snow tread, or a dryrot crack, down the middle?


----------



## James Miller

Made it to the gate today.

Cut to length using a @farmer steve supplied arrow.
fiskared to size.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Check Wikipedia, Juvenille Southern BW has spots on the back. I found a more definitive source, after I found the first one, and I think it said there were over 80 species of Widow Spiders. It had lots more pics, most had some sort of red spots on the back, mostly diamonds, more so than the classic hour glass on the belly. Lots of males have spots on the back too. One had red spots all over it's back, like a reverse lady bug. So, a lot of the red spots on the back might just be stage phases. I don't want to study up on them any more than I did, it creeped me out enough as is.



thanks rf - while I tentatively disputed the type of spider based upon what I have seen and cking online, I was hoping if it was a BW, then with more info such as u have provided I could become more aware of these types of spiders. so, it does appear I was wrong, but now I know more than I did a few hours ago. thanks for your further research... I plan to ck it out further...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

bigfellascott said:


> Sounds like me, I often find wood and I wouldn't have a clue about it's name etc, so long as she burns I'm all good





James Miller said:


> I'm getting to be that way. Before I joined AS my FIL had me brainwashed that oak was the only firewood. Now I bring all kinds of stuff home. He complained when I filled a rack with mixed cherry,maple,hickory,and locust. Now he just goes to the racks and gets wood without asking questions. I think he enjoys not having to do any of the C/S/S work anymore.



My wife falls into that same box. She doesn't care what kind of wood it is, as long as it burns and she doesn't have to do any of the C/S/S. If I say "throw a piece of beech in there", she gives me that look (we all know the look) - she doesn't know oak from maple from pine. To her, it's all just wood. We keep a small stack of wood at the house for the day. I bring the wood up to the house, she feeds the stove. I bring up what I want to burn that day.


----------



## James Miller

Ok folks I need help with and identification again. I thought it was hickory but I'm no expert. Its everywhere around the gate. No black spot in the middle has me second guessing.


----------



## cat10ken

From looking at just the one view; I'd say popple, poplar, aspen.


----------



## LondonNeil

err no. knocked up, in the family way, we use that. knocked up, give you a bell....err no, not ever heard that. are you confusing it with 'hook up'? which can just mean get together for a beer etc...although not these days.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cat10ken said:


> From looking at just the one view; I'd say popple, poplar, aspen.


Tulip Poplar was my guess also


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Ya probably want to let it dry out a bit more then


Some of this stuff is so dense we'll probably die waiting for it to dry out. Spruce it aint


----------



## James Miller

Guess it stays in the woods then.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> Is that extra deep snow tread, or a dryrot crack, down the middle?



Yes ...


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Guess it stays in the woods then.


Sounds like a new movie starring Dancan; BlackSpruce Down | No spruce left behind.

But seriously, I operate a scorched Earth harvesting policy. When I'm done there is a gaping wound on the landscape, scraped raw of life ;-) Kinda have to honour the lives of the fallen, by making sure they get put to some use and hopefully get a second life as furniture or in a house or even just a temporary reprieve before being cremated in a fireplace.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Sounds like a new movie starring Dancan; BlackSpruce Down | No spruce left behind.
> 
> But seriously, I operate a scorched Earth harvesting policy. when I'm done there is a gaping wound on the landscape, scrapped raw of life ;-) Kinda have to honour the lives of the fallen, by making sure they get put to some use and hopefully get a second life as furniture or in a house or even just a temporary reprieve before being cremated in a fireplace.


I have limited space on the racks. I might cut it and stack it on skids on the landing for the owner. Pretty sure he had an OWB and will burn anything. Maybe take some for shoulder season wood.


----------



## James Miller

Took the wife's rogue up the logging road so the kids could see where I'm cutting. Always thought the 4wd lock button was a gimmick. Turns out it works very well. Climbed up the snow and ice no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I didn't get as far as I wanted today. Clearing my way to that oak I found I was able to get a large widow maker down. I shoulda got pix. Had it teetering in a crotch. Found a lodgepole length managed to put it in the hollow butt end and pull er down enough to slide out of the crotch. Put a chain on and pulled it down. Made a 2 buckets out of it a little short of a face cord.

Then I went and cut another bucket of boxelder. Oh crap now I have to clear the trail. It looked like this after the boxies were cut out





Then I went all cantoo on it with the loader. Then picked a few tire punches off and hauled out the boxies.

Here is the hollow oak I want to take. Not much to have but I figure it doesn't have much life left. Might as well work it up.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Guess it stays in the woods then.


It looks like Tulip Poplar, and for what it's worth, it burns fine. Starts easy, burns hot, not much ash, just burns fast. I cut some up that fell across a friends yard in a storm. Milled about 20 boards out of the big stuff, and cut up all the lap wood and took it home. I used it to get the fire going and on weekends when I was home.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

rarefish383 said:


> It looks like Tulip Poplar, and for what it's worth, it burns fine. Starts easy, burns hot, not much ash, just burns fast. I cut some up that fell across a friends yard in a storm. Milled about 20 boards out of the big stuff, and cut up all the lap wood and took it home. I used it to get the fire going and on weekends when I was home.



It makes good camp fire/backyard fire bowl wood as well.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This was after my cantoo moment.



Cleaned out a goat path at least close to my wood!


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Some of this stuff is so dense we'll probably die waiting for it to dry out. Spruce it aint



The next generation will appreciate it I'm sure[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> I didn't get as far as I wanted today. Clearing my way to that oak I found I was able to get a large widow maker down. I shoulda got pix. Had it teetering in a crotch. Found a lodgepole length managed to put it in the hollow butt end and pull er down enough to slide out of the crotch. Put a chain on and pulled it down. Made a 2 buckets out of it a little short of a face cord.
> 
> Then I went and cut another bucket of boxelder. Oh crap now I have to clear the trail. It looked like this after the boxies were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went all cantoo on it with the loader. Then picked a few tire punches off and hauled out the boxies.
> 
> Here is the hollow oak I want to take. Not much to have but I figure it doesn't have much life left. Might as well work it up.



You talk about tire puntures I was watching a show here called All 4 Adventures and they had 230 puntures and that was in around 18km total distance sometimes they got 3-4 puntures in 50m distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My personal best was 2 tires on a terra gator. Dry airflow fertilizer rig got to the end of a worked up 40 turned to go back punched it to get rpms up fast. No sooner then I get straight there I sat with the front and 1 rear tire flat 4 ton of fertilizer in the back. Ran over a broken planter disc. Let's just say then the fun started.

Rig was something like this.


nyle name meaning


----------



## 95custmz

Can you find any leaves under all the snow, for a good tree ID? LOL


James Miller said:


> View attachment 696974
> Ok folks I need help with and identification again. I thought it was hickory but I'm no expert. Its everywhere around the gate. No black spot in the middle has me second guessing.[/QUOTE
> Can you find any leaves under all that snow, for a good tree ID? LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Going to be a touch warm for scrounging in the next few days. 42°C today then 44°C tomorrow followed by 46°C (115°F) on Wednesday before cooling off to 41°C and 40°C (104°F) for Thursday and Friday. That'll be a relief!


No thanks. Only ever had 3 straight days of 40+ and that put me in (a Chinese) hospital. It should be a worksafe rule that we all have 3 hr siestas in the arvos. Have been trying to find a good helmet/earmuff combo. Most definitely need a vented helmet like the Petzl vertex but not cheap. I also find it rather unpalatable that we have to change them after three years.


----------



## KiwiBro

Here's a video of that mystery gum tree I took for all you snowed-in stir-crazy cabin-fevered Northerners.

Where I said those logs on the ground under the gum were from the second tree I dropped that day I meant they were from the first of only two up to that point. Don't laugh at my stump. It's only the second tree back from almost six months out and the tree was leaning way over the fenceline and gum doesn't swing like softwoods and, and, and I suck.

If any of you Oz fellas know what it is please sing out. Best suggestion I have so far is Angophora subvelutina


----------



## 95custmz

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a video of that mystery gum tree I took for all you snowed-in stir-crazy cabin-fevered Northerners.
> 
> Where I said those logs on the ground under the gum were from the second tree I dropped that day I meant they were from the first of only two up to that point. Don't laugh at my stump. It's only the second tree back from almost six months out and the tree was leaning way over the fenceline and gum doesn't swing like softwoods and, and, and I suck.



That's not a bad looking stump. The tree is down and nobody got hurt. That's all that matters. It's always difficult to fell a tree that does not have a perfectly round base.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Here's a video of that mystery gum tree I took for all you snowed-in stir-crazy cabin-fevered Northerners.
> 
> Where I said those logs on the ground under the gum were from the second tree I dropped that day I meant they were from the first of only two up to that point. Don't laugh at my stump. It's only the second tree back from almost six months out and the tree was leaning way over the fenceline and gum doesn't swing like softwoods and, and, and I suck.
> 
> If any of you Oz fellas know what it is please sing out. Best suggestion I have so far is Angophora subvelutina




Sounds like you were sucking them in at the start of that video, Kiwi. There's only one cure. Cutting lots of trees and posting the pics and videos up here. Thanks for posting this one! However, I would have gone back and tidied up the stump before I took the video so it looked like I did an awesome job all along . 

Can't help much with the tree ID, though the wood looks very pale for a red gum. Fresh cut, all the red gum species I know are dark red. Lots of little branches springing out of the main trunk for a eucalypt. Dunno.


----------



## KiwiBro

Way out of shape.
Yeah, not sure on 'red gum' now. If it's subvelutina then I've read exceptional to find one over 35m tall and can't find anything about the timber uses. Will just open it up with the mill and see what there is. Unless it's wonderful, it'll probably be turned into those aforementioned bush cabins (framing, flooring, cladding) and we'll have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> err no. knocked up, in the family way, we use that. knocked up, give you a bell....err no, not ever heard that. are you confusing it with 'hook up'? which can just mean get together for a beer etc...although not these days.



maybe times have changed. I remember my dad telling me about it while we was living in UK, but then that was late 50's. now the lady at the office from the UK, she knew... and that was about early 1980's...


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> err no. knocked up, in the family way, we use that. knocked up, give you a bell....err no, not ever heard that. are you confusing it with 'hook up'? which can just mean get together for a beer etc...although not these days.



Nope. I have run into that more than once in the meaning "give you a call"


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 696974
> Ok folks I need help with and identification again. I thought it was hickory but I'm no expert. Its everywhere around the gate. No black spot in the middle has me second guessing.


I'm late to the party but I'll say poplar James. Split a piece,it should look kinda of greenish. in your second pic with the cherry log there is some small standing poplar trees.


----------



## 300zx_tt

My new 880 Makes my brother in laws 441 look like a toy.







Got some ash on Sunday. It was a far walk from the truck, behind a row of townhouses so I brought my cart. 

First time using my ms880. Ran well, that saw is strong, I can easily control my BIL’s 441 in the first pic and my old 660, but this thing puts a little bit of fear in me. Very aggressive with a 25” bar, I know once I put the longer bar on it, it’ll calm down some.


----------



## rarefish383

300zx_tt said:


> My new 880 Makes my brother in laws 441 look like a toy.
> 
> View attachment 697123
> 
> 
> View attachment 697124
> 
> 
> Got some ash on Sunday. It was a far walk from the truck, behind a row of townhouses so I brought my cart.
> 
> First time using my ms880. Ran well, that saw is strong, I can easily control my BIL’s 441 in the first pic and my old 660, but this thing puts a little bit of fear in me. Very aggressive with a 25” bar, I know once I put the longer bar on it, it’ll calm down some.


It's only 70CC's, it is a toy!


----------



## Jwilliams

Company was timbering 60 acres on side of mtn about 3/4 mile from my house. Stopped and talked to guys one day and they said as long as they are not there working I can take whatever they knocked down or drug down with the skidder to the bottom of mtn. So they are now done and left this laying at bottom of mtn. Some oak. Birch,locust , maple. It’s at the back of a dead end road so hopefully I can keep this my little secret Till I get all I can before someone else starts taking


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

300zx_tt said:


> My new 880 Makes my brother in laws 441 look like a toy. Got some ash on Sunday. It was a far walk from the truck, behind a row of townhouses so I brought my cart. First time using my ms880. Ran well, that saw is strong, I can easily control my BIL’s 441 in the first pic and my old 660, but this thing puts a little bit of fear in me. Very aggressive with a 25” bar, I know once I put the longer bar on it, it’ll calm down some.



great looking saw. that's a big one! I don't know if it makes ur BIL's look like _a toy_... but, imo... your new 880 sure does make a fine statement! *nice saw....*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jwilliams said:


> View attachment 697146
> View attachment 697145
> Company was timbering 60 acres on side of mtn about 3/4 mile from my house. Stopped and talked to guys one day and they said as long as they are not there working I can take whatever they knocked down or drug down with the skidder to the bottom of mtn. So they are now done and left this laying at bottom of mtn. Some oak. Birch,locust , maple. It’s at the back of a dead end road so hopefully I can keep this my little secret Till I get all I can before someone else starts taking



a whole mountain side of wood. my!, that could be the mother of all scrounge deals... well, ur secret is safe with me... lol


----------



## Jwilliams

Yes the guys that did the selective timbering left a mess of smaller(4-8inch) downed trees all over the mtn side And the piles in my pic are just what got drug down by the skidder and they didn’t load on the trucks they only took the 10”+oaks and left anything else


----------



## Philbert

Jwilliams said:


> Yes the guys that did the selective timbering left a mess of smaller(4-8inch) downed trees all over the mtn side,


Nice score! Would be worth buying a trailer just for that use, if you don't already own one. Move it to your site before they change their minds, or somebody else finds your 'honey hole'!

Philbert


----------



## Jwilliams

I usually borrow cousins dump truck if need be but I also have another 1 acre lot of all standing oak and birch that needs cut down that’s like 300 yards from my house that’s kinda when ever I get to it I’m the only one that’s aloud to cut that stuff so I have more then I have room for at the moment


----------



## Philbert

Jwilliams said:


> I have more then I have room for at the moment


Well, then maybe it's time to invite some friends over to help you cut and split, and let them take some home in exchange.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Day was windy so I split up the boxelder pile as a warmer upper. Then buddy needed a hand with a fender removal. Then we ran to town for a few things and I dropped him off and headed to the woods. Figure drop it and call it a day.

Got going got er down. Made a few cuts off the butt. Damn nice wood. Cutting a little hard. Gonna clean and sharpen the 038 and run that down to 24" or so then maybe the 70e down to 18-20" the finish it out with the 2065. At least that's the plan.

I could use a friend with an 880!

038av 32" just about perfect bar for this hog cock.





Aimed west went North! Ooops!

Knew it should be wedged. Just got lazy. Actually north worked good just smeared 3 more boxies. It is a lot better wood then I had anticipated. I won't complain!

Gonna take some time to get er worked up though. Yeah my stump tells how bad I am on these bigger trees. Usually my forestry buddy tips em for me.


----------



## MustangMike

The week is going well for me so far. Yesterday, the Orthopedic Surgeon told me he can't believe how well I am doing considering he damage he saw on the MRI a month and a half ago.

Today I had a physical with my regular doctor, had not had one in almost 5 years. BP 116/68, pulse 58, he said everything looks good!

This afternoon I got another saw running, an Asian 440 Big Bore (#5). I think I'm starting to get better at this porting stuff, it fells real good and it is not even broke in yet. Noodled some rounds of Red and Black Oak, and I could lean on her pretty hard!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

When you going to start taking orders for “Chinese take out?”


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> The week is going well for me so far. Yesterday, the Orthopedic Surgeon told me he can't believe how well I am doing considering he damage he saw on the MRI a month and a half ago.
> 
> Today I had a physical with my regular doctor, had not had one in almost 5 years. BP 116/68, pulse 58, he said everything looks good!
> 
> This afternoon I got another saw running, an Asian 440 Big Bore (#5). I think I'm starting to get better at this porting stuff, it fells real good and it is not even broke in yet. Noodled some rounds of Red and Black Oak, and I could lean on her pretty hard!


That's awesome! My BP should probably be monitored. Uhg!

I could use a noodle monster! Actually I cut short so the 2065 should tear it up! Think when I get er whittled down I will pull some short logs out try to save on my loader bucket.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> The week is going well for me so far. Yesterday, the Orthopedic Surgeon told me he can't believe how well I am doing considering he damage he saw on the MRI a month and a half ago.



That's excellent news, Mike! Did he happen to ask what you've been doing to be so well?


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> That's excellent news, Mike! Did he happen to ask what you've been doing to be so well?



NO!!! I get the impression he is disappointed he was thwarted from doing a surgery! Nothing about what exercises I'm doing or how I like my PT guy! The previous visit he reminded me that "I could still have surgery"!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

My neighbor needed to take down a Maple tree. (sewer line trouble, tree was on top of the line, tree needed to go)

They took the tree down, but left about 8-10ft of the trunk so the contractors could use it to push the tree over. I'm getting the wood.



I fear that they will want me to get rid of the root ball as well. To clean as much dirt as possible off of it before cutting into it, I'm thinking a shovel and good rinsing with a garden hose. Does anyone have other recommendations?


----------



## JustJeff

Pressure washer

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> My neighbor needed to take down a Maple tree. (sewer line trouble, tree was on top of the line, tree needed to go)
> 
> They took the tree down, but left about 8-10ft of the trunk so the contractors could use it to push the tree over. I'm getting the wood.
> View attachment 697334
> 
> 
> I fear that they will want me to get rid of the root ball as well. To clean as much dirt as possible off of it before cutting into it, I'm thinking a shovel and good rinsing with a garden hose. Does anyone have other recommendations?


A friend with a big bobcat and grapel bucket and trailer? How far away are you I got a beater chain for the 7910 lol.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> A friend with a big bobcat and grapel bucket and trailer? How far away are you I got a beater chain for the 7910 lol.


I'm in Mechanicsburg.

I figured that I would just let my 245 chew on it for a while and hopefully not hit any rocks. The bar I have on the 245 is 3/8, 0.050, 92 link. If your chain is 93 link, I can get an 8 point drive rim.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I'm in Mechanicsburg.
> 
> I figured that I would just let my 245 chew on it for a while and hopefully not hit any rocks. The bar I have on the 245 is 3/8, 0.050, 92 link. If your chain is 93 link, I can get an 8 point drive rim.


Biggest I got is a 24. But it will get it done. Get ahold of me if you want a hand.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Biggest I got is a 24. But it will get it done. Get ahold of me if you want a hand.


Thanks for the offer. Hell, I still owe you the return favor for the maple tree last spring. You're going to cash them in all at once, aren't you? 
In the winter, my outdoor work is usually limited to weekends, and the weather for this coming weekend doesn't look so good. If it sits for a couple of weeks, it sits for a couple of weeks. Add snow and it may be there for a bit longer. I will be in touch.

Do you have a BobCat and trailer?


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> When you going to start taking orders for “Chinese take out?”



Two of them have already gone to new owners, but they ask me for them, I don't try to get rid of them! One is with a Tree Service, but likely most will go to friends and relatives. I'll keep one of two, including the Hybrids I have from CFB and Dr. Al. Trouble is, just finding the time to run them all!

I did split some more wood with the Fiskars X 27 today, and the BB #5 got to noodle a few more rounds!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got most of my tree out of the woods. 038 made some rounds and 2065 bumped burls n knots. Made the log cuts. Love that saw in 18-20" wood it's so much fun to run.






upload and share images

Got lucky buddy came late in the day and chained logs and helped get rounds in the loader. Good friend!

It was cold by the time I came in! Only was outside from 10-4p. Light wind and sunny so temp made it to about 14°F. Almost thawed out again!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 038 is a West German mag tank. Had the gas boiling today. Kinda one of those things that made me go Hmn considering how chilly the day was. I haven't run it in this much hardwood before. Mainly yard maple, boxelder and cottonwood. 

Its still getting it done! But I woulda loved to see one of them Treemonkey'd 462's in the same burly log.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thanks for the offer. Hell, I still owe you the return favor for the maple tree last spring. You're going to cash them in all at once, aren't you?
> In the winter, my outdoor work is usually limited to weekends, and the weather for this coming weekend doesn't look so good. If it sits for a couple of weeks, it sits for a couple of weeks. Add snow and it may be there for a bit longer. I will be in touch.
> 
> Do you have a BobCat and trailer?


I'll cash in one day. No bobcat or trailer but I know people. With stuff being so close to the house and 90% of it able to be done with a 16" bar and the fiskars it may be awhile before I run into big wood again. Need excuses to get the 590 and 7910 out now and then so there not just sitting around.


----------



## LondonNeil

And winter finally arrives. In a different office today so on the bus instead of my normal cycle ride, and quite glad as it's sleeting. I reckon about now is middle of the burn season by volume and I was starting to worry I will only use 5m3. A few weeks of colder weather will get through a bit. I say 'worry'.... If I don't burn it I don't have a reason to cut it


----------



## woodchip rookie

I may not have enough wood in the shed to make it through winter. All the stuff outside has only been there since spring. I dont think it will burn well.


----------



## James Miller

Lets try to find something for the big saws to play in today.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 697543
> Lets try to find something for the big saws to play in today.


Nice measuring stick!!!!!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Nice measuring stick!!!!!



May be into some better wood today. Don't know but it will burn I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 697554
> May be into some better wood today. Don't know but it will burn I guess.


Dang n I'm still drinking coffee trying to wake up!


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dang n I'm still drinking coffee trying to wake up!


Early bird gets the wood.


----------



## farmer steve

Just a quick bucket before I hit the splitter. Ash and a little white oak.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dang n I'm still drinking coffee trying to wake up!


Hard to beat the guy that's been up since 10 last night. I work nights and hit the woods as soon as I drop my daughter of at school in the morning. Cut till I get tired then go home to sleep.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Just a quick bucket before I hit the splitter. Ash and a little white oak. View attachment 697566


Its nice that the ground finally froze. 
Went up to the old landing today. Theres oak for miles just laying there waiting to be cut.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Back for another cup of java myself...

Stopped by the neighbors to see if he needed help burning slash piles.





But he had help and it was going well. So back home looking for a #8 sledge. Hmm musta gone on an auction or yard sale. 

Damn guess I'll keep looking. Might have used it down in the cellar last time I did the sand point.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Back having another cup of java. Did find a mall but it was short and smallish. So...





Then organized me thoughts...



unique and rare boy names





Am due for a gas/oil run so gonna pull the pin for today. Maybe split that in the morning. Should keep me warm!


----------



## James Miller

First pic mostly oak. Second one is more oak and a nice cherry. Think I can keep myself busy here for awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 697595
> View attachment 697607
> First pic mostly oak. Second one is more oak and a nice cherry. Think I can keep myself busy here for awhile.


That's really nice. Plenty of room. No cutting undergrowth to get to it. Quite a score.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I may not have enough wood in the shed to make it through winter. All the stuff outside has only been there since spring. I dont think it will burn well.



Pick out the oaks if any and put it off to the side , ash and maple should be close .
You'll still be in better shape than those that cut and split in September for this season's burning .
This season has been hard on the heating supply up here even though we don't have any snow , I've got several friends that are sure they will run out .


Now , if you had cut SPRUCE this past spring and summer ....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> You'll still be in better shape than those that cut and split in September for this season's burning .


That's me! But I got lucky with the windfalls and having time to do it. Now I won't stop till I am 3 seasons ahead in preparation for an EPA stove. Am thinking an Ideal Steel hybrid reviews are good but claimed 12-14 hour burn times might be an exaggeration. But 10 hours Would make life better.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Pick out the oaks if any and put it off to the side.


I dont have any dry. Hardest thing in the shed is ash and its the last of the 1st round of scrounging I did 3yrs ago. Most of the pieces are 12ish inches long because I was splitting by hand and was dealing with some gnarly fence line trees that refused to split. First time I cut into oak was last winter and its all outside in the "1st stage drying area." I dont think it would burn well. We had a really wet summer so the wood outside stayed wet alot of the time.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Now , if you had cut SPRUCE this past spring and summer ....


I did last spring. Two whole trees. Burnt those 2 whole trees before December. I do wish I had more of it though. Burns down to nothing. I burnt for a month and didn't have to shovel the stove. With hardwoods I have to shovel out the stove every day.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Now I won't stop till I am 3 seasons ahead in preparation for an EPA stove. Am thinking an Ideal Steel hybrid reviews are good but claimed 12-14 hour burn times might be an exaggeration. But 10 hours Would make life better.


Good idea to be ahead pretty far. I tried burning damp wood before I knew what properly seasoned wood was like. It was terrible. Extremely frustrating.

Englander says 8-10hrs burntime in the NC30 but I have never got over 4-5hrs with anything I have EVER put in it, but ash is the best thing I have had so far that was actually 18" splits, and after a load like that I have to shovel out coals to be able to reload. Lotsa coals good for overnight but not so great for fast reloading.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Stove we have now has to be tended regular. Hourly pretty much in January. But it's in the kitchen so its gonna be more about how it fits than anything. Also like to do some cooking on it. So that's another requirement. Being able to throttle it down will be a real plus in warmer weather. But burn time has become an issue recently so new old smoke dragons are out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here ya can see how the baffle is sagging and starting to make full loading tough. This will burn for bit over 2 hours. Figure a repair on the baffle is doable but it would still only hold heat 2-3 hours completely shut down.


----------



## woodchip rookie

holy god man....get rid of that thing


----------



## Jeffkrib

Back at home guys, had an awesome trip, I’ll post some pics soon. It’s taken me quite some time to catch up on all the posts. Gone from wearing thermals and polar fleece is southern Tasmania to record temps here. They reached an Australian record last night in the west of my state hottest overnight temp, 35.9deg C or 96.6deg F. Hope you guys in the northern hemisphere are keeping warm...... but not that warm.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 697543
> Lets try to find something for the big saws to play in today.



JM - what size is the Echo and model? I like all my Echo equipment. do u have a pref as to like, or performance or power between the two? I guess the Husky is bigger?... I like the set up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Just a quick bucket before I hit the splitter. Ash and a little white oak. View attachment 697566



that is quite the bucket there FS....


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Back at home guys, had an awesome trip, I’ll post some pics soon. It’s taken me quite some time to catch up on all the posts. Gone from wearing thermals and polar fleece is southern Tasmania to record temps here. They reached an Australian record last night in the west of my state hottest overnight temp, 35.9deg C or 96.6deg F. Hope you guys in the northern hemisphere are keeping warm...... but not that warm.



43deg where I was and up around 50 deg out west apparently - glad I don’t live there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Here ya can see how the baffle is sagging and starting to make full loading tough. This will burn for bit over 2 hours. Figure a repair on the baffle is doable but it would still only hold heat 2-3 hours completely shut down.


Are VC is pretty neat up with warped parts and all I'll put some picks up tomorrow if I let it go out to clean.



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> JM - what size is the Echo and model? I like all my Echo equipment. do u have a pref as to like, or performance or power between the two? I guess the Husky is bigger?... I like the set up!


The husky is a 7910 domar with a husky bar on it. No husky dealers near me wouldn't buy one anyway. The echo is a 590. Stock they run pretty much like an 036 stihl. I like the echos and have realized paying a couple hundred dollars more for stihl or husky in the same size isn't worth it for anyone just cutting firewood.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> Are VC is pretty neat up with warped parts and all I'll put some picks up tomorrow if I let it go out to clean.
> 
> The husky is a 7910 domar with a husky bar on it. No husky dealers near me wouldn't buy one anyway. The echo is a 590. Stock they run pretty much like an 036 stihl. I like the echos and have realized paying a couple hundred dollars more for stihl or husky in the same size isn't worth it for anyone just cutting firewood.


I guess a Dolmar not worth it either...aaa?


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> I guess a Dolmar not worth it either...aaa?


I'd take a 70cc class stihl or husky to if someone else paid for it. Don't care what names on it if it doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Jeffkrib said:


> Back at home guys, had an awesome trip, I’ll post some pics soon. It’s taken me quite some time to catch up on all the posts. Gone from wearing thermals and polar fleece is southern Tasmania to record temps here. They reached an Australian record last night in the west of my state hottest overnight temp, 35.9deg C or 96.6deg F. Hope you guys in the northern hemisphere are keeping warm...... but not that warm.


Balmy 36F here. Easy to keep the house warm like this.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was 3°F when I got up here. That's still not bad for January in my book. Gonna get windy this afternoon though. Not likely to see any of the snow though. Tough year for snow sports here. 

Couple Buddy's buy and sell snowmobiles and parts. Not selling a lot of parts or sleds again this year. No snow no wrecks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Are VC is pretty neat up with warped parts and all I'll put some picks up tomorrow if I let it go out to clean.
> 
> The husky is a 7910 domar with a husky bar on it. No husky dealers near me wouldn't buy one anyway. The echo is a 590. Stock they run pretty much like an 036 stihl. I like the echos and have realized paying a couple hundred dollars more for stihl or husky in the same size isn't worth it for anyone just cutting firewood.




oic, thanks for the info. I have a comm'l model Echo trimmer. caged bearings, CR release, bigger rod, etc... its a hummer, pun intended. and of course, I really do like my lil Echo TH CS-271. runs like a lil ported saw and with a tweak of add'l timing, too. when I scrounged my summer oak deal... I cut some pretty big trunks into smllr lengths with it. the tree crew were using stihls. they saw me going thru it with that 'toy' like hot knife thru butter... and several came over to ck it out... "...pequno, pero muy fuerte!" I said. they shook heads...  'si, si, senor! si, si... muy bueno'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I'd take a 70cc class stihl or husky to if someone else paid for it. Don't care what names on it if it doesn't cost me anything.




A no   ? always a  deal!!

beats any day!

lol 

would make me  as in


----------



## MustangMike

I can make my Asian clones run a lot stronger than OEM, and they are a lot cheaper! Just takes some know how and a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## MustangMike

The Black Oak I have is a more mature tree than what J M pictured, and this is what the bark looks like (very furled):


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge of the day-hickory.


----------



## hunter72

Went out before the snow came today. cut up some old Oak from the Pasture. Should have taken pictures before cutting. Must has been down and bark less for years. Got to bull some more down with the tractor.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Hey guys, figured I had better check in.
> 
> Been a very busy fall and winter and the weather was downright crummy to do any optional wood cutting. In addition I found out earlier this week that I had Lyme disease that I most likely have been carrying for quite some time. I did not get any of the "traditional" symptoms other than a welt around the suspected bite area that did not go away but I definitely have been lethargic and putting in an 8 hour day tires me out compared to my usual level of energy where I run out of time well each day well before I run out of energy. Started strong antibiotics earlier this week. Made the mistake of taking one on an empty stomach which made me feel like death. When I take them with food I am fine but still tired as hell. Supposedly after 3 weeks it should knock everything out of me.


Sorry to hear Steve, hope the meds help and your back to normal soon! Miss seeing your posts.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Never got out of single digits here and breezy. I did split for a while but don't have any steam left to finish up the pile.




Piles grown a bit!





Gonna haul in a wheelbarrow of sticks ~n~ then have some hot ham soup!


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Venomous spiders in the wood pile.
> 
> Nope
> No way
> Not happening
> 
> Move to a colder state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yep!


----------



## 95custmz

Tha dog and I are enjoying a nice warm fire before the snow starts flying later tonight. Expecting 5”, so I know I’ll be shoveling and throwing snow tomorrow a.m.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Here ya can see how the baffle is sagging and starting to make full loading tough. This will burn for bit over 2 hours. Figure a repair on the baffle is doable but it would still only hold heat 2-3 hours completely shut down.



Heres a pic of the inside of are old VC. Some warped parts and cracks but still get a solid 6-8 hours of heat out of a full load. Probly get replaced in the next 2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 697813
> Heres a pic of the inside of are old VC. Some warped parts and cracks but still get a solid 6-8 hours of heat out of a full load. Probly get replaced in the next 2 years.


It might take me 2 years too. Next season is my goal. This one's been in since 1980-1982 some where in there. Did the chimney liner new last year. 35 years or so and it was just starting to pin hole in the bottom Tee.


----------



## MustangMike

Shame the Gov shut down Sotz corp. Their inexpensive kit to convert a 55 gal drum to an airtight wood stove was fantastic. Long burn times, and more total BTUs, and more BTUs from each cord of wood burned than the VC stoves of the time. (It was not that they could not meet emissions, they could not afford to pay for the testing certification). My brother spoke to the owner, he was furious the gov shut them down. And yes, one of their Monster Mauls is also still up at my cabin, but it has been replaced by the X-27. However, for years, that is what I split all my wood with.

I heated my house with one for years (two different houses), and it is what heats my upstate hunting cabin. I think the kit was $35, and the air intake option another $35 (shuts down when hot, opens when cool). Together, they are real tough to beat for the price. Basis kit included legs, door and flu collar.

Gov shut them down soon after the Popular Mechanics article that said they were more efficient than the $600 VC stove!

This is the best pics of one I could find:

https://www.**********/talk/threads/sotz-wood-stove.125596/


----------



## square1

Went to TSC for a couple gallons of bar oil this morning. Just had to cruise the clearance aisle, you know how it is...
Have been watching for a nice heavy shackle to go in the recovery kit. Spied this for $43. 
Quick on line search showed best price at Amazon was over $70 so in the cart it went.


----------



## Philbert

_And_, it's 'TACTICAL'!

Philbert


----------



## square1

Philbert said:


> _And_, it's 'TACTICAL'!
> 
> Philbert


Yeah, I'm not exactly certain what advantage that gives it, but I'm sure when a tactical situation occurs it'll all become clear! 
It's dang heavy though


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day folks, we went down to the Aus Open tennis on Friday. The one thing that we didn't see was actual live tennis since it rained so the outdoor courts weren't playable and we only had grounds passes. It wasn't a total loss though as the kids spent much of the day in the ballpark (amusement section) and I found the Canadian Club section.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished up splitting the noodles pile. Cold again but the sun was out making for a faux nice day.





Plenty more to cut but need to make that gas/oil run yet.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

square1 said:


> Went to TSC for a couple gallons of bar oil this morning. Just had to cruise the clearance aisle, you know how it is...
> Have been watching for a nice heavy shackle to go in the recovery kit. Spied this for $43. View attachment 697934
> Quick on line search showed best price at Amazon was over $70 so in the cart it went.


Marketing to guys like my son. He has an Alaskan Cow Catcher on the truck.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sapwood of the mystery gum smells lemonish.


----------



## 95custmz

KiwiBro said:


> Sapwood of the mystery gum smells lemonish.
> View attachment 697959



And has blood stains [emoji54]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> I found the Canadian Club section



Looks like you were looking for the baseball section, your right hand looks like it is ready to throw a fastball!


----------



## cantoo

I managed to get back to the bush yesterday and cut a load down, went back this morning and cut it up, loaded it and hauled it home. This afternoon I cut another load down and dragged it to the landing but it got dark oclock way too early to get it home. I'm going back in the morning to cut it up to 13'4" logs and haul home. Should be around 250 logs logs stacked up by then. The last couple weeks have been good weather to get around in the bush other than me trying to get a path thru one wet section. I got buried again on Friday but I'm not going back near there again until summer, I was lucky to get out. And yes that is 30' from where I was stuck last weekend. It was -13C today which is 10F darn cold.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

That cold and still spinning down. That makes for a long day!


----------



## Deleted member 116684

Burning some cherry that I scrounged a couple years ago. It leaves nice secondaries at the top of the stove, they’ve been there for a while now. Honestly, caught me by surprise how hot it was burning. I loaded it pretty full I and it quickly had my stove pretty stinking hot. I had to Turn my draft all the way down which I don’t normally do, for a couple minutes I regretted loading it with so much! Anyway, hope y’all have a good night.


----------



## muddstopper

Dang its hot in here. supposed to snow a little tonite and temp drop so I have kept the stove stoked. Might have to open the doors.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We only got about 1-2” of snow instead of 12” but it turned to rain and is still raining now. Supposed to drop to the teens by morning, not good.


----------



## MustangMike

About an inch here, and raining now. Don't think tomorrow is going to be the sleigh riding for the G kids that we hoped for.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

2 AM and the rain is turning to freezing rain and sleet. Yippee!


----------



## KiwiBro

3" of snow here


But sun thawed it and time to address the 18' mystery butt log.



Can't lift or drag it so let the big dog , 395, eat. 5 tanks later and almost complete.


Gonna be some interesting slabs in these


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> 3" of snow hereView attachment 698072
> 
> 
> But sun thawed it and time to address the 18' mystery butt log.
> View attachment 698073
> 
> 
> Can't lift or drag it so let the big dog , 395, eat. 5 tanks later and almost complete.
> 
> Gonna be some interesting slabs in these
> View attachment 698075


Make sure we see the slabs, that’s a heck of a hunk of wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> 3" of snow hereView attachment 698072
> 
> 
> But sun thawed it and time to address the 18' mystery butt log.



18 inch butt logs? Not my thing, but each to their own, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I think he means 18’ long.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

4:30 AM and it’s now snowing like crazy. Should be lots of fun with all the ice underneath the snow and temps dropping to the teens.


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> Went to TSC for a couple gallons of bar oil this morning. Just had to cruise the clearance aisle, you know how it is...
> Have been watching for a nice heavy shackle to go in the recovery kit. Spied this for $43. View attachment 697934
> Quick on line search showed best price at Amazon was over $70 so in the cart it went.


I saw those right after christmas but they were still around $60 on clearance. I always head for the clearence wall in the back of the store. i guess my best deal was a J-Red chainsaw for $100. Best i could do yesterday was a new sunday go to meeting Carhartt hat.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> 4:30 AM and it’s now snowing like crazy. Should be lots of fun with all the ice underneath the snow and temps dropping to the teens.


Stihl 34* here with rain on top of about an inch of snow we had overnite.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Stihl 34* here with rain on top of about an inch of snow we had overnite.


Just wait, it’s coming. You got a Jred for $100!!! None of the TSC around here even put them on clearance, they had to ship them back.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Just wait, it’s coming. You got a Jred for $100!!! None of the TSC around here even put them on clearance, they had to ship them back.


It was a return that the guy said didn't run right. Looked like it never even touched wood.  I guess my other clearance deal was the 25 ton splitter for $629.
Got some J-Red gloves for $4.00


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> I think he means 18’ long.



Well, that's even worse.


----------



## al-k

KiwiBro said:


> 3" of snow hereView attachment 698072
> 
> 
> But sun thawed it and time to address the 18' mystery butt log.
> View attachment 698073
> 
> 
> Can't lift or drag it so let the big dog , 395, eat. 5 tanks later and almost complete.
> View attachment 698074
> 
> Gonna be some interesting slabs in these
> View attachment 698075


Kinda looks like white oak to me.?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Just wait, it’s coming. You got a Jred for $100!!! None of the TSC around here even put them on clearance, they had to ship them back.


It's going to get to the mid 40s here today don't think theres gonna be much snow. Calling for high winds though.


----------



## square1

Was 1*F at 6 AM, up to 4* now, on its way to a high of 12*. My saw caddy needs some work. It's a good day to do that. Got ~2" of white stuff yesterday. Tuesday looks like the onset of the January thaw at 28*


----------



## James Miller

Saw cleaning day here frozen snow covered wood makes a mess of everything.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

No snow or rain just that fine Canadian air!


image hosting services


----------



## woodchip rookie

Drove to work at 530AM. Never saw any blacktop. Wasnt bad though since very few people were out. 4WD and 55mph on snow.


----------



## muddstopper

27f here right now. that is supposed to be the high for today. Its downhill from there, 16F by tomorrow morning. Ground looks like someone sprinkled salt on a hamburger, I dont expect much more, but the snow is still blowing. Let the fire die out last nigh. It just got to dang hot in the house last nite. Just built the fire back a few minutes ago. I got the reality check when I heard the furnace kick on. 

I have had a smoke problem the last few days, open the stove door and smoke wants to come out. Thats usually a sign my chimney needs cleaning. Yesterday morning I climbed on top of the house with my cleaning rod and ran it thru the chimney. I hadnt cleaned it in two winters. I got about half a ash bucket of cresote. It wasnt restricted or clogged at all. Still getting some smoke out the door. Not sure whats going on. I probably need to remove the elbows at the back of the stove and see if ash has built up in the short pipe from stove to chimney. Only other cause of smoking I can think of.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Well, when the rain turned to snow around 4:30 it really put it down until 7:30. We got 5-6”, temps in the mid teens and 15-20 mph wind. Not real pleasant plowing on the quad. My circulation really sucks after the stroke, took my good gloves off for about 5 minutes and had to come in the house for an hour before I could feel my fingers again. Getting old ain’t for sissies.


----------



## U&A

inmansc said:


> View attachment 698033
> View attachment 698032
> View attachment 698029
> Burning some cherry that I scrounged a couple years ago. It leaves nice secondaries at the top of the stove, they’ve been there for a while now. Honestly, caught me by surprise how hot it was burning. I loaded it pretty full I and it quickly had my stove pretty stinking hot. I had to Turn my draft all the way down which I don’t normally do, for a couple minutes I regretted loading it with so much! Anyway, hope y’all have a good night.



Its good for it in short spurts when done periodically IMO. Really breaks loose whatever your daily routine dosnt.

My PE Summit handles high stove top temps for short periods very well. 

Iv been running it a bit hotter lately anyway. 

Enjoy that high heat brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

The wood bin was about empty at 7 this morning, and I was supposed to check the weather and driving conditions, because my daughter stayed at a friends house down in DC. It was about 35*, so I told her to head on home. It looked like it was going to crash down into the teens, so I put my slippers on and filled up both small inside wood bins and the carry bag. Told every one not to use any wood out of the bins, use the wood in the bag, and when empty refill. I don't want to have to bring wood in tomorrow if it's down to single digits.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Sapwood of the mystery gum smells lemonish.
> View attachment 697959


Never been a woodworker type of guy but the beutiful wood you guys are finding sure is undeniably awesome.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, yesterday I got both my generators fired up (took some pulling, they had not been used in a while), bought some gas, and found out the ATV battery is on it's way out (a little fluid film on the positive terminal is limping it through at the moment).

This morning all my controls on the ATV were frozen solid, so I chipped things free with a screw driver and started plowing … luckily it started! Snow was not deep, but very heavy, and need to remove it before the real deep freeze that is coming. The doors on the Escape were also frozen closed, but I got them open.


----------



## dancan

Well , yesterday was a long hunnydo list , Jerry got the same list so with some luck we had the checkmarks done by 1:30 so ....







We sure hate to miss these big sky days !!!
We decided to try and scrounge up a roadside load and grab some dead standing that was within the walking/carry distance .




Being so thick we cut a walking trail to the clumps .




Then the fun began lol





I'm 100% positive I need a Donk !
Or at the least , Nate's son lol
We also did our part to feed the deer and rabbits 




Didn't take too long to get a load








Got it to the pit , blocked it and added it to the pile 





It was a great scrounging day , sunny , big sky , 12F with no wind


----------



## JustJeff

sixonetonoffun said:


> No snow or rain just that fine Canadian air!
> 
> 
> image hosting services


Where are you located?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Was -20 outside at stoveloadingo'clock this morning. Scrounged wood kept it nice inside. Burning a fair bit of it at these temps!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

JustJeff said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


45-ish miles north of Mpls/St.Paul Minnesota. Any farther north and winters get real. Any farther South and Suburbia settles in.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had to engage the secondary air control to get to 70° in the living room today.


----------



## JustJeff

I have a similar heat relocation system 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

Tore up the saw caddy base a bit ago.

Rebuilt


Reloaded the heavy stuff

Restocked the fluids & safety gear

Dressed a wedge to round out the morning. Think a stroll through the woodlot is in order for this afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I like the caddy. Might have to try something like that. Have had too many things slide out of the bucket and wasted gas to go back for equipment when hauling out. 

Don't like hassling with a trailer if I can avoid it. We have a small dump trailer I was considering fixing up for that but someone robbed a wheel off and its odd old sized. Has bolts instead of studs.


----------



## rarefish383

Thought it was going to snow and rain, nothing here but bright sunshine. It is getting colder, but not bad yet. Right on 30*, supposed to be in the teens by now. I'll live with it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Sunny here but 15. Temps dropping all day and night to 0.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Starting a small pot of venison stew.


forensic anthropology salary


----------



## LondonNeil

I did some wood stuff! well....I split up 3 and a half sacks pf kindling for mum, should do her for most if not all of the remaining burn season. i used to find kindling splitting annoying...but with the hatchet head from Dan that I hung on a Smedbergs handle, it makes me smile to use and I like the extra weight and length. I enjoyed being out in the garden, despite the cold, letting the girls play in the wendy house and occasionally making me really smile as they picked up sticks/split kindling.

I also did a pass by my wood scrounge pile last night...nothing! pfff. I can afford to be picky thee days and would have left it had been naff wood, but it felt bad to see it empty!


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I like the caddy. Might have to try something like that. Have had too many things slide out of the bucket and wasted gas to go back for equipment when hauling out.
> 
> Don't like hassling with a trailer if I can avoid it. We have a small dump trailer I was considering fixing up for that but someone robbed a wheel off and its odd old sized. Has bolts instead of studs.


The caddy will fit on the trailer tongue or rides in the bucket. Trailer now has taller tires for better clearance and an offset hitch so the wood splitter tracks in the same lane as everything else. Can configure the backblade between the tractor and trailer now for when I want to put on a one vehicle parade


----------



## hamish

-27 Murican today, went fir a lik rip on the sled to verify sone ice crossing to get to a nice spruce stand.
My beer froze last night, gonna be a long day, dammit im thirsty!


----------



## MustangMike

Light rain all morning, on top of the snow, now it stopped and is getting colder. The crust on the snow won't keep me up yet, but the dogs don't go through it. Supposed to get near 0* F here tonight, and very windy. May put a portable heater in the garage (which usually does not freeze) just to make sure the water pipe for the outside faucet does not freeze.

Most of the trees here look like they are made of glass, and I cleaned up a few branches that came down. My little White Pine tree seems to be taking it the worst, looks all bent over and wilted!


----------



## square1

You have overhead or underground power? Hope the ice doesn't bring down lines! Zero degrees & power outages suck.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

square1 said:


> The caddy will fit on the trailer tongue or rides in the bucket. Trailer now has taller tires for better clearance and an offset hitch so the wood splitter tracks in the same lane as everything else. Can configure the backblade between the tractor and trailer now for when I want to put on a one vehicle parade View attachment 698168


My tandem is too big to take off the trail. But I am gonna use it eventually when I get access to the woods from the neighbors field on the south end. Otherwise I am gonna clear another road that was actually a township road pre 1920's but it still well defined (if you know it was a road) and would open a lot of oak cutting up. Just cleaning up down and dead stuff would keep me busy for a very long time.

Was thinking if I mounted the small 3pt boom in the barn... I could make a tool caddy with a cable on top. Pick and go drop. Need a log tongs then it would make working alone dragging smaller logs out easy.


----------



## cantoo

Even though I'm south of JustJeff it was still darn cold here. -18 C or 0 F today and extreme cold predicted. Wind chill of -35 to -40 C or -31 F. I did manage to go back and haul home 2 loads of logs but in all my excitement I forgot to take pictures. I also got stuck in snow drifts twice. Ended up having to drive across a frozen ploughed field that was a nice slow bumpy ride. I think I'm getting close to calling it quits for the bush this winter, sooner or later I'm going to get stuck bad enough to call a neighbour for a pull. It going to get mild and melt again on Wednesday then cold again so maybe we will finally get some snow too. I can always start cutting logs into rounds for spring campfire wood sales if I get bored. I really hate the cold and because of some past finger injuries I have 2 that freeze pretty easily and the thawing is not something I like to experience very often. I'm just as stubborn as my Dad and when he was my age he got stuck in a snow storm and walked home 15 miles wearing just steel toed workboots. Couldn't take his boots off when he got home and by the time they got him to the hospital the next day ( screaming aside) the damage had already been done. Over the course of the next 2 months they had to amputate all of his toes and until he died 25 years later he had problems with them everyday. That isn't going to happen to me. I have all kinds of wood stacked up and ready to feed the OWB.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Make sure we see the slabs, that’s a heck of a hunk of wood.


had to cut them to about 13' to lift.


----------



## JustJeff

That would make a wicked harvest table!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Franklin River trip 8 days on the river. Each boat had 200 - 300 kg of gear at the start


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cheese platter every day when we arrived at camp.




Day 4 of the trip the boys pull out vacuum packed steak... yum


----------



## 95custmz

Jeffkrib said:


> View attachment 698261
> 
> 
> View attachment 698260
> 
> 
> View attachment 698259
> 
> 
> View attachment 698262
> View attachment 698258


Hope you had a fun trip. Looks like you ate well.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Kiwibro, If the bark were smooth I’d say lemon scented gum.


----------



## al-k

1:50 in the am, dog would not stop barking. So I'm up to put some wood in the stove, -1 out now. Maybe she was trying to tell me something.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Had to engage the secondary air control to get to 70° in the living room today.



70F makes my toes cold! lol... I like 72F better. and even warmer in front of the fireplace...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> That would make a wicked harvest table! Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



right! certainly some beautiful wood. nice grains... and nice cut, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Franklin River trip 8 days on the river. Each boat had 200 - 300 kg of gear at the start View attachment 698250
> [View attachment 698255



looks like some ruff goings! I bet everyone enjoyed chow call... and slept well each night! very well....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountain and forest level foresty work can yield some mighty productive scrounges. always amazing to me so see some of the work being done in this thread!  even good rural can pale compared to some of the forestry based scrounges... and large acerage standing timber that has come down. and urban, unless on an arborists list etc... can leave one scratching pine needles wishing they were timber limbs... lol. to be a successful scrounger in a city one must be active, prepared and always vigilant... this tall oak dropped a nice 30' limb the other night when the cold winds came roaring thru...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

she sent down a sizable limb head first, it stuck 6" into the ground... then the weight and downward motion broke it up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

with my trusty logging rig and trailer... I cut up the sections into manageable pieces. and hauled them on down to be processed into firewood... 7 sections 4-5' long, 4" +/- diam





man! - those sections were heavy! lots of BTU's still in there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

once I had the sections all cut up into the size chunks I wanted... I decided to make my oak firewood stix by splitting them by hand! oak can be tuff to hand split, but these weren't too bad given the age of the wood. perfect for my outdoor fireplace use. it was a great afternoon to go scrounging, running the saw and bustin' up the wood. and oh yeah... not a bad day once done to


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and mr Brutus was as happy as a lark!


----------



## JustJeff

-21C/-6F this morning. Last night I loaded the stove with 3 big chunks and stuffed smaller pieces in the nooks and crannies. I don't know how cool it could have been this morning. My wife got up before me and I heard the damper slide open, by the time I got up 45 minutes later, there was a heck of a fire going and its 77° in the living room!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

That rafting looked pretty hard core. One of my relatives did guided raft trips as a summer gig in Washington working her way through college. Beat the heck out of waitressing! She was addicted and continued as a guide for some time after college.


----------



## James Miller

7*F here @farmer steve said we would cut in single digits some day. I might go up to my spot and give it a try. Or just sit here and feed the stove.


----------



## square1

-13 at the cabin! Glad I'm not there, only -6 here.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 70F makes my toes cold! lol... I like 72F better. and even warmer in front of the fireplace...


Eventually it was 75°F but it took all my little stove could give and the fan. I do have a wall furnace in there but it's so loud we never use it.


----------



## KiwiBro

A


Cowboy254 said:


> Well, that's even worse.


And medically impossible to boot


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Glad I don't get to the north often. To @svk its probably just another winter day.

SUNDAY'S LOW TEMPERATURES

45 below zero: 5 miles E Seagull Lake

44 below: 5 miles NW Ash Lake

42 below: Babbitt, Crane Lake, Celina

41 below: Kabetogama

40 below: Gunflint Lake, 7 miles E Effie

38 below: Ely, Birchdale

37 below: Littlefork

36 below: Cook, Orr

35 below: Chisholm-Hibbing airport, International Falls, Bigfork

34 below: Makinen, Cotton

29 below: Aitkin, Grand Marais, Grand Rapids, Isabella

28 below: Kettle River

27 below: Two Harbors

25 below: Side Lake

24 below: Brainerd, Saginaw, 5 miles NW Hovland

23 below: Duluth NWS, Cloquet, Aurora


----------



## woodchip rookie

-1 Murkan here when I got up. 54 in the house. I had to dump 3 buckets of hot coals in the front yard to reload before work. I dont think I have this whole burning thing down yet. Wrong stove, wrong technique, wrong wood. idk...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I'll open the stove up when there is time between loadings and let the coals burn down. Tons of heat there if ya got time.

My buddy has the same issue with his old Daka add-on furnace. I think he uses a blower in the draft to burn off the coals but again this takes time. Even with the stupid shaker grate its more of a problem then it should be. Can be full to the door with coals and not get the plenum hot enough to kick in the blower. Which is the only way to get heat out of it.

Dryer wood it isn't as much of a problem.


----------



## moresnow

woodchip rookie said:


> I had to dump 3 buckets of hot coals in the front yard to reload before work. I dont think I have this whole burning thing down yet. Wrong stove, wrong technique, wrong wood. idk...





sixonetonoffun said:


> I'll open the stove up when there is time between loadings and let the coals burn down. Tons of heat there if ya got time.



Another trick to reducing coals to make room for full reloads is to pile your coal bed towards the front of the firebox at the tail end of the burn cycle. Add one small dry split op top of the coal pile, close the stove up and leave the primary air control wide open until the split/coal pile is burnt down. The aggressively burning single split really melts down the coal pile. This works well in many cases. The split must be dry. Supposedly a compressed wood brick/ecobrick works well also. Ive never tried the bricks. Mostly do this when its been very cold and the stove has been pushed/reloaded more frequently.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

moresnow said:


> Another trick to reducing coals to make room for full reloads is to pile your coal bed towards the front of the firebox at the tail end of the burn cycle. Add one small dry split op top of the coal pile, close the stove up and leave the primary air control wide open until the split/coal pile is burnt down. The aggressively burning single split really melts down the coal pile. This works well in many cases. The split must be dry. Supposedly a compressed wood brick/ecobrick works well also. Ive never tried the bricks. Mostly do this when its been very cold and the stove has been pushed/reloaded more frequently.


Good tip. I do this out of habit didn't even think of mentioning it!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Single digits with sub-zero wind chills - man is this stove nice.


----------



## MustangMike

In the 55 gal drum stove (up at the cabin) I rake the coals forward every time before I load new wood. That was another thing Sotz sold, a ash shovel, rake and poker tools set for their stoves … indispensable!

Got just below 0*F here, I put a little portable heater in the garage to ensure the pipes did not freeze.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> had to cut them to about 13' to lift.
> View attachment 698195


That is very impressive wood. It would make fantastic live edge table and benches.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Tomorrow morning calling for -5, then RAIN ON THURSDAY!!! This sucks.


----------



## Cowboy254

@woodchip rookie , this is something that works really well for me, with our particular heater.

Morning coals...




then I scrape them into a N/S row, couple of good sized bits on either side and a lid on top and air intake fully open.




The air coming down the glass is forced to funnel through the middle over the coals and burns them down really well. May or may not work for you with your heater but works great in ours. Doesn't work so well from cold though. I tried lighting a similar row in this configuration a few times and found that it took a long time to get enough heat for the funnelling action to get going but you could still light it normally then once there was some heat there do a similar thing if you had coals to burn down.


----------



## MustangMike

Prediction is for 0*F again tomorrow morning, then up to 46* and rain on Thurs!

I had to take screw drivers and chip the ice off my mailbox door and my fence latches, etc, and the wind blew my recycling can across the road and into the middle of the back yard across the street.

All the tree branches look pretty, like glass coated, but every time you are out side you hear them cracking!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Prediction is for 0*F again tomorrow morning, then up to 46* and rain on Thurs!
> 
> I had to take screw drivers and chip the ice off my mailbox door and my fence latches, etc, and the wind blew my recycling can across the road and into the middle of the back yard across the street.
> 
> All the tree branches look pretty, like glass coated, but every time you are out side you hear them cracking!


Misery loves company. They changed our rain up to Wednesday now. Ought to be some wonderful flooding.


----------



## cantoo

Got home from work ( office today) and changed into my cutting clothes. I was planning to cut up all the under 8" dia small logs and branches into 36" long stuff for the OWB before dark. Going to be warmer on Wednesday and I figured I could crate them up and that would be enough to last me this winter and I could save all the splits that are already in crates for next year. Got halfway to the barn to get the tractor and my brain said "listen dumb azz it's -30 F windchill out and you are going to cut wood that you don't need until next year, are you insane"? So turned around and headed back to my home office chair and here I'm staying. There will be nicer days. I did drive back and took some pictures of the log piles. The piles are about 9' high, about 230 logs in the 1st pic and 70 in the 3rd one. Also looks like a dozen good clear saw logs in that pile too. The smaller stuff at the front of the last picture was what I was planning to cut up today. Going north to Gravenhurst tomorrow morning to thaw out some frozen water pipes, should be fun. They'll thaw out Wednesday when it's warmer but the Boss says drive up Tuesday and make them happy.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I'm gonna say its a bit windier than this but ya all know the trend!


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> The piles are about 9' high, about 230 logs in the 1st pic



Nice looking wood, what is it?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Tomorrow morning calling for -5, then RAIN ON THURSDAY!!! This sucks.


I am NOT mad. Rain means temps above freezing. They said "36 for tomorow" and I actually clapped and cheered.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> @woodchip rookie , this is something that works really well for me, with our particular heater.
> 
> Morning coals...
> 
> View attachment 698375
> 
> 
> then I scrape them into a N/S row, couple of good sized bits on either side and a lid on top and air intake fully open.
> 
> View attachment 698374
> 
> 
> The air coming down the glass is forced to funnel through the middle over the coals and burns them down really well. May or may not work for you with your heater but works great in ours. Doesn't work so well from cold though. I tried lighting a similar row in this configuration a few times and found that it took a long time to get enough heat for the funnelling action to get going but you could still light it normally then once there was some heat there do a similar thing if you had coals to burn down.


If I could even pile the coals in the center enough to put 2 pieces on the outside the pile of coals in the middle would be up to the baffle. It was -1F here last night. When its this cold I cant let the stove ash down. I have to load as soon as fire is out. I dont have anybody to run the stove while im gone at work so I start with a 52F house and have to fight 0F temps to warm the house up. Its only 58F in the house when I go to bed. Reload somewhere between 12A-2A and then again at 5A before I go to work and its 54F when I get up


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> If I could even pile the coals in the center enough to put 2 pieces on the outside the pile of coals in the middle would be up to the baffle. It was -1F here last night. When its this cold I cant let the stove ash down. I have to load as soon as fire is out. I dont have anybody to run the stove while im gone at work so I start with a 52F house and have to fight 0F temps to warm the house up. Its only 58F in the house when I go to bed. Reload somewhere between 12A-2A and then again at 5A before I go to work and its 54F when I get up



I assume the coals are still hot when you're reloading? Maybe give it a fraction more air overnight - might have to juggle it a bit to get them to burn down a bit more without burning out altogether?


----------



## U&A

al-k said:


> 1:50 in the am, dog would not stop barking. So I'm up to put some wood in the stove, -1 out now. Maybe she was trying to tell me something.



I woke up at my normal walkup time for work at 4:15 and the house was 61!! It was -15 and truck said -19 on the way to work. 

Can I borrow your dog. Wish mine would do that. [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

MustangMike, all ash. I also cut cedar and poplar back there but the ash is getting so bad I'm trying to get as much down and out as I can. The tops are breaking off at about 8" diameter when I cut them down, not many branches to trim off. The section I'm cutting in right now is all along the edge of the bush so the trees are more crooked than the interior of the bush. The poplars are also falling down but aren't near as good for firewood so they can rot for now. I use the poplar logs for bunks under the ash logs. I have a bunch of big poplar cut into logs and plan to mill some when I have time but it's rotting (spalting) on the pile.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> If I could even pile the coals in the center enough to put 2 pieces on the outside the pile of coals in the middle would be up to the baffle. It was -1F here last night. When its this cold I cant let the stove ash down. I have to load as soon as fire is out. I dont have anybody to run the stove while im gone at work so I start with a 52F house and have to fight 0F temps to warm the house up. Its only 58F in the house when I go to bed. Reload somewhere between 12A-2A and then again at 5A before I go to work and its 54F when I get up



What stovetop and flue temps are you running? I agree. Maybe you could run it hotter. A few smaller splits to get the temp up and keep the big ones for the long burn. 

For my stove 500 stove top is my friend for quite a while. 

Iv got a 2000 sqft house that is shaped terribly for heat circulation and iv never once seen 54 degrees. 

Can we try to help you solve you problem?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> I assume the coals are still hot when you're reloading? Maybe give it a fraction more air overnight - might have to juggle it a bit to get them to burn down a bit more without burning out altogether?


If I open the air more the stove runs too hot. 20ft of strait up chimney pulls serious draft when its zero. I made some mods to the stove over the summer to make it more controllable and they must be working cuz I can damn near put the fire out now.


----------



## U&A

What temps?

500
600
700
More?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> What stovetop and flue temps are you running?


STT=650F


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> STT=650F



Ok,

So do you have a blower? Dont judge me. The blower made a HUGE difference for me with heat circulation.


House insulation?

Is the room the stove in like 80 degrees and it wont move about the house well?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Come to think of it maybe I do need more air...I have plenty of coals at 5PM when I get home to relight. Thats 12hrs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Ok,
> 
> So do you have a blower? Dont judge me. The blower made a HUGE difference for me with heat circulation.
> 
> 
> House insulation?
> 
> Is the room the stove in like 80 degrees and it wont move about the house well?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me a PM and remind me to reply to this post. I gotta reload and go to bed.


----------



## panolo

cantoo said:


> MustangMike, all ash. I also cut cedar and poplar back there but the ash is getting so bad I'm trying to get as much down and out as I can. The tops are breaking off at about 8" diameter when I cut them down, not many branches to trim off.



Talked to one of the local arborists and the bug hit a decent sized woods about 15 miles north of me. Killed it all. We are probably not too far off at this point. Got to thin a woods for a buddy couple miles south of that woods and I think I'll leave all the maple and only take ash. Hate to see it.


----------



## JustJeff

Loaded for the night. -19°C/-2°F outside. Sat down for a minute and the fire warmed up to chimney cleaning temp faster than I thought!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

panolo, I would take it as soon as you can. I can't believe the number of falling trees of all sizes and branches every strong wind. Much safer to get them down now.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We’ve had dead ash for 5+ years. Lots of blow downs but many of the bigger ones are getting dangerous to drop, snap off while you’re cutting or big limbs snap off when you drive a wedge. Yes I wear a helmet but some of those falling limbs come down like spears.


----------



## MustangMike

Down here, most of the Ash are dead, but up at my property the ones that have not blown over in storms are mostly alive, but I'm worried sick about them!

My 50 Acres in in the Catskills near Hancock, and it is currently about 40% Ash and 40% Black Cherry. I'm thinking of building a barn to store a bunch of it milled, but time, time, time!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hey @MustangMike, you gonna buy one of those 2020 Mustang GT? That is one bad azz looking machine.


----------



## MustangMike

They are nice, but I kinda like mine … I don't have to select a "mode", the lights go on when I turn them on, and I can switch wheels/tires w/o worrying about TPS crap.

Mine looks more retro, I've done about everything I want to it, and you have to know how to drive it (the computers don't take over), so it is more "me".

With 550 SC Hp and my Steeda Suspension, I'm good! (Also, no payments).


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Loaded for the night. -19°C/-2°F outside. Sat down for a minute and the fire warmed up to chimney cleaning temp faster than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Dont know how that compares to stove top temps but when I load for over night I try to keep the stove between 5-600 when it's full on nights like tonight. When it gets back into the 30s I'll shut it down at 450 or so.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Ok,
> 
> So do you have a blower? Dont judge me. The blower made a HUGE difference for me with heat circulation.
> 
> 
> House insulation?
> 
> Is the room the stove in like 80 degrees and it wont move about the house well?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It defiinitely makes a difference alright, I'm going to use a pedastill fan for my needs (I can move it to a few different spots in the room where the heater is) I will position it near the different doorways and force the air into the other parts of the house. The other thing that you can do is put a ducted system in whereby it sucks the warm out of your room where the wood heater is and pumps it into say other living rooms and bedrooms and is all controlable in each room so everyone can control the amount of warmth they want.


----------



## al-k

When it's here we are happy.


----------



## JustJeff

I use a small fan on the floor and blow cool air out of the hallway at the opposite end of the house back towards the stove. It doesn't take much to help the heat push its way to the bedrooms. Usually only have to do this for a short time when the house is cooler when we have been out. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> 1) So do you have a blower? Dont judge me. The blower made a HUGE difference for me with heat circulation. Is the room the stove in like 80 degrees and it wont move about the house well?
> 2)House insulation?


1) I do not have a blower. Heat circulation is not the issue. My house runs W/E. The stove is in the basement at the west end under the living/dining room. Big hole in the floor for heat to go up, big hole in floor at the east end of the house for cold air to return. I basically made a gravity system, and air flows very well. The nc30 is rated for 2,400sq/ft. My house is 1,500ish upstairs and 1,500ish in the basement (single story ranch), so I'm passing 3,000sq/ft of air past the stove. The first issue is the house is too big for the stove, but I really only have issues when its zero.

2) I do not believe there is any insulation in the walls. Vinyl siding on top of the original wood siding then plaster board (not lath and plaster) on the inside. There is insulation in the attic but not in the walls. The biggest improvements I have found were getting rid of gaps and cracks. I still have more to work on but I'm not spending 10K to put insulation in all the walls.


----------



## square1

woodchip rookie said:


> 1) I do not have a blower. Heat circulation is not the issue. My house runs W/E. The stove is in the basement at the west end under the living/dining room. Big hole in the floor for heat to go up, big hole in floor at the east end of the house for cold air to return. I basically made a gravity system, and air flows very well. The nc30 is rated for 2,400sq/ft. My house is 1,500ish upstairs and 1,500ish in the basement (single story ranch), so I'm passing 3,000sq/ft of air past the stove. The first issue is the house is too big for the stove, but I really only have issues when its zero.
> 
> 2) I do not believe there is any insulation in the walls. Vinyl siding on top of the original wood siding then plaster board (not lath and plaster) on the inside. There is insulation in the attic but not in the walls. The biggest improvements I have found were getting rid of gaps and cracks. I still have more to work on but I'm not spending 10K to put insulation in all the walls.


Good call. In the average house much more energy is lost to air exchange than to heat transfer.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yep. It was harder yesterday with high winds to heat our old farm house than the day before when it was 15-20° colder and little to no wind. Definetly need to look at cost effective weatherization. But its a money pit so probably be focusing on maintaining rather then updating for now.


----------



## farmer steve

Since it warmed up (18*) I went on a little scrounge . This was a mulberry limb I cut off last year when it was still green. There was another small limb hanging and bone dry. It's in the stove now.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont know if I am right about this, but going to say it anyays. I think most folks with a wood stove do have a problem with uneven heating in all parts of the house. It just makes sense, its going to be hotter next to the stove than it is at the other end of the house. Many, including yself have tried using fans to blow the hot air toward the opposite end of the house from the stove. I am begining to think this is the opposite of what they should be doing. Instead of trying to blow hot air into a cold room, I think it will work better to place the fan in the cold room and blow the cold air toward the hot stove. Fans create drafts and if you are in the room that is already cold, even warm air will feel cooler if its blowing directly on you. A fan pulling cold air from the room doesnt have the same effect.The cold air is replaced by the warmer air that has stagnated next to the ceilings. Air blowing in the direction of the stove should move the hot air from around and directly above the stove, out toward the rest of the house, and do so without causeing those cold feeling drafts associated with cold air blowing off a fan. Im interesting inhearing others opinionson this subject


----------



## LondonNeil

550C, .1100F. that is over hot surely. Steel starts to glow dark red about there. My flue thermometer says above about 270C I'm wasting energy up the flue.


----------



## svk

Hey guys, I am still alive.

Was sick as hell for a couple days on the antibiotics. The spot where I was bitten by the damn tick seems to be more red now, so I do not know if it is the antibiotics getting rid of it of the disease or if they have just pissed it off....

Seems as though my fatigue is going down. I am no longer crashing at 7pm at night. Still have muscle soreness that does not go away.

We had -40 for two nights in a row up here. Warmer and snowing today then supposed to have highs below zero for a week straight.

Keep on scrounging. Will catch you guys another day.


----------



## MustangMike

Hot air always rises, Cold air always falls. Depending on your layout, you can often install vents or ducts to take advantage of this, and air will circulate w/o any fans. The flow speed will increase with time and thermal divergence.

When I ran my wood stove in the basement of my raised ranch, I installed a vent above the stove, next to the flue, that opened into the bottom of the upstairs hallway. After running the stove for a few hours, you could feel the cold air rushing down the stairwell.

Adding fans/blowers, in either directions, will help to facilitate the process more quickly and efficiently.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Hey guys, I am still alive.
> 
> Was sick as hell for a couple days on the antibiotics. The spot where I was bitten by the damn tick seems to be more red now, so I do not know if it is the antibiotics getting rid of it of the disease or if they have just pissed it off....
> 
> Seems as though my fatigue is going down. I am no longer crashing at 7pm at night. Still have muscle soreness that does not go away.
> 
> We had -40 for two nights in a row up here. Warmer and snowing today then supposed to have highs below zero for a week straight.
> 
> Keep on scrounging. Will catch you guys another day.



Good to hear from you Steve, thanks for posting, I was starting to get worried!

Also, best of luck with your recovery, sounds like it is working.

Here, we went < 0*F two days in a row, and I'm running a little heater in the garage to keep my outside water pipe from freezing! Temp in garage went into the low 30s this AM, so I'm glad I did it.

Think I have to get a new pipe heater, if the old one is working, the light on it is not!

Good Luck dealing with that cold stuff, sounds serious!


----------



## farmer steve

@svk take care buddy. Hope the antibiotics kick the sh!t of of that lyme.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

For me its only an issue on days with a high of 10°F or less and or windy. The fan I use most is just the ceiling fan reversed to push warm air to the cold drafty walls.

The wood stove was originally only a replacement for a Monarch combination cook stove that heated 3 rooms kitchen, utility and bathroom. So it is challenged to heat the entire lower level approx 1,100 sq ft. If that wasn't the case your return air would make perfect sense.

The only real solution here would be radiant heat. Just no real hurry and will continue to have some kitchen wood heat for the times its needed.

Am budget strapped and struggling with putting resources into the house or build a much needed shop/garage. Selling off some assets to do both is likely where it will end up. 

Life span of OWB's is one of the turn offs. See a lot of people screaming about leaks and burnt out fire boxes but ya gotta question WTF got burned in em. Railroad ties, tires, plastic and telephone poles I would suspect.

At any rate I seldom see anyone bragging up a 30 yr old outdoor boiler. My cousin just put in a crown royal multi pass and am looking forward to seeing how that looks internally and performs after a couple of seasons.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 445 Husky lives. Still haven't torn it down for inspection and doubt I will. Not sure if it was starting to heat seize or just frozen beneath the flywheel. 

I pulled the plug and pickled it with panther piss for a week-ish ago. Then finally brought it in last night to thaw out and 45 mins later it was free!

Put it upside down in a pail to drain the panther piss out overnight. Cleaned the plug put fresh mix in after putting the bar, chain and cover back on. Pumped the purge plunger a dozen times to get fresh mix flowing. 

Took some pulls to pop but it was still fairly packed with panther piss. Let it warm up until most of the oil burnt off then made 4 cuts and called it good for the day.


----------



## panolo

Can always pull the muffler quick and see if you have any scarring on your piston.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muddstopper said:


> Im interesting inhearing others opinionson this subject


My opinion is I'm not going to use any fans. My electric bills are $22/mo for the house and $30/mo just for the block heater on my truck.


----------



## tdiguy

moresnow said:


> Another trick to reducing coals to make room for full reloads is to pile your coal bed towards the front of the firebox at the tail end of the burn cycle. Add one small dry split op top of the coal pile, close the stove up and leave the primary air control wide open until the split/coal pile is burnt down. The aggressively burning single split really melts down the coal pile. This works well in many cases. The split must be dry. Supposedly a compressed wood brick/ecobrick works well also. Ive never tried the bricks. Mostly do this when its been very cold and the stove has been pushed/reloaded more frequently.


 I do this exact same thing, a lot less coals this way. Well unless i'm burning maple...


woodchip rookie said:


> My opinion is I'm not going to use any fans. My electric bills are $22/mo for the house and $30/mo just for the block heater on my truck.


 A long time ago i was without power for close to a week. Without the fan on my stove, i had to close the air down pretty tight to not see crazy high temps, and it made lots of coals.


----------



## al-k

svk said:


> Hey guys, I am still alive.
> 
> Was sick as hell for a couple days on the antibiotics. The spot where I was bitten by the damn tick seems to be more red now, so I do not know if it is the antibiotics getting rid of it of the disease or if they have just pissed it off....
> 
> Seems as though my fatigue is going down. I am no longer crashing at 7pm at night. Still have muscle soreness that does not go away.
> 
> We had -40 for two nights in a row up here. Warmer and snowing today then supposed to have highs below zero for a week straight.
> 
> Keep on scrounging. Will catch you guys another day.


Sorry to here your not feeling well, wish you the best


----------



## JustJeff

Lots of 100 year old farmhouses around here heating 2 levels with wood. Most have a big grate to let heat upstairs. I had considered that when I was switching to wood but my wood tech guy said it's against code to do that. Can't even have a cold air return within 10ft of a stove, I had to move one. Hard to heat a more modern house on both levels with one stove. I just heat my upstairs with wood (bungalow, 2300 sqft one level) basement is floor heat on propane. If I had it to do all over again, I'd be taking a good look at a froling boiler. 

Woodchip, the Englander gets a lot of good reviews but I think you need a larger stove. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hey guys, I am still alive.
> 
> Was sick as hell for a couple days on the antibiotics. The spot where I was bitten by the damn tick seems to be more red now, so I do not know if it is the antibiotics getting rid of it of the disease or if they have just pissed it off....
> 
> Seems as though my fatigue is going down. I am no longer crashing at 7pm at night. Still have muscle soreness that does not go away.
> 
> We had -40 for two nights in a row up here. Warmer and snowing today then supposed to have highs below zero for a week straight.
> 
> Keep on scrounging. Will catch you guys another day.


Hope you lick this thing soon. On the upside, there is now a tick who's bite makes you allergic to red meat! Be glad it wasn't that one!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> My opinion is I'm not going to use any fans. My electric bills are $22/mo for the house and $30/mo just for the block heater on my truck.


They make a fan that you set on your burner and the heat causes the fan blades to rotate.


----------



## JustJeff

Caframo ecofan. They are made near me. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Caframo ecofan. They are made near me. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Ecofans - they use a TEG to generate a watt or 3, enough to turn afan. Cheap ones on amazon/eba etc for about £30 ....they seem as good as the expensive ones for 3 times that (I have one of each). or get a lovely Stirling engined fan...taller so you need more space, and cost nore like £250, but ooooo so beautiul. If i had a tall enough fireplace I'd have a Stirling engined fan!

Woodchip, I agree with Jeff, you seem to be past the limit of your stove. You either need a second stove or a bigger stove.

Steve, yay! glad to hear you are feeling better! did i read that right though...minus 40? F? what's that in real units? on second thought...its Damn cold and that's all i need to know! I'm glad we don't get that in London. We are having a 'cold spell' over night lows of about freezing to -1C...its fairly typical for the time of year but cycling home from work in sleety wet snow fall tonight euk....now sat between the two ickle stoves both roaring balls out  toasty!


----------



## James Miller

Went to my spot today. Decided to much ice to take the truck up so I decided to walk in. 
So off I went with the 490 and fiskars to work on the next two cherries.
Got the first one mostly done and ran out of gas. Should have filled the saw before leaving the truck. Have to go back tomorrow and split what's there and cut the other one


----------



## Deleted member 150358

All I did was blow and plow light fluffy white stuff. It was nice out FWIW!


----------



## Be Stihl

Big slip due to all the rain this year. Scored this 18” Hickory about 70’ of stem, just in time to season for my new to me Jotul. Hopefully 1 year will be enough!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow

James Miller said:


> Got the first one mostly done and ran out of gas. Should have filled the saw before leaving the truck. Have to go back tomorrow and split what's there and cut the other one



Sounds like something Id do! The Fiskars will knock that Cherry apart easily in my experience. Nice stuff.


----------



## cantoo

sixonetonoffun, Mid 90's Pacific Western. I'm told it has to be one of the last ones still in use. I bought it used. I've been planning to build a steel OWB to replace it but am still collecting some parts. There is no way I would buy a new one, I would either buy used again or build my own. The scary part is that the purchase price of the OWB might not be more expensive than the exchangers, water lines and fittings that you will need. I bought most of my supplies in bulk so saved a few dollars but I also have a bunch of stuff left over that I should sell. This exchanger alone was US $600 I have 4 of them, then a plate exchanger, a tube exchanger and $3000 in insulated lines. 



P


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I don't weld or I'd give home brewed a try. Have passively been watching used but latest greatest intrigues me if the math works.

Some days I think it would make more sense to pull in a double wide!


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> did i read that right though...minus 40? F? what's that in real units? on second thought...its Damn cold and that's all i need to know!


Ha! Actually, -40 is the same temperature °F or °C - it's the point where the lines intersect. Cold either way to be sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Be Stihl said:


> Scored this 18” Hickory about 70’ of stem



Real nice looking wood there, and looks like some of the old logging roads we have … right on the edge of disaster!

Some of the logging roads near here are so steep, I wonder if they cabled themselves up! Hard to imagine they could just drive up w/o tipping back over!


----------



## James Miller

moresnow said:


> Sounds like something Id do! The Fiskars will knock that Cherry apart easily in my experience. Nice stuff.


The Fiskars pretty much splits anything easy. @Multifaceted has me interested in the axe cord wood challenge so I might try my hand at getting are old craftsman chopper rehung and sharpened and go for it.


----------



## al-k

sixonetonoffun said:


> I don't weld or I'd give home brewed a try. Have passively been watching used but latest greatest intrigues me if the math works.
> 
> Some days I think it would make more sense to pull in a double wide!


My buddy in Virginia just got a 28 x 70 put up on his place for 148k, really nice


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Big slip due to all the rain this year. Scored this 18” Hickory about 70’ of stem, just in time to season for my new to me Jotul. Hopefully 1 year will be enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score on the "snob" wood. 1 year is pushing to get a good burn out of it. I'm burning some now @14-15% MC and i wish it was a tad drier. I usually C/S/S and top cover on pallets.


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> The Fiskars pretty much splits anything easy. @Multifaceted has me interested in the axe cord wood challenge so I might try my hand at getting are old craftsman chopper rehung and sharpened and go for it.



That's great to hear! Good luck, happy chopping, and be safe


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Hey guys, I am still alive.
> 
> Keep on scrounging. Will catch you guys another day.


I've been sensing a great disturbance in the force... plus the total "like" count is down by at least 50%. Get better so you can be out there motivating us to keep up with you!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 698563
> Went to my spot today. Decided to much ice to take the truck up so I decided to walk in. View attachment 698565
> So off I went with the 490 and fiskars to work on the next two cherries.View attachment 698567
> Got the first one mostly done and ran out of gas. Should have filled the saw before leaving the truck. Have to go back tomorrow and split what's there and cut the other one


----------



## MustangMike

I was at a seminar one time, and one of the best lines I heard was similar to that:

"Most people don't have plans that fail, most people have a failure to plan"

Great stuff, IMO!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Last shot at a nice day here. So I cut up that wicked crotch I dragged out. So many different directions of grain it felt like milling the cuts were so tough. Now I get to go back and wrestle with them on the splitter. Feel free to drop by with the fiskars demo.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

sixonetonoffun said:


> Last shot at a nice day here. So I cut up that wicked crotch I dragged out. So many different directions of grain it felt like milling the cuts were so tough. Now I get to go back and wrestle with them on the splitter. Feel free to drop by with the fiskars demo.



Been there, done that on the silver maple last spring. I don't think there was even a grain to the crotch area. It was just a mass of wood fibers. It burns nicely though.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> My opinion is I'm not going to use any fans. My electric bills are $22/mo for the house and $30/mo just for the block heater on my truck.



I wish mine was that low it costs me around $7 a day here in Aus and that's keeping power use very very low!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We are in a co-op here. Have rolled over 3 generations of stock and a couple former businesses. So we get about 5-6 months paid from that every January it rolls out. Sad thing is you can't vote or sell your stock. Can only be cashed out when you die.

Sounds good but our bill is generally under $80.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Its firewood now!


----------



## hamish

woodchip rookie said:


> My opinion is I'm not going to use any fans. My electric bills are $22/mo for the house and $30/mo just for the block heater on my truck.


$30 a month on your block heater......geesh you leave it plugged in all month 24/7?


----------



## KiwiBro

Today's hail Mary. Will it be worth the cutting around all the cracks or be filed in the memory banks under 'never do that again'?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Today's hail Mary. Will it be worth the cutting around all the cracks or be filed in the memory banks under 'never do that again'?View attachment 698835


Looks tricky without a bandsaw.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> I wish mine was that low



I'm with you there. We burnt $99 worth of power last week at home with the aircon going flat knacker. 45°C tomorrow as well. Blerk.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Looks tricky without a bandsaw.


Bandsaw Vs swingblade is a whole new can o' worms. How much $ is a bandsaw that can handle logs so big or heavy I have to cut shorter just to lift with the tractor?

Today's lessons included always re-skim if you adjust the log mid-milling. I just nudged it over about 2” to better align the grain and thought it wouldn't have moved much vertically. Very bad call. A dozen or so boards later I snapped out of autopilot to realise I was cutting boards that tapered an inch. Square edged firewood now.

Another lesson is keep the cracks as vertical or horizontal as you can and it's easier to work around them.if there are more or they are not 90 degrees to each other, I'd have to remember to never mill ''em.

Anyhoo, was pleasantly surprised when I opened up hail Mary



Apart from the screw ups and wasted boards, it was worth the gamble. Boards on left were from an earlier log. Middle and right were from hail Mary.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm with you there. We burnt $99 worth of power last week at home with the aircon going flat knacker. 45°C tomorrow as well. Blerk.


I don't know how you guys cope. I'd be a brain fried unproductive walking panting accident waiting to happen. I took 2 hrs off during the heat of the day yesterday to stay safe but after a week of working in the sun here my body and mind are cooked. Yes I'm out of shape but still. I'd be a wreck over there even if fit.


----------



## woodchip rookie

hamish said:


> $30 a month on your block heater......geesh you leave it plugged in all month 24/7?


Nope. Only on nights that are below 30F and between 8ish PM and 5AM. Its 900W.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> I don't know how you guys cope. I'd be a brain fried unproductive walking panting accident waiting to happen. I took 2 hrs off during the heat of the day yesterday to stay safe but after a week of working in the sun here my body and mind are cooked. Yes I'm out of shape but still. I'd be a wreck over there even if fit.


Jeebus. 113F!!?? I have never been in temps like that. Just over 100F is the hottest I have seen in Ohio and I was in Hooker, OK one time and it was 108F in the shade.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If you are contemplating buying a newish ford super duty especially with the 6.7L Powerstroke.

DON'T. DO IT.

Complete. GARBAGE.

Long story but I have had more issues with this truck than any vehicle I have ever owned and I bought my first vehicle when I was 17 and I'm 39. Got home tonight and smelled raw fuel. Went in to sift coals and get the stove fired up then went back out to have a look. Fuel filter blew up. Spraying fuel all over everything. Its got glow plugs out and a glow plug controller. Had a disaster of an episode with the DPF/DEF system as soon as I bought it. Water pump and a headlight. Yes. A headlight. Its easier to change the oil than it is to change a headlight. You have to take the grill off to change a headlight. Since I have the cow pusher on I would have to take the brushguard off, then the grill, then the headlight basket. I had to take the airbox out and it took an HOUR. To change a headlight.


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Deleted member 149229

Sorry, couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 698875



Like the Stihl/husky rivalry, I have never been a Ford man (it's Ford vs Holden (GM) in Aus). But of the utes that we have available in Aus, the Ranger has come out best for quite a while now. The Toyota Hilux had the lead for a long time but seemed to rest on their laurels for too long and got overtaken. I would buy the Ranger but I wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Jeebus. 113F!!?? I have never been in temps like that. Just over 100F is the hottest I have seen in Ohio and I was in Hooker, OK one time and it was 108F in the shade.



Back in the 60s I had a 'change of station' from San Angelo, tx to DC. Signed out at 8, hit bank to close account at 9am, came out of bank and the sign was reading 109. I was looking at putting in at least 12 hours on the road in a car with no Air Cond. Kinda used to it though so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## al-k

bigfellascott said:


> I wish mine was that low it costs me around $7 a day here in Aus and that's keeping power use very very low!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 bucks a day here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Bandsaw Vs swingblade is a whole new can o' worms. How much $ is a bandsaw that can handle logs so big or heavy I have to cut shorter just to lift with the tractor?
> 
> View attachment 698903
> 
> Apart from the screw ups and wasted boards, it was worth the gamble. Boards on left were from an earlier log. Middle and right were from hail Mary.
> View attachment 698853



kiwiB - I could say a lot of things about your ops there... but the one thing I could not go on without saying is that, imo... that per the pix is some really nice cut boards. really nice looking wood! looks to be true, plumb and square. another thing I can easily say as a woodworker/cabinetmaker is: _"I am quite impressed!"_ I do not think it is easy to produce lumber like that from a trunk. nice job! were the logs cut from dry? kiln dried? will u have to dry the lumber? will it twist, etc? and... of course I may have missed it, but what are your plans for that lumber you made? how will you be using it.

thanks for showing us!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 698875


No joke. That truck has left me stranded 3 times. Towed 3 times the first 6mo I had it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sons chev has the 6.2 gasser. His is only a half ton but that engine would pull pretty good in a 1 ton or 3/4 ton.

Last truck I had bought new in 2002 2500 Duramax it was impressive back then. Put a lot of mile on and gave it to my ex to haul horses, kids ECT.. Way more than I have use for these days. If I buy something bigger than a 1/2 ton can handle someone else can haul it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sons chev has the 6.2 gasser. His is only a half ton but that engine would pull pretty good in a 1 ton or 3/4 ton. Sad thing is most of the trucks today are only automatics. I like me a stick in a truck.

Last truck I had bought new was a 2002 in 2003 2500 Duramax it was impressive back then. But more than I have use for these days. If I buy something bigger than a 1/2 ton can handle someone else can haul it for me.

Short of a right place right time can't walk away deal.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm with you there. We burnt $99 worth of power last week at home with the aircon going flat knacker. 45°C tomorrow as well. Blerk.



I really can't wait for Summer to be over this year, well and truly over this bloody heat, more to come for the next few days by the sounds of it.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Sons chev has the 6.2 gasser. His is only a half ton but that engine would pull pretty good in a 1 ton or 3/4 ton.
> 
> Last truck I had bought new in 2002 2500 Duramax it was impressive back then. Put a lot of mile on and gave it to my ex to haul horses, kids ECT.. Way more than I have use for these days. If I buy something bigger than a 1/2 ton can handle someone else can haul it for me.


A 1/2 ton truck will do more then most people need. Around here it seems like 80% or better of the diesels are bought because the people think it makes them cool and will never see a load that an s10 or ranger could handle.


----------



## cat10ken

I'll trade you Aussies for some of that heat; we are predicted to be well below zero over night for the next ten days.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

After 40 years in a factory with a forge shop, heat treating and no windows I despise heat, if it’s cold I can add more wood. For outside I can add more clothes, I handle cold much better than heat.


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> After 40 years in a factory with a forge shop, heat treating and no windows I despise heat, if it’s cold I can add more wood. For outside I can add more clothes, I handle cold much better than heat.



I got pretty used to heat (never did _like_ it) during my time in Tx I was coming up on retirement in i974 after flying a desk for 21 years, decided I needed to 'shape up'. Took a part time job in an iron foundry. Fun time, report there for my shift 5-11pm with temps over 100 and find that the day's task was grinding sewer lids coming right out of the shaker. Not quite red hot but it hadn't been long since the glow departed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

cat10ken said:


> I'll trade you Aussies for some of that heat; we are predicted to be well below zero over night for the next ten days.


No doubt. How do we bottle that stuff and store it in the basement?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I was out snow Blowing for a while windy but not bad with hoody, Carhart coveralls, bibs over those, hooded snowmobile jacket, Lacrosse boots, hat and thinsulate gloves and of course cheap sunglasses!



Still beats 100°F+


----------



## panolo

I'll take 100 over 0 any day of the week.


----------



## hamish

woodchip rookie said:


> Nope. Only on nights that are below 30F and between 8ish PM and 5AM. Its 900W.


Dont even bother till its 5F and put it on a timer. Most newer vehicle within the past 20 years have little to no trouble starting at temps down to -40F so long as they havent been sitting for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

hamish said:


> Dont even bother till its 5F and put it on a timer. Most newer vehicle within the past 20 years have little to no trouble starting at temps down to -40F so long as they havent been sitting for a prolonged period of time.


I think he said he has a bad glow plug and possibly controller? My guess is under 30° cold starts are iffy!


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I got pretty used to heat (never did _like_ it) during my time in Tx I was coming up on retirement in i974 after flying a desk for 21 years, decided I needed to 'shape up'. Took a part time job in an iron foundry. Fun time, report there for my shift 5-11pm with temps over 100 and find that the day's task was grinding sewer lids coming right out of the shaker. Not quite red hot but it hadn't been long since the glow departed.


I ran the furnace at Penmar casting for a couple years after high school. Still my favorite job I've had. Move 10k in steel and cast into the furnace by hand 5 days a week staying in shape wasn't a problem, staying hydrated was very important. We poured at 13-1400* was a bit toasty but I'd go back if I could make the same money I make now.


----------



## cantoo

My electric bill averages Can $4.33 per month for the year. Last year we shut down the owb and used electric for the hot water. That is US $3.24 per day. I do a fair bit of welding and we have a 24x 50 shop that sees some use almost every day. Big air compressor running air tools, my son is a mechanic and does tire changes and other repairs. I never complain about my electric bill, it's one of the cheapest bills and one of the most needed items I have. A trip to Princess Auto to pick up parts is $70 in fuel for me. I spend $1.80 for one cup of coffee a day. If you eat at a restaurant and your bill is $100, your tip of 20% is almost 5 days worth of electricity. ( most of my family work at the local Nuclear power plant and I even worked there a couple of years too) .


----------



## cat10ken

Cantoo: Explain your electric bill again. $4.33 per month Canadian doesn't equal $3.24 per day US.


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> kiwiB - I could say a lot of things about your ops there... but the one thing I could not go on without saying is that, imo... that per the pix is some really nice cut boards. really nice looking wood! looks to be true, plumb and square. another thing I can easily say as a woodworker/cabinetmaker is: _"I am quite impressed!"_ I do not think it is easy to produce lumber like that from a trunk. nice job! were the logs cut from dry? kiln dried? will u have to dry the lumber? will it twist, etc? and... of course I may have missed it, but what are your plans for that lumber you made? how will you be using it.
> 
> thanks for showing us!


 Thanks Backyard Lumberjack. Calling it an operation might be somewhat generous though. Perhaps a pantomime or drama comedy skit named one-idiot-logging LLC might be more apt. There are some 1/4-sawn 2x6's and four 6x6's from the mystery gum I have earmarked for a table if the timber doesn't pull itself apart while seasoning. I'm wondering if I should strap that table timber up and leave it in the nearby river while I'm here?

The pictures of the 1x4 are of E.saligna which we use for flooring and decking here. I'm hoping to mill enough to get a truck load to the machinists for running into a decking profile and then I'll try to sell it or use on a decking job in the future.

This morning I tipped over another Saligna.



Hopefully some more decking lumber in it but certainly plenty of firewood


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Don’t trees down there have branches? You ever had to cut a maple or black locust you would have a coronary with all the branches.


----------



## KiwiBro

The Monterey pines up there or at least in California area are what we grow in a crazy monocultured forestry industry. We call them radiata pines and they have heaps of branches that need pruning to grow good lumber.

Here is what they look like when not pruned


Also these gums are in a gulley and have put everything into growing up and out of it so not many branches. They are from Australia and the fewer branches no doubt an adaptation to the heat and sun of Aus. I'll get some photos of the smaller ones growing from the bottom of the gulley. They are a firewood scroungers dream at about 1.5'dbh with hardly any taper and no branches for the first 60' or more.

I guess though, that's why they call them drop bears on Aus, because with so few branches to hold onto they keep falling out of the trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

hamish said:


> Dont even bother till its 5F and put it on a timer. Most newer vehicle within the past 20 years have little to no trouble starting at temps down to -40F so long as they havent been sitting for a prolonged period of time.


I don't know where you dreamt this up but if its below 30 the truck starts rough. If its below 10F it wont. Especially with the glow plugs not working.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> I think he said he has a bad glow plug and possibly controller? My guess is under 30° cold starts are iffy!


yea that


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> I'll take 100 over 0 any day of the week.


Yea. Water is WAY easier to get than firewood. You dont even have to dry it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I'm not a fan of either extreme. But anything's better than mud season.


----------



## cantoo

cat10ken, should have said Can $4.33 per day not per month. I use more power in the summer because we are usually doing more stuff in the shop welding etc. We have ac in the shop and use it sometimes too. Last Aug was $4.80 per day.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. Water is WAY easier to get than firewood. You dont even have to dry it.


Not sure how many remember all the big panic just before Y2K but anyone that felt they weren’t prepared got into survivalist overdrive and one guy made a fortune. He ran an ad in Popular ********* selling “dehydrated water, takes up minimal space.” Word is he made a fortune and yes, I personally saw the ad. However I didn’t order any, I was rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## crowbuster

mud , rain and flooding here yesterday. low of 0 tonite. You just cant make this $hit up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Don’t trees down there have branches? You ever had to cut a maple or black locust you would have a coronary with all the branches.



naw man! they grow branchless trees. can't u see in the pix?... its a gravity thing...

a coronary huh? lol

I have never cut black locust. I hear some on other threads talking about it. I mostly use oak. some pecan. some hickory. and last but not least I also use mesquite. cedar, too now that I think about it. but for firewood? primarily oak

KiwiB - that sure is some pretty countryside.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I'll take 100 over 0 any day of the week.



I would agree! but I guess overall... both have their comfort zones. issue(s) are ... how far out of the box can one go? dressed or undressed properly is the key. and then food. I don't see how so many outdoor laborers can eat so much at noon, middle of summer... and work out in the heat. well, they do seem to suffer...lol. facial expressions give it away... lol

 but think hot


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> Dont even bother till its 5F and put it on a timer. *Most newer vehicle within the past 20 years have little to no trouble starting at temps down to -40F so long as they havent been sitting for a prolonged period of time*.



that's interesting and I will have to take ur word for it. I had thot most up in ur area, those temps used elec block heaters and had plug ins all up n down main street in town, too. I know some over in Whithorse area and they have to plug in during winter at those temps... and say, never drive out of town alone... for safety. engine trouble late in afternoon, and not a good place to be at -40F that night...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I ran the furnace at Penmar casting for a couple years after high school. Still my favorite job I've had. Move 10k in steel and cast into the furnace by hand 5 days a week staying in shape wasn't a problem, staying hydrated was very important. We poured at 13-1400* was a bit toasty but I'd go back if I could make the same money I make now.



I have pattern, casting, molds and foundry exp, too. it can get real warm out in the shop as the molten alum gets poured into the riser ports... not fun for the shop guys in August down in SE Texas... and farther


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> My electric bill averages Can $4.33 per month for the year. Last year we shut down the owb and used electric for the hot water. That is US $3.24 per day. I do a fair bit of welding and we have a 24x 50 shop that sees some use almost every day. Big air compressor running air tools, my son is a mechanic and does tire changes and other repairs. I never complain about my electric bill, it's one of the cheapest bills and one of the most needed items I have. A trip to Princess Auto to pick up parts is $70 in fuel for me. I spend $1.80 for one cup of coffee a day. If you eat at a restaurant and your bill is $100, your tip of 20% is almost 5 days worth of electricity. ( most of my family work at the local Nuclear power plant and I even worked there a couple of years too) .



that's some low cost electricity. my country bill is about 10 times that and it don't include any electricity. just the base fee monthly for the connection and related items... sigh! power is additional ~


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I ran 5w40 synthetic in the Duramax and first thing I did to it was put 2 frost plug heaters in it. It would start without but the sounds that it made were worse than finger nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea. Water is WAY easier to get than firewood. *You dont even have to dry it*.




I dunno, whenever you know who... makes me wash the pots n pans... I have to dry the water on them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> *I'm not a fan of either extreme.* But anything's better than mud season.



I agree! we have to take our hats off to those WWII soldiers who where in So Pacific... 120 in the shade and so was the beer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> I ran 5w40 synthetic in the Duramax and first thing I did to it was put 2 frost plug heaters in it. It would start without but the sounds that it made were worse than finger nails on a chalkboard to me.



well, I can just imagine. its no secret that up in the AK and CA bush... to start the ski bush plane in such weather, cowling gets a tent and spl oil heaters to get those parts warmed up and the oils ready to do their jobs ... properly.

those sounds were prob the rod bearings stretching the frozen solid oil film around the crank journals... lol


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I ran 5w40 synthetic in the Duramax and first thing I did to it was put 2 frost plug heaters in it. It would start without but the sounds that it made were worse than finger nails on a chalkboard to me.


Sounds like are old kabota. When it's under 30 that engine makes noises iv only heard others make right before a rod decides to exit the block.


----------



## square1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I would agree! but I guess overall... both have their comfort zones. issue(s) are ... how far out of the box can one go? dressed or undressed properly is the key.


It has always been my contention that more clothes can be put on when it's cold, but you can't always take more off if it's hot, HR Department has silly rules!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I work in a refridgerated food manufacturing facility. No issues there. You know its cold when its FIFTY degrees WARMER in our coolers than it is outside.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looked closer to -20°F on the old thermometer on the porch. I don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday but its sposed to be colder then.


photo upload sites


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The next 7 days....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looks like your gonna get the cold blast a couple days after we do. Those neg highs suck!


----------



## Philbert

I did not realize that the government shutdown would affect the weather: someone forgot to pay the heating bill for Minnesota this week . . .

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

and they still get paid. And still have "jobs" when they come back. And still have healthcare. All paid for by people that have to actually go to work to get paid.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The next 7 days....
> View attachment 699247


wood cutting weather next week.


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge of the day. Two hickory rounds and some unknown.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> wood cutting weather next week.


At some point, the number no longer matters. It's just fkng cold.


----------



## 92utownxh

The weather has been crazy here. Snow 2 weekends in a row with warms ups after. 5 degrees last Sunday morning, then up to 50 on Tuesday. Then rain and flooding. Then it froze up solid again. Our road was a sheet of ice from where the flooding went down and instantly froze on the road. The field is a ice a foot or more off the ground with no water under it now. Looks pretty cool, but it's cold.

This weekend I hope to haul lots of wood out. The ground should be frozen good. Just in time for really cold next week. And of course a few goats could have kids anytime. Fun...I have to get some pens put up in the garage and get them inside before the real cold. Normally we like to have goat kids around March or April, but the buck had other plans last August/September.


----------



## farmer steve

92utownxh said:


> The weather has been crazy here. Snow 2 weekends in a row with warms ups after. 5 degrees last Sunday morning, then up to 50 on Tuesday. Then rain and flooding. Then it froze up solid again. Our road was a sheet of ice from where the flooding went down and instantly froze on the road. The field is a ice a foot or more off the ground with no water under it now. Looks pretty cool, but it's cold.
> 
> This weekend I hope to haul lots of wood out. The ground should be frozen good. Just in time for really cold next week. And of course a few goats could have kids anytime. Fun...I have to get some pens put up in the garage and get them inside before the real cold. Normally we like to have goat kids around March or April, but the buck had other plans last August/September.


I use to use cardboard produce bins for lambs when it got real cold. When I was done with the everything went to the burn pile. Sheep are gone now and I don't miss going to the barn 3-4 times a night to check for new borns in single digit temps. Good luck with kidding. Hope they all hit the ground running.


----------



## farmer steve

Busted up some of the mulberry I hauled in last week. 13-14 % mc so it came right into the shop


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> Busted up some of the mulberry I hauled in last week. 13-14 % mc so it came right into the shop View attachment 699276


And into the stove.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got a little cutting caught up. FWIW this log lifter is out of its league here. Did help a little but peavy woulda been better.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The next 7 days....
> View attachment 699247


We’re only half the state apart and next week we’re single digit highs and zero or sub zero at night.


----------



## hamish

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's interesting and I will have to take ur word for it. I had thot most up in ur area, those temps used elec block heaters and had plug ins all up n down main street in town, too. I know some over in Whithorse area and they have to plug in during winter at those temps... and say, never drive out of town alone... for safety. engine trouble late in afternoon, and not a good place to be at -40F that night...


Last winter seems like I did it for near 3 months everyday! All what you get used to.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Right or wrong I bought a new “firewood” saw for some of those really big down trees I get given to me. It’s the top one in the picture. New on shelf, 2015 build. Ships from Greece Monday morning. It’s the top one. Recommendations on a bar, 32”, 36”,?


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Right or wrong I bought a new “firewood” saw for some of those really big down trees I get given to me. It’s the top one in the picture. New on shelf, 2015 build. Ships from Greece Monday morning. It’s the top one. Recommendations on a bar, 32”, 36”,?


Just get the 36. You'll be pi$$ed if you don't .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> Right or wrong I bought a new “firewood” saw for some of those really big down trees I get given to me. It’s the top one in the picture. New on shelf, 2015 build. Ships from Greece Monday morning. It’s the top one. Recommendations on a bar, 32”, 36”,?


Dayum! I thought the 7900's would put down about anything?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> wood cutting weather next week.



Wood cutting weather today .


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 699335
> Wood cutting weather today .



Just got back from 3 hours in the willow patch clearing some rogue trees (stumps that put up a bunch of shoots). Temp just above freezing, bare ground as far as one can see with just a few remnants of a drifts from a 4" snow fall last Thursday. Never thought I would be sling chainsaws at the end of January, thery is supposed to be about 2' of snow out there!


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Never thought I would be sling chainsaws at the end of January . . .


No mosquitos!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I really can't wait for Summer to be over this year, well and truly over this bloody heat, more to come for the next few days by the sounds of it.


Am told we are getting your heatwave here starting the next few days now. Typical - you steal our pavs, phar lap, crowded house, and give us heatwaves and try to return Russell Crowe.

Happy Aus Day anyway.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Right or wrong I bought a new “firewood” saw for some of those really big down trees I get given to me. It’s the top one in the picture. New on shelf, 2015 build. Ships from Greece Monday morning. It’s the top one. Recommendations on a bar, 32”, 36”,?


Go 42 the 7900/7910 will pull the other two and save your back.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Am told we are getting your heatwave here starting the next few days now. Typical - you steal our pavs, phar lap, crowded house, and give us heatwaves and try to return Russell Crowe.
> 
> Happy Aus Day anyway.



Lol you are welcome. Just don’t give it back lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I got a call from my friend Harold's son Jesse today. Jesse recently purchased a house and needed a saw so he got one of the Asian 440 Big Bores I built and ported.

Jesse works for the NYS Highway Dept and runs various saws at work, but says none run like the one I built for him.

He was cutting some White Oak rounds with it, and he says he felt like he was in a cartoon, and every time he cut a round the saw looked up at him and said "Is that all ya got"!!!

I guess he likes it! Feels good to know the saw went to someone who appreciates it!


----------



## chipper1

Good evening scroungers .
I finally got caught up after not getting alerts for the thread for quite a while. 
When the site was acting up I couldn't get this thread to load so I avoided it and I stopped getting the alerts .
Looks like you guys are surviving these cold/warm/cold blasts.
For those having trouble getting heat throughout the house, make sure you keep the humidity at a good level as the heat will transfer better.
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## 95custmz

Petey’s keeping an eye on the fire on another Indiana cold night







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I did not realize that the government shutdown would affect the weather: someone forgot to pay the heating bill for Minnesota this week . . . Philbert



that's for sure!!! tonite on the weather news... tv weather man had his map of US up... and up in Mn... calling for -61 WC factor next week, Tues I think he said... ouch! not even Richard Proenneke liked to outside when it got that cold, or felt like it... 33" thick ice, can you just imagine!!!! 
.......................................................................................................................................................................... *--------------------------------------------------*
........................................................................................................................................................................... < ------- *33"*


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Burned 4-5 gallon buckets of knots, shorts and crotches. All oak made some good btu's! Cleaned up some space in the wood shed win win!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Burned 4-5 gallon buckets of knots, shorts and crotches. All oak made some good btu's! Cleaned up some space in the wood shed win win!


I love crotch wood for stoking the fire for the last time at night. I have one of those metal cages that hold the 275 gallon square totes. I fill it with all the “ugly” wood that won’t stack.


----------



## JustJeff

Crotch wood. Heh heh heh. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Whenever I run a wood stove there is a coffee pot on it to add some humidity! Helps the heat circulate and keeps the air from getting too dry.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont add humidity. My laundry dries faster when its like this.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont add humidity. My laundry dries faster when its like this.


Not to mention the grass dries quicker too when harvested.


----------



## panolo

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's for sure!!! tonite on the weather news... tv weather man had his map of US up... and up in Mn... calling for -61 WC factor next week, Tues I think he said... ouch! not even Richard Proenneke liked to outside when it got that cold, or felt like it... 33" thick ice, can you just imagine!!!!
> .......................................................................................................................................................................... *--------------------------------------------------*
> ........................................................................................................................................................................... < ------- *33"*



I'm a few hours south of @svk and our real air temp is supposed to be -28 to -32. I'm guessing he'll be -40 to -45. Gonna be nasty. 33" of ice on the lake isn't that much! I had double extensions on my ice auger last year and it bottomed out a time or two. So over 4' of ice to get to fish. You could drive a sherman tank across the lake and not fall in.


----------



## panolo

Just looked and he is -33 and I am at-9 real air temps.


----------



## BVdog

Follow big Acreage of logging . Tons of wood laying around after logging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont add humidity. My laundry dries faster when its like this.


I'm guessing it would dry just as fast with more humidity and it being 10degrees warmer throughout the house .


MustangMike said:


> Whenever I run a wood stove there is a coffee pot on it to add some humidity! Helps the heat circulate and keeps the air from getting too dry.


I've got a large pot that's always on mine, the inside looks like it's ceramic coated because if the lime/calcium in our water. It taste great but it's pretty hard. I think I need a coffee pot on ours too just in case I need some coffee real quick , great idea Mike.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I'm a few hours south of @svk and our real air temp is supposed to be -28 to -32. I'm guessing he'll be -40 to -45. Gonna be nasty. 33" of ice on the lake isn't that much! I had double extensions on my ice auger last year and it bottomed out a time or two. So over 4' of ice to get to fish. You could drive a sherman tank across the lake and not fall in.


You gonna get the 359 out and cut a few sticks up, kinda like a polar bear plunge sort of a thing .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I'm a few hours south of @svk and our real air temp is supposed to be -28 to -32. I'm guessing he'll be -40 to -45. Gonna be nasty. 33" of ice on the lake isn't that much! I had double extensions on my ice auger last year and it bottomed out a time or two. So over 4' of ice to get to fish. You could drive a sherman tank across the lake and not fall in.



sorry, I meant 33" up at Twin Lakes, AK. where RP lived and built his log cabin. I am sure you know of his saga up there. well, 48" is amazing. sounds like u will have some bitter temps up there. do u have to use block heaters? even if in garage, etc?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Petey’s keeping an eye on the fire on another Indiana cold night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



classic pix! I see Petey has both water and I assume food to his L there. what is the pan with the sticker in it for?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Burned 4-5 gallon buckets of knots, shorts and crotches. All oak made some good btu's! Cleaned up some space in the wood shed win win!



I have a couple of gallon buckets, too... drop, splits and splinters from firewood splitting... I use all but the chaff... and that usually gets dumped into the compost bins...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Crotch wood. Heh heh heh. Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



lol, more than just that to comment about, but I chose not to - ; ) -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Not to mention the grass dries quicker too when harvested.



in the summer down here we can have no rains for weeks... sun, sun and more sun... and still the humidity will be 96% or higher. sometimes it just does not matter how many yrs one has lived down here... even a full on acclimation is not enuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Just looked and he is -33 and I am at-9 real air temps.



well... imo both are real cold! but -33 is a B Buster!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I got a call from my friend Harold's son Jesse today. Jesse recently purchased a house and needed a saw so he got one of the Asian 440 Big Bores I built and ported. Jesse works for the NYS Highway Dept and runs various saws at work, but says none run like the one I built for him. He was cutting some White Oak rounds with it, and he says he felt like he was in a cartoon, and every time he cut a round the saw looked up at him and said "Is that all ya got"!!! I guess he likes it! Feels good to know the saw went to someone who appreciates it!



and no doubt it's a standout out there with the rest of the crew...


----------



## panolo

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry, I meant 33" up at Twin Lakes, AK. where RP lived and built his log cabin. I am sure you know of his saga up there. well, 48" is amazing. sounds like u will have some bitter temps up there. do u have to use block heaters? even if in garage, etc?



For diesels yes. I have a 6.4 gas motor in my ram so I don't have to plug it in but I might. I think you just cope. It's why you all southerners laugh at us when it is 55 and we are in shorts and a t shirt. Coming out of winter that feels like were near the equator! Me personally I am a huge fan of high temps. If I didn't have family to take care of I would reside in Texas or Oklahoma. 

I don't know about RP. Have to dig into that one!


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> You gonna get the 359 out and cut a few sticks up, kinda like a polar bear plunge sort of a thing .



I have an ice chain for the 288. If I have to move the spear house it's easier late in the season to use the saw and chisel vs the auger and chisel. Been lucky this year that the second spot I put it on has never slowed down. Been there for over a month. 

I got a couple new toys I am itching to try but I ain't going out in this crap. It can wait until it is atleast 20 out.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Burned 4-5 gallon buckets of knots, shorts and crotches. All oak made some good btu's! Cleaned up some space in the wood shed win win!



I do the same at the start of each heating season. Sometimes those 'uglies' carry me through almost a month of heating.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I have an ice chain for the 288. If I have to move the spear house it's easier late in the season to use the saw and chisel vs the auger and chisel. Been lucky this year that the second spot I put it on has never slowed down. Been there for over a month.
> 
> I got a couple new toys I am itching to try but I ain't going out in this crap. It can wait until it is atleast 20 out.



I bet a nice hot fish dinner fresh caught from under the ice after a day on the ice is pretty tasty! 

do you cook out on the ice when fishing? or bring something w/you to warm up. like on a small stove or ice fishing house heater?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> For diesels yes. I have a 6.4 gas motor in my ram so I don't have to plug it in but I might. I think you just cope. It's why you all southerners laugh at us when it is 55 and we are in shorts and a t shirt. Coming out of winter that feels like were near the equator! Me personally I am a huge fan of high temps. If I didn't have family to take care of I would reside in Texas or Oklahoma.
> 
> I don't know about RP. Have to dig into that one!



D ick Proenneke lots of info, sites, urls, links, vids, books and related AK wilderness stuff. here's an intro to one of the vids. good stuff. I usually watch a dvd once. rarely twice. I have watched my DP vids... dozens and dozens of times. never gets boring... he can build his cabin in the vid a thousand times... and I would enjoy seeing it again for the 1,001 th time.! for sure...


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> For those having trouble getting heat throughout the house, make sure you keep the humidity at a good level as the heat will transfer better.
> .





MustangMike said:


> Whenever I run a wood stove there is a coffee pot on it to add some humidity! Helps the heat circulate and keeps the air from getting too dry.





chipper1 said:


> I'm guessing it would dry just as fast with more humidity and it being 10degrees warmer throughout the house .


Don't think so.
https://www.electronics-cooling.com/2003/11/the-thermal-conductivity-of-moist-air/


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> I do the same at the start of each heating season. Sometimes those 'uglies' carry me through almost a month of heating.


My uglies go on top of the stacks so they get burned all year as I start a new rack of wood. Some of those burly misshapen hunks are quite dense. I like to keep them near the stove so they get good and dry and use them on cold overnights. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Don't think so.
> https://www.electronics-cooling.com/2003/11/the-thermal-conductivity-of-moist-air/


That graph shows quite a difference. It is in celsius. Down at the bottom from 0 to 25°, (most of us don't heat much past 25/77), there isn't much difference in conductivity. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Right or wrong I bought a new “firewood” saw for some of those really big down trees I get given to me. It’s the top one in the picture. New on shelf, 2015 build. Ships from Greece Monday morning. It’s the top one. Recommendations on a bar, 32”, 36”,?



MAN that is a SEXY saw!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and no doubt it's a standout out there with the rest of the crew...



He uses the saw at his house, not at work, but for comparison he deals with the ones at work.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I need a coffee pot on ours too just in case I need some coffee real quick , great idea Mike.



At the hunting cabin we always have the coffee pot on the stove. Wake up in the morning and make coffee and oatmeal and you are out the door real fast! Really helps to keep opening morning on schedule.

Plus, any time of the day you need a coffee or hot chocolate, it is just good to always have the hot water. Also comes in handy for washing dishes!


----------



## panolo

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> D ick Proenneke lots of info, sites, urls, links, vids, books and related AK wilderness stuff. here's an intro to one of the vids. good stuff. I usually watch a dvd once. rarely twice. I have watched my DP vids... dozens and dozens of time. never gets boring... he can build his cabin in the vid a thousand times... and I would enjoy seeing it again for the 1,001 th time.! for sure...




Awesome! I am def gonna give it a watch. Thanks!


----------



## panolo

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I bet a nice hot fish dinner fresh caught from under the ice after a day on the ice is pretty tasty!
> 
> do you cook out on the ice when fishing? or bring something w/you to warm up. like on a small stove or ice fishing house heater?



Depends on the location. Usually if I am away from home and in a sleeper house like this https://www.pleasurelandrv.com/product/new-2019-glacier-17-rv-explorer-929174-8 I will cook on it. At my home I just have a spear house on the lake so it's a 2 minute four wheeler ride. I am only spearing northern and most all of them will go to pickling. On the bigger ones I will cut off some of the boneless pieces and cook them.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> -1 Murkan here when I got up. 54 in the house. I had to dump 3 buckets of hot coals in the front yard to reload before work. I dont think I have this whole burning thing down yet. Wrong stove, wrong technique, wrong wood. idk...


Need more spruce


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Don't think so.
> https://www.electronics-cooling.com/2003/11/the-thermal-conductivity-of-moist-air/


I'm trying to help as is Mike and others in the thread, it sounded in the post below as though you wanted help? 
Not really to into theory and all that, but I know what works and has helped me. Engineers and I always seem to bump heads as numbers on paper don't always fit into real world equations. Usually when we work together the solution is somewhere in between though so one cannot live without the other. 
Here's another study to consider, I think it's more inline with what I wanted to get across .
https://www.researchgate.net/public...r_humidity_on_effectiveness_of_heat_sink_work


woodchip rookie said:


> -1 Murkan here when I got up. 54 in the house. I had to dump 3 buckets of hot coals in the front yard to reload before work. I dont think I have this whole burning thing down yet. Wrong stove, wrong technique, wrong wood. idk...


I don't throw heat out, I use the coals to warm the furthest point from my stove, kinda like you were saying storing up the heat from AU and putting it in the basement, but a little different. Another way is with a water tank, there are whole heating/cooling systems that work off heat storage, mine is just a bucket of coals.
I need to go cut some trees, I'm sure once I start to sweat I will cool down .


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> classic pix! I see Petey has both water and I assume food to his L there. what is the pan with the sticker in it for?...



Lol. That’s his empty back up food dish. He eats a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Lol. That’s his empty back up food dish. He eats a lot. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



oic


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Need more spruce


Oh boy.
Got a nice load of black locust in the stove right now mixed with some oak that was also dead standing .
The stove is humming along at 625 and should hold that temp for a another hr(already been there for an hr), and the coals will keep it 350 til probably 7 or 8. I will drag them to the front and open the draft and watch the blue flames off them for an hr around 5 or 6 so it will stay around 450 and reduce the coals down, then I'll add a piece of wood on top to keep the temps up and reduce the coals more. After that I will remove the small coals and refill it for a fire that will need refilled again around 1am. It's supposed to be warmer tonight and tomorrow, but I want to stay on top of it in case. They pushed the colder air temps out to Tuesday/Wed which stinks because I had tree work I was going to do then .
Hope all is well with you Nate.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Oh boy.
> Got a nice load of black locust in the stove right now mixed with some oak that was also dead standing .
> The stove is humming along at 625 and should hold that temp for a another hr(already been there for an hr), and the coals will keep it 350 til probably 7 or 8. I will drag them to the front and open the draft and watch the blue flames off them for an hr around 5 or 6 so it will stay around 450 and reduce the coals down, then I'll add a piece of wood on top to keep the temps up and reduce the coals more. After that I will remove the small coals and refill it for a fire that will need refilled again around 1am. It's supposed to be warmer tonight and tomorrow, but I want to stay on top of it in case. They pushed the colder air temps out to Tuesday/Wed which stinks because I had tree work I was going to do then .
> Hope all is well with you Nate.


Sure glad I don’t have to deal with hard wood, sounds like way too much work. 

Thanks Brett, all is well. Could be much worse, found out had couple spots of cancer but was caught early and all is good, praise God!! I really don’t like going to the doc and normally don’t unless it’s really bad but so very thankful I did (with wife’s help) and got it taken care of before it got worse. So all my scrounge friends if you have concerns get it checked out. Really looking forward to another year of scrounging firewood! Stay warm my friends!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sure glad I don’t have to deal with hard wood, sounds like way too much work.
> 
> Thanks Brett, all is well. Could be much worse, found out had couple spots of cancer but was caught early and all is good, praise God!! I really don’t like going to the doc and normally don’t unless it’s really bad but so very thankful I did (with wife’s help) and got it taken care of before it got worse. So all my scrounge friends if you have concerns get it checked out. Really looking forward to another year of scrounging firewood! Stay warm my friends!


Yeah it's pretty heavy, unlike spruce .
Stove is still kicking it at 600+, I may add a few sticks on top before I leave the house if there's room even though I don't like doing that in the middle of a burn cycle. How often do you have to refuel your stove, at least the wood is light .

Glad you caught that, praise God. I believe our wives help bring balance to our lives we need, mine has slowed me down a bit, and that's a good thing even though it didn't feel that way early on lol.
I'm not a fan of the doctor, but if it's not something I'm familiar with and it don't go away within a few days I'm going in, or I'm laying on the couch til it does go away . Looking forward to another yr with you around scrounging .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yeah it's pretty heavy, unlike spruce .
> Stove is still kicking it at 600+, I may add a few sticks on top before I leave the house if there's room even though I don't like doing that in the middle of a burn cycle. How often do you have to refuel your stove, at least the wood is light .
> 
> Glad you caught that, praise God. I believe our wives help bring balance to our lives we need, mine has slowed me down a bit, and that's a good thing even though it didn't feel that way early on lol.
> I'm not a fan of the doctor, but if it's not something I'm familiar with and it don't go away within a few days I'm going in, or I'm laying on the couch til it does go away . Looking forward to another yr with you around scrounging .


Yeah between being heavy, stinky, forever coals and such.. hard wood pffft. I prolly wouldn’t turn it down if I had access to it though... I actually get the longest burn times out of the high elevation lodge pole pine I have been cutting, it’s pretty dense and when dry actually weighs about the same as red fir. Went 10 hrs yesterday and still had enough coals to get the reloaded splits going in my pacific energy stove that’s only rated for 6 hr burn time. But to keep it at 600* would only last about 4-5 hrs prolly.


----------



## rarefish383

My climber buddy is getting ready to retire and is trying to cut down on stuff to move. He does a little chainsaw carving and gave me this eagle diving on a fish, I like it.


----------



## rarefish383

Beak kind of looks like a crow, but he was going for the abstract look.


----------



## square1

Think I might have spoiled myself today working out of a heated cab rather than the open station tractor. My pop at lunch froze before I could finish it. 

The winch passed muster. That log was frozen into the pile and actually pulled my 7700 lb. truck until I stood on the brake pedal and it broke the ice loose.


----------



## JustJeff

Rode past all kinds of wood today. I may have even made chainsaw noises in my helmet... My daughter is used to it.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

A friend just installed a Drolet HT2000. He is tickled to death with it. Says 10 hours and still coals and a warm stove. Thing is a monster with crazy secondary burn. 
Woodchip, might be what you need.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I'm trying to help as is Mike and others in the thread, it sounded in the post below as though you wanted help?
> Not really to into theory and all that, but I know what works and has helped me. Engineers and I always seem to bump heads as numbers on paper don't always fit into real world equations. .



My guess is that the warming effect of higher humidity in the house is apparent more than actual. Lower %RH means greater evaporative cooling of perspiration from the skin making it feel colder than it is and vice versa. We had a 42°C day this week where the humidity was only 7% and it actually didn't feel too bad - as long as you were in the shade and not moving around much.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Am told we are getting your heatwave here starting the next few days now. Typical - you steal our pavs, phar lap, crowded house, and give us heatwaves and try to return Russell Crowe.
> 
> Happy Aus Day anyway.



Thanks Kiwi! You have to hand it to the New Zealanders, they've always punched way above their weight, and ballsy too. At least we let you keep Dave Dobbyn.



The Cowfamily celebrated Australia Day by going on a day hike over at Mt Buffalo. For a change, it was only 35°C rather than 40°+, almost needed to layer up! Mt Buffalo is a high granite plateau with a peak of about 1700m but most of it is rolling terrain about 1350m. It is a remarkable place with huge granite outcrops and tall alpine ash forests. 














Who's game to cut this tree down? 







The only downer for the day was when I came within a metre of stepping on a 2m brown snake, just didn't see it on the brown coloured track until it moved. Luckily, he wasn't aggro and sloped off under a boulder, so I didn't die. Still enough to scare 6 months (and 6 inches) growth out of you. 

Sure, there was no scrounging, but it was a great day nevertheless.


----------



## tnflatbed

Nice little scrounge today, wild cherry and apple. I'm going to give a couple of my buddys the apple since they both like using it in there smokers. Heck I might even get a meal out of the deal . I think I'm going to start bringing a wheel barrow with me after today, lot was so grown up I couldn't get the truck as close as I would like.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I'm trying to help as is Mike and others in the thread, it sounded in the post below as though you wanted help?
> Not really to into theory and all that, but I know what works and has helped me. Engineers and I always seem to bump heads as numbers on paper don't always fit into real world equations. Usually when we work together the solution is somewhere in between though so one cannot live without the other.
> Here's another study to consider, I think it's more inline with what I wanted to get across .
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...r_humidity_on_effectiveness_of_heat_sink_work
> 
> I don't throw heat out, I use the coals to warm the furthest point from my stove, kinda like you were saying storing up the heat from AU and putting it in the basement, but a little different. Another way is with a water tank, there are whole heating/cooling systems that work off heat storage, mine is just a bucket of coals.
> I need to go cut some trees, I'm sure once I start to sweat I will cool down .


How do you store buckets of coals in the house?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> Need more spruce


I do. Seriously. That was some of the best stuff I ever burnt. If I had a supply of that I would only burn the hardwood when I was gone. The spruce burns down to almost nothing and I can reload the stove as soon as theres no flame.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> My guess is that the warming effect of higher humidity in the house is apparent more than actual. Lower %RH means greater evaporative cooling of perspiration from the skin making it feel colder than it is and vice versa.


^^^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Split enough to fill the woodbox n had a variety of company here from 3 till 10pm. Wanted to do more but it was nice to have an excuse to walk away too. Got to meet one daughter's new B/F. The last one set the bar low... So this one will get a pass for today.


----------



## panolo

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks Kiwi! You have to hand it to the New Zealanders, they've always punched way above their weight, and ballsy too. At least we let you keep Dave Dobbyn.
> 
> The only downer for the day was when I came within a metre of stepping on a 2m brown snake, just didn't see it on the brown coloured track until it moved. Luckily, he wasn't aggro and sloped off under a boulder, so I didn't die. Still enough to scare 6 months (and 6 inches) growth out of you.
> 
> Sure, there was no scrounging, but it was a great day nevertheless.



Yea...Nope. The snake is only the second most venomous in the world. I woulda needed to change my name to SheetMyBritches! Love the photos Cowboy!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah between being heavy, stinky, forever coals and such.. hard wood pffft. I prolly wouldn’t turn it down if I had access to it though... I actually get the longest burn times out of the high elevation lodge pole pine I have been cutting, it’s pretty dense and when dry actually weighs about the same as red fir. Went 10 hrs yesterday and still had enough coals to get the reloaded splits going in my pacific energy stove that’s only rated for 6 hr burn time. But to keep it at 600* would only last about 4-5 hrs prolly.


Some of that stuff has great BTUs .
I burn for 98% of our heat here so when it's this cold(15 or lower for an extended time) I have to keep the stove pretty hot, I can go a long time and still have coals if I need to. I've got a PE alderlea T5 which is for 1200-2000 sqft and we have 1850 sqft so it has to work for it a good month out of the yr, the rest of the time it's pretty laid back. If the place was a bit better insulated it wouldn't be a problem and it will be as I continue to make upgrades here. I am on a waiting list at our library to get the thermal imaging camera and hope to make a nice plan of what projects to do next to net the most gains without having to be torn out too soon to do other upgrades.
Which model PE do you have and what size firebox.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> How do you store buckets of coals in the house?


Not buckets, just one. It's a 3 or 4 gallon with a lid. 


woodchip rookie said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ this


It's more than just a feeling as I could not heat this place with the stove well the first couple yrs, no feeling of heat and no temp on the thermostat. I removed a transom from between the room the stove is in(living room) and the family room, the temp was 8 degrees different on either side of the transom about a ft from the ceiling, now it's open to the ceiling and there is no temp difference. It was better, then I put a 6" radon fan going to out garden tub area in the master bdrm suite that draws warm air from the family room, even better heat especially in the master bdrm area but the temps in the hall went down. Then we got a humidifier because we were having problems with the dry air, that's when we saw the change of actual temp. As I was saying earlier we have pretty hard water and the humidifier went bad because of this, then I had a heck of a time heating the place again. I had forgotten about the humidity, but we got another humidifier and I remembered it helped, the next time it died I started using a pot on the wood stove and on the stove when needed.
I know the humidity will make it feel warmer, but I have a very hard time getting the temps up here without the humidity.
Have you tried it?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I am always looking for BTU's... sometimes I find lots, sometimes I find not so lots... lol

lots:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I found this 'not so lots' scrounge walking down the neighborhood beaten path just the other day. oak! couldn't pass up the BTU's... turned out to be just perfect to try out my rechained Craftsman elec chain saw I bot back in the late 70's. real PITA to use due to chain's teeth design. with the new Stihl picco 54 link chain... cut like a dream! now its a good saw.  prob cut up to 12" efficiently.

not so lots oak scrounge. just put under arm and walk home... 






I usually mix n match my firewood for outdoor use. mostly oak, some pine stix once in a while... just for effect. that stack of oak firewood along with a couple of bigger stix... and I had a fire going in Brutus all day long and into the early evening...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but what is a fire?.... I mean what do we do with all this scrounged wood cut and split? no posts or threads on how to eat it. lol... just how to get it and work it and use it. ie, fire. but what good is a fire if u can't light it up? well, while on the subject of scrounges... I happened across this lil scrounge, maybe 4 BTU's lol... and it was all bundled up on side of road. used it as I found it. tied in plastic. oak. with some minor trimming in length, I just popped it into my outdoor fireplace... happy to have the lil kindling package scrounge for that day's fire. 




fit in just right the firebox with just some minor trim work...


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks Kiwi! You have to hand it to the New Zealanders, they've always punched way above their weight, and ballsy too. At least we let you keep Dave Dobbyn.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cowfamily celebrated Australia Day by going on a day hike over at Mt Buffalo. For a change, it was only 35°C rather than 40°+, almost needed to layer up! Mt Buffalo is a high granite plateau with a peak of about 1700m but most of it is rolling terrain about 1350m. It is a remarkable place with huge granite outcrops and tall alpine ash forests.
> 
> View attachment 699618
> 
> 
> View attachment 699615
> 
> 
> View attachment 699619
> 
> 
> View attachment 699620
> 
> View attachment 699621
> 
> Who's game to cut this tree down?
> 
> View attachment 699623
> 
> 
> View attachment 699624
> 
> 
> The only downer for the day was when I came within a metre of stepping on a 2m brown snake, just didn't see it on the brown coloured track until it moved. Luckily, he wasn't aggro and sloped off under a boulder, so I didn't die. Still enough to scare 6 months (and 6 inches) growth out of you.
> 
> Sure, there was no scrounging, but it was a great day nevertheless.



That's a nice looking family you have, lucky man. The view reminds me of North Carolina Appalachian trail, very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looks like a splitting day if anything at all! Sunday so chuck roast and veggies is hitting the roaster.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Not buckets, just one. It's a 3 or 4 gallon with a lid.
> 
> It's more than just a feeling as I could not heat this place with the stove well the first couple yrs, no feeling of heat and no temp on the thermostat. I removed a transom from between the room the stove is in(living room) and the family room, the temp was 8 degrees different on either side of the transom about a ft from the ceiling, now it's open to the ceiling and there is no temp difference. It was better, then I put a 6" radon fan going to out garden tub area in the master bdrm suite that draws warm air from the family room, even better heat especially in the master bdrm area but the temps in the hall went down. Then we got a humidifier because we were having problems with the dry air, that's when we saw the change of actual temp. As I was saying earlier we have pretty hard water and the humidifier went bad because of this, then I had a heck of a time heating the place again. I had forgotten about the humidity, but we got another humidifier and I remembered it helped, the next time it died I started using a pot on the wood stove and on the stove when needed.
> I know the humidity will make it feel warmer, but I have a very hard time getting the temps up here without the humidity.
> Have you tried it?





JustJeff said:


> A friend just installed a Drolet HT2000. He is tickled to death with it. Says 10 hours and still coals and a warm stove. Thing is a monster with crazy secondary burn.
> Woodchip, might be what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


The Englander NC30 is rated for the same sq/ft. Four secondary burn tubes. Will run 650F on smoke. I load at 5AM and get home at 5PM. 12hrs. Warm stove and plenty of coals to relight, and I paid HALF as much for my NC30 than what a new HT2000 costs. All that is not the issue. ONE of the issues is stove size. Wood type is another issue. Ash kinda sucks as stove fuel. Lower burn times than the better/denser woods but coals like a hardwood. Worst of both worlds. If I had 8hrs burn time like a hickory/sugar/osage then I could deal with coals. Ash doesnt burn much longer than big chunks of spruce that I had in the fall. I should have saved the spruce for fast reloading and burnt the ash in the shoulder season and just used the hot coals to heat.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Not buckets, just one. It's a 3 or 4 gallon with a lid.
> 
> It's more than just a feeling as I could not heat this place with the stove well the first couple yrs, no feeling of heat and no temp on the thermostat. I removed a transom from between the room the stove is in(living room) and the family room, the temp was 8 degrees different on either side of the transom about a ft from the ceiling, now it's open to the ceiling and there is no temp difference. It was better, then I put a 6" radon fan going to out garden tub area in the master bdrm suite that draws warm air from the family room, even better heat especially in the master bdrm area but the temps in the hall went down. Then we got a humidifier because we were having problems with the dry air, that's when we saw the change of actual temp. As I was saying earlier we have pretty hard water and the humidifier went bad because of this, then I had a heck of a time heating the place again. I had forgotten about the humidity, but we got another humidifier and I remembered it helped, the next time it died I started using a pot on the wood stove and on the stove when needed.
> I know the humidity will make it feel warmer, but I have a very hard time getting the temps up here without the humidity.
> Have you tried it?


Wait. You just put a bucket of hot coals in your house? I was under the assumption hot coals still gave off toxic gasses. (CO/CO2)

and no I have not tried a humidifier. I dont *THINK* I have very dry air in the house but I dont have a hygrometer so I dont actually know.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Some of that stuff has great BTUs .
> I burn for 98% of our heat here so when it's this cold(15 or lower for an extended time) I have to keep the stove pretty hot, I can go a long time and still have coals if I need to. I've got a PE alderlea T5 which is for 1200-2000 sqft and we have 1850 sqft so it has to work for it a good month out of the yr, the rest of the time it's pretty laid back. If the place was a bit better insulated it wouldn't be a problem and it will be as I continue to make upgrades here. I am on a waiting list at our library to get the thermal imaging camera and hope to make a nice plan of what projects to do next to net the most gains without having to be torn out too soon to do other upgrades.
> Which model PE do you have and what size firebox.


This is the stove we havehttps://www.pacificenergy.net/products/wood/traditional-stoves/vista/
Our house is about 1500 sqf. We also have electric forced air system but only time it comes on is if we are gone for more than a day, wish our electric bill was as low as woodchips, also the only time the fire ever goes out. The air intake for the electric furnace is right beside the wood stove so we can turn on fan only to move heat around the house but hardly ever use it. That thermal imaging camera sounds interesting, our house has some cold areas that need work but it’s pretty easy to feel where they are, lol. I better go put some more pine or spruce on the fire.


----------



## JustJeff

Drolet HT2000. Loaded with ash and cherry last night at 9:30. This pic is from 8 am no wood added, nothing touched. Stovetop temp 330. Sometimes you get what you pay for.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> Drolet HT2000. Loaded with ash and cherry last night at 9:30. This pic is from 8 am no wood added, nothing touched. Stovetop temp 330. Sometimes you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Very nice! That’s great burn time. I like your echo fan too, they are a little spendy but seem to work well and don’t cost anything to run. I really like our stove but wish it was a little bigger 
Sure do like the glass door.


----------



## James Miller

Gave some of the cherry from Friday to a coworker for his smoker. Put the rest on the @farmer steve emergency backup holiday wood rack .
Dogs found a taste for apple. 
Some of the cherry has this fungus it comes off when the bark falls off. Will it effect the way it seasons?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Probably not but I believe cherry has arsenic/cyanide in the bark and pits.(seeds) Dont let animals chew on cherry twigs/sticks.


----------



## bigfellascott

cat10ken said:


> I'll trade you Aussies for some of that heat; we are predicted to be well below zero over night for the next ten days.


Done! I won't even charge for Delivery!.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Down to 9 rounds and 4 or so more with creamy centers. Time to peel some spuds!


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> After 40 years in a factory with a forge shop, heat treating and no windows I despise heat, if it’s cold I can add more wood. For outside I can add more clothes, *I handle cold much better than heat.*



Same here, much prefer the cold!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Wait. You just put a bucket of hot coals in your house? I was under the assumption hot coals still gave off toxic gasses. (CO/CO2)
> 
> and no I have not tried a humidifier. I dont *THINK* I have very dry air in the house but I dont have a hygrometer so I dont actually know.


I do.
That can happen, but it's like many other things you have to take your situation into account. I've had my sensor go off in the house with an old truck running in the front yard, never from the coals, but I don't remove coals that have not burned down well. I think if it was a smaller enclosed area there could be problems, or a very large quantity of coals. Back in the day folks use a bed warmer with coals in it, but then again many of those folks smoked a lot too so...

No meter needed, if you have a little moisture around the windows you have enough most likely. If there is no moisture on the windows then I will put a pot on the cooking stove as well as the one that's always on the wood burner.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Very nice! That’s great burn time. I like your echo fan too, they are a little spendy but seem to work well and don’t cost anything to run. I really like our stove but wish it was a little bigger View attachment 699900
> Sure do like the glass door.


Looks good.
That's the equivalent to the t4. Pacific energy has three firebox sizes from what I remember, small is the 4, med is the 5(which I have), then the big boy the 6. All their stoves have the same firebox with whatever decorative stuff they add to them.
I like mine, but I've never ran any others.


JustJeff said:


> Drolet HT2000. Loaded with ash and cherry last night at 9:30. This pic is from 8 am no wood added, nothing touched. Stovetop temp 330. Sometimes you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's sweet Jeff. I think it would be hard to beat those times. It's funny how many of the stoves show similar efficencys but real world it much different.
I've been looking at a wood furnace that's made in northern Wisconsin, it looks like it's very low maintenance and the cost is "reasonable".
If I remember and no one post the name of them I'll post a like later.


----------



## dancan

Well , what a long honeydo list this weekend  
But ,,, had all the check marks done by 1 this afternoon so ,,,






When I got to the pit I found Jerry already there and got 1 load landed 




We got that load blocked and thrown in the pile and headed off for another load .












I cut some dead top and blown down maple while Jerry cut a maple that had a busted top from a windstorm .








As we were heading out I spotted ,,,
WoOT !!!








Got that dead standing spruce loaded and off to the pit it was 





The pile grows


----------



## James Miller

Wonder what trouble I can get in with this.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 699967
> Wonder what trouble I can get in with this.


Probably a lot less than bringing home a lathe!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I cut up that maple trunk up the road. The home owner said he would take care of the root ball. Should be about 1 cord between the trunk and the larger limbs (4"-12" dia.)

This is the wood pile for next season. As it sits, measured, I have just under 2 cords.


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little wood splitting in the back lot. Even though the plow is on the ATV, it got 2 saws, a Peavey, the X 27, and the Hydro Splitter … and off we went.

Just spent a couple of hours - split a good amount of Oak and Hickory and a bit of Beech.

Noodled some of the larger Oak and Hickory with BB #5 - it continues to impress me. It is not bad at all for an Asian Saw!


----------



## MustangMike

I did this by hand over the past few weeks, all with the X 27, as part of my rehab therapy.

I'm pretty much doing whatever I used to do now, but sometimes the cold weather causes a slight discomfort just to let me know that I'm not 100% yet!


----------



## tdiguy

I knew we were going to pay for the nice weather we've had so far this winter. 6-8" of snow tonight, -20°F for the high on Wednesday. But by Friday we will think it's summer time with a high of +17°F. I guess i will find out how good TDI's start in severe cold.


----------



## tdiguy

James Miller said:


> View attachment 699967
> Wonder what trouble I can get in with this.


 Every time i entertain the notion of trying to port a saw myself, i look at how small that jug is, and i'm over it pretty quickly. Although i am always impressed by the gains the guys doing it professionally can get. I think, for me, my time would be better spent perfecting my chain sharpening technique.


----------



## JustJeff

Snowing and blowing here all weekend. We got a fair sprinkling of snow. -15°C/5°F. Stuffing wood in the stove when I'm here. And sledding when I'm not. Frozen waterfall in the one pic. Burned some pine this evening when I got home just to burn coals down.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Probably a lot less than bringing home a lathe!


Theres a lathe in the garage already. FIL has been a machinist for 35 years.


----------



## U&A

tdiguy said:


> I knew we were going to pay for the nice weather we've had so far this winter. 6-8" of snow tonight, -20°F for the high on Wednesday. But by Friday we will think it's summer time with a high of +17°F. I guess i will find out how good TDI's start in severe cold.



I just put a heated battery blanket on my truck. Works pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/wan/d/fishers-need-someone-with-chainsaw-to/6805028691.html. LOL.


----------



## Philbert

95custmz said:


> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/wan/d/fishers-need-someone-with-chainsaw-to/6805028691.html. LOL.


_"I have a little less than a rick of wood (less than a truckload full) that got delivered and the wood is too big for my fireplace inside. I need someone with a chainsaw to come over and cut each piece of wood in half (or whatever necessary based on the piece of wood) so I can use it. The wood is currently stacked on a rack outside so each piece would just need moved to be cut and then put everything back on the rack. This would be a pretty quick easy job and I would think take around an hour or less. The rick is about 8 wide by 3-4 feet tall and only one row deep."_

I'd call that a 'face cord'. A lot of handling; probably an hour just to unstack it and re-stack it (and they would need a second rack)! Probably easier with a chop saw than a chain saw.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> That's the equivalent to the t4. Pacific energy has three firebox sizes from what I remember, small is the 4, med is the 5(which I have), then the big boy the 6. All their stoves have the same firebox with whatever decorative stuff they add to them.
> I like mine, but I've never ran any others.
> 
> That's sweet Jeff. I think it would be hard to beat those times. It's funny how many of the stoves show similar efficencys but real world it much different.
> I've been looking at a wood furnace that's made in northern Wisconsin, it looks like it's very low maintenance and the cost is "reasonable".
> If I remember and no one post the name of them I'll post a like later.


Sometimes would be nice if stove could be closed down more. Might just be the resin (pitch?) in the pine, the red fir doesn’t burn near as hot. Like right now stove has been turned down for awhile and pipe temp is still 330, it’s 25* outside and 75* in the living room. 
Burns clean but usally have to open windows when outside temp is 30 or above when burning pine. Door seems to seal up well. Is your stove that way?


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I did this by hand over the past few weeks, all with the X 27, as part of my rehab therapy.
> 
> I'm pretty much doing whatever I used to do now, but sometimes the cold weather causes a slight discomfort just to let me know that I'm not 100% yet!



Good to hear your back doing everything more or less as normal. It's not a bad thing that you get a little reminder now and then. These problems generally feel better before they are (fully) better which can get people into trouble sometimes.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sometimes would be nice if stove could be closed down more. Might just be the resin (pitch?) in the pine, the red fir doesn’t burn near as hot. Like right now stove has been turned down for awhile and pipe temp is still 330, it’s 25* outside and 75* in the living room. View attachment 700042
> Burns clean but usally have to open windows when outside temp is 30 or above when burning pine. Door seems to seal up well. Is your stove that way?


Same way minus the pine part . I do use it now and then for starting fires and unlike many I would burn it if I had to and not think twice about it like many around here would. I use it a lot in the bonfire pit .
Sometimes I would like to be able to shut mine down a little more, but it does a great job most the time.
You could get a chimney cap that is a little more restrictive and that would slow it down some. I have to clean my cap out a few times a yr as it gets a bit of creosote buildup on it. As soon as I see any back puffing I know it's time. When I clean the chimney I only get about a 1/2 cup of very dry stuff out of it so I'm pleased with that.
We left for our church meeting at 8am and didn't get back until 8pm, I had loaded it with like 6 good sized pieces of red oak and black locust. When we got back I opened the draft and let the coals heat up and then loaded it up with lots of smaller pieces to get it real hot quick as the house had dropped off to 65 . The stove was down to 250 degrees when I loaded it up and I had it to 625 pretty quick, it's up to 72 in here now but my wife made some brownies so it normally wouldn't go up that quick. It's been 5 outside for a while now so I'm pleased with how well it's doing.
Here's what it looked like after letting the coals warm up. I'm going to load it up again now and head to bed, should be nice in here in the morning with it warming up all night .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> At the hunting cabin we always have the coffee pot on the stove. Wake up in the morning and make coffee and oatmeal and you are out the door real fast! Really helps to keep opening morning on schedule. Plus, any time of the day you need a coffee or hot chocolate, *it is just good to always have the hot water. Also comes in handy for washing dishes!*



MM - been starting to keep some water warming at my camp fires in mr Brutus. working over the tea pot to make it a bit more presentable. doubt I will make any coffee or tea with it, but sure beats cold water for washing hands... lol.

I reset the handle hoop so I can use it to lift the warm water with slight pressure in or out to get it to latch on... and refinishing the wood. prob some hickory, is hard. maybe oak, but grain seems tighter... I have had the old copper tea kettle over 45 years!


----------



## LondonNeil

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-47021066

@nighthunter scrounge on!


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-47021066
> 
> @nighthunter scrounge on!


Braaaap! Lol. 
It's a shame to see them die. Made more famous as a game of thrones film site. I've never seen the show but I did get to stroll down that road. I know it's just a bunch of trees but they take you back to another time. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthunter

I'd think its a bit far from me to travel haha


LondonNeil said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-47021066
> 
> @nighthunter scrounge on!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Only snowed about 4" or so blew like crazy though. Single digit high today and 7 mph breeze. Snow blower is staying in the shed! All getting pushed with the JetStar!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Only snowed about 4" or so blew like crazy though. Single digit high today and 7 mph breeze. Snow blower is staying in the shed! All getting pushed with the JetStar!


What's the Jetstar.
We're at about 5, I'll get the tractor out there later and take care of it, supposed to get about twice that total. 
Probably take one of my small snow blowers out and do a bunch of friends drives as well, gives me a good reason to drive around in it , hard to drift as much in the suburban with the trailer though.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> What's the Jetstar.
> We're at about 5, I'll get the tractor out there later and take care of it, supposed to get about twice that total.
> Probably take one of my small snow blowers out and do a bunch of friends drives as well, gives me a good reason to drive around in it , hard to drift as much in the suburban with the trailer though.


We need video of some sideways action with the trailer attached .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> We need video of some sideways action with the trailer attached .


Hopefully it doesn't look like this .


----------



## woodchip rookie

All that snow you guys got is gonna be rain for us. I'll take it. Easier to heat the house.


----------



## square1

We dropped out of the 6~9" band into the 3~6" band and the high end of that appears to be accurate. Plugged the tractor in ~1/2 hour ago. Supposedly going to snow until 7 PM and stay warmish until 9 or 10. Time to get dressed for a few hours of seat time. The wind had pretty well stopped for the moment at least.


----------



## James Miller

Wish it would snow here. One good day pushing a snow blower for my buddy would probably give me enough to pick up the OLD j red iv been saving for. Probably all turn to rain here. What a waste of winter.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> All that snow you guys got is gonna be rain for us. I'll take it. Easier to heat the house.


I'll take it, I'm not a fan of the mud .
Looks like the front is moving your way from indy right now. I think they are calling for some frigid temps behind the rain aren't they . 
Our house is easier to heat when the roof has a couple ft of snow on it .
We have cathedral ceilings so there is very little insulation/ventilation, I do have some ice buildup because of that though. It's not bad if I keep the bottom 3-4 ft cleared off.


square1 said:


> We dropped out of the 6~9" band into the 3~6" band and the high end of that appears to be accurate. Plugged the tractor in ~1/2 hour ago. Supposedly going to snow until 7 PM and stay warmish until 9 or 10. Time to get dressed for a few hours of seat time. The wind had pretty well stopped for the moment at least.


I spent a half hr out there already, we probably have 6-8, they said 8-12, they say we could get more today yet and then they have the % for tues and wed looking like theres more coming then too. Looking at the radar it's showing more heading your way right now.
Here's my little beast of burden, heading back out in a few. Noticed the holder for the top link fell off again, maybe I'll find it in the spring.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Wish it would snow here. One good day pushing a snow blower for my buddy would probably give me enough to pick up the OLD j red iv been saving for. Probably all turn to rain here. What a waste of winter.


Take a drive up this way, you'd have enough to buy quite a few, I'd rather not do snow for others unless its just helping out. I've considered many times plowing or snowblowing for customers, I just don't want to be a slave to it as I'd much rather go skiing or just enjoy looking at it.
I agree about it being a waste of winter lol, I like the beauty of the white snow rather than the grey when there isn't any.
Saw this guy on my drive into town to ship a saw, also posted these in the GMT.


This is a RR bridge not far from my house, the river separates me from town. The nice thing is there is a bridge to the east of me and to the west of me if I need to go to town so we have very easy access.


----------



## billijak

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> That's the equivalent to the t4. Pacific energy has three firebox sizes from what I remember, small is the 4, med is the 5(which I have), then the big boy the 6. All their stoves have the same firebox with whatever decorative stuff they add to them.
> I like mine, but I've never ran any others.
> 
> That's sweet Jeff. I think it would be hard to beat those times. It's funny how many of the stoves show similar efficencys but real world it much different.
> I've been looking at a wood furnace that's made in northern Wisconsin, it looks like it's very low maintenance and the cost is "reasonable".
> If I remember and no one post the name of them I'll post a like later.


Chipper1, did you ever find the name of the wood furnace? I have 1993 HotBlast 1400 that works well...as long as you can keep it fed! We're maybe interested in replacing this 25 year old beast, but not to impressed with EPA furnaces I've found. Thanks,Billijak


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I didn't get a picture but it's a 1962 Minneapolis-Moline JetStar with a Schwartz loader.

Here is one when he got his new shoes!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Take a drive up this way, you'd have enough to buy quite a few, I'd rather not do snow for others unless its just helping out. I've considered many times plowing or snowblowing for customers, I just don't want to be a slave to it as I'd much rather go skiing or just enjoy looking at it.
> I agree about it being a waste of winter lol, I like the beauty of the white snow rather than the grey when there isn't any.
> Saw this guy on my drive into town to ship a saw, also posted these in the GMT.
> View attachment 700184
> 
> This is a RR bridge not far from my house, the river separates me from town. The nice thing is there is a bridge to the east of me and to the west of me if I need to go to town so we have very easy access.
> View attachment 700185


I dont have to go. I'm just an extra I go if I want to and stay home if I dont. But they know if the SHTF and they need all hands on deck I won't bulk at the idea of spending 12+ hours in a plow truck or pushing a snow blower like some of the young guys on there crew. So I always get a call.


----------



## chipper1

billijak said:


> Chipper1, did you ever find the name of the wood furnace? I have 1993 HotBlast 1400 that works well...as long as you can keep it fed! We're maybe interested in replacing this 25 year old beast, but not to impressed with EPA furnaces I've found. Thanks,Billijak


Here you go, thanks for reminding me.
https://www.lamppakuuma.com
25 yrs is a long time! Wonder if they are still made to the same quality standards?
I think @Ryan'smilling just got one a while back if iirc, maybe he can give an update.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I dont have to go. I'm just an extra I go if I want to and stay home if I dont. But they know if the SHTF and they need all hands on deck I won't bulk at the idea of spending 12+ hours in a plow truck or pushing a snow blower like some of the young guys on there crew. So I always get a call.


My neighbor plows for a large company, he's in his late 50's, all the young guys always leave before him and a few others when things get heavy here . 
I've never driven a plow truck for someone, but have a lot of experience driving big trucks and plowing with a Honda foreman .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I didn't get a picture but it's a 1962 Minneapolis-Moline JetStar with a Schwartz loader.
> 
> Here is one when he got his new shoes!


That's cool, never heard of them.
I'm heading back out for another session, I'm not gonna be out long, I need new heavy gloves.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

billijak said:


> Chipper1, did you ever find the name of the wood furnace? I have 1993 HotBlast 1400 that works well...as long as you can keep it fed! We're maybe interested in replacing this 25 year old beast, but not to impressed with EPA furnaces I've found. Thanks,Billijak


Wonder if it was a
*Kuuma Vapor-Fire *
I think @Ryan'smilling just put one in.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Slow ... My bad. 5k for an add-on that's not a boilers a little out of my budget.


----------



## billijak

chipper1 said:


> Here you go, thanks for reminding me.
> https://www.lamppakuuma.com
> 25 yrs is a long time! Wonder if they are still made to the same quality standards?
> I think @Ryan'smilling just got one a while back if iirc, maybe he can give an update.


Thank you, sir.
Yea, we moved out of a double wide into our new home in Dec 1993....bought the new HotBlast an put it in the basement, hooked up to ductwork. Same year Consolidated Dutchwest on 1st floor - my avatar pic. Forced air propane furnace seldom runs unless gone for more than a day! But, keeping both of them fed is almost a full time job! Retired last summer from the state of SD, so can work on that. 
Replacing the Dutchwest with a new Woodstock IS...not installed yet, sitting in the garage. Thinking of maybe replacing the HotBlast, but the reviews on comparable new EPA furnaces aren't great...unless you start getting into 'real money'!
Thanks for the info, billijak


----------



## billijak

billijak said:


> Thank you, sir.
> Yea, we moved out of a double wide into our new home in Dec 1993....bought the new HotBlast an put it in the basement, hooked up to ductwork. Same year Consolidated Dutchwest on 1st floor - my avatar pic. Forced air propane furnace seldom runs unless gone for more than a day! But, keeping both of them fed is almost a full time job! Retired last summer from the state of SD, so can work on that.
> Replacing the Dutchwest with a new Woodstock IS...not installed yet, sitting in the garage. Thinking of maybe replacing the HotBlast, but the reviews on comparable new EPA furnaces aren't great...unless you start getting into 'real money'!
> Thanks for the info, billijak


I see my signature says 1995 for the HB....I'll have to correct that!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Slow ... My bad. 5k for an add-on that's not a boilers a little out of my budget.


.
It's not cheap, but they have a great warranty and from what I can tell they make a product that they can stand behind. 
Good friend of mine just spent well over 10k for a propane furnace including the install which included running a new return and a duct upstairs, and he's still dependent on propane . 
When I bought my pacific energy the cheapest I could find this model for was 2400 and it was in Colorado which wasn't working, that one was also the small firebox and I wanted the medium. I Waited a while and I finally found a small shop just into PA that was going out of business and grabbed it up for 1800, another 600 in pipe and cap and I was ready to get my tax credit of 30% to bring it back down a bit. I paid for it the first yr we had it and my saw/first splitter the second as well as all the accessories, smalls, and fuel/oil so the third yr it was free. If I would have gotten a cheaper one it would have saved more, but I wanted the cast sides and top for my kids as I thought it would be a bit safer and I'm glad I did more for other peoples kids than mine.


----------



## chipper1

billijak said:


> Thank you, sir.
> Yea, we moved out of a double wide into our new home in Dec 1993....bought the new HotBlast an put it in the basement, hooked up to ductwork. Same year Consolidated Dutchwest on 1st floor - my avatar pic. Forced air propane furnace seldom runs unless gone for more than a day! But, keeping both of them fed is almost a full time job! Retired last summer from the state of SD, so can work on that.
> Replacing the Dutchwest with a new Woodstock IS...not installed yet, sitting in the garage. Thinking of maybe replacing the HotBlast, but the reviews on comparable new EPA furnaces aren't great...unless you start getting into 'real money'!
> Thanks for the info, billijak


Welcome.
We live in a double wide now on a 9' basement(I don't heat the basement). When I bought this place I wasn't about to use an 80% efficient propane furnace to heat 1850 sq ft in a 95 trailer(I'm not a fan of the propane companies). I looked into geothermal as well as a wood boiler but the wood stove seemed the most efficient and cost effective. But I didn't have the cash for it the first yr as we had a lot of other things going on including a new baby and another home . So I bought a used pellet stove and a large propane wall heater since the place came with a 500 gallon propane tank that had 43% in it. I used the wall unit above our garden tub(between the bedroom and the bathroom) and the pellet stove in the rest of the house. I had a pipe ran from the back to the front that I drew hot air from that are into the main living space, now that fan/pipe is blowing air from the living space into the back area, I don't use the propane heater anymore, not even the pilot. I never fired the propane furnace and plan to remove it to put a wash basin in that area and a two speed propane updraft furnace in the basement, someday.
Lots of plans but taking it all slow.


billijak said:


> I see my signature says 1995 for the HB....I'll have to correct that!


You better get on that or we'll call the signature police .
I don't put anything in there as it changes way to often .


----------



## panolo

If you ever talk to them at Kuuma or stop in to the shop you'll be sold. If I ever went indoor wood furnace I wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> If you ever talk to them at Kuuma or stop in to the shop you'll be sold. If I ever went indoor wood furnace I wouldn't do anything else.


Do you know anyone who has them.
I figure if they will work there they will work here.
From what I see the two biggest things are the initial setup and then having properly seasoned wood.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I installed mine around Christmas. Yeah, not cheap, but their warranty stomps everyone else's, plus I still haven't seen any posts anywhere of anyone dissatisfied with them. If you fill it to the top you have plenty of coals 12 hours later and it's given off very even heat for the whole time. 

My wood is pretty valuable the way I see it. I can sell it for $150/face cord delivered, so the difference in efficiency between the Kuuma and pretty much everyone else made them stand out. I'm planning on being in this house for the next 25 years at least, so the difference in price to get the increased efficiency seemed like a no brainier to me.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

chipper1 said:


> Do you know anyone who has them.
> I figure if they will work there they will work here.
> From what I see the two biggest things are the initial setup and then having properly seasoned wood.



Actually Brett, I was kinda surprised to hear Dale, their sales guy, say 18-28% is the target range for moisture content. So, no you shouldn't burn green wood, but it's not like you've got to get it all down to 15% either.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Want to try a Woodstock Ideal Steel in the kitchen.

1) Steel will cool off and heat up fast.
2) Stove can be shut down when warmer or have a house full of people.
3) Cook Top
4) Longer more efficient burns.
5) I like the appearance vs all the ones that look the same as a corn stove. Basically most budget stoves look alike and some of the higher priced ones do too
6) Reviews of customer service are second to none.
7) It's not a Blaze King.




Only real cons that I really want a side loader. But don't want soapstone or cast particularly.

We'll see by next fall. Could change plans and buy something used or from northern, FF, Menards, TC ECT...


----------



## Philbert

Supposed to get stupid cold the next few days, here in Minnesota. 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, never heard of them.
> I'm heading back out for another session, I'm not gonna be out long, I need new heavy gloves.


I swapped gloves 3 2x's today in 5 hours. Tried snowmobile gloves 2nd kept the hands warn but absolutely sucked on the hydraulic levers.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Do you know anyone who has them.
> I figure if they will work there they will work here.
> From what I see the two biggest things are the initial setup and then having properly seasoned wood.



Helped carry one inside  I had never heard of them until I was free labor my Uncles buddy. We went and picked it up and I was part of the muscle package. I haven't been up north this winter to talk to him but last time I was there he was bragging it up and down. Smaller house, guessing 16-1700 sq ft, and he used it to an add on to his oil furnace. He probably still has the 100 gallons he put in a couple years ago as I am guessing the oil furnace hasn't ran. He had a menards one before that he was stoking every 4-5 hours. He can make last call with this one. 

Like Ryan said they don't push you to have 12% wood. His number of 28% sounds about like I can remember. Getting wood to 20% ain't that hard. Don't remember the fellas names we talked to but they were very nice and knowledgeable. I was very impressed with the quality.


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> I swapped gloves 3 2x's today in 5 hours. Tried snowmobile gloves 2nd kept the hands warn but absolutely sucked on the hydraulic levers.



Smartest thing I did before I left powersports was buy a couple closeout coats and gloves. Don't know if they are any special brand but they are warm and I can wick the flipper on the sled or pull a choke lever out on a saw without the fingers getting in the way. Hate those big thick fingers.


----------



## panolo

Philbert said:


> Supposed to get stupid cold the next few days, here in Minnesota.
> 
> Philbert



Getting nasty already. Blowing harder than Hillary Clinton looking for a donation.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan'smilling said:


> Actually Brett, I was kinda surprised to hear Dale, their sales guy, say 18-28% is the target range for moisture content. So, no you shouldn't burn green wood, but it's not like you've got to get it all down to 15% either.


That's real easy to hit, even much of the stuff you buy on Craigslist is that low .
Does it seem to help it run better on dryer wood.


panolo said:


> Helped carry one inside  I had never heard of them until I was free labor my Uncles buddy. We went and picked it up and I was part of the muscle package. I haven't been up north this winter to talk to him but last time I was there he was bragging it up and down. Smaller house, guessing 16-1700 sq ft, and he used it to an add on to his oil furnace. He probably still has the 100 gallons he put in a couple years ago as I am guessing the oil furnace hasn't ran. He had a menards one before that he was stoking every 4-5 hours. He can make last call with this one.
> 
> Like Ryan said they don't push you to have 12% wood. His number of 28% sounds about like I can remember. Getting wood to 20% ain't that hard. Don't remember the fellas names we talked to but they were very nice and knowledgeable. I was very impressed with the quality.


That sounds good, I'll keep them on my list, if not I wouldn't have a list lol. That stove of Jeffs looked pretty good to though.
I wonder how many cords guys are burning a yr with these.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Want to try a Woodstock Ideal Steel in the kitchen.
> 
> 1) Steel will cool off and heat up fast.
> 2) Stove can be shut down when warmer or have a house full of people.
> 3) Cook Top
> 4) Longer more efficient burns.
> 5) I like the appearance vs all the ones that look the same as a corn stove. Basically most budget stoves look alike and some of the higher priced ones do too
> 6) Reviews of customer service are second to none.
> 7) It's not a Blaze King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only real cons that I really want a side loader. But don't want soapstone or cast particularly.
> 
> We'll see by next fall. Could change plans and buy something used or from northern, FF, Menards, TC ECT...


Is it gas/wood or what, how do you shut it down for company.
Also what do you mean in #7 it's not a blaze king.


sixonetonoffun said:


> I swapped gloves 3 2x's today in 5 hours. Tried snowmobile gloves 2nd kept the hands warn but absolutely sucked on the hydraulic levers.


I wasn't able to just swap them out, I had to go in for a bit. The real cold weather gloves I've had for the last 6-7 years kicked butt but they are worn out and gone now, sure wouldn't mind getting something like those. I looked after I busted through them and couldn't find any, I don't even know what they were now, but if I saw them I'd know.
I need to run out now and grab some scrounged wood, I'm almost out and everyone is sleeping so I can get more done .


----------



## svk

Most everything in the state is shut down today which is kind of laughable as I’m in the coldest area of the state and it’s only -18 with light winds. 



Had one of those “they walk amongst us” encounters yesterday. Fortunately for the idiot involved, nobody was harmed...

Was traveling for work along a busy divided highway and come upon multiple cars pulled over. There’s a coyote up on the bank and it’s clearly not doing well. Upon getting closer you can see it’s dragging a snare from around its neck. 

There are two people out of their cars heading into the ditch towards it. One of them was an old lady with a standard poodle on a leash!!!!!! I don’t know what would go through someone’s mind to try to want to approach a wounded predator, let alone bring your flipping dog towards it!!!

I could see this train wreck happening in slow motion. But the roads were icy and there were vehicles behind me so I couldn’t stop and yell at these idiots. 

I called 911 and explained the situation. They called me back and said fortunately the coyote mustered the strength to run away which saved the idiot lady and her dog from being torn to shreds. This yote has been reported multiple times and they are trying to put it down but haven’t caught up to it yet.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

chipper1 said:


> That's real easy to hit, even much of the stuff you buy on Craigslist is that low .
> Does it seem to help it run better on dryer wood.



To be honest, I'm not using a meter on anything. I had one before I got the Kuuma but it's battery is dead. Then the furnace came with one, which i used a couple of times and then the battery died. Must've left it on or something. Anyway, to be honest I can't tell a lick of difference with any load I put in it. Never see anything but water vapor coming out of the chimney, well that or just some heat waves. Dale did say that the combustible liquids in wood are desirable, at least to some extent, in their furnace. Like I said, it was pretty surprising to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Is it gas/wood or what, how do you shut it down for company.
> Also what do you mean in #7 it's not a blaze king.


Wood hybrid uses reburn tube and a cat. You can bypass that and essentially lower the temp quickly as well as closing the draft. Steel will cool faster than stone or cast. (Might burn out quicker too but trade offs). 3 cu ft fire box is a plus too.

BK is about the only competition efficiency wise and I'm just tired of hearing how users put 3 popsicle sticks in 3 days ago and still have a lump of burning coal. The cost and appearance are the biggest con's imo.


----------



## tdiguy

chipper1 said:


> Here you go, thanks for reminding me.
> https://www.lamppakuuma.com
> 25 yrs is a long time! Wonder if they are still made to the same quality standards?
> I think @Ryan'smilling just got one a while back if iirc, maybe he can give an update.


 Anyone tried to make one of these? I've got a big 3 phase Mig welder Lol!


----------



## panolo

tdiguy said:


> Anyone tried to make one of these? I've got a big 3 phase Mig welder Lol!



They are a little more complex in person. I don't know if Ryan picked his up but I was surprised at some of the things they went over when I was along for the ride.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> That sounds good, I'll keep them on my list, if not I wouldn't have a list lol. That stove of Jeffs looked pretty good to though.
> I wonder how many cords guys are burning a yr with these.



No idea but I will ask next time I talk to my uncle. Jeff, his buddy, burns lots of softer wood. Pine, popple, aspen, etc. I think originally his land was logged off and replanted. Although I heard he got into my tamarack stash that I have been too lazy to drive the 5 hours to get. He probably figured since I was neglecting it he would check the readiness of it. Probably be none left by the time I get to it.


----------



## tdiguy

Were you talking controls complexity, or the complexity of the build? It does look like a well built machine.


----------



## Erik B

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks Kiwi! You have to hand it to the New Zealanders, they've always punched way above their weight, and ballsy too. At least we let you keep Dave Dobbyn.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cowfamily celebrated Australia Day by going on a day hike over at Mt Buffalo. For a change, it was only 35°C rather than 40°+, almost needed to layer up! Mt Buffalo is a high granite plateau with a peak of about 1700m but most of it is rolling terrain about 1350m. It is a remarkable place with huge granite outcrops and tall alpine ash forests.
> 
> View attachment 699618
> 
> 
> View attachment 699615
> 
> 
> View attachment 699619
> 
> 
> View attachment 699620
> 
> View attachment 699621
> 
> Who's game to cut this tree down?
> 
> View attachment 699623
> 
> 
> View attachment 699624
> 
> 
> The only downer for the day was when I came within a metre of stepping on a 2m brown snake, just didn't see it on the brown coloured track until it moved. Luckily, he wasn't aggro and sloped off under a boulder, so I didn't die. Still enough to scare 6 months (and 6 inches) growth out of you.
> 
> Sure, there was no scrounging, but it was a great day nevertheless.



@Cowboy254 Regarding the second to last picture where you asked about who was up to cutting it down, I don't see any problems cutting it. However, clearing an escape route might be a bit harder


----------



## panolo

tdiguy said:


> Were you talking controls complexity, or the complexity of the build? It does look like a well built machine.



Both. Now granted I have only spent a little time in front of one.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan'smilling said:


> To be honest, I'm not using a meter on anything. I had one before I got the Kuuma but it's battery is dead. Then the furnace came with one, which i used a couple of times and then the battery died. Must've left it on or something. Anyway, to be honest I can't tell a lick of difference with any load I put in it. Never see anything but water vapor coming out of the chimney, well that or just some heat waves. Dale did say that the combustible liquids in wood are desirable, at least to some extent, in their furnace. Like I said, it was pretty surprising to hear.


Thanks for the info.
Is it as simple to operate as toss it in and walk away once it's set up right.


tdiguy said:


> Anyone tried to make one of these? I've got a big 3 phase Mig welder Lol!


The owner of that business did lol.
There are various videos linked on their site, it's kinda like saying I think I can build a better tire, I may be able too, but at what cost. Spending thousands of dollars doing it might decrease the savings a little, but you may also be the next new business owner, go big or go home .


panolo said:


> No idea but I will ask next time I talk to my uncle. Jeff, his buddy, burns lots of softer wood. Pine, popple, aspen, etc. I think originally his land was logged off and replanted. Although I heard he got into my tamarack stash that I have been too lazy to drive the 5 hours to get. He probably figured since I was neglecting it he would check the readiness of it. Probably be none left by the time I get to it.


Great info, I probably would burn mostly hardwood, but from what I've seen of the controls and whatnot they could control the burn on whatever you toss in it.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wood hybrid uses reburn tube and a cat. You can bypass that and essentially lower the temp quickly as well as closing the draft. Steel will cool faster than stone or cast. (Might burn out quicker too but trade offs). 3 cu ft fire box is a plus too.
> 
> BK is about the only competition efficiency wise and I'm just tired of hearing how users put 3 popsicle sticks in 3 days ago and still have a lump of burning coal. The cost and appearance are the biggest con's imo.


3 cu ft box is pretty big, that would be a bit toasty in my place. Sometimes in the shoulder I have a hard time keeping mine burning clean without cooking us out.
My wood burner has cast sides and a cooktop that is separated from the steel plate firebox, it takes a while to get everything warmed up and putting out heat, but does a great job once everything is up to temp.
I get what you're saying about the popsicle sticks lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> 3 cu ft box is pretty big, that would be a bit toasty in my place. Sometimes in the shoulder I have a hard time keeping mine burning clean without cooking us out.
> My wood burner has cast sides and a cooktop that is separated from the steel plate firebox, it takes a while to get everything warmed up and putting out heat, but does a great job once everything is up to temp.
> I get what you're saying about the popsicle sticks lol.


Unique situation in the kitchen of the old farm house. Kitchens the main gathering place but... has 2 exterior doors, 3 interior and 2 62x30" windows.

1st floor consists of:
Kitchen
Bathroom
Utility
Formal dining
Living room
Bedroom

It's 68° in the living room now. Which is pretty good for my little Dragon. Winds killing any efficiency it has!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Is it as simple to operate as toss it in and walk away once it's set up right.
> 
> The owner of that business did lol.
> There are various videos linked on their site, it's kinda like saying I think I can build a better tire, I may be able too, but at what cost. Spending thousands of dollars doing it might decrease the savings a little, but you may also be the next new business owner, go big or go home .
> 
> Great info, I probably would burn mostly hardwood, but from what I've seen of the controls and whatnot they could control the burn on whatever you toss in it.





Yes, it is that simple. There's a computer on the side of the unit with a dial to adjust for your desired heat output. I guess I should point out that I don't toss wood in like I did with my old Yukon Klondike. Rather I stack it with the ends facing the door. You can stack a LOT of wood in there. 

My house picks up a lot of solar gain on sunny days, so right now at these super low temps my routine is to fill the firebox all the way at about 10pm. I turn the dial to Hi. 

At about 7am I go down and pull the coals forward. There's a ton of hot coals at this point. I toss 4-5 small splits in while I'm there. My house is old and drafty, with almost exclusively single pane windows and storm windows. At that point in the day I want a nice blast of heat to carry me until the sun amounts to anything. 

Then at 11am I load the furnace about 1/2-2/3 of the way full. The coals from last night are nicely burned down by then. At this point I turn the furnace down almost all the way to low. 

At 5pm I repeat the current 7am process. I pull the coals forward and toss a few splits in to give me some nice heat while the coals finish up. 

So I mess with it 4 times every 24 hours. It'd be less if our heat demand was more constant. And once I finished the installation I've only had to light a fire once. My old Yukon needed wood every 2-3 hours, so we were lighting a fire at a minimum of once a day. Usually twice though, since I'd fire it up in the morning but once the sun was high enough I'd have to let it go out or we'd cook. So I'd have to light it up again in the evening. Honestly, just the convenience of not having to split kindling and light a fire so often is really great. 



And about making one, sure, a talented fabricator could probably make something pretty close, but it'd take a lot of work and experimentation. The draft is controlled by a computer which reads the combustion temp via a thermocouple in the firebox. A lot of work went into the design of these furnaces, that's pretty clear. The way the air is preheated and introduced is pretty complex. Plus, the main air intake is a solenoid controlled door with 4 positions which modulate based on the computer's instructions. It has to balance a clean burn with the desired heat output set by the user. 

So, in my opinion, the purchase isn't cheap, but building one wouldn't be easy. Nor would it be cheap. It weighs 700+ pounds. And you'd need to buy the blower too. In my estimation, a talented fab guy would probably be better suited to make an hourly wage doing what they normally do and apply their earnings to the purchase rather than attempt a DIY version. Oh, and I forgot that the Vapor Fire is UL listed and EPA rated. The EPA rating might not mean much to the user, but the UL listing (or lack thereof with a homemade unit) might be of significance to your insurance agent.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Most everything in the state is shut down today which is kind of laughable as I’m in the coldest area of the state and it’s only -18 with light winds.
> 
> 
> 
> Had one of those “they walk amongst us” encounters yesterday. Fortunately for the idiot involved, nobody was harmed...
> 
> Was traveling for work along a busy divided highway and come upon multiple cars pulled over. There’s a coyote up on the bank and it’s clearly not doing well. Upon getting closer you can see it’s dragging a snare from around its neck.
> 
> There are two people out of their cars heading into the ditch towards it. One of them was an old lady with a standard poodle on a leash!!!!!! I don’t know what would go through someone’s mind to try to want to approach a wounded predator, let alone bring your flipping dog towards it!!!
> 
> I could see this train wreck happening in slow motion. But the roads were icy and there were vehicles behind me so I couldn’t stop and yell at these idiots.
> 
> I called 911 and explained the situation. They called me back and said fortunately the coyote mustered the strength to run away which saved the idiot lady and her dog from being torn to shreds. This yote has been reported multiple times and they are trying to put it down but haven’t caught up to it yet.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Unique situation in the kitchen of the old farm house. Kitchens the main gathering place but... has 2 exterior doors, 3 interior and 2 62x30" windows.
> 
> 1st floor consists of:
> Kitchen
> Bathroom
> Utility
> Formal dining
> Living room
> Bedroom
> 
> It's 68° in the living room now. Which is pretty good for my little Dragon. Winds killing any efficiency it has!


68 sounds warm, but if you go outside for a few and come back in it's probably quite tropical .
Just went out for around 45 min and took care of part of the accessory drive and the front yard, my gloves were the weak link, the wind is kicking up bad here too and lake effect snow when it feels like it. I'll be back out in a few for the next session, then one more for the day and I'm done.
I bet you've got to just keep loading that beast with those temps. I'll be doing a lot more loading of mine tomorrow as they are calling for a high of 0.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 700417


Don't forget about the lawyers!


----------



## chipper1

Ryan'smilling said:


> Yes, it is that simple. There's a computer on the side of the unit with a dial to adjust for your desired heat output. I guess I should point out that I don't toss wood in like I did with my old Yukon Klondike. Rather I stack it with the ends facing the door. You can stack a LOT of wood in there.
> 
> My house picks up a lot of solar gain on sunny days, so right now at these super low temps my routine is to fill the firebox all the way at about 10pm. I turn the dial to Hi.
> 
> At about 7am I go down and pull the coals forward. There's a ton of hot coals at this point. I toss 4-5 small splits in while I'm there. My house is old and drafty, with almost exclusively single pane windows and storm windows. At that point in the day I want a nice blast of heat to carry me until the sun amounts to anything.
> 
> Then at 11am I load the furnace about 1/2-2/3 of the way full. The coals from last night are nicely burned down by then. At this point I turn the furnace down almost all the way to low.
> 
> At 5pm I repeat the current 7am process. I pull the coals forward and toss a few splits in to give me some nice heat while the coals finish up.
> 
> So I mess with it 4 times every 24 hours. It'd be less if our heat demand was more constant. And once I finished the installation I've only had to light a fire once. My old Yukon needed wood every 2-3 hours, so we were lighting a fire at a minimum of once a day. Usually twice though, since I'd fire it up in the morning but once the sun was high enough I'd have to let it go out or we'd cook. So I'd have to light it up again in the evening. Honestly, just the convenience of not having to split kindling and light a fire so often is really great.
> 
> 
> 
> And about making one, sure, a talented fabricator could probably make something pretty close, but it'd take a lot of work and experimentation. The draft is controlled by a computer which reads the combustion temp via a thermocouple in the firebox. A lot of work went into the design of these furnaces, that's pretty clear. The way the air is preheated and introduced is pretty complex. Plus, the main air intake is a solenoid controlled door with 4 positions which modulate based on the computer's instructions. It has to balance a clean burn with the desired heat output set by the user.
> 
> So, in my opinion, the purchase isn't cheap, but building one wouldn't be easy. Nor would it be cheap. It weighs 700+ pounds. And you'd need to buy the blower too. In my estimation, a talented fab guy would probably be better suited to make an hourly wage doing what they normally do and apply their earnings to the purchase rather than attempt a DIY version. Oh, and I forgot that the Vapor Fire is UL listed and EPA rated. The EPA rating might not mean much to the user, but the UL listing (or lack thereof with a homemade unit) might be of significance to your insurance agent.


That's pretty awesome.
We are in the woods, we don't get much sun at all, hard to believe it does that much for you, are you sure it doesn't just feel warmer , funnier if you been staying up with the thread, at least to me.
I'm sure I could get away with loading it a lot less than you, it's quite a bit colder there. How do you think it will do in the shoulder season, would more seasoned wood be the best then.
They have put a lot of energy into making them well built but also efficient, seems many things that are well built are not as efficient, I can appreciate the hard work that went into it and if the finances are there it's top of the list for me.


----------



## cat10ken

I just checked on the Vapor Fire 100, it's $5295, rated for 3200 sq. ft., 100,000 btu, 98.2 % efficient. Sounds good but I think I'll keep what I have.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> I just checked on the Vapor Fire 100, it's $5295, rated for 3200 sq. ft., 100,000 btu, 98.2 % efficient. Sounds good but I think I'll keep what I have.


What do you have.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

And as the sun sets it gets ugly outside!

Nope I didn't do any wood today. Put all the saws away till next week. Then it's a hazard hollow oak yard tree. Has to go east... More on that when it happens.


----------



## dancan

Did I ever mention how well spruce and mittens work when it's cold before ?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 700417


Yeah no kidding!


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Did I ever mention how well spruce and mittens work when it's cold before ?


Do you eat it or is it a juice, like an energy drink . 
Help us out Dan, it's cold .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Is it gas/wood or what, how do you shut it down for company.
> Also what do you mean in #7 it's not a blaze king.
> 
> I wasn't able to just swap them out, I had to go in for a bit. The real cold weather gloves I've had for the last 6-7 years kicked butt but they are worn out and gone now, sure wouldn't mind getting something like those. I looked after I busted through them and couldn't find any, I don't even know what they were now, but if I saw them I'd know.
> I need to run out now and grab some scrounged wood, I'm almost out and everyone is sleeping so I can get more done .



What do you mean “how do you shut it down for company”

Why would you want to shut it down for company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> What do you mean “how do you shut it down for company”
> 
> Why would you want to shut it down for company?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing, he answered it, maybe you didn't read his original post or his response.


----------



## Philbert

USPS cancels mail delivery in Minnesota due to the cold.

http://www.startribune.com/minnesot...rompts-mass-cancellations-closings/505026942/

Hard to lick the self-adhesive stamps at those temps?

Philbert


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, he answered it, maybe you didn't read his original post or his response.



Ok.

I apparently quoted the wrong person[emoji23][emoji23]

But the question still stands

The last thing I want to do when it’s zero or negative degrees out and my house finally got up to high 70s or low 80s is shut it down for a company.

They can “suck it up nancy” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Do you eat it or is it a juice, like an energy drink .
> Help us out Dan, it's cold .



Well , real cold here , 20 right now , 37 tomorrow , not making that up lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This weather sucks, sub zero tomorrow to almost 50 and rain Sunday. At least it gives me time to think up projects. Next project, make a receiver mount for a 12,000 lb winch to drag logs out of the woods.


----------



## cat10ken

chipper1 said:


> What do you have.


Chipper: I have an Energy King, 145. Made in Chippewa Falls Wis. I think they are out of business now. I had it installed in our new house 23 years ago. It is installed as the main heat source with an LP gas furnace as backup. It is located in the basement on one end of the house, attached to a masonry chimney; the chimney is outside the basement wall. Ductwork runs through the basement, main floor and second floor. I am heating 4300 sq. ft. The house has insulated 2x6 walls, double pane windows and 14" of insulation in the ceiling. I have no trouble keeping the house warm. It is -17 right now and 75* in the house. I use 6-7 cord of hardwood in a cold winter. I have never been on the roof to clean the chimney in 22 years. I check it every fall with a mirror held in the cleanout door in the basement. I have never gotten more than 3 gallons of soot out of the cleanout. If we are not gone over night the gas furnace never comes on. I will check the gas furnace in the fall to make sure it works but it hasn't come on in several years. I might have an old smoke dragon but it is working well for me.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> What do you mean “how do you shut it down for company”
> 
> Why would you want to shut it down for company?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah am thinking deer hunting and the holidays not today! Usually just let the stove go out. 15 or so people throw a lot of hot air around!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Hard to lick the self-adhesive stamps at those temps?


I thought the peelback strip was to preserve the glue flavor.


----------



## KiwiBro

Preview of 'whole lotta Rosie'.
1200 feet of 1x4 before I ran out of daylight. She probably has another 150 feet to give tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Sweet. Best looking wood I ever got was this but it was only 18” dia. Since no mill it’s now seasoning for 2021.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Did I ever mention how well spruce and mittens work when it's cold before ?


Wool lined suade leather mittens with cotton gloves inside. As long as I dont need extreme dexterity I can do just about anything in them including running a saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> 68 sounds warm, but if you go outside for a few and come back in it's probably quite tropical .


68???!!!

I'll be lucky to break FIFTY EIGHT the next couple days.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> 68???!!!
> 
> I'll be lucky to break FIFTY EIGHT the next couple days.


Brrrrrrr.
When I was single it wouldn't have mattered as much.
68 in the back here(that wasn't my place that was 68) which is comfortable for sleeping, and 72 in the hall by the family room/kitchen, sure it's a bit warmer the closer you get to the stove .
If we didn't have the snow on the roof it would be much cooler even working the stove much harder. Not sure how low it will get over the next few days. I need to shovel the eves of tomorrow if I dare brave the cold.
I'm heading out to get more wood, 4 out right now which is pretty cold for here.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> Chipper: I have an Energy King, 145. Made in Chippewa Falls Wis. I think they are out of business now. I had it installed in our new house 23 years ago. It is installed as the main heat source with an LP gas furnace as backup. It is located in the basement on one end of the house, attached to a masonry chimney; the chimney is outside the basement wall. Ductwork runs through the basement, main floor and second floor. I am heating 4300 sq. ft. The house has insulated 2x6 walls, double pane windows and 14" of insulation in the ceiling. I have no trouble keeping the house warm. It is -17 right now and 75* in the house. I use 6-7 cord of hardwood in a cold winter. I have never been on the roof to clean the chimney in 22 years. I check it every fall with a mirror held in the cleanout door in the basement. I have never gotten more than 3 gallons of soot out of the cleanout. If we are not gone over night the gas furnace never comes on. I will check the gas furnace in the fall to make sure it works but it hasn't come on in several years. I might have an old smoke dragon but it is working well for me.


Sounds like a heck of a unit to heat all that sq ft, and up in Wisconsin on only 6-7 cord. I wouldn't want to get rid of it either. I've never heard of that company.
What kind of insulation is in the ceiling, no attic?
We have 6" walls here, but the insulation in them doesn't seem to good. The bottom of the walls is pretty cool and around the switches/outlets it's also cool.
At least I'm not paying for propane . I like seeing the propane guy drive past on the Rd or pull in to fill the neighbor I share a drive way with, makes all the hard work scrounging worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ouch news just said 7,100 homes lost power tonight in the cities. Transformers popped. 
That's a big *Suck!


*


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Brrrrrrr.
> When I was single it wouldn't have mattered as much.
> 68 in the back here(that wasn't my place that was 68) which is comfortable for sleeping, and 72 in the hall by the family room/kitchen, sure it's a bit warmer the closer you get to the stove .
> If we didn't have the snow on the roof it would be much cooler even working the stove much harder. Not sure how low it will get over the next few days. I need to shovel the eves of tomorrow if I dare brave the cold.
> I'm heading out to get more wood, 4 out right now which is pretty cold for here.
> View attachment 700556


56 in the house here. Goin to bed. Ill be up in a bit to reload


----------



## cat10ken

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a heck of a unit to heat all that sq ft, and up in Wisconsin on only 6-7 cord. I wouldn't want to get rid of it either. I've never heard of that company.
> What kind of insulation is in the ceiling, no attic?
> We have 6" walls here, but the insulation in them doesn't seem to good. The bottom of the walls is pretty cool and around the switches/outlets it's also cool.
> At least I'm not paying for propane . I like seeing the propane guy drive past on the Rd or pull in to fill the neighbor I share a drive way with, makes all the hard work scrounging worth it.


No attic. Two layers of fiberglass insulation in the ceiling.
Yes it gives a guy an immense feeling of satisfaction to be self reliant when it comes to heating your home with wood processed yourself from your own property.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I had to leave the kitchen door open when I let the dog out. Wasn’t paying attention and it got to 82. It’s 9 outside and the temp is supposed to drop slowly all night and tomorrow and tomorrow night, -9 Thursday morning.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> No attic. Two layers of fiberglass insulation in the ceiling.
> Yes it gives a guy an immense feeling of satisfaction to be self reliant when it comes to heating your home with wood processed yourself from your own property.


What kind of r-value is that, any ventilation. 
It sure makes you feel good when you hear about things like 7100 folks loosing power, God be with them, hope they get the power back on quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Things got ugly for 2 of my daughter's on their way home from work last night.

Oldest rear ended another car inspite of new tires last week.

One of my twins spun out and slid off the road on a curvey county hwy. Step father was able to pull her back on the road. Pretty good guy.

Both are fine but sure made it tough for me to sleep. 

This was then.




This is a few minutes ago.




Might make the 100° club this morning!


----------



## woodchip rookie

50F in the house when I got up. Its a balmy 52 now.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> 50F in the house when I got up. Its a balmy 52 now.


Your kicking it .
I watched a movie late last night with my wife, I had put some uglies on the coals (with the draft wide open) to burn them down before a full load when we went to bed. When the movie was over I looked over and there was no glow go the stove  it had burned the coals down low enough I couldnt see any red, the stove was at 250 . I got it going again and up to temp, but I lost 4 degrees so the house got down to 68 . Hopefully I can get it back up a bit today.
In the meantime I'm heading out to grab up another saw, cold morning cruze .


----------



## panolo

Had to take my Ram in for some recalls and for them to flush the heater core. I got a 2019 Journey as a loaner. You think the thing would start this morning or had a plug in? HELL NO! 45 minutes out in -36 to get the rat to start.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Had to take my Ram in for some recalls and for them to flush the heater core. I got a 2019 Journey as a loaner. You think the thing would start this morning or had a plug in? HELL NO! 45 minutes out in -36 to get the rat to start.


It didn't take you long to put that ls1 in there .


----------



## dallasak

JustJeff said:


> Snowing and blowing here all weekend. We got a fair sprinkling of snow. -15°C/5°F. Stuffing wood in the stove when I'm here. And sledding when I'm not. Frozen waterfall in the one pic. Burned some pine this evening when I got home just to burn coals down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Your kicking it .


Smokin 56 now. I might have to take my coat off.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> It didn't take you long to put that ls1 in there .



I'll be back to a gmc product in short order if this ram gives me much trouble. Out of my last 4 trucks I have never had them in for anything other than deer collisions. Think the only part I switched was my solenoid on the front diff in 09' silverado. Really like the ride of the Ram and the space but I don't do well bringing things in.


----------



## MustangMike

Ran almost a full tank through my new MS 462, and let me tell you, a tank lasts a long time in that saw! Was a beautiful, sunny calm day when I started at 1:00, now (at 4:00) it is cold, windy, dark, and the air is full of snow, so sorry, no pics or vids today! It looks like a blizzard out there now!

Used the MOFO Hybrid to fell the tree and do some of the larger bucking (has a 28" bar), and used the 462 (20" light bar) for everything else. Of course, I had to rope it cause it was leaning toward a pool, and no clear path to drop it, so it hung up on trees and vines, was a real PITA to get down! But in addition to a good amount of fire wood, I have 3 nice Black Walnut logs to mill.

Both saws ran great, but the 462 has lightning fast throttle response, great speed and great power. No one is going to lament not being able to get a 044/440 any more, or for that matter a 460 or 461!

I will be extremely satisfied if the 462 stays just like it is, but it is on it's first tank of fuel, if it picks up like my 362 did, I will be ecstatic! This is clearly going to be a winning set up for those who want a saw to do everything from limbing to bucking w/o excess weight.

I don't think I'll do any mods to this saw other than the muff mod I already did, (2 - 1/4" holes in the side of the muffler cover) she just runs great!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Ran almost a full tank through my new MS 462, and let me tell you, a tank lasts a long time in that saw! Was a beautiful, sunny calm day when I started at 1:00, now (at 4:00) it is cold, windy, dark, and the air is full of snow, so sorry, no pics or vids today! It looks like a blizzard out there now!
> 
> Used the MOFO Hybrid to fell the tree and do some of the larger bucking (has a 28" bar), and used the 462 (20" light bar) for everything else. Of course, I had to rope it cause it was leaning toward a pool, and no clear path to drop it, so it hung up on trees and vines, was a real PITA to get down! But in addition to a good amount of fire wood, I have 3 nice Black Walnut logs to mill.
> 
> Both saws ran great, but the 462 has lightning fast throttle response, great speed and great power. No one is going to lament not being able to get a 044/440 any more, or for that matter a 460 or 461!
> 
> I will be extremely satisfied if the 462 stays just like it is, but it is on it's first tank of fuel, if it picks up like my 362 did, I will be ecstatic! This is clearly going to be a winning set up for those who want a saw to do everything from limbing to bucking w/o excess weight.
> 
> I don't think I'll do any mods to this saw other than the muff mod I already did, (2 - 1/4" holes in the side of the muffler cover) she just runs great!


That sounds like a great machine! :::jealous:::
Even sounds like a better afternoon after the snags!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Oh yeah and welcome to the freezer!


----------



## woodchip rookie

The cold snap/warm up is timed perfect...cold when im here to keep the stove goin and warming up for the days im at work.


----------



## crowbuster

Crazy cold here. -41 wind chill. -10 tonite. and form the forecast, I'll be tappin trees Friday. 55 and rain monday


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> The cold snap/warm up is timed perfect...cold when im here to keep the stove goin and warming up for the days im at work.


That works .
I just finished telling my wife how grateful I am that someone has always been able to feed the stove here . I know that doesn't work for everyone, but when it does it can save a lot .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

crowbuster said:


> *Crazy cold here. -41 wind chill*. -10 tonite. and form the forecast, I'll be tappin trees Friday. 55 and rain monday



that would be crazy cold for me, too cb! ~


----------



## al-k

-4 this morning. half inch of snow yesterday after noon and 5" the night before.


----------



## LondonNeil

Eesh you are cold! Stay safe guys!

UK getting coldest temps this winter...-13C in parts, but only about -2C for London.... Positively barmy!


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> That works .
> I just finished telling my wife how grateful I am that someone has always been able to feed the stove here . I know that doesn't work for everyone, but when it does it can save a lot .


Especially if you're a Consumers Energy gas customer! Fire took a NG compressor offline. They're asking people to dial back t-stats to 65*F.


----------



## square1

al-k said:


> -4 this morning. half inch of snow yesterday after noon and 5" the night before. View attachment 700816


I built a windshield for my tractor last fall. Yesterday's -27 WC had me thinking that was a good move. My driveway can be plowed mostly while facing west. Yesterday's wind was from the WSW, was able to stay out for the half hour it took to plow no problem. Went over to clean out the snow the road crew put in the end of the neighbor's drive which required east - west travel and damn near froze in the 10~15 minutes it took to get there, clear the snow, and get back home.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Forecasting rain for Sunday now That's a swing!


huntington bank around me


----------



## JustJeff

Thought I'd share some firewood pics and a couple of the house. It's not as cold here as it is south and west of us. Only -15°C. The wind has been blowing hard for a few days and lake effect snow is stacking up. Early this morning every road in both counties here was closed, schools closed, where I work, everything except emergency services. Kids haven't been to school since last week and they are getting cabin fever.















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

Just shoveled a path to a lee portion of the backyard for the dog to go out. 
Couldn't even scold him for taking a dump in my den yesterday, though you'd think he'd at least use the rug in the bathroom


----------



## svk

I had -39 this morning. It is "up" to -23 now. No wind overnight but we have a breeze now.

My dual fuel electric boiler was shut off yesterday by the power co so I switched over to propane until this is through. For some reason the auto switch was not working immediately. My office (older building with forced air) had been turned down to 50 over the weekend and it was took a long time to get up to temp. The only water lines are in the back of the building near the furnace so no issues there. I had a water bottle in the far corner against the wall. It was covered up with some stuff and was about half frozen when I picked it up.

Sounds like natural gas customers were asked to reduce their thermostats to prevent a shortage of fuel. One benefit to being on your own system.


----------



## Philbert

'Dual fuel' sounds like a good strategy. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have multi fuel. Ash. Cherry. Pine. Oak.......


----------



## svk

-11. Heat wave!!!!


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> -11. Heat wave!!!!



Up to -6 here. Thinking about shoveling with shorts and a muscle shirt.


----------



## MustangMike

You fellin better Steve???

Hey, was just a little below Zero here this morning with a slight breeze, and it wakes you up when it hits your face … plus I shaved the beard off for Tax Season, that doesn't help!

Did my last PT session this morning!!! I like my PT guy, but …  Nice to be on my own again, and I'll keep doing the exercises.


----------



## pdqdl

This'll get some of your goats. I've had to turn up my thermostat this winter; that has been quite the convenience in the recent cold snap.

My office is heated with waste oil; I have no other heat in the building. I let the gas furnace die from old age, and I even turned off the gas meter. The cause for my wasteful ways is that I have accumulated too much oil and need to dispose of it. If I fail to take oil from my benefactors, they might find another source for their disposal.

WTF! I gotta turn the heat up in the winter to remain economical. (And yes! The electric bill does go up a bit when you burn more oil)


----------



## James Miller

square1 said:


> Especially if you're a Consumers Energy gas customer! Fire took a NG compressor offline. They're asking people to dial back t-stats to 65*F.


Never seen are thermostat above 65. Had -5 this morning and the house was at 68 which is normal. Above 70 and I'm ready to open windows.


----------



## cantoo

Cold, what cold? I cut this wood last summer during the heat wave ( 30 C or 86 F ) and today ( -16 C or 3 F) threw some into the owb.


----------



## U&A

square1 said:


> Especially if you're a Consumers Energy gas customer! Fire took a NG compressor offline. They're asking people to dial back t-stats to 65*F.



It ain’t no joke either. If people don’t listen and conserve gas we are literally going to run out of natural gas until it’s fixed. 

People will straight up die




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> It ain’t no joke either. If people don’t listen and conserve gas we are literally going to run out of natural gas until it’s fixed.
> 
> People will straight up die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm doing my part .
Shame all those BTU's just rotting in the river valley, ash galore in there.
Doesn't sound good, but the warmup this weekend should help.


square1 said:


> Especially if you're a Consumers Energy gas customer! Fire took a NG compressor offline. They're asking people to dial back t-stats to 65*F.


My wife got an alert on here phone last night saying to turn your thermostat back, now we know why.
I would, but it doesn't have a battery in it so I don't even know what it's set at, been that way since 2010 when we bought the place .


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> This'll get some of your goats. I've had to turn up my thermostat this winter; that has been quite the convenience in the recent cold snap.
> 
> My office is heated with waste oil; I have no other heat in the building. I let the gas furnace die from old age, and I even turned off the gas meter. The cause for my wasteful ways is that I have accumulated too much oil and need to dispose of it. If I fail to take oil from my benefactors, they might find another source for their disposal.
> 
> WTF! I gotta turn the heat up in the winter to remain economical. (And yes! The electric bill does go up a bit when you burn more oil)


You're gonna have to take that to the Scrounging Waste Oil thread .
Good for you, whatever works. Personally I would only burn on occasion if I had NG, I'd just do tree work and cut/split to sell.


----------



## woodchip rookie

built a "welding hood" over the stove to grab all the heat I could from the stove & focus it upstairs. Made a HUGE difference upstairs. 62 in the house. Walkin around in sandals with no socks and no carharts sweating. I'll sleep good tonight.


----------



## U&A

Wife just told me

They put out a notice, tonight at midnight tonight you can go back to your regular thermostat setting.
Must be fixed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Cold, what cold? I cut this wood last summer during the heat wave ( 30 C or 86 F ) and today ( -16 C or 3 F) threw some into the owb. View attachment 700966
> View attachment 700968
> View attachment 700969


Not sure whether the title for the first picture should be "will you throw the stick already" or we'll leave a light on for you" .
Looks great, nice pictures.
Here's a few I took yesterday some from the house and some from when I was out scrounging .
https://photos.app.goo.gl/2W6xNmg78Rim2SZv9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ao8quZLEhdaaMCkDA
Saw a couple bald eagles perched in some trees over a section of the river that wasn't frozen in Ada(next town west of us).
This was one of my favorites, that water is so "hot" it's steaming .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> built a "welding hood" over the stove to grab all the heat I could from the stove & focus it upstairs. Made a HUGE difference upstairs. 62 in the house. Walkin around in sandals with no socks and no carharts sweating. I'll sleep good tonight.


SHUT THE DOOR! 
Gonna need to put some sand on the floor  .


----------



## JustJeff

Too cold for the saw






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Somewhere in Nova Scotia August 2016







It's in the furnace now keeping the house at 74F


----------



## KiwiBro

Too hot. Flaked out on ground in shade for few more hours. Bugger off sun, this is crazy. Gimme winter blizzards for an hour please. Someone somewhere is dying of heat stroke today here,, I'm sure of it.


----------



## cantoo

Yeah, that dog is gonna get us in trouble with the pet police at some point. She loves it outside and it's a hassle trying to get her to stay in if I'm outside. And she chews every piece of wood she can get a hold of. She can open all our lever lock door handles too which is really handy at night when she opens the outside shop door just to make sure no one is in there. The door will stay open and the heat will start cranking. They have a doggie door but she figures she should just open the human door instead.


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> If people don’t listen and conserve gas we are literally going to run out of natural gas until it’s fixed.


Yeah; we will start having to use un-natural gas . . . .

Philbert


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Somewhere in Nova Scotia August 2016
> 
> View attachment 701035
> View attachment 701036
> View attachment 701037
> View attachment 701038
> 
> 
> It's in the furnace now keeping the house at 74F



I am ALWAYS hot and hate temps above 65 in the summer. Shirt off all winter in the house and i like the house at 60.

But there is something about wood heat that i can not get enough of. Some days i can bask in 80 degree heat from the stove. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Yeah; we will start having to use un-natural gas . . . .


For example, _Classical Gas_:


Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Remember that well!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

So, I looked at the sawdust pile this arvo



And the contrasting colours of the two different gum species I have been milling gave me an idea. A wee while ago I made my first incra style breadboard. Well, as is the supersize nature of this job I'm thinking how about do an incra style table? With real chunky turned legs. So, out from the blonde ambition fastigata log came some 8x8's and two inch stock for the laminations.



I'll have to cut some 8x8's and more two inch stock from the next saligna log but just how I can ever season that without it cracking is unknown. But for now I just put an offcut from whole lotta Rosie alongside blonde ambition to check the contrast.



I think it could come out very sexy but is a few years of seasoning away from happening.

But for now, I'm generating a fair bit of waste to feed Kermit (bilke S3)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> -4 this morning. half inch of snow yesterday after noon and 5" the night before. View attachment 700816



good pix! the night shift! tractor looks shiny and new... a black n white pix, with some orange in it, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Eesh you are cold! Stay safe guys!
> 
> UK getting coldest temps this winter...-13C in parts, but only about -2C for London.... Positively barmy!



as I remember it, it was always cold in England!  always rainy, too!  but the fish n chips made up for it all....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

square1 said:


> I built a windshield for my tractor last fall. Yesterday's -27 WC had me thinking that was a good move. My driveway can be plowed mostly while facing west. Yesterday's wind was from the WSW, was able to stay out for the half hour it took to plow no problem. Went over to clean out the snow the road crew put in the end of the neighbor's drive which required east - west travel and damn near froze in the 10~15 minutes it took to get there, clear the snow, and get back home.



stay warm square1, any pix of your windshield?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Thought I'd share some firewood pics and a couple of the house. It's not as cold here as it is south and west of us. Only -15°C. The wind has been blowing hard for a few days and lake effect snow is stacking up. Early this morning every road in both counties here was closed, schools closed, where I work, everything except emergency services. Kids haven't been to school since last week and they are getting cabin fever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



thanks for the guided tour. those are some of the best snow pix of the recent weather I have seen. thanks for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

square1 said:


> Just shoveled a path to a lee portion of the backyard for the dog to go out.
> Couldn't even scold him for taking a dump in my den yesterday, though you'd think he'd at least use the rug in the bathroom



sorry to hear it,... tales of winter's delights!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *I had -39 this morning. It is "up" to -23 now.* No wind overnight but we have a breeze now.
> 
> My dual fuel electric boiler was shut off yesterday by the power co so I switched over to propane until this is through. For some reason the auto switch was not working immediately. My office (older building with forced air) had been turned down to 50 over the weekend and it was took a long time to get up to temp. The only water lines are in the back of the building near the furnace so no issues there. I had a water bottle in the far corner against the wall. It was covered up with some stuff and was about half frozen when I picked it up.
> 
> Sounds like natural gas customers were asked to reduce their thermostats to prevent a shortage of fuel. One benefit to being on your own system.



hope you stay warm svk - sounds like winter is just about to take over... omg!


----------



## nighthunter

MustangMike said:


> Ran almost a full tank through my new MS 462, and let me tell you, a tank lasts a long time in that saw! Was a beautiful, sunny calm day when I started at 1:00, now (at 4:00) it is cold, windy, dark, and the air is full of snow, so sorry, no pics or vids today! It looks like a blizzard out there now!
> 
> Used the MOFO Hybrid to fell the tree and do some of the larger bucking (has a 28" bar), and used the 462 (20" light bar) for everything else. Of course, I had to rope it cause it was leaning toward a pool, and no clear path to drop it, so it hung up on trees and vines, was a real PITA to get down! But in addition to a good amount of fire wood, I have 3 nice Black Walnut logs to mill.
> 
> Both saws ran great, but the 462 has lightning fast throttle response, great speed and great power. No one is going to lament not being able to get a 044/440 any more, or for that matter a 460 or 461!
> 
> I will be extremely satisfied if the 462 stays just like it is, but it is on it's first tank of fuel, if it picks up like my 362 did, I will be ecstatic! This is clearly going to be a winning set up for those who want a saw to do everything from limbing to bucking w/o excess weight.
> 
> I don't think I'll do any mods to this saw other than the muff mod I already did, (2 - 1/4" holes in the side of the muffler cover) she just runs great!


wait till its broken in Mike, you'll love it more, I had no problems with a 30" on mine as long as the rakers aren't to low ;-)


----------



## al-k

JustJeff said:


> Too cold for the saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


you have to hate the shrinkage, lol


----------



## MustangMike

nighthunter said:


> wait till its broken in Mike, you'll love it more, I had no problems with a 30" on mine as long as the rakers aren't to low ;-)



Sounds great, but will have to wait till after tax season. Have 5 appts today alone.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You fellin better Steve???
> 
> Hey, was just a little below Zero here this morning with a slight breeze, and it wakes you up when it hits your face … plus I shaved the beard off for Tax Season, that doesn't help!
> 
> Did my last PT session this morning!!! I like my PT guy, but …  Nice to be on my own again, and I'll keep doing the exercises.


I'm feeling better but my bullseye from the tick bite wont go away so I am on antibiotics for another 3 weeks.


----------



## svk

Re the "recommended" turn down of thermostats.....I guess it comes with the territory. Sort of like my dual fuel electric boiler-it's cheaper than gas for 6 months worth of heat but I know the gas unit will need to run 5-6 days a winter. It is has already paid for itself a few times over. Heck that one winter about 5 years ago when propane was 5-6 bucks a gallon, I paid 300 a month for electric.


----------



## farmer steve

A great day for scrounging. 12*/snow. A few dead ash trees .


----------



## James Miller

No wood scrounge today but got to use my Scrounged blower. I like light fluffy snow no need for a shovel.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I'm feeling better but my bullseye from the tick bite wont go away so I am on antibiotics for another 3 weeks.



yikes svk!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 701141
> No wood scrounge today but got to use my Scrounged blower. I like light fluffy snow no need for a shovel.



way to go JM! not too many have snow blowers that they can backpack on back... or carry in one hand... especially all those PTO models! lol


----------



## Cowboy254

cantoo said:


> Cold, what cold? I cut this wood last summer during the heat wave ( 30 C or 86 F ) and today ( -16 C or 3 F) threw some into the owb. View attachment 700966
> View attachment 700968
> View attachment 700969



What cold? 30°C, that's cold. I'm looking forward to the days when it's just 30°C and we can all sit around the fire and toast marshmallows while keeping our tootsies warm. 



KiwiBro said:


> So, I looked at the sawdust pile this arvo
> View attachment 701054
> 
> 
> And the contrasting colours of the two different gum species I have been milling gave me an idea. A wee while ago I made my first incra style breadboard. Well, as is the supersize nature of this job I'm thinking how about do an incra style table? With real chunky turned legs. So, out from the blonde ambition fastigata log came some 8x8's and two inch stock for the laminations.
> 
> View attachment 701055
> 
> I'll have to cut some 8x8's and more two inch stock from the next saligna log but just how I can ever season that without it cracking is unknown. But for now I just put an offcut from whole lotta Rosie alongside blonde ambition to check the contrast.
> View attachment 701056
> 
> 
> I think it could come out very sexy but is a few years of seasoning away from happening.
> 
> But for now, I'm generating a fair bit of waste to feed Kermit (bilke S3)
> View attachment 701059



That's some beautiful work you're doing there, Kiwi, hopefully the colour contrast is still there once it has seasoned. What's the normal ratio of quality timber to square edged firewood when you're milling? Pretty sure that if it was me doing that the ratio would be approximately 0:100.


----------



## cantoo

Cowboy, friends of ours just got home from Australia on Sunday. They were there for a month visiting their daughter who is an Engineer or something there. They said it was quite the extreme in temps getting home. Most of the roads have been closed for 3 days, kids missed 7 days of school in a row so far. Going to rain tomorrow and highs of 8 C here.


----------



## cantoo

I just spent a couple of hours moving snow so that we could get a couple of loads tomorrow for some dumb azzes who need wood. One guy didn't have the money before Christmas so he couldn't get it and the other guy is a new guy who's supplier in in Florida right now. He has enough wood to last until Tuesday or Wednesday. Normally I would tell them to take a hike but I have 2 loads left that I wanted to get rid of so I could start fresh next year and hopefully organize my wood yard a little better. My pathway to the bush has 6' high drifts so I guess that's it for dropping trees until spring or summer. I could drive across the field with just the tractor and maybe cut some trees down and pile them in the bush if I get really bored not sure how much snow is in the bush. I still have some equipment to build yet this winter too. And auction season is starting up again, couple online ones closing end of next week. One has equipment and jewellery so I'm bidding on a bit of both. Valentines day coming up you know. Green means I'm leading so far, things will go higher near the close.


----------



## muddstopper

Temps hit 50's here today. Put a little extra wood in the basement and decided to rid myself of some of the small chunks laying everywhere. Threw in just enough to keep a bed of coals without overheating the place. Supposed to hit nearly 60f the next couple days. I expect my drive to thaw and turn into a muddy mess. Spent yesterday helping BIL split about 2 cords of rock hard frozen wood. Dead on the ground, water soaked wood that weighed a ton. About two cuts and the saw would dull. Took a pickup load to a buddy and split about half a cord of maple I had given him last year. I told him to burn the maple first because it would be rotten by next winter.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> I'm doing my part .
> Shame all those BTU's just rotting in the river valley, ash galore in there..


Looking south off 21 from Ionia to Ada will make you cry if you're a scrounger.


----------



## square1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> stay warm square1, any pix of your windshield?...


TYVM! Staying out of the wind is huge. That's why the landing / splitting area got moved down into a swale a few years back. Single digits on a sunny day and I'm down to a sweatshirt over a wicking layer when working. 

Built completely out of the angle iron from an old metal bed frame, a bit of left over aluminum sheet from a solar panel build, and the window from an old storm door. It might be warm enought this weekend to paint it blue! Even has a little dahboard area for coffee cup and wifi speaker


----------



## Ryan A

Drove past a home after taking the little one to art class this morning. They have been sitting around for a while.....no answer when I knocked on the door so I left a note.....


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> What's the normal ratio of quality timber to square edged firewood when you're milling?


Am still working it out. Varies considerably. Big, quality log and small sized lumber = great recovery approaching 90ish%. Smaller log, bigger lumber, defects in the log = 50%.
Tension is a factor, especially in the saligna. Nobody wants to buy lumber when it comes off the log like this



Having Kermit, I do tend to mill some of the waste wood into smaller sizes to suit it than I would otherwise.


----------



## Logger nate

Mechanic friend was about out of wood for the shop he is renting, has burned 7 cords already. Ask if I had any wood available to sell, I said sure. And he offered to let me use his dump trailer
Dug some scrounged red fir out of the snow and split it up, took a few pulls to get splitter going. Sure felt good to be out working up some wood again. Granddaughter here this weekend so we are watching chainsaw, logging and hunting youtube vids
Hasn't been as cold here as what most of you have had, single digits at night 20’s during the day, 38 rain today, snow next 3 days. Few pics from this winter 


Pic my son sent me from Bozeman, wave clouds on top of the mountains


----------



## rwoods

Logger Nate,

Little granddaughters are a blessing. I have three - 2, 4 and 6. Watch videos of your choice with them puts it over the top.

Ron


----------



## Logger nate

rwoods said:


> Logger Nate,
> 
> Little granddaughters are a blessing. I have three - 2, 4 and 6. Watch videos of your choice with them puts it over the top.
> 
> Ron


Yes sir!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got the last nine rounds of nice oak split. Just those few pieces of rotty stuff I pulled out left to split. Not a lot of wood in them but what is will burn nice and hot.


----------



## hamish

Beautiful day, out firewood cruising


----------



## LondonNeil

Superb photos Nate, GD looks very interested in something...bottle being held behind the camera?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> Beautiful day, out firewood cruising


How old is that Ski-Doo?


----------



## hamish

Dahmer said:


> How old is that Ski-Doo?


85 Tundra, we keep em alive up here, beats walking home or running Stihls.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Superb photos Nate, GD looks very interested in something...bottle being held behind the camera?


Thanks Neil. She’s looking at me of course


----------



## woodchip rookie

I need to start taking pics of the monster oak blowdowns on my gf's property. 40" oaks 80ft long layin on the ground. No way can I skid those out & even if I cut pieces off, getting the wagon full of oak out of there behind the quad will be challenging.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> I need to start taking pics of the monster oak blowdowns on my gf's property. 40" oaks 80ft long layin on the ground. No way can I skid those out & even if I cut pieces off, getting the wagon full of oak out of there behind the quad will be challenging.


Time to get some old iron or a compact. Skids pull well on snow. Be interesting to see if ya could pull and equal weight on runners. Bet it would surprise a few. Its amazing the huge saw logs my great gramps pulled with 2 horse team.


----------



## MustangMike

Had a cancellation today, so got to play with the 462 some more, just love it with a 20" bar.

Cut up some of the Black Walnut (pictured), and some Black Cherry (not pictured).

A neighbor with a the Black Cherry actually called to me when I was out there cutting up the Black Walnut.

Said if I cut it up, I could leave it there and get it in the Spring … Done!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Had a cancellation today, so got to play with the 462 some more, just love it with a 20" bar.
> 
> Cut up some of the Black Walnut (pictured), and some Black Cherry (not pictured).
> 
> A neighbor with a the Black Cherry actually called to me when I was out there cutting up the Black Walnut.
> 
> Said if I cut it up, I could leave it there and get it in the Spring … Done!



Nice looking saw!!

I have grown to not like burning black walnut to much. I mix in only one pc at a time now. It burns decent.

What about you? Ya fill the stove with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You guys burn “highly valuable black walnut?”


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> You guys burn “highly valuable black walnut?”



It has a little heat value .... [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> It has a little heat value .... [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar to black cherry. I have some walnut but to me it stinks when burning.


----------



## square1

U&A said:


> It has a little heat value .... [emoji1787]


I've sold a good amount of black walnut as firewood (limb wood, not highly valuable trunk wood ). It has a BTU rating close to white ash, and well above green ash & hackleberry of which people are very accepting, yet I've fielded comments similar to yours on black walnut. I kind of chalked it up to it doesn't stack tightly in storage (less pounds per cubic foot in the rack), or in the stove and has very thick (non btu laden) bark, characteristics which would mean shorter burn times. Does it really not produce heat? Have never burned it myself. 
I've been told it has a beautiful greenish flame by fireplace users buring for ambiance rather than for heat. Maybe that's a better use.


----------



## al-k

MustangMike said:


> Had a cancellation today, so got to play with the 462 some more, just love it with a 20" bar.
> 
> Cut up some of the Black Walnut (pictured), and some Black Cherry (not pictured).
> 
> A neighbor with a the Black Cherry actually called to me when I was out there cutting up the Black Walnut.
> 
> Said if I cut it up, I could leave it there and get it in the Spring … Done!


Boy do I hate cleaning the small limbs up from a tree like that. PITA


----------



## James Miller

square1 said:


> I've sold a good amount of black walnut as firewood (limb wood, not highly valuable trunk wood ). It has a BTU rating close to white ash, and well above green ash & hackleberry of which people are very accepting, yet I've fielded comments similar to yours on black walnut. I kind of chalked it up to it doesn't stack tightly in storage (less pounds per cubic foot in the rack), or in the stove and has very thick (non btu laden) bark, characteristics which would mean shorter burn times. Does it really not produce heat? Have never burned it myself.
> I've been told it has a beautiful greenish flame by fireplace users buring for ambiance rather than for heat. Maybe that's a better use.


We burned a a good bit in last years wood only thing I had an issue with is it produces a lot of ash. Didn't notice any lack of heat but it was mostly day time wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Time to get some old iron or a compact. Skids pull well on snow. Be interesting to see if ya could pull and equal weight on runners. Bet it would surprise a few. Its amazing the huge saw logs my great gramps pulled with 2 horse team.


The hills are steep. We will have to improve on the old logging trails that are there to pull anything out.


----------



## MustangMike

Only got feedback from one customer, and she was happy with it. I don't get a lot of it, but I don't waste it either. In that 100 X 150' wood lot, I have one Ash and 3 Black Walnut logs to mill.

Will be busy in the Spring.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got the stove pipes and chimney chore done. It was over due! Glad its done. Should be golden for the rest of the season. Getting into dryer wood now.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Similar to black cherry. I have some walnut but to me it stinks when burning.



Is black cherry the same as what i call “wild cherry we have here in Michigan?

Wild cherry burns GREAT. Very good burn time and holds coals a long long time. 

Smells amazing too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captjack

My buddy had this in his shed for 2 yrs - has some kinda fungus that bothers his family when they burn it inside - so iI grabbed it and will burn it in the out door burner ! Score ! Its in my 14x7 dump - I figure just a bit over a cord


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Is black cherry the same as what i call “wild cherry we have here in Michigan?
> 
> Wild cherry burns GREAT. Very good burn time and holds coals a long long time.
> 
> Smells amazing too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much the same . Black cherry fruit trees have a little bit different bark but still burns and smells good .


----------



## MustangMike

I always found that Black Cherry seems to produce more heat than the BTU rating would indicate, and coals up nicely. Just be careful in a fire place, it pops!


----------



## dancan

captjack said:


> My buddy had this in his shed for 2 yrs - has some kinda fungus that bothers his family when they burn it inside - so iI grabbed it and will burn it in the out door burner ! Score ! Its in my 14x7 dump - I figure just a bit over a cord View attachment 701640



Win for you !
As far as I know , fire kills fungus ...


----------



## dancan

Another big sky day here so ,,,,


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Another big sky day here so ,,,,


Can you drive your truck in most trails? Seems solid and it doesn’t seem graded/plowed before?


----------



## dancan

I had to catch up with Pioneerguy600 
I found him 




Today we cut some dead standing and dead top stuff close to the road 










We even did our part to feed deer and rabbits 




We both had a go at being Donk























The pile continues to grow , it was a great afternoon


----------



## dancan

Saiso said:


> Can you drive your truck in most trails? Seems solid and it doesn’t seem graded/plowed before?



I can get through the main road and the old logging road real good base on the main but I'll not take the old logging road when the frost comes out .
It would only get plowed if we had a lot of snow and the owner needed to get to his pit .


----------



## dancan

We did find a nice birch blowdown 













Still alive so I cut it flush and scored the bark with a couple of passes then put a couple of fir stems under it to keep it off the ground .
The 2 Donks had a safety meeting and said it was above their pay scale , so we'll go back with a tractor to retrieve that one


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Getting into dryer wood now......


Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, hackberry, oak and some ash. Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, hackberry, oak and some ash. Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?


Hackberry and Ash season pretty fast, especially if the tree was dead standing. Cherry and Oak on the other hand, will take a bit longer.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, hackberry, oak and some ash. Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?


I've got oak on next years rack that's only been split/stacked for a year or a little less I wouldn't hesitate to burn it. We did it for years and never had a problem. I don't have a wood shed my wood sit on racks out in the elements all the time.


----------



## JustJeff

If wood is stacked early (like may) in full sun and wind, then put under cover in the fall, it should be good. Some wood likes longer to dry. If you whack two splits together and it "rings" like a couple baseball bats knocked together, the wood is dry. If it makes more of a dull thud, it's not. Ash will dry about the fastest of all the woods around here. If you can stage wood near the stove, it will speed up the process. It doesn't need to be super close, just near by. The stove will suck the moisture out of it. Since your stove is in the basement, I would be stacking whatever I could inside. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> Hackberry and Ash season pretty fast, especially if the tree was dead standing. Cherry and Oak on the other hand, will take a bit longer.


All the ash I have ever had was dead standing. The oak, cherry and hackberry were not. I didnt cut it down. It was construction site trees cut before I got to it but it was cut/stacked/done by may.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> I've got oak on next years rack that's only been split/stacked for a year or a little less I wouldn't hesitate to burn it. We did it for years and never had a problem. I don't have a wood shed my wood sit on racks out in the elements all the time. View attachment 712611


Do you guys get alot of snow? We normally have wet winters and all the stuff out there is soaked. The stuff on my fence line is sun/wind all day all year. I cant really tell if its just water on the surface or if its wet all the way through.


----------



## Ginger15

Tree blew over at my fire station a couple weeks ago while I was off at a structure fire. A nice white oak I believe. 





Still a lot left to get.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> If wood is stacked early (like may) in full sun and wind, then put under cover in the fall, it should be good. Some wood likes longer to dry. If you whack two splits together and it "rings" like a couple baseball bats knocked together, the wood is dry. If it makes more of a dull thud, it's not. Ash will dry about the fastest of all the woods around here. If you can stage wood near the stove, it will speed up the process. It doesn't need to be super close, just near by. The stove will suck the moisture out of it. Since your stove is in the basement, I would be stacking whatever I could inside.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Iv NEVER stacked wood inside. My wood piles live at my woods line all year and they are a home for to many bugs that would be brought in the warm basement and brought out of hibernation. 

Goes right in the stove. 

JMO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> Iv NEVER stacked wood inside. My wood piles live at my woods line all year and they are a home for to many bugs that would be brought in the warm basement and brought out of hibernation.
> 
> Goes right in the stove.
> 
> JMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either however my stove is upstairs on the main level. I stack on a fence line at the back of my place until fall, where it moves up under my deck, which has tin underneath. Then I stage it next to the door by the stove. Inside and burn. 
That being said, if my stove was in my basement, And, I was running low on ready to burn wood. I would be socking it away as close to the stove as I felt comfortable (and I'm a cautious guy). Some ant traps and bug spray can take care of any creepy crawlies cheaper than propane or electricity. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I get a lot of snow but as long as it's freezing outside, the wood doesn't get too wet. Usually knock it off and set beside the stove tonight and burn tomorrow. 
Aside from an old farmhouse with board floors upstairs and an open stairwell, it's hard to effectively heat two levels with a stove. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I always had my wood outside, but I would fill two log hoops inside near the stove, would burn from one to dry the other, then when it was empty, re fill it and start burning from the other hoop. That way it always dries a little before going into the stove.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Looking south off 21 from Ionia to Ada will make you cry if you're a scrounger.


I do the portion between Lowell and Ada on a normal basis, then also the other side of the river on Grand River, we live just south of Lowell on the upper portion of the river valley so you know I cry often and a lot .


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I had to catch up with Pioneerguy600
> I found him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we cut some dead standing and dead top stuff close to the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even did our part to feed deer and rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both had a go at being Donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pile continues to grow , it was a great afternoon


Looking good Dan. Is that @zogger wood on the truck?


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, hackberry, oak and some ash. Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?


Dig out the ash and maybe the cherry. should be good to go.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Do you guys get alot of snow? We normally have wet winters and all the stuff out there is soaked. The stuff on my fence line is sun/wind all day all year. I cant really tell if its just water on the surface or if its wet all the way through.


We haven't had much snow this year but we did have near 70" of rain. 
My FIL has burned off this rack since it got really cold and snowed. Only thing I've pulled out of what he has got off it was some locust I left in rounds. The oak is fine and it's only been up 9 months to a year.

Your best bet is to try a few pieces of what you say might not be ready before you run out of good stuff. See how it burns and then make a call on weather it's time to turn the furnace up or keep burning.


----------



## farmer steve

Just a quick white oak scrounge this morning before the Big thaw.


----------



## muddstopper

What wood I have now has been cut for about a year. It was bucked about 6 months ago and split shortly after. Some of the wood has been cut and bucked for about 2 years. Some of it is under my shed, some stacked outside the shed and some still in a pile. It just been to wet and muddy to fool with. What I have been doing is filling my little racks in my basement from wood in the piles. I roll the racks next to the stove and turn a fan on to blow thru it. It takes about 2 days to dry the wood out, but it does dry. My racks are about 6ft long and I stack it about 4ft high, so a little less than a face cord. 
This will last me a week in the cold weather, I let the fire die out yesterday and probably wont fire it back up until the daytime highs get back down below 40f. I suspect that if the wood was green and fresh cut, it would take a little longer to dry. I have one rack in my basement that has been split for over two years. Sort of saving it for some dumb reason. It works awful well getting a fire started, but it burns hot and fast. Bugs dont seem to be a problem, but I do remember once I had a brood of praying mattis hatch out. Had to take the vaccum cleaner and suck them up as they where crawling all over the house.


----------



## MustangMike

Real warm today, walked the dogs and had to take my jacket off.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Icey here. Not very nice to do anything unless ya have cleats on. Walking is worse then driving now but the temps dropping so its gonna get worse on the ramps and side streets.



A good day for venison Chili!


----------



## dancan

Zoggerwood, no splitting required [emoji1]


----------



## U&A

muddstopper said:


> What wood I have now has been cut for about a year. It was bucked about 6 months ago and split shortly after. Some of the wood has been cut and bucked for about 2 years. Some of it is under my shed, some stacked outside the shed and some still in a pile. It just been to wet and muddy to fool with. What I have been doing is filling my little racks in my basement from wood in the piles. I roll the racks next to the stove and turn a fan on to blow thru it. It takes about 2 days to dry the wood out, but it does dry. My racks are about 6ft long and I stack it about 4ft high, so a little less than a face cord. View attachment 712688
> This will last me a week in the cold weather, I let the fire die out yesterday and probably wont fire it back up until the daytime highs get back down below 40f. I suspect that if the wood was green and fresh cut, it would take a little longer to dry. I have one rack in my basement that has been split for over two years. Sort of saving it for some dumb reason. It works awful well getting a fire started, but it burns hot and fast. Bugs dont seem to be a problem, but I do remember once I had a brood of praying mattis hatch out. Had to take the vaccum cleaner and suck them up as they where crawling all over the house.



Wait...?

You vacuumed up a hatching of praying mantis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

U&A said:


> Wait...?
> 
> You vacuumed up a hatching of praying mantis?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yea, took days before we got them all.


----------



## U&A

muddstopper said:


> Oh yea, took days before we got them all.



Well if you missed some the remainder will devour the bug population in you basement.

By by spiders 

I want a handful of praying manits in MY basement.[emoji3525]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

U&A said:


> Well if you missed some the remainder will devour the bug population in you basement.
> 
> By by spiders
> 
> I want a handful of praying manits in MY basement.[emoji3525]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont see any bugs in my basement. We bought one of those sound emitting bug things that you leave plugged in. You dont hear it and most of the time I dont even think about it, but it must be working. My praying mantis problem was years ago in my first house and it didnt have a basement. They where in the living room crawling on the wall, ceilings and furniture. Wife was having kanipshits fits. I thought it was funny, her not so much.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

square1 said:


> TYVM! Staying out of the wind is huge. That's why the landing / splitting area got moved down into a swale a few years back. Single digits on a sunny day and I'm down to a sweatshirt over a wicking layer when working.
> 
> *Built completely out of the angle iron from an old metal bed frame, a bit of left over aluminum sheet from a solar panel build, and the window from an old storm door*. It might be warm enought this weekend to paint it blue! Even has a little dahboard area for coffee cup and wifi speaker
> View attachment 701285



our kind'a guy!! 

good job sq1... I like it!!  has that early model T look to it... slants back but is parallel uprights. all it needs now is a pair of wind wings... 

close counts in custom fabs, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan A said:


> Drove past a home after taking the little one to art class this morning. They have been sitting around for a while.....no answer when I knocked on the door so I left a note.....



hope u get it. nice chunks!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> Beautiful day, *out firewood cruising*



I do that almost every day, but I like your way better!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Had a cancellation today, so got to play with the 462 some more, just love it with a 20" bar.
> Cut up some of the Black Walnut (pictured), and some Black Cherry (not pictured).
> A neighbor with a the Black Cherry actually called to me when I was out there cutting up the Black Walnut.
> Said if I cut it up, I could leave it there and get it in the Spring … Done!



good pix, MM... can't miss it right there in the center... a stand out! pun intended!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> *Boy do I hate cleaning the small limbs up from a tree like that.* PITA



lol! I hate clean ups, too... but if you intend to scrounge in the city, and not go more than a few feet... you have to take what comes your way...  after all oak is oak. and every bit burns nicely, well... that has been my exp.

today's local scrounge. just a few houses down the street. now here is the rouge. some guys scrounge forests. lol. some fields. some just trees. all are important. my scrounge today is important, too. just on the bit smaller side of the scale. a part of an oak tree, a limb or two... and a very important ingredient to all of my fires... kindling! oak kindling 

in the pix is just over 90 pcs of oak. this is not wood split into stix. but still very important. you see, it goes on right after the paper, pine needles, small kindling. then this. usually about 5 or so. teepee shape. this wood helps make the hot oak coals, I add in some a bit bigger, too... the hot oak coals that lite off the firewood stix...

so, since I use 5 or so of this size stuff... and over 90 pcs... and I was about out, too... that means I have the interim bits for another... 18 daily camp fires!  and to me, that is both significant and important. if another limb just like it comes down, down the street... I will go get it, too. I keep between 1 and 2 cords around the place... firewood stix size.

an important ingredient for daily campfires... scrounged today, free oak!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I even like to scrounge a bit of old cedar fence now n then, too. here is some I decided to cut up today. laying around and I need some more cedar kindling. so I will get a camp axe, one of 4 or 5 or so I have... and hand split this into square kindling stix. dried and on top of the pine needles... the camp fire always starts with an extra oomph! of gusto when fresh dried old cedar made into kindling is on scene. 

scrounged cedar kindling to be split... in production


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of red hot oak coals... here is some firewood going this evening that I scrounged this summer and recently. it took smaller rounds to get it going... see above!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Do you guys get alot of snow? We normally have wet winters and all the stuff out there is soaked. The stuff on my fence line is sun/wind all day all year. I cant really tell if its just water on the surface or if its wet all the way through.



we don't, but the tv weatherman said today... that the next cold blast... just a couple days out... later this week... just might bring in some snow flurries to Austin, TX... uh-huh!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I always had my wood outside, but I would fill two log hoops inside near the stove, would burn from one to dry the other, then when it was empty, re fill it and start burning from the other hoop. That way it always dries a little before going into the stove.




I have firewood outside, exposed... outside and in wood shed... and inside barn up at farm... what do I like the best? for indoor fireplaces... dry oak. for mr Brutus and outside on a cold day... the firewood sitting outside, exposed. wet, damp... and makes great smoke!!! lots of it, too! lol  

 later on today...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

captjack said:


> My buddy had this in his shed for 2 yrs - has some kinda fungus that bothers his family when they burn it inside - so iI grabbed it and will burn it in the out door burner ! Score ! Its in my 14x7 dump - I figure just a bit over a cord View attachment 701640



I like wood like that to burn outdoors, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I always found that Black Cherry seems to produce more heat than the BTU rating would indicate, and coals up nicely. Just be careful in a fire place, *it pops*!



so will cedar, but it sure is hot. I use it outside as bumps... if n when a stix seems too loose interest... I stuff in some cedar stix... that usually wakes things up and gets the show back on the road...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I had to catch up with Pioneerguy600
> I found him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we cut some dead standing and dead top stuff close to the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even did our part to feed deer and rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both had a go at being Donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pile continues to grow , it was a great afternoon



good pix! thanks for posting. enjoyed seeing it all. especially that in the woods and in the pick up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, *hackberry, oak and some ash.* Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?



what about the hackberry wood?

how does the hackberry burn? I note some use it as a firewood, but some references called it a soft(er) wood. do you like it? burn it inside or outside. I am asking because there is a lot avail across town free if I want to go get some. or resonalble delivery fee if I want what is about 5/6 cords. clean limbs, trunks, uncut and of course... unsplit!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I've got oak on next years rack that's only been split/stacked for a year or a little less I wouldn't hesitate to burn it. We did it for years and never had a problem. I don't have a wood shed my wood sit on racks out in the elements all the time. View attachment 712611



nice JM - looks good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Real warm today, walked the dogs and had to take my jacket off.



warm here today, too... had a camp fire going, but T shirt weather. could have wore shorts, but I don't cut wood in shorts. winter returns in couple days...


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what about the hackberry wood?
> 
> how does the hackberry burn? I note some use it as a firewood, but some references called it a soft(er) wood. do you like it? burn it inside or outside. I am asking because there is a lot avail across town free if I want to go get some. or resonalble delivery fee if I want what is about 5/6 cords. clean limbs, trunks, uncut and of course... unsplit!


Hackberry burns okay. Definitely not a softer wood. A little tough to split but usually seasons fairly quick.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Hackberry burns okay. Definitely not a softer wood. A little tough to split but usually seasons fairly quick.



tough to split as in the chunk wont give in? or tough as in the wood splits but wont separate easily? stringers, etc?


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> tough to split as in the chunk wont give in? or tough as in the wood splits but wont separate easily? stringers, etc?



Three or four whacks to get a split


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

It's really stringy. Especially when wet. I havent burnt any yet so idk how it burns. Seems to dry ok but its all outside and wet now.


----------



## Saiso

woodchip rookie said:


> Glad you guys brought that up. I'm out of "dry" wood in the shed. The rest of the stuff I have is outside exposed to all the elements and has only been there since spring. Cherry, hackberry, oak and some ash. Supposed to rain here most of the week. Do any of you pull wood strait off the stack outside thats only been out a year and burn it? I put stuff next to the stove to warm up and dry out but I dont think I can dry wood fast enough like that. Should I just give up and turn the furnace on?


We’ve been behind on our firewood for 3 winters. Life happens. We do the same, I bring 5+ days worth inside at a time from the woodshed. After a few days by the wood stove, the stuff is much more dry. 

Hopefully next winter is a better winter for us.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

So I have some standing dead Maple that are in the bottom of the slough/gully. Tall few branches nice to work with.

But... They seem to be infested with powder beetles. I cut some last year and it was 1st in last out. Was like handling flour bags and my fear was infesting the wood shed.

Is there a way to kill them? My guess is best leave em to the wood peckers...


----------



## Saiso

sixonetonoffun said:


> So I have some standing dead Maple that are in the bottom of the slough/gully. Tall few branches nice to work with.
> 
> But... They seem to be infested with powder beetles. I cut some last year and it was 1st in last out. Was like handling flour bags and my fear was infesting the wood shed.
> 
> Is there a way to kill them? My guess is best leave em to the wood peckers...


Interesting. Got pictures? I normally leave any wood with no bark and wet, saggy, rotted, and in your case, « infested » with beetles, for biodiversity and the ecosystem. Or if possible, salvage what I can for outdoor fires.


----------



## MustangMike

When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.

Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looks like this from last year pretty much. Standing stuff is nice hard and nearly dry.

I get the bio diversity. Just not sure how it works here. Are the trees dead then infested or infested and die?


----------



## grizz55chev

MustangMike said:


> When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.


Black locust?


----------



## Saiso

sixonetonoffun said:


> Looks like this from last year pretty much. Standing stuff is nice hard and nearly dry.
> 
> I get the bio diversity. Just not sure how it works here. Are the trees dead then infested or infested and die?


Can some pieces be cleaned up and scraped? Doesn’t look too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I burned it. I did find this and that didn't put me at ease at all. The first beetles shown are what I'm seeing.
https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef616


----------



## grizz55chev

sixonetonoffun said:


> I burned it. I did find this and that didn't put me at ease at all. The first beetles shown are what I'm seeing.
> https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef616


No bueno, I’d burn that wood outside only.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah I don't need it. Just such quick stuff to work up. Sounds like the trees are dead and dry prior to infestation. But I have no desire to cut the live maples. There is only that area where I assume one of my uncle's probably planted them a generation ago. Used to be the chicken yard way back before my dad was even a thought.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.


Pics?


----------



## MustangMike

grizz55chev said:


> Black locust?



You know, I should have thought of that, but was not expecting any of that in that lot. But I did see one on an adjoining property, so likely that is it. Will have to go back and check!

That will make nice fire wood if it is! I guess the tree was not large enough for it to be obvious to me.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.


Look like this Mike ?


----------



## farmer steve

More highly valuable black walnut destined for someone's wood stove or fireplace.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Look like this Mike ?
> View attachment 712975


I thought about doing that Steve but I have no idea what stack the locust is in.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

A couple years ago a tulip tree came down across a lane we use to access firewood so we cut it up and brought it home. Got into it in this years stack. That stuff isn’t much heavier than balsa wood when it’s dry! Good for starting a fire but wouldn’t want it for much else.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> I thought about doing that Steve but I have no idea what stack the locust is in.


That's not locust in my pic.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Duh! Not quite green/yellow enough.Teach me to make a quick glance and assumption.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

*Another State of the Wood Shed Address*

Well here we are past the half way mark of the heating season. With inspiration and motivation from ya all I think I'm gonna make it to spring!

The overview. Lots of open space.



This is 3 rows deep by 7' high stacked, plus tossed on top by approximately 14.6 long. All burnable today.



This is 1.7 cord of mostly oak with a little cherry and elm that needs more time. Hoping not to get into it before next season.




Thanks for all the motivations!


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Duh! Not quite green/yellow enough.Teach me to make a quick glance and assumption.


Take a quick glance at this pic and say locust.
Fresh split.


----------



## JustJeff

Came home from work and saw the stack was almost nonexistent, so I started carrying wood up from under the deck. I didn't ask for help because the kids have done it themselves the last couple times. Next thing I know, there they all are "jeez dad, let us know when you're going to do this. It's easier when everyone helps". I have great kids!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Came home from work and saw the stack was almost nonexistent, so I started carrying wood up from under the deck. I didn't ask for help because the kids have done it themselves the last couple times. Next thing I know, there they all are "jeez dad, let us know when you're going to do this. It's easier when everyone helps". I have great kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

My crab apple and cherry seem to be seasoning quicker then I figured. Should easily be ready for next year at this rate. Theres a pile of oak and cherry at the new spot that's split and need to come home and be racked. The road is a mess right now with the warm weather so it will have to wait.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Crap weather here too. Hoping to get to that ugly oak hazard tree soon. Just need a nice enough day for a friend to drive his loader tractor down with a cage... No cab so its gonna have to be a nicer day. Then we can take some weight off it so it doesn't smear the power line, apple trees or other yard trees.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 713079
> View attachment 713080
> My crab apple and cherry seem to be seasoning quicker then I figured. Should easily be ready for next year at this rate. Theres a pile of oak and cherry at the new spot that's split and need to come home and be racked. The road is a mess right now with the warm weather so it will have to wait.


If its not still live when cut cherry dries pretty fast once its opened up. Sure do love the smell!


----------



## hamish

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do that almost every day, but I like your way better!!


But sometimes when you get off the sled your nuts deep in it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> But sometimes when you get off the sled your nuts deep in it.



yeah, I remember similar... during deep powder skiing... and falling. I recently saw a young kid on a ski show...13 or so... an amazing skier. could hardly believe the jumps, slopes, grades, leap overs, faces... he skied with ease.


----------



## Benjo

MustangMike said:


> When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.



Could always be butternut (or white walnut, and it is a walnut), looks similar to me before cutting into it. Softer wood, slow growing, but slow to rot. Don't think it tends to have multiple stems though.


----------



## Ryan A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope u get it. nice chunks!!



He actually called me today, said I’m free to take what I want. There’s no public place to scrounge around here so getting permission is a must. I got stopped by the township police last time I loaded up a few rounds sitting on the side of the road.

I used to get a TON of wood off of Craigslist/Facebook for free but now it seems it gets scooped up super fast.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 713079
> View attachment 713080
> My crab apple and cherry seem to be seasoning quicker then I figured. Should easily be ready for next year at this rate. Theres a pile of oak and cherry at the new spot that's split and need to come home and be racked. The road is a mess right now with the warm weather so it will have to wait.



It was almost like a spring day today, walked the dogs in a t-shirt after work. More rain coming our way unfortunately in PA.


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> He actually called me today, said I’m free to take what I want. There’s no public place to scrounge around here so getting permission is a must. I got stopped by the township police last time I loaded up a few rounds sitting on the side of the road.
> 
> I used to get a TON of wood off of Craigslist/Facebook for free but now it seems it gets scooped up super fast.



Wow.

The police around here would thank me for cleaning up the side of the road.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

U&A said:


> Wow.
> 
> The police around here would thank me for cleaning up the side of the road.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crazy, right???

The utility companies do a lot of maintenance and just leave rounds to rot. I now ask permission to remove when they come through. To me, it seems like I’m doing them a favor by cleaning up their mess.


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> Crazy, right???
> 
> The utility companies do a lot of maintenance and just leave rounds to rot. I do ask permission to remove when they come through. To me, it seems like I’m doing them a favor by cleaning up their mess.



Around here the only time you ask permission is if its in front of someones house. Incase they want it. Otherwise you just take what you want. Like a honey badger. 
Its amazing how different regions do this







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Passed a guy clearing power lines today. Left a neat stack of oak on city owned land. Probably go in the city burn pile. If I had the truck I woulda grabbed it but it's parked for the winter.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Passed a guy clearing power lines today. Left a neat stack of oak on city owned land. Probably go in the city burn pile. If I had the truck I woulda grabbed it but it's parked for the winter.



You worried about rust?

Fluid Film is your friend. Keep (and drive) a truck in the salt belt for a lifetime with no rust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah it's a 96 with almost 25k on it. Waiting for it to break in.



U&A said:


> You worried about rust?
> 
> Fluid Film is your friend. Keep (and drive) a truck in the salt belt for a lifetime with no rust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could use a work truck but then people would expect work truck stuff from me and stuff.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah it's a 96 with almost 25k on it. Waiting for it to break in.
> 
> 
> I could use a work truck but then people would expect work truck stuff from me and stuff.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out the other day and helped a mate cut some wood for one of his customers and also cut a load of peppermint for myself.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> *Yeah it's a 96 with almost 25k on it. Waiting for it to break in*..



really!? that's amazing. I have heard of older Ferraris and other high end noteables with such low mileage. if you get a chance, maybe post up a pix of it. rare for such a vehicle to have that kinda of mileage.


----------



## Ryan A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah it's a 96 with almost 25k on it. Waiting for it to break in.
> 
> 
> I could use a work truck but then people would expect work truck stuff from me and stuff.



Any pics of your truck??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Went out the other day and helped a mate cut some wood for one of his customers and also cut a load of peppermint for myself.



does the axe in the pix mean u intend to hand split that? I have not heard of peppermint wood. peppermint candy canes. and I have peppermint in my herb garden. does it have a peppermint smell to it at all? wondering...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ok I lied its a 94. I know its as old as one of my kids... Just forget which one.




Odometer when purchased.



Its not perfect but its a cutie.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Three or four whacks to get a splitSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ever split it with a log splitter?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ok I lied its a 94. I know its as old as one of my kids... Just forget which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odometer when purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not perfect but its a cutie.




in all sense of the word: *a cream puff!* 

I had assumed u bot it new. garaged it during winters. etc. how long have u had it? I see a bi-fold door in background... another large bldg. to L, u at the airport? keep it in a hangar?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in all sense of the word: *a cream puff!*
> 
> I had assumed u bot it new. garaged it during winters. etc. how long have u had it? I see a bi-fold door in background... another large bldg. to L, u at the airport? keep it in a hangar?


It was an estate sale. The old boy who had it was big into airplanes. Flying Eagles youth ECT... He had a couple cool cars too. Even the hanger sold. Real good auction. The truck was a project he hadn't gotten around to before his health went south. Which is cool I like it more original then modded.


----------



## MustangMike

I have not split any of it yet, but I was thinking either Butternut or Mulberry, but did not have Locust on my mind.

Will have to go back and look again, and maybe get a pic, but today was too dang busy, and every time I think I have some time the phone rings.

I went out to do just one Tax Return and come home to 6 phone messages! Guess I can't complain!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I have not split any of it yet, but I was thinking either Butternut or Mulberry, but did not have Locust on my mind.
> 
> Will have to go back and look again, and maybe get a pic, but today was too dang busy, and every time I think I have some time the phone rings.
> 
> I went out to do just one Tax Return and come home to 6 phone messages! *Guess I can't complain*!



_'tis the season!_


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> If its not still live when cut cherry dries pretty fast once its opened up. Sure do love the smell!


That cherry was cut 2 weeks ago but was down and off the ground for 2 years before that. Could probably be burned now if I had to.



Ryan A said:


> It was almost like a spring day today, walked the dogs in a t-shirt after work. More rain coming our way unfortunately in PA.


I want enough rain to get the salt off the roads. I've been getting the itch to get the bike out with this warm weather.


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ever split it with a log splitter?...


Nope. Don't own a log splitter. I'm sure a log splitter could handle it, it's not as tough as elm. LOL


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I have not split any of it yet, but I was thinking either Butternut or Mulberry, but did not have Locust on my mind.
> 
> Will have to go back and look again, and maybe get a pic, but today was too dang busy, and every time I think I have some time the phone rings.
> 
> I went out to do just one Tax Return and come home to 6 phone messages! Guess I can't complain!


Mulberry would be highlighter yellow when fresh cut. Don't know much about the other suggestions.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> does the axe in the pix mean u intend to hand split that? I have not heard of peppermint wood. peppermint candy canes. and I have peppermint in my herb garden. does it have a peppermint smell to it at all? wondering...



Yeah mate it's got a bit of a peppermint type smell to it (leaves more so) and yeah it all gets split by hand.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> So I have some standing dead Maple that are in the bottom of the slough/gully. Tall few branches nice to work with.
> 
> But... They seem to be infested with powder beetles. I cut some last year and it was 1st in last out. Was like handling flour bags and my fear was infesting the wood shed.
> 
> Is there a way to kill them? My guess is best leave em to the wood peckers...


Sawmill operators deal worth PPB a lot. I think a Borax solution, but you could read up on it atvthe other COUGH (ForestryForum) COUGH forum I won't mention by name.
With a few exceptions, i.e. EAB, most insect infestations happen in dead / dying trees rather than healthy ones. 



MustangMike said:


> When I dropped the Black Walnut I had to cut a few good size limbs from another tree to get it to drop. The bark did not look much different, but the wood is a yellowish brown.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I cut? The tree seemed to have several near vertical trunks about 8" in diameter.


From the description my guess is mulberry.


----------



## JustJeff

There was a beech and a birch growing side by side in the forest. Over time a sapling grew up between them. The beech and the birch got talking and were trying to figure out if it was a son of a beech or a son of a birch. Just then a woodpecker flew up, so they asked him if he could tell them with his keen sense of taste. The woodpecker flew over to the sapling and had a taste. He said "It's neither a son of a beech or a son of a birch but it's the finest piece of ash I've ever sunk my pecker into!"
Ahahahahahaha!!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Split some sycamore that came with the free walnut last summer. DO NOT take this wood if you don't have a Hydro splitter.  I split elm yesterday that was easier to split.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Split some sycamore that came with the free walnut last summer. DO NOT take this wood if you don't have a Hydro splitter.  I split elm yesterday that was easier to split.View attachment 713262


I've never run into any of it, but I've read that Sycamore is very difficult to split. Man does that look fugly. Is it any easier to split if it is frozen, green, or well seasoned? Or is it just a f**ker no matter when it's split?


----------



## md1486

farmer steve said:


> Split some sycamore that came with the free walnut last summer. DO NOT take this wood if you don't have a Hydro splitter.  I split elm yesterday that was easier to split.View attachment 713262



I got one face cord of sycamore this summer, I'll never take that again until I get a 20+ tons splitter. It was so big when I get it from the tree company it was already in quarters. That was a PITA to split.


----------



## woodchip rookie

If the logs dry for a year is it easier?


----------



## md1486

woodchip rookie said:


> If the logs dry for a year is it easier?



Yes I think so, but I wanted to split it this summer to dry it quicker. Im gonna burn it next winter


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I've never run into any of it, but I've read that Sycamore is very difficult to split. Man does that look fugly. Is it any easier to split if it is frozen, green, or well seasoned? Or is it just a f**ker no matter when it's split?





woodchip rookie said:


> If the logs dry for a year is it easier?


Stuff doesn't last to long once it's on the ground. I have split some that was dry but it was like balsa wood. This was green cut this summer. Maybe split better half dry.


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Win for you !
> As far as I know , fire kills fungus ...



But the spores still get in the air.

Last summer there was some weeds in the fire pit. I was splitting wood about 30 yards away from it when my wife lit a fire in it. Within minutes i had an allergic reaction to the the weeds that were burning. I do have a rag weed allergy. Must have been it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

OK you yellow wood guys, what is this? Don't think it is Black Locust, but don't have much knowledge of Honey Locust … etc.

When I cut it, it was more yellow, a little browner today.


----------



## farmer steve

MULBERRY!!!!


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, sticky white sap that turns black as soon as you get it on your hands, Mulberry.


----------



## square1

farmer steve said:


> MULBERRY!!!!


RED MULBERRY!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> OK you yellow wood guys, what is this? Don't think it is Black Locust, but don't have muck knowledge of Honey Locust … etc.
> 
> When I cut it, it was more yellow, a little browner today.


Any pictures of the leaves?


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Any pictures of the leaves?


----------



## MustangMike

So Steve, is that good burning wood?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> MULBERRY!!!!


What he said.


----------



## U&A

For those that have not had had much experience with black locust if you’re not sure by looking at the color of the wood Best dead giveaway is the the bark is super thick and the groves in the bark are very deep

Here are some good pictures. I got over 9 truck loads (8’ bed) if this stuff last fall. 

Unless somebody is giving you wood that has already been cut up if you see the tree standing the branches have awful thorns all over them. The branches are very brittle along with the entire tree itself. 

Fyi: don’t judge me on how straight the cuts are and how much the length of the logs very. I didn’t cut any of these all i had to do was back up load my truck and drive off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> So Steve, is that good burning wood?


Burns hot and holds coals forever. Personally I'd take it over oak.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Burns hot and holds coals forever. Personally I'd take it over oak.



The one bad thing about Its ability to hold coals forever is.... if it’s really cold out and you’re trying to pump a lot of heat out of your stove the coals build up pretty quick because it’s hard to wait for them to burn down. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> The one bad thing about Its ability to hold coals forever is.... if it’s really cold out and you’re trying to pump a lot of heat out of your stove the coals build up pretty quick because it’s hard to wait for them to burn down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that issue with any of the hardwoods. I will be specifically searching out softwoods on the next big scrounge.


----------



## woodhounder

MustangMike said:


> OK you yellow wood guys, what is this? Don't think it is Black Locust, but don't have much knowledge of Honey Locust … etc.
> 
> When I cut it, it was more yellow, a little browner today.


It looks like Honey Locust.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Take a quick glance at this pic and say locust.View attachment 712977
> Fresh split.


Locust .


U&A said:


> For those that have not had had much experience with black locust if you’re not sure by looking at the color of the wood Best dead giveaway is the the bark is super thick and the groves in the bark are very deep
> 
> Here are some good pictures. I got over 9 truck loads (8’ bed) if this stuff last fall.
> 
> Unless somebody is giving you wood that has already been cut up if you see the tree standing the branches have awful thorns all over them. The branches are very brittle along with the entire tree itself.
> 
> Fyi: don’t judge me on how straight the cuts are and how much the length of the logs very. I didn’t cut any of these all i had to do was back up load my truck and drive off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats some nice wood you have there, locust .
Not all black locust has thorns on it, but when you get pricked by one that does you remember it. Little plantain(a weed in your yard, unless you spray) will take that sting right out of it.
Your stacks are crooked .


woodchip rookie said:


> I get that issue with any of the hardwoods. I will be specifically searching out softwoods on the next big scrounge.


I find this to be a problem with unseasoned wood also.
As some have said you can pull the coals to the front of the stove and let the stove run with the damper wide open and the coals will burn up and will put out good heat. If that isn't putting out enough heat just put a split on top of the coals and leave the stove run wide open with the coals raked to the front like above and they will burn up, it may take a couple cycles doing this to get them burnt down so you can fill the stove for a good overnight burn.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I get that issue with any of the hardwoods. I will be specifically searching out softwoods on the next big scrounge.


Iv been burning a lot of maple this year. Seems to put out good heat but doesn't coal up like the better hard woods. It's what I throw on in the mornings so the stove will be about cool enough to clean when I wake up around 1.


----------



## MustangMike

What kind of Maple James, there is a word of difference between Sugar and Silver!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> What kind of Maple James, there is a word of difference between Sugar and Silver!


I honestly couldn't tell you.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> What kind of Maple James, there is a word of difference between Sugar and Silver!


Pretty sure we know which one .
My favorite picture of the day, taken after I cut up a downed cherry branch and a large pine branch(8"). Most likely I'll get the cherry later so I stacked it up not far from the drive.
May do more cutting tomorrow with the rain freezing now on top of what we got last night.


----------



## Jeffkrib

md1486 said:


> I got one face cord of sycamore this summer, I'll never take that again until I get a 20+ tons splitter. It was so big when I get it from the tree company it was already in quarters. That was a PITA to split.
> View attachment 713276


Yep got a load of either London plane or sycamore delivered from my local tree service guy before Christmas . He sent m a txt asking if I wanted it, I looked up if it was any good on the inter webs. The search showed everything from great to horrible so figured I’d take it and make my own assessment. It is an absolute biatch to split, ended up noodling it with the 7900. Only just cut it on the weekend, waited for the temp to drop below 30deg c even then it was very hot with chaps.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So Steve, is that good burning wood?


On this chart it's right there with sugar maple and black locust.
https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm



MustangMike said:


> What kind of Maple James, there is a word of difference between Sugar and Silver!


we don't have much sugar maple around here Mike so i'm guessing silver.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Locust .
> 
> Thats some nice wood you have there, locust .
> Not all black locust has thorns on it, but when you get pricked by one that does you remember it. Little plantain(a weed in your yard, unless you spray) will take that sting right out of it.
> Your stacks are crooked .
> 
> I find this to be a problem with unseasoned wood also.
> As some have said you can pull the coals to the front of the stove and let the stove run with the damper wide open and the coals will burn up and will put out good heat. If that isn't putting out enough heat just put a split on top of the coals and leave the stove run wide open with the coals raked to the front like above and they will burn up, it may take a couple cycles doing this to get them burnt down so you can fill the stove for a good overnight burn.



Good to know.

ALL the black locust were im from has thorns. They are not that bad though. 

Good to know about the plantain. I assume it works with stings as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Good to know.
> 
> ALL the black locust were im from has thorns. They are not that bad though.
> 
> Good to know about the plantain. I assume it works with stings as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pile of locust.  we usually only have the thorns on the smaller limb wood but not on the trunks. i split some big rounds of honey locust one time and it had big thorns inside the trunks. apparently the tree grew around them


----------



## LondonNeil

Wood chip, get that spruce!

Actually, if you get a chance, try Yew. It's like nuclear fuel! Mix that in with a load of hard wood and it'll help.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I even like to scrounge a bit of old cedar fence now n then, too. here is some I decided to cut up today. laying around and I need some more cedar kindling. so I will get a camp axe, one of 4 or 5 or so I have... and hand split this into square kindling stix. dried and on top of the pine needles... the camp fire always starts with an extra oomph! of gusto when fresh dried old cedar made into kindling is on scene.
> 
> scrounged cedar kindling to be split... in productionView attachment 712858



Nice!

I’ve got an endless supply of good starter wood. Our steel supplier at work has new 60x120 & 48x96 pallets 90% of the time and they never want them back. It’s usually all made out of rough-cut kiln dried pine or some variety of hardwood.

Always reads around 5% moisture sometimes it doesn’t even read[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> For those that have not had had much experience with black locust if you’re not sure by looking at the color of the wood Best dead giveaway is the the bark is super thick and the groves in the bark are very deep
> 
> Here are some good pictures. I got over 9 truck loads (8’ bed) if this stuff last fall.
> 
> Unless somebody is giving you wood that has already been cut up if you see the tree standing the branches have awful thorns all over them. The branches are very brittle along with the entire tree itself.
> 
> Fyi: don’t judge me on how straight the cuts are and how much the length of the logs very. I didn’t cut any of these all i had to do was back up load my truck and drive off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I talk about my unlimited supply of standing dead Oak, I will knock other people over for a load of Black Locust.


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> As much as I talk about my unlimited supply of standing dead Oak, I will knock other people over for a load of Black Locust.



I felt like I had robbed a bank or something.

getting over 9 pick up loads full to the brim of already cut black locust has been a HUGE help in getting ahead on my wood. Thanks to that my wood for next winter is already split and stacked and I’m working on winter of 2020 right now. 

And i still have more black locust ready to split[emoji23] as well as about a cord and a half of green oak[emoji23][emoji23]

I feel like a con man that just made his big score

Iv split and stacked over 10 cord with my fiskars in the past 11 months. I know it’s no record by any means but that’s a lot for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Wood chip, get that spruce!
> 
> Actually, if you get a chance, try Yew. It's like nuclear fuel! Mix that in with a load of hard wood and it'll help.


I will. Any breed of evergreen or silver maple.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Good to know.
> 
> ALL the black locust were im from has thorns. They are not that bad though.
> 
> Good to know about the plantain. I assume it works with stings as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some has more than others for sure.
Yes chew a piece of plantain and put it on stings, bug bites, splinters, wire pokes, and the like, and the ichy burning feeling goes right away, go God.


farmer steve said:


> nice pile of locust.  we usually only have the thorns on the smaller limb wood but not on the trunks. i split some big rounds of honey locust one time and it had big thorns inside the trunks. apparently the tree grew around them


Your right Steve, it grows right around the thorns, the honey locust is a whole different animal . 


U&A said:


> I felt like I had robbed a bank or something.
> 
> getting over 9 pick up loads full to the brim of already cut black locust has been a HUGE help in getting ahead on my wood. Thanks to that my wood for next winter is already split and stacked and I’m working on winter of 2020 right now.
> 
> And i still have more black locust ready to split
> 
> 
> 
> as well as about a cord and a half of green oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a con man that just made his big score
> 
> Iv split and stacked over 10 cord with my fiskars in the past 11 months. I know it’s no record by any means but that’s a lot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very nice score.
Biggest issue with locust is knowing how to manage the coals. I like dragging them forward, opening the draft, then close the door and watch the blue flames .
Down side is it will pop alot and can send hot coals sailing so it's not the best for a fireplace, besides it doesn't smell the best either. When I have a lot of new coals I will open the draft and let the goals get a good blast of fresh air so it doesn't pop as much when I open the door.


rarefish383 said:


> As much as I talk about my unlimited supply of standing dead Oak, I will knock other people over for a load of Black Locust.


Glad you don't live around here .
I've noticed it grows in smaller stands, and is usually mixed in with cherry which is the perfect wood to mix with it. Once I find a nice stand of it I grab as much as I can. There is a 10 acre lot about 2 miles from the house I want on so bad, there's got to be 50 nice sized ones leaning on it. I delivered a bunch of wood to the guy across the street and he says they won't allow anyone to cut . The good thing is unlike Ash it will be good for another 50 yrs, I'm patient .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Some has more than others for sure.
> Yes chew a piece of plantain and put it on stings, bug bites, splinters, wire pokes, and the like, and the ichy burning feeling goes right away, go God.
> 
> Your right Steve, it grows right around the thorns, the honey locust is a whole different animal .
> 
> That is a very nice score.
> Biggest issue with locust is knowing how to manage the coals. I like dragging them forward, opening the draft, then close the door and watch the blue flames .
> Down side is it will pop alot and can send hot coals sailing so it's not the best for a fireplace, besides it doesn't smell the best either. When I have a lot of new coals I will open the draft and let the goals get a good blast of fresh air so it doesn't pop as much when I open the door.
> 
> Glad you don't live around here .
> I've noticed it grows in smaller stands, and is usually mixed in with cherry which is the perfect wood to mix with it. Once I find a nice stand of it I grab as much as I can. There is a 10 acre lot about 2 miles from the house I want on so bad, there's got to be 50 nice sized ones leaning on it. I delivered a bunch of wood to the guy across the street and he says they won't allow anyone to cut . The good thing is unlike Ash it will be good for another 50 yrs, I'm patient .



Iv heard this.

Black locust is very rot resistant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Iv heard this.
> 
> Black locust is very rot resistant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is.
If there is a log on the ground it will sink into the forest/woods floor, if you bore cut straight down into it it will shoot sparks off it it's so dang hard, that's after laying there for 25 yrs. There are piles of root balls and some logs at the back of my neighbors property from when they cleared it in 95, it's harder now than when they pushed it back there. 
One of the best things is the low water content, it dries very fast when cut and split.


----------



## farmer steve

Since we were talking mulberry I figured I outta split some. Needs out of the way anyhow. 3rd bucket today.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> It is.
> If there is a log on the ground it will sink into the forest/woods floor, if you bore cut straight down into it it will shoot sparks off it it's so dang hard, that's after laying there for 25 yrs. There are piles of root balls and some logs at the back of my neighbors property from when they cleared it in 95, it's harder now than when they pushed it back there.
> One of the best things is the low water content, it dries very fast when cut and split.


Very cool info


I’ve noticed that when I split with my axe every once in a while you could see a spark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The heating season may be well passed the half way point... But the snow seasons just arriving here!

*Welcome to Minnesota!*



Trying to reduce my carbon footprint. Used the Honda to blow out the North driveway and yard. Yesterday was about 4" and so far at least that again. Not gonna stop snowing until midnight or so.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> For those that have not had had much experience with black locust if you’re not sure by looking at the color of the wood Best dead giveaway is the the bark is super thick and the groves in the bark are very deep
> 
> Here are some good pictures. I got over 9 truck loads (8’ bed) if this stuff last fall.
> 
> Unless somebody is giving you wood that has already been cut up if you see the tree standing the branches have awful thorns all over them. The branches are very brittle along with the entire tree itself.
> 
> Fyi: don’t judge me on how straight the cuts are and how much the length of the logs very. I didn’t cut any of these all i had to do was back up load my truck and drive off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minor correction. Only young growth on t he limbs have the thorns and they are small. Usually gone by the third year of growth.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> As much as I talk about my unlimited supply of standing dead Oak, I will knock other people over for a load of Black Locust.



I have only harvested one oak so far and then only the top (got 3 cord just from the limbs) so I don't know about burning. I do know about worakability and I will take BL over oak any day. Both in ease of cutting and splitting.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> I felt like I had robbed a bank or something.
> 
> getting over 9 pick up loads full to the brim of already cut black locust has been a HUGE help in getting ahead on my wood. Thanks to that my wood for next winter is already split and stacked and I’m working on winter of 2020 right now.
> 
> And i still have more black locust ready to split[emoji23] as well as about a cord and a half of green oak[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I feel like a con man that just made his big score
> 
> Iv split and stacked over 10 cord with my fiskars in the past 11 months. I know it’s no record by any means but that’s a lot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here BL is non-native and only available (in most cases) from farmsteads where the settlers planted it for fence posts and the like. Back in the 90s the Locuts Borer moved in an killed a lot of it. I harvested every dead BL I could get my hands on for a 30 mile radius. Ended with some 80 cords in my wood lit. Still have about 55 left. My "retirement" wood when I get to where I can't sling a chainsaw any more, until then I am burning anything I can find, mostly willow.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> It is.
> If there is a log on the ground it will sink into the forest/woods floor, if you bore cut straight down into it it will shoot sparks off it it's so dang hard, that's after laying there for 25 yrs. There are piles of root balls and some logs at the back of my neighbors property from when they cleared it in 95, it's harder now than when they pushed it back there.
> One of the best things is the low water content, it dries very fast when cut and split.



Yes, low water content. One of the few species that is almost as heavy cured as when it was green. As for sparks when cutting. That's for sure. I cut my first one about dusk and was surprised at the show.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> The heating season may be well passed the half way point... But the snow seasons just arriving here!
> 
> *Welcome to Minnesota!*
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to reduce my carbon footprint. Used the Honda to blow out the North driveway and yard. Yesterday was about 4" and so far at least that again. Not gonna stop snowing until midnight or so.


60F here...


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Since we were talking mulberry I figured I outta split some. Needs out of the way anyhow. 3rd bucket today.
> View attachment 713546


If it just needs out of the way I have space for it .



turnkey4099 said:


> I have only harvested one oak so far and then only the top (got 3 cord just from the limbs) so I don't know about burning. I do know about worakability and I will take BL over oak any day. Both in ease of cutting and splitting.


I've noticed that also. The isocore comes out much more often in big oak. The big locust I got with Steve last year was no problem with just the axe.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I just got off the tractor. Well over 10 inches of white stuff on the other side of the yard. Someone was stuck down the road. I couldn't see them but I could hear cussing about a dog and tires spinning. 

School bus had to back up 1/2 a mile to get to the cross road to turn around. I'm guessing the flat bed that came to pull who ever was stuck was blocking the road.


----------



## H-Ranch

U&A said:


> Iv heard this.
> 
> Black locust is very rot resistant


Some of those tales are far fetched. Locust doesn't last forever... only a day longer than a rock.


----------



## KiwiBro

Time for a cuppa tea and a lie down after a red dragon fought back. Learnings- there were many.




So, does anyone know a good cheap place for 42" bars please? I don't think the scratches on mine will buff out.

*Editing to add* I do not recommend seeing how much you can stress a big saligna before it will barber chair on its way 180° from where you wanted it to go originally. It makes horrifying noises as the stress seam works its way up the trunk.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dayum. Another tomato stake.


----------



## U&A

LMFAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

U&A said:


> I've split and stacked over 10 cord with my fiskars in the past 11 months. I know it’s no record by any means but that’s a lot for me.



Record or not it's no gravy train.

Every year or three I'll split a whole pile of wood and it makes me appreciate the 3 or 4 cord years that much more.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Time for a cuppa tea and a lye down after a red dragon fought back. Learnings- there were many.
> View attachment 713674
> 
> 
> So, does anyone know a good cheap place for 42" bars please? I don't think the scratches on mine will buff out.


That sucks.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> That sucks.


The bar or that I'm still alive?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The bar, I always look forward to your posts, kinda like like looking when you drive past a car wreck.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

KiwiBro said:


> Learnings- there were many.


Ditto: highly modified 066.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> The heating season may be well passed the half way point... But the snow seasons just arriving here!
> 
> *Welcome to Minnesota!*
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to reduce my carbon footprint. Used the Honda to blow out the North driveway and yard. Yesterday was about 4" and so far at least that again. Not gonna stop snowing until midnight or so.


Welcome to Michigan lol.
Got pine.


How about a "little" red oak.


Or



And now the wind is kicking after a day of rain, temps dropping and the snow is starting .
Crazy week so far and it ain't over yet.


----------



## crowbuster

farmer steve said:


> Since we were talking mulberry I figured I outta split some. Needs out of the way anyhow. 3rd bucket today.
> View attachment 713546



I cant even walk across the yard for the mud much less get the tractor out. Im jealous.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> I cant even walk across the yard for the mud much less get the tractor out. Im jealous.


You need 4wd lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@farmer steve is probably 5 hrs from me, my weather is like your’s, not his, hard to walk just to the chicken coop, cutting is out of the question. Rain all day and is pouring now.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> You need 4wd lol.


Then ya get the ruts do deal with!


----------



## crowbuster

chipper1 said:


> You need 4wd lol.



Tractor is 4x4. All I got is 2 low ! haha I have one speed. sloooow


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Time for a cuppa tea and a lye down after a red dragon fought back. Learnings- there were many.
> View attachment 713674
> 
> 
> So, does anyone know a good cheap place for 42" bars please? I don't think the scratches on mine will buff out.
> 
> *Editing to add* I do not recommend seeing how much you can stress a big saligna before it will barber chair on its way 180° from where you wanted it to go originally. It makes horrifying noises as the stress seam works its way up the trunk.


Don’t know if this work for ya but if you or the missus is an Amazon Prime member there are 42” Oregon bars on Amazon in the $85-$95 US range with free shipping.


----------



## U&A

Any tractor would get stuck in my yard in early spring. 4x4 or not.

Its a mud bog.

But what can i say. 1/3 of my 20 acres is swamp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> The bar, I always look forward to your posts, kinda like like looking when you drive past a car wreck.


Lol. Wait till I start a one idiot milling LLC thread. I could charge you rubber neckers for pics of the craziness. Today's was the worst ever by a country mile.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You need 4wd lol.


Starting in 4wd just means when you do get stuck you'll need a second vehicle to get you out .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Starting in 4wd just means when you do get stuck you'll need a second vehicle to get you out .


Or a skidding winch .
This was one of the last real good ones. If you go any deeper and the winch blade gets in it your in trouble. As it was I had to hook my pulley as high as I could.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Since you can ask questions in this thread without having your head handed to ya I’m looking for input. My plan this year was to save up and have another 590 ported, but since I couldn’t contain myself like a little kid I have that 9010 coming from Greece next week. Going to see Nate and get a 36” bar. Now I’m thinking I should have the 9010 ported. 99% of the time it will only be used to buck the big oaks and maples that get given to me. Before you ask, most of these big (for me) trunks are 24”-48” and straight up to 45-60’. @CJ Brown also suggested have the carb souped up. Input?


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Since you can ask questions in this thread without having your head handed to ya I’m looking for input. My plan this year was to save up and have another 590 ported, but since I couldn’t contain myself like a little kid I have that 9010 coming from Greece next week. Going to see Nate and get a 36” bar. Now I’m thinking I should have the 9010 ported. 99% of the time it will only be used to buck the big oaks and maples that get given to me. Before you ask, most of these big (for me) trunks are 24”-48” and straight up to 45-60’. @CJ Brown also suggested have the carb souped up. Input?


Talk to @Poleman about the carb work see what he says. @MillerModSaws seems to crank out some badass ported dolmars. If I decide to have the 7910 done that's probably were it would go.


----------



## James Miller

Got up to my spot today and brought home a load of oak. Had a few moments I didn't think i was gonna get up the hill. And a few even sketchier moments come back down where the rear wanted to try to swap ends with the front. Probably won't try it again till it re freezes or dries up some.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Talk to @Poleman about the carb work see what he says. @MillerModSaws seems to crank out some badass ported dolmars. If I decide to have the 7910 done that's probably were it would go.


Carl does great work, I like both the 7910's I have that he did and I've liked everything that he's done work to that passed thru my hands. Rich does some nice carbs, I have two on 7910's also.
Here you go James.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> If it just needs out of the way I have space for it .
> 
> I've noticed that also. The isocore comes out much more often in big oak. The big locust I got with Steve last year was no problem with just the axe.



It is Fiskar's fodder for sure and the drier it gets, the easier it splits.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer said:


> Since you can ask questions in this thread without having your head handed to ya I’m looking for input. My plan this year was to save up and have another 590 ported, but since I couldn’t contain myself like a little kid I have that 9010 coming from Greece next week. Going to see Nate and get a 36” bar. Now I’m thinking I should have the 9010 ported. 99% of the time it will only be used to buck the big oaks and maples that get given to me. Before you ask, most of these big (for me) trunks are 24”-48” and straight up to 45-60’. @CJ Brown also suggested have the carb souped up. Input?


Yes we won’t rip your head off but you won’t get much sense out of us...... we’re just gona say port both of them.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sandhill's 066 was wood ported.


----------



## farmer steve

crowbuster said:


> I cant even walk across the yard for the mud much less get the tractor out. Im jealous.


lucky to have a stone driveway right up to the wood splitting area but even at that it's stihl sloppy. tractor hasn't gone more than 25 yards in either direction from the splitter.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 713736
> Got up to my spot today and brought home a load of oak. Had a few moments I didn't think i was gonna get up the hill. And a few even sketchier moments come back down where the rear wanted to try to swap ends with the front. Probably won't try it again till it re freezes or dries up some.


need to fill that ford up for better traction. you probably need to go to the @Logger nate how to load firewood in a ford class.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to Michigan lol.
> And now the wind is kicking after a day of rain, temps dropping and the snow is starting .
> Crazy week so far and it ain't over yet.


I had to crawl through my trunk yesterday to get the car doors open. I'm too old for that crap! 


James Miller said:


> Starting in 4wd just means when you do get stuck you'll need a second vehicle to get you out .


That's how we judged who had the best 4x4. It was whoever got stuck furthest from home.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> need to fill that ford up for better traction. you probably need to go to the @Logger nate how to load firewood in a ford class.


Theres enough there in splits to have filled it and then some. Started raining and I wasn't waiting for conditions to get worse.


----------



## ThackMan

How’s “Tree of Heaven” or Ailanthus altissima for firewood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

ThackMan said:


> How’s “Tree of Heaven” or Ailanthus altissima for firewood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


leave it in the woods.IMO.
EDIT: It is the favorite tree for the spotted lantern fly which is becoming a major pest. maybe just burn it in the woods.
https://extension.psu.edu/spotted-lanternfly


----------



## MustangMike

Moved a little wood yesterday and my wheelbarrow was making ruts in the mud. Put down some "Oak Bark Paving Material" to control things a bit!


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of the older, larger saws seem to be lethargic unless ported. Luckily, some of the newer ones like the 661 seem better.

I ran a MMWS ported 880 at a GTG, and it was strong … but like cutting wood with a locomotive in your hands! Bigger than what I would want.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> need to fill that ford up for better traction. you probably need to go to the @Logger nate how to load firewood in a ford class.



Nate’s Ford is gorgeous! That two tone paint, extended cab, with a 7.3. Would love to find one like that.


----------



## ThackMan

farmer steve said:


> leave it in the woods.IMO.
> EDIT: It is the favorite tree for the spotted lantern fly which is becoming a major pest. maybe just burn it in the woods.
> https://extension.psu.edu/spotted-lanternfly



I’ve got 3-4 in my backyard that I want gone. Just wondering if I should save for the stove or campfire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

ThackMan said:


> I’ve got 3-4 in my backyard that I want gone. Just wondering if I should save for the stove or campfire.
> Probably just campfire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

ThackMan said:


> I’ve got 3-4 in my backyard that I want gone. Just wondering if I should save for the stove or campfire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm the resident wood snob, nothing but Oak, Cherry or Locust go in my stove. Several summers ago we had a fire ban on, and I cut down 3-4 pretty big one's. They were right next to my wood shed, so I split and stack them. I was surprised, it burned OK if you don't mind filling the stove every couple hours. Started easy, burned hot and fast. Didn't leave much ash. If I cut anymore down I'll drag them down to the burn pile and wait for the burn ban to pass.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I like wood like that. Load, burn repeat. No throwing coals out so I can reload.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Don’t know if this work for ya but if you or the missus is an Amazon Prime member there are 42” Oregon bars on Amazon in the $85-$95 US range with free shipping.


Thanks. Nobody here is an Amazon Prime member. While looking around, I did find comstock logging have some great deals on smaller Tsumura bars if anyone is interested. Most are .050 gauge but a few .058 and .063 too:
http://www.shopcomstocklogging.com/Tsumura-Bars-Tips_c_438.html
They also have the 42" Power Match bars for $93. Left Coast Supplies has them at about $91 and I like dealing with Gregg so will probably go that route.

I'm battered and bruised this morning even though I never took the impact from anything yesterday. Legs were cramping walking out of that gully. Chest muscles were cramping. My tummy one-pack is sore this morning too. Could barely change gears on way home.
Talk about an all over body workout boot-camp for fat buggers. Did I mention that gully is steep? Put it this way, not willing to leave the ugliest stump this side of, well, the black stump, I cut it level. On the uphill side it's 3" from the ground. On the downhill side it's over 6 1/2 '. I seriously need to learn how to springboard with confidence in this sort of ground with these sort of trees. Just kinda hard trying to squeeze a lifetime of learning into a few years.

I've always wanted a light and tough Tsumura 42" but they don't go above 36". Sugi do however, but I'd have to sell the new phone I bought on Amazon the other day to raise a deposit for the bar.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I just thought this looked cool. I am planning to take it down sometime. Though the power line trimmers didn't seem to want to...


----------



## KiwiBro

lovely, now chop it down ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> lovely, now chop it down ;-)


Thinking I will. Snows to deep to get at much else. I just loath all that brush! Stupid Maples! Why is it when people plant these yard trees they never consider them more than 15' tall?


----------



## U&A

Because this world is full of idiots 

Currently “snowflakes” though. Lots of “snowflakes”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

U&A said:


> Because this world is full of idiots
> 
> Currently “snowflakes” though. Lots of “snowflakes”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is winter in the northern hemisphere, so yes, lots of snowflakes.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Or a skidding winch .
> This was one of the last real good ones. If you go any deeper and the winch blade gets in it your in trouble. As it was I had to hook my pulley as high as I could.
> View attachment 713731



Thats a nightmare [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Was recently musing about that a few days ago when a customer rings me on my day off, panicking about a (what would be large but the scale keeps getting nudged out these days so I'll call it small-ish at about 60' tall) gum tree (damn-it they are salignas too - the salignas are stalking me) that broke its moorings in that morning's breeze and is hung in two other trees precariously above the new living quarters she decided to build under them just a year ago.

I mean, c'mon. As I'm learning myself, stoopid gets expensive. It's one of those jobs where I have to drop about 6 trees all about the 60' height, in order to get that one tree down without damaging the new digs, fingers crossed. It's currently well hung up so won't go any further in a hurry, which will give her some time to save for a job that's going to cost her more than she just spent on the new shack she is trying to save. Will get back to it if I ever make it out of the gum gully alive. Come to think of it, I wonder if we can get a crane in, pick the shack up and move it out of the way, drop that one hung tree, and put the shack back all for cheaper than dropping all the other trees. I mean, let's leave those remaining trees for another (windy) day ;-) 


Not


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Thats a nightmare [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without the skidding winch it would have been, but it was only a short bad dream .


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> I had to crawl through my trunk yesterday to get the car doors open. I'm too old for that crap!
> 
> That's how we judged who had the best 4x4. It was whoever got stuck furthest from home.


That's not even funny, the drivers inside door handle on my suburban just stopped working, and so did the passengers rear inside handle . The good thing is the outside handle still works as do the windows, that and I have a parts truck here to grab any needed parts off of .
I had a buddy who would have won that contest, unfortunately I won it with him many times, I should have know better .


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> It is winter in the northern hemisphere, so yes, lots of snowflakes.


Not nearly enough. Not making much money from snowflakes this year.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> need to fill that ford up for better traction. you probably need to go to the @Logger nate how to load firewood in a ford class.


My loads aren’t that big, have to be nice to the ole ford
Now my buddy Scott and my son on the other hand have been to the class...




Guess it’s still winter, had -20 couple days ago
stove was crankin out some good heat from the lodge pole pine. And speaking of snow flakes looks like we might get a few this weekend


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> My loads aren’t that big, have to be nice to the ole fordView attachment 714061
> Now my buddy Scott and my son on the other hand have been to the class...View attachment 714059
> View attachment 714060
> View attachment 714058
> 
> 
> Guess it’s still winter, had -20 couple days agoView attachment 714062
> stove was crankin out some good heat from the lodge pole pine. And speaking of snow flakes looks like we might get a few this weekend View attachment 714063


A couple more rounds on that Ford and you could use the hitch ball for plowing a furrow.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> ]Now my buddy Scott and my son on the other hand have been to the class...


No longer has 4-wheel drive with that load.

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Had the chance to get away with the wife to Upstate PA. Couple of pics from Pinchot State Park near Wilkes-Barre, Pa.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Had the chance to get away with the wife to Upstate PA. Couple of pics from Pinchot State Park near Wilkes-Barre, Pa.


I was confused because pinchot state park is only a few minutes from me. Had to Google it. Pinchot state FOREST is in Wilkes Barre.


----------



## square1

My recollect of PA rural roads is the same location could be "a few minutes" and "an hour" away at the same time!


----------



## Ryan A

You sir, are correct! Forrest not park. Beautiful scenery up this way.....


----------



## svk

Well we've had some pretty intense weather.

Last week was the coldest week of the year and a spot 50 miles south of here hit -56 (true temp) which is 4 degrees away from the all time low for the state.

This week it snowed multiple inches every day and we accumulated about 18" from Sunday night to Thursday evening.

This morning it was -35 again.

Haven't had time to do much of anything lately. Did get to watch the deer and foxes alot when it got cold. The foxes love to eat corn and sunflower seeds. I had a freezer fail and fed them some fish and about 35 lbs of venison which the devoured with glee. Have 3 grey foxes and one big red fox that rules the roost.


----------



## LondonNeil

That's cold! I'm grateful for the Gulfstream keeping us far warmer than we otherwise would be. UK just had its coldest weather this year, places in Scotland hit -13C and London had overnight lows of -2 or -3C. that is as cold enough for us, so the thought of -50sF...


----------



## MustangMike

Got colder hear today, and windy, but nothing like you got Steve. How are you feeling???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Got colder hear today, and windy, but noting like you got Steve. How are you feeling???


Feel good but the bullseye aka "rash" on my arm is still there, loud and clear. Tuesday will be 5 weeks on antibiotics.


----------



## U&A

This old ford looks kick ass with them tires on it!!

I love stock steel wheels with slightly oversized mudders[emoji41]








Here is mine







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> This old ford looks kick ass with them tires on it!!
> 
> I love stock steel wheels with slightly oversized mudders[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a Dodge........already stuck..........no rust yet though......


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> Its a Dodge........already stuck..........no rust yet though......



I fluid film EVERYTHING 2 times a year.

It will never rust.

And it has a locker[emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> Had the chance to get away with the wife to Upstate PA. Couple of pics from Pinchot State Park near Wilkes-Barre, Pa.



Very beautiful state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> This old ford looks kick ass with them tires on it!!
> 
> I love stock steel wheels with slightly oversized mudders[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont have pictures of ours but it's got 31x10.5 and they look tiny. Being a 302/auto truck I wouldn't want any bigger but 33s would fit with room to work.


----------



## dancan

Well , yesterday was around 20F and sunny but 20mph to 40mph winds so it would have been miserable at the pit because it's elevated and wide open .
Then I thot "No blackflies or Dropbears out there today !" , so off I went 





I decided to go up an older logging road , been through it several times over the years .












Birch and maples close to the road , I dropped several and I'll go back with a tractor and winch to haul out log length .
Even saw that my buddy Porky was by .








Some else's unsuccessful scrounge


----------



## dancan

So , as I sauntered on down the road at a nice leisurely pace scanning the tree tops 








Notice that slope to the right down the hill ...








FFS 
I tried a few things but no go , I had left the Tirfors at home so I called Jerry and then walked out to the main road .













A bit of ice chipping with the Peavy and a tug got me out .
Maybe 33" tires would have helped ?
Same weather today , polly be out there this afternoon , no Blackflies or Dropbears to be seen for miles


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Maybe 33" tires would have helped ?


The van coulda done it....


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> So , as I sauntered on down the road at a nice leisurely pace scanning the tree tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that slope to the right down the hill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFS
> I tried a few things but no go , I had left the Tirfors at home so I called Jerry and then walked out to the main road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of ice chipping with the Peavy and a tug got me out .
> Maybe 33" tires would have helped ?
> Same weather today , polly be out there this afternoon , no Blackflies or Dropbears to be seen for miles


My first thought was a bumper mounted winch and something to anchor in the ice to pull against forget what there called. Or just hook it to a tree and pull out.


----------



## MustangMike

Those porky's are destructive rodents!

Is it just me, or do these pics take forever to come up for everyone?


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> My first thought was a bumper mounted winch and something to anchor in the ice to pull against forget what there called. Or just hook it to a tree and pull out.



It's not like I don't own an electric winch or three lol


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Those porky's are destructive rodents!
> 
> Is it just me, or do these pics take forever to come up for everyone?



I put the pics up on Imjur , they seen to load ok on my end .
And yes , them porkys like to chew .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Those porky's are destructive rodents!
> 
> Is it just me, or do these pics take forever to come up for everyone?


Yeah it is slow for me too....for a while last night I couldn't even get on, however I had notifications when I finally did get in, which means some folks are having trouble and others arent.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Been clearing ATV trails on my gf's property since last spring. Finally got the perimeter trail done. Just after we got there we heard a quad on the adjacent property. Went down the trail a bit and just across the creek/property line was the property owner cutting a MONSTER oak blowdown. With a HOOSKVAHNA. I've never jumped across a creek so fast. I wanted to meet the neighbors so ya know....old school social networking. Turns out he is a full time forester for the state. SCORE. We will be having many conversations with that guy I think....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Another slow screw stormy week. Be 8-10" or so when it winds up. A couple breaks in between for plowing at least.




So my plan is slow fire cooking some venison stew. Helps pass the time and should be even better after plowing tomorrow.


----------



## tdiguy

Philbert said:


> No longer has 4-wheel drive with that load.
> 
> Philbert


 With that much wood in the back, you don't need 4 wheel drive.


----------



## svk

-24 last night....was supposed to be -9. Truck started fine though.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> -24 last night....was supposed to be -9. Truck started fine though.



By battery blanket is installed and block heater on the way. Just put the bumper plug in last week. Going to install another for the block heater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> By battery blanket is installed and block heater on the way. Just put the bumper plug in last week. Going to install another for the block heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I just have the cord hanging out of my hood. I didn’t have the truck plugged in last night though.


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> So , as I sauntered on down the road at a nice leisurely pace scanning the tree tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that slope to the right down the hill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFS
> I tried a few things but no go , I had left the Tirfors at home so I called Jerry and then walked out to the main road .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of ice chipping with the Peavy and a tug got me out .
> Maybe 33" tires would have helped ?
> Same weather today , polly be out there this afternoon , no Blackflies or Dropbears to be seen for miles



35’s and re-gear.[emoji41][emoji41]

I went from stock 33’s to 35’s and re-geared to 4.88’s




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Is it just me, or do these pics take forever to come up for everyone?


No problem on my end Mike, it only took about 2 minutes  while I was reading all the text , yes I'm a slow reader.


----------



## MustangMike

If I go to newer posts before the pics are all the way up, it jumps me back when they "load more", sometimes happens 4-5 times … a real PITA!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> If I go to newer posts before the pics are all the way up, it jumps me back when they "load more", sometimes happens 4-5 times … a real PITA!


Yeah, on-site with a slow connection it does that for me too. Not saying yours is a slow connection but it is a PITA trying to get a pic-heavy page to load and it jumping all over the place while you read the text. I have been guilty of posting pics straight from my phone without reducing the file sizes before I upload them, sorry.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, on-site with a slow connection it does that for me too. Not saying yours is a slow connection but it is a PITA trying to get a pic-heavy page to load and it jumping all over the place while you read the text. I have been guilty of posting pics straight from my phone without reducing the file sizes before I upload them, sorry.


I used to be able to do that with my old phone but this new one is runnin a different mix ratio


----------



## JustJeff

I've been using the Tapatalk app and like it so far. A slow connection will still take a while to load pics but it doesn't do the jumpy thing. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I did a scrounge for the first time in about 5 months. I was driving close to the wood pile anyway so I grabbed a car load. not entirely sure what...might be Yew. I'm a bit of a wood snob these days...I could have squeezed more in the car but what remained was gnarly crotches....even th thought of runing the 365xtorq through them didn't persuade me and I left them for someone more stupid. I never used to be that way....I feel a bit dirty.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I did a scrounge for the first time in about 5 months. I was driving close to the wood pile anyway so I grabbed a car load. not entirely sure what...might be Yew. I'm a bit of a wood snob these days...I could have squeezed more in the car but what remained was gnarly crotches....even th thought of runing the 365xtorq through them didn't persuade me and I left them for someone more stupid. I never used to be that way....I feel a bit dirty.


It's alright, I drove past a 24" round of red oak on the expressway in the ditch, I thought about it but at 70mph I just kept going, maybe later.
Do I get to keep my card guys .


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> I did a scrounge for the first time in about 5 months. I was driving close to the wood pile anyway so I grabbed a car load. not entirely sure what...might be Yew. I'm a bit of a wood snob these days...I could have squeezed more in the car but what remained was gnarly crotches....even th thought of runing the 365xtorq through them didn't persuade me and I left them for someone more stupid. I never used to be that way....I feel a bit dirty.


The crotchy stuff sucks cutting but it burns great


----------



## MustangMike

I don't blame the posters, and my internet is very fast. The other "site" does not do this, but must be something with the AS filters.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> The crotchy stuff sucks cutting but it burns great


Burning a wheelbarrow load of cookies here today. 
Heading out to get a couple loads now though, tried earlier and it didn't happen, of course it's snowing now lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I don't blame the posters, and my internet is very fast. The other "site" does not do this, but be something with the AS filters.


A few days ago AS wasn't serving anything, intermittently. Their content has been managed differently for a few months now, mostly for the better in my opinion. This site most definitely is a target. Cloudflare are a switched-on mob so I'm sure something can be tweaked.

*editing to add* we can all help a little by reducing the file sizes of our pics. Those of us on slomo connections would benefit the most, but imagine the bandwidth consumed serving this site's content around the world, even when it's hosted/mirrored on geographically diverse servers? It'll be significant!


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Burning a wheelbarrow load of cookies here today.
> Heading out to get a couple loads now though, tried earlier and it didn't happen, of course it's snowing now lol.


Im trying to dodge weather the rest of the year to get dry wood in off the fence


----------



## dancan

Well ,,,,
WoOT !!!





Did an inventory walkabout today , was still around 18F with 40mph gusts so it was brisk in exposed areas .








I decided not to drive down there lol













I traveled a few trails that I've not been on , inventory was taken , I'll be back lol
It was a great day , no trees were harmed ,,, today ...


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> This old ford looks kick ass with them tires on it!!
> 
> I love stock steel wheels with slightly oversized mudders[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What tires?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> A few days ago AS wasn't serving anything, intermittently. Their content has been managed differently for a few months now, mostly for the better in my opinion. This site most definitely is a target. Cloudflare are a switched-on mob so I'm sure something can be tweaked.
> 
> *editing to add* we can all help a little by reducing the file sizes of our pics. Those of us on slomo connections would benefit the most, but imagine the bandwidth consumed serving this site's content around the world, even when it's hosted/mirrored on geographically diverse servers? It'll be significant!


On android I use Images Easy Resizer for onesy twosy photos. Batch Image Converter when doing entire galleries.

Typically 640 auto 70% for the web.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Im trying to dodge weather the rest of the year to get dry wood in off the fence


So you still have some dryer wood out there.
We're suppose to get another ice storm here tomorrow night so I'm wanting to stay ahead of that as much as possible.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A little. I been cherry pickin the dry stuff out. I packed it in tight on the fence so finding loosely packed pieces that get air around them is tough. All the stuff in the shed was loosely packed on purpose to ensure it was as dry as possible. And oak doesn't hold coals as long as ash does and I dont get any longer burn time out of it. I may not worry about getting any oak any more. I have access to WAY more ash than oak so I think I'll just stick with ash as the longer burning, coal holding wood and search out some silver and pine for the softwood.


----------



## Logger nate

Guess I better make sure the snow blower is fueled up....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Logger nate said:


> Guess I better make sure the snow blower is fueled up....View attachment 714599


You win. I won't whine about our 3-4" shots of white stuff. Well at least not until the next round tomorrow night through Tuesday.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> ...I feel a bit dirty.





LondonNeil said:


> ...what remained was gnarly crotches....





LondonNeil said:


> ...might be Yew.



It's not me, it's yew . . .

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Just had everything melt off, 3” of snow tonight, rain tomorrow and freezing rain Tuesday.  It’s bad when you start scrounging your own split piles because you can’t get in anywhere.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> It's not me, it's yew . . .
> 
> Philbert



LOL! And yes, Neil, you should feel dirty. I reckon there's something more satisfying about shoehorning a big oddball shape in the heater than your average perfect split.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Just had everything melt off, 3” of snow tonight, rain tomorrow and freezing rain Tuesday.  It’s bad when you start scrounging your own split piles because you can’t get in anywhere.


Question is did you find anything good .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Guess I better make sure the snow blower is fueled up....View attachment 714599


Good thing you got it all mounted up and ready to go .


sixonetonoffun said:


> You win. I won't whine about our 3-4" shots of white stuff. Well at least not until the next round tomorrow night through Tuesday.


The standards here in the scrounge thread are pretty high!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Question is did you find anything good .


All good at 2 years split and ready to burn, not fun this way tho.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Time for a cuppa tea and a lie down after a red dragon fought back. Learnings- there were many.



I'm glad you escaped unscathed, I understand completely. I had a similar painful experience bending my bar trying something a bit too ambitious. I forget the girl's name.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm glad you escaped unscathed, I understand completely. I had a similar painful experience bending my bar trying something a bit too ambitious. I forget the girl's name.


Was she over 20t too and looked like a beached whale when laid down? I guess we all have to take one for the team occasionally.


----------



## Jeffkrib

U&A said:


> By battery blanket is installed and block heater on the way. Just put the bumper plug in last week. Going to install another for the block heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I prefer the cooler months but Yah nah, you can have those temps. Last night was the first night since Christmas eve that the over night low dropped below 18c, 64f in Sydney. I even slept with a shirt on which was a nice change.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Just had everything melt off, 3” of snow tonight, rain tomorrow and freezing rain Tuesday.  It’s bad when you start scrounging your own split piles because you can’t get in anywhere.


Picked up a moister meter with some of my lowes cards been waiting time trying it out on different racks. Next years wood is around 20% already. I could do some splitting to but it's more fun scrounging more.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> All good at 2 years split and ready to burn, not fun this way tho.


I hear you.
I just brought a couple more logs to the cutting/splitting area, theres quite a few cookies to be cut out of them.
Splitting will commence when the weather is a bit nicer and I don't have to work, in the meantime I still keep the saws running when I can.
Ran a buddies 357 and ms361 out here the other day along with my 2171 and a 346, no video from that session.
Heres the last cutting video I have, an all stock 266 with a new 20" RS chain fresh outta the box.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I hear you.
> I just brought a couple more logs to the cutting/splitting area, theres quite a few cookies to be cut out of them.
> Splitting will commence when the weather is a bit nicer and I don't have to work, in the meantime I still keep the saws running when I can.
> Ran a buddies 357 and ms361 out here the other day along with my 2171 and a 346, no video from that session.
> Heres the last cutting video I have, an all stock 266 with a new 20" RS chain fresh outta the box.


You sure cutting them firewood rounds skinny! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> You sure cutting them firewood rounds skinny! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


They dry quick and are easier to split, little harder to get stacked straight though.
The larger log was dead standing ash that was taken out a few yrs ago(hard as a rock), the smaller one is a stick of cherry that was green when taken down a couple yrs ago, the inside is still a bit moist it was on top of my green log pile so it should be the driest. I throw the cookies in the wheelbarrow and bring them right in the house, let the snow melt off and throw them into the fire. They work real well for reducing the coals as they are already thin and all the fresh air blows under them when the draft is open. If you let them sit on top of the stove they curl up like a bowl, it looks pretty cool.
I like burnt cookies .
Here's a 254 I was playing with the same day iirc.
It's running an 18" round ground chain with a little to much hook, she was a bit grabby, but cutting fast for semi chisel .


----------



## Ryan A

Went to work this morning after our school district had a 2 hour delay for school, not a single teacher there. Delay turned into a district snow day! Wife (also a teacher) and kids had school so I had the chance to go back to the property that I got permission to take wood from. Went to Lowe’s and picked up a new Isocore maul and headed over. Half a dozen plus size rounds of red [email protected] 24”+ inches in diameter. More snow,ice, rain coming our way so probably off tomorrow as well.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Went to work this morning after our school district had a 2 hour delay for school, not a single teacher there. Delay turned into a district snow day! Wife (also a teacher) and kids had school so I had the chance to go back to the property that I got permission to take wood from. Went to Lowe’s and picked up a new Isocore maul and headed over. Half a dozen plus size rounds of red [email protected] 24”+ inches in diameter. More snow,ice, rain coming our way so probably off tomorrow as well.



I like the isocore in the big stuff. I still follow Steve's advice though. If it takes more then 4 hits get the saw.


----------



## James Miller

Since the weathers not very scrounge friendly I'm just gonna put this here and see if it starts conversation.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 714703
> Since the weathers not very scrounge friendly I'm just gonna put this here and see if it starts conversation.



67 or 68 firebird. Poncho powered????


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Definitely a ‘Bird tail lights.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You know you’re getting old when these become the new colors you’re flying.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I test drove a chevelle setup something like that. It was an amateur job though. Felt like all four wheels wanted to go in four seperate directions. Had a 454 but that felt like a slug too.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> I'm just gonna put this here and see if it starts conversation.


You mounted a winch on the back of your Firebird? Cool!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Started the day snow blowing for a couple hours at about 8:30a. I took a 15 minute lunch after a couple more hours on the loader. Finished about 2p we're officially ready for round 3.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> They dry quick and are easier to split, little harder to get stacked straight though[emoji38].
> The larger log was dead standing ash that was taken out a few yrs ago(hard as a rock), the smaller one is a stick of cherry that was green when taken down a couple yrs ago, the inside is still a bit moist it was on top of my green log pile so it should be the driest. I throw the cookies in the wheelbarrow and bring them right in the house, let the snow melt off and throw them into the fire. They work real well for reducing the coals as they are already thin and all the fresh air blows under them when the draft is open. If you let them sit on top of the stove they curl up like a bowl, it looks pretty cool.
> I like burnt cookies .
> Here's a 254 I was playing with the same day iirc.
> It's running an 18" round ground chain with a little to much hook, she was a bit grabby, but cutting fast for semi chisel .


That thing sounds like a bunch of angry bees!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> You mounted a winch on the back of your Firebird? Cool!
> 
> Philbert


It's what scroungers do. He didn't want to end up like @dancan .


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> 67 or 68 firebird. Poncho powered????


original 68 convertible 4 speed car. The motor is a 350.



Philbert said:


> You mounted a winch on the back of your Firebird? Cool!
> 
> Philbert


PTO driven off the t-case. The tube bumper is more then it appears to be also.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 714702
> I like the isocore in the big stuff. I still follow Steve's advice though. If it takes more then 4 hits get the saw.



I have an old 8lb generic maul that the wooden handle cracked. Good enough excuse for me to
get the isoscore. Almost had the axe but put it back.....it looked partially assembled? No orange portion on the handle and the bottom was open?


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> I have an old 8lb generic maul that the wooden handle cracked. Good enough excuse for me to
> get the isoscore. Almost had the axe but put it back.....it looked partially assembled? No orange portion on the handle and the bottom was open?



That's the older style works just as well just not as pretty.


----------



## cantoo

I cut up some rounds yesterday with the 441 that I bought at a government auction. I got it a couple of months ago and thought I had done a check over/ service on it. I guess I didn't, blew the spark plug out and pulled all the threads with it. It's a dirty looking mess. Putting a new top on it as I'm not a fan of heli coils. Good thing I got it cheap. These are about 60 logs worth cut to 16" to sell next fall.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That thing sounds like a bunch of angry bees!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's funny, I just listened on my phone to without watching it, they do sound a bit upset.
Glad it's got a screen on the muffler still lol.
I need to check and see how many rpms it's turning, I usually run 2 series saws fat as they seem to have really good torque that way, this one likes being turned up a bit.


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> No orange portion on the handle and the bottom was open?


The Fiskars chopping axe was designed with a hollow handle for head speed, handle flex, and it actually dampens vibrations from an over-strike. They are a composite handle and warrantied against breakage.


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> The Fiskars chopping axe was designed with a hollow handle for head speed, handle flex, and it actually dampens vibrations from an over-strike. They are a composite handle and warrantied against breakage.




Handle warranty is a big reason I got one. I’ve ben through a few maul handles and like the aspect of getting it fixed if needed.


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> I have an old 8lb generic maul that the wooden handle cracked. Good enough excuse for me to
> get the isoscore. Almost had the axe but put it back.....it looked partially assembled? No orange portion on the handle and the bottom was open?



Best axe for the money in the world. 

Absolutely amazing splitting abilities 

Buy a few of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> The Fiskars chopping axe was designed with a hollow handle for head speed, handle flex, and it actually dampens vibrations from an over-strike. They are a composite handle and warrantied against breakage.


That may be true, but it may or may not stop the handle from breaking on an overstrike.
I like mine in the right wood, just like saws, I'd rather not be stuck with only one axe .


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> That may be true, but it may or may not stop the handle from breaking on an overstrike.
> I like mine in the right wood, just like saws, I'd rather not be stuck with only one axe .


Over-strikes are for amateurs. I never over-strike


----------



## MustangMike

James, I don't go by the # of swings with the Fiskars, but by the sound. If it is starting to go, I won't quit! I'll walk a line right across the piece. Accuracy (staying on the line) is key.


----------



## panolo

@cantoo If you don't want to buy a new cylinder or you want to fix this one just put a time sert in it. Never had a failure on one like a helicoil and we used them for oil plug repairs, diff repairs, etc.


----------



## cantoo

panolo, I'm planning on keeping it and using it a lot so new cylinder is reasonable. Was my own fault for not going over it when I bought it.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Over-strikes are for amateurs. I never over-strike


You're the man .
Not sure if saw my post a few yrs ago about mine getting broke. A friend of mines son was using it and I saw him miss the wood, it just snapped right off, wasn't real cold out and he certainly didn't hit the handle as hard as I had in the past . Fiskars sent me a new one right away .


----------



## Cowboy254

Well this is a pleasant change! It's now 19°C and raining with the chance of a few flakes up on the hills tonight. Don't think we'll need to light the fire but it is good not to feel like you're being broiled every time you go outside.


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> Left Coast Supplies has them at about $91 and I like dealing with Gregg so will probably go that route.


 Guys, while it's not 100% conclusive, my digging around today makes me believe LCS is goneburger. Sadly. 
California company records show the registration was cancelled December last year. They were involved in a pretty serious legal case with Lucas sawmills from what I can gather. Gregg hasn't been on AS since August last year and isn't answering my PM's. The site is still up but not returning my emails and I don't know how they can trade under the Left Coast Supplies, LLC company name it still says on their website even though the company records says it was cancelled a few months ago. There's another company started by one of the LCS directors last year (not Gregg, but someone called Zane) with an address on the same street, selling Peterson Sawmills. I don't know if that company (Sawyer's Choice, LLC) has taken over LCS or one or more directors just split off to do their own thing, or? But I'm a bit wary of trying to order anything from the LCS site given all of this. 

Unless anyone has actually done so recently and received their orders? 

So, just a heads-up for anyone who might be ordering from them in the future. I really hope Gregg has found a good way through the mess.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> James, I don't go by the # of swings with the Fiskars, but by the sound. If it is starting to go, I won't quit! I'll walk a line right across the piece. Accuracy (staying on the line) is key.


Mike i told James 4 hits and if it doesn't start to go grab the saw. just because i know he likes to  . old age tends to make me a little smarter.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Mike i told James 4 hits and if it doesn't start to go grab the saw. just because i know he likes to  . old age tends to make me a little smarter.


I'm just trying to make it to old age.


----------



## MustangMike

That splitting exercise will help!


----------



## Be Stihl

Ryan A said:


> I have an old 8lb generic maul that the wooden handle cracked. Good enough excuse for me to
> get the isoscore. Almost had the axe but put it back.....it looked partially assembled? No orange portion on the handle and the bottom was open?



That is the X27, best splitting axe I’ve tried. Not found anything that I can’t split with it and I’m 5’8” @ 145lb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

Be Stihl said:


> That is the X27, best splitting axe I’ve tried. Not found anything that I can’t split with it and I’m 5’8” @ 145lb!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, that is the way it is built and why I hang it upside down on the wood pile when I quit for the day. Nothing like a dose of cold water out of that handle down your neck.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well this is a pleasant change! It's now 19°C and raining with the chance of a few flakes up on the hills tonight. Don't think we'll need to light the fire but it is good not to feel like you're being broiled every time you go outside.


Swing on by, just finished sprinkling, then it turned to hail/sleet, now its snowing .
Plenty of fun to be had here. I'm waiting until it's below freezing a little more before I clear the snow, few inches of snow with a crust is a lot nicer than a thin sheet of ice .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, that is the way it is built and why I hang it upside down on the wood pile when I quit for the day. Nothing like a dose of cold water out of that handle down your neck.


Never left mine outside, but that would wake you up lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I blew my north drive out. Little Honda got a work out! Then decided the rest can wait until morning sposed to be flurries until after dark. I just like to be able to get out and if someone needed emergency services they can get in/out. Not that I plan on it but...


----------



## MustangMike

Had 3 appts all close together, but about 45 min away last night. Did not get home till after 11:00, I 84 was so bad I often could not go over 40 MPH. It felt like you were towing a trailer with too much weight in back of the wheels.

Had to take the Escape, not the Mustang, and good thing, climbed a couple of steep snow covered hills (in the Beacon area).

Today, drive way and step are solid sheet of ice. Hopefully, it gets warm enough to melt it. No appts till later today.


----------



## cantoo

It's a little worse out today. Only a few roads closed but visibility is bad at times. I went to work for awhile this morning but got tired of the office real quick. Too nasty out to drive to the jobsite up north, headed home and figured I could just do paperwork at home easier. After cleaning the driveway I decided to go for a little drive back to the bush. Really whiteout when going thru the low spot between fields, the bush looked nice though. Wind side of the bush was nasty but with the wind blocked by the trees it looked quite nice. Should have brought a chainsaw but I have work work to do. I'm sure glad I cut up rounds on Sunday, nice to have a bit of a jump on next year.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> It's a little worse out today. Only a few roads closed but visibility is bad at times. I went to work for awhile this morning but got tired of the office real quick. Too nasty out to drive to the jobsite up north, headed home and figured I could just do paperwork at home easier. After cleaning the driveway I decided to go for a little drive back to the bush. Really whiteout when going thru the low spot between fields, the bush looked nice though. Wind side of the bush was nasty but with the wind blocked by the trees it looked quite nice. Should have brought a chainsaw but I have work work to do. I'm sure glad I cut up rounds on Sunday, nice to have a bit of a jump on next year.View attachment 715188
> View attachment 715192
> View attachment 715187
> View attachment 715186


That pic with the bota looks cool .


----------



## turnkey4099

I'm hoping this is the end of it. 3 day in a row I had to pull out the big snowblower (9hp) to do my drive and paths for the dog around the wood lot. Yesterday was fun, about 6" of powder - blew beautiful plums and blower not overworked. Today? Nope, about 6" of heavy wet snow, blower at full governor the entire time and gear in the bottom notch. It was blowing a big plume though. Supposed to be "chances" of snow for the next week but at least they aren't predicting snow by the ton.


----------



## square1

2 hours last night and you couldn't tell i had touched it by noon today. Another 3 1/2 hours today. I'm running out of places to put snow!


----------



## cantoo

We're just getting it blowing across the roads and fields and it's drifting on the sides of the roads. At least it's still icy underneath. I just picked up our dog at the vets, he had surgery today to remove 4 warts $350. Three weeks ago my daughters cat decided to do something stupid in the barn and managed to break it's rear leg, luckily it was a bad break and they had to amputate it. $2000. In my younger days I would have just shot it but the wife and daughter wouldn't let me. It was a free cat. Good thing I'm saving $1000's burning wood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm hoping this is the end of it. 3 day in a row I had to pull out the big snowblower (9hp) to do my drive and paths for the dog around the wood lot. Yesterday was fun, about 6" of powder - blew beautiful plums and blower not overworked. Today? Nope, about 6" of heavy wet snow, blower at full governor the entire time and gear in the bottom notch. It was blowing a big plume though. Supposed to be "chances" of snow for the next week but at least they aren't predicting snow by the ton.





square1 said:


> 2 hours last night and you couldn't tell i had touched it by noon today. Another 3 1/2 hours today. I'm running out of places to put snow!


It's been a fun week! Something like 3 snowfalls totals 18" or better! 

I was gonna do the neighbors but he has a 3pt blower and a cab! He can manage or at least call if he needs help!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My snow piles are plentiful! I shoulda parked the Rolla down at the bottom for perspective.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Our water piles are epic.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> Our water piles are epic.


Inverted piles!


----------



## woodchip rookie

yea i dont understand how they get so flat on top


----------



## James Miller

A coworkers buddy picked up a band saw mill yesterday. I may go check it out this weekend if I can find time. Been on the 7 days a week work schedule again lately.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> We're just getting it blowing across the roads and fields and it's drifting on the sides of the roads. At least it's still icy underneath. I just picked up our dog at the vets, he had surgery today to remove 4 warts $350. Three weeks ago my daughters cat decided to do something stupid in the barn and managed to break it's rear leg, luckily it was a bad break and they had to amputate it. $2000. In my younger days I would have just shot it but the wife and daughter wouldn't let me. It was a free cat. Good thing I'm saving $1000's burning wood.


our cat adapted pretty good after getting hit by a car and having a back leg amputated. he still tries to scratch his ear with that missing leg.
a friend of mine had a dog named Winston that had all 4 legs amputated. all my buddy could do was take him outside for a drag.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> My snow piles are plentiful! I shoulda parked the Rolla down at the bottom for perspective.


The straight side wall of the barn / workshop gives a good idea.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> a friend of mine had a dog named Winston that had all 4 legs amputated. all my buddy could do was take him outside for a drag.


I see what you did there lol.


----------



## dancan

Cough ,,,
https://www.thespruceeats.com/basic...m_source=cn_nl&utm_content=15990481&utm_term=

See , even a spruce cooking site , how awesome is that !!!!


----------



## Ryan A

Grilling in February with snow on the ground....


----------



## U&A

Grilling requires no pan or parchment paper[emoji23]


Just giving you a hard time. 

Look absolutely delicious man. Im envious. You ever built a fire in your grill and cooked over it? Iv done it a few times and its like camping. So much better flavor 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I bought one of those cowboy grills to set over my fire pit, we used it one time to cook burgers and hot dogs. Then it started raining and I think it has rain pretty much every weekend since.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Grilling requires no pan or parchment paper[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Look absolutely delicious man. Im envious. You ever built a fire in your grill and cooked over it? Iv done it a few times and its like camping. So much better flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to put mine out at the park in muskegon, they said no wood fires, it gets too hot .
You can take the coals right out of the woodburner and use them in there this time of the yr.


----------



## Ryan A

U&A said:


> Grilling requires no pan or parchment paper[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Look absolutely delicious man. Im envious. You ever built a fire in your grill and cooked over it? Iv done it a few times and its like camping. So much better flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense taken! I’ve found this to be the best way to cook bacon wrapped anything. The dripping fat off the bacon would make the open flame get pretty intense and not cook the shrimp all the way through.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> No offense taken! I’ve found this to be the best way to cook bacon wrapped anything. The dripping fat off the bacon would make the open flame get pretty intense and not cook the shrimp all the way through.


It's making me hungry . 
Theres a new tray of shrimp in the fridge .


----------



## James Miller

James Miller said:


> A coworkers buddy picked up a band saw mill yesterday. I may go check it out this weekend if I can find time. Been on the 7 days a week work schedule again lately.


Update on this. My coworker ask him what he would pay for good mill logs and the guy said "I'm not paying for no ****ing logs theres people giving them away all the time". I'd have taken him logs if i found good ones for some boards but with that attitude i think I'll just turn it into firewood.



Ryan A said:


> Grilling in February with snow on the ground....


We maid steaks on the grill tonight. Still snow on the deck.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Update on this. My coworker ask him what he would pay for good mill logs and the guy said "I'm not paying for no ****ing logs theres people giving them away all the time". I'd have taken him logs if i found good ones for some boards but with that attitude i think I'll just turn it into firewood.


 Perhaps you could ask if the shortsighted idjit has a metal detector


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Perhaps you could ask if the shortsighted idjit has a metal detector


As far as I'm concerned he does. The band saw blade will let him know pretty quick. There a nice patch of black walnuts on my coworkers land that have probly only been seen by half dozen people there entire lives. We were gonna drop one and send it to him in 8'6" logs but that idea ended with his comments.


----------



## square1

James Miller said:


> Update on this. My coworker ask him what he would pay for good mill logs and the guy said "I'm not paying for no ****ing logs theres people giving them away all the time". I'd have taken him logs if i found good ones for some boards but with that attitude i think I'll just turn it into firewood.
> 
> We maid steaks on the grill tonight. Still snow on the deck.


LOL! Reminds me of the guy standing on the lake shore eyeing an 18" x 16' half buried in a sandbar ash log 50' out in the lake down the beach a ways. He asked if I knew who owned that stretch of beach. He was going to ask for permission to pull the log out to cut on his mill. I told I didn't know but could bring him logs that size all day long and asked if he was interested. He responded he doesn't pay for logs. I just walked away. He was going to have more actual expense into retrieving that one log and milling it (think time invested and then sand in every crook & crevice plus if it had come from a yard on the lake shore probably a lot of metal) than it would have cost to buy 1/2 dozen from me.


----------



## Philbert

Wheel fell off the snowthrower today. Works as a plow too, going forward (4HP Toro, with rubber paddles). Not so easy dragging it back to the garage.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Wheel fell off the snowthrower today. Works as a plow too, going forward (4HP Toro, with rubber paddles). Not so easy dragging it back to the garage.
> 
> Philbert


So drive it back to the garage running forward instead of pulling it


----------



## turnkey4099

Came home from the coffee meet in town, fixed breakfast, read paper and got all dressed up to retrieve a document at the bank, then go out in the county to check on a tree. WTF? 2 more inches of snow, wet and heavy. Pulled car out of garage and waited for 5 minutes for traffic to clear. solid stream of dtraffic both ways moving slow. Gave up and back in the house to do nothing the rest of the day. 

What snow is down will still be there a week from today with maybe additions per the 7 day forecast.


----------



## Hinerman

Not much but my neighbor had a “red maple” and a mystery tree removed. The tree service put some limbs in my yard.


----------



## Hinerman

Pics of the mystery wood. Any ideas? Leaves were long and skinny.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Looks like a breed of maple?


----------



## Saiso

Be Stihl said:


> That is the X27, best splitting axe I’ve tried. Not found anything that I can’t split with it and I’m 5’8” @ 145lb!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good because it’s something I intend on buying.


----------



## Saiso

Hinerman said:


> Pics of the mystery wood. Any ideas? Leaves were long and skinny.
> 
> View attachment 715635
> View attachment 715638
> View attachment 715641
> View attachment 715642
> View attachment 715643


Second picture resembles our wild and some ornamental apple trees. Was this harder to cut than maple/birch?

Could it have been planted? Or is it in the wild?


----------



## JustJeff

Coupla pics of my stash. The wood stacked along this 4 1/2 ft page wire fence is for next winter. The wood in the big pile is for 20/21. Probably at least 2 full cord in That pile, maybe 2 1/2. Small stack of rounds just waiting for me to pull the splitter out. Might have to wait a while.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Hinerman said:


> Pics of the mystery wood. Any ideas? Leaves were long and skinny.
> 
> View attachment 715635
> View attachment 715638
> View attachment 715641
> View attachment 715642
> View attachment 715643


One of the hybrid Honey Locust without thorns. I have two in the front yard. No maples have narrow leaves.


----------



## James Miller

could be some kind of apple as said earlier.


----------



## abbott295

I was thinking, leaves this time of year? Green or dried up? Something in the peach, plum line maybe. But about the only thing I know that would still be holding leaves yet would be beech, possibly pin oak. A picture of the leaves, maybe?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cuppa tea, lie down to escape the sun then grab my last and third snatch block and try to get the first of three red dragon logs to the landing. Haven't got any way to get lift so am trying brute force. Two blocks gives me about 10t if force and we reached a stalemate at the steepest part of the hill, about 6' from the landing. And that's with the smallest of the three logs!

Will probably blow the whole weekend but if I can get it all to the landing without breaking anything that'll be a win.

Still amazes me what Nemo and the uniforest winch can do, with the help of some mechanical advantage. Wouldn't be surprised if at least one of the farmers that have stopped in over the last week or so to see what hopeless task the idjit with the little tractor amongst the big gums is trying to do, loses their bet this weekend. Would be a change from me losing money.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 715671
> could be some kind of apple as said earlier.


Yellow/Green heart wood looks like Locust.


----------



## Hinerman

Saiso said:


> Second picture resembles our wild and some ornamental apple trees. Was this harder to cut than maple/birch?
> 
> Could it have been planted? Or is it in the wild?



Not harder to cut than maple/birch imo. Yard tree so probably planted. I split a piece with a maul. It split like butter.


----------



## Hinerman

rarefish383 said:


> One of the hybrid Honey Locust without thorns. I have two in the front yard. No maples have narrow leaves.



Correct, not a maple imo. I thought honey locust had a pinkish/salmon tint. This had a yellow tint, like black locust.


----------



## KiwiBro

Is there anyone here with an Echo top handle and a Makita battery chainsaw? Am trying to decide between them. Mainly for small clearance jobs and trimming boards when milling. Too often lately I've had to start the 261 for just a few trimming cuts. Am not a fan of putting 'cold miles' on engines, but might be the occasional day where I'd burn through every battery I have if I was using a Makita chainsaw if on a clearance job and couldn't recharge batteries. Come to think of it, I just had one die on me, so might be time for a few more. Ouch.


----------



## Hinerman

abbott295 said:


> I was thinking, leaves this time of year? Green or dried up? Something in the peach, plum line maybe. But about the only thing I know that would still be holding leaves yet would be beech, possibly pin oak. A picture of the leaves, maybe?



No leaves on the tree, all dried up and on the ground. I will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Hinerman

rarefish383 said:


> Yellow/Green heart wood looks like Locust.



The bark doesn’t match the black locust I have seen, but that doesn’t rule it out. The tree service said they thought it might be soapberry. But the tree had no berries. I’ve cut soapberry before and they have berries on the limbs all year as far As I know; and soapberry is very heavy, and smells like soap iirc.


----------



## rarefish383

Bark looks exactly like mine. I counted the annual rings on yours because it's about the same size as mine. I got about 25 rings, and that's about how long ago I planted mine. So, I'd say the rate of growth is similar. I'd take pics tomorrow but we have a friend in hospice and we are going to see him. If I get home before dark I'll see if I can get some up. Did you see the limb structure before they took it down. They have a very distinct growth pattern.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Is there anyone here with an Echo top handle and a Makita battery chainsaw? Am trying to decide between them. Mainly for small clearance jobs and trimming boards when milling. Too often lately I've had to start the 261 for just a few trimming cuts. Am not a fan of putting 'cold miles' on engines, but might be the occasional day where I'd burn through every battery I have if I was using a Makita chainsaw if on a clearance job and couldn't recharge batteries. Come to think of it, I just had one die on me, so might be time for a few more. Ouch.


Never really thought about cold miles on a saw. Normally start saw and maybe 30 seconds and start cutting.


----------



## U&A

Saiso said:


> Good because it’s something I intend on buying.



Buy a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Never really thought about cold miles on a saw. Normally start saw and maybe 30 seconds and start cutting.


It may be a 5 second cut. That's it for another hour, rinse and repeat. If sub 2" I use the Makita skilly, but otherwise have to use the 261. Would rather not when such short durations.

Thinking about it some more though, with either of the aforementioned wee saws, I'd have to start using picco chain and I've only recently been able to move to standardise on 3/8 across everything, which is great. Not sure I want to go back to having an odd chain out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Cuppa tea, lie down to escape the sun then grab my last and third snatch block and try to get the first of three red dragon logs to the landing. Haven't got any way to get lift so am trying brute force. Two blocks gives me about 10t if force and we reached a stalemate at the steepest part of the hill, about 6' from the landing. And that's with the smallest of the three logs!
> 
> Will probably blow the whole weekend but if I can get it all to the landing without breaking anything that'll be a win.
> 
> Still amazes me what Nemo and the uniforest winch can do, with the help of some mechanical advantage. Wouldn't be surprised if at least one of the farmers that have stopped in over the last week or so to see what hopeless task the idjit with the little tractor amongst the big gums is trying to do, loses their bet this weekend. Would be a change from me losing money.


Any way you could use a winch? My buddy and I are rigging up a receiver/hitch mount for a winch to get the logs out of the woods so it’s easier to cut and/or drag out with the truck. I can post pics when completed. One thing I have used is a cordless reciprocating saw for occasional cuts as your talking.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Any way you could use a winch? My buddy and I are rigging up a receiver/hitch mount for a winch to get the logs out of the woods so it’s easier to cut and/or drag out with the truck. I can post pics when completed. One thing I have used is a cordless reciprocating saw for occasional cuts as your talking.


Have a 4t PTO winch on Nemo but it's probably not pulling more than 3t before clutch slips. It's impossible to even move a log with a direct pull. Two blocks gave me 3x mechanical advantage which got the smallest red dragon log to just below the top of the slope but that was it. But the third block=4x3ish t = 12ish t pull got that and the second, bigger log to the landing. But that's maxing out the winch so I'm not sure how I'll go tomorrow when trying to get the last (butt log) up. These aren't massive logs, but the heaviest I've ever skull dragged up a crazy steep slope like this. Really surprised how well the first two went. But even with three blocks, everything feels right on the edge of disintegration.

Thanks for the recipro idea. I have one and some long blades but might be painfully slow in the bigger cuts. Might have to keep using 261 around mill just leave all trimming to end of the day and do a batch.

Trouble is the 261, being somewhat modified, is really too loud on urban jobs. The last time, on perhaps 6 toothpicks in
Suburbia I got told off and threatened with a shut down. So, still needing something for those gigs but probably another 6 months until might be back in the concrete jungle pruning trees to ground level.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

They make a very aggressive wood blade that 12” 14”? We’re mounting a 12 ton winch when we are ready to go after making the mount.


----------



## farmer steve

Hinerman said:


> Pics of the mystery wood. Any ideas? Leaves were long and skinny.
> 
> View attachment 715635
> View attachment 715638
> View attachment 715641
> View attachment 715642
> View attachment 715643


any pecan trees down your way. that's what the bark reminds me of.


----------



## LondonNeil

told off and threatened?!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Is there anyone here with an Echo top handle and a Makita battery chainsaw? Am trying to decide between them. Mainly for small clearance jobs and trimming boards when milling. Too often lately I've had to start the 261 for just a few trimming cuts. Am not a fan of putting 'cold miles' on engines, but might be the occasional day where I'd burn through every battery I have if I was using a Makita chainsaw if on a clearance job and couldn't recharge batteries. Come to think of it, I just had one die on me, so might be time for a few more. Ouch.



I have both , I feel that the Echo would be the better of the 2 unless you really needed stealth .


----------



## square1

KiwiBro said:


> Have a 4t PTO winch on Nemo but it's probably not pulling more than 3t before clutch slips. It's impossible to even move a log with a direct pull. Two blocks gave me 3x mechanical advantage which got the smallest red dragon log to just below the top of the slope but that was it. But the third block=4x3ish t = 12ish t pull got that and the second, bigger log to the landing. But that's maxing out the winch so I'm not sure how I'll go tomorrow when trying to get the last (butt log) up. These aren't massive logs, but the heaviest I've ever skull dragged up a crazy steep slope like this. Really surprised how well the first two went. But even with three blocks, everything feels right on the edge of disintegration.


Careful dancing around that edge @KiwiBro!
On the winch I just installed the winch itself at 8,000 pound capacity on the first wrap of the drum is the weakest link of the recovery gear set up. Next is the cable at between 9 & 10,000 pounds. Next is the winch to truck mount at 12,000 pounds (though that's a little subjective given my welding ability ) There was actually a little thought given to these "planned failure" points. 

Winch capacity drops as the layer of cable away from the drum increases. If your pulling from the 1st layer of cable with a 3t winch and you double or triple the pull with snatch blocks the "edge of disingration" (I like that term!  ) might rise up quickly. Know where it is and be careful.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> One of the hybrid Honey Locust without thorns. I have two in the front yard. No maples have narrow leaves.


I forgot about the "narrow leaves" part


----------



## Deleted member 149229

33 weeks until the Paul Bunyan Festival.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I have both , I feel that the Echo would be the better of the 2 unless you really needed stealth .


There's your answer Kiwi. Get both!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

For small limbing, pruning, don't care about throw in the back of the truck just in case saws. I use poulan/craftsman saws. I can pick them up used for not much more than a loop of Stihl Picco. They are light and the ones I have had all run good and started easily with good maintenance. When a log rolls over on one or the chain brake spring goes boing or the adjuster takes a crap, I just go find another one. Not super noisy even with a muffler mod. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 3/8 NK would really shine for cutting ends and sharpens fast. Just don't expect to sink it into the nastiest stuff ya can find like I did. Teeth disappear quickly!


----------



## farmer steve

Picked up another scrounging weapon today.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> Picked up another scrounging weapon today.View attachment 715883


 New FarmBoss!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> New FarmBoss!


Gonna have to sell the farm to keep it lol.
I've heard it said if you want to make a little money logging you start out with a lot, I think farming is similar .


farmer steve said:


> Picked up another scrounging weapon today.View attachment 715883


Sweet!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Gonna have to sell the farm to keep it lol.
> I've heard it said if you want to make a little money logging you start out with a lot, I think farming is similar .
> 
> Sweet!


it's if ya wanna make money selling a hundred cords of wood start out with 200 cords.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Picked up another scrounging weapon today.View attachment 715883


I like it


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> it's if ya wanna make money selling a hundred cords of wood start out with 200 cords.


Right on, that and the 241/462 should get you a good start towards making a few bucks .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Right on, that and the 241/462 should get you a good start towards making a few bucks .


Does seem like an unbeatable combo! Even a guy with low aspirations like myself can appreciate efficiency and reliability. Productivity becomes a bonus! Even if it is the plan to begin with!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> told off and threatened?!


Yes. By a council lawyer who on her day off and only after I had dropped the boundary trees that blocked the sun to her property, decided the "ear splitting" noise was too much. Frankly, it was and just my luck to have her as a neighbor on that job.

Maybe an option might be to keep a spare unmolested muffler for any urban jungle expeditions.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I have both , I feel that the Echo would be the better of the 2 unless you really needed stealth .


thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> . . . might be the occasional day where I'd burn through every battery I have if I was using a Makita chainsaw if on a clearance job and couldn't recharge batteries.


Yeah, aside from occasional use, it helps to have several batteries. That is why I always encourage folks to look at the entire battery platform, including other types of tools they might run. That might leave you with a good cache to use when doing chainsaw only tasks.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Am not a fan of putting 'cold miles' on engines, but might be the occasional day where I'd burn through every battery I have if I was using a Makita chainsaw if on a clearance job and couldn't recharge batteries.


Here ya go, starts easy, not affected by cold miles and very quiet pluc eco friendly and batteries never need charged.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any of you MI guys familiar with this? On the wall in PA at a Cracker Barrel.


----------



## KiwiBro

square1 said:


> Careful dancing around that edge @KiwiBro!
> On the winch I just installed the winch itself at 8,000 pound capacity on the first wrap of the drum is the weakest link of the recovery gear set up. Next is the cable at between 9 & 10,000 pounds. Next is the winch to truck mount at 12,000 pounds (though that's a little subjective given my welding ability ) There was actually a little thought given to these "planned failure" points.
> 
> Winch capacity drops as the layer of cable away from the drum increases. If your pulling from the 1st layer of cable with a 3t winch and you double or triple the pull with snatch blocks the "edge of disingration" (I like that term!  ) might rise up quickly. Know where it is and be careful.


thanks. Read you loud and clear. Winch clutch is the weak point here. My previous smaller tractor would stall but not Nemo. Next fail point will probably be the webbing slings that attach a block. Also very important to have the winch lined up in direction of pull because the dozer blade that transfers the load off the 3ph and anchors the tractor can dig in pretty deep. If one cnr of it took most of the load it's asking a lot of one of the link arms not to mention the far front cnr of the tractor gets rather lightweight quite quickly. Nemo has great brakes but without the dozer blade on the winch they are no match for the loads involved. 

Really should get some pics of this butt log cresting the hill if it actually makes it that far. Am not sure uniforest or kioti had that I'm mind when designing their products.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> For small limbing, pruning, don't care about throw in the back of the truck just in case saws. I use poulan/craftsman saws. I can pick them up used for not much more than a loop of Stihl Picco. They are light and the ones I have had all run good and started easily with good maintenance. When a log rolls over on one or the chain brake spring goes boing or the adjuster takes a crap, I just go find another one. Not super noisy even with a muffler mod.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


good idea thanks. Will keep eyes peeled locally.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Gonna have to sell the farm to keep it lol.
> I've heard it said if you want to make a little money logging you start out with a lot, I think farming is similar .
> 
> Sweet!


Hopefully in my lifetime we'll see farmers and all primary producers compensated fairly for their time, money, risks involved. Been too much of a disconnect for too long. Something has to change, starting with our priorities.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> good idea thanks. Will keep eyes peeled locally.


This probably won’t fall in the good idea category, any way to noodle the log to cut down on the weight?


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Have a 4t PTO winch on Nemo but it's probably not pulling more than 3t before clutch slips. It's impossible to even move a log with a direct pull. Two blocks gave me 3x mechanical advantage which got the smallest red dragon log to just below the top of the slope but that was it. But the third block=4x3ish t = 12ish t pull got that and the second, bigger log to the landing. But that's maxing out the winch so I'm not sure how I'll go tomorrow when trying to get the last (butt log) up. These aren't massive logs, but the heaviest I've ever skull dragged up a crazy steep slope like this. Really surprised how well the first two went. But even with three blocks, everything feels right on the edge of disintegration.
> 
> Thanks for the recipro idea. I have one and some long blades but might be painfully slow in the bigger cuts. Might have to keep using 261 around mill just leave all trimming to end of the day and do a batch.
> 
> Trouble is the 261, being somewhat modified, is really too loud on urban jobs. The last time, on perhaps 6 toothpicks in
> Suburbia I got told off and threatened with a shut down. So, still needing something for those gigs but probably another 6 months until might be back in the concrete jungle pruning trees to ground level.



My usual pull is with the truck on a 2x1 (1 snatch block) advantage, next step is to 4x1 with 2 snatchblocks. Never gone beyond that. 4x1 is bad enought - pull 40' of cable to move the log 10'. Broke a lot of tackle with the 4x1.


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> Coupla pics of my stash. The wood stacked along this 4 1/2 ft page wire fence is for next winter. The wood in the big pile is for 20/21. Probably at least 2 full cord in That pile, maybe 2 1/2. Small stack of rounds just waiting for me to pull the splitter out. Might have to wait a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


And some worry bout 2 inches............


----------



## moresnow

hamish said:


> And some worry bout 2 inches............



My stacks are very similar. Snow drifted to near the top on both sides. Makes it easy to NOT go out cutting/splitting/stacking! I can't even get to mine.


----------



## James Miller

I saw @rarefish383 doing this in one of his picks and thought I'd try it. Works well for splitting big rounds by hand. Also it looks like the 7910 will be my one saw plan till I can get some parts an time to work on the 490 and 590.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Here ya go, starts easy, not affected by cold miles and very quiet pluc eco friendly and batteries never need charged.


I guaranty my batteries would need recharged more often using that.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Any of you MI guys familiar with this? On the wall in PA at a Cracker Barrel.


I'm not, but I'm a member at the noneeda gun club.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Even if it is the plan to begin with!


Your right, a good starter plan, then get the 550 mark II and a 572 .
I'd take either set myself .


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> This probably won’t fall in the good idea category, any way to noodle the log to cut down on the weight?


Having got so close but yet so far this morning with three blocks, and with the log now parked in the chute 6' from the top like a beached whale that's about the only option left. It doesn't matter that my go-to noodling bar was turned into a noodle a week ago and the replacement isnt here yet, because 42” ain't even close to getting through this thing. Only other bar I've up here is a 72" off an old slabber so that's worth a shot this arvo. will have toake up an aux' oiler of some sort. Am not looking forward to ripping the log on a steep slope that's almost impossible to stand upright on. 

Other option is just leave it there and mill the two logs on the landing and hope I get rained off so can grab the last and fourth block I have. It's a big don't argue block that's way overkill but with that I'm putting about 15t of hurt on the log so will be enough I feel. If only I had it here, but have never needed it in 5 years. Until now. But am out if big shackles and slings too. Will have to measure my slings. Is not often I need to join them to make it around a log. But if I leave the log in the chute until get more gear here, it's unlikely I can get anything else to the landing as it's taking up the whole chute and then some, like a school bus parked across handicapped parking spaces. It looks just plain wrong like whoever is driving that log might be a sandwich short of a picnic to park it there.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 715988
> I saw @rarefish383 doing this in one of his picks and thought I'd try it. Works well for splitting big rounds by hand. Also it looks like the 7910 will be my one saw plan till I can get some parts an time to work on the 490 and 590.


Looks good James.
What happened to the echos.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> It looks just plain wrong like whoever is driving that log might be a sandwich short of a picnic


Like Dahmer said, maybe it's time to remove a slice or two .
At least you will be able to use the slope/gravity to your advantage to cut a slab or two off it.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Like Dahmer said, maybe it's time to remove a slice or two .
> At least you will be able to use the slope/gravity to your advantage to cut a slab or two off it.


Just checked, don't have 404 rims, 3hr return trip to buy one and a few links to make chain fit 395. The universe doesn't like me today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Started cutting some of the free delivered yard wood for next year. Felt good to run a saw. Been months.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Just checked, don't have 404 rims, 3hr return trip to buy one and a few links to make chain fit 395. The universe doesn't like me today.


Some days are that way aren't they .
Here's what I did today. It's a pretty good sized elm, the 28 on my 576 wouldn't reach through it, it was short by about 4". I used the skidding winch to encourage it to go where we wanted it, they were very concerned with it going the opposite way and hitting the high voltage wires , but I wasn't .
I like the large black locust stump, look at that back cut, the "farmers cut".


----------



## Ryan A

Delivered 1/3 cord of green oak for $90 today. Really need something better suited to deliver in.

Slightly off topic but looking for a decent truck. Not brand biased, but have always been a GM guy. Looking for a 1999-2013 body style Sierra/Silverado 2500 4 door 4x4 but man, the prices are CRAZY! Trying to find something with decent miles is a hard find. Seems like every truck I see has 150k+ miles and they want 8-10k. Not opposed to Dodge or Ford either but again, prices seem super steep!

I basically want something decent to haul wood and deliver, can fit the wife and two little ones behind me, and 4x4 for winter, the beach/surf fishing. I’ve been searching CL and Facebook Marketplace for a while now. Am I missing anywhere else to search?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> it's taking up the whole chute and then some, like a school bus parked across handicapped parking spaces. It looks just plain wrong like whoever is driving that log might be a sandwich short of a picnic to park it there.



No way!!


----------



## Cowboy254

WoOT!!






Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks good James.
> What happened to the echos.


I put the 325 b/c back on the 490 and forgot to tighten the nut to hold the rim. It fell off mid cut earlier and is lost in the wood pile so I'll need to pick up another. 590 starts and then dies probly carb related.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> WoOT!!
> 
> View attachment 716087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.



The states dont get the diesel. Good for you man. Thats a great truck. 10 speed auto or manual?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> The states dont get the diesel. Good for you man. Thats a great truck. 10 speed auto or manual?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> WoOT!!
> 
> View attachment 716087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.


Congrats on the new ride.
Are you having them put a winch on it right away .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I put the 325 b/c back on the 490 and forgot to tighten the nut to hold the rim. It fell off mid cut earlier and is lost in the wood pile so I'll need to pick up another. 590 starts and then dies probly carb related.


Bummer James.
Does it have spark when it dies. 
Just talked to a guy today(a not so close neighbor) said his dolmar 133 needs a coil, figure I'd throw it out there in case anyone knows of something for him.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new ride.
> Are you having them put a winch on it right away .



YES!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.


That's funny, around here a maul trans is a theft deterrent system, only truck drivers will steal those lol.
I don't know how to vehicles with less than 10 gears .


Cowboy254 said:


> YES!


Sweet. Is it remote controlled .


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, around here a maul trans is a theft deterrent system, only truck drivers will steal those lol.
> I don't know how to vehicles with less than 10 gears .
> Sweet. Is it remote controlled .



Well, right away once I get hold of it. The aftermarket ones are the go.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.



Perfect answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Delivered 1/3 cord of green oak for $90 today. Really need something better suited to deliver in.
> 
> Slightly off topic but looking for a decent truck. Not brand biased, but have always been a GM guy. Looking for a 1999-2013 body style Sierra/Silverado 2500 4 door 4x4 but man, the prices are CRAZY! Trying to find something with decent miles is a hard find. Seems like every truck I see has 150k+ miles and they want 8-10k. Not opposed to Dodge or Ford either but again, prices seem super steep!
> 
> I basically want something decent to haul wood and deliver, can fit the wife and two little ones behind me, and 4x4 for winter, the beach/surf fishing. I’ve been searching CL and Facebook Marketplace for a while now. Am I missing anywhere else to search?


I was talking with a guy out here who has a 95 ford f250 extended cab for 6500, it came from San Diego, says no rust .
Little older than the vintage you quoted I know, rust free trucks in that range aren't cheap .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, right away once I get hold of it. The aftermarket ones are the go.


I have a remote for one I can put in a receiver style trailer hitch, just need a battery and a strap and I can bring it about anywhere. I rarely use that one, but the skidding winch on the tractor gets used a good bit.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Steve, you are going to like that saw, they are sweet! I did a minor muff mod to mine, works great (2 - 1/4" holes).


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Delivered 1/3 cord of green oak for $90 today. Really need something better suited to deliver in.
> 
> Slightly off topic but looking for a decent truck. Not brand biased, but have always been a GM guy. Looking for a 1999-2013 body style Sierra/Silverado 2500 4 door 4x4 but man, the prices are CRAZY! Trying to find something with decent miles is a hard find. Seems like every truck I see has 150k+ miles and they want 8-10k. Not opposed to Dodge or Ford either but again, prices seem super steep!
> 
> I basically want something decent to haul wood and deliver, can fit the wife and two little ones behind me, and 4x4 for winter, the beach/surf fishing. I’ve been searching CL and Facebook Marketplace for a while now. Am I missing anywhere else to search?



That second pic is Dancantastic!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Congrats Steve, you are going to like that saw, they are sweet! I did a minor muff mod to mine, works great (2 - 1/4" holes).



MAN!

thats a good lookin saw. Need some saw dust on it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Yes. By a council lawyer who on her day off and only after I had dropped the boundary trees that blocked the sun to her property, decided the "ear splitting" noise was too much. Frankly, it was and just my luck to have her as a neighbor on that job.
> 
> Maybe an option might be to keep a spare unmolested muffler for any urban jungle expeditions.


Check with you porter but I’m pretty sure put a stock muffler on a ported saw is not a good idea as it will get to hot and cook your engine.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> I was talking with a guy out here who has a 95 ford f250 extended cab for 6500, it came from San Diego, says no rust .
> Little older than the vintage you quoted I know, rust free trucks in that range aren't cheap .



I LOVE the old body style Fords. They are even hard to find that aren’t high miles, cab corners and wheel wells gone around here for a decent price.Again, no age or brand restrictions, just want reliable, extended cab 4x4. Logger Nate’s Truck would be a dream......

Dodge w250 or next gen after that. 
Imports? Wouldn’t be opposed to a Toyota or Nissan Titan. Again, sounds if the right deal came my way I would pounce.....


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Bummer James.
> Does it have spark when it dies.
> Just talked to a guy today(a not so close neighbor) said his dolmar 133 needs a coil, figure I'd throw it out there in case anyone knows of something for him.


I dont think it's the coil. If it is it's getting a 620 unlimited coil, more for the extra timing advance then the fact its unlimited.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> I LOVE the old body style Fords. They are even hard to find that aren’t high miles, cab corners and wheel wells gone around here for a decent price.Again, no age or brand restrictions, just want reliable, extended cab 4x4. Logger Nate’s Truck would be a dream......
> 
> Dodge w250 or next gen after that.
> Imports? Wouldn’t be opposed to a Toyota or Nissan Titan. Again, sounds if the right deal came my way I would pounce.....


I'm looking at a Titan right now. If you go that route make sure its 06 or newer. They went to heavier duty internals in the rear and stronger cases in the front in 06. The one I'm looking at is has the factory selectable locker and high end interior so it would be good for family duty and work. If that doesn't work I'm just gonna find an f250 and call it done.


----------



## KiwiBro

Needed to be on the edge of the landing for lift but 50m back to only have a few wraps on the drum for pulling force. Either way by itself wasn't enough.

Put fork tines together, dug the top off the chute as far as I dare, and farmer came over with her tractor to act as an anchor. So, I stayed on the edge, she parked 50m back, and for once today I got lucky and we got that log up. It's not the biggest but given the slope it is the most I've asked of the winch.




Deconstructing red dragon tomorrow shall be most rewarding.

Oh and fwiw, my 12t jack that didn't cooperate the other day has been tested and it bypassed at just under 4t. I feel a bit better about that. No more chinesium jacks for me.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> WoOT!!
> 
> View attachment 716087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.


Heck of a deal Cowboy. One sweeeet ride!

Will it burn through tyres as fast as the suby?


----------



## KiwiBro

Good thinking, thanks.


Jeffkrib said:


> Check with you porter but I’m pretty sure put a stock muffler on a ported saw is not a good idea as it will get to hot and cook your engine.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> WoOT!!
> 
> View attachment 716087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.


3.5t tow capacity will be nice, I think you’ve made a good choice Cowboy...... Your very good at making good choices based on the saws you have


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ryan A said:


> Slightly off topic but looking for a decent truck. I’ve been searching CL and Facebook Marketplace for a while now. Am I missing anywhere else to search?


autotrader.com

I have an 01 4x4 dually I am selling. 156,000mi. Has rust. $5,000 scrounger special price.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.



I've got a 2007 BT-50 auto and love it, I wouldn't own another manual, auto's a diesels are a match made in heaven. Mines always carting wood in the back, ocassionally I put a trailer on it for camping but I don't cut enough wood to worry about carting a trailer out and honestly I couldn't be bothered doing so, not in the stuff I cut in where you often have to cut a track into the wood so trying to get a ute and trailer in and out of that would be a bloody nightmare LOL.

Nice ute mate, I hope it serves you well.


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.


 


KiwiBro said:


> Needed to be on the edge of the landing for lift but 50m back to only have a few wraps on the drum for pulling force. Either way by itself wasn't enough.
> 
> Put fork tines together, dug the top off the chute as far as I dare, and farmer came over with her tractor to act as an anchor. So, I stayed on the edge, she parked 50m back, and for once today I got lucky and we got that log up. It's not the biggest but given the slope it is the most I've asked of the winch.
> 
> View attachment 716123
> 
> 
> Deconstructing red dragon tomorrow shall be most rewarding.
> 
> Oh and fwiw, my 12t jack that didn't cooperate the other day has been tested and it bypassed at just under 4t. I feel a bit better about that. No more chinesium jacks for me.


<whew>Finally, we can all breath again! </whew!>


----------



## JustJeff

Once you have had a truck, it would be hard to live without one I'd imagine. I haven't tried it myself yet but gas prices make me think of it. Here in the great white north they sprinkle so much salt on the road for those who refuse to use winter tires and develop driving skills, that vehicles rot out quickly. They are using a liquid of some sort as well now and cars seem to rot even faster. I'm a firm believer in rust spraying but you have to do it from new. Take a 3-4 yr old truck, you can spray it but the damage is done even if it looks good now, wait a couple years and you'll see. Buying new isn't everyone's cup of tea but I like to take care of a truck and keep it. My last one I drove for 14 years and it's still running around looking good. My goal is 10 years on this 2013 then I will reassess. Till then I squint my eyes while driving past the dealership!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Delivered 1/3 cord of green oak for $90 today. Really need something better suited to deliver in.
> 
> Slightly off topic but looking for a decent truck. Not brand biased, but have always been a GM guy. Looking for a 1999-2013 body style Sierra/Silverado 2500 4 door 4x4 but man, the prices are CRAZY! Trying to find something with decent miles is a hard find. Seems like every truck I see has 150k+ miles and they want 8-10k. Not opposed to Dodge or Ford either but again, prices seem super steep!
> 
> I basically want something decent to haul wood and deliver, can fit the wife and two little ones behind me, and 4x4 for winter, the beach/surf fishing. I’ve been searching CL and Facebook Marketplace for a while now. Am I missing anywhere else to search?


Maybe I should have put my 99 Ram in the classified. I traded it in on my new F150. It had the Club cab with the small jump door, 5.9, 4X4. Had some rust started on the drivers rocker panel. It was only a 1500, but it pulled my 5K dump trailer easy. It had a few little things that needed done. Of course they were the PITA things. The front brake lines were so pitted it looked like they would pop the next time I stomped on the brakes. The dealer gave me $1500 so I let it go so I wouldn't have to mess with it. I just got my right knee replaced so I didn't want to be flopping around under it.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I LOVE the old body style Fords. They are even hard to find that aren’t high miles, cab corners and wheel wells gone around here for a decent price.Again, no age or brand restrictions, just want reliable, extended cab 4x4. Logger Nate’s Truck would be a dream......
> 
> Dodge w250 or next gen after that.
> Imports? Wouldn’t be opposed to a Toyota or Nissan Titan. Again, sounds if the right deal came my way I would pounce.....


If your interested hit me up in a pm and I'll get his number to you. I saw pictures of it and it looked pretty sweet. If I didn't need more interior storage I'd be all over it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Maybe I should have put my 99 Ram in the classified. I traded it in on my new F150. It had the Club cab with the small jump door, 5.9, 4X4. Had some rust started on the drivers rocker panel. It was only a 1500, but it pulled my 5K dump trailer easy. It had a few little things that needed done. Of course they were the PITA things. The front brake lines were so pitted it looked like they would pop the next time I stomped on the brakes. The dealer gave me $1500 so I let it go so I wouldn't have to mess with it. I just got my right knee replaced so I didn't want to be flopping around under it.


If it wasn't rusted bad you should have, but that's water under the bridge now.
How you liking the new ride, both the knee and the truck .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Some days are that way aren't they .
> Here's what I did today. It's a pretty good sized elm, the 28 on my 576 wouldn't reach through it, it was short by about 4". I used the skidding winch to encourage it to go where we wanted it, they were very concerned with it going the opposite way and hitting the high voltage wires , but I wasn't .
> I like the large black locust stump, look at that back cut, the "farmers cut".
> View attachment 716080
> View attachment 716081
> View attachment 716082
> View attachment 716083


HEY!!! watch them farmer comments.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> WoOT!!
> 
> View attachment 716087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute yesterday, 24kms on the clock. Took for a test drive at 9am, put deposit on it at 9.30am. Get a few add-ons applied and pick up in a week or so. 12.5G off the RRP, couldn't let it go unscrounged. 3.2L 5cyl TD, 3500kg towing capacity. Now all I need is a decent trailer and every tree in a 50km radius had better look out. Run, Forest.


Sweet ride cowboy.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> HEY!!! watch them farmer comments.


Well if the shoe fits lol.
That's the largest black locust stump I've ever seen. A few yrs ago I posted pictures of some that were bigger in someone's front yard, but it was the whole tree, the were huge as far as black locust go .


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Heck of a deal Cowboy. One sweeeet ride!
> 
> Will it burn through tyres as fast as the suby?



I would imagine so. It comes with tyres that are more highway than off-road so that'll have to change soon and you know what that means 



bigfellascott said:


> I've got a 2007 BT-50 auto and love it, I wouldn't own another manual, auto's a diesels are a match made in heaven. Mines always carting wood in the back, ocassionally I put a trailer on it for camping but I don't cut enough wood to worry about carting a trailer out and honestly I couldn't be bothered doing so, not in the stuff I cut in where you often have to cut a track into the wood so trying to get a ute and trailer in and out of that would be a bloody nightmare LOL.
> 
> Nice ute mate, I hope it serves you well.



I hear you re the auto but there's a principle at stake here . In any case, this was a one-off scrounging opportunity and it was manual, take it or leave it. So I took it and liked it .

Mainly I'm looking forward to being able to scrounge more than 1 cube at a time.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Well if the shoe fits lol.
> That's the largest black locust stump I've ever seen. A few yrs ago I posted pictures of some that were bigger in someone's front yard, but it was the whole tree, the were huge as far as black locust go .



I saw one that was somewhere around 7' diameter.. Multiple stems grown together.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> If it wasn't rusted bad you should have, but that's water under the bridge now.
> How you liking the new ride, both the knee and the truck .


Both are doing great. I saw my surgeon about 4 weeks ago for my 8 week follow up. He said every thing was going well and the next few weeks were the most critical in my rehab because, I was feeling good, all of the sutures were heeled, and the scar tissue wasn't stiffened up yet. I had a rehab apt the next day. Got there and they said my insurance had been terminated. I have Cigna insurance, Cigna has a spin off company that does all of their OT and PT billing, called American Specialty Health. ASH was sending my claims to the wrong address. I talked to them every day for three weeks and they refused to send the claims to the address on my medical card. They said they had their own number and that's the only one they would use. My insurance is through the Teamsters, I had to get the President of our Local to get up Cigna's butt and get things straightened out. Finally after missing 3 weeks of therapy they got it straightened out. I was still working at the gym on my own and making good progress. It just sucks that a third party can just stop all of your insurance because they are too stupid to read the address on your card.


----------



## James Miller

Look what I dragged kicking and screaming out of it's dark hiding place. Been no rain for 3 days so I ran up and got the rest of the wood I had split at my spot.


----------



## farmer steve

Better add that to your Sig line.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I would imagine so. It comes with tyres that are more highway than off-road so that'll have to change soon and you know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you re the auto but there's a principle at stake here . In any case, this was a one-off scrounging opportunity and it was manual, take it or leave it. So I took it and liked it .
> 
> Mainly I'm looking forward to being able to scrounge more than 1 cube at a time.



It will serve you well I'm sure mate, we get cutting in some pretty average country at times and the Ol 
BT does the job just fine so your's will **** it in I'm sure.


----------



## bigfellascott

These are the sorts of loads we put on my mates ute.


----------



## bigfellascott

Some of the wood I've been cutting lately (mostly Peppermint and some Stringy) we also have about 20 loads on the ground ready to be delivered when needed but still a long long way shy of what we will need this year I'm sure. I'm not much help to my mates but I do get in and try as best I can (bloody frustraiting being a fat bastard) anyway that's life I guess.


----------



## James Miller

Why


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716302
> Look what I dragged kicking and screaming out of it's dark hiding place. Been no rain for 3 days so I ran up and got the rest of the wood I had split at my spot.


Desperate times require desperate measures . Maybe you will be more motivated to get the others running now lol. The great thing is we have choices, we are truly blessed. Hope you get the others fixed soon.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Both are doing great. I saw my surgeon about 4 weeks ago for my 8 week follow up. He said every thing was going well and the next few weeks were the most critical in my rehab because, I was feeling good, all of the sutures were heeled, and the scar tissue wasn't stiffened up yet. I had a rehab apt the next day. Got there and they said my insurance had been terminated. I have Cigna insurance, Cigna has a spin off company that does all of their OT and PT billing, called American Specialty Health. ASH was sending my claims to the wrong address. I talked to them every day for three weeks and they refused to send the claims to the address on my medical card. They said they had their own number and that's the only one they would use. My insurance is through the Teamsters, I had to get the President of our Local to get up Cigna's butt and get things straightened out. Finally after missing 3 weeks of therapy they got it straightened out. I was still working at the gym on my own and making good progress. It just sucks that a third party can just stop all of your insurance because they are too stupid to read the address on your card.


Well glad your new rides are working well .
Sorry the insurance company isn't working well with you. Good thing you have someone to fight for you. I have a similar deal going with an IRA that was transferred/sold to another company, I've got, our investor says it won't be a problem, good thing we "have people" lol.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Some of the wood I've been cutting lately (mostly Peppermint and some Stringy) we also have about 20 loads on the ground ready to be delivered when needed but still a long long way shy of what we will need this year I'm sure. I'm not much help to my mates but I do get in and try as best I can (bloody frustraiting being a fat bastard) anyway that's life I guess.


I think I like peppermint, that looks good .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> These are the sorts of loads we put on my mates ute.


Love the intake snorkel, ever had to use it?


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I saw one that was somewhere around 7' diameter.. Multiple stems grown together.


That's huge, I wonder how old it is.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Better add that to your Sig line.


Shirks is probably closing so there might be more dolmars in there.


----------



## U&A

Can tou guus help me ID this?

Iv cut 2 if these down so far. Very white wood. Easy to cut. Long strait grain. SUPER easy to split. Easiest iv ever experienced. I feel like I could split it with my hand like the guy in the Geico commercial[emoji23][emoji23]. Half of a lazy axe swing will split a pc 23” in diameter right down the middle. 

Both were 60’ tall and about 22”-23” diameter at the bottom. The picture makes the bark look way more green. Went outside in the natural light the bark looks very gray. Environment is in my woods, moist soil that drains well. Though close to my wetlands. 

I’m wondering if this is a beech tree that has a beech bark disease. Looks a little moldy. The bark is very smooth with no furrows. Very thin.

Have not burned any yet

Im in L.P. Michigan

Thank you much guys
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

U&A said:


> Can tou guus help me ID this?
> 
> Iv cut 2 if these down so far. Very white wood. Easy to cut. Long strait grain. SUPER easy to split. Easiest iv ever experienced. I feel like I could split it with my hand like the guy in the Geico commercial[emoji23][emoji23]. Half of a lazy axe swing will split a pc 23” in diameter right down the middle.
> 
> Both were 60’ tall and about 22”-23” diameter at the bottom. The picture makes the bark look way more green. Went outside in the natural light the bark looks very gray. Environment is in my woods, moist soil that drains well. Though close to my wetlands.
> 
> I’m wondering if this is a beech tree that has a beech bark disease. Looks a little moldy. The bark is very smooth with no furrows. Very thin.
> 
> Have not burned any yet
> 
> Im in L.P. Michigan
> 
> Thank you much guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like Tulip or Poplar. Very easy to split and a very light wood.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Looks like young wood (limb) from some flavor of maple. What does the trunk bark look like?


----------



## U&A

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Looks like young wood (limb) from some flavor of maple. What does the trunk bark look like?



That was trunk at the first split. Maybe 30 feet up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I would guess, based on the description, Silver Maple.


----------



## woodhounder

MustangMike said:


> I would guess, based on the description, Silver Maple.


Yes, but the bark is not Sliver Maple. I'd say Sugar Maple.


----------



## U&A

95custmz said:


> Looks like Tulip or Poplar. Very easy to split and a very light wood.



Tulip has furrows. So its not tulip. Gues it may be a poplar. 

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

woodhounder said:


> Yes, but the bark is not Sliver Maple. I'd say Sugar Maple.



I was thinking that too but was not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Some days are that way aren't they .
> Here's what I did today. It's a pretty good sized elm, the 28 on my 576 wouldn't reach through it, it was short by about 4". I used the skidding winch to encourage it to go where we wanted it, they were very concerned with it going the opposite way and hitting the high voltage wires , but I wasn't .
> I like the large black locust stump, look at that back cut, the "farmers cut".
> View attachment 716080
> View attachment 716081
> View attachment 716082
> View attachment 716083


nice going. The winch is pretty darn useful. How are you getting your line in the trees? I've been hurling a shackle tied to some thin dyneema line but have my limits in distance, accuracy and patience. Have a big shot on order to see if that's any better. 

Also, what line are you using? There are a few big gums here that I'll need about 200' of line out to stay out of dangers way, and I'll need to retain the option of cutting the line if the tree goes its own way, rather than slingshotting Nemo over a road or down a gully. But that much suitable strength dyneema rope is way out of my budget.


----------



## U&A

Im just so used to maple having branches way down low. But this one was deep in the woods so it was reaching for light. Branch’s were not present for the first 30 feet. 

Im going with sugar maple now. 

You guys rock!
Thank you for letting me pick your brains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Looks like young wood (limb) from some flavor of maple. What does the trunk bark look like?





MustangMike said:


> I would guess, based on the description, Silver Maple.





U&A said:


> I was thinking that too but was not sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Silver maple .


woodhounder said:


> Yes, but the bark is not Sliver Maple. I'd say Sugar Maple.


Sure it is. Also if it was sugar maple there would be very little "fuzz" on the end where it's cut.


U&A said:


> Im going with sift maple now.


No definitely not, none here in Michigan .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> nice going. The winch is pretty darn useful. How are you getting your line in the trees? I've been hurling a shackle tied to some thin dyneema line but have my limits in distance, accuracy and patience. Have a big shot on order to see if that's any better.
> 
> Also, what line are you using? There are a few big gums here that I'll need about 200' of line out to stay out of dangers way, and I'll need to retain the option of cutting the line if the tree goes its own way, rather than slingshotting Nemo over a road or down a gully. But that much suitable strength dyneema rope is way out of my budget.


Thanks. It sure is. I use a ladder and a choker when I'm using the winch.
I have a big shot for setting lines, it will get you where you want to be, but isolating a branch spar can be fun.
I have various ropes I can use that are 9/16', if I needed something real strong I'd get a 5/8. I usually use the winch set about 25' off the ground and that's enough to encourage most around here to do what you want them to, but if it wasn't I'd just set a line higher.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Silver maple .
> 
> Sure it is. Also if it was sugar maple there would be very little "fuzz" on the end where it's cut.
> 
> No definitely not, none here in Michigan .



LOL^^^

Fat fingered it 

Meant sugar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Bark looks just like the Silver Maple I have in my back lot, Sugar Maple is not soft.

Look at the Silver Maple branch going off to the left of the fork, that is it!

https://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification


----------



## panolo

I'm with Mike. Sugar is harder than oak in my opinion.


----------



## Logger nate

Well not much firewood related stuff here lately other than burning some. Have been moving little snow lately though...


ski area about 6 miles from us


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716302
> Look what I dragged kicking and screaming out of it's dark hiding place. Been no rain for 3 days so I ran up and got the rest of the wood I had split at my spot.



I don't mind the MS250's they are nice and lite. We had one a while back that had issues with being re started after it ran for a bit, I think we had to use the choke to get it going again after only being switched off a few mins (can't quite remember now) do you have any issues like or similar to that with yours?


----------



## bigfellascott

Logger nate said:


> Well not much firewood related stuff here lately other than burning some. Have been moving little snow lately though...View attachment 716373
> View attachment 716374
> View attachment 716376
> ski area about 6 miles from usView attachment 716375



That's a lot of snow to deal with mate, good luck with that!


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> I think I like peppermint, that looks good .



Yeah I like burning it, I can cut wood that burns hotter and lasts longer but I don't like to use it too much as it's hard on fireboxs) burns em out quickly if used a lot and ran hot. The pepper puts out good heat and is easier to split and lighter to lift which for me is important as it's hard going trying to split box and lifting big rounds is near impossible due to the weight of em.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Love the intake snorkel, ever had to use it?



Yeah every now and then it's needed mate.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's huge, I wonder how old it is.



Probably back to the original settlers that homesteaded the land back in the 1800s. BL is non-native here. I harvested almost 10 cord of it from that one farmstead. Killed by the Locust Borer.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> I don't mind the MS250's they are nice and lite. We had one a while back that had issues with being re started after it ran for a bit, I think we had to use the choke to get it going again after only being switched off a few mins (can't quite remember now) do you have any issues like or similar to that with yours?


I've never had problems with restarts. Used to have problems with the wire for the off switch coming loose and having to choke it dead. Fixed that only other problem I have is it's a turd with the 18" 325 setup and I'm not willing to spend $100 to convert it to picco. When the nut I need for the 490 shows up I'll probly let it crawl back in it's dark hole and forget it again.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I've never had problems with restarts. Used to have problems with the wire for the off switch coming loose and having to choke it dead. Fixed that only other problem I have is it's a turd with the 18" 325 setup and I'm not willing to spend $100 to convert it to picco. When the nut I need for the 490 shows up I'll probly let it crawl back in it's dark hole and forget it again.


i have picco bars and chains collecting dust up here. maybe even a sprocket. i'll look this morning.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> i have picco bars and chains collecting dust up here. maybe even a sprocket. i'll look this morning.



Yeah I don't think I'd run a 18" bar on one either, a 14" would suit it better I reckon. This one a mate fixed for a customber was weird and it seems a common enough problem from what he was saying, I just can't remember if we had to choke it or if it was flooding after it was switched off, either way it was a PITA other than that issue it ran strong in the wood for what it was, I liked how lite it was compared to my 029super.


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah I don't think I'd run a 18" bar on one either, a 14" would suit it better I reckon. This one a mate fixed for a customber was weird and it seems a common enough problem from what he was saying, I just can't remember if we had to choke it or if it was flooding after it was switched off, either way it was a PITA other than that issue it ran strong in the wood for what it was, I liked how lite it was compared to my 029super.


iv'e run the 16"P on my 023 and 250 since new with no problems. Ran James 250 with the .325/18 and just not enough ooomph for that B/C combo.


----------



## svk

Long time no talk...

We have a LOT of snow now but temps have been mild. I mean it’s -19 now but will be up to +12 later. And although it’s relatively cold, it’s only been subzero for a few hours so nothing like the bone chilling cold of a few weeks ago. We are into late winter so the sun has more power now so it feels good as long as you can stay out of the wind. It was about 15 on Saturday and I was outside grilling in a sweatshirt.


----------



## MustangMike

We were supposed to get snow last night, but not so much. However, my stairs are solid ice, will have to bring folks in through the garage!

Would rather have had snow.


----------



## muddstopper

All I can say about the snow is, I have been able to see my ground all winter, a couple of dusting and thats it. Actually the next few weeks are when we usually get most of our snow. As cold as it was the last few weeks, I think I have burnt less wood this winter than I can remember before. I have about 6 cords or so ready to burn, maybe it wont spoil before next winter. If it will stop raining, I plan on overseeding my lawn next week. If all the rain we have had had of been snow, My house would probably be buried 6ft under. I was mowing my grass this time last year and mowed every week until around the first of Dec.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> iv'e run the 16"P on my 023 and 250 since new with no problems. Ran James 250 with the .325/18 and just not enough ooomph for that B/C combo.



Yeah the low profile Picco would be a better option for sure, I can't remember what B/C was on the 250 we were testing, I assume whatever the factory setup was at the time.

I'm thinking of putting a 20" bar on the 394 - that would hunt through the wood like nothing LOL


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a 20 on my 395. Eats everything it sees.


----------



## rarefish383

You guys, something is just wrong here. You keep getting smaller and smaller saws with smaller and smaller chains. 20-30 years ago, I was trying to find a roots style super charger that would run off a small chain drive inside the clutch bell, so it would spool up fast and then have the clutch kick in. I wanted to design a 1" chain that would cut through a 40" Oak log with 8-10 revolutions of the chain. Before long you will have saws so small you will be able to cut the stems off of leaves!


----------



## Philbert

We are getting old. Big stuff is heavy to lift. 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, something is just wrong here. You keep getting smaller and smaller saws with smaller and smaller chains. 20-30 years ago, I was trying to find a roots style super charger that would run off a small chain drive inside the clutch bell, so it would spool up fast and then have the clutch kick in. I wanted to design a 1" chain that would cut through a 40" Oak log with 8-10 revolutions of the chain. Before long you will have saws so small you will be able to cut the stems off of leaves!


 And here I am considering boreing a case to accept a bigger bore cyl just so I can have a big saw on a light frame. If I can get a 90cc saw on a 10lb frame, I would go for it.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, something is just wrong here. You keep getting smaller and smaller saws with smaller and smaller chains. 20-30 years ago, I was trying to find a roots style super charger that would run off a small chain drive inside the clutch bell, so it would spool up fast and then have the clutch kick in. I wanted to design a 1" chain that would cut through a 40" Oak log with 8-10 revolutions of the chain. Before long you will have saws so small you will be able to cut the stems off of leaves!



Theres a good chance one of these shows up shortly. It's only 40cc bigger then the 7910.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> You guys, something is just wrong here. You keep getting smaller and smaller saws with smaller and smaller chains. 20-30 years ago, I was trying to find a roots style super charger that would run off a small chain drive inside the clutch bell, so it would spool up fast and then have the clutch kick in. I wanted to design a 1" chain that would cut through a 40" Oak log with 8-10 revolutions of the chain. Before long you will have saws so small you will be able to cut the stems off of leaves!


That's one of the contests at GTG's. Leaf stem trimming. Takes a a steady hand.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> We are getting old. Big stuff is heavy to lift.
> 
> Philbert


+1


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> +1


Guess that 5200 will need a new home soon


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Guess that 5200 will need a new home soon


Old, not ancient.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Guess that 5200 will need a new home soon


What the rim/sprocket setup on the 250?
I have bars and chains. Found 1 clutch sprocket in picco.


----------



## James Miller

It's a 7 tooth spur setup.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah I like burning it, I can cut wood that burns hotter and lasts longer but I don't like to use it too much as it's hard on fireboxs) burns em out quickly if used a lot and ran hot. The pepper puts out good heat and is easier to split and lighter to lift which for me is important as it's hard going trying to split box and lifting big rounds is near impossible due to the weight of em.


I like the dead standing or on the ground if it's not rotting. Here's some hard maple/sugar maple I burned last night since we were talking about it.
Pretty sure the sugar maple and the peppermint are both "sweet" burning woods .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Probably back to the original settlers that homesteaded the land back in the 1800s. BL is non-native here. I harvested almost 10 cord of it from that one farmstead. Killed by the Locust Borer.


I was thinking of that when you posted it, but it wouldn't have been that old I don't think .
One of my favorite woods to burn and work with.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716564
> Theres a good chance one of these shows up shortly. It's only 40cc bigger then the 7910.


You're gonna need a lightweight bar  .


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> Can tou guus help me ID this?
> 
> Iv cut 2 if these down so far. Very white wood. Easy to cut. Long strait grain. SUPER easy to split. Easiest iv ever experienced. I feel like I could split it with my hand like the guy in the Geico commercial[emoji23][emoji23]. Half of a lazy axe swing will split a pc 23” in diameter right down the middle.
> 
> Both were 60’ tall and about 22”-23” diameter at the bottom. The picture makes the bark look way more green. Went outside in the natural light the bark looks very gray. Environment is in my woods, moist soil that drains well. Though close to my wetlands.
> 
> I’m wondering if this is a beech tree that has a beech bark disease. Looks a little moldy. The bark is very smooth with no furrows. Very thin.
> 
> Have not burned any yet
> 
> Im in L.P. Michigan
> 
> Thank you much guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can say with authority , not Spruce


----------



## chucker

U&A said:


> Can tou guus help me ID this?
> 
> Iv cut 2 if these down so far. Very white wood. Easy to cut. Long strait grain. SUPER easy to split. Easiest iv ever experienced. I feel like I could split it with my hand like the guy in the Geico commercial[emoji23][emoji23]. Half of a lazy axe swing will split a pc 23” in diameter right down the middle.
> 
> Both were 60’ tall and about 22”-23” diameter at the bottom. The picture makes the bark look way more green. Went outside in the natural light the bark looks very gray. Environment is in my woods, moist soil that drains well. Though close to my wetlands.
> 
> I’m wondering if this is a beech tree that has a beech bark disease. Looks a little moldy. The bark is very smooth with no furrows. Very thin.
> 
> Have not burned any yet
> 
> Im in L.P. Michigan
> 
> Thank you much guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bass wood, good for shade while splitting on them extra hot summer days!


----------



## cantoo

Spent a bit of time burning up some 2 stroke. 60 logs 13'4" and cut to 32" for my owb, about 300 rounds. 160 logs 13'4" cut to 16" to sell, about 1600 rounds. The 16" ones I cut last weekend are buried under the snow. My back and wrists are sore. ​How come the piles look so small in pictures? Also cut a load of trees down to plant a seed for the next batch of logs in my yard. Now that these logs are all cut up I can leave the rounds sit until it's wet out or warmer to split them, don't need them until next fall. I can spend the rest of the winter in the bush cutting down trees and hauling home to stack up. It's going to look full in my yard soon my buddy is also going to start hauling logs to my place to store them. I have a bunch of rotten poplar logs to use as bunks to keep everything off the ground. ​


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Bark looks just like the Silver Maple I have in my back lot, Sugar Maple is not soft.
> 
> Look at the Silver Maple branch going off to the left of the fork, that is it!
> 
> https://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification



I do have some silver maples about 70 yard from this batch. 

Thank you sir. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I can say with authority , not Spruce


Sugar spruce?


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Well not much firewood related stuff here lately other than burning some. Have been moving little snow lately though...View attachment 716373
> View attachment 716374
> View attachment 716376
> ski area about 6 miles from usView attachment 716375



Post pictures when you put tracks on your ford. 

PLEASE!!!

Please put tracks on it[emoji53][emoji53]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> How come the piles look so small in pictures?
> ​


​Looks great, that's a lot of work .
Try not holding the phone so high when you take the pictures, and if you want them to look even bigger hold it down by the ground lol.
Did you get the 441 together yet, that's a smooth runner if the vibrations are getting to you, little heavier than a 60cc saw though.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, it's apart and waiting for the new stuff to come in. I have a few other saws I can use. I usually have two saws sitting there when I'm cutting rounds. I use a 460 for the big stuff and my new 261 for the smaller ones. Using the 261 gives my old arms a rest . I can put 4 or 5 logs on my forks at a time, I mark each one with an aluminum marking bar with paint for length, grab whichever saw, cut the rounds, set the saw back down, jump on tractor to push the rounds up then go get the next forkful of 4 or 5 logs. I leave the saws running to save starting them each time. Only shut them off to refuel and reoil and new chains. Sharp chains cut a lot faster and easier on the saws. I have carpel tunnel so that doesn't help any, also had a bad 3 wheeler accident when I was young and they rebuilt my left elbow with screws and some stainless. The hardware was removed years ago but it still crunches pretty good and that much chainsaw action doesn't help much. My wife has very little sympathy for me, says I'm my own worst enemy. I did manage to play a quick game of shinny with the grand kids between sharpening chains.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper1, it's apart and waiting for the new stuff to come in. I have a few other saws I can use. I usually have two saws sitting there when I'm cutting rounds. I use a 460 for the big stuff and my new 261 for the smaller ones. Using the 261 gives my old arms a rest . I can put 4 or 5 logs on my forks at a time, I mark each one with an aluminum marking bar with paint for length, grab whichever saw, cut the rounds, set the saw back down, jump on tractor to push the rounds up then go get the next forkful of 4 or 5 logs. I leave the saws running to save starting them each time. Only shut them off to refuel and reoil and new chains. Sharp chains cut a lot faster and easier on the saws. I have carpel tunnel so that doesn't help any, also had a bad 3 wheeler accident when I was young and they rebuilt my left elbow with screws and some stainless. The hardware was removed years ago but it still crunches pretty good and that much chainsaw action doesn't help much. My wife has very little sympathy for me, says I'm my own worst enemy. I did manage to play a quick game of shinny with the grand kids between sharpening chains.
> View attachment 716657


Good deal, it will be a lot smoother than that ole rubber mount, and have close to the same power.
A 50cc saw is my favorite class for work, but the 70's are fun to play with, I won't last to many tanks running a 70.
Those old injuries just keep coming back . 
They got their game on stances and ready to, lucky for you it wasn't a real game or they would have taken you out .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> *That's one of the contests at GTG's. Leaf stem trimming.* Takes a a steady hand.



wondering - are they still doing leaf stem carvings at those GTG's?...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wondering - are they still doing leaf stem carvings at those GTG's?...


Not so much the stems,


but maybe this is more what you meant.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, you give that 462 a workout yet???


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You're gonna need a lightweight bar  .


The 111s is an investment. What I can get it for is way under what it's worth. Probably come out for GTGs and maybe if I run into a tree that makes me go, i really could use a saw that will pull 40+inches of 404 and not break a sweat. The guy also has some old sand cast poulans.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Steve, you give that 462 a workout yet???



I don't think so. he is taking his time with it. run it, but maybe B/C not on it yet. or undecided. I am thinking he might go for a 28" bar??... well, I guess time will tell. nice saw, though! besides, he said he don't want to dirty it up... just yet. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

down scale on the scrounging bar... picked this up Sunday... hand held and walked the trailer down the street, and had my lil dog with me, too... he came to help. 7 min walk and we had these pieces. some pecan in there, mite smoke up some ribs with it. maybe some chicken if I get a warm day. going to cut it up with my newly upgraded 40-yr old e-saw!  




pretty happy with this _'just walk it in'_ load of oak/pecan. you know my motto: 'no wood, no fire!' 

that bigger pce of oak just fell out of the tree. good sized oak tree. lying right next to the road... I snagged it the next morning as it was getting late the evening I first spied it. got no objections... lol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and this pile of sweet cedar fencing came in as a scrounge from you know who!  what a gal!! ~

will make another nice tub or two of cedar kindling. 1/2" square or so, 8-10" long. I have pine twigs for kindling, lots. some small oak. but imo... nothing is quite as nice as dry cedar kindling to get a fire going.

soon to be processed:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Not so much the stems,
> View attachment 716670
> 
> *but maybe this is more what you meant.*




thanks chipper - I like carrots, and I like that vid, too. will be making some carrot leaves soon. I can see many applications for them...


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Steve, you give that 462 a workout yet???


Not a workout but had a few big mulberry rounds that i noodled yesterday. worth every penny. now i gotsta find me some big trees.


----------



## KiwiBro

For giggles, I measured the slope red dragon came from. A smidge over 50 degrees.

The chute before it kicks up at the top is 36 degrees.

Got over 900’ of 1x4 from the butt log. There were three logs from red dragon. I milled the third, highest log also but it suffered too much trauma on impact and had 4” hairline stress cracks across the grain, so a bit of a write off. I hope the second log, which I haven't opened up yet, didn't suffer the same fate.

Have just retired my 32” tsumura bar bc the groove is too worn out. Clutch cover on dolly cracked also. Discovered one of the spare blades I bought with the mill is a basket case and I suspect beyond rehabilitation so will need to buy another blade. Been an expensive week or so.


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> Spent a bit of time burning up some 2 stroke. 60 logs 13'4" and cut to 32" for my owb, about 300 rounds. 160 logs 13'4" cut to 16" to sell, about 1600 rounds. The 16" ones I cut last weekend are buried under the snow.
> My back and wrists are sore. ​How come the piles look so small in pictures?
> Also cut a load of trees down to plant a seed for the next batch of logs in my yard. Now that these logs are all cut up I can leave the rounds sit until it's wet out or warmer to split them, don't need them until next fall. I can spend the rest of the winter in the bush cutting down trees and hauling home to stack up. It's going to look full in my yard soon my buddy is also going to start hauling logs to my place to store them. I have a bunch of rotten poplar logs to use as bunks to keep everything off the ground. ​View attachment 716611
> View attachment 716618
> View attachment 716620
> View attachment 716622
> View attachment 716612
> View attachment 716629


Slick operation cantoo. Are you forking the logs off trailer onto the bunks then bucking them straight from that?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Not a workout but had a few big mulberry rounds that i noodled yesterday. worth every penny. now i gotsta find me some big trees.


We should pick a day and get the big one by the pond.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> We should pick a day and get the big one by the pond.


Might check out how wet is is down there today. Been a sloppy mess just about everywhere . Big ash tree across the street where we cut the other year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Put the first wagon load of splits in the shed for next winter. Took a minute to get the splitter going. It was cold and the gas is from last year. I'll burn off whats in the tank then drag the splitter to the gas station with a gas can and fill them both up. I'll try to split one wagon worth on work days then hit it hard on my days off if its not raining.


----------



## panolo

Jealous of you guys. -16 this am with another 6-8" of snow coming tonight and than another 6-8" this weekend. It doesn't blow hard enough to clear off many areas and stuff just don't seem to run that nice under 10 degrees. Gonna be a month until I can get out there and have any fun.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> I like the dead standing or on the ground if it's not rotting. Here's some hard maple/sugar maple I burned last night since we were talking about it.
> Pretty sure the sugar maple and the peppermint are both "sweet" burning woods .
> View attachment 716580
> View attachment 716581



Nice Chipper - what sort of burn times do you get out of a piece of it?


----------



## bigfellascott

panolo said:


> Jealous of you guys. -16 this am with another 6-8" of snow coming tonight and than another 6-8" this weekend. It doesn't blow hard enough to clear off many areas and stuff just don't seem to run that nice under 10 degrees. Gonna be a month until I can get out there and have any fun.



I don't know how you can live in a place like that, I don't mind a bit of snow but I'm lucky as it usually only lasts a day or so once it falls and we only usually have 3 or 4 falls a year and most of the time they are only 3-4" but occasionally we get 15" but not often. Nice to look at but don't want to have to live in it 24/7 if I can help it.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Nice Chipper - what sort of burn times do you get out of a piece of it?


I don't know how long one piece of any wood burns because I normally put at least 3-4 in at a time. When I'm burning coals I'll set a piece on top and leave the damper wide open, a nice chunk of hard maple will last an hr like that and then there will be nice coals left from it. Outside temperature will change the duration of a burn in my stove dramatically. On a warmer day(few degrees Celsius) I can leave the house in the morning around 5am with a good fire going and I will have lots of large coals at 5 that evening, when it's down below zero I may get 4-6 hrs before its at the same stage.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716564
> Theres a good chance one of these shows up shortly. It's only 40cc bigger then the 7910.


Wow, you'll have me out CC'ed. I think I had 3 saws that were over 100CC's and sold them all. I thought I had a 130CC David Bradley a couple weeks ago, but when I picked it up it was one of the little 77CC models.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks chipper - I like carrots, and I like that vid, too. will be making some carrot leaves soon. I can see many applications for them...


I thought you may benefit from that BL .
Make sure you get us some pictures when you try it tonight .


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, you'll have me out CC'ed. I think I had 3 saws that were over 100CC's and sold them all. I thought I had a 130CC David Bradley a couple weeks ago, but when I picked it up it was one of the little 77CC models.


I've been working on getting the 111 for awhile now. I thought about the 1050 you mentioned but had given my word if the saw was still for sale when tax returns came back I'll take it. Doesn't everyone need a 6 cube saw in there collection?


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I don't know how long one piece of any wood burns because I normally put at least 3-4 in at a time. When I'm burning coals I'll set a piece on top and leave the damper wide open, a nice chunk of hard maple will last an hr like that and then there will be nice coals left from it. Outside temperature will change the duration of a burn in my stove dramatically. On a warmer day(few degrees Celsius) I can leave the house in the morning around 5am with a good fire going and I will have lots of large coals at 5 that evening, when it's down below zero I may get 4-6 hrs before its at the same stage.



Sugar maple has become my favorite woods around here for my OWB. I'm into some red oak now and I forgot how if you don't mix it that it won't coal up well in OWB. Sugar maple on the other hand is nuclear and coals up well. Never had any hickory or locust so I can't comment on that. Birch is probably my second favorite.


----------



## panolo

bigfellascott said:


> I don't know how you can live in a place like that, I don't mind a bit of snow but I'm lucky as it usually only lasts a day or so once it falls and we only usually have 3 or 4 falls a year and most of the time they are only 3-4" but occasionally we get 15" but not often. Nice to look at but don't want to have to live in it 24/7 if I can help it.



I'm in the easy part of the state. SVK, Jakers, Chucker those fellas are in a colder area than me. Usually 10-25 degree difference between us. Plus they usually get more snow. We were pretty snowless down where I am until the middle of January and now it looks we will have the snowiest February on record. 

If I didn't have family and obligations up here I would be in a better climate. Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana. Plus the way the culture is turning in this state its starting to get me. You get within 50 miles of MSP and it is a sh!t show. Heck just had an opportunity to move to Rapid City, SD and couldn't take it. Climate there is almost a 180 from what we are because of how the rocky mountains effect the jet stream. When I am able I will more than likely leave this state or have a place in northern MN where the people are a little more friendly and have common sense but also have a shack in a southern climate as well.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I've been working on getting the 111 for awhile now. I thought about the 1050 you mentioned but had given my word if the saw was still for sale when tax returns came back I'll take it. Doesn't everyone need a 6 cube saw in there collection?


Actually, you need several, one for each different size bar. Changing bars is a pain.


----------



## DrewUth

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's the 6sp manual. I don't know how to drive an auto.


You guys get all the best trucks! We're hosed here in the US


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Not a workout but had a few big mulberry rounds that i noodled yesterday. worth every penny. now i gotsta find me some big trees.



hi FS - how big of a bar are you using on it? plan on any bigger?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Jealous of you guys. -16 this am with another 6-8" of snow coming tonight and than another 6-8" this weekend. It doesn't blow hard enough to clear off many areas and stuff just don't seem to run that nice under 10 degrees. Gonna be a month until I can get out there and have any fun.




hi P - I feel like a heel complaining about a rainy day with cold wet rains... at 46f currently! stay warm


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I don't know how you can live in a place like that, I don't mind a bit of snow but I'm lucky as it usually only lasts a day or so once it falls and we only usually have 3 or 4 falls a year and most of the time they are only 3-4" but occasionally we get 15" but not often. Nice to look at but don't want to have to live in it 24/7 if I can help it.



I hear the summers are fabulous! always or mostly... nice, dry air and cool. none of this 98f and humid, and a/c down here...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 372xp's are getting lower in price with the 572 coming to market too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I thought you may benefit from that BL .
> Make sure you get us some pictures when you try it tonight .



"aa-yyaaa-ww-w-w.... _what's up doc!_ ??"....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *Sugar maple has become my favorite woods* around here for my OWB. I'm into some *red oak* now and I forgot how if you don't mix it that it won't coal up well in OWB. Sugar maple on the other hand is nuclear and coals up well. Never had any *hickory or locust* so I can't comment on that. *Birch* is probably my second favorite.



interesting to hear of the different types of woods some of you prefer. use. gather. some I have never head of before. its mostly oak, pecan, and pine. I have lots of mesquite, too. the pine usually is for the curb or dump, other than kindling... the mesquite? normally for cooking on. I see cedar, too... burns hot and pops. I use it mostly for kindling and jump starting a cold fire...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I'm in the easy part of the state. SVK, Jakers, Chucker those fellas are in a colder area than me. Usually 10-25 degree difference between us. Plus they usually get more snow. We were pretty snowless down where I am until the middle of January and now it looks we will have the snowiest February on record.
> 
> If I didn't have family and obligations up here I would be in a better climate. Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana. Plus the way the culture is turning in this state its starting to get me. *You get within 50 miles of MSP and it is a sh!t show.* Heck just had an opportunity to move to Rapid City, SD and couldn't take it. Climate there is almost a 180 from what we are because of how the rocky mountains effect the jet stream. When I am able I will more than likely leave this state or have a place in northern MN where the people are a little more friendly and have common sense but also have a shack in a southern climate as well.



lol; we got plenty of them down here... maybe further out! micro: starts with the traffic, macro: traffic! lol summer heat is in there, too. never ending construction, hiway mods, jams, pot holes rank high, also. can't forget the flooding in the macro stages. bad news! both macro and micro... flood out, one seems almost to never recover. then it hits again. I got lucky, imo... been high n dry for the entire time in this 4th largest city of USA. but i'd take the Pac NW any day.

then there is_ 'ethnic sprawl!'_ that can be a SS all by itself...

the cool months blaze by, but the hot, humid so TX temps months... never seem to end! 

stay warm!


----------



## woodhounder

panolo said:


> Sugar maple has become my favorite woods around here for my OWB. I'm into some red oak now and I forgot how if you don't mix it that it won't coal up well in OWB. Sugar maple on the other hand is nuclear and coals up well. Never had any hickory or locust so I can't comment on that. Birch is probably my second favorite.



I agree. I like Sugar Maple better than Red Oak too just because it doesn't take as long to dry and just as many btu's. And we got a lot of it in Michigan.


----------



## svk

Crisp -17 this morning but heading up to +20 this afternoon. These late winter days are nice though.

Looks like I am going to have to fill my propane tank at work again in the next couple of weeks.....previous tenant said he used 300 gallons a year. I am over 500 gallons into it this winter. Necessary evil though dog gonnit.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Crisp -17 this morning* but heading up to +20 this afternoon. These late winter days are nice though.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to fill my propane tank at work again in the next couple of weeks.....previous tenant said he used 300 gallons a year. I am over 500 gallons into it this winter. Necessary evil though dog gonnit.



I bet _c r i s p ! 
_
I was thinking about you svk this morning. wondering how ur temps were up there. now I know. stay warm!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> The 372xp's are getting lower in price with the 572 coming to market too.


I think the 365/372 are both $60 off right now. For those that don't know the 365 is a 71cc saw with restrictors so the transfers flow a little less than the 372, the restrictions can be removed for better flow, but they cut well in stock form with a 24 for the cost and make a great larger firewooding saw.


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> Sugar maple has become my favorite woods around here for my OWB. I'm into some red oak now and I forgot how if you don't mix it that it won't coal up well in OWB. Sugar maple on the other hand is nuclear and coals up well. Never had any hickory or locust so I can't comment on that. Birch is probably my second favorite.


Just had a guy stop in for firewood. He only wanted birch. Couldn't help him out.


----------



## chipper1

woodhounder said:


> I agree. I like Sugar Maple better than Red Oak too just because it doesn't take as long to dry and just as many btu's. And we got a lot of it in Michigan.


I agree, red oak takes a long time to season, one of my favorite things about black locust is how quickly it will dry out, very low moisture content even when green.


----------



## panolo

farmer steve said:


> Just had a guy stop in for firewood. He only wanted birch. Couldn't help him out.



If every stick I got was sugar, birch, and ash I would be a happy man. Dries in about 36 hours and burns well. Not much birch around here though. The borer is getting closer so I am sure we will have ash out the yinger soon.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I bet _c r i s p !
> _
> I was thinking about you svk this morning. wondering how ur temps were up there. now I know. stay warm!


I think I mentioned higher in the thread, the cold mornings are much more bearable when you get a 20-40 degree warm up during mid day....a couple weeks ago when we had a high of -22 and a low of -38, now that gets miserable in a hurry.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Got wind of a never to be repeated deal on a brand new 2018 plated Ranga XLS ute


Congrats! Rangers are being reintroduced this year here in the US. The last plant that built them is about 6 miles from my house - site is being redeveloped for residential.

Only offered with 2.3L EcoBoost and Electronic Ten-Speed Automatic Transmission. Would take me a while to learn to shift with my left hand.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Congrats! Rangers are being reintroduced this year here in the US. The last plant that built them is about 6 miles from my house - site is being redeveloped for residential.
> 
> Only offered with 2.3L EcoBoost and Electronic Ten-Speed Automatic Transmission. Would take me a while to learn to shift with my left hand.
> 
> Philbert


Crap, I still need to get with you for those chains!

I quit the business group that brought me to the cities monthly, but will be down in the next few weeks anyhow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> If every stick I got was sugar, birch, and ash I would be a happy man. Dries in about 36 hours and burns well. Not much birch around here though. The borer is getting closer so I am sure we will have ash out the yinger soon.


Cant cut dead ash fast enough here. Not much sugar or red oak around here. Tons of silver maple though. Everybody has a silver maple in their yard here. Or five.


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> If every stick I got was sugar, birch, and ash I would be a happy man. Dries in about 36 hours and burns well. Not much birch around here though. The borer is getting closer so I am sure we will have ash out the yinger soon.


Some ash looks good here and others is totally infested. Soon as I see borer signs I cut it. Just like today.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I like a good mix in the stove. Elm, Oak and Cherry today. Holds a fire as well as can be expected in our little stove. But I'd mix in some boxelder, popul or spruce happily. As long as there is a couple sticks of oak!


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Some ash looks good here and others is totally infested. Soon as I see borer signs I cut it. Just like today.
> View attachment 716845


Dat you Michelle? When we go low you go high?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Some ash looks good here and others is totally infested. Soon as I see borer signs I cut it. Just like today.
> View attachment 716845



Your out having fun and I'm stuck getting saws back in the game. One down now just wait for parts.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Waiting for the slow boat from China myself. Have a couple sets of micro drill bits coming... Between Feb 15 and March 30th.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I hear the summers are fabulous! always or mostly... nice, dry air and cool. none of this 98f and humid, and a/c down here...



I wish, we get in the 40's where I live and you definitely want an air con, some places in Aus get up around 55 deg and I certainly wouldn't want to live in any of those I love the snow when it flies but I certainly couldn't live in some of those places in the U.S. that have a mtr or more, that would do my head in I reckon.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> Your out having fun and I'm stuck getting saws back in the game. One down now just wait for parts.




What was wrong with it James?


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> I think I mentioned higher in the thread, the cold mornings are much more bearable when you get a 20-40 degree warm up during mid day....a couple weeks ago when we had a high of -22 and a low of -38, now that gets miserable in a hurry.



That's definitely stay inside and hunker down by the fire type weather to me


----------



## bigfellascott

panolo said:


> I'm in the easy part of the state. SVK, Jakers, Chucker those fellas are in a colder area than me. Usually 10-25 degree difference between us. Plus they usually get more snow. We were pretty snowless down where I am until the middle of January and now it looks we will have the snowiest February on record.
> 
> If I didn't have family and obligations up here I would be in a better climate. Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana. Plus the way the culture is turning in this state its starting to get me. You get within 50 miles of MSP and it is a sh!t show. Heck just had an opportunity to move to Rapid City, SD and couldn't take it. Climate there is almost a 180 from what we are because of how the rocky mountains effect the jet stream. When I am able I will more than likely leave this state or have a place in northern MN where the people are a little more friendly and have common sense but also have a shack in a southern climate as well.



She sounds like a place of extremes mate, we had huge amounts of snow last year down the Victorian Alps and NSW High Country, it will be interesting to see how this winter goes as we have also had snow falling already in those places and down in Tasmania (we've had snow fall here in Summer too so not completely unusual but not the norm either.

What's the story with the people/culture where you are?


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> I don't know how long one piece of any wood burns because I normally put at least 3-4 in at a time. When I'm burning coals I'll set a piece on top and leave the damper wide open, a nice chunk of hard maple will last an hr like that and then there will be nice coals left from it. Outside temperature will change the duration of a burn in my stove dramatically. On a warmer day(few degrees Celsius) I can leave the house in the morning around 5am with a good fire going and I will have lots of large coals at 5 that evening, when it's down below zero I may get 4-6 hrs before its at the same stage.



Yeah it's amazing how different things affect how wood burns, my mate put some white gum in his wood heater and it burned for 28hrs from memory which really is right off the rikter scale LOL most unusual to say the least most I get is around 8-10hrs with the pepper and stringy and can get up around 12hrs or more with box etc, just depends how you run the heater etc, personally Im not too worried about how long it burns for as I have access to good wood and I'm usually up at night so can toss another piece in if it's really needed.


----------



## bigfellascott

I had to buy a new flue kit for the woodheater I'm putting in the new extension.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/scandia-4m-black-mesh-flue-kit_p3180672


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You must have bought the last of them.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> What was wrong with it James?


I pulled the carb plate off and carb to check everything. The bolts seemed really loose carb and intake boot looked good. Put it back together and made sure the bolts were tight. It started right up and ran fine. Thinking maybe an air leak from the loose screws. Going to pick up a new plug tomorrow for good measure.


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> I don't know how you can live in a place like that, I don't mind a bit of snow but I'm lucky as it usually only lasts a day or so once it falls and we only usually have 3 or 4 falls a year and most of the time they are only 3-4" but occasionally we get 15" but not often. Nice to look at but don't want to have to live in it 24/7 if I can help it.



How do you think we keep poisonous everything at bay and keep the Dropbears away ?
If it wasn't for the cold and snow the Brit's would have named this continent Australia first lol


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Dat you Michelle? When we go low you go high?


Tree on a fenceline. Thought I was high enough but found this after noodling a piece that was a couple of meters? High.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

bigfellascott said:


> I had to buy a new flue kit for the woodheater I'm putting in the new extension.
> 
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/scandia-4m-black-mesh-flue-kit_p3180672




Good looking pipe!

I reused my old class A stainless liner when we replaced it. People either love the rustic appearance or give me the are you out of your mind look!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> Tree on a fenceline. Thought I was high enough but found this after noodling a piece that was a couple of meters? High.
> View attachment 716911



Old deer stand or fence?


----------



## woodchip rookie

2 more wagons put in the shed....


----------



## James Miller

Got things ready for the snow tomorrow. Probly be out most of the day so the wife will have to keep it going.


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Old deer stand or fence?


Not sure .maybe an old no trespassing sign. It was up pretty high.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716927
> Got things ready for the snow tomorrow. Probly be out most of the day so the wife will have to keep it going.


Made simular preparations myself. Just no wife... Keeps things simple!




My son just caught these... I'd call that a good day!


----------



## U&A

panolo said:


> Jealous of you guys. -16 this am with another 6-8" of snow coming tonight and than another 6-8" this weekend. It doesn't blow hard enough to clear off many areas and stuff just don't seem to run that nice under 10 degrees. Gonna be a month until I can get out there and have any fun.



You got a block heater? Just got mine. I will now have a block heater and heated battery blanket.

But I know what you mean. Auto transmission do not like weather that cold and colder. Shifts get a little mushy and drawn out sometimes until it gets warmed up. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> How do you think we keep poisonous everything at bay and keep the Dropbears away ?
> If it wasn't for the cold and snow the Brit's would have named this continent Australia first lol


That’s why I have all the respect for our Aussie brothers. You watch any program and everything down there can kill you. Fish, spiders, insects, canines, crocs, snakes, even have birds that attack and stomp you to death. You guys have big balls to go cut wood. I’ld be sitting in a locked room sucking my thumb.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Tree on a fenceline. Thought I was high enough but found this after noodling a piece that was a couple of meters? High.
> View attachment 716911


New or newly sharpened chain, AKA metal detectors?
Took me a few years to finally introduce a rule to not cut anything on a fenceline unless someone else is guaranteeing the chain/s. It's amazing how many people who, funnily enough, own their own chainsaws, suddenly remember they didn't want those trees cut after all.


----------



## Philbert

We are aiming for a '_snowiest February on record_' in Minnesota this week. Snow beats the -30°F temps!

Philbert


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> How do you think we keep poisonous everything at bay and keep the Dropbears away ?
> If it wasn't for the cold and snow the Brit's would have named this continent Australia first lol



Here here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Old deer stand or fence?


 Have you guys read about the zombie deer disease? Like mad cow but for deer. People are wondering if it will make the leap to humans like mad cow did. Heck, I think it has probably gone the other way and made the leap from nutcase humans to deer.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Seems to be coming from deer farms. Sounds like here the state wants to buy em all out and end the practice.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> I pulled the carb plate off and carb to check everything. The bolts seemed really loose carb and intake boot looked good. Put it back together and made sure the bolts were tight. It started right up and ran fine. Thinking maybe an air leak from the loose screws. Going to pick up a new plug tomorrow for good measure.



Yep that would be enough to make it run badly or not at all. I changed the plug in the 029s the other day as it was running a bit funny, it seems to have fixed it going by how it ran afterwards.


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 716915
> 
> Good looking pipe!
> 
> I reused my old class A stainless liner when we replaced it. People either love the rustic appearance or give me the are you out of your mind look!
> 
> View attachment 716921



Yeah it should suit it fine - I would love a copper one but I can’t really see any available anymore so stainless it is.


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> How do you think we keep poisonous everything at bay and keep the Dropbears away ?
> If it wasn't for the cold and snow the Brit's would have named this continent Australia first lol



Lol love it.


----------



## cantoo

Kiwi, I haul the logs home, unload them onto bunks then later when I can't get to the bush due to snow, rain or crops I use the loader with forks to put 4 or 5 logs on the forks, drive over to my splitter, put forks at waist height, mark each log to 16" lengths and cut them all and then push the rounds up into a pile. I have 3 prongs on my forks so that I can cut it into 16" long pieces without them falling off. In the pics you can see my aluminum marking stick, it had 1/2" holes drilled every 16" so I hit it with a shot of marking paint for length. I leave the saws running and sht off only when out of fuel and chain changes.


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> Kiwi, I haul the logs home, unload them onto bunks then later when I can't get to the bush due to snow, rain or crops I use the loader with forks to put 4 or 5 logs on the forks, drive over to my splitter, put forks at waist height, mark each log to 16" lengths and cut them all and then push the rounds up into a pile. I have 3 prongs on my forks so that I can cut it into 16" long pieces without them falling off. In the pics you can see my aluminum marking stick, it had 1/2" holes drilled every 16" so I hit it with a shot of marking paint for length. I leave the saws running and sht off only when out of fuel and chain changes.
> View attachment 716970
> View attachment 716971
> View attachment 716972


Thanks. That's a good idea on the extra prong too. Working smarter not harder, you sure get a lot done.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I wish, *we get in the 40's where I live and you definitely want an air con*, some places in Aus get up around 55 deg and I certainly wouldn't want to live in any of those I love the snow when it flies but I certainly couldn't live in some of those places in the U.S. that have a mtr or more, that would do my head in I reckon.



hi - where you live (?)... and you see summer temps in the 40f's?... and you want air conditioning? really?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716927
> Got things ready for the snow tomorrow. Probly be out most of the day so the wife will have to keep it going.



hi JM - brickwork looks just like mine as to bricks and design. similar. I like that guard fence set up you have in front of your fireplace area. I don't have anything like that...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> My son just caught these... I'd call that a good day!



so would I ! certainly is a meal or two there. trout?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> You got a block heater? Just got mine. I will now have a block heater and heated battery blanket.
> 
> But I know what you mean. Auto transmission do not like weather that cold and colder. Shifts get a little mushy and drawn out sometimes until it gets warmed up.


never actually seen a block heater before. heard about them. similar to stock tank heater I uses to use. nor have I heard of battery heater blankets, guess I will have to google one of those... seen the engine heaters and covers planes use out in bush in up N winters... cant plug them in.

do u also plug it in to a receptacle if u park in town and shop, etc? a guyl up N in Canada, western area... they had them in his town.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> New or newly sharpened chain, AKA metal detectors?
> *Took me a few years to finally introduce a rule to not cut anything on a fenceline unless someone else is guaranteeing the chain/s*. It's amazing how many people who, funnily enough, own their own chainsaws, suddenly remember they didn't want those trees cut after all.



good idea!; in a tree I had to remove up at farm we found this inside the trunk area...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Made simular preparations myself. Just no wife... Keeps things simple!



I agree, its a real treat on a cold night to just have to reach around the corner... and get the next load of firewood or stix... lol I keep some stuff out in the shop, and more just outside the door. up close, tight and dry!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

battery heater pad

https://www.amazon.com/Kats-22200-Watt-Battery-Thermal/dp/B000I8XD9E


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi JM - brickwork looks just like mine as to bricks and design. similar. I like that guard fence set up you have in front of your fireplace area. I don't have any thing like that...



The reason for the gate.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 716998
> The reason for the gate.



as I had figured!


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi - where you live (?)... and you see summer temps in the 40f's?... and you want air conditioning? really?



Australia mate 40degs and higher is normal for many parts of aus in summer.


----------



## 95custmz

bigfellascott said:


> Australia mate 40degs and higher is normal for many parts of aus in summer.


40 Celsius, correct?


----------



## 95custmz

That's 104 F, Merican'.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Australia mate 40degs and higher is normal for many parts of aus in summer.



oic! right!!, lol... C. that explains it. I hear SWH posting some high C temps... think he said Perth was 40.5 the other day!!! 105f yikes!


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic! right!!, lol... C. that explains it. I hear SWH posting some high C temps... think he said Perth was 40.5 the other day!!! 105f yikes!



I feel sorry for those people live with 50 + deg - that would be like hell to me and the opposite end of that where it's -30 over in some other countries, FMD how do they cope with that too!


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I agree, its a real treat on a cold night to just have to reach around the corner... and get the next load of firewood or stix... lol I keep some stuff out in the shop, and more just outside the door. up close, tight and dry!



I'm going to weld up some 44gal drums together side by side and build a bit of a stand to sit them on and have access to each end so I can load one end and take them out the other when I want them, I think it will work fine, I just need to get around to building it.


----------



## bigfellascott

95custmz said:


> 40 Celsius, correct?



Yeah mate, that's correct.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I'm going to weld up some 44gal drums together side by side and build a bit of a stand to sit them on and have access to each end so I can load one end and take them out the other when I want them, I think it will work fine, I just need to get around to building it.


Warm dry snake houses? 

Got bitten by a spider the other day while walking through the bush. Didn't see it but hurt pretty good for rest of the day. apart from that, am so pleased to be able to go anywhere without fear of snakes or the like. 

On a different note, does anyone across the ditch know anyone in Queensland that an help me source some gum seeds from the Blackdown Tablelands? The gum I'm after is native to that area. Have been test plantations here in NZ that are doing well but have been disappointed by the lack of give-a-shite by at least one of the guys involved in one of those trials so trying to buy my own seeds and have a go myself. Just a bit tricky trying to find anyone I can trust to positively ID the trees and sell me the seeds they collect from them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I'm going to weld up some 44gal drums together side by side and build a bit of a stand to sit them on and have access to each end so I can load one end and take them out the other when I want them, I think it will work fine, I just need to get around to building it.



pix please!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Warm dry snake houses?
> 
> *Got bitten by a spider the other day* while walking through the bush. Didn't see it but hurt pretty good for rest of the day. apart from that, am so pleased to be able to go anywhere without fear of snakes or the like.
> 
> On a different note, does anyone across the ditch know anyone in Queensland that an help me source some gum seeds from the Blackdown Tablelands? The gum I'm after is native to that area. Have been test plantations here in NZ that are doing well but have been disappointed by the lack of give-a-shite by at least one of the guys involved in one of those trials so trying to buy my own seeds and have a go myself. Just a bit tricky trying to find anyone I can trust to positively ID the trees and sell me the seeds they collect from them.






*Got bitten by a spider the other day* while walking through the bush.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> New or newly sharpened chain, AKA metal detectors?
> Took me a few years to finally introduce a rule to not cut anything on a fenceline unless someone else is guaranteeing the chain/s. It's amazing how many people who, funnily enough, own their own chainsaws, suddenly remember they didn't want those trees cut after all.



Back in the 99s-early 2000s I cut 100 cord or more of black locust, most of it from old farmsteads/fence rows. Amazingly I only hit metal twice, once in a tree showing a 3 wire fence scars - went 6" above the last one and hit something, never discovered what. The other one was a 'backyard' locust that had the remains of a tree house in it. Kids must have practiced driving nails in it - I het a lot of them.


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *Got bitten by a spider the other day* while walking through the bush.
> View attachment 717006


Made me think of @RandyMac old growth spiders thread. Wonder if he's still working on a book. The mans writing makes you feel like your there with him.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Made me think of @RandyMac old growth spiders thread. Wonder if he's still working on a book. The mans writing makes you feel like your there with him.


That'll be some book for sure. I hope he gets a round tuit.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> That’s why I have all the respect for our Aussie brothers. You watch any program and everything down there can kill you. Fish, spiders, insects, canines, crocs, snakes, *even have birds that attack and stomp you to death*. You guys have big balls to go cut wood. I’ld be sitting in a locked room sucking my thumb.



Cassowaries. You don't mess with them, I'm just glad they don't live down where I do. 

I went for another hike the previous weekend, up Mt Bogong, the tallest one in this pic, though without the snow.




There was a bit of cloud around so the views weren't quite what they can be but still pretty good. 




And just to prove it was me




And it was all good until I nearly stepped on this guy...




But it's all good. Even if he'd bitten me, the black snake is way down on the world's most venomous snake list. They're like, 9th or something.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I agree, red oak takes a long time to season, one of my favorite things about black locust is how quickly it will dry out, very low moisture content even when green.



I've got a lead on some black locust locally, the best mate of one of my clients. Said I can take however much I like and he'll torch the rest once fire restrictions are done. I'm curious to see how well locust goes out here. I know some of our eucalypts have been less good in the US environment than back home, maybe locust grown in our harsher conditions might be better? Who knows, but I'm making it my mission to find out!



Philbert said:


> Congrats! Rangers are being reintroduced this year here in the US. The last plant that built them is about 6 miles from my house - site is being redeveloped for residential.
> 
> Only offered with 2.3L EcoBoost and Electronic Ten-Speed Automatic Transmission. Would take me a while to learn to shift with my left hand.
> 
> Philbert



Funnily enough, I learned to drive using a three-on-the-tree column manual but my first introduction to a floor manual was in the USA so for a long time I was more proficient on the column with my left but better on the floor with my right. The new 2019 Ranger is coming with a 2.0L bi-turbo diesel with 10sp auto - the 3.2L won't be offered anymore. I'm glad I got the 3.2, I went up fishing yesterday with a couple of blokes who have them and they raved about them. I hope to haul massive amounts of scrounge with it.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> New or newly sharpened chain, AKA metal detectors?
> Took me a few years to finally introduce a rule to not cut anything on a fenceline unless someone else is guaranteeing the chain/s. It's amazing how many people who, funnily enough, own their own chainsaws, suddenly remember they didn't want those trees cut after all.


fresh sharpened chain. i did like @turnkey4099 and went about a foot above the old wire i could see and made my cut. got the big rounds in the bucket ok but figured i'd noodle them before lifting them on the splitter. that piece of metal (nail?)was near the center of that tree that was probably 75 years or more old. t It was only in the 1 half and no signs of metal in the other half. Iv'e cut trees in the middle of a big woods with no signs of fences,tree stands,etc and have hit metal.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Backyard locust, fortunately I saw this just before starting to buck, it was about 6’ from ground level so I’m figuring a clothes line anchor.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> I don't know how long one piece of any wood burns because I normally put at least 3-4 in at a time. When I'm burning coals I'll set a piece on top and leave the damper wide open, a nice chunk of hard maple will last an hr like that and then there will be nice coals left from it. Outside temperature will change the duration of a burn in my stove dramatically. On a warmer day(few degrees Celsius) I can leave the house in the morning around 5am with a good fire going and I will have lots of large coals at 5 that evening, when it's down below zero I may get 4-6 hrs before its at the same stage.


So a fire with the same size logs, same settings in a fire box surrounded by a water jacket.... why would it burn so much faster when it’s cooler? It must have more air getting sucked in I would assume.


----------



## panolo

U&A said:


> You got a block heater? Just got mine. I will now have a block heater and heated battery blanket.
> 
> But I know what you mean. Auto transmission do not like weather that cold and colder. Shifts get a little mushy and drawn out sometimes until it gets warmed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet! You'll love the difference. Just going to plug my bobcat in so I can plow when I get home from work later tonight. I don't know if they sell a new car in MN without one?


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> So a fire with the same size logs, same settings in a fire box surrounded by a water jacket.... why would it burn so much faster when it’s cooler? It must have more air getting sucked in I would assume.


No water jackets on my stove.
Correct, more draw on the pipe when the temps are lower.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pix please!


Yeah I will post some pics up when I get around to building it, might not be this winter as I'm flatout at the moment helping my mate with lawnmower repairs and soon the chainsaws will start rolling in too along with a bobcat that needs work done to it and not to mention my extension which needs finishing and the woodheater itself has to be installed yet and we still have to cut wood for his custombers and wood for ourselves and friends and family - it never ends and on top of that I've got to try and get my health in better shape so I can actually do these things!

I'm not sure if it can be done but I will just keep plugging away at it bit by bit and see how it all goes I guess (my health is my main priority, next is getting the wood heater in and the extension finished or close to being finished would be good, then the wood and then the mowers and chainsaws etc - see what happens I guess.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

cantoo said:


> I have 3 prongs on my forks so that I can cut it into 16" long pieces without them falling off. In the pics you can see my aluminum marking stick, it had 1/2" holes drilled every 16" so I hit it with a shot of marking paint for length. I leave the saws running and sht off only when out of fuel and chain changes.



Three forks for logs. What a beautiful idea!


----------



## farmer steve

Sandhill Crane said:


> Three forks for logs. What a beautiful idea!


I thought about it but I move to many pallets and bins with mine. I may need to look for a junker set of forks at an auction this spring.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Cassowaries. You don't mess with them, I'm just glad they don't live down where I do.
> 
> I went for another hike the previous weekend, up Mt Bogong, the tallest one in this pic, though without the snow.
> 
> View attachment 717010
> 
> 
> There was a bit of cloud around so the views weren't quite what they can be but still pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 717008
> 
> 
> Came close to standing on 3 or 4 of them last year whilst out hunting on a mates property, the bloody joints crawling with em. I'm real careful where I put my feet when out there as they have last quite a few cattle and sheep to snake bites.
> 
> Some nice scenery there too Cowboy, it won't be long and the bogong will be covered with snow again.
> 
> What's the wood you've cut there, looks a bit green still but should be ready next year I would think.
> And just to prove it was me
> 
> View attachment 717007
> 
> 
> And it was all good until I nearly stepped on this guy...
> 
> View attachment 717009
> 
> 
> But it's all good. Even if he'd bitten me, the black snake is way down on the world's most venomous snake list. They're like, 9th or something.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> never actually seen a block heater before. heard about them. similar to stock tank heater I uses to use. nor have I heard of battery heater blankets, guess I will have to google one of those... seen the engine heaters and covers planes use out in bush in up N winters... cant plug them in.
> 
> do u also plug it in to a receptacle if u park in town and shop, etc? a guyl up N in Canada, western area... they had them in his town.



No where in town do we have them but I’m not in town long enough to worry about it in anyways. And we don’t get cold enough to where I need to plug it in at the truck is only sitting for an hour or 2. I have it more for when it’s parked overnight at home and outside at work. I pull up to the building at work and there’s a strip of plugs all the way down the building that we plug into. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

This was in a tree we cut down at my mates place, we decided to use one of the cheap camp saws to cut near as we weren't interested in destroying a good chain on one of our main firewood cutting saws. We were worried about where the chain was hence the decision to go with the camp saw, anyway all good it turns out there was no chain!

I bought a couple of cheap chinese Hurricane Brand chains a while back to she how they would handle our hardwood and they didn't go real well, 4 or 5 teeth missing and half a dozen drive links destroyed LOL they cut great at first, then I went to sharpen em and that's when I realised the teeth were missing and the ties were lose and ready to fall apart too so I took it off and then discovered the drive links were being destroyed too LOL, worst part is I still have 2 new chains sitting there, I will use them and see how they go but I have a fair idea how it will end LOL, especially after my mates hurricane chain did the same thing!!! LOL


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Warm dry snake houses?
> 
> Got bitten by a spider the other day while walking through the bush. Didn't see it but hurt pretty good for rest of the day. apart from that, am so pleased to be able to go anywhere without fear of snakes or the like.
> 
> On a different note, does anyone across the ditch know anyone in Queensland that an help me source some gum seeds from the Blackdown Tablelands? The gum I'm after is native to that area. Have been test plantations here in NZ that are doing well but have been disappointed by the lack of give-a-shite by at least one of the guys involved in one of those trials so trying to buy my own seeds and have a go myself. Just a bit tricky trying to find anyone I can trust to positively ID the trees and sell me the seeds they collect from them.



Mate snakes love wood piles too, it's not unusual to see em amoungst the firewood heap, even had a copperhead under the front steps last year and you definitely don't leave the ute door open when cutting out in the bush, they don't mind hitching a ride either!! LOL

My mate chases after them when he spots em (bloody lunatic) it doesn't matter what type of snake it is he's after em, I just sit back and watch the action as he dances around as they try and tag him LOL. he's ended up in hospital a few times over the years but he still loves to tell the tale LOL.

My brother was doing water meter readings and due to a sore back he was using a long handled flat blade screwdriver to clean the screens on the water meters to read then and as he lifted the cover on this particular one and started to clean the glass to read it the screwdriver got hit several times, he then looks inside the box and sees a redbelly blacksnake in there!!! LOL

Lucky boy, they generally don't kill you (then can and do kill) but most of the time they just make you awefully sick for a few days.

I'm hopeless I'm always out in the bush wearing shorts and T-shirt and thongs - no doubt I will pay the price one day.


----------



## U&A

I’d rather live with bears and wolves then poisonous snakes and spiders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Have you ever been on a boat and seen the Porpoise jumping in the bow wave? I just heard a rumbling noise and knew it was the snow plow. The road is down a pretty steep hill in the front yard, I could only see half the truck and the tip of the plow, with the wake of snow coming of it. Then I saw something black flash up and down. So, I jumped up and ran to the window for a better view. It was my neighbors Black Lab running next to the plow jumping in the snow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> Mate snakes love wood piles too, it's not unusual to see em amoungst the firewood heap, even had a copperhead under the front steps last year and you definitely don't leave the ute door open when cutting out in the bush, they don't mind hitching a ride either!! LOL
> 
> My mate chases after them when he spots em (bloody lunatic) it doesn't matter what type of snake it is he's after em, I just sit back and watch the action as he dances around as they try and tag him LOL. he's ended up in hospital a few times over the years but he still loves to tell the tale LOL.
> 
> My brother was doing water meter readings and due to a sore back he was using a long handled flat blade screwdriver to clean the screens on the water meters to read then and as he lifted the cover on this particular one and started to clean the glass to read it the screwdriver got hit several times, he then looks inside the box and sees a redbelly blacksnake in there!!! LOL
> 
> Lucky boy, they generally don't kill you (then can and do kill) but most of the time they just make you awefully sick for a few days.
> 
> I'm hopeless I'm always out in the bush wearing shorts and T-shirt and thongs - no doubt I will pay the price one day.


Please tell me that when you said thong you meant the kind on your feet!! My brain is having seizures.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> I’d rather live with bears and wolves then poisonous snakes and spiders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At least the bears and wolves are easier to see hey


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Please tell me that when you said thong you meant the kind on your feet!! My brain is having seizures.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


>


Feeling better now, thanks.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Feeling better now, thanks.



Your welcome, I probably should have trimmed the toenails and cleaned em before I took the pic LOL


----------



## farmer steve

Scrounging put on hold temporarily. Thanks Ma nature. Out to finish plowing .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> Your welcome, I probably should have trimmed the toenails and cleaned em before I took the pic LOL


At first glance I thought either Yeti or a Cassowary. Yeti is probably the only dangerous critter you don’t have down under.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Good news today, just got a text that the 9010 cleared thru New York today. She gets here I ain’t even opening it, slap a new label on it and ship it to Carl for a port job.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> At first glance I thought either Yeti or a Cassowary. Yeti is probably the only dangerous critter you don’t have down under.



No Yeti's here we have what's known as Yowies.

https://cryptosightings.com/tag/picture-of-yowie


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Scrounging put on hold temporarily. Thanks Ma nature. Out to finish plowing .View attachment 717111


Good thing it's over. 
Time to clean up and get paid. Hill side is the big one the rest is mostly just truck work.


----------



## Philbert

I have not seen these sold retail in a long time. At the store where 'You Save BIG Money'. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> fresh sharpened chain. i did like @turnkey4099 and went about a foot above the old wire i could see and made my cut. got the big rounds in the bucket ok but figured i'd noodle them before lifting them on the splitter. that piece of metal (nail?)was near the center of that tree that was probably 75 years or more old. t It was only in the 1 half and no signs of metal in the other half. Iv'e cut trees in the middle of a big woods with no signs of fences,tree stands,etc and have hit metal.



My first experience hitting a nail was really my first real day on a chainsaw. I had just retired from the AF, cutting down a big Butternut and hit something just as the tree was about to fall. I Forced the saw to complete the cut and found a 10 penny spike that had to have been driven in when the tree was just a sapling, right in the middle of it, I had shaved the length so it took off mosst of the teeth on one side of the chain. 

I had been on chainsaws a couple times before entering service but not enough to claim I knew what I was doing.


----------



## turnkey4099

Back on here after clearning another 5" of new snow. 4th time in 7 days. I have a 10hp blower and gave it a good workout again. Clear double car driveway, states plow berm then a path f rom the woodshed around the back side of the house so I can add some wood to the porch. Then to be kind to the dog, plowed a couple paths out to and around the wood piles for his "patrol". I am hoping that is the last time for this year.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Good news today, just got a text that the 7910 cleared thru New York today. She gets here I ain’t even opening it, slap a new label on it and ship it to Carl for a port job.


You're all messed up and googly eyed over that saw aren't you , .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Like an addict eyeballing a free dime bag.


----------



## Ryan A

We had another school district snow day today. Had the chance to split a little of the red oak before it got super slippery out. What’s up with the black in this round??


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> We had another school district snow day today. Had the chance to split a little of the red oak before it got super slippery out. What’s up with the black in this round??


Careful, that is usually caused my some type of metal in the wood. Nails, barbed wire, etc.


----------



## James Miller

Was thinking the same.


----------



## Ryan A

95custmz said:


> Careful, that is usually caused my some type of metal in the wood. Nails, barbed wire, etc.



This is why I love AS. Sharing of knowledge.


----------



## dancan

Does this make me look fat ?


----------



## cantoo

Farmer Steve, my forks are adjustable so they move back and forth. I just bought an extra one and when I'm cutting rounds it just drops into place in the middle where there is a cut out on the frame and then I slide it over one notch so it stays there and is offset. Once in awhile I have to slide a log sideways abit so I'm away from the prongs but not too often. I used to use my manure fork but it would only hold 3 logs. Mine look like this, you can see the notch in the middle of the bottom frame to install the forks. It really saves a lot of time. It works nice for moving brush too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> View attachment 717135
> 
> I have not seen these sold retail in a long time. At the store where 'You Save BIG Money'.
> 
> Philbert


Might have to check the local one. Those look nicer then some. Still sitting on some of the 11% from roofing the homestead a couple falls ago.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Well it goes without saying but here it is.

*The Snow Kicked My Butt Today!*

So wet after blowing I slammed half a cup of coffee put on a dry jacket went and plowed till I was wet again. Got half done once at least. Gonna hit it again in the morning get ready for the next mess!

Township finally went by for the first time today with the plow truck just after 4pm when I pulled the pin to do some shoveling. Had to be 8-10" covering the road definetly 4wd only. Bonus not much traffic!


----------



## KiwiBro

Do any of you lot with a dokita 64/73/79xx know where i can get a 7900 clutch cover please? Cracked mine at the lower dawg mounting point. 
Don't care the colour, new or good used condition. 
Unless anyone knows how to repair them?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Do any of you lot with a dokita 64/73/79xx know where i can get a 7900 clutch cover please? Cracked mine at the lower dawg mounting point.
> Don't care the colour, new or good used condition.
> Unless anyone knows how to repair them?


Check the parts section, I left you a link.


----------



## Ryan A

What’s the ideal firewood length?

These scrounged rounds are 24-25” in length and yes, I would imagine it’s up to the person burning and intended use and size of their fireplace.If I halve these I feel that 12” is way short.My customers burn for leisure, not for heat.......


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> What’s the ideal firewood length?
> 
> These scrounged rounds are 24-25” in length and yes, I would imagine it’s up to the person burning and intended use and size of their fireplace.If I halve these I feel that 12” is way short.My customers burn for leisure, not for heat.......


16" is the norm. 4'x8'x16" makes a rick of firewood. You could always make the leftover 8-9" pieces into kindling.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Check the parts section, I left you a link.


Thanks. Jaysus H. NZ$150 for a clutch cover? Really? I guess it is what it is, sadly.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Does this make me look fat ?


Not if you hang out with bigger trucks.
KiwiBro's theory of relativity.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Jaysus H. NZ$150 for a clutch cover? Really? I guess it is what it is, sadly.


New in eBay with brake band is $135. Keep looking, I’ve seen them cheaper. I’ll keep looking.


----------



## Ryan A

Thanks.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> New in eBay with brake band is $135. Keep looking, I’ve seen them cheaper. I’ll keep looking.


Thanks man. Appreciate it. Been an expensive few weeks here. Every saving helps.

Will probably have to go with a solid 32" bar now b/c reduced weight options seem either unobtainable or out of my price range. Kinda sucks because that's the bar I use most and I'm getting weaker not stronger. But have found a crowd here importing sugi hara bars and their solid ones are relatively cheap. I wonder if I could convince a local engineering outfit to mill out weight-saving holes/recesses in four bars (three new) ranging from 18 -42" and I'll fill them with epoxy I have here for not too much $. Might cut up the retired 32" Tsumura to see what sort of recess/hole they used.

I know stiffness is important but if I could shave some weight off this new 42" sugi for example, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks man. Appreciate it. Been an expensive few weeks here. Every saving helps.
> 
> Will probably have to go with a solid 32" bar now b/c reduced weight options seem either unobtainable or out of my price range. Kinda sucks because that's the bar I use most and I'm getting weaker not stronger. But have found a crowd here importing sugi hara bars and their solid ones are relatively cheap. I wonder if I could convince a local engineering outfit to mill out weight-saving holes/recesses in four bars (three new) ranging from 18 -42" and I'll fill them with epoxy I have here for not too much $. Might cut up the retired 32" Tsumura to see what sort of recess/hole they used.
> 
> I know stiffness is important but if I could shave some weight off this new 42" sugi for example, I'd be a happy camper.
> View attachment 717332


http://www.sawagain.com/makita-dcs-...mplete-sprocket-guard-clutch-cover-038213641/

https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/makita-dcs6401-gasoline-chain-saw.html


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> http://www.sawagain.com/makita-dcs-...mplete-sprocket-guard-clutch-cover-038213641/
> 
> https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/makita-dcs6401-gasoline-chain-saw.html


Sawagain has some good deals.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day @bigfellascott , that pic was of some oak rounds I picked up August last year, possibly English oak. It splashed water when I was splitting it and I weighed one piece at the time which was 7kgs (15.4 pounds) and weighing it again just now it is 4.7kgs (10.3 pounds) so my guess is that having lost a third of its weight through this stinkin hot dry summer, it is good to burn now. Most of it is stacked in the shed and will be for winter 2021 but there are some uglies from it that I'll burn first up this year.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> We had another school district snow day today. Had the chance to split a little of the red oak before it got super slippery out. What’s up with the black in this round??


like others mentiond Ryan some type of metal. where it is darkest is probably the closer to the metal. 



Ryan A said:


> What’s the ideal firewood length?
> 
> These scrounged rounds are 24-25” in length and yes, I would imagine it’s up to the person burning and intended use and size of their fireplace.If I halve these I feel that 12” is way short.My customers burn for leisure, not for heat.......


i try and cut 16". Maybe you can cut those to 16 and then sell short chunks as firepit wood. Don't forget key words in your ad like "locally grown","hand selected" and if you really want to make the big bucks "gourmet"


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> Does this make me look fat ?



Yes and I don’t know why anyone would want use one of those beasts as a daily driver, get the wife to drop off the kids at school and buy a loaf of bread. For those that are towing huge loads of scrounge that’s different!


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> No water jackets on my stove.
> Correct, more draw on the pipe when the temps are lower.


Sorry Chipper I’ve lost track of what stove everyone has, thought you were a OWB guy or I’m just mixing up my Cantoos, Chippers and Dancans...... Okay Dancan and his old van can’t be confused with anyone else!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Yes and I don’t know why anyone would want use one of those beasts as a daily driver, get the wife to drop off the kids at school and buy a loaf of bread. For those that are towing huge loads of scrounge that’s different!



It would have the advantage of being able to drive over the three cars in the prime parking spots at the supermarket while towing huge amounts of scrounge, though. You have to factor that in to your decision making process.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day @bigfellascott , that pic was of some oak rounds I picked up August last year, possibly English oak. It splashed water when I was splitting it and I weighed one piece at the time which was 7kgs (15.4 pounds) and weighing it again just now it is 4.7kgs (10.3 pounds) so my guess is that having lost a third of its weight through this stinkin hot dry summer, it is good to burn now. Most of it is stacked in the shed and will be for winter 2021 but there are some uglies from it that I'll burn first up this year.



English Oak, that sounds nice, might have been worth turning into slabs instead of firewood


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> It would have the advantage of being able to drive over the three cars in the prime parking spots at the supermarket while towing huge amounts of scrounge, though. You have to factor that in to your decision making process.



My mates got one of the F350 things with a big arse V8 Diesel in it I think (7.something ltr motor I think it was) it sucked the diesel down big time and honestly it was the biggest pile of crap to do any 4wding in, it had a crappy turning circle and weighed way too much, it had the big tyres and tricked up engine and gearbox etc, massive lift kit (near needed a ladder to get in the bastard it was that high off the ground) looked the part but that was about it, hopeless in the scrub.


----------



## bigfellascott

Ryan A said:


> What’s the ideal firewood length?
> 
> These scrounged rounds are 24-25” in length and yes, I would imagine it’s up to the person burning and intended use and size of their fireplace.If I halve these I feel that 12” is way short.My customers burn for leisure, not for heat.......


.
We cut em to suit the firebox they are going in, most of the time it's around 12"-16" but some are up around 22" for a couple of customers we have. I cut mine around 12"-14" as I can get those in easy enough if theres a heap of ash in there.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> My mates got one of the F350 things with a big arse V8 Diesel in it I think (7.something ltr motor I think it was) it sucked the diesel down big time and honestly it was the biggest pile of crap to do any 4wding in, it had a crappy turning circle and weighed way too much, it had the big tyres and tricked up engine and gearbox etc, massive lift kit (near needed a ladder to get in the bastard it was that high off the ground) looked the part but that was about it, hopeless in the scrub.


I have 2 super dutys. F250 and F350 Dually. Dont put them in the mud. Pavement, frozen ground or completely dry ground. If you put them in the mud you will be stuck. They are way too heavy. My dually weighs 7,100lbs empty.


----------



## MustangMike

The Mustang saw some action in the snow last night, those Blizzak tires work great.

I try to keep firewood 16" - 18", absolute max 20". Most wood stoves will fit 20", but not all. 16-18 is easier to handle. and gives you a bit of error room.


----------



## muddstopper

Got my new weed wacker today.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> like others mentiond Ryan some type of metal. where it is darkest is probably the closer to the metal.
> 
> 
> i try and cut 16". Maybe you can cut those to 16 and then sell short chunks as firepit wood. Don't forget key words in your ad like "locally grown","hand selected" and if you really want to make the big bucks "gourmet"



Don’t forget, “organic” [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Don’t forget, “organic” [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We spray our wood here.


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> Don’t forget, “organic” [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


free range, biodegradable, BPA free


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> I have 2 super dutys. F250 and F350 Dually. Dont put them in the mud. Pavement, frozen ground or completely dry ground. If you put them in the mud you will be stuck. They are way too heavy. My dually weighs 7,100lbs empty.



Spot on mate, I thought it would have been a rippa in the bush but was sadly disapointed to be honest. I do love the load capacity of em but, that is awesome but a PITA to get something out of (you have to climb in the bloody thing) which for a fat bastard like me ain't gonna happen


----------



## dancan

Jeffkrib said:


> Yes and I don’t know why anyone would want use one of those beasts as a daily driver, get the wife to drop off the kids at school and buy a loaf of bread. For those that are towing huge loads of scrounge that’s different!





KiwiBro said:


> Not if you hang out with bigger trucks.
> KiwiBro's theory of relativity.



Well , it belongs to one of my customers , he offered it but I told him I needed to drive it to see if it would fit .
My wallet isn't fat enough for it lol
Too much to run , too much at the tolls , too much for tires , too much real estate to turn around ,,, I could go on .
It was kinda nice to push any button in the truck and everything worked , I guess I'll continue to beat up my old Ef2fiddy


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Sorry Chipper I’ve lost track of what stove everyone has, thought you were a OWB guy or I’m just mixing up my Cantoos, Chippers and Dancans...... Okay Dancan and his old van can’t be confused with anyone else!


No offense taken my friend .
I have a hard time keeping track of my own stuff lol.


----------



## cantoo

Here's some pics of my forks with the extra one for cutting rounds.


----------



## cantoo

And seeing as it's turned muddy already I decided to split up a few rounds and try out the new auto cycle valve. Man it works nice even though the oil was really cold. These are 16" long rounds and a variety of sizes. I took some end pictures to show how I split the different sizes of rounds. The bigger rounds get split into 6 pieces so that means a resplit is required. Hopefully I post them in the correct order so it makes sense.


----------



## cantoo

So the top two smaller pieces get split in half and up the conveyor, the bottom splits get sent up the conveyor. The top 2/3 of the bottom rounds get pulled back and set on the bottom. Then 2 smore small rounds get set on top of them and cylinder runs out again. The auto cycle is nice because now I can stage the next rounds set onto the 2 angle irons you see beside the rounds getting split. And my hands are free to hold the top small rounds if needed too. In some of the pictures you can see the 12" x 40" long piece of steel that I use to direct splits to the conveyor or off the side. It has 3 round rods welded to it so I can move it to different spots. You can see the different holes where it can be moved to.


----------



## cantoo

I got a decent pile done in about 1 1/2 hours including taking some pictures and having to use the tractor a couple of times to break the rounds out of the snow and ice. Likely just over an hour of actual splitting. Took 2o minutes before the oil was warmed up much and I ran out of fuel on the splitter. Was a bit of a wet hour and slipping around in the ice was nice too. The plywood boxes are for engine covers.


----------



## cantoo

The new engine and clutch work good on the conveyor, it is just above an idle. It does move faster than the electric but I could lower the rpms abit and it would be about the same speed. I should have made the supports a little stronger as there is a little too much movement and the belt slips if I idle it down too low. I'll stiffen it up sometime. A picture of the splitter motor too. If you look at the first set of pictures you can see the angle irons I mentioned earlier. I should have set a couple of pieces on them to show how handy it is to stage rounds on them, I'll do that next time I split. The pieces stay right where you put them then just round them onto the beam. Anyone who is thinking about the auto cycle valve I say go for it. I kept putting it off thinking it was a lot of money and not worth the hassle. It really does speed things up and on my splitter I think it is actually safer as you aren't trying to balance rounds and hold the lever at the same time. There is a learning curve though because you have to get used to moving the lever the opposite way you were before. And being able to just use the single lever and operate as normal is handy too.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Nice set up @cantoo. Makes me jealous but I don’t have the area for a great set up like that.


----------



## hseII

muddstopper said:


> Got my new weed wacker today.



From the RF? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Cantoo, thanks for the pics. Is the horizontal knife deep enough to support the 'to-be-resplit' portion of the rounds, so it's an easy drag back for re-splitting?
Are you manually lifting the rounds to that staging area at the back of the splitter rather than using a bucket on the tractor?
If so, are you re-positioning the splitter and conveyor periodically, closer to the round pile or just walking further each time?

Had any round avalanches that pin you against the splitter? Asking from my own experiences trying to split from a big pile of rounds. I don't any more, rather drive the tractor bucket into the pile and position it at a nice height to transfer rounds to the splitting table.

Are the round piles pushed up solely with the forks? I don't think I could get mine that high without a bucket.

When cutting logs on your forks, Do you cut as many as the length of your bar will get through or go one log at a time? Alternate between log ends to keep them balanced on the forks as you whittle them down? When they get shorter and closer into the fork tines, do they move around on you much?

Lots of questions, sorry, but always keen to learn.


----------



## cantoo

Kiwi, the wings are about 8" so they do kind of sit there but it's easy to slide them back into position for resplits. I manually lift the rounds as it's quicker than the loader. I push up the rounds with the forks. I welded a couple of braces into the back of the fork frame and with the third fork they push up pretty high. I could push them high but like you say they would then tumble down on me. If you look at the 1st set of pictures of the forks you can see the 4" wide brace at the bottom that I welded in behind the quick attach plate. 
When loading logs onto the forks I always put a smaller one on first against the frame then bigger ones until 4 or 5 fill the forks. I set the forks at a nice cutting height and with the forks tilted so the logs almost roll off on their own. I grab the paint and my marker rod and mark everything, set them back down and I grab the saw and cut 2 rounds staring from the tractor side and then I go to the front and cut almost all the way thru each 16" mark along the 1st log at the end of the forks while walking to the other end. I then cut 2 rounds off each of the logs one at a time at that end, this balances the shorter logs on the 3 forks. I then cut each log completely until I get to the smaller log which is against the It is the thickness of the forks away from the frame so I can cut it all without hitting the steel frame. I sometimes use the saw dogs to hold the logs from sliding as I cut them.​ I sometimes use the saw chain to pull/ roll this log ahead as I cut so I don't hit the frame. If the forks are tipped right it works pretty well. I should have my wife do some videos sometime as it would explain things better.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks for that. Made sense too. The rounds here are often too heavy for me to be lifting them to the splitter table manually. I've been going back and forth on whether or not to have some sort of bucking table on a slight incline to dump logs onto and keep the rounds at that same height without the need to manually or tractor lift them back up to splitter height. Still trying to work that one out. In my case, everything is complicated by the need to stay as portable and mobile as possible. A perpetual work in progress ;-)


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Kiwi, the wings are about 8" so they do kind of sit there but it's easy to slide them back into position for resplits. I manually lift the rounds as it's quicker than the loader. I push up the rounds with the forks. I welded a couple of braces into the back of the fork frame and with the third fork they push up pretty high. I could push them high but like you say they would then tumble down on me. If you look at the 1st set of pictures of the forks you can see the 4" wide brace at the bottom that I welded in behind the quick attach plate.
> When loading logs onto the forks I always put a smaller one on first against the frame then bigger ones until 4 or 5 fill the forks. I set the forks at a nice cutting height and with the forks tilted so the logs almost roll off on their own. I grab the paint and my marker rod and mark everything, set them back down and I grab the saw and cut 2 rounds staring from the tractor side and then I go to the front and cut almost all the way thru each 16" mark along the 1st log at the end of the forks while walking to the other end. I then cut 2 rounds off each of the logs one at a time at that end, this balances the shorter logs on the 3 forks. I then cut each log completely until I get to the smaller log which is against the It is the thickness of the forks away from the frame so I can cut it all without hitting the steel frame. I sometimes use the saw dogs to hold the logs from sliding as I cut them.​ I sometimes use the saw chain to pull/ roll this log ahead as I cut so I don't hit the frame. If the forks are tipped right it works pretty well. I should have my wife do some videos sometime as it would explain things better.


My neighbor has a similar fork setup. He made a hydraulic arm on top to hold the logs on the forks. Don't have to run back and forth as much while cutting. 
Yours is definitely a production setup. I could do a whole winters worth in an afternoon!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

95custmz said:


> 16" is the norm. 4'x8'x16" makes a rick of firewood. You could always make the leftover 8-9" pieces into kindling.


Often I'll split the 8~9" pieces one time if they're about 16" across. It's stiil the right size for burning. 



dancan said:


> Well , it belongs to one of my customers , he offered it but I told him I needed to drive it to see if it would fit .
> My wallet isn't fat enough for it lol
> Too much to run , too much at the tolls , too much for tires , too much real estate to turn around ,,, I could go on .
> It was kinda nice to push any button in the truck and everything worked , I guess I'll continue to beat up my old Ef2fiddy


It ain't no mini van!


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


>










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for that. Made sense too. The rounds here are often too heavy for me to be lifting them to the splitter table manually. I've been going back and forth on whether or not to have some sort of bucking table on a slight incline to dump logs onto and keep the rounds at that same height without the need to manually or tractor lift them back up to splitter height. Still trying to work that one out. In my case, everything is complicated by the need to stay as portable and mobile as possible. A perpetual work in progress ;-)


Whenever possible I try to split right out of the trailer. It makes it nice as they are already half way there. I'll try to get a couple pictures today of how I set up. It may be a little different today because of the snow being piled hp where my trailer was which is where I'm now splitting into the pile at.
This is an elm I cut down for a neighbor(not sure I posted pics here or not), he said I could have some and I was thinking I had enough, but it just kept calling me so I went and cut a bit of a load yesterday. You can see part of the stump on the right side of the picture. Theres another load with about this much wood there still, it's probably just under a cord, the trailer is 20x6.5.
My kids helped me load it so that made it go pretty quick.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> My neighbor has a similar fork setup. He made a hydraulic arm on top to hold the logs on the forks. Don't have to run back and forth as much while cutting.
> Yours is definitely a production setup. I could do a whole winters worth in an afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


A member here and a friend has a setup like that, I think in the past he had some pictures of it in here.
@Sawyer Rob


----------



## rarefish383

I


Ryan A said:


> We had another school district snow day today. Had the chance to split a little of the red oak before it got super slippery out. What’s up with the black in this round??


If it makes you feel any better, since you missed it, it’s not just any metal, nothing soft like lead or copper, it’s steel. Specifically Iron. Just like the blood veins in your arm look blue, that’s because of the iron in your blood. I’ve seen it run ten, twelve feet up from the actual piece. Try taking a saw log to the mill with that stain on the stump cut. When I was a kid the company my Dad worked for did the tree work at Mount Vernon. We took down a giant Oak with blue stain in it. Dad let me split it on the job to see what it was. It was a hand forged spike with hand forged chain on it. The grounds keeper told us George Washington tied slaves under that tree to get them out of the noon day sun. I still have the spike and chain with a piece of wood on it. But, no way to prove where it came from. It could have been there to tie up horses for all we know.


----------



## rarefish383

bigfellascott said:


> Spot on mate, I thought it would have been a rippa in the bush but was sadly disapointed to be honest. I do love the load capacity of em but, that is awesome but a PITA to get something out of (you have to climb in the bloody thing) which for a fat bastard like me ain't gonna happen


I have a three step folding step ladder in the bed, just to get in my stock F150 4X4.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dan, having seen your ability to load a minivan, you'd be the cause of major deforestation if equipped with an f350 super duty!
Looks nice though.


----------



## svk

This week has been more mild with about 4" of snow. Supposed to be Snow tonight-Sunday. In the 30's Saturday with chance of snow turning to freezing rain. Then -22 Sunday night. LOL


----------



## James Miller

Finaly getting to the end of the monster oak the tree service dropped off at my place last winter. 
36" fiskars for reference. All cutting done with an 036 or my 590. 7910 would have been handy but the small saws got it done.


----------



## James Miller

Found this pic while reading through an old thread. The monster mulberry that brought me to AS. Burned a lot of this during the cold snap the other week.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I have a three step folding step ladder in the bed, just to get in my stock F150 4X4.


I do the "sit on the tailgate and roll in" manoeuvre. It's very graceful accompanied with the prerequisite grunts. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

cantoo said:


> The new engine and clutch work good on the conveyor, it is just above an idle. It does move faster than the electric but I could lower the rpms abit and it would be about the same speed. I should have made the supports a little stronger as there is a little too much movement and the belt slips if I idle it down too low. I'll stiffen it up sometime. A picture of the splitter motor too. If you look at the first set of pictures you can see the angle irons I mentioned earlier. I should have set a couple of pieces on them to show how handy it is to stage rounds on them, I'll do that next time I split. The pieces stay right where you put them then just round them onto the beam. Anyone who is thinking about the auto cycle valve I say go for it. I kept putting it off thinking it was a lot of money and not worth the hassle. It really does speed things up and on my splitter I think it is actually safer as you aren't trying to balance rounds and hold the lever at the same time. There is a learning curve though because you have to get used to moving the lever the opposite way you were before. And being able to just use the single lever and operate as normal is handy too.
> View attachment 717589
> View attachment 717590





I love the "180cc / cm cubes" label. 

"All your base are belong to us" (still).


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I do the "sit on the tailgate and roll in" manoeuvre. It's very graceful accompanied with the prerequisite grunts. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's funny, I thought he meant to get into the cab , I get it now.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> View attachment 717666
> 
> 
> I love the "180cc / cm cubes" label.
> 
> "All your base are belong to us" (still).



Cant argue with the knock offs. Cheap,reliable,and they mod well. The last part being important to me as this ones going on a gokart.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Here lies a 550xp. May it rest in peace. Or pieces.


----------



## rarefish383

Guys came to put the hardwood floors in today. Family room, living room, and hallway. They rocked and rolled. Four hours and the floors are done. All that’s left is the quarter round trim.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Here lies a 550xp. May it rest in peace. Or pieces.


Well that's no good.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I have a three step folding step ladder in the bed, just to get in my stock F150 4X4.



I have one in the bed (planning to fix it to hang on the rack) of my stock F150 2x to get up into the bed. Pickup ain't that high but I'll be 84 next month.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 717660
> Finaly getting to the end of the monster oak the tree service dropped off at my place last winter. View attachment 717661
> 36" fiskars for reference. All cutting done with an 036 or my 590. 7910 would have been handy but the small saws got it done.



That is one whale of a lot of noodling!!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, I thought he meant to get into the cab , I get it now.



So did I!!


----------



## bigfellascott

rarefish383 said:


> I have a three step folding step ladder in the bed, just to get in my stock F150 4X4.



That's what's needed I reckon, my other mates got a New Ford Ranger and it's a bit the same, you have to get in it to get anything out of it which to me is a PITA as I like to be able to reach over the side and get what I need out of it without having to climb all over the thing to get a beer out of the fridge etc or to unload the wood.


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> I do the "sit on the tailgate and roll in" manoeuvre. It's very graceful accompanied with the prerequisite grunts. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I do the same when getting up on the tray of mine, along with a lot of swearing usually LOL.


----------



## bigfellascott

My mate and I went out yesterday to start on cutting firewood for his wifes place, some of it was that hard to split (hit 20 times before it split) I said we will be bringing out the 40t long splitter for this lot - he agreed LOL.

It's White Gum that's been twisted in the grain from the wind over the years which really makes for hard splitting, we also got some stringy and peppermint and of course we found a nice Red Bellied Blacksnake sunning itself on the top of the wood heap. We initually tried pulling the logs out of the wood heap with the Landcruiser ute but it wouldn't budge them so my mate just climbed in and cut it were it lay.

We still have a heap to cut out from there and that will be done tomorrow, today we are cutting on another property we have access to so will be out there today.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Whenever possible I try to split right out of the trailer. It makes it nice as they are already half way there. I'll try to get a couple pictures today of how I set up. It may be a little different today because of the snow being piled hp where my trailer was which is where I'm now splitting into the pile at.
> This is an elm I cut down for a neighbor(not sure I posted pics here or not), he said I could have some and I was thinking I had enough, but it just kept calling me so I went and cut a bit of a load yesterday. You can see part of the stump on the right side of the picture. Theres another load with about this much wood there still, it's probably just under a cord, the trailer is 20x6.5.
> My kids helped me load it so that made it go pretty quick.
> View attachment 717638


Thanks chipper1. Will probably end up that way too but the sort of trailer I need is $4k here, in a well-used state. If only there was actually some $ to be made in this line of work I might be able to afford it one day


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks chipper1. Will probably end up that way too but the sort of trailer I need is $4k here. If only there was actually some $ to be made in this line of work I might be able to afford it one day


I just start out with a smaller trailer that I can get a great deal on, and then buy a little bigger one and sell the lesser one, then do that again, hopefully in the process I can make a buck when selling each trailer as well as with the trailer and get to use it for my personal use also. The goal is to not "have to have it now" as then you can wait for a deal, the more needy you are the more you usually end up paying.

I didn't even start splitting the wood on the trailer yet, but I did manage to burn up a tank of fuel in the splitter just cleaning up the splitting area lol.
I did get everything set up and ready to start splitting off the trailer, but my phone was in the house in my jacket. I left it inside when one of my neighbors came over with his little homeowner saw that had a very dull semi chisel chain with big safety bumpers on it . I got it all sharpened up and then fired the saw up, it wouldn't stay running as it was loading up when idling and was running way rich. I asked him when the last time was he cleaned the air filter he just looked at me, and I just looked at him . Grabbed the air hose and blew out the little felt air cleaner and the saw started to clean up and run better, it actually cut through a 6" piece of wood. He was happy with it, I would have taken a can opener to the muffler and fattened it up myself, but what do you expect for $110.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> That is one whale of a lot of noodling!!



Still noodling. 
Making for a good size pile of fiskared up wood.


----------



## Jeffkrib

rarefish383 said:


> I have a three step folding step ladder in the bed, just to get in my stock F150 4X4.


So tell me do they have massive truck parking spots for when you do have to get a loaf of bread down at the shops. Here in Aus you’d literally have to take up two spots.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I only rip the bigger ones down enough to make them easier to get on the splitter,







Then let the splitter do it's thing, shoving them through the 4-way wedge...






They make a LOT of excellent firewood fast,






Sometimes I don't rip them at all, and just roll them right onto the splitters beam,






I like those big chunks, like I said, LOT'S of really GREAT firewood fast!!






SR


----------



## KiwiBro

Cut up a tsumura bar to learn more about the way they mill the bars for the epoxy filler. In case anyone else was interested:

Notice how the edges of the recesses are tapered, like a dovetail joint? Even if the adhesive bond fails the epoxy isn't going anywhere.
Also, it's interesting they not only maintain a direct metal connection across the width of the bar but also longitudinally in the middle like a spine.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The 9010 made it today. Didn’t even unbox it, putting a new shipping label on it and sending to @MillerModSaws tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@KiwiBro did you ever come up with a Dolkita clutch cover?


----------



## KiwiBro

Not yet but still have a few people getting back to me in the next few days hopefully. Meantime I'm down to one dawg on the 7900, but am rained off at the mo anyway (can't say I'm unhappy about it as have got a heap of loose ends to tidy up).


----------



## bigfellascott

Some nice Australian Hardwood (Jarah) this stuff is heavy as and dense as and punches out the heat. As you can see it gives ya chainsaw a workout too.


----------



## bigfellascott




----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> I have 2 super dutys. F250 and F350 Dually. Dont put them in the mud. Pavement, frozen ground or completely dry ground. If you put them in the mud you will be stuck. They are way too heavy. My dually weighs 7,100lbs empty.



My 3500 single rear wheel gas truck ( 7,000 lbs curb weight) does very well in the mud. Just slightly oversized mud tires and re-geared. Its the only truck ive ever had that I have not gotten stuck and am not afraid that i may get it stuck




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Did some more splitting this afternoon. About 1 1/2 hours of splitting. Splitter used just over a gallon of fuel and the conveyor maybe used 2 cups of fuel. Pictures show the angle iron where I stage the next rounds to be split while the auto cycle is working. The angles keep the rounds from being caught by the pusher while it's going back in. I use the stone fork bucket to push up the rounds and to move all the splits away from the conveyor.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sawyer Rob said:


> I only rip the bigger ones down enough to make them easier to get on the splitter,



So do I but 'down to a size I can load on the pu'. That size has shrunk a bunch over the last 10 years.


----------



## bigfellascott

Been out again today cutting wood with a few mates and will be out again tomorrow doing the same. It's a mixture of Stringy, Peppermint and White Gum. All good woods that put out nice heat, the white gums a bastard to split when it's been in a windy area (the grain gets twisted) it can take upto 20 hits from a long splitter to get one piece of it! LOL I leave that for the fit and abled among us and that sure ain't me!


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> So tell me do they have massive truck parking spots for when you do have to get a loaf of bread down at the shops. Here in Aus you’d literally have to take up two spots.


 they used to make truck parking spots years ago. not anymore. i take 2 spots when i take the F-250 for groceries. To many uncaring people that just open their doors to wide. i only ever got 1 note that said i park like a girl.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I just park in the back of the lot far away from everybody else


----------



## square1

bigfellascott said:


> Been out again today cutting wood with a few mates and will be out again tomorrow doing the same. It's a mixture of Stringy, Peppermint and White Gum. All good woods that put out nice heat, the white gums a bastard to split when it's been in a windy area (the grain gets twisted) it can take upto 20 hits from a long splitter to get one piece of it! LOL I leave that for the fit and abled among us and that sure ain't me!


I want to see more of that truck / truck cover in the last pic.
Edit: on closer inspection that might be a carport. Damn these old eyes!


----------



## JustJeff

I have 10 racks, or ricks that hold a facecord each, under my deck. Two rows of five racks. I usually use about 8 of them per season so I have 2 leftover which puts those two right into January-February the following year. When I stack those back two racks, I make sure it's ash, elm, maple etc. Anyways, due to our two weeks of autumn and straight into winter with some cold days in December, I am past the February wood and into March's which contains a lot of Poplar. It's been mild this past week so it's easy to heat the house. I've been able to get good stovetop temps and burn time out of it, I just have to load more in. Last night was -4C and normally 2 good chunks of ash would suffice, I used 4 pieces of Poplar. Same result, warm house and coals in the morning. Conclusion; Poplar is good wood, you just need more of it. Plus it's super easy to split. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> Did some more splitting this afternoon. About 1 1/2 hours of splitting. Splitter used just over a gallon of fuel and the conveyor maybe used 2 cups of fuel. Pictures show the angle iron where I stage the next rounds to be split while the auto cycle is working. The angles keep the rounds from being caught by the pusher while it's going back in. I use the stone fork bucket to push up the rounds and to move all the splits away from the conveyor.
> View attachment 717810
> View attachment 717812
> View attachment 717814
> View attachment 717816
> View attachment 717817



Thats a few DAYS of work for me. Full days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> Been out again today cutting wood with a few mates and will be out again tomorrow doing the same. It's a mixture of Stringy, Peppermint and White Gum. All good woods that put out nice heat, the white gums a bastard to split when it's been in a windy area (the grain gets twisted) it can take upto 20 hits from a long splitter to get one piece of it! LOL I leave that for the fit and abled among us and that sure ain't me!



Does the peppermint actually smell like peppermint?

That would be cool.

Pun intended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Does the peppermint actually smell like peppermint?
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> Pun intended
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It can have a bit of a smell to it when it's green but when she's seasoned I don't really notice much of one.


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> I have 10 racks, or ricks that hold a facecord each, under my deck. Two rows of five racks. I usually use about 8 of them per season so I have 2 leftover which puts those two right into January-February the following year. When I stack those back two racks, I make sure it's ash, elm, maple etc. Anyways, due to our two weeks of autumn and straight into winter with some cold days in December, I am past the February wood and into March's which contains a lot of Poplar. It's been mild this past week so it's easy to heat the house. I've been able to get good stovetop temps and burn time out of it, I just have to load more in. Last night was -4C and normally 2 good chunks of ash would suffice, I used 4 pieces of Poplar. Same result, warm house and coals in the morning. Conclusion; Poplar is good wood, you just need more of it. Plus it's super easy to split.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Any wood that's easy to split is good wood to me. I don't care if I have to burn more of it to keep warm, I'd happily do that than bang away on a log splitter for hours after hours.
\


----------



## bigfellascott

square1 said:


> I want to see more of that truck / truck cover in the last pic.
> Edit: on closer inspection that might be a carport. Damn these old eyes!



Heres a side on view mate - it's made out of a heavy duty Mesh shade cloth type thing - and you can get a more heavy duty version than that which has webbing all through it. As you can see they have eyelets and a stretchy cord through those and the yellow hooks for attaching it all to the ute.


----------



## chipper1

A buddy just sent me this meme, It helped me figure out a way to get all the wood on the sides of the road without getting in trouble.
Roadside gtg .


----------



## James Miller

Picked up a toy today.


----------



## woodchip rookie

A Stihl made in England?


----------



## hamish

Cant wait to get me a new Ranger, maybe another 20 years though till this one dies.


----------



## James Miller

Looks pretty good after a little simple green and paper towel wipe down. Now I need to bolt it to the bench and learn how to use it.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> A Stihl made in England?


----------



## dancan

Nice score James !
Big sky here today so ,,,


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> I just park in the back of the lot far away from everybody else


I had to pick up tags at DMV for my knew truck. Since I’ve had both knees replaced I can get handicap tags, but I don’t. That’s where most of the biggest pieces of junk park, all half sideways. So I go to the very end of the lot. I get out of my truck and start inside and this guy with a teenage girl star practicing backing up next to my brand new truck. I went back and stood in the spot next to my truck. I guess they got the idea, they moved over a couple spaces. I got half way to the door and they were back next to my truck. I walked back and got my cell out and took a pic of my truck, walked in front of their car and squatted down, took a picture of their tag. When I got to the building they were five six spaces over.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 717983
> View attachment 717984
> View attachment 717985
> Looks pretty good after a little simple green and paper towel wipe down. Now I need to bolt it to the bench and learn how to use it.



They over engineered that too the hilt mate, bloody norah she's built like a tank. she's a rippa of a find though just the same and no doubt will see you and the next 20 generations after you too

I'll stick to my Stihl 2in1 though, I find it much quicker and easier to sharpen a chain with than the Electric Sharpeners I've got.


----------



## Jeffkrib

James Miller said:


> View attachment 717989


I like it James! Pretty hard to find them second hand...... so you suck. I was tempted to buy a new USG last year but ended up with a tecomec. The USG is bloody expensive here in Aus, like $1400
To me it looks like the vice and stopper are way way better on the Stihl unit. Well done.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Bigfella, I got up early to go for a big ride this morning and seen you were up already posting before I got up.
Did you get up early to go scrounging.


----------



## 95custmz

Went on a scrounge today but it wasn’t for wood. Picked up these old IH Cub Cadets. I’m a big fan of old iron over the newer plastic stuff. Now i have 4 riding mowers. I think i have a new addiction other than CAD. [emoji44]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

rarefish, why doesn't the DMV have 4 or 5 old wrecks parked in their lot for people to practice beside. When I did my truck test the Asians from Toronto were in the lot practicing parking beside the instructors new cars. I'm sure they get hit often.


----------



## cantoo

One pile is getting smaller and the other is getting bigger. Spent about 2 hours on it today. Supposed to be 100 kms per hour winds here tomorrow so not sure I will get much done. Would like to get this pile done before it really gets muddy out.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> They over engineered that too the hilt mate, bloody norah she's built like a tank. she's a rippa of a find though just the same and no doubt will see you and the next 20 generations after you too
> 
> I'll stick to my Stihl 2in1 though, I find it much quicker and easier to sharpen a chain with than the Electric Sharpeners I've got.


This won't replace my files. But I have tendency to loose my angle after awhile so I'll use it to get things lined up again. Also fixed a hard rocked chain with a file sucks. 



Jeffkrib said:


> I like it James! Pretty hard to find them second hand...... so you suck. I was tempted to buy a new USG last year but ended up with a tecomec. The USG is bloody expensive here in Aus, like $1400
> To me it looks like the vice and stopper are way way better on the Stihl unit. Well done.


So $100 wasn't to bad?


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> This won't replace my files. But I have tendency to loose my angle after awhile so I'll use it to get things lined up again. Also fixed a hard rocked chain with a file sucks.
> 
> So $100 wasn't to bad?



Fair enough James - it’s annoying when you find a rock or metal. I’m getting better at avoiding them thank god.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Bigfella, I got up early to go for a big ride this morning and seen you were up already posting before I got up.
> Did you get up early to go scrounging.



I never got out this morning Jeff - they left me behind as I had other things to do today.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.

Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


not sure what my or your program is later today Bobby. (after lunch) might be able to come over and take a look-see. let me know


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


Hold my beer and watch this. But in all seriousness if you want a hand let me know.


----------



## JustJeff

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


I've done them both ways. And it can be sketchy. I do prefer to stump it first because I have seen a tree stand back up after most of the mass keeping it in the ground has been cut off. Nothing like watching your running chainsaw take a ride then sit idling away 12' in the air! Cutting the stump off a downed tree can also mean a vice like bar pinch. So I like to do a relief cut from the underside first and then wedges from the top as soon as I've cut deep enough. Sometimes the stump and roots wants to come towards the tree as well, they can be hard to read and a second set of eyes never hurts. Good luck, take pics. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I'd cut the rootball off first , watch for any tension or roll when cutting and then work up the tree into firewood .


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


I've done them both ways. Just have to assess the situation and see which will work better. If the tree could stand back up do you want to try and fell it or would it be better to cut it at the root ball and let the root ball fall back into the hole. 
Is the home owner going to wait for you to start on it.
Take a few pictures if you think about it.
It might even be a good thing to take a few then sit in the truck and look at them, you may see something you don't when just looking at it.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I've done them both ways. And it can be sketchy. I do prefer to stump it first because I have seen a tree stand back up after most of the mass keeping it in the ground has been cut off. Nothing like watching your running chainsaw take a ride then sit idling away 12' in the air! Cutting the stump off a downed tree can also mean a vice like bar pinch. So I like to do a relief cut from the underside first and then wedges from the top as soon as I've cut deep enough. Sometimes the stump and roots wants to come towards the tree as well, they can be hard to read and a second set of eyes never hurts. Good luck, take pics.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





dancan said:


> I'd cut the rootball off first , watch for any tension or roll when cutting and then work up the tree into firewood .





chipper1 said:


> I've done them both ways. Just have to assess the situation and see which will work better. If the tree could stand back up do you want to try and fell it or would it be better to cut it at the root ball and let the root ball fall back into the hole.
> Is the home owner going to wait for you to start on it.
> Take a few pictures if you think about it.
> It might even be a good thing to take a few then sit in the truck and look at them, you may see something you don't when just looking at it.


yep,yep and yep.


----------



## chipper1

Heres a few pictures of the wood splitting area yesterday. I added over a cord with the trailer of elm and all the cleanup I did to get the trailer set up. 
I like to have the splitter turned a little more so it's parallel to the back of the trailer, but it was a little tight in there.


Looking at the pile from the front you can handle tell I did anything lol.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

JustJeff said:


> I've done them both ways. And it can be sketchy. I do prefer to stump it first because I have seen a tree stand back up after most of the mass keeping it in the ground has been cut off. Nothing like watching your running chainsaw take a ride then sit idling away 12' in the air! Cutting the stump off a downed tree can also mean a vice like bar pinch. So I like to do a relief cut from the underside first and then wedges from the top as soon as I've cut deep enough. Sometimes the stump and roots wants to come towards the tree as well, they can be hard to read and a second set of eyes never hurts. Good luck, take pics.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



This is my concern - having the tree stand back up.



chipper1 said:


> I've done them both ways. Just have to assess the situation and see which will work better. If the tree could stand back up do you want to try and fell it or would it be better to cut it at the root ball and let the root ball fall back into the hole.
> Is the home owner going to wait for you to start on it.
> Take a few pictures if you think about it.
> It might even be a good thing to take a few then sit in the truck and look at them, you may see something you don't when just looking at it.



Thinking about it more, perhaps it would be best to remove the supporting limbs closest to the roots, then cut it free from the roots. This will put more downward force on the roots and the base of the trunk. Then I know for sure where the forces are - compression on top, tension on the bottom, cut and wedge accordingly. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe tomorrow on my way to work.


----------



## dancan

Since it was such a nice day here yesterday we went over to the pit to fix the scrounged trailer .









It now has a new tongue .
Since we had some time we decided to get some Donk wood .
There's some dead standing maple in there , somewhere lol

























Another load added to the pile


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> rarefish, why doesn't the DMV have 4 or 5 old wrecks parked in their lot for people to practice beside. When I did my truck test the Asians from Toronto were in the lot practicing parking beside the instructors new cars. I'm sure they get hit often.


Actually, that's a good idea. They used to put fatal wrecks in front of the high schools as an example of drinking and driving. They could put cell/texting wrecks in a few spaces to let rookies practice in. Next time I go to DMV I'm going to ask?


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> This is my concern - having the tree stand back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it more, perhaps it would be best to remove the supporting limbs closest to the roots, then cut it free from the roots. This will put more downward force on the roots and the base of the trunk. Then I know for sure where the forces are - compression on top, tension on the bottom, cut and wedge accordingly. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe tomorrow on my way to work.


If you start cutting it at the top then put a wedge in the cut as soon as possible you will save yourself from getting pinched(unless the tree has stress cracks in it ). This will also let you know whether the root ball is going to flip back into the hole or not, if it opens up it may flip back in if it pinches down on the wedge you know it's not going back in the hole.


----------



## MustangMike

Bobby, all of the above, and when I'm concerned about getting pinched … have a second saw … I like using plastic wedges … and I'll often start 3 cuts right next to each other, going down a little at a time in each one, to help prevent getting pinched before you see it coming. Generally works real well.


----------



## James Miller

So I couldn't help but try the grinder. Bolted it to the table of forgotten saws I'll get to some day. Need to make a stand could only get to 25* but that chain cuts great.


----------



## dancan

Well ,,,,






Not really a big sky day but it was nice and warm at 23F so off to the woods it was !
We did some more roadside scrounging to add to the pile .
I figured that the rabbit trail might lead me to some maple and another game of Donk eeKong 




Darn wasqwally wabbits run real low , I had to open up the trail to get to the wood lol








We cut up a bit of the dry tops and drug some home 













Some of that stuff is in the furnace , a nice heat it is


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?


Listen to everything everyone told you. Try to read a blow down can be a nightmare. Had a 16” tree stand up on me so fast I had to figure what happened and when I did my knees shook. Wedges are a must. Rather stick the saw cutting off the rootball than trying to figure out how to shut off a running saw 15’ in the air.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody else have nasty wind today? We left church, got something to eat then went to Rural King. In that time temps dropped like a rock. Went to church it was 53, got home it was 40 and still dropping. Winds are 20-40 mph with gusts up to 60. Might get more trees if the ground ever dries up. Neighbor just called, a medium cherry came down in their back yard. #1.


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> Anybody else have nasty wind today? We left church, got something to eat then went to Rural King. In that time temps dropped like a rock. Went to church it was 53, got home it was 40 and still dropping. Winds are 20-40 mph with gusts up to 60. Might get more trees if the ground ever dries up. Neighbor just called, a medium cherry came down in their back yard. #1.


40 MPH gusts here. Hope to get some trees that are downed from the winds.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Anybody else have nasty wind today? We left church, got something to eat then went to Rural King. In that time temps dropped like a rock. Went to church it was 53, got home it was 40 and still dropping. Winds are 20-40 mph with gusts up to 60. Might get more trees if the ground ever dries up. Neighbor just called, a medium cherry came down in their back yard. #1.


Yup. Wind up, temps down. Fire burning, cozy home.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Anybody else have nasty wind today? We left church, got something to eat then went to Rural King. In that time temps dropped like a rock. Went to church it was 53, got home it was 40 and still dropping. Winds are 20-40 mph with gusts up to 60. Might get more trees if the ground ever dries up. Neighbor just called, a medium cherry came down in their back yard. #1.


just started picking up good about an hour ago.


----------



## dancan

Calling for 55mph winds here tonight .


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yup. Wind up, temps down. Fire burning, cozy home.


All of the above. At least I got to stick the 24 on the 590 and try my grinder chain before I got cold and windy. Shoot me a PM I got something to ask you.


----------



## rarefish383

We're talking about 25 MPH winds till at least 6 tomorrow evening.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bought one these on sale at Rural King today for the new shed I build this year, propane, not stinky kerosene. I now have this and one of those propane tank top heaters.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> (unless the tree has stress cracks in it ).


Big wind downed Popular got me this fall. Was no way to know it was all circular cracked on the inside. Now that I think of it I still have 1/2 of it laying in the woods.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> Bought one these on sale at Rural King today for the new shed I build this year, propane, not stinky kerosene. I now have this and one of those propane tank top heaters.


I have this heater. I use it periodically in the garage. It's a great little unit. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

As for wind, we started the day with 6c and breezy to furious wind and below freezing. Environment Canada recorded 80mph gusts at Lake Erie. We are located east of lake Huron and in the open so the winds are fierce and bring lake effect snow. Cantoo will tell you about it, he is a bit south of me but closer to the lake. I went out to the chicken coop and had to lean into it, twice there was a slight delay before my front foot hit the ground! Brought a little extra firewood inside so I don't have to poke my nose out for a couple days. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

We started getting the winds this morning when I had about an hour of splitting left to do. I also spoke too soon on how good my conveyor was working. I tightened up the belt a bit so the clutch wasn't slipping and with about 30 rounds left to do it broke the chain. A rivet had left go on a paddle and it jammed coming around the bottom roller. It had been windy as heck and raining so I was soaked but wanted to get done. Split the last of it and threw it into the bucket and dumped it on the pile. I'll fix the conveyor later. I was surrounded with water by the time I was done, most of it was leaking off my clothes. I had to put my truck in 4x4 to get it from the barn to the house and it's gravel. ​ Got to the house and was loading things into my work truck for this week and noticed my son sitting in his car up the road at the neighbours. Hydro lines had been whipping in the wind and finally broke. Power was out for about 4 hours. Poor guys had to work in that wind. Anyway the 1600 pcs of 16" rounds are all split and in a big heap readying for the sun and then delivery next fall. It's cold out now and supposed to be snowing more soon so hopefully back to the bush next weekend. My body has 5 days to heal up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cantoo said:


> We started getting the winds this morning when I had about an hour of splitting left to do. I also spoke too soon on how good my conveyor was working. I tightened up the belt a bit so the clutch wasn't slipping and with about 30 rounds left to do it broke the chain. A rivet had left go on a paddle and it jammed coming around the bottom roller. It had been windy as heck and raining so I was soaked but wanted to get done. Split the last of it and threw it into the bucket and dumped it on the pile. I'll fix the conveyor later. I was surrounded with water by the time I was done, most of it was leaking off my clothes.
> I had to put my truck in 4x4 to get it from the barn to the house and it's gravel. ​Got to the house and was loading things into my work truck for this week and noticed my son sitting in his car up the road at the neighbours. Hydro lines had been whipping in the wind and finally broke. Power was out for about 4 hours. Poor guys had to work in that wind. Anyway the 1600 pcs of 16" rounds are all split and in a big heap readying for the sun and then delivery next fall. It's cold out now and supposed to be snowing more soon so hopefully back to the bush next weekend. My body has 5 days to heal up.
> View attachment 718283
> View attachment 718284
> View attachment 718285
> View attachment 718286
> View attachment 718287


Hope ya got extra links. They are getting hard to find certain sizes.


----------



## cantoo

I have 3 conveyors the same, 1 is for parts, my wife is weak and doesn't keep track of all the crap I buy. I knew the chain was a little loose but it was raining pretty good and I thought I could get this pile finished. Almost made it. It's still nasty windy out, I'm waiting for some of my big poplars to come down. Heading to Brampton early in the morning and then Gravenhurst for a couple of days so hope nothing blows down.


----------



## MustangMike

Wind is getting pretty strong here now, hope we still have power in the morning, I have appointments.

The toughest twisted tree I cut this year was that Pig Nut Hickory that had broken off 30' off the ground and the top was touching the ground. Was using a 36" bar to go through it, and I cut the top off so the log was just hanging off the ground, and it still locked up my bar solid as a rock when I tried to cut a round off. Had to use hammer and chisel to get it free.

Also killed 2 chains on the nails with that one, but we got it done.

I was told it was Tulip, so I was not expecting this, but luckily I had 2 saws with 36" B+C and 2 with 28". I needed all of them.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Wind is getting pretty strong here now, hope we still have power in the morning, I have appointments.
> 
> The toughest twisted tree I cut this year was that Pig Nut Hickory that had broken off 30' off the ground and the top was touching the ground. Was using a 36" bar to go through it, and I cut the top off so the log was just hanging off the ground, and it still locked up my bar solid as a rock when I tried to cut a round off. Had to use hammer and chisel to get it free.
> 
> Also killed 2 chains on the nails with that one, but we got it done.
> 
> I was told it was Tulip, so I was not expecting this, but luckily I had 2 saws with 36" B+C and 2 with 28". I needed all of them.


Just curious to know Mike, when you rock a chain with a square ground chain is it as painful to file as with a round file or does it rip metal out faster?


----------



## Ginger15

Grabbed two more loads from the downed oak today. Gorgeous looking grain, too bad I dont have a mill or I would slab it. Had some wind over here about 2 weeks ago, topped around 65mph or so? Lots of trees into power lines, kept me busy well into the night.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> Just curious to know Mike, when you rock a chain with a square ground chain is it as painful to file as with a round file or does it rip metal out faster?


I watched Mike touch up his chains at a GTG he makes it look easy. I'm gonna have to give it a try. I got a few chains that are getting down to the reference line on the cutters. They might make nice GTG play chains if I can figure it out.


----------



## turnkey4099

Bobby Kirbos said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed a residence with a downed tree in the back yard. I stopped by a couple of times in my travels with no answer at the door. I tried 1 more time yesterday afternoon, and success.... The owner needs help removing a good sized mulberry (I estimate 20+ inches DBH). He heats with wood too, but doesn't have the necessary equipment to handle big wood, so anything over about 10" is mine to keep.
> 
> Now, the question becomes how to safely cut a wind blown tree with the roots still attached and resting on its limbs (other than "very carefully")? Do I separate from the roots first, then cut as I normally would? Or should I cut the supporting limbs to get it on the ground, finish limbing it, THEN separate the trunk from the roots?



I have done a lot of them. My practice is to start at the top and cut everything I can without the tree rolling. I try to leave nothing behind me as I work down the log. That way all the sstress and tensions come out a little at a time instead of all at once. Cutting the last prop limbs does get tricky at times.


----------



## bigfellascott

Bobby Kirbos said:


> This is my concern - having the tree stand back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it more, perhaps it would be best to remove the supporting limbs closest to the roots, then cut it free from the roots. This will put more downward force on the roots and the base of the trunk. Then I know for sure where the forces are - compression on top, tension on the bottom, cut and wedge accordingly. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe tomorrow on my way to work.





Bobby Kirbos said:


> This is my concern - having the tree stand back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it more, perhaps it would be best to remove the supporting limbs closest to the roots, then cut it free from the roots. This will put more downward force on the roots and the base of the trunk. Then I know for sure where the forces are - compression on top, tension on the bottom, cut and wedge accordingly. I'll try to get a picture of it, maybe tomorrow on my way to work.



I reckon I'd put a heap of relief cuts (the size that you would normally buck it up at) along the full length of the tree to help take any real tension out of it and once you are happy cut the root ball off then finish bucking it.

I've had em stand up on me and it isn't nice especially the size they are sometimes, I've also had one that was resting up against a tree and I didn't realise it was under so much tension, anyway I cut it and next thing ya know I'm flying through the air like superman all 200kg of me LOL! luckily it didn't hurt me (know a bloke who did the same and it hit him in the jaw and he spent the better part of 6mth in hospital recovering!


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Just curious to know Mike, when you rock a chain with a square ground chain is it as painful to file as with a round file or does it rip metal out faster?



I spoke to a mate about the square ground filed chain as he does it on his racing saws and he said he wouldn't waste his time using it to cut firewood with as it doesn't handle the dirty wood as well as a round filed chain (going by what he said it's a lot of stuffing around to do) and really not needed for firewood purposes.


----------



## bigfellascott

cantoo said:


> We started getting the winds this morning when I had about an hour of splitting left to do. I also spoke too soon on how good my conveyor was working. I tightened up the belt a bit so the clutch wasn't slipping and with about 30 rounds left to do it broke the chain. A rivet had left go on a paddle and it jammed coming around the bottom roller. It had been windy as heck and raining so I was soaked but wanted to get done. Split the last of it and threw it into the bucket and dumped it on the pile. I'll fix the conveyor later. I was surrounded with water by the time I was done, most of it was leaking off my clothes.
> I had to put my truck in 4x4 to get it from the barn to the house and it's gravel. ​Got to the house and was loading things into my work truck for this week and noticed my son sitting in his car up the road at the neighbours. Hydro lines had been whipping in the wind and finally broke. Power was out for about 4 hours. Poor guys had to work in that wind. Anyway the 1600 pcs of 16" rounds are all split and in a big heap readying for the sun and then delivery next fall. It's cold out now and supposed to be snowing more soon so hopefully back to the bush next weekend. My body has 5 days to heal up.
> View attachment 718283
> View attachment 718284
> View attachment 718285
> View attachment 718286
> View attachment 718287



You might be better off building a firewood processing plant on a Pontoon mate she's certainly sloppy where you are that's for sure, not sure I'd want to be playing in it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> I spoke to a mate about the square ground filed chain as he does it on his racing saws and he said he wouldn't waste his time using it to cut firewood with as it doesn't handle the dirty wood as well as a round filed chain (going by what he said it's a lot of stuffing around to do) and really not needed for firewood purposes.


I have some full chisel chain but rarely use it. Only on fresh clean, green stuff, most of what I get is dirty so go wth the RM or Carlton semi chisel.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> I spoke to a mate about the square ground filed chain as he does it on his racing saws and he said he wouldn't waste his time using it to cut firewood with as it doesn't handle the dirty wood as well as a round filed chain (going by what he said it's a lot of stuffing around to do) and really not needed for firewood purposes.


Are hardwoods aren't made out of concrete like yours. Theres alt more about square filing over on O P E and some of those guys are running it for work chain.


----------



## nighthunter

So I haven't posted on here in a while, how's everybody keeping


----------



## farmer steve

Hey @nighthunter. Good to see ya. Got a 462 a few weeks ago . Stihl breaking it in. Been to wet an muddy to do much cutting here. Saw some pics on another forum of a guy that got a bag of Irish peat blocks for a Christmas present and was thinking of you.


----------



## nighthunter

Them 462s really are a nice saw, mines really holding up well to logging so far. This winter has been 1 of mildest winters on record with nearly grass growth all year round, when we start harvesting peat again in a couple of months, I'll ship you a box full for the heck of it @farmer steve


----------



## cantoo

My firewood splitting area is all ice now. The temps really dropped last night and we are sitting here in a storm. The winds are still up here but visibility is good here along the lake. Unfortunately where I was supposed to go this morning is very poor visibility, closed roads and lots of accidents. Highway 400 is closed in sections too. I cleaned out the back of my truck and now bitching to my wife that I might as well head to the bush. She suggested I wash the floors, that isn't happening. Just finished posting a bunch of bids at an online auction and now going to go sharpen some chains. We'll try again tomorrow morning. 
My nephew is blowing the roadway back in the neighbours field to get to the wind mill. Sometimes they shut down and the guys have to go push a couple of buttons. It takes about 5 minutes but he's been blowing for 2 hours and likely 2 more to go as he's just hitting the deeper drifts now. Snow was wet last night and would have taken maybe 1/2 hour to blow out, now it's frozen solid on top and wet underneath. They could have just driven over top of the frozen snow but their Safety guy won't let them do that, they can't drive outside the stakes either even though the field is frozen solid. The only snow on the property is the fence line and of course that's the roadway. The guys are sitting at the road waiting too. Lots of dollars being spent.


----------



## Philbert

Back yard. 



Front yard. 

Hard packed. 

Philbert


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> Are hardwoods aren't made out of concrete like yours. Theres alt more about square filing over on O P E and some of those guys are running it for work chain.



Yeah I think it was more the fact we cut up a lot of wood that can have sand, dirt and fine rocks etc in it that he was refering to in regards to the square filing not being worth the effort due to those issues, he reckons it cuts quicker but dulls quicker doe to above. 

I've never tried a square filed chain so have nothing to go by in regards as to whether its true or not but he cuts firewood regularly and races saws regularly and has tried the square filed chain in a firewood cutting scenario and didn't recommend it (I think it went dull fairly quickly in the dirty wood) hence his recommendation of not bothering with square filiing for firewood cutting duties.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> View attachment 718439
> 
> Back yard.
> 
> View attachment 718440
> 
> Front yard.
> 
> Hard packed.
> 
> Philbert



We didn't have any winter until 3 weeks ago. I haven't done a thing outside the house except run the snow blower about every 2nd day dto keep the drive and walks clear. I did clear a path to get to the 'to be split' pile of rounds a week ago and haven't had reasonable conditions to limber up the Fiskar's since - mostly do to winds with the chill factor way down there. Currently sitting in the house watching a mini blizzard going out there Trying to figure out how to keep the dumb dog from just going up a snowdrift and over the fences. Back one is 7' to the top (includes a 4' retainer wall) retainer wall) but buried in a drift.


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> So I haven't posted on here in a while, how's everybody keeping


Keeping fairly busy for the most part, what have you been up to?


----------



## turnkey4099

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah I think it was more the fact we cut up a lot of wood that can have sand, dirt and fine rocks etc in it that he was refering to in regards to the square filing not being worth the effort due to those issues, he reckons it cuts quicker but dulls quicker doe to above.
> 
> I've never tried a square filed chain so have nothing to go by in regards as to whether its true or not but he cuts firewood regularly and races saws regularly and has tried the square filed chain in a firewood cutting scenario and didn't recommend it (I think it went dull fairly quickly in the dirty wood) hence his recommendation of not bothering with square filiing for firewood cutting duties.



I got a couple loops of square filed many years ago - cuts like a scalded cat but edge doesn't last long. I re-filed using a round file.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Trying to figure out how to keep the dumb dog from just going up a snowdrift and over the fences. Back one is 7' to the top (includes a 4' retainer wall) retainer wall) but buried in a drift.


Piles from plows are higher. I have had some years where the snow was piled up to the top of the fence. With a 14 year old, blind dog, the bigger problem is creating pathways so that she can attend to her business.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Still chilly at night so running one stove, but quite glad its ickle

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47360952


----------



## bigfellascott

turnkey4099 said:


> I got a couple loops of square filed many years ago - cuts like a scalded cat but edge doesn't last long. I re-filed using a round file.



That's pretty much how my mate said it too, cuts great but the edge doesn't last long hence what he said about it being useless for cutting firewood.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> I have some full chisel chain but rarely use it. Only on fresh clean, green stuff, most of what I get is dirty so go wth the RM or Carlton semi chisel.



That's pretty much me too Jeff, I just stick with the Semi Chisel stuff from Stihl but happy to use any brand semi chisel except the chinese stuff, I've got a couple of loops of Hurricane here as part of a deal I got a while back and that stuff is woeful, cutters missing and drive links destroyed after one use so it's clearly rubbish but I will use it none the less and when it disintegrates again they will be binned like the last one that fell to bits.

I've got a mate who bought one too and it's the same, exactly the same issues as mine so it's clearly not upto the aussie hardwood, not sure about pine, it might be ok in that stuff, then again a butter knife could cut that LOL


----------



## U&A

Man,

Down into the single digits again for the rest of the week. Sure has been a crazy winter with drastically changing temps. 

Sunday morning my yard was a muddy sloppy swamp and sunday evening it was a frozen swamp with snow on top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Anybody else have nasty wind today?


Yep


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Bought one these on sale at Rural King today for the new shed I build this year, propane, not stinky kerosene. I now have this and one of those propane tank top heaters.


Wait. You scrounge firewood but heat with propane? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Not sposed to see average temps till mid March. Gonna be looking at snow for a long time before mud season.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Yep



What are they made out of mate?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Wait. You scrounge firewood but heat with propane? Isn't that illegal?


That’s a heat source for out in the shed. Don’t want to lose my membership.


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> Not sposed to see average temps till mid March. Gonna be looking at snow for a long time before mud season.



Mud season sounds like fun - NOT! I hate slopping around in mud.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> Just curious to know Mike, when you rock a chain with a square ground chain is it as painful to file as with a round file or does it rip metal out faster?



It will sometime go through softer nails w/o too much problem, but if you rock or metal it real well it is a PITA to get back in shape, mostly because I file by hand.

If you do the correct angles, it will hold up just as well as RS (full chisel round) and cut a bit faster. If you make the angels steeper, it will cut faster but won't hold up as long, same as when you change the angles on round file.

I almost never take my chains off the saw, I'm real careful not to "farm" with my saw, and I can square file a chain just as fast as I can round file one, so why not? I drop most of the wood I cut, so it stays clean. Usually gets cut on the spot, but if I drag a log I keep one end off the ground so it does not get covered in crap.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Yep


Looking at how the peaks vented I'd guess that's not very old.


----------



## nighthunter

bigfellascott said:


> Keeping fairly busy for the most part, what have you been up to?


 not to bad Scott, stihl logging dusk till dawn, we're trying to buy some land so working every hour I can. How are you keeping


----------



## Jeffkrib

nighthunter said:


> So I haven't posted on here in a while, how's everybody keeping


Been hanging out with my Irish economic refuge buddies from work.... I guess all is well back home so they could probably go home but they are welcome to stay here as they are all good lads.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Not sposed to see average temps till mid March. Gonna be looking at snow for a long time before mud season.


I'm starting to worry the piles of snow that have now turned to mostly ice might keep me from getting the boat out for the season open. Tried to avoid piling snow there as much as possible but ran out of places to put it.


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> not to bad Scott, stihl logging dusk till dawn, we're trying to buy some land so working every hour I can. How are you keeping



I don't envy you at all mate, that logging caper looks like bloody hard work, I hope you get to buy your land soon mate.

I'm just batttling along, trying to improve my health which is at an all time low for me but I'm making steps in the right direction to help get it back under control, it will take many years to get back to where I need to be but I've made the decision so it's up to me to make it happen, see what happens I guess.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> What are they made out of mate?


They are just regular Murkan shingles. (not metric)  I dont know what they are made of exactly but I know they have tar, gravel and fiberglass in them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

.[/QUOTE]


James Miller said:


> Looking at how the peaks vented I'd guess that's not very old.


9yrs. I still have all the paperwork from Browns Roofing in Columbus, OH. Paperwork says 35yr/80mph wind warranty on the shingles and Browns warrants the labor for 10yrs. Paperwork is dated March of 2012. I'll call them today.


----------



## nighthunter

Jeffkrib said:


> Been hanging out with my Irish economic refuge buddies from work.... I guess all is well back home so they could probably go home but they are welcome to stay here as they are all good lads.


 the building industry in banjaxed in the countryside, its only in the major city's there's work but then rent is way to high


----------



## nighthunter

bigfellascott said:


> I don't envy you at all mate, that logging caper looks like bloody hard work, I hope you get to buy your land soon mate.
> 
> I'm just batttling along, trying to improve my health which is at an all time low for me but I'm making steps in the right direction to help get it back under control, it will take many years to get back to where I need to be but I've made the decision so it's up to me to make it happen, see what happens I guess.


 all you can do is keep your best foot going forward


----------



## bigfellascott

nighthunter said:


> all you can do is keep your best foot going forward



Yeah mate that's about it, I've just got to keep working on it. I'm busy putting fibre cement sheeting up in the new extension and that's been one hell of an effort in itself, I'm lucky I've got good friends around me helping me.

Once that's done the wood heater can go it (planning on putting that in this weekend) see what happens I guess.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> They are just regular Murkan shingles. (not metric)  I dont know what they are made of exactly but I know they have tar, gravel and fiberglass in them.



They sound light mate, we use Terracotta or Ceramic Tiles here Down Under, they are quite heavy.

https://www.boral.com.au/products/roof-tiles


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> They sound light mate, we use Terracotta or Ceramic Tiles here Down Under, they are quite heavy.


Those are used on some roofs. Some also use metal roofing, and few still use cedar shakes. The asphalt shingles that @woodchip rookie rookie describes are the most common. A good roof will last 20 - 30 years. Tear off and replacement can often be done in a day for an average house, with an experienced roofing crew.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

20-30 years would be sweet, here's hoping. Insurance just put a new roof on last year from the last big windstorm we had. Managed to survive this one. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Mine has a 35yr warranty on the shingles with an 80mph wind warranty. 10yr labor warranty.

I threw a chainsaw bomb into the backyard off the roof.


----------



## 95custmz

woodchip rookie said:


> Mine has a 35yr warranty on the shingles with an 80mph wind warranty. 10yr labor warranty.
> 
> I threw a chainsaw bomb into the backyard off the roof.


How many cords do you have now? That stuff in the back looks pretty well seasoned.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Driveway of a friend about 2 miles from me. Guy (BIL) she has plow filled the driveway and couldn't move anywhere.

Her brother lives next door to me and is trying to figure out if he can clear it with his 3pt blower. I said call for a front end loader. No sense wrecking his equipment.

The little guy is about 5' tall for reference...


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> Those are used on some roofs. Some also use metal roofing, and few still use cedar shakes. The asphalt shingles that @woodchip rookie rookie describes are the most common. A good roof will last 20 - 30 years. Tear off and replacement can often be done in a day for an average house, with an experienced roofing crew.
> 
> Philbert



My house has sheet metal roofing on it, it's good stuff to use I reckon.


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> Driveway of a friend about 2 miles from me. Guy (BIL) she has plow filled the driveway and couldn't move anywhere.
> 
> Her brother lives next door to me and is trying to figure out if he can clear it with his 3pt blower. I said call for a front end loader. No sense wrecking his equipment.
> 
> The little guy is about 5' tall for reference...



That's a lot of snow to have to more alright, I'd be calling in a front end loader too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

bigfellascott said:


> That's a lot of snow to have to more alright, I'd be calling in a front end loader too.


That driveways always bad. Open to the west and north. 2 winters back we put snow fence up and it helped a lot. But it didn't get done this year I see.

If they are still stranded tomorrow I'll go over and try digging em out with our little loader. Buckets getting ready fall apart so I'd rather not if avoidable. That and it's Damn cold here!


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> That driveways always bad. Open to the west and north. 2 winters back we put snow fence up and it helped a lot. But it didn't get done this year I see.
> 
> If they are still stranded tomorrow I'll go over and try digging em out with our little loader. Buckets getting ready fall apart so I'd rather not if avoidable. That and it's Damn cold here!



She'd be real challenging living in a climate like that I'd imagine, not sure I would handle living in it to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Its not so bad normally its in the 30°F/ 0°-ish C by now.


----------



## bigfellascott

sixonetonoffun said:


> Its not so bad normally its in the 30°F/ 0°-ish C by now.



The cold doesn't worry me, I love it but all that snow would be a PITA I reckon, I like snow don't get me wrong we get it here 3 or 4 times over winter on average but it's nothing like what you lot have to deal with, ours is usually anywhere from say 5cm up to a max of 40cm but the upper end would be more like 10cm or so on average I guess and only hangs around for a day if that most of the time unless its a bigger dump then it may last a day or 2.

We certainly don't need machines to clear the roads or our driveways


----------



## woodchip rookie

95custmz said:


> How many cords do you have now? That stuff in the back looks pretty well seasoned.


It is definetly not. Been on the ground and we get wet winters here. Way more rain than snow. Alot of it is rotted garbage. I might get 2 to 2 1/2 cords out of it. Total cords on the property is probably less than 10 but I would have to take measurements to get a better estimate.


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> We certainly don't need machines to clear the roads or our driveways


Sad. 

Lost opportunity to own more cylinders . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> It is definetly not. Been on the ground and we get wet winters here. Way more rain than snow. Alot of it is rotted garbage. I might get 2 to 2 1/2 cords out of it. Total cords on the property is probably less than 10 but I would have to take measurements to get a better estimate.



Well I think he was talking about the stacked stuff in the background looking well seasoned. Logs lying in mud for months, well see how it looks when it's cut and split. It'll stihl burn and if it's half rotted then maybe it'll dry quicker...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Maybe 2 cords on the ground


----------



## James Miller




----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


>



I tell you what, for an old guy, Steve has quite a spring in his step.


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


>


I book it out of the way as quickly as possible when I drop em too!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yep. Get away. Especially dead ash. I've heard its the most dangerous tree in the woods. As soon as it moves it starts puking branches. Cut alot of it and almost got nailed several times.


----------



## MustangMike

So James, have you run that 462 yet???


----------



## KiwiBro

Fubared my new sugi 42" bar. From now on no more big tree drops unless it's a no-brainer. At least until I get some serious rope and good jacks. Trouble is, I was eying up the next big one that doesn't require manipulation off its lay and... Even the new 42" bar mkIII that hasn't arrived yet may not make it through from both sides.

Might have to use the 72”. I didn't think there'd come a day where a 32" bar seems small.

These big heavy gums are kicking my arse. I still cannot quite believe how much weight is in big gum trees. These make pine seem like balsa.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Fubared my new sugi 42" bar. From now on no more big tree drops unless it's a no-brainer. At least until I get some serious rope and good jacks. Trouble is, I was eying up the next big one that doesn't require manipulation off its lay and... Even the new 42" bar mkIII that hasn't arrived yet may not make it through from both sides.
> 
> These big heavy gums are kicking my arse.


You need to make your notch then use 4 lbs of Tannerite. Cheaper than a 42” Sugi bar.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> You need to make your notch then use 4 lbs of Tannerite. Cheaper than a 42” Sugi bar.


The rope I have been putting off buying is very expensive. Red dragon should have been a day to drop and clean up, but it turned into 4 1/2 days after it bit me. That plus the cost of new bars and now all over again on this latest screw up makes the cost of dyneema rope not so bad after all. I'm hard of learning and it takes a while for lessons to sink in, darn it. 

I might have to learn how to climb and limb, but I'd still need a 32” on the 7900 as my limbing saw!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> So James, have you run that 462 yet???


One cut. Not enough to form an opinion other then its light and lives on the limiter.


----------



## TeeMan

Above, found a tree company taking down some nice red oak and some elm and water oak mixed in as well. And below some live oak limbs from another tree company. This will be great burning in a couple of years! Going to start splitting this tomorrow now that there is a break in the rain.


----------



## Erik B

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 719137
> 
> 
> Above, found a tree company taking down some nice red oak and some elm and water oak mixed in as well. And below some live oak limbs from another tree company. This will be great burning in a couple of years! Going to start splitting this tomorrow now that there is a break in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 719136


@TeeMan Looking at your first pic I see a blue spot on one piece of wood. There may be metal in that piece or the one that was next to it.


----------



## TeeMan

Erik B said:


> @TeeMan Looking at your first pic I see a blue spot on one piece of wood. There may be metal in that piece or the one that was next to it.



There are some large rounds we need to cut down to size to fit in the splitter. We will double check for any metal. That piece should fit in with no further cutting down. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Metal doesn't hurt my splitter. That thing would split cinder blocks if I wanted


----------



## panolo

It's oak with black/blue inside it. There is metal. Once you've found out the hard way a few times you loose your color blindness


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Here's a 1911 for the top of page 1911.


----------



## al-k

I'll second that


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Fubared my new sugi 42" bar. From now on no more big tree drops unless it's a no-brainer. At least until I get some serious rope and good jacks. Trouble is, I was eying up the next big one that doesn't require manipulation off its lay and... Even the new 42" bar mkIII that hasn't arrived yet may not make it through from both sides.
> 
> Might have to use the 72”. I didn't think there'd come a day where a 32" bar seems small.
> 
> These big heavy gums are kicking my arse. I still cannot quite believe how much weight is in big gum trees. These make pine seem like balsa.



Your Welcome! I cut some wood the other day and I don't know what it is, it's got some weight to it but that's not the problem the problem is it's a ***** to split with it's twisted grain, I tried with the axe and 20 good hits later and I hardly made any impact so it's getting split with the chainsaw now!


----------



## Ryan A

Going to look at this 2008 2500 on Sunday. 79k miles.Crew cab, long bed, listed at $17,000 at the dealer. Why so cheap? Is the color (dark cherry metallic) and long bed/ CC a turn off to a lot of customers?

I’m sure I’d have no issue filling up the bed with scrounged wood


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged up an MS311 today. [emoji51][emoji106]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had to dig out the door to the corncrib to get this mailbox. It's a little dusty but WTF. Daughters are already talking paint... Plows been hard on em this year. The old one will get rehabbed. Gotta have a spare!




This is the roads condition.


----------



## dancan

Hmmmm


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Your Welcome! I cut some wood the other day and I don't know what it is, it's got some weight to it but that's not the problem the problem is it's a ***** to split with it's twisted grain, I tried with the axe and 20 good hits later and I hardly made any impact so it's getting split with the chainsaw now!


Is that the stuff you posted a picture of earlier? I feel your pain. It sucks when the grain is on about a 40 degree spiral or more. 

There's a log like that on the landing here. I bucked a few rounds off it last year and was thinking something must be wrong with my chain BC it wasn't producing chips just dust like I was ripping a slab. That was just BC the grain was so spiralled I was actually ripping it when cross cutting. About the first 6” inside the bark had spiralled grain and would not split. Inside that it was fine to split but just not worth the effort. One day I'll rip some slabs from that log and will probably produce normal looking chips. But not anytime soon


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Is that the stuff you posted a picture of earlier? I feel your pain. It sucks when the grain is on about a 40 degree spiral or more.
> 
> There's a log like that on the landing here. I bucked a few rounds off it last year and was thinking something must be wrong with my chain BC it wasn't producing chips just dust like I was ripping a slab. That was just BC the grain was so spiralled I was actually ripping it when cross cutting. About the first 6” inside the bark had spiralled grain and would not split. Inside that it was fine to split but just not worth the effort. One day I'll rip some slabs from that log and will probably produce normal looking chips. But not anytime soon



This was from a different place but might be the same sort of wood (gum of some sort I think) anyway it's got a twisted grain too (from the wind) which makes it a PITA to split and yes a lot of our wood produces more saw dust than chips which can be hard on filters (you need to clean em fairly often) - red gum is great for producing fine dust instead of chips!

Either way I'm sure this stuff will burn fine once I get it split (which will be done using the chainsaw)


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Here's a 1911 for the top of page 1911.


Thank God it wasn't plastic. A basic mill spec rides my hip on a regular basis.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Thank God it wasn't plastic. A basic mill spec rides my hip on a regular basis.


Imagine what JMB could have done with modern 3D design software, modern manufacturing processes, and yes, even modern materials.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I like 1911's. But they are heavy, and most of the time single stack. I can get 16rnds in my G19 and paid atleast half for it as a decent 1911.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Debating a 9 mm vs. 45 acp rates right up there with creamsicle vs. smurf.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> Debating a 9 mm vs. 45 acp rates right up there with creamsicle vs. smurf.



40 S+W for the win! (With hollow points of course, I'll give the 45 the edge with the military + FMJ)


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I like 1911's. But they are heavy, and most of the time single stack. I can get 16rnds in my G19 and paid atleast half for it as a decent 1911.


I have an XD so I'm not anti plastic gun. Also have a pocket 380 they both see carry time time also. I've been running a 1911 since I was old enough to buy my own pistol cost me 500 new and only ever needed recoil springs and a slide stop. I'd rather have a cheap 1911 that rattles like a can of rocks then a tight tolerance custom shop gun. 



Dahmer said:


> Debating a 9 mm vs. 45 acp rates right up there with creamsicle vs. smurf.


Theres no debate.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> This was from a different place but might be the same sort of wood (gum of some sort I think) anyway it's got a twisted grain too (from the wind) which makes it a PITA to split and yes a lot of our wood produces more saw dust than chips which can be hard on filters (you need to clean em fairly often) - red gum is great for producing fine dust instead of chips!
> 
> Either way I'm sure this stuff will burn fine once I get it split (which will be done using the chainsaw)


Snapped a pic this arvo. IIRC the wood was quite yellow. Buggered if I know what type of gum but like you mentioned I'm sure it burns just fine. Next best thing to spruce, they tell me, so ya know it has to be good.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> 40 S+W for the win! (With hollow points of course, I'll give the 45 the edge with the military + FMJ)


The 40 fmj should do near the damage the 45 fmj does. My theory for that is every 40 fmj iv seen has a wide flat tip which will crush and tare it's way through causing more damage then same caliber with a round nose. I've seen deer shot with 45 ball and 255 grain hard cast flat point from the same G21 the difference is amazing. 9mm fmj hope your good a making CNS shots under pressure.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Snapped a pic this arvo. IIRC the wood was quite yellow. Buggered if I know what type of gum but like you mentioned I'm sure it burns just fine. Next best thing to spruce, they tell me, so ya know it has to be good.
> View attachment 719333



It might be Yellow Box mate? any pics of some cut up stuff? If it is it will cook ya LOL it punches out huge heat.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_melliodora


----------



## al-k

sixonetonoffun said:


> Had to dig out the door to the corncrib to get this mailbox. It's a little dusty but WTF. Daughters are already talking paint... Plows been hard on em this year. The old one will get rehabbed. Gotta have a spare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the roads condition.


We had problems with the kids smashing them. I got a lolly column (4" steal tube filled with cement) and welded a plate on top. Picked up a mail box made out of diamond plate bolted that on. Next time they hit it there was a small mark on it and never happened again. Lasted for about 7 years till last year a truck must have clipped it, it really bent it up.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> 40 S+W for the win! (With hollow points of course, I'll give the 45 the edge with the military + FMJ)


40 short + weak???

If not a 45, 10mm FOR THE WIN.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Debating a 9 mm vs. 45 acp rates right up there with creamsicle vs. smurf.


Yeah, those threads quickly spiral down the drain like oil threads do here.


----------



## MustangMike

James, the advantage a 45 acp has with FMJ is it is slow moving. As my Dad (a WW II Vet) used to say, "You can hit a guy in the hand with it, and it will knock him down". Faster bullets just punch right through.

10 mm is a great cartridge, but IMO more for hunting than for self defense. You need a longer action gun to fire it.

For concealed carry, my little Ruger ACP 380 is great, fits right in you pocket, you almost don't even know it is there. And remember, a little gun is better than no gun!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> James, the advantage a 45 acp has with FMJ is it is slow moving. As my Dad (a WW II Vet) used to say, "You can hit a guy in the hand with it, and it will knock him down". Faster bullets just punch right through.
> 
> 10 mm is a great cartridge, but IMO more for hunting than for self defense. You need a longer action gun to fire it.
> 
> For concealed carry, my little Ruger ACP 380 is great, fits right in you pocket, you almost don't even know it is there. And remember, a little gun is better than no gun!


Agreed - even a 25ACP beats throwing a rock, although you might have a better chance of hitting the target with the rock. I have a Beretta Tomcat in 32ACP. It's the gun I carry when I'm not carrying a gun.


----------



## MustangMike

All the reviews of the little Ruger LCP state they were surprised how well they were able to shoot it, for it's size. It only has to give you a short range hit.

Plus, I got it brand new, on sale at Gander Mtn, for $200 (they were coming out with a newer version). Can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> 40 short + weak???
> 
> If not a 45, 10mm FOR THE WIN.


Only way to get real 10mm is to load it your self. Otherwise your just paying for 40 long and overrated. Compare the original Norma loads to stuff on the shelf today and you quickly realize factory 10mm is over priced 40S&W loads.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> All the reviews of the little Ruger LCP state they were surprised how well they were able to shoot it, for it's size. It only has to give you a short range hit.
> 
> Plus, I got it brand new, on sale at Gander Mtn, for $200 (they were coming out with a newer version). Can't beat it with a stick!


I have one of the little roger 380s. Surprisingly accurate for such a small gun. Will ring 4" steel plates at 25 yards if I do my part.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Fubared my new sugi 42" bar. From now on no more big tree drops unless it's a no-brainer. At least until I get some serious rope and good jacks. Trouble is, I was eying up the next big one that doesn't require manipulation off its lay and... Even the new 42" bar mkIII that hasn't arrived yet may not make it through from both sides.
> 
> Might have to use the 72”. I didn't think there'd come a day where a 32" bar seems small.
> 
> These big heavy gums are kicking my arse. I still cannot quite believe how much weight is in big gum trees. These make pine seem like balsa.


Kiwi, I Just bought a new 5/8 bull line, 150', 17,000 pound test. Was right at $200 USD.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Kiwi, I Just bought a new 5/8 bull line, 150', 17,000 pound test. Was right at $200 USD.


I was trying to scrounge a rope from the cell tower guys that have been working here the last 2 weeks. They told me the one they were using was close to $600. There were using it to haul new antennae up the tower.


----------



## Ryan A

Another snow day. Wife and kids were in school, I split some more oak. Really enjoying the isocore....


----------



## panolo

I carry a colt 380 mk IV 80 ser for my carry gun. Small and shoots straight in small areas. Loud as heck though


----------



## turnkey4099

al-k said:


> We had problems with the kids smashing them. I got a lolly column (4" steal tube filled with cement) and welded a plate on top. Picked up a mail box made out of diamond plate bolted that on. Next time they hit it there was a small mark on it and never happened again. Lasted for about 7 years till last year a truck must have clipped it, it really bent it up.



Back about 30 years a guy did that after having his box ruined several times. A few days later he found it cut to pieces with torch.


----------



## bigfellascott

Ryan A said:


> Another snow day. Wife and kids were in school, I split some more oak. Really enjoying the isocore....



I was watching a few vids on youtube on the Isocore last night, looks like a nice bit of kit and I like the lifetime warranty they have, I sure I read here or somewhere else where people have had to use the warranty for the handles breaking and there were no dramas in getting them replaced there nad then which is nice to see.


----------



## bigfellascott

al-k said:


> We had problems with the kids smashing them. I got a lolly column (4" steal tube filled with cement) and welded a plate on top. Picked up a mail box made out of diamond plate bolted that on. Next time they hit it there was a small mark on it and never happened again. Lasted for about 7 years till last year a truck must have clipped it, it really bent it up.



We had similar problems with kids running over the wheelie bins in our area, anyway unbeknown to them my mate was doing some reno work and put a heap of concrete chunks and broken tiles in his one day and put it out for collection, anyway we are sitting there having a quiet beer on the evening it went out for collection and all of a sudden we heard this loud bang! 

It was the halfwit who was running around smashing into the wheelie bins, he decided my mates was the next to be trashed LOL that car didn't sound real good as it limped off down the road, it was banging and clanging as it did and I think there was radiator fluid and oil coming from it too as they didn't get to far down the road before it was abandoned LOL.

As far as I'm aware the problem with wheelie bins being damaged ended that night


----------



## dancan

If you guys look you'll see that this polar vortex starts in Alaska , not Canada ...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> If you guys look you'll see that this polar vortex starts in Alaska , not Canada ...


Always trying to blame somebody else.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Metal doesn't hurt my splitter. That thing would split cinder blocks if I wanted


Chains clear chips better with fewer teef too.


rarefish383 said:


> Kiwi, I Just bought a new 5/8 bull line, 150', 17,000 pound test. Was right at $200 USD.


 thanks rarefish. Do you have a link to more info please? I'm going to need about 300' and also about 150' of about double that breaking strain for when I need to put a snatch block in the tree on a chokered line/sling.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> It might be Yellow Box mate? any pics of some cut up stuff? If it is it will cook ya LOL it punches out huge heat.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_melliodora


Thanks for that info. I'm not game to cut into it any time soon but if I do I'll take a pic.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> Back about 30 years a guy did that after having his box ruined several times. A few days later he found it cut to pieces with torch.


I'd say 40-50 years back shooting mailboxes was a county fair time sport. Right after indoor plumbing did away with tipping outhouses at least.

Times change movies ECT... Sport evolved to baseball bats. A few fractures later it's evolved again. 

Now they throw cinder blocks and rocks at em. Almost every year come the county fair mailbox seasons big fun... Or so I'm told.


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> If you guys look you'll see that this polar vortex starts in Alaska , not Canada ...



We’re still blaming Canada! [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire Haywood

There was a story in my home town about a guy that was tired of his mailbox getting hit by guys holding bats out car windows as they drove by so he bought a big rural box and cemented a regular sized box inside it so that there was a couple inches of concrete between them. Supposedly the guy holding the next bat broke his arm against the car's door frame.


----------



## Logger nate

Well it snowed again and again...
My wood cutting buddy maintains road to local radar site, top of cab on that loader is 14’ . He’s been working there for 20 years, most snow he has ever seen especially in that amount of time.
Well scrounged up another firewood tool after selling my 441
EC saws ported 6400/7900 . Never ran a dolmar before, so far I like it. 
Should handle 32” bar in our soft woods pretty good 
Now just have to wait for our snow to melt so I can really try it out, might be awhile before I can get the wood trailer out..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Well it snowed again and again...View attachment 719545
> My wood cutting buddy maintains road to local radar site, top of cab on that loader is 14’ . He’s been working there for 20 years, most snow he has ever seen especially in that amount of time.View attachment 719544
> Well scrounged up another firewood tool after selling my 441View attachment 719556
> EC saws ported 6400/7900 . Never ran a dolmar before, so far I like it.
> Should handle 32” bar in our soft woods pretty good
> Now just have to wait for our snow to melt so I can really try it out, might be awhile before I can get the wood trailer out..View attachment 719568



I like snow, just not that much. You’ll love that Dolkita.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Chains clear chips better with fewer teef too.


Broke 2 teeth off the 445 just the other day. Nail. Took 40 passes per cutter to get the chain sharp again


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Broke 2 teeth off the 445 just the other day. Nail. Took 40 passes per cutter to get the chain sharp again


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> I like snow, just not that much. You’ll love that Dolkita.


Yeah me too. It doesn’t have the addictive throttle response like the 562 but I do like the tractor power torque from the little bit I ran it. Like the “feel” of it much better than sthil and very noticeabley more powerful than the 441, I’m sure being ported helps quite a bit .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah me too. It doesn’t have the addictive throttle response like the 562 but I do like the tractor power torque from the little bit I ran it. Like the “feel” of it much better than sthil and very noticeabley more powerful than the 441, I’m sure being ported helps quite a bit .


Good evening Nate.
They "seem" a little sluggish, I think it's much like the 441 and the 576, they are all very smooth saws. I remember cutting some 18" pine logs with the 576, the bar dropped out the bottom of the cut so fast I wasn't ready for it lol.
Did you get the 441 sold.


----------



## Jeffkrib

CentaurG2 said:


> Ah yea,
> 
> 
> Here is the deal, at least where I live, out on the cost, most folks are working professionals. You want to keep your job and be competitive with your peers, you need to log hours. What impact that has on your family is your problem. Things are pricy here and you need a good income to stay solvent. Grizzly Adams days are long over. Around here, you aint going to live off the land, hunt moose meat and heat house with wood you cut yourself. Sorry, but that’s reality. You don’t like it, you have two options. Move or become a Hobo in one of the major city's and live off donations and someone elses trash. Not exactly sure what your beef is with 100+ hours a week but it is pretty much expected here. Seriously, you are either working or asleep. ​





Logger nate said:


> Yeah me too. It doesn’t have the addictive throttle response like the 562 but I do like the tractor power torque from the little bit I ran it. Like the “feel” of it much better than sthil and very noticeabley more powerful than the 441, I’m sure being ported helps quite a bit .



Just make sure you tell any one who has a go of it it’s a bone stock 6400.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Yeah me too. It doesn’t have the addictive throttle response like the 562 but I do like the tractor power torque from the little bit I ran it. Like the “feel” of it much better than sthil and very noticeabley more powerful than the 441, I’m sure being ported helps quite a bit .


I have my first Dolkita getting ported now, the new 9010 I just bought is at Carl’s. Only ever had 1 creamsicle so I can’t really compare but I’m happy with the Dolkitas I have. Haven’t really used the ported one I bought from you Brett, weather has sucked.


----------



## Logger nate

Hey Brett, good evening sir, I thought I was up late, lol. Isn’t it morning for you? Yeah compared to 562 it seems little sluggish but I think your onto something with the dolmars, they are pretty nice, and yes very smooth in the cut, deceptively fast. Yeah I sold the 441, you sure your awake , lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Hey Brett, good evening sir, I thought I was up late, lol. Isn’t it morning for you? Yeah compared to 562 it seems little sluggish but I think your onto something with the dolmars, they are pretty nice, and yes very smooth in the cut, deceptively fast. Yeah I sold the 441, you sure your awake , lol.


I see what you did there, yes I am a little, I guess I stopped getting alerts for that thread; happens here all the time too, only miss looking once when you get an alert and who knows how long goes by without another alert . It may be a little sluggish, but you can set it on a log and then hit the throttle and it will perk up and cut as well as be a lot more forgiving in the cut, I'm sure the 550 spools up real quick too compared to it lol. It is a little late, I'll be heading off shortly, I'm feeling a little dolmarish, a little sluggish that is .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I have my first Dolkita getting ported now, the new 9010 I just bought is at Carl’s. Only ever had 1 creamsicle so I can’t really compare but I’m happy with the Dolkitas I have. Haven’t really used the ported one I bought from you Brett, weather has sucked.


That's gonna be a beast, all the trees in PA will fear you . I can, I like dolmars and huskys , but as I say, hand me a saw with full tanks and a sharp chain and lets cut some wood. It's a fun saw, as Nate says, not fast, but great runner for its size.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Well it snowed again and again...View attachment 719545
> My wood cutting buddy maintains road to local radar site, top of cab on that loader is 14’ . He’s been working there for 20 years, most snow he has ever seen especially in that amount of time.View attachment 719544
> Well scrounged up another firewood tool after selling my 441View attachment 719556
> EC saws ported 6400/7900 . Never ran a dolmar before, so far I like it.
> Should handle 32” bar in our soft woods pretty good
> Now just have to wait for our snow to melt so I can really try it out, might be awhile before I can get the wood trailer out..View attachment 719568


I put a 32 on my stock 7910 at the one GTG and buried it in a maple log just kept pulling. Ported in pine should be quick. Maybe some day it will take the trip to Miller's massage parlor but even stock it's more saw then I need but i won't let it go.


----------



## James Miller

@Dahmer do you sleep? I thought I was the only one that ran off ball hours. Gets pretty slow over night till the Aussies start waking up.


----------



## al-k

turnkey4099 said:


> Back about 30 years a guy did that after having his box ruined several times. A few days later he found it cut to pieces with torch.


That's to much work for kids now a days...lmao


----------



## James Miller

al-k said:


> That's to much work for kids now a days...lmao


I wouldn't call my self lazy but time management is important when committing a crime. Less time at the spot less time to get caught. Empty CO2 pistole cartridges drill the hole out to fit water proof fuse, pack with black or smokeless powder insert fuse. In and out as fast as you can light the fuse. Will take apart any mail box conceivable. 

Disclaimer: Death or serious injury my result if this goes sideways. If you get caught you will go to jail for building an IED.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> @Dahmer do you sleep? I thought I was the only one that ran off ball hours. Gets pretty slow over night till the Aussies start waking up.


Since the stroke there are times I don’t sleep for a couple days, I try, just can’t sleep. Men’s breakfast for the church this morning and then gotta go cut up 6-7 ash trees that blew down in an older guys yard during our last wind storm. Can’t drive in to load so just cutting and stacking wood in edge of woods until the ground firms up. At least I get to try out the new timberjack I got for Christmas.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I see @Cowboy254 is with us. Glad to see that none of the 2,000,000,000 deadly critters Down Under got ya. Always thought I would like to visit but between National Geographic channel and Animal Planet channel telling me how fast and horrible a death is waiting for me with all those critters I changed my mind.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Since the stroke there are times I don’t sleep for a couple days, I try, just can’t sleep. Men’s breakfast for the church this morning and then gotta go cut up 6-7 ash trees that blew down in an older guys yard during our last wind storm. Can’t drive in to load so just cutting and stacking wood in edge of woods until the ground firms up. At least I get to try out the new timberjack I got for Christmas.


I work nights and just ended up being adjusted to 4 hours a day. Doesn't matter what time as long as I get those couple hours. If I go to bed with the wife on a Friday or saturday night I'm up by 1 or 2 looking for something to do.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for that info. I'm not game to cut into it any time soon but if I do I'll take a pic.



It will be interesting to see what it is when you do


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> I work nights and just ended up being adjusted to 4 hours a day. Doesn't matter what time as long as I get those couple hours. If I go to bed with the wife on a Friday or saturday night I'm up by 1 or 2 looking for something to do.



...and...



Dahmer said:


> I see @Cowboy254 is with us. Glad to see that none of the 2,000,000,000 deadly critters Down Under got ya. Always thought I would like to visit but between National Geographic channel and Animal Planet channel telling me how fast and horrible a death is waiting for me with all those critters I changed my mind.



Funny you should mention that. The person who took these pics of the redback spider killing and eating the second deadliest snake in the word was my sister, on a regular work day. 

https://au.news.yahoo.com/incredibl...tAjc7MGBLdxUjoThFQ25gGAFygAG8hNY7g0Eyi0StsTy0

It's how we roll.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> ...and...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that. The person who took these pics of the redback spider killing and eating the second deadliest snake in the word was my sister, on a regular work day.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/incredibl...tAjc7MGBLdxUjoThFQ25gGAFygAG8hNY7g0Eyi0StsTy0
> 
> It's how we roll.


You Aussies are hard core, even the men.  Did you see that video from the Amazon showing a spider killing and dragging off a possum!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You Aussies are hard core, even the men.  Did you see that video from the Amazon showing a spider killing and dragging off a possum!!!!!



Well said video, but there wasn't an emoticon for that lol .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Well said video, but there wasn't an emoticon for that lol .


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


>



 Ok I like snow! I don’t mind snow, I like where I live, did I mention I like it here? I would much rather deal with bears and wolves, oh and snow than giant spiders and snakes! Think I’ll go to the wood pile forum for a bit, maybe even the chainsaw forum...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Or the oil forum


----------



## bigfellascott

This is a pic of a Red Bellied Black Snake a mate and I were standing 2m or so from (We were checking out a target we'd been shooting at to check the rifles for function etc) anyway my mate looked down and spotted this 3m RBBS reared up in the strick mode and looking straight at us. 

We gently backed away from it slowly and it moved on 







Heres a pic of a Red Belly Black Snake eating one of the deadliest snakes on the Planet here in Oz a Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## dancan

Polar Vortex and a dump of snow on the way .
What's a fella to do ?
Hmmmm ,,,

WoOT !!!










I figured I cut a few dead standing trees









Nothing fantabulous but I scrounged up a load of spruce,maple and birch , some in the furnace as I type


----------



## Deleted member 150358

All I've done is blow and plow snow. Think I need a 3pt blower. Always thought it would be silly without a cabbed tractor. But am reconsidering.


----------



## dancan

We've got 6" to 10" and wind on the way , this is the first time I mounted the plow on the tractor this winter .


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> All I've done is blow and plow snow. Think I need a 3pt blower. Always thought it would be silly without a cabbed tractor. But am reconsidering.


Trust me you need cabbed tractor. Especially as cold and as much snow you get up norf. Was considering putting my blower on for tomorrow's storm. Just gonna use the bucket.


----------



## bigfellascott

Finally got the woodheater in the new extension! boy does it punch out some serious heat, 3m away I can feel the heat coming directly off the thing!


----------



## James Miller

On my way from work to more work at 3am yesterday. Lowes and Hillside want everything done by 6am.


----------



## panolo

Think I'll be watching the auctions for a skid steer blower this summer. I literally am going to have to bucket my banks to the field so my yard won't be flooded this spring.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Had decent weather today and no commitments so I got to scrounge. Mostly ash and a bit of maple that came down in a guys yard have to go back and finish 1 tree. There’s 3 trees cut in the woods you really can’t see, cut 8 total today, biggest one was only 12” at base but I’ll take ash anytime. Have to wait for the ground to firm up before I can get in there to get the wood.


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> This is a pic of a Red Bellied Black Snake a mate and I were standing 2m or so from


What I get from these posts is that there must be a bunch of very pretty women in Australia, and you guys make up all this **** about drop bears and snakes to try and keep the competition away.

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

I think I’d rather walk around a corner and be confronted by one of our snakes rather than one of your bears!


----------



## U&A

Got some more splitting done today, black locust, maple, cotton wood, cherry and oak. 

Finished off my 3rd holz hausen. Did some noodling of the logs I couldn’t split. Then decide to noodle some cotton wood. I absolutely hate splitting Cottonwood. The wood is so soft my fiskars just sinks right in but no splity splity. 

I’ll never take another cotton wood for free..... well unless of already split...than I will[emoji23][emoji23]. It helps tame the black locust when you burn it together.

Each wood house is a little over 2 cord estimated. So I just pretend it’s two cords only and I know I burn six a year. So I have more than a need for this coming winter ....now to start on wood for winter of 2020. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> This is a pic of a Red Bellied Black Snake a mate and I were standing 2m or so from (We were checking out a target we'd been shooting at to check the rifles for function etc) anyway my mate looked down and spotted this 3m RBBS reared up in the strick mode and looking straight at us.
> 
> We gently backed away from it slowly and it moved on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of a Red Belly Black Snake eating one of the deadliest snakes on the Planet here in Oz a Eastern Brown Snake.











NO
NO NO 
NO NO NO 

NO!!!

NOPE!

[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Finally got the woodheater in the new extension! boy does it punch out some serious heat, 3m away I can feel the heat coming directly off the thing!


Looking good. I bet that was some very satisfying heat and eat too. Who knows when the weather will turn and winter will be upon us. Hopefully not soon as there's too much summer work to get through first but when it does over there you'll be prepared and earning serious brownie points.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> What I get from these posts that there must be a bunch of very pretty women in Australia, and you guys make up all this **** about drop bears and snakes to try and keep the competition away.
> 
> Philbert


these sheilas oooze lookamoi lookamoi looookamoooi.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Been hard at the splitter the last 2 weeks getting the yard cleaned up. Im gonna pull my old van down next to the shed and use it as a 2nd woodshed. I need about twice as much wood stored away for a winter as what I had stored this winter. I been cherry pickin (literally) thru the stacks tryin to find dry wood and March looks like its gonna be cold atleast for the first half


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


>



That's pretty crazy, not just the spider, but the fact that a group of guys from Michigan university went there .
Well so much for higher education  .


Logger nate said:


> Ok I like snow! I don’t mind snow, I like where I live, did I mention I like it here? I would much rather deal with bears and wolves, oh and snow than giant spiders and snakes! Think I’ll go to the wood pile forum for a bit, maybe even the chainsaw forum...


I'm with you buddy.


bigfellascott said:


> This is a pic of a Red Bellied Black Snake a mate and I were standing 2m or so from (We were checking out a target we'd been shooting at to check the rifles for function etc) anyway my mate looked down and spotted this 3m RBBS reared up in the strick mode and looking straight at us.
> 
> We gently backed away from it slowly and it moved on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of a Red Belly Black Snake eating one of the deadliest snakes on the Planet here in Oz a Eastern Brown Snake.


You know what I see when I look at those pictures, an opportunity to kill two snakes with one shot .


----------



## MustangMike

The ATV got some plowing done this morning, but the big storm is supposed to be Sunday Night. Very strange winter this year. Not only erratic temps, but the big snow storms are in Nov and March, not in Dec, Jan or Feb!!!

Nice weather to just cruse around in the Mustang (with the Bizzaks) and do tax returns, saws will likely not see any action till after 4/15, just too darn busy now!

But, I have been doing my exercises to keep my back in shape, including leg lifts, push ups, pull ups and the dumb bells. Don't plan on letting myself get soft again. I think that is what started it all, inactivity during Tax Season, followed by moving furniture with my Step Son, and continuing to use it after I first hurt it. Then I just kept re injuring it all year long … NG!!!


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> these sheilas oooze lookamoi lookamoi looookamoooi.


i like red hats no matter what color they are.


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> What I get from these posts is that there must be a bunch of very pretty women in Australia, and you guys make up all this **** about drop bears and snakes to try and keep the competition away.
> 
> Philbert


 you are onto us


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Looking good. I bet that was some very satisfying heat too. Who knows when the weather will turn and winter will be upon us. Hopefully not soon as there's too much summer work to get through first but when it does over there you'll be prepared and earning serious brownie points.



Yeah very satisfying knowing it's getting closer to being finished, it's been hard work and I'm lucky I have great friends who have all given me so much and asked nothing in return.

We look after each other, the way real mates should, if any of us needs help we are all there together doing what's needed.

I'm looking forward to this Winter and not having to pay a gas bill!


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> The ATV got some plowing done this morning, but the big storm is supposed to be Sunday Night. Very strange winter this year. Not only erratic temps, but the big snow storms are in Nov and March, not in Dec, Jan or Feb!!!
> 
> Nice weather to just cruse around in the Mustang (with the Bizzaks) and do tax returns, saws will likely not see any action till after 4/15, just too darn busy now!
> 
> But, I have been doing my exercises to keep my back in shape, including leg lifts, push ups, pull ups and the dumb bells. Don't plan on letting myself get soft again. I think that is what started it all, inactivity during Tax Season, followed by moving furniture with my Step Son, and continuing to use it after I first hurt it. Then I just kept re injuring it all year long … NG!!!



I've been doing lots of different exercises to Mike, I'm over being this pathetic, time for a new direction, early days but I'm feeling a bit better, just need to keep it up!


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I've been doing lots of different exercises to Mike, I'm over being this pathetic, time for a new direction, early days but I'm feeling a bit better, just need to keep it up!


Onya


----------



## Saiso

woodchip rookie said:


> Been hard at the splitter the last 2 weeks getting the yard cleaned up. Im gonna pull my old van down next to the shed and use it as a 2nd woodshed. I need about twice as much wood stored away for a winter as what I had stored this winter. I been cherry pickin (literally) thru the stacks tryin to find dry wood and March looks like its gonna be cold atleast for the first half


We’re in the same boat buddy. Thought we were good for this winter but seems like I’ll run short half a cord ish.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm short way more than that. I wasn't sure how much was in the shed or how much I would use. Heating 3,000ish sq/ft with a single NC30 can sure eat up some wood.


----------



## square1

Seems it's a common theme. Two calls yesterday for wood, both said they've used more than their "normal" amount. I think the winds have been more a factor in increased consumption than temps.


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> Been hard at the splitter the last 2 weeks getting the yard cleaned up. Im gonna pull my old van down next to the shed and use it as a 2nd woodshed. I need about twice as much wood stored away for a winter as what I had stored this winter. I been cherry pickin (literally) thru the stacks tryin to find dry wood and March looks like its gonna be cold atleast for the first half



oh dear, not good. I ran short about a week or 2 into march last year, so about a month early and just as we had a last horrah cold snap...but just let the gas boiler do he work. 

After a push last summer I'm sorted, got myself to 2.5+ years ahead and that's with supplying mum. to be honest I'm ready for spring though, like last year...about now the constant trips to the woodshed are becoming a PITA and its tempting to flick the switch on the gas boiler. although i just took a meter reading, reviewed my usage and worked out my saving.... oooo yeah. In 3 years I've largey paid for 2 stoves including flue liners etc. next year should cover off the saws, axes etc then its all profit. I'm in profit once I've burnt what i currently have CSS. where the 'feeling smug' emoji?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

*Say what?*
*

closest 24 hour gas station*


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> I've been doing lots of different exercises to Mike, I'm over being this pathetic, time for a new direction, early days but I'm feeling a bit better, just need to keep it up!



Sure could use another pair of hands scrounging , comeon up !!!
We need another Donk , get you lotsa different exercises with the same theme lol


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> *Say what?*
> *
> 
> closest 24 hour gas station*



Not my fault , burn more spruce .


----------



## U&A

LondonNeil said:


> oh dear, not good. I ran short about a week or 2 into march last year, so about a month early and just as we had a last horrah cold snap...but just let the gas boiler do he work.
> 
> After a push last summer I'm sorted, got myself to 2.5+ years ahead and that's with supplying mum. to be honest I'm ready for spring though, like last year...about now the constant trips to the woodshed are becoming a PITA and its tempting to flick the switch on the gas boiler. although i just took a meter reading, reviewed my usage and worked out my saving.... oooo yeah. In 3 years I've largey paid for 2 stoves including flue liners etc. next year should cover off the saws, axes etc then its all profit. I'm in profit once I've burnt what i currently have CSS. where the 'feeling smug' emoji?



I got to say, it may be because im young (31) but I enjoy the peace and quiet during the 30min and 3 trips with my wagon to fill the wood bin on our porch. Its my favorite when there is a lot if snow because then i dont need a headlamp at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

And contrary to that urban legend http://www.birthplaceofhockey.com/






Hockey was invented by a fella in Nova Scotia with a round of spruce , a maple stick and a chainsaw


----------



## muddstopper

I have got to say, I have used less wood this year since I can remember. Might have burnt 1.5 to 2 cord. I built a fire a few nights ago, just to drive out the moisture from all this rain. Other than that, I havent had to many fires at all this Feb. Burnt for about a week during the cold snap. Supposedto get back down in the teens toward the middle of the week. I'm heading to Florida so I wont have a fire then either. Got about 4 cords stacked and another couple of cords in a pile, With this warm weather trend, I'm, set for the next 2 or 3 years. Rained yesterday, going to rain today, probably going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

dancan said:


> Not my fault , burn more spruce .


I must have been absent that day... What's the running joke about burning spruce?


----------



## U&A

muddstopper said:


> I have got to say, I have used less wood this year since I can remember. Might have burnt 1.5 to 2 cord. I built a fire a few nights ago, just to drive out the moisture from all this rain. Other than that, I havent had to many fires at all this Feb. Burnt for about a week during the cold snap. Supposedto get back down in the teens toward the middle of the week. I'm heading to Florida so I wont have a fire then either. Got about 4 cords stacked and another couple of cords in a pile, With this warm weather trend, I'm, set for the next 2 or 3 years. Rained yesterday, going to rain today, probably going to rain tomorrow.



1.5-2 cord[emoji15][emoji15]

I thought i was conservative with 6 in mid Michigan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I must have been absent that day... What's the running joke about burning spruce?


Best farwood in Nova Scotia.
EDIT. No joke.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I havent burnt more wood this year. Just didnt put up enough.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> where the 'feeling smug' emoji?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Last years 9 months of heating and all the summer rains got me all out of synch.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

For the record my arse hasn't left the porch today! Will bring in some wood later but I'm done working out in this sub zero crap for the year!


----------



## KiwiBro

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I must have been absent that day... What's the running joke about burning spruce?


 spruce snow joke


----------



## dancan

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I must have been absent that day... What's the running joke about burning spruce?



Low ash , dries fast , lotsa heat


----------



## muddstopper

U&A said:


> 1.5-2 cord[emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> I thought i was conservative with 6 in mid Michigan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No joke. Usually I am around 4 cords. I didnt have more than one or two fires before Christmas. Kept a 24/7 fire thru Jan and almost nothing in Feb. Last year I mowed my grass twice before March 1. I need to mow the grass now but its a mudhole in the yard. I have about a facecord in my basement that I am wondering if it will get burnt before I have to take it back to the woodshed. Makes my wood pile look well ahead for next season, but it will probably turn cold and I will run out.


----------



## Saiso

muddstopper said:


> No joke. Usually I am around 4 cords. I didnt have more than one or two fires before Christmas. Kept a 24/7 fire thru Jan and almost nothing in Feb. Last year I mowed my grass twice before March 1. I need to mow the grass now but its a mudhole in the yard. I have about a facecord in my basement that I am wondering if it will get burnt before I have to take it back to the woodshed. Makes my wood pile look well ahead for next season, but it will probably turn cold and I will run out.


Grass? We have around 5 ft of snow without drifts. Another 15 Cm tomorrow to add to the pile


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


> No joke. Usually I am around 4 cords. I didnt have more than one or two fires before Christmas. Kept a 24/7 fire thru Jan and almost nothing in Feb. Last year I mowed my grass twice before March 1. I need to mow the grass now but its a mudhole in the yard. I have about a facecord in my basement that I am wondering if it will get burnt before I have to take it back to the woodshed. Makes my wood pile look well ahead for next season, but it will probably turn cold and I will run out.


looks like chilly temps at nite down your way next couple of days.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Well said video, but there wasn't an emoticon for that lol .


----------



## U&A

Went to a few local antique shops today and FINALLY got what i was looking for to match my nickel door!!

Im super excited [emoji23][emoji23]. Been looking for the right one for months.

$24

I also made a kinda 3D stainless trivet to set it on.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

Saiso said:


> We’re in the same boat buddy. Thought we were good for this winter but seems like I’ll run short half a cord ish.



I have burned way more wood than normal. Just moved the last of the woodsehed wood to the back porch. Never had to do that in the past 40 years! Only have about a weeeks worth on the portch now. Just spent 2 hours on the snow blower plowing wagon roads into my stock in the pasture so I can start hauling as soon as I finish here.

1st week of March and the weather would be normal for first week of January. Not supposed to be any snow out there now but I'm plowing 1' on level and a lot more through drifts.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I havent burnt more wood this year. Just didnt put up enough.


It takes some effort the first year or 2 but I keep 2-3 years of wood split and another years worth sitting there waiting to be split. Then I can cut and split thru the year at a non backbreaking pace to refill. If I would happen to get sick or hurt I don’t have to worry.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

dancan said:


> Low ash , dries fast , lotsa heat


Thank you for the information. That's good to know.


----------



## dancan

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thank you for the information. That's good to know.



I have a friend that manages a local hardware store that was bought by Lowes up here , Eastern Embers was the brand of wood pellets that got the least complaints , mostly made of spruce sawdust from mills , he'd get complaints about ash buildup from the manufacturers that advertised "Premium Hardwood" lol


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I was trying to scrounge a rope from the cell tower guys that have been working here the last 2 weeks. They told me the one they were using was close to $600. There were using it to haul new antennae up the tower.


They may have been using 7/8 or 1", and those big steel towers are about 200'. If the rope had to go through a pulley and back down you might be talking a 4-500' hank. Clarence just bought a hank of 1/2" rated at 9,000 pounds from Baileys for something like $139. I forget if he said it was 150 or 200'.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> It takes some effort the first year or 2 but I keep 2-3 years of wood split and another years worth sitting there waiting to be split. Then I can cut and split thru the year at a non backbreaking pace to refill. If I would happen to get sick or hurt I don’t have to worry.


I had enough split. Just not enough under roof. The oak I cut last winter seems to be doing ok as long as I get it in the house and staged next to the stove.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> I had enough split. Just not enough under roof. The oak I cut last winter seems to be doing ok as long as I get it in the house and staged next to the stove.


That had to make a quick load!


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> I had enough split. Just not enough under roof. The oak I cut last winter seems to be doing ok as long as I get it in the house and staged next to the stove.



Theres a lot of work in that tree eh.

Is that a 390?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> That had to make a quick load!



Thats what she said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I have maybe 25 of my crates of split firewood left over and 3 crates of limbs sitting here. I never keep track of how much I burn each year but I know I cut up 15 crates of limbs around November 10th and that's all I've been burning and 3 of them are left so that's 4 bush cords since Nov 10th? The limbs don't fill the crates as well as split wood either. Half of the limbs were also fresh cut trees. I thought I would burn them to get rid of them and save split wood already in crates for next year. So far it's been working well other than seems to be a lot more coals and ashes when burning it all in rounds. I have 250 rounds 32" long sitting at the splitter waiting for me. Been helping a buddy redo his plumbing and electrical. His water line froze which collapsed his kitchen ceiling. Insurance company patched up the copper lines that had frozen and burst 3 times already and were planning to just re drywall the ceiling. I said f that, we ripped the rest of the drywall down and I ripped out the copper and re routed new Pex lines away from the exterior walls and are insulating the perimeters better. House was built in early 1900's and most of it has no insulation on outside walls. No way was I leaving it that way. He's not much of a handy man so my wife and I sent him sledding today and we spent the day there, a couple more nights running new light circuits and it'll be ready for the Insurance company to finish the ceiling and install new floors. Really hated not being in the bush the last few days but helping him out was higher on my list of things to do. Next weekend I'll be back to the bush to get back to restocking my log piles. 
Here's a pic of the limbs all cut to 36" or so.


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> looks like chilly temps at nite down your way next couple of days.


I hope it snows antler deep to a tall giraffe. I'm heading to Florida.


----------



## panolo

I've burnt more this year than the last two and I am into my red oak stash. Winter is never going to end. -15 last night and -11 tonight. Looks like it is gonna turn the end of the week(hopefully)!


----------



## chucker

panolo said:


> I've burnt more this year than the last two and I am into my red oak stash. Winter is never going to end. -15 last night and -11 tonight. Looks like it is gonna turn the end of the week(hopefully)!


and don't forget to pull up the chest waders!! with the quick warm up.


----------



## panolo

chucker said:


> and don't forget to pull up the chest waders!! with the quick warm up.



I'll be moving piles next weekend out into the field where they can hit the tile after the thaw. Hopefully the warm up is gradual otherwise it is gonna get ugly in this state.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We’ve had some near zero nights but the ground has never frozen up to where it gets solid. Just starts getting hard and it warms up and rains, then we get an insulating layer of snow then it melts off. Keep repeating. When I was cutting Saturday my boots and timberjack were both covered with mud.


----------



## chucker

this years hardwood cutting in heavy soil might be delayed till fall! tons of pine and other softwoods will be the ticket with the coming of mud season... perhaps all summer long making soft wood prices better, but not that the hardwood price will bring with a shortage of aged wood! prepare for the worst and pray for the best? lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muddstopper said:


> I hope it snows antler deep to a tall giraffe. I'm heading to Florida.


Enjoy!


----------



## crowbuster

Good on you cantoo. that's what buddies do, help each other when we would rather be doing something else ! haha Hope it comes back to you 10 fold.


----------



## crowbuster

woodchip rookie said:


> I had enough split. Just not enough under roof. The oak I cut last winter seems to be doing ok as long as I get it in the house and staged next to the stove.



Never seen anybody cut a big tree up that way. Interesting.


----------



## KiwiBro

chucker said:


> this years hardwood cutting in heavy soil might be delayed till fall! tons of pine and other softwoods will be the ticket with the coming of mud season... perhaps all summer long making soft wood prices better, but not that the hardwood price will bring with a shortage of aged wood! prepare for the worst and pray for the best? lol


Word amongst the forests here is some expect a major export buyer (China) to hang us out to dry when they come to an agreement with USA on importing more of their wood. Guys are getting nervous as all heck and one I spoke with is delaying a serious equipment purchase until the dust settles. It wouldn't be the first time letters of credit were suddenly revoked and lots of near new equipment was being sold off cheap, as guys got their arses handed to 'em on a plate and needed to quit gear pronto.


----------



## chucker

KiwiBro said:


> Word amongst the forests here is some expect a major export buyer (China) to hang us out to dry when they come to an agreement with USA on importing more of their wood. Guys are getting nervous as all heck and one I spoke with is delaying a serious equipment purchase until the dust settles. It wouldn't be the first time letters of credit were suddenly revoked and lots of near new equipment was being sold off cheap, as guys got their arses handed to 'em on a plate and needed to quit gear pronto.


NOT MUCH DIFFERENT THEN FARMING! plant and pray for a bumper crop and better prices??


----------



## KiwiBro

chucker said:


> NOT MUCH DIFFERENT THEN FARMING! plant and pray for a bumper crop and better prices??


yeah, a few nervous twitches amongst the smaller agri/dairy-players here for the same reason as the forestry guys. They know USA is pushing for better access/fewer tariffs on their goods into China and we have had a few noises from China recently about how displeased they are about our call to not go with Huawei for the 5g rollout and some here think that's just the opening/softening blow and the excuse they are preparing to use when they finally admit to cancelling their orders for dairy/forestry products.


----------



## chucker

china is playing tough, but in the end they will cave to the us supply when theirs fail to produce a better product. our quality of any us made/grown product has no comparison in being better built!


----------



## MustangMike

Very strange winter this year. Numerous temp fluctuations from -0 to 50+ in no time flat, high winds, and largest snow storms in November and March!

In fact, it is coming down pretty good right now. Had a challenging drive home with the Stang after my last appt, but those Blizzak tires came through!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> They may have been using 7/8 or 1", and those big steel towers are about 200'. If the rope had to go through a pulley and back down you might be talking a 4-500' hank. Clarence just bought a hank of 1/2" rated at 9,000 pounds from Baileys for something like $139. I forget if he said it was 150 or 200'.


our tower is only 120'. they had the extra rope coiled in a big trash can. i'm thinkin it was at least 1"x500'.


----------



## woodchip rookie

crowbuster said:


> Never seen anybody cut a big tree up that way. Interesting.


That was a technique I learned here from a few people. Mainly Cowboy. If you cut off the end first then you have to wrestle a giant cookie. I tried that on some 36" ash. Didn't work out very well. Noodle it into blocks as long as your splits need to be then make the crosscut. Blocks just fall off the end of the log and load into truck. Blocks fill the stove more with less gaps also instead of wedge shaped splits.


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> Sure could use another pair of hands scrounging , comeon up !!!
> We need another Donk , get you lotsa different exercises with the same theme lol



Trust me I'd be bloody useless to ya mate, I'm running on fumes at the moment, I really have nothing in the Tank as it were, I was hoping the exercises would see me feeling a bit more energized but it hasn't happened as yet, hopefully it will sooner than later as I have things that need to be done!


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Went to a few local antique shops today and FINALLY got what i was looking for to match my nickel door!!
> 
> Im super excited [emoji23][emoji23]. Been looking for the right one for months.
> 
> $24
> 
> I also made a kinda 3D stainless trivet to set it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tea kettle. Any name stamped on it?


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Nice tea kettle. Any name stamped on it?



Ill look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

bigfellascott said:


> Trust me I'd be bloody useless to ya mate, I'm running on fumes at the moment, I really have nothing in the Tank as it were, I was hoping the exercises would see me feeling a bit more energized but it hasn't happened as yet, hopefully it will sooner than later as I have things that need to be done!



It will! Keep at it buddy! The other thing to pay mind to is where you get your food energy . Sugars and carbs can leave you crashy after an initial boost.


----------



## svk

Well we’ve had between -17 and -20 as a low for the last three nights. Yesterday it was -2 at Noon. Looks like 3-4 more days of below average temps before things start looking better.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> I got to say, it may be because im young (31) but I enjoy the peace and quiet during the 30min and 3 trips with my wagon to fill the wood bin on our porch. Its my favorite when there is a lot if snow because then i dont need a headlamp at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people wont go outside at night these days. I've walked away from people in my little patch of pines in the dark and had them call me from the road. Only way to do that is walk past my garage which puts you on a sight line with the house or go across the neighbors back yard. Didn't think there was enough room to get turned around up there but I guess moving around at night isn't something most people learn these days.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Well we’ve had between -17 and -20 as a low for the last three nights. Yesterday it was -2 at Noon. Looks like 3-4 more days of below average temps before things start looking better.



For once I caught you! -18 when I went out at 5:15 this am. Warmed up to -8 right now.


----------



## MustangMike

Plowed 10" of new snow from the driveway this morning … this is when I appreciate my larger ATV with the 5' plow! (Polaris Sportsman 570). It is not as nimble as other ATVs, but it can plow the snow or drag a log!

And, B F Scott, DITTO what Panolo said! Progress will not be linear, but keep at it and it will happen. Also, you can give yourself a day break to recover here + there, but keep them at a minimum.


----------



## square1

MustangMike said:


> Plowed 10" of new snow from the driveway this morning … this is when I appreciate my larger ATV with the 5' plow! (Polaris Sportsman 570). It is not as nimble as other ATVs, but it can plow the snow or drag a log!
> 
> And, B F Scott, DITTO what Panolo said! Progress will not be linear, but keep at it and it will happen. Also, you can give yourself a day break to recover here + there, but keep them at a minimum.


True, knowing how to maximize tbr workout routine is as important as doing the workout routine.


----------



## James Miller

Got the old gravely out to plow early and it had a flat. Went to fill it and air leaked out almost as fast as I put it in. Big hole somewhere. So got the kabota out.
I hate plowing in reverse but it never fails to get the job done.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My blower is a little Honda HS55 22". I actually have done the whole place here the last few snowfalls. The last I started when it got to 4" depth then again after it quit. Figured the exercise would kill me or cure me.

Snow buckets really lightweight and self destructing. Will have to find a heavier one just hard to get away to do anything this year.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Trust me I'd be bloody useless to ya mate, I'm running on fumes at the moment, I really have nothing in the Tank as it were, I was hoping the exercises would see me feeling a bit more energized but it hasn't happened as yet, hopefully it will sooner than later as I have things that need to be done!


A day or two off are as important too. I stopped work 11am Sunday, heading back tomorrow. Our heat is nowhere near as bad as yours and it's still too much for me to cope with. Being too tired to be safe is no way to go. A day or two to recharge the batteries is the only way to go mate. Nothing wrong with it at all. Besides, the recovery periods allow our bodies to best adapt to the stresses we put them under.


----------



## bigfellascott

panolo said:


> It will! Keep at it buddy! The other thing to pay mind to is where you get your food energy . Sugars and carbs can leave you crashy after an initial boost.



Yeah mate I do find that some types of foods with high carbs can leave me feeling a bit ordinary, oats etc tend to do that to me so I avoid those as a rule. I was doing a Keto diet a few yrs back and it was ok but strangely enough I probably felt best when I was juicing and eating a vegan type diet (I still had the odd bit of meat here and there as I was craving it) but I was on a high veg/fruit intake and felt great so I might have to start looking at that side of my food intake again?

All I know is I feel like crap, no energy - flat as a maggot!


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> A day or two off are as important too. I stopped work 11am Sunday, heading back tomorrow. Our heat is nowhere near as bad as yours and it's still too much for me to cope with. Being too tired to be safe is no way to go. A day or two to recharge the batteries is the only way to go mate. Nothing wrong with it at all. Besides, the recovery periods allow our bodies to best adapt to the stresses we put them under.



Yeah mate I'm having a couple of days break from the Gym due to being a bit sick and having to go visit my mum, I will go to the gym tomorrow and the next few days and see how I go. I'm not sleeping very well either which isn't helping I'm sure (I've been needing sleeping Tabs to help me fall asleep) I think I'm a bit anxious about a few things which might be causing me to feel this way, I was feeling pretty good a few mths back (well good for me) but now have completely tanked, I will get back to feeling better soon I'm sure.

Cheers


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Nice tea kettle. Any name stamped on it?



Its a “Super Maid”
Its stamped on the bottom too







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> Trust me I'd be bloody useless to ya mate, I'm running on fumes at the moment, I really have nothing in the Tank as it were, I was hoping the exercises would see me feeling a bit more energized but it hasn't happened as yet, hopefully it will sooner than later as I have things that need to be done!


You come on up and we'll fix you right up , get you fed with awesome seafood and then give you the miracle elixir of life !!!


----------



## muddstopper

Tada teda!!, built a fire tonite. rain stopped and allowed the weather to cool. I do look forward to the summer tho, the rain is warmer then.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> What I get from these posts is that there must be a bunch of very pretty women in Australia, and you guys make up all this **** about drop bears and snakes to try and keep the competition away.
> 
> Philbert



Dammit fellas, he's onto us!


----------



## MustangMike

Dan, you made me search to ensure that Co is on your side of the line! Garrison NY is right next to Cold Spring, where the Parrot Cannon was manufactured!

Looks like a nice Dark Beer, how is it?


----------



## dancan

Truth be told , that one isn't bad but not in my "Fav's" list lol


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> You come on up and we'll fix you right up , get you fed with awesome seafood and then give you the miracle elixir of life !!!View attachment 720338



I've just given up the grog, but I will hook into some great seafood anytime


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Truth be told , that one isn't bad but not in my "Fav's" list lol



More BTU's.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 719949


Hey how'd you do that.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I have a friend that manages a local hardware store that was bought by Lowes up here , Eastern Embers was the brand of wood pellets that got the least complaints , mostly made of spruce sawdust from mills , he'd get complaints about ash buildup from the manufacturers that advertised "Premium Hardwood" lol


Never thought about that.
Might as well grab the softwood since you're getting the same weight it should be about the same BTUs anyway. 
The great thing for me is I have what I call the chevy 350 of pellet stoves and it will eat about anything you feed it. I like to buy the bags that are damaged or returned, why not for half price or even sometimes a dollar a bag . I only use a few bags a yr anymore. I bought 5 this yr and have burned what was left in the stove from last yr and 2.5 bags, we had a sitter here with the kids when we went to Niagara Falls so that made it easier on her/the kids to keep the house warm, small price to pay for a nice vacation for my wife and I .


----------



## MustangMike

FS … your given me the jitters … don't they already refer to Red Oak as Piss Oak???


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> FS … your given me the jitters … don't they already refer to Red Oak as Piss Oak???



People have said that about red oak but I never think it stinks. Plenty of other woods that smell worse. Maybe it is the location that it comes from.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

panolo said:


> People have said that about red oak but I never think it stinks. Plenty of other woods that smell worse. Maybe it is the location that it comes from.


Agree, has a smell when fresh cut and drying, I could do without. But, burning it seasoned gives off no offensive odor. Red oak is main firewood around here.


----------



## muddstopper

Pin Oak = Piss oak. Pin oak is a red oak, but not all red oak smells the same. Or maybe it does and some is just worse that others, but pin oak is the worse of the worse.


----------



## DSW

True red oak smells great. 

Pin oak smells awful.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Hey how'd you do that.


Photoshop


----------



## Deleted member 149229

For me, the worst smelling wood is black locust. 90% of my wood is red oak, never really noticed a smell.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hackberry doesnt smell great either


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Hackberry doesnt smell great either


I don't like the smell of scrambled eggs, it makes me want to hackberry .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> For me, the worst smelling wood is black locust. 90% of my wood is red oak, never really noticed a smell.


I don't like the smell of black locust burning sometimes, but other than that it doesn't bother me smell wise. I hate the black film it leaves on my cars though arrrrrg, and getting hit by the thorns , sure glad my wife makes the plantain tincture  as it makes it all better instantly .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Photoshop


You're funny .
I have a hard time with memes, pictures videos, I got that down.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I don't like the smell of scrambled eggs, it makes me want to hackberry .


Scrambled eggs with Brussels sprouts is the best breakfast ever.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Scrambled eggs with Brussels sprouts is the best breakfast ever.


Let me guess, you guys get your water from flint .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Let me guess, you guys get your water from flint .


Camp Grayling is much closer.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Camp Grayling is much closer.


LOL.
I was just on Ebels site and got all excited, even gave them a call, ready to buy . I saw the 550 mark II listed in their inventory, called and it won't be there for at least a month she said, but they have the 572.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

woodchip rookie said:


> Hackberry doesnt smell great either


Elm, hands down.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scrounging-firewood.252988/page-1728#post-6688101


----------



## al-k

Red oak some times has a pissy smell but black birch smells like mint. The best around my land.


----------



## Erik B

@panolo Heard a report of expected flooding this spring and they were saying if you usually experience high water you may want to start moving stuff to an upper floor.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> LOL.
> I was just on Ebels site and got all excited, even gave them a call, ready to buy . I saw the 550 mark II listed in their inventory, called and it won't be there for at least a month she said, but they have the 572.


I know those people, what was the 572's price?


----------



## Be Stihl

A little more “Snob Wood” for the holz hausen, sweet BTU’s!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Elm, hands down.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scrounging-firewood.252988/page-1728#post-6688101


I think I've had some of that before. I mean the elm.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS … your given me the jitters … don't they already refer to Red Oak as Piss Oak???


Like @muddstopper said. Pin oak. 
Scrounged some red oak today.


----------



## 95custmz

Be Stihl said:


> A little more “Snob Wood” for the holz hausen, sweet BTU’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the sheath on your Fiskars. Did you make it or buy it? I'd like to get one other than the plastic one it came with.


----------



## Huskybill

White oak and hickory is the highest btu of firewood. I save that for the lowest temps. Any kind of birch burns hot and quick to warm up a cold house. I burn skids cut up till December one good fire a night. I switch to split hardwood when the cold hits. I use two heat temp gauges one on the stove and one on the pipe. I regulate the temp & burn time in the stove and how much heat goes up the pipe.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rutland-Stove-Thermometer-Burn-Indicator-701/202218152


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> More BTU's.



Betcha you gotta empty the "spl-ash" pan more often than on the spruce lol



chipper1 said:


> Never thought about that.
> Might as well grab the softwood since you're getting the same weight it should be about the same BTUs anyway.
> The great thing for me is I have what I call the chevy 350 of pellet stoves and it will eat about anything you feed it. I like to buy the bags that are damaged or returned, why not for half price or even sometimes a dollar a bag . I only use a few bags a yr anymore. I bought 5 this yr and have burned what was left in the stove from last yr and 2.5 bags, we had a sitter here with the kids when we went to Niagara Falls so that made it easier on her/the kids to keep the house warm, small price to pay for a nice vacation for my wife and I .



We've got a fella around here selling mdf pellets , not sure how they burn or what comes out the stack .


----------



## dancan

Be Stihl said:


> A little more “Snob Wood” for the holz hausen, sweet BTU’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That sure is a nice looking van


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> We've got a fella around here selling mdf pellets , not sure how they burn or what comes out the stack .


Never heard of those.
Just grabbed me three big wheelbarrow loads of hardwood. When its this cold I am probably at the stove as much as you guys are with the spruce and pine because I have to manage the coals. The good thing is we all get to run saws and our homes are nice and toasty , except when you don't get up to fill the stove like I did this morning. After working it pretty hard to maintain the temp this morning I managed to bring it back up to normal room temps.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> That sure is a nice looking van


As they say down in Australia "that ain't no van".
I saw this a couple weeks ago and was drooling over it . Nate could even load logs on the roof rack. Steve were gonna need that tailgate lift .
I like these things, but if something goes wrong in the engine compartment .


----------



## dancan

I'm pretty sure that the fella gets free mdf sawdust from a molding plant and presses his own pellets .
I know mdf burns real hot but the glue is not a good thing to burn .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I'm pretty sure that the fella gets free mdf sawdust from a molding plant and presses his own pellets .
> I know mdf burns real hot but the glue is not a good thing to burn .


Oh that mdf, that's nasty, but I'm sure my pellet stove would gobble it up lol.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I saw this a couple weeks ago and was drooling over it,


Google '_overland vehicles_' - images.

Also: https://sportsmobile.com

You will need a large towel.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

When I grow up I want a unimog.
One of these old conversions would do.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvd/d/lena-freightliner-flu419-loader-backhoe/6819904011.html


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My buddy has this for sale.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Google '_overland vehicles_' - images.
> 
> Also: https://sportsmobile.com
> 
> You will need a large towel.
> 
> Philbert


quigley4x4.com

http://www.quigley4x4.com


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Oh that mdf, that's nasty, but I'm sure my pellet stove would gobble it up lol.


Do not burn mdf. Or plywood. Or OSB. Or pressure/weather treated.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Huskybill said:


> White oak and hickory is the highest btu of firewood.


Theres a couple of woods that are higher on the BTU charts but the hardest stuff I have access to on a bulk level is ash. I had some sugar maple once. You could power an aircraft carrier on that stuff.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> For me, the worst smelling wood is black locust. 90% of my wood is red oak, never really noticed a smell.



Iv heard that before. I don’t mind it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill

I burnt willow once I was given cords of it. I let it dry for two years. It smelled like the swamp was burning. I only burned it at 12am when the neighborhood was sleeping. I never made that mistake again. But it was free, free, free. Lol


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch smells like Wintergreen, Black Cherry smells real nice, but Hickory smells the best!


----------



## U&A

Man,

I just did a mixture of about 30% cherry and 70% maple. Loaded the stove about 80% full.

Im an hour and a half in with the air full closed and have a STT of 600-630.[emoji23]

Its clean out da chimney day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Black Birch smells like Wintergreen, Black Cherry smells real nice, but Hickory smells the best!



I REALLY like wild cherry ( black cherry). 

The instant i set it on the coals i smell the sweet cherry and if i run outside i can smell it within a minute or 2.

Hickory reminds me of my smoked chicken though. The best chicken in the world (no joke you cant stop talking about it after you have had it) i tell ya. Hickory AND cherry smoked. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

95custmz said:


> I like the sheath on your Fiskars. Did you make it or buy it? I'd like to get one other than the plastic one it came with.



Thanks! Made it from the leather heel of a pair of Redwing boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

33 days with highs below freezing. That's put a hit on the wood shed!


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> As they say down in Australia "that ain't no van".
> I saw this a couple weeks ago and was drooling over it . Nate could even load logs on the roof rack. Steve were gonna need that tailgate lift .
> I like these things, but if something goes wrong in the engine compartment .
> View attachment 720530



Close cousin to a van, S-10 Blazer. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Hickory reminds me of my smoked chicken though. The best chicken in the world (no joke you cant stop talking about it after you have had it) i tell ya. Hickory AND cherry smoked.


Send me one and I’ll verify that for ya.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

East bay area, cali...
I've been working on a big eucalyptus blow down near my house and will have more wood than I can use. Main tree is about 4' at the base and it took 3 others down with it. Anyone needs a load or 2...you cut/or split...send me a PM.
I have a splitter that can be used...bring gas.


----------



## Jakers

sixonetonoffun said:


> 33 days with highs below freezing. That's put a hit on the wood shed!


around here we havent been above freezing since about the third of January


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Jakers said:


> around here we havent been above freezing since about the third of January


Damn global warming...


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> East bay area, cali...
> I've been working on a big eucalyptus blow down near my house and will have more wood than I can use. Main tree is about 4' at the base and it took 3 others down with it. Anyone needs a load or 2...you cut/or split...send me a PM.
> I have a splitter that can be used...bring gas.



Well, we're gonna need some pics to assess...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, we're gonna need some pics to assess...


Ha, our Eucs don't even compare, LOL





There are 3 other smaller trees under the one in the distance. I've since gotten most of the smaller stuff...down to around 16" diameter...cut up. Still a lot of buried wood, however.
Am cutting to 15-16" rounds on the larger stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> Ha, our Eucs don't even compare, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 other smaller trees under the one in the distance. I've since gotten most of the smaller stuff...down to around 16" diameter...cut up. Still a lot of buried wood, however.
> Am cutting to 15-16" rounds on the larger stuff.



Looks like blue gum. BTUs between black locust and osage in the Oz environment but I have read that it is less dense when grown in the US. A bit ashy but I do burn it here and goes pretty well for overnight burns. If you don't have a hydro splitter you need to split around the rings because you'll be there all day trying to split a round across the middle. 

What's that Stihl you have there?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like blue gum. BTUs between black locust and osage in the Oz environment but I have read that it is less dense when grown in the US. A bit ashy but I do burn it here and goes pretty well for overnight burns. If you don't have a hydro splitter you need to split around the rings because you'll be there all day trying to split a round across the middle.
> 
> What's that Stihl you have there?



Have a good splitter...8h Honda motor, 5" ram. It has no problem busting even 3-4 yr old dry Eucalyptus.

Snellerized 661 with 28" and an 16" Dan Henry 346xp husky in the pic. The 661 does better with longer bars...have a 36 and 42...than with a short 24". Quite different than my old '92 066 red-eye.

One of the other trees down is a bright red heartwood variety. There are maybe 4 different types of Eucalyptus in this little grove.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Google '_overland vehicles_' - images.
> 
> Also: https://sportsmobile.com
> 
> You will need a large towel.
> 
> Philbert


Those are all looking fun to me.
We have quite a few conversion shops down by the Indiana state line, there are lots of RV companies down there and they go hand in hand.
I bought a Honda foreman off a guy who build custom sprinters, mainly 2wd though. I was very impressed with the little heaters he used in them.


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Close cousin to a van, S-10 Blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ride .
I've got his dad, the suburban .
I've built quite a few s10's, all 2wd with v-8's, very fun rides. I did a Baja conversion on a 4wd with a lift about like yours and a 327, man would it spray mud or sand .


----------



## chipper1

singinwoodwackr said:


> Have a good splitter...8h Honda motor, 5" ram. It has no problem busting even 3-4 yr old dry Eucalyptus.
> 
> Snellerized 661 with 28" and an 16" Dan Henry 346xp husky in the pic. The 661 does better with longer bars...have a 36 and 42...than with a short 24". Quite different than my old '92 066 red-eye.
> 
> One of the other trees down is a bright red heartwood variety. There are maybe 4 different types of Eucalyptus in this little grove.


Nice saws.
Does that DD 346 do okay with that big 16" on it.
I have a good friend who has a few of them that Dan built, good little runners.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> As they say down in Australia "that ain't no van".
> I saw this a couple weeks ago and was drooling over it . Nate could even load logs on the roof rack. Steve were gonna need that tailgate lift .
> I like these things, but if something goes wrong in the engine compartment .
> View attachment 720530



That is exactly what I wanted in a 4 x 4. But my wife is not having anything to do with a van because she thinks they’re creepy[emoji23]
. So I just got a 1 ton gasser truck instead. 

The truck is been a blessing in disguise though. One instance was when I took about 10 truckloads of black locust anda few logs were full of carpenter ants 

Those things were all over my bed and gladly not inside of the van I wanted.

Garter snakes had a feast when those logs got home[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

woodchip rookie said:


> quigley4x4.com
> 
> http://www.quigley4x4.com


See lots of quigley vans around here. Their shop is about 20 minutes from me.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

singinwoodwackr said:


> Damn global warming...


The rest of us just call it Spring.... and I wish it would get here already. Winter is nice, but at this point I think we've all just about had the ***** of it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Be Stihl said:


> Close cousin to a van, S-10 Blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think thats related closer to a prius.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> That is exactly what I wanted in a 4 x 4. But my wife is not having anything to do with a van because she thinks they’re creepy[emoji23]
> . So I just got a 1 ton gasser truck instead.
> 
> The truck is been a blessing in disguise though. One instance was when I took about 10 truckloads of black locust anda few logs were full of carpenter ants
> 
> Those things were all over my bed and gladly not inside of the van I wanted.
> 
> Garter snakes had a feast when those logs got home[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny, I'd be running around inside the van with my little torch getting them all the whole time my wife would be saying your gonna burn this thing to the ground, probably a good thing I don't have one either lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Yesterday's red oak scrounge.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Yesterday's red oak scrounge.
> View attachment 720624
> View attachment 720625



I really like those trailers.

How much are they now$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> I really like those trailers.
> 
> How much are they now$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has been looking at 7x12 dumps and they are are in the 5-7K range.


----------



## muddstopper

I was talking to a good fried of mine yesterday. said he had ordered a 100ft of 3/8 cable to pull a tree down in his back yard. Why didnt you call me I said, I have that much cable I use to drag trees out of the woods with. Got several shorther lenghts as well. He says, he didnt think about me, but I could have the wood if I wanted it. Said he had a few more trees down below the road he was going to try and pull out as well. I said, you know I do have a winch on the back of a tractor I sometimes use for dragging trees out. In that case, He said he had a few more trees below the house he wanted to cut as well, but cant get to them with the tractor. Well, I happen to have a couple of snatch blocks we can use to redirect those trees around the house. I could tell he was getting all giddy with the news of equipment to get out the trees. I told him, leaving for florida Thursday, but when I got back I would drive over and look at what he had and we could make a plan on how to get the wood out. sound like enough wood to do me a couple of winters and its only about a mile from my house.


----------



## rarefish383

Thought I was in FarmerSteves back yard this morning. Dead Red Oak every where. Got there at 8:30, had it all cut up by 9:30. Tried to start the tractor, no go. Had to load it all by hand. Forgot to get a pic of the trailer, it's a Pequea C500. Was home by 11:30. 19* is just a tad cool for a long sleeve T-Shirt and a zip up sweat.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> Why didnt you call me I said, I have that much cable . . . . I said, you know I do have a winch on the back of a tractor . . . I happen to have a couple of snatch blocks . . .





muddstopper said:


> He says, he didnt think about me, but I could have the wood if I wanted it.



Good equipment can pay for itself.

Philert


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The rest of us just call it Spring.... and I wish it would get here already. Winter is nice, but at this point I think we've all just about had the ***** of it.


Not I. Need one or two more snow falls to complete the funds for my unnecessary overpowered 6 cube purchase.


----------



## James Miller

I made a tree fall down today. Thought it was a pin oak but it's looking a bit yellow to be oak. Hope it's more mulberry. I'll have to look closer hands got cold so I went inside for a minute.


----------



## rarefish383

If it's oozing white sticky sap it's a Mulberry. Pin Oak do not ooze like that.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> If it's oozing white sticky sap it's a Mulberry. Pin Oak do not ooze like that.


I'll have to wait for it to not be a frozen solid and see what it does.
It didn't stay yellow very long. But it is very sticky.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Fresh mullberry is BRIGHT yellow when first cut. Almost neon. The bark on the stump doesn't look like mullberry either.


----------



## woodchip rookie

interwebz pic


----------



## James Miller

Someone mentioned you dont see full size apple trees anymore awhile back. These are the ones in my back yard.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> I'll have to wait for it to not be a frozen solid and see what it does.View attachment 720714
> It didn't stay yellow very long. But it is very sticky.


Sassafras?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 720706
> I made a tree fall down today. Thought it was a pin oak but it's looking a bit yellow to be oak. Hope it's more mulberry. I'll have to look closer hands got cold so I went inside for a minute.


Mulberry James. Pics. From the saw pinching tree down in the pasture.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Fresh mullberry is BRIGHT yellow when first cut. Almost neon. The bark on the stump doesn't look like mullberry either.


When its fully seasoned it's rather dark. 




95custmz said:


> Sassafras?


What ever it is its within throwing distance of the racks so it will burn.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Mulberry James. Pics. From the saw pinching tree down in the pasture.
> View attachment 720720


I may need a few pieces of that to extract some fiery revenge .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I may need a few pieces of that to extract some fiery revenge .


Stihl got lots of cookies . Plenty stihl down in the pasture.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> Sassafras?


Around here any sassafras resembles red oak inside.


----------



## dancan

Be Stihl said:


> A little more “Snob Wood” for the holz hausen, sweet BTU’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry about mistaking it for a van





Mine used to have that plastic trim that surrounded the rear hatch striker so that's what made me think of my van lol


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Stihl got lots of cookies . Plenty stihl down in the pasture.


may have to make a Friday morning saw trip if your not busy. Before it warms up again.


----------



## Oldmaple

James Miller said:


> View attachment 720706
> I made a tree fall down today. Thought it was a pin oak but it's looking a bit yellow to be oak. Hope it's more mulberry. I'll have to look closer hands got cold so I went inside for a minute.


Gravity is a wonderful thing. I'm jumping on the Mulberry bandwagon. Definitely Mulberry.


----------



## Be Stihl

dancan said:


> Sorry about mistaking it for a van
> 
> View attachment 720744
> View attachment 720745
> 
> 
> Mine used to have that plastic trim that surrounded the rear hatch striker so that's what made me think of my van lol



No problems! Those are some big chunks! Gotta work with what we have, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Carl sent me some pics tonight, he started tearing my 9010 down to get it ready for porting.  Glad I’m not putting it together. Did notice in the pic it doesn’t have the standard Dolkita on/off switch, toggle switch like my Echo saws.


----------



## Philbert

_Holy cr*p!_

Now they have kangaroos in _TREES_ too?




Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Today’s scrounge! Had to run to town and saw oncoming cars coming into my lane, got up there and saw branches in the other lane. Pulled over, put the flashers on and started throwing smaller branches off the road. Picked this up to throw it in the woods and thought “it’s oak, it’ll burn” and threw it in the bed of the truck.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> _Holy cr*p!_
> 
> Now they have kangaroos in _TREES_ too?
> 
> View attachment 720943
> 
> 
> Philbert


Bad enough when you drop a tree and a ‘coon takes off. Can you imagine one of those things “hopping” past you!


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> Bad enough when you drop a tree and a ‘coon takes off. Can you imagine one of those things “hopping” past you!



Better'n a drop bear!


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> Better'n a drop bear!



I dunno , you see the claws on that thing ?


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 720940
> Today’s scrounge! Had to run to town and saw oncoming cars coming into my lane, got up there and saw branches in the other lane. Pulled over, put the flashers on and started throwing smaller branches off the road. Picked this up to throw it in the woods and thought “it’s oak, it’ll burn” and threw it in the bed of the truck.


Can't beat oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Speaking of Folks who like Oak, I have not seen Clint post for a while. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !
Good to see ya !!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Speaking of Folks who like Oak, I have not seen Clint post for a while. Hope he is doing well.


He's out there lurking. Prolly slowing down in his old age.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah I hate the time shift. Its almost light when I get up now. Feels like a giant step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Jakers




----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 720940
> Today’s scrounge! Had to run to town and saw oncoming cars coming into my lane, got up there and saw branches in the other lane. Pulled over, put the flashers on and started throwing smaller branches off the road. Picked this up to throw it in the woods and thought “it’s oak, it’ll burn” and threw it in the bed of the truck.


What we really want to see is the pictures of the 9010 being worked on. But oak will do.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> What we really want to see is the pictures of the 9010 being worked on. But oak will do.


All I have.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> View attachment 721046
> 
> 
> Philbert


Good thing daylight savings isn’t a metric system thing or you guys would have to continue shoveling in the dark LOL.
Interesting though we don’t change over until 7th of April.


----------



## al-k

It makes me laugh when I hear people say that it's for the farmers


----------



## farmer steve

al-k said:


> It makes me laugh when I hear people say that it's for the farmers


IT is!!! now we can work till 7 o'clock instead of going to bed at 7.


----------



## Cowboy254

Do your curtains fade with that extra hour of sunlight ?

We actually had a state premier (governor) 15 years ago cite the incidence of melanoma as a reason not to introduce daylight savings in Queensland (with the extra hour of solar radiation. He subsequently tried to pretend it was a joke but no-one was buying it.

https://www.theage.com.au/national/now-daylight-saving-causes-cancer-20061025-ge3ew3.html


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> View attachment 721046
> 
> 
> Philbert


I can't wait, I hope we have the snow as well. I'd like it if it was this way all yr, I hate that it gets dark so early.
Maybe the snow shoveling at night is the cause for more heat attacks after the change , especially knowing it causes cancer.


----------



## U&A

Check out my buddies old homelite. 150auto.

super cool saw. Started on the 3rd pull cold

(yes I showed him how to tighten a chain[emoji23])

He bought the thing new when he was a kid











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Check out my buddies old homelite. 150auto.
> 
> super cool saw. Started on the 3rd pull cold
> 
> (yes I showed him how to tighten a chain[emoji23])
> 
> He bought the thing new when he was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool, case and all.
Is he cutting oak skids up at the shop getting his scrounge on .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, case and all.
> Is he cutting oak skids up at the shop getting his scrounge on .



He doesn’t burn wood for heat anymore. He just brought it in and wanted me to help him sharpen chain.

I don’t know how he’s got by so many years without knowing that[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I offered him $150 for it and he wouldn’t take it. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Check out my buddies old homelite. 150auto.
> 
> super cool saw. Started on the 3rd pull cold
> 
> (yes I showed him how to tighten a chain[emoji23])
> 
> He bought the thing new when he was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That nice saw could use this nice bar. Mine was a freebie from @Gugi47 when Steve had his GTG.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> He doesn’t burn wood for heat anymore. He just brought it in and wanted me to help him sharpen chain.
> 
> I don’t know how he’s got by so many years without knowing that[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I offered him $150 for it and he wouldn’t take it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny.
The gullets really need cleaning out on that chain.
I may have one here you can have if you want it, I'll check later, it would be a project saw not a runner.


----------



## rarefish383

Last year I bought an identical 150 Auto at a farm auction for $5. I just bought it for the recoil to fix my Dad's old 150. I was getting ready to take it apart and decided to put a squirt of mix in the carb, it fired. Filled the tank up and it ran great. Now I have to find another recoil for Dads old saw.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> That nice saw could use this nice bar. Mine was a freebie from @Gugi47 when Steve had his GTG.



James, did you ever figure out what the hole in the clutch cover was for? Think the clutch got away once? Maybe he had it rigged to start it with a battery drill?


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> James, did you ever figure out what the hole in the clutch cover was for? Think the clutch got away once? Maybe he had it rigged to start it with a battery drill?


Nope no clue. I think it needs a carb kit I tried to run it a few times since then and it bogs and smoke pretty bad. I hope it's not sucking bar oil.


----------



## 92utownxh

I just need to post about a missed scrounge. Hate it. Heading out on vacation and the tree service I always get wood from texts me. He said he had tons of red oak if I want it. Of course I want it but I can't get it. It sucks! Truck loads of it!


----------



## Logger nate

chucker said:


> and don't forget to pull up the chest waders!! with the quick warm up.


Yep..
this is above our house but thankfully drains away from us, well mostly anyway..


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> True red oak smells great.
> 
> Pin oak smells awful.


Spruce and pine smell good...


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Spruce and pine smell good...


Yeah, but snow that deep stinks .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Yep..View attachment 721281
> this is above our house but thankfully drains away from us, well mostly anyway..


Around here we know it’s spring when the tops of the crocus and daffodils poke thru the snow. Where @Logger nate is you see the tops of the 40’ spruce and fir.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Around here we know it’s spring when the tops of the crocus and daffodils poke thru the snow. Where @Logger nate is you see the tops of the 40’ spruce and fir.


That's funny.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> Check out my buddies old homelite. 150auto.
> 
> super cool saw. Started on the 3rd pull cold
> 
> (yes I showed him how to tighten a chain[emoji23])
> 
> He bought the thing new when he was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I currently have two XL2, one a derelict (leaks oil everywhere), the other on a "Rule" winch. Both were very good saws for their day. I started in 1976 with and old XL12 - also very good for then.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Yep..View attachment 721281
> this is above our house but thankfully drains away from us, well mostly anyway..



We have a short section (several miles) of State Hiway 27 a few miles away with slot trenches like that. The highway was closed for a couple weeks due to snow kept drifting and closing it faster than they could keep it open. Finally opened last weekend. Average snow depth here util the warmup started a week ago was about 1.5'


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> We have a short section (several miles) of State Hiway 27 a few miles away with slot trenches like that. The highway was closed for a couple weeks due to snow kept drifting and closing it faster than they could keep it open. Finally opened last weekend. Average snow depth here util the warmup started a week ago was about 1.5'




That’s a bunch of snow


----------



## Logger nate

My buddy Scott just sent me this picture of the road he’s working on today, not sure how deep it is on left but those bars are 12’
this picture taken close to same spot going the other direction, last May I think.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> My buddy Scott just sent me this picture of the road he’s working on today, not sure how deep it is on left but those bars are 12’View attachment 721315
> this picture taken close to same spot going the other direction, last May I think.View attachment 721316


Hey!! Ain't no wood in that truck.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Hey!! Ain't no wood in that truck.



That better?


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 721317
> That better?


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 721317
> That better?


Just so ya know we ain't slackin here on the right coast. Nothing real big but free.
Mostly oak but some sugar maple too. About a foot of snow and that's the most we have had on the groud all winter.


----------



## Huskybill

Scrounging wood?

I had so many offers to come and cut in the beginning. These guys wanted to be my partner. We cut together and I would pour it on with the 2100. One or two days they would last. One thought it was he didn’t have a husky chainsaw. I took him to the husky dealer and he purchased a new 480cd at the time. He still couldn’t keep up.

How many guys gave up cutting trees with you?

I built a 76 Chevy c30 into a k30 with locker diffs to haul firewood at first. I could back up to the trees, no carrying. Just load the truck. In 77 the first k30 come out. The 2wd frame was the same with up front. My 76 had the 8” heavy wrecker frame rails with the 11k rear Dana 80. A 400th tranny with the lower first gear and a 400hp 350. I raced a k30 plow truck with a sander while I was hauling a cord of firewood and beat him we both laughed. Lol I had 72 leaf springs in the truck. Ten leafs in each front spring with 16 leafs in the main and 10 leafs n each helper. I almost rolled the truck off road when the thinner front leafs flex in the off camber I stiffened it up to ten leafs. I orginal built the truck to haul diesel to the equipment I was going to buy a skidded and bunk truck. But a good corporate job killed that dream..

I wish I stayed in the woods. I hate stuffed shirts with ties they have no clue what hard work is.


----------



## tnflatbed

A little scrounge from yesterday , we actually had a few days without rain.


And here is what it looks like today. I imagine the grass seed business will be a profitable business this year.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That's funny.
> The gullets really need cleaning out on that chain.
> I may have one here you can have if you want it, I'll check later, it would be a project saw not a runner.



No need sir.

I appreciate it though [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

tnflatbed said:


> A little scrounge from yesterday , we actually had a few days without rain.View attachment 721336
> 
> 
> And here is what it looks like today. I imagine the grass seed business will be a profitable business this year.View attachment 721337



Scrounging and mud seem to go hand in hand this year. [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Preview of what's to come for us. I learned my lesson last year. I was selling some saws on cl and needed a test log. So I took the tractor out and grabbed a short 36" oak log. Took me until July to get the ruts out of the yard and grass again.


----------



## U&A

95custmz said:


> Scrounging and mud seem to go hand in hand this year. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Every spring for me. Sometimes it a bit frustrating but most of the time i just enjoy playing in the mud with my truck[emoji1787]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnflatbed

The wife said it looks like monster truck mud jam around here


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Just so ya know we ain't slackin here on the right coast. Nothing real big but free.
> Mostly oak but some sugar maple too. About a foot of snow and that's the most we have had on the groud all winter.
> View attachment 721321
> View attachment 721322



That a sub compact tractor?

How does it handle that kind of work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> That a sub compact tractor?
> 
> How does it handle that kind of work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has a 25 HP Nortrac diesel and it moves quite a bit of wood, better that a wheel barrow. He had a renter that moved out and was a month behind on rent. Told him to just keep the tractor. It has a 4' bush hog, box blade, 5' push blade and FEL. He just sold the one house where I scrounge Oak. He still has a 3.5 acre building lot and another rental he's going to sell. He said I can have the tractor when he moves to Fla.


----------



## bear1998

U&A said:


> That a sub compact tractor?
> 
> How does it handle that kind of work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is...22 hp kioti
Pretty good in my opinion as long as i can get on some what solid ground. Power not an issue...weight of the tractor is. More weight on the front the better as long as its not too much...we have a descent amount of snow yet...that doesnt help. Need to push it out of the way first..then its a go..i would like to try skiddin with the 3 pt hitch...there a draw bar attached...1000# lift capacity at the bar...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I dug into that Mulberry I mentioned a week or so ago. I rented the 4x7 U-Haul trailer. I brought home 2 loads today. There are at least 2 more trailers worth of good wood. The home owner said I can take what I want, and there is another smaller Mulberry farther back in the yard that I am also welcome to. I think I will wait until mud season is over before getting to that one.

What I learned here:

If you don't have a pole saw, get one. There is no way I could have safely gotten this tree on the ground without one.
Mulberry is HEAVY AS FARK when it's green. I knew it was heavy but holy balls.
Here are some before/after pics from today. The saw is my 245 with the 28" bar.


----------



## rarefish383

bear1998 said:


> Yes it is...22 hp kioti
> Pretty good in my opinion as long as i can get on some what solid ground. Power not an issue...weight of the tractor is. More weight on the front the better as long as its not too much...we have a descent amount of snow yet...that doesnt help. Need to push it out of the way first..then its a go..i would like to try skiddin with the 3 pt hitch...there a draw bar attached...1000# lift capacity at the bar...


Skidding with a tractor is real dangerous. The pivot point is the center of the rear tire. If your log snags it flips faster than you can react. I've had several tractors in the 35-45 HP range and used my friends JD 4020 that is 95HP and weighs in the 9000 pound range. They will flip in a heart beat. I don't think I've ever skidded with a FEL. I always had the front end loaded to it's max rating with weight. Be careful.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Spruce and pine smell good...




If you say so.



Honestly the ole Christmas tree probably makes up half of my yearly Spruce and Pine cutting. 


I do think Sassafras is one of the best smelling woods I've come across.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I dug into that Mulberry I mentioned a week or so ago. I rented the 4x7 U-Haul trailer. I brought home 2 loads today. There are at least 2 more trailers worth of good wood. The home owner said I can take what I want, and there is another smaller Mulberry farther back in the yard that I am also welcome to. I think I will wait until mud season is over before getting to that one.
> 
> What I learned here:
> 
> If you don't have a pole saw, get one. There is no way I could have safely gotten this tree on the ground without one.
> Mulberry is HEAVY AS FARK when it's green. I knew it was heavy but holy balls.
> Here are some before/after pics from today. The saw is my 245 with the 28" bar.
> 
> View attachment 721386
> View attachment 721387
> View attachment 721388
> View attachment 721391
> View attachment 721389
> View attachment 721390


I never realized how heavy it was till another member pointed out to me that what I thought were small rounds were close to 75 pounds a piece. He was surprised I was throwing them in the truck by hand.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sugar maple is pretty serious too


----------



## James Miller

These are the ones I was told the bigger ones would go over 70#.


----------



## Hinerman

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I dug into that Mulberry I mentioned a week or so ago. I rented the 4x7 U-Haul trailer. I brought home 2 loads today. There are at least 2 more trailers worth of good wood. The home owner said I can take what I want, and there is another smaller Mulberry farther back in the yard that I am also welcome to. I think I will wait until mud season is over before getting to that one.
> 
> What I learned here:
> 
> If you don't have a pole saw, get one. There is no way I could have safely gotten this tree on the ground without one.
> Mulberry is HEAVY AS FARK when it's green. I knew it was heavy but holy balls.
> Here are some before/after pics from today. The saw is my 245 with the 28" bar.
> 
> View attachment 721386
> View attachment 721387
> View attachment 721388
> View attachment 721391
> View attachment 721389
> View attachment 721390



Yes, mulberry is heavy when green. Is it me or is that one BIG mulberry? I don't recall seeing them that big around here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> My buddy Scott just sent me this picture of the road he’s working on today, not sure how deep it is on left but those bars are 12’View attachment 721315
> this picture taken close to same spot going the other direction, last May I think.View attachment 721316



thanks for the pix! I always like seeing snow pix from Washington State... reminds me of some trips up to summits in the High Cascades... but I don't remember eastern wa getting so much snow. that's quite a snow blower...

but then looks like whole state has seen more than its share this year!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I dug into that Mulberry I mentioned a week or so ago. I rented the 4x7 U-Haul trailer. I brought home 2 loads today. There are at least 2 more trailers worth of good wood. The home owner said I can take what I want, and there is another smaller Mulberry farther back in the yard that I am also welcome to. I think I will wait until mud season is over before getting to that one.
> 
> What I learned here:
> 
> If you don't have a pole saw, get one. There is no way I could have safely gotten this tree on the ground without one.
> Mulberry is HEAVY AS FARK when it's green. I knew it was heavy but holy balls.
> Here are some before/after pics from today. The saw is my 245 with the 28" bar.
> 
> View attachment 721386
> View attachment 721387
> View attachment 721388
> View attachment 721391
> View attachment 721389
> View attachment 721390



imo, takes some real fortitude to get out and cut and split wood in winter's grip! thx for the pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this should make some of you get a good laff! almost a 'why bother?' compared to some of the pix and scenes I see here. but, imo... all firewood scrounging is serious business. and as such, I never run out of firewood! 

barely toothpix to some, but a nice scrounge for me. inside the city the causal homeowner has to be diligent in his search. firewood size, no splitting required. always good stuff! and still some good wood even if a drop. I found this 2 houses down the street lying on some leaves bags for yard pickup day. I couldn't resist. I was walking my dog, so on return leg just put under my arm and walked it in. a 'I don't pass it up!...' _walk-in-a-scrounge!_ scrounges. lol did I mention it? I never run out of firewood! easy peasey always gets my attention! 

barely a toothpick's scrounge. but free oak for the taking... plenty fire in that wood!


mostly for outdoor use, but when its solid and clean oak... I will burn it inside.


----------



## James Miller

They do get big around here. The one Bobby is working on is the same size as the ones we did at Steve's. The one in the pic above is the biggest I've seen personaly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I had my eye on some other nearly as close locations. so this haul put me in the mood. besides, the weather was great for scrounging. overcast, cool... and slight breeze. so I went down the street a bit and took out a deadfall, quite tall... over 20' high... and some related branches to some. lol, but I just see it as requirements: saw only! splitter for another day. lots of fire in these bits n pieces of oak... oak tree drop... given my Pacific NW heritage... any good firewood activity keeps me interested. I still have to cut this up. but mid 80's today... but I may get to it. wood don't show up usually on its own, and I have yet to see it cut itself up for the firewood pile! lol -

when I show up with such... I can hear mr Brutus applauding! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 721450
> They do get big around here. The one Bobby is working on is the same size as the ones we did at Steve's. The one in the pic above is the biggest I've seen personaly.



reminds me of some of those early days logging pix we see from time to time... what size is the smaller Echo JM?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

one of my neighbors has frequent drop from their oaks. usually they just put it at base of one of their big oaks in corner of yard. sometimes I go in and cull it out. they appreciate it. they had some help to put what had accumulated out to curb for tree pick up. there was a dead tree, no idea type. after a few days of seeing it and being out gathering firewood... I decided to cut it up. wont burn any of it inside, but will make more than just a couple of fires outside... mite cut the root chunk in half first before burning it...

as they say, one man's ceiling is another man's floor! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, just some the firewood gathering activities of a backyard lumberjack!

'trax in the snow!'...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I never realized how heavy it was till another member pointed out to me that what I thought were small rounds were close to 75 pounds a piece. *He was surprised I was throwing them in the truck by hand*.



good for you JM!  you make it sound like mere _'child's play!_' lol... here is a round of   for you! especially since I don't even like hauling in 40# feed sacks! lol.....


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> reminds me of some of those early days logging pix we see from time to time... what size is the smaller Echo JM?...


Its a 490. 50ccs it's my go to saw.


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> Scrounging and mud seem to go hand in hand this year. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not here. Still froze up solid. had to haul from the outside stacks to the porch again today. I ran out in the woodshed and porch, stocking the back porch now before the thaw hits and the haul paths turn to mud.


----------



## square1

The wind was from the east today. Promised myself next time that happened this old dead ash was coming down. Tried to drop it between a couple hackleberries but caught the one on the west / left. Could NOT lose this tree to the east or it was going down a 30' embankment into a swamp.
That's a 1 1/2 lb. coffee tin on the stump for reference.


----------



## dancan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I had my eye on some other nearly as close locations. so this haul put me in the mood. besides, the weather was great for scrounging. overcast, cool... and slight breeze. so I went down the street a bit and took out a deadfall, quite tall... over 20' high... and some related branches to some. lol, but I just see it as requirements: saw only! splitter for another day. lots of fire in these bits n pieces of oak... oak tree drop... given my Pacific NW heritage... any good firewood activity keeps me interested. I still have to cut this up. but mid 80's today... but I may get to it. wood don't show up usually on its own, and I have yet to see it cut itself up for the firewood pile! lol -
> 
> when I show up with such... I can hear mr Brutus applauding! ~
> 
> View attachment 721461



I have the same cart but yellow , I like your runflats


----------



## cantoo

Knocked down a bunch of trees today and got them hauled home before the big rain storm predicted for tomorrow. We got everything done for the drywallers at my buddy's place so today was my day to go to the bush. My wife went there and did a few odds and ends though. I cut down one of the big trees that the wood peckers have ripped apart. The top exploded when it hit the ground. It was all punky at the top so I guess I might as well cut everything now. At the rate I'm going my sawmill will likely never get used, the wood will be rotten before I get to milling it. I should have bought a processor instead I guess. Once the ash is gone I could cut up some cedar and mill it I guess. And there is always the poplar if I really want to run the mill. Got 3 big loads home and one flat tire. Good thing I have a spare log wagon.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cantoo said:


> Knocked down a bunch of trees today and got them hauled home before the big rain storm predicted for tomorrow. We got everything done for the drywallers at my buddy's place so today was my day to go to the bush. My wife went there and did a few odds and ends though. I cut down one of the big trees that the wood peckers have ripped apart. The top exploded when it hit the ground. It was all punky at the top so I guess I might as well cut everything now. At the rate I'm going my sawmill will likely never get used, the wood will be rotten before I get to milling it. I should have bought a processor instead I guess. Once the ash is gone I could cut up some cedar and mill it I guess. And there is always the poplar if I really want to run the mill. Got 3 big loads home and one flat tire. Good thing I have a spare log wagon.
> View attachment 721663
> View attachment 721665
> View attachment 721666
> View attachment 721667
> View attachment 721668


Every time you post something like this I get jealous.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Good thing I have a spare log wagon.


Just one?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Don’t know about the rest of you PA boys but it is absolutely pouring here. Be another 2 weeks before I can get in anywhere.


----------



## 95custmz

It’s pouring down rain here in Indiana, also. There is supposed to be no more rain for six days straight. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

95custmz said:


> It’s pouring down rain here in Indiana, also. There is supposed to be no more rain for six days straight. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? do you want some snow? it's free!!


----------



## H-Ranch

cantoo said:


> Good thing I have a spare log wagon.





Philbert said:


> Just one?


I thought you had a spare everything.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Pouring here in oHIA....endless scrounge in the south....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Pouring here in oHIA....endless scrounge in the south....


Lousy way to have to get it.


----------



## cantoo

I have around 25 trailers and wagons but only two that have 4 wheels and steering like the ones I haul logs with behind the grapple. The others would all be too heavy on that long tongue. Right now it's windy as all heck out and supposed to change over to rain tomorrow. I spent 4 hours in a 3' high attic space installing tinwork on Friday and most of the day today playing in the snow with trees. My back is toast so tomorrow I will be at my buddies for a couple of hours only and then home to rest before a long road trip and service work all next week. Or if it isn't raining I might split 32" wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I have the same cart but yellow, *I like your runflats*



hi - if you mean my rear wheels?... off my mower's front wheels. I don't throw much out. lol. both have 1/2" axles. one of my rear tires gave up to some UV's. and I was in a hurry, so tried to see if they would fit. I do need a spacer, but for slow and ez... worked great. and of course, never go flat! lol when I get some time will take OE wheel apart and swap tires n tubes... or, since I have 2 new wheels for mower, but not used. I may put them on and use my current mower wheels on cart... but in any event, the old mower wheels did the job! 

the cart is a Harbor Fgt item...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Don’t know about the rest of you PA boys *but it is absolutely pouring here. Be another 2 weeks before I can get in anywhere*.



pontoons?....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LST more like it.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pontoons?....


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out today to a mates place to cut a bit of firewood. It's Stringy Bark that's been dead a good 30yrs or more, some of the logs were too far gone to be worth using as firewood but there was still plenty of good bits to get out of some of the logs I cut up.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Went out today to a mates place to cut a bit of firewood. It's Stringy Bark that's been dead a good 30yrs or more, some of the logs were too far gone to be worth using as firewood but there was still plenty of good bits to get out of some of the logs I cut up.



Good to burn tomorrow by the look of it BFS. If it wasn't 30°C+ that is. Man, I can't wait to get out and make some BTUs.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Good to burn tomorrow by the look of it BFS. If it wasn't 30°C+ that is. Man, I can't wait to get out and make some BTUs.



She'd wannabe, been dead at least 30yrs acording to my mate who's uncle ring barked em all those years ago apparently. I'm with ya mate, I can't wait for the temps to plumet so I can start working on global warming, oh hang on it's climate change now isn't it, I'm looking forward to changing the climate in the house this Winter.


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good for you JM!  you make it sound like mere _'child's play!_' lol... here is a round of   for you! especially since I don't even like hauling in 40# feed sacks! lol.....


I wouldn't call it easy. At 75 pounds your getting close to half what I weigh. I was starting to feel it when I was done loading that. Iv cut a lot of sugars out of my diet and I'm down around 170 again so hopefully the energy level is higher this year.


----------



## JustJeff

Put 270 km on the snoscooter yesterday. That's about 160 miles for those of y'all who don't habla metric. My sledding buddy remarked on my ability to remember which trails to take, I thought about it and I remember a lot of them by trees I see. It was -15 C yesterday morning and 4 degrees above freezing now with rain. After a brief fight with winter, spring will be upon us again. Hopefully a short muddy season and then firm up for scrounging season. I already have my eye on a couple dead elm down the road and my new splitter needs a good test.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiso

JustJeff said:


> Put 270 km on the snoscooter yesterday. That's about 160 miles for those of y'all who don't habla metric. My sledding buddy remarked on my ability to remember which trails to take, I thought about it and I remember a lot of them by trees I see. It was -15 C yesterday morning and 4 degrees above freezing now with rain. After a brief fight with winter, spring will be upon us again. Hopefully a short muddy season and then firm up for scrounging season. I already have my eye on a couple dead elm down the road and my new splitter needs a good test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Yeah, weather seems to get better as of today in NB too.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> I never realized how heavy it was till another member pointed out to me that what I thought were small rounds were close to 75 pounds a piece. He was surprised I was throwing them in the truck by hand.


Yeah, even after I noodled the rounds, I would bet that some of the chunks were still in the 70-90 pound range. The low deck of the trailer was very nice. Run the wheelbarrow up to it and dump the wood right into the trailer. Push it around and stack it as needed.

I'm going to make today a cutting and clearing day - including that 2nd Mulberry that is farther back on the property. I'll rent the trailer later this week or this weekend and run loads.


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah, even after I noodled the rounds, I would bet that some of the chunks were still in the 70-90 pound range. The low deck of the trailer was very nice. Run the wheelbarrow up to it and dump the wood right into the trailer. Push it around and stack it as needed.
> 
> I'm going to make today a cutting and clearing day - including that 2nd Mulberry that is farther back on the property. I'll rent the trailer later this week or this weekend and run loads.


Don't pass up the smaller dead limbs Bobby. They can be almost dry enough to burn now. Cut this about a week ago and around 10% moisture now.


----------



## 95custmz

BFS, Those 30 year old logs should be real easy to split! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

95custmz said:


> BFS, Those 30 year old logs should be real easy to split! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah dead easy mate, a lot of em just fall apart (that's one of the reasons I like Stringy, it's easy to split, burns well and puts out good heat. I got some other stuff last week which wasn't going to split no matter how many times you hit it (my mate hit one piece a good 20-30 times and hardly made a dent in it so the Jonsereds 621 got called into action to sort it out! 90% of this stuff I got yesterday will go straight into the heater without having to worry about splitting which is a great thing and I often try and cut limbs for that reason, saves me a lot of hard work and it's usually dry and ready to burn so win win.


----------



## bigfellascott

One for the snake lovers amongst us. (language warning for the first vid) but can't say I blame him


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> One for the snake lovers amongst us. (language warning for the first vid) but can't say I blame him



After that I’ld be moving, to Antarctica.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> After that I’ld be moving, to Antarctica.



Nah he just needs a smarter dog!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Mostly cut up and ready for pickup - except the 8 or so pieces that will get noodled. That will be this weekend's project.

So, that tree farther back on the property produces red chips amongst the white. I believe it's a box elder. Still, I'll take it.


I brought the 490, the 346, and the 3516. The 346 performed flawlessly as usual. The 490 got retarded and the 3516 saved the day. I'll start another thread on the 490 so as to not have it get lost in this thread. 
It is mud fest out there gentlemen. Be careful.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Snow/Slush blowin this morning. Got the drive around cleaned out and the paths and back yard. Still have parking space to clear but hoping it gets colder and can just push it without tearing up the ground.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Don't pass up the smaller dead limbs Bobby. They can be almost dry enough to burn now. Cut this about a week ago and around 10% moisture now.
> View attachment 721777


I have some rounds that size that have been on the rack for 2 years or better and the middle is still around 18%. I need to find me some dead mulberry.


----------



## cantoo

Got the work done at my buddies place but that was about it for the day other than clearing ice , snow and water off the driveway. Grand kids were over so that took priority. So I got thinking about how much wood I hauled out yesterday. I got 3 wagon loads about the same or a little bigger than the one in the picture I posted. The orange stakes are 36 to 40" tall, at least 72" between the stakes and the logs are 13'2" long. Any guesses as to how many cord of split firewood that would end up being? So 13 x 4 x 6 = 312 cubic ft / 128= 2 3/8 cord per load? That means that I cut down, trimmed up, skidded to loading area, cut up to length, loaded up onto wagon, hauled home and unloaded onto piles 7 1/3 cord of wood? Damn no wonder I'm dying. I headed to the bush at 10:30, noticed flat tire on last load at 5:30 so would have been done by 6:30 if I didn't have to go home, change wagons, unload and reload. So 8 hours of work, I don't stop for eating or drinking. I think that's pretty good considering I wasn't rushing or trying to set any records and had a few time wasting moments too. Anyone know a better way to guess at the amount of firewood on my wagon other than scaling each log?


----------



## dancan

Well , no wood scrounged this weekend , got told my weekend plans


----------



## dancan

When we got to the destination I thot "Somanabiatch ,,,, Cantoo's been here before me !"


----------



## dancan

They had two awesome fireplaces 









Hardwoods of some type on the sides with Spruce , Pine and pffftfir in the mix !
The deco was nice 














And the live entertainment was awesome !






http://secondenation.ca/video/

It was a great day !


----------



## dancan

And I found out that the guitarist is a 2nd cousin , met family that I didn't know I had , a great day it was


----------



## woodchip rookie

bout all done with this wind...walkin around pickin up shingles is not my idea of fun


----------



## James Miller

Wasn't a good day for scrounging so some buddies and I got together to do some shooting. 
Then this happened behind my grandparents house.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 721919
> Wasn't a good day for scrounging so some buddies and I got together to do some shooting. View attachment 721921
> Then this happened behind my grandparents house.


That's not gonna be an easy fix!


----------



## moresnow

James Miller said:


> Then this happened behind my grandparents house.



Ouch! Better get it back together before the spring rains arrive. Looks like it could threaten the house. Best of luck.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> That's not gonna be an easy fix!





moresnow said:


> Ouch! Better get it back together before the spring rains arrive. Looks like it could threaten the house. Best of luck.


They evacuated all the houses on the hill. The pic is from my grandparents back yard. There 2 houses down from it.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, if my Dad were still alive he would have turned 100 today. Surly part of the Greatest Generation, he grew up during the depression, was in the reserves when WW II broke out, was 1 of only 2 guys who were still in the unit and returned at the end of the war (all the rest were replacements) (771st Tank Destroyers). When the War was over he didn't get to come home, since he spoke both Italian and German fluently, he helped them document the stories of the Concentration Camp survivors.

He returned home a fallen down drunk, but somehow recovered and (while working full time) went to school at night and first got his Accounting Degree, then his Law Degree, graduating with honors from NYU. He was a workaholic the rest of his life, but always put family first.

Some of his favorite sayings:

Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten.

Handsome is as handsome does.

Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work on it.

Whether you are rich or poor, it is nice to have money.

Pick the lean horse for the long race.


----------



## MustangMike

I once stepped back from a Black Racer that I thought was going to go up my paint leg. They are not poisonous, but just the same … was about 4-5' long.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

They don’t come like that anymore.


MustangMike said:


> Well, if my Dad were still alive he would have turned 100 today. Surly part of the Greatest Generation, he grew up during the depression, was in the reserves when WW II broke out, was 1 of only 2 guys who were still in the unit and returned at the end of the war (all the rest were replacements) (771st Tank Destroyers). When the War was over he didn't get to come home, since he spoke both Italian and German fluently, he helped them document the stories of the Concentration Camp survivors.
> 
> He returned home a fallen down drunk, but somehow recovered and (while working full time) went to school at night and first got his Accounting Degree, then his Law Degree, graduating with honors from NYU. He was a workaholic the rest of his life, but always put family first.
> 
> Some of his favorite sayings:
> 
> Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten.
> 
> Handsome is as handsome does.
> 
> Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work on it.
> 
> Whether you are rich or poor, it is nice to have money.
> 
> Pick the lean horse for the long race.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Well, if my Dad were still alive he would have turned 100 today. Surly part of the Greatest Generation, he grew up during the depression, was in the reserves when WW II broke out, was 1 of only 2 guys who were still in the unit and returned at the end of the war (all the rest were replacements) (771st Tank Destroyers). When the War was over he didn't get to come home, since he spoke both Italian and German fluently, he helped them document the stories of the Concentration Camp survivors.
> 
> He returned home a fallen down drunk, but somehow recovered and (while working full time) went to school at night and first got his Accounting Degree, then his Law Degree, graduating with honors from NYU. He was a workaholic the rest of his life, but always put family first.
> 
> Some of his favorite sayings:
> 
> Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten.
> 
> Handsome is as handsome does.
> 
> Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you better work on it.
> 
> Whether you are rich or poor, it is nice to have money.
> 
> Pick the lean horse for the long race.


Thanks for sharing. That was a great generation. Now, We have to deal with the Snow flake generation. :-(


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> *BFS, Those 30 year old logs should be real easy to split!* [emoji106] Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have some 30 + year old firewood. scrounged, cut, split and stacked... over 30 years ago. by me. mid to back of the wood shed. never got back that far, other wood fell in my lap. i'll try to get a pix or two asap ~ I dig some out now n then... need to burn it all, actually. its burns ok, prefers some hot coals... looks more or less like the day I stacked it there... (under wraps) but doesn't burn as well as recently seasoned oak firewood. its all oak.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah dead easy mate, a lot of em just fall apart (that's one of the reasons I like Stringy, it's easy to split, burns well and puts out good heat. I got some other stuff last week which wasn't going to split no matter how many times you hit it (my mate hit one piece a good 20-30 times and hardly made a dent in it so the Jonsereds 621 got called into action to sort it out! 90% of this stuff I got yesterday will go straight into the heater without having to worry about splitting which is a great thing and *I often try and cut limbs for that reason, saves me a lot of hard work and it's usually dry and ready to burn so win win*.



I like limbs, too. usually firewood size, no splitting required... lol


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have some 30 + year old firewood. scrounged, cut, split and stacked... over 30 years ago. by me. mid to back of the wood shed. never got back that far, other wood fell in my lap. i'll try to get a pix or two asap ~ I dig some out now n then... need to burn it all, actually. its burns ok, prefers some hot coals... looks more or less like the day I stacked it there... (under wraps) but doesn't burn as well as recently seasoned oak firewood. its all oak.


You better burn it before it disintegrates! ;- )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Well, if my Dad were still alive he would have turned 100 today.* Surly part of the Greatest Generation, he grew up during the depression, was in the reserves when WW II broke out, .



same here MM... my dad was born Dec 1919 - passed on to the eternal hunting grounds at 88 years...


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like limbs, too. usually firewood size, no splitting required... lol



Bloody oath, I don't mind some of the bigger stuff but it depends on what type of tree it's from cos some is easy to split and other stuff needs dynamite to break it up and I ain't got no dynamite or any real interest in dealing with firewood like that unless I have access to a hydro log splitter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> You better burn it before it disintegrates! ;- )



ha, right! actually, its quite intact still. i'll get some pix...

_>You better burn it before it disintegrates! ;- )_

or before I become ashes... LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Bloody oath, I don't mind some of the bigger stuff but it depends on what type of tree it's from cos some is easy to split and other stuff needs dynamite to break it up and* I ain't got no dynamite or any real interest in dealing with firewood like that unless I have access to a hydro log splitter*.



I have split some fresh oak before, 12-14" or so diam, that taxed my splitter. wouldn't split it. first time ever. fresh, wet; tight grains! so I changed the oil, fresh plug, air cleaner... and oiled the wedge point and the to split location in the chunk... it split then. so now if I am splitting... I keep some gear oil on the ready just for such times. its not often, but at times... makes the difference. I get a bit of a kick out of it... I can hear the splitter engine starting to lug, it has gone into hi pressure... and so I back off. I don't abuse my equipment! and I paint on some oil... wedge... the the wood... then like a hot knife thru warm butta'! 

also, I always keep my I-beam wet with an oil solution I make up as I go...


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have split some fresh oak before, 12-14" or so diam, that taxed my splitter. wouldn't split it. first time ever. fresh, wet; tight grains! so I changed the oil, fresh plug, air cleaner... and oiled the wedge point and the to split location in the chunk... it split then. so now if I am splitting... I keep some gear oil on the ready just for such times. its not often, but at times... makes the difference. I get a bit of a kick out of it... I can hear the splitter engine starting to lug, it has gone into hi pressure... and so I back off. I don't abuse my equipment! and I paint on some oil... wedge... the the wood... then like a hot knife thru warm butta'!
> 
> also, I always keep my I-beam wet with an oil solution I make up as I go...



I think the problem with this stuff is the twist in the grain as such, that and the stringy type nature of the fibre really make for bloody hard work.

I think my mates broken the wedge thing off on his 40 or 50t log splitter before (I'd say from Box of some sort) there's some bloody hard wood out there that's for sure, me I'm happy to have the stuff that doesn't need splitting and if it does it has to be easy to split, it's just a PITA dealing with wood that needs either a chainsaw or Hydrolic Log Splitter to split it.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 721919
> Wasn't a good day for scrounging so some buddies and I got together to do some shooting. View attachment 721921
> Then this happened behind my grandparents house.


Just as i was readin this it came on the morning news James.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have split some fresh oak before, 12-14" or so diam, that taxed my splitter. wouldn't split it. first time ever. fresh, wet; tight grains! so I changed the oil, fresh plug, air cleaner... and oiled the wedge point and the to split location in the chunk... it split then. so now if I am splitting... I keep some gear oil on the ready just for such times. its not often, but at times... makes the difference. I get a bit of a kick out of it... I can hear the splitter engine starting to lug, it has gone into hi pressure... and so I back off. I don't abuse my equipment! and I paint on some oil... wedge... the the wood... then like a hot knife thru warm butta'!
> 
> also, I always keep my I-beam wet with an oil solution I make up as I go...


Exact reason I bought a big 30 ton. I have put the nastiest stuff I could find on it and it will slice through a big knot. I try not to do that on purpose often. Alot of times those big knotty pieces fall apart into junk if I try to split them so I try to "filet" the strait grain meat off the side of the knot and leave it intact. Big knotty stuff burns good but I gotta atleast knock it down to a size that will fit in the stove


----------



## woodchip rookie

Weather looks good this week for splitting in the back yard. Should be enough time in the next 3 days to get the back yard cleaned up. Then I can do a bit of scrounging to fill the gaps.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Just as i was readin this it came on the morning news James.


They tried to tell me I couldn't go past the fire line. Eventually they realised I wasn't leaving till I got to make sure Ma and Pa were ok. An older guy with the fire police let me go when the rest weren't looking. Just realised this morning that older guy is my neighbor and recognized me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Weather last week was cold and windy so I stayed inside and worked on getting my plane put back together. Havent flown since I got into firewood. (3yrs)


----------



## Cowboy254

We've finally got our very own danger ranger last week after it was getting a few bits and pieces stuck on it. There'll be more stuff in due course. 




It can easily transport two Cowkids with the tonneau cover on. 




We took it out for its maiden voyage on dirt yesterday scouting out some future campsites in our area.




Part of the road out was heavily corrugated and the back end was very skatey in 2WD but better in 4WD. It was better again with a couple of sticks of scrounge in the back.




It's mountain ash, killed in the 2003 bushfires that went through here. A lighter eucalypt hardwood it burns nicely and splits very easily. I think I might dice this up into 2 inch thick splits to get a new fire up to the point that it can take the bigger stuff I like to put in there.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> We've finally got our very own danger ranger last week after it was getting a few bits and pieces stuck on it. There'll be more stuff in due course.
> 
> View attachment 722224
> 
> 
> It can easily transport two Cowkids with the tonneau cover on.
> 
> View attachment 722223
> 
> 
> We took it out for its maiden voyage on dirt yesterday scouting out some future campsites in our area.
> 
> View attachment 722226
> 
> 
> Part of the road out was heavily corrugated and the back end was very skatey in 2WD but better in 4WD. It was better again with a couple of sticks of scrounge in the back.
> 
> View attachment 722227
> 
> 
> It's mountain ash, killed in the 2003 bushfires that went through here. A lighter eucalypt hardwood it burns nicely and splits very easily. I think I might dice this up into 2 inch thick splits to get a new fire up to the point that it can take the bigger stuff I like to put in there.
> 
> View attachment 722228


Love the headache rack on the new truck!


----------



## LondonNeil

You've got it wrong, the wood goes in the back, the kids in the crew cab. All those Subaru scrounges have made you want to do it wrong!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My buddy had a couple elm come down on the edge of the parking lot at his restaurant, todays scrounge. At least the ground (parking lot) was dry. First load in the new truck.


----------



## farmer steve

Trying to work on a scrounge today but the dozer operator got muddy feet and gave up for the day. Lots of OAK.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I was worried about banging the parking lot with the chain, looks like I had it better than you.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> You've got it wrong, the wood goes in the back, the kids in the crew cab. All those Subaru scrounges have made you want to do it wrong!



It is only wrong if you value the kids more than the wood!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The firewood fairy dropped off some Maple today. The cedar showed up about two weeks ago. I knew that was coming. The maple is a complete surprise.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Trying to work on a scrounge today but the dozer operator got muddy feet and gave up for the day. Lots of OAK.
> View attachment 722369


Lots of oak sounds like a good time.


----------



## muddstopper

got a little scroung today at my buddies house.. 

Hardest scrounge I have had in a long while. Had to tote the wood around a grape vine trellis. Also the first time in a long while that I swung a godevil. I took the 266 I just built and had not tested as well as a new rebuilt 346xp and a old 350. New chains on the 266 and 346. Made short work of the bucking. My buddy had already felled the tree. I was impressed with the 266xp with 24in bar. The bigger rounds I noodeled them down to size, until I slipped and plowed the ground. I had 3 rounds left to noodel so I said what the heck and fired up the 346xp with its 18in bar and .325 chain. Damn if I dont believe the 346 out noodeled the 266. The 350 cut two sticks of limb wood and decided to quit. Havent checked it out. I was going to gift the 350 to my buddy, but I guess that will have to wait.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Trying to work on a scrounge today but the dozer operator got muddy feet and gave up for the day. Lots of OAK.
> View attachment 722369



Heavy equipment ****!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Trying to work on a scrounge today but the dozer operator got muddy feet and gave up for the day. Lots of OAK.
> View attachment 722369


Hey Steve, how do you hide that thing from the wife? I mean really, a few saws are easy to blend into the mess that is the garage. That thing on the other hand...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Need eucalyptus?


----------



## Jeffkrib

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 722526
> Need eucalyptus?


Aha makes me feel at home..... Just out of curiosity how far north does Eucalyptus grow in the states?


----------



## KiwiBro

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 722526
> Need eucalyptus?


Like a hole in the head but thanks anyway.looks like lots of good firewood in your one. Do you know what species and is it worth milling? I wonder if they are different to here even with the same trees. That one looks borderline for milling here and would be firewood instead. All day today I've been cutting very dry gums for firewood. My 42" bar is only just making it through. Averaging about 10l a day in fuel for the saws. Have to noodle the rounds into 6 bits or I won't be able to handle them safely when they get on the splitter.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Bloody oath, I don't mind some of the bigger stuff but it depends on what type of tree it's from cos some is easy to split and other stuff needs dynamite to break it up and I ain't got no dynamite or any real interest in dealing with firewood like that unless I have access to a hydro log splitter.


ever had one that makes the bar dance around when you try to start a cut? You get maybe 1” into it before the corners of the cutters are rounded over. Like porcelain. Makes for a long day and if I ever get another that bad, it's staying put.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The firewood fairy dropped off some Maple today. The cedar showed up about two weeks ago. I knew that was coming. The maple is a complete surprise.
> 
> View attachment 722408
> View attachment 722409



Silver maple?

With a little time this morning before going to work, I decided to process the dry mountain ash into intermediate kindling this morning. The monkey saw made short work of it. 




I know it's not much but two wheelbarrows of this stuff will prolly be 6 weeks or more of new fires so it is useful.







Another wattle got blown down last week in a big thunderstorm. Made a bit of a mess but at least I don't have to move it far.


----------



## 95custmz

The Aussies are up! I'm just getting off of work and headed to bed. What's the time difference between US EST and OZ time?


----------



## Jeffkrib

4am where you are 7pm here, I’m getting the kids dinner ready. Wife will be home shortly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have some 30 + year old firewood. scrounged, cut, split and stacked... over 30 years ago. by me. mid to back of the wood shed. its all oak.



I was in the wood shed today, and took a look see at the old wood there and the very old wood there. real old wood is bit gray on surface. I couldn't get back to it. old wood, too, but rolled over and it looks fresh. I took 3 stix and burned them since I had an afternoon fire going. burned ok. pretty good at first... then seemed to cool down a bit. I plan to reach up and over and get couple of the very old wood and burn some of it soon...


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Silver maple?
> 
> With a little time this morning before going to work, I decided to process the dry mountain ash into intermediate kindling this morning. The monkey saw made short work of it.
> 
> View attachment 722478
> 
> 
> I know it's not much but two wheelbarrows of this stuff will prolly be 6 weeks or more of new fires so it is useful.
> 
> View attachment 722480
> 
> 
> View attachment 722481
> 
> 
> Another wattle got blown down last week in a big thunderstorm. Made a bit of a mess but at least I don't have to move it far.
> 
> View attachment 722482


How are you...er..I mean cowgirl liking the wee saw?

Something kinda funny about a tree that flops onto the firewood pile in complete submission like that one.


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 722526
> Need eucalyptus?



I initially thought it was a southern blue gum (e.globulus) but the small leaves make me think it's something else. That's a nice straight trunk, what are you going to do with it? 

Don't worry about Kiwibro, he hasn't forgiven our eucalypts since they broke all his stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> We've finally got our very own danger ranger last week after it was getting a few bits and pieces stuck on it. There'll be more stuff in due course. View attachment 722228





I was driving up to my place yesterday, and noted in several pastures along the hiway... plenty of older gray wood. similar in color to ur wood in pix. no doubt, a good scrounge for an afternoon's cutting time... mostly likely all oak...


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> How are you...er..I mean cowgirl liking the wee saw?
> 
> Something kinda funny about a tree that flops onto the firewood pile in complete submission like that one.



Wattles don't have much spunk at the best of times. I'm almost surprised it didn't cut and stack itself in the shed. Punky down the bottom - firepit wood. The cloud of twigs make good kindling though once broken up.

Yes, Cowgirl likes the monkey saw. She hasn't used it but I assure her that it is a good thing and was remarkably inexpensive. She loves a good deal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Wattles don't have much spunk at the best of times. I'm almost surprised it didn't cut and stack itself in the shed. Punky down the bottom - firepit wood. The cloud of twigs make good kindling though once broken up.
> 
> *Yes, Cowgirl likes the monkey saw*. She hasn't used it but I assure her that it is a good thing *and was remarkably inexpensive.* She loves a good deal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 722356
> My buddy had a couple elm come down on the edge of the parking lot at his restaurant, todays scrounge. At least the ground (parking lot) was dry. First load in the new truck.



good pix! looks like nice day for some cutting n sawing... thanks for the post!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't worry about Kiwibro, he hasn't forgiven our eucalypts since they broke all his stuff.


There are three more E.hoodlums in this gully that I'm trying to avoid until next summer when I'll have about $3k more gear they can wreck. Have milled all I'm going to this summer and now in firewood mode. 

For anyone interested, I really like the belly in the sugi 42" bars. It's way more than the tsumura bars. Thought it might muck up my hinges but they are already ugly so no difference. Certainly feels better bucking logs.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Wattles don't have much spunk at the best of times. I'm almost surprised it didn't cut and stack itself in the shed. Punky down the bottom - firepit wood. The cloud of twigs make good kindling though once broken up.
> 
> Yes, Cowgirl likes the monkey saw. She hasn't used it but I assure her that it is a good thing and was remarkably inexpensive. She loves a good deal.


Just tell her how much of a bargain it was, everyone loves a bargain!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Cowboy254 said:


> Silver maple?



I think it's sugar maple. It looks different than the silver maple that I attacked last year.


----------



## svk

Winter finally gave up around here lol. From below zero to 40 above in two days and we are slated to receive 1.5 inches of rain in the next 24 hours. While rain is certainly better than snow (1.5 inches of rain is about 16" of snow) there will be flooding and potential for roof damage to older/weaker structures.

My home and guest cabin do not have that much snow on them and my metal roofs on the rest of the buildings should shed their load today. Getting to work tomorrow might be interesting as the highway goes through a large swamp, well over two miles long that is prone to flooding even in the summer. One extreme or the other LOL.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Winter finally gave up around here lol. From below zero to 40 above in two days and we are slated to receive 1.5 inches of rain in the next 24 hours. While rain is certainly better than snow (1.5 inches of rain is about 16" of snow) there will be flooding and potential for roof damage to older/weaker structures.
> 
> My home and guest cabin do not have that much snow on them and my metal roofs on the rest of the buildings should shed their load today. Getting to work tomorrow might be interesting as the highway goes through a large swamp, well over two miles long that is prone to flooding even in the summer. One extreme or the other LOL.


were already showing signs of water flowing here... good to see your still around steve! pulled the boat out so if we flood we can get to higher ground. a fast melt wont be good even tho the frost is not that deep with the snow cover!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Jeffkrib said:


> Aha makes me feel at home..... Just out of curiosity how far north does Eucalyptus grow in the states?


Not sure. Go too far and they freeze in winter and die. I've seen some in Oregon along the coast. We're in the sf Bay area, people's republic of Kalifornia.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

KiwiBro said:


> Like a hole in the head but thanks anyway.looks like lots of good firewood in your one. Do you know what species and is it worth milling? I wonder if they are different to here even with the same trees. That one looks borderline for milling here and would be firewood instead. All day today I've been cutting very dry gums for firewood. My 42" bar is only just making it through. Averaging about 10l a day in fuel for the saws. Have to noodle the rounds into 6 bits or I won't be able to handle them safely when they get on the splitter.


No idea on type. Most all Euc around here is only good for firewood. I did cut up one a few yrs back in this same Grove that was bright red heart and extremely stable and dense wood. A lot of it went to a wood turner friend. It burns down to nice charcoal when I close up the damper on the stove. Even after 3-4 yrs I have to have other wood to keep it burning in the stove. It cut like butter when green and coyld be hand split. Haven't seen any like it sinse.


----------



## svk

Is anyone else having issues on Facebook today? I know multiple people in multiple states who are not able to get in.....the ironic thing is that Instagram is also down at the same time.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

svk said:


> Is anyone else having issues on Facebook today? I know multiple people in multiple states who are not able to get in.....the ironic thing is that Instagram is also down at the same time.


Libs probably aren’t having a problem.


----------



## chucker

? no problems here! but then I am a "LIBERAL"..... LOL


----------



## singinwoodwackr

chucker said:


> ? no problems here! but then I am a "LIBERAL"..... LOL


See, that proves it!


----------



## svk

Still down sporadically...must be for conservatives LOL


----------



## woodchip rookie

Imstagram is owned by Fakebook


----------



## Deleted member 150358

All over the web but no answers as to why FB is down. Lets go with Russian hackers for fun. Or some 13yr old kid with a grudge.


----------



## chucker

facebook works just fine! where's the problem??


----------



## chucker

? perhaps it's the "orange swine's flue" ???? lol


----------



## svk

Interesting, as certain people have no issues but have tried three different logins from this computer and no dice...like they are blocking certain IP's or something. Go figure.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Imstagram is owned by Fakebook


Similar censorship too LOL


----------



## chucker

! damned communist, blocking the 1st amendment and or censorship???? lol


----------



## chucker

? but then maybe it's just weather related... whether it's government or weather....?? your guess is as good as any.


----------



## James Miller

What's Facebook?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> What's Facebook?


Dang York co.hillbillies.


----------



## svk

I still cannot post but I see people bitching so it appears they are slowly letting folks back on. LOL


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Dang York co.hillbillies.


Never had AIM,Myspace,or Facebook. Only need one hand to count the people I call friends. I'll call them on the phone or go talk to them face to face.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Never had AIM,Myspace,or Facebook. Only need one hand to count the people I call friends. I'll call them on the phone or go talk to them face to face.


Makes me feel good cause I know ya got my #. Stihl shop is having open house on Friday if ya want to ride along. Free food!! Let me know.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont have have snapchat, instagram or facebook either


----------



## James Miller

@woodchip rookie how long did it take for you to go through the process to get your suppressor? I've got a 700 tactical that I've been thinking about going suppressed with.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My process was different than most people because I built mine. Mine is registered on an ATF Form 1, "application to manufacture a firearm". To buy one from a dealer you will be buying one on a Form 4. You pay for the suppressor, submit all the paperwork then wait on the gubmit. Check out snipershide.com and waddle thru the suppressor forum. I think theres a thread in there called "form 4 wait times".


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> What's Facebook?


Assorted alphabet agencies holding pen for da sheeple.must admit I'm on it but keep a low profile. The marketplace feature is pretty good. We don't really have a good Craigslist here.


----------



## JustJeff

Agreed on the marketplace, 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> No idea on type. Most all Euc around here is only good for firewood. I did cut up one a few yrs back in this same Grove that was bright red heart and extremely stable and dense wood. A lot of it went to a wood turner friend. It burns down to nice charcoal when I close up the damper on the stove. Even after 3-4 yrs I have to have other wood to keep it burning in the stove. It cut like butter when green and coyld be hand split. Haven't seen any like it sinse.



We have uncomplicated naming rules in Australia, eg. black snake, brown snake, powerful owl, wedgetail eagle, ringtail possum, drop bear etc. Most likely you came across a red gum, which as you say, has nice red heartwood and after the blue gum is the most commonly planted eucalypt in the US I believe. It is often used here for pretty furniture and is believed by many to be the best firewood available in Oz ... it isn't, but it is still pretty good with BTU's between black locust and osage when grown in Australia. I'm aware that the blue gums that were planted in the US produced poorer quality and less dense timber/lumber than it does in its native environment, not sure if the red gum experience was the same or not.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cowboy254 said:


> We have uncomplicated naming rules in Australia, eg. black snake, brown snake, powerful owl, wedgetail eagle, ringtail possum, drop bear etc. Most likely you came across a red gum, which as you say, has nice red heartwood and after the blue gum is the most commonly planted eucalypt in the US I believe. It is often used here for pretty furniture and is believed by many to be the best firewood available in Oz ... it isn't, but it is still pretty good with BTU's between black locust and osage when grown in Australia. I'm aware that the blue gums that were planted in the US produced poorer quality and less dense timber/lumber than it does in its native environment, not sure if the red gum experience was the same or not.


We have at least 4 different red heart/gum varieties around here. All but that one tree have fairly thick bark..1-1.5" and they crack out like crazy when drying...useless for even small turning projects. We call the blue gum ''white' eucalyptus as the wood is, well, white. Some trees have some pinkish areas in the larger trunk hearts. All the whites crack badly when drying, are very tough to cut, even when green. Let them dry a few years and they get even harder to cut. I use chisel on green wood and semi-chiz on dry to semi dry wood. There is one outfit near here that Mills the white into 8x8s or larger for garden walls, etc.
The rest either goes to firewood or chipped for some of the bio-fuel plants East of here.

All the reds cut like butter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Never had AIM,Myspace,or Facebook. Only need one hand to count the people I call friends. I'll call them on the phone or go talk to them face to face.



LOL  ... you'll never find me walking around with my face down into a telephone screen!

nope, not never, ever!


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Makes me feel good cause I know ya got my #. Stihl shop is having open house on Friday if ya want to ride along. Free food!! Let me know.


Few years ago I was heading over to my moms house, I was running early, and saw a big sign up in front of the Ford/New Holland dealer. OPEN HOUSE BREAKFAST. I pulled in , great breakfast. Farm fresh eggs, bacon, and sausage. Pancakes, biscuits and gravy. They had door prizes with a coffee can in front, you dropped your door tag in the can of the item you liked. You could buy more tickets, but I just dropped the one free one in the can that only had one other ticket in it. Won a real nice FORD wind breaker.


----------



## James Miller

Mulberry confirmed. Did the stump of that tree from the other day and the sap came pouring out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 722887
> Mulberry confirmed. Did the stump of that tree from the other day and the sap came pouring out.


Bad as White Pine.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Bad as White Pine.


But worth the effort. Pine would have just been pushed into the woods to rot.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 722887
> Mulberry confirmed. Did the stump of that tree from the other day and the sap came pouring out.


Yes, it did the same thing, only there was not as much sap coming out.



Dahmer said:


> Bad as White Pine.


Perhaps, but it is WAY BETTER than white pine in the stove.


----------



## Hinerman

James Miller said:


> View attachment 722887
> Mulberry confirmed. Did the stump of that tree from the other day and the sap came pouring out.



Hedge/Osage Orange will do that also. It is sticky like Elmer's glue.


----------



## James Miller

Hinerman said:


> Hedge/Osage Orange will do that also. It is sticky like Elmer's glue.


We don't have much hedge around here. Iv never cut any. Mulberry and hedge are so closely related it's not surprising they do the same thing when cut.


----------



## U&A

Work scrounge 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

It’ll burn.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> It’ll burn.



The 4x4’s are always at like 5% or wont read. Burn SUPER hot. If i leave them outside for a few months they actually go up to like 10% and are a bit easier to use. They actually burn for a very long time. 

The small pc in the bed are what i use exclusively fir top down fire starting. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnflatbed

Easiest scrounge I've ever had. Highway Dept. took this big oak down about a 1/2 mile from here. Wished I had caught them earlier as they had already hauled a couple loads away. But cant complain about FREE, DELIVERED wood.


----------



## James Miller

The little mulberry made a full bucket. Didn't think it was that much.
Filled a few racks for 20/21. 62* today so I couldn't help but go out and get some stuff done.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 722966
> The little mulberry made a full bucket. Didn't think it was that much.View attachment 722967
> Filled a few racks for 20/21. 62* today so I couldn't help but go out and get some stuff done.


Looks real good James.
That mulberry stump looked like a giant milkweed plant .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Would have been a great day to cut but I was mounting mudflaps and running boards.


----------



## JustJeff

Lost about a foot of snow today. I can see the top of my split pile! A lot of bare ground on the fields but I still have a few feet behind my place where it drifts in. 12°C today. Supposed to freeze and snow tomorrow afternoon. Yuck, I hate the in-between season!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sheds full. Time to closer up for the summer


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks real good James.
> That mulberry stump looked like a giant milkweed plant .


Another couple weeks and they will look like that no matter where your cutting on the tree.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Would have been a great day to cut but I was mounting mudflaps and running boards.



Isn’t it fu&@ing ridiculous that mudflaps and wheel well liners don’t come standard anymore. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Isn’t it fu&@ing ridiculous that mudflaps and wheel well liners don’t come standard anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither does a full tank of gas.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Still have to get front mudflaps. Back ones are on.


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> Work scrounge



Gotta love those square trees!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Would have been a great day to cut but I was mounting mudflaps and running boards.


Good thing you got the splitter ready to go buddy .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Another couple weeks and they will look like that no matter where your cutting on the tree.


Lots of back barring, spray as much away from yourself and the saw, I also spray my saws down with wd40 before cutting sappy wood and every time I fill them up, just need to be sure to keep it off the handles.
I saw some sap bags full today in the river valley, looked like a couple gallons each bag.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Neither does a full tank of gas.


or dependable vehicles


----------



## woodchip rookie

Might be some scroungin goin on here in the next couple days. Just had a no joke storm blow through. Fire dept, cops and power company here. Blew a branch across all 3 legs of the high voltage lines. Lit up like Christmas. If I wasnt on the fone with 911 when it was happening I woulda got video. Power out. Sump pump pit is rising....

I think thats a Johnny Cash song....


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Gotta love those square trees!
> 
> Philbert



LMFAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Might be some scroungin goin on here in the next couple days. Just had a no joke storm blow through. Fire dept, cops and power company here. Blew a branch across all 3 legs of the high voltage lines. Lit up like Christmas. If I wasnt on the fone with 911 when it was happening I woulda got video. Power out. Sump pump pit is rising....
> 
> I think thats a Johnny Cash song....




Battery backup?

Iv got one and am installing a 2nd slightly above that one this year. Ill have a battery backup for my battery backup with a backup submersible pump (garden hose kind) on standby [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> or dependable vehicles



You said it!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

It strikes me cars are like tractors in that with the latter you don't really know if it's a good'n untill about 5000hrs by which time good luck ever buying another new one just like it BC they've gone and changed the models twice scince you bought it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Battery backup?
> 
> Iv got one and am installing a 2nd slightly above that one this year. Ill have a battery backup for my battery backup with a backup submersible pump (garden hose kind) on standby [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No backup. We dont lose power often. If they get it going within the next couple hrs it should be fine. The only thing that will be under water is the stove anyway.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> No backup. We dont lose power often. If they get it going within the next couple hrs it should be fine. The only thing that will be under water is the stove anyway.



Im going to pick on you.....

So you are relying on someone else to keep YOUR basement from flooding? You have a generator to keep things going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> No backup. We dont lose power often. If they get it going within the next couple hrs it should be fine. The only thing that will be under water is the stove anyway.


You better get a good hot fire going to steam it all out of there , joking of course, but it might help get some of it out.
I had a flood in my basement in April one time when we lost power and the sump pump wasn't running. The bummer is we were out of town skiing and came home to a mess . Something I was considering is one of the pumps that runs of city water, that would have worked at that home, not here though, no power means no water.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> You better get a good hot fire going to steam it all out of there , joking of course, but it might help get some of it out.
> I had a flood in my basement in April one time when we lost power and the sump pump wasn't running. The bummer is we were out of town skiing and came home to a mess . Something I was considering is one of the pumps that runs of city water, that would have worked at that home, not here though, no power means no water.


Fire & water to make steam, oh, you mean a sauna like @svk.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You better get a good hot fire going to steam it all out of there , joking of course, but it might help get some of it out.
> I had a flood in my basement in April one time when we lost power and the sump pump wasn't running. The bummer is we were out of town skiing and came home to a mess . Something I was considering is one of the pumps that runs of city water, that would have worked at that home, not here though, no power means no water.



Battery backup!! They will run for an easy 8 hours with a very active pump. A few days with a not so active one. 

Iv go this setup 

https://www.sumppumpsdirect.com/Liberty-Pumps-PC257-441-Sump-Pump/p8549.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a genny out back that has some gas in it. If its still off in the morning ill start it up


----------



## Ginger15

Couple live oaks blew over during the last storm at a friends place. He doesnt burn so he said come get it. Great access to it.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Battery backup!! They will run for an easy 8 hours with a very active pump. A few days with a not so active one.
> 
> Iv go this setup
> 
> https://www.sumppumpsdirect.com/Liberty-Pumps-PC257-441-Sump-Pump/p8549.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was our last place.
I'm all good now, I graded this place. When we first moved in we had 6" rain fall in 2 hrs or something like that, it was bad.
I spent 3hrs running full title up and down the steps while my wife was moving trash cans under the spot that was shooting out like a hose that was turned on high. Then when things started to slow down I told my wife she could take. a break, she said your gonna want to see this. So I walked around the corner and saw water coming out of a bedroom that has two daylight windows, then I walk over to the room and look in to see the water half way up the window sash . 
We made a video about it(not really lol).
2min is funny.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

First load today

Only 400 more to go...
Actually, I only have room for around 4 more loads.
Calling friends and neighbors..,


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ginger15 said:


> Couple live oaks blew over during the last storm at a friends place. He doesnt burn so he said come get it. Great access to it. View attachment 723037
> View attachment 723038
> View attachment 723039


gravy cutting


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 723046
> 
> First load today
> Only 400 more to go...
> Actually, I only have room for around 4 more loads.
> Calling friends and neighbors..,



You can't really go wrong with any eucalypt. Even the lightest stuff is not much below oak but the good species that sink in water when dry, well you don't need much to last a winter. But as with any firewood, it's a compromise. A mix of dense stuff and light stuff is great. My neighbour has five big Monterey pines that I have my eye on. Why? Because I have 15 cord of eucalypt hardwood that will last me 5 years and could use some softwood to get fires going and perk it up if the fire is needing it. I'll burn anything that doesn't leave masses of ash buildup in the heater. 

Maybe not tractor tyres.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I'll burn anything that doesn't leave masses of ash buildup in the heater.
> 
> Maybe not tractor tyres.


Does the tractor need new tyres again? Better tell cowgirl!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yep. Gonna be a saw day. Trees everywhere.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Property owners contacted. 2 big trees down 1/8 mile from the house. Next to street/driveway. Easy access. And both are SPRUCE.


----------



## chipper1

This looks like a nice haul for someone in the Cleveland area.
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/cleveland-free-maple-fire-wood/6841573764.html


----------



## nighthunter

Early start for paddy's day


----------



## chipper1

nighthunter said:


> Early start for paddy's day


What's up!
Just saw last night that McDonalds is getting ready too.
They have the shamrock shakes again now .
Here's some of the history behind them, there are a few videos in the link that are pretty funny.
https://www.doz.com/media/mcdonalds-shamrock-shake
I'm gonna scrounge one up this weekend .


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Property owners contacted. 2 big trees down 1/8 mile from the house. Next to street/driveway. Easy access. And both are SPRUCE.



The scrounge of the year!! Not all of us are lucky enough to find SPRUCE!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Correction. SIX big spruce down within 500yds of the house. Truck is full. My 550 died. Filled it up after after I ran it out of gas and it wouldnt fire. Had to finish with the 445.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I left the tree attached to the rootball so it would hold some of the weight off the branches. I knew it would stand back up but I didn't think it would do it with that much tree still on it.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I left the tree attached to the rootball so it would hold some of the weight off the branches. I knew it would stand back up but I didn't think it would do it with that much tree still on it.



Fun stuff, she seemed to enjoy it .


woodchip rookie said:


> Correction. SIX big spruce down within 500yds of the house. Truck is full. My 550 died. Filled it up after after I ran it out of gas and it wouldnt fire. Had to finish with the 445.


Did you shut it off right after you heard it surge the first time, did you let it idle before shutting it down.
These two things can make a big difference on the autotune/mtronic saws I've found.
For a hot start if it doesn't fire right away then you pull the choke up and then put it back down which puts the saw in the fast idle position, this has worked well for me.


----------



## KiwiBro

How's this for some interesting albeit dangerous DIY firewooding ideas:


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Hows this for some interesting if not a it dangerous firewooding DIY ideas:



Number two, the wheel of death .


----------



## JustJeff

Oh my there's some widow makers!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> How's this for some interesting albeit dangerous DIY firewooding ideas:



2&3 just flat out dangerous, the last one seemed to be very good at taking firewood and turning it into waste.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I left the tree attached to the rootball so it would hold some of the weight off the branches. I knew it would stand back up but I didn't think it would do it with that much tree still on it.



And your chaps were......?????


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> And your chaps were......?????



I don't think you need chaps if you're cutting spruce


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Fun stuff, she seemed to enjoy it .
> 
> Did you shut it off right after you heard it surge the first time, did you let it idle before shutting it down.
> These two things can make a big difference on the autotune/mtronic saws I've found.
> For a hot start if it doesn't fire right away then you pull the choke up and then put it back down which puts the saw in the fast idle position, this has worked well for me.


It died before I could shut it off. I know the choke on/choke off AT trick but it would not fire at all. I mite go back out in a min and try it again. It sat after I filled it up. It wasnt really a "hot" start.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> And your chaps were......?????


I dont own those yet. I know I need them.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> It died before I could shut it off. I know the choke on/choke off AT trick but it would not fire at all. I mite go back out in a min and try it again. It sat after I filled it up. It wasnt really a "hot" start.


Bummer. Most times I will shut my saws down right when I hear them surge, I figure it helps me to pay attention to how they are running, just might save one from getting burned up some day. Hopefully it will fire right up for you, I can't see any reason it wouldn't.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> I don't think you need chaps if you're cutting spruce


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> You can't really go wrong with any Spruce , will last me 5 years and could is AWESOME softwood to get fires going and perk it up if the fire is needing it. It'll burn AWESOME and doesn't leave masses of ash buildup in the heater.
> 
> SPRUCE is AWESOME !!!



I know that's what you really meant to say 



woodchip rookie said:


> Property owners contacted. 2 big trees down 1/8 mile from the house. Next to street/driveway. Easy access. And both are SPRUCE.



SCORE !!!!


----------



## dancan

nighthunter said:


> Early start for paddy's day



The Bushmills for a primer tonight was real good


----------



## KiwiBro




----------



## woodchip rookie

wow...what happened?


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Bummer. Most times I will shut my saws down right when I hear them surge, I figure it helps me to pay attention to how they are running, just might save one from getting burned up some day. Hopefully it will fire right up for you, I can't see any reason it wouldn't.


Started first pull when I pulled it out of the truck cold. Then smoked a bunch. I thought I might have put oil in the gas tank but no way did I do that. Took the cap off and shined a flashlight down in there to look. Nope. AT saws dont like to be run dry then? I try not to do that anyway but I guess I need to pay closer attention


----------



## KiwiBro

Another log rolled just as the bar came out of a bucking cut, and nudged the chain that hadn't quite stopped by that stage into my leg. Split second thing that cost me 1 1/2 days off work and could have been much worse. A very lucky lesson to learn without too much personal cost. Never had it happen before or after that one time, but that's all it takes.


----------



## rarefish383

Visiting friends in Black Mountain NC. This place is a wood lovers dream come true. Big slabs 6 foot across from all over the world.


----------



## square1

KiwiBro said:


> How's this for some interesting albeit dangerous DIY firewooding ideas:



Dang, would not want to get tired & stupid around those. Wouldn't even want to use 2 or 3 while fresh & alert.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 723205


Yep they can be a good thing...
I can’t stand the regular strap on saw chaps but these are a good option I much prefer 

pads go in sleeve inside pant leg and snap at the top.


----------



## James Miller

@bear1998 Everything from the axe left is from today. Oak about splits itself with an axe. Two pieces will need the hydro.


----------



## U&A

Side uh duh road scrounge. Ended up with almost a full bed of big oak and some maple [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

35 years ago someone nailed something to a tree. Today I found the nails, suprisingly not with the saw chain this time!


----------



## tnflatbed

Started moving some of my free load I got the other day from the end of the driveway to behind the barn, A little bit sketchy moving these big cookies.


----------



## LondonNeil

'kin' 'ell! I'd b splitting or noodling where it sat unless that was a no-no.....in which cae I'd be leaving it I suspect.


----------



## farmer steve

Some of the scrounge from @bear1998 today. Chestnut and red oak. Heavy chit


----------



## U&A

tnflatbed said:


> Started moving some of my free load I got the other day from the end of the driveway to behind the barn, A little bit sketchy moving these big cookies.View attachment 723408



You crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Some of the scrounge from @bear1998 today. Chestnut and red oak. Heavy chit View attachment 723413
> View attachment 723414



Noodles EVERYWHERE!![emoji33]

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Noodles EVERYWHERE!![emoji33]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost needed hip boots.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Noodles EVERYWHERE!![emoji33]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We figured the rounds at about 100lb a piece. There was a ported 395 on site why not put it to work .


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Almost needed hip boots.



I dont know why. But i find noodling very entertaining [emoji848][emoji23]. May just be the fact that it’s fun watching the copious amounts of noodles fly out of your saw.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

I found this driving around the neighborhood. Talked to the tennants and they said the property owner listed it on CL. About 40" red/pin oak. Takes up the whole yard laying there.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/d/canal-winchester-free-free-huge-tree/6842516396.html


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> I found this driving around the neighborhood. Talked to the tennants and they said the property owner listed it on CL. About 40" red/pin oak. Takes up the whole yard laying there.
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/d/canal-winchester-free-free-huge-tree/6842516396.html


More than 1 load there!


----------



## gunny100

Deleted member 83629 said:


> im been getting hardwood pallets and burning them the local mower/stihl/ dealership has tons of them and they are free


im in ,pa are thay near me
id love to get a 100 oak pallets 
to cut up for firewood

if i had the wood id cut firewood all most every day


----------



## gunny100

woodchip rookie said:


> I found this driving around the neighborhood. Talked to the tennants and they said the property owner listed it on CL. About 40" red/pin oak. Takes up the whole yard laying there.
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/d/canal-winchester-free-free-huge-tree/6842516396.html


wow did you cut it up in to firewood logs 
i be it made more than a cord


----------



## farmer steve

can any of you guys identify the small gray smooth barked tree just to the right of the big rock? it's NOT silver maple. my best guess is hard maple but not sure.


----------



## Oldmaple

The one with the gray bark and the little nick in the bottom? Beech?


----------



## farmer steve

Oldmaple said:


> The one with the gray bark and the little nick in the bottom? Beech?


thanks OM.


----------



## woodchip rookie

gunny100 said:


> wow did you cut it up in to firewood logs
> i be it made more than a cord


I havent cut it yet. I have a 395 with a 20/32". Most of the tree Wont take the 395 though. The t540/550 will see alot of time on that tree


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> can any of you guys identify the small gray smooth barked tree just to the right of the big rock? it's NOT silver maple. my best guess is hard maple but not sure.


I tried to scale the the truck on the way home yesterday to see how easy it is to put a 1/4 ton truck over weight. The municipal building scale has a new sign saying official vehicals only so didn't happen.


----------



## dancan

Just tell them it's your official scrounging vehicle


----------



## MustangMike

Can't tell from the pic Steve, take a leaf off of it when they appear and we will know.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Put the last 2 big pieces of wood in the stove before I left thismorning. Burning season is over for me. Tired of trying to fight damp wood. Supposed to warm up some end of this week. Perfect timing. Time to uncap the furnace.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Tried the acid treatment on my well point yesterday. I know I'll be pulling it again am hoping this will buy another month or so. Seems to flow better gonna call it a success for now.

Will probably do it again the night before I pull it to soften the mineral/iron buildup. Maybe it will pull a little easier. Otherwise its like pulling a football through a straw.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Tried the acid treatment on my well point yesterday. I know I'll be pulling it again am hoping this will buy another month or so. Seems to flow better gonna call it a success for now.
> 
> Will probably do it again the night before I pull it to soften the mineral/iron buildup. Maybe it will pull a little easier. Otherwise its like pulling a football through a straw.



WTH is an acid treatment? Sounds corrosive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> WTH is an acid treatment? Sounds corrosive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Used a drop tube.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> WTH is an acid treatment? Sounds corrosive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure the CIA could show you what an acid treatment is.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have shocked my well with bleach but never heard of acid treatment


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Products like nu-well are just pelletized or tablet forms of sulferic acid. I couldn't see spending $79 on a tub or jug of that when muriatic acid is $8 a gallon. Obviously you should use appropriate ppe when messing with chemicals of any sort.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Put the last 2 big pieces of wood in the stove before I left thismorning. Burning season is over for me. Tired of trying to fight damp wood. Supposed to warm up some end of this week. Perfect timing. Time to uncap the furnace.



I ran out almost a month ago. Been feeding from the outside stacks since by carrying in armfuls and stacking vertically around the stove. Messy for sure since they come in full of ice and snow.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Tried the acid treatment on my well point yesterday. I know I'll be pulling it again am hoping this will buy another month or so. Seems to flow better gonna call it a success for now.
> 
> Will probably do it again the night before I pull it to soften the mineral/iron buildup. Maybe it will pull a little easier. Otherwise its like pulling a football through a straw.



My well is caving in. Very often I get dirty water, first time I noticed it was when the sprinkler was running BLACK water, almost mud. Anyone know what can be done? I though of calling the well drillers but that makes too much sense.


----------



## chucker

turnkey4099 said:


> My well is caving in. Very often I get dirty water, first time I noticed it was when the sprinkler was running BLACK water, almost mud. Anyone know what can be done? I though of calling the well drillers but that makes too much sense.


I gather you are talking (covered an boxed in)open hole/pit driven well and sand point? if this is it I had the same problem with minor flooding one wet/melt spring! what I did was to incase the 1.5" pipe with 4" pvc pipe down to 16'(42 foot to the tip of the sand point at ground level)0f which is the 1st hard pan...I am in sandy soil anyways, but used fresh water down the 4" pipe and screwing it down to that depth tapping the pipe as turning it also.... it is now 1' above ground at the brass anti siphon check valve....


----------



## muddstopper

Its been my experience that blackish water from a well is usually a sign of bacteria. I think desinfecting with clorox would be my first step. You can also buy clorine tablets. Anyway, once in the well, let sit for at least 24hrs without using and then try and run the well dry to get rid of the bad water and see if things clear up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> I gather you are talking (covered an boxed in)open hole/pit driven well and sand point? if this is it I had the same problem with minor flooding one wet/melt spring! what I did was to incase the 1.5" pipe with 4" pvc pipe down to 16'(42 foot to the tip of the sand point at ground level)0f which is the 1st hard pan...I am in sandy soil anyways, but used fresh water down the 4" pipe and screwing it down to that depth tapping the pipe as turning it also.... it is now 1' above ground at the brass anti siphon check valve....


Wish I had a casing. Like clock work every 3yrs have to pull my point. Put a longer point on last time in "15" so I got 4 yrs this time. Wells in my cellar so its not like I can use a tractor 3pt to pull with.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wish I had a casing. Like clock work every 3yrs have to pull my point. Put a longer point on last time in "15" so I got 4 yrs this time. Wells in my cellar so its not like I can use a tractor 3pt to pull with.


if you need an extra had pulling your point, let me know.... I believe we don't live that far apart! I am in pillager 7 miles west of braindead.... lol


----------



## gunny100

farmer steve said:


> can any of you guys identify the small gray smooth barked tree just to the right of the big rock? it's NOT silver maple. my best guess is hard maple but not sure. looks like maple or oak


----------



## gunny100

looks like oak or maple


----------



## dancan

Well ,,, no snow in the forecast and big skies here today so ,,, Off to the woods !!!


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> ever had one that makes the bar dance around when you try to start a cut? You get maybe 1” into it before the corners of the cutters are rounded over. Like porcelain. Makes for a long day and if I ever get another that bad, it's staying put.



Yeah got some really old Yellowbox that's near impossible to cut, even tried pushing it over with a backhoe and it didn't move it at all, we've tried cutting the smaller limbs off it and they were like cutting steel, I think that one will still be there in another 100yrs time LOL


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> There are three more E.hoodlums in this gully that I'm trying to avoid until next summer when I'll have about $3k more gear they can wreck. Have milled all I'm going to this summer and now in firewood mode.
> 
> For anyone interested, I really like the belly in the sugi 42" bars. It's way more than the tsumura bars. *Thought it might muck up my hinges but they are already ugly so no difference*. Certainly feels better bucking logs.



It might improve em mate if they are already ordinary


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah got some really old Yellowbox that's near impossible to cut, even tried pushing it over with a backhoe and it didn't move it at all, we've tried cutting the smaller limbs off it and they were like cutting steel, I think that one will still be there FOR THE NEXT CRAZY FOOL SCROUNGER IN A HUNDRED YEARS.


Fixed it for ya Scott.


----------



## dancan

Since all the Dropbears and poisonous creepy crawleys are hibernating I figured it would be safe to try and scrounge up a load .
We headed up one of them "Authorized Vehicle Only" road .
I told Jerry that is was OK , we had one of my "Official" scrounging vehicles 























It was a great day , another pile scrounged up and put away at the pit for safe keeping .


----------



## dancan

It was kinda sad though , I didn't cut one stick of spruce all day , not one to be seen , all that stuff was sugar maple 
But we did get one dead standing tamarack


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> if you need an extra had pulling your point, let me know.... I believe we don't live that far apart! I am in pillager 7 miles west of braindead.... lol


Sure appreciate the offer but we are a fair distance apart. I'm between Cambridge and Grandy. Brainards about 93 miles from here. About 45mins to murderapolis.

Nieghbor will lend a hand. Neither of us have a pot to piss in so we trade labor on these projects.

Last time we did his well we pulled it with his jd350 crawler in a down pour before we finished. Sure wish I had pix or video of that. He had to rock the crawler to get any pull. Get way up on the front of the tracks and bounce, bounce, bounce! When the point came out looked like a fence post set in cement!


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> It was kinda sad though , I didn't cut one stick of spruce all day , not one to be seen , all that stuff was sugar maple
> But we did get one dead standing tamarack


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Sure appreciate the offer but we are a fair distance apart. I'm between Cambridge and Grandy. Brainards about 93 miles from here. About 45mins to murderapolis.
> 
> Nieghbor will lend a hand. Neither of us have a pot to piss in so we trade labor on these projects.
> 
> Last time we did his well we pulled it with his jd350 crawler in a down pour before we finished. Sure wish I had pix or video of that. He had to rock the crawler to get any pull. Get way up on the front of the tracks and bounce, bounce, bounce! When the point came out looked like a fence post set in cement!


lol ok? 20 gallons of gas don't/wont hurt anyone!!
good offer just ask svk/steve…. people like to help other's!


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Neither of us have a pot to piss in . . . Last time we did his well we pulled it with his jd350 crawler . . .


!?!
I'll bet you could each get a couple of pots for that JD350 crawler!




Philbert


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> It was kinda sad though , I didn't cut one stick of spruce all day , not one to be seen , all that stuff was sugar maple
> But we did get one dead standing tamarack


What I wants to know is how you tell a dead standing tamarack from a live standing tamarack?


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> Fixed it for ya Scott.


Your not wrong Steve, might just be what happens to it LOL. Not only is it hard to cut it's bloody heavy stuff and a bugger to split too and can be hard on heaters too with the heat it puts out.


----------



## turnkey4099

chucker said:


> I gather you are talking (covered an boxed in)open hole/pit driven well and sand point? if this is it I had the same problem with minor flooding one wet/melt spring! what I did was to incase the 1.5" pipe with 4" pvc pipe down to 16'(42 foot to the tip of the sand point at ground level)0f which is the 1st hard pan...I am in sandy soil anyways, but used fresh water down the 4" pipe and screwing it down to that depth tapping the pipe as turning it also.... it is now 1' above ground at the brass anti siphon check valve....



No, this is a 6" drilled well, 65' deep, static level is 15', pump at about 40'


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> Its been my experience that blackish water from a well is usually a sign of bacteria. I think desinfecting with clorox would be my first step. You can also buy clorine tablets. Anyway, once in the well, let sit for at least 24hrs without using and then try and run the well dry to get rid of the bad water and see if things clear up.



It's not that, this is clearly dirt and it doesn't do it all the time, mostly clear or almost clear then it will come as 'murkish' down to definitely dirty. Dirt settles out if it is left set awhile. I first saw it last fall when I ran a sprinkler, at that time it was very muddy. It does seem to be getting better with the 'dirty water' sessions farther apart. 

I should have posted the well problem over in another forum.


----------



## dancan

square1 said:


> What I wants to know is how you tell a dead standing tamarack from a live standing tamarack?



Can't go by the no needles this time of the year but the no bark at the top is the dead giveaway .


----------



## square1

dancan said:


> ... is the dead giveaway .


 i see what you did there


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> It's not that, this is clearly dirt and it doesn't do it all the time, mostly clear or almost clear then it will come as 'murkish' down to definitely dirty. Dirt settles out if it is left set awhile. I first saw it last fall when I ran a sprinkler, at that time it was very muddy. It does seem to be getting better with the 'dirty water' sessions farther apart.
> 
> I should have posted the well problem over in another forum.


We talk about everything here, so,,,,, I had lighting hit a tree about 150yards from my well and it turned the water muddy for a few days. What goes on inside a well is anybodies guess. My well is 300ft deep. 6in and steel casing. Static level used to be about 30ft, now its about 75ft. My pump is set at 250ft. I used to have 20gpm coming in the well, I coud fill my 1000gal hydroseeder out of the well. They built the new hiway next to me and my water level dropped and flow dropped to about 1gpm. Add in all the houses that have been built all around me and it has about sucked the ground dry.


----------



## square1

Loaded up the saws & tractor yesterday and headed to ground zero of a recent local tornado. Lots of scroungers on hand, lods of firewood available. Amazing there were zero injuries from the twister.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muddstopper said:


> We talk about everything here, so,,,,, I had lighting hit a tree about 150yards from my well and it turned the water muddy for a few days. What goes on inside a well is anybodies guess. My well is 300ft deep. 6in and steel casing. Static level used to be about 30ft, now its about 75ft. My pump is set at 250ft. I used to have 20gpm coming in the well, I coud fill my 1000gal hydroseeder out of the well. They built the new hiway next to me and my water level dropped and flow dropped to about 1gpm. Add in all the houses that have been built all around me and it has about sucked the ground dry.


Doesn't take a lot to change. A while back we had a localized near drought for 5 years. Was specific to a small region of east central mn into wi. My nieghbor irrigated and you could see the pond go down between us in a direct relationship with his system running. I had to push my well from 18'-23' to keep water. Luckily we finally have a few wetter years.


----------



## panolo

I got out and started some saws yesterday for the first time in months! It was sweet! I bought a couple dandies from SVK and I hadn't got a chance to run them. Knocked some snow off a log and made about 10 cuts. Felt nice. Still be a month before mud season is over and I can get back to it. Was so excited I forgot to even take pics.


----------



## MustangMike

I think I have the record here. My house is on a clay capped hill. My well was initially 605' with a static level of 100'. After 30 yrs and too much building it went dry. I'm now at 1335' for the well, and 850' for the pump.

Dirty water usually indicates your well is low and you are using more than is coming in. Usually, if you restrict your water use, it will clear up. 

I knew my well was going bad when my water softener filled with mud. I now run a large pre filter (that I never needed before) that I change every 3 or 4 months. I can tell how wet or dry it is by how fast it gets dirty (or not). This year is much better than 3 years ago when the temp streams went dry.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> We talk about everything here, so,,,,, I had lighting hit a tree about 150yards from my well and it turned the water muddy for a few days. What goes on inside a well is anybodies guess. My well is 300ft deep. 6in and steel casing. Static level used to be about 30ft, now its about 75ft. My pump is set at 250ft. I used to have 20gpm coming in the well, I coud fill my 1000gal hydroseeder out of the well. They built the new hiway next to me and my water level dropped and flow dropped to about 1gpm. Add in all the houses that have been built all around me and it has about sucked the ground dry.



I am fortunate to be on a huge aquifer fed by the mountains in Idaho. Odd part of it is that I am on the east side of a highway running down a drainage extending back at leasst 5 miles (I don't know about past that point).

My well supposedly did 24 gal/min but the house directly across the highway from me on the West side slope got about 4gpm and they dilled down as far as all the dill stem they had on the truck without improving. Same way up the drainage, East side, lots of water, West side very little for a 1.5 miles up drainage.


----------



## Cowboy254

panolo said:


> I got out and started some saws yesterday for the first time in months! It was sweet! I bought a couple dandies from SVK and I hadn't got a chance to run them. Knocked some snow off a log and made about 10 cuts. Felt nice. Still be a month before mud season is over and I can get back to it. *Was so excited I forgot to even take pics.*



C'mon man, that's the most important thing!


----------



## James Miller

Went to ask about a big maple the local cemetery took down earlier and was told no. 
So I stopped at my spot and split a little wood before getting my daughter from school.
Found this guy hanging out under a round. 
Lots of wood left. Need to talk the FIL into letting me bring the tractor down here.


----------



## LondonNeil

After 6 months of clean car...I've started scrungin' again. I was close to the wood pile tonight, so grabbed a car boot load of Leylandii...AKA 'urban spruce'


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@KiwiBro, you ever find a clutch cover yet? I can find a couple red ones, around $45, and ship to you if needed.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> @KiwiBro, you ever find a clutch cover yet? I can find a couple red ones, around $45, and ship to you if needed.


Thanks for the follow up on this. Haven't found one. Tried to stitch something together with homelite but the trail went cold. Haven't been home during working hours to see if the local alu fabricators could tig my one back together but when I do and if they can't I'llbe in touch.

Thanks again for thinking of this. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just courious to know you guys with wells is this your only water supply for house, drinking ect. Here in rural areas everyone in’s on rain tank water. I guess it’s not an option below a certain temperature. 
Mike I would imagine your well is worth a small fortune.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> Just courious to know you guys with wells is this your only water supply for house, drinking ect. Here in rural areas everyone in’s on rain tank water. I guess it’s not an option below a certain temperature.
> Mike I would imagine your well is worth a small fortune.


Are well covers all are water needs. Most people around me are the same.


----------



## MustangMike

1) All our water comes from the well.

2) Don't know if it is worth a small fortune, but it cost me one. To re drill deeper and replace the pump and go to 3 phase electric was just under $20,000. That is a He** of a lot of after tax money!

(As a self employed person I pay Fed, NY and both halves of Soc Sec! Do the math, it is not pretty!)


----------



## woodchip rookie

get out of NY


----------



## JustJeff

I'm lucky to be on a large aquifer. My well is 50ft deep and oodles of water. It's good and clean too. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Drill a well 613ft deep and pull the bit out and blow dust off of it if you want a sinking crying moment.. Then call a company that does hydrofracking and let them hydrofrack every 50ft starting at the bottom and stopping below the well casing. All the while just hoping that the fracking produces water. No guarantees poking holes in the ground. Been there, done that, and own the tshirt. On a positive note, I ended up with 5gpm and the fracking improved my neighbors well across the street. My neighbor had two wells and had to swap the pump over at least once a year. The fracking made his well muddy, but he never ran out of water again. Later I ended up drilling three more wells on the same piece of property before getting a well I could use to furnish some spec houses. My first well hit rock at 200ft and continued thru granite for 4oo more ft without getting water. The other wells, not even a hundred yards away, we went 400ft and never hit anything to set a casing in. Well across the street from those wells was 800ft deep and barely useable and then just up the hill a little way is a well thats 200ft with 20+gpm.


----------



## MustangMike

If you hit the seam you are in luck, if you miss it you are not.

5 mi away my daughter has a 50' well that never goes dry with 5 in the house.

Hopefully, I'm good for a long time now.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for the follow up on this. Haven't found one. Tried to stitch something together with homelite but the trail went cold. Haven't been home during working hours to see if the local alu fabricators could tig my one back together but when I do and if they can't I'llbe in touch.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking of this. Very much appreciated.


I missed something? What Homelite part do you need? I've got piles of them. If I have the part it's yours for shipping.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> I missed something? What Homelite part do you need? I've got piles of them. If I have the part it's yours for shipping.


It’s a Dolkita part.


----------



## rarefish383

Gottit.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I missed something? What Homelite part do you need? I've got piles of them. If I have the part it's yours for shipping.


Sorry, I should have been more accurate and typed 'the user Mac&Homelite'.
On a different note, today marks the very first day in what must be at least 5 years of use my wee Subaru Robbin engine on the splitter had every given me greif. Even then, it's just a fuel line. That thing has been hammering away for thousands of hours so I can't really complain about losing half a day to sort. This wee engine owes me nothing but now small suby Robbin engines are not being made ill have to decide on what other 6hp replacement engine to put on or keep on a shelf untill needed. Any suggestions for replacing this 6hp Subaru Robbin ex17 fellas? I think Kawasaki bought the IP off Fuji heavy industries so maybe they have a clone in their line up.


----------



## farmer steve

HOLY CRAP!! all the wood you guys cut and you can't cut a stick to find water?  





EDIT: ash and willow work best. no spruce.


----------



## James Miller

No tractor no problem. Just steal your brothers recovery gear from his jeep.
Working pretty well for now. I'm going to pull a few more tomorrow and hopefully get another load cut and split to come home.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 724171
> No tractor no problem. Just steal your brothers recovery gear from his jeep.View attachment 724172
> Working pretty well for now. I'm going to pull a few more tomorrow and hopefully get another load cut and split to come home.


U mean the wheelbarrow pick up truck.....lol...only pickin..


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> HOLY CRAP!! all the wood you guys cut and you can't cut a stick to find water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ash and willow work best. no spruce.


 Peach works best. Some places around me just dont have easy water. I know of more than one well that water runs out the top year round. One guy even capped the well and runs the water straight into his house with no pump. Know another guy that ran a line and has 80psi of pressure in his house, with no pump. and then there are folks that have my kind of luck, little to none when it comes to wells. Andthen there is the well that ran some sort of rred stuff out while drilling, it looked like strawberry syrup, never seen anything like it and it only lasted for a few minutes of drilling. That well was a bust.


----------



## cantoo

Did some 32" splitting last night and tonight. 4 1/2 hours to make this pile with the conveyor. Another hour tonight would have finished the pile of rounds but I didn't have another hour in me. It's a muddy mess but I'm sick of house renovating so I'm hitting the splitter. I'm not going to put it into the crates until the weather gets better to move heavy stuff around. That pile of splits is about 12' high. Weather forecast looks like crappy weather for awhile but I have 75 logs stacked up then I could cut to 16" rounds if I wanted to.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> HOLY CRAP!! all the wood you guys cut and you can't cut a stick to find water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ash and willow work best. no spruce.



I was told the exact same thing , "You have to use a piece of hardwood !" eons ago when I was kneehigh to a grasshopper ,,,,, but ,,,, I knew nothing about the world of the majestic SPRUCE'S and their magical powers ....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> I was told the exact same thing to use a piece of hardwood eons ago when I kneehigh to a grasshopper ,,,,, but ,,,, I knew nothing about the world of the majestic SPRUCE'S and their magical powers ....


You need to try Woolrich Pennsylvania Tuxedo beer. Brewed with spruce tips, they’re in there!


----------



## JustJeff

Not that I'm anti stick but I have witched using lengths of coat hanger bent in a L. Works for finding burried cables and pipes as well. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Not that I'm anti stick but I have witched using lengths of coat hanger bent in a L. Works for finding burried cables and pipes as well.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Well there young man , I see that the SPRUCE runs deep in in your veins young Grasshopper. 

[emoji41]


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Not that I'm anti stick but I have witched using lengths of coat hanger bent in a L. Works for finding burried cables and pipes as well.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


i read that coat hangers work good but i thought cutting them would be hard on chains.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe the old guy (since passed) that I knew who was very good at it preferred Witch Hazel. I remember my brother and I were very skeptical, so he put the stick in our hands and let us walk with it and we did not remain skeptical. That thing really pulled down when you crossed an underground stream.

He said he could also find gold with it, but would not do so for money. When my Uncle's first wife lost her wedding ring in deep snow, he told them where it was. They searched, but could not find it, but when all the snow melted, there it was, right where he said it would be.

He also told us he could detect where radiation came out of the ground, and said that it could give you cancer, and he cautioned my Uncle not to spend a lot of time in one of the rooms in the old saw mill he sold my Uncle (we used it as a hunting cabin). This was in the late 60s, long before I ever heard of Radon! He said it was why the cows knew not to eat the grass in some locations.

He used to operate the saw mill by himself, mostly milling Hemlock, and worked with a horse that was trained to drag the logs to the saw mill, back up to un hook, and return for the next log all by himself (he would generally have the next log ready for the horse by then). He was a real interesting guy! I believe the local High School kids in Margaretville did a project about him before he passed, his name was Elbert Hull.


----------



## 92utownxh

Very interesting hearing about other folks wells. I live in my grandparent's old house. When my grandpa built it he had a well drilled and never hit water. They had a cistern put in and had water trucked in. Several years later and tired of paying for water a friend of my grandpa's witched for the new well. They hit water. Lots of water. The well is 120 feet with a static level of about 15'. I had to replace the pump about 8 years ago now. Of course the old pump died at the worst time. So had the guys out who drilled the well. They pulled it by hand, replaced the pump, and good to go. 

A couple years ago we were having issues with the well. Sometimes water, sometimes not. It was September and really dry. I thought the worst, dried up. They came out, checked the pressure tank and switch, good. Pulled the pump. A wire had the coating worn off from the pump torquing. They spliced it, checked the rest of the wires, the pump was good. Dropped it back down. Even in September in dry weather the static level was about 15'. I'm grateful.


----------



## 92utownxh

I may have an expensive scrounge here soon, unfortunately. We were gone on spring break last week. Lots of strong wind at home last Thursday. One good sized black cherry fell on a fence. I'm glad it fell that way though. 90 degrees the other way and it would have been on the pole barn. I had a chance to look at it last night. I was walking around the pole barn and noticed a problem with a tree. It's a 24" shagbark hickory about 30' from the pole barn. West of the barn. The wind split the trunk at the base. The tree has a natural lean towards the pole barn to get light anyway. There's a 30" white oak between the hickory and the pole barn. If the hickory falls north its on the barn. If it falls south it misses. The natural weight should miss, *should*. But add wind and all bets are off. 

I called insurance just to see, they won't cover the tree unless if falls on the pole barn. Then they'll cover it all. Even though the storm damaged the tree. It doesn't surprise me, but I was hopeful. Just wish they'd cover the removal, before they have to pay more in damage. 

Before I say more, I'm not touching it! Too big, too much risk. In the open woods it'd be sketchy with the split. Of course I still have ideas in my head. There's a couple white oaks right in the direction it needs to fall, and is weighted that way. Tie to the tree and pull with a maasdam. I'm not, but ideas. 

I have a call in to the tree guy I get lots of wood from. I'll see what he says. He can get his bucket truck near it. I definitely don't want to spend the money though. Just sucks. Maybe I can work something out with him too. Trade work or something. I can't believe a hickory did that.


----------



## James Miller

I pulled 5 more logs out this morning.
Got them cut into rounds and decided to come home for a nap. Think I'm gonna head back and do some splitting in a bit.
The swap to 16" picco has me thinking this saw has a place in the lineup again.


----------



## James Miller

Most of the wood up here is pretty solid for being half buried in the dirt for 2 years.
Got about half of what I cut today split.


----------



## cantoo

Auction today. My wife tells me that I already have one of these, I guess I'll have to take a look but it's too late now, I'm a Stihl buyer and not a Stihl seller. It started on the 1st pull and it's a loud beast. Got a phase converter pretty cheap too, my son says he needs it. Was a bunch of other Stihls but nothing I needed. Drywall screw gun was $10, 1/2" drill was $20 and the box which is full of new paint brushes and roller sleeves was $35. Plus fees. of course. I had a terrible day, I locked my keys and my phone in the truck at the same time. Took me 1/2 hour being steaming mad until I remembered it had a keypad entry then I had to borrow a phone to call my wife for the code. I hate getting old.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

That 011avt will be handy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cantoo said:


> Auction today. My wife tells me that I already have one of these, I guess I'll have to take a look but it's too late now, I'm a Stihl buyer and not a Stihl seller. It started on the 1st pull and it's a loud beast. Got a phase converter pretty cheap too, my son says he needs it. Was a bunch of other Stihls but nothing I needed. Drywall screw gun was $10, 1/2" drill was $20 and the box which is full of new paint brushes and roller sleeves was $35. Plus fees. of course. I had a terrible day, I locked my keys and my phone in the truck at the same time. Took me 1/2 hour being steaming mad until I remembered it had a keypad entry then I had to borrow a phone to call my wife for the code. I hate getting old.
> View attachment 724437
> View attachment 724438
> View attachment 724439


I carry a spare remote in my change pocket for times like that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Carl sent me a quick vid of the first 2 cuts by the 9010 tonight. He still has to dial it in but he was running a 42” bar with .404. With a .375 36” it should scream. You could see the oil fly when he hit the throttle so oiling should be no problem. The Mike Gott muffler made the living room rumble from the video. Thanks to @MillerModSaws and @Mike Gott.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cabin fever about over. After being inundated with snow falls almost every day in Feb with much below temps, the wx has cleared and have been above freezing for almost 2 weeks. Snow about gone so I took a drive out to cutting patch to see how things are going there. Still lots of snow in the fields but the ground around the trees is bare. Where I am working has been planted in willow for over a hundred years so there is a very good layer of 'duff'. Wet but I can work on it. I'll give the weather another day and fell a big willow on Friday. 

Split a wagon load of buckskin rounds today - sledge/wedge, isocore, Fiskars. Made short work of it but at least I felt I had done *something. *


----------



## al-k

cantoo said:


> Auction today. My wife tells me that I already have one of these, I guess I'll have to take a look but it's too late now, I'm a Stihl buyer and not a Stihl seller. It started on the 1st pull and it's a loud beast. Got a phase converter pretty cheap too, my son says he needs it. Was a bunch of other Stihls but nothing I needed. Drywall screw gun was $10, 1/2" drill was $20 and the box which is full of new paint brushes and roller sleeves was $35. Plus fees. of course. I had a terrible day, I locked my keys and my phone in the truck at the same time. Took me 1/2 hour being steaming mad until I remembered it had a keypad entry then I had to borrow a phone to call my wife for the code. I hate getting old.
> View attachment 724437
> View attachment 724438
> View attachment 724439


nice score, I love my little 011 very handy


----------



## James Miller

I need to show are 011 some love.


----------



## bigfellascott

Marine5068 said:


> I have a MS291 and it is even a bit heavy for some of the small cuts I do. And some days I do lots of those small cuts.
> Guess I'll need a smaller saw too.
> Now how to convince the wife that I really need another saw....hmmmm



I run a 029super (similar to your 291 only it's allowed to breath and isn't smogged down like the newer versions. It's a little bit heavyish but not too bad but I do enjoy running my little Oleomac 936 as its nice and light and it's only 36cc but you really wouldn't know it the way the thing cuts, it smashes through a lot of Aussie Hardwood each year and never misses a beat.

I couldn't tell you what either weighs.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Auction today. My wife tells me that I already have one of these, I guess I'll have to take a look but it's too late now, I'm a Stihl buyer and not a Stihl seller. It started on the 1st pull and it's a loud beast. Got a phase converter pretty cheap too, my son says he needs it. Was a bunch of other Stihls but nothing I needed. Drywall screw gun was $10, 1/2" drill was $20 and the box which is full of new paint brushes and roller sleeves was $35. Plus fees. of course. I had a terrible day, I locked my keys and my phone in the truck at the same time. Took me 1/2 hour being steaming mad until I remembered it had a keypad entry then I had to borrow a phone to call my wife for the code. I hate getting old.
> View attachment 724437
> View attachment 724438
> View attachment 724439


I take it you bought the paint brushes for your wife?


----------



## MustangMike

FS, how are you liking that new saw??? I'm in the process of getting an outer spike for mine, they are skeletonized like the 661 R dogs.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, how are you liking that new saw??? I'm in the process of getting an outer spike for mine, they are skeletonized like the 661 R dogs.


so far so good Mike. not enough big wood lately. it does a nice job noodling.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Started first pull when I pulled it out of the truck cold. Then smoked a bunch. I thought I might have put oil in the gas tank but no way did I do that. Took the cap off and shined a flashlight down in there to look. Nope. AT saws dont like to be run dry then? I try not to do that anyway but I guess I need to pay closer attention


Glad she started right back up for you .
I don't let any of my saws run dry unless I'm getting them ready to ship. Here's how I think about it, the fuel gets low, the computer richens the mix, then you refuel and try to start, the mix is already set rich and you try to start and it gets flooded quit easily. I try to always let them idle down before shutting them off as well on all my AT and mtronic saws and I don't have any problems with mine starting even in the hot summer heat.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Loaded up the saws & tractor yesterday and headed to ground zero of a recent local tornado. Lots of scroungers on hand, lods of firewood available. Amazing there were zero injuries from the twister.View attachment 723845


Looked pretty bad out there, saw it on the news.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Concerning the 9010 for those big oaks I got given to me. A big thanks to @AlfA01 for a great deal and all the help. Wouldn’t own this saw if it wasn’t for him.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Concerning the 9010 for those big oaks I got given to me. A big thanks to @AlfA01 for a great deal and all the help. Wouldn’t own this saw if it wasn’t for him.


What color is the one he set you up with, I may be able to set you up with some of it's cousins, it's nice to have doubles, but triples .


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Concerning the 9010 for those big oaks I got given to me. A big thanks to @AlfA01 for a great deal and all the help. Wouldn’t own this saw if it wasn’t for him.


My unnecessary 6 cube saw will likely make the trip to the charity cut if I go.


----------



## James Miller

@Bobby Kirbos unnecessary 6 cube acquired 
@Just a Guy that cuts wood you might like this also.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> What color is the one he set you up with, I may be able to set you up with some of it's cousins, it's nice to have doubles, but triples .


It’s a smurf.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 724702
> View attachment 724703
> View attachment 724704
> View attachment 724705
> @Bobby Kirbos unnecessary 6 cube acquired
> @Just a Guy that cuts wood you might like this also.


NICE! Someone who is younger than I am needs to compensate before I do.


----------



## James Miller

I'll compensate over and over if I could find deals like this more often .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 724702
> View attachment 724703
> View attachment 724704
> View attachment 724705
> @Bobby Kirbos unnecessary 6 cube acquired
> @Just a Guy that cuts wood you might like this also.


Oh my James .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> It’s a smurf.


Does it need some partners .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I have a ported smurf 6421 I got from you and 2 smurf 7900. I think it’s happy. Might not be happy with the red headed step child 6421.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I have a ported smurf 6421 I got from you and 2 smurf 7900. I think it’s happy. Might not be happy with the red headed step child 6421.


Those are distant relatives, I'm talking about other 9000 series cousins .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Those are distant relatives, I'm talking about other 9000 series cousins .


We always wanted a small family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Glad she started right back up for you .
> I don't let any of my saws run dry unless I'm getting them ready to ship. Here's how I think about it, the fuel gets low, the computer richens the mix, then you refuel and try to start, the mix is already set rich and you try to start and it gets flooded quit easily.* I try to always let them idle down before shutting them off as well* on all my AT and mtronic saws and I don't have any problems with mine starting even in the hot summer heat.



good procedure, chipper... imo. I do that too. on all my saws cept my 110-v model! lol... I do it to let the cyl head/cyl heat dissipate before shutting it off... I do like the cowboys,_ don't ride hard, then put up wet!_ 

so far, so good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looked pretty bad out there, saw it on the news.



I am amazed at all the recent bad weather. NE, especially of late...


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Oh my James .


I couldn't say no for the price. Then it got better when Ben told me I could work it off helping him empty the shop since there closing. It's a tank, the guys that ran these things day in day out in big timber had to be a different breed.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer said:


> Concerning the 9010 for those big oaks I got given to me. A big thanks to @AlfA01 for a great deal and all the help. Wouldn’t own this saw if it wasn’t for him.


Dahmer if you ever get a chance, see if you can get to gtg. I’d love to see your ported 9010 against a ported ms661.
Here in Aus you can still buy new 9010 smurfs for $1170 Aud ($849 usd) vs ms661 $2100

https://www.gasweld.com.au/dcs550z-...MIo4K-6Y-V4QIVQZSPCh0jBwVKEAkYAiABEgIMq_D_BwE


----------



## KiwiBro

So it begins...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> So it begins...
> 
> View attachment 724806


Wow, that splitter sure throws the splits a long way!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jeffkrib said:


> Dahmer if you ever get a chance, see if you can get to gtg. I’d love to see your ported 9010 against a ported ms661.
> Here in Aus you can still buy new 9010 smurfs for $1170 Aud ($849 usd) vs ms661 $2100
> 
> https://www.gasweld.com.au/dcs550z-...MIo4K-6Y-V4QIVQZSPCh0jBwVKEAkYAiABEgIMq_D_BwE


That’s a really good buy on the smurf and a huge price difference with the creamsicle.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Jeffkrib here’s the link to the vid Carl did of the first cut with the smurf. The title says it all, 42” .404 and not really sharp. He fine tuned it later and said this thing will easily handle a 36” .375. Note when he hits the throttle, no problem with oil. Should get it back next week then a trip to see Nate for bar and chains.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @Jeffkrib here’s the link to the vid Carl did of the first cut with the smurf. The title says it all, 42” .404 and not really sharp. He fine tuned it later and said this thing will easily handle a 36” .375. Note when he hits the throttle, no problem with oil. Should get it back next week then a trip to see Nate for bar and chains.


Should just ask him to send it back with the 42 404 setup. Theres a 42" 404 bar floating around Ben's shop for the 111 I just need to find it. 9010 looks good should just keep getting stronger as you run it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Should just ask him to send it back with the 42 404 setup. Theres a 42" 404 bar floating around Ben's shop for the 111 I just need to find it. 9010 looks good should just keep getting stronger as you run it.


99% sure I’m gonna run a 36” TsuMura Lite .375 .063.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> 99% sure I’m gonna run a 36” TsuMura Lite .375 .063.


I need a big bar for something so I can figure out what the hype is about. Probly a 28 for the 7910 it should look pretty on my wall. Just not that many huge trees around here.


----------



## JustJeff

It's not a big saw unless it's got a big "blade"! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Caught the boys chasing Hens this morning.


----------



## 95custmz

KiwiBro said:


> So it begins...
> 
> View attachment 724806



Kiwi, What is the make/model of that truck in the back ground? I like the bumper and roll bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> Kiwi, What is the make/model of that truck in the back ground? I like the bumper and roll bars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ford courier/Mazda proceed. Closing in on 200k miles with no major work. I got real lucky with this ute but not sure what to replace it with when time comes.

Racks, bars, etc all custom made by my old man. He didn't pass on the metalwork gene to me, I got some genetic throwback woodwork genes instead.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I need a big bar for something so I can figure out what the hype is about. Probly a 28 for the 7910 it should look pretty on my wall. Just not that many huge trees around here.


All you have to do is line 3 logs up and you can pretend you are one of the big boys. I still have to get a chain for my 45".


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> 99% sure I’m gonna run a 36” TsuMura Lite .375 .063.


If your dealer has a great deal on the 32" same pitch and gauge please sing out.thanks. I can get the solid (not reduced weight) sugi-hara bars here at very good prices. But always keen to see what a lighter option is gonna cost. My previous tsumura 32" light and tough bar came from Dave in Canada but the shipping costs ex Canada have gone through the roof, so it's no longer an option.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> If your dealer has a great deal on the 32" same pitch and guage please sing out.thanks. I can get the solid (not reduced weight) sugi-ihara bars here at very good prices. But always keen to see what a lighter option is gonna cost. My previous tsumura 32" light and tough bar came from Dave in Canada but the shipping costs ex Canada have gone through the roof, so it's no longer an option.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks. I think Nate got too busy to bother with messing around trying to cost up shipping stuff to NZ, as the email trail went cold last time I tried to price up a bar from him. A shame as he was an excellent option up to that point, but I guess when not enough hrs in the day something's gotta give.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ll check for you when I go over, he’s been trying to get the new building ready so he can move the shop. Probably be a week or 2 before I go over, that ok?


KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. I think Nate got too busy to bother with messing around trying to cost up shipping stuff to NZ, as the email trail went cold last time I tried to price up a bar from him. A shame as he was an excellent option up to that point, but I guess when not enough hrs in the day something's gotta give.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got my well point swapped out today. Nieghbors help made all the difference. We had 4 feet left and another nieghbor/helper dropped by. He showed up just in time because my tank was nearly empty.


----------



## MustangMike

Comon James, gotta have that 36" light bar for the occasional large Oak, Sugar Maple or Tulip! Even had to use it on a big Hickory last year!

I'd have posted another pic, but got the error message that the Maple pic was "too large"!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Comon James, gotta have that 36" light bar for the occasional large Oak, Sugar Maple or Tulip! Even had to use it on a big Hickory last year!
> 
> I'd have posted another pic, but got the error message that the Maple pic was "too large"!


Figure the 111 will handle the big bar work if I run into any. Steve still has that monster oak across the road if the stars ever line up just right. Iv been told the big old saws are waisted on anything less then a 36.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> I’ll check for you when I go over, he’s been trying to get the new building ready so he can move the shop. Probably be a week or 2 before I go over, that ok?


Thanks for that. A week, two, a few months, I'm easy, whatever works for you is great with me.


----------



## farmer steve

Looks like CAKE scrounging today.  Happy birthday t0 fellow scroungers @bigfellascott amd @Bobby Kirbos . have a good one fellars.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> Looks like CAKE scrounging today.  Happy birthday t0 fellow scroungers @bigfellascott amd @Bobby Kirbos . have a good one fellars.



Thanks for that Steve, no cake for this fat bastard - will be out cutting wood tomorrow with a few mates to celebrate (should have been out today but didn't feel up to it) so hopefully tomorrow!

Happy Birthday to you too Bobby


----------



## dancan

A big Happy B'day Scott and Bobby !


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Looks like CAKE scrounging today.  Happy birthday t0 fellow scroungers @bigfellascott amd @Bobby Kirbos . have a good one fellars.





bigfellascott said:


> Thanks for that Steve, no cake for this fat bastard - will be out cutting wood tomorrow with a few mates to celebrate (should have been out today but didn't feel up to it) so hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you too Bobby





dancan said:


> A big Happy B'day Scott and Bobby !



Thank you guys. I'm not much for cake. My lovely wife DID put together a birthday treat.


Bagels. REAL bagels, not factory made Thomas's or the locally made rolls with holes. The owners of this bagel shop are from the metro New York area.


----------



## farmer steve

Got this scrounged wood worked up today. To wet to go anywhere with 3 inches of rain Thursday nite. Red & chestnut oak .


----------



## rarefish383

Happy Birthday guys, you picked a good month to pop out the chute. I swore off all pastries for Lent, no cake for me either. But my wife just finished a big batch of lasagna from scratch. That's better than cake anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My daughter was dropping off her minty 2001 Eldorado late last night. Wanted me to fix a couple gremlins. She hasn't been home for a while and I don't go this way often....

Long story short she came over this hill a little fast and hit the water flowing over the road and shot out into a drainage ditch. This ones gonna sting for a while.



The township came out this morning and closed the road. Better late than never seems to be their motto!

Gonna be a few more gremlins waiting for me to chase!

Just thank God she didn't flip it!







fallout vault lore


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> My daughter was dropping off her minty 2001 Eldorado late last night. Wanted me to fix a couple gremlins. She hasn't been home for a while and I don't go this way often....
> 
> Long story short she came over this hill a little fast and hit the water flowing over the road and shot out into a drainage ditch. This ones gonna sting for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> The township came out this morning and closed the road. Better late than never seems to be their motto!
> 
> Gonna be a few more gremlins waiting for me to chase!
> 
> Just thank God she didn't flip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallout vault lore


! Amen brother, Amen!...….


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> My daughter was dropping off her minty 2001 Eldorado late last night. Wanted me to fix a couple gremlins. She hasn't been home for a while and I don't go this way often....
> 
> Long story short she came over this hill a little fast and hit the water flowing over the road and shot out into a drainage ditch. This ones gonna sting for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> The township came out this morning and closed the road. Better late than never seems to be their motto!
> 
> Gonna be a few more gremlins waiting for me to chase!
> 
> Just thank God she didn't flip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallout vault lore


A good Father would have already installed a snorkel. Can't blame the township for that.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Got this scrounged wood worked up today. To wet to go anywhere with 3 inches of rain Thursday nite. Red & chestnut oak .View attachment 725088



I love that big pile you've got sitting there casually in the background! How much is in it, do you reckon?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I love that big pile you've got sitting there casually in the background! How much is in it, do you reckon?


Not sure. 3 cords maybe. That's all scrounged wood. That should be ready for next fall. Some for me and some for the beer money jar.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sorta a good day in the 'patch. Working up a Willow that I put down yesterday. Got some ways to go to get back in shape. Put in 3.5 hours with the last half hour pretty much just wandering around picking up brush. 1. Failure Ms362 isn't running right. Run fine for awhile then bogs in the cut and I have to jazz it. 2. Failure (mine) 2 diferent 20" chains I supposedly sharped for sure weren't up to snuff. 3. MS361 spit out parts of the sprocket. Spares in the toolbox but no tools to operate on it. Rebar'd the 441 from a 32" to a 24". Except for the weight it was a delight to run. 

I did get it down to the bare log with all limbing done. It was propped on the stump and a large main limb propped on a stump. I cut all the prop limbs on the off side hoping it wood roll off the stumps. Nope. Last try I whittle the shreds of the holding wood at the stump and it roled over like a ***** cat. 

Came home will beat out. My age (84 today) is showing. Work on the 361 and re-sharp those two chains - I suspect the rakers need lowering. Take it to the dealer on Monday to have him massage the carb screws. I have never learned that trick.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorta a good day in the 'patch. Working up a Willow that I put down yesterday. Got some ways to go to get back in shape. Put in 3.5 hours with the last half hour pretty much just wandering around picking up brush. 1. Failure Ms362 isn't running right. Run fine for awhile then bogs in the cut and I have to jazz it. 2. Failure (mine) 2 diferent 20" chains I supposedly sharped for sure weren't up to snuff. 3. MS361 spit out parts of the sprocket. Spares in the toolbox but no tools to operate on it. Rebar'd the 441 from a 32" to a 24". Except for the weight it was a delight to run.
> 
> I did get it down to the bare log with all limbing done. It was propped on the stump and a large main limb propped on a stump. I cut all the prop limbs on the off side hoping it wood roll off the stumps. Nope. Last try I whittle the shreds of the holding wood at the stump and it roled over like a ***** cat.
> 
> Came home will beat out. My age (84 today) is showing. Work on the 361 and re-sharp those two chains - I suspect the rakers need lowering. Take it to the dealer on Monday to have him massage the carb screws. I have never learned that trick.


Happy birthday sir. You didn't show up on the list today. Once in a while I get frustrated and take a saw to the shop for a carb massage . My guy never charges me. I think he just likes to p!$$ rev saws. He always uses his tach and gets it just right.
He always sets the high just below max rpms. Says he don't have to work on as many blowed up saws that way.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Came home will beat out. My age (84 today) is showing.



Happy birthday! Using saws is a great way to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Happy birthdays to all three of you. And turnkey if your running an 441 with. 24” bar then your doing better tha 99% of 80+ men. I just hope I can be like you in 43 years from now.......hell I’d be happy to be alive in 43 years from now!


----------



## Jeffkrib

sixonetonoffun said:


> My daughter was dropping off her minty 2001 Eldorado late last night. Wanted me to fix a couple gremlins. She hasn't been home for a while and I don't go this way often....
> 
> Long story short she came over this hill a little fast and hit the water flowing over the road and shot out into a drainage ditch. This ones gonna sting for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> The township came out this morning and closed the road. Better late than never seems to be their motto!
> 
> Gonna be a few more gremlins waiting for me to chase!
> 
> Just thank God she didn't flip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallout vault lore


If no one was hurt your daughter can consider this the cost of a lesson learnt and in the long run it will always make for a good story.


----------



## James Miller

No birthday today but it was my grandparents 65th wedding anniversary. Only have 58 years till we can catch up to them.
My grandfather is the man that got me into the dogs. Pure bred boxers from the same breeder for as long as I can remember.

Happy birthday to the the birthday folks.


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorta a good day in the 'patch. Working up a Willow that I put down yesterday. Got some ways to go to get back in shape. Put in 3.5 hours with the last half hour pretty much just wandering around picking up brush. 1. Failure Ms362 isn't running right. Run fine for awhile then bogs in the cut and I have to jazz it. 2. Failure (mine) 2 diferent 20" chains I supposedly sharped for sure weren't up to snuff. 3. MS361 spit out parts of the sprocket. Spares in the toolbox but no tools to operate on it. Rebar'd the 441 from a 32" to a 24". Except for the weight it was a delight to run.
> 
> I did get it down to the bare log with all limbing done. It was propped on the stump and a large main limb propped on a stump. I cut all the prop limbs on the off side hoping it wood roll off the stumps. Nope. Last try I whittle the shreds of the holding wood at the stump and it roled over like a ***** cat.
> 
> Came home will beat out. My age (84 today) is showing. Work on the 361 and re-sharp those two chains - I suspect the rakers need lowering. Take it to the dealer on Monday to have him massage the carb screws. I have never learned that trick.



Umm , I know plenty of 16 to 20 year olds that can't even get out of their own way , jus sayin ...
BTW , keep on drinking that well water of yours , it obviously works just fine !
Any spruce trees around your house ?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Slung around the 395 all day. God I'm glad I bought that saw


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out this morning with 3 mates and cut 3 loads, stringy, peppermint and gum. (no splitting required yeah)! I love wood you can just toss straight in the heater.


----------



## bigfellascott

rarefish383 said:


> Happy Birthday guys, you picked a good month to pop out the chute. I swore off all pastries for Lent, no cake for me either. But my wife just finished a big batch of lasagna from scratch. That's better than cake anyway.



Mmm Lasagna, it doesn't get much better than a good homemade Lasagna does it.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> Mmm Lasagna, it doesn't get much better than a good homemade Lasagna does it.



Chicken and waffles and a double IPA is right up there with lasagna. But lasagna is just so damb good....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Slung around the 395 all day. God I'm glad I bought that saw


Umm... that first picture don’t look like a 395... 

The heavy snow we had this year was kinda hard on trees. Few aspen trees down at moms
Figured I’d try to cut this one up first and keep it off the fence. 
Pretty tired after post holing through 3’ of snow and not doing much chainsaw/wood work all winter. Sure be glad when snow melts and wood season opens again. Weight of the heavy snow and wind snapped off a pine
noticed a couple more aspens on the way out
Havent made it around the whole place yet but I’m sure there’s more. This will be enough to help get me back in shape and stave off the withdrawals for a bit. Might even mill a few boards out of the pine.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Umm... that first picture don’t look like a 395...
> 
> The heavy snow we had this year was kinda hard on trees. Few aspen trees down at momsView attachment 725227
> Figured I’d try to cut this one up first and keep it off the fence. View attachment 725229
> Pretty tired after post holing through 3’ of snow and not doing much chainsaw/wood work all winter. Sure be glad when snow melts and wood season opens again. Weight of the heavy snow and wind snapped off a pineView attachment 725232
> noticed a couple more aspens on the way outView attachment 725233
> Havent made it around the whole place yet but I’m sure there’s more. This will be enough to help get me back in shape and stave off the withdrawals for a bit. Might even mill a few boards out of the pine.


Don’t feel bad. The weather here was either soaking wet and a swamp or single digits with 20 mph winds. Worst winter ever for me, I put on 15 pounds and it went on much easier than it’s coming off.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy birthday! Using saws is a great way to celebrate a birthday.



Heh! I didn't even know it was my birthday until I got home and found a card and a cake with note on the counter from my house keeper.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Umm , I know plenty of 16 to 20 year olds that can't even get out of their own way , jus sayin ...
> BTW , keep on drinking that well water of yours , it obviously works just fine !
> Any spruce trees around your house ?



For sure. I planted a "noise barrier" along the highway right-of-way right after I bought the place, have something like 20 of them about 30' high. Already harvested two of them as they were planted in the wrong place, premium wood!!


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Chicken and waffles and a double IPA is right up there with lasagna. But lasagna is just so damb good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh yeah I love chicken, never had a waffle and don't know what IPA is?


----------



## square1

bigfellascott said:


> Mmm Lasagna, it doesn't get much better than a good homemade Lasagna does it.





U&A said:


> Chicken and waffles and a double IPA is right up there with lasagna. But lasagna is just so damb good....


Lasagna! Nature's most perfect food!


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> Oh yeah I love chicken, never had a waffle and don't know what IPA is?


kinda goes hand in hand with scrounging firwood.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> kinda goes hand in hand with scrounging firwood.
> View attachment 725261



It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (was good for 90-120 beers a week but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.


----------



## bigfellascott

square1 said:


> Lasagna! Nature's most perfect food!


 yep it's up there alright!


----------



## Saiso

bigfellascott said:


> It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (was good for 90-120 beers a week but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.


Think of all the firewood equipment you can buy now with that money saved!


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> Went out this morning with 3 mates and cut 3 loads, stringy, peppermint and gum. (no splitting required yeah)! I love wood you can just toss straight in the heater.


Hey Scott, just curious how many cubic meters are you burning through per year up there in the hills?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> Umm... that first picture don’t look like a 395...


Thats my gf running her 545FR clearing brush for me around the stump. She went next door to her yard to start cleaning stuff out of her yard while I chewed on some ash


----------



## JustJeff

bigfellascott said:


> It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (was good for 90-120 beers a week but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.


I've been there too but I've been drinking coffee only for 18 years now. Don't miss the headaches. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakers

bigfellascott said:


> It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (was good for 90-120 beers a week but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.





JustJeff said:


> I've been there too but I've been drinking coffee only for 18 years now. Don't miss the headaches.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


going on 8.5 years myself. I found the first 5-6 years the hardest. The cravings come less now and old habits aren't as inviting anymore


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> I've been there too but I've been drinking coffee only for 18 years now. Don't miss the headaches.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I've got to say I don't really miss it at this stage, I find I go through this every 4 or 5yrs or so, I don't drink then one day I'll have a beer and it's on again like crazy then out of the blue I just stop again. For me I just have to try and avoid having any at all as it doesn't take much go to from zero to 100 so to speak.

Well done for not giving into it again, hopefully I will achieve the same.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jakers said:


> going on 8.5 years myself. I found the first 5-6 years the hardest. The cravings come less now and old habits aren't as inviting anymore



Well done Jakers, I've been pretty good cravings wise thank goodness and I hope my old habits don't come back to control my life again either.

Congrats to you for achieving what you have, it's nice being back in control hey.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats my gf running her 545FR clearing brush for me around the stump. She went next door to her yard to start cleaning stuff out of her yard while I chewed on some ash


Makes a great picture, looks like she’s going after the stump with a weedwhaker. The 395 sounds like a great saw, it’s on my wish list. Had a 394 when they first came out, really liked it. With the air Injection felt like it had a turbo, lots of power/ torque.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Don’t feel bad. The weather here was either soaking wet and a swamp or single digits with 20 mph winds. Worst winter ever for me, I put on 15 pounds and it went on much easier than it’s coming off.


Thanks. Yeah sounds like a lot of the US got hammered pretty good this year. Had record snow fall here. One of the many things about logging I really miss, sure kept me in better shape. I’m not very good about doing regular exercise unless it’s chainsaw related. Hope you guys get some good weather so your able to get than new 9010 broke in.
Went for snow machine ride last weekend with my buddy, between trying to hang onto a 200 hp modded sled the additive adrenaline rush of full throttle (mid life crisis thing?) I couldn’t hardly stand up at the end of the day, I hurt for 3 days after. Did find some real nice firewood
just not sure how to get it to the road...


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Scott, just curious how many cubic meters are you burning through per year up there in the hills?



Not 100% sure mate but it's up around 10 ton I guess or about 10 ute loads (my mates ute with the mesh tarp) or about 20 loads in mine All I know is I just get out most weekends and cut wood for myself as a rule plus help get others theirs when they need it too.

It's getting harder and harder to do now sadly, even after giving up the drink and exercising at the Gym I'm still struggling big time this year compared to years before, hopefully it improves as I have a long way to go before winters finished!


----------



## bigfellascott

Saiso said:


> Think of all the firewood equipment you can buy now with that money saved!



Yeah true enough, mind you I really don't need anything else in that regard, got 3 chainsaws, a ute there's really nothing more I need than that to get the job done TBH.


----------



## Saiso

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah true enough, mind you I really don't need anything else in that regard, got 3 chainsaws, a ute there's really nothing more I need than that to get the job done TBH.


And sometime and job gets done quicker with some beer. Damn.


----------



## turnkey4099

Saiso said:


> Think of all the firewood equipment you can buy now with that money saved!



I didn't quite totally, still have a few a bedtime. Used to 12+/day. Didn't save much - had to spend the savings on buying new cloths to fit the downsized me


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorta a good day in the 'patch. Working up a Willow that I put down yesterday. Got some ways to go to get back in shape. Put in 3.5 hours with the last half hour pretty much just wandering around picking up brush. 1. Failure Ms362 isn't running right. Run fine for awhile then bogs in the cut and I have to jazz it. 2. Failure (mine) 2 diferent 20" chains I supposedly sharped for sure weren't up to snuff. 3. MS361 spit out parts of the sprocket. Spares in the toolbox but no tools to operate on it. Rebar'd the 441 from a 32" to a 24". Except for the weight it was a delight to run.
> 
> I did get it down to the bare log with all limbing done. It was propped on the stump and a large main limb propped on a stump. I cut all the prop limbs on the off side hoping it wood roll off the stumps. Nope. Last try I whittle the shreds of the holding wood at the stump and it roled over like a ***** cat.
> 
> Came home will beat out. My age (84 today) is showing. Work on the 361 and re-sharp those two chains - I suspect the rakers need lowering. Take it to the dealer on Monday to have him massage the carb screws. I have never learned that trick.



Fail again. Set up for surgery on the busted sprocket at the dining room table, where else?. A 'tack remover' Has a v notch in what wouild be screwdriver tip and a bend in the blade is an ideal tool for removing a circlip..along with a nut pick and a very small screwdriver. I didn't even loose that Jesus clip. Too bad all the spare rim sprockets I had were the wrong size. So I gave the saw a good blow job. Cleaned the filter - I find doing that every year or two helps . So off to the dealer in the morning.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (was good for 90-120 beers a week but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.



I think I had that many on Saturday night after we took out our cricket grand final on the weekend. I was very slow moving yesterday morning. One of my teammates is a professional photographer and brought his camera down and took some great shots of the day. Since I was swinging the willow (bat), I figure that's close enough for a firewood forum.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> I think I had that many on Saturday night after we took out our cricket grand final on the weekend. I was very slow moving yesterday morning. One of my teammates is a professional photographer and brought his camera down and took some great shots of the day. Since I was swinging the willow (bat), I figure that's close enough for a firewood forum.


You wear dress whites to cut wood too?


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I think I had that many on Saturday night after we took out our cricket grand final on the weekend. I was very slow moving yesterday morning. One of my teammates is a professional photographer and brought his camera down and took some great shots of the day. Since I was swinging the willow (bat), I figure that's close enough for a firewood forum.



That's the great Aussie spirit we used to do a lot of what we called 6pk runs, we'd take a few 6pks and go for a drive looking for our next firewood spot in the pines, was great fun just crusing around looking for decent wood to cut, now my 6pk will have to of the water variety


----------



## bigfellascott

Saiso said:


> And sometime and job gets done quicker with some beer. Damn.



And in some cases it doesn't get done at all cos of all the drinking mind you we made sure we didn't drink beer until all the work was done cos when we drink we really drink so work first play after for us.


----------



## dancan

Well ,,, it sure was a Big Sky Day !!!













This is a road ,, right ?













Nothing spectacular but there's some of that fresh cut wood in the furnace as I type .


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Thanks. Yeah sounds like a lot of the US got hammered pretty good this year. Had record snow fall here. One of the many things about logging I really miss, sure kept me in better shape. I’m not very good about doing regular exercise unless it’s chainsaw related. Hope you guys get some good weather so your able to get than new 9010 broke in.
> Went for snow machine ride last weekend with my buddy, between trying to hang onto a 200 hp modded sled the additive adrenaline rush of full throttle (mid life crisis thing?) I couldn’t hardly stand up at the end of the day, I hurt for 3 days after. Did find some real nice firewoodView attachment 725335
> just not sure how to get it to the road...



They say that a Scandic is what you need lol
More dead tops at the left of your pic so I'd say a sled would be a worthwhile investment


----------



## rarefish383

My climbing buddy turned 65 and was planning on retiring this year. A month ago he blew a disc in his back and had to have surgery. He's doing well, but says he's done climbing. He has a brand new, less than 1 hour MS 261 with 20" bar he paid right at $600, He might have said he had extra chains and bar for the saw, I forget, a snatch block he paid $200, lanyard for the block $50, 3/4 inch bull line $200, new saddle, spikes, hand saws, other smaller ropes. He asked if I knew any one interested? If any of you PA guys want to make an offer I'll pass it on. I'm going over to take a load of stuff to an auction. He has a big generator for the house, a Troy Built Horse tiller. Ill get a better inventory tomorrow and some pics. I'd buy all of his tree gear, but I'm already buying his JD with a 4'snowblower and leaf bagger, so I'm tapped out. I can meet anyone in the G-burg area, Reading, or some half way points. If some one wanted to get into climbing he has all the modern gadgets, descenders, and most of it's brand new. He said he would not sell any old climbing gear or ropes, just the new stuff.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> They say that a Scandic is what you need lol
> More dead tops at the left of your pic so I'd say a sled would be a worthwhile investment


Lol, we had a ski doo tundra in Alaska worked good for getting trees out of the bush. Yeah I was really wanting some kind of snow go after that day. My buddy really wanted to try to pull some of them down to the road but firewood season in that area (federal land) doesn’t open till May 15 and after thinking about the possibility of fines and possibly having saws and sleds taken decided probably not a good idea. Counted over 22 dead standing red fir with bark coming loose, prime firewood for this area.


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Well ,,, it sure was a Big Sky Day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a road ,, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing spectacular but there's some of that fresh cut wood in the furnace as I type .


What do you have for tractor? It’s something like yours that I’d like to buy. Did you find it locally in NS?


----------



## dancan

Saiso said:


> What do you have for tractor? It’s something like yours that I’d like to buy. Did you find it locally in NS?



Which one ?

Lol
That one is a Yanmar 336d , We bought 1 from a salvage yard years ago , two were parked beside a garage that burnt, the first one was patched up by the yard for 2400$ , a year later they called me and offered the second one for parts at 1200$ .
Fast forward several years and a fella stopped at the shop asking if the tractor that I was using to move trailers around was a 336d .
He had one , but he had a hole in the block , I told him what I wanted for mine and what I'd pay for his , he bought a new tractor and I bought his for 2500$ , I then swapped my good motor into his .
I have a Massey MF1020 with a loader , I bought that one for 1500$ , it had a broken front hub , cost about 1600$ to get that running .
I have a Kubota L285 , 2000$ but it came with a new 48" snowblower , beater woods trailer that we're now using and a Kubota loader bucket that I'll mod to fit the Yanmar .
The MF135 was spendy , 4k$ but it came with chains and an Igland 4001 .
I also have a B8200 that I bought a 1K$ car to trade the owner for , he was thinking of turning it into a woodsplitter , took me a year to convince him to sell , it has a loader and a backhoe , it's beat , pins worn out , I only use that around the house when I need a shovel lol

I think that's it .


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Which one ?
> 
> Lol
> That one is a Yanmar 336d , We bought 1 from a salvage yard years ago , they offered the second one for parts , both were parked beside a garage that burnt, the first one was patched up by the yard for 2400$ , a year later they called me and offered the second one for parts at 1200$ .
> Fast forward several years and a fella stopped at the shop asking if the tractor that I was using to move trailers around was a 336d .
> He had one , but he had a hole in the block , I told him what I wanted for mine and what I'd pay for his , he bought a new tractor and I bought his for 2500$ , I then swapped my good motor into his .
> I have a Massey MF1020 with a loader , I bought that one for 1500$ , it had a broken front hub , cost about 1600$ to get that running .
> I have a Kubota L285 , 2000$ but it came with a new 48" snowblower , beater woods trailer that we're now using and a Kubota loader bucket that I'll mod to fit the Yanmar .
> The MF135 was spendy , 4k$ but it came with chains and an Igland 4001 .
> I also have a B8200 that I bought a 1K$ car to trade the owner for , he was thinking of turning it into a woodsplitter , took me a year to convince him to sell , it has a loader and a backhoe , it's beat , pins worn out , I only use that around the house when I need a shovel lol
> 
> I think that's it .


Awesome! Can you recommend how to find decent older tractors in our neck of the woods? Kijiji and Facebook probably easiest? What should I maybe avoid completely? My family and I hope to buy one soon enough but I’d be going in half blindfolded


----------



## dancan

Saiso said:


> Awesome! Can you recommend how to find decent older tractors in our neck of the woods? Kijiji and Facebook probably easiest? What should I maybe avoid completely? My family and I hope to buy one soon enough but I’d be going in half blindfolded



I don't know what to tell you to avoid , I've even owed a Belarus , that thing would start at -20C without quickstart 
If you're buying a used tractor , only spend what you can afford to loose .
Kijiji has had some good deals , I see more tractors in NB , if you're not mechanically inclined or have a friend or family that is , you might want to look long and hard at new with warranty .


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> I don't know what to tell you to avoid , I've even owed a Belarus , that thing would start at -20C without quickstart
> If you're buying a used tractor , only spend what you can afford to loose .
> Kijiji has had some good deals , I see more tractors in NB , if you're not mechanically inclined or have a friend or family that is , you might want to look long and hard at new with warranty .


Understandable. Many around me are mechanically inclined. One’s a car/truck mechanic. Others are heavy machine operators. I want to learn also, hence wanting an older one that is in good shape and hopefully treats us well for a while. Thank you


----------



## cantoo

Saiso, the trouble with older ones is that they can be expensive to repair very quickly. I also never buy new but with zero interest for 3, 5 or 7 years for some tractors it really make sense for someone just starting out. You will likely keep the tractor for a very long time if you buy right the 1st time. There will be no surprise repair bills other than you doing something with it that you shouldn't be doing. I've only had a couple of tractors and really liked them both. Both were more tractor than I needed when I bought them but turned out really good. I now have a Kubota L35 TLB which means it is an industrial tractor with a quick attach back hoe. I needed a basement drain installed and the money I saved by doing it myself paid for half of the tractor. If you are planning on a bandmill at some time then I would buy a model that can lift some weight and 4x4 is a must. Few older tractors are 4x4 and most don't have the rear hydraulic outlets which will be handy for attachments which you will need or want at some point.


----------



## JustJeff

I bought my little Kubota new. 0% for 5 years. Just paid it off and not a seconds trouble out of it. They hold a good value and are hard to come by used. Kioti also makes a good small tractor. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Which one ?
> 
> Lol
> That one is a Yanmar 336d , We bought 1 from a salvage yard years ago , two were parked beside a garage that burnt, the first one was patched up by the yard for 2400$ , a year later they called me and offered the second one for parts at 1200$ .
> Fast forward several years and a fella stopped at the shop asking if the tractor that I was using to move trailers around was a 336d .
> He had one , but he had a hole in the block , I told him what I wanted for mine and what I'd pay for his , he bought a new tractor and I bought his for 2500$ , I then swapped my good motor into his .
> I have a Massey MF1020 with a loader , I bought that one for 1500$ , it had a broken front hub , cost about 1600$ to get that running .
> I have a Kubota L285 , 2000$ but it came with a new 48" snowblower , beater woods trailer that we're now using and a Kubota loader bucket that I'll mod to fit the Yanmar .
> The MF135 was spendy , 4k$ but it came with chains and an Igland 4001 .
> I also have a B8200 that I bought a 1K$ car to trade the owner for , he was thinking of turning it into a woodsplitter , took me a year to convince him to sell , it has a loader and a backhoe , it's beat , pins worn out , I only use that around the house when I need a shovel lol
> 
> I think that's it .


LOL my one cost over 40k and has been stranded in a paddock for 4 days waiting for some love from the service crew.

I'm not all that bright but not all that stoopid either. Just got into this stuff so late that I'm ignorant and on a fast, steep and sometimes expensive learning curve.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Did find some real nice firewoodView attachment 725335
> just not sure how to get it to the road...



You call your son .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> You call your son .


Yep he’s the man for the job.


----------



## square1

Okay...we get it! It's hot down under...but come on now BFS!


----------



## KiwiBro

square1 said:


> Okay...we get it! It's hot down under...but come on now BFS!
> View attachment 725535


Don't see many left hand drive trucks over there but 
butssome Aussies are a bit unorthodox so anythings possible.


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> Okay...we get it! It's hot down under...but come on now BFS!
> View attachment 725535


 prolly some wood they found on a 6pk run.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Looks like spruce to me or maybe even Zogger wood.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

My neighbor is bringing over a pickup truck load (randomly thrown in pieces) of wood. He cut down a tree at his hunting cabin this past weekend. It's Locust.


----------



## Philbert

ECHO 15% discount Days!

https://www.echo-usa.com/Promotions...KBuTlBMym61SeVz0oGxULxEEXOuQY5I5RxXvW0ystcWz4

Philbert


----------



## hunter72

Last year they were 20% off on discount days.


----------



## turnkey4099

T


Jeffkrib said:


> Happy birthdays to all three of you. And turnkey if your running an 441 with. 24” bar then your doing better tha 99% of 80+ men. I just hope I can be like you in 43 years from now.......hell I’d be happy to be alive in 43 years from now!


he 441 mostly wears a 32" for falling and bucking the big stuff. It does make an awesome 'noodler' with a 20" bar.


----------



## turnkey4099

Stihl tractor:

Anyone ever seen one? Article in "Antique Power magazine" (tractor collector mag) shows a very tood looking small tractor built back in the 60s. Article says that only 6 were sent to America if I read it right. 





Farm Tractors > Stihl

Tractors
Lawn Tractors
Compare
Articles/News
Tractor Shows
Contact
*Stihl tractors by model*

Model
 

Year
Power
Series
Factory



Stihl Tractor History



The Andreas Stihl manufacturing company produced light farm tractors in Germany from 1949 until 1965. Stihl was looking to take advantage of a strong post-war demand for tractors. The tractors used a Stihl two-cycle air-cooled diesel engine and ranged from about 12 to 30 horsepower.

Stihl - official site
Stihl Diesel - information on Stihl tractors (German)

Model Power Years
140 12 hp 1948 - 1954
144 14 hp 1955 - 1958
381 14 hp 1959 - 1960
S 15 _unknown_ _unknown_
S 20 20 hp 1960 - 1961
©2000-2016 - TractorData™. Notice: Every attempt is made to ensure the data listed is accurate. However, differences between sources, incomplete listings, errors, and data entry mistakes do occur. Consult

Nuts the picture didn't copy. 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/stihl/stihl-tractors.html


----------



## Philbert

hunter72 said:


> Last year they were 20% off on discount days.


Now it's 25% off of 20%, which equals 15%

Discounts adding up, but in the wrong direction!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> View attachment 717135
> 
> I have not seen these sold retail in a long time. At the store where 'You Save BIG Money'.
> 
> Philbert


I picked up a set of these the other day. Haven't had time to use any yet but the price was ok enough so they came home. The shafts seems a little fat at first glance hope they fit through the adjusting holes.


----------



## James Miller

So my ADD cranked up to 10 earlier and some how lead me on an hour long search for information on stradivarius violins. It appears @dancan could be sitting on a gold mine with all that spruce. Gota be some dense stuff in those piles. I have zero ability to play any instrument so the idea of my brain going to some of the finest ever made still has me thinking .


----------



## dancan

Hey Saiso !
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...45/1407557843?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
That's a big power project for you to learn on


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> So my ADD cranked up to 10 earlier and some how lead me on an hour long search for information on stradivarius violins. It appears @dancan could be sitting on a gold mine with all that spruce. Gota be some dense stuff in those piles. I have zero ability to play any instrument so the idea of my brain going to some of the finest ever made still has me thinking .



I saw a documentary on that forest where that spruce is , I betcha we'd have sticker shock on what 1 tree costs , give me a week up there and I'd be rich I tells ya RICH !!!
Lol
The black spruce that I cut this weekend was more that 120 years old , polly no more than 5" at the butt , some hard to make a violin outta that after you mill it but 4 26" sticks of it in the furnace with the draft closed has the house up to 78* , I guess a fella could burn violins if he had too , be better heat than with a banjo 

Hey Saiso !!!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...ts/1422318567?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...28/1421734376?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> ECHO 15% discount Days!
> 
> https://www.echo-usa.com/Promotions...KBuTlBMym61SeVz0oGxULxEEXOuQY5I5RxXvW0ystcWz4
> 
> Philbert


FIFTEEN dates in Arizona and THREE in Ohio???!! Look at satelite images of AZ and OH and tell me AZ has even HALF the trees. Or grass. Or shrubs. Or ANYTHING you could use an echo product for. Do the SAND BLOWERS that Echo makes sell like hotcakes in AZ?


----------



## cantoo

Sorry fellas, I asked me wife and she says she has an electric carving knife already so I won't be taking advantage of the Echo Discount days.


----------



## James Miller

Sad that theres people around that still feel that way about Echo equipment.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Looks like spruce to me or maybe even Zogger wood.


I miss zogger's posts. Hopefully all's good in his 'hood.


----------



## LondonNeil

I wonder if oakzilla is all burnt yet.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Neil has the sky fallen in there yet.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Sad that theres people around that still feel that way about Echo equipment.


I took it as he was talking about the 2511 or the rear handled variant, I call them a large necklace .
I'd buy an echo just as quick as any other brand if it was the right price, good saws from what I've seen.
Here's a nice deal on a ported 620p, Joe is a great guy and knows his way around a saw, it's tempting, then I'd sell my ported 361 .
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-620p-ported.330696/#post-6853593


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I took it as he was talking about the 2511 or the rear handled variant, I call them a large necklace .
> I'd buy an echo just as quick as any other brand if it was the right price, good saws from what I've seen.
> Here's a nice deal on a ported 620p, Joe is a great guy and knows his way around a saw, it's tempting, then I'd sell my ported 361 .
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-620p-ported.330696/#post-6853593


That's a good price. Someones going to get a heck of a deal. Theres a part in the carb that allows 80% of the fuel needed for the high side even with the needle seated. That's why it wont clean up in small wood. The del saw acts the same way.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Neil has the sky fallen in there yet.



Is that a comment on our political despair...or some sort of ESP on my day today....a sick 3 year old and a sick 19 month old in daddy day care...than the washing machine sprung a leak.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Is that a comment on our political despair...or some sort of ESP on my day today....a sick 3 year old and a sick 19 month old in daddy day care...than the washing machine sprung a leak.


That's quite the scrounge .


----------



## chipper1

Got some zogger wood, some pine , and some cherry that was dead standing, mixes nicely with the black locust I'm planning on getting later this week 
, I even got a bunch of smaller root balls for the bonfire pit . 


The cherry really hopped off the stump . 


Don't need no stump grinder either, but I'll be using the chain grinder on that chain lol.


----------



## cantoo

James, I can actually say that I have never owned a Echo chain saw but I have used lots of Echo gear. I likely still have some laying around. And it was a joke, I wouldn't let me wife use an Echo to cut meat, that would be a waste of bar oil. My buddy bought an Echo a couple of years ago and he loved the thing.


----------



## flatbroke

Been getting after it last few weeks. Helped my brother trim some limbs off of the road too.


----------



## flatbroke

Have had a poison oak rash for a month now. Got a fair amount of wood out of this tree in the creek bed.


----------



## 95custmz

flatbroke said:


> Have had a poison oak rash for a month now. Got a fair amount of wood out of this tree in the creek bed. View attachment 725863
> View attachment 725864
> View attachment 725865
> View attachment 725866
> View attachment 725867
> View attachment 725868
> View attachment 725869


Beautiful country out there.


----------



## chipper1

@flatbroke what type of wood is that.
That one tree sure has a lot of firewood in it .


----------



## flatbroke

chipper1 said:


> @flatbroke what type of wood is that.
> That one tree sure has a lot of firewood in it .


Its all Oak. I finally got around to using the Husky 562xp , ran 14 tanks of fuel through it so far. it sure cuts good with a 20 inch bar. Not sure why I let it sit on the shelf so long before using it.


----------



## chipper1

flatbroke said:


> Its all Oak. I finally got around to using the Husky 562xp , ran 14 tanks of fuel through it so far. it sure cuts good with a 20 inch bar. Not sure why I let it sit on the shelf so long before using it.


Nice, live oak?
Those 562's are a strong running 60cc saw, glad you like it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You Aussies and Kiwi amaze me everyday. Just watched a video that showed up this week of a “bloke” that caught a a barundi and a salty comes flying out of the water and chases them until it gets close enough to grab the fish and swallow it. Scrounging wood near water would be out of the question.


----------



## farmer steve

Working on this over @bear1998 's.


----------



## James Miller

Looks like a good time .


farmer steve said:


> Working on this over @bear1998 's.
> View attachment 725907
> View attachment 725908
> View attachment 725909


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Looks like a good time .


Bryans busy for a while so no hauling but we can go saw anytime. Let me know.


----------



## flatbroke

chipper1 said:


> Nice, live oak?
> Those 562's are a strong running 60cc saw, glad you like it.


I am not really sure what type of oak it is, the Bark on the trees is very different then what I have seen in the past. I sure would like to identify it though. I think most of it is Coast Live Oak, as im not cutting too far from the pacific ocean. there is a few Red oaks scattered amongst them too. I got 3 trailer loads of what I estimate at least 1.25 cords each and 1 8ft pick up bed out of the tree in the creek bed.


----------



## flatbroke

farmer steve said:


> Working on this over @bear1998 's.
> View attachment 725907
> View attachment 725908
> View attachment 725909


that's impressive.


----------



## flatbroke

Ran out of room for wood and had to start a new spot to dump and split. Wet western has made access in to dump interesting. The split pile is two rows side by side you are seeming one of the piles the other is hidden by it the in split wood goes all the way down to the left of the split pile and there are a few more cords to the right of the picture that I couldn’t get close enough to dump due to mud will have to move it with the tractor later


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> James, I can actually say that I have never owned a Echo chain saw but I have used lots of Echo gear. I likely still have some laying around. And it was a joke, I wouldn't let me wife use an Echo to cut meat, that would be a waste of bar oil. My buddy bought an Echo a couple of years ago and he loved the thing.


Back in the 70's Dad mostly had Homelites, but if he got a new climber that wanted something different for his personal climbing saw, he would get one for him. One guy wanted an Echo and it turned out to be a good saw, so, Dad tried 2-3 more, up to about 70CC's, and never had a bit of trouble with them. I still have one of his old ones, but it just rides on the shelf. I have too many to keep them all running. I used to tell friends to get a new Echo for homeowner use, it was much better than the Poulans, and a lot cheaper than a Stihl or Husky. But, if they let them sit for long periods with fuel in them they have the same problems as every thing else. Now I tell people to get one of the good battery saws and never have carb problems. Now they just have to hope they don't keep changing the batteries so you can't get new ones when they die.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You Aussies and Kiwi amaze me everyday. Just watched a video that showed up this week of a “bloke” that caught a a barundi and a salty comes flying out of the water and chases them until it gets close enough to grab the fish and swallow it. Scrounging wood near water would be out of the question.


You know better .

Or videos in this case, I know, some Aussie may fix the emoticon to say video for me  .


----------



## chipper1

flatbroke said:


> I am not really sure what type of oak it is, the Bark on the trees is very different then what I have seen in the past. I sure would like to identify it though. I think most of it is Coast Live Oak, as im not cutting too far from the pacific ocean. there is a few Red oaks scattered amongst them too. I got 3 trailer loads of what I estimate at least 1.25 cords each and 1 8ft pick up bed out of the tree in the creek bed.


I've heard that live oak out there can be real fun to split , okay I give up .
Looks like some very nice loads your piling up there. Do you have plenty already put up for next season to let this sit for a a season or two.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the 70's Dad mostly had Homelites, but if he got a new climber that wanted something different for his personal climbing saw, he would get one for him. One guy wanted an Echo and it turned out to be a good saw, so, Dad tried 2-3 more, up to about 70CC's, and never had a bit of trouble with them. I still have one of his old ones, but it just rides on the shelf. I have too many to keep them all running. I used to tell friends to get a new Echo for homeowner use, it was much better than the Poulans, and a lot cheaper than a Stihl or Husky. But, if they let them sit for long periods with fuel in them they have the same problems as every thing else. Now I tell people to get one of the good battery saws and never have carb problems. Now they just have to hope they don't keep changing the batteries so you can't get new ones when they die.


The second half of that sounds much like the tree guys who will buy the farm ranch saws, they say if they're gonna run them over, drop them from the bucket, and straight gas them in a yr it's not worth buying a pro saw, there's only so much time to be saved on cutting a branch anyway. Yes I said that , it's just one type of business model and I know many will disagree, that's okay.
For people who will only run a saw once in a while(to me less than a card worth of cutting a yr) and don't run 2-stroke equipment else wise, they should just buy canned fuel. It can save a lot on repairs for the average person, and a lot of time for someone who is handy. 
Your dad sounds like a great guy to work for, I'm sure he had high expectations, but it also seems he gave you what you needed to met those requirements . I can say with certainty that's not been the case with all my employers .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> You know better .
> 
> Or videos in this case, I know, some Aussie may fix the emoticon to say video for me  .


Here’s your vid.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/6abc.c...steals-fish-from-terrified-fishermen/5218566/


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Here’s your vid.


Yeah, we don't have stuff like that here in Minnesota.

Philbert


----------



## flatbroke

chipper1 said:


> I've heard that live oak out there can be real fun to split , okay I give up .
> Looks like some very nice loads your piling up there. Do you have plenty already put up for next season to let this sit for a a season or two.


Yeah. I’m trying to get 40’cords + stock for rotation 28 wasn’t enough


----------



## hamish




----------



## Saiso

Saw wasn’t running well but still got a couple tanks in. Walked behind the cabin to what was mostly softwood species. Most of them were cut but not processed. Some cut to 4ft lengths. I’ll be cleaning them up little by little. 




Last picture is where I was. You can see a small part of the cabin to the right.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> You Aussies and Kiwi amaze me everyday. Just watched a video that showed up this week of a “bloke” that caught a a barundi and a salty comes flying out of the water and chases them until it gets close enough to grab the fish and swallow it. Scrounging wood near water would be out of the question.


Only crocs in NZ are those soft shoes. No 'gaitors, snakes, drop bears. A few angry spiders but that's about it.


----------



## MustangMike

And … you guys down under gave up your gun rights … Guess the Crocs are now King!


----------



## dancan

Mike , I think you're wrong .
Them Aussies are tougher than the crocs plus they all carry a big knife lol


----------



## steve md

If anyone is in the Elkton,Maryland area there is a post on Baltimore Craigslist for free Oak.Locust Ash etc. logs [email protected]


----------



## dancan

And remember, you have to watch out for Donk !


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> And … you guys down under gave up your gun rights


 and we sleep so much moar betterer now that we are safe


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> And remember, you have to watch out for Donk !


 yep, don't need a gun when you have a donk!! AKA @bigfellascott in his younger years.


----------



## U&A

LMFAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji3595][emoji3595][emoji3595]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller




----------



## James Miller

This is all it takes to put the little dodge on the bump stops.

probly another truck load and a bit more to fill this rack.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 726026
> This is all it takes to put the little dodge on the bump stops.View attachment 726027
> View attachment 726028
> probly another truck load and a bit more to fill this rack.


Looks like ya could have put another bucketful on there.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Looks like ya could have put another bucketful on there.


Probly could have gone a little more. Was only going to the other side of the house. Beats making the trip 5 times with the tractor to move the same amount.


----------



## dancan

Hey Clint !!!


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> You Aussies and Kiwi amaze me everyday. Just watched a video that showed up this week of a “bloke” that caught a a barundi and a salty comes flying out of the water and chases them until it gets close enough to grab the fish and swallow it. Scrounging wood near water would be out of the question.



Ah that's normal. get wood get a feed of fish and what ever else wants to jump on the line even get a pair of boots and a wallet out of it too if ya want.


----------



## bigfellascott

square1 said:


> Okay...we get it! It's hot down under...but come on now BFS!
> View attachment 725535


A Mercedes, wouldn't be caught dead in one, now a holden or toyota, that's different.


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out yesterday with the 394 to sort out a good size Peppermint, got 2 ute loads out of it, it's a bit of a bugger to split with it's twisted grain but doable just!


----------



## nighthunter

Hello scrounging nuts,looks like I'll have a new toy (saw) in a couple of months, hope my other saws don't feel inadequate with a masterminded saw beside them


----------



## woodchip rookie

My t540 doesn't feel inadequate next to my 395. They all have their place.


----------



## JustJeff

Once this snow melts away I better get to this stack quickly or there will be nothing holding it up! The outside is leaning. I've been walking along kicking the top over as the snow recedes.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

In about 2.5 weeks I'll be free … but right now I am just buried in work!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Just so you know I'm not biased, I cut some spruce today.


----------



## James Miller

Another load moved. I'll be stacking the rest from the bed of the truck as I'm already stacking over my head and that oak from Brian's place is heavy.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 726161
> Another load moved. I'll be stacking the rest from the bed of the truck as I'm already stacking over my head and that oak from Brian's place is heavy.


Looks great James.
Do the dogs try and pull the bottom pieces out .


----------



## James Miller

The dogs prefer the crab apple on the smaller racks out front.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Once this snow melts away I better get to this stack quickly or there will be nothing holding it up! The outside is leaning. I've been walking along kicking the top over as the snow recedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Jeff, as you cut, leave some limb wood at 2.5x stove length and a couple of rows from the top of your stacks use these pieces to 'link' the 2 rows, they then hold each other up


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Jeff, as you cut, leave some limb wood at 2.5x stove length and a couple of rows from the top of your stacks use these pieces to 'link' the 2 rows, they then hold each other up


There is some of that in there. The wind comes out of the west and hits the fence side. Many cycles shakes it loose anyway. I don't stack as high as I used to. I have even thought of using a cargo net or something to secure the stacks. Maybe some snow fence....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Back in 82 "some guy" came up with an idea for a graduation prank.
In 83 the "same guy" scrounged up an abandoned Vdub in the woods and then assembled a team of 8 and executed the prank .
"They" were never caught, 2 days later "They" even volunteered to take it down and hauled it away with the same truck after the school principle asked for volunteers .

We used an axe and a hacksaw to separate the body from the chassis then we loaded it onto my grandfather's 74 Chevy stepside 1/2 ton, drove it about 10 miles under the cover of darkness and unloaded it .
I was told that at the 25th year grad reunion many were still asking who did it lol






I swear that it was heavier coming off that roof than when we put it up there lol


Chit , did I say "I" and "We" ?


----------



## dancan

I guess I've been a scrounger for a long time lol


----------



## MustangMike

We were not quite that bad! We stole a 6' high wooden rabbit that was being used as an advertisement and put it on top of a car and relocated it on the lawn of one of my friend's girl friends.

I don't think her parent's were amused!


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I wish, we get in the 40's where I live and you definitely want an air con, some places in Aus get up around 55 deg and I certainly wouldn't want to live in any of those I love the snow when it flies but I certainly couldn't live in some of those places in the U.S. that have a mtr or more, that would do my head in I reckon.



Where abouts in Aus are you based bigfellowscott?


----------



## bigfellascott

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Where abouts in Aus are you based bigfellowscott?


Central Tablelands mate.


----------



## U&A

Fiskars Therapy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> Fiskars Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that stack!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Love that stack!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Thanks.[emoji3526]

Im fond of them.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Love that stack!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Maybe those would stay up a little better at your place.
When you were talking about the snow fencing where you saying wrapping the piles with it or putting it towards the top like was suggested with the longer wood, like stacking two rows 3' then set the fence on top, then add another foot to the top?
I think I hauled my last load in for the 18/19 season yesterday.


----------



## rarefish383

My butt is whooped. Started at 1030 almost finished clean up at 1230. Two hours on the 660 is ruff on old fat guys.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383




----------



## bigfellascott

Nice job Rarefish, I can vouch for how hard it is when you are a fat bastard, especially a really fat bastard! LOL I was out the other day with the 394 and I wasn't on it too long and that was enough for me, more so the picking up of the rounds, they were heavy buggers and it hurt my back (I shouldn't of been lifing them to be honest) the backs not the best at the best of times and I often injure it but I rolled the dice and am paid for it so to speak (I wasn't upto splitting it there and then as it was twisted gained stuff and that's hard work too LOL.

Winters almost here, we're having a wintery blast of weather at the moment (around 0 deg at the moment with a WCF of -4) and snow falling down on the NSW and Vic Alps so won't be long before winters really starts kicking in.

The Lopi Heater is doing a great job of keeping us warm which is great to see.


----------



## dancan

Well , spring is here and it was the hottest day of the year so far , 6C lol
The ground is still frozen except for the first 2" .
I had a few hours this afternoon so ,,,






Hmm , someone's been here before me 













Pioneerguy600 was there earlier this week and started working up this little patch that has a ton of blowdown and dead standing . I cut a tractor trail to get down there , a lot of it is ready to burn now , some is past it's best before date .










I hauled a bunch out of that tangle then headed back to the truck to bring back some of that fresh cut wood for burning .
Donkcam black spruce action shots !!!















Burns just fine


----------



## rarefish383

I run the 660 or Homelite 1050 cutting logs for firewood for hours on end. But, if you look at the two big limbs on the left, they held 20’ of log about chest high off the ground. The log never really touched the drive. So, I was holding the saw much higher than normal. Kind of off balance. When I sat down for lunch my back stiffened up bad. Plus I have a pretty bad umbilcal hernia and sometimes if I lift something heavy a piece of my intestine will pop through and I have to push it back in. It was giving me a fit too. But, I in the whirlpool now, so if I don’t drown I’ll be ok.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 726598



That is one whale of a lot of brush. I love my top handle when I wade into a mess like that.


----------



## turnkey4099

Very nice day today. Out with my cuting buddy working up a big willow and felling, pulling a couple scrub trees. worked the 441 hard and the 361 a little bit. We did more BS than work but left with everything on the ground, the big one half bucked and the littles all laying next to brush piles. I'll probably go back and finish up tomorrow. 

Farmer originally asked me to remove "all" the willows. They were planted back around 1900 in a single row for almost 1/2 mile along a stream. I was going to leave a few at the low end by his grain bins but he wanted them "all" gone. Then last week when I was working down there "I'm getting a bit of push back from the women, leave those next two" I thought of giving my my "*****" cap (given to me at christmasl a nice ball cap a wife had embroidered with "*****" across teh front) but then thought it *might not be a good idea. 
*
The row of trees are now gone exept for 5 at the top end and a couple ratty ones still to go at the bottom.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> The row of trees are now gone exept for 5 at the top end and a couple ratty ones still to go at the bottom.



What are you going to do when they're all gone?


----------



## LondonNeil

Time for a quick evening scrounge at the wood pile. returned with a car full of conifer zogger poles. food for he ms180, little splitting and then once dry it gets the fire going great.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Thanks.[emoji3526]
> 
> Im fond of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How do you go getting wood out of them?


----------



## James Miller

@rarefish383 this is how it came threw at my end.


----------



## James Miller

Helped steve clean up the mulberry this morning. Thought this was a pretty good load.
Then the FIL showed me how to really load the truck. 1,500lb of top soil .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Well , spring is here and it was the hottest day of the year so far , 6C lol
> The ground is still frozen except for the first 2" .
> I had a few hours this afternoon so ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm , someone's been here before me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneerguy600 was there earlier this week and started working up this little patch that has a ton of blowdown and dead standing . I cut a tractor trail to get down there , a lot of it is ready to burn now , some is past it's best before date .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hauled a bunch out of that tangle then headed back to the truck to bring back some of that fresh cut wood for burning .
> Donkcam black spruce action shots !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burns just fine


Looks like a great day Dan! Nice pictures as usual. Been burning a little spruce this week myself .

Withdrawals were getting to me so I took down a yard tree that was kinda in the way for our driveway entrance 
glad I didn’t make the top any longer
milled a few boards out of it to finish up woodshed add on
the ported 562 did pretty good, just under 3 minutes for 6’ cut


----------



## James Miller

@farmer steve the fun didn't end when I got home.
MIL decided it was time for the big apple tree to come down.Told her I didn't want to do it today because the wind was blowing against the way I wanted them to go but she wasn't hearing it. The right side I notched and hammered a wedge in the back cut it went right were I wanted it. Never used a wedge falling before dont know if I did it right but it worked.
Started working them up I'll get the rest through the week.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> How do you go getting wood out of them?



Reverse of how i built it. Take from the top and work my way down.

Is this a trick question [emoji848]

[emoji23][emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve the fun didn't end when I got home.View attachment 726682
> MIL decided it was time for the big apple tree to come down.Told her I didn't want to do it today because the wind was blowing against the way I wanted them to go but she wasn't hearing it. The right side I notched and hammered a wedge in the back cut it went right were I wanted it. Never used a wedge falling before dont know if I did it right but it worked.View attachment 726685
> Started working them up I'll get the rest through the week.



Apple is some good stuff. 

I see your little ones in the picture. It is so good seeing kids involved in this. Even if they’re not “working”, they are at least OUTSIDE learning about hard work. 

My boy (turning 4 in April). LOVES to go climb all over the trees i fall. Then the little guy actually like helping when its time to carry the wood. [emoji847]

You got to love those little helpers! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve the fun didn't end when I got home.



I didn't know where you were going with that for a moment there . 

Looks like summer has officially ended here, finally. Snow on the hills last night and this morning, and just the excuse I needed to light the fire. Some scrounged peppermint in there atm. Twas given the Cowcat Mk II seal of approval.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Reverse of how i built it. Take from the top and work my way down.
> 
> Is this a trick question [emoji848]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> You must be a tall bugger, they look over 6ft high to me, hence why I asked the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> I didn't know where you were going with that for a moment there .
> 
> Looks like summer has officially ended here, finally. Snow on the hills last night and this morning, and just the excuse I needed to light the fire. Some scrounged peppermint in there atm. Twas given the Cowcat Mk II seal of approval.
> 
> View attachment 726760



We had some snow around my area too, nothing much but winter will be upon us soon enough and my heaters been going flatout for the last few days and on and off for a week or two now.

Got out again today to cut a bit more wood, I didn't do much just wanted to get out side and have a drive and tossed the saw in just incase I spotted something worth cutting.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> We had some snow around my area too, nothing much but winter will be upon us soon enough and my heaters been going flatout for the last few days and on and off for a week or two now.
> 
> Got out again today to cut a bit more wood, I didn't do much just wanted to get out side and have a drive and tossed the saw in just incase I spotted something worth cutting.



You forgot to post the pics...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Went out this morning with 3 mates and cut 3 loads, stringy, peppermint and gum. *(no splitting required yeah)! I love wood you can just toss straight in the heater*.



definitely count me in on that one, too! pick it up and fits rite into the fireplace... no cutting or splitting req'd!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to do when they're all gone?



I'm putting the word out that I am looking for another score like that one. Got my eye on a good prospect only a few miles from the house.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Umm... that first picture don’t look like a 395...
> 
> The heavy snow we had this year was kinda hard on trees. Few aspen trees down at momsView attachment 725227
> Figured I’d try to cut this one up first and keep it off the fence. View attachment 725229
> Pretty tired after post holing through 3’ of snow and not doing much chainsaw/wood work all winter. Sure be glad when snow melts and wood season opens again. Weight of the heavy snow and wind snapped off a pineView attachment 725232
> noticed a couple more aspens on the way outView attachment 725233
> Havent made it around the whole place yet but I’m sure there’s more. This will be enough to help get me back in shape and stave off the withdrawals for a bit. Might even mill a few boards out of the pine.



looks like good deer hunting countryside. I like the pix... and rolling hills. reminds me of some of the ski slopes up in the Cascades...


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot to post the pics...




Nah never took any, wasn't worth it - she was only a few limbs I spotted and figured might as well grab em and cut em up, seem to burn fine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> It's a Beer hey. I gave up drinking beer about 2mths ago now (*was good for 90-120 beers a week* but it wasn't doing me any good really so decided to stop! I just drink now.



are you kidding? omg 2 6-pks or more a day?...


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> definitely count me in on that one, too! pick it up and fits rite into the fireplace... no cutting or splitting req'd!



Yep definitely my type of firewood, beats splitting the bastards!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> My climbing buddy turned 65 and was planning on retiring this year. A month ago he blew a disc in his back and had to have surgery. He's doing well, but says he's done climbing. He has a brand new, less than 1 hour MS 261 with 20" bar he paid right at $600, He might have said he had extra chains and bar for the saw, I forget, a snatch block he paid $200, lanyard for the block $50, 3/4 inch bull line $200, new saddle, spikes, hand saws, other smaller ropes. He asked if I knew any one interested? If any of you PA guys want to make an offer I'll pass it on. I'm going over to take a load of stuff to an auction. He has a big generator for the house, *a Troy Built Horse tiller*. Ill get a better inventory tomorrow and some pics. I'd buy all of his tree gear, but I'm already buying his JD with a 4'snowblower and leaf bagger, so I'm tapped out. I can meet anyone in the G-burg area, Reading, or some half way points. If some one wanted to get into climbing he has all the modern gadgets, descenders, and most of it's brand new. He said he would not sell any old climbing gear or ropes, just the new stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Saiso said:


> Awesome! Can you recommend how to find decent older tractors in our neck of the woods? Kijiji and Facebook probably easiest? What should I maybe avoid completely? My family and I hope to buy one soon enough but I’d be going in half blindfolded




you might want to consider new, too. these days small farm rigs can be had for $100 +/- a month. small down. 25-30 hp diesel. new. payout can be 72 months... older can be one prob after another even if running good when acquired. with new u wont have to split the cases for any thing, any time soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> *Saiso, the trouble with older ones is that they can be expensive to repair very quickly. I also never buy new but with zero interest for 3, 5 or 7 years for some tractors it really make sense for someone just starting out. You will likely keep the tractor for a very long time if you buy right the 1st time.* There will be no surprise repair bills other than you doing something with it that you shouldn't be doing. I've only had a couple of tractors and really liked them both. Both were more tractor than I needed when I bought them but turned out really good. I now have a Kubota L35 TLB which means it is an industrial tractor with a quick attach back hoe. I needed a basement drain installed and the money I saved by doing it myself paid for half of the tractor. If you are planning on a bandmill at some time then I would buy a model that can lift some weight and 4x4 is a must. Few older tractors are 4x4 and most don't have the rear hydraulic outlets which will be handy for attachments which you will need or want at some point.



same page, same thoughts...

for flat land I would be ok with 2-whl drive. 4 is nice. a tractor needs tools. a shredder is almost a must. box blade nice, too. diesel over gasoline. and get a bucket, too. often there are low hrs deals to be found. under 100 hrs. but, pvt seller. so bank financing. the tractor deals financed are tractor deals... not consumer loans...


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> are you kidding? omg 2 6-pks or more a day?...



Same amount here for too many years before I cut way back about 5 years ago. Still do 2 in the afternoons and then another 2 before bed. Doc all over my rear to quit altogether but I told him that, considering my age, if I quit at most it might cut my life expectancy by a day or two.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Sad that theres people around that still feel that way about Echo equipment.



I have 3 echo pieces of equipment. I like them a lot. my SRM 3100 weed whacker for fence line trimming is a workhorse and is 22 yrs old... been running OE since new other than tank and line hub upgrade. carb overhaul, metering diaphragm is in the works... I really like my limber/trimmer CS-271 a real lil hornet!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> The second half of that sounds much like the tree guys who will buy the farm ranch saws, they say if they're gonna run them over, drop them from the bucket, and straight gas them in a yr it's not worth buying a pro saw, there's only so much time to be saved on cutting a branch anyway. Yes I said that , it's just one type of business model and I know many will disagree, that's okay.
> *For people who will only run a saw once in a while(to me less than a card worth of cutting a yr) and don't run 2-stroke equipment else wise, they should just buy canned fuel. It can save a lot on repairs for the average person, and a lot of time for someone who is handy.*
> Your dad sounds like a great guy to work for, I'm sure he had high expectations, but it also seems he gave you what you needed to met those requirements . I can say with certainty that's not been the case with all my employers .



good advice! pricey, but good fuel. I use both. gasoline I mix... and premix no ethanol. I also use a bit of premix to prime my XMark when it has been sitting a spell. I figure a bit of oil in the fuel for a start... good on the cyl walls vs gasoline washing them down... fires right up !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> yep, don't need a gun when you have a donk!! AKA @bigfellascott in his younger years.



lol - I knew a feller kinda like that. Chigger wasn't his name but close. it dint take much to fire off his 'tude! I have seen him more than once... stomping around... " I am going to **** somebody up real fast! and I mean fast!!! if...."

lol, but he was a heck of a machinist!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my immediate area continues to provide a steady source of ez scrounge oak. older wood, but just fine for my outdoor fireplace, mr Brutus.

couple limbs picked up. was bigger (4-5) but had burned some by time I took pix.. the burl I keep.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then few days later I spotted this pile and culled out some more... few houses down the path


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then a friend stopped by and we cut up the stash. made a nice pile of firewood with some other I had yet to cut up


.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

"Burns just fine!"


----------



## James Miller

Any of you scroungers have any thoughts or suggestions about setting up the 7910 with a 20" bar and 8 pin rim. It would get used a lot more with a 20.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> are you kidding? omg 2 6-pks or more a day?...



No that was pretty normal for me, sometimes 30 or more cans a day at times, sometimes 90 cans in 2 days sometimes more.

I don't mind a drink and can drink hence my decision I had to change and change I did, I don't drink alcohol at all now - I just stopped dead, I don't feel any better for it which is a bit disappointing in some ways but happy for now not to be drinking alcohol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Any of you scroungers have any thoughts or suggestions about setting up the 7910 with a 20" bar and 8 pin rim. It would get used a lot more with a 20.


I’m running 24”, stock rim on the 79xx’s and 20”, stock rims on the 64xx’s. The 79’s do suck more fuel than the 64’s. Leaving them this way for my use.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> No that was pretty normal for me, sometimes 30 or more cans a day at times, sometimes 90 cans in 2 days sometimes more.
> 
> I don't mind a drink and can drink hence my decision I had to change and change I did, I don't drink alcohol at all now - I just stopped dead, I don't feel any better for it which is a bit disappointing in some ways but happy for now not to be drinking alcohol.


I walked upstairs last night with a beer in my hand and the wife just looked at me. I used to drink till I blacked out. Once i started i just didn't stop. Nowadays I'm lucky if i have 10 beers in a year. Never felt any physical difference but it maid me feel better about my self when I stopped drinking like I had nothing to live for.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I’m running 24”, stock rim on the 79xx’s and 20”, stock rims on the 64xx’s. The 79’s do suck more fuel than the 64’s. Leaving them this way for my use.


I have a 24 on the saw now. I dont use it cause I dont want to deal with the extra bar length when most of what I cut doesn't even need a 20. The 8 pin rim idea is more because I like to tinker, kinda how the 3/8lp conversion happened with the 490.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> I walked upstairs last night with a beer in my hand and the wife just looked at me. I used to drink till I blacked out. Once i started i just didn't stop. Nowadays I'm lucky if i have 10 beers in a year. Never felt any physical difference but it maid me feel better about my self when I stopped drinking like I had nothing to live for.



Yeah I hear ya mate, I never blacked out, only reason I'd stop was usually cos I'd run out, sometimes I'd only have a few but most of the time it was on for young and old, I just couldn't stop myself from drinking if they were there I was drinking them that simple and it was usually until they were all gone 99% of the time, I never seemed to get effected by hangovers as a rule.

Last time I went camping I drank 1.5 cartons of heavies, a bottle of wild turkey honey and half a bottle of my mates Jim Beam, that was the first night! LOL and I was fine the next day, my mate on the other hand was not good at all, up vomiting and didn't surface until the 4pm that afternoon and wasn't in good shape then either, me I just went on drinking and finished the next 2 ctns over the next day and a bit before heading home.

It's expensive being a drunk, one of the reasons I gave it up but the main reason was to help get myself healthier which has sort of happened but not to the extent I was hoping for at this stage but I guess I have to start somewhere hey.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my immediate area continues to provide a steady source of ez scrounge oak. older wood, but just fine for my outdoor fireplace, mr Brutus.
> 
> couple limbs picked up. was bigger (4-5) but had burned some by time I took pix.. the burl I keep. View attachment 726777



What's the plans for the Burl? some nice knife handles come out of burls.


----------



## U&A

Im 5’8”.
Ya got ta climbing the first few times. If you don’t want to climb....make them shorter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

They forget us short people all the time.


----------



## MustangMike

Cutting back or stopping the drinking is long term healthy for ya. Luckily, I realized I had to do it when I first got married and had a daughter. Many of my friends never changed, and we have buried a # of them and others are just disabled, many of them younger than me. It is a shame.

Guys that can't drive their nice cars any more, or don't get to see their Grandkids grow up … what a shame! I don't want that to be me!


----------



## rarefish383

I've got a pair of those two tone disco shoes from the 80's. The ones with 3" soles. Just sayin, there yours if you want them?


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> Any of you scroungers have any thoughts or suggestions about setting up the 7910 with a 20" bar and 8 pin rim. It would get used a lot more with a 20.


I run a 20 on my ms460. It's a very handy bar length for the wood I cut. I find I can cut 24-28" rounds from one side by overbucking from the top first then coming down. Most wood I cut is 18" or less which is perfect for the 20" bar. Longer bar would be justified if I cut more big wood. Mine has the factory 7 pin, I just file the rakers down some and it pulls it fine. Nice big corn chips! I have heard more experienced guys say to choose a bar longer than 90% of your wood. If you can keep the nose out of the cut, the bar will last longer and not wear right at the nose joint. You'd have to cut a lot more than me to worry about wearing out bars. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> I've got a pair of those two tone disco shoes from the 80's. The ones with 3" soles. Just sayin, there yours if you want them?



You WOULD have those..... wouldn’t you.....[emoji849].

I dont want to disrupt you wardrobe so you keep them brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Cutting back or stopping the drinking is long term healthy for ya. Luckily, I realized I had to do it when I first got married and had a daughter. Many of my friends never changed, and we have buried a # of them and others are just disabled, many of them younger than me. It is a shame.
> 
> Guys that can't drive their nice cars any more, or don't get to see their Grandkids grow up … what a shame! I don't want that to be me!



I usually have 2 beers a night. One with dinner and one after. The Germans say its ok so its got to be[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Maybe those would stay up a little better at your place.
> When you were talking about the snow fencing where you saying wrapping the piles with it or putting it towards the top like was suggested with the longer wood, like stacking two rows 3' then set the fence on top, then add another foot to the top?
> I think I hauled my last load in for the 18/19 season yesterday.


I was thinking of using snow fence like a cargo net to hold against the page wire fence. I've been wanting to try building a beehive stack for a while ever since I read this book. Might have to give it a go.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> You WOULD have those..... wouldn’t you.....[emoji849].
> 
> I dont want to disrupt you wardrobe so you keep them brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, I was just trying to give James some hope. I was the first one on the MD U campus with a Disco Sucks T-Shirt. Just took a big majik marker and wrote it on a white shirt. Unfortunately, I didn't "trade mark" it and sell them, would have made a fortune.


----------



## MustangMike

I usually prefer Red Wine in the cooler weather, but yea, 2 or 3 wine or beer a day is just fine for most of us.

But when you've killed a 6 pack for breakfast … Huston we have a problem!


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> I was thinking of using snow fence like a cargo net to hold against the page wire fence. I've been wanting to try building a beehive stack for a while ever since I read this book. Might have to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



If you do the snow fence at least cut it in like 4 foot pieces so as you work your way down the stack burning the wood you’re not dealing with a 25 foot long piece of snow fence. Just take off the pieces as you work your way down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfused

First scrounge of 2019 & picture of the new to me wood hauler 1997 F-250 HD 4X4. Only 83,000 miles on the clock, should last the rest of my life


----------



## U&A

WHAT A GEM!!

great find on the truck!

Rust?

Which transmission?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> are you kidding? omg 2 6-pks or more a day?...


Thats why hes not allowed in Canada.


----------



## farmer steve

hamish said:


> Thats why hes not allowed in Canada.


Hmmm. I know some Canadiens.


----------



## Logger nate

cornfused said:


> First scrounge of 2019 & picture of the new to me wood hauler 1997 F-250 HD 4X4. Only 83,000 miles on the clock, should last the rest of my life View attachment 726856


Nice! Looks like a good one.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> Im 5’8”.
> Ya got ta climbing the first few times. If you don’t want to climb....make them shorter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah righto, yeah I was wondering how it all worked. I'll just stick to running my wood along the fenceline, or just leaving it in a heap


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Cutting back or stopping the drinking is long term healthy for ya. Luckily, I realized I had to do it when I first got married and had a daughter. Many of my friends never changed, and we have buried a # of them and others are just disabled, many of them younger than me. It is a shame.
> 
> Guys that can't drive their nice cars any more, or don't get to see their Grandkids grow up … what a shame! I don't want that to be me!



Yeah that's what I figured too Mike, something had to change so I figured first step was sorting the alcohol consumption side of things and go from there, I don't miss not drinking, I know I can't have any because I will start drinking again if I do so for me it's complete abstenance which is a PITA in some ways but I know I can't control it at all so it's best avoided in my situation.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> They forget us short people all the time.


And fat ones!


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> We had some snow around my area too, nothing much but winter will be upon us soon enough and my heaters been going flatout for the last few days and on and off for a week or two now.



I understand that you are in a different hemisphere. But seeing you guys talk about '_the start of winter_', just as our last snow is melting, still makes me shake my head.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> I understand that you are in a different hemisphere. But seeing you guys talk about '_the start of winter_', just as our las snow is melting, still makes me shake my head.
> 
> Philbert



I know! Right!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> I understand that you are in a different hemisphere. But seeing you guys talk about '_the start of winter_', just as our las snow is melting, still makes me shake my head.
> 
> Philbert



 It must feel like winter will never end!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> It must feel like winter will never end!


What winter? We have global warming/climate change and the world is going to end in 12 years unless we get zero emissions.


----------



## cornfused

U&A said:


> WHAT A GEM!!
> 
> great find on the truck!
> 
> Rust?
> 
> Which transmission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rust...Florida truck (no salvage/flood) it has the auto w/overdrive & 4.10 gears. Has the heavy front axle & springs for slide in camper. Talked to the original owner (I'm 2nd) & he told me it is all original except the tires. He has gotten too old to drive and sold it to the dealership I got it from.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cornfused said:


> No rust...Florida truck (no salvage/flood) it has the auto w/overdrive & 4.10 gears. Has the heavy front axle & springs for slide in camper. Talked to the original owner (I'm 2nd) & he told me it is all original except the tires. He has gotten too old to drive and sold it to the dealership I got it from.


That’s a beauty in your avatar.


----------



## cornfused

Dahmer said:


> That’s a beauty in your avatar.


That parade queen belongs to my cousin in Idaho. We restored it in the 70's and it hasn't done any work since then


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> What winter? We have global warming/climate change and the world is going to end in 12 years unless we get zero emissions.


Dont know how anyone on AS can say man maid climate change and then fire up a saw and cut wood.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> What winter? We have global warming/climate change and the world is going to end in 12 years unless we get zero emissions.



Nutbags the lot of em! We have the same crap going on over here with all these greeny halfwits trying to convice everyone the worlds going to end if we don't change our ways. They get upset over here about burning coal and want everything to be solar or wind powered, which in some states they rely on heavily and they are always running out of power and having to tap into our coal powered generators to keep the lights on

The same halfwits that say killing animals to eat is wrong, yet they happily kill a plant and eat it!


----------



## dancan

Big sky day up here today ! 





Hmmm , looks like I'm late 






We worked the same area that I was in yesterday , had to use the Donkcam again lol






We got a couple of rows in Jerry's truck and a row of 24" in mine 










It was a great day , we did a walkabout and found a chit ton of dead maple that we're gonna have to make a new trail to get .
It was a great afternoon


----------



## James Miller

1 more cut and I was done for the night.
Made a dollar here. FIL told me apple dont split with an axe. Stuff popped right apart.


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> Big sky day up here today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm , looks like I'm late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We worked the same area that I was in yesterday , had to use the Donkcam again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a couple of rows in Jerry's truck and a row of 24" in mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day , we did a walkabout and found a chit ton of dead maple that we're gonna have to make a new trail to get .
> It was a great afternoon


----------



## bigfellascott

How do you find the Dolmar?


----------



## dancan

Stock , it's lackluster , open the muffler , get rid of the cat and internal plumbing and it's a different saw .
The Av is good so it's smooth in the hands and it starts easy , plenty of power with a 12" bar , I might try a 14" but I like it with the 12" .
I dropped a 12" pine and a 10" maple with it today , no need to go get a bigger saw 
Fuel mileage is real good .


----------



## MustangMike

Well the snow has all melted here, and yesterday felt like Spring, but I got a call from Mechanic Matt, he took his family up to my Cabin … there is still snow … and it was snowing … and wind blown trees were down across the road!


----------



## dancan

I usually wait till Easter to take my winter tires off and say that winter is over lol


----------



## JustJeff

Winter made a comeback here this weekend. Carried another stack of wood up today to get us through the week.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t get a bunch but the ground is covered with snow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Dont know how anyone on AS can say man maid climate change and then fire up a saw and cut wood.


It’s hard to put sarcasm into a typed message.


----------



## KiwiBro

What's a man maid got to do with climate change anyway and how are they any more or less harmful to the climate than a woman maid?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> What's a man maid got to do with climate change anyway and how are they any more or less harmful to the climate than a woman maid?


lmao


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> No that was pretty normal for me, sometimes 30 or more cans a day at times, sometimes 90 cans in 2 days sometimes more.
> 
> I don't mind a drink and can drink hence my decision I had to change and change I did, I don't drink alcohol at all now - I just stopped dead, I don't feel any better for it which is a bit disappointing in some ways but happy for now not to be drinking alcohol.



good for you to stop. all I could say was, "OMG! his poor liver!" 30 cans a day! wow how many oz? 16? 12? or? brand if u don't mind saying...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> What's the plans for the Burl? some nice knife handles come out of burls.



I cut it off a trunk cause it was a burl. currently, I just use it as a HD _paperweight_! i'll post a pix of the other side.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Cutting back or stopping the drinking is long term healthy for ya. Luckily, I realized I had to do it when I first got married and had a daughter. Many of my friends never changed, and we have buried a # of them and others are just disabled, many of them younger than me. It is a shame.
> 
> *Guys that can't drive their nice cars any more,* or don't get to see their Grandkids grow up … what a shame! I don't want that to be me!



u r right MM - happened here last night... well, early this morning. 2 am. N side of town. alcohol involved. nice new white pickup truck and a new gray Camaro. only half the Camaro remained. and the p/u looked like a jump for some snowboarding competition... two women... one DUI.... x'd over the centerline and hit the other. the Camaro hit the truck. full on headon!! square on the kisser!! BOOM! said those who had heard it. the Camaro spun off the road and burst into flames. driver, trapped... perished on scene. p/u driver dragged from vehicle, but passed at hospital. gruesome... drinking and driving, dozing or texting. as u say...

_… what a shame!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> *I've got a pair of those two tone disco shoes from the 80's. The ones with 3" soles. Just sayin*, there yours if you want them?



 great story!  the honesty!  I gotz a pretty good story, too... but I am keeping it on the QT! but thanks for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I was thinking of using snow fence like a cargo net to hold against the page wire fence. I've been wanting to try building a beehive stack for a while ever since I read this book. Might have to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



thanks. just ordered it from my local library. looking fwd to getting it. D ick Proenneke from AK - Twin Lakes always did his cutting by hand. he called a chain saw a Norwegian Wood Rasp! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I usually prefer Red Wine in the cooler weather, but yea, 2 or 3 wine or beer a day is just fine for most of us.
> 
> *But when you've killed a 6 pack for breakfast* … Houston, we have a problem!



umm, MM - that's a 6-pk _before_ noon, right? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Winter made a comeback here this weekend. Carried another stack of wood up today to get us through the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



same here, but on a bit dif scale. cold weekend for us. worked outside all day today. breezy at times, but enjoyed the coolness. knowing it soon will be gone.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Dont know how anyone on AS can say man maid climate change and then fire up a saw and cut wood.



Heating with wood is far better than any other source. When wood decays it releases CO2, when it burns it releases CO2. It is pretty much carbon neutral as that wood will eventually release the same amount of CO2 as when we burn it. Of course that is in the long run as burning releases it sooner.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> umm, MM - that's a 6-pk _before_ noon, right? lol



One of my brothers crawled into a beer bottle at 16 and never surfaced. He would down 2 while waiting for the coffee to make in the mornings. He died in his 40s from alcohol problems.


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> We had some snow around my area too, nothing much but winter will be upon us soon enough and my heaters been going flatout for the last few days and on and off for a week or two now.
> 
> Got out again today to cut a bit more wood, I didn't do much just wanted to get out side and have a drive and tossed the saw in just incase I spotted something worth cutting.


Hey Scott I did the 170km Newcrest Orange ride on Sunday it reached a max of 14c deg. I was worried it would snow first thing in the morning riding to the start line. Luckily it didn’t, ended up being a great day (6 hrs actually). I was handed a beer at the finish line but I figured I’d earned it.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good for you to stop. all I could say was, "OMG! his poor liver!" 30 cans a day! wow how many oz? 16? 12? or? brand if u don't mind saying...



Not sure of oz - 375ml cans Iron Jack Heavies = I think they are 4.5% - yeah I could imagine the liver wasn't enjoying it but I certainly was.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Scott I did the 170km Newcrest Orange ride on Sunday it reached a max of 14c deg. I was worried it would snow first thing in the morning riding to the start line. Luckily it didn’t, ended up being a great day (6 hrs actually). I was handed a beer at the finish line but I figured I’d earned it.



Lucky you didn't come out this way, she snowed on the higher elevations around here (not sure if it settled or not) it got to -6deg with the WCF - was fresh but still not enough to get me out of shorts and T-shirt.


----------



## farmer steve

gonna try and scrounge a utility pole when they come to replace it. The Honda lost.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> gonna try and scrounge a utility pole when they come to replace it. The Honda lost.
> View attachment 727043


Hope they lived.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Hope they lived.


only 1 person and he was stihl kicking when they cut him out but he was hurting.


----------



## LondonNeil

As long as the wood is locally havested, minimising carbon released in processing, and from a sustainable/managed source, then it's pretty good. Nothing is perfect.

Trouble comes when firstf is clear felled and not managed. Also I've read that a rotted tree doesn't release all its carbon, a significant amount ends up as long term carbon in the soil. So burning is worse, and felling can, if done poorly, lead to soil erosion or degraded quality so carbon in the soil can be released. I'm not saying burning wood is bad, I don't think it is, but we should be cognisant that it's not entirely straightforward....
Nothing is where the environment and climate are involved.... It's very complex.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> umm, MM - that's a 6-pk _before_ noon, right? lol



No, one of my friends would kill a 6 pack at breakfast before he ever left the house. He was a few years younger than me, but is gone now. Was also an avid chainsaw guy, had an 038 4 ever.

I still do his wife's tax return, and sometimes some of his daughters.


----------



## square1

Last load until it dries out a bunch!


----------



## cat10ken

Looks like a nice load of red elm to me Square 1. That a favorite of mine.


----------



## James Miller

Did a little cleaning up this morning. Tired of stepping on round to get to the next thing to be cut. Little more to go on this one then I'll start the next.


----------



## farmer steve

Todays fun. 2 buckets of oak,and 1 ash . All dead. And a box turtle. Moved him to a nice safe place in the sun.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> As long as the wood is locally havested, minimising carbon released in processing, and from a sustainable/managed source, then it's pretty good. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> Trouble comes when firstf is clear felled and not managed. Also I've read that a rotted tree doesn't release all its carbon, a significant amount ends up as long term carbon in the soil. So burning is worse, and felling can, if done poorly, lead to soil erosion or degraded quality so carbon in the soil can be released. I'm not saying burning wood is bad, I don't think it is, but we should be cognisant that it's not entirely straightforward....
> Nothing is where the environment and climate are involved.... It's very complex.


There's also a growing body of work detailing how the current thinning processes of plantation management is not putting on maximum growth nor maximising carbon retention. Regrettably though, I haven't read how this translates to the bottom line of the forest companies. Such a focus, in any great detail, seems conspicuously absent. They'd only have to make the financial case for what they term structural complexity enhancement and every forest owner would be beating down the door of the absurd carbon credit, market-intervening govt manipulators, seeking more carbon credits for managing their forests according to SCE, regardless of whether or not it's proven to work in Radiata plantations here.


----------



## hamish

No spruce to be found, its a cedar day


----------



## dancan

I found a fir tree on Sunday that another scrounger got to before me












Not an ant left !
Clean through a 12" fir , he got it from both sides , that's one tough pecker Lol
I usually leave the dead standing and blowdown fir in the woods for the bugs and critters because of the lower btu's .
That's how I balance my carbon footprint


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Kind of a messy bore cut.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Kind of a messy bore cut.


----------



## U&A

Good day today! [emoji16]Started stacking #4. Warm all week. 44 today 55 tomorrow. Had my 2 best buds with me [emoji6]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

"and a box turtle"...lol


----------



## muddstopper

Havent seen anything lately to scrounge. No bad winstorms, or heavy snow, not much falling around me. Thats a good thing and I aint complaining. Did sell a saw to a guy that had a dead maple fall on his house. From his pics the damage was minimal caught the corner of his porch. He lived to far away or I would have cut it for him. I did scrounge up a old 266se today. $10. Saw feels like it has good compression, but the chain is rusted to the bar. Might try to fire it up tomorrow. It has been setting for a while without a gas cap, probably have to go thru the carb. Dirty as sin, but maybe it will clean up.


----------



## MustangMike

Box Turtles (AKA Helmets) are so cool, they are actually little tortoises (not turtles) and can live to be over 100 years old. The bottom of the shell has hinges front and back, so they can close right up!

Great pic Steve, I love seeing them!


----------



## bigfellascott

Went for a little drive in the Pines today and cut up what I think is either red gum or red box? not sure but it burns nicely and puts out nice heat and seems long burning so will be great for the overnight wood I think. 

It's heavy and dense wood and took some splitting by my mate but he got it done whilst I operated the chainsaw.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Box Turtles (AKA Helmets) are so cool, they are actually little tortoises (not turtles) and can live to be over 100 years old. The bottom of the shell has hinges front and back, so they can close right up!
> 
> Great pic Steve, I love seeing them!


Mike, a couple years ago I was walking up the drive to my hunting property in WV. Lots of times I park at the bottom and creep up the overgrown drive to see if I can spook some deer, or maybe see my first bear. Every one has seen a bear but me. I was walking back down and saw a box turtle in one of the tire tracks and bent down to move him. Had to stop, couldn't interrupt turtle ****.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t do any actual physical scrounging but made a “contact” scrounge. Tree service ad on CL for 3 nice red oak, you cut and haul, problem was almost 50 miles away. Responded to the ad and told the guy I’m always needing good wood for some people in their 80’s that can no longer cut and if he had any jobs in my area I was interested. Told me to give him my phone number and he would contact me if he was within 20 miles or less of me. We’ll see.


----------



## Bullvi22

Dad asked me to come over and help drop a chinese chestnut in their back yard. Everything went well, I was amazed we managed not to flatten the fence or a dog. We cabled a couple of pieces and they went where we wanted them to, all in all a great day.

Actually ran the poulan more than the 310, that little booger impressed me. Of course it also made my hands numb after 10 minutes.


----------



## James Miller

Never seen this before. Makes it sound like any spark could start the apocalypse. Went from fire weather warning to red flag in the past hour.


----------



## dancan

Same kind of warnings up here for today but with more stuff lol
Up to 2 3/4" of rain mixed with snow this morning ,lightning and winds of up to 50mph .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 727538
> Never seen this before. Makes it sound like any spark could start the apocalypse. Went from fire weather warning to red flag in the past hour.


i wonder if i should put my spark screen back in the saws James since we are gonna be up in the mountains cutting today.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> i wonder if i should put my spark screen back in the saws James since we are gonna be up in the mountains cutting today.


What's a spark screen!!!!


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> What's a spark screen!!!!



LOL that's what I was thinking, bugger putting em in (I don't run em in mine either) I can't say I've seen a spark ever come out of my saws. Funny thing happened last year in summer my mate fixes saws and mowers etc anyway he did some work on a Stihl 064 I think it was, ran it for a few mins and put it on his lawn and within a min or so the lawn caught on fire from the heat off it I guess? bloody weird, never seen anything like it before in my life.


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Same kind of warnings up here for today but with more stuff lol
> Up to 2 3/4" of rain mixed with snow this morning ,lightning and winds of up to 50mph .


20-25cm of snow here today, apparently, in northern NB.


----------



## rarefish383

bigfellascott said:


> LOL that's what I was thinking, bugger putting em in (I don't run em in mine either) I can't say I've seen a spark ever come out of my saws. Funny thing happened last year in summer my mate fixes saws and mowers etc anyway he did some work on a Stihl 064 I think it was, ran it for a few mins and put it on his lawn and within a min or so the lawn caught on fire from the heat off it I guess? bloody weird, never seen anything like it before in my life.


I don’t know about sparks, but I’ve had flames shoot out. I had my Super 1050 on the mill once, and over ran the fuel tank. It has a Nova II chip in it, and that advances the timing a little, makes it harder to pull over. Like a 100 CC saw with no decomp isn’t hard enough. I gave it a hard pull and it backfired and a flame shot out of the muffler and set the spilled gas on fire, poof, the whole saw went. Ran up to the garage and grabbed the extinguisher. It scorched the rubber hadle wrap and that’s all. Still runs great.

I’ve set grass and sawdust on fire making flush cuts on big stumps. Just pat it out with your hand and keep cutting.


----------



## Philbert

Several wildfires have been attributed to sparks from power equipment, or with spilled fuel, hot mufflers, etc.

http://www.preventwildfireca.org/Equipment-Use/

https://wildfiretoday.com/2017/02/23/stihl-recalls-100000-chain-saws/


Philbert


----------



## Be Stihl

Maple and Oak scrounge today, found both laying near the side of the road. Only a few rounds of each, but I’ll take it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Doctor said nothing over 10lbs for 6-8 weeks, had to scrounge a lil lightweight saw.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> What's a spark screen!!!!


That pile of stuff laying on my work bench. Was going to go finish cleaning up the last tree in that older guys yard but the winds here were terrible. With all the ash he has I figured it would be prudent to stay away from potential falling ball bats.


----------



## dancan

Saiso said:


> 20-25cm of snow here today, apparently, in northern NB.



Thanks for taking one for the team , rain event here


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok experts. Cherry came down on the hill behind the neighbors. Can’t get to it with the truck, if I can get it down and section it I can drag the sections with the quad. Question is, how to get it down safely. Diameter at wedged point is about 16”, length of tree is around 35’. Where it’s wedged is about 5’ high on up side of slope, over 6’ on downside. Its wedged, no light between either standing trunk and fallen trunk. My idea was to upcut trunk halfway to let it drop then pull wedged trunk sideways with quad to let it drop then finish bucking. It also brought down 3 nice 6”-8” oak limbs that go home too.


----------



## abbott295

Looking at it on the laptop, but I can't post from there. Are both ends free, or is it still attached at the root end? If so, there are probably some sideways forces in there. How much is hard to judge, but it would want to pinch a saw if you cut into it at the wrong spot. I have trees like that too. The other side of it is that it could move sideways violently as pressure is released, possibly a sideways barber chair. I have not attempted mine yet, but I would probably start cutting off of the free end, and then study and think some more about those forces.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

abbott295 said:


> Looking at it on the laptop, but I can't post from there. Are both ends free, or is it still attached at the root end? If so, there are probably some sideways forces in there. How much is hard to judge, but it would want to pinch a saw if you cut into it at the wrong spot. I have trees like that too. The other side of it is that it could move sideways violently as pressure is released, possibly a sideways barber chair. I have not attempted mine yet, but I would probably start cutting off of the free end, and then study and think some more about those forces.


I’m going to cut from the side that if there is any side slap it “should” go away from me with me being on the uphill side and the closest vertical tree being towards me, releasing energy away from me. Can’t really start at the “free” end as it’s stuck in the ground. Starting at that end to me opens me up to a 35’ fly rod.


----------



## U&A

If the top of the tree is already at the ground slowly buck the tree from top down until the stress is relieved.

At least that’s what I would probably do only based on looking at the pictures. Dosnt look to bad. 

I did one last year that was split about 8 feet up but had not quite fallen yet so I cut it in a way to let it barber chair in a sense. 

Worked well.

My goal falling at a tree is always to try and help the tree do what it wants if i can. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## abbott295

If the free end is stuck in the ground, it ain't free. Be careful out there.


----------



## U&A

abbott295 said:


> If the free end is stuck in the ground, it ain't free. Be careful out there.



Missed that part.

Good call sir.

You are right. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## abbott295

One reason I have not tried doing any of mine is that I am usually working alone. I don't trust those trees. Do not do it by yourself; have a helper, observer, someone to call 911 if needed.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Maybe a top view hand drawn schematic will help. If I upcut at X to let the tree drop, the standing closest trunk on the left pivots the force away plus the furthest trunk on left has end captured preventing trunk from pivoting towards me. To the right of the X cut are two standing 4”-6” trees that will block the upper half from springing back. Does this help?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The pic, duh!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats an easy one. Burn it where it is.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats an easy one. Burn it where it is.


What part of “No” don’t you understand.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> What part of “No” don’t you understand.


I don't understand why you felt it necessary to wrap the word no with quotation marks.


----------



## MustangMike

Start at the ends and take as much weight off the suspended part as possible. The less potential energy you are dealing with, the safer you are.


----------



## echomeister

some cherry scrounged , mostly to give the 590 a spring wake up.


----------



## abbott295

Dahmer, in the morning light, I can start to see your tree instead of mine. The butt end splintered off and is now wedged between its own stump and another tree, correct? And the top end is stuck in the ground out beyond a couple smaller trees, right? 

Can you do something to pull or push the top end, (come-along, heavy equipment) to get pressure off of the bind? If that butt end drops to the ground, that would indicate the pressure is off. How easy this would be depends on how stuck in the ground it is. Cutting off whatever is holding it to the ground is an option also, especially if you can do it from farther away, pole saw maybe. There is always a good chance that it will pinch a saw because you are dealing with a combination of forces, the sideways bind, and gravity working in different directions. 

Any time a tree has fallen against other trees, there could be branches or limbs that were broken hung up in trees and could fall anytime. 

Another possibility could be to cut off the stump that the butt is wedged against. Maybe cut off what is above the down tree and then cut the rest of the stump below it. You know which way that would want to go (away from the down tree that is pushing on it). Notch it and approach the back cut carefully. Again, from farther away, pole saw, or big saw with a long bar so you are behind the down tree. Or maybe with an axe so you can hear any noise the stump or the tree makes as it starts to move. 

And always, be careful, watch out for things above you also.


----------



## Jakers

Dahmer said:


> Ok experts. Cherry came down on the hill behind the neighbors. Can’t get to it with the truck, if I can get it down and section it I can drag the sections with the quad. Question is, how to get it down safely. Diameter at wedged point is about 16”, length of tree is around 35’. Where it’s wedged is about 5’ high on up side of slope, over 6’ on downside. Its wedged, no light between either standing trunk and fallen trunk. My idea was to upcut trunk halfway to let it drop then pull wedged trunk sideways with quad to let it drop then finish bucking. It also brought down 3 nice 6”-8” oak limbs that go home too.


Id still start on the stuck in the ground end. If you're really concerned about stored energy, try hooking the quad to it on a long rope and seeing how stuck it really is. I'm guessing the quad, on the down hill side, will pull it free and most likely roll it off its propped up position. From my experience, that tree shouldn't have much if any stored energy being its broken on both ends. That is about all I can see from the pictures so maybe things look different in person. Seems pretty basic to me but I do this for a living. Even the pros can become a victim of complacency...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

abbott295 said:


> Dahmer, in the morning light, I can start to see your tree instead of mine. The butt end splintered off and is now wedged between its own stump and another tree, correct? And the top end is stuck in the ground out beyond a couple smaller trees, right?
> 
> Can you do something to pull or push the top end, (come-along, heavy equipment) to get pressure off of the bind? If that butt end drops to the ground, that would indicate the pressure is off. How easy this would be depends on how stuck in the ground it is. Cutting off whatever is holding it to the ground is an option also, especially if you can do it from farther away, pole saw maybe. There is always a good chance that it will pinch a saw because you are dealing with a combination of forces, the sideways bind, and gravity working in different directions.
> 
> Any time a tree has fallen against other trees, there could be branches or limbs that were broken hung up in trees and could fall anytime.
> 
> Another possibility could be to cut off the stump that the butt is wedged against. Maybe cut off what is above the down tree and then cut the rest of the stump below it. You know which way that would want to go (away from the down tree that is pushing on it). Notch it and approach the back cut carefully. Again, from farther away, pole saw, or big saw with a long bar so you are behind the down tree. Or maybe with an axe so you can hear any noise the stump or the tree makes as it starts to move.
> 
> And always, be careful, watch out for things above you also.


My concern working on the large broken end is #1, it’s splintered, #2, it’s 5’-6’ off the ground plus that hillside, although hard to tell in pic, is 35*-40* slope, not easy to run if something goes wrong cutting at the 2 upright trunks.


Jakers said:


> Id still start on the stuck in the ground end. If you're really concerned about stored energy, try hooking the quad to it on a long rope and seeing how stuck it really is. I'm guessing the quad, on the down hill side, will pull it free and most likely roll it off its propped up position. From my experience, that tree shouldn't have much if any stored energy being its broken on both ends. That is about all I can see from the pictures so maybe things look different in person. Seems pretty basic to me but I do this for a living. Even the pros can become a victim of complacency...


 You’re right about things looking different in person. I don’t think there is much stored energy either but would much rather err on the safe side, it’s less painful.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finished up getting the trees out of that guys yard. 2 piles this size so a pretty good haul. Have to wait for the ground to dry before I can get truck and trailer in, felt like I was walking on marshmallows all day. My winterized fat azz is getting back in shape. Slowly.


----------



## James Miller

Moved the other half of my locust haul I got with Steve last year to the racks for this year. Noticeably light then when I brought it home. Should make good over night wood next winter.


----------



## Saiso

Jealous of you folks being able to scrounge! We got 25cm of snow yesterday and bad drifts today resulting more at certain areas. I might be snowed in tomorrow due to snow until the government plow/tractor comes.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Saiso said:


> Jealous of you folks being able to scrounge! We got 25cm of snow yesterday and bad drifts today resulting more at certain areas. I might be snowed in tomorrow due to snow until the government plow/tractor comes.


This time of year and that would suck.


----------



## Saiso

Dahmer said:


> This time of year and that would suck.


Not to mention, the 3-4 ft of snow that was already in the woods.


----------



## Be Stihl

This whole wood scrounging thing is like a sickness, I can’t even drive down the road without searching for downed trees, branches, anything that will burn. I’ve even caught myself spotting future scrounges that have not fallen yet, I can only hope they fall every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I go to people's houses to do their taxes, and I stand there for a minute of two and check things out for "tree" opportunities!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Be Stihl said:


> This whole wood scrounging thing is like a sickness, I can’t even drive down the road without searching for downed trees, branches, anything that will burn. I’ve even caught myself spotting future scrounges that have not fallen yet, I can only hope they fall every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife gets ticked when we’re driving down the road and I’m looking in peoples yards, “ Boy, that oak is really leaning.”


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Any of you scroungers have any thoughts or suggestions about setting up the 7910 with a 20" bar and 8 pin rim. It would get used a lot more with a 20.


You'll like it, I do it with mine .
I also do it with a 24, the 7910's don't mine, but with big dogs you have to be careful especially starting a cut at low rpms as the chain will just stick into the bark/wood.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I was thinking of using snow fence like a cargo net to hold against the page wire fence. I've been wanting to try building a beehive stack for a while ever since I read this book. Might have to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's cool. I think I know where one is at, I saw it many yrs ago in a neighborhood and I was in a hurry so I couldn't check it out, back then I wouldn't have know what it was.
My wife is Norwegian, so maybe I should just stick to the cutting and splitting and let her stack it .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> It was a great day , we did a walkabout and found a chit ton of dead maple that we're gonna have to make a new trail to get .
> It was a great afternoon


I've heard rumors that stuff will burn .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Kind of a messy bore cut.


He had the rakers a little low .
It always amazes me how big of chips fly off the trees when those pileated woodpeckers are scrounging, just wow .

Hey did you get the tree down yet, I think everyone has missed the mark a bit on it.
It's very easy, just pill and push on each tree that it's touching, the one that seems to have the least amount of pressure on to is the one I'd start with 
Hope you all get what I'm throwing down.


----------



## bigfellascott

Went for another Scrounge out in the Pines, seems to burn well and put out good heat. Also got some bone broth cooking on the heater, been there 24hrs so far and will let it go another 24 I guess.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Went for another Scrounge out in the Pines, seems to burn well and put out good heat. Also got some bone broth cooking on the heater, been there 24hrs so far and will let it go another 24 I guess.


Looks good.
My wife would be liking the bone broth, and wanting to do it on our stove if she saw that.
It's funny when I look out the back window at your place it doesn't look like winter yet, very green.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> My wife would be liking the bone broth, and wanting to do it on our stove if she saw that.
> It's funny when I look out the back window at your place it doesn't look like winter yet, very green.



Yeah love my bone broth, its simple to make and tastes great, I just add a few veggies and meat when I'm ready to eat some, bloody beautiful it is. It stays green all year round here really as a rule othe than when it snows of course. It's only Autumn here but won't be long before winters well and truly here, we've already had a light dusting of snow around the area the other week and snow down south of us.


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah love my bone broth, its simple to make and tastes great, I just add a few veggies and meat when I'm ready to eat some, bloody beautiful it is. It stays green all year round here really as a rule othe than when it snows of course. It's only Autumn here but won't be long before winters well and truly here, we've already had a light dusting of snow around the area the other week and snow down south of us.


That's one of my favorite times of the yr, I like the fall a lot.
We do quite a bit of bone broth at our place, it's not something we hear much about in our area, so much gets tossed in the trash these days.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> That's one of my favorite times of the yr, I like the fall a lot.
> We do quite a bit of bone broth at our place, it's not something we hear much about in our area, so much gets tossed in the trash these days.



Yeah it is a nice time of the year alright, the anticipation of what winter will be and the ramping up of the firewood cutting is something I look forward too a lot, I also like spring as it's nice to defrost again and look forward to camping and fishing.

Yeah I don't think many people do bone broth these days which is fine by me as I can get the bones for nothing off my local butcher.


----------



## turnkey4099

Be Stihl said:


> This whole wood scrounging thing is like a sickness, I can’t even drive down the road without searching for downed trees, branches, anything that will burn. I’ve even caught myself spotting future scrounges that have not fallen yet, I can only hope they fall every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here. I have more black locust in the stash now than I could burn if I live to 110 but I'm still watching. State is going to redo about 4 miles of a local highway. Starts on one end with 4 mostly dead BL standing right off the shoulder, still trying to find out who I can contact for them. Highway contract should be let in May.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Todays fun. 2 buckets of oak,and 1 ash . All dead. And a box turtle. Moved him to a nice safe place in the sun.
> View attachment 727087
> View attachment 727090
> View attachment 727091



good you could set the box turtle aside, FS! I am sure he appreciated your concerns.  nice pix...

went up to the farm on Wednesday. spring grasses, etc is not a time to get behind. semi-caught up and wanted to keep that thrust going. always lots of work to do. besides mowing I wanted to clean up base trunk of this oak. in area of my 2nd gate and like to mow there, too. it is always dropping limbs. usually I just burn on property. but this time I decided to scrounge some scab up and haul it back to Houston. when it comes to wood, especially oak, I always say, " waste not, want not! " pulled my small burn pile back and apart. made smaller pieces of it all. besides it was quite windy there, to say the least. my windsock clearly was saying, it would be a X-wind landing!!! dint want a blazing inferno... grass fires not welcome! so cleaned all that up and the scab drop from the big oak. plan on some limb removal, sculpturing to this tree soon, will yield some nice firewood. it is an interesting oak. 22 years ago it had a bad infection/wound on the N side of trunk. thot i would loose it! I called some tree guys. dint like their deal. so cleaned it all out with my 026. down to good wood. down to near soil line. it was about 12" wide by 4' tall. then put in some wood blocks. and that was my Rx. tree responded well. soon new bark was rolling in over the bad edges. currently tree healthy and wound area almost closed up. it was just a lucky guess! some of the herd with this years new calves was down below in the south 40 pasture.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then I loaded up my bucket with the scab branches and drop.... and took it over to the burn pile to burn up. I always like it when there is a 'camp fire' in the background some where's... when gathering wood. the place has provided all the firewood I have needed over the past 20 years or so, mostly just drop, or dead from time to time, etc. or a neighbor rancher from time to time, too. oak and pecan, usually. and i have no shortage of mesquite. i am quite fond of my mesquite stands. always drop around. great to spike a cold fire or cook on! 4 fireplaces, all wood burners. one 54" Estate Master in shop in barn!

seems this year is a good one for the Texas bluebonnets. mine on my place are vibrant and cast off an exciting color blue. deeper and richer than last couple of years. each flower's petal/flower will produce a small pod like a bean. 2-3" long. then it will dry in the hot Texas sun. turns green pod into tan dried and crispy! and twists in shape a bit. then goes into tension. then when the time is right, POP!... and the plants then spit out their seeds. cast them up to 10' away or more. POP!... I have sat in the bluebonnet patches at that time and on a warm sunny afternoon, one can hear them go pop!... silence... pop!...pop! pop!... one right after another.

that night around 10 pm I made a space in my trunk and loaded up the - couple bags full - of oak drop and added it to my firewood this morning. special firewood wood from a special place... _waste not, want not!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Start at the ends and take as much weight off the suspended part as possible.* The less potential energy you are dealing with, the safer you are.



a noteworthy comment!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

echomeister said:


> some cherry scrounged , mostly to give the 590 a spring wake up.View attachment 727768



I like your firewood wood trailer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not all the wood I scrounge, work, split or cut up into firewood is small stuff. it's just that I like the small stuff the best!!!! lol 

"All firewood Welcome here!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's cool. I think I know where one is at, I saw it many yrs ago in a neighborhood and I was in a hurry so I couldn't check it out, back then I wouldn't have know what it was.
> My wife is Norwegian, so maybe I should just stick to the cutting and splitting *and let her stack it* .



well, when the book first came out in 2011 it was an immediate success in Scandinavian countries and central Europe. I started reading it, and so far I like it. preface and intro. now chptr 1. interesting comments and philosophies of the two so far. about man's relationship with wood. not just any wood, but firewood! smallish print, plenty woodlot and wood pile, stacks - amazing pix... and one reference that was near and dear to my  !!!


----------



## md1486

Saiso said:


> Jealous of you folks being able to scrounge! We got 25cm of snow yesterday and bad drifts today resulting more at certain areas. I might be snowed in tomorrow due to snow until the government plow/tractor comes.



Similar here in quebec, we still have 4-5 feets of snow left on the ground. 10F this morning. Winter never seems to end


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

md1486 said:


> Similar here in quebec, we still have 4-5 feets of snow left on the ground. 10F this morning. *Winter never seems to end*
> View attachment 727928
> 
> View attachment 727929



looks it! 10f! brrr... we will be 84f today. I was out in 39f other night... felt like an artic blast. hope your break up arrives soon... nice pix!


----------



## Saiso

md1486 said:


> Similar here in quebec, we still have 4-5 feets of snow left on the ground. 10F this morning. Winter never seems to end
> View attachment 727928
> 
> View attachment 727929


Boooooo!
This is us a whole day after the storm. I was snowed in for a couple hours due to winds/drifts alone. Sucks being surrounded by fields sometime!


----------



## LondonNeil

Norwegian wood is a good read. I enjoyed it a couple of years ago. I wish there were a more detailed version as it only skims the surface in places.... But I guess it's written more for newbies then experienced scroungers.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, when the book first came out in 2011 it was an immediate success in Scandinavian countries and central Europe. I started reading it, and so far I like it. preface and intro. now chptr 1. interesting comments and philosophies of the two so far. about man's relationship with wood. not just any wood, but firewood! smallish print, plenty woodlot and wood pile, stacks - amazing pix... and one reference that was near and dear to my  !!!
> 
> View attachment 727914


So your still reading it 8yrs later , or were you slow on making it an immediate success lol.
Waiting on the reference, this better be good BL .


----------



## md1486

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks it! 10f! brrr... we will be 84f today. I was out in 39f other night... felt like an artic blast. hope your break up arrives soon... nice pix!



Damn you would not like the climate here. Snow on the ground from november to may. Average weather in january/february is like 5-10F in the day and -5F in the night, without windchill. This is not Texas !


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> Damn you would not like the climate here. Snow on the ground from november to may. Average weather in january/february is like 5-10F in the day and -5F in the night, without windchill. This is not Texas !


Sounds refreshing .


----------



## Philbert

Just got an email that Labonville is now selling their chaps on Amazon. In case anyone is interested.

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> So your still reading it 8yrs later , or were you slow on making it an immediate success lol.
> Waiting on the reference, this better be good BL .



[I started reading it *yesterday,* and so far I like it.]

aw-w shucks!, chipper... I am still reading my 019T Owner's Manual 22 years later!! lol 

but... regarding NW... it is in its 2nd printing. so was reprinted in 2015. but in all actuality, my comment was merely a historical rhetorical reference.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

md1486 said:


> Damn you would not like the climate here. Snow on the ground from november to may. Average weather in january/february is like 5-10F in the day and -5F in the night, without windchill. This is not Texas !




I mite like to visit!  on a cold wintery day. but, u r prob right, to live there. ice, snow, cold day in day out... 10f... even though I am from the Pac NW... bit of a mountain boy still... I am dutifully and suitifully pleasantly acclimated to the south climes these days. 39f out and dry is artic air to me... lol

but I like all the wintery pix posted here, like Saiso's recent winter storm!! like them a lot! some sure seem to me postcard like whispering...

_"Miss you! Wish you were here!"..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> *This whole wood scrounging thing is like a sickness*, I can’t even drive down the road without searching for downed trees, branches, anything that will burn. I’ve even caught myself spotting future scrounges that have not fallen yet, I can only hope they fall every day. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






our kinda guy!! ~

don't feel alone B-S, I was thinking of posting some pix of the many scrounge potentials I see every time I head to the farm along the way... some of that free stuff is ez pickings, but in some tall grass. too along the DOT right of way. and I am not out of firewood just yet! lol -


----------



## farmer steve

Found an old 12 ft red? oak log earlier this week. Don't know how I missed it the last couple of years cutting and hunting . Mostly off the ground so good to go. Started to rain so not many pics till I got back to the shed.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 727883
> Moved the other half of my locust haul I got with Steve last year to the racks for this year. Noticeably light then when I brought it home. Should make good over night wood next winter.



Some of those locust splits look like they're half bark, half wood. Is that thick bark ashy? Some of our eucalypts have horrible bark that seem to be four fifths ash while some are ok. BFS has it worked out, just cut wood that has been dead for 30 years.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Some of those locust splits look like they're half bark, half wood. Is that thick bark ashy? Some of our eucalypts have horrible bark that seem to be four fifths ash while some are ok. BFS has it worked out, just cut wood that has been dead for 30 years.


I like the black locust , I cut a good bit with the bark falling off them, but I always try to cut it to length when I'm bucking the logs. l like to burn the bark all by itself in the shoulder season, you can choke it down just like you would for a nice fire on a cold night and it keeps a nice low fire going, better than a few splits in my stove. I've got a couple black locust to take down as soon as I get a min, don't want to miss those.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> [I started reading it *yesterday,* and so far I like it.]
> 
> aw-w shucks!, chipper... I am still reading my 019T Owner's Manual 22 years later!! lol
> 
> but... regarding NW... it is in its 2nd printing. so was reprinted in 2015. but in all actuality, my comment was merely a historical rhetorical reference.
> 
> View attachment 727999


Well and here I thought you were gonna tell us he talked about your brother, your sister, or one of your dogs in it lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Some of those locust splits look like they're half bark, half wood. Is that thick bark ashy? Some of our eucalypts have horrible bark that seem to be four fifths ash while some are ok. BFS has it worked out, just cut wood that has been dead for 30 years.


Real scroungers hoard that bark cowboy.. Like chipper said good stuff. Makes a nice hot fire for chimney clean out.


----------



## James Miller

Dont know never burned it with the bark on. Some of its falling off now the rest will fall off when I take it off the racks to burn this coming winter. I honestly dont pay attention to how much ash is in the stove as are old stove has a grate and ash pan that are actually useful. So emptying the ash while its burning is no problem.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Real scroungers hoard that bark cowboy.. Like chipper said good stuff. Makes a nice hot fire for chimney clean out.


Had one of those chimney clean out fires earlier. Wife said the house was chilly so I brought a bunch of the dead branch wood from the apple in and before i knew it we were singing right along with 600* stove top temps. Now theres mulberry and apple in there should stay good and hot for awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Shag bark hickory is the bark of choice in these parts.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Shag bark hickory is the bark of choice in these parts.


That goes in the bin with the locust bark. Good chit.


----------



## MustangMike

I will have to try those barks, got lots of it around from my milling, I usually don't bother with bark.

I was actually thinking of taking the Shag Bark Hickory bark and soaking it (fill my canoe) and see it I could weave pack baskets with it. (use a small square garbage can as a template) It seems like real tough stuff!


----------



## JustJeff

O lord we be scrounging baskets now! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I will have to try those barks, got lots of it around from my milling, I usually don't bother with bark.
> 
> I was actually thinking of taking the Shag Bark Hickory bark and soaking it (fill my canoe) and see it I could weave pack baskets with it. (use a small square garbage can as a template) It seems like real tough stuff!


The bark is almost as tough as the wood.


----------



## bigfellascott

Tree felling Aussie Style


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bought some stickers for the engine covers on my blue Makitas.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well and here I thought you were gonna tell us he talked about your brother, your sister, *or one of your dogs in it* lol.



no chipper - but I haven't looked at all the pictures. some are omg amazing. I may find the breed in one of the pix, though... I bet it would be a good book to have in _your _library!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Dont know never burned it with the bark on. Some of its falling off now the rest will fall off when I take it off the racks to burn this coming winter. I honestly dont pay attention to how much ash is in the stove as are old stove has a grate and ash pan that are actually useful. *So emptying the ash while its burning is no problem*.



hello JM - when I do that I have to use a metal pail. not so much while burning, but morning after in one of my fireplaces. embers and metal get along well, embers and plastic do not! can I say it again? do not! lol....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Shag bark hickory is the bark of choice in these parts.



in the NW wood book they have a BTU chart... hickory is at top. oak down #6 I think it was...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I will have to try those barks, got lots of it around from my milling,* I usually don't bother with bark.*
> 
> I was actually thinking of taking the Shag Bark Hickory bark and soaking it (fill my canoe) and see it I could weave pack baskets with it. (use a small square garbage can as a template) It seems like real tough stuff!



me, too! I just hope it stays on the stix. but, some bigger pce do come off. when I clean up, I usually save the bigger ones. or if the wood gets old, they come off ezily -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Went for another Scrounge out in the Pines, seems to burn well and put out good heat. Also *got some bone broth cooking on the heater, been there 24hrs so far and will let it go another 24 I guess*.



that should get all the flavor out of the bone marrow, and the marrow out of the bones, too! can u *UPS NDA* me some?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> seems this year is a good one for the Texas bluebonnets. mine on my place are vibrant and cast off an exciting color blue. deeper and richer than last couple of years. each flower's petal/flower will produce a small pod like a bean. 2-3" long. then it will dry in the hot Texas sun. turns green pod into tan dried and crispy! and twists in shape a bit. then goes into tension. then when the time is right, POP!... and the plants then spit out their seeds. cast them up to 10' away or more. POP!... I have sat in the bluebonnet patches at that time and on a warm sunny afternoon, one can hear them go pop!... silence... pop!...pop! pop!... one right after another.



today working in the garden, we have Bluebonnets there, too here in town... noticed a bunch a flowers have already podded up. will soon be turning tan. we harvest the seeds in town about that time.

flowers to pods, pods to seeds shot out and now pods empty... by the billions, all over the state of Texas. other places, too.




billions of plants! each one dozens of pods. each pod 8 or more at times seeds. cast out 10' or more, and also inside circle and at base of plant. u can see how a single bird drop can produce an entire pasture of bluebonnets with self-propagation year after year. I have seen many pastures just like this one. totally solid carpet of Texas bluebonnets...



the season for them mostly over by end of April early May, depending upon spring rains... and fall rains to get them started. they are designed by nature to survive heavy droughts, then germinate when wetter weather arrives. as the Texas state flower, they are a really big deal down here. many hiways littered with them N-S, E-W! all across the state, especially in rural areas. I see zillions currently along the roads I travel to ranch... once out past Houston.


----------



## KiwiBro

Finished Summer school.
- 6200' of 1x4 lumber to send off to the machinists to air-dry and run into decking
- a few trailer loads of 2x lumber and a few slabs for my own furniture projects over Winter 2020
- two piles of green logs for next season's firewood
- and this lot of firewood. The supersplit loves E.saligna but every now and then the E.fastigata would have slightly spiralled and interlocked grain, which slowed things down a bit.




Onto the next job on Tuesday. It's a really dodgy one with trees leaning out over a state highway. What could possibly go wrong ;-)


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that should get all the flavor out of the bone marrow, and the marrow out of the bones, too! can u *UPS NDA* me some?



 Yeah it certainly has, I'm on my 2nd batch of making it at the moment so I'm getting the most out of the bones I can tell ya. 

And it tastes beautiful, I just add a few veggies and some meat - YUM!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah it certainly has, I'm on my 2nd batch of making it at the moment so I'm getting the most out of the bones I can tell ya.
> 
> And it tastes beautiful, I just add a few veggies and some meat - YUM!




I hear you pal! 48 hours is more than I ever cooked a soup. but 10-12 hrs is not.  I have these leeks in my garden. 4 of them. soon I will be making a leek potato soup with beef. boneless, i'd prefer bones with lots marrow... but still, should be old-country authentic! family recipe. well, enjoy your fare. I enjoyed hearing about it. post up a pix or two... soup, bones n marrow etc. vegs.

soon to be potato leek soup with 48 hour cooked beef shoulder chunks!! ok, haha... how about 2 out of 3! ??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> So your still reading it 8yrs later , or were you slow on making it an immediate success lol.
> *Waiting on the reference,* this better be good BL .



oic, got it. well... do u need a clue? makes me chuckle pretty good...  knowing and u not. as in close but no cigar!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Finished Summer school.
> - 6200' of 1x4 lumber to send off to the machinists to air-dry and run into decking
> - a few trailer loads of 2x lumber and a few slabs for my own furniture projects over Winter 2020
> - two piles of green logs for next season's firewood
> - and this lot of firewood. The supersplit loves E.saligna but every now and then the E.fastigata would have slightly spiralled and interlocked grain, which slowed things down a bit.
> 
> View attachment 728211
> 
> 
> Onto the next job on Tuesday. It's a really dodgy one with trees leaning out over a state highway. What could possibly go wrong ;-)


You’ve been very busy. Wish I was helping you, burn off some of this winter fat I put on.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *You’ve been very busy.* Wish I was helping you, burn off some of this winter fat I put on.



imo, that wood pile would be a good candidate for NW - all ready now to start stacking into beehive, bird, fish or some interesting design.

wish I had a delivered load of it! lol -


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I hear you pal! 48 hours is more than I ever cooked a soup. but 10-12 hrs is not.  I have these leeks in my garden. 4 of them. soon I will be making a leek potato soup with beef. boneless, i'd prefer bones with lots marrow... but still, should be old-country authentic! family recipe. well, enjoy your fare. I enjoyed hearing about it. post up a pix or two... soup, bones n marrow etc. vegs.
> 
> soon to be potato leek soup with 48 hour cooked beef shoulder chunks!! ok, haha... how about 2 out of 3! ??
> View attachment 728221



YUM I love potatoe and leek soup!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in the NW wood book they have a BTU chart... hickory is at top. oak down #6 I think it was...








SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


Where's the black locust .


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Where's the black locust .


All of the Locusts are below Basswood, guess I'll have to start tossing the stuff in the burn pit?


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Where's the black locust .


And the mulberry ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> YUM I love potatoe and leek soup!



lol - pix for pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah it certainly has, I'm on my 2nd batch of making it at the moment so I'm getting the most out of the bones I can tell ya. And it tastes beautiful, I just add a few veggies and some meat - YUM!



well, bon appetite to you! anybody can cook some meat for a soup... hour by hour, or day by day... but what I particulary like is u r cooking it on ur wood stove. very log cabinish, imo!  it's how D-ick Proenneke did it up at Twin Lakes, AK... moose and mtn sheep stew.


----------



## hamish

Great big sky day


----------



## farmer steve

hamish said:


> View attachment 728323
> Great big sky day


Same here but without the white poop. And it's 60*. I'm sweating splitting up some wood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Where's the black locust .


 I took it out, so people would quit burning it, and bring me the logs for my BSM! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I took it out, so people would quit burning it, and bring me the logs for my BSM! lol
> 
> SR


Funny, guys actually want to turn trees into boards, can you believe it .
I was thinking that's how we met when I was posting that .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> All of the Locusts are below Basswood, guess I'll have to start tossing the stuff in the burn pit?


That's funny.
From what I know it's right between red and white oak and I think honey locust is very close to white oak. What's nice about it is how easy it is to work, splits easy(if you can hit the same spot twice, go fiscars, cuts easy(if green even better), very few branches to deal with if it's in an established stand, it's light for the btu content because of the low water content which also means it seasons quick . What sucks about it is dealing with the ones that have thorns, and the splinters will drive you nuts, but in comparison to critters that will kill you I'll deal with it .


----------



## hamish

farmer steve said:


> Same here but without the white poop. And it's 60*. I'm sweating splitting up some wood.


Betcha my beers colder


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> Betcha my beers colder


You realize we have frigerators here in the states.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That's funny.
> From what I know it's right between red and white oak and I think honey locust is very close to white oak. What's nice about it is how easy it is to work, splits easy(if you can hit the same spot twice, go fiscars, cuts easy(if green even better), very few branches to deal with if it's in an established stand, it's light for the btu content because of the low water content which also means it seasons quick . What sucks about it is dealing with the ones that have thorns, and the splinters will drive you nuts, but in comparison to critters that will kill you I'll deal with it .


I love all Locust, especially Black Locust. I set a piece aside in my garage to dry a bit. I cut some scales for a WWII vintage scout knife. It was a pre licensed knife, so the escutcheon just says Scout Knife, not BSA. It's a nice Camillus knife. the original escutcheon set on top of the scales. I plan on inlaying it. I also wanted to checker them, but a gun stock maker friend said he wouldn't try to checker Locust as a first attempt, wood is too hard. But the wood is free and my time is too so I may give it a try.

I found two of these in my wood pile. It's a juvenile Southern Black Widow. I checked and they do live in your neck of the woods. They might not suck all of the dead juice out of your body and dry out your skin and make a house out of it like some of those down under critters will, but they are still there.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, bon appetite to you! anybody can cook some meat for a soup... hour by hour, or day by day... but what I particulary like is u r cooking it on ur wood stove. very log cabinish, imo!  it's how D-ick Proenneke did it up at Twin Lakes, AK... moose and mtn sheep stew.


----------



## LondonNeil

yep, It's nice here in England....30C is very hot, -5C very cold, and basically nothing native with more bite than a wasp.... that spider looks nasty....I'd run from that screaming like a girl


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> You realize we have frigerators here in the states.


American beer too......


chipper1 said:


> You realize we have frigerators here in the states.


We have Canadian Beer here, nuff said!


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> yep, It's nice here in England....30C is very hot, -5C very cold, and basically nothing native with more bite than a wasp.... that spider looks nasty....I'd run from that screaming like a girl



That temp should mean you pommy bastards won't need to come over here anymore to live!


----------



## farmer steve

hamish said:


> Betcha my beers colder


Not by much. The beer fridge is set at 33* F. And I'm drinking Canadian beer!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Check this chart @chipper1 .
https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> yep, It's nice here in England....30C is very hot, -5C very cold, and basically nothing native with more bite than a wasp.... that spider looks nasty....I'd run from that screaming like a girl


I’m probably too old to out run you but bet I can keep up with the little girl screaming.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in the NW wood book they have a BTU chart... hickory is at top. oak down #6 I think it was...


I gotta be careful not to over fire with the oaks.



hamish said:


> View attachment 728323
> Great big sky day


Just a few piles snow/ice left here other then north edge of the woods. Was blessed with an inch of rain today to keep mud season going strong.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Haven't touched a saw lately. Been working on that Cadillac that went swimming. Into it for $400 and still not sure I can save it. Most likely will but might take another $400 or so to get there.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch is also missing from that BTU chart, lots of it around here and the BTU value is generally hirer than the other Birch wood.

Also, those weights must be dry wood, cause wet Red Oak is about as heavy as it gets!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I like that Sweep’s Library chart, seems more geared to actual condition.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I love all Locust, especially Black Locust. I set a piece aside in my garage to dry a bit. I cut some scales for a WWII vintage scout knife. It was a pre licensed knife, so the escutcheon just says Scout Knife, not BSA. It's a nice Camillus knife. the original escutcheon set on top of the scales. I plan on inlaying it. I also wanted to checker them, but a gun stock maker friend said he wouldn't try to checker Locust as a first attempt, wood is too hard. But the wood is free and my time is too so I may give it a try.
> 
> I found two of these in my wood pile. It's a juvenile Southern Black Widow. I checked and they do live in your neck of the woods. They might not suck all of the dead juice out of your body and dry out your skin and make a house out of it like some of those down under critters will, but they are still there.


Sounds pretty awesome.
Bet that wood will sand up nice.


LondonNeil said:


> yep, It's nice here in England....30C is very hot, -5C very cold, and basically nothing native with more bite than a wasp.... that spider looks nasty....I'd run from that screaming like a girl


It's a spider, that's what God gave you fingers for, and if your not into that, that what a torch is for .


Dahmer said:


> Check this chart @chipper1 .
> https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


Just as I remembered it, glad I got something right today lol.


MustangMike said:


> Black Birch is also missing from that BTU chart, lots of it around here and the BTU value is generally hirer than the other Birch wood.
> 
> Also, those weights must be dry wood, cause wet Red Oak is about as heavy as it gets!


Never burnt any birch, how does it smell. Most of it I've handled was light.
Red oak will get you/your back, I'm grateful I know how to noodle, thanks to the scrounge thread members .
I'm burning a few 3-4" rounds of dead black locust limb wood right now .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Check this chart @chipper1 .
> https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm




thanks for the csol link reference Dh - cked it out, saved it for further looksee....


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Black Birch is also missing from that BTU chart, lots of it around here and the BTU value is generally hirer than the other Birch wood.
> 
> Also, those weights must be dry wood, cause wet Red Oak is about as heavy as it gets!



Agree. My usual haul is green willow (weighs very heavy) or Black Locust (also heavy. Green oak is much heavier than either of them.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've had a good amount of silver birch, it split easily, dried well and burnt hot albeit fairly fast. Black sounds worth a try.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Not by much. The beer fridge is set at 33* F. And I'm drinking Canadian beer!


I keep a few IPA’s in the fridge at the hunting camp. Was up there the other day and the only thing not froze solid was the beer in the fridge. The gator aid was like a slushy, but it was in the fridge too. Every thing on the outside, froze solid.


----------



## H-Ranch

Highly valuable black walnut and a few sticks of oak from the father in law's (actually from his neighbor, but he has a pile at of least 4 loads this size there for me.) Oh, and his truck... And hydraulic ramp trailer... And John Deere 4300 with loader and box blade...


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out today and helped a mate get 3 loads - we had to haul it out with a chain and 4wd to cut it but we got it done no worries.


----------



## chipper1

Last night those few sticks of locust mixed with a few small ash splits the stove got a little warmer than I expected with it being warm out .
My stove doesn't normally run this warm.


----------



## MustangMike

This one shows Black Birch under "Eastern Hardwoods", it is rated higher than Sugar Maple and the Oaks!!! Fresh cut Black Birch is very stringy and smells like Wintergreen.

http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Last night those few sticks of locust mixed with a few small ash splits the stove got a little warmer than I expected with it being warm out .
> My stove doesn't normally run this warm.
> View attachment 728538



nothing worrying there, good to do that every few days and clear any moisture out the flue properly.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Last night those few sticks of locust mixed with a few small ash splits the stove got a little warmer than I expected with it being warm out .
> My stove doesn't normally run this warm.
> View attachment 728538


Seen ares well over 700 once or twice that's a bit concerning.


----------



## turnkey4099

Looks like burn season will never end here. Ran out of dry wood again and am hauling from the outside stacks. Wet, full of chips, bark, etc. Very messy to handle. Hauled oen load this morning, unloaded in the porch by standing each chunk on end and then opening the end door for the 24' long porch, somewhat of a weak wind tunnel in there now. Raining, drizzling going on all day with showers for the remainder of the week.

I TOLD myself to move some in there a few days ago when the weather had been dry for a few days!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> nothing worrying there, good to do that every few days and clear any moisture out the flue properly.


We just got home from the inlaws in Ohio, I let it burn a little longer than I normally would have because the cap has some buildup on it(flakes from the pipe get stuck in there), I didn't think it would get that hot when it was warm outside with less draw and with less because of the cap, lots of surface area with small pieces though. I was still a bit surprised to see it get that hot an hr into the burn cycle, but your right, nothing to worry about.


James Miller said:


> Seen ours well over 700 once or twice that's a bit concerning.


I've forgot to shut it down or fallen asleep in front of it waiting for it to warm up so I could shut it down, when I looked at the temp I was a little concerned to see it at 750 .
If I have a round that's close to the house and green I'll grab that and toss it in quickly to help get the temp back down, it's not as scary as it was when I first got the stove, but it's not something I want to do on a normal basis.


----------



## dancan

Well,,,,
Big sky here today so best take advantage of it !!!






Went to the pit today to block up some of the scrounged up hardwood that we had been hauling there to get that stuff ready for next winter and the winter after that .
Looks like we've got 7" to 10" of snow on the way Monday night into Tuesday so I drug a load of spruce and tamarack for the week . 











Scrounge on my friends !!!


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Well,,,,
> Big sky here today so best take advantage of it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the pit today to block up some of the scrounged up hardwood that we had been hauling there to get that stuff ready for next winter and the winter after that .
> Looks like we've got 7" to 10" of snow on the way Monday night into Tuesday so I drug a load of spruce and tamarack for the week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on my friends !!!


Aw man it’s so nice there! Still looks like middle of Feb here.


----------



## dancan

Well , I did bring the tractor home this evening, I did mount the the plow blade, I have it pointed in the right direction ...
It's calling for 7" to 10" Monday night into Tuesday 
But I was at the pit all afternoon in a T-shirt today


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , I did bring the tractor home this evening, I did mount the the plow blade, I have it pointed in the right direction ...
> It's calling for 7" to 10" Monday night into Tuesday
> But I was at the pit all afternoon in a T-shirt today


Nice haul.
Had to turn the AC on in the car when we got out of our church meeting, we hit 68 today, I left the house in a t-shirt.


----------



## LondonNeil

Super photos as always Dan!

So who has quit burning for the season? Someone is out of dry wood and running he furnace...can't remember who....not sure but i guess that counts, anyone else stopped?

at 51.5 North, spring is being reluctant here in london so stove still going. Single stoving as I cracked the glass in the 2nd and haven't got round to fixing it quite yet as its just warm enough that one stove copes. I expect to be having more and more burn free days though now and probably stop completely in about 4 weeks.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Super photos as always Dan!
> 
> So who has quit burning for the season? Someone is out of dry wood and running he furnace...can't remember who....not sure but i guess that counts, anyone else stopped?
> 
> at 51.5 North, spring is being reluctant here in london so stove still going. Single stoving as I cracked the glass in the 2nd and haven't got round to fixing it quite yet as its just warm enough that one stove copes. I expect to be having more and more burn free days though now and probably stop completely in about 4 weeks.


Found out it actually hit 70 here today, no-one is saying anything about the house being cold yet so I'm not planning on a fire until real late or real early so it's nice in the morning. Low 30's Tues and wed so I'll be burning a bit more. I also have 2.5 bags of pellets left of the 5 we bought when we went to Canada for the sitter to use, that ended up being a warm weekend and my kids kept the fire going so they didn't use many. The pellet stove is nice to use in the shoulder because I can bring the house up to temp and shut it off without it continuing to put off heat, unlike the wood stove which has cast iron side covers that hold quite a bit of heat for a while and make it harder not to overheat it in here. 
I'll probably make up a small batch of splits from my dry splits in the next couple days to make sure I'm ready either this spring or next fall, either way I figure it's a good idea to be prepared .


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Well,,,,
> Big sky here today so best take advantage of it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the pit today to block up some of the scrounged up hardwood that we had been hauling there to get that stuff ready for next winter and the winter after that .
> Looks like we've got 7" to 10" of snow on the way Monday night into Tuesday so I drug a load of spruce and tamarack for the week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounge on my friends !!!



Iv got to find this organic IPA!!




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

U&A said:


> Iv got to find this organic IPA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Well never mind. I see its in Canada. So im pretty much fooked eh...?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Well never mind. I see its in Canada. So im pretty much fooked eh...?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Let go of your sheep


----------



## JustJeff

Hit 18°C today. Most of the snow is gone except for the deep spots and north facing slopes. Got a couple rounds left to split and lots to stack and move. Pretty sure I have 2 more winters worth here split already. Just need to get it put where it needs to go.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Hit 18°C today. Most of the snow is gone except for the deep spots and north facing slopes. Got a couple rounds left to split and lots to stack and move. Pretty sure I have 2 more winters worth here split already. Just need to get it put where it needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



NICE!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> Let go of your sheep



You mean that one[emoji3596][emoji3596][emoji3596][emoji3596]
Its a ram..[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## bigfellascott

I went out today with my mate and cut another load (smaller) than yesterday but it's nice wood that should burn hot (white gum I think) well seasoned - I think I can pretty much stop cutting wood for this season as I think I should have enough to see me through now, but I doubt I will as friends need wood still so no doubt I will be cutting it for them too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my recently scrounged oak got put to the supreme test today! passed with flying colors. had camp fire going all day long as I worked out under the outside covered section of my shop, open sides... fire burned hot and well thru our big rainstorm today. I had my roll around wood pile up under some trees but still... when u get 1" in 45 minutes... everything gets at least a little bit wet.  even the wetted wood burned just fine!

close to 90f mid week they say...

sounds like campfire weather to me!!!


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> I went out today with my mate and cut another load (smaller) than yesterday but it's nice wood that should burn hot (white gum I think) well seasoned - I think I can pretty much stop cutting wood for this season as I think I should have enough to see me through now, but I doubt I will as friends need wood still so no doubt I will be cutting it for them too.



What about next years wood ?


----------



## Cowboy254

One of the benefits of being known to have big saws is that even in a wood burning town, people come to you to deal with big stuff that their little saws struggle with. An old client of mine popped in to work late last week with that problem. Sure, I said, I'll take care of it. 




Unfortunately, it is my least favourite eucalypt in our area, e. ovata or swamp gum. Not that dense but a bit more ashy and not that easy to split either. This particular one had a termite pipe up through it as well. Still...




It was about 25 inches at the base.




At least the hollowness made it a bit easier to split.




The owner pointed out a few other reasonably solid smaller logs so they came home too.




A bit over 1.5 cubes all up and the difference between pulling a load of green wood with the Subaru vs the Ranger was dramatic. Very pleased with it so far. There were a few stray bits of peppermint (below left) there as well which will go in the heater when the next cold front comes through tomorrow.




Once this has dried a bit I'll prolly take it down to my brother in Melbourne. As far as he is concerned, free wood is good wood and he can't tell the difference anyway.


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> Let go of your sheep




And just to clarify. Its a signature from a truck forum im on. 
But specifically a 30,000 post thread on that forum iv been a big part of for years about oil. Redline is an oil brand. Truck is a RAM. Signature should make sense now. [emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> And just to clarify. Its a signature from a truck forum im on.
> But specifically a 30,000 post thread on that forum iv been a big part of for years about oil. Redline is an oil brand. Truck is a RAM. Signature should make sense now. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I got it. Ran there stuff in my AWD DSM.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Highly valuable black walnut and a few sticks of oak from the father in law's (actually from his neighbor, but he has a pile at of least 4 loads this size there for me.) Oh, and his truck... And hydraulic ramp trailer... And John Deere 4300 with loader and box blade...View attachment 728519


prolly could sell that truckload for at least $1,000.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> prolly could sell that truckload for at least $1,000.


I got $1200, but... ssshhhhhhh... don't tell anyone. It's just between you and me.


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> What about next years wood ?



I'll get it next year, I usually have some left over each year so no dramas of ever running out and even if I did it's only 5min drive to get more if I need it.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my recently scrounged oak got put to the supreme test today! passed with flying colors. had camp fire going all day long as I worked out under the outside covered section of my shop, open sides... fire burned hot and well thru our big rainstorm today. I had my roll around wood pile up under some trees but still... when u get 1" in 45 minutes... everything gets at least a little bit wet.  even the wetted wood burned just fine!
> 
> close to 90f mid week they say...
> 
> sounds like campfire weather to me!!!



I never worry too much about the majority of the wood getting wet, so long as I have a few sticks that are dry and start a fire with it's all good as the wood is usually only a mil or 2 wet and the rest is bone dry so it doesn't take much heat to dry it out enough for it to burn well as a rule.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> One of the benefits of being known to have big saws is that even in a wood burning town, people come to you to deal with big stuff that their little saws struggle with. An old client of mine popped in to work late last week with that problem. Sure, I said, I'll take care of it.
> 
> View attachment 728725
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it is my least favourite eucalypt in our area, e. ovata or swamp gum. Not that dense but a bit more ashy and not that easy to split either. This particular one had a termite pipe up through it as well. Still...
> 
> View attachment 728726
> 
> 
> It was about 25 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 728728
> 
> 
> At least the hollowness made it a bit easier to split.
> 
> View attachment 728729
> 
> 
> The owner pointed out a few other reasonably solid smaller logs so they came home too.
> 
> View attachment 728733
> 
> 
> A bit over 1.5 cubes all up and the difference between pulling a load of green wood with the Subaru vs the Ranger was dramatic. Very pleased with it so far. There were a few stray bits of peppermint (below left) there as well which will go in the heater when the next cold front comes through tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 728730
> 
> 
> Once this has dried a bit I'll prolly take it down to my brother in Melbourne. As far as he is concerned, free wood is good wood and he can't tell the difference anyway.


Looks like good burning wood to me cowboy, I'm hearing you re splitting some of the gums, that stuff we got yesterday for my mate has been a right Biarch to split by hand even with his heavy splitting maul, some will need the chainsaw to sort it out as it's got a few knots etc in it but the majority is split now so all good.

The weathers slowly cooling down, should be around 2deg here tomorrow or the next morning which is nice to see, can't wait until winter really gets going and I can start seriously burning some of this wood I've gotten so far this year.


----------



## LondonNeil

bigfellascott said:


> I'll get it next year, I usually have some left over each year so no dramas of ever running out and even if I did it's only 5min drive to get more if I need it.



Pfff! Such a laissez-faire attitude.... No aptitude for hoarding, clearly! 

Cowboy, grain looks somewhat spiral in that log, that makes splitting tougher.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> I'll get it next year, I usually have some left over each year so no dramas of ever running out and even if I did it's only 5min drive to get more if I need it.



You don’t even want to be at least a year ahead....? [emoji848]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> Pfff! Such a laissez-faire attitude.... No aptitude for hoarding, clearly!
> 
> Cowboy, grain looks somewhat spiral in that log, that makes splitting tougher.



I don't really need to hoard it Neil, I can get it any time I need it so no real point in doing so. I've got a stack that's about 5m long by 3m wide and about 1.5m high I guess which is plenty for now.

Yeah the grain gets twisted from the high winds when the trees are young, makes for some touch splitting alright.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> You don’t even want to be at least a year ahead....? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nah no need mate, there's plenty out there so it's just a matter of cutting it as I need it really.


----------



## MustangMike

Most folks around here don't have the space to store more than a year's worth of wood.


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> I've forgot to shut it down or fallen asleep in front of it waiting for it to warm up so I could shut it down, when I looked at the temp I was a little concerned to see it at 750 .
> If I have a round that's close to the house and green I'll grab that and toss it in quickly to help get the temp back down, it's not as scary as it was when I first got the stove, but it's not something I want to do on a normal basis.



Mine burn at 750-850 on a daily basis. At first I was a bit concerned, changed my door gasket etc., and I contacted the stove company (Lennox BIS Ultima) to have their opinion, they said it's a normal stove top temp for this kind of stove. Maybe you're in the same situation as I am


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> Mine burn at 750-850 on a daily basis. At first I was a bit concerned, changed my door gasket etc., and I contacted the stove company (Lennox BIS Ultima) to have their opinion, they said it's a normal stove top temp for this kind of stove. Maybe you're in the same situation as I am


No, I've had my Pacific Energy for 8 seasons and it doesn't normally go above 650 and that's only when it's very cold out and I've got a hot burn of locust going or a lot of small wood with air gaps, other than that it reads 450-550. Placement of the temp gauge has a lot to do with it as does the design of the stove.
We are pleased with ours, it has the PE medium size firebox which is a little more work than I'd like when it gets below 10, but anything bigger would be to big in the shoulder. It seems to be perfect for our current situation, and once I get more insulation in the house it will be even better .


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> No, I've had my Pacific Energy for 8 seasons and it doesn't normally go above 650 and that's only when it's very cold out and I've got a hot burn of locust going or a lot of small wood with air gaps, other than that it reads 450-550. Placement of the temp gauge has a lot to do with it as does the design of the stove.
> We are pleased with ours, it has the PE medium size firebox which is a little more work than I'd like when it gets below 10, but anything bigger would be to big in the shoulder. It seems to be perfect for our current situation, and once I get more insulation in the house it will be even better .



I have a friend who have a PE too, he really loves it. Seems to be really good stove


----------



## 92utownxh

Kinda scrounge related, finally got around to splitting some of the scrounged tree service wood from last fall. I need to start taking pictures. I did a hour's worth on the DHT 22 ton and barely made a dent in the pile. Split a lot though.

I finally got the new to me wood truck running over the weekend. 1995 F150 extended cab 5.8L, only 2wd but it will do for now. It needed a new throttle position sensor. Started right up after sitting a couple months though. Ran it down the road and no check engine light. It has high miles, but no leaks, no smoke, runs well now, and shifts strong. It's only to get some wood and pull a mower once a week. It came from Texas a few years ago, so very little rust which is very nice around here. We actually traded some firewood and cash for the truck. Got it from our midwife, who we actually traded a lot of wood to for out last 2 births. 

I still need to do plugs, cap, rotor, wires, may need a battery, and I need to decide on the front fuel tank. The pump doesn't work, and when I run the rear tank excess fuel returns and dumps into the front tank. It will eventually overflow if I don't siphon it out. I've seen people block off the lines to one tank and only run the other. Cheap fix, but not sure the best way to do it. Or I can just replace the pump. I don't want to spend much on the truck though.


----------



## farmer steve

Yesterday's scrounge of dead ash from one of my produce customers. All I had to do was saw and he loaded it in his bucket and dumped it in the truck. Not quite a full load but I was limited on time. Splittin and filling a bin for next winter.


----------



## James Miller

Got the rack finished today. Hoping the mulberry on top will keep my FIL from pulling off this rack this year.
Still deciding if I'm gonna rack the apple for myself or try to sell it. Figure I'll double the size of the pile with the next one and there might be a third when that one is done.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy, grain looks somewhat spiral in that log, that makes splitting tougher.



Yes, there was a bit of a twist in the trunk. If it hadn't been hollow there's no way I could have split it, it was hard enough work as it was .


----------



## James Miller

Decided I could get a little more done before my daughter had to leave for tumbling class. 78* murican is getting a bit warm to swing the axe. I'm a cold weather scrounging kinda guy.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Most folks around here don't have the space to store more than a year's worth of wood.



I do forget this. Im fortunate. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea I could stack like 10yrs worth on my property if I felt like mowing around it.

Wait.

More wood. Less grass to mow. Hmmm....


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Yea I could stack like 10yrs worth on my property if I felt like mowing around it.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> More wood. Less grass to mow. Hmmm....



That is what all the bark and saw dust and noodles are for. Keep the grass down! 

My wife was out by the pile last weekend when i was splitting and she started picking up the bark. I was like HAY, PUT THAT BACK!!

[emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Went and flush cut some stumps for a friend tonight. No scrounge, just a favor but it sure felt good to run a saw after a long winter!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjo

Haven't had a chance to do much scrounging since December, so when my neighbor asked if I could take down their old blue spruce that sprinkles my car with pitch and needles I was scampering up as fast as my out-of-shape body could manage. Perfect weather, too. 

Of course now I'm sore, have pitch stuck to my skin, hair, and beard, it's 36 out, raining, and I'm getting a cold. But for 2 days at least it felt great...plus I smell like spruce.

Note that my 2-year-old wanted me to put the tree back up, so I "planted" one of the tops in the ground to appease him when I was done.


----------



## Cowboy254

A few more pics from the weekend. Dad was with me and took this action shot while I wasn't looking. 




There was another small dead standing tree that the owner said I could take if I wanted. It had a fair lean on it but I thought I could drop it without hanging it up on the next tree. Incorrectly as it turned out. 




One tiny branch just out of shot snagged a tiny branch on the neighbouring tree and there it stayed. We had to go home to drop off a load anyway so picked up the rope I forgot to bring the first time and the Ranger pulled it down from the base. 




Not sure what the tree is.




Pretty wood though.




half a cube at best of this stuff cut up




Plus all the sticks for the firepit that night.




Burned ok in the firepit, will be interest to see how the bigger stuff goes in the heater this week.


----------



## farmer steve

some noodles for breakfast. @James Miller running my 462 in some rock oak.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> some noodles for breakfast. @James Miller running my 462 in some rock oak.




Says this when i click on the link[emoji3596][emoji3596]. Is it set to “private” by chance...?









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> some noodles for breakfast. @James Miller running my 462 in some rock oak.


Look at you figuring out that newfangled technology .


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Says this when i click on the link[emoji3596][emoji3596]. Is it set to “private” by chance...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I'll check.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Says this when i click on the link[emoji3596][emoji3596]. Is it set to “private” by chance...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## md1486

As if it were not enough, another 10” of snow yesterday..cant wait to be back in the wood. As you can see, it wont be anytime soon


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> some noodles for breakfast. @James Miller running my 462 in some rock oak.



Looks great Steve, now you can sell the splitter .
I'm your first subscriber.


----------



## woodchip rookie

md1486 said:


> As if it were not enough, another 10” of snow yesterday..cant wait to be back in the wood. As you can see, it wont be anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 729001
> 
> View attachment 729002


wow that sucks...its been 70F here the last couple days...slept with all the windows open last night


----------



## MustangMike

That 462 runs much better when he has his finger on the trigger!


----------



## md1486

woodchip rookie said:


> wow that sucks...its been 70F here the last couple days...slept with all the windows open last night



By that time last night I was still loading up the wood stove. I have a couple of cords ready to split, they are still buried under a ton of snow. Cant do anything yet outside yet, that sucks


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> That 462 runs much better when he has his finger on the trigger!


Sure does. Anybody want to buy a ported 590 and 7910 figure that would about cover a 462.


----------



## Ryan A

Picked up my second 262xp today.

I now have two 262’s with the more desirable KS/87 carb comb0.Missing some small bits but I only paid $125 for it. Can’t wait to clean it up and cut some wood!


----------



## dancan

md1486 said:


> As if it were not enough, another 10” of snow yesterday..cant wait to be back in the wood. As you can see, it wont be anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 729001
> 
> View attachment 729002



We only got about 8" in some spots that settled to about 4" around here and maybe 2" tonight .
You loose power ?
I saw that some spots in PQ got hit hard .


----------



## James Miller

Clean up day.
Just going to take the small stuff and throw it in the outside fire pit.
Next project. Pin oak on the left and that little leaner second from left.


----------



## md1486

dancan said:


> We only got about 8" in some spots that settled to about 4" around here and maybe 2" tonight .
> You loose power ?
> I saw that some spots in PQ got hit hard .



No not here. But there’s like 250 000 households without power about 2 hrs southwest from here


----------



## hamish

Gonna miss this

Only scrounging supper tonight


----------



## 95custmz

Finally scrounged up a log splitter. It’s an old one but the 5 hp briggs runs great. New hydraulic tank, new lines. Not much info out there on the internet. It’s a Bachtold Brothers Mfg. It’s either a 16 or 22 ton. Anyone know how to tell the difference?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

psi×sq/in of the ram?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

hamish said:


> View attachment 729130
> Gonna miss this
> 
> Only scrounging supper tonight


Dude, how old is that grill?


----------



## Bullvi22

I noticed a little illegal dump pile next to an on ramp I use pretty regularly. I decided to investigate and found a good bit of cedar amongst the garbage. I snatched a trunk load in the ol WRX and promised to be back.


----------



## MustangMike

If it splits your wood, the ton rating doesn't mean Sh**!!!


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> If it splits your wood, the ton rating doesn't mean Sh**!!!



Very true! [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Bullvi22 said:


> I noticed a little illegal dump pile next to an on ramp I use pretty regularly. I decided to investigate and found a good bit of cedar amongst the garbage. I snatched a trunk load in the ol WRX and promised to be back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 729153


WRX, great scrounge vehicle but only on boost!


----------



## hamish

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Dude, how old is that grill?


1998


----------



## hamish

No bugs again today


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> No bugs again todayView attachment 729220
> View attachment 729221


I like that.
It's 100% overcast here today and 37 last I checked, there is trace amounts of piles left and that's it. Supposed to get an inch or two tonight and some ice, then rain in the morning. I like winter, and I can deal with summer, but I prefer it make up it's mind as I don't like 30-50 and rain .
Found this the other day scrounging on CL.
Not sure if the head and the intake are included.


----------



## Bullvi22

Jeffkrib said:


> WRX, great scrounge vehicle but only on boost!



Lol yea, she’s a 2003 model with 166k miles, she doesn’t get up and go quite like she use to


----------



## farmer steve

Just a quick bucket full this morning.


some dry Mulberry on the bottom and a little dry ash zogger wood on top. Found a white oak limb log that I missed before and drug that out to dry.


----------



## chipper1

Bullvi22 said:


> Lol yea, she’s a 2003 model with 166k miles, she doesn’t get up and go quite like she use to


You must run those jonsered saws too, turboooooo .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Just a quick bucket full this morning.View attachment 729224
> View attachment 729225
> View attachment 729226
> some dry Mulberry on the bottom and a little dry ash zogger wood on top. Found a white oak limb log that I missed before and drug that out to dry.


I thought you where plowing this morning, you already done, or did you scrounge durning lunch break .
Looks like you may want the semi chisel chains on that one stick, or did you save that for the last one to cut up, mud isn't fun.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I thought you where plowing this morning, you already done, or did you scrounge durning lunch break .
> Looks like you may want the semi chisel chains on that one stick, or did you save that for the last one to cut up, mud isn't fun.


gonna disc this afternoon. i don't worry about dirt to much. i'm running those cheap stihl chains.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Today’s scrounge. Black ants had the first 10’ of core wood eaten, snapped off where the ant infestation ended. Came down in the wind last night 15’ from the guy’s house. 2 truckloads.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> If it splits your wood, the ton rating doesn't mean Sh**!!!


I agree 100%. I have the same splitter as you and when I bought it a couple guys told me it was too small. Haven’t had a single round I couldn’t split, and some took 2 guys to get the round to the splitter.


----------



## Bullvi22

Stopped for another trunk full of cedar today, the stuff is worth the trouble just for the smell it leaves in the car. . Way better than those little Christmas tree thingys.

There’s a pretty dandy mud hole on the way in, have to do a little 4 wheelin to get out. Ol blue made it though.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> some noodles for breakfast. @James Miller running my 462 in some rock oak.



Hey, I know that guy. One of them famous movie screen stars!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I like that.
> It's 100% overcast here today and 37 last I checked, there is trace amounts of piles left and that's it. Supposed to get an inch or two tonight and some ice, then rain in the morning. I like winter, and I can deal with summer, but I prefer it make up it's mind as I don't like 30-50 and rain .
> Found this the other day scrounging on CL.
> Not sure if the head and the intake are included.
> 
> View attachment 729222


That get's my vote for the best CL add of the year.


----------



## James Miller

This ash was having nothing to do with with the fiskars. So I broke down and used the splitter for the first time in months. All of it's around 22% according to the meter so on the racks for this year it goes.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That get's my vote for the best CL add of the year.


That is pretty funny, I want to see that tree in real life.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That is pretty funny, I want to see that tree in real life.


A while back someone posted a WTF pic of big Homelite that got pinched in a felling notch and left it. The tree kept growing around the saw. I would have paid pretty good money to have recovered that and mad a table out of it.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I got caught up with my Tax Work at about 3:00 today … first time in about 2 months I don't have a "To Do" pile!

So the weather was nice, to I installed my outer dog on my 462, and fixed a 460 that was dropped off over a month ago. They said the 460 would start, but not run right. When I went to check the plug I discovered why … it was loose! Changed the plug, and the fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and it is good to go!

Felt good to get some fresh air, turn some wrenches, and start a saw! The 460 had been sitting for over a month, but spit on the 3rd pull and started 2 pulls later. Wish they all were that good!

I needed a break from the paperwork!


----------



## 95custmz

Built a redneck shed for the splitter, today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Box elder or Elm?



It's kinda stringy and smells sour.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Boxelder


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> Built a redneck shed for the splitter, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boxer?


----------



## 95custmz

Dahmer said:


> Boxer?



Yeah. She will be 14 years old this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

sixonetonoffun said:


> Boxelder



+1 for box elder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

sixonetonoffun said:


> Boxelder





95custmz said:


> +1 for box elder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks guys. This is the first time I've come across it. I thought it would split like Maple but it doesn't, and it smells a bit on the sour side.

Will it be ready to burn this coming winter, or is it a 2 year wood?


----------



## Rburg44

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thanks guys. This is the first time I've come across it. I thought it would split like Maple but it doesn't, and it smells a bit on the sour side.
> 
> Will it be ready to burn this coming winter, or is it a 2 year wood?



Ull be able to burn it for this coming winter!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

It drys fast under cover. If not it gets punky faster. 


Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thanks guys. This is the first time I've come across it. I thought it would split like Maple but it doesn't, and it smells a bit on the sour side.
> 
> Will it be ready to burn this coming winter, or is it a 2 year wood?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today I went on a Scrounging Safari.  instead of just scrounging on my street, I cased the entire neighborhood on my bike. 6 mile bike ride. found one oak limb free for the taking, side of road, one oak limb drop, homeowner said, "sure u can have it. thanks for cutting it up. any time is fine". 2 trunks leaned up against their fence, so have to ask them  [lol] and one rather nice pile. looks to be oak, and seems it wasn't put there yesterday. nobody home this evening. the plot is thickening...


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Well, I got caught up with my Tax Work at about 3:00 today … first time in about 2 months I don't have a "To Do" pile!
> 
> So the weather was nice, to I installed my outer dog on my 462, and fixed a 460 that was dropped off over a month ago. They said the 460 would start, but not run right. When I went to check the plug I discovered why … it was loose! Changed the plug, and the fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and it is good to go!
> 
> Felt good to get some fresh air, turn some wrenches, and start a saw! The 460 had been sitting for over a month, but spit on the 3rd pull and started 2 pulls later. Wish they all were that good!
> 
> I needed a break from the paperwork!


Looks good Mike. OEM dawg? part #? Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Box elder or Elm?
> View attachment 729403
> View attachment 729404
> 
> It's kinda stringy and smells sour.





Dahmer said:


> Boxer?


No, box elder .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, I got caught up with my Tax Work at about 3:00 today … first time in about 2 months I don't have a "To Do" pile!
> 
> So the weather was nice, to I installed my outer dog on my 462, and fixed a 460 that was dropped off over a month ago. They said the 460 would start, but not run right. When I went to check the plug I discovered why … it was loose! Changed the plug, and the fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and it is good to go!
> 
> Felt good to get some fresh air, turn some wrenches, and start a saw! The 460 had been sitting for over a month, but spit on the 3rd pull and started 2 pulls later. Wish they all were that good!
> 
> I needed a break from the paperwork!


Congrats Mike .
What to swing buy lol.
I like that outer dog, very light, looks like it will help a lot with flush cutting or trunks with a large root flare.
Have you ran it much. A buddy just picked up a 572 yesterday, some good options out there right now.
I think I want a new 550 mark II myself, they look to pull a 20 quite nicely, it would make a great firewood saw.
I ran this one yesterday, got a couple buckets and 8 sticks to cut up for firewood unless @Sawyer Rob wants to make me up a bunch of smaller boards .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> A while back someone posted a WTF pic of big Homelite that got pinched in a felling notch and left it. The tree kept growing around the saw. I would have paid pretty good money to have recovered that and mad a table out of it.


That would be cool.
Maybe cut it in half with a bandsaw , or into some 1" cookies, that would be wild.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 729290
> Today’s scrounge. Black ants had the first 10’ of core wood eaten, snapped off where the ant infestation ended. Came down in the wind last night 15’ from the guy’s house. 2 truckloads.



Beautiful pic, looks like a great day. 

I'm heading out on Saturday morning to look at a pile of (what I have been told is) black locust that one of my farmer clients has stacked up ready to torch when the fire season closes 1st May. He said I could take what I wanted since "he's not burning that $hit". Seems many/most Australians will only burn eucalypt and turn their noses up at any other hardwood, and I'll admit that I was a bit the same prior to joining AS. Whether Aussie grown black locust is as good/better/worse than US grown locust I don't know but in the spirit of scientific inquiry I am going to find out. If it is as good as US locust then it would be comparable to the typical firewood species in my area so I'll be more than happy to take it when I can drive right up next to a pile and start cutting.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful pic, looks like a great day.
> 
> I'm heading out on Saturday morning to look at a pile of (what I have been told is) black locust that one of my farmer clients has stacked up ready to torch when the fire season closes 1st May. He said I could take what I wanted since "he's not burning that $hit". Seems many/most Australians will only burn eucalypt and turn their noses up at any other hardwood, and I'll admit that I was a bit the same prior to joining AS. Whether Aussie grown black locust is as good/better/worse than US grown locust I don't know but in the spirit of scientific inquiry I am going to find out. If it is as good as US locust then it would be comparable to the typical firewood species in my area so I'll be more than happy to take it when I can drive right up next to a pile and start cutting.


When I see the ratings on much of the wood the guys cut down there, I'd leave the locust in a pile too, or use it for kindling to get the other stuff going lol.
I like it a lot, but it has it's +/- just as with anything else. It's easy to work up and we have a decent supply of it around these parts, those two things alone make it feasible, then add in that it's relatively easy to split, burns hot, and leaves great coals and it's hard not to like it.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, it says Bumper Spike 1142 664 0501. I also used 2 5mm hex bolts w/lock nuts.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Steve, it says Bumper Spike 1142 664 0501. I also used 2 5mm hex bolts w/lock nuts.


Thanks Mike .


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Thanks guys. This is the first time I've come across it. I thought it would split like Maple but it doesn't, and it smells a bit on the sour side.
> 
> Will it be ready to burn this coming winter, or is it a 2 year wood?


Bobby I found the troybilt splitter manual if you want it. You might get kicked out of the neighborhood if anyone knows you have boxelder.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Bobby I found the troybilt splitter manual if you want it. *You might get kicked out of the neighborhood if anyone knows you have boxelder.*


Why?


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful pic, looks like a great day.
> 
> I'm heading out on Saturday morning to look at a pile of (what I have been told is) black locust that one of my farmer clients has stacked up ready to torch when the fire season closes 1st May. He said I could take what I wanted since "he's not burning that $hit". Seems many/most Australians will only burn eucalypt and turn their noses up at any other hardwood, and I'll admit that I was a bit the same prior to joining AS. Whether Aussie grown black locust is as good/better/worse than US grown locust I don't know but in the spirit of scientific inquiry I am going to find out. If it is as good as US locust then it would be comparable to the typical firewood species in my area so I'll be more than happy to take it when I can drive right up next to a pile and start cutting.



Got to try it. I reckon a lot of your woods are only so insanely dense because of environment/climate. Any eucalyptus grown here is about as light as softwoods like pine. The locust I've had was still heavy, bit didn't burn super hot... More a long low burn for me. Surely 2 examples of climate affecting the wood significantly.


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Why?



Wood snobs don’t like Box Elder. Low Btu’s. But there are people that seek it out for the red streaks in the wood. They will make bowls, knife handles, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

95custmz said:


> Wood snobs don’t like Box Elder.* Low Btu’s.* But there are people that seek it out for the red streaks in the wood. They will make bowls, knife handles, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I burned Silver Maple all winter. It kept the house perfectly warm. Box Elder looks to be about the same as Silver Maple on the BTU charts, so I would imagine that it will keep the house nice and warm as well.

Now Willow, Poplar, and anything classed as an evergreen... they go in the campfire wood pile.


----------



## 95custmz

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I burned Silver Maple all winter. It kept the house perfectly warm. Box Elder looks to be about the same as Silver Maple on the BTU charts, so I would imagine that it will keep the house nice and warm as well.
> 
> Now Willow, Poplar, and anything classed as an evergreen... they go in the campfire wood pile.



I’ve burned Box Elder, as well. Quite a few of them around here. I just mix it with Cherry or Ash and it burns well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

95custmz said:


> Wood snobs don’t like Box Elder. Low Btu’s. But there are people that seek it out for the red streaks in the wood. They will make bowls, knife handles, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, we were talking about a 14 year old Boxer Dog. We called him Box Elder, because he's the oldest Boxer we know, so we don't want to burn him, He's a nice fellow.


----------



## rarefish383

Sorry, that's a She Box Elder.


----------



## 95custmz

rarefish383 said:


> Sorry, that's a She Box Elder.



And then there’s Petey. They both love the wood and hanging out while I cut, split, and stack.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful pic, looks like a great day.
> 
> I'm heading out on Saturday morning to look at a pile of (what I have been told is) black locust that one of my farmer clients has stacked up ready to torch when the fire season closes 1st May. He said I could take what I wanted since "he's not burning that $hit". Seems many/most Australians will only burn eucalypt and turn their noses up at any other hardwood, and I'll admit that I was a bit the same prior to joining AS. Whether Aussie grown black locust is as good/better/worse than US grown locust I don't know but in the spirit of scientific inquiry I am going to find out. If it is as good as US locust then it would be comparable to the typical firewood species in my area so I'll be more than happy to take it when I can drive right up next to a pile and start cutting.


Gotta love the “drive right up to the pile.” option.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Got to try it. I reckon a lot of your woods are only so insanely dense because of environment/climate. Any eucalyptus grown here is about as light as softwoods like pine. The locust I've had was still heavy, bit didn't burn super hot... More a long low burn for me. Surely 2 examples of climate affecting the wood significantly.



This is what I am hoping. Clearly the climate plays a part almost as great as the species so hopefully the locust will be a bit denser than in its home environment. That said, while it is certainly hotter and drier in summer we are also in a (relatively) higher rainfall area compared to other parts of Aus, so who knows. It might be the most awesomest firewood in the world just sitting there in a burn pile. One thing I would say is that in the locust thickets that are around, there aren't many big specimens there, most would be under 12 inches diameter. I'm looking forward to making its acquaintance. 

Prepare for lots of pics!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> This is what I am hoping. Clearly the climate plays a part almost as great as the species so hopefully the locust will be a bit denser than in its home environment. That said, while it is certainly hotter and drier in summer we are also in a (relatively) higher rainfall area compared to other parts of Aus, so who knows. It might be the most awesomest firewood in the world just sitting there in a burn pile. One thing I would say is that in the locust thickets that are around, there aren't many big specimens there, most would be under 12 inches diameter. I'm looking forward to making its acquaintance.
> 
> Prepare for lots of pics!



The small stem size in groves is natural to the species, it "copses", puts up new trees from the roots. Around here they are not native, all were planted originally by settlers for fence posts and the like. I have cut some big ones but they were 'fence row" types, not in groves. Biggest I have ever seen was around 6 foot DBH but it was 3 cojoined stems. Jusst watch out for the thorns. They are only present on young wood, mostly gone by the time a branch is 3 years old. From teh pile you are looking at there shouldn't be any thorns unless there are a lot of small guage limbs.


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged a dead standing 35’ Ash today. Got hung up in another tree but it was windy today. Waited 5 minutes and the wind took it down for me.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> I ran this one yesterday, got a couple buckets and 8 sticks to cut up for firewood unless @Sawyer Rob wants to make me up a bunch of smaller boards .


 I hear Sawyer Rob mills logs on shares, you probably should get ahold of him and when warms up a bit, ger-r-done!

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> This is what I am hoping. Clearly the climate plays a part almost as great as the species so hopefully the locust will be a bit denser than in its home environment. That said, while it is certainly hotter and drier in summer we are also in a (relatively) higher rainfall area compared to other parts of Aus, so who knows. It might be the most awesomest firewood in the world just sitting there in a burn pile. One thing I would say is that in the locust thickets that are around, there aren't many big specimens there, most would be under 12 inches diameter. I'm looking forward to making its acquaintance.
> 
> Prepare for lots of pics!


That's the way they grow around here. The farmers would get them about that size and a little smaller for fence posts. As good as they are for firewood, they are better for fence posts. They will last 40 years in the ground with no rot. We had a barn built in 1976. The contractors showed up a week early, after we had dispatched for the day. We got home and they took the dozer and pushed a dump truck load of 24" Black Locust over the hill, then leveled the pad by pushing the dirt over the hill, covering the Locust. We got home and all the poles for the pole barn were up, and the wood pile was gone. In 96 my parents moved, and I was cleaning up the wood and chip yards. I hooked a piece of that BL and wound up digging it all out. The bark was still on, but loose. Split, stacked it, and it was ready the next fall.


----------



## hamish

Maybe shoulder season somewheres........ with the doc on my back and limited mobility gotta burn to keep warm

I have to say after 21 tanks of fuel that little saw has impressed the hell outta me. A little weak on the clutch side but hey its 25cc, have blocked 20" oak with it because i could, and it hurts to pick up my other saws (oaks staying where it is till next year!).


----------



## Hinerman

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 729290
> Today’s scrounge. Black ants had the first 10’ of core wood eaten, snapped off where the ant infestation ended. Came down in the wind last night 15’ from the guy’s house. 2 truckloads.



What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Bullvi22

Worked on bucking and noodling the chestnut at dads today. Sure missed the 660 today, I could have had it all done if I still had it. Oh well, the 310 performed admirably for the lowly homeowner saw that it is.


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> What kind of wood is that?


Looks like cherry through my goggles.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I hear Sawyer Rob mills logs on shares, you probably should get ahold of him and when warms up a bit, ger-r-done!
> 
> SR


What's up my fair weather friend lol.
I thought I had some on retainer there already .
I probably could bring them up that way, not sure what we could get out of them, but something I'm sure.


----------



## cantoo

My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. 

.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sheot weather here. Mud seasons on hold for whatever this is.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got the bike going today. 80+F here. VFW in Baltimore, Ohio. Cool history behind the bird. Look it up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cantoo said:


> My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. View attachment 729656
> View attachment 729657
> .


That's a clean looking rig. You scaling up the side gig ?


----------



## cantoo

sixonetonoffun, it was a decent deal and I was weak. Too bad I have all my 16" wood all cut and split for the year already. It only has 57 hrs on it, it's a Wallenstein prototype. I told her I could sell it and buy 2 side x sides but she isn't believing it. I might consider a year of doing some custom splitting with it, we have so much ash around here that needs to come down. People are giving logs away just to be rid of them. It's killing the firewood market but maybe if I can make a few bucks splitting for people it will make up the difference. It has the log lifter on the live deck and is pretty quick to set up so even a few logs might be worth doing. I know a couple of tree guys and could follow them around. Now I just need to buy more time. I just missed this 2 weeks ago, she was standing beside me when I stopped bidding, it was a quiet 2 hour ride home with an empty trailer.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> What's up my fair weather friend lol.
> I thought I had some on retainer there already .
> I probably could bring them up that way, not sure what we could get out of them, but something I'm sure.


 You probably do, but I'm always greedy when it's something I have a hard time getting! lol lol

We just need some warmer weather...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

cantoo said:


> My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. View attachment 729656
> View attachment 729657
> .


 Looks like you bought her something to me!! lol

IF I brought a processor home and told my wife it was her birthday present, she would LOVE it!!

SR


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Keep hoping my son will buy a side by side. Then I could talk him out of his Honda Foreman to plow light snow. Last I looked it had like 70 hrs on the clock. Clearly he doesn't use it enough !


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> You probably do, but I'm always greedy when it's something I have a hard time getting! lol lol
> 
> We just need some warmer weather...
> 
> SR


It sure was nice out last week, I got lot cleaned up around here and a few tree jobs taken care of that I been wanting to get done as well.
Works out so I can do a couple more this week, the locust for a neighbor, one Saturday is a large rotten maple, I'll bring the log to you, it has 6-8' of chain hanging out of it and a chunk of 3/8 or 1/2 threaded rod. The good thing is I'm dropping it and walking (other than trimming the top so it's out of the drive). 
After the rain gets cleared out next month or so I'll make it up your way with the boy and some logs to hang out.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> today I went on a Scrounging Safari. instead of just scrounging on my street, I cased the entire neighborhood on my bike. 6 mile bike ride. found one oak limb free for the taking, side of road, one oak limb drop, homeowner said, "sure u can have it. thanks for cutting it up. any time is fine". 2 trunks leaned up against their fence, so have to ask them  [lol] and one rather nice pile. looks to be oak, and seems it wasn't put there yesterday. nobody home this evening. the plot is thickening...



in between rain showers and rain, sometime a bit too much... I followed up on the Scrounging Safari yesterday. here is what happened:

1) after trying to get the rain to stop, kicked up just as i was loading up... went to get a small oak branch on side of road. headed to the city's trash dump eventually, I was happy enough to repurpose that limb's inevitable destination. house next door had workers and stickers on window. permit. I walked over to look at a stump. then walked back to limb.

2) I noticed someone walking over. had a sense of authority in gait... hmm, maybe a homeowner by looks of things? his greeting - *"Hey there! what are you doing!!?"* feeling confident in my reason to be there, I walked over and said, "hi, you the resident?" he was. just bought the place. I introduced myself, he was all smiles, we talked trees, etc , the neighborhood and I left with some Bonus Scrounge Stumps. 3. 14" or so x 3-4". not oak, but ok for outdoors. ie, more wood! 

3) he showed me his 'new' house and their plans, ideas, etc. lots of 1950's originality to it, large corner lot and a gas and woodburning fireplace, too. I liked it. then next door neighbor shows up. u looking for wood? sure, what kind u got? oak... sure. then he says to burn or turn? huh... wood turning? I say to burn. oh, no... not this... and he left. but, a neighbor even if I did not know him... so when I left I went over to say hi. we hit it off well. a fellow gear head type. and had set off his garage a small engine repair shop. [omg] mostly 2-strokes, weed wackers and saws. side line I asked? [not allowed by HOA] stutters a bit, then says no, just friends and family.  I mean how many of family can have saws needing service to warrant a separate shop? lol. but, nbd, we got along and I could tell I had made a new friend.

4) so I was off to get the oak limb drop. that went smooth, no interuptions. had half a trunk of firewood. no doubt a fire or two in there...

5) went over to area park. noticed a healthy oak had a dead limb coming out of it. 3-4" at base. could fall and hurt someone, kid or... so I scrounged it out of tree and took it, leaving the two cuts I made painted out in black spray paint. bugs Rx and no trax...

6) then I went to see another neighbor about the wood pile by back fence, but he wasn't home. saw a bunch a drop from pine tree in front yard, couple houses over. noticed some oak up by house. well, maybe I could get that... so returned and stopped to say hi. inquire. nice neighbor, once I saw his chimney I figured he prob wanted the wood. yep! but it was a swell visit... he had a full-on cabinet shop set up in an earlier addition to the house, all JET tools. killer band saw, too. and he is a professional level artist working in wood and clay. and a very good builder. was building a new shop. if only all builders built like he did. had 2 more fireplaces, masonry... and he made the molds for the bricks. std firebrick etc for the flue. a swell visit. said his friend was a tree service and oft would call him to come scrounge what he was cutting. said he'd call me... to joint venture if I wanted. he had a couple of saws. one stihl. and some huskies... one with 26' bar! could have been 28"... just ur basic homeowner saw, lol -

all that over an afternoon bike ride just for the heck of it yesterday to see if I could scrounge up some more firewood. the small engine guy had a MS 180 he bot some 20 yrs ago... carb tweak and still running strong he said. definitely a one-owner saw... in the cream puff leagues. nary a scratch on it! said it had cut a lot of wood.

scrounged some free wood, and scrounged some new friends. tired from a long day, will post up some pix tomorrow...

like the Norwegian Wood book says, 'some things do grow on trees!' lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> *Yea I could stack like 10yrs worth on my property* if I felt like mowing around it. Wait. More wood. Less grass to mow. Hmmm....



I could stack close to 40 years worth of firewood on my property! how do I know? I did just that...nearly 40 years ago... in the woodshed and its still there. last night I had a camp campfire going. friend stopped by. and added a couple of healthy stix that are over 15 years old, maybe even over 20. been dry, and wood solid and burned well. and for a long time, too... and hot, I had to push my chair back 6" or so

but wait, I promise... pix. yes, already took them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 728780
> Got the rack finished today. Hoping the mulberry on top will keep my FIL from pulling off this rack this year.View attachment 728782
> Still deciding if I'm gonna rack the apple for myself or try to sell it. Figure I'll double the size of the pile with the next one and there might be a third when that one is done.



nice wood pile JM!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Benjo said:


> Haven't had a chance to do much scrounging since December, so when my neighbor asked if I could take down their old blue spruce that sprinkles my car with pitch and needles I was scampering up as fast as my out-of-shape body could manage. Perfect weather, too.
> 
> Of course now I'm sore, have pitch stuck to my skin, hair, and beard, it's 36 out, raining, and I'm getting a cold. But for 2 days at least it felt great...plus I smell like spruce.
> 
> *Note that my 2-year-old wanted me to put the tree back up, so I "planted" one of the tops in the ground to appease him when I was done.*
> 
> View attachment 728909
> 
> View attachment 728910



lol, what a swell dad!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> A few more pics from the weekend. Dad was with me and took this action shot while I wasn't looking.
> 
> View attachment 728981
> 
> 
> half a cube at best of this stuff cut up
> 
> View attachment 728985
> 
> 
> Plus all the sticks for the firepit that night.
> 
> View attachment 728986
> 
> 
> Burned ok in the firepit, will be interest to see how the bigger stuff goes in the heater this week.
> 
> View attachment 728988



nice view of the valley there, Cowboy! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Dude, how old is that grill?



I think the beer ended up being done first! 

one of mine is just like that one... I have some boards lengthwise end to end... no grill... its a mobile workbench  follers me around...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Finally scrounged up a log splitter. It’s an old one but the 5 hp briggs runs great. New hydraulic tank, new lines. Not much info out there on the internet. It’s a Bachtold Brothers Mfg. It’s either a 16 or 22 ton. Anyone know how to tell the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i'd like to know how big it is...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *If it splits your wood, the ton rating doesn't mean Sh**!!! *



for sure! MM. no matter how many times I have heard it... each and every time the chunk goes 'split!'... is sweet music! I can hear it over the roar of the engine powering the pump.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I like that.
> It's 100% overcast here today and 37 last I checked, there is trace amounts of piles left and that's it. Supposed to get an inch or two tonight and some ice, then rain in the morning. I like winter, and I can deal with summer, but I prefer it make up it's mind as I don't like 30-50 and rain .
> Found this the other day scrounging on CL.
> Not sure if the head and the intake are included.
> 
> View attachment 729222




even if it was free, it's a pricey project! mite be a bargain, though... if it had the heads! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 729290
> Today’s scrounge. Black ants had the first 10’ of core wood eaten, snapped off where the ant infestation ended. Came down in the wind last night 15’ from the guy’s house. 2 truckloads.



great pix, D! I like all the bulbing flowers? *daffodils?*


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hinerman said:


> What kind of wood is that?


You are correct if the guess is cherry.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 729301
> This ash was having nothing to do with with the fiskars. So I broke down and used the splitter for the first time in months. All of it's around 22% according to the meter so on the racks for this year it goes.



you like ash? I have never burned any of it. mostly oak, pecan etc. but the guy I ran into first on my Scrounge Safari has a very large ash tree he might be taking down. real big!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> great pix, D! I like all the bulbing flowers? *daffodils?*


Yep, all daffodils.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That is pretty funny, I want to see that tree in real life.



I think its a joke, but it's a good one!  doubt it was shopped! lol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Yeah. She will be 14 years old this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



and still standing guard! my oldest will be 13 this year... doing well. your boxer looks to be also


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> And then there’s Petey. *They both love the wood and hanging out while I cut, split, and stack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that's great! mine would be gone in a flash... "gone hunting!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> View attachment 729648
> View attachment 729649
> Maybe shoulder season somewheres........ with the doc on my back and limited mobility gotta burn to keep warm
> 
> *I have to say after 21 tanks of fuel that little saw has impressed the hell outta me.* A little weak on the clutch side but hey its 25cc, have blocked 20" oak with it because i could, and it hurts to pick up my other saws (oaks staying where it is till next year!).



its working for you... like I say about my lil Echo CS-271T.... it's pure *hornet!!!! *

my lil echo is pure hornet all the way!


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged some Maple limbs for a camp fire, man they burned hot. Felt like my face would burn before a hotdog was cooked on a stick. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looks like cherry through my goggles.



I got the same tinge, chipper! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. View attachment 729656
> View attachment 729657
> .



*brand new!!!* 

_>sixonetonoffun, it was a decent deal and I was weak. It only has 57 hrs on it,_

new in my books!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Got the bike going today. 80+F here. VFW in Baltimore, Ohio. Cool history behind the bird. Look it up.




real nice looking scooter!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged some Maple limbs for a camp fire, man they burned hot. Felt like my face would burn before a hotdog was cooked on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




nice setting B-S, thanks for posting it up. I enjoyed the view. ur round pile is looking good!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Got the bike going today. 80+F here. VFW in Baltimore, Ohio. Cool history behind the bird. Look it up.



Had mine out a few times in the past week or so.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I want a dualsport. I really want a tw200 but i just found this on CL


https://columbus.craigslist.org/mcy/d/heath-2017-hawk-250/6863297296.html


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Got the bike going today. 80+F here. VFW in Baltimore, Ohio. Cool history behind the bird. Look it up.



Had to look close before I saw the identity My first assignment after Russian language school was St. Lawrence Island 1955. About 6 months before I got there the Russians had shot down one of those almost over the station, Crew survived the crash but were in bad shape. The aircraft was on a regular patrol route down the East side of Kamchatka and was on our side of the 'line'. A bit later the next patrol was sent, russians tried again but a flight of F89s was waiting orbiting behind a mountain on the island. They popped up and the Russians turned tail.


----------



## LondonNeil

Grab the ash. Is dense as Oak and burns hotter ime. S' posed to split very easily.... But not so ime!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

cantoo said:


> My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. View attachment 729656
> View attachment 729657
> .


What would you like us to have engraved on your tombstone?


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Grab the ash. Is dense as Oak and burns hotter ime. S' posed to split very easily.... But not so ime!


I agree with not as easy as they say to split. Used my splitter for some big ash rounds I got at Steve's. Iv split apple, mulberry,oak,hickory,and locust since the last time I used the splitter. That ash was having no part of the axe.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> After the rain gets cleared out next month or so I'll make it up your way with the boy and some logs to hang out.


 Sounds like a plan to me!

On those nice days I've been trying to fix my log hauling running gear! I was pulling doubles, snaking them through the woods, both over loaded, when the back gear rubbed on a tree and I bent the bejesus out of that corner! When we started working on it, the wheel was nearly flat on the ground!






I got my wife to put the heat to it, while I was pulling on it with a come-a-long,






That got it, to where I could get it to the shop,






and after some more work, I used a hi lift jack to help out too,






Here it is now, just about ready for some welding,






It's been a lot bigger project than I thought it would be!

SR


----------



## woodchip rookie

turnkey4099 said:


> Had to look close before I saw the identity My first assignment after Russian language school was St. Lawrence Island 1955. About 6 months before I got there the Russians had shot down one of those almost over the station, Crew survived the crash but were in bad shape. The aircraft was on a regular patrol route down the East side of Kamchatka and was on our side of the 'line'. A bit later the next patrol was sent, russians tried again but a flight of F89s was waiting orbiting behind a mountain on the island. They popped up and the Russians turned tail.


Wait. You were on assignment in 1955, its 2019, and you're out slingin saws?!


----------



## farmer steve

Got the word last evening . Come and get these dead ash trees before I plant soybeans. Soooo!!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I want a dualsport. I really want a tw200 but i just found this on CL
> 
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/mcy/d/heath-2017-hawk-250/6863297296.html


I wouldn't!
I've got some Honda's saved in my computer, but if you'd like I'd be happy to look down there too.
TW's are expensive.


----------



## Philbert

Today and tomorrow only at 'that place where Wile E Coyote buys his tools', during their Spring Tool sale:




Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Wait. You were on assignment in 1955, its 2019, and you're out slingin saws?!



Yep, 84 lasst month. Just came in from manually splitting a couple wagon loads. That type of stuff is WHY I am still able to sling saws, mauls and sledges. I do 10+ cord a year, sell 7 or 8 and use the rest to make my "stash" of black locust last. I am about to work myself out of a cutting spot though and need to find another one - I have feelers out but no bites as yet.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, 84 lasst month. Just came in from manually splitting a couple wagon loads. That type of stuff is WHY I am still able to sling saws, mauls and sledges. I do 10+ cord a year, sell 7 or 8 and use the rest to make my "stash" of black locust last. I am about to work myself out of a cutting spot though and need to find another one - I have feelers out but no bites as yet.


A veteran and a beast, you have my thanks and respect sir.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Today’s scrounge. Not actually firewood but related. Bought the Echo 400 from the guy because it wouldn’t cut. Wonder why? He must have decided to “adjust” the carb to try and “fix” it, carb was way off, couldn’t even get it to start. New clutch hub, bearing, dumped old fuel, adjusted carb and it runs like new. I have $100 total in it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

woodchip rookie said:


> I want a dualsport. I really want a tw200...


 Have you looked at Suzuki's version of a TW? I think I like it even better than a TW...

SR


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 729727
> View attachment 729728
> Got the word last evening . Come and get these dead ash trees before I plant soybeans. Soooo!!


Love the headache rack!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Love the headache rack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


SCROUNGED from junk around the farm. Only replace them $400 Windows once .


----------



## JustJeff

Color matches even!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Deleted


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> My wife is weak. I fear tomorrow morning when she looks at it and realizes that it can't be used for my boiler wood because I cut it all 32" long. She sent me to buy a side x side and I brought this home. I have no time to ride it anyway, my Can Am Renegade just sits in the barn. Her birthday was last week, yup I never got her anything but she did say she didn't want anything. View attachment 729656
> View attachment 729657
> .



I got one of those two but mine came in a two piece set!!!!....










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Well I got a battery put in the processor and tried it out tonight. Everything seems to work good other than the oiler pump. It pumped a half litre threw it in about 10 seconds. I assume the pump is only supposed to run when the chain is turned but it runs full out as soon as the key is turned on. I really hate buying stuff that Amish or Mennonite have owned. There is 57 hrs on the meter and not one drop of grease or oil had been put on or in anything other than the bar oiler. This machine is a prototype of the Wallenstein that they sell now. What that means is that this is the beta version. They used this as a testing grounds to make sure everything works together. So that means that grease fittings might not be in locations that are accessible, guards might be in the way or not in the proper location. Brackets for hinging parts may have extra holes in them to experiment until they work properly etc. For instance the log deck is about 2" too close to the infeed tray for the log turner to work properly, their quick fix was to take a grinder and cut a chunk of the trough out to make room for the turner rods. The for sale version would have the live deck sprockets moved back 2" for clearance. The bracket for the conveyor winch support is too light of steel and a little too low which allows splits to catch on it and 20 tons of force pushing up on the too weak bracket. The back legs never had enough adjustment for uneven ground so they welded two cranks jacks on instead( this is a plus). The log lifter on to the live deck hinge angle is a little off so I might have to drill 2 new holes about 1/2" away to make it hinge better. 
But I got it for way less than half price of a new one and saved a crap load of taxes too. New price as it's set up is Can $43,000 before taxes. Everything can be fixed with some welding and some steel and whatever I need for the pump. The bearings that never had any grease of them may have a little shorter life but still fine with that. My wife was watching as I ran it for awhile and she said she could easily run it. I had a firewood buddy stop in and he is in love with it. I think I can find some paying work for it but again the time issue. This just means that my sawmill is going to be sitting there even longer without being used. Heading to another auction tomorrow morning and then back home for her side of the family pictures ( 100 Dutchmen going to be here) in the afternoon so I know she won't kill me in my sleep tonight. We went to the lawyers today to do our Will so that has me concerned a bit. She said she's had the appointment with the lawyer for weeks but last night was the 1st I've heard of it.


----------



## Be Stihl

U&A said:


> I got one of those two but mine came in a two piece set!!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Mine was a two pice also!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Two piece sounds about right.


----------



## Jeffkrib

woodchip rookie said:


> Wait. You were on assignment in 1955, its 2019, and you're out slingin saws?!





turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, 84 lasst month. Just came in from manually splitting a couple wagon loads. That type of stuff is WHY I am still able to sling saws, mauls and sledges. I do 10+ cord a year, sell 7 or 8 and use the rest to make my "stash" of black locust last. I am about to work myself out of a cutting spot though and need to find another one - I have feelers out but no bites as yet.



I think it pretty fair to say that everyone on this thread aspires to be like you one day turnkey. You are the elder statesman of the wood scrounging thread.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I think it pretty fair to say that everyone on this thread aspires to be like you one day turnkey. You are the elder statesman of the wood scrounging thread.



What happened to @wudpirat ? Is he still with us?


----------



## Bullvi22

Jeffkrib said:


> I think it pretty fair to say that everyone on this thread aspires to be like you one day turnkey. You are the elder statesman of the wood scrounging thread.



Amen to that!


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas,

I got after my locust scrounge today - or what I think is locust. I posted my first thread on the question of what it actually is (only 500 more threads and I can catch up to gunny). It's very yellow wood and the easiest splitting I have ever come across. Most of the work was done with the MMWS 241 and the rest with the 460. The trunks of this bifurcated tree were 22-25 inches.




I was keeping a close eye on the thorny suckers.
















I took home two trailer loads and half a cube in the back of the ute on the first trip back, a little under a cord all up, with another load already cut and the big end of the bigger log still to cut.


----------



## Cowboy254

A few more pics from today...













I'll go back for the rest of this one tomorrow. Also, the farmer told me there is a big burn pile of the same stuff in the next paddock so I'll go check that out too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!
> 
> On those nice days I've been trying to fix my log hauling running gear! I was pulling doubles, snaking them through the woods, both over loaded, when the back gear rubbed on a tree and I bent the bejesus out of that corner! When we started working on it, the wheel was nearly flat on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my wife to put the heat to it, while I was pulling on it with a come-a-long,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That got it, to where I could get it to the shop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after some more work, I used a hi lift jack to help out too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is now, just about ready for some welding,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a lot bigger project than I thought it would be!
> 
> SR



looks 'good as new!' SR ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Today’s scrounge. Not actually firewood but related. Bought the Echo 400 from the guy because it wouldn’t cut. Wonder why? He must have decided to “adjust” the carb to try and “fix” it, carb was way off, couldn’t even get it to start. New clutch hub, bearing, dumped old fuel, adjusted carb and it runs like new. I have $100 total in it.



well, by the looks of the clutch teeth... it sure did some running in the past! sounds like u made out like a bandit, D!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> I got after my locust scrounge today - or what I thought was locust. I posted my first thread on the question of what it actually is (only 500 more threads and I can catch up to gunny). It's very yellow wood and the easiest splitting I have ever come across. Most of the work was done with the MMWS 241 and the rest with the 460. The trunks of this bifurcated tree were 22-25 inches.
> 
> View attachment 729891
> 
> 
> I was keeping a close eye on the thorny suckers.
> 
> View attachment 729892
> 
> 
> View attachment 729893
> 
> 
> View attachment 729894
> 
> 
> View attachment 729895
> 
> 
> View attachment 729896
> 
> 
> I took home two trailer loads and half a cube in the back of the ute on the first trip back, a little under a cord all up, with another load already cut and the big end of the bigger log still to cut.



Yep, black locust for sure. I never lucked into a nice dead one. Those thorns are evil, I swear they make the branch move so they can nab you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Well I got a battery put in the processor and tried it out tonight. Everything seems to work good other than the oiler pump. It pumped a half litre threw it in about 10 seconds. I assume the pump is only supposed to run when the chain is turned but it runs full out as soon as the key is turned on. I really hate buying stuff that Amish or Mennonite have owned. There is 57 hrs on the meter and not one drop of grease or oil had been put on or in anything other than the bar oiler. This machine is a prototype of the Wallenstein that they sell now. What that means is that this is the beta version. They used this as a testing grounds to make sure everything works together. So that means that grease fittings might not be in locations that are accessible, guards might be in the way or not in the proper location. Brackets for hinging parts may have extra holes in them to experiment until they work properly etc. For instance the log deck is about 2" too close to the infeed tray for the log turner to work properly, their quick fix was to take a grinder and cut a chunk of the trough out to make room for the turner rods. The for sale version would have the live deck sprockets moved back 2" for clearance. The bracket for the conveyor winch support is too light of steel and a little too low which allows splits to catch on it and 20 tons of force pushing up on the too weak bracket. The back legs never had enough adjustment for uneven ground so they welded two cranks jacks on instead( this is a plus). The log lifter on to the live deck hinge angle is a little off so I might have to drill 2 new holes about 1/2" away to make it hinge better.
> But I got it for way less than half price of a new one and saved a crap load of taxes too. New price as it's set up is Can $43,000 before taxes. Everything can be fixed with some welding and some steel and whatever I need for the pump. The bearings that never had any grease of them may have a little shorter life but still fine with that. My wife was watching as I ran it for awhile and she said she could easily run it. I had a firewood buddy stop in and he is in love with it. I think I can find some paying work for it but again the time issue. This just means that my sawmill is going to be sitting there even longer without being used. Heading to another auction tomorrow morning and then back home for her side of the family pictures ( 100 Dutchmen going to be here) in the afternoon so I know she won't kill me in my sleep tonight. We went to the lawyers today to do our Will so that has me concerned a bit. She said she's had the appointment with the lawyer for weeks but last night was the 1st I've heard of it.
> View attachment 729864
> View attachment 729865




looks like 'the 'work crew' likes the new blue machine...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 729870
> Two piece sounds about right.



great combos, guys! but i'll take the _one-piece_ combo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_[="Backyard Lumberjack, post: 6868718, member: 141501"]in between rain showers and rain, sometime a bit too much... I followed up on the Scrounging Safari yesterday. here is what happened:

1) after trying to get the rain to stop, kicked up just as i was loading up... went to get a small oak branch on side of road. headed to the city's trash dump eventually, I was happy enough to repurpose that limb's inevitable destination. house next door had workers and stickers on window. permit. I walked over to look at a stump. then walked back to limb.




2) I noticed someone walking over. had a sense of authority in gait... hmm, maybe a homeowner by looks of things? his greeting - *"Hey there! what are you doing!!?"* feeling confident in my reason to be there, I walked over and said, "hi, you the resident?" he was. just bought the place. I introduced myself, he was all smiles, we talked trees, etc , the neighborhood and I left with some Bonus Scrounge Stumps. 3. 14" or so x 3-4". not oak, but ok for outdoors. ie, more wood! 




3) he showed me his 'new' house and their plans, ideas, etc. lots of 1950's originality to it, large corner lot and a gas and woodburning fireplace, too. I liked it. then next door neighbor shows up. u looking for wood? sure, what kind u got? oak... sure. then he says to burn or turn? huh... wood turning? I say to burn. oh, no... not this... and he left. but, a neighbor even if I did not know him... so when I left I went over to say hi. we hit it off well. a fellow gear head type. and had set off his garage a small engine repair shop. [omg] mostly 2-strokes, weed wackers and saws. side line I asked? [not allowed by HOA] stutters a bit, then says no, just friends and family.  I mean how many of family can have saws needing service to warrant a separate shop? lol. but, nbd, we got along and I could tell I had made a new friend.

4) so I was off to get the oak limb drop. that went smooth, no interuptions. had half a trunk of firewood. no doubt a fire or two in there...




5) went over to area park. noticed a healthy oak had a dead limb coming out of it. 3-4" at base. could fall and hurt someone, kid or... so I scrounged it out of tree and took it, leaving the two cuts I made painted out in black spray paint. bugs Rx and no trax...





6) then I went to see another neighbor about the wood pile by back fence, but he wasn't home. saw a bunch a drop from pine tree in front yard, couple houses over. noticed some oak up by house. well, maybe I could get that... so returned and stopped to say hi. inquire. nice neighbor, once I saw his chimney I figured he prob wanted the wood. yep! but it was a swell visit... he had a full-on cabinet shop set up in an earlier addition to the house, all JET tools. killer band saw, too. and he is a professional level artist working in wood and clay. and a very good builder. was building a new shop. if only all builders built like he did. had 2 more fireplaces, masonry... and he made the molds for the bricks. std firebrick etc for the flue. a swell visit. said his friend was a tree service and oft would call him to come scrounge what he was cutting. said he'd call me... to joint venture if I wanted. he had a couple of saws. one stihl. and some huskies... one with 26' bar! could have been 28"... just ur basic homeowner saw, lol -

all that over an afternoon bike ride just for the heck of it yesterday to see if I could scrounge up some more firewood. the small engine guy had a MS 180 he bot some 20 yrs ago... carb tweak and still running strong he said. definitely a one-owner saw... in the cream puff leagues. nary a scratch on it! said it had cut a lot of wood.

scrounged some free wood, and scrounged some new friends. tired from a long day, will post up some pix tomorrow...

like the Norwegian Wood book says, 'some things do grow on trees!' lol




the firewood stream where I scrounge in town is never-ending...

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then I picked this up the other day. part of about 1/2 cord of cut wood, but only this was oak that interested me. about 1/3 of the pile was older oak, but this was old enuff. wire in the bark, but some whittlin' should cull it out just fine... I intend not to kiss any teeth, neither!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then Wednesday, I went and picked up the pile of wood neighbor gave me. should put most of it in the compost, lol... but alas, mr Brutus will think it's just standard fare... and I have other uses in mind for the 2 larger rounds...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

here's my skid road loggin' rig SR - been thinking about making it a double hauler, too. plans in the works, just not executed as of yet... maybe i'll just go buy another yard kart. tractor - scrounged prime mover! fully functional yard tractor/mower tossed out to the curb. not running, good battery! tune up, fuel line and an ON/OFF valve and she was purring good as new! total investment - about $15!




seat is fine. it's black. I keep a dust cover on it...

I continually over load the u-channel frame... sagging on a couple of corners... I think its supposed to hold 1,000#s  

ck'd - HF says 1,000#


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

you did good Cowboy... sounds like an endless source. or close! I see scenes like this (yours) pasture after pasture all along the hiway on my trips up to my farm. only prob is I would have to stop and talk to the land owner, then rig up and cut it up. then haul it. sounds like a lot of work to me. lol. not like I dont have any chores there to do!!! besides, no shortage of good wood up at the place. some trimming planned and some lower limb drop from oak soon, should give me 3 cords +/- i'd say... guess will add that to the 2 cords in the barn...  in the meantime, I do tend to like that EZ lawn scrounging stuff in the city in my neighborhood ~


----------



## LondonNeil

Yep even my limited experience says that's black locust cowboy. It'll split very very easily.


----------



## MustangMike

And burn very hot!


----------



## LondonNeil

See now that may vary with different growing conditions. I've had half a cord of it now from a couple of trees... Low and slow burner, much like English Oak.


----------



## Ryan A

Great spring day to split some scrounged wood in PA. 

The pile across the street was brought down by the power company. That’s next.


----------



## farmer steve

More scrounge courtesy of @bear1998. Thanks buddy.


----------



## JustJeff

Got the call today "I got a load of wood for you"! Probably 5 pickup loads, I got two today. Unfortunately it's wet and muddy where my wood pile is, so I had to unload up by the house. Looking forward to trying out that new splitter!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Nice pile of wood Jeff.......Not so nice swamp in the background!


----------



## James Miller

Wife and kids wanted a fire. So using some of the lighter scrounged wood.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> More scrounge courtesy of @bear1998. Thanks buddy.
> View attachment 730040
> View attachment 730041


Someone fell asleep after work or it would have been 3 beers.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> More scrounge courtesy of @bear1998. Thanks buddy.
> View attachment 730040
> View attachment 730041


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, black locust for sure. I never lucked into a nice dead one. Those thorns are evil, I swear they make the branch move so they can nab you.



Here's the burn pile of dry locust logs, a couple of year's supply there I reckon. Farmer says he's happy to deconstruct the pile a bit to make it easier to cut. 







I made sure I did a good clean up job of the other locust today so he knows I'm not just going to make a mess and leave him all the [email protected] to clean up. Now you see it...




Now you don't.


----------



## Cowboy254

Locust scrounge part 2, finished up what I started yesterday. A bit of Limby action down the big end today after he missed out yesterday. See the size of that red gum log top right of the pic, it is a monster. 













The bigger stuff is still a bit green so that can wait for next year to burn.




This stuff however is ready to go.




About 5 cubes all up or 1.3 cord all up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

here we are looking into one of my wood sheds at some firewood that is between 18 and 20 years old. could be older. the memory, thing! lol. I picked up 2 pcs other evening to add to an evening outdoor fire. wood was very heavy, solid... and to say the least - dry! bruned very well. actually better than I had anticipated. the wood is oak.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this wood is a bit older! pushing on an easy 35 years old. mite be a year or two less, maybe even a bit older. when I was younger splitting this firewood my gardener would help me and I would empty what ever I had left over from cold seasons... stack in the newly split... and then put in what we had taken out. I did that 4 or 5 times, then just filled the shed up to the front door. did that numerous times and the older wood just remained at the back. but now, I plan to burn it all up. little by little. piece or two here and there with the other wood that continually streams across my place from neighborhood scrounging...

this firewood is in the realm of being 35 years old


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pix of the transition age wise of 35/40 year old wood to newer, younger firewood that is 20 years old or so...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

35/40 year old firewood, gray other side


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scanning the top... new to old. front wood is 18-22 years old... burns great! hot oak!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 730050
> Wife and kids wanted a fire. So using some of the lighter scrounged wood.



I like your firepit JM -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I am thinking I will go and scrounge a really neat old yard/garden bench that some neighbors of mine tossed out to the street. has a bit of Nordic styling to it. and heavy duty. top is dry rotted on sides of top boards... junk, imo. but having scoped it out today, seems the repairs needed are easy to do. just have to do them. table saw, skil, drill, hammer, nails and some glue. then if it fits, thinking to put it back in the far end of the woodshed. not sure I will refill it with firewood. in any event, I will find a good place for it. maybe an outside workbench back of my barn area. doubt it will be gone, no one took it today. I almost went to get it today, but... other things took precedent. i'll post a pix if I haul it in...


----------



## MustangMike

You guys must have real dry climates. I can assure you there is no 20+ year old firewood around here, with the possible exception of Locust and maybe some Rock Oak (Chestnut Oak).

I fact, a lot of wood will go punky after 2-3 years.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Got the call today "I got a load of wood for you"! Probably 5 pickup loads, I got two today. Unfortunately it's wet and muddy where my wood pile is, so I had to unload up by the house. Looking forward to trying out that new splitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Look like nice dead ash Jeff.


----------



## James Miller

More back yard clearing. Couple of pin oaks to add to the apple pile. Cut two 10' logs the FIL wants to take to the mill in town.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> You guys must have real dry climates. I can assure you there is no 20+ year old firewood around here, with the possible exception of Locust and maybe some Rock Oak (Chestnut Oak).
> 
> I fact, a lot of wood will go punky after 2-3 years.



I'm in a semi arid climate here, about 16" total precip/yr. I have had willow in the stacks directly on the ground for over 4 or 5 years with no deterioration even in the layer on the ground. I have cut and burned bucksking willow from logs that have been down for years - only minor surface rot where in contact with the ground.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful pic, looks like a great day.
> 
> I'm heading out on Saturday morning to look at a pile of (what I have been told is) black locust that one of my farmer clients has stacked up ready to torch when the fire season closes 1st May. He said I could take what I wanted since "he's not burning that $hit". Seems many/most Australians will only burn eucalypt and turn their noses up at any other hardwood, and I'll admit that I was a bit the same prior to joining AS. Whether Aussie grown black locust is as good/better/worse than US grown locust I don't know but in the spirit of scientific inquiry I am going to find out. If it is as good as US locust then it would be comparable to the typical firewood species in my area so I'll be more than happy to take it when I can drive right up next to a pile and start cutting.



Don't forget to take some pics of it and the bark too, will be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bullvi22

Quick question fellow scroungers, where is the best place to buy a 24” bar and chain for a 372 husky?

Also does anyone have a recommendation for chain?

Thanks!


----------



## Philbert

Bullvi22 said:


> Quick question fellow scroungers, where is the best place to buy a 24” bar and chain for a 372 husky?


I got good service and a good deal from Nate @fordf150 at https://www.performanceoutdoorequipment.com/

Not _too_ far from you either.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> I got good service and a good deal from Nate @fordf150 at https://www.performanceoutdoorequipment.com/
> 
> Not _too_ far from you either.
> 
> Philbert


Ditto on Nate, probably buy 95% of my stuff from him. He ships or if I want a road trip day it’s 2.25 hours one way.


----------



## Bullvi22

Dahmer said:


> Ditto on Nate, probably buy 95% of my stuff from him. He ships or if I want a road trip day it’s 2.25 hours one way.



I see it’s a 740 number which means Ohio, whereabouts is he?


----------



## dancan

Well, Big Sky day here today 






So I headed out to the pit to get a small load of spruce for the week .
I wanted some smaller stuff for shorter burn times as the temps warm up on the sunny days .
Some of the spruce put up a fight lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Well, Big Sky day here today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I headed out to the pit to get a small load of spruce for the week .
> I wanted some smaller stuff for shorter burn times as the temps warm up on the sunny days .
> Some of the spruce put up a fight lol


Good you got it today Dan. We're sending you some chitty weather tomorrow.


----------



## hamish

Im stuck burning apple tonight. Snows headed out so till i get a darn helicopter i cant ger to any spruce or tamarack. Might check the ice in the morning and go on a run. Shoulda left the snowmobile back in the hardwoods, and just used the atv for the first part of the tour.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Good you got it today Dan. We're sending you some chitty weather tomorrow.



Yes , I know .
Just send up the good weather for the weekends


----------



## dancan

Jerry showed up after I had a load so ,,,,






I could hear that big ole birch calling my name 
A Donk-E-Trail was made .


























I busted up some rounds and Donked them out


















Ran out of time so I'll have to go Donk out the rest another day .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bullvi22 said:


> I see it’s a 740 number which means Ohio, whereabouts is he?


Newcomerstown.


----------



## Bullvi22

Dahmer said:


> Newcomerstown.



I know exactly where that is, been by there several times for work.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bullvi22 said:


> I know exactly where that is, been by there several times for work.


Call before you go. Nate is moving to the new shop in the next week or so. The old address may not be good if you go. New shop will be on the outskirts of town, easier to get to.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Bullvi22 said:


> I know exactly where that is, been by there several times for work.


https://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/m/index.htm
Phone number is good, opens at 9:30. The address will change when he moves.


----------



## panolo

Got a buddy who bought 80 acres and is going to build on it. Said I needed to come get some wood. Doesn't get any easier than this. He has a skidsteer with a grapple bucket and a backhoe with a grapple. He cut and stacked the logs in 8' or less sections and all I had to do was show up and load the trailers. All red oak. Most is oak wilt wood so some has a 1/4 of punk. No biggie. Hauled about 9 cords today and there is still 5+ sitting there. Behind all the brush are two large stacks. Plus he is going to cut all week. I have no idea how much is there but it works out to 15 acres of oak and than a crap ton of thinning the other land because of the wilt. I split my scrounges with a friend so I'll conservatively say we'll each get 20 cord. Got pretty sloppy but he'll push the slop off for us.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bullvi22 said:


> Quick question fellow scroungers, where is the best place to buy a 24” bar and chain for a 372 husky?
> 
> Also does anyone have a recommendation for chain?
> 
> Thanks!


Wright Bros Power in Newark, OH if you are going to be up this way for some reason.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Or wait till bunyan...its at 70 and 77 close to Cambridge


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Or wait till bunyan...its at 70 and 77 close to Cambridge


1st weekend in October.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> 1st weekend in October.


That's closer then Tennessee. October might be busy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> That's closer then Tennessee. October might be busy.


Great time, tons of stuff to see/watch and great buys.


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> Got a buddy who bought 80 acres and is going to build on it. Said I needed to come get some wood. Doesn't get any easier than this. He has a skidsteer with a grapple bucket and a backhoe with a grapple. He cut and stacked the logs in 8' or less sections and all I had to do was show up and load the trailers. All red oak. Most is oak wilt wood so some has a 1/4 of punk. No biggie. Hauled about 9 cords today and there is still 5+ sitting there. Behind all the brush are two large stacks. Plus he is going to cut all week. I have no idea how much is there but it works out to 15 acres of oak and than a crap ton of thinning the other land because of the wilt. I split my scrounges with a friend so I'll conservatively say we'll each get 20 cord. Got pretty sloppy but he'll push the slop off for us.View attachment 730304
> View attachment 730305
> View attachment 730306
> View attachment 730307



That _*has *_to be the winner of the "Scrounge of the year" award.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Jerry showed up after I had a load so ,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could hear that big ole birch calling my name
> A Donk-E-Trail was made .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted up some rounds and Donked them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out of time so I'll have to go Donk out the rest another day .



I like the bar on that Stihl!



panolo said:


> Got a buddy who bought 80 acres and is going to build on it. Said I needed to come get some wood. Doesn't get any easier than this. He has a skidsteer with a grapple bucket and a backhoe with a grapple. He cut and stacked the logs in 8' or less sections and all I had to do was show up and load the trailers. All red oak. Most is oak wilt wood so some has a 1/4 of punk. No biggie. Hauled about 9 cords today and there is still 5+ sitting there. Behind all the brush are two large stacks. Plus he is going to cut all week. I have no idea how much is there but it works out to 15 acres of oak and than a crap ton of thinning the other land because of the wilt. I split my scrounges with a friend so I'll conservatively say we'll each get 20 cord. Got pretty sloppy but he'll push the slop off for us.View attachment 730304
> View attachment 730305
> View attachment 730306
> View attachment 730307



Holy [email protected], that's a scrounge festival! I thought I was doing pretty well with a couple of year's worth of free locust. You have outscrounged me sir! I dips me lid to you


----------



## Jeffkrib

panolo said:


> Got a buddy who bought 80 acres and is going to build on it. Said I needed to come get some wood. Doesn't get any easier than this. He has a skidsteer with a grapple bucket and a backhoe with a grapple. He cut and stacked the logs in 8' or less sections and all I had to do was show up and load the trailers. All red oak. Most is oak wilt wood so some has a 1/4 of punk. No biggie. Hauled about 9 cords today and there is still 5+ sitting there. Behind all the brush are two large stacks. Plus he is going to cut all week. I have no idea how much is there but it works out to 15 acres of oak and than a crap ton of thinning the other land because of the wilt. I split my scrounges with a friend so I'll conservatively say we'll each get 20 cord. Got pretty sloppy but he'll push the slop off for us.View attachment 730304
> View attachment 730305
> View attachment 730306
> View attachment 730307


Panolo I’d have asked him to sweeten the deal and asked him to wash your car in return for ridding him of all that wood.

And ps: I keep forgetting how much a cord is so created me a sig to remind me.


----------



## panolo

Didn't want to push my luck on the truck wash 

I've seem some oak wilt but it is bad where this is. 90% of the trees 16" plus have been hit and that makes up 80% of the oak on his property. It's all mature so most trees are 60' or taller. They grew tight so there are not a ton of smaller branches to deal with. In measuring the stack we loaded I figured 11 loggers cord so I always deduct for air and waste. That is how I settled on 9. Some has 1/4' of punk right under the bark but most is solid until you get to the tops. 

Every oak in the picture is coming down and you can see the bark peeling on them in the pics. That is maybe 3 acres of the 15 that is being cleared. Than after it is going through the woods and making trails to cut the dead ones. I'm guessing I will have to run my saws more than the 5 minutes I did yesterday. Spilled more gas in the back of my truck than I burnt in the saw.


----------



## panolo

Cowboy254 said:


> I like the bar on that Stihl!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected], that's a scrounge festival! I thought I was doing pretty well with a couple of year's worth of free locust. You have outscrounged me sir! I dips me lid to you



I burn 6+ cord a year so that is only a few years worth. Plus I am always impressed how you scrounge up so much wood with a couple saws, a little trailer, and up until a bit ago a suby!


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out Saturday with a mate for a bit of a wonder with the Tikka 308 for a Pig (none seen) after that we decided to cut a bit of wood for the heater, also found tons and tons of Stringy Bark that I will start cutting up soon for us and his Aunty.


----------



## md1486

bigfellascott said:


> Went out Saturday with a mate for a bit of a wonder with the Tikka 308 for a Pig (none seen) after that we decided to cut a bit of wood for the heater, also found tons and tons of Stringy Bark that I will start cutting up soon for us and his Aunty.



Hunting and wood scrounging are perfect days! A classic here in the fall season. Also have a Tikka t3 30-06, really nice rifle


----------



## bigfellascott

md1486 said:


> Hunting and wood scrounging are perfect days! A classic here in the fall season. Also have a Tikka t3 30-06, really nice rifle



It doesn't get much better does it really? I usually take the 308 when I go to this property as there are pigs and wild dogs and we usually try and do a bit of a walk around looking for them whilst we are there.


----------



## md1486

bigfellascott said:


> It doesn't get much better does it really? I usually take the 308 when I go to this property as there are pigs and wild dogs and we usually try and do a bit of a walk around looking for them whilst we are there.



Same here in the spring too. While cutting woods I always bring the 30-06 in case I’m lucky to bring a big black bear home. In the fall scrouge wood while preparing deer hunting territory. Mixing those two activities cant be beat imo


----------



## Be Stihl

Free Oak score just pushed to the side of the road! You know I’m not leaving that there. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Spent some time playing with my Christmas present after work today. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My Tikka Hunter in .300 Win. Mag is one of my favorite rifles. Can’t beat the trigger nor accuracy.


----------



## MustangMike

My Ruger American Rifle (30-06) is a tack driver right out of the box, and I load it hot!

Does not need any bedding or trigger work, is rugged, and low cost … perfect for me! I'm going to replace the scope with a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 I got when they were on sale for $100. I have one on my MZ and they are nice and clear! (used it to take my doe this year).

In fact, we had Venison Rump steaks tonight for dinner.


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out with a mate today to get his trailer and cut a load of wood for his Aunty whilst we were there.
Mostly good solid stringy and also scrounged up some old gum and box and something else whilst we were driving round.


----------



## Cowboy254

panolo said:


> I burn 6+ cord a year so that is only a few years worth. Plus I am always impressed how you scrounge up so much wood with a couple saws, a little trailer, and up until a bit ago a suby!



I do worry just slightly that I might have lost scrounger points having got rid of the suby in favour of a somewhat more superior vehicle. I mean, we all remember @dancan with the UTV and all the awesome scrounge he used to stuff in there with the towbar dragging on the ground. It's just not the same now he has a trailer and ute and stuff. I figure I'll just have to scrounge more now to make up for it. 

Today I thought I'd move some uglies stacked alongside the woodshed and split and stack the swamp gum I plan to take to my brother down in the big smoke. I moved the splitting block closer to the pile and found this guy underneath it. 




He's a juvenile blue-tongued lizard. This was an improvement on the last reptile I found under the block which was a juvenile black snake. 




They ultimately grow to be a bit over a foot long and give you a fright as adults with their more sharply defined stripes that look like a tiger snake at first glance. As I've said before, we have strict naming rules in Oz. Why are these called blue-tonged lizards?




A bit of nature for young Cowlass.


----------



## bigfellascott




----------



## rarefish383

I have a friend that is in hospice care and his family is taking his gun collection to auction to help pay the bills. He's a lefty so most of his stuff doesn't fit me. He has Montana's, Dakota's, Ula's, Nula's, Coopers, Kimber's. But he also has 13 Ruger #1's and #3's. The family let a select group of friends buy anything we wanted before it went to sale. I just wanted something of Steve's as a keepsake, so I bought a Ruger #3 in 25-35. It is a custom barrel and comes with the original 375 Winchester barrel. I also got a Leupold VariX3 1.5X5 to go on it. Nice little scope for a nice little rifle. I'll get pics up when I get the scope mounted. I also bought 4 boxes of Hornady 110 gr FTX ammo and 200 rounds of new brass. Should keep me stocked up for a while. He also had a Ruger #1 in 38-55 I wanted, but I just didn't have the cash right now. Just spent 10K on a hunting cabin and bought a new JD X540. If I'm lucky I'll have some cash flowing by the time his guns go to auction and I might get a chance to buy the other 2 guns I wanted. It's sad when a friend gets sick and goes downhill so fast. Steve's 78 and last fall he was working, driving, shooting, and hunting. He was in an accident in November, swerved to miss a herd of deer in the road. Totaled his Tundra, and when the air bag popped, it cracked his sternum. While in the hospital for the accident they found his stomach was full of tumors. Since the first of the year he has lost 50 pounds and sleeps 16-18 hours a day. He was a suite and tie guy, but fit in with us blue collar guys, like he belonged. He is a member of our every other week lunch bunch that meets at Barley and Hops for a couple IPA's. We haven't met since he got sick. It's kind of creepy buying his guns before he passes, but his son said the the hospice bill for last month was $18,000. I guess that's why we collect all the stuff we do, to ease the burden on the kids, when it's time to cash out.


----------



## bigfellascott

Very sad mate.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> I do worry just slightly that I might have lost scrounger points having got rid of the suby in favour of a somewhat more superior vehicle. I mean, we all remember @dancan with the UTV and all the awesome scrounge he used to stuff in there with the towbar dragging on the ground. It's just not the same now he has a trailer and ute and stuff. I figure I'll just have to scrounge more now to make up for it.
> 
> Today I thought I'd move some uglies stacked alongside the woodshed and split and stack the swamp gum I plan to take to my brother down in the big smoke. I moved the splitting block closer to the pile and found this guy underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 730529
> 
> 
> He's a juvenile blue-tongued lizard. This was an improvement on the last reptile I found under the block which was a juvenile black snake.
> 
> View attachment 730533
> 
> 
> They ultimately grow to be a bit over a foot long and give you a fright as adults with their more sharply defined stripes that look like a tiger snake at first glance. As I've said before, we have strict naming rules in Oz. Why are these called blue-tonged lizards?
> 
> View attachment 730534
> 
> 
> A bit of nature for young Cowlass.


If you get them to open their mouth the tongue is actually blue, learned that info watching Nat. Geo.


----------



## turnkey4099

Aaahhh Spring!! First real outing. Temp right now 57 . Was a bit on the coolish side when I got to Von's so I was dressed with thermals, work cloths and a hoody jacket, good breeze blowing. The Jacket disappeared shortly after I got the saws warmed up. I moved up the row of Willow to a multi stem 6 or 7 of them, small guage, coming off an old stump. 3 hours of 'fall stem', cut/sstack brush, cut a few rounds of firewood and back to another stem. Lots of stoop, bend, grab, toss. Left with 3 or 4 stems still to go and a huge stack of brush. Couple small piles of firewood rounds that won't need splitting. Von showed up with his tractor so I had him pull a couple small logs that were laying across the creek from my last outing in January. 

Nice feelign of well being after all the exercise!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> If you get them to open their mouth the tongue is actually blue, learned that info watching Nat. Geo.



Correct! I had to take about 20 pics to get one of him sticking his tongue out because there is about a 1 sec delay before my phone will take a pic and he would have put his tongue away again. After a bit he flattened out his body and hissed at Cowlass so we let him be.


----------



## Philbert

Snow last week. had to run the A/C in the car today.

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Correct! I had to take about 20 pics to get one of him sticking his tongue out because there is about a 1 sec delay before my phone will take a pic and he would have put his tongue away again. After a bit he flattened out his body and hissed at Cowlass so we let him be.


I would've sh!t my pants. Looks a lot like a venomous snake at first glance.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

rarefish383 said:


> I have a friend that is in hospice care and his family is taking his gun collection to auction to help pay the bills. He's a lefty so most of his stuff doesn't fit me. He has Montana's, Dakota's, Ula's, Nula's, Coopers, Kimber's. But he also has 13 Ruger #1's and #3's. The family let a select group of friends buy anything we wanted before it went to sale. I just wanted something of Steve's as a keepsake, so I bought a Ruger #3 in 25-35. It is a custom barrel and comes with the original 375 Winchester barrel. I also got a Leupold VariX3 1.5X5 to go on it. Nice little scope for a nice little rifle. I'll get pics up when I get the scope mounted. I also bought 4 boxes of Hornady 110 gr FTX ammo and 200 rounds of new brass. Should keep me stocked up for a while. He also had a Ruger #1 in 38-55 I wanted, but I just didn't have the cash right now. Just spent 10K on a hunting cabin and bought a new JD X540. If I'm lucky I'll have some cash flowing by the time his guns go to auction and I might get a chance to buy the other 2 guns I wanted. It's sad when a friend gets sick and goes downhill so fast. Steve's 78 and last fall he was working, driving, shooting, and hunting. He was in an accident in November, swerved to miss a herd of deer in the road. Totaled his Tundra, and when the air bag popped, it cracked his sternum. While in the hospital for the accident they found his stomach was full of tumors. Since the first of the year he has lost 50 pounds and sleeps 16-18 hours a day. He was a suite and tie guy, but fit in with us blue collar guys, like he belonged. He is a member of our every other week lunch bunch that meets at Barley and Hops for a couple IPA's. We haven't met since he got sick. It's kind of creepy buying his guns before he passes, but his son said the the hospice bill for last month was $18,000. I guess that's why we collect all the stuff we do, to ease the burden on the kids, when it's time to cash out.


That's gotta be rough. Was lucky to get in home hospice for ma. She lived longer than anyone expected and passed rather suddenly. Being at home put the daily living care on dad and to a lesser extent me. But it was not only the place and people she wanted around it saved countless thousands of dollars. 

Dads paying for it physically now. His back is bad and he lost a lot of muscle mass especially his legs. All the inactivity from being homebound to tend to her really pushed his health to a bad place.

Now he is struggling. Had another fall that either was a minor stroke or triggered one. Has lost the ability to use the walker for more than a couple steps. Using a wheel chairs become a reality he never wanted.

Any chance that's online bidding? My sons a hard lefty collector though I know he blew his gun money on a 308 AR last week.


----------



## MustangMike

Another busy Tax Season is over, so today I worked on finding a replacement Saw Carrier (No, No, the Mustang is staying, but the Escape is getting traded in on Fri).


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I need a newer mini van. Or a low rider super cab. Corolla ain't much of a people hauler. Windstars only got 139k on it But rust had its way with it.


----------



## MustangMike

I looked at the new Ranger, but it did not seem to have the room I was looking for. They had a beautiful Velocity Blue F-150 extended cab 4X4, with the 10 sp auto, but I told him the price was way, way too high. They marked it down over 20%, so I stretched! Has back up camera, navigation, tow hitch and 120 V electric … plus 19 MPG city and 24 HWY … how could I say no!

It was more than I wanted to spend, but I have had the Escape 9 years, so if this one lasts longer (and it should) I'll get my money's worth out of it. For the wood hauling, towing the ATV, and going up and down the 2 mi 4 WD road to the cabin this vehicle is just much better suited for those tasks.

Wife would not give the OK till she drove it … today … then it was game on, she was just fine with "the truck she did not want to drive"!

It is surprisingly peppy for a big 4 WD truck, and the mileage ratings almost put me in shock! Other folks I know that have them (with the older 6 speed) are very happy with them, so I am confident I'm going to really like this thing.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> I looked at the new Ranger, but it did not seem to have the room I was looking for. They had a beautiful Velocity Blue F-150 extended cab 4X4, with the 10 sp auto, but I told him the price was way, way too high. They marked it down over 20%, so I stretched! Has back up camera, navigation, tow hitch and 120 V electric … plus 19 MPG city and 24 HWY … how could I say no!
> 
> It was more than I wanted to spend, but I have had the Escape 9 years, so if this one lasts longer (and it should) I'll get my money's worth out of it. For the wood hauling, towing the ATV, and going up and down the 2 mi 4 WD road to the cabin this vehicle is just much better suited for those tasks.
> 
> Wife would not give the OK till she drove it … today … then it was game on, she was just fine with "the truck she did not want to drive"!
> 
> It is surprisingly peppy for a big 4 WD truck, and the mileage ratings almost put me in shock! Other folks I know that have them (with the older 6 speed) are very happy with them, so I am confident I'm going to really like this thing.


Pics, please!


----------



## MustangMike

This should work:

https://www.healeybrothersfordonlin...a0e0aea01ace074e9c308d5.htm?searchDepth=21:42


----------



## Cowboy254

Nice morning here. Got the swamp gum split smaller and stacked on the north side of the shed. It'll dry a bit there over winter and I'll take it down to my brother at the end of winter and he can burn it next year.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> This should work:
> 
> https://www.healeybrothersfordonlin...a0e0aea01ace074e9c308d5.htm?searchDepth=21:42



Looks great, Mike! I hope you factored in the cost of the bigger trailer that you're going to need now.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I looked at the new Ranger, but it did not seem to have the room I was looking for. They had a beautiful Velocity Blue F-150 extended cab 4X4, with the 10 sp auto, but I told him the price was way, way too high. They marked it down over 20%, so I stretched! Has back up camera, navigation, tow hitch and 120 V electric … plus 19 MPG city and 24 HWY … how could I say no!
> 
> It was more than I wanted to spend, but I have had the Escape 9 years, so if this one lasts longer (and it should) I'll get my money's worth out of it. For the wood hauling, towing the ATV, and going up and down the 2 mi 4 WD road to the cabin this vehicle is just much better suited for those tasks.
> 
> Wife would not give the OK till she drove it … today … then it was game on, she was just fine with "the truck she did not want to drive"!
> 
> It is surprisingly peppy for a big 4 WD truck, and the mileage ratings almost put me in shock! Other folks I know that have them (with the older 6 speed) are very happy with them, so I am confident I'm going to really like this thing.


Looking good Mike.  Now you can retire the 'stang from saw hauler. Lots of electronic gizmos and gadgets in the new trucks. I'm stihl learning all the stuff in the 250 and iv'e had that a year. You'll love the back-up camera when hooking up your trailer.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> This should work:
> 
> https://www.healeybrothersfordonlin...a0e0aea01ace074e9c308d5.htm?searchDepth=21:42


Nice! I don't know about the 2.7 but my 3.5 got much better fuel economy after about 25000 miles. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> This should work:
> 
> https://www.healeybrothersfordonlin...a0e0aea01ace074e9c308d5.htm?searchDepth=21:42



I had a 2013 with the 3.5 eco boost and really liked it. Drove a truck like yours when I smoked a deer and mine was getting fixed and was super impressed with the 2.7L. Awesome truck! I'm sure you will enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> This should work:
> 
> https://www.healeybrothersfordonlin...a0e0aea01ace074e9c308d5.htm?searchDepth=21:42


Love the blue. The interior lighting is sexy too. Its amazing how much wasted space exists under that hood. Room for a spare tire between the engine and the radiator.


----------



## JustJeff

Mine is a 2013 and I'm happy with it. They have come so far in a few years. The 2.7 is almost as powerful as the old 3.5. Aluminum body so higher payload. 10 speed plus all the gizmos. Should be an awesome truck. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Aaaaaaarrrgh!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

New splitter seems to run itself. Lol, that novelty will wear off (oldest boy and youngest girl). Most of the way through my elm scrounge. Have to go get the rest soon.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

'Jonsered' at Costco . . . how far the mighty have fallen . . . 




Next thing you know, we will see 'Craftsman' tools at Ace Hardware and Lowe's.

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Aaaaaaarrrgh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Jeff have you ever though of getting out of firewood and getting into breeding frogs and salamanders for pet stores 

Mike that’s that’s a lot of truck for little money. Pretty sure they cost four times that here in Aus.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Jeff have you ever though of getting out of firewood and getting into breeding frogs and salamanders for pet stores
> 
> Mike that’s that’s a lot of truck for little money. Pretty sure they cost four times that here in Aus.



Hey Jeff, that's one very flat cord in your signature .


----------



## bigfellascott

Got out today for another armed bushwalk, no pigs again! plenty of sign here and there so will keep doing the walks and see what happens. Also went down to the "Box Patch" as I call it and cut up some Yellow box (pretty sure that's what it is) anyway got around 12 rounds of that and a few smaller limbs and also cut up some Stringy bark on the way out (was a big stump sitting there with 3 good rounds on it so it went in the ute too.

Now all I have to do is find a way to split the bloody stuff (it's as hard as hell to split) and I might have to get my mates Hydrolic Splitter onto it I think (already had a bit of a crack at it and it was hard going) It's probably been down about 50yrs or so, all I know is it's stuffing heavy and hard like steel.


----------



## kyle1!

Philbert said:


> 'Jonsered' at Costco . . . how far the mighty have fallen . . .
> 
> View attachment 730870
> 
> 
> Next thing you know, we will see 'Craftsman' tools at Ace Hardware and Lowe's.
> 
> Philbert



Maybe that was tongue in cheek but craftsman is already in Ace Hardware. Jonsered seems to be taking the place of Poulan in the big box stores. I work at Menards and Jred now has a big presence.


----------



## Philbert

kyle1! said:


> Maybe that was tongue in cheek but craftsman is already in Ace Hardware.


Definitely. 

Much like 'Homelite' and 'McCulloch' were brands you could once buy with confidence by name alone. 

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Thinking about taking a scrounge out of a buddies yard. 26- 18+/-dbh red and white oaks. Easy to drop the trees, one limb heavy red oak with a bad lean in a bad direction, but i just need to pull it a little to miss a driveway column. He wants the stubs ground which I dont do anymore, and he wants the brush hualed off, which i dont like to do any more. I want the wood, there would be enough to do me 4 or 5 years. I have gotten a price on getting the stumps ground and a price for getting the wood hualed in log lenghts to my house, so that leaves the brush. I plan on cutting the tops down for firewood as much as possible, but 26trees worth of brush is still a lot. No way I am going to cut the trees and take the brush for free, so I am trying to decide what would be a fair price to charge. Right now I am looking at $1200 for stump grinding and $300 to $450 to get the wood hualed. I figure it will cost me a couple hundred to hire a few boys to load the brush on my trailer, which has a dumpbed. I would have to hual the wood to my place and then burn, so no dump fees. 10 miles round trip. I also have to winch the logs to a pile so it can be loaded on the truck. I dont have a real time frame for getting the work done and I told him if he wanted it done in a hurry, he needed to call someone else. He seemed ok if it took me all summer. If i can get everything lined up, I figure a week. So with that info, what does everybody figure would be a fair price to charge for doing this job.


----------



## kyle1!

Hauling that much brush will be a killer. Just did 6 trees worth at my dads and that was enough. I would get a price for chipping the brush as well or burn on site.


----------



## muddstopper

Burning on site is not a option, chips would have to be hualed off also. My best case senerion will be if the owner of the property across the street will let me pile the brush there.He has stipped the property and has mountains of brush already piled there. If he will let me dump the brush in his piles, then its just load and drive across the street to dump. This would save a ton of time. If i can ever get up with him. I would like to skid the logs over there for loading as well. It would beat setting in the middle of a narrow private road and trying to work. Heck if I could permission to use his property, I could just skid the tops across the road and then chop them up and use the fel to push the brush in a pile.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got baby things


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> I got baby things



What are they WR?


----------



## 95custmz

bigfellascott said:


> What are they WR?



Robins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1!

muddstopper said:


> Heck if I could get permission to use his property, I could just skid the tops across the road and then chop them up and use the fel to push the brush in a pile.



Just like in the Shawshank Redemption maybe the misses could bake this fine fellow a pie and you stuff the box with some greenbacks for persuasion. I figured chips would not have to be hauled off. What homeowner does not want mulch for their yard?

From my dad's 6 trees I think I had 3 large roll offs full and this is after smashing the brush down with a CAT wheel loader


----------



## JustJeff

I'd be renting a chipper and chipping it all up. Farmers like chips for bedding so not hard to get rid of

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I have probably a hundred truckloads of chips piled on my property now. They dont sale as well as one might think. Heres the thing about chips, you have to handle every piece of brush putting it in the chipper. You need a tarped trailer to blow the chips into, and you still have to hual them off somewhere. Now you have added the cost of renting a chipper to the cost of the job and your still handleing brush. I know I can hual a lot more chips in my trailer than loose brush, but I would only be saving one or two trips to off load the brush. In this situation, we would be talking about a 20min round trip or about a hr. I dont know what rental fees are for renting a chipper, but My labor cost using one wouldnt offset the cost of the rental. All good suggestions, but they dont fit the logistics of this job.


----------



## muddstopper

woodchip rookie said:


> I got baby things


Me too!


----------



## Cowboy254

Burned some pittosporum that I pruned 6 months ago in the firepit last night. Very ashy in the heater but with the resinous-ness it burned nice and brightly in the firepit. 




I'm going fishing for a few days, happy scrounging .


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, those blue eggshells give it away. We have had Robbins nest under our deck for about 1/2 dozen years, but I have not seen them this year! Maybe that pair got old!


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Burned some pittosporum that I pruned 6 months ago in the firepit last night. Very ashy in the heater but with the resinous-ness it burned nice and brightly in the firepit.
> 
> View attachment 731061
> 
> 
> I'm going fishing for a few days, happy scrounging .



Have fun fishing mate, I'm probably going spotlighting for foxes etc on Saturday, hopefully we can thin a few out before lambing starts happening.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yep. Robbins. Guess she thought the top of the wood stack was a good place. I have never seen robbins nest that close to the ground but she is under the overhang of the garage so most of the time she wont even get wet when it rains


----------



## James Miller

I talked to the FIL and we agreed that if he was gonna pull oak from around the old chicken house this would be it. 
I pulled all the cherry out and moved it closer to the house. Didn't realize this stuff was back there I thought it was all oak and locust. I'm going to take some of the cherry and apple to my cousin today for his smoker.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Split the last of what I had left maybe 6 pcs of punky oak. Mostly wanted to run the splitter a bit. Still burning every day but might hit 60s today so the ends in sight. Good frost last night.

Too wet in the yard to start filling the wood shed which is ok since we haven't stopped burning.

Pile looks about the same.




Should be close to enough for next year with what's left in the shed. Its so nice I might start cleaning up the truck get it ready for summer.


----------



## cat10ken

Where do you live sixone? Your weather sounds like here in Wisconsin.


----------



## panolo

I'm putting an end to it on Sunday. Letting the boiler burn down and shut down. Clean 'er up and trade her in I'm thinking. Got plans for a new garage and want to go bigger so my increased heat load doesn't change my burn times.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've not burnt for the last 2 days, spring is here and it's Easter holidays... Fabulous. There may be a few more evening burns yet ...or maybe not. I'll sweep the 2 flues next week, and **** the last of the dry wood from the back of the shed to the other pile..about a quarter of a cord. I've burnt just a fraction over 2 cord ...mild winter. mum burnt just under 1 cord. I'm looking forward to getting lots of wood in, and getting the saws going to restock


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cat10ken said:


> Where do you live sixone? Your weather sounds like here in Wisconsin.


Just a few miles north of Cambridge Mn about half way between no where and someplace else.


----------



## turnkey4099

Out in great weather, 65 supposedly today, doors, windows open. Mowed everything including around the wood piles.

Laid into restacking one rick of oak that fell over and trying to trim up two others. Usual method of beating them back vertical with a maul doesn't work. Almost every piece has tight bark too rought to allow a chunk to slip back in position. Made some slight progress but I suspect I'll be restacking more than once before that stuff is cured.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> I've not burnt for the last 2 days, spring is here and it's Easter holidays... Fabulous. There may be a few more evening burns yet ...or maybe not. I'll sweep the 2 flues next week, and **** the last of the dry wood from the back of the shed to the other pile..about a quarter of a cord. I've burnt just a fraction over 2 cord ...mild winter. mum burnt just under 1 cord. I'm looking forward to getting lots of wood in, and getting the saws going to restock


Must feel weird having Easter in spring and even weirder having Christmas in anything other than 100degF summer heat.


----------



## JustJeff

Was 20°C on Thurs, now it's 2. So yeah I'm burning. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Guess i will just call it slush season. Still no bugs
Got stuck and my nuts cleaned getting out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Never saw anybody try trolling lures while fishing with a quad. I’m impressed, I’ve only ever used a boat.


----------



## James Miller

What's a boat if I can't catch it from the shore safe.


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> Nice! I don't know about the 2.7 but my 3.5 got much better fuel economy after about 25000 miles.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That seems like a real long break in period! Would be about 2 years for me!

She got over 20 on the way home, and I had the cruse set at 75 MHP. The hills really seem to knock it down fast!


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> I've not burnt for the last 2 days, spring is here and it's Easter holidays... Fabulous. There may be a few more evening burns yet ...or maybe not. I'll sweep the 2 flues next week, and **** the last of the dry wood from the back of the shed to the other pile..about a quarter of a cord. I've burnt just a fraction over 2 cord ...mild winter. mum burnt just under 1 cord. I'm looking forward to getting lots of wood in, and getting the saws going to restock


I burn about the same in the wood stove, 2 cords a season. Just use the stove for shoulder seasons and when it's extreme cold.
We heat the main upstairs by pellet stove so that usually amounts to about 120-150 bags a season.
It's nice to have both heaters.
I'm working on 2nd and 3rd year wood now. 
Got some White Oak and Sugar Maple from a fellow up the road.
Price was right for log rounds at $200/cord.
He delivered and I just split and stack.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> That seems like a real long break in period! Would be about 2 years for me!
> 
> She got over 20 on the way home, and I had the cruse set at 75 MHP. The hills really seem to knock it down fast!


I’ve got to call the dealer. I bought an XLT on Jan 1st. Always use my cruise on the hiway, never go over 75. I broke 19 once. My cousin got one back in Oct, he’s been averaging 18. Took mine to the farm in WV 3 times with my 1500 pound trailer on it, got 17.9 to 18.3. Was thrilled, thought that was great. Went up two more times this past week with the trailer, dropped to 12.9 to 13.1. No difference in load, empty trailer. Got fuel at the same place. Going up Monday with the trailer, I’ll see what it does. Then I’ll have to go up to meet the folks delivering my 12x40 building, no trailer. Hope it jumps back to 18 plus. I’ve got 4900 miles on it. First oil change next week.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I’ve got to call the dealer. I bought an XLT on Jan 1st. Always use my cruise on the hiway, never go over 75. I broke 19 once. My cousin got one back in Oct, he’s been averaging 18. Took mine to the farm in WV 3 times with my 1500 pound trailer on it, got 17.9 to 18.3. Was thrilled, thought that was great. Went up two more times this past week with the trailer, dropped to 12.9 to 13.1. No difference in load, empty trailer. Got fuel at the same place. Going up Monday with the trailer, I’ll see what it does. Then I’ll have to go up to meet the folks delivering my 12x40 building, no trailer. Hope it jumps back to 18 plus. I’ve got 4900 miles on it. First oil change next week.


Joe have you reset the mpg indicator? I do mine at fillups usually. I just did mine and went from 19 to 23 in a 40 mile trip. Idling for any length of time will mess up the mpg reading. Towing my 2700 lb dump empty is right around 18.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Joe have you reset the mpg indicator? I do mine at fillups usually. I just did mine and went from 19 to 23 in a 40 mile trip. Idling for any length of time will mess up the mpg reading. Towing my 2700 lb dump empty is right around 18.


Yes, I always reset on fill ups. Until last week, when ever I filled up the "miles to go" would be around 650-700, now it's just over 400. I'm going to drop the trailer and run up to town, get some weed trimmer string, then jump on the hiway and run about 30 miles up the road and see what it does. I didn't post earlier, but, it's a 2.7 with 10 speed 4X4.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My 6.7 powerstroke gets almost that. A 2.7L should get WAY more than I get.


----------



## JustJeff

I got 14.9l/100km or almost 16mpgUS combined city/highway/idling in the winter. That's the average over the last 7000km. The way I look at it is that's how I drive so I like to look at the whole picture. The new smaller diesels are interesting but with the small number of miles I drive every year, it would take forever to pay for it. I'll just hang on till the electric ones come out then I'll charge it up with a homebuilt wood fired generator!!! 
Think of the possibilities, scrounging with Tesla 600 volt electric chainsaws. Won't have to ask permission because they'll never hear us!!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> My 6.7 powerstroke gets almost that. A 2.7L should get WAY more than I get.


http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/f-250_super_duty

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

A diesel cost way more, you have to add that other stuff to them now (an addl cost and a PITA), and my gas engine will start in the winter, even when I'm in the woods 2 mi off the grid!

I think all electric at this point in time is a crock! W/O subsidies, you would not see them at all. And, if the source of your electric is coal, you are polluting more than a gas engine.


----------



## JustJeff

Agreed. Ontario doesn't have coal anymore so that's a step in the right direction. I think electric vehicles and off grid homes will be the norm in the future. The technology is there, it just needs to get cheaper. And it will. Remember when the first flat screen TVs came out? They were thousands, now you can get a tv for $500 that we could only dream about 20 years ago. Exciting times to live in. And somebody has to be working on a cold fusion chainsaw with computer guided directional felling assist! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> A diesel cost way more, you have to add that other stuff to them now (an addl cost and a PITA), and my gas engine will start in the winter, even when I'm in the woods 2 mi off the grid!
> 
> I think all electric at this point in time is a crock! W/O subsidies, you would not see them at all. And, if the source of your electric is coal, you are polluting more than a gas engine.


I tell my wife that every time we fill up the gas F250. 30 gallons and we saved $15 vs the old diesel. Oil changes are a 1/3 the price.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Yes, I always reset on fill ups. Until last week, when ever I filled up the "miles to go" would be around 650-700, now it's just over 400. I'm going to drop the trailer and run up to town, get some weed trimmer string, then jump on the hiway and run about 30 miles up the road and see what it does. I didn't post earlier, but, it's a 2.7 with 10 speed 4X4.



Joe, your problems could very well be related to the fuel injectors. The owners manual says it will run on regular, but will run better on high test (more power), especially when towing or in hot weather. I plan to run mine on high test full time.

I would fill it with high test, and add some injector cleaner and see what happens. These direct injection engines often have very sensitive injectors.


----------



## JustJeff

I've done premium vs regular fuel. It takes a couple tanks of premium before I start to see a difference. It's not enough of a difference to pay for itself but economy does pick up a little. As for power, I can't tell by seat of the pants. Maybe a drag time or towing test would show it. There is a local gas station that runs out of 87 on a regular basis and subsequently sells 91 at the same price. I find if I hit that place Wednesday or Thursday night I can score premium without paying a premium! Almost as good a free wood. 
2 racks of the elm scrounge stacked this morning for next winter.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I was talking to my neighbor about it and learned there was a lawsuit that forced them to make any engine able to run on regular octane. However, a computer controlled turbo engine should really benefit from running on premium for the following reasons:

1) Better detergent in premium will keep your injectors cleaner (a real problem with any direct injection engine).

2) More timing advance on any engine always helps.

3) More boost will allow for higher compression/better fuel efficiency.

4) Computer control of the VCT will also help.

As a result, you will be more likely to achieve the advertised horsepower and fuel efficiency.

In short, any computer controlled engine should benefit from high test, but especially a boosted computer controlled engine.


----------



## turnkey4099

Score!! I've been worrying about what I would do after I finish at Von's this year. Decided to follow up on a long shot I heard about. "Mark" has a 1/2 mile of sparsely groved willow along a county gravel road with very little traffic. Problems with power lines and a Creek, almost all will have to be pulled over the creek but he says he will be available "any time". We'll see how that goes. I might step up the Von project a bit and get to Mark's this fall.

2 1/2 gal mix gone through the saws already this year.


----------



## LondonNeil

1. yes, the main reason to do it.
2 - yes..all engines have a knock sensor ad retard if sensed. then slowly try to advance...as jeff says its at least a couple of tanks to fully advance.
3 and 4...you need a remap to take advantage


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @al-k. The big one.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday @al-k. The big one.


Happy B-Day! Which big one, 25, 50, or 100?


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> 1. yes, the main reason to do it.
> 2 - yes..all engines have a knock sensor ad retard if sensed. then slowly try to advance...as jeff says its at least a couple of tanks to fully advance.
> 3 and 4...you need a remap to take advantage



Since the owner's manual says "high test for max power" (not a direct quote), that stuff is likely already in there, and it was just capable of "dumbing down" to run on regular.


----------



## MustangMike

Now see, I thought the "Big One" was 66, cause now I can collect SS even though I still work, and the SS (even with 22% W/H) covers both the Mtg and the new Truck payment!

However, since I am self employed, and only collected SS for a few months … I actually paid more SS tax than the benefits I collected … Them Bast***s!!!!


----------



## rarefish383

I'm going in circles with my financial guy. He insists I should wait to draw SS. I just turned 63. Since my wife is 6 years younger than me, I think he's trying to make sure there is something left for her. My Teamster pension covers all of our bills, but that's it. If I just took my whole pension it was $96,000 a year, but I took the 50% survivors benefit for my wife and kept their excellent health care package, my actual take home is about $70K. That's not a lot of money in MD, but I can live on it. Last year my old Dodge started dying on me and I wound up putting almost $1000 a month in it for 6 months straight. All my lawn money went back in the truck. With the new Ford I should be living the high life this year. Love the truck so far. I was averaging high 18's with the trailer until last week. So, I'll check the fuel and injector issue. It hasn't had it first oil change yet, that's next week.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Since the owner's manual says "high test for max power" (not a direct quote), that stuff is likely already in there, and it was just capable of "dumbing down" to run on regular.


My buddy thought the more power on highest was bs till one of the f250s had issues and he had to haul 10k trailer for a few days with his 2.7. He said by the end of the first day it was obvious there was more power available to get that trailer moving. Said it did as good as the 5.4 f250.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/f-250_super_duty
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I dont know where they got those numbers but they are off. It looks like those numbers were pulled from the onboard computers and from what I have read the people that track their own numbers are getting higher mileage than what the truck says, especially in deleted vehicles (which is what I have now) I should start tracking some miles to see.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll know when I fill up if the computer is about right, but it may be a while … it has a 23 gal tank. I will also replace the regular with 93 octane and see if that changes things.


----------



## al-k

I made it to 62, never thought I would or I would have taken better care of myself.(no) I am collecting survivors benefits from my wife. Not much because I still work part time but enough to pay for the new tractor. Will switch to mine if I reach 65 and will not matter how much I work. Thanks every one for the happy birthday wishes.


----------



## dancan

Happy Bdet Al-k !!!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I'll know when I fill up if the computer is about right, but it may be a while … it has a 23 gal tank. I will also replace the regular with 93 octane and see





MustangMike said:


> I'll know when I fill up if the computer is about right, but it may be a while … it has a 23 gal tank. I will also replace the regular with 93 octane and see if that changes things.


Holy cow, mine has a 36 gallon tank. I let it get down to where the low fuel indicator said I had 3 miles to empty. It still only took 32 gallons, meaning I had 4 gallons in reserve. I don't think I can afford to run hightest, ill try mid grade first. Here's a pic.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You guys and your short beds.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys and your short beds.


I've never met a woman over 6'4", so why pay for more than I need?


----------



## cat10ken

You can't trust what your truck computer is telling you about mileage. I figure my mileage every tank full by dividing the miles driven by the gallons used and invariably come up with 10% less than what it says I got. Check yours that way and I bet you will get the same results.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy late birthday Al-k. 
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday Al-K!!

Hope everyone has a blessed Easter!


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> You can't trust what your truck computer is telling you about mileage. I figure my mileage every tank full by dividing the miles driven by the gallons used and invariably come up with 10% less than what it says I got. Check yours that way and I bet you will get the same results.


I always do the math. I got in a big argument with my diesel VW. The computer said I was getting 55 mpg. My math had it at 38. Argued with the dealer every time I took it in for oil change. I won in the end. I paid $23,000 for it new. Drove it for 4 years and 84,000 miles, and they bought it back for $21,300. I guess I was right about the diesel being screwed up. 

Anyways, this truck has been dead on with the computer and my math.


----------



## JustJeff

Mine too. I hand calculated enough times to trust it. Also have a 36 gallon tank. Here in the People's Republic of Ontario, hehe, it costs your firstborn to fill it up!
The 6.5' bed will hold 1.5 facecord or half a full cord. That's stacked and mounded but safely where you don't lose any. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> You guys and your short beds.



They almost don't make them anymore. You won't find one a used car lot or if you do it will be attached to a 4 door cab.

It is possible to order what I call a Work Truck. Single seat, 8' bed. I refuse to drive what I call a '***** truck' all dolled up, short bed, jacked up 10', etc. 

Guy came to get a load of wood in his new truck. Just as I describe above. The bed hit me just below chest level "I bought it to haul wood". I almost fell over laughing.


----------



## Rburg44

What do i have here? Small tree it was bout 6 or 8” in diameter small was dead laying there up rooted. No bark on it no leaves. Each ring different color alternating.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Mine too. I hand calculated enough times to trust it. Also have a 36 gallon tank. Here in the People's Republic of Ontario, hehe, it costs your firstborn to fill it up!
> The 6.5' bed will hold 1.5 facecord or half a full cord. That's stacked and mounded but safely where you don't lose any.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I have an eight foot dump trailer so my bed will seldom see wood. But, I probably have half a cord of tools in it.


----------



## rarefish383

With the pulpy pith I’d say something like Catalpa or Alanthis, plus the big growth rings, they both grow fast.


----------



## cat10ken

I'm guessing that striped wood is from a sumac. They are soft, fast growing and brittle. Too light weight to be good firewood.


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> I'm guessing that striped wood is from a sumac. They are soft, fast growing and brittle. Too light weight to be good firewood.


Ya beat me to it cat. Sumac was my first thought too.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I have an eight foot dump trailer so my bed will seldom see wood. But, I probably have half a cord of tools in it.


Get a good hardtop cover for that bed Joe and you won't have to worry about people wirh sticky fingers. They are not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## JustJeff

I have a trifold hard tonneau that keeps honest folks honest. A determined thief could get in but it gives a measure of security. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I have a trifold hard tonneau that keeps honest folks honest. A determined thief could get in but it gives a measure of security.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I put an EX-tang on mine. I liked the girl in the bikini sitting on a 4 wheeler on top of the cover in the ad they had at the shop
Where I bought mine .


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> I'm guessing that striped wood is from a sumac. They are soft, fast growing and brittle. Too light weight to be good firewood.


I change my vote to Sumac.


----------



## dancan

Not spruce .


----------



## KiwiBro

So, a wee while ago on here I noted we have no really nasty bugs and critters like our neighbours across the ditch. I made mention of a few spiders that can leave a sore area for a wee while but that's about it. I'd like to correct the record somewhat. The venom of the white tail spider doesn't really do too many of us much harm, but the bacteria on their fangs or on the surface of our skin that gets carried into the puncture when they do bite us can cause some nasty reactions.

A week ago I got a not unusual bite in a usual place at the top of my sock. The usual soreness for a wee while but by the next morning it hadn't gone. Did two more days work before conceding things might be a little more sinister than first thought. Followed that with a day of couch surfing and finally decided, fours days into it, that medical intervention might be a good thing. No time left for oral antibiotics so on a drip I go. They tell me I'm lucky they got onto it just in time and in a few days I can get back to work. Heard a few horror stories of people losing limbs, etc when the worst case scenario unfolds.

So, after years of bites with no issues, and thinking it'll come right in an hour like it always has done in the past, it's now painfully obvious there can be serious secondary consequences. Probably so very obvious to most but I'm a slow learner.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> I change my vote to Sumac.


Don’t know about other areas but I’ve never seen a 6”-8” dia sumac in these parts.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> So, a wee while ago on here I noted we have no really nasty bugs and critters like our neighbours across the ditch. I made mention of a few spiders that can leave a sore area for a wee while but that's about it. I'd like to correct the record somewhat. The venom of the white tail spider doesn't really do too many of us much harm, but the bacteria on their fangs or on the surface of our skin that gets carried into the puncture when they do bite us can cause some nasty reactions.
> 
> A week ago I got a not unusual bite in a usual place at the top of my sock. The usual soreness for a wee while but by the next morning it hadn't gone. Did two more days work before conceding things might be a little more sinister than first thought. Followed that with a day of couch surfing and finally decided, fours days into it, that medical intervention might be a good thing. No time left for oral antibiotics so on a drip I go. They tell me I'm lucky they got onto it just in time and in a few days I can get back to work. Heard a few horror stories of people losing limbs, etc when the worst case scenario unfolds.
> 
> So, after years of bites with no issues, and thinking it'll come right in an hour like it always has done in the past, it's now painfully obvious there can be serious secondary consequences. Probably so very obvious to most but I'm a slow learner.


Hope that clears up quickly for you. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> Hope that clears up quickly for you.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Me too, thanks. Looking like it will at this stage. I like lessons that don't leave lasting damage.


----------



## MustangMike

So if my truck bed holds 1/2 cord, in addition to 1/2 cord on my trailer, that will be a good thing. But the reason I got the truck model I got was to fit my Grandkids in the back of the cab and my ATV in the Bed!

FYI, my around town mileage has definitely been lower than 19, which is about where my total is now with about 1/4 tank gone.

I believe you guys with the large tanks ordered the towing package, which also includes a transmission cooler? Mine does have a hitch installed, but I don't think my tank is that big, but we will see!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> So, a wee while ago on here I noted we have no really nasty bugs and critters like our neighbours across the ditch. I made mention of a few spiders that can leave a sore area for a wee while but that's about it. I'd like to correct the record somewhat. The venom of the white tail spider doesn't really do too many of us much harm, but the bacteria on their fangs or on the surface of our skin that gets carried into the puncture when they do bite us can cause some nasty reactions.
> 
> A week ago I got a not unusual bite in a usual place at the top of my sock. The usual soreness for a wee while but by the next morning it hadn't gone. Did two more days work before conceding things might be a little more sinister than first thought. Followed that with a day of couch surfing and finally decided, fours days into it, that medical intervention might be a good thing. No time left for oral antibiotics so on a drip I go. They tell me I'm lucky they got onto it just in time and in a few days I can get back to work. Heard a few horror stories of people losing limbs, etc when the worst case scenario unfolds.
> 
> So, after years of bites with no issues, and thinking it'll come right in an hour like it always has done in the past, it's now painfully obvious there can be serious secondary consequences. Probably so very obvious to most but I'm a slow learner.



Yeah, white tails. Those dirty [email protected] don't brush their teeth.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, back from a brief trip down to the coast over Easter. Unfortunately, the entrance to the estuary we like to fish was closed and the water was backed up right over the beach to the bush so it wasn't easy going there. Also, the prawns were in plague proportions and all the flathead were full (we were told) but with the full moon, prawning wasn't a great option either. I caught a couple of small tailor before I gave up and tried the beach instead for some Car-Whys, aka Australian Salmon. Did a bit better there. 




Forgot my Stihl cap. 







Cowgirl was so excited at the prospect of catching some samming that I stuck a smaller metal lure on my light flatty rod and we went back the next day. She so comprehensively outfished me I may never live it down. Buggered if I'm posting any pics of that . Maybe it's because I forgot my lucky fishing cap.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So if my truck bed holds 1/2 cord, in addition to 1/2 cord on my trailer, that will be a good thing. But the reason I got the truck model I got was to fit my Grandkids in the back of the cab and my ATV in the Bed!
> 
> FYI, my around town mileage has definitely been lower than 19, which is about where my total is now with about 1/4 tank gone.
> 
> I believe you guys with the large tanks ordered the towing package, which also includes a transmission cooler? Mine does have a hitch installed, but I don't think my tank is that big, but we will see!


I think 26 gal is standard from what i have read. Did you truck come with a factory brake controller?


----------



## Oldmaple

Dahmer said:


> Don’t know about other areas but I’ve never seen a 6”-8” dia sumac in these parts.


We've got a few here in West Michigan. Just cleaned one up on my property last fall that had tipped over. Sound familiar?


----------



## rarefish383

Morning Steve, mine came with the towing package, electronic axle lock, but no controller. I should have told them to throw that in to seal the deal, but my leg was hurting so bad all I wanted to do was get home. I did a search and the factory controller is a little over a hundred bucks, then they have to flash the computer, plus installation. I've got to get a few lawns mowed. Got 3 to do today.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll check the manual again, but I'm pretty sure it says 23 gal, but I will know for sure when I fill it from empty.

Since I got this thing off the lot, and the "promised" orientation sucked (they tried to sinc my phone with the vehicle and failed) I did not learn all my features. I think I have a downhill mode, I do not have the axle lock, and there is a button to the left of the steering wheel that I can not figure out … the manual shows it as blank (but mine has an icon on it)!


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> I'll check the manual again, but I'm pretty sure it says 23 gal, but I will know for sure when I fill it from empty.
> 
> Since I got this thing off the lot, and the "promised" orientation sucked (they tried to sinc my phone with the vehicle and failed) I did not learn all my features. I think I have a downhill mode, I do not have the axle lock, and there is a button to the left of the steering wheel that I can not figure out … the manual shows it as blank (but mine has an icon on it)!



Be careful, that button is turbo mode, for hauling large loads of scrounged wood. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I took a closer look and figured that button out … it is the light for the rear bed (on the cab). There are additional lights in the back with a separate button (on one side only).

FS and I are both right. The gas tank (standard - non towing package) is 23 gal for standard and extended cab, and 26 gal for super (4 door) cab.

Here is my 1st actual pic of my new saw transporter:


----------



## JustJeff

I'm sure you'll give us an accurate measurement but I'll bet that thing will easily haul half a cord of chainsaws! [emoji28]

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi !!!
You import that spider from Australia ?

Heal up fast , here's a spruce cutting vid for you to pass some time 




You like that sharpening trick ?


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez those guys have balls that clank!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, no old men on that job I bet.


----------



## hamish

Dammit yet one more use for a scrench!!

Older men get wise and have already done enough dangerous and stupid things in life.......most of the time


----------



## MustangMike

I was gonna say … glad I don't sell him life insurance!

Also, I would use wedges a lot more if I were him … reduce those pinches.


----------



## MustangMike

Trivia Contest: There are two different kind of trees behind the pic of my F-150, one behind the windshield, one behind the bed in the back.

Who wants to guess what each of them are???


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Trivia Contest: There are two different kind of trees behind the pic of my F-150, one behind the windshield, one behind the bed in the back.
> 
> Who wants to guess what each of them are???


Ash and Box Elder?


----------



## dancan

Not spruce , I'm out ...



Lol


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks dancan. Short bars on blowdowns like that is 'interesting' as is that scrench idea. Nice spruce sticks too.


----------



## MustangMike

Tree hint … the one in front is "imported, mostly in NYC", the one in back is "a very valuable tree"


----------



## MustangMike

More Ecoboost info (hard to determine which engine they are talking about, but it likely refers to both)

*Improving Performance:*
The 3.5L EcoBoost offers a good bit of power and acceleration out of the factory, however, it can benefit from some simple mods that will improve overall performance.

*Use High Octane –* For those who are unaware, the 2.7 Ecoboost requires 87 octane fuel, but the owners manual suggests premium fuel for severe duty usage such as trailer towing.

The EcoBoost has a factory “auto octane adjustment” feature present in the ECU. This feature allows the ECU to self-adjust according to the type of fuel being used (be it 87, 90 or 93 octane, etc.). You can get the best performance from your 3.5L EcoBoost by using the premium higher octane fuel.


----------



## Oldmaple

MustangMike said:


> Trivia Contest: There are two different kind of trees behind the pic of my F-150, one behind the windshield, one behind the bed in the back.
> 
> Who wants to guess what each of them are???


Obviously Walnut with the clue and Norway Maple


----------



## MustangMike

Winner, Winner …. Chicken Dinner!!! Very nice sleuthing!

When I first built this house (86), I have pictures of my older daughter being taller than that Norway Maple tree, and I had to save it from the neighbor wanting to run it over with the lawn mower.

It was all bent over, and I tied it upright and steaked the cords.

There are more Black Walnuts on my 2 lots, the lot next to me (w/house) and the lot across the street (vacant) than any other tree.


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi !!!
> You import that spider from Australia ?
> 
> Heal up fast , here's a spruce cutting vid for you to pass some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like that sharpening trick ?




Them all 562xp’s....? 

Makes me not want to sell mine[emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

I assume they use shorter bars for more power and lesser chance of binding. I think you would want a portable winch really handy just in case something rolls the wrong way, isn't no hand rolling them boys off you.


----------



## Cowboy254

Pretty autumnal colours out the window this morning, with the obligatory hoppy thrown in. 




Got out this arvo and cut a small load of dry locust and parked the trailer in the top shed near the house when I got home. With a change coming and cooler temps I figure we might as well burn straight out of the trailer rather than unloading it just to have to pick it up again in a few days time.


----------



## farmer steve

Had to scrounge this half rotten maple limb out of the yard before I mow later. Be some good 
starter wood next fall


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> Had to scrounge this half rotten maple limb out of the yard before I mow later. Be some good View attachment 731765
> starter wood next fall


Did that tire you out.....


----------



## svk

Snow is out of the woods and the lakes are starting to clear up.

I worked 7 days a weeks for a month straight. Got the flu over easter weekend so I was allowed a couple days off. Still have a lot of work to do but going in the right direction.

I'll definitely be laying in at least 10 cords of wood this spring though. Last time I will ever pay the ****ing electric utility co heat for the whole winter again. I have about a cord of birch already stacked so will just scrounge whatever I find. The nice thing is that boiler splits are easy to make, most rounds only need to be split once and even the big ones only need to be quartered.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Be glad to get the 9010 back once the decompression valve shows up from Germany. Cut from both sides with the 7900 with 24” bar, noodled with the 590.


----------



## Philbert

There's artwork in that tree!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> There's artwork in that tree!
> 
> Philbert


That tree is kicking my butt. Getting 5-6 noodled chunks per round, even in my prime I couldn’t have lifted those rounds.


----------



## turnkey4099

Agreed to take a dead tree out of a friend's back yard. Showed up on Sunday to find the mother load of firewood...okay, not a mother load, just a small tree but *spruce!!*


----------



## hamish

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 731786
> Be glad to get the 9010 back once the decompression valve shows up from Germany.



Wont any decompression valve work on it?


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Agreed to take a dead tree out of a friend's back yard. Showed up on Sunday to find the mother load of firewood...okay, not a mother load, just a small tree but *spruce!!*



Sweet! The one we all dream about .



Dahmer said:


> View attachment 731786
> Be glad to get the 9010 back once the decompression valve shows up from Germany. Cut from both sides with the 7900 with 24” bar, noodled with the 590.



What sort of inferior (non-spruce that is) firewood tree is that?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Been super busy with the new house and the bigger engined toys. My LS swapped 2nd gen Camaro, Garage has NO screws holding the sheet rock up, my poor windshield taught me that about the new house....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> Wont any decompression valve work on it?


To the best of my knowledge the OEM is better because of volume and the length for the engine cover. It’s on its way so just going to wait.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Sweet! The one we all dream about .
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of inferior (non-spruce that is) firewood tree is that?


Chestnut. The couple that lives there are the 2nd generation to live there and they are in their mid-80’s. They said they can remember the tree when they were kids. She grew up there as a kid, her husband grew up at the next farm.


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> Agreed to take a dead tree out of a friend's back yard. Showed up on Sunday to find the mother load of firewood...okay, not a mother load, just a small tree but *spruce!!*



Now your talkin' !


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Been super busy with the new house and the bigger engined toys. My LS swapped 2nd gen Camaro, Garage has NO screws holding the sheet rock up, my poor windshield taught me that about the new house....View attachment 731824
> View attachment 731825



Makes for a fun setup when there done. This is my FIL 76/77 still in hibernation from the winter. LS/t56 car.


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see you post again Nephew, sorry to hear about your windshield.

Having a Hot Rod is nice … but will the driver be able to drive it past the Uncle???


----------



## MustangMike

James, I though your were going to tell him he had to put protection on top of the car for things like that!


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> James, I though your were going to tell him he had to put protection on top of the car for things like that!


It is protected. It has mattresses on it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> Been super busy with the new house and the bigger engined toys. My LS swapped 2nd gen Camaro, Garage has NO screws holding the sheet rock up, my poor windshield taught me that about the new house....View attachment 731824
> View attachment 731825


For a second I thought you had clear lexan valve covers


----------



## 95custmz

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/zip/d/mooresville-free-firewood-fully-seasoned/6861687560.html.
Honey Locust. Score!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont think that guy really understands the term "fully seasoned"


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 731786
> Be glad to get the 9010 back once the decompression valve shows up from Germany. Cut from both sides with the 7900 with 24” bar, noodled with the 590.


Might have made a few nice slabs, but nice BTU's is good too.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Joe, your problems could very well be related to the fuel injectors. The owners manual says it will run on regular, but will run better on high test (more power), especially when towing or in hot weather. I plan to run mine on high test full time.
> 
> I would fill it with high test, and add some injector cleaner and see what happens. These direct injection engines often have very sensitive injectors.


Mike, I called the dealer today and they said to bring it in without the trailer(of course), then they would take it for a 4-5 mile test run and see what the computer said it was getting. I mentioned the premium fuel thing and she said NO. She said the factory calls for regular and they can not recommend any thing else. I said my friend said it was in the manual. She said, NO, the factory specifies regular. I know my 01 Tahoe specified regular, but they explained why. The Chevy was a lower compression engine, and premium has more carbon in it. the lower compression ratio won't burn all of the carbon and it will start to build up. Anyway, I'll drop the trailer over the weekend and see what it does. I went to WV again yesterday, and it came up from 13 MPG to 15.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> That tree is kicking my butt. Getting 5-6 noodled chunks per round, even in my prime I couldn’t have lifted those rounds.


On behalf of most of us downunder, 'welcome to our world'. Tried out my leg for the first time in a week yesterday. Did so on a local job so I could pull the pin if leg couldn't handle the jandle. With my tractor two hrs away I had to noodle chunks and lift them to the splitter. Bugger that. My leg is the only thing not sore this morning ;-)

A tractor sure takes the work out of work.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, I called the dealer today and they said to bring it in without the trailer(of course), then they would take it for a 4-5 mile test run and see what the computer said it was getting. I mentioned the premium fuel thing and she said NO. She said the factory calls for regular and they can not recommend any thing else. I said my friend said it was in the manual. She said, NO, the factory specifies regular. I know my 01 Tahoe specified regular, but they explained why. The Chevy was a lower compression engine, and premium has more carbon in it. the lower compression ratio won't burn all of the carbon and it will start to build up. Anyway, I'll drop the trailer over the weekend and see what it does. I went to WV again yesterday, and it came up from 13 MPG to 15.


Pulled this load home today with the F250. 6.2L Green oak . Around 14 mpg till I hit the bottom of the hill and dropped to 13.9


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont think that guy really understands the term "fully seasoned"


It’s the spring season, he cut in the spring season so fully seasoned. Anyone that “cuts a lot of wood” understands.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Might have made a few nice slabs, but nice BTU's is good too.


Believe me mate, if I had the room, equipment to handle logs and a bandsaw mill I would have loved it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t make it back to the big chestnut today. She asked if I would cut up the maple by the driveway and move it around back so that nobody stole it. 3 truckloads. Had to noodle most of it also.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, did you get a bed liner?

This thing will make plenty of power and should get passed your Mustang, at least till the first turn.....


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> It’s the spring season, he cut in the spring season so fully seasoned. Anyone that “cuts a lot of wood” understands.



It was dead per him so call it half-seasoned.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Might have made a few nice slabs, but nice BTU's is good too.


From the looks of the noodled wood you were very right about it making great slabs.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 732131
> 
> From the looks of the noodled wood you were very right about it making great slabs.


Wow. Maybe hold a few rounds for woodturning? Don't need a lathe just need to find someone who turns.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, I called the dealer today and they said to bring it in without the trailer(of course), then they would take it for a 4-5 mile test run and see what the computer said it was getting. I mentioned the premium fuel thing and she said NO. She said the factory calls for regular and they can not recommend any thing else. I said my friend said it was in the manual. She said, NO, the factory specifies regular. I know my 01 Tahoe specified regular, but they explained why. The Chevy was a lower compression engine, and premium has more carbon in it. the lower compression ratio won't burn all of the carbon and it will start to build up. Anyway, I'll drop the trailer over the weekend and see what it does. I went to WV again yesterday, and it came up from 13 MPG to 15.



Joe, these motors have turbos, if the computer detects they can handle more boost (due to running higher octane fuel) they will no longer be low compression.

Not shure who you spoke to at the dealer, or what her level of expertise is, but I would give it a try.

I just got my manual and I'm going to call BS on the person you spoke to. The Manual says this: (page 189 on the right hand side)

The use of fuels (below 87 octane) could result in damage to your engine not covered by warranty.

"For best overall vehicle and engine performance, premium fuel with an octane rating of 91 or higher is recommended. The performance gained when using premium fuel is most noticeable in hot weather as well as … when towing a trailer."

"We recommend top tier detergent gasolines …" Premium fuel generally have better detergents.

They also caution you not to run out of fuel, as that can also cause damage not covered by warranty.

Do what you please, but I'm going to run premium. Direct injection injectors clog very easily.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Went back to noodling the big chestnut for that couple today. This is today’s cutting. Lots of wood. About 1/2 done.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, those direct injection injectors are quite problematic indeed. I’ll give you a couple cans of a fuel additive you should run in a full tank every oil change.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Went firewood scrounging on Anzac day holiday here in Australia. Some great loads of redgum. Trailer load is all dry ready to burn, the little dump truck load is all green needs to be split and stacked for next year.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Went firewood scrounging on Anzac day holiday here in Australia. Some great loads of redgum. Trailer load is all dry ready to burn, the little dump truck load is all green needs to be split and stacked for next year.



Looks like a great day! Excellent pics too. How's that 462 going?


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like a great day! Excellent pics too. How's that 462 going?


It's a awesome saw. Seems to be getting better with every tank I run through it. Even with that 25" bar with full chisel buried in that redgum stump which was had been down for years (Very hard - not geen) it didn't slow down.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like a great day! Excellent pics too. How's that 462 going?


Was a great day out with the family. Even had the junior lumberjacks helping load the trailer


----------



## LondonNeil

Mike the turbo won't up the pressure for better fuel, it would need a new map in the ECU for that. The extra power on a
Standard map comes purely from advancing the timing. If you are going to stick to high octane your can remap and probably get 30-50% more grunt from it. You'll void your warranty but.... It'll be quick.


----------



## JustJeff

They're quick anyways. Thought I might go get some more elm but it just keeps raining. Blahh 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

The firewood fairy made another visit yesterday. What did she leave?


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> They're quick anyways. Thought I might go get some more elm but it just keeps raining. Blahh
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


My coworker had a rental 3.5 expedition for a week while his truck was at the body shop. Couldn't believe how well that tank rolled out.


----------



## Multifaceted

Bobby Kirbos said:


> The firewood fairy made another visit yesterday. What did she leave?
> 
> View attachment 732254
> View attachment 732255
> View attachment 732256



Bark looks like young oak, yellow sap wood suggests Black Oak _Quercus velutina
_
Is it heavy and does it smell like oak?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Multifaceted said:


> Bark looks like young oak, yellow sap wood suggests Black Oak _Quercus velutina
> _
> Is it heavy and does it smell like oak?


Leaves don't look like oak though. I did some more looking.... black cherry perhaps?


----------



## farmer steve

I thought black cherry Bobby but the last pic didn't quite look like cherry bark. The leaves look pretty close to cherry.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch???


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Mike the turbo won't up the pressure for better fuel, it would need a new map in the ECU for that. The extra power on a
> Standard map comes purely from advancing the timing. If you are going to stick to high octane your can remap and probably get 30-50% more grunt from it. You'll void your warranty but.... It'll be quick.



I think you may be wrong. If they designed the engine to run on high test, then had to modify the tune to enable it to run on regular (due to a court order), and if the computer detects the octane level (maybe just through knock sensors) then it will modify more than just the timing. Likely also boost level and VCT. The owners manual would not recommend high test if the engine were not programmed to benefit from it. Timing alone would not make a great difference.


----------



## Multifaceted

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Leaves don't look like oak though. I did some more looking.... black cherry perhaps?



Ah, I thought those leaves were some other ground plant that happened to be in frame.

Yes, looking again the leaves, early flowers and fruit looks like black cherry. The bark doesn't, but sometimes it seems to not get all crackly and craggy until much later in life.


----------



## James Miller

A couple of degrees of timing can easily make 20 or more hp at the wheels. But I would think the whole setup would be controlled by the ECU. Waste gates any kind of variable cam timing and so on.


----------



## woodchip rookie

black cherry AND oak...*EDIT*...Didnt look close at first. All cherry.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I have a friend that is in hospice care and his family is taking his gun collection to auction to help pay the bills. He's a lefty so most of his stuff doesn't fit me. He has Montana's, Dakota's, Ula's, Nula's, Coopers, Kimber's. But he also has 13 Ruger #1's and #3's. The family let a select group of friends buy anything we wanted before it went to sale. I just wanted something of Steve's as a keepsake, so I bought a Ruger #3 in 25-35. It is a custom barrel and comes with the original 375 Winchester barrel. I also got a Leupold VariX3 1.5X5 to go on it. Nice little scope for a nice little rifle. I'll get pics up when I get the scope mounted. I also bought 4 boxes of Hornady 110 gr FTX ammo and 200 rounds of new brass. Should keep me stocked up for a while. He also had a Ruger #1 in 38-55 I wanted, but I just didn't have the cash right now. Just spent 10K on a hunting cabin and bought a new JD X540. If I'm lucky I'll have some cash flowing by the time his guns go to auction and I might get a chance to buy the other 2 guns I wanted. It's sad when a friend gets sick and goes downhill so fast. Steve's 78 and last fall he was working, driving, shooting, and hunting. He was in an accident in November, swerved to miss a herd of deer in the road. Totaled his Tundra, and when the air bag popped, it cracked his sternum. While in the hospital for the accident they found his stomach was full of tumors. Since the first of the year he has lost 50 pounds and sleeps 16-18 hours a day. He was a suite and tie guy, but fit in with us blue collar guys, like he belonged. He is a member of our every other week lunch bunch that meets at Barley and Hops for a couple IPA's. We haven't met since he got sick. It's kind of creepy buying his guns before he passes, but his son said the the hospice bill for last month was $18,000. I guess that's why we collect all the stuff we do, to ease the burden on the kids, when it's time to cash out.


Sorry to hear about your friend Joe.
Good you were able to help out the kids, and I'm sure he's glad that some of the guns are going to folks who will appreciate what they are as well as where they came from .


----------



## chipper1

Oldmaple said:


> We've got a few here in West Michigan. Just cleaned one up on my property last fall that had tipped over. Sound familiar?


Just last weekend coming back from Ohio I was looking at a stand of trees thinking what the heck are those, had to be about 50-60', sumac I'm pretty sure .


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/zip/d/mooresville-free-firewood-fully-seasoned/6861687560.html.
> Honey Locust. Score!!!


Looks like some nice wood, I like locust .
Hope you got your hydraulic splitter ready , it ain't like black locust.


----------



## 95custmz

It’s been raining the last two days. Was hoping to grab some today but it’s too muddy. More rain forecast for every day next week. May never get to it. Heck, it might be fully seasoned by time I get to it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

No chestnut noodling today. Thinking about building an ark with all the rain we’re getting.


----------



## LondonNeil

bark looks scaly to me, oak isn't scaly



MustangMike said:


> I think you may be wrong. If they designed the engine to run on high test, then had to modify the tune to enable it to run on regular (due to a court order), and if the computer detects the octane level (maybe just through knock sensors) then it will modify more than just the timing. Likely also boost level and VCT. The owners manual would not recommend high test if the engine were not programmed to benefit from it. Timing alone would not make a great difference.



While the ecu does indeed control the max boost pressure it would not normally be varied based on any fuel sensor or the knock sensor, other than possibly putting the engine into limp mode if it is not running within limits. Maybe it does on your new truck, but I've not heard of it being done.


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday was nice … but today … rain and T Storms!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I would imagine the computer increases boost (by controlling the waste gate) until the knock sensors indicate not to, which would be at higher pressure with premium fuel. I don't understand why it would not be that simple. Even my current Mustang (2006) uses the computer and knock sensors to control the wastegate and thereby the boost from my Whipple SC. Upgrading to the unit with the intercooler (which cools the boosted charge) makes an unbelievable difference, even w/o changing the octane of the fuel.

The intercooled unit (compared to the non intercooled unit) not only provides 100 more HP, but the drivability is night and day different. The intercooled unit drives like it is factory stock and is very responsive. The non intercooled unit felt like it had severe turbo lag.

Ford Racing provided the 50 State emissions legal tune for the Whipple installation.


----------



## JustJeff

I think my Stihl 460 could benefit from a couple pounds of boost.....hmmm, I do run premium in it....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Seems practical


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, with intercoolers!!!

I don't think Ford is coming out with the Ecoboost 462 till next year!

But I will tell you, on behalf of the Mustang, a little bit of boost makes a lot of difference! Turns a small block into a Big Block performer!

Amazing how that little 2.7 liter 6 moves that big 4WD truck! This is my 4th Boosted Vehicle, and I like em! Great mileage for the performance.

1) 1985 T Bird Turbo Coupe (4 cyl turbo); 2 1992 T Bird SC (V-6 SC), 3) 2006 Mustang Aftermarket SC (8 cyl SC), 4) 2019 F-150 Ecoboost (V-6 Turbo).


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Spruce!




Really hate stumping! Usually I just ignore the buggers. But this was at eye level coming up the drive. Just had to go!



is fallout 3 better than new vegas


----------



## 95custmz

Well, I went out and got a heaping loaf in the 8 foot bed today after mowing my lawn. Honey locust and Ash. Somebody already got to the Oak. Had to put the F-250 in 4 low, as it was quite muddy. Going back for another load tomorrow before it starts raining at 3 pm. The pic is dumped wood by the splitter. 1/2 a truck bed load.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

That was, heaping load. Lol. I don’t know how to edit with tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Now, time for a little fire on the back porch and a few cold ones.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

I forgot to mention that the nice thing about the scrounge is that it’s 2.5 miles from my house. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, those direct injection injectors are quite problematic indeed. I’ll give you a couple cans of a fuel additive you should run in a full tank every oil change.



If your lucky you have the duel injection ( port and DI) this slows the inevitable carbon buildup on the intake valves. 

If you have JUST a DI engine carbon will be an issue sooner unless you frequently use things like this 

https://www.crcindustries.com/products/gdi-service-pack-1-kit-05320.html


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

95custmz said:


> Well, I went out and got a heaping loaf in the 8 foot bed today after mowing my lawn. Honey locust and Ash. Somebody already got to the Oak. Had to put the F-250 in 4 low, as it was quite muddy. Going back for another load tomorrow before it starts raining at 3 pm. The pic is dumped wood by the splitter. 1/2 a truck bed load.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mowing the yard?

I might rake up all the dog poop this weekend. Grass is just starting to get green in a few spots. Normally don't need to mow till the end of May, early June but may be early this year.


----------



## 95custmz

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Mowing the yard?
> 
> I might rake up all the dog poop this weekend. Grass is just starting to get green in a few spots. Normally don't need to mow till the end of May, early June but may be early this year.



I’ve mowed 4 times, already. Maybe, should not have fertilized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

The guy forgot to mention the Sycamore that he had cut and stacked, mixed in with the Ash and Locust [emoji2961] Didn’t take any of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I mowed in front of the house just to give the mower a shake down test. Sadly it shakes some. Gonna have to inspect a little closer. Hope its just something minor.


----------



## svk

Haven’t cut a tree since December and ran a saw once in January to check the ice thickness. Plan to cut a couple dead trees out of the yard tomorrow.


----------



## 95custmz

Get to it. Need to get that testosterone flowing and run some saws. Gets rid of that cabin fever. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Get to it. Need to get that testosterone flowing and run some saws. Gets rid of that cabin fever. [emoji106] Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also the evidence suggests that your testicles (and old fella) shrink if you don't run a saw often enough .

We had a cold front go through yesterday and I've had a chance to burn some of that locust I picked up. Man, it seems ashy. By weight it seems comparable to my other stuff but it's just caked in white ash as it burns. Is that what it does in the northern hemisphere? Maybe it is different down here or maybe it picks up more non-combustible minerals in our particular area, who knows. 

Blue gum is pretty ashy too and I think that helps it burn longer than less ashy species of the same density like red gum since the ash coating slows oxygen access to the combustible material underneath. But then you have the ash build up in the heater that pi$$es me off . I plan to put a peppermint round in beside a locust round in the morning to compare and will report back. In fact, I might try a few different species comparisons for interest's sake.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Also the evidence suggests that your testicles (and old fella) shrink if you don't run a saw often enough .
> 
> We had a cold front go through yesterday and I've had a chance to burn some of that locust I picked up. Man, it seems ashy. By weight it seems comparable to my other stuff but it's just caked in white ash as it burns. Is that what it does in the northern hemisphere? Maybe it is different down here or maybe it picks up more non-combustible minerals in our particular area, who knows.
> 
> Blue gum is pretty ashy too and I think that helps it burn longer than less ashy species of the same density like red gum since the ash coating slows oxygen access to the combustible material underneath. But then you have the ash build up in the heater that pi$$es me off . I plan to put a peppermint round in beside a locust round in the morning to compare and will report back. In fact, I might try a few different species comparisons for interest's sake.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

I have not burned Locust yet. Just scored some and will be burning this winter, after seasoned. Will let you know.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

You should try spruce then. Softwoods leave less ash


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> You should try spruce then. Softwoods leave less ash



If only we had that wonderful spruce in our area!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Wow, with intercoolers!!!
> 
> I don't think Ford is coming out with the Ecoboost 462 till next year!
> 
> But I will tell you, on behalf of the Mustang, a little bit of boost makes a lot of difference! Turns a small block into a Big Block performer!
> 
> Amazing how that little 2.7 liter 6 moves that big 4WD truck! This is my 4th Boosted Vehicle, and I like em! Great mileage for the performance.
> 
> 1) 1985 T Bird Turbo Coupe (4 cyl turbo); 2 1992 T Bird SC (V-6 SC), 3) 2006 Mustang Aftermarket SC (8 cyl SC), 4) 2019 F-150 Ecoboost (V-6 Turbo).


I'm still having some mileage issues with my 2.7, but no power issues. They had my lane blocked doing line clearing. I was going slightly up hill with my trailer and mower on the back. The flag guy waved me on and I guess I was taking off too slow, so he started waving the flag for me to get going. I kind of stomped on it and just fried the pass tire.


----------



## rarefish383

95custmz said:


> I’ve mowed 4 times, already. Maybe, should not have fertilized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've mowed 4 times too. Doing my yard every 4-5 days. My customers that get mowed once a week, the grass was going to hay. I usually mow at 3.5 inches and had to go up to 4 inches to keep from making wind rows. Told them we might have to start mowing every 5 days for a while.


----------



## MustangMike

I mowed once, 2 days ago right before the rain … good timing! Cold and windy today (mid 40s), what a change!


----------



## dancan

Any of you guys in Ontario being affected by the flooding ?


----------



## JustJeff

Not me. Despite my muddy yard we are on high ground. Bracebridge and Ottawa Valley are getting flooding. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ran about a tank through the 142 today. Cut down a dead jack pine, balsam that was broken off halfway up, and bucked two small black ash that I cut down last year.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> If only we had that wonderful spruce in our area!



Same as inheriting a pile of money, not every one is lucky.


----------



## Eli Meyer

Scrounged up a truckload from a Facebook marketplace ad for free firewood. There is a lot more there but it is mostly tulip poplar so I dont know how much of it I actually want. Glad things are drying up a bit so I can finally get out and cut a little more.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Not me. Despite my muddy yard we are on high ground. Bracebridge and Ottawa Valley are getting flooding.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I see that it's time for drastic measures in the bad areas

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/snow-removal-flood-pump-ile-bizard-1.5110054


----------



## rarefish383

Eli Meyer said:


> Scrounged up a truckload from a Facebook marketplace ad for free firewood. There is a lot more there but it is mostly tulip poplar so I dont know how much of it I actually want. Glad things are drying up a bit so I can finally get out and cut a little more.


It’s not bad wood. I don’t really scroung. I have 3 farms I can cut standing dead Oak on, so that’s about all I burn. But for free, I’d burn it. I actually like Poplar better for milling.


----------



## svk

I don’t know if @Whitespider comes around much any more but here’s a CO-OP brand bias ply still in use on my neighbor’s grader.


----------



## cantoo

Duncan, lots of water around here but it's dropping fast. The reason I bought my Kubota back hoe a few years ago was to install a gravity drain for my basement that we have had issues with every rain for years. Now I can go to sleep and not worry no matter how much rain we get. Now my driveway and fields are a mess but that's because I just can't stay out of them. I bought about 130 trees at an auction today and we just planted about 45 of them. The other s are going to have to wait until I get a little more ambition. And 100 of them were Blue Spruce. The rest were various hardwoods. Even planted trees around the junk on my fenceline. Red oak in the pics I think. And a couple of 1/4 Dutch elm grandkids standing on either side of it. It was a raw nasty cold wind last night.


----------



## JustJeff

Side of the road scrounge today. There was more but that round was heavy and I was wearing my going to town clothes.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

I put a round of peppermint (on the left) in with a round of locust this morning. I don't think the locust wasn't fully dry but for the purposes of ash comparison that doesn't matter. Neither had any bark on. 
















Ash festival on the right. If I came across a peppermint log and a locust log side by side, I'd be taking the peppermint first.


----------



## LondonNeil

Weird. I haven't noticed it do that.


----------



## Cowboy254

That said, I've been happily burning locust straight out of the trailer the last few days and it has been fine, you just have to have the right expectations. It wouldn't be ideal in the main part of burning season due to the ash build-up but for intermittent burning it's doing the job and we're nice and warm .


----------



## LondonNeil

Intermittent here too. Hottest Easter Sunday on record at 25C, no stove needed for a week or more ...I swept the flues. Cold again, burnt for 12 hours yesterday. Looks like just a few cooler days though.


----------



## Jeffkrib

The go with ashy wood is to only burn it the night before your going to empty the ash.
I have a dead pittosporum I’ll be chopping down in a couple of months. I’ll be burning it as it’s easier to carry to the back porch than to the nature strip for council clean up, I’ll be sending it up the chimney and in the ash bucket.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Burning a lot of elm about half has bark on it. Works out ok since the total volume of wood is half a wheelbarrow per day at most. But yesterday I cheated and burned spruce all day.

Temps been 10-15° below average but the snow and rain stayed South of me. If it stays dry fire seasons gonna take off.

Local DNR is trading in their 064. It would be a nice one to have. They bought it to replace a Jred 801 that didn't have a chain brake doing federal storm cleanup in St. Peter after the tornadoes in 1998 all but flattened Comfrey and St Peter. Hardly been used since. I was hoping they would sell it on the annual garage sale since it was a local asset not part of the state rotation like most of the equipment. Oh well.


----------



## svk

Graded our road today with my neighbor’s pull behind grader. 

There are 13 homes/cabins on our road. I’m the second house but end up doing about 85 percent of the work. A couple more neighbors will do some work but only if the road gets so bad that you start to lose fillings. 

My wife was gracious enough to drive the truck so I could operate the grader. Took about 3 hours to do 7 passes each way on the 3/4 mile road. A couple neighbors did come out to help rake the root clods out of the road that were kicked up by the grader. 


Hooked onto this rock under the road and although it stopped the truck initially, I took my wife to hit the gas and it popped right out of the ground LOL.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Graded our road today with my neighbor’s pull behind grader.
> 
> There are 13 homes/cabins on our road. I’m the second house but end up doing about 85 percent of the work. A couple more neighbors will do some work but only if the road gets so bad that you start to lose fillings.
> 
> My wife was gracious enough to drive the truck so I could operate the grader. Took about 3 hours to do 7 passes each way on the 3/4 mile road. A couple neighbors did come out to help rake the root clods out of the road that were kicked up by the grader.
> 
> 
> Hooked onto this rock under the road and although it stopped the truck initially, I took my wife to hit the gas and it popped right out of the ground LOL.
> 
> View attachment 732887


? that must be one heck of a speed bump/pot hole...…. lol


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Graded our road today with my neighbor’s pull behind grader.



Pics of the grader?

Thanks.

Phlbert


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? that must be one heck of a speed bump/pot hole...…. lol


I filled it in with a shovel. 

You can see the little dry spot on the top left of the rock, that was the only part above ground lol.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Pics of the grader?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Phlbert


I’ll get one tomorrow.

My neighbor (who is approaching 70) got this from his grandpa who fabricated it a long time ago. The steel back then was so high quality, it just had a skim of surface rust. Not like the crap these days that just shales away as it rusts.

It pulls behind a pickup or tractor. I will say the added beef of a 3/4 ton truck pulls it a lot better than a half ton but either will do the job.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My neighbor (who is approaching 70) got this from his grandpa who fabricated it a long time ago. .


Thanks.

Seems like a great idea. When I tried Googling for images of one, there were so many designs that showed up - most looked like they needed to be pulled behind a large tractor, instead of a pick up truck.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Thought @Cowboy254 might like this. I collected a little wood from my usual tree guy, half of which was eucalyptus. I texted to thank him and he replied to say not many people want eucalyptus. I explained it's easy to split but odd/a shame how it is so much less dense here than in Australia (it has growth rings a good 1/2" wide!). His reply

' Oh yeah those things grow like a weed over here. I think it’s because our climate is much wetter than Australia they thrive on all the water. They also tend to be a species that blows over in high winds quite frequently.'

Still, it splits very easy, the fiskars was sending splits flying across my lawn. It also dries fine so I'm happy with a little of it in the pile.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I put a round of peppermint (on the left) in with a round of locust this morning. I don't think the locust wasn't fully dry but for the purposes of ash comparison that doesn't matter. Neither had any bark on.
> 
> View attachment 732702
> 
> 
> View attachment 732703
> 
> 
> View attachment 732704
> 
> 
> View attachment 732705
> 
> 
> View attachment 732706
> 
> 
> Ash festival on the right. If I came across a peppermint log and a locust log side by side, I'd be taking the peppermint first.


Peppermint does sound . Does it smell better than locust.


Cowboy254 said:


> I've been happily burning locust straight out of the trailer the last few days and it has been fine, you just have to have the right expectations.


I know if there is moisture in it I have a lot more coaling/ash than I do if it's dry. I really like pulling dead stand trees out of the woods in Jan, Feb here. Drop them, buck them up, split them, into the bucket/wheelbarrow, then right into the house . For the larger pieces like that peppermint in your picture above I will stand those around the stove and just watch them get large(many will open up 8-10mm) cracks in the ends, then I use those for overnights mixed in with other wood . 
The neighbor I share a driveway with asked me to help him with a few trees at his place, in his yard is a nice black locust as well as a cherry which he wants. Then in the back yard there are like 6 BL that are nice and tall with very few branches . Then at the very back of his property there is a whole bunch of BL that were pushed back there with a dozer when they build his house in the mid 90's, they have moss on them and are rock solid . I've got at least a yrs worth of wood just in the back. Once I get the edge of the field brush hogged for him I'll be able to drive my zero turn back there with a 4x8 trailer, haul it right to the woodshed area and then split it and put it right into the woodshed .


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Seems like a great idea. When I tried Googling for images of one, there were so many designs that showed up - most looked like they needed to be pulled behind a large tractor, instead of a pick up truck.
> 
> Philbert


It works great. 

His grandpa also had a mid 50’s Dodge power wagon with all time 4 wheel drive. I’m sure that would have made a great tow vehicle. I offered to buy it from my neighbor several times but it sat on the back side of his lot for years and one day it was gone.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> You guys must have real dry climates. *I can assure you there is no 20+ year old firewood around here,* with the possible exception of Locust and maybe some Rock Oak (Chestnut Oak). I fact, a lot of wood will go punky after 2-3 years.



I can believe that, up in colder climates! especially, if one heats with wood. even humid climates such as down here in summer months wood such as oak can last a long time. I have an oak wood pile in my barn and its close to a 1/2 cord +/-... and it is dry and good wood. it is 22 years old! since cut and split. burns great, hot and as one would want. I have been using the 18 year old oak from outdoor woodshed in town of late, burns like been drying for one season. and while it is covered, its sides are open. definitely sees some humid air! I think I got a pix of the wood pile in barn, will post it if so... I may burn some junk now n then in mr Brutus... his appetite is never satiated fully... lol, but both wood piles burn just fine. I can buy into the fact, that due to time effect on the C in the wood, may be down on some BTU's... but from my point of view, and position sitting in front of the fireplace... well, let's just say... I often have to move back! lol ~


----------



## chipper1

Took some pictures of the locust . While I was brush hogging , all done so I can get back there pretty easily now.
All the ones just behind the rock and the ones to the left will be going. He's opening it up so he can put an orchard in beside the evergreens.


Also the one behind the barn(between the house and the barn) that goes up just left of the roof ridge on the barn("short" one with the goofy top) as well as the cherry just left of that.


----------



## svk

Here’s the grader, sans one wheel that’s getting repaired.

Yes that’s snow LOL.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I can believe that, up in colder climates! especially, if one heats with wood. even humid climates such as down here in summer months wood such as oak can last a long time. I have an oak wood pile in my barn and its close to a 1/2 cord +/-... and it is dry and good wood. it is 22 years old! since cut and split. burns great, hot and as one would want. I have been using the 18 year old oak from outdoor woodshed in town of late, burns like been drying for one season. and while it is covered, its sides are open. definitely sees some humid air! I think I got a pix of the wood pile in barn, will post it if so... I may burn some junk now n then in mr Brutus... his appetite is never satiated fully... lol, but both wood piles burn just fine. I can buy into the fact, that due to time effect on the C in the wood, may be down on some BTU's... but from my point of view, and position sitting in front of the fireplace... well, let's just say... I often have to move back! lol ~


I guess I missed @MustangMike 's original post.

If you have wood off the ground and top covered, it will last almost indefinitely even up in the cold climates. We burned 30 year old wood from the back of the pile a few years back when I moved my wood pile from where my dad always stacked it. I know it was that old because we used to have a "bark buster" cone splitter and the wood was all split with that. The back ends of the wood were crumbly but the pieces themselves were solid and the wood on the inside rows weren't even grey.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Here’s the grader, sans one wheel that’s getting repaired.


That's quite a rig!
Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's quite a rig!
> Philbert


It works awesome. I wish the blade had about 6" additional on either side, but it is not my tool to fix. 

I solicit someone to drive my truck and I ride on the back of it to adjust the angles as you go. You can run it with nobody on the back but between the added weight and the lack of adjusting, it is much more efficient to man it.

When you catch a rock (like the one I pictured) you had better hold on because there is only one out, right over the top!


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Any of you guys in Ontario being affected by the flooding ?


Close to half my county is under a state of emergency, I figure its a part of living near the water, water levels are expected to peak wednesday. Lol 2017s flood was supposed to be the 100 year flood, we are already past that. The northern dams still havent even opened up and Temiskaming is still getting snow. Should make for fun times. Got stocked up on beer......ya never know!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Thought @Cowboy254 might like this. I collected a little wood from my usual tree guy, half of which was eucalyptus. I texted to thank him and he replied to say not many people want eucalyptus. I explained it's easy to split but odd/a shame how it is so much less dense here than in Australia (it has growth rings a good 1/2" wide!). His reply
> 
> ' Oh yeah those things grow like a weed over here. I think it’s because our climate is much wetter than Australia they thrive on all the water. They also tend to be a species that blows over in high winds quite frequently.'
> 
> Still, it splits very easy, the fiskars was sending splits flying across my lawn. It also dries fine so I'm happy with a little of it in the pile.



Sounds like it was exploding out of the ground with growth rings that wide. I don't think though that you can generalise to say 'eucalyptus' does this or that, it all depends on the sub-species. We have some that have densities almost down to 600kg/m then others up to nearly double that. A grey box will take 30 years to grow to the height that a blue gum does in less than 10. Even taking a eucalypt out of its local range makes a huge difference (let alone out of the country). One of our local doctors planted a snowgum (normally found at 4000+ ft elevation and growing to about 8-10m tall) from the mountain 10km away and planted it in his back yard in the valley here and the silly thing grew to over 30m tall. Peppermints blow over with monotonous regularity (which I like ) while blue gums are firmly rooted to the spot, but both blue and red gums will drop branches on the heads of the unwary scrounger where others don't. Anything with growth rings like that will be lightweight though, no doubt. 

Ahem... 



chipper1 said:


> Peppermint does sound . Does it smell better than locust.
> 
> I know if there is moisture in it I have a lot more coaling/ash than I do if it's dry.



Don't think the moisture factor affects ash content since the ash is just the incombustible minerals in the wood which will be the same green or dry. As you say, how it burns green/dry is another thing. 

I think that having read about how good black locust is as firewood here for the last few years, I had developed a picture in my mind of wood that would cut down green, split itself, dry by the time you had carried it in to the house, heat the place for a month with two sticks, clean the glass, sweep out the flue, cook, clean and do the dishes. And now I'm disappointed that it didn't do the dishes . @LondonNeil may have had the same disappointment when he got hold of some random eucalypt after hearing me bang on about ours here and it didn't meet expectations. BUT, now that I'm accustomed to the ash factor, it's doing just fine. It certainly seems to be as heavy as what I already have. I have the opportunity to get some more and I think I will, but it'll have to wait until next week. You're right though, it doesn't smell great.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wife has a sense of humor.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Here’s the grader, sans one wheel that’s getting repaired.
> 
> Yes that’s snow LOL.
> 
> View attachment 732957


steve, that's at the lake cabin right?


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, you are likely not real impressed with Locust because you have so many other real good woods.

SVK, I was referring to outside, not covered (an in many cases I see it right on the ground)! I NEVER stack wood on the ground! It will rot if I do.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, I do have some 20 year old fire wood … but it was my emergency supply stored inside the old cabin … off the ground and dry! It is Ash, but it seems to have really yellowed over the years.

I'll have to burn some sometime and see what happens! It is about 1/2 a face cord.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't think the moisture factor affects ash content since the ash is just the incombustible minerals in the wood which will be the same green or dry. As you say, how it burns green/dry is another thing.


Well...

Here's the ones in the woods, the ones out farther are just random trees that have come down through the yrs.


----------



## dancan

Hamish , stay dry and well stocked up !


Neil , repeat after me , "Thanks mr.woodsupplier , that euc is no good no good for firewood but ok for compost so I'll still take it ..."


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Neil , repeat after me , "Thanks mr.woodsupplier , that euc is no good no good for firewood but ok for compost so I'll still take it ..."



You've gotta have standards. Tell mr.woodsupplier to bring spruce or get nicked !


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Well...
> 
> Here's the ones in the woods, the ones out farther are just random trees that have come down through the yrs.
> View attachment 733038
> View attachment 733040
> View attachment 733042
> View attachment 733043
> View attachment 733045


I like the mossy oak dead stuff like that. Seems like even if its soaking wet once split it dries fast and burns hot. Always some waste too rotted to bother with but WTF.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> steve, that's at the lake cabin right?


Yes. Same slab where you performed surgery on my trailer.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I like the mossy oak dead stuff like that. Seems like even if its soaking wet once split it dries fast and burns hot. Always some waste too rotted to bother with but WTF.


This is locust, there won't be much rot, it's only 25yrs old . It's just getting good, I'm gonna have to use one of my chains set up for cutting frozen wood.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> I like the mossy oak dead stuff like that. Seems like even if its soaking wet once split it dries fast and burns hot.


The moss is just the included kindling . . . .

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Philbert and Svk, here is a site you might be interested to take a look at. Goderich is 20 miles south of me. Most of my older neighbours used to work here over the years. http://www.championantiquegraderclub.ca/index.html
Goderich is also home to one of the largest salt mines in the world. Sadly it was bought by an American company and last year for the first time ever our local companies salted parking lots with salt from Egypt. Hard to believe something like that makes sense.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Philbert and Svk, here is a site you might be interested to take a look at. Goderich is 20 miles south of me. Most of my older neighbours used to work here over the years. http://www.championantiquegraderclub.ca/index.html
> Goderich is also home to one of the largest salt mines in the world. Sadly it was bought by an American company and last year for the first time ever our local companies salted parking lots with salt from Egypt. Hard to believe something like that makes sense.
> View attachment 733069
> View attachment 733070


That little one is cool. Funny you posted the other link, I was also thinking of Steve's post when I saw this today north of Ionia, it's at a fairly large excavating company.


----------



## U&A

95custmz said:


> I’ve mowed 4 times, already. Maybe, should not have fertilized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I gave up on “nice yard” years ago. Screw fertilizer. The leaves help slow grass growth. As do the Toyo M/T’s[emoji1787]











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Goderich is also home to one of the largest salt mines in the world.


Salt on the Detroit side of the lake too: http://detroitsalt.com/history
1,500 acres of underground salt mines!

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

U&A said:


> I gave up on “nice yard” years ago. Screw fertilizer. The leaves help slow grass growth. As do the Toyo M/T’s[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


LOL. That looked like my yard a month ago, when some dumba$$ just had to have some firewood. They always want firewood when it's snowing or raining. Never on a nice day!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Yes. Same slab where you performed surgery on my trailer.


lol !! yup my back/side remembers it …


----------



## chucker

chipper1 said:


> That little one is cool. Funny you posted the other link, I was also thinking of Steve's post when I saw this today north of Ionia, it's at a fairly large excavating company.
> View attachment 733074


this about the same rig that we used on our township road pulled by the b farmall. the off set seat worked well on the b for watching the ditch pulling against the flow of traffic'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> I put a round of peppermint (on the left) in with a round of locust this morning. I don't think the locust wasn't fully dry but for the purposes of ash comparison that doesn't matter. Neither had any bark on.
> 
> *Ash festival on the right.* If I came across a peppermint log and a locust log side by side, I'd be taking the peppermint first.



I got two here in town and couple out along the county line, too. indoor fireplaces... plan to empty the ash next couple days, close the flues... and build a 'fire to go' for next season... just add lighter! 

my outdoors mr Brutus is one ash festival after another! lol year round ~


this festival is just getting started!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Here’s the grader, sans one wheel that’s getting repaired.
> 
> Yes that’s snow LOL.
> 
> View attachment 732957



interesting... never seen a tow hitch unit like that! is it a 2-man unit? one manages the grader, and other manages to tow vehicle?...

_>My wife was gracious enough to drive the truck so I could operate the grader._ 

I got my answer


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting... never seen a tow hitch unit like that! is it a 2-man unit? one manages the grader, and other manages to tow vehicle?...
> 
> _>My wife was gracious enough to drive the truck so I could operate the grader._
> 
> I got my answer


The higher hitch is to hook to a tractor. The lower hoop (which was bent sometime prior to the point I started using this thing over 25 years ago) is how we hook it to the truck. I just put that pin through the hole in a receiver hitch and it works great.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> The higher hitch is to hook to a tractor. The lower hoop (which was bent sometime prior to the point I started using this thing over 25 years ago) is how we hook it to the truck. I just put that pin through the hole in a receiver hitch and it works great.
> 
> View attachment 733120


I just bought a 12'X40' garage package, to use as a bunkhouse, I had to clear almost a mile of driveway. Grade the pad area, and grade my end of the drieway. While my BIL was on the Yanmar back hoe, I had a 9' grader blade on my Massey 135. I had to grade out and fill wash out ruts 18" deep. Got the last pass down the drive in and thought I was done. Put it in reverse to turn around, pushed the clutch in, and it kept going backward. The clutch went dead to the floor, no resistance. I had to back down to my neighbors field to turn around and back all the way to my place and park it. Took the inspection plate off the bottom and you can see the throughout bearing moving back and forth, but it's not moving the pressure plate. Sure hate to crack this thing in half to do a clutch, in a field. Maybe when the deliver the new building I'll put it inside to do the clutch. The building has a 9'X7' roll up door on one end. Sorry no pics of the grading. I was just getting over double pneumonia and was exhausted, and forgot my cell at home.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's a pic of the building, soon to be bunk house.


----------



## rarefish383

Sorry for the duplicate pics.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I just bought a 12'X40' garage package, to use as a bunkhouse,



that kit should make a nice bunkhouse! hope it gets a porch, too.

I like bunkhouses... when I was a kid in Wa state we lived out of town on a farm... it had a bunkhouse next to main house. my farm has a bunkhouse, too. not sure it's vintage but it is definitely old. early '40's I am told. the wall under the old tin covered car port? equip port? well, prob one for car and one for tractor... dual... has asphalt siding! near on roofing type is my guess. use what ya got sort of thing! when I was last up I spent some time in it tidying it up some. cleaning. front has old timey near floor to ceiling windows either side of the front door. 2 rooms. well worn unfinished wooden flooring - the kind u can see underneath the bunkhouse in daylight thru cracks... grease stains in one corner where years ago cooking took place... closed off circular spot in ceiling where the old wood burning stove sat keeping the place warm. fully, uninsulated walls!! lol  front and back door... bit musty, has a flavor of sorts... all to it self. unique. step into the place and I am transported back to the day I acquired the place. in fact, we cut the final details - me and the seller sitting there in the bunkhouse. 'the home place'.... and it in part influenced me in my acquisition thoughts. I added a 220-v line to the place... for fresh 110-v drops... when I got the place the elec power to the bunkhouse came off a line off the main house... thru the air... on couple of poles. that had to change!!!  offers a unique perspective of the farm when looking out the front door! on can see it from the front door, I like it. easy to imagine the day to day activities that took place in it many years ago. 

and I liked the old building, too...

but that is nbd, as just with wood piles... I have never seen a barn, pasture, ranch, farm... I dint like ... or back then... want! lol

hope your BH project goes well for you. keep us posted!


----------



## steve md

If this is for real its got to be the ultimate scrounge. Baltimore MD Craigslist Free 36 cords of split dried firewood ,moving to Florida and need to get rid of the firewood in 2 weeks [email protected]


----------



## steve md

steve md said:


> If this is for real its got to be the ultimate scrounge. Baltimore MD Craigslist Free 36 cords of split dried firewood ,moving to Florida and need to get rid of the firewood in 2 weeks [email protected]


I called and its a hoax .She said about 15 people came to the house before the Ad was removed


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a pic of the building, soon to be bunk house.View attachment 733145
> View attachment 733145
> View attachment 733146
> View attachment 733145


That is a LONG building!! You could put a bullet trap in the far end and target practice with your 22's when people are not around!


----------



## svk

steve md said:


> I called and its a hoax .She said about 15 people came to the house before the Ad was removed


That is a pretty good sense of humor to actually put an address in there. Surely was one of her neighbors looking for a laugh.....


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> That is a pretty good sense of humor to actually put an address in there. Surely was one of her neighbors looking for a laugh.....


Could have been someone with a grudge, sending people to steal her firewood.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Started moving the pile of apple and pin oak to the racks. Probably another load and a half still in the pile in the back yard. The apple lost alot of weight in the few weeks since I cut it. Surprised me.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Well...
> 
> Here's the ones in the woods, the ones out farther are just random trees that have come down through the yrs.
> View attachment 733038
> View attachment 733040
> View attachment 733042
> View attachment 733043
> View attachment 733045


Theres a good market for that kind of moss around here. I dont know where they sell it, or what its used for, but you are always hearing of the Forest Service catching someone stealing it out of the woods.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733244
> The apple lost alot of weight in the few weeks since I cut it.



Wish I could say the same


----------



## Deleted member 149229

It’s used in crafts and terrariums.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Wish I could say the same


Me to. Was no shirt weather and i realised I dont realy have a no shirt build anymore .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Me to. Was no shirt weather and i realised I dont realy have a no shirt build anymore .


Years ago I would take off my shirt and I had 6 pack abs, now it looks like a quarter keg.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Years ago I would take off my shirt and I had 6 pack abs, now it looks like a quarter keg.


I've got a sweet uni-ab.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Theres a good market for that kind of moss around here. I dont know where they sell it, or what its used for, but you are always hearing of the Forest Service catching someone stealing it out of the woods.


Sweet, I'll send some down your way .


Dahmer said:


> It’s used in crafts and terrariums.


We're in the money  .


----------



## Be Stihl

Good size White Oak leaner across the trail, needless to say it had to go. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Good size White Oak leaner across the trail, needless to say it had to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice score .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *That is a LONG building!!* You could put a bullet trap in the far end and target practice with your 22's when people are not around!



I thought that, too... then I thought, well... if the bunkhouse deal din't quite work out as planned... one heck of a cool wood shed!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> Good size White Oak leaner across the trail, needless to say it had to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the bark kinda reminds me of pecan. what oak is it?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I've got a sweet uni-ab.



uni-ab!


----------



## Jwilliams

Got around to cutting some ash today that was cut down few months ago on a friends property


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Me to. Was no shirt weather and i realised I dont realy have a no shirt build anymore .



Scale said I have dropped 1 lb since wood cutting season opened. That onlyleaves about 30 pounds to go to get back to 180.


----------



## farmer steve

Lose weight fast.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> That is a LONG building!! You could put a bullet trap in the far end and target practice with your 22's when people are not around!


I have a BB trap for inside. You have to use lead wadcutters. It has 4 small paddles that hang down and one larger one in the middle. When you hit a small paddle it fly's up and sticks. Then when you hit the big one they all drop back down, so no re setting targets.


----------



## James Miller

Jwilliams said:


> View attachment 733298
> Got around to cutting some ash today that was cut down few months ago on a friends property


Is that a cs 600? Metal handle means it's not a 590. How do you like the echo?


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I thought that, too... then I thought, well... if the bunkhouse deal din't quite work out as planned... one heck of a cool wood shed!


I'm replacing a 42' house trailer with it. The trailer was made in '59, and when my parents put it on the property in '73 it looked like brand new. Now the end with the main entrance sagged enough that the front door would not close tight. One day pushed the door hard to get it to open and a 20' gap appeared along the floor. The wood frame had turned to dust from termites, and the steel siding rusted through. So, on either side of the door I screwed a 2X4 to the floor, and then ran screws through the walls into the 2X4's, to keep the walls from opening up in a wind storm. Then we screwed 2X4's to the wall and rehung a storm door to them that would open, close, and seal. The straw that broke the camel's back was last year. I had butchered a deer and had blood on my hands. We don't have running water, so I heated a big pot of water and washed up good. That night I felt something touch my finger, being half asleep, I just wiggled my finger. Then it touched my hand again, wiggled my fingers, then it pinched my thumb, and I swatted at it. A mouse went flying across the room, hit the wall, and scurried off. I got up and looked at my thumb and there was a little trace of deer blood in my finger print, and that rascal was nibbling at the blood. So, no wood shed. I'm putting up a wall at one end for a small bed room for 2, the loft over head will have cots for 2 more. I'll move my fold up table in the trailer to the new bunk house. Any extra guys can fold the table up and put cots along the walls. I figure we can sleep 6 comfortably and 8 for a weekend shoot. We put in a 55 gallon septic tank so we do have an inside toilet. We have another 55 gallon tank that catches water to gravity feed the toilet. All the comforts of home.
Here's a look out the front door and a pic of my fold up table I made.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> I have a BB trap for inside. You have to use lead wadcutters. It has 4 small paddles that hang down and one larger one in the middle. When you hit a small paddle it fly's up and sticks. Then when you hit the big one they all drop back down, so no re setting targets.


Put sand in the bottom. Works great for 22. Barn is 48ft long. No trouble keeping it in the trap at 48ft even with a handgun


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I'm replacing a 42' house trailer with it. The trailer was made in '59, and when my parents put it on the property in '73 it looked like brand new. Now the end with the main entrance sagged enough that the front door would not close tight. One day pushed the door hard to get it to open and a 20' gap appeared along the floor. The wood frame had turned to dust from termites, and the steel siding rusted through. So, on either side of the door I screwed a 2X4 to the floor, and then ran screws through the walls into the 2X4's, to keep the walls from opening up in a wind storm. Then we screwed 2X4's to the wall and rehung a storm door to them that would open, close, and seal. The straw that broke the camel's back was last year. I had butchered a deer and had blood on my hands. We don't have running water, so I heated a big pot of water and washed up good. That night I felt something touch my finger, being half asleep, I just wiggled my finger. Then it touched my hand again, wiggled my fingers, then it pinched my thumb, and I swatted at it. A mouse went flying across the room, hit the wall, and scurried off. I got up and looked at my thumb and there was a little trace of deer blood in my finger print, and that rascal was nibbling at the blood. So, no wood shed. I'm putting up a wall at one end for a small bed room for 2, the loft over head will have cots for 2 more. I'll move my fold up table in the trailer to the new bunk house. Any extra guys can fold the table up and put cots along the walls. I figure we can sleep 6 comfortably and 8 for a weekend shoot. We put in a 55 gallon septic tank so we do have an inside toilet. We have another 55 gallon tank that catches water to gravity feed the toilet. All the comforts of home.
> Here's a look out the front door and a pic of my fold up table I made.


I understand where you are at. Our original hunting cabin was a 1960 32’ mobile home. We had a stick built roof over it but by 2010 it was definitely due for replacement. 

I removed the trailer and enclosed the roof. In retrospect it would have been much faster to tear the old part down and build new. But we were able to include the old construction from my dad and grandpa which was cool too.


----------



## svk

Well I was almost saw reformed. Had one project saw left (ok I guess I have 3 others too), a Jonsereds 70E from a fellow member. Was going to just give it to my friend but figured I’d get it running and do some cutting with it so I ordered a carb kit yesterday.


----------



## panolo

cantoo said:


> Philbert and Svk, here is a site you might be interested to take a look at. Goderich is 20 miles south of me. Most of my older neighbours used to work here over the years. http://www.championantiquegraderclub.ca/index.html
> Goderich is also home to one of the largest salt mines in the world. Sadly it was bought by an American company and last year for the first time ever our local companies salted parking lots with salt from Egypt. Hard to believe something like that makes sense.
> View attachment 733069
> View attachment 733070



When I was a fresh pup out of school I had a job as a laborer with a construction company. Guy didn't show up and the foreman through me into a loader. He took a shine to me and taught me how to run every piece of equipment we had. Besides him I was the only one allowed to run his old champion road grader. Talk about a lesson in levers! I have a very funny memory and I think he was amazed I remembered what all the levers did after a time or two running it. Hopped in a cat 325l the other day and it brought back all the fun memories of learning to run this stuff.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I was almost saw reformed. Had one project saw left (ok I guess I have 3 others too), a Jonsereds 70E from a fellow member. Was going to just give it to my friend but figured I’d get it running and do some cutting with it so I ordered a carb kit yesterday.


Maybe you forgot, you still have one out and about .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you forgot, you still have one out and about .


Oh geez yes I do LOL


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Oh geez yes I do LOL


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


>


I am sorry, my brain hasn't been on straight for a long time.

I used to drive through your area 3-4 times a year. Haven't been there since early last year now.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I am sorry, my brain hasn't been on straight for a long time.
> 
> I used to drive through your area 3-4 times a year. Haven't been there since early last year now.


I know, it's all good, there's plenty of other black and red saws to keep it company lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I know, it's all good, there's plenty of other black and red saws to keep it company lol.


Say, if you come across a blown 345 or 350 for cheap that has decent plastics let me know. Eventually I want to build another one of those.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Say, if you come across a blown 345 or 350 for cheap that has decent plastics let me know. Eventually I want to build another one of those.


I have one saved in my bookmarks, I think they wanted 60 for it, it was in south bend if you know anyone down there I can get you the info, maybe it's still available. I like my little 2145 with a ported AM 346 cylinder, fun saw and I don't have too much into it, but I'd rather have a ported 550 .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I have one saved in my bookmarks, I think they wanted 60 for it, it was in south bend if you know anyone down there I can get you the info, maybe it's still available. I like my little 2145 with a ported AM 346 cylinder, fun saw and I don't have too much into it, but I'd rather have a ported 550 .


Thanks, I would probably look for one under 50 as to get the parts together costs quite a bit to end up with a saw that is worth 175 bucks.

Might do another 55 someday too...guess I will never know how long the 55 I built lasts as I'm on the outs with my uncle....oh well LOL. He will get over himself someday, maybe...


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I have one saved in my bookmarks, I think they wanted 60 for it, it was in south bend if you know anyone down there I can get you the info, maybe it's still available. I like my little 2145 with a ported AM 346 cylinder, fun saw and I don't have too much into it, but I'd rather have a ported 550 .


Whoa, I can hardly imagine porting a Homelite 550, that thing would pull a 30" bar no problem!


----------



## James Miller

I could get used to this.



Kids kept wood on the tailgate and I stacked. Going to get another load after school tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

Love the little helpers! One day , hopefully a looong time from today, they will pick up a piece of wood and remember spending time with you. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

My latest scrounge activities;

1) My local tree guy dropped off a load of Grey Box, which is some seriously good firewood (apart from splitting and moving the stuff, it feels like concreate).

2) Visited my sister’s new house in central NSW, they bought 100 acres of land 10% cleared 90% dry woodland. They asked me to bring my dad’s cement mixer so I decided to bring home a load of wood seeing as I had an empty trailer. My BIL cut up the wood in advance, it was a mixture of Brittle gum and Brown bloodwood all very well-seasoned.

I now have basically an unlimited source of seasoned premium hardwood, only problem is they live 450km away so this is my longest range wood scrounge yet. The Ford Territory performed well and I estimate I only used about $10 - $15 more diesel than without a trailer. 

Last pic is of the sunset at Coolah tops national park where we spent two nights camping.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jwilliams said:


> View attachment 733298
> Got around to cutting some ash today that was cut down few months ago on a friends property


Pottsville. You have a Yuengling when you were done?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Jeffkrib said:


> My latest scrounge activities;
> 
> 1) My local tree guy dropped off a load of Grey Box, which is some seriously good firewood (apart from splitting and moving the stuff, it feels like concreate).
> 
> 2) Visited my sister’s new house in central NSW, they bought 100 acres of land 10% cleared 90% dry woodland. They asked me to bring my dad’s cement mixer so I decided to bring home a load of wood seeing as I had an empty trailer. My BIL cut up the wood in advance, it was a mixture of Brittle gum and Brown bloodwood all very well-seasoned.
> 
> I now have basically an unlimited source of seasoned premium hardwood, only problem is they live 450km away so this is my longest range wood scrounge yet. The Ford Territory performed well and I estimate I only used about $10 - $15 more diesel than without a trailer.
> 
> Last pic is of the sunset at Coolah tops national park where we spent two nights camping.
> 
> View attachment 733401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733402
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733405
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733406
> 
> 
> View attachment 733407


Gorgeous sunset.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> My latest scrounge activities;
> 
> 1) My local tree guy dropped off a load of Grey Box, which is some seriously good firewood (apart from splitting and moving the stuff, it feels like concreate).
> 
> 2) Visited my sister’s new house in central NSW, they bought 100 acres of land 10% cleared 90% dry woodland. They asked me to bring my dad’s cement mixer so I decided to bring home a load of wood seeing as I had an empty trailer. My BIL cut up the wood in advance, it was a mixture of Brittle gum and Brown bloodwood all very well-seasoned.
> 
> I now have basically an unlimited source of seasoned premium hardwood, only problem is they live 450km away so this is my longest range wood scrounge yet. The Ford Territory performed well and I estimate I only used about $10 - $15 more diesel than without a trailer.
> 
> Last pic is of the sunset at Coolah tops national park where we spent two nights camping.
> 
> View attachment 733401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733402
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733405
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733406
> 
> 
> View attachment 733407


Hey honey, I'm gonna go get a load of wood, you want to come lol.
Great pictures.


----------



## James Miller

Nobody told me my daughter shouldn't be throwing splits in flipflops. Didn't realize till I looked at the pics again.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I'm replacing a 42' house trailer with it. The trailer was made in '59, and when my parents put it on the property in '73 it looked like brand new. Now the end with the main entrance sagged enough that the front door would not close tight. One day pushed the door hard to get it to open and a 20' gap appeared along the floor. The wood frame had turned to dust from termites, and the steel siding rusted through. So, on either side of the door I screwed a 2X4 to the floor, and then ran screws through the walls into the 2X4's, to keep the walls from opening up in a wind storm. Then we screwed 2X4's to the wall and rehung a storm door to them that would open, close, and seal. The straw that broke the camel's back was last year. I had butchered a deer and had blood on my hands. We don't have running water, so I heated a big pot of water and washed up good. That night I felt something touch my finger, being half asleep, I just wiggled my finger. Then it touched my hand again, wiggled my fingers, then it pinched my thumb, and I swatted at it. A mouse went flying across the room, hit the wall, and scurried off. I got up and looked at my thumb and there was a little trace of deer blood in my finger print, and that rascal was nibbling at the blood. So, no wood shed. I'm putting up a wall at one end for a small bed room for 2, the loft over head will have cots for 2 more. I'll move my fold up table in the trailer to the new bunk house. Any extra guys can fold the table up and put cots along the walls. I figure we can sleep 6 comfortably and 8 for a weekend shoot. We put in a 55 gallon septic tank so we do have an inside toilet. We have another 55 gallon tank that catches water to gravity feed the toilet. All the comforts of home.
> Here's a look out the front door and a pic of my fold up table I made.



just kidding r/f! little doubt in my mind, it would be a _real-life_ bunkhouse... cabin... home! hope you can put in a nice porch and a fireplace, too! or a cozy wood burning stove. and also more pix of the project! is it on property yet...?

Real Stories of The New Bunkhouse...

looks like nice country!! saw the first deer out in near middle pasture, then in relooking... saw the other couple just at the crest of the hill...

did u mill the lumber for the fold up table?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Put sand in the bottom. Works great for 22. Barn is 48ft long. No trouble keeping it in the trap at 48ft even with a handgun



nice shooting trap! I like its simplicity!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well I was almost saw reformed. Had one project saw left (ok I guess I have 3 others too), a Jonsereds 70E from a fellow member. Was going to just give it to my friend but figured I’d get it running and do some cutting with it so I ordered a carb kit yesterday.



my 'parts list' for a couple of saw and related projects came in. I went to get them on Monday...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *When I was a fresh pup out of school* I had a job as a laborer with a construction company. Guy didn't show up and the foreman through me into a loader. He took a shine to me and taught me how to run every piece of equipment we had. Besides him I was the only one allowed to run his old champion road grader. *Talk about a lesson in levers!* I have a very funny memory and I think he was amazed I remembered what all the levers did after a time or two running it. Hopped in a cat 325l the other day and it brought back all the fun memories of learning to run this stuff.



Before I was a fresh pup out of school... we lived rural out on a farm place up in the Pacfiic NW. the road into town, and by our place was gravel hiway. dusty at times, my dad would scrounge, beg, borrow and maybe even... old oil. put it out, kept the dust down in front of our place. the county maintained those roads with big yellow road maintainers. I remember looking up into cab when one would go by us, or we would drive by one...

nothing but levers!! lots of levers and a round black steering wheel.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today we went to visit some of friends of ours. couple weeks summer camp for one of my dogs... about an hours drive out of town. SE more or less... once we broke free of this big city's _urban appeal_... lol... and onto more rural roads... I took notice of all the wood piles one could scrounge if one had the inkling to inquire, etc. at least a couple dozen within walking distance of the road. also quite a few piles in and around my neck of the woods, seems the utility company has crews out trimming and clearing along their lines. lots of oak under the branches... some being chippered up. I like the 100 ac _unlimited_ firewood opportunity... but agreed! other than to see family, 450 kms is quite a ride to fill the trailer. besides, I have no shortage of scroungeable-type firewood projects within my own walking distance... lots of oak! out along the county line should I desire to fire up a saw and the splitter.  I still remain quite delighted to merely walk down the street and bring in a scrounge or two. even if its not a couple of cords and only comes in limb by limb. there was a large tree across the neighborhood road the other day. type? don't know. looked soft. it got cut up and moved to side of road at resident's drive. then the city came by and finished cutting it all up and hauled it off. how? I don't know! was on pvt pty.

here's some ez~pickins... great for outdoor use.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this one literally fell into my lap. it and some oak nice for late season cool evening. ends to the burn pile...




one step off the front porch...



enjoying a late season cool evening with some friends down at the clubhouse....



the serenity was enjoyed by all!


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> Say, if you come across a blown 345 or 350 for cheap that has decent plastics let me know. Eventually I want to build another one of those.



I just rebuilt 350 with a mate the other day (one of his customers found it at the dump) so brought it around to see if it could be revived, it needed new crank seals, bore was scored but we revived it and needed new rings (I think the piston was usable) anyway it's all back together and running fine so hopefully it will keep doing so!.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> My latest scrounge activities;
> 
> 1) My local tree guy dropped off a load of Grey Box, which is some seriously good firewood (apart from splitting and moving the stuff, it feels like concreate).
> 
> 2) Visited my sister’s new house in central NSW, they bought 100 acres of land 10% cleared 90% dry woodland. They asked me to bring my dad’s cement mixer so I decided to bring home a load of wood seeing as I had an empty trailer. My BIL cut up the wood in advance, it was a mixture of Brittle gum and Brown bloodwood all very well-seasoned.
> 
> I now have basically an unlimited source of seasoned premium hardwood, only problem is they live 450km away so this is my longest range wood scrounge yet. The Ford Territory performed well and I estimate I only used about $10 - $15 more diesel than without a trailer.
> 
> Last pic is of the sunset at Coolah tops national park where we spent two nights camping.
> 
> View attachment 733401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733402
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733405
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733406
> 
> 
> View attachment 733407



You'll have fun splitting that Grey Box by hand (FMD that yellowbox I got has been a nightmare to split by hand, so much so I gave up and split it with the 029s log splitter and 394 log splitter instead!

What I like about it is how long it burns (it doesn't seem to put out as much heat as some of the other gum I have here but that could also be the large chunks of it I'm burning I guess? What I do know is whatever it is I'm burning now is ridiculously bloody hot, so much so I had to open the sliding door next to the heater as it was just way over the top - I couldn't handle staying in the room its in it was that bad.

Where abouts is your sister mate? I live in the Central West area myself.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> just kidding r/f! little doubt in my mind, it would be a _real-life_ bunkhouse... cabin... home! hope you can put in a nice porch and a fireplace, too! or a cozy wood burning stove. and also more pix of the project! is it on property yet...?
> 
> Real Stories of The New Bunkhouse...
> 
> looks like nice country!! saw the first deer out in near middle pasture, then in relooking... saw the other couple just at the crest of the hill...
> 
> did u mill the lumber for the fold up table?...
> 
> View attachment 733483


Yes, milled the White Pine from a blow down on the property. Might build an 8 X8 or 8x12 entrance room with benches and lots of coat pegs so you can take off all the dirty clothes first. I might just stick with electric baseboard heat. Not sure yet.


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> You'll have fun splitting that Grey Box by hand (FMD that yellowbox I got has been a nightmare to split by hand, so much so I gave up and split it with the 029s log splitter and 394 log splitter instead!
> 
> What I like about it is how long it burns (it doesn't seem to put out as much heat as some of the other gum I have here but that could also be the large chunks of it I'm burning I guess? What I do know is whatever it is I'm burning now is ridiculously bloody hot, so much so I had to open the sliding door next to the heater as it was just way over the top - I couldn't handle staying in the room its in it was that bad.
> 
> Where abouts is your sister mate? I live in the Central West area myself.


She’s out at Coonabarabran, which is actually classed as ’central west slopes and plains’
The fine tuning of how hot to burn the stove actually takes a few year to master IMHO.


----------



## svk

We are marching down on 2000 glorious pages of content here.....

I still wonder what happened to @wudpirat as he never visited after his operation.


----------



## James Miller

@MustangMike how long will a single double bevel file last. I'm gonna order one and try this square file thing. If I decide I like it I might order a dozen down the road.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> She’s out at Coonabarabran, which is actually classed as ’central west slopes and plains’
> The fine tuning of how hot to burn the stove actually takes a few year to master IMHO.



Ah right Oh, way up North from me too. Yeah it's a bit of an art trying to get the best out of some heaters no doubt about it. I can generally set and forget this heater but this wood for some reason really punches out the heat, way over the top so will have to really throttle it right down I think, not sure what wood it is but she's over the top heat wise I know that much!


----------



## U&A

Project Montgumery Ward
(Remington)


Friends saw.









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## bigfellascott

Never heard of that brand of saw before, what's the story?


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> Never heard of that brand of saw before, what's the story?



Montgumery Ward was just like the Sears catalog. This saw is a re-branded Remington Mighty mite



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## 67L36Driver

U&A said:


> Project Montgumery Ward
> (Remington)
> 
> 
> Friends saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Yes, yes it is. And, a nice clean one at that. [emoji848]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Today’s labor of love. Getting back into shape. 1 full truck load and this one. Cherry.


----------



## bigfellascott

Are they anygood or just a cheapy?


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 733604
> Today’s labor of love. Getting back into shape. 1 full truck load and this one. Cherry.


What's the cherry like to burn? long burns and good heat etc?


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> Are they anygood or just a cheapy?



I don’t really know much about them.... or the Remington original 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Good coals, descent heat. Not my favorite wood but I won’t pass it up if offered. Good for smoking ribs.


----------



## U&A

bigfellascott said:


> What's the cherry like to burn? long burns and good heat etc?



I happen to REALLY like cherry. I always struggle mentally when I see cherry trees in my woods because I REALLY want to cut them down for firewood but I also want to leave them so they get bigger for MORE firewood.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Finally brought this young lady home today. Jonsereds 111s always wanted an old school muscle saw.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733605
> Finally brought this young lady home today. Jonsereds 111s always wanted an old school muscle saw.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## tnflatbed

Super easy scrounge today, already cut up right by the curb. Mixed bag, some had been down for a while but the majority of it was still solid.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> I happen to REALLY like cherry. I always struggle mentally when I see cherry trees in my woods because I REALLY want to cut them down for firewood but I also want to leave them so they get bigger for MORE firewood.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Sounds a bit like me, I like the good wood and I struggle to burn it as I like it so much


----------



## MustangMike

James, I use PFRED, and they last a good while.

Agree with the other comments on Cherry (good coals, decent BTUs), and it smells pleasant when cutting and when burning. It is the preferred wood for wood oven Pizza. It is also sometimes used for smoking.


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733605
> Finally brought this young lady home today. Jonsereds 111s always wanted an old school muscle saw.



Nice I have a beautiful Jonsereds621 myself


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigfellascott said:


> Are they anygood or just a cheapy?



There were no ‘cheapy’ saws back then.


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> Nice I have a beautiful Jonsereds621 myself


Dont come much cleaner then that. Mines ruff around the edges like a used saw will be but the important parts are all in good shape. I'm going to give it a good cleaning tomorrow and figure out just how ruff the paint is.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> We are marching down on 2000 glorious pages of content here.....
> 
> I still wonder what happened to @wudpirat as he never visited after his operation.



He gave me a "Like" on a post about 6 months after his operation and I've not seen him since , I hope he's still scrounging somewhere , I'm gonna tip a glass for him .


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> I happen to REALLY like SPRUCE . I always struggle mentally when I see SPRUCE trees in my woods because I REALLY want to cut them SPRUCE trees down for firewood but I also want to leave them so they get bigger for MORE SPRUCE firewood.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




There , I fixed it for you !


----------



## MustangMike

I have not seen Clint (our founder) post for a while either.

I miss his posts, and not seeing his avatar on a regular basis!


----------



## crowbuster

tnflatbed said:


> View attachment 733606
> Super easy scrounge today, already cut up right by the curb. Mixed bag, some had been down for a while but the majority of it was still solid.



That would be the only way I could cut any wood, on the pavement, the rain just wont stop. Almost gets dry enough then another week of rain. Should make for some great skeeters though.


----------



## JustJeff

Got the camper hitched to the truck and the boat hitched to the camper. A load of scrounge in the bed. Me and my boys are headed for our first annual fishing trip as soon as I get off work tomorrow. Not only will we be burning elm, ash and maple, we will also be cooking with it. 
Oh yeah, I scrounge rocks too! All except the largest were scrounged by hand!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> There , I fixed it for you !



LOL..... spruce [emoji57]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> Dont come much cleaner then that. Mines ruff around the edges like a used saw will be but the important parts are all in good shape. I'm going to give it a good cleaning tomorrow and figure out just how ruff the paint is.



I payed $25 at a garage sale for that goes like the clappers too, heaps of torque and runs very nicely indeed, a bit heavy compared to todays offerings but still a good strong reliable saw that will no doubt go for ever if maintained correctly. I take it out and cut a load of wood with it every now and then to keep it all working as it should.


----------



## JustJeff

The father in law took me over to a friend's garage clean-out today. Thought I might be interested in the woodstove. The stove was junk and wasn't worth my time for scrap iron but there was a cast iron kettle and this ecofan I picked up for $40 Canucks for both. The fans are made about 15 minutes from my house. My stove has a squirrel cage blower that works great for moving the heat but the ecofan doesn't use electricity and I like that so I'm giving it a try tonight. The kettle is rough looking but I'm going to blast it at work and paint it with stove black.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I like them jreds! 70e is my go to for risky cuts in biggish wood. Just feels like the right tool. Weight is just right to balance the heavy 24" Windsor bar. Pulls it with little regard to finesse.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> The father in law took me over to a friend's garage clean-out today. Thought I might be interested in the woodstove. The stove was junk and wasn't worth my time for scrap iron but there was a cast iron kettle and this ecofan I picked up for $40 Canucks for both. The fans are made about 15 minutes from my house. My stove has a squirrel cage blower that works great for moving the heat but the ecofan doesn't use electricity and I like that so I'm giving it a try tonight. The kettle is rough looking but I'm going to blast it at work and paint it with stove black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Let us know how the fan works. Around my area those type of fans sell for $115-$125 USD.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I just rebuilt 350 with a mate the other day (one of his customers found it at the dump) so brought it around to see if it could be revived, it needed new crank seals, bore was scored but we revived it and needed new rings (I think the piston was usable) anyway it's all back together and running fine so hopefully it will keep doing so!.



sounds like you brought it back from the grave! lucky find.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Yes, milled the White Pine from a blow down on the property. Might build an 8 X8 or 8x12 entrance room with benches and lots of coat pegs *so you can take off all the dirty clothes first.* I might just stick with electric baseboard heat. Not sure yet.



down here they are called Mud Rooms.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> Montgumery Ward was just like the Sears catalog. This saw is a re-branded Remington Mighty mite
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



has good looks, imo. appears well suited to handle the tasks at hand!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 733604
> Today’s labor of love. Getting back into shape. 1 full truck load and this one. Cherry.




nice splits D!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> What's the cherry like to burn? long burns and good heat etc?




I was wondering, too. good aroma?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> James, I use PFRED, and they last a good while.
> 
> Agree with the other comments on Cherry (good coals, decent BTUs), and it smells pleasant when cutting and when burning. It is the preferred wood for wood oven Pizza. It is also sometimes used for smoking.




cherry wood? the kind that *sweet cherries* grow on?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Got the camper hitched to the truck and the boat hitched to the camper. A load of scrounge in the bed. Me and my boys are headed for our first annual fishing trip as soon as I get off work tomorrow. Not only will we be burning elm, ash and maple, we will also be cooking with it.
> Oh yeah, I scrounge rocks too! All except the largest were scrounged by hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



a postcard view!

have fun, send pix!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> The father in law took me over to a friend's garage clean-out today. Thought I might be interested in the woodstove. The stove was junk and wasn't worth my time for scrap iron but there was a cast iron kettle and this ecofan I picked up for $40 Canucks for both. The fans are made about 15 minutes from my house. My stove has a squirrel cage blower that works great for moving the heat but the ecofan doesn't use electricity and I like that so I'm giving it a try tonight. The kettle is rough looking but I'm going to blast it at work and paint it with stove black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I have a large cast iron collection. scrounged!  it was headed to the dump! lock stock and barrel... til I intervened. right place, right time... so much pots and pans I cannot even begin to use it all. numerous DOs, too... but I use a lot of it.... but

never have I seen a cast iron kettle until now! thanks for mentioning it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

for the heck of it I just cruised CL Free Houston looking for firewood to scrounge. in 2 pages of listings about half dozen free 'come n get it' firewood offerings. mostly oak. literally cords and cords if a man was so inclined as to scrounge it all. no doubt next week more of the same. I have a dozen bus cards of local tree guys and arborists... little doubt they would love to have their cuttings scrounged. in lieu of having to pay to haul it off and dump it. here is pix from one such offer on CL Free Houston today:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then there is the guy selling pecan. lots. tons! 2-3 18 wheeler loads full! not free... $4,000.00 for it all!


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> The father in law took me over to a friend's garage clean-out today. Thought I might be interested in the woodstove. The stove was junk and wasn't worth my time for scrap iron but there was a cast iron kettle and this ecofan I picked up for $40 Canucks for both. The fans are made about 15 minutes from my house. My stove has a squirrel cage blower that works great for moving the heat but the ecofan doesn't use electricity and I like that so I'm giving it a try tonight. The kettle is rough looking but I'm going to blast it at work and paint it with stove black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Do those eco fans actually do much to move the air around a room or is it more of a gimmick?


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like you brought it back from the grave! lucky find.



Yeah it was a good find alright, even got a new air filter for it which is like winning the lotto apparently.


----------



## bigfellascott

My mates got a new 460 rancher to fix yesterday, it wouldn't run but we pulled the carby appart and gave it a good clean and it sort of want to run for a few seconds, we pulled the muffler looks fine, but the engine has a funny sound coming out of it (metalic) so it will be pulled down tomorrow as we think the bottom end bearing are toast - apparently the owner lent it to someone and we think they may have run it without oil or not the correct ratio at the least, she's a bit crunchy in there so somethings not right and the guess at this stage is bearings.

See what turns up tomorrow I guess.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like you brought it back from the grave! lucky find.



Yeah it was destined to have a dozer run over it out there sooner or later, it cost $200 to fully rebuild it so not a bad result for what is essentially a new saw now.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I was wondering, too. good aroma?



Amazing smell! Very sweet smelling


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, yes it is. And, a nice clean one at that. [emoji848]


Hi Carl. You must have a sixth sense for knowing when one of those old other brands of Remy's show up.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cherry wood? the kind that *sweet cherries* grow on?
> 
> View attachment 733660



Wild cherry. Here is one i got last spring.









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Project Montgumery Ward
> (Remington)
> 
> 
> Friends saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





bigfellascott said:


> Never heard of that brand of saw before, what's the story?


@67L36Driver got me hooked on some of those old off brand Remys. This one is 82cc with a decomp valve.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> @67L36Driver got me hooked on some of those old off brand Remys. This one is 82cc with a decomp valve.
> View attachment 733667
> View attachment 733668



[emoji15]

Im just a little jealous of you guys with the 5 cube old saws like that. Super cool!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> [emoji15]
> 
> Im just a little jealous of you guys with the 5 cube old saws like that. Super cool!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Most people see a monkey wards saw and don't give them much thought. My buddy bought that one and an old Remy for $25 at an auction.


----------



## JustJeff

I dig those old saws for some reason. Just hearing one idle, there's not much in those old mufflers. I've had a couple homelites and a pioneer. Used ones come up all the time for cheap but I never see a big displacement saw. If I ever do I'll be all over it! 
Ok, ecofan report. First let me explain my stove. It has a false cast iron top with an airspace beneath and side covers. The way the squirrel cage blower fan works is to move air through that space around the sides, up over top and out the front. It really hoofs out the heat with little noise. I have run it without the fan and also during power outages. It will convect the heat but doesn't seem to put out anywhere near as much as it does with the blower fan running. Last night I started a fire in the cold stove and placed the ecofan on top right in front of the pipe. After about 15 minutes, the fan started to turn, by half an hour, the stove was hot enough for the fan to spin at a good clip. I resisted the urge to stick my finger in it. Lol. Standing about 8 ft away I could feel the warm air hitting my face. I was surprised at how well it was moving the heat. I think I'm going to use it instead of the factory blower definitely for the shoulder seasons. It is silent and makes its own electricity. I would recommend one especially if your stove doesn't have a blower on it.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> He gave me a "Like" on a post about 6 months after his operation and I've not seen him since , I hope he's still scrounging somewhere , I'm gonna tip a glass for him .


Last posted Nov, 2016. I've sent messages to a couple of the old guys that haven't posted in a while, no returns.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I dig those old saws for some reason. Just hearing one idle, there's not much in those old mufflers. I've had a couple homelites and a pioneer. Used ones come up all the time for cheap but I never see a big displacement saw. If I ever do I'll be all over it!
> Ok, ecofan report. First let me explain my stove. It has a false cast iron top with an airspace beneath and side covers. The way the squirrel cage blower fan works is to move air through that space around the sides, up over top and out the front. It really hoofs out the heat with little noise. I have run it without the fan and also during power outages. It will convect the heat but doesn't seem to put out anywhere near as much as it does with the blower fan running. Last night I started a fire in the cold stove and placed the ecofan on top right in front of the pipe. After about 15 minutes, the fan started to turn, by half an hour, the stove was hot enough for the fan to spin at a good clip. I resisted the urge to stick my finger in it. Lol. Standing about 8 ft away I could feel the warm air hitting my face. I was surprised at how well it was moving the heat. I think I'm going to use it instead of the factory blower definitely for the shoulder seasons. It is silent and makes its own electricity. I would recommend one especially if your stove doesn't have a blower on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Old saws get no respect. My cousin was at an auction, he knows the auctioneer. They had a Homelite C5 and 330. They couldn't get a bid. The auctioneer said "SOLD, to Tommy" for $1.He gave them to me, and I gave the C5 to a friend. He tinkered with it for a few minutes and had it running. He bought a 30" bar for it and uses it for milling. I figured I messed up giving that one away so I bought a C51 and a C72 for $5 each at another auction. The C72 was locked up, so I soaked it in 50/50 acetone and ATF for a couple weeks and it broke loose. Put the comp gauge on it and it's blowing 135 PSI. I put this 45" bar on it for a photo op, because all of my Super 1050's were on the top shelf. I just bought another 1050 for $40, so the big bar will go on it.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Nobody told me my daughter shouldn't be throwing splits in flipflops. Didn't realize till I looked at the pics again.



Just catching up and it was the first thing I saw in that photo! Thought I hope she doesn't drop one on her toes like I did.


----------



## nighthunter

bigfellascott said:


> Do those eco fans actually do much to move the air around a room or is it more of a gimmick?


we have one, it works well IMHO


----------



## MustangMike

I was referring to Wild Black Cherry … never burned the real stuff!


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> I dig those old saws for some reason. Just hearing one idle, there's not much in those old mufflers. I've had a couple homelites and a pioneer. Used ones come up all the time for cheap but I never see a big displacement saw. If I ever do I'll be all over it!
> Ok, ecofan report. First let me explain my stove. It has a false cast iron top with an airspace beneath and side covers. The way the squirrel cage blower fan works is to move air through that space around the sides, up over top and out the front. It really hoofs out the heat with little noise. I have run it without the fan and also during power outages. It will convect the heat but doesn't seem to put out anywhere near as much as it does with the blower fan running. Last night I started a fire in the cold stove and placed the ecofan on top right in front of the pipe. After about 15 minutes, the fan started to turn, by half an hour, the stove was hot enough for the fan to spin at a good clip. I resisted the urge to stick my finger in it. Lol. Standing about 8 ft away I could feel the warm air hitting my face. I was surprised at how well it was moving the heat. I think I'm going to use it instead of the factory blower definitely for the shoulder seasons. It is silent and makes its own electricity. I would recommend one especially if your stove doesn't have a blower on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


This has also got my interest too, what’s the energy source, what’s the brand / link.
And finally what it’s actually made in Canada, don’t you guys just dig holes like us, sell minerals and import it all back as cars and phones like us.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> This has also got my interest too, what’s the energy source, what’s the brand / link.
> And finally what it’s actually made in Canada, don’t you guys just dig holes like us, sell minerals and import it all back as cars and phones like us.


Ok. They are assembled here. Lol. Caframo ecofan. They have a website. The heat generates the electricity. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Update on the C72 above. I needed my comp gauge and it was still screwed into the C72. I took the gauge off, and while I was there, I stuck a plug on the wire and cranked it over. Good spark. Put a shot of mix down the plug hole and started cranking. First 4-5 pulls mix ran out the exhaust, next couple pulls produced puffs of smoke. On about the 10th pull it fired up and sounds great! Happy Camper here. Now I'm digging through my bars, I'm sure I have a couple 24" from the 1050's around here somewhere?


----------



## U&A

Got it for $20 today. From a guy I work with. says it runs, he better not be lying because I work with him[emoji23][emoji23]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Got it for $20 today. From a guy I work with. says it runs, he better not be lying because I work with him[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Those are a dime a dozen and if you should have issues, they usually only have one of two problems: either they need a carb kit or the duckbill valve went bad and the oil backs up into the crankcase.

If you need more bars or want a longer bar I would be happy to send you one for the cost of shipping. 

The one annoying thing about the little Homies is that they do not use the same DL chain as the other common saws so you need specific chains to run them.


----------



## Buckshot00

Small load of walnut today.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Those are a dime a dozen and if you should have issues, they usually only have one of two problems: either they need a carb kit or the duckbill valve went bad and the oil backs up into the crankcase.
> 
> If you need more bars or want a longer bar I would be happy to send you one for the cost of shipping.
> 
> The one annoying thing about the little Homies is that they do not use the same DL chain as the other common saws so you need specific chains to run them.


Pm inbound 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

We have spark. Lots of stuff under the top cover.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733749
> We have spark. Lots of stuff under the top cover.



The air filter and carb setup on old saw are strange sometimes.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733749
> We have spark. Lots of stuff under the top cover.


Looks like an old Chevy Corvair engine!


----------



## MustangMike

Did some cutting this morning … dropped + bucked two decent size Red Maple and a bunch of little Black Cherry that were in the way. Then, at 1:00, got rained out, it really came down, so no pics!


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> Got it for $20 today. From a guy I work with. says it runs, he better not be lying because I work with him[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I have two of them, one a non-runner and leaks oil - buddy wants to fool with it. The other is on a "Rule" chainsaw winch. I only ran it onece. Works but takes forever to reel in a log.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> The air filter and carb setup on old saw are strange sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It reminds me of an 026 or 036 setup.



Dahmer said:


> Looks like an old Chevy Corvair engine!


Might make as much power to.


----------



## bigfellascott

rarefish383 said:


> Old saws get no respect. My cousin was at an auction, he knows the auctioneer. They had a Homelite C5 and 330. They couldn't get a bid. The auctioneer said "SOLD, to Tommy" for $1.He gave them to me, and I gave the C5 to a friend. He tinkered with it for a few minutes and had it running. He bought a 30" bar for it and uses it for milling. I figured I messed up giving that one away so I bought a C51 and a C72 for $5 each at another auction. The C72 was locked up, so I soaked it in 50/50 acetone and ATF for a couple weeks and it broke loose. Put the comp gauge on it and it's blowing 135 PSI. I put this 45" bar on it for a photo op, because all of my Super 1050's were on the top shelf. I just bought another 1050 for $40, so the big bar will go on it.



Thanks for that rarefish, I've always wondered how well they would actually move the air around (never seen one in action or know of anyone here using one) they are quite expensive here compared to a cheap pedistal fan (costs around $12 for those compared to a few $100 for some of the eco fans I've seen) hence my reluctance to even bother buying and trying a eco fan, plus I figure I can use the pedistal fan in summer too.

What sort of heater are you running? I've got the Lopi 380 I think it's called (similar to the Endevour from my understanding just not as modern with it's eco friendliness with all it's tubes etc for burning off unburnt smoke etc but it's not the smoking dragon as some call them, I guess it depends on the types of wood one burns as to whether a fire is a smoking dragon or not hey.

Those saws are rippers and a bargain too.

Cheers mate


----------



## rarefish383

bigfellascott said:


> Thanks for that rarefish, I've always wondered how well they would actually move the air around (never seen one in action or know of anyone here using one) they are quite expensive here compared to a cheap pedistal fan (costs around $12 for those compared to a few $100 for some of the eco fans I've seen) hence my reluctance to even bother buying and trying a eco fan, plus I figure I can use the pedistal fan in summer too.
> 
> What sort of heater are you running? I've got the Lopi 380 I think it's called (similar to the Endevour from my understanding just not as modern with it's eco friendliness with all it's tubes etc for burning off unburnt smoke etc but it's not the smoking dragon as some call them, I guess it depends on the types of wood one burns as to whether a fire is a smoking dragon or not hey.
> 
> Those saws are rippers and a bargain too.
> 
> Cheers mate


I have a Jotul insert. It's a nice stove, but I liked my old Russo better. It's comparing apples to oranges though. My old stove was an insert also, but about 12"s stuck out on the hearth, so you had all that hot steel in the room. The Jotul sits flush to the opening, so all of the steel is in the fireplace. The old Russo was a cat stove with a much bigger firebox. I could pack it full and get a 12 hour burn. The new Jotul, I can't get near as much wood in it, and I'm lucky to get a 5 hour burn. But, the Jotul is much prettier, so the wife likes it.


----------



## James Miller

I had to try it.


----------



## Benjo

67L36Driver said:


> There were no ‘cheapy’ saws back then.


These saws were about as close to "cheapy" as things got back then. Still mostly metal, but things were changing. I have my wife's grandfather's Mighty Mite Deluxe and it was my first 'rebuild' of a saw. I also have a parts saw I picked up for $15 shipped, and they help illustrate the "value engineering" that happened over time. One recoil is metal, the other plastic. One has a plain metal handle, one's padded with rubber, etc. The next generation of "Mighty Mite" saws (100,200,300) were much worse, mostly plastic.




I changed it over to 3/8lp with a pretty widely available sprocket. There are IPLs available online thankfully which help.
I also found that an oregon A318 bar still needed a bit of adjustment but worked well on both this saw and my other cheap '70s saw, a Skil 1612, which had a very similar story (made for many brands including Jonsereds, Husqvarna, Frontier, Skil, etc. and was gradually changed through production).



My carb has a fixed high jet, unfortunately, but a rebuild kit was all it needed to run. It also has this "start" lever...


Which, shockingly on a 34cc 1970s cheapy saw, is a decomp!


I had to make a few gaskets for my saw, fuel line, carb kit, that's about it. In use the Remington does not run nearly as well as the Skil. I suspect it's the decomp leaking (no idea how to fix that) and/or crank seals.

A few quirks of the design (and other similar designs of the time) are that the duckbill valve that lets crankcase pressure into the oil tank (to be "automatic") goes bad. Some older saws like the Skil use a common size duckbill from a poulan fuel cap, but the Remington does not have a replacement I'm aware of, so I plugged it and use the manual oiler (which also activates when you pull the throttle trigger on this one). Also the fuel will boil in the tank when it's worked hard or it's very hot out...I only use it for fun so no biggie.

So on the "cheapy" front, here's an idea of what they actually cost in September 1976, thanks to my grandfather's hoarding tendancies ($125 for my model):




This 1976 model has the later style handlebar and caps so mine must be a bit earlier. Your "Monkey Ward" looks just like mine in handlebar and caps.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I was referring to* Wild Black Cherry* … never burned the real stuff!



reminds me of Smith Brothers.... cough drops! back then, they were the real stuff! always worked...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> *I had to try it*.




sounds encouraging! thanks for the vid -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pix of that big wooden table I scrounged off the curb down the road a spell. I liked the ends upright brace. bit Nordic, imo.  plenty of rotten wood!! and a fare share in the top boards, too. two of them. it even came with the correct sized wood to make the 1-bys support pieces. the others stuff is std 2x4, so will use treated. repairs to uprights to regain original shape is just a simple woodworking project. make pattern, cut to size, drill up for some large dowels and glue it up. thickness matches std 1 1/2" wood. was going to cut the 2 tops up and make one with the good wood. but now I know the size, think I can trim off the bad wood and wrap the two boards in good wood. and save both. well, that is the plan.

the table is all apart now. close to a pita taking it apart. too many wood screws! some more than a pain to try to undo. I don't envy the assembler! some of the rotten wood gave way so that helped. std Philips work, vise grips on a couple. some of the brads appear to be 16 or 15 guage. and shot with an air gun. 3"! must have been quite the nailer!! took me about 2 1/2 hours to disassemble. I do like the old table. will be fun to bring it back to life. it was headed to the dump! pure trash at best! it will be outdoors, but under roof.

one good bump in the road to be fully falling apart! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yesterday, I was returning from morning _this n thatz..._ and turned corner and ran into this!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

"OMG! -  there's the oak stash I have been waiting for!!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so I parked, got out... and went and talked to the _El Jefe Senior..._

"sure", he said, "you can have all you want. we don't want it! just going to the big chipper back at the yard... take what u want"

after some clearing of as to my intents, etc... so as to stay out of their way, but avail of their kind offer... I rigged up. they dint expect a dedicated scrounge tractor-trailer rig... liked it. thot I was going to use a pickup. that would have blocked traffic.... he said, ok... no problemo!








crew of 5. had also job w/house nxt door, too. lots of oak! scrounge. even helped with with some... "sr, quiere esta tambien?"... si, si...

now I got some work to do. the big trunk sections were in the 24-26" diam range, perhaps bit larger. I cut up to 10" with my mity Echo limmer trimmer... sure do like that lil hornet...  they were using several MS 251s... and an Echo in the same cc size for both cutting and felling... grouns was bit soft due to rains of late and the day... down would come a section of limb... "whoomph!!" when it hit... I never fail to remember a tree carries a whole lot of weight around... the really big stuff the brought down with ropes...

nice crew! friendly... guess half a cord, maybe bit more... or less

good score, like  in the bank! well, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 733749
> We have spark. Lots of stuff under the top cover.



good pix, JM... liked seeing it... glad u got it running


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Benjo said:


> These saws were about as close to "cheapy" as things got back then. Still mostly metal, but things were changing. I have my wife's grandfather's Mighty Mite Deluxe and it was my first 'rebuild' of a saw. I also have a parts saw I picked up for $15 shipped, and they help illustrate the "value engineering" that happened over time. One recoil is metal, the other plastic. One has a plain metal handle, one's padded with rubber, etc. The next generation of "Mighty Mite" saws (100,200,300) were much worse, mostly plastic.
> View attachment 733780
> 
> View attachment 733783
> 
> <snip> This 1976 model has the later style handlebar and caps so mine must be a bit earlier. Your "Monkey Ward" looks just like mine in handlebar and caps.



hi banjo - liked ur foto essay! cool the one _saw-in-a-box_ came with original Operator's Manual. thanks for the glimpse of ur workbench. I never seen one I dint like! 

with interest, I noted your lubes, oil cans. I liked the lil small one. seems almost identical to one I have, too. it's 5 1/2" tall. got it from next door at their estate sale when the Mom finally followed up the Dad... I guess I have had it bit over 10 yrs... I always get oil on me when I use it, but nbd. I like it. great for getting in close for keeping a drill bit wet in drill press...

thot u mite like to see it...


----------



## svk

Was farting around with other projects, set the Fiskars by the pile of rounds from last weekend and it started to rain. Oh well.


----------



## U&A

Today’s scrounge and endeavor. The challenge was, this guy borders my 20 acres of woods. I told him i would take the tree (good sized Oak) but my problem was my normal route to my splitting and stacking area in my back yard is flooded. I took the truck through las weekend and destroyed my yard again. And the truck was empty. No way a 7,000 lbs truck with 3,000 + lbs of wood in the back is getting through without a REAL disaster of a yard. 




So i spent a few hours clearing a path through my woods from his property to my back yard. Managed to get the truck (and a load of wood) through just now. Man i love this truck. Its a tank in 4low. Headed back for load number 2.

Da tree[emoji3596]







Da yard....again..[emoji2957]





Truck[emoji847]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had an axe disappear from the barn. Suspect the nieghbor boy might have "borrowed" it... But who knows I may have misplaced it. Though I doubt it as I'd not finished sharpening it after I sanded and oiled the handle. Have a boys axe I was gonna pass on to him... Maybe not.


----------



## rarefish383

Geeze, reading a bunch of old posts and seeing all of the great guys that used to hang out here. Now I can't remember the name of the guy up in Palmer Alaska. I haven't seen anything from him in a while. Help me out, what's his name? I owe him a beer the next time I'm up that way.


----------



## U&A

Well........[emoji57]

Load number two did not go quite as well as load number one.

No I’m unloading everything I have in the middle of the woods just to get unstuck

Here I am swallowing my words about what I said with my truck being a tank[emoji23]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Well........[emoji57]
> 
> Load number two did not go quite as well as load number one.
> 
> No I’m unloading everything I have in the middle of the woods just to get unstuck
> 
> Here I am swallowing my words about what I said with my truck being a tank[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That truck is too pretty to drive through the woods!!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Geeze, reading a bunch of old posts and seeing all of the great guys that used to hang out here. Now I can't remember the name of the guy up in Palmer Alaska. I haven't seen anything from him in a while. Help me out, what's his name? I owe him a beer the next time I'm up that way.


Trying to think of who. Was that Akdoug?


----------



## svk

Well I got one project saw running, got another running that still needs a duckbill valve, and found a whole package of duckbill valves so I fix the two saws that need duckbills.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> That truck is too pretty to drive through the woods!!



Then you would’ve loved hearing all the branches screeching on the sides [emoji23]

To me..... this truck.... is a tractor. Maintenance and keeping it clean is the only thing important to me


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Then you would’ve loved hearing all the branches screeching on the sides [emoji23]
> 
> To me..... this truck.... is a tractor. Maintenance and keeping it clean is the only thing important to me
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


We graded the road with my 97 Chev last weekend. Drivers side rubbed the brush the entire day. Lots of new scratches lol.


----------



## svk

Well I got one saw running that I thought needed more work. Also got one of my 3 little homie top handles running but it needs a duckbill valve (as do the other two). Found my supply of duckbill valves too. Pretty good day as far as saw repairs go.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Trying to think of who. Was that Akdoug?


No, the guy with the logging and firewood operation. He used to deliver firewood 5 cord at a time, had a processor.


----------



## U&A

LMFAO!!!

So my truck never made it out by itself. I had to dump all the wood in the middle of my woods and my neighbor had rented a bobcat this weekend so he pulled me out.

I was sitting on my porch eating dinner with my family and could hear him in my woods. I figured he was just playing around. 

Now the bobcat is stuck because he was trying to be a nice guy and fix the ruts on my path from when my truck got stuck[emoji847]

[emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

This is so hilarious [emoji1787] 

An adventure for tomorrow.











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> No, the guy with the logging and firewood operation. He used to deliver firewood 5 cord at a time, had a processor.


Oh Valleyfirewood? He’s still here as user “choppy choppy”.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I had my truck and loaded trailer stuck 2 weeks ago, you got me beat.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Well I got one saw running that I thought needed more work. Also got one of my 3 little homie top handles running but it needs a duckbill valve (as do the other two). Found my supply of duckbill valves too. Pretty good day as far as saw repairs go.



Can you share the supplier ? I may need one for my homie 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Can you share the supplier ? I may need one for my homie
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


eBay about 3 years ago. I ordered a 10 pack for 10 bucks plus shipping. They are $3.50 each locally


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> So my truck never made it out by itself. I had to dump all the wood in the middle of my woods and my neighbor had rented a bobcat this weekend so he pulled me out.
> 
> I was sitting on my porch eating dinner with my family and could hear him in my woods. I figured he was just playing around.
> 
> Now the bobcat is stuck because he was trying to be a nice guy and fix the ruts on my path from when my truck got stuck[emoji847]
> 
> [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> This is so hilarious [emoji1787]
> 
> An adventure for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Now that’s stuck!

When they loggers punched the road behind my cabin in the 90’s they sunk a big backhoe up to the cab. A big skidder did pull them out though.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Oh Valleyfirewood? He’s still here as user “choppy choppy”.


Well dang, now that I'm 63 , think I'll change my name to Sam. I was starting to worry. I went back to page 1 of scrounging and got to 200. I'm glad you remembered or I'd still be going one page at a time.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Now that’s stuck!
> 
> When they loggers punched the road behind my cabin in the 90’s they sunk a big backhoe up to the cab. A big skidder did pull them out though.



Gives me hope!

That sounds interesting to say the least...[emoji23]

Who continues to try until you reach cab depth. That plane stupid. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Gives me hope!
> 
> That sounds interesting to say the least...[emoji23]
> 
> Who continues to try until you reach cab depth. That plane stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yall aughta know not to be playin on ground that soft.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Yall aughta know not to be playin on ground that soft.



It wants soft on the top....[emoji1787]

Only under da top[emoji848]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

My truck is all loaded to go to the NY GTG tomorrow!

I dread the first time I will have to drive it up to my cabin, the paint is so nice, but that is what I got it for!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Well........[emoji57]
> 
> Load number two did not go quite as well as load number one.
> 
> No I’m unloading everything I have in the middle of the woods just to get unstuck
> 
> Here I am swallowing my words about what I said with my truck being a tank[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





U&A said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> So my truck never made it out by itself. I had to dump all the wood in the middle of my woods and my neighbor had rented a bobcat this weekend so he pulled me out.
> 
> I was sitting on my porch eating dinner with my family and could hear him in my woods. I figured he was just playing around.
> 
> Now the bobcat is stuck because he was trying to be a nice guy and fix the ruts on my path from when my truck got stuck[emoji847]
> 
> [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> This is so hilarious [emoji1787]
> 
> An adventure for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yeah that's gonna take a big winch and a lot of cable!


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah that's gonna take a big winch and a lot of cable!



Unfortunately i am skeptical that we will get it out. That is the low spot. My truck is the heaviest out of the 2 and i have mud tires. (Neighbor has a tundra with mild “a/t’s). I think my truck on higher ground is the best chance. But i will be pulling UP HILL[emoji53]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

U&A, is there any betting allowed? I'm betting you ain't moving that with a truck. That track machine is a boat anchor now. That bush looks like the one I'm logging in, as soon as you cut thru the thin layer of roots down down you go. Only way to get it out now is to be able to lift it up and then out. Maybe use the loader and down pressure to keep putting wood or planks under the tracks. Track machines are tough to get un stuck.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> U&A, is there any betting allowed? I'm betting you ain't moving that with a truck. That track machine is a boat anchor now. That bush looks like the one I'm logging in, as soon as you cut thru the thin layer of roots down down you go. Only way to get it out now is to be able to lift it up and then out. Maybe use the loader and down pressure to keep putting wood or planks under the tracks. Track machines are tough to get un stuck.





We have no loaders.

That is the Nehbor’s rental. And a loader wont fit down there. 

This is a pickle 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Reminds me of some fun. Just glad there are no pictures to prove it happened... Just the receipt from the cat and flat deck it took to recover. Then a used Allison transmission cause I thought I could get out! Terra Gators don't really float on mud inspite of them big arsed tires!


U&A said:


> Unfortunately i am skeptical that we will get it out. That is the low spot. My truck is the heaviest out of the 2 and i have mud tires. (Neighbor has a tundra with mild “a/t’s). I think my truck on higher ground is the best chance. But i will be pulling UP HILL[emoji53].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Can you share the supplier ? I may need one for my homie
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Hint.....they are used on the Husky 346 along with many other mother orange saws as the vent for the oil tank.


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Can you share the supplier ? I may need one for my homie
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Hint.....they are used on the Husky 346 along with many other mother orange saws as the vent for the oil tank.


----------



## hamish

Often wonder why i bring these things home


----------



## Deleted member 150358

hamish said:


> View attachment 734018
> Often wonder why i bring these things home


Because they are awesome and plentiful!


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> My truck is all loaded to go to the NY GTG tomorrow!
> 
> I dread the first time I will have to drive it up to my cabin, the paint is so nice, but that is what I got it for!


Mike there I guy I work with who has a reputation for talking a pair of secateures when he goes mountain biking.
You may want to just bite the bullet and widen the track for the sake of your paint job.


----------



## cantoo

U&A, that is a job for a winch. Gotta be somebody around with a wheeled winch. Maybe something like this but hooked high up in a tree so that it's pulling you up and out?


----------



## Jeffkrib

U&A said:


> We have no loaders.
> 
> That is the Nehbor’s rental. And a loader wont fit down there.
> 
> This is a pickle
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nothing a shovel, chainsaw ( to gather logs) and a winch won’t fix. Given enough time and determination you’ll get it out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Jeffkrib said:


> Mike there I guy I work with who has a reputation for talking a pair of secateures when he goes mountain biking.
> You may want to just bite the bullet and widen the track for the sake of your paint job.


I had to look this one up.

sec·a·teurs
/ˌsekəˈtərz/
_noun_
BRITISH

a pair of pruning clippers for use with one hand.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> I had to look this one up.
> 
> sec·a·teurs
> /ˌsekəˈtərz/
> _noun_
> BRITISH
> 
> a pair of pruning clippers for use with one hand.


Thanks for looking that up, now I don’t have to.


----------



## svk

Well if you have lots of chain and good trees to hook to.....

Should be able to somehow tether the chain(s) to the machine and use the lift and pivot of the bucket to eat your way forward, even if it’s only a couple inches at a time......cut logs and if you can eventually inch your way up onto a corduroy of logs you can plan an escape. 

Your best bet might be to get a guy with a small tow truck if he can sneak down your trail and winch from solid ground. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> My truck is all loaded to go to the NY GTG tomorrow!
> 
> I dread the first time I will have to drive it up to my cabin, the paint is so nice, but that is what I got it for!


That was one of the first chores mine got, clearing my drive in WV. I couldn't get up withought rubbing both sides. I had to clear the drive 14' across to get my new building in. Got home and my wife said, "you've got scratches all down the side of your new truck". I took the bottle of Meguires Mist and Clean and wiped it down over the scratches. The scratches were only in the dust, no paint damage, whew.


----------



## rarefish383

hamish said:


> View attachment 734018
> Often wonder why i bring these things home


WE used those XXV's as climbing saws back in the day. Loved them. I had been trying to find one in good condition for a couple years. People wanted too much for them. Then I was at an auction and saw a yellow saw up a head of me. Thought it might be a Mini Mac, but was the wrong color yellow. Got up there and it was a Poulan rebadged as a Sears. Got it for under $10, and just like the old ones, it's a screaming runner.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Well if you have lots of chain and good trees to hook to.....
> 
> Should be able to somehow tether the chain(s) to the machine and use the lift and pivot of the bucket to eat your way forward, even if it’s only a couple inches at a time......cut logs and if you can eventually inch your way up onto a corduroy of logs you can plan an escape.
> 
> Your best bet might be to get a guy with a small tow truck if he can sneak down your trail and winch from solid ground.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


That's why I keep a 150' of 17,000 pound bull rope on my truck. If it has to be pulled uphill, I can put a snatch block on a tree or something, and pull back down hill. Or, I can hang the snatch block on the side of a tree to get some up lift. I've used the bull rope to pull our old Chvey C60 full of wood out of mud with our Ford F600, and never snapped a rope.


----------



## svk

Getting equipment unstuck takes a lot of patience. Celebrate small wins and try not to go backwards.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Was farting around with other projects, set the Fiskars by the pile of rounds from last weekend and it started to rain. Oh well.



that happens! smart me... left my new hand clippers under roof, but outside...  dint get wet, but several lite spots reddish stuff... just from sitting... and rains past couple days. on well, S happens! and all clean, oiled and serviced again! if I am not dropping something, I am loosing it! lol... only salvation is... I always find it last place I look! 

thinking to tie all my tools around my neck. that should solve the problem...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Had an axe disappear from the barn. *Suspect the nieghbor boy might have "borrowed" it...* But who knows I may have misplaced it. Though I doubt it as I'd not finished sharpening it after I sanded and oiled the handle. Have a boys axe I was gonna pass on to him... Maybe not.




hope u resolve _that_ issue!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Getting equipment unstuck takes a lot of patience. Celebrate small wins *and try not to go backwards *



literally and figuratively!

I can remember being stuck in past. dirt, mud, sand and snow... never fun! well, not till u figure ur way out! lol ~

even today... I hate it when I venture too far with a tractor for example and hear the swish of a spinning tire.  that posi-loc!!!


----------



## svk

I got a large articulated diesel tractor buried up the axles one time. 

Another time tried to drive through crusty snow with the pickup and ended up high centered in deep snow. 

One time my friend took a wrong turn at my cabin and ended up stuck on a logging road. I got stuck getting him out. Broke a snap strap which actually punctured my tailgate when it recoiled back. Got his vehicle out with jacks and timbers then it took two 4 wheel drives in low to get me out. 

In high school I had my dads suburban “mudding” and the fuel pump went out. Had to bring him and the tow truck driver out there. That didn’t end well. 

Last year I was pulling a “widow maker” out of another tree with the plow truck. Slid off the road and buried the passenger side wheels up to the axles in clay. Had to have my wife drive my Yukon (which was due for new tires) and somehow got out because she was driving uphill with crappy tires on an unimproved road. 

Last winter was heading out of my cabin and there was a logging truck stuck on the road. There’s a secondary road (packed by snowmobiles) that bypasses the last 100 yards of the regular road where the semi was stuck. “Let’s go this way” famous last words. 

Been stuck with full loads of wood a few times too. 

Do you see a trend lol.


----------



## svk

A good way to blow the winter cobwebs out. 

I hate working with green balsam as it’s a sappy ****ing mess but the tree came down 15 yards from the fire pit and my summer guests need wood to burn.


----------



## svk

I’ll top off this rack with some black ash


----------



## svk

Happened to notice this floating along the shore after a windy day. Dawned the hip boots and roped it over to the beach. Definitely could have done some damage to someone’s boat. 

Definitely a conifer, maybe tamarack by the smell. 

Pounded in the random spikes and turned it into boiler wood for next year.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> U&A, that is a job for a winch. Gotta be somebody around with a wheeled winch. Maybe something like this but hooked high up in a tree so that it's pulling you up and out?




Did this and it work like a charm!!! Thank you sir!!




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Did this and it work like a charm!!! Thank you sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Good. How did you fasten the winch?


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Good. How did you fasten the winch?



No winch.

Snatch block on the attachment point in the middle of the cat at the very front on the machine frame.

Cable through the snatch block hooked to the bucket and the other end of the cable to a tree.

Set it all up with the bucket down and when you raise the bucket it pulls the cat out of the mud.



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Sunny and hot here today but no blackflies yet !
Started a new project today 






The first issue started with the driveway that a Jackwagon wannabe lumberjack started it and cut the driveway .




My truck is parked by the powerpole at the end of that mess .
It took me an hour to make a walking trail to the bubble that needs to be cut out .
I even had to fill about 25' of bog with fir and spruce branches .


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Sunny and hot here today but no blackflies yet !
> Started a new project today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first issue started with the driveway that a Jackwagon wannabe lumberjack started it and cut the driveway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My truck is parked by the powerpole at the end of that mess .
> It took me an hour to make a walking trail to the bubble that needs to be cut out .
> I even had to fill about 25' of bog with fir and spruce branches .



Looks like a LOT of work....

The kind of hard work that Looks fun[emoji847]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Well I hauled 8 heaping wheelbarrow loads of green wood from around the yard to the splitting area. Fitbit says 14,000 steps so far today so I’ll sleep well tonight.


----------



## LondonNeil

Small Oak scrounge. probably about 1/4 cord. Felled by a tree service fro a neighbours garden 50m up the street. I helped carry it through the house to the road and...load into his van for ferrying down to me. If only it hnd landed on the wood pile ready split, that's the only way it could have been better!

Oh and the wheel barrow was another recent scrounge from anther neighbour in the street. I pumped the tyre up and this evening it was used th shift the oak out to the back and next to the wood pile ready for stihl, husky and fiskars to go to work.

Hmm...I need to do some weeding.....or stack more wood to hide them. Still the rose should look nice in a few weeks.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Well I hauled 8 heaping wheelbarrow loads of green wood from around the yard to the splitting area. Fitbit says 14,000 steps so far today so I’ll sleep well tonight.


I know how you feel - I've done similar for two days this weekend. Cut several loads from the mess of tops left on the neighbors property. Finally got through the maple to some red oak. The maple is light enough to burn now, but the oak is still heavy and wet. I think if I sit down for long now after dinner it will be nap time.


----------



## dancan

Did I mention that there's several nice spruce on this lot ?











Polly 4 cord of sugar maple and a tandem load of mostly spruce [emoji16]


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> I think if I sit down for long now after dinner it will be nap time.


OK, got a couple more loads, now maybe a beer, THEN naptime.


----------



## MustangMike

The NY GTG was good! Truck only got 18.8 MPG on the way up, so I slowed it down on the way home (65 instead of 75). It now says 21.7 MPG at 300 mi (so I averaged 24.6 on the way home).

That mileage may be worth slowing down for!

My cabin is 2 mi in on 4WD road, then down my 1/4 mi driveway, you can't keep it trimmed and get there the same day! It will just have to live with what happens.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Thanks for looking that up, now I don’t have to.



quote: _"guy I work with who has a reputation for talking a pair of secateures"_

oh, oic... clippers. I read it too fast I guess. first. since he said had a reputation of _talking _to a pair of ... I read it as he talked a pair of secretaries into going mtn bike riding with him... when he went. my kinda guy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The NY GTG was good! Truck only got 18.8 MPG on the way up, so I slowed it down on the way home (65 instead of 75). It now says 21.7 MPG at 300 mi (so I averaged 24.6 on the way home).
> 
> That mileage may be worth slowing down for!
> 
> My cabin is 2 mi in on 4WD road, then down my 1/4 mi driveway, you can't keep it trimmed and get there the same day! It will just have to live with what happens.



sounds secluded!!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That's why I keep a 150' of 17,000 pound bull rope on my truck. If it has to be pulled uphill, I can put a snatch block on a tree or something, and pull back down hill. Or, I can hang the snatch block on the side of a tree to get some up lift. I've used the bull rope to pull our old Chvey C60 full of wood out of mud with our Ford F600, and never snapped a rope.


What bull rope you using, looking at buying a new larger one (5/8) as well as a power puller, I have some large red oaks that need some encouragement to go .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> *Looks like a LOT of work....* The kind of hard work that Looks fun[emoji847] Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I was thinking the same. I liked the scenery... just not sure I would be up for it all... I mean... laying in 25' across bog just for a path... good pix!


----------



## esshup

Another vote here for lifting the front of the machine with the bucket and shoving logs under the tracks.


chipper1 said:


> What bull rope you using, looking at buying a new larger one (5/8) as well as a power puller, I have some large red oaks that need some encouragement to go .



I bought a 150' long piece of 1/2" amsteel and had thimbles put on both ends. Can't use a capstan winch with it, but it sure comes in handy for pulling down trees that are leaning the wrong way, or for pulling something - no stretch. I have a pulley that the sheaves rotate to put the rope between them. IIRC the amsteel is rated at 30,000# and it is light enough to float on water (without the thimble ends). The 150' piece, pulley, chain to go on each thimble and a 12' piece of 3/4" or 1" bull rope to attach the pulley to a tree, along with 3-4 clevis shackles all fit in a 5 gal bucket, along with a (IIRC) 150' piece of throw rope and an 8 oz. bag.


----------



## Logger nate

Still trying to get caught up on here but looks like you guys have been busy (playing in the mud, good luck). Busy time of year for me with tough choices, cut wood, go turkey/bear hunting, skiing, snowmobiling, ride motorcycle (looking for wood), lol. So... been trying to do a little of everything. 

Great time turkey hunting with my son
took him back to Bozeman last weekend and it snowed about 3” over there.
Started working up a pine at mom’s that the top broke out of last year 
Splitter never stalled out but sure made a mess with all the big knots going different directions, ended up noodling a lot of it just to have stackable pieces, and the ported 7900 was faster than splitting anyway, and more fun.
made a few noodles, lol.
Rode the scrounge locating tool out to check on snow level, might be awhile before I can get into my scrounge area..


----------



## 95custmz

Logger nate said:


> Still trying to get caught up on here but looks like you guys have been busy (playing in the mud, good luck). Busy time of year for me with tough choices, cut wood, go turkey/bear hunting, skiing, snowmobiling, ride motorcycle (looking for wood), lol. So... been trying to do a little of everything. View attachment 734286
> View attachment 734288
> Great time turkey hunting with my sonView attachment 734289
> took him back to Bozeman last weekend and it snowed about 3” over there.View attachment 734291
> Started working up a pine at mom’s that the top broke out of last year View attachment 734292
> Splitter never stalled out but sure made a mess with all the big knots going different directions, ended up noodling a lot of it just to have stackable pieces, and the ported 7900 was faster than splitting anyway, and more fun.View attachment 734294
> made a few noodles, lol.
> Rode the scrounge locating tool out to check on snow level, might be awhile before I can get into my scrounge area..View attachment 734295


Nice gobblers. What did them bad boys weigh in at?


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Still trying to get caught up on here but looks like you guys have been busy (playing in the mud, good luck). Busy time of year for me with tough choices, cut wood, go turkey/bear hunting, skiing, snowmobiling, ride motorcycle (looking for wood), lol. So... been trying to do a little of everything. View attachment 734286
> View attachment 734288
> Great time turkey hunting with my sonView attachment 734289
> took him back to Bozeman last weekend and it snowed about 3” over there.View attachment 734291
> Started working up a pine at mom’s that the top broke out of last year View attachment 734292
> Splitter never stalled out but sure made a mess with all the big knots going different directions, ended up noodling a lot of it just to have stackable pieces, and the ported 7900 was faster than splitting anyway, and more fun.View attachment 734294
> made a few noodles, lol.
> Rode the scrounge locating tool out to check on snow level, might be awhile before I can get into my scrounge area..View attachment 734295


Is that a drz 400?


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez. Go fishing for a weekend and miss a bazillion posts! My youngest son and a nice lake trout. We scrounged up 4 fish and fed 9 guys. Was cold out at night so my mix of elm, ash and maple kept us warm. On the way home a friend called and asked for help next weekend dropping a 30" tree. Here's hoping for good weather!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 734166
> 
> Small Oak scrounge. probably about 1/4 cord. Felled by a tree service fro a neighbours garden 50m up the street. I helped carry it through the house to the road and...load into his van for ferrying down to me. If only it hnd landed on the wood pile ready split, that's the only way it could have been better!
> 
> Oh and the wheel barrow was another recent scrounge from anther neighbour in the street. I pumped the tyre up and this evening it was used th shift the oak out to the back and next to the wood pile ready for stihl, husky and fiskars to go to work.
> 
> Hmm...I need to do some weeding.....or stack more wood to hide them. Still the rose should look nice in a few weeks.


When you say move through the house do you literally mean through the house


----------



## Logger nate

95custmz said:


> Nice gobblers. What did them bad boys weigh in at?


Thanks! Not sure, we didn’t weigh them. Not super big, They don’t get that big of body’s in this area. Here’s the beards, my sons had the longer one


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> Is that a drz 400?


Yes sir.


----------



## chipper1

esshup said:


> Another vote here for lifting the front of the machine with the bucket and shoving logs under the tracks.
> 
> 
> I bought a 150' long piece of 1/2" amsteel and had thimbles put on both ends. Can't use a capstan winch with it, but it sure comes in handy for pulling down trees that are leaning the wrong way, or for pulling something - no stretch. I have a pulley that the sheaves rotate to put the rope between them. IIRC the amsteel is rated at 30,000# and it is light enough to float on water (without the thimble ends). The 150' piece, pulley, chain to go on each thimble and a 12' piece of 3/4" or 1" bull rope to attach the pulley to a tree, along with 3-4 clevis shackles all fit in a 5 gal bucket, along with a (IIRC) 150' piece of throw rope and an 8 oz. bag.


Thank you sir.
The power puller I'm looking at has 25' amsteel on it. Can you tie knots in that stuff, I need a way to adjust the length easily or it's useless to me.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Is that a drz 400?



I i loved my DRZ 400. Not a power house by any means buy more than enough for having lots of fun.

Im a 2 stroke guy though. So i sold it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thank you sir.
> The power puller I'm looking at has 25' amsteel on it. Can you tie knots in that stuff, I need a way to adjust the length easily or it's useless to me.
> 
> View attachment 734337


That is pretty cool, but pretty pricey!

Maybe @MustangMike can weigh in on the Maasdam rope system. He did some nice rigging to direct a big 28" forked red elm when he helped me cut at the children's camp a few years ago.

I am old school, I still use chains and cables. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I like the Maasdam Rope puller, and the rope they recommend for it at Bailey's. Very adjustable, and works very well. If you need to "lock" it after you tighten it, just wrap the rope.

Also, the rope gives some stretch, which is appreciated when working alone (like having someone who is still pulling).


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, we were posting at the same time on the same subject!


----------



## svk

I am spoiled as I have several 10-20" lengths of hardened steel chain from the mines. You cannot cut this stuff with a bolt cutter. I can put all of my weight on the bolt cutter and it will just sit there and not even dent the link.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Maybe MustangMike can weigh in on the Maasdam rope system.



There are some scale factors involved in the comparison.

The Maasdam rope puller is rated at 1,500 pounds:
https://www.baileysonline.com/maasdam-pow-r-pull-ratchet-rope-puller-3-4-ton-a-0-21700.html

The Amsteel puller is rated at 6,000 pounds:
https://www.baileysonline.com/3-ton-ratchet-puller-with-35-of-5-16-amsteel-blue-17435.html

Differences in cost, weight, the 'endless rope' feature on the Maasdam, etc. Depends on your applications.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That is pretty cool, but pretty pricey!
> 
> Maybe @MustangMike can weigh in on the Maasdam rope system. He did some nice rigging to direct a big 28" forked red elm when he helped me cut at the children's camp a few years ago.
> 
> I am old school, I still use chains and cables. LOL


Not much in the grand scheme of things, insurance, a saw big enough to power through the cut on a tree this size, cost of hitting the house it's leaning towards. This one ain't a scrounge deal , but I could swing by anytime and grab a round or two or even a log or two once it's down, I just need to drop and run on this one, he'll pick it apart he said(I think it will rot where it lies though ).

Masdaam is a great tool, and if I was looking to overcome a ft or two of lean it wouldn't be a big deal, what I need to do is to support the tree while it's falling so the hinge doesn't tear.


MustangMike said:


> I like the Maasdam Rope puller, and the rope they recommend for it at Bailey's. Very adjustable, and works very well. If you need to "lock" it after you tighten it, just wrap the rope.
> 
> Also, the rope gives some stretch, which is appreciated when working alone (like having someone who is still pulling).


I like those for the continuous pull capabilities, and will probably get one someday, great tool to have. I have a remote controlled 12volt winch I could get into tight locations without access that I felt I wanted more than that, but for this one I want a heavy piece of equipment .
I considered using this one and doubling back, but I don't think I have quite enough cable and the best place for the tractor is right where the tree would fall if the hinge failed .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> There are some scale factors involved in the comparison.
> 
> The Maasdam rope puller is rated at 1,500 pounds:
> https://www.baileysonline.com/maasdam-pow-r-pull-ratchet-rope-puller-3-4-ton-a-0-21700.html
> 
> The Amsteel puller is rated at 6,000 pounds:
> https://www.baileysonline.com/3-ton-ratchet-puller-with-35-of-5-16-amsteel-blue-17435.html
> 
> Differences in cost, weight, the 'endless rope' feature on the Maasdam, etc. Depends on your applications.
> 
> Philbert


That 6k is a dead lift with the line doubled, that's a lot of power , it's also more what I'm wanting/feel comfortable with this time around.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> That 6k is a dead lift with the line doubled, . . .


I was comparing single line, straight pull. Have to look at the rope's working strength as well as the puller. 

A powered winch is obviously an advantage where available, and with access. 

Philbert


----------



## luv2hnt

Nice birds


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not much in the grand scheme of things, insurance, a saw big enough to power through the cut on a tree this size, cost of hitting the house it's leaning towards. This one ain't a scrounge deal , but I could swing by anytime and grab a round or two or even a log or two once it's down, I just need to drop and run on this one, he'll pick it apart he said(I think it will rot where it lies though ).
> 
> Masdaam is a great tool, and if I was looking to overcome a ft or two of lean it wouldn't be a big deal, what I need to do is to support the tree while it's falling so the hinge doesn't tear.
> 
> I like those for the continuous pull capabilities, and will probably get one someday, great tool to have. I have a remote controlled 12volt winch I could get into tight locations without access that I felt I wanted more than that, but for this one I want a heavy piece of equipment .
> I considered using this one and doubling back, but I don't think I have quite enough cable and the best place for the tractor is right where the tree would fall if the hinge failed .
> View attachment 734349


If it’s a paying job I totally understand reinvesting a portion of the profits into equipment. Should be good for many years. 

@Philbert @MustangMike do rope systems have an expiration date? Wondering how long those ropes are good for if they are kept out of the sun and elements.


----------



## svk

We’re about to roll 2000 pages of this glorious thread


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir.


I looked at them before I got my grom. But theres not much off road riding to be done around here legally.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I looked at them before I got my grom. But theres not much off road riding to be done around here legally.


A number of our secondary gravel roads have been designated open for ATV/OHV use. The downside is it brings a lot more people in around my cabin because people can come from 15+ miles away. The upside is you can ride all day and never run out of places to go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

TW200 FTW


----------



## Logger nate

I was really wanting a tw200 but they want too much for used ones here. The drz was quite a bit less and it’s street legal-plated for this area. Planning on getting a light kit for it so I don’t have to use my arms to signal though.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> . . . do rope systems have an expiration date? Wondering how long those ropes are good for if they are kept out of the sun and elements.


Might have one. Maybe for life safety applications.

Samson rope users' manual has the most technical information on stuff like that.

https://samsonrope.com/catalog/rope-users-manual/

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Might have one. Maybe for life safety applications.
> 
> Samson rope users' manual has the most technical information on stuff like that.
> 
> https://samsonrope.com/catalog/rope-users-manual/
> 
> Philbert


So what I can tell, there is no date, it is all based on visual inspection. Makes sense, I think.


----------



## svk

Well I was going to do some painting this evening as it was supposed to be sunny and in the 50's but snow has been flying periodically all day. Go figure LOL


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That 6k is a dead lift with the line doubled, that's a lot of power , it's also more what I'm wanting/feel comfortable with this time around.


When snatch blocks, pulleys, etc are involved I always worry about them failing, but I suppose if you are using new equipment and not hand me downs they are just as strong as the rest of the system.


----------



## svk

You guys ever notice that when you talk or type about something, your facebook page fills full of ads of whatever you were just talking about? It is beyond "coincidence".


Edit: Hey we hit 2000 pages!


----------



## Philbert

Happy 2000!

(Hope there are no Y2K issues!)

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> You guys ever notice that when you talk or type about something, your facebook page fills full of ads of whatever you were just talking about? It is beyond "coincidence".
> 
> 
> Edit: Hey we hit 2000 pages!


What social media?


----------



## farmer steve

Woo-Hoo!!! 2000 pages. @mainewoods you da man. Glad there wasn't any derails like guns,whiskey, maple syrup or bias ply tires.


----------



## dancan

Tractel Tirfor for the win !!!
https://www.tractel.com/ca/series.php?id_serie=47

And Spruce on page 2000


----------



## crowbuster

In on 2000 ! Thanks to all you guys, this is one of my favorite threads here. Keep it goin !


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Woo-Hoo!!! 2000 pages. @mainewoods you da man. Glad there wasn't any derails like guns,whiskey, maple syrup or bias ply tires.


Axe wars lol


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, even before I read the replies I was going to say I just replace it when it starts to look worn.

Actually, for the cost of it, I got a whole new rope and puller and brought the old stuff up to the cabin for use up there. No power lines or houses to worry about up there!

Generally, things break when you either pull too hard, or the tree starts to move in the wrong direction. When you get a feel for how tight to make this thing, nothing it going to snap, and if you tied it high enough (unless there is a real big lean the wrong way) this stuff just pulls if over nicely. When you multiply the pull force with the leverage, it will move a heck of a big tree.

Just never cut through your hinge, and if your tree is dead double or triple rope it so you are not relying on your hinge.

The weakest link is the rope sliding through the puller, so if I'm worried about it, I wrap the rope a few times around after I make it tight.

Couple it with a pulley that lets you work angles and there is not much it won't do.

Congrats on the Thread Clint, please chime in if you are out there, I like seeing your Avatar!


----------



## Cowboy254

Groan. After last year I told the local 'middle-aged do-gooders club' of which Cowgirl is secretary that I wasn't going to build another community bonfire (I had done three, but they pizzed me off last year at which point I retired from bonfire making). So they had 12 months to get themselves organised for this year and it is scheduled for Saturday after next. Last week, Cowgirl started getting up in the mornings before me and this only ever happens when she's worried about something. Sure enough, they have organised everything they needed for the bonfire night except the actual bonfire. The only good news is that they had talked the local arborist into delivering about four cubes of green peppermint six months ago which can be used for the bonfire core. I started cutting it into manageable pieces and lumping it down to the site. 




I haven't told Cowgirl what the 'fee' will be yet, but you can be certain it will be plenty   .


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Groan. After last year I told the local 'middle-aged do-gooders club' of which Cowgirl is secretary that I wasn't going to build another community bonfire (I had done three, but they pizzed me off last year at which point I retired from bonfire making). So they had 12 months to get themselves organised for this year and it is scheduled for Saturday after next. Last week, Cowgirl started getting up in the mornings before me and this only ever happens when she's worried about something. Sure enough, they have organised everything they needed for the bonfire night except the actual bonfire. The only good news is that they had talked the local arborist into delivering about four cubes of green peppermint six months ago which can be used for the bonfire core. I started cutting it into manageable pieces and lumping it down to the site.
> 
> View attachment 734481
> 
> 
> I haven't told Cowgirl what the 'fee' will be yet, but you can be certain it will be plenty of   .


Whay I'm thinkin cowboy.


----------



## chipper1

2000 pgs , in before the lock .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If it’s a paying job I totally understand reinvesting a portion of the profits into equipment. Should be good for many years.
> 
> @Philbert @MustangMike do rope systems have an expiration date? Wondering how long those ropes are good for if they are kept out of the sun and elements.


That's what I'm saying, I've been in the reinvestment stage for a long time, I don't think it ends. It should be good for many yrs of business use as well as personal use .


svk said:


> So what I can tell, there is no date, it is all based on visual inspection. Makes sense, I think.


Visual inspection is a portion of it also passing the ropes through your hand and feeling for defects is another part of it. You can feel a piece that has been over-stretched when pulling it through your hands very quick.


svk said:


> When snatch blocks, pulleys, etc are involved I always worry about them failing, but I suppose if you are using new equipment and not hand me downs they are just as strong as the rest of the system.


Just as with most everything there are way more accidents that happen because of human failure vs mechanical . I do like to know where this type of equipment has been and what kind of forces have been put on them though, it's probably more a feeling of control even when I could very easily make a mistake myself .


dancan said:


> Tractel Tirfor for the win !!!
> https://www.tractel.com/ca/series.php?id_serie=47
> 
> And Spruce on page 2000


I always forget about that one .
Have you used any of them, they move very slow from what I see in the specs, can you imagine one on a double line .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> SVK, even before I read the replies I was going to say I just replace it when it starts to look worn.
> 
> Actually, for the cost of it, I got a whole new rope and puller and brought the old stuff up to the cabin for use up there. No power lines or houses to worry about up there!
> 
> Generally, things break when you either pull too hard, or the tree starts to move in the wrong direction. When you get a feel for how tight to make this thing, nothing it going to snap, and if you tied it high enough (unless there is a real big lean the wrong way) this stuff just pulls if over nicely. When you multiply the pull force with the leverage, it will move a heck of a big tree.
> 
> Just never cut through your hinge, and if your tree is dead double or triple rope it so you are not relying on your hinge.
> 
> The weakest link is the rope sliding through the puller, so if I'm worried about it, I wrap the rope a few times around after I make it tight.
> 
> Couple it with a pulley that lets you work angles and there is not much it won't do.
> 
> Congrats on the Thread Clint, please chime in if you are out there, I like seeing your Avatar!


Which ones do you have Mike, Masdaam's.
It's amazing what a little pulling power can do, it's a real game changer for the $.

One bit of caution I'd like to make for guys with little experience; if you are trying to pull a tree and want it to fall against it's natural lean you should pull 180 degrees against the lean(unless your trying to swing it which is another topic), if you pull to one side or the other the hinge can break and the tree will fall in an unintended direction, ask me how I know .


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, and if the lean is too the side, tie an additional rope to the other side if it is important.

Know your trees, and what you can do, different types of grain act differently. If I need to pull a bit to the side, leave the high side of the hinge a bit thicker and force the tree over with wedges before it goes on it's own. You can also insert a block on the low side of the wedge, and make extra relief cuts under the high side, but that gets tricky!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> *One bit of caution I'd like to make for guys with little experience; if you are trying to pull a tree and want it to fall against it's natural lean you should pull 180 degrees against the lean(unless your trying to swing it which is another topic), if you pull to one side or the other the hinge can break and the tree will fall in an unintended direction, ask me how I know* .


Yes, yes, and yes. Yes


----------



## md1486

My lunch break scrounging, the fun fact is that I work in suit, I always carry spare clothes as there's no wrong time for chainsaw work !! The other funny fact is that the log was 10fts long and about 20-24" diameter, so too big and heavy to put them in the pickup bed and not enough time to noodle them. Plus I only had my small 026 in the truck so noodling would have take me forever. So I let the wood there. At least I smell a bit of 2 strokes.


----------



## svk

I have had enough side leaners break the hinge to know never to try it. Even on a species of tree that will hold it's hinge, a decent side lean will still pull the tree 15-30 degrees off the intended fall. In the woods that may end up causing a hanger or damaging a healthy tree. In a yard that means broken stuff.


----------



## bigfellascott

My mate pulled the new (1.5hrs of running time) Husky 460 rancher apart and both the crank bearings had callapsed! It hasn't been run hot or no or low oil (no signs of that at all) not sure why they'd fail so early but that's what's happened.


----------



## Be Stihl

I did this same thing and left 5 maple rounds about 20” dia. When I came back to pick them up from the side of the road, you guessed it. MIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

bigfellascott said:


> My mate pulled the new (1.5hrs of running time) Husky 460 rancher apart and both the crank bearings had callapsed! It hasn't been run hot or no or low oil (no signs of that at all) not sure why they'd fail so early but that's what's happened.


New like you guys bought it from the dealer? Or new being a previous owner said they did not run it? 

Regardless something major was wrong there. A straight gassed saw would sieze long before the bearings would fail.


----------



## LondonNeil

I love splitting green English oak, the smell is incredible and it splits soooooo easily! I've been at this for 4 years now and I've split about 12 cord, an I've lernt most of the tricks now. that pile from the other day, all split in 40 mins, mostly with the x17, an including the half a dozen large crotches. I feel like that Paul Bunyan guy.


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> New like you guys bought it from the dealer? Or new being a previous owner said they did not run it?
> 
> Regardless something major was wrong there. A straight gassed saw would sieze long before the bearings would fail.



I believe it was imported from the US (new) yeah definitely not straight gas, quite simply the crank bearings fell to bits for some reason. They could have posted it back to the US for warranty I guess but by the time you go do it and the costs it's simpler for my mate to just rebuild it for them, everything else is ok but the ring was stuck in the groove so will have to free that up and get it working right and the rest is fine so won't take much to get it up and running properly again.


----------



## svk

It is incredible that both failed, you have to wonder if they both came from the same defective batch?


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> It is incredible that both failed, you have to wonder if they both came from the same defective batch?



Yeah I guess they did, hard to say for sure though, we had a similar thing happen a year or so back with some Stihl bearings, new saws that only done very few hours work and bearings failing in the cranks.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> That's what I'm saying, I've been in the reinvestment stage for a long time, I don't think it ends. It should be good for many yrs of business use as well as personal use .
> 
> Visual inspection is a portion of it also passing the ropes through your hand and feeling for defects is another part of it. You can feel a piece that has been over-stretched when pulling it through your hands very quick.
> 
> Just as with most everything there are way more accidents that happen because of human failure vs mechanical . I do like to know where this type of equipment has been and what kind of forces have been put on them though, it's probably more a feeling of control even when I could very easily make a mistake myself .
> 
> I always forget about that one .
> Have you used any of them, they move very slow from what I see in the specs, can you imagine one on a double line .



For winching speed nothing will beat a logging winch for line speed , I've used 2.5t cable winches and they suck but a Griphoist is a different animal , it will pull or give you a controlled reverse with both directions of stroke so no wasted movements .
I've not had a chance to use a rope puller but I am always looking to scrounge one up


----------



## MustangMike

Multiple bearing fails like that are likely due to dirt or crud in the crank case.

A lot of the Asian bearings come with grit in them (first thing I do is flush them clean).


----------



## James Miller

md1486 said:


> My lunch break scrounging, the fun fact is that I work in suit, I always carry spare clothes as there's no wrong time for chainsaw work !! The other funny fact is that the log was 10fts long and about 20-24" diameter, so too big and heavy to put them in the pickup bed and not enough time to noodle them. Plus I only had my small 026 in the truck so noodling would have take me forever. So I let the wood there. At least I smell a bit of 2 strokes.
> 
> View attachment 734528
> 
> View attachment 734530


I've seen Steve noodle stuff that size with an 026. Didn't seem to bother the saw at all.


----------



## Be Stihl

Been bucking then noodling these 18” oak rounds, just so I can handle them onto a splitting stump. My 261 seems to handle them well, does give it a good workout though. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> I love splitting green English oak, the smell is incredible and it splits soooooo easily! I've been at this for 4 years now and I've split about 12 cord, an I've lernt most of the tricks now. that pile from the other day, all split in 40 mins, mostly with the x17, an including the half a dozen large crotches. I feel like that Paul Bunyan guy.


Have you cut/split white ash or black cherry? They gotta smell better than oak.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Multiple bearing fails like that are likely due to dirt or crud in the crank case.
> 
> A lot of the Asian bearings come with grit in them (first thing I do is flush them clean).



Yeah that's what I was thinking too Mike, surely they aren't getting their bearing from China? Makes one wonder I must say when you see things like this happen so early in a new saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I love splitting green English oak, the smell is incredible and it splits soooooo easily! I've been at this for 4 years now and I've split about 12 cord, an I've lernt most of the tricks now. that pile from the other day, all split in 40 mins, mostly with the x17, an including the half a dozen large crotches. I feel like that Paul Bunyan guy.



Hey Neil, I've been burning some of that English oak type wood (?) that I picked up last year. 




The uglies were stacked against the outside of the metal woodshed in full sun over summer - and it was a hot dry summer this year so they dried out no worries. It has been burning very well, similar burn time to peppermint I think with not much more ash. And boy was it easy to cut and split when green...well worth the effort. I have another 2 cubes or so split and stacked in the shed .


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Have you cut/split white ash or black cherry? They gotta smell better than oak.


They smell different, I like the smell of Cherry splitting it, and love the smell of it burning. But the smell of a cord of Oak wood split and stacked just makes the whole area smell good. I prefer it to any other wood. It's the smell of my child hood, It's pretty much the only thing we split.


----------



## Cowboy254

Orright, since I'm having a bonfire construction inflicted upon me, you guys are going to have to put up with pics too. Ok?

Here I am, making a mess at Jodi's place...




Then, once I started cutting this big peppermint butt, I noticed a European wasp fly past.




Followed by another one, followed by four more, followed by about a million more...I dropped Limby and ran away like a mad thing. 




I had a couple in my clothing but with the temp below 10°C, insects are not too active and I was able to brush them out without getting stung. I manhandled a load of logs into the trailer. 




Current bonfire status is as follows...




More to come...


----------



## panolo

rarefish383 said:


> They smell different, I like the smell of Cherry splitting it, and love the smell of it burning. But the smell of a cord of Oak wood split and stacked just makes the whole area smell good. I prefer it to any other wood. It's the smell of my child hood, It's pretty much the only thing we split.



It's distinct and I love it. Working through a bunch of rounds and when you get to an oak it's always a slow down and sniff moment.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> It's distinct and I love it. Working through a bunch of rounds and when you get to an oak it's always a slow down and sniff moment.


Every time I cut a round/cookie of cherry I do the same, sometimes on oak, I don't with black locust lol.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> They smell different, I like the smell of Cherry splitting it, and love the smell of it burning. But the smell of a cord of Oak wood split and stacked just makes the whole area smell good. I prefer it to any other wood. It's the smell of my child hood, It's pretty much the only thing we split.


White oak is great....like being in the barrelhouse of a whiskey distillery. Red oak is a bit more pungent but satisfying knowing that you have some good BTU's in the rack.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ticks are definitely out in force here. No bites yet but have found several crawling up my legs after being out in the tall dead weeds.


----------



## md1486

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ticks are definitely out in force here. No bites yet but have found several crawling up my legs after being out in the tall dead weeds.



There's not a ton of ticks here in the canadian north east (but mosquitos that's another story) , but nevertheless I treat my outdoors/bush clothes with Permethrin. Never had any problem with them as they die instantly


----------



## TeeMan

Be Stihl said:


> Been bucking then noodling these 18” oak rounds, just so I can handle them onto a splitting stump. My 261 seems to handle them well, does give it a good workout though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What type of oak? The bark looks like it could almost be pecan.


----------



## Erik B

I don't have far to go to get this scrounge. I heard a noise outside and saw work had come acalling. It is raining and very windy. Looks to be a dead, formally stranding, elm.


----------



## Ductape

Scored 2 Sugar Maple trunks cut in a utility right of way. Both nearly 36" DBH.... I even pulled out the ole 2100 / 36"bar along with my 372 / 24" bar.


----------



## Be Stihl

TeeMan said:


> What type of oak? The bark looks like it could almost be pecan.



Some type of White Oak, judging by the leaves. Don’t have a pic sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

md1486 said:


> There's not a ton of ticks here in the canadian north east (but mosquitos that's another story) , but nevertheless I treat my outdoors/bush clothes with Permethrin. Never had any problem with them as they die instantly


Take it easy with that stuff, unless your outdoor/bush clothes are only used a lil. What % are you using?


----------



## md1486

hamish said:


> Take it easy with that stuff, unless your outdoor/bush clothes are only used a lil. What % are you using?



I use the Sawyer permethrin 0.5%. Used by US military for decades. I have read that this stuff was less absorb by skin than deet. Can’t buy it in canada so i buy it in the usa


----------



## tnflatbed

Started whittling on this big chunk the county highway dept. had dropped off a couple months ago. You cant complain about free delivered wood, but I'm about over fooling with some of this big stuff.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Well I was going to do some painting this evening as it was supposed to be sunny and in the 50's but snow has been flying periodically all day. Go figure LOL


----------



## bigfellascott

Finally got around to building a bit of a wood rack to keep some firewood out of the weather. I used some old shelving I found at the local Dump (was from the local grocery store who replaced all their shelving) they dumped 20 ton of shelving apparently and I brought a few ton of it home in the back of my ute LOL. 

I've used to to build shelves for my shed, steps for my mate and cages for the kids rabbits and now shelving to rack some firewood in so it's getting used in plenty of different ways that's for sure. Once Winter is finished I will put some wheels on it so it can be moved out of the way until next year but it should suit my needs perfectly I think, the rest of the wood pile is covered with tarps so it's kept pretty dry anyway but this just keeps the wood a bit neater around the house instead of just a pile in the Carport like it was.


----------



## Cowboy254

tnflatbed said:


> Started whittling on this big chunk the county highway dept. had dropped off a couple months ago. You cant complain about free delivered wood, but I'm about over fooling with some of this big stuff.View attachment 734824



Even your dog looks knackered. I like big stuff. Now if I was in a hurry that'd be another matter. 

Bonfire update: 

Getting though most of the stuff the arborist dropped off, some largish units there. 




Wildlife shot




It seems a shame to torch all this stuff but there is some punk in it and it does seem to be pretty soft stuff anyway.




I took two loads down to the site.







Current situation




At least I'm getting some exercise lumping this stuff around. It's nearly 7 ft high now and shot-putting lumps up there is getting challenging.


----------



## farmer steve

muddstopper said:


>


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Even your dog looks knackered. I like big stuff. Now if I was in a hurry that'd be another matter.
> 
> Bonfire update:
> 
> Getting though most of the stuff the arborist dropped off, some largish units there.
> 
> View attachment 734839
> 
> 
> Wildlife shot
> 
> View attachment 734840
> 
> 
> It seems a shame to torch all this stuff but there is some punk in it and it does seem to be pretty soft stuff anyway.
> 
> View attachment 734841
> 
> 
> I took two loads down to the site.
> 
> View attachment 734842
> 
> 
> View attachment 734843
> 
> 
> Current situation
> 
> View attachment 734844
> 
> 
> At least I'm getting some exercise lumping this stuff around. It's nearly 7 ft high now and shot-putting lumps up there is getting challenging.


Freaky spider!


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Even your dog looks knackered. I like big stuff. Now if I was in a hurry that'd be another matter.
> 
> Bonfire update:
> 
> Getting though most of the stuff the arborist dropped off, some largish units there.
> 
> View attachment 734839
> 
> 
> Wildlife shot
> 
> View attachment 734840
> 
> 
> It seems a shame to torch all this stuff but there is some punk in it and it does seem to be pretty soft stuff anyway.
> 
> View attachment 734841
> 
> 
> I took two loads down to the site.
> 
> View attachment 734842
> 
> 
> View attachment 734843
> 
> 
> Current situation
> 
> View attachment 734844
> 
> 
> At least I'm getting some exercise lumping this stuff around. It's nearly 7 ft high now and shot-putting lumps up there is getting challenging.



Some nice wood there to keep em warm Cowboy, the ol peppermint puts out good heat alright. As for the spider, we get lots of huntsman spiders here too, one piece a few weeks back would have had about 50 of the buggers in it (babies) they ran everywhere and that's the reason I don't bring any wood into the house until it's ready to be burn, I would end up with a house full of the little buggers and then I'd have women running all over the bloody place yelling


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Freaky spider!



Look a lot like our Wolf (AKA Wood) Spiders, they were on almost every piece at my Daughter's place. They get fairly large.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Even your dog looks knackered. I like big stuff. Now if I was in a hurry that'd be another matter.
> 
> Bonfire update:
> 
> Getting though most of the stuff the arborist dropped off, some largish units there.
> 
> View attachment 734839
> 
> 
> Wildlife shot
> 
> View attachment 734840
> 
> 
> It seems a shame to torch all this stuff but there is some punk in it and it does seem to be pretty soft stuff anyway.
> 
> View attachment 734841
> 
> 
> I took two loads down to the site.
> 
> View attachment 734842
> 
> 
> View attachment 734843
> 
> 
> Current situation
> 
> View attachment 734844
> 
> 
> At least I'm getting some exercise lumping this stuff around. It's nearly 7 ft high now and shot-putting lumps up there is getting challenging.


It looks as though you chose the right part of the bonfire duties, sure hope you get to set it ablaze as well .


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Finally got around to building a bit of a wood rack to keep some firewood out of the weather. I used some old shelving I found at the local Dump (was from the local grocery store who replaced all their shelving) they dumped 20 ton of shelving apparently and I brought a few ton of it home in the back of my ute LOL.
> 
> I've used to to build shelves for my shed, steps for my mate and cages for the kids rabbits and now shelving to rack some firewood in so it's getting used in plenty of different ways that's for sure. Once Winter is finished I will put some wheels on it so it can be moved out of the way until next year but it should suit my needs perfectly I think, the rest of the wood pile is covered with tarps so it's kept pretty dry anyway but this just keeps the wood a bit neater around the house instead of just a pile in the Carport like it was.


I could use a couple tons of those, nice scrounge .


----------



## James Miller

Went looking for something in the old garage today and found these in a box.


----------



## Philbert

Sometimes the best 'garage finds' are your own!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> Some nice wood there to keep em warm Cowboy, the ol peppermint puts out good heat alright. As for the spider, we get lots of huntsman spiders here too, one piece a few weeks back would have had about 50 of the buggers in it (babies) they ran everywhere and that's the reason I don't bring any wood into the house until it's ready to be burn, I would end up with a house full of the little buggers and then I'd have women running all over the bloody place yelling



Like this?






MustangMike said:


> Look a lot like our Wolf (AKA Wood) Spiders, they were on almost every piece at my Daughter's place. They get fairly large.



Similar type of thing I'd imagine. These ones will bite defensively if you're being a jerk towards them but would otherwise rather go and find another spot to hide. I didn't squash him, just flicked him off and he found a new home. Funnel webs, white tails and redback spiders get the size 10 treatment.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Cowboy254 said:


> *Like this?*
> 
> View attachment 734941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar type of thing I'd imagine. These ones will bite defensively if you're being a jerk towards them but would otherwise rather go and find another spot to hide. I didn't squash him, just flicked him off and he found a new home. Funnel webs, white tails and redback spiders get the size 10 treatment.


No, I do not like this.


----------



## Ductape

I don't think I've ever done this much noodling.... and I'm nowhere near done. Makes me wish I still had my Kubota...


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> No, I do not like this.


I second that notion....


----------



## svk

Ductape said:


> I don't think I've ever done this much noodling.... and I'm nowhere near done. Makes me wish I still had my Kubota...
> 
> View attachment 734943


Some GOOD wood there though! Love noodling those big rounds to nice size "overnight" blocks.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 734941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar type of thing I'd imagine. These ones will bite defensively if you're being a jerk towards them but would otherwise rather go and find another spot to hide. I didn't squash him, just flicked him off and he found a new home. Funnel webs, white tails and redback spiders get the size 10 treatment.


That gives me the heebeejeebies!!!! Yuk Yuk Yuk!!

Our wolf spiders are solitary beasts and when they do have babies, the babies are about the size of gnats. I do not bother them unless they are near a doorway cause inevitably they will end up inside then.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> I could use a couple tons of those, nice scrounge .



I has indeed come in handy that's for sure.







Scrounged 95% of this mezzinine floor too from the tip, and got given the flooring from the tip too, only thing I had to buy was the box channel at the front/back of the pic and the bolts to put it all together.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 734941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar type of thing I'd imagine. These ones will bite defensively if you're being a jerk towards them but would otherwise rather go and find another spot to hide. I didn't squash him, just flicked him off and he found a new home. Funnel webs, white tails and redback spiders get the size 10 treatment.



Yep exactly like that


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> That gives me the heebeejeebies!!!! Yuk Yuk Yuk!!
> 
> Our wolf spiders are solitary beasts and when they do have babies, the babies are about the size of gnats. I do not bother them unless they are near a doorway cause inevitably they will end up inside then.



I was cutting wood with/for a mate that day and suggested he keep the rest of the rounds from that log intact then get his wife to split them back at his house, stand back and watch the show


----------



## tnflatbed

MustangMike said:


> Look a lot like our Wolf (AKA Wood) Spiders, they were on almost every piece at my Daughter's place. They get fairly large.



I pulled the curtains back one morning and was greeted by this guy hanging on the screen.


----------



## MNGuns

Got a new scrounge site yesterday so to celebrate I went out and got this today.... 




Ran it for a bit this afternoon and I will say I am impressed. Power to weight ratio is right on, and for my first M-tronic it seems to do well. Time to get it dirty!


----------



## dancan

Gallons and gallons through this Mtronic


----------



## dancan

And gallons to go


----------



## MNGuns

dancan said:


> And gallons to go


Looks like good times. Straight and just the right size.


----------



## dancan

It's a big block that Jerry and I have to cut , anybody want to come up for a GTG ?


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> I has indeed come in handy that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounged 95% of this mezzinine floor too from the tip, and got given the flooring from the tip too, only thing I had to buy was the box channel at the front/back of the pic and the bolts to put it all together.


That's great.
What is the building used for.


----------



## MustangMike

You will love that 462, very nice saws!!! I just did a little muff mod to mine and she is fine!


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> What is the building used for.



Storage for the most part, tools and camping, reloading gear etc.


----------



## cantoo

As much as I love my 261, I would also like to kick the flipping cap engineers in the knuts. Justed filled it up to head to the bush.


----------



## MustangMike

I would have designed them to drop every 1/3 turn (instead of only once in 360 degrees), but if you are carful with them … I don't have any problems, and they last better than traditional caps.

Sometimes I need a tool to remove the caps on my 660 … I hate that!

(I forget to put a screw in cap back once also … same result!)


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> As much as I love my 261, I would also like to kick the flipping cap engineers in the knuts. Justed filled it up to head to the bush. View attachment 735010


Just ran 4 tanks through my ms201c rear handle yesterday, great little saw, sure wish they had husky flippys. I still like the stihl flippys better than the old screw style, I've even seen the screw style that had a hole in the bottom of the screw slot from a swrench that was leaking fuel . By far the worse story I've heard about the stihl flippys was from a friend who did concrete work; one of the guys he worked with ended up in the hospital because the gas cap wasn't on properly and he was cutting rebar with an abrasive blade .


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> As much as I love my 261, I would also like to kick the flipping cap engineers in the knuts. Justed filled it up to head to the bush. View attachment 735010


Stihl must have poached them from Husqvarna after their success with the 395 bar oil leaks. There's almost no way to better engineer bar oil leaks than that. Speaking of oil leaks, this nut behind the wheel dropped about 4 gallons of oil into my tractor yesterday before realising one sump plug wasn't screwed back in. Somewhere, a polar bear laments the eco terrorism.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> And gallons to go


that's some fun cutting with a light an fast saw.... love me some spruce and cedar...…..


----------



## dancan

I wish we had cedar over here , we have to go up to New Brunswick if we want some .


----------



## farmer steve

load #5? from a 1/2 acre lot and 4-5 more to go. this load was mostly rock oak. @James Miller bring the truck over and we'll have a splitting party.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I wish we had cedar over here , we have to go up to New Brunswick if we want some .



WTF man?? You've got Spruce !!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> load #5? from a 1/2 acre lot and 4-5 more to go. this load was mostly rock oak. @James Miller bring the truck over and we'll have a splitting party.


I can do that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm not impressed with flippy caps over standard caps. I find if you use the saw on a regular basis and keep stuff clean the standard caps are not a problem.


----------



## Logger nate

The 462 sounds like a fantastic saw and is on my wish list. I also don’t care for sthils flippin flippy caps at all though. I don’t know how accurate it is but was surprised to see a chart showing the 661 and 7900 both having little better power to weight ratio than the 462. Sthil want one, and a 661....
Found a big pile of firewood trees..
they got pushed into the river by some big avalanches
might be little hard to get out though
I was wanting to take the 15th off and people think I’m crazy .. 
they just don’t get it.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I was wanting to take the may 15th-Nov 30th off and people think I’m crazy .. they just don’t get it.


Fixed it lol.
That's quite the pile of pick up sticks, can you get any of them.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it lol.
> That's quite the pile of pick up sticks, can you get any of them.


Thank you, that sounds much better! Lol.
No, actually we aren’t allowed to cut any wood within 300’ of the river, or any water. I’m sure I can find some that’s little easier and safer to get. Lots of good wood there though, except no spruce...


----------



## md1486

Logger nate said:


> The 462 sounds like a fantastic saw and is on my wish list. I also don’t care for sthils flippin flippy caps at all though. I don’t know how accurate it is but was surprised to see a chart showing the 661 and 7900 both having little better power to weight ratio than the 462. Sthil want one, and a 661....
> Found a big pile of firewood trees..View attachment 735100
> they got pushed into the river by some big avalanchesView attachment 735099
> might be little hard to get out though
> I was wanting to take the 15th off and people think I’m crazy .. View attachment 735102
> they just don’t get it.



Can you cut standing trees ? Here there's some permit similar but this is only for trees that have been taken down and leave behind by the logging business. It's like 4-5$ per face cord, but the sectors are like 2 hours from home so not worth it.


----------



## Logger nate

md1486 said:


> Can you cut standing trees ? Here there's some permit similar but this is only for trees that have been taken down and leave behind by the logging business. It's like 4-5$ per face cord, but the sectors are like 2 hours from home so not worth it.


Yes we can cut dead standing, or anything on the ground. Lots of restrictions but still pretty good way to get wood. They actually lowered the price last year and can cut 10 cords for $65.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> No, actually we aren’t allowed to cut any wood within 300’ of the river, or any water.


Does not look like any cutting is needed. Only winching. 

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Does not look like any cutting is needed. Only winching.
> 
> Philbert


Guess winching would probably be considered “gathering”, prohibited

Also says no skidding


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Probably hire someone to do it... Gooberment for ya!


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> WTF man?? You've got Spruce !!



Not for burning , fence posts and cedar lumber .
Spouse I'd use the slab for kindling and planking trout or salmon


----------



## Cowboy254

Surely spruce would be better for being salmon planks?

Busy day today. Picked up a couple of loads of bonfire poles this morning and a load of bark and combustible crud. Currently about 9ft high. Just a little bit of snow on Mt Bogong in the background. 




Then I went out to cut some wood with Roscoe at a mutual mate's farm. Started off well with a nice peppermint.




Then there was some good wood in the downed trees in the background.







Meanwhile, Roscoe managed to get stymied getting out with his first load.




I asked him, "Did you think about using the road"? So we had to unload his trailer and mess around with it on a greasy slope before rehooking it up and then reloading. Good cutting time wasted if you ask me. 

Then inexplicably, my phone packed it in and wouldn't restart until I plugged it in back home - it said 78% charge...WTH? So you're just going to have to imagine all that wood blocked up into scroungable pieces which is what I did. Ross is going to head back a couple of times through the week to load up the wood I cut. To answer your question, he's not very good with a chainsaw. Which is kinda irrelevant anyway because if I'm cutting wood for you, you're stihl split and load boy.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just going to go off topic for a moment. This football match happened on Wednesday night. The previous evening Liverpool FC had performed the most amazing comeback in Uefa Champions league history to overturn a 0-3 deficit from the first leg and beat Barcelona 4-3 on aggregate. On Wednesday was the 2nd semi final. My team, Spurs, were 0-1 down from the first leg and although they started ok Ajax started vey well and had scored 2 more by half time...0-3 down on aggregate, away at Ajax, 45 minutes of football and the prize a place in the final of the BIGGEST football (soccer) competition for domestic teams in the WORLD... I'm still watching highlights over and over and this is still brining me to tears!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xNSTVvc9B_XsY8qk7iPTBvnR9tfoGXq3/view

Lucas completes the hat-trick in the 6th minute of injury time!

Turn sound up for the video


----------



## LondonNeil

Just clicked the link to check it works...watched...cried again!


----------



## LondonNeil

back on topic....i got a text from my tree guy...i head out





fingers crossed google let's you see that extensive ple of yew and mulberry







its gonna need more trips. inner dan funneled and front set usrd but photo didnt come out





unloaed in a hail storm....cuppa while it blows over. now lets go again


----------



## LondonNeil

car loaded again. The pile is down to the crotchety bits but one more trip is aworth while ...it is yew after all. cupp #2 first


----------



## rarefish383

Guys talk about having a new saw on their wish list. I just realized there are no saws on my wish list. Maybe another Super 1050, but I have 3 of them. I would like to find an NOS 60" bar, for less than the price of a new truck.


----------



## svk

Was a good day of rummage sale-ing.

4 saws and 4 pieces of cast iron cookware scrounged.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Not a true scrounge but I moved the steel extensions for the 22-36 McCormick and found this. I can only assume the old man or one of my kids left it out a few years ago.




Nice Craftsman axe luckily paint saved it from rusting to crap. Handle is borderline sadly its been a good one.

For those who remember me mentioning the misplaced axe... This ain't it! Still on the radar though.


----------



## svk

Honestly that handle isn’t terrible. Start with 60 grit sandpaper and work yourself up to about 120. Hit it with boiled linseed oil and leave it in the sun to help absorb. Rub it down with thin coats till it won’t accept any more.


----------



## LondonNeil

So i did third load.....this is wht i left behind







Some good wood ....but PITA to process stuff...left for the desperate or naive

the haul...





a good couple of m3,


----------



## LondonNeil

Then after another rain shower and a trip to get fresh petrol, I got the saw out for the first time in about 7 or 8 months. The Oak tree i got from a neighbour last week, the tree guys had left the stump high and not treated. well the 365 oon started up (although the decomp is nice for those pulls to get the fuel through!) and made light work of the stump. Successfully avoiding both the nails in the fence and the dirt which sloped up behind the stump I reduced it down 6-8 inches first, then took another 2 inch slice, grooved out the cambium and applied weedkiller to kill the stump. 2 inch slice popped back on top to keep the neighbours cat away from the weedkiller






ahh the smell of 2 stroke and the sound of giggles drownng out a 72cc saw  I rather like that bad boy. Although it is 'kin heavy compared to the ickle saw ....just carrying it 50 yards up the street and making 2 cuts and the weedkiller groove reminded me of that....and why i didn't sell the ms180! small saws rock for bucking small stuff. needed the big boy for th stump though, 20 inch bar only protruded 1-2 inches so unless I'd climbed over the fence and trampled the flowering shubs in the next neighbours garden to cu from both sides...nah, big saw!


----------



## James Miller

So we cut a little wood today.


----------



## LondonNeil

'kin 'ell James...you look like you may end up short next winter!


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Guys talk about having a new saw on their wish list. I just realized there are no saws on my wish list. Maybe another Super 1050, but I have 3 of them. I would like to find an NOS 60" bar, for less than the price of a new truck.


Most surprising to me is the next on my list is most likely a Makita battery chainsaw, provided someone (calling @Philbert ), can advise if Makita make a good one. Yet again I found myself getting annoyed with starting my 261 to limb a single small tree, many times on the last job (the hairy job on a very steep bank with almost every tree leaning out over a state highway). A battery CS might have been a superb option for this; just pick it up and hit the trigger. 

The postage stamp of a landing I was able to make could only handle one tree at a time and had to be cleared before the next tree could come up the bank. There was no other way, being boxed in on three other sides by a shed, shared driveway, and steep bank. I should have got some pictures. There were trees growing out at nearly 45 degrees. Heck, one started out like that for about 5' then went horizontal for another 15' before turning another 45 degrees towards the light. Just how the job was completed without me ending up on national TV news as a 'contractor kills tourists' or 'late Summer road death toll rises' story is most definitely part luck. Came up pretty good though:


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> 'kin 'ell James...you look like you may end up short next winter!


That's for the new life church charity cut. It will be given to people who cant afford wood or cant physically cut it themselves. Some is sold to help fund the operation but most is given away.


----------



## LondonNeil

Very good effort indeed James!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Then after another rain shower and a trip to get fresh petrol, I got the saw out for the first time in about 7 or 8 months. The Oak tree i got from a neighbour last week, the tree guys had left the stump high and not treated. well the 365 oon started up (although the decomp is nice for those pulls to get the fuel through!) and made light work of the stump. Successfully avoiding both the nails in the fence and the dirt which sloped up behind the stump I reduced it down 6-8 inches first, then took another 2 inch slice, grooved out the cambium and applied weedkiller to kill the stump. 2 inch slice popped back on top to keep the neighbours cat away from the weedkiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh the smell of 2 stroke and the sound of giggles drownng out a 72cc saw  I rather like that bad boy. Although it is 'kin heavy compared to the ickle saw ....just carrying it 50 yards up the street and making 2 cuts and the weedkiller groove reminded me of that....and why i didn't sell the ms180! small saws rock for bucking small stuff. needed the big boy for th stump though, 20 inch bar only protruded 1-2 inches so unless I'd climbed over the fence and trampled the flowering shubs in the next neighbours garden to cu from both sides...nah, big saw!



Hey Neil, I'm just getting a bunch of minus signs in place of all your pics. Can anyone else see them?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Neil, I'm just getting a bunch of minus signs in place of all your pics. Can anyone else see them?


Same here cowboy. Just this. Thought it might be my phone but the same on the laptop. 
This Neil.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Most surprising to me is the next on my list is most likely a Makita battery chainsaw, provided someone (calling @Philbert ), can advise if Makita make a good one. Yet again I found myself getting annoyed with starting my 261 to limb a single small tree, many times on the last job (the hairy job on a very steep bank with almost every tree leaning out over a state highway). A battery CS might have been a superb option for this; just pick it up and hit the trigger.
> 
> The postage stamp of a landing I was able to make could only handle one tree at a time and had to be cleared before the next tree could come up the bank. There was no other way, being boxed in on three other sides by a shed, shared driveway, and steep bank. I should have got some pictures. There were trees growing out at nearly 45 degrees. Heck, one started out like that for about 5' then went horizontal for another 15' before turning another 45 degrees towards the light. Just how the job was completed without me ending up on national TV news as a 'contractor kills tourists' or 'late Summer road death toll rises' story is most definitely part luck. Came up pretty good though:
> View attachment 735366


 Kiwi there's a tractor in your pic so all is good.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Kiwi there's a tractor in your pic so all is good.


Nemo sure makes work life easier.
Would take the fun out of work if having to deal with the slash manually. At one stage the piles had consumed the entire front lawn. Nemo is small enough to get into tight spots but still capable enough for my needs...just.


----------



## JustJeff

Felled this bifurcated widowmaker today at a friend's. If it dropped limbs or went the wrong way the shed wouldn't fare well. Pulled it with the ATV. I love felling with a rope, takes a lot of the pucker factor out of it. Forgot how much work it is slinging a saw. I'm whipped!











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Big. Tree.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Can anyone see the pics? could you see the oak last week? Google photos....pff right...moved to a shared album...lets see if you see...
last weeks oak





the scrounge pile





car loaded





and unloaded





loaded again





just nasties left after the 3rd visit





a good haul





and the swedish saw does stumping





If that doesn't work i'll upload them.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Most surprising to me is the next on my list is most likely a Makita battery chainsaw, provided someone (calling @Philbert ), can advise if Makita make a good one.


Yeah, a battery powered saw can be a nice add-on tool in the set.

I always suggest that folks who have a lot of battery powered contractor type tools (Makita, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, etc.) start with their offerings, since they are already invested in that battery platform (typically about half the cost of each tool). If starting from scratch, or choosing a separate platform for O*P*E, take a look at the entire line offered by the brand (string trimmers, leaf blowers, hedge trimmers, pole saws, lawn mowers, etc.): you may think that you only want a chainsaw, but pretty soon . . . . .

Makita has a good reputation for both electrical tools in general, and chainsaws (gas and electric). I have no way to _justify_ it, but I really _want_ one of these:



https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XCU06T

Not sure if that meets your needs. They have some larger models too, but not as cute!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Can anyone see the pics? could you see the oak last week?


Somebody's been a busy boy!

Philbert


----------



## U&A

LondonNeil said:


> Can anyone see the pics? could you see the oak last week? Google photos....pff right...moved to a shared album...lets see if you see...
> last weeks oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scrounge pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and unloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loaded again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just nasties left after the 3rd visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the swedish saw does stumping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work i'll upload them.



Your picture of your “scrounge pile”

Just an observation. You always stand bucked logs up on end like that? They will wick moisture out of the ground FAST like that. Not trying to tell you want to do but on their side (bark down) is always best IMO

That is a nice pile of wood though sir!! And all moved in a CAR TRUNK[emoji15]. That is some dedication no doubt!! Rock on [emoji869] 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Neil, I'm just getting a bunch of minus signs in place of all your pics. Can anyone else see them?





LondonNeil said:


> Can anyone see the pics? could you see the oak last week? Google photos....pff right...moved to a shared album...lets see if you see...
> last weeks oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scrounge pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and unloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loaded again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just nasties left after the 3rd visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the swedish saw does stumping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work i'll upload them.


I can see em now.
Before just the car showed farther back.


----------



## LondonNeil

No. the 'scrounge pile' is the pile I scrounge from. Its the spot where the tree service guy piles it. larger rounds he does tend to stack that way, probably so kids don't knock them over. they aren't there long. That Yew was felled Thursday or Friday. some of the rings must be very high in resin as they were HEAVY!. As you can see from my 'haul' photo where the wood is in my front garden, the rings are on edge. they will get shifted in a day or so and be on pallets.

I collect with the car but its only 5 miles each way, 20 mins drive in London suburbs. you can see a yellow ford flat bed truck behind my car in a couple of photos...that's the tree service's.


----------



## U&A

LondonNeil said:


> No. the 'scrounge pile' is the pile I scrounge from. Its the spot where the tree service guy piles it. larger rounds he does tend to stack that way, probably so kids don't knock them over. they aren't there long. That Yew was felled Thursday or Friday. some of the rings must be very high in resin as they were HEAVY!. As you can see from my 'haul' photo where the wood is in my front garden, the rings are on edge. they will get shifted in a day or so and be on pallets.
> 
> I collect with the car but its only 5 miles each way, 20 mins drive in London suburbs. you can see a yellow ford flat bed truck behind my car in a couple of photos...that's the tree service's.



I misunderstood sir, though it was your pile. Cool that you have a relationship with the tree service. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Makita has a good reputation for both electrical tools in general, and chainsaws (gas and electric). I have no way to _justify_ it, but I really _want_ one of these:
> 
> View attachment 735380
> 
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XCU06T
> 
> Not sure if that meets your needs. They have some larger models too, but not as cute!
> 
> Philbert


Not sure I understand. A little gas top handle would work just as good or better and not run out of batteries. I guess the only disadvantage of a gas saw would be noise but I dont have that issue where I am


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Yeah, a battery powered saw can be a nice add-on tool in the set.
> 
> I always suggest that folks who have a lot of battery powered contractor type tools (Makita, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, etc.) start with their offerings, since they are already invested in that battery platform (typically about half the cost of each tool). If starting from scratch, or choosing a separate platform for O*P*E, take a look at the entire line offered by the brand (string trimmers, leaf blowers, hedge trimmers, pole saws, lawn mowers, etc.): you may think that you only want a chainsaw, but pretty soon . . . . .
> 
> Makita has a good reputation for both electrical tools in general, and chainsaws (gas and electric). I have no way to _justify_ it, but I really _want_ one of these:
> 
> View attachment 735380
> 
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XCU06T
> 
> Not sure if that meets your needs. They have some larger models too, but not as cute!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert. That looks neat. 10" is perfect for the intended use. Not sure about what looks like a proprietary chain sprocket though. I wonder if regular rims can be fitted. 






Down here they call that model DUC254 followed by either RT (with battery and charger) or Z (bare tool). Looks like it's using .043 gauge chains. Not sure what bar mount pattern. Bare tool is about US$250 and the kit with battery and charger is about US$380 here from a company I have bought a few Makita tools off and know they have sharp prices. 

I'm somewhat deep into the Makita cordless matrix so might have to see if I can find a demo model of that chainsaw and try it out. Thanks for the info and lead. 
Another tool I'm looking closely at to put on my wish list is the new Makita (18x2) 36v mitre saw. I've heard very good things about it and know a few builders who have resisted cordless miter saws for years but this model has convinced them it's time to make the move. I love my Dewalt mitre saw but if cordless ones are now actually more than frustrating toys, it might be time to flick the dewalt off.


----------



## hamish

Geesh like er more than the gf


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> Not sure I understand. A little gas top handle would work just as good or better and not run out of batteries. I guess the only disadvantage of a gas saw would be noise but I dont have that issue where I am


Yeah, but I have an irrational dislike for starting engines for one or two cuts and shutting them down again. I don't like repetitive cold stop/starts and like the idea of just pulling a trigger. It's not for production work so if i have two batteries that should more than get me through a day. But, just how grunty are they going to be if I have that 8" branch that I don't want to start the 261 to cut? Hopefully I can find someone who has a demo' saw I can use.


----------



## KiwiBro

Used an Echo top handle saw for a few days a few months ago. Was very impressed. Will scratch the battery saw itch and if it doesn't work out an Echo CS will be added to the quiver.


----------



## James Miller

Ran scottyoverkills 2511t today. Wish they were cheaper the 355t would be replaced. Never ran a modern battery saw but I'd try one if the opportunity came along.


----------



## U&A

I think i would HAVE TO make 2 stroke engine noises while running a battery saw [emoji16].




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> I think i would HAVE TO make 2 stroke engine noises while running a battery saw]


Remember to make a 4-stroking sound until it is fully in the wood: don't want to lean seize your lithium batteries!


Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Remember to make a 4-stroking sound until it is fully in the wood: don't want to lean seize your lithium batteries!
> 
> 
> Philbert


May also want some dry ice to simulate smoke of a 40:1 mix ratio.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> May also want some dry ice to simulate smoke of a 40:1 mix ratio.


Which reminds me to ask what's the point of butter flavoured margarine/spread? Just buy the damned butter, FFS.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Which reminds me to ask what's the point of butter flavoured margarine/spread? Just buy the damned butter, FFS.


My go bonkers product is “lite beer!” If you can’t handle the real thing then don’t bother.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> May also want some dry ice to simulate smoke of a 40:1 mix ratio.



I do 32:1

We need more ice!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> I do 32:1
> 
> We need more ice!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Dang, another oil thread!


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Dang, another oil thread!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji1787]

My oil is better because it says XP on it[emoji14]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Xtra Petroleum?


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Xtra Petroleum?



No no.

Plutonium....[emoji41]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cat10ken

They say margarine is one chemical away from being plastic!


----------



## KiwiBro

Diet coke is another. I mean, seriously? And since when did soy lactate?


----------



## Cowboy254

Got it finished today. This was yesterday.




Then the drying tops. Cowgirl loves my work.




Poles on the outside. Finished product.




Finished product with chainsaws, which makes it even better. We torch it next Saturday.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Got it finished today. This was yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 735427
> 
> 
> Then the drying tops. Cowgirl loves my work.
> 
> View attachment 735428
> 
> 
> Poles on the outside. Finished product.
> 
> View attachment 735430
> 
> 
> Finished product with chainsaws, which makes it even better. We torch it next Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 735429


That fire might be visible to @KiwiBro.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> I think i would HAVE TO make 2 stroke engine noises while running a battery saw [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cornfused

Last weekend my neighbor across the road from me came over to tell me he was going to clear one of his fence lines and asked if I wanted the wood. Naturally I said yes; he thought there would be about 3 or 4 cords... perfect!! He called Friday and said they're done and I could start cutting and hauling. Saturday morning I loaded up my gear and headed over there (1/8th mile from my driveway) and discovered that the 3 or 4 cords was more like 6 or 8 cords... awesome!!! The wood is a mix of hedge, mulberry and cherry, great firewood!!! Got to load the new to me F250 for the first time and was very happy with how it did.


----------



## svk

Drinking my coffee and having a laugh. 

My nearest neighbors are two brothers who share a small cabin. I think one guy is 67 and the other is 63 or so. Nice enough guys but kind of eccentric too. The younger brother is thin and at least visually is in better shape. He also uses the cabin all winter where the older brother only uses it spring through fall. They burn wood for heat. Anyhow I know they got into a big fight a while back because the older brother “makes all the wood and the younger one burns most of it”. I hear the older brother up there puttering around with the chainsaw and can imagine he’s cursing as he makes wood, again.


----------



## LondonNeil

I ran a tank throgh ickle saw bucking lots of smaller stuff, then finished the half a tank of fuel i had left in the big saw after yesterdays stumping action. first time ive er run the 2 on the same day...bl**dy 'ell it makes you realise how firkin fast the big bad boy is!


----------



## Saiso

Snow is melting and trails are opening up! Was able to bring a few loads to the cabin. Still a lot more to be brought during the next couple weeks.


----------



## James Miller

Any of you other scroungers end up with chains that are uneven near the end of there life. I'll run it till it starts breaking teeth off .


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 735555
> Any of you other scroungers end up with chains that are uneven near the end of there life. I'll run it till it starts breaking teeth off .


Can’t say that I do but I haven’t been hand filing that long either. I usually send a sharp, near end of life chain along as a spare when I sell a saw or I use it for stumping so it’s good and dead lol.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Can’t say that I do but I haven’t been hand filing that long either. I usually send a sharp, near end of life chain along as a spare when I sell a saw or I use it for stumping so it’s good and dead lol.


I put that chain on the 590 for the charity cut yesterday. Figured if I hit something and killed it it wasn't a big loss. I knew the wood wouldn't be clean from last time also. 
I set the depth guages with the husky guide it cuts good and straight just looks odd.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I put that chain on the 590 for the charity cut yesterday. Figured if I hit something and killed it it wasn't a big loss. I knew the wood wouldn't be clean from last time also.
> I set the depth guages with the husky guide it cuts good and straight just looks odd.


I’m told by people smarter than I am on this subject, that as long as each tooth is sharp and the depth gauge is properly adjusted, the chain will cut just fine even if there’s size discrepancy between teeth.

Also interesting to note that some swear a chain right off the roll cuts fastest while others claim a chain with nearly no tooth left cuts fastest.

A while back I was given a chain that “didn’t cut right”. The depth gauges were filed way down but they weren’t shaped. We (well technically @Philbert) sharpened the chain and reshaped the front of the gauges and with .045 depth the saw cut great in softwood and wasn’t grabby or chattery.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Any of you other scroungers end up with chains that are uneven near the end of there life.


I am a chain scrounger. I often get hand filed chains that are un-even, and even them up on a grinder, often long before they get as far as those. A lot of guys will still run a chain with a few cutters missing.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I've had chains look like that. Usually ones that come on a new to me saw. 
Got a text this morning. "want some wood! Elm, apple and pear" I went and checked it out. Some big some skinny, all in log lengths so I'll cut it on site and load up. Just wish my yard would dry up. Made myself a hitch gizmo this morning so I can move trailers around the yard with the tractor.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I do....mine get uneven quite fast probably! I don't find it matters, still cuts straight. I read somewhere...some husky chain expert being quoted iirc..the important ting is the right racker height for each tooth, if the raker height is right on ever y tooth it cuts straight, you can test it, take one side of a new chain right the way back but set the rakers ...it will cut straight at smooth. so i really don't care. I've got a chain on the ms180 that is rather bad now....one tooth snapped and one or 2 bent ones, the rest are like James's still cuts.
2in1 file for the win


----------



## farmer steve

A lot of my chains look like James chain. I don't know who gave him a lesson in hand filing.


----------



## KiwiBro

When BobL was advocating for progressively deeper raker depths that a constant cutter to raker angle creates as the cutters wear, I deliberately ground almost each tooth on a loop a different length but set the aforementioned angle to the rakers consistently, which meant different raker depths for each tooth. That dude knows a thing or twenty about setting up chains and chainsaw mills and he was bang on. I don't own a raker gauge, but do have two digital angle finders - one for the shed and one in my chainsaw toolbox. I set the angle between cutter and raker (I just call it raker angle now) based on the wood the chain is likely to see. Cutter length is only consistent because I use a chain grinder, otherwise it could be anythign as long as my raker angles are consistent.

When I'm asked to grind a chain/s for others, the chains usually tell me if the person is left or right handed


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree with KiwiBro. I prolly read the same thing. And yes...lots of people watch the 'tube and learn to do the same number of strokes per side...but don't realise one side they will be much more confident and stronger and take far more off. BUT WITH THE RIGHT RAKER HEIGHT IT DOESNT MATTER


----------



## U&A

When my chains get a bit uneven i put calipers on them and go at them with a hand file to get them closer. 

Or i just save them for stumps. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MNGuns

Sunday scrounge....nothing exciting but I had a hankering to cut pole wood today.


----------



## cat10ken

I like a bunch of iron wood like that; burns hot.


----------



## MNGuns

cat10ken said:


> I like a bunch of iron wood like that; burns hot.


I am a fan of it and there is a fair bit around these parts to be had.


----------



## cantoo

farmer steve said:


>




Still faster than a Husky.


----------



## U&A

I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck.

Do you guys drive down the road with it back there...,

Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab. 


Sometimes get it a cup of coffee in the morning to. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> Still faster than a Husky.



I figured it was a stihl. It sounded like a wet blanket flapping it the wind. 


[emoji6]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, I have a setup or two like that and I also weld a receiver on a bit of an angle on the top. Stick a 3' piece of 2x2 x1/4" wall tube with a hook welded onto the end of it in it and it makes a handy short boom pole for lifting heavy stuff.


----------



## U&A

God i love this song

[emoji1787][emoji1787]



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck.
> 
> Do you guys drive down the road with it back there...,
> 
> Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab.
> 
> 
> Sometimes get it a cup of coffee in the morning to.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Some guys do let their saws ride in the back of the truck like a coon dog. A guy had an ad on Craig’s List last year offering a reward for his Stihl 440 that fell out on the way home.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Some guys do let their saws ride in the back of the truck like a coon dog. A guy had an ad on Craig’s List last year offering a reward for his Stihl 440 that fell out on the way home.


I’ll do that but only if there’s no possible way it can tumble out.


----------



## Philbert

Or, maybe you can just put it under the hood and use your chainsaw to power your ride home - this guy did it with a HF lawnmower engine . . . .



Philbert


----------



## James Miller

I let saws in the back with the wood sometimes. Jam the bar in a hole make sure it's not moving and go.


----------



## MustangMike

Two woods go by that name, which one??? (Blue Beach or hornbeam)?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> Two woods go by that name, which one??? (Blue Beach or hornbeam)?


Tiger.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck.
> 
> Do you guys drive down the road with it back there...,
> 
> Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab.
> 
> 
> Sometimes get it a cup of coffee in the morning to.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


pic taken 1min ago parked on the coast in the howling wind waiting for the ferry. Dolly is strapped to the grill too. Not sure if the pic will show it or not.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck.
> 
> Do you guys drive down the road with it back there...,
> 
> Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab.
> 
> 
> Sometimes get it a cup of coffee in the morning to.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I bought my 660 to give my old Super 1050 a break, so I had only used it at home milling. My friend with all of the standing dead Oak's called and asked if I wanted to give him a hand spreading gravel on his drive, then cut a load of Oak, sure. From working at UPS, I'm in the habit of doing a pre trip and post trip on all of my vehicles. We were all wrapped up, did my pre trip before pulling out, and he ran up to get the 5 gallon of diesel off the back of my truck. I didn't think any thing about it, figured he would just pick the jug up over the side. Got almost home, and at a stop sign, a guy on a motor cycle pulled up and asked if I knew my tailgate was down?. My buddy is only about 5'3-5'4. He couldn't reach the jug to pick it up over the side, and I pulled off before he came back from his tractor. My brand new 660 slid back till something on the bottom of the saw caught on the plastic bed liner on the tailgate. It would have hurt to have killed it on it's first truck ride.


----------



## rarefish383

No saws go in the cab of my new truck. The wife and kids did buy me a set of Weather Tech floor mats for my birthday, maybe I'll put one on the back seat floor?


----------



## svk

I know a guy who found a high value saw on the highway. He was looking to sell it. I told him for karma's sake he should at very least put an ad out to see if he could locate the rightful owner and then sell it if he wasn't able to return it. He didn't bother. I should have known then that he was a first class snake but I learned the hard way with him. Oh well.


----------



## svk

Only modern saws that are known to not drool bar oil or seep fuel ride in the cab of my truck and that is only when the weather is bad. I honestly do not get worked up about a little bar oil but I cannot stand the smell of gasoline in a vehicle. My dad used to leave the small chainsaw in his suburban all fall and the smell never really would come out, even though no gas actually spilled.

If I stop somewhere that I cannot keep an eye on my truck I will put saws in the cab while I am away from the vehicle.


----------



## MustangMike

My saws are not in the passenger area, but are closed in or bungeed down.


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> Two woods go by that name, which one??? (Blue Beach or hornbeam)?



This posted way behind, I was asking which Iron Wood, both these trees are referred to as Iron Wood???


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> No saws go in the cab of my new truck. The wife and kids did buy me a set of Weather Tech floor mats for my birthday, maybe I'll put one on the back seat floor?



Yup

Mine go on the floor in the backseat


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

When I hauled older saws in my Yukon I would drain them before transportation. Then put a sheet of plastic down and a chunk of cardboard on top of that. Any residual would usually get soaked into the cardboard and the plastic was the last line of defense. Worked well.


----------



## U&A

I have plastic floors in my truck as well as an off brand weather tech floor mats and then lay a towel down wherever the saw sits.

I’ve never owned a truck with carpet


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

@MustangMike got me into the habit of "nesting" similar saws which means the saws face each other and the bars (preferably in scabbards) go between the handlebar and recoil. Certain models will actually nest with a snug fit so you can pick both of them up by one handle. Very safe manner to transport saws and saves room too.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I know a guy who found a high value saw on the highway. He was looking to sell it. I told him for karma's sake he should at very least put an ad out to see if he could locate the rightful owner and then sell it if he wasn't able to return it.


Saw should at least gone to a foster owner, who would care for it properly . . . 



svk said:


> I cannot stand the smell of gasoline in a vehicle.


Go electric!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> When I hauled older saws in my Yukon I would drain them before transportation. Then put a sheet of plastic down and a chunk of cardboard on top of that.


Some guys make fun of us folks who transport saws in plastic cases in our family cars. If it was a 'work truck', that might be different. I line my cases with oil absorbent pads, which work so much better than corrugated cardboard, newspaper, paper towels, etc.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-saw-diapers-keep-your-cases-cleaner.73699/

Philbert


----------



## svk

Someone (was it you?) hauled saws in small rubbermaid totes and had a slit cut through the side in case they wanted to haul saw with bar attached. All leaking gas/oil (and majority of fumes) were kept within the tote. Great idea although takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Someone (was it you?) hauled saws in small rubbermaid totes and had a slit cut through the side in case they wanted to haul saw with bar attached. Great idea although takes up a lot of space.


There were a few threads on this - storage / transport cases for saws that did not fit in the standard ones. Rubbermaid style totes, old beverage coolers, etc. They work, are lighter than anything made out of plywood, and are easy to clean. Even old luggage!

Some do take up a lot of space, but can be filled with a lot of other stuff (bar oil in quarts, spare chains / parts, wedges, gloves, etc.). The rectangular, Husqvarna style 'Power Boxes' stack and pack better IMO than the shaped, STIHL / Poulan stye cases. Space is often not a big deal if hauling or storing a reasonable number of saws; I know that does not apply to this forum.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carry-case-for-a-large-saw.202923/

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> There were a few threads on this - storage / transport cases for saws that did not fit in the standard ones. * Even old luggage!*


I think we need a new thread on this @Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I think we need a new thread on this . . .


Used luggage is essentially free at garage / estate sales and thrift stores. Expensive to buy good stuff new.

But I have taken some of my old, distressed '_roll-aboards_', stripped out all the satin lining, and used them to carry boots, PPE, etc. during travel. I was happy to use some of them one time, but several will just not die. I have carried tools and training materials in them to training sessions. An old housemate kept his oxy-acetlyene torches and hoses in one. Also a way to 'camouflage' good stuff in a ratty old Samsonite. The hard side golf club cases in that thread started as a joke, but . . .

No reason that a small, American Tourister case cannot hold a top-handled saw and accessories? Or organize an electric saw, along with batteries and the charger?

A lot of good, used duffel bags go cheaply too. One of my favorite scores was a heavy-duty, hockey duffel on wheels that I travel to disaster responses with. Good to live in 'The State of Hockey'!

This certainly belongs in a 'scrounging' thread.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

I really like the husky saw box a lot but dont want to buy one and im not sure it would hold all my stuff[emoji1787][emoji1787] 

My saw is always just on the floor of my cab and then there is a bucket in the bed of my truck that has this on it[emoji3596][emoji3596][emoji3596]. I use it for bar oil jug, wedges and what not and all the tools i need for the saw. Spark plugs, chains. Stump bar and chain ..yada yada....Works very well. Then my axe is just laying in the bed. 

Roll up tonneau cover keeps it all out of sight. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bucket-Boss-...=bucket+caddy&qid=1557764651&s=gateway&sr=8-3


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muddstopper

I can tell you for certain if you leave a saw, weed eater, other tool, jug of gas, etc, etc in the back of your truck and go into Walmart here, you will be lucky if your truck is still in the parking lot when you come out. You can lock your tools up insde your truck and they will just break out the windows and carry your stuff off. You cant even go in the house for a sandwich and leave your tractor in the field and be sure it will still be there when you are done eating.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I can tell you for certain if you leave a saw, weed eater, other tool, jug of gas, etc, etc in the back of your truck and go into Walmart here, you will be lucky if your truck is still in the parking lot when you come out. You can lock your tools up insde your truck and they will just break out the windows and carry your stuff off. You cant even go in the house for a sandwich and leave your tractor in the field and be sure it will still be there when you are done eating.


Do you attribute crime to locals or transplants?


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> I really like the husky saw box a lot but dont want to buy one and im not sure it would hold all my stuff.



I have bought some black, generic 'power boxes' for $20-$25 on sale at Menard's, Northern Tool, etc.

I have _NEVER_ seen one used at a garage sale!

Philbert


----------



## md1486

U&A said:


> I really like the husky saw box a lot but dont want to buy one and im not sure it would hold all my stuff[emoji1787][emoji1787]



I have received one as a chrismas gift. I love the concept and storage space, but what I dont like is that since this is not a 1 piece molded box (there's joints on the side and at the bottom), oil finds its way through the joints. So even if I carry my saw in the box, I cant carry it on the rear seat. I think I would have prefer the one piece molded box


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> This posted way behind, I was asking which Iron Wood, both these trees are referred to as Iron Wood???



Hornbeam.


----------



## panolo

U&A said:


> I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck.
> 
> Do you guys drive down the road with it back there...,
> 
> Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab.
> 
> 
> Sometimes get it a cup of coffee in the morning to.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Sometimes. If I fill the bed of the truck they will ride with the wood in there. The bed is where I normally keep them while traveling.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> Sunday scrounge....nothing exciting but I had a hankering to cut pole wood today.
> 
> View attachment 735618
> View attachment 735619
> View attachment 735620



One of these poles ain't quite like others!! Looks like 1 birch mixed in.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Saws do ride in the bed but in these. If the bed gets filled or I have to stop somewhere the rear seat gets flipped up and they go on the floor. If I have as much money in some of these saws as a firearm and the firearm doesn’t ride loose in the bed then the saw won’t either.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

You Aussie are definitely hard core and will use any means to scrounge wood.
https://www.foxnews.com/world/man-92-spotted-driving-mobility-scooter-on-australian-freeway


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Only modern saws that are known to not drool bar oil or seep fuel ride in the cab of my truck and that is only when the weather is bad. I honestly do not get worked up about a little bar oil but I cannot stand the smell of gasoline in a vehicle.





Philbert said:


> S
> Go electric!
> 
> Philbert



Eh? it'll smell just as bad having leaked in an electric vehicle


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> pic taken 1min ago parked on the coast in the howling wind waiting for the ferry. Dolly is strapped to the grill too. Not sure if the pic will show it or not.
> View attachment 735698



Hey Kiwi , what are the hardhats ?


----------



## dancan

Saws rode with me on the passenger seat more than once lol


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> View attachment 735847
> 
> 
> Saws rode with me on the passenger seat more than once lol



So what happens when you throw a log in there and a colony of ants come out into your van[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23]. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

I will put saws in the backseat of my truck on the floor. I have a nice weather mat but any saw that rides there will be on its side with the fill caps up just in case. I have also been known to jab the bar down into a load of wood and cruise home proudly displaying the saw and the fruits of my labor. Depends on the day. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> So what happens when you throw a log in there and a colony of ants come out into your van[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Since I'm not in Kiwi or Aussie , I ain't skittered of no ants up here lol
If I do get a few rounds with ants I'll usually block and split them but come back in a month or so after the ants have moved on to some other tasty tree .


----------



## LondonNeil

its bar oil that I'd get everywhere, and that would be from the scabbard. let me explain. i store my saws hanging on the wall, a piece of string loops through the handle and hangs the saw from 2 screws in the wall. now the Swede, so far, has been ok, but the ickle German, like all Stihls I understand, slowly leaks oil down the bar in this orientation....so i slowly fill my scabbard. Messy if I forget and spill it and now...smelly. After reading in the Husky manual that you can use EP80 gear oil and remembering I had ~3 litres of err...27 year old EP80 I thought i'd found a use, and mixed it in to my 2/3 rds empty gallon of Stihl synth chain oil....forgetting how rancid and sulphurous gear oil smells. I've been reminded....I get reminded every time I cut, and the rate i go I'll be suffering the smell for at least a couple of years yet.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> . . . EP80 gear oil . . . mixed it in to my 2/3 rds empty gallon of Stihl synth chain oil....forgetting how rancid and sulphurous gear oil smells. I've been reminded....I get reminded every time I cut, . . .


At least you do't have to throw an oil line each time you cut: just go by aroma!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi , what are the hardhats ?




https://www.honeybros.com/Item/Petzl_Vertex_Vent_Helmet_Combination_MSA_31snr


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> You Aussie are definitely hard core and will use any means to scrounge wood.
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/man-92-spotted-driving-mobility-scooter-on-australian-freeway



Dad's always doing crazy chit.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Dad's always doing crazy chit.


lmao. If that is your Dad, be proud. Buy him a beer on me, I’ll send funds PayPal.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Do you attribute crime to locals or transplants?


I blame it on the current court system. A person steals 5 trucks, gets caught every time and is still walking the streets waiting on trial. A guy gets caught stealing packages off a porch and they even have him on camera, he's walking the streets and been arrested several times for stealing chainsaws and weedeaters. guy steals a tractor and gets caught riding it on the highway. Arrested and turned loose, steals a car, arrested and turned loose, has drugs on him everytime hes caught and he's still walking the streets. That is the problem around here, the courts let the crooks go. We have a new jail, its full of tentants from other counties, the county makes money houseing others prisoners so instead of keeping the local criminals in jail they turn them loose so that have a cell to rent out.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out for a small scrounge yesterday. As well as Cowgirl's bonfire, they also want to have several firepits going and last year they ate nearly a cube of wood. I correctly guessed that the ladies had not organised wood for that this year so I went out to the farm to scrounge some dry stuff up (I'll add this to the 'invoice' I'll issue to Cowgirl later on). 
















All nice dry peppermint, perfect for what I need. 







Lovely afternoon for a scrounge.


----------



## JustJeff

This popped up in my memories from four years ago. Cut this tree down and found it was pregnant with a baby tree inside!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> You guys ever notice that when you talk or type about something, your facebook page fills full of ads of whatever you were just talking about? It is beyond "coincidence".
> 
> 
> Edit: Hey we hit 2000 pages!



I don't do social media. But a friend of mine says the same thing. He told me he tested his theory by talking (not typing) about cat food (he doesn't own a cat) and started getting cat food ads. He is into conspiracy theories and stuff so I didn't give him much credibility. I guess he was on to something.


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> One of these poles ain't quite like others!! Looks like 1 birch mixed in.



Actually snuck a maple into the load. They split easy making good practice for the boy....he's almost 8


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> Sometimes. If I fill the bed of the truck they will ride with the wood in there. The bed is where I normally keep them while traveling.


Same here. I wont tear off down the highway with em atop a load, but slow rolling the backroads I think they're just fine.


----------



## Wowzer

JustJeff said:


> I've had chains look like that. Usually ones that come on a new to me saw.
> Got a text this morning. "want some wood! Elm, apple and pear" I went and checked it out. Some big some skinny, all in log lengths so I'll cut it on site and load up. Just wish my yard would dry up. Made myself a hitch gizmo this morning so I can move trailers around the yard with the tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




What kinda tractor do you have looks like an AGCO?


----------



## svk

My father in law came over last night and got his summer car out of my garage. Over the winter the brake line along the axle had rusted out so he had no brakes. He was going to have it towed into the shop today.

Today I stop at Walmart and when I get out to my truck and there is fluid coming out of the rear drum.....great these things happen in groups LOL. I pulled the truck forward and went back to the puddle. Put a little on my fingers and smelled my fingers just as a guy was walking up to the car next to me. Guy looked at me smelling my fingers like I was from another world LOL. Luckily (?) it appears to be gear lube so I need a new axle seal.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> lmao. If that is your Dad, be proud. Buy him a beer on me, I’ll send funds PayPal.



Unfortunately, I can't claim this one, my dad's only 78. Stihl uses a chainsaw though . Where that old bloke was on the freeway is only a couple of km from where I grew up, as it happens.


----------



## LondonNeil

I know that smell Steve....everytime i cut.


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> What kinda tractor do you have looks like an AGCO?


It's a Kubota. 1870. Itty bitty tractor. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I know that smell Steve....everytime i cut.


I remember reading your story. I “made” bar lube one time too when I had a bunch of misc oils in the garage that didn’t have a purpose.


----------



## dancan

Happy March everyone !!!


----------



## dancan

Oh wait, it's May ,,,

Hey Kiwi , them Petzl's comfy ?


----------



## JustJeff

Got a load of mostly apple, some pear. Might segregate that for smoking. Some elm left for the next load. Got my little helper with me today.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Got a call from Paul the developer this afternoon, I guess the storage area cut has been put on hold 
Got to go walk a new property tomorrow with some big Spruce and hardwoods to cut so they can plant a new house 
Back to the storage area cut after that 
I sure don't want to run low on wood , it's been a long cold season up here you know ...

I was told that that the storage area was going to be cut by a fella that owed Paul money so he was going to work off the debt , well, the fella thought that just slashing the driveway in through the brush was more work than what repayment of the debt should be lol
Paul is not very happy , I is very happy


----------



## md1486

My evening scrounging. 2 pickup loads. About half a cord of maple.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

md1486 said:


> My evening scrounging. 2 pickup loads. About half a cord of maple.
> View attachment 736042
> View attachment 736043
> View attachment 736044
> View attachment 736045


Maple makes a cozy house.


----------



## md1486

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Maple makes a cozy house.


Yes one of my favorite firewood. Quite abundant here


----------



## JustJeff

Winky emoji wood!
Load 2 some apple and mostly ash. The "ain't been split" pile is growing!











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Still burning......think its my new record......


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> View attachment 736049
> Still burning......think its my new record......


Me too, fire going tonight, down to 40.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Happy March everyone !!!


Had the stove going yesterday probably get a small fire going after work this morning to keep the furnace from running. Never thought mid may I'd still need the stove burning.



Bobby Kirbos said:


> Maple makes a cozy house.


Yes it does. And saves the better wood for the real cold weather.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Depends on the species of maple. Sugar maple IS the good wood


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I hear you, mid May and we are seeing a lot of 40* mornings!!! Used to be my garden would be in by now!


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar (Hard) Maple, Black (Rock) Maple and Norway Maple all have very respectable BTU ratings. Red Maple is lower (but decent) and Silver Maple, Box Elder + Sycamore (all are Maples) are lower. Want to impress someone with your saw … film it in Silver Maple!


----------



## md1486

MustangMike said:


> Sugar (Hard) Maple, Black (Rock) Maple and Norway Maple all have very respectable BTU ratings. Red Maple is lower (but decent) and Silver Maple, Box Elder + Sycamore (all are Maples) are lower. Want to impress someone with your saw … film it in Silver Maple!



Could you tell only by the pictures which type of maple my wood load is ? I thought about sugar maple but not 100% sure. What I do know is that they are on the heavy side


----------



## farmer steve

Another happy scrounger. @JamesMiller came over and we worked on some scrounged oak.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

hamish said:


> View attachment 736049
> Still burning......think its my new record......


Burnt some trash with a few sticks. But it wasn't really necessary today.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was abusing a handyman jack the other day on a loaded trailer and dislodged a rib. Put my projects on hold for a bit. Really sucks cause it's so nice out. Can't even visit the neighbor he's out of town on a fire alert up around Backus.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Another happy scrounger. @JamesMiller came over and we worked on some scrounged oak.
> View attachment 736124


I look about as worn out as the old dodge in that pic. The pile of splits that has no home nearly doubled when i emptied the truck.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> Another happy scrounger. @JamesMiller came over and we worked on some scrounged oak.
> View attachment 736124


And he looks super thrilled to be there.


----------



## LondonNeil

Those of you that have to move saws about inside your car, mustang, suv scrounge wagon, truck cab, this sort of thing look ideal surely? its what i'd try if i was doing that (I'm not, i only buck and noodle, only cut at home....the 50m walk up the street wit hthr Swede was the furthest my saws have ever been!)






That one is a mere £8.19 on Amazon UK....its tempting to get a pair just to cozy my saws up!


----------



## U&A

Got me some good stress relievein activities going. 
[emoji847][emoji847]






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

md1486 said:


> Could you tell only by the pictures which type of maple my wood load is ? I thought about sugar maple but not 100% sure. What I do know is that they are on the heavy side



Very hard to tell … even sometimes with it right in front of you! A leaf would help.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> I look about as worn out as the old dodge in that pic. The pile of splits that has no home nearly doubled when i emptied the truck.



How far are you and Steve from Harrisburg, PA?

I drove out two weeks ago for a scoring conference for state assessments and REALLY wanted to bring my saws however the other teacher I carpooled with surely would not appreciate the gear in the car as we drove west on the PA turnpike for two hours.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> That one is a mere £8.19 on Amazon UK....its tempting to get a pair just to cozy my saws up!


Very stylin'!

Not sure how them hold up, or if they are easy to keep clean. 'Camouflages' it a bit too.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> How far are you and Steve from Harrisburg, PA?
> 
> I drove out two weeks ago for a scoring conference for state assessments and REALLY wanted to bring my saws however the other teacher I carpooled with surely would not appreciate the gear in the car as we drove west on the PA turnpike for two hours.


I'm about 45 minutes from Harrisburg.


----------



## Logger nate

hamish said:


> View attachment 736049
> Still burning......think its my new record......





Dahmer said:


> Me too, fire going tonight, down to 40.





MustangMike said:


> Yea, I hear you, mid May and we are seeing a lot of 40* mornings!!! Used to be my garden would be in by now!


Yeah I might have to fire the stove back up.....


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Oh wait, it's May ,,,
> 
> Hey Kiwi , them Petzl's comfy ?


At first, no. As my first helmet it took some getting used to and a while to dial in the fit. I'm still taking it off on hot days (which are few and far between lately) to cool off but it feels more natural now than it did. If on a farm bucking rounds rather than falling, and far away from prying safety-inspector eyes, I'd not wear it. But the last job, felling in clear view of a state highway, it was a must ;-)


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> How far are you and Steve from Harrisburg, PA?
> 
> I drove out two weeks ago for a scoring conference for state assessments and REALLY wanted to bring my saws however the other teacher I carpooled with surely would not appreciate the gear in the car as we drove west on the PA turnpike for two hours.


Should have let us know Ryan. We would have let you play with our toys in our playground.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Very stylin'!
> 
> Not sure how them hold up, or if they are easy to keep clean. 'Camouflages' it a bit too.
> 
> Philbert



Indeed, at that price I can't imagine its that sturdy, but then if its just to keep a mucky saw from getting a truck cab or car rear seat dirty then it doesn't need to be robust i guess, so long as its not a tight fit and you are careful with any cheap zips.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Indeed, at that price I can't imagine its that sturdy, but then if its just to keep a mucky saw from getting a truck cab or car rear seat dirty then it doesn't need to be robust i guess, so long as its not a tight fit and you are careful with any cheap zips.


Husqvarna sells a chainsaw carrying bag (at least over here). Says it is Cordura nylon with a removable plastic tray liner.Under $30 at aeveral sites.
https://www.baileysonline.com/husqv...MI9JvVm_Og4gIVRtbACh1BFQcJEAQYAyABEgLId_D_BwE




Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sposed to be wet for the weekend so... I put 5 dumps of wood in the shed to keep busy with stacking for a while. 


half indian half white baby names


----------



## LondonNeil

looks a good option that philbert. 'fits up to a 359 with 20" bar" so my 365 with 20" won't....ah well.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> so my 365 with 20" won't....ah well.


Actually, my big concerns about these fabric cases are:
- keeping them clean;
- melting from a hot muffler.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Is that your carry on case for the airport??? I'm sure they would love to have a chainsaw in the overhead!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We often talk about the old ways... Especially how they dealt with snow. So I thought I'd share this now that it's all but gone. Their is a pull ring on the front. I can only assume the wife was put to harness while the man drove.








closest pnc atm to me


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> We often talk about the old ways... Especially how they dealt with snow. So I thought I'd share this now that it's all but gone. Their is a pull ring on the front. I can only assume the wife was put to harness while the man drove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closest pnc atm to me



I also was told this may have been for pulling deer home. But I like my version so we'll go with that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Actually, my big concerns about these fabric cases are:
> - keeping them clean;
> - melting from a hot muffler.
> 
> Philbert


Don’t know how the ones with a full length zipper work but I bought a TriLink one that only zipped on main compartment and had a fixed scabbard, claimed up to an 18” bar. Hahahaha! I could barely angle a 14” bar into it but the material and workmanship seemed decent.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Have Mustang Mans Grandkids over for a couple days visiting. Took them out to a park that has a stream running through it, they damned it up to form a lil pond. Caught these fish in it with the boys while my daughters played with the little girl. Any ideas what these fish are? Never seen them before. Striped like a bass, smooth like a catfish, very soft mouthed. Liked worms..... I think only one picture is good enough to possibly I.D. The fish, was more about catching the smile on film than the fish at the moment


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 736434
> Have Mustang Mans Grandkids over for a couple days visiting. Took them out to a park that has a stream running through it, they damned it up to form a lil pond. Caught these fish in it with the boys while my daughters played with the little girl. Any ideas what these fish are? Never seen them before. Striped like a bass, smooth like a catfish, very soft mouthed. Liked worms..... I think only one picture is good enough to possibly I.D. The fish, was more about catching the smile on film than the fish at the moment View attachment 736431
> View attachment 736432


Looks like some type of chub. Great walleye and musky bait.


----------



## svk

Creek chub?


----------



## dancan

Well , I met Paul and walked the next lot to clear , a few spruce, birch and a some juniper. 
Nothing glorius, a small lot so maybe a day and a half including the septic field. 
Paul will pick out the stems and stack it for easy pickup [emoji16]
Hey Kiwi! 
I bought a ñew Petzle, the Husqvarna muffs and visor fit perfectly, if it proves to be comfy enough I'll order the vent for later this summer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

At the beginning of the week I was cutting up a 36” pine for an older couple to get it out of their yard after it fell. The first 10’ of trunk were limbless so I cut it before limbing the rest. Cut into 18” lengths and was noodling the rounds with a NEW 590 and 20” bar. After a bit I noticed smoke coming from the saw. Quick trip to the truck and took engine cowl off while alternately blowing out flames. Scorched the engine cowl and the plastic bracket for the coil wire and kill switch wire started to melt. The cylinder was packed with noodles. Before anybody asks, I always clean my engine compartment but this saw is NEW so no chips. Best I can figure as I was in the last couple inches of the noodle cuts with the saw in the cleared noodles the flywheel was sucking in the chips sending them to the cylinder. I think from now on when noodling like this I will duct tape a piece of nylon window screen over the recoil cover to prevent this and if it starts getting covered I can brush it off. Only put it on when noodling.


----------



## Logger nate

Well couldn’t get yesterday off to cut wood before the rain came so got off early today and headed out while the weather was still good. Found some nice dead standing lodge pole, decided to do log lengths sense I didn’t have much time

Brought my pistol in case I had a chance to get a black bear
Thankfully the rain didn’t start until I was headed back
There’s a good spring along the road, lately someone usually there with a lawn chair and a book and about 6- 5 gallon jugs, no one there this time


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Well couldn’t get yesterday off to cut wood before the rain came so got off early today and headed out while the weather was still good. Found some nice dead standing lodge pole, decided to do log lengths sense I didn’t have much timeView attachment 736447
> View attachment 736448
> Brought my pistol in case I had a chance to get a black bearView attachment 736449
> Thankfully the rain didn’t start until I was headed backView attachment 736450
> There’s a good spring along the road, lately someone usually there with a lawn chair and a book and about 6- 5 gallon jugs, no one there this time View attachment 736451


How long you had that B&L scope?


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> How long you had that B&L scope?


Well almost 30 years actually...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Well almost 30 years actually...


I was gonna guess 20-25, I was off. Those old B&L scopes were sweet.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> I was gonna guess 20-25, I was off. Those old B&L scopes were sweet.


That’s a good guess. It’s a nice scope, pretty clear. Guy bought it from a little local gun shop where I grew up then decided he didn’t want it and returned it, owner sold it to me for like half price so kind of a scrounge . Miss that place, owner was a great guy.
Originally bought it for a 30-30 TC contender I bought from the same place (wish I still had that pistol). Bought the ruger 44 it’s on now at a different place on sale for $225 when I was 16, wanted a stainless 44 cause I wanted to go to Alaska someday, about 10 years later I did.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Creek chub?



Yep!


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 736434
> Have Mustang Mans Grandkids over for a couple days visiting. Took them out to a park that has a stream running through it, they damned it up to form a lil pond. Caught these fish in it with the boys while my daughters played with the little girl. Any ideas what these fish are? Never seen them before. Striped like a bass, smooth like a catfish, very soft mouthed. Liked worms..... I think only one picture is good enough to possibly I.D. The fish, was more about catching the smile on film than the fish at the moment View attachment 736431
> View attachment 736432


Creek chub or around here we call them bait. I live 2 minutes from project 70 a lake that used to draw guys from all over the east coast for walleye. Still produces good walleye and I see pics of 50" musky out of it atleast once a year.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> At the beginning of the week I was cutting up a 36” pine for an older couple to get it out of their yard after it fell. The first 10’ of trunk were limbless so I cut it before limbing the rest. Cut into 18” lengths and was noodling the rounds with a NEW 590 and 20” bar. After a bit I noticed smoke coming from the saw. Quick trip to the truck and took engine cowl off while alternately blowing out flames. Scorched the engine cowl and the plastic bracket for the coil wire and kill switch wire started to melt. The cylinder was packed with noodles. Before anybody asks, I always clean my engine compartment but this saw is NEW so no chips. Best I can figure as I was in the last couple inches of the noodle cuts with the saw in the cleared noodles the flywheel was sucking in the chips sending them to the cylinder. I think from now on when noodling like this I will duct tape a piece of nylon window screen over the recoil cover to prevent this and if it starts getting covered I can brush it off. Only put it on when noodling.


Never had that problem with my 590. Seen a noodle on the air filter now and then but that's about it.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Well couldn’t get yesterday off to cut wood before the rain came so got off early today and headed out while the weather was still good. Found some nice dead standing lodge pole, decided to do log lengths sense I didn’t have much timeView attachment 736447
> View attachment 736448
> Brought my pistol in case I had a chance to get a black bearView attachment 736449
> Thankfully the rain didn’t start until I was headed backView attachment 736450
> There’s a good spring along the road, lately someone usually there with a lawn chair and a book and about 6- 5 gallon jugs, no one there this time View attachment 736451


We have a few springs around here. Usually stop and grab a drink if I'm going past.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> I also was told this may have been for pulling deer home. But I like my version so we'll go with that.



Looks like it may be the tool they used to score ice for harvesting.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Is that your carry on case for the airport??? I'm sure they would love to have a chainsaw in the overhead!


We were flying from Baltimore to Florida to go on a cruise with my cousin. There was a sign with pictures of stuff not allowed in carry on luggage, gun, knife, chainsaw!


----------



## rarefish383

I've had to run 2.5 hours each way, 5 or 6 times in the last two weeks, to talk to contractors for 5 minutes. The guy doing the grading had an open day today, so we scheduled. The guy bringing the gravel said he could do it by today. The when he came out Wed to see if he could get his big truck in, he said no, it would be next week because he would have to make 2 trips with a smaller truck. Called the grader guy and cancelled. He was a little POed. Had to reschedule two weeks out. The gravel guy just sent a text he already dumped the first load and was getting the second. So, the grader guy could have worked today. Aaaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## rarefish383

My hunting buddy's son and friends go up for a week end every year to get away and do some shooting. This year the built me a new shooting bench.


----------



## rarefish383

Some pics of the ride home.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Got it finished today. This was yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 735427
> 
> 
> Then the drying tops. Cowgirl loves my work.
> 
> View attachment 735428
> 
> 
> Poles on the outside. Finished product.
> 
> View attachment 735430
> 
> 
> Finished product with chainsaws, which makes it even better. We torch it next Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 735429


I like it, that's what I call a fire .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


>



Looks like he needs to sharpen his blade lol.
Save just posted this, kinda reminds me of it lol.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think those old saws have traditional cutters, things have improved over the years.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> A lot of guys will still run a chain with a few cutters missing.
> 
> Philbert


They're just getting good if they're missing a few cutters.
As long as there is enough kerf they will cut .


Philbert said:


> Husqvarna sells a chainsaw carrying bag (at least over here). Says it is Cordura nylon with a removable plastic tray liner.Under $30 at aeveral sites.
> https://www.baileysonline.com/husqv...MI9JvVm_Og4gIVRtbACh1BFQcJEAQYAyABEgLId_D_BwE
> 
> View attachment 736379
> 
> 
> Philbert


The husky ones are pretty nice if your hauling one saw(not really into that ), they have a plastic liner in the bottom like a heavy duty paint tray. I've used the one I have a few times when we go to the inlaws if I'm hauling a leaker or a saw I don't know in the car. In the suburban the saws go in the back on a wood shelf, the wood absorbs any small leaks of oil that gets past the old towels or shirts I put under them. I haul them front to front as James was saying like Mike does, but I don't normally put the bars through the handle, makes it too difficult to pull one out at a time over the top of the other saws especially when they are on the back of the shelf. 


Dahmer said:


> Don’t know how the ones with a full length zipper work but I bought a TriLink one that only zipped on main compartment and had a fixed scabbard, claimed up to an 18” bar. Hahahaha! I could barely angle a 14” bar into it but the material and workmanship seemed decent.


Shoulda bought a husky .


LondonNeil said:


> looks a good option that philbert. 'fits up to a 359 with 20" bar" so my 365 with 20" won't....ah well.


The husky ones will fit an xtorq, but it's a little tight putting it in, yours should have a lot smaller dogs than the 372xt and this one has larger dogs than those and it goes in although tight. It does seem like it would be a nice option for your car, the zipper is heavy duty also.
It wouldn't fit well with a 20" bar though I don't think. I can try it with a standard handle and the large 372 dogs and a 20" if you'd like Neil, or if anyone wants me to check fit on any other saws let me know and I will try it if I have one.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Well couldn’t get yesterday off to cut wood before the rain came so got off early today and headed out while the weather was still good. Found some nice dead standing lodge pole, decided to do log lengths sense I didn’t have much timeView attachment 736447
> View attachment 736448
> Brought my pistol in case I had a chance to get a black bearView attachment 736449
> Thankfully the rain didn’t start until I was headed backView attachment 736450
> There’s a good spring along the road, lately someone usually there with a lawn chair and a book and about 6- 5 gallon jugs, no one there this time View attachment 736451



I love this truck [emoji16][emoji3595]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I love this truck [emoji16][emoji3595]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You'll have to get in line .


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I love this truck [emoji16][emoji3595]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





chipper1 said:


> You'll have to get in line .


Ok let’s start the bidding.. lol.
39* and rain today, started the stove back up, feels pretty good today


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I don't think those old saws have traditional cutters, things have improved over the years.


Right! Scratcher chain or at best, chipper chain (which is slower than semi chisel). And maximum engine RPM is 6000.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey thanks chipper, I don't need one though. As I said, the 50 m...60 yards to the street to cut the neighbors stump is the furthest I've taken one of my saws! If I did need to, for the odd trip, it would be ok wrapped in old blankets and shoved in my massive expedition/duffel bag. If I had to carry it more regularly though I'd be keen on one of those bags.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> chipper chain (which is slower than semi chisel).


What are you trying to say about my chains Steve .
Look at this bad boy go .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Hey thanks chipper, I don't need one though. As I said, the 50 m...60 yards to the street to cut the neighbors stump is the furthest I've taken one of my saws! If I did need to, for the odd trip, it would be ok wrapped in old blankets and shoved in my massive expedition/duffel bag. If I had to carry it more regularly though I'd be keen on one of those bags.


Welcome. Thats a nice situation to be in .
I have a lot of tree gear in big bags like that, it's amazing how much stuff I've amassed just to cut a tree or two .
Glad your enjoying that 365, they are great saws.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Hey thanks chipper, I don't need one though. As I said, the 50 m...60 yards to the street to cut the neighbors stump is the furthest I've taken one of my saws!


Would look very cool carrying it on 'the Tube'!

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

bag for that?


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I don't think those old saws have traditional cutters, things have improved over the years.


I had a Super Wiz 77 and it had standard 1/2 pitch chain. Looked exactly like my 404, just a little bigger. Remember that the Wiz had about a 6000 RPM range with a 2:1 gear reduction, so the chain is only going about 3000RPM. If you look, it's throwing some pretty good sized chips. I bet if you stick a stop watch on it, that cut is faster than it sounds.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> The husky ones are pretty nice if your hauling one saw(not really into that ), they have a plastic liner in the bottom like a heavy duty paint tray. I've used the one I have a few times when we go to the inlaws if I'm hauling a leaker or a saw I don't know in the car. In the suburban the saws go in the back on a wood shelf, the wood absorbs any small leaks of oil that gets past the old towels or shirts I put under them. I haul them front to front as James was saying like Mike does, but I don't normally put the bars through the handle, makes it too difficult to pull one out at a time over the top of the other saws especially when they are on the back of the shelf.
> 
> The husky ones will fit an xtorq, but it's a little tight putting it in, yours should have a lot smaller dogs than the 372xt and this one has larger dogs than those and it goes in although tight. It does seem like it would be a nice option for your car, the zipper is heavy duty also.
> It wouldn't fit well with a 20" bar though I don't think. I can try it with a standard handle and the large 372 dogs and a 20" if you'd like Neil, or if anyone wants me to check fit on any other saws let me know and I will try it if I have one.
> View attachment 736508
> View attachment 736509
> View attachment 736510


Just brought it back downstairs and tried my 576 in it and it was a little longer than the tray, but it zips up with ease because the dogs are much shorter on the bottom/don't extend below the saw so it sets lower in the case, it also has a standard handlebar instead of the wrap the 372xt has. I wouldn't want to put a chain inside the sleeve, but it seems you could put a bar on the saw(leaving the chain in the tray) and it would fit nicely without scratching the saw up, or you could wipe it down real quick and just throw it in whatever car you are riding in. I just thought of this, maybe using a bar cover then putting it in the bag would allow you to leave the chain on, I'll check later, maybe lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

STOVE BURNING! 17 May and pretty bloomin' chilly. I'l likey be burning tomorrow and Sunday too, this is about 10-12days later than my previous latest i think.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> What are you trying to say about my chains Steve .
> Look at this bad boy go .



Wore a hoody so no one would know it was you running a Stihl.


----------



## LondonNeil

what saw is it? its a strange looking little thing


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> STOVE BURNING! 17 May and pretty bloomin' chilly. I'l likey be buring tomorrow and Sunday too, this is about 10-12days later than my previous latest i think.


Lit here this am now it's nice inside and out. 

Got the wood in the shed stacked and some of the mowing done. Let it rain!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Pick your brains. Neighbor asked me to sharpen a chain for him. It’s on an 026 Pro. From the white mark going right for 15 drive links it’s .050 and non safety. From the green mark going left they’re .063 and safety chain. Never seen anything like it. He said he bought it at our local creamsicle dealer. @Philbert?


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 736577
> Pick your brains. Neighbor asked me to sharpen a chain for him. It’s on an 026 Pro. From the white mark going right for 15 drive links it’s .050 and non safety. From the green mark going left they’re .063 and safety chain. Never seen anything like it. He said he bought it at our local creamsicle dealer. @Philbert?



The [email protected]?

Iv got nothing to add but.... The [email protected]?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!


----------



## H-Ranch

Picked up a load of cherry on the way home. Got 3 or 4 more like it waiting at the same location. @chipper1 Brett, this wasn't a CL score - it was even easier.  A buddy called me asking me if I wanted it. So an alternate route home it was tonight. Of course being a buddy it did cost me the traditional firewood trading gift: a 5-pack of beer.


----------



## JustJeff

That blue saw matches up nicely!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> I had a Super Wiz 77 and it had standard 1/2 pitch chain. Looked exactly like my 404, just a little bigger. Remember that the Wiz had about a 6000 RPM range with a 2:1 gear reduction, so the chain is only going about 3000RPM. If you look, it's throwing some pretty good sized chips. I bet if you stick a stop watch on it, that cut is faster than it sounds.


Something else I left out about the Wiz, it looks like a saw from the 50's or 60's at best. They actually made it up until the year I graduated from high school, 1974, so it's not the fossil it looks to be.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!



8’ bed my friend.

Ill never NOT have one 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!



So where are you going with all your friends?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Ok let’s start the bidding.. lol.
> 39* and rain today, started the stove back up, feels pretty good today View attachment 736513



Sure wish I could say that , still on Octobers match ...


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 736577
> From the white mark going right for 15 drive links it’s .050 and non safety. From the green mark going left they’re .063 and safety chain. ?


Chains are made up from components (cutters, drive links, rivets) and these can be recombined in a number of creative ways. 

It is possible, but rare, for a mainstream manufacturer to mix them up (although they have dozens and dozens of different little pieces to track), or get them in the wrong order. But anyone with a spinner and breaker (or the equivalent) can mess up, or just not care.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/spinning-chain-fess-up.170216/

I once traded some used chains to a fellow A.S. member not realizing that half of some loops were low kickback ('safety') and half were standard drive links. He kindly pointed it out.

I have bought a number of '_once used never sharpened_' or new old stock (NOS) off eBay. One 'new' loop I mounted backwards on the bar. Only slightly embarrassed (everyone has done it, right?), I took off the bar, flipped the chain, and remounted it: still backwards!!! Upon inspection, about 12 - 16 drive links of chain had been spun in the opposite direction. Probably why the chain had been put back on the shelf, and sold as NOS when the eBay seller bought out the dealership!

Some people just do not care about mixed components. I have seen many different brands of cutters mixed on the same loops, 3/8 low profile tie straps used on on full sized 3/8 chain, and my favorite: the Pop rivet!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

So , yesterday on the way home I got passed by an SUV and I saw something beside it that I had no idea what it was , had to go home and use my Googlefoo to figure out ,,, 
Mystery solved !!! 











Here's a deal for us Northerners at PA


----------



## MustangMike

Way out in Norwich CT, it is posted on that "other" site! Should be good!


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> 8’ bed my friend.
> 
> Ill never NOT have one
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Actually, I purposely did not go for that because I did not want a larger vehicle, and I need the extended cab. Despite my joking, this thing fits my needs and so far MPGs have been VG.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!


When you own a ranger, the world, including GTG's come to YOU!


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 736577
> Pick your brains. Neighbor asked me to sharpen a chain for him. It’s on an 026 Pro. From the white mark going right for 15 drive links it’s .050 and non safety. From the green mark going left they’re .063 and safety chain. Never seen anything like it. He said he bought it at our local creamsicle dealer. @Philbert?


Dealers are only as good as their staff and they should be told so they can track down who spun that loop and show them the door.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Would look very cool carrying it on 'the Tube'!
> 
> Philbert


$10 says if Neil did so, he'd be mistake for a suicide bomber.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, nice looking load there (even if they’re the wrong color), have fun and be safe. The boys want to go fishing again tomorrow so I’ll send you some more pictures. They had a blast riding the quads today and fishing and Thomas is quite the ball player, he really likes to shoot hoops.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 736604
> View attachment 736605
> Uncle Mike, nice looking load there (even if they’re the wrong color), have fun and be safe. The boys want to go fishing again tomorrow so I’ll send you some more pictures. They had a blast riding the quads today and fishing and Thomas is quite the ball player, he really likes to shoot hoops.


Get a bunch of those crappie and send them this way!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’m officially done burning wood for this winter. Cleaned and vacuumed out the wood furnace, replaced damaged fire brick and returned a few chunks of wood to the racks. If we get a few cold nights just have to dig out a blanket.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> So , yesterday on the way home I got passed by an SUV and I saw something beside it that I had no idea what it was , had to go home and use my Googlefoo to figure out ,,,
> Mystery solved !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a deal for us Northerners at PA
> 
> View attachment 736585


That's a good one Dan.
The other night I was joking about seeing my shadow, what's funny about it is that it was 10pm, the moon was pretty bright lol.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Picked up a load of cherry on the way home. Got 3 or 4 more like it waiting at the same location. @chipper1 Brett, this wasn't a CL score - it was even easier.  A buddy called me asking me if I wanted it. So an alternate route home it was tonight. Of course being a buddy it did cost me the traditional firewood trading gift: a 5-pack of beer. View attachment 736582


Nice load, that's the way to get them.
Now about this 5-pack of beer thing, is that something new, or did one come up missing on the way to his house.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Nice load, that's the way to get them.
> Now about this 5-pack of beer thing, is that something new, or did one come up missing on the way to his house.


Don’t you remember your medieval history. There was always a food and beverage taster to make sure it wasn’t poisoned, just doing his job.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!


Nice fleet.

Being it’s in CT, is @MechanicMatt’s and my good buddy going to be there?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

luv2hnt said:


> Nice birds



nice shots, too. ... pun intended... great pix! looks like some nice weather there for you. I liked the wilderness feel of it all...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Don’t you remember your medieval history. *There was always a food and beverage taster to make sure it wasn’t poisoned*, just doing his job.



"ok, the rigging is up! climber?... ok, who's our Climber of The Day, today?" lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> *What social media*?



no FB here!  did anybody happen to see the ABC special with Diane Sawyer week or so back? called Screen Time. all about modern society, cell fones, apps, FB, Tweeter, etc... and who is who and what is what and they tried to do why is why! a hypothesis is that all the products are not the game... all of the screen users are! digital addictions was a topic discussed at length, too. 

nope, no smart fone, nor FB here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

crowbuster said:


> In on 2000 ! Thanks to all you guys, *this is one of my favorite threads here*. Keep it goin !



definitely interesting. I see some amazing posts here...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> 2000 pgs , in before the lock .



LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> They smell different, I like the smell of Cherry splitting it, and love the smell of it burning. *But the smell of a cord of Oak wood split and stacked just makes the whole area smell good.* I prefer it to any other wood. It's the smell of my child hood, It's pretty much the only thing we split.



it does that. a good day of splitting oak for me and filling the driveway area I split in... permeates all day, and the couple more. only thing I like better is burning it. burned some of my 20 year old oak stix this afternoon, after tending to the campfire all afternoon... but I am sure there are many woods that give off a great aroma once split and their moistures soak out and into the air. i'd like to be around a big split of cherry, for example.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Freaky spider!



I thot it was a BIG tick!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> *Sometimes the best 'garage finds' are your own! Philbert *



I just moved some of my larger equipment in shop... welder, table saw etc to front for easier access... and made a List of all the items, boxes I swapped out the space for... cause am not sure just where everything is! lol

bought a nice $9 cap bill light at the Stihl shop few months back... put it away so would be ez to get for close up bench work...

sill looking for it! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 734941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar type of thing I'd imagine. These ones will bite defensively if you're being a jerk towards them but would otherwise rather go and find another spot to hide. I didn't squash him, just flicked him off and he found a new home. Funnel webs, white tails and redback spiders get the size 10 treatment.



when I am splitting wood, I keep several sprays, solutions on side of work area. you know, the black skull n bones type. every once in a while I open a nest of... and am glad its all there to use. I relocate them dead in their trax!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> I'm not impressed with flippy caps over standard caps. I find if you use the saw on a regular basis and keep stuff clean the standard caps are not a problem.



I agree with you woodchipR! and you can be sure I am not too fond of today's fuel cans neither!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Not for burning , fence posts and cedar lumber .
> Spouse I'd use the slab for kindling and planking trout or salmon



I use a lot of cedar. well, relatively speaking. I have some kitchenwood, but don't burn chunks. burns quite hot! but I do have a lot of cedar boards I cut up for kindling. makes the best kindling. and the kitchenwood is to jump start a cold fire. works like a charm. and my FM frontage on my place is all cedar posts. never thought about doing salmon on it. I do like salmon being from the Pac NW... but I usually just poach it. my preferred way. but all salmon is tops with me. smoked for sure...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *My go bonkers product is “lite beer!”* If you can’t handle the real thing then don’t bother.



ditto! I posted on another thread today... I don't do light, if its lite beer, i'd rather drink water! 

fact!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *Xtra* *Petroleum?*



I bought some NP oil once. No Petroleum oil... bot some recycled oil. thot mite save for a tune up. took one look at that stuff... water at best!! capped it all up and returned it to store. then bought Pennzoil. my 'go to' oil for 4-cycles big n small.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cat10ken said:


> They say *margarine *is one chemical away from being plastic!



lol; I don't do margarine neither! only *real butta'!!*


----------



## KiwiBro

beer and butter. We are a..um..cultured lot.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not me Steve, my oldest sister is getting remarried tomorrow, this time to a good guy, I’m entertaining all the young men while all the ladies do the hair and nails thing. I should have around 7 fellas fishing today....


----------



## MustangMike

SVK. have not heard from your friend in quite a while, and Matt Jr is watching my Grandkids for a few days, so no. It is on the far East side of CT, and he is near the PA border. Would be about hrs for him. I gotta run!


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, bonfire night tonight. Yesterday I went and cut just over a cube to be raffled on the night. Found a nice dry standing peppermint which promptly fell over.




Used the MMWS 241 for everything from the fork up and Limby for the lower trunk which was about 20 inches at the base. 




Beautiful weather for scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> All packed up and ready to go to the CT GTG tomorrow. Boy, these PU Trucks aren't all they are cracked up to be … 20 saws and it is almost full!!! What would I have done if I purchased the Ranger??? Would have had to have towed the Mustang behind it with the rest of my saws!


Looking forward to the pictures of the trailer for next yr Mike .
Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Wore a hoody so no one would know it was you running a Stihl.


Sort of, I think it was raining lol.


LondonNeil said:


> what saw is it? its a strange looking little thing


It's a stihl ms201c, a rear handled version of the 201tc which is the one with a standard carb, that's why it looks so odd is because it started life as a top handled saw. It's one of the worse out of the box stock stihls ever released(maybe the worse), but it's still better than the husky pro saw in this size since there isn't one . I just did the timing advance, MM, and limiters on the carb. Not many tanks through it total, a few by me and a few by the original owner(who wasn't too impressed, it's starting to wake up now. I also have the mtronic version of it with a few more tanks on it that runs quite well, they are great for lot clearing where it's all 3-4" they will cut bigger, but if the wood is much larger I grab a bigger saw when I finish with the smaller stuff and get them.
Here'a a video of it right after I finished the mods, nothing fast but it's light and cuts.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL


You caught up yet .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I just moved some of my larger equipment in shop... welder, table saw etc to front for easier access... and made a List of all the items, boxes I swapped out the space for... cause am not sure just where everything is! lol
> 
> bought a nice $9 cap bill light at the Stihl shop few months back... put it away so would be ez to get for close up bench work...
> 
> sill looking for it! lol


I bet your wife could tell you right where you put it .
Those do work nice, I need to get a few new ones this summer. Seems they are on sale in the summer but at a premium price in the winter, that dollar I save could be used on a new saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bonfire night. One drawback with being the one to light it is that you don't actually get to see it go up since you're dodging around the stack trying to stay out of direct sight of the flames as you light her up so that you escape with your hair and eyebrows intact. Fortunately, a few other people have sent me some pics that I will now inflict on you all. There's some video somewhere as well but I don't have hold of that yet.

So this...




Plus 18 litres of diesel in uncapped containers hidden in the structure, plus 10 litres of diesel/petrol (gasoline) mix around the base equals …



















I was just hoping it would burn. Turns out I need not have worried. How'd it look from your place @KiwiBro ?


----------



## Be Stihl

KiwiBro said:


> Dealers are only as good as their staff and they should be told so they can track down who spun that loop and show them the door.



The drive links on the right hand side don’t even look like Stihl Oilomatic, there are no holes in them like the o es on the left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire night. One drawback with being the one to light it is that you don't actually get to see it go up since you're dodging around the stack trying to stay out of direct sight of the flames as you light her up so that you escape with your hair and eyebrows intact. Fortunately, a few other people have sent me some pics that I will now inflict on you all. There's some video somewhere as well but I don't have hold of that yet.
> 
> So this...
> 
> View attachment 736713
> 
> 
> Plus 18 litres of diesel in uncapped containers hidden in the structure, plus 10 litres of diesel/petrol (gasoline) mix around the base equals …
> 
> View attachment 736702
> 
> 
> View attachment 736703
> 
> 
> View attachment 736704
> 
> 
> View attachment 736706
> 
> 
> View attachment 736707
> 
> 
> View attachment 736708
> 
> 
> I was just hoping it would burn. Turns out I need not have worried. How'd it look from your place @KiwiBro ?


That's sweet.
I like a good fire, but that's a great fire, now I know why the moon was so bright .


----------



## U&A

This a a great picture 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Sort of, I think it was raining lol.
> 
> It's a stihl ms201c, a rear handled version of the 201tc which is the one with a standard carb, that's why it looks so odd is because it started life as a top handled saw. It's one of the worse out of the box stock stihls ever released(maybe the worse), but it's still better than the husky pro saw in this size since there isn't one . I just did the timing advance, MM, and limiters on the carb. Not many tanks through it total, a few by me and a few by the original owner(who wasn't too impressed, it's starting to wake up now. I also have the mtronic version of it with a few more tanks on it that runs quite well, they are great for lot clearing where it's all 3-4" they will cut bigger, but if the wood is much larger I grab a bigger saw when I finish with the smaller stuff and get them.
> Here'a a video of it right after I finished the mods, nothing fast but it's light and cuts.



Here's the forerunner to that saw Brett. Customer dropped it off for me to go over and get running. His dad bought it new back in the 70's. Ugliest saw Stihl ever made.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Here's the forerunner to that saw Brett. Customer dropped it off for me to go over and get running. His dad bought it new back in the 70's. Ugliest saw Stihl ever made.View attachment 736735
> View attachment 736736



Only needs a Magnum sticker on it and it'd be awesome!

PS. Is the chain brake make of wood?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> Not me Steve, my oldest sister is getting remarried tomorrow, this time to a good guy, I’m entertaining all the young men while all the ladies do the hair and nails thing. *I should have around 7 fellas fishing today*....



a fishing GTG!  some pix would be fun...

_'hey! don't rock the boat!'...._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, bonfire night tonight. Yesterday I went and cut just over a cube to be raffled on the night. Found a nice dry standing peppermint which promptly fell over.
> 
> View attachment 736690
> 
> 
> Used the MMWS 241 for everything from the fork up and Limby for the lower trunk which was about 20 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 736691
> 
> 
> Beautiful weather for scrounging.
> 
> View attachment 736693




nice pix! nice scenery... looks like a nice day, too. I like the organization of the packed trailer. thanks for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *You caught up yet *.
> 
> I bet your wife could tell you right where you put it .
> Those do work nice, I need to get a few new ones this summer. Seems they are on sale in the summer but at a premium price in the winter, that dollar I save could be used on a new saw.



ha ~ I could just start reading from the last thread post... but no doubt this thread has some interesting stuff in it. and I am a sucker for pictures! lol.

_>I bet your wife could tell you right where you put it . Those do work nice,_

wives? uh-huh... yes, at times! 

[]

I finally went over to the garden with the single asspar-a-grass crown in it. got the one spear. 14" long. the top 6" was like eating in a 5-start gourmet restaurant... totally delish. rest spear, well can u say stalk? but, alas... I chomped on it til the end. spit out the chaf! so the QB goes to store yesterday to get bread crumbs for the fried green tomatoes... and feeling sorry for my sorry a**... buys me a # of fresh, well store bot fresh asspa-agrass!

what a gal!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire night. One drawback with being the one to light it is that you don't actually get to see it go up since you're dodging around the stack trying to stay out of direct sight of the flames as you light her up so that you escape with your hair and eyebrows intact. Fortunately, a few other people have sent me some pics that I will now inflict on you all. There's some video somewhere as well but I don't have hold of that yet. So this... I was just hoping it would burn. Turns out I need not have worried. How'd it look from your place @KiwiBro ?



indeed! nice fire! I bet could see from space shuttle...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> I always see theses pictures of a truck load of wood and a saw laying amongst the wood in the back of the truck. Do you guys drive down the road with it back there..., Iv never had the guts or heart to do that. My saw ALWAYS rides in the cab. Sometimes *get it a cup of coffee in the morning, too*. Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



 for you! 

nice guy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Or, maybe you can just put it under the hood and use your chainsaw to power your ride home - this guy did it with a HF lawnmower engine . . . .  Philbert




all one would need is to add a PTO... then it could power truck and do side work as a saw mill....lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I know a guy who found a high value saw on the highway. He was looking to sell it. I told him for karma's sake he should at very least put an ad out to see if he could locate the rightful owner and then sell it if he wasn't able to return it. He didn't bother. I should have known then that he was a first class snake but I learned the hard way with him. Oh well.



good point svk! at least for karma's sake. a couple of small grocery carts crossed my path recently. store name on them. I liked them. wheels a bit out of service, but what the heck, I had time and oil... and compressed air. tools, if nothing else. besides, I liked them. but rather than just keep them, I called the store. told them I had them. no doubt someone took them, walked home and dumped them. asked them would they like them back? no doubt they paid for them. sales person said well mgr has a truck. i'll tell him. took my info. not too far from me. secretly I hoped they would no-show!  but did a real hard-sell... to come get them. of course, no one ever called, much less showed up.

I do like my _new_ roll-a-round wood sheds!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> When I hauled older saws in my Yukon I would drain them before transportation. Then put a sheet of plastic down and a chunk of cardboard on top of that. Any residual would usually get soaked into the cardboard and the plastic was the last line of defense. Worked well.



good plan. I doubt I could get away with that and hope the QB would ride in my car again. I only have to have saw fuel can in trunk overnite... and she wont ride in it... or at least I hear about it. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Do you attribute crime to locals or transplants?



lol; down here to transplants. heck, whites are a minority now! ethnic sprawl I call it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> You Aussie are definitely hard core and will use any means to scrounge wood.
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/man-92-spotted-driving-mobility-scooter-on-australian-freeway



I got some encouragement the other day while traveling up country on ageing... passed a guy's place... and he was out at the front gate mowing the FM frontage. was on the slope of road to drive and ditch. with a walk behind mower... it was an OMG! moment... caught our attention... he had to be close to 90! and it appeared not be self-propelled. and he was winning. a bit of a bizzare scene to me, I should have stopped and asked him etc... at least give him an attaboy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> At least you do't have to throw an oil line each time you cut: *just go by aroma! *Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> I blame it on the current court system. A person steals 5 trucks, gets caught every time and is still walking the streets waiting on trial. A guy gets caught stealing packages off a porch and they even have him on camera, he's walking the streets and been arrested several times for stealing chainsaws and weedeaters. guy steals a tractor and gets caught riding it on the highway. Arrested and turned loose, steals a car, arrested and turned loose, has drugs on him everytime hes caught and he's still walking the streets. That is the problem around here, the courts let the crooks go. We have a new jail, its full of tentants from other counties, the county makes money houseing others prisoners so instead of keeping the local criminals in jail they turn them loose so that have a cell to rent out.



omg, sounds like a real problem!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> My father in law came over last night and got his summer car out of my garage. Over the winter the brake line along the axle had rusted out so he had no brakes. He was going to have it towed into the shop today.
> 
> Today I stop at Walmart and when I get out to my truck and there is fluid coming out of the rear drum.....great these things happen in groups LOL. I pulled the truck forward and went back to the puddle. Put a little on my fingers and smelled my fingers just as a guy was walking up to the car next to me. Guy looked at me smelling my fingers like I was from another world LOL. Luckily (?) it appears to be gear lube *so I need a new axle seal*.



fun, fun... fun! to me gear oil definitely has a smell all of its own. strong! brake fluid much light aroma on the Petroleum Aromas and Aromatics Scale...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> It's a Kubota. 1870. Itty bitty tractor.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I liked ur tac job on the 3-pt hitch! I have one for my small diesel M-F. cat 1. bar, 2 uprights, and ball in center.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I remember reading your story. I “made” bar lube one time too when I had a bunch of misc oils in the garage that didn’t have a purpose.



I have mixed up a brew before, too. based on gear oil... 140 wt. and I have used some other's bar lubes, too. some brand name, some just cheap generic. I tend to think the Stihl's extra stickiness is a benefit of their formula. last gallon I bot was $22! my other stuff I will pour off into qt containers. easier to service in field. but the sthil I pour directly from the big orange container... slowly! especially when almost full. lol. but invariably, as with changing any of my small engine's oils... I never fail to get some overspilled or out onto the concrete. and it always sets me off!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Happy March everyone !!!



did the battery survive? wondering if, as they say... a fully charged battery can take freeze temps.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Not me Steve, my oldest sister is getting remarried tomorrow, this time to a good guy, I’m entertaining all the young men while all the ladies do the hair and nails thing. I should have around 7 fellas fishing today....


Nice. My SIL is on her third marriage at age 44, hoping third time is a charm.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have mixed up a brew before, too. based on gear oil... 140 wt. and I have used some other's bar lubes, too. some brand name, some just cheap generic. I tend to think the Stihl's extra stickiness is a benefit of their formula. last gallon I bot was $22! my other stuff I will pour off into qt containers. easier to service in field. but the sthil I pour directly from the big orange container... slowly! especially when almost full. lol. but invariably, as with changing any of my small engine's oils... I never fail to get some overspilled or out onto the concrete. and it always sets me off!


It all works!

Unless someone has cheap or free stuff to use, bar oil is the best bet. But I’ve seen saws that had never seen true bar oil that cut a lot of wood and the bar still looked good. Saw was a mess though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I hear you, mid May and we are seeing a lot of 40* mornings!!! *Used to be my garden would be in by now*!



hi MM - the QB is originally from NY... she tells of some cold winters... my garden just rolls one season to another... summer to fall, fall to summer... always in. more of less. some tomatoes recently picked small I had kept for grilling some shish-ka-bobs... both my current summer and old fall tomatoes producing. these rains have been a bit tuff on the plants and the fruit. can see a spot on one on plant and by end of day half of it has half rotted.  hence lots of fried green tomatoes... some pix. and picked just as ripening to stave off the water intake. vine or counter, pretty much the same to me if garden grown.

headed to the grill.



some inventory, counter ripeneing...



I don't mind having to trim and work over some of the tomatoes... fried green tomatoes always a fav of mine!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Nice. My SIL is on her third marriage at age 44, *hoping third time is a charm*.



a buddy of mine... friends since 8th grade... is _off... _ his third marriage! all to the same woman! lol; need I say more?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I look about as worn out as the old dodge in that pic. The pile of splits that has no home nearly doubled when i emptied the truck.



but always some good exercise and a feeling of a job well done!  this pile, recent scrounge... is still calling me. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Those of you that have to move saws about inside your car, mustang, suv scrounge wagon, truck cab, this sort of thing look ideal surely? its what i'd try if i was doing that (I'm not, i only buck and noodle, only cut at home....the 50m walk up the street wit hthr Swede was the furthest my saws have ever been!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is a *mere £8.19 on Amazon UK*....its tempting to get a pair just to cozy my saws up!



can you post the link?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Only needs a Magnum sticker on it and it'd be awesome!
> 
> PS. Is the chain brake make of wood?


Only Stihl I have seen with this color chain brake on it. Plastic .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well couldn’t get yesterday off to cut wood before the rain came so got off early today and headed out while the weather was still good. Found some nice dead standing lodge pole, decided to do log lengths sense I didn’t have much timeView attachment 736447
> View attachment 736448
> *Brought my pistol in case I had a chance to get a black bear*



nice piece! but I am wondering if the bear thought he had a chance to get... would you really need that scope? or actually use it?...

_ahh-h, hey mister! ..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> We were flying from Baltimore to Florida to go on a cruise with my cousin. *There was a sign with pictures of stuff not allowed in carry on luggage, gun, knife, chainsaw*!



oic; I had been wondering why there have been no chainsaw hi-jackings!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> My hunting buddy's son and friends go up for a week end every year to get away and do some shooting. This year the built me a new shooting bench.View attachment 736489



substantial! I like it. doubt any rifle recoil would make _that_ bench sway...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I continue to be amazed at stuff people loose or toss out... scrounge-able. other day, I picked up along side of road when out biking... a perfectly good Sharpie. recently picked up a piece of brake tubing... 14" long or so. clean cut. and this n that... like small crowbar in the weeds... perfect condition other than tweak surface rust... roofing shovel... then there was the 4' long, 1/2" copper grounding rod!  picked that up and dint look back.

so this gets tossed out to curb last week. just one man's junk. I had passed by it couple of days. then went to investigate. hmm, kinda liked it. [true scrounger's creed! lol] and imo not in too bad of condition all things considered. so decided it needed a new home and the trash pacter at the city dump was not its ideal! box, matching lid, dirty but intact. minor break in lid, but nbd. just junk!

so cleaned it all up... u know the usual, then q-tips and compressed air. and all the while thot... my! that would be a really good cedar kindling tender... and so that is what it became. I like it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

seems to be well suited for its new role in life...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hour over! great thread!! good reads... went international, traveled the high roads and the low roads... backwoods and closewoods... reworked couple old saws, cut and split more farwood than any one man has a right to... enjoyed a lot of fine scenery... and heard some good gossip, as well as, some swell pix of the g/ks out on fishing outing... all the while never having to leave my _front row_ seat! lol 

as Arnie said, _"I'll be back!..."_


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Here's the forerunner to that saw Brett. Customer dropped it off for me to go over and get running. His dad bought it new back in the 70's. Ugliest saw Stihl ever made.View attachment 736735
> View attachment 736736


What a beast it is lol.
I do however like the orange on it .
Did you get it running.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a buddy of mine... friends since 8th grade... is _off... _ his third marriage! all to the same woman! lol; need I say more?



Woman are deceptive creatures..

They can change a man[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M5KN...colid=3K2FGLDBXAYUS&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

there is a cheaper still, but smaller
https://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Cha...M31RJ59H71V&psc=1&refRID=07EWYYK1CM31RJ59H71V


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> there is a cheaper still, but smaller


That is for the Ryobis.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> What a beast it is lol.
> I do however like the orange on it .
> Did you get it running.


Not yet. Stihl working on the same guys 041. I need to run to 020 thru the dishwasher before I work on it.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> That is for the Ryobis.
> 
> Philbert


Like @dancan 's?


----------



## KiwiBro

Be Stihl said:


> The drive links on the right hand side don’t even look like Stihl Oilomatic, there are no holes in them like the o es on the left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe it came off a trade-in and nobody checked it?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire night...How'd it look from your place @KiwiBro ?


 So that was you lot? I thought it was the Labour Party's self-immolation. We get crazy sunrises (if really bad) and sunsets during your bushfires so we'll be sure to check the sunset this evening. Looks like a great bonfire and some serious brownie reward points well earned. Onya


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> That is for the Ryobis.
> 
> Philbert




...







Lol


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Only Stihl I have seen with this color chain brake on it. Plastic .


Probably optional being made in the 70s. None of my Poulans or the 111 have chain brakes and there all 70s and 80s saws.


----------



## Erik B

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did the battery survive? wondering if, as they say... a fully charged battery can take freeze temps.


@Backyard Lumberjack I left the battery in my JD X530 this past winter. It was kept in a shed and temps got down to negative 40 a couple times. It was below zero many times. This spring the tractor started just fine without any charging of the battery.


----------



## LondonNeil

that grey/yellow ryobi LOOKS cool....some saws LOOK mean...i think the more angular mid sized huskys look incredible. i suspect the ryobi performance doesn't match its looks.

Dan, what IS the Stihl-obi? ms 261?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Probably optional being made in the 70s. None of my Poulans or the 111 have chain brakes and there all 70s and 80s saws.


I looked again and it is just a hand guard. No brake.


----------



## svk

A little bit of everything here. 

Split 2/3 cord of new hardwood last night and loaded 1/3 cord of seasoned wood last night. Dropped that off today for a guy. 


Scrounged a couple of planks that had been sitting beside my office building for the past several months. Turned them into kindling. 


Great sunset last night. 



Cakes and coffee (and turkey breakfast sausage) for breakfast. 



First goldfinches. And a cake for the grey jays. 



About to hit it again.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> that grey/yellow ryobi LOOKS cool....some saws LOOK mean...i think the more angular mid sized huskys look incredible. i suspect the ryobi performance doesn't match its looks.
> 
> Dan, what IS the Stihl-obi? ms 261?



The Stihlobi is a 241 .

I went over to that house lot that Paul wanted cut so he could start on it next week .
I goter done 






There was a few nice trees on the lot , mostly juniper , a half dozen birch, several firs and 2 spruce .
Some of the junipers were a nice size 














But ,,,






It was a good day , the trackhoe operator will pick out the stems for retrieval when they get a driveway in 
If any of you guys are running low on wood come on over , I might have a bit that I could spare 
Btw , I had some salmon on the barbie for supper , I planked it out on some scrounged cedar that I had cut at a friends place so he could get more sun on his house , sure made for some nice tasting salmon


----------



## dancan

Well chit all to heck !
I might have to take back that free wood offer 
Just got off the phone with Paul , that big storage area that he wanted cut is on hold because he may not be able to get approval for it 


Well , maybe I could spare just a bit .
Yup, I can so come on up , cars only , no trucks because I don't want to run short on wood


----------



## LondonNeil

great photos steve, and Dan.

I did a bit of splitting and stacking tonight. I love oak, so easy to split. I was loving the eucalyptus to, that virtually splintered from a stern look. I guess 5 years into this I've learnt a thing or two...and I like that I now do a LOT of my splitting with my x17 and rattle through with so much less sweat and grunt!


----------



## U&A

Scrounge.

Just some noodling and then its all mine. Already got 2 truck loads. Out of this. Still have a LONG limb left that is about 16” diameter at the largest point. I think i have an easy 3 truck loads left.

Shout out to @quattro90 for hooking me up with this awesome ported and MM’d 385XP










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

FYI.

I DID NOT cut this thing down. That stump is strange. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> FYI.
> 
> I DID NOT cut this thing down. That stump is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That’s what they all say!


----------



## James Miller

Let's be honest we all butcher one now and then.


----------



## James Miller

Good night to clean up what was left around the stove. Little oak and cherry makes for a nice fire to relax around.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> That’s what they all say!



LMFAO!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 736843
> Let's be honest we all butcher one now and then.



Sure.

But that thing[emoji3596][emoji3596][emoji3596]. No way in hell.. i don’t even know how the dude did that.







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Swedish stump dance with a small 'blade'? Not unusual here to see stumps where they just stabbed the bar in the high side and walked it darn near 360 degrees around the tree until gravity took over.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Swedish stump dance with a small 'blade'? Not unusual here to see stumps where they just stabbed the bar in the high side and walked it darn near 360 degrees around the tree until gravity took over.



I guess so.

Iv never tried that dance. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I often don’t end up doing the backcut level especially if it’s been some time since I ran a saw.


----------



## svk

Although the bucket truck guy I watched did offset cuts on all of his cutting so he could push the chunk over and the hinge would break slowly.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

That’s why I always make my felling cuts 18”-20” above the ground. Before I leave I flush cut the stump and take the evidence home and split it.


----------



## svk

I usually fell a block up as well. Do all of my cutting for the day then flush off the stumps with a chain that needs to be sharpened anyhow. Seems the bigger trees always dull the chains on a flush stump cut even if you don’t notice any visible dirt. I swear there’s silt in the wood.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> I guess so.
> 
> Iv never tried that dance.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Me neither. But if a very large tree comes along that a 42" bar from both sides won't do, and there are no hazards...I'm not saying I haven't or wouldn't think about trying it out rather than cut windows.


----------



## U&A

I as well switch to a “crap chain”, sweep away the dirt at the stump and cut the stump as close to the ground as i can. Then trim the edges so a truck tire can roll over it easier with no worries about sidewall damage. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## 67L36Driver

U&A said:


> FYI.
> 
> I DID NOT cut this thing down. That stump is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



“Curley fries method”.





Cut up trees here in River City once.

655BP w/30” squared them up. [emoji106]


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I usually fell a block up as well. Do all of my cutting for the day then flush off the stumps with a chain that needs to be sharpened anyhow. Seems the bigger trees always dull the chains on a flush stump cut even if you don’t notice any visible dirt. I swear there’s silt in the wood.


An old timer told me never to flush cut if you dont have to. He said theres grit and dirt in the bottom of the stumps that is pulled in when they draw water up for the tree. Says it will dull a chain just like dirty logs would.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> An old timer told me never to flush cut if you dont have to. He said theres grit and dirt in the bottom of the stumps that is pulled in when they draw water up for the tree. Says it will dull a chain just like dirty logs would.


But, but, but... FIREWOOD!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Not yet. Stihl working on the same guys 041. I need to run to 020 thru the dishwasher before I work on it.


Do it man, I bet @Sty57 has a dishwasher in his garage lol.


James Miller said:


> Probably optional being made in the 70s. None of my Poulans or the 111 have chain brakes and there all 70s and 80s saws.


Many of the saws made in Canada had them while the same models here didn't from what I've noticed. Pretty sure they were required there before here in the states.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Not yet. Stihl working on the same guys 041. I need to run to 020 thru the dishwasher before I work on it.


Do it man, I bet @Sty57 has a dishwasher in his garage lol.


James Miller said:


> Probably optional being made in the 70s. None of my Poulans or the 111 have chain brakes and there all 70s and 80s saws.


Many of the saws made in Canada had them while the same models here didn't from what I've noticed. Pretty sure they were required there before here in the states.


----------



## Sty57

chipper1 said:


> Do it man, I bet @Sty57 has a dishwasher in his garage lol.
> 
> Many of the saws made in Canada had them while the same models here didn't from what I've noticed. Pretty sure they were required there before here in the states.


No dishwasher in the garage.... Just a parts washer, ultrasonic cleaner and a pressure washer if there really nasty.


----------



## chipper1

Sty57 said:


> No dishwasher in the garage.... Just a parts washer, ultrasonic cleaner and a pressure washer if there really nasty.


Well I figured it was something like that with the oven and all .


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> Sure.
> 
> But that thing[emoji3596][emoji3596][emoji3596]. No way in hell.. i don’t even know how the dude did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Ask me why there are two back cuts on this one.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> FYI.
> 
> I DID NOT cut this thing down. That stump is strange.



I take what I call a "trimming cut" off my stumps after felling


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Ask me why there are two back cuts on this one.
> 
> View attachment 736869


Y?


----------



## LondonNeil

While browsing cases and travel bags I came across this which looks neat. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chainsaw...m=401462656540&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I take what I call a "trimming cut" off my stumps after felling


I normally dont post pics of my stumps cause some "expert" will come along and point out things I already know I messed up. This thread seems void of those types so I put it up.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, bonfire night tonight. Yesterday I went and cut just over a cube to be raffled on the night. Found a nice dry standing peppermint which promptly fell over.
> 
> View attachment 736690
> 
> 
> Used the MMWS 241 for everything from the fork up and Limby for the lower trunk which was about 20 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 736691
> 
> 
> Beautiful weather for scrounging.
> 
> View attachment 736693


Nothing like a load of wood all cut the same length, it stacks so nice.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Ask me why there are two back cuts on this one.
> 
> View attachment 736869


Looks like someone was practicing their farmer cut aka sloping backcut.

Here's one for you, it has two back cuts .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *I’m officially done burning wood for this winter. Cleaned and vacuumed out the wood furnace, replaced damaged fire brick and returned a few chunks of wood to the racks. If we get a few cold nights just have to dig out a blanket*.



I'm Officially starting to burn wood for the summer! still have to clean out and build firewood setting for ez lite for next cold nights, 5/6 mo off... my 2 indoor urban wood burning fireplaces... could do some minor patching, but doubt I will... clean up where a few chunks of wood had been during colder nights. none to rack, burned it all. if we get any cold nights, I will mostly likely believe **** froze over! lol...

most of next week will be 91f or higher... there is a scrounge down the street. nice pile oak branches from a big tall oak with a rotten crotch. better than half that tree's big trunk weight out of the Y is above the rotten crotch. destined to fall soon. prob not too much later. appears to be a lot of nice useable _no-need-to-split_ sized firewood. trimming required. I will ck it out in daylight later on.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Get a bunch of those *crappie and send them this way*!



if you have never eaten crappie... (craaw~pee, not crAp-ie!) very, sweet pleasant tasting fish, given clean waters. used to catch them all the time when living in W Washington. they strike with a bit of an attitude... have plenty of energy... ez to lift out... and fry up nicely! cleaned and descaled well... fried... the skin it quite tasty, too...

fun fish. I have never landed a crappie not smiling!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> Woman are deceptive creatures.. *They can change a man*[emoji23][emoji23] Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



LOL; _deceptive creatures!_  guy down the street, he's over 60... been married 3 times. now single. rumor has it that his 3rd wife got the boot, 'cause she constantly was trying to change him

no doubt, to change a man over 50... is, imo... like trying to cut a concrete log with a chain with no teeth! prospects not looking good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M5KN...colid=3K2FGLDBXAYUS&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1
> 
> there is a cheaper still, but smaller
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Cha...M31RJ59H71V&psc=1&refRID=07EWYYK1CM31RJ59H71V



thanks, I wanted the description name to ck it out on Amazon over here... see if avail at same price range.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I normally dont post pics of my stumps cause some "expert" will come along and point out things I already know I messed up. This thread seems void of those types so I put it up.


Yeah it’s nice that people more or less get along in the firewood forum. Nobody feels the need to chest thump. 

I sometimes do miss the crusty characters but I don’t miss the drama of the days of old. And getting the saw groupies to move over to the other site was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M5KN...colid=3K2FGLDBXAYUS&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1
> 
> there is a cheaper still, but smaller
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Cha...M31RJ59H71V&psc=1&refRID=07EWYYK1CM31RJ59H71V




avail. $12-14 +/-.... could use one for my 044! doubt it will ever get dirty... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yeah it’s nice that people more or less get along in the firewood forum. Nobody feels the need to chest thump.
> 
> I sometimes do miss the crusty characters but I don’t miss the drama of the days of old. And getting the saw groupies to move over to the other site was a blessing in disguise.




LOL! I just read AS - can hardly keep up with the couple threads that interest me here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Erik B said:


> @Backyard Lumberjack I left the battery in my JD X530 this past winter. It was kept in a shed and temps got down to negative 40 a couple times. It was below zero many times. This spring the tractor started just fine without any charging of the battery.



interesting. those, imo... definitely extreme temps! doubt I will _ever_ need to have a battery perform under such circumstances, but will keep info. thanks for reply.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A little bit of everything here.
> 
> Split 2/3 cord of new hardwood last night and loaded 1/3 cord of seasoned wood last night. Dropped that off today for a guy.
> View attachment 736802
> 
> Scrounged a couple of planks that had been sitting beside my office building for the past several months. Turned them into kindling.
> View attachment 736803
> 
> Great sunset last night.
> View attachment 736804
> 
> 
> Cakes and coffee (and turkey breakfast sausage) for breakfast.
> View attachment 736805
> 
> 
> First goldfinches. And a cake for the grey jays.
> View attachment 736806
> 
> 
> About to hit it again.
> View attachment 736808



swell place svk, nice setting!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> great photos steve, and Dan.
> 
> I did a bit of splitting and stacking tonight. *I love oak, so easy to split*. I was loving the eucalyptus to, that virtually splintered from a stern look. I guess 5 years into this I've learnt a thing or two...and I like that I now do a LOT of my splitting with my x17 and rattle through with so much less sweat and grunt!



the oak I get around here is anything but easy to split. i'd go for hand splitting if it was easy. but would be an exercise in . but with the powered splitter... yes, real easy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *That’s what they all say*!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 736847
> Good night to clean up what was left around the stove. Little oak and cherry makes for a nice fire to relax around.



nice fire pit JM! I ike it... I keep a used up bottle of horse fly spray with RoundUP handy... for things like those green things located around the base. we have a rule around here... DO NOT! pull weeds in the cracks/spaces of concrete drive, etc... spray only! pulling upsets roots and then leaves divits... and dirt I have to clean up. with the spray... once down for the count and a bit drier? the winds just blow it away... the horse fly spray comes in a really nice spray bottle. HD imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> *I as well switch to a “crap chain”,* sweep away the dirt at the stump and cut the stump as close to the ground as i can. Then trim the edges so a truck tire can roll over it easier with no worries about sidewall damage.Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



darn! I don't have any of those... guess I could go make some!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Nothing like a load of wood all cut the same length, it stacks so nice.



 I think they burn better, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *You caught up yet* .



hello chipper. Officially caught up... for the moment, at least.

lots of great pix!

now, time for some more


----------



## svk

First load of boiler wood. I’m planning on doing ten loads home over the next few weeks so it can dry all summer. 

I figure 12 cords will get me through deep winter. With an indoor boiler it’s not as efficient to run during shoulder season because if the stove gets too hot, the override flips and runs one heat zone loop which overheats the house.


----------



## svk

This was one of the largest aspen in these woods and went widow maker last summer during a storm. Ate my way up it with the small saw till the hanging part was suspended. Will drop with the bigger saw after I get the chains sharpened.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I'm Officially starting to burn wood for the summer! still have to clean out and build firewood setting for ez lite for next cold nights, 5/6 mo off... my 2 indoor urban wood burning fireplaces... could do some minor patching, but doubt I will... clean up where a few chunks of wood had been during colder nights. none to rack, burned it all. if we get any cold nights, I will mostly likely believe **** froze over! lol...
> 
> most of next week will be 91f or higher... there is a scrounge down the street. nice pile oak branches from a big tall oak with a rotten crotch. better than half that tree's big trunk weight out of the Y is above the rotten crotch. destined to fall soon. prob not too much later. appears to be a lot of nice useable _no-need-to-split_ sized firewood. trimming required. I will ck it out in daylight later on.


Real sheot weather all weekend here. Mondays sposed to be our 1 dry day. None of those tornados here so can be thankful of that!



A little oak, a little cherry makes it a good down day. Made a pork loin and some scalloped potatoes with ham. Just kickin back for the evening!


top 1000 baby names uk


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Yeah it’s nice that people more or less get along in the firewood forum. Nobody feels the need to chest thump.
> 
> I sometimes do miss the crusty characters but I don’t miss the drama of the days of old. And getting the saw groupies to move over to the other site was a blessing in disguise.


Every time someone brings up a 10 year old thread and I read it through, I see a bunch of names of good guys that are gone, and then you have the other ones.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Every time someone brings up a 10 year old thread and I read it through, I see a bunch of names of good guys that are gone, and then you have the other ones.


Yup!!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Crappie is good. This walleye my son caught this weekend woulda been awesome but it was out of the slot size. Had to go back.


----------



## rarefish383

This one went right where I told it. On my cell you can hardly see, but I have two 17,000 pound bull LINE tied about 25 feet up. Tied off to 2 4x4 trucks. Got the ropes snug, made face cut, put a little more pull on them, then made back cut. Like it had eyes.


----------



## rarefish383

Not a bad notch on this one, went a little deep on the left side. Didn't matter, had a tag line up in this one too. I often drop trees over old driveways. I'll put a 10' log on both sides so the big log can't get the drive. Don't take the chance on a nice drive.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> darn! I don't have any of those... guess I could go make some!



Just a chain that is filed down to its last leg. Just a short time lift until its done.. 

So not “the best” chain i have. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Been rebuilding and playing with the processor I bought. They cut some corners or didn't do enough thinking on a few things but I've got it working good now. Still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or resell it. My other big splitter does a nice job on 16" and I can cut 36" wood with it too so it will get more hours per year anyway. This thing isn't that fast and I really don't have time to do custom work with it. It is nice to do everything with the tractor and then the processor instead of all by hand but it's still a big chunk of change sitting there most of the time.


----------



## muddstopper

sixonetonoffun said:


> Crappie is good. This walleye my son caught this weekend woulda been awesome but it was out of the slot size. Had to go back.
> 
> View attachment 737082


Had one of my best fishing days in a long time. Took grandson and his girlfriend this morning. Probably caught 30-40 bream and spots. I catch and release so i dont have actual count. At dinner time my son called and said he was coming up. Well, meet us at the boat ramp and lets fish a while. Kids took his truck home and he climbed in the boat. Things then took a turn for the worse. Got hung up and while trying to get un hung, my line broke, My float was drifting away from the boat so I reached to get it, then knocked my pole off the other side of the boat, then while trying my best to grab the pole before it went out of site, I lost my phone off the side. My son grabbed my britches or I would have probably went in too. Tied on a trebble hook and tried to snag the pole, but to much brush and I kept getting snagged. Gave up and went back to fishing. Fish where biteing, I guess they seen everything I lost in the water and where trying to make up for it. We stayed until 5pm and I can only guestimate we caught another 40 or 50 spots, bream and channel cats.. I would post pics, but what pics I took are forever gone.


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear about the lost gear. Sounds like the good time partially made up for it though.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

@muddstopper that's what I call an experience!

Makes me think of the old timers putting cork balls on the cane poles.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> This was one of the largest aspen in these woods and went widow maker last summer during a storm. Ate my way up it with the small saw till the hanging part was suspended. Will drop with the bigger saw after I get the chains sharpened.
> 
> View attachment 736994
> View attachment 736995
> View attachment 736996
> View attachment 736997
> View attachment 736998


now that is a big tree !! with that 3120/50" bar mounted on it the tree must be at least 12 foot hey!! ?? lol BiG ToY's, make for bigger joys....


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Looks like someone was practicing their farmer cut aka sloping backcut.
> 
> Here's one for you, it has two back cuts .
> View attachment 736897



The tree was a leaner, I thought about doing a bore but it was a pretty small trunk. So I started my back cut at the perpendicular then realised that I was going to miss my face cut . 

Second time lucky.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Been rebuilding and playing with the processor I bought. They cut some corners or didn't do enough thinking on a few things but I've got it working good now. Still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or resell it. My other big splitter does a nice job on 16" and I can cut 36" wood with it too so it will get more hours per year anyway. This thing isn't that fast and I really don't have time to do custom work with it. It is nice to do everything with the tractor and then the processor instead of all by hand but it's still a big chunk of change sitting there most of the time. View attachment 737087
> View attachment 737088
> View attachment 737089


Prolly be more productive if there was a cup/can holder next to the seat.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Prolly be more productive if there was a cup/can holder next to the seat.


Dang, we think alike!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The tree was a leaner, I thought about doing a bore but it was a pretty small trunk. So I started my back cut at the perpendicular then realised that I was going to miss my face cut .
> 
> Second time lucky.


I'd be lying if I said I hadn't done that quite a few times myself.
One thing that makes it a little tough for me is I run so many different saws. I have to relearn going from a stihl to a husky or jred(straight handlebar like stihl). The good thing is as long as the face looks good you can get away with a lot on the back, that is as long as I have enough room to fix the face when I mess that up . I've heard of guys making their felling cut high so that they can practice a couple more down below it, it sounds like a great idea, just I never remember to do that.
Here's the butt from that stump, all went as planned, it was a hard day as everything had to be pulled with the winch power lines and the hose/cars below.


----------



## chipper1

Forgot the before and after.
Also there was a well there I had to watch out for, of course it was where I wanted my tractor parked at.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Crappie is good. This walleye my son caught this weekend woulda been awesome but it was out of the slot size. Had to go back.
> 
> View attachment 737082


I've only caught 2 walleye one 25" the other 23. They where chasing the crappy as they spawned.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Slot on that lakes one fish limit between 21 and 23 inches from May 11th until May 31st. I won't even go there.



James Miller said:


> I've only caught 2 walleye one 25" the other 23. They where chasing the crappy as they spawned.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Slot on that lakes one fish limit between 21 and 23 inches from May 11th until May 31st. I won't even go there.


That's a pretty narrow slot .
Got this and a few others last night.
My buddy got just as many as I did. It was a good time, especially since it was our first time out this year, my first time fishing that spot in 20yrs, and we were only out for a couple hrs.


----------



## farmer steve

My scrounge for today . I'm not overdoing it. A pecan limb that came down in last night's storm.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Sorry to hear about the lost gear. Sounds like the good time partially made up for it though.


Got that phone in Dec. done and had it replace a couple months ago. got a new one will be here tomorrow. First phone I have had insurance on, pciked a good time to start. Phones and fishing gear can be replaced, what I will dearly miss is my sd card and probably 3 or 4 hundred pictures it contained. Most pics had been saved on my computer, and many I had emailed or facebooked to other folks, but My recent pics of the great grandbaby are forever lost. I am hopeing when the lake level drops, Phone fell in 10ft water, I can find the phone and I hope the sd card still works, but I have little hope for the phone.


----------



## Philbert

Had some friends go ice fishing last winter. Found a guy's wallet and sunglasses with their 'fish finder' camera. They had more fun retrieving that than catching any fish. They called the guy and mailed it back to him.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Nice looking bait you have there. I think the Kings will go crazy over that. When can I swing by and get a bucket full?


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

Unbelievable! I just heard a roaring noise like a real hard wind storm. Looked out the window and the trees are drooping, not a little gust, bright sunshine. Then a wall of rain with drops the size of golf balls went by. Maybe 30 seconds. Bright, bright sunshine still. COOL!


----------



## nighthunter

farmer steve said:


> My scrounge for today . I'm not overdoing it. A pecan limb that came down in last night's storm.View attachment 737165


nice workout for the 462 there


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> That's a pretty narrow slot .
> Got this and a few others last night.
> My buddy got just as many as I did. It was a good time, especially since it was our first time out this year, my first time fishing that spot in 20yrs, and we were only out for a couple hrs.
> View attachment 737162
> View attachment 737163
> 
> View attachment 737164


Nice smallies, my favorite fighting fish.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Nice smallies, my favorite fighting fish.


You've never caught biwfin on bass tackle. Same size bowfin will make a smallie look like a chump.


----------



## farmer steve

nighthunter said:


> nice workout for the 462 there


Used the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

None around here that I know of. Know less about bowfin than I do creamsicles, that ain’t saying much.


----------



## JustJeff

Different kind of scrounge this weekend. Not exactly firewood or saw related bit it does have a chain on it! This barn find 78 cb400 hawk was last registered in 1980 by the original owner and has 13000km on the clock. We gave it a carb cleaning and were riding it around the yard. My friends son is ecstatic with his purchase..... Now I have an itch!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> None around here that I know of. Know less about bowfin than I do creamsicles, that ain’t saying much.



Lots of them killed cause people think there snakeheads. Candidate for the endangered species list in PA. Theres some in the lake here.


----------



## cat10ken

Known as a dogfish in Wis.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Had some friends go ice fishing last winter. Found a guy's wallet and sunglasses with their 'fish finder' camera. They had more fun retrieving that than catching any fish. They called the guy and mailed it back to him.
> 
> Philbert


I ran into an old buddy I knew used to do a lot of gold dredgeing in the rivers around here. I asked if he still had his scuba gear. After he finished having a good laugh He agreed to try diving for the phone this weekend. Phone is rated water proof for about 30 min at 1.5 meters. Its setting in 10ft of water. As slim a chance is that the phone might work and sd card might still be good. I should at least get my old zebco 33 back. Now the insurance is sending me a new phone, should be here tomorrow, the SD card is about $10 bucks and I believe the otter box case was close to $40, add in the rod and reel, we are getting close to $100 laying on the bottom of the lake. So its worth trying to retrieve. Plus I will take my new rod and reel I just bought and a little bait and maybe catch a few more fish.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cat10ken said:


> Known as a dogfish in Wis.



Grinnel or Cyprus trout in the St. Louis area. Used to be a heavy population in the Mississippi above Alton lock & dam. Nuisance fish when trying to catch crappie.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Used the black sheep of the family.
> View attachment 737213


Well it is hoodie weather .
How did it do.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Nice looking bait you have there. I think the Kings will go crazy over that. When can I swing by and get a bucket full?View attachment 737203


Thanks .
Those do look fun, king salmon come up in the river where we were fishing at, they are a good bit of fun.


James Miller said:


> View attachment 737220
> Lots of them killed cause people think there snakeheads. Candidate for the endangered species list in PA. Theres some in the lake here.


We call this dogfish here as @cat10ken said.
Guys here bow fish for them, they are called "bow"fin .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Different kind of scrounge this weekend. Not exactly firewood or saw related bit it does have a chain on it! This barn find 78 cb400 hawk was last registered in 1980 by the original owner and has 13000km on the clock. We gave it a carb cleaning and were riding it around the yard. My friends son is ecstatic with his purchase..... Now I have an itch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice Honda .
Great job getting it going .
I just cleaned the carb on my sons quad Saturday night, it didn't go as planned, but it is running well now .


----------



## hamish

Gym time


----------



## James Miller

67L36Driver said:


> Grinnel or Cyprus trout in the St. Louis area. Used to be a heavy population in the Mississippi above Alton lock & dam. Nuisance fish when trying to catch crappie.


Around here there caught more by guys fishing for catfish and carp.


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Different kind of scrounge this weekend. Not exactly firewood or saw related bit it does have a chain on it! This barn find 78 cb400 hawk was last registered in 1980 by the original owner and has 13000km on the clock. We gave it a carb cleaning and were riding it around the yard. My friends son is ecstatic with his purchase..... Now I have an itch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Put tires on it before it goes on the road if they are as old as the last registration.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> Put tires on it before it goes on the road if they are as old as the last registration.


Oh it needs tires and much more. Going to be a project for the boy. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Well it is hoodie weather .
> How did it do.


84* yesterday. No hoodie needed. Took a few words to get it started.


----------



## farmer steve

*@mainewoods and @95custmz HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  * Make it a good one men.


----------



## rarefish383

Happy B-Day, Guys.


----------



## MustangMike

Anyone hear from Clint recently???


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> 84* yesterday. No hoodie needed. Took a few words to get it started.


Must be a small plastic saw thing. Are ms 250 needs a few words most times before it wants to run.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Anyone hear from Clint recently???


Says he was last online 5/2


----------



## LondonNeil

Small saws....I always run my saws dry so next use means pulling fuel through. It's a pain with the ms180 on a regular basis. 20+ pulls before I get a pop, then choke off and it goes next pull. I've learnt that removing the cover and air filter seems to help get that first pop quicker. Filter is clean though. Saw runs and starts first time if stopped with fuel in it.... It's just pulling fuel through that's a pain. Can be a pain with saw hot or cold.


----------



## svk

Saws that have been sitting for a long time respond well to a little fuel dribbled in the carb or spark plug hole.

It is funny cause you can pull on them 100 times with no fire but one dribble of gas primes the fuel system and they are ready to rip.


----------



## panolo

Became a noodling convert last night. Got sick of wrastlin' big sugar maple rounds. Don't know if I got weak over the winter or what. Got a big pile of rounds I will be noodling instead of splitting vertical. Only other option I could think of is a skid steer splitter.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Became a noodling convert last night. Got sick of wrastlin' big sugar maple rounds. Don't know if I got weak over the winter or what. Got a big pile of rounds I will be noodling instead of splitting vertical. Only other option I could think of is a skid steer splitter.


I am somewhat out of shape over the winter. Got into one big aspen trunk this weekend that was just absorbing hits like a punching bag. Noodled about 3" in to one side of each round and as long as there aren't knots the usually halve pretty quickly from there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Been rebuilding[/B] and playing with the processor I bought. They cut some corners or didn't do enough thinking on a few things but I've got it working good now. Still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or resell it. My other big splitter does a nice job on 16" and I can cut 36" wood with it too so it will get more hours per year anyway. This thing isn't that fast and I really don't have time to do custom work with it. It is nice to do everything with the tractor and then the processor instead of all by hand but it's still a big chunk of change sitting there most of the time. View attachment 737087
> View attachment 737088
> View attachment 737089



hi C - I, for one, would be interested in hearing about some of the mods/changes u made on ur rig if you ad the time to comment. nice piece of equipment. from seeing numerous of your posts, no doubt... cantoo can do!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Had one of my best fishing days in a long time. Took grandson and his girlfriend this morning. Probably caught 30-40 bream and spots. I catch and release so i dont have actual count. At dinner time my son called and said he was coming up. Well, meet us at the boat ramp and lets fish a while. Kids took his truck home and he climbed in the boat. Things then took a turn for the worse. Got hung up and while trying to get un hung, my line broke, My float was drifting away from the boat so I reached to get it, then knocked my pole off the other side of the boat, then while trying my best to grab the pole before it went out of site, I lost my phone off the side. My son grabbed my britches or I would have probably went in too. Tied on a trebble hook and tried to snag the pole, but to much brush and I kept getting snagged. Gave up and went back to fishing. Fish where biteing, I guess they seen everything I lost in the water and where trying to make up for it. We stayed until 5pm and I can only guestimate we caught another 40 or 50 spots, bream and channel cats.. I would post pics, but what pics I took are forever gone.



da*n! not good at all. sounds like a Monday!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Dang, we think alike!



at least he might not want to sell it, then... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'd be lying if I said I hadn't done that quite a few times myself.
> One thing that makes it a little tough for me is I run so many different saws. I have to relearn going from a stihl to a husky or jred(straight handlebar like stihl). The good thing is as long as the face looks good you can get away with a lot on the back, that is as long as I have enough room to fix the face when I mess that up . I've heard of guys making their felling cut high so that they can practice a couple more down below it, it sounds like a great idea, just I never remember to do that.
> Here's the butt from that stump, all went as planned, it was a hard day as everything had to be pulled with the winch power lines and the hose/cars below.
> View attachment 737130
> View attachment 737133
> View attachment 737134
> View attachment 737135
> View attachment 737136
> View attachment 737137




no doubt a very nice property! great setting... only thing I would want to add is a float plane.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *I am somewhat out of shape over the winter.* Got into one big aspen trunk this weekend that was just absorbing hits like a punching bag. Noodled about 3" in to one side of each round and as long as there aren't knots the usually halve pretty quickly from there.



I dunno! anyone who can cut, split and load up both a pickup and a tag-along trailer full, to0... is to me, well... imo... can't be in too bad of shape!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

how about: Scrounges Lost? had 2 of late. one real nice...

park in my immediate area had util co in to repair transformer. had to cut some branches. stems farwood size. ez pickins. week later I was still looking at it. next day... in comes clean up crew after the mow crew... clean spaces. wood gone.

last week, turned at street I oft turn off and onto heading to freeway... and there was 3 piles ahead of me. no need to split, split-able... and brush. not much more than just pick up and go. on curb. about 8 5' limbs, 5-6 5/6' bigger limbs 7/8"... wood was a bit farther away then I mite normally want. but was so accessible. I wanted. planned to go back that evening, or next morning. but alas, by 5 pm it was gone.

half a block down the street... large, as in very big pile of oak on curb. but like many... good wood underneath and what I could see was large chunks. good wood, but for me... a pass! besides, headache location.

scrounges lost, 3 piles like this...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> My scrounge for today . I'm not overdoing it. A pecan limb that came down in last night's storm.View attachment 737165



enough there to smoke a good brisket once dried out a bit...but, prob ok as is. good smoke wood. great taste! i like pecan and hickory smoked brisket... but oak, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Thanks .
> Those do look fun, *king salmon come up in the river where we were fishing at, they are a good bit of fun. *We call this dogfish here as @cat10ken said. Guys here bow fish for them, they are called "bow"fin .



ever catch one, chipper? if i lived near ... I might have to go fishing there often when the Kings were running. imo... the only thing that beats fresh caught salmon... is more!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

couple weeks ago, returned from some errands, turned corner and... ran into this. the _el jefe grande_ said, sure you can have all the oak you want. you got a truck? i said, no... i have a rig i used just for wood scrounges on these two streets. he looked a bit ... great scrounge. all oak!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

managed 4 loads before the big truck/picker showed up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

plenty of work ahead... lots farwood size.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no doubt a very nice property! great setting... only thing I would want to add is a float plane.


I'd probably build a house first, or at least have a nice camper on the site, but sure a float plane would be nice.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then over the weekend noticed a few curbs with some farwood set out. one circle around neighborhood and i had another load.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ever catch one, chipper? if i lived near ... I might have to go fishing there often when the Kings were running. imo... the only thing that beats fresh caught salmon... is more!


Lots, well over hundred in a day, even more steelhead if your in the river when the run starts and you have a couple hundred mustads in your vest .
I'd rather eat a bunch of perch, walleye, rainbows, browns, bluegill, the only thing that makes me like them more is when someone else is cleaning them .
I like smoked salmon a lot, I will eat it fresh caught too. The only pictures I have of salmon are from many yrs ago, I haven't stuck one in a while, maybe I'll get my gear out this fall, just went thru some of it before fishing the other night.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then one neighbor said i could have this pile of wood they dint want any more. i would burn the fresh oak indoors once split, but the other... well, ideal for mr Brutus. he is not too particular! lol now the pile on my drive is about twice the orig size... my guess? 1/2 cord or so.




i better get  soon!

maybe today. rains up in the country. 80% and 40%... after some more  i should be ready and steady...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'd probably build a house first, or at least have a nice camper on the site, but sure a float plane would be nice.



oic; had thot the lot with house was the one your friend had. and also owned dirt next to new concrete. but, your ideas sound a bit more as in _'mo betta!_' lol...

what did u do with all the wood, chipper? or did ur friend keep?


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> 84* yesterday. No hoodie needed. Took a few words to get it started.


Holy heck, I had a nice fire going last night, enough coals to start another this morning, may need a little one tonight, but 80's later this week .


James Miller said:


> Must be a small plastic saw thing. Are ms 250 needs a few words most times before it wants to run.


Mine fire right up, maybe 5 pulls til they pop if they've been sitting a while.
I fired up the 2145 with a ported 346 cylinder Saturday evening, been a couple months, popped on the third pull and running on the 4th. I may run it at a buddies today, needs a couple pine taken care of.


LondonNeil said:


> Small saws....I always run my saws dry so next use means pulling fuel through. It's a pain with the ms180 on a regular basis. 20+ pulls before I get a pop, then choke off and it goes next pull. I've learnt that removing the cover and air filter seems to help get that first pop quicker. Filter is clean though. Saw runs and starts first time if stopped with fuel in it.... It's just pulling fuel through that's a pain. Can be a pain with saw hot or cold.


Why not leave the fuel in them, you use ethanol free full right. 
I also don't run my saws out of fuel until they won't run, if I hear it surge I shut it off. It could be low on fuel or it could have an issue, either way it should be shut off. The only time I run them dry is before shipping them.


svk said:


> Saws that have been sitting for a long time respond well to a little fuel dribbled in the carb or spark plug hole.
> 
> It is funny cause you can pull on them 100 times with no fire but one dribble of gas primes the fuel system and they are ready to rip.


I have to do that on many engines I buy on various equipment, I don't usually do it on saws, but have on a few.
It is odd how some will fire right up and be running perfect after that first time of turning over after a little shot to the carb, both on 4 and 2-stroke engines.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic; had thot the lot with house was the one your friend had. and also owned dirt next to new concrete. but, your ideas sound a bit more as in _'mo betta!_' lol...
> 
> what did u do with all the wood, chipper? or did ur friend keep?


Left it lay, it's two hrs from the house and Dan said it's not spruce so it's junk , it was just a few large white oaks, some maple, and an aspen/poplar .
His neighbor a couple houses down said he will be taking it for firewood. I delimbed most of it so it lays flat, it looks a lot neater in case the guy doesn't take it soon. If he doesn't I'll go back and cut it all up and some lucky scrounger will find it on craigslist, and I may take a couple of the larger white oak logs for boards. I would have loaded a couple besides the tractor for the ride home, but the suburban wouldn't have liked it and there isn't much room on the sides for logs.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't drain my saws, I just make sure I start them at least once every 3 months so the carb does not get gummed up … don't have any problems, and I currently have 20 runners!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Lots, well over hundred in a day, even more steelhead if your in the river when the run starts and you have a couple hundred mustads in your vest . I'd rather eat a bunch of perch, walleye, rainbows, browns, bluegill, the only thing that makes me like them more is when someone else is cleaning them .
> I like smoked salmon a lot, I will eat it fresh caught too. The only pictures I have of salmon are from many yrs ago, I haven't stuck one in a while, maybe I'll get my gear out this fall, just went thru some of it before fishing the other night.



no doubt a pan full of rainbows is both a site to behold and a mouthwatering anticipation... sizzling away over the camp fire. i am very fond of salmon, guess it is a Pac NW thing. any way cooked is ok, but poached is my preferred method. cooked just right, melts in mouth!

a nice pan full of rainbows. always nice!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no doubt a pan full of rainbows is both a site to behold and a mouthwatering anticipation... sizzling away over the camp fire. i am very fond of salmon, guess it is a Pac NW thing. any way cooked is ok, but poached is my preferred method. cooked just right, melts in mouth!
> 
> a nice pan full of rainbows. always nice!
> View attachment 737342


I just gut'em, wrap them in tinfoil with a tablespoon of butter and throw them on the coals, when the skin peels of the meat and the meat falls off the bone they're done .
I think I may like them a lot because they are so easy to prepare just as much as the flavor .


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Saws that have been sitting for a long time respond well to a little fuel dribbled in the carb or spark plug hole.
> 
> It is funny cause you can pull on them 100 times with no fire but one dribble of gas primes the fuel system and they are ready to rip.


We were visiting friends in NC a few months ago. Walked into the garage and there was a Mac 1010 sitting on the floor. Well, you know what I had to do. He said it was no good, hadn't run in years. I asked if he had a socket so I could pull the plug? No, he didn't have any sockets or wrenches. The hole time I was trying to see if it had spark, he kept saying, It'll never work! I asked if it had fuel in it and he said no. He has a weed eater and blower and uses canned fuel. I got the air cleaner off and dripped a few drops down the carb, a few pulls and it started up and kept running, and running. I blipped the trigger and revved it up, and it sounded great. I said I thought there was no fuel in it? He said he guessed he put a little in it to try and start it. Pulled 100 times, nothing. Just needed a little prime. Now I'm sorry I got it running. If it was dead I could have brought it home.


----------



## 95custmz

Thanks for the B-Day wishes, Guys. The big 51, today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

51,51,51? Nope, don't remember that one. I just drank a Yuenling in your name.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Why not leave the fuel in them, you use ethanol free full right.
> I also don't run my saws out of fuel until they won't run, if I hear it surge I shut it off. It could be low on fuel or it could have an issue, either way it should be shut off. The only time I run them dry is before shipping them.
> .



Yes although its virtually impossible to guarantee its E free, its likely to be, or at least low E, but might possibly be zero. Even them the aromatics will slowly oxidise and gum up. Although 20+ pulls to start it when dry are a bot of a pain, it costs nothing and is less ofa pain than a new carb etc.


----------



## JustJeff

I put a little seafoam in every tank of mix. I know it's not a stabilizer but I've had good luck with it. Also always use premium non ethanol fuel in all my small engines. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

i use startron. i've not had any trouble. i hope to keep it that way


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I put a little seafoam in every tank of mix. I know it's not a stabilizer but I've had good luck with it. Also always use premium non ethanol fuel in all my small engines.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


When I was a marine mechanic, we used our own fuel tank with a heavy dose of Seafoam to test every motor that came in with issues. Provided the motor was getting spark and fuel, it solved the problem about 1/3 of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> Thanks for the B-Day wishes, Guys. The big 51, today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have socks that old.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> i use startron. i've not had any trouble. i hope to keep it that way


Big Startron fan here also. Haven’t had any problems in over 5 years since using it in saws, string trimmers and outboard. I use E-free gas but use it anyway since I used it before I could buy E-free.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I lied about done burning for the year. Fire last night and again tonight, high 30’s are a bit chilly.


----------



## svk

If I am going to burn gas in the next week or three and I am using my regular saws I will use regular gas, if I know it will sit for more than a couple of weeks I will always buy the best I can find.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> I lied about done burning for the year. Fire last night and again tonight, high 30’s are a bit chilly.


Dang!!! I ain't movin to Makita PA. 85* yesterday and mid 70's today here in Stihl PA.


----------



## svk

We had 71 today which felt like 80 in the sun but the shade was very comfortable.


----------



## dancan

Happy Bidet to the Bidet Boys !!!
I'll have a Freezing Spray IPA in youse guys's honor 

Still burning here every day and polly for another couple of weeks yet .


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I don't drain my saws, I just make sure I start them at least once every 3 months so the carb does not get gummed up … don't have any problems, and I currently have 20 runners!



I counted them in your last picture [emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> I lied about done burning for the year. Fire last night and again tonight, high 30’s are a bit chilly.





farmer steve said:


> Dang!!! I ain't movin to Makita PA. 85* yesterday and mid 70's today here in Stihl PA.



Echo PA is comfortable and not expensive to live in. You're welcome to move here if you would like to.


----------



## cantoo

I'm working on a couple of houses up near Tobermory. One site has 80 trees from 10" to 30" diameter, most are poplar, some cedar and 5 white pine with a couple of birch mixed in. ( 14 are decent straight cedars) Several 100 smaller trees to be chipped and left on site. Owner wants stumps hauled away, anything over 8" is to be cut to log length and set in piles. Had a contractor on site and he said $15000 wouldn't be enough to do the work. I'm trying to at least get the 14 cedars for milling. It's 3 hour drive for me so it's a tough call. I wish I had more time and I would do the whole job but time can' be bought. The owner is from Toronto and is going to be a handful for sure, he's originally from a country that has a lot of heat and sand. The contractor had just come from clearing 150 cedars that were 10 to 20" diameter, he stacked them on top of a pile of 300 that he removed 4 years ago, they are rotting nicely he said. I already cut 30 small cedars down on the other lot and they were cut up and hauled to a gravel pit to be used for fill. I was able to get 15 or 20 posts but that was all I could haul at the time. I hate wasting wood.


----------



## cantoo

Backwoods, the mods I did to the processor were to the wedge slide, they did it half azzed, I cut theirs off, beefed it up and made it work properly and it will last now. The winch bracket for the conveyor was just too light of steel and too small a bracket where it bolted to the frame. The light blue is the new one I made 1/4" instead of tin, I raised it up 5" and I moved the winch over so you don't hit your knuckles when using it. Old one is the bent piece in the toolbox in 2nd pic. The round black piece is the bracket to hold the cylinder in place,3/8" thick with 2 bolts were already broke and it was bent. I had a new one made out of 5/8" steel and new Grade 8 bolts. The last picture is the wedge slide, they had a light piece of angle iron fastened into the ends with 3 little bolts. They were all broke off, I cut 3" off it and then welded a 7" piece onto it so I could put 3/8" angle irons on it with 4 bolts to hold it in place. I did a bunch of other small improvements on different things too. I'm sure that they corrected all these things on the models that they are selling now.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I don't drain my saws, I just make sure I start them at least once every 3 months so the carb does not get gummed up … don't have any problems, and I currently have 20 runners!


One of the best things you can do right there(even better if you run them every other month), I do the same thing(but shoot for every other).
Funny how a diaphragm that's hard from dried out fuel doesn't seem to want to work .
The only piece of equipment that I don't do this with most of the time is my pressure washer, guess what needs the carb cleaned , but I don't have a way to run it in the basement without going to some extremes I'm not doing. I have to clean the carb on our little trx70 and on the trx90(just did it) because there are no filters in the carbs. 
But most all the equipment I buy to sell I have to clean the carbs, I have a couple Honda eu2000 generators sitting at the bottom of the steps needing cleaned, they run great with the choke on .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Backwoods, the mods I did to the processor were to the wedge slide, they did it half azzed, I cut theirs off, beefed it up and made it work properly and it will last now. The winch bracket for the conveyor was just too light of steel and too small a bracket where it bolted to the frame. The light blue is the new one I made 1/4" instead of tin, I raised it up 5" and I moved the winch over so you don't hit your knuckles when using it. Old one is the bent piece in the toolbox in 2nd pic. The round black piece is the bracket to hold the cylinder in place,3/8" thick with 2 bolts were already broke and it was bent. I had a new one made out of 5/8" steel and new Grade 8 bolts. The last picture is the wedge slide, they had a light piece of angle iron fastened into the ends with 3 little bolts. They were all broke off, I cut 3" off it and then welded a 7" piece onto it so I could put 3/8" angle irons on it with 4 bolts to hold it in place. I did a bunch of other small improvements on different things too. I'm sure that they corrected all these things on the models that they are selling now. View attachment 737397
> View attachment 737398
> View attachment 737399



thanks! quite a list of mods. I like your work! always well thought out and well done!


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Philbert, I got that wee Makita chainsaw today. Nobody would offer me one for a day as a demo' so I had to buy one while in getting a table saw. Not happy about the proprietary rim sprocket but suspect I won't need to change it often. I guess tomorrow will tell if it stands up OK on the wee 10" bar.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone of you good buggers up there want to help me buy a quiver of makita 18v gear and help yourselves to some beer money along the way please? There are some deals on a few sites that only ship to USA. I'm thinking about buying enough to fill a set-price Fed Ex box (on my account here) and then have FedEx pick it up and delivery to me here. You'll get some gear to keep, or sell off, or paid for your time as a general thanks for helping anotherMotherBrotha side-step the extortion here.

Today the sales guy was doing me a fava trying to sell me his discounted 5Ah makita batteries at about NZ$140 each. Nup, I'm not making that up, that's the way it seems to be here in NZ - we are getting ripped off big-time on the batteries. By my calcs i can fill a FedEx 10kg box (a set rate) with batteries or a 25kg box with batteries and a few tools, and get it all here way cheaper than buying it here. FedEx have no problem moving Lithium batteries from what I was told today.

Anyhoo, if anyone is keen please sing out.

Ta


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone of you good buggers up there want to help me buy a quiver of makita 18v gear and help yourselves to some beer money along the way please? There are some deals on a few sites that only ship to USA. I'm thinking about buying enough to fill a set-price Fed Ex box (on my account here) and then have FedEx pick it up and delivery to me here. You'll get some gear to keep, or sell off, or paid for your time as a general thanks for helping anotherMotherBrotha side-step the extortion here.
> 
> Today the sales guy was doing me a fava trying to sell me his discounted 5Ah makita batteries at about NZ$140 each. Nup, I'm not making that up, that's the way it seems to be here in NZ - we are getting ripped off big-time on the batteries. By my calcs i can fill a FedEx 10kg box (a set rate) with batteries or a 25kg box with batteries and a few tools, and get it all here way cheaper than buying it here. FedEx have no problem moving Lithium batteries from what I was told today.
> 
> Anyhoo, if anyone is keen please sing out.
> 
> Ta


Ironically I was just going to buy some Dewault 18v batts as the two I have are nearly toast after several years. Drop me a PM and I will help you. I also have a UPS shipping account and they have some shipping coupons for the next couple of weeks, if that can get them to you cheaper.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone of you good buggers up there want to help me buy a quiver of makita 18v gear and help yourselves to some beer money along the way please? There are some deals on a few sites that only ship to USA. I'm thinking about buying enough to fill a set-price Fed Ex box (on my account here) and then have FedEx pick it up and delivery to me here. You'll get some gear to keep, or sell off, or paid for your time as a general thanks for helping anotherMotherBrotha side-step the extortion here.
> 
> Today the sales guy was doing me a fava trying to sell me his discounted 5Ah makita batteries at about NZ$140 each. Nup, I'm not making that up, that's the way it seems to be here in NZ - we are getting ripped off big-time on the batteries. By my calcs i can fill a FedEx 10kg box (a set rate) with batteries or a 25kg box with batteries and a few tools, and get it all here way cheaper than buying it here. FedEx have no problem moving Lithium batteries from what I was told today.
> 
> Anyhoo, if anyone is keen please sing out.
> 
> Ta


I’ll take the #2 position to help you out if needed.


----------



## muddstopper

Got a new phone today . Took it to the verizon store because I couldnt get it to load my contacts. I was lucky I had a old phone that still had the contacts in it. Laterly tho, phones dont seem to want to stay around. Got home, with both phones in my shirt pocket and was unloading a saw from back of truck. Well, there was this limb that has been bugging me while mowing so I decided to fire the saw and cut it off before putting the saw up. Gave the cord a pull and the saw fires right up, and my new and old phone flips out of my pocket. Old phone hits running saw chain and new phone hits the ground. Old phone parts laying everywhere, cover here, battery over there and I go ah s###. Well the new phone wasnt hurt and I put the old phone back together and it seems to still work, altho it isnt activated. I guess its time to stop putting my phone in my shirt pocket. I have carried my phone in my shirt pocket since I bought my first candybar phone, never a problem. Now I cant go fishing without the phone wanting to take a swim and I cant trim a tree without the phone diving out on a running saw chain. On a good note, no spam callers for the last few days.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Got a new phone today . Took it to the verizon store because I couldnt get it to load my contacts. I was lucky I had a old phone that still had the contacts in it. Laterly tho, phones dont seem to want to stay around. Got home, with both phones in my shirt pocket and was unloading a saw from back of truck. Well, there was this limb that has been bugging me while mowing so I decided to fire the saw and cut it off before putting the saw up. Gave the cord a pull and the saw fires right up, and my new and old phone flips out of my pocket. Old phone hits running saw chain and new phone hits the ground. Old phone parts laying everywhere, cover here, battery over there and I go ah s###. Well the new phone wasnt hurt and I put the old phone back together and it seems to still work, altho it isnt activated. I guess its time to stop putting my phone in my shirt pocket. I have carried my phone in my shirt pocket since I bought my first candybar phone, never a problem. Now I cant go fishing without the phone wanting to take a swim and I cant trim a tree without the phone diving out on a running saw chain. On a good note, no spam callers for the last few days.


If you get a phone case with some rubberized treads on it, it will stick to cotton shirts a lot better.

I like to carry my phone in pants pockets but the charging ports always get clogged with sawdust and dirt.


----------



## svk

Well tomorrow I will unload/stack the first load of boiler wood brought home. Going to try and do 10-12 loads over the summer. I have about a cord and a half of misc wood at home already too. Should help use up a lot of the windfall around the cabin.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Ironically I was just going to buy some Dewault 18v batts as the two I have are nearly toast after several years. Drop me a PM and I will help you. I also have a UPS shipping account and they have some shipping coupons for the next couple of weeks, if that can get them to you cheaper.


Thanks very much for this. I'll shoot you a PM with some tentative ideas/items and see what we can sort out. I did look briefly at the UPS site regarding Lithium batteries and they will take them but only on a dangerous goods contract with prescribed markings, etc. Hopefully it's not a rabbit hole that consumes hours to nut out or layers prohibitive costs on the shipping.

https://www.ups.com/assets/resources/media/en_US/pack_ship_batteries.pdf


Dahmer said:


> I’ll take the #2 position to help you out if needed.


 Chur Bro. Nice to know there are people on the other side of the world who'd help a brotha out.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks very much for this. I'll shoot you a PM with some tentative ideas/items and see what we can sort out. I did look briefly at the UPS site regarding Lithium batteries and they will take them but only on a dangerous goods contract with prescribed markings, etc. Hopefully it's not a rabbit hole that consumes hours to nut out or layers prohibitive costs on the shipping.
> 
> https://www.ups.com/assets/resources/media/en_US/pack_ship_batteries.pdf
> Chur Bro. Nice to know there are people on the other side of the world who'd help a brotha out.


Sure just let me know. I can mock up a shipping quote to see what they say and I know there is a box to check for dangerous stuff.


----------



## LondonNeil

with our politicians being so utterly ******** ************ ****!! **************************************************!!!! ! !!!! and the pound sinking without trace, I don't mind spending a few hours on the web to see if I can help you get something cheap


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> with our politicians being so utterly ******** ************ ****!! **************************************************!!!! ! !!!! and the pound sinking without trace, I don't mind spending a few hours on the web to see if I can help you get something cheap


Thanks Neil. I've been following that meltdown. Boofhead Boris is licking his lips. Farage is the smiling assassin who can handle way more than a few milkshakes. One good thing is how utterly exposed the whole lot of them have been as the self-serving, back stabbing utterly impotent tossers only interested in their own self-aggrandising and preservation. In other words, much like many politicians in many countries where the governance systems that masquerade as representative democracies are nothing more than adversarial shark tanks that are the very antithesis of good governance.

I love how the wool is slowly being pulled back from the general phalanx' eyes, all through Western democracies.

A report about our own parliament was just released, that looked into workplace culture and found it is rife with not just utterly atrocious bullying, but sexual assaults and inappropriate behaviour. One person, only just stood down yesterday when the news broke, has three different sexual assault allegations against him and nobody who was notified up the food chain there wanted to report it to the police, basically hanging the alleged victims out to twist.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> If you get a phone case with some rubberized treads on it, it will stick to cotton shirts a lot better.
> 
> I like to carry my phone in pants pockets but the charging ports always get clogged with sawdust and dirt.


I wear carpenter jeans and carry the phone in the leg pocket with the charging port down, works great.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I wear carpenter jeans and carry the phone in the leg pocket with the charging port down, works great.


The bottom of my pockets are loaded with sawdust so seems I am screwed whether it is up or down.


----------



## LondonNeil

we go to the polls tomorrow.....for european elections haha! i kid you not. i predict arecord low turnout and the 9 or so people that bother will NOT vote for any major party. Andrea Loathesome, the leader of the house of commons (a senior cabinet role) quit a few hours ago.... 'Strong and Stable' Theresa still has her fingers in her ears and Comrade Corbyn (leader of the opposition)....what a waste of oxygen. politicians of all flavours are useless right now..utter disaster.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> The bottom of my pockets are loaded with sawdust so seems I am screwed whether it is up or down.


I did carry mine portup and like you I always had trouble, turning the portdown for some reason prevents the chips from getting in the port, even when cutting all day, the chaps do keep out a lot of chips.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> we go to the polls tomorrow.....for european elections haha! i kid you not. i predict arecord low turnout and the 9 or so people that bother will NOT vote for any major party. Andrea Loathesome, the leader of the house of commons (a senior cabinet role) quit a few hours ago.... 'Strong and Stable' Theresa still has her fingers in her ears and Comrade Corbyn (leader of the opposition)....what a waste of oxygen. politicians of all flavours are useless right now..utter disaster.


If I remember correctly some of your ancestors felt that way, if I remember correctly they became Americans after the battle. Things keep getting worse here and we might have to do it again.


----------



## KiwiBro

The EP election results could be extremely interesting to say the least.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> If you get a phone case with some rubberized treads on it, it will stick to cotton shirts a lot better.
> 
> I like to carry my phone in pants pockets but the charging ports always get clogged with sawdust and dirt.


Yea, the phone that went fishing had one of those otter box rubber cases. I am putting off buying another one until I see if my suba buddy can find the sunk phone. I just have to be extra careful until then.


----------



## MustangMike

Buy some jeans with flapped cargo pockets and your phone will stay clean, it won't fall in the water, and you won't sit on it and break it! I got some canvas ones from Cabelas a few year back and I wear them a lot when cutting … a little more protection that blue jeans, and if it is cool I just wear them over my jeans.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont use a clothes dryer so my clothes are full of lint AND sawdust. My fone takes a beating. And my guns. When I fire my guns after carrying them the first shot sends a cloud of lint out of the gun. I have to clean the ports on my fone with a straitened paperclip or even better, a straitened staple.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> The bottom of my pockets are loaded with sawdust so seems I am screwed whether it is up or down.


I use a unicorn beetle case for my phone. It has built in plugs for all the ports. Never have problems with chips or pocket lint. Less then $30 on amazon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Well fellas, that little 18v chainsaw has surprised me. It seems to sense the load and keep chugging along with the wee 10" bar buried. I only got a few minutes to play with it today but so far so good. It's going to be so handy around the sawmill and on building sites. It feels like it can handle a longer bar too. Early days but first impressions are encouraging.


----------



## al-k

woodchip rookie said:


> When I fire my guns after carrying them the first shot sends a cloud of lint out


LMAO


----------



## woodchip rookie

It says "19" on it but its really a Glock Lint Bomb.


----------



## muddstopper

My new ecofriendly chainsaw.


----------



## cat10ken

And it's cordless!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cat10ken said:


> And it's cordless!


Probably a quick charge too, say, 1can.


----------



## svk

@Whitespider would enjoy this. Brand new whitewall bias ply tires for a classic car. 




And the old ones.


----------



## LondonNeil

Beech, talk to me about splitting beech, hand splitting beech....scrounge it or let it go? Never had it, not a common tree in South London. I know its Oak like density and burns fabulously, but seem to recall reading its a tight grained tough spitter..bit of a ripper not splitter? Its doable with x27 and 8lb stihl cleave hammer? if necessary i have wedges....no..no...i hate wedges...if necessary for the odd bit I have the 365 x-torq. I got a message from my tree guy...a car load of beech with my name on it on the pile. I'm gong to ave to try it aren't I? Oh and if it makes a difference its large bough wood, not trunk.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sat here with sweaty palms....watching the tv....Honold on El Cap with nothing but a chalk bag and balls of steel. Utter, utter nut case. amazing though


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Beech, talk to me about splitting beech, hand splitting beech....scrounge it or let it go? Never had it, not a common tree in South London. I know its Oak like density and burns fabulously, but seem to recall reading its a tight grained tough spitter..bit of a ripper not splitter? Its doable with x27 and 8lb stihl cleave hammer? if necessary i have wedges....no..no...i hate wedges...if necessary for the odd bit I have the 365 x-torq. I got a message from my tree guy...a car load of beech with my name on it on the pile. I'm gong to ave to try it aren't I? Oh and if it makes a difference its large bough wood, not trunk.


I'd go for it Neil. Beech around here is decent stuff. You can always noodle.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

BTU on American Beech is right with the best oaks.


LondonNeil said:


> Beech, talk to me about splitting beech, hand splitting beech....scrounge it or let it go? Never had it, not a common tree in South London. I know its Oak like density and burns fabulously, but seem to recall reading its a tight grained tough spitter..bit of a ripper not splitter? Its doable with x27 and 8lb stihl cleave hammer? if necessary i have wedges....no..no...i hate wedges...if necessary for the odd bit I have the 365 x-torq. I got a message from my tree guy...a car load of beech with my name on it on the pile. I'm gong to ave to try it aren't I? Oh and if it makes a difference its large bough wood, not trunk.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Brand new whitewall bias ply tires for a classic car.


Those for splitting rounds?

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

So it looks like Tuesday I'll be picking up my new scrounging truck. Found an 08 2500hd asking 7500 or best offer. The bed is rusted above the rear wheel wells but theres already talk of going aluminum flatbed so that's not a big deal to me. Best feature to me is the lever to work the t case instead of electronics.


----------



## Whitespider

svk said:


> @Whitespider would enjoy this. Brand new whitewall bias ply tires for a classic car


Damn right I do... classics should be correct.
I still remember when dad put radials on his '67 Shelby GT 350... I told him it was blasphemy.
*


----------



## MustangMike

I would use the Hydro to split Beech!

Hey, I had BFG Radial Trans Am's on my 70 Boss Mustang (I also put a 427 Ford Motor in it). With the "slapper" traction bars I was very hard to beat both straight line and in the corners!

I called it the "real" Boss Mustang. Always wanted to race a Boss 429, but could never find one out on the streets. The 429 motors were strong, but they were too long (had a large bore), so too much weight was in front of the front wheels, making them very hard to launch or corner.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's comments like that one that is why I'm nervous. If it's going to be tough to split by hand it's better to pass


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont use a clothes dryer so my clothes are full of lint AND sawdust. My fone takes a beating. And my guns. *When I fire my guns after carrying them the first shot sends a cloud of lint out of the gun.* I have to clean the ports on my fone with a straitened paperclip or even better, a straitened staple.



lol  sounds like a blunderbuss!

_just a sec! ... gotta clean out the lint first! ~_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Whitespider said:


> Damn right I do... classics should be correct.
> I still remember when dad put radials on his '67 Shelby GT 350... I told him it was blasphemy.
> *



today you can by radials for Model A's. $1200 or so a set of 4...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

worked on getting some recently scrounged wood further refined... but first I did some file work on my CS-271. the change was noticeable once I started to make chips!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ended my day with a full load. tenth or so of a cord. figure I have a bit over 2 cords on property here in town currently... this for outdoor use.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

started day with a camp fire. just getting going...


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> It's comments like that one that is why I'm nervous. If it's going to be tough to split by hand it's better to pass



That's the sort of attitude that loses Ashes. Man up and go get it! 

Edit: That's a cricket reference for the uninitiated.


----------



## LondonNeil

True. The worst that can happen is a couple of tanks through the noodlemaker.


----------



## JustJeff

Beech is great wood. Just like sugar maple it is fairly dense. Stack it in the round until next year, then hit it with the axe. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I would use the Hydro to split Beech!
> 
> Hey, I had BFG Radial Trans Am's on my 70 Boss Mustang (I also put a 427 Ford Motor in it). With the "slapper" traction bars I was very hard to beat both straight line and in the corners!
> 
> I called it the "real" Boss Mustang. Always wanted to race a Boss 429, but could never find one out on the streets. The 429 motors were strong, but they were too long (had a large bore), so too much weight was in front of the front wheels, making them very hard to launch or corner.


Back when the big block A-Body Mopars came out, all the car mags said they were for straight line driving only, too nose heavy and wouldn't corner. When I bought my 68 convertible, back in 99, the ole guy had radials on it. It was unbelievable how nice that thing would take curves. If I ever get it back together I'm going with the Coker/Firestone Wide Oval Redlines.


----------



## nighthunter

LondonNeil said:


> Beech, talk to me about splitting beech, hand splitting beech....scrounge it or let it go? Never had it, not a common tree in South London. I know its Oak like density and burns fabulously, but seem to recall reading its a tight grained tough spitter..bit of a ripper not splitter? Its doable with x27 and 8lb stihl cleave hammer? if necessary i have wedges....no..no...i hate wedges...if necessary for the odd bit I have the 365 x-torq. I got a message from my tree guy...a car load of beech with my name on it on the pile. I'm gong to ave to try it aren't I? Oh and if it makes a difference its large bough wood, not trunk.


 beech we have here is great stuff, far better than anything else we have. I split by hand and 90% is doable, it dries quick but can go punky quick aswell


----------



## MustangMike

The debate between the FE Ford Motors (incl 390, 406, 427) and the 429/460 was similar to the debate between the Chrysler Wedge (383/440) and the 426 Hemi.

The Hemi could make more power, and was preferred at the track, but on the street (w/o Wrinkle wall slicks) the lighter 440 (with a broader power band) was hard to beat.

My 427 was very strong from 1,000 RPM to 6,800 RPM. A lot of the aggressively built small blocks were much peakier with the power output, needed gears, and were harder to launch with street tires.

I had 3.50 gears, but a tranny from a 289 Mustang (first gear was 2.71 instead of 2.20 in the close ratio trannys), so I could drive on the highway, but was very tough to beat in the 1/4 mi. None of the none "tubbed" cars were beating me.

I had an original set of the T/As on the back, which had continuous tread lines around the circumference. Later versions had tread blocks, which dissipated water better but did not launch as well. I believe they were G-60 15s. They worked very well.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I'd like to do a 390 sometime. I have a good set if 352 4bbl heads that would make some compression. It's just hard to find old Ford's around here that frames aren't rusted out on.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got 2 more dumps to the shed before the rains.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> @Whitespider would enjoy this. Brand new whitewall bias ply tires for a classic car.
> View attachment 737699
> View attachment 737700
> 
> 
> And the old ones.
> View attachment 737698


Cokers on the VW


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Made some progress stacking. Looks terrible but who cares!





I have a stalker!


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> beech we have here is great stuff, far better than anything else we have. I split by hand and 90% is doable, it dries quick but can go punky quick aswell


excellent! fair chance the London beech is similar (although a lone garden tree can often be a different proposition) . it will be stacked in my wood shed and left to dry...not touched again until winter 21/22, i presume it will last....in my experience pretty much any wood lasts once dry. if you think not i could stack in another spot and burn earlier, how fast does it season thoroughly? i would not think it would be great this year


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> I'd like to do a 390 sometime. I have a good set if 352 4bbl heads that would make some compression. It's just hard to find old Ford's around here that frames aren't rusted out on.


I was always intrigued by the FE big blocks. Owned a few of those, a few 429 standard/460, and some 400M’s. As well as a host of small blocks. 

Never understood why the true big blocks were so damn heavy compared to the FE. Seems like the engineers got lazy halfway through designing that casting. 

Big blocks can make big power with minimal mods. FE’s take a bit more work. 400 Modified are cheap and last forever


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I had an odd ball 76 mercury grand marques 4dr 460 PI. That speed boat was not "fastest" but dayum torque was amazing. The best $200 beater ever. Had a 77 plain jane 460 grand marques and it was not even comparable.


----------



## svk

I had a 71 Lincoln 4 door but it had the highly desired 70’ D0VE casting block which I’m told was preferred for building race motors because the casting was stronger. That car was absolutely HUGE. Unfortunately it was power everything and most of the power motors had burned out. I crushed the car and sold the motor and C-6


----------



## MustangMike

The 390 Ford engine were about as rugged as any engine I can think of. I beat the snot out of several of them, and never had one let go.

The fastest Mustang I ever had was a 68 with a 390 and an aggressive solid lifter cam. Faster than my 427 and 428 Mustangs, beat all the cars at my college (including a 455 Goat, and ran down a 440 6 pack Super Bee like it was sitting still!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The 390 Ford engine were about as rugged as any engine I can think of. I beat the snot out of several of them, and never had one let go.
> 
> The fastest Mustang I ever had was a 68 with a 390 and an aggressive solid lifter cam. Faster than my 427 and 428 Mustangs, beat all the cars at my college (including a 455 Goat, and ran down a 440 6 pack Super Bee like it was sitting still!


Much like a saw, operator experience and engine tune goes a long way when you are drag racing.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I would use the Hydro to split Beech!
> 
> Hey, I had BFG Radial Trans Am's on my 70 Boss Mustang (I also put a 427 Ford Motor in it). With the "slapper" traction bars I was very hard to beat both straight line and in the corners!
> 
> I called it the "real" Boss Mustang. Always wanted to race a Boss 429, but could never find one out on the streets. The 429 motors were strong, but they were too long (had a large bore), so too much weight was in front of the front wheels, making them very hard to launch or corner.


I think you would have been very disappointed by the boss 9s performance. They were extremely choked up from the factory. The little 302 boss had a bigger carb then the 429. Either one is on my dream car list along with a 289 k code car in black like dads was.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> So it looks like Tuesday I'll be picking up my new scrounging truck. Found an 08 2500hd asking 7500 or best offer. The bed is rusted above the rear wheel wells but theres already talk of going aluminum flatbed so that's not a big deal to me. Best feature to me is the lever to work the t case instead of electronics.



Whats are the details on the truck James? Regular or extended cab? Long bed? Miles?

I’ve been looking for a 2500HD for a while now. Hard to find a four door without 150k plus on it that’s under $10k around here that’s not rusted to crap.


----------



## MustangMike

The Hi Po 289 did very well for itself in the early Mustangs! That solid cam motor often embarrassed a lot of Big Blocks.

Ford actually produced a 375 Hp 4 Bbl 390 in the mid 60s, along with a 401 HP 3 duce version, both with the 427 solid lifter cam. But in the 67/68 Mustangs, they came with restrictive exhaust manifolds and transverse mufflers that just killed the performance of the engine. (The cam was the same as in a 428 CJ).

Add Headers, dual exhaust and a richer jetted double pumper Holley and it was a night + day difference! I also went with a solid lifter cam, double roller TRW timing chain, and Mallory Photo Cell Electronic Ignition. It flew!


----------



## KiwiBro

I suppose my first car, a mini 850 that dad and I put a 1300cc into, doesn't really count. But that flying brick was so close to the ground 60 felt like 100. Thinking about it now, dad was wiser than I gave him credit for. Lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

If you are a mini fan, check project Binky on YouTube. You'll binge watch 24 episodes


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The 390 Ford engine were about as rugged as any engine I can think of. I beat the snot out of several of them, and never had one let go.
> 
> The fastest Mustang I ever had was a 68 with a 390 and an aggressive solid lifter cam. Faster than my 427 and 428 Mustangs, beat all the cars at my college (including a 455 Goat, and ran down a 440 6 pack Super Bee like it was sitting still!


All this Ford talk makes me want to go over to my buddies place and have him drag out the "Toad". An early 70's Pinto with a 351 Windsor. Mike this was what Dad brought home brand spanking new to take the family on a cross country trip in 1968. Had the 390 in it. He hit a deer with it and bent up the grill and the only one the dealer had was for a Torino GT.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Whats are the details on the truck James? Regular or extended cab? Long bed? Miles?
> 
> I’ve been looking for a 2500HD for a while now. Hard to find a four door without 150k plus on it that’s under $10k around here that’s not rusted to crap.


Crew cab, 8' bed. 180k miles. Pretty sure I can get him to take $6500. Lots of miles doesnt bother me I'm pretty sure I've never owned a vehicle that had under 150k on it when I bought it. Theres an 03 f350 v10 with 120k for $7900 I might go look at. That ones crew cab with a 6' bed.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Crew cab, 8' bed. 180k miles. Pretty sure I can get him to take $6500. Lots of miles doesnt bother me I'm pretty sure I've never owned a vehicle that had under 150k on it when I bought it. Theres an 03 f350 v10 with 120k for $7900 I might go look at. That ones crew cab with a 6' bed.


just saw this James.
https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-250-super-duty-2004/6896160982.html


----------



## James Miller

Took a ride yesterday stopped to put a penny between the wolf hounds paws and realised I didn't have any. Looked him in the eyes and the hair on my neck stood on end. Not the first time I've had that feeling on the battle fields but something was different this time not sure why.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, my Dad used to know a Ford Exec who got cars for him … my Mom had a 65 Country Squire (Light Metallic Blue) with a 390 4bbl. The car was pre-owned by Charlotte Ford (for 6 weeks) and had every available accessory! My Dad's car was a 64 Ford with a 352 4bbl that was pre-owned by the Exec for 6 months.

Those were the two cars I learned to drive on. I had a lot of fun with both of them.


----------



## svk

I can’t even remember some of the cars I’ve owned but I got a lot of miles out of was a 70’ LTD with 351W. Olive green with black vinyl roof.


----------



## svk

My rollback had a 390 block with 428 crank. Can’t remember if that made it a 406 or 410 CI. Real stout engine. 

One of the cam companies used to make a “camper/RV” cam that was a good grind with a very wide power band. I had a couple of big blocks with those cams. Great for strong daily drivers.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> just saw this James.
> https://york.craigslist.org/cto/d/york-250-super-duty-2004/6896160982.html


I sent that guy an email and the truck was claimed. Said there supposed to pick it up Wednesday. Hes go a let me know if they dont show. The chevy is 5 minutes from the house but that 250 is in better shape and less miles.


----------



## U&A

Small scrounge.[emoji1787]

Don’t mind the pallets those are going to the fire pit.









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> If you are a mini fan, check project Binky on YouTube. You'll binge watch 24 episodes


Just had a look. Wow. Good on them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had a family g2g at noon. Cool, cloudy and windy. Cut it short and was home by 4 lit the stove to get the house warmed up. 5 rolls around sun comes out wind let's up and probably gonna bump 70°F.

So I finished my first row in the wood shed.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> My rollback had a 390 block with 428 crank. Can’t remember if that made it a 406 or 410 CI. Real stout engine.
> 
> One of the cam companies used to make a “camper/RV” cam that was a good grind with a very wide power band. I had a couple of big blocks with those cams. Great for strong daily drivers.



The 390 block with 428 crank is a 410 Mercury Engine. The 428 block with a 390 crank is the 406, and with a larger bore yet (same crank) is the 427.

The 410 and 428 were externally balanced, so if you revved the piss out of them, they would often let go.

The 427 side oiler with cross bolted mains was the most durable. That is the Motor that finished 1,2+3 in the GT-40s at the 1966 24 hours of Lemans. All the oil went to the bearings, it was not drilled to run hydraulic lifters.


----------



## MustangMike

I cut and split some Oak and Beech in my back lot today. Some by hand, some with the hydro.

I was trying to cut through a Black Oak log and I saw sparks and my chain stopped cutting! I set the 2 rounds on end and split what I could with the X-27. Found and electrical insulator buried about 3" deep in the wood! Barely a mark on it, will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

A guy that worked in the machine shop I dealt with had a 65 Shelby fast back, white with blue stripe, one of the prettiest cars ever made. He also had a TVR Griffith with a 289 in it, It was a cool ride also. I learned pretty early that a lot of guys had a ton of money in their cars, and they were dogs on the street. None could get traction, unless they had slicks. When I was street racing no one had started tubbing cars yet. We would radius the wheel wells or just bend the lips up and get an extra inch or so of rubber under them. My last street car was a slightly warmed over 340 Swinger. Headers, Lunati Cam, Offenhauser 360 duel port intake and a Holly 780. I had traction trouble too, but if I kept the r's down on launch it was a killer stop light to stop light. I couldn't drive it on a highway at all. A friend was parting out a drag car and I bought the 489 gears out of it. 489's are a lot of gear on the street. I had 513's in my front engine dragster, and thought about putting them in the Swinger. The 489's were crazy, the 513's would have been stupid.


----------



## Logger nate

Snow melted enough to get to one of my scrounge areas. Some nice dead standing red fir there, only problem is they are on down hill side of the road
Fell one up the hill towards the road, little closer but was still pretty tired when I got done
Nice weather for cutting wood, about 45*, still little snow around 
Had to work for it but real nice wood
Seriously thinking about a chainsaw winch sense most of the wood I cut is a ways from the road on steep ground. Also thinking about one of these to make packing wood to trailer easier. Tongs look good for carrying the 5’ lengths but the wood gripper isn’t limited to size for blocks but wouldn’t work for longer pieces, anyone used these? Any advice?

If I had 2 of either one would make carrying 2 blocks at a time much easier, especially bigger blocks.


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like you got some exercise there Nate. Great pics as usual, nice looking wood. How much do those big rounds weigh, can you chuck one on the scales for us?


----------



## cantoo

Logger, I have the gripper, it won't hook onto ash that I have. Maybe on softwood but I doubt it. Tips are too dull.


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks cowboy. Yeah I’m not in the best shape, lol. I really do enjoy the work/exercise, just trying to keep issues with back and wrist down. Just weighed one of the larger ones it was 50 lbs. pretty light compared to the hardwood blocks I’m sure.


----------



## Logger nate

cantoo said:


> Logger, I have the gripper, it won't hook onto ash that I have. Maybe on softwood but I doubt it. Tips are too dull.


Thanks cantoo, I wondered about that, this dry red fir is pretty hard. Maybe I would be better off just getting a chainsaw winch to pull them to road. Just never liked skidding wood because of the dirt, our sandy soil is pretty hard on chains and I like using square ground chisel chain.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate, would you want a pic of the winch system I made up to fit in the receiver hitch of my truck? Hook a strap or chain on the log and drag it to ya.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

People down the road had a dead ash and elm cut but left the wood for me. Started today to haul but thunderstorms ended that, got 2 truck loads and 3 more left. Finish it Monday, get pics then. Dropped the 2 off at the older couple’s place along with the rest, probably have 5 cords there now so they’re looking good for this coming winter, gotta start splitting it soon.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate, would you want a pic of the winch system I made up to fit in the receiver hitch of my truck? Hook a strap or chain on the log and drag it to ya.


Yes I would please.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Thanks cowboy. Yeah I’m not in the best shape, lol. I really do enjoy the work/exercise, just trying to keep issues with back and wrist down. Just weighed one of the larger ones it was 50 lbs. pretty light compared to the hardwood blocks I’m sure.



No need for the disclaimer, Nate. About 477,000 BTUs in that round then, on the basis that there are about 21,000kJ per kilo of softwood (vs 19,000kJ for hardwood). Much better to be lumping dry rounds up a hill if you can rather than green.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Not scrounge related but maybe you’ll get a laugh. Took wife to breakfast before we did our shopping. #1 You know you’re getting old when the music you listened to in in high school is now playing in restaurants and elevators. #2 Waitress asked if we had plans and told her we might go to a dog show. She said she would tell her niece, she loves animals. She said her niece traded hard labor for horse riding lessons at the stable. One day her niece told her she gave up on the lessons because she wasn’t good at it. She asked her niece why she wasn’t good at riding. The niece replied, “ I’m good at riding, it’s the hard labor I’m not good at.”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Yes I would please.


Tomorrow looks real busy but I’ll try Monday for pics from a couple angles and post them for ya. I’ll tag you so you know they’re up. Works slick.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Tomorrow looks real busy but I’ll try Monday for pics from a couple angles and post them for ya. I’ll tag you so you know they’re up. Works slick.


Sounds good, thank you!


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Not scrounge related but maybe you’ll get a laugh. Took wife to breakfast before we did our shopping. #1 You know you’re getting old when the music you listened to in in high school is now playing in restaurants and elevators. #2 Waitress asked if we had plans and told her we might go to a dog show. She said she would tell her niece, she loves animals. She said her niece traded hard labor for horse riding lessons at the stable. One day her niece told her she gave up on the lessons because she wasn’t good at it. She asked her niece why she wasn’t good at riding. The niece replied, “ I’m good at riding, it’s the hard labor I’m not good at.”



LMAO

The hard labor comment 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Thanks cantoo, I wondered about that, this dry red fir is pretty hard. Maybe I would be better off just getting a chainsaw winch to pull them to road. Just never liked skidding wood because of the dirt, our sandy soil is pretty hard on chains and I like using square ground chisel chain.


I've seen guys use a sled when winching logs uphill. Depending on diameter, they cut 5-8ft lengths and strap a few on the skid and winch it up. Keeps the logs out of the dirt and the leading edge of the sled keeps from digging in. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Thanks cantoo, I wondered about that, this dry red fir is pretty hard. Maybe I would be better off just getting a chainsaw winch to pull them to road. Just never liked skidding wood because of the dirt, our sandy soil is pretty hard on chains and I like using square ground chisel chain.



Way back when I got serious about 'wooding' I added a tow hook to the front of my F150 2x, picked up some logging chains, snatch blocks and cables. Skidded a lot of wood with them. Rigging for a 4x advantage moved logs I wouldn't have thought possible. Then I was given a chainsaw winch. Not for me. I tried it once. I could rig up a 2x pull just as fast for my pickup and move the load way faster than the chainsaw winch could. Of course that winch was a "Rule" run by a Homey XL2.


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> Way back when I got serious about 'wooding' I added a tow hook to the front of my F150 2x, picked up some logging chains, snatch blocks and cables. Skidded a lot of wood with them. Rigging for a 4x advantage moved logs I wouldn't have thought possible. Then I was given a chainsaw winch. Not for me. I tried it once. I could rig up a 2x pull just as fast for my pickup and move the load way faster than the chainsaw winch could. Of course that winch was a "Rule" run by a Homey XL2.


Yeah I bought 200’ of cable and a snatch block last year to try that, the problem is their narrow one lane roads and it’s hard to do that without blocking traffic. Not lots of traffic but enough to be a problem. Thought with chainsaw winch I could hook to a tree by the road and stay out of the way, also more versatile and could skid unlimited distance. I know chainsaw winches can be a pain to use but just seemed like best option so far. Technically not supposed to “skid” the wood but I think they are more referring to driving out through the trees dragging logs.


----------



## nighthunter

@LondonNeil, out in the open for a couple of months would be the best place for that beech unless your shed is open. It gets mouldy with no air. Maybe move it to the shed when its dry


----------



## bigfellascott

cantoo said:


> As much as I love my 261, I would also like to kick the flipping cap engineers in the knuts. Justed filled it up to head to the bush. View attachment 735010



Yep can't say I'm a fan of the stupid bloody things either, they seem fiddly to get back in the right spot to tighten them up, I much prefer the old screw in type like what's on the 029s and 394, they never leak.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> My last street car was a slightly warmed over 340 Swinger



A built 340 in a light car was very competitive on the street, I saw a few that were super good runners.

One of my friends had a 69 Chevelle, he put a built 69 Z-28 (302) engine in it with 4:56 gears and traction bars … beat almost everyone off the line and few were able to catch him.


----------



## dancan

Nate , get a Portable winch https://www.portablewinch.com/ca_en/ and some non stretch line .
The log tongs are my go to .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nate , get a Portable winch https://www.portablewinch.com/ca_en/ and some non stretch line .
> The log tongs are my go to .


Thanks Dan!


----------



## LondonNeil

nighthunter said:


> @LondonNeil, out in the open for a couple of months would be the best place for that beech unless your shed is open. It gets mouldy with no air. Maybe move it to the shed when its dry


Cheers. It may sit about a short while until I get to bucking and splitting. The shed is just an old garden shed 8'6x 6'6 inside, door and two windows removed though so it seems to get enough air. I've filled it with fresh felled Oak before and it dries fine.


----------



## James Miller

Had to replace the primer on the FIL FS75. This was a scrounge about 2 years ago and actually runs pretty good for a stihl trimmer . Hopefully I have a reason to fire up a saw soon but this will have to do for now.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nate , get a Portable winch https://www.portablewinch.com/ca_en/ and some non stretch line .
> The log tongs are my go to .


Those winches look pretty good, like the idea of unlimited rope length and not having to keep a cable going on a drum from bunching up.
What make log tongs you using?


----------



## svk

Got two more shitty balsam out of the way and heaped up a bunch of brush from last year’s wind storms. And another load of boiler aspen with a little spruce to boot. 







9mm bullet. Quite the turn of trajectory once it hit wood!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Still stacking...


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Those winches look pretty good, like the idea of unlimited rope length and not having to keep a cable going on a drum from bunching up.
> What make log tongs you using?



I have a 10" Jonsered and Wetterlings plus a 12" Wetterlings .
Stay away from the Chinese junk .

I have a friend that has a one man treeco , He know's that I can get around in the woods pretty good by myself and he asked me for my thots on moving logs a couple of years ago .
I explained what I had , we discussed what he had then I recommended him the portawinch .
A year later he told me that it was one of his best purchases , he loves it .
He got the skid cone and is more than pleased , the last time we talked he was going to order the bigger pulley that speeds up line speed .
Hmm , I should call and borrow it to test


----------



## JustJeff

Man I wish it would quit raining for a while. My place is so wet and the phone is ringing ,,," I have elm down, beech, apple, need it gone!". Aaaaaaarrrgh! I did fire up the junkyard homelite today to trim a landscape timber. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Still burning here to keep the chill off ...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I filled the wood box for the last time. Burning a little this evening but mostly trash. Was Tee shirt weather today! About time!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I have a 10" Jonsered and Wetterlings plus a 12" Wetterlings .
> Stay away from the Chinese junk .
> 
> I have a friend that has a one man treeco , He know's that I can get around in the woods pretty good by myself and he asked me for my thots on moving logs a couple of years ago .
> I explained what I had , we discussed what he had then I recommended him the portawinch .
> A year later he told me that it was one of his best purchases , he loves it .
> He got the skid cone and is more than pleased , the last time we talked he was going to order the bigger pulley that speeds up line speed .
> Hmm , I should call and borrow it to test


Skidding cone especially if the permits are looking at residual damage, etc. Even a plastic barrel works surprisingly well if it has one of those tapered bottoms but I find them a hassle to transport along with everything else. Portable winch now do a battery model too. Might be useful for just pulling a few trees rather than a full day of it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Neil, Farage's Brexit Party first in EP elections, daylight second. I consider this and the other countries populist swings in their EP elections to be fantastic. Why? Because the population now demands change and accountability in the EU, and the populations will get precisely none. The levels of the EP that count the most are a closed shop and this is about to become increasingly obvious. About time more people realised this.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> I have a 10" Jonsered and Wetterlings plus a 12" Wetterlings .
> Stay away from the Chinese junk .
> 
> I have a friend that has a one man treeco , He know's that I can get around in the woods pretty good by myself and he asked me for my thots on moving logs a couple of years ago .
> I explained what I had , we discussed what he had then I recommended him the portawinch .
> A year later he told me that it was one of his best purchases , he loves it .
> He got the skid cone and is more than pleased , the last time we talked he was going to order the bigger pulley that speeds up line speed .
> Hmm , I should call and borrow it to test


Thanks Dan, good to know. Was looking at the Husqvarna (same as johnsered?) and the Fiskars ones.
Yeah those winches sounds like they would work real well, kinda spendy but might be worth it. Was planning on hanging a pulley up in a tree to get some lift and keep the log from digging in. Skidding cone looks like it would help too, yeah you need to test it.


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff, we got 2" of rain yesterday. Wife told me to watch the grandchildren for awhile so I did. Let's just say the parents and her likely won't ask me to do it again soon. I did watch them closely and provided a few ideas for them. That poor poplar is covered in moss because we have had so much rain. The puddle was gone an hour after the rain stopped.


----------



## svk

Torched the pile and cooked some ribs (not on the fire). Drizzling now. Almost 20K steps on the Fitbit today and didn’t even get outside till 11 AM.


----------



## KiwiBro

After that splash pool they just need a hot drink (of coffee) and some food (bags of lollies) and then they are ready to hand back to M&D.


----------



## H-Ranch

More highly valuable black walnut from the FIL. His 261 cut enough from the stack of logs with one tank of fuel to fill the 8' bed somewhat neatly stacked just over the bed rails.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> More highly valuable black walnut from the FIL. His 261 cut enough from the stack of logs with one tank of fuel to fill the 8' bed somewhat neatly stacked just over the bed rails.View attachment 738245


Throw that over in the HVBW thread too. Thousands of dollars worth!


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> JustJeff, we got 2" of rain yesterday. Wife told me to watch the grandchildren for awhile so I did. Let's just say the parents and her likely won't ask me to do it again soon. I did watch them closely and provided a few ideas for them. That poor poplar is covered in moss because we have had so much rain. The puddle was gone an hour after the rain stopped.
> View attachment 738236
> View attachment 738237
> View attachment 738238



Looks FUN!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Seriously thinking about a chainsaw winch sense most of the wood I cut is a ways from the road on steep ground.



I think in your area you could really use one. Truck works fine if you got the space but a winch can work anywhere.

They may not be the quickest but time moves differently when you're not humping rounds up a mountain.

With a little bit of rigging knowledge something could be setup quickly that just trounces moving em by hand.

This is about winches in general, not specifically chainsaw winches. Definitely go for a capstain set up, you won't regret not having to reset constantly.


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been burning some of the big manna gum scrounged back in November 2017.




It is medium density as eucalypts go but the thing I really like about it is how clean the heartwood is. Almost no ash at all so the coals burn down really well.




The sapwood and especially the bark is another matter. That stuff is firepit material but if you can get a good size trunk there's a large amount of great burning wood - and they do get big around here.


----------



## LondonNeil

It looks like the euro elections are a rejection of the major parties as they've failed us, can't get anything done and have no new ideas. 
Utterly farcical. May is stepping down so the Tories are fighting it out to elect a new leader (and PM). Public don't like any of them. Labour ought to think about how it will re-engage the electorate too.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> It looks like the euro elections are a rejection of the major parties...


Couldn't agree more and it's perfectly predictable. The veneer of democracy will be stripped away when the new choices also disappoint. Then it gets interesting ;-)


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> JustJeff, we got 2" of rain yesterday. Wife told me to watch the grandchildren for awhile so I did. Let's just say the parents and her likely won't ask me to do it again soon. I did watch them closely and provided a few ideas for them. That poor poplar is covered in moss because we have had so much rain. The puddle was gone an hour after the rain stopped.
> View attachment 738236
> View attachment 738237
> View attachment 738238


I love it! I wish my puddles disappeared that fast. It's clay here, once dry it's great but it's taking forever this year. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Need to get some of these running again starting to look like a saw graveyard. Need carb kit, lines, and filter for the 111 then should be good to go. So my question to you fellow scroungers/saw nuts what goes on the bench next?


----------



## 95custmz

The easy fixes go on the bench next. The ones that require time or money get put on the back burner until winter. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738285
> Need to get some of these running again starting to look like a saw graveyard. Need carb kit, lines, and filter for the 111 then should be good to go. So my question to you fellow scroungers/saw nuts what goes on the bench next?


You've seen my bench James. It's never empty.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738285
> Need to get some of these running again starting to look like a saw graveyard. Need carb kit, lines, and filter for the 111 then should be good to go. So my question to you fellow scroungers/saw nuts what goes on the bench next?


Hey I see 55 parts....want a couple saws to put together so you can use that recoil and clutch cover.....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

If you’re laying on a beach, never forget this one.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Nate , get a Portable winch https://www.portablewinch.com/ca_en/


Seen the gasoline models. The battery units look interesting. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Battery would be stealthy , that coupled with a battery saw and a Tesla could turn someone into a Wood Scrounging Ninja lol


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 738330
> If you’re laying on a beach, never forget this one.



My grandfather gave me this yesterday. He was with the 2nd during the invasion of Germany. In his mind the men that stormed the beaches were some of the bravest men to ever walk the planet.
Hope you all had a good memorial day.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Hey I see 55 parts....want a couple saws to put together so you can use that recoil and clutch cover.....


If you look under the drawer in the bench you'll see the 55 carcass those covers came off of. Theres a 51 P&C on the shelf for it that Del sent me. Other then that I need basicly everything but bearings and seals and maybe those to. Was supposed to be my first project saw but i decided it would be a better parts saw.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> The easy fixes go on the bench next. The ones that require time or money get put on the back burner until winter. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping to have insulation and drywall or plywood up for next winter. Hard to keep an old chicken shed warm with a box heater and no insulation. Wanted it done for this past winter but it didn't happen.


----------



## MustangMike

As my Dad (also a WW II Vet) used to say "the real heroes are buried on foreign soil".

He was in the reserves when the war broke out, and they reclassified his Artillery unit to 771 Tank Destroyers.

This was their symbol, a latter group stole their name!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Battery would be stealthy , that coupled with a battery saw and a Tesla could turn someone into a Wood Scrounging Ninja lol


Could be a new take on "Midnight Autos".

But I could rant for days about Tesla ;-)
this is not the ninja scroungers vehicle of choice. Nothing stealthy about burning the whole forest down, unless that's one heck of a distraction to escape detection:


----------



## dancan

Free heat or spensive heat ?


Lol


----------



## dancan

Well , here's a little derail , we have an Australian celeb here in Nova Scotia (he doesn't like the term "hero")

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/thai-cave-rescue-anesthetist-diver-visiting-1.5151661


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> As my Dad (also a WW II Vet) used to say "the real heroes are buried on foreign soil".
> 
> He was in the reserves when the war broke out, and they reclassified his Artillery unit to 771 Tank Destroyers.
> 
> This was their symbol, a latter group stole their name!


That was a tough job. The German tanks had us out gunned and out armoured for a good period of the early part of the war.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Well , here's a little derail , we have an Australian celeb here in Nova Scotia (he doesn't like the term "hero")
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/thai-cave-rescue-anesthetist-diver-visiting-1.5151661


Can you ask him what he thinks about fellow cave diver Vernon Unworth's defamation case (trial is October, IIRC) against Tesla's Elon Musk for the latter calling him "pedo guy" and other typically (for Musk) unrestrained BS? Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Free heat or spensive heat ?
> 
> 
> Lol


It's certainly not eco-heat.


----------



## U&A

Had to share the picture of the play structure i finished making today with the American flage PROUDLY flying!! 

I will never forget the sacrifices made for me to have the freedom to be able to build this for my son.
[emoji41][emoji41][emoji869][emoji869][emoji869][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]














Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Had to share the picture of the play structure i finished making today with the American flage PROUDLY flying!!
> 
> I will never forget the sacrifices made for me to have the freedom to be able to build this for my son.
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji869][emoji869][emoji869][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


beats the pants off that one in the background.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I scrounged alot of miles on the bike this weekend. Does that count? Oh. And bugs. And food.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> As my Dad (also a WW II Vet) used to say "the real heroes are buried on foreign soil".
> 
> He was in the reserves when the war broke out, and they reclassified his Artillery unit to 771 Tank Destroyers.
> 
> This was their symbol, a latter group stole their name!


Very nice. My grandpa’s cousin was in the 899th TD battalion. I have his Purple Heart. 

I have a bowl with a similar emblem.


----------



## svk

Enjoying probably the last mosquito free “weekend” evening till fall.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Enjoying probably the last mosquito free “weekend” evening till fall.
> 
> View attachment 738364



You forgot to tie your shoelaces.....

Oh..... wait......[emoji1787]. 

Enjoy sir! They just started biting today here. Have seen them but they have been “non-bitey” for a few weeks. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Northern WV/PA guys...wake up....heavy storms headed your way


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Northern WV/PA guys...wake up....heavy storms headed your way


Looks pretty bad.
We went out fishing earlier and it rained a little, but the main part that was supposed to hit here broke up and we just had a few hard downpours.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Enjoy sir! They just started biting today here. Have seen them but they have been “non-bitey” for a few weeks.


Slide on over, they're bitey here lol.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> That was a tough job. The German tanks had us out gunned and out armoured for a good period of the early part of the war.



They were out gunned for the entire war. Even the 90 mm Pershing that was introduced in the final months of the war did not have the armor of a Tiger, and the German 88 had a larger powder base and more range and penetration.

Tank Destroyers were given Half Tracks or Modified Shermans because they wanted them to respond more quickly (rather than have heavy armor). The modified Shermans had open tops and were vulnerable to hand grenades, but it allowed them to spot German Tanks sooner.

My Dad did not talk about it much, but he did tell my brother and I about the first time they encountered a Tiger Tank. The Army told those poor guys that their equipment was equal to anything out there. 13 US Tanks approached a Tiger Tank they thought was looking the wrong way, and opened fire. The shells "bounced off of it like ping pong balls", and the Tiger wheeled around and blew away 9 of the 13 tanks … the rest ran (our tanks were faster, because they were lighter and ran on gas instead of diesel).

The combination of gas and munitions resulted in many poor outcomes. If you got hit, you had almost no time to get out.

My Dad said we prevailed because we were able to replace the soldiers we lost, and the Germans were not. He was one of only two men who were in the original reserve unit and returned at the end of the war. My Mom told us he told her it was just a matter of when, not if, and he never expected to come home.

He also said we were fortunate Hitler attacked Russia, because if they had not, they likely would have prevailed over England, and if we did not have that foothold from which to launch D Day, we could not have done it.

He also said that at least 3 times he should have been killed, but the shells did not explode. The Germans used forced labor (mostly Polish) to manufacture their munitions. They often sabotaged the shells even though the penalty for doing so was death.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Northern WV/PA guys...wake up....heavy storms headed your way


Nothing here yet. Phone said it would probably rain all night.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I scrounged up a new (to me) scrounging vehicle this weekend. The irony is that I have 3-4 years of wood, so I don't need to scrounge at the moment. 



2017
just over 29,000 miles (off lease)
Big Horn package
5.7L V8, 4x4, 3.21 rear end
It's WAY nicer than I need, but it has what I want and the price was right.


----------



## MustangMike

Was trying to buck up some Black Oak the other day, but had some difficulty:

(My 3rd pic won't load on this site, but it is on the other site).


----------



## MustangMike

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I scrounged up a new (to me) scrounging vehicle this weekend. The irony is that I have 3-4 years of wood, so I don't need to scrounge at the moment.
> View attachment 738409
> 
> 
> 2017
> just over 29,000 miles (off lease)
> Big Horn package
> 5.7L V8, 4x4, 3.21 rear end
> It's WAY nicer than I need, but it has what I want and the price was right.



Nice truck, best of luck with it!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Was trying to buck up some Black Oak the other day, but had some difficulty:
> 
> (My 3rd pic won't load on this site, but it is on the other site).



I prefer semi-chisel when cutting electrical insulators.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I scrounged up a new (to me) scrounging vehicle this weekend. The irony is that I have 3-4 years of wood, so I don't need to scrounge at the moment.
> View attachment 738409
> 
> 
> 2017
> just over 29,000 miles (off lease)
> Big Horn package
> 5.7L V8, 4x4, 3.21 rear end
> It's WAY nicer than I need, but it has what I want and the price was right.


There good trucks. My buddy had one for awhile with no problems.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Nothing here yet. Phone said it would probably rain all night.



Tornado warnings here in Philly. Rarity in these parts. Reports of touchdown just West of us.


----------



## dancan

Ryan A said:


> Tornado warnings here in Philly. Rarity in these parts. Reports of touchdown just West of us.



Stay safe !


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We have tornado watch and flood warnings until 9 PM. Rain intensity has been unbelievable.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Tornado warnings here in Philly. Rarity in these parts. Reports of touchdown just West of us.


Saw that Ryan on the 6 oclock news. Stay safe buddy. Make sure ya have some sharp chains in case a bunch of wood happens.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> We have tornado watch and flood warnings until 9 PM. Rain intensity has been unbelievable.


No rain here since a sprinkle this morning. All the rain has missed us the last several days.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Saw that Ryan on the 6 oclock news. Stay safe buddy. Make sure ya have some sharp chains in case a bunch of wood happens.



Almost certain I’ll be updating this thread with new scrounged wood shortly. Just got a new tank vent put in the 262xp and the postman just delivered a Walboro carb kit in the mail today. 

Currently doing some laundry in the basement, drinking one of Philadelphia’s finest brews and reading threads on AS. Life is good


----------



## muddstopper

No rain now or in near future, temps 90f. Even the grass aint growing.


----------



## James Miller

Can someone identify this tree for me. Pretty sure it's some kind of maple but I'm just a firewood hack.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Calling for 2” of rain tonight.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Enjoying probably the last mosquito free “weekend” evening till fall.
> 
> View attachment 738364


Very nice!


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738466
> Can someone identify this tree for me. Pretty sure it's some kind of maple but I'm just a firewood hack.



Red Maple. Look on the ground for “helicopters” as we used to call them as kids.


----------



## MustangMike

Thunder boomers and rain just rolled in.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate last 2 days have been nuts, I’ll get your winch pics tomorrow.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate last 2 days have been nuts, I’ll get your winch pics tomorrow.


No worry, will be awhile before I can get a winch anyway, thanks. 
Sounds like you might need a boat..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> No worry, will be awhile before I can get a winch anyway, thanks.
> Sounds like you might need a boat..


Have a boat, might need an ark!


----------



## Logger nate

Went over to moms to cut a aspen that fell over this winter from the heavy snow and went across the fence. My brother found it when he was checking fence and told me it was an aspen so I figured the husky 550 should be plenty, when I got there I started thinking I should have brought a bigger saw
Pretty big aspen for this area, the 550 managed to get it done though

One of the stems landed on a 6’ post and pushed it in the ground 
After that was able to get some of her wood split from last year


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Went over to moms to cut a aspen that fell over this winter from the heavy snow and went across the fence. My brother found it when he was checking fence and told me it was an aspen so I figured the husky 550 should be plenty, when I got there I started thinking I should have brought a bigger sawView attachment 738487
> Pretty big aspen for this area, the 550 managed to get it done thoughView attachment 738488
> View attachment 738489
> One of the stems landed on a 6’ post and pushed it in the ground View attachment 738493
> After that was able to get some of her wood split from last yearView attachment 738494


What's up Nate.
I was just thinking of that big aspen at Steves today when I saw a huge one that was part dead, looked just about like that one, huge .
Dang that's one bad husky .
By the way what's that green stuff all over the ground .


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged up a little Pine today, for the outdoor fire pit.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> What's up Nate.
> I was just thinking of that big aspen at Steves today when I saw a huge one that was part dead, looked just about like that one, huge .
> Dang that's one bad husky .
> By the way what's that green stuff all over the ground .


Hey Brett, yeah I was kinda bummed when I saw it, biggest one around here, kinda neat old tree. 
Lol, little husky does pretty good, did a mild muffler mod, seemed to gain a little and off idle hesitation is almost gone, I really should get firm wear updated, I’ve heard that helps too. Nearest dealer is about 80 miles away though. 
Nice to see some green, was white not too long ago.
What you been up to?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Hey Brett, yeah I was kinda bummed when I saw it, biggest one around here, kinda neat old tree.
> Lol, little husky does pretty good, did a mild muffler mod, seemed to gain a little and off idle hesitation is almost gone, I really should get firm wear updated, I’ve heard that helps too. Nearest dealer is about 80 miles away though.
> Nice to see some green, was white not too long ago.
> What you been up to?


I'm not 100% on doing the updates, if my autotunes run well I leave them alone. I only had two that didn't run well, one was an early 550 that had a slight bog off idle, little blip of the throttle and it was fine; the other I adjusted the air purge and it was fine. Muffler mod makes a big difference on the 550/562, unfortunately if you over do it they get real loud .
It's been green here for a while now, the last tree to get its leaves are the locust, they are getting leaves right now.
Been working on the woodshed, should be getting the east side sided soon, I'm determined to have the shed done before my 60th birthday . 
The floors in the bays and an apron were poured last week and I got the grade on the front done yesterday(looks different than the pictures below), and I have most the skirt boards on it, just missing one section and then I will backfill it all a little more.
Shouldn't be long and it will be filled with scrounged wood .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'm not 100% on doing the updates, if my autotunes run well I leave them alone. I only had two that didn't run well, one was an early 550 that had a slight bog off idle, little blip of the throttle and it was fine; the other I adjusted the air purge and it was fine. Muffler mod makes a big difference on the 550/562, unfortunately if you over do it they get real loud .
> It's been green here for a while now, the last tree to get its leaves are the locust, they are getting leaves right now.
> Been working on the woodshed, should be getting the east side sided soon, I'm determined to have the shed done before my 60th birthday .
> The floors in the bays and an apron were poured last week and I got the grade on the front done yesterday(looks different than the pictures below), and I have most the skirt boards on it, just missing one section and then I will backfill it all a little more.
> Shouldn't be long and it will be filled with scrounged wood .
> View attachment 738503
> View attachment 738504


Yeah part of the reason I haven’t had it updated yet is my older 550 ran better than this one (and I don’t like going to the city) . 
Been like Alaska around here this year, white one day green the next, happened pretty fast.
That’s a very nice woodshed! Should work well. Now you just gotta fill it


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Went over to moms to cut a aspen that fell over this winter from the heavy snow and went across the fence. My brother found it when he was checking fence and told me it was an aspen so I figured the husky 550 should be plenty, when I got there I started thinking I should have brought a bigger sawView attachment 738487
> Pretty big aspen for this area, the 550 managed to get it done thoughView attachment 738488
> View attachment 738489
> One of the stems landed on a 6’ post and pushed it in the ground View attachment 738493
> After that was able to get some of her wood split from last yearView attachment 738494


My 550XP is very light on the juice but when you get into big stuff it gets pretty thirsty.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'm not 100% on doing the updates, if my autotunes run well I leave them alone. I only had two that didn't run well, one was an early 550 that had a slight bog off idle, little blip of the throttle and it was fine; the other I adjusted the air purge and it was fine. Muffler mod makes a big difference on the 550/562, unfortunately if you over do it they get real loud .
> It's been green here for a while now, the last tree to get its leaves are the locust, they are getting leaves right now.
> Been working on the woodshed, should be getting the east side sided soon, I'm determined to have the shed done before my 60th birthday .
> The floors in the bays and an apron were poured last week and I got the grade on the front done yesterday(looks different than the pictures below), and I have most the skirt boards on it, just missing one section and then I will backfill it all a little more.
> Shouldn't be long and it will be filled with scrounged wood .
> View attachment 738503
> View attachment 738504


That is a work of art Brett, very nice!


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Scrounged up a little Pine today, for the outdoor fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you burning in that Warm Morning grill?


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Are you burning in that Warm Morning grill?



Lol. No, the grill has natural gas piped in. The pine will be burned in the small fire pit in the pic.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Last night. I don’t know if she had a fawn nearby or was being chased by predators or both but she was very alert and looking in both directions.


----------



## James Miller

If the other one was red maple. What species is this? Trying to figure out what kinds of maples we have on the property.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738595
> If the other one was red maple. What species is this? Trying to figure out what kinds of maples we have on the property.


Thinking it is still red maple, their bark and leaves can vary greatly.


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Thinking it is still red maple, their bark and leaves can vary greatly.



Looks like Silver Maple. https://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Looks like Silver Maple. https://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not think it is deeply forked enough to be silver


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738595
> If the other one was red maple. What species is this? Trying to figure out what kinds of maples we have on the property.


Can you get us a few pictures of the bark and the tree itself


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah part of the reason I haven’t had it updated yet is my older 550 ran better than this one (and I don’t like going to the city) .
> Been like Alaska around here this year, white one day green the next, happened pretty fast.
> That’s a very nice woodshed! Should work well. Now you just gotta fill it


That stinks the other ran better. The 2016 I have now is a great runner, but I still enjoy my 346's even though with similar mods the 550 wins all categories except personal preference. 
I don't blame you, if I can avoid the city I do too.
It changed quick here too and there was almost no mud season which is very odd, we've been making up for missing the rain the last week or so.
Swing by and you can help me fill it .


Jeffkrib said:


> My 550XP is very light on the juice but when you get into big stuff it gets pretty thirsty.


I haven't noticed that too much, they sip fuel compared to a standard carbed 50cc saw though in big or small wood.


svk said:


> That is a work of art Brett, very nice!


Thanks Steve, I like it a lot.
Would have been nice to pour the center bay too, but I want to keep saving for my big pole building and even if the cost of doing the center bay is a mere 1% of the big pole building I had to be wise and wait. The cost of materials needs to go down a bit, then I plan to pull the permit and start on it; some would say that will never happen, how close you think we are to it.


----------



## MustangMike

The first one may be Black Maple (if the wood is hard)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_nigrum


----------



## James Miller

Were gonna find out if the first ones hard maple or not as half of its laying on my kids swingset and trampoline.
and this one smashed my deck and is laying against the back of the house. 
Believe we may have caught a small tornado.


----------



## U&A

Jeffkrib said:


> My 550XP is very light on the juice but when you get into big stuff it gets pretty thirsty.



Great pictures. 

In regards to Auto Tune and fuel consumption..

Now i know these are 2 different CC’s but my 562xp uses 1/2 the fuel easy that my ported 385XP does. I still like using the 385xp more. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Erik B

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738616
> Were gonna find out if the first ones hard maple or not as half of its laying on my kids swingset and trampoline.View attachment 738617
> and this one smashed my deck and is laying against the back of the house.
> Believe we may have caught a small tornado.


@James Miller Hope there wasn't too much damage to the house. If you and your family are OK, everything else is just stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Heard a tree or big branch fall yesterday so went for a walk to see if I could spot it. Not yet but here is a nice medium oak I might have to wait for nature finish.









Mud season may be over but this trail won't be unusable any time soon.


----------



## MustangMike

James, hope there is not too much damage, and that everyone is OK. My Daughter's place narrowly missed it last year, but her Husband's PU truck was totaled. We still have tons of wood to split over there.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> James, hope there is not too much damage, and that everyone is OK. My Daughter's place narrowly missed it last year, but her Husband's PU truck was totaled. We still have tons of wood to split over there.


The house is fine. The deck is the worst of the damage but it can be fixed along with the swing set.


----------



## abbott295

James, the last leaf picture was silver maple (Acer saccharinum), the first was red maple (Acer rubrum).

Be careful out there.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> In regards to Auto Tune and fuel consumption..
> 
> Now i know these are 2 different CC’s but my 562xp uses 1/2 the fuel easy that my ported 385XP does. I still like using the 385xp more.
> It's hard to beat the MT and AT saws for efficiency in cutting, fueling, bar changes, operator comfort features, and controls that speed up the process, but those things don't always equate to more fun, just more getting done.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Exactly. When I've got a job to do the mtronic and autotune saws are used, when I'm cutting firewood it's all the standard carbed saws, usually ported. They are loud, suck fuel, and fun, but they do cut fast .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> The house is fine. The deck is the worst of the damage but it can be fixed along with the swing set.


Call the insurance co. before you do anything. Take lots of pics from all angles just in case there is hidden damage to the house.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Call the insurance co. before you do anything. Take lots of pics from all angles just in case there is hidden damage to the house.


And don't clean the mess up until they come out and a claim is discussed. Here they will usually give you/a company 500 for removal of debris, but if you remove it all they may not give you anything, it's easier to negotiate it before removing it. I've negotiated a contract with the insurance company with 500 for removal of debris, if the client wants the wood I will make make them an offer of removing/taking care of the debris and I have them knock the money off what they pay me, many times it's enough to cover the deductable, most just want it gone.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Old Duke (nieghbor) got himself some lunch. Glad he went out back to hide from the other dogs. Didn't really want coon on my porch.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate Here’s a couple pics hope they help. The extended hitch came from Rural King. I got a piece of 3/4” plate big enough to fit the footprint of the winch and welded it on top then for a bit of extra safety I put 2 grade 8 bolts thru the plate and thru the hitch. The mounting holes for the winch are drilled thru and the grade 10.9 (metric) bolts draw the winch down to the plate. I bought a big deep cell marine battery to run in instead of wiring it in to the truck. Everything rides in a box on the trailer until needed. Just slide into receiver, tighten winch down and hook leads to battery.


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> View attachment 738616
> Were gonna find out if the first ones hard maple or not as half of its laying on my kids swingset and trampoline.View attachment 738617
> and this one smashed my deck and is laying against the back of the house.
> Believe we may have caught a small tornado.


Hope everyone is ok. At least you don’t have to haul the wood very far. Hope damage isn’t too bad.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate Here’s a couple pics hope they help. The extended hitch came from Rural King. I got a piece of 3/4” plate big enough to fit the footprint of the winch and welded it on top then for a bit of extra safety I put 2 grade 8 bolts thru the plate and thru the hitch. The mounting holes for the winch are drilled thru and the grade 10.9 (metric) bolts draw the winch down to the plate. I bought a big deep cell marine battery to run in instead of wiring it in to the truck. Everything rides in a box on the trailer until needed. Just slide into receiver, tighten winch down and hook leads to battery.


Thanks, looks great! Should work very well. What winch you using? How long will battery last?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

12,000 pound winch. Guy that owns the battery shop says 1-1.5 hours run time on battery at near max capacity of winch.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished another row. Should be 3 cords there.





I wasn't ready for this! What happened?


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Finished another row. Should be 3 cords there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't ready for this! What happened?


Holy heck .
I had a fire last night , and it was 71 in the house when I left this morning. They are calling for 77 for a high tomorrow and then low 70s the rest of the weekend, the weekend sound great to me , at least for this season.


sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 738723
> 
> 
> Old Duke (nieghbor) got himself some lunch. Glad he went out back to hide from the other dogs. Didn't really want coon on my porch.


Saw this one today trying to fins a tree job to bid, couldn't find it .
Looks like it was sick, didn't even try to climb the tree. When I came over the hill and saw it the first thing I saw was a deer that was in the same proximity, I think it was wondering what was wrong with it too, that or it just stomped it for being to close to it's fawn .


----------



## chipper1

Picnic wood, scroungers delight .


----------



## 95custmz

Just took down a highly valuable 50 foot Black Walnut today. I can probably retire with all the money I’m going to get for this one. Lol. But seriously, the lower 40 feet is straight as an arrow, as it was surrounded by other trees and didn’t branch out until the top ten feet. I wish I knew someone with a mill that made furniture. It seems such a waste to cut it up as firewood.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> And don't clean the mess up until they come out and a claim is discussed. Here they will usually give you/a company 500 for removal of debris, but if you remove it all they may not give you anything, it's easier to negotiate it before removing it. I've negotiated a contract with the insurance company with 500 for removal of debris, if the client wants the wood I will make make them an offer of removing/taking care of the debris and I have them knock the money off what they pay me, many times it's enough to cover the deductable, most just want it gone.


Chipper is pretty much dead on here. In Md the Insurance Company will pay to remove the tree from the insured structure, to the ground. But, not from the property. When we were doing insurance paper work we would put the full sum under "Remove from structure", and not give them the rest of the estimate. That's all that pertained to them. They never challenged us. If they did our canned response was, "Yes, the entire job was a lot more. If you want us to look it up we have a nominal research fee". But, they never complained.


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> I wish I knew someone with a mill that made furniture. It seems such a waste to cut it up as firewood.


 Shipping costs will kill the deal for me, darn it all.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> Just took down a highly valuable 50 foot Black Walnut today. I can probably retire with all the money I’m going to get for this one. Lol. But seriously, the lower 40 feet is straight as an arrow, as it was surrounded by other trees and didn’t branch out until the top ten feet. I wish I knew someone with a mill that made furniture. It seems such a waste to cut it up as firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat as you, a bandsaw mill would be great. About cried on that last chestnut I cut up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Did you guys see this listing? 
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/log-furniture-milling-machine.332418/


----------



## MustangMike

Did some volunteer work at the Fish + Game club today … specifically removed a large Red Oak from our fence line.

My 28" bar MOFO Hybrid barely reached through it (at about 50' up), and note that a fence post is impaled in the log.

Also had to remove a dead Hickory in back of it in order to roll it off the fence.

Me and another guy had to hike in carrying everything … no heavy equipment allowed! We got it done!


----------



## James Miller

My inlaws are dealing with the insurance company. I'm just cleaning up the mess. Insurance probly wont pay for anything as nothing hit the house. Just the deck, swing set, and trampoline.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> My inlaws are dealing with the insurance company. I'm just cleaning up the mess. Insurance probly wont pay for anything as nothing hit the house. Just the deck, swing set, and trampoline.


They should cover it.
It's covered under the "other structures" portion or "personal property" at least that's what I've experienced here in Michigan, I know things can be different state to state.


----------



## James Miller

I hope so. Its alot of work to get stuff off the deck without damaging anymore of it.


----------



## KiwiBro

It may not have the pulling capacity or the speed (even though is two-speed), given it's dependant on your cordless drill, but how about something like this lightweight, drill powered capstan winch for getting firewood to the truck, @Logger nate ?
https://backcountrywinch.com/


----------



## DSW

95custmz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You have any way to skid it? Old tractor or family/neighbor help?


----------



## 95custmz

DSW said:


> You have any way to skid it? Old tractor or family/neighbor help?



I might be able to skid it with the Beast (1990 F250 4x4 with 460 ci)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody else have that constant ringing in their ears from all the locusts that are emerging?


----------



## svk

No but if I run high rpm ported saws (even with with earmuffs) my ears will ring for weeks.


----------



## JustJeff

I'm kind of giggly, I just participated in my first online auction. Lol. Amongst the light fixtures my wife wanted, I scored a 25" bar. I also bid on one of those 2 in 1 file thingys but got outbid. Tried to jump it up at the last moment but fumbled my phone and missed. Oh well. Need the money for a chain anyway.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

There’s so many locusts around here that they’re hanging on trees and shrubs like Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I was down the road today splitting wood for a couple in their 80’s. Mix of dead elm, dead ash, maple and cherry. If the only wood I could heat with was elm then I would have to consider going back to fuel oil or stealing picnic tables from the state park to cut up for heat. That elm is the nastiest wood I have ever split.


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy's yard got hit by the tornado yesterday, it took out a path about 100 yards wide as far as you could see in a straight line.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

A big triple Poplar went down. Only one of the three section went down. The first 10 feet is bigger than my 36"bar. It looks real bad so we will probably take the other 2 sections down. The pic gets to 99 percent t


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Anybody else have that constant ringing in their ears from all the locusts that are emerging?


None here. You must be on the other 17 year cycle.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> None here. You must be on the other 17 year cycle.


Is that anything like the 100 year storms that happen here every few years?


----------



## rarefish383

A big triple Poplar went down. Only one of the three section went down. The first 10 feet is bigger than my 36"bar. It looks real bad so we will probably take the other 2 sections down. The pic gets to 99 percent then say file too big.


----------



## KiwiBro

If you are unsure how to resize the image file size can you email it to someone to do it for you? You could email it to me if that helps. There are usually file size restrictions on emails also but I suspect they'll be larger than the limits this website uses.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> If you are unsure how to resize the image file size can you email it to someone to do it for you? You could email it to me if that helps.


Thanks, Bro, just lazy. If I load them to IMGUR they load here fine, I was trying to do it off my cell. As soon as my son gets his dinner I'm going to see if he can down size the cell pics. I'm going to help him clean up tomorrow, I'll get better pics and post them with IMGUR.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dahmer said:


> If the only wood I could heat with was elm then I would have to consider going back to fuel oil or stealing picnic tables from the state park to cut up for heat. That elm is the nastiest wood I have ever split.



I on the other hand have mostly been splitting yew for the last few days, I think of Yew as a 'Paul Bunyan wood' it makes you feel like a real lumber jack giant!. Quoting from the wood database ...
_Perhaps among the hardest of all softwood species, Yew is certainly a unique wood species. Its density and working characteristics are more inline with a heavy hardwood than a softwood, yet its tight, fine grain and smooth texture give it a lustrous finish.

Yet perhaps Yew’s greatest claim to fame is that of its mechanical properties: despite its strength and density, Yew has an incredibly low and disproportionate modulus of elasticity at only 1,320,000 lbf/in2 (9,100 MPa). What this means is that the wood is extremely flexible, yet strong, making it ideally suited for use in archery bows. In fact, Yew was the wood of choice for English longbows in medieval warfare.
_
Now it might be flexible along the grain but its tight grained and boy its 'brittle' on the end grain. It splits easy with am x27, very easily, swing the axe and each contact gives a satisfying 'Crack!' sound and the wood shoots off to either side of the head. I love that CRACK!' its like a gun shot! CRRRAAACCK!


----------



## MustangMike

I have been doing a good amount of splitting lately, figure if it is not split now no way it will be good this year.

I was able to do most of the Beech with the X-27, but it does not split like the straight grained Oak!

On the other side of the coin, I was glad to have my Hydro splitter for the wavy grained Oak, no was I was going to split that by hand!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> None here. You must be on the other 17 year cycle.


Same here haven't heard any this year.


----------



## James Miller

I've questioned many times if I really need a top handle but this clean up work has cemented this saws position in the line up. Grab, cut, throw is so much nicer then cut put saw down throw pick up saw to go again. 
There may or may not be a picture of me standing on a picnic table with a branch in one hand and cutting with the other. My wife was taking pictures of me that she shall never make public.


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff said:


> I'm kind of giggly, I just participated in my first online auction. Lol. Amongst the light fixtures my wife wanted, I scored a 25" bar. I also bid on one of those 2 in 1 file thingys but got outbid. Tried to jump it up at the last moment but fumbled my phone and missed. Oh well. Need the money for a chain anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Sorry Jeff. What size of file set were you looking for I may have bought a bunch. I bought chain too but mostly small stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Sorry Jeff. What size of file set were you looking for I may have bought a bunch. I bought chain too but mostly small stuff. View attachment 739013


Haha I wondered if you were in on that. 


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

Good news bad news fellas. Aint hit a lick cutting due to mud and rain and storms. Finally got to run a saw today. Unfortunately , it was to cut a big red oak off my own dang roof ! Bad storm last nite took it down on west side of house. Punched holes plumb through metal roof and clear into the inside through ceiling in, 4 spots. Broke several rafters as well. Took the day to clear and get metal back on for the storms tomaro. Ins adj be here Monday. No pun intended but when it rains it pours. Coulda been a lot worse, Just lost stuff, we are ok. A lot of folks much worse off. Be carful out there fellas


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This spring has been bad, glad no one got hurt.
This has been our spring.


----------



## cantoo

I was interested in the pole saws and the battery saws and figured I might as well make it a worthwhile trip. Saws went for what they were worth but old stock so I skipped them. Jutzi sale is tomorrow (460 and 660 and some new echos bunch of other stuff) but the boss says I'm milling cedar tomorrow. Need some beams for a chicken coop I'm trying to find time to build. She wants a bunch of shelving for friends. http://www.mrjutzi.ca/sales/gallery.aspx?id=3305


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> It may not have the pulling capacity or the speed (even though is two-speed), given it's dependant on your cordless drill, but how about something like this lightweight, drill powered capstan winch for getting firewood to the truck, @Logger nate ?
> https://backcountrywinch.com/
> 
> View attachment 738957


Yeah I thought about something like that, warn makes one that’s rated to 500 lbs I think. Would just have to take smaller pieces, but would better than packing blocks up the hill, and much less $, unless I had to buy a new drill every week, lol. Still researching and thinking, Thanks Kiwi.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I thought about something like that, warn makes one that’s rated to 500 lbs I think. Would just have to take smaller pieces, but would better than packing blocks up the hill, and much less $. Still researching and thinking, Thanks Kiwi.


No worries. Good luck with it. Keen to read what you end up with and how it works out for you.


----------



## Logger nate

crowbuster said:


> Good news bad news fellas. Aint hit a lick cutting due to mud and rain and storms. Finally got to run a saw today. Unfortunately , it was to cut a big red oak off my own dang roof ! Bad storm last nite took it down on west side of house. Punched holes plumb through metal roof and clear into the inside through ceiling in, 4 spots. Broke several rafters as well. Took the day to clear and get metal back on for the storms tomaro. Ins adj be here Monday. No pun intended but when it rains it pours. Coulda been a lot worse, Just lost stuff, we are ok. A lot of folks much worse off. Be carful out there fellas


Sorry to hear, glad everyone’s ok.


----------



## farmer steve

crowbuster said:


> Good news bad news fellas. Aint hit a lick cutting due to mud and rain and storms. Finally got to run a saw today. Unfortunately , it was to cut a big red oak off my own dang roof ! Bad storm last nite took it down on west side of house. Punched holes plumb through metal roof and clear into the inside through ceiling in, 4 spots. Broke several rafters as well. Took the day to clear and get metal back on for the storms tomaro. Ins adj be here Monday. No pun intended but when it rains it pours. Coulda been a lot worse, Just lost stuff, we are ok. A lot of folks much worse off. Be carful out there fellas


glad you are ok. been a wicked spring everywhere. we rarely have tornados here and and i think the guessers say we have had 28 so far this year.


----------



## James Miller

crowbuster said:


> Good news bad news fellas. Aint hit a lick cutting due to mud and rain and storms. Finally got to run a saw today. Unfortunately , it was to cut a big red oak off my own dang roof ! Bad storm last nite took it down on west side of house. Punched holes plumb through metal roof and clear into the inside through ceiling in, 4 spots. Broke several rafters as well. Took the day to clear and get metal back on for the storms tomaro. Ins adj be here Monday. No pun intended but when it rains it pours. Coulda been a lot worse, Just lost stuff, we are ok. A lot of folks much worse off. Be carful out there fellas


Glad everyone's was ok. Still cleaning up stuff that was blown over here the other day.


----------



## MustangMike

My Upstate Property got hit by a Tornado about 20 years ago … took out about 40% of the trees on my 50 acres … it has never really recovered as the remainder of the trees are now more vulnerable to wind storms … just seems like an endless cycle. They used to log it every 10 years, there has not been any logging in over 20 years now, just too few trees of large enough diameter (over 14").

Now, trees seem to get blown over faster than new ones grow … very frustrating!


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> What size of file set were you looking for I may have bought a bunch.


Quite a haul!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

My new friend from one of my scores last year actually saved my number and called this week about more wood. Scotch pine, but good enough for the shoulder season. There might be two more loads like this waiting. He even helped me load and offered to deliver a load to my house in his truck (see why I called him my new friend?) Right after we got this loaded the skies opened up with 60 mph winds and hail, so the next load will have to wait.


----------



## James Miller

. When this is on the ground it may be time for .


----------



## Ryan A

What’s the preferred chain everyone here uses? Nothing fancy, just looking for something good. Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it. Came with the saw....


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739159
> . When this is on the ground it may be time for .



Lot of work! If I was closer, I would most certainly help.

Out of PA and currently In Lower “slower” Delaware. Cheers to you?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ryan A said:


> What’s the preferred chain everyone here uses? Nothing fancy, just looking for something good. Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it. Came with the saw....


I know in some situations I should switch but all my 3/8” chain is Oregon 72lgx. If I get dirty wood they will dull up but I have no major complaints.


----------



## dancan

Well , yardsailin today to keep the wife happy , I did score some leather silicone waterproofing for 1$ and thot long and hard about buying these




Was a full set and no weather cracks lol
I did scrounge up 5lbs of fresh frozen at sea scallops for 25$ yesterday 
I decided to BBQ some up today for supper , bacon wrapped but I had no toothpicks so ,,,




I grabbed a piece of birch kindling and made some , scrounged up firewood save the day lol


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> What’s the preferred chain everyone here uses? Nothing fancy, just looking for something good. Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it. Came with the saw....


Everything has carlton on it at the moment. That will change though as my local saw shop closed up. Probly go to stihl chain when its used up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Well , yardsailin today to keep the wife happy , I did score some leather silicone waterproofing for 1$ and thot long and hard about buying these
> 
> View attachment 739175
> 
> 
> Was a full set and no weather cracks lol
> I did scrounge up 5lbs of fresh frozen at sea scallops for 25$ yesterday
> I decided to BBQ some up today for supper , bacon wrapped but I had no toothpicks so ,,,
> 
> View attachment 739176
> 
> 
> I grabbed a piece of birch kindling and made some , scrounged up firewood save the day lol
> 
> View attachment 739177


You got scallops for $5 a pound! That deserves a “ you suck.”


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Lot of work! If I was closer, I would most certainly help.
> 
> Out of PA and currently In Lower “slower” Delaware. Cheers to you?


Its all cut up now going to rent a chipper and fiskars up the firewood size pieces. Going to take the bike out then maybe a beer later.


----------



## James Miller

Done till they get the rest of the tree taken down. Gonna need a climber.


----------



## Ryan A

Dahmer said:


> I know in some situations I should switch but all my 3/8” chain is Oregon 72lgx. If I get dirty wood they will dull up but I have no major complaints.



Rakers on this particular chain are funny. Much different than what’s on my 272. Not sure if this is what’s considered a safety or homeowner type? Regardless, I’ll grab something else. Either LGX or RSK.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> You got scallops for $5 a pound! That deserves a “ you suck.”



5$ Canadian Copecs , 30% discount for US funds lol


----------



## James Miller

My new non EPA gas jug for the 355t. No more problems with the small fill hole and it holds enough to fill the saw atleast 3 times.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> What’s the preferred chain everyone here uses? Nothing fancy, just looking for something good. Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it. Came with the saw....


If I want the best, longest lasting chain I’ll buy Stihl RS for clean wood and RM for dirty wood. Oregon chain is usually a lot cheaper and can often be found on sale so I’ll run LGX most of the time. Still haven’t tried the new Oregon and Husky chains.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739196
> My new non EPA gas jug for the 355t. No more problems with the small fill hole and it holds enough to fill the saw atleast 3 times.


The small Tide jugs are nice too because they have a pour spout.


----------



## Benjo

Ryan A said:


> Rakers on this particular chain are funny. Much different than what’s on my 272. Not sure if this is what’s considered a safety or homeowner type? Regardless, I’ll grab something else. Either LGX or RSK.


I think oregon called it guardian? or vanguard? The bent over rakers are pretty awful, I don't bother using it for anything except "...there's metal in there..." situations.


----------



## svk

Benjo said:


> I think oregon called it guardian? or vanguard? The bent over rakers are pretty awful, I don't bother using it for anything except "...there's metal in there..." situations.


Vanguard are full chisel with the safety depth gauges. They cut pretty well IMO and can often be gathered for free. Much better than the true semi chisel bumper drive link or bumper tie strap safety chain.


----------



## James Miller

The vanguard chain on the 5020 beater saw I picked up a long time ago cut just fine.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739186
> 
> Done till they get the rest of the tree taken down. Gonna need a climber.



Id take this opportunity to buy climbing gear and a new top handle saw[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Id take this opportunity to buy climbing gear and a new top handle saw[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


No need for a new top handle 355t will do anything a 201 will and I already have one.


----------



## Ryan A

Benjo said:


> I think oregon called it guardian? or vanguard? The bent over rakers are pretty awful, I don't bother using it for anything except "...there's metal in there..." situations.



Quick google search says it’s a guardian type. Thanks!


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> No need for a new top handle 355t will do anything a 201 will and I already have one.



even better!!

Post pictures of your new climbing gear when you get it[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Road still not open to access the easy to get lodge pole so went back today to get some more of the red fir. 
Pulled a couple short pieces up to the road with the pickup, really need a winch. Should have enough firewood sales to fund one by this fall, so far I think the rope capstan winch would work the best other than price.
Ended up with about 1/2 load
Went on up the road to look for some more. Found a tamarack someone cut last fall and left about 1/2 of it there, and it was on the up hill side of the road! 
Ended up with a good load and there was still some left. 
Tamarack was pretty wet and heavy but will be great wood when it dries. Splits easy and pops apart with a satisfying crack like Neil was talking about. Rare find around here.
Log tongs came in the mail today. After sharping them and figuring out a technique to get them to close on a block without pushing them closed I really like them. Just set them on block and give them a quick little jerk and they grab and hold well
Even works on the larger pieces well

Much easier to carry 2 larger pieces at a time now.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Well, June is starting out like May left off, severe t-storms tonight with heavy downpours. Everything is still a swamp. Can’t get to hardly any wood, especially the good oaks. @Logger nate, that winch I have is a 12,000 lb. Badlands and can be gotten at Harbor Freight for $299 on sale, not sure what the winch your looking at costs. The Badlands actually has good reviews.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Well, June is starting out like May left off, severe t-storms tonight with heavy downpours. Everything is still a swamp. Can’t get to hardly any wood, especially the good oaks. @Logger nate, that winch I have is a 12,000 lb. Badlands and can be gotten at Harbor Freight for $299 on sale, not sure what the winch your looking at costs. The Badlands actually has good reviews.


I sent those storms a while ago, they should be over your way by 3-5 depending what they do.
The southern portion is the worse and looks to be heading right at you.

I've got that same winch setup, I use it for pulling cars, mowers on the trailer, it's never not pulled what I've asked of it, but I haven't done anything to heavy with it.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Well, June is starting out like May left off, severe t-storms tonight with heavy downpours. Everything is still a swamp. Can’t get to hardly any wood, especially the good oaks. @Logger nate, that winch I have is a 12,000 lb. Badlands and can be gotten at Harbor Freight for $299 on sale, not sure what the winch your looking at costs. The Badlands actually has good reviews.


Yeah been pretty crazy weather here too, thunder storms almost every afternoon. Most areas here have already reached there average rain fall for the year. And they had a small tornado south of us, extremely rare.
Thanks, I was going to ask what brand winch you had. That is one I’m looking at. Like the idea of the rope capstan winch but this is much more doable price wise and sounds like it would work well. Also like the idea of the remote so you don’t have to stand right next to it, can be out where you can see what’s going on. The capstan is about $1500, without rope.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah been pretty crazy weather here too, thunder storms almost every afternoon. Most areas here have already reached there average rain fall for the year. And they had a small tornado south of us, extremely rare.
> Thanks, I was going to ask what brand winch you had. That is one I’m looking at. Like the idea of the rope capstan winch but this is much more doable price wise and sounds like it would work well. Also like the idea of the remote so you don’t have to stand right next to it, can be out where you can see what’s going on. The capstan is about $1500, without rope.


I want a remote skidding winch for the tractor, but as you said, the price sometimes is a rude awakening .
The one we have would be a bit slow compared to the capstan, but the cost is more affordable and the remote helps make up for the speed.
Good night guys .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I want a remote skidding winch for the tractor,.


Not getting the remote option is my only regret about buying my winch all those years ago. Not that I could afford it at the time but if I now add up all the time and hassle it would have saved, it would have if not paid for itself by now then most certainly when the winch and remote is sold.
Even just being able to stay on the saw, at the stump while pulling trees over against their lean, could have saved me hours on that recent sketchy job with all those trees leaning out over a state highway

Before and after pics of that job attached. The only place for the tractor+ winch was behind the shed, so as a one-man-band it meant way too much up and down the hill. There were a few times it got somewhat sketchy with the tree teetering on the hinge and me hoping and preying it wouldn't snap the hinge before I had scrambled up and across the bank to the tractor to pull it over and across the bank. If I had lost any of them they were landing on the cars travelling on the road immediately below.
I tried with a helper on the winch but it's very hard to coordinate how much tension and when in these situations. This is exactly what a radio remote winch would be perfect for.

If I ever win the lottery, the next winch will have not just the radio remote controlled winch (including tractor start and throttle control options - which are available on some models), but also the smaller versions of the radio remote release chokers. There are two main suppliers of those, one in NZ (Fortronics) and the other in Germany (Ludwig). This way, a one-idiot-logging show can still be very productive. That said, they'd have to be to pay for it all as the chokers are insanely expensive!


----------



## rarefish383

The big section of the Poplar that came down. We got every piece of brush on this one load. Noodled the bigger wood and it went next door to the neighbor where it will be split and stacked for her. Saved two 7' sections to mill, beautiful logs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I scrounged miles, bugs and sun. Yall have fun with that wood cutting stuff.


----------



## Philbert

Ryan A said:


> Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it.


There are several threads about Vanguard chain (same as pictured) here on A.S. 

Key thing is how the depth gauges are adjusted. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I haven’t found any thing I like better than Stihl RS, it cuts fast bucking, cuts smooth milling, keep it out of the dirt, and it lasts a long time. My biggest complaint was cost, then I found a local dealer that has a buy one get one free deal. I tend to run saws that are big for the job at hand, so pulling the chain is never an issue. My other problem is the dealer quit cutting chain, he only sells what comes in the box, and no 404. So I may try some Oregon on my 45” bar.


----------



## bigfellascott

Well I've been busy helping a mate fix mowers and chainsaws and rebuilding motorbike engines and of course cutting up half a forest inbetween. 

Heres part of 3 loads we cut the other day for a friend who's not able to cut wood anymore due to chalky bones and other problems so we make sure he and his wife have plenty of wood to burn over Winter.

I kept a couple of pieces to try for myself as we hadn't seen this type of wood before so not sure exactly what it's called I can say it's way off the charts heat wise, it's almost too hot to burn at the moment so will keep that for when the snow fly's which should be tomorrow night from all reports.


----------



## dancan

Second day of Juneuary and still burning here .


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to beat Stihl RS or RSL right out of the box, and it holds an edge better than other chain, which, IMO, makes it worth the addl cost.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hard to beat Stihl RS or RSL right out of the box, and it holds an edge better than other chain, which, IMO, makes it worth the addl cost.


Yup. 

The only downside at all to Stihl chain is if you rock it, you’re going to need to grind it back. A guy will kill him self trying to hand file that stuff for more than a touch up sharpen!


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Second day of Juneuary and still burning here .


Same here brother!


----------



## svk

We had frost warnings last night. Unfortunately it didn’t get that cold.


----------



## svk

The sawmill lake in my hometown. Another genuine virgin white pine log just waiting for time to pass. 




The little lake by my cabin. One of two abandoned boats (the other is sunk along the far shore). This thing is corroded terribly!!



During the great depression a sawmill company set up along the shore of the lake to extract the logs lost in the lake during the original logging operation of 1912. Here’s a barrel and bed frame left behind. They left a building that was used as a gypo shack into the 60’s. Ironically the guy who claimed the shack burned it down because other people started using it. Go figure lol. 




Celebrated our cat’s 18th birthday party yesterday.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Id take this opportunity to buy climbing gear and a new top handle saw[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I've got a harness and spikes. Maybe if I start a Go Fund Me I could afford all the ropes and other things needed to climb. Or maybe just free climb it with the saw tied to my belt .


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I haven’t found any thing I like better than Stihl RS, it cuts fast bucking, cuts smooth milling, keep it out of the dirt, and it lasts a long time. My biggest complaint was cost, then I found a local dealer that has a buy one get one free deal. I tend to run saws that are big for the job at hand, so pulling the chain is never an issue. My other problem is the dealer quit cutting chain, he only sells what comes in the box, and no 404. So I may try some Oregon on my 45” bar.


Joe I'll be at my Stihl shop Tuesday .pretty sure he has .404 hanging on the wall. Always does buy 2 get 1 free. He's not to far from Clarence I think. In Shippensburg.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Like the idea of the rope capstan winch but this is much more doable price wise and sounds like it would work well. Also like the idea of the remote so you don’t have to stand right next to it, can be out where you can see what’s going on. The capstan is about $1500, without rope.



There's this one also:


https://www.loghomestore.com/product/simpson-capstan-winch-for-chainsaw-mount/


----------



## H-Ranch

Loads 2 and 3. My new best friend had his truck loaded and helped me load the big stuff in my truck. He then followed me home and we unloaded. Nice pile should last a while for shoulder seasons. 

It's kinda like tree service wood since no two pieces are the same length with square cut ends. There are a few of these that I'm having trouble categorizing into novice/ farmer/ hillbilly/ caveman/ hoochie coochie bay/ butcher/ plunger cuts if anyone can help positively identify them.







I'm trying not to pass judgement since I wasn't there and my new friend is such a good guy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@James Miller Go to the Paul Bunyan Festival in October. I don’t know prices but lots of guys there were buying climbing gear and lines and said the prices were great.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> There's this one also:
> 
> 
> https://www.loghomestore.com/product/simpson-capstan-winch-for-chainsaw-mount/


Thank you, much better price.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Had to bring in wood for tonight, going down to 40.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Joe I'll be at my Stihl shop Tuesday .pretty sure he has .404 hanging on the wall. Always does buy 2 get 1 free. He's not to far from Clarence I think. In Shippensburg.


I'll have to check, my Homelite 45" bar has the same number of drive links as a Stihl bar that is either an inch or two longer or shorter. I'm saving for an engraved Savage 99, so I'm not in a hurry to get a chain for that saw. It's just a novelty for GTG's.


----------



## DSW

James Miller said:


> I've got a harness and spikes. Maybe if I start a Go Fund Me I could afford all the ropes and other things needed to climb. Or maybe just free climb it with the saw tied to my belt .



The most important thing needed to climb.......can't be bought.


----------



## panolo

Ryan A said:


> What’s the preferred chain everyone here uses? Nothing fancy, just looking for something good. Cut some stringy oak today and this Husqvarna “80”chain wasn’t cutting it. Came with the saw....



Mostly stihl rs but I did get a couple loops of the new husky chain and like it. Rocked a chain good on a nail in the middle of a 40" round today. Buddy thought I was just getting gas and stuck his in there and finished the nail off for me. LOL! Old yard elm with 3 nails 20" into a 40" round. Atleast it is only a 32" loop so it shouldn't take long to fix


----------



## Cowboy254

DSW said:


> The most important thing needed to climb.......can't be bought.



Balls, right? I must lack those. Cowgirl will be disappointed. 

Stihl, there's no way you'll get me up a tree with a chainsaw. I'd rather break both legs and cut my arm off on the ground, it's less effort.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea its alot easier to cut off the branches after the tree is ready on the ground.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Balls, right? I must lack those. Cowgirl will be disappointed.
> 
> Stihl, there's no way you'll get me up a tree with a chainsaw. I'd rather break both legs and cut my arm off on the ground, it's less effort.


I prefer to keep things attached at this point in life. I took 15' out of the top of a pine tree from a boom lift with the FIL once. At that point you kinda know if **** goes sideways there wont be a need for the medics. If I did it again I'd rather be in the tree and taking half as much off the top at one time. Stupid probably covers that one not balls.


----------



## MustangMike

Some people have a fear of heights, others just don't. I have the fear, and can't get rid of it. It has diminished as I have forced myself to climb ladders and tree stands, but it is not gone.

Conversely, my brother and nephew don't have it … just the way it is.

If I have to climb a ladder to remove a limb from a tree, most likely I will be using a reciprocating saw! It is just much safer.

Others have a fear of chainsaws while on the ground. I have respect for them … always … but not fear.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> If I have to climb a ladder to remove a limb from a tree, most likely I will be using a reciprocating saw! It is just much safer..


Limb can still kick out the ladder below you.



Philbert


----------



## svk

I’ve climbed trees before with a climbing deer stand and a top handle saw and cut down piece by piece. Redneck yes but with a safety harness it gets the job done relatively safely. Last summer I had to cut a dead birch out from a red maple that it was intertwined in. Stood in the crotch of the maple to fell the top of the birch. Probably not by the book but the tree is down and I’m still here. 

I don’t like extreme heights though. Even being in tall buildings makes me uncomfortable if I look straight down.


----------



## Wowzer

JustJeff said:


> I'm kind of giggly, I just participated in my first online auction. Lol. Amongst the light fixtures my wife wanted, I scored a 25" bar. I also bid on one of those 2 in 1 file thingys but got outbid. Tried to jump it up at the last moment but fumbled my phone and missed. Oh well. Need the money for a chain anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


you should hvae jumped on those Kombi tools that went, they went for really low prices, I had to go and setup some tents and completly forgot about it going on until i got home and missed everythign in my watch folder.


----------



## Wowzer

JustJeff said:


> Haha I wondered if you were in on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





cantoo said:


> Sorry Jeff. What size of file set were you looking for I may have bought a bunch. I bought chain too but mostly small stuff. View attachment 739013


 
I wondered how many bids you had in on some of the stuff. I thought you would have bought a bunch more haha


----------



## DSW

Cowboy254 said:


> Balls, right?



Well that's part of it, but a whole lot of balls with nothing else doesn't make a good climber.

It requires a clear head and some heart.

The gear is nice but once you're up there, it's all you.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

DSW said:


> Well that's part of it, but a whole lot of balls with nothing else doesn't make a good climber.
> 
> It requires a clear head and some heart.
> 
> The gear is nice but once you're up there, it's all you.


I suspect that having a whole lot of balls would both weigh you down and get in the way; either one would make it very difficult to climb.


----------



## LondonNeil

H-Ranch said:


> Loads 2 and 3. My new best friend had his truck loaded and helped me load the big stuff in my truck. He then followed me home and we unloaded. Nice pile should last a while for shoulder seasons. View attachment 739329
> 
> It's kinda like tree service wood since no two pieces are the same length with square cut ends. There are a few of these that I'm having trouble categorizing into novice/ farmer/ hillbilly/ caveman/ hoochie coochie bay/ butcher/ plunger cuts if anyone can help positively identify them.View attachment 739330
> 
> View attachment 739331
> 
> View attachment 739332
> 
> View attachment 739333
> 
> I'm trying not to pass judgement since I wasn't there and my new friend is such a good guy.



Looks to me like your friend has done you a big favour and cut up the large crotches, cutting the limbs right off. it's left weird looking logs but you can see all the knots, and you can now deal with the log a teenie bit easier than a big crotchety thing


----------



## KiwiBro

DSW said:


> The gear is nice


 and unbelievably expensive. I have a goal to learn the basics before next Summer. The bigger goal is affording the gear. Yeah, yeah, can't put a price on safety, blah, blah. When I hear purveyors of nose-bleed-inducing expensive gear start down that line I turn off straight away. Even second hand gear here is expensive. For the occasional climbing need it's almost impossible to justify. That said, if I was all about the money to justify the gear I have I would have stayed staring at a computer and never ventured into the woods.

When the climbing gear is more expensive than my ute, it becomes a significant barrier to adoption. I figure I've got about 4 months of bargain hunting to see if I can come up with enough good gear to get a few lessons and experiment safely.

If anyone reading this stumbles upon any bargains, please can you PM me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aheeejd

Scored a good find, a local guy with a portable sawmill. Basically getting big butt ends, slabs, etc. But I ain't picky. Question whilst I'm here, I have an old 266 XP, the thing will rip your arm off lol, anyway, last year before winter for the 1st time I actually emptied completely the gas tank. Today I needed it for those big butt ends. I put a tiny bit of gas in it just to fire it up while still at home, I poured the fuel & filled the bar oil. Got side tracked & when I picked up the saw gas was all over the underside. My 1st thought was wtf, I drain the gas last year & what, did the gas tank crack? But then I got thinking the fuel line probably failed. As far as I know its all original. Basically my question is, there's no way it could be a cracked tank right? Any thoughts. Here's some pics of butt rounds & my growing pile of other wood to be cut/split. There's pine there also, I didn't take any today, but I have before just for the fire pit. Have good safe week guys!





















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished stacking another row. Should be about 6 cord stacked plus the little pile left to stack. That's all I have cut n split now. Will add some more later but it's on to the next project for a while.


----------



## 95custmz

aheeejd said:


> Scored a good find, a local guy with a portable sawmill. Basically getting big butt ends, slabs, etc. But I ain't picky. Question whilst I'm here, I have an old 266 XP, the thing will rip your arm off lol, anyway, last year before winter for the 1st time I actually emptied completely the gas tank. Today I needed it for those big butt ends. I put a tiny bit of gas in it just to fire it up while still at home, I poured the fuel & filled the bar oil. Got side tracked & when I picked up the saw gas was all over the underside. My 1st thought was wtf, I drain the gas last year & what, did the gas tank crack? But then I got thinking the fuel line probably failed. As far as I know its all original. Basically my question is, there's no way it could be a cracked tank right? Any thoughts. Here's some pics of butt rounds & my growing pile of other wood to be cut/split. There's pine there also, I didn't take any today, but I have before just for the fire pit. Have good safe week guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Be careful while splitting some of those rounds. There are a few that I see, like in your second pic, that seem to have metal imbedded in the wood ( the blackish blue discoloration).


----------



## James Miller

Started splitting up some of the storm tree wood. A few rounds refused to cooperate so I had to be a bit more persuasive.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739522
> Started splitting up some of the storm tree wood. A few rounds refused to cooperate so I had to be a bit more persuasive.


Nice Maple!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Balls, right? I must lack those. Cowgirl will be disappointed.
> 
> Stihl, there's no way you'll get me up a tree with a chainsaw. I'd rather break both legs and cut my arm off on the ground, it's less effort.


No, not really. There are a lot of dead guys that had BIG BALLS, and no brains.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> Nice Maple!


I live in the land of the oak tards. Most people around here would walk past soft maple. If I had room I'd keep it. Works fine for when your around to keep the stove loaded and saves the better wood for over night or when your not home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I live in the land of the oak tards. Most people around here would walk past soft maple. If I had room I'd keep it. Works fine for when your around to keep the stove loaded and saves the better wood for over night or when your not home.


Unless you’re into a gnarled section it splits really nice and dries quick.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

So much for me saying no more burning this year. Brought in more wood, 40 again tonight.


----------



## MustangMike

The fuel leak could be the tank, the line, or the carb. I'm guessing when you drained the fuel, the gaskets dried out, so my bet is the carb. It is why I don't drain my saws!

Let us know when you figure it out. I have also seen a lot of cracked tanks, often under the motor where you can't see the crack!


----------



## aheeejd

95custmz said:


> Be careful while splitting some of those rounds. There are a few that I see, like in your second pic, that seem to have metal imbedded in the wood ( the blackish blue discoloration).


Yes the guy that has the mill warned me, good thing to, I didn't know. I usually get all my wood from my father in laws place, like 11 acres. So trees are pure. But yeah thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aheeejd

MustangMike said:


> The fuel leak could be the tank, the line, or the carb. I'm guessing when you drained the fuel, the gaskets dried out, so my bet is the carb. It is why I don't drain my saws!
> 
> Let us know when you figure it out. I have also seen a lot of cracked tanks, often under the motor where you can't see the crack!


Thanks for the advice. I'll defiantly let you know, I did go ahead & order a fuel line & filter. And if it needs a carb gasket kit I'll do that. Whatever it takes, I need the saw. I paid $100 for the saw probably close to 15 years ago. It just keeps running. I have a 550 XP for normal everyday stuff, but the big one sure comes in handy. I'd like to get a bigger bar for it to. Any idea how big it will take 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

aheeejd said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll defiantly let you know, I did go ahead & order a fuel line & filter. And if it needs a carb gasket kit I'll do that. Whatever it takes, I need the saw. I paid $100 for the saw probably close to 15 years ago. It just keeps running. I have a 550 XP for normal everyday stuff, but the big one sure comes in handy. I'd like to get a bigger bar for it to. Any idea how big it will take
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It's recommended not to go any bigger than a 32" bar. http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9f5525102886abf488256b52001a33af?OpenDocument


----------



## JustJeff

Wowzer said:


> you should hvae jumped on those Kombi tools that went, they went for really low prices, I had to go and setup some tents and completly forgot about it going on until i got home and missed everythign in my watch folder.


I saw those but figured I'd best stick to the light fixtures my wife wanted and sneaking in the bar I wanted. I get in enough trouble as it is! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Yep, it's the 3rd of Juneuary and I have a fire on!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Looks to me like your friend has done you a big favour and cut up the large crotches, cutting the limbs right off. it's left weird looking logs but you can see all the knots, and you can now deal with the log a teenie bit easier than a big crotchety thing


He did do a decent job of trimming most of the limbs flush - there are only a few that will make stacking a challenge. It is pine so there are typically not many crotches to work around. Actually the different lengths are really no trouble other than a few that have to be cut to fit the splitter. I got maybe a third split with the Fiskars already. So yeah, for the time and money I have invested in it I got a good deal. I am still perplexed as to some of the weird cuts though!


----------



## MustangMike

In the 40s here for the second night in a row … Mother Nature is confused!


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> So much for me saying no more burning this year. Brought in more wood, 40 again tonight.


couple hours down the road its 55. Perfect windows cracked sleeping weather.


----------



## echomeister

lil cherry for next years smoker


----------



## James Miller

echomeister said:


> lil cherry for next years smokerView attachment 739582


How do you like the 450? I looked at them but couldn't find a reason to replace my 490 with one. Never run one though.


----------



## cantoo

Wowsers, I bought a bunch of odds and ends of the chains, bunch of files and holders and 4 pieces of the safety gear. The chain saws were sold for more than they were worth, the girl helping me said that they were very very happy with the prices they got. Have to add the premium on those prices too, it adds up quickly. I was interested in the pole saws to replace the older one I have, they went more than I was willing to pay for open boxes and old stock. For only $100 less than new I would rather give my buddy Schmidt's in Bluevale the business.


----------



## farmer steve

cantoo said:


> Wowsers, I bought a bunch of odds and ends of the chains, bunch of files and holders and 4 pieces of the safety gear. The chain saws were sold for more than they were worth, the girl helping me said that they were very very happy with the prices they got. Have to add the premium on those prices too, it adds up quickly. I was interested in the pole saws to replace the older one I have, they went more than I was willing to pay for open boxes and old stock. For only $100 less than new I would rather give my buddy Schmidt's in Bluevale the business.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! @cantoo.* Have a good one buddy.


----------



## echomeister

James Miller said:


> How do you like the 450? I looked at them but couldn't find a reason to replace my 490 with one. Never run one though.



The 450 is a little heavy but built like a tank. It's my favorite when cutting 6 to 16 inch diameter wood.


----------



## chipper1

echomeister said:


> The 450 is a little heavy but built like a tank. It's my favorite when cutting 6 to 16 inch diameter wood.


Since husky added all the weight to the 550 ne you can say "the 450 is heavy because it's built like a tank", it's now a positive thing because husky did it, but husky was just copying some of stihls older designs lol.



aheeejd said:


> Scored a good find, a local guy with a portable sawmill. Basically getting big butt ends, slabs, etc. But I ain't picky. Question whilst I'm here, I have an old 266 XP, the thing will rip your arm off lol, anyway, last year before winter for the 1st time I actually emptied completely the gas tank. Today I needed it for those big butt ends. I put a tiny bit of gas in it just to fire it up while still at home, I poured the fuel & filled the bar oil. Got side tracked & when I picked up the saw gas was all over the underside. My 1st thought was wtf, I drain the gas last year & what, did the gas tank crack? But then I got thinking the fuel line probably failed. As far as I know its all original. Basically my question is, there's no way it could be a cracked tank right? Any thoughts. Here's some pics of butt rounds & my growing pile of other wood to be cut/split. There's pine there also, I didn't take any today, but I have before just for the fire pit. Have good safe week guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nice score, certainly getting into 60-70cc wood although a 50 with an 18 should have no problem, especially a newer pro saw!
My first though was did you put the gas cap back on right , it's funny, but many here have experienced getting gas or oil dumped down their leg because of a cap not properly secured . 
I'm more inclined to think it's the fuel line between the tank and the case or the fuel line where it goes into the tank has shrunk and is leaking. A nice trick for feeding the fuel line is slit the first inch of the hose in half and then cut one of the halves off at an angle, put that end of the hose through from the top and down into the tank, grab that end of the hose with a hemostat and pull it thru. Now all you have to do is cut the inch off and install the fuel filter and hook the other end to the carb. 
A carb kit would probably help the saw to run better if it hasn't been done since you bought it, even if it seems to be running well now.
Let us know what you come up with.


MustangMike said:


> The fuel leak could be the tank, the line, or the carb. I'm guessing when you drained the fuel, the gaskets dried out, so my bet is the carb. It is why I don't drain my saws!
> 
> Let us know when you figure it out. I have also seen a lot of cracked tanks, often under the motor where you can't see the crack!


Maybe ethanol fuel shrink the old fuel lines, and now it's leaking where it goes through the tank, I'm not a fan of ethanol .
Yes, no need to drain them if you use efree, also fire them up once a month if possible to keep the diaphragm and gaskets covered in fuel as it will evaporate even if it's efree, but it won't absorb moisture like ethanol ). 


95custmz said:


> It's recommended not to go any bigger than a 32" bar. http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9f5525102886abf488256b52001a33af?OpenDocument


I might go up to a 24, but wouldn't run a 32 in hardwood; maybe it will oil it, I'm not sure.
Here's one with a 20", the first wood is cherry the second is a hard chunk of ash. Great running saws, I sold that one, but have a 268 now(open port standard 268, the 268xp is closed port).


----------



## chipper1

Yes the remote would be sweet for the use your talking about, and that's the main purpose I use mine for as it is.
I use a step cut for them, but there is still a bit of pucker factor(clenched buttcheeks ) while doing bad ones as the hinge could break in certain circumstances although I've never had that happen(at least doing this ). First I set my winch cable in the tree(you need to pull directly against the lean or the chance of the hinge breaking goes up greatly), then I pull it with the winch to be sure I can overcome the lean, then I release the tension on the cable and just snug the cable up(you don't want to pull so hard it breaks the holding wood, but it should be pulled enough to hold the tree in place), then I notch the tree, bore it and set up my hinge, then step down and make my back cut anywhere from 2-8" depends on many factors which you will have to experiment with and it's best to do this on low risk trees . There will be holding wood between the bore cut and the "step cut" that helps keep the tree from setting back. It's as safe as I've found for pulling leaners as it leaves a lot of wood, the hinge and the holding wood, but as I said lots of experimenting on "safe trees" will prepare you for the tough ones. I also like using a pulley if there is a tree to secure to that's directly against the lean as I can then park my tractor right next to the tree or at least closer to it.
Hope this helps.


KiwiBro said:


> and unbelievably expensive. I have a goal to learn the basics before next Summer. The bigger goal is affording the gear. Yeah, yeah, can't put a price on safety, blah, blah. When I hear purveyors of nose-bleed-inducing expensive gear start down that line I turn off straight away. Even second hand gear here is expensive. For the occasional climbing need it's almost impossible to justify. That said, if I was all about the money to justify the gear I have I would have stayed staring at a computer and never ventured into the woods.
> 
> When the climbing gear is more expensive than my ute, it becomes a significant barrier to adoption. I figure I've got about 4 months of bargain hunting to see if I can come up with enough good gear to get a few lessons and experiment safely.
> 
> If anyone reading this stumbles upon any bargains, please can you PM me? Thanks in advance.


I did a lot of buying and selling of lots and sold the saws(from the lots) to get all my gear but my ascender, rope wrench(descent device for single line), and a few other bits for under 500 freedom dollars, I'm set up for srt as well as ddrt and have a bunch of ropes for rigging, climbing, I literally have like 3 large bags of equipment(and more I don't bring with), what's funny is I can hold the 500 worth in one hand . Single line will be the easiest to do for anyone who's a bit older or out of shape.
I think the best way for a new guy to get into it is buying a full kit as it will have everything you need to get started. A good way to start getting ready without spending as much is to buy a bigshot, throw line, and a few throw bags, as well as some nice bull rope, you can use them for setting lines in trees for pulling and they will be needed to set climb lines anyway, that's about 200 here in the states.
Here's a vid that shows the basics. It also says they are used all over the world so it will probably work there .

Here's one with mods done by the climbing arborist. Open that on youtube and follow him, he has his own webpage as well as blogs and he's an excellent resource for newbies(I'm still here) as well as those with many yrs under their belt.


----------



## Wowzer

cantoo said:


> Wowsers, I bought a bunch of odds and ends of the chains, bunch of files and holders and 4 pieces of the safety gear. The chain saws were sold for more than they were worth, the girl helping me said that they were very very happy with the prices they got. Have to add the premium on those prices too, it adds up quickly. I was interested in the pole saws to replace the older one I have, they went more than I was willing to pay for open boxes and old stock. For only $100 less than new I would rather give my buddy Schmidt's in Bluevale the business.




Yeah I was looking at the Kombi hedge trimmer, and edger attachment. i was looking around tying to figure out if there was a buyers premium on there but couldn't find it, Good thing I didn't get to far into it and went all in I guess


----------



## aheeejd

95custmz said:


> It's recommended not to go any bigger than a 32" bar. http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9f5525102886abf488256b52001a33af?OpenDocument


Nice find thank you. That's weird though, I went back to the mill where I get those oak butts. Chain relatively new & cut was crooked as a banana. And it seamed like every now & then nothing was cutting like the saw was just burning the wood. Then I'd kinda manhandle saw & it would start throwing chips again. It cut best when I'd push tip into wood, then I'd adjust & use the dawgs to dig in the back & fine sawdust. So I figured bar was bent. So I stopped at a place that sells husqvarna & the kid didn't even know the saw. "Sure its not a 262" he asks me lol. Anyway he looked it up & said they don't recommend over a 20. So I bought the 20. But its nice to know I can go bigger still. Thanks again for your help. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> couple hours down the road its 55. Perfect windows cracked sleeping weather.


I’m probably not much more than an hour, and we have the windows open. I haven’t check the temp, just enjoying it. Some one told me it’s supposed to get hot tomorrow. I’m riding up to WV to see how my contractors are doing.


----------



## rarefish383

aheeejd said:


> Nice find thank you. That's weird though, I went back to the mill where I get those oak butts. Chair relatively new & cut was crooked as a banana. And it seamed like every now & then nothing was cutting like the saw was just burning the wood. Then I'd kinda manhandle saw & it would start throwing chips again. It cut best when I'd push tip into wood, then I'd adjust & use the dawgs to dig in the back & fine sawdust. So I figured bar was bent. So I stopped at a place that sells husqvarna & the kid didn't even know the saw. "Sure its not a 262" he asks me lol. Anyway he looked it up & said they don't recommend over a 20. So I bought the 20. But its nice to know I can go bigger still. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Saw sounds dull. My buddy just retired from the counter at the saw shop, 76 years old. He said guys come in almost daily and say their bar is shot because it cuts crooked. He’ll ask if they were cutting stumps or hit metal in the wood. They always say no. Then he would show them all the teeth on the down hill side dull from dirt. They still say it’s the bar. He said he finally got tired of arguing with them and just sells them a new bar, and throws in a new chain for 10 percent off.

My MS 170 would only cut if I started the cut with the tip of the bar. Threw OK chips, but when it got halfway through a 10 inch limb it went to fine dust. I grabbed the file. I’d been cutting little Cedars back from the drive, and was too hot and tired to make an effort to keep the tip out of the dirt. I do it too.


----------



## James Miller

Some better shots of the damage to the tree that dropped the big limb. Pretty shore this one will have to be taken down.


----------



## cantoo

Wowzer, the premium at Rockford is 13%. With taxes that's 25% more than your bid and no warranty and buying from a few pictures. Jutzi in Breslau does not have a premium and sells lots of stuff too. It's on site bidding only though.
Amish auction is on June 08th near Chesley. Sometimes good stuff there too, of course I will be there keeping everyone honest. I'll be driving my white dodge and 16' trailer, my anniversary is coming up so need to get her something. I need some chickens for the coop I'm building, they sell small animals there too. Maybe another firewood conveyor or a splitter or 2?


----------



## turnkey4099

aheeejd said:


> Nice find thank you. That's weird though, I went back to the mill where I get those oak butts. Chain relatively new & cut was crooked as a banana. And it seamed like every now & then nothing was cutting like the saw was just burning the wood. Then I'd kinda manhandle saw & it would start throwing chips again. It cut best when I'd push tip into wood, then I'd adjust & use the dawgs to dig in the back & fine sawdust. So I figured bar was bent. So I stopped at a place that sells husqvarna & the kid didn't even know the saw. "Sure its not a 262" he asks me lol. Anyway he looked it up & said they don't recommend over a 20. So I bought the 20. But its nice to know I can go bigger still. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



The description of how that chain cut is typical of chain that has been rocked or a poor filing job. Rarely is it the fault of the bar. Just went through it again with a chain I rocked so badly that it took 20 strokes per tooth to get it back to 'almost'. Cut crooked (same symptoms as yours), refiled three times and still went crooked. Nothing but slivers of teeth left by then so I pitched it.


----------



## cantoo

aheeejd, check your rakers, maybe they are too high and not allowing it to cut. I do some really hot cutting when I'm cutting logs into rounds. I use a 460 and never shut it off except to fuel and oil. I actually dump oil on the bar to lube and cool it down. I do about 500 cuts in just a few hours off a stack of logs. The logs are all about the same size so it usually destroys the end of the bar and at the dogs where the bark cut line is. Very seldom does it cut crooked even with the bar having chunks out of it. I would bet it's your chain.


----------



## hamish

James Miller said:


> I live in the land of the oak tards. Most people around here would walk past soft maple. If I had room I'd keep it. Works fine for when your around to keep the stove loaded and saves the better wood for over night or when your not home.


I burn near anything that burns! Basswood, pine, tamarack, cedar, poplar, kids toys, soft maple, hard woods are nice but reality..........


----------



## farmer steve

Another load of scrounged "highly valuable black walnut " and cherry out the door today. Went to my 80 year old pyro customer. She just called me to tell me how beautiful it is.


----------



## hamish

Garden is gonna be late this year.....if it survives


----------



## crowbuster

had cold crops in. Just got corn and zukes, squash etc in. Replanted beans 2x. Aint lookin good. Hope u fair better


----------



## aheeejd

rarefish383 said:


> Saw sounds dull. My buddy just retired from the counter at the saw shop, 76 years old. He said guys come in almost daily and say their bar is shot because it cuts crooked. He’ll ask if they were cutting stumps or hit metal in the wood. They always say no. Then he would show them all the teeth on the down hill side dull from dirt. They still say it’s the bar. He said he finally got tired of arguing with them and just sells them a new bar, and throws in a new chain for 10 percent off.
> 
> My MS 170 would only cut if I started the cut with the tip of the bar. Threw OK chips, but when it got halfway through a 10 inch limb it went to fine dust. I grabbed the file. I’d been cutting little Cedars back from the drive, and was too hot and tired to make an effort to keep the tip out of the dirt. I do it too.


It was the bar. I thought the bar that was on it was an 18". In my other post I said I stopped & got a 20", kid said no bigger then a 20". So this morning I go to put new bar on & it is the same length. Bar on saw is a 20. So, the new bar would not fit on. The adjuster holes just wouldn't let it work. The bar that came off, the adjuster holes are oblong. I take new bar & chain & the saw back to where I bought it. Told the kid that I found I could put a 32" on it. He said no way. But anyway, he had a 24" bar & the adjuster holes lined up perfectly. So for another $22 I got the 24" bar & chain. Brought home slapped it together & the saw cut grea

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aheeejd

MustangMike said:


> The fuel leak could be the tank, the line, or the carb. I'm guessing when you drained the fuel, the gaskets dried out, so my bet is the carb. It is why I don't drain my saws!
> 
> Let us know when you figure it out. I have also seen a lot of cracked tanks, often under the motor where you can't see the crack!


Saw is not leaking anymore. I know I didn't spill any cause I put gas in it on my work bench. Anyway I'm thinking the gaskets in carb shrunk & luckily adding fuel swelled them again. I don't know man, lol. Was leaking & now its not. Ran 3 tanks through this afternoon. Filter came today & fuel line coming Friday so at least I'll have them on hand. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

crowbuster said:


> had cold crops in. Just got corn and zukes, squash etc in. Replanted beans 2x. Aint lookin good. Hope u fair better


Try Tema green beans for early planting. They are a brown seed which works better early in cooler soil temps.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> Some people have a fear of heights, others just don't. I have the fear, and can't get rid of it. It has diminished as I have forced myself to climb ladders and tree stands, but it is not gone.
> 
> Conversely, my brother and nephew don't have it … just the way it is.
> 
> If I have to climb a ladder to remove a limb from a tree, most likely I will be using a reciprocating saw! It is just much safer.
> 
> Others have a fear of chainsaws while on the ground. I have respect for them … always … but not fear.



I don't have a fear of climbing, I'm just too fat!


----------



## bigfellascott

I went out today to test a 250c my mate repaired and also ran the 55 Husky I rebuilt for the Ex to use so she can cut wood and stop pestering me to do it Both ran well which was pleasing to see and with a bit of luck that's the last we will see of both of em as that Stihl 250 has been a PITA to get sorted, which is common for these bloody things apparently.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> *with a bit of luck that's the last we will see of both of em* as that Stihl 250 has been a PITA to get sorted, which is common for these bloody things apparently.



The Stihl and the husky or the Stihl and the ex?


----------



## James Miller

Walnut? Locust? My plant manager and I are having a disagreement over this one.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739952
> View attachment 739953
> Walnut? Locust? My plant manager and I are having a disagreement over this one.


Neither James. At least that's what the leaves tell me. Some type of elm?


----------



## LondonNeil

Not locust


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 739952
> View attachment 739953
> Walnut? Locust? My plant manager and I are having a disagreement over this one.


Siberian elm I’d say.


----------



## husqvarna257

We got a load dropped off last week, debarked tops mainly and some bigger stuff that doesn't make for top grade firewood. Firewood is at premium prices here in Massachusetts, harder to get log loads in western Ma. Most of the firewood now is run through processors and sold at a premium price.I got this load for $700 and he said it will be over 8 cord. neighbor is being logged out so I asked the forester his price per load for tops and he came back with $750 for 7 cords worth. We still have over 1.5 cord left for the OWB from last year. I would love to get 10 cord surplus so I can have 10 dry for a year. Burned allot less last year with 9 month aged wood vs the 3 month last year.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> We got a load dropped off last week, debarked tops mainly and some bigger stuff that doesn't make for top grade firewood. Firewood is at premium prices here in Massachusetts, harder to get log loads in western Ma. Most of the firewood now is run through processors and sold at a premium price.I got this load for $700 and he said it will be over 8 cord. neighbor is being logged out so I asked the forester his price per load for tops and he came back with $750 for 7 cords worth. We still have over 1.5 cord left for the OWB from last year. I would love to get 10 cord surplus so I can have 10 dry for a year. Burned allot less last year with 9 month aged wood vs the 3 month last year.View attachment 739982


That is expensive for the tops, is that with you cutting them on his property .


----------



## MustangMike

I get all the Oak and Hickory I want from my local tree guy, cause I fix his saws! My problem is finding the time to cut and split it all … and the milling!!!

Still have Black Walnut, Ash, White Oak and Tulip logs to mill … but no place to put it … and firewood to be processed at 4 different locations!!! No time to do it all!!! Plus, no one want wood till the fall, and I had stacking and then re stacking!

One guy is going to take some wood soon, so I will just split and deliver it! I've got a huge pile of Oak + Hickory in my back lot that needs to be stacked. So much work when you do it alone!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Neither James. At least that's what the leaves tell me. Some type of elm?





svk said:


> Siberian elm I’d say.


Does it make ok firewood?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Does it make ok firewood?


For you no. For the plant manager it's great stuff.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Does it make ok firewood?


It’s not terrible. Above softwood but below birch/red maple


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> For you no. For the plant manager it's great stuff.


I'll just cut it to manageable pieces and toss it in the woods behind the warehouse. I clean up the downed limbs and stuff when ask. Theres better trees on the property that are bound to fall befor I retire


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> It’s not terrible. Above softwood but below birch/red maple


I'm about to have more red maple then I know what to do with.
We have a guy coming to give us a quote on taking this one down today. If it goes on it's own it will reach the house so it's got to go.


----------



## cornfused

The daughters boyfriend sent this picture today. He saw a city crew taking down a tree & asked could he have it, they said sure. Him & the daughter are bringing it over this weekend. I think he's a keeper


----------



## chipper1

cornfused said:


> The daughters boyfriend sent this picture today. He saw a city crew taking down a tree & asked could he have it, they said sure. Him & the daughter are bringing it over this weekend. I think he's a keeper


Sweet deal.
Hopefully he works out .


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> The Stihl and the husky or the Stihl and the ex?


All of the above Ah shes ok not as bad as that bloody Stihl put it that way!


----------



## bigfellascott

Some wood from the day before giving the 250c it's first test after doing some mods to it, then the snow came in and that put an end to that for a day or so until things dried out a bit.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy D Day everyone. It is amazing the sacrifices that were made so we did not have to wake up and say "Heil Hitler" every morning.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a bunch of Walnut and Mulberry to firewood length, and split some with the X-27 … same stuff I took down last year. Hey, they darn Mulberry is completely cut off, and still growing green leaves!

It is also tougher to cut than the Walnut, and tougher to split (more fibers), but the X-27 gets it done!


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Happy D Day everyone. It is amazing the sacrifices that were made so we did not have to wake up and say "Heil Hitler" every morning.



Lots of men and women gave it their all for what we have , never forget !


----------



## dancan

bigfellascott said:


> Some wood from the day before giving the 250c it's first test after doing some mods to it, then the snow came in and that put an end to that for a day or so until things dried out a bit.



You somewhere here on the Eastcoast of Canada ?
Still a continuous burn here !
Might be able to shut down the furnace this weekend maybe lol
Cantoo , Happy Bidet !!!! Sorry I'm late .

BTW , Spruce does not have leaves , jus sayin ,,,


----------



## chucker

MustangMike said:


> Happy D Day everyone. It is amazing the sacrifices that were made so we did not have to wake up and say "Heil Hitler" every morning.


! yes sir trump sure did his part? LOL


----------



## MustangMike

He is giving them more respect than a lot of other politicians (DelBlasio)


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> Happy D Day everyone. It is amazing the sacrifices that were made so we did not have to wake up and say "Heil Hitler" every morning.


Ya never met my first wife


----------



## dancan

My grandfather was a merchant seaman , I had several uncles fight , they're all gone now .

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/d-day-code-breakers-women-1.5159789

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sonya-d-artois-secret-agent-second-world-war-1.5160124

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/national-d-day-veterans-interviews-1.5092373

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...e-2nd-time-was-absolutely-brilliant-1.5164963

https://newsinteractives.cbc.ca/longform/finding-florence

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...ne-6-1944-astronomy-allied-invasion-1.5161516

Many stories like this from many countries , we can do what we do because of the unselfish effort , never forget .


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## Deleted member 149229

Some scrounging doesn’t go good. About a mile down the road a big oak came out at the roots, couldn’t be all this rain, and came down on the power lines and the road. While the power company and tree service was there I talked to the guy whose property the tree was on, told him I would cut the limbs and trunk up and haul the wood away, you deal with the branches. “Hey thanks, help yourself.” Talked to the lady across the road, her husband is in poor physical health, and told her the same thing. I’m standing by the tree with the cop that has the road blocked and her husband walks down. I said “Hey George, where do you want the branches piled?” He flips out!!! “You want that free wood then you haul the branches away and clean up the yard.” I turned and walked away. The cop says, “He’s awful friendly for you trying to save him work or money.” Guess I’m only getting wood from one side of the road. I did mention to the tree service what side to throw the wood on and said thanks. Guess what side they were throwing the wood on when I left?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Getting dark and power is still out so I guess scrounging cutting begins in the morning.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Cantoo , Happy Bidet !!!! Sorry I'm late .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'm about to have more red maple then I know what to do with.View attachment 740053
> We have a guy coming to give us a quote on taking this one down today. If it goes on it's own it will reach the house so it's got to go.


How'd the quote go James.
Are you guys trying to save the maple and apple(looks like an apple anyway?), should be easy to get to go that way, aim for the tractor lol.
Or does it sprawl out to the left in the picture a lot.


----------



## Logger nate

hamish said:


> I burn near anything that burns! Basswood, pine, tamarack, cedar, poplar, kids toys, soft maple, hard woods are nice but reality..........


Kind of the way I am, well maybe except for the kids toys
Well the road is finally open to my high elevation wood area, don’t look like I have to worry about getting too hot if I go there tomorrow.
, maybe I should try a lower area...

Took the firewood locating tool out for a ride last weekend 
found a little snow... Should have brought my skis. Did find some nice dead standing red fir down lower that was pretty close to the road, and even on the uphill side.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Getting dark and power is still out so I guess scrounging cutting begins in the morning.


Sounds like you guys have a mess out there.
At least there's plenty of firewood out there available.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Kind of the way I am, well maybe except for the kids toys
> Well the road is finally open to my high elevation wood area, don’t look like I have to worry about getting too hot if I go there tomorrow.View attachment 740136
> , maybe I should try a lower area...
> 
> Took the firewood locating tool out for a ride last weekend View attachment 740137
> found a little snow... Should have brought my skis. Did find some nice dead standing red fir down lower that was pretty close to the road, and even on the uphill side.


Sounds good to me Nate, I'm gonna be like that snow tomorrow, melting . Calling for a high of 82, I'm glad they think it's going to be a cooler summer, 82 is higher than I like.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Attitude is what made the warriors of WWII the last great generation.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Sounds good to me Nate, I'm gonna be like that snow tomorrow, melting . Calling for a high of 82, I'm glad they think it's going to be a cooler summer, 82 is higher than I like.


Yeah the cooler weather is nice for cutting wood for sure. I’m with you there, that’s a little warm.

Saw this today 
looks like it would be a great firewood truck! Lift gate, dump bed, winch on top at front of bed. $4500, seems little high to me, it’s well used, nice set up though. Had access to a flat bed with lift gate from work in Alaska, sure made loading larger rounds nice.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah the cooler weather is nice for cutting wood for sure. I’m with you there, that’s a little warm.
> 
> Saw this today View attachment 740138
> looks like it would be a great firewood truck! Lift gate, dump bed, winch on top at front of bed. $4500, seems little high to me, it’s well used, nice set up though. Had access to a flat bed with lift gate from work in Alaska, sure made loading larger rounds nice.


Leave the lift gate a couple feet off the ground, then pull logs right onto it/the bed, then when you're all loaded up raise it the rest of the way, should be able to haul 14' logs loaded to the top of the rails.
Small print; you may have to modify the lift gate or build a log arch to get the higher layers on, but it could be done.
Lots of options if you're willing to spend that kind of cash to get some assistants pulling logs to the rd/truck.
I like getting things done in the fall/spring as long as it's not too muddy. It's been a good spring for getting things done here.
And fishing . Had some help getting this one in tonight .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Getting dark *and power is still out* so I guess scrounging cutting begins in the morning.



sorry to hear D -

today's afternoon storms passed us by!  just S of me... coupe tornadoes and such. hail. winds. trees in the roadways. and 8 powerlines all but down. they had to shut that section of grid down til repairs could be made. I can tell u one thing... all that is bad, but loosing power and so no a/c in these temps.... real bad!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Yeah the cooler weather is nice for cutting wood for sure. I’m with you there, that’s a little warm.
> 
> Saw this today View attachment 740138
> looks like it would be a great firewood truck! Lift gate, dump bed, winch on top at front of bed. $4500, seems little high to me, it’s well used,* nice set up though*. Had access to a flat bed with lift gate from work in Alaska, sure made loading larger rounds nice.



if I needed it or wanted it, $3500 would be ok to me... assuming it runs ok too and all systems work....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sounds good to me Nate, I'm gonna be like that snow tomorrow, melting . Calling for a high of 82, I'm glad they think it's going to be a cooler summer,* 82 is higher than I like*.



Sunday's high here now predicted to be 98F... up from 97f forecast...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Lots of men and women *gave it their all* for what we have , never forget !



and for many of those that survived... survival conditions often beyond any sense of reasonable human endurance! war is he**. I guess by design!

some milestones for me as a US Marine veteran who has studied WWII from both sides...

Pearl Harbor - my mon lived in Honolulu when Japs attacked!
entry into WWII
B-17's over Germany night bombing
Churchill
Iwo J
D-Day
shooting down Yamamoto
sinking the Yamamoto
Midway
Guadalcanal
McArther...

and, last but not least

The A-Bomb!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Happy D Day everyone. It is amazing the sacrifices that were made* so we did not have to wake up and say "Heil Hitler" every morning*.



you are right MM - mite have a dif flare over at the AS Good Morning check in thread if we had not prevailed... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a bit back I had noticed a neighbor had a bad looking oak, rotten sections and a big threat. he wanted to take it down, but dint like the price! $1400. another crew came in and he liked the price.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

2nd crew got the job for $600... including clean up and haul off. I got a call... QB walking dog... tree is down. take all the wood u want!... I was up and a-tam...

some of it was bigger than I wanted to mess with... but plenty suited me just fine. and crew friendly and tossed into piles for me... oak-a-plenty!





base about 26x30 or so...

they were an Echo crew... 680 and 2 380's....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I got plenty...oak farwood sized and to split ~ crew just tossed to curb 4-5 piles like this. I picked a lot by hand, too... then later on we got into some of the larger stuff... they even delivered a couple of big chunks for me. offered it all, but alas... I am a glutton for only so much punishment... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

load # 3 -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

quite a pile of oak for just a lil ol neighborhood scrounge... well, imo. with this and the other oak scrounge couple weeks ago... I figure could be close to 1-1 1/2 full cords. will know by wheelbarrow loads. wheelbarrow is 10 cu ft. so 13 loads would be a full cord. over that and more than a cord. lots of farwood!


----------



## bigfellascott

dancan said:


> You somewhere here on the Eastcoast of Canada ?
> Still a continuous burn here !
> Might be able to shut down the furnace this weekend maybe lol
> Cantoo , Happy Bidet !!!! Sorry I'm late .
> 
> BTW , Spruce does not have leaves , jus sayin ,,,



Australia mate


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> That is expensive for the tops, is that with you cutting them on his property .


His price of $750 for a load of tops would be delivered. No way I'll pay that. Guy who dropped off load of wood told me he gets $650 for a half cord of clean debarked kiln dried plastic wrapped delivered out Boston way.
My neighbor came by and said I know you have allot to cut but there are some dead trees that should come down before next winter. Told him no problem but we will have to block the dirt road when I drop it. I can just see someone driving by just as I drop the trees.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> His price of $750 for a load of tops would be delivered. No way I'll pay that. Guy who dropped off load of wood told me he gets $650 for a half cord of clean debarked kiln dried plastic wrapped delivered out Boston way.
> My neighbor came by and said I know you have allot to cut but there are some dead trees that should come down before next winter. Told him no problem but we will have to block the dirt road when I drop it. I can just see someone driving by just as I drop the trees.


That's a little better. The thing is when I think of all that goes into a cord of firewood you're basically paying nothing for the commodity, I don't sell mine for less than 200 normally, many will sell for 150, this is for a full cord. That's a lot of work for 150-200 and some fuel, wear and tear on equipment, if I didn't have plenty I wouldn't sell any.


----------



## James Miller

It starts. Gonna find a carb kit lines and filter.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> I'll just cut it to manageable pieces and toss it in the woods behind the warehouse. I clean up the downed limbs and stuff when ask. Theres better trees on the property that are bound to fall befor I retire



You and Steve becoming wood snobs! Nothing wrong with some elm!


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> You and Steve becoming wood snobs! Nothing wrong with some elm!


cept splitting it .
What a pain, I guess it's easier when frozen.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Today’s scrounge from last nights power outage. This was just the stuff I cut into manageable pieces that the tree service left on “my side” of the road. Got the trunk cut off the rootball. Guy up on the next road came down to see if anybody was getting the wood. Turns out I grew up with him. Offered him half the trunk if he helped me. He looked at the trunk and jumped on the idea, bringing his big backhoe down Monday to pull it out so we can cut it up. I’ll get a pic before and during cutting, trunk is probably 30’ long, 28”-24” the whole way. Had to start on top and let the saw cut down the side to get the full diameter cut with the 7900 and 28” bar, worked like a dream.


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> You and Steve becoming wood snobs! Nothing wrong with some elm!


Gotta teach these youngsters.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's a little better. The thing is when I think of all that goes into a cord of firewood you're basically paying nothing for the commodity, I don't sell mine for less than 200 normally, many will sell for 150, this is for a full cord. That's a lot of work for 150-200 and some fuel, wear and tear on equipment, if I didn't have plenty I wouldn't sell any.




I cut firewood mostly just for the fun and exercise. At my age (84) it is "use it or lose it". I sell willow at $120 cord and figure I lose at least $50 for every cord I sell considering fuel, equipment, etc without even counting my time. I sell it to get rid of it, got more wood in my lot than I will ever burn.


----------



## LondonNeil

There is no way on earth is sell wood at prices like that. Basically firewood in the UK sells for £100/m³ for hardwood, soft wood about £75/m³. That's £350/cord. What's the exchange rate currently? Without bothering to check our must be about $500/cord. For all the effort of scrounging, cutting, splitting, stacking, drying, delivering? No chance. I would sell a few sackfuls, over here garden centres etc sell small sacks, enough for an evening for £5-6. I estimate that is £200/m³. If someone in my street wanted a few sackfuls I'd be very pleased to sell a few at that price but beyond that...no.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I cut firewood mostly just for the fun and exercise. At my age (84) it is "use it or lose it". I sell willow at $120 cord and figure I lose at least $50 for every cord I sell considering fuel, equipment, etc without even counting my time. I sell it to get rid of it, got more wood in my lot than I will ever burn.


That's great your still hard at it , I hope I'm still able to do that in 35yrs, wow that makes you sound old or me young .
I don't think I'm loosing anything selling it even if I sold it cheaper since it's a byproduct of other ventures that are making me money, but I see no reason to as long as I have the room to store it.


----------



## dancan

Well it's official !!!
12 hours without a fire in the furnace


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Leave the lift gate a couple feet off the ground, then pull logs right onto it/the bed, then when you're all loaded up raise it the rest of the way, should be able to haul 14' logs loaded to the top of the rails.
> Small print; you may have to modify the lift gate or build a log arch to get the higher layers on, but it could be done.
> Lots of options if you're willing to spend that kind of cash to get some assistants pulling logs to the rd/truck.
> I like getting things done in the fall/spring as long as it's not too muddy. It's been a good spring for getting things done here.
> And fishing . Had some help getting this one in tonight .
> View attachment 740140


Yeah it really would be a great set up, maybe some day... too many other things requiring funds right now. 
Nice fish! That’s awesome!

Well with the threat of snow and no trailer brakes, no chains, and a 3 mile long 12 percent grade I decided against going to high elevation area. Really kinda wanted to get the rest of that tamarack at my other spot anyway
thankfully it was still there, the base sure had some thick bark.
Was only enough for little less than half a load, so started looking for more and happed to see this....spruce!


Good size for the 550 to get some run time too.
Sure like working with spruce.
Time for lunch, steak, egg, and coffee, , lol
Sure like the new tongs, makes packing blocks to trailer much easier.
Started snowing pretty good on the way back. Was about 38* nice wood scrounging temp.
Pretty nice out when I got back to town.


----------



## dancan

Great pics Nate !


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Great pics Nate !


Thanks Dan, thanks for the recommendation on the tongs too!
You let your fire go out, I just lit ours again, lol


----------



## husqvarna257

Getting my gym workout today, cutting and splitting are the best way to loose some pounds. Wearing my newer Husqvarna boots to be safe. They are rubber clunky things but they cover the shin as well. Last season I tossed a 6' piece of oak out of the truck and it bounced back off the pile and split my shin, nothing broken but it hurt like heck and it took forever to heal up.
Can anyone id this bark? Came in the truck load so I never saw the leaves. It is harder on the saw and when it splits it splinters, also it has a red core.


----------



## Jeffkrib

turnkey4099 said:


> I cut firewood mostly just for the fun and exercise. At my age (84) it is "use it or lose it". I sell willow at $120 cord and figure I lose at least $50 for every cord I sell considering fuel, equipment, etc without even counting my time. I sell it to get rid of it, got more wood in my lot than I will ever burn.


What’s your advice to us youngsters on life, I’m taking the view do as much as you can before you hit 60. If your still kicking do as much as you can before 70 ect ect.


----------



## Logger nate

Decided to weigh one of the bigger tamarack rounds
no wonder my back hurts, lol.
Think I’ll stick to spruce or lodge pole next time.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Well it's official !!!
> 12 hours without a fire in the furnace


93°F high here today. Of course I am rehabbing my back porch roof. 2 layers on top of tin. That tin gets sizzling in the hot sun! Did my errands in the height of it. About 4:30 I was in the shade again but the heat took all the piss out of me already.


----------



## MustangMike

No way I would cut and split wood if I did not enjoy running the saws and getting the exercise. When my wife complains I spend too much time for what I get I tell her to pretend I'm going to the health Spa, but they are paying me instead of me paying them! It just kinda pays for my hobby … no house money in my saws.

Re: Age - My Dad always said "Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you had better work on it".

My Dad stayed in incredibly good shape till he turned 70 and had a mild stoke, which was partly the result of a neck injury he suffered while in the service. A blood clot lodged free and went to his brain. I try to stay in good shape, but I'm not as strong as he was, and he was only 5'10" and 150 lbs.! My Dad tried to eat healthy (rare for back then) and exercised regularly. It all makes a difference.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Decided to weigh one of the bigger tamarack roundsView attachment 740322
> no wonder my back hurts, lol.
> Think I’ll stick to spruce or lodge pole next time.


I was admiring those tight rings, didn't figure it was that heavy though.
Looks like it was a good thing you didn't go up higher without the trailer brakes.
Nice load, and I'm sure there was plenty of spruce left for another load too.
I installed a window A/C unit today and I have my redneck A/C on which is a floor drying fan in the basement pointing upstairs, it's okay in the kitchen and living room, but a little warmer than I like in the rest of the house .


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> What’s your advice to us youngsters on life, I’m taking the view do as much as you can before you hit 60. If your still kicking do as much as you can before 70 ect ect.



I'm afreaid I can't help. The life I lived until I was 70 should have killed me before that. I did cut way back on alcohol in late 90s an dstarted eating more healthy stuff then also.


----------



## James Miller

Found another truck that's peaked my interest. Pretty clean for a PA truck. 183k, stock 7.3 save for a gtp38r which after some research is basicly the same as stock save for a ball bearing center section. Wasn't realy looking for a diesel but you cant do much better then a clean unmolested 7.3 350.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740350
> Found another truck that's peaked my interest. Pretty clean for a PA truck. 183k, stock 7.3 save for a gtp38r which after some research is basicly the same as stock save for a ball bearing center section. Wasn't realy looking for a diesel but you cant do much better then a clean unmolested 7.3 350.


I had a 99, biggest issue was a broken leaf spring, guess you're not supposed to pull a 60' house trailer thru the sand with them . I really liked mine except the 14qt oil changes , but just like most things in life you can pay up front or in the end. 183k isn't much for a 7.3, actually it isn't much in general for an older truck. What was it previously used for, towing a camper?, when I'm ready for something different I'll be looking for a garage stored truck that pulled a camper in the summer.


----------



## MustangMike

That looks real nice James, especially if it's a good deal!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Showing our wood haulers, here is my 06 LBZ with 202,000 on it. Covered in green oak pollen. Owned since new.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740350
> Found another truck that's peaked my interest. Pretty clean for a PA truck. 183k, stock 7.3 save for a gtp38r which after some research is basicly the same as stock save for a ball bearing center section. Wasn't realy looking for a diesel but you cant do much better then a clean unmolested 7.3 350.


Nice looking truck! Was once a Ford truck person only and owned a few in that body style. Only suggestions is check front end and steering box, if he will let you raise it up. My 04 F-350 6.0 diesel ruined my Ford run, after 12+ trips to dealer for engine problems.


----------



## MustangMike

For anyone who cares: My F-150 eco boost (2.7) is running on premium (93) and has been giving me good mileage with careful driving. Combined Hwy/Cty on the last 2 tanks was 21 MPG on the meter (20 MPG calculated). With the cruse control at 70 on the Interstates I get about 23 MPG on the meter, and about 18/19 locally. Real MPG is about 1 less.

I'm sure the 10 speed tranny helps. It is very smooth.


----------



## MustangMike

The 6.0 diesel does not have a good rep, and the 5.4 gas models had their problems also.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Had an 03 crew 5.4 and gave it to my son, motor was not a problem (luckily), front end and steering was a costly repair. That Duramax gets 16.8mpg in tow mode, 19.8mpg on level 3 on Edge tuner at 70mph. Slow down to 60 and will get over 20mpg on display on stock setting. Eco setting on my Edge seems to do nothing. I did address pump rub issue in transfer case, replaced transmission lines with hydraulic lines after 2 sets of factory lines under warranty and relocated fuel filter to an easy change location.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *cept splitting it* .
> What a pain, I guess it's easier when frozen.



never split it, but adding this note to _Caution List_...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 740237
> Today’s scrounge from last nights power outage. This was just the stuff I cut into manageable pieces that the tree service left on “my side” of the road. Got the trunk cut off the rootball. Guy up on the next road came down to see if anybody was getting the wood. Turns out I grew up with him. Offered him half the trunk if he helped me. *He looked at the trunk and jumped on the idea, bringing his big backhoe down Monday to pull it out so we can cut it up*. I’ll get a pic before and during cutting, trunk is probably 30’ long, 28”-24” the whole way. Had to start on top and let the saw cut down the side to get the full diameter cut with the 7900 and 28” bar, worked like a dream.



workx for me!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740221
> It starts. Gonna find a carb kit lines and filter.



nice saw project JM - nice to know it starts, too!...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> *I cut firewood mostly just for the fun and exercise. At my age (84) it is "use it or lose it".* I sell willow at $120 cord and figure I lose at least $50 for every cord I sell considering fuel, equipment, etc without even counting my time. I sell it to get rid of it, got more wood in my lot than I will ever burn.



my kinda guy! way to go tk! of course... those Pac NW boys have it in them... lol

present company included.... 

some cutting on agenda today... but not sure for how long? definitely in the shade. heat index called for at... 110F today!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> *There is no way on earth is sell wood at prices like that.* Basically firewood in the UK sells for £100/m³ for hardwood, soft wood about £75/m³. That's £350/cord. What's the exchange rate currently? Without bothering to check our must be about $500/cord. For all the effort of scrounging, cutting, splitting, stacking, drying, delivering? No chance. I would sell a few sackfuls, over here garden centres etc sell small sacks, enough for an evening for £5-6. I estimate that is £200/m³. If someone in my street wanted a few sackfuls I'd be very pleased to sell a few at that price but beyond that...no.



different locations, different markets...different motivations! but I agree with you, mate. I doubt I would sell a cord even for $500! lol 

nope!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's great your still hard at it *, I hope I'm still able to do that in 35yrs,* wow that makes you sound old or me young .
> I don't think I'm loosing anything selling it even if I sold it cheaper since it's a byproduct of other ventures that are making me money, but I see no reason to as long as I have the room to store it.



me, too chipper... I hope you can, too! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Yeah it really would be a great set up, maybe some day... too many other things requiring funds right now.
> Nice fish! That’s awesome!
> 
> Well with the threat of snow and no trailer brakes, no chains, and a 3 mile long 12 percent grade I decided against going to high elevation area. Really kinda wanted to get the rest of that tamarack at my other spot anywayView attachment 740287
> thankfully it was still there, the base sure had some thick bark.View attachment 740288
> Was only enough for little less than half a load, so started looking for more and happed to see this....spruce!View attachment 740289
> View attachment 740290
> View attachment 740291
> Good size for the 550 to get some run time too.View attachment 740292
> Sure like working with spruce.View attachment 740293
> Time for lunch, steak, egg, and coffee, , lolView attachment 740294
> Sure like the new tongs, makes packing blocks to trailer much easier.View attachment 740295
> Started snowing pretty good on the way back. Was about 38* nice wood scrounging temp.View attachment 740296
> Pretty nice out when I got back to town.



nice foto essay, Ln... and good use of horse trailer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *No way I would cut and split wood if I did not enjoy running the saws and getting the exercise.* When my wife complains I spend too much time for what I get I tell her to pretend I'm going to the health Spa, but they are paying me instead of me paying them! It just kinda pays for my hobby … no house money in my saws.
> 
> Re: Age - My Dad always said "Mother Nature gives you the first 40 years, after that you had better work on it".
> 
> My Dad stayed in incredibly good shape till he turned 70 and had a mild stoke, which was partly the result of a neck injury he suffered while in the service. A blood clot lodged free and went to his brain. I try to stay in good shape, but I'm not as strong as he was, and he was only 5'10" *and 150 lbs.!* My Dad tried to eat healthy (rare for back then) and exercised regularly. It all makes a difference.



I agree with you MM... I am pretty sure I was an Ak bushman in another life, in another time! lol... 84 and still cutting wood gets my respect. a friend of mine, a rancher... is 87 and still working on his place.

when u get past that magical 40... and on a bit... its no prob to get the health spa deal for free! given good insurance. 

wish I was 150#'s! lol.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740350
> Found another truck that's peaked my interest. Pretty clean for a PA truck. 183k, stock 7.3 save for a gtp38r which after some research is basicly the same as stock save for a ball bearing center section. Wasn't realy looking for a diesel but you cant do much better then a clean unmolested 7.3 350.



imo, pretty nice for 183K! *roadster red* don't hurt neither...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *For anyone who cares:* My F-150 eco boost (2.7) is running on premium (93) and has been giving me good mileage with careful driving. Combined Hwy/Cty on the last 2 tanks was 21 MPG on the meter (20 MPG calculated). With the cruse control at 70 on the Interstates I get about 23 MPG on the meter, and about 18/19 locally. Real MPG is about 1 less.I'm sure the 10 speed tranny helps. It is very smooth.



lol....

speaking of trucks... where I get my oil changed... the guy there has a Ford truck... '03. gasoline... 433K miles on it! all in all, not in bad shape either!

of course, it's like many things. just a combination of parts. take care of it and do the R&R as need be... and the miles are of no issue. as long as a vehicle remains serviceable (condition) it will run on _forever_ ~

or close enuff to qualify!


----------



## bigfellascott

I went out yesterday with a couple of mates to help cut them a couple of loads of wood, we have a new section of the property to play in at the moment so figured we'd go and have a look and cut some wood from there, the windrows are about 20-30m long and approx 3m high with some nice peppermint, stringy and gum in them so some nice firewood in general.

We took the little 250c out again for it's final run to absolutely make sure it ran as it should and it was spot on, no issues with starting it when hot at all, hopefully its sorted now and can go back to its owner. Also ran a little 170 that a mate was given after doing some lawn mowing and trimming hedges, it's like new and did a good job for a little saw.


----------



## U&A

Oak scrounge 

About 3/4 of a full 8’ bed







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

My firewood getter..at least until I finish my trailer. I washed it today which I do at least once a year. I might even treat her to a wax job this year since I've had it for 5 years. It's a '13 that I bought new in '14. 
The board slot in the bed liner is brilliant. Keeps gas cans, saws, etc from sliding around which is especially helpful when I have the tonneau cover on, and don't have to belly wiggle all the way in!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Is anyone familiar with the line-x spray on bed liner?

https://linex.com/bedliners

Supposed to be quite a phenomenal coating but who knows?
The plastic liner in my ute (we don't call 'em trucks down here) has cracked in the corners. Apart from that it has handled everything I've thrown at it. If the line-x coating is as durable and tenacious as they claim, then I wonder if it might be a better option than a plastic liner on the next ute. But I tend to take the claims of any coatings supplier/applicator as a very rough guide only until I learn of real-world history of average users.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I had a 99, biggest issue was a broken leaf spring, guess you're not supposed to pull a 60' house trailer thru the sand with them . I really liked mine except the 14qt oil changes , but just like most things in life you can pay up front or in the end. 183k isn't much for a 7.3, actually it isn't much in general for an older truck. What was it previously used for, towing a camper?, when I'm ready for something different I'll be looking for a garage stored truck that pulled a camper in the summer.


It was used to pull a dump trailer for fire wood.



Duce said:


> Nice looking truck! Was once a Ford truck person only and owned a few in that body style. Only suggestions is check front end and steering box, if he will let you raise it up. My 04 F-350 6.0 diesel ruined my Ford run, after 12+ trips to dealer for engine problems.


Its got a redhead steering box installed. So shouldn't have to worry about that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Is anyone familiar with the line-x spray on bed liner?
> 
> https://linex.com/bedliners
> 
> Supposed to be quite a phenomenal coating but who knows?
> The plastic liner in my ute (we don't call 'em trucks down here) has cracked in the corners. Apart from that it has handled everything I've thrown at it. If the line-x coating is as durable and tenacious as they claim, then I wonder if it might be a better option than a plastic liner on the next ute. But I tend to take the claims of any coatings supplier/applicator as a very rough guide only until I learn of real-world history of average users.


My Silverado (Ute) has a sprayed in factory bed liner and it holds up quite well. I know a couple guys that tried the do it yourself bed liners and neither would be recommended. Best info I can give you.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Is anyone familiar with the line-x spray on bed liner?
> 
> https://linex.com/bedliners
> 
> Supposed to be quite a phenomenal coating but who knows?
> The plastic liner in my ute (we don't call 'em trucks down here) has cracked in the corners. Apart from that it has handled everything I've thrown at it. If the line-x coating is as durable and tenacious as they claim, then I wonder if it might be a better option than a plastic liner on the next ute. But I tend to take the claims of any coatings supplier/applicator as a very rough guide only until I learn of real-world history of average users.



Its top of the line.

Rhino Linner has moved on to industrial type coatings they are not really in the truck market anymore. Its not their focus.

Get the lineX


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I split the wood I got from the power outage scrounge today, pretty good haul. Getting the trunk Monday, Tuesday if the predicted thunderstorms hit. Looking forward to running the 7900 smurf with 28” bar again. Before and after pics.


----------



## U&A

And some of them square trees as well
[emoji16]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> I split the wood I got from the power outage scrounge today, pretty good haul. Getting the trunk Monday, Tuesday if the predicted thunderstorms hit. Looking forward to running the 7900 smurf with 28” bar again. Before and after pics.



Thats a killer wood pile!!

Nice work on ALL of it[emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> And some of them square trees as well
> [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You grow them in cement blocks to get that shape?


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> You grow them in cement blocks to get that shape?



No.

I get them shipped in from California were everything is perfect ([emoji1785]) including the trees that grow in lumber dimensions...[emoji16]






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> No.
> 
> I get them shipped in from California were everything is perfect ([emoji1785]) including the trees that grow in lumber dimensions...[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Careful, California probably has them labeled to cause cancer.


----------



## dancan

Well , 24hrs since the last bit of heat from the furnace and I'm running Ac lol


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Careful, California probably has them labeled to cause cancer.



Well crap,


I forgot about that......[emoji20]

I did see that printed on a piece of plywood at the hardware store a couple days ago. 

“Wood dust causes cancer”


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I put in the ACs a couple of days ago … right after the 40* nights that made it too cold to start the garden!

I rode my bike w/o the Grand Kids for the fist time this year this afternoon … let me tell you it got hot! Only went 23+ miles, but after 19 miles I took the uphills slowly!

I don't go to CA … everything there gives you cancer!!!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I put in the ACs a couple of days ago … right after the 40* nights that made it too cold to start the garden!
> 
> I rode my bike w/o the Grand Kids for the fist time this year this afternoon … let me tell you it got hot! Only went 23+ miles, but after 19 miles I took the uphills slowly!
> 
> I don't go to CA … everything there gives you cancer!!!



I dont go either 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Its top of the line.
> 
> Rhino Linner has moved on to industrial type coatings they are not really in the truck market anymore. Its not their focus.
> 
> Get the lineX
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thank you. I'll look into it some more then.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Made some progress. Ready to shingle but sposed to start raining about 6 am so dunno when it will happen.









Not a roofer that's for sure! But its getting there. Had to replace a lot of rotted stuff wasn't fit for kindling.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Made some progress. Ready to shingle but sposed to start raining about 6 am so dunno when it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a roofer that's for sure! But its getting there. Had to replace a lot of rotted stuff wasn't fit for kindling.


That’s one big house.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> That’s one big house.


Gonna need a bigger firewood pile


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> It was used to pull a dump trailer for fire wood.
> 
> Its got a redhead steering box installed. So shouldn't have to worry about that.


They like to eat front ball joints too.


KiwiBro said:


> Thank you. I'll look into it some more then.


That bedliner is a great product here in the states, it's not cheap, but you know the adage you get what you pay for.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> They like to eat front ball joints too.
> 
> That bedliner is a great product here in the states, it's not cheap, but you know the adage you get what you pay for.


tks. They have a NZ agent so might be worth a phone call.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have spray in bed liner in my dually. The utility bed truck does not. I prefer no liner. Nothing slides on the liner. You cant slide wood out of the truck and you cant slide it in from the ground. You have to roll everything in/out of the truck.


----------



## James Miller

My BIL picked up a new truck Friday. You can put alot of wood in a 6' bed when it's almost 2 feet deep. He offered me $100 a load for the storm damage maple. I told him fill it up and come back for the rest when you have time.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740555
> My BIL picked up a new truck Friday. You can put alot of wood in a 6' bed when it's almost 2 feet deep. He offered me $100 a load for the storm damage maple. I told him fill it up and come back for the rest when you have time.


That works well, so much for having too much lol.
I met a guy last night when we were out fishing who had the exact truck, I said I like it, he said it's new only 300 miles, they were just out taking a drive .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That works well, so much for having too much lol.
> I met a guy last night when we were out fishing who had the exact truck, I said I like it, he said it's new only 300 miles, they were just out taking a drive .


That ones got 12k on it. He was driving one of the honda CRZ hybrids but found out his girlfriend is pregnant so truck it is.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> That ones got 12k on it. He was driving one of the honda CRZ hybrids but found out his girlfriend is pregnant so truck it is.


He's gonna need a topper or bed cover before too long lol.


----------



## dancan

That back window looks real spensive , jus sayin lol


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> That back window looks real spensive , jus sayin lol


I said the same thing when we were loading it. He was just chucking splits in the bed. I was waiting for one to get the back window.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Is anyone familiar with the line-x spray on bed liner?
> 
> https://linex.com/bedliners
> 
> Supposed to be quite a phenomenal coating but who knows?
> The plastic liner in my ute (we don't call 'em trucks down here) has cracked in the corners. Apart from that it has handled everything I've thrown at it. If the line-x coating is as durable and tenacious as they claim, then I wonder if it might be a better option than a plastic liner on the next ute. But I tend to take the claims of any coatings supplier/applicator as a very rough guide only until I learn of real-world history of average users.


From experience, I prefer a plastic liner to a spray in liner. A plastic liner will protect from dents, it will take spilled gas, ease of sliding things in and out, if you gouge it with a sharp edge it's not a problem. I've never had one crack and owned a truck with one for 14 years. 
Some guys like the spray in liner and line-x is a top brand. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Have my sons truck a "14" with 77k for a while. I like it but the 6.2l heads have a reputation for failure after 100k. Not sure it matters he'll probably trade it off before that. Plenty of power and way more torque than a 5.3l. The air conditioned seats are an option I never realized I'd like so much.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up this load of silver maple extremely local so fuel cost were low. Lowered further by saw choice.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Got bored today and decided to try my hand at some videos for the saw video thread guess I'll leave them here to.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Got bored today and decided to try my hand at some videos for the saw video thread guess I'll leave them here to.




The 590 was 4stroking under basically a full load.....[emoji848]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> The 590 was 4stroking under basically a full load.....[emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Not sure what that was. It only did it when I caught the noodled piece with the starter cover. Must have been enough to unload the saw. I could turn it up and try again just a firewood tune.


----------



## panolo

If any of you MN or Western Sconny guys sees an inverted skidsteer splitter holler at me please?!? Need to add one to the collection. Got some big stuff and it appears much easier to crack the rounds than to noodle 15 cord.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

panolo said:


> If any of you MN or Western Sconny guys sees an inverted skidsteer splitter holler at me please?!? Need to add one to the collection. Got some big stuff and it appears much easier to crack the rounds than to noodle 15 cord.


Only one I saw that wasn't new came up under Mankato but listing is Isanti. Looks a little prototype or home built.
https://mankato.craigslist.org/hvo/d/cedar-inverted-wood-splitter-fit-bob/6897396859.html


----------



## panolo

Saw that one and it looked a little soft. Open tube on the end made me a little leary.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Saw that one and it looked a little soft. Open tube on the end made me a little leary.


Here's one.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html
This one is a great price for the unit if it's still available, but it's a standard not a skid style.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html

One tip, not everyone knows splitter is spelled with two "L's" so search spliter as well as splitter. I find quite a few this way and you usually have more time to respond before someone else who doesn't know how to spell spitter comes along looking for one lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Here's one.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html
> This one is a great price for the unit if it's still available, but it's a standard not a skid style.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html
> 
> One tip, not everyone knows splitter is spelled with two "L's" so search spliter as well as splitter. I find quite a few this way and you usually have more time to respond before someone else who doesn't know how to spell spitter comes along looking for one lol.


You mean 2 T’s? lol


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You mean 2 T’s? lol


 dang, and I can't even use my cell phone screen being messed up as an excuse, yes too tee's.
Hookd on fonics workd 4 me.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> dang, and I can't even use my cell phone screen being messed up as an excuse, yes too tee's.
> Hookd on fonics workd 4 me.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I like how phonics is spelled in the vid too, you'd think I did it lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Decided to weigh one of the bigger tamarack roundsView attachment 740322
> no wonder my back hurts, lol.
> Think I’ll stick to spruce or lodge pole next time.



I've done that. 




Flipping is one thing, lifting the whole lot of kg's is another.



James Miller said:


> That ones got 12k on it. He was driving one of the honda CRZ hybrids but found out his girlfriend is pregnant so truck it is.



Hang on a sec ... your brother-in-law's girlfriend is pregnant? Is everyone ok with that ?

I haven't scrounged the last little while, other than for fish (did you miss me?). Had a few days down on the coast. Nothing much happening in the estuary, hit the surf instead for some Australian Salmon aka Car-Whys for the New Zealanders. Caught nine yesterday and six the day before. Gave a few away because they're not much good for freezing but filleted, trimmed and beer battered, they're good eatin'.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> I've done that.
> 
> View attachment 740692
> 
> 
> Flipping is one thing, lifting the whole lot of kg's is another.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec ... your brother-in-law's girlfriend is pregnant? Is everyone ok with that ?
> 
> I haven't scrounged the last little while, other than for fish (did you miss me?). Had a few days down on the coast. Nothing much happening in the estuary, hit the surf instead for some Australian Salmon aka Car-Whys for the New Zealanders. Caught nine yesterday and six the day before. Gave a few away because they're not much good for freezing but filleted, trimmed and beer battered, they're good eatin'.
> 
> View attachment 740690


Its not mine so I dont care.


----------



## KiwiBro

Winter arrived this wet weekend. That means shed time, to experiment with the 6000 ideas in my head. Here's my first crack at inlay dovetails. Pretty crappy quality but gotta start somewhere. By the time the lumber I milled from whole lotta Rosie and blonde ambition a few months back is dry, in another year, I might be able to perfect these dovetails. Red and white will make a nice contrast.

Meantime I'll keep practicing with three sacks full of native timber offcuts given to me years ago. This one is matai wood with kahikatea wood inlays.


----------



## LondonNeil

Very smart! Very very very smart! Are you taking orders?!


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Winter arrived this wet weekend. That means shed time, to experiment with the 6000 ideas in my head. Here's my first crack at inlay dovetails. Pretty crappy quality but gotta start somewhere. By the time the lumber I milled from whole lotta Rosie and blonde ambition a few months back is dry, in another year, I might be able to perfect these dovetails. Red and white will make a nice contrast.
> 
> Meantime I'll keep practicing with three sacks full of native timber offcuts given to me years ago. This one is matai wood with kahikatea wood inlays.
> 
> View attachment 740693


Nice work. 
Look forward to seeing the final production model, the prototype looks great.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I've done that.
> 
> View attachment 740692
> 
> 
> Flipping is one thing, lifting the whole lot of kg's is another.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a sec ... your brother-in-law's girlfriend is pregnant? Is everyone ok with that ?
> 
> I haven't scrounged the last little while, other than for fish (did you miss me?). Had a few days down on the coast. Nothing much happening in the estuary, hit the surf instead for some Australian Salmon aka Car-Whys for the New Zealanders. Caught nine yesterday and six the day before. Gave a few away because they're not much good for freezing but filleted, trimmed and beer battered, they're good eatin'.
> 
> View attachment 740690


Now I'm gonna have to go fishing tonight, I'm blaming it on the internet, spelled with two t's .


----------



## rarefish383

This is my new building I'm putting on the farm. Gonna be the bunk house. It's 12'X40'. I'm putting electric baseboard heat in, but, have been thinking of putting a small stove in. Years ago I had a nice little Timberline. Something I could put a pot of stew on in the cast iron dutch oven. Don't want something that is going to run every one out. What do you think about a stove? It's getting delivered Friday.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got the trunk out and cut today. 15 2’+ long rounds. Couldn’t have done it if he hadn’t brought the John Deere 410, even then it was touch and go. The side of the road was super soft and the one outrigger kept burying itself.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Very smart! Very very very smart! Are you taking orders?!


Thanks. Trust me, you don't want any early, learner, prototype pieces from me. There's no telling if they will last. But if I ever get to the stage of being confident in my skills and the designs I'll let you know. It'll be a blast to think some native NZ timber could end up on the other side of the world.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Here's one.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html
> This one is a great price for the unit if it's still available, but it's a standard not a skid style.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/tyro-awesome-skid-steer-wood-splitter/6878819056.html
> 
> One tip, not everyone knows splitter is spelled with two "L's" so search spliter as well as splitter. I find quite a few this way and you usually have more time to respond before someone else who doesn't know how to spell spitter comes along looking for one lol.


And, in the last sentence you have "spitter" ?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Started noodling those rounds up but right now we’re having another torrential downpour, maybe another oak will come down!  Everything I could do to get a round off the trailer and according to this chart I know why. 24” long by 24” thick red oak is 400 pounds.
https://www.sherrilltree.com/media/pdf/products/Log_WeightChart.pdf


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Trust me, you don't want any early, learner, prototype pieces from me. There's no telling if they will last. But if I ever get to the stage of being confident in my skills and the designs I'll let you know. It'll be a blast to think some native NZ timber could end up on the other side of the world.



Ha ha! Well I'd be very proud indeed if i made something that looked so smart in les than about 10 attempts! I feel like my 365 needs a bespoke carry coffin with removable inserts for tools and chains


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> This is my new building I'm putting on the farm. Gonna be the bunk house. It's 12'X40'. I'm putting electric baseboard heat in, but, have been thinking of putting a small stove in. Years ago I had a nice little Timberline. Something I could put a pot of stew on in the cast iron dutch oven. Don't want something that is going to run every one out. What do you think about a stove? It's getting delivered Friday.



A small Jotul F602 would be classy inside that building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> And, in the last sentence you have "spitter" ?


Would that be hydraulic or kinetic?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Won’t really help our down under brothers but I like this chart. Makes me feel better when I’m having a hard time rolling a round on the trailer and I’m wondering if it’s age or weight of the round.
https://www.sherrilltree.com/media/pdf/products/Log_WeightChart.pdf


----------



## LondonNeil

ok that's weird. i made that joke above and thought how odd it would be to have a saw coseted in a box so beuatiful you had to start a thread to get ideas on how to coset the box in your spray lined and costed truck bed. then i saw this https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-build-have-a-chainsaw-box.209203/ Kiwibro's carpentry skills seem ot far exceed 'acarpenterdad' to my eyes.


----------



## rarefish383

Be Stihl said:


> A small Jotul F602 would be classy inside that building.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a big Jotul insert, I'm going to look that one up, thanks.


----------



## farmer steve

3 trees down for me to scrounge. Some kind of hybrid poplar I think. Only 800 feet from the splitting area.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> 3 trees down for me to scrounge. Some kind of hybrid poplar I think. Only 800 feet from the splitting area.
> View attachment 740751
> View attachment 740752


Yep, Poplar. Those branches make one hellava mess when the tree comes crashing down.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> This is my new building I'm putting on the farm. Gonna be the bunk house. It's 12'X40'. I'm putting electric baseboard heat in, but, have been thinking of putting a small stove in. Years ago I had a nice little Timberline. Something I could put a pot of stew on in the cast iron dutch oven. Don't want something that is going to run every one out. What do you think about a stove? It's getting delivered Friday.


Drolet atlas. Super nice but spendy. Drolet hunter if it just a temporary use thing. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Drolet atlas. Super nice but spendy. Drolet hunter if it just a temporary use thing.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Jeff, I saw the Drolet hunter. That’s in the right price range, just hunting camp. Will only get used a few times a year. If I got the atlas I wouldn’t have any money left for insulation.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> 3 trees down for me to scrounge. Some kind of hybrid poplar I think. Only 800 feet from the splitting area.
> View attachment 740751
> View attachment 740752


You should use the phone a friend option. Have saws will travel.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*an ultimate Widow Maker -*

my last post... within the realm of things to be or not to be... came very close to being my last post this morning! very close as in within 12 hours out of most likely 100 years! maybe more. you see... we had an ultimate *Widow Maker* event happen at our place... and nearly 18 hrs later or so... I am still very much in shock over it!  let me say that again: 

so I have this really large pine tree in my yard here in town. really big! someone said largest in Houston he has ever seen!  it has been mine for over 45 years. and it was huge then when I got it. and so how old is it? dunno... 75, 80, maybe over 100 years old. big, tall... majestic and steady as a rock! steady as a palisade... rock solid. majestic and beautiful.

yesterday I spend couple hours working in area directly in, around and under this large pine tree. nbd, done it a million times, or close I am sure. this or that. I am working on a project redo so since it was so brutally hot here yesterday... I laid it out on lawn and went back to it later in cooler evening. oblivious to any danger... for surely there was none!

this morning... on computer and ... I hear 3 cracks and crashes. one c r ac k ! quite loud. the QB hollars... "omg, what was that!??" I look outside thru window see nothing. but she is putting shoes on and heading out. returns moments later and says, 'You better come here!" [oh sh*t! I think to myself...]

oh s....t! is right!!! right where I was working yesterday (Sunday morning) and Sunday evening... along path we walk our pups... and also walk to compost bins... a huge Widow Maker limb had cracked off the pine tree, midway up - taking 3 other limbs with it and come crashing down. hundreds and hundreds of pounds of wood that was once for many years high in the treetops... now on the ground. it hit and landed right where i was working just yesterday, as late as last night! those who have seen it all agree... a tree in itself... off the side of the tree. wood, but to me might as well have been stone! 12"-14" in diam big end and about 30' long +/-... right were I was working... and had planned to work this morning, but had not got out there just yet. had left part of project there, but ez to finish and I had planned to. today. and soon...

there is still a widow maker hanging in the tree. an arborist I know and have used will cut and clean it all up for me... he is a 2nd generation climber, cutter tree guy... and we will do some cleaning up... upstairs... and reshaping and removing some weight as there is one more really huge limb in the tree. but its at a 45-degree angle. the one that fell this morning more so horizontal. I walk thru my neighborhood all the time seeing horizontal limbs of pines and oaks. always saying wow, so much weight, how can the tree hold on to it? well, this morning... mine did not!

for me and my family, this was a close call! within hours... a very close call. no one could have survived it. the crack, the look up if time, the shock... could not move. (try it!) its impossible to react that fast... and wham. prob DAS. dead at scene. crush all my chest bones, organs... and bleed to death, if not knocked out immediately. latter would be a blessing! we see vids of trees acting, reacting in unexpected ways! funny almost, and scary, too. widow makers! this was not funny and definitely scary! the kind of scare that scares the well, you know... right out of you. we cannot think of it any other way but... a widow maker!

it was kinda quiet around our place today. lots of prayers of thanks! felt a closeness to my Guardian Angel, too. we both did!

I know you guys are all pros! but, it don't hurt to say it again: _be careful!_

I was lucky! we were lucky! we were blessed to have it be a non-event other than a downed limb.

I am still in shock over it all!! and yes! I do believe in miracles. have seem many. imo, this is another one...

our almost ultimate widow maker


----------



## JustJeff

Wow! Glad nobody was hurt or any serious damage done. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> This is my new building I'm putting on the farm. Gonna be the bunk house. It's 12'X40'. I'm putting electric baseboard heat in, but, have been thinking of putting a small stove in. Years ago I had a nice little Timberline. Something I could put a pot of stew on in the cast iron dutch oven. Don't want something that is going to run every one out. What do you think about a stove? It's getting delivered Friday.


Century s244. Got both of mine at Menards for $450.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> And, in the last sentence you have "spitter" ?





KiwiBro said:


> Would that be hydraulic or kinetic?


I'm not trying to spell either of those .


----------



## rarefish383

Sure glad you were not working under there. I’m 4th generation Licenesed Arborist. In MD it’s called, “Licenesed Tree Expert”. I would disagree with you when you say every one here are pros, very few are. There are plenty of guys that can build a saw better than me, are younger, stronger, and faster than me, and in time would make excellent tree guys. In MD, to take the license test, you have to have a 4 year degree or eight years in the trade. Your reaction to the “Crack” would be look up. A Pro would run. The limb can only hurt you if it hits you. So, even if you didn’t have a planned escape path, being a healthy tree, running in any direction straight out from under the tree, would statistically save you. The tree being 360 degrees, the limb can only be a few degrees wide it’s full length. If by chance you ran in the wrong dirrection, at least your getting into smaller wood and brush. Versus taking the butt in the teeth, looking up.

I’m glad you said no one could react fast enough. That’s the one point I can’t get new ground guys to understand. People say work safe, but 99 percent of people don’t know what tree work safe is. I walk into a back yard looking up. The homeowner is walking next to me looking down. They say, “ sorry, watch where your walking, I didn’t scoop the poop.” They have me there because they have a big dead tree dropping limbs, and they are more concerned about tracking dog poop on the carpet. They just don’t understand how fast death happens. An old lady was killed a couple weeks ago after a big storm, in the DC area. Her neighbors said she always came out right after the storm was over and picked up the fallen limbs and twigs. This time a big hanger came loose just as she walked under.

I also don’t give advice on taking down trees. The first thing I do is put a tag line 2/3 of the way up the tree. I’ve seen too many trees that guys tried to wedge over that went the wrong way, and they call it an unavoidable accident? If I don’t know someone’s personal skill level, their equipment, and it’s condition, the only advice that should be givin is get a pro. Some times the difference between success and failure is a good notch and a fast back cut. I’m using a 100CC saw with razor sharp teeth, the other guy seeking advice has a 40CC half dull box store saw, that he thinks is sharp.

Every couple years I make a post along these lines. I picked yours because I like your posts, and would miss you if you got crushed. I’d like you to do one thing. Tell every one, if you had of been under that tree when the first “Crack” went off, and looked up instead of running, like most normal people would do, how many steps could you have made before getting hit.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Century s244. Got both of mine at Menards for $450.


I did a quick search, that one fits the bill too. I’m going to check Tractor Supply, maybe they have it too? One search said discontinued.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Sure glad you were not working under there. I’m 4th generation Licenesed Arborist. In MD it’s called, “Licenesed Tree Expert”. I would disagree with you when you say every one here are pros, very few are. There are plenty of guys that can build a saw better than me, are younger, stronger, and faster than me, and in time would make excellent tree guys. In MD, to take the license test, you have to have a 4 year degree or eight years in the trade. Your reaction to the “Crack” would be look up. A Pro would run. The limb can only hurt you if it hits you. So, even if you didn’t have a planned escape path, being a healthy tree, running in any direction straight out from under the tree, would statistically save you. The tree being 360 degrees, the limb can only be a few degrees wide it’s full length. If by chance you ran in the wrong dirrection, at least your getting into smaller wood and brush. Versus taking the butt in the teeth, looking up.
> 
> I’m glad you said no one could react fast enough. That’s the one point I can’t get new ground guys to understand. People say work safe, but 99 percent of people don’t know what tree work safe is. I walk into a back yard looking up. The homeowner is walking next to me looking down. They say, “ sorry, watch where your walking, I didn’t scoop the poop.” They have me there because they have a big dead tree dropping limbs, and they are more concerned about tracking dog poop on the carpet. They just don’t understand how fast death happens. An old lady was killed a couple weeks ago after a big storm, in the DC area. Her neighbors said she always came out right after the storm was over and picked up the fallen limbs and twigs. This time a big hanger came loose just as she walked under.
> 
> I also don’t give advice on taking down trees. The first thing I do is put a tag line 2/3 of the way up the tree. I’ve seen too many trees that guys tried to wedge over that went the wrong way, and they call it an unavoidable accident? If I don’t know someone’s personal skill level, their equipment, and it’s condition, the only advice that should be givin is get a pro. Some times the difference between success and failure is a good notch and a fast back cut. I’m using a 100CC saw with razor sharp teeth, the other guy seeking advice has a 40CC half dull box store saw, that he thinks is sharp.
> 
> Every couple years I make a post along these lines. I picked yours because I like your posts, and would miss you if you got crushed. I’d like you to do one thing. Tell every one, if you had of been under that tree when the first “Crack” went off, and looked up instead of running, like most normal people would do, how many steps could you have made before getting hit.


Very well said Joe.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with Joe, and it is not just doing tree work. As soon as I hear a crack, I run first and look later. And, if I'm taking down any tree near a road, wires or structure, I tie it, you can not predict a wind gust, and they can really move a tree. In the woods, when it is not critical, I'll use wedges for felling.

My cousin's best friend is paralyzed for life. Was felling an Elm tree and a large branch from the tree next to it came down and hit him. It happens that fast. This was a guy who grew up on the farm and had done this a million times.

I was hunting in the Adirondacks a decade or two ago (Thirteenth Lake Area), it was a calm day, I did not hear it break … a large Red Oak limb hit the ground 30' away from me … the ground shook, and I never heard it coming. That was very scary! I was not on any trail, just out in the woods, and likely no one would have found me for quite a while.

I have also left tree stands when it gets too windy. Does not matter if it is the tree you are in, or one near it that goes down, you are a sitting duck up there!

Be safe every one, and learn how to react. Also, always get back from the base of the tree you are felling as soon as you see it starting to go. I generally know by watching the back cut, and I ALWAYS wear a helmet when felling.


----------



## JustJeff

Good advice. I look at it as a risk vs reward assessment. It this tree takes out the power lines, how much did my free wood cost? I am a DIY jack-off-of-all-trades guy for sure but always look at what can go wrong and know when to call in the pro's and put the aces in their places I am a true scrounger and not a pro. Plenty of free wood laying on the ground. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just about done with the porch roof. A little caulk and dab some paint on the new wood. Still have another entry for the cellar to do...


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Just about done with the porch roof. A little caulk and dab some paint on the new wood. Still have another entry for the cellar to do...


Looks good six. Painting sux.


----------



## James Miller

Neighbors house this afternoon. This tree lost a stem this size in the wind storm that busted up my trees. That one went into there neighbors yard. This one went on the corner of the house. The one that's still standing is leaning hard over the house.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740902
> Neighbors house this afternoon. This tree lost a stem this size in the wind storm that busted up my trees. That one went into there neighbors yard. This one went on the corner of the house. The one that's still standing is leaning hard over the house.


That sux! Got rid of all the real close trees here. Still a few questionably close but all the maples had to go. They were all too risky for me had a local pro stop by on his way home. Bucket for him and lined the biggest branches down. Well worth the money.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Just about done with the porch roof. A little caulk and dab some paint on the new wood. Still have another entry for the cellar to do...


Nice work.
Good you were able to get it done before the heat set in .
I'm doing a good sized roof this summer, I hope I can catch it right and not be up there in the 80-90 degree weather, but I will say that's better for doing roofs than 60-70 degrees with rain.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 740902
> Neighbors house this afternoon. This tree lost a stem this size in the wind storm that busted up my trees. That one went into there neighbors yard. This one went on the corner of the house. The one that's still standing is leaning hard over the house.


Wow, you guys have had a lot of trees go down this year.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Saw this today and thought of my favorite uncle. How’s Thursday work for you?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> Good you were able to get it done before the heat set in .
> I'm doing a good sized roof this summer, I hope I can catch it right and not be up there in the 80-90 degree weather, but I will say that's better for doing roofs than 60-70 degrees with rain.


We had a few glimpses of 90° that was enough summer! Glad for the cool down this week!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> We had a few glimpses of 90° that was enough summer! Glad for the cool down this week!


We had a couple days into the 80's, one was over a month ago, took everyone by surprise.
It was great here yesterday, I even put on a hoodie to go out fishing last night.
This morning was nice too in the low 50's, but it warmed up pretty quick and I had to turn the ac on, it's back down to 72 now so I'll be able to turn the ac off in a few. I don't enjoy the heat, what's funny is it seems I usually have my biggest days on the hottest days of the yr . Oh well, gotta take them as they come.


----------



## cantoo

Backyard, not sure of you seen my thread from awhile ago. Stuff like this makes us all think a bit. I still haven't been back cutting in that area yet.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-goes-up-will-come-down.317309/#post-6460987


----------



## MustangMike

So, is that Trans Am running and road ready yet, or are we still all just talk???

Took my Grandson to Scouts tonight, and on the way home I taught him how to row through the gears (from the passenger seat) as I drove!

They gotta learn sometime!


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Saw this today and thought of my favorite uncle. How’s Thursday work for you?View attachment 740909


Atleast they got the WS6 right. Best looking F body since the originals. Hasn't been a good looking camaro in decades. Dont think the new mustang's are that good looking either. Sad that Pontiac wasn't around for the 5th gen cars I bet they would have gotten the look right.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> So, is that Trans Am running and road ready yet, or are we still all just talk???
> 
> Took my Grandson to Scouts tonight, and on the way home I taught him how to row through the gears (from the passenger seat) as I drove!
> 
> They gotta learn sometime!


Mike, that brought back old memories of high school! My buddy had a 65 Belvedere, 361 Commando, 4 speed, and I had a 65 Dart GT 273 Commando, 4 speed. We learned how to shift from the passenger seat so the driver could hold onto his beer, no cup holders back then.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Atleast they got the WS6 right. Best looking F body since the originals. Hasn't been a good looking camaro in decades. Dont think the new mustang's are that good looking either. Sad that Pontiac wasn't around for the 5th gen cars I bet they would have gotten the look right.



The new Mustang GT's are rally nice from a performance/handling standpoint, but they have lost some of that Retro look my 2006 GT has, and luckily mine is far from stock.

Eagle Crank, Rods and Pistons (now 4.9 Ltr), Whipple Intercooled SC, Magnaflow Cats, JBA Mufflers

Steeda: Suspension, Adj Panhard Bar, 18X9.5 Wheels (w/Nitto Rubber), Clutch and Drilled/Slotted Front Rotors

Griggs Racing: Adj Lower Control Arms, Torque Arm and Pumpkin Cover

MGW Shifter

Basically, I'm all set!!! About the only things the new Mustangs have on me is improved ride quality (my ride is a little stiff, but she handles great) and aerodynamics (Highway speeds can reduce the mileage).


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The new Mustang GT's are rally nice from a performance/handling standpoint, but they have lost some of that Retro look my 2006 GT has, and luckily mine is far from stock.
> 
> Eagle Crank, Rods and Pistons (now 4.9 Ltr), Whipple Intercooled SC, Magnaflow Cats, JBA Mufflers
> 
> Steeda: Suspension, Adj Panhard Bar, 18X9.5 Wheels (w/Nitto Rubber), Clutch and Drilled/Slotted Front Rotors
> 
> Griggs Racing: Adj Lower Control Arms, Torque Arm and Pumpkin Cover
> 
> MGW Shifter
> 
> Basically, I'm all set!!! About the only things the new Mustangs have on me is improved ride quality (my ride is a little stiff, but she handles great) and aerodynamics (Above speed limit can reduce the mileage).


Fixed for accuracy Mike.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I've been cutting some Mulberry recently in two different locations, and I'm becoming very impressed with it, but I have a question for you.

It seems to have a lot of the same characteristics as Black Locust … is it as resistant to rot as Black Locust?


----------



## U&A

My new bar on my recently “new to me” saw[emoji847][emoji847]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike. Not exactly sure how rot resistant compared to BL. I had cut some one time and stacked it between 2 trees. It might have been there 3-4 years till I got it. What was on the ground wasn't real good but the stuff off the ground was Stihl good and hard. Scrounge all you can.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Steve, I've been cutting some Mulberry recently in two different locations, and I'm becoming very impressed with it, but I have a question for you.
> 
> It seems to have a lot of the same characteristics as Black Locust … is it as resistant to rot as Black Locust?


Mulberry is more like Osage Orange then anything else. There in the same family of trees. As Steve said get all you can. It was my go to wood during the cold snap last winter.


----------



## James Miller

A little cherry scrounge. This came down with the maples but was out of the way so I let it sit till today.


----------



## MustangMike

I've never had Osage either!!!


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 741021
> A little cherry scrounge. This came down with the maples but was out of the way so I let it sit till today.



I LOVE me some cherry!

Nice find!




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

My top 3

Oak
Black locust
Cherry

Oak and black locust are a tie for #1


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I've never had Osage either!!!


Neither have I. I just did a bunch of reading when Steve and I did the big mulberry right after I joined AS.


----------



## James Miller

There taking the rest of the neighbors hazard tree down. Interesting to watch.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have had mulberry and osage on the last scrounge of gas company clearing. Its not as hard as you would think. Dense yes but not that hard. And it seems wet ash or oak is heavier. It doesnt seem to me to resist rot very well if left on the ground and carpenter ants love it. They will destroy it pretty quick if you leave it on the ground.


----------



## svk

Took down the big widow maker behind the cabin and a big aspen in front. Have one more aspen to drop at some point but it’s going to need rigging and I think has woodpecker nests in it at the moment. Also one more widow maker that I think I’ll partially cut and pull over with the truck because the crown is stuck in another tree. 

Widow maker. More solid wood than I thought. 




Tree in the front. Quickly succumbing to core rot!


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Took down the big widow maker behind the cabin and a big aspen in front. Have one more aspen to drop at some point but it’s going to need rigging and I think has woodpecker nests in it at the moment. Also one more widow maker that I think I’ll partially cut and pull over with the truck because the crown is stuck in another tree.
> 
> Widow maker. More solid wood than I thought.
> View attachment 741054
> View attachment 741055
> 
> 
> Tree in the front. Quickly succumbing to core rot!
> View attachment 741056



The black locust around here always get “core rot”. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

From what I’ve seen, the aspen up here develop core rot after about 75 years of age. This area was logged in 1912 and these trees have been past their prime for a while.


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> My top 3
> 
> Oak
> Black locust
> Cherry
> 
> Oak and black locust are a tie for #1
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



What about Hickory??? Great BTUs, and the pleasant aroma both when processing and burning … and Black Birch is not bad in those departments either!


----------



## MustangMike

Hey Matt, see ya in the AM!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mustang, I daily drive the z28, the older 1980 with the hotter swap motor isn’t finished yet. It needs about a full day of little things. She runs and drives, just needs fine tuning (way to rich) among a few other odd and ends


----------



## MustangMike

What Z-28???


----------



## KiwiBro

Epic tree felling fails series (there's almost 10 videos in the series, collect the set):

It's quite the collection of stoopid.


----------



## LondonNeil

The bit of mulberry I have currently seems heavy enough although the online database shows about 0.65 seasoned specific density, so well shown on Oak. It's also a bit soft and not the easiest to split. One of those woods that swallows the axe/maul a bit. Not the worst for it but definitely not the easiest to split.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Epic tree felling fails series (there's almost 10 videos in the series, collect the set):
> 
> It's quite the collection of stoopid.




I hope I'm not in there !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> *Wow! Glad nobody was hurt or any serious damage done.*
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



thanks JJ - you echo our thoughts, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Sure glad you were not working under there. I’m 4th generation Licenesed Arborist. <snip> Every couple years I make a post along these lines.* I picked yours because I like your posts, and would miss you if you got crushed*. I’d like you to do one thing. Tell every one, if you had of been under that tree when the first “Crack” went off, and looked up instead of running, like most normal people would do, how many steps could you have made before getting hit.



thanks for reading my post, rf. and your wishes! me, too... glad I was not crushed! for, imo... crushed it would have been.  I am not sure, but I think I would miss me, too! lol

_>I’d like you to do one thing.
_
I have analyzed the timing before u bring it up. to me it was time, u call on steps. I was startled the other day. friend came over. I was engaged in working on a project. he did not announce his presence. I sensed it and was startled. I would say that lasted up to 3/4 of a sec before I registered reality again. if the crack had startled me, I mite do, well-hmm... time or steps. I figure took about .5 seconds to come down. but actually, surveying the path and other related things... maybe a second and a half. (no,, just looked at clock's second hand, definitely less!) but from sitting in house and hearing it, it was over before I could honestly even begin to ask... what was that!? wham, bam thank you ma'....!

how many steps? I have no idea. other than perhaps -0-! your comments are brief, but as a trainer, I assume u are if u deal with less exp arborists... and u say u do... I get the feeling if u think vs react, you could be dead! given u have just heard a 'crack!'. in my circumstance some variables, come into play. and I don't know how any one of them would have affected the outcome. sitting in the house, given the time span of 'start to silence'.... focused on the project, a non tree cutting activity... mindset not geared to dangers of a tree that has been steady as a rock for the past 45 years I have owned it... base is 19' diameter... high probability I would not be typing this!

I can add to my mindset the term 'crack' now, and if I hear a crack... mad dash! but for an arborist, head protection aside... ear protection... widow maker coming down... 'what was that?' syndrome... not sure how anyone could avoid the inevitable if fate has you in a bad place to be. I know this... drop a ton from 25 feet... and see how long it takes to hit the ground... dashing or looking up!

>_how many steps could you have made before getting hit.
_
to be honest, I don't think I can answer that since I have no idea looking up or out if I could react in time...

and thanks for ur input, comments. makes me think on subject in a dif perspective, broader insight.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got a front yard full of oak needing to be cut and split... but a scrounge is a scrounge! or is it... a scrounger always scrounges! lol

coming back from errand, friend and I stopped to investigate this pce of oak. we loaded it up... smaller pce... side of road down street from house while walking pups...



and under this across the street...




was this:




it continues to _'rain oak'_ in my neighborhood. picked it up, walked it across the street... and tossed on the farwood woodpile. I see another neighbor today has couple nice pcs of oak down... well, nice enough to burn in mr Brutus! and , yes! even when 96f out... 'we' have camp fires! 

the lil pce went straight on to the day's camp fire...


----------



## KiwiBro

Tonight's effort with kauri (light) and rimu (dark) woods. I think I might be getting the hang of these dovetails.tricky and time consuming though.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> My new bar on my recently “new to me” saw[emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


If I can't find an original bar for one of my big Homelites, I'll always got to an Oregon, that red logo just matches up well with the Homelite red and green paint schemes. Even goes with the blue. Looks good on that Hoosky too.


----------



## husqvarna257

Today is a day I scheduled off 3 weeks ago so it's raining like heck. Good day to sharpen the chains, lots of ground cutting from the pile in the drop off site. Harbor Freight electric chain grinder works well for me. I don't claim that I am the best but if it pulls down into the wood and cuts with no effort, that works for me. Saw shop guy once told me the dogs on the saw were there to make up for a dull chain. Worked for me this past weekend when I ran into trap rock embedded into some punk wood and wanted to finish cutting before I sharpened the chain.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 741021
> A little cherry scrounge. This came down with the maples but was out of the way so I let it sit till today.


----------



## bigfellascott

Need Help Identifying this Jonsereds please


----------



## svk

bigfellascott said:


> Need Help Identifying this Jonsereds please


Try the Jonsered thread for a faster response


----------



## bigfellascott

She's a 910 apparently, thanks for the help SVK


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like a Beast

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

JustJeff said:


> Looks like a Beast
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Indeed it does, old school muscle no doubt. It runs, just needs a new handle which I think my mate said he may have found on Ebay (bloke who owns it dropped a tree on it) anyway hopefully it will live to play another day. The Bloke who owns it dropped 3 Jreds up that day, one was seized but it's now freed up, the other needed a carb clean I think and this one with the damaged handle, they are tough ol saws alright, mines over 30yrs old and runs like a clock.


----------



## 95custmz

Scrounged a fallen dead Ash today. About half a truck load.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Got a different kind of scrounge today. It didnt have anything to do with firewood, or chainsaws, or any of that fun stuff. I aint going to say what it is right away until I get it home. But it does have a 45 hp air cooled diesel engine and a lot of hydraulics, and is supposed to run.


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Got a different kind of scrounge today. It didnt have anything to do with firewood, or chainsaws, or any of that fun stuff. I aint going to say what it is right away until I get it home. But it does have a 45 hp air cooled diesel engine and a lot of hydraulics, and is supposed to run.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Got a different kind of scrounge today. It didnt have anything to do with firewood, or chainsaws, or any of that fun stuff. I aint going to say what it is right away until I get it home. But it does have* a 45 hp air cooled diesel engine* and *a lot of hydraulics*, and is supposed to run.



sounds like _you may have_ 'scrounged up'... one of them new xMark 100" deck, 45 hp diesel engined mega-mowers. with the bat wings... if so, I say if so... not bad to scrounge up a $35,000.00 mower!!! no doubt they run pretty good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Tonight's effort with kauri (light) and rimu (dark) woods. I think I might be getting the hang of these dovetails.tricky and time consuming though.
> View attachment 741092



nice! what will it be?... jewelry box? or saw small parts bin?....or?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Need Help Identifying this Jonsereds please


looks to be bigger than the mower! how many cc's? or is it... cubes? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

95custmz said:


> Scrounged a fallen dead Ash today. About half a truck load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I liked seeing the wind sock! is it a grass runway just past your wood cutting site?....


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice! what will it be?... jewelry box? or saw small parts bin?....or?


yeah, jewellery box or whatever the people I'm giving them all to want to do with them. Am very happy with how my second attempt is coming along but it's amazing how much time it takes to make a little box.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> yeah, jewellery box or whatever the people I'm giving them all to want to do with them. Am very happy with how my second attempt is coming along but it's amazing how much time it takes to make a little box.




if u can, a pix of finished box would be nice to see.


----------



## KiwiBro

Will do. Unless I stuff it up at the eleventh hour and, in a fit of rage and disappointment, the very expensive piece of firewood is launched across the shed to meet its fate against the back wall. Then I'll sulk for a few weeks. It's happened before so hopefully lightening only strikes the same place once.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks to be bigger than the mower! how many cc's? or is it... cubes? lol



87cc apparently, hopefully we can find a handle for it.


----------



## U&A

There was a gentleman on here a while ago posting a video of his word roll piano.

I have to verify this but someone at my work I think is either trying to sell these or give them away. 

Interested?

I just don’t want something like this getting thrown away.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Ductape

U&A said:


> There was a gentleman on here a while ago posting a video of his word roll piano.
> 
> I have to verify this but someone at my work I think is either trying to sell these or give them away.
> 
> Interested?
> 
> I just don’t want something like this getting thrown away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




How are the BTUs in those ?


----------



## bigfellascott

Yes I hope someone decides they want them instead of going to land fill or a fire somewhere.


----------



## U&A

Ductape said:


> How are the BTUs in those ?



LMAO


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muddstopper

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like _you may have_ 'scrounged up'... one of them new xMark 100" deck, 45 hp diesel engined mega-mowers. with the bat wings... if so, I say if so... not bad to scrounge up a $35,000.00 mower!!! no doubt they run pretty good!


All I am going to say is I didnt buy it for what it is, I bought it for the sum of its parts. It was going to the scrap yard but a little last minute dealing and a bargain was struck. Got to wait on the owner of the 51,000lb track hoe to lift it up and put it on my trailer. I tried to jump the engine off but couldnt get it to turn over, tires are flat, hyd cyls are extended, and its heavier than a batwing mower.


----------



## steved

I scored a red (?) oak because it was big, pretty much turned people off...probably 40 feet long, 32 inches at the base; it was solid from end to end short some ant damage in one limb. She had one other guy show up, and he just took the loose rounds that were already cut...she wasn't happy about that because he told her he would cut it up, then didn't. I did the log weight estimator for the last load, and although this was dead it is still wet; the green log weight was 5400#s for the length and diameter I had in the box...I took two and a half loads out of there.

I also got a line on a guy cutting maple blow downs, all I have to do is show up and load rounds...going after one today.





Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## acarpenterdad

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Our lanfill takes in all the wood cut down by the street dept.. sign a waiver and it yours for the taking.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cull thru them for repaired ‘starting’ ends or frayed edges.

Then see what the cheapest postage is to zip 64507 for those in usable shape.

And, yes, the above has an electric vacuum pump. [emoji6]


----------



## Be Stihl

Well I heard a loud crash behind the house and went to investigate. Found this 20” plus Maple that had broke off about 4’ from stump. I think it is Red Maple but not positive, should be decent to burn. Some rot at the stump end but the upper part of trunk seems solid and somewhat dry. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I liked seeing the wind sock! is it a grass runway just past your wood cutting site?....



Good eyes! Lol. This was at the back of my Dad’s property. The farmer behind him does have a grass runway, as he still sprays his crops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Red Maple dries pretty fast (can burn it this year if you split it soon) and provides decent BTUs. Nice all around characteristics! Definitely beats the heck out of trying to burn premier wood that had not had time to season!


----------



## turnkey4099

67L36Driver said:


> Cull thru them for repaired ‘starting’ ends or frayed edges.
> 
> Then see what the cheapest postage is to zip 64507 for those in usable shape.
> 
> And, yes, the above has an electric vacuum pump. [emoji6]



My grandmother had a player piano but only a few rolls. Non electric, you had to pump it as it p layed. Any antique dealer ought to jump on that.


----------



## U&A

turnkey4099 said:


> My grandmother had a player piano but only a few rolls. Non electric, you had to pump it as it p layed. Any antique dealer ought to jump on that.



I was hoping the gent that posted a video of his may be interested. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Definitely beats the heck out of trying to burn snowballs!


fixed it for ya


----------



## Cowboy254

steved said:


> I scored a red (?) oak because it was big, pretty much turned people off...probably 40 feet long, 32 inches at the base; it was solid from end to end short some ant damage in one limb. She had one other guy show up, and he just took the loose rounds that were already cut...she wasn't happy about that because he told her he would cut it up, then didn't. I did the log weight estimator for the last load, and although this was dead it is still wet; the green log weight was 5400#s for the length and diameter I had in the box...I took two and a half loads out of there.
> 
> I also got a line on a guy cutting maple blow downs, all I have to do is show up and load rounds...going after one today.View attachment 741308
> View attachment 741309
> View attachment 741310
> View attachment 741311
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Sweet ! Can't believe someone went and posted pics of an actual scrounge, ain't what this thread is for. 



Be Stihl said:


> Well I heard a loud crash behind the house and went to investigate. Found this 20” plus Maple that had broke off about 4’ from stump. I think it is Red Maple but not positive, should be decent to burn. Some rot at the stump end but the upper part of trunk seems solid and somewhat dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks great!


----------



## 67L36Driver

turnkey4099 said:


> My grandmother had a player piano but only a few rolls. Non electric, you had to pump it as it p layed. Any antique dealer ought to jump on that.



Our QRS connection was down in Raytown, Mo., a suburb of KC. Hadn’t bought any rolls in years.

Flea markets & antique shops have old rolls priced well above new ones. Usually not worth a chit. 

What I’d like to see is the piano/machine that makes the master roll. [emoji848]

Usually a noted artist, Billy Joel for example, plays and the machine copies.


----------



## rarefish383

Finally arrived!


----------



## rarefish383

Don't know why I got 3 of them, only paid for one!


----------



## Philbert

Be Stihl said:


> Well I heard a loud crash behind the house and went to investigate. Found this 20” plus Maple that had broke off about 4’ from stump. I think it is Red Maple but not positive, . .


Looks like a 'dead' maple to me!
Lucky no one was out there when it fell.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*O*P*E Theatre Aisle at Home Depot
*
Scanning the shelves looking for something when 3 customers come by (and miraculously
a store employee!). A play in three acts.

Customer #1 (a tall guy with a big, booming voice, accompanied by a silent woman): _You got any STIHL (pronounced 'still')!?_
Employee: _ACE Hardware._
Customer #1: _You don' have STIHL? Why not?_
Employee:_ STIHL won't sell through Home Depot._
Customer #1: _Gotta be STIHL! (never specified if he was looking for a saw, string trimmer, leaf blower, . . . )._

Customer #2 Man: (man and woman, assumed to be married) '_She' needs a new string trimmer. Gotta be gas._
Employee: _Have you thought about battery?_
Customer #2 Man: _We tried some battery stuff, it was junk._
Me: _What brand?_
Customer #2 Man:_ Craftsman. Batteries did not last at all._
Customer #2 Woman: _And it's gotta be a straight shaft. My son-in-law does landscaping and says straight shaft trimmers are better._
Me: _I am not that tall_ (she is a couple of inches shorter)_ and find that the bent shaft trimmers are more comfortable for shorter people (_Employee and I demonstrate how it affects posture).
Customer #2 Woman: _Nah, my son-in-law will kill me if I don't buy a straight shaft trimmer._

Customer #3: _I'm gonna try a cheap electric chainsaw. See if they work._
Me: (after showing him that the cost of a bar and chain is almost as much as the saw he is considering, and mentioning how HD sells Homelite electric chainsaws, but rents Makitas) _You know the phrase ' you get what you pay for', right?_
Customer #3: _I just want a cheap saw._

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh: I get a What’s your cheapest saw question in response to my C’list adds.

I just hang up and block their number. 

[emoji108]


----------



## muddstopper

muddstopper said:


> All I am going to say is I didnt buy it for what it is, I bought it for the sum of its parts. It was going to the scrap yard but a little last minute dealing and a bargain was struck. Got to wait on the owner of the 51,000lb track hoe to lift it up and put it on my trailer. I tried to jump the engine off but couldnt get it to turn over, tires are flat, hyd cyls are extended, and its heavier than a batwing mower.


 Well this deal changed in a hurry. I had a funeral to attend today at 2pm. After the funeral, I was supposed to get with the trackhoe operator so he could load the item on my trailer. Right before I was supposed to go to the funeral home, I got a call from a lady wanting to look at my house. Well She was close and I still had a few minutes so I told her to come on over. After a quick walk thru, showed her the property lines, well pointed at them, didnt actually walk them and she started to dicker on price. I told her I had already gave a price and it was a firm take it or leave it price. Said she would think about it and let me know. OK. I headed to the funeral home and to attend the services. When I got home I called the trackhoe guy about loading the equipment, no answer so I left message. Hung up and my phone rang, it was the potential buyer calling. She agreed to my price, uh oh! She has cash and wanting to move in by July. No way! I have been planning to start on my new home in about 3 months, havent even cleared the lot yet. So a few more details still have to be worked out because I told her when I priced the house I would only sale if I was allowed to rent after closing while I built my new home. She wants to meet and discuss terms so I guess I will work with her to occupy the house as long as I can store my tools and stuff in the sheds and shop for a little while. Looks like I might have to move into MIL house for a little while, but my son is in the process of trying to get a loan to buy it so that would be temporary at best. 

What does this have to do with the scrounge, well, it looks like I wont have time for another project, or anyplace to work on it, so I told the trackhoe guy to just load it with the other scrap he was going to hual off. The item I was buying was a used 3500 series ditchwitch with an A222 backhoe attachment. I was supposed to give $300 for it and hual it off. I basicly just wanted it for the outriggers off the backhoe, but I had plans for the dueltz engine, if it ran, and a few other parts. The trencher looked to be a 4ft model and had little wear. Could have probably sold parts and made my money back.


----------



## svk

Took down the last widow maker tonight behind the cabin with the help of the truck. Crown was stuck up in a birch, brought about half of that down too. Wood was shot so I’ll roll it into the next brush pile I burn.


----------



## hamish

Might end up burning it tonight, not like im a summertime speedo wearing scrounger but dammit, found a few pockets of snow today, which is good.......helps keep the beer cold


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> Well this deal changed in a hurry. I had a funeral to attend today at 2pm. After the funeral, I was supposed to get with the trackhoe operator so he could load the item on my trailer. Right before I was supposed to go to the funeral home, I got a call from a lady wanting to look at my house. Well She was close and I still had a few minutes so I told her to come on over. After a quick walk thru, showed her the property lines, well pointed at them, didnt actually walk them and she started to dicker on price. I told her I had already gave a price and it was a firm take it or leave it price. Said she would think about it and let me know. OK. I headed to the funeral home and to attend the services. When I got home I called the trackhoe guy about loading the equipment, no answer so I left message. Hung up and my phone rang, it was the potential buyer calling. She agreed to my price, uh oh! She has cash and wanting to move in by July. No way! I have been planning to start on my new home in about 3 months, havent even cleared the lot yet. So a few more details still have to be worked out because I told her when I priced the house I would only sale if I was allowed to rent after closing while I built my new home. She wants to meet and discuss terms so I guess I will work with her to occupy the house as long as I can store my tools and stuff in the sheds and shop for a little while. Looks like I might have to move into MIL house for a little while, but my son is in the process of trying to get a loan to buy it so that would be temporary at best.
> 
> What does this have to do with the scrounge, well, it looks like I wont have time for another project, or anyplace to work on it, so I told the trackhoe guy to just load it with the other scrap he was going to hual off. The item I was buying was a used 3500 series ditchwitch with an A222 backhoe attachment. I was supposed to give $300 for it and hual it off. I basicly just wanted it for the outriggers off the backhoe, but I had plans for the dueltz engine, if it ran, and a few other parts. The trencher looked to be a 4ft model and had little wear. Could have probably sold parts and made my money back.


Of mice and men.
Good luck with it all.
I look forward to the new house build thread when you get to that part.
Perhaps a few tree and building GTG's at your place are in order?

A bit sideways here but one of the retirement dreams is forming a nutcase collective of old fogies, AKA grey army, to travel the country in our maggots (slow white things AKA motor homes) and build or renovate homes for the genuinely needy. Get to see the country, give a bit back to next generations, meet some fellow nutters. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


Hold my beer and film this sound familiar?


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Hold my beer and film this sound familiar?


How do you think we are going to fund the initiative if not from our youtube channel of oldies acting/ageing disgracefully?


----------



## svk

Does this clip open?


----------



## MustangMike

Did for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Did some cutting this morning - a dead Ash and some Red Maple and smaller Cherry.


----------



## MustangMike

Had to land them carefully between the shed and the house.


----------



## svk

I keep saying I’m going to run out of shitty aspen to cut. Hasn’t happened yet lol


----------



## muddstopper

KiwiBro said:


> Of mice and men.
> Good luck with it all.
> I look forward to the new house build thread when you get to that part.
> Perhaps a few tree and building GTG's at your place are in order?
> 
> A bit sideways here but one of the retirement dreams is forming a nutcase collective of old fogies, AKA grey army, to travel the country in our maggots (slow white things AKA motor homes) and build or renovate homes for the genuinely needy. Get to see the country, give a bit back to next generations, meet some fellow nutters. What could possibly go wrong?


I'll have to start my own thread once I get started. I have about a 1000ft of road to clear and build. I have done a lot of preliminary planning and have been working on the house plan for 40 years. Looks like I have to start really getting serious. We have laid the road out twice already and I didnt like the way it turned out either time. Will probably give it another try first of next week. I want to try and keep it all on one long gradual slope. I made a 75ft long water level a few weeks ago. I have the county maps showing the topo of the area. Its still just a guess as to actual distance and elevation change. I figure to go over it once with the water level to get the actual elevation change and then graph out amount of slope and distance, then flag out the center of the road based on the graph. I am shooting for 3% slope, but figure it might be as much as 5%. Still not real steep.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no snow this week so decided to go up high for some “easy” wood. 
Sun rise on the way out
Made it to my spot no trouble, fell a few dead lodge pole bucked them up with the 550
Perfect size for the log tongs, so handy, wouldn’t want to be without them now.
All loaded, wash up a bit and cool off in the creek then head back down the hill. 
Most people don’t really like lodge pole pine as well as read fir but I get similar if not longer burn times with it. It does build up more ash though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Well no snow this week so decided to go up high for some “easy” wood.
> Sun rise on the way outView attachment 741427
> Made it to my spot no trouble, fell a few dead lodge pole bucked them up with the 550View attachment 741431
> Perfect size for the log tongs, so handy, wouldn’t want to be without them now.View attachment 741428
> All loaded, wash up a bit and cool off in the creek then head back down the hill. View attachment 741432
> Most people don’t really like lodge pole pine as well as read fir but I get similar if not longer burn times with it. It does build up more ash though.


That is some sweet country.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> All I am going to say is I didnt buy it for what it is, I bought it for the sum of its parts. It was going to the scrap yard but a little last minute dealing and a bargain was struck. Got to wait on the owner of the 51,000lb track hoe to lift it up and put it on my trailer. I tried to jump the engine off but couldnt get it to turn over, tires are flat, hyd cyls are extended, and its heavier than a batwing mower.



well, in any event... I am sure all the 'secretatives'.... are warranted!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well no snow this week so decided to go up high for some “easy” wood.
> Sun rise on the way outView attachment 741427
> Made it to my spot no trouble, fell a few dead lodge pole bucked them up with the 550View attachment 741431
> Perfect size for the log tongs, so handy, wouldn’t want to be without them now.View attachment 741428
> All loaded, *wash up a bit and cool off in the creek* then head back down the hill. View attachment 741432
> Most people don’t really like lodge pole pine as well as read fir but I get similar if not longer burn times with it. It does build up more ash though.



looks like some good deer hunting country! reminds me of Oregon deer hunting... but where's the pix of the creek? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

>_muddstopper said: __↑__ tires are flat_

almost sounds as if maybe could be a dozer! but, ah shukx!!... don't think I have ever seen a dozer with tires!....

ok, give us a clue:

what color is it, or was?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> *O*P*E Theatre Aisle at Home Depot
> *
> Scanning the shelves looking for something when 3 customers come by (and miraculously
> a store employee!). A play in three acts.
> 
> Customer #1 (a tall guy with a big, booming voice, accompanied by a silent woman): _You got any STIHL (pronounced 'still')!?_
> Employee: _ACE Hardware._
> Customer #1: _You don' have STIHL? Why not?_
> Employee:_ STIHL won't sell through Home Depot._
> Customer #1: _Gotta be STIHL! (never specified if he was looking for a saw, string trimmer, leaf blower, . . . )._
> 
> Customer #2 Man: (man and woman, assumed to be married) '_She' needs a new string trimmer. Gotta be gas._
> Employee: _Have you thought about battery?_
> Customer #2 Man: _We tried some battery stuff, it was junk._
> Me: _What brand?_
> Customer #2 Man:_ Craftsman. Batteries did not last at all._
> Customer #2 Woman: _And it's gotta be a straight shaft. My son-in-law does landscaping and says straight shaft trimmers are better._
> Me: _I am not that tall_ (she is a couple of inches shorter)_ and find that the bent shaft trimmers are more comfortable for shorter people (_Employee and I demonstrate how it affects posture).
> Customer #2 Woman: _Nah, my son-in-law will kill me if I don't buy a straight shaft trimmer._
> 
> Customer #3: _I'm gonna try a cheap electric chainsaw. See if they work._
> Me: (after showing him that the cost of a bar and chain is almost as much as the saw he is considering, and mentioning how HD sells Homelite electric chainsaws, but rents Makitas) _You know the phrase ' you get what you pay for', right?_
> Customer #3: _I just want a cheap saw.
> Philbert_



and it goes on hour by hour, all day long! I was a Lowe's today. needed some allrod to make some studs. got tons of 3/8ths and a lot of 1/4-20, but i needed 5/16ths! bar rang up dif than marked on shelf. I went back to double check. item as described on shelf sticker... just 50% higher price at register! I see a red vest in hardware aisle. ask about higher and lower price. SA clerk says would be happy to sell it to me at the higher price. I walk off. decide no sense in beating my head any more.  so agree to pay higher price, but... (pause) but... I am not leaving w/o some upper manager hearing of my woes... shopping today at their store!

short version is: I got the lower price!


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks like some good deer hunting country! reminds me of Oregon deer hunting... but where's the pix of the creek? lol


Here ya go
this picture is actually from last year but same creek


----------



## KiwiBro

Slowly but surely


----------



## Hinerman

KiwiBro said:


> Is anyone familiar with the line-x spray on bed liner?
> 
> https://linex.com/bedliners
> 
> Supposed to be quite a phenomenal coating but who knows?
> The plastic liner in my ute (we don't call 'em trucks down here) has cracked in the corners. Apart from that it has handled everything I've thrown at it. If the line-x coating is as durable and tenacious as they claim, then I wonder if it might be a better option than a plastic liner on the next ute. But I tend to take the claims of any coatings supplier/applicator as a very rough guide only until I learn of real-world history of average users.



A little late, but excellent product and worth every penny.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Slowly but surely
> View attachment 741455


Are you hand cutting your dove tails? If so that's pretty amazing for sure!


----------



## husqvarna257

KiwiBro said:


> Slowly but surely
> View attachment 741455



Nice work!

Anyone know what kind of tree this is? Got it in a load so no leaves for a hint. It loves to splinter when split and splits hard. The weight of it is nuts it's so heavy it makes oak seem light.In the top picture its the silver bark piece


----------



## MustangMike

Your pic seems to show multiple types of wood, but unless I miss my guess, that split piece is Black Birch, very stringy and very high BTUs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Slowly but surely
> View attachment 741455



nice work!; you... imo... are quite the cabinetmaker!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Here ya goView attachment 741446
> this picture is actually from last year but same creek



serene! 

warm enough that time of year for a dip?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Slowly but surely





my studs project is for a related woodworking project. adding wheels to the HF 60" woodworkers workbench I got on sale the other day. comes with woodworking vise, too. a nice one. I like workbenches... and of course any vise, too. well, of those that bolt to workbenches. lol

https://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-drawer-hardwood-workbench-63395.html

I was influenced by this -24/-18 stud I had. and after the layout and drilling for tap... did one test hole. no doubt I could have got the same stud at Ace... but dint want to pay $16 or so for 16 of them. so soon, as in very fast... I learned I was not going to get the -24/-18 studs at bargain basement prices. which I wanted. so thinking it over...  ( I always do my best work studying the ceiling lol) I decided I had been led astray by the -24/-18 stud as I had tapped the test hole -24. in wood! and a better engineering plan would be to have the wood be tapped at -18. more metal into more wood.  hold better. but an overkill, actually... as the -24 hole held very well when wheel test bolted up. but if I wanted bargain basement pricing... I would have to make my own studs. 16 for $2.50 was ok.  and I have a 15" pce 5/16th allrod left, too. I will make my own 5/16ths-18 bottoming tap from a bolt since tapped material is wood.

16 handmade studs, ends ground flat and ruff edges broken and ends treated to hinder exposed end to any rusting, not that it would be seen. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

workbench should be just fine for saw maintenance, reworks, chain sharpening etc. no dent, nicks or grease allowed! and will be able to roll around. the casters are from HF furniture dolly, also on sale. $15.99 for 9.99. $2.50 ea for a new, rubber wheeled ball bearing swivel caster workx for me.  I have a matching toolbox in wood, green felt drawers, etc... I am thinking of giving it a new home on top of bench.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Are you hand cutting your dove tails? *If so that's pretty amazing for sure*!



and no wood putty needed!!! lol


----------



## U&A

Saturday morning church with my friends 














Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> serene!
> 
> warm enough that time of year for a dip?...


No not quite, lol. Don’t think that water ever gets above 40*, arms and face rinse is about as deep as I go.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> No not quite, lol. Don’t think that water ever gets above 40*, arms and face rinse is about as deep as I go.



I was thinking that! lol. not many mountain streams and creeks are. but I had to ask! lol


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Are you hand cutting your dove tails? !


No. Bought a Leigh jig from Canada a few years ago but life got in the way so am trying to figure it out now I finally have some time to use it. Probably 20 years ago I made a chest of drawers with hand cut dovetails in my lunch breaks on a building job from timber scrounged from the job site skip bin. Decided back then hand cut DT is a skill I'll never really master. I think I had to use epoxy on some of the joints 



husqvarna257 said:


> Nice work!


ta



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice work!; you... imo... are quite the cabinetmaker!


Thanks. I know just enough to get frustrated at how clueless i am and get myselfc into but not out of trouble. Have pallet racks full of dry timber scrounged over the years and never enough time to clear them.


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 741500
> View attachment 741501
> 
> 
> workbench should be just fine for saw maintenance, reworks, chain sharpening etc. no dent, nicks or grease allowed! and will be able to roll around. the casters are from HF furniture dolly, also on sale. $15.99 for 9.99. $2.50 ea for a new, rubber wheeled ball bearing swivel caster workx for me.  I have a matching toolbox in wood, green felt drawers, etc... I am thinking of giving it a new home on top of bench.


 how can they sell those benches for that price. It would cost three times that for me to make one like it for myself. Castors is a nice addition. Do any of them lock so you can push against the bench without chasing it around the workshop? Bought an entire kitchen second hand for a few hundy about a decade ago and repurposed the cabinets and bench tops as mobile benches and shed storage. Works ok but always wanted to make a proper bench like yours but never enough time.

Next project has to be a two stage cyclone dust system. It seems almost weekly there's a news item about how much of a hazard wood dust can be. I need to get serious about avoiding it.


----------



## JustJeff

Every year we have a community BBQ and cook over 500lbs of beef. Due to the wet weather I had to contribute some dry hardwood to keep the fire going under the sap pan we use to heat beans and corn. Scrounged wood saves the day!











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Anyone know what kind of tree this is? Got it in a load so no leaves for a hint. It loves to splinter when split and splits hard. The weight of it is nuts it's so heavy it makes oak seem light.In the top picture its the silver bark piece
> View attachment 741490
> View attachment 741491


I’ll second black birch. What does it smell like?


----------



## U&A

Hells yes!![emoji41]

Split some more after this morning and got holz haussn #4 done today!!

[emoji847]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

err. hmm....errrrm...lovely but...errrr..arent thesplits supposed to slope outwards so it sheds rain? yours slope in, no?


----------



## U&A

LondonNeil said:


> err. hmm....errrrm...lovely but...errrr..arent thesplits supposed to slope outwards so it sheds rain? yours slope in, no?



You mean the top....? It dont matter. When people stack regular 4x4x8 cords they dont do anything special to the top for rain run off so why dos it matter here.....

I stacked 4x4x8 cords for years with no cover in the summer time. Only cover top only m in the winter for snow. 

The “body” of this special stack is ALWAYS supposed to slope IN. If they ever begin flatten or slop out the pile falls over. That is the idea of the stack to begin with. Never falls if done right. As the wood shrinks it “falls in” on itself. As soon as your rings get parallel to the ground or slop out..... the stack falls over. That how it’s supposed to be done. 

As for the top..... i don’t make it look pretty like the germans. Because its a wood pile... not a sculpture 





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

JustJeff said:


> Every year we have a community BBQ and cook over 500lbs of beef. Due to the wet weather I had to contribute some dry hardwood to keep the fire going under the sap pan we use to heat beans and corn. Scrounged wood saves the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Man that looks like a good time inspite of the weather!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I had some plan for today go awry... So to pass some time I scrounged up a few bits and built a UHF antenna for grins. Only had 2 channels 4 subs now I got something like 43 with the subs. Used the "Stealth Hawk" design. Stupid simple and works great.









Yeah I need to get more paint...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> No. Bought a Leigh jig from Canada a few years ago but life got in the way so am trying to figure it out now I finally have some time to use it. Probably 20 years ago I made a chest of drawers with hand cut dovetails in my lunch breaks on a building job from timber scrounged from the job site skip bin. Decided back then hand cut DT is a skill I'll never really master. I think I had to use epoxy on some of the joints
> 
> ta
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know just enough to get frustrated at how clueless i am and get myselfc into but not out of trouble. Have pallet racks full of dry timber scrounged over the years and never enough time to clear them.


Still pretty awesome! My skills fall between tree fort and drywall.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Every year we have a community BBQ and cook over 500lbs of beef. Due to the wet weather I had to contribute some dry hardwood to keep the fire going under the sap pan we use to heat beans and corn. Scrounged wood saves the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Dang man!!! This is AWSOME 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

This aint for cooking Shack-el-ranchero is cold tonight. At least the snow added insulation and kept other things cold.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> This aint for cooking Shack-el-ranchero is cold tonight. At least the snow added insulation and kept other things cold.View attachment 741580


Looks like paradise to me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Hells yes!![emoji41]
> 
> Split some more after this morning and got holz haussn #4 done today!!
> 
> [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


The wind here would blow those over.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> This aint for cooking Shack-el-ranchero is cold tonight. At least the snow added insulation and kept other things cold.View attachment 741580


Looks great


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> how can they sell those benches for that price. It would cost three times that for me to make one like it for myself. Castors is a nice addition. *Do any of them lock so you can push against the bench without chasing it around the workshop?* Bought an entire kitchen second hand for a few hundy about a decade ago and repurposed the cabinets and bench tops as mobile benches and shed storage. Works ok but always wanted to make a proper bench like yours but never enough time.
> 
> Next project has to be a two stage cyclone dust system. It seems almost weekly there's a news item about how much of a hazard wood dust can be. I need to get serious about avoiding it.



if it was a John Boos & Co maple bench, it would be over 10 times that. I actually got mine new for under $100.00!  I thought of locking casters, but doubt there are any out there for $2.50 each! iukwim! ~

probably have to roll it up against a wall with casters like mine. lol

looking fwd to it being useable. studs and casters to go in after bench done.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Looks great



it does! should make any Texas pitmaster take notice! ... wondering about the sap? making syrup? for pancakes? or?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> I had some plan for today go awry... So to pass some time I scrounged up a few bits and built a UHF antenna for grins. Only had 2 channels 4 subs now I got something like 43 with the subs. Used the "Stealth Hawk" design. Stupid simple and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I need to get more paint...



interesting. in your pix what is the black box? a Balun type device? and the silver? silver - a splitter? thanks for the post, going to look into this design.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i


U&A said:


> Hells yes!![emoji41]
> 
> Split some more after this morning and got holz haussn #4 done today!!
> 
> [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



in or out, nice design!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> This aint for cooking Shack-el-ranchero is cold tonight. At least the snow added insulation and kept other things cold.View attachment 741580



 looks cozy... and warm! I like....


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if it was a John Boos & Co maple bench, it would be over 10 times that. I actually got mine new for under $100.00!  I thought of locking casters, but doubt there are any out there for $2.50 each! iukwim! ~
> 
> probably have to roll it up against a wall with casters like mine. lol
> 
> looking fwd to it being useable. studs and casters to go in after bench done.



Some of the masterpieces on youtube where guys have made their own workshop cabinetmaking benches make me feel very inadequate! I've stopped looking at those videos. Their benches are better than any finished furniture I could even conceive of let alone produce.

Yeah, I asked about the castors because when I put all my benches on castors, the first set was 360 degree with no locking and I actually ended up going for a pair of straight and a pair of 360 (but locking) on all the others. Nowhere near as manoeuvrable as your ones and, unfortunately, nowhere near what you paid. I think I paid $20 for each set. It's so good to be able to move 'em around the shed. Best of luck with yours. Am looking forward to seeing what comes off your bench. I ran out of weekend to finish the jewellery boxes but I've got the bit between my teef now so the next few evenings should be enough to put the latest ones to bed. I get a bit OCD when a project is going well and really just want to block out the world and finish it. If only real life could be so blissfully one-dimensional.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Some of the masterpieces on youtube where guys have made their own workshop cabinetmaking benches make me feel very inadequate! I've stopped looking at those videos. Their benches are better than any finished furniture I could even conceive of let alone produce.
> 
> Yeah, I asked about the castors because when I put all my benches on castors, the first set was 360 degree with no locking and I actually ended up going for a pair of straight and a pair of 360 (but locking) on all the others. Nowhere near as manoeuvrable as your ones and, unfortunately, nowhere near what you paid. I think I paid $20 for each set. It's so good to be able to move 'em around the shed. Best of luck with yours. Am looking forward to seeing what comes off your bench. I ran out of weekend to finish the jewellery boxes but I've got the bit between my teef now so the next few evenings should be enough to put the latest ones to bed.* I get a bit OCD when a project is going well and really just want to block out the world and finish it. If only real life could be so blissfully one-dimensional*.



I hear ya mate! my casters r for maneuverability. I had planned on some blocks just tall or high enough to raise the casters off the floor to stabilize and locate the workbench. 1/8th" or so... I don't need it locked down, for my main workbench is 16' long and it is made of 4x4 and 2x4s etc. and the back of the top, 2x4s... where the plywood deck attaches topside is bolted directly into the studs in the wall of the house! they attach to sill which is J-bolted to foundation. 3/8ths lag bolts with washers under their heads. the workbench is as rock solid as the house is sitting on its foundation! no joke!... -0- flex! lol

say, can u post up a link or two on those special made workbenches? I would like to see what u r talking about. thanks...


----------



## Hinerman




----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting. in your pix what is the black box? a Balun type device? and the silver? silver - a splitter? thanks for the post, going to look into this design.


Yeah that is a splitter. I couldn't find a 300-75 ohm adapter laying around that was the wire to coaxial type. Though I am sure I have one. 

So I made do with the splitter and the push on 300-75 ohm connector. It was a spur of the moment idea. Since it worked so well I'll be looking for the bits to make up a prettier permanent version. We are in the 37-40 mile range from the towers which seems to be the sweet spot for this design.


----------



## svk

Happy Father’s Day guys!


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> The wind here would blow those over.



I highly doubt it. Build one and you will see. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Happy Father’s Day guys!



You to man, happy fathers day,

My wife got me these 










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Not spruce , looks like yellow birch to me but definitely not spruce .


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> This aint for cooking Shack-el-ranchero is cold tonight. At least the snow added insulation and kept other things cold.View attachment 741580



Is this your houes or like your cabin or something? Either way it is SUPER COOL!!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Learned 2 lesson today. Always take pictures. And if you hand a man cutting a 24" log with a 435 your 7910 the only thing that will take the smile off his face is putting the chain in the dirt .


----------



## nighthunter

KiwiBro said:


> Slowly but surely
> View attachment 741455


 looks gorgeous I might have to be added to that list of yours


----------



## Ryan A

Picked up a 288 off a member on the other board. My first “big”saw. Will complement my 262’s, 272, and now this. It’s a runner but will get a rebuild. Can’t wait!


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> Your pic seems to show multiple types of wood, but unless I miss my guess, that split piece is Black Birch, very stringy and very high BTUs.



I'm sure you are dead on, looked it up and that is it. Never seen it around here, white birch is all we have and it is soft and needs to be stored dry or it rots quickly.



svk said:


> I’ll second black birch. What does it smell like?



I din't smell it but my wife said it reminded her of birch beer once I told her it was black birch.


----------



## MustangMike

Freshly split it should smell like Wintergreen. Bark is similar to Black Cherry, but more like Birch in places.


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Is this your houes or like your cabin or something? Either way it is SUPER COOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


No wife  
Its where i live.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up one load of tops this morning then split the bigger pieces and stacked. Then did the brakes on my wife’s car. May grab another load tonight if the rain stops.


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> No wife
> Its where i live.



Totally awesome!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

U&A said:


> You to man, happy fathers day,
> 
> My wife got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I jist realized that the chainsaw flag shirt my wife got me has a LEFT HANDED chainsaw on it....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Clutch cover and bar are on the left side...[emoji1787]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Looks fine in the mirror . . . .

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Looks fine in the mirror . . . .
> 
> Philbert



That is the back of the shirt [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I hear ya mate! my casters r for maneuverability. I had planned on some blocks just tall or high enough to raise the casters off the floor to stabilize and locate the workbench. 1/8th" or so... I don't need it locked down, for my main workbench is 16' long and it is made of 4x4 and 2x4s etc. and the back of the top, 2x4s... where the plywood deck attaches topside is bolted directly into the studs in the wall of the house! they attach to sill which is J-bolted to foundation. 3/8ths lag bolts with washers under their heads. the workbench is as rock solid as the house is sitting on its foundation! no joke!... -0- flex! lol
> 
> say, can u post up a link or two on those special made workbenches? I would like to see what u r talking about. thanks...


Just jump on YT and serach for japanese workbench or the like and you should find heaps. I could spend weeks failing to make just one of the joints they come up with.


----------



## svk

This is one of the last big aspens that could have threatened the buildings at the cabin. Despite the crazy crooked trunk it was almost neutrally balanced. Threw the come along and chains on it and it fell perfectly. Probably could have felled with wedges but since the sauna was behind me I figured I’d take the extra time to rig it. 

I did displace some bats from one of the woodpecker holes but they appeared to have survived the fall unscathed.


----------



## JustJeff

Long time coming but for Father's Day I was allowed to buy the wood to finish my trailer that I have been working on forever. Got a good start on the deck. Sides come next! Can't wait to post pics of it full of wood!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> This is one of the last big aspens that could have threatened the buildings at the cabin. Despite the crazy crooked trunk it was almost neutrally balanced. Threw the come along and chains on it and it fell perfectly. Probably could have felled with wedges but since the sauna was behind me I figured I’d take the extra time to rig it.
> 
> I did displace some bats from one of the woodpecker holes but they appeared to have survived the fall unscathed.
> 
> View attachment 741713
> View attachment 741714
> View attachment 741715
> View attachment 741716
> View attachment 741717
> View attachment 741718


looks good steve! the north land is calling ...


----------



## svk

So the stump on that tree was solid but about 4 cuts further up it was down to a thin horseshoe of good wood. I few of the rounds were even worse than the pic I posted below. With the winds we’ve had over that last few summers and the other trees we’ve lost I’m very surprised this one didn’t break partway up. 

I quit cutting right before I got to one of the woodpecker holes as I figured I’d give the bats a few days to vacate.


----------



## crowbuster

U&A said:


> Saturday morning church with my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Looks like my wood piles, super wet everywhere and all the snakes are in the wood. Love seein em.


----------



## MustangMike

Rained most of the day, but got to have Breakfast with my Daughter, SIL and 3 of the Grandkids, so it was a good day!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Rained here heavy last night and today. Had a tornado go thru about 1.5 hours north east of here, no word yet on damage. Calling for rain 6 of the next 7 days.


----------



## svk

Long day but good day. It did rain off and on here this afternoon but didn’t really hamper my activity. 

Hoped to grab another half cord of wood to fill the last rack but maybe tomorrow evening.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Just jump on YT and serach for japanese workbench or the like and you should find heaps. I could spend weeks failing to make just one of the joints they come up with.




ok, thanks for the reference...


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> looks gorgeous I might have to be added to that list of yours


Thanks. How's that tach working out?
I culled my membership on that other site. Was on too many sites and not enough computer time so had to scale it back. Main thing I miss from over there is the really good buggers who always seemed to step up when anotherMothaBrotha needed help. Some of those raffles were amazing. Perhaps if there's another like that at some stage I'll make and donate a box like these ones I'm doing now. That way, if it falls apart, they can't ask for their money back !  Ill leave it up to you guys that are on that other board to let me know if the opportunity presents itself.

I'm at the oiling stage of the current batch. Still can't work out what oils and processes work best, bring out the best in the timber. The Kauri one in particular is starting to show that lovely iridescence Kauri is renowned for. There is a 2-part oil called Rubio Monocoat c2 Pure that is supposed to be the absolute best for Kauri but I'll be buggered if I'm paying the galactic prices it goes for. So, will keep experimenting...


----------



## nighthunter

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. How's that tach working out?
> I culled my membership on that other site. Was on too many sites and not enough computer time so had to scale it back. Main thing I miss from over there is the really good buggers who always seemed to step up when anotherMothaBrotha needed help. Some of those raffles were amazing. Perhaps if there's another like that at some stage I'll make and donate a box like these ones I'm doing now. That way, if it falls apart, they can't ask for their money back !  Ill leave it up to you guys that are on that other board to let me know if the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> I'm at the oiling stage of the current batch. Still can't work out what oils and processes work best, bring out the best in the timber. The Kauri one in particular is starting to show that lovely iridescence Kauri is renowned for. There is a 2-part oil called Rubio Monocoat c2 Pure that is supposed to be the absolute best for Kauri but I'll be buggered if I'm paying the galactic prices it goes for. So, will keep experimenting...


that tach was a blessing, used it on the 880 before it went tits up and had to go back for warranty work, I'm only on this and that other site and just about manage some screen time


----------



## 92utownxh

We had a few tornadoes come through Saturday evening. The closest was 5 miles away or so. There are still about 800 homes without power. A few areas really got hit hard, a few houses destroyed. I offered to help clean up a bit, but really didn't know the best way to offer help. I ended up staying away, didn't want to be in the way of things. The township trustee didn't know what was best either. 

Anyway, yesterday morning the tree service I get wood from called me up. He'd been out since 4am. He was working in a spot nearby, but not near the tornado hit area. Huge white oak fell on a house trailer. Somehow, miraculously, there was only a 2x6 inch hole in the roof. The tree fell around the trailer. I'll get pictures later today when I'm off work. I need to go pick up the wood, probably at least 3 truck and trailer loads. 

Yesterday late afternoon we went to a nearby tourist town, Nashville, IN, to get ice cream for father's day. Stopped by where the tree service was working on the white oak along the way. We almost didn't make it home. As we were leaving there was a flash flood warning and a huge downpour. It was sunny when we left home. We've had so much rain already anyway the downpour caused quick flooding. Had to drive 5-10 mph and the road was down to one lane is spots with water on the sides. We eventually got to higher ground and got out of it.


----------



## steved

Well, I got another load of Maple on Friday afternoon...full 5x8 trailer worth, three feet deep, not bad since I don't even need to cut it! It's not consistently one length, but whatever is long I will use for campfires.

Guy told me he was taking a week break, needed to sharpen chains. I just bought a 410-120 (?) Oregon sharpener and offered to sharpen his chains but he already dropped them off at the shop.

I got to use that sharpener a little this weekend, sharpened a chain for my father and one of my own, I have four or five more that need done. As my luck always runs, I always find that one rock hidden among the leaves...or the blasted nails people have pounded into trees, which is one of the hazards of scrounging from peoples' yards.

This Oregon replaces a cheap Timber Tuff that was a gift...I really wasn't fond of that sharpener (vibrated, missing cord retainer, switch was weird, and setup wasn't easy), but I do like this Oregon. It was one of the cheaper Oregon they make, but I may use it once a year if that.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

As an aside, have any of you SW Pennsylvania people ran into Spotted Lantern Flies? 

We were infested last year, killed a flowering plum and our Sugar Maple probably won't survive this coming winter (it currently looks like you would expect in September, leaves are pea green, yellow, to even red). Those little monsters made that poor tree bleed last fall...sap was dripping off it and running down the trunk.

I expect to see more maple on the free list because of them...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> As an aside, have any of you SW Pennsylvania people ran into Spotted Lantern Flies?
> 
> We were infested last year, killed a flowering plum and our Sugar Maple probably won't survive this coming winter (it currently looks like you would expect in September, leaves are pea green, yellow, to even red). Those little monsters made that poor tree bleed last fall...sap was dripping off it and running down the trunk.
> 
> I expect to see more maple on the free list because of them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haven't seen them here in western York co. Yet. Been looking. Hope they can't make it across the river. Nasty bastiges.


----------



## Ryan A

steved said:


> As an aside, have any of you SW Pennsylvania people ran into Spotted Lantern Flies?
> 
> We were infested last year, killed a flowering plum and our Sugar Maple probably won't survive this coming winter (it currently looks like you would expect in September, leaves are pea green, yellow, to even red). Those little monsters made that poor tree bleed last fall...sap was dripping off it and running down the trunk.
> 
> I expect to see more maple on the free list because of them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Unfortunately, they are over here in Southeast PA


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> I just bought a 410-120 (?) Oregon sharpener . . . This Oregon replaces a cheap Timber Tuff that was a gift...I really wasn't fond of that sharpener once a year if that.



Would you consider starting a thread on this grinder (*'Oregon 410-120 Grinder'*)? A number of people ask about it, as it it one of the less expensive Oregon grinders. And it is frequently mentioned as an alternative to the 'clone' grinders (like your Timber Tuff). I have not used one personally, but I think that a number of A.S. members would be interested.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## steved

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 741847
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they are over here in Southeast PA


Yeah, I'm in Berks so I've been scrounging only within the areas I know have bugs so I dont drag them into someone else. They first appeared at my place two years ago...now they are infested.

It's going to get interesting, they harassed me a few years back when I was hauling firewood from my folks in NW PA for the EAB. I bet they will start that again...you already technically need a permit to pull commercially out of this area because of the SLF.

FYI, if you haven't read up on them, they dont turn into that picture perfect bug until fall...the nymphs are the size of your typical leaf hopper, only black with white spots. They are tough to see as they act like a squirrel, they move to the opposite side of whatever they are on so you don't see them. They adults don't care much and are sort of dopey. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

This is what the spotted lattern fly egg masses look like...this is deep in my firewood pile...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

steved said:


> As an aside, have any of you SW Pennsylvania people ran into Spotted Lantern Flies?
> 
> We were infested last year, killed a flowering plum and our Sugar Maple probably won't survive this coming winter (it currently looks like you would expect in September, leaves are pea green, yellow, to even red). Those little monsters made that poor tree bleed last fall...sap was dripping off it and running down the trunk.
> 
> I expect to see more maple on the free list because of them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


50 miles north of Pittsburgh and haven’t seen any yet.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> Would you consider starting a thread on this grinder (*'Oregon 410-120 Grinder'*)? A number of people ask about it, as it it one of the less expensive Oregon grinders. And it is frequently mentioned as an alternative to the 'clone' grinders (like your Timber Tuff). I have not used one personally, but I think that a number of A.S. members would be interested.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Where would I start it? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Well, Car and Driver did the testing for us … in the July 2019 issue … "Should you be buying Premium?"

One of the vehicles tested was a 2019 F-150 3.5 ltr ecoboost.

Going from 87 to 93 octane:

Wheel power from 360 HP to 380 HP
Wheel Torque 463 lb ft to 475 lb ft
0-60 5.9 sec to 5.3 sec
0-100 16.0 sec to 14.2 sec
1/4 mi 14.5 sec to 14.0 sec
75 MPH fuel economy 17.0 MPG to 17.6 MPG (glad I got the 2.7 ltr, I do much better).

Peak boost pressure increased 1.9 psi with the 93 octane (so the computers do control this based on knock)!

Now we know!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Well, Car and Driver did the testing for us … in the July 2019 issue … "Should you be buying Premium?"
> 
> One of the vehicles tested was a 2019 F-150 3.5 ltr ecoboost.
> 
> Going from 87 to 93 octane:
> 
> Wheel power from 360 HP to 380 HP
> Wheel Torque 463 lb ft to 475 lb ft
> 0-60 5.9 sec to 5.3 sec
> 0-100 16.0 sec to 14.2 sec
> 1/4 mi 14.5 sec to 14.0 sec
> 75 MPH fuel economy 17.0 MPG to 17.6 MPG (glad I got the 2.7 ltr, I do much better).
> 
> Peak boost pressure increased 1.9 psi with the 93 octane (so the computers do control this based on knock)!
> 
> Now we know!


I'm getting 21-22 on the highway at 75. With the trailer I'm down to 13-15 at 65-70, all on 87. I'm glad I got the 2.7 also.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, Car and Driver did the testing for us … in the July 2019 issue … "Should you be buying Premium?"
> 
> One of the vehicles tested was a 2019 F-150 3.5 ltr ecoboost.
> 
> Going from 87 to 93 octane:
> 
> Wheel power from 360 HP to 380 HP
> Wheel Torque 463 lb ft to 475 lb ft
> 0-60 5.9 sec to 5.3 sec
> 0-100 16.0 sec to 14.2 sec
> 1/4 mi 14.5 sec to 14.0 sec
> 75 MPH fuel economy 17.0 MPG to 17.6 MPG (glad I got the 2.7 ltr, I do much better).
> 
> Peak boost pressure increased 1.9 psi with the 93 octane (so the computers do control this based on knock)!
> 
> Now we know!


What is the specified minimum octane for that engine?


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Well, Car and Driver did the testing for us … in the July 2019 issue … "Should you be buying Premium?"
> 
> One of the vehicles tested was a 2019 F-150 3.5 ltr ecoboost.
> 
> Going from 87 to 93 octane:
> 
> Wheel power from 360 HP to 380 HP
> Wheel Torque 463 lb ft to 475 lb ft
> 0-60 5.9 sec to 5.3 sec
> 0-100 16.0 sec to 14.2 sec
> 1/4 mi 14.5 sec to 14.0 sec
> 75 MPH fuel economy 17.0 MPG to 17.6 MPG (glad I got the 2.7 ltr, I do much better).
> 
> Peak boost pressure increased 1.9 psi with the 93 octane (so the computers do control this based on knock)!
> 
> Now we know!


It amazes me the output of those small engines...my antiquated 6.0l is something like 388hp and 360tq. And I get 16mpg at best...

One thing I found is that running flex fuel gives a better running engine, smoother with more power. Downside is all the moisture in the crankcase...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> Where would I start it?


PM on the way.

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scrounged a pic of a biggin...chainsaw wouldnt work very well and not much would burn tho...


----------



## KiwiBro

It's wood I scrounged and could be firewood one day, but I promise this is the last pic. A group shot of the current batch. Got up a few times to tend to the new-born triplets through the night and the morning sun today made them look so much better than they really are so I seized the moment for a pic. 
Left to right: Kauri with Rimu inlays, Rimu with Kauri inlays, Matai with Kahikatea inlays.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Can’t even pronounce them, sure don’t have any idea what they are but they all look sweet.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cow-ree, Ree-Moo, Mat-tie, Car-he-car-tea-a
HTH


----------



## macattack_ga

Another Northern Virginia lazy neighbor scrounge. I just wish he had contacted me earlier, some of its kind of punky.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Cow-ree, Ree-Moo, Mat-tie, Car-he-car-tea-a
> HTH


Talk like that after too many adult beverages.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> 50 miles north of Pittsburgh and haven’t seen any yet.


Scrounged some logs for the GTG next fall.
Nothing huge but solid.


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> Where would I start it?


https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-410-120-chain-sharpener.333055/

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> I'm getting 21-22 on the highway at 75. With the trailer I'm down to 13-15 at 65-70, all on 87. I'm glad I got the 2.7 also.



So what did they say was causing your problems???


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> What is the specified minimum octane for that engine?



87 is minimum, but they recommend high test. These new computer controlled engines do a lot more than they used to, especially with VCT and a turbo, it is a whole different world.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> 87 is minimum, but they recommend high test. These new computer controlled engines do a lot more than they used to, especially with VCT and a turbo, it is a whole different world.


We had a Forester FXT (T=turbo)...if you ran anything less than premium, it would literally fall on its face at a wide open throttle run. I was told it was to protect against damage from preignition. These modern computerized deals do a while lot to protect themselves from damage...that prevents warranty work for the dealer.

That little car was fun to drive, it would chirp the tires shifting to 2nd at WOT in completely stock form...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

What maple is this...Silver? I'm only getting the rounds, never saw the tree or leaves...

It doesn't have the coarse bark a Sugar typically gets when it is this big.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Maple is so difficult to tell from the bark, if it grew in one place it looks like this, in another place it looks like that.

I would take a nail and see how much you can mark it, and you will get a good idea if it is hard or soft. It does not look like Silver to me, but I could be wrong, and I like all the other Maples, even Red (which would be my best guess).


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sugar is way darker than that in these parts. So is red


----------



## svk

steved said:


> What maple is this...Silver? I'm only getting the rounds, never saw the tree or leaves...
> 
> It doesn't have the coarse bark a Sugar typically gets when it is this big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m leaning towards silver


----------



## panolo

Looks like silver to me but if it was a yard tree it could be both red and silver combined. I have an autumn blaze in the yard and the bark is similar. Like Mike says maple can be tough


----------



## farmer steve

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @chucker.*


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> What is the specified minimum octane for that engine?


Back when Mike first got his truck, someone said they read in the owners manual, might have been Mike, that high test would perform better. So, I called the dealer. They told me the factory calls for regular in the 2.7, and they could not recommend anything else. My 01 Tahoe called for regular, and the manual explained that the engine was designed to run on regular and high test has more carbon in it, and would cause the engine to carbon up. Now, with the computer regulated induction systems, that may not be a problem. I'm running regular in mine because the 40-50 cents a gallon more for premium, times 36 gallons, plus mower gas, comes to $20 more every time I fuel up. I thought about trying non ethanol when I'm in WV, but it's almost a dollar more per gallon than regular at Royal Farms at home. I paid $2.39 my last fill up and my total was $88. That was the truck, walk behind, and a 5 gallon jug.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> So what did they say was causing your problems???


I think it was driver error. At first I was only getting 18 maybe 20 down hill. After about 5,000 miles it went up to 20-21. The first couple times I took the trailer to WV I didn't reset the trip odometer and it was locked into the 18 from the previous day, so I thought I was getting great mileage. Then I reset and it dropped to 13, so it shocked me. Now I reset every day, or when I put the trailer on. I'm getting pretty consistent 13-15 with the trailer and walk behind on it. The old Ram was only getting about 13 empty and 8-9 with the trailer. I'm very happy. Plus, with the trailer on, I can pull out and pass without a second thought. One time I was leaving one of my lawns and the guys clearing lines had one lane blocked. I was first in line that got stopped. When the guy waved me on I guess I was going too slow for him, so he started waving the flag for me to get going. I kind of stepped on it a little harder than I wanted, and fried the tires.


----------



## chucker

farmer steve said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY @chucker.*


thank you ! farmer steve….


----------



## 92utownxh

I finally got some direction on the storm clean up. Thought I'd throw this out there. If anyone is near Bloomington, IN I'm heading out there this afternoon to W. Dittemore Rd. There is one house in particular I'm working at. Single dad with a broken arm. Driveway totally blocked with trees, and still no power since Saturday. Need to clear the driveway and clear for the power company trucks to install a new drop. Then clean up what I can. Luckily the house is mostly undamaged. The devastation in that area is unreal. It's right where the tornado went through. Large areas of forest totally leveled, power poles snapped like toothpicks.


----------



## MustangMike

The damage tornado's can do is unreal, and no house is immune to damage from flying trees! The tornado near my Daughter was over a year ago, and every time I drive over there I still see dozens of uncut half down trees.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Chucker!


----------



## MustangMike

Page 188 of the owner's manual:

"Your vehicle is designed to operate on (87 octane) fuel."

"For best overall vehicle and engine performance, premium fuel with an octane rating of 91 or higher is *recommended*". (especially in hot weather or when towing)

So, your dealer "can't recommend" anything else even though our owner's manual *does!* Very Interesting.

I'm sure your engine will do OK and survive the warranty on regular fuel. I'm also pretty darn sure it will run cooler and not work as hard (especially towing) running on premium.

Since I plan to keep my truck for a long time, and will sometimes tow with it (and work it hard), I will run mine on premium, as I believe it will last longer that way.

Plus, if I want to pass someone on a two lane road, I want the extra performance.

We all get to make choices based on what we think is best for our circumstances.


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks Mike, I think I'll call them again and throw that at them, see what they say.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Big white oak went down our last storm front, I got permission for all the wood. Started today, going to be there awhile. Not even near the big trunk yet.


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 742022
> View attachment 742023
> View attachment 742024
> Big white oak went down our last storm front, I got permission for all the wood. Started today, going to be there awhile. Not even near the big trunk yet.



Nice score!


----------



## dancan

steved said:


> What maple is this...Silver? I'm only getting the rounds, never saw the tree or leaves...
> 
> It doesn't have the coarse bark a Sugar typically gets when it is this big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Not Spruce !

Happy Bday Chucker !!!!


----------



## rarefish383

Happy B-Day Chucker, I think your catching up with me!


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Scrounged some logs for the GTG next fall.
> Nothing huge but solid.
> View attachment 741901
> View attachment 741902




Got a date in mind Steve? Would love to meet some of the PA members and bring the Huskies along


----------



## steved

steved said:


> What maple is this...Silver? I'm only getting the rounds, never saw the tree or leaves...
> 
> It doesn't have the coarse bark a Sugar typically gets when it is this big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Soft, almost brittle...fairly wide growth rings.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Red and Silver are both soft Maples.


----------



## dancan

92utownxh said:


> I finally got some direction on the storm clean up. Thought I'd throw this out there. If anyone is near Bloomington, IN I'm heading out there this afternoon to W. Dittemore Rd. There is one house in particular I'm working at. Single dad with a broken arm. Driveway totally blocked with trees, and still no power since Saturday. Need to clear the driveway and clear for the power company trucks to install a new drop. Then clean up what I can. Luckily the house is mostly undamaged. The devastation in that area is unreal. It's right where the tornado went through. Large areas of forest totally leveled, power poles snapped like toothpicks.View attachment 741995
> View attachment 741996
> View attachment 741997



Stay safe , lots of tension in them trees , treat them as a loaded gun , study before you cut .


----------



## steved

95custmz said:


> Red and Silver are both soft Maples.


I'm guessing Red Maple...based in what I've found researching both species.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Got a date in mind Steve? Would love to meet some of the PA members and bring the Huskies along


Not yet Ryan but I'll let you know. A lot of GTG's going on in the fall so i have to see what weekend looks good.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Not yet Ryan but I'll let you know. A lot of GTG's going on in the fall so i have to see what weekend looks good.


Count me in. I bought a 45" bar for the 1050. I let James Miller play with it last year, with the 24" bar. When he set it down he looked up and said, "Needs more bar". Pending dates clashing with daughters wedding, shooting weekend in Noxen PA, opening day in WV. When I retired, I never thought I'd be so busy. Oh, I bought a 69CC SkillSaw yesterday, maybe that will be running by then, heavy little bugger.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Count me in. I bought a 45" bar for the 1050. I let James Miller play with it last year, with the 24" bar. When he set it down he looked up and said, "Needs more bar". Pending dates clashing with daughters wedding, shooting weekend in Noxen PA, opening day in WV. When I retired, I never thought I'd be so busy. Oh, I bought a 69CC SkillSaw yesterday, maybe that will be running by then, heavy little bugger.


I need to check hunting dates since I like the last 2 weeks of our archery season for rut. Don't want to get to late like last year when it snowed 2 days before the GTG here.


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> Count me in. I bought a 45" bar for the 1050. I let James Miller play with it last year, with the 24" bar. When he set it down he looked up and said, "Needs more bar". Pending dates clashing with daughters wedding, shooting weekend in Noxen PA, opening day in WV. When I retired, I never thought I'd be so busy. Oh, I bought a 69CC SkillSaw yesterday, maybe that will be running by then, heavy little bugger.



Same here, missed the one last fall for some reason I can't remember. It was after my surgery, but I could have only watched and not participated. I'm nearly 100% now and cutting wood like a madman again. Autumn is my favorite time of year and best time to cut wood, looking forward to it!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Not yet Ryan but I'll let you know. A lot of GTG's going on in the fall so i have to see what weekend looks good.


Were gona need some big wood for the 1050, 111s, and 056?? Have to give those old tanks something to eat.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Were gona need some big wood for the 1050, 111s, and 056?? Have to give those old tanks something to eat.



Would a Husky 288 count as an old tank? Ha!


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> I need to check hunting dates since I like the last 2 weeks of our archery season for rut. Don't want to get to late like last year when it snowed 2 days before the GTG here.



I just grabbed my license this morning.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 742149
> 
> 
> I just grabbed my license this morning.


Now, if only we could do away with the archaic paper anterless application and the stupid pink envelope.


----------



## md1486

Until the girlfriend stop me, I keep stacking. About 7 face cords in backyard and still space for about 4-5 face cords.


----------



## Ryan A

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Now, if only we could do away with the archaic paper anterless application and the stupid pink envelope.



Old traditions die hard in the Commonwealth. That being said, I am excited to see the Sunday hunting bill (SB147) passed the senate appropriations committee yesterday with some alterations. It’s taken the next step towards becoming a law.


----------



## 92utownxh

The tornado clean up went well. Humbling to say the least. Miraculously no one was hurt or killed. No pictures, didn't feel right taking pictures. It was surreal going there. It's a small country road about 10 minutes from our house by road. We get to the turn off and there are barricades saying road closed. We drove around those and saw no damage at all. We keep driving through some thick woods over some small hills. Then we crest the next hill and the trees disappeared. Stems snapped off, trees flattened, shattered 2x4s, sheet metal in tree tops, debris everywhere. There was a line of Red Cross trucks along the right of the road. We had to check in and say the name and address of where we're going. It was just up the road a few hundred yards. Along the road we saw a house with the whole roof and half the side missing. Next to it was a mobile home flipped on its side. We get to the house we were going to right as a power company truck was pulling out of the driveway. He had just gotten his p0wer back on after 3 days.

He was a very nice man with his son with him. He had a broken hand and couldn't do much. I could tell it drove him crazy since he wanted to help. I had my wife and boys with me. We all had a great time despite the circumstances. His house was right on the edge of the tornado path. The house didn't have much damage luckily. The tree cleanup will take a long time. There were still tops of trees snapped off and hanging 50 feet up out in the woods. 

I mostly worked on a massive red oak yard tree. The top was huge. I got it all cut up except the main stem. I was glad to cut it and not someone without some experience. The homeowner said Sunday some people were there cutting that made him really nervous. 

The homeowner was extremely thankful, didn't even know what to say when we left. I enjoyed helping, and it was definitely surreal and humbling. Further up the road there were a few other heavily damaged old mobile homes. Some damaged houses too. He said it only took about 10 seconds for it all to happen. Said it was extremely loud. He got our phone numbers and wants to have people over for a cookout when the clean up is done. It was so strange because trees on the east side of the yard fell to the north. Trees to the north and west fell west and south.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

92utownxh said:


> The tornado clean up went well. Humbling to say the least. Miraculously no one was hurt or killed. No pictures, didn't feel right taking pictures. It was surreal going there. It's a small country road about 10 minutes from our house by road. We get to the turn off and there are barricades saying road closed. We drove around those and saw no damage at all. We keep driving through some thick woods over some small hills. Then we crest the next hill and the trees disappeared. Stems snapped off, trees flattened, shattered 2x4s, sheet metal in tree tops, debris everywhere. There was a line of Red Cross trucks along the right of the road. We had to check in and say the name and address of where we're going. It was just up the road a few hundred yards. Along the road we saw a house with the whole roof and half the side missing. Next to it was a mobile home flipped on its side. We get to the house we were going to right as a power company truck was pulling out of the driveway. He had just gotten his p0wer back on after 3 days.
> 
> He was a very nice man with his son with him. He had a broken hand and couldn't do much. I could tell it drove him crazy since he wanted to help. I had my wife and boys with me. We all had a great time despite the circumstances. His house was right on the edge of the tornado path. The house didn't have much damage luckily. The tree cleanup will take a long time. There were still tops of trees snapped off and hanging 50 feet up out in the woods.
> 
> I mostly worked on a massive red oak yard tree. The top was huge. I got it all cut up except the main stem. I was glad to cut it and not someone without some experience. The homeowner said Sunday some people were there cutting that made him really nervous.
> 
> The homeowner was extremely thankful, didn't even know what to say when we left. I enjoyed helping, and it was definitely surreal and humbling. Further up the road there were a few other heavily damaged old mobile homes. Some damaged houses too. He said it only took about 10 seconds for it all to happen. Said it was extremely loud. He got our phone numbers and wants to have people over for a cookout when the clean up is done. It was so strange because trees on the east side of the yard fell to the north. Trees to the north and west fell west and south.


Good deed done. Everyone came home, alive, and with all attached parts they started the day with. Nice. 

I would like your post 5x if I could, but this stoopid forum won't let me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Not yet Ryan but I'll let you know. A lot of GTG's going on in the fall so i have to see what weekend looks good.


First weekend in October is Paul Bunyan Festival. If all works I’ll bring the ported 9010 w/ 36”.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

92utownxh said:


> The tornado clean up went well. Humbling to say the least. Miraculously no one was hurt or killed. No pictures, didn't feel right taking pictures. It was surreal going there. It's a small country road about 10 minutes from our house by road. We get to the turn off and there are barricades saying road closed. We drove around those and saw no damage at all. We keep driving through some thick woods over some small hills. Then we crest the next hill and the trees disappeared. Stems snapped off, trees flattened, shattered 2x4s, sheet metal in tree tops, debris everywhere. There was a line of Red Cross trucks along the right of the road. We had to check in and say the name and address of where we're going. It was just up the road a few hundred yards. Along the road we saw a house with the whole roof and half the side missing. Next to it was a mobile home flipped on its side. We get to the house we were going to right as a power company truck was pulling out of the driveway. He had just gotten his p0wer back on after 3 days.
> 
> He was a very nice man with his son with him. He had a broken hand and couldn't do much. I could tell it drove him crazy since he wanted to help. I had my wife and boys with me. We all had a great time despite the circumstances. His house was right on the edge of the tornado path. The house didn't have much damage luckily. The tree cleanup will take a long time. There were still tops of trees snapped off and hanging 50 feet up out in the woods.
> 
> I mostly worked on a massive red oak yard tree. The top was huge. I got it all cut up except the main stem. I was glad to cut it and not someone without some experience. The homeowner said Sunday some people were there cutting that made him really nervous.
> 
> The homeowner was extremely thankful, didn't even know what to say when we left. I enjoyed helping, and it was definitely surreal and humbling. Further up the road there were a few other heavily damaged old mobile homes. Some damaged houses too. He said it only took about 10 seconds for it all to happen. Said it was extremely loud. He got our phone numbers and wants to have people over for a cookout when the clean up is done. It was so strange because trees on the east side of the yard fell to the north. Trees to the north and west fell west and south.


Congratulations for helping.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> First weekend in October is Paul Bunyan Festival. If all works I’ll bring the ported 9010 w/ 36”.


Ok. Crossed that Saturday off the list.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Ok. Crossed that Saturday off the list.


If you wait until dec maybe it will fall on my anniversary like Randys did a few yrs ago .


----------



## svk

md1486 said:


> Until the girlfriend stop me, I keep stacking. About 7 face cords in backyard and still space for about 4-5 face cords.
> View attachment 742162
> 
> View attachment 742161


Real nice. The more wood you stack, the less you have to mow!


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> Old traditions die hard in the Commonwealth. That being said, I am excited to see the Sunday hunting bill (SB147) passed the senate appropriations committee yesterday with some alterations. It’s taken the next step towards becoming a law.


I am amazed that the no hunting on Sunday still exists in certain places.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, Scott (TM) is in the Hospital with heart problems.


----------



## md1486

svk said:


> Real nice. The more wood you stack, the less you have to mow!



Haha I haven’t seen it that way but you have a good point !


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> FYI, Scott (TM) is in the Hospital with heart problems.


Who?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Who?


Tree Monkey

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Same here, missed the one last fall for some reason I can't remember. It was after my surgery, but I could have only watched and not participated. I'm nearly 100% now and cutting wood like a madman again. Autumn is my favorite time of year and best time to cut wood, looking forward to it!


You are right, I was hunting in WV. Was it two years ago we went to lead farmers GTG?


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Were gona need some big wood for the 1050, 111s, and 056?? Have to give those old tanks something to eat.


I’ve got a C72 running also.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Tree Monkey
> 
> Philbert


Prayers sent. Anyone have contact info?


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Prayers sent. Anyone have contact info?



Kunz Woodworking
S6825 State Rd. 27
Augusta, WI 54722
(715) 286-2741


Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I am amazed that the no hunting on Sunday still exists in certain places.


Couple of neighbors already told me they will post no Sunday hunting signs if they open up Sunday hunting. I hear enough shooting Sundays with the gun club a1/4 mile away.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> Couple of neighbors already told me they will post no Sunday hunting signs if they open up Sunday hunting. I hear enough shooting Sundays with the gun club a1/4 mile away.


There aren't enough hunters to create a problem anymore...where I hunt, I used to see 25 guys everyday and the road parked full. I haven't seen more than one hunter in the past ten years...and that was on the adjacent property.

We have 45 acres of prime hunting grounds...haven't been asked for permission to hunt in fifteen years.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

With all the rain we’ve been getting we just got hit with a flood warning. Nearest town has 3 streets flooded and closed. Was trying to cut on that big white oak today that’s along the road and was sinking over my ankles, gave up. You guys that do this for a living have my respect.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> FYI, Scott (TM) is in the Hospital with heart problems.


Dont like to hear that. Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## Ductape

Got paid to drop a few trees at a neighbor's new house lot last week. As an added bonus, I got to bring home a trailer load of firewood.


----------



## 95custmz

Ductape said:


> Got paid to drop a few trees at a neighbor's new house lot last week. As an added bonus, I got to bring home a trailer load of firewood.
> 
> View attachment 742270
> View attachment 742271


That looks like Hackberry. Not too bad for firewood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have alot of hackberry. Stringy and takes forever to dry seems like to me. I'll let that stuff lay and rot next time. Which doesnt take long either


----------



## Hinerman

95custmz said:


> That looks like Hackberry. Not too bad for firewood.



That does not look like any of the hackberry around here. I am not sure what it is....


----------



## Ductape

Soft Maple (red or white?) and Beech.

I should have taken a pic when I headed home. Had as much in there as the trailer wanted.


----------



## rarefish383

Dan, should I send this up your way? Skilsaw 1631/PM340. 69cc's. Got it for $15 yesterday. Primed it and fired right up. I thought the plastic tank looked cracked and might leak. Filled the tank, started it up, ran a while. Very responsive, and very loud. The bar is shiny, no rust, and has "Made in Canada" stamped in it.let it sit a couple hours, no sign of leak.


----------



## U&A

I’ve got 8.5 cords currently stacked and split. Burn 6 a year. We are getting so much rain that im afraid my wood piles are not going to be ready this winter. This has GOT TO STOP or my wood burning this winter is screwed. Though all six of my cords that will be used this winter are types that definitely season faster I am still worried. 

This winter im probably going to be burning about 75% black locust, and The rest is a mixture of a little cottonwood some maple and cherry. 


https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90640-500251--,00.html

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Benjo

Hinerman said:


> That does not look like any of the hackberry around here. I am not sure what it is....


Yeah, the few hackberries I've seen near the Connecticut River in southern NH/VT were pretty easily distinguished by their warty bark. Not sure they even grow in central NH, lots of trees survive near the river that don't a few miles away, cottonwood for instance does great on the islands and shores of the Connecticut but does not thrive 10 miles east or west of the river in southern VT/NH.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I’ve got 8.5 cords currently stacked and split. Burn 6 a year. We are getting so much rain that im afraid my wood piles are not going to be ready this winter. This has GOT TO STOP or my wood burning this winter is screwed. Though all six of my cords that will be used this winter are types that definitely season faster I am still worried.
> 
> This winter im probably going to be burning about 75% black locust, and The rest is a mixture of a little cottonwood some maple and cherry.
> 
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90640-500251--,00.html
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Don't you worry at all, that locust should be plenty dry by then, it has a very low moisture content even when standing green.
Besides I've got dry wood here if you needed some to get you going for the yr .
Maybe I need to start stocking up for winter since many others haven't even been able to get out in the woods to get wood, could be a good yr to sell a few cord. I'm pretty sure if I wanted I could add a cord a day to the pile of dead standing, for sure a cord a week. 
The grand river valley is where we live, I was just commenting today that I've never seen it this high this long in my life, I grew up here. Just across the river from where we live is the Lowell fairgrounds(where the Kent County Youth Fair is held), there is a drive that goes to where the flat river meets the grand, it's had a sign on it all yr saying rd closed, there is water over it still today. To say it's high considering it hasn't hardly dropped to a normal stage this spring yet would be putting it mild. 
What's great for us is that we are about 2/3's up the river valley and we are in great draining soil, not everyone is that fortunate this yr .


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> I’ve got 8.5 cords currently stacked and split. Burn 6 a year. We are getting so much rain that im afraid my wood piles are not going to be ready this winter. This has GOT TO STOP or my wood burning this winter is screwed. Though all six of my cords that will be used this winter are types that definitely season faster I am still worried.
> 
> This winter im probably going to be burning about 75% black locust, and The rest is a mixture of a little cottonwood some maple and cherry.
> 
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90640-500251--,00.html
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I'm not convinced that getting your wood wet (  ) is necessarily a bad thing at this point. Kinda like if you wash your hands 50 times a day, look how dry they end up. Granted, if it stays wet absolutely all the way through to burning season, it prolly won't be very good, but as long as you get some drier weather for a month or two of summer I imagine you'll be ok. You should ask @KiwiBro about his river-drenching-wood-drying-leaching-out-the-moisture theory. 

As for the black locust, I'm about to give mine away (@chipper might go into conniptions). The BTUs are there but I haven't come across an ashier wood. It might just be the local growing conditions for that particular species, but leaping lizards it makes a mess.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> I’ve got 8.5 cords currently stacked and split. Burn 6 a year. We are getting so much rain that im afraid my wood piles are not going to be ready this winter. This has GOT TO STOP or my wood burning this winter is screwed. Though all six of my cords that will be used this winter are types that definitely season faster I am still worried.
> 
> This winter im probably going to be burning about 75% black locust, and The rest is a mixture of a little cottonwood some maple and cherry.



I am overwhelmed with wood this year, somewhere north of 80 cord split,stacked, cured (60 of locust). Normally burn 6+ a year but somehow came closer to 8 this eyar in spite of a mild winter. Normally burn 50% locust, 50% willow but this year I am mixing in maple, poplar, cottonwood. Tree service just dropped off about 3 cord poplar that I really have no place to put it where it will cure well. I have to tell him "no more". Meanwhile I'm still clear cutting a 1/2 mile of old willow for a farmer - nice wood to process but not 'quality'. I should be finished with that project this year. I like it, got a customer taking 6 cord/yr so between him and I the surplus usually disappears. Not now. I already have 11 cord of cured willow taking up good 'curing space' - single stacks long the fences of the lot (1/2 acre of pasture). 

Time to hang up the chainsaws I am afraid. Had open spine surgery to clear out some arthritis last year, this year my legs give out after about 3 hours of 'wooding'. 84 and was hoping to keep going but it is looking dubious.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I am overwhelmed with wood this year, somewhere north of 80 cord split,stacked, cured (60 of locust). Normally burn 6+ a year but somehow came closer to 8 this eyar in spite of a mild winter. Normally burn 50% locust, 50% willow but this year I am mixing in maple, poplar, cottonwood. Tree service just dropped off about 3 cord poplar that I really have no place to put it where it will cure well. I have to tell him "no more". Meanwhile I'm still clear cutting a 1/2 mile of old willow for a farmer - nice wood to process but not 'quality'. I should be finished with that project this year. I like it, got a customer taking 6 cord/yr so between him and I the surplus usually disappears. Not now. I already have 11 cord of cured willow taking up good 'curing space' - single stacks long the fences of the lot (1/2 acre of pasture).
> 
> Time to hang up the chainsaws I am afraid. Had open spine surgery to clear out some arthritis last year, this year my legs give out after about 3 hours of 'wooding'. 84 and was hoping to keep going but it is looking dubious.



Don't stop!!

Take a day or two off in between wooding days if you must, but whatever you do, don't stop. Blokes die when they give up physical activity. 3 hours of wooding for an 84 year old is still good going. 3 hours of wooding will take out many 20-somethings. 

Don't stop.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> I am overwhelmed with wood this year, somewhere north of 80 cord split,stacked, cured (60 of locust). Normally burn 6+ a year but somehow came closer to 8 this eyar in spite of a mild winter. Normally burn 50% locust, 50% willow but this year I am mixing in maple, poplar, cottonwood. Tree service just dropped off about 3 cord poplar that I really have no place to put it where it will cure well. I have to tell him "no more". Meanwhile I'm still clear cutting a 1/2 mile of old willow for a farmer - nice wood to process but not 'quality'. I should be finished with that project this year. I like it, got a customer taking 6 cord/yr so between him and I the surplus usually disappears. Not now. I already have 11 cord of cured willow taking up good 'curing space' - single stacks long the fences of the lot (1/2 acre of pasture).
> 
> Time to hang up the chainsaws I am afraid. Had open spine surgery to clear out some arthritis last year, this year my legs give out after about 3 hours of 'wooding'. 84 and was hoping to keep going but it is looking dubious.


Sounds like with your surplus of wood you have the luxury of choice. 3 hours of wood is a significant amount of work even for younger guys like cowboy said. I hope you keep well and are still able to keep your bar in the wood at your own pace. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm not convinced that getting your wood wet (  ) is necessarily a bad thing at this point. Kinda like if you wash your hands 50 times a day, look how dry they end up. Granted, if it stays wet absolutely all the way through to burning season, it prolly won't be very good, but as long as you get some drier weather for a month or two of summer I imagine you'll be ok. You should ask @KiwiBro about his river-drenching-wood-drying-leaching-out-the-moisture theory.
> 
> As for the black locust, I'm about to give mine away (@chipper might go into conniptions). The BTUs are there but I haven't come across an ashier wood. It might just be the local growing conditions for that particular species, but leaping lizards it makes a mess.


I'm all good with it, you have choices that make it look like a softwood, I totally get it. That being said it does produce a lot of large coals, and the wetter it is the bigger they are which does in turn become ash. It's an easy wood to harvest typically in the woods, it grows tall with very few branches, then dies out so it can go from the wood to the stove in the coldest part of the season which means I bypass stacking it . It give me a reason to get off my but in those dreary winter days and to do something as well which is good for me . 
As with most everything we see in this thread and any other, what works great for many or some may not work well for others.
Be sure you bring that locust by @U&A place .


----------



## U&A

Montgumery Ward (mighty mite) sized case splitter.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

4 turtles on the road in to the cabin tonight. Had to shoosh the big snappers out of the way so we could pass!


----------



## chucker

heck yeah! deep fried snapper for supper..


----------



## chipper1

chucker said:


> heck yeah! deep fried snapper for supper..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 742685


That one is a beast. Waters around here are so high it’s gonna be a month before we can do any kind of river fishing.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> That one is a beast. Waters around here are so high it’s gonna be a month before we can do any kind of river fishing.


It was, it's head is bigger than my boot.
I was able to catch it because it couldn't swim down in the current, the water was so high it was pushing it up along the wall. The wall I was on is normally about 2-3' above the water, if you look in the picture you can see the wall is wet from water coming over it. We've been doing pretty good on the smallies this yr, I haven't been out on any lakes yet to hit the large mouth, soon enough.
We got another 1.5" the other day and the grand river is out of it's banks near our house again, and the water is real stained, it needs to come down a couple ft before I can get to the walleye hole, as it is I'd need a lot of lead to keep anything in it and I'd most likely end up loosing a lot of rigs .


----------



## MustangMike

Glad to see they were not all Snappers, those darn things are PRIMATIVE!!!

Guess it is egg laying season. I think they usually do it a bit earlier around here, but this may have been an off year.

Every year for at least a decade we have had an active Robin's nest or 3 under one or both of our decks, but not this year. Then my wife found the nest in a little ever green we planted right next to the deck. The little ones are out now, but it was good to see them!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> 4 turtles on the road in to the cabin tonight. Had to shoosh the big snappers out of the way so we could pass!


Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello, and Raphael?

Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> 4 turtles on the road in to the cabin tonight. Had to shoosh the big snappers out of the way so we could pass!
> 
> View attachment 742668
> View attachment 742669
> View attachment 742670
> View attachment 742671
> View attachment 742672


Surely these guys must freeze solid during your mega harsh winters?


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> Sounds like with your surplus of wood you have the luxury of choice. 3 hours of wood is a significant amount of work even for younger guys like cowboy said. I hope you keep well and are still able to keep your bar in the wood at your own pace.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I've been hitting it every other day almost for a couple months. Been off it for 4 days now due to weather, wet, and wild, wild wind. Going back tomorrow to lay down the next tree then noodle 36" rounds down to loadable size. That size has gotten a lot smaller over the past 10 years . Legs start hurting and weaken until I'm sitting more than working. Doc says "stop!" but I'm with you'all, stop is the quick route to a dirt nap. I can't picture myself just sitting down and quitting but them legs get to hurting....

I was out today moving my winter supply into the woodshed and back porch (6 cord total) Moved 7 wagon loads trying to free up some curing space along the fence. Car all loaded with the saws and tools ready for a quick start in the morning.


----------



## al-k

I haven't had turtle soup in years. I remember my grandparents having a game frig. on the porch. Gramps would cut the head off and put the turtle in there, it would crawl around for a day or to with no head. I have found snapping turtle eggs in top soil piles before, they look like pin pong balls. My buddy took 15 eggs home and 14 of them hatched, he put them by the lake. Turtle comes with it's own bowl. LOL


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Surely these guys must freeze solid during your mega harsh winters?


LOL!
The little lake my cabin is on has lots of mud and bogs. We see turtles daily in June along the road


----------



## svk

al-k said:


> I haven't had turtle soup in years. I remember my grandparents having a game frig. on the porch. Gramps would cut the head off and put the turtle in there, it would crawl around for a day or to with no head. I have found snapping turtle eggs in top soil piles before, they look like pin pong balls. My buddy took 15 eggs home and 14 of them hatched, he put them by the lake. Turtle comes with it's own bowl. LOL


I’d love to make turtle some time. Most of the eggs around here get raided by skunks but the lake is still full of turtles!


----------



## LondonNeil

I've about 5 cords of wood css in a 4'wide, 4' high pile along one of my garden fences. The neighbours the other side of that fence have an old an half dead apple tree with a branch that hangs over my side a little. well couple of weeks ago we had a bit of wind and ....crack! the bow snapped and came down on to the fence and pile. no damage, it wasn't big enough, but it was lrge enough at 8' long and up to ~7" diameter by the crack that i told my neighbour, don't bother with a pruning saw to clear it up, next time i run a chainsaw I'll come round and clean it up. So today...I cut it to stove lengths with much of it falling directly on to the pile...zero handling yet it is CSS! it wasn't much but still, tree to CSS apple without having touched it you don't get much better than that


----------



## svk

Picked these up from an antique shop this morning. Both have spark and compression so we’ll see if they run tomorrow. 

Plus I have a real nice 031 that needs a coil so may rob the coil from this one.


----------



## svk

Probably hard for you guys to believe but I (temporarily) own more Stihl than Husky saws.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Probably hard for you guys to believe but I (temporarily) own more Stihl than Husky saws.


I really liked this post.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got the 9010 back today and with the decomp valve installed it’s a dream to start so I won’t have to sell it, lol. Probably end of next week before I can get to wood worthy of it.


----------



## Logger nate

Well didn’t have to worry about getting too hot yesterday 
little less snow where I was cutting 
but still to wet to wear my whites, sure like them but if you even get close to water your feet get wet
so switched to the danners. Went down the road a little from my last spot, lots of wood needing a new home
and still more for next time 
Decided to try some log lengths with the tongs sense that’s one reason I bought them, they work really well, so much better, kinda like the X27 can’t imagine being without them now
Time for lunch, chicken and noodles


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Well didn’t have to worry about getting too hot yesterday View attachment 742786
> little less snow where I was cutting View attachment 742788
> but still to wet to wear my whites, sure like them but if you even get close to water your feet get wetView attachment 742787
> so switched to the danners. Went down the road a little from my last spot, lots of wood needing a new homeView attachment 742789
> and still more for next time View attachment 742792
> Decided to try some log lengths with the tongs sense that’s one reason I bought them, they work really well, so much better, kinda like the X27 can’t imagine being without them nowView attachment 742790
> Time for lunch, chicken and noodles View attachment 742794
> View attachment 742795


Snow!!!!
I’m sick of cutting grass already. That Mountain House freeze dried?


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Snow!!!!
> I’m sick of cutting grass already. That Mountain House freeze dried?


Yeah.. must be that global warming thing? Lol. Didn’t get over 40* good wood cutting weather. 
Yes sir, take a thermos of hot water and dump it in at lunch time, pretty good on a cool day.
Nice saw ! Hope it dries out enough for you to use it soon.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Yeah.. must be that global warming thing? Lol. Didn’t get over 40* good wood cutting weather.
> Yes sir, take a thermos of hot water and dump it in at lunch time, pretty good on a cool day.
> Nice saw ! Hope it dries out enough for you to use it soon.


That Mountain House makes some pretty good grub.


----------



## steved

Started splitting and stacking some of the oak and maple I scored...those big rounds are about all I can handle. I'd guess I out away about a cord...

Trailer is built, not bought...destroyed one of those plastic Craftsman and a steel bolt-together...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> Started splitting and stacking some of the oak and maple I scored...those big rounds are about all I can handle. I'd guess I out away about a cord...
> 
> Trailer is built, not bought...destroyed one of those plastic Craftsman and a steel bolt-together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Dang!!!

That tractor is cool as ****!!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been hitting it every other day almost for a couple months. Been off it for 4 days now due to weather, wet, and wild, wild wind. Going back tomorrow to lay down the next tree then noodle 36" rounds down to loadable size. That size has gotten a lot smaller over the past 10 years . Legs start hurting and weaken until I'm sitting more than working. Doc says "stop!" but I'm with you'all, stop is the quick route to a dirt nap. I can't picture myself just sitting down and quitting but them legs get to hurting....
> 
> I was out today moving my winter supply into the woodshed and back porch (6 cord total) Moved 7 wagon loads trying to free up some curing space along the fence. Car all loaded with the saws and tools ready for a quick start in the morning.



Back home with a detour. Made 3 1/2 hours before I was thinking of quitting. Brushed out one full side and 1/2 the top. Husky top handle cut-off switch quit working so had to choke the saw to shut it off. That, of course, results in a flooded saw requireing 4-5 pulls to restart. The got to be very annoying. Quit and headed for the dealer on way home. "Sorry, it has to be the switch and it will take about a week, we'll call you'. 

Seriously thinking about buying another saw


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Picked these up from an antique shop this morning. Both have spark and compression so we’ll see if they run tomorrow.
> 
> Plus I have a real nice 031 that needs a coil so may rob the coil from this one.
> 
> View attachment 742777


I had an 032. That saw pulled well above its displacement. Old tech but lots of them still out there cutting wood. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Well didn’t have to worry about getting too hot yesterday View attachment 742786
> little less snow where I was cutting View attachment 742788
> but still to wet to wear my whites, sure like them but if you even get close to water your feet get wetView attachment 742787
> so switched to the danners. Went down the road a little from my last spot, lots of wood needing a new homeView attachment 742789
> and still more for next time View attachment 742792
> Decided to try some log lengths with the tongs sense that’s one reason I bought them, they work really well, so much better, kinda like the X27 can’t imagine being without them nowView attachment 742790
> Time for lunch, chicken and noodles View attachment 742794
> View attachment 742795


Great pics Nate !
I tried to tell you guys that the tongs were awesome years ago Lol







I haven't scrounged any wood for the last few weekends but I scrounged up a pair of theses today 




And did some timbercruising today for next winter adventures lol
I did find some of these 




Can't pick them here , 5000$ fine


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Had a great helper, helping me with my scrounge this week. Junior lumberjack, even brought his own saw along.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Great pics Nate !
> I tried to tell you guys that the tongs were awesome years ago Lol
> 
> View attachment 742808
> View attachment 742809
> 
> View attachment 742810
> 
> 
> I haven't scrounged any wood for the last few weekends but I scrounged up a pair of theses today
> 
> View attachment 742811
> 
> 
> And did some timbercruising today for next winter adventures lol
> I did find some of these
> 
> View attachment 742812
> 
> 
> Can't pick them here , 5000$ fine


I’ll be the first, what are they?


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

This one was only 5mins from home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Oz Lumberjack said:


> This one was only 5mins from home. View attachment 742819
> View attachment 742820


The best kind when the saw uses more fuel than the truck. (Ute)


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Great pics Nate !
> I tried to tell you guys that the tongs were awesome years ago Lol
> 
> View attachment 742808
> View attachment 742809
> 
> View attachment 742810
> 
> 
> I haven't scrounged any wood for the last few weekends but I scrounged up a pair of theses today
> 
> View attachment 742811
> 
> 
> And did some timbercruising today for next winter adventures lol
> I did find some of these
> 
> View attachment 742812
> 
> 
> Can't pick them here , 5000$ fine


Thanks Dan, yeah wish I would have bought them years ago, lol. Wood handling is so much easier and faster with them, especially after figuring out how to get them to grip and release better. If I hook the point opposite the handle first it pulls them closed. Can throw blocks pretty good too, just push handle with your palm as you swing and they release. Found out have to be careful with big blocks and they don’t release and it jerks ya out of the trailer though.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> I’ll be the first, what are they?



Pink Lady Slipper , a quick check shows that picking is illegal in some states as well .

Nate , that unexpected sudden "No Release" keeps you on your toes , I've let the tongs go flying more than once or twice lol 

Oz Lumberjack , great pics !


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> I’ll be the first, what are they?


Look like Jack in the pulpit. But I've been wrong before. Just ask my wife.


----------



## dancan

Derail Warning !!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/yukon-sourtoe-cocktail-british-frostbite-1.5171273

Well , at least there is chainsaw in the story


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I had to replace a spindle on my mower deck today. I was busy so my wife picked it up at the local mower shop. I get home and attempted for 5 minutes to get the bolt started in the spindle foot to attach it to the deck. Starting to get pizzed thinking it’s the shakes in my hands from the stroke so I stepped back to calm down and happened to look at the spindle foot. OEM Husqvarna. Notice something missing for the bolt to attach to?


----------



## muddstopper

Dahmer said:


> I had to replace a spindle on my mower deck today. I was busy so my wife picked it up at the local mower shop. I get home and attempted for 5 minutes to get the bolt started in the spindle foot to attach it to the deck. Starting to get pizzed thinking it’s the shakes in my hands from the stroke so I stepped back to calm down and happened to look at the spindle foot. OEM Husqvarna. Notice something missing for the bolt to attach to?


all the spindle houseing I have replaced used new self tapping bolts and the bolts are sold seperate.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 742793
> Got the 9010 back today and with the decomp valve installed it’s a dream to start so I won’t have to sell it, lol. Probably end of next week before I can get to wood worthy of it.


I’ll be eagerly anticipating your opinion on how this beast runs.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Maybe I can convince my wife to go with me one day and shoot some video.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> I had to replace a spindle on my mower deck today. I was busy so my wife picked it up at the local mower shop. I get home and attempted for 5 minutes to get the bolt started in the spindle foot to attach it to the deck. Starting to get pizzed thinking it’s the shakes in my hands from the stroke so I stepped back to calm down and happened to look at the spindle foot. OEM Husqvarna. Notice something missing for the bolt to attach to?


You heard of plug 'n play? Your one is tap 'n go


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well didn’t have to worry about getting too hot yesterday View attachment 742786
> little less snow where I was cutting View attachment 742788
> but still to wet to wear my whites, sure like them but if you even get close to water your feet get wetView attachment 742787
> so switched to the danners. Went down the road a little from my last spot, lots of wood needing a new homeView attachment 742789
> and still more for next time View attachment 742792
> Decided to try some log lengths with the tongs sense that’s one reason I bought them, they work really well, so much better, kinda like the X27 can’t imagine being without them nowView attachment 742790
> Time for lunch, chicken and noodles View attachment 742794
> View attachment 742795


Love it!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Great pics Nate !
> I tried to tell you guys that the tongs were awesome years ago Lol
> 
> View attachment 742808
> View attachment 742809
> 
> View attachment 742810
> 
> 
> I haven't scrounged any wood for the last few weekends but I scrounged up a pair of theses today
> 
> View attachment 742811
> 
> 
> And did some timbercruising today for next winter adventures lol
> I did find some of these
> 
> View attachment 742812
> 
> 
> Can't pick them here , 5000$ fine


Since 1925 this rare wildflower has been protected by Minnesota state law (it is illegal to pick the flowers or to uproot or unearth the plants). Lady slippers are listed as threatened and endangered by many states.
https://statesymbolsusa.org/symbol-official-item/minnesota/state-flower/pink-white-lady-slipper

They grow in the swamp between hwy 65 and the railway. Can't tell ya how many old lady's I've seen digging them up. I always wonder if anyone ever gets called out on that and what the penalties are.


----------



## svk

No scrounging today but I did build a new deck for my sauna after I got home. The old deck will be added on to the front deck of my cabin.


----------



## svk

“Harry?”

“Marv!!”

“You’re missing some teeth!”




Edit:This was on the saw I bought yesterday, I can’t claim whatever happened to these! This chain is hideous!!!


----------



## bigfellascott

Finally got out again after having to sit on the sidelines for a week or so with a bad back (still not 100% but figured I'd test it out and see how it goes) it held up ok (more or less) but still not right but managed to get through it all with the help of pain killers and massages and stretches.

Anyway we spotted a nice 30m long gum tree that was ready to be harvested so my mate dropped it down using his 359 Husky and my 394 got the job of working on the big end. The rest of it was cut up using the 359 and my Stihl 029s we also cut up another tree that was already on the ground and it was around 20m in length at a guess, so far we have carted 3 loads out and I think we have another good load on the ground maybe slightly more. We will be out tomorrow cutting a bit of firewood for my mate who's wood pile is getting a bit low and I've also got some good solid rounds of Peppermint I have to pick up that I've had on the ground out there for a good 4mths or so and I also need some kindling type wood for starter wood so will cut some of that up too.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> I had to replace a spindle on my mower deck today. I was busy so my wife picked it up at the local mower shop. I get home and attempted for 5 minutes to get the bolt started in the spindle foot to attach it to the deck. Starting to get pizzed thinking it’s the shakes in my hands from the stroke so I stepped back to calm down and happened to look at the spindle foot. OEM Husqvarna. Notice something missing for the bolt to attach to?



Self tapping mate, from memory I used a rattle gun on the one I did a while back.


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Started splitting and stacking some of the oak and maple I scored...those big rounds are about all I can handle. I'd guess I out away about a cord...
> 
> Trailer is built, not bought...destroyed one of those plastic Craftsman and a steel bolt-together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have the same model Gravely and a home built trailer that looks nearly the same except ares is open at the back. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## James Miller

So I decided this will be the new scrounge mobile. 
He came down to $8500 and said he would tell the notary 4k to help me keep the taxes down. It's a little high for the age but finding one this clean in PA is like winning the lottery


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> “Harry?”
> 
> “Marv!!”
> 
> “You’re missing some teeth!”


when movies were good....


----------



## MustangMike

Good Luck with that truck Jim, looks good! Those are supposed to be VG diesels!!!


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> View attachment 742889
> So I decided this will be the new scrounge mobile. View attachment 742890
> He came down to $8500 and said he would tell the notary 4k to help me keep the taxes down. It's a little high for the age but finding one this clean in PA is like winning the lottery


I always liked that body style


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Good Luck with that truck Jim, looks good! Those are supposed to be VG diesels!!!


7.3 was the first choice when I decided to go diesel. 6.4s are basket cases and 6.0s are hit or miss whether they plug the EGR and lift the heads. There was a 6.0 truck that was deleted and studded already that I looked at but the body was in ruff shape.


----------



## MNGuns

Broke my scrounging dry spell this morning. Never fired the saw. Pulled up, got loaded, tipped the operator and I was gone.


----------



## James Miller

Todays scrounge dead standing locust blow down.


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> Broke my scrounging dry spell this morning. Never fired the saw. Pulled up, got loaded, tipped the operator and I was gone.
> 
> View attachment 742946


I'm not sure, but that might be cheating?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> I'm not sure, but that might be cheating?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still needs to CSS all of it plenty of work there.


----------



## hamish

Found some slavageable red oak today


----------



## MNGuns

steved said:


> I'm not sure, but that might be cheating?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



And I'm okay with that...


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 742955
> View attachment 742957
> Todays scrounge dead standing locust blow down.


Was it yellow inside?


----------



## steved

All I did today was cover my piles...

They are calling for a hot summer, so that should dry things out...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

i feel dead....half a tank through the ickle saw and shifting some buked rounds from 1 and 1/2 tanks yesterday (so that's 500ml, or about a pint total, small saws don't drink much) ...what a hero eh? a hero....with an absolute stinker of a cold. i speak and alternate between Barry White and Mickey mouse sounds. Anyway, I hurt in many many places....most places....places i didn't know about....what a hero eh!  Well... the pile grew by a good amount of no split wood, and i have a good sized pile of bucked rounds to split. and i had fun running a saw so F*** the cold!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> i feel dead....half a tank through the ickle saw and shifting some buked rounds from 1 and 1/2 tanks yesterday (so that's 500ml, or about a pint total, small saws don't drink much) ...what a hero eh? a hero....with an absolute stinker of a cold. i speak and alternate between Barry White and Mickey mouse sounds. Anyway, I hurt in many many places....most places....places i didn't know about....what a hero eh!  Well... the pile grew by a good amount of no split wood, and i have a good sized pile of bucked rounds to split. and i had fun running a saw so F*** the cold!


I'll prescribe some Tanqueray gin followed by a couple of pints of Wychwood Hobgoblin for that cold Neil. And have work on speed dial for a sick day.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Was it yellow inside?



Nope locust. I looked at the piece of bark I sat on it to get the pic and see my mistake. There are big cherry,mulberry, and ash close by. That reading is at the middle of a section of the trunk. Split it and couldn't get a reading over 16%.
How many of these dead ash trees you think we could turn into firewood in 5 days lol. There whole driveway is a kill zone in my opinion and they dont even realize.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finished up my share of red oak that we drug out with the backhoe. Split around half with the maul. Need to stack, I hate stacking. Hopefully dry this week and I can go back to work on that big white oak.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Still dry so I finally got the yard done, enjoyed a Yuengling and sitting here watching the new members of the family.


----------



## JustJeff

Finally finished my trailer project. I can't wait to start chucking firewood in it!















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

JustJeff said:


> Finally finished my trailer project. I can't wait to start chucking firewood in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Very nice...

I found I couldn't use a trailer that big because I'm cutting in folk's backyards. My 18 footer just sits...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Few more pictures from today.
there closeingon this property in 10 days. I was told anything on the ground is fair game if I can get it out in that time.
Thought I was done after this.
Then I found a good sized ash top and decided it need to come home to. This may be the last time the old dodge sees wood hauling duty.


----------



## JustJeff

steved said:


> Very nice...
> 
> I found I couldn't use a trailer that big because I'm cutting in folk's backyards. My 18 footer just sits...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This one is 5x13. Yeah a trailer is a pain to get into most back yards 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Given how useful they are, how do you guys avoid collecting trailers like chainsaws?
The latest one to pique my interest is this firewood trailer that holds about a cord.

I'm told the high COG isn't as bad to tow as it looks like it would be. Great to dump a load without needing winch, hydraulics, etc, and a PITA to load it by hand, but as usual, I'm thinking of ways it could be done better.


----------



## steved

KiwiBro said:


> Given how useful they are, how do you guys avoid collecting trailers like chainsaws?
> The latest one to pique my interest is this firewood trailer that holds about a cord.
> 
> I'm told the high COG isn't as bad to tow as it looks like it would be. Great to dump a load without needing winch, hydraulics, etc, and a PITA to load it by hand, but as usual, I'm thinking of ways it could be done better.
> View attachment 743032


Who says we don't...

I have five over-the-road myself!

I settled on my 5x8 for firewood...home-built, dual axle, 245x75r16 truck tires. Even loaded heavy, it might have 1500 to 2000 pounds per tire, that's less than the 2500 towing it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

@James Miller

Dang brother,

You will LOVE the payload of that thing. Make some nice sturdy bedside extension up to cab hight and you will be a happy camper man.

I want to make some for mine. I got a 3500 8 foot bed and a full bed is still not all it can take. I need taller sides too. 

That shorter bed you could stack to the top of the cab i bet. 


Just check the load index number on the tires. Not the “letter”. But the number. Like mine are 129P E... they can hold 4080 lbs on each tire. 

Have fun with the new truck!! And use a diesel additive with these new super dry diesel fuels. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

steved said:


> Who says we don't...


This place is like a Jim Beam sponsored AA meeting.


----------



## Ryan A

Looks SUPER clean James. RWD or 4x4?


----------



## cantoo

I have over 20 trailers at last count. And that isn't enough. I likely have 10 that I haven't used in years though. She was threatening me again today with having an auction while I'm working up north. I'm not really against it as it means that I could start over collecting. She runs a lawn cutting business and does house cleaning for a few of her better customers so she is run off her feet this time of year. We also do some volunteer work at our local cemetery and a park so that eats time up too. There is just never enough hours in the day this time of year. My processor is sitting idle, my sawmill is still idle, I did put couple 100 kms on my bike last weekend but the rest of the time has been working at work, work at her customers and working at home. Firewooding has to take a back seat this time of year. It's so bad that I only went to one auction last week and this week it'll only be an online one. Have an eye on a wood chipper that I have to have. I did cut this poplar down at a client lot two weeks ago though and I had a junk fire at home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> This place is like a Jim Beam sponsored AA meeting.


lmao.


----------



## KiwiBro

cantoo said:


> I have over 20 trailers at last count.


Firstly, that's just showing off.  
Secondly, as the resident auction guru, can you please keep your eyes peeled for a great condition Woodmaster Tools 12 or 18" planer/molder? Preferably with as many bells and whistles as possible. I'm trying to find a cheap but reliable way to add value to the lumber I mill by machining profiles like decking and T&G myself. Might even load it all on a trailer and offer a mobile machining service. I like the way the Woodmaster machines can be configured for gang rip sawing, molding, standard thickness planing, even sanding. I also like their super dooper option of the ability to attach two routers for edging (when trying to do things like T&G). They have a sale on right now which is quite dangerous but I doubt I am going to get my $ together before the sale ends. I'd probably end up with about three different heads and just swap them out for whatever the job demands. 

Any help tracking a good one down would be much appreciated. A 4-sider would be great but not only can't I afford one, I have my doubts about how well it will handle being set up on a trailer and carted to jobs. I don't mind spending more time making multiple passes through the machine if the end result is good.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> The latest one to pique my interest is this firewood trailer that holds about a cord. . . . a PITA to load it by hand, but as usual, I'm thinking of ways it could be done better.


Plant a seedling in the bed. 

Wait abut 20 years.

Self-loading!

Philbert


----------



## bigG

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I find the day the a nearby lake association, with big wooded lots, has their brush pickup days and there's usually larger pieces to be found. I also go the dump, where people dump off their brush and find plenty to cut. Last year, I found a guy near me on Craigslist just looking to get rid of wood. I helped him out, paid him with some beer, and got about 2.5 full cords out of it. I burn about 5 full in a winter; so that was a good day.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Plant a seedling in the bed.
> 
> Wait abut 20 years.
> 
> Self-loading!
> 
> Philbert


Recall how Sir James Dyson threw a bunch of smaller cyclonic tunnels into a chamber and called it a vacuum cleaner? Well, how about shorter hoppers that run down each side of the trailer? Can't dump out the back though, rather the sides, but at least could load it by hand.

Or, a walking floor that is powered by the trailer wheels. Engage the drive mechanism against a tyre, drive the truck/ute forward and as the trailer wheels turn the walking floor dumps the firewood out the back. I bought a loadhandler years ago and that is very surprisingly really good for emptying the tray of the ute.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Looks SUPER clean James. RWD or 4x4?


4x4 I wouldn't waist my time looking at a 2WD truck.


----------



## bigG

James Miller said:


> 4x4 I wouldn't waist my time looking at a 2WD truck.


Depends on what you want to do. I see oodles of 4x4 driving around cities with never a need for the 4x4. Waste of fuel, really.


----------



## woodchip rookie

With lift kits and street mudders...


----------



## md1486

Firewood directly from my backyard. Drop this small maple, roots was starting to slightly lift my fence. Gonna have to plant 1-2 cedars to fill the hole


----------



## MNGuns

My F350 is a 2wd. Gets me around Minnesota all winter long. No arguement a 4wd can go more places but i've found that usually allows you to just get farther from safety before you get stuck


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> 4x4 I wouldn't waist my time looking at a 2WD truck.


I feel the same...for what I do, that 1% of the time I need it; keeps me moving forward in my project instead of looking at extrication. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

My first Ford Ranger, an original year 1983, was 2wd (4 cyl 4 speed), that was all that was available at the time! 4wd, 5 spd and 6 cyl all came later.

You needed to install chains to get up to my cabin in the winter (2 mi in on a 4wd rd), and even then it was sketchy!

I would not want to tow my ATV up that mountain goat path w/o 4wd even w/o the snow!

If it is available, I will go with 4wd, the Escape had it and my new F-150 has it.

I guess it depends on what you do!


----------



## svk

I totally understand the 2wd if you find a great deal. I personally would’ve even be able to get out of the yard at my cabin in 2WD if it rains so I need 4wd!

Back in the late 90’s/early 2000’s you could still find good/lightly rusted 2 WD Ford trucks from the 80’s and 90’s with either straight 6/302/351. 2wd would run $4-500 where a 4wd was $1500. Had several of those.


----------



## James Miller

bigG said:


> Depends on what you want to do. I see oodles of 4x4 driving around cities with never a need for the 4x4. Waste of fuel, really.





woodchip rookie said:


> With lift kits and street mudders...





steved said:


> I feel the same...for what I do, that 1% of the time I need it; keeps me moving forward in my project instead of looking at extrication.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just want to drive it. Only thing it might get is a 6.0 trans cooler. No big tires or lift. It's just a truck it will be used like a truck. Except now I wont be under powered, under braked, or riding the bump stops on the way home like the dodge was a few times. Plus it gives me a reason to pick up a trailer next year


----------



## svk

svk said:


> “Harry?”
> 
> “Marv!!”
> 
> “You’re missing some teeth!”
> 
> View attachment 742879
> 
> 
> Edit:This was on the saw I bought yesterday, I can’t claim whatever happened to these! This chain is hideous!!!


@Philbert any idea how the tooth would shear off but still be relatively clean?


----------



## LondonNeil

You don't need 4wd. Let's all say it together on 3. 1....2....thryou just need bias ply tyres!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> You don't need 4wd. Let's all say it together on 3. 1....2....thryou just need bias ply tyres!


Real big floaters! At least 31x10.5


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> You don't need 4wd. Let's all say it together on 3. 1....2....thryou just need bias ply tyres!


LMAO!!!


sixonetonoffun said:


> Real big floaters! At least 31x10.5


Yeah except when you have a 2wd with non posi rear end and one of the front tires gets stuck in the mud. We had a 4 mile walk one time due to that situation with my friend's 86' Ford F-150. Had a bear cross the road right in front of us when we were on foot too LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got all the feathers off the carcass, now it’s time to get to the meat. The 9010 will get a work out at the end of the week.


----------



## turnkey4099

bigG said:


> Depends on what you want to do. I see oodles of 4x4 driving around cities with never a need for the 4x4. Waste of fuel, really.



I've never had a 4x4, always 2x, Been stuck a couple times (3 IIRC) since 1976. Pulled huge logs using snatch blocks and cable. Yes, 4x is nice but I see no need for it. If I ever buy another truck it will probably be 4x though as 2x's just aren't found on used car lots anymore.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 743121
> View attachment 743122
> Got all the feathers off the carcass, now it’s time to get to the meat. The 9010 will get a work out at the end of the week.


Nice white oak score, lots of BTU's for a couple yrs from now.
Can you get the trailer right next to it.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 742955
> View attachment 742957
> Todays scrounge dead standing locust blow down.


Getting some nice wood James. You should be 3-4yrs ahead by the time you get that truck home. I like that truck BTW, I miss my old 99 crew cab 7.3.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @Philbert any idea how the tooth would shear off but still be relatively clean?


Looks like they his something very hard Steve. Look at how squared of the top tooth is in that picture .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> i feel dead....half a tank through the ickle saw and shifting some buked rounds from 1 and 1/2 tanks yesterday (so that's 500ml, or about a pint total, small saws don't drink much) ...what a hero eh? a hero....with an absolute stinker of a cold. i speak and alternate between Barry White and Mickey mouse sounds. Anyway, I hurt in many many places....most places....places i didn't know about....what a hero eh!  Well... the pile grew by a good amount of no split wood, and i have a good sized pile of bucked rounds to split. and i had fun running a saw so F*** the cold!


I feel for you Neil, I'm sick myself . I shot a woodchuck today and threw it out back, then brought the trash in and looked at all the cutting I want to do and came back in .
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Nice white oak score, lots of BTU's for a couple yrs from now.
> Can you get the trailer right next to it.


I can probably get within 20 yards, swampy near the tree. Gonna buck then drag out with the winch then roll the rounds onto the trailer. I have 3 years worth of wood split and stacked now so this be good and dry by the time I need it. That trunk is a bit over 3’ about a foot above the rootball.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks like they his something very hard Steve. Look at how squared of the top tooth is in that picture .


Maybe I’m wrong but I thought that was from poor filing?

I’ll take a look later. Doing some brushing right now and just taking a water break


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I can probably get within 20 yards, swampy near the tree. Gonna buck then drag out with the winch then roll the rounds onto the trailer. I have 3 years worth of wood split and stacked now so this be good and dry by the time I need it.


Could probably parbuckle the logs to get them close without getting too much dirt/mud in the bark.
Sounds like the perfect scrounge for you .
I have some white oak rounds that were dead standing and even hollow on some that I need to get split up by the wood pile, some looks pretty rough so it will be a good yr to burn those.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Maybe I’m wrong but I thought that was from poor filing?
> 
> I’ll take a look later. Doing some brushing right now and just taking a water break


That could be too, if so it's some of the worse filing I've ever seen, but nothing surprises me with regards to that anymore .


----------



## U&A

Nothing like walking out to the wood pile, Moving a few pallets for a new stack, splitting ONE pc and it starts pouring down rain[emoji1787]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> Real big floaters! At least 31x10.5


That's big? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> Nothing like walking out to the wood pile, Moving a few pallets for a new stack, splitting ONE pc and it starts pouring down rain[emoji1787].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


This spring has been poor for anything outside...it rained almost daily until now, and is supposed to be 90 and humid by week's end... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Had an oopsie cutting brush. Hit a well concealed rock, first time I’ve rocked a chain in a while. Luckily an Oregon so it could be hand filed. 

Once the depth gauge was adjusted we should be good to go.


----------



## muddstopper

why you fileing the straps?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Getting some nice wood James. You should be 3-4yrs ahead by the time you get that truck home. I like that truck BTW, I miss my old 99 crew cab 7.3.


Theres other uses for the truck. A crew cab would have been nice but little man will be in a booster seat soon so the ex cab will work out.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Had an oopsie cutting brush. Hit a well concealed rock, first time I’ve rocked a chain in a while. Luckily an Oregon so it could be hand filed.
> 
> Once the depth gauge was adjusted we should be good to go.
> View attachment 743142



Your running Safety chain...?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Theres other uses for the truck. A crew cab would have been nice but little man will be in a booster seat soon so the ex cab will work out.


That sure makes it easier when they're out of the big giant car seats . I remember trying to buckle the last one when they were three deep in a couple cars, not fun at all and neither was getting them out of the third row while they were sleeping, but that third row sure can be nice.
My old crew cab would get stuck on flat ground in 2wd it seemed, now if it was hooked to a 35' gooseneck with 10k on the deck it may have done better, but that's a bit difficult to get into some places.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That sure makes it easier when they're out of the big giant car seats . I remember trying to buckle the last one when they were three deep in a couple cars, not fun at all and neither was getting them out of the third row while they were sleeping, but that third row sure can be nice.
> My old crew cab would get stuck on flat ground in 2wd it seemed, now if it was hooked to a 35' gooseneck with 10k on the deck it may have done better, but that's a bit difficult to get into some places.



The new ram 3/4 & 1Ton (and i think chevy) have an option of a copy of the detroit truetrac carrier and ford has their electronic lockers. 

Much better now 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

They just issued a sever t-storm warning with gusts up to 60 mph and said expect power outages. 1”-2” of rain. Have to wait on that oak and anymore that come down.


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> The new ram 3/4 & 1Ton (and i think chevy) have an option of a copy of the detroit truetrac carrier and ford has their electronic lockers.
> 
> Much better now
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nah, the Ram uses an AAM LSD (Trac-right?)...it relies on traction at both tires to work (the more traction, the tighter it clamps). I owned a 2004.5 2500 Cummins with the 11.5AAM, it had that LSD and it worked alright for 300k, it was pretty useless unless you had equal traction at both tires. It is closer to a fancy version of a Dana Powr-loc than anything else...except it didn't have preloaded clutches.

The GM HDs still use the G80 locking differential. I have one in this 2012 2500hd. It has its quirks...it clicks and chatters when engaging, typically bangs when it engages, does "lock" fairly well (it isn't a true locker, it just clamps down on the clutches and places so much pressure on them that they can't slip). Mine has worked well for 160k...it supposedly acts like a LSD until you slip one tire, then it locks (bang). There really isn't anything else out like a G80. While it works...I'm personally not a big fan.

Neither one is like a True-trac...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> why you fileing the straps?


3/8 low profile...teeth are tiny....with the little 5/32 file that’s where it contacts when you file.


U&A said:


> Your running Safety chain...?


When I’m cutting shitty brush I run whatever I have!! It’s on a Poulan 4218 so not breaking any speed records. Granted it does cut well with the muffler mod.


----------



## bigfellascott

Ordered one of these from the Local Hardware Store yesterday, it should be here next Tuesday. Hopefully this will make life a little bit easier on my back.

https://www.fiskars.com.au/products/gardening/forestry-tools-saws/woodxpert-sappie-xa22-1003623


----------



## steved

Well, it's 85 degrees and humid. Went and hand split a small trailer load (small as in lawn trailer)...didn't feel like dragging the splitter out.

I figure if I even do a small amount every night, I'm still progressing forward to the finish...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

muddstopper said:


> why you fileing the straps?


Reduces rolling weight = greater BTU's to the gallon.


----------



## svk

My improved trail is complete as far as cutting goes. Time to celebrate!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> The new ram 3/4 & 1Ton (and i think chevy) have an option of a copy of the detroit truetrac carrier and ford has their electronic lockers.
> 
> Much better now
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


All I know is it was pretty bad, had to put it in 4wd all the time. That's isn't the worst of it, what was worse to me is that I liked to leave the hubs unlocked for better fuel Econ, so I'd have to get out lock the hubs and then get in the truck and switch it to 4wd .


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> All I know is it was pretty bad, had to put it in 4wd all the time. That's isn't the worst of it, what was worse to me is that I liked to leave the hubs unlocked for better fuel Econ, so I have to get out lock the hubs and then get in the truck and switch it to 4wd .


I swapped Dynatrac hubs on my Dodge...I have to say, the hubs were never locked when I actually needed them. Pretty embarrassing when you have to get out on a slippery road in the winter and the soccer mom zips around you in her AWD SUV...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> Nah, the Ram uses an AAM LSD (Trac-right?)...it relies on traction at both tires to work (the more traction, the tighter it clamps). I owned a 2004.5 2500 Cummins with the 11.5AAM, it had that LSD and it worked alright for 300k, it was pretty useless unless you had equal traction at both tires. It is closer to a fancy version of a Dana Powr-loc than anything else...except it didn't have preloaded clutches.
> 
> The GM HDs still use the G80 locking differential. I have one in this 2012 2500hd. It has its quirks...it clicks and chatters when engaging, typically bangs when it engages, does "lock" fairly well (it isn't a true locker, it just clamps down on the clutches and places so much pressure on them that they can't slip). Mine has worked well for 160k...it supposedly acts like a LSD until you slip one tire, then it locks (bang). There really isn't anything else out like a G80. While it works...I'm personally not a big fan.
> 
> Neither one is like a True-trac...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



2016 
Ram 3500 SRW

I have been feed the wrong info about the carrier. But regardless....

I have multiple times been ditch hopping and had one rear wheel off the ground. The rear carrier has functioned fantastically. The wheel still on the ground gets power. Iv even stopped in the middle and then continued and it still worked well. Iv never needed equal traction on them. 

Just my experience. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> 2016
> Ram 3500 SRW
> 
> I have been feed the wrong info about the carrier. But regardless....
> 
> I have multiple times been ditch hopping and had one rear wheel off the ground. The rear carrier has functioned fantastically. The wheel still on the ground gets power. Iv even stopped in the middle and then continued and it still worked well. Iv never needed equal traction on them.
> 
> Just my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That was not my experience and I put 300k on one...and the general consensus on TDR was similar.

YMMV

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> That was not my experience and I put 300k on one...and the general consensus on TDR was similar.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You do a lot of miles .


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> That was not my experience and I put 300k on one...and the general consensus on TDR was similar.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ok im not going to argue with you sir. I respect you guys. 

Lets move on then


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

No pics but three tankfulls through the 4218 tonight widening my trails. 

I’ve been cutting wood up here heavily since 2009 and it appears I’m finally getting caught up with basic maintenance. Once I get the 3-4 cords on the ground picked up and processed I can work on the tops piles and cherry pick dying/dead trees as I come across them. 

After that I worked on my new to me Stihls. The 032 just had bad gas and needed the idle screw. It really runs great, revs up nice and gas plenty of torque. The 031 will run if you dribble fuel through the air cleaner but won’t run on its own, yet.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> All I know is it was pretty bad, had to put it in 4wd all the time. That's isn't the worst of it, what was worse to me is that I liked to leave the hubs unlocked for better fuel Econ, so I'd have to get out lock the hubs and then get in the truck and switch it to 4wd .


I'm kinda hoping this one has the open diff rear. A real truth trac or Detroit locker will fill it nicely if it is. With the long wheel base even a Detroit will be easy to deal with. I prefer manual hubs. If you think you might need 4wd just turn them in befor you leave.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> You do a lot of miles .


I did at one point, I ran three different (personal) Dodge trucks to 300k in a period on about ten years...I've forgotten more quirks about the 2nd/3rd gen Dodge and the 12/24/CRD 5.9 Cummins than most know...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

muddstopper said:


> why you fileing the straps?





svk said:


> 3/8 low profile...teeth are tiny....with the little 5/32 file that’s where it contacts when you file.


I use the Stihl 2 in 1 on my lp chain and as I've shown on here before, it holds the file high and you get odd looking teeth with no hook at all, but it still cuts well.

I have taken to a bit of free hand, 'get the gullet' occasionally though.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I use the Stihl 2 in 1 on my lp chain and as I've shown on here before, it holds the file high and you get odd looking teeth with no hook at all, but it still cuts well.
> 
> I have taken to a bit of free hand, 'get the gullet' occasionally though.


It’s tough to get much hook on a LP tooth with anything method, I just go by how it cuts. I sharpened that chain twice yesterday, once after rocking it then again after doing several stump cuts. Did a little more cutting and it was cutting well and throwing big chips. 

I’ve only been hand filing for about a year and this chain will probably be the first that I’ll completely wear out by hand sharpening. Big difference than bringing your chains to the heavy handed hardware store employee where you get 3-4 sharpens before the tooth is gone!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s tough to get much hook on a LP tooth with anything method, I just go by how it cuts. I sharpened that chain twice yesterday, once after rocking it then again after doing several stump cuts. Did a little more cutting and it was cutting well and throwing big chips.
> 
> I’ve only been hand filing for about a year and this chain will probably be the first that I’ll completely wear out by hand sharpening. Big difference than bringing your chains to the heavy handed hardware store employee where you get 3-4 sharpens before the tooth is gone!


I get my 3/8 picco/lp chains back even on the grinder with the standard 3/8 wheel, then I hand file it a few strokes to get the hook back in it. I use a small file on them to get the hook back, but you can also take a little more off the rakers if you don't have the smaller file and they will throw big chips too. The rakers on a new picco chain are quite low, it surprised me how low, but they cut incredible. I like the picco/lp a lot on my baby saws it makes a small saw perform very well, and will increase the cut speed even on a 50cc saw until you get into ported saws, then the 3/8 will clear chips better. I'm also amazed at how long picco/LP holds an edge, maybe it's because the wood I'm cutting is cleaner. Did I say I like picco/lp .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I get my 3/8 picco/lp chains back even on the grinder with the standard 3/8 wheel, then I hand file it a few strokes to get the hook back in it. I use a small file on them to get the hook back, but you can also take a little more off the rakers if you don't have the smaller file and they will throw big chips too. The rakers on a new picco chain are quite low, it surprised me how low, but they cut incredible. I like the picco/lp a lot on my baby saws it makes a small saw perform very well, and will increase the cut speed even on a 50cc saw until you get into ported saws, then the 3/8 will clear chips better. I'm also amazed at how long picco/LP holds an edge, maybe it's because the wood I'm cutting is cleaner. Did I say I like picco/lp .


I have a couple loops of Stihl PS and that stuff is really good. I don’t use it often though now that I moved on from saw racing. I honestly get so much LP chain for cheap or free on saws that show up that I usually don’t need to buy any. Plus when I’m using the little saws I’m often cutting dirty wood. 

And when I sell a saw I give them a fresh loop or two of whatever safety chain I have around. It’s not terrible but I hate filing those rakers.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have a couple loops of Stihl PS and that stuff is really good. I don’t use it often though now that I moved on from saw racing. I honestly get so much LP chain for cheap or free on saws that show up that I usually don’t need to buy any. Plus when I’m using the little saws I’m often cutting dirty wood.
> 
> And when I sell a saw I give them a fresh loop or two of whatever safety chain I have around. It’s not terrible but I hate filing those rakers.


I use my tecomec to "file" those rakers/safety bumpers, to bad the raker grinder won't get them, it was never intended to do safety chain lol.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> I use the Stihl 2 in 1 on my lp chain and as I've shown on here before, it holds the file high and you get odd looking teeth with no hook at all, but it still cuts well.
> 
> I have taken to a bit of free hand, 'get the gullet' occasionally though.


The husky guides do the same. Very little hook, ride high on the tooth but the chains cut real well.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I use my tecomec to "file" those rakers/safety bumpers, to bad the raker grinder won't get them, it was never intended to do safety chain lol.



We’ve taken those Oregon bumper drive link chains to the bench grinder. If you take off those dumb ramps you have a standard semi chisel chain and just need to adjust the regular rakers.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We’ve taken those Oregon bumper drive link chains to the bench grinder. If you take off those dumb ramps you have a standard semi chisel chain and just need to adjust the regular rakers.


I do the same thing with my 4" grinder, cuts them off real quick, but on chains I'm sharpening for others I usually leave them on. It's not like they are bore cutting with them so it doesn't slow them down, and a safety bumper isn't gonna slow down a semi-chisel chain much anyway, it's hard to get any slower, but both semi and the safety bumper have their place.
On the chains that have the small ramp I leave those as they do run a little smoother with them, but those don't get in the way of taking the rakers down much.


James Miller said:


> The husky guides do the same. Very little hook, ride high on the tooth but the chains cut real well.


What type of husky guide do you use James, the roller guide, that's the one I like when I'm using a guide. Although I don't have one for picco/lp chain yet, not sure why, maybe cause I'm cheap . The last guide I got was given to me by @Flint Mitch , the one it replaced was worn thin as a razor blade(and had a hole in it), could put it in my bug out bag .

Side note, have any of you guys had problems breaking the small files, I've broken a good number of them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I do the same thing with my 4" grinder, cuts them off real quick, but on chains I'm sharpening for others I usually leave them on. It's not like they are bore cutting with them so it doesn't slow them down, and a safety bumper isn't gonna slow down a semi-chisel chain much anyway, it's hard to get any slower, but both semi and the safety bumper have their place.
> On the chains that have the small ramp I leave those as they do run a little smoother with them, but those don't get in the way of taking the rakers down much.
> 
> What type of husky guide do you use James, the roller guide, that's the one I like when I'm using a guide. Although I don't have one for picco/lp chain yet, not sure why, maybe cause I'm cheap . The last guide I got was given to me by @Flint Mitch , the one it replaced was worn thin as a razor blade(and had a hole in it), could put it in my bug out bag .
> 
> Side note, have any of you guys had problems breaking the small files, I've broken a good number of them.


Agreed, I wouldn’t take the extra time (or potential liability) for others who wouldn’t notice the difference anyhow.


----------



## svk

I’ve found these chains with the small ramp on the DL in front of the raker cut just fine. And the top of the ramp is just below the raker when you get to end of life on the cutter so you don’t need to grind them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Have the same model Gravely and a home built trailer that looks nearly the same except ares is open at the back. I'll try to get some pics.



nice set up! I like my yard tractor converted to mini logging truck! sure beats the wheelbarrow for long distance loads. lol. my HF yard cart is beginning to show some load stress... bending. guess overloaded! lol. not much, but I could bend back and strengthen. but that changes the underside geometry... got other welding projects in the mill first. so, I think I will pick up a TS cart. they got one rated at 1200#s. should meet my urban needs. and the HF one... am thinking it can tag along as my equipment car. kinda like a scrounge train... albeit on the small side. can a caboose be far behind?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 742889
> * So I decided this will be the new scrounge mobile.* View attachment 742890
> He came down to $8500 and said he would tell the notary 4k to help me keep the taxes down. It's a little high for the age but finding one this clean in PA is like winning the lottery



nice clean truck, JM. u should like it. will look fwd to some action pix!! seems to have some nice upgrades, too and recent service. at least you wont have to change out the rear main seal!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my pine stack was getting low. had the cutter set aside some pine for me... as we cut up the large widow maker that fell other day in my yard... right where I was working only a few hours ago... and had planned to also do that morning. fate was on my side... I don't burn pine often, but like to keep a stick or two of it out of tradition... as no doubt those early pioneers crossing the rockies and traveling the high cascades... burned some pine. cooking, warming, clearing... and scrounging!

before:


after:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of widow makers, noticed one right across the street other day. oak. short, but split and hanging! homeowner had no idea even though above and just to side of driveway. would have hurt someone bad, or vehicle had it fell. quite heavy! came from here:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I noticed it was gone, and thot maybe on curb. it was. so I went and got it all. barely 100' from my driveway. my kinda scrounge!!! lol... got it home and cut it into chunks, the big, heavy pcs... ready to split. surprised a bit at how heavy the larger sections were...




it is always... _raining_ oak in my neighborhood. I have no competition for it... but one stack of oak other day I had my eye on... there Sat, gone Sun... nice farplace sized... gone! no doubt headed for a smoker... several good piles just down the street of other wood, but I have enough currently... for the time being. tree/brush pickup in a few days.


----------



## svk

Some future scrounge. 

I hate big balsams. Been slowly working my way through these behind my shed and have taken down at least a dozen already. They are always one strong wind storm from crashing down on your stuff. 




Big aspen battered by wind storms. I’ll lay this one right into the road for easy processing.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ve found these chains with the small ramp on the DL in front of the raker cut just fine. And the top of the ramp is just below the raker when you get to end of life on the cutter so you don’t need to grind them.
> 
> View attachment 743283


They don't seem to have as much effect on cutting as the large bumpers, but if you use a progressive gauge on them I find you will have to file/grind them towards the end of the chain and even earlier depending on how low you prefer your rakers. On chains like that I prefer to make the hook more aggressive and to take less off the raker then I dont need to file them as much.


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice set up! I like my yard tractor converted to mini logging truck! sure beats the wheelbarrow for long distance loads. lol. my HF yard cart is beginning to show some load stress... bending. guess overloaded! lol. not much, but I could bend back and strengthen. but that changes the underside geometry... got other welding projects in the mill first. so, I think I will pick up a TS cart. they got one rated at 1200#s. should meet my urban needs. and the HF one... am thinking it can tag along as my equipment car. kinda like a scrounge train... albeit on the small side. can a caboose be far behind?....


Before my parents bought their compact farm tractor, my father had a trailer similar to mine (where I got the idea) with a small four-wheel cart he towed behind that for his saws...it served him well.

Now he loads the wood into the loader bucket and has a three point hitch hauler for the saws...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint Mitch

A buddy wanted this mess of an ornamental cherry(?) Removed. Ton of brush but I used his tractor and put it in a burn pile for him to take care of later. I get the ash piled up next to this stuff too


----------



## steved

Well, I read some bad news...

A friend I graduated high school with had his father pass away yesterday. The article said it was an accident while cutting firewood, I can only assume it happened at their camp. 

Be safe out there, all it takes is one time...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> Well, I read some bad news...
> 
> A friend I graduated high school with had his father pass away yesterday. The article said it was an accident while cutting firewood, I can only assume it happened at their camp.
> 
> Be safe out there, all it takes is one time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Sad,

And scary,

“Be safe” is right. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

steved said:


> Well, I read some bad news...
> 
> A friend I graduated high school with had his father pass away yesterday. The article said it was an accident while cutting firewood, I can only assume it happened at their camp.
> 
> Be safe out there, all it takes is one time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Can't like that , sorry to hear .


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> A buddy wanted this mess of an ornamental cherry(?) Removed. Ton of brush but I used his tractor and put it in a burn pile for him to take care of later. I get the ash piled up next to this stuff too


Good score.
That looks like as much work as cutting some of the invasives .
Those can have a million branches, not fun at all.
Nice you didn't have to haul that brush anywhere, that stuff fills a trailer quickly.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Well, I read some bad news...
> 
> A friend I graduated high school with had his father pass away yesterday. The article said it was an accident while cutting firewood, I can only assume it happened at their camp.
> 
> Be safe out there, all it takes is one time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> The husky guides do the same. Very little hook, ride high on the tooth but the chains cut real well.


First couple times I used the Husky roller guide I thought I did something wrong, like @James Miller said, they cut great but a totally different chip.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finally got done with that big chestnut tree that I cut up for that couple from our church that is in their 80’s. Needs stacked yet but all the wood came from that one tree. Told them somebody else can stack since I did the cutting, hauling and splitting.


----------



## MNGuns

Flint Mitch said:


> A buddy wanted this mess of an ornamental cherry(?) Removed. Ton of brush but I used his tractor and put it in a burn pile for him to take care of later. I get the ash piled up next to this stuff too



Brush is the thorn in the side of every good scrounge. Luckily your situation had a positive solution


----------



## H-Ranch

Another load of mostly cherry from my buddy - still got a few more stacks at his property. One is easy access and a couple he said can wait until fall when the overgrown weeds are down a bit.


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> Brush is the thorn in the side of every good scrounge. Luckily your situation had a positive solution


I won't touch brush...the owner has to understand I'm using my resources (time, equipment, fuel, etc.) for taking the large stuff to help them out; and for nothing other than that useable wood. If they don't like those terms, they can wait for the next guy.

Most of the finds I get are where the owner has a tree taken down, and the tree company takes the brush and leaves the trunk. This is to save the homeowner some $$...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

No pics yet but I have a stacked long box load of balsam for fire pit wood. Will drop that off in the morning. It split fairly easily and since it was cut this spring and last fall it wasn’t as sappy as fresh cut would have been. I’m making a point to do that with balsam these days to cut down on the mess.


----------



## svk

Ready to roll.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Well, I read some bad news...
> 
> A friend I graduated high school with had his father pass away yesterday. The article said it was an accident while cutting firewood, I can only assume it happened at their camp.
> 
> Be safe out there, all it takes is one time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear


----------



## 92utownxh

Finally got a new to us truck. 2005 Dodge 1500, 4 door, 4 wheel drive, 4.7 L. It's spotless, no rust anywhere, frame is great. It was a rare find for around here. Cleanest, nicest vehicle we've had. It replaces an old worn out 1995 F150 2wd. The old ford is fairly rust free, came from Texas, but it's tired. Have it listed for $700, but I called junkyard and they'll pay $3-400. We'll see, but I want it gone asap. 

The first day we had the truck it pulled 2 trailer loads of wood and the lawn mower. It still use my 1999 Honda Civic as my daily driver.


----------



## MustangMike

Went on a little hike with the Grand Sons / Boy Scouts yesterday to Ninham Mtn Fire Tower. One of the Scouts spotted a doe about 80 yds away feeding. It is NYS land, partly open for hunting (you have to avoid the hiking trails).


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> View attachment 743441


Nice load.
I like seeing your buddy in the picture .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice load.
> I like seeing your buddy in the picture .


Surprisingly she was eating leaves from a red oak sapling. I would have thought those would be bitter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice load. I like seeing your buddy in the picture .



I missed it first time around. noted a nice bunch of farwood... then read your post. hmm, a pet... dog? eating leaves? went back to see...

couldn't find the dog! lol....

saw one on side of road on way back from farm other day. something about seeing a deer! it went down the road a bit, then turned to the fence line... and _'boing'_ over it went and disappeared into the woods... I had slowed down to watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Guess what day it is...





Finally an office with a view!





Nice pitch eh?


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Nice pitch eh?


You talking about the pitch of an office with a window, yes, nice pitch(16x12 ).
My question is did anyone bite, or dod you have to do it yourself.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Surprisingly she was eating leaves from a red oak sapling. I would have thought those would be bitter.


I don't know, never tried them .
Maybe this time of the yr they are sweeter with the fresh sap running in them.
I know if you have a garden here the woodchucks will eat all the new growth off every single plant they can reach, that is until the eat lead .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I missed it first time around. noted a nice bunch of farwood... then read your post. hmm, a pet... dog? eating leaves? went back to see...
> 
> couldn't find the dog! lol....
> 
> saw one on side of road on way back from farm other day. something about seeing a deer! it went down the road a bit, then turned to the fence line... and _'boing'_ over it went and disappeared into the woods... I had slowed down to watch it.


Glad you found it, for those who didn't from either weak eyes or using a cell phone, here it is blown up a little.
Now that would be a nice scrounge .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> You talking about the pitch of an office with a window, yes, nice pitch(16x12 ).
> My question is did anyone bite, or dod you have to do it yourself.


DIY had 1 27yr old helper full time good wage. But after 1 gable (of 6) he demoted himself to assisting tear off and staging part time for a lot lower wage. It was one of those daughter's boy friend things. Claimed he had experience... Turned out not so much did 1 job and got axed. He didn't last long with her after she saw what a bottom feeder he was.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> DIY had 1 27yr old helper full time good wage. But after 1 gable (of 6) he demoted himself to assisting tear off and staging part time for a lot lower wage. It was one of those daughter's boy friend things. Claimed he had experience... Turned out not so much did 1 job and got axed. He didn't last long with her after she saw what a bottom feeder he was.


I figured, I had a roofing bus. and I mainly worked with my BIL, not many folks into hard manual labor.
So he was literally a bottom feeder, wouldn't come on the roof, she wanted a top tier guy like her daddy .
My 24 yr old is getting married Friday, I know how all that goes. He's a hard worker at his job(cranks some hrs), but then he's done, at least he's willing to do that!


----------



## svk

Put new struts in our Yukon today. Amazingly it went very smoothly. They must have been replaced prior to our owning the vehicle as well as someone saved me a lot of hassle because they used never seize on all of the bolts/nuts!!!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I had an 032. That saw pulled well above its displacement. Old tech but lots of them still out there cutting wood.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You are right. I was really surprised to see it was only 51cc! I think I’ll grab a 20” bar for it if I decide to keep it as I’ve got several nice 72 link chains sitting around.


----------



## svk

Wonder what this guy is up to? Never seen one around here until today.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Wonder what this guy is up to? Never seen one around here until today.
> 
> View attachment 743526
> View attachment 743527
> View attachment 743528
> View attachment 743529


Get rid of it or you'll have 30 next year...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

One of the older fellows in here eats them. Maybe alleyooper?


----------



## svk

Pretty hot today but got this split up.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Wonder what this guy is up to? Never seen one around here until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id be more worried about the GIANT SNAKE!!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




Id be more worried about the GIANT SNAKE!!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## steved

svk said:


> One of the older fellows in here eats them. Maybe alleyooper?


Grain fed...no different than a moo cow, just in a smaller package.

I've eaten groundhog, a guy I grew up around used to pack his freezer with them for meat through winter.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Pretty hot today but got this split up.
> 
> View attachment 743538


I thought about going out, but it hit 90 here today, so...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> I thought about going out, but it hit 90 here today, so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I had the same thought. Cleaned the chimney instead. Go ahead judge me. Thats a beer on the roof.







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> I had the same thought. Cleaned the chimney instead. Go ahead judge me. Thats a beer on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That looks like hot work, I clean mine from the bottom up (in the air conditioning to boot!)...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I thought about going out, but it hit 90 here today, so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definitely in the high 80’s here earlier


----------



## singinwoodwackr

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 723046
> 
> First load today
> Only 400 more to go...
> Actually, I only have room for around 4 more loads.
> Calling friends and neighbors..,



Still have a bit left . 
Around 6 loads gone out... anyone need some euch?


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> That looks like hot work, I clean mine from the bottom up (in the air conditioning to boot!)...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I dont have (or want) AC.

I dont like bottom up cleaning. I dont like taking the chance of that nasty **** floating in the air in my house if a bag comes undone or somthing. 

I have easy roof access from the porch with an 8 foot ladder. 

Simply put a bucket in the stove under the stove pipe. Clean from the top, take bucket out and done. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

L-O-V-E my A/C. 

Philbert


----------



## U&A

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 723046
> 
> First load today
> 
> Only 400 more to go...
> Actually, I only have room for around 4 more loads.
> Calling friends and neighbors..,



How do you like the MTR’s? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, if you have a vegetable garden, get rid of that critter fast!

I played with some epoxy today, repaired a window sill and used it on a sitting bench I'm making from a side slab of Hickory (half round). The Epoxy is both great and a PITA at the same time … I'm learning!

Part of the problem is, if you don't want to waste it, you don't have time to do what you started properly.

Was hot as heck today, but now it is raining, and the epoxy says I'm supposed to keep it above 75* for 3 days!!! We will see what happens.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, if you have a vegetable garden, get rid of that critter fast!
> 
> I played with some epoxy today, repaired a window sill and used it on a sitting bench I'm making from a side slab of Hickory (half round). The Epoxy is both great and a PITA at the same time … I'm learning!
> 
> Part of the problem is, if you don't want to waste it, you don't have time to do what you started properly.
> 
> Was hot as heck today, but now it is raining, and the epoxy says I'm supposed to keep it above 75* for 3 days!!! We will see what happens.


No garden here, he can eat whatever he wants as long as it’s not my personal property!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

U&A said:


> How do you like the MTR’s?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Best tires the truck has had...on 2nd set now. The sidwalls are the toughest I've had in a still street able tire.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Glad you found it, for those who didn't from either weak eyes or using a cell phone, here it is blown up a little.
> *Now that would be a nice scrounge* .
> View attachment 743465


sure would! have some backstrap still, along with hind quarter in freezer. plan to use the strap real soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

92utownxh said:


> Finally got a new to us truck. 2005 Dodge 1500, 4 door, 4 wheel drive, 4.7 L. It's spotless, no rust anywhere, frame is great. It was a rare find for around here. Cleanest, nicest vehicle we've had. It replaces an old worn out 1995 F150 2wd. The old ford is fairly rust free, came from Texas, but it's tired. Have it listed for $700, but I called junkyard and they'll pay $3-400. We'll see, but I want it gone asap.
> 
> The first day we had the truck it pulled 2 trailer loads of wood and the lawn mower. It still use my 1999 Honda Civic as my daily driver. View attachment 743444
> View attachment 743445




looks like a nice ol truck! if it starts n runs, interior more ore less ok... it would go for $700.00 down here in a flash!

imo, you'd have a line....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Guess what day it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally an office with a view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pitch eh?



steep! what is the roof pitch's run?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> DIY had 1 27yr old helper full time good wage. But after 1 gable (of 6) he demoted himself to assisting tear off and staging part time for a lot lower wage. It was one of those daughter's boy friend things. Claimed he had experience... Turned out not so much did 1 job and got axed. He didn't last long with her after she saw what a bottom feeder he was.



LOL, no need to draw a picture after that description!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Pretty hot today but got this split up.
> 
> View attachment 743538



should have no prob keeping the sauna good and warm, there svk!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> L-O-V-E my A/C. Philbert



interesting from a man who lives up North! down here we ALL!  our a/c! 100%


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting from a man who lives up North!


I don't love it in the winter - we have natural A/C then. But this weekend, when the heat / humidity index is forecasted to really get out of whack . . . yes. 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> SVK, if you have a vegetable garden, get rid of that critter fast! *I played with some epoxy today,* repaired a window sill and used it on a sitting bench I'm making from a side slab of Hickory (half round). The Epoxy is both great and a PITA at the same time … I'm learning! Part of the problem is, if you don't want to waste it, you don't have time to do what you started properly. Was hot as heck today, but now it is raining, and the epoxy says I'm supposed to keep it above 75* for 3 days!!! We will see what happens.



I have been trying some rubber boot repairs with Shoe Goo. back seam split open and 2 2" splits on L side up front. always R boot. contact cemented the seam let set 5 days... then shoe goo. well spoke of product. followed some instr i found on utube i liked. let it sit maybe 10 days, more or less just cause I had other new pair and dint need them. the repair bonds have bonded up well, 3 days use couple hrs each day... still all holding. 

I did note tube I got may have had some shelf life. amazon. first bit didn't flow as expected, but ok... rest of what I used then flowed as expected. not much, just enuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I don't love it in the winter - we have natural A/C then. But this weekend, when the heat / humidity index is forecasted to really get out of whack . . . yes. Philbert



I am from Seattle. I remember those miserable 4-6 weeks of hot temps during summer. I would not live up there w/o a/c... unless I lived in a mountain cabin at the tree line!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> No pics yet but I have a stacked long box load of balsam for fire pit wood. Will drop that off in the morning. It split fairly easily and since it was cut this spring and last fall it wasn’t as sappy as fresh cut would have been. I’m making a point to do that with balsam these days to cut down on the mess.



Have you thought about giving them an injection a few months before you plan to cut it to let it die and dry out a bit standing up?


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> I dont have (or want) AC.
> 
> I dont like bottom up cleaning. I dont like taking the chance of that nasty **** floating in the air in my house if a bag comes undone or somthing.
> 
> I have easy roof access from the porch with an 8 foot ladder.
> 
> Simply put a bucket in the stove under the stove pipe. Clean from the top, take bucket out and done.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I have a method for bottom up, my woodstove is built in and the chimney is a straight shot to the cap. When I sweep the ashes out at the very end of season (with a shop vac), I run the chimney at the same time, the shop vac pulls enough airflow that the dust/ash never leaves the stove. No bag, no mess...the hardest part is flipping the big flat fire brick in the stove that acts as a baffle 

I get more stove dirt from opening the door when the thing is running...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> No garden here, he can eat whatever he wants as long as it’s not my personal property!


Just watch you buildings, they like burrowing under them and cause structural grief...

I typically trap a half dozen or so per year just to keep up. Speaking of which...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have been trying some rubber boot repairs with Shoe Goo. back seam split open and 2 2" splits on L side up front. always R boot. contact cemented the seam let set 5 days... then shoe goo. well spoke of product. followed some instr i found on utube i liked. let it sit maybe 10 days, more or less just cause I had other new pair and dint need them. the repair bonds have bonded up well, 3 days use couple hrs each day... still all holding.
> 
> I did note tube I got may have had some shelf life. amazon. first bit didn't flow as expected, but ok... rest of what I used then flowed as expected. not much, just enuff.
> 
> View attachment 743583


I've noted that about stuff from Amazon, it almost is an outlet for stuff that is of questionable quality and/or old. I've gotten some bad silicone sealant (obviously old) and off spec paint (wouldn't set up).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

90 here today also.

But the views are nice so guess I'll deal with it.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Have you thought about giving them an injection a few months before you plan to cut it to let it die and dry out a bit standing up?


No, I usually just end up cleaning up whatever trees break in wind storms.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 743594
> 90 here today also.View attachment 743595
> View attachment 743596
> But the views are nice so guess I'll deal with it.


Most decidedly NOT south central PA.


----------



## James Miller

Nope Chincoteague island.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Another load from that white oak. Almost have all the branches off the trunk. Finish them up tonight with the 7900 then start on the trunk with the 9010. Get this unloaded and I quit until about 7 tonight then go cut for a bit. It’s 87 right now, too hot for my old butt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Happened to look down and saw this in the weeds. It’s not something I would want the hit with a chain. Put some tape on it so it doesn’t disappear when I get back to that area cutting.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Nope Chincoteague island.



What is the cause of all the dead trees...at least they look dead in the picture?


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> What is the cause of all the dead trees...at least they look dead in the picture?


Not sure it's a giant salt marsh. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have been trying some rubber boot repairs with Shoe Goo.


I have been using Seam Grip to repair chaps. Might try it if the Shoe Goo does not work.
At REI, Cabelas, Dicks, Amazon, etc.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/




Philbert


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 743594
> 90 here today also.View attachment 743595
> View attachment 743596
> But the views are nice so guess I'll deal with it.



Beautiful pictures. Love the land


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Thermometer says it’s 71 but I’m sweating just sitting in the shade. Chance of T storms till 9 pm. 

Don’t know if I’ll get any wood cut tonight.


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> I have been using Seam Grip to repair chaps. Might try it if the Shoe Goo does not work.
> At REI, Cabelas, Dicks, Amazon, etc.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/
> 
> View attachment 743672
> 
> 
> Philbert


Might try some clear silicone sealant?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Thermometer says it’s 71 but I’m sweating just sitting in the shade. Chance of T storms till 9 pm.
> 
> Don’t know if I’ll get any wood cut tonight.


it rolled through here from 10 am till 3 pm leaving an inch of rain … happy with this round, but don't need anymore rain for a couple weeks!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> it rolled through here from 10 am till 3 pm leaving an inch of rain … happy with this round, but don't need anymore rain for a couple weeks!


We haven’t had a lot up here recently, but enough to keep things wet. Except for noseeums the bugs haven’t been too bad.


----------



## chucker

not much here for biting bugs either … on the other hand tho, my potatoes are riddled with colorado potatoe bugs and I have sprayed twice since early june …. muds to deep to get in my overly wet wood yard with out tearing it up!... slow wood gathering this year for seasoning the coming winters supply!????? BTW.... please pass the salt and pepper .


----------



## steved

We finally dried out a little more than a week ago, other than a passing shower; we've actually had some sunny and hot weather. I got two piles css and covered before the last rain event...that puts me about 4.5 to 5 cords ready. I still have my shed to fill, that's good for almost six cords by itself. 

My one home built pallet is starting to go bad, I'll have to go buy some pressure treated 2x12s and 4x4s and build another. The original was just regular pine I had scrapped, been coating with used oil for over ten years...its finally getting soft. The others I have in pressure treated lumber, they look like they were just laid out and they are all of 5 years old. Anything to keep it off the ground 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

No cutting tonight, a monsoon passed thru. I was driving 35 in a 45 zone with the wipers on high.


----------



## svk

Almost two tanks full cutting one big tree and two smaller ones. About 5 cuts left on the trunk of the big tree and I started to cut pretty crooked. Couldn’t visual any issues with the chain but when I put the file to it you could tell it needed some cleaning up. About to head back out.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Almost two tanks full cutting one big tree and two smaller ones. About 5 cuts left on the trunk of the big tree and I started to cut pretty crooked. Couldn’t visual any issues with the chain but when I put the file to it you could tell it needed some cleaning up. About to head back out.
> 
> View attachment 743717



Must be in a place that you cant hook your truck up to it and get it out of the weeds?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chucker

U&A said:


> Must be in a place that you cant hook your truck up to it and get it out of the weeds?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


you are so right! as I have cut with steve and its some where between a rock and a hard place!! lol mostly rock hard place....


----------



## U&A

chucker said:


> you are so right! as I have cut with steve and its some where between a rock and a hard place!! lol mostly rock hard place....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

My woods are WAY WAAAAY overgrown this year. Record rainfall. Farmers are asking for disaster support from the government. 
You cant safely run a chainsaw in my woods right now. Lucky i got a lot of wood bucked before all the rain hit. But im going to be scratching for wood in a few months. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chucker

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My woods are WAY WAAAAY overgrown this year. Record rainfall. Farmers are asking for disaster support from the government.
> You cant safely run a chainsaw in my woods right now. Lucky i got a lot of wood bucked before all the rain hit. But im going to be scratching for wood in a few months.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


same here what wood I do have down is probably ready to float away as the lake next to my cutting property is backing up or over flowing..... its about ankle deep the last time I was there 2 weeks ago and more rain!


----------



## U&A

chucker said:


> same here what wood I do have down is probably ready to float away as the lake next to my cutting property is backing up or over flowing..... its about ankle deep the last time I was there 2 weeks ago and more rain!



We got a wek of high 80’ and no rain right now. Its making a BIG difference. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Must be in a place that you cant hook your truck up to it and get it out of the weeds?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





chucker said:


> you are so right! as I have cut with steve and its some where between a rock and a hard place!! lol mostly rock hard place....



Correct! This was below my sauna on clay soil with mixed quicksand. If I tried to skid it I’d wreck every sapling in the area as the tree would need to be turned 90 degrees and it would probably hit my well also.


----------



## svk

Well I don’t know what the hell was in that trunk but I barely made it through the last 6 cuts before I needed to sharpen again, which worked out well because it was time for Italian meatloaf sandwiches for dinner. 




Ironically the other trees I’ve cut nearby had no issues at all with dulling chains.


----------



## svk

Done. Both of these trees were 20” plus DBH and tall. I’m sure the first truck sections will need to be noodled to get started but the rest should split by hand. Plus three smaller aspen that were collateral damage over the previous wind storms. As you can see by the second picture, I don’t have far to move it.






@chucker @U&A that wet spot in the foreground isn’t a puddle, it’s quicksand oozing out of the ground.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We're on sandy loam so it drains good but the slough is wetter than its been in nearly 25 years. Which of course runs kitty kat through the woods. 

Had to help the neighbor who got stuck discing the other day. He had to leave about 5 passes till it drys out a little more. Came out ok didn't even break anything.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wonder what this guy is up to? Never seen one around here until today.
> 
> View attachment 743526
> View attachment 743527
> View attachment 743528
> View attachment 743529


He really looks hungry Steve, I've heard they like lead 


Cowboy254 said:


> Have you thought about giving them an injection a few months before you plan to cut it to let it die and dry out a bit standing up?


I've never fed one that way, they get pretty angry in the cage .


steved said:


> Just watch you buildings, they like burrowing under them and cause structural grief...
> 
> I typically trap a half dozen or so per year just to keep up. Speaking of which...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They will do some damage for sure. My neighbor has the not so friendly trap he sets if he sees ones been digging and if he doesn't get them I usually do.
Got one I think it was Monday with the .17. Woke up and went the bathroom, looked out and there it was , then.
I've "relocated" I think 25 moles already this yr, I think I'm gonna have no problem going over 30 .


----------



## turnkey4099

chucker said:


> it rolled through here from 10 am till 3 pm leaving an inch of rain … happy with this round, but don't need anymore rain for a couple weeks!



Started here about 5pm Wed night, on-off t-showers during the night, scattered light showers this morning. Didn't stop work on the 2 loads of logs dropped off by the local tree service - bucking/splitting/stacking. Poplar. I don't need it, don't really want it, have no room for it but he has dropped good stuff off before. I need to call him and tell him no more until further notice. I just don't have room for any except what I myself harvest. I have already committed to removing 2 big Oaks from a farmer's field. I got 3 full cords off just the top of one I removed thee last year.


----------



## KiwiBro

Tell me this is a standard plank of wood and those marks are shadows or planer marks...I dare you. Go on, you lot, assume this is a regular hunk of timber. I've got this weekend earmarked to prove otherwise.

Does anyone else see what I see?




10 points to the first person to ID what species of timber this is. Another 10 points if you can pronounce it. 

She who must be obeyed considers herself qualified enough to diagnose me as certifiably insane for getting goosebumps and freaked out over a "bit of firewood". I should do one of those ancestry kits because maybe there's something in my family tree that points to some sort of genetic predisposition towards being drawn to and moved by, timber. That or the insanity runs deep in my lineage. Even if it's the latter, IDGAF. Sanity is overrated.

Channelling and paraphrasing the great Mr T, I pity the fools who can't get excited about timber.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Nope Chincoteague island.


pretty far to drive to scrounge firewood!!!! BTW we hit 95* yesterday here.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> pretty far to drive to scrounge firewood!!!! BTW we hit 95* yesterday here.


The weather is taking a few days to let us know summer can still be miserable.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Tell me this is a standard plank of wood and those marks are shadows or planer marks...I dare you. Go on, you lot, assume this is a regular hunk of timber. I've got this weekend earmarked to prove otherwise.
> 
> Does anyone else see what I see?
> 
> View attachment 743765
> 
> 
> 10 points to the first person to ID what species of timber this is. Another 10 points if you can pronounce it.
> 
> She who must be obeyed considers herself qualified enough to diagnose me as certifiably insane for getting goosebumps and freaked out over a "bit of firewood". I should do one of those ancestry kits because maybe there's something in my family tree that points to some sort of genetic predisposition towards being drawn to and moved by, timber. That or the insanity runs deep in my lineage. Even if it's the latter, IDGAF. Sanity is overrated.
> 
> Channelling and paraphrasing the great Mr T, I pity the fools who can't get excited about timber.



Hmmm. Not sure what it is exactly, but I know it's from Shebangabang.


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> Still have a bit left .
> Around 6 loads gone out... anyone need some euch?



I love those pics. Looks like blue gum, should be reasonable firewood...and it looks like you've got lots of it! Very nice, more pics as you go, please.


----------



## md1486

Another two pickup load of 14-16” beech tree logs. Gonna give about 1.5 face cord. Hope my small 9 tons splitter gonna make it.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Done. Both of these trees were 20” plus DBH and tall. I’m sure the first truck sections will need to be noodled to get started but the rest should split by hand. Plus three smaller aspen that were collateral damage over the previous wind storms. As you can see by the second picture, I don’t have far to move it.
> View attachment 743735
> View attachment 743736
> 
> View attachment 743739
> 
> 
> @chucker @U&A that wet spot in the foreground isn’t a puddle, it’s quicksand oozing out of the ground.
> View attachment 743738



Last year we had a spring pop up in my woods. Not there this year surprisingly. But there was a constant flow of water. It was cool. 

Quick sand though..... that aint cool[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Nothin special, just a Red Maple, felled, limbed and bucked up. The bottom was just a little bigger than the 20" bar will go through.

Used my MMWS 362 (mostly), as I have not used it for a while … it did just fine! Red Maple makes your saw look good, nice large chips!


----------



## Logger nate

Feel pretty fortunate to live here, pretty nice views on the way to wood cutting area
Needed to get back little sooner today so decided to try mostly log lengths 
Trees in this area were killed by fire in 2007, roots and base of most are pretty rotten now.
Heard a larger tree fall across the draw from me when I was filling up my saw, and the there was no wind. Most of the time I try to fall all the dead ones where I’m working to reduce risk of one falling on me. 
Sure miss my forwarder (my son) Tongs sure help though
trailer is pretty low to the ground but once it gets half full starts getting hard to get logs in
took about 1/2 the amount of time doing logs compared to all blocks
And a creek pic for Backyard Lumberjack 
Nice cool day for cutting wood.


----------



## svk

Only 83 here today but holy cow it was humid. I took it easy and just did a little work on my deck rather than firewood. Still sweating bullets!!!


----------



## tnflatbed

Beautiful country Nate, How I would love to trade summertime temps with where your at.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

90 here today. I got the last 2 big limbs cut off the trunk this morning and got them bucked. Gave up with the heat. Probably Monday start on the trunk with the new saw and drag the rounds out with the winch then roll them on the trailer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate i ordered and tried a pair of tongs, loved them!!! Ordered a second pair so I can carry one on each side for better balance. Real back savers.


----------



## dancan

No new scrounge but almost burnt some today , was 54 here todar .


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate i ordered and tried a pair of tongs, loved them!!! Ordered a second pair so I can carry one on each side for better balance. Real back savers.


Awesome! Yeah I sure like them, haven’t had near as much back and wrist issues now.


tnflatbed said:


> Beautiful country Nate, How I would love to trade summertime temps with where your at.


Yeah it’s been unusually nice this year, normally we are in the 80’s this time of year.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> 90 here today. I got the last 2 big limbs cut off the trunk this morning and got them bucked. Gave up with the heat. Probably Monday start on the trunk with the new saw and drag the rounds out with the winch then roll them on the trailer.


Just so you know, we will be requiring video of the new saw in the wood!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

svk said:


> Only 83 here today but holy cow it was humid. I took it easy and just did a little work on my deck rather than firewood. Still sweating bullets!!!



Been dipping into 90 here and 60-70% humidity. I'll take it over the constant rain. My clothes will be soaked either way but at least the sun comes out.


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> Just so you know, we will be requiring video of the new saw in the wood!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I agree!


----------



## svk

DSW said:


> Been dipping into 90 here and 60-70% humidity. I'll take it over the constant rain. My clothes will be soaked either way but at least the sun comes out.


I had to drink 5 mason jars of water just to rehydrate after my project before I could start drinking beer!


----------



## Jeffkrib

All I can say is is so nice to be in the Southern Hemisphere at this time of the year!


----------



## svk

65 on its way to 56 overnight. Warm day but glorious night.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> All I can say is is so nice to be in the Southern Hemisphere at this time of the year!


Mild and dry Winter so far. Farmers up North are stoked for now but unless we get above average rainfall before Summer, they are going to be up the dry creek without the need for a paddle. 
Rains just enough in the weekends to make shed time even sweeter.


----------



## MustangMike

Will be high 80s 3 days in a row for us, but the night goes down to 60, so not too bad. I just try to not schedule the hard stuff in the afternoon!

Beautiful pics Nate … Giving Cowboy a run for his money!


----------



## MustangMike

School is out, so I brought the Grandson's to the Fish and Game club in the afternoon and let them shoot their pellet rifles. We were the only ones at the indoor range, they loved it. I gave them to them for their respective birthday's, and it was the first time the younger one got to shoot his.

Then they saw the archery range now has a 3 D T-Rex, so they begged me to bring them back again soon with their bow and arrows!


----------



## svk

@chucker I'm a bachelor for the next 5 weeks and the crappies are calling. If you are up for a road trip we can put a hurting on them!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> @chucker I'm a bachelor for the next 5 weeks and the crappies are calling. If you are up for a road trip we can put a hurting on them!


its definitely time once again, but for now I am still swamped for a couple more weeks....the crappie lake should be boiling by now! hope the rain holds off and the ground dries up! it sounds good to say that I cant catch up … but its getting old fast as my clients want everything done before the 4th?? ……


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree, always adore nates pics, up there with Dan and cowboy for gorgeous countryside!

Been suffering the 'manflu' all week. Some days worse than others. Worked from home yesterday, finished promptly and then managed a couple of hours gentle splitting and stacking. First time I've felt able to do that this week.


----------



## rarefish383

Calling for cooler temps, only 92 today, with scattered severe storms.


----------



## svk

It’s only 53 right now but heading to 86 later here.


----------



## MNGuns

I'm another in the low 90s for the day but I'll be cutting an splitting today. Gotta make room for the next scrounge...it's gonna be a biggun.


----------



## MustangMike

Feel better Neil!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Was gonna wait until latest project was done but seeing how the thread has morphed into a weather channel...


----------



## Logger nate

Hope you get better soon Neil! That’s no fun.
Furnace came on this morning . 40* this morning supposed to get to 70 today.
Speaking of grandkids....
Future firewood helper-scrounger


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks. feeling a bit better today. first day in about 10 I've not needed paracetamol so must be a bit better. managed an hour and a bit of splitting before the sun got too hot....the saharan bubble finally arrived today. it was supposed to arrive mid week and to have been mid 30s C plus. mainland europe has been enduring 45C in places. thankfully it didn't get here until today and its about 32C, and tomorrow back to low 20s...so its sitting in the shade and trying to use little energy as heat and man flu sucks.


----------



## farmer steve

DELIVERED Scrounge!!! Can't beat with a stick. Mostly dead ash and some dead pin oak. Wasn't free though. Cost me a 1/2 dozen ears of sweet corn .


----------



## JustJeff

My friends 048 broke antivibe mounts and he hasn't found any. I found an 046 online and he bought it, came with a 25" bar and 5 chains. So after we revved it next to my 460 a bunch of times, he gave me a loop that will fit my new 25" bar. That count as a scrounge?






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks. feeling a bit better today. first day in about 10 I've not needed paracetamol so must be a bit better. managed an hour and a bit of splitting before the sun got too hot....the saharan bubble finally arrived today. it was supposed to arrive mid week and to have been mid 30s C plus. mainland europe has been enduring 45C in places. thankfully it didn't get here until today and its about 32C, and tomorrow back to low 20s...so its sitting in the shade and trying to use little energy as heat and man flu sucks.


Good luck with it. Flu during a heatwave can't be much fun.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone in here from Kansas? The planer / molder manufacturers left on my shortlist are both from Kansas. Woodmaster and RBI/Hawk/Bushton. The latter are a bit tricky to deal with as my emails keep bouncing back as "no recipient account", even when replying directly to their email.

Woodmaster say I'll need another $700 to get the 50Hz motor version. RBI say no worries with their 60 Hz motor, they'll just change the pulley to gear it to compensate for the lower motor revs.Woodmaster is LEESON, RBI is Baldor. I'm confused now. I've always been told the 60Hz may run on 50hz but always slower and to avoid burning it up I need to drop the voltage to keep the ratio of volts to Hz the same. I thought the 60Hz Baldor would be loading/warming up as it is at 50Hz but even more so if it is geared about 20% higher than originally. I wonder if it'll overheat more readily and have a shorter life. Any 'lecky people know?

I do have a 30 amp 3-phase circuit in the shed. Tried to future proof it years ago when built it and had a dedicated line and meter put in, but never used it. Perhaps now's the time and I should just get a bigger (both RBI and Woodmaster use 5 HP single phase motors as standard) 3 phase motor and call it done, even if 60 Hz?

Does anyone else hate shopping? It's not like I can take it back if it's not right.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Going to try and talk the wife into going one day next week to vid the 9010, a vid for @Logger nate of the 490 converted to 3/8 lp and vid of winch pulling out big rounds. As of now that’s all tentative on her agreeing and the weather. Today was 90, high humidity and off and on torrential downpours.


----------



## svk

Pretty damn hot today. Did some minor carpentry projects around the cabin and tried to avoid the flies and sun. 

Rain is coming and a guy asked for a cord of hardwood tomorrow. Guess I’ll have to put a load together.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> What is the cause of all the dead trees...at least they look dead in the picture?


After some reading theres is some kind of pine beetle out there. Most of the dead trees are due to that.


----------



## svk

Went for a little walk after it cooled down. The deer flies are horrendous, going to need the headnet tomorrow.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Went for a little walk after it cooled down. The deer flies are horrendous, going to need the headnet tomorrow.


The horse flies were realy bad out at wallop island when we stopped to check out the museum. Glad I dont live down there dont know how they deal with them.


----------



## cantoo

Decided to try to kill myself in the heat today. It twas a little warm. I wanted some cedar so I could mill some day soon. Cut an ash and a poplar that was in the way. A darn cedar branch flipped up and managed to get into my handle to get into the tractor. I drove ahead and it cracked the windshield. I did get a load home and also managed to get another 261 from a buy sell site. Paid a bit for it but only had two tanks of fuel thru it and came with 8 wedges, Stihl combo file set, the 2 gallon jug with fuel, 7/8 gal of Stihl oil, crate, tru fuel and brand new Stihl chaps.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Decided to try to kill myself in the heat today. It twas a little warm. I wanted some cedar so I could mill some day soon. Cut an ash and a poplar that was in the way. A darn cedar branch flipped up and managed to get into my handle to get into the tractor. I drove ahead and it cracked the windshield. I did get a load home and also managed to get another 261 from a buy sell site. Paid a bit for it but only had two tanks of fuel thru it and came with 8 wedges, Stihl combo file set, the 2 gallon jug with fuel, 7/8 gal of Stihl oil, crate, tru fuel and brand new Stihl chaps.
> View attachment 744098
> View attachment 744093
> View attachment 744095
> View attachment 744096
> View attachment 744097


I was looking at that. Pretty fair deal considering what all came with it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, got it for $550. Guy hardly used it. Said he used to do some tree removals but too many new guys under bidding now and no money left in felling ( he doesn't climb) so sold everything.


----------



## MustangMike

Among many other things, almost finished a sitting bench I'm making from a side slab of wormy Hickory. Repaired the base on my Radial Arm saw to cut (then chisel) the grooves for the feet (also made from half round Hickory).

Most of it is stained with semi transparent stain, but the sitting surface has a base coat of epoxy, and I plan to just leave it like that.

Wish I could get a close up of the worm groves and holes that were under the bark, but I'm just using a cell phone for the pics, but I like how it looks.


----------



## MustangMike

That is 1 of 4 piles of milled wood (in the back ground) that I still have to build things with … I have got to get busy! All Oak and Hickory there.

And I have logs I have not milled yet … 3 Black Walnut, Ash, White Oak and several Tulip!!!

I think my eyes are bigger than my stomach!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> After some reading theres is some kind of pine beetle out there. Most of the dead trees are due to that.



Thank you for your trouble.


----------



## svk

Sustenance for the morning. I walked out to the truck and had two deer flies on me pronto so they are going to be a pain. Have headnet ready to put on as soon as the saw stops.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Sustenance for the morning. I walked out to the truck and had two deer flies on me pronto so they are going to be a pain. Have headnet ready to put on as soon as the saw stops.
> 
> View attachment 744127



Looking good there...

Off to a slow start this AM as I was up late plotting my next big endeavor. That of course involved a gathering of the local fellow scroungers, tradesmen, and ragamuffs....beverages were provided.

Dang near nice out, good breeze, one more cup and time to fire the saw. Have a good one guys!


----------



## md1486

Dont know if this count as a scrounge but just bought an homemade trailer 4.5x8 with axle quoted for 5000 pounds and front storage box. Need a good paint but gonna help me scrounge more wood


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mid 80’s today but I couldn’t wait, got the last of the “limbs” that were cut. 2 more limbs but they’re under the trunk so they have to wait.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice wood trailers!
Well the new firewood scrounge helper came yesterday , pulled a 10’ pine log up the bank by the house, worked pretty good.


----------



## cantoo

More mayhem in the bush today. Cut down 14 ash trees and eventually managed to get them home. We've been having steady rains here and the bush just isn't drying out much. I was planning to just cut a bunch and only bring a few home each trip but I got greedy. Too many soft spots, too narrow a trail and some cedar stumps in the way. And maybe too much weight on the wagon. Even managed to pull the rear hitch off pulling it backwards.


----------



## woodchip rookie

You guys and your 90 degree tree cutting, log splitting, wood stacking fenanigins are crazy. I spent the whole weekend on the Green Glider.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> More mayhem in the bush today. Cut down 14 ash trees and eventually managed to get them home. We've been having steady rains here and the bush just isn't drying out much. I was planning to just cut a bunch and only bring a few home each trip but I got greedy. Too many soft spots, too narrow a trail and some cedar stumps in the way. And maybe too much weight on the wagon. Even managed to pull the rear hitch off pulling it backwards. View attachment 744242
> View attachment 744243
> View attachment 744245



Them welds look a little small eh?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

U&A, yeah looks like I didn't crawl under and weld it all. It attaches to the rear I axle on the wagon so not a lot of meat there anyway. I was lifting it up over a stump and it was way too heavy to be doing that, final straw was pulling it sideways. I'll brace it back this time. I have enough cedar at home to mill for a couple of days so the bush will dry out by the next time I get back there. 

Woodchip rookie, our 3 bikes are still sitting in the garage, one ride so far this year and only rode 3 times last year. My wife says we have too many toys. I think we just have to say No more often.


----------



## svk

Got a full cord of hardwood done, and got heatstroke in the process. 

I’m usually pretty good about getting hot and cooling down. But today kicked my ass. 

Put up a cord of wood in full sun, dropped that off and just wasn’t getting better. Had promised to help a friend with some light carpentry projects. Ended up laying down in my friend’s house for about 90 minutes before I could resume activities. Got the projects done. I’m still not back to 100 percent though. 

Sometimes you just need to know when to say when. I had plenty of water but the heat was just too much.


----------



## MustangMike

It was bright and sunny early this morning, and I checked the weather forecast and it said no rain till Friday, so I called my daughter and invited my two Grandson's over (10 + 12). We planned to work on some chainsaw wood benches, then go shooting bows and arrows at the range. Such were the plans!

We had barely set up shop in the driveway when I heard Thunder in the distance, and saw a large dark cloud approaching. It was the first of 3 T Storms we were to have today, so a lot of the woodworking got postponed or moved inside, and we never did get to the archery range.

We did remove a bad cup from a wide piece of Black Oak. It really does not cup, it forms a V from the center of the tree, so I cut a space 3/4 of the way through with the saw, then glued it, clamped it and screwed it. Worked really well at removing the cup, I'm starting to get good at this!

Then we put legs on another small sitting bench (stained brown), and that one went home with them today. It is also all Black Oak.


----------



## svk

I’ve got a 200T in a box coming my way. Friend asked me if I had any interest. I asked him how much? Zero. Can I pay shipping? Nope just send me your address. 

Perfect


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Sustenance for the morning. I walked out to the truck and had two deer flies on me pronto so they are going to be a pain. Have headnet ready to put on as soon as the saw stops.
> 
> 
> View attachment 744127


That sure looks good!


svk said:


> Got a full cord of hardwood done, and got heatstroke in the process.
> 
> I’m usually pretty good about getting hot and cooling down. But today kicked my ass.
> 
> Put up a cord of wood in full sun, dropped that off and just wasn’t getting better. Had promised to help a friend with some light carpentry projects. Ended up laying down in my friend’s house for about 90 minutes before I could resume activities. Got the projects done. I’m still not back to 100 percent though.
> 
> Sometimes you just need to know when to say when. I had plenty of water but the heat was just too much.


Glad your doing ok, scary stuff, young logger in Oregon died from that couple weeks ago. Sneaks up on ya, stay safe out there (and out of the sun).


MustangMike said:


> It was bright and sunny early this morning, and I checked the weather forecast and it said no rain till Friday, so I called my daughter and invited my two Grandson's over (10 + 12). We planned to work on some chainsaw wood benches, then go shooting bows and arrows at the range. Such were the plans!
> 
> We had barely set up shop in the driveway when I heard Thunder in the distance, and saw a large dark cloud approaching. It was the first of 3 T Storms we were to have today, so a lot of the woodworking got postponed or moved inside, and we never did get to the archery range.
> 
> We did remove a bad cup from a wide piece of Black Oak. It really does not cup, it forms a V from the center of the tree, so I cut a space 3/4 of the way through with the saw, then glued it, clamped it and screwed it. Worked really well at removing the cup, I'm starting to get good at this!
> 
> Then we put legs on another small sitting bench (stained brown), and that one went home with them today. It is also all Black Oak.


Looks good Mike! That’s pretty cool.


----------



## dancan

Happy Canada Day fellow Scroungers !!!


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Nice wood trailers!
> Well the new firewood scrounge helper came yesterday , pulled a 10’ pine log up the bank by the house, worked pretty good.


That's pretty cool!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Is that the warn drill winch?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Got a full cord of hardwood done, and got heatstroke in the process.
> 
> I’m usually pretty good about getting hot and cooling down. But today kicked my ass.
> 
> Put up a cord of wood in full sun, dropped that off and just wasn’t getting better. Had promised to help a friend with some light carpentry projects. Ended up laying down in my friend’s house for about 90 minutes before I could resume activities. Got the projects done. I’m still not back to 100 percent though.
> 
> Sometimes you just need to know when to say when. I had plenty of water but the heat was just too much.


We aren't acclimated to this heat yet. Heck last week I was burning to take the damp chill out of the house. Saturday I did an oil change on my daughter's car out in the driveway in the peak of the afternoon. Felt like I worked a 12hr day afterwards.


----------



## svk

I am still sore but pretty much feel fine now. Stupid of me to try and force all of that work into one day though!!


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> Is that the warn drill winch?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Seems like it works great so far, pretty handy. I have an inverter for my pickup to plug battery charger into for drill but I think I’ll look into a bigger battery too.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Seems like it works great so far, pretty handy. I have an inverter for my pickup to plug battery charger into for drill but I think I’ll look into a bigger battery too.


Another idea would be an old 12 volt drill replacing the (probably long dead) battery with an extension cord and alligator clips to attach to the truck battery. Only works within reach of the truck that way though.


----------



## Logger nate

H-Ranch said:


> Another idea would be an old 12 volt drill replacing the (probably long dead) battery with an extension cord and alligator clips to attach to the truck battery. Only works within reach of the truck that way though.


Yeah that would be handy too. Main reason I got it was to get wood that wasn’t close to the road but once you got closer that might work.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

'morning! well, guess it's early afternoon... just finishing up some 

thought about you guys last couple days. scrounging farwood! been up country... working on farm. and on the way up and around the area... the scrounging opportunities are endless. mostly oak. all over the place. some seasoned, some well seasoned. I keep saying... need to get some pix. post on the thread.... but then, not sure u guys would want to look at 50-75!! scrounge gigs pix! lol even if in thumbnail... 

down here in urbanville, neighborhood roads got piles of tree debris on curb. pick up... guess some time soon. city always late. lol. I noted one scrounge just down the street... 4 nice chunks of pecan. just pick 'em up an go. this morning I see only one left. bbq wood no doubt. they left the bigger one with the Y in it... guess they can't split it. I plan to go get it later in day... guy across the street had top of an old oak tree's central trunk pop off and down other day. he has it on the curb. guess i'll scrounge it... if I get it before the city does. nbd, if I miss... plenty on drive to still cut and split...

_so it goes..._

(will get some pix for later on)


----------



## woodchip rookie

H-Ranch said:


> Another idea would be an old 12 volt drill replacing the (probably long dead) battery with an extension cord and alligator clips to attach to the truck battery. Only works within reach of the truck that way though.


Or a bigger inverter, an extension cord and a real 120V drill


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Rain gave me a touch of the cabin fever!
Between showers I went out with the Husky 445 to feed the mosquito population! Just trimmed back enough boxelder brush to be able to mow without getting thrown off the mower!





It was too much saw for the job really. I just wanted to run it a bit. Got to admit with a 16" bar it cuts nice and snappy. Feels heavier then an 025 but seems snappier inspite of being rated 2.9 bhp.


----------



## James Miller

Todays scrounge, a little oak and some more of the dead standing locust from last week. And a bunch of free garden soil. All from the same place.


----------



## MustangMike

Today I put legs on the Black Oak bench I straightened out (un cupped) yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike

Then I applied some epoxy.


----------



## svk

Well I’m working on the interior window and door trim which is final project to finish my cabin. This has been a 9 year project working off and on. I do want to paint the outside again before I’m going to consider it completely done but technically that’s maintenance and not construction. 

I had purchased enough material to do one window to get a system going. Was able to fir out the other three windows so once I buy more trim I’m off to the races. The countersinking (headless) torx screws really work nice for trim work.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 744416
> Todays scrounge, a little oak and some more of the dead standing locust from last week. And a bunch of free garden soil. All from the same place.


giving the Stihl a work out EH?


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 744416
> Todays scrounge, a little oak and some more of the dead standing locust from last week. And a bunch of free garden soil. All from the same place.



I expected to see a big ford in this picture....[emoji6]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

These guys weren't happy when the fiskars came to visit. Guess if I kicked in the door to the maternity ward people would have the same reaction.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> I expected to see a big ford in this picture....[emoji6]
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Guy works odd hours. Won't be able to do paperwork till Saturday morning . If I had the big ford I would have told him to just put the whole skid in the bed with the skid loader.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 744497
> These guys weren't happy when the fiskars came to visit. Guess if I kicked in the door to the maternity ward people would have the same reaction.


A couple pieces of that large Oak I just scrounged had a nest of ants...I still find them crawling around the bed of the truck even weeks later.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> A couple pieces of that large Oak I just scrounged had a nest of ants...I still find them crawling around the bed of the truck even weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If time allows I leave the splits spread out on the ground for several hours to a few days. Once you split a round that had ants they’ll usually vacate the whole piece even if there’s still cavities in the wood. 

The only thing that sucks is if you process wood in the cold weather then the ants get put into the wood pile and set up operations in there once the weather gets warm.


----------



## echomeister

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone in here from Kansas? The planer / molder manufacturers left on my shortlist are both from Kansas. Woodmaster and RBI/Hawk/Bushton. The latter are a bit tricky to deal with as my emails keep bouncing back as "no recipient account", even when replying directly to their email.
> 
> Woodmaster say I'll need another $700 to get the 50Hz motor version. RBI say no worries with their 60 Hz motor, they'll just change the pulley to gear it to compensate for the lower motor revs.Woodmaster is LEESON, RBI is Baldor. I'm confused now. I've always been told the 60Hz may run on 50hz but always slower and to avoid burning it up I need to drop the voltage to keep the ratio of volts to Hz the same. I thought the 60Hz Baldor would be loading/warming up as it is at 50Hz but even more so if it is geared about 20% higher than originally. I wonder if it'll overheat more readily and have a shorter life. Any 'lecky people know?
> 
> I do have a 30 amp 3-phase circuit in the shed. Tried to future proof it years ago when built it and had a dedicated line and meter put in, but never used it. Perhaps now's the time and I should just get a bigger (both RBI and Woodmaster use 5 HP single phase motors as standard) 3 phase motor and call it done, even if 60 Hz?
> 
> Does anyone else hate shopping? It's not like I can take it back if it's not right.



60 hz motor typically must have the voltage decreased to run on lower frequency just like you said. The issue is the magnetics inside saturating at lower frequency so it could overheat even with no load on it if the voltage is not reduced. So don't let anybody tell you it's OK to run at 50 hz unless the motor manufacturer says so.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Nice wood trailers!
> Well the new firewood scrounge helper came yesterday , pulled a 10’ pine log up the bank by the house, worked pretty good.




nifty tool!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> U&A, yeah looks like I didn't crawl under and weld it all. It attaches to the rear I axle on the wagon so not a lot of meat there anyway. I was lifting it up over a stump and it was way too heavy to be doing that, final straw was pulling it sideways. I'll brace it back this time. I have enough cedar at home to mill for a couple of days so the bush will dry out by the next time I get back there.
> 
> Woodchip rookie, our 3 bikes are still sitting in the garage, one ride so far this year and only rode 3 times last year. My wife says we have too many toys. I think we just have to say No more often.



I am waiting for the pix... hauling truck, trailer full of scrounged logs, chunks... and 2 or 3 hawgs in the 3rd trailer... mountain time fun!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Got a full cord of hardwood done, *and got heatstroke in the process.* Sometimes you just need to know when to say when. I had plenty of water but the heat was just too much.



just wondering svk - had u eaten that tasty looking hot cheese sandwich that morning?

I doubt you had heatstroke... it is a seriously bad life-threatening condition... often a killer w/o the right kind of immediate attention! but... you could have and probably did get into the initial realm of heatstroke. good thing u cooled down. I have been on the edge of it, once pretty good a** kicker condition. it put me down on porch to rest, cool off and enjoy the ice on my forehead and chest...

other day we were working outside and a couple of times I had to stop and rest. and I was well hydrated... just a hint of my body getting on past that comfortable 98.6!

I can work outside all day... but not in direct sun. shade. or shade cover, like on tractor... and I have to do it in a fasting mode. no chow! chow and it's over. inside. water they say is best, but I confess... I do like a cold soda for some _tin can_ energy...

be careful with overheating, folks! while serving on active duty as a US Marine... we were constantly attending classes on the ABC's of heatstroke... how to recognize it, and how to avoid it and what to do if...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Then I applied some epoxy*.



cool bench MM! is the epoxy a 2-part? what type? brand?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well I’m working on the interior window and door trim which is final project to finish my cabin. This has been a 9 year project working off and on. I do want to paint the outside again before I’m going to consider it completely done but technically that’s maintenance and not construction.
> 
> I had purchased enough material to do one window to get a system going. Was able to fir out the other three windows so once I buy more trim I’m off to the races. The countersinking (headless) torx screws really work nice for trim work.
> View attachment 744456
> 
> View attachment 744455




nice trim out! will u stain it or paint it?


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, it is 2 part … Ultra Clear.

I think I'm going to stick to just doing base coats and not the flood coats. The flood coat is a PITA, and eats a ton of material!

The base coat alone gives me more of that rustic look I'm after.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I have been using Seam Grip to repair chaps. Might try it if the Shoe Goo does not work.
> At REI, Cabelas, Dicks, Amazon, etc. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/ View attachment 743672
> 
> Philbert



thanks! will note it. so far the show goo is doing well. 4 times to use repaired boot 2-3 hours each time. I use pants over... when weed wacking and sawing... don't like by-products of either down in my shoes... I have several pair from yrs gone by I didn't toss. guess I will end up with quite a few pairs of _working_ 'wellingtons'! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 743650
> Happened to look down and saw this in the weeds.* It’s not something I would want the hit with a chain.* Put some tape on it so it doesn’t disappear when I get back to that area cutting.



nope! _that!..._ might win!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> If time allows I leave the splits spread out on the ground for several hours to a few days. Once you split a round that had ants they’ll usually vacate the whole piece even if there’s still cavities in the wood. The only thing that sucks is if you process wood in the cold weather then the ants get put into the wood pile and set up operations in there once the weather gets warm.



when splitting, I have a _tool box_ of this and that... cardboard... and one item in it is Raid's _Flying Insect Spray_... termites and ants. stops them pretty quick! from oak. wipe out any termites pronto! imo, very effective stuff! kinda amazing, actually. I have prob close to a dozen cans here n there all abouts the house, shop and related areas. if I want spray, I don't want to go hunt for it! lol.... that and Deep!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice trim out! will u stain it or paint it?


I may clear coat the horizontal surface to avoid pop can rings but natural otherwise. We’re nearly halfway through the 99 year lease on this spot so I’m not doing it to last forever. And at age 39, I won’t be the one worrying about what happens if they decide to not continue the lease.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I may clear coat the horizontal surface* to avoid pop can rings but natural otherwise.* We’re nearly halfway through the 99 year lease on this spot so I’m not doing it to last forever. And at age 39, I won’t be the one worrying about what happens if they decide to not continue the lease.



I know just what u mean! one of my pet peeves!!

nice place up there svk - what with the setting and lake, etc... nice lease


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Yes, it is 2 part … Ultra Clear.*
> 
> I think I'm going to stick to just doing base coats and not the flood coats. The flood coat is a PITA, and eats a ton of material!
> 
> The base coat alone gives me more of that rustic look I'm after.



any particular brand you like best?...


----------



## steved

Well, I found another scrounging fairly close. Going after some tonight, back tomorrow for the rest...looks like oak and maple.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 92utownxh

I totally spaced out on getting pictures yesterday evening. I was even reminding myself to take pictures. The tree service I get a lot of wood from had a job not far from our house near a lake. It's in a mobile home community across from the marina. The tree came down the same night as the tornadoes nearby. They said there wasn't much wind though, just very wet ground. It's a 30" diameter white oak that very slowly leaned over and rested on top of a couple's mobile home. They got very, very luckily! The wife was on the couch right under where the tree came to rest. So far I have gotten 3 truck and trailer loads. One more load to go. I had to quarter the big pieces. It was a very nice older couple, and we talk every time I get some wood. They even gave the boys Gatorade and a butterfinger bar. 

Last week the tree service called and had a tree not far away that had crushed a garage. He said to hurry and they'll load. Sure enough, they did. They used a Vermeer stand on mini with a grapple to load the truck and trailer up. They were glad I showed up so they wouldn't have to make an extra trip in their big truck. They've been working like crazy with all the storm damage. 

It's finally hot, humid summer weather here!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was cleaning up the 038 today then gonna sharpen er chain for a back cut on a hollow oak where I need the reach because its a split gone leaving a *U* of a trunk standing.

In the process of cleaning I found the pulse line has split. Almost broke down far enough to overhaul to get at the prick.





Was glad to discover it before instead of at the moment of starting. That could have been a bad day!


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Well, I found another scrounging fairly close. Going after some tonight, back tomorrow for the rest...looks like oak and maple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Going to investigate an oak that fell on a property down the road. Top looks punky so I'm going to cut below the Y and see if the trunk is solid. Got 6 days till the new owner moves in so have to move fast.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Going to try and talk the wife into going one day next week to vid the 9010, a vid for @Logger nate of the 490 converted to 3/8 lp and vid of winch pulling out big rounds. As of now that’s all tentative on her agreeing and the weather. Today was 90, high humidity and off and on torrential downpours.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> Going to investigate an oak that fell on a property down the road. Top looks punky so I'm going to cut below the Y and see if the trunk is solid. Got 6 days till the new owner moves in so have to move fast.


Mine fell apart...big silver maple in between some apartments, but you have to move the wood up a bank about 100 feet. Really small parking lot to deal with that has a concrete retaining wall.

Too much effort and pain for what is there for me...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Its’s been high 80’s to low 90’s with humidity with it so I haven’t gone near that oak. Unloading those rounds from the trailer on Monday almost did me in.


----------



## James Miller

Found this while cleaning the 355t. Never had one break like that befor. Didn't hit anything, all other teeth just took 2 swipes to clean up.


----------



## dancan

Had to make a small fire every day over the weekend , 55 and rain so a fire of kindling and 1 stick of spruce took the chill and dampness away 
No saws were run this weekend but I did come across an awesome bacon video !


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Going to investigate an oak that fell on a property down the road. Top looks punky so I'm going to cut below the Y and see if the trunk is solid. Got 6 days till the new owner moves in so have to move fast.


I might have time tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I might have time tomorrow or Friday.


Wifes going away tomorrow. Friday might work.


----------



## MustangMike

This:

http://www.bestbartopepoxy.com/epox...tra clear epoxy&utm_content=Ultra Clear Epoxy


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Found this while cleaning the 355t.


That don't look right.

What brand of chain?

Take it back till it looks right, and let the other cutters catch up.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.bestbartopepoxy.com/epox...tra clear epoxy&utm_content=Ultra Clear Epoxy


That looks cool, I've never used epoxy. I do have a few projects in mind though. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I stopped in at my next house building site to meet with the owners again today. He has been cutting some small softwood trees down using his new from Home Depot Husky. He has about 1 1/2 acres he wants cleared for the house site. He cut maybe 6 or 7 trees with the bigger being about 14" diameter and 30' tall. He warned me that he wasn't very good with a saw and he was right. I wanted to take pictures but that would have been rude. Lets just say he was lucky it was a small tree. He got it down but the stump was a mess. I gave him some pointers and told him to be careful ( he was going to do it anyway so I might as well advise him some). I then showed him the big poplar I cut several weeks ago and explained the difference between his and mine. He then told me the husky was flooded and wouldn't start. He kept pulling and pulling but fuel was just running out of it. I took the cover off and the hose to the carb was off. Put it back on and it fired after 6 pulls. I have a 261 with me and was going to cut a couple of trees down to show him but we got back to house business and I ran out f time. We were walking the lot (20 acres) and this Australian creature tried to block my path. I didn't even see him but the owners wife heard him rattling away. Was about 30" long. I'm not quite so keen to cut trees up there anymore. I like the 2nd one better that I found at the other site, he was more my size. That's a roof shingle that he was sleeping on, it was pretty cold that day. $250,000 fine for killing one. I think that might be money well spent.


----------



## James Miller

@farmer steve looks like that oak is a go. I'll talk to the wife about Friday and let you know.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My creature isn’t as impressive as @cantoo but it’s weird. I was making room around the wood pile staging area for all that white oak trunk once I get it cut and home and he was there. Saw this guy, never seen one before. Anybody have an idea what it is?


----------



## James Miller

A beatle


----------



## cantoo

Dahmer, long horned beetle I think?


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I stopped in at my next house building site to meet with the owners again today. He has been cutting some small softwood trees down using his new from Home Depot Husky. He has about 1 1/2 acres he wants cleared for the house site. He cut maybe 6 or 7 trees with the bigger being about 14" diameter and 30' tall. He warned me that he wasn't very good with a saw and he was right. I wanted to take pictures but that would have been rude. Lets just say he was lucky it was a small tree. He got it down but the stump was a mess. I gave him some pointers and told him to be careful ( he was going to do it anyway so I might as well advise him some). I then showed him the big poplar I cut several weeks ago and explained the difference between his and mine. He then told me the husky was flooded and wouldn't start. He kept pulling and pulling but fuel was just running out of it. I took the cover off and the hose to the carb was off. Put it back on and it fired after 6 pulls. I have a 261 with me and was going to cut a couple of trees down to show him but we got back to house business and I ran out f time. We were walking the lot (20 acres) and this Australian creature tried to block my path. I didn't even see him but the owners wife heard him rattling away. Was about 30" long. I'm not quite so keen to cut trees up there anymore. I like the 2nd one better that I found at the other site, he was more my size. That's a roof shingle that he was sleeping on, it was pretty cold that day. $250,000 fine for killing one. I think that might be money well spent. View attachment 744667
> View attachment 744668


That's a big one as far a massassauga Rattlers go. They have them up on the peninsula but hardly ever see them. I watch my step anyway. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Had to make a small fire every day over the weekend , 55 and rain so a fire of kindling and 1 stick of spruce took the chill and dampness away
> No saws were run this weekend but I did come across an awesome bacon video !




Natural esters 

For that kind of stuff the guys video are cool/interesting. 

But his real oil testing (this oil BS that oil) is not to be taken seriously. Though they are fun to watch. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, this one was just off #6 just before Roxy's so about 15 kms south of Tobermory. They moved a bigger one from the same spot earlier in the day. I think I'm going to at least wear gaiters when I cut trees there. I wear ear muffs so the rattle isn't going to be much warning. My loggers pants might be stiff enough to stop the fangs but if I get bit the shite running down my pants leg will smell bad waiting at the hospital.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Buddy scrounged himself a free yard barn like shed. Guess what I'll be doing the 4th... Yep moving the thing. Should get me caught up or one ahead on the trade labor. Nice thing is the high school industrial arts class built it for the peewee football program and they have trailer we can use that's made for delivering the ones they sell as fundraising. Should be a cinch. What could go wrong it's not even a mile?


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Yes, it is 2 part … Ultra Clear.
> 
> I think I'm going to stick to just doing base coats and not the flood coats. The flood coat is a PITA, and eats a ton of material!
> 
> The base coat alone gives me more of that rustic look I'm after.


Good call.
On cypress here I might leave it rough sawn and soak it in used engine oil. Takes ages to dry but works better than you might expect.

Here's a quick pic of another box from that board I posted a pic of recently. Quite a different appearance from when I first laid eyes on it - as floor boards in a derelict house with no windows or doors. The boards were covered in cow **** because they would raise calves in that paddock and they sheltered in that house when the weather got ugly. Scraped off the shite, pulled out a million rusty nails and tacks, left the blunt inserts in the planer and mowed off 100 years of dust, oil, crap while finding a few more nails. Planed it some more, with sharp inserts, got excited and now, after the first coat, people can see why I was getting so worked up.

It'll come alive more with further coats and sanding, but provided I don't screw something up, it will be one of the nicest things I've made. I'm going back to take a photo of what's left of that house. People won't believe me otherwise, if they just saw the finished piece.

Anyone figured out what wood this is yet?


----------



## LondonNeil

Didn't we agree it is spruce?


----------



## KiwiBro

haha. 
Not far off.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 744677
> My creature isn’t as impressive as @cantoo but it’s weird. I was making room around the wood pile staging area for all that white oak trunk once I get it cut and home and he was there. Saw this guy, never seen one before. Anybody have an idea what it is?


Eyed click beetle. Larvae are called wireworms.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> haha.
> Not far off.


Okay it that case a guess _conifer_ _sp_


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Good call.
> On cypress here I might leave it rough sawn and soak it in used engine oil. Takes ages to dry but works better than you might expect.
> 
> Here's a quick pic of another box from that board I posted a pic of recently. Quite a different appearance from when I first laid eyes on it - as floor boards in a derelict house with no windows or doors. The boards were covered in cow **** because they would raise calves in that paddock and they sheltered in that house when the weather got ugly. Scraped off the shite, pulled out a million rusty nails and tacks, left the blunt inserts in the planer and mowed off 100 years of dust, oil, crap while finding a few more nails. Planed it some more, with sharp inserts, got excited and now, after the first coat, people can see why I was getting so worked up.
> 
> It'll come alive more with further coats and sanding, but provided I don't screw something up, it will be one of the nicest things I've made. I'm going back to take a photo of what's left of that house. People won't believe me otherwise, if they just saw the finished piece.
> 
> Anyone figured out what wood this is yet?
> View attachment 744689


BOXwood?


----------



## James Miller

James Miller said:


> A beatle





farmer steve said:


> BOXwood?


Were on a roll


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 744677
> My creature isn’t as impressive as @cantoo but it’s weird. I was making room around the wood pile staging area for all that white oak trunk once I get it cut and home and he was there. Saw this guy, never seen one before. Anybody have an idea what it is?


It loves wood, yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Okay it that case a guess _conifer_ _sp_


correct


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Had to make a small fire every day over the weekend , 55 and rain so a fire of kindling and 1 stick of spruce took the chill and dampness away  No saws were run this weekend but *I did come across an awesome bacon video !*




I think you are right! quite interesting. bit off the wall, imo... but quite engaging. helps to be a gearhead! lol what sold me on it all was the flow test! I think bacon grease is just what I need for loose bearing on crank/rod!!  after all, in the '30s they tightened up poured babbit Ford bearing with bacon rinds! ... sure did! I like my morning breakfast spuds a bit on the well done side. crispy n dark, ok. so think I could use the old 10-30w in fry pan to speed things up a bit. prob do eggs well, too.

anybody want to come over for some breakfast?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.bestbartopepoxy.com/epoxy?msclkid=6f58ce6a10751c1be5049371fc9b0913&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Brand - BBTE&utm_term=ultra clear epoxy&utm_content=Ultra Clear Epoxy




thanks MM ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> I stopped in at my next house building site to meet with the owners again today. He has been cutting some small softwood trees down using his new from Home Depot Husky. He has about 1 1/2 acres he wants cleared for the house site. He cut maybe 6 or 7 trees with the bigger being about 14" diameter and 30' tall. He warned me that he wasn't very good with a saw and he was right. I wanted to take pictures but that would have been rude. Lets just say he was lucky it was a small tree. He got it down but the stump was a mess. I gave him some pointers and told him to be careful ( he was going to do it anyway so I might as well advise him some). I then showed him the big poplar I cut several weeks ago and explained the difference between his and mine. He then told me the husky was flooded and wouldn't start. He kept pulling and pulling but fuel was just running out of it. I took the cover off and the hose to the carb was off. Put it back on and it fired after 6 pulls. I have a 261 with me and was going to cut a couple of trees down to show him but we got back to house business and I ran out f time. We were walking the lot (20 acres) and this Australian creature tried to block my path. I didn't even see him but the owners wife heard him rattling away. Was about 30" long. I'm not quite so keen to cut trees up there anymore. I like the 2nd one better that I found at the other site, he was more my size. That's a roof shingle that he was sleeping on, it was pretty cold that day. $250,000 fine for killing one. I think that might be money well spent. View attachment 744667
> View attachment 744668




WOW! rattler!

up at my place snake vigilance is a always full-time job! while mowing week back or so, late afternoon, I came across this lil fellow. 22/24" or so. he was curled up next to a RR tie used as landscape timber. he was relocated. no fines for such activity! very costly, though... on many fronts if one misses and gets struck. I have seen them in all hours but the wee ones. as I don't go out or am asleep then. I have a 9 - midnite ritual... Snake Safari. copperheads against mr Brutus! mr Brutus always wins! saw a water moccasin other day. he was quickly back into the tank... one eve while on snake safari... got 5! copperheads. have the pix. glad u were not surprised by it, or anyone hurt.

a guy like this can ruin one's day very fast...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then bit before as I was about to go on snake safari... I always stop at porch top step... scan area with my very bright hand light... and found this lil guy just to L of where I was about to step. relocated him! I have seen them slither across the front of the steps before. only takes one time and one does not forget the danger. snake safari is very serious business out there along the county line...

bit younger, 18" +/-...



this one prob young male, topside prob female...


----------



## md1486

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> then bit before as I was about to go on snake safari... I always stop at porch top step... scan area with my very bright hand light... and found this lil guy just to L of where I was about to step. relocated him! I have seen them slither across the front of the steps before. only takes one time and one does not forget the danger. snake safari is very serious business out there along the county line...
> 
> bit younger, 18" +/-...
> View attachment 744734
> 
> 
> this one prob young male, topside prob female...



Damn Im happy to dont have thoses in my area ! It's make me hate mosquitos and black fly a bit less.
We dont have real killer in our woods here in Quebec Canada, black bears are not a big deal. The real killer is the winter cold. Dont want to get stuck 20 miles into the wood without equipment at -30C.


----------



## LondonNeil

your snakes maybe deadly, but we all know Cowboy's local critters are the worst!


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I think you are right! quite interesting. bit off the wall, imo... but quite engaging. helps to be a gearhead! lol what sold me on it all was the flow test! I think bacon grease is just what I need for loose bearing on crank/rod!!  after all, in the '30s they tightened up poured babbit Ford bearing with bacon rinds! ... sure did! I like my morning breakfast spuds a bit on the well done side. crispy n dark, ok. so think I could use the old 10-30w in fry pan to speed things up a bit. prob do eggs well, too.
> 
> anybody want to come over for some breakfast?


There was a video of a woman somewhere cooking with sae30 motor oil a week or so ago...mmmmmm, tastes like chicken.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

We are supposed to have both Copper Heads and Timber Rattlers around here, but I have never seen one in the wild. When my Brother had his house in Garrison, he saw them, but not me.

I have had people warn me there was one ahead on the hiking trail several times, but they are always gone when I get there.

I think I have only seen Garter Snakes, Ring Neck Snakes, Water Snakes, Corn Snakes, Black Racers and Black Rat Snakes. Also, once when I was in Scouts we was a Green Snake.

The Racer's and Rat Snakes can get 6+ feet. The Racer's are often not afraid of you, and almost seem friendly. Not so with the Rat Snakes and Water Snakes, very bad dispositions!


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We are supposed to have both Copper Heads and Timber Rattlers around here, but I have never seen one in the wild. When my Brother had his house in Garrison, he saw them, but not me.
> 
> I have had people warn me there was one ahead on the hiking trail several times, but they are always gone when I get there.
> 
> I think I have only seen Garter Snakes, Ring Neck Snakes, Water Snakes, Corn Snakes, Black Racers and Black Rat Snakes. Also, once when I was in Scouts we was a Green Snake.
> 
> The Racer's and Rat Snakes can get 6+ feet. The Racer's are often not afraid of you, and almost seem friendly. Not so with the Rat Snakes and Water Snakes, very bad dispositions!


Mike, the camp where we cut at has more garter snakes than anywhere I’ve ever seen. They all pile out in the sun on the corner of the tool shed.


----------



## bigfellascott

Took the 394 out for a bit of a run today, we spotted a nice bit of hardwood in the pushed up windrows so thought we get out today and have a decent look at it, I think it might be Red Gum or possibly Red Box, not sure, either way hard to split and weights a fair bit too (no way you'd pick those rounds up without popping a vessil in ya freckle

What ever she is she puts out awesome heat!

We also spotted 3 more trees like in other heaps near by so will get into those over the next few days if the weather holds up.












We also got out the day before and cut 2 loads and not sure if I posted these pics up here before but these were from earlier in the week if memory serves me correctly


----------



## James Miller

@MustangMike and others this showed up on my YouTube feed this morning.


----------



## al-k

A guy I work with got bit by a 4' timber rattler. We have a couple of spots here were there are quite a few of them. He is a snake lover and would relocate them when the town gets a call. They are protected here. Anyway it almost killed him and after a couple weeks in the hospital his arm is still in bad shape. I didn't see it but I was told his hole arm turned black and he lost a bunch of movement in his hand.


----------



## svk

Wishing everyone a safe and enjoyable Independence Day. May we never forget the importance of what was sacrificed to give us freedom.

I’ve been researching my family history and so far, I’ve discovered 14 Patriots in my family tree. Those are just the linear relatives (grandfathers), certainly there are dozens more if you count collateral relatives (uncles). Some people don’t care about that stuff but I find it very interesting. I did find two sets of fathers and sons who served together. Amazingly none of the 14 were KIA although one drowned in Chesapeake bay during wartime so I’m not sure what he had been doing.


----------



## svk

bigfellascott said:


> Took the 394 out for a bit of a run today, we spotted a nice bit of hardwood in the pushed up windrows so thought we get out today and have a decent look at it, I think it might be Red Gum or possibly Red Box, not sure, either way hard to split and weights a fair bit too (no way you'd pick those rounds up without popping a vessil in ya freckle
> 
> What ever she is she puts out awesome heat!
> 
> We also spotted 3 more trees like in other heaps near by so will get into those over the next few days if the weather holds up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got out the day before and cut 2 loads and not sure if I posted these pics up here before but these were from earlier in the week if memory serves me correctly


Great photos!!!


----------



## svk

It was supposed to rain all night and didn’t start till a few minutes ago. But it’s supposed to stop shortly and not start up again till 1 PM. Hoping this passes quickly so I can resume my trim project. Worst case I can put saws on the deck under the awning but that will make a lot of mess to clean up. 

As my grandpa used to say “it’s raining pitchforks and hammer handles!”


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> As my grandpa used to say “it’s raining pitchforks and hammer handles!”


That saying must have been common back in the day - my grandparents said the same thing!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Independence Day! Hope everyone has a great day, thank you to all who have fought and worked for our freedoms!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Shed is moved didn't even mess with the trailer. Another buddy brought his dedicated loader and drove it over blind. A true hold my beer kinda job.



bmo harris hours near me


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Shed is moved didn't even mess with the trailer. Another buddy brought his dedicated loader and drove it over blind. A true hold my beer kinda job.
> 
> 
> 
> bmo harris hours near me


It takes RED to move a shed.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

He got a heck of a deal on that. 7k as pictured. The 2350 quick attach loader usually bring 5k. So the 100hp 766 gasser was all but a gimme for 2k.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just finished filing the 038 chain with the intention of dropping this dying oak on the edge of the yard. No sooner finish filing and a popup thunderstorms rolled in. Big ole drops. Maybe later...


----------



## svk

3 windows trimmed out so far and I’m on to doors after lunch once I fix one piece of trim that didn’t meet my approval.


----------



## dancan

Happy Day 4 to all you Southerners !!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got as far as pulling out a limb that fell off the above tree a couple summers back. That did what I hoped and cleared a decent path into the tree.


barclays bank store finder

Which revealed this is where past generations tossed cans and scrap.





Too wet to go much farther gonna clean up some brush and go watch fireworks!

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


----------



## James Miller

Todays load from the oak in the woods.
A little work in progress. 
And tomorrow's load ready to be dragged out to the open field to be split and brought home. Taking the kabota for these. Rolled the first load out by hand with the BIL it sucked in this humidity.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Pics James!


----------



## hamish

Great views of the Ford indeed!


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Shed is moved didn't even mess with the trailer. Another buddy brought his dedicated loader and drove it over blind. A true hold my beer kinda job.
> 
> 
> 
> bmo harris hours near me



I read this post and started to laugh . the wife asks what's so funny ?
This afternoon she had called me about a shed fore sale on one of her facebook groups polly 25 miles from home , I explained her the logistics of picking up a shed , hauling it 25 miles and then trying to place it where it should go Lol
Call your buddy and ask how many beer for 25 miles


----------



## dancan

60 on Monday  ,,,,,,,,, 87 at the shop today , polly 90 tomorrow


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Nice Pics James!


Every part of this property is beautiful. Just sold for 2.1 million. Going to see if the new owners are as friendly as the folks there now but not getting my hopes up. 27 acres to scrounge on would be great 30 seconds from home.



hamish said:


> Great views of the Ford indeed!


Doing paperwork tomorrow. Hopefully tomorrow pics will have the ford in it.


----------



## cantoo

James, when you go to see the new owners make sure take some before and after pictures of the work you did. More than likely they will be glad to have you continue to clean up the property. .


----------



## hamish

cantoo said:


> Just Jeff, this one was just off #6 just before Roxy's so about 15 kms south of Tobermory. They moved a bigger one from the same spot earlier in the day. I think I'm going to at least wear gaiters when I cut trees there. I wear ear muffs so the rattle isn't going to be much warning. My loggers pants might be stiff enough to stop the fangs but if I get bit the shite running down my pants leg will smell bad waiting at the hospital.



Dont bother we have em up here too, kind like black bears, just tell em to piss off and respect there right to there land also, youll be fine.


----------



## JustJeff

From what I hear, you pretty much have to step on one to get bit. Or antagonize one. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Or not see it.

When my Dad was in the reserves, to get him ready for WWII, they sent him to VT in the winter and TX in the summer, I can tell you he never returned to either place!

In TX, he said some guy went out to relieve himself in the night and stepped in the wrong place and he did not survive (they must have been mating and he got bit several times). Another guy woke up in the morning to discover one in the sleeping bag with him, but he was very careful and did not get bit.


----------



## svk

That’s one nice thing about being up north. Short of falling through the ice in the winter, there’s not much out in the woods that can kill you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

md1486 said:


> Damn Im happy to dont have thoses in my area ! It's make me hate mosquitos and black fly a bit less.
> We dont have real killer in our woods here in Quebec Canada, black bears are not a big deal. *The real killer is the winter cold. Dont want to get stuck 20 miles into the wood without equipment at -30C*.



I knew a guy who lived and worked in a small town in the Yukon. said that to venture out in the midst of winter's cold... was a _life threatening_ experience. if... and each and every time. like driving alone on the hiway under such conditions. he always went with a back up vehicle if traveling was necessary. all the sidewalks in town had plug in engine block heaters. not sure what would be worse... crank case oil at -45f... or a pan full of bacon grease at 65f...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> We are supposed to have both Copper Heads and Timber Rattlers around here, but I have never seen one in the wild. When my Brother had his house in Garrison, he saw them, but not me.
> 
> I have had people warn me there was one ahead on the hiking trail several times, but they are always gone when I get there.
> 
> I think I have only seen Garter Snakes, Ring Neck Snakes, Water Snakes, Corn Snakes, Black Racers and Black Rat Snakes. Also, once when I was in Scouts we was a Green Snake.
> 
> The Racer's *and Rat Snakes can get 6+ feet.* The Racer's are often not afraid of you, and almost seem friendly. Not so with the Rat Snakes and Water Snakes, very bad dispositions!




MM is right! rat snakes can get long. I have seen them. lil loch ness monsters...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> A guy I work with got bit by a 4' timber rattler. We have a couple of spots here were there are quite a few of them. He is a snake lover and would relocate them when the town gets a call. They are protected here. Anyway it almost killed him and after a couple weeks in the hospital his arm is still in bad shape. I didn't see it but I was told* his hole arm turned black *and he lost a bunch of movement in his hand.



venom in the system is really bad stuff! some worse that others, but in any event... usually not welcomed!

I could post up an image or two, but they are all quite graphic! so... should any pix be desired, just google it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Or not see it.
> 
> When my Dad was in the reserves, to get him ready for WWII, they sent him to VT in the winter *and TX in the summer,* I can tell you he never returned to either place!
> 
> In TX, he said some guy went out to relieve himself in the night and stepped in the wrong place and he did not survive (they must have been mating and he got bit several times). Another guy woke up in the morning to discover one in the sleeping bag with him, but he was very careful and did not get bit.



the US Marines... is the south pacific... WWII... had to endure temps where it was 120f+ in the shade! no cold  for beer-30! but, it was reported, that they din't mind!... only thing worse than warm beer is... no doubt!... no beer! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Nice Pics James!



I liked the grasses where truck parked. is that on ur place JM?


-------------------------------
oic, across the street?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I read this post and started to laugh . the wife asks what's so funny ?
> This afternoon she had called me about a shed fore sale on one of her facebook groups polly 25 miles from home , I explained her the logistics of picking up a shed , hauling it 25 miles and then trying to place it where it should go Lol
> *Call your buddy and ask how many beer for 25 miles *



to drink while hauling?... 

or for payment: services rendered? 

better be sure the _*'slow moving vehicle'*_ sign is easily in view: 

lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Every part of this property is beautiful. Just sold for 2.1 million. Going to see if the new owners are as friendly as the folks there now but not getting my hopes up. *27 acres to scrounge on would be great 30 seconds from home.* Doing paperwork tomorrow. Hopefully tomorrow pics will have the ford in it.



no doubt!! right up there with walking across the street and scrounging oak and pecan!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Or not see it.
> 
> When my Dad was in the reserves, to get him ready for WWII, they sent him to VT in the winter and TX in the summer, I can tell you he never returned to either place!
> 
> In TX, he said some guy went out to relieve himself in the night and stepped in the wrong place and he did not survive (they must have been mating and he got bit several times). *Another guy woke up in the morning to discover one in the sleeping bag with him, but he was very careful and did not get bit*.



almost sounds like _fake news!!_ but... no doubt MM is a truthful guy! lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cut up that small limb. Humidity is insane today. Drenched with sweat and dripping from just a few minutes sawing.



closest mobil station


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> almost sounds like _fake news!!_ but... no doubt MM is a truthful guy! lol



Because Reptiles are cold blooded, they are attracted to warmth. That is why they sun themselves on rocks and pavement during the day, but at night …

I have also seen this is a big problem in parts of India and other poor places where people sleep on the floor.

And you thought your bed was just to keep you comfortable!!!


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I don't miss that about my southern days. We lived in Arkansas and Mississippi, cottonmouth, copperhead, Rattlers of several different types....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ok I will admit this one gave me the willies and has been put off for a long while. Came down and no one was hurt and no equipment was harmed. Though I truly despise the filter flapper choke on the 038!







bank of america branch near here







nearest chase near me





Now its clouding over so gonna shift gears and try to mow some!! Get my heart back in my chest!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> That’s one nice thing about being up north. Short of falling through the ice in the winter, there’s not much out in the woods that can kill you.


idk bout that. Stand still long enuf and it will say "death by mosquitos" on your gravestone.


----------



## dancan

Hit 95 with humidity at my shop today , don't even know what that "Feels Like" temp was ...
Got in a black SUV this afternoon , the sweat started pouring off of me before I closed the door Lol
Last Friday I was burning some kindling and a stick of spruce to get rid of the chill and dampness in the house .
I'd rather be burning spruce


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Same here with the heat. Temp was low 90’s and humidity was in the 90’s also. Didn’t cut any wood, trying to make room for all that white oak. Got a half cord stacked from the previous oak scrounge, another half + to go. Not a bad scrounge for 1 tree and I gave the guy with the backhoe half the trunk for dragging it up to the road. Going to try to go back to the white oak in the morning to finish up the last of the limbs before starting on the trunk, forecast is t-showers.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Been a light drizzle here since I finished mowing. At this rate it will need cutting again Monday.


----------



## James Miller

Few pics from today.
Metal somewhere. Didn't find it with the saw so maybe while I'm splitting.
And the Ford.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Must be other causes of staining like that. Tap root taking up iron or something. I had a hollow oak full of that blue color last fall. Looked like India ink.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 745252
> View attachment 745253
> Few pics from today.View attachment 745254
> Metal somewhere. Didn't find it with the saw so maybe while I'm splitting.View attachment 745255
> And the Ford.


If you really want to know, start splitting that area thin, you’ll find it.


----------



## JustJeff

Hot swampy day in the welding shop today. Haven't done any wood as other priorities have demanded attention. Wandered around the woodpile tonight at sunset. Been busy gathering our gear together for the annual fishing trip with my 3 boys. 3 days chasing walleye and bass on the French river here in Ontario. After that maybe I'll get stacking and moving.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 745252
> View attachment 745253
> Few pics from today.View attachment 745254
> Metal somewhere. Didn't find it with the saw so maybe while I'm splitting.View attachment 745255
> And the Ford.


Nice haul James, it doesn't get much better than that.
Really like the truck, congrats.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hit 95 with humidity at my shop today , don't even know what that "Feels Like" temp was ...
> Got in a black SUV this afternoon , the sweat started pouring off of me before I closed the door Lol
> Last Friday I was burning some kindling and a stick of spruce to get rid of the chill and dampness in the house .
> I'd rather be burning spruce


Dan, even I'd rather be burning spruce than dealing with this heat lol.
I did scrounge up a smaller elm that died at my place, right next to the woodpile .
The Kubota gave it a shove and made it lean a little(away from the drive) then I let the rain wash the stump off a bit, next thing you know it was down. I had to wait a few days to buck it up as I been pretty sick the last couple weeks and I had to use what energy I had to make it to my daughters wedding .
The ported 361 didn't have any problem with that little elm.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ok I will admit this one gave me the willies and has been put off for a long while. Came down and no one was hurt and no equipment was harmed. Though I truly despise the filter flapper choke on the 038!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bank of america branch near here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearest chase near me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its clouding over so gonna shift gears and try to mow some!! Get my heart back in my chest!


Nice work, complacency has no place around those .


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ok I will admit this one gave me the willies and has been put off for a long while. Came down and no one was hurt and no equipment was harmed. Though I truly despise the filter flapper choke on the 038!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bank of america branch near here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearest chase near me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its clouding over so gonna shift gears and try to mow some!! Get my heart back in my chest!


it does feel good some times to choke the hell out of something that scare the crap out of you!! nothing wrong with taking the last few breaths out of an angry ole oak that is bent on destruction and possible death of a firewood gather! lol just don't get to used to choking too many or someone might try and ban your log chain!!!!??? …


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul James, it doesn't get much better than that.
> Really like the truck, congrats.


I like the truck to other then the slipping trans that didn't show up during the test drive . Guy wont answer his phone. Wonder if he will answer his door. 4r100 trans aren't cheap.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I like the truck to other then the slipping trans that didn't show up during the test drive . Guy wont answer his phone. Wonder if he will answer his door. 4r100 trans aren't cheap.


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that.
I helped my daughters mom buy a car one time, only thing I could find wrong with it was the tires wear getting low, he knocked a bit off for them and she bought it. It was at the very top of the price for our market and that vehicle, wasn't but a week later the trans went out, she called him and he paid for a new one .
Hopefully he will make it right, especially if he knew about it.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> I like the truck to other then the slipping trans that didn't show up during the test drive . Guy wont answer his phone. Wonder if he will answer his door. 4r100 trans aren't cheap.


Looks like you are lookin at least 2 grand for a rebuilt one....Good Luck....I feel your pain!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that.
> I helped my daughters mom buy a car one time, only thing I could find wrong with it was the tires wear getting low, he knocked a bit off for them and she bought it. It was at the very top of the price for our market and that vehicle, wasn't but a week later the trans went out, she called him and he paid for a new one .
> Hopefully he will make it right, especially if he knew about it.


I'm hoeing he will atleast help me out. It's not looking good as he wouldn't respond to text or phone calls all day yesterday. 



bear1998 said:


> Looks like you are lookin at least 2 grand for a rebuilt one....Good Luck....I feel your pain!


Trucks not going anywhere. If he wont help with a rebuild it will probably get a BTS or Dorsey stage one setup. Worth the extra grand to have the factory weak links upgraded if I've already got to pull it out and replace.


----------



## MustangMike

MOFO saw day … my Hybrid and 360 both got good workouts dropping two tall Ash trees. The 360 did the limbing and small bucking and the Hybrid did the felling and larger bucking.

The first one was no problem, leaning the correct way, the second one (pictured) was leaning the wrong way and had to be roped. First I determined that my Maadsen Rope pull could move it, then (with a tight rope) I cut the notch and back cut, then pulled it over. I love that rope puller!

It was only about 18" at the base, but very tall. Lots of nice firewood from these two, and it will be good for this year!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh no. I assume your law's the same, caveat emptor.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate Here’s the 490 conversion vid. Had a hard time keeping any saw tuned today, 91 and humidity was 94!!!!! Cut for 1 hour and quit, brought home a trailer load, that’s it. All that’s left for next week is the trunk and the first run of the 9010.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

spotted 4 pecan chunks in this pile just down the street a bit. by time I got it in gear... 3 gone! the ez to split bbq smoker chunks. lol. left the Y. but, I wanted it... imo, nice piece of pecan. pecan smoked chicken is very, very... tasty! and a fav of mine. just done and out of the smoker is a culinary treat!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

real tasty stuff!! just add homemade potato salad and maybe some coleslaw, too... oh, and a  to top it off....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

prob not too many here's _cup-a-tea_... but great for me!  this pile had the oak top that fell out of neighbor's oak tree. not 20+ acres of it, but none the less... only about 5 seconds away... lol. ok, 10!  busted up with small pcs about when hit. bag full of it. passed on that. but the oak is too much for me to pass up. glad to have it. don't need it, but glad to have it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

after 
all, a campfire isn't too choosy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cuttin' a small sapling for some yard work... my CS-271T popped its chain! locked up, jammed into clutch area and bit case... stuck 2 links... hard! bit of a chore to loosed back up, but now smooth. left me with this. guess some more chain work still to do, then sharpen...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cleaned up the front circle... since still have 2 pretty good piles of farwood-to-cut... a treat for the neighbors...   collated; now, one pile more or less to cut and split, another some to split but mostly just cut and stack. down from 3. 80 cu ft cut so far. and stacked. getting close to a full cord. might get close to 2 cords. that would be nice.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

current woodpile I am working on. higher now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

always a campfire!.....


----------



## husqvarna257

It's been in the 90's here, not fun for working in but gotta get the wood in for the year. I drank over 1/2 gallon of grape Sqwincher yesterday and lots of water. Grape Sqwincher tastes better than Gatorade and does the same thing. Horse fly'es are out in droves this year and the Off repelant does not do allot to keep them away, gotta find something better. Today was another hot one so I took a break from the firewood and offed some of our Cornish meat birds. Now I am putting up our old 10 -20 tent frame. I put skids on the bottom to keep wood dry and I am going to get a 16 -20 trap and some conduit pipe for an overhead. The 10 -20 shed is full so I'll use the tent for the rest of the wood this year. No stacking under the tent just tossing it in.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate Here’s the 490 conversion vid. Had a hard time keeping any saw tuned today, 91 and humidity was 94!!!!! Cut for 1 hour and quit, brought home a trailer load, that’s it. All that’s left for next week is the trunk and the first run of the 9010.


Sounds a tad rich to me. Or maybe mines on the ragged edge . Going to order a whole clutch assembly for mine and get it back in action. Just put the parts I don't need on the shelf.


----------



## James Miller

Fiskered up the first load for the Ford today. Not sure why I took the picture from the tailgate. Probly because I was swimming in sweat and wanted to get the truck unloaded and hit the pool.
One for you bug ID folks. Not a wasp/bee/hornet/yellowjacket. Not big enough to be a cicada killer. Never seen one till I started on this last oak. Just kinda hovered around and watched me work.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did some brushing and pulled out 1 limb about 18" all the way. Made 1 wheelbarrow load "of dry enough" dumped in the wood shed. Then 2 buckets to start a wet pile out back.


nbt bank locations





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cuttin' a small sapling for some yard work... my CS-271T popped its chain! locked up, jammed into clutch area and bit case... stuck 2 links... hard! bit of a chore to loosed back up, but now smooth. left me with this. guess some more chain work still to do, then sharpen...
> 
> View attachment 745347
> View attachment 745348


I borked a chain too today. Cutting a hollow twisted grain 10" branch with tension on it. Made to the last little bit where the tension released at wide open throttle. Tossed the chain into the stupid metal hook chain catcher. Wiped out 3 drivers. Was the little 445 husky.

The 011avt came out along with the Jred 2065 and took care of business.

Even with decent equipment tractor, splitter. I'm struggling on the hill. Tractor spins pulling, spins with a load on the bucket. Grounds soft there on a good day. The rains made it maddeningly difficult. Beginning to consider block n tackle have to see if I have enough rope.

Overall a good day aside from my eyes burning from the constant dripping sweat.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Share the bad with the good...

Killed in action drivers!


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Killed in action drivers!


Sad. 

Any chance youhave a spinner / breaker set? Might be able to combine with another damaged loop, or save as future 'donors'. 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> Sad.
> 
> Any chance youhave a spinner / breaker set? Might be able to combine with another damaged loop, or save as future 'donors'.
> 
> Philbert


Still haven't made that move. I'll hang onto it. I hadn't bought any chains for it yet. That was the original!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Sounds a tad rich to me. Or maybe mines on the ragged edge . Going to order a whole clutch assembly for mine and get it back in action. Just put the parts I don't need on the shelf.


It was rich. But between the temp, humidity and today was a bad day for the shakes I just left everything alone.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Thought some of you might enjoy this.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Thought some of you might enjoy this.



How about the brakes?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> Thought some of you might enjoy this.



In high school a buddy had a 4x4 heavy 1/2t painted like that. I had a beater 1/2 2wd ford. I challenged him to a pull after he bragged up his chevy. So out to a field we went back to back. Listening to him blow about how he was gonna pull that Ford in half....

My beater had no rear brakes and as I got in I pushed the brake peddle switch out so the light would not come on...

Needless to say much dirt was thrown and he finally called a draw...

After he had a beverage and some humble pie I spilled the beans.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> How about the brakes?
> 
> Philbert


Back then most things were an option.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 745379
> Fiskered up the first load for the Ford today. Not sure why I took the picture from the tailgate. Probly because I was swimming in sweat and wanted to get the truck unloaded and hit the pool.View attachment 745380
> One for you bug ID folks. Not a wasp/bee/hornet/yellowjacket. Not big enough to be a cicada killer. Never seen one till I started on this last oak. Just kinda hovered around and watched me work.



It's been about 20 years since I saw one but it looks a bit like a Locust Borer. Probably not as it shouldn't be on an oak.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> How about the brakes?
> 
> Philbert


I second this statement. Lots of vehicles can pull way more then there rated for. I towed cars with a 94 Cherokee for awhile. Never had a problem getting things going. Put a 1/2 ton truck behind a Cherokee and it will pull it no problem stopping can be a life changing experience .


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> It's been about 20 years since I saw one but it looks a bit like a Locust Borer. Probably not as it shouldn't be on an oak.


It never landed on the oak. There is a bunch of locust around that area to. So it could be a locust borer.


----------



## James Miller

locust borer￼ 
syrphid fly. I think this is what's in my picture. First one iv seen.


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 745448
> locust borer￼ View attachment 745449
> syrphid fly. I think this is what's in my picture. First one iv seen.


I know we have some big ones up here. Since i was kid n started huntin mushrooms...the old timers called them (mountain hornets).
To me .....the big ones are either japanese giant hornets or cicada killers....either way they do seem to like to fly around fresh cut or split wood. I know when they catch ya off guard....they make ur ahole pucker....
The picture you posted n what ya have there do look alike.....


----------



## JustJeff

Pic from another group I'm in. Our brothers in Ireland getting it done. It would suck not running a saw!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Gonna give this boom a try. Its pretty light duty though more for a garden tractor. But it should help stay out of the scrap pile and put some weight on the tires. Just have to cut shorter logs than usual to keep the resistance down. Lifting them should be a game changer. I hope...


bbva compass bank near me now


----------



## JustJeff

Probably work pretty well. I moved my 24' camper with my tiny bx1870 today. It does a wheelie fairly easy going forward!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Probably work pretty well. I moved my 24' camper with my tiny bx1870 today. It does a wheelie fairly easy going forward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


either a bigger tractor or smaller camper Jeff. Is that sandstone on your house?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The size of these 2 went well. Get them cut n split then gonna work up the top. That can go straight to the wood shed.


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> View attachment 745252
> View attachment 745253
> Few pics from today.View attachment 745254
> Metal somewhere. Didn't find it with the saw so maybe while I'm splitting.View attachment 745255
> And the Ford.


Beautiful truck! Sorry to hear about the trans, hopefully previous owner helps you out.


JustJeff said:


> Hot swampy day in the welding shop today. Haven't done any wood as other priorities have demanded attention. Wandered around the woodpile tonight at sunset. Been busy gathering our gear together for the annual fishing trip with my 3 boys. 3 days chasing walleye and bass on the French river here in Ontario. After that maybe I'll get stacking and moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wow great pics! Beautiful sunset.



Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate Here’s the 490 conversion vid. Had a hard time keeping any saw tuned today, 91 and humidity was 94!!!!! Cut for 1 hour and quit, brought home a trailer load, that’s it. All that’s left for next week is the trunk and the first run of the 9010.



Thank you! Looks like that chain works good. Hope you guys get a break from the heat and humidity soon. Look forward to seeing the 9010 run.


----------



## Logger nate

Tried the new winch out yesterday 
it’s a handy little tool but I’m definitely going to need something bigger. Also going to need bigger batteries, one battery wouldn’t even last a full 30’ pull, and first battery only reached about 1/2 charge by the time second battery died. So went looking for something I didn’t have to winch. Found a nice red fir blow down few miles further up the road
Most of it was on the up hill side of the road. Sure nice to have ported saws here, still have good power at this elevation (7000’) 
Starting to get warm here now (80*) thankful the humidity is low. Was loaded up by about noon so wasn’t too awful hot yet
Found a nice shady spot to take a nap afterwards and stay away from all the weekend traffic, noise, and people as long as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Tried the new winch out yesterday View attachment 745540
> it’s a handy little tool but I’m definitely going to need something bigger. Also going to need bigger batteries, one battery wouldn’t even last a full 30’ pull, and first battery only reached about 1/2 charge by the time second battery died. So went looking for something I didn’t have to winch. Found a nice red fir blow down few miles further up the roadView attachment 745541
> Most of it was on the up hill side of the road. Sure nice to have ported saws here, still have good power at this elevation (7000’) View attachment 745542
> Starting to get warm here now (80*) thankful the humidity is low. Was loaded up by about noon so wasn’t too awful hot yetView attachment 745543
> Found a nice shady spot to take a nap afterwards and stay away from all the weekend traffic, noise, and people as long as possible.


That looks like mountain lion habitat.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> either a bigger tractor or smaller camper Jeff.[emoji23] Is that sandstone on your house?


They call it " designer stone". Lol, I call it different shaped bricks. It's made locally.
https://shouldice.ca/






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> That looks like mountain lion habitat.


There’s a few around, I’ve only seen one in 12 years here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> it’s a handy little tool but I’m definitely going to need something bigger. Also going to need bigger batteries, one battery wouldn’t even last a full 30’ pull, and first battery only reached about 1/2 charge by the time second battery died.


Might be worth experimenting with a block/pulley at the log. It does mean the drill is winding twice as much line, but batteries might be happier enough with the lower amp draw to last longer. But that's just a hunch. Could be you only move the log half as far before the batteries die.


----------



## 95custmz

Logger nate said:


> There’s a few around, I’ve only seen one in 12 years here.


The ported chainsaws must be scaring them off. LOL


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Might be worth experimenting with a block/pulley at the log. It does mean the drill is winding twice as much line, but batteries might be happier enough with the lower amp draw to last longer. But that's just a hunch. Could be you only move the log half as far before the batteries die.


Thank you for the idea.
Yeah might be worth a try, might try running drill in 1st instead of 2nd, did I mention I’m impatient, lol. This time of year I don’t like being out past mid day, too hot and horse flys are out. Thinking this fall I’ll have better conditions to work with it, cooler and if there’s snow logs should pull much easier, that’s part of problem they drag hard on dry ground and get hung up easy. Trees slide pretty good on snow you can see trees shaking at bottom of hill when tree hits them  
And the snow flying..


----------



## Logger nate

95custmz said:


> The ported chainsaws must be scaring them off. LOL


Lol! The 562 is one of the loudest saws I’ve ran, it sounds good


----------



## JustJeff

The prodigal axe returns. Over a year ago my son borrowed the small axe for a camping trip with friends. It never came back. Until last week. It had apparently spent the year outdoors playing with the wild axes before returning to captivity. It was my dad's. We called it a hand axe because despite its 15" handle, it has a full 2 1/2 lb head and is quite handy for camping due to its compact size. A two handed swing can still be used. Anyway, I spent a few minutes cleaning it up and giving the handle a quick sand and rub with linseed oil. Glad to have dads axe back, maybe I'll let the same boy have it again one day.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Good vid @Logger nate. Did that tree make it clear to the bottom of the hill and was that an access road at the bottom?


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Beautiful truck! Sorry to hear about the trans, hopefully previous owner helps you out.
> 
> Wow great pics! Beautiful sunset.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looks like that chain works good. Hope you guys get a break from the heat and humidity soon. Look forward to seeing the 9010 run.


Help with the trans not looking. Truck goes to a family friends shop tomorrow for diagnostic work. Trans cooler was packed full of mud figure over heating is what hurt it. Cleaned all the mud out and the temps stay down about 30* lower now but something is wrong with the clutches or torque converter causing the slipping.


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> The prodigal axe returns. Over a year ago my son borrowed the small axe for a camping trip with friends. It never came back. Until last week. It had apparently spent the year outdoors playing with the wild axes before returning to captivity. It was my dad's. We called it a hand axe because despite its 15" handle, it has a full 2 1/2 lb head and is quite handy for camping due to its compact size. A two handed swing can still be used. Anyway, I spent a few minutes cleaning it up and giving the handle a quick sand and rub with linseed oil. Glad to have dads axe back, maybe I'll let the same boy have it again one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wow, that’s pretty cool, glad it came back.



Dahmer said:


> Good vid @Logger nate. Did that tree make it clear to the bottom of the hill and was that an access road at the bottom?


Thank you. It did, it stopped in those small green trees at the bottom, access road is just to the right.



James Miller said:


> Help with the trans not looking. Truck goes to a family friends shop tomorrow for diagnostic work. Trans cooler was packed full of mud figure over heating is what hurt it. Cleaned all the mud out and the temps stay down about 30* lower now but something is wrong with the clutches or torque converter causing the slipping.


Hope it’s an easy fix, good luck. Rest of the truck sure looks nice.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Wow, that’s pretty cool, glad it came back.
> 
> 
> Thank you. It did, it stopped in those small green trees at the bottom, access road is just to the right.
> 
> 
> Hope it’s an easy fix, good luck. Rest of the truck sure looks nice.


Thank you. It's in good shape otherwise. Guy had one of the hand held tuners and from what I've been reading there hard on the transmissions. I'll be setting it back to stock for sure.


----------



## KiwiBro

It sucks when working alone and the log keeps getting stuck on the way up. A skidding cone or plastic drum really makes a difference. A pity it took me about 500 trees into a 700 tree job to work that out.


----------



## Cowboy254

There's a funnel web spider in there. I think I'll just put it straight in the heater.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Trees slide pretty good on snow you can see trees shaking at bottom of hill when tree hits them
> And the snow flying..



Love it. That's the way to move weight far and fast.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> There's a funnel web spider in there. I think I'll just put it straight in the heater.
> 
> View attachment 745628


Got bit a few days ago by unseen spider. Woke 1am sat with uncontrollable shakes, by 5am felt like been run over by a bus. Didn't connect it to the bite BC no swelling or redness...until Sunday arvo. If not better in another day it's off to doc again. Never any probs like skin infections and now twice in three months.


----------



## svk

Jeez, that is no fun!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got wings? Down to last sharp 3/8th 72dl 20" chain and it does. Never used this one before. Got it from a guy in a "sharpened bundle deal" should get me by.


----------



## James Miller

@Dahmer are you near cochranton PA? It's out above Pittsburgh theres a shop there called Warren diesel shop that has a good reputation for building upgraded 4r100s. Going to talk to them about a trans. If I go with them figure I'll just drive out and pick it up and maybe stop by if your close.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

At a stand still. Tractor battery isn't taking a charge. Date is 7/09 so 10 years added water a couple times. Checked again all cells covered. Had charger on overnight not much hope its coming back. It started several times yesterday but had to jump it the last time.

Battery was $125 in 09 at John Deere. I know of cheaper but 10 years is hard to beat if they are the same quality today. Gonna give it another hour or so then maybe jump it. I just want to get the big end if that oak up the hill before it rains and shuts me down. But if it dies pulling hard there it will sit so... Murphy's Law and all we all know how this can go.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> @Dahmer are you near cochranton PA? It's out above Pittsburgh theres a shop there called Warren diesel shop that has a good reputation for building upgraded 4r100s. Going to talk to them about a trans. If I go with them figure I'll just drive out and pick it up and maybe stop by if your close.


I know where it’s at, about 2 1/2 hours nne of me.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> @Dahmer are you near cochranton PA? It's out above Pittsburgh theres a shop there called Warren diesel shop that has a good reputation for building upgraded 4r100s. Going to talk to them about a trans. If I go with them figure I'll just drive out and pick it up and maybe stop by if your close.


You up?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got another half cord of the red oak stacked and still have this much left to stack so I’m happy, this from the power outage scrounge down the road that the guy pulled the trunk out with his backhoe and I gave him half the trunk. That white oak I’m working on will be way more.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Kinda done with wood for a couple days. Wife and I are heading to the Ark Encounter in Kentucky for a few days. It took 3,300,000 board feet to build it and all the exterior wood came from New Zealand, you have a hand in this @KiwiBro? Its’s Radiata Pine.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got wings? Down to last sharp 3/8th 72dl 20" chain and it does. Never used this one before. Got it from a guy in a "sharpened bundle deal" should get me by.


IMO those chains work pretty darn well for safety chains. I hear they are very temperamental if the depth gauges aren't done properly though.


----------



## turnkey4099

Perfect day yesterday, took 4 saws to work up a big willow, MS193T, MS362, MS441, Husky T435. Came home early with every one on the disabled list:

New 193 would not idle and runnin rich (I should have adjusted it myself bus since I was headed for dealer...), MS362 pinched badly and bar smoked hot enough I could smell chips smoke when I tried to use it after rescue, Husky top handle shut off switch died so had to choke to shut it off...which resulted in a flooded condition...which required 4-5 pulls to restart. That got old when doing it every minute or two . MS441 threw chain, my fault, resulting in destroying the rim sprocket and a bearing. 

100 mile roundtrip to the dealer came home with a 100$ and a bit bill, new 20" chain, new 20" bar and the fixins' on the 362. Husky still needs to go to that dealer for the part (on order),

Other than the loss of a day, not all that bad though, I didn't get to unload the truck ...but then I'll have to do that tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> Perfect day yesterday, took 4 saws to work up a big willow, MS193T, MS362, MS441, Husky T435. Came home early with every one on the disabled list:
> 
> New 193 would not idle and runnin rich (I should have adjusted it myself bus since I was headed for dealer...), MS362 pinched badly and bar smoked hot enough I could smell chips smoke when I tried to use it after rescue, Husky top handle shut off switch died so had to choke to shut it off...which resulted in a flooded condition...which required 4-5 pulls to restart. That got old when doing it every minute or two . MS441 threw chain, my fault, resulting in destroying the rim sprocket and a bearing.
> 
> 100 mile roundtrip to the dealer came home with a 100$ and a bit bill, new 20" chain, new 20" bar and the fixins' on the 362. Husky still needs to go to that dealer for the part (on order),
> 
> Other than the loss of a day, not all that bad though, I didn't get to unload the truck ...but then I'll have to do that tomorrow


Just be glad that wasn’t a “good” day.


----------



## husqvarna257

Cowboy254 said:


> There's a funnel web spider in there. I think I'll just put it straight in the heater.
> 
> View attachment 745628



Isn't that a deadly spider? Saw some kid on a nature show in the ER room in some hospital due to a bite. 



KiwiBro said:


> Got bit a few days ago by unseen spider. Woke 1am sat with uncontrollable shakes, by 5am felt like been run over by a bus. Didn't connect it to the bite BC no swelling or redness...until Sunday arvo. If not better in another day it's off to doc again. Never any probs like skin infections and now twice in three months.



Yikes hope you get better.



Dahmer said:


> View attachment 745708
> View attachment 745709
> Got another half cord of the red oak stacked and still have this much left to stack so I’m happy, this from the power outage scrounge down the road that the guy pulled the trunk out with his backhoe and I gave him half the trunk. That white oak I’m working on will be way more.



Can't help but notice your chicken coop. Looks like there is still grass in there. Is it portable? Mine devour any greens and leave bare ground.

Had a new one today, baby voles that were nesting in a log. It had a soft core full of wet wood chips, couldn't decide why it was chips and not dust like ants leave. When it was split my wife saw the tiny baby voles. I had to " relocate" them to the woods. 
I weighed up one of our processed meat chickens and it was 11 lbs. Still have 4 more to process later, might get a 13 lb bird out of them.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@husqvarna257 Not portable, the coop has a fenced in area about 20’x30’ attached. Those are weeds that the chickens won’t eat. All are laying chickens, Austrolope and Buff Orpington.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Kinda done with wood for a couple days. Wife and I are heading to the Ark Encounter in Kentucky for a few days. It took 3,300,000 board feet to build it and all the exterior wood came from New Zealand, you have a hand in this @KiwiBro? Its’s Radiata Pine.


Well I never thought I'd see the day someone built a full scale Noah's Ark out of our pine. I wonder how traditional the building techniques are. I mean that pine would need to be treated for starters.

However, it's typical of the clueless, short-sighted morons selling out future generations here to export most of our logs and lumber thus the majority of the value and jobs offshore. Their breathtakingly insouciant disregard for NZ's future lead many of them to plunge a further step down the value chain by selling the forests to foreigners too. Future generations have every right to spit on the graves of many in my generation of kiwis.


----------



## chilly460

Chatted with a tree service that cut down a big pine for me this month and they said they can drop logs when they’re in the area. Standing dead maple should work out nice and can’t beat having it dropped at my door


----------



## muddstopper

Logger nate said:


> Tried the new winch out yesterday View attachment 745540
> it’s a handy little tool but I’m definitely going to need something bigger. Also going to need bigger batteries, one battery wouldn’t even last a full 30’ pull, and first battery only reached about 1/2 charge by the time second battery died. So went looking for something I didn’t have to winch. Found a nice red fir blow down few miles further up the roadView attachment 745541
> Most of it was on the up hill side of the road. Sure nice to have ported saws here, still have good power at this elevation (7000’) View attachment 745542
> Starting to get warm here now (80*) thankful the humidity is low. Was loaded up by about noon so wasn’t too awful hot yetView attachment 745543
> Found a nice shady spot to take a nap afterwards and stay away from all the weekend traffic, noise, and people as long as possible.


I think you just confirmed what I already suspected. The drill winch might be a handy tool to have around, but battery life isnt going to get the job done if you have a lot of work to do.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> You up?


Yep! What's sleep?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> IMO those chains work pretty darn well for safety chains. I hear they are very temperamental if the depth gauges aren't done properly though.


svk your spot on in this super dirty hardwood it did great.





Still have the big fuglys left to cut up.







closest bbva compass bank

Here is the wedges I saved from a big twisty oak last fall. I like it when nature provides!





If anyone was wondering yeah I stalled the old girl... Trying to pull the main trunk up. Made it part way! So I cut that *Y* and grabbed a side terminal battery and a couple bolts and vise grips! Made it work to finish the day pulled the last out!! Now it can rain all it wants!


----------



## Be Stihl

Dahmer said:


> Kinda done with wood for a couple days. Wife and I are heading to the Ark Encounter in Kentucky for a few days. It took 3,300,000 board feet to build it and all the exterior wood came from New Zealand, you have a hand in this @KiwiBro? Its’s Radiata Pine.



It’s an epic site! Close to me as I live in KY. That is a very good venture for the family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Be Stihl said:


> It’s an epic site! Close to me as I live in KY. That is a very good venture for the family!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How close? Any Dolkita or Echo for sale? lol


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> How close? Any Dolkita or Echo for sale? lol


We had a great time when we went down a few yrs ago. I wasn't able to find to many deals down there on saws, although I did sell one when I was down there .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> svk your spot on in this super dirty hardwood it did great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the big fuglys left to cut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closest bbva compass bank
> 
> Here is the wedges I saved from a big twisty oak last fall. I like it when nature provides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone was wondering yeah I stalled the old girl... Trying to pull the main trunk up. Made it part way! So I cut that *Y* and grabbed a side terminal battery and a couple bolts and vise grips! Made it work to finish the day pulled the last out!! Now it can rain all it wants!


Vise grips FTW .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> We had a great time when we went down a few yrs ago. I wasn't able to find to many deals down there on saws, although I did sell one when I was down there .


I have the herd just where I want it so I’m not looking to sell. Not really looking to buy but if the right deal comes along...........


----------



## Cowboy254

husqvarna257 said:


> Isn't that a deadly spider?



Yeah, but you don't let little things like that stop you. 

Key points however, spiders don't do much when they're out of the sun and temps are below 14°C. Today was overcast and top of 9°C. He wasn't inside the house long enough to warm up and get busy, and when he did warm up it was a few hundred degrees to many.


----------



## KiwiBro

End of day 4 and think have turned the corner. It's not visibly getting better, but isn't getting worse, aching gone, chills gone, lymphatic system while still working hard isn't overloaded.



One oddball symptom this time around is the complete lack of appetite. Have averaged about half a regular meal each of the last four days. But sleeping and generally doing bugger all doesn't burn many calories anyway so unfortunately not much weight loss.

Mate is a beekeeper and recently started producing Manuka honey that tested as having a UMF rating over 20, which is getting into medical grade territory, so I've been using that the last two days and seems to be doing the job while my body mops up the rest of the damage. Time will tell though. But if it saves me a trip to the doc and another round of antibiotics, everybody wins.


----------



## farmer steve

Get better soon @KiwiBro. I think i'd have the ambulance on speed dial just in case.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks for the well wishes fellas.


----------



## svk

It’s been hot and dry here. I reseeded a portion of my yard last night and it was supposed to rain today but of course it is sunny. Go figure. Hopefully later today or I need to get a hose and pump to water the lawn.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll just leave this here for yall...


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I'll just leave this here for yall...


What are we looking at here


----------



## James Miller

Looks like a tw200. Just pick it up?


----------



## Dave Hadden

Couple of weeks ago pal Joe calls and says he's arranged for the processor operator to do up a bit of firewood for him out where they are hauling from and he needs a hand to load his pickup and bring the wood home.

"Sure," says I. "See you soon."

Here is what we found when we arrived at the show.





We loaded two loads of rounds and hauled them to Joe's place. Note the weather and it was dryer than a popcorn fart too.

The next day we took mauls, axes and splitting wedges to quarter the rounds in order to load them more easily. It was still hot as could be.

We took two loads again.

The processor makes cutting a pile like this easy as pie, but we were astonished at the logs he cut to make firewood, given there was lots of scruffier wood available at a quick glance. Apparently the operator likes Joe, who drives logging truck, so he picked good wood for him.

Here's the processor.




The next day we added two bodies to the crew and finished off the pile of rounds, splitting them all by hand before loading them up.

Here's what we ended up with in Joe's yard.



After splitting it further and stacking it in the shed we deduced we had a bit over three cords.

And not a single chainsaw involved.

You guys must be Luddites. 


(Just a joke on a chainsaw forum.) 




Take care.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I have the herd just where I want it so I’m not looking to sell. Not really looking to buy but if the right deal comes along...........


The herd here has been multiplying even though I sold a few, they just keep coming, I've certainly got spares lol.


----------



## Philbert

Dave Hadden said:


> Couple of weeks ago pal Joe calls and says he's arranged for the processor operator to do up a bit of firewood for him out where they are hauling from and he needs a hand to load his pickup and bring the wood home. . . . Here is what we found when we arrived at the show.



Mods! This in no way qualifies as 'Scrounging'!

Philbert


----------



## Dave Hadden

Philbert said:


> Mods! This in no way qualifies as 'Scrounging'!
> 
> Philbert




Geeze, sorry about the chainsaw joke. 

Party pooper. 





Take care.


----------



## dancan

Dave Hadden said:


> Couple of weeks ago pal Joe calls and says he's arranged for the processor operator to do up a bit of firewood for him out where they are hauling from and he needs a hand to load his pickup and bring the wood home.
> 
> "Sure," says I. "See you soon."
> 
> Here is what we found when we arrived at the show.
> 
> View attachment 745942
> 
> 
> 
> We loaded two loads of rounds and hauled them to Joe's place. Note the weather and it was dryer than a popcorn fart too.
> 
> The next day we took mauls, axes and splitting wedges to quarter the rounds in order to load them more easily. It was still hot as could be.
> 
> We took two loads again.
> 
> The processor makes cutting a pile like this easy as pie, but we were astonished at the logs he cut to make firewood, given there was lots of scruffier wood available at a quick glance. Apparently the operator likes Joe, who drives logging truck, so he picked good wood for him.
> 
> Here's the processor.
> 
> View attachment 745944
> 
> 
> The next day we added two bodies to the crew and finished off the pile of rounds, splitting them all by hand before loading them up.
> 
> Here's what we ended up with in Joe's yard.
> 
> View attachment 745946
> 
> After splitting it further and stacking it in the shed we deduced we had a bit over three cords.
> 
> And not a single chainsaw involved.
> 
> You guys must be Luddites.
> 
> 
> (Just a joke on a chainsaw forum.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.





Philbert said:


> Mods! This in no way qualifies as 'Scrounging'!
> 
> Philbert



I dunno Philbert , I think that qualifies as a "SCORE !" in my books , now if it had been split and delivered at no charge ...


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi !
You might want to get a pint from this guy across the drink from you , I read that he's done wonders !!!
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...den-arm-who-saved-millions-of-lives-1.4667135

Get well real soon .


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi , here's a vid showing a few different ways to get wood on the ground .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi , here's a vid showing a few different ways to get wood on the ground .



That husky looks like it handles nice, or is that a Milwaukee Dan lol.
Ive seen that tool(first one) used in some other videos, one was a 572 video, maybe the husky suppliers have them in stock.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi !
> You might want to get a pint from this guy across the drink from you , I read that he's done wonders !!!
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...den-arm-who-saved-millions-of-lives-1.4667135
> 
> Get well real soon .


Good on that bloke. He's made a difference for sure. 



dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi , here's a vid showing a few different ways to get wood on the ground .



I know it gets cold over there but that bar shrinkage is alarming. They must be the sensitive new age version of saws.


----------



## dancan

I asked him about that first tree pusher in the vid , he made it himself so I've asked him if he still uses it or retired it for the second one in the vid which is store bought .
I might have to make a version like his Lol
I did think of sending him my condolences on his choice of saws  But I figured that wood be in poor diplomatic taste


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> I asked him about that first tree pusher in the vid , he made it himself so I've asked him if he still uses it or retired it for the second one in the vid which is store bought .
> I might have to make a version like his Lol
> I did think of sending him my condolences on his choice of saws  But I figured that wood be in poor diplomatic taste


Norwood Sawmills offers a similar tool.


----------



## KiwiBro

useful for the small and tall stuff when its hard to get a wedge in the backcut, but I can't see the point of dragging one of those pushers around otherwise. Am I missing something?


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> useful for the small and tall stuff when its hard to get a wedge in the backcut, but I can't see the point of dragging one of those pushers around otherwise. Am I missing something?


It's a style thing. Popular in Scandinavian countries. Most people work with what they are taught.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Looks like it could easily become a flying object. Not quite a weapon of mass destruction but...


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> Norwood Sawmills offers a similar tool.



It's the red one that they use in thee vid , Saywer Rob has one . 



KiwiBro said:


> useful for the small and tall stuff when its hard to get a wedge in the backcut, but I can't see the point of dragging one of those pushers around otherwise. Am I missing something?





Philbert said:


> It's a style thing. Popular in Scandinavian countries. Most people work with what they are taught.
> 
> Philbert



Look at the size of their trees , it suites what they are cutting and fits with about 90% of what I have in my area .
I'd like to be cutting monsters all day but I'm in a mostly no split/one split area .
I like the log tong setup to pull a tree down


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Monsters are over rated!


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> What are we looking at here





James Miller said:


> Looks like a tw200. Just pick it up?


Yep!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> It's the red one that they use in thee vid , Saywer Rob has one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the size of their trees , it suites what they are cutting and fits with about 90% of what I have in my area .
> I'd like to be cutting monsters all day but I'm in a mostly no split/one split area .
> I like the log tong setup to pull a tree down



Horses for courses for sure


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Horses for courses for sure



I forgot to mention that they had already stomped out their bad spiders Lol
Would permethrin treated clothing act as a deterrent/killer on spiders like they do for ticks and skeeters ?


----------



## hamish

KiwiBro said:


> useful for the small and tall stuff when its hard to get a wedge in the backcut, but I can't see the point of dragging one of those pushers around otherwise. Am I missing something?


Likewise, kinda practical but why? Damn near like bringing a Stihl to the bush


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I forgot to mention that they had already stomped out their bad spiders Lol
> Would permethrin treated clothing act as a deterrent/killer on spiders like they do for ticks and skeeters ?


Spiders are just spidering. It's up to me to check for them and treat 'em with more respect. Got away without even considering them for all my life, until the last three months of them evening the score a little. So, from now on I'll be a bit more careful.


----------



## KiwiBro

hamish said:


> Likewise, kinda practical but why? Damn near like bringing a Stihl to the bush


Easier to sneak up on trees with the 395, when they are preoccupied laughing at the stihl?


----------



## woodchip rookie

now thats funny


----------



## svk

Well we got several hours of rain/drizzle today. So my seed should be doing well.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> now thats funny


Yeah urban wood will have metal but hopefully you didn't slice and dice that whole, imminently slab-able log? Not that we haven't all done it at some point but surely there's a higher purpose for that one than firewood?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I think they left those biggins cuz half the trunk was rotted out...i got the good end.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Between showers got the big stuff cut into rounds and started splitting. Did the 1st piece with the axe (nod to forefathers?). Then got the splitter going. Didn't get far at least 20 rounds left.


----------



## Philbert

*Things I learned at my STIHL dealer today:*

• They have the STIHL top handle, battery powered chainsaw (*MSA 160 T*) in stock. But only 1 !!! So they are '_available_', but may not be '_available_'. Weighed the same _with_ a battery as an MS 201 _without_ fuel (10 pounds) on a postal scale in the store.

• They are unable to get any more *MS 241* saws (STIHL Midwest or STIHL USA decision?)!

• They stock *PS* chain (full chisel, 'Picco' / 3/8" low profile) as well as the *PS3* (reduced kickback) version: about $19 for a 55 DL loop.

• Also, a rep told me that they will be discontinuing the *HT133* pole saws and going back to the *HT131* saws.

Each of these has been the subject of supply rumors that I have heard.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> *Things I learned at my STIHL dealer today:*
> 
> • They have the STIHL top handle, battery powered chainsaw (*MSA 160 T*) in stock. But only 1 !!! So they are '_available_', but may not be '_available_'. Weighed the same _with_ a battery as an MS 201 _without_ fuel (10 pounds) on a postal scale in the store.
> 
> • They are unable to get any more *MS 241* saws (STIHL Midwest or STIHL USA decision?)!
> 
> • They stock *PS* chain (full chisel, 'Picco' / 3/8" low profile) as well as the *PS3* (reduced kickback) version: about $19 for a 55 DL loop.
> 
> • Also, a rep told me that they will be discontinuing the *HT133* pole saws and going back to the *HT131* saws.
> 
> Each of these has been the subject of supply rumors that I have heard.
> 
> Philbert


Glad they still stock PS. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## svk

Well I’m getting real close to being done with my trim project. Just need to do the ceiling perimeter with 1x2 in the main part of the cabin and two 1x2’s in the guest bedroom. Finally.


----------



## MustangMike

I continued work on the Table I'm building for my Hunting Cabin. I put a light coat of epoxy on the two pedestal legs (4" X 18" X 29") and stained the rest of the underside of the table.

Then the hard part, luckily my big neighbor Chris helped me flip it. After the pics I cut both ends flush and caulked all cracks. If the weather holds, I plan to sand it and epoxy the top to look just like the legs.

It is 2 1/8" thick and measures 7.5' by 46/47". The two live edge boards are Black Oak, and the center board and pedestal legs are Red Oak.

This is the biggest project I've done, I'm stoked! Was going to do 4 - 4 X 6 legs, but before I started cutting I figured the 2 pedestals would be easier and look/work better. I like the look!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> I continued work on the Table I'm building for my Hunting Cabin. I put a light coat of epoxy on the two pedestal legs (4" X 18" X 29") and stained the rest of the underside of the table.
> 
> Then the hard part, luckily my big neighbor Chris helped me flip it. After the pics I cut both ends flush and caulked all cracks. If the weather holds, I plan to sand it and epoxy the top to look just like the legs.
> 
> It is 2 1/8" thick and measures 7.5' by 46/47". The two live edge boards are Black Oak, and the center board and pedestal legs are Red Oak.
> 
> This is the biggest project I've done, I'm stoked! Was going to do 4 - 4 X 6 legs, but before I started cutting I figured the 2 pedestals would be easier and look/work better. I like the look!


Shooting bench next up?


----------



## MustangMike

The second sitting bench will be next! And, my Fish + Game Club also wants a sitting bench!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I continued work on the Table I'm building for my Hunting Cabin. I put a light coat of epoxy on the two pedestal legs (4" X 18" X 29") and stained the rest of the underside of the table.
> 
> Then the hard part, luckily my big neighbor Chris helped me flip it. After the pics I cut both ends flush and caulked all cracks. If the weather holds, I plan to sand it and epoxy the top to look just like the legs.
> 
> It is 2 1/8" thick and measures 7.5' by 46/47". The two live edge boards are Black Oak, and the center board and pedestal legs are Red Oak.
> 
> This is the biggest project I've done, I'm stoked! Was going to do 4 - 4 X 6 legs, but before I started cutting I figured the 2 pedestals would be easier and look/work better. I like the look!


Very nice!!!

I want to do a live edge table for my office. Someday!


----------



## bigfellascott

We went out today to cut a load of wood for a friend, he had his rebuilt 45 Husky along for the ride, it went great which was pleasing to see.


----------



## svk

Well I had some “Craigslist laughs” photos to post but the cell service has gone down the toilet lately up here so I’ll do that in town.

Going to pick up some more trim boards later and hopefully finish that project this evening.

Then back to firewood. Still want to bring 8 cords home plus I owe 4 1/3 cords to one friend and a 1/2 cord to another.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Mentally I'm in firewood mode. Unfortunately I have a bathroom sink relocation project (for accessibility) brewing. Then I committed to a transmission swap in a Vibe next week. A small loader job hoisting some scrap steel. Oldest daughter's wedding in September is weighing in from time to time. Then there is a lovely young widow who's attention I seek...


----------



## Philbert

*Sitting at my computer, next to the window . . . 
*
Hear a loud sound, like someone dismantling a wooden deck with a big hammer.

Look out and see a 10" diameter limb fall about 40 feet from a silver maple, onto my neighbors's garage, taking the power line out with it.

Clear, sunny day. No wind. No obvious provocation



Philbert


----------



## svk

Silver maple are snakey like that. Especially those big limbs that grow nearly horizontal.


----------



## svk

You go scrounge it after the power co leaves?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> You go scrounge it after the power co leaves?


They are waiting for the insurance company (it's on their garage roof). I have no room to store any more wood (!)




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Always liked CCR … Do you know what record they hold???


----------



## KiwiBro

Does anyone know anyone in Kansas, around Bushton, that enjoys a courtesy beverage and has the time to go pay a manufacturer a visit to iron out a few kinks in the matrix please? I think a face to face will sort out whether a particular business is worth me dealing with or staying far away from. But I'd really like to know if any poor attitude is coming from the business owner and filtering on down through the 9 or so staff, or if the owner just has a rotten apple in the barrel and may be interested to know so they can sort their **** out. Any help appreciated.


----------



## dancan

I scrounged up a free Shinny 360 tonight , it's gonna need a piston but at least it came with 2 good Stihl chains


----------



## MustangMike

I sanded it outside, but did the epoxy in the garage, as rain was predicted (and came a few hours later).

I'm pleased with the way it came out, especially considering I had to "un cup" the two outside boards.

A tip for anyone using the Ultra Clear Epoxy (I learned the hard way). Pour all of it on your wood as fast as you can.

When I was doing the legs, I made enough for both legs, did one and then tried to do the other, but the epoxy was hard already!

When you pour it on the wood table surface, you have more than twice as much time to work with it. Must be a chemical reaction when you leave it in the container.


----------



## MustangMike

Since no one responded to the record that CCR holds … they had the most top ten hits w/o ever having a #1!!!

A lot of times they had a great song, and for whatever reason, it just stayed at #2!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

About half done splitting. 1 good day and I will be done except cleanup. Lots of boxies I'd like gone in there.





Mosquito count was insane so I made a little wet oak on coals smoke to clear em out. Works pretty good if ya don't mind the stank.


----------



## chilly460

Got to exercise the new Cs590 and 372xp last night, hard maple is nasty if you get into knots or the stump flare so did some noodling, but very easy once into the straight grain pieces


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I sanded it outside, but did the epoxy in the garage, as rain was predicted (and came a few hours later).
> 
> I'm pleased with the way it came out, especially considering I had to "un cup" the two outside boards.
> 
> A tip for anyone using the Ultra Clear Epoxy (I learned the hard way). Pour all of it on your wood as fast as you can.
> 
> When I was doing the legs, I made enough for both legs, did one and then tried to do the other, but the epoxy was hard already!
> 
> When you pour it on the wood table surface, you have more than twice as much time to work with it. Must be a chemical reaction when you leave it in the container.


Less chance of thermal runaway that way too 
Looking good Mike. Any shots of the underside please?


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> I'll just leave this here for yall...



Id love a good woods bike like that[emoji847].


Nice man.


My dream woods toy is an argo 8x8


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

I want this on my pickup somehow







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> I want this on my pickup somehow



Couple of other options:

Tree Machine Filing Clamps
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/

Wilton Hitch Vise
https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/s/atv-all-terrain-vise/

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Mate sent me this the other day, knowing I was sick...and he was fishing.
I may have edited it a wee bit.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Less chance of thermal runaway that way too
> Looking good Mike. Any shots of the underside please?



A pic of the underside, and a scale drawing of my inletting (1" deep).


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> A pic of the underside, and a scale drawing of my inletting (1" deep).


Thanks Mike. Are the top pieces epoxied together or can they move independently? Are the cross braces glued/epoxied?

I ask because I've never seen an exterior table stay put even when the cross braces are glued, especially if the top pieces are laminated so it's one big area. I've always allowed them to move, so maybe that's why I've never seen 'em stay put  Will be very keen to learn how your one works out after a few years of use and weather.

Looks good!


----------



## Cowboy254

sixonetonoffun said:


> Mentally I'm in firewood mode.
> 
> Then there is a lovely young widow who's attention I seek...



Firewood can wait a bit then. The firewood scrounging thread is the most appropriate place to provide progress reports.

Go you good thing .


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Mate sent me this the other day, knowing I was sick...and he was fishing.
> I may have edited it a wee bit.
> View attachment 746460



Who would do that to a poor bed-ridden bloke? 

Well, yes, we all would. 

[Cricket World Cup derail] Hey, you guys will have 25 million extra supporters for Sunday's match after we got thumped last night. Credit where it's due @LondonNeil, England were way too good for us all round in the semi. However, Aussies and Kiwis might squabble and fight but when it comes to the crunch, we have to stick with our brothers over the ditch. Go New Zealand!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Who would do that to a poor bed-ridden bloke?
> 
> Well, yes, we all would.
> 
> [Cricket World Cup derail] Hey, you guys will have 25 million extra supporters for Sunday's match after we got thumped last night. Credit where it's due @LondonNeil, England were way too good for us all round in the semi. However, Aussies and Kiwis might squabble and fight but when it comes to the crunch, we have to stick with our brothers over the ditch. Go New Zealand!


Yeah mate, we all know the poms are about the worst winners imaginable. Utterly unbearable. So hopefully we get up over 'em in the final.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks Mike. Are the top pieces epoxied together or can they move independently? Are the cross braces glued/epoxied?
> 
> I ask because I've never seen an exterior table stay put even when the cross braces are glued, especially if the top pieces are laminated so it's one big area. I've always allowed them to move, so maybe that's why I've never seen 'em stay put  Will be very keen to learn how your one works out after a few years of use and weather.
> 
> Looks good!



Sorry, I posted more detail on another forum.

Everything is glued together with Loctite PL Premium (3X). It does not match the wood color, but is very strong.

In addition, about every 6" on the board seams I drill a small pocket hole (5/16) and angle in a 2" deck screw. The screws hold things in place, as PL Premium will expand when it dries (24 hrs), and you don't want it pushing things a part. PL Premium alone is strong enough to hold everything, but the cross pieces are very important to keep the wood from cupping. (The one piece pedestals also help with that). This wood was not quarter sawn, and wants to cup on the center line.

I flattened both of the end pieces by cutting the back 3/4 through with the circular saw, glueing (with PL Premium), clamping, then screwing (same procedure as seams). Worked very well. Just monitor for "flat" as you tighten the clamps. (see pic)

Pedestals and cross braces are also glued with the PL Premium, and fastened with 3" deck screws.


----------



## svk

Again, very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> *Things I learned at my STIHL dealer today:*
> 
> • They have the STIHL top handle, battery powered chainsaw (*MSA 160 T*) in stock. But only 1 !!! So they are '_available_', but may not be '_available_'. Weighed the same _with_ a battery as an MS 201 _without_ fuel (10 pounds) on a postal scale in the store.
> 
> • They are unable to get any more *MS 241* saws (STIHL Midwest or STIHL USA decision?)!
> 
> • They stock *PS* chain (full chisel, 'Picco' / 3/8" low profile) as well as the *PS3* (reduced kickback) version: about $19 for a 55 DL loop.
> 
> • Also, a rep told me that they will be discontinuing the *HT133* pole saws and going back to the *HT131* saws.
> 
> Each of these has been the subject of supply rumors that I have heard.
> 
> Philbert


We don't have a dealer in town but there are 2 in Isanti. Am gonna hit the JD dealer version for the tractor battery, couple chains and drool on a few saws. The CO-OP has Husky down there might swing in there for some small parts.


----------



## Be Stihl

Well, I went back and reinstalled my wood stove. I put it in during winter so a few things were left out such as chimney liner insulation and a proper block off plate. So I got the supplies and insulated the liner, insulated the block off plate I fabricated from 16ga SS. Installed 6” more of stove pipe to bring it out away from the fireplace opening more. Replaced the rope gaskets and got a Tea Kettle to put some moisture in the air. 
Now I’m just waiting to see if the extra work pays off. Last winter the stove would put off some serious heat but it was contained in the living room and a lot was heating the masonry. I only have 1,000 feet to heat but have vaulted ceilings so I hope that the upgrade in insulation will allow a more efficient burn and better heat throughout the house.
Anyway, I owe a great deal to all of you here. For when I started this whole wood heat process I was ignorant of so much. I have learned from reading - what type saw to buy, wood to cut, how to CSS, properly use my time and energy to save money and enjoy it at the same time! Huge Thanks to you all!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> I'll just leave this here for yall...


No wood on the back rack??
Nice bike, I like the hitch hauler too.


MustangMike said:


> I continued work on the Table I'm building for my Hunting Cabin. I put a light coat of epoxy on the two pedestal legs (4" X 18" X 29") and stained the rest of the underside of the table.
> 
> Then the hard part, luckily my big neighbor Chris helped me flip it. After the pics I cut both ends flush and caulked all cracks. If the weather holds, I plan to sand it and epoxy the top to look just like the legs.
> 
> It is 2 1/8" thick and measures 7.5' by 46/47". The two live edge boards are Black Oak, and the center board and pedestal legs are Red Oak.
> 
> This is the biggest project I've done, I'm stoked! Was going to do 4 - 4 X 6 legs, but before I started cutting I figured the 2 pedestals would be easier and look/work better. I like the look!





MustangMike said:


> I sanded it outside, but did the epoxy in the garage, as rain was predicted (and came a few hours later).
> 
> I'm pleased with the way it came out, especially considering I had to "un cup" the two outside boards.
> 
> A tip for anyone using the Ultra Clear Epoxy (I learned the hard way). Pour all of it on your wood as fast as you can.
> 
> When I was doing the legs, I made enough for both legs, did one and then tried to do the other, but the epoxy was hard already!
> 
> When you pour it on the wood table surface, you have more than twice as much time to work with it. Must be a chemical reaction when you leave it in the container.


Wow that is really nice Mike!


----------



## steved

I've had a busy few weeks that haven't included firewood...as hot as it has been, it's been pretty far out of my mind.

I sold my 1953 Dodge M37 project last weekend, figured I'd never get around to restoring it. Went to a military family in Virginia, he wanted one since he was seven.

I decided that I could handle a project that just needed TLC, so I've decided to find a 1st generation Dodge Cummins. And that hunt has taken my time...think I found one, just got to get time to look it over. Want a toy I can drive and use...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> [Cricket World Cup derail] Hey, you guys will have 25 million extra supporters for Sunday's match after we got thumped last night. Credit where it's due @LondonNeil, England were way too good for us all round in the semi. However, Aussies and Kiwis might squabble and fight but when it comes to the crunch, we have to stick with our brothers over the ditch. Go New Zealand!



hmm, we started slow and have improved over the tournament but still time to throw it away!


----------



## svk

Hey guys. That picture of dude with the bull moose in the skidding harness that circles the internet....is that actually Clint or were guys just joking about that?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished splitting!





Guesstimate 1.5 cords with the 4 bucket loads I hauled out back. Not bad for what was essentially 1/2 of a tree.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Hey guys. That picture of dude with the bull moose in the skidding harness that circles the internet....is that actually Clint or were guys just joking about that?


I always figured it was @mainewoods. How else wood you scrounge wood in Maine when snow is a$$hole deep to a moose?


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> hmm, we started slow and have improved over the tournament but still time to throw it away!


The black caps have perfected the art of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. Should be an interesting game.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Does anyone know anyone in Kansas, around Bushton, that enjoys a courtesy beverage and has the time to go pay a manufacturer a visit to iron out a few kinks in the matrix please? I think a face to face will sort out whether a particular business is worth me dealing with or staying far away from. But I'd really like to know if any poor attitude is coming from the business owner and filtering on down through the 9 or so staff, or if the owner just has a rotten apple in the barrel and may be interested to know so they can sort their **** out. Any help appreciated.


It's only 1257 miles, 19 hours 3 minutes. I'd drive out for a good beer. No Fosters mind you. It's an OK beer, but for an extended drive, I want a GOOD beer.


----------



## rarefish383

steved said:


> I've had a busy few weeks that haven't included firewood...as hot as it has been, it's been pretty far out of my mind.
> 
> I sold my 1953 Dodge M37 project last weekend, figured I'd never get around to restoring it. Went to a military family in Virginia, he wanted one since he was seven.
> 
> I decided that I could handle a project that just needed TLC, so I've decided to find a 1st generation Dodge Cummins. And that hunt has taken my time...think I found one, just got to get time to look it over. Want a toy I can drive and use...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was looking for a nice 1st gen Cummins for a long while. I found a 92 or 93 that had been garaged since new, club cab, 4X4, power every thing. 36,000 original miles. Looked like absolute brand new. The eldery guy that owned it had a 2" ball on the bumper and pulled a small travel trailer with it. I watched it on ebay for several days and it had 41 bids and was up over $18,000. I went away for the weekend and forgot to hit "watching" so I never saw what the end price was. Nice ones bring good money. I like that old M37 also.


----------



## dancan

steved said:


> I've had a busy few weeks that haven't included firewood...as hot as it has been, it's been pretty far out of my mind.
> 
> I sold my 1953 ...
> I decided that I could handle a project that just needed TLC, so I've decided to find a 1st generation Dodge Cummins. ....
> Want a toy I can drive and use...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Call Nate , he'll find you a nice F250 ,,,


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> It's only 1257 miles, 19 hours 3 minutes. I'd drive out for a good beer. No Fosters mind you. It's an OK beer, but for an extended drive, I want a GOOD beer.


Thanks for that offer but I couldn't send you nearly 20 hrs on a wild goose chase. If you are ever heading in that direction though or know anyone closer please sing out. Haha, I don't blame you on that Fosters. There are far better drops for sure.

I found an email addy for, I suspect, the owner's daughter yesterday and fired off a somewhat frustrated 'please explain' message and nothing back so far. Basically I think orders outside USA are in the too-hard basket for them (our different power supply might be more than they want to deal with). I guess they don't need the $. Either that or their level of customer service is going to run the business into the ground.

Funny thing is, in the same state is another USA manufacturer of similar equipment who has been great to deal with so far, so there's another option if I keep getting the cold sholder. I just hope the owner of the first business with staff ignoring me is aware of how prospects are being treated. If they know and don't give a rat's then that one thing, but if they don't know and the business is suffering then they should be told.


----------



## 95custmz

The scrounged pile is getting bigger. Time to break out the fiskars and fire up the splitter! [emoji16]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Took down two Red Maples and one Ash this morning, nothing huge, but they were all leaning the wrong way and had to be pulled over. (same location as last week). Good thing I finished in the morning, because on the 15 min ride home it poured! Then, minutes later, it is hot as heck and the roads dried up.

I grabbed a 22 and went range, it's covered!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

How come nobody ever suggests wearing chaps for splitting?





Maybe someday...


----------



## Philbert

Hey! Maybe think about chaps for splitting?

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Hey! Maybe think about chaps for splitting?
> 
> Philbert


These days that's sexist.
#MeToo


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> How come nobody ever suggests wearing chaps for splitting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someday...



Yep. I even tried it but they ae hot, clumsy, etc. My doctor who has treated me several times for leg infections from such damage tells me to wear them. I have scabs almost all the time from using my shins as a backstop.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I even tried it but they ae hot, clumsy, etc. My doctor who has treated me several times for leg infections from such damage tells me to wear them. I have scabs almost all the time from using my shins as a backstop.


Yeah I could see it being an issue. Especially if on warfarin or with diabetes ect... Even baseball shin guards get hot and would catch on every little twig. 

My chaps are the red kind should really make it a force of habit to wear em this time of year. But honestly in cooler weather with overalls on it seems redundant.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Gonna give this boom a try. Its pretty light duty though more for a garden tractor. But it should help stay out of the scrap pile and put some weight on the tires. Just have to cut shorter logs than usual to keep the resistance down. Lifting them should be a game changer. I hope...
> 
> 
> bbva compass bank near me now



nice lil rig! as u say, better there than the scrap pile... am working on a vintage folding step stool bit of a POS... wobblyMAX... but, while no wood in screw holes... lol... and even the small screws require vise grips... lol... will be a nice go to seat when I get tired out trimming fence lines and want to sit for a spell. scrounged it off the street headed for the dump. had it a while. now it has a purpose. better a seat than in the dump. some tuff going... every screw hole has to have wooden plug fitted and glues in. time for new fasteners... and new holes. lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice lil rig! as u say, better there than the scrap pile... am working on a vintage folding step stool bit of a POS... wobblyMAX... but, while no wood in screw holes... lol... and even the small screws require vise grips... lol... will be a nice go to seat when I get tired out trimming fence lines and want to sit for a spell. scrounged it off the street headed for the dump. had it a while. now it has a purpose. better a seat than in the dump. some tuff going... every screw hole has to have wooden plug fitted and glues in. time for new fasteners... and new holes. lolView attachment 746743
> View attachment 746744
> View attachment 746745


Tenacious!


----------



## svk

Chaps while splitting, and watching!!!

You guys remember CTYank? The guy that used to come around here who had all of the answers and hated anything splitting tool besides German splitting mauls and Council Tool products.

A bunch of guys were watching someone split with the Leveraxe at a GTG several years back, there was old John standing way too close, running his mouth about how the axe was crap and his stuff was better. Well he took a flying split right to the shin and from what I’m told, the rest of the crowd nearly died from trying to control their laughter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Tried the new winch out yesterday View attachment 745540
> it’s a handy little tool but I’m definitely going to need something bigger. Also going to need bigger batteries, one battery wouldn’t even last a full 30’ pull, and first battery only reached about 1/2 charge by the time second battery died. So went looking for something I didn’t have to winch. Found a nice red fir blow down few miles further up the roadView attachment 745541
> Most of it was on the up hill side of the road. Sure nice to have ported saws here, still have good power at this elevation (7000’) View attachment 745542
> Starting to get warm here now (80*) thankful the humidity is low. Was loaded up by about noon so wasn’t too awful hot yetView attachment 745543
> Found a nice shady spot to take a nap afterwards and stay away from all the weekend traffic, noise, and people as long as possible.



beautiful country!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> There's a funnel web spider in there. *I think I'll just put it straight in the heater.*
> 
> View attachment 745628



put a small side of oak in mr Brutus other day... the ants scattered. nest tucked down tight in a fold. I flipped it over to be direct on fire's coals... to help them!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got wings? Down to last sharp 3/8th 72dl 20" chain and it does. Never used this one before. Got it from a guy in a "sharpened bundle deal" should get me by.



I still have to fix my small saw's chisel...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Tenacious!



lol, the QB said yesterday about  thirty... 'omg  you have worked on _that_... all afternoon!' 

think she bought the need for an ez seat to sit down on at times up country... well, sorta! 

junk to some, treasure to others... perfect lil folding seat, imo... utility grade!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> At a stand still. Tractor battery isn't taking a charge. Date is 7/09 so 10 years added water a couple times. Checked again all cells covered. Had charger on overnight not much hope its coming back. It started several times yesterday but had to jump it the last time.
> 
> Battery was $125 in 09 at John Deere.* I know of cheaper but 10 years is hard to beat* if they are the same quality today. Gonna give it another hour or so then maybe jump it. I just want to get the big end if that oak up the hill before it rains and shuts me down. But if it dies pulling hard there it will sit so... Murphy's Law and all we all know how this can go.



10 years is awesome battery life! but at least since I am sure its diesel... once running and if bat dies... ignition won't. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Perfect day yesterday, took 4 saws to work up a big willow, MS193T, MS362, MS441, Husky T435. Came home early with every one on the disabled list:
> 
> New 193 would not idle and runnin rich (I should have adjusted it myself bus since I was headed for dealer...), MS362 pinched badly and bar smoked hot enough I could smell chips smoke when I tried to use it after rescue, Husky top handle shut off switch died so had to choke to shut it off...which resulted in a flooded condition...which required 4-5 pulls to restart. That got old when doing it every minute or two . MS441 threw chain, my fault, resulting in destroying the rim sprocket and a bearing.
> 
> 100 mile roundtrip to the dealer came home with a 100$ and a bit bill, new 20" chain, new 20" bar and the fixins' on the 362. Husky still needs to go to that dealer for the part (on order),
> 
> *Other than the loss of a day,* not all that bad though, I didn't get to unload the truck ...but then I'll have to do that tomorrow



always something! and never at a convenient time. lol. I hate having to go to town when up country farming... always shoots away the afternoon!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Isn't that a deadly spider? Saw some kid on a nature show in the ER room in some hospital due to a bite. Yikes hope you get better. *Can't help but notice your chicken coop.* Looks like there is still grass in there. Is it portable? Mine devour any greens and leave bare ground.
> Had a new one today, baby voles that were nesting in a log. It had a soft core full of wet wood chips, couldn't decide why it was chips and not dust like ants leave. When it was split my wife saw the tiny baby voles. I had to " relocate" them to the woods. I weighed up one of our processed meat chickens and it was 11 lbs. Still have 4 more to process later, might get a 13 lb bird out of them.



I did, too! I liked it...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 10 years is awesome battery life! but at least since I am sure its diesel... once running and if bat dies... ignition won't. lol


Still on the gas but yeah I don't think it makes spark with a clapped out battery. The charging systems not doing anything. At least the old mags make their own spark. I oughta put a 1- wire on it But they just don't look right.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> *Spiders are just spidering. It's up to me to check for them* and treat 'em with more respect. Got away without even considering them for all my life, until the last three months of them evening the score a little. So, from now on I'll be a bit more careful.



got a Spider Stick [thin branch i cut] at my front gate. leep it laced on side of gate... the corn spiders seem to like to build a web there in gate. a swipe of the wand and web relocated.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The second sitting bench will be next! And, my Fish + Game Club also wants a sitting bench!



me, too! I need a sitting bench, but it has to be portable. well, seat more so than a bench... ok, a mini-bench! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well I had some “Craigslist laughs” photos to post but the cell service has gone down the toilet lately up here so I’ll do that in town.
> 
> Going to pick up some more trim boards later and hopefully finish that project this evening.
> 
> Then back to firewood. *Still want to bring 8 cords home plus I owe 4 1/3 cords to one friend and a 1/2 cord to another*.



sounds like you have your agenda well planned out there svk - wish I could help you... then we could hang out at the lake...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> _Sitting at my computer, next to the window . . . Hear a loud sound, like someone dismantling a wooden deck with a big hammer. _
> Look out and see a 10" diameter limb fall about 40 feet from a silver maple, onto my neighbors's garage, taking the power line out with it.*Clear, sunny day. No wind. No obvious provocation *Philbert




I know all about things like that! all I can say is, as for me, too, glad no one was under it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Silver maple are snakey like that. Especially those big limbs that grow nearly horizontal.



mine was horizontal - 10 degrees or so. ok for 150 years... then said, "i have had it!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Always liked CCR* … Do you know what record they hold???



echos the '70s nicely....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I sanded it outside, but did the epoxy in the garage, as rain was predicted (and came a few hours later).
> 
> I'm pleased with the way it came out, especially considering I had to "un cup" the two outside boards.
> 
> A tip for anyone using the Ultra Clear Epoxy (I learned the hard way). Pour all of it on your wood as fast as you can.
> 
> When I was doing the legs, I made enough for both legs, did one and then tried to do the other, but the epoxy was hard already!
> 
> When you pour it on the wood table surface, you have more than twice as much time to work with it. Must be a chemical reaction when you leave it in the container.



I see why everyone wants one. nice! definitely National Park hardy! I like the simplicity of the design...


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Chaps while splitting, and watching!!!
> 
> You guys remember CTYank? The guy that used to come around here who had all of the answers and hated anything splitting tool besides German splitting mauls and Council Tool products.
> 
> A bunch of guys were watching someone split with the Leveraxe at a GTG several years back, there was old John standing way too close, running his mouth about how the axe was crap and his stuff was better. Well he took a flying split right to the shin and from what I’m told, the rest of the crowd nearly died from trying to control their laughter.



It was my Nephew swinging the splitting Axe, and when John started to complain about getting hurt, I asked why he was not wearing proper safety gear, which helped with the crowd's response a bit.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> I want this on my pickup somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



an outdoor vise is nice. solidly portable given the need... even nicer. I modded up an outdoor mount for this small 3 1/2" vise of mine recently. post was there. in concrete. sometimes dust in the shop just wonlt work... lol. it is a _fair weather only_ application... lol


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> an outdoor vise is nice. solidly portable given the need... even nicer. I modded up an outdoor mount for this small 3 1/2" vise of mine recently. post was there. in concrete. sometimes dust in the shop just wonlt work... lol. it is a _fair weather only_ application... lol
> 
> View attachment 746751


Why not mount it to a piece of 2x2 steel and make it slip into the receiver on the truck? Take it off when not needed...my one winch is this way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Think ford learned something about keeping a trans cool between 7.3 and 6.0 trucks. Stock cooler was very much clogged. Trans stays under 140 with new cooler unless I'm crawling in stop and go traffic.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> Why not mount it to a piece of 2x2 steel and make it slip into the receiver on the truck? Take it off when not needed...my one winch is this way. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



good idea! hadn't thot about that, but like the idea. I'll look into it... might make it _in-place_... I can run vertical and overhead!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It was my Nephew swinging the splitting Axe, and when John started to complain about getting hurt, I asked why he was not wearing proper safety gear, which helped with the crowd's response a bit.


I would have given anything to have been there


----------



## H-Ranch

Broke out the old wood splitter today to get through the pile of knotty rounds that were left from my pine scrounge a while back. And when I say old I mean it's probably past it's 45th birthday. Took 10 pulls to get it going as I don't think I've used it in almost 2 years. It ain't pretty. It ain't powerful. But it does what I need it to do and the price was right.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ran the 9010 yesterday, wife had paperwork to do at the church so no vid yet, still lots of big trunk so next week she can vid the saw running. I will say I only made about 10 cuts but it’s a monster. I had the 36” bar buried and it never slowed down. Went out this morning to load some of the rounds with the winch.
I’ll post a vid later of the winch in action.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Old school. Works great.


----------



## muddstopper

How well do you like that badlands winch. I think it is currently on sale for $299 and I have been thinking about getting one. Reading reviews, folks either love them or hate them. I suspect the haters are running them longer than duty cycle and burning them up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

muddstopper said:


> How well do you like that badlands winch. I think it is currently on sale for $299 and I have been thinking about getting one. Reading reviews, folks either love them or hate them. I suspect the haters are running them longer than duty cycle and burning them up.


For the money it’s a great buy. No complaints.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too! I need a sitting bench, but it has to be portable. well, seat more so than a bench... ok, a mini-bench! lol




I don't have s stool to sit on...yet, but I did finally hang a 2 step step-stool on the side of the PU rack. Age needs some adjustments to do things.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Winching the rounds onto the trailer. The 84 year old that I cut wood for wanted to help so I let him run the winch remote, he was super cautious and kept stopping to make sure nothing snagged. Better than being reckless.


----------



## Philbert

This is the one I like:


Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Sorry, I posted more detail on another forum.
> 
> Everything is glued together with Loctite PL Premium (3X). It does not match the wood color, but is very strong.
> 
> In addition, about every 6" on the board seams I drill a small pocket hole (5/16) and angle in a 2" deck screw. The screws hold things in place, as PL Premium will expand when it dries (24 hrs), and you don't want it pushing things a part. PL Premium alone is strong enough to hold everything, but the cross pieces are very important to keep the wood from cupping. (The one piece pedestals also help with that). This wood was not quarter sawn, and wants to cup on the center line.
> 
> I flattened both of the end pieces by cutting the back 3/4 through with the circular saw, glueing (with PL Premium), clamping, then screwing (same procedure as seams). Worked very well. Just monitor for "flat" as you tighten the clamps. (see pic)
> 
> Pedestals and cross braces are also glued with the PL Premium, and fastened with 3" deck screws.


Thanks for that extra info Mike. There was a very good write-up comparing almost all of the commonly available modern glues, in a woodworking magazine a while back. Can't put my mouse on it now but essentially all were stronger than the wood fibres. I couldn't tell on my phone the other day but I see squeeze out of the PL glue on my computer now. Like you say, colour is neither here nor there under the table where nobody is going to see.

Your table looks even better on the computer screen compared to my phone. The pedestals are a clean look. It's going to be great to learn if the wood fibres around the glue are strong enough to resist the ongoing cupping forces not to mention the seasonal dimension variations. The epoxy will help shed water but that's one big block of laminated wood and the rain that falls in the middle is unlikely to shed off the ends/sides. Honestly, I don't know, just suspect it may not handle it in the long run. I hope I'm wrong. It's not like there'll ever be a catastrophic failure given the way you've rebated/tenon-ed the connections, but just that I've never seen anything glued cross-grain in that fashion not go it's own way in the long run. I spy a learning opportunity for me so hopefully we can get some anniversary updates as the years roll by.

Was it a conscious decision to lay all the boards with the rings orientated so the heart was pointing down? I've always done it the other way around, trying to reduce cupping. The way I remember is to let the timber smile (rings form a smile rather than a frown). Obviously provided there is no punky heart/pith wood that's going to rot if exposed to the weather.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 746752
> Think ford learned something about keeping a trans cool between 7.3 and 6.0 trucks. Stock cooler was very much clogged. Trans stays under 140 with new cooler unless I'm crawling in stop and go traffic.



James, whats the update on the trans? Diagnosis? Rebuild or replace??


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> James, whats the update on the trans? Diagnosis? Rebuild or replace??


How's the scrounging going in this neighbor? Looks like you've been getting some rain.


----------



## Multifaceted

A buddy and I dropped an old, tired Black Locust. Not the biggest I've seen, but pretty big. Still living, but barely hanging on. Lots of dead branches, maybe 80' tall. Counted the growth rings at around 58-65, so close to the end of its lifespan. Some of it near the top is a little punky, but got a fair amount of firewood plus bases for to use as anvil mounts for the both of us!


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> How's the scrounging going in this neighbor? Looks like you've been getting some rain.



Steve, LOTS of rain for sure here in the Philadelphia area. Next week it looks like even more rain as the remnants of Barry move North and soak us for three days.

I’ve been busy with the start of teaching summer school and the demolition of our 16x31 20,000 gallon in-ground pool that was built in the 70’s.

As far as scrounging, not a ton going on. I have a fellow in a neighboring town two miles away in a half million dollar plus home who is going to give me a cord of seasoned wood when I remove two brush piles for him. He also has a fallen cherry tree that I can cut and take as well. Easy flip for me as I sell all the wood I scrounge.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> James, whats the update on the trans? Diagnosis? Rebuild or replace??


Still don't think its 100%. But keeping it cool will help me keep it together while I save up for a replacement down the road. Not having to replace it right now leaves me with the funds to still make the tail of the dragon/Randies GTG in October. Thought I was going to have to scrap the trip till next year.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Still don't think its 100%. But keeping it cool will help me keep it together while I save up for a replacement down the road. Not having to replace it right now leaves me with the funds to still make the tail of the dragon/Randies GTG in October. Thought I was going to have to scrap the trip till next year.



Any help from the previous owner?


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Any help from the previous owner?


Nope.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Oh to have a bandsaw mill and the support equipment to run it.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Nope.



Karma goes full circle. For someone to sell a vehicle with a known problem and be totally unresponsive to you after you reach out is terrible. You are a good person James.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wife saw the shape of one of the “rounds” and wanted a couple 2” thick slabs to burn a mural into them. Any tips for storing and drying them? Told her it would be a minimum of a year before she could start finishing them.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> The epoxy will help shed water but that's one big block of laminated wood and the rain that falls in the middle is unlikely to shed off the ends/sides.



This is going to be an indoor table, if it were going outside I would have spaced the boards like a picnic table.

I have seen ones with the live edge the other way, but I thought this way looked better, and if the wood stays stable (and I think it will now that it is built) it won't really matter.

I will keep you posted how it holds up over time, but obviously being inside will help.

I did a similar work bench for my Step Son almost a year ago (2 piece Black Oak) and it is holding up just fine so far. (re post of pics). I has a semi transparent stain instead of epoxy.


----------



## KiwiBro

Ha, somewhere along the line I assumed it was going outside. My mistake.


----------



## MustangMike

I would put something flat and a weight on them to keep them from warping, but don't know if extensive checking can be stopped. Maybe just fill in the checks after?

I am toying with doing some White Oak and Elm rounds, but have not yet played with them.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 746837
> Wife saw the shape of one of the “rounds” and wanted a couple 2” thick slabs to burn a mural into them. Any tips for storing and drying them? Told her it would be a minimum of a year before she could start finishing them.


I cut a few 2" or so pieces off a big white oak for my brother. They cracked up real bad after a year in his adic. Wish i knew how to stop it. They would have made nice table tops for the deck at the cabin.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I cut a few 2" or so pieces off a big white oak for my brother. They cracked up real bad after a year in his adic. Wish i knew how to stop it. They would have made nice table tops for the deck at the cabin.


I think you need to cut them much thicker, paint the ends then let them fully dry before resawing.


----------



## KiwiBro

Can't seem to get an angle that shows how much these things sparkle. You'll have to take my word that it's goosebumply good.


----------



## Benjo

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 746837
> Wife saw the shape of one of the “rounds” and wanted a couple 2” thick slabs to burn a mural into them. Any tips for storing and drying them? Told her it would be a minimum of a year before she could start finishing them.



It's tough to keep them from cracking, but there's plenty of info available online. The most accepted method is to use pentacryl, but adding end sealer (anchorseal etc.) is also sometimes recommended. Perhaps most important is to dry them SLOWLY, meaning in a cool basement with no sun, no air movement, not a lot of space around them, perhaps with cardboard taped onto both sides. Smaller pieces can be put in a cardboard box to help slow down drying. The pentacryl instruction specifically state that wood stabilized with pentacryl can be burned, so no worries there.

I just made a few 22"eastern red cedar cookies today that looked neat, so I have one in a trash bag soaking in a gallon of pentacryl for around 4 days (or longer, doesn't hurt anything to soak for a long while)

Eastern red cedar has been pretty stable in my experience, I made a heap of cookies for my neighbor who was making a walkway his wife saw in pinterest and used various species. Spruce cracked like pac-man, as did red and white oaks. most of the red and sugar maples did better, elm and beech too. Didn't have any ash but I assume it would do well. The crazier the grain the less they cracked, but some kinda ended up like potato chips.

Matt Cremona has a good video on his experiments with pentacryl and/or anchor seal: https://www.mattcremona.com/urban-logging/sawing/cutting-and-drying-cookies?cntxt=date


----------



## MustangMike

They look just great!!! Hate to think of all the time that goes into one of them!

My big table is a much cruder production, and it just seemed to steal my time!

Luckily, I mixed just the right amount of epoxy when I did the top (a rare thing), but I was very stressed that I would not have quite enough, or that it would become unworkable before I was done.

The top surface itself isn't that bad, but doing the 4 sides, especially the live edge ones, can really stress you out!

The little plastic squeegee type thing they give you seemed to be the only tool to use, and using that on the non horizontal surfaces is a challenge.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> *I don't have s stool to sit on...yet, but I did finally hang a 2 step step-stool on the side of the PU rack*. Age needs some adjustments to do things.



even with the steps out of mine, I did a test run with it this afternoon now that I have realigned its purpose. instead of it being used to go up... I think it will be just dandy... for me to use it to sit down... on it! lol. I have a couple bleacher seats. prob will try out as to if they can add any useable utility...


_age_: I agree with you tk ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> *Can't seem to get an angle that shows how much these things sparkle.* You'll have to take my word that it's goosebumply good.
> View attachment 746860



looks good! I think the hinges say just about everything you mite need to say regarding _sparkle!_ lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

other nite I had to go scrounging at midnight! snooze or loose. holiday was over and city still had not picked up some good campfire wood along side of street. I really was interested in one main limb, but ended up making 4 more stops, too. I was pretty sure city would be by Monday. sure 'nuff... almost din't make it home. seems cotter key jumped ship. glad wheel dint come off. omg. u can see missing items in pix... anyways... 2/3rds or so of 10 cu ft. timing is everything!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I noticed this jay the other day... zoomed in, did a 270 then whomph! and it was spread eagle in the dust. just stayed motionless. long enuff to get camera. wondered why? then thot couple days later... prob had just been in bird bath on other side of house. first time to see one bit the dust! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my sit down stool project may be a bit wobbly still... but not quite as bad as a good hard stop in my car and dance the shimmy! pal and I put on some new rotors. imo, not a homeowner DIY job! turned out super, but then... he is an exp'd Cert mechanic. found a bad sidewall slice, so road hazard bot me a new tire. new rotors, brakes, tire, rotate and balance... car rolls like new now!

hot out but still under the shade... guess we was genuine _shade tree_ mechanics! lol


----------



## turnkey4099

Hottest day of year so far, 87. Supposed to be 81 here tomorrow but that is in the afternoon. I have about 16 big rounds (up to 36") to noodle down to loadable sizes tomorrow. Leave early come back about noon. My old legs are turning out to be the limiting factor this year. The give out at about the 3 hour mark, from then on it is sit awhile work a bit, sit down again. Not much gets done in that last hour of my work 'day'. I also find that I can't stand the heat like I used to. Old age is not fun


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I noticed this jay the other day... zoomed in, did a 270 then whomph! and it was spread eagle in the dust. just stayed motionless. long enuff to get camera. wondered why? then thot couple days later... prob had just been in bird bath on other side of house. first time to see one bit the dust! lol
> 
> View attachment 746886



While drinking my morning coffee this little bird was trying to swoop ~n~ soar like a swallow. Soared head long into the back of the pickup. Ants were already working on it! They don't miss much.


----------



## muddstopper

James Miller said:


> Still don't think its 100%. But keeping it cool will help me keep it together while I save up for a replacement down the road. Not having to replace it right now leaves me with the funds to still make the tail of the dragon/Randies GTG in October. Thought I was going to have to scrap the trip till next year.


The Tail of the Dragon, a few pics to remind you of the idiots that ride there. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3272501896101145&set=a.3272501692767832&type=3&theater









Be safe if your going to drive there


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> While drinking my morning coffee this little bird was trying to swoop ~n~ soar like a swallow. Soared head long into the back of the pickup. Ants were already working on it! They don't miss much.


I’m trying to think what species of bird that is.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I’m trying to think what species of bird that is.


I was too. Best guess was young Thrush?


----------



## James Miller

muddstopper said:


> The Tail of the Dragon, a few pics to remind you of the idiots that ride there.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3272501896101145&set=a.3272501692767832&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe if your going to drive there


I've seen the videos/had friends come back with broken bones. Speed limit is 30mph if you push it it can bite you.


----------



## rarefish383

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yeah I could see it being an issue. Especially if on warfarin or with diabetes ect... Even baseball shin guards get hot and would catch on every little twig.
> 
> My chaps are the red kind should really make it a force of habit to wear em this time of year. But honestly in cooler weather with overalls on it seems redundant.


I fall in the category of what my Dad used to say, "Do as I say, not as I do". I tell people to wear chaps, but I don't, I cut firewood and mill in shorts, usually wearing krocks. I mow and weed wack in shorts too. I always have Poison Ivy on my shins. I tried an old pair of my daughters soccer shin guards and they helped a lot with the stone nicks, but the Poison Ivy would get behind them and just rub around. I take 1 baby aspirin daily and that makes me bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I fall in the category of what my Dad used to say, "Do as I say, not as I do". I tell people to wear chaps, but I don't, I cut firewood and mill in shorts, usually wearing krocks. I mow and weed wack in shorts too. I always have Poison Ivy on my shins. I tried an old pair of my daughters soccer shin guards and they helped a lot with the stone nicks, but the Poison Ivy would get behind them and just rub around. I take 1 baby aspirin daily and that makes me bleed like a stuck pig.


I try to wear long pants and safety toed boots when cutting but almost always weed wack in shorts. I’ve had enough close calls with my eyes so I always wear glasses or face shield when operating either. Had a chunk of trimmer blade sling right past my face a few weeks back when I was trying to “just do one thing” with the trimmer and no glasses. Felt like that scene from the Matrix. That was enough. I even wear glasses when I do carpentry.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I try to wear long pants and safety toed boots when cutting but almost always weed wack in shorts. I’ve had enough close calls with my eyes so I always wear glasses or face shield when operating either. Had a chunk of trimmer blade sling right past my face a few weeks back when I was trying to “just do one thing” with the trimmer and no glasses. Felt like that scene from the Matrix. That was enough. I even wear glasses when I do carpentry.


Always wear my Oakly wrap around shooting glasses, they are prescription, so I have too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I refuse to weed whack. Absolutely hate it. I should this year but I won't. Roundup, 2-4D and a splash of Tordon. Call it good.

Have to get my buddy over when he finishes spraying beans. Put a garden hose on his sprayer to put Roundup/Tordon on around the septic system. Works great.

Did 1/2 an acre of sumac (Roundup and Polaris left overs) a couple years ago but never got around to pulling it out and plowing so its come back. Probably won't get to it again this year.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> I refuse to weed whack. Absolutely hate it. I should this year but I won't. Roundup, 2-4D and a splash of Tordon. Call it good.
> 
> Have to get my buddy over when he finishes spraying beans. Put a garden hose on his sprayer to put Roundup/Tordon on around the septic system. Works great.
> 
> Did 1/2 an acre of sumac (Roundup and Polaris left overs) a couple years ago but never got around to pulling it out and plowing so its come back. Probably won't get to it again this year.


I have about an acre of uneven ground around my cabin yard so trimming is a must. Smoothed about 1/4 of it this year with a skid steer and then dragging a screen behind my neighbor’s wheeler. Hoping to do the rest progressively and be able to use a regular mower for it eventually.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> A buddy and I dropped an old, tired Black Locust. Not the biggest I've seen, but pretty big. Still living, but barely hanging on. Lots of dead branches, maybe 80' tall. Counted the growth rings at around 58-65, so close to the end of its lifespan. Some of it near the top is a little punky, but got fair amount of firewood plus bases for to use as anvil mounts for the both of us



like the anvil! is there a story behind it?... is top shiny as in u just maintain it that way, or as a result of how u use it? wondering....


----------



## James Miller

This should pretty much cover it. You dont want to add parts here.


----------



## Griff93

If anyone near Huntsville AL wants some wood, shoot me a pm. I own a tree service and have truckloads of hackberry, maple, etc. We normally cut and split the oak and hickory to sell but everything else is free for the taking.


----------



## LondonNeil

well that cricket was close! all square on 241 runs and England bowled out so it goes to a 'super over'. \england post 16 runs from the 6 balls. NZ chasing need 2 to win from the final ball and....run out with scores level. England win on count back of boundaries!


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> like the anvil! is there a story behind it?... is top shiny as in u just maintain it that way, or as a result of how u use it? wondering....



All that I can tell you is that it's a Peter Wright, and it's old, probably late 1800's. It's a little guy at 85lb, but I scored a good deal on it, mostly because the hardface corners were damaged, then shoddily repaired. I've got a small area at the tail near the hardy hole that has a good sharp corner to fuller, but other than that its in decent condition. It's shiny on the top hardface and horn because I grinded it down flat. Might try and repair it myself, but need some hardfacing wire for the MIG welder and the stones to actually do it without drawing the temper...

My buddies anvil on the other hand, is a beastly 300 lb Hay Budden.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> well that cricket was close! all square on 241 runs and England bowled out so it goes to a 'super over'. \england post 16 runs from the 6 balls. NZ chasing need 2 to win from the final ball and....run out with scores level. England win on count back of boundaries!


I guess that's good.. Who's on first?


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> well that cricket was close! all square on 241 runs and England bowled out so it goes to a 'super over'. \england post 16 runs from the 6 balls. NZ chasing need 2 to win from the final ball and....run out with scores level. England win on count back of boundaries!


Wow. Now that's a game of cricket. Well done England. Well done both teams for putting on such a spectacle.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I guess that's good.. Who's on first?


I don't know?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> I don't know?


Second base.


----------



## James Miller

I see you Rodney.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

It was 93°F with 102° feels like when I mowed earlier. I just cut those small box elders down (and brushed em out) that I clobbered with that oak. Just couldn't keep looking at em. Now the temps dropping, dew points dropping and just got severe thunderstorm alerts. 

Guess we'll find out. I was hoping the lawn would burn and slow down for a while! Even had the AC on for an hour today!

Probably keep working on the small box elders as time permits. Just gonna cut em into poles to feed the buzz saw this fall. Haven't got it out yet but that's no biggie!


----------



## cantoo

Multifaceted, I have a couple of anvils and one is a Peter Wright. Bought them a couple of years ago but seldom use them. I did some banging on them and years of running power nailers etc at work have ruined my right arm. I can't swing a hammer for more than a few minutes and I'm done. My grandson will get them eventually.


----------



## svk

Cleaned the shed and did carpentry projects today. Tonight decided to (start) to load the truck with fire pit wood. It’s still 80 degrees after dark and I’m dripping sweat and radiating heat. I made the mistake of not moving the wood before I seeded my lawn so I’ve had to do a 30 yard uphill wheelbarrow trip for each load and the first 4 loads were another 70 yards down towards the lake. 

8 loads down, 3 to go after this water break.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Cleaned the shed and did carpentry projects today. Tonight decided to (start) to load the truck with fire pit wood. It’s still 80 degrees after dark and I’m dripping sweat and radiating heat. I made the mistake of not moving the wood before I seeded my lawn so I’ve had to do a 30 yard uphill wheelbarrow trip for each load and the first 4 loads were another 70 yards down towards the lake.
> 
> 8 loads down, 3 to go after this water break.


Guessing your in game shape! I did a few light loads up hill about that 30 a few days back. My heart was a beating!

Glad I mowed cause its gonna grow now!


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Guessing your in game shape! I did a few light loads up hill about that 30 a few days back. My heart was a beating!
> 
> Glad I mowed cause its gonna grow now!



I’ve been doing 3-5 hours of physical work after work for weeks and 8-10 hours on weekend days. Except for that one day I got overheated I can go all day. 

Hoping to drop below 200 soon as I’ve been eating a lot better.


----------



## svk

Got it loaded. Good heap and 8.5 foot box with the tommy lift so well over a half cord. 12 heaped wheelbarrow loads. My short box took 8.


----------



## svk

Oh and it’s down to 74 degrees


----------



## svk

Here’s my new saw work bench in the shed at the cabin. Going to make one shelf underneath for tools, another for small saws, and leaky saws go in the sheet metal pan on the floor. As you can see, a few leaky saws already got my floor over the years lol.


----------



## 95custmz

What's the bullsh*t repellant for? LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Took the Grandsons (10 + 12) to the Archery range, they were dying to shoot some dinosaurs!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Can't seem to get an angle that shows how much these things sparkle. You'll have to take my word that it's goosebumply good.
> View attachment 746860



Mate, those are sensational. 



farmer steve said:


> I guess that's good.. Who's on first?



Blernsball equivalent of FS trying to learn about cricket.



It was an amazing final though if you're into cricket. While I was going for the Kiwis, it's nice to see England win their first world cup. Generally they invent all these sports then spend centuries getting beaten by everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Can't imagine this kinda rain for days like you coastal guys get. This has gone down some but that was 2 hours tops.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> What's the bullsh*t repellant for? LOL


Lol!!!! Good catch. 

It’s actually air freshener that my dad received as a gift probably 35 years ago. I save it as a conversation starter.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Can't imagine this kinda rain for days like you coastal guys get. This has gone down some but that was 2 hours tops.


We didn’t get any up here but lots of lightening to the north. I’m hoping it comes today as my grass seed needs it.


----------



## svk

On my way to deliver and stack before it gets hot. Only 70 right now.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

*ATTENTION CENTRAL PA, MECHANICSBURG AREA - FREE WOOD*
There is a pile of free wood in Mechanicsburg PA at the township pool (Soldiers and Sailors Memorial Park), on left side of the football field. It is hardwood (not conifer). I did smell it. I don't think it is oak, possibly Ash, maybe Gum ??? It's big wood ( > 25" dia. in spots) , so bring your big saw.

If I had room for more I would grab it, but my wood space is already over capacity.


----------



## svk

Man it got hot in a hurry. 

Dripping wet to stack that roughly 3/4 cord. Cooling in the AC at KFC right now lol.


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> For the money it’s a great buy. No complaints.


I can second that, my former neighbor had one that he used to drag scrap cars onto his trailer with, it held up well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 746817
> View attachment 746818
> 
> 
> Steve, LOTS of rain for sure here in the Philadelphia area. Next week it looks like even more rain as the remnants of Barry move North and soak us for three days.
> 
> I’ve been busy with the start of teaching summer school and the demolition of our 16x31 20,000 gallon in-ground pool that was built in the 70’s.
> 
> As far as scrounging, not a ton going on. I have a fellow in a neighboring town two miles away in a half million dollar plus home who is going to give me a cord of seasoned wood when I remove two brush piles for him. He also has a fallen cherry tree that I can cut and take as well. Easy flip for me as I sell all the wood I scrounge.


How'd you like the events at Pottstown last Thursday? I drove the turnpike during that deluge...we only got 2.25" at the house, some friends got nearly seven not to far from us.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

steved said:


> I've had a busy few weeks that haven't included firewood...as hot as it has been, it's been pretty far out of my mind.
> 
> I sold my 1953 Dodge M37 project last weekend, figured I'd never get around to restoring it. Went to a military family in Virginia, he wanted one since he was seven.
> 
> I decided that I could handle a project that just needed TLC, so I've decided to find a 1st generation Dodge Cummins. And that hunt has taken my time...think I found one, just got to get time to look it over. Want a toy I can drive and use...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, my Dodge hunt is about over...found what appears to be a really decent one about an hour away. Going to look hard at it Wednesday, probably pull the trigger and bring it home if there is nothing glaringly wrong...1st gen w250.

Need to get some rattle back in my life...this Silverado is too quiet.

I did scope out my Grandfather's place, we are going to have it timbered. About 30 acres of old growth trees, mostly oak, cherry, and maple; most are well beyond 30 inches. It's canopy locked, and it need cut to open it up. I still can't believe how big and tall some of those trees are. Obviously I will end up with the tops and the dead standing that was out produced by the bigger trees.

And finally, my folks decided to hang up the firewood. My father is 75 and would rather be hunting, so they are going to cut an emergency supply (like a cord or two) to store for winter and give up burning fulltime.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

steved said:


> How'd you like the events at Pottstown last Thursday? I drove the turnpike during that deluge...we only got 2.25" at the house, some friends got nearly seven not to far from us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I was in the woods pulling SIM cards from game cameras/scouting in Delaware County ( we get an early archery season here September 21st).I’m a little south of Pottstown, but still quite the storm to say the least!


----------



## md1486

Finally done with fixing the new bought trailer. Put two new 12 ply tires quoted for 2800# each. Axle quoted for 5000#. New tremclad paint, 1-2 welding repair and rebuilt the front storage box, now she can holds 2 chainsaws with 20" bar. Should help me scrounge more wood.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> I was in the woods pulling SIM cards from game cameras/scouting in Delaware County ( we get an early archery season here September 21st).I’m a little south of Pottstown, but still quite the storm to say the least!


Deer season already started here.  Bastiges won't stay out of the sweet corn.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Deer season already started here.  Bastiges won't stay out of the sweet corn.


Saturday my wife was weeding the flower beds and said the dang deer (that's not really what she said) ate all of her Sedum. My neighbor came over throwing a fit that the dang deer (that's not what he really called them) ate all of his wife's Hosta's. Both of them yelled at ME to SHOOT them. We live in a neighborhood of 1-3 acre lots. If I shot a deer in his side yard the bullet would go through the deer, and his house, and the next house. No brick on the sides of our houses. After listening to them rant about the dang deer, I took a load of weeds down in the woods to dump them, and watched all the cute deer in my neighbors back yard. The End.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday my wife was weeding the flower beds and said the dang deer (that's not really what she said) ate all of her Sedum. My neighbor came over throwing a fit that the dang deer (that's not what he really called them) ate all of his wife's Hosta's. Both of them yelled at ME to SHOOT them. We live in a neighborhood of 1-3 acre lots. If I shot a deer in his side yard the bullet would go through the deer, and his house, and the next house. No brick on the sides of our houses. After listening to them rant about the dang deer, I took a load of weeds down in the woods to dump them, and watched all the cute deer in my neighbors back yard. The End.


00 Buckshot. The end.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> 00 Buckshot. The end.


I was thinking 22 Hornet, smaller bang.


----------



## 95custmz

I wanna see page 2100!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

md1486 said:


> Finally done with fixing the new bought trailer. Put two new 12 ply tires quoted for 2800# each. Axle quoted for 5000#. New tremclad paint, 1-2 welding repair and rebuilt the front storage box, now she can holds 2 chainsaws with 20" bar. Should help me scrounge more wood.
> 
> View attachment 747224
> 
> View attachment 747226
> View attachment 747227
> View attachment 747225


That's gonna be a handy unit!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My puddle almost drained... Then about 5pm round 2 rolled in. Wind and small hail but mostly sheets of rain. So far only seeing a very small scrounge. If one more big limb falls off that bad boy it's gonna be firewood!



bank of baroda atm in chennai


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday my wife was weeding the flower beds and said the dang deer (that's not really what she said) ate all of her Sedum. My neighbor came over throwing a fit that the dang deer (that's not what he really called them) ate all of his wife's Hosta's. Both of them yelled at ME to SHOOT them. We live in a neighborhood of 1-3 acre lots. If I shot a deer in his side yard the bullet would go through the deer, and his house, and the next house. No brick on the sides of our houses. After listening to them rant about the dang deer, I took a load of weeds down in the woods to dump them, and watched all the cute deer in my neighbors back yard. The End.


The deer have been coming in at night and eating the Pickeral Rush out of my koi pond.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

So far this is the total from that white oak. If the rains hold off until afternoon tomorrow I’m going to start bucking the trunk. The winch on the truck for getting the wood on and the winch on the quad for dragging wood off have really saved on my back.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

95custmz said:


> I wanna see page 2100!


I probably won’t be around for the page numbers for my bigger saws, 6401, 6421, 7900, 9010. Should’ve bought a Husky!


----------



## rarefish383

Should have collected Homelites. Super 1050 is gone by, 1130G, 2000, Super 2100 any minute.


----------



## Ryan A

Burning some scrounged uglies to make room in the yard after pool demolition is complete. Pool walls were made of cypress and as pics show, well past its checkout date.


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 747352
> View attachment 747351
> Burning some scrounged uglies to make room in the yard after pool demolition is complete. Pool walls were made of cypress and as pics show, well past its checkout date.


What's going to replace it? A new pool or a big ol' fire pit?


----------



## Ryan A

Concrete pads are getting broken up and dumped in as clean fill. Maybe 1 to 2 dumps of fill to top it off and then grade it. Cost to rebuild the existing 16x31 20,000 gallon pool started at 45k and went north of there pretty quick. Would love to have kept a pool in the backyard for the kids however we don’t have that kind of coin right now so fill it in....


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez, go fishing for a few days and miss 104 posts! Me and the boys scrounged up some bass and walleye and a heap of mosquito bites on our manuall trip. On the wood side, my son works at a restaurant that just bought a wood fired pizza oven. They asked him if he knew anyone who sold wood....might have to get production going!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> Couple of other options:
> 
> Tree Machine Filing Clamps
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/
> 
> Wilton Hitch Vise
> https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/s/atv-all-terrain-vise/
> 
> Philbert



Made my own Hitch vice setup, it pulls apart and can be stored behind the passenger seat of my ute.


----------



## MustangMike

I have heard that Black Cherry is the wood of choice for wood fired pizza.


----------



## MustangMike

I plan to go up to the cabin on Thurs/Fri with my friend Harold to relocate the table I built.

We are both over 65 and this thing is heavier than a Brick Sh** House, so wish us luck. I will be "off the grid" for those 2 days.

I still have not figured if it would be better in the truck bed, or in the trailer, but either way I'm hoping my big neighbor Chris can help me load it. He is 6'6" and 350 lbs, and strong as an Ox! (and, NYPD!)

He helped me move the table last week, and some other "boards", including a 1/2 round Red Oak 22" wide and 7.5' long. It has to weigh over 300 lbs, and he picked it up by himself and moved it! I asked him why he did not wait for me to help him and he responded "I just wanted to see if I could do it"!!!


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> Made my own Hitch vice setup, it pulls apart and can be stored behind the passenger seat of my ute.


I _LIKE_ it!

(I am not that skilled at welding, so I would have to buy a pre-fab version)

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

A mate here is keen to buy a boat from up there and ship it back to NZ. Apparently cheaper than buying them here. Any of you good buggers have any reliable connections that could track down a very good condition trailer boat like a Mako 236 or later model around 24'? He's looking at a 1979 model. Farked if I'd buy a boat that old but i know nothing about boats.


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> I _LIKE_ it!
> 
> (I am not that skilled at welding, so I would have to buy a pre-fab version)
> 
> Philbert



I like it too, makes life a lot easier for me when it comes to sharpening out in the bush (I can't use the wood vices with any degree of comfort and this makes it so much easier on my back/body hence the decision to make it in the first place, it can swivel around in any direction too so nice and versatile and I can adjust the height to suit to which is handy at times.


----------



## bigfellascott

Went out today and cut another load of wood (forgot about any pics) we cut our way through one of the log heaps so we could get down the side of a spur to get into some well aged dead standing timber, looks like some nice wood down there too.

Whilst I was out cutting wood I had some Pea and Ham Soup cooking on the Lopi Woodheater which was a welcome sight once I got home as it was cold and windy outside and some Pea and Ham Soup made up for the miserable weather.


----------



## bigfellascott

Hows this for a cutter?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Deer season already started here.  Bastiges won't stay out of the sweet corn.


Deer season never ends in PA the weapon just changes. Sometime you carry it into the woods other times you drive it down the road.



farmer steve said:


> 00 Buckshot. The end.


I've heard this story .


----------



## al-k

bigfellascott said:


> I had some Pea and Ham Soup cooking on the Lopi


Could have heated that in my car, said 113 when I left work.


----------



## nighthunter

first post here in s while, next winters turf drying but it will be s while before it can be brought home


----------



## dancan

85 up with 80% humidity up here in the great white north but today the news was talking about a real bad flue season down in Australia !
Stay safe down there , burn more wood and eat more homemade soup !
Don't forget the liquids , barley and hops for supplements to safeguard against bad germs


----------



## Deleted member 150358

So far the gophers winning. Let him have a load of #4 from a 410 digging sob! Think he will be back... My aim cleaned the dirt off his hole but didn't see no fur!


----------



## rarefish383

Can too, how did I do at the Tuesday auction? Homelite XL for $12.50, and nine collectable bottles with pretty birds on them for $75. I always wondered how they were able to sell liquor? They don't, they sell the bottles, not the content.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have heard that Black Cherry is the wood of choice for wood fired pizza.


I would think that as well. 

There’s a great wood fired pizza place in Manchester VT. If you ask to see the kitchen the owner (big guy) will be happy to give you a tour. I asked him what was the best wood. He said it doesn’t matter one bit!


MustangMike said:


> I plan to go up to the cabin on Thurs/Fri with my friend Harold to relocate the table I built.
> 
> We are both over 65 and this thing is heavier than a Brick Sh** House, so wish us luck. I will be "off the grid" for those 2 days.
> 
> I still have not figured if it would be better in the truck bed, or in the trailer, but either way I'm hoping my big neighbor Chris can help me load it. He is 6'6" and 350 lbs, and strong as an Ox! (and, NYPD!)
> 
> He helped me move the table last week, and some other "boards", including a 1/2 round Red Oak 22" wide and 7.5' long. It has to weigh over 300 lbs, and he picked it up by himself and moved it! I asked him why he did not wait for me to help him and he responded "I just wanted to see if I could do it"!!!


Mike-absolutely, positively haul it in the truck. Much better suspension to haul it and nearly zero chance of road debris or dust getting in/on the table. Trust me on that as I’ve harmed a few pieces of furniture by hauling them in a trailer.


----------



## svk

bigfellascott said:


> Made my own Hitch vice setup, it pulls apart and can be stored behind the passenger seat of my ute.


That looks awesome. I’ve had one of those dreamed up for some time, even found a great little vise at a rummage sale but haven’t gotten around to it. The vise is temporarily mounted on my work bench.


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> So far the gophers winning. Let him have a load of #4 from a 410 digging sob! Think he will be back... My aim cleaned the dirt off his hole but didn't see no fur!


22 mag does wonders...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

svk said:


> That looks awesome. I’ve had one of those dreamed up for some time, even found a great little vise at a rummage sale but haven’t gotten around to it. The vise is temporarily mounted on my work bench.



I like it, the tailgates my work bench too, it's a smile but effective little setup alright.


----------



## bigfellascott

al-k said:


> Could have heated that in my car, said 113 when I left work.



LOL she was about -6 here when I put that on the heater, just had some more for lunch too, should be brewing up a good wind storm by the end of the day LOL


----------



## bigfellascott

Just cut 3 loads of wood for the day, time for a rest!


----------



## MustangMike

The table is in the truck, up side down, and the bench is side ways, with it's legs perfectly interlocking with the table.

We actually rolled the table over in the bench, then lifted it into the truck. Damn thing is super heavy, used 100% to hold my end.

This way, I can put the ATV in the trailer, just got to make sure there are no clearance issues with the tail gate down.

Took a pic, but too tired to transfer it now. Later!

I hope it is easier to get off the truck, but getting it into the cabin will be an adventure.


----------



## svk

Mike bring some old blankets/bed spreads you can put on the ground outside the door and on the floor inside. So if you have a whoopsie it won’t get a knick or scratch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 746752
> Think ford learned something about keeping a trans cool between 7.3 and 6.0 trucks. Stock cooler was very much clogged. Trans stays under 140 with new cooler unless I'm crawling in stop and go traffic.



my old '83 chevy van came with a/c. but I don't keep it up. have had it over 25 years and put many miles on it. runs modified drivetrain... so when I lost my converter and put in a new one and had the TH 350 rebuilt... I got the trans oil out of the radiator cooler... and ran lines to the old a/c condenser. talk about an oil cooler. it has proven to be a swell mod to my van. drives and shifts great with the cooler oil and increased capacity...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I try to wear long pants and safety toed boots when cutting but almost always weed wack in shorts. I’ve had enough close calls with my eyes so I always wear glasses or face shield when operating either. Had a chunk of trimmer blade sling right past my face a few weeks back when I was trying to “just do one thing” with the trimmer and no glasses. Felt like that scene from the Matrix. That was enough. I even wear glasses when I do carpentry.



I echo much of what u say. but I wear pants and boots when weed wacking... or it all ends up all over me. and inside shoes, sox, etc. got tired of getting hit with something, anything when running my Echo 266T. so went to safety glasses. nothing hit me in eye. so yesterday, I push it... and hot, so thot sweat on glasses, pita... so dint put them on. got hit twice! next time I won't get hit! ...

live n learn!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Multifaceted, I have a couple of anvils and one is a Peter Wright. Bought them a couple of years ago but seldom use them. I did some banging on them and years of running power nailers etc at work have ruined my right arm. I can't swing a hammer for more than a few minutes and I'm done. My grandson will get them eventually. View attachment 747089




would be nice for a home based blacksmith shop...


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lol!!!! Good catch.
> 
> It’s actually air freshener that my dad received as a gift probably 35 years ago. I save it as a conversation starter.


I was wondering if you ever sprayed it on anyone lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Deer season never ends in PA the weapon just changes. Sometime you carry it into the woods other times you drive it down the road.
> 
> *I've heard this story* .



roast venison and fresh sweet corn should make a mighty tasty meal....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

couple more loads cut... now to stack it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

90f this morning... campfire for the day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

those new wood plugs I put in my ez seat/step stool project turned out great! got some 2" wood screws in them tonite. its 'like-new' stability has returned!  more tweaking still to be done, though...


----------



## turnkey4099

Don't fell a tree when you're tired. I was pretty well played out by the time I had the truck loaded but wanted to put the next tree on the ground. Willow about 30" at butt, developed into several main stems up about 8', real bad lean and very top heavy. Cleaned the brush off the base as high as I couild reach with the 193T. Grabbed the 441 Magnum to lay it down. First mistake was to fire up the saw without really thinking about what I was doing. Lean was too sever to even think aobut an undercut - jam the bar for certain. So I figured just cut from back side till the tree fell. I have done dozens of them over the last 40 years. Laid into the tree and got about 1/3 way when I saw the split start. Really bad barber chair - the third one I have had. 1st one chaired when the undercut closed up (two shallow of a notch). Second one was taking a stem out of a 3-stem tree. I expected that one to chair and it did - perfectly safe for me though. 

This one almost cost me a new pair of work pants. Got away as far as I could but only made about 10'. Tree came to rest with the 'hinge' about 15' off the ground and the butt hanging just about straight up above me.

What caused it? Stupidity. I did every thing possible to ensure it would chair and didn't even think about it. In the past I have ALWAYS, chained or strapped a leaner above the cut, didn't even think about it this time. I have also bore cut in leaving a bit on the bottom side then cut the top side. Considered it for about 1 sec and but for some unknown reason didn't do it.


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> View attachment 747542
> first post here in s while, next winters turf drying but it will be s while before it can be brought homeView attachment 747543



Any idea how much turf is left to cut/dig up, how long it will last as a resource?


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Don't fell a tree when you're tired. I was pretty well played out by the time I had the truck loaded but wanted to put the next tree on the ground. Willow about 30" at butt, developed into several main stems up about 8', real bad lean and very top heavy. Cleaned the brush off the base as high as I couild reach with the 193T. Grabbed the 441 Magnum to lay it down. First mistake was to fire up the saw without really thinking about what I was doing. Lean was too sever to even think aobut an undercut - jam the bar for certain. So I figured just cut from back side till the tree fell. I have done dozens of them over the last 40 years. Laid into the tree and got about 1/3 way when I saw the split start. Really bad barber chair - the third one I have had. 1st one chaired when the undercut closed up (two shallow of a notch). Second one was taking a stem out of a 3-stem tree. I expected that one to chair and it did - perfectly safe for me though.
> 
> This one almost cost me a new pair of work pants. Got away as far as I could but only made about 10'. Tree came to rest with the 'hinge' about 15' off the ground and the butt hanging just about straight up above me.
> 
> What caused it? Stupidity. I did every thing possible to ensure it would chair and didn't even think about it. In the past I have ALWAYS, chained or strapped a leaner above the cut, didn't even think about it this time. I have also bore cut in leaving a bit on the bottom side then cut the top side. Considered it for about 1 sec and but for some unknown reason didn't do it.


Very good advice. I think we’ve all been there for sure. 

I try to do my felling when I’m fresh then do the limbing and leave the bucking for last.


----------



## nighthunter

Cowboy254 said:


> Any idea how much turf is left to cut/dig up, how long it will last as a resource?


its touch and go every year cause of EU restrictions


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> Don't fell a tree when you're tired. I was pretty well played out by the time I had the truck loaded but wanted to put the next tree on the ground. Willow about 30" at butt, developed into several main stems up about 8', real bad lean and very top heavy. Cleaned the brush off the base as high as I couild reach with the 193T. Grabbed the 441 Magnum to lay it down. First mistake was to fire up the saw without really thinking about what I was doing. Lean was too sever to even think aobut an undercut - jam the bar for certain. So I figured just cut from back side till the tree fell. I have done dozens of them over the last 40 years. Laid into the tree and got about 1/3 way when I saw the split start. Really bad barber chair - the third one I have had. 1st one chaired when the undercut closed up (two shallow of a notch). Second one was taking a stem out of a 3-stem tree. I expected that one to chair and it did - perfectly safe for me though.
> 
> This one almost cost me a new pair of work pants. Got away as far as I could but only made about 10'. Tree came to rest with the 'hinge' about 15' off the ground and the butt hanging just about straight up above me.
> 
> What caused it? Stupidity. I did every thing possible to ensure it would chair and didn't even think about it. In the past I have ALWAYS, chained or strapped a leaner above the cut, didn't even think about it this time. I have also bore cut in leaving a bit on the bottom side then cut the top side. Considered it for about 1 sec and but for some unknown reason didn't do it.


I have been critized before for cutting to ensure a barber chair. Poor cutting and not thinking about a barber chair happening can be extremely dangerous. Planning for a barberchair not so much. I am sure I will get flammed for saying this, but its what I do. When I have big wood, I want it to split as much as possible during the falling. It just makes it easier to split and load. Small face cuts and slow falling can cause a big tree to split during the fell. Not every tree can be treated that way. The smaller the tree, the more likely the tree to barber chair unexpectantly. A large tree with a heavy canopy will start to lean while cutting, The usual method is to rev the saw and cut as fast as you can then get out of the way. To make it split, you cut slow, get the tree to start falling and then just get out of the way and let gravity do what it does. The tree will usually split and crack, sometimes barber chair as it falls. Knowing what causes a tree to barber chair and planning your cut, as well as a escape path, before cranking the saw, you can plan for the barber chair to happen.


----------



## MustangMike

The pic of the loaded table and bench, as promised:


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The pic of the loaded table and bench, as promised:


How thick is the top, in one of the earlier pictures I thought it was only a couple inches, but after seeing the measurements for the legs it seemed like it must be thicker.
Looks like it should ride well in there.
Hope you have enough muscle at the cabin to get it inside.


----------



## MustangMike

I also found out what was living under the shed!

Wife begged me to spare him, she thinks he will re locate.

I told her that de-scenting the dogs will be fully her responsibility.

Thankfully, I was able to free him w/o getting sprayed … no small feat!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> How thick is the top, in one of the earlier pictures I thought it was only a couple inches, but after seeing the measurements for the legs it seemed like it must be thicker.
> Looks like it should ride well in there.
> Hope you have enough muscle at the cabin to get it inside.



The top is 2 1/8" thick, the pedestals are 4" thick. The bench is half round, so heavy for it's size (it is Hickory).

We plan to put down plywood and use a dolly to get it into the cabin, but it will be challenging. Luckily, we put in the wider door (from 32" to 36"). That should help. Table height is just over 30".


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> How thick is the top, in one of the earlier pictures I thought it was only a couple inches



The top is under the cover, you are looking at the first cross brace, which is 2" X 3.5" X 40", but is inlet 1".


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I also found out what was living under the shed!
> 
> Wife begged me to spare him, she thinks he will re locate.
> 
> I told her that de-scenting the dogs will be fully her responsibility.
> 
> Thankfully, I was able to free him w/o getting sprayed … no small feat!


Mike,if there's one there's more. I use an old sheet and walk up to the trap and put the sheet over the trap so peppy can't see you. You can pick up the trap by the handles through the sheet and move them . I put them in the tractor bucket and take them for a one way ride down back. Haven't been sprayed yet. They are a vector for rabies. Thought I had coons in the sweet corn one year but never saw any. One might I saw a skunk eating corn. I shot 8 that summer and 8 more were hit on the road within a 100 yards or so of the house.


----------



## MustangMike

Good Points FS, but on the good side, they eat the grubs in your lawn!

We let the dogs (2) out in the fenced in back yard (that includes the shed) about 6 times a day, and no incidents. I think they know that when the back light comes on, make yourself scarce!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I also found out what was living under the shed!
> 
> Wife begged me to spare him, she thinks he will re locate.
> 
> I told her that de-scenting the dogs will be fully her responsibility.
> 
> Thankfully, I was able to free him w/o getting sprayed … no small feat!


Cover the cage with a blanket before moving it.


----------



## svk

The other night I saw something cross the road and was up in the grass. I just saw a dark animal, no white. I took a walk over thinking it was a groundhog. When I got close I could see this. Then I saw it’s butthole start opening so I retreated post haste!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Last year I replaced the scope on my CVA MZ with a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC, it is very bright and clear and I love it, and got my deer with it last fall.

So today I took the Pine Ridge 2.5 X 7 X 32 scope that came off the MZ and put it on a 22 semi auto Marlin for the Grandson to shoot (note: only one of them is old enough to legally shoot in NY, I'll leave it there). While the Nikon is far superior in dim light, the Pine Ridge scope is great in good light, and was a perfect match for the 22. I plan to sight it in up at the cabin.

The Redfield Rings were only $10 through Cabelas (actually my points paid for them).


----------



## JustJeff

I had a pine ridge 2-7 on a 30-30 itt was a great scope for the money. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I’ve have several Pine Ridge scopes, fantastic for the $

Nikon are my favorite. Better light gathering and 25 percent less than Leupold.


----------



## svk

This guy has taken up residence under my buildings. Since I don’t have exposed electrical or plumbing I can’t imagine there’s much damage he can do. He’s pretty fat.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The top is 2 1/8" thick, the pedestals are 4" thick. The bench is half round, so heavy for it's size (it is Hickory).
> 
> We plan to put down plywood and use a dolly to get it into the cabin, but it will be challenging. Luckily, we put in the wider door (from 32" to 36"). That should help. Table height is just over 30".


Well being that heavy It's very good you have the wide door, should be pretty easy if you have two guys who are familiar with using a dolly. I'd consider screwing wood to the underside of the top(like a 2x4 then 3/4 plywood to another 2x4 going to the leg to create a 90 degree angle) going to the leg so you have a nice place to rest the lip of the dolly and then you could drive it right in if it was strapped to the dolly.
I can make a drawing if you'd like, I enjoy that type of a challenge, but my back doesn't so much any more. 
Heck you probably already have it in the cabin .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> This guy has taken up residence under my buildings. Since I don’t have exposed electrical or plumbing I can’t imagine there’s much damage he can do. He’s pretty fat.
> 
> View attachment 747779


What am I missing?


svk said:


> I’ve have several Pine Ridge scopes, fantastic for the $
> 
> Nikon are my favorite. Better light gathering and 25 percent less than Leupold.


This .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> This .


The rodent lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The rodent lol


I dont miss often .
Id like a nice scope, but the cheap one I have does okay for the 60yd max shots I'm taking with the .17. It's amazing I can get a chipmunk at that range better than 50% of the time, their small and move fast.


----------



## MustangMike

Last year Cabela's had the Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC (in a plain brown box) on sale for $99.-. I ended up getting 4 of them (3 for me). I also got another Nikon for my Cross Bow.

They are very bright and clear, and great for hunting, and help my aging eyes pretend they are still young!


----------



## MustangMike

Since the back door on the PU is down, I had to remove my saw carrier from the trailer so I could make turns.

Also had to remove the cover from the back of the truck (to fit the table), so I'm limited on dry space, so lots of stuff won't get packed till I'm ready to leave tomorrow morning.

I worked for the moving company during the summers when I was in college, and for another year and a half after I graduated, so I'm pretty good at figuring out how to do the near impossible!

We plan to put down plywood on the crushed Bluestone up at the cabin (it is in an old Bluestone Quarry) then use a dolly under the edge of the table to get it through the door.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I dont miss often .
> Id like a nice scope, but the cheap one I have does okay for the 60yd max shots I'm taking with the .17. It's amazing I can get a chipmunk at that range better than 50% of the time, their small and move fast.


I prefer $5 yard sale scopes. More then enough for most rimfires.


----------



## cantoo

You did good on that old saw Joe. I've had an interesting couple of weeks dealing with an auction company out of Washington State. I had high bid on a stump grinder and a wood chipper and due to US and Canadian dollars it was a shiit show. I got the grinder last Friday and finally got the chipper home today and they both work good. The owner here in Ontario insists that I still owe more money but I have a signed Bill of Sale and the chipper is sitting here. Our bank is still trying to sort out the wire transfer and the difference in the 2 currencies as we think we may have over paid on the exchange. The bad news is that I have high bid on 2 other pieces of equipment from the same guy and the Washington auction company and they close tomorrow morning. Bought this pile of scaffolding at a sale last night and was lucky enough to sell it for a profit and the guy picked it up at the sale, I didn't even have to touch it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Since the back door on the PU is down, I had to remove my saw carrier from the trailer so I could make turns.
> 
> Also had to remove the cover from the back of the truck (to fit the table), so I'm limited on dry space, so lots of stuff won't get packed till I'm ready to leave tomorrow morning.
> 
> I worked for the moving company during the summers when I was in college, and for another year and a half after I graduated, so I'm pretty good at figuring out how to do the near impossible!
> 
> We plan to put down plywood on the crushed Bluestone up at the cabin (it is in an old Bluestone Quarry) then use a dolly under the edge of the table to get it through the door.


Good thing you thought of it, I've seen many tailgates hit by the jack or the trailer, I hit the doors on my suburban last summer when I was going to pull straight forward and then I changed my mind and did a tight u-turn in a parking lot helping a neighbor get firewood. I shouldn't have been there in the first place, and I realized it after about 20 min, but continued on . It's a similar situation to what was discussed earlier about felling trees while tired, it wasn't a good idea at all .

That's great to have that experience, I've moved a lot of people, they always call the guy with a truck, trailer, and the guy with a CDL . It's quite rewarding when everything goes well, when it doesn't . 
Sounds like you have a plan, hope all goes well.
Can you get us a picture of it in there, I'm pretty excited for you. I'd like to get rid of the table we have and get a heavy duty one like yours, I've looked at them for yrs and thought about someday building one, not sure when someday will come lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Last year Cabela's had the Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC (in a plain brown box) on sale for $99.-. I ended up getting 4 of them (3 for me). I also got another Nikon for my Cross Bow.
> 
> They are very bright and clear, and great for hunting, and help my aging eyes pretend they are still young!


Sounds like exactly like what I'm looking for, for the eyes and all too .


James Miller said:


> I prefer $5 yard sale scopes. More then enough for most rimfires.


Wait, that sounds good too, do you have any, I'll take one or two .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Good thing you thought of it, I've seen many tailgates hit by the jack or the trailer, I hit the doors on my suburban last summer when I was going to pull straight forward and then I changed my mind and did a tight u-turn in a parking lot helping a neighbor get firewood. I shouldn't have been there in the first place, and I realized it after about 20 min, but continued on . It's a similar situation to what was discussed earlier about felling trees while tired, it wasn't a good idea at all .
> 
> That's great to have that experience, I've moved a lot of people, they always call the guy with a truck, trailer, and the guy with a CDL . It's quite rewarding when everything goes well, when it doesn't .
> Sounds like you have a plan, hope all goes well.
> Can you get us a picture of it in there, I'm pretty excited for you. I'd like to get rid of the table we have and get a heavy duty one like yours, I've looked at them for yrs and thought about someday building one, not sure when someday will come lol.


Used to have horses and of course a few horse trailers. I swear I moved every one of my ex's friends, family and one aunt twice.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Used to have horses and of course a few horse trailers. I swear I moved every one of my ex's friends, family and one aunt twice.


Wow, I'm surprised they wanted their stuff in there .
I tell people I'm not moving their stuff on my open trailer, it ain't like hauling wood, my mower, or the tractor, I don't have a big net setup to hold it all on there. They still call because they don't understand it's not the same, they get it after I tell them I'd be happy to help when they get a truck or trailer from 
U-haul .


----------



## svk

Plus the rounded front of a horse trailer is a pain to pack stuff. Nothing fits in there right. 


chipper1 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised they wanted their stuff in there.


Right!


----------



## MustangMike

We have been talking about replacing the beat up hand me down table that is up there for a couple of years now, as the stacked and stickered chainsawed boards were drying.

Thought I would get some help doing this, but everyone is so busy, so I just decided to do it myself this year. I use my wood trailer as a work bench, and conjured up my own methods of doing it.

I like to use Loctite PL Premium because it is strong as heck and it expands, filling the voids. But it does not exactly match the wood color, so it is only good if you want that rustic look. You also have to clamp and/or screw the boards together so the glue does not push them apart as it expands (24 hr dry time).

Two chainsawed boards will rarely mate exactly, and will often "move" a little as soon as they are no longer stacked and stickered. Since I don't have (or want to use) a planer (I like saw marks in the wood) I'll shim one board or the other till the center of the boards are flush. I will then glue and screw them together in the center (I use a 5/16 drill bit to make pocket holes for 2" deck screws).

Now that the center is flush, I put C clamps (over a piece of wood) to get both ends flush, then screw them. This method may not be perfect, but it gets them pretty close. I then chisel any high ridges that remain, and follow up with the belt sander (80 grit). I then blow it clean with the air hose, and apply the finish of choice (stain or epoxy).

I have also found that putting cross pieces in to prevent the wood from cupping (as soon as possible) is very important.

The table I made for my Daughter cupped so badly after I gave it to her I had to take it back and remove the cupping. Conversely, the work bench I made for my Step Son never cupped. Both were two pieces wide - Black Oak, but the work bench had cross pieces installed, the table did not … LIVE and LEARN!


----------



## svk

We had three storm cells move through yesterday evening. The last one brought a small tornado that went though about 4 miles south of here. We had no wind to speak of. 

I know we got a few inches of rain and I lost maybe 20 percent of the grass seed I planted last week. Oh well.


----------



## woodchip rookie

When you guys are tired of playing with toy scopes get you one of these. Best value for the money I have found. I have a 6x on my 17 and a 10x on my 243. I have dialed to 1,000yds and back down to 100yds and its dead. Nuts. Make sure you get mil turrets. I dont think they make MOA reticles yet.

https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-10x42-tactical-30mm-riflescope-3.html


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> When you guys are tired of playing with toy scopes get you one of these. Best value for the money I have found. I have a 6x on my 17 and a 10x on my 243. I have dialed to 1,000yds and back down to 100yds and its dead. Nuts. Make sure you get mil turrets. I dont think they make MOA reticles yet.
> 
> https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-10x42-tactical-30mm-riflescope-3.html


When you get tired of spending your money on yourself send some my way.
That sure does look nice, sure it looks just as nice looking thru it, and all things considered it's not to bad of a price. When it comes down to it it's a matter of choices, I could sell a 353 and buy one if I chose to, but I'll probably keep the saw for now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The pic of the loaded table and bench, as promised:



hi MM - I may have missed it, where is it headed?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> How thick is the top, in one of the earlier pictures I thought it was only a couple inches, but after seeing the measurements for the legs it seemed like it must be thicker.
> Looks like it should ride well in there.
> Hope you have enough muscle *at the cabin to get it inside*.



guess I know where!... lol

look fwd to seeing it in place. I like rustic! seems it is! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I also found out what was living under the shed! Wife begged me to spare him, she thinks he will re locate. I told her that de-scenting the dogs will be fully her responsibility. Thankfully, I was able to free him w/o getting sprayed … no small feat!






how did u trap it? any special bait used?... how did u get it/let it out?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

more oak raining down just down the street. not a bad haul, given couple mins work. i'd say 2/3rds - 3/4s of a 10 cu ' bucket...

enough for my needs! lol. going to have a special campfire in memory of our friend and AS member Sagetown who passed on the other evening.

think this scrounge will be the fuel for that fire. 'film at 11:00!'

R I P Sage !


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> . . . going to have a special campfire in memory of our friend and AS member Sagetown who passed on the other evening.
> 
> R I P Sage !



Sorry to hear this. Appreciated his contributions to this site. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear


----------



## Philbert

Strictly from a personal note, it's difficult to hear when one of the few guys that usually agreed with you on this forum leaves us. That means that now I'm more likely cornered by the rest of you . . . . er, . . . um, . . . participants!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Strictly from a personal note, it's difficult to hear when one of the few guys that usually agreed with you on this forum leaves us. That means that now I'm more likely cornered by the rest of you . . . . er, . . . um, . . . participants!
> 
> Philbert


I think most the time we're cornered it's because we've backed ourselves in there.
We will all disagree with one another at some point(some more than others), but it's important that we can put those things aside and "encourage one another daily as long as it's called today" just as Larry did.
He will be missed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> When you get tired of spending your money on yourself send some my way.
> That sure does look nice, sure it looks just as nice looking thru it, and all things considered it's not to bad of a price. When it comes down to it it's a matter of choices, I could sell a 353 and buy one if I chose to, but I'll probably keep the saw for now.


Those are my cheap ones. My 338 has a $1,500 Mark IV on it that I bought used for $1,000.


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> more oak raining down just down the street. not a bad haul, given couple mins work. i'd say 2/3rds - 3/4s of a 10 cu ' bucket...
> 
> enough for my needs! lol. going to have a special campfire in memory of our friend and AS member Sagetown who passed on the other evening.
> 
> think this scrounge will be the fuel for that fire. 'film at 11:00!'
> 
> R I P Sage !


Sorry to hear this. Sagetown was one of the first members to talk to me when I joined AS a few years ago.


----------



## sb47

woodchip rookie said:


> When you guys are tired of playing with toy scopes get you one of these. Best value for the money I have found. I have a 6x on my 17 and a 10x on my 243. I have dialed to 1,000yds and back down to 100yds and its dead. Nuts. Make sure you get mil turrets. I dont think they make MOA reticles yet.
> 
> https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-10x42-tactical-30mm-riflescope-3.html




When you can take down a squirrel at 100 yards with a supper calibri with open sights then get back to me. I've done it 3 times.


----------



## U&A

sb47 said:


> When you can take down a squirrel at 100 yards with a supper calibri with open sights then get back to me. I've done 3 times.



Iron sights are were its at[emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cleaned up my mess. Now spose I have to seed in some grass this fall. Just what everyone needs more lawn to cut.





I want to go down the line and cut out all the box elders leaning into yard. But that's more than I want to tackle right now. Rather wait for frost on those.


----------



## muddstopper

sb47 said:


> When you can take down a squirrel at 100 yards with a supper calibri with open sights then get back to me. I've done 3 times.


50 years ago, such shots where a given, now I cant even see the squirrel at 100yards, much less hit it.


----------



## cantoo

When I was younger we used to set wooden matches in the cracks on top of fence posts and see how far away we could shoot down the line. You had to shoot 2 matches in a row on each post before you could move to the next post and set. I think I was about 50' max. Freehand too.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Those are my cheap ones. My 338 has a $1,500 Mark IV on it that I bought used for $1,000.


Sounds like a lot of fun.
I'm just plinking in the back yard and taking out varmints as needed.
I find keeping the population down saves me a lot of cash as they have a way of do a lot of damage .
Just put new head gaskets on the mower engine tonight and I found this on the coil wire, looks like someone was in there having a little snack. I had to acrounge up some electrical tape and fix it up as best as I could, it looked just fine when I was done, but that would have been fun to find under all the covers which you basically need to pull the engine to get to .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Cleaned up my mess. Now spose I have to seed in some grass this fall. Just what everyone needs more lawn to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go down the line and cut out all the box elders leaning into yard. But that's more than I want to tackle right now. Rather wait for frost on those.


The stuff creeping into the yard is a lifetime of work. The good thing is they are usually leaning at least part of the way you want them to go lol.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Cleaned up my mess. Now spose I have to seed in some grass this fall. Just what everyone needs more lawn to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go down the line and cut out all the box elders leaning into yard. But that's more than I want to tackle right now. Rather wait for frost on those.



Every year my woods magically gets bigger and my lawn gets smaller[emoji23]

Iv taken about 1/4 acre off my yard in 4 years. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Grandfather bought me a Benjamin 22cal pump air rifle when I was a wee lad that has taken too many chipmunks and red squirrels to count. Even shot a mouse off our computer monitor once. Quiet, powerful, cheap and deadly.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Grandfather bought me a Benjamin 22cal pump air rifle when I was a wee lad that has taken too many chipmunks and red squirrels to count. Even shot a mouse off our computer monitor once. Quiet, powerful, cheap and deadly.


Yeah, but what type of scope does it have on it .
Hope all's well buddy.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but what type of scope does it have on it .
> Hope all's well buddy.


All is good here, hope you and your family are. Thanks. No, scope on good old Mr. Benjamin  . Have Nikon BDC's 223&308 and two Weavers. Hope your mower engine build went well.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> All is good here, hope you and your family are. Thanks. No, scope on good old Mr. Benjamin  . Have Nikon BDC's 223&308 and two Weavers. Hope your mower engine build went well.


Doing well here thanks.
Those sound real nice, I could use one for my 223, maybe I should trade off that little husky 42 for a scope for my 17 and put that one on the 243 .
Its going thanks. Long block is assembled with all the covers, just need to figure out the order I removed the throttle linkage and governor as it was quite the process to remove it, to be honest I dont remember the first thing about how I removed it , but I've managed just fine in the past .


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun.
> I'm just plinking in the back yard and taking out varmints as needed.
> I find keeping the population down saves me a lot of cash as they have a way of do a lot of damage .
> Just put new head gaskets on the mower engine tonight and I found this on the coil wire, looks like someone was in there having a little snack. I had to acrounge up some electrical tape and fix it up as best as I could, it looked just fine when I was done, but that would have been fun to find under all the covers which you basically need to pull the engine to get to .
> View attachment 748042


I had to replace an entire coil on mine once. The wire itself isnt replacable and mice chewed thru it


----------



## chipper1

Anyone else got humidity .
You've heard of the weather rock,


We have the weather windows, they say it's humid.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I had to replace an entire coil on mine once. The wire itself isnt replacable and mice chewed thru it


Wow, that stinks.
It seems less and less of the products today are serviceable, buy the whole assembly and replace it, it can add a lot to the cost on the consumers end.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Anyone else got humidity .
> You've heard of the weather rock,
> View attachment 748119
> 
> We have the weather windows, they say it's humid.
> View attachment 748120


Same here. Our boxer can't keep his tongue in, or mouth closed. That boy is heat, humidity sensitive just like me. If people like seeing military action, swing by Grayling, it will be in full on action according to range report and local new. C130's, A10 warthogs, helicopters, tanks,artillery, 500 pound bombs, always loud at friends farm. Lot of machine gun and artillery at little Iraq.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I drove a couple t-posts and started stacking the next cord, heat and humidity kicked my butt, I gave up. Supposed to go to upper 90’s tomorrow. Probably Monday before I get back to that big oak.


----------



## Philbert

Stuff you did not know (?)



Philbert


----------



## svk

Cool. Most of mine are lost under the deck LOL

I use mine to space out decking.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Same here. Our boxer can't keep his tongue in, or mouth closed. That boy is heat, humidity sensitive just like me. If people like seeing military action, swing by Grayling, it will be in full on action according to range report and local new. C130's, A10 warthogs, helicopters, tanks,artillery, 500 pound bombs, always loud at friends farm. Lot of machine gun and artillery at little Iraq.


When is that happening, sounds like a good time. Brrrrrrrap


----------



## sb47

muddstopper said:


> 50 years ago, such shots where a given, now I cant even see the squirrel at 100yards, much less hit it.




They were luck shots both because the iron sights cover up the target at that distance and calibri's are very slow weak rounds at 550fos. At that distance I had to lob them in and cross my fingers. Even a head shot leaves them flopping around a bit. Not like a .22 high velocity round that makes a clean kill. I have one with iron sights and one with a scope. I use the iron sights in the winter when the leaves are down and I can see good. In the summer I switch to a scope so I can see better with all the leaves on the trees. I have a pellet gun but it's as loud as a .22 The calibri's are so quiet all you hear is the click of the hammer and the thud of the round hitting the target.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Stuff you did not know (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Could be used for firewood too.
That’s interesting, I didn’t know most of it.


The 2511 got some run time today 
top ended up a little closer to the shed than I wanted but it missed . 2511 is a great climbing saw, think I need to richen it up a bit though, it’s the hardest saw to tune I’ve had. Nice and light though.

The 550 and 562 got to play for bit too
Forgot how much easier green trees are too cut, I thought wow that chain is sharp! Lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea silver is like that too. Makes it look like you got a super saw.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> You did good on that old saw Joe. I've had an interesting couple of weeks dealing with an auction company out of Washington State. I had high bid on a stump grinder and a wood chipper and due to US and Canadian dollars it was a shiit show. I got the grinder last Friday and finally got the chipper home today and they both work good. The owner here in Ontario insists that I still owe more money but I have a signed Bill of Sale and the chipper is sitting here. Our bank is still trying to sort out the wire transfer and the difference in the 2 currencies as we think we may have over paid on the exchange. The bad news is that I have high bid on 2 other pieces of equipment from the same guy and the Washington auction company and they close tomorrow morning. Bought this pile of scaffolding at a sale last night and was lucky enough to sell it for a profit and the guy picked it up at the sale, I didn't even have to touch it.
> View attachment 747865
> View attachment 747866
> View attachment 747867


I buy $10-$15 saws at this sale almost every week. The thing that got me was this spring they started selling Liquor, in large quantities. I wondered how they did it with out a liquor license. When he got to the Rum, I found out. They don't sell the liquor, they sell the "Pretty collectors bottles". I like coconut rum, and my daughter is getting married in November, and we have to supply the booze. They should have plenty of Rum.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> When is that happening, sounds like a good time. Brrrrrrrap


July 29 - August 4th. They fly over our place a lot.


----------



## Be Stihl

Went to scrounge up a little white oak I had left in the woods. Ran over this guy and almost had a really bad day! I could hear his rattle over my loud exhaust, shut off my atv looking for it. Then it puffed up and I left to get a rifle. Luckily he was still there when I returned with a 22, 5 shots made sure he stayed there. Not gonna lie, probably the most scared I’ve been.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that stinks.
> It seems less and less of the products today are serviceable, buy the whole assembly and replace it, it can add a lot to the cost on the consumers end.


The other thing is the wire insulation is now soybean based and not petroleum based, the critters think it's food.

I armored the wiring on my trailer because the jerks ate all the insulation off the wiring the one cold winter we had...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Scrounged up this today. Workday is going to be a lot easier now. Just need to fashion a vent through the wall which I’ll do tonight.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Scrounged up this today. Workday is going to be a lot easier now. Just need to fashion a vent through the wall which I’ll do tonight.


Uhhhh, that's the complete opposite of firewood.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> Scrounged up this today. Workday is going to be a lot easier now. Just need to fashion a vent through the wall which I’ll do tonight.


COOL!


----------



## MustangMike

Did not bait the Skunk, set the trap in front of his hole and blocked the sides with concrete blocks.

Pics of table in cabin later.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Thought some of you guys that work with wood would like this.
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/fuo/d/lakewood-custom-black-walnut-table/6936398281.html


----------



## JustJeff

They are releasing wasps to eat the Emerald Ash Borer.....what could go wrong....





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

JustJeff said:


> They are releasing wasps to eat the Emerald Ash Borer.....what could go wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Let me think, Cane Toads in Australia comes to mind.


----------



## cornfused

Carp, zebra mussels, starlings, feral European pigs, emerald ash borer, Dutch elm disease and on and on. You'd think after a couple 100 years we'd learn!!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> I drove a couple t-posts and started stacking the next cord, heat and humidity kicked my butt, I gave up. Supposed to go to upper 90’s tomorrow. Probably Monday before I get back to that big oak.


I worked on some boxelder brush on the hillside. Then conveniently got company for a while. Then I went back out and by the time I filled the saw the wind came up, hailed and dumped buckets of rain. Cooled off nice so I sat on the porch until the lightning got close enough to spook me inside.

Daughter popped in for some mail. New boy friends not impressing me. But at least he has a decent machine shop job and was able to get her hired there too.


----------



## cantoo

Tomorrow is going to be a tough day for me. About 15 acres of "stuff" and a whole bunch of it I just have to have. Must be at least 10 anvils hidden here and there. A bunch of Huskys and a couple of Stihls ( I don't need either) A Norwood that I should stay away from and a pile of make work projects too.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a tough day for me. About 15 acres of "stuff" and a whole bunch of it I just have to have. Must be at least 10 anvils hidden here and there. A bunch of Huskys and a couple of Stihls ( I don't need either) A Norwood that I should stay away from and a pile of make work projects too.
> View attachment 748244
> View attachment 748245
> View attachment 748249


Looks like a good one, bet there will be a good crowd for it too . How many auctioneers will there be.
That planer looks nice, you need that with your mill right(you probably already have one or two lol)!
If I were you I'd avoid the stihls and grab up a couple huskys, they'll probably go cheaper anyway .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> July 29 - August 4th. They fly over our place a lot.


That may work, my son would be bumming if I went with the girls while he was at camp lol.
Will there be a local fair or event of some sort to hang out at for a day up there, or is it just their annual shindig.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> That may work, my son would be bumming if I went with the girls while he was at camp lol.
> Will there be a local fair or event of some sort to hang out at for a day up there, or is it just their annual shindig.


Not sure how long the drive would be but Conneaut, OH has a D-Day reenactment every year.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> The other thing is the wire insulation is now soybean based and not petroleum based, the critters think it's food.
> 
> I armored the wiring on my trailer because the jerks ate all the insulation off the wiring the one cold winter we had...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I never knew that, doesn't sound to tasty to me .
I've noticed them eating the black gas caps on my gas cans, only on the gas cans from what I can tell, maybe its coincidental and they happen to be soy based. They have also eaten them on two small toro 2-stroke snow blowers that were on my front porch .
I got the engine all back together and installed and it's missing on the back cylinder(weak spark), that's the one right by the wires they chewed up. I don't think the wires in the picture are the problem though because the other coil gets power thru that one and its working, but they may have chewed thru another wire. Hopefully I can figure it out tomorrow, and I'm hoping it's not hard to find, it's hot out there .


----------



## sb47

svk said:


> Cool. Most of mine are lost under the deck LOL
> 
> I use mine to space out decking.




I don't space fresh treated limber because it's gonna shrink anyway and leave a gap. If you gap it then after it drys the space is too big.


----------



## steved

cornfused said:


> Carp, zebra mussels, starlings, feral European pigs, emerald ash borer, Dutch elm disease and on and on. You'd think after a couple 100 years we'd learn!!!


You forgot spotted lantern fly...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47

cornfused said:


> Carp, zebra mussels, starlings, feral European pigs, emerald ash borer, Dutch elm disease and on and on. You'd think after a couple 100 years we'd learn!!!




Don't forget abut cudzoo that was brought over to prevent erosion in the mountains. It took over everything, even the trees.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> That may work, my son would be bumming if I went with the girls while he was at camp lol.
> Will there be a local fair or event of some sort to hang out at for a day up there, or is it just their annual shindig.


Not a shindig, just a bunch of noise. Grayling air field will be busy, some back roads will be closed. Ranges will be closed. Security has been increased around the camp with fences, walls and upgraded entrances. Upgrades have taken place over recent years. The shindig is Ausable canoe race, next weekend. Then the Bud Bash.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I never knew that, doesn't sound to tasty to me .
> I've noticed them eating the black gas caps on my gas cans, only on the gas cans from what I can tell, maybe its coincidental and they happen to be soy based. They have also eaten them on two small toro 2-stroke snow blowers that were on my front porch .
> I got the engine all back together and installed and it's missing on the back cylinder(weak spark), that's the one right by the wires they chewed up. I don't think the wires in the picture are the problem though because the other coil gets power thru that one and its working, but they may have chewed thru another wire. Hopefully I can figure it out tomorrow, and I'm hoping it's not hard to find, it's hot out there .


I have read that Honda makes a spray to deter critters from chewing the wires on their cars...they had a real issue at one point.

Like I said, they stripped the insulation from many feet of trailer wiring one winter...essentially the only thing they didn't eat was the lights and connectors. They also chewed the speed sensor wire on my Silverado...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Not sure how long the drive would be but Conneaut, OH has a D-Day reenactment every year.


Is that why you're watching CL over there .
Monday we went walleye fishing not far from there as the crow flies, we were fishing in Ohio water so we had to get a day pass.
Sunrise looking that way.


Managed to get the only dead seagull .


The water was over the dock, he said it was a bit lower a couple days earlier and it was at the highest recorded level, so it's a good ways over that now.
We had to put on rubber boots just to get to the boat lol. It was a nice day out on the water, all 6 of us limited out, I got zero pictures of the fish. To me it wasn't much of a challenge surfing little fish over the top of the water with 30lb test, hanging with my buddy and his family was better than the fishing .
That black boat sure looked nice , not a cheap one though .


----------



## steved

sb47 said:


> Don't forget abut cudzoo that was brought over to prevent erosion in the mountains. It took over everything, even the trees.


Wasn't that imported to the Savannah River Site to experiment with erosion control and it got loose from there? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Is that why you're watching CL over there .
> Monday we went walleye fishing not far from there as the crow flies, we were fishing in Ohio water so we had to get a day pass.
> Sunrise looking that way.
> View attachment 748267
> 
> Managed to get the only dead seagull .
> View attachment 748268
> 
> The water was over the dock, he said it was a bit lower a couple days earlier and it was at the highest recorded level, so it's a good ways over that now.
> We had to put on rubber boots just to get to the boat lol. It was a nice day out on the water, all 6 of us limited out, I got zero pictures of the fish. To me it wasn't much of a challenge surfing little fish over the top of the water with 30lb test, hanging with my buddy and his family was better than the fishing .
> That black boat sure looked nice , not a cheap one though .
> View attachment 748269


You perch fishing?


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> I have read that Honda makes a spray to deter critters from chewing the wires on their cars...they had a real issue at one point.
> 
> Like I said, they stripped the insulation from many feet of trailer wiring one winter...essentially the only thing they didn't eat was the lights and connectors. They also chewed the speed sensor wire on my Silverado...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's crazy.
I actually bought a Honda EU2000i generator that they ate the wiring in, it was in great condition otherwise.
I should probably swap that wiring out from the one I have with like 3000 hrs on it .


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Monday we went walleye fishing





Dahmer said:


> You perch fishing?


.
We did catch some white perch I think they were, I had never herd of them or the white bass we caught. Still alive, I learned something .


----------



## steved

steved said:


> I have read that Honda makes a spray to deter critters from chewing the wires on their cars...they had a real issue at one point.
> 
> Like I said, they stripped the insulation from many feet of trailer wiring one winter...essentially the only thing they didn't eat was the lights and connectors. They also chewed the speed sensor wire on my Silverado...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I also forgot, they like fresh Rustoleum paints now...just got my wood trailer done, left it out to really cure before putting it to work, and the little buggers chewed the paint off every corner...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> .
> We did catch some white perch I think they were, I had never herd of them or the white bass we caught. Still alive, I learned something .


My son fishes for walleye, salmon, trout and perch, starting a charter service with a 35ft Viking. He has a six pack ,100 ton captains license and master tow.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Duce said:


> My son fishes for walleye, salmon, trout and perch, starting a charter service with a 35ft Viking. He has a six pack ,100 ton captains license and master tow. View attachment 748270
> View attachment 748271


Where does he charter out of?


----------



## svk

sb47 said:


> I don't space fresh treated limber because it's gonna shrink anyway and leave a gap. If you gap it then after it drys the space is too big.


Not much. I’ve built multiple decks with green lumber. It doesn’t shrink much at all. 

I gap my boards at 1/2” because it helps crap fall through the cracks.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Dahmer said:


> Where does he charter out of?


Will be out of Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin. I gave him all of my salmon gear, we used to fish Rogers city, Rockport, Manistee and Frankfort. Had a 23ft Crestliner hardtop that trailered well, it was a salmon killing machine. I only gave him 10 downrigger rods and 4 dipsy ones, 5 boxes of spoons, plugs,dodges, hootches, stackers, meat rigs and a full 8 foot pickup box of crap I had. He has been salmon fishing since he was 5. After lake Huron crashed, it was all lake Michigan, salmon,lakers (yuke) and steelhead. I do miss fishing with him a little.


----------



## MustangMike

The Oak Table, and Hickory Bench are in the Cabin. (see pic)

The 22 with the Pine Ridge 2.5 X 7 X 32 scope shot great, we were both impressed!

We also cut some Maple and Black Birch firewood. It will be the first time burning Black Birch up there (we burn mostly Ash, Cherry, and a little Maple). I have always split everything up there by hand, but that Black Birch is tough stuff. It splits, but takes a lot of extra whacks.

My lifeguard stand (on the back of the property) usually gives me great views of the Cannonsville Reservoir, but has become over grown this year. Some of the trees blocking the view are Red Oak, and that is one of the few places they are growing on my property, so I will have to see if I can restore some of the view w/o taking out the Oaks.


----------



## sb47

steved said:


> Wasn't that imported to the Savannah River Site to experiment with erosion control and it got loose from there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



It was imported but I don't know where they started planting it.
Tallow trees have takes over down here. They were imported by Teas nursery back in the 1940's. If you don't mow your field every year they will take over and they grow very fast.
The birds distribute the seeds everywhere.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Not a shindig, just a bunch of noise. Grayling air field will be busy, some back roads will be closed. Ranges will be closed. Security has been increased around the camp with fences, walls and upgraded entrances. Upgrades have taken place over recent years. The shindig is Ausable canoe race, next weekend. Then the Bud Bash.


I see, so they probably won't let me in for a "private" tour lol.
Sure you're still looking forward to the bud bash .


Duce said:


> My son fishes for walleye, salmon, trout and perch, starting a charter service with a 35ft Viking. He has a six pack ,100 ton captains license and master tow. View attachment 748270
> View attachment 748271


Very nice, where was that taken.
We had about 6 nice ones like that, the rest were keepers and a little bigger. I can see Erie having some great walleye in a few yrs.
These guys fished heavy gear, 30lb test is bigger than I use on kings in the river, heck I run 25lb backing on my fly reel for kings.
I was all good with it for the first couple hrs, but to me once everyone has some fish in the cooler lets gear down a little and enjoy the fight.


Duce said:


> Will be out of Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin. I gave him all of my salmon gear, we used to fish Rogers city, Rockport, Manistee and Frankfort. Had a 23ft Crestliner hardtop that trailered well, it was a salmon killing machine. I only gave him 10 downrigger rods and 4 dipsy ones, 5 boxes of spoons, plugs,dodges, hootches, stackers, meat rigs and a full 8 foot pickup box of crap I had. He has been salmon fishing since he was 5. After lake Huron crashed, it was all lake Michigan, salmon,lakers (yuke) and steelhead. I do miss fishing with him a little.


That's all you gave him lol.
What's wrong with those slimy lakers .
Where do you fish now, I like the pere marquette and the muskegon for trout and salmon.
Been doing a lot of smallie fishing this yr.
The rivers are almost down to normal levels right now and I'm able to hit some fun ones finally.
Last time we were out we got this one.
.


----------



## chipper1

sb47 said:


> It was imported but I don't know where they started planting it.
> Tallow trees have takes over down here. They were imported by Teas nursery back in the 1940's. If you don't mow your field every year they will take over and they grow very fast.
> The birds distribute the seeds everywhere.


Bamboo too.
Not thinking they were trying to fix anything here with it, but it can get out of hand.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The Oak Table, and Hickory Bench are in the Cabin. (see pic)
> 
> The 22 with the Pine Ridge 2.5 X 7 X 32 scope shot great, we were both impressed!
> 
> We also cut some Maple and Black Birch firewood. It will be the first time burning Black Birch up there (we burn mostly Ash, Cherry, and a little Maple). I have always split everything up there by hand, but that Black Birch is tough stuff. It splits, but takes a lot of extra whacks.
> 
> My lifeguard stand (on the back of the property) usually gives me great views of the Cannonsville Reservoir, but has become over grown this year. Some of the trees blocking the view are Red Oak, and that is one of the few places they are growing on my property, so I will have to see if I can restore some of the view w/o taking out the Oaks.


Looks very nice Mike.
Sure there will be many great memories made at that table, good times .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I see, so they probably won't let me in for a "private" tour lol.
> Sure you're still looking forward to the bud bash .
> 
> Very nice, where was that taken.
> We had about 6 nice ones like that, the rest were keepers and a little bigger. I can see Erie having some great walleye in a few yrs.
> These guys fished heavy gear, 30lb test is bigger than I use on kings in the river, heck I run 25lb backing on my fly reel for kings.
> I was all good with it for the first couple hrs, but to me once everyone has some fish in the cooler lets gear down a little and enjoy the fight.
> 
> That's all you gave him lol.
> What's wrong with those slimy lakers .
> Where do you fish now, I like the pere marquette and the muskegon for trout and salmon.
> Been doing a lot of smallie fishing this yr.
> The rivers are almost down to normal levels right now and I'm able to hit some fun ones finally.
> Last time we were out we got this one.
> .View attachment 748277


Now only fish with my son a couple times a year, up until last year fished Frankfort on a yearly outing. I bought my fifth wheel he bought his lund baron. He pasted and I had promised to sell his boat and gear for his wife, so I did. A lot of fish stories between him, his son, my son and myself. His son never went out, that he didn't get sea sick, chummed the waters. Good times. That's a nice smalley and a good fight. Enjoy your time with your children, it passes too fast.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Not a shindig, just a bunch of noise. Grayling air field will be busy, some back roads will be closed. Ranges will be closed. Security has been increased around the camp with fences, walls and upgraded entrances. Upgrades have taken place over recent years. The shindig is Ausable canoe race, next weekend. Then the Bud Bash.


When i was up visiting my uncle we rented a canoe and did a trip on the Ausable. Beautiful back in the mid 70's. Went to the Fred Bear muesum when it was in Grayling.


----------



## svk

I was filling the bird feeder last night and noticed iron sticking out of the ground. I immediately knew what it was. 

Our cabin is on the site of a circa-1912 logging camp. The cabin itself is built on the footprint of the blacksmith shop. The blacksmith actually died in a fire that claimed the blacksmith shop. We occasionally find small bits of metal and this is the third horseshoe we’ve unearthed. 

I’ll heat this up in the coals on the campfire and straighten it out a bit before I mount it on the cabin somewhere.


----------



## James Miller

Gona be the hottest day of the year. Let's go knock down some sticks. This having your own truck thing is realy nice.


----------



## MustangMike

On Thursday Evening, up at the Cabin, we had Venison Backstrap for dinner. I cooked it over some Black Cherry (nearly) coals.

It was Delicious!!! May have been the best I've ever had! Harold also could not get over how good it was.


----------



## rarefish383

sb47 said:


> I don't space fresh treated limber because it's gonna shrink anyway and leave a gap. If you gap it then after it drys the space is too big.


When I built my deck out of P/T 2X6’s, I used a hi lift jack to squish them tight, till I had liquid dripping out of them. In a year they shrunk enough to drain, and by the time I tore the deck off for an addition, change would fall through.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone want to scrounge some locust .
BL, bring that wheelbarrow .
This is from the storm that pushed thru last night from MN/WI.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want to scrounge some locust .
> BL, bring that wheelbarrow .
> This is from the storm that pushed thru last night from MN/WI.View attachment 748342
> View attachment 748343


Just got back in the AC or I'd throw a saw in my helicopter and be right over . Phone says 90 but it feels worse.


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say, whenever you want to drop off those Locust Logs, I'll be glad to cut them up.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Just got back in the AC or I'd throw a saw in my helicopter and be right over . Phone says 90 but it feels worse.


Computer say 97 feels like 105, I'm not going out to check. I have that case of Captain Morgans Parrot Bay to work on.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Just got back in the AC or I'd throw a saw in my helicopter and be right over . Phone says 90 but it feels worse.


I hear you James, just getting ready to head back out myself, it's more a mental task to get motivated as I don't enjoy this heat at all .
When did you get a helicopter . James Heli Logging serving all of PA .


----------



## svk

It’s a mild day here today. Got my AC hooked up but needed to run to the house to get a longer drill bit to install the continuous drain hose. Will get that put in later.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say, whenever you want to drop off those Locust Logs, I'll be glad to cut them up.


I tell you I'd rather take a drive out to your place in the AC than to have to cut them up today. I'm leaving them right where they are until it cools off a bit.
Got a call to do some work today that I didn't see(ringer was off ) and to be honest I'm not disappointed although the extra money would have been nice.
I think I'll just post a generator on CL and make a buck that way. Yep, just went outside to take pictures .
Okay, thanks Mike for helping me get motivated to list it lol.
https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/d/lowell-honda-generator-eu2000i/6938380934.html


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s a mild day here today. Got my AC hooked up but needed to run to the house to get a longer drill bit to install the continuous drain hose. Will get that put in later.


Does that have a condensate pump on it, how far will it pump if so?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Does that have a condensate pump on it, how far will it pump if so?


No clue. I think it only drains by gravity. It gives you a 2’ hose but I bought 4’ from the hardware store to get it out away from the building a bit and give a little more room for movement inside.


----------



## svk

I utilized the plugged off vent from an old gas fireplace that had been in here at one point. 

I have some bug screen that I’m going to fasten over the outside to keep the critters out.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I was filling the bird feeder last night and noticed iron sticking out of the ground. I immediately knew what it was.


Better than finding it with your chain!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A




----------



## Ryan A

Second to last load of Oak I have to sell. Once the weather breaks, I’ll have three rounds left in the wood pile to split and sell. Need to get more scrounged wood!!!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I hear you James, just getting ready to head back out myself, it's more a mental task to get motivated as I don't enjoy this heat at all .
> When did you get a helicopter . James Heli Logging serving all of PA .


I know a guy that would fly it. He flew in Vietnam I'm sure a few logs wouldn't bother him. Also gives me access to enough 5.56 and 7.62 to keep a belt fed happy for a long time but that's a story for another day.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Just got back in the AC or I'd throw a saw in my helicopter and be right over . Phone says 90 but it feels worse.



It’s the humidity here on the east coast. Brutal out today. Supposed to break by Monday.....


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> I know a guy that would fly it. He flew in Vietnam I'm sure a few logs wouldn't bother him. Also gives me access to enough 5.56 and 7.62 to keep a belt fed happy for a long time but that's a story for another day.



Would love to hear the story. Hoping I can make the PA GTG and have a chance to meet you, Steve, and the rest of the PA crew. I’m sure I could learn a ton from you guys.

I’m active on both forums however it seems like the members who are regulars in the firewood forum are fairly tight knit.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Heat index here is 103, I ain’t done very much.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cooled off this morning before the storm rolled in and dumped another inch or so. After the sun came out I put down a couple more box elders. Just try landing them on the brush pile then climb in top em and pull the log out back. Only complaints mosquitoes, flys and that damn gopher. 79° and sunny now. Too wet to mow praise be!


----------



## steved

I cut a flowering plum today that the Japanese beetles killed...I got a single stick of firewood off the base, does that count?!?

Too blasted hot ton do anything serious...had 110 heat index today at the house according to my weather station.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> it seems like the members who are regulars in the firewood forum are fairly tight knit.


Correct.

And those dudes that hang around that other place with their noses up the saw builder’s arses are about as trustworthy as gas station sushi. If you hang around these places long enough you’ll see them turn on each other at the drop of a hat and then a new set of groupies takes their place.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Gonna be a good night for sleepin! Finally dropped below 70!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Correct.
> 
> And those dudes that hang around that other place with their noses up the saw builder’s arses are about as trustworthy as gas station sushi. If you hang around these places long enough you’ll see them turn on each other at the drop of a hat and then a new set of groupies takes their place.


Don’t candy coat it, say what you really think.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Gonna be a good night for sleepin! Finally dropped below 70!!


You know it’s old advertising when there’s no area code or cell number.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Just got back in the AC or I'd throw a saw in my helicopter and be right over . Phone says 90 but it feels worse.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Can I borrow you helicopter when you get a chance [emoji15]

Just sayin [emoji2957]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Hot as all get out for a few days here. CAD has infected me but I missed out on two super deals today. I need another saw like a hole in the head. What I need to do is get stacking and moving what I have split......

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

The morning was not too bad, but in the afternoon I just fixed a saw recoil (in my garage, out of the sun) and was sweating so profusely that I had to take my T Shirt off to let it dry!

Went upstairs into the AC and took a drink break!


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Would love to hear the story. Hoping I can make the PA GTG and have a chance to meet you, Steve, and the rest of the PA crew. I’m sure I could learn a ton from you guys.
> 
> I’m active on both forums however it seems like the members who are regulars in the firewood forum are fairly tight knit.



Details of PA GTG???


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Correct.
> 
> And those dudes that hang around that other place with their noses up the saw builder’s arses are about as trustworthy as gas station sushi. If you hang around these places long enough you’ll see them turn on each other at the drop of a hat and then a new set of groupies takes their place.


I miss all the good fights, darn it.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> The morning was not too bad, but in the afternoon I just fixed a saw recoil (in my garage, out of the sun) and was sweating so profusely that I had to take my T Shirt off to let it dry!
> 
> Went upstairs into the AC and took a drink break!



We dont have ac.

I did not even put a shirt on at all today. I sweat THROUGH 1 pair of shorts in a few hours of noodling and then loading some oak. Took me almost 2 hours and I hardly got half a pick up bed full. I had to take 3 breaks. 

The heat SUCKED today. Heat index was 105. 

WTF, this is Michigan. Not Florida. Give me a break Mother Nature [emoji1787]

Did get to try out my new 32” B&C though [emoji16]. First time I tried a full skip chain. I wont lie, it may have actually been smoother than FC. If not it was just as smooth as a full comp. ill never buy a full comp again now. 





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Don’t candy coat it, say what you really think.


I would but we aren’t allowed to talk like that on this site 

Personally I’ve been screwed in multiple saw deals and as a moderator was thrown under the bus by those idiots many times. I threw the whole lot of them and their little ringleader on ignore and it sure makes this a better place. 

They can slap each other on the back and refer to each other as “bro” and “cuz” but then when things melt down, watching egomaniacs fight each other is good entertainment.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> We dont have ac.


Me either. Last electric bill was $20.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

KiwiBro said:


> I miss all the good fights, darn it.


Challange accepted.

What's the best 2 cycle oil? Discuss.


----------



## svk

Bear did some true scrounging and knocked off two of my feeders this morning. Ironically he walked by a cooler with pork steaks and beer to get to the second feeder. 

He came back three times. I fired up the muffler modded Poulan the last time and he hasn’t been back lol.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Bear did some true scrounging and knocked off two of my feeders this morning. Ironically he walked by a cooler with pork steaks and beer to get to the second feeder.
> 
> He came back three times. I fired up the muffler modded Poulan the last time and he hasn’t been back lol.
> 
> View attachment 748452
> View attachment 748453
> View attachment 748454


looks like time I come for a bear dinner!! lol


----------



## MustangMike

I used to use 1/2 skip chain in 28" and 36", and I liked it. Then I did some testing (timed cuts) and full comp just cuts faster, so that is what I use now.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> looks like time I come for a bear dinner!! lol


He’ll provide plenty lol


----------



## Benjo

MustangMike said:


> I used to use 1/2 skip chain in 28" and 36", and I liked it. Then I did some testing (timed cuts) and full comp just cuts faster, so that is what I use now.


I also tried and liked full and half skip chain on longer bars, but with some quick testing the full comp was always faster on the saws I normally used them on. 

I still use skip on my 42" bar, just too daunting to sharpen and if I need a bar that long it's 99% a yard tree with the requisite metal in it somewhere!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Details of PA GTG???


Here at my place Mike. Sometime in the fall. Trying to work dates out with the hunters and soccer dads. . Should I reserve you a spot in the camper?


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks, but I likely won't stay over, but let me know when it is and I will make it if I can.

Would be great to see you guys again, it has been a while.


----------



## U&A

One days worth of work took two days from all this freaking heat[emoji27]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Challange accepted.
> 
> What's the best 2 cycle oil? Discuss.


Canola. Now, get off my lawn.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Me either. Last electric bill was $20.


You are lucky. With mandatory service fees with our cooperative here it’s 70 bucks a month before you even draw your first watt.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Challange accepted.
> 
> What's the best 2 cycle oil? Discuss.


Straight 30w for the win and used engine oil for the bar.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Amsoil at 100:1 and ATF for the bar.


----------



## James Miller

No saws today. But I did scrounge this up.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Heat wave finally broke!!!! Got some heavy rains and the temp is down to 73.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Heat wave finally broke!!!! Got some heavy rains and the temp is down to 73.


It's been thundering for a few hours now but not much rain from it. Could use some the pools starting to get warm .


----------



## JustJeff

Heat finally broke here and we had a nice day. I broke in the new trailer and loaded it with splits from the fence line and tucked it up next to my deck where I stack for winter. I used to use the truck for this, now I can load and leave it to pick away at when I want to. Also stacked a rack off the pile to sell.











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Well I went and looked at a truck...1990 Dodge W250 with a Cummins, from Texas (no rust). Put a deposit down on it, will go get it tomorrow. Should make a decent wood hauler...more details to follow once I drag it home. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> Well I went and looked at a truck...1990 Dodge W250 with a Cummins, from Texas (no rust). Put a deposit down on it, will go get it tomorrow. Should make a decent wood hauler...more details to follow once I drag it home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Im Super jealous.

I saw a 2WD. First Gen Cummins in good shape. Guy wouldn’t sell. 

It could be made into a good 4x4 with som effort. He just lets it sit in his yard to. It runs but he dosnt ever use it.

Disappointing. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> Im Super jealous.
> 
> I saw a 2WD. First Gen Cummins in good shape. Guy wouldn’t sell.
> 
> It could be made into a good 4x4 with som effort. He just lets it sit in his yard to. It runs but he dosnt ever use it.
> 
> Disappointing.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Other than this one has high miles on the chassis and looks like it was beat with an ugly stick, the body is almost rust free. The frame and body have less rust than my 2012 Silverado that I oil undercoat every year...

It felt good getting behind the wheel of some older iron...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Just heard a guy not too far from here tipped a skid steer into a drainage ditch and drowned. Sad deal.


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Other than this one has high miles on the chassis and looks like it was beat with an ugly stick, the body is almost rust free. The frame and body have less rust than my 2012 Silverado that I oil undercoat every year...
> 
> It felt good getting behind the wheel of some older iron...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Older is the only way to go with diesel. First time I stopped to fill up the ford I was like  is DEF. I'm getting 19-20 mpg from the 7.3 hand calculated. After some reading seems those figures are only a pipe dream with the modern trucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry guys, but I'm loving my ecoboost F-150! Drove it to Cabela's (East Hartford) today … quite, smooth, and with the cruse set at 70 got 25 MPG for the 72 mile trip in I-84. Even my wife likes riding in it!

Unfortunately on the way home hit temps of 100* and bumper to bumper traffic, so mileage was a little less.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Was off on holiday last week we drove down to Melbourne managed 32mpg with the cruise set to 115 km/hr.
But that is under ideal conditions. Two sets of traffic lights then literally 1000km with no traffic lights, still not bad for a 2 ton car.
Only just caught up with the posts on here, I'll have plenty of time to catch up as I'll be on my back with an ice pack on my nuts for the next two days. 
Got my snip 2 hrs ago and so far so good. Had booked it in not realising today was a pupil free schools day meaning the entie family was along in the waiting room.....


----------



## Jeffkrib

Btw while in Melbourne we stayed with my wife's cousin. They are tuff no heating in the house. 53 deg F in the house all week.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> There's a funnel web spider in there. I think I'll just put it straight in the heater.
> 
> View attachment 745628


Was just on the news a molecule in the tassy funnel web spider venom stops heart tissue dying after a heart attack. Whoda thunk it!


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Was just on the news a molecule in the tassy funnel web spider venom stops heart tissue dying after a heart attack. Whoda thunk it!


So it's good to get zapped by one if you have heart issues .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> So it's good to get zapped by one if you have heart issues .


Maybe wait until they make a tablet or injection, me thinks. Better still, a vaccine so the anti-vaxers can start facebook pages about how evil it is and stuff. Eventually, as long as it's not contagious, evolution will weed those nutjobs out of the gene pool.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Not if the gubmit keeps them protected like Canadian Geese.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Canola. Now, get off my lawn.


NO, NO, NO. It's HOMELITE, it's always and everything Homelite. Best mix oil, best bar oil, best saw, best trimmer. Go Homelite or go home!


----------



## rarefish383

It feels pretty nice out right now. Hooking up the trailer , have 4 lawns to mow today. Think I'll use the JD and leave the walk behind home. Total of 2 1/2 to 3 acres. Last time I did these 4 lawns together, I took the Velke off the mower and walked it, trying to loose some weight. My odometer said I walked 8.73 miles.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> Was off on holiday last week we drove down to Melbourne managed 32mpg with the cruise set to 115 km/hr.
> But that is under ideal conditions. Two sets of traffic lights then literally 1000km with no traffic lights, still not bad for a 2 ton car.
> Only just caught up with the posts on here, I'll have plenty of time to catch up as I'll be on my back with an ice pack on my nuts for the next two days.
> Got my snip 2 hrs ago and so far so good. Had booked it in not realising today was a pupil free schools day meaning the entie family was along in the waiting room.....


After 2 days you'll still be moving gently for another day or two. After that it was in the back of my mind for about a week to not move to fast or twist the wrong way.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Was off on holiday last week we drove down to Melbourne managed 32mpg with the cruise set to 115 km/hr.
> But that is under ideal conditions. Two sets of traffic lights then literally 1000km with no traffic lights, still not bad for a 2 ton car.
> Only just caught up with the posts on here, I'll have plenty of time to catch up as I'll be on my back with an ice pack on my nuts for the next two days.
> Got my snip 2 hrs ago and so far so good. Had booked it in not realising today was a pupil free schools day meaning the entie family was along in the waiting room.....


Been there. Don't lift anything for a while. I mean a few weeks! I don't know what that wrinkled pouch has to do with your muscles but you'll feel it if you try to lift a big round or something. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> Was off on holiday last week we drove down to Melbourne managed 32mpg with the cruise set to 115 km/hr.
> But that is under ideal conditions. Two sets of traffic lights then literally 1000km with no traffic lights, still not bad for a 2 ton car.
> Only just caught up with the posts on here, I'll have plenty of time to catch up as I'll be on my back with an ice pack on my nuts for the next two days.
> Got my snip 2 hrs ago and so far so good. Had booked it in not realising today was a pupil free schools day meaning the entie family was along in the waiting room.....


30 years later and I still feel like I lost my twin brother! Oh well, too late now!


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm loving my ecoboost F-150! Drove it to Cabela's (East Hartford) today … quite, smooth, and with the cruse set at 70 got 25 MPG for the 72 mile trip in I-84. Even my wife likes riding in it!
> 
> Unfortunately on the way home hit temps of 100* and bumper to bumper traffic, so mileage was a little less.


I didn't buy it for mileage, I bought it because it is essentially a tractor meant to drive at 55mph...

There is nothing like driving old iron that rattles!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

MustangMike said:


> I also found out what was living under the shed!
> 
> Wife begged me to spare him, she thinks he will re locate.
> 
> I told her that de-scenting the dogs will be fully her responsibility.
> 
> Thankfully, I was able to free him w/o getting sprayed … no small feat!



A guy I know that traps them, throws a blanket over them before he moves them to relocate them


----------



## MustangMike

I know about the blanket, but did not need one. Just approached from the front (he could not see through the door) and he got calm after a few minutes.

I would dispatch him before re-locating. There is no place that needs one and I don't give others my problems.


----------



## MustangMike

steved said:


> I didn't buy it for mileage, I bought it because it is essentially a tractor meant to drive at 55mph...
> 
> There is nothing like driving old iron that rattles!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



I know mine does not have the work capacity of the heavier duty trucks, but it has more than what I need and I appreciate the rest of it I did not expect in a truck. The dang thing is so high end the high beams go on and off by themselves often better than I could do it! (I still miss the floor switches, no impact on your steering).

T Storms just moved in, so I closed the garage door (where I was working on my brother's concrete saw) and came inside.


----------



## Ryan A

I managed to drop off the last load of oak to a fella two miles away. $180 for both racks pictured. All this is scrounged oak that I got after the utility companies cut them down and let them lay.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 748721
> Much needed relief with the rain and thunderstorms rolling in.


Looks like a bunch coming you way Ryan. The stacks of wood look great.  I think the guy got a deal.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Looks like a bunch coming you way Ryan. The stacks of wood look great.  I think the guy got a deal.



Storms are here!!!


----------



## cat10ken

Speaking of skunks; I was fishing on a pier at a boat landing when a man showed up with a blanket covered live trap, he walked out the pier, lowered the trap and blanket into the water and held it there for 2-3 minutes until the skunk was dead. He removed the trap, still covered with the blanket so as not to offend the animal rightists and returned to his car. He said he has been doing it this way for years and never had one spray. This is a more humane way of doing it with less risk than shooting and possible spraying.


----------



## svk

Well it was supposed to only be 72 here today but it is still 77. It is very comfortable with my new AC running though and we are driving out the residual heat from two straight weeks of 80 degree temps!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Canola. Now, get off my lawn.



Hmmm , vegan bar lube , might be a market for that Lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My 9010 that @MillerModSaws did for me. Still first tank of fuel so still dialing it in.


----------



## svk

Roosts the chips nicely!

Carl builds a great saw. And he personally runs them to make sure they do what he thinks they should.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Roosts the chips nicely!
> 
> Carl builds a great saw. And he personally runs them to make sure they do what he thinks they should.


groupie


----------



## Jeffkrib

James Miller said:


> After 2 days you'll still be moving gently for another day or two. After that it was in the back of my mind for about a week to not move to fast or twist the wrong way.





JustJeff said:


> Been there. Don't lift anything for a while. I mean a few weeks! I don't know what that wrinkled pouch has to do with your muscles but you'll feel it if you try to lift a big round or something.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





rarefish383 said:


> 30 years later and I still feel like I lost my twin brother! Oh well, too late now!



I knew I’d get some solid men’s business advice from you guys .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer said:


> My 9010 that @MillerModSaws did for me. Still first tank of fuel so still dialing it in.



Speaking of men’s business, this is a man’s man’s saw, I’m sure that slight bogging will be replaced with solid pulling power once you’ve put 10 tanks through it and dialed in the tune.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> My 9010 that @MillerModSaws did for me. Still first tank of fuel so still dialing it in.


You get a trailer load of chips sold? Lol. Looks and sounds great!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> groupie


LOL! 

Carl don’t need drama to sell saws LOL


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I know mine does not have the work capacity of the heavier duty trucks, but it has more than what I need and I appreciate the rest of it I did not expect in a truck. The dang thing is so high end the high beams go on and off by themselves often better than I could do it! (I still miss the floor switches, no impact on your steering).
> 
> T Storms just moved in, so I closed the garage door (where I was working on my brother's concrete saw) and came inside.


Not for nothing, my comment was meant that I bought it for a toy. This isn't my primary vehicle, imagine this as the old Mustang or Covette the neighbor guy has in his garage...some guys like fast cars, I like old trucks.

I wasn't comparing a 30 year old truck to a modern driver, although I'd like to see these modern vehicles when they have the mileage this one has...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> My 9010 that @MillerModSaws did for me. Still first tank of fuel so still dialing it in.



It's gonna put a lot of smiles on your face!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> It's gonna put a lot of smiles on your face!


Trust me, it already has. Been breaking it in rich and slow, can’t wait to unleash it.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Trust me, it already has. Been breaking it in rich and slow, can’t wait to unleash it.


Looks like I'll have to find some real wood if you bring that to the GTG.  ( thinking 0ct. 26)


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> My 9010 that @MillerModSaws did for me. Still first tank of fuel so still dialing it in.


This reminds me I need to put the 111 back together and find a bar so I can play in the big saw games.


----------



## James Miller

Got the fluid flushed and trans filter changed in the truck yesterday. When I went to pick it up the guy said after seeing inside of it the fresh fluid and filter was like putting a bandaid on a bullet wound. He thinks it will last as long as I dont hang anything heavy off the back of it. Guess it's back to working 7 days a week again to save for a trans.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Looks like I'll have to find some real wood if you bring that to the GTG.  ( thinking 0ct. 26)


Dang, my wife just asked if I had plans for the last weekend in Oct. They are planning a family getaway. I'll see if they can do it a week earlier. I was looking for a log to bring with me to give the 45" bar a run. I got it right after your last GTG and haven't put it on the saw yet.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I know mine does not have the work capacity of the heavier duty trucks, but it has more than what I need and I appreciate the rest of it I did not expect in a truck. The dang thing is so high end the high beams go on and off by themselves often better than I could do it! (I still miss the floor switches, no impact on your steering).
> 
> T Storms just moved in, so I closed the garage door (where I was working on my brother's concrete saw) and came inside.


I'm taking mine in for it's second oil change next Tuesday, and have them install the brake controller. Mine seldom has the trailer off of it. It's getting a pretty solid 15 mpg. Last couple times I went to WV without the trailer I was about 19, but had a lot of junk on it. Haven't broke 20 yet.


----------



## svk

My wood truck is going to the doc today for minor surgery as well. 

Back brake adjusters are rusted solid so I’m really only engaging my fronts at the moment. I was pulling a heavy trailer and more or less skidded right by the road I was trying to turn on. And with the 1 ton rear end in here they have to pull the axles out to work on the brakes.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> My wood truck is going to the doc today for minor surgery as well.
> 
> Back brake adjusters are rusted solid so I’m really only engaging my fronts at the moment. I was pulling a heavy trailer and more or less skidded right by the road I was trying to turn on. And with the 1 ton rear end in here they have to pull the axles out to work on the brakes.


Depending on the age of the truck, spend the extra $15 and have them replace the rubber brake hose that drops from the frame to the rear axle...these hoses swell shut over time and cause brakes to be less effective...

I've found this on three vehicles I've owned, I plan to change the hoses on this 90 as soon as it hits the driveway.

On edit: this issue also affects the rubber hose at the front wheels as well and will cause many frustrating hours trying to diagnose a pull to one side or the other (the side it is pulling towards is good, it's the opposite side that has issues)...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Depending on the age of the truck, spend the extra $15 and have them replace the rubber brake hose that drops from the frame to the rear axle...these hoses swell shut over time and cause brakes to be less effective...
> 
> I've found this on three vehicles I've owned, I plan to change the hoses on this 90 as soon as it hits the driveway.
> 
> On edit: this issue also affects the rubber hose at the front wheels as well and will cause many frustrating hours trying to diagnose a pull to one side or the other (the side it is pulling towards is good, it's the opposite side that has issues)...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good idea, most of the brake lines were done on this already but the brakes weren't.

I do not mind doing brake lines and disc brakes myself but have always hated drums.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> I'm taking mine in for it's second oil change next Tuesday, and have them install the brake controller. Mine seldom has the trailer off of it. It's getting a pretty solid 15 mpg. Last couple times I went to WV without the trailer I was about 19, but had a lot of junk on it. Haven't broke 20 yet.



To get the best mileage they obviously don't like to tow and like a very flat road (like 84 both ways from here). Bringing the table and towing the ATV up to the cabin, with the many hills on Rte 17, the mileage was only 16.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, for anyone who has not noticed, they are re numbering all the exits on Rte 84 in NY, I think they are going by the mile #s. Our old Exit 19 is now 65!!! Old exit 18 is now 61, etc.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> FYI, for anyone who has not noticed, they are re numbering all the exits on Rte 84 in NY, I think they are going by the mile #s. Our old Exit 19 is now 65!!! Old exit 18 is now 61, etc.


Probably to get up to Federal standards to get Federal funding...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> FYI, for anyone who has not noticed, they are re numbering all the exits on Rte 84 in NY, I think they are going by the mile #s. Our old Exit 19 is now 65!!! Old exit 18 is now 61, etc.


About damn time NY gets with the program!!! It drove me nuts, I think on I-87 Albany is like exit 12 and it takes an hour to get to exit 19


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Got the fluid flushed and trans filter changed in the truck yesterday. When I went to pick it up the guy said after seeing inside of it the fresh fluid and filter was like putting a bandaid on a bullet wound. He thinks it will last as long as I dont hang anything heavy off the back of it. Guess it's back to working 7 days a week again to save for a trans.



That sucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Albany is exit 23 (787) and 24 (90), now I'm not going to know how to give directions to anyone, been familiar with these exit #s for decades!!!

What screwed up 84 was the new exit for Stewart Airport, which they called 5A but was miles from 5 and right next to 6!


----------



## MustangMike

Clarification, I'm talking T Way exit #s, not Northway (they are both I-87). At Albany, the T Way goes West on I-90 and I-87 becomes the Northway.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> That sucks.


I'm fighting the erge to put a BTS trans in it. Remann would be cheapest but then it will probably have the same issues down. Biggest problem with the 4r100 is slow soft shifting that allows alot of slipping and heat. Reman with a good valve body to firm up the shifts is probly what will end up in it but a guy can dream.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> I'm fighting the erge to put a BTS trans in it. Remann would be cheapest but then it will probably have the same issues down. Biggest problem with the 4r100 is slow soft shifting that allows alot of slipping and heat. Reman with a good valve body to firm up the shifts is probly what will end up in it but a guy can dream.


Get on the forums and find a local diesel guy, most of them are capable of building transmissions to stand up to the engine mods. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Get on the forums and find a local diesel guy, most of them are capable of building transmissions to stand up to the engine mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its not a heavily modified truck. Gtp38r, 3" straight exhaust, 6637 intake setup that's it. It came with a diablo sport tuner but I set it back to stock cause I read nothing but bad news with the handheld tuners and the 7.3. I'll look around and find one somewhere when the time comes.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> Its not a heavily modified truck. Gtp38r, 3" straight exhaust, 6637 intake setup that's it. It came with a diablo sport tuner but I set it back to stock cause I read nothing but bad news with the handheld tuners and the 7.3. I'll look around and find one somewhere when the time comes.


I wasn't necessarily implying it was heavily modified, I was only providing another place that could build you a transmission that would take some abuse and maybe for a better price...

I had one done by a respected Cummins / diesel performance shop and never had another problem...it was cheaper done by him than a local transmission shop that could never get the setup right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I wasn't necessarily implying it was heavily modified, I was only providing another place that could build you a transmission that would take some abuse and maybe for a better price...
> 
> I had one done by a respected Cummins / diesel performance shop and never had another problem...it was cheaper done by him than a local transmission shop that could never get the setup right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definitely something to be said about going to a specialist who is familiar with that model.

Too many generalists in every profession that do a "good enough" job for most people but not exactly what you need or want.


----------



## svk

Wow, a truck with 4 brakes sure stops on a dime! 

$73 bucks all in for the job. Can't complain about that!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Misjudged this one and it ***** slapped me luckily it spun as it came down. Only a small limb got me. Clearly the hill made it appear shorter than reality... Small dent in my fender big bruise to my ego...



barclays location finder


----------



## panolo

Damn box elder!


----------



## steved

steved said:


> Not for nothing, my comment was meant that I bought it for a toy. This isn't my primary vehicle, imagine this as the old Mustang or Covette the neighbor guy has in his garage...some guys like fast cars, I like old trucks.
> 
> I wasn't comparing a 30 year old truck to a modern driver, although I'd like to see these modern vehicles when they have the mileage this one has...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In the driveway...I think it will do good.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

i must say your US trucks would be out of place and a PITA on UK roads...they are too big for here, BUT ....they do look the dogs danglies! a nice crew cab..do they do those with 8 foot beds? Could get the girls and a lot of camping gear etc in one of those...oh and a load of wood with all the axes and saws in comfort in the cab too


----------



## Jeffkrib

Not to mention you guys in the UK pay four times as much fo fuel (we pay double). You would need to have four pockets each pocket with a wallet. 
That said Mikes truck would be do able, the problem we have here is due to the expense of having to conver these trucks to right hand drive they only import the high end models.


----------



## Jeffkrib

As you do when the doctor says to lay down and put your feet up, been looking at the Stihl major catalogue. Never realised their bar oils have a shelf life.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone seen Ford's prototype all electric pick-up truck/ute? Impressive.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone seen Ford's prototype all electric pick-up truck/ute? Impressive.


Just saw this last nite on the news.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone seen Ford's prototype all electric pick-up truck/ute? Impressive.



Yeeesss...

Doesn't matter even if it is smoother, more powerful, better range, cheaper to run and half the price to buy, no real man is going to buy a truck that sounds like a Toyota Prius.


----------



## KiwiBro

I'd like to see if regenerative braking is all that's needed to up the tow ratings or if they do anything else to the braking and chassis to helping stop the extra towing capacity the torque of the Lecky motas has. I mean not much point being able to tow a train if it takes 100m to stop.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeeesss...
> 
> Doesn't matter even if it is smoother, more powerful, better range, cheaper to run and half the price to buy, no real man is going to buy a truck that sounds like a Toyota Prius.


If a real man is worried about it sounding like anything, more than what he can get done with his Ute, he can take a flying leap for all I care. Phuck'm.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I would already own an electric vehicle if they werent $60K. Electric tiny pickup? Sweet. $40K for it? You can keep it.


----------



## steved

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeeesss...
> 
> Doesn't matter even if it is smoother, more powerful, better range, cheaper to run and half the price to buy, no real man is going to buy a truck that sounds like a Toyota Prius.


But they add engine sounds to the radio so it sounds gooder....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Towing capacity is based on the chassis and not just the engine. I think the towing ratings are getting out of hand. If you are going to tow more than 8000 lbs more than once, get a 3/4 ton truck. 
Back to the electric truck. I would absolutely own one. As soon as the price gets down to where it makes sense, I'm in. And as far as the chest thumping V8 guys. Once they see the power, they'll convert. Just like the Tesla model s kicking butt over nitrous powered Mustangs. I do agree it's not as visceral as that screaming internal combustion engine but we have our saws for that!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

JustJeff said:


> Towing capacity is based on the chassis and not just the engine. I think the towing ratings are getting out of hand. If you are going to tow more than 8000 lbs more than once, get a 3/4 ton truck.
> Back to the electric truck. I would absolutely own one. As soon as the price gets down to where it makes sense, I'm in. And as far as the chest thumping V8 guys. Once they see the power, they'll convert. Just like the Tesla model s kicking butt over nitrous powered Mustangs. I do agree it's not as visceral as that screaming internal combustion engine but we have our saws for that!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Your saws are already becoming electric...[emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Towing capacity is based on the chassis and not just the engine. I think the towing ratings are getting out of hand. If you are going to tow more than 8000 lbs more than once, get a 3/4 ton truck.
> Back to the electric truck. I would absolutely own one. As soon as the price gets down to where it makes sense, I'm in. And as far as the chest thumping V8 guys. Once they see the power, they'll convert. Just like the Tesla model s kicking butt over nitrous powered Mustangs. I do agree it's not as visceral as that screaming internal combustion engine but we have our saws for that!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


What they don't tell you is that the manufacture and disposal of all those batteries is just as bad or worse for the environment as anything we've done with internal combustion engines. Also if you hot lap that Tesla you'll hurt the batteries and motors in short order.


----------



## MustangMike

I totally agree with what James said, and there is also a limited supply of the rare earth materials they need for all this fancy stuff.

However, the torque of electric motors has been known for years, the problem is the weight.

When the 3rd rail runs out (North of Brewster on the Harlem line) the locomotives are diesel/electric. The diesel motor generates the electricity and the electric motors power the locomotive. That way when they get into a tunnel that has a 3rd rail they can turn off the diesel motor.


----------



## MustangMike

Fuel mileage with the truck seems very similar to bike riding. If you can average 16/17 MPH on hilly terrain, you can easily maintain over 20 MPH on a straight flat stretch for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I totally agree with what James said, and there is also a limited supply of the rare earth materials they need for all this fancy stuff.
> 
> However, the torque of electric motors has been known for years, the problem is the weight.
> 
> When the 3rd rail runs out (North of Brewster on the Harlem line) the locomotives are diesel/electric. The diesel motor generates the electricity and the electric motors power the locomotive. That way when they get into a tunnel that has a 3rd rail they can turn off the diesel motor.


Those rare earths are also located in some not-so-friendly places...that's why solar panels are still expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Fuel mileage with the truck seems very similar to bike riding. If you can average 16/17 MPH on hilly terrain, you can easily maintain over 20 MPH on a straight flat stretch for a prolonged period of time.


Also helps to have a tail wind!

I drove out to Washington, had a 45mph sustained (with a lot higher gusts) tail wind going through the Dakotas, that truck normally averaged 21mpg, I got 26mpg that day...you could roll the windows down and have no wind noise at times.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

One of the things that always impressed me was how you can tac a sailboat into the wind. Would be great if they could figure out how to incorporate a little of that technology into a vehicle, instead of just making them slippery! It would need to be something that adjusts based on the wind angle.


----------



## steved

steved said:


> In the driveway...I think it will do good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Took this much wiring out last night...and we aren't even close to being done...

At least my 10yo daughter is excited to help...





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I would already own an electric vehicle if they werent $60K. Electric tiny pickup? Sweet. $40K for it? You can keep it.


Chances are if it ever gets released in'21 the market will be flat at best and likely depressed and unable to swallow a high premium. Given it's ford, with their outright volumes of truck sales hopefully they'll have some economies of scale the others don't. Not saying it's true but I read somewhere the production costs of an ev are no more than conventional and with scale actually cheaper. Spreading the r&d costs over the volumes ford has might help too. We can but hope.
They've already sunk $500m into Rivian, an ev truck maker so I think we might actually see a prototype make it to market.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I totally agree with what James said, and there is also a limited supply of the rare earth materials they need for all this fancy stuff.
> 
> However, the torque of electric motors has been known for years, the problem is the weight.
> 
> When the 3rd rail runs out (North of Brewster on the Harlem line) the locomotives are diesel/electric. The diesel motor generates the electricity and the electric motors power the locomotive. That way when they get into a tunnel that has a 3rd rail they can turn off the diesel motor.


we aren't too far away from different battery tech that doesn't require rare earths. Still a few years but certainly getting closer.

As for motor weights, that's already been solved.

Mpg isn't much of an issue with Lecky either.

Range is the biggest hurdle. I've seen the studies suggesting the overwhelming majority don't travel anywhere near enough for range to be an issue, even if they think it is. But I haven't seen these studies break it down by vehicle type. I mean will those with a SUV or 4wd actually travel further than those with a hatchback or sedan, etc. My guess is yes BC apart from the metrosexuals trying to appear manly in their pickups others might actually go on outback adventures with theirs or travel long distances for work and carry/tow good loads.


----------



## cat10ken

The Ram Eco-diesel was very economical to drive but very unreliable as to durability and I think it has been scrapped and no longer available. Those who know more are sure to reply.


----------



## LondonNeil

petrol here is £1.30 a litre. 4.54 litres to a UK gallon (same number of pints but a UK pint is 20 not 16 fl oz)

I can get 50 mpg from my skoda...not bad from a warm hatch car with 220 ps/217 bhp.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> we aren't too far away from different battery tech that doesn't require rare earths. Still a few years but certainly getting closer.
> 
> As for motor weights, that's already been solved.
> 
> Mpg isn't much of an issue with Lecky either.
> 
> Range is the biggest hurdle. I've seen the studies suggesting the overwhelming majority don't travel anywhere near enough for range to be an issue, even if they think it is. But I haven't seen these studies break it down by vehicle type. I mean will those with a SUV or 4wd actually travel further than those with a hatchback or sedan, etc. My guess is yes BC apart from the metrosexuals trying to appear manly in their pickups others might actually go on outback adventures with theirs or travel long distances for work and carry/tow good loads.


If the military contracts for them I'd consider them reliably tested.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> petrol here is £1.30 a litre. 4.54 litres to a UK gallon (same number of pints but a UK pint is 20 not 16 fl oz)
> 
> I can get 50 mpg from my skoda...not bad from a warm hatch car with 220 ps/217 bhp.


That's great mileage.

I wonder, if we calculated it on a cost per km travelled, what the true societal cost of petro or lecky really is, taking into account the environmental costs, every life-cycle cost from mining materials to disposing/recycling. It might be a bit like trying to nail jelly to a tree but I'm sure someone has tried to work it out.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> If the military contracts for them I'd consider them reliably tested.


US Navy has already tested a few, with some interesting results  I'm sure the military industrial complex is always looking into it.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I would already own an electric vehicle if they werent $60K. Electric tiny pickup? Sweet. $40K for it? You can keep it.


Blows me away how expensive cars are. But then I look at some of the machinery I own that is in no way as complex yet about the same price as a new or near new car that has considerably more engineering and R&D in them. Still, I can't bring myself to spend $60k on ute/pick-up.
My nephew is buying a new toyota hilux. He has one kid of his own, his partner has one, and they are expecting twins. They rent, go on holidays, complain about not having any money, and with twins on the way, he's buying a new ute with debt.
Thankfully there are people in the next generations with their heads screwed on, but he sure ain't one of 'em.


----------



## JustJeff

The electric vehicles are coming. What I'm predicting is that electrical tax will go up one enough people are using them because of the lost revenue of road tax from fuel. And those who have solar and charge from home will have higher property tax. As far as electric chainsaws...it's just a matter of time. My son came home with a 60 volt reciprocating saw the other night. That thing is badazz!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

The road freight lobby here is strong. A few years ago they were biartching about paying road user charges on diesel when the private EV fleet got to use the roads almost for nix. I have found it quite hilarious that the screaming banshees in that lobby are quiet these days...with 'lecky freight trucks just around the corner.

Whilst I agree that EV users need to pay their fair share, various road taxes applied to fuel over the decades here were only ever done so ostensibly for the exclusive use of our national roading costs. Over the years however, and this will be further exposed as they wrangle with how to tax EV's fairly, successive govts have raided the fuel taxes for far more than national roads. That genie has to come out of the bottle in the next few years and hopefully there's no putting it back.

I'd also like to see some heavy scrutiny on the road freight industry's contribution compared to how much the public fork out to build or maintain roads for the commercial road freight users. I have a suspicion the road freight industry here have never paid their fair share and if they were hit with the true direct costs of their use of the national road network, suddenly we'd have a collective epiphany that maybe we shouldn't have run our coastal network into the ground (or should that be sunk it) as it is, as it has always been, not just cheaper but greener as a freight backbone in our Island nation.


----------



## LondonNeil

UK heatwave time. Forecast we might set all time record tomorrow....39C, 102F. Tonight's 'low'....
21C. And we don't do dry heat... It's half midnight, 22C and 66% humidity.


----------



## Logger nate

Well sorry to derail the electric thread but I didn’t have time to post this last weekend so I’ll try today 
Went up to scrounge the rest of the red fir blow down, nice sun rise on the way out
What was left was only about 1/3 of a load. I knew where some more dead standing stuff was but it’s quite a ways from the road, at least it’s down hill to the road 
I usually take my saw and gas jug and couple wedges up and cut what I think I’ll need for a load then shuttle everything down as I roll the blocks down to the road, usually comes out pretty close surprisingly, couple times I’ve had to go back up and cut a few more blocks, came out pretty close this time 
Still more left for later
Don't have to worry about anyone else cutting them that far from the road, lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

Great photos as always Nate.


----------



## md1486

Logger nate said:


> Well sorry to derail the electric thread but I didn’t have time to post this last weekend so I’ll try today
> Went up to scrounge the rest of the red fir blow down, nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 749136
> What was left was only about 1/3 of a load. I knew where some more dead standing stuff was but it’s quite a ways from the road, at least it’s down hill to the road View attachment 749139
> I usually take my saw and gas jug and couple wedges up and cut what I think I’ll need for a load then shuttle everything down as I roll the blocks down to the road, usually comes out pretty close surprisingly, couple times I’ve had to go back up and cut a few more blocks, came out pretty close this time View attachment 749137
> Still more left for laterView attachment 749138
> Don't have to worry about anyone else cutting them that far from the road, lol.



Valley County seems to be a really beautiful place. Nice pics


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Well sorry to derail the electric thread but I didn’t have time to post this last weekend so I’ll try today
> Went up to scrounge the rest of the red fir blow down, nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 749136
> What was left was only about 1/3 of a load. I knew where some more dead standing stuff was but it’s quite a ways from the road, at least it’s down hill to the road View attachment 749139
> I usually take my saw and gas jug and couple wedges up and cut what I think I’ll need for a load then shuttle everything down as I roll the blocks down to the road, usually comes out pretty close surprisingly, couple times I’ve had to go back up and cut a few more blocks, came out pretty close this time View attachment 749137
> Still more left for laterView attachment 749138
> Don't have to worry about anyone else cutting them that far from the road, lol.


Nate your pictures always make me homesick, keep em coming I always show them to the wife in hopes of stirring her interest in someday moving back to retire.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Great photos as always Nate.


Thanks Neil, stay cool over there, hope you have ac and something cool to drink.



md1486 said:


> Valley County seems to be a really beautiful place. Nice pics


Ssshhhh.. don’t say that out loud, already getting way too crowded here.
It is, I’m very thankful to be able to live here.



cornfused said:


> Nate your pictures always make me homesick, keep em coming I always show them to the wife in hopes of stirring her interest in someday moving back to retire.


I was hoping you guys weren’t getting tired of my pictures. I like for other people to see the things I do, I sure like seeing it. Maybe I shouldn’t keep posting pictures so people won’t want to move here... lol.
Your always welcome here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> I was hoping you guys weren’t getting tired of my pictures.


Never


----------



## LondonNeil

AC in the office but not at home.... And 3 year old just spent the night puking... Heat and a tummy bug toddler for the wife to deal with! I'm off to work!


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Neil, stay cool over there, hope you have ac and something cool to drink.
> 
> 
> Ssshhhh.. don’t say that out loud, already getting way too crowded here.
> It is, I’m very thankful to be able to live here.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you guys weren’t getting tired of my pictures. I like for other people to see the things I do, I sure like seeing it. Maybe I shouldn’t keep posting pictures so people won’t want to move here... lol.
> Your always welcome here.


Your pics are beautiful. Country some of us will never see. Besides, someone has to actually scrounge some wood while the rest of us debate electric vs gas, favorite hunting rounds, fishing trips, maple syrup and craft beers.....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> It is, I’m very thankful to be able to live here.
> I was hoping you guys weren’t getting tired of my pictures.


Looks like TDub country....


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well sorry to derail the electric thread


Don't worry Nate, you got the power lines in the first picture, nice transition.
Everyone likes your pictures, but how many would survive the snow . I'd like it, I'm ready for it even though it's been pretty nice out here, 50's in the morning the last couple days .
The dolmar is looking good .


----------



## chipper1

Hey @Flint Mitch found some wood for you to scrounge . Easy to get to .
https://saginaw.craigslist.org/zip/d/midland-free-oak-tree/6931142328.html


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Flint Mitch found some wood for you to scrounge . Easy to get to [emoji38].
> https://saginaw.craigslist.org/zip/d/midland-free-oak-tree/6931142328.html
> 
> View attachment 749232


I have one like that directly across the street they have asked me to take care of!


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> I have one like that directly across the street they have asked me to take care of!


Easy peasy, just cut her down right .
Buddy had me look at one at his place the other day, it's a large maple, actually 5 that have grown together and 2 split away but still standing. He wants me to just cut off the one that's leaning away the most, it's a cut about 12' off the ground and it's about 16" across, no problem lol. Basically it needs to be dismantled and topped out, he thinks differently but I won't do it any other way unless he agrees to take out another tree it will hang up in pushing it back towards me when I cut it, the other tree is on its way out also. I'm hoping he will decide to take the second tree out, then I can drop the whole thing without climbing it, we'll see.
Here's some easy stuff, too bad it's down towards Detroit.


----------



## Erik B

Logger nate said:


> Well sorry to derail the electric thread but I didn’t have time to post this last weekend so I’ll try today
> Went up to scrounge the rest of the red fir blow down, nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 749136
> What was left was only about 1/3 of a load. I knew where some more dead standing stuff was but it’s quite a ways from the road, at least it’s down hill to the road View attachment 749139
> I usually take my saw and gas jug and couple wedges up and cut what I think I’ll need for a load then shuttle everything down as I roll the blocks down to the road, usually comes out pretty close surprisingly, couple times I’ve had to go back up and cut a few more blocks, came out pretty close this time View attachment 749137
> Still more left for laterView attachment 749138
> Don't have to worry about anyone else cutting them that far from the road, lol.


@Logger nate If you are rolling the rounds down to the road, how do you stop the rounds from continuing down the hill?


----------



## Logger nate

Erik B said:


> @Logger nate If you are rolling the rounds down to the road, how do you stop the rounds from continuing down the hill?


That happens some times. This area there’s enough trees and dead fall they usually stop before the road. When I get them to the bank right before the road I try to roll (flop) them end ways then they stop on the road, unless they turn and start rolling then I usually never see them again . This area the road has a small berm on outside edge and road slopes to inside so that helps.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Don't worry Nate, you got the power lines in the first picture, nice transition.
> Everyone likes your pictures, but how many would survive the snow . I'd like it, I'm ready for it even though it's been pretty nice out here, 50's in the morning the last couple days .
> The dolmar is looking good .
> View attachment 749230


Lol, didn’t think about that, guess I’m still on topic then.
Thanks buddy


----------



## LondonNeil

not quite hottest dayever but hotest July day ever. we hot 100.2F 38.1C we melted.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> not quite hottest dayever but hotest July day ever. we hot 100.2F 38.1C we melted.


Sounds like time for a pint or 2.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> If the military contracts for them I'd consider them reliably tested.


Might want to rethink that one. When the military first issued the M-16 it didn’t even come with a cleaning kit because it was so reliable. Many a GI got popped trying to unjam that “reliable” piece of work.


----------



## Erik B

Logger nate said:


> That happens some times. This area there’s enough trees and dead fall they usually stop before the road. When I get them to the bank right before the road I try to roll (flop) them end ways then they stop on the road, unless they turn and start rolling then I usually never see them again . This area the road has a small berm on outside edge and road slopes to inside so that helps.


The road that you are on doesn't look like it gets much traffic. I have to be really careful rolling logs since there is a county road bordering my land.


----------



## Logger nate

Erik B said:


> The road that you are on doesn't look like it gets much traffic. I have to be really careful rolling logs since there is a county road bordering my land.


Yeah it’s not too bad, usually 3-4 cars go by while I’m there so still have to be careful, they can really get going in the more open areas 
Don’t know if it would work for your area but I have fell a tree across the hill just above the road to stop the rounds before they hit the road.
Would like to have some kind of a winch set up to pull the whole tree to the road someday, so I don’t have to roll blocks, would that work on your land?


----------



## MustangMike

He doesn't have to worry about that … any vehicle that gets clipped by a round, he never sees again (just kidding!!!).


----------



## MustangMike

He doesn't have to worry about that … any vehicle that gets clipped by a round, he never sees again (just kidding!!!).


----------



## LondonNeil

We survived! High of 77F forecast today


----------



## KiwiBro

@LondonNeil What happens with the Irish border in the case of a hard brexit? Shitcan the backstop agreement and fall back to the Good Friday agreement? But how will either option work if the UK is out of the trade and customs union?
For trade, just revert to WTO rules and call it done, and consider negotiations at the Irish border are just like negotiating any other trade and customs agreements with any other country? 
What are the options?

If it goes to a general election, which I kinda think is likely, are the voters going to be herded into brexit and Irish backstop issues while all the others like NHS, etc going to slyly slip under the radar?

May we live in interesting times


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Might want to rethink that one. When the military first issued the M-16 it didn’t even come with a cleaning kit because it was so reliable. Many a GI got popped trying to unjam that “reliable” piece of work.


The quick thinkers left them buried in the mud and grabbed an AK47 off a dead enemy.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> If a real man is worried about it sounding like anything, more than what he can get done with his Ute, he can take a flying leap for all I care. Phuck'm.





With trout season closed, a man has to get a rise somehow. 

But for one factor I think the lecky ute and EV vehicle concept is more novelty factor rather than practicality factor and will remain so for the foreseeable future. Yes, it can be done but for a range of previously mentioned reasons, I think it will remain on the fringe. 

So what is that one factor, you ask? Government action. Regulation and taxation on the internal combustion engine vehicles and their fuel aimed at shifting buyers to EV would be the one way they can become competitive. Left to the market, EVs would be stone dead IMO.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> @LondonNeil What happens with the Irish border in the case of a hard brexit? Shitcan the backstop agreement and fall back to the Good Friday agreement? But how will either option work if the UK is out of the trade and customs union?
> For trade, just revert to WTO rules and call it done, and consider negotiations at the Irish border are just like negotiating any other trade and customs agreements with any other country?
> What are the options?
> 
> If it goes to a general election, which I kinda think is likely, are the voters going to be herded into brexit and Irish backstop issues while all the others like NHS, etc going to slyly slip under the radar?
> 
> May we live in interesting times



It's a great big mess. Tbh, we've had peace long enough for most English to forget how it was and ni isn't on their agenda. Scots and Welsh may have longer memories but the terrorism was either ni or London/major English cities. The ni border isn't getting people worked up, but it should.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Not to mention the disruption to business having to sort out what’s coming rather than getting on with the job. A lot of companies will shift there European head quarters out into Germany ect. I’m sure I could write a long list.


----------



## Erik B

Logger nate said:


> Yeah it’s not too bad, usually 3-4 cars go by while I’m there so still have to be careful, they can really get going in the more open areas
> Don’t know if it would work for your area but I have fell a tree across the hill just above the road to stop the rounds before they hit the road.
> Would like to have some kind of a winch set up to pull the whole tree to the road someday, so I don’t have to roll blocks, would that work on your land?



I do have a lot of brush bordering the road so that may slow it down. If I am rolling 100+ lbs of wood all bets are off. In the past I have had someone in the ditch to stop any wayward rounds. If I can I try to haul wood out via my woods road I have. More work but it is safer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

James Miller said:


> The quick thinkers left them buried in the mud and grabbed an AK47 off a dead enemy.



Such a move would draw friendly fire in RVN 1969. The distinct difference in report from an M16.

Don’t be ‘dissing’ God’s Terrible Swift Sword.






Clean rounds & mags was the key on the second generation BTW.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

67L36Driver said:


> Such a move would draw friendly fire in RVN 1969. The distinct difference in report from an M16.
> 
> Don’t be ‘dissing’ God’s Terrible Swift Sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean rounds & mags was the key on the second generation BTW.


Plus they chromed the bores.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Dahmer said:


> Plus they chromed the bores.


And retimed the cyclic rate to account for the lubrication properties of the graphite in the double base ball powder that the military was using (WC-844) instead of the originally spec'd. single base stick (IMR-4475).

Here is a good read. It's too big to attach, so I've included a link.
http://kirbos.net/web_pictures/M-16 Case Study (1970-03).pdf


----------



## Ryan A

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Neil, stay cool over there, hope you have ac and something cool to drink.
> 
> 
> Ssshhhh.. don’t say that out loud, already getting way too crowded here.
> It is, I’m very thankful to be able to live here.
> 
> 
> I was hoping you guys weren’t getting tired of my pictures. I like for other people to see the things I do, I sure like seeing it. Maybe I shouldn’t keep posting pictures so people won’t want to move here... lol.
> Your always welcome here.



Between your 7.3 PSD and the GEORGOUS scenery, I could never get tired of your pics.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> With trout season closed, a man has to get a rise somehow.
> 
> But for one factor I think the lecky ute and EV vehicle concept is more novelty factor rather than practicality factor and will remain so for the foreseeable future. Yes, it can be done but for a range of previously mentioned reasons, I think it will remain on the fringe.
> 
> So what is that one factor, you ask? Government action. Regulation and taxation on the internal combustion engine vehicles and their fuel aimed at shifting buyers to EV would be the one way they can become competitive. Left to the market, EVs would be stone dead IMO.


One of the highest EV uptake countries is Norway. It's far from a fringe uptake. It's something like half of the new cars bought these days are EV. But they are a perfect exception in many ways. Also kinda ironic given their very significant national wealth is based on oil exports. Taxing ICE, rebates on EVs, serious seed funding of public/private partnerships to build what is a relatively comprehensive charging network, and a predominantly abundant hydro 'lecky generation has certainly helped. Many countries won't ever have those comparative advantages. There are however, some questions being raised about how, if at all, they are going to make up for the drop in fuel tax contributions to their sovereign wealth fund.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> It's a great big mess. Tbh, we've had peace long enough for most English to forget how it was and ni isn't on their agenda. Scots and Welsh may have longer memories but the terrorism was either ni or London/major English cities. The ni border isn't getting people worked up, but it should.


Maybe just let NI decide if they stay in a post-brexit UK (with whatever trade/border controls required at the border to the EU) or stay with the EU? They could choose to stay in the EU as independent or get swallowed up by the republic.

Ultimately, it's their future, their call. Or is that just way too simplistic an outsiders view? I'm nowhere near at a point of understanding it all.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Not to mention the disruption to business having to sort out what’s coming rather than getting on with the job. A lot of companies will shift there European head quarters out into Germany ect. I’m sure I could write a long list.


I have to laugh at what Dyson have done. "Sir" James Dyson was a staunch brexiteer, then they moved much of their production offshore and they have just recently off-shored their actual company. Still have plenty of people employed in the UK though.

It's an interesting dynamic at play. Are some of the EU countries going to put any pressure on the EU to negotiate a good agreement with an independent UK that keeps the trade flowing or will those countries just roll over and accept they have SFA say / self-determination as a vassal of Brussels. Will the UK be able to negotiate good enough deals with others outside the EU (Trump better come through with a good deal), and fast enough, to at least reduce the pain of this divorce with the EU?

Does the EU have no choice but to go all-in and hammer the UK even if it means sacrificing some of their own countries to do so, to stave of what will be an existential threat if the UK makes it out alive and others in the EU see that as an example to follow.

Interesting how this will play out. When it all gets tricky I always seem to revert back to whatever the will of the people is. Even if I don't like what the majority want, it's still ultimately better than alternatives to democracy.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> The road freight lobby here is strong. A few years ago they were biartching about paying road user charges on diesel when the private EV fleet got to use the roads almost for nix. I have found it quite hilarious that the screaming banshees in that lobby are quiet these days...with 'lecky freight trucks just around the corner.
> 
> Whilst I agree that EV users need to pay their fair share, various road taxes applied to fuel over the decades here were only ever done so ostensibly for the exclusive use of our national roading costs. Over the years however, and this will be further exposed as they wrangle with how to tax EV's fairly, successive govts have raided the fuel taxes for far more than national roads. That genie has to come out of the bottle in the next few years and hopefully there's no putting it back.
> 
> I'd also like to see some heavy scrutiny on the road freight industry's contribution compared to how much the public fork out to build or maintain roads for the commercial road freight users. I have a suspicion the road freight industry here have never paid their fair share and if they were hit with the true direct costs of their use of the national road network, suddenly we'd have a collective epiphany that maybe we shouldn't have run our coastal network into the ground (or should that be sunk it) as it is, as it has always been, not just cheaper but greener as a freight backbone in our Island nation.


A little off topic of the E vehicles. I got into an argument with a friend at work over driverless vehicles. He was a tractor trailer driver for UPS. Those guys can have slightly pumped up ego's. They think they can't be replaced. Any good tractor trailer driver can replace them, I mean how hard is it to go from point A to point B? A delivery drivers has to know where 150-200 stops are every day. You can't replace them in one day. Anyway, the point being, it will be the tractor trailers that go driverless first. Get on the hiway, stay in the right lane, go the speed limit. Pretty easy to program. The only thing saving their jobs is the Union. If the company can replace those jobs with new ones at the same rate, and guarantee the number of jobs at that rate, those drivers are gone.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> With trout season closed, a man has to get a rise somehow.
> 
> But for one factor I think the lecky ute and EV vehicle concept is more novelty factor rather than practicality factor and will remain so for the foreseeable future. Yes, it can be done but for a range of previously mentioned reasons, I think it will remain on the fringe.
> 
> So what is that one factor, you ask? Government action. Regulation and taxation on the internal combustion engine vehicles and their fuel aimed at shifting buyers to EV would be the one way they can become competitive. Left to the market, EVs would be stone dead IMO.


EV's won't go main stream till oil is gone, or gets expensive. Some folks think it's expensive now. I talked to an old guy years ago. His first car was an Auburn Boat tail Speedster. He said he was making 8 cents an hour working then, and his fuel cost 8 cents per gallon. When I retired I was making $33 an hour, If petrol hit $33 per gallon, many electrics would pop up.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> A little off topic of the E vehicles. I got into an argument with a friend at work over driverless vehicles. He was a tractor trailer driver for UPS. Those guys can have slightly pumped up ego's. They think they can't be replaced. Any good tractor trailer driver can replace them, I mean how hard is it to go from point A to point B? A delivery drivers has to know where 150-200 stops are every day. You can't replace them in one day. Anyway, the point being, it will be the tractor trailers that go driverless first. Get on the hiway, stay in the right lane, go the speed limit. Pretty easy to program. The only thing saving their jobs is the Union. If the company can replace those jobs with new ones at the same rate, and guarantee the number of jobs at that rate, those drivers are gone.


Last I read Amazon was already doing it. Driverless trucks between some of their distribution warehouses, down a major highway. The company working with them was called Embark, if you want to point your friend to their website  They were automating Peterbuilt trucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped 2 Black Cherry and 2 Red Maple trees … started at 9:00 and they were all down, limbed and bucked by 12:00.

The one in the pic had to be placed between the shed and the deck. All 4 went down on the money.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Took the 9010 out this morning to buck up that big oak trunk, it was 42”. But it was a morning of learning. In the video when I wasn’t dogged in the saw would “bog.” Since I had never had a Saw with that many cc or that long of a bar I discovered myself letting the saw pull me into the cut, then it “bogged.” As long as I kept some back pressure on the handle to prevent pulling me in there was no “bog.” Same as letting the felling dogs bite. Never too old to learn. By the way, that kicks azz and it’s only on its 2nd tank of fuel.


----------



## cantoo

28 C here today so I snuck out of work early and headed to the bush before my wife got home. I got one 20" poplar cut down and trimmed before I decide it wasn't worth getting eaten alive for poplar. Skeeders and black flies were unreal and then the heat and no wind. Bucked it up, loaded it up and headed for the house and shop. Got the wood chipper hooked up and ready to go to work tomorrow to spend some time getting everything tidied up on it so I can rent it out once in awhile. At least that's what I told my wife. Might work on the log deck for the wood processor too. She thinks I'm going to a birthday party with her but I' pretty sure I'm going to be tied up in the shop at work. Spend over $1000 on a couple of operations on one of our dogs. Removed some warts that turned out to be tumours. Vet said he was on borrowed time ( only 10 years old) so we made the decision to put him to sleep. Last second decision to open him back up and try to remove as much of the tumor as they could instead. It's been 2 weeks he's healing well and is running around and doesn't seem to be in any pain. We're maybe only going to get a few months but I like the dogs more than I like most people.


----------



## chucker

cantoo said:


> 28 C here today so I snuck out of work early and headed to the bush before my wife got home. I got one 20" poplar cut down and trimmed before I decide it wasn't worth getting eaten alive for poplar. Skeeders and black flies were unreal and then the heat and no wind. Bucked it up, loaded it up and headed for the house and shop. Got the wood chipper hooked up and ready to go to work tomorrow to spend some time getting everything tidied up on it so I can rent it out once in awhile. At least that's what I told my wife. Might work on the log deck for the wood processor too. She thinks I'm going to a birthday party with her but I' pretty sure I'm going to be tied up in the shop at work. Spend over $1000 on a couple of operations on one of our dogs. Removed some warts that turned out to be tumours. Vet said he was on borrowed time ( only 10 years old) so we made the decision to put him to sleep. Last second decision to open him back up and try to remove as much of the tumor as they could instead. It's been 2 weeks he's healing well and is running around and doesn't seem to be in any pain. We're maybe only going to get a few months but I like the dogs more than I like most people. View attachment 749521
> View attachment 749522


! dogs are smarter and wiser!!….


----------



## MustangMike

Dogs are "Man's best friend" … no way around it. And, they become part of the family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Stuff you did not know (?)  Philbert




thanks! had seen it before. remembered such pencils hold 'tricks of the trade'. but I had forgotten all but lead writes. lol. I actually had been thinking of this vid just the other day. you saved me having to look it up. 

I am sure I can remember this go around... at least that it's 1/2" x 1/4". lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Cool. Most of mine are lost under the deck LOL I use mine to space out decking.



I got one lil pencil attached to a retract spring. on the farm working, I run across many things I need to note. so I have a small notepad in pocket and the retract pencil on T's collar... see something noteworthy, just pull out notepad, grab pencil off T and jot it down. right then... and there!!  transfer to my main log later that evening...

not written down, bound to forget it! some times... quicker than u can say, "Jack Robinson!"....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Scrounged up this today. Workday is going to be a lot easier now. Just need to fashion a vent through the wall which I’ll do tonight.



visited a rancher friend of mine the other day. sat on his patio and chatted. he said, sit here, close to me...  [lol] and then he turned on his portable a/c unit. about 3' tall or so. 110-v. blew cool, well... imo, coolish. sweaty T and a fan mite been a good run for the $! lol. said had to have a vent line, 5" or so... to remove the hot air!  omg, I could see acres of hot air! lol... and he had a lil drain line, too. ran along the heat vent, then pvc'd to spot in patio floor, then follered a line on out the rest of the way... 

novel... air conditioning the outside!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Thought some of you guys that work with wood would like this.
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/fuo/d/lakewood-custom-black-walnut-table/6936398281.html



nice piece of wood. I have a walnut mantle over my L R fireplace. about 2" thick. rounded corners and front edge. I had it custom made and I put it there 40 years ago. looks as good today as the day I set it in place...

I liked the table in walnut. but for my budget... I think a Lowe's pine picnic table and a fresh can of Watco Walnut wood stain would be close enuff! lol $119.95

maybe finish it in exterior Varathane clear, #92 or satin #93


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I never knew that, doesn't sound to tasty to me .
> *I've noticed them eating the black gas caps on my gas cans*, only on the gas cans from what I can tell, maybe its coincidental and they happen to be soy based. They have also eaten them on two small toro 2-stroke snow blowers that were on my front porch .
> I got the engine all back together and installed and it's missing on the back cylinder(weak spark), that's the one right by the wires they chewed up. I don't think the wires in the picture are the problem though because the other coil gets power thru that one and its working, but they may have chewed thru another wire. Hopefully I can figure it out tomorrow, and I'm hoping it's not hard to find, it's hot out there .



I noticed other day one of my hose end caps had teeth marks!....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> *I don't space fresh treated limber* because it's gonna shrink anyway and leave a gap. If you gap it then after it drys the space is too big.



I thot about that, too. I see a new fence going up. in pine. they space it... then has wide gaps. never seen pine fence boards not shrink. edge to edge would be my best bet. but then, I use cedar...


----------



## KiwiBro

From the time I woke this morning until at least now (8pm) I have dropped, kicked, stepped on, knocked, fumbled, etc everything I have touched. Never had a day like it. Never been this unco'. Tried to work on a set of drawers in the shed. Spent over an hr setting up to do some fancy dovetails, did a test - perfect, routed two fronts before realising a finger on the dovetail jig had moved 1mm. Of course, there is no spare wood, and the grain was matching across all 5 drawer fronts and now is going to look like sh1t once I cut the drawers 2" narrower and start again. 
If I wake up like this tomorrow i might have to reconsider being upright until normal service resumes. Crazy, crazy day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I was filling the bird feeder last night and noticed iron sticking out of the ground. I immediately knew what it was.
> Our cabin is on the site of a circa-1912 logging camp. The cabin itself is built on the footprint of the blacksmith shop. The blacksmith actually died in a fire that claimed the blacksmith shop. We occasionally find small bits of metal and this is the third horseshoe we’ve uncovered. I’ll heat this up in the coals on the campfire and straighten it out a bit *before I mount it on the cabin somewhere.* View attachment 748293
> View attachment 748294
> View attachment 748295



perfect! looks like a _lucky find!_ ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> You know it’s old advertising *when there’s no area code* or cell number.



I can remember when Houston area did not use 713... kinda like when zip codes showed up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The morning was not too bad, but in the afternoon I just fixed a saw recoil (in my garage, out of the sun) and was sweating so profusely *that I had to take my T Shirt off to let it dry*! Went upstairs into the AC and took a drink break!



every day stuff here MM.... sometimes I just go over and sit down in front of a fan... cools nicely! I have to forget eating. almost anything... and 45 mins later gig is up! can't work outside. no chow and plenty of water... all day, so long as not in direct sun all day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I would but we aren’t allowed to talk like that on this site
> 
> Personally I’ve been screwed in multiple saw deals and as a moderator was thrown under the bus by those idiots many times. I threw the whole lot of them and their little ringleader on ignore and it sure makes this a better place.
> 
> They can slap each other on the back and refer to each other as “bro” and “cuz” but then when things melt down, watching egomaniacs fight each other is good entertainment.




[ lol,  ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> You are lucky. With mandatory service fees with our cooperative here it’s 70 bucks a month before you even draw your first watt.



mine's a bit higher than that... but not bad, actually. actually it's a bargain. a/c is a must down here along Echo Lane...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well it was supposed to only be 72 here today but it is still 77. It is very comfortable with my new AC running though and we are driving out the residual heat from two straight weeks of 80 degree temps!



nice addition, no doubt!  do u keep it at 62f? I thot that's what it read?... 62f would be too cool for me. we keep our's at 78f... +/- a degree depending. more so on humidity than temp.


----------



## MNGuns

5AM...drinking coffee...staring into the distance, ears straining to hear the sound of an approaching log truck. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice addition, no doubt!  do u keep it at 62f? I thot that's what it read?... 62f would be too cool for me. we keep our's at 78f... +/- a degree depending. more so on humidity than temp.


We keep our bedroom at hone at 65 which is the lowest setting it goes. I love sleeping under the winter weight blanket!


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> 5AM...drinking coffee...staring into the distance, ears straining to hear the sound of an approaching log truck. Today is going to be a good day.


I love the sound of a diesel in the morning.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> From the time I woke this morning until at least now (8pm) I have dropped, kicked, stepped on, knocked, fumbled, etc everything I have touched. Never had a day like it. Never been this unco'. Tried to work on a set of drawers in the shed. Spent over an hr setting up to do some fancy dovetails, did a test - perfect, routed two fronts before realising a finger on the dovetail jig had moved 1mm. Of course, there is no spare wood, and the grain was matching across all 5 drawer fronts and now is going to look like sh1t once I cut the drawers 2" narrower and start again.
> If I wake up like this tomorrow i might have to reconsider being upright until normal service resumes. Crazy, crazy day.


Have had some of those days lately. Rolling backwards down hill out of control... Black clouds can blow away quickly. Hope yours has passed.


----------



## MNGuns

First load of the day...keep em coming.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MNGuns said:


> First load of the day...keep em coming.
> 
> View attachment 749573


Heck yeah! 

Only thing I've cut here lately has been box elder. At least its not catulpa.


----------



## MNGuns

Mostly oak in this load. I see a maple, a hackberry, and some wonderwood. Coming from a lot clearing outfit so it all goes on the truck.


----------



## Be Stihl

MustangMike said:


> Dropped 2 Black Cherry and 2 Red Maple trees … started at 9:00 and they were all down, limbed and bucked by 12:00.
> 
> The one in the pic had to be placed between the shed and the deck. All 4 went down on the money.



Looks good Mike!
I’m glad I found some Red Maple awhile back, it’s gonna come in handy to save from burning higher BTU wood. That 462 seems to be pretty productive, what’s the other? Looks like a 362?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Between being hot and having the new toy, I've been avoiding wood.

I have made good progress on the toy, fixed a batch of wiring issues, figured out the vacuum issue for the brakes. Also figured out the exhaust wasn't meant to be a straight pipe, but rather the PO didn't install the muffler; so I have to address that. But before that I need to get the transmission mounts replaced (because they are like jello) so I can clock the exhaust pipe...

Overall it's a good truck, just a batch of little things that culminated over the years. I'm thinking it's going to be a blast to bomb around in...and haul firewood!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> First load of the day...keep em coming.
> 
> View attachment 749573


That's great!
I built up my pile by going to lots that were getting cleared by a guy I'm now friends with, anytime I want more I give him a call and find out where and when he will be closest to my house, then I drive over and he loads me up. Another nice thing I have going with him is that he sets aside all the dead standing trees so there's no wait time on it to season.
I've been holding out because my pile is around 20 plus cord already split and I need the spot it's in to get trusses on my pole barn when I build it . I sold some of it off last yr and figure I'll be able to sell a good portion of it this yr since many people couldn't get wood this spring because the woods were so wet. Hopefully I can time everything right and when the wood is gone we will hit a recession and I can build my barn, then I'll start stocking back up again.


----------



## Philbert

Spent about 3 days helping folks in North-Eastern Wisconsin, cleaning up from about 14+ tornadoes. Lots of trees down, lots of roads that were closed. Lots of stuff left to do.
Did some 'route clearance' - opening up driveways, access roads, and sections of township roads that were impassable - some of that is simply removing a tree or two; some is tricky without heavy equipment.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Spent about 3 days helping folks in North-Eastern Wisconsin, cleaning up from about 14+ tornadoes. Lots of trees down, lots of roads that were closed. Lots of stuff left to do.
> Did some 'route clearance' - opening up driveways, access roads, and sections of township roads that were impassable - some of that is simply removing a tree or two; some is tricky without heavy equipment.
> 
> Philbert


Dangerous work my friend.
We had quite a bit of damage here too. They never said anything about a tornado here, one area I cut open a driveway in had straight line winds(from the NNW), on the other side of the road I did a bid for a guy who had some that were real twisted and had fallen like a wind from the ENE hit them.

Here's a link to some of those pictures.
First are the ones from my house(iirc I posted those already), then the generator I sold because Mike got me thinking, then the first route I tried to take west of my house(firetruck in rd and powerline/tree), second route(another power line/tree), third route there was a sign saying closed but the guy cutting by the trailer had just gotten that part cleared and the guys in the tree service were taking a break because they had just finished, then the storm that hit us on Saturday that looked like it tracked the same line as the one Friday, then the drive I cut out(it was a large black locust, there's another picture with an umbrella by it a little further on in the pictures), then the neighborhood I did the bid in. I was told I can have the locust if I want to come back for it so I may since I like locust . All the trees that blocked the rd were in a straight line just west of this neighborhood and were the end of the most severe area for damage.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zrcxiXNGazMNKdzz5
Yesterday I was doing a landscaping job and there is a very large hickory tree that split and fell. Today I went out back to relocate a woodchuck, no sheet needed ) and found a large red oak down, my new on the property scrounge . Yrs ago I cleaned up another huge branch off it, this piece is more like half the tree split even though there was almost as much wood on the one branch before. Should be over a cord in it, lots of work getting it out of the woods, I like yard trees lol. There are other trees it took down including an 8" cherry(the whole tree), and it broke off a 12-14" red oak that I will probably take down all the way and let something else grow up in there.
Then I found that the neighbors grandson was attempting to take down a nice sized black locust, probably for campfire wood , and got it snagged leaning onto my property. He never let me know or anything, I've told him many times if he needs anything let me know(he like to get his truck stuck) as I have a skidding winch on my tractor . I have helped his grandfather clear trees from the trail when we've had ice in the past and he's a good neighbor, the grandson I've had a few conversations with thru the yrs, good kid, but he doesn't think about others much. In the picture of it leaning you can see the red oak behind it, it's not far off the trail which will make it easy to get, just like the black locust leaner that will most likely be on my pile after I talk with the owner .
https://photos.app.goo.gl/XWx6GyrjLnZ77Dt87


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Maybe just let NI decide if they stay in a post-brexit UK (with whatever trade/border controls required at the border to the EU) or stay with the EU? They could choose to stay in the EU as independent or get swallowed up by the republic.
> 
> Ultimately, it's their future, their call. Or is that just way too simplistic an outsiders view? I'm nowhere near at a point of understanding it all.


err,, yeah...a lot of there that seems to make sense.....if only it were that easy. Let's just try and not forget all the fighting that happened...very simplistically put...between a protestant majority who are determined to be part of the UK, and a Catholic minority who seek a united Ireland. We've had a good long and stable peace and Brexit s the most significant risk to that, it could easily tip NI back into fighting.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> I have to laugh at what Dyson have done. "Sir" James Dyson was a staunch brexiteer, then they moved much of their production offshore and they have just recently off-shored their actual company. Still have plenty of people employed in the UK though.
> 
> It's an interesting dynamic at play. Are some of the EU countries going to put any pressure on the EU to negotiate a good agreement with an independent UK that keeps the trade flowing or will those countries just roll over and accept they have SFA say / self-determination as a vassal of Brussels. Will the UK be able to negotiate good enough deals with others outside the EU (Trump better come through with a good deal), and fast enough, to at least reduce the pain of this divorce with the EU?
> 
> Does the EU have no choice but to go all-in and hammer the UK even if it means sacrificing some of their own countries to do so, to stave of what will be an existential threat if the UK makes it out alive and others in the EU see that as an example to follow.
> 
> Interesting how this will play out. When it all gets tricky I always seem to revert back to whatever the will of the people is. Even if I don't like what the majority want, it's still ultimately better than alternatives to democracy.



It would seem that France and Germany are hell bent on ensuring we get a hard exit and rough time. they NEED to make leaving the EU look like its very very bad indeed so that no one else follows. Oh and I'm not pinning any hopes on a great deal with Trump....as is largely right and good, he is only interested in himself and not in saving us. Similarly the Chinese and...well...just about everyone? we are, imv, in a fairly vulnerable position and need to choose our friends very, very carefully.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bit of a weird day, although ultimately quite satisfying and I've had some proper meaningful smiles and laughs. Dad, who passed away last October, was like many men a bit of a hoarder. Today my brother and I were clearing the garage. Dad was an engineer, both my grandad's had engineering or DIY tools and my mums grandad did too...oh yeah you guess right...3 generations of tools. I'm an engineer so I knew what most of the stuff is/was.... how good and how costly some of it was in its day....and how useless and unsaleable it is now. lots of taps and dies, sockets and spanners n huge sizes and real high quality but all whitworth, BSF or A/F....thankfully we I've not seen anything other than metric in a long while. That was just the start... anyway it was kind of fun, finding stuff that hadn't been touched in best part of 30 years since mum and dad moved to that house...me or my brother saying 'Hey do you remember this!? Do you remember when....?' to get a laugh....or a response like, 'hey I remember dad putting it away saying it might come in handy, and you arguing that we'd be binnig it in 30 odd years as we cleared out his garage!' It was fun laughing with my brother and remembering some old memories....but boy we have some big piles of rubbish to recycle now...and there's still the loft and some other spaces to do.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> err,, yeah...a lot of there that seems to make sense.....if only it were that easy. Let's just try and not forget all the fighting that happened...very simplistically put...between a protestant majority who are determined to be part of the UK, and a Catholic minority who seek a united Ireland. We've had a good long and stable peace and Brexit s the most significant risk to that, it could easily tip NI back into fighting.


How about I and NI hold referenda to decide once and for all if they are :

united under EU
united under post-brexit UK (only an option if the UK would consider taking that on)

separate under EU

separate with I under EU, NI under UK. 
Given over 50% of NI didn't want brexit, and now Boris and his merry band of free market goons are at the wheel, perhaps there are enough in NI to vote to get out of UK and stay part of the EU? If that is the will of the people then so be it. 

I don't believe in peace at any cost, especially if that cost involves maintaining a powder keg that's still looking for a spark. Essentially, that's just temporary respite/can-kicking.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Bit of a weird day, although ultimately quite satisfying and I've had some proper meaningful smiles and laughs. Dad, who passed away last October, was like many men a bit of a hoarder. Today my brother and I were clearing the garage. Dad was an engineer, both my grandad's had engineering or DIY tools and my mums grandad did too...oh yeah you guess right...3 generations of tools. I'm an engineer so I knew what most of the stuff is/was.... how good and how costly some of it was in its day....and how useless and unsaleable it is now. lots of taps and dies, sockets and spanners n huge sizes and real high quality but all whitworth, BSF or A/F....thankfully we I've not seen anything other than metric in a long while. That was just the start... anyway it was kind of fun, finding stuff that hadn't been touched in best part of 30 years since mum and dad moved to that house...me or my brother saying 'Hey do you remember this!? Do you remember when....?' to get a laugh....or a response like, 'hey I remember dad putting it away saying it might come in handy, and you arguing that we'd be binnig it in 30 odd years as we cleared out his garage!' It was fun laughing with my brother and remembering some old memories....but boy we have some big piles of rubbish to recycle now...and there's still the loft and some other spaces to do.


We laugh about how some families start fighting over the assets, because for us here we'll be fighting over who* doesn't* get the assets. I think the consensus, if only in jest, is a can of petrol and a match, letting the whole lot bark like a dog. WOOOOF. gone.


----------



## abbott295

We have the same kind of situation after my parents died. Over 65 years on the same farm, buildings started accumulating more stuff after they retired and had their sale. The closest one of us lives 500 miles from the home place, two about 800 miles, and one, the oldest and the executor, lives 1600 miles away. One example is that there is a pile of logs from trees that were taken out just a few (maybe five) years ago that my dad wanted to mill. Most of these are trees that we helped plant; maybe we were as old as our early teens, 50 plus years ago.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Bit of a weird day, although ultimately quite satisfying and I've had some proper meaningful smiles and laughs. Dad, who passed away last October, was like many men a bit of a hoarder. Today my brother and I were clearing the garage. Dad was an engineer, both my grandad's had engineering or DIY tools and my mums grandad did too...oh yeah you guess right...3 generations of tools. I'm an engineer so I knew what most of the stuff is/was.... how good and how costly some of it was in its day....and how useless and unsaleable it is now. lots of taps and dies, sockets and spanners n huge sizes and real high quality but all whitworth, BSF or A/F....thankfully we I've not seen anything other than metric in a long while. That was just the start... anyway it was kind of fun, finding stuff that hadn't been touched in best part of 30 years since mum and dad moved to that house...me or my brother saying 'Hey do you remember this!? Do you remember when....?' to get a laugh....or a response like, 'hey I remember dad putting it away saying it might come in handy, and you arguing that we'd be binnig it in 30 odd years as we cleared out his garage!' It was fun laughing with my brother and remembering some old memories....but boy we have some big piles of rubbish to recycle now...and there's still the loft and some other spaces to do.



Hey Neil I’m also an engineer (mechanical) but started out as a toolmaker. What industry are you working in?
I’m working in medical device manufacturing specialising in plastic and silicone moulding, tooling design, tool manufacture and injection moulding process optimisation.


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Bit of a weird day, . . . Today my brother and I were clearing the garage. . . . I knew what most of the stuff is/was.... how good and how costly some of it was in its day....and how useless and unsaleable it is now.


Odd how some things become 'cool' again - slide rules for example: people collect them now. I learned a bit about drafting and ran AV stuff in school, so when I see technical pens, drafting tables, projectors, 35 cameras and lenses (Nikon, Minolta, etc.) sitting at a curb, or going for nothing at garage sales, I get heart pain. Same with darkroom equipment.

So, unless you want to live like a hoarder, pick a few things that remind you of your Dad, some stuff you might use or like to pass on, maybe a few things that you just like, and try to find homes for the other stuff, even it is just people who collect. Your Dad's most important 'stuff' were you and your brother.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Added more to the pile. This is load number 4 from the same tree.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM


OK, I'll finally ask: What the h*ll is your '_redline lubed RAM_' Why are you grasping it and why is it lubed?

A truck?

A saw?

Your manhood?

Greased sheep?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> OK, I'll finally ask: What the h*ll is your '_redline lubed RAM_' Why are you grasping it and why is it lubed?
> 
> A truck?
> 
> A saw?
> 
> Your manhood?
> 
> Greased sheep?
> 
> Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

abbott295 said:


> We have the same kind of situation after my parents died. Over 65 years on the same farm, buildings started accumulating more stuff after they retired and had their sale. The closest one of us lives 500 miles from the home place, two about 800 miles, and one, the oldest and the executor, lives 1600 miles away. One example is that there is a pile of logs from trees that were taken out just a few (maybe five) years ago that my dad wanted to mill. Most of these are trees that we helped plant; maybe we were as old as our early teens, 50 plus years ago.


No local millers want the logs?


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> OK, I'll finally ask: What the h*ll is your '_redline lubed RAM_' Why are you grasping it and why is it lubed?
> 
> A truck?
> 
> A saw?
> 
> Your manhood?
> 
> Greased sheep?
> 
> Philbert


Ewe had to go there


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Neil I’m also an engineer (mechanical) but started out as a toolmaker. What industry are you working in?
> I’m working in medical device manufacturing specialising in plastic and silicone moulding, tooling design, tool manufacture and injection moulding process optimisation.


As a cycling engineer, what do you think of the 3D printed carbon fibre frame Arevo is doing for Emery? Not saying I like the bike, but the way they have done it blows me away. So many applications.


----------



## MustangMike

Be Stihl said:


> Looks good Mike!
> I’m glad I found some Red Maple awhile back, it’s gonna come in handy to save from burning higher BTU wood. That 462 seems to be pretty productive, what’s the other? Looks like a 362?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The 462 did the felling and larger bucking, and my MMWS 261 (Ver II) did the limbing and a lot of the smaller bucking. It is a very impressive, very light saw!

The 362 was with me, but was not used … was in reserve in case one of the others rocked a chain.

I actually did touch a rock with the 462 … a 6" piece of granite was hiding in a V, and I did not see it till I stopped cutting and went around the other side. I could see the chain touched it, but it kept cutting the final 2 trees just fine, so I just sharpened it well when I got home. Frankly, I was very surprised … usually that mistake will cost ya!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> my MMWS 261 (Ver II) did the limbing and a lot of the smaller bucking. It is a very impressive, very light saw!


Groupie number 2

This place is going to the dawgs


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> As a cycling engineer, what do you think of the 3D printed carbon fibre frame Arevo is doing for Emery? Not saying I like the bike, but the way they have done it blows me away. So many applications.


Not heard of them, I have read about the Titomic 3D printed titanium bike frame.
I would be happy to be a frame tester for any manufacturer and would be good at it seeing as I’ve cracked 7 frames in the last 13 years, 4 aluminium, 2 carbon fibre (team addition) frames and one titanium.
And that my friends is why I only buy ‘life time warranty’ frames.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm a civil servant and these days I'm doing programme and project management and not engineering. I used to be in the defence sector, aero engineering, airworthiness and jet engines plus a few other bits.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Groupie number 2
> 
> This place is going to the dawgs



Don't knock it unless you have run one! I have numerous ported saws, but this one has VG power to weight. Some of my other stand outs include my CFB ported 044/046 D Hybrid, My MOFO MS460 (046 D jug), and an Asian MS660 I ported myself.

FYI, they had a 77 cc saw competition at the Upstate NY GTG (using the same B+C) and my two 77 cc saws finished 1 + 2. There was also a ported 372 and modified 7900 in the mix, they did not match my saws, but they also ran a different B+C, so they were not "official".


----------



## svk

Mike is not a groupie LOL

Lots of the builders “over there” build a strong saw. But some of them have an ego that makes Antonio Brown or Cam Newton seem humble.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Odd how some things become 'cool' again - slide rules for example: people collect them now. I learned a bit about drafting and ran AV stuff in school, so when I see technical pens, drafting tables, projectors, 35 cameras and lenses (Nikon, Minolta, etc.) sitting at a curb, or going for nothing at garage sales, I get heart pain. Same with darkroom equipment.
> 
> So, unless you want to live like a hoarder, pick a few things that remind you of your Dad, some stuff you might use or like to pass on, maybe a few things that you just like, and try to find homes for the other stuff, even it is just people who collect. Your Dad's most important 'stuff' were you and your brother.
> 
> Philbert



Indeed. I joked we should be making a pile of cool/patinad stuff and should invite Drew Pritchard to come and make us an offer. Drew is a salvage antique dealer featured in a TV programme called salvage hunters. I've seen a similar thing called 'American pickers'. We had found filthy old tins, a cobblers last, old spanners, metal work tools, Vernier micrometers...I know we have 3 or 4 0 to 1" and I expect to find in the loft a full set of larger and internal mics. They must have cost loads but being Imperial they fetch nothing on eBay, pennies at most. It's all stuff that could adorn shelves in a pub or a shop and give a great industrial vibe so I can see how people like Drew make money... But i don't think he, or anyone, would make enough from a few boxes of stuff from a garage to make it worth while. Also found and binned power tools from back when they were made to last. Dad's first power drill, a metal cased black and decker from the 70s. Bit out classed by a modern SDS cordless.... Still works though and my my dad gave it a pounding over the years. Iirc he snapped the shaft in it once but back then spares were easy get. Similarly dad's first circular saw... Too small these days but still working.... And again it's survived a hard life.


----------



## farmer steve

Fiskars X27 on clearance at Wal-Mart .$30.


----------



## nomad_archer

Hey everyone long time no split... I've been busy with life and finally got back to my wood pile. Thankfully I was way ahead. b
But I have to tell you that if you ignore your wood pile for 2 years the rounds won't split themselves. So I picked a great time to get after this work. I guess I should get back to making big logs little logs.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Hey everyone long time no split... I've been busy with life and finally got back to my wood pile. Thankfully I was way ahead. b
> But I have to tell you that if you ignore your wood pile for 2 years the rounds won't split themselves. So I picked a great time to get after this work. I guess I should get back to making big logs little logs.


I wanna see the truck with a load of wood in it. Looking like October 26 Trevor.


----------



## nomad_archer

Oct 26th for the gtg? Here is the only load of wood that's been in the bed. Pre-finished Hickory Hardwood Flooring. Otherwise the bed is so high unless it's small or split its not going in the bed without a crane.


----------



## farmer steve

nomad_archer said:


> Oct 26th for the gtg? Here is the only load of wood that's been in the bed. Pre-finished Hickory Hardwood Flooring. Otherwise the bed is so high unless it's small or split its not going in the bed without a crane.


Yes on the GTG. Hopefully it won't snow by then.


----------



## Be Stihl

MustangMike said:


> The 462 did the felling and larger bucking, and my MMWS 261 (Ver II) did the limbing and a lot of the smaller bucking. It is a very impressive, very light saw!
> 
> The 362 was with me, but was not used … was in reserve in case one of the others rocked a chain.
> 
> I actually did touch a rock with the 462 … a 6" piece of granite was hiding in a V, and I did not see it till I stopped cutting and went around the other side. I could see the chain touched it, but it kept cutting the final 2 trees just fine, so I just sharpened it well when I got home. Frankly, I was very surprised … usually that mistake will cost ya!



Yeah the 261 is a sweet saw, I rocked a brand new chain on mine cutting up an Oak stump other day. Took a pretty good while and a cold drink or two to clean it back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

KiwiBro said:


> Groupie number 2
> 
> This place is going to the dawgs



Actually that’s out of context. The sentence “it’s a light and impressive saw” was in reference to the stock 462 I had asked him about. Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Fiskars X27 on clearance at Wal-Mart .$30.



Whoa!!!. I'm off to Wal Mart in the morning!! I was out yesterday PIcking up a load of rounds. PIcked up Fiskars to finish splitting a round, set it down. 4 hours later and 4 stops picking up a bit here and there, no Fiskars when I loaded up. Went back all the places, can't find. Grass is up to 7' tall in there.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Whoa!!!. I'm off to Wal Mart in the morning!! I was out yesterday PIcking up a load of rounds. PIcked up Fiskars to finish splitting a round, set it down. 4 hours later and 4 stops picking up a bit here and there, no Fiskars when I loaded up. Went back all the places, can't find. Grass is up to 7' tall in there.


They had a bunch of stuff on sale. Files,2 pack chains and more. i bought the last felling wedge they had for $3.


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> When is that happening, sounds like a good time. Brrrrrrrap


Sounds of freedom.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Don't knock it unless you have run one!


I love my MMWS 261 v2.My fave small saw.
#groupie number 3


----------



## crazycatwoman

Philbert said:


> +1 on most of the above.
> 
> Decide on what it is that you want. Are you willing to burn any species? Will you burn construction/dimensional lumber? Are you willing to disassemble pallets? How much work you want to do. Etc.
> 
> I live in the city and have a small wood stove. I am willing to cut stuff larger than 2" to length to burn - a lot comes from people trimming just around the neighborhood (maple, oak, lilac, box elder, etc.). When tree services are working in the area, I ask for anything 2 to 20 inches, and they are usually happy to let me have it, or drop it in my yard, as long as I stay out of their way. When we have storms, I am there to help neighbors clean up (not just for the wood).
> 
> I've picked up hardwood pallets from nearby businesses. I won't burn plywood, particleboard, or painted stuff, but collect scraps from woodworking friends for kindling. Many industrial sites accumulate pallets and timbers from shipping crates - some will deliver for free, if you will take a whole semi-load. Look for pallet manufacturing companies in your region - they often have short, hardwood cut-offs. I have purchased delivered 'bundles' of slab wood from mills in the past - just cut to length. I use an electric saw in the city, which does not annoy my neighbors.
> 
> I don't have a splitter, so smaller stuff is easier to split (if needed) with a Fiskars and a stump.
> 
> We used to be able to take stuff out of our County's recycling yards, until the emerald ash borer (ESB) restrictions came. But we can scrounge locally.
> 
> +1 also on the out of season opportunities. It has to season anyway. Be flexible and creative.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

nomad_archer said:


> Oct 26th for the gtg? Here is the only load of wood that's been in the bed. Pre-finished Hickory Hardwood Flooring. Otherwise the bed is so high unless it's small or split its not going in the bed without a crane.



a carpeted bed...cosy place for firewood rounds.


----------



## crazycatwoman

This has been my experience, also. I live just outside the city, but on my trips to the library, grocery, and hardware store, I always check on the merchants or institutions that have free pallets or construction offcuts or visit demolition sites. 

Ask politely, remember who you talked to, arrive prepared and be able to load the wood yourself. If the merchants/contractors in your city know that (*ahem, stifled cough...*) you're an old widowed veteran, they are mostly happy to for you to save them the tipping fees.


----------



## svk

I have literally been cleaning my cabin all day and I started yesterday. And it’s only 532 square feet. But between a cat, occasional wife and kids, and a several carpentry projects it gets dirty quickly. 

The real killer was when I had to use the jigsaw to cut a piece of overhanging sheathing from the window well. Sawdust everywhere!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

<~~ I been washing walls and stripping wallpaper. Man do I know how to have a good time! Rain days!


----------



## abbott295

abbott295 said: ↑
We have the same kind of situation after my parents died. Over 65 years on the same farm, buildings started accumulating more stuff after they retired and had their sale. The closest one of us lives 500 miles from the home place, two about 800 miles, and one, the oldest and the executor, lives 1600 miles away. One example is that there is a pile of logs from trees that were taken out just a few (maybe five) years ago that my dad wanted to mill. Most of these are trees that we helped plant; maybe we were as old as our early teens, 50 plus years ago.

No local millers want the logs?

None of us is local. My dad had several years to try to find someone or something (He would have bought a mill. What to do with the lumber was an obstacle.) The last local sawmill we know of belonged to our great-uncle. It was sold into Missouri at his estate sale in the early '80s.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> Sounds of freedom.


Yeah buddy .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have literally been cleaning my cabin all day and I started yesterday. And it’s only 532 square feet. But between a cat, occasional wife and kids, and a several carpentry projects it gets dirty quickly.
> 
> The real killer was when I had to use the jigsaw to cut a piece of overhanging sheathing from the window well. Sawdust everywhere!!


I vacuumed the car my wife normally drives last night, it's amazing how much 3 kids will trash a car , sure it doesn't help when you don't do anything to it for a long time. It's a beater with a heater that just won't die, if it didn't have AC I wouldn't own it, it owes us nothing. It's the best type of car I think, but I'll have to make a decision as to whether I want to "invest" a little cash into it or let it go real soon.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I vacuumed the car my wife normally drives last night, it's amazing how much 3 kids will trash a car , sure it doesn't help when you don't do anything to it for a long time. It's a beater with a heater that just won't die, if it didn't have AC I wouldn't own it, it owes us nothing. It's the best type of car I think, but I'll have to make a decision as to whether I want to "invest" a little cash into it or let it go real soon.


My kids have trashed several interiors as well. 

Cabin looking great but been trying to haul junk bins out to the shed so kids can each have a dedicated bin of their own. I also have a box of kitchen wares to donate to the thrift shop. Stuff that’s never been used in the 19.5 years I’ve been up here since my dad passed. Can’t save everything!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Fiskars X27 on clearance at Wal-Mart .$30.


Is the shorter one on clearance to? Found out pounding wedges with a full size axe ain't the best method the other day.



farmer steve said:


> Yes on the GTG. Hopefully it won't snow by then.


Rather snow and frozen then soft and soggy like last year.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Is the shorter one on clearance to? Found out pounding wedges with a full size axe ain't the best method the other day.
> 
> Rather snow and frozen then soft and soggy like last year.


i think i saw 1 or 2 shorter ones. i was hoping to find an axe but didn't see any.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I been out "investigating scrounges"  I found an entire neighborhood in the ghetto that has been evacuated. All the houses are marked for demolition. I bet all the big mature trees are marked for removal also.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> i think i saw 1 or 2 shorter ones. i was hoping to find an axe but didn't see any.


Shorter meaning the chopping axe? Or the smaller splitters?


----------



## MustangMike

Went to a party yesterday at one of my wife's cousin's houses on Long Island. I'm sure a lot of you will recognize the Holly Grail of Ford Engines. I believe this one was owned my MT himself!

Don't have a clue as to the HP with velocity stacks and injectors, but I do know the single 4 bbl version was 616 HP!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Shorter meaning the chopping axe? Or the smaller splitters?


X25? I'm not up on all the different models. it wasn't the axe X11? which is what i was looking for.
EDIT. Had to look it up Steve. found this.


----------



## nomad_archer

LondonNeil said:


> a carpeted bed...cosy place for firewood rounds.



Absolutely. It also keeps the saws nice and comfy. I bought the truck used and it came with the bed rug. I never would have added the bed rug myself but so far I haven't destroyed and it has really grown on me.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> X25? I'm not up on all the different models. it wasn't the axe X11? which is what i was looking for.
> EDIT. Had to look it up Steve. found this.


FWIW I prefer the X-25 to the X-27 for medium duty splitting.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Went to a party yesterday at one of my wife's cousin's houses on Long Island. I'm sure a lot of you will recognize the Holly Grail of Ford Engines. I believe this one was owned my MT himself!
> 
> Don't have a clue as to the HP with velocity stacks and injectors, but I do know the single 4 bbl version was 616 HP!


Any pics of what it came out of?



svk said:


> FWIW I prefer the X-25 to the X-27 for medium duty splitting.


The x25 feels to short to me. I'm only 5'9 and like the x27 much more. A 17 or 25 seems like it would work well for use with wedges like I was talking about.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Any pics of what it came out of?
> 
> The x25 feels to short to me. I'm only 5'9 and like the x27 much more. A 17 or 25 seems like it would work well for use with wedges like I was talking about.


The Fiskars tools have rounded polls so not much good for wedges IMO. Have you tried one for that at all? I guess it could be ground flat but that would void the warranty.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> The Fiskars tools have rounded polls so not much good for wedges IMO. Have you tried one for that at all? I guess it could be ground flat but that would void the warranty.


Nope went to a 5 pound sledge with a 20" straight handle. Have any good recommendations for a wedge pounder?


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Any pics of what it came out of?



No, but he was famous for running them in his Funny Cars. I think a lot of stuff got sold at various locations after he was murdered.


----------



## LondonNeil

x17 is a surprisingly good. i do wish there were an x21 splitter though..just that little bit heavier and about 25", that would be good. however i can really rattle through easy splitting stuff with the x17. i always grab the x27 as well though and if the 17 doesn't pop it after a couple swings it gets the 27....if that doesn't do it it gets the 8lb stihl pro maul....if that doesn't do it ...it gets noodled.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I checked wm here today but not on clearance yet. Had a few of the hand size even in stock though.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Whoa!!!. I'm off to Wal Mart in the morning!! I was out yesterday PIcking up a load of rounds. PIcked up Fiskars to finish splitting a round, set it down. 4 hours later and 4 stops picking up a bit here and there, no Fiskars when I loaded up. Went back all the places, can't find. Grass is up to 7' tall in there.



I need to buy a lottery ticket. Stopped to look for my Fiskar's at the first place I was. Stepped right on it lying flat on the ground in high grass!. I did hit Wal Mart for other things and checked the Fiskar's section. Only the ISOCORE maul there at $33, a few twisty wedges and that was about it.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The Fiskars tools have rounded polls so not much good for wedges IMO. Have you tried one for that at all? I guess it could be ground flat but that would void the warranty.



Must be something new. All the ones I have seen have a flat poll...at least the x27 did.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Must be something new. All the ones I have seen have a flat poll...at least the x27 did.


They are most certainly not flat. More angled than rounded but there is a pronounced angle on them as they are not supposed to be used for pounding.


----------



## cornfused

MustangMike said:


> Went to a party yesterday at one of my wife's cousin's houses on Long Island. I'm sure a lot of you will recognize the Holly Grail of Ford Engines. I believe this one was owned my MT himself!
> 
> Don't have a clue as to the HP with velocity stacks and injectors, but I do know the single 4 bbl version was 616 HP!


Henry's Hemi!!! Very cool & these days very, very, rare except in collections or museums


----------



## cornfused

MustangMike said:


> Don't have a clue as to the HP with velocity stacks and injectors, but I do know the single 4 bbl version was 616 HP!


Back in the day it was said that the Hilborne injection system was good for 100 - 125 horses depending on fuel type & elevation.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Ewe had to go there



Hey McLeod !
Get off my ewe !!!


----------



## dancan

nomad_archer said:


> Hey everyone long time no split... I've been busy with life and finally got back to my wood pile. Thankfully I was way ahead. b
> But I have to tell you that if you ignore your wood pile for 2 years the rounds won't split themselves. So I picked a great time to get after this work. I guess I should get back to making big logs little logs.




I dunno , that not spruce behind the splitter there looks like a danger tree to me , a real bad lean , hate to see it fall on the truck ...


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Neil, Boris says no backstop. EU says backstop not-negotiable.

Either the EU caves at the last minute or it's a hard brexit Oct 31 and elections a week later?

Looks like NI will have to make a tough call between EU or UK? I can't yet work out how NI can stay part of the UK unless they tear up the Good Friday agreement. Otherwise, how does the UK sort their boarder with the EU? Am I missing something?

It's not likely, or is it, that Ireland will join NI in the UK and leave the EU, in order to remove a hard boarder between it an NI?


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> OK, I'll finally ask: What the h*ll is your '_redline lubed RAM_' Why are you grasping it and why is it lubed?
> 
> A truck?
> 
> A saw?
> 
> Your manhood?
> 
> Greased sheep?
> 
> Philbert



Its a joke,

I am one of the few long standing original contributors to the “synthetic oil” thread on the RAMFORUM. i cant explain it in a short post but it is ALL about the Hemi and the best oil choice for it. It is a very different oil thread. Very friendly and open to oil discussion all day. As well as many other things. We are over 4 years now. Over 30,000 post. 

Redline has performed the best for us based on UOA and MANY other things. 

My ram is lubed with redline


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Its a joke,
> 
> I am one of the few long standing original contributors to the “synthetic oil” thread on the RAMFORUM. i cant explain it in a short post but it is ALL about the Hemi and the best oil choice for it. It is a very different oil thread. Very friendly and open to oil discussion all day. As well as many other things. We are over 4 years now. Over 30,000 post.
> 
> Redline has performed the best for us based on UOA and MANY other things.
> 
> My ram is lubed with redline
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Do people get mad for/against Amsoil over there too? Lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Was just looking through pics on my phone from the holiday the other week.
Some chainsaw on display at the Mudgee small far field days.








Lastly spotted this on the streets of Melbourne, obviously a serious work place safety incident four workers sucked into a concrete pump, then to add to the recklessness the driver drove off without noticing!
Philbert may want to enlighten us on the safety breaches


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Was just looking through pics on my phone from the holiday the other week.
> Some chainsaw on display at the Mudgee small far field days.
> ]


Cool truck carrying those saws.

Been reading up on that 3D printing of Titanium. That's a really interesting method.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> *From the time I woke this morning until at least now (8pm) I have dropped, kicked, stepped on, knocked, fumbled, etc everything I have touched. *Never had a day like it. Never been this unco'. Tried to work on a set of drawers in the shed. Spent over an hr setting up to do some fancy dovetails, did a test - perfect, routed two fronts before realising a finger on the dovetail jig had moved 1mm. Of course, there is no spare wood, and the grain was matching across all 5 drawer fronts and now is going to look like sh1t once I cut the drawers 2" narrower and start again.
> If I wake up like this tomorrow i might have to reconsider being upright until normal service resumes. Crazy, crazy day.



lol, comes with 'the test of time!' _"never fails!..."_ is first part of many of my sentences addressing such antics... issues. fyi - it gets worse! lol

this evening I am working with an epoxy project... of course, as I am handling it... down to the shop floor it goes!!!

_"never fails!" _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> *They had a bunch of stuff on sale.* Files,2 pack chains and more. i bought the last felling wedge they had for $3.



so did one of our area local Lowe's. saw these on sale couple weeks back. oil filters. my engines not listed on box. but, looked close enuff to buy. $2.40 each!  I bought all they had. not sure at first. then looked quite promising... if maybe bit shorter. then noticed same size. was at store yesterday, got some great deals. items already marked down, then 75% off. as a rule. but I haggled with one of the store managers... as they had a new digital thermostat. finally, they got it down to $15. $100 item! I kept saying: $7.50! bought it 2o mins later for $7.50. don't need it now, but if I do... will cost me $80-100! but not now! 

heck of a deal on the oil filters...



looks like it fits good enuff for my needs! lol



will fit 2 tractors and 2 mowers...

a  kinda deal!


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> fyi - it gets worse! lol


It better bloody not! I honestly don't know why it happened. But it was so far out of the norm it was like I woke up in some other, completely unco' body. I was looking in thr mirror checking half my face wasn't drooping, that I could raise both arms, etc. Bizarre.
I was so coordinated today I managed to recut those drawer fronts and re dovetail them, only to stuff up one set and now I have to scrounge around for some more timber. But what I didn't stuff up is looking real good. Two forward, one back.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> <~~ I been washing walls and stripping wallpaper. *Man do I know how to have a good time!* Rain days!



lol! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> My kids have trashed several interiors as well.
> 
> Cabin looking great but been trying to haul junk bins out to the shed so kids can each have a dedicated bin of their own. I also have a box of kitchen wares to donate to the thrift shop. *Stuff that’s never been used in the 19.5 years* I’ve been up here since my dad passed. Can’t save everything!



I got some of that kind of stuff... but, omg! still... so hard to part with!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *No, but he was famous for running them in his Funny Cars.* I think a lot of stuff got sold at various locations after he was murdered.



I remember seeing the injected SOHC fords in his cars in Hot Rod and Car Craft back then...


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Cool truck carrying those saws.
> 
> Been reading up on that 3D printing of Titanium. That's a really interesting method.


KiwiBro just for the record I am a 3D printing naysayer. There’s a lot of hype around 3D printing but virtually no disruption. I don’t think the traditional methods of moulding, punching and machining will be knocked of their perch any time soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro just for the record I am a 3D printing naysayer. There’s a lot of hype around 3D printing but virtually no disruption. I don’t think the traditional methods of moulding, punching and machining will be knocked of their perch any time soon.


Why not? Fewer joins, better utilisation of material, repeatable, screen to machine - design, FEA, send it off to the printer, test in the real world, tweak, spit them out.

What am I missing? 

Are they still too expensive? Too much hype and not enough real world proof?


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Do people get mad for/against Amsoil over there too? Lol.



LMFAO.

For a short time there was some real fights going on. All started with the Amsoil crew hating on redline. 

We put the cabosh to it and it has never happened since. Honestly it was just one or two guys that were causing the trouble for such a good thread. Those guys are gone and now an amsoil discussion is also a friendly one. 

But we like our redline over there. 

The BIG difference between that oil thread and others is simple.

We accept ALL personal experiences with oil and discuss at length....but... we lean HEAVILY o nTRUE factual information and ask for prof to support your case. 

If you just come on there saying I like this because its best you will get confronted with the reality in a short manner. 

We absolutely do not put up any fighting or personal attacks

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm not 3D printing OR running a saw


----------



## LondonNeil

No kiwi, you're not missing anything.,. Other than the ability of politicians to be short sighted and self serving.


----------



## U&A

nomad_archer said:


> Absolutely. It also keeps the saws nice and comfy. I bought the truck used and it came with the bed rug. I never would have added the bed rug myself but so far I haven't destroyed and it has really grown on me.



What about the carpet holding water...?

I see you have a cover but water still makes its way into a bed. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Why not? Fewer joins, better utilisation of material, repeatable, screen to machine - design, FEA, send it off to the printer, test in the real world, tweak, spit them out.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Are they still too expensive? Too much hype and not enough real world proof?


The material properties, accuracy and resolution is not there yet, great for making a rapid prototype and some very low volume specialised stuff. I talk to industry experts around the world in search of manufacturing technologies and
3D printers are generally considered as toys.
I think we are as likely to have mass delivery of mail by drones as mass production of products by 3D printers.


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> I am one of the few long standing original contributors to the “synthetic oil” thread on the RAMFORUM. i cant explain it in a short post but it is ALL about the Hemi and the best oil choice for it.


Thanks for clarifying that. Oil references can be slippery enough, let alone when from another forum. 

Philbert


----------



## blades

3-d printing - really depends on material and design /use structure - rapid proto type for dimensional checks new set of shrink scales required.


----------



## U&A

Them 3D printed houses are cood as sh!t that concrete has got to start cracking somewhere though. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

U&A said:


> Them 3D printed houses are cood as sh!t that concrete has got to start cracking somewhere though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



That IS some really cool $h!t. 

The military experimented with this a couple of years ago for building barracks. So it's not a totally new idea, just a different application of a more refined design.
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/marines-3d-print-concrete-barracks-in-just-40-hours


----------



## chipper1

I need to start selling premium 3D printed firewood.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I need to start selling premium 3D printed firewood.



[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Thought id share with you fellas.

Tailgate cover inspiration cam from seeing one of them aluminum ones that “DeeZee” sells.

This thing is KICK ASS. I am working off my tailgate basically daily. So having a nice flat surface to work on is absolutely amazing compared to trying to work on the OEM surface. 3-1/2 years of working off OEM surface makes me truly appreciate this. 
On top of that my tailgate is getting a bit smashed in. This will hide that and prevent more damage. 

(.105”) 12ga304 Stainless. The tailgate closes with the vise attached. HAD to break her in with some bar tuning and chain sharpening[emoji16]

Down side is the added weight. I’ve had the cover on for two days now. Honestly it is not bad. But i calculated the weight before hand so i knew what i was getting into before i did this. Going to put 2 of the DeeZee tailgate assists on it. With the sheet metal, .25” mount for vise and the vise i added almost exactly 60.25lbs to the tailgate [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. The thing is very sturdy [emoji15]




















Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

H


Still hot as hell, seems the tendon repair on my thumb doesnt like the axe yet, burning season starts in 3 months


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> The material properties, accuracy and resolution is not there yet, great for making a rapid prototype and some very low volume specialised stuff. I talk to industry experts around the world in search of manufacturing technologies and
> 3D printers are generally considered as toys.
> I think we are as likely to have mass delivery of mail by drones as mass production of products by 3D printers.


I don't doubt there are many applications where it simply doesn't stack up. But like so many things in life, it's horses for courses. There are many, and growing applications where it seems to make good sense, or else all the industrial 3D printing gantries and robots simply wouldn't exist. Reading up a little more as time allows, I note there are those who consider things like continuous fibre composite printers will be able to tackle mass production cheaply. Yes, that's existing players talking their books a little but I wouldn't be surprised if it happens. Not every application needs very high resolution to meet the demands placed on the printed product/component. 

The more I look around the more uses I can see for components I use that could be replaced with better (probably not cheaper yet) printed alternatives. 

I have a long-standing pipe dream to build a composite portable sawmill incorporating many design ideas I have. Would love to be able to print prototypes of some of the components. I'd need about $70k for a capable printer though. So it will remain a pipe dream.


----------



## KiwiBro

This arvo's mind screw is to finish these dovetails without making any more mistakes. I would bet against me on current form.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> This arvo's mind screw is to finish these dovetails without making any more mistakes. I would bet against me on current form.
> View attachment 750414


Nice work, pretty wood.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no firewood wood scrounging last weekend, did burn some scrounged wood though
went camping up by Montana boarder with our son and daughter in-law
, great time. Sure nice not having cell service for awhile  
Took the ole ford, different trailer this time though
Lots cedar up there, and white pine, and even found a few birch, don’t see them around home.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood wood scrounging last weekend, did burn some scrounged wood thoughView attachment 750419
> went camping up by Montana boarder with our son and daughter in-lawView attachment 750416
> , great time. Sure nice not having cell service for awhile
> Took the ole ford, different trailer this time thoughView attachment 750415
> Lots cedar up there, and white pine, and even found a few birch, don’t see them around home.


Looks beautiful up there.

I took this picture the other Day to help Nate rememberer why so many of us enjoy the pictures of his truck lol.
Nasty thang ! Its for sale, anyone want the info .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You want in on the beta splits.
I'll get them all lubed up in tranny fluid for ya .
Edit; redline tranny fluid!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I got some of that kind of stuff... but, omg! still... so hard to part with!! ~


You mean like that 20 plus yr old wood BL .


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, tell me that you were catching trout in that stream and I will really be drooling!

Although, there is great trout fishing up at my upstate property … and I don't find the time to go!!!

When I took the kids when they were younger, we saw a guy catch a 17 lb Brown (from a boat) right in front of us!

(We caught a Bass + Pickerel from shore), saw a Beaver swim by, and fed a Garter Snake 2 worms!!! It then went under my legs (I was sitting) when it left. It was almost like having an uncaptured pet!


----------



## Logger nate

Well hate to say it Mike but I didn’t even take my pole. Saw quite a few other people fishing but didn’t see anyone catch anything. Went camping with the in-laws a couple weeks ago and forgot to buy license, father in-law limited out in 40 min first day
Sounds like you had a great time! That’s awesome! Sure nice to have access to good fishing like that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You mean like that 20 plus yr old wood BL .



no, not that chipper. I mean some other stuff! plenty of that, that's for sure.... [LOL]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Thought id share with you fellas.
> 
> Tailgate cover inspiration cam from seeing one of them aluminum ones that “DeeZee” sells.
> 
> This thing is KICK ASS. I am working off my tailgate basically daily. So having a nice flat surface to work on is absolutely amazing compared to trying to work on the OEM surface. 3-1/2 years of working off OEM surface makes me truly appreciate this.
> On top of that my tailgate is getting a bit smashed in. This will hide that and prevent more damage.
> 
> (.105”) 12ga304 Stainless. The tailgate closes with the vise attached. HAD to break her in with some bar tuning and chain sharpening[emoji16]
> 
> Down side is the added weight. I’ve had the cover on for two days now. Honestly it is not bad. But i calculated the weight before hand so i knew what i was getting into before i did this. Going to put 2 of the DeeZee tailgate assists on it. With the sheet metal, .25” mount for vise and the vise i added almost exactly 60.25lbs to the tailgate [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. The thing is very sturdy [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


very nice U&A. i like the bolt gauge. i know the pain of working off a tailgate with the bedliner ,


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Well hate to say it Mike but I didn’t even take my pole. Saw quite a few other people fishing but didn’t see anyone catch anything. Went camping with the in-laws a couple weeks ago and forgot to buy license, father in-law limited out in 40 min first dayView attachment 750424
> Sounds like you had a great time! That’s awesome! Sure nice to have access to good fishing like that.


Nate seeing as you’re living the dream and we’re all stuck at work....... I’m nominating you for the you suck thread LOL.


----------



## nomad_archer

U&A said:


> What about the carpet holding water...?
> 
> I see you have a cover but water still makes its way into a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



The bed rug is made out of polypropylene (plastic) so it doesn't hold water at all. It actually dries pretty quickly.


----------



## JustJeff

Went camping with my wife and daughter this past weekend. Sold two cord when I was gone thanks to an internet ad I have posted. My sons stacked and loaded and all I had to do was enjoy life. Lol! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Went camping with my wife and daughter this past weekend. Sold two cord when I was gone thanks to an internet ad I have posted. My sons stacked and loaded and all I had to do was enjoy life. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's nice, good kids you got there .
Sounds like a great trip too.


----------



## chipper1

nomad_archer said:


> The bed rug is made out of polypropylene (plastic) so it doesn't hold water at all. It actually dries pretty quickly.


Good morning Trevor .
Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Thought id share with you fellas.
> 
> Tailgate cover inspiration cam from seeing one of them aluminum ones that “DeeZee” sells.
> 
> This thing is KICK ASS. I am working off my tailgate basically daily. So having a nice flat surface to work on is absolutely amazing compared to trying to work on the OEM surface. 3-1/2 years of working off OEM surface makes me truly appreciate this.
> On top of that my tailgate is getting a bit smashed in. This will hide that and prevent more damage.
> 
> (.105”) 12ga304 Stainless. The tailgate closes with the vise attached. HAD to break her in with some bar tuning and chain sharpening[emoji16]
> 
> Down side is the added weight. I’ve had the cover on for two days now. Honestly it is not bad. But i calculated the weight before hand so i knew what i was getting into before i did this. Going to put 2 of the DeeZee tailgate assists on it. With the sheet metal, .25” mount for vise and the vise i added almost exactly 60.25lbs to the tailgate [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. The thing is very sturdy [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That is awesome!!!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well hate to say it Mike but I didn’t even take my pole. Saw quite a few other people fishing but didn’t see anyone catch anything. Went camping with the in-laws a couple weeks ago and forgot to buy license, father in-law limited out in 40 min first dayView attachment 750424
> Sounds like you had a great time! That’s awesome! Sure nice to have access to good fishing like that.


Very nice


----------



## nomad_archer

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Trevor .
> Congrats on the new truck!



Thanks Brett. I've had it since February and don't regret buying it one bit.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood wood scrounging last weekend, did burn some scrounged wood thoughView attachment 750419
> went camping up by Montana boarder with our son and daughter in-lawView attachment 750416
> , great time. Sure nice not having cell service for awhile
> Took the ole ford, different trailer this time thoughView attachment 750415
> Lots cedar up there, and white pine, and even found a few birch, don’t see them around home.



nice pix! I could feel the freshness of that Montana mountain river scene. only thing missing, imo... was some fly fishing!


----------



## blades

+1 on the fly fishing


----------



## abbott295

Hey guys, I want some advice and recommendations here. I just saw a truck at a used car dealer. It is a 2007 Ford F-350, eight foot bed, single rear tires, single cab, under 90,000 miles. It is priced at about $10,000, plus tax, tag and title. The bed seems to have some rust under a sprayed on bedliner; it was a work truck, but been in Georgia since new. 

The question has to do with the engine: it is a 6.0 turbocharged diesel. What do I need to know about this engine in particular and diesels of this time in general? 

Thanks for any input. 

Abbott295


----------



## 95custmz

https://www.littlepowershop.com/common-6-0-powerstroke-problems-issues-and-fixes/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

blades said:


> +1 on the fly fishing



+2,3 and 4 on the fly fishing.


----------



## abbott295

Thanks 95custmz. That was interesting. I have an ex-coworker with a Ford diesel and I asked him also. He said I should stay away from it. No final decision yet. Heck, I've just begun looking.


----------



## blades

6.0 ford- if you delete the egr , catalytic converters and upgrade the cooling components related to the turbo, makes a nice eng. you can also stud the heads & add a second o-ring head gasket if doing a lot of heavy towing. I have 250k miles on my 04 F250 had to replace the High pressure fuel pump ( HPOP) at 240k still on the same injectors and turbo, with good fuel I get 21mpg- with run of the mill stuff 18-19 . automatic and a 3.7x rear end 4x4
The gassers will range between 12-15 hwy, 8-10 in towndepending on rear gears


----------



## James Miller

The 6.0 seems hit or miss. Some people have all the problems and others are as reliable as an anvil. Have a coworker with 286k on his with nothing but oil changes and general maintenance.


----------



## abbott295

Our landscaper at work says he has had problems with three of them. Not sounding too good.


----------



## 95custmz

abbott295 said:


> Our landscaper at work says he has had problems with three of them. Not sounding too good.


See if you can find a nice 7.3.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> See if you can find a nice 7.3.


This ^^^^ with a 5 speed. I'm wishing I would have looked harder for a stick truck.


----------



## MustangMike

My friend who purchase a used 5.0 wanted a stick also, but you just can't find them any more! I'm just glad the 10 speed I got in the new truck is supposed to be rock solid.

Even the new Vette and GT 500 Mustangs will not be available with stick shifts, an era is ending!

I'm on Mustang #10, and only one was an auto (a 67 390 with AC etc). Just could not find a big block stick for sale at the time, and I was running ads for one!


----------



## KiwiBro

I'll buy an EV when they come with a stick shift ;-)


----------



## blades

Every 3 k change oil and filters- synthetic and drain fuel water collector which is part of the low pressure fuel pump assembly. 7.3 solid eng but not in the same league as the 60,6.4,6.7 there was no turbo on the 7.3 until about 3/4 worth of its run 02 was the last year of the 7.3 in the f250/350. the V10 and 7.3 turbo were neck in neck on hp and torque. The 7.3 would only win out on long heavy tows- at the time diesel was almost a $1.00 more per gallon than gas. From maintenance stand point $ wise the V10 was out front. Replaced my 6.9 diesel ( another good engine, truck body and frame died of the red death) with the V10 because of the fuel cost


----------



## panolo

6.0 wasn't terrible in the internationals but it was a different application. The motor once upgraded is pretty decent.


----------



## blades

Ev - no need for stick- instant full torque whole rpm range the go peddle is just a giant rheostat control- no clutch / torque converter is needed. Yes I know there a zilllon variations of the EV drive systems
personally in an EV system I believe the KISS principal to be the best approach.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

James Miller said:


> The 6.0 seems hit or miss. Some people have all the problems and others are as reliable as an anvil. Have a coworker with 286k on his with nothing but oil changes and general maintenance.


I had a 2004 6.0 in a F350 and could not get away from it fast enough. Motor was at shop 13 times for egr and massive oil leaks, last straw was when turbo went out. Had around 60,000 on truck and Ford offered to add 100,000 bumper to bumper on top of 60,000. Traded it in on a 2006 2500HD GMC lbz, still driving it.


----------



## farmer steve

I'll add my 2 cents. Bought brand new 2008 6.4 F-250. Ran great except for doing the regen what I thought was to often. At about 40K the EGR valve started leaking. Almost $2K to repair. My mechanic is top notch. Head diesel mechanic at the Ford dealer. I just didn't want problems out on the road when pulling the camper far from home. Got a great deal on a leftover F250 2017 6.2 gas. Mileage is about the same as the diesel but a $10-15 savings at the pump at fill up. Can't tell much difference in pulling.


----------



## abbott295

Thanks, guys. I think we have come to a conclusion here. I will leave it alone. 

How about a 1969 Mercedes Unimog 404, troop carrier, gas engine that needs rings and reassembly. A totally different animal. The story is that the engine was stuck and in forcing it to turn, believe they broke piston rings. Three cylinders have no compression, maybe it was two. The engine is assembled, the cab and such needs reassembly. I don't need more projects and I have no place to put it to work on it. Been this way for eight years. I suspect there could be more or other things found to repair or replace.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Tree service friend was working close to me and dropped this off. Will drop more tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

blades said:


> Ev - no need for stick- instant full torque whole rpm range the go peddle is just a giant rheostat control- no clutch / torque converter is needed. Yes I know there a zilllon variations of the EV drive systems
> personally in an EV system I believe the KISS principal to be the best approach.


OK then. I'll buy an EV only if they specify redline oil.


----------



## 95custmz

abbott295 said:


> Thanks, guys. I think we have come to a conclusion here. I will leave it alone.
> 
> How about a 1969 Mercedes Unimog 404, troop carrier, gas engine that needs rings and reassembly. A totally different animal. The story is that the engine was stuck and in forcing it to turn, believe they broke piston rings. Three cylinders have no compression, maybe it was two. The engine is assembled, the cab and such needs reassembly. I don't need more projects and I have no place to put it to work on it. Been this way for eight years. I suspect there could be more or other things found to repair or replace.


Unimog, what a firewood scrounger that would be!


----------



## svk

Hey guys,

Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun. 

If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.


I'll keep him in my prayers!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.


That's sad, will pray.
Buddy of mine is in the fight right now with a rare form(not throat), he seems pretty good right now, second round of chemo now. He'd be happy to have folks pray for him too if you all would be so kind even though you don't know him. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

For our Aussie friends there is a Makita 9010 for sale on EBay in OZ. I know it’s only pics but looks super clean. @bigfellascott @Cowboy254 and across the pond @KiwiBro


----------



## cantoo

Thanks for the update Svk, been wondering how he's been doing. Of all the guys here over the years Zog would be the one I would like to meet face to face the most.


----------



## cantoo

Here's his axe. It's still sitting in my basement waiting for the Patent to be done.


----------



## JustJeff

Best wishes to Zogger. Cancer touches the lives of too many of us. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> For our Aussie friends there is a Makita 9010 for sale on EBay in OZ. I know it’s only pics but looks super clean. @bigfellascott @Cowboy254 and across the pond @KiwiBro


Already have too many saws, I really don't need another one getting in my way but thanks for the heads up mate.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.


Please wish him the best from NZ. I think of him every time I fire up Kermit (my Bilke S3 processor)


----------



## KiwiBro

Now I remember why it's been a decade or so since I last made a set of drawers.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I'll buy an EV when they come with a stick shift ;-)



If it sounds any good


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> If it sounds any good


That too.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dahmer said:


> For our Aussie friends there is a Makita 9010 for sale on EBay in OZ. I know it’s only pics but looks super clean. @bigfellascott @Cowboy254 and across the pond @KiwiBro


These are the only two I could find on eBay.
There are still some brand new ones around for $1150, Makita has finally stopped listing them here.
My next saw will most likely be ported so it would make more sense buying one from the US and save on the extra trip.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> That too.




That car sounds sinister. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.



Well that's ****. I hope he does well. Please pass on Australia's best wishes. 

No surgery then? Can be pretty disfiguring but it all depends on exactly what, where and how advanced it is. My FIL had a variant of throat cancer (hypopharyngeal) and fairly radical surgery that looks confronting but where the 5 year mortality rate is 90 odd percent, he's doing well to be alive 7 years down the track.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.



Man this is san news for sure. Wish for the best for him and his family. 

It really boils my blood to think there is actually a cure for cancer. But lets keep it a secret so modern medicine can make billions. 

Keep us posted. Cancer suck. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

10°C this morning. That's 50°F for the muricans. Makes me feel like working out at the woodpile!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> That too.



Sweet.
Would have liked to see more of it running the coarse in the video.
I liked the driver almost at the end said it's getting fast, kind of a "but wait there's more!" .
I still wonder if they will lie about the MPG .
Reminds me of cars 3, this thing is like storm, the next gen.
Mater at :54 it's futile to resist change .
 
Who cares let's see this thing at pikes peak.
Reminds me of the electric slot cars as a kid , just cost a little more lol.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to report a little bit of sad news. Zogger has been diagnosed with throat cancer. The prognosis for recovery sounds good but chemo is no fun.
> 
> If you can spare a prayer I’m sure he’d appreciate it. Also if anyone would like to connect with him on Facebook, shoot me a message and I can give you his contact info.


get well soon @zogger. Scrounging up some extra prayers for ya buddy.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Well that's ****. I hope he does well. Please pass on Australia's best wishes.
> 
> No surgery then? Can be pretty disfiguring but it all depends on exactly what, where and how advanced it is. My FIL had a variant of throat cancer (hypopharyngeal) and fairly radical surgery that looks confronting but where the 5 year mortality rate is 90 odd percent, he's doing well to be alive 7 years down the track.


I believe he’s already had some stuff taken out, he didn’t share any odds or stats but says he is looking forward to being back to himself eventually. 

I don’t know if everyone remembers his employment but he lives in a civil war era home on a big chunk of land owned by someone else. He tends cattle and maintains the property in trade for a small salary and use of the home. Sounds as though the owner has been very good to work through this but if treatment extends perhaps we may want to look at doing a benefit for him?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Good friend now! He is bringing another load later today. Cut first load up this morning with a stock, rebuilt 550xp.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> OK then. I'll buy an EV only if they specify redline oil.


Ya might have to settle for Red Bull for the driver instead Kiwi


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Well that's ****. I hope he does well. Please pass on Australia's best wishes.
> 
> No surgery then? Can be pretty disfiguring but it all depends on exactly what, where and how advanced it is. My FIL had a variant of throat cancer (hypopharyngeal) and fairly radical surgery that looks confronting but where the 5 year mortality rate is 90 odd percent, he's doing well to be alive 7 years down the track.



Yep my Sister lasted around 12yrs before it finally came back and got her, bloody horrible to watch them suffer but at least she got a chance to enjoy her family a little bit longer than some others who are here one minute and gone the next so that's something to be grateful for I guess.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> we may want to look at doing a benefit for him?


The other site is fond of raffles type fund raisers. I'll find or build something to add to the prize pool if it goes that way.


----------



## svk

Lots of people here including me would donate as well.


----------



## U&A

Well how do I explain to the wife that i need one of these.....[emoji848]Dude in the video goes one-handed for a minute while the chain is still spinning[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Well how do I explain to the wife that i need one of these.....[emoji848]Dude in the video goes one-handed for a minute while the chain is still spinning[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I'm trying to figure out a way to tell you that you shouldn't have to explain it to her.


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Our landscaper at work says he has had problems with three of them. Not sounding too good.


I grew up in a family owned tree care business, so I knew most of the landscapers in the area. None of them were on top of diesel maintenance. In the summer when things were jumping, they would never take a truck out of service for a day just to "Change The Oil". Add a quart and do a change when things slow down. I'd be leary of any diesel that was a true 40 hour a week working truck. If some old guy had one to pull his camper, I'd probably jump on it. The other thing about a commercial truck is, it's a company truck, the driver, maybe several different drivers, could give a crap, as long as it runs today. It takes a special company that keeps good records, DOT daily condition report, and has a dedicated mechanic to keep on top of that stuff. We ran all gassers, but scheduled maintenance is still important. We lived/operated in the middle of our work area. Our F600 dump trucks might get 10,000 miles a year on them, and we did oil and filter changes every 3 months. Our goal on a new truck was for it to last 20 years.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lots of people here including me would donate as well.


There's no need for anyone to wait for a raffle/fund raiser, if guys have a desire to donate then they should do that.
I'd hate to be in need and have people who could have helped just waiting for someone to organize an event.
I do realize that someone would need to set up a way to get cash to him, but I highly encourage those who have a desire to give not to wait.


----------



## md1486

U&A said:


> Well how do I explain to the wife that i need one of these.....[emoji848]Dude in the video goes one-handed for a minute while the chain is still spinning[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




This is cool stuff! but I would not know what to do with it ..maybe put some logs in the pool to try it not sure girlfriend would be happy


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finally got the last of that white oak. I seriously believe I got enough wood out of this one tree I can heat the house for the entire winter of 2021.


----------



## Logger nate

Gotta start them out right


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 750914
> Gotta start them out right


Finding chaps that short must be rough.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Finding chaps that short must be rough.



Yeah guess they are little long..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 750917
> Yeah guess they are little long..


lol. Do I cut them off or roll them up?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

My previous post of the 4 big rounds plus this, including the 4 rows in back from right to left, all from that white oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 750881
> Finally got the last of that white oak. I seriously believe I got enough wood out of this one tree I can heat the house for the entire winter of 2021.



Sweet! I like big rounds and I cannot lie.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Sweet! I like big rounds and I cannot lie.


That winch set up was sweet for getting those monsters on.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 750881
> Finally got the last of that white oak. I seriously believe I got enough wood out of this one tree I can heat the house for the entire winter of 2021.





Dahmer said:


> View attachment 750920
> My previous post of the 4 big rounds plus this, including the 4 rows in back from right to left, all from that white oak.


That was a nice tree!



Dahmer said:


> That winch set up was sweet for getting those monsters on.


Looked like it worked great!


----------



## svk

Ugh. Tie rod end, wheel bearing, alignment, and fuel sending unit on wife’s suburban today. Guess I didn’t need that thousand bucks ​


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Ugh. Tie rod end, wheel bearing, alignment, and fuel sending unit on wife’s suburban today. Guess I didn’t need that thousand bucks ​


I rebuilt the turbo, did trans mounts, exhaust, among other things on my toy. Tires will be $1k next week! Did a bunch of desiring and undoing previous owner modifications...

I did actually drive it today! That put a smile on my face you wouldn't believe! Nothing beats an old Cummins!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Finding legs that long is gonna be tough!!!


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> I rebuilt the turbo, did trans mounts, exhaust, among other things on my toy. Tires will be $1k next week! Did a bunch of desiring and undoing previous owner modifications...
> 
> I did actually drive it today! That put a smile on my face you wouldn't believe! Nothing beats an old Cummins!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


HX35? We used to pull them at the junk yard and stick them on the AWD DSMs. Capable of the same power as a garret gt35r with a little slower spool time and dirt cheap in comparison.


----------



## svk

I have a knack for finding good used wheels and tires so except for the case of a couple roadside emergencies where we bought a new tire along a road trip I haven’t bought any new tires in a couple years. It’s the other repairs beyond my expertise that kill me. We just bought a real nice set of aluminum GM take off wheels that had never seen salt with 3 usable tires and one that needed replacing for $120 for the suburban. Found 5 tires (one to go in to the current set and four really nice deep lug ones to put on after this set is worn) for $100.

Also found a set of four 8 lug aluminum GM wheels with 2 nice tires for my 3/4 ton for $50. The two will go on right before plowing season and I have one other good tire so just need one more.

It’s funny because up here everyone thinks take off wheels go for big bucks and they sit on marketplace for weeks. The 1/2 ton set I bought was for sale for over a month and since the guy who listed was the grandson of the actual seller, you had to actually CALL the guy to arrange a time. Apparently that’s too much work for the younger folks who only text lol. Their loss is my gain though.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> HX35? We used to pull them at the junk yard and stick them on the AWD DSMs. Capable of the same power as a garret gt35r with a little slower spool time and dirt cheap in comparison.


Nah, just a old H1C...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I have a knack for finding good used wheels and tires so except for the case of a couple roadside emergencies where we bought a new tire along a road trip I haven’t bought any new tires in a couple years. It’s the other repairs beyond my expertise that kill me. We just bought a real nice set of aluminum GM take off wheels that had never seen salt with 3 usable tires and one that needed replacing for $120 for the suburban. Found 5 tires (one to go in to the current set and four really nice deep lug ones to put on after this set is worn) for $100.
> 
> Also found a set of four 8 lug aluminum GM wheels with 2 nice tires for my 3/4 ton for $50. The two will go on right before plowing season and I have one other good tire so just need one more.
> 
> It’s funny because up here everyone thinks take off wheels go for big bucks and they sit on marketplace for weeks. The 1/2 ton set I bought was for sale for over a month and since the guy who listed was the grandson of the actual seller, you had to actually CALL the guy to arrange a time. Apparently that’s too much work for the younger folks who only text lol. Their loss is my gain though.


Yeah, you don't find many 315x75r16s as takeoffs...

I used to find take off wheels and tires from the Dodge forums, guys would practically give new tires and wheels away because nobody wanted the smaller sizes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

svk said:


> I don’t know if everyone remembers his employment but he lives in a civil war era home on a big chunk of land owned by someone else. He tends cattle and maintains the property in trade for a small salary and use of the home. Sounds as though the owner has been very good to work through this but if treatment extends perhaps we may want to look at doing a benefit for him?



I don't think anybody would be opposed to setting up the benefit as soon as possible.

I've always enjoyed his posts, I'm sure there's plenty of others who feel the same. Hopefully it makes his day.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I don’t have time or patience to run a benefit but I would be willing to donate a Saw.


----------



## svk

Is there anyone who is active on both sites that would be interested in running a benefit for Zogger. I’d be happy to help but since I’m not welcome “over there” it wouldn’t be a good idea for me to run the thing.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Yeah, you don't find many 315x75r16s as takeoffs...
> 
> I used to find take off wheels and tires from the Dodge forums, guys would practically give new tires and wheels away because nobody wanted the smaller sizes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I actually did see some nice 315’s for sale around here but think they were 18” rims.


----------



## JustJeff

I am a pretty fair cook and ribs are something I do well. Tonight I decided to put a few little splits of apple wood in the grill. The original plan was to burn that apple for heat but I think a good portion of it will be set aside for the BBQ!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped, limbed, bucked 4 more trees yesterday, 2 Red Maple, 2 Ash. One of each was fairly large. Getting a pretty good supply of fire wood over there, but it still has to be split.

Will take a pic of it one of these days.


----------



## LondonNeil

been blackberry scrounging! Its gonna be a bumper crop by the looks and here in London they are go go GO! I just spent an hour and a bit picking loads in the local park with my 2yo and 4yo….big bag full brought home and the two girls ate as many as i bagged! I’m not looking forward to the 2yo’s nappy later…..more reason to start the potty training this week i feel. I've not collect any wood in a over a month if not 6 weeks now though. I've been exting my wood guy, just not been much to get. Partly me being more picky and with over 2 years supply CSS I can be, and partly he just hasn't been taking much out of late, just lots of small pruning jobs. Still, he knows i'm here and looks after me so sooner or later he'll be bound to drop some monster oakzilla or other nice hardwood again.....but I'm gettng withdrawals


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my pine stack was getting low. had the cutter set aside some pine for me... as we cut up the large widow maker that fell other day in my yard... right where I was working only a few hours ago... and had planned to also do that morning. fate was on my side... I don't burn pine often, but like to keep a stick or two of it out of tradition... as no doubt those early pioneers crossing the rockies and traveling the high cascades... burned some pine. cooking, warming, clearing... and scrounging! before:View attachment 743293
> after:View attachment 743294



now have this to add to it, but haven't yet... soon though.


----------



## husqvarna257

Finished up the load I've been working on. The 10 -20 shed was full so I got a car port to fill. My wife thought I was all done but there are new scrounges waiting. It's good to be working on next years wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Planning on making farmersteve gtg this year and I will have a Fiskars 36” splitting axe for sale that was used 3 times, no damage. I just like my Hart 8lb maul better. $20 for the Fiskars to the first to claim it.


----------



## rarefish383

HEY, I just passed a really nice looking 1st Gen Dodge dually, club cab, white. I’ll go by it in the morning, any one want me to stop and get the info? Oh, it’s for sale. From the road the paint looked good, saw no rust, can take pics tomorrow if any one is interested. In the Frederick MD area.


----------



## JustJeff

Delivered this load for some cottagers today. Resisted spending it on the 3 pioneer 103cc saws for sale near me.....so far....






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I'll take the Fiskars, just to have an extra!

Planning on going to the cabin on Monday, hoping the Blackberries will be ripe by then!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the Fiskars, just to have an extra!
> 
> Planning on going to the cabin on Monday, hoping the Blackberries will be ripe by then!


The Fiskars is yours Mike.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the Fiskars, just to have an extra!
> 
> Planning on going to the cabin on Monday, hoping the Blackberries will be ripe by then!


My blackberries are just starting, should be a good year.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finally got all my current noodling done. Give it a few days to dry some and get lighter on weight then stack until splitting next year for winter of 2021.


----------



## dancan

Well , it's been hot up here in Igloo , my weekends have been busy and I've not had time to hit the woods 
The developer has been busy but not on his lots so no 'mergency "How's Danny today ?" phone calls , well , except today .
It was a from an unexpected caller , Jeff , a friend that has his own treeco called me to see if I could give him a hand on a project that he took .
Soooooo ,,,


















We have a 600m by 500m strip to clear 
Spruce , tamarack but mostly not Spruce 
Ash , white oak , maple will be the bulk 
I get all the hardwood and delivered for my contribution plus fuel and a stipend for my equipment 
Hey Nate !!!






If time allows I'll run it to see how it works 
Hey Kiwi !!!






Vegan and gluten free bar lube 
It's all he's used for the past 10 years , has't found a prob yet .





We even have a stump grinder to get rig of troublesome stumps Lol
I have to admit , this part hurt a a ton 














So sad


----------



## KiwiBro

Is that a 262 Dancan? Did you get to play with it and compare to your Ryobi?


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the Fiskars, just to have an extra!
> 
> Planning on going to the cabin on Monday, hoping the Blackberries will be ripe by then!


Was thinking the same thing. My fiskars axe gets 90% of the splitting work. An extra wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

After hauling all that big oak I’m very happy with that Badlands 12000 winch, really saved my back. I have to admit I haven’t done any logs yet but I don’t foresee a problem, those biggest rounds were 42” dia and 20” wide. Reason I said all this is that HF has the winch on sale for $299.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@farmer steve, how far is Gettysburg from your place? If not real bad I may have to swing thru G’burg on the way home for a Reuben and a pint.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dry fitting drawers but likely to get too cold tonight so will hold off gluing until it's warmer. Winter finally arrived here, snow to sea level in many places. The usual parade of fools who can't drive, breathless reporters warning of the apocalyptic weather bomb, etc, etc.


----------



## Cowboy254

We're in for a bit of winter action too, Kiwi. Possibly up to a metre of snow on the mountains across the valley from our place.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> We're in for a bit of winter action too, Kiwi. Possibly up to a metre of snow on the mountains across the valley from our place.


Lotsa brownie points for all the firewood that has been scrounged in past.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @farmer steve, how far is Gettysburg from your place? If not real bad I may have to swing thru G’burg on the way home for a Reuben and a pint.


Close enough that I'll pay for the  if you let me know when your going.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> @farmer steve, how far is Gettysburg from your place? If not real bad I may have to swing thru G’burg on the way home for a Reuben and a pint.


20 minutes or so. we can hear the cannons when they have the renactment in july.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Lotsa brownie points for all the firewood that has been scrounged in past.



Stihl got 60 odd cubes left, should make it through the next week ok.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Let me check my sig..... that’s 16.55 cord!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Is that a 262 Dancan? Did you get to play with it and compare to your Ryobi?



I'll run them both today , let you know tonight .


----------



## MustangMike

James, if for any reason I can't make the shin dig, you take it.

Dan, also looks like a 362 C you have there. Despite the fact that they get no respect, I really like mine. Also, that should be more comparable to a 262, as they are both 60 cc saws.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 751197
> 
> My blackberries are just starting, should be a good year.



My wife just changed the day from Mon to Tue, just as well! The berries ripen a bit later up on the Mountain.

Yea, should bee a good year, saw lots of green ones when I went up in Mid July.

For those who don't know, not only are wild Black Berries large and juicy (compared to most other wild berries), but they are also very healthy for you, right up there with Blueberries!

Unfortunately, no wild Blueberries on my property, but luckily tons of Black Berries along all the old logging trails.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's some pics of Dodge. No written info other than the number. No rust at all. May have unseen body work, don't know, I only stayed long enough to snap the pics. My neighbor just put one of his Dodge trucks at the end of the road too. It's 4X4, standard cab, red, duelly dump, looks like 10 or 12 foot bed. has been garage kept looks brad new. Its the new body style.I'll get pics of it later.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the other one. Pretty truck for $15,000.


----------



## rarefish383

20,000 miles and garage kept. First truck I've seen that size that lived inside.


----------



## svk

One of the flags in front of my office was in need of retirement. Will hold the actual retirement ceremony at a later date. Replaced it with a new flag.


----------



## svk

So I talked to Zogger, for his initial treatment he is going to be doing chemo and radiation 5-6 days a week for 2-3 months.

Is there anyone interested in helping out with a fundraiser for Zogger that is fluent on both sites? Really need someone to be a go-to “over there” if we want to make this work. 

Please PM me if you would like to help. 

If we can get this going I’ll throw in a saw (model TBD) and a new JH Pickaroon to get the raffle started.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> Let me check my sig..... that’s 16.55 cord!



Heh. I've got north of 60 cord very well cured black locust. But ran out of dry firewood in Feb. I started the season with 6 cord in the woodshed and porch and somehow ran through all of it in spiteof a very mild winter. I spent 2 months hauling wet wood from the outside stacks.


----------



## farmer steve

Mostly dry ash. DELIVERED!! Only cost me a 1/2 dozen ears of sweet corn and 2 tomatoes.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> So I talked to Zogger, for his initial treatment he is going to be doing chemo and radiation 5-6 days a week for 2-3 months.
> 
> Is there anyone interested in helping out with a fundraiser for Zogger that is fluent on both sites? Really need someone to be a go-to “over there” if we want to make this work.
> 
> Please PM me if you would like to help.
> 
> If we can get this going I’ll throw in a saw (model TBD) and a new JH Pickaroon to get the raffle started.


Good luck with it. Worst case perhaps someone could start it on here until it gets picked up / syndicated elsewhere?


----------



## svk

I’ll run the thing if nobody else will but I know my chairing of it wouldn’t help get any support over there and that’s not fair to zog.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I’ll run the thing if nobody else will but I know my chairing of it wouldn’t help get any support over there and that’s not fair to zog.


I hear ya, and good on you for considering that. I'm not up to running it. Hopefully someone can step up.

BTW, mate did buy that boat up there but he still doesn't know how he is going to get it to NZ, if it will fit in a 40' container if he can find someone to build a cradle that can tip the boat a little to fit. Kinda a crucial detail to overlook until after the $ is paid but is what it is.

And, yeah, those too good to be true battery deals on ebay a while back were...to good to be true and refunds issued.


----------



## dancan

Day 2 , back at it , not much spruce in that tree line 
We used the PortaWinch on a couple this morning 





The winch and the skidcone get my thumbs up 
He hasn't gotten the optional pulley that will give more speed but the stock one is still lightyears ahead of an electric winch .
This was still hard to watch 












We only worked half the day but managed to get a fair load of chip in his F550 






Didn't run this stuff through the chipper so I could get an id on this not Spruce 






I even kept the Zoggerwood size of this type of not Spruce just in case it might be good stuff 
Back at it tomorrow for a full day , I'll run the 262 and 362 tomorrow to get more time on them .


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> I hear ya, and good on you for considering that. I'm not up to running it. Hopefully someone can step up.


It’s pretty straightforward and could actually be two or three people: one to run the gofundme page, one to cross post the list of donations to the raffle between both sites, and one to do the actual drawing at the end.


----------



## dancan

Hard to see in the pic but the self release pulley earned it's keep today for redirects , Jeff was impressed on how much it helped and the time saved to get the haul to the chipper .


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> BTW, mate did buy that boat up there but he still doesn't know how he is going to get it to NZ, if it will fit in a 40' container if he can find someone to build a cradle that can tip the boat a little to fit. Kinda a crucial detail to overlook until after the $ is paid but is what it is.
> 
> And, yeah, those too good to be true battery deals on ebay a while back were...to good to be true and refunds issued.


Yikes, that could get costly in a hurry!

Sorry to hear about the batteries. I got kind of a bum steer deal on some Dewalt knock offs this spring myself. They’ll sorta work on the drill for a while but won’t work on the circular saw. Oh well I have two half assed knock off batteries and two nearly dead Dewalt batteries so I can usually do evening projects around the house before they go dead.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hard to see in the pic but the self release pulley earned it's keep today for redirects , Jeff was impressed on how much it helped and the time saved to get the haul to the chipper .


 They are not cheap but neither is time.


----------



## husqvarna257

took time away from firewood to finish off the rest of our meat chickens. I'll be curious to see what the big rooster weight is when we bag them up. Now that the hoop house is empty we moved the turkey in, better air flow than their coop. Picking wild red raspberry and black berry today, gotta love them. The only time of the year I like the thorny under brush.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> It’s pretty straightforward and could actually be two or three people: one to run the gofundme page, one to cross post the list of donations to the raffle between both sites, and one to do the actual drawing at the end.


Is there anyone on here that's also on over there that could ask if there's someone over there that is keen to help? I only ever corresponded with Randy via PM's but I'm not on there anymore and whilst I made it clear when I left it was primarily a need to reduce my time online, I also mentioned I wasn't happy with having a post moderated into the ether so it was probably a good time for me to pull the plug. I'm not sure if that left a sour note with any of the higher ups at that site or not so best I stay out of it too, just in case ;-)


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Is there anyone on here that's also on over there that could ask if there's someone over there that is keen to help? I only ever corresponded with Randy via PM's but I'm not on there anymore and whilst I made it clear when I left it was primarily a need to reduce my time online, I also mentioned I wasn't happy with having a post moderated into the ether so it was probably a good time for me to pull the plug. I'm not sure if that left a sour note with any of the higher ups at that site or not so best I stay out of it too, just in case ;-)


There’s several good guys who are active on both.

And the former HBIC moderator there flew the coop to parts unknown about a year ago.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> There’s several good guys who are active on both.
> 
> And the former HBIC moderator there flew the coop to parts unknown about a year ago.


If you would like I'll send randy a PM and see if he can find someone to work it over there. These types of things tend to pull even people that don't see eye to eye together for the good of the cause. Assuming your talking about O P E


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> If you would like I'll send randy a PM and see if he can find someone to work it over there. These types of things tend to pull even people that don't see eye to eye together for the good of the cause. Assuming your talking about O P E


Hold off till we can see if we can just get someone active on both sites to volunteer.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> One of the flags in front of my office was in need of retirement. Will hold the actual retirement ceremony at a later date. Replaced it with a new flag.
> 
> View attachment 751323
> View attachment 751324


Looks like a nice Flag. I have the Flag from my Dad's funeral, military honors. We put it in one of those triangle cases with his dog tags. I've been wanting to get one for my brother. He was buried in his uniform with all of his medals. I want to get duplicates. I know he had several Bronze Stars and The Vietnamese Gallantry Cross with Silver Star.. I was at an auction 2-3 weeks ago and they had a Military flag already in the triangle case, got it for $10. My brother did not die in Nam, he was hit by an old man running a red light. But, he still served his country. I find it sad that some of our Fathers or Brothers were buried with honors, and their flags wound up at an auction and sold for ten bucks. If you just look at these flags you can tell they probably cost a couple hundred dollars. Now I can at least put this Flag back in a place of honor in my home. Thanks to the Vet that earned it.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like a nice Flag. I have the Flag from my Dad's funeral, military honors. We put it in one of those triangle cases with his dog tags. I've been wanting to get one for my brother. He was buried in his uniform with all of his medals. I want to get duplicates. I know he had several Bronze Stars and The Vietnamese Gallantry Cross with Silver Star.. I was at an auction 2-3 weeks ago and they had a Military flag already in the triangle case, got it for $10. My brother did not die in Nam, he was hit by an old man running a red light. But, he still served his country. I find it sad that some of our Fathers or Brothers were buried with honors, and their flags wound up at an auction and sold for ten bucks. If you just look at these flags you can tell they probably cost a couple hundred dollars. Now I can at least put this Flag back in a place of honor in my home. Thanks to the Vet that earned it.


It was a good, old school cloth flag that my grandpa had for as long as I could remember. I put it out this spring after it had sat in the garage for years after we sold their house. 

I agree with your thoughts. 

I have my great grandfather’s burial flag. It sat in a cedar chest at my parents for about 35 years before I framed it. I put it above the front window so it won’t receive any sunlight to avoid fading.


----------



## KiwiBro

Self-uppercut inducing rookie mistake. how is it I can do such stoopid **** but still remember every swear word under the sun?


----------



## KiwiBro

Shut the front door!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> So I talked to Zogger, for his initial treatment he is going to be doing chemo and radiation 5-6 days a week for 2-3 months.
> 
> Is there anyone interested in helping out with a fundraiser for Zogger that is fluent on both sites? Really need someone to be a go-to “over there” if we want to make this work.
> 
> Please PM me if you would like to help.
> 
> If we can get this going I’ll throw in a saw (model TBD) and a new JH Pickaroon to get the raffle started.


I’ll donate a 6401 PHO. Only have 1 tank of fuel thru it since I bought it from Brett, @chipper1. I think it may be ported. Just never gets used. Any questions about it, ask @chipper1.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I’ll donate a 6401 PHO. Only have 1 tank of fuel thru it since I bought it from Brett, @chipper1. I think it may be ported. Just never gets used. Any questions about it, ask @chipper1.


That’s very generous of you. 

I just threw a post up over in the chainsaw forum. Just need a few folks to pitch in to spread out the workload.


----------



## svk

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/need-help-setting-up-a-benefit-for-zogger.334312/

Here’s the startup thread.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> That’s very generous of you.
> 
> I just threw a post up over in the chainsaw forum. Just need a few folks to pitch in to spread out the workload.


The LORD has carried me thru jobs, cancer and a stroke. I can show others the same that he showed me. James 2:15,16


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Close enough that I'll pay for the  if you let me know when your going.


Hopefully Gary Owen pub is still open, hit it on the way home from the gtg. Best Reuben I’ve ever eaten.


----------



## dancan

Well , was backatter again today , I so prefer the winter for these projects Lol
We made progress , what takes time away from making headway is the chipping, but it's a part of the job so it has to be done .
Jeff was happy with where we got to today , a lot chipped and plenty of big stuff cut , he likes the tricks I showed him , he does mainly resi work and climbing , gardens and plantings
He never used a felling lever before and was skeptical but after seeing one in action he's a believer, the self opening snatchblock was used all day for redirects as well .
I ran the 261 and the 362 , both are nice runners , I found the 362 lighter feeling in the hands than my 034 Super and Mtronic plus the better av a winner , the 261 are nice and no slouch so I'd be happy owning one of those as well but with so many hours on my 241 I find my cuts more accurate but given enough seat time with a 261 I wouldn't complain about owning one .












Today's chip run , the trailer overfloweth Lol


----------



## dancan

Been a while since I have done a chipper job , I forgot about the beating that the arms get when it's t-shirt weather, looks like I fell in a thorn bush lol


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Been a while since I have done a chipper job , I forgot about the beating that the arms get when it's t-shirt weather, looks like I fell in a thorn bush lol


I have a job removing some lead-contaminated soil, and had to cut down a couple acres to get at it...

We chipped about 300CY today...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

steved said:


> I have a job removing some lead-contaminated soil, and had to cut down a couple acres to get at it...
> 
> We chipped about 300CY today...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Big chipper. 6 gravel trains full.


----------



## steved

Duce said:


> Big chipper. 6 gravel trains full.


We figured about 900CY all totalled...probably finish the brush and junk tomorrow and pop the stumps out, then grind the stumps up Wednesday?

Its painful to see it go to a landfill...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

steved said:


> We figured about 900CY all totalled...probably finish the brush and junk tomorrow and pop the stumps out, then grind the stumps up Wednesday?
> 
> Its painful to see it go to a landfill...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No co-generation in your area?


----------



## steved

Duce said:


> No co-generation in your area?


We are looking at that option...might be too far to be practical. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Close enough that I'll pay for the  if you let me know when your going.


Just checked the website, kitchen is open 11 AM until 10 PM on Saturdays.


----------



## MustangMike

The truck is fueled, loaded, and ready to go, with the ATV on the trailer.

Wife and I will be up front, and I made a platform to go over the back seat for the dogs. A piece of 5/8 CDX, carpeted, with spacers to make it level. We will see how it works!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@MustangMike my wife started picking our berries today, probably 4-5 days until peak.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 751557
> @MustangMike my wife started picking our berries today, probably 4-5 days until peak.


Looks good. We pick them out of the tree line here and I'd say the kids eat half of what they pick befor there done.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The truck is fueled, loaded, and ready to go, with the ATV on the trailer.
> 
> Wife and I will be up front, and I made a platform to go over the back seat for the dogs. A piece of 5/8 CDX, carpeted, with spacers to make it level. We will see how it works!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mike.*  Have a good one buddy.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Steve, will be good to get away for a day!

Finished re staining the back deck surface yesterday, what a PITA!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Thanks Steve, will be good to get away for a day!
> 
> Finished re staining the back deck surface yesterday, what a PITA!


Best deck sealant. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Duce said:


> Big chipper. 6 gravel trains full.


Our smaller piles...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Best deck sealant.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92utownxh

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like a nice Flag. I have the Flag from my Dad's funeral, military honors. We put it in one of those triangle cases with his dog tags. I've been wanting to get one for my brother. He was buried in his uniform with all of his medals. I want to get duplicates. I know he had several Bronze Stars and The Vietnamese Gallantry Cross with Silver Star.. I was at an auction 2-3 weeks ago and they had a Military flag already in the triangle case, got it for $10. My brother did not die in Nam, he was hit by an old man running a red light. But, he still served his country. I find it sad that some of our Fathers or Brothers were buried with honors, and their flags wound up at an auction and sold for ten bucks. If you just look at these flags you can tell they probably cost a couple hundred dollars. Now I can at least put this Flag back in a place of honor in my home. Thanks to the Vet that earned it.




A few years ago my grandpa on my mom's side passed away. He was an Army veteran, WWII. My family and I went up to his funeral in Wisconsin, wife and 3 young kids. During the funeral service the then 2 year old was getting fussy so I walked outside. Never have really told this to anyone. Anyway, it was towards the end of the service and we sat and watched the Honor Guard preparing. Everyone else was still inside the church. It was a cool October day, sunny though. They stood at attention so I stood holding my son. We were the only ones outside while they did the gun salute. It still gives me goosebumps. Then we followed them inside as they gave the flag to my grandma. They played taps also. 

I have my great grandpa's bronze star from World War I. I have his papers in a frame too. The craziest thing is he and his wife had just arrived in the US not long before from Germany as immigrants. When my dad's parents had passed he and his sister went through their things and were preparing for an estate sale. I couldn't believe it when I got up there to northern Wisconsin to finish things up. They were going to sell all that stuff! I brought home everything I could fit. They got mad at me, but those things are irreplaceable.


----------



## steved

I have the flag from my Grandfather, he was a WW2 Navy Veteran. My Grandmother didn't want it (long story there), I took it and display it in a wood case in my living room.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

can't remember if i posted this already...sorry if i did but well...its worth seeing i think.

We had a windy night back in the spring which i didn't think much of but my mum commented on it and i saw one or two headlines of a little bit of disruption....my place survived and hadn't even had the bins (trash cans) blown over so thought we must have escaped. then a couple of weeks i go i noticed this at a local park!



the cutie is there for scale....and well...she's mine and very cute. (not quite 2yo). tree is about 2' or just over in diameter. not sure what...some softwood..cedar? the park has a farm zoo fun by a college that do farming and horticultural training, I've seen them doing some tree climbing/chainsaw teaching, I'm guessing its them that have had a go at milling but i think they stopped as its got shakes....or because it makes a nice picnic bench.

The carnage didn't end there....dominos anyone?




the snapped tree has clobbered a copper beech....the copper beech looks healthy except its roots look rotten so over it went, and it then hit a standard beech. the standard beech has a few scuffs and a jaunty lean now but seems healthy




cutie i hungry....cutie is missing big sister wh is having her swimming lesson aaannd cutie is tired....not had a nap yet...grumpy cutie.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> can't remember if i posted this already...sorry if i did but well...its worth seeing i think.
> 
> We had a windy night back in the spring which i didn't think much of but my mum commented on it and i saw one or two headlines of a little bit of disruption....my place survived and hadn't even had the bins (trash cans) blown over so thought we must have escaped. then a couple of weeks i go i noticed this at a local park!
> 
> View attachment 751690
> 
> the cutie is there for scale....and well...she's mine and very cute. (not quite 2yo). tree is about 2' or just over in diameter. not sure what...some softwood..cedar? the park has a farm zoo fun by a college that do farming and horticultural training, I've seen them doing some tree climbing/chainsaw teaching, I'm guessing its them that have had a go at milling but i think they stopped as its got shakes....or because it makes a nice picnic bench.
> 
> The carnage didn't end there....dominos anyone?
> 
> View attachment 751691
> 
> 
> the snapped tree has clobbered a copper beech....the copper beech looks healthy except its roots look rotten so over it went, and it then hit a standard beech. the standard beech has a few scuffs and a jaunty lean now but seems healthy
> 
> View attachment 751688
> 
> 
> cutie i hungry....cutie is missing big sister wh is having her swimming lesson aaannd cutie is tired....not had a nap yet...grumpy cutie.


Not only is she a cutie Neil, but that crotch in that dominoed tree is a cutie also. Hopefully someone grabs that section and slabs it!


----------



## LondonNeil

I hadn't thought of the burls but had looked at the trunk. I can't. its a public park, its not mine and I'd get in trouble....but that beech trunk looks good to me.


----------



## dancan

steved said:


> Our smaller piles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



What are you doing next weekend ?


Lol


----------



## Erik B

LondonNeil said:


> can't remember if i posted this already...sorry if i did but well...its worth seeing i think.
> 
> We had a windy night back in the spring which i didn't think much of but my mum commented on it and i saw one or two headlines of a little bit of disruption....my place survived and hadn't even had the bins (trash cans) blown over so thought we must have escaped. then a couple of weeks i go i noticed this at a local park!
> 
> View attachment 751690
> 
> the cutie is there for scale....and well...she's mine and very cute. (not quite 2yo). tree is about 2' or just over in diameter. not sure what...some softwood..cedar? the park has a farm zoo fun by a college that do farming and horticultural training, I've seen them doing some tree climbing/chainsaw teaching, I'm guessing its them that have had a go at milling but i think they stopped as its got shakes....or because it makes a nice picnic bench.
> 
> The carnage didn't end there....dominos anyone?
> 
> View attachment 751691
> 
> 
> the snapped tree has clobbered a copper beech....the copper beech looks healthy except its roots look rotten so over it went, and it then hit a standard beech. the standard beech has a few scuffs and a jaunty lean now but seems healthy
> 
> View attachment 751688
> 
> 
> cutie i hungry....cutie is missing big sister wh is having her swimming lesson aaannd cutie is tired....not had a nap yet...grumpy cutie.


@LondonNeil Your cutie is just practicing to be an old person. I get grumpy when I don't get my nap and I am pushing 72


----------



## bear1998

Dahmer said:


> Hopefully Gary Owen pub is still open, hit it on the way home from the gtg. Best Reuben I’ve ever eaten.


Garryowen Irish Pub
Phone: 717-337-2719
Email: [email protected]
Address: 126 Chambersburg Street
Gettysburg, PA 17325

_Reservations Accepted*_

_KITCHEN HOURS:
Monday-Thursday 11am – 9.30pm
Friday & Sat 11am – 10pm
Sunday 11am – 9pm_

_Open Daily 11am-2am_

_*We do not accept reservations online. If you would like to make a reservation please call the restaurant at (717) 337-2719. Employees are reachable between the hours of 11am and 2am.
OOPPPSSS.....i see you found it..._


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> What are you doing next weekend ?
> 
> 
> Lol


On vacation...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

For any Harbor Freight fans:



Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Saw these on some of the local fire trucks that were on display this evening. 
Haven't got to fire a saw in a few weeks starting to have withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## H-Ranch

Apologies in advance for interrupting the scrounging firewood thread with this firewood scrounging information.

Three loads last night, one delivered again by my new best friend in his truck. Two pine and one box elder - just right for my shoulder season supply stock.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks guys, had a good day up at the cabin yesterday, even though the Blackberries are not ripe yet!!!

We shot 22s and cruised around on the ATV.

When we heard some loud thunder cracks in the early afternoon, we got off the mountain before it came down. On Rte 17, it was coming down so hard my wife wanted me to pull over and stop. I explained to her that I would rather drive through it, not you could walk the dogs in this downpour, and it things start flooding I don't want to still be there!

Was coming down so hard that even with the wipers on high you could barely see, but we made it (free truck wash of all the mud on the way home).


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 751557
> @MustangMike my wife started picking our berries today, probably 4-5 days until peak.



Dang man!

They look plump!

Mulberry?

Did you plant it?

If so..

How many years did after planting did it take for the plants to start produce nice sized one like that?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

Backyard scrounge . The old pear tree couldn't take the weight of all the pears I guess. Rot in the center of the limb. I think the whole tree is coming down after the wife's flowers are done.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Dang man!
> 
> They look plump!
> 
> Mulberry?
> 
> Did you plant it?
> 
> If so..
> 
> How many years did after planting did it take for the plants to start produce nice sized one like that?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


BlackBerry. I planted that bush about 10 years ago, took about 5 years for it to start producing like that. It’s loaded this year.


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> Backyard scrounge . The old pear tree couldn't take the weight of all the pears I guess. Rot in the center of the limb. I think the whole tree is coming down after the wife's flowers are done.View attachment 751796
> View attachment 751797



Hate to see that you lost a yard tree and a fruit tree at that. But should be real nice BTUs for a stove or for a smoker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Have to admit, I may have changed mind about 50cc saws. Have owned several and never could justify keeping them. @chipper1 has always said I was wrong, rebuilt this 550, new p/c, bearings, gaskets and seal, all oem parts. Then re-flashed. Have only ran 4 tanks through it, but like it better every time I run it. Light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood or less. Good friend dropped these logs off and pics are of 550,562&572, think I may like AT's.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> View attachment 751844
> View attachment 751845
> Have to admit, I may have changed mind about 50cc saws. Have owned several and never could justify keeping them. @chipper1 has always said I was wrong, rebuilt this 550, new p/c, bearings, gaskets and seal, all oem parts. Then re-flashed. Have only ran 4 tanks through it, but like it better every time I run it. Light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood or less. Good friend dropped these logs off and pics are of 550,562&572, think I may like AT's.


Maybe your getting old . I know my 346's are my favorite to run cutting firewood, but the late 550oe is a great saw. I like the masterswitch that returns to run, the flippy caps are great, and I really like the captured bar nuts. I can't believe guys are opting for the standard 576 cover/nuts on the 572 so they can get the felling spikes, seems like they would find a way to get both.
Did you open the muffler up at all, they also wake up real nice, but it can take a long time on 40:1 synthetic.
Glad your enjoying it.
Nice load, gotta like getting wood delivered for free.
Thats a nice 3 saw plan .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

They make an outer spike for 572's, mine has one on it. I did open the muffler, we will see. That 550 was used on a log-wizzer and those are hard on saws. It's seems to be hard on those running at 1/2 trottle. Yes, it's hard to turn away free wood. He even dropped it where I asked. Yes, I am getting old, will be 66, how in the h_ll did that happen.


----------



## Logger nate

Duce said:


> View attachment 751844
> View attachment 751845
> Have to admit, I may have changed mind about 50cc saws. Have owned several and never could justify keeping them. @chipper1 has always said I was wrong, rebuilt this 550, new p/c, bearings, gaskets and seal, all oem parts. Then re-flashed. Have only ran 4 tanks through it, but like it better every time I run it. Light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood or less. Good friend dropped these logs off and pics are of 550,562&572, think I may like AT's.


I really like my 550 too. The auto tune saws I’ve had didn’t really like 40:1, ran better on 50:1. Very nice saw heard you have there! 
Nice wood too!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> I really like my 550 too. The auto tune saws I’ve had didn’t really like 40:1, ran better on 50:1. Very nice saw heard you have there!
> Nice wood too!


Thanks. Easy to split also. I run all my saws on 40:1, may be that's why my 562 is a 4 stroking machine.


----------



## Logger nate

Duce said:


> Thanks. Easy to split also. I run all my saws on 40:1, may be that's why my 562 is a 4 stroking machine.


Looks like it would be easy to split, nice stuff. Didn’t notice that much difference with my 562 but it’s ported too, but the 2 550’s I’ve had ran noticeably better on 50:1.


----------



## KiwiBro

Just having a quick lunch then off to the beach. Radio says bags of cocaine are washing up on said beach. Millions of dollars worth so far. I'm gonna fill bags with sugar and have some fun.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Duce said:


> View attachment 751844
> View attachment 751845
> Have to admit, I may have changed mind about 50cc saws. Have owned several and never could justify keeping them. @chipper1 has always said I was wrong, rebuilt this 550, new p/c, bearings, gaskets and seal, all oem parts. Then re-flashed. Have only ran 4 tanks through it, but like it better every time I run it. Light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood or less. Good friend dropped these logs off and pics are of 550,562&572, think I may like AT's.


I have two 50cc saws and try to use them the most. 550xp and 445 (445 technically not 50cc) and they both wear the same b&c. 16" b&c on both. 550 with a 16" full chisel is a pretty screamin saw for a stock saw.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Just having a quick lunch then off to the beach. Radio says bags of cocaine are washing up on said beach. Millions of dollars worth so far. I'm gonna fill bags with sugar and have some fun.


or get arrested...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Duce said:


> Thanks. Easy to split also. I run all my saws on 40:1, may be that's why my 562 is a 4 stroking machine.


Did you read the manual? Or any husky manual? Pretty sure they all say 50:1


----------



## MustangMike

Shame to lose a tree that yields all those pears!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

woodchip rookie said:


> Did you read the manual? Or any husky manual? Pretty sure they all say 50:1


Yes sir I have, even have service manuals. So, only reply to you is, it's my saws, my money and I will run them how I please. You can do the same.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any further progress on the Zogger benefit?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Any further progress on the Zogger benefit?


Nope. Need a couple more volunteers cause I just do not have the time to run it by myself and obviously I’m not welcome at the other site so need a go between.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Thanks guys, had a good day up at the cabin yesterday, even though the Blackberries are not ripe yet!!!
> 
> We shot 22s and cruised around on the ATV.
> 
> When we heard some loud thunder cracks in the early afternoon, we got off the mountain before it came down. On Rte 17, it was coming down so hard my wife wanted me to pull over and stop. I explained to her that I would rather drive through it, not you could walk the dogs in this downpour, and it things start flooding I don't want to still be there!
> 
> Was coming down so hard that even with the wipers on high you could barely see, but we made it (free truck wash of all the mud on the way home).


Rain-X makes driving in rain a whole lot better...I don't use my wipers 99% of the time, water beads up and blows off, even torrential downpours. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Rain-X makes driving in rain a whole lot better...I don't use my wipers 99% of the time, water beads up and blows off, even torrential downpours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I used to use that on the outside and the antifog version on the inside. Worked great.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> or get arrested...


I'll agree with you that sugar SHOULD be a prohibited drug. Some experts say it's more addictive than opium. 

But at least one thing is for certain - the weather forecasters finally got one right when they said there'd be snow to sea level.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> I'll agree with you that sugar SHOULD be a prohibited drug. Some experts say it's more addictive than opium.
> 
> But at least one thing is for certain - the weather forecasters finally got one right when they said there'd be snow to sea level.


I agree with the experts. I kicked an oxycontin&morphine habit years ago. Still drink a half gallon of tea every day. Got away from soda and tea for about a month awhile back and lost almost 15 pounds but eventually ended up back on the sauce.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Just having a quick lunch then off to the beach. Radio says bags of cocaine are washing up on said beach. Millions of dollars worth so far. I'm gonna fill bags with sugar and have some fun.



Bugrit. Note to self. Don't import in winter, those westerlies just kill your business.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Bugrit. Note to self. Don't import in winter, those westerlies just kill your business.


About $3m worth so far. I'd say the 7m (21'?) swells out there in the recent storm made it too hard for the locals to find the buoy the drugs were attached to when it was hurled overboard from the mothership.


----------



## MustangMike

A very active life style is the best defense for calories.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Duce said:


> Yes sir I have, even have service manuals. So, only reply to you is, it's my saws, my money and I will run them how I please. You can do the same.


Even though it came off as snarky, my post wasnt intended to be like that. However, if a manufacturer of anything gives the consumer specific operating instructions why would the operator choose to not follow the specific operating instructions of the machine? Is there a benefit to running 40:1 in a machine that was designed to run 50:1?


----------



## MustangMike

The 50:1 recommendation is to comply with the EPA, they all used to recommend much richer ratios.

Since all of my saws are either modified or ported, I run AMSOIL Saber in everything at 40:1. It lubricates very well, and everything operates just fine that way.

I'm sure the manufacturers would be very happy if I needed new saws more often.


----------



## Ryan A

Blessed to have two weeks off before the school year starts. Visited family in Charleston, SC and FL. Had the opportunity to go offshore and catch some fish. False Albacore and Kingfish pictured. Off to the Outer Banks, NC tomorrow morning from here....


----------



## svk

I always run 40:1 except in ported/regular carb saws or really old saws then I run 32:1. Use whatever high quality oil I can find. 

Manufacturers recommendations are to comply with emissions. Plus if the equipment wears out sooner due to less lubrication, they get to sell you a new one.


----------



## farmer steve

OIL THREAD!!! It's ok though. To hot to cut and split anywho.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> The 50:1 recommendation is to comply with the EPA, . . . I'm sure the manufacturers would be very happy if I needed new saws more often.





svk said:


> I always run 40:1 . . . Manufacturers recommendations are to comply with emissions. Plus if the equipment wears out sooner due to less lubrication, they get to sell you a new one.


Maybe all this '40:1' sh*t is to get you to buy more mix oil?

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> OIL THREAD!!! It's ok though. To hot to cut and split anywho.


Oil threads are fun no matter what forum your on. I need it to get cold enough to burn so I can make room to cut and split more.


----------



## Christopher53

Logger nate said:


> Thank you, much better price.


Nate, get the Simpson winch with the Honda GX35 engine. I’ve had mine for about 5 years and no problems at all. My backyard slopes to a creek 150 feet away and 80 feet down at an angle of about 45 degrees. I really like using it and it saves me a lot of time. I used it last year to pull a hung oak tree off another tree and it worked great. I left regular gas in it and about 6 weeks ago, it started on the first pull after putting the choke on. I used it to pull a 5” diameter dead ironwood tree up a side gulley in about 10 minutes. No effort on my part except attaching the sling to the tree and pulling the rope through the capstan.


----------



## JustJeff

It was dark o'clock when I came in from stacking. Got a cord and a half done after supper. Who needs a gym membership?






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Christopher53 said:


> Nate, get the Simpson winch with the Honda GX35 engine. I’ve had mine for about 5 years and no problems at all. My backyard slopes to a creek 150 feet away and 80 feet down at an angle of about 45 degrees. I really like using it and it saves me a lot of time. I used it last year to pull a hung oak tree off another tree and it worked great. I left regular gas in it and about 6 weeks ago, it started on the first pull after putting the choke on. I used it to pull a 5” diameter dead ironwood tree up a side gulley in about 10 minutes. No effort on my part except attaching the sling to the tree and pulling the rope through the capstan.


Thank you for the info. That does sound like a good idea. I really think it would work very well for what I need. Would enable me to scrounge-access more higher value wood, I think. Those Honda motors seem to be very good. We have a water pump at work with that same motor, very reliable and fires up after sitting for months at a time. I have some more tree jobs coming up and firewood sales so hopefully will fit in the budget soon.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thank you for the info. That does sound like a good idea. I really think it would work very well for what I need. Would enable me to scrounge-access more higher value wood, I think. Those Honda motors seem to be very good. We have a water pump at work with that same motor, very reliable and fires up after sitting for months at a time. I have some more tree jobs coming up and firewood sales so hopefully will fit in the budget soon.


Will work for scrounging tools .
I'd really like one of those too .
It could be kinda fun for you out there, put the rope thru a pulley just above were you want to bring the log, then carry the rope and the winch down to the log, hook the winch up to the log and one side of the rope to the tree, then wrap the other end to the winch, hop on log and manage the line .
You'd probably want to leave at least a few branches to stabilize the log .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Will work for scrounging tools .
> I'd really like one of those too .
> It could be kinda fun for you out there, put the rope thru a pulley just above were you want to bring the log, then carry the rope and the winch down to the log, hook the winch up to the log and one side of the rope to the tree, then wrap the other end to the winch, hop on log and manage the line .
> You'd probably want to leave at least a few branches to stabilize the log .


You may laugh but similar options were taken seriously when I was trying to find an efficient way of one-person logging. If I win the lottery it's a remote controlled tractor winch, the Ludwig remote controlled chokers, Lewis winch for the haulback line (if not a double drum tractor winch).


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> You may laugh but similar options were taken seriously when I was trying to find an efficient way of one-person logging. If I win the lottery it's a remote controlled tractor winch, the Ludwig remote controlled chokers, Lewis winch for the haulback line (if not a double drum tractor winch).



You Kiwis are a funny lot. If I won the lottery, I'd be sitting on a boat with bikini models drinking beer and reeling in big fish. Each to their own, I suppose. 

I'd only be fishing because Cowgirl has a strict look but don't touch rule for me with the bikini models.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> You Kiwis are a funny lot. If I won the lottery, I'd be sitting on a boat with bikini models drinking beer and reeling in big fish. Each to their own, I suppose.
> 
> I'd only be fishing because Cowgirl has a strict look but don't touch rule for me with the bikini models.


Gotta do something between fishing trips. You've got the opportunity to feel the satisfaction/reward that comes from taking a standing tree to finished furniture. I love it and am sure you would get a kick out of it too. Even if I won lotto, I'd still be doing it.

Regarding that cocaine, police are saying it drifted over from off the NSW coast when it was dumped during a drug raid on a ship about 9 months ago. On the matter of drugs, police just found $140m worth (200 kgs) of meth!

But wait, there's more, a local up North with 7 kids under 6, on a bene, in a govt house, killed one of her twin 1 year olds via alcohol poisoning from breast feeding having been on a bender on the rum and cokes. Baby had 6 times the drunk driving blood alcohol limit (for adults, obviously) in her system.

talk about a drugged up society we live in these days.

How is it we mandate a minimum level of competency to drive a car yet any absolutely dysfunctional phuckwit can breed without limits?

Yeap, we sure are a funny lot.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ooo oil thread, love it. My husq365 manual says 50:1 for husq best here oil (xp?) 30:1 for all others. I suspect the xp is no better then Stihl green but well, it helps husq sell oil I guess. Since I had a litre of green I'm currently doing 40:1 at a half half mix. I reckon the saw, and my ms180, will be very happy on that.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Will work for scrounging tools .
> I'd really like one of those too .
> It could be kinda fun for you out there, put the rope thru a pulley just above were you want to bring the log, then carry the rope and the winch down to the log, hook the winch up to the log and one side of the rope to the tree, then wrap the other end to the winch, hop on log and manage the line .
> You'd probably want to leave at least a few branches to stabilize the log .


Yep I might be scrounging-working for food too, I’m afraid my granddaughter maxed out my credit card...
I like your idea of riding the log out of the woods btw
I’m off to sell a load of wood to buy food...


----------



## rarefish383

I have saws old enough they call for 16:1, run every thing on Synthetic at 50:1, even the milling saws. I think I just found my next saw. Went over my shooting buddy’s apartment to help take down some dead Ash trees. Was showing his landlord pics of my saws. He said he had one old saw under his work bench, a Sachs-Dolmar KMS4. If you don’t know what it is, look it up. It’s a gem. Acres calls it a 3 cylinder. Wonder what oil it takes?


----------



## rarefish383

Wow! In 1975 Sachs-Dolmar called for 50:1 mixing with SAE 30. Decades ahead of the times.


----------



## steved

My only comment on the oil thing is that I noted a noticeable drop in power when I mixed 40:1 in my ms391 using Stihl synthetic. 

Just something I noted...I've owned the saw since new. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

steved said:


> My only comment on the oil thing is that I noted a noticeable drop in power when I mixed 40:1 in my ms391 using Stihl synthetic.
> 
> Just something I noted...I've owned the saw since new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Was that instead of 50:1? Or, do you think it's the Stihl oil? Might be a tuning issue. That's one of the reasons I run everything on the same mix. I hate tuning saws.


----------



## hamish

Jon Cutter fire.


----------



## MustangMike

One of my Granddaughters managed to get hold of my Daughter's phone and dial 911 … that was a fun time!

Really ... it was an accident … why don't you believe me ...


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Who needs a gym membership?


I have often wondered this. Why would anybody pay somebody else to lift somebody else's weights up and down over and over? If they took all the time, energy and money they spent at the gym and put it to something constructive they could have single-handedly cut, framed and built an entire house out of trees that were already dead. Then after they make themselves feel like they did something, after they are done "pumping iron" they go home, sit in front of the tv, open a 6 pack and eat. Which completely defeats the whole purpose of going to the gym in the first place, then start the whole cycle over.


----------



## steved

rarefish383 said:


> Was that instead of 50:1? Or, do you think it's the Stihl oil? Might be a tuning issue. That's one of the reasons I run everything on the same mix. I hate tuning saws.


That was compared to 50:1, and that saw has only ever had premium gas and Stihl Ultra HP...I never touched the tuning.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I have often wondered this. Why would anybody pay somebody else to lift somebody else's weights up and down over and over? If they took all the time, energy and money they spent at the gym and put it to something constructive they could have single-handedly cut, framed and built an entire house out of trees that were already dead. Then after they make themselves feel like they did something, after they are done "pumping iron" they go home, sit in front of the tv, open a 6 pack and eat. Which completely defeats the whole purpose of going to the gym in the first place, then start the whole cycle over.


Maybe you misunderstand why many go to the gym lol.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> That was compared to 50:1, and that saw has only ever had premium gas and Stihl Ultra HP...I never touched the tuning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That would make sense as Joe said the saw must be retuned if you change the mix ratio, that is if you want max performance.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I have saws old enough they call for 16:1, run every thing on Synthetic at 50:1, even the milling saws. I think I just found my next saw. Went over my shooting buddy’s apartment to help take down some dead Ash trees. Was showing his landlord pics of my saws. He said he had one old saw under his work bench, a Sachs-Dolmar KMS4. If you don’t know what it is, look it up. It’s a gem. Acres calls it a 3 cylinder. Wonder what oil it takes?


Thats an incredible find.
I'm not into old saws, and I've refused to take many that folks have offered to give me, but that would be one I'd keep.
Congrats on a holy grail type find .


----------



## Philbert

What about that diesel saw? Ran 0:1?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yep I might be scrounging-working for food too, I’m afraid my granddaughter maxed out my credit card...View attachment 752197
> I like your idea of riding the log out of the woods btw
> I’m off to sell a load of wood to buy food...


Thats awesome.
Maybe you can strap her car seat onto the logs , she could hold your phone for some videos .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> What about that diesel saw? Ran 1:0?
> 
> Philbert


Fixed . I always like to say 40:none lol. That's the only mix ratio I've ver had a problem with BTW . I killed the saw in my avatar with it, but the cylinder did clean right up .
If you go on any of the diesel forums you will find many guys running 2-stroke oil in their trucks(at very wide ratios from 1:0 to around 40:1), I wouldn't doubt that guys would do the same on that saw these days.
I'm sure @steved can tell you more about it, but my understanding is it helps lube the injectors and the pump.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> Fixed . I always like to say 40:none lol. That's the only mix ratio I've ver had a problem with BTW . I killed the saw in my avatar with it, but the cylinder did clean right up .
> If you go on any of the diesel forums you will find many guys running 2-stroke oil in their trucks(at very wide ratios from 1:0 to around 40:1), I wouldn't doubt that guys would do the same on that saw these days.
> I'm sure @steved can tell you more about it, but my understanding is it helps lube the injectors and the pump.


Yeah, with the onset of ULSD there was a batch of misinformation out there...fuel was drier, fuel lack lubrication, etc, etc. After all the hype, the only thing that I know is true of ULSD is that it will wax at a lot higher temperature than LSD (like +10 degrees F).

I ran 2-stroke oil for a while in my 3rd gen, and believe it or not, it did make a positive improvement in fuel mileage and quieted the Bosch electronic injectors down a bit. But the amount it took to treat a 30 gallon tank of fuel when I was burning 200 gallons in a stretch was cost prohibitive (mileage increase did not offset the cost of even cheap 2-stroke). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Fixed. I always like to say 40:none lol.


Wouldn't '1:0' = ALL gasoline and NO oil?

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

That's how I was reading it. 0:1 would be no gas, all oil, wouldn't it?


----------



## JustJeff

Depends if you were looking at it upside down....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> One of my Granddaughters managed to get hold of my Daughter's phone and dial 911 … that was a fun time!
> 
> Really ... it was an accident … why don't you believe me ...


Many years ago, when 911 was still pretty new, my little sister had a sleep over. One of the kids made a crank call and hung up. A few minutes later the police were ringing the door bell. When the police asked who did it, the girl didn't say anything. Every one else in the room pointed at her. They just gave the lecture on why you shouldn't do that.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> I have saws old enough they call for 16:1, run every thing on Synthetic at 50:1, even the milling saws. I think I just found my next saw. Went over my shooting buddy’s apartment to help take down some dead Ash trees. Was showing his landlord pics of my saws. He said he had one old saw under his work bench, a Sachs-Dolmar KMS4. If you don’t know what it is, look it up. It’s a gem. Acres calls it a 3 cylinder. Wonder what oil it takes?


I was looking at the specs for this KMS4, Acres shows it at an advertised 8HP and 58CC's. I had a Homelite 7-29 that was advertised at 7HP and 129CC's. I hope I'm able to get it and get it running. They are supposed to be supper smooth with the rotary. Then it will be a shelf queen.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Was that instead of 50:1? Or, do you think it's the Stihl oil? Might be a tuning issue. That's one of the reasons I run everything on the same mix. I hate tuning saws.


more oil equals more viscous....can equal running leaner....usually more power....or none at all.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> more oil equals more viscous....can equal running leaner....usually more power....or none at all.


That's why I run the same mix in everything I have 2 stroke, I HATE tuning saws.


----------



## LondonNeil

i do need to check the 365. first time i used it it was 4 stroking badly and i did't have any hard wood but finally managed to get it cleaning up really leaning on it hard in ome soft wood. i leaned it bit but didn't do much. finished the tank and put it away. then i read in the manual...it has a rev limiter....bouncing off the limiter sounds kinda waaaa burbleburble waaaa burblburle waaaa burbrbl burble OOOOoooooo so lean and rich sound different how? and no...no i don't have a tach. i keep meaning to put it back to xactly stock, 1 turn, and leave it alone.


----------



## MustangMike

A higher oil percentage will lower you octane rating, but raise your Cetane rating, so it is a mixed bag. The additional oil may also raise compression.

There are too many factors to know how a specific saw will respond.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> and no...no i don't have a tach.


there's one for sale in Zogger's fundraiser ;-) Or at least will be up for raffle or sale once the details are ironed out.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> there's one for sale in Zogger's fundraiser ;-) Or at least will be up for raffle or sale once the details are ironed out.


Has that started yet?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got another big oak given to me. Last 2 days I’ve been cutting up the 5-6 maple, cherry and sassafras trees it took with it on its kamikaze dive to the ground. From what I could see today it’s bigger than the last one I got.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Depends if you were looking at it upside down....



That's how it looked to us down under 



KiwiBro said:


> Gotta do something between fishing trips. You've got the opportunity to feel the satisfaction/reward that comes from taking a standing tree to finished furniture. I love it and am sure you would get a kick out of it too. Even if I won lotto, I'd still be doing it.
> 
> Regarding that cocaine, police are saying it drifted over from off the NSW coast when it was dumped during a drug raid on a ship about 9 months ago. On the matter of drugs, police just found $140m worth (200 kgs) of meth!
> 
> But wait, there's more, a local up North with 7 kids under 6, on a bene, in a govt house, killed one of her twin 1 year olds via alcohol poisoning from breast feeding having been on a bender on the rum and cokes. Baby had 6 times the drunk driving blood alcohol limit (for adults, obviously) in her system.
> 
> talk about a drugged up society we live in these days.
> 
> How is it we mandate a minimum level of competency to drive a car yet any absolutely dysfunctional phuckwit can breed without limits?
> 
> Yeap, we sure are a funny lot.



The best I could do with turning a standing tree into furniture would be to cut it down so it landed on the lounge room . #skillz. 

There was a former politician a couple of years ago who floated the idea of receiving unemployment benefits (the dole) being conditional upon having a contraceptive implant so they wouldn't just couch surf and pump out large numbers of tax-hoovering clone kids. It didn't get very far but by the same token was not screeched down by the professionally outraged either. It was like no one wanted to touch the issue for various reasons.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Got another big oak given to me. Last 2 days I’ve been cutting up the 5-6 maple, cherry and sassafras trees it took with it on its kamikaze dive to the ground. From what I could see today it’s bigger than the last one I got.



Sounds like a project that will require lots of pics


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> That's how it looked to us down under
> 
> 
> 
> The best I could do with turning a standing tree into furniture would be to cut it down so it landed on the lounge room . #skillz.
> 
> There was a former politician a couple of years ago who floated the idea of receiving unemployment benefits (the dole) being conditional upon having a contraceptive implant so they wouldn't just couch surf and pump out large numbers of tax-hoovering clone kids. It didn't get very far but by the same token was not screeched down by the professionally outraged either. It was like no one wanted to touch the issue for various reasons.



How about try your hand at slabbing a few of the bigger (even some of the smaller) ones and then you'll have at least a year to work out what you can do with them while they are drying? Outdoor table? A bookcase? Even a workbench for the shed, etc. You'll surprise yourself how easy it is.

Fair warning - I'm about to rant...
----------------------
We've had about a month of screaming banshees and perennially aggrieved 'victims' and their professional advocates apoplectic at the treatment dished out by our state family/child protection organisation that has been removing at-risk kids from some terrible environments. Those kids didn't deserve to be born into dysfunction yet the avaricious media and compliant if not complicit public focus almost exclusively on children being ripped from their mothers arms.

This boils my blood for so many reasons. I can't help but consider society these days a disgrace. An abject failure on so many levels.

Whether we are able or prepared to even see or acknowledge it, so many of us are pinning our lives and those of our children on ground that's crumbling and on the edge of an abyss that will swallow almost all of even the solid let alone flaky foundations we've relied upon for generations. When the tide recedes in this recession that's already begun those swimming naked will be exposed as will our moral bankruptcy.

Will we find a way through? Will anyone even care beyond circling the wagons and trying to protect our immediate families? Frankly, I'd like every PC handwringer and parasitic speculator to be consumed in the wildfire. You have no idea how badly I want some people to burn for their roles in promoting the conditions that have eroded the foundations too many of us take for granted. I mean it, you have no idea of the depths of my contempt, my seething stemming from watching society careen towards the abyss with gay abandon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Has that started yet?


Don't think so. in that thread on the matter I raised an idea that we just flick off the items we have to donate then paypal the funds to Zogger. Not as much fun as a raffle and only a backstop measure if nothing else gets sorted, but an option nonetheless.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm in agreement with you KiwiBro, but remain calm, we need to remain calm to prevail.

The welfare guy on our block has 5 kids and say folks who work full time and pay taxes are Suckers!!! Makes me fume to think that the taxes my Daughter and her Husband pay are used for him and his kids instead of their own, but the only way to deal with it is to remain calm and stay in control, and point out the lunacy to all who will listen!


----------



## MustangMike

So, speaking of large Oaks … OK, I'm not cutting it down, but we went for a hike on the Appalachian trail yesterday, and this is the Dover Oak, largest Oak in NYS, and largest tree on the Appalachian Trail! This White Oak is over 300 years old and 22 feet in circumference!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I'm in agreement with you KiwiBro, but remain calm, we need to remain calm to prevail.
> 
> The welfare guy on our block has 5 kids and say folks who work full time and pay taxes are Suckers!!! Makes me fume to think that the taxes my Daughter and her Husband pay are used for him and his kids instead of their own, but the only way to deal with it is to remain calm and stay in control, and point out the lunacy to all who will listen!


When others gain a benefit they didn't earn or deserve by playing the system, we sometimes hold them aloft as an inspirational measure of success. It doesn't matter to me if they are abusing the welfare system, or taking immoral if legal advantage of a tax loophole or socialising commercial costs, etc. The systems we allow to prevail are batshit crazy to allow it. The excuses people come up with to justify their immorality equally insane and deserving of derision just as much as any smug bene abusing a welfare system.

We've no moral compass, no sense of the greater good, no collective vision or roadmap towards a better run society. 

Burn it down and start again from the ashes. It's coming, and long overdue.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 751557
> @MustangMike my wife started picking our berries today, probably 4-5 days until peak.



nice berries. I have them along some of the x-fence lines up country. I don't pick them as a rule, unless I see some really nice big ones. they r worth getting off the tractor for!  last year I got a small canning jar of home canned blackberry jam given to me. I like store bot jams and jellies, but that jar is the best!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Thanks guys, had a good day up at the cabin yesterday, even though the Blackberries are not ripe yet!!!
> 
> We shot 22s and cruised around on the ATV.
> 
> When we heard some loud thunder cracks in the early afternoon, we got off the mountain before it came down. On Rte 17, it was coming down so hard my wife wanted me to pull over and stop. I explained to her that I would rather drive through it, not you could walk the dogs in this downpour, and it things start flooding I don't want to still be there!
> 
> *Was coming down so hard that even with the wipers on high you could barely see,* but we made it (free truck wash of all the mud on the way home).



seen some of those down here. as u say, that's when u really appreciate the wiper's HIGH setting! lol HB, btw - sounds like fun. the .22s etc


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Duce said:


> View attachment 751844
> View attachment 751845
> Have to admit, I may have changed mind about 50cc saws. Have owned several and never could justify keeping them. @chipper1 has always said I was wrong, rebuilt this 550, new p/c, bearings, gaskets and seal, all oem parts. Then re-flashed. Have only ran 4 tanks through it, but like it better every time I run it. *Light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood *or less. Good friend dropped these logs off and pics are of 550,562&572, think I may like AT's.



here is a saw that continually makes me smile and garnishes my respect with ease! my Echo CS-271T. one mean machine, imo. for my needs will do all I can ask of my 026, everything my 019T might... may even give my 044 a run for its  when completed! (if) lol... here it is in action today... 10, 12 and 14" chunks. could easily handle 18", just 180 it. imo, one heck of a limber and trimmer. I like it so much, if it happened...  to throw a rod, I would buy another just like it tomorrow!






big, small or in between... if it can talk the talk, and walk the walk... how can it be wrong? 

a sure nuff  chain saw!

a real hornet:  and is _light, quick, nimble, easy to start, great in 14" wood and larger..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Shame to lose a tree that yields all those pears! *



indeed, quite a few. wonder if they r ripe enuff to make pear wine?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> It was dark o'clock when *I came in from stacking. Got a cord and a half done after supper.* Who needs a gym membership?
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



in cooler weather no doubt. but, that's pretty good. down here in the heat... once I get a bucket cut up loaded... takes me about 20-30 mins to stack it once parked. depends on how much in in the bucket. 11 cu ft or maybe 12+ cu ft...

smaller for camp fires



bigger as needed:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I plan to split this small. 4-6 pcs per chunk...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you misunderstand why many go to the gym lol.



I go to lift the barbells....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not to break up the oil thread's theme... lol, but speaking of woodworking. isn't scrounging woodworking... well, of sorts. still working on my ez fenceline sit down seat project. old screws, while ok cleaned just can't cut it. so all been replaced with real wood screws suitable to hold well. in new wood. decided where metal meets underside of seat, no new wood, screw in studs. I like studs! 



then once finally set, all I need is 8-32 washer, lock and nut. I have them all. but think I will ck out some other locks at Lowes or HD...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my other woodworking project is for sitting down once tired from cutting scrounged wood. lol... part of it required some gluing and clamping.


MM - did u post up any pix of ur table in use? dinner on it at the cabin?....

for my finish, now that all items r stained for that *$4500 dark walnut table* look...  I am using Varathane Exterior Spar Finish; oil based. slick stuff. I was first introduced to it as a teenager. my dad used it to finish the rifle stocks he made. after all the prepwork got done and applied and processed... the final work included hand buffing with super fine pumice for finish work. final result... deep glass-look! mine is ruff at best as to finished wood, etc... old wood had on hand. but has one kicka** finished look to it. i did however, skip the pumice work. lol. pix at 11


----------



## KiwiBro

Woodworking you say. Ok, progress report on the chest of drawers is drawers glued and rough sanded. Can't decide if going with a box carcase all dovetailed together like a Japanese style or more colonial with a top overhang and scocia. Got an idea for handles to try out tomorrow. Will either be epic or total disaster. Could go either way.
Mandatory pic:


----------



## H-Ranch

Woodworking? I don't know how you guys get your splits so straight and square - this is what mine look like after I was done "woodworking" on Thursday night.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't go to a gym, but working out will provide benefits that few "jobs" can replicate, … it is good to do both.

Stretching, core exercises, and anaerobic exercises are all very beneficial toward your long term health.

Push ups, pull ups, leg lifts, knee bends, hand grips, stretching (all kinds), dumbbells, running, biking, hitting the bag … all good stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll be away for 5 days … down to FL for my Mom's 90th. I'm not bringing my computer.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Wouldn't '1:0' = ALL gasoline and NO oil?
> 
> Philbert


Your right, that way.


rarefish383 said:


> That's how I was reading it. 0:1 would be no gas, all oil, wouldn't it?


No, that would be no gas and all oil.


JustJeff said:


> Depends if you were looking at it upside down....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> i do need to check the 365. first time i used it it was 4 stroking badly and i did't have any hard wood but finally managed to get it cleaning up really leaning on it hard in ome soft wood. i leaned it bit but didn't do much. finished the tank and put it away. then i read in the manual...it has a rev limiter....bouncing off the limiter sounds kinda waaaa burbleburble waaaa burblburle waaaa burbrbl burble OOOOoooooo so lean and rich sound different how? and no...no i don't have a tach. i keep meaning to put it back to xactly stock, 1 turn, and leave it alone.


 Turn the high out until its blubbering like mad, then run it in slowly until it stops and you should hear the difference, from the limted rpm a 1/4 to a half turn will get you where you need to be. 
Of course you could get a black unlimited coil and install it and then you'd know right where it's 4-stroking at. It can be difficult with a limiter.
Be sure to run 40:1 in that saw, they have plastic bearing cages and like to be well lubed.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'll be away for 5 days … down to FL for my Mom's 90th. I'm not bringing my computer.


Your bring the saws though right .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Woodworking? I don't know how you guys get your splits so straight and square - this is what mine look like after I was done "woodworking" on Thursday night.
> 
> View attachment 752437


Nice load.
You have to work the chain over a little to get them real smooth.
Top is a 3/8 chain I just finished, bottom is a brand new husky 325 chain, this was cut running as much pressure as the saw would allow without bogging below the power curve. The wood is seasoned cherry, its quite hard. Sorry about the oil splatter on the bottom lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Woodworking you say. Ok, progress report on the chest of drawers is drawers glued and rough sanded. Can't decide if going with a box carcase all dovetailed together like a Japanese style or more colonial with a top overhang and scocia. *Got an idea for handles to try out tomorrow.* Will either be epic or total disaster. Could go either way. Mandatory pic: View attachment 752417



hi kiwi - I have been thinking of a handle for my tossed-out scrounged seat project. lots over at L and HD... then I remembered I have an old garage door handle from my old wood garage door. think it just might work. price is right!  your work looks good...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I don't go to a gym, but working out will provide benefits that few "jobs" can replicate, … it is good to do both. stretching, core exercises, and anaerobic exercises are all very beneficial toward your long term health. Push ups, pull ups, leg lifts, knee bends, hand grips, stretching (all kinds), dumbbells, running, biking, hitting the bag … all good stuff.



right on MM! I remember USMC OCS. the push ups! the pull ups! "no, not that way Candidate... this way!!" lol... the leg lifts on the tarmac... and deep knee bends, too. and the running. omg, the running!... learned to do that b4 I entered. din't want the USMC 'teaching' me how to run!! lol. we din't hit the bag often... we did hit each other - pugil stix... and we hit the O-Course, too. now there is a ba**-buster if I have ever run into such... and of course, we also had a few dumbells, too. they self-dropped sooner or later!

as for running... I was a committed runner for over 40 years! 3 & 6 miler kind of runner. and with what I now know about the human body and ageing... and bike riding... I would never have been a runner, but I would definitely have been a bike rider. I am aghast  at these strongman tv shows... lifting such weight... and the abuse to the body! oh well... each to his own. one thing for sure... if a person lives long enough... time will catch up to them. all the info is out there, too bad some can't heed to it...

how it was...


----------



## dancan

Well , was back at the gym today







Stretching, pulling, lifting, choker setting, felling, delimbing, winching and chipping


----------



## dancan

Petzl Vent for the win !!!


----------



## md1486

dancan said:


> Well , was back at the gym today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching, pulling, lifting, choker setting, felling, delimbing, winching and chipping



In summary, a nice day !


----------



## dancan

Sure was !
Got some apple , oak, maple and one small thorny tree added to the pile , we chipped the popple .










That corner of the lot had thick small growth .
Noise bylaw sez quiet time till 11:00 am tomorrow @ 200' to the nearest resi so we'll start down by the roadside tomorrow am , the big treeline


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged up this Mulberry? Noodled a few rounds that were left at a dump close to my house, ran outta fuel so back tomorrow for the rest if it’s still there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Philbert said:


> Wouldn't '1:0' = ALL gasoline and NO oil?
> 
> Philbert


I have seen a few guys try to run their saws on straight bar oil. It did not work.


----------



## KiwiBro

Handle idea glue-up. They need to invent a glue that has 20min working time but we can flip a switch to have it dry instantly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 752574
> 
> *Handle idea glue-up*. They need to invent a glue that has 20min working time but we can flip a switch to have it dry instantly.



that would be strong!

I hunted down the garage door handle. found 4. not too sure I like it for seat project, though. reserve final opinion once seat ready. mockups. and a bit of a search at L and HD... u r right about wood glues. I more or less have my seat project done. but right now it is locked up in 4 clamps. waiting for the glues to go off and set. prob leave it in clamps 3 days. maybe a spray like for super glue. just spray it and it accelerates fast... the set up.  I am happy with my seat project as it wraps.  but was pretty challenging today as not all screw in stud holes are created equal. several of the stud ends gave way once nut tightened. tuff to get out to redo. had to cut slots into tops to use screwdriver. and sev holes' studs r setting up in epoxy. both metal and wood upset so as to create locking fulcrums... I like the screwdriver slots so much, tempted to do all on the seat base and upper leg. then epoxy each of them and reset. a brief foto essay:














as scrounged off the street... the stool would sway like a willow tree in the wind. but now, true plum n square... or close! as in close enuff! lol. and quite stable. I think it is very old. i like its character! i like its 'as found' demeanor, too... shows off some of its useage over the years... with the blue, etc it was spiffed up a bit at one time. lots of nicks and scratches. I put the time and energy into it as I like it. din't like to use it. lol. have other. steel, etc. I guess it called to me... now it has a very purposeful purpose. other than just rotting away at the dump!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Duce said:


> I have seen a few guys try to run their saws on straight bar oil. It did not work.



at least they din't have to worry about how well the gasoline would lube their bar and chain! lol


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that would be strong!
> 
> I hunted down the garage door handle. found 4. not too sure I like it for seat project, though. reserve final opinion once seat ready. mockups. and a bit of a search at L and HD... u r right about wood glues. I more or less have my seat project done. but right now it is locked up in 4 clamps. waiting for the glues to go off and set. prob leave it in clamps 3 days. maybe a spray like for super glue. just spray it and it accelerates fast... the set up.  I am happy with my seat project as it wraps.  but was pretty challenging today as not all screw in stud holes are created equal. several of the stud ends gave way once nut tightened. tuff to get out to redo. had to cut slots into tops to use screwdriver. and sev holes' studs r setting up in epoxy. both metal and wood upset so as to create locking fulcrums... I like the screwdriver slots so much, tempted to do all on the seat base and upper leg. then epoxy each of them and reset. a brief foto essay:
> 
> 
> View attachment 752592
> View attachment 752593
> View attachment 752594
> View attachment 752597
> View attachment 752598
> View attachment 752599
> View attachment 752600
> View attachment 752601
> View attachment 752602
> View attachment 752603
> 
> 
> as scrounged off the street... the stool would sway like a willow tree in the wind. but now, true plum n square... or close! as in close enuff! lol. and quite stable. I think it is very old. i like its character! i like its 'as found' demeanor, too... shows off some of its useage over the years... with the blue, etc it was spiffed up a bit at one time. lots of nicks and scratches. I put the time and energy into it as I like it. din't like to use it. lol. have other. steel, etc. I guess it called to me... now it has a very purposeful purpose. other than just rotting away at the dump!


onya. I love the second Life stuff too. Repair, repurpose reuse. With a well used patena already baked in.good call on the epoxy for those studs. Solid.

*editing to add*

The handle idea came up pretty good, but will it break in real-world use - who knows:



And onto another test, this one to see if I can use UHMWPE as the runner material b/c it's super slippery (less load on those thin handles  ), and great wearing.



From right to left - no treatment, sanded, flame heated. Bond was useless, not bad, very good (it's the only one I can't bash off with a hammer).


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged up this Mulberry? Noodled a few rounds that were left at a dump close to my house, ran outta fuel so back tomorrow for the rest if it’s still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, mulberry for sure there @Be Stihl. Good stuff.


----------



## James Miller

Finding things to do till the next scrounging opportunity arises. Took care of the burn pile, got rid of 20 quarts of used oil to make room for when I change the oil in the truck. 
Then green beans for canning. And corn for the freezer.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Has that started yet?


Not yet. I just don’t have the capacity to run this alone. Thinking we’ll may just do some auctions.


----------



## svk

IMO of a guy wants to add muscle mass you still need to go to the gym. Slinging firewood will get you into shape but if you want to look like you hang out at a gym, I’m great proof that firewood alone won’t make you look like that.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> IMO of a guy wants to add muscle mass you still need to go to the gym. Slinging firewood will get you into shape but if you want to look like you hang out at a gym, I’m great proof that firewood alone won’t make you look like that.


Swim,bike,rollerskate in that order. You'll be cut and defined faster then anything you can do at the gym. 
Lifting heavy at the gym will add muscle but does nothing for definition. Alot of the guys that are jacked looking cant keep up doing real work like firewood or other such activity.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> View attachment 752618
> Finding things to do . . . Then green beans for canning. And corn for the freezer.


You could cut the ends off faster with a top handle saw and 1/4" chain if you line them all up. Probably use 'Safety Chain' in the kitchen, but whatever . . . 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

I cried today 
So I had to console myself with second place .
Oak Shmoak .


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Swim,bike,rollerskate in that order. You'll be cut and defined faster then anything you can do at the gym.
> Lifting heavy at the gym will add muscle but does nothing for definition. Alot of the guys that are jacked looking cant keep up doing real work like firewood or other such activity.


I think it’s funny when you see the guys who definitely skip leg day.


----------



## dancan

Even dropped off a load at the undisclosed location for future use .
The days are getting shorter...








Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> onya. I love the second Life stuff too. Repair, repurpose reuse. With a well used patena already baked in.good call on the epoxy for those studs. Solid. *editing to add* *The handle idea came up pretty good, but will it break in real-world use - who knows:* View attachment 752723
> <snip> (it's the only one I can't bash off with a hammer).



from ruff to finish, handle looks good and integrally strong. well glued, dif densities, and interlocking components. I cannot see how it would break, abuse aside...

here is a pix of my stool work-in-progress. step rework done, under seat to go. folds up to store or be up against fence line... ez opens. set in shade, nice to sit on, relax a bit. these days in these temps... some relaxing during farm work... is welcomed. and I am optimistic... it won't be wobbly! lol. steps are both solidly screwd in, deeper shanks, and also titebond III glued into receiver slots in sides of legs.





the many holes in steel structure under seat area seems to be by a prev owner. seems used to hold together top maybe since it both cracked and also was joined. no rhyme nor reason to the hole's locations other than both sides of a crack/joint. I triple glued, blew out dust in cracks, blew glue down and in and aligned it all and clamped it up. I am thinking of adding a couple of 5/8ths x 5/8ths oak blocks across underside. these are all 8-32's... may ck for some 1/4-20 x 1". should bolt up like a steel girder. an add-on upgrade u might say... sanded, stained and spar varathaned... interestingly, imo... the small rectangular pce metal L is brass... brass screws was installed as a crack repair... someone was handy! lol

it is still in the clamps.


----------



## Logger nate

Well normally try to go to church and spend time with family on Sunday but with the cooler temps decided to head up the mountain for some wood and “rest”. 60* sure was nice after being 90* most of the week. Been watching this tree for a few months, always still had a little green in the top, no green today
Some of the blocks decide to not stop on the road...
started leaving some limbs on so they didn’t roll so fast, also made a “guard rail” with the blocks that did stop on the road, helped quite a bit.
Had enough for a load without the runaway rounds
Maybe I’ll try pulling the runaways back up to the road with the drill winch next weekend.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 752618
> Finding things to do till the next scrounging opportunity arises. Took care of the burn pile, got rid of 20 quarts of used oil to make room for when I change the oil in the truck. View attachment 752619
> Then green beans for canning. And corn for the freezer.



looks good, I bet u got lots of corn!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well normally try to go to church and spend time with family on Sunday but with the cooler temps decided to head up the mountain for some wood and “rest”. 60* sure was nice after being 90* most of the week. Been watching this tree for a few months, always still had a little green in the top, no green todayView attachment 752783
> Some of the blocks decide to not stop on the road...View attachment 752781
> started leaving some limbs on so they didn’t roll so fast, also made a “guard rail” with the blocks that did stop on the road, helped quite a bit.View attachment 752782
> Had enough for a load without the runaway roundsView attachment 752784
> Maybe I’ll try pulling the runaways back up to the road with the drill winch next weekend.



nice pix, nice mountain scenery... I can just _imagine_ you all at work... and 'boing' ... an Elk of big deer... headed up to cooler temps... momentarily stops along the road... looks u all over... then beats cheeks...


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well normally try to go to church and spend time with family on Sunday but with the cooler temps decided to head up the mountain for some wood and “rest”. 60* sure was nice after being 90* most of the week. Been watching this tree for a few months, always still had a little green in the top, no green todayView attachment 752783
> Some of the blocks decide to not stop on the road...View attachment 752781
> started leaving some limbs on so they didn’t roll so fast, also made a “guard rail” with the blocks that did stop on the road, helped quite a bit.View attachment 752782
> Had enough for a load without the runaway roundsView attachment 752784
> Maybe I’ll try pulling the runaways back up to the road with the drill winch next weekend.


Nice haul Nate.
How many people came thru while you were working there today.
Do you ever put the extras in the back of the truck.


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> Even dropped off a load at the undisclosed location for future use .
> *The days are getting shorter.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Us Aussies and Kiwis are typically argumentative but we disagree on this comment!
Click to expand...


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul Nate.
> How many people came thru while you were working there today.
> Do you ever put the extras in the back of the truck.


Thanks Brett. I knew with this tree I would be falling it across the road or rolling blocks into the road so tried to be there early, think I got there around 6:30 or 7. Thankfully no one came by until I was loaded ready to leave around 11. Met 3 more vehicles on the way out.
Yeah I put one block in the back of the pickup, trailer has 2 compartments in the front that I put some in too, only thing left was the rounds that went over the bank.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Entire neighborhood evacuated for demolition. I think it was section 8/welfare housing. Its full of mature trees. Alot of oak and sugar maple. And even spruce. Gonna call the city and find out if they are gonna flatten the whole thing or leave the trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Google Earth view.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Swim,bike,rollerskate in that order. You'll be cut and defined faster then anything you can do at the gym.
> Lifting heavy at the gym will add muscle but does nothing for definition. Alot of the guys that are jacked looking cant keep up doing real work like firewood or other such activity.



This is very true. Im at the gym lifting 4 days a week for strength benefits only. Hell you could even spend seven days a week at the gym but if you do it wrong you’re not gonna look “jacked” if that’s what you’re going for. 

You are either “jacked” and all cut lean and LOOK strong. Or your strong and dont look so “jacked”. The bodybuilders at the gym that are all jacked and cut get mad when I guy like me that looks absolutely nothing like them can lift the same. 

For 99% of people ....The only way to be cut/jacked bodybuilder looking AND be super strong is using drugs.





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Purple sky at sundown last night [emoji15]

Aliens are coming..?[emoji848].....[emoji1787]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Must be all that burnt up redline oil.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett. I knew with this tree I would be falling it across the road or rolling blocks into the road so tried to be there early, think I got there around 6:30 or 7. Thankfully no one came by until I was loaded ready to leave around 11. Met 3 more vehicles on the way out.
> Yeah I put one block in the back of the pickup, trailer has 2 compartments in the front that I put some in too, only thing left was the rounds that went over the bank.


Man you were out there early, bet it was pretty cool out when you got there. 
I figured you would put something in there rather than leave it behind, just wasn't sure.
I'm ready to start splitting a bunch of the rounds I have here since it's starting to cool down a bit, I already cleaned a bunch of stuff up around the bonfire pit and I found a bunch of nice cherry rounds I'm going to split for the neighbor. He has a few trees we are going to take down this fall, he told me earlier last week he was going to use the cherry this winter because I said it was fast drying , I said well if it was cut before the sap went into it early spring and it was all split( and out in the open to dry) it would be okay this yr, but not cut in the fall . He like the cherry because he has a fireplace, I get all the stinky locust .


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> *You are either “jacked” and all cut lean and LOOK strong.* Or your strong and dont look so “jacked”. The bodybuilders at the gym that are all jacked and cut get mad when I guy like me that looks absolutely nothing like them can lift the same.


I remember being in Jr High and working out with one of my friends at the local gym. There was a lady there that was very muscular. She definitely had significantly larger muscles than either of our scrawny butts. Then we watched her bench pressing and doing curls. I do not remember how much she could curl (it wasn't alot) but I just about fell through the floor when she struggled to do one rep of 135 on the bench.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I remember being in Jr High and working out with one of my friends at the local gym. There was a lady there that was very muscular. She definitely had significantly larger muscles than either of our scrawny butts. Then we watched her bench pressing and doing curls. I do not remember how much she could curl (it wasn't alot) but I just about fell through the floor when she struggled to do one rep of 135 on the bench.


I worked with a body builder that looked like he could rip my head off, I could lift more with one arm than he could with both...it was a lot of repetitive lifting with light weights.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> I worked with a body builder that looked like he could rip my head off, I could lift more with one arm than he could with both...it was a lot of repetitive lifting with light weights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You do have to respect those guys. They dedicate a LOT of time to look like that. Its cool in its own way. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> I worked with a body builder that looked like he could rip my head off, I could lift more with one arm than he could with both...it was a lot of repetitive lifting with light weights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had a friend who was dead lifting and he was putting those things on his wrist to lift it, I asked if it was really that heavy and he said you cant lift it, you know how that worked out lol.
I've had quite a few guys help with firewood or on jobs that appeared as though they could outlift me, it amazed me how many times they couldn't get a couple hundred lb round or log onto the trailer. Many times its not how strong you are, but how to leverage what strength you do have.
All that being said I have no problem asking for help or others asking for help, nothing to prove by being a tough guy, I'm not getting any younger .


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I hd a friend who was dead lifting ajd he was putting those things on his wrist to lift it, I asked if it was really that heavy and he said you cant lift it, you know how that worked out lol.
> I've had quite a few guys help with firewood or on jobs that appeared as though they could outlift me, it amazed me how many times they couldn't get a couple hundred lb round or log onto the trailer. Many times its not how strong you are, but how to leverage what strength you do have.
> All that being said I have no problem asking for help or others asking for help, nothing to prove by being a tough guy, I'm not getting any younger [emoji23].


I've given up the really heavy stuff...I worked in a steel mill and as a well driller for a stretch, I was strong enough to dead lift the rear of my old Dodge off the ground, I used to move my kingpin 60s around by myself, I doubt I could lift one end now!

I ask for help or find some other way to deal with heavy stuff...make it smaller or use equipment, I'm already paying for being a brute earlier in life.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

Back about 40 years ago we were working on a gym at a federal law enforcement training center in Georgia. The boys were all working out with there weights and a couple of us were laughing at how they were straining. They challenged us to see who could lift more, they lost, no substitute for hard work. I used to like watching them at the bomb range, they would blow a truck tire about 150' in the air sometimes on fire.


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> You do have to respect those guys. They dedicate a LOT of time to look like that. Its cool in its own way.



#dedication. Just don't mention the Vitamin S.


----------



## dancan

Road Trip !


















Another load dropped off at the undisclosed location


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Road Trip !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another load dropped off at the undisclosed location


Home looks sound, hope they don't tear it down .
Nice load.
Looks like you got some of those hybrid trees I've heard about, if you wouldn't have left a few branches on it I wouldn't have known.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Even dropped off a load at the undisclosed location for future use .
> The days are getting shorter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Was just sitting here with my second cup of coffee thinking, man we are loosing light fast.


----------



## rarefish383

Still sitting here, with 4th cup of coffee. Was waiting for it to get light, still quite dark. Checked weather, calling for severe thunder storms starting about now. Great!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Still sitting here, with 4th cup of coffee. Was waiting for it to get light, still quite dark. Checked weather, calling for severe thunder storms starting about now. Great!


Yep we are loosing a couple mins a day .
Last night it was dark pretty early here, it was 100% overcast so that didn't help.
I did split a face cord of cherry rounds that had been sitting by my bonfire pit, my neighbor will like that in his fireplace .
Also managed to clean up a bunch of brush and some odds of softwood from a pile, and pulled a couple stumps and got them burning and did some grading.
It seems on some of the hottest days I get the most done, and I better as winter will be here soon, but not soon enough .


----------



## rarefish383

Trying to beat the rain, I went down over the hill to finish my block wall for my firewood racks. Two weeks ago I spread two yards of gravel to put my racks on. Went down Sunday to set the racks up and stack what I have split. To my surprise, the big storm we had Saturday, washed half of my gravel down into the woods. Yesterday I bought a skid of 90 cinder blocks. Started dry stacking them. I set the first block about 2 inches deep, then just kept leveling the next one to the first. For 20 feet. Made it 3 courses high and back filled the outside with dirt about 1 1/2 courses high. Gonna fill the inside with stone dust 2 courses high. If I like it, next year I'll fill it all the way up to the caps and extend it up hill further. I think I'll use landscapers glue on top, and fill the corners with sacrete. So it's not a permanent structure. If it's permanent I need a permit.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I had a friend who was dead lifting and he was putting those things on his wrist to lift it, I asked if it was really that heavy and he said you cant lift it, you know how that worked out lol.
> I've had quite a few guys help with firewood or on jobs that appeared as though they could outlift me, it amazed me how many times they couldn't get a couple hundred lb round or log onto the trailer. Many times its not how strong you are, but how to leverage what strength you do have.
> All that being said I have no problem asking for help or others asking for help, nothing to prove by being a tough guy, I'm not getting any younger .



One of the strongest guys I know is a fella you can't see any muscle definition. Doesn't look like he should be that tough. He moves houses for a living and I am amazed when I watch him throw 6x6's like they are a toothpick. Than you shake his hand and you understand how strong he is. 

Me on the other hand....You look at me and say "This guy ain't lifting sh!t" And by gosh you are probably right


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm 5'6" 150lbs slingin a 395 that sometimes has a 32" BnC. 30" waist. 42" chest. Arms like toothpics. Lifting rounds that I'm pretty sure sometimes weigh more than me.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> One of the strongest guys I know is a fella you can't see any muscle definition. Doesn't look like he should be that tough. He moves houses for a living and I am amazed when I watch him throw 6x6's like they are a toothpick. Than you shake his hand and you understand how strong he is.
> 
> Me on the other hand....You look at me and say "This guy ain't lifting sh!t" And by gosh you are probably right


It is funny because if you find a guy that is 6' and a lean 200 lbs with a large neck, those are some of the strongest dudes you will ever come across.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> One of the strongest guys I know is a fella you can't see any muscle definition. Doesn't look like he should be that tough. He moves houses for a living and I am amazed when I watch him throw 6x6's like they are a toothpick. Than you shake his hand and you understand how strong he is.
> 
> Me on the other hand....You look at me and say "This guy ain't lifting sh!t" And by gosh you are probably right


Thats funny. So he's like Tank Abbott . 
The last company I worked at the boss told me they wanted guys from 5.6 to 5.9 as they had the least physical problems with the weight and with injuries.
I started hauling drywall at 40, certainly not an old guys job, but I did enjoy it other than hauling books of 12' 5/8 standard weight (there's 5/8 lightweight that's not a problem). 
When we would get temps the rule we set with the boss is we don't want them unless you get two, then we always made them work together so we wouldn't get hurt hauling with them, nothing like having a guy who can follow your lead hurt you because they want to do it their way.


----------



## panolo

I hated sheet rock and the window truck. I would take the shingle loads before the others.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I hated sheet rock and the window truck. I would take the shingle loads before the others.


Fortunately I did most the large commercial jobs so I was leading crews and I got to mainly run the boom, on the residential jobs it was more difficult but it was also lightweight board except in the garage and that was in and down from the forks so it was pretty easy other than walking in the sand to get it thru the garage. I used to have some cool pictures of the jobs we did, I really enjoy the challenge of getting the truck in and out of the sites as well as running the booms in tight quarters. I miss that aspect, but the constant heavy lifting, not so much .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I have all those noodled oak pieces that even being in quarters, most are too heavy to lift to stack and I need to make room for the next incoming oak. I spent 2 days with my Hart maul and made about zero progress trying to bust the quarters into manageable pieces. Got out 2 wedges and a sledge and made progress, it’s still work but more productive than the maul. Really stringy and tuff wood. Maul or axe wasn’t going to win on these, 20”-23” long.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Handle idea glue-up. They need to invent a glue that has 20min working time but we can flip a switch to have it dry instantly.



well, after looking at that underside pix of seat project I posted, the idea light came on... and I had my handle solution right before me. really like how it has turned out. works great. some pix getting to it. 1/4x20 studs, drop, I used. I changed couple other things, too. also plan to *Marlin Blue* paint the underside, seats, steps, etc...

a handy solution for a handy handle. location was everything!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Fortunately I did most the *large commercial jobs* so I was leading crews and I got to mainly run the boom, on the residential jobs it was more difficult but it was also lightweight board except in the garage and that was in and down from the forks so it was pretty easy other than walking in the sand to get it thru the garage. I used to have some cool pictures of the jobs we did, I really enjoy the challenge of getting the truck in and out of the sites as well as running the booms in tight quarters. I miss that aspect, but the constant heavy lifting, not so much .



this is a scrounge in my immediate area coming up. i can have all i want!  




all the big oaks! could be 20 +. maybe more. more so a commercial job. lots of oak, but while just out of my neighborhood, imo... definitely out of my league. lol. stumps, too. all going...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not sure how many cords this would yield, cut and split... but my bet is for sure... over 50! and maybe even close to 100....


----------



## nomad_archer

A front yard scrounge with my buddy. We took down a dying maple in my front yard. FS here is a picture of a super duty hauling a load of wood and a gratuitous picture of NY strip on the new griddle.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 753092
> I have all those noodled oak pieces that even being in quarters, most are too heavy to lift to stack and I need to make room for the next incoming oak. I spent 2 days with my Hart maul and made about zero progress trying to bust the quarters into manageable pieces. Got out 2 wedges and a sledge and made progress, it’s still work but more productive than the maul. Really stringy and tuff wood. Maul or axe wasn’t going to win on these, 20”-23” long.


I have two words for that wood, hydraulic spitter!
I hit some of the rounds of cherry I split yesterday with the fiscars and have the blisters to prove it, it hardly budged, some very tough yard wood .
The hardest part about using the hydro once I got it out was lifting the rounds, if they were any heavier I would have noodled them. No way I would have kept after them by hand, I'll save that for some nice straight grained stuff .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 753119
> 
> 
> not sure how many cords this would yield, cut and split... but my bet is for sure... over 50! and maybe even close to 100....


That's a lot of wood for sure.
I'd say see what stuff would work for you and ask for it, looks to be some great wood for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> this is a scrounge in my immediate area coming up. i can have all i want!  View attachment 753109
> View attachment 753110
> View attachment 753111
> View attachment 753112
> View attachment 753113
> all the big oaks! could be 20 +. maybe more. more so a commercial job. lots of oak, but while just out of my neighborhood, imo... definitely out of my league. lol. stumps, too. all going...


Is that a marker tree, that you should not cut down. Now people will not know which way to travel.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Is that a marker tree, that you should not cut down. Now people will not know which way to travel.


They just messed everything up re-paving our rd, "it's the house on the left after the last pothole".


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Duce said:


> Is that a marker tree, that you should not cut down. Now people will not know which way to travel.



funny; u may be right. not in my neighborhood, close though... they may be safe as it's a T intersection... hard to turn the other way. lol

the guy in charge of the demo, etc. told me entire tree group will be removed


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of wood for sure.
> I'd say see what stuff would work for you and ask for it, *looks to be some great wood for sure*.



it really is chipper. for sure! sad to think such oaks coming down. years ago I met the owner at the time... he did a lot of the home's outside and inside improvements... pool, big garage, shed, etc. very large lot for the area. house with big footprint. large but wood siding. the street has numerous large lots, though. 1/2 - 1 ac. some more. but across the street some 23,000 sq ft for sale. half acre. $547,000! 100% teardown. but get this... _owner financing avail_... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nomad_archer said:


> A front yard scrounge with my buddy. We took down a dying maple in my front yard. FS here is a picture of a super duty hauling a load of wood and a gratuitous picture of NY strip on the new griddle.



chow line looks good!


----------



## KiwiBro

Seemed like a good idea at the time but it's taken two days to make these handles. Never again.


----------



## LondonNeil

Worth it. They will make you smile for ever more.


----------



## James Miller

Not really a scrounge but cleaning up storm damage for one of the MILs coworkers. She said one truck load  I'll be back to get atleast one more load like this.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 753114
> View attachment 753115
> View attachment 753116
> View attachment 753117
> View attachment 753118


All live oaks?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

One tank of fuel for this pile. Starting to warm up to a two saw 550xp and 572xp plan. Did cut in same stack yesterday with my 562 and for this size logs, not a big difference to me.


----------



## KiwiBro

Duce said:


> One tank of fuel for this pile. Starting to warm up to a two saw 550xp and 572xp plan. Did cut in same stack yesterday with my 562 and for this size logs, not a big difference to me.View attachment 753235
> View attachment 753236


If it weren't for some bigger trees the 261 and 7900 combo is in the sweet spot here. It seems the 5o-ish + 70-ish cc mix is a universal good'n.
3-saw = 261, 7900, 395
4-saw = makita 18v top handle, 261, 7900, 395

1-saw = 7900 until I get older and weaker, then it's the 261 and more coffee breaks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Seemed like a good idea at the time but it's taken two days to make these handles. Never again.
> 
> View attachment 753147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 753148


Those are gorgeous.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Worth it. They will make you smile for ever more.





Dahmer said:


> Those are gorgeous.


Thanks. In that video I posted recently, showing the Japanese hand-powered CNC router, the cabinet on it had some handles that piqued my interest, so I copied the idea with native timber (Rimu and Kauri again), using my Kiwi hand-powered IHC router.

If you guys recall those jewellery boxes I did recently for my friends, the timber for this set of drawers is from that same house on their old farm the bank forced them to sell. They don't know it yet but these drawers are a gift also. It was her family's old farm and she'd be happy with a bread board because of the connection, but he is an ex timber guy cabinetmaker so I can't really do a **** job and get away with it as he'll know. So I've been asking him his advice on different ideas on this drawer build. He'll get a kick out of it when it finally gets there. But, having run out of Rimu to do the Japanese dovetailed solid carcase idea, which means more Rimu for the bottom and for the feet, I asked him last night if he could give me a few bits from his stash.

It's really important to me all the timber that goes into this furniture has a connection to them. So I'm glad he agreed to give me some Rimu and doesn't suspect what I'm up to. Knowing I was going to be tight on the timber and not wanting to do ply drawer bottoms, I used some Kauri they allowed me to take many years ago on another property they had that the banks told them to sell. You might be seeing a pattern - banks telling them to sell up. I promise you it's not because they are poor operators or lazy - just a crazy succession of people in their lives promising but not delivering that has really knocked them back. Sometimes bad things keep happening to good people. I'm in awe of how well they have kept it all together and made it through a really tough decade. I guess what doesn't break 'em makes 'em stronger.

That other place was an original settlers school well over a hundred years old, subsequently converted to a farm house towards the end of last century. There was still a school coach/bus shelter down the bottom of the driveway. I knew it was Kauri and the local powerlines company wanted it gone so I grabbed the timber. So, now years later, I have used it as the drawer bottoms as it still has a connection to them and their journey through life. I even kept the paint on the bottom side and will ask them if they recognise the colours


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> One tank of fuel for this pile. Starting to warm up to a two saw 550xp and 572xp plan. Did cut in same stack yesterday with my 562 and for this size logs, not a big difference to me.View attachment 753235
> View attachment 753236


Wow, surprised your liking it that much .
Glad the weather is cooling off a little to get something done.
Got a lot done around here today.
Split about half a cord and moved a bunch of logs around, some of the wood I've had around for a long time and it was punky when I got it, now it's all in the fire pit .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> All live oaks?



not sure. could be. 'live oak' is defined: _ a large, spreading oak of the southern US that has leathery, elliptical evergreen leaves. Live oaks typically support a large quantity of Spanish moss and other epiphytes.
_
there are so many different kinds of oaks.

per Wikipedia . There are approximately *600* extant species of oaks.


----------



## rarefish383

BIL called, had a big Hickory he wanted down. Measured 92', about 24" at waist. Dang that stuff is heavy.


----------



## rarefish383

He wants to take the big Oak in the back ground out next. He has a little Kubota BX with a loader. Makes clean up a pleasure. I put a choker on a 20' long piece, he drags it to the burn pile.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> He wants to take the big Oak in the back ground out next. He has a little Kubota BX with a loader. Makes clean up a pleasure. I put a choker on a 20' long piece, he drags it to the burn pile.


The burn pile.


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> not sure. could be. 'live oak' is defined: _ a large, spreading oak of the southern US that has leathery, elliptical evergreen leaves. Live oaks typically support a large quantity of Spanish moss and other epiphytes.
> _
> there are so many different kinds of oaks.
> 
> per Wikipedia . There are approximately *600* extant species of oaks.


Live oak around here is any large Oak that is old...I have one in my backyard, I think it is a Black Oak? It's not a Live Oak by species...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> Live oak around here is any large Oak that is old...I have one in my backyard, I think it is a Black Oak? It's not a Live Oak by species...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Live oak around here is any oak I didn't get to YET!!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> The burn pile.


Just the brush, maybe wood to the size of my arm. The rest will be firewood.


----------



## LondonNeil

and for the first time in ..maybe 8 weeks...I scrounged a car load of wood! yay! mostly black locust (although i've come to the conclusion its not quite so dense when it grows over here, its decent though and easy to split), a bit of sycamore, yew and a few bits of leylandii to fill the boot. ms180 feeding time at the weekend i think....although some of it is big enough to think may half tank through the icle saw and save the big bits for half a tank through the 365  we shall see. will be nice to run one...although it may have to wait a week yet.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got the rest of the trees cleared from in front of this oak, pics ain’t great. It’s just over 36” at the base. Going to start on it tomorrow. Lots of trees still tangled up in this monster so it will be slow calculated cuts, I took 8 stitches in the head once from not reading a tension limb correctly. I usually try to heed learning experiences. As Einstein said, “Those who do not heed history are doomed to repeat it.”


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 753473
> View attachment 753474
> Got the rest of the trees cleared from in front of this oak, pics ain’t great. It’s just over 36” at the base. Going to start on it tomorrow. Lots of trees still tangled up in this monster so it will be slow calculated cuts, I took 8 stitches in the head once from not reading a tension limb correctly. I usually try to heed learning experiences. As Einstein said, “Those who do not heed history are doomed to repeat it.”


I call those spring poles chain tossers, I don't get hit by them, but if your chain isnt tight it will get tossed quick .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I call those sprung poles chain tossers, I don't get hit by them, but if your chain isnt tight it will get tossed quick .


Already took care of that task clearing it out.


----------



## JustJeff

Had a cousin visit recently who I hadn't seen in too long. We got talking wood and he burns about double what I do and was cutting with a Stihl 034. I was extolling the virtues of my dear ms460. He called me this evening all excited to tell me about his new to him 461. Most of my friend group doesn't get too excited about chainsaws the way I do. Anyway, I appreciated his excitement. I sent him pics and instructions of my Mustang Mike muffler mod....I may have created a monster. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> That winch set up was sweet for getting those monsters on.


You don't split your wood where you cut it? We cut and split at the same time, no way known we'd get the big stuff we cut on the back of the ute unless we did, you end up with lumps in ya arse if you even tried.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> You don't split your wood where you cut it? We cut and split at the same time, no way known we'd get the big stuff we cut on the back of the ute unless we did, you end up with lumps in ya arse if you even tried.


Easier for me, I guess, to drag it up on the trailer and split at home when I have the time. I’m usually 2-3 years ahead on my burning wood so this oak won’t be used until 2021.


----------



## bigfellascott

Well we've been busy here, cutting wood, burning wood heaps and dealing with snow with more to come next week apparently.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Easier for me, I guess, to drag it up on the trailer and split at home when I have the time. I’m usually 2-3 years ahead on my burning wood so this oak won’t be used until 2021.


Yeah whatever works for you best mate hey, I'm lucky where I am I have plenty of dead seasoned wood (30-50yrs or older dead standing wood) so it's ready to burn as soon as it gets dropped on the ground and cut up also have heaps of stuff that's been dead for years on the ground too and then theres all the pushed up heaps of hardwood that contains wood thats ready to burn and some that needs to be cut and split to season sooner than later.


----------



## hamish

bigfellascott said:


> Well we've been busy here, cutting wood, burning wood heaps and dealing with snow with more to come next week apparently.


 I miss my snow


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> You don't split your wood where you cut it?





Dahmer said:


> Easier for me, I guess, to drag it up on the trailer and split at home when I have the time.



Different strokes for different folks.

Might depend on how much time you have to spend in the woods, and if you want to drag a splitter with you

Philbert


----------



## steved

bigfellascott said:


> You don't split your wood where you cut it? We cut and split at the same time, no way known we'd get the big stuff we cut on the back of the ute unless we did, you end up with lumps in ya arse if you even tried.[emoji23]


Some situations don't allow that convenience...dragging all your junk into someone's back yard might not go over well, let alone leaving it there to be stolen.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

amen Hamish, amen


----------



## crowbuster

Dahmer said:


> Easier for me, I guess, to drag it up on the trailer and split at home when I have the time. I’m usually 2-3 years ahead on my burning wood so this oak won’t be used until 2021.



Last few years mud has been bad all winter. So for the sake of time I load rounds on the truck and drop at home, back for another load. Now have a small dump truck so will load logs with the tractor and drop at the house. Shuld speed things up.


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> Different stroke for different folks.
> 
> Might depend on how much time you have to spend in the woods, and if you want to drag a splitter with you
> 
> Philbert


Yeah too right Philbert. We always have the log spitter with us, it sits in the back of the ute with the rest of the gear. We generally don't need a Hydrolic Splitter for most of the stuff we cut (sometimes it would come in handy on the hard hard stuff but thankfully that's few and far between most of the time so all good with a hand log splitter and anything that's real hard and won't split soon sets the chainsaw log splitter onto it.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Live oak around here is any oak I didn't get to YET!!


Speaking of oaks you didn't get to yet when are we getting the big one by the pond .


----------



## bigfellascott

steved said:


> Some situations don't allow that convenience...dragging all your junk into someone's back yard might not go over well, let alone leaving it there to be stolen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ah right now I get it, I can't say I've ever had to cut wood up in a small block type situation, we generally operated on anywhere up to 5000 acre/hectare type land so leaving gear there isn't an issue but we generally only take a chainsaw and hand log splitter with us (usually don't take any extra fuel or anything like that cos we only cut and load there and then, having said that we have been just cutting till the saws run out of fuel and that usually adds up to around 2 ute loads of wood 8ft x 6ft tray stacked about 2ft high.

We are going to aim for around 30 or 40 loads in front if we can over summer, that way we can cut the windrows we have access to and that wood can be cut and split and seasoning over summer so it should be good to go next winter with a bit of luck.


----------



## bigfellascott

crowbuster said:


> Last few years mud has been bad all winter. So for the sake of time I load rounds on the truck and drop at home, back for another load. Now have a small dump truck so will load logs with the tractor and drop at the house. Shuld speed things up.



Yeah the mud would be bad to deal with no doubt, the snows been bad enough let alone dealing with mud.


----------



## bigfellascott

hamish said:


> I miss my snow



I'm sure it will be back soon enough.


----------



## bigfellascott

These are some pics of one of the windrows as we call them, there some nice firewood in there but it needs to be cut and split and let season for a year or 2 (we have cut and burnt some of the smaller stuff as it was ready to burn but the bigger trees will take a lot longer to dry out.

This particular row is around 400m long and plenty of good hardwood in it.





Some of the wood from it (hard as hell to split too) but we managed to get it done with the handheld log splitter





What's left of one small section of windrow





Another pic of another section of one windrow


----------



## turnkey4099

bigfellascott said:


> You don't split your wood where you cut it? We cut and split at the same time, no way known we'd get the big stuff we cut on the back of the ute unless we did, you end up with lumps in ya arse if you even tried.



I split it down only enough to load on the truck, serious splitting is done at home.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Speaking of oaks you didn't get to yet when are we getting the big one by the pond .


need a couple of 36 hour days to get caught up. I'd like to get it down so we have a big hunk of oak for the stihl guys to cut at the gtg. i already have poplar logs for the husky guys.


----------



## bigG

Dahmer said:


> Easier for me, I guess, to drag it up on the trailer and split at home when I have the time. I’m usually 2-3 years ahead on my burning wood so this oak won’t be used until 2021.


That's how I roll, too. My backyard looks like a tree graveyard. Buzz it up and/or split it right by the woodpile. Buck it up. I'm only about 1 year ahead; but most of what I fall is already dead; often barkless. Give it a year and it heats hot. I go through about 5 full ones per year, though. I also supplement with slab wood from my Amish buddy. $15 a load for hardwood. I don't even know why I cut and split anymore. Just enjoy it, I guess.

Just got my Holzfforma 660 yesterday. That makes 4 saws, so I better not quit. Got a mess of red oaks to process by my camper.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> need a couple of 36 hour days to get caught up. I'd like to get it down so we have a big hunk of oak for the stihl guys to cut at the gtg. i already have poplar logs for the husky guys.



Could probably get theses for the GTG if I had a way to move them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> need a couple of 36 hour days to get caught up. I'd like to get it down so we have a big hunk of oak for the stihl guys to cut at the gtg. i already have poplar logs for the husky guys.


Not poplar


----------



## steved

bigfellascott said:


> Ah right now I get it, I can't say I've ever had to cut wood up in a small block type situation, we generally operated on anywhere up to 5000 acre/hectare type land so leaving gear there isn't an issue but we generally only take a chainsaw and hand log splitter with us (usually don't take any extra fuel or anything like that cos we only cut and load there and then, having said that we have been just cutting till the saws run out of fuel and that usually adds up to around 2 ute loads of wood 8ft x 6ft tray stacked about 2ft high.
> 
> We are going to aim for around 30 or 40 loads in front if we can over summer, that way we can cut the windrows we have access to and that wood can be cut and split and seasoning over summer so it should be good to go next winter with a bit of luck.


I have access to some areas like that (we own about 50 acres and the state forests give firewood permits), but my local scrounging is from the people who had a tree felled in their yard and just had the tree company take the brush take away (too save some coin by not having the tree company take the trunk away). My guess is that is what a lot of the scrounging is that occurs in this discussion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> Not poplar


Did an oak the same size with an 036 and my 590. Around here that's still 60cc wood .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Did an oak the same size with an 036 and my 590. Around here that's still 60cc wood .


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 753587
> Could probably get theses for the GTG if I had a way to move them.


bout time somebody gets somethin for the 395....


----------



## 92utownxh

Most of time, even cutting at home, I cut up the rounds, noodle if I have to, and bring them to the house as quickly as I can. I split when I have time. Plus, it's in the yard so the kids can help or not and I can keep an eye on them if needed. Plus, add mud, snow, rain in the winter and I get it out when I can. Lots of free tree service wood that I just have to load up and go. Helps having a ramp to roll them up into the trailer.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> Did an oak the same size with an 036 and my 590. Around here that's still 60cc wood .


I dont have a 60cc saw. It was the 550 or the 395 and since the 550 has a 16" BnC, by default I had to use the 395


----------



## 92utownxh

Finally getting around to posting some from the last scrounge. The tree service has a contract with the city to remove some ash trees. These were on a dead end road and brought the family. We walked downtown for ice cream after. The boys love helping! The 10 year old isn't so happy. One load is from my mom's too. I need to get to splitting!! Sorry for picture overload but I know you all love pictures. My wife took most of them while I was loading.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> View attachment 753587
> Could probably get theses for the GTG if I had a way to move them.


Nobody need lumber or slab furniture there? Or is the GTG the greater need?


----------



## bigfellascott

steved said:


> I have access to some areas like that (we own about 50 acres and the state forests give firewood permits), but my local scrounging is from the people who had a tree felled in their yard and just had the tree company take the brush take away (too save some coin by not having the tree company take the trunk away). My guess is that is what a lot of the scrounging is that occurs in this discussion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Sounds like it mate


----------



## U&A

I figured some of you guys would appreciate this new 4pc Starrett combination square set with hardened steel heads and hardened steel blade[emoji16]

Im a sheet meta fabricator (need hardened steel) and just got a promotion to Forman. Its my gift to myself. 

Iv never had a Starrett[emoji847]














Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Quality tools, in any endeavour, sure are the bees knees.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> I figured some of you guys would appreciate this new 4pc Starrett combination square set with hardened steel heads and hardened steel blade[emoji16]
> 
> Im a sheet meta fabricator (need hardened steel) and just got a promotion to Forman. Its my gift to myself.
> 
> Iv never had a Starrett[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Congrats on the promotion U&A. Don't have a clue on your new tools but I hope they serve you well. More money for saw stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> I figured some of you guys would appreciate this new 4pc Starrett combination square set with hardened steel heads and hardened steel blade[emoji16]
> 
> Im a sheet meta fabricator (need hardened steel) and just got a promotion to Forman. Its my gift to myself.
> 
> Iv never had a Starrett[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I’ve had that same set for 40 years. The center finder probably got the most use.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> I’ve had that same set for 40 years. The center finder probably got the most use.



Good to hear. I hope i get thet long. The set was $411. [emoji15]

I use the protractor and square the most in sheet metal fab. But i also run The laser Dept right now and I use a center finder a lot when we have to cut holes in round tube. I doubt I’ll get 40 years out of them without having to get them resurfaced. My boss (well..... the old forman) has the same exact set as well and he’s had his for 25 years and they had to get them milled down one time so far. 

Stainless Sheet metal is hard on them. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

I rarely use the center finder but the protracted and combination square daily. Super quality tools. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> I miss my snow



It can't get here soon enough


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Congrats on the promotion U&A. Don't have a clue on your new tools but I hope they serve you well. More money for saw stuff.



I appreciate the “congrads” much sir. 

As for the tools. Laroy S. Starrett invented the combination square in 1878. Starrett is about the top of the heap when it comes to these tools. As for quality... lets just say the accuracy of this 24” square is .003”. That is less than half the thickness of a human hair!!![emoji15]


On a chainsaw note. You guys should see my 2016 562XP for sale on the forum soon. Daddy wants a 372XP..... or maybe a 3120...[emoji1787] 










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont have a 60cc saw. It was the 550 or the 395 and since the 550 has a 16" BnC, by default I had to use the 395


Only 395 I've run was a WWS ported saw. It's a seriously strong saw. 



KiwiBro said:


> Nobody need lumber or slab furniture there? Or is the GTG the greater need?


Its just tulip poplar. A local member wanted to turn them into cants for chain testing and saw racing but we couldn't figure out how to move them then either. The big one is 32"+. Might cut it all to firewood and give it to a family down the road that doesnt have the tools or money to get wood this year.


----------



## KiwiBro

Fair enough. What sizes are the cants you guys use? Could mill 'em with my mill if no more than 20"x10". Nobody have a mill up there? Easy to move the mill to the log, When they are big logs it's the only way I have apart from slabbing them in half and winching. Low impact with the mill too, no torn up ground from dragging logs. But plenty of sawdust though.

Was thinking that differentiation between sap and heart might make for an interesting counter top, or does it all just bleach out to a featureless colour when it dries? I think i read a post on here somewhere of someone using it for a vanity top in a bathroom, or maybe it was cottonwood, can't recall. Came up pretty good. Worst case (**looking at cowboy**) even if it was slabbed it'll still be fine for firewood (and split easy) later down the road, but pretty tough to go the other way with it.

Tulip Poplar slabs table:



chest:


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> These are some pics of one of the windrows as we call them, there some nice firewood in there but it needs to be cut and split and let season for a year or 2 (we have cut and burnt some of the smaller stuff as it was ready to burn but the bigger trees will take a lot longer to dry out.
> 
> This particular row is around 400m long and plenty of good hardwood in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the wood from it (hard as hell to split too) but we managed to get it done with the handheld log splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of one small section of windrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of another section of one windrow


Do you guys have lots of gorillas there .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> need a couple of 36 hour days to get caught up.


Maybe you should buy a husky.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Any of you guys make your own chains? Where do you get rivets, connecting strap, and spools of chain?


----------



## speeco

When you buy a spool of chain it comes with all the connector links to make several chains.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I figured some of you guys would appreciate this new 4pc Starrett combination square set with hardened steel heads and hardened steel blade[emoji16]
> 
> Im a sheet meta fabricator (need hardened steel) and just got a promotion to Forman. Its my gift to myself.
> 
> Iv never had a Starrett[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Very nice set.
Congrats on the promotion.


U&A said:


> As for quality... lets just say the accuracy of this 24” square is .003”. That is less than half the thickness of a human hair!!!


Let's just hope you don't have a hair get on the short end and mess everything up .


----------



## chipper1

speeco said:


> When you buy a spool of chain it comes with all the connector links to make several chains.


Hey speeco .
Where you at in Mi.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Fair enough. What sizes are the cants you guys use? Could mill 'em with my mill if no more than 20"x10". Nobody have a mill up there? Easy to move the mill to the log, When they are big logs it's the only way I have apart from slabbing them in half and winching. Low impact with the mill too, no torn up ground from dragging logs. But plenty of sawdust though.
> 
> Was thinking that differentiation between sap and heart might make for an interesting counter top, or does it all just bleach out to a featureless colour when it dries? I think i read a post on here somewhere of someone using it for a vanity top in a bathroom, or maybe it was cottonwood, can't recall. Came up pretty good. Worst case (**looking at cowboy**) even if it was slabbed it'll still be fine for firewood (and split easy) later down the road, but pretty tough to go the other way with it.
> 
> Tulip Poplar slab table:
> View attachment 753743
> 
> 
> drawers:
> View attachment 753744


That's beautiful.
I was just at a friends home today who has a 4' wide by around 14' table made from one slab of white oak, it has "live edges"(you can tell it was dead) with the bark removed, not many like that around these days. It wasn't the widest part of the tree either, probably taken from about a third of the way in. I know where there is a willow that's quite large, it has burls all over it, I've often wondered what that would look like milled into boards. On the same rd there is a cherry(iirc) burl about 25' off the ground, I'd guess it's around 4' across and it's right in the middle of the tree, I think if I offered to cut down a dangerous dead standing tree(dangerous to them and their house/garage) that they would probably let me have it, I've always wondered what that would look like milled and what to even do with it. I also just met someone today who has a mill with weeds growing up around it, she said her father is too busy to use it but lets others use it . I'm hoping I can work something out with them, they've about 15 min from me and 5 min from my parents house. I may be visiting the milling area a lot more in the near future .


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Any of you guys make your own chains? Where do you get rivets, connecting strap, and spools of chain?


I used to buy the 'presets' (rivets connected to one tie strap) and tie straps from Baileys. Can buy as many or as few as you need for Oregon, Carlton, etc. loops. Add them to a larger order to avoid the shipping charges.



Otherwise, eBay, or http://www.psep.biz/store/chainsaw_parts.htm.

STIHL chain parts from my STIHL dealer.



speeco said:


> When you buy a spool of chain it comes with all the connector links to make several chains.


Often need them to repair or resize loops too, so additional may be needed.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Fair enough. What sizes are the cants you guys use? Could mill 'em with my mill if no more than 20"x10". Nobody have a mill up there? Easy to move the mill to the log, When they are big logs it's the only way I have apart from slabbing them in half and winching. Low impact with the mill too, no torn up ground from dragging logs. But plenty of sawdust though.
> 
> Was thinking that differentiation between sap and heart might make for an interesting counter top, or does it all just bleach out to a featureless colour when it dries? I think i read a post on here somewhere of someone using it for a vanity top in a bathroom, or maybe it was cottonwood, can't recall. Came up pretty good. Worst case (**looking at cowboy**) even if it was slabbed it'll still be fine for firewood (and split easy) later down the road, but pretty tough to go the other way with it.
> 
> Tulip Poplar slabs table:
> View attachment 753743
> 
> 
> chest:
> View attachment 753744


Those look really nice.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Do you guys have lots of gorillas there .
> View attachment 753742


Nah we have yowies mate


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Any of you guys make your own chains? Where do you get rivets, connecting strap, and spools of chain?



Yep just bought a 25ft roll of Stihl 063 325 FC and also a 25ft roll of Hurricane 063 325 SC - that should get me around 6 loops off each Roll and saves me a fair few $$$ so happy with that. It all comes with ties and straps etc.


----------



## bigfellascott

U&A said:


> I appreciate the “congrads” much sir.
> 
> As for the tools. Laroy S. Starrett invented the combination square in 1878. Starrett is about the top of the heap when it comes to these tools. As for quality... lets just say the accuracy of this 24” square is .003”. That is less than half the thickness of a human hair!!![emoji15]
> 
> 
> On a chainsaw note. You guys should see my 2016 562XP for sale on the forum soon. Daddy wants a 372XP..... or maybe a 3120...[emoji1787]
> 
> I saw a 3120 at the local Husky shop, it had a 16" bar on it - that thing would smash through wood with a short arse bar on it like that and it may have been sporting a 3/8 chain too I'd imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Nah we have yowies mate


Looks like you got a picture of one, better report it!


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Looks like you got a picture of one, better report it!


Nah they are common around here, just an oversized version of our Drop Bears but not as nasty as them thank god.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

bigfellascott said:


> Nah they are common around here, just an oversized version of our Drop Bears but not as nasty as them thank god.


Ok, I’ll bite, what’s a Drop Bear?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Haven't looked at a saw lately. Did a mini remodel on the bathroom. Can of worms there! Skipped mowing that week which lead to...

Needed blades for the mower. Ordered a set next day pto electric clutch gave it up and found a head gasket was bad. Gonna see if the Co-op has those tomorrow.

Have a standing dead elm on another property I need to remove. Leans over the driveway. Now 1 of my daughter's wants to put a house in there. So if or if not I need that hazard out of there before it gets somebody. I could see someone backing into it causing a chain of misfortunes.


----------



## bigfellascott

Dahmer said:


> Ok, I’ll bite, what’s a Drop Bear?



https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/77687162300319198/


----------



## speeco

chipper1 said:


> Hey speeco .
> Where you at in Mi.


Hillsdale county


----------



## MustangMike

A drop bear is kinda like a Jackalope or a smaller, meaner version of sasquatch!!!


----------



## MustangMike

My Nephew was up at my Upstate property today. Do you believe those darn Blackberries are still not ripe!!!

I don't recall them being quite this late most years.


----------



## svk

Split up about 3/4 cord this evening. It was hot and humid so I called it a day there.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> My Nephew was up at my Upstate property today. Do you believe those darn Blackberries are still not ripe!!!
> 
> I don't recall them being quite this late most years.



They might need to cut back on the Global Warming retoric and let the heat rise again so they can rippen sooner.


----------



## bigfellascott

MustangMike said:


> A drop bear is kinda like a Jackalope or a smaller, meaner version of sasquatch!!!


Sounds about right, they are blood thirsty little buggers, you really have to keep your witts about you when walking under particular types of Gum Trees where they live and bred. You difinitely don't go wandering around unarmed I'll put it this way.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Was thinking that differentiation between sap and heart might make for an interesting counter top, or does it all just bleach out to a featureless colour when it dries? I think i read a post on here somewhere of someone using it for a vanity top in a bathroom, or maybe it was cottonwood, can't recall. Came up pretty good. Worst case (**looking at cowboy**) even if it was slabbed it'll still be fine for firewood (and split easy) later down the road, *but pretty tough to go the other way with it*.



I was wondering where I've been doing wrong all this time


----------



## chipper1

speeco said:


> Hillsdale county


Nice, the inlaws are in NW Ohio, I'm down there often.
There's also a couple other members down that way right @cuinrearview .
If you ever need a hand with anything let me know and if it all works out I'd be more than glad to help.
Brett


----------



## chipper1

Did a bit of splitting yesterday.
But before I got started I wanted to change the angle of the log holder on the splitter to level as it wasn't the best setup. I actually prefer no log catch with the tractor bucket in that spot when I have it. I ended up bending the bracket I made on one side a bit because my bucket settled on the holder , but it was only temporary until I can weld it up properly.



It doesn't look like much here, but I think it will fill all of the back of my woodshed and then about half of the front.
I almost have a hole punched though the area between the splits and the rounds. I also cleaned up an area on the left and threw most of those splits on the big pile and the white oak onto the little piles that are for me.


Got all the loose splits off the pile and filled the bucket a little more with some fresh ones, this was one of 4 buckets we put in the woodshed.


----------



## cuinrearview

speeco said:


> Hillsdale county


Hey there neighbor


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I was wondering where I've been doing wrong all this time


My (rather clumsily made) point is slabbing first at least allows the option of a higher use when dry and worst case it ends up firewood which is still a good option anyway. That said, I wonder what a table made from split firewood and epoxy would look like. Might have a crack at it someday.

For someone who mastered every joint in the human body, getting on top of a few wooden ones should be a cakewalk for you.


----------



## MustangMike

Started work on a half round Red Oak bench for the Fish + Game club. Had to take a break, it is near 90 out there!

It is a big, heavy piece of wood!


----------



## woodchip rookie

yep...hot


----------



## Deleted member 150358

CO-OP was a waste of time. Used to be very good for parts and service. Sunday was probably not the best day to go. Irritated me they made zero attempt to sell me anything. Couldn't xref my part numbers.

Appears they can only look up cub cadet numbers. Which literally took me less than 1 minute. They referred me to a couple other places... Pretty sad. As the parts I need were common and very likely in stock.

I ordered online.


----------



## svk

Filled the pickup this afternoon


----------



## svk

For those wanting to help out Zogger, please see the link below. We are now looking for donations to set up a benefit. 

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/need-help-setting-up-a-benefit-for-zogger.334312/


----------



## James Miller

The next scrounge has presented itself. 
Dont know who put these over but just seeing this screamed barber chair. Big hickory split up the middle about 8'.
Started working my way back from the top I'll finish tomorrow. Then on to the other 6.


----------



## Be Stihl

sixonetonoffun said:


> CO-OP was a waste of time. Used to be very good for parts and service. Sunday was probably not the best day to go. Irritated me they made zero attempt to sell me anything. Couldn't xref my part numbers.
> 
> Appears they can only look up cub cadet numbers. Which literally took me less than 1 minute. They referred me to a couple other places... Pretty sad. As the parts I need were common and very likely in stock.
> 
> I ordered online.



It’s hard to get good service anywhere these days it seems. No real sense of pride in their work or the desire to please a customer. Kinda sad really, I miss going in a place and a worker helping you find what you need. That’s why I just research and buy online if I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

Neighbor gave me several silver maple limbs he stashed from a township tree cutting over a year ago. Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?


----------



## Be Stihl

James Miller said:


> View attachment 754126
> The next scrounge has presented itself. View attachment 754127
> Dont know who put these over but just seeing this screamed barber chair. Big hickory split up the middle about 8'.View attachment 754128
> Started working my way back from the top I'll finish tomorrow. Then on to the other 6.



Some nice looking Hickory there, awesome score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 754130
> View attachment 754129
> Neighbor gave me several silver maple limbs he stashed from a township tree cutting over a year ago. Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?


I've put worse in the stove.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 754130
> View attachment 754129
> Neighbor gave me several silver maple limbs he stashed from a township tree cutting over a year ago. Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?


The water stained part is close but looks like plenty of solid wood too. They’ll certainly produce heat though.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> I've put worse in the stove.



I’ve yet to sell to someone who uses a stove. Here in the suburbs, it’s a luxury to burn firewood in a fireplace/fire pit.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> The water stained part is close but looks like plenty of solid wood too. They’ll certainly produce heat though.



Thanks! That’s exactly what I was looking for, water stains make PERFECT sense.

I’ll get this pile on a pallet in direct sun and better airflow to aide in drying. Plenty of room now that pool demo is complete lol.


----------



## aheeejd

Not the greatest Ash, but the crews cleaning up around some power lines took down a big leader of the tree. At my father in laws place & he is 80 with a bad ticker so me & the wife went up & visited. He offered me a couple of old McCulloch's, one of them was blue & he said it was worm drive. The other was a yellow rig with bottom half of handle missing. I have to go back tomorrow & get the rest, I can snap some pics if any interest.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 754130
> View attachment 754129
> Neighbor gave me several silver maple limbs he stashed from a township tree cutting over a year ago. Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?


The black lines are called, “Black Line Spalting”, common in Maples. It’s caused by a fungi. It is desirable to wood turners and carvers. Have seen beautiful pens, knife handles, Colt 1911 grips and tables made from it. I met a guy at a wood working show that “said”, he got almost a thousand knife handles out of a big Maple log and got between $4 and $10 a set for them on eBay.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

rarefish383 said:


> The black lines are called, “Black Line Spalting”, common in Maples. It’s caused by a fungi. It is desirable to wood turners and carvers. Have seen beautiful pens, knife handles, Colt 1911 grips and tables made from it. I met a guy at a wood working show that “said”, he got almost a thousand knife handles out of a big Maple log and got between $4 and $10 a set for them on eBay.


Guys that build custom glass and slate turkey calls use lots of spalted maple also.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had some of that with a papery layer under the bark and was told it was american elm.?


----------



## JustJeff

Nothing wrong with that spalted wood. Dropped a huge healthy silver maple at my father in laws and a lot of the wood looked like that. It's a common tree around here and I heat my house with it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeMan

Picked up these loads on four different trips home after work. We had a hurricane come thru in July and these were all on the sides of the road, just had to cut some down to size at the house and will split when it cools off a bit here. All water oak and some live oak limbs.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Stacked that 1/2 cord I'd just dumped in the shed. Out of pallets so put box elder logs under this row. Will have plenty space for that oak on the empty side.


free photo hosting


----------



## svk

Hit a big rut and a piece of metal inside my trailer fender from an old repair punctured my tire. Bugger of it is that I had a 3 year road hazard warranty that expired last fall. Always works that way.

At least I’ve identified the issue and will grind that piece of bar out of the fender before I haul the trailer loaded again.


----------



## LondonNeil

who has a 365 x-torq swede? quick question if i may....and i trust i'll get one here rather than in the chainsaw forum...let's not go there.

When i got mine (2nd hand) it was audibly 4 stroking constantly at WOT (or so i thought) so a leaned it a fraction, only an 1/8th of a turn at most, and got it to the point it would go clean if i had the bar in 15" or more of hardwood and leaned on it....possibly still rich i thought but better safe than sorry. Then i read the manual.....its got an electronic rev limiter and bouncing off the limiter sounds the same as 4 stroking. hmm. previous owner ran 50:1 i think. Since i didn't have the husqy oil i'd followed he manual and gone 33:1 so I assume being more viscous it may have been leaner on that and actually the burble i heard was it bouncing off the limiter. reading the manual it says basically you won't tune by ear, use a tacho (don't have one) and well....i decided to set it back to stock to be safe...one turn out from fully clockwise right? so when i used the saw the other day i got the carb screwdriver out and without bothering to check closely where the H screw was set I wound it to the clockwise stop. then tried to wind it out a turn...ahh... poo....3/4 of a turn and I've hit a limit adjuster...ah. back to the manual and over the page is 'carb adjustment for saws fitted with adjustment limiters'. D'oh! basically it use a tacho and it doesn't say where 'stock is. carp. after listening to it burble madly at fully clockwise i went about 1/4 of a turn back in (which i think was close to where it was before) and got it sounding ok....waaahhhh burble burble burble, wahhhhh burble wahhh at WOT, going clean fairly easily in wood. So its currently at about 1/2 turn out from the lean/fully in stop, which is 1/4 turn in from the rich stop. Do we think I'm safe there? oh and I'm now running 40:1 using half husq XP and half stihl green.

i wish i'd read the maual and not assumed i knew what i was doing....i am still a newbie when it comes to spannering a saw!


----------



## LondonNeil

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 754130
> View attachment 754129
> Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?



that patterning is called 'spalting' yes its caused by fungus and is the start of rot, but it is likelya long way from punky....to me pnky is when you poke your finger in it. even total punk will dry out and burn if you bother to split it and dry it...just doesn't give you much....use it as firelighter wood.


----------



## James Miller

I left yesterday with brush still laying around and came back to this. Scrounges that clean and cut them selves are great. There clearing to put in a play place for the kids. Theres truck loads of hickory. And some dead standing oak and cherry.


----------



## Benjo

LondonNeil said:


> who has a 365 x-torq swede? quick question if i may....and i trust i'll get one here rather than in the chainsaw forum...let's not go there.
> 
> When i got mine (2nd hand) it was audibly 4 stroking constantly at WOT (or so i thought) so a leaned it a fraction, only an 1/8th of a turn at most, and got it to the point it would go clean if i had the bar in 15" or more of hardwood and leaned on it....possibly still rich i thought but better safe than sorry. Then i read the manual.....its got an electronic rev limiter and bouncing off the limiter sounds the same as 4 stroking. hmm. previous owner ran 50:1 i think. Since i didn't have the husqy oil i'd followed he manual and gone 33:1 so I assume being more viscous it may have been leaner on that and actually the burble i heard was it bouncing off the limiter. reading the manual it says basically you won't tune by ear, use a tacho (don't have one) and well....i decided to set it back to stock to be safe...one turn out from fully clockwise right? so when i used the saw the other day i got the carb screwdriver out and without bothering to check closely where the H screw was set I wound it to the clockwise stop. then tried to wind it out a turn...ahh... poo....3/4 of a turn and I've hit a limit adjuster...ah. back to the manual and over the page is 'carb adjustment for saws fitted with adjustment limiters'. D'oh! basically it use a tacho and it doesn't say where 'stock is. carp. after listening to it burble madly at fully clockwise i went about 1/4 of a turn back in (which i think was close to where it was before) and got it sounding ok....waaahhhh burble burble burble, wahhhhh burble wahhh at WOT, going clean fairly easily in wood. So its currently at about 1/2 turn out from the lean/fully in stop, which is 1/4 turn in from the rich stop. Do we think I'm safe there? oh and I'm now running 40:1 using half husq XP and half stihl green.
> 
> i wish i'd read the maual and not assumed i knew what i was doing....i am still a newbie when it comes to spannering a saw!



The easy answer is just tune it in wood. You won't hit 13k in the wood, so you can easily know it's 4-stroking if it sounds like 4-stroking. Tune the H so it burbles when you lift up on the saw, then cleans up when you reapply light pressure. You'll probably be able to stay within the limits of the limiters to do this, and if not, just trim/remove.

If you were running a more modified saw I might suggest just getting an unlimited coil (any from the 362/365/371/372/2065/2165/2071/2171 series will fit) and/or using a tach (the cheap $10 models with hour meter/tach and a wire for the spark plug actually work fine, I'm sure something similar is available for you), but I don't see the point in your case. 

I overthought tuning a 372xt I had, then realized I could just notice how it sounded while cutting, adjust a couple times, and be confident it's fine. A tree service has had it for 3 years since then, I'm sure they've never tuned it once, and it's fine except for being dropped several times.

If in doubt, take a quick video and post it, we can easily let you know whether you're about to grenade the old girl (pretty unlikely).


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 754294
> View attachment 754297
> I left yesterday with brush still laying around and came back to this. Scrounges that clean and cut them selves are great. There clearing to put in a play place for the kids. Theres truck loads of hickory. And some dead standing oak and cherry.


Usually all I get left with is the brush...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Got more work done on the Oak Bench today, would have done more but had a business appt tonight. Legs are fitted, but not attached yet.

A lot of work moving that heavy darn thing around and using the trailer as a dead man (to line it up with the Radial Arm saw). A lot of little adjustments to get the saw blade on your marks!


----------



## MustangMike

And a lot of work fitting the legs snug!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> And a lot of work fitting the legs snug!


Nice work.
Simple but looks sound. Will there be any extra gussets.
Does that go with the table.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> who has a 365 x-torq swede? quick question if i may....and i trust i'll get one here rather than in the chainsaw forum...let's not go there.
> 
> When i got mine (2nd hand) it was audibly 4 stroking constantly at WOT (or so i thought) so a leaned it a fraction, only an 1/8th of a turn at most, and got it to the point it would go clean if i had the bar in 15" or more of hardwood and leaned on it....possibly still rich i thought but better safe than sorry. Then i read the manual.....its got an electronic rev limiter and bouncing off the limiter sounds the same as 4 stroking. hmm. previous owner ran 50:1 i think. Since i didn't have the husqy oil i'd followed he manual and gone 33:1 so I assume being more viscous it may have been leaner on that and actually the burble i heard was it bouncing off the limiter. reading the manual it says basically you won't tune by ear, use a tacho (don't have one) and well....i decided to set it back to stock to be safe...one turn out from fully clockwise right? so when i used the saw the other day i got the carb screwdriver out and without bothering to check closely where the H screw was set I wound it to the clockwise stop. then tried to wind it out a turn...ahh... poo....3/4 of a turn and I've hit a limit adjuster...ah. back to the manual and over the page is 'carb adjustment for saws fitted with adjustment limiters'. D'oh! basically it use a tacho and it doesn't say where 'stock is. carp. after listening to it burble madly at fully clockwise i went about 1/4 of a turn back in (which i think was close to where it was before) and got it sounding ok....waaahhhh burble burble burble, wahhhhh burble wahhh at WOT, going clean fairly easily in wood. So its currently at about 1/2 turn out from the lean/fully in stop, which is 1/4 turn in from the rich stop. Do we think I'm safe there? oh and I'm now running 40:1 using half husq XP and half stihl green.
> 
> i wish i'd read the maual and not assumed i knew what i was doing....i am still a newbie when it comes to spannering a saw!


As said by @Benjo tune it in wood is the short answer.
I'd adjust it as fat as it will go and then run it, then lean it a little, and lean it out until you can hear the difference between the rev limiter and 4-stroking.
With a tach you bring it up til you hit 13.2 and then ad another 1/8 of a turn it and call it good on a stock saw, but you can go farther on a ported saw.
If it's 4-stroking when your in a large cut with a sharp chain then it's too fat, lean it out a bit.
You're probably fine where it's at, stick it in some wood and you will find out. My guess is after you turned it in an 1.8 turn in the beginning you were probably fine. Most likely fully turned in during summer temps would be okay, in the coldest winter months it may be a little lean, but maybe not.
Set it how you like it then go to the dealer and see what they say .
As was also said a mini tach is pretty cheap and will help if in doubt still.
Did I post these the other day, sorry if I did.
Two different XTorq 365's with the transfers opened up and a few other mods but no cylinder porting.
You gain around 5-10 degrees of advance with a stock limited coil(they don't mind even more advance) over the unlimited ones, that was the purpose of these videos, to show guys that you can have a great running limited saw with the protection from free revving the xt saws. It's not good to free rev them high like an oe can handle since they have a much heavier piston.
Limited saw with mods. 

Unlimited saw.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> As said by @Benjo tune it in wood is the short answer.
> I'd adjust it as fat as it will go and then run it, then lean it a little, and lean it out until you can hear the difference between the rev limiter and 4-stroking.
> With a tach you bring it up til you hit 13.2 and then ad another 1/8 of a turn it and call it good on a stock saw, but you can go farther on a ported saw.
> If it's 4-stroking when your in a large cut with a sharp chain then it's too fat, lean it out a bit.
> You're probably fine where it's at, stick it in some wood and you will find out. My guess is after you turned it in an 1.8 turn in the beginning you were probably fine. Most likely fully turned in during summer temps would be okay, in the coldest winter months it may be a little lean, but maybe not.
> Set it how you like it then go to the dealer and see what they say .
> As was also said a mini tach is pretty cheap and will help if in doubt still.
> Did I post these the other day, sorry if I did.
> Two different XTorq 365's with the transfers opened up and a few other mods but no cylinder porting.
> You gain around 5-10 degrees of advance with a stock limited coil(they don't mind even more advance) over the unlimited ones, that was the purpose of these videos, to show guys that you can have a great running limited saw with the protection from free revving the xt saws. It's not good to free rev them high like an oe can handle since they have a much heavier piston.
> Limited saw with mods.
> 
> Unlimited saw.


To me its sounds like the limited saw is stronger then the the unlimited. Holding RPMs in the cut better. 
I've noticed with the 7910 theres a distinct difference between tagging the limiter and 4 stroking. Saw seems to want to be above the limiter to run the best so I hear it all the time starting a new cut but it 4 strokes if you pick it up mid cut then catches the limiter again.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> To me its sounds like the limited saw is stronger then the the unlimited. Holding RPMs in the cut better.
> I've noticed with the 7910 theres a distinct difference between tagging the limiter and 4 stroking. Saw seems to want to be above the limiter to run the best so I hear it all the time starting a new cut but it 4 strokes if you pick it up mid cut then catches the limiter again.


Your right, and if you time the cuts there's a substantial difference if your into that sort of thing. I like to know what the simplest mods are that give the most gains.
Its easy to hear the 7910/7900, they have a great sound.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 754294
> View attachment 754297
> I left yesterday with brush still laying around and came back to this. Scrounges that clean and cut them selves are great. There clearing to put in a play place for the kids. Theres truck loads of hickory. And some dead standing oak and cherry.



That's a scrounger's wet dream right there. Disappointing that they didn't split it and load it in your truck as well, though  .

I have gradually worked my way through the 1.5 cord or so of black locust I picked up in April. Some of the smaller stuff I poked into my bonfire in May to hold up my diesel packets, some smaller stuff I burned in the firepit. The bigger stuff I debarked and split up and have been burning at night. Burning through the day was not good, there was so much ash that the coals would not burn down and I'd have to shovel out the heater every second day. But burning at night was better and given the extra time, the coals would burn down to a level that would work. So it has had a purpose which you can find for most firewood depending on its characteristics. 

Here were the locust piles in April. In the pile in the (mostly hidden) far left is a pile of yellow box, peppermint, manna gum and some oak. Peppermint is stacked up in front of the woodshed. 




Here's what I have left of the locust.




The bark has been good though. I have been keeping that and burning it in the firepit in bits and pieces which has been great. It gives a wonderful crackle which adds to the ambiance. You just need to be upwind because it smells like burning vomit. 

I burned the peppermint, oak and manna gum from the far pile and stacked the yellow box in the near bay of the woodshed. So I have about 4 cord of heavier-than-water firewood in that bay now. 




I need to get out and scrounge some more. I can feel my manhood shrinking with all this time away from the saws.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 754294
> View attachment 754297
> I left yesterday with brush still laying around and came back to this. Scrounges that clean and cut them selves are great. There clearing to put in a play place for the kids. Theres truck loads of hickory. And some dead standing oak and cherry.


Good scrounge James. How's the tranny holding up? Glad to see ya got the 250 in the pic and i don't mean the truck.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Good scrounge James. How's the tranny holding up? Glad to see ya got the 250 in the pic and i don't mean the truck.


I put enough wood in the truck to level the truck out.
Mostly stuff this size stacked the same back to the tailgate. Trans didn't like it at all. That loads in the back of a coworkers half ton now. Needless to say hes gona be stairing at the sky on the way home.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> Simple but looks sound. Will there be any extra gussets.
> Does that go with the table.



This will be just an independent sitting bench. When you inlet the legs that deep, they don't need anything else. Will glue with Loctite PL Premium and use a few 3" deck screws.

Then I need to stain the bottom and epoxy the sitting surface.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> This will be just an independent sitting bench. When you inlet the legs that deep, they don't need anything else. Will glue with Loctite PL Premium and use a few 3" deck screws.
> 
> Then I need to stain the bottom and epoxy the sitting surface.


That's cool.
Do you put the screws in from the top or an angle them from the bottom.
I'd like a few of those for around the bonfire, id need to put some wheels on them so when you lift a leg you could roll them around, they look heavy.
I've been looking for soothing strong but that's easily movable for raking, mowing, and when I have a large fire so you don't loose your eyebrows .
We went fishing last night and we had a nice ash and cherry cookie fire .
Fake smile , but she was having fun, we all did .



Both faking again(they've seen a few of them), caught a few this size and a few smaller, lost one also. I'm sure it would have been bigger than the rest.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a scrounger's wet dream right there. Disappointing that they didn't split it and load it in your truck as well, though  .
> 
> I have gradually worked my way through the 1.5 cord or so of black locust I picked up in April. Some of the smaller stuff I poked into my bonfire in May to hold up my diesel packets, some smaller stuff I burned in the firepit. The bigger stuff I debarked and split up and have been burning at night. Burning through the day was not good, there was so much ash that the coals would not burn down and I'd have to shovel out the heater every second day. But burning at night was better and given the extra time, the coals would burn down to a level that would work. So it has had a purpose which you can find for most firewood depending on its characteristics.
> 
> Here were the locust piles in April. In the pile in the (mostly hidden) far left is a pile of yellow box, peppermint, manna gum and some oak. Peppermint is stacked up in front of the woodshed.
> 
> View attachment 754385
> 
> 
> Here's what I have left of the locust.
> 
> View attachment 754383
> 
> 
> The bark has been good though. I have been keeping that and burning it in the firepit in bits and pieces which has been great. It gives a wonderful crackle which adds to the ambiance. You just need to be upwind because it smells like burning vomit.
> 
> I burned the peppermint, oak and manna gum from the far pile and stacked the yellow box in the near bay of the woodshed. So I have about 4 cord of heavier-than-water firewood in that bay now.
> 
> View attachment 754384
> 
> 
> I need to get out and scrounge some more. I can feel my manhood shrinking with all this time away from the saws.


If I had your peppermint I'd burn my locust .
Yours looks just like ours in those pictures, or is it ours that looks like yours .
When I get overcoaling with locust I will pull all the coals to the front of the stove and put a split on top east-west, open the air all the way and it will go under the wood and it burns the coals down pretty quick while putting out great heat still. Sometimes I have to repeat this process when I get a lot of coals, obviously it's something you have to do while you're there. You also have to have some shorter pieces to fit side to side(E-W orientation), or you can also put some odds in there and achieve the same thing it's just not as efficient.
Why haven't you been running the saws, too cold?


----------



## James Miller

Stopped at the new scrounge spot after work. Not a full load but I was sweating enough by 930 that I could ring it from my shirt so decided to call it till later.
Pile just keeps growing.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> This will be just an independent sitting bench. When you inlet the legs that deep, they don't need anything else. Will glue with Loctite PL Premium and use a few 3" deck screws.
> 
> Then I need to stain the bottom and epoxy the sitting surface.


While you've got epoxy mixed maybe a coat on the end grain of the feet ?


----------



## muddstopper

I think I handle coaling different than most. To me, coals are a good thing. If I need the heat, I just keep chunking wood on top of the coals. The stove get full of coals, I just stop throwing on wood and the coals will burn down. A stove full of hot coals is hotter than a stove full of burning wood.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> While you've got epoxy mixed maybe a coat on the end grain of the feet ?



I cheated on this one and installed some 5/4 treated decking feet, otherwise I would do that. Was going to use Locust instead of treated, but would be a lot more work getting it ready.

I want to get the epoxy on while both the temp and rain are still up! Tough when you work out side!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Do you put the screws in from the top or an angle them from the bottom.



I use 3" deck screws, across and angled down. They are just to keep things in place till the Loctite PL Premium dries. That stuff is stronger than wood, and will hold it just fine, but it expands, so the screws lock things in place till the stuff dries.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Put down a pecker holed, rotted maple for my neighbor. Ended up getting more good wood than I thought. It came down nice, and the top exploded on impact, so I only had my road blocked for about a minute





























Found some metal in a few spots too


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> Put down a pecker holed, rotted maple for my neighbor. Ended up getting more good wood than I thought. It came down nice, and the top exploded on impact, so I only had my road blocked for about a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some metal in a few spots too


Great job.
I found some copper wire in a cookie we burned last night, it was pretty heavy gauge single strand.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I think I handle coaling different than most. To me, coals are a good thing. If I need the heat, I just keep chunking wood on top of the coals. The stove get full of coals, I just stop throwing on wood and the coals will burn down. A stove full of hot coals is hotter than a stove full of burning wood.


Coals will only put out about 350 when burning with the air intake closed(epa stove so it's always open at least a little), with a piece of wood on top it will run closer to 450 but will put out a lot of heat on the front of the unit, a full load of wood with the secondaries burning it will run at 400-500 for 4-5hrs no problem. Coals won't heat the house when it's cold, different situation means you get to handle them different. When I have the pellet stove going I'll let them burn down a bit further than when it's not.


----------



## James Miller

Getting the saws ready for another day. Going to get a load for me and one for the guy at work when he gets here. Just trying to get it moved at this point I'm running out of room at my place.


----------



## James Miller

Got some oak today. They wanted this one gone ASAP cause it was laying right down the middle of the area they opened up. 
Hickory and oak for me and all hickory for Eric. Sending the hickory with him ensures a steady supply of deer jerky and bologna for me later this year .


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered the half round Red Oak bench to the Fish + Game club today.


----------



## JustJeff

Bet the wind won't blow that bench away! Looks really good!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Coals will only put out about 350 when burning with the air intake closed(epa stove so it's always open at least a little), with a piece of wood on top it will run closer to 450 but will put out a lot of heat on the front of the unit, a full load of wood with the secondaries burning it will run at 400-500 for 4-5hrs no problem. Coals won't heat the house when it's cold, different situation means you get to handle them different. When I have the pellet stove going I'll let them burn down a bit further than when it's not.


Of course if you cut the air off it wont burn as hot. I have checked the outside temps of my stoves surface and had over 700F. even the concrete floor was to hot for bare feet. Not an ideal situation, but sometimes things happen.


----------



## svk

Put up a nice load of wood this evening for my fire pit customer. Only have 1 1/3 cord left to deliver. 

It was cooler today, I enjoy splitting when it’s not so damn hot.


----------



## James Miller

Went back this afternoon for the rest of the oak from this morning. Bit warm to be splitting but I didn't feel like carrying rounds that far. 
Made a decent load. There's a couple hickory rounds on the bottom but mostly oak.


----------



## 95custmz

OMG. I just found some of that rare, highly valuable Spruce on CL: https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/camby-norway-spruce-logs/6961086063.html


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> OMG. I just found some of that rare, highly valuable Spruce on CL: https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/camby-norway-spruce-logs/6961086063.html



Darn. Too far away or I would offer $400. They say the price is negotiable.


----------



## al-k

muddstopper said:


> Of course if you cut the air off it wont burn as hot. I have checked the outside temps of my stoves surface and had over 700F. even the concrete floor was to hot for bare feet. Not an ideal situation, but sometimes things happen.


Just like a forge, blow some air on them they will melt steel.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Of course if you cut the air off it wont burn as hot. I have checked the outside temps of my stoves surface and had over 700F. even the concrete floor was to hot for bare feet. Not an ideal situation, but sometimes things happen.


You're right.
I forgot to say it will get hotter with the air wide opened, but not as hot as if I have a piece of wood on top of them with it wide open. It seems it doesn't get the same draw because it's much cooler stove top wise, and it doesn't put the heat off the front of the stove the same way. The coals also burn down a lot quicker with the increase in airflow with the piece of wood on top so I can get a full load of wood in quicker. I do like that nice blue flame off the coals, but that doesn't last long and the volatile gases are gone, it has real good heat then though.
Yours gets that hot just from the coals . My chimney is only about 11' tall, maybe if I had more draft it would get a lot more heat out of the coals alone as @al-k was saying a little air blowing on them certainly will get them warmed up, but it just doesn't seem to be how mine works. The only time I have a real problem with the overcoaling is when it's very cold out, other than that I just let the coals burn down a bit before refueling.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> You're right.
> I forgot to say it will get hotter with the air wide opened, but not as hot as if I have a piece of wood on top of them with it wide open. It seems it doesn't get the same draw because it's much cooler stove top wise, and it doesn't put the heat off the front of the stove the same way. The coals also burn down a lot quicker with the increase in airflow with the piece of wood on top so I can get a full load of wood in quicker. I do like that nice blue flame off the coals, but that doesn't last long and the volatile gases are gone, it has real good heat then though.
> Yours gets that hot just from the coals . My chimney is only about 11' tall, maybe if I had more draft it would get a lot more heat out of the coals alone as @al-k was saying a little air blowing on them certainly will get them warmed up, but it just doesn't seem to be how mine works. The only time I have a real problem with the overcoaling is when it's very cold out, other than that I just let the coals burn down a bit before refueling.


My stove is in the basement so I guess about 30foot of flue. If you open the air it will start huffing and puffing from all the draft. Getting something to burn isn't a problem, getting to hot is. I usually keep a bale of pine horse bedding to start a fire. A good handful of the chips, and start stacking splits and one match and it will be blazing in just a few minutes. My stove only coals up if I keep the air turned down and keep feeding wood.


----------



## md1486

muddstopper said:


> My stove is in the basement so I guess about 30foot of flue. If you open the air it will start huffing and puffing from all the draft. Getting something to burn isn't a problem, getting to hot is. I usually keep a bale of pine horse bedding to start a fire. A good handful of the chips, and start stacking splits and one match and it will be blazing in just a few minutes. My stove only coals up if I keep the air turned down and keep feeding wood.



I dont know if you have an EPA stove with secondary burn, but mine is (Brentwood BIS Ultima), and stove top reaches over 850-900 daily. I emailed the company and they told me this is normal since secondary burn occurs at a really high temperature.

Answer from the company
"The location you show where your thermometer is placed, right on top of the firebox and that certainly is going to exceed 800 degrees F. The 800 to 900 deg F on the metal top of the firebox would be in a normal range."


----------



## MustangMike

Changes in your flue can influence the type of wood you prefer. A stove with a poor flue will prefer dyer woods like Ash that burn more readily. A stove with a good drafting flue will not have a problem with burning the wood, and you will instead be searching for wood that maintains good coals over a longer period of time.

Ditto - if you have a larger area to heat, you will run the stove wide open more often, smaller (better insulated) heating areas cause you to run the stove well below full capacity.

In an uninsulated hunting cabin (20 X 24 - 2 stories) on a cold windy night, it is always a balance between keeping warm and not running out before morning.


----------



## md1486

MustangMike said:


> In an uninsulated hunting cabin (20 X 24 - 2 stories) on a cold windy night, it is always a balance between keeping warm and not running out before morning.



Or drink a few more beers in the evening , so when you wake up to pee in the middle of the night, you put couples logs in the woodstove. Foolproof tricks that works for me


----------



## steved

md1486 said:


> Or drink a few more beers in the evening , so when you wake up to pee in the middle of the night, you put couples logs in the woodstove. Foolproof tricks that works for me


I just slept by the stove and when I started getting chilly, I'd stoke it again. The guys in the loft were still sweating even when I was chilly!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> My stove is in the basement so I guess about 30foot of flue. If you open the air it will start huffing and puffing from all the draft. Getting something to burn isn't a problem, getting to hot is. I usually keep a bale of pine horse bedding to start a fire. A good handful of the chips, and start stacking splits and one match and it will be blazing in just a few minutes. My stove only coals up if I keep the air turned down and keep feeding wood.


That explains it lol .


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> I dont know if you have an EPA stove with secondary burn, but mine is (Brentwood BIS Ultima), and stove top reaches over 850-900 daily. I emailed the company and they told me this is normal since secondary burn occurs at a really high temperature.
> 
> Answer from the company
> "The location you show where your thermometer is placed, right on top of the firebox and that certainly is going to exceed 800 degrees F. The 800 to 900 deg F on the metal top of the firebox would be in a normal range."


Wait, your in Canada and you don't have a pacific energy wood stove lol.
Mine is right on top too, if mine gets that hot I've got glowing metal inside , and maybe on the outside since I've never had it that hot before.


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> Wait, your in Canada and you don't have a pacific energy wood stove lol.
> Mine is right on top too, if mine gets that hot I've got glowing metal inside , and maybe on the outside since I've never had it that hot before.



Yes we bought a used house so I didnt have the choice of the woodstove. Pacific energy seems to be real good stove though. Maybe next one. 
No glowing stove though, no craking, nothing. It seems to be set to burn that way, I guess.
At first I was a bit nervous about it when I started burning with it a year ago, but 10 face cords later I keep calm when I see 900+ stove temp


----------



## LondonNeil

900! With my EPA stove I can't burn low so it's normal to see 500+ but I feel nervous if it shoots past 650 and thankfully only seen 750+ 3 or 4 times, and with my stove being small I know it's burnt rent fuel and coming down in 30 mins or so. Still, 900+! I'd be a wreck.


----------



## JustJeff

Some of those stoves get super hot. A friend has a drolet and I really like it because the secondary burn works so well but it gets hot like that. Manual says it's normal. My Regency has a false cast top with an airspace between so it doesn't appear to get that hot but maybe the actual stovetop inside does. 12°C this morning in Ontario so it won't be but a few weeks before it gets fired up. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> Yes we bought a used house so I didnt have the choice of the woodstove. Pacific energy seems to be real good stove though. Maybe next one.
> No glowing stove though, no craking, nothing. It seems to be set to burn that way, I guess.
> At first I was a bit nervous about it when I started burning with it a year ago, but 10 face cords later I keep calm when I see 900+ stove temp
> 
> View attachment 754821
> 
> 
> View attachment 754820


I was just JK anyway, funny we have the Canadian made stove here .
I like the temp gauge, it's reading too hot to the max lol. That does seem really hot, but if the parts inside the stove aren't glowing red it's probably just fine.
I know for fact if mine said there would be something wrong and I could be having future problems, I don't think I'd feel comfortable using it after that.
We have the PA Alderlea T5 and we really like it. It's set up like Jeff's with the cast top, it also has cast sides, I figured it would be safest with kids(not mine but visiting) as the only part they would burn themselves on was the front which is better than the whole thing being hot. They aren't cheap, but I managed to find ours at a company that was closing it's doors and I got the 30% tax credit we had here at the time so I spent the money I saved on the best pipe I could find around here and ended up at 1600 after the hearthpad(which is now pretty trashed because it crushed internally, at least partially my fault because it's on top of carpet) and the fuel/tolls to chase the unit down at the Ohio/PA line. It's paid for itself a few times, I'd do it again if I had to.
https://chimneysweeponline.com/pacaldert5.htm


----------



## woodchip rookie

No way would I let my NC-30 get that hot. The whole house smells like overheated metal if it gets over about 700.


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> https://chimneysweeponline.com/pacaldert5.htm



Real nice stove !


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 754130
> View attachment 754129
> Neighbor gave me several silver maple limbs he stashed from a township tree cutting over a year ago. Is this considering “punky” with the black markings inside the wood?



If your concerned just mix it with other stuff. I promise it will still burn[emoji38]

But it looks fine to me. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## md1486

U&A said:


> If your concerned just mix it with other stuff. I promise it will still burn[emoji38]
> 
> But it looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Right It’s still look good. I have burned wood that looked way more punky than that


----------



## dancan

95custmz said:


> OMG. I just found some of that rare, highly valuable Spruce on CL: https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/camby-norway-spruce-logs/6961086063.html



I've not burnt that type or rare highly valuable Norway spruce , I wonder how it compares to our awesome common Black spruce ?


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> I've not burnt that type or rare highly valuable Norway spruce , I wonder how it compares to our awesome common Black spruce ?


That's some of the best scrounging around here...nobody burns pine!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

I've burnt some of that common replanting failure Norway pine


----------



## MNGuns

md1486 said:


> Or drink a few more beers in the evening , so when you wake up to pee in the middle of the night, you put couples logs in the woodstove. Foolproof tricks that works for me



In my years on this site, this could quite possibly be some of the best advice I have received......


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> No way would I let my NC-30 get that hot. The whole house smells like overheated metal if it gets over about 700.



Yup.

Early in the burn cycle with a full stove My PE summit runs perfectly when i keep it right around 500-550 STT.

Fantastic secondary burn and plenty of room if she decided to gain a few hundred degrees by mistake. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Delivered a load of firewood and a good bit of rummage sale deals while on the way to work. 

Picked up 5 used tires (3 on rims) for use on trailers for $25. 

Two Super XL’s for $20. One is stuck, the other supposedly runs but he couldn’t get it to start when I asked.


----------



## MustangMike

Nothing like getting a full night's sleep and waking up warm and toasty … I may have to add some insulation (or cover some of my large windows), I hear they loose lots of heat!

The two on the 2nd floor in the front are as big as doors!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> One is stuck, the other supposedly runs but he couldn’t get it to start when I asked.


Ran great the last time it was used, when was that, about 7yrs ago, look it still has some fuel in it.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Ran great the last time it was used, when was that, about 7yrs ago, look it still has some fuel in it.


That guy’s sale had everything priced about double to triple of what rummage sale stuff should go for. He had a clean used 455 Rancher for $325 as well. 

He was haggling with some guy about buying some collector coin books so didn’t have much time to fart around with the saws though lol.


----------



## svk

Well I did a quick inventory of my wood on the ground last night and I’ve only got about two and a half cords left. Which is a good problem because it seems like I’ve been splitting all summer and not making a dent into the piles. Then I can get back into the tops piles as there’s probably only one more year before those are rotten.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That guy’s sale had everything priced about double to triple of what rummage sale stuff should go for. He had a clean used 455 Rancher for $325 as well.
> 
> He was haggling with some guy about buying some collector coin books so didn’t have much time to fart around with the saws though lol.


It sounds like you did real well getting them for the price you did, especially after hearing all that.
I like the 455 ranchers and have sold a few for that much, but that's normally what I get for one with a total of three sharp chains and sometimes even a powerbox. 


svk said:


> Well I did a quick inventory of my wood on the ground last night and I’ve only got about two and a half cords left. Which is a good problem because it seems like I’ve been splitting all summer and not making a dent into the piles. Then I can get back into the tops piles as there’s probably only one more year before those are rotten.


Hoping to run at least one saw today(346) and split a little, we'll see if it happens as there are a lot of other plans too.
I've tossed a bunch of ash this yr I had laying around, it was already a bit punky when I got it off a job a couple yrs ago so it was good to get it cleaned up.
I had some white oak that I've split about half of already, it was pretty "fluffy" on the outer inch and I tossed some nice chunks into the bonfire pile, but I've gotten pretty good at taking the right amount off without wasting too much wood. 
It's nice and cool here today at 58 up from the low earlier this morning and heading to 76 which is doable weather for working outside without melting for me so I'm hoping to get a lot done.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It sounds like you did real well getting them for the price you did, especially after hearing all that.
> I like the 455 ranchers and have sold a few for that much, but that's normally what I get for one with a total of three sharp chains and sometimes even a powerbox.
> 
> Hoping to run at least one saw today(346) and split a little, we'll see if it happens as there are a lot of other plans too.
> I've tossed a bunch of ash this yr I had laying around, it was already a bit punky when I got it off a job a couple yrs ago so it was good to get it cleaned up.
> I had some white oak that I've split about half of already, it was pretty "fluffy" on the outer inch and I tossed some nice chunks into the bonfire pile, but I've gotten pretty good at taking the right amount off without wasting too much wood.
> It's nice and cool here today at 58 up from the low earlier this morning and heading to 76 which is doable weather for working outside without melting for me so I'm hoping to get a lot done.


From what I’ve seen around here, he won’t sniff that price on a used saw. Not that it’s not worth that much, just this isn’t a good area for resale items. Although this was the saw/bar/chain only with no extras. 

He was trying to drum up value on the SXL’s to get me to pay more “these chains are worth $15 each!” They were dull, half worn semi chisel


----------



## svk

It was a nice cool night with a low around 40. Taking today off to do a number of small painting projects around the cabin. Supposed to be sunny with a high of 72 so once it warms up should be great working weather.

Our local Benjamin Moore dealer switched to cheaper brands so I had to drive a couple towns over to get the good stuff. I was a little pissed with that original dealer anyhow as they sold me some crappy latex exterior primer of a different brand last time and as a result I have to redo some of my cabin.


----------



## svk

Have brushed about a half gallon so far on my skirting, some trim, a couple of boat seats, and a couple of other small projects. Taking a water break and going to stain some decking.


----------



## James Miller

Decided to pull these up closer to where the truck will be. Been raining off and on since yesterday so pretty slick. Little tractor wanted to spin alot so I'll probably just cut it there and roll it to the truck for noodling and loading.


----------



## svk

Australian timber oil on the new floorboards for my sauna.


----------



## KiwiBro

Australian timber oil? What's that? I make my own 'Danish' oil which seems to work well on our native timber. Equal parts 'boiled' linseed oil, mineral turps, polyurethane (oil based, not acrylic).


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Australian timber oil? What's that? I make my own 'Danish' oil which seems to work well on our native timber. Equal parts 'boiled' linseed oil, mineral turps, polyurethane (oil based, not acrylic).


No idea. I can check the content later. It seems to have both a penetrating oil and a varnish component.


----------



## dancan

Tomorrow morning's maple scrounge







Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

A swimming pool is gonna be planted where them 5 sugar maples are , 10" to 12" at the butt and he deals with the brush 
I'll drop the 4 easy ones tomorrow morning and save the one leaning over the fence for when Jerry's back to give me a hand so we can pull it down 
After that a quick run to a church picnic then a beeline too the last spot to work on that mainly not spruce scrounge .


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> No idea. I can check the content later. It seems to have both a penetrating oil and a varnish component.


googled, found Cabots do one:

"Containing a precise blend of superb-grade linseed oil for maximum penetration, long-oil alkyds for durability and pure South American tung oil for color depth and water repellency, Australian Timber Oil delivers three-way oil protection. In addition, complex translucent iron oxide pigments are added to ensure a lasting U.V.-absorbing surface rich with color and dimension."


----------



## dancan

That Cabots is well regarded up here .


----------



## U&A

Dang,

Never ran a kubota track loader. I like them more than bobcats. 

SVL75










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Dang,
> 
> Never ran a kubota track loader. I like them more than bobcats.
> 
> SVL75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Very nice, I like the orange .
I ran my little bota for a bit to haul the splitter out to the wood pile and then hauled the splits to the woodshed.
I split a bucket of highly valuable spalted white oak, even had some restaurant grade mushrooms on it lol.
The pile on the ground has most of the mushrooms and the "spalting", I'll burn the low grade stuff I took to the woodshed, then I'll probably list the rest on craigslist . 
What were you working on?


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Australian timber oil? What's that? I make my own 'Danish' oil which seems to work well on our native timber. Equal parts 'boiled' linseed oil, mineral turps, polyurethane (oil based, not acrylic).


I use American Timber Oil. Diesel fuel mixed with used engine oil.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> I use American Timber Oil. Diesel fuel mixed with used engine oil.


Perfect for outdoor stuff. People look at me funny when I say I use used engine oil on outdoor furniture.


----------



## MustangMike

Now you are making me wonder how bar oil would hold up???


----------



## svk

Trailer tire update:

I bought the road hazard warranty for my new trailer tires when I rebuilt the trailer. Thought I rebuilt it in 2015 but it was actually 2016. 

Discount Tire offers a road hazard warranty for approximately 7-15 bucks per tire. By contract it lasts for 3 years but they actually honor it for up to 10 years provided the tire receives irreparable damage and isn’t worn out. So I got a brand new tire for free yesterday (no questions asked) and purchased the road hazard warranty on this tire for $9. So it was definitely a good deal in my case!

Side note: I do not buy the road hazard warranty on my vehicle tires because I wear tires out too quickly due to the amount of driving I do.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Now you are making me wonder how bar oil would hold up???


Probably pretty good if you let it soak in before it gets exposed to rain


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Trailer tire update:
> 
> I bought the road hazard warranty for my new trailer tires when I rebuilt the trailer. Thought I rebuilt it in 2015 but it was actually 2016.
> 
> Discount Tire offers a road hazard warranty for approximately 7-15 bucks per tire. By contract it lasts for 3 years but they actually honor it for up to 10 years provided the tire receives irreparable damage and isn’t worn out. So I got a brand new tire for free yesterday (no questions asked) and purchased the road hazard warranty on this tire for $9. So it was definitely a good deal in my case!
> 
> Side note: I do not buy the road hazard warranty on my vehicle tires because I wear tires out too quickly due to the amount of driving I do.
> 
> View attachment 755110


That's great.


----------



## James Miller

Last load from up the road. I'm sure there will be more but it's all cleaned up for now.


----------



## dancan

Well , I made a beeline to that pool job this morning 









Multi stem and tall but I had a good drop zone















It went great , the homeowner pulled the ones that I tied off .
I blocked up the stems and then he loaded his atv trailer then transferred the wood to my trailer


----------



## dancan

I did find 1 chain magnet 




But I brought a degaussing coil and rendered it safe Lol
No chains were harmed today .
I brought that load to the undisclosed location then had to beat it for home to thake the wife to a church picnic


----------



## dancan

This not spruce stuff is just like a weed , after the picnic it was off to the other spot to haul up and get another load of not spruce with them funny leaves and dingle balls hanging from the branches 












2 loads of not spruce today , I'll try and get 1 more tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The older guy I cut wood for has been wanting to help me so we went out tonight and started cutting limbs on the #2 big oak and dragging them out and cutting them up, had a stray maple that had to go also. I gave Wayne his hard hat and handed him an Echo 400 once we were ready to cut. He loved it. He said most people don’t give people in their 80’s credit for being able to do much, he wanted to know when we were going again! You can see 2 of the big limbs in the background.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 755240
> The older guy I cut wood for has been wanting to help me so we went out tonight and started cutting limbs on the #2 big oak and dragging them out and cutting them up, had a stray maple that had to go also. I gave Wayne his hard hat and handed him an Echo 400 once we were ready to cut. He loved it. He said most people don’t give people in their 80’s credit for being able to do much, he wanted to know when we were going again! You can see 2 of the big limbs in the background.


My grandparents are 86&87 and raising an 11 year old cause my causin is a POS. Cant let age stop you.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> My grandparents are 86&87 and raising an 11 year old cause my causin is a POS. Cant let age stop you.


Wow, that’s really commendable to be raising a great grand child!


----------



## cantoo

Got a load of ash home yesterday and one home today by 2:00. Grandson ( grand daughter was there too) helped run the processor cutting 16" splits and then while they went for supper I ran it for a couple of hours. Processed just over half of it including a chain sharpening before dark. The processor is working pretty good so now I'm not sure if I'm going to sell it or not. The bark coming off the ash now is a pain as it sometimes builds up in the splitting chamber. I'm going to have to make a 4 way wedge for it as the 6 way makes too small splits. The wedge is adjustable but it does make a fair amount of splitter trash if you don't keep adjusting it. I'm only running up to 12" stuff in it. Pics of the pile of splits are old, fair bit more there now. Grandson also had a run in with a couple of Yellow Jackets this afternoon at my sister in laws place. 1 week for swelling to go down before school pictures.


----------



## chipper1

Split a couple bucket fulls, it was pretty slow going because of all the punky wood.
Here's the conversion on this one, I also made quite a bit of highly valuable white oak and mushroom bits to list on Craigslist .
This was one of the worse, although there was a round about 6" that I should have just tossed, the yield was pretty pathetic .



This one was quite a bit bigger and looked like it was gonna be rotten, then I started to split it.


And I was like that isn't white oak, it's highly valuable black locust .


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Got a load of ash home yesterday and one home today by 2:00. Grandson ( grand daughter was there too) helped run the processor cutting 16" splits and then while they went for supper I ran it for a couple of hours. Processed just over half of it including a chain sharpening before dark. The processor is working pretty good so now I'm not sure if I'm going to sell it or not. The bark coming off the ash now is a pain as it sometimes builds up in the splitting chamber. I'm going to have to make a 4 way wedge for it as the 6 way makes too small splits. The wedge is adjustable but it does make a fair amount of splitter trash if you don't keep adjusting it. I'm only running up to 12" stuff in it. Pics of the pile of splits are old, fair bit more there now. Grandson also had a run in with a couple of Yellow Jackets this afternoon at my sister in laws place. 1 week for swelling to go down before school pictures. View attachment 755260
> View attachment 755255
> View attachment 755256
> View attachment 755258


Nice looking pile you have there.
The help looks even better .
Looking back at those type of pictures is great!
Good you are getting the ash out before it's all mush. I split one round of ash today, dang bugs.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Surprised no one has commented on the color scheme on the Makita.


----------



## KiwiBro

Scrounged up this slab today. It's not Spruce, about 13' long and worth about $2k. It shall become a table once I finish the drawer project.


----------



## md1486

Low 40s this morning. 1st quick fire of the season


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Surprised no one has commented on the color scheme on the Makita.


I just figured you got the old school red covers and put makita stickers on them.


----------



## farmer steve

Got another call. Come and get it. Blown over dead ash.


----------



## svk

Insta scrounge!

Next Saturday our road association is doing a work day to cut brush from along the 3/4 mile roadway. I also recommend that we drop any dead trees that are threatening to fall on the road. The brush will be hauled off and I’ll take home any logs that aren’t punky. Since I’ll be running a saw, I’ll be choosing which trees come down


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey cowboy, what did you think of Stokes's knock? I'm stunned... We can't bat for toffee in a test! Hahahaha hahahaha!

You'll still win the ashes though.


----------



## MNGuns

Still a scrounge if ya paid for it? More where this one came from. Oak and cherry....


----------



## chucker

MNGuns said:


> Still a scrounge if ya paid for it? More where this one came from. Oak and cherry....View attachment 755435
> View attachment 755436


90.00 a cord here now for oak … cherry ? good load either way.


----------



## MNGuns

chucker said:


> 90.00 a cord here now for oak … cherry ? good load either way.



Thats the going rate here for logs. I have a few places that I can get it for less but the loggers generally have the best product.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cut and Stacked 3 wheel barrows of box elder in the wood shed even had to fire up the splitter for the last load. Doubt I'll get to any oak until the mosquitoes die out. Went to check on one spot in the woods yesterday n they won.


----------



## dancan

Well , no skeeters here , just hot .
I got another load of not spruce added to the pile this afternoon .
2 tanks in the 241 for a trailer load .










Dropped it off at the undisclosed location after supper , the pile grows 




It was a great day !


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , no skeeters here , just hot .
> I got another load of not spruce added to the pile this afternoon .
> 2 tanks in the 241 for a trailer load .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped it off at the undisclosed location after supper , the pile grows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day !


Wow, that's beautiful.
That trailer really hold a lot of wood . 
Those little 241s sure do well on fuel.
Any idea how many tanks or hrs are on yours.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Cut and Stacked 3 wheel barrows of box elder in the wood shed even had to fire up the splitter for the last load. Doubt I'll get to any oak until the mosquitoes die out. Went to check on one spot in the woods yesterday n they won.


I just cleaned up an 8" cherry I took out at my place, once I had that mess all picked up I use my Japanese felling machine to push down a 10" box elder. I still remember loading my stove full of that stuff right after I got it, that was the hottest I think I've ever got it .
I only saw a few mosquitoes out all day yesterday, way different than the late spring early summer, it's been very nice out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I have a lot of standing water here and it's raining. Slough is just north of the house (blue spot) and runs into a ditch in the field on the southwest end of the woods. Perfect mosquito habitat!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I have a lot of standing water here and it's raining. Slough is just north of the house (blue spot) and runs into a ditch in the field on the southwest end of the woods. Perfect mosquito habitat!
> View attachment 755467


I have no idea where they come from here, but when they are here you know it, it's hard to get anything done. I was so glad I got a lot done this spring, way more than normal since I beat them out this yr .
We are within about a half mile of the river and have a creek that dumps into the river thats about 1/4 mile from the house, there are also plenty of wet spots between here and both of them. I'm not sure if the mosquitoes come from that far away or what, everyone said their coming from your gutters so I ripped them down, still here. I try to dump any water in any containers as soon as I see it and if I have something tarped I also make sure the water is off that. What's funny is I've never even seen a mosquito larva in any still water here . In the winter I will have a few in the house that come off the wood, funny seeing them when it's 10 degrees out.


----------



## Logger nate

Trying to get most of the wood done before hunting season so went out Friday to get another load of lodge pole sense I didn’t know where anymore red fir was that was close to the road.
Still lots of dead standing stuff out there
The ported dolly is little over kill for this stuff but kinda fun to make 2 or 3 second cuts
Takes longer to fill the trailer with the small stuff but much easier to handle. Even put a few pieces in the ole ford
Sure like the torque of the dolmar and I guess it’s the way the handles are but they don’t feel as heavy as what the scales say to me. Did use the 550 for most of the load though.
Saturday went over to moms to help her get started on filling the wood shed
Tractor sure is a handy scrounge tool! Might have to barrow it


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Trying to get most of the wood done before hunting season so went out Friday to get another load of lodge pole sense I didn’t know where anymore red fir was that was close to the road.View attachment 755483
> Still lots of dead standing stuff out thereView attachment 755484
> The ported dolly is little over kill for this stuff but kinda fun to make 2 or 3 second cutsView attachment 755485
> Takes longer to fill the trailer with the small stuff but much easier to handle. Even put a few pieces in the ole fordView attachment 755486
> Sure like the torque of the dolmar and I guess it’s the way the handles are but they don’t feel as heavy as what the scales say to me. Did use the 550 for most of the load though.
> Saturday went over to moms to help her get started on filling the wood shedView attachment 755487
> Tractor sure is a handy scrounge tool! Might have to barrow it


Nice haul, and easy to work into splits.
Where did you get a wrap for the 550, never seen one.
It's interesting how heavy certain saws feel no matter what the weight is. I find the bar length and type(lightweight) can play a large roll in it as well. For guys wanting the lightest saw they can get I'm not sure why they don't run a lightweight bar in the longer lengths and a cheap laminate bar on the shorter ones, it make a nice difference. When I find myself getting tired I don't fill them up all the way either, I figure it will weigh a little less and I'll get a break sooner .
That tractor is sweet, I bet it gets around in some tight spots.
I managed to get three buckets yesterday, that punky outside made for slow go. I cleaned up 5 buckets of "bonus material" from splitting the outside off, about 2/3 of a bucket I saved for the bonfire pile as it had a decent amount of wood on them and they were full length, most broke off about half way thru. The rest is still burning on the bonfire .
Two of these, tank of fuel each.


Big bucket, one tank of fuel, I kept going since the splitter was still running lol.
I even made it to the woodshed without spilling any of it .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul, and easy to work into splits.
> Where did you get a wrap for the 550, never seen one.
> It's interesting how heavy certain saws feel no matter what the weight is. I find the bar length and type(lightweight) can play a large roll in it as well. For guys wanting the lightest saw they can get I'm not sure why they don't run a lightweight bar in the longer lengths and a cheap laminate bar on the shorter ones, it make a nice difference. When I find myself getting tired I don't fill them up all the way either, I figure it will weigh a little less and I'll get a break sooner .
> That tractor is sweet, I bet it gets around in some tight spots.
> I managed to get three buckets yesterday, that punky outside made for slow go. I cleaned up 5 buckets of "bonus material" from splitting the outside off, about 2/3 of a bucket I saved for the bonfire pile as it had a decent amount of wood on them and they were full length, most broke off about half way thru. The rest is still burning on the bonfire .
> Two of these, tank of fuel each.
> View attachment 755491
> 
> Big bucket, one tank of fuel, I kept going since the splitter was still running lol.
> I even made it to the woodshed without spilling any of it .
> View attachment 755490


Thanks Brett! That’s my 562 with the wrap, (can’t have too many saws) 550 was in the tool box, wish I could find wrap handle for it too. Living in town I try not to be too obnoxious playing with saws so when I go out to cut wood I usually take more than I need to play with.
Yeah I agree the light weight bars make a big difference, the tech light 28” husky bar feels so light and balances well even on the 562.
That’s pretty good load in your bucket! Looks good. You must be a smooth driver, I didn’t make it to the house without loosing a few splits.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett! That’s my 562 with the wrap, (can’t have too many saws) 550 was in the tool box, wish I could find wrap handle for it too. Living in town I try not to be too obnoxious playing with saws so when I go out to cut wood I usually take more than I need to play with.
> Yeah I agree the light weight bars make a big difference, the tech light 28” husky bar feels so light and balances well even on the 562.
> That’s pretty good load in your bucket! Looks good. You must be a smooth driver, I didn’t make it to the house without loosing a few splits.


Okay, that's what I was thinking with the top cover. I wonder if they make them.
The 562 always felt a bit heavy to me, I never minded making the jump to the 372 or a 7910, maybe I just needed to put on the 28" Oregon RW to get the balance right .
I think I do okay, the hydrostatic trans and taller tires does help and it's pretty smooth from the woodpile/splitting area to the woodshed, in the woods I don't think I would have made it far .


----------



## MustangMike

I love good power to weight, and my 10 mm 044 was always good in that regard, but I think my 462 with 20" light bar has it beat!

My MMWS 261 Ver II (w/18" 3/8) and my CFB Hybrid with a 28" light bar are also power to weight standouts.

I also have some very strong 660s, but they are NOT light weights … good for milling though!


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful.
> That trailer really hold a lot of wood .
> Those little 241s sure do well on fuel.
> Any idea how many tanks or hrs are on yours.



I dunno how many hours but it's lots and many gallons Lol
I mix about 20 gallons per year , not all goes through the 241 but the bulk of it does .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I love good power to weight, and my 10 mm 044 was always good in that regard, but I think my 462 with 20" light bar has it beat!
> 
> My MMWS 261 Ver II (w/18" 3/8) and my CFB Hybrid with a 28" light bar are also power to weight standouts.
> 
> I also have some very strong 660s, but they are NOT light weights … good for milling though!


You forgot another good one, the 064, best for power to weight, I've never owned one... .
The weight of those 462's still amazes me, maybe one day I'll get one of them and an o64 .
I like the 372 for handling, my ported 440 just sits, I should get it out, it's been a while but it does run very well.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I dunno how many hours but it's lots and many gallons Lol
> I mix about 20 gallons per year , not all goes through the 241 but the bulk of it does .


I haven't ran mine since spring/early summer, not to much work this yr and what I did have was either big wood or tiny invasives. I'd buy another in a min if I needed one, great saws, husky hasn't made a saw in that size for a long time so they left the market open, to bad stihl isn't making them now either .
I use quite a bit of mix, I run a lot thru my backpack blower all yr, it works great for blowing the snow of the walks/drive and cars. I'm ready for that BTW, but it is nice right now and I'm getting a lot done, but the rain is on it's way today.


----------



## MustangMike

I did not mention an 064 because I do not own an 064. However, the new 500i should give them a run for the money. 80cc, FI, and only about 13.5 lbs!


----------



## svk

I never understood the disregard for the 064. A lot of Stihl guys will wet their pants for an 044 or 066 but walk right by an 064. Great saws and often priced cheaper than most good 70 cc saws.


----------



## woodchip rookie

about 10 spruce trees cut down by 3 different neighbors in the last week within 5 houses of mine. I wish money fell in my lap like this.


----------



## MustangMike

064s are very hard to find around here, and there were some case/flywheel variations that can make them difficult to find parts for.

That said, they were generally very good running saws with VG port timing, but no decomp and lots of compression!


----------



## James Miller

Done cleaning up at the latest scrounge. Have a look at those stumps cant believe they didn't kill them selves dropping those trees.


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> Got another call. Come and get it. Blown over dead ash.View attachment 755370


This is what I got out of the pile.


----------



## James Miller

Got to try my scrounged rear stand today. Dont know how I ever worked on the bike without one.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I run a lot thru my backpack blower all yr, it works great for blowing the snow


You’re lucky, most of the snow we get seems like it just came out the chute of a concrete truck.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> You’re lucky, most of the snow we get seems like it just came out the chute of a concrete truck.


Yep usually wet and heavy. Having plows for both tractors helps alot. Around here a backpack flamethrower might work better.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Yep usually wet and heavy. Having plows for both tractors helps alot. Around here a backpack flamethrower might work better.


I bought the quad and a plow when I retired. Don’t miss shoveling a bit.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> about 10 spruce trees cut down by 3 different neighbors in the last week within 5 houses of mine. I wish money fell in my lap like this.




Jackpot !!!


----------



## panolo

chucker said:


> 90.00 a cord here now for oak … cherry ? good load either way.



About $100-110 a cord here. Little extra for trucking since most of it is coming down from the north. If a guy waits until they are in the woods you could probably get it for $90. Ran into a guy delivering a load the other day . Came from Onamia and was mixed oak with ash and was $105 a cord. Nice load. Mostly 12-14" logs. Seems like loads coming from St Cloud or just a bit north has 3-4' logs in there. If I was buying I would all the processor size I could get.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This was the empty space which will be for next year. Its only 4x8x14 but that's a nice start once its filled in. Will probably fill it in with box elder for that notorious "shoulder season".


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 755554
> Got to try my scrounged rear stand today. Dont know how I ever worked on the bike without one.


huh? its a grom. Flip it over like a bicycle.


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> About $100-110 a cord here. Little extra for trucking since most of it is coming down from the north. If a guy waits until they are in the woods you could probably get it for $90. Ran into a guy delivering a load the other day . Came from Onamia and was mixed oak with ash and was $105 a cord. Nice load. Mostly 12-14" logs. Seems like loads coming from St Cloud or just a bit north has 3-4' logs in there. If I was buying I would all the processor size I could get.



Definitely on the early side to expect a whole lot of cutting being done. I expect its rather wet in most parts. Give it another week or so to freeze up solid.......


----------



## MustangMike

Got my ATV and plow 5 years ago, no regrets with either, just don't have time to shovel during Tax Season. The ATV pushes 10 times better than the lawn tractor did even w/o any chains, and just gets it done a lot faster (plow is 5' instead of 4').

My only complaint is now + then you almost run out of room to put the stuff!


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> huh? its a grom. Flip it over like a bicycle.


So the same way that you would work on the tw 200?


----------



## johnwalt

Jeffkrib said:


> My 550XP is very light on the juice but when you get into big stuff it gets pretty thirsty


Has your 550xp been reliable?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

We got a few more limbs out and cut, next trip will be with the trailer to haul a load home and open the bucking area. Let Wayne run the 6421 tonight. He loved it until he made 3 in a row dirt cuts. Told him don’t worry, if I can’t fix it with the file I’ll use the grinder. Dropped him off and as he’s getting out of the truck he says”If you need any more chains dulled let me know.”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> My only complaint is now + then you almost run out of room to put the stuff!


You just go faster as you slam into the pile!


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Dropped him off and as he’s getting out of the truck he says”If you need any more chains dulled let me know.”


That's pretty funny.
It sounds as though he's really enjoying the time with you as much as running the saws, what a win win for everyone .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You’re lucky, most of the snow we get seems like it just came out the chute of a concrete truck.


Well it's not normally light and fluffy here, we get a lot of lake effect snow, but that's where having a powerful backpack blower comes in handy.


Dahmer said:


> I bought the quad and a plow when I retired. Don’t miss shoveling a bit.


As Mike was saying, they are pretty fast, and I don't miss shoveling either.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 755653
> We got a few more limbs out and cut, next trip will be with the trailer to haul a load home and open the bucking area. Let Wayne run the 6421 tonight. He loved it until he made 3 in a row dirt cuts. Told him don’t worry, if I can’t fix it with the file I’ll use the grinder. Dropped him off and as he’s getting out of the truck he says”If you need any more chains dulled let me know.”View attachment 755653



If you have a friend that has that much enthusiasm, throw the chain away and buy a new one , well worth every penny !

That maple scrounge I did was fun scrounge , I'd cut , the homeowner hustled and did his share so it was all good 
While we were chatting I remarked about how dry the maple was and how brittle the hinges were .
He thot about it for a bit and then he told me about when he built his first house years back in Cape Breton .
He finished building it mid summer and moved in but by early August he realized that he had no dry wood for his wood furnace for the coming winter .
While he was calling around for firewood one of the older locals told him that since he had a woodlot to go cut his own because if you cut and split ash or maple on the backside of the full moons after July you'll be fine .
So , be careful of your hinges .
Except you guys in that AusKi hemisphere , sap be running there soon !


----------



## svk

Attempted to do brakes today lol. 

Snapped the bleeder bolt off and then even the easy out wouldn’t catch. So new caliper tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Attempted to do brakes today lol.
> 
> Snapped the bleeder bolt off and then even the easy out wouldn’t catch. So new caliper tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 755791


Sorry to hear about all that.
Maybe tomorrow will go smoother .


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Well it's not normally light and fluffy here, we get a lot of lake effect snow, but that's where having a powerful backpack blower comes in handy.
> 
> As Mike was saying, they are pretty fast, and I don't miss shoveling either.



I set up a 9' plow for my Yammy


----------



## MNGuns

*NEW TOY ALERT*

Took a ride over to Long Prairie today to spend some hard earned firewood money on a grapple for the skiddy. Sure as hell beats forks for moving log and unloading the trailer.


----------



## MustangMike

Gawd, that ain't scrounging, that's cheatin!!!

I've had to explain to more than one person that a chainsaw is not a farming implement! Keep it out of the dirt!


----------



## KiwiBro

Went back n forth trying to decide if forks with grab or grapple. Chose the former and enjoy not having to change when lifting pallets. Surprisingly little of the little stuff can't be picked up with the forks too, once I got the hang of it. That said, nobody seems to regret their grapple purchases either.

There may even be a maxim along the lines that whoever dies with the most implements wins.


----------



## MNGuns

KiwiBro said:


> Went back n forth trying to decide if forks with grab or grapple. Chose the former and enjoy not having to change when lifting pallets. Surprisingly little of the little stuff can't be picked up with the forks too, once I got the hang of it. That said, nobody seems to regret their grapple purchases either.
> 
> There may even be a maxim along the lines that whoever dies with the most implements wins.



I dont do a lot of pallet work myself. Mostly logs on and off the trailer. This set was cheap enough that I can try it for a bit and maybe something better comes along. Either beats forks alone


----------



## hamish

md1486 said:


> Or drink a few more beers in the evening , so when you wake up to pee in the middle of the night, you put couples logs in the woodstove. Foolproof tricks that works for me


Except for the times when the fire is already out and to toss a few rounds in it, and wake up even colder.


----------



## hamish

md1486 said:


> Yes we bought a used house so I didnt have the choice of the woodstove. Pacific energy seems to be real good stove though. Maybe next one.
> No glowing stove though, no craking, nothing. It seems to be set to burn that way, I guess.
> At first I was a bit nervous about it when I started burning with it a year ago, but 10 face cords later I keep calm when I see 900+ stove temp
> 
> View attachment 754821
> 
> 
> View attachment 754820


where is your temperature gauge mounted?


----------



## cantoo

KiwiBro said:


> Went back n forth trying to decide if forks with grab or grapple. Chose the former and enjoy not having to change when lifting pallets. Surprisingly little of the little stuff can't be picked up with the forks too, once I got the hang of it. That said, nobody seems to regret their grapple purchases either.
> 
> There may even be a maxim along the lines that whoever dies with the most implements wins.



I bought an extra fork for my forks so I have 3 on it to pick up 32" long rounds, move wide and narrow skids without moving them in or out, and for cutting logs into the 32" long and 16" long rounds. I should have bought 2 extra and it would even pick up 16" long rounds. I also welded on a set of detachable grapple arms on it but seldom have them installed.


----------



## KiwiBro

Great ideas. Might keep an eye out for extras. Thanks.


cantoo said:


> I bought an extra fork for my forks so I have 3 on it to pick up 32" long rounds, move wide and narrow skids without moving them in or out, and for cutting logs into the 32" long and 16" long rounds. I should have bought 2 extra and it would even pick up 16" long rounds. I also welded on a set of detachable grapple arms on it but seldom have them installed.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I set up a 9' plow for my Yammy


For the quad .


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> *NEW TOY ALERT*
> 
> Took a ride over to Long Prairie today to spend some hard earned firewood money on a grapple for the skiddy. Sure as hell beats forks for moving log and unloading the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 755799
> View attachment 755800
> View attachment 755801


That's a nice unit, wouldn't mine one on the bota, I'll probably need a new cutting edge next though, mines getting thin.
Nice your saving a little cash on the operator .


----------



## chipper1

Happy birthday @Cowboy254 .


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @Cowboy254


----------



## Jeffkrib

johnwalt said:


> Has your 550xp been reliable?


It’s been dead reliable. If you buy a new one it will be the version 2 which should be even more reliable.


----------



## dancan

Happy Bidet Cowboy !
Here's a bidet song for ya !


----------



## Jeffkrib

And happy birthday from me too Cowboy!


----------



## md1486

hamish said:


> where is your temperature gauge mounted?



Right on top of the firebox, next to the blower pipe. There's a decorative panel that hide the stove, but I can see through when I wanna see temp.


----------



## MustangMike

Have a Happy Birthday Cowboy!!!

I still get a kick out of the fact that it was advice from down under that led to me getting the physical therapy to get my back back to normal! To think in Nov the Orthopedic Surgeon wanted to remove a disc!


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> *NEW TOY ALERT*
> 
> Took a ride over to Long Prairie today to spend some hard earned firewood money on a grapple for the skiddy. Sure as hell beats forks for moving log and unloading the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 755799
> View attachment 755800
> View attachment 755801



Awesome! I love mine! You won't leave home without it.


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday @Cowboy254 !!!


----------



## farmer steve

Thought my dreams came true this morning. I always see these log trucks going by and I always motion for them to pull in and drop it off but they never do. I was out back picking tomatoes and I heard a truck pull over in front of the shop so I went to investigate and saw this guy. Unfortunately all he needed was some water for his truck. He said around 25 tons. All hardwood.


----------



## MNGuns

farmer steve said:


> Thought my dreams came true this morning. I always see these log trucks going by and I always motion for them to pull in and drop it off but they never do. I was out back picking tomatoes and I heard a truck pull over in front of the shop so I went to investigate and saw this guy. Unfortunately all he needed was some water for his truck. He said around 25 tons. All hardwood.
> View attachment 755872



Used to get loads like that but can get the trucks into my new place. I can and do get 6 cord loads if the man has a clam truck or a big gooseneck can do 4 to 5. Son keeps telling me we need more land.


----------



## rarefish383

Happy B-Day Cowboy!


----------



## rarefish383

I live on a hill and have a hard time finding any flat ground to put my firewood racks. A couple weeks ago I got 2 yards of stone and leveled a small area. The following Sunday I went down back to set the racks up. All my stone was washed down the hill. Monday I bought a skid of 90 cinder blocks and built a dry stack wall. I'm pouring sacrete in the corners to lock them together, and back filed the downhill side with fill from another project. Put drain pipe on the up hill side and filled with crushers run. Next year I may go up two more courses so i can fill and level more space. Space is 20 feet long, and keeps getting wider.


----------



## MustangMike

Moved a couple of loads of White Oak rounds to my daughter's house this morning - before the rain. 

This is stuff I cut up last Spring at another location.

Had to roll it all up hill at my Daughter's, guess my back is doing OK!


----------



## LondonNeil

where is our aussie @Cowboy254 friend? hope he isnt sulking over the cricket


----------



## James Miller

Got a text earlier to let me know they had the guy that pulled the stumps clear a spot so I could work up the last hickory top. Got here and cut two rounds off and it started pouring .


----------



## Ryan A

40” long by 47” wide 32” at the peak. The best way I had to stack without support. 

How much would you guestimate I have? 1/8 cord? Just want to make sure when I put an add up on marketplace, my usual go to customers are stocked....


----------



## steved

Almost had a free scrounge...contractor cut some trees to install a drain pipe the past couple days, but one of their guys took it for campfire wood. Wasn't much, no big loss...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 755987
> 40” long by 47” wide 32” at the peak. The best way I had to stack without support.
> 
> How much would you guestimate I have? 1/8 cord? Just want to make sure when I put an add up on marketplace, my usual go to customers are stocked....View attachment 755986


There are 128 cu. ft. in a cord.


----------



## dancan

Well, the days are getting shorter and with bad weather on the way plus the pool contractor booked for next week we went to drop the maples 

https://i.imgur.com/BxS9snu.jpg

I used a tirfor to pull them over from the lean over the fence. 

https://i.imgur.com/YTq35aa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7SOWs09.jpg

Of course, I was at the business end of it lol 
Just like the last time, the homeowner hustled hard to do his part

https://i.imgur.com/Kn9m8Bm.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/O3tCVBF.jpg

It was a great evening!


----------



## Ryan A

Dahmer said:


> There are 128 cu. ft. in a cord.



Yes, I know. I always use an online firewood calculator. I will re-stack with supports and get an accurate measurement. Online calculator says 35 cubic feet but that’s stacked straight without taper like I have.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy B day Mr cowboy! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## MustangMike

I bought this car new, it is a 2000 Mustang GT Feature Car in Zinc Yellow (my plate was YELHRSE - Yellow Horse). I put a lot of miles on it (over 200,000), then transferred it to my daughter when I got my current Mustang (the 2006 was too retro looking not to get), but it became neglected, then went to my Nephew.

Only 917 of them were made. Luckily, he sold it to a body shop that wanted to restore it, and it is alive and well again … makes me feel good!


----------



## farmer steve

Here's the GTG link for you guys. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-pa-gtg-october-26-2019-nuthin-fancy.334874/


----------



## steved

Got a little bit anyway...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Took a break earlier for a photo OP. I should get into marketing .


----------



## cornfused

rarefish383 said:


> I live on a hill and have a hard time finding any flat ground to put my firewood racks. A couple weeks ago I got 2 yards of stone and leveled a small area. The following Sunday I went down back to set the racks up. All my stone was washed down the hill. Monday I bought a skid of 90 cinder blocks and built a dry stack wall. I'm pouring sacrete in the corners to lock them together, and back filed the downhill side with fill from another project. Put drain pipe on the up hill side and filled with crushers run. Next year I may go up two more courses so i can fill and level more space. Space is 20 feet long, and keeps getting wider.View attachment 755911
> View attachment 755912
> View attachment 755913


As you level and create small terraces, try to remember to supply plenty of drainage so as to avoid as much erosion as possible and keep the old farmers adage " water always wins" in mind.


----------



## rarefish383

I have 4" drain pipe along the high side of the wall and back filled the low side. The way water comes off that hill, the whole thing might wind up in another county!


----------



## MustangMike

That is a bummer James, two saws dying in the same log like that!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That is a bummer James, two saws dying in the same log like that!!!


James and I have done worse getting 3 pinched in the same mulberry tree. Good thing the tractor was there.


----------



## MustangMike

I got two of my saws both stuck in a twisted log one time and needed to use my brother's saw to rescue things!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Splitter maintenance day. Changed hydraulic oil 2x's to get as much water contamination out as possible the filter with the last. Had some auction Baldwin filter on it before. Should have looked ahead and ordered online 1-12 threads aren't stocked real well around here. Had to pay $18xx for a Wix filter only paid $21xx for the 5 gallon pail hydraulic oil. The Honda got some fresh 0w20 for the winter.

So guess I have no excuses not to start cutting the box elder logs I put out back. 


ibc near me


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> So the same way that you would work on the tw 200?


I was actually gonna flip it over stand it up on the bars and take a pic but i forgot about the master cylinder, switches and mirrors


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> Splitter maintenance day. Changed hydraulic oil 2x's to get as much water contamination out as possible the filter with the last. Had some auction Baldwin filter on it before. Should have looked ahead and ordered online 1-12 threads aren't stocked real well around here. Had to pay $18xx for a Wix filter only paid $21xx for the 5 gallon pail hydraulic oil. The Honda got some fresh 0w20 for the winter.
> 
> So guess I have no excuses not to start cutting the box elder logs I put out back.
> 
> 
> ibc near me


I need to do some maintenance on mine also but probably not this year. Has a hydraulic leak and oil needs changed but im not sure how much wood ill be splitting this year


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody here going to the Paul Bunyan Festival the first weekend in October? I have a full crew going, just wondering who might be there.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Here's the GTG link for you guys. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-pa-gtg-october-26-2019-nuthin-fancy.334874/



I carry several sizes of bars, pinch one, drop the power head and put on another size. Nice thing about inboard clutches (Stihl), easy to drop the power head.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> I carry several sizes of bars, pinch one, drop the power head and put on another size. Nice thing about inboard clutches (Stihl), easy to drop the power head.


Glad you posted this. Never thought about the difference between inboard and outboard clutches and having to free a powerhead from a pinched bar.


----------



## MNGuns

woodchip rookie said:


> I need to do some maintenance on mine also but probably not this year. Has a hydraulic leak and oil needs changed but im not sure how much wood ill be splitting this year



Did my maintenance last night. Cleaned and greased the SS. Check all the hardware. Then moved over to the skiddy and greased that one too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> I carry several sizes of bars, pinch one, drop the power head and put on another size. Nice thing about inboard clutches (Stihl), easy to drop the power head.


Had a big oak I was attempting to pull west that was determined to go NE sit down on my 32" bar. I pulled the power head and went to get some bigger wedges. Just as I got to the shed I heard the tree fall. Got there at a run and to my dismay my bar was standing at about 60° angle from the stump. My heart sank and I continued up to the tree plucked up my bar and chain. Which on further examination had only slightly pinched the edge of the tip. Thankfully it wasn't a tomato stake after all!


----------



## svk

I'll tell you what, this cooler weather sure get's a guy's blood moving for wood cutting, camp fires, and hunting. I think we peaked out around 65 today with a stiff breeze to keep things cool.

I am going to try and knock down two cords of wood this Saturday through Monday and get them delivered, then I will only have another cord and half on my plate outside of my own supply. Would like to do 8 cords of boiler wood which shouldn't be too difficult between now and deer season.


----------



## svk

Next Friday is my birthday, and I was thinking of taking a ride over to the "Lost 40" so named as it was missed in survey and as a result it was never logged so it is the only pure stand of virgin white pine timber remaining in the area (maybe anywhere??).

https://www.dnr.state.mn.us/snas/detail.html?id=sna01063

Also, it will be my 40th birthday and I am always a bit lost LOL


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Anybody here going to the Paul Bunyan Festival the first weekend in October? I have a full crew going, just wondering who might be there.


I'll go, can you pick me up on the way .
I was thinking about you when I saw these, weren't you looking for the hats at one point.
https://sleequipment.com/echo-99988801209-value-pack.html
I need some new ears myself, mine are pretty rough except the ones on my helmets and I don't want to have to wear those all the time.
https://sleequipment.com/echo-99988801525-hearing-protection-safety-glasses-value-pack.html


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Splitter maintenance day. Changed hydraulic oil 2x's to get as much water contamination out as possible the filter with the last. Had some auction Baldwin filter on it before. Should have looked ahead and ordered online 1-12 threads aren't stocked real well around here. Had to pay $18xx for a Wix filter only paid $21xx for the 5 gallon pail hydraulic oil. The Honda got some fresh 0w20 for the winter.
> 
> So guess I have no excuses not to start cutting the box elder logs I put out back.
> 
> 
> ibc near me


Check NAPA for filters.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> That is a bummer James, two saws dying in the same log like that!!!


Just some bore cuts so I could take a pic. Picture turned out better then I figured it would.


----------



## chipper1

Gopher wood anyone.
Next door to a lawn I mow. They were quoted 8 grand by one company to take this down. The cuts at the top are around 28-32", theres still a good amount of work to get the rest down and cut up, but at least it cuts quick.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

81* here today but no real humidity. Starting to cool down nice when the sun gets low. Got the last limbs off the oak and bucked, sorry, forgot pics. I will get pics of Wayne, at 84, using either a 7900 or the 9010 when we cut the trunk off the rootball and drag it out to make bucking easier. He ran the 6421 tonight, “Boy, that’s the way to cut wood!” We only work 2-3 hours each evening, his wife is an invalid and that’s his time limit to leave her alone. Fine with me, he’s great to work with. Leaving tonight he said, “ Pretty good night of work for a couple old guys.” I had to look in the mirror to see my gray hair before I figured out who the other old guy was.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I'll go, can you pick me up on the way .
> I was thinking about you when I saw these, weren't you looking for the hats at one point.
> https://sleequipment.com/echo-99988801209-value-pack.html
> I need some new ears myself, mine are pretty rough except the ones on my helmets and I don't want to have to wear those all the time.
> https://sleequipment.com/echo-99988801525-hearing-protection-safety-glasses-value-pack.html


Sure, I’ll drive to MI from PA, pick you up then go back to OH, how you getting home? lol I was looking for the Timberwolf hat, @CJ Brown hooked me up. Those common Echo hats came as a bonus in the saw boxes, needless to say I have enough. I don’t have Echo muffs but I do have Echo calf wrap chaps I got NIB dirt cheap on eBay


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> Check NAPA for filters.


Or Tractor Supply Company for Zingers...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Sure, I’ll drive to MI from PA, pick you up then go back to OH, how you getting home? lol I was looking for the Timberwolf hat, @CJ Brown hooked me up. Those common Echo hats came as a bonus in the saw boxes, needless to say I have enough. I don’t have Echo muffs but I do have Echo calf wrap chaps I got NIB dirt cheap on eBay


Maybe I can buy a Honda scooter while I'm down there, it's only about 300 miles back .
Okay, just saw them and remembered you were looking for an echo hat of some sort, glad you found what you wanted .


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Or Tractor Supply Company for Zingers...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

steved said:


> Got a little bit anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was painful...they had a Stihl 362 that would have had a hard time cutting a stick of butter...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Next Friday is my birthday, and I was thinking of taking a ride over to the "Lost 40" so named as it was missed in survey and as a result it was never logged so it is the only pure stand of virgin white pine timber remaining in the area (maybe anywhere??).
> 
> https://www.dnr.state.mn.us/snas/detail.html?id=sna01063
> 
> Also, it will be my 40th birthday and I am always a bit lost LOL


We stopped at Hartwick Pines, one of the few old growth white pine areas in Michigan, on the way to vacation a couple weeks ago. I kinda made it into part of the family vacation which was no surprise to my wife and kids. Actually they enjoyed it also.

https://www.michigan.org/property/hartwick-pines-state-park-visitors-center-logging-museum

It looks similar to the photos on the link you posted. One of the rangers admitted that it's really more of a mixed forest now with all of the maple, beech, and other species starting to encroach. Back in the day the canopy was so thick that it was dominated by white and red pine. There are several near 48" white pine left standing and some down that were victims of age and wind over the years.


----------



## steved

We have some virgin pine stands in the Allegheny National Forest, it neat to see...still nothing compared to the western states. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@James Miller, you still thinking about going to Paul Bunyan Festival or staying content just going to Randy’s?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

steved said:


> Or Tractor Supply Company for Zingers...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did look at TS as they are cheapest on the hydraulic oil. This one is small though.

NAPA would be a safe bet but after O'Reilly struck out I went to Autovalue they have some good folks at the counter here.

I am planning to order some of the disacant charged filters. Would like to put a bigger reservoir on just never gets to the top of the to do list. That's why I use the 2 qt filter.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @James Miller, you still thinking about going to Paul Bunyan Festival or staying content just going to Randy’s?


Not going to Randy's. The truck needing a trans put an end to that trip. Dont trust it to go to far out of town .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Mountainman said:


> I'm getting ready to part with my prized MS440 with less than 10 tanks through it. I'm at a loss as to where to locate a strong enough box to ship it in without damage to the saw. Our local Stihl dealerships are pretty much geared to homeowners, so I seriously doubt that I could get a large enough box from one of them. I was hoping someone who ships a lot of saws could offer some advice on where to find a strong enough box that would hold the saw. Thanks in advance.





James Miller said:


> Not going to Randy's. The truck needing a trans put an end to that trip. Dont trust it to go to far out of town .


That sucks. If you were going to Paul Bunyan I could probably meet you near here and make room.


----------



## James Miller

@Dahmer this is the only echo hat I have.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> We stopped at Hartwick Pines, one of the few old growth white pine areas in Michigan, on the way to vacation a couple weeks ago. I kinda made it into part of the family vacation which was no surprise to my wife and kids. Actually they enjoyed it also.
> 
> https://www.michigan.org/property/hartwick-pines-state-park-visitors-center-logging-museum
> 
> It looks similar to the photos on the link you posted. One of the rangers admitted that it's really more of a mixed forest now with all of the maple, beech, and other species starting to encroach. Back in the day the canopy was so thick that it was dominated by white and red pine. There are several near 48" white pine left standing and some down that were victims of age and wind over the years.


Did you swing by and visit @Duce while you were there.
You guys getting slammed by the storm tonight.
Here and gone pretty quick, but some awesome lightening .
You boys over in Canada here it comes!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 756222
> @Dahmer this is the only echo hat I have.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Happy birthday @Cowboy254 .





farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday @Cowboy254





dancan said:


> Happy Bidet Cowboy !
> Here's a bidet song for ya !






Jeffkrib said:


> And happy birthday from me too Cowboy!





MustangMike said:


> Have a Happy Birthday Cowboy!!!
> 
> I still get a kick out of the fact that it was advice from down under that led to me getting the physical therapy to get my back back to normal! To think in Nov the Orthopedic Surgeon wanted to remove a disc!





panolo said:


> Happy birthday @Cowboy254 !!!





rarefish383 said:


> Happy B-Day Cowboy!





Logger nate said:


> Happy B day Mr cowboy! Hope you had a great day.



Thanks fellas . I was offline for a bit and then found I was about a dozen pages behind but I always make sure I read all the posts rather than just skip back to the present, don't want to miss out on good scrounges. I had a good birthday, don't feel a day over 44. My family know me well...check the cake!




Wouldn't split with that fork, had to noodle it . That's a spider on the far end of the log .


----------



## Cowboy254

Last couple of birfdays, I've made sure I made some time to run a saw...which I haven't done for a couple of months at least . A dead wattle fell onto the deer fence I put up around Cowgirl's horticultural compound so it had to go. The small stuff was all broken up for kindling, then I carried the trunk @Logger nate 's son style over to the flat spot in front of the woodshed to cut up. 




Really like the logosol, makes dicing up long poles easy. 




So, some firepit wood, dry and ready to go. Admittedly not the world's biggest scrounge but it was good to run a saw just to help get some lead back in the pencil.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> where is our aussie @Cowboy254 friend? hope he isnt sulking over the cricket



Hey Neil, I actually sat up till 2am watching that, always thinking that we'd knock England over anytime. I'm glad I did stay up and watch it, without doubt it was the most incredible day of cricket I have ever seen. Stokes's performance (he's a Kiwi, right?) will be talked about for decades to come and will be the yardstick by which other performances will be measured. TBH, when it got under 20 runs to get, I was hoping England would get up - it would be a tragedy for such a masterful innings to fall short. 

That said, the gloves are off for the next Test!



Non-cricket fans may continue their conversations now...


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes he's a kiwi. Incredible innings. We've completely lost all ability to bat in test matches over the last few years so no one expected anything!


----------



## KiwiBro

We disowned him after he beat us in the recent world cup, so as far as we are concerned, he's a bloody pom 

Not just any pom, a bloody one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol! He has had an incredible summer. I suspect he is clearly going to be BBC sports personality of the year and no doubt Liz will pin a medal of some kind to his chest. He's not someone I've particularly liked, his temper/temperament had got him in trouble a few times and I much prefer 'professionals'. However his performances on the pitch this summer have been legendary.

I can't see us getting it together to win the ashes, but my oh my it would be nice if or batsman performed for once.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! He has had an incredible summer. I suspect he is clearly going to be BBC sports personality of the year and no doubt Liz will pin a medal of some kind to his chest.



Gotta be worth an MBE at least. 

#Collingwood


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Last couple of birfdays, I've made sure I made some time to run a saw...which I haven't done for a couple of months at least . A dead wattle fell onto the deer fence I put up around Cowgirl's horticultural compound so it had to go. The small stuff was all broken up for kindling, then I carried the trunk @Logger nate 's son style over to the flat spot in front of the woodshed to cut up.
> 
> View attachment 756252
> 
> 
> Really like the logosol, makes dicing up long poles easy.
> 
> View attachment 756253
> 
> 
> So, some firepit wood, dry and ready to go. Admittedly not the world's biggest scrounge but it was good to run a saw just to help get some lead back in the pencil.
> 
> View attachment 756254




Your cake looked great!!


----------



## Hinerman

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 755987
> 40” long by 47” wide 32” at the peak. The best way I had to stack without support.
> 
> How much would you guestimate I have? 1/8 cord? Just want to make sure when I put an add up on marketplace, my usual go to customers are stocked....View attachment 755986



I come up with 17.4 cubic feet. So, about 1/8 cord, a little more. 1/8 cord=16 cubic feet; 1/7 cord=18.285 cubic ft.


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> I come up with 17.4 cubic feet. So, about 1/8 cord, a little more. 1/8 cord=16 cubic feet; 1/7 cord=18.285 cubic ft.


I've got six rows of 5.5x5.5x1.33(16or so) in the woodshed, I figure its around 1.9 cord which is about half of what I need for the yr. The woodshed fits 10 of those rows each side so around 3.2 cord and I use around 3.5 so with all the odds and anything I want to cut during the winter that is dead standing and gets brought directly into the house I should be set. 
I'm really looking forward to not having to lift a tarp for my personal wood this yr .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> I've got six rows of 5.5x5.5x1.33(16or so) in the woodshed, I figure its around 1.9 cord which is about half of what I need for the yr. The woodshed fits 10 of those rows each side so around 3.2 cord and I use around 3.5 so with all the odds and anything I want to cut during the winter that is dead standing and gets brought directly into the house I should be set.
> I'm really looking forward to not having to lift a tarp for my personal wood this yr .


Stacking is one of those meditative states. It sure beats picking off a wood pile under a foot of snow.

These last 2 summers have been pretty wet. I have 6 1/2 cord in the shed for this year. Will try adding what ever looks dry enough. Have a eyed up a couple barkless elms that oughta dry out fast.

Fall projects are going to be put off. Just too much living in the way!

My son sent me this from his bait station bear cam.


If gets that one he'll have a nice candidate for a full mount.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Stacking is one of those meditative states. It sure beats picking off a wood pile under a foot of snow.
> 
> These last 2 summers have been pretty wet. I have 6 1/2 cord in the shed for this year. Will try adding what ever looks dry enough. Have a eyed up a couple barkless elms that oughta dry out fast.
> 
> Fall projects are going to be put off. Just too much living in the way!
> 
> My son sent me this from his bait station bear cam.
> View attachment 756349
> 
> If gets that one he'll have a nice candidate for a full mount.


That thing is a hog for sure. Of all the aspects of heating with wood I hate stacking wood the most.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I'll tell you what, this cooler weather sure get's a guy's blood moving for wood cutting, camp fires, and hunting. I think we peaked out around 65 today with a stiff breeze to keep things cool.
> 
> I am going to try and knock down two cords of wood this Saturday through Monday and get them delivered, then I will only have another cord and half on my plate outside of my own supply. Would like to do 8 cords of boiler wood which shouldn't be too difficult between now and deer season.


That’s for sure! Love the the fall weather.


----------



## md1486

Nice scrounge today. I was taking a walk yesterday night with the baby and I saw this one street from home. She said take what you want and you can cut it in 16” right there. Sugar maple and beech. So nice rainy day playing with the saws .I got 2 full trailer loads. I guess it gonna be close to one full cord. Between 16” and 24” diameter trees.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Anybody here going to the Paul Bunyan Festival the first weekend in October? I have a full crew going, just wondering who might be there.


I will be but not sure what day. Depends on weather.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's my new saw for Steve's GTG

photo . 82 CC's gear drive. 31" bar


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Stacking is one of those meditative states. It sure beats picking off a wood pile under a foot of snow.
> 
> .



Stacking is a rather pleasant enterprise. re-stacking after a rick falls down is not. Just came in from a rick of oak that fell last week. Last year was the first year I ever lucked into oak. I did discover that due to the weight and rough bark one cannot pound a leaning rick back into shape. Looks like the next rick down the row will be falling sometime soon.


----------



## turnkey4099

Dahmer said:


> That thing is a hog for sure. Of all the aspects of heating with wood I hate stacking wood the most.



I like to stack while I _manually_ split. Split a chunk, stack, repeat. Not bad. With the hydraulic splitter it is 'split a bunch, then stack. That I do not like.


----------



## svk

Fall is coming. Took this pic on a walk at lunch.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah my hydrangea is about done. Rose bush is holding on better.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Brought home another load of limbs, 1 more load left then start on the trunk. Wayne really appreciates getting all this wood for helping. All he keeps saying is, “I’ve never had this much wood at one time in my life.”


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This is how my day went.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> This is how my day went.
> View attachment 756439


That sucks.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> This is how my day went.


What a drag . . .

Philbert


----------



## cat10ken

I fixed mine like that with a metal coffee can.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cat10ken said:


> I fixed mine like that with a metal coffee can.


Priced in town just a touch under $200. Found a seller on eBay from canukastan $40 I can do that. That vans not worth $200


----------



## svk

Well I spent a couple hours cutting brush from along our roadway tonight. The road is 3/4 mile long and if did nearly the first 1/4 mile (both sides) while my son pitched brush.

Used the 4218 and the 142. Dulled two chains hitting rocks and a steel culvert (oops) and threw a third chain hard that needs a little attention to a few links before it can be used again. The nice thing is I have several lo profile chains for these saws and most of them were cheap or free. I would have felt bad if I was wrecking good chains.

Tomorrow is Road Association work day but I wanted to get a good start today as I can only spare a couple hours tomorrow. I’m not really sure how many people will show tomorrow and as I may have mentioned, there’s a lot of grey hair amongst the ranks. Of the 13 homes/cabins on the road, I’m the youngest at 39, one guy in his early 40’s although he rarely is seen, two guys in their 50’s (one of which is partially handicapped) and the rest are 60-80 plus. One of the older guys is a carpenter though so he’s in good shape.


----------



## Cowboy254

Scrounged wattle in the firepit last night after sunset.


----------



## svk

Yeeooow my back is sore tonight! Bending over repeatedly to cut brush isn’t fun!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Yeeooow my back is sore tonight! Bending over repeatedly to cut brush isn’t fun!


Good excuse to buy a brush cutter. Feed that CAD!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounged wattle in the firepit last night after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 756491


Someone near a mates farm has sprayed a few hectares of juvenile wattle (about 8" DBH). It's got Kermit (my bilke S3 processor) written all over it. Just one problem - I might be selling kermit b/c haven't been using it enough. Why do these things always come along just as we change course? Murphy's law I guess.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, you can always delay the sale. Would there be any demand for wattle firewood? You'd have to discount it pretty steeply to sell it here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, you can always delay the sale. Would there be any demand for wattle firewood? You'd have to discount it pretty steeply to sell it here.


Mate, people will buy anything if the price is right, even if you tell 'em it crackles and spits sparks all over their carpet, they'll still buy it. Crazy but true. I once cleared an acre of old acacias and was surprised the guy I sold the firewood to had no problem selling it.

I don't really want to sell kermit, but really want to machine my own lumber into decking and flooring and can't afford to do both unless I go into debt and I've never borrowed money, even at todays low interest rates, for anything tree related. Seen too many people get into trouble. I need to win lotto tonight


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Yeeooow my back is sore tonight! Bending over repeatedly to cut brush isn’t fun!



I thought your were one of the younger guys???


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Good excuse to buy a brush cutter. Fred that CAD!
> 
> Philbert


A lot of this stuff is too big for a brush cutter. The last time it was trimmed to any consistency was when I was in school!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I thought your were one of the younger guys???


I haven’t done that kind of cutting in a long time!!! I can cut and split logs all day. Much easier lol. 

Powered by coffee and a handful of Aleve today.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Get it now and rent a skiddi and rotary brush hog every other year. I know grays aren't easily parted with a dollar but its not that bad and eco friendly if that's an issue. Otherwise a Tordon annually like the power line maintenance crew does helps and would probably get some of the poison ivy for good measure.


----------



## MNGuns

Pile getting bigger and orders keep coming...This is near max for this setup. Pulls it good but at times leaves you wishing for the dual rear wheels. Measured out as 2.5 cord.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Neil, it seems to be all on amongst assorted political puppets and pundits up there. Is the legal challenge going to be successful or are they going to have just two weeks before the brexit deadline to scupper a hard brexit?


----------



## Logger nate

Well not much wood scrounging today, my helper seems to have lost ambition..
Think she has it figured out, good day to relax
I was using my log tape to messure our new mostly free trailer 
and it wouldn’t rewind, might be time for a new one..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Since it’s time to start on the trunk of the red oak I figured I should get all the white oak out of the way and finally got it stacked to await splitting next year. All this came from 1 tree, rows are 4’-5’ high and 8 ‘ deep. This red oak while not as big trunk diameter is 50% longer so should get even more from it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Scrounged wattle in the firepit last night after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 756491


The expression “Go big or go home” seems to apply to your fires.


----------



## dancan

Here's a short "Derail Interlude" Lol

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...t-inlet-baddeck-army-museum-halifax-1.5264276


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Here's a short "Derail Interlude" Lol
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...t-inlet-baddeck-army-museum-halifax-1.5264276


We are a weird species. We can kill our own kind in large numbers but form an attachment to a goat that endures everything. That said, 90% of humans are worth less to me than 10% of dogs.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Hey Neil, it seems to be all on amongst assorted political puppets and pundits up there. Is the legal challenge going to be successful or are they going to have just two weeks before the brexit deadline to scupper a hard brexit?



No idea. my guess is we are crashing out though, the opposition don't have a plan, no alternative.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> No idea. my guess is we are crashing out though, the opposition don't have a plan, no alternative.


It's fascinating. Mostly though, it's great such times really expose who stands for what (if anything other than themselves or political survival). I can't help but wonder what Farage is making of all this.

Can anyone realistically see the Euro car manufacturers and even food producers and their respective countries, some of whom are influential EU member states, being prepared to take a massive haircut to teach Britain a lesson? I can't help but think project fear is overplaying their hand.


----------



## Leeroy

Scrounging ash.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Found a decent pin oak standing dead today. Have to wait to take it due to some equipment parked in the flight path. Not a huge tree but should be close to a cord.


----------



## MNGuns

sixonetonoffun said:


> Found a decent pin oak standing dead today. Have to wait to take it due to some equipment parked in the flight path. Not a huge tree but should be close to a cord.


It all adds up..I'm on the sniff all year long and you never know when one tree will turn into 100


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Took this one down today. Oak wilt trees. Cut it, split it and stacked it today. Hinge picture to critique.


----------



## KiwiBro

MNGuns said:


> It all adds up..I'm on the sniff all year long and you never know when one tree will turn into 100


It's like that where I cut - farmers get you in to do the one tree they aren't stoopid enough to try themselves and if you aren't an idjit and seem trustworthy they let you know about the "back 40" they are happy for you to get stuck into. Krafty buggers.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This outfit gets most of the bigger stuff around here. They can clear off more in 3 days than I can in 30. That yards full of logs now. About 3 miles from me.


----------



## MNGuns

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 756660
> This outfit gets most of the bigger stuff around here. They can clear off more in 3 days than I can in 30. That yards full of logs now. About 3 miles from me.


Looks like Rivard...If so he got started in firewood then chipping. I remember his place west of 65 full of chip. We all start somewhere

EDIT...Not Rivard..Reliable. Same story, started small. I've bought log from him.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Took this one down today. Oak wilt trees. Cut it, split it and stacked it today. Hinge picture to critique. View attachment 756656
> View attachment 756657
> View attachment 756658
> View attachment 756659


Looks like fun, and some great weather for it.
Are you asking us to critique your hinge.
Did if fall where you asked it to go? I typically make my back cut just above the notch or even with it.


----------



## svk

Update to the road work day, 7 men and 3 boys worked to get the 3/4 mile roadway cleared of brush. We had two trucks with dump trailers and filled approximately 18 heaped loads between the two of them. 

I was the only one who was willing to man the manual pole saw so the first 1/3 of the road has the limbs over the road trimmed as high as the saw could reach with pole extended. The rest of the road is brushed down to the bottom of the ditch or approximately 4’ back where the road is level with the land and as high as chainsaws could reach. 

We’ll set up another work day in the future to take the larger leaning/problem trees down as folks ran out of time and energy today after doing the brush. 

Now that the big project has been tackled, we can keep the sides mowed with a riding mower and hit the ditches with a weed wacker annually to prevent things from getting overgrown again. Talking to the other long term guys on the road, we think this had only been done once in the last 20 years so it was well overdue. 

Progress pic:



Done!



This stuff is the bomb for rehydration!



Earned the cheeseburger and fries today!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MNGuns said:


> Looks like Rivard...If so he got started in firewood then chipping. I remember his place west of 65 full of chip. We all start somewhere
> 
> EDIT...Not Rivard..Affordable. Same story, started small. I've bought log from him.


Had no idea who it was. A friend used them and had nothing but good to say. 

Friend of my dad's built that shop for his excavation business. Not sure if he retired or went belly up.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> The expression “Go big or go home” seems to apply to your fires.



a) There's an element of that. There are also equal parts of:
b) There's plenty of wattle, bark, Fiskars splitting junk, and,
c) She's still a bit on the cool side for sitting outside when the sun has gone down, so pile it up!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> A lot of this stuff is too big for a brush cutter. The last time it was trimmed to any consistency was when I was in school!!!


Last time I was in school, you were still in seed!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Looks like fun, and some great weather for it.
> Are you asking us to critique your hinge.
> Did if fall where you asked it to go? I typically make my back cut just above the notch or even with it.


Landed where it was targeted for. I back cut above and set a wedge in it, trying to use holding wood and not pinch the saw. If it goes where I want, it's a win for me. Do know loggers like them flush cut, but just a firewood hack here. Thanks for your input and be safe, Brett.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Landed where it was targeted for. I back cut above and set a wedge in it, trying to use holding wood and not pinch the saw. If it goes where I want, it's a win for me. Do know loggers like them flush cut, but just a firewood hack here. Thanks for your input and be safe, Brett.


Thats half the battle .
About 2" is typically the max I'd go, anything more makes it harder to wedge over.
Maybe others have different experience.
Have a great day .


----------



## rarefish383

Duce said:


> Landed where it was targeted for. I back cut above and set a wedge in it, trying to use holding wood and not pinch the saw. If it goes where I want, it's a win for me. Do know loggers like them flush cut, but just a firewood hack here. Thanks for your input and be safe, Brett.


One reason you don't want your back cut high, is if you come in a tad too far you don't have any hinge, and when you drive a wedge in it pushes the trunk forward and it will shoot off the stump forward, and the tree will fall dead backwards. If you bring your back cut in level with your notch, you can physically see how much hinge you have, and the trunk will "hinge" over as it should. If you are just a firewood hack, you should invest $65 in a half inch X 120 foot tag line. Put it as high up as you can get it and put a little tension on it. Then it's "pulling" with the notch, not "pushing" against it. Wedges work, tag lines work better. Wedges have more fails, tag lines have less fails.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Last time I was in school, you were still in seed!


Lol


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> One reason you don't want your back cut high, is if you come in a tad too far you don't have any hinge, and when you drive a wedge in it pushes the trunk forward and it will shoot off the stump forward, and the tree will fall dead backwards. If you bring your back cut in level with your notch, you can physically see how much hinge you have, and the trunk will "hinge" over as it should. If you are just a firewood hack, you should invest $65 in a half inch X 120 foot tag line. Put it as high up as you can get it and put a little tension on it. Then it's "pulling" with the notch, not "pushing" against it. Wedges work, tag lines work better. Wedges have more fails, tag lines have less fails.


Excellent advice. I pull any problem tree that doesn’t have a definite lean and could cause damage if it fell the wrong way.


----------



## svk

Well the coffee pot is getting low so I better fuel up the saw and head to the tops pile. Was planning to cut two cords today but they downgraded this afternoon to rain so I’ll probably only get one done. Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

rarefish383 said:


> One reason you don't want your back cut high, is if you come in a tad too far you don't have any hinge, and when you drive a wedge in it pushes the trunk forward and it will shoot off the stump forward, and the tree will fall dead backwards. If you bring your back cut in level with your notch, you can physically see how much hinge you have, and the trunk will "hinge" over as it should. If you are just a firewood hack, you should invest $65 in a half inch X 120 foot tag line. Put it as high up as you can get it and put a little tension on it. Then it's "pulling" with the notch, not "pushing" against it. Wedges work, tag lines work better. Wedges have more fails, tag lines have less fails.


Agree, if worried about fall direction I have 150 ft of low stretch 1/2 rope, 30 of wire rope, couple slings for around anchor tree and a rope-along. Throw bag and line, no climbing for me. Have always back cut higher than face cut, but do see yours and Bretts point. Never had one slip off, but than could be first time for everything. All view points are appreciated.


----------



## svk

With a little help loading from the wife and a couple of kids, I put up this cord of maple tops with a little bit of birch and oak in about three hours.

I’m on day two of drinking pedialyte in addition to water when I’m working. Makes a HUGE difference in the heat. The half quart bottles are a dollar from the dollar store. 

Funny thing I noticed-shaggy bark red maple turns punky sooner than smooth bark red maple. Go figure.


----------



## JustJeff

Back in the spring my wife's cousin called and said he had some wood for me from a tree they took down. I went and got 2 mounding pickup loads. Ground was so wet I didn't go back and then summer got in the way.... Today I went back and I am glad I had the trailer! 2 big loads and a half load I didn't take any pics of. Some Zogger wood in there as well. Worked the pp5020 and the ms460. His dog was a hoot between fetching the ball and the wood chipper. 













Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Duce said:


> Agree, if worried about fall direction I have 150 ft of low stretch 1/2 rope, 30 of wire rope, couple slings for around anchor tree and a rope-along. Throw bag and line, no climbing for me. Have always back cut higher than face cut, but do see yours and Bretts point. Never had one slip off, but than could be first time for everything. All view points are appreciated.


How's that rope-a-long work? I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

rarefish383 said:


> How's that rope-a-long work? I've always wanted to try one.


Works slick. You can run endless rope through it. Will not grip my low stretch rope, works best with 1/2 inch twisted rope. Purchased one with 25 foot of rope, easy to use and should have bought one long ago and forgot about the cable one.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Decided to go out in the woods and get this little jag of cherry I left last winter.


This was blocking my "road" out back.




So sawless... I hooked the oak windfall.




Pulled it out then went back to get my jag of cherry. Then on the way out I hooked another oak windfall near the first and made it to the back yard.




Nice unexpected bonus!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Decided to go out in the woods and get this little jag of cherry I left last winter.View attachment 756784
> 
> 
> This was blocking my "road" out back.
> 
> View attachment 756786
> 
> 
> So sawless... I hooked the oak windfall.
> 
> View attachment 756788
> 
> 
> Pulled it out then went back to get my jag of cherry. Then on the way out I hooked another oak windfall near the first and made it to the back yard.
> 
> View attachment 756789
> 
> 
> Nice unexpected bonus!


Looks like a nice day.
Wish I felt better, I would have went out and worked on splitting a bit more as well as cutting up a few small sticks of elm that need to be cleaned up. I also have a 10" or so box elder I pushed over that I want to get stripped and bucked up, but the kids have been enjoying playing on it lol.
That last branch looks like locust from here.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a nice day.
> Wish I felt better, I would have went out and worked on splitting a bit more as well as cutting up a few small sticks of elm that need to be cleaned up. I also have a 10" or so box elder I pushed over that I want to get stripped and bucked up, but the kids have been enjoying playing on it lol.
> That last branch looks like locust from here.


Hope ya get strong quickly!

This is just some lowly oak.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a nice day.


Really sticky sposed to be foggy later. Mosquitoes were still fiercely feeding on me. Won't be long though!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Must have been the same wind event blew the top out of this cherry. Pic sux but ya can see it snapped off and landed in a box elder. Cherry was spindly but had to be a 50 footer. 




No hurry to mess with this. Be quick n easy whenever. Be curious if there is much more damage.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Hope ya get strong quickly!
> 
> This is just some lowly oak.
> 
> View attachment 756808


Thanks, feeling better than this morning for sure.
Well oak still burns right .


sixonetonoffun said:


> Really sticky sposed to be foggy later. Mosquitoes were still fiercely feeding on me. Won't be long though!


Never got over 68 here today, supposed to be 79 tomorrow .


sixonetonoffun said:


> Must have been the same wind event blew the top out of this cherry. Pic sux but ya can see it snapped off and landed in a box elder. Cherry was spindly but had to be a 50 footer.
> 
> View attachment 756836
> 
> 
> No hurry to mess with this. Be quick n easy whenever. Be curious if there is much more damage.


I have a large red oak down in the woods behind the house, as well as another large branch that's stuck up high like that.
The plan is to leave them there for a long time as I have a lot of other wood, besides that red oak can dry out right where it is .


----------



## svk

Spend an hour and a half getting 4 chains back into shape after this weekend’s brushing and firewood cutting. Hit a couple more rocks today plus had to refurb the chain that hit the culvert on Friday night.


----------



## MustangMike

Went up to the cabin mid day yesterday and returned home late today (had to be at home yesterday morning). I brought up the second bench (Black Oak half round) and cut some wood.

The cabin now has furniture appropriate for a hunting cabin … Oak Table and two half round benches (one Oak, one Hickory). The table is a mix of Red + Black Oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Found this nice Black Cherry in the woods … sap wood rotted off but the rest of it mostly hard as a rock … almost petrified! Used the ATV and my log hauling device to get it down to the cabin, then my 044 finished the work! If dead Ash were in this shady location for this long, it would be totally punky! I also hauled out an Ash log (no pic).

This Cherry should burn great this year!


----------



## Jeffkrib

A couple of pics from last weekend in the Snowy Mountains, these are Sugar pines at Laurel hill




* 
*
And the Snow mountains highway above the tree line.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Back in the spring my wife's cousin called and said he had some wood for me from a tree they took down. I went and got 2 mounding pickup loads. Ground was so wet I didn't go back and then summer got in the way.... Today I went back and I am glad I had the trailer! 2 big loads and a half load I didn't take any pics of. Some Zogger wood in there as well. Worked the pp5020 and the ms460. His dog was a hoot between fetching the ball and the wood chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




What wood is that (apart from farwood)? Ash?



MustangMike said:


> Went up to the cabin mid day yesterday and returned home late today (had to be at home yesterday morning). I brought up the second bench (Black Oak half round) and cut some wood.
> 
> The cabin now has furniture appropriate for a hunting cabin … Oak Table and two half round benches (one Oak, one Hickory). The table is a mix of Red + Black Oak.



They came up great, Mike! Perfect for the hunting cabin.


----------



## dancan

Well , off to scrounge up some not spruce .
I'll leave this with you guys for more thread derail

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/will-watson-kristin-watson-family-bus-1.5256930


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> What wood is that (apart from farwood)? Ash?
> 
> 
> 
> They came up great, Mike! Perfect for the hunting cabin.


Mostly elm. Couple other small trees and limbs in there. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Pretty sore this morning after three days of cutting but once I get the juices flowing I’ll be fine. Plan to do one more cord of hardwood tops today.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , off to scrounge up some not spruce .
> I'll leave this with you guys for more thread derail
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/will-watson-kristin-watson-family-bus-1.5256930


They made it to Michigan to see his family too .


----------



## JustJeff

I've been a bad scrounger and haven't cleaned the chimney in two years. This is what came out of it. A small coffee cup of powdery soot. Season well, burn properly!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Feeling like Thor out here with my elixir.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Feeling like Thor out here with my elixir.
> 
> View attachment 756943


.


----------



## H-Ranch

2 loads this weekend, first is all highly valuable black walnut, second is mystery wood, white oak, cherry, ash, black locust, and sasafras. Would have had more white oak in the mix but I got stung on the butt so I'll wait until it's cold and the wasps become pedestrians before I collect the rest of it that is sitting on their nest.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Feeling like Thor out here with my elixir.
> 
> View attachment 756943



How's it taste? Maybe replace my red gatorade and Advil cocktails...


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> How's it taste? Maybe replace my red gatorade and Advil cocktails...


It’s like salty Gatorade. I usually get a headache when I work. No headaches at all this weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Electrolytes are important. I often mix a concoction of OJ, Cranberry (or Cran/Grape) and water. Taste good and works for me.

Potassium and Zinc are very important, just make sure you also include plenty of water or you will have other problems.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> It’s like salty Gatorade. I usually get a headache when I work. No headaches at all this weekend.



Lack of salt will make you light headed.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Here's the yield from the 2 oak branches yesterday. Tried splitting with the axe which was ok. If everything I cut was as straight grained as this I'd do it more often. Left a lot of em whole that I woulda broke in half normally just to dry faster. This all went on next year's stack so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## dancan

I've been using Electrolyte beverages for the last couple of years , I cut my Gatorade tyme stuff with 50% water .


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Electrolytes are important. I often mix a concoction of OJ, Cranberry (or Cran/Grape) and water. Taste good and works for me.
> 
> Potassium and Zinc are very important, just make sure you also include plenty of water or you will have other problems.


Someone told me this past week (who works construction) that magnesium is also important and will keep from getting leg cramps. She got an OTC calcium supplement with magnesium for that reason...

I always thought it was just potassium?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Big Sky here today sooooo ,,,




Off to get some more not spruce !
Jerry brought a saw or two 








We only dropped 1 new tree today , that little not spruce , I think it had dingle balls in top .
Had to pull him over with the tractor because of the wind .




One of the dingle ball trees was in a hard spot to pull up the hill at 16' so I cut it in half 











That chit stank , just rooster tail of black goo and slugs Lol


----------



## MNGuns

steved said:


> Someone told me this past week (who works construction) that magnesium is also important and will keep from getting leg cramps. She got an OTC calcium supplement with magnesium for that reason...
> 
> I always thought it was just potassium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Gotta get some as my legs can cramp up bad after a long day. Try to stay hydrated but still get em at night.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> Big Sky here today sooooo ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to get some more not spruce !
> Jerry brought a saw or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only dropped 1 new tree today , that little not spruce , I think it had dingle balls in top .
> Had to pull him over with the tractor because of the wind .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the dingle ball trees was in a hard spot to pull up the hill at 16' so I cut it in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chit stank , just rooster tail of black goo and slugs Lol


How did Jerry's stihls stack up against the Ryobi?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well , it was a whole day of haul up , up and down the hill , saw logs to one side and farwood to the other .
But , it was a great day !













We got a load in the trailer and a truck 










I guess we cheated loadin the last rounds Lol
We even scrounged up some parking curbs


----------



## dancan

M


JustJeff said:


> How did Jerry's stihls stack up against the Ryobi?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



More honk that the Ryobi but that was only after I hit a rock while blocking up some wood


----------



## dancan

BTW
Spruce


----------



## hamish

Gonna have to be alot more cut for this season. Most likely an addition on the shack too, my 8 year old moved in today


----------



## H-Ranch

Another 3/8 of a load tonight. Box elder... meh. But it's enough for a several days in shoulder season. And it's from a guy I work with that lives a couple miles away so I figure I should help him out by taking it off his hands.


----------



## KiwiBro

Is there anyone here that can start a goFundMe for Zogger? I tried today but NZ is not one of their supported countries so won't let me.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Is there anyone here that can start a goFundMe for Zogger? I tried today but NZ is not one of their supported countries so won't let me.


As mentioned, it’s not in the cards for me to do this fall otherwise I totally would have.


----------



## KiwiBro

Unless someone steps up, we are back to flicking things off and paypal-ing the $ to the Zog.

The other way might be people paypal me their raffle entry $ and I'll sort and send onto him. But i have only used my paypal for payments and would need someone to shoot me US$10 or so so I can check if pp try to convert it to NZD and deposit into my bank account automagically, which is not going to work out in this scenario.

Anyone? I promise to send it back after a wee while once the test is over.

Another thought - do we know if he is up to managing the raffle himself? If so, we can just pp him directly. Otherwise, and its perfectly understandable if he isn't up to it, that option also hits a dead end.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Unless someone steps up, we are back to flicking things off and paypal-ing the $ to the Zog.
> 
> The other way might be people paypal me their raffle entry $ and I'll sort and send onto him. But i have only used my paypal for payments and would need someone to shoot me US$10 or so so I can check if pp try to convert it to NZD and deposit into my bank account automagically, which is not going to work out in this scenario.
> 
> Anyone? I promise to send it back after a wee while once the test is over.
> 
> Another thought - do we know if he is up to managing the raffle himself? If so, we can just pp him directly. Otherwise, and its perfectly understandable if he isn't up to it, that option also hits a dead end.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## crowbuster

MNGuns said:


> Gotta get some as my legs can cramp up bad after a long day. Try to stay hydrated but still get em at night.



Look up a product called calm. powder or chewables. wife and I take it every nite.


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> Someone told me this past week (who works construction) that magnesium is also important . . .



Lick your pro saw?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

crowbuster said:


> Look up a product called calm. powder or chewables. wife and I take it every nite.


Looks like this could be a good cocktail. Probably have to start slow to avoid Montezuma's revenge.
*Natural Calm Magnesium Plus Calcium*


When I get bad leg cramps I take a couple potasium and aspirin/Tylenol as I walk it out. But this in hot water probably kicks in faster.


----------



## MustangMike

Magnesium can help reduce/prevent cramps, but don't take too much of it or you will be on the throne, and flush it from your system with water afterwards.

The trick is using the correct amount, because too much will play havoc with some of your organs or result in kidney stones.

It is generally for extreme workouts or very hot days when you sweat like crazy.

When I used to ride long distances (50-80 miles at a clip) with my friends I used to use Hammer - "Heed" + "Perpetuem" products with good results. Chocolate Milk is also supposed to provide excellent results … ditto beat juice. It is sort of try what you like and see what works for you. You simply could not ride that distance at that lever with just water.

Whenever I have OJ, Cranberry, CranGrape, Gatorade, etc I always cut it with about 50% water.


----------



## rarefish383

steved said:


> Someone told me this past week (who works construction) that magnesium is also important and will keep from getting leg cramps. She got an OTC calcium supplement with magnesium for that reason...
> 
> I always thought it was just potassium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've been plagued with leg cramps since high school. Wake up in the middle of the night with cramps in my hamstrings for half an hour. A couple years ago a fiend who runs 100 mile marathons and Iron Man events told me to try "Base Salt", it has Sodium, Potassium, Magnesium, Chloride, and about 30 trace elements. It comes in a vial with a flip top lid. You pop it open, lick your thumb, put your thumb on top of the vial and turn it upside down. What sticks to your thumb is a measured dose. Lick your thumb again. Runners take a dose every hour and bikers take a dose every 5 miles. I haven't had a cramp since I started using it. I asked my doctor about the salt and she said I had good blood pressure go ahead and use it. If you have blood pressure issues and salt restrictions you might want to check your doctor first.
https://www.baseperformance.com/products/base-electrolyte-salt-4-vials


----------



## rarefish383

I've been using Base Salt for over 2 years and have only used about 3 of the little vials full. Still have well over half of the tub left. so, one $29 tub will last several years. I'm not kidding, not a single cramp since I started using it.


----------



## dancan

When we cut this stump and tipped it over Jerry ran and threw a cinderblock under it as it started a slow roll .















We couldn't take a chance to do what Nate does to get rounds down to his truck Lol


----------



## svk

That base salt sounds interesting, will check it out. 

I’m just happy that I finally figured out my headache problem. 

I still need to try making electrolytes as highlighted in the “snake diet”. Sounds like a solution similar to what Joe is talking about.


----------



## MustangMike

That product looks great Joe … except for the trace amounts of arsenic and mercury! But I guess these things are hard to avoid in any natural product, including Tuna!


----------



## James Miller

MNGuns said:


> It all adds up..I'm on the sniff all year long and you never know when one tree will turn into 100


Offering to clean up one tree got me access to 27 acres 30 seconds from the house.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That product looks great Joe … except for the trace amounts of arsenic and mercury! But I guess these things are hard to avoid in any natural product, including Tuna!


Yep, you'll find them in the Himalayan salts too.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> When we cut this stump and tipped it over Jerry ran and threw a cinderblock under it as it started a slow roll .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We couldn't take a chance to do what Nate does to get rounds down to his truck Lol


That's funny.
I can see it hitting the fire hydrant and then causing a crazy accident looking like something from a movie.
Some nice looking wood, just takes forever to season.
What was that crap coming out of the tree . I've never seen one that looked like that.


----------



## 95custmz

For those of us that get leg cramps, I have found yellow mustard or pickle juice will stop the cramp immediately. I keep mustard packets in the truck for those hot days, when I seem to cramp up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

I've always used beer to combat cramps. Seems to work fine


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got to the boxelder FWIW!




Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.


----------



## MNGuns

95custmz said:


> For those of us that get leg cramps, I have found yellow mustard or pickle juice will stop the cramp immediately. I keep mustard packets in the truck for those hot days, when I seem to cramp up.



I been rubbing mustard on my leg for an hour now..you sure about this.????


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> For those of us that get leg cramps, I have found yellow mustard or pickle juice will stop the cramp immediately. I keep mustard packets in the truck for those hot days, when I seem to cramp up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use mustard too, pretty sure it's the turmeric in it. While the mustard does help and rather quick they're talking about prevention not treating the effects.
It has many healing properties many in or current society know nothing about.
You may find this tidbit interesting; many scholars believe that the gold the wise men brought to Jesus was actually Tumeric, they say at the time it was more expensive than the metal gold.


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> I been rubbing mustard on my leg for an hour now..you sure about this.????


Eat it lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

MNGuns said:


> I been rubbing mustard on my leg for an hour now..you sure about this.????







Jeffkrib said:


> A couple of pics from last weekend in the Snowy Mountains, these are Sugar pines at Laurel hill
> 
> View attachment 756878
> 
> 
> *
> *
> And the Snow mountains highway above the tree line.
> 
> View attachment 756879



That's a great pic from Laurel Hill, Jeff


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> That's a great pic from Laurel Hill, Jeff


I'm hoping he was joking.
One time we were out of mustard and my daughter asked if I wanted her to get the ketchup .


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> That's funny.
> I can see it hitting the fire hydrant and then causing a crazy accident looking like something from a movie.
> Some nice looking wood, just takes forever to season.
> What was that crap coming out of the tree . I've never seen one that looked like that.



It was a rot pocket of slug poop right where I cut it at 8'6" Lol

That would have been a bad scene , 4 lanes ...


----------



## JustJeff

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got to the boxelder FWIW!
> 
> View attachment 757100
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.


I know. I burn it too. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> It was a rot pocket of slug poop right where I cut it at 8'6" Lol
> 
> That would have been a bad scene , 4 lanes ...


That's gross .
Could have been, thank God it wasn't. What did you do with it, that's a heavy chunk of wood to get to the top.


----------



## dancan

We'll haul it up next trip plus cut another big stump.
I have a friend that can mill 36" so it will be some live edge slabs , make for some nice tables .


----------



## MustangMike

I just did a ride today, and ironically my drink schedule is a few gulps every 5 miles (number of gulps depending on the heat).

Joe, I presume that stuff can be mixed into your water bottle? I can not imagine that opening a vile of powder when you are going over 20 MPH will turn out too well!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

After supper just had time to split this and get er stacked in the shed.


----------



## Cowboy254

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got to the boxelder FWIW!
> 
> View attachment 757100
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.



A third the seasoning time though...


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got to the boxelder FWIW!
> 
> View attachment 757100
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.


Decent wood as long as you aren't downwind of the smoke


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I use mustard too, pretty sure it's the turmeric in it. While the mustard does help and rather quick they're talking about prevention not treating the effects.
> It has many healing properties many in or current society know nothing about.
> You may find this tidbit interesting; many scholars believe that the gold the wise men brought to Jesus was actually Tumeric, they say at the time it was more expensive than the metal gold.


Turmeric is good stuff. My uncle puts it in his mashed potatoes. Very good.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got to the boxelder FWIW!
> 
> View attachment 757100
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.


Heat is heat. I call the not so great stuff "weekend wood" - when I'm home during the day to keep feeding the stove.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> That product looks great Joe … except for the trace amounts of arsenic and mercury! But I guess these things are hard to avoid in any natural product, including Tuna!


That’s what I get for not reading the fine print!


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> I've always used beer to combat cramps. Seems to work fine


----------



## woodchip rookie

Do people call hackberry box elder? Or is that 2 different trees? cuz that looks like hackberry


----------



## cornfused

woodchip rookie said:


> Do people call hackberry box elder? Or is that 2 different trees? cuz that looks like hackberry


No they are totally different. The sure giveaway is the streaks of red in the box elder grain. Also bark and heartwood is different. The heartwood of the hackberry I've cut was dark where as box elder is normally very light colored with the telltale red streaks.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, my Cran/Grap juice has both Sodium and Potassium and my OJ has Sodium, Potassium and Magnesium! So I guess the "cocktail" I make for my water bottles is on the right track!

My cocktail also probably tastes a lot better than a most of those other things too! (OJ, Cran/Grape, Water).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> FYI, my Cran/Grap juice has both Sodium and Potassium and my OJ has Sodium, Potassium and Magnesium! So I guess the "cocktail" I make for my water bottles is on the right track!
> 
> My cocktail also probably tastes a lot better than a most of those other things too! (OJ, Cran/Grape, Water).


I must need more salt than the average person cause even sports drinks and juices do not prevent headaches like Pedialyte does. The one juice I really crave though is tomato juice.


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got to the boxelder FWIW!
> 
> View attachment 757100
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad but its every bit as much work as oak and half the btu's. Usually more brush. I just can't make myself throw it into a brushpile like so many do.



I got a bunch. Works good in the shoulder season for me or mixed in with the hard stuff for relights. I happily take it over aspen or basswood.


----------



## KiwiBro

In a former life as a marathon runner, I could easily sweat between a half and 3/4 a US gallon in the first hour (massive taper thereafter). The commercial stuff had way too much sugar, not tailored for me, and expensive when you go through gallons of the stuff every week. Because every body is different, I don't give out my recipe, but after about a year of trial and error I settled on a great concoction that worked for me in the long term - not just the immediate needs.

Not needed anymore though. I might be able to run a mile if my life depended on it but doubt I'll find out anytime soon.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> In a former life as a marathon runner, I could easily sweat between a half and 3/4 a US gallon in the first hour (massive taper thereafter). The commercial stuff had way too much sugar, not tailored for me, and expensive when you go through gallons of the stuff every week. Because every body is different, I don't give out my recipe, but after about a year of trial and error I settled on a great concoction that worked for me in the long term - not just the immediate needs.
> 
> Not needed anymore though. I might be able to run a mile if my life depended on it but doubt I'll find out anytime soon.


Can I ask if it was just minerals or contained juices/sugars too?


----------



## KiwiBro

Had sugars but nothing like commercial products available back then. At high intensities there wasn't much short term sugar uptake anyway. Body was somewhat proccupied with other tasks


----------



## KiwiBro

Holey heck, Neil. No-brexit, no snap election!
What's next for the rudderless ship?
Please say it's hanging a few hundred 'representatives' from the nearest lampposts.
Boris has to go grovel to the EU for an extension? Which they will likely refuse or will they allow it and hope an election brings a leadership that doesn't want a brexit?

Corbyn and cohorts waiting until after the deadline to agree to an election?

Farage rubbing his hands with glee?
May's deal stands, subsequent election sees conservatives back in only to not honor the deal? Corbyn becomes PM and honors a deal they didn't want just a few months earlier?

Wow.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got another bucket split n stacked haven't run out of space yet. But its gonna be close!


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, nothing is loonier that what is going on over here. A Country that became the envy of the world through Capitalism, and most of the current candidates want Socialism!!!

And widespread homelessness and violence in some of the once greatest/richest Cities in the world.

Seems like Civilization is in reverse … hope it does not continue for too long, but I'm not real optimistic!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Canada has 3 of the top 10 cities to live in. We don't make the top 10. I think its rigged. What's not to love here?


----------



## JustJeff

I've lived in several cities, both here in Canada and in Murica. Don't see what all the fuss is about. I like the country and being able to fart without your neighbors hearing it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Hey, nothing is loonier that what is going on over here. A Country that became the envy of the world through Capitalism, and most of the current candidates want Socialism!!!
> 
> And widespread homelessness and violence in some of the once greatest/richest Cities in the world.
> 
> Seems like Civilization is in reverse … hope it does not continue for too long, but I'm not real optimistic!


Gotta wonder if we are all just powerless pawns in a game played by the very elite who want disorder and chaos until we are begging for a new world order....

Who really knows.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Off topic. 
I ordered some of the Natural Calm plus. That and Whey protein. Gonna test it on my dad. His legs are starting to atrophy. He does PT exercises then can't sleep for the cramps... Then skips exercises. Bad cycle to be in!

Does take tablets of cal/mag but this may absorb better. Worth a hail Mary shot. Easier to take since he also has Barrets esophagus so those big tablets are a choke hazard!

End off topic


----------



## MustangMike

Best of luck with your Dad!!!


----------



## crowbuster

awesome. Don't over do it starting out, it will send you to the bathroom on the run ! teaspoon of so maybe to start. But everybody is different. Keep us posted please, good luck.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, nothing is loonier that what is going on over here. A Country that became the envy of the world through Capitalism, and most of the current candidates want Socialism!!!
> 
> And widespread homelessness and violence in some of the once greatest/richest Cities in the world.
> 
> Seems like Civilization is in reverse … hope it does not continue for too long, but I'm not real optimistic!


So true. It’s sickening what those loons want to do to this country.


There’s a meme I’ve seen that sums it up but here’s the gist:

Hard times make strong men

Strong men make great times

Great times make weak men

Weak men make hard times


----------



## Benjo

MustangMike said:


> Hey, nothing is loonier that what is going on over here. A Country that became the envy of the world through Capitalism, and most of the current candidates want Socialism!!!
> 
> And widespread homelessness and violence in some of the once greatest/richest Cities in the world.
> 
> Seems like Civilization is in reverse … hope it does not continue for too long, but I'm not real optimistic!


Don't want to run too far down the political rabbit warren, but don't be afraid of the term "socialism." No major candidate is proposing the elimination of capitalism, and of course we already have many aspects of socialism in America. Social security and medicare are incredibly popular, so much so that no candidate would dare mention disturbing them. SS, for example, was put in place by a conservative government, and is based on a 19th century German system. It's a socialist program, and it's been a massive success. It will require some work to keep it from veering off course by the time I can collect, but its a great example of why the word shouldn't scare anyone, even if you oppose it.


----------



## Logger nate

Well daughter and granddaughter went home Sunday so got up early Monday morning to scrounge some wood and spend time outside, I was getting cabin fever, or at least town fever!
I had spotted a nice red fir awhile back but had been avoiding it because of the brush
a little brush cutting with the 550 and it wasn’t bad
(550 is hiding to the left) worked on getting the Makita broke in and testing the good for milling muffler mod
Looked like it would be easy to split, it wasn’t, so the ported 7900 got to make some noodles 
had some rim rot but still pretty good wood. 
Archery season is open so went up the road another mile to the pass and looked for elk sign, didn’t see much. 
Took my bow for a ride on my motorcycle when I got back, beautiful day


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Holey heck, Neil. No-brexit, no snap election!
> What's next for the rudderless ship?
> Please say it's hanging a few hundred 'representatives' from the nearest lampposts.
> Boris has to go grovel to the EU for an extension? Which they will likely refuse or will they allow it and hope an election brings a leadership that doesn't want a brexit?
> 
> Corbyn and cohorts waiting until after the deadline to agree to an election?
> 
> Farage rubbing his hands with glee?
> May's deal stands, subsequent election sees conservatives back in only to not honor the deal? Corbyn becomes PM and honors a deal they didn't want just a few months earlier?
> 
> Wow.



I reckon they're screwed. Bojo's big threat to the EU to stop them being jerks was to threaten give them the finger and walk away with 'no deal' (which I actually think would probably work out best in the medium and longer term, after a likely rocky start). But now? Great move Parliament, force Britain to negotiate from a position of weakness. Imbeciles. By the way, parliamentarians - you gave your people a referendum and your people voted to leave the EU. Any chance of actually carrying out your end of the bargain?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> So true. It’s sickening what those loons want to do to this country.
> 
> 
> There’s a meme I’ve seen that sums it up but here’s the gist:
> 
> Hard times make strong men
> 
> Strong men make great times
> 
> Great times make weak men
> 
> Weak men make hard times


Here's one that has some meaning with the events that recently took place .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Well daughter and granddaughter went home Sunday so got up early Monday morning to scrounge some wood and spend time outside, I was getting cabin fever, or at least town fever!
> I had spotted a nice red fir awhile back but had been avoiding it because of the brushView attachment 757376
> a little brush cutting with the 550 and it wasn’t badView attachment 757377
> (550 is hiding to the left) worked on getting the Makita broke in and testing the good for milling muffler modView attachment 757378
> Looked like it would be easy to split, it wasn’t, so the ported 7900 got to make some noodles View attachment 757379
> had some rim rot but still pretty good wood. View attachment 757380
> Archery season is open so went up the road another mile to the pass and looked for elk sign, didn’t see much.
> Took my bow for a ride on my motorcycle when I got back, beautiful dayView attachment 757381


Gotta be half billy goat to work on those slopes, but at least gravity is your friend getting the rounds to the trailer .
How you liking the new saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

As I said kiwi, there is no alternative plan. Train wreck.


----------



## MustangMike

Benjo said:


> Don't want to run too far down the political rabbit warren, but don't be afraid of the term "socialism." No major candidate is proposing the elimination of capitalism, and of course we already have many aspects of socialism in America. Social security and medicare are incredibly popular, so much so that no candidate would dare mention disturbing them. SS, for example, was put in place by a conservative government, and is based on a 19th century German system. It's a socialist program, and it's been a massive success. It will require some work to keep it from veering off course by the time I can collect, but its a great example of why the word shouldn't scare anyone, even if you oppose it.



You may be selling, but I'm not buying! If I had the money I put into SS in my 401 K, I would be much better off. Also, the system is scheduled to go broke, and no one wants to fix it … such a deal!!!

Also, have you noticed, since we have all this Medical Ins now, we are no longer #1 in Medicine like we used to be … think about it. There are no free lunches. Our current medical system is wasteful, inefficient, and sucks.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Gotta be half billy goat to work on those slopes, but at least gravity is your friend getting the rounds to the trailer .
> How you liking the new saw.


Morning Brett, hope your feeling better. Yeah it helps, the trick is getting them to stop once they get to the road, lol. 
I like it a lot, I do prefer auto tune but I like the simplicity of these and the price was better. Really like the torque. Muffler mod works good, only time I don’t like it is making humbolt undercut it blows exhaust at ya more, but will probably see more time milling and noodling so should work well. And front of saw is still clean so far.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Morning Brett, hope your feeling better. Yeah it helps, the trick is getting them to stop once they get to the road, lol.
> I like it a lot, I do prefer auto tune but I like the simplicity of these and the price was better. Really like the torque. Muffler mod works good, only time I don’t like it is making humbolt undercut it blows exhaust at ya more, but will probably see more time milling and noodling so should work well. And front of saw is still clean so far.


Good morning Nate. I am feeling a good bit better, thanks .
I bet, that's good amount of weight causing down that hill . Ever let one go and then see a vehicle coming.
Good thing you don't make those humbolts very often . Does it feel like it's picking up some power. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad on the front, maybe you can go back and let them know it's not.


----------



## svk

Just got home from work. Tempted to run to the cabin for a load of wood so I can be home for the football game.


----------



## svk

Halfway to the cabin and it’s sprinkling. Wasn’t supposed to rain till this evening. But I’m committed now lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Morning Brett, hope your feeling better. Yeah it helps, the trick is getting them to stop once they get to the road, lol.
> I like it a lot, I do prefer auto tune but I like the simplicity of these and the price was better. Really like the torque. Muffler mod works good, only time I don’t like it is making humbolt undercut it blows exhaust at ya more, but will probably see more time milling and noodling so should work well. And front of saw is still clean so far.



I like to start my humbolt by bore cutting at the top and cut down, much easier to control the saw that way. I dunno if that is an approved or even a safe way to do it though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Here's one that has some meaning with the events that recently took place .
> View attachment 757404


And for those want a bigger government, one of our founding fathers idea on that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

And one more for more government.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Nate. I am feeling a good bit better, thanks .
> I bet, that's good amount of weight causing down that hill . Ever let one go and then see a vehicle coming.
> Good thing you don't make those humbolts very often . Does it feel like it's picking up some power. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad on the front, maybe you can go back and let them know it's not.


Good! Glad your better, no fun being sick. 
Yeah I’m on 3rd tank, seems to have picked up some, not bad now, I’m sure it will gain more.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@Logger nate Your pics make me want to move in a heartbeat but by mistake awhile back I showed my wife a couple of your snow pics. Ain’t no way now.


----------



## KiwiBro

Well, I think Boris must have a plan so cunning you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel. He has cleared the decks of dissenting party members, exposed the opposition, and hasn't yet alienated Farage and co. I'm thinking nobody could have been so inadvertently destructive or incompetent. Instead, he must have an ace up his sleeve he'll pull out exactly when needed.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Just got home from work. Tempted to run to the cabin for a load of wood so I can be home for the football game.


Don't forget you're elixir or you may regret it later .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Don't forget you're elixir or you may regret it later .


In hand my friend!


----------



## svk

Truck loaded, trailer halfway loaded. Not bad for an hour and 45 by myself.


----------



## svk

Ooh...a virgin rummage sale chain.

I’ll “spay” it and remove the bumpers before I sharpen it next time.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Truck loaded, trailer halfway loaded. Not bad for an hour and 45 by myself.
> 
> View attachment 757574
> View attachment 757575


Heck yeah .
Is that a cat or a coon just above the trailer .


----------



## svk

What’s the adage... dime for .050, penny for .058, nickel for .063? Too bad they don’t make .058 low profile lol. 

This is a Trilink bar with about 20 cords through it. Certainly wearing much faster that other brands but I paid 14 bucks for the bar and chain so can’t complain!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Heck yeah .
> Is that a cat or a coon just above the trailer .


An aspen stump stuck in the sawdust pile.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ooh...a virgin rummage sale chain.
> 
> I’ll “spay” it and remove the bumpers before I sharpen it next time.
> 
> View attachment 757576


That's nice, gotta like those.

If anyone wants any 3/8 x 20 rental chains let me know, I'm not grinding the bumpers on all of them .
They're very "sharky", got a few extras, most have very little use on them.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> An aspen stump stuck in the sawdust pile.


LOL.


svk said:


> What’s the adage... dime for .050, penny for .058, nickel for .063? Too bad they don’t make .058 low profile lol.
> 
> This is a Trilink bar with about 20 cords through it. Certainly wearing much faster that other brands but I paid 14 bucks for the bar and chain so can’t complain!
> 
> View attachment 757579


I don't know about that adage, I eyeball them unless I'm shipping one out, wouldn't want to get it wrong then.
Time for an 063 chain.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's nice, gotta like those.
> 
> If anyone wants any 3/8 x 20 rental chains let me know, I'm not grinding the bumpers on all of them .
> They're very "sharky", got a few extras, most have very little use on them.
> View attachment 757580


Ooh I spy some “tri-bumper” in there. Three times the fun!!!


----------



## svk

Starting on boiler wood for myself. 

Pine, birch, maple with a few pieces of oak. 

Planning to do 7 more loads like this yet this fall.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ooh I spy some “tri-bumper” in there. Three times the fun!!!


Lots of grinding, but they are great for sticking in the dirt on roots and such.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Last of the limbs came home tonight. Start on the trunk tomorrow. That’s the 84 year old that likes to go, Wayne. I’ll try and remember to get pics tomorrow if he runs a 7900.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 757590
> View attachment 757591
> Last of the limbs came home tonight. Start on the trunk tomorrow. That’s the 84 year old that likes to go, Wayne. I’ll try and remember to get pics tomorrow if he runs a 7900.


Nice looking load. Hope you're not working him to hard lol.
Did you leave anything there to put underneath it when you knock the branches off the bottom. I like to stuff a few pieces under the stem to hold it up as I'm bucking it. It serves a couple purposes; one it keeps it off the ground so I don't have to bend over as much, and two it keeps my chains out of the dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Nice looking load. Hope you're not working him to hard lol.
> Did you leave anything there to put underneath it when you knock the branches off the bottom. I like to stuff a few pieces under the stem to hold it up as I'm bucking it. It serves a couple purposes; one it keeps it off the ground so I don't have to bend over as much, and two it keeps my chains out of the dirt.


Ism going to put something under it but it’s still attached at the rootball. Hoping it stays up, last one did.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

3rd load today and last of the box elder I have cut up. Still a couple down the hole so may get to it...





Almost filled in there.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Ism going to put something under it but it’s still attached at the rootball. Hoping it stays up, last one did.


Watch for the rootball. They often set back up as you take off weight from the trunk.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Ism going to put something under it but it’s still attached at the rootball. Hoping it stays up, last one did.


That would be great if it did. That is a lot of weight hanging out there.
Was the last one at the same property.
I just never trust them to do what I expect, that doesn't mean I don't go after getting it done, I'm just cautious about it.
There was a pretty experienced cutter in the next town south of me who died cutting up a large tree, snipped a branch and the thing rolled right up on him, very sad. He was a huge saw collector and he also sharpened chains for many people so he was know by many .
We all gotta be careful out there .


----------



## dancan

Well , 







I've gotten a few texts from some buddies to see if I could stop by on my way home tomorrow night to drop a couple of trees .
Looks like rock and roll here on Saturday .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few texts from some buddies to see if I could stop by on my way home tomorrow night to drop a couple of trees .
> Looks like rock and roll here on Saturday .


And rock and roll for you before then.
You just might get some more slug wood .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Watch for the rootball. They often set back up as you take off weight from the trunk.


I’m paranoid about them standing up. Had a sassafras do that, got to about 10’ from the rootball and it stood up FAST, scared me how fast it happened. I’m gonna take the whole trunk off the rootball first, drive a couple wedges in as I cut down. This tree is on a different property.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I’m paranoid about them standing up. Had a sassafras do that, got to about 10’ from the rootball and it stood up FAST, scared me how fast it happened. I’m gonna take the whole trunk off the rootball first, drive a couple wedges in as I cut down. This tree is on a different property.


I had one stand up when my kids were playing nearby. I warn everyone, even people who I assume already know!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I had one stand up when my kids were playing nearby. I warn everyone, even people who I assume already know!!


Common sense advice doesn’t offend me.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I’m paranoid about them standing up. Had a sassafras do that, got to about 10’ from the rootball and it stood up FAST, scared me how fast it happened. I’m gonna take the whole trunk off the rootball first, drive a couple wedges in as I cut down. This tree is on a different property.


How long had the sassafras been down for. I've never had one stand up that was down for quite a while.
Ever seen that video of the guy getting tossed into the lake at a golf course when one stood up, they were making bets on if he would go that far or not lol.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Common sense advice doesn’t offend me.


Does mine.


----------



## KiwiBro

Could I make this project any more difficult, question my own sanity more?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> How long had the sassafras been down for. I've never had one stand up that was down for quite a while.
> Ever seen that video of the guy getting tossed into the lake at a golf course when one stood up, they were making bets on if he would go that far or not lol.


The sassafras came down during a storm into the yard so it had only been down say 12 hours. This oak has been down over a month.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Could I make this project any more difficult, question my own sanity more?
> View attachment 757607


Looks impressive.


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I went up to the cabin today, I had previously identified a carpenter ant problem, so we gave the cabin the treatment (takes 4 hours with all doors and windows closed, is supposed to kill everything, including mold). We also put out Ant traps, and sprayed bug killer into the cracks.

Then we repaired a gutter downspout that came off. I think the additional moisture from the missing downspout contributed to the insect problem (they all like moisture).

So during those 4 hours we used the ATV to bring 2 Ash and 4 Cherry logs down, and then we cut them up.

I let Harold run a few of my saws, and he was really impressed with my 462!


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> I like to start my humbolt by bore cutting at the top and cut down, much easier to control the saw that way. I dunno if that is an approved or even a safe way to do it though.


Thanks, I actually forgot about that method. I’ve done that before and it was a little harder for me to match my cuts up, might have to try it again though.



Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate Your pics make me want to move in a heartbeat but by mistake awhile back I showed my wife a couple of your snow pics. Ain’t no way now.


Lol, we don’t get much snow..


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Always wanted one of those Tuckers but Damn they be proud of them critters.


----------



## svk

About 8 miles from the cabin I hear WHAM under my fender. WTH. Didn’t see anything in the road. 

Made it another ten miles and tire was flat. Sheriff stopped to make sure I was ok and talked to him while I changed the tire. Very obvious puncture in the tread and a circle around it. No idea what I hit. 

Luckily I kept my tire in the box and not buried in wood!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Hey, nothing is loonier that what is going on over here. A Country that became the envy of the world through Capitalism, and most of the current candidates want Socialism!!!
> 
> And widespread homelessness and violence in some of the once greatest/richest Cities in the world.
> 
> Seems like Civilization is in reverse … hope it does not continue for too long, but I'm not real optimistic!


Like watching the movie idiocracy in real life.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> About 8 miles from the cabin I hear WHAM under my fender. WTH. Didn’t see anything in the road.
> 
> Made it another ten miles and tire was flat. Sheriff stopped to make sure I was ok and talked to him while I changed the tire. Very obvious puncture in the tread and a circle around it. No idea what I hit.
> 
> Luckily I kept my tire in the box and not buried in wood!
> 
> View attachment 757637


Sure hope it works out as well as the trailer tire .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> About 8 miles from the cabin I hear WHAM under my fender. WTH. Didn’t see anything in the road.
> 
> Made it another ten miles and tire was flat. Sheriff stopped to make sure I was ok and talked to him while I changed the tire. Very obvious puncture in the tread and a circle around it. No idea what I hit.
> 
> Luckily I kept my tire in the box and not buried in wood!
> 
> View attachment 757637


Seems like you've had your fair share of tire work lately. 

Did you see on the news where around Big Lake/Monticello someone was appearently tossing dry wall screws all around the area roads?


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seems like you've had your fair share of tire work lately.
> 
> Did you see on the news where around Big Lake/Monticello someone was appearently tossing dry wall screws all around the area roads?


I did not see that, that’s sickening!

I’ve had more tire issues in the past year than ever! I think I blew three of the tires that came on the wood hauler when I bought it (they were older tires with low miles), several more flats on it, at least two flats on my wife’s suburban, and that punctured tire on the trailer!!! And not a function of just picking up rocks, had a couple nails and a couple of valve stem failures too.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seems like you've had your fair share of tire work lately.
> 
> Did you see on the news where around Big Lake/Monticello someone was appearently tossing dry wall screws all around the area roads?


Local tire dealer? Window dealers just pass out bb guns.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Hmm could be. I have known at least 1 locksmith who gave kids a few bucks and several tubes of superglue in slow times. Well more like when he lost 1 too many card games.


----------



## dancan

Well , my friend's patio is now out of any tree's range and more firewood for me 

But ,,,







The high winds and brushfires are heading right towards me , ffs .


----------



## svk

Here’s the puncture. Not sure what it was but clearly was circular with a center stud and wailed off my floorboards with authority.


----------



## svk

Well we made the hour and 40 minute trip over to the Lost 40. Pretty neat to walk through virgin timber just like the pioneers did. Big white and Norway pine. I’d seen big white pine sporadically over the state but these were larger and more plentiful. The Norway pine were much larger than I’ve seen, looked more like the big pines that grow out west.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Met a tree guy the other day at work. He came in looking for fuel line for his basket case 200T he just acquired. Told him I take free wood, and he said come over with a trailer. 2 reasonable loads with my buddies truck and 16' dump trailer later, I've got wood! Looks to be norway maple on the right, and mostly ash with some kind of ornamental cherry (I'm guessing) on the left. 
There is a little raw oak flooring in there I took as well. Should burn great!


----------



## panolo

Duce said:


> Local tire dealer? Window dealers just pass out bb guns.



No angry ex boyfriend trying to punctures tires of the dudes going over to his ex GF's house.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Here’s the puncture. Not sure what it was but clearly was circular with a center stud and wailed off my floorboards with authority.
> 
> View attachment 757871



Cap nail or a snowmobile stud.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Cap nail or a snowmobile stud.


I’ll keep an eye out or I’ll probably hit the ****ing thing again. I know the general area where it bounced off my floorboards.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Flint Mitch said:


> Met a tree guy the other day at work. He came in looking for fuel line for his basket case 200T he just acquired. Told him I take free wood, and he said come over with a trailer. 2 reasonable loads with my buddies truck and 16' dump trailer later, I've got wood! Looks to be norway maple on the right, and mostly ash with some kind of ornamental cherry (I'm guessing) on the left.
> There is a little raw oak flooring in there I took as well. Should burn great!


If you look closely you can see my neighbor Larry's 1991 Dodge Caravan in the background. It's pretty clean!


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> Met a tree guy the other day at work. He came in looking for fuel line for his basket case 200T he just acquired. Told him I take free wood, and he said come over with a trailer. 2 reasonable loads with my buddies truck and 16' dump trailer later, I've got wood! Looks to be norway maple on the right, and mostly ash with some kind of ornamental cherry (I'm guessing) on the left.
> There is a little raw oak flooring in there I took as well. Should burn great!


That's awesome Mitch .
Now can you tell him I take basket case 200t's .
Where you working now.


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> If you look closely you can see my neighbor Larry's 1991 Dodge Caravan in the background. It's pretty clean!


My buddy had an older caravan, there were a couple spinny things I think on the roof in the front that he didn't know what they did, I couldn't leave it alone, iirc they opened the rear side windows. That was a long time ago.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well we made the hour and 40 minute trip over to the Lost 40. Pretty neat to walk through virgin timber just like the pioneers did. Big white and Norway pine. I’d seen big white pine sporadically over the state but these were larger and more plentiful. The Norway pine were much larger than I’ve seen, looked more like the big pines that grow out west.
> 
> View attachment 757872
> View attachment 757873
> View attachment 757874
> View attachment 757875
> View attachment 757876
> View attachment 757877


Majestic!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint Mitch

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome Mitch .
> Now can you tell him I take basket case 200t's [emoji23].
> Where you working now.


I'm a manager at an Ace Hardware. Not bad so far!

Said he paid $125 for it. Needed piston, rings and a jug cleaning. Wouldn't sell it to me!


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> I'm a manager at an Ace Hardware. Not bad so far!
> 
> Said he paid $125 for it. Needed piston, rings and a jug cleaning. Wouldn't sell it to me!


That's great, I didn't know, congrats .


----------



## Flint Mitch

Flint Mitch said:


> I'm a manager at an Ace Hardware. Not bad so far!
> 
> Said he paid $125 for it. Needed piston, rings and a jug cleaning. Wouldn't sell it to me!


We are a Stihl dealer but only the battery stuff. Won't let me order anything. I do get 20% off the stuff we sell


----------



## chipper1

Flint Mitch said:


> We are a Stihl dealer but only the battery stuff. Won't let me order anything. I do get 20% off the stuff we sell


Wonder if you could use the discount at other Ace Hardwares?
If you get any used up stihl chains don't throw them away, get in touch and I'll tell you why.


----------



## KiwiBro




----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 757904


Love the dovetail color contrasts.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

No scrounging today. Briskets.


----------



## JustJeff

I am done! Got my 10 racks filled under the deck for this winter. Feels good to have that task done early.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Here’s the puncture. Not sure what it was but clearly was circular with a center stud and wailed off my floorboards with authority.
> 
> View attachment 757871



https://images.app.goo.gl/hjghZbFDEa9jWiYs6 Probably, one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> I am done! Got my 10 racks filled under the deck for this winter. Feels good to have that task done early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



How much wood? About 3 cord? Looks good [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dont think so. Plastic would not have made that mark in the tire.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Dont think so. Plastic would not have made that mark in the tire.


Plus the ribbed nail wouldn’t have flew out, especially with any force.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I am done! Got my 10 racks filled under the deck for this winter. Feels good to have that task done early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice work Jeff .
You already have a good amount ready to split for next yr too don't you.
We're getting some great weather here for working wood. Wish I felt better, I'd be tearing it up myself, but I'm happy to have gotten something done and under the woodshed for the first time . I'll need to get some lights out there for this winter.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> How much wood? About 3 cord? Looks good [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is just over 4 up to 5 if they are 16" pieces.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hard to get a good pic the way I have it scattered. 15 cords split and stacked, another 4-5 cords waiting to be split and stacked, that will happen next year. Usually use 5 cords a year so the wood waiting to be split won’t used until 2022. Probably bring home another 4 cords of oak. All sitting on plastic pallets and I’ll cover the top of all the split wood with tarps.


----------



## JustJeff

The racks are 4x8 so a facecord each. 3.33333333... full cord. Lol. I burn between 7.5 and 9 of these racks depending on the winter

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Interesting morning. Just had 3 state cop cars and 3 local municipality cop cars go flying down my country road with lights chasing a red crotch rocket. Guy on the crotch rocket was in for a surprise when he got to the end of the road, it is a T and the top of the T was was fresh tar and chipped yesterday. I don’t think he made the turn very well, sirens sounded off about the time they got to the T.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> The racks are 4x8 so a facecord each. 3.33333333... full cord. Lol. I burn between 7.5 and 9 of these racks depending on the winter
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I was way off, I though the bottom boards were at least 10' .
At least I got the first wrong of the day out of the way .


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Interesting morning. Just had 3 state cop cars and 3 local municipality cop cars go flying down my country road with lights chasing a red crotch rocket. Guy on the crotch rocket was in for a surprise when he got to the end of the road, it is a T and the top of the T was was fresh tar and chipped yesterday. I don’t think he made the turn very well, sirens sounded off about the time they got to the T.


Bad boys bad boys whatcha gonna do when they come for you.

Two nights ago there was a (sort of) high speed chase south of here. 42 year old woman ran west on the 4 lane for about 15 miles in a small suv, jumped the ditch and ran back to where the chase started before they got her stopped. Raining and speeds over 90 mph. IMO cops give these people too much leeway these days. If someone fails to pull over after more than a couple minutes, they should be employing spike strips and/or PIT maneuver in a safe empty area to prevent them from going into residential area. 

Just watched a video last night where cops chased a little Toyota into a plowed field. Had they suburban right next to it at slow speed and squads behind it. They went through at least a half mile of field and back into residential area and several more miles of high speed chase. Ram the bastard in the field and be done eight them!!!!


----------



## svk

Our beautiful calico went to heaven last night at the age of 18 years and 4 months. Sad to say goodbye but she certainly lived a long full life, including visits to 32 states.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Sometimes we think we have it rough cutting wood. Great video. Sorry if you’ve seen it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@KiwiBro really want to question your sanity making joints? That’s woodworking, not weed.


----------



## svk

Back at it today, just doing boiler wood so no splitting necessary. This will be my 4th cord of wood in 7 days, will be taking a break till next weekend after this. 



Funny how much a new chain stretches after the first 2 tanks of fuel. 



New flavor


----------



## svk

These pine uglies were in my way so now they’ll be heat too.


----------



## svk

Fourth garter of the day. They really like pine bark.


----------



## svk

Done


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> @KiwiBro really want to question your sanity making joints? That’s woodworking, not weed.



Is that a stronger joint than a traditional dovetail? I just marvel at the skills and experience needed to knock out perfect crazy joints.

There's a guy on youtube that does a 'joint of the week' video each week. Love his stuff, he's pretty sensible with it most times.

On the milling section here there is a thread of what people have made with their milled timber. A poster on there, username bmac or the like, does some fantastic hand-made dovetails and projects.

I, probably because being an incompetent hack revelling in mediocrity, tend towards clean, simple, but strong joints. The tricky joints are like that gorgeous red head you tried dating in your younger years. Beautiful but her and her equally stunning mother turns you loco if you spend too much time around or chasing them.

The only reason that joint I posted a pic of recently is so busy with all the inlays, is because I stuffed up way back in the design stage, changed my mind and a cascading litany of stuff-ups and poor decisions ensued, making the whole thing more busy than it should have been. I was pretty much one stuff up away from firewood by the time I made it out of that rabbit hole.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I am done! Got my 10 racks filled under the deck for this winter. Feels good to have that task done early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Good work. I put 6 cord between the wood shed and the back porch. Moving that much is not a pleasant job if don all at once so I do a couple loads every few days most of the summer. I am down to the last 3/4 cord to fit into the porch.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Our beautiful calico went to heaven last night at the age of 18 years and 4 months. Sad to say goodbye but she certainly lived a long full life, including visits to 32 states.
> 
> View attachment 758026


Sorry to hear of the passing of your long time companion @svk We have had to say goodbye to a number of our furry friends over the years and it was never easy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

A day well spent.


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...ectricity-ahead-of-hurricane-dorian-1.5274741

I'm up on my genny .
We took a hit but not as bad as it could have been .
We'll see what tomorrow daylight brings us .


----------



## svk

In case you guys were wondering what happened to gunny

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...n-imbesiles-on-this-site.335150/#post-6993710


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> In case you guys were wondering what happened to gunny
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...n-imbesiles-on-this-site.335150/#post-6993710


If there was ever a strong argument for gun control...


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Our beautiful calico went to heaven last night at the age of 18 years and 4 months. Sad to say goodbye but she certainly lived a long full life, including visits to 32 states.
> 
> View attachment 758026





Sorry to hear that, mate. It's always hard to say goodbye to furry family members. 

This is a bit weird/freaky, but your cat popped into my mind this morning for some reason. You'd posted pictures of her previously and she looks similar to our tortoiseshell/white cat Jessie (Cowcat Mk II). And then I read that she died today.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I thought your were one of the younger guys???



bending over these days isn't as much fun as years gone by. I remember doing 50 squat thrusts in USMC OCS... in quick succession!  these days... I bend over s l o w l y ! but I can still put on both sox by hand.  and... touch my toes!

take your pick, any 5... great way to start the day. young or old!

http://www.marinestylefitness.com/marine-corps-daily-workout-routine/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well not much wood scrounging today, my helper seems to have lost ambition..View attachment 756624
> Think she has it figured out, good day to relax
> I was using my log tape to messure our new mostly free trailer View attachment 756623
> and it wouldn’t rewind, might be time for a new one..View attachment 756625



they can do that! by the looks of it, seems it may have rewound up... hundreds, if not thousands of times. maybe a drop of oil, if not a broken spring or attmt point...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> The expression “Go big or go home” seems to apply to your fires.



I liked the 50 mile view, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

greetings - was 30 pages behind other day.  now only 10! maybe I can catch up a bit... not sure how I got to only 10...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Spend an hour and a half getting 4 chains back into shape after this weekend’s brushing and firewood cutting. Hit a couple more rocks today plus had to refurb the chain that hit the culvert on Friday night.
> 
> View attachment 756849
> View attachment 756850



the filings say it all!...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Went up to the cabin mid day yesterday and returned home late today (had to be at home yesterday morning). I brought up the second bench (Black Oak half round) and cut some wood.
> 
> The cabin now has furniture appropriate for a hunting cabin … Oak Table and two half round benches (one Oak, one Hickory). The table is a mix of Red + Black Oak.




nice MM! - I was wanting to see the two together. I finished a pine to walnut-like bench project. hard and dry now, just need to put it back together...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> How's it taste? *Maybe replace my red gatorade and Advil cocktails...*



I don't do the latter, but I like some g'ade added to a gallon of water. 32 oz or so. I hydrate often being in this area during summertime. fluids only all day long. an interesting note from Dr. Micheal Hunter... he does those tv shows... stars last hours autopsys... said that in and during hot weather... the heart pumps 2-4 times more blood throughout the system to keep us cool! if I eat, I cannot stay out. usually, I can stay out all day, but shade is a welcomed friend...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It’s like salty Gatorade. I usually get a headache when I work. No headaches at all this weekend.



interesting, never heard of any of that stuff...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Lack of salt will make you light headed.



not only salt... 

lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yep, you'll find them in the Himalayan salts too.



salt is surely important... I remember as a kid... 8th grade or so being out at the air force SAC base my dad was stationed at... and down in the area of the flight line they had dispensers of salt tabs. free, no cost. use as needed. was next to the water fountain...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *I've always used beer* to combat cramps. Seems to work fine



lol.  I don't have any leg cramps nither...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I use mustard too, *pretty sure it's the turmeric in it.* While the mustard does help and rather quick they're talking about prevention not treating the effects. It has many healing properties many in or current society know nothing about. You may find this tidbit interesting; many scholars believe that the gold the wise men brought to Jesus was actually Tumeric, they say at the time it was more expensive than the metal gold.



I have a spice bottle of it in the spice rack. not really too sure what is best way to use it. not even sure I have opened it... guess I should check. more valuable than gold! I definitely am going to ck it out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm hoping he was joking.
> *One time we were out of mustard and my daughter asked if I wanted her to get the ketchup *.



lol! on my burgers n dogs... all three, or any one of... white, red or the yellow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> After supper just had time to split this and get er stacked in the shed.
> 
> View attachment 757158



I like that tractor! how old is it? vintage and make? wondering... seems to be in great running shape.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Turmeric is good stuff. *My uncle puts it in his mashed potatoes.* Very good.



... oic; and I like mashed potatoes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Heat is heat. I call the not so great stuff "weekend wood" - when I'm home during the day to keep feeding the stove.



lol, I see a lot of 'weekend wood'! falls constantly. sometimes fresh, but plenty well ages. I like kindling, kitchen wood... and I think I will add in the term... 'weekend wood' thanks... I use a lot of weekend wood in my almost daily campfires... actually, I prefer the stuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Do people call hackberry box elder? Or is that 2 different trees? cuz that looks like hackberry



I see hackberry along country fence lines. we don't call it box elder that I know of... but maybe some do


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> FYI, my Cran/Grap juice has both Sodium and Potassium and my OJ has Sodium, Potassium and Magnesium! So I guess the "cocktail" I make for my water bottles is on the right track!
> 
> My cocktail also probably tastes a lot better than a *most of those other things too! (OJ, Cran/Grape, Water*).



prob better than water! lol. but at times, water can be pretty darn good _tasting!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 757970
> No scrounging today. Briskets.



I used some of my scrounged oak wood other day and smoked me up a 20#'r brisket, had to cut it in half. 12 hrs for the flat and 18 for the point. also did some ribs, too. now my larder is full! always a 3 day affair for me. just takes time... I make my own bbq sauce, too. its the only stuff I like! liked ur set up and brisket pix, well... smoker. 

Texas style briskets and ribs. smoked with scrounged oak wood... 'weekend wood' lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I had to leave to run an errand. and during the night, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 758077
> A day well spent.



how long did u cook it? and how long before you wrapped it? add anything? I added some Millers when I wrapped mine!


----------



## H-Ranch

Mmmmm.... black locust. That ought to be just about enough to top off the emergency stack of locust I have already.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Mmmmm.... black locust. That ought to be just about enough to top off the emergency stack of locust I have already. View attachment 758137


Locust  .


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> Mmmmm.... black locust. That ought to be just about enough to top off the emergency stack of locust I have already. View attachment 758137



Black locust death trap. A friend ask me if I'd cut this down yesterday. NOPE but the logs off to the side will get added to the stack.


----------



## svk

Did a little maintenance on the wood hauling trailer last night. Greased up the bearing buddies (they actually took several pumps to fill) and pulled out the lug bolts one at a time and reapplied anti-seize. Also re-lubed the three padlocks on the trailer. 

The chunks of square bar on the ground are what punctured my trailer tire a few weeks back, they were a temporary fender repair that wasn’t removed when the fender was mounted permanently. I used the cutting wheel to remove them and the grinding wheel to smooth the inside of the fender.




These lugs were last lubed in May, amazing how rusty they got in the summer.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like that tractor! how old is it? vintage and make? wondering... seems to be in great running shape.


1962 Minneapolis-Moline Jetstar

Basically the same as a 445. Torque, PS, 3pt, live hydraulic. It was a real cream puff until it got passed to firewood duty. For 58yrs old it would cost a lot to buy a new tractor as versatile.

Dad used to collect tractors. He sold the 1 I would have kept JD B with serial # below 500 he got 7500. unrestored. That and a Polaris prototype articulating 4x4 with original Polaris trailer. Polaris bought that back for their museum.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758147
> Black locust death trap. A friend ask me if I'd cut this down yesterday. NOPE but the logs off to the side will get added to the stack.


That looks like a 111S job!


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> That looks like a 111S job!


Up close it looks like a 100' rope and pull it down with the 350 job. Its split to the ground 4 or 5 places and would probably scatter everywhere on the way down.


----------



## U&A

FINALLY starting to stack pile #5.
[emoji847]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I see lots of wood to scrounge. especially up country way. then there is all that on the other block, the oak trees. but alas, don't cut and stack itself... lol  still, much of what I need, if not almost all... just falls into my lap! 

imo, no shortage of awesome wood gathering activities in this thread. others, related... too! 18-wheeler loads to trailers and pickups. I like to go for the easy stuff down here especially in town and so hot out. I have several names for the types of scrounges that appeal to me. this one is what I call a_ carry in!_. while riding my bicycle the other day, laying on the curb was these two pieces of aged oak. weekend wood that had fallen out of a neighbor's tree. I said to myself... hmm... wood, and wood burns. and there it is. and its on curb. so its free. small, but free!  free and ez, my kinda scrounge!

so I picked it up, put one under my arm... and carried it in! went back and got the other, too. carried it in... under my arm. some weight, but not heavy. tossed them to my yard and finished my bike ride. thot I would cut them in two, but they never made it to the wood pile. straight to next day's campfire... 

off all the scrounges avail to me, that come up, etc... I have to be honest here. I like close proximity _carry in's_ the best! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and perfect as is for next day's camp fire...



I value my farwood.... one stix at a time!


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> FINALLY starting to stack pile #5.
> [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Do you fill the insides?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Do you fill the insides?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Absolutely! Packed completely full. 

That is what makes them so stable. They will never fall over. When the wood shrinks from drying the pile “falls in/settles” on itself. 

My property gets very wet/soft in the spring. Regular piles fall sometimes. So i tried this and it works like a charm. Never had a SINGLE pc fall off before. 

My piles are all a hair over 2 cord each. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

This should help my explanation.






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Alright I'm gonna have a go at it.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> FINALLY starting to stack pile #5.





U&A said:


> This should help my explanation.



Thanks!

I appreciate the 'inside look'!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how long did u cook it? and how long before you wrapped it? add anything? I added some Millers when I wrapped mine!


Smoke 6.5 hours at 225* then wrap with a can of Coke then 1.5 hrs at 225*.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Alright I'm gonna have a go at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Ok,

I don’t want to offend but it looks like if you continue this pile it will fall.

The angle of the wood is VERY important. It can NEVER become parallel with the ground. Always slopping in. If it becomes parallel it will fall

My example [emoji3596]. First picture is as close as you should EVER let it get to parallel. 2nd picture shows it better










Videos that are informative [emoji3596]






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Just put a wick up the center and light it, right?

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Just put a wick up the center and light it, right?
> 
> Philbert



My best bud wants to do it one day[emoji23]. Dump 5 gallon of kerosene right down the middle and light it. 

That would be a HOT HOT HOT fire!! 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Dahmer said:


> Smoke 6.5 hours at 225* then wrap with a can of Coke then 1.5 hrs at 225*.


Just to be safe, pour the Coke into the wrapped brisket, not the whole can. You never know who might read that and blow themselves up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Our beautiful calico went to heaven last night at the age of 18 years and 4 months. Sad to say goodbye but she certainly lived a long full life, including visits to 32 states.
> 
> View attachment 758026


Sorry about your cat Steve.


svk said:


> In case you guys were wondering what happened to gunny
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...n-imbesiles-on-this-site.335150/#post-6993710


What happened, can't see it.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> In case you guys were wondering what happened to gunny
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...n-imbesiles-on-this-site.335150/#post-6993710



Wont work for me,

What happened 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MNGuns

Another 5+ cord on the pile. Buddy of mine hauled it down today. Going out near as fast as it coming in....almost


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Our beautiful calico went to heaven last night at the age of 18 years and 4 months. Sad to say goodbye but she certainly lived a long full life, including visits to 32 states.
> 
> View attachment 758026


Sorry to hear about your cat Steve, sounds like she had a good long life.



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> they can do that! by the looks of it, seems it may have rewound up... hundreds, if not thousands of times. maybe a drop of oil, if not a broken spring or attmt point...


Yeah it’s only about 30 years old, lol.

Edged some boards I cut this spring for the wood shed extension 
then worked on milling some more boards for the roof decking
Like the milling muffler mod, seems to help keep exhaust directed away


----------



## Short timer

U&A said:


> Ok,
> 
> I don’t want to offend but it looks like if you continue this pile it will fall.
> 
> The angle of the wood is VERY important. It can NEVER become parallel with the ground. Always slopping in. If it becomes parallel it will fall
> 
> My example [emoji3596]. First picture is as close as you should EVER let it get to parallel. 2nd picture shows it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos that are informative [emoji3596]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



SNAKE!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> This should help my explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Have a silo pit someone... dumped 68sq of shingles in. Should make it easy to forget about for a while.


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Wont work for me,
> 
> What happened
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It was deleted this morning. I’m wondering if gunny 2.0 is camping.


----------



## U&A

MNGuns said:


> Another 5+ cord on the pile. Buddy of mine hauled it down today. Going out near as fast as it coming in....almost
> 
> View attachment 758245
> View attachment 758246
> View attachment 758247
> View attachment 758248



Dang thats a lot


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> It was deleted this morning. I’m wondering if gunny 2.0 is camping.



Well.

Explain lucy ricardo!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> It was deleted this morning. I’m wondering if gunny 2.0 is camping.


I was having some fun with him last night, dudes a nut.


----------



## svk

Short timer said:


> I was having some fun with him last night, dudes a nut.


If he’s actually smart enough to be trolling us, he is incredible at it LOL.


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> If he’s actually smart enough to be trolling us, he is incredible at it LOL.


Be on the lookout for gunny 10000.


----------



## svk

Short timer said:


> Be on the lookout for funny 10000.


If he’s going to be this funny I hope we get to dummy10000000


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> If he’s going to be this funny I hope we get to dummy10000000


They got rid of like 4 or 5 threads he started last night, along with him.


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> Ok,
> 
> I don’t want to offend but it looks like if you continue this pile it will fall.
> 
> The angle of the wood is VERY important. It can NEVER become parallel with the ground. Always slopping in. If it becomes parallel it will fall
> 
> My example [emoji3596]. First picture is as close as you should EVER let it get to parallel. 2nd picture shows it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos that are informative [emoji3596]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Gee I wish I had read that a couple hours ago! Lol!
I'm not going to go as high as yours. Mine is about 6.5' wide and it's at 4' high now. I thought I'd go to 5 in the center. Every time the pieces got level, I put some cross pieces around the outside to tilt them in. If it shows signs of wanting to fall, I'll go around it with chicken wire! The eyeball says it should be close to a full cord once I build the center up a bit. I just dumped the wood in the center, I wasn't as fastidious as you. Lol.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Loving my Christmas present by the way. Haven't hardly used it. Split close to a cord today on less than a tank of fuel. Also split up a stash of small pieces of apple and pear for the BBQ. After those ribs I made I get hungry every time I see apple;











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Gee I wish I had read that a couple hours ago! Lol!
> I'm not going to go as high as yours. Mine is about 6.5' wide and it's at 4' high now. I thought I'd go to 5 in the center. Every time the pieces got level, I put some cross pieces around the outside to tilt them in. If it shows signs of wanting to fall, I'll go around it with chicken wire! The eyeball says it should be close to a full cord once I build the center up a bit. I just dumped the wood in the center, I wasn't as fastidious as you. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I only do the bottom layer with the pc vertical. Technically you are supposed to do all of them that way for air flow. But Iv never seen a difference. I only do the bottom layer because it makes the “base” more dense and tightly packed. After that the rest of the middle gets filled with the odd shaped or short pc’s. 

I do 8 foot diameter and around 9 feet tall. I just use a truncated cone calculator to find the volume. 
I use 4 foot Radius at the bottom and a 2 foot radius for the top and 9 feet tall . That puts it at around 2 cord. I am being conservative with the measurements of this to be safe

https://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1223372110



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Hmmm 






Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

It is a piece of spruce you know.
Betya she'll flash up pretty bright when the trip the breaker lol

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Spruce?


----------



## Logger nate

Guess I replied too fast, lol.


----------



## JustJeff

9' tall is getting up there. We are about 200' elevation above lake Huron and the west wind is vicious here. Especially in winter. It's wide open for a long way behind my house so I have learned not to stack too high. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Short timer said:


> They got rid of like 4 or 5 threads he started last night, along with him.


LMFAO. Guess I went to bed too early.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Loving my Christmas present by the way. Haven't hardly used it. Split close to a cord today on less than a tank of fuel. Also split up a stash of small pieces of apple and pear for the BBQ. After those ribs I made I get hungry every time I see apple;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



NICE!



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, sorry about your cat.

But I like all the pics of the pet garter snakes! We used to have one in the wood pile in the old cabin, he would come out and watch us eat dinner.

Seems like he tried to hibernate in a box with newspaper in it, and the mice ate him! There was nothing left but his Skelton.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Have a mouse in my entry way. Only saw 1 time but it wasn't small yet managed to eat peanut butter off the trap 2x's now without tripping it! Grrr!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> LMFAO. Guess I went to bed too early.


He still had some threads under the “Homeowner Helper Forum”


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Short timer said:


> They got rid of like 4 or 5 threads he started last night, along with him.


He still has some threads under the “Homeowner Helper Forum”


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have a mouse in my entry way. Only saw 1 time but it wasn't small yet managed to eat peanut butter off the trap 2x's now without tripping it! Grrr!


I make them supper sensitive by adjusting the part where the rod goes onto the flap, just squeeze it a little with a pair of pliers. The other thing is I'm not feeding them, I usually take a nut out of the container and shove it in the hole so they have to dig at it. I have a hard time setting mine down once baited and set and they still get off with it every now and then.
Just set the mole trap last night, I haven't had one in a long time, I got 35 or more this spring .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have a mouse in my entry way. Only saw 1 time but it wasn't small yet managed to eat peanut butter off the trap 2x's now without tripping it! Grrr!


Try a “Tomcat” brand trap, work great. I use them on chipmunk.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Besides grocery shopping my big accomplishment for the day was getting the new flex pipe on the van.

Which of course meant removing the old. Lots of heat and a China fresh pipe wrench to beat it apart. Flange on the new pipe wasn't a perfect match for the holes but a little grinding and it was fine.

Glad to have that off the list I hate exhaust leaks.

Won't feed the mouse today. See what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> This should help my explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



nice work! I like the creativity of it. stacking wood, almost any kind of pile is a bit art. funny how none of the stix seem to match well initially, but then as u move a bit here or there... up the line or around in it.. then yes, there... and in it goes. near perfect fit!  a place for each stix and each stix in it...

true, plumb and square! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat Steve, sounds like she had a good long life.
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s only about 30 years old, lol.
> 
> Edged some boards I cut this spring for the wood shed extension View attachment 758255
> then worked on milling some more boards for the roof deckingView attachment 758252
> Like the milling muffler mod, seems to help keep exhaust directed awayView attachment 758251




making one's own lumber and then using it to build with...


----------



## svk

How our are costal Canadian friends fairing? Saw the storm has dropped a lot of rain on that area.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Just to be safe, pour the Coke into the wrapped brisket, not the whole can. You *never know who might read that and blow themselves up*.



right! one never knows... lol (public forum)

------------------ now its getting more confusing... how much of coke?_ u sed: "not the whole can."
_
lol, j/k


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> The tricky joints are like that gorgeous red head you tried dating in your younger years. Beautiful but her and her equally stunning mother turns you loco if you spend too much time around or chasing them.



Somehow I get the feeling that this is not a hypothetical analogy.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that this is not a hypothetical analogy.


Correct. Loco russian red head mother and daughter tag team. Like the crazy perfect joinery joints- ya go crazy trying and eventually realise the few fleeting highs aren't worth the lows.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> How our are costal Canadian friends fairing? Saw the storm has dropped a lot of rain on that area.



Still 200k + customers without power .
Cell, internet and home phones very spotty because towers and distribution hubs lost power .
All schools in the province are closed .
All good for me here at the shop but I can't get a hold of two from my three main suppliers .
It was more of a wide , hard and fast wind event than rain event for us .


----------



## dancan

NB, PEI and NFLD also have outages and damage .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Still 200k + customers without power .
> Cell, internet and home phones very spotty because towers and distribution hubs lost power .
> All schools in the province are closed .
> All good for me here at the shop but I can't get a hold of two from my three main suppliers .
> It was more of a wide , hard and fast wind event than rain event for us .


Glad you're okay .


----------



## MustangMike

The Intruder plastic mouse traps work great for me. Often you can catch several w/o re baiting! 

https://www.intruderinc.com/products/the-better-mousetrap


----------



## svk

Well this morning I’m waiting on the manager of the gas company. With the improved road we are converting our cabin from cylinders to bulk tank and he needs to advise on location of bulk tank. I’m not going to miss shlepping 100 pounders around in the snow!!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well this morning I’m waiting on the manager of the gas company. With the improved road we are converting our cabin from cylinders to bulk tank and he needs to advise on location of bulk tank. I’m not going to miss shlepping 100 pounders around in the snow!!!!


Swing by anytime Steve and bring the big guns .
I have a couple that I use for the water heater, only thing I have that's run by propane. I do have a wall heater I used in here when we first bought this place, but it hasn't been used in around 9yrs.
The good thing is I've found I can bring the tractor bucket to the back of the trailer and roll the tank into the bucket and then carry it to the hookup point and roll them out of the bucket, it's pretty easy. I figured that out a few yrs ago, funny I had the tractor, so many things it can be used for and I don't even realize it.
This spring my neighbor who just bought a b series Kubota wanted my help loading the yard aerator into the back of his little truck. I could have done it, but why make a 60 some yr old guy lift that machine when he just bought a 20k tractor(it has the excavator on it ). When I suggested it to him he was like okay, I got it lol.


----------



## svk

I think I mentioned it here before, but my cabin doesn’t have a wood stove because the insurance savings more than pays for propane each year. And converting from hundred pounders to bulk should cut my cost in half again.


----------



## MustangMike

Sacrilege!!! I covered my cabin through my umbrella policy and it hardly cost anything! (Also added the ATV, again, very cheap).

I heat my house with Natural Gas, but the hunting cabin needs a wood stove!!!


----------



## svk

Mine is covered under my homeowners as well. My sauna building isn’t covered though because of old stove and single wall pipe. I could install double wall pipe and request inspection of the stove to be covered but I could build half of a new sauna for what the new chimney would cost.


----------



## svk

I had cut quite a bit of extra wood on Saturday so it only took me about 20 cuts to fill the box with a tossed load.


----------



## Be Stihl

dancan said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Time to get out the pole saw!!! No Spruce left behind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Pissy rain day here. Haven't been off the porch. Weather cutie put the curse on tomorrow too.

Been cooking on the woodstove 3 days straight. Pork loin was just about perfect at the 6 hour mark.


----------



## dancan

Still on the genny , just got the webz back at the house .
It was real nice to see all the PowerCo trucks at my intersection and substation , I can smell the power getting close 
But , that spruce is still in the in the lines


----------



## dancan

http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html

It's getting better , I'm one of the 100k Lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got 30’ of the trunk drug out and bucked tonight. Have the 15’ feet to the rootball to get tomorrow. Wayne said tonight “All this big stuff is going to your house, I ain’t messing with it.”


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 758435
> Got 30’ of the trunk drug out and bucked tonight. Have the 15’ feet to the rootball to get tomorrow. Wayne said tonight “All this big stuff is going to your house, I ain’t messing with it.”


I can smell this picture


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 758435
> Got 30’ of the trunk drug out and bucked tonight. Have the 15’ feet to the rootball to get tomorrow. Wayne said tonight “All this big stuff is going to your house, I ain’t messing with it.”


I dont blame him. I dont care for dealing with the huge stuff either. I got a hell of a lot of wood out of that 40" oak the other year but it taught me I can get alot more done in less time if the woods smaller.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I can smell the power getting close


I think its the spruce in the line you're smelling .
Glad they're getting close to you.
We are very fortunate here that our electric company(local company) is literally just over a mile from the house. They do a lot of preventative maintenance and it really helps.
Hope you get your back on soon, not much helps prepare for this kind of storm.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I can smell this picture


Smells like no fuel bills for another 1-2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I am very glad I dropped the money on the 9010. It’s a blessing with wood this size and after 6-7 tanks of fuel it’s turning into a beast.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I am very glad I dropped the money on the 9010. It’s a blessing with wood this size and after 6-7 tanks of fuel it’s turning into a beast.


What bar are you running on it.
Nice load!


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Smells like no fuel bills for another 1-2 years.


I brought home 2 weeks of no heat bills today as well!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> What bar are you running on it.
> Nice load!


36” TsuMura Lite, .063, chisel, full skip. Gonna check with Nate to see if you can get a full skip semi chisel, between falling and dragging some of the wood is packed with dirt.


----------



## svk

I was down to 2 of the small bottles of oil to mix a gallon of premix. Did a little scrounging in the garage and found all of this! Since I’m running them in cheap/free saws I don’t really care what brand I use.


----------



## James Miller

Seems like it was a good day to work on no heating Bill's. That hickory top in the background and what's left standing are on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 758435
> Got 30’ of the trunk drug out and bucked tonight. Have the 15’ feet to the rootball to get tomorrow. Wayne said tonight “All this big stuff is going to your house, I ain’t messing with it.”


That saw would look good on a chainsaw mill. Just say'n


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> That saw would look good on a chainsaw mill. Just say'n


Don’t need any more bad habits (that means expensive.)


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> I was down to 2 of the small bottles of oil to mix a gallon of premix. Did a little scrounging in the garage and found all of this! Since I’m running them in cheap/free saws I don’t really care what brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 758443


Probably made by one company and bottled under different labels.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> That saw would look good on a chainsaw mill. Just say'n


You know that weird guy in your neighborhood that has that awesome car but only drives it around the block once a month on sunny days? That’s me with this saw. It probably would make a fantastic mill saw, especially with the @MillerModSaws port and @mg2186 piped muffler but I just cant bring myself to do it. Heck, I lay down a towel on the tailgate when I fuel & oil it.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Probably made by one company and bottled under different labels.


You are probably right. Most of it is blue. Except for Stihl which is green in the bottle but makes the gas a sickly brown color. 

I have a full gallon of Polaris injection oil too but I’m not sure if that’s rated for air cooled engines. I mean back in the day that oil was made probably 1/3 of the Polaris sleds were air cooled. But for as cheap as oil is, not worth finding out it doesn’t agree with a saw engine.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Don’t need any more bad habits (that means expensive.)


Is there a market for slabs in your area? One log could pay for the mill.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Is there a market for slabs in your area? One log could pay for the mill.


Not really. I can name 4 sawmills when 15 miles of me.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> You know that weird guy in your neighborhood that has that awesome car but only drives it around the block once a month on sunny days? That’s me with this saw. It probably would make a fantastic mill saw, especially with the @MillerModSaws port and @mg2186 piped muffler but I just bring myself to do it. Heck, I lay down a towel on the tailgate when I fuel & oil it.


Fair enough. Nice things are worth looking after for sure.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Not really. I can name 4 sawmills when 15 miles of me.


Will they buy logs or are the logs too urban for them to mess with?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Dahmer said:


> Not really. I can name 4 sawmills when 15 miles of me.


A lot of band saw mills around also.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> Will they buy logs or are the logs too urban for them to mess with?


They will buy small numbers if it’s exceptional trees. Usually the buy tracts.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Duce said:


> A lot of band saw mills around also.


Guy on the next ridge over that has a portable that he uses maybe twice a year. Tried buying it but he won’t sell. Good thing, because then I know I would probably need a skid steer with grapple, forks and bucket.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I was down to 2 of the small bottles of oil to mix a gallon of premix. Did a little scrounging in the garage and found all of this!


I would run the STIHL and Husqvarna in my saws. Rest goes on CL or garage sale pile when I get it.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The only thing I seriously dislike about the 9010 is the front chain tensioner, I hate those. It is a very thirsty saw but with that power I guess it goes with the territory.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I would run the STIHL and Husqvarna in my saws. Rest goes on CL or garage sale pile when I get it.
> 
> Philbert


Ya darn oil snob LOL

If I’m running new, high end or ported saws I always used the grey bottle XP Husqvarna oil. This Stihl oil was a holdover from when I had my 241 and was using Stihl oil for break-in so if there was a warranty claim they wouldn’t have any excuses.

When I’m running cheap/free/old saws, any oil rated for air cooled engines is fine.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I was down to 2 of the small bottles of oil to mix a gallon of premix. Did a little scrounging in the garage and found all of this! Since I’m running them in cheap/free saws I don’t really care what brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 758443


All my saws are old!

I think it's more about recognizing when they need a tweak to stay in their happy place.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> You know that weird guy in your neighborhood that has that awesome car but only drives it around the block once a month on sunny days? That’s me with this saw. It probably would make a fantastic mill saw, especially with the @MillerModSaws port and @mg2186 piped muffler but I just cant bring myself to do it. Heck, I lay down a towel on the tailgate when I fuel & oil it.


I have a big piece of carpet you can use if you bring that saw to the GTG. We used my deckover trailer for a saw bench last year, maybe I'll just carpet that.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758442
> Seems like it was a good day to work on no heating Bill's. That hickory top in the background and what's left standing are on the agenda for tomorrow.


That's some nice snob wood James . 
Is that the tract by your place, I see the bota there, were you able to just drive it over.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> You know that weird guy in your neighborhood that has that awesome car but only drives it around the block once a month on sunny days? That’s me with this saw. It probably would make a fantastic mill saw, especially with the @MillerModSaws port and @mg2186 piped muffler but I just cant bring myself to do it. Heck, I lay down a towel on the tailgate when I fuel & oil it.


If you get a mill for it it will act as a cage protecting it .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Except for Stihl which is green in the bottle but makes the gas a sickly brown color.


That's the biggest problem I have with the stihl mix, it makes it look like stale gas, the other thing I'm not a fan of is the smell, but if I have it I run it!
I know a guy who would use 10/30 oil in his saws, I'm not talking 20 yrs ago, the last time I saw him do it was 2 yrs ago in a 372XT. He's very hard on equipment . @brad ruch how did the inside of the 372 you got off Brian?


----------



## brad ruch

chipper1 said:


> That's the biggest problem I have with the stihl mix, it makes it look like stale gas, the other thing I'm not a fan of is the smell, but if I have it I run it!
> I know a guy who would use 10/30 oil in his saws, I'm not talking 20 yrs ago, the last time I saw him do it was 2 yrs ago in a 372XT. He's very hard on equipment . @brad ruch how did the inside of the 372 you got off Brian?


It was actually clean.lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

10w-30. LOL!!! 

We ran TCW3 oil in my Husky 65 for years because honestly I didn’t know any better. The saw was like 37 years old when I sold it and it still had 110 lbs of compression. Granted low revving saws probably are more forgiving.


----------



## H-Ranch

Another load from one of my senior citizens. He's the father in law's neighbor and he's approaching 80 years old. They joke that they do logging and leave all the work to me. This might be 10% of the pile he has for me.


----------



## chipper1

brad ruch said:


> It was actually clean.lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What a character lol. I've bought/traded a few saws off him and to him, I passed on that one lol.
16:1 FTW . 




svk said:


> 10w-30. LOL!!!
> 
> We ran TCW3 oil in my Husky 65 for years because honestly I didn’t know any better. The saw was like 37 years old when I sold it and it still had 110 lbs of compression. Granted low revving saws probably are more forgiving.


Yep, watched him chug a couple glugs straight out of the bottle and into his gas . 
The guy also climbs in crocks , gets some chips in them and just takes them off and dumps them out. 
You could learn a lot from the guy, but you have to be careful to take note of what to do and what not to do, he's in prison right now, he was hard on something other than saws .
Like I always say its 50:none that kills more saws than any other ratio.


----------



## MustangMike

Large rounds produce lots of wood. Noodled then split all 12 of these White Oak rounds with my SIL on Sat, all in less than 2 hrs (about a cord). My ported Asian 660 noodles them fast!

Then I pick up the halves and feed them to the splitter. My SIL stacks.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Another load from one of my senior citizens. He's the father in law's neighbor and he's approaching 80 years old. They joke that they do logging and leave all the work to me. This might be 10% of the pile he has for me.View attachment 758540


That's great those guys are "logging" all that for you, what kind of rates are you paying .
Better have your stacks covered, coming to a town near you, the rising phoenix lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Large rounds produce lots of wood. Noodled then split all 12 of these White Oak rounds with my SIL on Sat, all in less than 2 hrs (about a cord). My ported Asian 660 noodles them fast!
> 
> Then I pick up the halves and feed them to the splitter. My SIL stacks.


How did they taste Mike . 
What's the stainless cart in the behind the rounds, looks like a new parts cleaner .
Those are some nice rounds, probably a week of heat in each one when it's not real cold for me, so about 12 weeks.
When you think about it like that big rounds make a lot of sense if you have the equipment to work them.


----------



## Saiso

dancan said:


> Still 200k + customers without power .
> Cell, internet and home phones very spotty because towers and distribution hubs lost power .
> All schools in the province are closed .
> All good for me here at the shop but I can't get a hold of two from my three main suppliers .
> It was more of a wide , hard and fast wind event than rain event for us .


Wasn't too bad here in northern NB. Better than anticipated, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Stove maintenance day 1 anyway.




Next in line after the first compresses a while.




Never used the silicon before. Its about as forgiving as a rock. Should be good once it's dry. Hated the old fiberglass but at least ya could fire harden it. Bumping 78° now so guess 24 hours isn't too bad a wait.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> How did they taste Mike .
> What's the stainless cart in the behind the rounds, looks like a new parts cleaner .



They are for fire starter, not eating.

I believe that is a freebe he got when a place closed, and he uses it for ice, beer + soda!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's great those guys are "logging" all that for you, what kind of rates are you paying .
> Better have your stacks covered, coming to a town near you, the rising phoenix lol.
> View attachment 758559


Looks like the storm that came through here last night. Rain was coming from the east almost straight sideways.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That's some nice snob wood James .
> Is that the tract by your place, I see the bota there, were you able to just drive it over.


Yes that's the place down the road. I just throw 2 saws in the bucket and drive the tractor over. When I have enough for a truck load pulled out to the edge of the woods I'll take the truck up and bring it home. Theres some old SxS trails I use to get in and out of the woods that are to narrow for the truck but work just fine for the bota.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Went to touch up the chain on the 9010 this morning so it’s ready for tonight to finish the trunk on that big oak. File in the handle was shot and no spare for 3/8 chain. Drove to the next town to the Husky dealer that’s also a hardware store. Only files on the rack are 5/32. Asked guy behind counter and he shows me the roller guide kit with files. Told him I already have a roller guide, I just wanted files. “That’s all we sell.” Out the door and up the road to the Stihl dealer. He did have Stihl files. While I was looking for correct size the owner comes over. “You ready to buy a Stihl yet?” Told him I was happy with my Makitas. “Well, if you’re happy owning Brand X.” No wonder I only spend $20 or less a year here. No wonder I drive 2 1/2 hrs one way to see Nate. I must admit that I do like those Stihl files.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Went to touch up the chain on the 9010 this morning so it’s ready for tonight to finish the trunk on that big oak. File in the handle was shot and no spare for 3/8 chain. Drove to the next town to the Husky dealer that’s also a hardware store. Only files on the rack are 5/32. Asked guy behind counter and he shows me the roller guide kit with files. Told him I already have a roller guide, I just wanted files. “That’s all we sell.” Out the door and up the road to the Stihl dealer. He did have Stihl files. While I was looking for correct size the owner comes over. “You ready to buy a Stihl yet?” Told him I was happy with my Makitas. “Well, if you’re happy owning Brand X.” No wonder I only spend $20 or less a year here. No wonder I drive 2 1/2 hrs one way to see Nate. I must admit that I do like those Stihl files.


This maid me chuckle. When I got the 590 I wanted a 362 and my stihl dealer pointed me toward the 590. Said built as well runs as hard and $350 cheaper cause it doesn't say stihl on it .


----------



## svk

I stopped to look at chains at L and M today.....

They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted.

Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95. I asked the guy working the small engine desk why the difference and if there was possibly an error because they are usually the same price "I dunno, they repriced things last week, that's what it is."

Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either. So I guess I will either shop the trading post here or hit Amazon.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I stopped to look at chains at L and M today.....
> 
> They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted.
> 
> Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95. I asked the guy working the small engine desk why the difference and if there was possibly an error because they are usually the same price "I dunno, they repriced things last week, that's what it is."
> 
> Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either. So I guess I will either shop the trading post here or hit Amazon.


And many local shops such as this complain about people buying online, wonder why?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> I stopped to look at chains at L and M today.....
> 
> They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted.
> 
> Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95. I asked the guy working the small engine desk why the difference and if there was possibly an error because they are usually the same price "I dunno, they repriced things last week, that's what it is."
> 
> Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either. So I guess I will either shop the trading post here or hit Amazon.


58gauge is also less expensive than 50ga here also. They buy and sell more 58ga and get a better volume price from Oregon is what I was told. Would pass on both of those prices.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Went to touch up the chain on the 9010 this morning so it’s ready for tonight to finish the trunk on that big oak. File in the handle was shot and no spare for 3/8 chain. Drove to the next town to the Husky dealer that’s also a hardware store. Only files on the rack are 5/32. Asked guy behind counter and he shows me the roller guide kit with files. Told him I already have a roller guide, I just wanted files. “That’s all we sell.” Out the door and up the road to the Stihl dealer. He did have Stihl files. While I was looking for correct size the owner comes over. “You ready to buy a Stihl yet?” Told him I was happy with my Makitas. “Well, if you’re happy owning Brand X.” No wonder I only spend $20 or less a year here. No wonder I drive 2 1/2 hrs one way to see Nate. I must admit that I do like those Stihl files.


A good dealer is gold. Some of those guys must not realize that trashing a man's current saw usually isn't the straightest path to a quick sale. Unfortunately many folks in power equipement sales are a bit short on personality and people skills.

I have been in sales long enough to know that it is important to follow the buyer's lead. If they ask you about a competing brand, you had better give an answer that isn't totally scathing. Now on the other hand, if they come to you and say "I really don't like XXX" then you know they are looking for you to get them into something better.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> 58gauge is also less expensive than 50ga here also. They buy and sell more 58ga and get a better volume price from Oregon is what I was told. Would pass on both of those prices.


Interesting, was always the same here. Funny because 60 DL chains of both gauges are the same price.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> And many local shops such as this complain about people buying online, wonder why?


AMEN to that!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> A good dealer is gold. Some of those guys must not realize that trashing a man's current saw usually isn't the straightest path to a quick sale. Unfortunately many folks in power equipement sales are a bit short on personality and people skills.
> 
> I have been in sales long enough to know that it is important to follow the buyer's lead. If they ask you about a competing brand, you had better give an answer that isn't totally scathing. Now on the other hand, if they come to you and say "I really don't like XXX" then you know they are looking for you to get them into something better.


Many years ago, I started with a poulan wildthing to clear many hundreds of pine trees. It took some abuse but eventually gave up and I headed to a chainsaw shop for repairs. A husky shop called Gardening Aids North Shore. Walked in, put the saw on the counter and proceeded to ask if they could look to repair it for me. Before I could finish explaining the symptoms the staff/owner boomed his disapproval of it not being a husqvarna and chastised me for buying a crappy brand saw and refused to service it. He couldn't have been more negative or, frankly, derogatory. In that instant he lost my business for life and I don't mind telling the story and naming the store to anyone who will listen. There were so many other ways he could have handled it but somehow thought that route was his best option. Granted, I only have one NZ sourced husky, a 395, but he lost the chance to sell me it years before I wanted to buy one.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Many years ago, I started with a poulan wildthing to clear many hundreds of pine trees. It took some abuse but eventually gave up and I headed to a chainsaw shop for repairs. A husky shop called Gardening Aids North Shore. Walked in, put the saw on the counter and proceeded to ask if they could look to repair it for me. Before I could finish explaining the symptoms the staff/owner boomed his disapproval of it not being a husqvarna and chastised me for buying a crappy brand saw and refused to service it. He couldn't have been more negative or, frankly, derogatory. In that instant he lost my business for life and I don't mind telling the story and naming the store to anyone who will listen. There were so many other ways he could have handled it but somehow thought hat route was his best option. Granted, I only have one NZ sourced husky, a 395, but he lost the chance to sell me one years before I wanted to buy one.


I was a marine mechanic for summers while in college. Now this was 20 years ago but at the time, the marine mechanic shop rate was $58 an hour.

The owner REFUSED to work on Mercury outboards because they were "pieces of ****". He turned away several jobs per week which was financially stupid as he was paying the mechanics 10-12 bucks an hour so the business was making 46-48 dollars PER TECH PER HOUR! Personally I would work on every Merc that came through the door!!! People would leave pissed because he insulted their stuff.

Secondly he refused to stock Lund, Crestliner, or Alumacraft boats because they didn't have as high of a profit margin as the off brands. But so many local folks would drive 30-90 minutes away to buy them so he lost the opportunity to sell them a trailer, motor or two, depth finders, bumpers, and so on. I just do not get it.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Drove to the next town to the Husky dealer that’s also a hardware store. Only files on the rack are 5/32.



Some 'pure' hardware stores carry chainsaw files, if you can't make it to a saw shop. Usually Nicholson brand, which are pretty good. Might be a little more expensive, but not a big deal if you just need one or two. 

I bought files by the dozen, when on sale at Bailey's, etc.



svk said:


> They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted. . . . Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either.



Steve, you are long past the point of owning and learning how to use a spinner and breaker! Lets you buy / use a lot more available chain.



svk said:


> Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95.



Probably based on their sales value. Of coarse, the .058 chain might run in your bar if the groove is worn enough.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I stopped to look at chains at L and M today.....
> 
> They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted.
> 
> Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95. I asked the guy working the small engine desk why the difference and if there was possibly an error because they are usually the same price "I dunno, they repriced things last week, that's what it is."
> 
> Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either. So I guess I will either shop the trading post here or hit Amazon.


Went in to my local Stihl dealer and asked for a 70 drive link chain. He handed this to me and said "what do you have a homelite or something?" I told him a poulan and he asked if I needed anything else and thanks for coming in.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I write which saw it goes on because I'll forget. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My cousin bought 1 of these last year. Delivered setup with domestic hot water coil.(the domestic was only plumbing involved as he had a boiler before) was 15k.

This seems like a decent buy based on that. Too bad its gonna be a few years before I get to central heat.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/d/royalton-crown-royal-rs-7300-like-new/6974900692.html


----------



## dancan

Got my power back this afternoon [emoji2]

The nice linesman even left me a prezzie !

A nice Spruce top





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Some 'pure' hardware stores carry chainsaw files, if you can't make it to a saw shop. Usually Nicholson brand, which are pretty good. Might be a little more expensive, but not a big deal if you just need one or two.
> 
> I bought files by the dozen, when on sale at Bailey's, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, you are long past the point of owning and learning how to use a spinner and breaker! Lets you buy / use a lot more available chain.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably based on their sales value. Of coarse, the .058 chain might run in your bar if the groove is worn enough.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah I know I’m overdue. But I have this friend who only charges me a buck or two to alter chains and he cleans/sharpens them real nice too. I try to buy him coffee and/or lunch a few times a year cause he won’t take payment.


----------



## MNGuns

Wet this week and back into the 80s after that. Had a few cool days that kinda lit my fire but dont appear to be sticking around just yet. Prolly good timing as the skiddy is down for maintenance. Hard to go back to the ole Jackson after having skiddy around LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok, here’s the pics I promised. Finished up cutting the trunk off the rootball and dragging it out and bucked it. Here’s Wayne bucking the trunk with the 9010 and knocking off the limb knobs off the trunk for easier handling with the 6421

. I carry a spare pair of chaps but Wayne won’t wear them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MNGuns said:


> Wet this week and back into the 80s after that. Had a few cool days that kinda lit my fire but dont appear to be sticking around just yet. Prolly good timing as the skiddy is down for maintenance. Hard to go back to the ole Jackson after having skiddy around LOL.


Don't look good for mowing. Should have done that today!


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Wet this week and back into the 80s after that. Had a few cool days that kinda lit my fire but dont appear to be sticking around just yet. Prolly good timing as the skiddy is down for maintenance. Hard to go back to the ole Jackson after having skiddy around LOL.


Jeez I checked the ten day and it’s supposed to be 81 up here on Tuesday.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wayne got a kick out running the “big” saws. He said they really cut but sure get heavy.


----------



## MNGuns

sixonetonoffun said:


> Don't look good for mowing. Should have done that today!



Got my mowing done for now. Kinda hoping to put that mess away before long.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Jeez I checked the ten day and it’s supposed to be 81 up here on Tuesday.



We need to set an alarm to revisit these comments in late February when we are moaning about the cold...


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> We need to set an alarm to revisit these comments in late February when we are moaning about the cold...


Honestly once it gets cool I can do without the hot fall days. Always dry and dusty plus the flies come out like crazy!

I’m planning to more or less do wood all weekend so at least it will be mild for that.


----------



## svk

Sorry but this is a little funny. Half of my hometown (current population around 8000) was out of power for much of the day because a goose flew into a transformer. Too damn many of those things!!!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Sorry but this is a little funny. Half of my hometown (current population around 8000) was out of power for much of the day because a goose flew into a transformer. Too damn many of those things!!!


time to start shooting transformer's again … there way to plentiful everywhere!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We finally got the auto reset type. I swear we're a decade behind the rest of the world.


----------



## KiwiBro

S'not Spruce and, unfortunately, snot mine


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> They are for fire starter, not eating.
> 
> I believe that is a freebe he got when a place closed, and he uses it for ice, beer + soda!


They sure work good for that don't they, I don't get any asian noodles lol. When I'm working some larger rounds off the trailer I like to spread them out about an inch thick, if it's a nice day they will be completely dry in a few hrs and ready to light a fire(dead seasoned wood even if wet when you cut it).
That's a nice scrounge, those things aren't cheap .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Yes that's the place down the road. I just throw 2 saws in the bucket and drive the tractor over. When I have enough for a truck load pulled out to the edge of the woods I'll take the truck up and bring it home. Theres some old SxS trails I use to get in and out of the woods that are to narrow for the truck but work just fine for the bota.


That's awesome to have a place to cut that close to home!


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Ok, here’s the pics I promised. Finished up cutting the trunk off the rootball and dragging it out and bucked it. Here’s Wayne bucking the trunk with the 9010 and knocking off the limb knobs off the trunk for easier handling with the 6421View attachment 758736
> View attachment 758737
> . I carry a spare pair of chaps but Wayne won’t wear them.



I bet Wayne was sporting more than a smile after using the big saw. I hope his wife was ready !


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I stopped to look at chains at L and M today.....
> 
> They only had one version of 70 DL chain, which wasn't what I wanted.
> 
> Best one: 72 DL .050 Oregon LGX was $26.54 a loop!!!! But 72 DL .058 LGX was $19.95. I asked the guy working the small engine desk why the difference and if there was possibly an error because they are usually the same price "I dunno, they repriced things last week, that's what it is."
> 
> Stihl chain not made in 70 DL either. So I guess I will either shop the trading post here or hit Amazon.


Member dsell will make what you need and he usually has a bunch already made up, he's great for new Oregon chains.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Member dsell will make what you need and he usually has a bunch already made up, he's great for new Oregon chains.


Hard to beat his price too and fast shipping.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Hard to beat his price too and fast shipping.


Yep.
I have a had time not filling the bag/box because the price per chain goes down as the shipping per chain goes down. 
Few months ago I was a bit surprised at just how much I had spent on bars and chains over a two week period . 
But it's all stuff I'll use or sell and the prices were right so...


----------



## panolo

Dahmer said:


> Wayne got a kick out running the “big” saws. He said they really cut but sure get heavy.



We all should be lucky enough to have a Wayne to cut with!


----------



## md1486

Just bought an atv yesterday, sure gonna help me scrounge more wood on the small woodlot ! Pretty excited as this is kind of a big expense for me


----------



## James Miller

Took down a hickory that had the top busted out. It was completely rotten at the top but plenty of good wood as I worked my way down.


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> Just bought an atv yesterday, sure gonna help me scrounge more wood on the small woodlot ! Pretty excited as this is kind of a big expense for me
> 
> View attachment 758851
> 
> View attachment 758857


Looks very nice. I've done a lot of work with quads, both for firewooding and on jobs, it's amazing what you can to with them.
Congrats .


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> Looks very nice. I've done a lot of work with quads, both for firewooding and on jobs, it's amazing what you can to with them.
> Congrats .



Thanks, i just bought a cabin on a 10 acres woodlot so atv gonna be helpful I think !


----------



## chipper1

md1486 said:


> Thanks, i just bought a cabin on a 10 acres woodlot so atv gonna be helpful I think !


You're welcome.
It will be, it sure is nice to be able to get around and to haul things around. 
Did you get a trailer hitch setup for it, I've pulled a lot of stuff around with mine.
Congrats on the property/cabin too .
Whens the gtg.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

md1486 said:


> Thanks, i just bought a cabin on a 10 acres woodlot so atv gonna be helpful I think !


Get a winch mounted on the front, I use mine a lot for pulling big rounds off the trailer when I bring them home.


----------



## rarefish383

Anybody know what these are? I do.


----------



## al-k

dog wood, you can eat those


----------



## md1486

chipper1 said:


> You're welcome.
> It will be, it sure is nice to be able to get around and to haul things around.
> Did you get a trailer hitch setup for it, I've pulled a lot of stuff around with mine.
> Congrats on the property/cabin too .
> Whens the gtg.



Yes there's a hitch ball and I also bought an homemade trailer with real big wheels, look like front tractor wheels. Im gonna post picture when Im gonna have it.



Dahmer said:


> Get a winch mounted on the front, I use mine a lot for pulling big rounds off the trailer when I bring them home.



Already have one, 2500 pounds I think.


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> dog wood, you can eat those


Yep, my mother in law has several of them. My daughter stays with her during the week. She brought home a zip loc bag full and said they were delicious. Tried one and they are good. Kind of like eating crabs though, just a little dab of sweet jelly inside. Would take a bunch to fill up on.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Anybody know what these are? I do.


Can't quite tell but gonna say persimmons.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Can't quite tell but gonna say persimmons.


Nope, Korean Dogwood. Taste great.


----------



## rarefish383

Also called Kousa Dogwood.


----------



## cantoo

I've been busy clearing a building site near Tobermory in my spare work days. I don't know how loggers can do this all day every day. I took a bunch of equipment up there to make it easier on me. The owner has me piling the poplar, cedar, white pine and tamarack logs in the heavy bush. They will rot long before he ever gets to cutting them. Between him and me we are chipping most of the branches and smaller trees. I have an excavator and dozer coming in to remove stumps and push them back into the bush then dig the house when I'm done playing. It's been cool enough so I haven't seen any rattle snakes in awhile which is good. I've cut about 50 trees down that were over 15" diameter and likely several hundred that were smaller. Still have 25 big ones and 100's of smaller ones to go yet.


----------



## cantoo

Few more logs. My new to me chipper too.


----------



## cantoo

The last picture of the attachment on the trailer is my front mounted cultivator. It attaches to the front of my loader quick attach and I use it to drag roots and branches out. It started out as a corn scuffler toolbar and then I took my torch to it. Stump grinder is behind it on the trailer.


----------



## aheeejd

Got hooked up with a guy that bought himself a wood miser saw mill. He saves the butt ends of the hardwood he cuts. Mostly oak. In this pic I've already hauled a load out of there, but the big piece next to pallet is huge, barely roll it. It measured like 33 inches tall. 

But I think I ruined it. He's got the mill set up at a landscaping center. See pallets of pavers? I brought wife & splitter to get this big one. I cut in half, got 1 piece split. On second piece the return line let go. Blasted the back of my wife's arm. Oil spraying everywhere. I ran in under raining oil & killed splitter. I was pissed needless to say. So I basically loaded everything up, not knowing how bad my wife's arm was (wasn't bad). 

A few days later the guy texted me saying the landscape guy was going to charge him for all the pavers that got oil on them. The return line was flapping in the air until I killed engine. Long story short, the owner of the pavers let it go, told the sawmill guy don't worry about it. He relayed message to me. So I really don't know if I'll be invited back. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

just take a bottle of dawn and a hose. clean them up. they'll have you back for sure.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> just take a bottle of dawn and a hose. clean them up. they'll have you back for sure.


Yep do what you can to alleviate the situation as long as they will let you, if they won't...
To me it's all about the relationships, I won't let a rock stand in the way, even if they put the value of that rock higher than what I do, I'd make it right since I'm causing them an inconvenience. You take care of that with that type of attitude and blessings will come pouring in!


----------



## chipper1

Well I must have done something right, because the blessing are pouring in, well at least a bunch of my trees are .
I came home to this tonight, some strong storms rolled thru around 8.
Tomorrow I'll be doing a bit of cutting. You swinging buy @Philbert . I'll also need some advice on what will stand up and what won't .
This is our main drive which is shared, large(16+) black locust down across the drive. Neighbor didn't think a tree on the drive would stop people .


Here's the accessory drive, nice sized cherry top blew out of a large cherry and took down an elm I planned on taking out anyway along with the cherry, just didn't want to do them until early spring but no time better than now lol.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> You swinging buy @Philbert .


Would if I could. Take care with that.

Philbert


----------



## aheeejd

crowbuster said:


> just take a bottle of dawn and a hose. clean them up. they'll have you back for sure.


Really, ok I'll have to check that out. I spoke to a guy I kinda work with that used to be in that business, stone, brick, pavers etc & I asked him. I said hey if I get some brake clean & spray them down will it come clean. Fricken guy said nope, nothing you can do, they are lost. 

So thanks I'll look into this.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Would if I could. Take care with that.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks anyway .
I've got a lot of work to do here tomorrow and I have to make sure my neighbor stays safe with his saws. It would be most productive if he just hauled brush, but I'm sure he's gonna want to run his saws, why wouldn't he right! I'll focus on getting the big locust out of the drive/his parking spot and turn around, as well as the other tree in the main drive, then I'll be free to do mine. 
I'm really bumming about some of the smaller trees that are totally bent over and the root balls half exposed on some, I wanted to save those trees out.
The good thing is there are a few others I wanted to take down this just got them down for me, now I have to cut them up and clean up the mess.
Lots of firewood for down the rd .


----------



## woodchip rookie

md1486 said:


> Just bought an atv yesterday, sure gonna help me scrounge more wood on the small woodlot ! Pretty excited as this is kind of a big expense for me
> 
> View attachment 758851
> 
> View attachment 758857


help around the house greatly


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I've been busy clearing a building site near Tobermory in my spare work days. I don't know how loggers can do this all day every day. I took a bunch of equipment up there to make it easier on me. The owner has me piling the poplar, cedar, white pine and tamarack logs in the heavy bush. They will rot long before he ever gets to cutting them. Between him and me we are chipping most of the branches and smaller trees. I have an excavator and dozer coming in to remove stumps and push them back into the bush then dig the house when I'm done playing. It's been cool enough so I haven't seen any rattle snakes in awhile which is good. I've cut about 50 trees down that were over 15" diameter and likely several hundred that were smaller. Still have 25 big ones and 100's of smaller ones to go yet.


That's what, about a 3 hour commute? Only way I'd ever clear a lot is if was for myself. That's a lot of slugging!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.


----------



## crowbuster

Don't even get me started svk, I make my wife insane with my bolt and parts hoarding. haha. No joke, I go to town once a month for feed n such, so I keep anything that will save me a trip to town ! we are normal, other folks are weird.


----------



## svk

crowbuster said:


> Don't even get me started svk, I make my wife insane with my bolt and parts hoarding. haha. No joke, I go to town once a month for feed n such, so I keep anything that will save me a trip to town ! we are normal, other folks are weird.


I’m especially a pack rat at the cabin, because if you need anything on Saturday afternoon or Sunday it’s an hour and ten minutes to the nearest hardware store!


----------



## cat10ken

The coffee can is a collectible now too.


----------



## svk

It’s in my list of things to do to sort by size transfer from coffee cans to largemouth mason jars so you can see what’s in there.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I’m especially a pack rat at the cabin, because if you need anything on Saturday afternoon or Sunday it’s an hour and ten minutes to the nearest hardware store!


lol its a tough life living in the sticks, but your tougher? right!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043


Yea but mine get sorted when I get back from the estate sale, lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> lol its a tough life living in the sticks, but your tougher? right!


Resourceful, cheap, crazy. Lol.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043


I buy them by the 5 gallon bucks at garage sales..... and then my oldest son is a scraper/garage/house clean outs...


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Thanks anyway. I've got a lot of work to do here tomorrow and I have to make sure my neighbor stays safe with his saws.



I currently have 'invites' to go to the Bahamas, Carolinas, NW WIsconsin, Sioux Falls, . . . 



svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.


Mine are labeled! This is a small fraction (cropped out some of the hoarding mess).



Philbert


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> I buy them by the 5 gallon bucks at garage sales..... and then my oldest son is a scraper/garage/house clean outs...


When I was young and spent money foolishly I bought several of those little drawers from KAR products when they came to the shop I worked at. Had one with zip ties, another with electrical fittings, another with nuts and bolts. I can’t remember what the 4th one held. I eventually sold the whole works cause I didn’t need most of the stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> It’s in my list of things to do to sort by size transfer from coffee cans to largemouth mason jars so you can see what’s in there.


I sort mine into the heavy freezer zip lock bags and write on them with magic marker then put them in a box. Won’t break like a jar, you can still see in them and take up less space in the box than jars.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Plus when you flip out when you can’t find what you’re looking for and throw a couple they don’t shatter like jars will.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043


Only 25?
Coffee cans just waiting for something to go into them. And cans with valuable stuff in them. Never know when you'll need an antique hand cut nail or a nut to a cell tower base.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Plus when you flip out when you can’t find what you’re looking for and throw a couple they don’t shatter like jars will.


If you can't find it you don't have enough.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Replaced 1 firebrick and cemented in a couple small cracked angled peices. Guess the stoves good to go again. 

The door seals really made some difference. Can really snuff down the fire. I used a low density flat 1/4" seal vs 5/16" round rope hoping that will last better. 

Might replace the bolt that's holding the latch. Its looking thin and probably was a pin originally. That should be found in a coffee can or cookie tin eh?


----------



## Philbert

I also have the baby food jars - still used when my kids were small!

That is what I remember the 'old farts' having when I was a kid: coffee cans and baby food jars.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

This is what the organized guys had. The coffee cans were below the bench or out of sight.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> This is what the organized guys had.


Yep. Right out of '_Popular Science'_ wood shop tips!

Philbert


----------



## svk

I have a multi tiered rack with mason jar lids. When my mother and aunt were cleaning out my grandparents basement my aunt threw the mason jars and contents away. Pissed me right off.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I also have the baby food jars - still used when my kids were small!
> 
> That is what I remember the 'old farts' having when I was a kid: coffee cans and baby food jars.
> 
> Philbert


I have baby food jars with brads and small bolts/nuts. And some film containers too.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043



Did I not post 6 weeks ish ago about my brother and I clearing out dad's garage for mum? A LOT of old and useless nuts and bolts (whitworth, BSP, AF and such long since gone threads). The upsetting bit was we made several large sack fulls of old tools to scrap. High quality (in their day) spanners, taps, dies and so on. The sort of thing that dad had once upon a time as he was an engineer, and had kept for many years as to buy if needed would hve been prohibitively costly, but...well...thankfully we are metric everywhere these days.

by all means squirrel.....but do ask yourself if you have any real likelihood of using it first.


----------



## svk

I’ve got another half dozen jars on since this pic


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Did I not post 6 weeks ish ago about my brother and I clearing out dad's garage for mum? A LOT of old and useless nuts and bolts (whitworth, BSP, AF and such long since gone threads). The upsetting bit was we made several large sack fulls of old tools to scrap. High quality (in their day) spanners, taps, dies and so on. The sort of thing that dad had once upon a time as he was an engineer, and had kept for many years as to buy if needed would hve been prohibitively costly, but...well...thankfully we are metric everywhere these days.
> 
> by all means squirrel.....but do ask yourself if you have any real likelihood of using it first.


Amen. But then the hoarders might have been the wise ones after all, prepping for an apocalyptic mad-max style post-brexit. When the sky caves in on November 1st, if you listen very carefully you'll hear them saying "see, we told you it will come in handy one day".


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I’ve got another half dozen jars on since this pic
> 
> View attachment 759076


There is talk here about going back to glass jars and bottles. Allegedly it is the greener option. Funny how the old timers might have known more than we ever gave 'em credit for at the time.


----------



## JustJeff

Now if you had a cannon with a barrel just about the size of a coffee can........

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043


NNNNOOOOO!!! I was on my farm in WV. My cousin brought his Kubota with belly mower and light grading blade.. My Massey 135 has a 9', 500 pound grading blade, but I had it at home, not on the farm. He mowed my rifle range and some of the trails on his place. Then said we had to pull the mower or the rear blade would not go all the way down. He's 8 years older than me, so I jumped down on the ground. More like fell, because I had just had my knees replaced. The mower is supposed to have push pins, but the first one I could see had a bolt in it. I asked him if he had a ratchet and end wrench so I could pull the bolts? He said yes, and handed me a pair of pliers and an adjustable wrench. I asked where the 9/16 socket and end wrench were? He said if he did it that way he'd have to get a whole set, like the way he does it, he only needs one set of pliers and one adjustable wrench. So, cussing under my breath I climbed under. The first bolt was a standard bolt with 9/16 head and nut. The one on the rear of that side was a counter sunk, phillips head, wood screw with a square nut on the other side. The rear on the other side was a round head phillips with a brass nut cross threaded and the front on the other side was a standard bolt with half inch head and nut. All of the holes were egged out from having the wrong diameter bolts in them. I bought a set of the correct size push pins to fit it at TSC for something like $4.99, and gave them to him for Christmas. In the spring I asked if the push pins worked better? He said no, he took them back to TSC and got his 5 bucks, he had plenty of bolts in his cans.

When I got my MD Tree Experts License in 1999, he offered to sell me his business, he was ready to retire. He had 4 crews making between 3-4,000 a day each. That's almost $4 mill a year, and he can't buy the correct pin for his tractor? He has to use a rusty old bolt out of a can? He drove 10 miles and took two hours to return $5 dollars worth of pins?

After that weekend, I went home, and went through my shed. Threw all of the tins of bolts I got from my Dad's shop, all of my wedges, broken malls, old chains, and anything steel I could find in steel buckets. Got like $110 dollars at the scrap yard. Went out and bought a $105 bottle of Eldorado Rum, and toasted every one of the wood screws, sheet metal screws, brass screws, and miss matched bolts, that were in his tractor.

I used to hoard screws and bolts. Now I say screw a screw, I can go to Ace and buy the right one faster than I could find a close one. And why do I need a box of 500 screws where I use 2 a year. I even threw away the nice neat little pull drawers they were in.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> I used to hoard screws and bolts. Now I say screw a screw, I can go to Ace and buy the right one faster than I could find a close one.


Use them all the time. Even when the hardware store is closed. Sometimes for a 'test fit' to determine length, diameter, thread, etc., even if I go buy some new ones for the final fit.

If you have an old house, sometimes the old finish fits in better than something new and shiny.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Use them all the time. Even when the hardware store is closed. Sometimes for a 'test fit' to determine length, diameter, thread, etc., even if I go buy some new ones for the final fit.
> 
> If you have an old house, sometimes the old finish fits in better than something new and shiny.
> 
> Philbert


Gotta admit, when I used to restore old furniture for an antique shop, I had jars of vintage screws and fixtures. Same with my saws. I just don't keep the big tins of stuff I used to. After I drank that bottle of rum, just the sight of a tin full of bolts makes me heave.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Gotta admit, when I used to restore old furniture for an antique shop, I had jars of vintage screws and fixtures. Same with my saws. I just don't keep the big tins of stuff I used to. After I drank that bottle of rum, just the sight of a tin full of bolts makes me heave.


I'll only show you my box of old Stihl screws when you come Joe. Don't want to have to get the oil dry out for some barf in the shop.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm a hoarder … my cabin is 20 minutes in on the trail, and at least 15 minutes more to any store.

At home, I just don't want to waste the time going to the store when I'm working on a project. I often use things I stored away 10, 20 or more years ago. When I made the wood shelves for my saws, I had stored the 1 X 12 I used for over 20 years (in the back of my garage … out of the way, but I knew it was there). Actually, My Dad had bought it, and I took it off his hands when he moved to FL. I knew someday I would use it for something.

When I concoct something I often tell my wife (who like to throw everything away) "I knew I would need that sometime"!

I built this house in 1986 and still have some nails, screws and bolts that were left over from the "bulk" purchases I made when building this place. It gives me comfort to think that I almost have my own hardware store, and when I need something, I almost always buy extra, as it is usually cheaper in bulk (like HD give a discount on a 12 pack of caulking, etc). I always end up needing it sooner or later.

When I dismantled the above ground well that was in my backyard (and never was used when I was here) I repurposed the angle iron for 1) my log hauling trailers, and 2) to support grates above the outdoor fire place up at the cabin.


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff said:


> That's what, about a 3 hour commute? Only way I'd ever clear a lot is if was for myself. That's a lot of slugging!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



It's 2 hours and 15 minutes each way. I hate motels so I usually drive back and forth but when I have guys there working I sometimes stay right in Tobermory, $205 a night for a room. I leave home around 6:30 in the morning, work all day and leave site around 6:30 or 7. Had my wife there playing today and she was real impressed, I doubt she will be back. Only a couple days of cutting left. Heading to Port Dover for Friday the 13th tomorrow.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> When I concoct something I often tell my wife (who like to throw everything away) "I knew I would need that sometime"!


LOL - I almost make a production out of it, telling my wife that I've had this part for 15 or 20 years and I even knew where to find it!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> There is talk here about going back to glass jars and bottles. Allegedly it is the greener option. Funny how the old timers might have known more than we ever gave 'em credit for at the time.


I think all our trash that used to go to China comes back as packaging.

No but seriously the disposable era has to end and take it packaging with it.

Glass? I dunno used to see broken glass everywhere. Have to be some serious appeal. Beverages taste best bottled but weight has to be factored in too.


----------



## sb47

svk said:


> I’ve got another half dozen jars on since this pic
> 
> View attachment 759076



Why mount the lid? It doesn't save any space and you can't take the lid with the jar when you need to take it out in the field or to a project location.


----------



## svk

sb47 said:


> Why mount the lid? It doesn't save any space and you can't take the lid with the jar when you need to take it out in the field or to a project location.


It’s meant to stay in the shop. Works great


----------



## JustJeff

Agree with the disposable stuff. It's a generation of it now. I remember spending time with my grandfather. He would pull a couple of those jars down from the rafter and we would sit on a stool and straighten nails that he had pulled out of something. Uncle was a carpenter so there was no shortage of supply or demand. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

It's not clear re glass is good. The current war on plastics.. very muddy. I'm a big fan of reduce waste, REMOVE UNNECESSARY PACKAGING! But paper can be bad for the environment too and cotton for shopping bags... The water needed is a real problem! Glass, endlessly recyclable but heavy. Everything we use had an impact and how do you weigh bad pollution against climate change or water consumption? We aren't going to solve this easily. What I do believe is certain though.... Any solution requires reduced consumption. So far that is unacceptable. I hope they changes.... Or a fear for my little girls.


----------



## rarefish383

I built a shooting bench out of used pt 2X6’s from a deck I tore down. Used all straightened nails. Now I use a screw gun and screw every thing together. My BIL wanted to use his nail gun when we built the 8X12 addition on my hunting trailer. I said no, I might need to use the plywood someday for another building. Now I have the 12X40 foot building that needs wiring, insulation, and interior walls, I have 20 sheets of 3/4 plywood for walls. Plus all of the 2X4’s used for studs, screwed them together also. I’ll throw all of those screws in a coffee tub and reuse as we go.


----------



## svk

I spent my entire youth straightening used nails so that’s one thing I don’t save. My dad had buckets worth stowed in the shed and garage. I finally threw them all away. I will save used bolts though. Decking screws lose strength over time in the elements so I’ll reuse if they look decent. 

I have all of my decking screws and nails in zip lock bags in clear bins. It’s just the bolts and nuts that are in cans with the need to sort.


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> I think all our trash that used to go to China comes back as packaging.
> 
> No but seriously the disposable era has to end and take it packaging with it.
> 
> Glass? I dunno used to see broken glass everywhere. Have to be some serious appeal. Beverages taste best bottled but weight has to be factored in too.


They supposely passed regulations to limit the import of plastic to China as a way to force them to recycle...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47

svk said:


> I spent my entire youth straightening used nails so that’s one thing I don’t save. My dad had buckets worth stowed in the shed and garage. I finally threw them all away. I will save used bolts though. Decking screws lose strength over time in the elements so I’ll reuse if they look decent.
> 
> I have all of my decking screws and nails in zip lock bags in clear bins. It’s just the bolts and nuts that are in cans with the need to sort.




I did the same and still do. Nails have gotten expensive so I tend to save the ones that are not twisted up to bad. Dry wall screws have also gotten expensive.


----------



## MustangMike

We built a 3 story tree fort in an old White Oak tree with thrown away lumber and straightened nails!

I even made some small explosives by peeling the gunpowder off rolls of caps, and we made rockets with used CO-2 cartridges that we filled with match heads. Careful, if you make the hole too small, they explode! We would shoot them through plastic tubes that were sold to protect golf club handles.


----------



## KiwiBro

Why have capitalism if we persist privatising the profits and socialising the costs? By that I mean why not establish the true life-cycle costs of product packaging that have thus far been socialised and making sure those costs are put back on the producers/distributors/importers so that the product prices rise enough to give purchasers an incentive to alter their behaviour and migrate towards choices deemed better for the environment. If the choice of packaging hits a company's bottom line not just because of the costs of producing or distributing it, but also dealing with it at the end of its life or the costs to reuse, then that's a significant driver for change.

But how do we do that? Some countries in Europe have a tax stick they wield above the backs of companies that sell undesirably packaged products. They also use a carrot of tax incentives if said companies maintain refund schemes and automatic bottle return machines people can place their bottles into for a refund. It's a start. I just can't see how we are so comfortable socialising the costs like we have for so long, when if the costs were put back into the product price our behaviour would change. Price is a big driver of such behavioural changes if the hike is meaningful. The higher prices would also give some much needed differentiation room for the bulk food retailer. We used to have a chain of stores here called Bin-Inn where they had food, mainly ingredients and the like, in bulk and we'd bring our own re-usable containers, etc and scoop the required amounts in. Brilliant i thought but there wasn't enough of a price difference to overcome the convenience of buying conventionally packaged foodstuffs. The store might still be around but it hasn't really taken off like I had hoped it would.

That same higher pricing of environmentally unwelcome packaging also leads to more R&D into recycling schemes because, again, of a profit motive. There is a company here that has a pilot plastic recycling plant that is carbon neutral, I think it's energy neutral (or not far off it) and very close to profitable. That sort of thing just needs a helping hand.

I'd like to see this at a country level rather than supra-macro, global control-freak new world order level like the climate change protocols, etc.


----------



## KiwiBro

Our old decking, recycled:




A mates ceiling rafters, recycled (including recycled railroad tie bolts and washers):




A mates floor, recycled (excluding the legs that were from another persons house post):


----------



## KiwiBro

A thought occurred to me a while back; all these cars, needing new tires and brakes. Where does the thousands of tonnes of rubber and brake lining end up? Same for the particulates from vehicle emissions? it's funny how we just don't seem to consider such things. At least I, and I suspect most of us, had been conditioned to not giving it a second thought.


----------



## James Miller

Took my splitters for a ride earlier.
Seemed like a good day to swing an axe. Never got out of the 60s.
Got a little done. Sometimes i like being in the woods without all the noise of running a saw.


----------



## rarefish383

Stopped in the Stihl dealer that sold me the 4 big Homelites last year, for $10 each. Asked if he had any 1/2 inch chain to fit the Poulan Super 68. He said he had 2 rolls of Oregon 10. He cut me a loop for the 31" bar for $30. That stuff sure looks good on the saw. If I can make it to Steves that one is coming. Any log that I stick it in has to be off the ground, that chain has to last me the rest of my life!


----------



## rarefish383

What size chain is this?


----------



## sb47

My nephew was down last weekend and built his dad a big ammo box and a 5 lb box of drywall screws was 25 bucks. I can remember when that same box was $2.50
Most nails these days are the thin nail gun nails and are harder to recover because there thin and bend up easily and because there thin, they are harder to drive with a hammer. It does make reusing them a challenge though.


----------



## sb47

KiwiBro said:


> Our old decking, recycled:
> 
> View attachment 759221
> 
> 
> A mates ceiling rafters, recycled (including recycled railroad tie bolts and washers):
> 
> View attachment 759222
> 
> 
> A mates floor, recycled (excluding the legs that were from another persons house post):
> 
> View attachment 759224




Very nice!


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks. Just did a dry run on the current recycled floor project. I should be able to glue it up tonight or tomorrow. I've been accosted by angry neighbours in assorted areas when I'm chopping down trees. The plonkas don't realise this "environmental wrecking ball" as one such moron called me, takes the use of our resources just as if not more, seriously than they ever did. Not to say we are anywhere near perfect but it's crazy how much society ruins or wastes for want of a bit of extra thought or labour. The unsustainability of it all makes me cringe sometimes. How can we look future generations in the eye and say we've done our bit for the world they will inherit?


----------



## MustangMike

It makes me laugh that these rich folks go to a convention and then they say that people like me should not be allowed to drive a high performance car. Keep in mind they flew to the convention on a private jet that burned my resource in one trip than my car will in a year!

FYI, Al Gore lives in a mansion that could house 22 families and is heated by Oil, and Ocasio Cortez fly's around in private jets all the time. PHONIES!!! 

Things that concern me are the mercury accumulations, etc in our oceans, that make Tuna and Swordfish less healthy than they should be. Unfortunately, I hear next to nothing about fixing it!

On the plus side, our streams, lakes and air have become a great deal cleaner, and it looks like this momentum will continue.

Things like Acid Rain were huge problems in upstate NY, but have been greatly reduced since the 60s and 70s. Ditto DDT.


----------



## sb47

MustangMike said:


> It makes me laugh that these rich folks go to a convention and then they say that people like me should not be allowed to drive a high performance car. Keep in mind they flew to the convention on a private jet that burned my resource in one trip than my car will in a year!
> 
> FYI, Al Gore lives in a mansion that could house 22 families and is heated by Oil, and Ocasio Cortez fly's around in private jets all the time. PHONIES!!!
> 
> Things that concern me are the mercury accumulations, etc in our oceans, that make Tuna and Swordfish less healthy than they should be. Unfortunately, I hear next to nothing about fixing it!
> 
> On the plus side, our streams, lakes and air have become a great deal cleaner, and it looks like this momentum will continue.
> 
> Things like Acid Rain were huge problems in upstate NY, but have been greatly reduced since the 60s and 70s. Ditto DDT.




They don't see it that way. For them the very idea that they can get you to conserve is there only mission. The old do as I say not as I do syndrome. They think by getting you to conserve that they have done there part. 
They see themselves as the privileged and everyone else as deplorable's.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> 9' tall is getting up there. We are about 200' elevation above lake Huron and the west wind is vicious here. Especially in winter. It's wide open for a long way behind my house so I have learned not to stack too high.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Im telling ya. These things DON NOT want to move. They are packed full in the center. It is like a dump truck dumped it there. The wind wont blow it over. We had 80 mph winds last year with faster gusts. Nothing moved. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got that mouse this morning and found her nest in a house plant. Yeah I murdered the babies... 

Put a knot of a shoelace on as a wick and rubbed PB into it. Worked!

Which reminded me its that time of year. So I put out some bar bait around the place. Down to 1 mangy Tom cat so that's not an issue. He ain't gonna catch or eat no dang mice.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

crowbuster said:


> awesome. Don't over do it starting out, it will send you to the bathroom on the run ! teaspoon of so maybe to start. But everybody is different. Keep us posted please, good luck.


The Natural Calm seems good for cramps but... Found out it interfers with Warfarin. Pops INR went up to 4.0 pretty sure it's the Magnesium Citrate. 

On the plus side the Whey protein seems to give him a little boost and has potassium which should still help with cramping.


----------



## panolo

Got a new/used rig for moving around my scrounged wood. Upgraded from my LX885. Excited for the AC so I can use it in the summer with the inverted splitter I bought a couple months back. They pulled the photos already so this pic is of one a little cleaner


----------



## Deleted member 150358

A/C splitter... Never even thought about that! Sweet!


----------



## crowbuster

sixonetonoffun said:


> The Natural Calm seems good for cramps but... Found out it interfers with Warfarin. Pops INR went up to 4.0 pretty sure it's the Magnesium Citrate.
> 
> On the plus side the Whey protein seems to give him a little boost and has potassium which should still help with cramping.




that stinks. sorry to hear that


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got that mouse this morning and found her nest in a house plant. Yeah I murdered the babies...
> 
> Put a knot of a shoelace on as a wick and rubbed PB into it. Worked!
> 
> Which reminded me its that time of year. So I put out some bar bait around the place. Down to 1 mangy Tom cat so that's not an issue. He ain't gonna catch or eat no dang mice.



I got a bumper crop of mice this year. Was grabbing a hunting tote the beginning of August and saw one on the porch. Started setting out traps and I am over 30 caught so far. Don't think I have ever caught over 10 for a whole season. Glad you got them!


----------



## JustJeff

That scrounged apple sure came in handy. Had some friends over and cooked up a batch of ribs. I do them on a sheet for an hour then directly on the grill to finish. Charcoal and some small apple splits for 2 1/2 hours. Oh man my belly aches!!!













Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> That scrounged apple sure came in handy. Had some friends over and cooked up a batch of ribs. I do them on a sheet for an hour then directly on the grill to finish. Charcoal and some small apple splits for 2 1/2 hours. Oh man my belly aches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Fantastic!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That scrounged apple sure came in handy. Had some friends over and cooked up a batch of ribs. I do them on a sheet for an hour then directly on the grill to finish. Charcoal and some small apple splits for 2 1/2 hours. Oh man my belly aches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm hungry now!


----------



## rarefish383

Steve, got my chain! I'm ready, hope I can make it.


----------



## Short timer

28 inch on the 461 before sunrise. I got bigger wood to haul out and for that I will use the 660 and 32inch bar.


----------



## chipper1

Short timer said:


> 28 inch on the 461 before sunrise. I got bigger wood to haul out and for that I will use the 660 and 32inch bar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 759379
> View attachment 759380
> View attachment 759381


Perfect saw for bucking large rounds.
Nice work, now to split and what forever for them to dry lol.


----------



## svk

37 degrees on the way to a high of 58. No plans except to cut wood. Going to cut two pickup loads of sauna wood then do up another load for the boiler.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> Got a new/used rig for moving around my scrounged wood. Upgraded from my LX885. Excited for the AC so I can use it in the summer with the inverted splitter I bought a couple months back. They pulled the photos already so this pic is of one a little cleaner
> 
> View attachment 759329


100% not fair.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> What size chain is this?View attachment 759271


Thats ANSI 50 motorcycle chain. With teeth so you can cut the trees out of your way.


----------



## chipper1

I pushed this black locust over yesterday the storm damaged. It was leaning on a cherry tree and if it decided to fall it would land right where I store my big trailers and also park my suburban sometimes. I figured I better take it on my own time and not wait for it to do it's thing, so I moved my trailers and used the Kubota falling tool so it would break out most of the root ball. It fell right where I wanted it to which can be hard if the roots are still connected much because they will steer it, so that tells me the storm damaged the roots pretty bad, kinda did most the work for me which was nice because I wanted it down although not right now lol.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Range day yesterday. 338LM. Not thrilled with the spread or average but its the best I got


----------



## svk

“Not thrilled” LOL!! Looks fantastic to me. 

I had a Remington 700 Sendero in .300 win mag that could throw touching groups but every other large rifle had trouble putting three shot groups under a golf ball.


----------



## svk

Ask and ye shall receive 

Thank you @Philbert for hooking me up with some chains so I can run the old Homelite today!


----------



## svk

Mother Nature and Papa bear payed a visit to the cabin while I was out of town. I wanted that stupid balsam down anyhow and it solved the problem without hitting the generator, shed, or outhouse. 





These two aspen were looking poor before and now are nearly bare. The other aspen have yet to even start to change color. I guess I’ll see if they bud in the spring otherwise they’ll be next years wood.


----------



## Short timer

chipper1 said:


> Perfect saw for bucking large rounds.
> Nice work, now to split and what *forever for them to dry lol.*



I hear ya, thankfully I’m 3 years ahead, took a lot of work to get to this point.


----------



## Short timer

Heading in for some big wood. Makes the rounds from this morning look like branches. Taking them out in 7 foot sections to make 5, 16 inch long rounds.


----------



## Short timer




----------



## Short timer

Getting kind of big for the 461, I will be breaking out the 660 with 32 inch bar to buck the rest up.


----------



## svk

The second pile of tops is all but exhausted. Going to cut another tank full of fuel to top off the sauna racks after this and then work on the big pine logs for boiler wood with the Homelite.


----------



## JustJeff

Put the bigger "blade" on the 460 today. I think it looks more manly than with the 20" blade. Hehe. The free chain didn't cut bad after a couple licks with the file.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Another load out. This one to the sauna.


----------



## svk

Stacked. With 16” wood, this rack holds a half cord. So with wood averaging 18” it’s definitely more.

Also brought home a half wheelbarrow load of shorts and uglies that I had been saving up.


Cutting skidded wood has its drawbacks, that’s why we use cheap chains to cut it . I’ll touch this up and go get another load.


----------



## svk

Done with another tank of fuel. Started to rain just as I ran out of gas but it’s stopping as I’m taking my water break. I’ll split the larger pieces and load it up shortly.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> 100% not fair.


Agreed. A "You suck" post with a capital why, as in why don't I have one.


----------



## H-Ranch

Firewood parade! 1/2 of a 5' diameter red oak came down last night, blocking a professional office parking lot and driveway access to 2 homes. The people from the office cut it enough to get cars through yesterday and posted free wood today. I offered to take all the brush and in return they helped to deliver the wood 3 miles to my house. 15 truck loads total. I did most of the cutting and they loaded most of it with several teens helping. My wife brought DQ Blizzards for everyone after 2 trips. I'm going to be working up firewood for days to come.


----------



## Hinerman

woodchip rookie said:


> Range day yesterday. 338LM. Not thrilled with the spread or average but its the best I got



What distance?


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> “Not thrilled” LOL!! Looks fantastic to me.
> 
> I had a Remington 700 Sendero in .300 win mag that could throw touching groups but every other large rifle had trouble putting three shot groups under a golf ball.


The group is decent but the spread and speed not so much


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hinerman said:


> What distance?


100yds. Still working on load development.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> 100yds. Still working on load development.


I had a Sako TRG-S in .338 LM. Awesome accurate. Try this powder. Thru the chronograph the max velocity spread was. 17 FPS.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://www.vihtavuori.com/reloading-data/
Forgot to attach this info.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@James Miller Want me to bring my 590, we can compare them side by side?


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Firewood parade! 1/2 of a 5' diameter red oak came down last night, blocking a professional office parking lot and driveway access to 2 homes. The people from the office cut it enough to get cars through yesterday and posted free wood today. I offered to take all the brush and in return they helped to deliver the wood 3 miles to my house. 15 truck loads total. I did most of the cutting and they loaded most of it with several teens helping. My wife brought DQ Blizzards for everyone after 2 trips. I'm going to be working up firewood for days to come.
> View attachment 759534


That’s cool to get the help!


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> That’s cool to get the help!


For sure! They asked several times if I wanted all of the brush - I was happy to trade burning that for the labor to load and deliver the wood.. Apparently another guy offered a place to dump if they delivered it, but they choose the guy that was willing to be right there helping. And that other guy has no firewood now, does he?

One of the younger kids asked if this was my job. I told him no, this is just a hobby.

They asked if I was willing to take down the rest of the tree. It is close enough to hit the building, main road, and driveway so I declined. Plus it's 5' diameter. But I can come back to pick up the wood once it's on the ground.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> @James Miller Want me to bring my 590, we can compare them side by side?


Sure. I think yours will be stronger Joe's got alot of time into figuring out what makes the 590s run.


----------



## svk

Had over an hour rain delay this afternoon but got the second load tossed in. Was bit/stung by something on the back of my arm when cutting the second load but never saw what and the bitten area quickly went back to normal. I carefully checked for ground wasp nests and there were none.




Was turning around in the yard and was suddenly stuck. If you guys remember I had the rented skid steer a while back and apparently the one spot where I had removed a rock didn’t get packed down because my rear wheel sunk deep!




Used the wheelbarrow to bring the wood over to the racks and after the truck was empty I was able to walk the truck out. Will need to grab some gravel to fill that rut!


Uglies


----------



## svk

Was having trouble uploading photos to one post so here’s the rest. 

Little racks almost full. 



Sauna fire is ripping 


Maintenance time


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> https://www.vihtavuori.com/reloading-data/
> Forgot to attach this info.


They dont stock any of that local. Ive tried 256gr flatliners, 250gr bergers, 285 Hornady BTHP, 285gr Hornady ELD's and 300gr Bergers. H-1000 and RL-26. None of the bullet/powder combos have put up good speed/spread numbers in this gun.


----------



## Short timer

H-Ranch said:


> Firewood parade! 1/2 of a 5' diameter red oak came down last night, blocking a professional office parking lot and driveway access to 2 homes. The people from the office cut it enough to get cars through yesterday and posted free wood today. I offered to take all the brush and in return they helped to deliver the wood 3 miles to my house. 15 truck loads total. I did most of the cutting and they loaded most of it with several teens helping. My wife brought DQ Blizzards for everyone after 2 trips. I'm going to be working up firewood for days to come.
> View attachment 759534


Now that’s lucky! Are you sure that’s red oak? Leaves look like a type of white oak to me, if so it makes it even better luck!


----------



## H-Ranch

Short timer said:


> Now that’s lucky! Are you sure that’s red oak? Leaves look like a type of white oak to me, if so it makes it even better luck!


Well... I thought it was white oak also based on the leaves, but it splits easily and the wood looks/smells like red oak. Maybe a mix or hybrid?


----------



## Short timer

H-Ranch said:


> Well... I thought it was white oak also based on the leaves, but it splits easily and the wood looks/smells like red oak. Maybe a mix or hybrid?


Post of some more pics of the leaves. If I had to guess, I would say bur oak, which is in the white oak family.


----------



## svk

I’ll tell you what. Cutting off a log pile is easy and productive but it sure makes my back hurt from bending over! 

The load I’m doing today is all big pine logs (not in a pile) which will be a nice break then I have one more cord of birch logs in a pile to work up. The aspen after that is off the ground so it will be easier to cut.


----------



## H-Ranch

Short timer said:


> Post of some more pics of the leaves. If I had to guess, I would say bur oak, which is in the white oak family.


I believe you are correct! That's what my tree book says too. White oak is a little better on the Btu charts, but the best part of this wood is it's easy to split. I would take that over a few percent higher heat content. The white oak I've had before was tougher to split. That does make my score even better though.


----------



## Short timer

H-Ranch said:


> I believe you are correct! That's what my tree book says too. White oak is a little better on the Btu charts, but the best part of this wood is it's easy to split. I would take that over a few percent higher heat content. The white oak I've had before was tougher to split. That does make my score even better though. View attachment 759614
> View attachment 759615
> View attachment 759616


Yeah man that’s some score you got! Definitely Bur oak. The bark is a dead give away too. 5 foot diameter trunk, that tree must of been a 100ft tall. Leave no rounds left behind! I wouldn’t burn that wood for at least 2 years, so you get the full potential out of it. White oak and hickory are my favorites. Well done sir!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I’ll tell you what. Cutting off a log pile is easy and productive but it sure makes my back hurt from bending over!
> 
> The load I’m doing today is all big pine logs (not in a pile) which will be a nice break then I have one more cord of birch logs in a pile to work up. The aspen after that is off the ground so it will be easier to cut.


You need to get a longer "blade" so you don't have to bend down!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi of the North

Spent about 6 hours in the old man's woodlot yesterday felling and bucking a single dead ash. I'm going to need a bigger trailer than the little John Deere ATV unit I've been using. That or widen the trail so I can get a pickup back here. Some of these rounds have to weigh 100 lbs each. 

Consistently impressed with the MS 261's bucking capabilities, that little guy rips. Couldn't have gotten that last butt round without the 28" bar on my MS 461 though


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> I believe you are correct! That's what my tree book says too. White oak is a little better on the Btu charts, but the best part of this wood is it's easy to split. I would take that over a few percent higher heat content. The white oak I've had before was tougher to split. That does make my score even better though. View attachment 759614
> View attachment 759615
> View attachment 759616


I had a farmer give me some big White Oak logs when I was a kid. A logger came in and cut them in 12' lengths, for whiskey barrel staves, took one trailer load out, came back, took all of his equipment and left. Farmer said the bottom fell out of the market, and if he let them sit till it started to swing back up, the logs would be no good. With a log on it's side, they came right to my arm pit. Our Ford F600 had 6 foot steel sides so I couldn't let anything hang over. Two logs would not fit side buy side. We cut our firewood at 24" then, so I cut the 12' logs in half and rolled them down the middle of the truck, could only get 3 on it. most White Oak I've split has been a bit stringy. Not this stuff, at 24", I split every stick with a 4lb ax. Started on the out side and just kept walking in circles around it. The surprising thing was the wood was bright pink, but after just a few hours it turned white. Never got into a White Oak that split like that stuff did since.


----------



## Short timer

Levi of the North said:


> Spent about 6 hours in the old man's woodlot yesterday felling and bucking a single dead ash. I'm going to need a bigger trailer than the little John Deere ATV unit I've been using. That or widen the trail so I can get a pickup back here. Some of these rounds have to weigh 100 lbs each.
> 
> Consistently impressed with the MS 261's bucking capabilities, that little guy rips. Couldn't have gotten that last butt round without the 28" bar on my MS 461 though
> 
> View attachment 759627
> View attachment 759620


461 and 261 is the ultimate 2 saw plan imo. Personally I would widen the trail, especially if your hauling it out of your fathers property to process it. Too much handling of the wood if your loading and unloading that many times.


----------



## panolo

Short timer said:


> Post of some more pics of the leaves. If I had to guess, I would say bur oak, which is in the white oak family.



Nice catch! Plus they have the fuzziest and largest acorns!


----------



## Short timer

rarefish383 said:


> I had a farmer give me some big White Oak logs when I was a kid. A logger came in and cut them in 12' lengths, for whiskey barrel staves, took one trailer load out, came back, took all of his equipment and left. Farmer said the bottom fell out of the market, and if he let them sit till it started to swing back up, the logs would be no good. With a log on it's side, they came right to my arm pit. Our Ford F600 had 6 foot steel sides so I couldn't let anything hang over. Two logs would not fit side buy side. We cut our firewood at 24" then, so I cut the 12' logs in half and rolled them down the middle of the truck, could only get 3 on it. most White Oak I've split has been a bit stringy. Not this stuff, at 24", I split every stick with a 4lb ax. Started on the out side and just kept walking in circles around it. *The surprising thing was the wood was bright pink, but after just a few hours it turned white. Never got into a White Oak that split like that stuff did since.*



It’s an unmistakable sweet smell too.


----------



## rarefish383

Levi of the North said:


> Spent about 6 hours in the old man's woodlot yesterday felling and bucking a single dead ash. I'm going to need a bigger trailer than the little John Deere ATV unit I've been using. That or widen the trail so I can get a pickup back here. Some of these rounds have to weigh 100 lbs each.
> 
> Consistently impressed with the MS 261's bucking capabilities, that little guy rips. Couldn't have gotten that last butt round without the 28" bar on my MS 461 though
> 
> View attachment 759627
> View attachment 759620


I was going to say it looked more like Tulip Poplar to me with the greenish heart wood. But, the stump cut looks like Ash. Here's a big Ash that snapped in half on a friends farm, they look pretty close. Wish there was a leaf.


----------



## svk

Next batch for the boiler provided the Homelite runs as good as it did the other day.


----------



## svk

Pulls real nice with a fresh loop of LGX


----------



## Short timer

The heat is back here in NJ and I’m at the point where I only cut and process wood in weather that I can enjoy doing it, the colder the better. So for now it’s saw maintenance and chain sharpening. Here is the 660 with the 32 inch bar ready to go when it cools back down. Sharpened 2, 32 inch loops and 2, 28 inch loops


----------



## svk

Short timer said:


> The heat is back here in NJ and I’m at the point where I only cut and process wood in weather that I can enjoy doing it, the colder the better. So for now it’s saw maintenance and chain sharpening. Here is the 660 with the 32 inch bar ready to go when it cools back down. Sharpened 2, 32 inch loops and 2, 28 inch loops
> 
> View attachment 759649


That’s a purty blade you’ve got.


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> That’s a purty blade you’ve got.


I’m one of those fools that cleans everything if I’m not going to use it again within the next week or two. I remove bar, clean bar and chain with simple green, grind chain. Blow off saw with compressed air, clean air filter, dump fuel, wipe it down, etc etc. 

Keeps em looking purty, and me happy the next time I reach for it.


----------



## rarefish383

Short timer said:


> I’m one of those fools that cleans everything if I’m not going to use it again within the next week or two. I remove bar, clean bar and chain with simple green, grind chain. Blow off saw with compressed air, clean air filter, dump fuel, wipe it down, etc etc.
> 
> Keeps em looking purty, and me happy the next time I reach for it.


I know a guy that dove for treasure with Mel Fisher. He has a bunch of rum bottles that came off the fleet of 1812. He said before they open a bottle they stick a needle through the cork and draw a sample of the air from inside. They can learn a lot about the past from the air sample. When he saw one of my saws he said he was going to send one of the scientists over to take a sample of saw dust off one, they could learn a lot from analyzing the wood samples from 1000 years ago.


----------



## Short timer

rarefish383 said:


> I know a guy that dove for treasure with Mel Fisher. He has a bunch of rum bottles that came off the fleet of 1812. He said before they open a bottle they stick a needle through the cork and draw a sample of the air from inside. They can learn a lot about the past from the air sample. When he saw one of my saws he said he was going to send one of the scientists over to take a sample of saw dust off one, they could learn a lot from analyzing the wood samples from 1000 years ago.


----------



## rarefish383

Short timer said:


>


Here's one of the cleaner ones.


----------



## rarefish383

I actually used 4 cans of brake clean on that one cleaning it up, and it started right up and runs well. The only thing wrong with it is the clutch cover is cracked around both stud holes.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Here's one of the cleaner ones.


“Protective coating”


----------



## svk

Well it went from cool and overcast to warm and sunny. Says 66 is official temp but feels hotter. 

Got into noodling and probably have a truckload ready to go so far. On my last chain and I doubt I’ll be able to process enough to fill the truck and trailer so may just load the truck and go watch football. 

Had to flip the “blade” over on the homie as the bottom according to the letters is pretty worn. Cuts much better flipped. 

This crotch piece under the saw is probably the densest pine I’ve ever cut. Loaded with sap too. 




The frequency thrown off by the lower revving Homelite must irritate the snakes as I’ve seen three of them already. They just sit there when I’m cutting with the Husky.


----------



## MustangMike

461s are nice, and I love my ported 261 Ver II, but IMO the best compliment for it is either the 462 or a Hybrid. They will both give you the performance in a lighter package.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Speaking if more power... There's a Partner P100 and 2 Power Mac 1000's on the CL with 2-32" and 1-36" bar. 3 for $550 doesn't say if they are runners but they look to be. Didn't they make the Jonsereds 1020 too?


----------



## U&A

Got to take my heavy set lady out tonight.[emoji847] The stereotypes are always so true. The heavy ones really go at your wood hard and they are just plane better at it. 


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]......[emoji6]





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Got to take may heavy set lady out tonight.[emoji847] The stereotypes are always so true. The heavy ones really go at your wood hard and they are just plane better at it.
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]......[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Either way your wood is going to burn later on. Ouch. worth it but still...practice safe splitting please.


----------



## dancan

Well , was gonna go to that lot to drop more not spruce today but it rained this morning and when it stopped at 11am the humidity stayed at 95% so it was a sauna even at 65 
By 2 it wasn't bad so I went to the undisclosed location to block up some of that 4' stuff that we brought from the lot .
The Ryobi 2.0 worked fine , got 3 tanks in it today


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Either way your wood is going to burn later on. Ouch. worth it but still...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Good one man!![emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Had to get me some fast drying wood. This maple should do just fine. About 21” DBH and about 75 feet tall. 










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> Had to get me some fast drying wood. This maple should do just fine. About 21” DBH and about 75 feet tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Get it split up and you should be good .
It amazed me how little moisture was in the maples I dropped last month .
I'm surprised that I've never noticed that before .


----------



## svk

Neighbor stopped to chat as I was cutting and the next thing I knew it was 3:00. Since my second chain was already getting dull from noodling I loaded the truck but not trailer and called it a day. 




Still have this much left to noodle/quarter so will almost have another full truck and trailer load. 



Did a “blade” retirement on the little saw. This was originally part of a Tri-Link b+c combo that I bought for 15 bucks when I needed to rescue the other bar out of a pinched tree. So even though it only lasted for somewhere between 25-30 cords it still certainly earned it’s keep. I’ll mark it and hang it in the shed in case I ever need to rescue a bar again. 



Oh, and the grape Pedialyte kept me hydrated and feeling like he man.


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Get it split up and you should be good .
> It amazed me how little moisture was in the maples I dropped last month .
> I'm surprised that I've never noticed that before .



I agree. it makes a big difference if you cut it down in the late fall or winter but the last few I cut down we’re always late fall and the wood was definitely ready to burn in about 8 months after it was split and stacked


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Some of the live boxelder I just cut is half dry already. Red heart turned white. Especially one log that was mostly off the ground. No doubt if I run short I'll be able to burn some of that this spring.

Have a few smaller ones I sprayed 3 years ago that should come down. Low hanging fruit.

Had a little linoleum left over from the bathroom. So put the cut offs in the entry way. Doesn't match at all and needs a lot more work but that's a huge improvement over the wore out trip hazard that came out.





Can't wait for this week to be over. Company every day and then daughter's wedding rehearsal and wedding this weekend. I was told tie is optional... Said I guess hats are out then?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Oh, and the grape Pedialyte kept me hydrated and feeling like he man.


Sorry. I tried Pedialyte today while out doing some storm clean up. Tastes like cr*p IMO. Even when cold. Dumped it out and went back to drinking Gatorade and plain water. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Cut another 3 Red Maple on Friday (the pic shows 2 stumps), then started changing the bearing on my wood splitter. Seems it was a bit worn!

Had to go to 2 different places, then back again for the seals. Had never replaced a race in a wheel before, but got it done with a hammer, nail set and a socket (although I did not have a socked as large as I wanted, it still provided more surface area than the nail punch for inserting the new race). So I took it all apart on Fri afternoon, and put it all back together on Sat morning. The other side seemed good, but I did it anyway. Good thing I did, everything was all wet in there. Replaced the seal and repacked the bearings … does not have grease fittings!

I then went to a Memorial trap shoot yesterday afternoon. I had not shot trap in about 2 decades. Only go 15 the first round, but was not upset about it at all. Then started the second round … 0 for 3!!! Got mad at myself, and finished with 18! Hey, I'll take 18 of 22 any day!

So I biked with the Grandkids this morning (hauled my 5 year old Granddaughter behind me), then in the afternoon went to practice with my bow, archery season is approaching, and every year that darn bow is tougher to pull back (and I have already let up on the draw weight twice in recent years).

I use 4 practice arrows and shoot 20, 30, 40 and 50 yds respectively, each time. My last set, both the 40 and 50 were in the white, and the 50 yd was in the X, so I figured it was time to quit!

Hopefully, I'll find a deer next month! Have not got one with the bow for quite a while … part of the problem is cross bow now opens 11/2!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Sorry. I tried Pedialyte today while out doing some storm clean up. Tastes like cr*p IMO. Even when cold. Dumped it out and went back to drinking Gatorade and plain water.
> 
> Philbert


I stick with Powerade, taste less sweet to me than Gatorade.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Sorry. I tried Pedialyte today while out doing some storm clean up. Tastes like cr*p IMO. Even when cold. Dumped it out and went back to drinking Gatorade and plain water.
> 
> Philbert


Sacrilege!


----------



## svk

I like the taste of Gatorade (a lot) but it just doesn’t help me any more than plain water. Apparently my body just sheds salt more that other people though.


----------



## U&A

Water, and small snacks. 

I wont drink that artificial sweetener and food coloring crap. WAY to much sugar. Your body literally needs zero sugar to survive. It makes its own sugar that it needs. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Perhaps Pedialyte interspersed with mouthfuls of Gerber creamed green beans.....lol!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Orange is good, grape is good, cherry is like a big ole bottle of watered down Nyquil....but it works.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Cut another 3 Red Maple on Friday (the pic shows 2 stumps), then started changing the bearing on my wood splitter. Seems it was a bit worn!
> 
> Had to go to 2 different places, then back again for the seals. Had never replaced a race in a wheel before, but got it done with a hammer, nail set and a socket (although I did not have a socked as large as I wanted, it still provided more surface area than the nail punch for inserting the new race). So I took it all apart on Fri afternoon, and put it all back together on Sat morning. The other side seemed good, but I did it anyway. Good thing I did, everything was all wet in there. Replaced the seal and repacked the bearings … does not have grease fittings!
> 
> I then went to a Memorial trap shoot yesterday afternoon. I had not shot trap in about 2 decades. Only go 15 the first round, but was not upset about it at all. Then started the second round … 0 for 3!!! Got mad at myself, and finished with 18! Hey, I'll take 18 of 22 any day!
> 
> So I biked with the Grandkids this morning (hauled my 5 year old Granddaughter behind me), then in the afternoon went to practice with my bow, archery season is approaching, and every year that darn bow is tougher to pull back (and I have already let up on the draw weight twice in recent years).
> 
> I use 4 practice arrows and shoot 20, 30, 40 and 50 yds respectively, each time. My last set, both the 40 and 50 were in the white, and the 50 yd was in the X, so I figured it was time to quit!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll find a deer next month! Have not got one with the bow for quite a while … part of the problem is cross bow now opens 11/2!


I have the same ladder Mike.
Are you using it to set ropes, do you have a throw-ball and throw-line, I thought you had a bigshot or did I get you mixed up with someone else.
Nice work on the trees and the bearings, I hate dirty grease .


----------



## KiwiBro

Sitting down with a cup of tea trying to calm myself down. i still can't believe the cascading train wreck that just unfolded as I was glueing up my set of drawers project. Decided to do it in stages as some of it is complex and I didn't have faith the glue working time would be enough. Dry run yesterday, no probs at all. Today, beyond a safe level of stress and complications. This stage had about 8 pieces of either mortice and tenoned or sliding dovetailed pieces that had to come together in sequence. Well, I was too slow for the glue and when I tried bashing one piece into position it broke off leaving about a 1.5' length of sliding dovetail in the groove and I could not get it out. All while the other glue on the other pieces is going off before I'm ready for it. Haven't had a panic like that since the red dragon gum that sat back and pretzled my new 42" bar last Summer. I'm talking total stress limits reached. 
And at that critical moment in my train wreck, the new neighbour came over to introduce himself and offer me some lunch. I had to politely as I can advise I've worked long hours for three weeks on this cabinet build and it's a really bad time as glue is going off and I'm knee deep in trainwreck. He wanted to exchange pleasantries at which point I cast aside politeness and said "I've worked for three weeks on this piece and glue is going off and I'm phucking this up so if you don't mind I need to get back into it salvaging what I can. " He finally got the message and left. I mean, there could not have been a worse time to meet the new neighbour.
Rescued what I could of the glue up and will have to get creative with the repairs and also accept that I've lost forever the perfection I had worked so hard for all these weeks. when i accepted I couldn't do any more to salvage it I took a few steps away, double over and threw up. That kind of stress isn't advisable.
I'm so gutted right now but went to appologise to the new neighbour anyway but they have gone out or are avoiding me ;-)


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Sitting down with a cup of tea trying to calm myself down. i still can't believe the cascading train wreck that just unfolded as I was glueing up my set of drawers project. Decided to do it in stages as some of it is complex and I didn't have faith the glue working time would be enough. Dry run yesterday, no probs at all. Today, beyond a safe level of stress and complications. This stage had about 8 pieces of either mortice and tenoned or sliding dovetailed pieces that had to come together in sequence. Well, I was too slow for the glue and when I tried bashing one piece into position it broke off leaving about a 1.5' length of sliding dovetail in the groove and I could not get it out. All while the other glue on the other pieces is going off before I'm ready for it. Haven't had a panic like that since the red dragon gum that sat back and pretzled my new 42" bar last Summer. I'm talking total stress limits reached.
> And at that critical moment in my train wreck, the new neighbour came over to introduce himself and offer me some lunch. I had to politely as I can advise I've worked long hours for three weeks on this cabinet build and it's a really bad time as glue is going off and I'm knee deep in trainwreck. He wanted to exchange pleasantries at which point I cast aside politeness and said "I've worked for three weeks on this piece and glue is going off and I'm phucking this up so if you don't mind I need to get back into it salvaging what I can. " He finally got the message and left. I mean, there could not have been a worse time to meet the new neighbour.
> Rescued what I could of the glue up and will have to get creative with the repairs and also accept that I've lost forever the perfection I had worked so hard for all these weeks. when i accepted I couldn't do any more to salvage it I took a few steps away, double over and threw up. That kind of stress isn't advisable.
> I'm so gutted right now but went to appologise to the new neighbour anyway but they have gone out or are avoiding me ;-)


Bummer Bro .
I didn't screw anything up today(that I'm aware of yet), but things sure didn't go as planned . Been sick for over two weeks and I have a nasty mess here at the house from the storm that hit us Thursday evening. I get not feeling to great about yourself when things don't go as planned, I think thats hard in many ways. As far as the , you'll have to find someone else who can understand that level of disappointment in oneself, do you think it may have just been the glue .
Anyway I hope you can make piece with your new neighbors and salvage much of your project.
BTW I've enjoyed viewing those works of art, so don't give up, stay strong .


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Orange is good, grape is good, cherry is like a big ole bottle of watered down Nyquil....but it works.
> 
> View attachment 759790


Atta boy

Fruit punch is good as is strawberry. Not sure which is my favorite of all of them. Cherry is on deck for me next.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Get it split up and you should be good .
> It amazed me how little moisture was in the maples I dropped last month .
> I'm surprised that I've never noticed that before .


Yea silver is good stuff.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Atta boy
> 
> Fruit punch is good as is strawberry. Not sure which is my favorite of all of them. Cherry is on deck for me next.


is it more expensive than gatorade?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> is it more expensive than gatorade?


Yes. It’s about 4 bucks a liter for off brand or 6-7 for real Pedialyte. But one quart a day in hot weather is all I need and I drink water otherwise. I’ll drink water before working, 3/4 of the Pedialyte while I’m working and then go back to water and drink the last 1/4 when I’m driving home.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Dahmer said:


> I stick with Powerade, taste less sweet to me than Gatorade.


Powerade actually lists vitamins on the label. I'm a big fan of Body Armor drinks.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Any idea what this is?

It was very yellow inside. I was surprised when I saw the noodles coming out. Quite heavy and split easy. The pictures don't do the color justice


----------



## svk

What did it smell like?


----------



## 95custmz

Maybe, Box Elder?


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well , was gonna go to that lot to drop more not spruce today but it rained this morning and when it stopped at 11am the humidity stayed at 95% so it was a sauna even at 65
> By 2 it wasn't bad so I went to the undisclosed location to block up some of that 4' stuff that we brought from the lot .
> The Ryobi 2.0 worked fine , got 3 tanks in it today
> 
> View attachment 759695
> View attachment 759696


Nice little Ryobi VSII Dan .
Where did you find it?


----------



## Hinerman

Flint Mitch said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> It was very yellow inside. I was surprised when I saw the noodles coming out. Quite heavy and split easy. The pictures don't do the color justice



Mulberry???


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Mulberry???


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Hinerman said:


> Mulberry???


I wondered that myself. I've never had any before, but read on here about its color. It was a single round mixed in with a tree service load.
I noodled it just judging by its looks but it was not necessary


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I have the same ladder Mike.
> Are you using it to set ropes, do you have a throw-ball and throw-line, I thought you had a bigshot or did I get you mixed up with someone else.
> Nice work on the trees and the bearings, I hate dirty grease .



Yes, I mostly use it to set ropes, and it is high enough to do that for most of the trees I cut (but these did not need it, all were leaning OK). No throw line, you are mixing me with someone else (but I should have one). A lot of times, with vines and stuff, and some of the trees just having a crown, the ladder is fastest, and the price was right at HF.

I don't like wearing plastic gloves, but when you are working with grease is a great time to wear them! I remember when we had to grease wheel bearings every time we did brakes, but those days are gone and it has been a long time since I've done this. Glad it is over! The splitter is only 4 years old, and I usually trailer it when moving it, so I think they just neglected to grease that bearing.

Both of them are now stuffed full of grease, with new seals. Hopefully the water will no longer be able to get in. FYI, I did not clean that axle before the pic, so they never greased it right (IMO).


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Bummer Bro .
> I didn't screw anything up today(that I'm aware of yet), but things sure didn't go as planned . Been sick for over two weeks and I have a nasty mess here at the house from the storm that hit us Thursday evening. I get not feeling to great about yourself when things don't go as planned, I think thats hard in many ways. As far as the , you'll have to find someone else who can understand that level of disappointment in oneself, do you think it may have just been the glue .
> Anyway I hope you can make piece with your new neighbors and salvage much of your project.
> BTW I've enjoyed viewing those works of art, so don't give up, stay strong .


thanks.

i hope you are feeling better soon. Two weeks is getting into super strength man-flu territory

If it was a for profit piece I'd not get so worked up but this is for friends going through a very hard time and is made 100% from irreplaceable heirloom timber from their past. This is one of those things where time is absolutely no object. I'll spend whatever time it takes to get it perfect. Well, until today that is. There's no way I'd stress so much if it was a build for anyone else or for money. So, yeah, even surprised myself how much this means to me and how stressed I got. The only other time I've been so stressed I barfed was just before lights-out on the operating table.

Apologised to the neighbours. I doubt they'll be bugging that lunatic next door again any time soon ;-)
It's just my luck he had to turn up during amateur hour at the sheltered workshop.


----------



## panolo

Flint Mitch said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> It was very yellow inside. I was surprised when I saw the noodles coming out. Quite heavy and split easy. The pictures don't do the color justice



Never seen mulberry but the bark photo looks like an old twisty box elder. I get alot of the big rounds that don't have the red streak. Stinks to high hell so if it don't stink it ain't box elder.


----------



## Flint Mitch

panolo said:


> Never seen mulberry but the bark photo looks like an old twisty box elder. I get alot of the big rounds that don't have the red streak. Stinks to high hell so if it don't stink it ain't box elder.


No stink. I I've handled lots of box elder. This was way too heavy/dense. And just looks way too different inside to me


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> That scrounged apple sure came in handy. Had some friends over and cooked up a batch of ribs. I do them on a sheet for an hour then directly on the grill to finish. Charcoal and some small apple splits for 2 1/2 hours. Oh man my belly aches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Uh, Jeff. I checked my pm's, my email, the letterbox. Where's the invite?


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Nice little Ryobi VSII Dan .
> Where did you find it?



Brand new in a box , my local dealer had a couple


----------



## U&A

panolo said:


> Got a new/used rig for moving around my scrounged wood. Upgraded from my LX885. Excited for the AC so I can use it in the summer with the inverted splitter I bought a couple months back. They pulled the photos already so this pic is of one a little cleaner
> 
> View attachment 759329



Dang man!

That is AWSOME!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cornfused

Flint Mitch said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> It was very yellow inside. I was surprised when I saw the noodles coming out. Quite heavy and split easy. The pictures don't do the color justice


Bark & grain look like mulberry to me.


----------



## woodchip rookie

My vote gets mullberry also.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hard luck kiwi, that sounds bad.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yes, I mostly use it to set ropes, and it is high enough to do that for most of the trees I cut (but these did not need it, all were leaning OK). No throw line, you are mixing me with someone else (but I should have one). A lot of times, with vines and stuff, and some of the trees just having a crown, the ladder is fastest, and the price was right at HF.
> 
> I don't like wearing plastic gloves, but when you are working with grease is a great time to wear them! I remember when we had to grease wheel bearings every time we did brakes, but those days are gone and it has been a long time since I've done this. Glad it is over! The splitter is only 4 years old, and I usually trailer it when moving it, so I think they just neglected to grease that bearing.
> 
> Both of them are now stuffed full of grease, with new seals. Hopefully the water will no longer be able to get in. FYI, I did not clean that axle before the pic, so they never greased it right (IMO).


Good morning Mike.
A couple throwbags and a "slick line" and a nice storage bag is an incredible tool for setting lines. It does take a while to figure out some of the tricks for getting specific branches isolated, but the throwing it part I think you'd get pretty quick. There's also a couple knots that are the best for tying the bag to the line then the rope to the bag but they are easy. For around 60 you can buy a package deal that would last for a long time. Oh another thing I use mine for all the time is getting smaller hangers out of trees without rope and then bigger hangers with a rope, the line is quite strong for it's size, but rope is easier on the hands. I didn't get mine at HF so they probably aren't quite the same.

When I was wrenching for a living we had cloth gloves I'd always wear for disassembly and cleanup(my bay too), then I would remove them so I had clean hands, especially doing brake jobs. When I wrench now many times it's at a good friends because he has a lift, he wrenches for a living and always has nitrile(?) gloves there. What's funny is he wears like kid sized ones so if I have to remove them they get destroyed. When ever there is a party/gtg where they have the icebreaker that they say "tell one thing no-one knows about you" I always say I hate having dirty hands, no-one knows because my hands always seem to be dirty .
Hopefully you'll be set for a long time now. It amazes me how little grease is needed on a bearing, the biggest thing is keeping contaminants out I've found.
Crazy it was dry, but . Glad it lasted well.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> thanks.
> 
> i hope you are feeling better soon. Two weeks is getting into super strength man-flu territory
> 
> If it was a for profit piece I'd not get so worked up but this is for friends going through a very hard time and is made 100% from irreplaceable heirloom timber from their past. This is one of those things where time is absolutely no object. I'll spend whatever time it takes to get it perfect. Well, until today that is. There's no way I'd stress so much if it was a build for anyone else or for money. So, yeah, even surprised myself how much this means to me and how stressed I got. The only other time I've been so stressed I barfed was just before lights-out on the operating table.
> 
> Apologised to the neighbours. I doubt they'll be bugging that lunatic next door again any time soon ;-)
> It's just my luck he had to turn up during amateur hour at the sheltered workshop.


Thanks.
Feeling the best I have yet . I get pretty sick at least once a yr, and then deal with allergies and asthma on a fairly normal basis, but the flu bugs the last three yrs have taken their toll on me .
Speaking of health, it might be advisable in the future to refuse these type of projects, doesn't sound like they are good for your health .

May take a little time, but I'm sure they'll come around, a little and  goes a long way , besides it may calm you too .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Brand new in a box , my local dealer had a couple


I knew as soon as I saw that "stihl" sticker I knew something was up, then I saw the new bar and was like .
Are you retiring the other, or just wanted to get another before they dry up.


----------



## Be Stihl

Flint Mitch said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> It was very yellow inside. I was surprised when I saw the noodles coming out. Quite heavy and split easy. The pictures don't do the color justice



Looks like Mulberry to me also. A sure sign is the color brown it turns in just a few days in the sun, at least it does that for me. Here is a pic of the color for reference. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Cut another 3 Red Maple on Friday (the pic shows 2 stumps), then started changing the bearing on my wood splitter. Seems it was a bit worn!
> 
> Had to go to 2 different places, then back again for the seals. Had never replaced a race in a wheel before, but got it done with a hammer, nail set and a socket (although I did not have a socked as large as I wanted, it still provided more surface area than the nail punch for inserting the new race). So I took it all apart on Fri afternoon, and put it all back together on Sat morning. The other side seemed good, but I did it anyway. Good thing I did, everything was all wet in there. Replaced the seal and repacked the bearings … does not have grease fittings!
> 
> I then went to a Memorial trap shoot yesterday afternoon. I had not shot trap in about 2 decades. Only go 15 the first round, but was not upset about it at all. Then started the second round … 0 for 3!!! Got mad at myself, and finished with 18! Hey, I'll take 18 of 22 any day!
> 
> So I biked with the Grandkids this morning (hauled my 5 year old Granddaughter behind me), then in the afternoon went to practice with my bow, archery season is approaching, and every year that darn bow is tougher to pull back (and I have already let up on the draw weight twice in recent years).
> 
> I use 4 practice arrows and shoot 20, 30, 40 and 50 yds respectively, each time. My last set, both the 40 and 50 were in the white, and the 50 yd was in the X, so I figured it was time to quit!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll find a deer next month! Have not got one with the bow for quite a while … part of the problem is cross bow now opens 11/2!


If we're not to busy running saws at the GTG  I'll let you shoot my crossbow Mike . I thought I was done bow hunting when I messed my shoulder up but then I shot my buddies. I'm 2 for 3 in the last 3 years. The one I missed was because I hit a branch.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks Steve, but I have one, took a Buck with it two years ago (last year's deer fell to the MZ). I believe it is a CenterPoint, and shoots 370 FPS. It hits hard!

Since (in NY) Crossbow season replaced most of longbow season, I just have not connected with the long bow in a long time.


----------



## farmer steve

Flint Mitch said:


> I wondered that myself. I've never had any before, but read on here about its color. It was a single round mixed in with a tree service load.
> I noodled it just judging by its looks but it was not necessary


Not going with mulberry. Never had any that had the streaks in it like your pic. All I have cut is a solid yellow inside.


----------



## Flint Mitch

farmer steve said:


> Not going with mulberry. Never had any that had the streaks in it like your pic. All I have cut is a solid yellow inside.


I suppose it could be box elder, it is just so dense


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> Not going with mulberry. Never had any that had the streaks in it like your pic. All I have cut is a solid yellow inside.



Some of mine was streaked similar to that. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 759376
> Steve, got my chain! I'm ready, hope I can make it.


I'm tryin Steve, I'm tryin. We are going on a family weekend Sat, but I can take my truck and swing by your place for a couple hours then meet up with the rest of the family. I need a log to try the Poulan out on!


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> I knew as soon as I saw that "stihl" sticker I knew something was up, then I saw the new bar and was like .
> Are you retiring the other, or just wanted to get another before they dry up.


The other needs some looking at because it doesn't seem to be oiling right and since I knew that there was a couple sitting in boxes I decided to grab one .
Stickers are ordered lol

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The other needs some looking at because it doesn't seem to be oiling right and since I knew that there was a couple sitting in boxes I decided to grab one .
> Stickers are ordered lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Bummer, but good that's the only issue.
The oiling systems on the saws are very simple, once you tear it apart you'll probably figure it out very quick. Keep us informed of what you find or ask questions if you need to.
They are great little saws, I haven't ran mine in a while, I should probably get it out. I ran the 261cm v2 this weekend. the ms201cm rear handle, the pole saw 101(maybe I forget) and a lightly modded 346, all did well except the one time the 261 fell on it's face after refueling.
Nice, it will be looking like a battery saws soon enough lol.


----------



## MNGuns

So we've gone from fires in the shop stove back to too dang hot to scrounge. Looks like a week of it..........soon enuff.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Hard luck kiwi, that sounds bad.


Thanks. Crazy thing is it's just sticking a few bits of timber to other bits of timber. Nothing any sane person would get so worked up about. Was thinking this morning I must live a privileged life if that's a peak-stress moment.



chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> Feeling the best I have yet ..


 Great, hope it continues.

Hey, I couldn't refuse this project...because they never asked me. They don't even know it's coming. If they did they'd turn it down. They are the types to put everyone but themselves first and won't accept any gifts and seldom accept any help. I'm privileged to be someone they have let into their bad times, which have been too many over the last 5 or so years, and this gift is just my way of letting them know some good things can come from some dark times and places so don't give up and keep battling, which they have done and I'm so happy they are finally crawling out the other side with their marriage and family intact. Thats the cause of the stress, wanting to get it perfect for them. Will have to settle for pretty good but room for improvement. It is what it is. If they don't like the imperfections I'll offer them a full refund. What's 100% of zero?


----------



## farmer steve

MNGuns said:


> So we've gone from fires in the shop stove back to too dang hot to scrounge. Looks like a week of it..........soon enuff.


What 50*?


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Crazy thing is it's just sticking a few bits of timber to other bits of timber. Nothing any sane person would get so worked up about. Was thinking this morning I must live a privileged life if that's a peak-stress moment.
> 
> Great, hope it continues.
> 
> Hey, I couldn't refuse this project...because they never asked me. They don't even know it's coming. If they did they'd turn it down. They are the types to put everyone but themselves first and won't accept any gifts and seldom accept any help. I'm privileged to be someone they have let into their bad times, which have been too many over the last 5 or so years, and this gift is just my way of letting them know some good things can come from some dark times and places so don't give up and keep battling, which they have done and I'm so happy they are finally crawling out the other side with their marriage and family intact. Thats the cause of the stress, wanting to get it perfect for them. Will have to settle for pretty good but room for improvement. It is what it is. If they don't like the imperfections I'll offer them a full refund. What's 100% of zero?


Just keep at it man, it will work out in the end. If it hasn't worked out, it's not the end yet. I know how you feel!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Crazy thing is it's just sticking a few bits of timber to other bits of timber. Nothing any sane person would get so worked up about. Was thinking this morning I must live a privileged life if that's a peak-stress moment.
> 
> Great, hope it continues.
> 
> Hey, I couldn't refuse this project...because they never asked me. They don't even know it's coming. If they did they'd turn it down. They are the types to put everyone but themselves first and won't accept any gifts and seldom accept any help. I'm privileged to be someone they have let into their bad times, which have been too many over the last 5 or so years, and this gift is just my way of letting them know some good things can come from some dark times and places so don't give up and keep battling, which they have done and I'm so happy they are finally crawling out the other side with their marriage and family intact. Thats the cause of the stress, wanting to get it perfect for them. Will have to settle for pretty good but room for improvement. It is what it is. If they don't like the imperfections I'll offer them a full refund. What's 100% of zero?



You are a good human! I'm sure it will be perfect to them and the meaning will mean just as much!


----------



## James Miller

Brought a load home from the other property. Found termites in the busted off tree I cut down so its staying in the woods. Not sure what it is anymore. Terrible to split even with the isocore and smells awful.


----------



## MNGuns

farmer steve said:


> What 50*?



50* plus the cold can conversion factor gets pretty dang chilly Mr.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> The other needs some looking at because it doesn't seem to be oiling right and since I knew that there was a couple sitting in boxes I decided to grab one .
> Stickers are ordered lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Well, truth be told, I used the oiling issue as an excuse lol
But they have 1 more [emoji41]


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Crazy thing is it's just sticking a few bits of timber to other bits of timber. Nothing any sane person would get so worked up about. Was thinking this morning I must live a privileged life if that's a peak-stress moment.
> 
> Great, hope it continues.
> 
> Hey, I couldn't refuse this project...because they never asked me. They don't even know it's coming. If they did they'd turn it down. They are the types to put everyone but themselves first and won't accept any gifts and seldom accept any help. I'm privileged to be someone they have let into their bad times, which have been too many over the last 5 or so years, and this gift is just my way of letting them know some good things can come from some dark times and places so don't give up and keep battling, which they have done and I'm so happy they are finally crawling out the other side with their marriage and family intact. Thats the cause of the stress, wanting to get it perfect for them. Will have to settle for pretty good but room for improvement. It is what it is. If they don't like the imperfections I'll offer them a full refund. What's 100% of zero?


Maybe you should get checked out then, but then again you're saying you may be insane so maybe you're just fine .

Seems to have been, woke up feeling great and went downhill, but other days the hill was a lot steeper , so .

Sounds like the best kind of project and the most deserving folks, makes sense why you are doing it .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well, truth be told, I used the oiling issue as an excuse lol
> But they have 1 more [emoji41]


 Confessions of a stihlohaulic .


----------



## svk

I swear heat in the fall is hotter that the summer. Was 82 out and I was sweating bullets as I unloaded my truck from yesterday’s cutting.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I swear heat in the fall is hotter that the summer. Was 82 out and I was sweating bullets as I unloaded my truck from yesterday’s cutting.


My neck got burnt Saturday .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Was out sitting on the porch and got to see old toothless, earless Tom cat catch n kill a gopher. Didn't think the old fart had it in em.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> I thought I was done bow hunting when I messed my shoulder up but then* I shot my buddies.*





Seems a bit harsh, but I guess they must have deserved it. 

Choose your friends carefully @James Miller


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Sacrilege!!! I covered my cabin through my umbrella policy and it hardly cost anything! (Also added the ATV, again, very cheap). I heat my house with Natural Gas, but the hunting cabin needs a wood stove!!!



I wanted to say... I mean a cabin w/o a fireplace??  but, alas... maybe its a fishing cabin. or? and other purposes prevail. not everybody has to have 7 wood burning fireplaces...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> *Pissy rain day here.* Haven't been off the porch. Weather cutie put the curse on tomorrow too.
> 
> Been cooking on the woodstove 3 days straight. Pork loin was just about perfect at the 6 hour mark.



fast fwd a week down here. same thing. off n on... but when on, same feelings!


today... X 3


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Smells like no fuel bills for another 1-2 years.



just a lil sweat equity!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I was down to 2 of the small bottles of oil to mix a gallon of premix. Did a little scrounging in the garage and found all of this! Since I’m running them in cheap/free saws I don’t really care what brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 758443



nothing wrong with that HP Ultra!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758442
> Seems like it was a good day to work on no heating Bill's.* That hickory top in the background* and what's left standing are on the agenda for tomorrow.



great wood for cooking...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's the biggest problem I have with the stihl mix, it makes it look like stale gas, the other thing I'm not a fan of is the smell, but if I have it I run it!
> I know a guy who would use 10/30 oil in his saws, I'm not talking 20 yrs ago, the last time I saw him do it was 2 yrs ago in a 372XT. He's very hard on equipment . @brad ruch how did the inside of the 372 you got off Brian?



I use the Ultra and like it, but I mix a gallon at a time. no old smell, saw likes it... so I like it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Like I always say its 50:none that kills more saws than any other ratio*.



lol, right! straight gas, straight truth!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> Got my mowing done for now. Kinda hoping to put that mess away before long.



mowed couple days ago. rains been a lot past week or so... afternoon showers, just enuff to keep grasses green n growing... then after mower stowed... noticed a section I had not mowed!  oh well...

we slow down, but never get to put the equipment up for winter!... one way or another I mow year round in town...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Honestly once it gets cool I can do without the hot fall days*. Always dry and dusty plus the flies come out like crazy!
> 
> I’m planning to more or less do wood all weekend so at least it will be mild for that.



lol, once it gets cool here... we still get the hot fall days! it  temps, up n down...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758856
> Took down a hickory that had the top busted out. It was completely rotten at the top but plenty of good wood as I worked my way down.



i'd like to have a chunk or two of that!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043



sure do! I have a 'bolt cart'. sae bolts, mm bolts, lock, flats, sae nuts, mm nuts, metal screws, etc. 40 years in the collecting. not really a collector, or scrounger... sometimes I keep something for the fasteners... but I just don't toss any out! and then there are all the 8-32 sized stuff, too. 6s and 10s etc. and then containers of this n that, old fasteners... and then there is the nails cupboard... I rarely have to go out and buy nuts n bolts!

some times... I do have to hunt for it! lol... especially the small stuff, but I usually find it sooner or later. most of the small stuff recently got reorganized for more efficient searching...

like the Triumph 75o Bonneville I am helping a friend resurrect to running condition. hasn't seen light of day in over 5 years. 'someone' who will not admit to it... bumped it in rear. broke lens and bent bracket and lost one of lens screws. I took it, and found 2 new matching in my small stuff... nice cadium plated. test nut screws on all 3 nicely! guess they will do... 

it took to being cleaned, washed and out in the day light quite well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

crowbuster said:


> Don't even get me started svk, I make my wife insane with my bolt and parts hoarding. haha. No joke, I go to town once a month for feed n such, so I keep anything that will save me a trip to town ! we are normal, other folks are weird.



 I have an old, barely id'able mechanix creeper with old punky wood... I burned some of it today... but won't toss it out, wheels off long ago... 'cause there are some nice 1/4 x 2o bolts, washers n nuts all over it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ok, 9 pages is enuff.  ez to get behind, but interesting to catch up. well, try... almost 1:30 am. I did get some of my scrounged wood of late, cut up for campfires... pretty happy about that...

some old oak, side pieces...






no wood, no campfires...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then went down the road few houses and cut up most of a 10 cu ft bucket. city stuff... it rains oak where I live...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my lil Echo chugged along with the focus of a 'point man'... not as quiet, though...

this wood is a bit hard, but it cut it just fine...



chain still sharp from last sharpening. I hand file my chains... sure can tell the dif. always put off til... then fresh again... omg,  nice! "why did I wait?"


----------



## Cowboy254

We're getting to the end of the burning season now, prolly just a few more weeks of morning/evening fires. With the ash factor not being an issue now, I'm burning a combo of yellow box bark and black locust. Works well, keeps us warm....and shovel out the heater every third day . But that's ok at this time of year. 




The yellow box bark is quite thick and heavy (for bark). Quite a few BTUs in it for what it is.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I swear heat in the fall is hotter that the summer. Was 82 out and I was sweating bullets as I unloaded my truck from yesterday’s cutting.


Just watched the 7 day forcast and 80's everyday with the first day of fall being the warmest at 86* No rain coming either.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Hey, I couldn't refuse this project...because they never asked me. They don't even know it's coming. If they did they'd turn it down. They are the types to put everyone but themselves first and won't accept any gifts and seldom accept any help.



You're a good man, Kiwi. It is a shame to see all your painstaking work not come up quite as good as you had hoped but I'd bet folding money that they'll still be stoked to see it and won't see the imperfection you see. No-one is anywhere near as critical of their art as the artist.


----------



## H-Ranch

lefturnfreek said:


> Hmmm..... We should do a inventory of all the forms of Runnin' Loads transportation, I think we are short a plane and a tank for a full list .... Keep on .... Runnin' Loads ....





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 760118


I think you need to post the grocery cart on the Runnin' Loads thread for posterity. LOL


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my lil Echo chugged along with the focus of a 'point man'... not as quiet, though...
> 
> this wood is a bit hard, but it cut it just fine...
> View attachment 760123
> 
> 
> chain still sharp from last sharpening. I hand file my chains... sure can tell the dif. always put off til... then fresh again... omg,  nice! "why did I wait?"
> 
> View attachment 760124


Love the new wood hauler! If it has one of those wobbly wheels on the front it will shake all of the dirt and bark off by the time you get home.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Seems a bit harsh, but I guess they must have deserved it.
> 
> Choose your friends carefully @James Miller


We'll have to start calling him Steve Cheney.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> We'll have to start calling him Steve Cheney.


He's got some shotgun stories to.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> He's got some shotgun stories to.


22 long rifle hollow points with the cowboy pistol this morning on a possum that was given me a hard time.


----------



## MNGuns

farmer steve said:


> 22 long rifle hollow points with the cowboy pistol this morning on a possum that was given me a hard time.


Sounds like good eat'n


----------



## svk

I’m in a cooking group on Facebook and one old boy posted start to finish of fried gopher.

They people who only eat meat from a store lost their minds. It was great.

The only better reaction was the time a different fellow did baked muskrat with mushroom gravy.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should get checked out then, but then again you're saying you may be insane so maybe you're just fine .


I'm still waiting for the voices in my head to get back to me with an appointment timeslot. Apparently one of them is a shrink whom the others highly recommend.



Cowboy254 said:


> You're a good man, Kiwi. It is a shame to see all your painstaking work not come up quite as good as you had hoped but I'd bet folding money that they'll still be stoked to see it and won't see the imperfection you see. No-one is anywhere near as critical of their art as the artist.


I'm not a good man mate. I'm as much of an arsehole as the next arsehole if not more. Just every now and then I do something nice to ruin my hard-earned reputation.

I reckon about 1/2 a day of repairs - a bit today and a bit tomorrow and the project will look about 90% OK. Still imperfect but I can fudge it a little more than I first thought so, silver linings and all.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I’m in a cooking group on Facebook and one old boy posted start to finish of fried gopher.
> 
> They people who only eat meat from a store lost their minds. It was great.
> 
> The only better reaction was the time a different fellow did baked muskrat with mushroom gravy.


Best meat I’ve ever eaten is muskrat. If they got as big as pigs or cows I’ld never buy beef or pork again.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Best meat I’ve ever eaten is muskrat. If they got as big as pigs or cows I’ld never buy beef or pork again.


Yeah but with mushroom gravy .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> He's got some shotgun stories to.


I bet, do you hunt with him .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I'm still waiting for the voices in my head to get back to me with an appointment timeslot. Apparently one of them is a shrink who the others highly recommend.


Hopefully they can get you a deal.


----------



## lefturnfreek

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ok, 9 pages is enuff.  ez to get behind, but interesting to catch up. well, try... almost 1:30 am. I did get some of my scrounged wood of late, cut up for campfires... pretty happy about that...
> 
> some old oak, side pieces...
> View attachment 760117
> 
> 
> View attachment 760118
> 
> 
> no wood, no campfires...
> View attachment 760119



I'm going to repost your shopping cart load in my thread, https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/runnin-loads.286525/ , cause we are only down to a handful of unused transportation ... and a shopping cart wasn't on the list !! Kudo's to you.

BTW I'm half Kiwi on my Dad's side but some how am stuck North of 50, about a 1/3rd the way up Manitoba, Canada.

Keep on .... Runnin' Loads !!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Does anyone else scrounge for bolts like this? I probably have 25 cans worth of goodies from dad and grandpa.
> 
> View attachment 759043



really do like my 'fastener inventory'. tip of the iceburg...and does not include all my ANs...








usually can find what I need or want, but not always quickly! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’m especially a pack rat at the cabin,* because if you need anything on Saturday afternoon or Sunday it’s an hour and ten minutes to the nearest hardware store*!



I hate having to go to town... shoots the afternoon! I even carry an empty gasoline 5 gallon can with me back n forth so I can arrive with gasoline and not need to go get it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It’s in my list of things to do *to sort by size transfer from coffee cans to largemouth mason jars* so you can see what’s in there.



haha,  that would be a bucket list item for me... sort by size! admirable project, for sure. maybe in my next life... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I currently have 'invites' to go to the Bahamas, Carolinas, NW WIsconsin, Sioux Falls, . . .
> 
> 
> Mine are labeled! This is a small fraction (cropped out some of the hoarding mess).
> 
> View attachment 759063
> Philbert



fancy lables!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Only 25?
> Coffee cans just waiting for something to go into them. And cans with valuable stuff in them. Never know when you'll need an antique hand cut nail or a nut to a cell tower base.
> View attachment 759064
> View attachment 759065



lol, that's too organized for me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I also have the baby food jars - still used when my kids were small! That is what I remember the 'old farts' having when I was a kid: coffee cans and baby food jars. Philbert



my dad was a 'hot shot' mechanic... A&P... radials, recips and jet turbines! gunsmith, etc. he could do almost anything mechanical! gas weld like heliarc! etc. I can still remember the day.... and I was quite young... under 5... when I was with him one day and he was working on something... and he told me about nuts n bolts... and always to save them. don't throw out any u have left... and he showed me his 'inventory'. he made a life long impression on me that day. what I have now is my 2nd collection. I had one, too up north...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *I have a multi tiered rack with mason jar lids*. When my mother and aunt were cleaning out my grandparents basement my aunt threw the mason jars and contents away. Pissed me right off.



previous owner of my place used them. the lids. up under a shelf. not sure if I removed them or not. guess I will have to check...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Did I not post 6 weeks ish ago about my brother and I clearing out dad's garage for mum? A LOT of old and useless nuts and bolts (*whitworth,* BSP, AF and such long since gone threads). The upsetting bit was we made several large sack fulls of old tools to scrap. High quality (in their day) spanners, taps, dies and so on. The sort of thing that dad had once upon a time as he was an engineer, and had kept for many years as to buy if needed would hve been prohibitively costly, but...well...thankfully we are metric everywhere these days. by all means squirrel.....but do ask yourself if you have any real likelihood of using it first.



the British Triumph uses whitworth... but seems that SAE is very close. have used more SAE on it than metric.... don't have any whitworth


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’ve got another half dozen jars on since this pic View attachment 759076



that's nice. but like stated, glass can break. many condiments come in plastic now a days. glad the salad dressing bottle is... it fell out of refer this morning and onto the tile! just wiped it off and replaced it... 

fell fast, unexpectedly... gone before realized... my only thot? 'hope its not a glass one!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> I'll only show you my box of old Stihl screws when you come Joe. Don't want to have to get the oil dry out for some barf in the shop.



an airplane barf bag mite be in order... think Sporty's Pilot shop has them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I'm a hoarder … my cabin is 20 minutes in on the trail, and at least 15 minutes more to any store.
> When I dismantled the above ground well that was in my backyard (and never was used when I was here) I repurposed the angle iron for 1) my log hauling trailers, and 2) to support grates above the outdoor fire place up at the cabin.



MM - I think we would get along well! lol  

I still got a bulk box of framing nails over 35 yrs old and many fasters older than 20 yrs, too... i oftne look at it all and ask? will I ever use it all? my real name is:

Backyard _'do not throw that out!'_ Lumberjack


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *I spent my entire youth straightening used nails* so that’s one thing I don’t save. My dad had buckets worth stowed in the shed and garage. I finally threw them all away. I will save used bolts though. Decking screws lose strength over time in the elements so I’ll reuse if they look decent.
> 
> I have all of my decking screws and nails in zip lock bags in clear bins. It’s just the bolts and nuts that are in cans with the need to sort.




I don't think many of the kids today have much experience in straightening old nails and reusing them. for me, I prefer to predrill when using a restraightened nail... and some wood glue, too. I still use them, sometimes just real handy. but depends... I don't straighten them, then save them... bent and look ok, ok... bent and too rusty... gone


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> We built a 3 story tree fort in an old White Oak tree with thrown away lumber and straightened nails!
> 
> I even made some small explosives by peeling the gunpowder off rolls of caps, and we made rockets with used CO-2 cartridges that we filled with match heads. Careful, if you make the hole too small, they explode! We would shoot them through plastic tubes that were sold to protect golf club handles.




pre-*M!80* era! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> My nephew was down last weekend and built his dad a big ammo box and a 5 lb box of drywall screws was 25 bucks. *I can remember when that same box was $2.50* Most nails these days are the thin nail gun nails and are harder to recover because there thin and bend up easily and because there thin, they are harder to drive with a hammer. It does make reusing them a challenge though.



here is the original sales tag on a friend's 40/45 year old Mac 6 chainsaw. similar sized saw today new $300! +/-


$17.80 total price! new!! pix taken couple weeks ago...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Short timer said:


> Getting kind of big for the 461, I will be breaking out the 660 with 32 inch bar to buck the rest up.
> 
> View attachment 759450
> 
> 
> View attachment 759445
> View attachment 759447
> View attachment 759448
> View attachment 759449



big stuff... hope to see the splitting operation!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I'm still waiting for the voices in my head to get back to me with an appointment timeslot. Apparently one of them is a shrink who the others highly recommend.



A psychiatrist met one of his professional colleagues for lunch. He sits down and says "You're ok, how am I"?


----------



## woodchip rookie

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> an airplane barf bag mite be in order... think Sporty's Pilot shop has them...


Been there. In a plane.


----------



## svk

Another day of rain here, may try to get back out to the noodling logs tonight after I sharpen my longer loops of chain.


----------



## MustangMike

Noodled a large Red Oak round with one of my ported Asian 660s yesterday, then split a bunch of Oak, Hickory and some Beech + Locust. Will likely split a bit more today or tomorrow (the phone won't stop ringing today).

Leaned on that 660 pretty hard while noodling that Oak, and she just kept pulling …


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Another day of rain here,* may try to get back out to the noodling logs tonight after I sharpen my longer loops of chain.



and if I may add: another day of rain here, too! omg.... rain rain, rain....


----------



## lefturnfreek

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pre-*M!80* era! lol



Since I’m north of 50, fire crackers were only what we illegally brought back with us, sadly not worth the jail time now ...

Keep on ... Runnin’ Loads !!


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully they can get you a deal.


Group discount perhaps


lefturnfreek said:


> BTW I'm half Kiwi


 Kia Ora, anotherMotherBrotha.


----------



## JustJeff

One of my son's friends stayed with us for a semester and we walked a temporary room for him with Masonite. Today the wall came down and the Masonite cut into easy size pieces for disposal. It was no match for the Stihl Picco on the junkyard Homelite. While I was out I had to cut a few hunks off the pile for giggles. It always amazes me how hard you can lean on these little guys. If you never cut wood over 8-10", you could heat your house with one of these.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

JustJeff said:


> One of my son's friends stayed with us for a semester and we walked a temporary room for him with Masonite. Today the wall came down and the Masonite cut into easy size pieces for disposal. It was no match for the Stihl Picco on the junkyard Homelite. While I was out I had to cut a few hunks off the pile for giggles. It always amazes me how hard you can lean on these little guys. If you never cut wood over 8-10", you could heat your house with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I love my little saws. Sometimes I have to force myself to move up to the big guns.


----------



## MustangMike

I cut all the wood to heat my home for 5 years with a Homelite Super 2 with 14" B+C, then another 6 years with a Homelite 330. Then I got my 10 mm 044 and never ran either of them again!

The 044 was my only saw for the next 18 years! Then the 044 got crushed by a tree, and the shops would not repair it, so I purchased a 441, and worked on repairing the 044 myself (and with my Nephew's urging, joined this site). So after I got the 044 running again, the 044 and 441 were basically the same, so I sold the 441 and got a 362 C, and then it started! (The 441 was adjustable carb).


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> One of my son's friends stayed with us for a semester and we walked a temporary room for him with Masonite. Today the wall came down and the Masonite cut into easy size pieces for disposal. It was no match for the Stihl Picco on the junkyard Homelite. While I was out I had to cut a few hunks off the pile for giggles. It always amazes me how hard you can lean on these little guys. If you never cut wood over 8-10", you could heat your house with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Those saws have a pretty good following .
I've never ran one myself, but I have the little craftsman version of the poulan 2.0, good little saws.
Last night I ran my ms200 rear handle since the ms201cm has been getting a lot of action this yr. I brought it up from the basement and fired it up, she was running on the 5th pull, warmed it up on some branches that were stuck on the fence from the storm then check the no load rpms, 14.7, she's a fiery little beast . You can get a lot of smaller wood cut with it and it's light which is nice having not felt well .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> I cut all the wood to heat my home for 5 years with a Homelite Super 2 with 14" B+C, then another 6 years with a Homelite 330. Then I got my 10 mm 044 and never ran either of them again!
> 
> The 044 was my only saw for the next 18 years! Then the 044 got crushed by a tree, and the shops would not repair it, so I purchased a 441, and worked on repairing the 044 myself (and with my Nephew's urging, joined this site). So after I got the 044 running again, the 044 and 441 were basically the same, so I sold the 441 and got a 362 C, and then it started! (The 441 was adjustable carb).


All that biking with the grands must keep ya young! I'd pickup a MS150 if they weren't so proud of them!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> All that biking with the grands must keep ya young! I'd pickup a MS150 if they weren't so proud of them!


Have you seen what the ms201 rear handles go for . I got both of mine for good prices or I wouldn't buy one, I like my baby saws .


----------



## MustangMike

My Brother has a 241 and loves it, and my 261 Ver II (MMWS) is one of my favorites … light and strong.

Since I don't climb, I don't need a top handle.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> *I love my little saws.* Sometimes I have to force myself to move up to the big guns.



sure are handy around the place. farm, too. fires rite up. really like mine! use it often. exceptional convenience. runs rite up there with my 019T and 026!  I know one thing, despite some generalisms... mine is definitely no _toy saw!_

but, of course... I wouldn't want to make or try... to make a living with it. 

other than that I  the thing ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I cut all the wood to heat my home for 5 years with a Homelite Super 2 with 14" B+C, then another 6 years with a Homelite 330. Then I got my 10 mm 044 and never ran either of them again! *The 044 was my only saw for the next 18 years!* Then the 044 got crushed by a tree, and the shops would not repair it, so I purchased a 441, and worked on repairing the 044 myself (and with my Nephew's urging, joined this site). *So after I got the 044 running again*, the 044 and 441 were basically the same, *so I sold the 441* and got a 362 C, and then it started! (The 441 was adjustable carb).



hmm, I really should finish up my 044 project. wonder if I finish it this fall, if I could run mine for the next 18 years?... lol

[R.I.P BL ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> My Brother has a 241 and loves it, and my 261 Ver II (MMWS) is one of my favorites … light and strong.
> 
> *Since I don't climb, I don't need a top handle*.



I like my T's... will run the Echo one hand, but not usually the 019T


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Had over an hour rain delay this afternoon but got the second load tossed in. Was bit/stung by something on the back of my arm when cutting the second load but never saw what and the bitten area quickly went back to normal. I carefully checked for ground wasp nests and there were none. View attachment 759553
> ]



working around the house yesterday getting ready for Imelda... cleaned off a garden bench were I often sit for a bit of a rest. didn't know it was going to be so busy! had to relocate it asap! sure glad I din't sit down unaware.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I actually used 4 cans of brake clean on that one cleaning it up, and it started right up and runs well. The only thing wrong with it is the clutch cover is cracked around both stud holes.



nothing wrong with that saw!, and it looks like it oils well, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well it went from cool and overcast to warm and sunny. Says 66 is official temp but feels hotter.
> 
> Got into noodling and probably have a truckload ready to go so far. On my last chain and I doubt I’ll be able to process enough to fill the truck and trailer so may just load the truck and go watch football.
> 
> Had to flip the “blade” over on the homie as the bottom according to the letters is pretty worn. Cuts much better flipped.
> 
> This crotch piece under the saw is probably the densest pine I’ve ever cut. Loaded with sap too.
> View attachment 759667
> View attachment 759668
> 
> 
> The frequency thrown off by the lower revving Homelite must irritate the snakes as I’ve seen three of them already. They just sit there when I’m cutting with the Husky.
> View attachment 759669



looks to be a garter, I can see why ur back hurtz end of day svk. think mine would too, well by noon!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Well , was gonna go to that lot to drop more not spruce today but it rained this morning and when it stopped at 11am the humidity stayed at 95% so it was a sauna even at 65  By 2 it wasn't bad so I went to the undisclosed location to block up some of that 4' stuff that we brought from the lot .
> *The Ryobi 2.0 worked fine , got 3 tanks in it today * View attachment 759695
> View attachment 759696



had to pick up an item ordered and delivered to HD today. passed by their saw aisle... ck'd out their Echo 490... and noticed they had some Ryobi's there, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> I stick with Powerade, taste less sweet to me than Gatorade.



I use it. mostly just for flavor. helps on these hot August/Sept days. I mix mine water 50/50.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Atta boy
> 
> Fruit punch is good as is strawberry. Not sure which is my favorite of all of them. Cherry is on deck for me next.



mostly just buy the Blue


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Flint Mitch said:


> Powerade actually lists vitamins on the label. I'm a big fan of Body Armor drinks.



last 6 bottles I got were 69-cents ea. we got some today and $1 ea. dif store... 32 oz


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I don't like wearing plastic gloves, but when you are working with grease is a great time to wear them! *I remember when we had to grease wheel bearings every time we did brakes*, but those days are gone and it has been a long time since I've done this. Glad it is over! The splitter is only 4 years old, and I usually trailer it when moving it, so I think they just neglected to grease that bearing.Both of them are now stuffed full of grease, with new seals. Hopefully the water will no longer be able to get in. FYI, I did not clean that axle before the pic, so they never greased it right (IMO).



way back when, huh. I remember first time my dad was doing brakes and w bearings... 1950 Ford. I was barely old enough to get into trouble! lol. he showed me how to pack them. didn't use no gloves. I still do it the way he showed me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Apologised to the neighbours. *I doubt they'll be bugging that lunatic next door again any time soon* ;-)
> It's just my luck he had to turn up during amateur hour at the sheltered workshop.



well, 'first impressions' you know!  however, imo, you, the artistic craftsman were in a dilemma... and as such, just bad timing. reach out to them again. assume u got their #? maybe 'bug' him to come over for a cold one.  or do lunch, maybe.

based upon ur tale of woe, not sure how u even had time to say, hello back...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> Feeling the best I have yet . I get pretty sick at least once a yr, and then deal with allergies and asthma on a fairly normal basis, but the flu bugs the last three yrs have taken their toll on me .
> *Speaking of health, it might be advisable in the future to refuse these type of projects, doesn't sound like they are good for your health *.
> 
> May take a little time, but I'm sure they'll come around, a little and  goes a long way , besides it may calm you too .



imo, the perfectionism in a true craftsman allows for a bit of eccentricity to come out now and then...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I swear heat in the fall is hotter that the summer. Was 82 out and I was sweating bullets as I unloaded my truck from yesterday’s cutting.



as long as u r sweating, u r ok. its when its real hot out and u stop sweating... time to worry!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> My neck got burnt Saturday .



too close to the 15' bon fire? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I think you need to post the grocery cart on the Runnin' Loads thread for posterity. LOL



hmmm, sounds like a good idea. it meets the min description of the thread. its my mobile wood pile. i run stix around in them all the time. got a couple. they ended up abandoned in front of my house. called the stores, told them I had them and please come get them. one store I called twice! all passed the buck. all carts had the nastiest wheels, swivels, rollers, etc I had ever seen.  I had to wash my hands often! and make some parts to get them to roll smooth. they came to life as Load Runners once bearings cleaned and lubed! noone has come to fetch them. doubt they will. I am not a shopping cart person. lol. but, have to admit, they do come in handy!

I am working on one like this, mite be better suited for the thread...




thinking of some add'l carts behind, trailer train like! full of chunks...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Love the new wood hauler! *If it has one of those wobbly wheels on the front* it will shake all of the dirt and bark off by the time you get home.



we burn the bark... 

they all had wobbly wheels in front at first! lol... but once serviced, all turn smoothly and with ease now... as MM has said, _'gotta grease the wheel bearings!'_ lol 

I doubt few, if any of you have done shopping carts! I know how they get so nasty, but I am going to skip the details. not even sure anyone here ready for a story like that!!  if u have, u know what I am talking about... 

and I don't want to have to go to Ban Camp! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’m in a cooking group on Facebook *and one old boy posted start to finish of fried gopher*.
> 
> They people who only eat meat from a store lost their minds. It was great.
> 
> The only better reaction was the time a different fellow did baked muskrat with mushroom gravy.





... with mushroom gravy!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> One of my son's friends stayed with us for a semester and we walked a temporary room for him with Masonite. Today the wall came down and the Masonite cut into easy size pieces for disposal. It was no match for the Stihl Picco on the junkyard Homelite. While I was out I had to cut a few hunks off the pile for giggles. It always amazes me how hard you can lean on these little guys. If you never cut wood over 8-10", you could heat your house with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Back when, about 1978, I did about 2 cord of black locust with that one's predecessor (XL or XL2). logs big enough I had to cut from both sides. that was when I was very short of money and all I had was dad's. The amazing part of them is how long they will cut before needing a sharpening job.


----------



## farmer steve

here's my first saw. thinking mid 70's when i bought it new. still have it.


----------



## svk

I love snappy little saws. 

I’ve done 95 percent of my cutting this year with my Husky 142 and Poulan 4218. The 142 with gutted muffler/muffler mod cuts as well as most 50 cc saws. And you use so little fuel and bar oil cutting with little saws.


----------



## Cowboy254

I really like my masterminded 241. Does exactly what I need it to do for buggrall weight. I also really like my 460. And I also really like my 661. I didn't really like my 310 but I did really like selling it for more than it's worth .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Finally caught up after lagging behind ten pages. Kiwi bro I too had a bad day last week, got a phone call while I was at work. The wife was working from home when she heard water, she comes to the front of the house only to discover my 1000 litre aquarium had split in one of the corners. She frantically ran in and out of the house with buckets. Ended up probably leaking 200 litres into the house which soaked into the downstairs room. Plaster board is soaked but I have a dehumidifier drying the room now. I had the tank for ten years and one month....... it had a ten year warranty. Apparently aquariums don’t last forever


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> My Brother has a 241 and loves it, and my 261 Ver II (MMWS) is one of my favorites … light and strong.
> 
> Since I don't climb, I don't need a top handle.


I find myself using my top handle a lot when I get into tops on the ground. Cut with one hand throw with the other. Saves a lot of time in the small stuff that's held off the ground.


----------



## svk

I’m enjoying my small saws and debating getting more. I just haven’t seen any for sale recently. But I do have a friend who said he has “a bunch of saws” that he doesn’t use anymore that I should take a look at next time I’m over.

As mentioned previously there aren’t a lot of big trees up here. So unless you are cutting yard trees (like silver maple) or big pines you don’t need a monster saw. This year I think I’ve done around 20 cords of wood and I’ve only cut 5 trees over 20”. Two of them were dead aspen snags that were dropped for safety reasons and I just let lay in the woods. Then two big yard aspen and those Norway pine logs I was working on last weekend. The former were dropped with a Jonsered 70e and the latter with Homelite Super XL. Both had plenty of schnort for big softwood.


----------



## svk

The one thing I do not like about larger "small" saws is the .325 chain.

I can find great deals on 3/8 LP and regular 3/8 chain. But everyone wants full retail for .325 chain unless it is some oddball DL count and I do not have a spinner/breaker.

Now that I said this I bet the next 5 saws I come across will have .325. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like my T's... will run the Echo one hand, but not usually the 019T


I think my 191t is same same as the 019t. I feel like there is a lot of unleashed power in mine. Haven't dicked with it at all but there's a lot of displacement it should run with my 011avt but it doesn't pull close.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> too close to the 15' bon fire? lol


Guess that could be part of it lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Guess I was wrong the 191t is an oddity of its own.

019T 40mm 28mm 8.6 lb 35.2cc 1.8 HP (1.6 HP in ZA)
190T 40mm 28mm 8.6 lb 35.2cc 1.8 HP
191T 46mm 28mm 9.3 lb 46.5cc 1.9 HP


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I really like my masterminded 241. Does exactly what I need it to do for buggrall weight. I also really like my 460. And I also really like my 661. I didn't really like my 310 but I did really like selling it for more than it's worth .



My MS310 was my first new saw. Still have it, it still runs but it is old and tired. I do take it out once in awhile for old times sake. I didn't know they had any value now.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> I find myself using my top handle a lot when I get into tops on the ground. Cut with one hand throw with the other. Saves a lot of time in the small stuff that's held off the ground.



It for ssure does make brushing out a tree faster. I loaned a buddy mine one day when we were out cutting. He showed up teh next day with one of his own. Hookeroon is also a must have that saves both time and energy. Loaned him mine once and he ordered one off teh internet the same day.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> My MS310 was my first new saw. Still have it, it still runs but it is old and tired. I do take it out once in awhile for old times sake. I didn't know they had any value now.


I had a couple of 031's, they both needed work but there was enough good parts to combine the two to get a runner. Think I sold them for 60 bucks as a set. OTOH a 032 is worth close to triple that. Stihl's are weird like that. Nobody wants an 064 (a great saw) but people foam at the mouth for an 066/660.


----------



## KiwiBro

The 310 was my first 'real' saw. Still have and won't ever sell it. Being abused by the *local* and *husqvarna *dealer, I thought screw local and screw husqvarna, and bought this 310 new from USA with the help of a good bugger on AS. It was an eye opener feeling the saw get stronger in those first dozen or so tanks of fuel. It's going to run a chainsaw winch once I get around to buying one.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Finally caught up after lagging behind ten pages. Kiwi bro I too had a bad day last week, got a phone call while I was at work. The wife was working from home when she heard water, she comes to the front of the house only to discover my 1000 litre aquarium had split in one of the corners. She frantically ran in and out of the house with buckets. Ended up probably leaking 200 litres into the house which soaked into the downstairs room. Plaster board is soaked but I have a dehumidifier drying the room now. I had the tank for ten years and one month....... it had a ten year warranty. Apparently aquariums don’t last forever


Yeap, that's gonna ruin both your days for sure! So many products seem to have a warranty timer on them that goes off just on the other side of the expiry. I think that's in Murphy's ten commandments. That's a fair bit of weight to be pointing in one part of the house with a room below it. Is it timber framed? If so, need to be a bit careful about pointing any significant loads, also how fast you dry it out, and don't re-load it while it's even slightly damp.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I love snappy little saws.
> 
> I’ve done 95 percent of my cutting this year with my Husky 142 and Poulan 4218. The 142 with gutted muffler/muffler mod cuts as well as most 50 cc saws. And you use so little fuel and bar oil cutting with little saws.


I did a lot of cutting with my first saw, the husky 142. I was so pleased to get my first real saw , then I found out it was a poulan in an orange wrapper , it still cut a lot of wood .
I think there is a point where a larger saw will get better fuel economy cutting bigger wood with a bigger bar, but on smaller wood it's about the same or the smaller saws get better fuel economy.
I find the same to be true with mowing, you would burn a lot of gas in a rider trying to do what I can on my 60" Exmark . 
Did this one today, wouldn't want to try it with a rider . Look at the steps for level, I had my phone tipped slightly downhill.
The right tool for the job is what I prefer.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I think my 191t is same same as the 019t. I feel like there is a lot of unleashed power in mine. Haven't dicked with it at all but there's a lot of displacement it should run with my 011avt but it doesn't pull close.


011avt is 45cc old school saw that cuts on low rpms and grunt like other old school saws. For near 20 years an 011 was the only saw my FIL had. No one told us you couldn't heat a house with that little saw till I joined AS.


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> Chances are if it ever gets released in'21 the market will be flat at best and likely depressed and unable to swallow a high premium. Given it's ford, with their outright volumes of truck sales hopefully they'll have some economies of scale the others don't. Not saying it's true but I read somewhere the production costs of an ev are no more than conventional and with scale actually cheaper. Spreading the r&d costs over the volumes ford has might help too. We can but hope.
> They've already sunk $500m into Rivian, an ev truck maker so I think we might actually see a prototype make it to market.


Just wanted to bring up this post about the Ford electric ute/pick-up. Their $500m investment in Rivian has been followed by another $350m investment in Rivian by another crowd, and, I'm not kidding - Amazon have announced they are ordering 100,000 e-vans from Rivian who will be making them exclusively for Amazon, not for retail sales. No doubt there are three zillion conditions to the order that Amazon can use to back out of ordering so many but it's a very interesting disclosure.

I believe new lithium and colbolt mines are opening up in many areas outside China.


----------



## svk

Fixed the auto oiler on the SXL, sharpened the chain and headed out to the big Norway pine tonight. Ran through about another tank and a half and got close to half of what was left quartered. 





Flavor of the day 



This much left.


----------



## JustJeff

@cantoo https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/691525197989039/

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

New matching thermostats for the heat zone and gas fireplace. Can’t go wrong at ten bucks each.


----------



## Short timer

Fire pit night with some friends and about 15 kids all jacked up on ice pops and candy. Should be fun.


----------



## H-Ranch

About a mile away and loaded with his bobcat skidsteer. It's trash wood but easy to get.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> About a mile away and loaded with his bobcat skidsteer. It's trash wood but easy to get.
> View attachment 760881
> 
> View attachment 760882


Poplar?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Poplar?


'Fraid so. Not popular. Nice people though. He was going to check a couple other neighbors to see if they had anything down for me.


----------



## svk

Was kind of casually looking at saws today. 

You can get a Echo 590 delivered for 335 bucks. That’s a hell of a deal.


----------



## MustangMike

I've paid less for some Asian MS 660 clone kit saws! Takes some work to put them together, but they can be made to run strong and hold up pretty well.

I use them for milling, and they impress me with their ability to noodle large rounds quickly.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Yeap, that's gonna ruin both your days for sure! So many products seem to have a warranty timer on them that goes off just on the other side of the expiry. I think that's in Murphy's ten commandments. That's a fair bit of weight to be pointing in one part of the house with a room below it. Is it timber framed? If so, need to be a bit careful about pointing any significant loads, also how fast you dry it out, and don't re-load it while it's even slightly damp.


Yes 1 ton of water plus 1/4 ton of actual glass wouldn’t be a good thing under a standard timber frame floor. I put 6 steel posts under the tank 2 of them are in the garage the other 4 are in a built in wardrobe it’s solid as a rock.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> Those saws have a pretty good following .
> I've never ran one myself, but I have the little craftsman version of the poulan 2.0, good little saws.
> Last night I ran my ms200 rear handle since the ms201cm has been getting a lot of action this yr. I brought it up from the basement and fired it up, she was running on the 5th pull, warmed it up on some branches that were stuck on the fence from the storm then check the no load rpms, 14.7, she's a fiery little beast . You can get a lot of smaller wood cut with it and it's light which is nice having not felt well .


Chipper you have a 200 and 201cm. How do they compare, power, revs and torque which one do you prefer?


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Was kind of casually looking at saws today.
> 
> You can get a Echo 590 delivered for 335 bucks. That’s a hell of a deal.


There the best thing going when it comes to new saws.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> There the best thing going when it comes to new saws.


Bush hogged a drop area for the oak down in the pasture. maybe later next week if we can get @bear1998 to come over. Friday?


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I've paid less for some Asian MS 660 clone kit saws! Takes some work to put them together, but they can be made to run strong and hold up pretty well.
> 
> I use them for milling, and they impress me with their ability to noodle large rounds quickly.



Iv always been so hesitant to put my hard erred money towards one of them saws like that. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Bush hogged a drop area for the oak down in the pasture. maybe later next week if we can get @bear1998 to come over. Friday?


Theres an 044 in the shop you got this.


----------



## James Miller

Not scrounge related. I was just amused by how different 450HP can look.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I've paid less for some Asian MS 660 clone kit saws! Takes some work to put them together, but they can be made to run strong and hold up pretty well.
> 
> I use them for milling, and they impress me with their ability to noodle large rounds quickly.


Certainly a good deal, but apples to oranges.

They are definitely intriguing though but I just don’t have the need for a saw that large.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> Bush hogged a drop area for the oak down in the pasture. maybe later next week if we can get @bear1998 to come over. Friday?


Thats a good possibility....


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> View attachment 760926
> Not scrounge related. I was just amused by how different 450HP can look.


You can get alot more use out of 400hp


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> You can get alot more use out of 400hp



My truck could make 1000hp and it still wouldn't put a smile on my face like the trans am.


----------



## svk

Need to ingest some more coffee then I’m going to go put the new CDI box into my new to me 15 hp outboard. Duck season opened today but there’s not much around yet. Hoping to go out tomorrow to brush our blind and go out next Saturday.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Theres an 044 in the shop you got this.


i know but i need a young buck to climb the ladder and tie a rope for pullin.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I did a lot of cutting with my first saw, the husky 142. I was so pleased to get my first real saw , then I found out it was a poulan in an orange wrapper , it still cut a lot of wood .
> I think there is a point where a larger saw will get better fuel economy cutting bigger wood with a bigger bar, but on smaller wood it's about the same or the smaller saws get better fuel economy.
> I find the same to be true with mowing, you would burn a lot of gas in a rider trying to do what I can on my 60" Exmark .
> Did this one today, wouldn't want to try it with a rider . Look at the steps for level, I had my phone tipped slightly downhill.
> The right tool for the job is what I prefer.
> View attachment 760643
> View attachment 760644
> View attachment 760645



nice setting. has a bit of a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it, imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> *There the best thing going when it comes to new saws*.



hi svk, where is the 335 deal? HD's 590 is 399. almost 60cc. I do like all my Echo equipment!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 760938
> My truck could make 1000hp and it still* wouldn't put a smile on my face like the trans am*.



that trans am they drove off the road in California sure was a nicely crafted car! very nice! too bad they wrecked it!!


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> My truck could make 1000hp and it still wouldn't put a smile on my face like the trans am.


Oh, I bet it might...


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I bet it might...



Reminds me of the farm truck .


----------



## MustangMike

I drove a 700+HP Richard Petty Mustang, and my Mustang (550 HP) would eat it alive! As soon as you breathed on the Petty, it blew the back tires out.

When you get over 400+ HP, it is all about traction and your ability to drive. The exception is these new cars with launch control, you simply can not compete with it with real street tires.

The current Mustang GT, with 460 HP and a 10 speed matic will run the 1/4 in close to 12 seconds flat every time. You just can't compete with that. I have to drive super carefully and get everything just right to break 12.50.


----------



## chipper1

Short timer said:


> Fire pit night with some friends and about 15 kids all jacked up on ice pops and candy. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> View attachment 760867


Looks like it .
Is that a large nerf bullet I see, that's how our place looks after the kids have a bunch of friends over, then they get shredded when I mow .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Was kind of casually looking at saws today.
> 
> You can get a Echo 590 delivered for 335 bucks. That’s a hell of a deal.


He said casually .
Yep, better deal than 300 for a used ms290 or a 455 rancher, did you casually buy one yet .


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Chipper you have a 200 and 201cm. How do they compare, power, revs and torque which one do you prefer?


Yes I do, 200 rear handle, 201cm rear handle and the earlier 201c rear handle with a timing advance/mm/limiter removed. The 200 is a factory hotrod and being a hotrod had plenty of problems primarily related to the carbs. When you get them right they scream, I just brought mine up from the basement so I checked the tune, 14.7 no load and sounds good there. The 201's run well and get better fuel economy, but the 200 beats them in overall cutting efficiency(more torque if that's a thing in a baby saw lol) so you loose what you gain in actual fuel economy if they have the exact same tank size(I'm unsure of that). 
I prefer the 200, but I run the 201's more on jobs because I want to keep the 200 in great shape for as long as possible. Although if I needed a small rear handle saw for doing a job with a bunch of invasives I wouldn't shrug off a 201. I would however look at some of the offerings from echo and consider a ported 2511 in the rear handled version even if I had to have one shipped here as I don't think they've made it to the states.
One funny thing I've noticed running the 201cm is I look down to see if it's the standard carb saw because it seems to run a bit fatter than I'd like it to .
I'll see if I can't do a video today of the 200 and the 201cm running together in the same wood since I've had a few guys ask about them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> He said casually .
> Yep, better deal than 300 for a used ms290 or a 455 rancher, did you casually buy one yet .


Nope and probably won’t. 

I only have 4 cords left to cut for this year and was planing to flog the SXL through that stuff. 

A friend says he has a bunch of dead saws for me so I’m going to see what he comes up with first. 

I do have my eye on a couple of small saws for sale locally. One has been on marketplace for weeks and if it drops a few more dollars it will be mine.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yes I do, 200 rear handle, 201cm rear handle and the earlier 201c rear handle with a timing advance/mm/limiter removed. The 200 is a factory hotrod and being a hotrod had plenty of problems primarily related to the carbs. When you get them right they scream, I just brought mine up from the basement so I checked the tune, 14.7 no load and sounds good there. The 201's run well and get better fuel economy, but the 200 beats them in overall cutting efficiency(more torque if that's a thing in a baby saw lol) so you loose what you gain in actual fuel economy if they have the exact same tank size(I'm unsure of that).
> I prefer the 200, but I run the 201's more on jobs because I want to keep the 200 in great shape for as long as possible. Although if I needed a small rear handle saw for doing a job with a bunch of invasives I wouldn't shrug off a 201. I would however look at some of the offerings from echo and consider a ported 2511 in the rear handled version even if I had to have one shipped here as I don't think they've made it to the states.
> One funny thing I've noticed running the 201cm is I look down to see if it's the standard carb saw because it seems to run a bit fatter than I'd like it to .
> I'll see if I can't do a video today of the 200 and the 201cm running together in the same wood since I've had a few guys ask about them.


Those saws look cool but that msrp sends me a running!


----------



## JustJeff

Down in the city at mom's house. Dads legacy lives on. Lol.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> i know but i need a young buck to climb the ladder and tie a rope for pullin.


A big shot makes easy work of it, but if you don't use it often you could tie a carabiner to a line and use that as it's a bit cheaper .
There are cheaper options than this one on the same page. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Notch-Big-Shot-Throw-Line-Launcher-Deluxe-Kit-SET1025/207156149
Here's how I attach my throw bag to the throw line, but I keep it all closer to the ring on the throw bag so it doesn't get snagged up.

I use the knot at 1:50 to tie my rope to the throw line.

Then I send a running bowline up to the stem I've isolated.
I use this technique to tie the bowline or running bowline.

I use variations of an alpine butterfly or a bowline to attach the rope to the tractor or whatever else I'm pulling with. One thing I try to do especially on a hard pull is to get a couple wraps on whatever I'm pulling with before the knot so the knot doesn't get pulled to tight(they call that a knife knot, meaning get your knife out and cut it .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice setting. has a bit of a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it, imo


It is a nice place, sure it's Wright inspired, same vintage as well.


----------



## Short timer

chipper1 said:


> Looks like it .
> Is that a large nerf bullet I see, that's how our place looks after the kids have a bunch of friends over, *then they get shredded when I mow .*



Yup I hate those freaking things when it’s time to mow. I do the same thing, hilarious that you said that.


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I bet it might...


If it can't stop and turn to match the go I'm not interested. The trans am in the pic I posted has C5 Z06 brakes all around and suspension to match. Runs 11.7 on street legal drag rubber and has embarrased porches and Corvette's at VIR. All around performance is more important to me then straight line speed.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi svk, where is the 335 deal? HD's 590 is 399. almost 60cc. I do like all my Echo equipment!


I think amazon. They are listed for 310 plus 25 flat shipping.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> I think amazon. They are listed for 310 plus 25 flat shipping.


Also there are supposedly two left at that price so if you guys buy them then I won’t


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Down in the city at mom's house. Dads legacy lives on. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## TheViking

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I bet it might...




I have to agree I passed a Corvette yesterday on a 140 HP tune in the 97 7.3, my girlfriends father turned 81 yesterday so I gave him some excitement. Yet in truth the Corvette owner overtook me, slower section of road, however I smiled like the Cheshire Cat even if I wasn’t will to run twenty or thirty over in town to prove I’m the best.

Now with earlier quote of 400 HP being about the limit you can use I agree. Also the statement of overall performance but having a large diesel truck beat a smaller sports car off the line is a pure smile maker. I used to love sports cars but the more diesel drags and truck pull events I attend in person and see on YouTube the more I rather have a diesel performance truck. In fact I’m leaning away from my Ford roots and looking at Dodge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I bet it might...


I rode in a 1062hp 3rd gen Cummins, that thing was one step short of ignorant! I was at just about 475hp with my 3rd gen, the difference between the two was night and day.

I've driven Trans Ams, Mustangs, hot muscle cars, even hot 4wd trucks...it's a different feel the way a diesel builds power. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

TheViking said:


> I have to agree I passed a Corvette yesterday on a 140 HP tune in the 97 7.3, my girlfriends father turned 81 yesterday so I gave him some excitement. Yet in truth the Corvette owner overtook me, slower section of road, however I smiled like the Cheshire Cat even if I wasn’t will to run twenty or thirty over in town to prove I’m the best.
> 
> Now with earlier quote of 400 HP being about the limit you can use I agree. Also the statement of overall performance but having a large diesel truck beat a smaller sports car off the line is a pure smile maker. I used to love sports cars but the more diesel drags and truck pull events I attend in person and see on YouTube the more I rather have a diesel performance truck. In fact I’m leaning away from my Ford roots and looking at Dodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One thing about a turbo diesel is that wild builds are typical still streetable...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Got the motor running and took it for a test drive. Except for my aftermarket fuel line clip fitting that leaks (I’ll grab an OMC one this week) the motor runs great. 

Sharpened up one chain on the SXL. It’s supposedly only 71 but feels about 80 with the humidity so I’m not cutting wood till later.


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> If it can't stop and turn to match the go I'm not interested. The trans am in the pic I posted has C5 Z06 brakes all around and suspension to match. Runs 11.7 on street legal drag rubber and has embarrased porches and Corvette's at VIR. All around performance is more important to me then straight line speed.


Not interested even a little bit?  Yep, they ain't going to win any road course.

But I know it makes me smile when some smart ass in a "fast" car gets surprised by a big diesel - and I've never even driven one close to 1000hp.


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> Not interested even a little bit?  Yep, they ain't going to win any road course.
> 
> But I know it makes me smile when some smart ass in a "fast" car gets surprised by a big diesel - and I've never even driven one close to 1000hp.


My truck has the old reliable SLOW 7.3. Intake, exhaust, and a 100hp tune is still only gona get around 325 to the wheels. They just dont make power without alot of work. I cant afford to make anything fast at this point in my life but maybe some day. 
I did ride in a 6.0 truck with a tune that my buddy knew would lift the heads eventually. It was quick and entertaining just not my thing.


----------



## svk

Been digging a trench for my new propane line this fine afternoon. Needed to fire up the 4218 to cut a little brush so I figured I’d stump the two aspen I cut this spring so I wouldn’t dull any of my good chains.


----------



## steved

H-Ranch said:


> Not interested even a little bit?  Yep, they ain't going to win any road course.
> 
> But I know it makes me smile when some smart ass in a "fast" car gets surprised by a big diesel - and I've never even driven one close to 1000hp.


I always liked to surprise people, double disc rattling, work truck looking, 3rd gear boosted launch...I was decent redlight to redlight, but I topped out at 98mph with 4.10s...

Mid-Atlantic Diesel had that 1062hp truck, Lloyd took me for a ride when I had the clutch replaced...it was neat with a twin turbo truck. But he was constantly finding the next weak link...you have to pay to play.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

steved said:


> I always liked to surprise people, double disc rattling, work truck looking, 3rd gear boosted launch...I was decent redlight to redlight, but I topped out at 98mph with 4.10s...
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Diesel had that 1062hp truck, Lloyd took me for a ride when I had the clutch replaced...it was neat with a twin turbo truck. But he was constantly finding the next weak link...you have to pay to play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ordered one of my trucks with 4.10's also knowing it would get 37" tires and later wished I had ordered 3.55's. I was always looking for 7th gear. It's easy to add more power - not as easy to add more gears.

The boys running up close to 1000hp are spending real money on engine and drivetrain.


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> I always liked to surprise people, double disc rattling, work truck looking, 3rd gear boosted launch...I was decent redlight to redlight, but I topped out at 98mph with 4.10s...
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Diesel had that 1062hp truck, Lloyd took me for a ride when I had the clutch replaced...it was neat with a twin turbo truck. But he was constantly finding the next weak link...you have to pay to play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One of the first things my trans guy ask me is if I'd be doing any AWD boosted launches. I said no and his response was "good billet parts are expensive". Told home billet converter, fix the laggy slipping shifts that kill the factory trans, and I'll put another 6.0 trans cooler in to keep it happy. He just got done doing one for a 600hp Cummins cause apparently once you kill enough dodge trannies you put a built ford one in there and don't worry anymore.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> One of the first things my trans guy ask me is if I'd be doing any AWD boosted launches. I said no and his response was "good billet parts are expensive". Told home billet converter, fix the laggy slipping shifts that kill the factory trans, and I'll put another 6.0 trans cooler in to keep it happy. He just got done doing one for a 600hp Cummins cause apparently once you kill enough dodge trannies you put a built ford one in there and don't worry anymore.


Kinda hard to kill a NV5600...not much stronger out there. Takes a lot more umph than I had before I had anything to worry about!

I didn't do it often, but it was fun!



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I have always liked "sleeper" Mustangs, my 70 Boss 302 body had a 427 Ford Motor, and my current 06 GT came with 300 Hp, but now has 550.

Also, with the Steeda Suspension and 9.5" wheels (with Nitto Rubber) it corners like it is on rails. It is a nice all around car.

I have seen shocked looks on many other drivers faces (and a few have even stopped me to ask what the H*** I've got), and in the right speed range (60 - 120) I have even embarrassed a few crotch rockets! In that speed range, the extra HP matters.

I had some guy with a built Camaro stop me … He screamed "What the H*** do you have in that thing, I have almost 500 Hp, and you beat me"!!! I sent my brother an email stating "I guess that today almost 500 Hp wasn't quite enough"!!! Similar story with one of those high Hp Chargers … he had more Hp than me, but not more Hp / weight!


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I have always liked "sleeper" Mustangs, my 70 Boss 302 body had a 427 Ford Motor, and my current 06 GT came with 300 Hp, but now has 550.
> 
> Also, with the Steeda Suspension and 9.5" wheels (with Nitto Rubber) it corners like it is on rails. It is a nice all around car.
> 
> I have seen shocked looks on many other drivers faces (and a few have even stopped me to ask what the H*** I've got), and in the right speed range (60 - 120) I have even embarrassed a few crotch rockets! In that speed range, the extra HP matters.
> 
> I had some guy with a built Camaro stop me … He screamed "What the H*** do you have in that thing, I have almost 500 Hp, and you beat me"!!! I sent my brother an email stating "I guess that today almost 500 Hp wasn't quite enough"!!! Similar story with one of those high Hp Chargers … he had more Hp than me, but not more Hp / weight!


It is also a driver thing...

I watched my buddy get his butt beat hard in his TA by an older Chevelle...he told me to "get in and drive that damn thing", I beat the Chevelle by three lengths.

Some people can have the car and the HP, but if they lack skill, they will never win.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Short timer said:


> Yup I hate those freaking things when it’s time to mow. I do the same thing, hilarious that you said that.


I warn the kids that I'm mowing and tell them to pick anything up that they have in the yard. Last summer I was having a problem with my son leaving all sorts of things in the yard, I told him if I hit it I hit it, you've been warned. Well he had one of his climbing ropes out and I wasn't actually trying to hit it, it just sucked right up under the deck. By the time I hit the pro switch for the blades they cam to a very abrupt halt . I puller the mower up on the edge of the sidewalk and a little ramp that goes up to the porch and then went in and told my son. He was very upset that he lost a nice rope, but he was real bummed that he had to get it untangled from the blades and spindles, its rare he leaves a rope where I may hit it now lol. I find the lessons that cost us the most are the ones we are the slowest to forget .


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get like 10 buckets today of rounds red oak, cherry and black locust.


I hand split one bucket of dead seasoned locust too.


----------



## chipper1

@Jeffkrib 
I didn't get a video of the 201, but here's the 200 in some red oak. That's a 14" on the saw.


----------



## Jeffkrib

That’s an angry little beastie Chipper, tell me if you’re ever in the market to sell one of your rear handle 200, 201’s they don’t sell them here in Aus.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> @Jeffkrib
> I didn't get a video of the 201, but here's the 200 in some red oak. That's a 14" on the saw.



Sounds good. I’d be curious how that versus the Makita 3601 would end up. Both little screamers.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I warn the kids that I'm mowing and tell them to pick anything up that they have in the yard. Last summer I was having a problem with my son leaving all sorts of things in the yard, I told him if I hit it I hit it, you've been warned. Well he had one of his climbing ropes out and I wasn't actually trying to hit it, it just sucked right up under the deck. By the time I hit the pro switch for the blades they cam to a very abrupt halt . I puller the mower up on the edge of the sidewalk and a little ramp that goes up to the porch and then went in and told my son. He was very upset that he lost a nice rope, but he was real bummed that he had to get it untangled from the blades and spindles, its rare he leaves a rope where I may hit it now lol. I find the lessons that cost us the most are the ones we are the slowest to forget .


I like the YouTube of the dad running over all of his kids video games with a rider.


----------



## svk

A storm was rolling in shortly before dark so I figured I’d switch gears to working on saws. 

Ended up sharpening 7 chains, dressing two bars, fixing two chain adjusters and scrounging a bolt to fix a third, diagnosing fuel line issues on a Jonsered 630 and Homelite XL12, and fixing spark on my 268 project. 

Today kind of pissed me off due to an a hole neighbor so it was good to make a lot of progress on the fleet tonight.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I like the YouTube of the dad running over all of his kids video games with a rider.



Ha! I had to go and find it.



Cowgirl bought our kids iPad type things some time back and Cowlad was wasting all his waking out of school hours on it, of all things watching youtube videos of other people playing games. After several warnings, I found a further use for woodheaps: that being something to bounce iPad things off from a distance. YouTube problem solved.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Ha! I had to go and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl bought our kids iPad type things some time back and Cowlad was wasting all his waking out of school hours on it, of all things watching youtube videos of other people playing games. After several warnings, I found a further use for woodheaps: that being something to bounce iPad things off from a distance. YouTube problem solved.



My eldest watches the videos of people playing Minecraft. I believe those guys make a decent living out of it.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> My eldest watches the videos of people playing Minecraft. I believe those guys make a decent living out of it.


The very top people make 7 figures a year off it. To kids these days it’s the next get rich quick scheme. In reality you have a better chance of becoming a professional athlete. 

The life cycle of these games are very short. The chance of being a top player in whatever comes next is slim to none.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I warn the kids that I'm mowing and tell them to pick anything up that they have in the yard. Last summer I was having a problem with my son leaving all sorts of things in the yard, I told him if I hit it I hit it, you've been warned. Well he had one of his climbing ropes out and I wasn't actually trying to hit it, it just sucked right up under the deck. By the time I hit the pro switch for the blades they cam to a very abrupt halt . I puller the mower up on the edge of the sidewalk and a little ramp that goes up to the porch and then went in and told my son. He was very upset that he lost a nice rope, but he was real bummed that he had to get it untangled from the blades and spindles, its rare he leaves a rope where I may hit it now lol. I find the lessons that cost us the most are the ones we are the slowest to forget .


I hit a dog toy (one of those big soft polymer balls) with our mower a couple mowings back, last I saw it; it was still rolling/bouncing/flying strong a couple houses away...

My mother was mowing back when I was a kid of maybe 10yo, sucked up a 1/2" logging chain...talk about bring things to a screeching stop...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I like the YouTube of the dad running over all of his kids video games with a rider.


Do you have any videos of yours.
Whats the weight on them, I think this is 8.3.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Do you have any videos of yours.
> Whats the weight on them, I think this is 8.3.


There’s videos on here somewhere if it. I sold it when I spent the winter in Florida a couple years back. Great saw though.


----------



## svk




----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Do you have any videos of yours.
> Whats the weight on them, I think this is 8.3.



I bought it from Steve. Still runs great and I use it when I am limbing because you can wield it like a sword for hours and your arms don't get tired. Don't know if Steve or Carl did the muffler mod but it makes that little fella run hard.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


>



Sounds good!
Does it have a timing advance too.


panolo said:


> I bought it from Steve. Still runs great and I use it when I am limbing because you can wield it like a sword for hours and your arms don't get tired. Don't know if Steve or Carl did the muffler mod but it makes that little fella run hard.


It's nice isn't it. I've had quite a few guys give me a hard time when I've said I like my little and my baby saws, they'll have to do what they have to do, and I'll do what I have to. It's not like I don't have bigger saws to run whenever I want, to me it's about having choices.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I bought it from Steve. Still runs great and I use it when I am limbing because you can wield it like a sword for hours and your arms don't get tired. Don't know if Steve or Carl did the muffler mod but it makes that little fella run hard.


Carl did it, I’m not nearly that talented. 

It has timing advance too.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sounds good!
> Does it have a timing advance too.
> 
> It's nice isn't it. I've had quite a few guys give me a hard time when I've said I like my little and my baby saws, they'll have to do what they have to do, and I'll do what I have to. It's not like I don't have bigger saws to run whenever I want, to me it's about having choices.


Lol see previous message, was typing at the same time as you.


----------



## svk

No pics yet but this morning my neighbor and I brushed the community duck blind and dragged a few deadheads (logs) out of the water for safety purposes. Will buck and split them so they’ll dry this century.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Carl did it, I’m not nearly that talented.
> 
> It has timing advance too.


I thought it did, sounds like a fun saw.
Specs say 9.3lbs, 2.4hp at 12.8 max rpms.
The ms200 rear handle is 8.4 lbs 2.1hp at 14k, without the arrestor screen they run a good bit more rpms as well as power.
The 201c-em(rear handled mtronic) is 8.6lbs and 2.41hp at 14k 
I'd try a 3601(almost tried yours ). I know I like the 4300, it's like a pro mans ms241 .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Yes I do, 200 rear handle, 201cm rear handle and the earlier 201c rear handle with a timing advance/mm/limiter removed. The 200 is a factory hotrod and being a hotrod had plenty of problems primarily related to the carbs. When you get them right they scream, I just brought mine up from the basement so I checked the tune, 14.7 no load and sounds good there. The 201's run well and get better fuel economy, but the 200 beats them in overall cutting efficiency(more torque if that's a thing in a baby saw lol) so you loose what you gain in actual fuel economy if they have the exact same tank size(I'm unsure of that).
> I prefer the 200, but I run the 201's more on jobs because I want to keep the 200 in great shape for as long as possible. Although if I needed a small rear handle saw for doing a job with a bunch of invasives I wouldn't shrug off a 201. I would however look at some of the offerings from echo and consider a ported 2511 in the rear handled version even if I had to have one shipped here as I don't think they've made it to the states.
> One funny thing I've noticed running the 201cm is I look down to see if it's the standard carb saw because it seems to run a bit fatter than I'd like it to .
> I'll see if I can't do a video today of the 200 and the 201cm running together in the same wood since I've had a few guys ask about them.


I'd have to try an echo 361p for the cost of less than a used 200 or 201 in a 35cc saw. Same motor as the 355t.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I'd have to try an echo 361p for the cost of less than a used 200 or 201 in a 35cc saw. Same motor as the 355t.


Thats the one I would like to try. Are they here in the states.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Thats the one I would like to try. Are they here in the states.


I've only seen them on the bay.


----------



## dancan

Well, 80 up here in Igloo , winter's just around the corner .
Can't wait 

I went and got a small load of that not spruce this afternoon.







Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Since it was 80, hydration bev 






Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

You guys are making me feel bad, all I've been doing is working on my wood hauler...








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Since it was 80, hydration bev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


 

Vegan , Gluten free and Organic Lol, about 5$ a 6pack at one of our grocery chains , Superstore .


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Vegan , Gluten free and Organic Lol, about 5$ a 6pack at one of our grocery chains , Superstore .


What I could say about "organic" foods!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Butt geezz , organic was why I bought it Lol

Oh wait , I could apply all them labels to tap water Lol


----------



## Levi of the North

Spent most of the day running the splitter, getting all the ash I've been cutting converted to stovewood. This stump was nearly too much to handle, I think it weighed 250-300 lbs. 
Probably at about 80% of minimum required winter supply now. The rest of the rounds I have piled should get me to 100%. Everything else will be gravy for next year, and much better seasoned for it.


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Butt geezz , organic was why I bought it Lol
> 
> Oh wait , I could apply all them labels to tap water Lol


It just an experience I had with where a "organic" crop was being grown...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> It just an experience I had with where a "organic" crop was being grown...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I bought my first hydraulic splitter off a guy who ran an organic salsa farm. Got there and it was pouring rain and the splitter wouldn't start, I said no big deal I'll take it, a motor off Craigslist is only $50. He insisted that I see it run, he pulled and pulled, no joke probably 50 or more times . Then finally she fired up and then he says she smokes a bit when shes cold, thats not totally abnormal right. Well this was a bit more than a little smoke, it was spraying oil out of the exhaust onto the beam . I figured he'd shut it right off, nope, he has to show me that the cylinder will go in and out. Meanwhile there's oil spraying all over the beam and leaking all over the ground . Well oils organic right .


----------



## svk

Getting my 250 gal propane tank dropped tomorrow, ran the line tonight in the trench, filled it back in, and tested the new flare fittings, no leaks.

Then did a little hunting. Saw three. Got the first one, didn’t have a shot at the second, and missed the third. I’ll have a tasty breakfast tomorrow though.


----------



## svk

This was an easy fix and amazingly I bought the right fuel line the first time. 3” of line and we are back in business!

Saw runs awesome but kill switch doesn’t work. I still have two SXL parts saws so I’ll rob one from one of them. 

The one bugger is this saw NEEDS 59 DL chain. Most of the old Homelites you can sub in a 60 DL and there’s enough left in the bar adjuster but not this one.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I'd have to try an echo 361p for the cost of less than a used 200 or 201 in a 35cc saw. Same motor as the 355t.


The 361p runs a cat muffler. The wide open can from the 355t will bolt on and should make a noticeable improvement. If it's anything like the 352 or 400 it would be night and day. I'd like to run a 361 beside my 355 to see how they compare. The 361 has a better flowing intake setup vs the empty muff on the 355.


----------



## svk

Wife had a good coupon for these so we’ll give them a try after I drink the three bottles of regular Pedialyte.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Vegan , Gluten free and Organic Lol, about 5$ a 6pack at one of our grocery chains , Superstore .



Advertised as vegan - I'd refuse to drink it on principle. 

I really hate how some words have been usurped to describe something they originally had nothing to do with. Something that is 'organic' is something that contains the element carbon. The word never had anything to do with growing stuff without pesticides or herbicides. But someone somewhere had the bright idea that you can impress dumb inner-city hipsters by taking a word that sounds oh-so-natural and using it to describe their product.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Advertised as vegan - I'd refuse to drink it on principle.
> 
> I really hate how some words have been usurped to describe something they originally had nothing to do with. Something that is 'organic' is something that contains the element carbon. The word never had anything to do with growing stuff without pesticides or herbicides. But someone somewhere had the bright idea that you can impress dumb inner-city hipsters by taking a word that sounds oh-so-natural and using it to describe their product.


----------



## turnkey4099

Went out to the willow patch project to end the season by falling a tree, entangled at the top with it's neighbor. Did not go well, I figured it had enough weight to break off the branch keeping it from going clear. It didn't the branch caused it to twist to the right, instead of the left where it should have gone. Packed up and left, called the farmer and advised him the tree needed to be pulled down but it would take the big farm tractor not his utility one. He called back in 3 hours to report it was down but that taken the other tree with it - that one turned out to be rotten. Problem was the rotten tree had fallen across the creek (narrow trench about 4' wide by 6' deep leaving a bunch of trash in the ditch. 

So it is back tomorrow again to clear the ditch and end the wooding season. 

Winter is coming. I can tell by the number of people stopping to ask if I sell wood. "only to a few of my regular customers" The one today will probably turn into a regular, disabled and daughter is looking for a supplier. We agreed on one cord sometime this week if they decide to go with willow @$120/cord. 

Finished filling the woodshed and back porch with about 7 cord mixed locust/willow. I moved some stuff out of the back porch and gained about 5 foot additional space. I ran out of dry wood last witnter some how so I increased the size of the stash. 

Farmer who wanted 2 big oak trees taken out of his pasture didn't call. Suits me fine. I was trying to think of a good excuse not to do them as I had promised.


----------



## svk

Working up another load of boiler wood this fine afternoon. 

66 and sunny makes working in the sun a sweaty experience. But very comfortable as I’m taking a rest in the shade and breeze. 

I have 8 rounds left to noodle before I’m done with this scrounged tree.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Went out to the willow patch project to end the season by falling a tree, entangled at the top with it's neighbor. Did not go well, I figured it had enough weight to break off the branch keeping it from going clear. It didn't the branch caused it to twist to the right, instead of the left where it should have gone. Packed up and left, called the farmer and advised him the tree needed to be pulled down but it would take the big farm tractor not his utility one. He called back in 3 hours to report it was down but that taken the other tree with it - that one turned out to be rotten. Problem was the rotten tree had fallen across the creek (narrow trench about 4' wide by 6' deep leaving a bunch of trash in the ditch.
> 
> So it is back tomorrow again to clear the ditch and end the wooding season.
> 
> Winter is coming. I can tell by the number of people stopping to ask if I sell wood. "only to a few of my regular customers" The one today will probably turn into a regular, disabled and daughter is looking for a supplier. We agreed on one cord sometime this week if they decide to go with willow @$120/cord.
> 
> Finished filling the woodshed and back porch with about 7 cord mixed locust/willow. I moved some stuff out of the back porch and gained about 5 foot additional space. I ran out of dry wood last witnter some how so I increased the size of the stash.
> 
> Farmer who wanted 2 big oak trees taken out of his pasture didn't call. Suits me fine. I was trying to think of a good excuse not to do them as I had promised.



It wasn't as bad as it looked. 4 hours and all teh top worked up and logs pulled clear of the ditch, came home with over 1/2 load. That should be the last trip for this year...but I will probably yield to temptation and go back on a nice day. Not too comfortable to day, a bit chilly and windy mostly working against me when piling brush.


----------



## svk

Got the rest of the Norway noodled. Ended up with well over a cord and a half between one tree and several uglies/cut offs for this project. So not bad for a drive to scrounge.

The Homelite SXL isn’t oiling great and the manual plunger doesn’t work at all so I’ll have to inspect the plumbing.


----------



## Be Stihl

Cut up most of a Red Oak that fell across the trail. Only problem is that I can’t get my truck up to it. I guess it is going to have to come down the mountain one piece at a time. Never thought my 2 wheel drive 4 wheeler would be a Wood hauler. Need to scrounge a used side by side with a dump bed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like Black Oak, which is in the Red Oak family. I'm ready to call it Alligator Oak, because the bark is rough, thick and tough!

I made some beautiful furniture from my milled Black Oak.


----------



## svk

Starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. Have 4 cords to go for my personal supply plus my friend wants 2 pickups loads of firepit wood before the snow flies.

Going to put up another load of scrounge tonight if the rain holds off. No more big wood for this year, the biggest stuff just needs to be halved to fit into the boiler.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. Have 4 cords to go for my personal supply plus my friend wants 2 pickups loads of firepit wood before the snow flies.
> 
> Going to put up another load of scrounge tonight if the rain holds off. No more big wood for this year, the biggest stuff just needs to be halved to fit into the boiler.



I feel ya! Split the last of my box elder that I cut this spring. Got 4 14" barkless elm's that have to go than I'm on to resupply for the coming years. I do have one big ol' twisty box elder to take down but I need a hand with it as I have to cut it in 3 different directions as not to hit any buildings or equipment.


----------



## svk

There’s three nice large birches in my woods that uprooted in a storm last year but I’m trying to get the stuff that came down two years ago as its right at the point of still solid before going punky. Next spring will most likely be the last hurrah for that stuff if it’s even good at that point. It’s too bad but honestly nobody wants aspen except for boiler wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Brought home 1 limb and 6 rounds last night from that oak that Wayne has helped me with. Got it all off the trailer this morning with the quad winch, got them noodled and stack. Best estimate is this wood won’t be burnt until 2023. Did get a bonus while noodling the last cut. Seemed really soft, didn’t really hurt any cutters. My guess wood be very old barb wire as deep as it was.


----------



## KiwiBro

Word on the wire this morning is my niece in Vancouver just put her whole school on lockdown. On way to school a friend put something she didn't see in her bag and said he'd get it off her at lunchtime. Turned out to be a BB gun, which another kid alerted the teachers about. She's as cunning as a sewer rat so I'm not sure if I'd believe the ignorance defence but I had to laugh. I'm sure not funny for almost everyone involved though.


----------



## Jwilliams

Did some work help a friend of mine with his tree service and ended up with all of this to take home. Not bad for getting paid cash to help and then this also


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Word on the wire this morning is my niece in Vancouver just put her whole school on lockdown. On way to school a friend put something she didn't see in her bag and said he'd get it off her at lunchtime. Turned out to be a BB gun, which another kid alerted the teachers about. She's as cunning as a sewer rat so I'm not sure if I'd believe the ignorance defence but I had to laugh. I'm sure not funny for almost everyone involved though.


Happens a lot here. But most are ok with the added caution.

More upset about an 8th grade kid at a 5th grade math level forced to do 8th grade work. No child left behind is out of control. This kid should have been held back at 5th grade until he passed. Good idea gone terribly wrong.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Happens a lot here. But most are ok with the added caution.
> 
> More upset about an 8th grade kid at a 5th grade math level forced to do 8th grade work. No child left behind is out of control. This kid should have been held back at 5th grade until he passed. Good idea gone terribly wrong.


Makes for a nice soundbite/slogan but unless they are well resourced it's a hopeless situation that retards the learning of other students. That said, holding strugglers back does damage sometimes too - it can damage their connection to their social circles and that can actually put some kids even further behind. 

In an ideal world the parents would get off their arses and stop using six thousand excuses like work commitments, lack of funds, etc, to help bring their kids back up to speed.


----------



## Be Stihl

Jwilliams said:


> Did some work help a friend of mine with his tree service and ended up with all of this to take home. Not bad for getting paid cash to help and then this also



Nice Oak Score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Brought home another load of rounds tonight. Unload, noodle and stack tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 761560
> Brought home another load of rounds tonight. Unload, noodle and stack tomorrow.


Been all primo stuff there! I was kinda holding off on any more big stuff till I have help... Turns out my buddy who usually helps is in the midst of a divorce. She packed the camper and left him with the kids after 24 years. He's pretty salty yet.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Been all primo stuff there! I was kinda holding off on any more big stuff till I have help... Turns out my buddy who usually helps is in the midst of a divorce. She packed the camper and left him with the kids after 24 years. He's pretty salty yet.


Yep, don’t want to hand him a chainsaw, hard to tell what he may want to cut up.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Yep, don’t want to hand him a chainsaw, hard to tell what he may want to cut up.


That's true. I know a guy who was going through a nasty divorce, he cut a semi trailer in half, with a train .


----------



## chipper1

Jwilliams said:


> Did some work help a friend of mine with his tree service and ended up with all of this to take home. Not bad for getting paid cash to help and then this also


That's my kind of scrounge .
Nice white oak .


----------



## KiwiBro

Stop the bus, I want off. Almost there.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bloody gorgeous. Although..... I'm unsure about the feet. A bit too utilitarian for me.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Bloody gorgeous. Although..... I'm unsure about the feet. A bit too utilitarian for me.


Ha. I agree on the feet. Still undecided but probably something like this size and shape. Enough clearance for vacuum cleaner but I don't think this design can handle much taller than about 4" feet.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, this doesn't deserve a 5 picture post but when you're as chainsaw deprived as me, you have to take what you can get. We have a fair number of silver wattles (acacia mearnsii) on our property. They're a small hardwood, you'd be lucky to get one over 15'' diameter, most are maybe 8''-10''. Kermit wood @KiwiBro . They grow fast and die young. If you cut a live one down you end up with 40 suckering up from the root system. I don't mind them because they are a ready source of firepit wood and the clouds of small stuff make great kindling when they're standing dead. But they grow at all sorts of funny angles and when they die they can fall at any time. There was one near Cowgirl's horticultural compound that had a 30° lean that I thought should come down by design rather than by accident. It had another one that had the top broken off that had to go first.




Yes, it's a mess. The easiest thing to do would be to put a few cuts in the trunk, pile it up and torch it but I don't like to waste stuff that has a useful purpose so I broke up the small stuff for kindling both for us and to transport down to my brother and diced the trunks with the 241.










All done.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dont feel bad. Havent touched a saw since early spring. Everything ready for this winter by May.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The easiest thing to do would be to put a few cuts in the trunk, pile it up and torch it but I don't like to waste stuff that has a useful purpose


Aren't you the same guy who built a 20 meter fire. Like that isn't a purpose.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Stop the bus, I want off. Almost there.
> View attachment 761617


That's awesome!
Can you build me one .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome!
> Can you build me one .


phuck off


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> Dont feel bad. Havent touched a saw since early spring. Everything ready for this winter by May.



And I made what I promised would be my last outing for the year. Haven't put the saws away yet though. Started splitting off the stacks of about 18 cord of rounds today. Very poor progress, only two cart loads of rounds done manually and my old legs said ENOUGH!!. I guess it will be mostly splitter time instead of manual this winter.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Aren't you the same guy who built a 20 meter fire. Like that isn't a purpose.



 Hey you're right! 







That doesn't happen until May though.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> [emoji23] Hey you're right!
> 
> View attachment 761726
> 
> 
> View attachment 761727
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen until May though.


Looks like an Iron Maiden album cover!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> phuck off


Well a guys gotta try .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey you're right!
> 
> View attachment 761726
> 
> 
> View attachment 761727
> 
> 
> That doesn't happen until May though.


Thats what I thought .
So then a bonfire has a purpose .
I had this one last week, once it got going it was a good bit higher


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Well a guys gotta try .


yeah, try to kill me why doncha.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Aren't you the same guy who built a 20 meter fire. Like that isn't a purpose.


Every year at around the same date we get some great sunsets over here in NZ. Had always thought it's just another bush fire in Aus, but now I know different. Will have to start calling them cowboy sunsets.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Funny yesterday I brought the idea of having a friends and family bonfire party up with my kids. Since they are all off doing their own stuff holidays have kinda gotten rough. They all seemed to think a holiday alternative made sense.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Yep, don’t want to hand him a chainsaw, hard to tell what he may want to cut up.





chipper1 said:


> That's true. I know a guy who was going through a nasty divorce, he cut a semi trailer in half, with a train .



Ok so here's the thread derail Warning !

WARNING !!!!!!


Freeze before you cut , less mess and it'll carry further when you run it through the chipper ... Jus sayin ...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Freeze before you cut , less mess and it'll carry further when you run it through the chipper ... Jus sayin ...


Do your chipping discharge over a stream or River. Thoroughly rinse the chipper with bleach after chipping, destroys DNA.


----------



## hamish

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 761533
> View attachment 761534
> Did get a bonus while noodling the last cut. Seemed really soft, didn’t really hurt any cutters. My guess wood be very old barb wire as deep as it was.


Have never cut any barbed wire no matter how old that was soft..........most likely lead from a shell of some sort or a 8 year old with and eyeball we all used to have.


----------



## dancan

River ,,, Yes
Into the currant , not the river bank , veryu important ,,,, Yes
Get a rental from another county , pay cash , false ID , "Borrowed" license plate ,,, Yes
Bleach or Oxyclean optional ... Lol


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> River ,,, Yes
> Into the currant , not the river bank , veryu important ,,,, Yes
> Get a rental from another county , pay cash , false ID , "Borrowed" license plate ,,, Yes
> Bleach or Oxyclean optional ... Lol


What wife are you onto now???


----------



## Deleted member 149229

hamish said:


> Have never cut any barbed wire no matter how old that was soft..........most likely lead from a shell of some sort or a 8 year old with and eyeball we all used to have.


If you look close in the pic you can see different strands. I tried a quick count on growth rings and it was between 50 and 60 rings from outside to where the surprise was.


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> What wife are you onto now???


Still on the first one lol
I do tell her often that I've been on the lookout for a reasonable trade in price on a newer model Lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Interesting night behind the house tonight. Pic ain’t great, really had to zoom in.


----------



## MustangMike

My friend sees my upstate neighbor with a different woman, and asks, "did you get divorced and remarried"?

Upstate neighbor responds … "No, I just upgraded"!!!

Last time I saw him he was up there by himself and I got the impression the "upgrade" was not much different than the original!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My friend sees my upstate neighbor with a different woman, and asks, "did you get divorced and remarried"?
> 
> Upstate neighbor responds … "No, I just upgraded"!!!
> 
> Last time I saw him he was up there by himself and I got the impression the "upgrade" was not much different than the original!


The funny thing is the serial dating type of folks always go for a certain "type" of the opposite sex. Despite the fact that their "type" ends up being disaster after disaster.

I know a few guys in their 50's who are on match.com and others. Especially if you put that you earn a good income you'll get lots of first dates but not many followups.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My friend sees my upstate neighbor with a different woman, and asks, "did you get divorced and remarried"?
> 
> Upstate neighbor responds … "No, I just upgraded"!!!
> 
> Last time I saw him he was up there by himself and I got the impression the "upgrade" was not much different than the original!


Maybe he just sent her out for upgrades .


----------



## Cowboy254

hamish said:


> Have never cut any barbed wire no matter how old that was soft..........most likely lead from a shell of some sort or a 8 year old with and eyeball we all used to have.



I've cut soft barbed wire before. It must have been inside this manna gum for 50 years. Then again, I do use a stihl so maybe that's it.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I've cut soft barbed wire before. It must have been inside this manna gum for 50 years. Then again, I do use a stihl so maybe that's it.


Soft saw for soft wire.


----------



## svk

Since I’m going to be getting rid of a few of my saws for the Zogger fundraiser I ordered a new Husqvarna 130 on spike60’s recommendation. Will do muffler mod and timing advance after getting a baseline.


----------



## MustangMike

Bob is a great guy, but what is a 130???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Bob is a great guy, but what is a 130???


The new improved 40 cc (technically 38.9 cc) saw from Husky that is a whole new design from the current (poorly designed) 240/120 that melts down when it gets hot.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Another load of noodled wood stacked. 2 more loads of rounds then 1 load of limbs we haven’t been able to get to until all the rounds were out of the way.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I started a listing for the 6401 for the Zogger auction. Under chainsaw thread, Zogger Benefit Auction Makita 6401.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I started a listing for the 6401 for the Zogger auction. Under chainsaw thread, Zogger Benefit Auction Makita 6401.


Wow, awesome!!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> The new improved 40 cc (technically 38.9 cc) saw from Husky that is a whole new design from the current (poorly designed) 240/120 that melts down when it gets hot.



Sounds nice, what does it weigh? Both companies seem to be coming out with some nice saws lately.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> I started a listing for the 6401 for the Zogger auction. Under chainsaw thread, Zogger Benefit Auction Makita 6401.


We need a central listing, updated, and with links, with all of these Zogger threads.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/zogger-benefit-auction-makita-6401.335686/

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped a good size Sugar Maple today, 30" at the base. Double tied it to ensure it would fall the right way. Brought 8 saws, used 5 of them. Luckily, tried to bring 2 of each size, cause the one 660 hit some stuff, so I just started using another! Yard Trees!!!

Started at 9:00, was packing my stuff away by 12:30, included tying, dropping, bucking and limbing. The owners dragged the brush away and get the wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Also delivered this 1/2 cord of Mostly Oak and Hickory earlier this week, then spent too much time chasing down the gremlins with my trailer lights (but they work now).

This new truck tells you when they have a problem, which can be annoying when they saw "OK", not OK, OK not OK, etc!!!

Turned out to be the ground … 1st a matter of just re connecting the ground wire, then I needed to connect it to another location.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> We need a central listing, updated, and with links, with all of these Zogger threads.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/zogger-benefit-auction-makita-6401.335686/
> 
> Philbert


We will have one shortly...!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Sounds nice, what does it weigh? Both companies seem to be coming out with some nice saws lately.


10 and a quarter. So not a lot less than the 50 cc saws but price is half.


----------



## svk

Here is the official thread for the Zogger Fundraiser
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-official-zogger-cancer-fundraiser-thread.335688/


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Brought the last of the rounds home tonight. Have to go back for 3-4 limbs that are now accessible.


----------



## Jwilliams

Wife found this on Facebook anyone in the eastern pa area


----------



## steved

Jwilliams said:


> View attachment 761994
> Wife found this on Facebook anyone in the eastern pa area


Just up the road, wrong time for me...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://www.foxnews.com/science/huge-snake-caught-australia
Have to give our Aussie brothers credit for going out and scrounging wood. With things like this running loose I’ld probably never leave the house.


----------



## cantoo

Some days go like this. Rotten old tree and tired old guy. Just started to cut it and it was so rotten that the wind bound the saw so I just pushed it over. And a beautiful cedar. And it's all likely going to rot where I'm piling it in the bush. How do you like that backcut?


----------



## cantoo

Had some help on site yesterday near the highway. Have about 25 big trees left to go and maybe 50 smaller ones. I can at least see the end of it. We got the foundation hole dug and the well drilled yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Finally done noodling and stacking. All the wood came from those 2 oaks. Rows are 8’ deep and 4 1/2’ to 6’ high. That 7900 is my favorite noodling Saw. Forgot to add that all the big limbs from the second tree went to Wayne’s, there’s a big pile there.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> Do your chipping discharge over a stream or River. Thoroughly rinse the chipper with bleach after chipping, destroys DNA.


 Theres a flooded old lime mine near us no need for a chipper the water will do the work and bones don't float.


----------



## James Miller

Just gona leave this here. Anyone know these future YouTube stars .


----------



## 92utownxh

MustangMike I hear you about trailer lights. I fought with mine all last year. They wouldn't work at first, then they would, then they'd flash. I knew had to be the ground. I had to replace one of the lights anyway since it was broken. I ended up just buying one of those trailer light kits. Sure made it easier and saved some time. About a hour and I had it all done instead of chasing things. I did it right the first time. Now they work perfectly every time. Knock on wood. I think before the trailer was grounding through the trailer ball and hitch to the truck. That's why they wouldn't work at first, but then as I drove they would once it got good contact.


----------



## James Miller

Also had one of these. Pics of fire wood and one of the gtg logs to come.


----------



## steved

92utownxh said:


> MustangMike I hear you about trailer lights. I fought with mine all last year. They wouldn't work at first, then they would, then they'd flash. I knew had to be the ground. I had to replace one of the lights anyway since it was broken. I ended up just buying one of those trailer light kits. Sure made it easier and saved some time. About a hour and I had it all done instead of chasing things. I did it right the first time. Now they work perfectly every time. Knock on wood. I think before the trailer was grounding through the trailer ball and hitch to the truck. That's why they wouldn't work at first, but then as I drove they would once it got good contact.


I've fought with trailer lights before, I had the critters eat the insulation off the wire, too many failed scotch locks and crimp connectors, light sockets rusted or loose, wires wear through...the last one I ran in flexible conduit, terminated in steel electrical boxes, all soldered connections.

This is what I found under the rear of the new hauler...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bear1998

James Miller said:


> View attachment 762127
> Also had one of these. Pics of fire wood and one of the gtg logs to come.


I read James mind....he wanted a half of a slab with saw notches cut in so he could park his saws when in transport....i obided...


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I've fought with trailer lights before, I had the critters eat the insulation off the wire, too many failed scotch locks and crimp connectors, light sockets rusted or loose, wires wear through...the last one I ran in flexible conduit, terminated in steel electrical boxes, all soldered connections.
> 
> This is what I found under the rear of the new hauler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Been there!

I try to splice together but eventually the wiring fails and I just re-run the whole thing with new wire.

I noticed my wood hauling trailer has two running lights and one brake/turn functional so I will fix the other one tomorrow. Honestly 3 out of 4 isnt bad though LOL.


----------



## svk

2200 pages of fine scrounging.....WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 762125
> Just gona leave this here. Anyone know these future YouTube stars .


That has the strong possibility of becoming an OSHA how not to video.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Been there!
> 
> I try to splice together but eventually the wiring fails and I just re-run the whole thing with new wire.
> 
> I noticed my wood hauling trailer has two running lights and one brake/turn functional so I will fix the other one tomorrow. Honestly 3 out of 4 isnt bad though LOL.


I had trouble with boat trailer last year. Went to Rural King and got a new wiring harness for $15, same brand at auto parts store was $30, and set of LED lights and ready to go in an hour.


----------



## svk

I buy the 5.99 tail/signal lights as they tend to get broken frequently on the wood hauler due to backing it in the woods, dropping rounds, helpers who aren’t careful, and such. If I had a nicer trailer I’d definitely go LED


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I buy the 5.99 tail/signal lights as they tend to get broken frequently on the wood hauler due to backing it in the woods, dropping rounds, helpers who aren’t careful, and such. If I had a nicer trailer I’d definitely go LED


Yep, different critter. The trailer I bought this year for wood has LED lights and the tail lights are built into the rear cross brace.


----------



## KiwiBro

Will oil this arvo. Feet are 4" and use a sliding dovetail to take in and out for transport.
When I ran out of timber I had to ask mate if he could give me some for "my" drawer build. When I visited to collect it was T&G he had saved from refitting a bank about 20 years ago. So, yeah, I recycled a bit more than the timber


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/science/huge-snake-caught-australia
> Have to give our Aussie brothers credit for going out and scrounging wood. With things like this running loose I’ld probably never leave the house.


i got called a soft coque on another forum just the other day, for suggesting there isn't enough danger money to get me into the Aussie bush. Soft and proud!


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I buy the 5.99 tail/signal lights as they tend to get broken frequently on the wood hauler due to backing it in the woods, dropping rounds, helpers who aren’t careful, and such. If I had a nicer trailer I’d definitely go LED


I bought the armored mounts for mine, take a pretty good piece of wood from a good height to make me worry...

I did buy a backrack for the Silverado after my helper (wifey) threw a couple pieces against the back window...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> I read James mind....he wanted a half of a slab with saw notches cut in so he could park his saws when in transport....i obided...



Worked great combined with the load loc mats I got from work saws dont move at all.


----------



## James Miller

Steve's first attempt at free hand milling.
And since this is the scrounging thread. The rest of the big oak the gtg log came from.
The gtg log.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 762163
> Steve's first attempt at free hand milling.View attachment 762165
> And since this is the scrounging thread. The rest of the big oak the gtg log came from.View attachment 762166
> The gtg log.


With the 2 half rounds and the slab it’s a pretty nice bench the way it is.


----------



## dancan

Bacon, scallops , toothpicks split from scrounged firewood and a stick of scrounged maple for a knife handle !!!





Thanks Clint !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Bacon, scallops , toothpicks split from scrounged firewood and a stick of scrounged maple for a knife handle !!!
> 
> View attachment 762188
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Clint !!!!!


Would you be offended if I said you suck?


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Would you be offended if I said you suck?



No offence taken, my bad for a not Spruce piccy


----------



## dancan

Jeez that was a good van 
Sure fit the what I needed when I was on the mend and gave me a goal to fill when I needed it .
My 2000 Ef2fiddy is in rough shape but was a good trailer hauler , the prob with it is that it's a Heinz 57 , a fella built it from 5 worn out plow trucks several years ago , even has a Merican dash in mph Lol
Lately it's gotten temperamental with no power when it decides to so I've been hunting for a replacement , my 500$ Nissan Versa doesn't have a trailer hitch Lol
Should have a new hauler next week , a nice new to me 2000 Ef3fiddy , 2wd but it should haul the trailer


----------



## dancan

And it's a 7.3


----------



## MustangMike

I had done all new wiring and LED lights in the trailer about 6 months ago ($25 at HF).

The problems started when I put a 4" lower hitch on the Truck for the trailer to ride flatter. Then the ground wire got too tight around turns, and started to "stretch". So I put in a pig tail, and it was OK for a bit, then the problems returned. Seems like the front stem of the trailer was no longer grounding to the rest of the trailer. So I drilled a hole in the main body of the trailer and ran some 12 gauge wire, and all is well now! Real PITA to figure out when two things go wrong at the same time! I checked the plug a million times!


----------



## KiwiBro

Not Spruce


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 762201


Gorgeous! You did a great job on that.


----------



## MustangMike

Very nice work, kind the opposite of what I do with the saw marks still in it!!!


----------



## svk

Playing that mountain music tonight. One tank down in the 142. About to fire up the 630 I fixed for a friend and let that rip for a while.


----------



## dancan

Did I show you guys this ?
As I was backing over a brushpile I felt something pushing my left leg into the dash ...


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 762201



How much to ship up to Igloo ?
Flatpack it of course , I'll glue it 
Oil sure brought out the beauti in that !!!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 762201



But the oil also shows the fitmanship , I'd be proud to own that !!!
Nice work Kiwi , never you worry about what you thot was a muck up !


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Did I show you guys this ?
> As I was backing over a brushpile I felt something pushing my left leg into the dash ...
> 
> View attachment 762203


Air conditioning?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> Bacon, scallops , toothpicks split from scrounged firewood and a stick of scrounged maple for a knife handle !!!
> 
> View attachment 762188
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Clint !!!!!


@dancan Do those bacon wrapped scallops get put on a grill or put in the oven?


----------



## dancan

And all you Southerners think you live in a rust belt ...


----------



## dancan

Erik B said:


> @dancan Do those bacon wrapped scallops get put on a grill or put in the oven?



I did those on the grill ,,, Awesome 
The oven will work just fine as well .


----------



## MustangMike

This is what I did (with a helper) this morning - split wood - Red Maple, Ash and Black Cherry.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 762118
> Finally done noodling and stacking. All the wood came from those 2 oaks. Rows are 8’ deep and 4 1/2’ to 6’ high. That 7900 is my favorite noodling Saw. Forgot to add that all the big limbs from the second tree went to Wayne’s, there’s a big pile there.



Outstanding! You'll be right for fire starter for a while too. 



James Miller said:


> Theres a flooded old lime mine near us no need for a chipper the water will do the work and bones don't float.



Can verify this. I was fishing off a jetty with my brother in law a couple of years ago and he caught something that didn't fight back - we assumed it was just a big stick. Turned out to be a human femur. We released it and sure enough, it didn't float.


----------



## crowbuster

Looks great ! what we like to do here is wrap them in precooked bacon, so the scallops don't over cook while trying to get the bacon done. Im no expert, I just love em too !


----------



## dancan

Ok , my last derailment for the month lol
Look up where Mustang number one got sold.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Can verify this. I was fishing off a jetty with my brother in law a couple of years ago and he caught something that didn't fight back - we assumed it was just a big stick. Turned out to be a human femur. We released it and sure enough, it didn't float.


Wait a minute, I’m in shock. You caught a human femur and released it?!?!?! Is catching human body parts that common in OZ? Where do they come from, Great Whites?


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Jeez that was a good van
> Sure fit the what I needed when I was on the mend and gave me a goal to fill when I needed it .
> My 2000 Ef2fiddy is in rough shape but was a good trailer hauler , the prob with it is that it's a Heinz 57 , a fella built it from 5 worn out plow trucks several years ago , even has a Merican dash in mph Lol
> Lately it's gotten temperamental with no power when it decides to so I've been hunting for a replacement , my 500$ Nissan Versa doesn't have a trailer hitch Lol
> Should have a new hauler next week , a nice new to me 2000 Ef3fiddy , 2wd but it should haul the trailer


I hear those 2000 ef3fiddies are nice trucks. Cant go wrong with the 7.3 either


----------



## svk

After spending time fixing the 630 and refilling my quart oil jugs prior to cutting I ran out of time to fill the trailer as well but got this nice load of birch in the truck.


----------



## Philbert

Damn - some of you guys cut a lot of wood!

Did some tornado cleanup last month in NE Wisconsin, and a couple of weeks ago in Sioux Falls, SD. Might get to do some this weekend near Wheaton, WI.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Damn - some of you guys cut a lot of wood!
> 
> Did some tornado cleanup last month in NE Wisconsin, and a couple of weeks ago in Sioux Falls, SD. Might get to do some this weekend near Wheaton, WI.
> 
> Philbert


Are you in town on Monday morning? I may end up coming down after all


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Ok , my last derailment for the month lol
> Look up where Mustang number one got sold.


That's a cool bit of history.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Not Spruce
> View attachment 762201


Wow! You sure do nice work!!


Dahmer said:


> Wait a minute, I’m in shock. You caught a human femur and released it?!?!?! Is catching human body parts that common in OZ? Where do they come from, Great Whites?


----------



## Logger nate

Well finally got the chainsaw milled roof boards on my woodshed extension, now ready for tar paper and shingles


They are saying rain/snow this weekend so figured I’d try to get another load while the weather was nice. Found some nice dead standing red fir, on the uphill side of the road..
pretty nice dense stuff
got little run time on the 550 too, took forever for it to break in but sure is impressive for its size now


Lunch time
Starting to get some fall colors 


Burning some scraps and trying to get caught up on the firewood scrounge thread now


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well finally got the chainsaw milled roof boards on my woodshed extension, now ready for tar paper and shinglesView attachment 762228
> 
> 
> They are saying rain/snow this weekend so figured I’d try to get another load while the weather was nice. Found some nice dead standing red fir, on the uphill side of the road..View attachment 762238
> pretty nice dense stuffView attachment 762239
> got little run time on the 550 too, took forever for it to break in but sure is impressive for its size nowView attachment 762240
> View attachment 762241
> View attachment 762242
> Lunch timeView attachment 762243
> Starting to get some fall colors View attachment 762244
> 
> 
> Burning some scraps and trying to get caught up on the firewood scrounge thread now View attachment 762245


Great pics as usual


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Great pics as usual


Thanks Steve


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Wait a minute, I’m in shock. You caught a human femur and released it?!?!?! Is catching human body parts that common in OZ? Where do they come from, Great Whites?



Drop sharks


----------



## MustangMike

I would think that bone would be crime scene evidence! Someone is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## svk

Well today is part two for our road association work crew. We have about 250 yards of roadway left to cut from the last workday in late August. It is 28 degrees outside on it's way to a high 53 today so a great one for working in the woods. If you remember, the group is me, a guy in his mid 50's and a bunch of old guys. And the one old guy who is a contractor can't make it today.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Can verify this. I was fishing off a jetty with my brother in law a couple of years ago and he caught something that didn't fight back - we assumed it was just a big stick. Turned out to be a human femur. We released it and sure enough, it didn't float.


Some friends of my dad were fishing in southern Canada. They hooked something that was heavy but slowly came to the surface. It was a drowned native that they caught by his flannel shirt.

They let the bail loose and he sunk. They dropped a fishing buoy there and ran the line to shore and tied it to a tree so the authorities could find it easier.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I would think that bone would be crime scene evidence! Someone is sleeping with the fishes!


Davy Jones' locker stores many interesting things.

I like the one Pirates of the Caribbean movie where they actually find Davy Jones.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve


What species of trees are you primarily cutting out there?


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> What species of trees are you primarily cutting out there?


Mostly red fir (Douglas fir) and second would be lodge pole pine. Little bit of tamarack (larch), it is said to be the best here but there’s not much available.

Oh and the occasional prime spruce


----------



## chipper1

I diced up another locust here at the house with the ms201cm rear handle(ms201c-em iirc).
Also pushed another one a little larger over in its place. You can see the butt of the other one as I left it so I can try to get the root ball out, but it will probably break up since it was damaged by the storm. Hoping I can get that one bucked up today along with a few others as well as pull a locust hanger down.
I've put quite a few large buckets of wood on the green wood pile, not that I wanted to even make a green wood pile, but the storm damage isn't helping .
Also got a bunch of whit oak coming from my parents place. I ran a tank thru the 550 mk2 over there yesterday as well as a couple here at the house. It cuts for a long time on a tank, I like the saw a lot, real winner from husky on this one .
Here's the locust I pushed down yesterday.


This is the one I cut up yesterday and a video for inquiring minds.
Keep in mind this locust is half dead/seasoned, you can see how much it speeds up on the wood that has more live cambium. The video with the ms200 was in green red oak and this saw would hang pretty close to the 200t in the same wood, and if it was modded slightly(it's 100% stock) it would surpass the 200 even with the 200 having a MM.


----------



## svk

Cut a bunch of brush and a few rocks this morning working in the road association crew.

At one point we had 4 saws out and only one was running. Got two of the other three figured out and the last one was the one I was fixing and the owner had put the wrong chain on it.

One of the guys offered me several of his yard trees (mostly easy falls) for firewood and I told him we would get them down in the spring.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> One of the guys offered me several of his yard trees (mostly easy falls) for firewood and I told him we would get them down in the spring.


Are those the extra special trees that have nails, screws and metal clothesline in?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Are those the extra special trees that have nails, screws and metal clothesline in?


Probably lol. That’s why I use my smaller saws with lo-profile chains for dirty work. Just throw the chain if it’s too damaged.


----------



## svk

We dropped one old dead black ash that had a couple burls. I cut the burls out and then got a little creative with the trunk.


----------



## svk

Here is one I never have seen before....Was trying to cut a notch with the Poulan and the chain kept peeling off the bar down by the saw. Couldn't figure it out. Finally swapped chains and it cut perfectly. All of the cutters on one side were dull and was pulling the cut to one side.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Here is one I never have seen before....Was trying to cut a notch with the Poulan and the chain kept peeling off the bar down by the saw. Couldn't figure it out. Finally swapped chains and it cut perfectly. All of the cutters on one side were dull and was pulling the cut to one side.


Found a rock, I did that before...rock imbedded in the trunk of a tree. Ground all the cutters on one side.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Dinged the second 18" loop bucking up that chimney tree trunk. I heard it and knew right away. Was able to finish the project swapping between the two saws.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Dinged the second 18" loop bucking up that chimney tree trunk. I heard it and knew right away. Was able to finish the project swapping between the two saws.


What did you do, cut an inch with one curving to the right, then an inch with the other curving to the left .
Theres a little trick I use when I have to make do with a half dull chain or one that the rakers were not filed properly on. I will cut until it starts to bind, then pull the saw towards me, kind of a reverse bore cut, then bore back in and keep cutting. It works pretty well in a "pinch".


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered 2 more 1/2 cords of wood today (just like the last one), trailer lights are working great!

Then, cut up a large Sugar Maple trunk (at the same location) that had come down in a storm and was already topped. The base was over 30" in diameter, then a V about 5' up. It was straddling a rock wall, and on the other side was a steep downhill and a house/car/kids so we could not let anything get away from us.

We put some logs across to block any rollers, then I shorted up the V legs, and cut the remainder 1/2 way through - firewood length. Then took my Peavy and flipped it over off the wall and finished cutting it. When I started to noodle it, my 660 hit something, so I will finish it another day. My 660 and 462 both got good workouts on it.

Sorry, no pics! I'm glad I was able to do everything I did today, but I would be lying if I told you that I was not sore afterwards. Guess I'm just not getting any younger!


----------



## Erik B

I was able to get a bit of apple today. Only cost me $25 for a half bushel bag. Delicious honey crisp apples
.


----------



## dancan

I got a call from my TreeCo buddy Jeff yesterday , he wanted to know what I was up too this weekend , told him I was going to back to that strip we cut and try to get another load or 2 .
He said "We've got plenty of time on that one so here's an addy that I need you to go to."
I guess it qualifies as a scrounge of sorts , Hurricane Dorian knocked down a couple of dozen popple at this older couple's house .
Jeff had been there earlier and dropped a few , I ran 4 tank fulls through the Ryobi 2.0 dropping some leaning popple and then blocking them up , after that I split the rounds that Jeff blocked .











I call it a scrounge for the homeowner , they burn wood and were already 2 years ahead with maple and oak .
But, since they know this is go'fer wood they'll burn this spring and fall .
Polly be 5 cord of popple when we're done .


----------



## dancan

Erik B said:


> I was able to get a bit of apple today. Only cost me $25 for a half bushel bag. Delicious honey crisp applesView attachment 762420
> .



The price per pound for honeycrisp up here would polly make that a 75$ bag Lol


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> The price per pound for honeycrisp up here would polly make that a 75$ bag Lol


I had to work for those apples. A nearby orchard has U-Pick and that makes it more affordable.


----------



## svk

Sweet talked my wife into swinging by the fleet supply and grabbing me the correct chain for the 630 I am working on. Now if I can just locate a new clutch cover and brake for him we will be all set.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Sweet talked my wife into swinging by the fleet supply and grabbing me the correct chain for the 630 I am working on. Now if I can just locate a new clutch cover and brake for him we will be all set.


Seems like the only part that brakes on those. Well maybe the operator presence lever too.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Anybody own or have used a log arch? Thanks.


----------



## KiwiBro

View from the 'yak this morning. Just a few car-ha-why's that went back. The start of daylight savings time here today heralds the influx of sun seekers that rises to a chaotic crescendo towards the end of the year, so the opportunities for an unmolested sunrise paddle like this dry up for quite a few months. Glad to slip this one in while most were snoozing.


----------



## 92utownxh

It's been hot here! 90 yesterday and supposed to be the same til Thursday. Then it looks like fall weather will finally be here! Today were swimming at my wife's grandparents pool before they close it down. 

I plan to bring up a trailer load of wood when I go down to the field to check chickens this morning.


----------



## fulladirt

It was hot here yesterday too think it was around 90, But got done work early and had some helpers available. Been watching this red oak die over the last couple years hoping maybe it would be ok nope it was time. Don't know if it qualifies as a scrounge, right next to the ol pile lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> I diced up another locust here at the house with the ms201cm rear handle(ms201c-em iirc).
> Also pushed another one a little larger over in its place. You can see the butt of the other one as I left it so I can try to get the root ball out, but it will probably break up since it was damaged by the storm. Hoping I can get that one bucked up today along with a few others as well as pull a locust hanger down.
> I've put quite a few large buckets of wood on the green wood pile, not that I wanted to even make a green wood pile, but the storm damage isn't helping .
> Also got a bunch of whit oak coming from my parents place. I ran a tank thru the 550 mk2 over there yesterday as well as a couple here at the house. It cuts for a long time on a tank, I like the saw a lot, real winner from husky on this one .
> Here's the locust I pushed down yesterday.
> View attachment 762330
> 
> This is the one I cut up yesterday and a video for inquiring minds.
> Keep in mind this locust is half dead/seasoned, you can see how much it speeds up on the wood that has more live cambium. The video with the ms200 was in green red oak and this saw would hang pretty close to the 200t in the same wood, and if it was modded slightly(it's 100% stock) it would surpass the 200 even with the 200 having a MM.



Thanks for posting that up chipper...... Like all good wives I think you have to many saws and should sell one of them to me.


----------



## Short timer

I was going to bring my splitter to the wood since these rounds were so big, but felt like running some saws. Started at first light, two tanks later with the 661 and 20 inch bar, they were all noodled up. Man that saw rips with a 20 inch bar.


----------



## chipper1

Short timer said:


> I was going to bring my splitter to the wood since these rounds were so big, but felt like running some saws. Started at first light, two tanks later with the 661 and 20 inch bar, they were all noodled up. Man that saw rips with a 20 inch bar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 762494
> View attachment 762495
> View attachment 762496


You got the rakers at .045 .
Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks for posting that up chipper...... Like all good wives I think you have to many saws and should sell one of them to me.


Welcome.
I'm sure we could work something out, I probably don't need all three .


----------



## woodchip rookie

and people make fun of me for runnin a 20 on my 395...


----------



## Short timer

chipper1 said:


> You got the rakers at .045 .
> Looks like a lot of fun.


I love me some low rakers on a 20 inch chain with a 90cc powerhead. I tell you what, a ported 660 has nothing on a stock 661, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Short timer

woodchip rookie said:


> and people make fun of me for runnin a 20 on my 395...


I always run the shortest bar possible. Cheaper chain, less cutters to sharpen, the stingy oilers now a days can keep up, and the saws just rip. Lots of fun running short bars.


----------



## James Miller

@woodchip rookie have you ever delt with CNC Fab for any of your powerstroke stuff? There in defiance OH probably going to order a hydra and tunes from them after my trans is done.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> @woodchip rookie have you ever delt with CNC Fab for any of your powerstroke stuff? There in defiance OH probably going to order a hydra and tunes from them after my trans is done.


I have not. The only "mod" stuff I did was a single tune delete on my 6.7. I dont have a dash tuner. They flashed the ecu with a single street tune and the exhaust is the factory size. EGR delete was part of a "standard delete" also.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Short timer said:


> I always run the shortest bar possible. Cheaper chain, less cutters to sharpen, the stingy oilers now a days can keep up, and the saws just rip. Lots of fun running short bars.


my 50cc's get 16" bars. A 550 with a 16" is a great "one saw plan" saw


----------



## Short timer

woodchip rookie said:


> my 50cc's get 16" bars. A 550 with a 16" is a great "one saw plan" saw


Yup, my 261 wears a 16 inch .325 .063. Perfect bar and chain combo for 50cc. Nice and smooth, oils well and the powerhead has plenty of power for it. I love that saw. If I’m not into big wood, that’s what I reach for the most.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seems like the only part that brakes on those. Well maybe the operator presence lever too.


Yup, the brake on my 268 is broken as well. And the throttle lockout is missing on the 630. It is near mint otherwise besides a couple of broken fins on the flywheel cover.

I am hoping I can get a good one for a decent price and get the saw back to him soon.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> and people make fun of me for runnin a 20 on my 395...


They are hard to find, but Oregon makes a 13" bar for large mount Husky. I had one for a while but sold it when the cant cutting boys in MN got goofy with new rules for their saw races.


Short timer said:


> I always run the shortest bar possible. Cheaper chain, less cutters to sharpen, the stingy oilers now a days can keep up, and the saws just rip. Lots of fun running short bars.


Same although as I get older I do not mind a longer bar for certain applications like working a log pile when you are getting to the bottom so you do not need to bend over as much. But when I am cutting around the house I always run a short bar because you can't help but find rocks everywhere.


woodchip rookie said:


> my 50cc's get 16" bars. A 550 with a 16" is a great "one saw plan" saw


Amen....a ported 50 with a 3/8" pitch 16 bar flat out rips.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged my own apples today from my own mini orchard. Mostly Cortland with a few other types in there but the Cortland trees seem to produce the best for me. Great combination cooking and eating apple.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I have the factory 7 pin on my ms460 so I file the rakers a bit on the 20" chains. It pulls it well with the muffler mod. I leave them stock height for the longer bar.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> I'm sure we could work something out, My wife says I probably don't need all three .


FIXED for accuracy Brett.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> FIXED for accuracy Brett.


She couldnt care less .
Every now and then she walks downstairs and says wow you have a lot of saws. She says I should build some shelves so they are more organized and none have to sit on the floor .


----------



## woodchip rookie

But shooting season is here and all my firewood has been cut/stacked since spring so you guys have fun with that...


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> They are hard to find, but Oregon makes a 13" bar for large mount Husky. I had one for a while but sold it when the cant cutting boys in MN got goofy with new rules for their saw races.



Carlton or someone else does. I bought two a few weeks ago from my local dealer. Next time I am in the shed I'll look at the brand cause I don't remember if it was carlton for sure.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Scrounged my own apples today from my own mini orchard. Mostly Cortland with a few other types in there but the Cortland trees seem to produce the best for me. Great combination cooking and eating apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Super jealous.

Our apple trees are not doing good


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> She couldnt care less .
> Every now and then she walks downstairs and says wow you have a lot of saws. She says I should build some shelves so they are more organized and none have to sit on the floor .



Maybe she could knit some 'cozies' to keep them warm this winter.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks for posting that up chipper...... *Like all good wives* I think you have to many saws and should sell one of them to me.



Alright, I'm confused. Who is your husband, then?

Gotta love the English language, so much potential for misunderstanding.



KiwiBro said:


> View from the 'yak this morning. Just a few car-ha-why's that went back. The start of daylight savings time here today heralds the influx of sun seekers that rises to a chaotic crescendo towards the end of the year, so the opportunities for an unmolested sunrise paddle like this dry up for quite a few months. Glad to slip this one in while most were snoozing.
> View attachment 762458



Why'd you let those salmons go? Trim off the red stuff and you've got breakfast, lunch and dinner sorted. Speaking of which, we're off to Brisbane tomorrow (half way up Australia, right hand side). My parents have bought a 12 metre coastal cruiser type boat thing and have been pestering us to go up and check it out. Reluctantly, we are heading up to see if the mackerels are on the bite. Hopefully we will catch more fish than human body parts, but you just never know around here. Pics to follow next week.


----------



## Short timer

Got most of those noodled rounds loaded up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just a little wet today.


----------



## Short timer

The kids came to help, but wasn’t much they could do except have fun and enjoy being kids.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Why'd you let those salmons go?


 Too small and nobody here likes them, not even when bled instantly and properly filleted. Unless it's something new and weird, snapper, john dory, or kingfish are the only ones I keep. Which is easy because I do heaps of fishing but SFA catching. A legal kingie (75cm) from the 'yak still hasn't happened...yet.


----------



## dancan

Cough ,,,,,,








https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/snow-calgary-1.5302806

Left Turn's neck of the woods .
Soon for the rest of us ,,,


----------



## svk

Thanks to @Philbert and @Homelite410 I won’t need to buy another large mount bar for a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Is removing the limiter carb plugs on a Stihl 291 as straightforward as removing them on an Echo?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Is removing the limiter carb plugs on a Stihl 291 as straightforward as removing them on an Echo?


Post a pic of them


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Post a pic of them


I’ll post a pic tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Post a pic of them


I got off my lazy butt and took a pic. Friend of mine wants me to get him a little better performance out of his 291.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 762801
> 
> I got off my lazy butt and took a pic. Friend of mine wants me to get him a little better performance out of his 291.
> View attachment 762801


Those look different than the Homelite and Echo ones that I’ve “spayed” but I would think a wood screw should remove them. Maybe a Stihl guy can comment.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 762801
> 
> I got off my lazy butt and took a pic. Friend of mine wants me to get him a little better performance out of his 291.
> View attachment 762801


You have to turn that piece all the way to the left, then pull it out, once you do that you grind the piece that keeps it from turning and then put it back in.
There is a stihl tool for doing this. It's basically a reverse threaded screw on the end of a screwdriver. I just use a drywall screw and turn it in, it takes a few tries, but I'm not doing them every day .


----------



## Benjo

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 762801
> 
> I got off my lazy butt and took a pic. Friend of mine wants me to get him a little better performance out of his 291.
> View attachment 762801





svk said:


> Those look different than the Homelite and Echo ones that I’ve “spayed” but I would think a wood screw should remove them. Maybe a Stihl guy can comment.


Outwardly it looks like the MS201TC (non m-tronic) I have on my bench, which only had the metal surround over the H screw. It had a metal pin you have to drill out , then the whole internal part (which is attached to the needle) moves freely.


----------



## Benjo

chipper1 said:


> You have to turn that piece all the way to the left, then pull it out, once you do that you grind the piece that keeps it from turning and then put it back in.
> There is a stihl tool for doing this. It's basically a reverse threaded screw on the end of a screwdriver. I just use a drywall screw and turn it in, it takes a few tries, but I'm not doing them every day .





Benjo said:


> Outwardly it looks like the MS201TC (non m-tronic) I have on my bench, which only had the metal surround over the H screw. It had a metal pin you have to drill out , then the whole internal part (which is attached to the needle) moves freely.


Looks like I'm wrong, they're not the same system. Never removed any other stihl limiters besides this 201T, I mostly see older or m-tronic. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This is what I


----------



## chipper1

Benjo said:


> Looks like I'm wrong, they're not the same system. Never removed any other stihl limiters besides this 201T, I mostly see older or m-tronic. Thanks for the info!


The 201 is the same. 


Dahmer said:


> This is what I



You can do it that, but it will still have the limiter.
The way I do it you never have to use that little 2mm Allen wrench again.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Thanks to @Philbert and @Homelite410 I won’t need to buy another large mount bar for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 762795
> 
> View attachment 762794


You doing the Gatorade again after trying to get us off them .


I drank three of them today, one per bucket.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> The 201 is the same.
> 
> You can do it that, but it will still have the limiter.
> The way I do it you never have to use that little 2mm Allen wrench again.


I turned it the whole way to the left, then used a broken screw extractor that keeps it left but I can’t get it to pull out.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> I turned it the whole way to the left, then used a broken screw extractor that keeps it left but I can’t get it to pull out.


Did you see in the video where he showed how the cover lines up with the outside of the carb. The image was a bit out of focus in the video at that point, but there is a line on the outside ridge where the metal limiter cover goes into the carb.
If you don't get it I have a 291 in the basement I'll get out and pull it on for you, just let me know if you need me too.
Heading to bed now .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Just show me a pic of the line you’re talking about because I sure ain’t seeing it. Sticking to my Echo and Dolkita after this, them I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Logger nate

Short timer said:


> I was going to bring my splitter to the wood since these rounds were so big, but felt like running some saws. Started at first light, two tanks later with the 661 and 20 inch bar, they were all noodled up. Man that saw rips with a 20 inch bar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 762494
> View attachment 762495
> View attachment 762496


That’s awesome! Probably faster than the splitter too. 


dancan said:


> Cough ,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/snow-calgary-1.5302806
> 
> Left Turn's neck of the woods .
> Soon for the rest of us ,,,


What it looked like here Saturday..



My Wife and my Mom went to the Oregon coast this week, she just sent me these pictures 
scrounged Idaho wood for camp fire on the beach


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Did you see in the video where he showed how the cover lines up with the outside of the carb. The image was a bit out of focus in the video at that point, but there is a line on the outside ridge where the metal limiter cover goes into the carb.
> If you don't get it I have a 291 in the basement I'll get out and pull it on for you, just let me know if you need me too.
> Heading to bed now .


Got it Brett. Finally saw that tiny keyway slot across the face ridge of the cap. I can grind out the 2 limiter stops on it and be good to go. Thank you.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You doing the Gatorade again after trying to get us off them .
> View attachment 762818
> 
> I drank three of them today, one per bucket.
> View attachment 762819


Ha! That was in the back seat of the truck and I found it today!


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I went up to the cabin today, I hauled up a bunch of 10' 2X6 s, but did not take the ATV or trailer.

The truck got an impressive 21.6 MPG (instead of about 17) w/o the trailer, and keep in mind Rte 17 is very hilly, and that included my steep 2 mi 4WD rd in and out. Total trip was about 250 mi.

The old cabin needs a new roof, and we made front + back overhangs (which it did not have) from the 2X6 s. I also briefly ran my 362 and turned a small Ash tree into 3 wheel barrows of fire wood.

Even though it did not rain here, it rained all afternoon up there, so we were wearing rain gear to finish up the project.

Harold is a Carpenter, and I let him use my DeWalt 20V circular saw to cut up all the 2X6s. He was pleasantly surprised how well it worked, he had wanted to bring a generator and a plug in saw, but I told him we didn't need it. I brought up 8 fully charged 20V batteries, and the first one was still in the saw at the end of the day!

Hopefully will get the roof done sometime this month.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> I'm sure we could work something out, I probably don't need all three .


Have a think about it, no rush or anything.




Cowboy254 said:


> Alright, I'm confused. Who is your husband, then?
> 
> Gotta love the English language, so much potential for misunderstanding.


Actually nothing wrong with the language, the issue was my poorly constructed sentence. But you guys got the idea


----------



## woodchip rookie

Bunyan this weekend...


----------



## DFK

SNOW???? At 8:00 AM here in Decatur Alabama it is 71 degrees.
Weather man said we will top out today at 97.... Humidity is around 75 %.
It is also Bone Dry. No rain in almost two months.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Thanks to @Philbert and @Homelite410 I won’t need to buy another large mount bar for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 762795
> 
> View attachment 762794


@svk 
Where do I get one (or more) of those nifty bar adapters? Having a few would really open up my bar options.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @svk
> Where do I get one (or more) of those nifty bar adapters? Having a few would really open up my bar options.


Send a PM to @Homelite410. He makes them.

If you buy them elsewhere, you are still buying his product so may as well go direct.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Send a PM to @Homelite410. He makes them.
> 
> If you buy them elsewhere, you are still buying his product so may as well go direct.


TY


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Maybe she could knit some 'cozies' to keep them warm this winter.


She doesn't sew or knit, but I could make some up if I wanted, but I doubt that will happen .
Isn't it great she's so concerned about my saws .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Got it Brett. Finally saw that tiny keyway slot across the face ridge of the cap. I can grind out the 2 limiter stops on it and be good to go. Thank you.


The slot is across the face ridge of the cap .
Sorry couldn't resist lol.
I'm almost positive I only had to grind out one stop, then it can spin all the way around.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ha! That was in the back seat of the truck and I found it today!


Okay, well let it slid this once, but we'll be watching you going forward .


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Have a think about it, no rush or anything.


It would probably be cheaper to grab up an echo 361.
Don't worry, I knew exactly what you meant sweetie .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Bunyan this weekend...


Two gtg's, and Bunyan this weekend, but I won't be going to them this weekend. This weekend is our bonfire , we have it every year for my wife's birthday, won't be missing that!
If any of you are in the area or want to travel you're all welcome to come.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I drove a 700+HP Richard Petty Mustang, and my Mustang (550 HP) would eat it alive! As soon as you breathed on the Petty, it blew the back tires out.
> 
> When you get over 400+ HP, it is all about traction and your ability to drive. The exception is these new cars with launch control, you simply can not compete with it with real street tires.
> 
> The current Mustang GT, with 460 HP and a 10 speed matic will run the 1/4 in close to 12 seconds flat every time. You just can't compete with that. I have to drive super carefully and get everything just right to break 12.50.


Mike, I'm sorry, there is something just fundamentally wrong with a Richard Petty Mustang.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I think amazon. They are listed for 310 plus 25 flat shipping.


There are just too many 70-90CC saws out there that need saving, for less than $50, to buy new ones. Even though I do like Echo's, I think I have at least 6 of them from a 305 to a 650 and 750.


----------



## MustangMike

You must have forgotten this: (it is a Talladega FYI, only made in 69, and my Brother had one).

https://www.roadandtrack.com/motors...time-richard-petty-forsook-plymouth-for-ford/


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> It would probably be cheaper to grab up an echo 361.
> Don't worry, I knew exactly what you meant sweetie .


Echo 361 not sold in Aus, wouldn’t be to keen on an imported one as it would be a bit of a pain getting spare parts air filters etc. The rear handle 200’s aren’t sold hear either but at least they would share 95% of parts with the top handle saw.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> There are just too many 70-90CC saws out there that need saving, for less than $50, to buy new ones. Even though I do like Echo's, I think I have at least 6 of them from a 305 to a 650 and 750.


Totally right for us putzy guys but some sane folks just want to buy a new saw and run it. Lol.


----------



## svk

The gas man was at my cabin this morning and filled my new bulk tank. And I’m supposedly getting a 30 cent discount per gallon cause it’s a new fill. 

He also kindly left me some adult trick-or-treat


----------



## MustangMike

I've got about 18 runners from 50 cc to 99 cc (a 660 big bore), and I use all of them now and then, but the two I tend to "go to" most are my two newest ones … My MMWS 261 Ver II and my 462.

They both have great power, are very light for their size, have smooth AV, air filters that need very infrequent cleaning and computerized tuning.

While I still like my older saws, there is just not much not to like with these new ones! My other saws are mostly for running longer bars, milling, or backup!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I've got about 18 runners from 50 cc to 99 cc (a 660 big bore), and I use all of them now and then, but the two I tend to "go to" most are my two newest ones … My MMWS 261 Ver II and my 462.
> 
> They both have great power, are very light for their size, have smooth AV, air filters that need very infrequent cleaning and computerized tuning.
> 
> While I still like my older saws, there is just not much not to like with these new ones! My other saws are mostly for running longer bars, milling, or backup!


I love to run an old saw now and then even if it’s just for the sound. 

My hands and left arm for a week after I ran that SXL all day. I cannot imagine running one of those for weeks on end.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The gas man was at my cabin this morning and filled my new bulk tank. And I’m supposedly getting a 30 cent discount per gallon cause it’s a new fill.
> 
> He also kindly left me some adult trick-or-treat
> 
> View attachment 763063


Nice, for those propane saws .


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I've got about 18 runners from 50 cc to 99 cc (a 660 big bore), and I use all of them now and then, but the two I tend to "go to" most are my two newest ones … My MMWS 261 Ver II and my 462.
> 
> They both have great power, are very light for their size, have smooth AV, air filters that need very infrequent cleaning and computerized tuning.
> 
> While I still like my older saws, there is just not much not to like with these new ones! My other saws are mostly for running longer bars, milling, or backup!


Hoping  to have a new 261 by GTG time if my dealer can get one in by then.


----------



## U&A

Nothing like some quiet therapy time sharpening some chains and drinking some beers. 










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I like your setup. I do mine on an old card table


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Nothing like some quiet therapy time sharpening some chains and drinking some beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It would be cool if you marked the vise base so you could rotate it at 25 and 30 degrees, then you could use the edge of your tailgate liner as a guide.


----------



## cantoo

One thing I like about my Husky's is I never have to sharpen them. They hang in the barn for decoration.. The Stihl's do the real work.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> One thing I like about my Husky's is I never have to sharpen them. They hang in the barn for decoration.. The Stihl's do the real work. View attachment 763141
> View attachment 763142



I dont know how you do things but I only sharpen the chain. Iv never tried to sharpen the saw. [emoji848]

Must be a “stihl” thing eh. [emoji6]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Anything ferrous under that vice that won't like filings sitting on it, getting caught up in it?


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Anything ferrous under that vice that won't like filings sitting on it, getting caught up in it?



I take it apart frequently and clean it out.

The apply Fluid Film to prevent rust. FF is the prevention and cure for rust cancer.

I do my truck once a year. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

45 , overcast and drizzle all day , first fire of the season to ward off the damp chill


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Might be dry here Monday..


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> I take it apart frequently and clean it out.
> 
> The apply Fluid Film to prevent rust. FF is the prevention and cure for rust cancer.
> 
> I do my truck once a year.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


So it's really your fluid filmed ram you are grasping!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> So it's really your fluid filmed ram you are grasping!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> You must have forgotten this: (it is a Talladega FYI, only made in 69, and my Brother had one).
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/motors...time-richard-petty-forsook-plymouth-for-ford/



I remember my first rides in my brother's Talladega. It was really just a 1969 Torino with an aero front end extension (including new front fenders) and aero mirrors.

It was the first car I was ever in that did not make wind noise at highway speeds … it was the future. It is likely hard for most of the younger guys to grasp the importance of this, as we take it for granted now, but it was a dramatic difference.

FYI, Ford only made 500 (or just over, there is some debate) of them, they only came in Red, White or Blue (with black hoods, my brother's was white), they also (surprisingly) only came with bench seats and an auto on the column! However, the engine was a 428 SCJ, and the tranny was a type 3 … which is a wide ratio C-6 … perfect for street use! It had 3:25 rear gears.

After we modded the engine with an 800 dp Holly and Mallory Photo Cell electronic ignition it would slam into 3rd at 90 MPH and break the tires loose. It was a real nice street car.


----------



## svk

We had light snow on vehicles this morning. Areas to the north and west had a decent amount of accumulation on any surface off the ground. Hard to believe the state saw mid 80's on monday.


I REALLY want to get my last bit of wood cut for the year but now they are saying rain all day Saturday and Sunday. It is like there is no relief. Rain two days next week too darnit.


----------



## muddstopper

You can send some of that rain my way, and some of that cold air too. I have had 90+ temps the last several weeks and not enough rain to settle the dust


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> You can send some of that rain my way, and some of that cold air too. I have had 90+ temps the last several weeks and not enough rain to settle the dust


Wish I could, we have way too much precipitation. Maybe the winter will be more dry.


----------



## Logger nate

Saw this today, pretty nice and neat


----------



## James Miller

Brought another load home from up the road. Theres a saw in there to.


----------



## JustJeff

A flyer came in the mail today from a local Stihl dealer. My wife said "Ooh honey, did you see this? Look at all these chainsaws!" 
It was pretty much all homeowner saws but at least she recognizes my affliction if not understands it. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> So it's really your fluid filmed ram you are grasping!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I use redline motor oil[emoji6]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Well fellas the sheet hit the fan tonight when I got home. I knew it wasn't good when I drove in behind the house and the lights were on in the barn. I drove back into the field and hand bombed off another load of cedar from Tobermory. I figured the wife was in there and up to no good. I tried to sneak past the barn but she spied me and yelled over that she required my presence in the barn. She decided to clean the area of the barn where I store my saws. She found 16 saws. She says I have a problem. We had a short discussion about the various saws and why I needed so many that to her looked exactly the same. I may have told a fib or two explaining the small differences between some of the saws. I then pointed out that she has multiples of tools for her grass cutting business too. 3 blowers, 4 ztr's, 20 trailers, 4 hedge trimmers etc. She then reminded me that I bought all that stuff too. I figured I better cut it short and head to the house before she did anymore "cleaning". There are 3 saws in my truck, 3 more waiting sitting on a top shelf in the shop waiting for parts, 2 sitting under the old furnace in the shop and a buddy has one or two that he borrowed awhile ago. I'm thinking that I need to build a little cabin in the bush behind my place to store some of my "extra" saws before she gets back to cleaning up the barn. I should likely make it big enough for a bed too. I just wrote up a $400 order for saw stuff from Lazer, maybe I'll just wait abit before I send it in. 
I'm getting a heck of a chip pile at the job site in Tobermory. This is the biggest pile there is 3 other ones about 1/4 this size. Them Stihls are dropping the trees like crazy, maybe only a dozen left to come down but about 30 on the ground to clean up yet. A pic of some of the big poplar logs there are a few oaks in there too but not real big. They got the rest of the footings poured today and the wall forms dropped off.


----------



## Philbert

Did you let her know that you are breeding the saws for sale? That's why they are in the barn!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Well fellas the sheet hit the fan tonight when I got home. I knew it wasn't good when I drove in behind the house and the lights were on in the barn. I drove back into the field and hand bombed off another load of cedar from Tobermory. I figured the wife was in there and up to no good. I tried to sneak past the barn but she spied me and yelled over that she required my presence in the barn. She decided to clean the area of the barn where I store my saws. She found 16 saws. She says I have a problem. We had a short discussion about the various saws and why I needed so many that to her looked exactly the same. I may have told a fib or two explaining the small differences between some of the saws. I then pointed out that she has multiples of tools for her grass cutting business too. 3 blowers, 4 ztr's, 20 trailers, 4 hedge trimmers etc. She then reminded me that I bought all that stuff too. I figured I better cut it short and head to the house before she did anymore "cleaning". There are 3 saws in my truck, 3 more waiting sitting on a top shelf in the shop waiting for parts, 2 sitting under the old furnace in the shop and a buddy has one or two that he borrowed awhile ago. I'm thinking that I need to build a little cabin in the bush behind my place to store some of my "extra" saws before she gets back to cleaning up the barn. I should likely make it big enough for a bed too. I just wrote up a $400 order for saw stuff from Lazer, maybe I'll just wait abit before I send it in.
> I'm getting a heck of a chip pile at the job site in Tobermory. This is the biggest pile there is 3 other ones about 1/4 this size. Them Stihls are dropping the trees like crazy, maybe only a dozen left to come down but about 30 on the ground to clean up yet. A pic of some of the big poplar logs there are a few oaks in there too but not real big. They got the rest of the footings poured today and the wall forms dropped off. View attachment 763408
> View attachment 763409


That lot clearing is a pile of work. Is this for a friend or are you doing a side business? A heck of a commute!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Cant help ya,

Im in a similar boat just just haven’t got caught yet. But now that i have a blue saw i have to be super carful. 

It i easier to ask for forgiveness than permission [emoji2373]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, it's a customer that we are building a house for. We sometimes do the tree removal for customers. Usually I drop the trees then just hire in an excavator and get it done but this one was so many trees and the trash pile would have been huge so I've been kind of working on it when I have time. And of course the job always ends up being more than you expect. Job was quoted to remove all trees that could fall on the new house so basically 80 trees over 20" diameter and maybe 200 that were smaller than 20". Poplars were almost 100' tall, we're chipping everything under 7" just to get rid of it. Have a huge pile of stumps back in the bush already too. I'm hauling the cedar home each trip and trying to talk my nephew into taking everything else for his mother in law who lives about 6 miles from the site and burns wood. We're doing another one right in Tobermory but the customers looked after the tree removal. The excavator operator knocked the cedars down and cut it into chunks to fit in the dump truck to haul to the local dump. 20 to 28" cedar. Damn shame.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok, I’m a dummy when it comes to this. I think I’ve seen these before, not sure. At the Paul Bunyan Festival I want to buy a good rope and do they make a type of winch for rope that works similar to a ratchet strap but spits out the rope like a capstan winch? I looked into a capstan winch but since I ain’t making my living at this I can’t justify the price for a capstan winch. Thanks.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Ok, I’m a dummy when it comes to this. I think I’ve seen these before, not sure. At the Paul Bunyan Festival I want to buy a good rope and do they make a type of winch for rope that works similar to a ratchet strap but spits out the rope like a capstan winch? I looked into a capstan winch but since I ain’t making my living at this I can’t justify the price for a capstan winch. Thanks.


Look at the Maasdam rope puller


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Look at the Maasdam rope puller


Thanks. Much more affordable. Some even come with rope. I’ll have to look them all over tomorrow night.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Look at the Maasdam rope puller


Looking at this one, any input?
https://www.amazon.com/Maasdam-Puller-Spliced-Loopie-Sling/dp/B07MFM51DZ


----------



## svk

@MustangMike will know which one is best for you.


----------



## MustangMike

I love those rope pullers, but I got mine through Baileys, may have cost more with the rope but they gave me the tensile strength ratings. Make sure the rope is up to snuff, after that they work great!

You can just pull rope through it to get it tight fast, and you will learn the correct amount of tension, too much and the rope will not hold, but you can get it very tight.

What is nice is that rope has some stretch to it, so even when you are working alone you can make it tight and it will pull nicely!

I use mine all the time, on very large trees I will use two.

I purchased a pair of tow straps with hooks to connect to the trees on each end. Works well.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Looking at this one, any input?
> https://www.amazon.com/Maasdam-Puller-Spliced-Loopie-Sling/dp/B07MFM51DZ


We bought this one with the rope ($140):

https://www.treestuff.com/maasdam-rope-puller-kit/

Free shipping (over $100), very good service, and _"To get your 5% discount: Simply enter the word ARBORIST into the coupon box when you are checking out." _

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I love those rope pullers, but I got mine through Baileys, may have cost more with the rope but they gave me the tensile strength ratings. Make sure the rope is up to snuff, after that they work great!
> 
> You can just pull rope through it to get it tight fast, and you will learn the correct amount of tension, too much and the rope will not hold, but you can get it very tight.
> 
> What is nice is that rope has some stretch to it, so even when you are working alone you can make it tight and it will pull nicely!
> 
> I use mine all the time, on very large trees I will use two.
> 
> I purchased a pair of tow straps with hooks to connect to the trees on each end. Works well.


I know you can’t really judge by reading but does that one I linked seem suitable?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> We bought this one with the rope :
> 
> https://www.treestuff.com/maasdam-rope-puller-kit/
> 
> Free shipping (over $100), very good service, and _"To get your 5% discount: Simply enter the word ARBORIST into the coupon box when you are checking out." _
> 
> Philbert


Great, more decisions!!! lol Thanks, since you’ve actually used it that’s a big plus and it’s cheaper.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> I know you can’t really judge by reading but does that one I linked seem suitable?


Looks like the same one I posted, except that it comes with some type of anchor sling. Like @MustangMike , I use a couple of heavy, web, tow straps from Menards as anchors and STEEL caribiners for rigging (not the aluminum climbing ones).

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

What is nice about these is that they are _continuous_: they will pull as much rope as you feed it. That is different than a typical cable come-along, which winds 20 feet or so of cable around a drum, then has to be re-set.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Leaning towards your’s @Philbert. Cheaper plus a discount and you’ve used it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> What is nice about these is that they are _continuous_: they will pull as much rope as you feed it. That is different than a typical cable come-along, which winds 20 feet or so of cable around a drum, then has to be re-set.
> 
> Philbert


That’s why I was looking at capstan winches until I saw prices.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Leaning towards your’s @Philbert. Cheaper plus a discount and you’ve used it.


Sent you a PM with some additional info. It is not fast, but it provides 10: 1 leverage, which you can increase by the use of pulleys. Decide what you need, how you are going to use it, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’m going to wait until after Saturday before I order, there was a big rope and accessories booth at Paul Bunyan Festival last year, he might have everything I need there. I’ll keep all the input in my phone so I can compare. Thanks.


----------



## Philbert

Cheaper options:





https://www.theultralighthiker.com/2018/09/08/the-spanish-windlass/

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

got sick of cutting the slab wood up for firewood


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> got sick of cutting these up for firewood
> 
> View attachment 763470


And the solution is.....?


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> And the solution is.....?


put a 42" bar on a 395 or your big dolly, cut some rough-as mitres in the slab wood, use a wee saw to cut some reinforcing 1x4 across the mitres, mix up heaps of epoxy resin and glue it all together. If it all works out, do another one, and then a table for a 'collect the full set' kinda deal.

But with every solution comes another problem - I can't lift them and the table will be twice that weight. So, gonna need a few strong lads to move it all into position, and possibly its own concrete pad


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Saw this today, pretty nice and neatView attachment 763352



At one time or another I have used every one of those tools, still have some of them. ONe exception is the tool hanging horizontal just above the door, What is it?


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> At one time or another I have used every one of those tools, still have some of them. ONe exception is the tool hanging horizontal just above the door, What is it?


That’s pretty cool. Yeah I’m not sure, branding iron and pully just hanging there, not part of it? Kinda big though. I’ll have to ask them next time I’m there.


----------



## farmer steve

A bit cooler here today. 65* with a nice breeze. Already shed the flannel shirt from this morning. Splitting up some of the free ash from this summer. 3 buckets like this so far.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I just got done splitting some more Ash, Cherry and Red Maple this morning. The pile keeps growing!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Leavin Bunyan. Got chaps, sunglasses and hats for the winter. All on the cheap.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> A bit cooler here today. 65* with a nice breeze. Already shed the flannel shirt from this morning. Splitting up some of the free ash from this summer. 3 buckets like this so far.
> View attachment 763517





MustangMike said:


> Yea, I just got done splitting some more Ash, Cherry and Red Maple this morning. The pile keeps growing!


You guys had all this splitting done by noon and I'm just getting out of bed. I better get to work.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> That’s pretty cool. Yeah I’m not sure, branding iron and pully just hanging there, not part of it? Kinda big though. I’ll have to ask them next time I’m there.



Branding Iron was my guess for the long handled thing but it looked like it was attached to the pulley gizmo.

Dad's brand back in the 40s was "Lazy diamond J" - a diamond laying on it's side with a J attached horizontal from the right hand point of the diamond. Not much of a herd though, hard scrabble farm with milk cows. His first name was Joseph but went by Joe


----------



## Deleted member 149229

woodchip rookie said:


> Leavin Bunyan. Got chaps, sunglasses and hats for the winter. All on the cheap.


Heading over tomorrow after a stop at Nate’s. I’ll be on the look out for a rope pulling winch and black walnut ice cream.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t get any scrounging in today, finishing up a friends 391. He felt it should have more guts and asked me to work on it, this was that Stihl carb I was working on earlier this week. I put extra port slots in the muff, 

forgot pics after I polished it up. His chains had been sharpened by some place near where he lives and not one chain out of 6 had the rakers set. When I took the chain off the saw the spur drive had seen better days. Sharp chains, muff mod and retuned and a new clutch hub should make a huge difference. He might even think I know what I’m doing.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> At one time or another I have used every one of those tools, still have some of them. ONe exception is the tool hanging horizontal just above the door, What is it?


I was thinking the same thing. Looking out my window, on my shed, I have a cross cut, a scythe, a hay saw/knife , hay hooks, digging bar and wooden scoop shovel. All things I hope to never touch again!


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> Branding Iron was my guess for the long handled thing but it looked like it was attached to the pulley gizmo.
> 
> Dad's brand back in the 40s was "Lazy diamond J" - a diamond laying on it's side with a J attached horizontal from the right hand point of the diamond. Not much of a herd though, hard scrabble farm with milk cows. His first name was Joseph but went by Joe



My grandpa was told they needed a brand on their cows when they first came to Idaho so they used the wheel wrench for the wagon, brand was square bar square. Wrench was similar to this https://images.app.goo.gl/kYw8vYKXGQ6Rx4BDA


----------



## svk

Did some volunteering this morning and scrounged a burial flag in a trashed display case and a 6# maul with a handle that’s suffered a few overstrikes. Will make sure both of these see better treatment going forward. 

I believe the maul is a Collins. Traces of blue paint with Made in USA stamped in the side.


----------



## James Miller

Friday night filing. Might hit the other property for a little tomorrow see what I can get into.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

No scrounging tomorrow, Paul Bunyan Festival. @jamesmiller, you gotta head west next year and hook up with me and go over. Worth the day you spend there.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Heading over tomorrow after a stop at Nate’s.


Did Nate open his new shop?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Did Nate open his new shop?
> 
> Philbert


Yep. Tons of room at the new shop, you can even find things.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wife told me it’s supposed to down to 39 tonite! I got all pumped up and said I’ld start a fire. She gave me that sweet look that only a wife can give, it was the “You azzhole.”


----------



## svk

Spent several hours wrenching on saws and sharpening chains. It’s funny how the time goes by.

Supposed to rain all day tomorrow so I’ll continue to work on these saws. Hope to have my 268 running tomorrow. 

Had a setback on one of the saws that I was going to donate to the Zogger fundraiser so I’m a bit peeved on that. May sub in a different saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Well was snowing here all morning, let up this afternoon and was nice out 
so went out to burn some limbs and cut up a limb that broke out of the big Pine behind our house couple days ago
Glad it didn’t hit anything, pretty good sized and came from close to the top
I think I’m going to have to cut some more limbs off, the way it is if some break off up higher on the south side they could slide off this lower limb and hit the neighbors house, pretty big limb, probably close to 28” 
or more...
A lot of the limbs are broke and twisted but still hanging on.
you can see where some broke off years ago. Must be tremendous amount of limb weight, surprised some didn’t break off with the snow we had last year . The tree is almost 20’ around chest high.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 763631
> Friday night filing. Might hit the other property for a little tomorrow see what I can get into.



I admire the organization on the bench. Thought that was mine for a minute


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> No scrounging tomorrow, Paul Bunyan Festival. @jamesmiller, you gotta head west next year and hook up with me and go over. Worth the day you spend there.


I'll put it on the list for next year. Working 5-10 this morning then Thunder on the Farm tonight so today wouldn't have worked for me. Have a safe trip ask Nate what the price would be on a 28" bar for the 7910 for me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I'll put it on the list for next year. Working 5-10 this morning then Thunder on the Farm tonight so today wouldn't have worked for me. Have a safe trip ask Nate what the price would be on a 28" bar for the 7910 for me.


TsuMura bar?


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I admire the organization on the bench. Thought that was mine for a minute


No vice in the saw shed . Working on fixing that though.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> TsuMura bar?


sure


----------



## svk

Too much junk.....Couldn’t find the muffler for the 268 I’m working on. Trying to remember if I even got one. Checked pics of the saw I took this summer-yep it’s got a muffler. 

Found it last night. Damn thing was in a box with clothes that was inside the cabin.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Too much junk.....Couldn’t find the muffler for the 268 I’m working on. Trying to remember if I even got one. Checked pics of the saw I took this summer-yep it’s got a muffler.
> 
> Found it last night. Damn thing was in a box with clothes that was inside the cabin.


I lost a Swiss Army knife 2 weeks ago, found it last night in the washing machine. A guy I used to work with lost his remote for his tv, went and bought a new universal remote. A month later he found the original remote in his freezer!!! Needless to say he was single.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I lost a Swiss Army knife 2 weeks ago, found it last night in the washing machine. A guy I used to work with lost his remote for his tv, went and bought a new universal remote. A month later he found the original remote in his freezer!!! Needless to say he was single.


I found a big bag of Costco coffee in the shed the other day. 

I’ve found stuff in weird places. Also we’ve moved several times. My wife just “packs”. She fills boxes with whatever fits so there’s no rhyme or reason what gets put where. Unpacking is like Christmas lol.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I found a big bag of Costco coffee in the shed the other day.
> 
> I’ve found stuff in weird places. Also we’ve moved several times. My wife just “packs”. She fills boxes with whatever fits so there’s no rhyme or reason what gets put where. Unpacking is like Christmas lol.


That’s the only good thing about Alzheimer’s, you can buy yourself Christmas presents and still be surprised.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> That’s the only good thing about Alzheimer’s, you can buy yourself Christmas presents and still be surprised.


I’ll be going through old stuff and find things that I had ZERO recollection of buying. And I’m only 40. 

Granted a lot of it was pre-children. To think of the excess income we had each month prior to kids. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> That’s the only good thing about Alzheimer’s, you can buy yourself Christmas presents and still be surprised.


Almost never reruns either.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I’ll be going through old stuff and find things that I had ZERO recollection of buying. And I’m only 40.
> 
> Granted a lot of it was pre-children. To think of the excess income we had each month prior to kids. LOL


and you will find this again if your not a "give me" parent" to your kids and grand kids! lol ??? "UHM,uhm" …. lol


----------



## svk

This fall is really getting on my nerves. It’s been too damn wet to do much of anything. 

I want to put in 2 1/2 more cords of scrounge for myself plus have 1 1/2 for a friend (rounds already bucked) that he may or may not want until spring. 

Rain predicted all day today, all morning tomorrow, and Tuesday. Then snow Thursday and Friday. 

Luckily my deer stands don’t need much work, or at least they didn’t when I last checked on them.


----------



## MNGuns

Yeppers....wet all week. Rain all day today. My wood in the open even has funk growing on it. Guess it'll be a day in the shop and an early start on my aluminum can collection


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Yeppers....wet all week. Rain all day today. My wood in the open even has funk growing on it. Guess it'll be a day in the shop and an early start on my aluminum can collection


There’s a low income rental home in town that I drive by frequently. A limb broke out of the tree this summer in their front yard. It has been laying there for weeks and the main beam of the limb is almost completely engulfed in bright yellow fungus now. Certainly not normal for MN (the fungus)!!!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I found a big bag of Costco coffee in the shed the other day.
> 
> I’ve found stuff in weird places. Also we’ve moved several times. My wife just “packs”. She fills boxes with whatever fits so there’s no rhyme or reason what gets put where. Unpacking is like Christmas lol.


I'm Stihl looking for my F250 key's I "misplaced". 10 years later!!! I took my wife to the dentist and brought her home and thought I put them in the cupboard by the door as usual . Gone the next time I went for them. Now when I can't find something I blame it on a thief and it was the only thing they stole.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I'm Stihl looking for my F250 key's I "misplaced". 10 years later!!! I took my wife to the dentist and brought her home and thought I put them in the cupboard by the door as usual . Gone the next time I went for them. Now when I can't find something I blame it on a thief and it was the only thing they stole.


I bought a truck last July from a friend. He brought me the spare keys on Thursday as he just found them. 

We’ve found stuff long after. Usually about a week after you got rid of whatever you needed it for lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered another 1/2 cord this morning, and have a hike scheduled at noon with my Grandkids/Scouts.

Oh well, bow hunting can wait!!!


----------



## svk

The 268 lives!!! Hard to believe someone parked this thing due to a bad kill switch and a loose muffler!

Some serious compression too!


----------



## svk

Up and running. Needs a bar adjuster bolt in addition to the kill switch. 

I only had a 16” B+C available in large mount so that’s what I threw on. 

Runs awesome. Love me a vintage Husky. 

Think I may Swiss cheese the muffler and hold onto this one for a while.


----------



## svk

Got another old Homelite to fire. I’m more or less out of saws to work on till my next order of parts arrive.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Climbed in one of those big grappler things at Bunyan. I couldn't even imagine having enough money to buy equipment like that.


----------



## svk

Still drizzling. Guess I’ll do some dishes and clean the inside of the cabin. Fun fun lol.


----------



## 95custmz

Finally able to get out and split some scrounged Ash. Has been in the 90’s the past few weeks. Today was a comfortable 68.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Also, got the Poulan Pro 330 out for some Ash rounds. After removing the remnants of the chain brake (original CB handle had broken) and a little carb tube, this thing was ripping through the Ash like butter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did the pre buy on propane again @1.299 seems high. Just hate to change but I know competition B was @1.199 anyway put 1400 gals on again just in case... Expect to use about 400 for a year.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Did the pre buy on propane again @1.299 seems high. Just hate to change but I know competition B was @1.199 anyway put 1400 gals on again just in case... Expect to use about 400 for a year.


My place supposedly gives 30 cent a gallon discount for new customer’s first fill.


----------



## svk

Had pea sized hail here a few minutes ago. Never a dull moment lol.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Also, got the Poulan Pro 330 out for some Ash rounds. After removing the remnants of the chain brake (original CB handle had broken) and a little carb tube, this thing was ripping through the Ash like butter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice saw!

Does anyone else have issues pulling up videos on AS? I usually just click on the heading and it takes me to YouTube where it works fine.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got back early from Paul Bunyan Festival. Made the mistake of stopping at Nate’s before I went, money was half gone before I got to the festival. Did get in for half price, pulled up to the gate and the lady said “You’re over sixty right.” B****. Did get me in for $5. Echo had some really good buys, 590 Timberwolves were $299!!! I was tempted for that price but I already have one for each hand. Echo standard chaps were $30. Oregon had, I think, good prices. I bought a few 75JGX114 chains for $25 each. 4 rope dealers there and not one had rope puller winches. Place was packed.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I found a big bag of Costco coffee in the shed the other day.
> 
> I’ve found stuff in weird places. Also we’ve moved several times. My wife just “packs”. She fills boxes with whatever fits so there’s no rhyme or reason what gets put where. Unpacking is like Christmas lol.



I just came in from splitting wood, needed to relieve myself out there, took off right glove (new pair), two steps to the side, good pee job. Glove nowhere to be found and I spent a good 3 minutes looking for it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

turnkey4099 said:


> I just came in from splitting wood, needed to relieve myself out there, took off right glove (new pair), two steps to the side, good pee job. Glove nowhere to be found and I spent a good 3 minutes looking for it.


Did you find it and was it wet?


----------



## dancan

I got a call yesterday , a friend that runs a small excavation company referred me to clear a small houselot .
I met the owner's daughter at 1pm , she showed me the boundaries , we agreed on a price and that the wood was mine .
She asked when I would start , "Now" I said Lol











Piccy's work ?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I got a call yesterday , a friend that runs a small excavation company referred me to clear a small houselot .
> I met the owner's daughter at 1pm , she showed me the boundaries , we agreed on a price and that the wood was mine .
> She asked when I would start , "Now" I said Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccy's work ?


Pics work. Wanna see that red thing filled with wood.


----------



## svk

I am not seeing the pics


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I am not seeing the pics


#MeNeither


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> I am not seeing the pics





KiwiBro said:


> #MeNeither



What are you guys viewing the forum on ?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I see the red thing fine.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> What are you guys viewing the forum on ?


Safari on iPhone


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> What are you guys viewing the forum on ?


Android and firefox. Routed through a USA proxy and no go either. Are you sure you have your permissions set properly at google drive or whatever google service you are using to host the images? IIRC we have been down this road before with your pics. Are the other ones you posted that we can all see hosted the same way with the same permissions, etc?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Safari and iPhone. No pics.


----------



## MustangMike

Windows 10 computer - no pics!


----------



## cantoo

Went to a tree sale today and bought some future firewood for my grand children. And as a little test I'm posting a few pictures for you guys to figure out what it is. One for some reason is turned sideways. I will be back tomorrow night to see if anyone guesses correctly. The pictures are kind of the same thing but two different ways to get same result.


----------



## dancan

I was hoping google photos changed , I guess not .
I'll repost pics tomorrow .


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Went to a tree sale today and bought some future firewood for my grand children. And as a little test I'm posting a few pictures for you guys to figure out what it is. One for some reason is turned sideways. I will be back tomorrow night to see if anyone guesses correctly. The pictures are kind of the same thing but two different ways to get same result.
> View attachment 763827
> View attachment 763829
> View attachment 763830


I think I see a Norway maple on far left. Not sure on the others. Pic not clear enough on my phone.


----------



## svk

Just checked the weather report for tomorrow. The morning is downgraded from sunny to cloudy with showers in the afternoon. Guess I’ll try to make haste after breakfast and go watch football.


----------



## cantoo

The trees are Ruby red maples, Hackberry, sugar maples, fantasy maples and some other ones. They even gave a planting demonstration. Well for some reason the good pics aren't working out right. If you click on the last attached file it shows the last one. These are Amish farms and they sell naturally weathered barn boards. You can see the boards look like fences but they are actually put there so that they weather better. The last picture the Teepee looking things are on the leeside of a small bush and are several 100' long and at least 4 rows of them. You can see the sections were they have taken the old boards off and have installed new boards in their place. The boards are held on with double head nails to make it easy to remove them. The nails also rust a little to make the boards look correct. The auction company also does the same thing on their tree enclosure. The boards are left exposed for about 3 years.


----------



## MustangMike

I could of sworn I saw an Ash tree in there!


----------



## Levi of the North

After many hours of splitting ash rounds, finally started stacking today. Holy crud there's still a lot of stacking that needs to happen though.

Once I get all this done, I'll start socking away rounds for next winter. Just ordered large feeling spikes for the MS 461, and 3 extra sets of chains for both my saws, so that should keep me supplied for the winter. Lots more dead ash to bring down in the woodlot. Want to get it all out of there before it falls and rots on the dirt.


----------



## turnkey4099

[QUOTE}

Piccy's work ?[/QUOTE]

Nope, i get a circle with a dash in it.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> What are you guys viewing the forum on ?



Desk top Windows 7


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I was hoping google photos changed , I guess not .
> I'll repost pics tomorrow .


I knew I saw pics last night on my phone but can't see them on the laptop this morning. I didn't think i had to many  so i just checked my phone and the pics are there.


----------



## MustangMike

So, … you are saying … they are phony pics!!!


----------



## JustJeff

This forum works great with the Tapatalk app. Allows easy uploads of pics directly from your phone. Manages all your notifications well. It's an app that will manage many forums. I use it to follow several forums. This thread obviously and a boat forum, a snowmobile forum. You can choose to follow specific threads and topics in your feed and to unfollow. It's super easy to use and figure out, even for me, a low tech man in a high tech world!
Tapatalk is free and if you don't like it, just uninstall it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> This forum works great with the Tapatalk app. Allows easy uploads of pics directly from your phone. Manages all your notifications well. It's an app that will manage many forums. I use it to follow several forums. This thread obviously and a boat forum, a snowmobile forum. You can choose to follow specific threads and topics in your feed and to unfollow. It's super easy to use and figure out, even for me, a low tech man in a high tech world!
> Tapatalk is free and if you don't like it, just uninstall it.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Interesting. I tried tapatalk and didn’t care for it. I just leave a safari window open at all times with AS loaded. 

If I joined any more forums my wife would leave me LOL


----------



## svk

Levi of the North said:


> After many hours of splitting ash rounds, finally started stacking today. Holy crud there's still a lot of stacking that needs to happen though.
> 
> Once I get all this done, I'll start socking away rounds for next winter. Just ordered large feeling spikes for the MS 461, and 3 extra sets of chains for both my saws, so that should keep me supplied for the winter. Lots more dead ash to bring down in the woodlot. Want to get it all out of there before it falls and rots on the dirt.
> 
> View attachment 763858
> View attachment 763859


Nice pictures. I think you’ve posted here before one or twice before but welcome to the finest wood gathering thread on the net!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Interesting. I tried tapatalk and didn’t care for it. I just leave a safari window open at all times with AS loaded.
> 
> If I joined any more forums my wife would leave me LOL


The boat and snowmobile ones are seasonal. So not too hard to manage. This is a very active thread with a core group of guys that makes it difficult to keep up if you're gone a few days! It's also seasonal. Not a lot of scrounging in Northern hemisphere in winter. It's the Aussies and Kiwis that keep if from becoming totally hunting and maple syrup! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I used both when I first started but found the app to be way simpler for me and it uses less data than leaving a window open.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

Split up some dead oak for future seasons. Nice change in the weather, has been in the 90’s for months. Finally in the 60-70’s for the high and 50 at night. Won’t be long till I get to light the first fire, I feel like a kid waiting on Christmas. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Wasn’t supposed to rain till 1, was raining by 11:20. I said screw it. 

I wanted to lay in twelve cords by winter and I’m at 10. Everything is a sloppy wet mess. May just say screw it in general and do more hunting.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Wasn’t supposed to rain till 1, was raining by 11:20. I said screw it.
> 
> I wanted to lay in twelve cords by winter and I’m at 10. Everything is a sloppy wet mess. May just say screw it in general and do more hunting.


Speaking of hunting, Sorry @JustJeff  I went to Wal-Mart this morning for groceries and thought I should get my hunting license. The young man at the counter said you know you qualify for lifetime senior license? HUH! OUCH!! $101 and change gets me a general tag, furtaker,archery and muzzleloader tags for the next 50 years. Stihl have to buy bear,antlerless deer and pheasant tags if i want/need them.


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> Wasn’t supposed to rain till 1, was raining by 11:20. * I said screw it. *
> 
> I wanted to lay in twelve cords by winter and I’m at 10. Everything is a sloppy wet mess. May just say screw it in general and do more hunting.


There's a whole lot of that going around this year. Wettest summer I've ever experienced


----------



## svk

Not much improvement. Of course I have to work tomorrow evening.


----------



## JustJeff

I have to make little deals with myself if I want to get anything done. Like if I winterize the camper and get the boat put up for winter and fix the downspout on the house, then I can play with firewood and dink with outboard motors like this 1969 Evinrude 9.5 I picked up last month.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Those motors are ugly but bulletproof


----------



## grizz55chev

JustJeff said:


> I have to make little deals with myself if I want to get anything done. Like if I winterize the camper and get the boat put up for winter and fix the downspout on the house, then I can play with firewood and dink with outboard motors like this 1969 Evinrude 9.5 I picked up last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


If it’s got water coming from the pee hole, all is good!


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> [QUOTE}
> 
> Piccy's work ?



Nope, i get a circle with a dash in it.[/QUOTE]

Well ,,,
I started yesterday at 1:30 , worked till 5pm then started at 12:30 today and was done at 3:30 .
I called my buddy Jeff to give me a hand on the last 2 trees .








Now looks like




Polly got cord and a half of sugar maple and the same with birch .
Got several hemlock logs to saw up and ,,,
SPRUCE !!!!


----------



## dancan

Sorry bout the longish shaky vid


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Nope, i get a circle with a dash in it.
> 
> Well ,,,
> I started yesterday at 1:30 , worked till 5pm then started at 12:30 today and was done at 3:30 .
> I called my buddy Jeff to give me a hand on the last 2 trees .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polly got cord and a half of sugar maple and the same with birch .
> Got several hemlock logs to saw up and ,,,
> SPRUCE !!!!


So is this saw the replacement for the “Ryobi” or the same saw?


----------



## crowbuster

svk said:


> Wasn’t supposed to rain till 1, was raining by 11:20. I said screw it.
> 
> I wanted to lay in twelve cords by winter and I’m at 10. Everything is a sloppy wet mess. May just say screw it in general and do more hunting.



Hows the deer season looking up your way? ehd,cwd, tb, blue tongue hurt your herd ?


----------



## svk

crowbuster said:


> Hows the deer season looking up your way? ehd,cwd, tb, blue tongue hurt your herd ?


None of that crap this far north but we are overrun with wolves 

The few bucks around move far and wide to find a lady. Just need to put the time in.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Have 3 resident deer 2 does 1 buck. Will be fun to see what passes through once the fields open up.

My son had this one over his bear bait the other day. Ya gotta stare at it a bit to see him. Unfortunately its private land he won't be deer hunting there. This is north east of Princeton off the river bottom.


----------



## grizz55chev

15 min ago from my kitchen window!


----------



## chucker

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 764117
> View attachment 764118
> 15 min ago from my kitchen window!


? shoud i ask "what's for supper" .... lol


----------



## Logger nate

Well my hand got between 2 red fir rounds that were having a disagreement last weekend 
wedding ring not quite round anymore 
Skin died and came off where red spot was. Prolly would have been fine if it was spruce
Firewood lesson for the day-cut spruce it’s safer
That’s all I got..
Oh, and it’s been unusually wet here this year too.


----------



## grizz55chev

chucker said:


> ? shoud i ask "what's for supper" .... lol


They’re yard ornaments, safe for now!


----------



## chucker

Logger nate said:


> Well my hand got between 2 red fir rounds that were having a disagreement last weekend View attachment 764124
> wedding ring not quite round anymore View attachment 764125
> Skin died and came off where red spot was. Prolly would have been fine if it was spruce
> Firewood lesson for the day-cut spruce it’s safer
> That’s all I got..
> Oh, and it’s been unusually wet here this year too.


mines about square as i am after 38 years of wear an tear!! lol even a few scratch's for good memories ? lol


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well my hand got between 2 red fir rounds that were having a disagreement last weekend View attachment 764124
> wedding ring not quite round anymore View attachment 764125
> Skin died and came off where red spot was. Prolly would have been fine if it was spruce
> Firewood lesson for the day-cut spruce it’s safer
> That’s all I got..
> Oh, and it’s been unusually wet here this year too.


Yikes.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops, I'm back from a week of mucking around on my parents' 32ft bay cruiser. Did a bit of fishing but didn't really go hard - they're not really into fishing (although they do like to eat the results) so didn't want to wear out our welcome. Did land a nice snapper and trevally and several smaller snappers and other things (and weirder things) so we had something to eat. 

Bombed out on the mackerel, need to go back and re-think things perhaps. Or maybe it's just the stupid fishes fault. 







Looking forward to running a saw again, I can feel my testicles shrinking already.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm still in wood drought. It's been tough getting much from my usual source and despite a neighbour having a decent sized Oak down and giving it to me I'm probably 1/3-1/2 cord down on this time last year. The stacks are at about 2 years supply, just. So no disaster but I really wish I had a pile of wood to take the axe too. House has subsidence and insurers being utter ****s so I'm stressed. Splitting is good for the soul, and that is what I need right now.

Temps have dropped and I'm running one stove for a few hours most evenings now, the season of fetching wood into the house has begun.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> So is this saw the replacement for the “Ryobi” or the same saw?



It's the backup Lol


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> It's the backup Lol


Have you had to rebuild the Ryobi yet? You’ve been running it 4-5 years now?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> House has subsidence and insurers being utter ****s so I'm stressed.


Our place is on a granite block floating foundation. Cellar ends in the middle of the kitchen floor. Its settled so there is a bit of a fun house feel to the place. 

Neighbor just put a full basement under his for the win. Well into 90k but its pretty much 100% up to code new roof and siding ECT...


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I'm Stihl looking for my F250 key's I "misplaced". 10 years later!!! I took my wife to the dentist and brought her home and thought I put them in the cupboard by the door as usual . Gone the next time I went for them. Now when I can't find something I blame it on a thief and it was the only thing they stole.


I bought a big mirror for a restored Oak buffet. It was Sunday, and the guy said he'd be at the shop till noon, he was washing his truck. I got half way there and realized I forgot my wallet. I knew I could never make it home and back in time, so I swung by Dad's house and asked if I could borrow 50 bucks. He said sure, but all he had was a $100 bill in his secret stash, and I had to give him a $100 back. When ever customers paid with $100 bills he would stash them away for vacation or to buy mom stuff. He went in his office and pulled out a filing cabinet drawer, and started yelling, "We've been robbed". I looked around and said, "Dad there's a brand new 35mm camera and a new video cam on top of the files, no thief could find your stash and leave that stuff"? He started yelling, "Hey Hon, have you seen my Birthday cards?" "What cards?" "We''ll, the old one my sister gave me years ago". "Oh, I cleaned out the cabinet and threw all that old stuff away". He had 14, $100 dollar bills in that card. So much for keeping secrets from your wife!


----------



## svk

OH NO!!!!

I threw a 50 in the fire with a bunch of old cards once. And accidentally tipped a shady waitress 103 bucks instead of 3 bucks....LOL


----------



## svk

On more...had my wallet in my rucksack with two hundreds and my fishing licenses. We were walking into a little lake to go fishing. GF (now wife) was carrying the rucksack sideways by one strap. I told her "carry that damn thing right, on your back with both straps". She didn't, wallet gone. Went back later and no wallet anywhere in the trail and other people had used the community boat. Knock on wood, the only wallet I have ever lost.


----------



## svk

This weather sucks. Of course it is beautiful today but I will be at work till dark.

Cloudy tomorrow and Wednesday. The snow has been pushed back so now we have rain Thursday and Friday followed by snow every day Saturday through Monday.

Guess I am glad I am closing up shop on wood gathering for the rest of the year.


----------



## MustangMike

Many years ago, when I used to commute on Metro North from Brewster to NYC, I searched for my wallet when I got to Grand Central to get a subway token (yea, we used to use them).

No wallet … panicked that I left it home, I asked the Conductor if I could borrow subway fare from him (I was a regular, so he loaned it to me).

Then I got home, and my wallet was not there. For some reason, I refused to report everything lost and apply for new stuff (Licenses, credit cards, etc), and I just used money I borrowed from my wife.

About a week later I got on the same train, tried to remember about how many cars back I was, and what seat I was in. They had 3 different color seats, Red, Brown + Black, and I knew I was in a Black seat, on the left, almost half way back. I got in the seat and found my wallet, with everything in it, tucked between the seat and the side.

I informed the Conductor that I found it, and he just shook his head in disbelief! He said that they have hundreds of cars, they are unhooked and re hooked every night, in no particular order. That I got lucky enough to find the same car in the same place was beyond any probable odds. I guess it was just a good bit of luck that I found it, I was not even sure that I was in the right car, or the right seat!

That was the one and only time I lost my wallet, and I don't intend to let it happen again … it was scary!

My wife lost hers last year while grocery shopping, and had to re apply for everything … what a PITA!!!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I got in the seat and found my wallet, with everything in it, tucked between the seat and the side.


U-N-B-E-L-I-E-V-A-B-L-E-!

Philbert


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## svk

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## svk

My daughter needed allergy medicine so I ran home for a couple of hours. Rotated tires on the truck while I was there. It’s a beautiful day outside, probably will end up being the nicest day of the whole fall.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Rain here all day. Supposed to be great the rest of the week. Wayne and I need to get to the place that did the select cut. They want use to cut them a cord and we can have the rest.


----------



## MNGuns

Woke up this morning with an eye problem.....couldn't see going to work. 

Spent the day cutting and splitting. Man has it been nice out.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> My daughter needed allergy medicine so I ran home for a couple of hours. Rotated tires on the truck while I was there. It’s a beautiful day outside, probably will end up being the nicest day of the whole fall.


truethat!mowed for the last time , took care of the hose's. coated the mobile home roof and looked at the wood pile that is still kinda low? … to nice out to just prepare for winter with out a thought of sneaking away to the fishing hole ? lol


----------



## chucker

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


! lol "congrat's" on the new wood splitter all 6# of him...


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Be Stihl.


----------



## Be Stihl

Dahmer said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks so much, I figured I would share as you guys are as close as family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A great big congrats on the new addition !!!


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Have you had to rebuild the Ryobi yet? You’ve been running it 4-5 years now?



I haven't had a chance to look at it yet , the bar is not getting enough oil , on a first glance the oil holes on the bar look fine .
I'll give it a good cleaning this week and have a better idea .
Already a gallon and a half of mix through the new one .


----------



## KiwiBro

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Proof positive you have wood and know what best to do with it.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats on the new addition, always good to see good news!

Savor the time … you will blink and they will be grown!

My oldest is over 40 now.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Nice scrounge Be Stihl, just be warned they love helping and being involved from the day they can walk. I believe that once they get to an age when they can be truely useful (teenagers) they DON’T want to help anymore. My 7 and 10 year olds still like helping.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## Philbert

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!


Congratulations!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wanted to add this about Paul Bunyan Festival. Asked the Echo rep about the 73 cc saw they’ve been testing in Europe. He said he had no info about it. I showed him a pic of the saw and he asked me to email it to him so he could ask about it!!!


----------



## steved

My primary mower (a big Grasshopper zero-turn) acted funny a couple weeks ago, while mowing it buck and bulled after mowing over an acre, PTO acted like it was slipping...PTO off it ran fine, PTO on it bucks and bulls? Ok, put it next to the garage thinking it was a PTO switch, which I just replaced a month back. 

No start ten minutes later, not a click, no nothing except for an ice cube relay with a slight buzz...ah, bad relay, replaced the relay, same thing...ok, has to be a limit/safety switch or something...short all the switches, nothing.

Put mower on my 40 year old Gravely, finish the job just fine, albeit a lot slower. I wasn't too worried, still have two mowers to go besides the Gravely.

Ponder over the situation a couple weeks...what would make that relay buzz? Only two things I know of, bad ground or low voltage. Get the VOM out tonight, 9.35 VDC, hmm? Try charging, nada.

Pull the battery, run to the parts house and he grabbed a new battery. "Hey fella, mind testing this old one just to prove the theory?"...9.3 VDC and 1 cranking amp, guess that might cause a problem. The battery failed while I was mowing, the alternator kept it running, pulling the PTO on drew too much amperage and pulled the voltage too far down (so it would buck and miss, and the PTO wouldn't engage fully).

New battery in, runs like new...moral of the story, "keep it simple, stupid".

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations mate! It's a whole different ball game now. Not without its challenges but also a whole lot of fun .

I had my chainsaw earmuffs on some nights sitting up with my little man when he had colic. Did more damage to my hearing than any chainsaw, I swear. 



MustangMike said:


> Many years ago, when I used to commute on Metro North from Brewster to NYC, I searched for my wallet when I got to Grand Central to get a subway token (yea, we used to use them).
> 
> No wallet … panicked that I left it home, I asked the Conductor if I could borrow subway fare from him (I was a regular, so he loaned it to me).
> 
> Then I got home, and my wallet was not there. For some reason, I refused to report everything lost and apply for new stuff (Licenses, credit cards, etc), and I just used money I borrowed from my wife.
> 
> About a week later I got on the same train, tried to remember about how many cars back I was, and what seat I was in. They had 3 different color seats, Red, Brown + Black, and I knew I was in a Black seat, on the left, almost half way back. I got in the seat and found my wallet, with everything in it, tucked between the seat and the side.
> 
> I informed the Conductor that I found it, and he just shook his head in disbelief! He said that they have hundreds of cars, they are unhooked and re hooked every night, in no particular order. That I got lucky enough to find the same car in the same place was beyond any probable odds. I guess it was just a good bit of luck that I found it, I was not even sure that I was in the right car, or the right seat!
> 
> That was the one and only time I lost my wallet, and I don't intend to let it happen again … it was scary!
> 
> My wife lost hers last year while grocery shopping, and had to re apply for everything … what a PITA!!!



Cowgirl and I went to see the Trevi fountain in Rome back in 2003. Story goes that you throw coins over one shoulder into the fountain to ensure your return. So we took photos of each other tossing coins into the fountain. That night we had a function on and I sat the camera down next to us in the back of the cab - where I surely left it. I realised just as the driver started to pull away and I reckon I did my fastest ever quarter mile chasing this taxi through the streets of Rome but never quite caught him. We then had to buy another camera and go back and take pics of the Trevi fountain again so I guess the old saying came true. Pity about the camera though. 

Also, I was once playing aussie rules football in Melbourne and some @rsehole went through our changerooms during the game and pinched everyone's cash from their wallets. I had been given a nice wallet as a birthday present and so rather than just nick the cash like they did everyone else but they took my wallet as well. BUT, they pulled all my cards etc out of my wallet and stuffed them in my jacket pocket! Dirty stinkin thieves, but thoughtful dirty stinkin thieves.


----------



## LondonNeil

Congratulations be Stihl!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got booted from the thread again


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I got booted from the thread again


If you miss one notification you won’t get any more till you come back in.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If you miss one notification you won’t get any more till you come back in.


At least for a while(you will get another alert), by then you'll be way behind in this thread .


----------



## svk

I check my notifications first then I check the chainsaw, firewood, and off topic forums to make sure I didn’t miss anything good. Also to make sure one of my followed threads didn’t get missed. 

Anytime I wake up to 40 plus notifications I know it’s someone that went through several pages of the Scrounging thread LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I check my notifications first then I check the chainsaw, firewood, and off topic forums to make sure I didn’t miss anything good. Also to make sure one of my followed threads didn’t get missed.
> 
> Anytime I wake up to 40 plus notifications I know it’s someone that went through several pages of the Scrounging thread LOL.


Or someone reading through a bunch of old threads .
What's funny is I have more than 40 most mornings, and I'm up pretty late .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Or someone reading through a bunch of old threads .
> What's funny is I have more than 40 most mornings, and I'm up pretty late .


I'd bet the GMCI attributes a lot to that. you guys "like" like crazy over there!


----------



## svk

Speaking of likes, this one was hilarious.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-limit-needed.276227/


----------



## grizz55chev

svk said:


> Speaking of likes, this one was hilarious.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-limit-needed.276227/


I like to like, let’s people know they’re appreciated and does no harm!


----------



## svk

grizz55chev said:


> I like to like, let’s people know they’re appreciated and does no harm!


Me too...ctyank was an old grump. His initial tirade was aimed at me LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Speaking of likes, this one was hilarious.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-limit-needed.276227/


I liked most of it lol.
Even brought it back from the dead, wonder how many will repost in there.


----------



## svk

CT was kind of a douche but he was so funny to interact with because he would get SO MAD over people using Fiskars. And he was 100% convinced that his choices of tools were the very best ones. I wish he was still around here.

I see he lurks on the other sites but is more or less no longer active.

@MustangMike did he come to the last upstate NY GTG?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> CT was kind of a douche but he was so funny to interact with because he would get SO MAD over people using Fiskars. I wish he was still around here.
> 
> I see he lurks on the other sites but is more or less no longer active.
> 
> @MustangMike did he come to the last upstate NY GTG?


I liked your post.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I hit it more or less to let people know its been read. P/R not so much.


----------



## grizz55chev

sixonetonoffun said:


> I hit it more or less to let people know its been read. P/R not so much.


Not much to like over there, don’t post much there anymore. Such a waste of time, it’s not going to change anything and people get so upset, don’t need the negativity! I do follow, just to stay abreast of current events.


----------



## svk

The P/R forum is a complete lost cause. I know it is helpful to the owners of the site as content/hits (regardless of actual value) pays the bills to keep the lights on in here.

95 percent of the people in there contribute zero to the rest of the site. There are only a handful of guys who are active in the site outside of arguing with each other.

The thing with Politics is there is no actual chance you will sway the other side as facts do not matter to someone who disagrees. I am not interested in arguing politics with my friends/family/neighbors so there is no way in hell I am interested in arguing with people I do not know.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> CT was kind of a douche but he was so funny to interact with because he would get SO MAD over people using Fiskars. And he was 100% convinced that his choices of tools were the very best ones. I wish he was still around here.
> 
> I see he lurks on the other sites but is more or less no longer active.
> 
> @MustangMike did he come to the last upstate NY GTG?



Have not seen or heard from him in a long time. No, he was not there.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I'd bet the GMCI attributes a lot to that. you guys "like" like crazy over there!


Some of us old guys don't have much else to look forward to. Well maybe a good wood scrounge.


----------



## svk

I know I am on here way too much already....that's the only reason why I do not contribute daily in there, it is just too much reading!!!


----------



## U&A

Dang,

The entire oak is like this








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## grizz55chev

U&A said:


> Dang,
> 
> The entire oak is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Fiddle back, usually in areas of stress like crotches and stumps. Highly valuable.


----------



## U&A

grizz55chev said:


> Fiddle back, usually in areas of stress like crotches and stumps. Highly valuable.



I was only noting it because it’s a pain in the ass to split. [emoji849]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## grizz55chev

U&A said:


> I was only noting it because it’s a pain in the ass to split. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


They’re also tough on chains, but the result is stunning! Try noodling one to see .


----------



## U&A

grizz55chev said:


> They’re also tough on chains, but the result is stunning! Try noodling one to see .



I noodled the entire tree basically. 

Definitely looks cool ...and looks like my stove wont discriminate against it either [emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## grizz55chev

U&A said:


> I noodled the entire tree basically.
> 
> Definitely looks cool ...and looks like my stove wont discriminate against it either [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You’ll like the way it burns, very dense!


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> The thing with Politics is there is no actual chance you will sway the other side as facts do not matter to someone who disagrees.


There was a thread in there on abortion that a few good posters helped me change to a more informed/considered stance on the matter. Apart from that, I agree there is way too much division. Various captured (not that they'd admit to it) Pavlov's dogs conditioned to division rather than objective reason.


----------



## svk

Walked about 1/2 mile of my hiking trail today. Probably 30 trees across it from several wind storms over the past two summers. Nothing big, mostly from 4” balsam to 12” aspen. Will get after that this weekend if we don’t get snowed in. 

Scored a nice grouse later in the evening. Head shot with the 22 so no meat loss. Will fry that up tomorrow.


----------



## 95custmz

. Cut down three large dead Pines today. Was paid to do it, and I’ll use the fire wood for bonfires or sell to campers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Congrats on the new addition @BeStihl !!!


----------



## panolo

On another note I upgraded my pickup to a 2017 cummins and decided the egr, exhaust, and def was broken so it had to go. Never had my ass kicked so hard by an exhaust as getting the old one off. Did get it programmed and fired up tonight so that is a plus. Couple hours of tidying up and i'll be ready to roll. Kudo's to all you auto, truck, and equipment techs. You people are studs that do it day in and day out.


----------



## U&A

panolo said:


> On another note I upgraded my pickup to a 2017 cummins and decided the egr, exhaust, and def was broken so it had to go. Never had my ass kicked so hard by an exhaust as getting the old one off. Did get it programmed and fired up tonight so that is a plus. Couple hours of tidying up and i'll be ready to roll. Kudo's to all you auto, truck, and equipment techs. You people are studs that do it day in and day out.



The new diesel will thank you fir doing that.

Now to fix the possible trans problems of the 68RFE. PM me if you are interested in the info i have on it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Forgot to put this in the last post.

With the damn rain here my second driveway at the cabin is a swamp. Made the mistake of trying to use it last night and nearly spent the night there. I hate this spot.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Forgot to put this in the last post.
> 
> With the damn rain here my second driveway at the cabin is a swamp. Made the mistake of trying to use it last night and nearly spent the night there. I hate this spot.
> 
> View attachment 764563


Went back into our property the first part of September to do some range time and almost had to break the winch out for the same reason. Ground felt a little soft going in, ground was definitely soft coming out...been through that same spot numerous times before with not even a hint of being soft.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> View attachment 764568
> Forgot to put this in the last post.
> 
> With the damn rain here my second driveway at the cabin is a swamp. Made the mistake of trying to use it last night and nearly spent the night there. I hate this spot.


Can you put rounds under the ljftgate to lift the back so you can get things under the tires .
That's how our accessory drive would get at the top of it, semi full of asphalt millings fixed that .
Bummer is I want the drive to curve to the north in front of the pole barn(when it's built) so I'll need to move about 80' of it about 30' . Oh well it will be nice for backing trailers into the barn as you will be all set up to sight side right in .


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Went back into our property the first part of September to do some range time and almost had to break the winch out for the same reason. Ground felt a little soft going in, ground was definitely soft coming out...been through that same spot numerous times before with not even a hint of being soft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lots of rain this yr .


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> View attachment 764568
> Forgot to put this in the last post.
> 
> With the damn rain here my second driveway at the cabin is a swamp. Made the mistake of trying to use it last night and nearly spent the night there. I hate this spot.



Is it a frequented area? Looks like a good excuse to get mud tires on your truck[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

After reading the ratings of the Michelins that came on my F-150 on Tire Rack (they are horrible in the snow), I ordered a set to Blizzak's and wheels for the winter. Didn't put them on yet … but I will. Should make it an animal in the winter!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Can you put rounds under the ljftgate to lift the back so you can get things under the tires .
> That's how our accessory drive would get at the top of it, semi full of asphalt millings fixed that .
> Bummer is I want the drive to curve to the north in front of the pole barn(when it's built) so I'll need to move about 80' of it about 30' . Oh well it will be nice for backing trailers into the barn as you will be all set up to sight side right in .


This is the junction of my two secondary driveways.....one goes straight up the hill (where is was intending to go) and the other off to the left of the pic....really need to get something in there as the sand I had put down just keeps mushing together with the clay.


U&A said:


> Is it a frequented area? Looks like a good excuse to get mud tires on your truck[emoji16]


I have pretty good tires, three of the four are deep lug. But 3/4 ton long box x cab trucks aren't exactly light on their feet LOL. I could go through significantly more mud with 245/75/16's on my old half ton short box than I can with deep lug 285's on this one.


MustangMike said:


> After reading the ratings of the Michelins that came on my F-150 on Tire Rack (they are horrible in the snow), I ordered a set to Blizzak's and wheels for the winter. Didn't put them on yet … but I will. Should make it an animal in the winter!


Have you used Blizzaks before? They are incredible.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> This is the junction of my two secondary driveways.....one goes straight up the hill (where is was intending to go) and the other off to the left of the pic....really need to get something in there as the sand I had put down just keeps mushing together with the clay.
> 
> I have pretty good tires, three of the four are deep lug. But 3/4 ton long box x cab trucks aren't exactly light on their feet LOL. I could go through significantly more mud with 245/75/16's on my old half ton short box than I can with deep lug 285's on this one.
> 
> Have you used Blizzaks before? They are incredible.


I like the crushed concrete and the asphalt millings, they stick together nice, but you have to get enough in there to make a difference. 
Blizzaks are sweet.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I like the crushed concrete and the asphalt millings, they stick together nice, but you have to get enough in there to make a difference.
> Blizzaks are sweet.


It sucks because this is on a hillside....it turns to sand roughly 50' up the hill trail and 250' down the trail that skirts the hill....but this chunk is clay with softball sized rocks. No fun. Normally by now it is dry except for the day after a rain but it really has not dried for the past two years due to all of the rain we have received in both falls.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> After reading the ratings of the Michelins that came on my F-150 on Tire Rack (they are horrible in the snow), I ordered a set to Blizzak's and wheels for the winter. Didn't put them on yet … but I will. Should make it an animal in the winter!


My old dodge van came with Michelins on it. They sucked. I could get stuck on wet grass on a level spot. The ones I had on my Pinto station wagon back in the 70's gave me 85K miles and I never got stuck. The new F250 has them and no problem in the snow last winter.


----------



## MustangMike

It is just not worth it to get stuck on the 2 mi 4wd road (path) up to the cabin, it is almost all up hill, single lane, windy and unpaved.

I run Blizzaks on the Mustang every winter, they should make the 4 wd go like a tractor!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> My old dodge van came with Michelins on it. They sucked. I could get stuck on wet grass on a level spot. The ones I had on my Pinto station wagon back in the 70's gave me 85K miles and I never got stuck. The new F250 has them and no problem in the snow last winter.


Do you guys remember those Firestone tires that had a mass recall for blowouts back in the late 90's? I believe they were the larger sized P tires like 225/75 and 235/75, IIRC they were factory issued on Ford Explorers? My friend's mom had those on her truck and had over 85k, almost to 90K when they were recalled and she was given a brand new set. Heck of a deal.


----------



## svk

I apparently got ahead of myself. Last night I found almost a half cord of rounds that I bucked this spring/summer once the ferns and grass has started to fall over. Plus a couple of trees that blew over in a storm last year. Perfect LOL.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Do you guys remember those Firestone tires that had a mass recall for blowouts back in the late 90's? I believe they were the larger sized P tires like 225/75 and 235/75, IIRC they were factory issued on Ford Explorers? My friend's mom had those on her truck and had over 85k, almost to 90K when they were recalled and she was given a brand new set. Heck of a deal.


Yep, Firestone/Bridgestone both (same company)...it wasn't really the tires, it was vehicle owners running low tire pressure (read: almost flat tires) which would cause a catastrophic failure, and the suspension/center of gravity of the Explorer caused a rollover. 

That whole debacle is the reason you have mandated TPMS in anything less than a 3500/350-series truck...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> It is just not worth it to get stuck on the 2 mi 4wd road (path) up to the cabin, it is almost all up hill, single lane, windy and unpaved.
> 
> I run Blizzaks on the Mustang every winter, they should make the 4 wd go like a tractor!



Hey Mike ... my wifey also runs blizzaks on her little AWD. I tried but couldn't get it to drift in corners during snow last year. Sticks like glue! The fun is gone . They are pretty soft so I take them off soon after snow and ice leave the roads. 4th winter year coming on this set and still good tread. Will sell her car before 100,000K but whatever newer AWD we buy for her next will still get Blizzaks in winter. 

I've been running the BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A KO2 on my wood getter truck. Really quiet on pavement yet good bite and sidewall grab for messy back roads. Not too bad for throwing stones.


----------



## 95custmz

Funny you mentioned tires. I’m sitting here at Big-O Tires waiting to get some all terrains mounted for this winter. Old girl is getting new shoes. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MountainHigh said:


> Hey Mike ... my wifey also runs blizzaks on her little AWD. I tried but couldn't get it to drift in corners during snow last year. Sticks like glue! The fun is gone . They are pretty soft so I take them off soon after snow and ice leave the roads. 4th winter year coming on this set and still good tread. Will sell her car before 100,000K but whatever newer AWD we buy for her next will still get Blizzaks in winter.
> 
> I've been running the BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A KO2 on my wood getter truck. Really quiet on pavement yet good bite and sidewall grab for messy back roads.


I ran studded iPikes on the Wife's Forester with good results, it was unstoppable in snow and ice...I'm running Michelin LTX MS on her AWD Equinox now, she can work from home when the roads get bad. It came with Michelin LTX AS, and those things sucked on anything but a burn pile.

I have a set of Cooper M&S for the truck for winter, mainly because we go into the snow belt a couple times a month to see my folks...if I didn't have that travel, I'd run my Michelin LTX MS year round.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

That might have been the official line, but I'm here to tell you that the belts would start worming around under the tread. I chased a steering problem for 3 years F350 Oem Firestone tires, completely rebuilt the front end , alignment after alignment, replaced the steering gear box, track bar , even the guys at the shops never caught on. Real nightmare, hit a bump in road and change lanes all by itself. One blew out one day took out whole panel on the box. tires had been rotated every oil change. Only about 30 k on them and never under inflated ( rated at 80k miles, 10 ply , when 10 ply actually meant 10 plies) so when putting on new set found a lump/ knot, checked the others yep same thing. No indications prior to this. Very expensive day- never covered by Ford or Michlen. This wasn't an everyday truck. v10 and 4.77 gears, meant for hauling trailers and such so at times it could sit in the shop for a couple weeks before hitting the road again.


----------



## steved

95custmz said:


> Funny you mentioned tires. I’m sitting here at Big-O Tires waiting to get some all terrains mounted for this winter. Old girl is getting new shoes. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I get my new to me truck sorted out, I have a set of Cooper ATWs sitting at the tire shop for it...been there since August, truck has turned into more of a project than I wanted...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Funny you mentioned tires. I’m sitting here at Big-O Tires waiting to get some all terrains mounted for this winter. Old girl is getting new shoes. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tires 95.  I refrained from any license plate comments.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Funny you mentioned tires. I’m sitting here at Big-O Tires waiting to get some all terrains mounted for this winter. Old girl is getting new shoes. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are nice!


----------



## MountainHigh

steved said:


> It came with Michelin LTX AS, and *those things sucked on anything but a burn pile.*


----------



## svk

I buy new tires when needed or if I find a deal but have been "scrounging tires" for the last year.

Our suburban came with 20" wheels (which I hate) because they are expensive, do not do well on gravel, and my local shop cant align vehicles with greater than 18" wheels. I found a like new set of aluminum take offs for $120 and ran those tires down to nothing. In the mean time I found two nice used 20" tires and bought two new ones to make a "summer" set (I think the 4 tires with mounting and balancing was $350) and bought a real nice used set of deep lug 17's for winter for $100. So I am probably good for the life of that vehicle.

My 3/4 ton Chevy wood truck (acquired August of 2018) came with aluminum rims and a spare set of steel rims. All of the tires were old/dried out though and all but one of them either wore out/bulged/blew tread off or outright blew while driving within 10K miles. I bought a decent set of used E rated tires this spring and have one left. Found another set of aluminum rims with 3 good tires and one baldy for $50. I am going to buy two new deep lug tires and run the best two from the new set this winter then swap back to the other tires next spring. I threw a couple of the steel rims away because they were severely rusted as well as one of the aluminum rims that had lug damage so now I have 7 aluminum and 2 steel rims which should keep me busy for a while LOL.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> It came with Michelin LTX AS, and those things sucked on anything but a burn pile.


Bad snow traction? I had some of those and they seemed to last forever.


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> Funny you mentioned tires. I’m sitting here at Big-O Tires waiting to get some all terrains mounted for this winter. Old girl is getting new shoes. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. Here those would be heavy snow not A/T


----------



## farmer steve

Speaking of tires. I was washing mud off my work boots for the umpteen millionth time and felt some wet. Blowout on the left foot. I was just thinking the other day this pair had lasted over a year. Time for a trip to super shoes for another pair of Carolinas.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> and the suspension/center of gravity of the Explorer caused a rollover.


It is interesting that with the failure of the Bronco II due to rollover/center of gravity issues that it's replacement also was prone to rolling over. You'd think that automotive engineers would think a bit more about things.

Scratch that, after trying to repair any modern vehicle it is clear that automotive engineers are only concerned with looks and fuel mileage. LOL


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of tires. I was washing mud off my work boots for the umpteen millionth time and felt some wet. Blowout on the left foot. I was just thinking the other day this pair had lasted over a year. Time for a trip to super shoes for another pair of Carolinas.


What brand were those? I have had best luck with Red Wings. Granted I only wear boots for wood cutting, hiking, and hunting so I do not put on the hours like a person who wears them for work.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> Nice tires 95.  I refrained from any license plate comments.



I am a big International Harvester fan too [emoji106]. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> It is interesting that with the failure of the Bronco II due to rollover/center of gravity issues that it's replacement also was prone to rolling over. You'd think that automotive engineers would think a bit more about things.
> 
> Scratch that, after trying to repair any modern vehicle it is clear that automotive engineers are only concerned with looks and fuel mileage. LOL


And they banned the CJ5 Jeep but let those little Suzuki POS and other small SUVs run the roads...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Bad snow traction? I had some of those and they seemed to last forever.


Last forever, yes...suck in snow, wet roads, dry roads...

The LTX MS I replaced them with are a much better tire overall.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> I am a big International Harvester fan too [emoji106]. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have a green hay rake and green baler.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> What brand were those? I have had best luck with Red Wings. Granted I only wear boots for wood cutting, hiking, and hunting so I do not put on the hours like a person who wears them for work.


Carolina brand. Have had pretty good luck with them the last 5-6 years. Prolly wear them 6 days a week unless it's snowing or bitter cold. I needed waterproof and these are along with the composite toe for firewooding.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> After reading the ratings of the Michelins that came on my F-150 on Tire Rack (they are horrible in the snow), I ordered a set to Blizzak's and wheels for the winter. Didn't put them on yet … but I will. Should make it an animal in the winter!


What?! Those are car tires. Put some real truck tires on that


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Scratch that, after trying to repair any modern vehicle it is clear that automotive engineers are only concerned with looks and fuel mileage. LOL


That and "imagineers" are 20yr olds playing on CAD programs that dont know anything but computers


----------



## JustJeff

Blizzaks are an exceptional ice tire. I run Cooper discoverer winters, they are a good ice tire and exceptional snow tire. We get large helpings of lake effect snow here so the bit of ice traction I give up, I gain in the loose stuff. All the plow guys around here run Coopers. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi of the North

Making progress on the ash-stacking. I'm picky about my woodpiles, so they're time-consuming, but I'd prefer they didn't tip over in -25C Ontario winter. 
Will probably pull out the portable speaker and play some Bongzilla albums this evening to keep me motivated. Hard to do household chores after a full day at my "real" job.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> What?! Those are car tires. Put some real truck tires on that


My dad's first suburban came with Uniroyal Tiger Paw passenger series (P prefix) tires. Not great tires but lasted about 45K. The local tire shop put on new p prefix tires of a reputable brand (can't remember which one) but it was considered a quality tire and was higher end model at that and they were wrecked in 5k miles. The shop told my dad "oh thats cause you trailer too much" which was funny because the heaviest thing that vehicle ever pulled was a 3000# boat appromimately 20 miles a year and a car trailer with 3 ATV's. He took the hit and put on Michelin LTX's and they were still on the vehicle when he sold it several years later.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Started yesterday at the place that did the select cut. Wayne and I are cutting everything that was left on the landing and pushed into a pile and left. We cut that for the landowner we get everything left on the 40 acres. Saw some really big oak and hickory tops in the woods. That winch is going to pay for itself again. Forgot pics again.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Snuck up behind a big tree for this pic. Since I don’t hunt them anymore I feed them.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Started yesterday at the place that did the select cut. Wayne and I are cutting everything that was left on the landing and pushed into a pile and left. We cut that for the landowner we get everything left on the 40 acres. Saw some really big oak and hickory tops in the woods. That winch is going to pay for itself again. Forgot pics again.


Time for a tractor buddy.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Time for a tractor buddy.


Then skid steer with grapple, then a bandsaw mill, then a divorce.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Blizzaks are an exceptional ice tire. I run Cooper discoverer winters, they are a good ice tire and exceptional snow tire. We get large helpings of lake effect snow here so the bit of ice traction I give up, I gain in the loose stuff. All the plow guys around here run Coopers.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Blizzak , top tier tire , Cooper winter , great tire , awesome truck/plow tire , even the Cooper knockoffs work good .
Mud terrains suck in the snow that we get here , they just turn into useless big round spinning things unless they scallop before the snow then they become noisy useless big round spinning things .
The Firestones on the Fords were deadly , couldn't even balance them on a new install and they would look to spin fine on the balancer but you were always chasing to add weight every time you spin .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Figured out how to get even with the grand kids. Put in a room with a newspaper, a rotary dial phone, a black & white tv with rabbit ears and dial channel selector and food that must be cooked on a stove. I figure 2 days max before they cave in.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cave in? After 2 days they would be dead!


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> Blizzaks are an exceptional ice tire. I run Cooper discoverer winters, they are a good ice tire and exceptional snow tire. We get large helpings of lake effect snow here so the bit of ice traction I give up, I gain in the loose stuff. All the plow guys around here run Coopers.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


BFG AT's are great in the snow but not a high mile tire


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> This is the junction of my two secondary driveways.....one goes straight up the hill (where is was intending to go) and the other off to the left of the pic....really need to get something in there as the sand I had put down just keeps mushing together with the clay.
> 
> I have pretty good tires, three of the four are deep lug. But 3/4 ton long box x cab trucks aren't exactly light on their feet LOL. I could go through significantly more mud with 245/75/16's on my old half ton short box than I can with deep lug 285's on this one.
> 
> Have you used Blizzaks before? They are incredible.



You have toyo M/T’s correct? I am impressed with their performance (i have them too in 285/75/18 on my 3500 SRW crew cab long box truck) but i have been stuck in deep mud before. Im going to nitto mud grapplers next [emoji23]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

Dahmer said:


> Then skid steer with grapple, then a bandsaw mill, then a divorce.


You gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> You have toyo M/T’s correct? I am impressed with their performance (i have them too in 285/75/18 on my 3500 SRW crew cab long box truck) but i have been stuck in deep mud before. Im going to nitto mud grapplers next [emoji23].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I have three different brands on the truck right now. The deepest one is a general grabber.


----------



## panolo

Big fan of Cooper. Have had great luck with many different variations. Think they are the last USA made tire. 

Hankooks on the other hand gave me nothing but issues. Had 3 sets warrantied in a year.


----------



## MustangMike

I had Coopers on the Escape, and on one (or both) of my T Birds (had an 85 Turbo Coupe and 92 Super Coupe).

But sometimes they don't make the size I want in the tire I want.

Have had good luck with the Blazzaks, but will have to keep the Cooper Snows in mind in the future. Always liked their tires.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @farmer steve , does this hold true in the US as well?  

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/people-working-in-this-profession-have-the-most-sex


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @farmer steve , does this hold true in the US as well?
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/people-working-in-this-profession-have-the-most-sex


Maybe the young ones.


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @farmer steve , does this hold true in the US as well?
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/people-working-in-this-profession-have-the-most-sex


How many times with someone? lol


----------



## chipper1

Got 5 more buckets yesterday, more scheduled for later today if my plans go well.


----------



## 92utownxh

I've turned into a big fan of good all terrain tires, at least for my use. I used to have a lifted Jeep with Pro Comp Xterrain tires. Great in mud and off road, but they were terrible in snow and ice. I was better off driving my little car sometimes. Then I got a set of Kelly all terrians. They were 33x12.5 so even the all terrain tread was really good. I loved those tires! Excellent in snow and ice, decent in all but the deepest mud.

I had a set of the Kelly ATs on my old truck. Excellent on snow and ice. Decent in mud.

My new to me truck has BFGoodrich ATs. I like them, but on that truck they are fairly loud. It's annoying really. Good tires, but on that truck they are loud. I've read similar reviews about them being loud on trucks. They are a load D tire.


----------



## svk

Pretty pissed off this morning. Trying to fix the exhaust in my truck as a gasket under the cab was blown out.

End up breaking two studs and having to cut the third. But the gull darn studs will not come out!!!! Wailed on directly with a hammer and they won’t even budge!!

Now it started raining. Have to hope the new drill bits my wife buys will be hard enough to drill them out.


----------



## MountainHigh

92utownxh said:


> I've turned into a big fan of good all terrain tires, at least for my use. I used to have a lifted Jeep with Pro Comp Xterrain tires. Great in mud and off road, but they were terrible in snow and ice. I was better off driving my little car sometimes. Then I got a set of Kelly all terrians. They were 33x12.5 so even the all terrain tread was really good. I loved those tires! Excellent in snow and ice, decent in all but the deepest mud.
> 
> I had a set of the Kelly ATs on my old truck. Excellent on snow and ice. Decent in mud.
> 
> My new to me truck has BFGoodrich ATs. I like them, but on that truck they are fairly loud. It's annoying really. Good tires, but on that truck they are loud. I've read similar reviews about them being loud on trucks. They are a load D tire.



hmmmm .... are your BFGoodrich AT's the newer KO2's? Mine are* very* quiet (F150) on pavement and reported to have longer tread life than previous versions - time will tell. Scratching my head why your tire noise experience is so different .... do we get better rubber up here ? or are our roads softer?


----------



## MountainHigh

svk said:


> Pretty pissed off this morning. Trying to fix the exhaust in my truck as a gasket under the cab was blown out.
> 
> End up breaking two studs and having to cut the third. But the gull darn studs will not come out!!!! Wailed on directly with a hammer and they won’t even budge!!
> 
> Now it started raining. Have to hope the new drill bits my wife buys will be hard enough to drill them out.



good luck with that ... never much fun!


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Pretty pissed off this morning. Trying to fix the exhaust in my truck as a gasket under the cab was blown out.
> 
> End up breaking two studs and having to cut the third. But the gull darn studs will not come out!!!! Wailed on directly with a hammer and they won’t even budge!!
> 
> Now it started raining. Have to hope the new drill bits my wife buys will be hard enough to drill them out.



I feel your pain! I've been there on an exhaust before. best of luck. hve you tried drenching with penetrating oil? or a gas torch on the stud.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Pretty pissed off this morning. Trying to fix the exhaust in my truck as a gasket under the cab was blown out.
> 
> End up breaking two studs and having to cut the third. But the gull darn studs will not come out!!!! Wailed on directly with a hammer and they won’t even budge!!
> 
> Now it started raining. Have to hope the new drill bits my wife buys will be hard enough to drill them out.


Is it possible that the studs are welded to the flange? Do they possibly thread into the flange? I have a spot on the Tucson with studs that thread into the flange, so I know that some mfgrs do that sort of thing.


----------



## al-k

bfg,s are my favorite, bumper deep snow and still going.


----------



## steved

I've not been a fan of BFG since they sold me around $1200 in their All Terrain KO tires that were an inch out of round and wouldn't stand by their product...ended up selling at a huge loss to an offroader, and buying new tires. 

Been running Cooper or Michelin ever since...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Update. I borrowed an air hammer and was able to blast 2 of the 3 out. The third is up high and at such an angle that it just doesn't want to come. But if I bolt up the other two I can use the other side of the manifold as a jig to drill the bastard out. So will be trying that this evening.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> You have toyo M/T’s correct? I am impressed with their performance (i have them too in 285/75/18 on my 3500 SRW crew cab long box truck) but i have been stuck in deep mud before. Im going to nitto mud grapplers next [emoji23].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


The Nitto Terra Grapplers are decent compromise for a daily driver.


----------



## dancan

https://www.toyotires.ca/tires/all-weather-heavy-duty-light-truck-tire-m-55

Another solid tire for a wood scrounger .


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Another solid tire for a wood scrounger .


I thought you meant for splitting rounds . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wayne and I were back at the bone pile tonight, great night for cutting. We’re about half done with the pile. I ran the ported 590 tonight. Haven’t ran it in 3-4 months, forgot how fun that saw can be.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I’ve learnt three simple rules in life......1. Pay a professional to do your plastering. 2. Pay a professional to sand your floorboards. 3. Pay a professional to do your exhaust work.
All three are dirt cheap and not worth the pain.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Update. I borrowed an air hammer and was able to blast 2 of the 3 out. The third is up high and at such an angle that it just doesn't want to come. But if I bolt up the other two I can use the other side of the manifold as a jig to drill the bastard out. So will be trying that this evening.


Left handed drill bits are your friend in this situation...they will grab and spin out a stuck bolt most times. I have a small set off to the side for just an emergency, they aren't that expensive to have in the tool box.

I fought my own wood hauler battle today, blew a fusible link the other day, found the culprit today...had a piece of harness on top of the trans completely devoid of insulation for a span of three inches!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> I thought you meant for splitting rounds . . .
> 
> Philbert



I prefer a 45 series 18"or 20" for that , I cut out a few holes in the sidewall so they won't hold water and make a skeeter hatchery


----------



## cantoo

I brought my tractor home from up north this morning, it's been up there 2 months. Figured I would head to the bush and cut some trees down and get a load home. Cut a dozen trees down quick and started dragging them to the landing. Making good time and thinking if I spent 2 1/2 or 3 days I will have a couple hundred logs out. Then the tractor stopped moving. Darn, shut it down quick and jumped off to see what happened. Ripped the damn main hydraulic line under the rear end off the filter again. $300 on the ground in 2 minutes. This is the third time for this darn pipe. It's tucked up out of the way but branches get everywhere. Raced to the Dealer to order a new one, got there at 5:05, they close at 5 but the parts guy was just shutting his puter down. Got it rush ordered and it'll be here Saturday morning. Drove back home and there sitting on the shelf was the one I ripped off last year, I had forgot that I was able to get it straightened out. 3 more pails of oil and a bunch of cursing and I should be back logging by noon tomorrow. The ash are really going downhill fast. Lots of ant damage and branches are breaking off real easy. Lots of them have no leaves at all on them. The bases are pretty rotten and I cut 2 or 3' off the bottom of a bunch of them.


----------



## steved

cantoo said:


> I brought my tractor home from up north this morning, it's been up there 2 months. Figured I would head to the bush and cut some trees down and get a load home. Cut a dozen trees down quick and started dragging them to the landing. Making good time and thinking if I spent 2 1/2 or 3 days I will have a couple hundred logs out. Then the tractor stopped moving. Darn, shut it down quick and jumped off to see what happened. Ripped the damn main hydraulic line under the rear end off the filter again. $300 on the ground in 2 minutes. This is the third time for this darn pipe. It's tucked up out of the way but branches get everywhere. Raced to the Dealer to order a new one, got there at 5:05, they close at 5 but the parts guy was just shutting his puter down. Got it rush ordered and it'll be here Saturday morning. Drove back home and there sitting on the shelf was the one I ripped off last year, I had forgot that I was able to get it straightened out. 3 more pails of oil and a bunch of cursing and I should be back logging by noon tomorrow. The ash are really going downhill fast. Lots of ant damage and branches are breaking off real easy. Lots of them have no leaves at all on them. The bases are pretty rotten and I cut 2 or 3' off the bottom of a bunch of them.
> View attachment 764888
> View attachment 764887
> View attachment 764892


I'd be making a skid plate to protect that deal...one way or the other.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

That third bolt was not to be had. Could not get a good angle with the drill. 

Cleaned everything up then gooped the gasket heavily with high temp RTV. Smooshed it all together with the two new bolts and smeared the overflow smooth with my finger. Will let it cure overnight and test it out.


----------



## cantoo

steved, we said that the last time I ripped it off. Yesterday I had a branch come up between the front tire and the engine side panel, up past the injector pump and bent the fuel shut off bracket 90 degrees the opposite way so the cable wouldn't move. These darn branches go everywhere. I need to stay out of the branches. Heading out this morning.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> That third bolt was not to be had. Could not get a good angle with the drill.
> 
> Cleaned everything up then gooped the gasket heavily with high temp RTV. Smooshed it all together with the two new bolts and smeared the overflow smooth with my finger. Will let it cure overnight and test it out.


Sacrificial vicegrips have been known to stand in for a bolt plenty of times lol


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Sacrificial vicegrips have been known to stand in for a bolt plenty of times lol


You just reminded me where I have an extra pair at .


svk said:


> Pretty pissed off this morning. Trying to fix the exhaust in my truck as a gasket under the cab was blown out.
> 
> End up breaking two studs and having to cut the third. But the gull darn studs will not come out!!!! Wailed on directly with a hammer and they won’t even budge!!
> 
> Now it started raining. Have to hope the new drill bits my wife buys will be hard enough to drill them out.


If the hole is not blind I take a torch and heat the end of the stud up, then work my way to the manifold, then blow it right through before the manifold gets hot enough to melt.
Another trick is to weld a nut onto the broken stud if it has anything left. On the ones I know are gonna break I turn them in(which I almost always do to loosen tough nuts anyway) until they break as it seems to leave more than when they break backing them out.
An impact driver is much more compact and you can get drill bits that fit in it. My impact driver with an impact style drill but is about the same length as my drill. 
I also have a set of blue point straight flue extractors and the drill bits, it's a kit, toughest extractors I've used. I've still broken a few , but they are replaced but the snap-on driver .
There are special clamps(other than vise grips lol) that are made specifically for an application such as a broken stud. There are also flanges that can go on around the factory manifold and the flange on the pipe, they are called a flange repair kit or something similar. Someone at a good parts wholesaler will be able to point you in the right direction, then you can see if it will fit your application.
Hope something here helps bud.


----------



## Levi of the North

Had an expensive visit to my local Stihl dealer today. Picked up 3 chains each for the MS 261 and MS 461, sharpeners for each, felling wedges, a hatchet, and some great big bumper spikes for the 461. 

$460 Canadian snow pesos later, I should be well-supplied for a while. Always funny going to that dealership. Great folks, but I think most of their clientele is suburban homeowners and farmers. They're always taken aback by my purchases of pro saws and ample gear.


----------



## JustJeff

On vacation from Ontario and headed to Florida. I'm waving at you all as I pass through your home states!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> On vacation from Ontario and headed to Florida. I'm waving at you all as I pass through your home states!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> On vacation from Ontario and headed to Florida. I'm waving at you all as I pass through your home states!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Have fun stateside Jeff .


----------



## chipper1

Levi of the North said:


> Had an expensive visit to my local Stihl dealer today. Picked up 3 chains each for the MS 261 and MS 461, sharpeners for each, felling wedges, a hatchet, and some great big bumper spikes for the 461.
> 
> $460 Canadian snow pesos later, I should be well-supplied for a while. Always funny going to that dealership. Great folks, but I think most of their clientele is suburban homeowners and farmers. They're always taken aback by my purchases of pro saws and ample gear.


Sounds like maybe 60 or so more than here depending on how many and what type wedges you got(I want some red heads).
The stihl dealers don't know what freedom dollars are here in the states .
I can get a couple 20" chains for around 38, buy one get one half off. I usually buy Oregon(even though I like the stihl chains), they are cheaper in the end and easier to sharpen, but the new exl chains are a lot harder and cut great out of the box. I really like the picco chain on my smaller and baby saws and I buy the stihls for them since I don't go through those as quick since. I'm normally cutting clean wood with them.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Time to play on the farm...


----------



## chipper1

Got 4 more buckets yesterday, two red oak and two black locust. The green pile is getting pretty big and I still have more to cut yet here from the storm damage, and the big red oak branch out back. Then I have a few I'm taking down for the neighbor(to the south) after the trees finish dropping their leaves this fall, a bunch at my neighbor to the north around his house and throughout his woods, and the large white oak 2 cherry and some other learners at my parents . Sure hope I dont get any jobs that come in lol.
Its currently raining on and off here, its supposed to let up sometime this evening and then cool down to 39 by morning. Just grabbed 1.8 gallons of ethanol free 93 so that will get me thru a bit more cutting and leaf blowing. Need to order some more 2-smoke oil, only have about 4.5 oz left.
You guys got any big scrounging plans for the weekend?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Maybe somebody mentioned this before, not sure. I use a roller guide for sharpening chains,a JRed, same as the Husky. I can not get it to fit on Stihl chains, anybody else experience this?


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Got 4 more buckets yesterday, two red oak and two black locust. The green pile is getting pretty big and I still have more to cut yet here from the storm damage, and the big red oak branch out back. Then I have a few I'm taking down for the neighbor(to the south) after the trees finish dropping their leaves this fall, a bunch at my neighbor to the north around his house and throughout his woods, and the large white oak 2 cherry and some other learners at my parents . Sure hope I dont get any jobs that come in lol.
> Its currently raining on and off here, its supposed to let up sometime this evening and then cool down to 39 by morning. Just grabbed 1.8 gallons of ethanol free 93 so that will get me thru a bit more cutting and leaf blowing. Need to order some more 2-smoke oil, only have about 4.5 oz left.
> You guys got any big scrounging plans for the weekend?



Nope . A mate has a coupla big logs he wants me to cut up and remove but I'll prolly do that in a few weeks to give his place a chance to dry out a bit more then I'll take the wood down to my brother mid-Nov since I have to go down there anyway. If I cut, split and load the ute and trailer the week before we go then I have an excuse to give Cowgirl not to unload it. 

Nah screw it, I'll go scrounge and it can sit in the ranger for a month .


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered a cord this morning, but tomorrow I'm going up to the cabin to meet with my nephew Mechanic Matt and a crew to re do the roof on our old cabin. It is in very bad shape, as in it has a hole large enough for a softball to go through.

Luckily, the hole is over the overhang, so it does not go inside the cabin, but it is long overdue for replacement and looks like it will finally happen (been talking about it for 3 years now, but with building the new cabin it just never happens).


----------



## dancan

Not looking good for much scrounging up here this weekend , tropical cyclone warnig for tonight , 50F/50mph and rain tonight , drizzle tomorrow so I'll work on the HoneyDo list tomorrow .
Our turkey day is Monday so it looks like Sunday will be the designated Scrounge Day


----------



## cantoo

Twas a beautiful day in the bush and in the shop. Got to walk home from the bush again today. I gotta slow down.


----------



## cantoo

And the shop time when it was a beautiful day out.


----------



## svk

Expecting snow overnight so I’m going to see what morning brings before I devise a plan of attack.


----------



## MustangMike

Clear and cool here tonight, glad the wind let up, was horrible earlier today.

Since my cabin is to the North and generally cooler than here, I'm pretty sure my first (indoor stove) fire of the year will be tomorrow night!

Plenty of wood up there, but I think I'm going to start taking it out of the back of the wood shelter so it cycles! Otherwise, we just keep taking the newest stuff out and never get to the back row!

Built this a couple of years ago from 2 large Oak Pallets and some other stuff we had laying around (all scrounged materials). Seems to work really well!


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Maybe somebody mentioned this before, not sure. I use a roller guide for sharpening chains,a JRed, same as the Husky. I can not get it to fit on Stihl chains, anybody else experience this?


We have talked about it before.
I've had that problem on some stihl chain, but not sure which ones anymore or exactly what/where it didn't fit as I haven't ran into it in a while. I mainly use the gauge on the roller guides but not the rollers them selves. I free hand file then use my grinders when they get damaged or are chains that I didn't buy new.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Nope . A mate has a coupla big logs he wants me to cut up and remove but I'll prolly do that in a few weeks to give his place a chance to dry out a bit more then I'll take the wood down to my brother mid-Nov since I have to go down there anyway. If I cut, split and load the ute and trailer the week before we go then I have an excuse to give Cowgirl not to unload it.
> 
> Nah screw it, I'll go scrounge and it can sit in the ranger for a month .


Did you do it.
It's been real wet here too. The river was just getting back in its banks and we got a good bit more rain yesterday, so it will be back out again. It's not to a stage where it's causing problems and probably won't, but it's quite high for this time of the yr.
I may run a smaller saw later today and clean up a little more of the storm damage. I've certainly got my wood for 2 seasons from now just with the storm damage. It's a bummer loosing so many trees, I don't normally cut anything here unless its dead standing, and I like to do that in the winter.
It got down to 38 last night, stove has a small fire in it, ash cookies, a split of red oak, and a small round of black locust.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Twas a beautiful day in the bush and in the shop. Got to walk home from the bush again today. I gotta slow down.
> 
> View attachment 765131
> View attachment 765134
> View attachment 765135


I think you should spot a quad out there somewhere, it would save some time walking, but then again the walk I'm sure provides plenty of time to come up with a plan.
Seeing that broke makes me think of mine, it's bent pretty good, I never pictured it snapping off like that . Nice fix .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice dusting here. Freaking wind is really the only issue. Just too damn early to break out the coveralls and bibs.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Raining here and mid 30’s tonight, first fire of the year for sure. Bought a new Echo 80 cc backpack blower, looking forward to using it when the rain quits. Also got a blade kit for one of my Echo trimmers, used it to cut back the small stuff along the edge of the woods to make it easier to blow leaves into the woods, works great. Also going to clear the bank behind the shed of briars and sassafras shoots.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Did you do it.
> It's been real wet here too. The river was just getting back in its banks and we got a good bit more rain yesterday, so it will be back out again. It's not to a stage where it's causing problems and probably won't, but it's quite high for this time of the yr.
> I may run a smaller saw later today and clean up a little more of the storm damage. I've certainly got my wood for 2 seasons from now just with the storm damage. It's a bummer loosing so many trees, I don't normally cut anything here unless its dead standing, and I like to do that in the winter.
> It got down to 38 last night, stove has a small fire in it, ash cookies, a split of red oak, and a small round of black locust.



No, I didn't scrounge yesterday, I played cricket instead (first game of the season) and today I can't move. Might take a week to recover. 

We're stihl burning too, most mornings and evenings to take the chill off. I has to be hot somewhere in the world doesn't it?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> No, I didn't scrounge yesterday, I played cricket instead (first game of the season) and today I can't move. Might take a week to recover.


Today is a good day to recover...on the couch...watching Scott or SVG winning Bathurst.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> No, I didn't scrounge yesterday, I played cricket instead (first game of the season) and today I can't move. Might take a week to recover.
> 
> We're stihl burning too, most mornings and evenings to take the chill off. I has to be hot somewhere in the world doesn't it?


90's here last week. 36 tonite. You will have to do the conversion. I dont know what that is in metric land


----------



## svk

It went from snowing to partially sunny here. Was supposed to snow all day. Oh well I’m catching some FB games and resting up for what is going to be a very busy week.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Got the fire going last night as it was 16C (60F) in the house when we got back from holidays. From memory it’s the latest we’ve ever had a fire in the season.


----------



## Levi of the North

Nice Autumn day here in Ontario today. About 10 degrees and sunny. Got the MS 461 fitted with large felling spikes while having my morning coffee and working off my hangover. Then got out into the woodpile again to keep stacking firewood. Probably about 80% done stacking. Starting to get tired of that job.


----------



## tnflatbed

Got a little load of oak yesterday, potentially a lot more as the tree that dropped that limb is hollow about 12 foot up.


----------



## svk

tnflatbed said:


> Got a little load of oak yesterday, potentially a lot more as the tree that dropped that limb is hollow about 12 foot up.View attachment 765400


Your truck=your username!

Did you buy that flatbed new?


----------



## tnflatbed

I did


----------



## svk

I’ve thought about converting my truck. A guy I went to school with had a decent flatbed for sale. Maybe after another winter of rust I will.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Started using some of my scrounged wood tonight. First fire of the season. Calling for a hard frost.


----------



## tnflatbed

I don't ever see myself going back to a regular bed on a pickup. Once you convert your truck you will wonder why you waited so long. The only thing I go back and forth on is wanting an aluminum bed, both steel and aluminum have there merits.


----------



## cat10ken

If anyone is interested, I have a 2002 F450, auto, 7.3 diesel with 12' flat bed with goose neck and receiver hitches. It has a rebuilt transmission and new radiator and oil cooler. 175,000 miles, runs and drives good and very little rust. Asking $8500. Located in southwest Wisconsin. I'm leaving in a couple days for Colorado elk hunt so it might be 2 weeks before I can reply. Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> No, I didn't scrounge yesterday, I played cricket instead (first game of the season) and today I can't move. Might take a week to recover.
> 
> We're stihl burning too, most mornings and evenings to take the chill off. I has to be hot somewhere in the world doesn't it?


Do you know anyone who can help you with some tips on your road to recovery .
Well remember I said I hope I don't have someone call for tree work... This morning a good friend calls and needed assistance on a tree job he picked up, he says  for a few hrs of work if I bring my tractor, how you gonna say not to that . Got there and his little ms311 wouldn't run(that's your favorite saw isn't it ), good thing I went prepared . I pulled up with the ported 2166, modded 346, ms200 rear handle, and the pole saw with freshly filed chains, I did have the 261 with me, but the chain wasn't as fresh! 
I hope that somewhere it's hot stays away from here, you can have it .
Sorry about the goofy picture, really not sure why the one is not landscape .
The pine was broken off and jammed between the two cedar's about 12' up, it was a bit of a mess.
The pine is a bit deceptive as far as size, I made my felling cut a foot above the deck and the 24 on my 2166 would reach the other side, the picture is my buddy's 
ms311 with a 20" on it. The tree was literally touching the house, I notched it and backlit it, then pushed it over with the tractor.


----------



## svk

Darn scroungers

https://www.1011now.com/content/new...s-under-hood-of-Pa-couples-car-562592441.html


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Got there and his little ms311 wouldn't run(that's your favorite saw isn't it )



I liked my 310 to start with when it was the only saw I had used (apart from Dad's 031 AV). Then it quickly became my least favourite saw in the stable and I sold it. @KiwiBro is the MS310 fanboi .


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I liked my 310 to start with when it was the only saw I had used (apart from Dad's 031 AV). Then it quickly became my least favourite saw in the stable and I sold it. @KiwiBro is the MS310 fanboi .



My MS310 ate way more than its share of wood back when it was my only saw. Still runs but is very tired, compression down. I use it for old times sake once or twice a year. If anyone needs a parts saw it is there's for the cost of shipping.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @JustJeff. Hope your enjoying the beach.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Happy Birthday @JustJeff. Hope you enjoying the beach.



Happy Bee-day SFKAWN. Will need fish pics .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I liked my 310 to start with when it was the only saw I had used (apart from Dad's 031 AV). Then it quickly became my least favourite saw in the stable and I sold it. @KiwiBro is the MS310 fanboi .


I thought I remember you saying you were never going to sell it at one time .
I've had a few of them, always to sell , one would pull a 24" like any stock 60cc pro saw, it was an awesome runner.
When I came home last night there was an ms271 sitting on the porch , not another one . Ends up it was the neighbor's grandson's saw, he wanted me to sharpen the "blade for him". He was cutting with it last weekend and it was killing me just listening to it run it was so dull . I spent 25 min with it on the grinders and got it nice and sharp. Added a half a tank of fuel and cut a couple buckets worth of black locust, it did very well until you got to the stuff over 14", he should be happy. I was surprised it cut so much on what little fuel I added, I figured I was gonna get the best use out of that chain before he ran it into the ground again .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I thought I remember you saying you were never going to sell it at one time .
> .


#MeToo


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I thought I remember you saying you were never going to sell it at one time .



Hmm. Not sure if I said that (must have got over it pretty quickly) but I know someone who did. 



Cowboy254 said:


> Not so! I also have three saws, the little 59cc MS310, the 76cc MS460 and the 91cc Limby. I just haven't used the 310 for 7 years. Might as well tidy it up and sell it.





KiwiBro said:


> The 310 was my first 'real' saw so it won't ever be sold.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm. Not sure if I said that (must have got over it pretty quickly) but I know someone who did.


Guilty and unrepentant your honour.


----------



## dancan

Happy B-Day Jeff !!


----------



## dancan

Tomorrow is Turkey Day up here .
Here's a good story , be thankful everyday .

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundaye...sts-helped-starving-ww-ii-prisoners-1.5313468


----------



## U&A

Man, i can not keep up with you guys. So many post’s today [emoji1787]. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm. Not sure if I said that (must have got over it pretty quickly) but I know someone who did.


That's funny stuff right there, I like the absolutes like that, the other one is "my wife bought me this saw(or it was a gift to me) I'll never sell it".
I read a post like that just a few minutes ago and had to laugh.


JohnnyBlade said:


> I can garuntee my Echo's will never get sold.


----------



## md1486

Second weekend at our new cabin. I would stay there weeks long if I could. Did a bit of firewood with the new atv and homemade trailer. Perfect kind of weekend for me


----------



## JohnnyBlade

chipper1 said:


> That's funny stuff right there, I like the absolutes like that, the other one is "my wife bought me this saw(or it was a gift to me) I'll never sell it".
> I read a post like that just a few minutes ago and had to laugh.


Lol! True story


----------



## Logger nate

md1486 said:


> Second weekend at our new cabin. I would stay there weeks long if I could. Did a bit of firewood with the new atv and homemade trailer. Perfect kind of weekend for me
> 
> View attachment 765623
> View attachment 765624
> View attachment 765625
> View attachment 765626


Very nice! Sounds like a great weekend!


Happy birthday @JustJeff ! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Son's 14 Chevy truck just suffered the 6.2 Curse at 86k. Worst part was he's off work for bow season and was on his way to his hunting lease for 10 days. I think its like 3 months off the power train warranty.

Figure that's gonna bump 5k to fix.


----------



## chipper1

JohnnyBlade said:


> Lol! True story


----------



## MustangMike

Happy belated Birthday Jeff, and Happy Thanksgiving to all you Northerners!

The weekend up at the cabin went well, the old cabin now has a new roof (plywood and all), and the wood stove did it's job keeping us all warm last night (temps went into the 30s).

Will post more after I recover a bit!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's funny stuff right there, I like the absolutes like that, the other one is "my wife bought me this saw(or it was a gift to me) I'll never sell it".
> I read a post like that just a few minutes ago and had to laugh.



I guaranteed my wife that I will never buy a saw that I don't need. Ironclad guarantee wrapped in a promise served on top of a pledge. I never have and I never will.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Son's 14 Chevy truck just suffered the 6.2 Curse at 86k. Worst part was he's off work for bow season and was on his way to his hunting lease for 10 days. I think its like 3 months off the power train warranty.
> 
> Figure that's gonna bump 5k to fix.



I dont know exactly your saying happened. Cam failure? Bearing failure? Did a push rod roller seize and it destroyed to cam?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks guys. Roughing it here in Daytona Beach. It's nice but all they have are palm trees and I don't see chimneys on any of these houses. Decent sunrise though. Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canucks and happy Columbus Day to the Muricans!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I guaranteed my wife that I will never buy a saw that I don't need. Ironclad guarantee wrapped in a promise served on top of a pledge. I never have and I never will.


That's funny stuff there .
I don't make promises like that.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Thanks guys. Roughing it here in Daytona Beach. It's nice but all they have are palm trees and I don't see chimneys on any of these houses. Decent sunrise though. Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canucks and happy Columbus Day to the Muricans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Great picture Jeff.
Happy belated birthday.


----------



## svk

Hey guys...what’s your average turnaround on orders from your local Husky dealer?

I’m on 2.5 weeks of waiting since I ordered that little saw from the dealer here. Should have paid extra to have Bob send it to me.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys...what’s your average turnaround on orders from your local Husky dealer?
> 
> I’m on 2.5 weeks of waiting since I ordered that little saw from the dealer here. Should have paid extra to have Bob send it to me.


About a half hr! I call and order them to have it on the counter, if they don't I call another dealer.
Seriously I don't think I've ever ordered anything from a local dealer, if it's not in stock I call a different dealer or go to a different one. It's one of the nice things about having a bunch of saws, if something is wrong with one I just grab another, and I can wait for parts. 
Nice of you to give them the business, have you called and asked what the holdup is. Would it have cost more getting it from Bob after the discount he would have given.


----------



## steved

Hey, wood hauler update...all of you should take note for the older rigs.

Brake wheel cylinders were both trashed...one started leaking, so replaced both. See pictures of the "good" one attached...so if your braking is subpar, might be worth looking into.

Check your fuses on your old truck, I found the previous owner had replaced a lot of mine with 30a fuses...regardless of whether it called for a 5a or 30a, it got a 30a fuse.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> About a half hr! I call and order them to have it on the counter, if they don't I call another dealer.
> Seriously I don't think I've ever ordered anything from a local dealer, if it's not in stock I call a different dealer or go to a different one. It's one of the nice things about having a bunch of saws, if something is wrong with one I just grab another, and I can wait for parts.
> Nice of you to give them the business, have you called and asked what the holdup is. Would it have cost more getting it from Bob after the discount he would have given.


I called them last week at the 2 week point. All I was told was the order was placed and it should show eventually.

I have ordered Oregon and Trilink parts from this place in the past....Two of the three orders never arrived. The third order they subbed in a Oregon RSN bar for the standard sprocket nose Trilink bar I ordered (triple the price). I told them I did not want that as I specifically ordered the TL bar to save $$.

I offered to buy from Bob, he told me to buy local because he couldn't beat list price on that model once shipped. At this point I would rather have paid shipping personally and had the item when I wanted it!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I called them last week at the 2 week point. All I was told was the order was placed and it should show eventually.
> 
> I have ordered Oregon and Trilink parts from this place in the past....Two of the three orders never arrived. The third order they subbed in a Oregon RSN bar for the standard sprocket nose Trilink bar I ordered (triple the price). I told them I did not want that as I specifically ordered the TL bar to save $$.
> 
> I offered to buy from Bob, he told me to buy local because he couldn't beat list price on that model once shipped. At this point I would rather have paid shipping personally and had the item when I wanted it!


Nice, maybe you need to do the half hr order too.
Like I said before it's nice you gave them the business, but if they can't deliver what you ordered in a reasonable time, I'd order elsewhere. Another thing is get a set timeframe and if you pay for it ahead of time write it on the receipt, so it will be here on x date right!
It seems many places are happy to take your money for whatever the item is, then who knows when it will actually come, lots of places running under that "code".


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> I dont know exactly your saying happened. Cam failure? Bearing failure? Did a push rod roller seize and it destroyed to cam?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Not sure until it gets tore down. Metal flakes in the oil. Typically they drop a valve and take out a piston. Hope the block survived. Has to do with AFM system. For sure lifter went. Its never been a good idea Cadillac tried it in the 80's. Same lifespan.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, maybe you need to do the half hr order too.
> Like I said before it's nice you gave them the business, but if they can't deliver what you ordered in a reasonable time, I'd order elsewhere. Another thing is get a set timeframe and if you pay for it ahead of time write it on the receipt, so it will be here on x date right!
> It seems many places are happy to take your money for whatever the item is, then who knows when it will actually come, lots of places running under that "code".


I’m kind of stuck as I have three dealers to choose from; this place, TSC, and the other gives a bad vibe and charges full price for everything. 

I don’t know what’s up with their special orders though. Almost like they take the order but never actually submit it. 

Funny though because my friend had a real nice 357XPG that he burned up. Was trying to buy it from him. He brought it to them and they had it rebuilt in 3 days.


----------



## 92utownxh

Reading through this today is what I needed. Felt like I was the only one who didn't really get anything accomplished this weekend due to fixing things that broke. Had to replace the rear brake pads on the truck. It wasn't too bad other than doing it at midnight Friday night since that's all the time I had. Noticed they'd been sticking a bit. Tried to loosen them up, put it back together. No dice. Drove it to town Saturday morning, still sticking. Luckily, Napa had a 25% off sale Saturday on anything that would fit in a bag. Nice! So, replaced both rear calipers Saturday evening. My dad came over to help bleed the lines. It actually didn't take too long. Then my brother and his wife brought Chinese carryout for supper.

Yesterday I started digging holes for our new deck. The auger stopped working. Luckily it was just a fouled plug. It's happened on it before. Got 2 holes dug and footers poured. Fought the other 2 holes like crazy! The clay is way too hard! Ended up calling it a day and poured some buckets of water in the holes. Hopefully they loosen up. Have off work the rest of week after tomorrow to get the deck done. Wife has minor surgery this afternoon. There's way too much going on! All I want to do is cut some wood!


----------



## svk

I called the dealer again, spoke to someone in the office this time. Apparently the other store placed the order and needs to call me back. Be interesting to see what the story is if I get a call.


----------



## svk

Just got a call back. Saw has been on back order in their regional warehouse but they located one in Charlotte. It’s now en route to their main store and will brought over on the next truck.


----------



## woodchip rookie

What saw?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Just got a call back. Saw has been on back order in their regional warehouse but they located one in Charlotte. It’s now en route to their main store and will brought over on the next truck.


Very nice, how about a call .


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> What saw?


Husqvarna 130.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Very nice, how about a call .


Right. The guy last week didn’t bother to look up the status and basically told me it’ll be here when it gets here. LOL


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I’m kind of stuck as I have three dealers to choose from; this place, TSC, and the other gives a bad vibe and charges full price for everything.
> 
> I don’t know what’s up with their special orders though. Almost like they take the order but never actually submit it.
> 
> Funny though because my friend had a real nice 357XPG that he burned up. Was trying to buy it from him. He brought it to them and they had it rebuilt in 3 days.



Probably need to hit a certain dollar level for free freight.


----------



## hamish

Really need yo build a little cordwood trailer.
Seems with my son living out here with me now we are burning more wood


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Husqvarna 130.


PHO?


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I called them last week at the 2 week point. All I was told was the order was placed and it should show eventually.
> 
> I have ordered Oregon and Trilink parts from this place in the past....Two of the three orders never arrived. The third order they subbed in a Oregon RSN bar for the standard sprocket nose Trilink bar I ordered (triple the price). I told them I did not want that as I specifically ordered the TL bar to save $$.
> 
> I offered to buy from Bob, he told me to buy local because he couldn't beat list price on that model once shipped. At this point I would rather have paid shipping personally and had the item when I wanted it!



With that record of customer service I would never enter their door again. I would slso advise management that I would be relating my experience to all my friends.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> With that record of customer service I would never enter their door again. I would slso advise management that I would be relating my experience to all my friends.


AND calling Husqvarna.


----------



## panolo

@svk Both those 13" bars I bought were carlton. I also had one that was a windsor. The carlton bars are newer so they should still be making them.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> PHO?


Comes with 16" B+C


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> With that record of customer service I would never enter their door again. I would slso advise management that I would be relating my experience to all my friends.





farmer steve said:


> AND calling Husqvarna.


I could ***** but it will either fall on deaf ears or cause chewing on the wrong ass so I will just vote with my feet on the next purchase. Of four special orders over the past two years: two never arrived, one arrived incorrect, and the last showed up weeks late. Definitely the downside of purchasing from a larger company where saws and saw part sales are not a major portion of their revenue. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I'll just purchase from Bob in the future even if it means I have to pay a little extra in the event that he can't price match. Sucks too cause he had them in stock. I missed out on three weekends of prime cutting. Now I will get it with one or two weekends to cut before deer season.

If you want the best local price for a saw you buy there, and like I mentioned they had my friend's 357 rebuilt in 3 days....but if you need special order parts fugedaboutit.

I am curious if TSC could have ordered it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I am curious if TSC could have ordered it for me.


Just searched TSC website and no results for that model. Usually if they have a product but it’s not carried in stores it shows on website.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Just searched TSC website and no results for that model. Usually if they have a product but it’s not carried in stores it shows on website.


Interesting. I’m wondering if they did sort of a soft introduction. It appears it is going to be the successor to the less than stellar 120/240 saws and maybe they want to clear those out first.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Some holiday pics from last week, spent the week about 2.5 hrs south of Sydney, fishing bike riding, bush walking and beaching with the family.



Full disclosure my real name is Jeff .W. Griswold




At least I can see where I’m going at night.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Nice pics Clark.


----------



## 95custmz

Just saw on the internet where an 8 year old caught a record 692 pound Tiger shark off the coast of Sydney. http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/out...orld-record-tiger-shark/ar-AAIKZOR?ocid=ientp.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez maybe that black walnut really is highly valuable!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodfarmer

Levi of the North said:


> Nice Autumn day here in Ontario today. About 10 degrees and sunny. Got the MS 461 fitted with large felling spikes while having my morning coffee and working off my hangover. Then got out into the woodpile again to keep stacking firewood. Probably about 80% done stacking. Starting to get tired of that job.
> View attachment 765366


Where are you from?


----------



## MustangMike

Some pics from the W/E roofing project with my Nephew (Mechanic Matt) and his Nephews (4 of them came).

Finished the roof project on Sat, did soffits on Sun Morn, and we also cleared shooting lanes for 4 tree stands on Sun afternoon.

Only 3 of us stayed overnight, the other 3 left after dinner on Sat.


----------



## woodfarmer

sixonetonoffun said:


> Son's 14 Chevy truck just suffered the 6.2 Curse at 86k. Worst part was he's off work for bow season and was on his way to his hunting lease for 10 days. I think its like 3 months off the power train warranty.
> 
> Figure that's gonna bump 5k to fix.


What’s the curse? I have one with 290 000kms


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Wayne and I finished up the bone pile today. Everything left can be burnt where it lays. Any more cutting on that property is ours.


----------



## U&A

Black locust is my new favorite wood for the stove. It is naturally dryer than most and splits easy. When you burn it it does take a bit longer to get going but DANG it burns hot and slow. Last a long time. Longer than oak i think. 

And i have 4.5 cords of it to burn this year. The rest (1.5 more cord) is a bit of maple, cherry, cotton wood ([emoji2961]), oak and a tiny bit of black walnut




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Jeez maybe that black walnut really is highly valuable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That **** is not poisonous...? I guess not. But dang it has to stink....right? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Been a while fella. Had a great weekend getting away from work and getting my hands dirty up at the cabin. Always fun spending time with my Uncle. To my four nephews that came to help, Mustang Mike is a living legend


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’m not known as Matt up at camp, it’s HopSing when at the Cabin. Somehow, still in disbelief, Mustang Mike whooped me twice in cards.


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> I’m not known as Matt up at camp, it’s HopSing when at the Cabin. Somehow, still in disbelief, Mustang Mike whooped me twice in cards. View attachment 765868
> View attachment 765869
> View attachment 765870
> View attachment 765871



What an absolutely FANTASTIC picture sir. It warmed my hear and i don’t even know anyone in the picture. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodfarmer said:


> What’s the curse? I have one with 290 000kms


Don't get me wrong I love the 420hp. 

There are many that lose a lifter~>valve~>piston at 75-100k and general consensus is AFM system is the cause. Delete is $400 but voids the warranty so... Not really a fix for most. 

I have a couple different friends who have used car lots and junk yards so I hear about common issues a lot. They avoid 1/2t chevs 2007~up and the main reason is the heads are so expensive to have done. Which almost always self destruct without warning. 

Kinda like the caravan transmissions some got lucky mine had 3 transmissions at 33k. Ford focus same deal.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Jeez maybe that black walnut really is highly valuable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You have to try that!


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Been a while fella. Had a great weekend getting away from work and getting my hands dirty up at the cabin. Always fun spending time with my Uncle. To my four nephews that came to help, Mustang Mike is a living legend View attachment 765859
> View attachment 765860
> View attachment 765861
> View attachment 765862


Great pictures Matt. Good the way you guys take care of your elders .
That grace ice and water is some nasty stuff ain't it, really sticks down if you let it. When I use it I don't peal the backing, you'll never get it off .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You have to try that!


Is it better than gatorade .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Don't get me wrong I love the 420hp.
> 
> There are many that lose a lifter~>valve~>piston at 75-100k and general consensus is AFM system is the cause. Delete is $400 but voids the warranty so... Not really a fix for most.
> 
> I have a couple different friends who have used car lots and junk yards so I hear about common issues a lot. They avoid 1/2t chevs 2007~up and the main reason is the heads are so expensive to have done. Which almost always self destruct without warning.
> 
> Kinda like the caravan transmissions some got lucky mine had 3 transmissions at 33k. Ford focus same deal.


Dang bro.
Do you play the lottery, you're lucks gotta change sooner or later .
Was it the 05/06 that had the great diesel engine in them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Dang bro.
> Do you play the lottery, you're lucks gotta change sooner or later .
> Was it the 05/06 that had the great diesel engine in them.


Not sure my last diesel was an 02 Redneck limo. If I ever buy another diesel probably be a good ole NT14+ Cummins. I don't put enough miles on to justify a diesel pickup.

Toyota's been good to me...


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Not sure my last diesel was an 02 Redneck limo. If I ever buy another diesel probably be a good ole NT14+ Cummins. I don't put enough miles on to justify a diesel pickup.
> 
> Toyota's been good to me...


They are expensive to buy/run/maintain .
My old 99 suburban does pretty good if the intermittent no start would go away . Thought I had it fixed last week or the week before with a coil, but then it acted up again. It will all work out just fine though .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> They are expensive to buy/run/maintain .
> My old 99 suburban does pretty good if the intermittent no start would go away . Thought I had it fixed last week or the week before with a coil, but then it acted up again. It will all work out just fine though .


Does it have troubles starting on moist days?


----------



## chipper1

Got my donk and my donklet in training, what do you thing @Logger nate.



And @Cowboy254 this one is for you, I told him to smile for the one above but not this one.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Does it have troubles starting on moist days?


Yep. Help a brother out out .
I have a lifetime cap and rotor, gonna change that again too as it will miss under load.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yep. Help a brother out out .
> I have a lifetime cap and rotor, gonna change that again too as it will miss under load.


Well mine was a cracked coil. But clearly you have a weak link in the electrical department. 

Don’t those have a crank position sensor that is also suspect? 

Try the cap and rotor again?


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> Yep. Help a brother out out .
> I have a lifetime cap and rotor, gonna change that again too as it will miss under load.


Ignition module?


----------



## svk

Donk!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Got my donk and my donklet in training, what do you thing @Logger nate.
> View attachment 765876
> View attachment 765877
> 
> And @Cowboy254 this one is for you, I told him to smile for the one above but not this one.
> View attachment 765878


Looks great Brett!! You have some good helpers! Don’t need to smile if they can pack wood like that, lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well mine was a cracked coil. But clearly you have a weak link in the electrical department.
> 
> Don’t those have a crank position sensor that is also suspect?
> 
> Try the cap and rotor again?


I put the coil on from my parts suburban, it didn't fire right away, I thought it may have been flooded a bit. Next time it acts up I'll spray it with wd-40 and see what it does. That coil didn't seem like it had the best spark either so it very well may be cracked. 
Could be the cap again, they stink on this model, that's why I bought the higher performance one with lifetime replacement on it from autozone.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Ignition module?


Swapped it for with the coil, but same as with the coil it was used. That truck did run great though.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Looks great Brett!! You have some good helpers! Don’t need to smile if they can pack wood like that, lol.


Hey Nate.
Yes, I told them if they wanted me to leave those trees for them to climb on they had to help, they been working pretty hard .
Thats a nice sized stick of black locust, not real light, I offered to cut it in half and he said nah . I don't make him smile, he does a lot, just not in pictures. Having happy kids is better than kids fake smiling for a camera .


----------



## Philbert

Guess it does not take long for fuel selling at $20+ per gallon to generate some competition! We win!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> View attachment 765879
> 
> 
> Guess it does not take long for fuel selling at $20+ per gallon to generate some competition! We win!
> 
> Philbert


Nice!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> View attachment 765879
> 
> 
> Guess it does not take long for fuel selling at $20+ per gallon to generate some competition! We win!
> 
> Philbert


Not sure I'd be feeling like I won .
But if you don't use much mix then I guess it's not the worse thing ever, still cheaper than repairs because of ethanol .

Just bought this, should mix up a couple batches of fuel .


----------



## MustangMike

Matt is the only one that calls him HopSing, making fun of himself for the cooking he does. In addition to working real hard, and bringing up a hard working crew of his Nephews, he kept us all well fed … Steak for dinner and bacon and eggs for breakfast. It was great! Of course, I added some Black Cherry to the fire before grilling the steaks!

The two youngest ones also got involved in splitting wood … it was refreshing to watch! All good kids!

With temps in the upper 30s at night, we had a decision to make. Either only partly load the wood stove and risk being cold in the morning, or, (what we did) fully load the wood stove, almost close the damper, and leave the upstairs windows open. Worked real well, was comfortable all night and still warm in the morning … including the coffee pot that stays on the warmer all night long.

I'm wearing the TM shirt in the cards picture, and the plaid shirt (with my back to you) in the fire picture.

We played 2 games of 500 Rummy with 3 of us. Matt was disappointed I won both times. I used to make my spending money up at college playing 500 Rummy for a penny a point. There were a few guys in the International House (which was next to my dorm) that were obsessed with trying to beat me. It kept me in spending money! My Mom taught his Dad and I that game when we were young, and I learned it well!


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> That **** is not poisonous...? I guess not. But dang it has to stink....right?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Old timers used it for fleas on dogs...crush the leaves up and wipe them on a dog, fill an old sock with leaves and throw it under a couch if they are in the house. 

Stuff is toxic to fleas...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's funny stuff there .
> I don't make promises like that.



Yes well there's a loophole there...

I guaranteed my wife that I will never buy a saw *that I don't need*.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy can you please define the word ‘need’ in this particular context?


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Black locust is my new favorite wood for the stove. It is naturally dryer than most and splits easy. When you burn it it does take a bit longer to get going but DANG it burns hot and slow. Last a long time. Longer than oak i think.
> 
> And i have 4.5 cords of it to burn this year. The rest (1.5 more cord) is a bit of maple, cherry, cotton wood ([emoji2961]), oak and a tiny bit of black walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I like it a little .
Added 2 buckets of green black locust(sorry if that's confusing to some lol) to the green wood pile yesterday, 2 buckets to the ready to split for this or next yr pile, then six 5-8" rounds around the stove to dry off a bit(from the rain), and filled almost the whole wood rack in the house with 2-4" dead limbs .
Currently have 5 of the small sticks in there and the stove is running at 575f .
Not sure I posted this picture here, if you look to the back left theres more dead standing that blew over and is now dead leaning, but this was the green wood pile before yesterday. This is all from the last 3 weeks, I still have a little white oak I need to split next to this pile, I wasn't expecting this pile at all, it's all storm damage from the house .
This is about 6-7' tall, kinda hard to tell.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy can you please define the word ‘need’ in this particular context?


I'm waiting too, I don't think I quite understand .


----------



## Levi of the North

woodfarmer said:


> Where are you from?



Just outside Brantford!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Here’s a throwback to when Mustang Mike had big blocks under his hood


----------



## JustJeff

Levi of the North said:


> Just outside Brantford!


Owen Sound here. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Here’s a throwback to when Mustang Mike had big blocks under his hood



That was my first Archery Deer, and the largest deer I have ever taken. I believe his hoofs are touching the ground in that picture.

It was early 1980s, and I had actually just sold my 3 Mustangs (2 big blocks and a 302) to buy my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon … my first new car!

It hauled that deer home from my Aunt's farm near Utica (about a 4 hour drive), and hauled the firewood I needed to heat my house for a few years. If I get a chance to scan it, I'll post a pic.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That was my first Archery Deer, and the largest deer I have ever taken. I believe his hoofs are touching the ground in that picture.
> 
> It was early 1980s, and I had actually just sold my 3 Mustangs (2 big blocks and a 302) to buy my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon … my first new car!
> 
> It hauled that deer home from my Aunt's farm near Utica (about a 4 hour drive), and hauled the firewood I needed to heat my house for a few years. If I get a chance to scan it, I'll post a pic.


Must be a Stihl thing Mike.  My first new car was a 1984 Pinto station wagon .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Pinto and Stihl that sounds about right. Same high quality.  That was my step-brothers first engineering assignment when he started at Ford's, figure out how to stop them from blowing up when rear-ended.


----------



## al-k

My mother had a pinto and came home from work one day to the FBI ,they stoled her car and robbed a bank. She did get the car back about a week later, no money in it. lol


----------



## tnflatbed

Redid the gaskets on the stove and cleaned the chimney earlier this evening. A couple more tasks I'm glad to have got done.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

tnflatbed said:


> Redid the gaskets on the stove and cleaned the chimney earlier this evening. A couple more tasks I'm glad to have got done. View attachment 766062
> View attachment 766063


I bought one of these to avoid going on the roof. Works like a big weedeater. Used it on mine and my buddies, zero complaints, the flexibile shaft is great.


----------



## dancan

Well, no wood scrounged up this past weekend but aa the wife and I were on our way to a turkey dinner the wife asked why I was turning around.

The chainsaw I said ...







Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Today I may have found the new wood hauler







Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Truck update: Engines a total loss. 10k Crate GM engine. GM is kicking in $3400 towards labor and a pretty loaner till its done. Had it been 3 months ago $200 deductible... Yeah he put a 4yr bumper to bumper on the repaired truck.

Loaner



So at least he can salvage most of his bow hunting trip. Might as well that moneys already spent. Life's U turns... Gotta roll through em!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Today I may have found the new wood hauler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Come on that's got horse hauler all over it!


----------



## MustangMike

By 1980 the Pinto gas tank problem was fixed, but the reputation doomed the car anyway.

A little known fact: The (non power) rack and pinion steering in the Pinto was so good that it was used in the DeLorean's!!!

It also had front disc brakes w/o power assist (that worked real darn well). I called it my 4 speed go kart, but it had a lot of good features.

I once put 2 large Red Oak rounds in the back of it (the back seat folded flat), they were way too heavy to lift, I rolled them onto the bumper and into the back, they almost touched the ceiling. I thought the front of the car was going to come off the ground, I wish I had a pic!


----------



## tnflatbed

Dahmer I'm going to have to look into that. I'm all about saving a trip up on the roof. I restained the house this last month and between scaffolding and ladders I'm done climbing stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

tnflatbed said:


> Dahmer I'm going to have to look into that. I'm all about saving a trip up on the roof. I restained the house this last month and between scaffolding and ladders I'm done climbing stuff.


Rural King has them but once they sell out for the year they’re done until next year. You can get them on Amazon, get the extension kit, it’s a few bucks extra but really ads to your reach.


----------



## tnflatbed

I might swing by RK tomorrow on my lunch break, Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 150358

tnflatbed said:


> Redid the gaskets on the stove and cleaned the chimney earlier this evening. A couple more tasks I'm glad to have got done. View attachment 766062
> View attachment 766063


I'll be doing that in about a month depending on roof conditions. Been burning a lot of trash, falls oil filters and some nasty plastic that was a really bad decision on my part.


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Come on that's got horse hauler all over it!



Gonna convert to SRW and put an offer in on Nate's trailer


----------



## Deleted member 117362

dancan said:


> Gonna convert to SRW and put an offer in on Nate's trailer


6.0 diesel?


----------



## James Miller

Got this walnut at my grandmother's today. Felt good to get the saws out again. Been a few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ve got the biggest apple tree I’ve ever seen give to me to cut down and buck next week. There’s a restaurant in town that sells dinners of pulled pork, brisket and ribs so I figured I might try to pick up a couple extra bucks and sell some to him. Stopped this morning and talked to his wife, “ We don’t use wood to smoke our stuff.” Ok!!!!! Also had a guy contact me about 6 oak trees he had cut down, already limbed and the limbs burned, I can have all the trunks, he wants them out of the back yard. I can drive right up to them. PTL


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> I’ve got the biggest apple tree I’ve ever seen give to me to cut down and buck next week. There’s a restaurant in town that sells dinners of pulled pork, brisket and ribs so I figured I might try to pick up a couple extra bucks and sell some to him. Stopped this morning and talked to his wife, “ We don’t use wood to smoke our stuff.” Ok!!!!! Also had a guy contact me about 6 oak trees he had cut down, already limbed and the limbs burned, I can have all the trunks, he wants them out of the back yard. I can drive right up to them. PTL


And you were almost caught up! Can't turn down oak though!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Ok, derail, not wood. Been seeing ads on tv for a new movie coming in November. MIDWAY!!! Finally a movie that might be worth seeing.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> And you were almost caught up! Can't turn down oak though!


Correct, never turn down oak. Told Wayne we were done until winter. Wrong!


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> I bought one of these to avoid going on the roof. Works like a big weedeater. Used it on mine and my buddies, zero complaints, the flexibile shaft is great.
> View attachment 766076
> View attachment 766077




I just use fiberglass rods and a poly brush from inside, roof climbing isn't my specialty and my peak at the chimney is all of 35 feet to the asphalt...

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

OMG
OMG
OMG
OMG

3120[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]













Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

steved said:


> I just use fiberglass rods and a poly brush from inside, roof climbing isn't my specialty and my peak at the chimney is all of 35 feet to the asphalt...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


You hook this thing into a cordless drill and spin it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> 
> 3120[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Looks brand spanking new. Shouldn’t have used the word spanking, gunny will show up.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Looks brand spanking new. Shouldn’t have used the word spanking, gunny will show up.



He has that word flagged. He is already listening now


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Does anybody have an idea where I can find another set of these skidder hooks? I like these because pulling big rounds off the trailer and they roll over these it doesn’t hurt these, skidding tongs would be trashed. I actually think these are older than me.


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> Does anybody have an idea where I can find another set of these skidder hooks? I like these because pulling big rounds off the trailer and they roll over these it doesn’t hurt these, skidding tongs would be trashed. I actually think these are older than me.
> View attachment 766096


I haven't seen those in 35 years...I'd like to have a set myself.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Does anybody have an idea where I can find another set of these skidder hooks? I like these because pulling big rounds off the trailer and they roll over these it doesn’t hurt these, skidding tongs would be trashed. I actually think these are older than me.
> View attachment 766096



I have a set like those Lol
My best guess is that they were popular during Ox and Horse logging .
You can drive them in and a PV or a narrow flatbar is all that's needed to pop them out .
Clint Polly used them with his moose ...


----------



## dancan

Duce said:


> 6.0 diesel?



Nope , it's an 04 with a 7.3 and I have a spare 
Might take my Ef2Fiddy and convert the Ef3Fiddy to a 4x4 ?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> I have a set like those Lol
> My best guess is that they were popular during Ox and Horse logging .
> You can drive them in and a PV or a narrow flatbar is all that's needed to pop them out .
> Clint Polly used them with his moose ...


Actually if you smack the bottom outside edge of the hook they pop right out in 2-3 hits with the hammer. I love these things, have to find another set.


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> Actually if you smack the bottom outside edge of the hook they pop right out in 2-3 hits with the hammer. I love these things, have to find another set.


I wonder if you would find them in an Amish community? They may still forge them...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

steved said:


> I wonder if you would find them in an Amish community? They may still forge them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lots of Amish about 15 miles north of me. May have to take a ride and see the Dutchie I bought all my double wall pipe from, he could point me in the right direction. Good idea.


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> Actually if you smack the bottom outside edge of the hook they pop right out in 2-3 hits with the hammer. I love these things, have to find another set.


I actually remember those guys hitting the log alongside the hook, and the hook would just pop out of the log (they never hit the hook itself). It amazed me as a kid that they would stay in the log to be dragged out, but on hit on the log would dislodge them. 

It was an old timer using them, carried a simple single bit axe to install/remove them...they were using them with an old (very rough) military half track.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

These things are amazing. Drove them in about 1-1 1/2” on each, hooked the winch to the ring and pulled those 800 pound rounds with no trouble, always stayed hooked.


----------



## dancan

Dahmer said:


> Actually if you smack the bottom outside edge of the hook they pop right out in 2-3 hits with the hammer. I love these things, have to find another set.


Find a real blacksmith, that's how most were made.


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Find a real blacksmith, that's how most were made.


If someone sources them, let us know how much...I'd be interested for the right price.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Ok, derail, not wood. Been seeing ads on tv for a new movie coming in November. MIDWAY!!! Finally a movie that might be worth seeing.


Yes!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Find a real blacksmith, that's how most were made.


I know a couple guys that make knives but no real forge guys around here.


steved said:


> If someone sources them, let us know how much...I'd be interested for the right price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Will do.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

dancan said:


> Nope , it's an 04 with a 7.3 and I have a spare
> Might take my Ef2Fiddy and convert the Ef3Fiddy to a 4x4 ?


Nice, my 04 had a 6.0, not so nice.


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> Does anybody have an idea where I can find another set of these skidder hooks? I like these because pulling big rounds off the trailer and they roll over these it doesn’t hurt these, skidding tongs would be trashed. I actually think these are older than me.
> View attachment 766096



My best answer is make them. Have a shop cut them out of AR400 or AR500 or they can cut it out of A36 and then send them out for heat treat to harden a bit. 

Or T1

Or hardox plate 

Or ....[emoji1787]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Correct, never turn down oak. Told Wayne we were done until winter. Wrong!


Unless you can get black locust .
Oak is heavy, I like white oak better than red for sure.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> I just use fiberglass rods and a poly brush from inside, roof climbing isn't my specialty and my peak at the chimney is all of 35 feet to the asphalt...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


I drop a rope down the chimney and pull my poly brush through from the stove.
It doesn't seem to be necessary, but cleaning the top of the baffle is as ash will pile up on it. The cap on my chimney gets plugged with flat pieces that come off the chimney, if I see any back puffing it's time to clean it, real easy to do.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> 
> 3120[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Congrats.
No tree is safe.


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> My best answer is make them. Have a shop cut them out of AR400 or AR500 or they can cut it out of A36 and then send them out for heat treat to harden a bit.
> 
> Or T1
> 
> Or hardox plate
> 
> Or ....[emoji1787]
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I was actually thinking a handy guy could make a set...just need a grinder, a torch and some steel...could even start with a forged chain hook.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I drop a rope down the chimney and pull my poly brush through from the stove.
> It doesn't seem to be necessary, but cleaning the top of the baffle is as ash will pile up on it. The cap on my chimney gets plugged with flat pieces that come off the chimney, if I see any back puffing it's time to clean it, real easy to do.


Mine did that until I cut the screen up a little...the screen was 3/8" mesh, I cut every other wire to make it 3/4". Mine would plug off every time it cooled and we refired. I initially removed the screen, but then had a bird get into the stove during the summer...

My baffle is removable, just rock it up out of the way. So for me up and out is easier than out and down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

steved said:


> I was actually thinking a handy guy could make a set...just need a grinder, a torch and some steel...could even start with a forged chain hook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes sir,

Do an oil quench with the steel at the correct temp. Nice and hard but still not brittle


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Unless you can get black locust .
> Oak is heavy, I like white oak better than red for sure.


For some reason in my area locust is just barely more prevalent than a live ash.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.
> No tree is safe.


Neither is his back .


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> For some reason in my area locust is just barely more prevalent than a live ash.



Its funny how different the trees are just county’s apart. There are a lot of oak, maple, black locust, cherry in my areas. 

Go one county north and there is a lot of pine in the mix


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Its funny how different the trees are just county’s apart. There are a lot of oak, maple, black locust, cherry in my areas.
> 
> Go one county north and there is a lot of pine in the mix
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


This summer my wife and I went down to northern Kentucky to the Ark. I was blown away because I couldn’t tell you what half the trees I saw were.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Hey @MustangMike, did you see Chevy is offering a $3000 rebate if you trade in a Mustang on a Camaro by the end of October?


----------



## MustangMike

No I didn't, but would not let mine go for that! Heck, the SC was twice that amount!

FYI, Matt is a Service Mgr for a chebby dealer, and not far from the PA border!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Dropped my Silverado at the dealer today to get fixed, somebody backed into the bumper, pushed it into the bed, and never stopped. I got a 2019 Hyundai Santa Fe as a loaner. Didn’t realize how much I liked my truck until I drove that thing.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Unless you can get black locust .
> Oak is heavy, I like white oak better than red for sure.


I like a big hunk of spalted red oak to heat er up fast.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

When I get oak I break it into 2 classes, red or white, I don’t go any further down the family tree than that. Ash have been dead around here so long that I try to avoid cutting any standing trees. Last one I dropped started to fall and the trunk let go about 5’ above the felling cut. Pretty sure I melted the soles on my boots vacating the area.


----------



## James Miller

Must be 15-20 dead ash this size along the driveway at the property up the road. Have no intention of dropping them. Just cut them up as parts fall out.


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> Its funny how different the trees are just county’s apart. There are a lot of oak, maple, black locust, cherry in my areas.
> 
> Go one county north and there is a lot of pine in the mix
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



The locust borer moved into my area back in the 90s and killed lots of it. BL is an imported species and was planted around homesteads for posts, beams, etc. I harvested every stick I could get permission in a 30 mile radius of he house for about 10 years, still have 50 plus cords in the stash. I mix it with willow and other 'soft' woods to make it last. Best score was a 4 acre clear cut with logs up to 30' dbh. Love that stuff, fun to cut/split, not so much fun piling brush.


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Ok, derail, not wood. Been seeing ads on tv for a new movie coming in November. MIDWAY!!! Finally a movie that might be worth seeing.



I hope it's not too over the top. I liked the original Midway movie and other war movies of that era like Sink the Bismark and the Battle of Britain. My mother was a history teacher who taught me much about WW2. I liked the use of actual ships and planes - eg. the Bismark was portrayed by HMS Vanguard, the last British battleship and the Battle of Britain had real Spitfires and Heinkels. Even Memphis Belle used real Flying Fortresses. The chest beating and romantic elements of present day depictions of that era are unrealistic which is a turn off for me. But I suppose they do what they think will put bums on seats. 



U&A said:


> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> 
> 3120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM



We're going to need a full explanation. 



turnkey4099 said:


> The locust borer moved into my area back in the 90s and killed lots of it. BL is an imported species and was planted around homesteads for posts, beams, etc. I harvested every stick I could get permission in a 30 mile radius of he house for about 10 years, still have 50 plus cords in the stash. I mix it with willow and other 'soft' woods to make it last. Best score was a 4 acre clear cut with logs up to 30' dbh. Love that stuff, fun to cut/split, not so much fun piling brush.



Locust is awesome for splitting. When I split it, I feel like @LondonNeil felt like when he felt like that Paul Bunyan guy .


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> I hope it's not too over the top. I liked the original Midway movie and other war movies of that era like Sink the Bismark and the Battle of Britain. My mother was a history teacher who taught me much about WW2. I liked the use of actual ships and planes - eg. the Bismark was portrayed by HMS Vanguard, the last British battleship and the Battle of Britain had real Spitfires and Heinkels. Even Memphis Belle used real Flying Fortresses. The chest beating and romantic elements of present day depictions of that era are unrealistic which is a turn off for me. But I suppose they do what they think will put bums on seats.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to need a full explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> Locust is awesome for splitting. When I split it, I feel like @LondonNeil felt like when he felt like that Paul Bunyan guy .



Explanation.....?

There is no explanation needed for buy a 3120 so I’ll pull a quote from Joe Dirt.

How exactly is a rainbow made, how exactly does the sunset, how exactly does the posi-trac on the rear end of a Plymouth work....? IT JUST DOES![emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol!


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> I’ve got the biggest apple tree I’ve ever seen give to me to cut down and buck next week. There’s a restaurant in town that sells dinners of pulled pork, brisket and ribs so I figured I might try to pick up a couple extra bucks and sell some to him. Stopped this morning and talked to his wife, “ We don’t use wood to smoke our stuff.” Ok!!!!! Also had a guy contact me about 6 oak trees he had cut down, already limbed and the limbs burned, I can have all the trunks, he wants them out of the back yard. I can drive right up to them. PTL


I'll take the apple if you don't want it. Of course you'll have to deliver


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> I'll take the apple if you don't want it. Of course you'll have to deliver


No problem, I’ll just bring it to the GTG.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I hope it's not too over the top. I liked the original Midway movie and other war movies of that era like Sink the Bismark and the Battle of Britain. My mother was a history teacher who taught me much about WW2. I liked the use of actual ships and planes - eg. the Bismark was portrayed by HMS Vanguard, the last British battleship and the Battle of Britain had real Spitfires and Heinkels. Even Memphis Belle used real Flying Fortresses. The chest beating and romantic elements of present day depictions of that era are unrealistic which is a turn off for me. But I suppose they do what they think will put bums on seats. .



Agreed. Not much worse than when they butcher a historic film that could have been awesome. I’m hoping this is a good one. 

Judging by the cast they are trying to appeal to multiple age groups although younger folks don’t usually have interest in history.


----------



## MustangMike

Every now and then good luck and good timing come together.

I brought my splitter home on Fri after it spent more than a month at a friends house in CT (where I have the Red Maple, Ash and Black Cherry). Was away for the WE (at the cabin), then started using the splitter on Monday. Had not used it for 5 min, and the bolt connecting the piston to the splitting head snapped.

Good thing last year I purchased a box of bolts to put Vices on the work benches I make. They are exactly the right size, and just a 1/2" too long, so I used one and cut the excess off.

Since the splitter was home, and I had the bolt, it was a quick repair. If it had happened early in a day in CT, I would have been pissed!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Every now and then good luck and good timing come together.
> 
> I brought my splitter home on Fri after it spent more than a month at a friends house in CT (where I have the Red Maple, Ash and Black Cherry). Was away for the WE (at the cabin), then started using the splitter on Monday. Had not used it for 5 min, and the bolt connecting the piston to the splitting head snapped.
> 
> Good thing last year I purchased a box of bolts to put Vices on the work benches I make. They are exactly the right size, and just a 1/2" too long, so I used one and cut the excess off.
> 
> Since the splitter was home, and I had the bolt, it was a quick repair. If it had happened early in a day in CT, I would have been pissed!


Every so often the stars align. I usually end up finding whatever I need the day after I buy a replacement lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> No problem, I’ll just bring it to the GTG.


I bought a dump truck load of Apple a few years ago. Some was cut longer than I like so I filled up a couple of watermelon bins and put it on CL. Friggin people were driving 40 miles for it  $60 a bin. Not quite a 1/4 cord.


----------



## LondonNeil

There's a retelling of the battle of midway coming? One to watch out for. I also agree that the old 50s and 60s war films were great, by simply telling the amazing stories. I'll add a few to the list.
Reach for the skies
Cruel sea
Zulu  (give it a chance)

Although Brits always get a bit miffed when Hollywood sticks yanks in and messes with history... Whether it's simply American actors to broaden appeal (there were no American prisoners in stalag luft 3), or when story changes make it seem ww2 started in 41 and wasn't fought by a coalition!

That said, Steve McQueen was a great addition to the great escape. 

Not a film but if you haven't watched it (where have you been!?). Band of Brothers is fantastic sorry telling (although the monty bashing over market garden irks... But probably reflects what the American soldiers involved felt)
A bridge too far ?


----------



## woodchip rookie

First fire of the season. 60F in the house, windy, cloudy 50F outside goin down to 42.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> No problem, I’ll just bring it to the GTG.


Its good stuff. Burns real hot I would never turn it down. Guess most people think its sacrilege to burn it for heat.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> Its good stuff. Burns real hot I would never turn it down. Guess most people think its sacrilege to burn it for heat.


On the charts it’s higher btu than oak. I’m gonna keep it, just thought if the guy wanted to buy a truckload or 2 I wouldn’t turn down a few extra bucks. I’ll try to remember to get pics before I start cutting. Gonna depend now on how much rain we get.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> On the charts it’s higher btu than oak. I’m gonna keep it, just thought if the guy wanted to buy a truckload or 2 I wouldn’t turn down a few extra bucks. I’ll try to remember to get pics before I start cutting. Gonna depend now on how much rain we get.


This is the biggest one I've seen. Got two more good sized apples in the back yard that need to come down.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Mine did that until I cut the screen up a little...the screen was 3/8" mesh, I cut every other wire to make it 3/4". Mine would plug off every time it cooled and we refired. I initially removed the screen, but then had a bird get into the stove during the summer...
> 
> My baffle is removable, just rock it up out of the way. So for me up and out is easier than out and down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't have a screen in it at all, just a band(flat piece of metal) that wraps around it to make the hole between the pipe and the cap/top part of the cap half the size. I only have to clean it about three times a season which is better to me than having the debris falling on the roof.
My baffle is removable too, pacific energy unit. 
Did you say bird in the stove , came home and saw ashes flying around in the stove one day , go over there and theres a bird in it lol.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> For some reason in my area locust is just barely more prevalent than a live ash.


Bummer.


Dahmer said:


> This summer my wife and I went down to northern Kentucky to the Ark. I was blown away because I couldn’t tell you what half the trees I saw were.


Pretty sure the beams are Douglas fir, but maybe that's not what you meant lol.


sixonetonoffun said:


> I like a big hunk of spalted red oak to heat er up fast.


Not sure I've seen that before, but then again maybe I didn't;t know that's what it was called, but I've seen the spalted maple.
One of the things thats great about the locust is it doesn't usually rot much.
I found this piece when I was cleaning up storm damage at our place and thought it was a rotten piece of wood I was going to throw on the bonfire. If you look to the right of the log/rounds in the picture you can see where it was laying, about half buried right next to the little red oak that's bent over.
Very solid, and who knows how long it had been laying there. Most likely over 10 yrs since I bought the place over 9yrs ago and it had been foreclosed on which takes at least 6 months iirc.


----------



## 95custmz

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hsh/d/indianapolis-tall-pine-tree-great-for/6998326956.html. Christmas tree scrounge. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Pretty sure the beams are Douglas fir, but maybe that's not what you meant lol.
> 
> Not sure I've seen that before, but then again maybe I didn't;t know that's what it was called, but I've seen the spalted maple.
> One of the things thats great about the locust is it doesn't usually rot much.
> I found this piece when I was cleaning up storm damage at our place and thought it was a rotten piece of wood I was going to throw on the bonfire. If you look to the right of the log/rounds in the picture you can see where it was laying, about half buried right next to the little red oak that's bent over.
> Very solid, and who knows how long it had been laying there. Most likely over 10 yrs since I bought the place over 9yrs ago and it had been foreclosed on which takes at least 6 months iirc.
> View attachment 766369
> View attachment 766370


Moss covered locust.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> 
> 
> One of the things thats great about the locust is it doesn't usually rot much.
> I found this piece when I was cleaning up storm damage at our place and thought it was a rotten piece of wood I was going to throw on the bonfire. If you look to the right of the log/rounds in the picture you can see where it was laying, about half buried right next to the little red oak that's bent over.
> Very solid, and who knows how long it had been laying there. Most likely over 10 yrs since I bought the place over 9yrs ago and it had been foreclosed on which takes at least 6 months iirc.
> View attachment 766369
> View attachment 766370



I replaced a eam in my basement back in the 80s. It was held up by a 6x6 post. It was planted before the floor was poured so at least 40 years prior. I figured it was rotted, tried to bust it with the 10lb sledge, no go. cut it with a chainsaw. locust and the onlly rot was surface, didn't go in over 1/2". Amazing stuff. Biggest one I ever saw was over 6' dbh but that is cheating a bit as it was 3 stems fused together. I cut a lot back then that were over 30" dbh.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> Mine doesn't have a screen in it at all, just a band(flat piece of metal) that wraps around it to make the hole between the pipe and the cap/top part of the cap half the size. I only have to clean it about three times a season which is better to me than having the debris falling on the roof.
> My baffle is removable too, pacific energy unit.
> Did you say bird in the stove , came home and saw ashes flying around in the stove one day , go over there and theres a bird in it lol.
> View attachment 766367


My birdie didn't fair as well, he was dry as a biscuit when I found him...

My is an RSF, the screen is considered a spark arrestor, although not required in my area. I also have that band, but the material I get out of the chimney wouldn't come close to plugging that...it is the light ash peeling off the inside of the pipe from heat cycling that plugs mine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> My birdie didn't fair as well, he was dry as a biscuit when I found him...
> 
> My is an RSF, the screen is considered a spark arrestor, although not required in my area. I also have that band, but the material I get out of the chimney wouldn't come close to plugging that...it is the light ash peeling off the inside of the pipe from heat cycling that plugs mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We couldn't even see the little guy because he was flying around making the ash fly.

RSF is the cap or the stove. Not sure what brand cap I have. The pipe I think is security brand double-wall with the vents on the top and the bottom of each piece on the inside, it was expensive stuff, good thing I didn't have far to go . 
Those are the same type of pieces I get only larger and it builds up over time. Pretty sure I have some pics of it in this thread, maybe I'll look later if I think about it.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Moss covered locust.


Yeah buddy .


turnkey4099 said:


> I replaced a eam in my basement back in the 80s. It was held up by a 6x6 post. It was planted before the floor was poured so at least 40 years prior. I figured it was rotted, tried to bust it with the 10lb sledge, no go. cut it with a chainsaw. locust and the onlly rot was surface, didn't go in over 1/2". Amazing stuff. Biggest one I ever saw was over 6' dbh but that is cheating a bit as it was 3 stems fused together. I cut a lot back then that were over 30" dbh.


It's some amazing wood for sure. Like you said in your other post about it, moving that brush can certainly be a bummer if you get a thorny one , the good thing is woods/grove trees don't have too many branches, yard trees can be a big mess with hardly any straight wood though.
When I saw the green lumber(wolmanized) and how rotted it was on my kids fort I was amazed, that was in great shape when I built it like 5-6 yrs ago .
The biggest I've seen I posted in this thread, iirc it was over 36, I remember putting my fiscars axe by it for size. I wonder if anyone seen me and was wondering what I was up to with that axe .


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> We couldn't even see the little guy because he was flying around making the ash fly.
> 
> RSF is the cap or the stove. Not sure what brand cap I have. The pipe I think is security brand double-wall with the vents on the top and the bottom of each piece on the inside, it was expensive stuff, good thing I didn't have far to go .
> Those are the same type of pieces I get only larger and it builds up over time. Pretty sure I have some pics of it in this thread, maybe I'll look later if I think about it.


Oh, you have air core pipe...my original fireplace had that...it was 8x11 air core, and the reason I had my structure fire (the dummies cut it off below the roof line when they installed my new chase cover and cap and all that heat that should have went outside built up inside my house).

RSF is the woodstove and the pipe...the pipe is a 7-inch ID, 9-inch OD, fiberglass mat insulated, stainless pipe...its rated for 1600F continuous and 2100 or 2400F intermittent. The cap is RSF also, it's a stainless deal with the wind/rain guard and that stainless screen/spark arrestor deal.

When I had issues with the screen, I called them. Their answer was remove the screen since I didn't live in an area that required them. Then I got my birdie and modified the screen shortly after.

With the rods and the brush, I flip my fire brick baffle up out of the way, and shove the brush up through...I get a teacup worth of ash each year, I can still see the etched writing on the inside of the pipe. I doubt I will even clean it this year...but I got to paint the stove itself so still have to remove all the brick.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

When I heated the house by wood we would get 1 or 2 birds a year in the stove, so I surrounded the top with rat wire and the problem was solved.


----------



## svk

My friends would get bats, many of them.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bad day here having just learnt I am going to have to apply for my own job. So the laptop is off early, I've opened a beer and turned to netflix (my girls are away at grandparents) . Must be my mood, I thought I'd watch some band of brothers...perhaps its the thought of watching poor sods in a worse situation than me ha ha! Still no BoB on netflix...I could dig out the dvds but I spotted Blackhawk down on 'flix' and despite being a modern war film it's pretty good. Another one worth watch is Hurt Locker.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> Bad day here having just learnt I am going to have to apply for my own job.


Sorry to hear. Can't like that.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Bad day here having just learnt I am going to have to apply for my own job. So the laptop is off early, I've opened a beer and turned to netflix (my girls are away at grandparents) . Must be my mood, I thought I'd watch some band of brothers...perhaps its the thought of watching poor sods in a worse situation than me ha ha! Still no BoB on netflix...I could dig out the dvds but I spotted Blackhawk down on 'flix' and despite being a modern war film it's pretty good. Another one worth watch is Hurt Locker.


Bummer man.
Be sure to do it right away. I was at a place a company bought out, some guys who were high on the seniority list moved way to the bottom because they didn't reapply right away, then they ended up getting laid off down the rd before other who technically had less seniority .
I guess on the good side of things at least you have a job for now .


----------



## LondonNeil

thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@LondonNeil: I spotted Blackhawk down on 'flix' and despite being a modern war film it's pretty good. Another one worth watch is Hurt Locker.


I watched “We Were Soldiers” last night.


----------



## LondonNeil

stove lit, beer going down.....Rangers about to enter the Bakhara Market...(so film getting to where things go to ****) maybe an evening of beer and war films...I'll take suggestions for the next.

BTW, were you all disappointed with 'el Camino' ? I thought it was ok ...couldn;t really be any better but a shame after all that went before. Oh and fat Todd was odd!


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Oh, you have air core pipe...my original fireplace had that...it was 8x11 air core, and the reason I had my structure fire (the dummies cut it off below the roof line when they installed my new chase cover and cap and all that heat that should have went outside built up inside my house).
> 
> RSF is the woodstove and the pipe...the pipe is a 7-inch ID, 9-inch OD, fiberglass mat insulated, stainless pipe...its rated for 1600F continuous and 2100 or 2400F intermittent. The cap is RSF also, it's a stainless deal with the wind/rain guard and that stainless screen/spark arrestor deal.
> 
> When I had issues with the screen, I called them. Their answer was remove the screen since I didn't live in an area that required them. Then I got my birdie and modified the screen shortly after.
> 
> With the rods and the brush, I flip my fire brick baffle up out of the way, and shove the brush up through...I get a teacup worth of ash each year, I can still see the etched writing on the inside of the pipe. I doubt I will even clean it this year...but I got to paint the stove itself so still have to remove all the brick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure what the air core is, I have 6".
This is what I have to the adapter, then stainless double wall outside.
https://woodstovepro.com/chimney-pi.../security-chimneys-6-dl-pipe-length-36-6dl36/
The baffle on mine has insulation in it and is metal on the outside. To remove it you pull a weird pin in the back and then lift it up a little then tilt it off the side brackets, after that you can remove the side brackets and take the bricks out to replace/clean, then you can take out the brick in the bottom if needed. 
One of the good things about cleaning the cap is I just shine a light down there(seems I always end up cleaning it after dark) and I can see the condition of the pipe. I don't do mine often, the same stuff I'd have fall into the stove is the same stuff that will burn or flake off and go out the chimney or get stuck in it. I think the most important thing is to inspect and know the condition of the chimney.


----------



## MustangMike

I like The Patriot with Mel Gibson (I think there are two films with that name). VG IMO.


----------



## KiwiBro

Good luck Neil. So, it appears come Saturday your time we'll finally start to see the birth of some brexit clarity with that vote on the only-slightly-ammended May's deal/treaty. I have fingers and toes crossed it gets voted down. Then it finally goes back, via general election, to the same public that has been ignored for years now. I hope that happens and the public puts many of your traitorous MP's to the sword.


----------



## LondonNeil

but a general election is very different from a referendum....even a single issue general election. neither of the 2 main parties have a leader that wants a referendum. the lib dems do and an election might bring them back for the destruction they deservedly got after the coalition but they wouldn't win....tbh I can't see this settling for many years, its a constitutional nightmare.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> but a general election is very different from a referendum....even a single issue general election. neither of the 2 main parties have a leader that wants a referendum. the lib dems do and an election might bring them back for the destruction they deservedly got after the coalition but they wouldn't win....tbh I can't see this settling for many years, its a constitutional nightmare.


The proposed deal is a similarly contorted nightmare. All of this is by design of course. 

For UKIP, it's a bit like being in the death zone on Everest - ther're gonna suffocate where they are and will be goneburger if they retreat and their only option is to attempt a summit push and hope they have enough bargaining room (and the combo is appealing enough to the electorate) with the conservatives to get a brexit done and a few seats. Really interesting position. 

If the deal has the numbers on Saturday they'd have kicked the can down the road a bit longer, UKIP goes poof, and NI will still be biartching.


----------



## 95custmz

Dogs are enjoying the first fire of the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Got home and removed the old water heater from our sauna dressing room. I do not know why my dad installed such a beast being we only had a shower and a faucet in there. But nonetheless it provided 44 years of service. It was getting pretty rusty inside and the heating element finally gave out. 

I’m going to hook the hot water line into the small water heater in the kitchenette.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got home and removed the old water heater from our sauna dressing room. I do not know why my dad installed such a beast being we only had a shower and a faucet in there. But nonetheless it provided 44 years of service. It was getting pretty rusty inside and the heating element finally gave out.
> 
> I’m going to hook the hot water line into the small water heater in the kitchenette.
> 
> View attachment 766532
> 
> View attachment 766531
> View attachment 766533
> View attachment 766534
> View attachment 766535
> View attachment 766536
> View attachment 766537


That thing is sweet looking .
Who wants hot chocolate  . That's nasty, and you got the deck dirty man .


----------



## chipper1

The girls went to town tonight so my son and I took a ride on the tractor into the woods and then walked down to the creek. It was a fun adventure for him, I wasn't enjoying all the bending over to get through the short deer trails, but seeing the deer, trees, and hearing the stream was relaxing, sure the fresh air was good for me too, and hanging with my son, what's better than that .
Like you guys were talking about earlier there was quite a variety of different trees down here in the creek bottom, many totally different than here.
Some we don't have are dead ash, birch, burr oak(the leaves are so neat looking), quite a few apple(we only have one I know of on our property), hickory, cottonwood, one that was a blow over from the storm that I didn't recognize and this maple I wasn't familiar with, anyone know what it is, the leaves weren't real large.



Saw this cool old apple tree pretty sure it is anyway, it was broken off just below where the picture starts, and it was just hanging there over the creek.


Then there were some poplar reaching for the sky from a ways down into the creek bottom, they must have been 100' tall.


I told my boy to go around the back side and reach as far as he could around this one. He said it must have been hit by lightening because it had a crack down the side he was on, where would a kid get an idea like that .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That thing is sweet looking .
> Who wants hot chocolate  . That's nasty, and you got the deck dirty man .


I know, I had drained it all out too but it must have been pooled in the back of the reservoir and came forward when I moved it onto the dolly.


----------



## svk

Well the update on my Husky 130 is still no saw. Three weeks today. Maybe tomorrow.

I see they are now available on Ebay for 20 bucks off retail with free shipping.


----------



## farmer steve

Scrounged up a couple of ribbons at the local fair yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike

Good Job FS!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well the update on my Husky 130 is still no saw. Three weeks today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I see they are now available on Ebay for 20 bucks off retail with free shipping.


Cancel the order.


svk said:


> I know, I had drained it all out too but it must have been pooled in the back of the reservoir and came forward when I moved it onto the dolly.


I like to flush them real good before I move them, they always leak somehow no matter how much I try to stop them. At least if I flush them it will be fresh water.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Cancel the order.
> 
> I like to flush them real good before I move them, they always leak somehow no matter how much I try to stop them. At least if I flush them it will be fresh water.


Luckily I still had the shut off valve on it while it was inside the building. I robbed that to put on the T fitting where I had removed the water heater. Fortunately I did that outside LOL.


----------



## woodchip rookie

We cover alot of different subjects in here sometimes...I skipped upon a thread on the "rifle" website last night. I'm 105gr over there..

https://forum.snipershide.com/threa...-hoarders-thread.6824253/page-24#post-8027281


----------



## LondonNeil

Stress relief!!!



you can't get much better than oak delivered to the stack side. I need stress relief through saw and axe time and this will do it. and since its 2 of the oak trees causing my subsidence and hence stress, its all the more satisfying to attack it. unfortunately its only a light prune....far from enough. I'm hoping my neighbours will remove them completely. if they do then the trunks are still about 14m tall. Saw oiled and fueled up and ...rain arrived. grrr. still the weather man says dry tomorrow. PLEASE! its been wet wet wet for a month now.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

LondonNeil said:


> Stress relief!!!
> View attachment 766685
> 
> 
> *you can't get much better than oak delivered to the stack side. *I need stress relief through saw and axe time and this will do it. and since its 2 of the oak trees causing my subsidence and hence stress, its all the more satisfying to attack it. unfortunately its only a light prune....far from enough. I'm hoping my neighbours will remove them completely. if they do then the trunks are still about 14m tall. Saw oiled and fueled up and ...rain arrived. grrr. still the weather man says dry tomorrow. PLEASE! its been wet wet wet for a month now.



Actually, you can. It would get better if there was a bit more working space between the pile and stack. But hey, delivered is delivered.


----------



## LondonNeil

that is true. I've moved it to about where I stood with the camera and will buck it there, in the usual way, using a pile of 5 pallets as a bucking table (I prefer to lift the small stuff than bend down with the saw). That stack is full anyway so once split as well it will go to the shed in the corner of the garden. it is n't far though


----------



## panolo

Sugar maple? Leaves look pretty close but your flip phone pictures are blurry.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Good Job FS!!!


Thanks Mike!! Hope to see ya Saturday .


----------



## rarefish383

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged me up a future wood worker. All 6 pounds of him. Can’t wait to get him out in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow, I miss a couple days and I'm 20 pages back. Congrats! Is his name Mini Mac? I think they were about 6 pounds.


----------



## Multifaceted

Decided to cut a little applewood today for smoking. Long dead trees, but wood still firm - and very hard! Will need to sharpen my chain after one small apple tree (which was a lot of limbing for such little wood). It was worth it, though. Got to hang out with a buddy who was cutting with me and an excuse to run the little saws.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Didn’t actually cut firewood today but did cut some small stuff. The bank behind the shed was overgrown with briers and saplings. Bought a blade kit for my Echo trimmer, those things work fantastic. The blades are really hardened well also. Hit a hidden piece of 3/8” rebar driven in the ground. Saw the sparks and thought “Oh chit” Didn’t really do much damage, cleaned right up with the Dremel, probably cut into the rebar an 1/8”, i was impressed.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Decided to cut a little applewood today for smoking. Long dead trees, but wood still firm - and very hard! Will need to sharpen my chain after one small apple tree (which was a lot of limbing for such little wood). It was worth it, though. Got to hang out with a buddy who was cutting with me and an excuse to run the little saws.


I got into some Apple chips today, smoked 2 King Mackerel, man are those things good smoked.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> Decided to cut a little applewood today for smoking. Long dead trees, but wood still firm - and very hard! Will need to sharpen my chain after one small apple tree (which was a lot of limbing for such little wood). It was worth it, though. Got to hang out with a buddy who was cutting with me and an excuse to run the little saws.


Have you ever used mulberry for smokin? Supposed to be the cats meow. I'll give you some Saturday if not.


----------



## MustangMike

You mean Sat the 26th, right???


----------



## LondonNeil

right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


----------



## MustangMike

Split wood in CT this morning.

Had Lunch (brought splitter home with me),

Cut down a 25" dead (but very solid) Ash in NY, limbed and bucked about half of it, then split some Red Maple for the guy in NY (I hunt there).


----------



## MustangMike

Peanut butter is my favorite, but I have heard of Bacon working well.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


If using conventional traps use a piece of cherry licorice secured to the trigger with a toothpick thru it. Peanut butter and such they can lick up, the licorice won’t dissolve and the toothpick holds it in place so they try to drag it off triggering the trap.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> You mean Sat the 26th, right???


Yep.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Sugar maple? Leaves look pretty close but your flip phone pictures are blurry.


If your talking to me, it was getting pretty dark, I tried multiple settings on my flip phone lol.
That's what I was thinking. I've just never seen the bark like that, I wasn't sure the leaves were from the same tree, but they were .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


I'm a fan of crunchy peanut butter , I also use it in my conventional mouse traps . I don't feed the dang things, just enough to fill the little hole on the metal thing and I make sure to get a piece of peanut crammed in there too.
If you have a lot you can use one of the five gallon bucket traps, there are a few different ones. The easiest is to put a few inches of water in the bottom and then cover the top with a layer of seeds, then put a wooden ramp up it. They jump in thinking it's solid, but surprise it's not and they ain't getting out .


----------



## MustangMike

Whew, you scared me!!!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


Peanut butter. Put it on the wood UNDER the trigger. They need to push the trigger aside to get to it...


----------



## cre73

Load scrounged throughout the summer at our leased lake lot. Brought it home today. Those oak rounds on the trailer were all my tractor wanted to pick up. Maxed out truck and trailer, it was a slow ride home, with a little pucker factor involved. Same size of rounds on the other side of trailer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

cre73 said:


> Load scrounged throughout the summer at our leased lake lot. Brought it home today. Those oak rounds on the trailer were all my tractor wanted to pick up. Maxed out truck and trailer, it was a slow ride home, with a little pucker factor involved. Same size of rounds on the other side of trailer.View attachment 766789


You got me beat. I was worried about getting a ticket is the cops pulled me over, you were going to jail.


----------



## dancan

I always liked the looks of this corn , are they edible or just animal feed or for a stove that will burn it ?


----------



## James Miller

We just hot glue the or zip tie the green poison pellets to are mouse traps. Works great.


----------



## KiwiBro

This red gum has more backbone than a blue whale


----------



## dancan

http://sedorecanada.com/

Scrounge all kinds of different fuel


----------



## Erik B

dancan said:


> I always liked the looks of this corn , are they edible or just animal feed or for a stove that will burn it ?


I remember hearing it was a type of flint corn and was used to make cornmeal.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Son got some better news on his truck. GM is gonna pickup 6k instead of the 3.4k so basically it's a 40/60 split. He was feeling pretty good about that. Oh and it should be done by Tuesday which is better yet. 

Which is cool cause I thought I was gonna have to buy his Kawasaki KLR650.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


I just jam a peanut right into the bait bar. With young kids around, the sticky traps work well and are safe enough to put indoors where the kids are (and mice). Down side is the mice will be alive when caught. Sometimes you can peek them off and Huck them down the road, sometimes you have to kill them yourself.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I did switch to Tomcat traps where I use traps, very effective. Even used them on a flying squirrel that somehow got in the house once. To get mice to vacate or not even enter an old guy told me to use peppermint oil on cotton balls. Since using in my sheds have had zero sign of mice over the winter. My buddy used it in his camper same results, no mice. It does have to be oil, not extract.


----------



## svk

These are by far the best. You can bend the vertical part of the trigger in or out to increase or decrease sensitivity. And smear the peanut butter into the bait catcher on the trigger so they have to try and chew it out. 

If you aren’t having any hits in the trap you could have shrews which are smaller than mice.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I just jam a peanut right into the bait bar. With young kids around, the sticky traps work well and are safe enough to put indoors where the kids are (and mice). Down side is the mice will be alive when caught. Sometimes you can peek them off and Huck them down the road, sometimes you have to kill them yourself.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


My former cat got a glue trap stuck to his ass and freaked because he must have assumed the dead mouse in it was attacking him. Never seen a cat move that fast. I think he did two laps around the house before he was able to stick the trap to something else. Funniest thing I’ve ever seen.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks for the ideas gents


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I always liked the looks of this corn , are they edible or just animal feed or for a stove that will burn it ?


Mostly sold around here for fall decorations. I used to feed it to my sheep. Like Erik ssid some used to be ground into flour. It's a little bit more work than sweet corn which sells for around $4-5 dozen but this stuff sells for about $12 -15 a dozen. On a different note @James Miller stopped by yesterday and while he was here a guy came for firewood. We loaded it in his MINIVAN. After he left James said we should have got a pic for Dancan.


----------



## steved

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!


I use sticky traps inside (have cats) mainly for errant bugs. 

Outside I have five bait stations set up around the perimeter of the house loaded with commercial poison (Tomcat, Hawk, etc.). 

Our neighbors (we live in a small loose development in the country) insist on having chickens...and they have no clue. One house was infested with rats (after the chicken feed no less), and my immediate neighbor had rats in her garage, so she moved the chicken feed outside. I was between the two neighbors. We knew it was bad when we were seeing rats under our birdfeeder in the daytime...so I bought these bait stations, which I couldn't keep filled for six months because they ate the poison so fast. Saw dead rats everywhere...went through nine pounds of poison that year, still working on the replacement nine pounds five years later.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

I built these out of pvc pipe to use to keep non target animals safe. Evereything is glued except the fill cap. I had mice? something eating tomatoes one year so i zip tied some to my stakes and took care of whatever was eating my maters.


----------



## LondonNeil

After another night of zero trap triggering I've escalated again and ordered some glue. I'm not pleased, but it is the mice or me.


----------



## LondonNeil

Just under 2 tanks through the ickle saw this morning, it was good stress relief and I'm looking forward to the axe time. The pile isn't that large now, I am often surprised how a pile of branches can look quite big and yet go to very little as it's bucked. Still, hopefully I can persuade my neighbours to remove the 2 trees that are causing my subsidence. Fingers and toes crossed. The trees are the ugliest oaks ever. No branches as they keep them pruned... Basically a pair of ~14m tall bushy totem poles. The other neighbour with a problem Oak..AHH. problem. Not convinced I'll persuade him off anything. It's an 18m tall oak tree and with a huge canopy... That's a lot of wood.


----------



## Be Stihl

LondonNeil said:


> right, i need mouse trap bait ideas please! I've tried peanut butter and also nutella (chocolate spread), usual winners...no luck. tried raisins and rice pops too...no luck. with 2 young kids there are a lot of crumbs about i know which doesn't help but we a currently struggling with a multiplying mouse problem! think i need to use poison....i hate using poison. bait ideas please! these furry feckers seem to know what a trap is!



I have had luck with a chunk of Velveeta cheese, even stuck a single piece of dog or cat food I. The cheese.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Rats! 

It’s funny cause we have no rats up here unless you are on a farm or in town. I had never seen a rat in my life till we lived in Florida. 

One of my friends bought a mobile home and it came with a rat. His mouse traps were being triggered every night and he couldn’t figure out what was wrong with them. First night with a rat trap, he hears WHAM about 5 minutes after shutting off the lights. Big old rat in it LOL

When I was a kid my dad asked me if grandma ever told me why her big metal watering can was full of dents. No, why? My dad said when he was a kid he went in the cellar of their house and saw a rat was sleeping in the can. Grandpa went down with a small sledge that would fit through mouth of the can and took care of business although the can may have ended up worse than the rat. LOL

Guys my dads age and older used to go to the dump and shoot rats with 22’s.

One last story. One of my in-laws bought a house in this little town (probably the toughest town around) and kept going on about how it was such a great place to live. My wife’s great aunt who always said what was in her mind was like “we used to go there to party and every alley was full of RATS!” LMAO.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> After another night of zero trap triggering I've escalated again and ordered some glue. I'm not pleased, but it is the mice or me.


The traps that have a suspended baited tin can above a moat work extremely well also. 

Pro tip: use antifreeze instead of water in the moat. It won’t go rotten from the corpses.


----------



## MustangMike

The Plastic "Intruder" traps work very well, easy to let dead ones go, and you can often catch several with a single peanut butter baiting.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Pro tip: use antifreeze instead of water in the moat. It won’t go rotten from the corpses.


Antifreeze with ethylene glycol will poison dogs. It tastes sweet to them.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Antifreeze with ethylene glycol will poison dogs. It tastes sweet to them.
> 
> Philbert


Tastes sweet to humans to .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Rats!
> 
> It’s funny cause we have no rats up here unless you are on a farm or in town. I had never seen a rat in my life till we lived in Florida.
> 
> One of my friends bought a mobile home and it came with a rat. His mouse traps were being triggered every night and he couldn’t figure out what was wrong with them. First night with a rat trap, he hears WHAM about 5 minutes after shutting off the lights. Big old rat in it LOL
> 
> When I was a kid my dad asked me if grandma ever told me why her big metal watering can was full of dents. No, why? My dad said when he was a kid he went in the cellar of their house and saw a rat was sleeping in the can. Grandpa went down with a small sledge that would fit through mouth of the can and took care of business although the can may have ended up worse than the rat. LOL
> 
> Guys my dads age and older used to go to the dump and shoot rats with 22’s.
> 
> One last story. One of my in-laws bought a house in this little town (probably the toughest town around) and kept going on about how it was such a great place to live. My wife’s great aunt who always said what was in her mind was like “we used to go there to party and every alley was full of RATS!” LMAO.


Rats with a 22? Ahhh the good old days. My neighbors had a gulley down behind their house and that's where the trash went. Spent many a day with a box of 22 shorts there .


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Antifreeze with ethylene glycol will poison dogs. It tastes sweet to them.
> 
> Philbert


Right, keeping it away from desired animals was inferred.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Tastes sweet to humans to .


Don’t give millennials and ideas lol


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 are you a rugby fan ? @KiwiBro you're next.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> If your talking to me, it was getting pretty dark, I tried multiple settings on my flip phone lol.
> That's what I was thinking. I've just never seen the bark like that, I wasn't sure the leaves were from the same tree, but they were .



The leaves didn't have sharp edges like a red or silver. I have a bunch of different sugar maple rounds that have different bark. That was my guess.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Right, keeping it away from desired animals was inferred.


 Had a neighbor using it to poison squirrels, and took out another neighbor's dog. 

Maybe are the antifreeze would work?

Philbert


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Rats!
> 
> 
> Guys my dads age and older used to go to the dump and shoot rats with 22’s.
> .



I worked at the landfill for a couple of years and my first week I was the rat shooter. Occasionally you would get smolders down in the decomposing trash you would have to dig up and put out. Usually it was sheet rock. My job was to keep the rats from jumping into the equipment. I went through a case of 12 guage ammo in 2 days. Most of these rats had never seen light and they were born in the tunnels that ran through the underground trash. 6 legs, 1 eye, nose on the side of the head. They would get into a dozer and chew through a hydraulic line or belt like it was nothing. You'd go for an hour without one than hit a den and there would be 30 of them. Nasty as heck.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Don’t give millennials and ideas lol


Taking out the low lying fruit is how you keep any species strong humans included. There pretty good at racking up Darwin awards already. A few more couldn't hurt.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Antifreeze with ethylene glycol will poison dogs. It tastes sweet to them.
> 
> Philbert


James beat me too it. It tastes sweet to me too.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 are you a rugby fan ? @KiwiBro you're next.



Rugby....rings a vague bell. Did something good happen?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> James beat me too it. It tastes sweet to me too.


Green or orange? I have both on hand if you make it to the GTG.


----------



## svk

Trail maintenance today. My loop is 3.5 miles long although the first half mile is logging road so I have just under 3 miles to maintain. 

Started around 11 and worked till 1 thrn grabbed lunch. I have the first third done just now. This is all rock outcropping with stunted pin oak. It’s amazing how grabby that oak brush is when I’m used to softwood. Had a few pieces swing back and whack my arms and neck and just about felt like a wasp sting. 

The next leg goes down through crick bottom which is mostly third growth aspen. The last leg is a gravel ridge with lots of aspen, jack pine, and balsam. I know the last quarter mile before the road is the worst cause I’ve walked that part already. I may actually go back for a bigger saw to do that.


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> I got into some Apple chips today, smoked 2 King Mackerel, man are those things good smoked.



I'm still learning the art of smoking, but it is nice to have some apple wood to complement the local hickory and black cherry that I already have on hand!



farmer steve said:


> Have you ever used mulberry for smokin? Supposed to be the cats meow. I'll give you some Saturday if not.



I've neither burned, processed, nor smoked with mulberry, so yeah, I'd be interested. Pretty sure I have one growing on my property, but it's in sad shape. The previous owners cropped the heck out of it and the branches started showings signs of growth retardation... do the branches ever grow out, then curl down on mulberry? I'm brewing the beer as I type this, didn't want to wait until so close, but I've been too busy. Going to use a crazy Norwegian yeast that will ferment the beer in about 2 days.


----------



## svk

I decided to tackle this leaner along the trail. Put in the top cut with no issues but as I was coming up from the bottom the damn trunk twisted. 

It’s a bit of a hike back to the truck but I was getting pretty tired anyhow.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Rugby....rings a vague bell. Did something good happen?


Nothing good happened, don’t ask any further questions


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 are you a rugby fan ? @KiwiBro you're next.


I believe that's what Ireland said before their unfortunate demise a few hours ago. But everyone here still remembers that game against the combined forces of France and Wayne Barnes (I can't recall his nationality) a few world cups ago, so we take nothing for granted these days. If we lose to any team I just hope we lose fair and square. But I have to say, the pommy rugby fans here are about the worst possible winners I've ever come across so it'll be a painful few years here if we face and can't beat, England. 

Please go gentle on the Aussies. My predictions of SVG and Scott winning Bathurst came true last week with a first and second place for the Kiwis. But they did beat us in the netball...


----------



## U&A

Dahmer said:


> I’ve got the biggest apple tree I’ve ever seen give to me to cut down and buck next week. There’s a restaurant in town that sells dinners of pulled pork, brisket and ribs so I figured I might try to pick up a couple extra bucks and sell some to him. Stopped this morning and talked to his wife, “ We don’t use wood to smoke our stuff.” Ok!!!!! Also had a guy contact me about 6 oak trees he had cut down, already limbed and the limbs burned, I can have all the trunks, he wants them out of the back yard. I can drive right up to them. PTL



Sooooo

What do they use.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Im scared [emoji51]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Multifaceted

U&A said:


> Sooooo
> 
> What do they use.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Im scared [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Probably liquid smoke, very potent stuff, but is doesn't hold a candle to anything that is genuinely smoked over wood.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> I'm still learning the art of smoking, but it is nice to have some apple wood to complement the local hickory and black cherry that I already have on hand!
> 
> 
> 
> I've neither burned, processed, nor smoked with mulberry, so yeah, I'd be interested. Pretty sure I have one growing on my property, but it's in sad shape. The previous owners cropped the heck out of it and the branches started showings signs of growth retardation... do the branches ever grow out, then curl down on mulberry? I'm brewing the beer as I type this, didn't want to wait until so close, but I've been too busy. Going to use a crazy Norwegian yeast that will ferment the beer in about 2 days.


We'll fix ya up. I'm burning mulberry cookies in the shop stove from last year's GTG now. Has a good aroma.


----------



## farmer steve

@dancan. Theses are my small Indian corn ears I have been working on growing the last several years. Black and orange. Once I get enough I'm goin for a patent on it.


----------



## Multifaceted

farmer steve said:


> We'll fix ya up. I'm burning mulberry cookies in the shop stove from last year's GTG now. Has a good aroma.



Burning already, eh? I have yet to fire up the stove.... still very comfortable inside and outside - but I'm ready!

Wife says "I'm cold" - but I'm outside sweating! Maybe I'll make a fire outside tonight


----------



## farmer steve

Saw this at the fair in the kids shoebox category . Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> Burning already, eh? I have yet to fire up the stove.... still very comfortable inside and outside - but I'm ready!
> 
> Wife says "I'm cold" - but I'm outside sweating! Maybe I'll make a fire outside tonight


The shop cats were cold.  I was down to my t-shirt today splitting but the flannel came back on when I started mowing.


----------



## MustangMike

It warmed up this afternoon, so I finished up the Hickory Work Bench I built for the Cabin.

Only 2' X 4', but with 2+" thick top and shelf, and 4" thick legs, it has some serious weight!

It is all drilled to mount the vice after I get it up there.


----------



## MustangMike

We had our first frost this morning. High 50s (and back to a T shirt) by the end of the day.


----------



## svk

We had gnats actually biting today. Damn things. And we’ve had a few frosts already.


----------



## svk

Three tanks of fuel through the 142 today on trail maintenance. Sunset was at 6:15 and I finally threw in the towel at 6:10 about 300 yards short of the trailhead when I encountered a jack pine that had side pressure and ended up with the saw stuck. I’ll rescue it tomorrow with a different saw. Cleaned several tangled messes like what’s pictured below, I think one of them had 7 trees in it. 

I did break the chain brake band towards the end of the day. Had one kickback where I was bucking a log and as I was cutting through the log rolled away from me and the saw started to shoot back towards me. Brake locked up and unlocked but didn’t work the next time I tried it. I’m wondering if the band is the same as a small Poulan or of Husky is difficult and it has its own.


----------



## Benjo

chipper1 said:


> I didn't recognize and this maple I wasn't familiar with, anyone know what it is, the leaves weren't real large.
> View attachment 766562
> View attachment 766563



Looks a lot like black maple to me, but it's hard to define the leaf edges from the photo. If the leaves are more 3-lobed, red maple can get very rough bark over time, plenty of large rough reds in the swampy area behind me.


----------



## U&A

All day my 4 year old boy put me to work (he helped). Father son day (mama is gone) he helped fill the bed with one full load. Then climbed in the truck to help throw it out. Then we split wood, then stacked. 

All his ideas.[emoji1787][emoji847]





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/528561221215662/


These are the logging hooks we discussed a few days ago...for sale in Somerset, PA.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> View attachment 766867
> These are by far the best. You can bend the vertical part of the trigger in or out to increase or decrease sensitivity. And smear the peanut butter into the bait catcher on the trigger so they have to try and chew it out.
> 
> If you aren’t having any hits in the trap you could have shrews which are smaller than mice.


Those are my favorite. I bent the part you're talking about so that you can hardly set the trap down without it going off. I need to get another trap, this one has caught hundreds of mice between here and the trailer I lived in.


svk said:


> My former cat got a glue trap stuck to his ass and freaked because he must have assumed the dead mouse in it was attacking him. Never seen a cat move that fast. I think he did two laps around the house before he was able to stick the trap to something else. Funniest thing I’ve ever seen.





svk said:


> I did break the chain brake band towards the end of the day. Had one kickback where I was bucking a log and as I was cutting through the log rolled away from me and the saw started to shoot back towards me. Brake locked up and unlocked but didn’t work the next time I tried it. I’m wondering if the band is the same as a small Poulan or of Husky is difficult and it has its own.


It is a poulan in an orange wrapper, sorry but I don't know which model.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> The leaves didn't have sharp edges like a red or silver. I have a bunch of different sugar maple rounds that have different bark. That was my guess.


I was looking at some sugars as I was driving today, the leaves look similar, and they were yellow so that must be it lol.
I've never seen a maple that had bark like this, I'll have to go back there when it's good and bright out and take some better pictures with my flip phone .


Benjo said:


> Looks a lot like black maple to me, but it's hard to define the leaf edges from the photo. If the leaves are more 3-lobed, red maple can get very rough bark over time, plenty of large rough reds in the swampy area behind me.


I've never heard of a black maple, gonna have to look into that as it looks similar.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Had a neighbor using it to poison squirrels, and took out another neighbor's dog.
> 
> Maybe are the antifreeze would work?
> 
> Philbert


I was going to try it tonight, couldn't get it to stay on the trap.


----------



## MustangMike

Sugar Maple is known as "Hard Maple", Black Maple is known as "Rock Maple" Black Maple leaves have fewer lobes. Black Maple wood is use for bowling alleys and gym floors.

It gets worse, the two can cross breed!

On the block in back of me, there is a Sugar Maple (close) right next to a Black Maple (further back). Then a close up of the Sugar Maple leaf, and the Back Maple Leaf.

The bark is almost identical, except the North side of the Black Maple actually seems to get black! Sorry, it is hard to see in the pic, more obvious in person.


----------



## MustangMike

More helpful info on Black Maple:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_nigrum


----------



## svk

Spent several hours working on saws this evening.

Stihl 290 has to be the most piss poor designed saw that I’ve ever worked in. I could have fully rebuilt any other clamshell I’ve ever worked on TWICE in the time it took me to get that bastard apart.

My 268 is ready to cut tomorrow after new bar tensioner and kill switch.

Gull darn Chinese sent me the wrong brake band for my friends 630. New one in order from the US.

Also ordered a new brake band for the 142.


----------



## Cowboy254

Finally got out for a scrounge today. My goat farmer/plumber/chef mate wants to clean up one of the treed slopes on his farm. There are some good logs there and he also has some logs piled and a big blue (or white - he's not certain) gum of a few feet diameter that he doesn't want. I said I'd start on the slope, doing the PITA work first then the easy stuff later as it's easy to lose motivation if the easy work is done first. There is a serious amount of wood there all up that he is happy to see gone.




All MS241 work today. It was at its limit at the bigger ends but some of the wood was dirty underneath and I figured I might as well only re-sharpen one saw. I did the main cuts in the clean wood with just the finishing dirty cuts all at the end.







1st load back home, all peppermint and virtually all solid apart from the odd burl.




2nd load was smaller and a bit ordinary. Stihl peppermint but was partly charred and some bits partly punky. I'll split off the charcoal and burn it in the firepit. Each round needed to be nursed down the hill to avoid damaging my mates goat fence so on the way back I'd pick up a few sticks and made a junk pile that he can burn at his leisure. When he saw how clean it was there he said I could come out anytime I liked. All of this wood will go down to my brother in a few weeks.




It was great to get some 2-stroke up the nose and saw chips down the crack.


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> Finally got out for a scrounge today. My goat farmer/plumber/chef mate wants to clean up one of the treed slopes on his farm. There are some good logs there and he also has some logs piled and a big blue (or white - he's not certain) gum of a few feet diameter that he doesn't want. I said I'd start on the slope, doing the PITA work first then the easy stuff later as it's easy to lose motivation if the easy work is done first. There is a serious amount of wood there all up that he is happy to see gone.
> 
> View attachment 767153
> 
> 
> All MS241 work today. It was at its limit at the bigger ends but some of the wood was dirty underneath and I figured I might as well only re-sharpen one saw. I did the main cuts in the clean wood with just the finishing dirty cuts all at the end.
> 
> View attachment 767154
> 
> 
> View attachment 767155
> 
> 
> 1st load back home, all peppermint and virtually all solid apart from the odd burl.
> 
> View attachment 767156
> 
> 
> 2nd load was smaller and a bit ordinary. Stihl peppermint but was partly charred and some bits partly punky. I'll split off the charcoal and burn it in the firepit. Each round needed to be nursed down the hill to avoid damaging my mates goat fence so on the way back I'd pick up a few sticks and made a junk pile that he can burn at his leisure. When he saw how clean it was there he said I could come out anytime I liked. All of this wood will go down to my brother in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 767157
> 
> 
> It was great to get some 2-stroke up the nose and saw chips down the crack.


Cutting rounds on a slop like that is a pain, I'm surprised the fence is still up. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> All day my 4 year old boy put me to work (he helped). Father son day (mama is gone) he helped fill the bed with one full load. Then climbed in the truck to help throw it out. Then we split wood, then stacked.
> 
> All his ideas.[emoji1787][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




That is a great little helper you got there!


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I was looking at some sugars as I was driving today, the leaves look similar, and they were yellow so that must be it lol.
> I've never seen a maple that had bark like this, I'll have to go back there when it's good and bright out and take some better pictures with my flip phone .
> 
> I've never heard of a black maple, gonna have to look into that as it looks similar.
> Thanks for the response.



@MustangMike echo's what the MN DNR states about black maple. Basically saying it's a version of sugar maple. I know I have never seen one but they say there is a definite distinction if you can find a good clean leaf. Which honestly when I look at your flip phone artistry seems to lean towards black maple.


----------



## svk

Crisp one this morning. I didn’t check the temp but we had a hard frost even by the lake. The summer weight bar oil was a bit thick as I topped the saw off. 

Took out the 268 for it’s first wood cutting and finished up the last leg of the trail. Drove the proverbial golden spike when I rescued the 142 from the pinch I encountered yesterday evening. 

I’ll tell you though....swinging a 15 lb saw around on trail duty isn’t for the meek. I think I’ve sweat more in the last half hour than I did all day yesterday with the 142. 

The 268 ran well for its maiden voyage although the oversize swishy rubber gasket on the Chinese replacement oil cap leaves something to be desired. May have to see if I can get a better fitting o-ring from the hardware store.


----------



## svk

Done with cutting on the loop trail. Including the other spur its 3 miles, close to 5 tanks of fuel to get the job. 

Have to pitch brush on about 2 miles of it next time. 

The resident doe and fawn watched me run the saw from 40-100 yards away for much of the morning. I suppose they were hoping I was cutting stuff down so they could eat the buds. Not this time.


----------



## MustangMike

Brought the splitter to my Daughter's today, and got a little done with my SIL before the rain got heavy.

I'm usually not a fan of saws as large as a MS-660, but for noodling the larger rounds … I really like my Asian Clone (with a ported Cross P+C). You can really lean on it, and it just keeps pulling!


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Cutting rounds on a slop like that is a pain, I'm surprised the fence is still up. LOL



You're not wrong! I did pretty well with the rounds but lost control of one section of log and the partly cut four round log rolled down and dinged the corner of the trailer. Tail light go smash!


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Those are my favorite. I bent the part you're talking about so that you can hardly set the trap down without it going off. I need to get another trap, this one has caught hundreds of mice between here and the trailer I lived in.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a poulan in an orange wrapper, sorry but I don't know which model.



I always hit the mating surfaces of the same trap pictured with 2000 grit sand paper and then brown scotch pad to polish it a bit more. They are stupid sensitive like that too.

I do the same with my live traps. Sensitive enough that I catch sparrows in my large live trap frequently if I leave them in the flowerbeds for rabbits. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I researched (and learned about) Black Maple a few years ago. I was cutting what I thought was a Sugar Maple, but the leaves looked almost like Red Maple, but I knew the wood was way too hard to be Red Maple. Thru my research I discovered there was such a thing as Black Maple, and I've identified a couple since then.

Unfortunately, what we see far too many of around here is Norway Maple … and invasive! They lined a lot of streets in NYC with them because they were supposed to be disease resistant (then they got a disease)! Our proximity to NYC means that in a lot of areas with new growth, they are growing instead of Sugar Maples. The Sugar's still dominate the older growth woods, but I fear that will change someday.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I researched (and learned about) Black Maple a few years ago. I was cutting what I thought was a Sugar Maple, but the leaves looked almost like Red Maple, but I knew the wood was way too hard to be Red Maple. Thru my research I discovered there was such a thing as Black Maple, and I've identified a couple since then.
> 
> Unfortunately, what we see far too many of around here is Norway Maple … and invasive! They lined a lot of streets in NYC with them because they were supposed to be disease resistant (then they got a disease)! Our proximity to NYC means that in a lot of areas with new growth, they are growing instead of Sugar Maples. The Sugar's still dominate the older growth woods, but I fear that will change someday.



So can you scrounge a lot of that norway maple?




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 149229

U&A said:


> Sooooo
> 
> What do they use.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Im scared [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


She said hardwood charcoal.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

steved said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/528561221215662/
> 
> 
> These are the logging hooks we discussed a few days ago...for sale in Somerset, PA.
> Figured they’re over half way across the state from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Figured they’re over half way across the state from me.


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> You're not wrong! I did pretty well with the rounds but lost control of one section of log and the partly cut four round log rolled down and dinged the corner of the trailer. Tail light go smash!


At least it wasn't your truck.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Figured they’re over half way across the state from me.


Anyone in the area that will be going to Steve's for the GTG that could grab them up?


----------



## chipper1

Thanks for the info on the maples.
I will sneak down there soon and get some better pictures. Now that I got the trail cleared it won't take long at all to get there.
Hopefully my flip phone does better this time .
Just figured out another tree on our property last night when I was looking up info on the maple, its blackberry. Also learned what hornbeam looks like, seen them before but not at our place.
I learned a few things about trees this week .
Got a couple cherry trees down at my parents yesterday, getting a pretty good pile of firewood stored up there. Wonder how long I can get away with storing it there lol.


----------



## svk

Rough weekend for my normally trusty 142. Broke the brake band yesterday and today I bent the tensioner bolt. It was just a soft steel machine screw that I had put in because the original was bent when the saw came to me. Just ordered a new one from eBay. 

For a model that most would pass over, this saw is quite the little screamer once de-catted.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Beutiful weather here but been at ICU with dad since Friday. Pnemonia and Afib got the best of him. So firewood been sidelined for a bit. He is more stable today FWIW. 

Just a waiting game to see how much he'll recover and how long it takes. Gonna be weaker yet from days of sedation. Better than dead I think. Sometimes ya gotta wonder.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Beutiful weather here but been at ICU with dad since Friday. Pnemonia and Afib got the best of him. So firewood been sidelined for a bit. He is more stable today FWIW.
> 
> Just a waiting game to see how much he'll recover and how long it takes. Gonna be weaker yet from days of sedation. Better than dead I think. Sometimes ya gotta wonder.


Will pray for you and him.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Will pray for you and him.


Same here


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thanks guys. We have a lot of support keeps me from going b atshit crazier than usual.


----------



## JustJeff

After 5000 of our metric miles or about 3000 Murican miles we made it home in time for some fall colors. I saw dead standing trees in New York, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, North Carolina, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, Ohio and Michigan so y'all need to get busy. Actually saw a pickup truck full of split wood in Orlando but couldn't get my phone out fast enough for a pic.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Did you pass through Columbus or go up 77?


----------



## JustJeff

I75 up through Ohio. Saw a huge dead ash that would heat your house for half the winter!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

At one point we had 4 cats and 2 dogs but all of them passed during the last 12 years. Our last calico passed 6 weeks ago. 

This evening Joey became part of our family.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> At one point we had 4 cats and 2 dogs but all of them passed during the last 12 years. Our last calico passed 6 weeks ago.
> 
> This evening Joey became part of our family.
> 
> View attachment 767356



There is trouble written all over that. Cute though.


----------



## woodchip rookie

can you teach it to bring home firewood?


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with your Dad, that is always a tough time to go through.

One of the most painful decisions I remember was when my brother and I decided we had to remove Dad's guns from the house. He had mild Dementia, and was imagining there was a German behind every door.

When he realized they were missing, he asked where they were. We told him I had taken them to clean them, as he had not cleaned them in a while. That explanation satisfied him, and luckily he never asked about them again.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Good luck with your Dad, that is always a tough time to go through.
> 
> One of the most painful decisions I remember was when my brother and I decided we had to remove Dad's guns from the house. He had mild Dementia, and was imagining there was a German behind every door.
> 
> When he realized they were missing, he asked where they were. We told him I had taken them to clean them, as he had not cleaned them in a while. That explanation satisfied him, and luckily he never asked about them again.


We dealt with all that with my fil. The tough thing with him was taking the car away. He burned wood for many yrs, he would load the stove just like he was in his right mind, Mom was still concerned about it so she covered the stove and didn't let him run it anymore. The cool thing with that was the gas company ran natural gas thru there and he/they tied into it and go a new boiler for heat. He passed away not long after, good thing for her as it's a large home and heating with 100% propane would have been very costly.
Sometimes the turns we see for the worse lead to be for the best.


----------



## MustangMike

When my Uncle (up on the Farm) got old, they could not leave him home alone. He would build a roaring hot fire in the parlor stove when it was 90* outside!

I miss him. I would call and say "I'm thinking of coming up for the weekend", I would no sooner get done saying it and he would reply (with his upstate twang) "Well come on up"!!!

Half the time I would later find out they had other plans for the WE, but no one would call me to cancel my trip!

Also, when I got that big deer with the bow, my cousin and I were struggling to drag is out. It was heavy, up hill, through thorns. Then we heard the tractor coming, my Uncle cut the barbed wire so he could get to where we were! Were we happy to see him and that tractor as nighttime was fast approaching! When I asked him why he cut the barbed wire, he just looked at me and replied "we can fix it"!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> When I asked him why he cut the barbed wire, he just looked at me and replied "we can fix it"!!!


Old school common sense.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I searched directions to your place again and it showed a shorter route (this time) taking the Tappan Zee and 287 to 81. Just over 4 hrs, I'll plan to take that route!

After, I plan to visit my Aunt who moved to Glenville a few months ago (from CT). Looks like only about 1/2 hour down the road.

I will also likely take the truck. It has Navigation, Sirius Radio, and will keep the smell of fuel out of the passenger compartment.


----------



## hamish

Took the orange headed one out for a date on the weekend.
Big sky day, still chuckle at 160 watts of solar meeting our needs almost year round, why cant it rain beer?


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> View attachment 767555
> View attachment 767556
> Took the orange headed one out for a date on the weekend.
> Big sky day, still chuckle at 160 watts of solar meeting our needs almost year round, why cant it rain beer?


She's a "hot" first gen girl lol. 
Lools nice out there. Does the government know you can do things that cheap, they might not like it!
Any pictures of the house .


----------



## Be Stihl

Dahmer said:


> Will pray for you and him.



Same here also. I bring my cares and troubles to you guys and would love the chance to return favors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Rainy day with sustained high winds. There will almost certainly be a few more trees to cut on the trails I did yesterday.

Cut my teeth on pex plumbing tonight. Man this is easy. I just need to pick up one more “T” tomorrow and the whole job will be done.

Watching the Patriots destroy the Jets. AWESOME dinner of blood sausage with fried onions n potatoes. And hanging out with the cat.


----------



## chipper1

Saw this guy in town today, I didn't have quite enough lead on him in this picture and there was a car in the one where I led him enough lol.
There was one more row on the back, she was squatting pretty good, look at the tires. Not sure all that is well seasoned .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> Saw this guy in town today, I didn't have quite enough lead on him in this picture and there was a car in the one where I led him enough lol.
> There was one more row on the back, she was squatting pretty good, look at the tires. Not sure all that is well seasoned .
> View attachment 767603


No problem with power steering.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> No problem with power steering.


That's right, even Armstrong power steering would work on there . 
Funny story, when I went to truck driving school(a few yrs ago ) I chose to take my backing test in a truck that didn't have power steering, I didn't want to oversteer, and I didn't.

Hey the mouse trap just went off .


----------



## chipper1

Under the sink fresh, no permit required, yet lol.
My wife sent me a text saying my little one saw a mouse, if she says she saw something you don't question it .
As per normal she was right on the money.
Notice there is still peanut butter/peanut in there on a little better than half of it.
Took me 3 tries to get it set and then get the second picture with it set .
Ready for the next fall mouse .
No antifreeze here!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Steve, I searched directions to your place again and it showed a shorter route (this time) taking the Tappan Zee and 287 to 81. Just over 4 hrs, I'll plan to take that route!
> 
> After, I plan to visit my Aunt who moved to Glenville a few months ago (from CT). Looks like only about 1/2 hour down the road.
> 
> I will also likely take the truck. It has Navigation, Sirius Radio, and will keep the smell of fuel out of the passenger compartment.


Sounds good Mike. Glenville must be close because I see saws for sale there on FB marketplace and I'm set up for a 10 mile radius from East Brtlin.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> And hanging out with the cat.View attachment 767583
> View attachment 767584



Kittens are fun when they're not strong enough to break the skin with teeth or claws so you can rile them up a bit and get away with it. It's also a good time to get them used to you touching their paws, belly and tail. They're different to dogs but cats can be great little companions especially if they're inside cats who have to interact with their humans more of the time - they seem to become a bit more dog-like in their social behaviour. Cowcat Mk2 thinks she is a dog, she'll fetch toys if you throw them and she'll meet you at the door when you come home from work. Sometimes you'll be standing at the window idly looking outside and you'll hear something land on the floor next to you and realise the cat has dropped her toy by your feet and it's time to play. 

Cowcat Mk1 taught the squids important lessons about respecting animals and not being a PITA to them. She'd put up with it for a while then give them a couple of warning flails without the claws but if they kept on provoking her it was on like Donkey Kong. Lessons learned.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Kittens are fun when they're not strong enough to break the skin with teeth or claws so you can rile them up a bit and get away with it. It's also a good time to get them used to you touching their paws, belly and tail. They're different to dogs but cats can be great little companions especially if they're inside cats who have to interact with their humans more of the time - they seem to become a bit more dog-like in their social behaviour. Cowcat Mk2 thinks she is a dog, she'll fetch toys if you throw them and she'll meet you at the door when you come home from work. Sometimes you'll be standing at the window idly looking outside and you'll hear something land on the floor next to you and realise the cat has dropped her toy by your feet and it's time to play.
> 
> Cowcat Mk1 taught the squids important lessons about respecting animals and not being a PITA to them. She'd put up with it for a while then give them a couple of warning flails without the claws but if they kept on provoking her it was on like Donkey Kong. Lessons learned.


This cat is very gentle, she doesn’t use her claws much and doesn’t bite at all. Also is litter box trained already.


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> Sounds good Mike. Glenville must be close because I see saws for sale there on FB marketplace and I'm set up for a 10 mile radius from East Brtlin.


Wonder if the Glenville Inn is still open...Glenville is just a little past Codorus State Park


----------



## LondonNeil

The kitten looks very cute Steve, but did you choose tortoise shell? I've heard they tend to be...a bit...well....psycho.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> The kitten looks very cute Steve, but did you choose tortoise shell? I've heard they tend to be...a bit...well....psycho.


This is technically a calico not a tort. We had to have her because our last cat was a wonderful calico. Except for the new one being a bit darker, they are nearly identical.


----------



## svk

Charlie (2001-2019) top, Joey bottom


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Charlie (2001-2019) top, Joey bottom
> 
> View attachment 767689
> View attachment 767690



sorry to hear about loss of your pet cat, svk. I know the feeling. I like your new addition, Joey.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nothing too earth shattering to post up as to scrounges... well, the ones I got recently anyways... but alas, drop in's continue. curbside service. cost lil more than some wear n tear to shoe soles. camp fire perfect! i'll try to post some stuff soon. I like the liberalness of this thread. well, others, too!  I see even street  racing themes ok... 

but it is a scrounge. oak; ez peazee urban. under arm carry ins.  one of the med sized 'stix' came down and out of the oak tree when I was about oh, 30' from it. wham, bam! it came down with a real vengeance. 'no can stay, look out below... no mercy!' I was quite surprise  at all the racket it made coming down...

camp fire perfect. tween kindling and chunks, splits... I like this stuff. makes good coals for the other bigger stuff...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thot I would get some of this. city not picking up large tree drops. but this all gone next day!  figured I had plenty time to pick n choose. but... nope!


----------



## svk

Well my Husky 130 is supposed to be in the store this evening. 26 days on order lol.


----------



## James Miller

bear1998 said:


> Wonder if the Glenville Inn is still open...Glenville is just a little past Codorus State Park


Less then 10 minutes from my place.


----------



## steved

Cordorus State Park...I've camped there a few.years ago!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> This is technically a calico not a tort. We had to have her because our last cat was a wonderful calico. Except for the new one being a bit darker, they are nearly identical.



I've not heard of calico, what's the difference?


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 are you a rugby fan ? @KiwiBro you're next.


How about a wager, proceeds to the Zogger benefit? USD$50 says the AB's will prevail. You in?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I've not heard of calico, what's the difference?


I had to resort to google. 

Calicos have black/grey, orange, and white. Torts only have black/grey and orange. 

The article did reference the fact that these cats have big personalities.


----------



## LondonNeil

LoL!


----------



## MustangMike

It is amazing that the color of an animals fur can dictate so much … for example:

You will see mostly Black Labs as seeing eye dogs, and occasionally Yellow Labs, but you will never see a Chocolate Lab seeing eye dog, they won't even try to train them!!!


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> It is amazing that the color of an animals fur can dictate so much … for example:
> 
> You will see mostly Black Labs as seeing eye dogs, and occasionally Yellow Labs, but you will never see a Chocolate Lab seeing eye dog, they won't even try to train them!!!


Most chocolate labs I've been around were just stupid dogs...chewing rocks, barking at trees, running headlong into closed doors, etc...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Yes, I’ve never seen a chocolate that wasn’t insane. 

It’s funny because you are right about the service dogs, always blacks. But yellow seem to usually be more mild.

We almost did a rescue on a black lab. Big crazy oaf but very loyal to whoever he felt was his master (me if I was around, he really liked me). The couple we knew were getting a divorce and both were going to end up in small apartments so couldn’t keep it. The gal arranged with the bank so she could keep the house (and the dog).


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thot I would get some of this. city not picking up large tree drops. but this all gone next day!  figured I had plenty time to pick n choose. but... nope!
> 
> View attachment 767693
> View attachment 767694
> View attachment 767695


So they hit the fence .


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> It is amazing that the color of an animals fur can dictate so much … for example:
> 
> You will see mostly Black Labs as seeing eye dogs, and occasionally Yellow Labs, but you will never see a Chocolate Lab seeing eye dog, they won't even try to train them!!!



My brother had a chocolate , he called it Sooner .
I ask why , he said "Cause it sooner chit on the floor than let me know it wanted out ."
His ex girlfriend got that one , he was like  on the outside but was really  inside Lol


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the info on the maples.
> I will sneak down there soon and get some better pictures. Now that I got the trail cleared it won't take long at all to get there.
> Hopefully my flip phone does better this time .
> Just figured out another tree on our property last night when I was looking up info on the maple, its blackberry. Also learned what hornbeam looks like, seen them before but not at our place.
> I learned a few things about trees this week .
> Got a couple cherry trees down at my parents yesterday, getting a pretty good pile of firewood stored up there. Wonder how long I can get away with storing it there lol.
> View attachment 767302


Just realized that my autocorrect messed this up .
It was supposed to read hackberry, not blackberry .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> My brother had a chocolate , he called it Sooner .
> I ask why , he said "Cause it sooner chit on the floor than let me know it wanted out ."
> His ex girlfriend got that one , he was like  on the outside but was really  inside Lol


BIL had one called stupid, you'd have to know him lol.


----------



## svk

My friend rescued a big bull headed yellow lab named Spud. Not exactly the smartest animal. His mother in law fell in love with the dog and after it went on vacation to her house she kept it which was fine with him.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Well my Husky 130 is supposed to be in the store this evening. 26 days on order lol.


Just sucks it took that long Steve. I went into my dealer to pick up a 261 last Tuesday. (they had several on hand for a couple of weeks) but were sold out. They said come in next week and we'll have one for you. I walked in yesterday and there it sat with my name on it.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Just sucks it took that long Steve. I went into my dealer to pick up a 261 last Tuesday. (they had several on hand for a couple of weeks) but were sold out. They said come in next week and we'll have one for you. I walked in yesterday and there it sat with my name one it.


Very nice!


----------



## svk

Forgot to post yesterday.

Since I was already in the plumbing mood with my PEX project I replaced all of the seals in the guest cabin water drains and shut offs. The place was built in the late 50’s and I doubt these have ever been replaced.

The gas man came and filled up my tank. Took 825 gallons to fill since I was almost empty. Hoping to make it for a full year as we’ll start burning wood in a few weeks once it cools off. With the indoor boiler it's not worth it to burn till temps stay below 35 degrees.






Joey takes a rest in her bed


Hooking the new service into the old that feeds the two sinks. Love the shark bite fittings.


----------



## MustangMike

Man … all the plumbing skills I learned … now worth $0!!!


----------



## svk

Wife woke me up this morning. No good morning just was greeted to “the furnace isn’t working”. 

Sure enough I had shut off the gas boiler last spring and was operating the electric boiler as needed. I had shut that off last night once the tank was refilled and forgot to light the pilot on the gas. 

We’re just about up to temp now.


----------



## blades

Keep an Eye on those shark bite fittings I had one blow out on a hot water line , what a mess.


----------



## svk

blades said:


> Keep an Eye on those shark bite fittings I had one blow out on a hot water line , what a mess.


It sounds as though the QC of PEX components has improved over the years. But all of my sharkbites are in open areas so any dripping would be noticed quickly.


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> She's a "hot" first gen girl lol.
> Lools nice out there. Does the government know you can do things that cheap, they might not like it!
> Any pictures of the house .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Was wondering about putting an 8 pin on a 590. Anybody tried this? Also I’m running standard Echo bar so dl is 70, wondering if a 72 dl will work with the8 pin.


----------



## panolo

hamish said:


> View attachment 767921



Just a cabin or full time living? What do you do for income?


----------



## hamish

panolo said:


> Just a cabin or full time living? What do you do for income?


Full timer, and I work to support all the people on welfare 
I run my own shop fixing mainly ***, but darn near anything.


----------



## panolo

hamish said:


> Full timer, and I work to support all the people on welfare
> I run my own shop fixing mainly ***, but darn near anything.



Cool! Can't say that I'm not jealous. Guessing it's pretty quiet out there.


----------



## MustangMike

I've had a Browning reproduction of the Model 95 Winchester (made in Japan) in my gun cabinet for about 35 years now, but today is the first time I have shot it.

The open sights on this thing are a little weird, and I was not sure of the proper sight picture. After two sight in shots, I kinda figured it out and put the next 4 shots in 4.5" at 100 yds.

On the plus side, the gun holds well, has a good trigger (and no tang safety like the new stuff) and a smooth action. Although the Japanese production guns were "frowned" upon, the quality of the gun seems to be quite good.

I plan to have a peep sight installed (has to be drilled and tapped) and install sling swivels and it should be a decent hunting rifle.

My Uncle always used to hunt with a Model 95 in 30-40 Krag, and my Aunt had an original 95 in 30-06 that had been done over by Griffin and Howe and was gorgeous, so this thing has some sentimental value to me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I plan to have a peep sight installed


When I helped my buddy in his shop that he closed 2 years ago, people would come in asking about a different open sight and when you mentioned a peep sight they looked at you like you had 2 heads, no idea. Tell them it was an “accurate” ghost ring sight and they got right on board.


----------



## MustangMike

I wanted to install it on my Model 71, but that gun is original, and he won't do it! (says he will not drill and tap an original).

Maybe just as well, the Mdl 95 has a better trigger.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I wanted to install it on my Model 71, but that gun is original, and he won't do it! (says he will not drill and tap an original).
> 
> Maybe just as well, the Mdl 95 has a better trigger.


You’ld
be surprised how many lever action rifles were rendered almost worthless because of side mounted scopes.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are keeping it, and hunting with it, that don't matter!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

But since they were brought into the shop to either trade in or sell outright the value greatly depreciated.


----------



## svk

Well I got the call that my 130 is finally in. 27 days later lol. They definitely won’t get any more business from me.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Well I got the call that my 130 is finally in. 27 days later lol. They definitely won’t get any more business from me.


That month wait doesn’t come off the warranty does it?


----------



## cornfused

MustangMike said:


> I've had a Browning reproduction of the Model 95 Winchester (made in Japan) in my gun cabinet for about 35 years now, but today is the first time I have shot it.
> 
> The open sights on this thing are a little weird, and I was not sure of the proper sight picture. After two sight in shots, I kinda figured it out and put the next 4 shots in 4.5" at 100 yds.
> 
> On the plus side, the gun holds well, has a good trigger (and no tang safety like the new stuff) and a smooth action. Although the Japanese production guns were "frowned" upon, the quality of the gun seems to be quite good.
> 
> I plan to have a peep sight installed (has to be drilled and tapped) and install sling swivels and it should be a decent hunting rifle.
> 
> My Uncle always used to hunt with a Model 95 in 30-40 Krag, and my Aunt had an original 95 in 30-06 that had been done over by Griffin and Howe and was gorgeous, so this thing has some sentimental value to me.


The Japanese reproduction rifles are of extremely good quality!! I own one original 1895 and one reproduction & prefer the repro. Both are 30-06.


----------



## Levi of the North

Probably got enough ash here to survive the winter. Will want to split some extra for buffer, but I've got to cut wood for the neighbour and my grandfather too.


----------



## JustJeff

First fire of the season. It will just be an itty bitty one lest I cook us out of here! Manitoba maple or box elder to start.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I’ve been burning for a week, only refill the furnace one time and that’s enough but this is the earliest I’ve ever burned. I think!


----------



## hamish

But burning season is September till May!
Then comes the little season from June to August


----------



## md1486

Been burning morning fire here since beginning of october. Low 30’s expected tonight


----------



## Logger nate

Wife made some more fire starters today. Wax and lint in egg carton
Then cut sections apart. Works great, makes house smell good too


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Wife made some more fire starters today. Wax and lint in egg cartonView attachment 768024
> Then cut sections apart. Works great, makes house smell good too View attachment 768025


I usually use a couple ounces of gas. Eyebrows usually grow back by first of May.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> I usually use a couple ounces of gas. Eyebrows usually grow back by first of May.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> View attachment 767921


That's nice.
I have a shed that I built with the intention of one day converting to a little place like that.
What is the little building to the right.
I've had quite a few fires here, last weekend I had a small fire the whole weekend. Tomorrow the high is only 48, same temp it is here right now. Supposed to be in the 30's friday morning. 
Got a lot done here today, blue skies and 56 out .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike!!! Don’t you dare butcher the .348!! That gun is GORGEOUS!!!

This guy better tastefully install that peep sight!! Are you gonna start bringing that as your back up rifle? Two 06’s??? Hank used to bring two 30-40’s?? The 95 and that Krag Jorgensen


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’m even thinking about buying my old HOWA back from Rich. That way I bring that same caliber everywhere. But that .35whelen is a sweet backup rifle....


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> It is amazing that the color of an animals fur can dictate so much … for example:
> 
> You will see mostly Black Labs as seeing eye dogs, and occasionally Yellow Labs, but you will never see a Chocolate Lab seeing eye dog, they won't even try to train them!!!



Had no idea but now that you say it i can make the connection. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

I finally finished splitting all my white oak. I also got 2 huge buckets split, one white oak and some cherry and ash scraps from the cookie cutting area, and one large wheelbarrow load for this years wood. I also have a couple wire bins that I can burn this yr in the shoulder season that are filled with mainly odds.
Hopefully I can start on next years wood soon. I have a bunch of wood to deliver now which may slow my progress, but I'm going to try to get it done before the new year, it's a good goal anyway.
This load was about 90% locust and the rest is cherry.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> That month wait doesn’t come off the warranty does it?


Doesn’t matter. It will have a muffler mod and timing advance as soon as I test run it to make sure everything works.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Doesn’t matter. It will have a muffler mod and timing advance as soon as I test run it to make sure everything works.


I just did that 291 for my buddy last week and he got back to me Monday and said it was like a totally different saw and now he regrets not letting me work on it because the warranty wasn’t expired.


----------



## Logger nate

No wonder I can’t find any deer their all in the neighbors yard, lol


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> I just did that 291 for my buddy last week and he got back to me Monday and said it was like a totally different saw and now he regrets not letting me work on it because the warranty wasn’t expired.


I’d say the chance of having any issue with a standard carb saw during warranty is pretty low. 

I’m excited to try it out. Going to do an advance on my 142 at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Not sure if I’m watching the Astros or Steelers play tonight. Imagine being able to screw up that much and get paid millions, screw up that much in a factory and you wouldn’t make it past your probationary time.


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> That's nice.
> I have a shed that I built with the intention of one day converting to a little place like that.
> What is the little building to the right.
> I've had quite a few fires here, last weekend I had a small fire the whole weekend. Tomorrow the high is only 48, same temp it is here right now. Supposed to be in the 30's friday morning.
> Got a lot done here today, blue skies and 56 out .


The little ranch is just a catch all lil shed, keeps the saws, generator, tools, and ooops I burnt the bigger ranch kinda gear,a place to keep the rain off yer head as you watch the bigger fire.


----------



## Cowboy254

steved said:


> Most chocolate labs I've been around were just stupid dogs...chewing rocks, barking at trees, running headlong into closed doors, etc...



That sounds like me staggering home from a big night at the pub.


----------



## MustangMike

That is funny Nate. I remember talking to a Game Warden several years back, and I was complaining about not seeing as many deer as I used to see.

He replied "Years ago people were allowed to let their dogs run free, and hunters went into the woods and hunted deer". "Now, all the dogs are inside or on leashes, and when the hunters go into the woods the deer go into peoples yards, they know the dogs can't get them, even when they bark at them".

I fear it is all too true!!! That, and all the people illegally baiting because they see it on TV!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I had 2 MS 460s come in today … they belong to a local Firewood seller. Both needed tune ups (air filter, plug, fuel filter) and one also needed a little carb adjustment.

The owner was tickled pink, he though both saws had more serious problems. It was obvious they had been "ridden hard and put away wet", but those 460s are tough saws.

Then my local Tree Guy brings me two more saws … both with muffler problems. The MS 440 was run till the muffler fell completely off, the two bottom bolts which I had lock tighted still in place with the thin piece of metal remaining between them … the a MS 660 with a rattling loose muffler. Don't know what the heck his guys are doing to these saws!!! Maybe they press the muffler against the tree when they run them??? I can't figure it out!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike!!! Don’t you dare butcher the .348!! That gun is GORGEOUS!!!



It would be even more gorgeous if I could hunt with it again!


----------



## Erik B

Logger nate said:


> Wife made some more fire starters today. Wax and lint in egg cartonView attachment 768024
> Then cut sections apart. Works great, makes house smell good too View attachment 768025


I have been doing the same thing. They get a fire going fast.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> That is funny Nate. I remember talking to a Game Warden several years back, and I was complaining about not seeing as many deer as I used to see.
> 
> He replied "Years ago people were allowed to let their dogs run free, and hunters went into the woods and hunted deer". "Now, all the dogs are inside or on leashes, and when the hunters go into the woods the deer go into peoples yards, they know the dogs can't get them, even when they bark at them".
> 
> I fear it is all too true!!! That, and all the people illegally baiting because they see it on TV!!!


We've noted there just aren't hunters in the field these days...we used to see the road to our property lined with cars and hunters in the woods all day long. Last season I saw a total of three guys...the deer have no reason to move because nobody is pushing them.

We used to have at least a dozen calls for permission to hunt our property, haven't had a call in ten years.

There are more people bear hunting these days than hunting deer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

cornfused said:


> The Japanese reproduction rifles are of extremely good quality!! I own one original 1895 and one reproduction & prefer the repro. Both are 30-06.


Most big manufacturers went to Japan at one point or another...some of the best hunting rifles are Japanese. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> The little ranch is just a catch all lil shed, keeps the saws, generator, tools, and ooops I burnt the bigger ranch kinda gear,a place to keep the rain off yer head as you watch the bigger fire.


That's cool. I was talking about the little thing in the front detached from the house, looks like a blue chep pallet sticking out of it, is that what you were talking about.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> That sounds like me staggering home from a big night at the pub.


Don't forget making the chainsaw sounds!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I had 2 MS 460s come in today … they belong to a local Firewood seller. Both needed tune ups (air filter, plug, fuel filter) and one also needed a little carb adjustment.
> 
> The owner was tickled pink, he though both saws had more serious problems. It was obvious they had been "ridden hard and put away wet", but those 460s are tough saws.
> 
> Then my local Tree Guy brings me two more saws … both with muffler problems. The MS 440 was run till the muffler fell completely off, the two bottom bolts which I had lock tighted still in place with the thin piece of metal remaining between them … the a MS 660 with a rattling loose muffler. Don't know what the heck his guys are doing to these saws!!! Maybe they press the muffler against the tree when they run them??? I can't figure it out!


Those 460's are beauty saws, to bad they don't have an angled top handle and better anti vibe. I don'y care so much about the air filtration issues because the saws just keep going regardless lol. I remember the first one I owned looked like a piece of junk, I bought it for like 350 in NW Indiana, it was a strong saw. Stock they push almost 180 psi, lots of torque, way more than the 440 in stock form although they weigh a bit more too.
Maybe they're running them like they're huskys with all those bolts coming out lol.
I'd like to see their chains.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Most big manufacturers went to Japan at one point or another...some of the best hunting rifles are Japanese.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like my Jap products . I've never knowingly owned a Japanese gun though, not that I'm against it, just didn't realize they made many.
Maybe you guys will remind me of some now though, seems we forget a thing or two through the yrs .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> No wonder I can’t find any deer their all in the neighbors yard, lolView attachment 768042


Hey Nate.
The good thing is you won't have to go far to get one, also it will be easy to "drag out".


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I like my Jap products . I've never knowingly owned a Japanese gun though, not that I'm against it, just didn't realize they made many.
> Maybe you guys will remind me of some now though, seems we forget a thing or two through the yrs .


I buy my guns to use. I have bought a few to collect and then sold them later only to find out they weren't worth what they were supposed to be anyhow. So they all get used. I do not care where they are made as long as they function safely.

I had a Ruger #3 that was a very accurate gun despite the short barrel. Smoothest trigger pull ever. But the tang safety would constantly flip if I carried the gun on a sling while wearing a hunting jacket. The safety functioned with normal pressure but I just do not get how it would flip with a coat. But I sold it as I did not want that happening.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I buy my guns to use. I have bought a few to collect and then sold them later only to find out they weren't worth what they were supposed to be anyhow. So they all get used. I do not care where they are made as long as they function safely.
> 
> I had a Ruger #3 that was a very accurate gun despite the short barrel. Smoothest trigger pull ever. But the tang safety would constantly flip if I carried the gun on a sling while wearing a hunting jacket. The safety functioned with normal pressure but I just do not get how it would flip with a coat. But I sold it as I did not want that happening.


Doesn't sound like one I'd want on my side either, there are enough surprises in life.
Was thinking about you this morning when I saw this in my feed.
10.4lbs and 2 hp .


----------



## MustangMike

I think all the Winchester lever guns they now sell (about 5 or 6 models) are made in Japan, and none of them are cheap!


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Doesn't sound like one I'd want on my side either, there are enough surprises in life.
> Was thinking about you this morning when I saw this in my feed.
> 10.4lbs and 2 hp .




small can be good. ms180 31.7cc, 1.9 bhp, 10.7lbs with bar and chain


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Got my new saw today. Since it hasn’t been run I’m going to leave it that way and send it to Carl for porting in the spring.


----------



## LondonNeil

that looks very nice.


----------



## JustJeff

Dahmer said:


> Got my new saw today. Since it hasn’t been run I’m going to leave it that way and send it to Carl for porting in the spring.View attachment 768148


That's the biggest one we can get in Canada. The 7910 isn't offered here. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> small can be good. ms180 31.7cc, 1.9 bhp, 10.7lbs with bar and chain


Trust me I'm not opposed to light saws I have quite a few saws under 50cc and I like them a lot.
I like my little saws, just like a little better power to weight ratio. The price point is nice on a 180 though for what you get.
Little saws can do a lot of work and they typically add to my productivity by keeping me working longer so I'm not afraid to pay the higher dollars these saws command. I may actually buy another 200 rear handle if I can work everything out. 
Took this box elder down a couple weeks ago with the ms200 rear handle, she also limbed it out and bucked it up. I've ran at least 6-7 tanks thru the ms201 rear handle in the last 30 days too. 
Did you miss the videos of the 200 and 201 I posted not long ago?


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Got my new saw today. Since it hasn’t been run I’m going to leave it that way and send it to Carl for porting in the spring.View attachment 768148


Sweet.
Bring it to Steves and let it rip with the new 261 .


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has a MS241 and loves it … compliments his MS460.

My favorite lite saw is my MMWS MS261 Ver II. Even though my 462 is very light for it's size, when I pick up the 261 after using it, it feels like a feather! Cuts real well too.

You going to Steve's??? It will be there!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My brother has a MS241 and loves it … compliments his MS460.
> 
> My favorite lite saw is my MMWS MS261 Ver II. Even though my 462 is very light for it's weight, when I pick up the 261 after using it, it feels like a feather! Cuts real well too.
> 
> You going to Steve's??? It will be there!


My ported 241 is a great running saw, I've had others as well and never had a single problem with them. One day I left my 201 rear handle at home on accident on an invasive job(read lots of small cuts and tossing brush), after multiple tanks thru the 241 much of it overhead I was really missing that little baby saw. My 261 vs2 has a muffler mod and is a great saw, I was surprised that it didn't have more grunt and it didn't feel lighter, I sold the first one I had after having it for two weeks. The 550 mk1 late model handles better to me and it feels just as light, but not everyone likes the outboard clutch. The 462 is a crazy light saw, I've never ran one, but I'm sure it won't be long. They say the 462 is 6hp, do you think it is, that's the same as a 660!

I don't think I'll make it. I'll be about 1.5hrs closer than our place at the inlaws. I'd really like to meet everyone in person, not this yr though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

today's scrounge was much like yesterday's. carry in. but not quite as heavy. did a lil brief time as a walking staff... then straight into today's camp fire!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Man … all the plumbing skills I learned … now worth $0!!!


You can't find standard fittings anymore either. I went to 3 plumbing shops looking for 1/2 to 3/8 barbed adaptors and was told they don't stock anything but per. Had to dig through the ancient spare parts bin at work to find them.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I buy my guns to use. I have bought a few to collect and then sold them later only to find out they weren't worth what they were supposed to be anyhow. So they all get used. I do not care where they are made as long as they function safely.
> 
> I had a Ruger #3 that was a very accurate gun despite the short barrel. Smoothest trigger pull ever. But the tang safety would constantly flip if I carried the gun on a sling while wearing a hunting jacket. The safety functioned with normal pressure but I just do not get how it would flip with a coat. But I sold it as I did not want that happening.


I had a holster that would flip the safety off on my 1911. It went in the trash. Bothered me more do to poor design then the fact the safety was off when I pulled the gun up.


----------



## MustangMike

6 Hp is the same rating as a 461, not a 660, and yes I believe the 462 has it. The 461 may have some addl low end grunt due to the addl displacement, but it is easy to keep the 462 in it's zone (no sudden stops), and it cuts real well when it's in there!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> Got my new saw today. Since it hasn’t been run I’m going to leave it that way and send it to Carl for porting in the spring.View attachment 768148


When did Makita start making vaccuum cleaners?


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Got my new saw today. Since it hasn’t been run I’m going to leave it that way and send it to Carl for porting in the spring.View attachment 768148


You’re really going to like it after that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Forgot to post yesterday. Since I was already in the plumbing mood with my PEX project I replaced all of the seals in the guest cabin water drains and shut offs. The place was built in the late 50’s and I doubt these have ever been replaced. The gas man came and filled up my tank. Took 825 gallons to fill since I was almost empty. Hoping to make it for a full year as we’ll start burning wood in a few weeks once it cools off. With the indoor boiler it's not worth it to burn till temps stay below 35 degrees. Hooking the new service into the old that feeds the two sinks. Love the shark bite fittings. View attachment 767867



some nice copper work there SVK! glad to see Joey _snug as a bug in a rug_ in new home with youse alls...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Wife woke me up this morning. No good morning just was greeted to *“the furnace isn’t working”.* Sure enough I had shut off the gas boiler last spring and was operating the electric boiler as needed. I had shut that off last night once the tank was refilled and forgot to light the pilot on the gas. We’re just about up to temp now.





details! lol...

ah-h heat....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> View attachment 767921



great pix there h - those clear blue skies make all that snow work perfect! well, imo...

I can feel the chill even from here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> *Full timer,* and I work to support all the people on welfare
> I run my own shop fixing mainly ***, but darn near anything.



imo - nice cabin, nice setting! full-on pioneer like!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> *I’ve been burning for a week*, only refill the furnace one time and that’s enough but this is the earliest I’ve ever burned. I think!



I've been burning all year long!

[lol; sorry, couldn't resist~]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> *Wife made some more fire starters today. Wax and lint in egg carton*View attachment 768024
> Then cut sections apart. Works great, makes house smell good too View attachment 768025



interesting! I keep _fire starters,_ too. keep after washing once thawed all the meats stuff wrapped up in butcher paper, etc. that, pine needles, kindling pine or cedar or both, kitchen wood... pretty much my std routine. normally works great, but sometimes I get cold starts. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's nice. *I have a shed that I built with the intention of one day converting to a little place like that*. What is the little building to the right. I've had quite a few fires here, last weekend I had a small fire the whole weekend. Tomorrow the high is only 48, same temp it is here right now. Supposed to be in the 30's friday morning. Got a lot done here today, blue skies and 56 out .



a _he shed_!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> *No wonder I can’t find any deer their all in the neighbors yard, lol*View attachment 768042



omg! sure 'nuff are!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Not sure if I’m watching the Astros or Steelers play tonight. *Imagine being able to screw up that much and get paid millions,* screw up that much in a factory and you wouldn’t make it past your probationary time.



hi D -

he** of a score by bottom of 9th! hope #3 goes better for the 'stros!! the stats are in their favor. of WS teams going on road with 2-0 game loss... 10 out of 13 won the series. we'll see. they got a bit out played, for sure... but cannot discount Altuve and how they got into the WS in the first place!

still... only  counts! this tain't horseshoes... lol

town here is all  for the Astros... even can rent a B&B condo all Astro'd out!!! lol


----------



## siouxindian

James Miller said:


> I had a holster that would flip the safety off on my 1911. It went in the trash. Bothered me more do to poor design then the fact the safety was off when I pulled the gun up.


i like the glock safety trigger


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *That sounds like me staggering home from a big night at the pub*.



'bar'... for those who might not know... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That is funny Nate. I remember talking to a Game Warden several years back, and I was complaining about not seeing as many deer as I used to see. He replied "Years ago people were allowed to let their dogs run free, and hunters went into the woods and hunted deer". "Now, all the dogs are inside or on leashes, and when the hunters go into the woods the deer go into peoples yards, they know the dogs can't get them, even when they bark at them". I fear it is all too true!!! That, *and all the people illegally baiting because they see it on TV*!!!



hi MM - tv or not, my take, too! that's how 'they' hunt down here... salt the immediate area daily with a feeder... then sit in a blind and take pot shots! sucker shots I call them!

imo, that is not deer hunting! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I think all *the Winchester lever guns* they now sell (about 5 or 6 models) are made in Japan, and none of them are cheap!



always liked those rifles!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Trust me I'm not opposed to light saws I have quite a few saws under 50cc and I like them a lot.
> I like my little saws, just like a little better power to weight ratio. The price point is nice on a 180 though for what you get.
> *Little saws can do a lot of work and they typically add to my productivity* by keeping me working longer so I'm not afraid to pay the higher dollars these saws command. I may actually buy another 200 rear handle if I can work everything out. View attachment 768213
> View attachment 768214
> View attachment 768215



all my saws are *big saws!* lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, rains have let up some and  done. headed out to chase some parts for my *Red Head Special* modded 5 hp mower project engine... enjoyed all the scrounging pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> *I had a holster that would flip the safety off on my 1911.* It went in the trash. Bothered me more do to poor design then the fact the safety was off when I pulled the gun up.



great piece! my big gun carry pistol!  for obvious reasons...

a weapon design of significant historical importance!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> 6 Hp is the same rating as a 461, not a 660, and yes I believe the 462 has it. The 461 may have some addl low end grunt due to the addl displacement, but it is easy to keep the 462 in it's zone (no sudden stops), and it cuts real well when it's in there!


My bad , I knew that .
That's good to hear, I look forward to running one.
Enjoyed watching all tree monkeys videos of his progress on them, they sure look good ported.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a _he shed_!


Certainly ain't a she shed, she shed, by the she shore . All the ladies like it though lol.
I been raising the grade up in front of it. I plan on raising the shed too, which will be a bit of work, hopefully I can get it done soon. It needs to be raised around a ft, I'm planning on using scrounged black locust sections to lift it from each side and for the new legs it will be standing on.
There's where the grade is before I added 10 more buckets last night, I'm over 50 buckets now.


----------



## U&A

Man I love this stuff more and more every day. Black locus, Bucked beginning of year just split 10 minutes ago and it could go right in. Though I will mix the stuff in with something a bit dryer







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> Man I love this stuff more and more every day. Black locus, Bucked beginning of year just split 10 minutes ago and it could go right in. Though I will mix the stuff in with something a bit dryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



61% !! Might stihl be a bit moist


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I've been burning all year long!
> 
> [lol; sorry, couldn't resist~]


You know, they do make a cream for that.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> 61% !! Might stihl be a bit moist



LMFAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Is this better [emoji2957]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike, recognize this beauty???


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> LMFAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Is this better [emoji2957]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I figured thats how he'd read it down under anyway lol.
I have plenty of locust dead standing on our property and the neighbors, I call it my vertical wood piles. I've said it before, but I'll say it again, its nice to go out in Jan or Feb and drop one and buck it up and split it right there then haul it in the house to burn. Its nice to skip stacking it . I threw a nice 6" stick in the stove today along with a couple splits of cherry, it was up to 76 in no time at all, we left the house right after so it will be nice when we get back.

Do you have plenty wood for winter now.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I figured thats how he'd read it down under anyway lol.
> I have plenty of locust dead standing on our property and the neighbors, I call it my vertical wood piles. I've said it before, but I'll say it again, its nice to go out in Jan or Feb and drop one and buck it up and split it right there then haul it in the house to burn. Its nice to skip stacking it . I threw a nice 6" stick in the stove today along with a couple splits of cherry, it was up to 76 in no time at all, we left the house right after so it will be nice when we get back.
> 
> Do you have plenty wood for winter now.



We will see. 

This is the first year I’m using wood from my holz hausen piles and iv roughly estimated that i have 6+ cord for this winter. should be ok but we had to start a bit early this year and it is predicted to be a colder snowier winter here in Michigan. 

I just happened to be splitting and saw a handful of black locust rounds amongst the pile. Decided to check the moisture content by my surprise they ended up in the wood box by the back door. We are only burning at night and a small fire in the moring right now. Split enough for a good 1.5 weeks of burning. 



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting! I keep _fire starters,_ too. keep after washing once thawed all the meats stuff wrapped up in butcher paper, etc. that, pine needles, kindling pine or cedar or both, kitchen wood... pretty much my std routine. normally works great, but sometimes I get cold starts. lol



I use “top down” method and news paper. Anyone else use top down?

I actually found out that the paper they use to separate stainless steel sheets from our suppliers at work burns extremely well. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> We will see.
> 
> This is the first year I’m using wood from my holz hausen piles and iv roughly estimated that i have 6+ cord for this winter. should be ok but we had to start a bit early this year and it is predicted to be a colder snowier winter here in Michigan.
> 
> I just happened to be splitting and saw a handful of black locust rounds amongst the pile. Decided to check the moisture content by my surprise they ended up in the wood box by the back door. We are only burning at night and a small fire in the moring right now. Split enough for a good 1.5 weeks of burning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Sounds like you should be good depending on how much you normally use in a yr.
I'm expecting more cold and snow this yr since last yr was pretty mild as was this summer.
We don't use the furnace so we start burning early, then end up using the ac many yrs. I leave the ac its in(window units) as it helps cool it down a bit quicker in the shoulder and I can burn hotter fires. Besides who really wants to move those things around , but after doing a bunch of fall firewood chores I'm felling a bit more and have no problem hauling them into the basement .


U&A said:


> I use “top down” method and news paper. Anyone else use top down?
> 
> I actually found out that the paper they use to separate stainless steel sheets from our suppliers at work burns extremely well.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Top down with either paper or noodles .


----------



## Cowboy254

After a warmish week we're burning here again today. Snow up on the hills and our cricket match eventually called off after several rain delays. Scrounged peppermint from next door in there atm.




I'm going to wait until I'm sure we're all done burning before I bother cleaning up the heater.


----------



## LondonNeil

Swing low, sweet chariot! Well played kiwibro.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hopefully it will make for all the crap your nation has/will go through for the few years.


----------



## JustJeff

Just doing small fires morning and evening. This morning I'm warming the place up with some balsam fir that has been split and stacked 2 seasons as per svk's instruction. My first plan was to just burn that crap in campfires but I'm liking it popping away in the stove. Frost on the grass this morning and my truck awaits a brake job that I'm not looking forward to because I can't fit it all the way in the garage due to too much shstuff in there! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Im tellin ya. For guys like me that cut wood for heat and personal use....... for the love of god get saws that will make you smile[emoji16]. This 385XP is so FUN! 

Hope you fellas have nice weather and are enjoying our beloved shared hobby of wood cutting. [emoji1303][emoji1303] be safe and have fun!







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea my 395 is a monster but really only good for bucking/noodling. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs so slingin a 395 over my head really isnt an option


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like you should be good depending on how much you normally use in a yr.
> I'm expecting more cold and snow this yr since last yr was pretty mild as was this summer.
> We don't use the furnace so we start burning early, then end up using the ac many yrs. I leave the ac its in(window units) as it helps cool it down a bit quicker in the shoulder and I can burn hotter fires. Besides who really wants to move those things around , but after doing a bunch of fall firewood chores I'm felling a bit more and have no problem hauling them into the basement .
> 
> Top down with either paper or noodles .



Will definitely be good now because I forgot I had about 3/4 cord of oak from a dead tree that has been bucked for 2 years. Iv got about 7 cords now[emoji847]

Last year we only used about 5 1/2 so I’m definitely good
Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Swing low, sweet chariot! Well played kiwibro.


The first half was the best rugby I have ever seen England play. It was a masterclass and the AB's were schooled. A thoroughly deserved win. If they play like that in the final, the world cup is theirs.


----------



## JustJeff

Was working on front brakes on my eff one fiddy. Caliper seized during our Florida trip so the front left was pooched. Got 2 wrong calipers from the parts store and managed to get the bad side swapped out before the store closed. Do the other side next week I guess. Really like the Cooper winter boots. 5 winters on these and still 7mm or 9/32 of tread left so good for one more I reckon. Getting cool out so probably burn some more balsam fir tonight.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

SCORE!!!! Big time!! I only have 3 or 4 trees left on the Willow projects (half mile long clear cut of a willow row for a farmer). Been looking for a new willow patch. Today with not much to do except working splitting/stacking I decided to cruise a couple place I had given up on in the past. Second one, people at home so stopped. Yay. Locust as far as on can see and they "hate locust". Bit far, 23 miles but that is only a few miles farther than the willow patch and it is real wood!

I just dried out and put away the saws for the winter but we have a least a week of good weather. Saws are coming out of slumber and I'll be off cutting *BLACK LOCUST! *in the morning


----------



## LondonNeil

sweet!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Im tellin ya. For guys like me that cut wood for heat and personal use....... for the love of god get saws that will make you smile[emoji16]. This 385XP is so FUN!
> 
> Hope you fellas have nice weather and are enjoying our beloved shared hobby of wood cutting. [emoji1303][emoji1303] be safe and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thats what I say too, but equipment you enjoy using and your much more likely to do the jobs, even the ones you dont like.


U&A said:


> Will definitely be good now because I forgot I had about 3/4 cord of oak from a dead tree that has been bucked for 2 years. Iv got about 7 cords now[emoji847]
> 
> Last year we only used about 5 1/2 so I’m definitely good
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thats great to hear.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> SCORE!!!! Big time!! I only have 3 or 4 trees left on the Willow projects (half mile long clear cut of a willow row for a farmer). Been looking for a new willow patch. Today with not much to do except working splitting/stacking I decided to cruise a couple place I had given up on in the past. Second one, people at home so stopped. Yay. Locust as far as on can see and they "hate locust". Bit far, 23 miles but that is only a few miles farther than the willow patch and it is real wood!
> 
> I just dried out and put away the saws for the winter but we have a least a week of good weather. Saws are coming out of slumber and I'll be off cutting *BLACK LOCUST! *in the morning


Great news.


----------



## chipper1

Just got home about an hr ago and the house was at 60, we were gone last night and today. I got a starter fire going and once that was getting down good I put a 7" round right on the bottom and a couple white oak splits on either side and one on top, the stove is full. I let it run wide open for half hr and I just shut it down, the stove was up to about 475, just went and looked and it's up to 525 already (it literally been 5 mins). We'll see what it looks like in the morning, or when I wake up feeling it getting colder rather than warmer.
Shut down at 11:30.


Looks like it went up another 50 since I was typing, the stove was cold so once it gets going it warms up pretty fast.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Certainly ain't a she shed, she shed, by the she shore . All the ladies like it though lol.
> I been raising the grade up in front of it. I plan on raising the shed too, which will be a bit of work, hopefully I can get it done soon. It needs to be raised around a ft, I'm planning on using scrounged black locust sections to lift it from each side and for the new legs it will be standing on.
> There's where the grade is before I added 10 more buckets last night, I'm over 50 buckets now.
> View attachment 768410
> View attachment 768411


I like the tree going through the porch roof on your man shed.


U&A said:


> Im tellin ya. For guys like me that cut wood for heat and personal use....... for the love of god get saws that will make you smile[emoji16]. This 385XP is so FUN!
> 
> Hope you fellas have nice weather and are enjoying our beloved shared hobby of wood cutting. [emoji1303][emoji1303] be safe and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I agree. Wish I would have kept the 385 I had some times, sure was a nice saw. The ported 7900 and 562 keeps a smile on my face though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> I like the tree going through the porch roof on your man shed.
> 
> I agree. Wish I would have kept the 385 I had some times, sure was a nice saw. The ported 7900 and 562 keeps a smile on my face though.


I ran @psuiewalsh ported 7900 today, thinking I may need to get that done to mine.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I like the tree going through the porch roof on your man shed.


Thanks, it wasn't that big when I built it. 
I may take it out when I raise it up, or at least move the shed a bit so it's not rubbing on the rafter, I'm still debating. I need to make my mind up as it's probably all going to happen at once when I'm not really planning on it, but I get a crazy moment and just get it done, funny how that happens.
I also need to make a diverter for water as it's caused some damage to the white oak porch. I will also be cutting the 3 large support post and putting them up on the porch since the bottoms are rotting, they are soft wood, the porch front will change a little and be done with more white oak that will run continuously across the front so it rots slower. Hopefully the new grade will help slow the rating as well.


----------



## Logger nate

Feel pretty blessed, found some dead standing tamarack that I could drive to!
landed on an old log and top bounced up on a stump after it hit the ground so the whole tree was off the ground
cut 3 loads with same chain, getting spoiled, lol.
No block left behind 

And almost flat ground! Best find this year, maybe ever for me. Oh and hardly any limbs.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> I ran @psuiewalsh ported 7900 today, thinking I may need to get that done to mine.


Saw this in an old thread the other day


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Feel pretty blessed, found some dead standing tamarack that I could drive to!View attachment 768768
> landed on an old log and top bounced up on a stump after it hit the ground so the whole tree was off the groundView attachment 768767
> cut 3 loads with same chain, getting spoiled, lol.View attachment 768771
> No block left behind View attachment 768774
> View attachment 768775
> And almost flat ground! Best find this year, maybe ever for me. Oh and hardly any limbs.



What? No cardboard down in the bed of the truck?? You've changed, man. 

Great pics as always.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Great news.




For sure!! I even sharped the 361 and 441, brought the F150 around and loaded it with the tools this afternoon. Gonna feel god cutting some real fire wood. Debating whether to to tell 'Tom" about it. He is my retired dentist from the old days but looks like death warmed over, skin and bones. I'd prefer to keep this score to myself. He was here yesterday asking for a source. I shouild tell him about it but he could have found it himself just by driving around looking just like I do.


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike I mean F150 Mike  showed up at our GTG yesterday with some great saws.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Dahmer said:


> I ran @psuiewalsh ported 7900 today, thinking I may need to get that done to mine.


@mdavlee ported it for me. I think that was a saw I got from @luckydad. Mike (t4driller); had a 7910 that he did that was probaly turning close to 15k also yesterday.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Also @Poleman did the carb for the 7900.


----------



## LondonNeil

So Mike, how man of those were German and How many Chinese? I presume all the Chinese ones had upgraded P and C's and perhaps more?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> Feel pretty blessed, found some dead standing tamarack that I could drive to!View attachment 768768
> landed on an old log and top bounced up on a stump after it hit the ground so the whole tree was off the groundView attachment 768767
> cut 3 loads with same chain, getting spoiled, lol.View attachment 768771
> No block left behind View attachment 768774
> View attachment 768775
> And almost flat ground! Best find this year, maybe ever for me. Oh and hardly any limbs.


A certified scrounge, even fills the cab.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> So Mike, how man of those were German and How many Chinese? I presume all the Chinese ones had upgraded P and C's and perhaps more?



The two MS 660s were all Asian (except for the Piston Pin Bearings). They both have ported Cross cylinders on them. One of the 440/460 Hybrids also has Asain cases, etc (OEM crank, P+C).

The rest were all real German, don't own any of the American made ones. I only brought 10 saws, but that was enough! (One 50, 2-60, 2-70, 3-77, and 2-92cc saws).


----------



## MustangMike

Was a great time Steve, thanks for having me. Lots of great people, some who I knew, some who I had only met once a few years ago, and some who were new to me.

A lot of great running saws, including Echo, Husky and Dolmar. I even got to run a great running 361, and I don't think I've run one of them before.

The Beer was excellent, and the food was great also. I especially liked the pulled pork and the macaroni salad.

Was a long trip for me, but worth it.


----------



## svk

Just drinking some coffee and going to do a little cutting today. Also need to clean out my outdoor kitchen as potential for snow this week means it could turn into a big mess by next weekend. The last time it caught me unprepared we had sideways snow that covered every inch of the kitchen and I had to clean and dry a lot of stuff.

The three older saws needed some light repairs and I’ll be returning the 630 to its owner. Still undecided if I’ll be keeping the other saws. I do have a matching recoil for the SXL but it’s on another saw that I’m working on.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> @MustangMike I mean F150 Mike  showed up at our GTG yesterday with some great saws.
> View attachment 768800



Between getting to your place, then my Aunt's, then getting home from my Aunt's … having the navigation in that vehicle was invaluable!

It also averaged 24 MPG (on the meter), which is about 23 MPG in real life … not bad for a full size truck with 4WD … and that bi-turbo scoots when you push the pedal down.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> @MustangMike I mean F150 Mike  showed up at our GTG yesterday with some great saws.
> View attachment 768800


Looks like you guys had an awesome time. 

Unfortunately for me, everyone here is so damn far away. Hoskey’s place is the closest reputable GTG for me and that’s still 8 hours away.


----------



## Levi of the North

Got out with the upgraded MS 461 yesterday to buck up some ash logs I'd felled. Nice scenic fall day to be in the woods. I really like the large felling spikes, they take a lot of weight off my arms when dug in. A little awkward when bucking close to the ground, but that's okay. I find I use my MS 261 more for bucking.


----------



## svk

Levi of the North said:


> Got out with the upgraded MS 461 yesterday to buck up some ash logs I'd felled. Nice scenic fall day to be in the woods. I really like the large felling spikes, they take a lot of weight off my arms when dug in. A little awkward when bucking close to the ground, but that's okay. I find I use my MS 261 more for bucking.
> View attachment 768846


 Jeez you have a lot of leaves left. 

Then I googled your location to see that despite being in Canada, you are about 300 miles south of me in latitude.


----------



## TheDane

For scrounging wood here in the west of Nevada, I go out with a coworker and he always hits old wildfire sites. Only brings the pinyon back and it typically is dry and ready to burn. I wish I had a wood burner in this house, maybe next year, so I go out with him to help cut and load. He sells it in town to the senior citizens and then uses the profits for his kids in college. I know the forest service or BLM will sell firewood permits, not sure prices and such. Dad is lucky and has neighbors give him wood from fallen trees and tree removals, he just calls me to come buck and split it for him. For owning a nice wood burning stove, he doesn't own a chainsaw anymore. Guess he figures I'll come to the rescue now I'm working in forestry and have the tools to process firewood.


----------



## steved

Got a partial load of cherry just now, looked over about an acre and probably two dozen dead standing white oak...talked to the adjacent property owner (also a Forester) who was out cutting firewood, and he said a root disease.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee

psuiewalsh said:


> @mdavlee ported it for me. I think that was a saw I got from @luckydad. Mike (t4driller); had a 7910 that he did that was probaly turning close to 15k also yesterday.



Was that the second one I did for you? That one was a real good runner


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Was a great time Steve, thanks for having me. Lots of great people, some who I knew, some who I had only met once a few years ago, and some who were new to me.
> 
> A lot of great running saws, including Echo, Husky and Dolmar. I even got to run a great running 361, and I don't think I've run one of them before.
> 
> The Beer was excellent, and the food was great also. I especially liked the pulled pork and the macaroni salad.
> 
> Was a long trip for me, but worth it.


Was glad you could make it Mike and glad you made it back home safe. You have my buddy thinking about one of those Chisaws.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I thought they both ran pretty darn well for what they are, and the Asian 660s seem to be pretty durable, even for milling (but I always replace the piston pin bearing, and flush all the other bearings). If you spin them with grit in there, they will be ruined!


----------



## svk

I haven’t bucked firewood in weeks due to the rain. Granted I ran 5 tanks through the saws last week in trail maintenance but that’s hard work. This is fun. 

130 first cuts. It was boggy at first in the wood despite 4 striking at wot. Cleared up nicely after a few though. 

The Homestihl ran great.


----------



## dancan

Hey Nate , tell them you'll cut all them trees with the yellow needles , tell them they're sick and on the way out 
Mike , there was a girl in my highschool , she had a Pinto like yours , she was known as the Pinto Chick , she spent a lot of time in the back of her Pinto Lol

Big Sky day here but the honeydo list was long 
I had to remind the wife that she had asked a while ago to make some birch reindeer for the kids 



Here's a nice Black Spruce blowdown , I'll get him later 


Future maple and birch to cut .


On the way back to the undisclosed location I spotted a broken small maple so ,,,



So I threw the green wood in next years pile and drug home some for burning this week .


Looks like them porcupine like birch


----------



## svk

How about this. The high side of a beaver pond I often hunt. 

This pond has been active for almost 100 years except for a couple of years in the early 90’s so the beavers have exhausted the aspen. They’ve turned to black ash and elm. 





Skeleton of a wood duck house I built many years ago. 



The pond above the big one. The dam washed out but you can see how high it was earlier in the year.


----------



## svk

Here’s the foundation from an old trappers cabin back behind my cabin. 

The son of original owner of much of the land up here was born in 1912 and he said even as a kid this foundation was nothing but mossy rocks. So estimating civil war era or earlier. So the original settler had a LONG walk from somewhere.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Hey Nate , tell them you'll cut all them trees with the yellow needles , tell them they're sick and on the way out


Lol, yeah sounds good to me. I was cutting early one spring and cut one down that I was sure was dead the previous fall, after it hit the ground I could see a bunch of little green needles starting to grow , sure was heavy, lol.

Was surprised no one had cut these so close to the road and town, wondered if it was private sense there was a house about 200 yds away. So I down loaded free trial of onX maps and it was forest service so free game.

looks like your getting some nice colors up there.


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> How about this. The high side of a beaver pond I often hunt.
> 
> This pond has been active for almost 100 years except for a couple of years in the early 90’s so the beavers have exhausted the aspen. They’ve turned to black ash and elm.
> 
> View attachment 769001
> View attachment 769005
> 
> 
> Skeleton of a wood duck house I built many years ago.
> View attachment 769004
> 
> 
> The pond above the big one. The dam washed out but you can see how high it was earlier in the year.
> View attachment 769003


Just curious to know once a beaver chops down a tree how heavy of a log can they actually drag? Surly they have to chop them into fairly small pieces.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> Just curious to know once a beaver chops down a tree how heavy of a log can they actually drag? Surly they have to chop them into fairly small pieces.


Depends

On aspen (their preferred food) they’ll either chunk the trunk up into pieces or eat the bark up to where it transitions from smooth grey bark to rough black bark. I suppose 6” diameter or smaller they’ll try to transport, but anything 4” diameter or smaller is definitely transported to the pond. 

On other trees like those elm and ash they’ll only remove the limbs. It’s especially low yield on the black ash as they don’t have much of a crown.


----------



## chipper1

mdavlee said:


> Was that the second one I did for you? That one was a real good runner


I'm sure the first one sucked, right lol.
Did either have the 272 coil.
Been running quite a few tanks thru the ported 2166 with that muffler I got from you, sounds great, thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> For sure!! I even sharped the 361 and 441, brought the F150 around and loaded it with the tools this afternoon. Gonna feel god cutting some real fire wood. Debating whether to to tell 'Tom" about it. He is my retired dentist from the old days but looks like death warmed over, skin and bones. .



Came home with a small load after 3 hours enjoyable work. MS 362 wasn't cutting well so will have to resharpen and do a better job. 

The 'We hate locust' seems to be a bit exaggerated. I cut out the two small dead ones hanging over the road like he wanted and then he dropped the bomb "Don't cut the one by the house like we agreed _until she is gone. She leaves Tuesday for a week"...._Whoops!!! Well *that* isn't going to happen until she tells me it is okay. Still a whole bunch there to cut. He did mention he has two very big ones he wants out of the middle of his field. I'll take a look at them next trip. Can't drop a big one unless I am sure of at least 3 days to clean it up. That's shaky this time of year. Lots of small and medium 1 day jobs that I can work on

Very windy and cold today. I may go back in the next few days depending on weather.


----------



## mdavlee

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure the first one sucked, right lol.
> Did either have the 272 coil.
> Been running quite a few tanks thru the ported 2166 with that muffler I got from you, sounds great, thanks.



Both were good but I think they had different pistons in them. Neither had the coil swap that I remember. 

Those pipe mufflers sound great.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Came home with a small load after 3 hours enjoyable work. MS 362 wasn't cutting well so will have to resharpen and do a better job.
> 
> The 'We hate locust' seems to be a bit exaggerated. I cut out the two small dead ones hanging over the road like he wanted and then he dropped the bomb "Don't cut the one by the house like we agreed _until she is gone. She leaves Tuesday for a week"...._Whoops!!! Well *that* isn't going to happen until she tells me it is okay. Still a whole bunch there to cut. He did mention he has two very big ones he wants out of the middle of his field. I'll take a look at them next trip. Can't drop a big one unless I am sure of at least 3 days to clean it up. That's shaky this time of year. Lots of small and medium 1 day jobs that I can work on
> 
> Very windy and cold today. I may go back in the next few days depending on weather.



Great to see you're up and about now you have proper wood to cut. It was starting to sound like you were about to pack it in a while back. 

Ahem.


----------



## U&A

Made a shovel for the woodstove so I could pick up the coals and shake the ashes out. Now it’s easier to move just the coals to the front of the stove where my air supply is VS a pile of coals and ash mixed








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> Made a shovel for the woodstove so I could pick up the coals and shake the ashes out. Now it’s easier to move just the coals to the front of the stove where my air supply is VS a pile of coals and ash mixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I'm gonna have to make one of those when I start burning that ashy not spruce to keep the furnace going !


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I've had a Browning reproduction of the Model 95 Winchester (made in Japan) in my gun cabinet for about 35 years now, but today is the first time I have shot it.
> 
> The open sights on this thing are a little weird, and I was not sure of the proper sight picture. After two sight in shots, I kinda figured it out and put the next 4 shots in 4.5" at 100 yds.
> 
> On the plus side, the gun holds well, has a good trigger (and no tang safety like the new stuff) and a smooth action. Although the Japanese production guns were "frowned" upon, the quality of the gun seems to be quite good.
> 
> I plan to have a peep sight installed (has to be drilled and tapped) and install sling swivels and it should be a decent hunting rifle.
> 
> My Uncle always used to hunt with a Model 95 in 30-40 Krag, and my Aunt had an original 95 in 30-06 that had been done over by Griffin and Howe and was gorgeous, so this thing has some sentimental value to me.


I always wanted a 95 because Teddy took a couple to Africa with him. Many moons ago, my BIL and his boys took my FIL crabbing on the Chesapeake. I was well into my addiction with Savage 1899's, so I was looking at the used gun racks. I looked up, and hanging on the wall was a 95. I asked if it was an original or repro. He said original, and it belonged to the original owner. He bought it new in 1910. He was well into his 90's and had just moved into an assisted living place, but, had taken a doe with it the previous season.I asked how much and he said $750. I said all I had on me was $500. He called the old guy but got no answer, so I left him my name and went home empty handed. Told him to see what the least the guy would take was. If he had of said $750 was it, I'd have gotten it. Monday morning I got a call. The gun shop said he told the old guy I new a lot about 95's and really wanted to hunt it. The old fellow said, "If he's going to hunt it, I'll take $400." I was there in 2 hours. Kept it for years and finally took a little doe with it. I had a nice six point standing broadside at 80-100 yards and just couldn't see the sights. Figured it was time to pass it on, big mistake. I like my vintage 99's with vintage scopes, but I'll always regret letting the 95 go. Last year I took a nice 8 point with my 1912 Savage 22 HiPower, wearing a 1912 3X Malcolm scope. This year I'm toting a 1928 Model K, engraved 99, with a 1928 1.5X Noske scope.


----------



## rarefish383

Levi of the North said:


> Probably got enough ash here to survive the winter. Will want to split some extra for buffer, but I've got to cut wood for the neighbour and my grandfather too.
> 
> View attachment 768010


I see a couple nice hatchet handles in that pile!


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> I see a couple nice hatchet handles in that pile!



I find it absolutely awesome when you guys are able to do this. I just don’t have the patience. 

Anyone make and sell them in michigan? Id like a cool falling axe one day. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Was glad you could make it Mike and glad you made it back home safe. You have my buddy thinking about one of those Chisaws.


Dang Steve, sorry I missed it again. My daughter is getting married in 3 weeks and she treated the family to a week end at Alpine Lake in WV. Turned out it rained pretty hard all day. I really wanted to "pop the cherry" on the Poulan 68 gear drive at your place. I found a guy with 2 rolls of 1/2" chain to cut me a loop. Now I'm afraid to use it except on special occasions. I'm going to see if he will cut me another loop for my 45" Homelite Super 1050. That's the 1050 James ran a couple years ago and said it wanted more bar. Now I have 3 1050's with 24", 36" and 45". Sure hope you can do it again next year.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> I find it absolutely awesome when you guys are able to do this. I just don’t have the patience.
> 
> Anyone make and sell them in michigan? Id like a cool falling axe one day.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


This is the only handle I've ever made, and it was really pretty easy. I had a long Ace Hardware handle that I traced the top half on the Ash blank, then took the middle out and traced the bottom half on the blank. I sat in my gun room with a "4 in hand" rasp and just started filing away. It really just naturally started to take shape. Then I wanted a different finish than blue or black, so I browned it. Used Birchwood Casey Browning. It's nice, and balanced OK. I use it for throwing. Now, if you want a real piece of craftsmanship to hang a head on, talk to Multifaceted.


----------



## svk

Never got above freezing today, but I barely left the house because I was waiting for my internet company to come and update my modem. Bastards did the update remotely and nobody actually showed so I missed a day of work for nothing. (They said an adult must be home for install). 

Tomorrow will be gone all day and maybe get into the woods Wednesday night.


----------



## chipper1

mdavlee said:


> Both were good but I think they had different pistons in them. Neither had the coil swap that I remember.
> 
> Those pipe mufflers sound great.


Need to get my miller mod ported 7910 with the 272 coil out and run it a bit, it's been a while, fun saw!
The one I got from you had the large deflector on the top, I like it though.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Made a shovel for the woodstove so I could pick up the coals and shake the ashes out. Now it’s easier to move just the coals to the front of the stove where my air supply is VS a pile of coals and ash mixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That may be a good thing to have with the locust, it can overcoal pretty bad when it's very cold out.

So the next morning at 11:30 I opened the stove and pulled all the coals forward, this was 12hrs after I shut it down the other night when I posted the pictures. 
Then I opened the damper and let it rip for about 15min, then reloaded it for a smaller fire for the day, 20mins after that I had a nice fire and shut the damper down until that evening(425 degrees, it was 450 when I walked out the door 15 min later).
I like locusts .


----------



## SeMoTony

Short timer said:


> I was going to bring my splitter to the wood since these rounds were so big, but felt like running some saws. Started at first light, two tanks later with the 661 and 20 inch bar, they were all noodled up. Man that saw rips with a 20 inch bar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 762494
> View attachment 762495
> View attachment 762496


My ported 661 with maxflow and muff-mod rips with ms loops on a 25 inch bar. But then it moves right along milling maple with a 60" bar running skip square chisel  lotta fun
Rest ez topsiders


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> I had a nice six point standing broadside at 80-100 yards and just couldn't see the sights.



My Uncle's Win 95 just had a thin blade front sight and a small V rear (30-40 w/28" bbl).

My Browning 95 has a bead up front and a huge buckhorn in the rear. I figure the peep will go well with that bead, and get rid of the buckhorn!

My Uncle (who taught me to hunt) was a very traditional hunter. He only took bucks (but they did not have to be trophy, just legal), thought tree stands should only be legal for bow and arrow, and would not use a scoped rifle! He had difficulty finding his sights when he was in his late 50s, but would not admit it and would not change.

He was a tough character … he and my Aunt Hunted in the Adirondacks in the winter with snow on the ground and stayed in the woods overnight, and he just brought a tarp, no tent! His body temp was high enough that he could grip the metal receiver on the coldest day, w/o gloves, all day long! I just can't do stuff like that. He also told me that if you sat on that rock long enough (no hot seat or cushion) the rock would get warm … I ended up shaking like a leaf with near hypothermia!

But he never took any deer after he passed 60, so I've got him there!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My Uncle's Win 95 just had a thin blade front sight and a small V rear (30-40 w/28" bbl).
> 
> My Browning 95 has a bead up front and a huge buckhorn in the rear. I figure the peep will go well with that bead, and get rid of the buckhorn!
> 
> My Uncle (who taught me to hunt) was a very traditional hunter. He only took bucks (but they did not have to be trophy, just legal), thought tree stands should only be legal for bow and arrow, and would not use a scoped rifle! He had difficulty finding his sights when he was in his late 50s, but would not admit it and would not change.
> 
> He was a tough character … he and my Aunt Hunted in the Adirondacks in the winter with snow on the ground and stayed in the woods overnight, and he just brought a tarp, no tent! His body temp was high enough that he could grip the metal receiver on the coldest day, w/o gloves, all day long! I just can't do stuff like that. He also told me that if you sat on that rock long enough (no hot seat or cushion) the rock would get warm … I ended up shaking like a leaf with near hypothermia!
> 
> But he never took any deer after he passed 60, so I've got him there!


What's the buckhorn site, the one that's like half a peep sight?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Dang Steve, sorry I missed it again. My daughter is getting married in 3 weeks and she treated the family to a week end at Alpine Lake in WV. Turned out it rained pretty hard all day. I really wanted to "pop the cherry" on the Poulan 68 gear drive at your place. I found a guy with 2 rolls of 1/2" chain to cut me a loop. Now I'm afraid to use it except on special occasions. I'm going to see if he will cut me another loop for my 45" Homelite Super 1050. That's the 1050 James ran a couple years ago and said it wanted more bar. Now I have 3 1050's with 24", 36" and 45". Sure hope you can do it again next year.


It was a good time Joe. @kuhndog came with a truckload of project saws to sell. He was trying to cure his CAD . I don't know if it worked but he infected a few newbs that were here.  He had a really nice Poulan 61 I should have bought but one of the new guys grabbed it. i think it had the .404 chain on it. they messed with it a bit and i heard it roar to life. I saw them putting it in some wood to try and tune it but they got a call and had to leave. It definitely turned heads.


----------



## svk

21 degrees on the house thermometer at the moment, cold one!


----------



## TheDane

Out for work yesterday talking to local ranchers lining up fire prevention projects and a coworker and I picked up maybe quarter cord of wood just left laying at various cutting sites. If we would have had a small saw, we could have gotten almost a full cord. People that cut firewood out here tend to leave a lot that will burn just fine. Some of it was already split and no fire pit in sight. Piece or two here, half dozen there.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> What's the buckhorn site, the one that's like half a peep sight?



Yea, kinda big and dopey and looks like 2/3 of a circle. The V is arched, not straight. I was always taught with open sights to align the front sight with the top of the V, but when you do that with this site (on the lowest setting available) it is over a foot high at 100 yds!

I need a peep on it!!!


----------



## weimedog

Op was about "scrounging" firewood...me? Having Spike60 come up to the farm and having us both randomly dropping & processing trees so we can run the cool old saws we like to run. Like a trail ride on a dirt bike, except instead of a motorcycle..saws...instead of trails...trees.... plenty of firewood in those!


----------



## MustangMike

Tell Bob I say Hi!


----------



## turnkey4099

TheDane said:


> Out for work yesterday talking to local ranchers lining up fire prevention projects and a coworker and I picked up maybe quarter cord of wood just left laying at various cutting sites. If we would have had a small saw, we could have gotten almost a full cord. People that cut firewood out here tend to leave a lot that will burn just fine. Some of it was already split and no fire pit in sight. Piece or two here, half dozen there.



I had some time to kill waiting for an appointment in town so drove out to where I bucked/split a whole bunch of
_*SPRUCE*_ and red fir for a new family that jujst moved into the area. They had a lot of trees felled to make clearance for a big machine shedd and get some sun on the garden plot. Bucked, split and left on a pile. I didn't charge for it. That was two years ago. I thought he was going to sell it or use it, wood stove in house. Apparently not, looks like it is all still in the piles as I left it. Somewhere around 4-6 cord. I'm debating contacting him to see if I can't clean it up' for him


----------



## LondonNeil

if its just being left then they will surely be happy to see it go, but maybe they just let it season well?


----------



## svk

Some tree service worker is going to be an unhappy camper when this tree eventually comes down.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That may be a good thing to have with the locust, it can overcoal pretty bad when it's very cold out.
> 
> So the next morning at 11:30 I opened the stove and pulled all the coals forward, this was 12hrs after I shut it down the other night when I posted the pictures.
> Then I opened the damper and let it rip for about 15min, then reloaded it for a smaller fire for the day, 20mins after that I had a nice fire and shut the damper down until that evening(425 degrees, it was 450 when I walked out the door 15 min later).
> I like locusts .
> View attachment 769234
> View attachment 769235
> View attachment 769236



Dang thats a lot of glass in the front! Very cool stove! 

I have not had too bad of issues with the coals yet but I’m not burning 24 seven with locust either. I think we’re about to start though. 

I Have more coals than I know what to do with when burning lots of oak. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Some tree service worker is going to be an unhappy camper when this tree eventually comes down.
> 
> View attachment 769390


Man I hate yard trees. Bucked up a log the other day that had more hardware in it than the Ace in town.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Dang thats a lot of glass in the front! Very cool stove!
> 
> I have not had too bad of issues with the coals yet but I’m not burning 24 seven with locust either. I think we’re about to start though.
> 
> I Have more coals than I know what to do with when burning lots of oak.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I drag them to the front and set a large split on them, then open the damper, it burns real hot and it burns the coals down as well. I only have an issue with overcoaling when it's very cold.
I thought it would be cool to have something like the scoop you made so I could pull the coals out when they got piled up and then I could put them back into the stove when the demand was low like in the spring and they would burn clean and consistent at a lower temp.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yea, kinda big and dopey and looks like 2/3 of a circle. The V is arched, not straight. I was always taught with open sights to align the front sight with the top of the V, but when you do that with this site (on the lowest setting available) it is over a foot high at 100 yds!
> 
> I need a peep on it!!!


Okay, that's what I figured, just wasn't sure of the terminology.
Not sure if everyone in here is familiar with Husqvarna history or where the logo comes from, pretty cool.


----------



## LondonNeil

Chipper, if you take the coals out the stove how do you stop them burning away? Do you plan on putting them in an airtight can?
If you do fish them out and save them, you'll have a lot of charcoal, bag it up and sell some for BBQ charcoal maybe?


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> Man I hate yard trees. Bucked up a log the other day that had more hardware in it than the Ace in town.


I lost a good chain to a horseshoe in a yard tree. Won't do that again...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Been there


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, I knew about Husky's symbol!!!


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Okay, that's what I figured, just wasn't sure of the terminology.
> Not sure if everyone in here is familiar with Husqvarna history or where the logo comes from, pretty cool.


In addition to representing a musket sight, the current logo also resembles a crown, as they were formed to provide the muskets for the King of Sweden.



Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I just don't understand how they shot those square bullets!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

as long as the hole is square also?


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Chipper, if you take the coals out the stove how do you stop them burning away? Do you plan on putting them in an airtight can?
> If you do fish them out and save them, you'll have a lot of charcoal, bag it up and sell some for BBQ charcoal maybe?


It's not something I've done except with the ones I've put in the ash bin, and I will pull those out sometimes and hit them with the mini torch with some logs around them, it works well and gets all the Btu's out of them. If I had a scoop that made it easier to do I may be more inclined to do it, but it's only a couple weeks out of the year I have any issues with overcoaling so it's not a big loss.
I figured putting them in an airtight can, but I wouldn't sell them, just put them back in the stove during the shoulder season for low temp/clean burning heat.
I've always been interested in making charcoal and did a bit of research into it, but since I don't use charcoal for grilling I never pursued it. I do find it interesting how many uses there are for wood!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I just don't understand how they shot those square bullets!!!


It's kinda like a modified rifling Mike.


Philbert said:


> In addition to representing a musket sight, the current logo also resembles a crown, as they were formed to provide the muskets for the King of Sweden.
> View attachment 769514
> 
> 
> Philbert


Let's stay on topic here!

When I drove truck I would search the companies I was delivering to, some very interesting reading.
It was obvious to me after doing that and seeing how many of them had plants out of the country that as soon as NAFTA went full effect they would pull out of the states altogether, and many did, hence the great sucking we heard . Michigan got hit hard, but we're resilient up here .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Let's stay on topic here!


Are you kidding? In _this_ thread?



chipper1 said:


> It was obvious to me after doing that and seeing how many of them had plants out of the country that as soon as NAFTA went full effect they would pull out of the states altogether, and many did, hence the great sucking we heard .



Husqvarna would be the opposite. Started in Sweden, then started manufacturing in the US after buying some companies like Poulan, etc. Did a lot of private label manufacturing for Sears Craftsman, etc.

McRae, GA - lawn mowers, snow throwers, rotary cultivators, tractor baggers
Nashville, AR - trimmers, leaf blowers, chainsaws, handheld equipment components
Orangeburg, SC - tractors, zero turn riders, rotary cultivators
Salem, IN - transmissions, transaxles & gearboxes for outdoor power equipment
Colombia, SC - diamond tools

Philbert


----------



## Leeroy

Not sure if it counts as scrounging, as its from our land. I'm sure some of you are familiar with that trailer called a "Trailevator". Needs some work to get it to work lol. But it works as a flat bed trailer. It came with a neighbors property we bought. When I first found it and saw the cylinders, I thought I had myself a dump trailer lol.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Are you kidding? In _this_ thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Husqvarna would be the opposite. Started in Sweden, then started manufacturing in the US after buying some companies like Poulan, etc. Did a lot of private label manufacturing for Sears Craftsman, etc.
> 
> McRae, GA - lawn mowers, snow throwers, rotary Cultivators, Tractor baggers
> Nashville, AR - trimmers, leaf blowers, chainsaws, handheld equipment components
> Orangeburg, SC - tractors, zero turn riders, rotary cultivators
> Salem, IN - transmissions, transaxles & gearboxes for outdoor power equipment
> Colombia, SC - diamond tools
> 
> Philbert


Absolutely, hence the .


I wasn't talking about husky, two different topics, but since you brought it up now that's the new topic 
Not that they are exclusive to husky, but the do some production in the US .
This is about an hr east of our house.


----------



## chipper1

Leeroy said:


> Not sure if it counts as scrounging, as its from our land. I'm sure some of you are familiar with that trailer called a "Trailevator". Needs some work to get it to work lol. But it works as a flat bed trailer. It came with a neighbors property we bought. When I first found it and saw the cylinders, I thought I had myself a dump trailer lol. View attachment 769533


Does it go up or down from that height Leeroy. It would be neat if it went up, you could use it to split off from.


----------



## Leeroy

chipper1 said:


> Does it go up or down from that height Leeroy. It would be neat if it went up, you could use it to split off from.


Hi Chipper, 
It drops down level with the ground. Probably good for small equipment. Researched it when we found it because I'd never seen one. Pretty sure there is a company in Ohio that builds a similar setup.


----------



## muddstopper

Leeroy said:


> Not sure if it counts as scrounging, as its from our land. I'm sure some of you are familiar with that trailer called a "Trailevator". Needs some work to get it to work lol. But it works as a flat bed trailer. It came with a neighbors property we bought. When I first found it and saw the cylinders, I thought I had myself a dump trailer lol. View attachment 769533


Not sure how this trailer works, Might need a better pic. My brother bought a house from a old guy that was a jack of all trades. The guy had left behind a old trailer he had built himself. The unusual thing about the trailer was it had a ratchet type chain binder welded to the front on the tongue. Upon close inspection, the binder was attached by chain to the axle. Of course first glance this didn't make any sense either. It turns out the axle was mounted to rotate on a pivot that allowed the trailer bed to rise and fall. You could let the ratchet binder all the way out and it would rotate the axle and the bed would drop to the ground. Tighten the binder and it would raise the trailer bed. brother sold the trailer for scrap as it was to small for anything bigger than a lawn mower, plus for all the previous owners talents, welding wasn't something he was very good at. I did think it was a interesting concept.


----------



## Leeroy

@muddstopper I'like try to get a picture but it sounds like the same concept as the trailer you described, only with a 12 volt hyd pump and cylinders to instead of a ratchet.


----------



## Leeroy




----------



## chipper1

Leeroy said:


> Hi Chipper,
> It drops down level with the ground. Probably good for small equipment. Researched it when we found it because I'd never seen one. Pretty sure there is a company in Ohio that builds a similar setup.


Funny you said an Ohio company. I almost bought one in Ohio, but I couldn't figure out what I'd do with it lol. The company sold salt, I think they used it to haul water softener salt to homes. Throw a pallet on it at the shop with the hilo and then shove a pallet jack in the end of the pallet, then lower it at a home and bring it into the garage. I couldn't see a use for it for me as it wasn't very big, believe me I tried to come up with one because it was a neat trailer lol.


----------



## abbott295

I think I first saw trailers like that (maybe) for hogs, although I can't remember exactly why they were for hogs. Maybe a low stress way to load them, maybe for sows with piglets? Then here in suburban Atlanta, I came across a guy with one similar and asked what for you have a hog trailer here ( it was clean ) and he said he had a safe moving business, or maybe it was pianos.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Leeroy said:


> View attachment 769540
> View attachment 769541
> View attachment 769542


Unless there are hydraulic lines on the cylinders, I would venture to guess that they are related to the suspension.


----------



## Leeroy

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Unless there are hydraulic lines on the cylinders, I would venture to guess that they are related to the suspension.


There are lines. It has a hydraulic pump that's 12v. Suspension is just some leaf springs.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Leeroy said:


> There are lines. It has a hydraulic pump that's 12v. Suspension is just some leaf springs.


Hmmmmm


----------



## Leeroy

It's an oddball for sure!



Bobby Kirbos said:


> Hmmmmm


----------



## James Miller

Public service announcement. Don't drop trees on your saw they dont like that .


----------



## LondonNeil

Oooooh


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769577
> Public service announcement. Don't drop trees on your saw they dont like that .


That the Dolly? Story?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The guy that let me and Wayne have that last big red oak asked if I would cut down a couple pines in his yard and just throw them in the woods. Got them done today and came home to clean all that crap off the saw. I was heading for the kerosene jug and spied a bottle of Goo Gone. What the heck, never tried it yet. Works better than kerosene and no smell.


----------



## steved

Dahmer said:


> The guy that let me and Wayne have that last big red oak asked if I would cut down a couple pines in his yard and just throw them in the woods. Got them done today and came home to clean all that crap off the saw. I was heading for the kerosene jug and spied a bottle of Goo Gone. What the heck, never tried it yet. Works better than kerosene and no smell.


I want to remember that ammonia works well too?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

steved said:


> I want to remember that ammonia works well too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That stinks worse than kerosene, I’m very pleased how well Goo Gone worked.


----------



## svk

Goo gone will remove just about anything. I’ve been working through a bottle for several years.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> Goo gone will remove just about anything. I’ve been working through a bottle for several years.


Surprised me all the more it took, plus no complaining from the boss about smell.


----------



## James Miller

Dahmer said:


> That the Dolly? Story?


That's the 3700 I picked up at the GTG. I have a 3400 parts saw in the shed to get the handle off of.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> It's kinda like a modified rifling Mike.
> 
> Let's stay on topic here!
> 
> ....





Philbert said:


> Are you kidding? In _this_ thread?
> 
> ...
> Philbert



It's all a part of the journey Lol


----------



## dancan

Try baby oil for pitch , it works well .


----------



## svk

Headed up to the cabin to put the boat away and do a few other projects. 

Beer was definitely cold 



Too ****ing early for icicles!



Do you see it? Built in camo.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I just don't understand how they shot those square bullets!!!


How about the hexagonal bore on the Whitworth? When using conical bullets they had to be made of soft lead so they would expand into the hex bore. The barrel also had a 1-20 twist. I can't remember how they made the barrels? They may have been hand hammered on a twisted mandrel, or they may have had a way of cutting the twist in? 
The Whitworth was held responsible for at least two deaths of high-ranking Officers: On Sept 19, 1863, at the Battle of Chickamauga, an unnamed Confederate sharpshooter mortally wounded Union General William Lytle, who was leading a charge at the time.[_citation needed_]

Later in the war, on May 9, 1864, during the Battle of Spotsylvania Courthouse, Union General John Sedgwick according to popular accounts was chiding some of his troops for lying down in a ditch to avoid Confederate sharpshooters at a range of around 800 to 1000 yards. Shots from Confederate Whitworth rifles, easily identifiable due to the shrill whistling noises their hexagonal bullets made in flight, caused members of his staff and artillerymen to duck for cover. Sedgwick strode around in the open and was quoted as saying, "What? Men dodging this way for single bullets? What will you do when they open fire along the whole line? I am ashamed of you. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." Although ashamed, his men continued to flinch and he repeated, "I'm ashamed of you, dodging that way. They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance." Just seconds later he fell forward with a bullet hole below his left eye. At least five Confederate soldiers claimed that they had fired the fatal shot.


----------



## Philbert

Leeroy said:


> Hi Chipper,
> It drops down level with the ground. Probably good for small equipment. Researched it when we found it because I'd never seen one. Pretty sure there is a company in Ohio that builds a similar setup.



Neighbor has an all steel one that drops down flush with the ground. Said it was pretty expensive, but really likes it, as it lets him roll heavy things right in, without needing a forklift, etc.

Like these: https://airtow.com/utility-model-specs/



Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

Leeroy said:


> @muddstopper I'like try to get a picture but it sounds like the same concept as the trailer you described, only with a 12 volt hyd pump and cylinders to instead of a ratchet.


You pictures suggest a similar design, but what you have is much better than the one my brother ended up with. More ways than one to skin a cat I guess.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> How about the hexagonal bore on the Whitworth?



Learn something every day … I was not familiar with it! A smaller diameter bullet with a faster twist … imagine!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

2” of rain tomorrow then 40-50 mile an hour winds Friday. May be lots of scrounging coming up.


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> The guy that let me and Wayne have that last big red oak asked if I would cut down a couple pines in his yard and just throw them in the woods. Got them done today and came home to clean all that crap off the saw. I was heading for the kerosene jug and spied a bottle of Goo Gone. What the heck, never tried it yet. Works better than kerosene and no smell.


Before I start running the saws in pitchy wood I spray them down with wd40 just not on the handles , then every time I fuel them, sometimes they end up being cleaner than before I started the job .


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> 2” of rain tomorrow then 40-50 mile an hour winds Friday. May be lots of scrounging coming up.


We may be getting some more storm damage here too.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> It's all a part of the journey Lol


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## bigfellascott

I got a free load of wood the other day at a Farm Festival we have each year, they had chainsaw racing and at the end of the day they were giving all the wood away (Green Stringy Bark and Squiggly Gum) so I loaded up on as much as I could get on the ute.

It should be dry and ready for use next winter with a bit of luck (the fence posts - long pieces are Stringy and the big rounds are Squiggly Gum). It's all cut up and split now and half way through stacking it on pallets.


----------



## svk

Well, well this arrived today. Any guesses what might happen to it?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well, well this arrived today. Any guesses what might happen to it?


Freddy Krueger Halloween costume?

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

You've received a used 340.... It's either about to go to Randy or a n other porter, or it is come from them and is about to be fitted with a 36" b&c and be used to mill some Ash.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> You've received a used 340.... It's either about to go to Randy or a n other porter, or it is come from them and is about to be fitted with a 36" b&c and be used to mill some Ash.


Definitely not going to Randy but yes, it’s going to turn into a ported 346 NE.


----------



## svk

Well winter is here.

The highest high in the ten day forecast is 37 and the lowest low is 10.

I may move some wood around this weekend. Maybe try to get the indoor rack loaded up and put a half cord on the deck.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> 2” of rain tomorrow then 40-50 mile an hour winds Friday. May be lots of scrounging coming up.


I got two small Dead Oaks Tuesday, was going to go back today except the rain and wind. I have at least 6 more, all bout 1 cord each. But, I'm afraid to go in the woods with this wind, my head is not as hard as it used to be when I was younger.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I got two small Dead Oaks Tuesday, was going to go back today except the rain and wind. I have at least 6 more, all bout 1 cord each. But, I'm afraid to go in the woods with this wind, my head is not as hard as it used to be when I was younger.


Sounds like a good plan!
Pretty windy here today too. After all the storms we've had this summer I'm constantly looking up in the woods here, lots of hangers, and even though many are under 2" they could mess your day up from 40-50'.
Sounds like you found some a nice little honey hole. Oak wilt kill them? I've got two customers who wanted some oaks pruned, should be able to get after it soon as it's supposed to be down to 31 by morning.
Loosing a good amount of the leaves that are left today, sure many more will fall after the snow, wind, rain, and cold into the weekend.


----------



## James Miller

Got the rear handle swapped around on the 3700. Have good spark after cleaning pounds of gunk from around the flywheel and coil. Fuel lines filter and new breather tomorrow. Hope to try it out some time tomorrow.
I'd like to thank @Modifiedmark for saving my sanity trying to put this thing back together by my self. Cut the heads off some spare screws to hold the internals in place.


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> I got a free load of wood the other day at a Farm Festival we have each year, they had chainsaw racing and at the end of the day they were giving all the wood away (Green Stringy Bark and Squiggly Gum) so I loaded up on as much as I could get on the ute.
> 
> It should be dry and ready for use next winter with a bit of luck (the fence posts - long pieces are Stringy and the big rounds are Squiggly Gum). It's all cut up and split now and half way through stacking it on pallets.



Nice! No bark to mess with either. What have you been up to BFS, haven't seen you around much recently.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!
> Pretty windy here today too. After all the storms we've had this summer I'm constantly looking up in the woods here, lots of hangers, and even though many are under 2" they could mess your day up from 40-50'.
> Sounds like you found some a nice little honey hole. Oak wilt kill them? I've got two customers who wanted some oaks pruned, should be able to get after it soon as it's supposed to be down to 31 by morning.
> Loosing a good amount of the leaves that are left today, sure many more will fall after the snow, wind, rain, and cold into the weekend.



I'm assuming they are Oak Wilt victims. Something is killing all of the Red Oaks. I have several farms I can cut dead Oak on. This little Honey Hole is flat and right off the driveway. It's about 7 acres of Oak woods. There are several dead Oaks that still have all the limbs on them that are big, in the 30" range. The 5-6 I can get by myself are about as big as the steering wheel on a truck, and all the limbs and most of the bark are gone. Probably a bit better than half a cord in each tree, but I can use my friends loader and get a full trailer load each trip. I have the side boards on the trailer made for 1 full cord. I was mowing leaves with my Cyclone Leaf Vac, and the PTO sheared off the bolt that mounts it to the engine. As soon as I get it out of the shop and get the last couple lawns swept, I'll be into firewood mode. I've cut back on my wood customers. I only sell about 10 cord. Everything I'm getting now is for next year.


----------



## rarefish383

It was the PTO on the JD X540 that sheared, not the Vac. When I bought the tractor from a friend, it had the Leaf Vac on the back and a 4' snow blower on the front. I want to see what that snow blower can do with 27 HP


----------



## steved

rarefish383 said:


> I'm assuming they are Oak Wilt victims. Something is killing all of the Red Oaks. I have several farms I can cut dead Oak on. This little Honey Hole is flat and right off the driveway. It's about 7 acres of Oak woods. There are several dead Oaks that still have all the limbs on them that are big, in the 30" range. The 5-6 I can get by myself are about as big as the steering wheel on a truck, and all the limbs and most of the bark are gone. Probably a bit better than half a cord in each tree, but I can use my friends loader and get a full trailer load each trip. I have the side boards on the trailer made for 1 full cord. I was mowing leaves with my Cyclone Leaf Vac, and the PTO sheared off the bolt that mounts it to the engine. As soon as I get it out of the shop and get the last couple lawns swept, I'll be into firewood mode. I've cut back on my wood customers. I only sell about 10 cord. Everything I'm getting now is for next year.


We have something killing all our white oak, and it's not wilt. The logger adjacent to us thinks it's a root disease...it's killing trees on his adjacent property as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I'm assuming they are Oak Wilt victims. Something is killing all of the Red Oaks. I have several farms I can cut dead Oak on. This little Honey Hole is flat and right off the driveway. It's about 7 acres of Oak woods. There are several dead Oaks that still have all the limbs on them that are big, in the 30" range. The 5-6 I can get by myself are about as big as the steering wheel on a truck, and all the limbs and most of the bark are gone. Probably a bit better than half a cord in each tree, but I can use my friends loader and get a full trailer load each trip. I have the side boards on the trailer made for 1 full cord. I was mowing leaves with my Cyclone Leaf Vac, and the PTO sheared off the bolt that mounts it to the engine. As soon as I get it out of the shop and get the last couple lawns swept, I'll be into firewood mode. I've cut back on my wood customers. I only sell about 10 cord. Everything I'm getting now is for next year.


I lost a couple at my place, but I'm almost 100% that it was because I got into the roots when I was building my wood shed, then we had a very dry summer(they may have survived if I watered them ). I was bummed we lost them, but it worked out well as I would not have been able to have the approach paved if they were still there, at least not the way it was done.
I've had a few people this summer wanting pruning or removal of red oaks, I won't mess with them until the bugs are down or in the early spring before they come out. There are many guys who will be more than happy to take the risk of killing a bunch of trees, I don't want to be that guy so I don't take the chance.
Bummer about the vac. When I did a good bit more yards I really "cleaned up" on the leaves . It paid very well, and as long as I had a place somewhere near to dump leaves I could keep some good money coming in. What wasn't good is that I always ended up having a bunch of people I needed to take care of after the time change and there just wasn't enough time to do them and everything else in the fall .
I delivered another cord today, my big pile of splits is less than half of what it was when it was maxed out, I'd guess it's around 15 cord now.
How many cord do you use in a yr.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice! No bark to mess with either. What have you been up to BFS, haven't seen you around much recently.


Hi Cowboy, haven't been up to much to be honest, just puttering around at home and helping a mate fix a few mowers and chainsaws and whipper snippers, rebuilt a few chainsaws in the last few weeks which was a bit of fun. I've cut a few loads of wood too here and there and have found a few nice trees to cut up when I'm ready in prep for next winter.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> We have something killing all our white oak, and it's not wilt. The logger adjacent to us thinks it's a root disease...it's killing trees on his adjacent property as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wonder if it's what got my parents tree.
What roots . There is a lot of rot on the cherry too so it may be the ground here has been to wet since they stopped farming and built the homes?
Sorry if I shared these pics here, I know I did somewhere, but I can't remember where.


Getting a nice pile of wood over there. When things dry out a bit I'll head over and get a load of rounds and cut more of the cherry up,


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> It was the PTO on the JD X540 that sheared, not the Vac. When I bought the tractor from a friend, it had the Leaf Vac on the back and a 4' snow blower on the front. I want to see what that snow blower can do with 27 HP



Hope you can get it sorted for a reasonable price, it doesn't sound cheap , JD colors lol.


----------



## rarefish383

We used to have a lot of Shoe String Root Rot, pull the bark off and it looks likes wads of shoe strings under it. Even though I had my Tree Experts License, Dad was the one that could ID any tree or disease indigenous to MD. I have to look stuff up in books. I had one farmer tell me I could have all the dead Ash on his farm for free, and he had loaders to load me up. He said he counted over 90 dead Ash. Another farmer overheard us talking and said he had at least 60 dead Ash I could have. But, I have more Oak than I can handle, so, I just walk past all of the Ash. If any body had a truck and trailer, I could probably get them all the Ash they could haul free.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Hope you can get it sorted for a reasonable price, it doesn't sound cheap , JD colors lol.


It's a single bolt that goes through the PTO into the crank. I've had it happen before, and when the bolt shears, it takes all of the torque and tension off of the threads, and some times just turns right out. My shop is really good, and they go out of their way to take care of their customers. In the spring I put my walk behind in for it's annual service. The Kawasaki muffler cracked and was over $300 for a new one. They called and asked if I wanted the factory one, or could they just make me one, it would be cheaper. They found a factory muffler that had the correct Y pipe on it, but the mounting bracket on the wrong side. They cut a bracket off a used muffler and welded it on the correct side, where it bolted up like new. Charged me $9 for a "used" muffler and $20 to install. It's not like they work for free. With every thing in the spring service, belts, blades, filters, oil, etc, the bill was almost $500. But when they have an obsolet part they can make fit, make the customer happy, and get it off the shelf, they kind of just throw it in. I take all of my small engine stuff there now. Except my chainsaws!


----------



## James Miller

I had considered giving the 3700 to my brother or BIL. Having second thoughts now as neither one has much experience with saws. No chain break or even hand guard. Probably keeping this one for my self. I'll find something for those two eventually.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I had considered giving the 3700 to my brother or BIL. Having second thoughts now as neither one has much experience with saws. No chain break or even hand guard. Probably keeping this one for my self. I'll find something for those two eventually.


Better safe than sorry. When I was 18-20, we were doing a big lot job, I was bucking big Tulip Poplars with a Super 1050 with a 36". My hands and fingers were getting numb from cutting all day. I let my palm rest on top of the handle bar, wiggling my fingers, as I cut. The tip of my bar hit a log on the far side and shot back and clipped 3 fingers. I was too afraid to tell my Dad, so I just wrapped a hanky around them and kept working. It's been over 40 years and those three fingers turn yellow when it gets cold out and won't move at all.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I lost a couple at my place, but I'm almost 100% that it was because I got into the roots when I was building my wood shed, then we had a very dry summer(they may have survived if I watered them ). I was bummed we lost them, but it worked out well as I would not have been able to have the approach paved if they were still there, at least not the way it was done.
> I've had a few people this summer wanting pruning or removal of red oaks, I won't mess with them until the bugs are down or in the early spring before they come out. There are many guys who will be more than happy to take the risk of killing a bunch of trees, I don't want to be that guy so I don't take the chance.
> Bummer about the vac. When I did a good bit more yards I really "cleaned up" on the leaves . It paid very well, and as long as I had a place somewhere near to dump leaves I could keep some good money coming in. What wasn't good is that I always ended up having a bunch of people I needed to take care of after the time change and there just wasn't enough time to do them and everything else in the fall .
> I delivered another cord today, my big pile of splits is less than half of what it was when it was maxed out, I'd guess it's around 15 cord now.
> How many cord do you use in a yr.


When Dad was in business we only kept Oak, Cherry and Locust for a few regular customers. All the rest we sold wholesale to a farmers market. At the most we only sold about 30 cord a winter. Dad hated messing with wood, it was loose, loose situation. We were making an average of $85 per man hour for 3-4 man crews back in the late 70's-early 80's, so about 2K a day and we only got $100 a cord then. He used to guarantee his top men a half days pay if we couldn't work due to weather, but they had to show up to work. he'd put them on the wood pile for a couple hours waiting to see what the weather was going to do. They hated splitting wood so bad, if it wasn't really nasty out, they would rather work in a light rain all day, than put time on the wood pile. In 79-80 I bought a $4000 Bliss wood splitter. it took 40 HP to run it. After that Dad gave me all of the wood and I worked on it in my spare time. Now I only do about 10 cord a year.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Better safe than sorry. When I was 18-20, we were doing a big lot job, I was bucking big Tulip Poplars with a Super 1050 with a 36". My hands and fingers were getting numb from cutting all day. I let my palm rest on top of the handle bar, wiggling my fingers, as I cut. The tip of my bar hit a log on the far side and shot back and clipped 3 fingers. I was too afraid to tell my Dad, so I just wrapped a hanky around them and kept working. It's been over 40 years and those three fingers turn yellow when it gets cold out and won't move at all.


I'm comfortable running a saw without a brake. Not so much giving it to someone else. I've also always wanted a 3700/4000 so that might have a bit to do with it to.


----------



## James Miller

Tree just fell on the old dodge. May be the end of a trusty old truck.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Tree just fell on the old dodge. May be the end of a trusty old truck.


Can the tranny from that old Dodge be made to fit in your "new" truck?


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Can the tranny from that old Dodge be made to fit in your "new" truck?


Won't fit but might survive if I cut off 2 cylinders and deleted the turbo .


----------



## James Miller




----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769797


Is that firewood?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769797


Wow sorry to hear


----------



## Colt Marlington

I scrounged up a couple of limbs and some deadfall outta the yard tonight. Bit of storm cleanup. Little 2511 got the honors.


----------



## chipper1

Colt Marlington said:


> I scrounged up a couple of limbs and some deadfall outta the yard tonight. Bit of storm cleanup. Little 2511 got the honors.
> View attachment 769799


They sure are a tiny saw aren't they.
Is yours stock.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Is that firewood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is now lol.


James Miller said:


> View attachment 769797


Sorry about your truck James.
Is there a lot of damage with the wind/rain out there.


----------



## Colt Marlington

chipper1 said:


> They sure are a tiny saw aren't they.
> Is yours stock.


It is stock. Except the 14" Poulan bar and Oregon chain I put on there when I dinged up the drive links on the 12" chain. Tried a 10" on it but it was too light!


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Is that firewood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It will be touching up the chain on the 590 now. Soft maple but its 20 yards from the racks.



svk said:


> Wow sorry to hear


If that's the end of that truck I have absolutely nothing bad to say about it. 250k on the original drivetrain. 1/4 ton rated and treated like a 1/2 ton or worse since the beginning. 



chipper1 said:


> It is now lol.
> 
> Sorry about your truck James.
> Is there a lot of damage with the wind/rain out there.


Gona throw the 590 and 355t in the 350 and take a drive in a minute. Its calmed down a bit for now but supposed to get really strong winds again tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> It's a single bolt that goes through the PTO into the crank. I've had it happen before, and when the bolt shears, it takes all of the torque and tension off of the threads, and some times just turns right out. My shop is really good, and they go out of their way to take care of their customers. In the spring I put my walk behind in for it's annual service. The Kawasaki muffler cracked and was over $300 for a new one. They called and asked if I wanted the factory one, or could they just make me one, it would be cheaper. They found a factory muffler that had the correct Y pipe on it, but the mounting bracket on the wrong side. They cut a bracket off a used muffler and welded it on the correct side, where it bolted up like new. Charged me $9 for a "used" muffler and $20 to install. It's not like they work for free. With every thing in the spring service, belts, blades, filters, oil, etc, the bill was almost $500. But when they have an obsolet part they can make fit, make the customer happy, and get it off the shelf, they kind of just throw it in. I take all of my small engine stuff there now. Except my chainsaws!


Sounds like you have the right guys on the job. It's very hard to find a place that will take care of you, even harder to find someone who can mock up parts of another model and make them work as they should on yours, many mechanics are just parts replacers.


rarefish383 said:


> When Dad was in business we only kept Oak, Cherry and Locust for a few regular customers. All the rest we sold wholesale to a farmers market. At the most we only sold about 30 cord a winter. Dad hated messing with wood, it was loose, loose situation. We were making an average of $85 per man hour for 3-4 man crews back in the late 70's-early 80's, so about 2K a day and we only got $100 a cord then. He used to guarantee his top men a half days pay if we couldn't work due to weather, but they had to show up to work. he'd put them on the wood pile for a couple hours waiting to see what the weather was going to do. They hated splitting wood so bad, if it wasn't really nasty out, they would rather work in a light rain all day, than put time on the wood pile. In 79-80 I bought a $4000 Bliss wood splitter. it took 40 HP to run it. After that Dad gave me all of the wood and I worked on it in my spare time. Now I only do about 10 cord a year.


My helpers are a lot cheaper per hr lol.
When you look at the cost of getting and processing firewood there isn't a lot of profit there unless you are focusing on it solely.
The customer I delivered to today asked me if I could cut up a walnut tree top from a nice sized walnut she sold. The guy who bought it said they would take care of all the brush and cut up all the firewood, they took the stem and left . I told her I could but it would cost just as much as buying a seasoned cord delivered, then I asked her if her son was going to split it(he suggested she ask me to cut it up), she said I hadn't thought of that. I'll probably buck it up this fall so it can dry out a bit and then load the rounds onto the trailer and split off the trailer right into her woodshed for spring next season, I'll ask her son remove the rubbish left over.


----------



## chipper1

Colt Marlington said:


> It is stock. Except the 14" Poulan bar and Oregon chain I put on there when I dinged up the drive links on the 12" chain. Tried a 10" on it but it was too light!


Too light because the chain was bouncing?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Gona throw the 590 and 355t in the 350 and take a drive in a minute. Its calmed down a bit for now but supposed to get really strong winds again tomorrow.


Sounds like a plan. Keep an eye/ear overhead, bring a good flashlight to look for any hangers and check roots/rootballs on trees around anything your cutting, they often come down in groups as the root systems intertwine.
We had some pretty good winds today, but nothing real bad.
Then it changed to this.


----------



## Colt Marlington

chipper1 said:


> Too light because the chain was bouncing?


Nah. Just not enough feel for the bar.
For me, the smaller bar made it feel poorly balanced. 12 inch was fine. 14 inch is good too.
Doesn't seem lacking in power to pull a 14" 3/8LP .050 chain at all.
I don't view it as a racer. But it can hold it's own against most anything under 35cc's I'd bet.


----------



## chipper1

Colt Marlington said:


> Nah. Just not enough feel for the bar.
> For me, the smaller bar made it feel poorly balanced. 12 inch was fine. 14 inch is good too.
> Doesn't seem lacking in power to pull a 14" 3/8LP .050 chain at all.
> I don't view it as a racer. But it can hold it's own against most anything under 35cc's I'd bet.


I see.
Strong for the size for sure.
I hope to do some mods on mine.


----------



## Colt Marlington

chipper1 said:


> I see.
> Strong for the size for sure.
> I hope to do some mods on mine.


I've thought about doing some custom work on the muffler. But I don't mind that it's not real loud.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Keep an eye/ear overhead, bring a good flashlight to look for any hangers and check roots/rootballs on trees around anything your cutting, they often come down in groups as the root systems intertwine.
> We had some pretty good winds today, but nothing real bad.
> Then it changed to this.


I'm not cutting crap in the dark unless i have to. Saws are only going in case of emergency.



Colt Marlington said:


> Nah. Just not enough feel for the bar.
> For me, the smaller bar made it feel poorly balanced. 12 inch was fine. 14 inch is good too.
> Doesn't seem lacking in power to pull a 14" 3/8LP .050 chain at all.
> I don't view it as a racer. But it can hold it's own against most anything under 35cc's I'd bet.


I ran scottyoverkill from FHCs muffler modded 2511. Strong little saw. Would be great in small stuff if I didn't have the 355t already.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Saws are only going in case of emergency.


I figured, but it's always good to have these things in mind if this happens , which is the only reason I mentioned it .


----------



## MustangMike

Halloween was warm, a little wet, and very windy. I did Trick or Treat with the Grandkids, then came home and lost power for an hour and a half.

Got an email from the guy where I'm going to split wood in the AM … bring a saw, tree is down!

I cut and split about 20 cord a year … just to stay active … then do some milling and make some furniture. Also do some saw repairs and porting, just to keep me out of trouble!

Now I need to find some 9' logs, to make collar ties with live edge for the guy who is putting the peep sight on my 95. All the wood I currently have is cut 7-7.5'.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Halloween was warm, a little wet, and very windy. I did Trick or Treat with the Grandkids, then came home and lost power for an hour and a half.
> 
> Got an email from the guy where I'm going to split wood in the AM … bring a saw, tree is down!
> 
> I cut and split about 20 cord a year … just to stay active … then do some milling and make some furniture. Also do some saw repairs and porting, just to keep me out of trouble!
> 
> Now I need to find some 9' logs, to make collar ties with live edge for the guy who is putting the peep sight on my 95. All the wood I currently have is cut 7-7.5'.


Maybe the logs you need will be there tomorrow, one could hope .
Load up the mill just in case .


----------



## MustangMike

I think the logs I need I already cut a week or two ago … a 25" Ash. Luckily, I did not buck the trunk yet. Should easily get 2 or 3 - 9' logs from it. Just have to ask the land owner if it is OK that I don't turn it all into firewood! (S/B perfect, was already dead, but solid).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think the logs I need I already cut a week or two ago … a 25" Ash. Luckily, I did not buck the trunk yet. Should easily get 2 or 3 - 9' logs from it. Just have to ask the land owner if it is OK that I don't turn it all into firewood! (S/B perfect, was already dead, but solid).


Sounds like a plan. 
A buddy borrowed my CSM a month or so ago, I've had it for around 6yrs and never used it, now I need it to do the white oak log at my parents lol.
He'll probably be by with it before I get a chance to do anything over there anyway, their yard stays wet for a while compared to mine, which is sand.
I'll probably have him give me a hand with it as he has a good bit of milling experience as well as the saws to mill with, he only borrowed mine because he wanted to do some experimenting with it, hope it comes back in one piece lol.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769797


My cousin came by yesterday and we were talking about old times and some of the winners we had that worked for us. He told me about one guy that "used" to work for him, tried to drop a saw log onto a single axle dump. Bent the steel bed so bad it couldn't be fixed, blew all for tires, but missed the cab. I could have told you it wouldn't work. At least it's up off the ground so you won't rock your chain.

Sorry about the truck, it was a pretty one.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like you have the right guys on the job. It's very hard to find a place that will take care of you, even harder to find someone who can mock up parts of another model and make them work as they should on yours, many mechanics are just parts replacers.
> 
> My helpers are a lot cheaper per hr lol.
> When you look at the cost of getting and processing firewood there isn't a lot of profit there unless you are focusing on it solely.
> The customer I delivered to today asked me if I could cut up a walnut tree top from a nice sized walnut she sold. The guy who bought it said they would take care of all the brush and cut up all the firewood, they took the stem and left . I told her I could but it would cost just as much as buying a seasoned cord delivered, then I asked her if her son was going to split it(he suggested she ask me to cut it up), she said I hadn't thought of that. I'll probably buck it up this fall so it can dry out a bit and then load the rounds onto the trailer and split off the trailer right into her woodshed for spring next season, I'll ask her son remove the rubbish left over.


Back then our top climbers made about $20 an hour, as the owners son, driving a chipper truck and working on the ground, I made about $10. I started driving the 12' flat bed with a 16" Asplundh chipper at 16, and the C60 dump with chipper at 18. When I started working for him in 72 minimum wage was less than $2, so I was making pretty good money. We said our flat rate to the customer was $85 per man hour, but the 3 man crew was $250 per hour, saving them a couple bucks , and $300 an hour for the 4 man crew, saving them a little more. There was good money in the tree business, and you were real lucky to break even with wood. We had a big clientele list, so we stayed busy all winter. We made more money on the wood selling it to the farmers market for $50 a dump load and not having to handle it.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> It will be touching up the chain on the 590 now. Soft maple but its 20 yards from the racks.
> 
> If that's the end of that truck I have absolutely nothing bad to say about it. 250k on the original drivetrain. 1/4 ton rated and treated like a 1/2 ton or worse since the beginning.
> 
> Gona throw the 590 and 355t in the 350 and take a drive in a minute. Its calmed down a bit for now but supposed to get really strong winds again tomorrow.


Looks like the brunt of that system hit to our east by about 15 miles...my site in New Jersey is a wreck, so much for digging dirt.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Snowing to beat the band this morning. Was thinking about cutting one more load of wood today or tomorrow but not interested in dealing with wet sloppy wood. I have plenty of work to do around the house so may just do that instead of going to the cabin.


----------



## James Miller

Daylight picture.
All cleaned up. Tank and a half through the 355t didn't bother getting anything else out. Biggest part was 12" or so easy work for the little saw.
Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769897
> Daylight picture.View attachment 769898
> All cleaned up. Tank and a half through the 355t didn't bother getting anything else out. Biggest part was 12" or so easy work for the little saw.View attachment 769899
> Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.


Strip it off and scrap it unless you might need it some day.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769897
> Daylight picture.View attachment 769898
> All cleaned up. Tank and a half through the 355t didn't bother getting anything else out. Biggest part was 12" or so easy work for the little saw.View attachment 769899
> Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.


How does the truck look with the tree gone? Did it just blow out the rear passenger window or damage the other side too?


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769897
> Daylight picture.View attachment 769898
> All cleaned up. Tank and a half through the 355t didn't bother getting anything else out. Biggest part was 12" or so easy work for the little saw.View attachment 769899
> Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.


Put it on Craigslist, someone will probably pay more than scrap for 100 yards of aerial in that size...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Back then our top climbers made about $20 an hour, as the owners son, driving a chipper truck and working on the ground, I made about $10. I started driving the 12' flat bed with a 16" Asplundh chipper at 16, and the C60 dump with chipper at 18. When I started working for him in 72 minimum wage was less than $2, so I was making pretty good money. We said our flat rate to the customer was $85 per man hour, but the 3 man crew was $250 per hour, saving them a couple bucks , and $300 an hour for the 4 man crew, saving them a little more. There was good money in the tree business, and you were real lucky to break even with wood. We had a big clientele list, so we stayed busy all winter. We made more money on the wood selling it to the farmers market for $50 a dump load and not having to handle it.


Just doing the math quickly, your father must have made a good living once he paid off his equipment. And a climber making 20 an hour was good bucks too.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Daylight picture. . . . Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.



Sorry about your tuck.

+1 on posting the cable on CL - someone might use it to power an outbuilding, cabin, etc.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> How does the truck look with the tree gone? Did it just blow out the rear passenger window or damage the other side too?


----------



## hamish

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769918
> View attachment 769919


Id be driving it as is


----------



## James Miller

hamish said:


> Id be driving it as is


Inspections good for almost a year. So it will stick around atleast that long.


----------



## James Miller




----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Inspections good for almost a year. So it will stick around atleast that long.


Learned something new. I did not realize that physical damage could sideline a vehicle. Thought it was more about emissions, warning codes, and operational things.


----------



## MustangMike

It's a truck … a scissor jack and some 2 X 4s and she should be (almost) good as new!

My SIL's truck got totaled by the Tornado's we got hit with 1.5 yrs ago in the Spring!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Learned something new. I did not realize that physical damage could sideline a vehicle. Thought it was more about emissions, warning codes, and operational things.


PA is picky. Also depends on the inspection station. Some more picky than others. Had 1 charge me $4 one time because my washer fluid wasn't full. Another told me he had to put reflective stickers on my trailer$$$,wasn't up to code. Thing was only a few years old .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Inspections good for almost a year. So it will stick around atleast that long.


Yep. Duct tape and a trash bag and that window will be almost as good as new.


----------



## abbott295

Pasture truck.


----------



## MustangMike

abbott295 said:


> Pasture truck.



So, the guy with the cabin next to mine on the Mtn (in the Catskills) brought a "woods truck" up and left it up there. Within a month, the Porcupines ate the brake lines, radiator hoses, etc, etc. The darn thing has been there for years and has not moved once!

The guy with the cabin on the other side of me was furious when he left his skidder up there, and the Porky ate his tire (through a gap in the chain) and gave it a flat! Had to change it in the woods, and it was $$$!!!

There is a reason I surround my cabin with cement board, although sometimes even that does not help! They used the solar panel as a ramp to thwart it! Luckily, they did not go in before we discovered it.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> PA is picky. Also depends on the inspection station. Some more picky than others. Had 1 charge me $4 one time because my washer fluid wasn't full. Another told me he had to put reflective stickers on my trailer$$$,wasn't up to code. Thing was only a few years old .


You get a good station and they are worth hanging on to...mine knows I'm a gearhead, and treats my inspection as such. He knows if it's not right, I won't drive it because I need a vehicle I can jump into and drive to the other side of the country. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> So, the guy with the cabin next to mine on the Mtn (in the Catskills) brought a "woods truck" up and left it up there. Within a month, the Porcupines ate the brake lines, radiator hoses, etc, etc. The darn thing has been there for years and has not moved once!
> 
> The guy with the cabin on the other side of me was furious when he left his skidder up there, and the Porky ate his tire (through a gap in the chain) and gave it a flat! Had to change it in the woods, and it was $$$!!!
> 
> There is a reason I surround my cabin with cement board, although sometimes even that does not help! They used the solar panel as a ramp to thwart it! Luckily, they did not go in before we discovered it.


Porcupines are the entire side off my dad's tree stand this past summer...they like the glues in the plywoods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

@steved
I have a great one now. He even comes and picks up whatever needs inspected.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> I have a great one now. He even comes and picks up whatever needs inspected.



??? A trained Porky??? Or did you reply to the wrong post (I suspect)???


----------



## svk

It’s interesting because we have plenty of porkys here and no damage. It’s almost as if they don’t get enough salt in their diet out there!

I bet the one that ate the coolant hose didn’t cause much more trouble!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> ??? A trained Porky??? Or did you reply to the wrong post (I suspect)???


Duh!! Musta been the fumes from the 462. There were a couple pieces from Saturday that needed some noodling .


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Yep. Duct tape and a trash bag and that window will be almost as good as new.



35 years as a machinist. Even his rig jobs are high end. Plexiglass with the tape painted to match the truck.


----------



## svk

Wednesday and Friday. Glad I made a special trip up on Wednesday to pull the boat out.


----------



## svk

If you are wondering why my seats are bubblegum green it’s because I primed the new wood but never got around to painting with all of the bad weather this fall. They’ll get painted in the spring.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Just doing the math quickly, your father must have made a good living once he paid off his equipment. And a climber making 20 an hour was good bucks too.


Worked our Azz's off but never wanted for much. Put me through private schools and College. People think because you own a business all you do is collect the money. I worked 3 years straight and never missed a day, and never got my 1 week vacation. I got paid for it, and got paid time and a half for working through it. We always took off WV deer season and Spring Turkey. Never got a Turkey. When Dad retired I went to UPS. The girl in HR asked why I was leaving a lucrative family business to come to UPS. I told her it was easier for me to be a good employee for her, than it was for me to find good employees for myself, and the 8 weeks vacation!


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Keep an eye/ear overhead, bring a good flashlight to look for any hangers and check roots/rootballs on trees around anything your cutting, they often come down in groups as the root systems intertwine.
> We had some pretty good winds today, but nothing real bad.
> Then it changed to this.




Was 61 up over here in East Coast Igloo


----------



## Colt Marlington

James Miller said:


> I ran scottyoverkill from FHCs muffler modded 2511. Strong little saw. Would be great in small stuff if I didn't have the 355t already.


I hear that. I have way way too many saws. If I were to start over, with just a 2-saw plan, a 355 would likely be one of them, and then just a hot 50 or so cc rear handle. 
A 3-saw plan would include a 2511 for my little saw, then a hot 40 and a 70.


----------



## SeMoTony

James Miller said:


> View attachment 769897
> Daylight picture.View attachment 769898
> All cleaned up. Tank and a half through the 355t didn't bother getting anything else out. Biggest part was 12" or so easy work for the little saw.View attachment 769899
> Any of you fine folks know if aluminum power line is worth anything befor I strip it for scrap? Got around 100 yards the power company left here this morning when they came to check the down cables in the drive way.


If there is a wire from the pole to 1 of your buildings that is shorter, I'd roll em up and store out of the weather. Scrap return $ is so much less than cost of the wire from a reel. Just have seen to many times that people get rid of something that could have been used a bit later.
But then to, there's no guarantee that a use will come for it.


----------



## svk

Did some deer scouting tonight and was going to get out in the woods a bit more tomorrow. Wife texts me that her car won’t stay running. Alternator must be shot cause it’s pushing about 10 volts at idle and less if you rev it up. Whatever. It’s always something!


----------



## SeMoTony

svk said:


> Did some deer scouting tonight and was going to get out in the woods a bit more tomorrow. Wife texts me that her car won’t stay running. Alternator must be shot cause it’s pushing about 10 volts at idle and less if you rev it up. Whatever. It’s always something!


Around here the parts stores compete fierce. They will replace batteries on the lot but I don't know about alternators, never needed to find out.


----------



## svk

SeMoTony said:


> Around here the parts stores compete fierce. They will replace batteries on the lot but I don't know about alternators, never needed to find out.


Should be a pretty easy fix. My preferred parts store has two in stock so I’ll head in tomorrow to get one.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Was 61 up over here in East Coast Igloo


Thats crazy.
I split a bucket of locust with a couple pieces of cherry, then ate, while eating I realized it was supposed to rain/snow again(even though the low for tonight is only 38). So as soon as I finished I asked my son to unload the wood into the wood shed and momma and I did the leaves in the yard, it had been dark for a while when we finished, but it looks great and they won't be as thick the next time . This was probably my big leaf removal here for the yr .
Stay warm up there .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.

Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.

Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.
> 
> Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.
> 
> Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.


Hang in there.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thanks. Luckily have the means to pay his way. Just won't be home to burn much firewood! I think it was just 3 summers ago he was still cutting wood with the buzz saw. Time sure waits for none!


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Worked our Azz's off but never wanted for much. Put me through private schools and College. People think because you own a business all you do is collect the money. I worked 3 years straight and never missed a day, and never got my 1 week vacation. I got paid for it, and got paid time and a half for working through it. We always took off WV deer season and Spring Turkey. Never got a Turkey. When Dad retired I went to UPS. The girl in HR asked why I was leaving a lucrative family business to come to UPS. I told her it was easier for me to be a good employee for her, than it was for me to find good employees for myself, and the 8 weeks vacation!



My Dad was a Lawyer, Licensed Public Accountant, and a Tax Preparer. My Mom was a Para Legal and the Office Manager and could type 85 words/minute. They went 20 years w/o a vacation, wasn't until I was in college they started to go to FL each year. Since I was the oldest, everyone else go to go with them but me, I was away at school … but they did bring me back a real cool T shirt I loved to wear … from the Mucky Duck Bar in Sanibel Island!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, the new Henry got welcomed to the family by the little Henry.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.
> 
> Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.
> 
> Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.


Sorry to hear this.
I'll keep your family in our prayers as well as the doctors/people at the home.


----------



## Cowboy254

Was just over at @svk 's partially punky log thread and realised I hadn't posted some firepit pics with scrounged wattle . 

We're well into spring but have stihl had the odd cold front come through making it firepit worthy. We have another coming though this coming week that might leave half a foot of snow on the hills . 

Despite that we are into fire restriction season which means you can't burn off without a written permit (that are difficult to get), you can stihl have a firepit with certain conditions. 




You can't really see but there's stihl some snow on the mountain. Seems strange to be in fire restriction, but anyway...

That said, with some dry wattle in there and 20°C temps, I soon had to move the chair back a bit.




I got started on dinner while Cowgirl sat outside mesmerised by the flames. But soon, she had to move back as well. 




Cowgirl is from Queensland (think Florida but hotter and with more bogans) so for her to have to move back is a feather in the cap.


----------



## James Miller

Starting to feel like winter a bit. Might plug the truck in tonight just so I got heat when I get in tomorrow morning. Takes forever to warm up


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.
> 
> Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.
> 
> Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.



Honest to God I was just wondering how things were going for you. Having gone through a similar experience with my dad I feel for you and the situation. Cherish the time and enjoy what you can. God bless Dad, you, and the family.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.
> 
> Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.
> 
> Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.


Sorry to hear


----------



## svk

Light snow overnight. Glad I scouted yesterday as any activity would be covered now.


----------



## svk

Not including core charge my wallet is 175 bucks lighter but the Yukon is running. Nice that at least one thing is still easy to fix on modern vehicles. Took me maybe 15 minutes to change.


----------



## moresnow

sixonetonoffun said:


> Update on dad. After 12 days in icu his condition was nothing by mouth (ever) due to aspiration. So he said no thanks and since he was going against Drs orders was pushed out of icu and the hospital into hospice. His needs are too much for me to manage at home.
> 
> Really got expensive fast! Am hoping to move him to a VA affiliated nursing home closer to home. His current placement is nice but costs $500 a day (out of pocket) and I am betting he will last longer than the 3 months give er take the Drs give him.
> 
> Has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Nice thing is he has seen more family these past 2 weeks than he has since our last family reunion.



Best of luck sir. I just brought my dad home from 2.5 weeks in the hospital. I know the roller coaster as well.
Enjoy your family folks. Things can change in a instant.


----------



## Cowboy254

moresnow said:


> Enjoy your family folks. Things can change in a instant.



It can. The mother of one of my cricket mates was hit and killed while riding a motorbike the day before yesterday. Bang, gone


----------



## KiwiBro

moresnow said:


> Enjoy your family folks. Things can change in a instant.


Yeap. Anyone recall the (shall we say, interesting) introduction I had to the new neighbour about a month or so ago? well, he's just been diagnosed with terminal cancer, has three months they reckon. And slightly but not fully related to departing family members, but certainly to how things ca change...recall I mentioned the Canadian niece who got her school put on lockdown a while ago? Well, she has gone off the rails, ran away from home, staying in a drug house, and last night got delivered home by the police on some sort of custody arrangement because she is now pending charges of assault, robbery, etc. The law, I have to say, in Canada is utterly phucked up. Sister and BIL have phuck-all rights and if she doesn't want to come home (the gangs, pimps, and dealers will make sure of that) parents can't make her. Best they could do is go through the process of having her committed on mental health grounds. She's 14. Let that **** sink in for a minute. 14. I'm not trying to start a political discussion an ruin this thread with it but you good Canadians on here need to associate and take your country back before everywhere up there slides into the same dysfunctional liberal sinkhole that has swallowed too many cities and lives already.

*ETA* Predictably, the niece has run off again and this time i don't think she'll be found until she herself finds rock bottom or her lifeless body is recovered from a ditch.


----------



## svk

Spent the last few hours outside. Replaced the radiator in my truck, attempted to clean the MAF screen to get rid of the doggone code on my dash, hung up a few bird feeders, and built a wood rack. Need to clean the furnace room next so wood can get stacked in there. Easier said than done as it has been 4 years since we burned wood and there is a lot of **** stored in there.


----------



## dancan

https://www.google.com/search?q=bogans&oq=bogans&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

See , all a part of the journey Lol


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=bogans&oq=bogans&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> See , all a part of the journey Lol


As long as we're called scroungers and not bogans.


----------



## dancan

I don't think I'm a Bogan , I like my beer in a glass and mix my own drinks Lol
Do bogans scrounge wood or just burn pallets ?


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I don't think I'm a Bogan , I like my beer in a glass and mix my own drinks Lol
> Do bogans scrounge wood or just burn pallets ?


Prolly railroad ties.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Yeap. Anyone recall the (shall we say, interesting) introduction I had to the new neighbour about a month or so ago? well, he's just been diagnosed with terminal cancer, has three months they reckon. And slightly but not fully related to departing family members, but certainly to how things ca change...recall I mentioned the Canadian niece who got her school put on lockdown a while ago? Well, she has gone off the rails, ran away from home, staying in a drug house, and last night got delivered home by the police on some sort of custody arrangement because she is now pending charges of assault, robbery, etc. The law, I have to say, in Canada is utterly phucked up. Sister and BIL have phuck-all rights and if she doesn't want to come home (the gangs, pimps, and dealers will make sure of that) parents can't make her. Best they could do is go through the process of having her committed on mental health grounds. She's 14. Let that **** sink in for a minute. 14. I'm not trying to start a political discussion an ruin this thread with it but you good Canadians on here need to associate and take your country back before everywhere up there slides into the same dysfunctional liberal sinkhole that has swallowed too many cities and lives already.



What province is she in ?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Prolly railroad ties.


And bias ply tires


----------



## svk

Well I have nearly everything off the floor of my furnace room. Then I’m going to hose the whole place out and let it dry overnight. Fill up the inside wall with wood tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Gulldam mice filled my airbox full of shredded ****. They’ve really been busy this fall. Took me quite a while to get it all out. Pile ended up being the size of a cantaloupe.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Gulldam mice filled my airbox full of shredded ****. They’ve really been busy this fall. Took me quite a while to get it all out. Pile ended up being the size of a cantaloupe.
> 
> View attachment 770177
> View attachment 770178


I got one last night .
Heard it make some noise under kitchen the cupboards .
Grabbed an extra wooden trap I get out for special occasions . It takes them a while to find the one in the cupboard under the sink.
Used a little peanut butter, extra crunch cause it's the best, didn't take long before it was hammer time .


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I got one last night .
> Heard it make some noise under kitchen the cupboards .
> Grabbed an extra wooden trap I get out for special occasions . It takes them a while to find the one in the cupboard under the sink.
> Used a little peanut butter, extra crunch cause it's the best, didn't take long before it was hammer time .


Truck...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> What province is she in ?


BC, in the liberal enclave of Vancouver. By the time parents can accept their 'wokeness' and liberal ideals might not have been optimal for raising children, or at least not if not accompanied by the requisite skill sets and ability to drop their freak'n ego's long enough to do what's best for their kids, it's too late for the kids, and the liberal state they once held aloft as the answer to everything just shrugs its shoulders and looks the other way.


----------



## James Miller

Made some tuning cuts today. Saw runs strong but the auto oiler needs some attention.


----------



## bigfellascott

I'd zip tying some RAT/MICE baits in the engine bay (that's what we do here when we have rat/mice eating the wiring out of our vehicles (works well).


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just say no to mice .


----------



## KiwiBro

On Bogans, we have 'em here, mainly in a city called Hamilton and in West Auckland. We even have a guy who did his PhD on boganology and got $100k in funding to study the bogan lifestyle.


----------



## bigfellascott

I got out yesterday and today and cut some Peppermint up I found laying on the ground down a little side road, I've still got 80% of one tree to cut up yet but that will require the 394 as it's a big sucker! (it will require cutting from both sides to make the cuts but that's fine, so long as I can split it on the ground I will manage it fine.


----------



## svk

Just washed out the floor of my furnace room with a hose. First time ever it’s been hosed out. I’ve rinsed it with a bucket a few times. 

Had to do some tuning on the auto damper but she’s in ‘bidness now. 

I can light up at any time now but will probably wait till tomorrow afternoon after I haul more wood.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I can light up at any time now but will probably wait till tomorrow afternoon after I haul more wood.


----------



## Alongshot

Sometimes my friends want to laugh at my tractor. Was out knocking down a few small trees on the property and found these I cut down last year I think. I was bringing them in on top of the front loader. This was the last load for the day.


----------



## chipper1

Alongshot said:


> Sometimes my friends want to laugh at my tractor. Was out knocking down a few small trees on the property and found these I cut down last year I think. I was bringing them in on top of the front loader. This was the last load for the day.


Good evening Alongshot.
I can't see the pictures, does your etch a sketch have a wifi signal .


----------



## Colt Marlington

James Miller said:


> View attachment 770183
> Made some tuning cuts today. Saw runs strong but the auto oiler needs some attention.


Simpler times. Gotta put some fuel line in my 3.7 and get it running.


----------



## Alongshot

chipper1 said:


> Good evening Alongshot.
> I can't see the pictures, does your etch a sketch have a wifi signal .


My apologies, I honestly have no cel service, wifi is sat and it sucks. Thought it went through when I first posted it. Realized it didn't then been sitting here trying to get it to go. My Sat wifi is metered ran out yesterday still got 2 weeks to go before it resets. It's really really Shitty being on it. Pic is up now, so anyone can talk some crap on it.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Alongshot said:


> View attachment 770205
> Sometimes my friends want to laugh at my tractor. Was out knocking down a few small trees on the property and found these I cut down last year I think. I was bringing them in on top of the front loader. This was the last load for the day.


Wish I had one just like it


----------



## James Miller

Colt Marlington said:


> Simpler times. Gotta put some fuel line in my 3.7 and get it running.


Echos are still simple. I got a few of those to.


----------



## Alongshot

Colt Marlington said:


> Wish I had one just like it


Honestly it's a bad ass little rig. The foot print isn't much wider than a quad and can go on the property where you can get a truck and get the stuff. I also plow with it. I have a plow blade but lately use the loader because I get so much snow. Will post a pic of plowed driveway using it.


----------



## Alongshot

hHere's a shot of using it to plow, snow is at least 2 feet deep on the sides. Little tractor cleaned it up well.


----------



## chipper1

Alongshot said:


> My apologies, I honestly have no cel service, wifi is sat and it sucks. Thought it went through when I first posted it. Realized it didn't then been sitting here trying to get it to go. My Sat wifi is metered ran out yesterday still got 2 weeks to go before it resets. It's really really Shitty being on it. Pic is up now, so anyone can talk some crap on it.


No apology needed, I was just joking, thought it was funny based on your signature lol.


Alongshot said:


> Honestly it's a bad ass little rig. The foot print isn't much wider than a quad and can go on the property where you can get a truck and get the stuff. I also plow with it. I have a plow blade but lately use the loader because I get so much snow. Will post a pic of plowed driveway using it.


Looks like a great little setup.
I have a Kubota L3800, but I would also like a little unit like that, amazing where you can get them in and out of.


Alongshot said:


> View attachment 770213
> hHere's a shot of using it to plow, snow is at least 2 feet deep on the sides. Little tractor cleaned it up well.


Looks beautiful there.


----------



## chipper1

Shared a bit of peanut butter a few minutes ago, not much though, I like it too much lol.
I'm all about "PIC" .


----------



## steved

Alongshot said:


> View attachment 770205
> Sometimes my friends want to laugh at my tractor. Was out knocking down a few small trees on the property and found these I cut down last year I think. I was bringing them in on top of the front loader. This was the last load for the day.


Looks like my dad's Izusu/White compact farm tractor when he's cutting. He made a three point carry-all that he hauls the saws on and uses the bucket for wood. He's slowing down on the firewood now, but still runs the White in and out of the woods a bucketful at a time...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington

chipper1 said:


> Shared a bit of peanut butter a few minutes ago, not much though, I like it too much lol.
> I'm all about "PIC" .
> View attachment 770216
> View attachment 770217


Shoot. If they're coming out in the open, I'd just put a dab on a paper plate, and....fill'em fulla lead!


----------



## chipper1

Colt Marlington said:


> Shoot. If they're coming out in the open, I'd just put a dab on a paper plate, and....fill'em fulla lead!
> View attachment 770222


I have other tools for that, but they make a lot of noise when everyone is sleeping lol.
The trap I have inside the cupboard just went off too, but it missed him. I reset it and I'll probably have it by morning.
It's snowing out here right now(lake effect snow) so they are coming inside to try and warm up, I'm not having it. I've heard if you want to warm yourself by the fire, bring a stick, they never bring one so...
I'll update in the morning lol.
Night guys .


----------



## Alongshot

H


steved said:


> Looks like my dad's Izusu/White compact farm tractor when he's cutting. He made a three point carry-all that he hauls the saws on and uses the bucket for wood. He's slowing down on the firewood now, but still runs the White in and out of the woods a bucketful at a time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Honestly my grandfather bought it new back in the day. He never really showed me how to run it and I inherited it. Its a Ford 1100. Runs good but the hydraulic control leaks like a civ, don't know if someone here knows how to fix that but it's a major problem on it.


----------



## Colt Marlington

The usual fix is to have a couple of five gallon buckets of hydraulic fluid


----------



## Alongshot

Colt Marlington said:


> The usual fix is to have a couple of five gallon buckets of hydraulic fluid


Oh I keep fluid in there. It's the same resivor as the transmission just keep dumping fluid in there. I'm sorry if I have derailed this from the og thread.


----------



## chipper1

Alongshot said:


> Oh I keep fluid in there. It's the same resivor as the transmission just keep dumping fluid in there. I'm sorry if I have derailed this from the og thread.


If you think tractor maintenance/repairs are a derail in this thread you may be surprised what is discussed in here . It's all good though .
So to keep on topic... I scrounged the other mouse a few mins ago . 
I still have enough peanut butter left on there for at least one or two more .


----------



## al-k

This little button buck was scrounging on my azalea


----------



## steved

Alongshot said:


> H
> 
> Honestly my grandfather bought it new back in the day. He never really showed me how to run it and I inherited it. Its a Ford 1100. Runs good but the hydraulic control leaks like a civ, don't know if someone here knows how to fix that but it's a major problem on it.


Should be able to pull the controls as part and install new orings...not much different from a splitter spool.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

These pc’s that are a PITA to split are great for shoulder season. I end up with a few of them the axe just cant do. In the mid 40’s during the day so i dont need a HOT fire. One of these big ones with the damper full or almost full open and she burns slow long and not super hot. 

This is a highly valuable pc of black walnut that has been split for 2+years. 


About 1 min in she lights up! I wont lie. Black walnut has a sweet smell to it as soon as you lay it on the coals. I know i know its “poison” or something. Whatever[emoji849]


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> BC, in the liberal enclave of Vancouver. By the time parents can accept their 'wokeness' and liberal ideals might not have been optimal for raising children, or at least not if not accompanied by the requisite skill sets and ability to drop their freak'n ego's long enough to do what's best for their kids, it's too late for the kids, and the liberal state they once held aloft as the answer to everything just shrugs its shoulders and looks the other way.



BC , our left coast Lol


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> BC , our left coast Lol


Build that wall!


----------



## svk

Been a busy day here.

-Hauled almost a cord and a half of wood this morning
-Changed the oil and rewired the Tommy lift on the truck. Also washed the engine bay to see where the PS fluid is leaking.
-Loaded up the old water heater and a load of garbage to go to the dump in the morning.
-Blocked off the vents under the house for the winter
-Put away canopy and cushions from patio sets.
-Pulled a valve from my shower so I can get new handles. 
-Cleaned some ducks and put them in marinade.
And finally, fired up the boiler.


----------



## U&A

Im dying of laughter right now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

My son (4 years old) broke the flushing handle on the toilet. I saw it and the “light” came on instantly!! 

I knew just want to do. I had the spare parts[emoji23][emoji23]





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Been a busy day here.
> 
> -Hauled almost a cord and a half of wood this morning
> -Changed the oil and rewired the Tommy lift on the truck. Also washed the engine bay to see where the PS fluid is leaking.
> -Loaded up the old water heater and a load of garbage to go to the dump in the morning.
> -Blocked off the vents under the house for the winter
> -Put away canopy and cushions from patio sets.
> -Pulled a valve from my shower so I can get new handles.
> -Cleaned some ducks and put them in marinade.
> And finally, fired up the boiler.
> 
> View attachment 770328
> View attachment 770329
> View attachment 770330
> View attachment 770331
> View attachment 770332
> View attachment 770333
> View attachment 770334
> View attachment 770335


I was going to post what I accomplished today but I think you win the prize!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Im dying of laughter right now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My son (4 years old) broke the flushing handle on the toilet. I saw it and the “light” came on instantly!!
> 
> I knew just want to do. I had the spare parts[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

Wife and I were out playing ball with the dog Sat. afternoon and the wife come up to the deck and says i found this old jug handle in the yard. (We find pottery shards and stuff all the time.) I heard a noise Tues. when i drove the F150 through the yard but only for a minute. Turns out it was the bottom of my coil spring on the truck. Googled for some info and found out it's more common than I would have guessed.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> Wife and I were out playing ball with the dog Sat. afternoon and the wife come up to the deck and says i found this old jug handle in the yard. (We find pottery shards and stuff all the time.) I heard a noise Tues. when i drove the F150 through the yard but only for a minute. Turns out it was the bottom of my coil spring on the truck. Googled for some info and found out it's more common than I would have guessed.


Don't mention springs, I had all four of mine broke loose from the axles this weekend fixing the POs screw ups.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Im dying of laughter right now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My son (4 years old) broke the flushing handle on the toilet. I saw it and the “light” came on instantly!!
> 
> I knew just want to do. I had the spare parts[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Thats gonna be a viral vid rite there


----------



## MustangMike

The reason I have Steeda suspension in the Mustang now (and I love it) is because the Eibach coils in the front both broke, one in two places!

The Steeda seem to ride better and handle just as well.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Wife and I were out playing ball with the dog Sat. afternoon and the wife come up to the deck and says i found this old jug handle in the yard. (We find pottery shards and stuff all the time.) I heard a noise Tues. when i drove the F150 through the yard but only for a minute. Turns out it was the bottom of my coil spring on the truck. Googled for some info and found out it's more common than I would have guessed.
> 
> That sucks! Is it covered? What year truck, hope it has been resolved!


----------



## steved

Previous owner left me tapered cast iron blocks on the front axle...I made some zero-rates for a temporary solution and pulled the blocks...

I then discovered they had stacked blocks in the rear, luckily the one the PO had fabricated was mild steel and I was able to auger a hole through it and bolt it to the springs.

I intend to do a lift next spring, all springs, to remove the blocks completely. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Truck is 10 years old Mike. 72K miles. My checkbook will cover it


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> Truck is 10 years old Mike. 72K miles. My checkbook will cover it


Mine is 30 years old and the odometer quit at 363k miles...I feel your pain!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Anyone here running one of the new Stihl 500i saws?


----------



## LondonNeil

broken springs seem far too common these days. My last car, Ford, was breaking front springs every 35k miles. I changed one myself once...never again. even with 2 pairs of spring compressors on it I was very, very scared. I don't mind dirty jobs on cars, I don't mind jobs that are physical (although tbh, I do less and less of either as tim is precious and I'm not so skint these days) However, I don't like being scared by choice. garages have presses, and can do springs safely, and quickly, I'll pay for that these days


----------



## James Miller

bigfellascott said:


> Anyone here running one of the new Stihl 500i saws?



Heres Steve running one.


----------



## farmer steve

bigfellascott said:


> Anyone here running one of the new Stihl 500i saws?


Scott, got to run one at our GTG the other week. Brand new out of the box. I think a couple of others scroungers here ran it to. Just a tad more $h!t than my 462 but lighter. 
I think it would cut up the Euc and peppermint like balsa. I'm the old fart running the saw in the vid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=h-OfbhX4XqM


----------



## James Miller

Strong old saw. Might play with this one a little. MM, bg delete, and a few other things I'm picking up in the poulan thread.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> Strong old saw. Might play with this one a little. MM, bg delete, and a few other things I'm picking up in the poulan thread.



Nice pi$$ rev at the end.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Uncle Mike, you got Lunch Plans tomorrow??? Guess what I’ll be doing


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Nice pi$$ rev at the end.


This carb seems a bit off. Wanted to make sure it was still 4stroking. Might put the one on the 3400 on. It got a kit befor I shelved the saw.


----------



## MechanicMatt

BTW, I have a lead on another PRE 64 in 30-06, this one has a vintage scope. After bringing home that lever gun, my wife will kill me. You interested??


----------



## steved

Remember that discussion about porcupines?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Concrete board..... 

But yeah, I shoot every one of those bastards I see. I don’t care if I’m deer hunting, I shoot them all


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Thats gonna be a viral vid rite there



LOL. If i made it viewable by everyone..... then maybe 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to sight in my 95 tomorrow, got it back today with a new William's peep sight on it!

And I just bought an 870 I don't need … she is real happy about that (even though I got a steal!).

Send me an email about the price.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was going to sight in my 95 tomorrow, got it back today with a new William's peep sight on it!
> 
> And I just bought an 870 I don't need … she is real happy about that (even though I got a steal!).
> 
> Send me an email about the price.


Shot many rounds of skeet with a field grade 870, fun beating guys with thousands into their guns, and all on reloads too lol.
I "need" an 1100 receiver with either a skeet barrel or a rifled barrel with open sights.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

Just got back from a weekend down at the coast. My parents have a house - formerly my grandparent's house - near the coast and bought a boat in the last couple of years to replace the old tinny. We took the boat out yesterday. After arriving the night before, I went out for a flick for some Oz salmon in the surf. I caught five salmon and a tailor. 1 salmon and tailor were keepers, the rest of the salmon were like this. 




That's a size 10 foot next to a size 6 salmon. 

The next day we put the boat in the estuary. The entrance was closed which meant that the fishing was hard going. We did catch 5 tailor of which 4 were keepers. 




Here's Cowgirl holding the rod that didn't sit nicely in the rod holder.




Then the outboard started having problems and we could only make way at 2kn. But that was ok because we had supplies (that's my dad in the gumboots).




Cheese, bikkies, strawberries...where's the beer. Oops, forgot that. Rookie error. Anyway, we putputted back to the boat ramp at walking pace while a thunderstorm brewed. Cowgirl wasn't that worried. 




We got the boat loaded and drove out just as the first raindrop hit the windscreen, then it smashed us on the way home. We had tailor and salmon in butter and garlic for dinner with chips and salad. 




Yummy yummy.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Shot many rounds of skeet with a field grade 870, fun beating guys with thousands into their guns, and all on reloads too lol.
> I "need" an 1100 receiver with either a skeet barrel or a rifled barrel with open sights.



My old one (1970) has better wood and bluing, and a 28" modified choke barrel with just a bead (no vent rib) and is standard 2 3/4".

The new one is low grade wood and metal finish, but is a 3" Mag, and has a 28" vent rib barrel with choke tubes (only came with one, don't know what is in it).

I got it at auction for $165. It was barely used (may not have been), but has some minor scratches on the wood.


----------



## svk

I had a real nice 870 Wingmaster from late 60's/early 70's. Really nicely build gun, much better than the modern ones. Fixed full choke of course.


----------



## LondonNeil

Been very busy with lots of very tedious and very very stressful stuff but I have managed to start splitting the problem Oak from my neighbour. It's made me smile, it's split easily... When I bucked it I took the approach of noodling any ugly looking bits there and then, instead of trying to split them and later noodling what won't go. Much less frustrating and time efficient this way!


----------



## svk

Well I am only using about a wheelbarrow of wood per day, but considering cutting a bit more before we get more snow. I re-adjusted the aquastat regulated air vent on the boiler and it seems to be burning a bit more efficiently. In addition it is not overheating in the afternoon like it used to do in warmer temps.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I re-adjusted the aquastat regulated air vent on the boiler . . .


Anything with a name like '_aquastat_' oughta' adjust itself, in my opinion.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Anything with a name like '_aquastat_' oughta' adjust itself, in my opinion.
> 
> Philbert


I should clarify. The aquastat works perfectly.....the air vent "door" needs to be fine tuned occasionally because ham handed user occasionally needs to manually turn the motor at the beginning of the year and during that process the shaft had spun due to a loose allen bolt.


----------



## bigfellascott

farmer steve said:


> Scott, got to run one at our GTG the other week. Brand new out of the box. I think a couple of others scroungers here ran it to. Just a tad more $h!t than my 462 but lighter.
> I think it would cut up the Euc and peppermint like balsa. I'm the old fart running the saw in the vid.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=h-OfbhX4XqM



Thanks Steve, so no real major difference when cutting wood other than a bit lighter - hardly seems worth all the fuss unless you are in need of a new saw then it might be an option. And yes it will handle any of our wood we cut here I'm sure (my 029s does so it will).


----------



## bigfellascott

LondonNeil said:


> Been very busy with lots of very tedious and very very stressful stuff but I have managed to start splitting the problem Oak from my neighbour. It's made me smile, it's split easily... When I bucked it I took the approach of noodling any ugly looking bits there and then, instead of trying to split them and later noodling what won't go. Much less frustrating and time efficient this way!



Yep that's what I do most of the time too, anything I know that will be a PITA to split gets the chainsaw splitter put through it.


----------



## Cowboy254

While down at my parents' place I had an opportunity for a little scrounge. Dad stihl rides his bike silly distances (like all day - he's only coming up to 79yo ). He keeps an eye out for scroungeable wood on the side of the road then goes back later and cuts it up with this.







He bought it new when Adam was a boy. It's pretty tired and despite using it for 40+ years, he doesn't really know much about saws. Put oil in there, put fuel in there and run saw. He generally makes the chain blunter when he tries to sharpen it so he gets them ground locally. The bloke told him the chain had had it and mumbled that you can't get chain to fit the bar anymore (I told Dad that was BS) and sold him a loop of Carlton that didn't match the bar and had plenty of lateral wobble and I had to tighten it more that I normally would to get it to stay put. Made it difficult to file the chain too but I did my best (he stihl has the original file, with wooden handle). Anyway, Dad's 031AV is the first saw I ever used and I thought it was pretty good then so I bought the updated model in 2008. 




If I had known we were going scrounging I would have brought my little saw. And my peepee eee. Lookin' classy. 




Anyway, I ran the old saw and cut up a few roadside sticks. 




Dad loaded the ute and we ended up with prolly half a cube or a bit less. 




The maximum size was about 10 inches Dad thought it was cutting much better after the touch up I gave the chain - he reckons the saw would have struggled previously. In reality, it was stihl running and cutting like trash. While we were down there a property they owned up north sold and Dad was saying that he didn't know what to do with the money. After saying the obligatory "We can help with that", I convinced him pretty easily that he really needed a new saw. So I'm going saw shopping on his behalf . He doesn't know it yet but he's also buying chaps and a lid. He only cuts up little stuff so I think a 241 will do nicely. 

It's a four hour drive back home and we go over the mountains on the way. There are stihl a few drifts of snow about and with the cloud and lowering sun the views were great, the pics don't do it justice.




It was also cold so the family weren't going to hang around posing for many pics.




Looks like another cold front coming through with plenty of snow in the next few days  so the fire will get another run.


----------



## KiwiBro

If not a Stihl then maybe a little Echo would be the ducks nuts? One of those rear handle versions of the top handle model echo would be perfect if only cutting small stuff. So lightweight too. I wonder if a 241 will be overkill?


----------



## Cowboy254

I think that he might cut stuff that is a bit bigger if he has a decent saw and (particularly) chain. He has been cutting 4 inch wood because that is all the saw will do in its current state. In theory, the power output of the 241 is the same as the 031 (3.1hp) but it is 1.5kgs lighter - the 031 weighs 6.6kgs with a 13 inch bar and chain (according to the manual) which is very close to my 460! I recognise that Echo saws are perfectly good but Dad's a Stihl man and money is no object. That said, if it is difficult to find a 241, a 261 would certainly be too much. Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## MustangMike

I picked up my Browning / Winchester 95 last night with the Williams peep sight installed, so I went to the range today and set a couple of targets at 100 yds to sight it in. To say that I am pleased would be a gross understatement!

For an open sight lever gun with virgin brass … I'm stoked! First two sight in shots were high and to the left, but only 5/8" apart. Then I moved the sights and shot a 3 shot group, all in my circle 1+11/16". Afterward, I moved the sight for 1" to the left and it should be good!

Now it just needs a set of sling swivels and I'll have a great hunting gun! (This thing was in my gun cabinet for 35 years w/o being shot)!!!


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> While down at my parents' place I had an opportunity for a little scrounge. Dad stihl rides his bike silly distances (like all day - he's only coming up to 79yo ). He keeps an eye out for scroungeable wood on the side of the road then goes back later and cuts it up with this.
> 
> View attachment 770759
> 
> 
> View attachment 770760
> 
> 
> He bought it new when Adam was a boy. It's pretty tired and despite using it for 40+ years, he doesn't really know much about saws. Put oil in there, put fuel in there and run saw. He generally makes the chain blunter when he tries to sharpen it so he gets them ground locally. The bloke told him the chain had had it and mumbled that you can't get chain to fit the bar anymore (I told Dad that was BS) and sold him a loop of Carlton that didn't match the bar and had plenty of lateral wobble and I had to tighten it more that I normally would to get it to stay put. Made it difficult to file the chain too but I did my best (he stihl has the original file, with wooden handle). Anyway, Dad's 031AV is the first saw I ever used and I thought it was pretty good then so I bought the updated model in 2008.
> 
> View attachment 770767
> 
> 
> If I had known we were going scrounging I would have brought my little saw. And my peepee eee. Lookin' classy.
> 
> View attachment 770763
> 
> 
> Anyway, I ran the old saw and cut up a few roadside sticks.
> 
> View attachment 770761
> 
> 
> Dad loaded the ute and we ended up with prolly half a cube or a bit less.
> 
> View attachment 770762
> 
> 
> The maximum size was about 10 inches Dad thought it was cutting much better after the touch up I gave the chain - he reckons the saw would have struggled previously. In reality, it was stihl running and cutting like trash. While we were down there a property they owned up north sold and Dad was saying that he didn't know what to do with the money. After saying the obligatory "We can help with that", I convinced him pretty easily that he really needed a new saw. So I'm going saw shopping on his behalf . He doesn't know it yet but he's also buying chaps and a lid. He only cuts up little stuff so I think a 241 will do nicely.
> 
> It's a four hour drive back home and we go over the mountains on the way. There are stihl a few drifts of snow about and with the cloud and lowering sun the views were great, the pics don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 770764
> 
> 
> It was also cold so the family weren't going to hang around posing for many pics.
> 
> View attachment 770765
> 
> 
> Looks like another cold front coming through with plenty of snow in the next few days  so the fire will get another run.


I had a couple of 031's but they needed work and I was short on time so I sold them as a pair. Also had an 032 which cut really nicely.

Great pics, good looking fam.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I think that he might cut stuff that is a bit bigger if he has a decent saw and (particularly) chain. He has been cutting 4 inch wood because that is all the saw will do in its current state. In theory, the power output of the 241 is the same as the 031 (3.1hp) but it is 1.5kgs lighter - the 031 weighs 6.6kgs with a 13 inch bar and chain (according to the manual) which is very close to my 460! I recognise that Echo saws are perfectly good but Dad's a Stihl man and money is no object. That said, if it is difficult to find a 241, a 261 would certainly be too much. Any other suggestions welcome.


Sounds like the 241 is the go, and may as well support local if still available. How about contacting @bennn*e (Aussie dealer that used to post on here) and see what he can do for you/Dad? Otherwise there are heaps of good seppos on here that could help.
*ETA* and it'll be interesting if you ran the new stock 241 against Cowgirl's 241 and see what sorts of differences there are.


----------



## Jeffkrib

The best part of the story is that his old man is still doing big rides at age 79!
Saw wise maybe a top of the line Stihl battery saw and a ms362 would fit the bill.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> The best part of the story is that his old man is still doing big rides at age 79!
> Saw wise maybe a top of the line Stihl battery saw and a ms362 would fit the bill.



He complains that he starts getting nauseous and will often barf after 300km (maybe ketosis after 12 hours ). I'd generally barf at the thought of riding 300km, in fact I'm tired enough after driving 300km. Doctor had a solution - limit rides to 290km. He racked up over 19,000km on the bike in 2015 and did the 3 Peaks back in 2012. He has got a bit slack since buying the bay cruiser last year, prolly only done 7-8000km this year.


----------



## cantoo

These might as well be wall hangers. It's gun season here and as usual I'm run off my feet this time of year so not much hunting for me. There is a 870 express in there, Savage 270, Grampas Winchester 22, couple of Stevens 22 and 25 cal, grandsons 410 back packer, bunch of 22's, some pellet guns and a few antiques whatevers. The good news is that I finally found a new set of 3 point hitch arms for my L35, hopefully no more welding broken ones $800, ouch. 2 auctions sales on Saturday and one on Thursday, Christmas shopping for the wife.


----------



## husqvarna257

My wife got her 1st deer this year a spike 2 yr? buck. Problem was it was with a 2008 trailblazer. Right side is banged up good, know more in the day light. Police said I could take it and tag it so I did. Not sure what meat we will get, lots of blood in the chest cavity when I cleaned it. I'll post pics tomorrow. Now to help out my shaken up wife, not hurt but shaken up.
Wood boiler is going great this year, not burning much. 14 cord or sothis year but I hope to use 7.


----------



## KiwiBro

Mate sent me this pic this morning of that boat he bought from USA a while ago but only just got it home last night.




Anyone got a name for it? Ignoring my protests, the front runner is 'shark bait'. I wanted Hoki Mc Boatface.


----------



## svk

Look at this trash weather!!! Even colder next week. 

Got home 14 hours after stoking and since I’ve been burning pine there were nearly no coals left. Stirred things up a bit and it’s roaring again with a few smaller pieces.


----------



## chucker

people out on the thin ice in park rapids I am told.... not me!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My old one (1970) has better wood and bluing, and a 28" modified choke barrel with just a bead (no vent rib) and is standard 2 3/4".
> 
> The new one is low grade wood and metal finish, but is a 3" Mag, and has a 28" vent rib barrel with choke tubes (only came with one, don't know what is in it).
> 
> I got it at auction for $165. It was barely used (may not have been), but has some minor scratches on the wood.


Deal .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Look at this trash weather!!! Even colder next week.
> 
> Got home 14 hours after stoking and since I’ve been burning pine there were nearly no coals left. Stirred things up a bit and it’s roaring again with a few smaller pieces.
> 
> View attachment 770874


Look on the bright side. No below 0 temps and it warms up next week.


----------



## LondonNeil

That looks cold too me Steve. We don't actually dip below freezing they often over a winter, not day time at least. Autumn had been mild but incredibly wet, the lawn is a swamp. The parks a swamps. It's just rained and rained for the majority of the last 7 weeks, with 2 or the t storms giving a months rain in a day or two, I bet we've had 4months rain in less than 2. Cooler temps for the next few days though so I'll be lighting both stoves.


----------



## dancan

56 here in Igloo East Coast at the moment .
Scrounged spruce doing great at warding off the chill


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Mate sent me this pic this morning of that boat he bought from USA a while ago but only just got it home last night.
> 
> View attachment 770865
> 
> 
> Anyone got a name for it? Ignoring my protests, the front runner is 'shark bait'. I wanted Hoki Mc Boatface.


The "Master Baiter"!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Dropped down to 7 last night and up to 13 this morning. Luckily I had a little bit of oak in the furnace so I had some coals to stir. I only have a cord and a half of pine to run through so hardwood will get me more mileage during the the deep cold.


----------



## MustangMike

We have had a few mornings below freezing, but then it warms a bit. Was a very wet year in general, except for a very dry Sept, which seems to have ruined a lot of the autumn colors.

It is getting colder, and the possibility of 3" of snow on Fri., we will see.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> We have had a few mornings below freezing, but then it warms a bit. Was a very wet year in general, except for a very dry Sept, which seems to have ruined a lot of the autumn colors.
> 
> It is getting colder, and the possibility of 3" of snow on Fri., we will see.


Snowing here now, 3-5" for some places just north, here the ground is to warm to stick around. Lots of problems on the roads here this morning as the snow is hitting the pavement and then melting and freezing. 
Burning scrounged cookies and odds from a wire basket I set on the porch the other day. I hauled the rest in this morning, my hands got a little cold, but the house is toasty .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

KiwiBro said:


> Mate sent me this pic this morning of that boat he bought from USA a while ago but only just got it home last night.
> 
> View attachment 770865
> 
> 
> Anyone got a name for it? Ignoring my protests, the front runner is 'shark bait'. I wanted Hoki Mc Boatface.



"Fat Bastard's Floater"


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Mate sent me this pic this morning of that boat he bought from USA a while ago but only just got it home last night.
> 
> View attachment 770865
> 
> 
> *Anyone got a name for it?* Ignoring my protests, the front runner is 'shark bait'. I wanted Hoki Mc Boatface.



SS McFuggly!


----------



## bigfellascott

I got out yesterday and got another ute load of the Peppermint tree I've been cutting for the last week, still got a good 2 or 3 more loads at least I'd say, man that stuffs heavy when it's in the big rounds I've got it cut into (too hard to split out there) so put the 394 log splitter through them to enable me to get em in the back of the ute. I've split most of it up by hand now but still have a few uggly knotty bits to go which I might use the saw on again.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don’t say the word SNOW uncle Mike, that translates to this sucker being out at 4am in a plow truck.....


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Don’t say the word SNOW uncle Mike, that translates to this sucker being out at 4am in a plow truck.....


Which translates to overtime. Which translates to more guns,saws,car parts.


----------



## James Miller

Formulating a plan for the 3.7 muff mod. Think I'm gona try to optimize the stock setup on this one and either fish gill or put a 1/2" pipe on the other one.


----------



## steved

The one weather outlet is showing a model for the 14th dumping 12 inches on the i95 corridor....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, that is just before our opening day on the 16th! That could make it real interesting trying to get up to the cabin, the Mtn always gets more snow than down below.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Which translates to overtime. Which translates to more guns,saws,car parts.



No OT for Mgmt James, just extra work and making sure everything stays running!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.

The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.

Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore

Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.

Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## crowbuster

sorry to hear


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.



**** , sorry to hear , I'm tipping a glass to the west in his honor , may he enjoy the sunset and rest in peace .
What's his name so I can offer a toast ?


----------



## Philbert

It's never easy. Take your time, and try to focus on on the positive parts of your time together, as you can. 

Philbert


----------



## bigfellascott

Sorry to hear that mate, always a hard time losing someone.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> **** , sorry to hear , I'm tipping a glass to the west in his honor , may he enjoy the sunset and rest in peace .
> What's his name so I can offer a toast ?


Peter John


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Take your time six. There are plenty of trees to cut and deer to hunt. Be there for the family. You will all help each other get through this difficult time. If it's any comfort, it is the natural order of things....


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Very sorry to hear. Will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sorry to hear Six. My condolences to your family 

I’m not really MechanicMatt anymore, it’s ManagerMatt now. Salary and commission on if the department’s profitable. So I go in and make sure the place is ready to rock and roll for business. Can’t complain too much, new job came with a fairly large increase in pay. Wife got the house of her dreams and I got a bunch of toys. Was actually on the phone with an investment guy talking about putting money away just tonight. My plan is to retire from this job at 55, getting my ass chewed off everyday is a drain, I think after 5 years I only wanna do another 17 tops. Except on paydays, it’s a thankless job. I was all excited at first, figured I’d be able to pay my girls colleges and weddings with ease, figured I hit the lotto, but after a few years....... yeah the pays great but the whooping is pretty big too. My old man says “work hard, party hard” as in gotta make it worth the shot you put up with. Well, I try and have as much fun as possible, but when you go away on vacation and you still get 50 emails and 3 phone calls a day, is it vacation??

best one to date, Grandmas funeral starts at 11 two Fridays ago, 10:57 my boss ( the general manager of the dealership) calls cause one of my angry customers is in his office..... still kinda surprised I still got a job when I said the stuff I said..... My wife just looked amazed, she’s never heard stuff like that come out my mouth. His response “ you’re right, I’m sorry for bothering you with this, I’ll handle it”. Mutha Duckers!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and Uncle Mike, like I told you on the phone, I have a snowmobile now. We’ll get up the mountain. That thing will do 120 easy. You gotta try it!!!


----------



## svk

Matt, as a guy who has been there, keep that job as long as you can while still keeping your sanity. If it’s getting to be too much ********, get out before your health and relationships falter!


----------



## Philbert

I once got a call from my boss at the hospital while my wife was in labor. This was before cell phones. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks Steve, it’s a beast for sure. But being able to provide for my family the way I always dreamed of is unmeasurable. But the health and relationships are a very valid fear....

pic of the toy I got “the kids” last winter. It’s a riot to ride. I’m sure you mid west and Canucks know.....


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I wasn’t management but an hourly line leader and the bosses dumped all the crap they didn’t want to deal with on you. 2 days after my cancer surgery the plant nurse calls me on my cell phone while I’m still in the hospital and asks me when she can schedule a back to work physical for me!!!! The bosses wanted me back as soon as possible. They almost flipped when my surgeon told them it would be 8 more weeks. Funny part, after he told them that not one phone call to see how I was doing.


----------



## Benjo

svk said:


> Matt, as a guy who has been there, keep that job as long as you can while still keeping your sanity. If it’s getting to be too much ********, get out before your health and relationships falter!


Very good advice. I've watched jobs cause havoc with people's lives while they were blinded by the money. Save as much as you can, and remember to ask good friends and family whether they think your job is taking too much of a toll on your life and health. The key is keeping things in perspective and knowing when to get out. I've never seen anyone happier than the grumpy, overworked head of logistics for a trucking/moving company I used to work for when he finally had "FU money" and quit. Not sure he ever got to take a week off when his kids were young. Now he does jobs he wants to do, but only to help keep active and experience new things, he never needs to work again if he doesn't want to; think he was 50ish when he left.


----------



## JustJeff

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Been there man. Sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Sorry for your loss.
We'll keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## chucker

thoughts and prayers to you and yours friend... we all here have your back/hand/shoulder at this time... RIP DAD!


----------



## KiwiBro

Waiting for ferry after one last dance with Kermit pending its sale. Mowed through all of last year's milling waste in about 6 hrs at roughly a cord an hour. No pics sorry, had to hurry to the ferry. But now have a chance to relax...


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> The "Master Baiter"!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Was a resounding no.dude has no soh


----------



## KiwiBro

Bobby Kirbos said:


> "Fat Bastard's Floater"


ha, he is a fat bastard too


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Sorry to read of your dad's passing. Hope things get easier in time


----------



## al-k

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning


Sorry for your loss. I don't know if it ever gets easier but you learn to deal with it.


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Sorry to hear this Six. Prayers for you and the Family.


----------



## Fatherwheels

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.


Very sorry to hear about your fathers passing.
As human beings we want to be around, we are never ready to go, and even less able
to deal with the passing of another, sad times for sure, but not sad times in Heaven,
for that son or daughter who has come home, you have your memories now,
reflect on them my friend, they will carry you through, even more so, God is
at His strongest when we are at our weakest, and He will carry your burden of pain
for you, at this and any time.

Be Blessed


----------



## James Miller

Attempt #1 ugly check, loud? Most likely. Effective hopefully .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Very sorry to hear about your loss too six. As one of my mums friends told me when she passed away........“that’s the problem with this life no one gets out of it alive”.


----------



## Fatherwheels

Jeffkrib said:


> Very sorry to hear about your loss too six. As one of my mums friends told me when she passed away........“that’s the problem with this life no one gets out of it alive”.


So true, sure makes me a better person knowing that one day I will get to be with
my creator, and thankful for all He gives me while am here.


----------



## JustJeff

The creator gave us about 4" of snow last night. Finished up the stack of balsam fir and moving on to ash and elm.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Sorry to hear about your loss Six. Prayers forward for you and your family.


----------



## James Miller

These came out of the blast cabinet so nice I almost hate to paint them. Anyone know of a high temp clear I think they look good in bare metal.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 771150
> View attachment 771151
> These came out of the blast cabinet so nice I almost hate to paint them. Anyone know of a high temp clear I think they look good in bare metal.


What about a blueing.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wake up guys.

https://forum.snipershide.com/threa...-a-class-6-felony.6968758/page-4#post-8068834


----------



## MechanicMatt

“Leaders like to point” - White-feather


----------



## James Miller

None of them will do anything. The people that will start fighting back won't be the ones that have been talking about it on some forums. They will be the first ones dead in the next civil war. Just like in the rest of life the ones you don't hear from are the ones to watch. They will be the leaders of the next revolution.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry for you loss. Hope the positive memories out weight the short term pain and sorrow. I went through it quite a while ago.

I often remember sayings my Dad used, and one of them was "Life is for the Living" (he was a WW II Vet, and a lot of them did not return).

Be there for your family, and go hunting to put your mind at ease.


----------



## panolo

Been burning box elder for the first of the season. With temps not getting any higher than mid 20's and lows in the lower teens I switched to some elm in the OWB. I know they are relatively close on the btu charts but it's worth 150-200 degrees in the OWB. Still won't pass up box elder as it dries quick and burns well enough in the shoulder season but it's interesting to see the difference on two woods that close in btu's.


----------



## husqvarna257

Sorry for your loss. Lost my father almost 10 years ago, not an easy time. Lost my father in law years ago suddenly. He had nothing planned so it was hard to arrange it all. Lady at the DMV asked my wife why her Dad did not sign the car over to her, had to point out that he passed away before we saw him.

Got the wifes truck at the shop after the deer strike. Our insurance company picked the shop for my wife but she is ok with it and I am staying out of it. Butchering the deer tomorrow, not sure how much meat is going to be bad due to the truck collision. I'll make dog food with all the scraps and bad meat.


On a strange note we have a pileated woodpecker that keeps flying into and pecking at our windows. Not sure if he saw his reflection or what. Lands on the sill and looks in.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Been burning box elder for the first of the season. With temps not getting any higher than mid 20's and lows in the lower teens I switched to some elm in the OWB. I know they are relatively close on the btu charts but it's worth 150-200 degrees in the OWB. Still won't pass up box elder as it dries quick and burns well enough in the shoulder season but it's interesting to see the difference on two woods that close in btu's.


It’s interesting how that is.

In theory, woods like Norway pine and BE have 10 percent less density than mid grade hardwoods but burn times are significantly less.

I’ve been burning big pieces of Norway pine that I scrounged but looking forward to being done with this ~2 cords so I can get into the birch and maple.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

husqvarna257 said:


> Sorry for your loss. Lost my father almost 10 years ago, not an easy time. Lost my father in law years ago suddenly. He had nothing planned so it was hard to arrange it all. Lady at the DMV asked my wife why her Dad did not sign the car over to her, had to point out that he passed away before we saw him.
> 
> Got the wifes truck at the shop after the deer strike. Our insurance company picked the shop for my wife but she is ok with it and I am staying out of it. Butchering the deer tomorrow, not sure how much meat is going to be bad due to the truck collision. I'll make dog food with all the scraps and bad meat.View attachment 771194
> 
> 
> On a strange note we have a pileated woodpecker that keeps flying into and pecking at our windows. Not sure if he saw his reflection or what. Lands on the sill and looks in.


The wood pecker wants you to get the hide off so he can get to all the fat.


----------



## Be Stihl

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.



So sorry for your loss, I’m sure it is a great one. Stay strong for your sake and the family. Prayers for you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry to hear your loss 61ton, I lost dad a year ago, the memories will live on.


----------



## Plowboy83

Sorry for your loss six1. Hey guys wanted to thank everyone for posting makes the day go by a lot faster when you sittin on a tractor for 16 hours a day. I’m thinking another 2 weeks we should be one working ground then it’s time to play with the chainsaws.


----------



## MustangMike

Is your soil sometimes wet??? That track looks like quite a contraption!


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah there’s moisture in it the last irrigation was shut off around the 1st of September. I would say the top foot is dry and below that is where you start to get into more moisture the water table around here is anywhere from 8-20 ft


----------



## svk

Well I’m at the hunting shack till Monday (deer season opens Saturday). It’s only 16 degrees right now and the wolves came through yesterday. I put out a cam where the deer *were* last weekend so will be interesting to see if I see anything at all. 

I’ll scout tomorrow to determine where the deer are moving and then figure out a plan of attack. With an army of one it’s difficult to cover much ground once season starts but my neighbor does a bit of scouting too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve post up or PM me a picture of your wolf. I was telling one of my hunting buddies about the size of that thing

plowboy, we have “black dirt” fields by me, when that stuff is wet..... I don’t think a track machine would get out. Lots of onion farmers are now growing hemp, I heard they get 20k an acre per harvest. That’s CRAZY money


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve post up or PM me a picture of your wolf. I was telling one of my hunting buddies about the size of that thing
> 
> plowboy, we have “black dirt” fields by me, when that stuff is wet..... I don’t think a track machine would get out. Lots of onion farmers are now growing hemp, I heard they get 20k an acre per harvest. That’s CRAZY money


I sent you a friend request on FB. I’ve got a whole album on there.


----------



## md1486

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve post up or PM me a picture of your wolf.


+1 on posting it here. I love wolves, they are beautiful beasts. Curious if Im gonna see some at my new cabin. Put two cameras. So far I have seen only deers on cameras and one moose passing 40 feets from the cabin while I was taking breakfast inside. Pretty cool. Mooses season ended 10 days ago.


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve post up or PM me a picture of your wolf. I was telling one of my hunting buddies about the size of that thing
> 
> plowboy, we have “black dirt” fields by me, when that stuff is wet..... I don’t think a track machine would get out. Lots of onion farmers are now growing hemp, I heard they get 20k an acre per harvest. That’s CRAZY money


Hey Matt the dirt here is the same way if you work it wet it is ruined for a year or two. They started growing hemp out here also not sure exactly what they get paid for it but there’s no way it would 20k an acre


----------



## Philbert

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey guys wanted to thank everyone for posting makes the day go by a lot faster when you sittin on a tractor for 16 hours a day.


That thing doesn't drive itself?

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

Philbert said:


> That thing doesn't drive itself?
> 
> Philbert


It does drive all you have to do is turn around and push a button. It gets really boring fast and not the kinda guy that likes to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## Philbert

Skid some good sized logs with that thing!

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

Yes sir it would at 40,000lbs. I wish the damn thing would turn sharper though but is a pulling SOB for its size no comparison to the other one with 710 duals on back.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, you better be right wing or you’re gonna unfriend me quick, hahahahaha


----------



## MechanicMatt

Don’t anybody shop at Vaginas, I mean Dicks sporting goods anymore...... I’ll never spend a penny in there again


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> Don’t anybody shop at Vaginas, I mean Dicks sporting goods anymore...... I’ll never spend a penny in there again


What happened


----------



## MustangMike

The list get's long Matt, and includes Walmart!!! Unfortunately, those who support the second amendment don't seem to do it as vocally (or as organized) as those who oppose it.

Part of the problem is most of us actually have (or had) jobs and work!


----------



## MustangMike

Plowboy83 said:


> What happened



They are no longer selling some guns or ammo they deem to be offensive.


----------



## Plowboy83

Oh lord damn libs


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> The list get's long Matt, and includes Walmart!!! Unfortunately, those who support the second amendment don't seem to do it as vocally (or as organized) as those who oppose it.
> 
> Part of the problem is most of us actually have (or had) jobs and work!


But many of us DO like a good chicken sandwich. Sometimes where we DO spend our money is more important than where we don't.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Plowboy83 said:


> Oh lord damn libs


You’re in CA, the perfect breakfast cereal. Full of fruits, flakes and nuts.


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah no shyt please don’t remind me. The state is the biggest shyt hole in the nation. I’m glad I live in the middle of nowhere and don’t have to put up with them just with my wallet I guess. I have another 30 years and out of here. I think I will probably end up in NW Arkansas where my moms family is from I love it there


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wouldn’t sell me 45LC, asked for my pistol permit. I said it’s for my rifle. Guy says I need a pistol permit to buy handgun ammo. I say it’s for my rifle. Guy says handgun ammo. I say hey you see that Henry Big Boy, it’s chambered in 44remington, if I buy that rifle from you right now will you sell me the ammo for it? He says can’t it’s pistol ammo. I ask him on what planet does that make sense. He calls manager over. Manager apologized for the policy and asked me to leave. I told him I’ll never come back, tell my wife to never come back and all my friends and family to never come back. How can they sell and profit from the rifles but not sell you the ammo....... bastards


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Been burning box elder for the first of the season. With temps not getting any higher than mid 20's and lows in the lower teens I switched to some elm in the OWB. I know they are relatively close on the btu charts but it's worth 150-200 degrees in the OWB. Still won't pass up box elder as it dries quick and burns well enough in the shoulder season but it's interesting to see the difference on two woods that close in btu's.


I tossed a stem worth of box elder in one pile a couple yrs ago, or last yr, can't remember. I just started splitting that pile a couple weeks ago and the box is punky as can be , it's all going in the bonfire pit . 
I would save elm to burn in the middle of winter, the box would get very hot, but it won't keep the stove running hot for long.


----------



## MustangMike

That sucks Matt, but like I said, it is not just them!

And I won't bash CA, not that I like the State's policies, but it is not reflective of all who live there. After all, you could say the same about NY and VT!!!

I wish we could separate upstate NY from downstate NY, as half the people are in NYC which dictates the State vote. I live in Putnam County, which is above Westchester, which is above NYC. No Repubican that serves below Putnam won the election the last time around. We are the "holding the line" right now, but it is fading fast. Brewster HS is now 54% non English Speaking! It feels like you are bailing water from the boat with a teaspoon!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Wouldn’t sell me 45LC, asked for my pistol permit. I said it’s for my rifle. Guy says I need a pistol permit to buy handgun ammo. I say it’s for my rifle. Guy says handgun ammo. I say hey you see that Henry Big Boy, it’s chambered in 44remington, if I buy that rifle from you right now will you sell me the ammo for it? He says can’t it’s pistol ammo. I ask him on what planet does that make sense. He calls manager over. Manager apologized for the policy and asked me to leave. I told him I’ll never come back, tell my wife to never come back and all my friends and family to never come back. How can they sell and profit from the rifles but not sell you the ammo....... bastards



Good thing you didn't try to buy some rifle ammo … like 223!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

They only had two kinds. Crap and crappier crap


----------



## MechanicMatt

Snowing at my house.....


----------



## 92utownxh

six1, sorry for your loss. It made me think last night, I had my dad over to put brakes on his truck. He was going to take it somewhere, but I said to get the parts and bring it over. We spent a couple hours in the garage. My 2 youngest boys came out too. They picked up their ride on Gator and put it on buckets. They said they had to work on the engine. It was cute.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I tossed a stem worth of box elder in one pile a couple yrs ago, or last yr, can't remember. I just started splitting that pile a couple weeks ago and the box is punky as can be , it's all going in the bonfire pit .
> I would save elm to burn in the middle of winter, the box would get very hot, but it won't keep the stove running hot for long.



Must be a difference in climate. I can leave it on the ground un split for a couple years before I worry. 

Elm is shoulder season wood  Be burning mostly sugar maple and ash in the super cold.


----------



## James Miller

Sounds better then I thought it would.


----------



## svk

Dicks are dicks. 

We tried to order a large batch of football stuff through them for my sons football team. Horrible to deal with. 

Their regular sporting goods stuff are basically overpriced mid grade stuff. I have no reason to ever visit them again


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> Sounds better then I thought it would.


Get it in some wood!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Must be a difference in climate. I can leave it on the ground un split for a couple years before I worry.
> 
> Elm is shoulder season wood  Be burning mostly sugar maple and ash in the super cold.


I'll get some pictures when I'm out splitting next time, may be a while as ive been doing a lot of reverse scrounging lately, lots of unprepared people needing wood this year.
So ash burns that much hotter/longer than elm. I've never noticed that myself(not disagreeing just never compared them/paid attention), but ash splits a lot easier for sure except the real nasty ones, they'll stop a hydraulic splitter .


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Get it in some wood!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Maybe later. 3rd shift schedule dictates I sleep while the rest of you are being productive.


----------



## Logger nate

Well having a crisis here, out of firewood permits... Only allowed 10 cords per household. Crazy here because the tusick moth has killed 50% of our fir trees, they say it’s worst outbreak in history. The forest service is doing nothing. Thankfully the state and private landowners are logging it. Pretty cool haven’t seen this much logging for 20 years, lots of 5 and 6 log loads, even saw some 3 log loads. Replanting right behind the logging, at least state lands will have healthy forest again.
There’s wood I can cut at moms and on our place but I sure enjoy being out in the mountains cutting a lot more. Perfect weather too, sunny 50’s during the day, 20’s at night all weekend. 
Let the fire go out one day this week and this intruder showed up in the stove
Short range whitetail, and grouse is open and short range cow elk opens Sunday so I’ll probably be doing more hunting now. Surprised these spruce grouse aren’t extinct, lol. Not zoomed in , probably could have grabbed it with my hand


----------



## Logger nate

Sense 90% of my firewood scrounging, hunting, motorcycle riding, skiing is by myself out of cell range thinking about getting a Garmin inreach mini, anyone have experience with them? Good one? Or is there something else I should look at for off grid communication?


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Well having a crisis here, out of firewood permits... Only allowed 10 cords per household. Crazy here because the tusick moth has killed 50% of our fir trees, they say it’s worst outbreak in history. The forest service is doing nothing. Thankfully the state and private landowners are logging it. Pretty cool haven’t seen this much logging for 20 years, lots of 5 and 6 log loads, even saw some 3 log loads. Replanting right behind the logging, at least state lands will have healthy forest again.
> There’s wood I can cut at moms and on our place but I sure enjoy being out in the mountains cutting a lot more. Perfect weather too, sunny 50’s during the day, 20’s at night all weekend.
> Let the fire go out one day this week and this intruder showed up in the stoveView attachment 771356
> Short range whitetail, and grouse is open and short range cow elk opens Sunday so I’ll probably be doing more hunting now. Surprised these spruce grouse aren’t extinct, lol. Not zoomed in , probably could have grabbed it with my hand View attachment 771357


What is short range hunting Nate? Never heard that term before. Cool grouse pic.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> What is short range hunting Nate? Never heard that term before. Cool grouse pic.


I think it's the opposite of free range hunting.
Lots of this going on out here at the moment.


Beautiful day here for it and any other outside free range activities .


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well having a crisis here, out of firewood permits... Only allowed 10 cords per household. Crazy here because the tusick moth has killed 50% of our fir trees, they say it’s worst outbreak in history. The forest service is doing nothing. Thankfully the state and private landowners are logging it. Pretty cool haven’t seen this much logging for 20 years, lots of 5 and 6 log loads, even saw some 3 log loads. Replanting right behind the logging, at least state lands will have healthy forest again.
> There’s wood I can cut at moms and on our place but I sure enjoy being out in the mountains cutting a lot more. Perfect weather too, sunny 50’s during the day, 20’s at night all weekend.
> Let the fire go out one day this week and this intruder showed up in the stoveView attachment 771356
> Short range whitetail, and grouse is open and short range cow elk opens Sunday so I’ll probably be doing more hunting now. Surprised these spruce grouse aren’t extinct, lol. Not zoomed in , probably could have grabbed it with my hand View attachment 771357


Can you cut for someone else? Say your neighbor wants 10 cords? Or does a person from the household need to be present while cutting?

Also be cool to see some of the logging truck loads. Around here a 30” tree is large.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> What is short range hunting Nate? Never heard that term before. Cool grouse pic.


It’s a season that’s open mostly on private property close to homes so your restricted to short range weapons (bow, muzzleloader, shotgun, handgun) so you don’t shoot someone or their house .


chipper1 said:


> I think it's the opposite of free range hunting.
> Lots of this going on out here at the moment.
> View attachment 771358
> 
> Beautiful day here for it and any other outside free range activities .
> View attachment 771359


Hey Brett, wow that looks very nice there!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Can you cut for someone else? Say your neighbor wants 10 cords? Or does a person from the household need to be present while cutting?
> 
> Also be cool to see some of the logging truck loads. Around here a 30” tree is large.


 Yeah you can cut for someone else but yes they do have to be present. Probably good for me to take a brake anyway I guess, my right elbow and forearm been hurting pretty bad, getting hard to grip and pick things up with my right hand. Probably won’t happen but sounds good, lol. Just have to use my left one more .
I will try to get some pics, sure have missed some good ones, usually see them when I’m driving.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Also be cool to see some of the logging truck loads. Around here a 30” tree is large.


Some pics from FB, friends that have their own trucks


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Hey Brett, wow that looks very nice there!


It is, gotta enjoy the sunshine early in the day because it turns into overcast just about every day . 
Literally just took this pic .




Logger nate said:


> Some pics from FB, friends that have their own trucksView attachment 771361
> View attachment 771362
> View attachment 771363
> View attachment 771364


Funny seeing all those big sticks and hardly any axles under the trailers .
Most folks these days have no idea how much lumber was produced in Michigan, the trees are smaller, but a lot heavier .


----------



## svk

Well I’m just trying to get the courage to go into the cold woods to do some tracking. The wolves have been through here at least twice since Monday and at least once since Wednesday. The “shack deer” ie doe and fawn that hang out in my yard all of the time returned last night.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I’m just trying to get the courage to go into the cold woods to do some tracking. The wolves have been through here at least twice since Monday and at least once since Wednesday. The “shack deer” ie doe and fawn that hang out in my yard all of the time returned last night.


Are you scared of the cold  or the wolves .


----------



## svk

The cold. 

Unless you use a predator call in the woods, your chance of seeing a wolf, especially when walking is nearly zero.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The cold.
> 
> Unless you use a predator call in the woods, your chance of seeing a wolf, especially when walking is nearly zero.


I figured, beside I wouldn't doubt you'd be carrying and equalizer to make up for any outnumbering of you if they were there .


----------



## MustangMike

Low 20s here this morning, and snow flakes!!! Delivered 5 trailer loads of wood by noon (2.5 cord total). Hope to get into my tree stand before dark.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Low 20s here this morning, and snow flakes!!! Delivered 5 trailer loads of wood by noon (2.5 cord total). Hope to get into my tree stand before dark.


You're a machine Mike.
Lake effect snow just west of us so only flurries here, if the wind was to pick up it would be snowing here.
Heading out to load another cord shortly.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I figured, beside I wouldn't doubt you'd be carrying and equalizer to make up for any outnumbering of you if they were there .


22 single shot today. Saw three grouse but no shots.


----------



## steved

And so it begins...first fire of the season...

Pulled the brick, ran the brush...stuff was so light and so little that most of it blew out the top of the chimney from the draft. No creosote at all...

Dog knew right away what that meant!






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Low 20s here this morning, and snow flakes!!! Delivered 5 trailer loads of wood by noon (2.5 cord total). Hope to get into my tree stand before dark.


See flakes here everyday, most of them behind the wheel...

Saw my first snow flakes this morning too, parents had snow on the ground last night...lake effect I'm sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> I'll get some pictures when I'm out splitting next time, may be a while as ive been doing a lot of reverse scrounging lately, lots of unprepared people needing wood this year.
> So ash burns that much hotter/longer than elm. I've never noticed that myself(not disagreeing just never compared them/paid attention), but ash splits a lot easier for sure except the real nasty ones, they'll stop a hydraulic splitter .



I have some elm mixed in as well for the cold. I had cut some dead standing and that was next in the pile, only reason I called it shoulder season wood. I maybe have a couple days of box elder and I am done. Main staple will be sugar maple with mixed ash and elm. Never paid attention to the difference in burn time between the two, ash just dries quicker. I got nothing bad to say about elm though. I got a gasser OWB so it all burns well. Maple just relights quicker and gets hotter faster.


----------



## svk

Ready


----------



## woodchip rookie

steved said:


> See flakes here everyday


Even in the summer. Oh wait. SNOW flakes.


----------



## Logger nate

Logger nate said:


> Some pics from FB, friends that have their own trucksView attachment 771361
> View attachment 771362
> View attachment 771363
> View attachment 771364


Few more my buddy Joey just sent me


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Few more my buddy Joey just sent meView attachment 771428
> View attachment 771429


That’s gotta piss people off LMFAO


----------



## Cowboy254

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dad passed early Tuesday morning. It was faster then we expected. Translates to tons of unattended details. Actually had an appointment with the attorney for the same day to do all of the paperwork which turned into retaining him to handle probate. I feel there is a lesson there and will put my own affairs in order once this is wrapped.
> 
> The positive is most of the family had an opportunity to spend time with him and he went without suffering a long time.
> 
> Pretty sure his blood pressure just bottomed out and with Afib his heart just couldn't do it's job anymore
> 
> Right to the end he just wanted to get well enough to come home. It was heartbreaking in that regard. He is the first of his family of 8 to die and in the middle age wise at 75. He really didn't want or expect to be first.
> 
> Hopefully I can stop hemorrhaging cash soon and get some time in the woods after firearm deer season.



I'm very sorry to hear that, sad times. All the best.


----------



## husqvarna257

Cut up the deer my wife hit, lots of good meat and the rest go to dog food. Coyotes were near by last night but left us alone, I had back up fire power ready just in case. 1st snow flakes today as I cut up deer meat and its going to be in the teens tonight. Owb is going strong, first night I'll add some more wood.


----------



## James Miller

Not as dark as the phone makes it look. Chain needs serious help just did enough to make it cut. Will probably just replace it.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That’s gotta piss people off LMFAO


----------



## James Miller

Got the stove rolling tonight. Will be the first all nighter of the season.


----------



## MustangMike

Was that there one of them Spotted Owl Mobil Homes???


----------



## MustangMike

Pressure is off, I'm  . Took it with the Cross Bow using a climbing tree stand … not bad for my age!

Rack is OK, but nice body size, dressed about 140.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Good thing you didn't try to buy some rifle ammo … like 223!!!



nice job on the Buck Uncle Mike, also speaking of .223 I got a new scope for my bolt .223 tonight.


----------



## Plowboy83

What brand is it and what power. I have been looking for on for my 220 swift


MechanicMatt said:


> nice job on the Buck Uncle Mike, also speaking of .223 I got a new scope for my bolt .223 tonight. View attachment 771463


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Was that there one of them Spotted Owl Mobil Homes???





MustangMike said:


> Pressure is off, I'm  . Took it with the Cross Bow using a climbing tree stand … not bad for my age!
> 
> Rack is OK, but nice body size, dressed about 140.


Wow nice buck! That’s great!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Plowboy, Do NOT start talking 220 swift around my family. Everyone else I know swears by 22-250 but my Uncle here has a M77 in Swift and my BIL has a 700 in Swift

The scope is a cheap Bushnell, got it for $40

BIL texts me “guy pulled into the bar and has a bunch he’s unloading, grabbed two one for each of us, just give me $40 and it’s yours”. Said thanks bro, your the best thing my sis ever dragged home. He chuckled.


----------



## md1486

3F expected tonight with the windchill. Big piece of maple in the stove. Been burning for a few weeks here already


----------



## motorhead99999

Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Well having a crisis here, out of firewood permits... Only allowed 10 cords per household. Crazy here because the tusick moth has killed 50% of our fir trees, they say it’s worst outbreak in history. The forest service is doing nothing. Thankfully the state and private landowners are logging it. Pretty cool haven’t seen this much logging for 20 years, lots of 5 and 6 log loads, even saw some 3 log loads. Replanting right behind the logging, at least state lands will have healthy forest again.
> There’s wood I can cut at moms and on our place but I sure enjoy being out in the mountains cutting a lot more. Perfect weather too, sunny 50’s during the day, 20’s at night all weekend.
> Let the fire go out one day this week and this intruder showed up in the stoveView attachment 771356
> Short range whitetail, and grouse is open and short range cow elk opens Sunday so I’ll probably be doing more hunting now. Surprised these spruce grouse aren’t extinct, lol. Not zoomed in , probably could have grabbed it with my hand View attachment 771357


When I was a kid, up in the Big Creek area, we'd kill em with a stick for camp meat during hunting season. Sticks didn't make any noise


----------



## Deleted member 149229

motorhead99999 said:


> Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?
> 
> 
> 
> https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Try this, having trouble getting my phone to paste.
https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## panolo

motorhead99999 said:


> Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?



It's mostly used in bundles they sell at the gas station around here. I always have a few logs mixed in my stacks but I don't cut it unless I have to. I'd focus my energy on the hardwood tops.


----------



## svk

A few images from deer camp


----------



## svk

motorhead99999 said:


> Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?


I don’t want to sound glib but unless you are freezing to death, leave the basswood in the woods. Yes it’s that bad and doesn’t smell great either. I burn a lot of aspen and even that burns significantly longer than basswood.


----------



## svk

Nice job Mike, I’d be happy with that one.


----------



## JustJeff

I hate leaving wood on the ground. So I wind up taking a bit of willow, pine, poplar etc. The lower BTU stuff I use for shoulder season and campfire wood. I usually sell a few cords of campfire wood every year. Also don't mind mixing some in with my other hardwoods. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Beats my bow buck. Gotta wait till rifle to try and up his ante.


----------



## motorhead99999

svk said:


> I don’t want to sound glib but unless you are freezing to death, leave the basswood in the woods. Yes it’s that bad and doesn’t smell great either. I burn a lot of aspen and even that burns significantly longer than basswood.


That’s what I thought


----------



## chipper1

motorhead99999 said:


> That’s what I thought


How many acres did you have logged .
I don't know what grade of logs you had pulled out of there, but that sounds like enough tops that I would be selling them off to someone who sells firewood. By the time they get all that cleaned up you'll have plenty of dead standing and whatnot to clean up.
If you start now the basswood will be topsoil by the time you finish all those tops.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 22 single shot today. Saw three grouse but no shots.


Funny how that works, could have easily shot the one the other day, should have grabbed it lol.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I have some elm mixed in as well for the cold. I had cut some dead standing and that was next in the pile, only reason I called it shoulder season wood. I maybe have a couple days of box elder and I am done. Main staple will be sugar maple with mixed ash and elm. Never paid attention to the difference in burn time between the two, ash just dries quicker. I got nothing bad to say about elm though. I got a gasser OWB so it all burns well. Maple just relights quicker and gets hotter faster.


The bad thing to me about elm is how stringy it is for splitting, but if you split it when its frozen it goes much better. I just moved a bunch of it around on my big wood pile when I was cleaning up today, looked real good, it will all get sold though. Hauled in the premium red and white oak tonight as well as a couple sticks of black locust for myself .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Even in the summer. Oh wait. SNOW flakes.


I was just called a snowflake a couple days ago, not sure what their definition of a snowflake is .


----------



## Logger nate

cornfused said:


> When I was a kid, up in the Big Creek area, we'd kill em with a stick for camp meat during hunting season. Sticks didn't make any noise


That’s pretty cool. Seen a few blue grouse in that area too, little bigger than spruce and ruff grouse. Have killed a few with rocks, arm gets kinda sore by the time I hit one though, stick might have been better, lol. 

Moose are good for something besides eating, they make good scrounger fuel.
Morning 
Evening 
lol


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Pressure is off, I'm  . Took it with the Cross Bow using a climbing tree stand … not bad for my age!
> 
> Rack is OK, but nice body size, dressed about 140.


Good job Mike.  Which saw do you use for butchering?  Deer tracks all over that chopped up sweet corn patch right beside where we were sawing at the GTG.


----------



## Cowboy254

Stihl burning here, a little scrounged peppermint in there at the moment. Most of the ash in there is from scrounged black locust but I'm waiting until summer finally arrives before I clean it out. This next week looks intermittently cold as well so we'll have a few more fires. Experience tells me that once we stop burning full time here, you can bank on at least a face cord's worth or more of burning with the odd cold fronts that come through. 




Me, I'm happy to have more fronts and more rain at this time. Bushfire season is scary here and the more rain at this time, the better.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> I was just called a snowflake a couple days ago, not sure what their definition of a snowflake is [emoji23].


The one's around here are just flakes, or morons, take your pick...nothing political.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Logger nate said:


> That’s pretty cool. Seen a few blue grouse in that area too, little bigger than spruce and ruff grouse. Have killed a few with rocks, arm gets kinda sore by the time I hit one though, stick might have been better, lol.
> 
> Moose are good for something besides eating, they make good scrounger fuel.
> Morning View attachment 771505
> Evening View attachment 771504
> lol


Moose drool...they have a beer too...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Well it’s 25 degrees and light winds. We had just a dusting of snow overnight. So it’s not bad in the stand. 

My stand is in a birch tree that has now died so the clock is ticking. Options are to put poles in where the trunks are and scab to the nearby maples or simply rebuild. We’ll see.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Well it’s 25 degrees and light winds. We had just a dusting of snow overnight. So it’s not bad in the stand.
> 
> My stand is in a birch tree that has now died so the clock is ticking. Options are to put poles in where the trunks are and scab to the nearby maples or simply rebuild. We’ll see.


Free standing with pressure treated posts is the only way to go...they can't get dead any further and will be there long after us. We've been stand hunting for nearly 35 years, started with stands in trees, free standing out of junk wood, and finally went whole hog...

We put up two new stands, all pressure treated with pvc foam board for siding...they will outlast both my father and me. The decks have 1 inch gaps between the board that allow crap and snow to drop off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Updated on the coal shovel i made..... it sucks. Holes either need to be WAY wider or i just need to make a rake. They are currently.375” wide. When you scoop them up it takes to much effort to shake the ash out and all of it still will not come out.






coal/ash separator shovel, Revision 2 under way[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I'm just building a screen out of rat wired to sift the ashes I shovel out so I can save the coals and return them to the stove. Foolish to waste the best stuff, heck the used to make and sell charcoal up near where my cabin is.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Good job Mike.  Which saw do you use for butchering?  Deer tracks all over that chopped up sweet corn patch right beside where we were sawing at the GTG.



The only sawing I do (with a battery reciprocating saw) is to shorten the legs before skinning and to remove/save the skull cap and antlers.

I use a knife to remove both shoulders, then both hind quarters, then fillet out the back straps. The less you use a saw for butchering, the better your meat will taste. Unlike beef, fat and bone marrow from a deer make meat taste worse. It takes longer, but I do everything I can with a knife.

I cut the backstrap 3-4" long and grill it like fillet mignon. I make steaks out of everything I can from the hind qtrs. and the shoulder, and make burger with the rest (mix it with real chop meat about 60/40).

Make sure you do not over cook venison when grilling. It is very lean and will get tough as shoe leather. It is best rare/med rare. A marinate with Olive Oil, Kikkoman (soy or teriyaki), sliced ginger root and other spices will remove all gaminess.


----------



## farmer steve

I was just kidding about the chainsaw. The old Wright (reciprocating?) saws came with a meat blade.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> The bad thing to me about elm is how stringy it is for splitting, but if you split it when its frozen it goes much better. I just moved a bunch of it around on my big wood pile when I was cleaning up today, looked real good, it will all get sold though. Hauled in the premium red and white oak tonight as well as a couple sticks of black locust for myself .



With the SS it don't split so bad. I've never seen a stick of locust. Best wood I have seen is iron wood but it is all small. 

People go wild for oak around here. Think it's mainly because of burn time in the fireplaces and stoves and lots of old lore. I was BS'ing with a log truck driver and he says people are nuts with the calls. Won't buy a good firewood mix with oak, ash, maple, elm, birch if he is sold out of oak logs.


----------



## motorhead99999

chipper1 said:


> How many acres did you have logged .
> I don't know what grade of logs you had pulled out of there, but that sounds like enough tops that I would be selling them off to someone who sells firewood. By the time they get all that cleaned up you'll have plenty of dead standing and whatnot to clean up.
> If you start now the basswood will be topsoil by the time you finish all those tops.


Almost 600 acres everything they cut was 24” plus. Very little wind where they cut also so very tall straight trees. Only time it gets wind is out of the north east


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Updated on the coal shovel i made..... it sucks. Holes either need to be WAY wider or i just need to make a rake. They are currently.375” wide. When you scoop them up it takes to much effort to shake the ash out and all of it still will not come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coal/ash separator shovel, Revision 2 under way[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I use a fry strainer. The kind they drop chicken nuggets into the fryer with. Works pretty good.


----------



## H-Ranch

So I've harvested most of the easy pickings in my woods that are close to the trails. I have some standing dead ash but I'll leave them in storage unless they become a hazard. There are also quite a number of ash trees on the ground. Today I found a couple 16-18" mostly suspended from the ground and went off-roading with the JD 420 and trailer to retrieve them. A little past it's prime in the foreground but solid 6 feet down.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> So I've harvested most of the easy pickings in my woods that are close to the trails. I have some standing dead ash but I'll leave them in storage unless they become a hazard. There are also quite a number of ash trees on the ground. Today I found a couple 16-18" mostly suspended from the ground and went off-roading with the JD 420 and trailer to retrieve them. A little past it's prime in the foreground but solid 6 feet down. View attachment 771665


Just watch those standing dead ash. They rot from the bottom up pretty quick once they die. Lose a lot of BTU'S in the bottom once they go bad.


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, dead Ash is the most dangerous tree to fall. You just never know if it is solid or gone, you can just touch it with the saw and it will fall, no hinge at all!


----------



## hamish

motorhead99999 said:


> Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?


Dont be a firewood snob. I have kept warm many a winters burning basswood. Sure You need more but add in the hardwood tops and your laughing, besides your outside running your saws.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> IMO, dead Ash is the most dangerous tree to fall. You just never know if it is solid or gone, you can just touch it with the saw and it will fall, no hinge at all!



That what i was going to say. I do not like cutting trees that have been dead standing to long. Just to dangerous. if I cannot find something on the ground I TRY wait until late fall or winter to cut it down living trees when there is much less water (and sap) in the tree. I’ll just try to get the tree trees that produce the least Sap in the middle of the summer. 

I have a huge cherry at the edge of my woods that will be probably 4+ truck loads (2 cords possibly) The bottom portion of the tree is diseased and dying starting to show ants. Going to wait till it’s really cold out so when it falls in my yard it doesn’t sink in the mud. But I am a little nervous about cutting it down.

Has two trunks and they splits about 4 feet from the ground. Still deciding on if I should try to cut them down individually (a bit high)or take them together below the split. 

Regardless the moral of my story is dead trees are dangerous. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Just watch those standing dead ash. They rot from the bottom up pretty quick once they die. Lose a lot of BTU'S in the bottom once they go bad.





MustangMike said:


> IMO, dead Ash is the most dangerous tree to fall. You just never know if it is solid or gone, you can just touch it with the saw and it will fall, no hinge at all!


I'm pretty much at the epicenter of the EAB outbreak so these trees have been dead for 15 years. Most of them are in low areas of the property so they generally rot off at the roots and fall over. Often the first 6 or 8 feet are punky by that time but the rest of the trunk is still good (most of the branches are long gone.) That's why I let nature take it's course with them. They are a lot safer to cut on the ground!


----------



## cantoo

motorhead99999 said:


> Anyone burn basswood? I have a ton of blowdowns but I also have a ton of hardwood tops maple, oak, ash, and so on where they logged behind my house. Almost 250 thousand in logs to give you a idea of amount of tops. Is it worth cutting up some of these huge 3’ plus basswood blowdowns to burn in a indoor wood stove?



Check this website out. Any carver groups in your area? https://www.stockade.ca/Basswood-Items_c_1823.html


----------



## chipper1

motorhead99999 said:


> Almost 600 acres everything they cut was 24” plus. Very little wind where they cut also so very tall straight trees. Only time it gets wind is out of the north east


Figured it was a large amount , 250k ain't no small block.
As I was saying before I'd find someone to buy those tops, probably multiple someones lol.
And I wouldn't touch a single stick of the basswood for firewood. It's one of those can't be tripping over dollars to pick up dimes kinda things, but if you have all the time in the world and need something to do .
I loaded another cord today and got it delivered and stacked, the piles getting small, I'm gonna need you to drop some tops off over here .
Reverse scrounging lol.
Looks real small in this picture, that's a 20' trailer .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, Aluminum is the way to go!!!!


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, Aluminum is the way to go!!!!


It's fine for what you're doing with it, but this particular trailer is built to light for working with. 
My last aluminum trailer an aluma brand trailer was great and built much heavier. I have pictures on AS somewhere, probably in this thread with the top rails popped off the uprights and the gate broke loos from the back the third time I drove my little tractor on it. I also broke through the decking on it as it was 5/4 boards, literally deck boards . I replaced the 4 outside boards on the back 4'(dovetail of sorts, only an inch drop ) with 1.25" white oak boards, and had a fab shop add gussets on all the uprights both sides and top and bottom so now it's much better. Yours looks to have twice as may uprights, that's real nice, and since they didn't give us anywhere to secure loads to you also have twice as many securement points. I've considered having 3/8" flat stock welded on the outside of the uprights to make a rubrail that could also be used for securing to next to the uprights, I'd also add twice as many uprights like your trailer or just tube stock at the same points for the flat stock to be welded to. 
The trailer has done a lot of work for me, but it should have been built better, it's my fault that I bought it sight unseen of an online auction site  . It owes me nothing and it's still going and has some value so that's good, do you need another one .
Here's my old one with a nice little load.
I'd like another one of these, I should sell my 4x8 and get one or maybe I should keep the 4x8, I think I may have TAD.


Big trailer with the rail popping off on the front.


And with the new gussets.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Just watch those standing dead ash. They rot from the bottom up pretty quick once they die. Lose a lot of BTU'S in the bottom once they go bad.



This one is right beside the mulberry I'm working on at the other property.


----------



## James Miller

Started working on this a few days ago. The ash in the other pic is about 10' to the left.
Still need to put the rest on the ground.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like the aluminum because it keeps the weight down. So the stuff being carried is what the truck is pulling, not some big heavy steel trailer


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have a little single axle 5x8 but the weight rating isnt very high. I think if I just had one layer of 18" rounds on it stood up on end so they dont roll around it would be ok but most of the time if i cut enough to fill the truck first I dont have enough time or energy to fill a trailer also


----------



## svk

Cold windy day in the woods. Was 14 this morning and has dropped down to 8. I’ve walked 2.75 miles of my 3.5 mile loop and have seen nothing so far.


----------



## motorhead99999

Cut a load of maple and oak this morning out of two smaller tops behind the house only a couple hundred more loads in there lol


----------



## MustangMike

That is very interesting. I have relatives not far from you (West Winfield) and they don't have any Oak in the area (other than what they planted). My cousin now has the 125 acre farm. Used to be a dairy farm, but he just rents fields. Used to have a lot of Elm, but they all died, and has a lot of Sugar Maple.


----------



## motorhead99999

MustangMike said:


> That is very interesting. I have relatives not far from you (West Winfield) and they don't have any Oak in the area (other than what they planted). My cousin now has the 125 acre farm. Used to be a dairy farm, but he just rents fields. Used to have a lot of Elm, but they all died, and has a lot of Sugar Maple.


Around me as far as hardwoods we have a lot of maple, red and white oak, ash , beech, shagbark hickory. also a lot of iron wood


----------



## svk

This chunk of land was hit extremely hard by two years of wind storms. It used to be heavily traveled by deer.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> This chunk of land was hit extremely hard by two years of wind storms. It used to be heavily traveled by deer.


Then why don't the deer pitch in to fix it?

Philbert


----------



## motorhead99999

svk said:


> This chunk of land was hit extremely hard by two years of wind storms. It used to be heavily traveled by deer.
> View attachment 771841
> View attachment 771842
> View attachment 771843
> View attachment 771844
> View attachment 771845
> View attachment 771846


Iv had good luck hunting In Areas like that in the past. It’s a pain when u shoot something and gotta drag them over all the trees though. Cut some paths through it and 9 times out of ten they will use them.


----------



## MNGuns

motorhead99999 said:


> Iv had good luck hunting In Areas like that in the past. It’s a pain when u shoot something and gotta drag them over all the trees though. Cut some paths through it and 9 times out of ten they will use them.


You can mow a path thru knee high grass and deer will travel it before they go thru the taller stuff. Funny animals.


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> You can mow a path thru knee high grass and deer will travel it before they go thru the taller stuff. Funny animals.


We've watched deer at full run hit our mowed paths and immediately turn to run the path. We've been funneling deer this way for years...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Rough few days ahead for anyone in NSW close to those fires. Auntie sent a photo from her kitchen window a few days ago. She's not sure if she'll still have a house come middle of this week.


----------



## dancan

Been hearing about that up here Kiwi , hope everyone stays safe !


----------



## MustangMike

After the tornado hit my 50 Acres and took down about 40% of my trees there were sections you just could not traverse, especially in the snow. Luckily, the guy next door was a logger, and I actually got some money out of him cleaning it up.

Logs were stacked over 8' high in lots of places, and you would just go up and down so frequently you gave up trying to go through it. Now, about 25 years later, it is all just new growth you can't see through. Really changed the property tremendously, and larger trees on the rest of the property were susceptible to future wind storms. We have not had enough of anything worth logging for 25 years. (they used to log it every 10 years)


----------



## turnkey4099

I need to buy a lottery ticket. Went out to my new locust patch today, heard something occasionaly band in the bed. Figured it was just the ax or maul rolling abit on the corners. 4 hour working up some small saplings, left and back home hearing the same banging. 44 mile round trip. Crawled out and spotted my hookeroon still riding the top of the cab. Dunno how I didn't see it while cutting and loading plus having to get the farmer to tow start the truck to come home.


----------



## hamish

Walking out to meet the school bus. My favourite season, no bugs, no mud, beers always cold.

Hoping for a lil thaw so i can unstick this piece of firewood from the swamp.


----------



## Alongshot

Went out on to get some downed tammys, saw this. Rotted stump tipped into a fir tree only way to go is to the right. I'm standing on a private easement and it will end up laying across the road. Tree is on my land so had to knock it down and clear the road before it came down on its own. Hard to see but the top runs up on the right side maybe past the top of the pic.


----------



## steved

Here I sit, 40 degrees outside and the windows open because the stove has a heat on.

Could be worse problems...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alongshot

Dropped it across the road, top snapped off and hung vertically in the tree on the right side of the road. Probably 20' snapped off ,


----------



## U&A

Possibly 8” of snow starting tonight to the end of the day tomorrow. I guessing we might get 4-5 at best. We spent the day preparing for it all. Have about 1.5 weeks of wood set aside and kept out of the snow on the porch. Ready to go in the stove. Covered the top of the first wood pile iv been pulling from. 


Did one last scrape through the trails with the back blade on the tractor to kill off new growth. Did some nice wild game poses and funny pictures for my buddies trail cameras in my woods[emoji23][emoji23]

Knocked the rakers down from the traditional.025” to .035” on the 24” full comp on my 385XP. (Wish it was a full skip) Then took her out again to cut down some pc’s (about 1/2 a face cord) that were a bit too long to go in the stove and did some maple and red oak noodling as well. .035” suits that saw much better. No more 4stroking in the wood all the time. 

Tried out my new oil in the 385XP. Motul 800. Seemed to run great. No smoke at 38:1. The husky XP+ oil smoked to much for my liking and was causing to much carbon buildup on the piston and this unusual gunky sticky slimy crap on the exhaust pipe. 

Found a new coin opp car wash in town that uses hot water in the do it yourself power was bays. Washed the mud off the truck form a few trips into the woods yesterday to get the maple.

Stove is currently full of cherry and black locust for the overnight burn. Off to bed in the next 30min.

Night fellas!





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, what you forgot to tell the fellas is, the logger cut a path through the thickest of that wind fall and the night before opening day Says to me “he kid, your stand is on the other side of the blow downs right? We’ll make sure your awake tomorrow morning at 7:05, a 7 pointer missing the brow time on the left side is gonna come right past your stand”. Sure as he said......


----------



## MustangMike

As I recall, EVERYONE on the whole mountain knew that you got it!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was a bit excited....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Wooooooo-hooooooooo


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, what you forgot to tell the fellas is, the logger cut a path through the thickest of that wind fall and the night before opening day Says to me “he kid, your stand is on the other side of the blow downs right? We’ll make sure your awake tomorrow morning at 7:05, a 7 pointer missing the brow time on the left side is gonna come right past your stand”. Sure as he said......


Why did he untie it lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Why did he untie it lol.


He didn't !!!


----------



## dancan

*For the Fallen*
BY LAURENCE BINYON
With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children, 
England mourns for her dead across the sea. 
Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit, 
Fallen in the cause of the free.
 
Solemn the drums thrill; Death august and royal 
Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres, 
There is music in the midst of desolation 
And a glory that shines upon our tears.
 
They went with songs to the battle, they were young, 
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow. 
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted; 
They fell with their faces to the foe.
 
They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them.
 
They mingle not with their laughing comrades again; 
They sit no more at familiar tables of home; 
They have no lot in our labour of the day-time; 
They sleep beyond England's foam.
 
But where our desires are and our hopes profound, 
Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight, 
To the innermost heart of their own land they are known 
As the stars are known to the Night;
 
As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust, 
Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain; 
As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness, 
To the end, to the end, they remain.


----------



## JustJeff

I was gone all day yesterday teaching a snowmobile license course for youngsters. I lit a fire in the morning and it should have been more than enough for the day but my wife decided to complain about being cold early afternoon. My almost 19 yr old son took it upon himself to light a fire but first decided to clean out the stove. Bless his heart but that dummy used a plastic bucket to shovel the coals into. I came home and saw it and then had to ask him if he was really that stupid. Thankfully it was only warm and not hot! I quickly dumped it into the metal bucket that I use and showed him the process. Then I noticed a piece of kindling that wasn't quite right so I asked him what he split. He said "you already have a bunch split in the garage under the BBQ". Uh huh. He used the apple I have split up for smoking. Aaaaarrrgh! In his defense, he is almost never home when I build a fire because of his job. Now I am going to hold a simple how to course for the stove to my wife who knows better and sons and daughter who don't. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> He didn't !!!


How unsportsmanlike, we always untie them first.
My buddy took another last night at his grandmothers, which is where I've done a good bit of work at. Just a little basket rack, his first one this yr was a smaller rack as well, with a huge body .
Hope you find an untied one this morning Steve .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> How unsportsmanlike, we always untie them first.
> My buddy took another last night at his grandmothers, which is where I've done a good bit of work at. Just a little basket rack, his first one this yr was a smaller rack as well, with a huge body .
> Hope you find an untied one this morning Steve .


Easier to to find if they are still tied. Called in a nice 8 to about 30 yards but he saw me first .


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Veterans Day everyone.

My friend Harold says I'm the ONLY ONE who calls him each year. You can't even find the cards any more, everyone used to have them.


----------



## MustangMike

I was showing Harold some pics of when I was in college. He asked if I was still in touch with any of the guys, and I told him no.

Then Harold showed me some pics of Nam. I asked him if he was still in touch with any of the guys. He closed the photo album and started walking away from the table as he replied "no, they all died".

We have more to be thankful for than most people can imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

And a fine crisp start to Veteran's Day it is!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Please keep that


----------



## svk

3 degrees with 10-15 mph winds makes a cold day in the woods. I’ve been running the heater all morning so I’m warm enough but it is still tough with the wind.


----------



## Philbert

New perspective on 'bucking' with a pole saw :

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/11/09/buck-antlers-tangled-man-saw-rescue-dnt-vpx.wood

_"Video shows man use tree limb saw to free stuck buck_
_Mark Johnson spotted two bucks whose antlers had been locked together, and knew the deer were in a precarious situation. He phoned a friend who brought other neighbors, armed with ropes and a tree limb saw, to the rescue."_


Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, great stuff!

Started skinning at 9:15 and by noon I had all 4 qtrs. and the backstraps in coolers on ice. Taking a lunch break + before I set up and begin butchering in the garage.

Tomorrow the wife and I will make burgers out of everything I can't turn into steaks.


----------



## svk

I drove over to our family land this afternoon. Much more sign there but haven’t seen one yet.


----------



## U&A

SNOW
SNOW
SNOW!!!!!!

Im so excited i have to do donuts in every parking lot i see and drift around every turn and obstacles in sight.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Hunting our family land. Still hoping to see something.


----------



## U&A

Snack?







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Snack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


My grandma in southern MN used to eat grey squirrel. Not much meat in a pine squirrel LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

*The Soldier*
BY RUPERT BROOKE
If I should die, think only this of me:
That there’s some corner of a foreign field
That is for ever England. There shall be
In that rich earth a richer dust concealed;
A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware,
Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam;
A body of England’s, breathing English air,
Washed by the rivers, blest by suns of home.

And think, this heart, all evil shed away,
A pulse in the eternal mind, no less
Gives somewhere back the thoughts by England given;
Her sights and sounds; dreams happy as her day;
And laughter, learnt of friends; and gentleness,
In hearts at peace, under an English heaven.


----------



## dancan

Well ,,,


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Well ,,,


Oh you got a fancy new truck that lowers the suspension for you so its easier to get out


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> Well ,,,


Flat tire or stuck in the mud? Either one sucks!


----------



## dancan

Just not liking the lowrider Lol
Didn't get stuck , just low .
Did drag home a load of birch


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Just not liking the lowrider Lol
> Didn't get stuck , just low .
> Did drag home a load of birch


Just got my wood hauler inspected...going to be a road terror now!





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just got the truck detailed. Hope the snow stays to the south.


----------



## Multifaceted

Went to look at this old gal today and took her for a spin. Has the T444E 7.3 in it. Some recent work done to it, frame and rocker panels clean, so is body aside from some bed rust along the rear fenders. Price is a little high, but might be taking this home if the seller scenes my offer. 222K miles, just broken in


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Multifaceted said:


> Went to look at this old gal today and took her for a spin. Has the T444E 7.3 in it. Some recent work done to it, frame and rocker panels clean, so is body aside from some bed rust along the rear fenders. Price is a little high, but might be taking this home if the seller scenes my offer. 222K miles, just broken in


Doesn't look like it ever did much but road running.


----------



## steved

Multifaceted said:


> Went to look at this old gal today and took her for a spin. Has the T444E 7.3 in it. Some recent work done to it, frame and rocker panels clean, so is body aside from some bed rust along the rear fenders. Price is a little high, but might be taking this home if the seller scenes my offer. 222K miles, just broken in


363k, and a broken odometer on mine!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

Multifaceted said:


> Went to look at this old gal today and took her for a spin. Has the T444E 7.3 in it. Some recent work done to it, frame and rocker panels clean, so is body aside from some bed rust along the rear fenders. Price is a little high, but might be taking this home if the seller scenes my offer. 222K miles, just broken in


I like it


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> Just not liking the lowrider Lol
> Didn't get stuck , just low .
> Did drag home a load of birch


Ahh, a load of birch! That stuff can be heavy when green. Need some helper springs!


----------



## dancan

It was the 3 sticks of Spruce that I threw on the birch that did put it over !


----------



## dancan

Truth be told , it was a photo op with the lay of the land , the running board trick was with an empty truck , but it did make me think of this




Almost 248k miles on the F350 .


----------



## svk

Here was the highlight of my day. I stopped in a grove of balsam trees and was literally mobbed by a group of chickadees. Never seen so many in one place!


----------



## Multifaceted

sixonetonoffun said:


> Doesn't look like it ever did much but road running.



It does. Suspension is very stiff, real heavy leaf springs. Will probably smooth out a bit under load, but right now I could've run over a quarter a read you the date on it!



steved said:


> 363k, and a broken odometer on mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



The longevity and reliability of these engines are what draw me to them. Supposedly the engine was "rebuilt" on this by the owner prior to this seller, having mixed feelings about that... It has a Banks Power turbo on it. I really am looking for something bone stock with a manual transmission, but this was the best condition that was reasonably priced.



Plowboy83 said:


> I like it



So do I! Now I just need to make a decision...


----------



## MechanicMatt

About to pull the trigger on a deal for a traditional muzzle loader. I remember when I was young I read that you use hot soapy water for cleaning the black powder, is that still the preferred way?? Wanna know how much sense I make? I bought a deer tag for “primitive rifle” so now.... I gotta buy a primitive rifle!!


----------



## hunter72

Hot soapy water works very good . I even use it for Pyrodex powder.
Got some nice ones with muzzle loaders both 50and 54Cal. patched ball.
One Shot One Kill.. Muzzle loader and Bow hunting is an up close sport . Shooting a dear at long yardage is marksmanship not true hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

My advice Matt, for a hunting MZ, get something that uses a shotgun primer and has a stainless barrel … you will be a lot happier.

I've taken 5 deer that I can thing of with my CVA Accura (with the Bergara barrel). Nice shooter and never mis fires! I use 2 triple 7 magnum pellets (60 gr ea), triple 7 primer, and Hornady EZLoad 250 Gr saboted bullet. Mild recoil, accurate, and hits hard.

Even put a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 scope on it last year! I now have Nikons on my Cross Bow, MZ, Hunting Rife, and a 223. Makes my old eyes seem young again!


----------



## MustangMike

I was finishing cutting up the deer carcass when one of the young boys in the neighborhood rides his bike up my driveway and asks what I'm doing? I told him I was butchering a deer … did he want to see. He said yes so I showed him the Back Strap, Shoulders, Hind Quarters, Antlers and skin. He said "That's Awesome" about a half dozen times. I think the kid likes steaks!!!

So word got out, and kids kept coming. One wanted the tail (granted), his older brother held the antlers for me when I cut them off the skull with the reciprocating saw (a lot easier than using bungie cords to hold the head on my work bench like I've done the last few times), and a girl even came over and said "I know I'm supposed to be grossed out … but I'm not"

I like this neighborhood! A lot of the kids have more guts than the parents!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Hunting our family land. Still hoping to see something.
> 
> View attachment 772123
> View attachment 772127
> View attachment 772128
> View attachment 772129


Do you do any calling or rattling? Maybe to late for that up norf. Not much sign here for as late as it is. Maybe a late rut this year. One of my produce customers stopped today . He had a doe bring a buck by his stand and shot it. Ran a few yards and was getting ready to lay down and a monster buck came in and gored it in the side and it ran off. He never found the one he shot.


----------



## farmer steve

hunter72 said:


> Hot soapy water works very good . I even use it for Pyrodex powder.
> Got some nice ones with muzzle loaders both 50and 54Cal. patched ball.
> One Shot One Kill.. Muzzle loader and Bow hunting is an up close sport . Shooting a dear at long yardage is marksmanship not true hunting.


Just watched a show on the PA/KY longrifle. It was probably the gun that helped us win the revolution as they could plink redcoats out to 300 yards vs the brits guns that were poor at 75 yards. It was the main tool of the settlers as it meant eat or starve so it had to be accurate.


----------



## JustJeff

The flintlocks and side locks are cool but if all you want to do is take advantage of the primitive weapons season, get an inline muzzleloader. They are so much easier to clean. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> The flintlocks and side locks are cool but if all you want to do is take advantage of the primitive weapons season, get an inline muzzleloader. They are so much easier to clean.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


our season is split on blackpowder. Early anything goes . Late season after Christmas is flintlock only.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My advice Matt, for a hunting MZ, get something that uses a shotgun primer and has a stainless barrel … you will be a lot happier.
> 
> I've taken 5 deer that I can thing of with my CVA Accura (with the Bergara barrel). Nice shooter and never mis fires! I use 2 triple 7 magnum pellets (60 gr ea), triple 7 primer, and Hornady EZLoad 250 Gr saboted bullet. Mild recoil, accurate, and hits hard.
> 
> Even put a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 scope on it last year! I now have Nikons on my Cross Bow, MZ, Hunting Rife, and a 223. Makes my old eyes seem young again!


That’s cool. In MN you can’t use a scope on a ML unless it’s during regular rifle season.


----------



## panolo

They are still chasing does around here in central MN. Watched a smaller 8 pin a spike against a tree when he started sniffing the wrong doe. Lots of corn standing around here. They'll stay in it all day and not move until dark .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Build one.
http://www.kirbos.net/ar_smoke_pole/

It's a joy to watch the confused look on faces when I take it to the range.


----------



## MustangMike

I built a MZ, I liked it, it has not been out of my gun cabinet for about a decade.

NY allows in line and scopes, so it is the way to go for hunting. Also, the stainless stuff holds up so much better if you are away on a trip and can't clean it immediately (or if you choose to take care of your game animal first). If you are looking for a hunting rifle, and not a play toy, get what is most reliable.

Bow season allows Cross Bows after 11/2, and they are also much more effective.

The primitive stuff is cool, but if you want a clean kill … go with the best thing they allow.

Years ago I was in the Adirondacks, they had just allowed MZs in the early season, but I didn't have one so I used my bow. A 10 pt buck stopped broadside 30 yds from me in a stand of new growth Hemlock. My arrow impaled a 1/2" tree that bent over and may have touched the buck. If I had a MZ, that deer was mine. I've never taken a 10 pt.

Like my Uncle once told me, when you see the buck of your dreams at 150 yds away, you don't want to be one of those guys who choose to use a hand gun! (the big bore revolvers were the fad back then, not the single shot pistols).


----------



## svk

I tell you, after this freezing deer season I wish I bow hunted. I have a couple of stands that are in close quarters and would work well for this. Going to need to think about this.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I tell you, after this freezing deer season I wish I bow hunted. I have a couple of stands that are in close quarters and would work well for this. Going to need to think about this.


Two words - heated stand...

Our stands are heated...if my father had the ambition, they'd probably have electric and cable too! All it takes is a small propane heater (like a Mr. Heater) to heat a small enclosed stand even in really cold temps, we used cooking burners before as well...makes for good heat and a place to toast a sandwich!

I've sat out when it was near zero, in not much more than a tee shirt...makes for more pleasant hunting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I tell you, after this freezing deer season I wish I bow hunted.


Hey, you chose to live 2/3rds of the way to the Arctic Circle. Be happy that you don't have any mosquitos!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Hey, you chose to live 2/3rds of the way to the Arctic Circle. Be happy that you don't have any mosquitos!
> 
> Philbert


We really do live in the worst climate lol. 

Hot, humid, buggy summers. Short fall/spring. Long, cold, snowy winter. At least it’s a scenic area.


----------



## farmer steve

Calling @dancan. Free spruce rounds on our local facebook.


----------



## James Miller

My Inlaws are getting a lift saterday. Time to get rid of the problem maple that's wrecked the deck and truck this year. Little 355 will get a work out again.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> My Inlaws are getting a lift saterday. Time to get rid of the problem maple that's wrecked the deck and truck this year. Little 355 will get a work out again.


Silver maple?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Silver maple?


Probably. PA's state (most noxious) tree.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Probably. PA's state (most noxious) tree.


Almost as bad to limb as a pine.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

First snow of the year, 4” on the ground and still snowing. Down to 14* tonight.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Need a hand?



James Miller said:


> My Inlaws are getting a lift saterday. Time to get rid of the problem maple that's wrecked the deck and truck this year. Little 355 will get a work out again.


----------



## 92utownxh

If I was on my phone I'd share lots of pictures of some trees from over the weekend. I'll get to that. 

Since yesterday was Veteran's Day I wanted to say something about it. Saturday evening we all went over to my grandparent's house for dinner. My uncle was there from Washington state. He recently retired from the Army after 34 years. He retired as a Colonel and was the base commander at Fort Lewis for a few years. He started out in ROTC, paratrooper, translator, and spent the most time with helicopters. He was in Desert Storm flying from Turkey into Iraq. Then, more recently, he did a few deployments with helicopters in Iraq. He still flew several missions with his pilots. He said in his last time there he stayed at the presidential palace in Bagdad. He's a great guy, a jokester.

My grandpa, whose farm we now own, is 93. He was in the Coast Guard during WWII. He still talks about some leave in Boston. He said they were in Boston Common. There were several mounted police riding around. He said some went riding into the woods and when the horses came back out there were a couple sailors on each horse. He never did know what happened to the police. He spent a lot of time near Newfoundland and into the Great Lakes.


----------



## steved

92utownxh said:


> If I was on my phone I'd share lots of pictures of some trees from over the weekend. I'll get to that.
> 
> Since yesterday was Veteran's Day I wanted to say something about it. Saturday evening we all went over to my grandparent's house for dinner. My uncle was there from Washington state. He recently retired from the Army after 34 years. He retired as a Colonel and was the base commander at Fort Lewis for a few years. He started out in ROTC, paratrooper, translator, and spent the most time with helicopters. He was in Desert Storm flying from Turkey into Iraq. Then, more recently, he did a few deployments with helicopters in Iraq. He still flew several missions with his pilots. He said in his last time there he stayed at the presidential palace in Bagdad. He's a great guy, a jokester.
> 
> My grandpa, whose farm we now own, is 93. He was in the Coast Guard during WWII. He still talks about some leave in Boston. He said they were in Boston Common. There were several mounted police riding around. He said some went riding into the woods and when the horses came back out there were a couple sailors on each horse. He never did know what happened to the police. He spent a lot of time near Newfoundland and into the Great Lakes.


Enjoy those stories, you will miss them when they aren't around to tell them later in life...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> First snow of the year, 4” on the ground and still snowing. Down to 14* tonight.


Keep on that side the mountains Mark. How is the Mrs doing?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> Keep on that side the mountains Mark. How is the Mrs doing?


Must be doing good, still as mean as a rattlesnake. I’m starting therapy for a messed up disc in my back, hoping it works, surgery isn’t on my agenda.


----------



## farmer steve

Dahmer said:


> Must be doing good, still as mean as a rattlesnake. I’m starting therapy for a messed up disc in my back, hoping it works, surgery isn’t on my agenda.


I have one just like that. The doc told me I might need surgery for my 2 cracked vertebrae 2 years ago. Ain't happening till I have trouble lifting a 12 ouncer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

farmer steve said:


> I have one just like that. The doc told me I might need surgery for my 2 cracked vertebrae 2 years ago. Ain't happening till I have trouble lifting a 12 ouncer.


You and I are on the same page.


----------



## rarefish383

Just let the dog out and the ground is all white.

My Dad was in India and spent a good chunk of the war hunting Tigers. He had a buddy from home that got over their first and made friends with several villages. They still had trouble with Man Eaters and they would get Herbert and Dad to get rid of them. Dad got Malaria and Jungle Fever at the same time and almost died. He went "missing" for almost a month. Turned out he was in the hospital all along. But, my grandmother got the personal visit saying he was missing and presumed dead. His stories sounded like scenes from Mash.

My uncle was in the tank core with Patton. On the morning of his 19th birthday his Sargent asked what he wanted for his birthday? He said he wanted a little wound, just big enough to send him home. Later that day his tank was hit by an anti tank round and blew a chunk of his skull out. He managed to drag another tanker back to safety and got the Purple Heart and a couple medals for gallantry. For many years after the war he still talked, smiled, and kissed my aunt out of one side of his face, he still had no feeling or movement in the other side.

Dad told all of the fun stories around friends and strangers. Around family he would tell the stories of being on the air field. He was on the crash crew and had to pull bodies out of burning planes.

Sure miss those guys.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Need a hand?


Couldnt hurt.


----------



## MustangMike

Most times my Dad would not talk about the war, unless it was to prove a point, and the more you pressed him, the more he told you to do something else. But one time, I must have asked just right, and he entertained my question. I asked him what the most heroic thing he did was.

He pondered for a few minutes and then told me about how one time when the German tanks were pursuing our tanks, they had set up an ambush for the Germans, but another solder got shot in the knee and was laying in the middle of the road, unable to move. You could hear the German tanks coming, and everyone knew he was done for if he stayed there. So my Dad ran out and threw him over his shoulder and brought him back to our position.

He later visited the guy in the hospital, and the guy was happy as a lark. My Dad asked him what he was so happy about, being shot in the knee meant he would never walk right again. The guy replied, "yea, but at least I'm going home, you are probably going to die over here".

My Dad was in the reserves when the war broke out, and was in the battle of the hedge rows and the battle of the bulge. He never did expect to return home. He told my Mom he thought it was just a matter of when, not if.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Dahmer said:


> First snow of the year, 4” on the ground and still snowing. Down to 14* tonight.


Thats what we got


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> Probably. PA's state (most noxious) tree.


I'll take silver maple all day every day


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> I have one just like that. The doc told me I might need surgery for my 2 cracked vertebrae 2 years ago. Ain't happening till I have trouble lifting a 12 ouncer.









Never have to worry about that pesky 12oz ever again , just pour what you're comfortable with Lol


----------



## Deleted member 149229

dancan said:


> Never have to worry about that pesky 12oz ever again , just pour what you're comfortable with Lol


Only if @Multifaceted makes it. That was some excellent brew he brought to the GTG.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Calling @dancan. Free spruce rounds on our local facebook.



I dunno , it don't look right for spruce , a couple of the blocks look as if they have sap running from them like pine


----------



## dancan

Bobby , that AR is awesome !


----------



## dancan

Sure hope our Aussie's are staying safe , worse down there than in Cali and it's not summer yet .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

dancan said:


> Bobby , that AR is awesome !


Thanks. It's the ultimate in F- the anti-gun narrative about black rifles.


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> Only if @Multifaceted makes it. That was some excellent brew he brought to the GTG.



Thanks!I just threw that together in a week, was short on time. If you liked that, then you really would like the stuff I actually take my time on 

A friend of mine and I are entertaining the idea of opening a brewery that also offers smoked meats to eat on premises. Currently drafting some business plans and ideas. Both have our wive's blessings...

Edit: wive's not wife's :O


----------



## MustangMike

Your brew is great … but were you watching Undercover Millionaire???


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Sure hope our Aussie's are staying safe , worse down there than in Cali and it's not summer yet .



Where these fires are it is really their normal fire season. As summer progresses it gets more humid up there and typically fire season diminishes. These fires have been bad though, for sure. Jan-Feb is our turn, just prepare as best we can and hope for the best. At least where we are we can clear vegetation to a reasonable extent. Closer to the cities you have stupid Green shire councils who enact local laws prohibiting all sorts of things, even picking up sticks on the side of the road, let alone cutting down a dirty big eucalypt standing right next your house. Forget any firewood scrounging. Get caught and you get big fines. End result over a number of years is a huge fuel load and get the right conditions and a lightning strike or some idiot tossing a cigarette (or worse still, deliberately lighting a fire) and there's real trouble.


----------



## JustJeff

Speaking of fire, I've had mine going more than a usual November. -10°C this morning or 14°Murican. Colder than it usually gets in early November. I normally burn one facecord for this month and one in December, two a month Jan to March... Anyway, I'm more than halfway through the allotted amount and the month isn't half over. Good thing I've got alot!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

They are talking "Record Lows" in NYC and area, must be the Global Warming (Ha Ha Ha!!!!)

Be as clean as possible, but man does not have the capacity or knowledge to change the weather!

I'm not saying we have no impact, we just have no idea how big or small it is, or if we can make any change into the future.

So be responsible, but not paranoid. The planet was warmer during the Roman Empire, and we are all still here!

We have far more capacity to clean streams and rivers, and prevent acid rain by improving our practices.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> They are talking "Record Lows" in NYC and area, must be the Global Warming (Ha Ha Ha!!!!)
> 
> Be as clean as possible, but man does not have the capacity or knowledge to change the weather!
> 
> I'm not saying we have no impact, we just have no idea how big or small it is, or if we can make any change into the future.
> 
> So be responsible, but not paranoid. The planet was warmer during the Roman Empire, and we are all still here!
> 
> We have far more capacity to clean streams and rivers, and prevent acid rain by improving our practices.


And they suspect the black plague and Ghengis Khan events caused global cooling because of the people being killed off and farmland reverting to forests.

We are also coming out of a ice age, we haven't even peaked that event yet...

We hardly know our short past, let alone geologic history. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

The Hunter's Poem - By Mustang Mike

Climbing hills far from home
Braving the cold all alone

In search of game I feel I must
Tho at times I'm chasing dust

Searching for creatures I can not see
Hoping to bring one home with me

Success will always bring me smiles
Making it worth the traveled miles


----------



## Colt Marlington

MustangMike said:


> The Hunter's Poem - By Mustang Mike
> 
> Climbing hills far from home
> Braving the cold all alone
> 
> In search of game I feel I must
> Tho at times I'm chasing dust
> 
> Searching for creatures I can not see
> Hoping to bring one home with me
> 
> Success will always bring me smiles
> Making it worth the traveled miles


Kinda takes me back. Now here's a creature


----------



## James Miller

Colt Marlington said:


> Kinda takes me back. Now here's a creature


I can remember sitting at the bar singing that song with friends using empties as microphones.


----------



## Colt Marlington

James Miller said:


> I can remember sitting at the bar singing that song with friends using empties as microphones.


You need a better bartender


----------



## Plowboy83

Colt Marlington said:


> You need a better bartender


Damn you beat me to it


----------



## James Miller

Colt Marlington said:


> You need a better bartender





Plowboy83 said:


> Damn you beat me to it


That bar was like watching real life Friends. Everybody knew your name and when to leave the empties on the bar .


----------



## James Miller

Gave a load of mulberry to an older couple down the road. FIL won't let me bring any more home so it's going to people I know need help keeping up.


----------



## MustangMike

I used to always go to places that had pool tables … don't seem to be as many of them around any more!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I used to always go to places that had pool tables … don't seem to be as many of them around any more!


The place we go has pool, darts, and shuffle board.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Darts and Pool, that stables of any fun place. Hey Uncle Mike, I got some sweet darts and a board, want me to bring them up to that cabin. That’s one game I KNOW I won’t lose to you at. And anytime you wanna play pool, come visit. We got some spots around here. One is even kiddie friendly if you wanna bring your grandsons


----------



## Colt Marlington

James Miller said:


> The place we go has pool, darts, and shuffle board.


And horseshoes out back?


----------



## MustangMike

It is good to hear that not every place has changed like around here!


----------



## James Miller

Colt Marlington said:


> And horseshoes out back?


No but some of the parks around here have horseshoe pits that the township maintains.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 772559
> Gave a load of mulberry to an older couple down the road. *FIL won't let me bring any more home *so it's going to people I know need help keeping up.



What's all that about? Is it oak only from now on?

Good on you for helping out the older neighbours.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> What's all that about? Is it oak only from now on?
> 
> Good on you for helping out the older neighbours.


It will only be all oak if he starts doing firewood again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Im gonna stop picking up hardwood and look for spruce/silver maple....hardwoods hold coals too long and i cant reload. Of the 4ish loads I put in the stove a day I only need one coal-holding load:The one I put in before work so I got coals to restart after work.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Im gonna stop picking up hardwood and look for spruce/silver maple....hardwoods hold coals too long and i cant reload. Of the 4ish loads I put in the stove a day I only need one coal-holding load:The one I put in before work so I got coals to restart after work.


I’ve been burning mostly Norway pine so far and it’s nice that there’s just a small coal bed each morning and after work. Versus several days of burning with hardwood and there’s 12 plus inches of coals in the boiler.


----------



## Be Stihl

Dahmer said:


> First snow of the year, 4” on the ground and still snowing. Down to 14* tonight.



Same here in KY, I saw 700 STT on the Jotul. 79 degrees in the house with Maple and a touch of Oak, saving most of the oak and hickory for the worst of weather later on. Stay warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Porky has been busy. A fresh kill and an older, large tree that was killed.


----------



## svk

Every time the wind blows a certain way, it sounds as though this tree is getting hit with a bat. I won’t be surprised if the secondary leader cracks off at some point soon.


----------



## md1486

Damn this is pretty cold here for mid november. Wood stove is burning 24/24 in the last week. Winter started real fast this year. About 10-12" of snow on the ground already. Have used snowblower twice


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Thanks!I just threw that together in a week, was short on time. If you liked that, then you really would like the stuff I actually take my time on
> 
> A friend of mine and I are entertaining the idea of opening a brewery that also offers smoked meats to eat on premises. Currently drafting some business plans and ideas. Both have our wive's blessings...
> 
> Edit: wive's not wife's :O


Uhhh, you know Barley N Hops went belly up. All the tanks already in place.


----------



## rarefish383

We had a light dusting of snow last night. I predict the lightest snow fall in MD history this year. I bought a 27 horse power, Kawasaki, Twin V, liquid cooled, 4' snow blower, with traction lock, weights and chains. It will never snow near me again.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Is that all it takes?!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Come to think of it I got my quad with a plow and havent had more than like 3" to plow since then


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> Come to think of it I got my quad with a plow and havent had more than like 3" to plow since then


See, that's what I mean. All those years I had a walk be hind blower, and the carb would get all gunked up, and not run when I needed it, it snowed. Now I have the JD X540 that gets used all year, so the carb never gets gunked up, it won't snow. I have one or two lawns to Vac the leaves, then the blower goes on.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I thought about using my mower. Never tried it. It would probably work on dry powder but we normally get heavy wet snow


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> I thought about using my mower. Never tried it. It would probably work on dry powder but we normally get heavy wet snow


Get a bigger mower?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

I have a Gravely rider with a blower attachment, beats pushing...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Im gonna stop picking up hardwood and look for spruce/silver maple....hardwoods hold coals too long and i cant reload. Of the 4ish loads I put in the stove a day I only need one coal-holding load:The one I put in before work so I got coals to restart after work.


@woodchiprookiecan .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> We had a light dusting of snow last night. I predict the lightest snow fall in MD history this year. I bought a 27 horse power, Kawasaki, Twin V, liquid cooled, 4' snow blower, with traction lock, weights and chains. It will never snow near me again.


What kind of beast is that .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

md1486 said:


> Damn this is pretty cold here for mid november. Wood stove is burning 24/24 in the last week. Winter started real fast this year. About 10-12" of snow on the ground already. Have used snowblower twice
> 
> View attachment 772802


I still haven't got ready for snow. Been looking for a decent sized bucket but probably just gonna take my old one to the welding shop see if he can salvage it. 

Honda HS55 is just an oil change away from being ready. Was going to gift it to my daughter but decided to get her one with electric start. So am gonna head to town and do some window shopping for one right now.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Im gonna stop picking up hardwood and look for spruce/silver maple....hardwoods hold coals too long and i cant reload. Of the 4ish loads I put in the stove a day I only need one coal-holding load:The one I put in before work so I got coals to restart after work.





svk said:


> I’ve been burning mostly Norway pine so far and it’s nice that there’s just a small coal bed each morning and after work. Versus several days of burning with hardwood and there’s 12 plus inches of coals in the boiler.



That's what I've been talkin about all this time Lol


----------



## cantoo

No bush time lately so online auction time at night. Steiner attachments ( post hole digger and a stump grinder) from last weekend and a conveyor from today's on site auction. Wife went with me and she bought some smaller stuff. Bought 2 Stab lok breakers on Thursday for $28 each, bought panel and half full today for $150. Aluminum sandbox digger for my Grandson. I had a 2 hour drive home explaining why I needed 5 firewood conveyors. I told her I could put the processor at the shop and using the 5 conveyors I could send all the splits to the back of our property. She did not seen amused. It will likely be the last sale she goes to for awhile again. Was talking to an auction buddy at todays sale and it turns out we were taking turns running each other up at the online auction last Saturday. He got a few things and I got a few things. We exchanged online names so maybe won't happen as often now. Finally sold a snow blade today so only have 2 left here now, good thing as I have high bid on 3 more at next Saturdays sale.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I still haven't got ready for snow. Been looking for a decent sized bucket but probably just gonna take my old one to the welding shop see if he can salvage it.
> 
> Honda HS55 is just an oil change away from being ready. Was going to gift it to my daughter but decided to get her one with electric start. So am gonna head to town and do some window shopping for one right now.


Sure she'd like a new HS928 .


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> Uhhh, you know Barley N Hops went belly up. All the tanks already in place.



Wrong state!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Sure she'd like a new HS928 .


They are mighty proud of those. Might have to settle for a Husqvarna or Cub Cadet branded 24".

Even used on the CL those HS-928 give my wallet the squeaks and creaks.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I wish I was lucky like you fellas, not using snow equipment. Bought a Artic Cat 650 with a plow when I got the wife her house with the LONG driveway. I beat the hell outta that thing last winter. We got hammered!! I’d wake up at 3:30, plow my driveway then head to the dealership to plow there’s. Then take the plow truck back home to touch up my driveway and lay a coat of salt. Then Back to the dealership to hit up our wholesale parts warehouse lot.
I always hear stories of guys that buy a plow truck or snowblower and it never snows anymore, I wanna be that guy!!!


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> We had a light dusting of snow last night. I predict the lightest snow fall in MD history this year. I bought a 27 horse power, Kawasaki, Twin V, liquid cooled, 4' snow blower, with traction lock, weights and chains. It will never snow near me again.


Send it this way. I make $20 an hour under the table for snow removal. Only takes a couple inches to make a good chunk of spare change.


----------



## MustangMike

Did not go above mid 20s yesterday, today was a little warmer. Have the Blizzacks on the truck but not the Stang (yet).

Leaving tomorrow for the cabin, opening day is Sat. Will meet Matt, his Dad and Daughter up there. I'll get up before them and make the cabin warm!

It is always colder up there, s/b pretty cool this year opening morning.

I have to dress warm in the cold, especially if I want to stay still. I had an allergic reaction to Penicillin years ago and it restricts blood flow through your capillaries and makes you more sensitive to the cold. That, and getting older does not help any either. I wear good gloves and boots, but I find it is more important to keep your core warm, and that keeps your extremities warm.

Insulated bib overalls and a turtleneck stretch shirt under your coat make huge differences. Work much better than long johns!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> They are mighty proud of those. Might have to settle for a Husqvarna or Cub Cadet branded 24".
> 
> Even used on the CL those HS-928 give my wallet the squeaks and creaks.


They sure do work well though.
I saw someone with one yesterday at Costco on a cart leaving, it looked like a husky, probably a 28 that may be an option. I sold one of those large huskys couple yrs ago iirc, it seemed pretty well built, but it didn't like getting hit by a car at the end of the drive and neither did the guy holding it . The toro power whatever it is seems to be a decent unit, the one that recycles the snow, its a green snowblower . I like to buy low hr used equipment myself and get the discount. By the time I mess around with a warrantee it seems I don't need the tool any longer. I'd rather be free to repair it with parts I get and when I need it rather than wait for a service center to do it when ever they get to it because they won't get as much for doing warrantee work .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Did not go above mid 20s yesterday, today was a little warmer. Have the Blizzacks on the truck but not the Stang (yet).
> 
> Leaving tomorrow for the cabin, opening day is Sat. Will meet Matt, his Dad and Daughter up there. I'll get up before them and make the cabin warm!
> 
> It is always colder up there, s/b pretty cool this year opening morning.
> 
> I have to dress warm in the cold, especially if I want to stay still. I had an allergic reaction to Penicillin years ago and it restricts blood flow through your capillaries and makes you more sensitive to the cold. That, and getting older does not help any either. I wear good gloves and boots, but I find it is more important to keep your core warm, and that keeps your extremities warm.
> 
> Insulated bib overalls and a turtleneck stretch shirt under your coat make huge differences. Work much better than long johns!


Be sure to bring an extra pair of gloves to keep inside your jacket, at the first sign of your hands getting cold put them on and warm the cold ones up in there.
I don't like the heat, but I also don't want to be cold .
Have fun and be safe, hope you guys get some nice ones.


----------



## Logger nate

Good luck Mike and crew! Stay warm.
I have a hard time staying warm sitting so I don’t normally stand hunt (plus I have a hard time sitting still very long). After walking about 12 miles last weekend looking for deer and elk decided to try a tree stand today, rattled horns a few times and this guy showed up
first game animal with the ole 44 mag.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Good luck Mike and crew! Stay warm.
> I have a hard time staying warm sitting so I don’t normally stand hunt (plus I have a hard time sitting still very long). After walking about 12 miles last weekend looking for deer and elk decided to try a tree stand today, rattled horns a few times and this guy showed upView attachment 772932
> first game animal with the ole 44 mag.


Nice work Nate, well I mean good job sitting there lol.
How long of a shot was it.


----------



## JustJeff

woodchip rookie said:


> I thought about using my mower. Never tried it. It would probably work on dry powder but we normally get heavy wet snow


I had a blower on a craftsman riding mower with a briggs 18hp single. It did the job quite well. East of Lake Huron we get lots of lake effect snow. Need chains and weights to make them push the blower. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> No bush time lately so online auction time at night. Steiner attachments ( post hole digger and a stump grinder) from last weekend and a conveyor from today's on site auction. Wife went with me and she bought some smaller stuff. Bought 2 Stab lok breakers on Thursday for $28 each, bought panel and half full today for $150. Aluminum sandbox digger for my Grandson. I had a 2 hour drive home explaining why I needed 5 firewood conveyors. I told her I could put the processor at the shop and using the 5 conveyors I could send all the splits to the back of our property. She did not seen amused. It will likely be the last sale she goes to for awhile again. Was talking to an auction buddy at todays sale and it turns out we were taking turns running each other up at the online auction last Saturday. He got a few things and I got a few things. We exchanged online names so maybe won't happen as often now. Finally sold a snow blade today so only have 2 left here now, good thing as I have high bid on 3 more at next Saturdays sale.


You may have an auction addiction!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Nate, well I mean good job sitting there lol.
> How long of a shot was it.


Thanks! Lol. About 30 yards.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Nate, S/B excellent venison!

I have taken deer with bow, cross bow, MZ and rifle, but never with a hand gun!

I don't like sitting still either, but it is often the most productive way to hunt. Also, some of my local spots are just not large enough to allow me to roam, so I have not choice.

I have found the stiller I can sit, the more deer I see, but hunting deer upstate in the woods is a lot tougher than hunting the deer down here that interact with humans all the time.


----------



## svk

I almost shot a doe with my desert eagle once but ended up holding off. I did end up shooting a buck with rifle the next weekend.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Congrats Nate, S/B excellent venison!
> 
> I have taken deer with bow, cross bow, MZ and rifle, but never with a hand gun!
> 
> I don't like sitting still either, but it is often the most productive way to hunt. Also, some of my local spots are just not large enough to allow me to roam, so I have not choice.
> 
> I have found the stiller I can sit, the more deer I see, but hunting deer upstate in the woods is a lot tougher than hunting the deer down here that interact with humans all the time.


Thanks Mike! Hope it’s good, he was pretty stinky! Lol. Never had a bad whitetail yet or any game animal actually. I’ve had that pistol sense I was about 16, always wanted to take a deer or elk with it. Taken a few grouse, prokypines, and squirrels but first deer.
It’s surprisingly accurate with 300gr bullets and the scope, if I have a good rest.
Kinda the same here, I’ve seen more deer sitting still than moving around. Especially in a tree stand.
Hope you guys are successful, sounds like a great time regardless! Always thought it would be fun to have a hunting cabin.
Mom had chimney sweep come yesterday and he started the “can’t burn pine” thing, said they won’t sell you a new stove if you burn pine. Been a year sense they cleaned her chimney, they got some stuff out but wasn’t that bad.


----------



## svk

They won’t sell you a new stove based on what wood you burn!!! Craziness!!!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I almost shot a doe with my desert eagle once but ended up holding off. I did end up shooting a buck with rifle the next weekend.


What caliber?



svk said:


> They won’t sell you a new stove based on what wood you burn!!! Craziness!!!


Yeah, he said whoever he gets stoves from to sell (Kumo?) told him not to sell them to a customer that wanted to burn pine. Chimney sweep also said you can’t burn pine in the new energy efficient stoves. Said ponderosa pine is only good for camp fire, and to burn lodge pole “it burns much cleaner”. Lodge pole is a much denser mostly better wood but I’ve had more trouble with pipe not staying clean with that than P pine. Oh and that blaze king is the worst stove out there, for chimney fires. It was an interesting conversation, lol.


----------



## steved

When we had the fire (structural, not chimney), the insurance company inspector looked my wood pile over...it was at least 50% pine, some cherry, a little maple, and a little sassafras. I was just new to the house (really wasnt burning a lot), was pulling firewood by the truckload from my Grandfather's place 250 miles away (when I got up that way), and I was only getting anything blown down. Wasn't really into "premium" burning stuff. 

He went through a couple pieces in the pile and said "at least you know enough to burn seasoned wood." He could have cared less about the wood type or stove we had, he was looking for poor burning practices. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> What caliber?
> 
> 
> Yeah, he said whoever he gets stoves from to sell (Kumo?) told him not to sell them to a customer that wanted to burn pine. Chimney sweep also said you can’t burn pine in the new energy efficient stoves. Said ponderosa pine is only good for camp fire, and to burn lodge pole “it burns much cleaner”. Lodge pole is a much denser mostly better wood but I’ve had more trouble with pipe not staying clean with that than P pine. Oh and that blaze king is the worst stove out there, for chimney fires. It was an interesting conversation, lol.


44 mag with red dot scope. Was a cool gun, wish I still had it!


----------



## svk

Still trying to scrounge some venison. 

Went for a walk around our property and found boot prints that weren’t mine. Led to a couple of pine marten boxes. Tracks led out of the east side of the property. Guy walked right between two no trespassing signs to put them on our land. 

I took the high route and placed the boxes on the property line right below the no trespassing sign. 

It gets my goat when people blatantly trespass.


----------



## woodchip rookie

steved said:


> Get a bigger mower?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its a 60" 23HP zero turn


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> They won’t sell you a new stove based on what wood you burn!!! Craziness!!!



Had it been me, that chimney sweep and the company it worked for would never see me again and I'd advise all the neighbors the same.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This ever happen to anyone? I was doing up a bunch of Stihl chains for a friend this morning and after sharpening them in the grinder, he likes to use them for a Ditch Witch I think, I went to file the rakers. Three of the 10 chains had around 6 rakers on each chain that were so hard the file just slid right over the raker. These were good Nicholson files, not Chi-Com junk. Tried 3 different files, 2 were new. Finally had to get out the Dremel and a grinding stone.


----------



## svk

I find the Stihl teeth are worse. If you don’t have a brand new file you aren’t even grabbing.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Well theres 2 problems there...1) Stihl chain.  2) Using chainsaw to dig holes. (?)


----------



## Logger nate

Went out to look for elk and get my rattling horns I left in the stand yesterday. Sitting by a game trail and this doe walked out about 30 yds away
Yep see more sitting still


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Three of the 10 chains had around 6 rakers on each chain that were so hard the file just slid right over the raker.


 It is easy to "grinder harden" the depth gauges, just as it is the cutters. I used to have this problem, especially with bumper-tie strap, low-kickback chains.

I learned how to not to do this. But you can still grind through them with the grinder, even if not with a file.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/depth-gauges-on-a-grinder.200410/

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> This ever happen to anyone? I was doing up a bunch of Stihl chains for a friend this morning and after sharpening them in the grinder, he likes to use them for a Ditch Witch I think, I went to file the rakers. Three of the 10 chains had around 6 rakers on each chain that were so hard the file just slid right over the raker. These were good Nicholson files, not Chi-Com junk. Tried 3 different files, 2 were new. Finally had to get out the Dremel and a grinding stone.


As @Philbert said they may have been hardened by someone taking them down with a grinder.
This was my first thought when seeing your post.
I've used a grinder for rakers for a while and have hardened a few myself, really messed me up when I tried to file them again. Now on chains that I have to remove a lot off the teeth and the raker also, I make multiple passes on both the cutters and the depth gauges to keep from hardening them.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> As @Philbert said they may have been hardened by someone taking them down with a grinder.
> This was my first thought when seeing your post.
> I've used a grinder for rakers for a while and have hardened a few myself, really messed me up when I tried to file them again. Now on chains that I have to remove a lot off the teeth and the raker also, I make multiple passes on both the cutters and the depth gauges to keep from hardening them.


Keep them grinders away from chains!
@James Miller brought one by last week someone butchered. Took a few swipes with the file but it should be good to go.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday young man @Backyard Lumberjack


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Happy Bday @Backyard Lumberjack.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Just got back from the movies. Wife even liked it, we saw Midway. Very accurate factually, fantastic movie. No wonder we call them the Last Great Generation. Most of that age in today’s world, my grandkids ages, are generally a bunch of candy azz snowflakes. Wife even said on the way home that if we had to depend on them in the same way we better figure out what language we want to learn to speak.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> I find the Stihl teeth are worse. If you don’t have a brand new file you aren’t even grabbing.


Never had trouble with the cutters, have to give Stihl credit on their cutter files. Those rakers blew me away. They were ground previously, plus there was up to .074” difference in the cutter length. After I ground all the teeth the same and set the rakers they cut great.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MustangMike said:


> I have taken deer with bow, cross bow, MZ and rifle, but never with a hand gun!


Best shot ever with a handgun for me was 150 yards. TC Encore in .308 Win., 15” barrel and Burris 2x7.


----------



## JustJeff

Thought I might be done scrounging for the year but when the call comes... especially from less than half a mile away. Ironwood down where I can drive right to it. Not sure how big but free BTUs are free BTUs.. supposed to get cold as heck overnight so maybe I won't work up a sweat. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Happy birthday young man @Backyard Lumberjack



thanks svk - it was a swell one! 

_>Happy birthday young man_

you got that right!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Happy Bday @Backyard Lumberjack.



thanks D... pleasant day!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Keep them grinders away from chains!
> @James Miller brought one by last week someone butchered. Took a few swipes with the file but it should be good to go.


Its very easy to do, I've messed up a few, but that was so last month .
Many times after I hit the wood with them I'll take a couple passes of with file, especially this time of year if I grab one set up for summer in green wood, they will cut great for a couple rounds and then they are toast. Better to take a little of the hook out before starting or to take the cutters back a little than trashing them in less than a tank .


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Best shot ever with a handgun for me was 150 yards. TC Encore in .308 Win., 15” barrel and Burris 2x7.


That’s really good! Great guns, I had a TC contender in 30-30 and one in 45-70, wish I still had the 30-30, super accurate for a handgun.


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> Just got back from the movies. Wife even liked it, we saw Midway. Very accurate factually, fantastic movie. No wonder we call them the Last Great Generation. Most of that age in today’s world, my grandkids ages, are generally a bunch of candy azz snowflakes. Wife even said on the way home that if we had to depend on them in the same way we better figure out what language we want to learn to speak.


I’ve been wanting to see Midway but deer season has gotten in the way.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> That’s really good! Great guns, I had a TC contender in 30-30 and one in 45-70, wish I still had the 30-30, super accurate for a handgun.


It was the most accurate .308 I ever owned including rifles. With handloads off the bench it was sub 1”. That 15” barrel was rough to hold, definitely needed to be braced to shoot it accurately hunting. Most surprising was how mild the recoil was with grip design.


----------



## panolo

Happy Bday @Backyard Lumberjack.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Happy Bday @Backyard Lumberjack.



thanks pan. appreciate the thought. overall, it was a fun day. years aside. lol 

of course... still, beats the alternative. have a good one.


----------



## bigfellascott

I decided to buy a Log Splitter!

https://www.bbta.com.au/products/Log-Splitter-16T.html

I've also been out cutting more of the Peppermint Tree and still have around 5m or so to go (it's around 40" round) so plenty of good wood in it still.

And this some of the types of wood we have to deal with here - hence the decision to get a log splitter!


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> I decided to buy a Log Splitter!
> 
> https://www.bbta.com.au/products/Log-Splitter-16T.html
> 
> I've also been out cutting more of the Peppermint Tree and still have around 5m or so to go (it's around 40" round) so plenty of good wood in it still.
> 
> And this some of the types of wood we have to deal with here - hence the decision to get a log splitter!




Jeez, it'd help if he could hit the same spot twice! That wasn't you, was it BFS? 

I haven't lost the spirit to tangle with difficult splitting wood yet, but I'll admit I do pick my battles a bit more carefully than I did a few years ago. Back then, if it didn't split, you just weren't hitting it hard enough.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Jeez, it'd help if he could hit the same spot twice! That wasn't you, was it BFS?
> 
> I haven't lost the spirit to tangle with difficult splitting wood yet, but I'll admit I do pick my battles a bit more carefully than I did a few years ago. Back then, if it didn't split, you just weren't hitting it hard enough.


Steve taught me a valuable lesson awhile back. "If it doesn't split in 3 hits it gets noodled or left for the hydro".


----------



## JustJeff

If I had to work that hard for firewood, the gas man would have more of my money in his pocket!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I decided to buy a Log Splitter! https://www.bbta.com.au/products/Log-Splitter-16T.html I've also been out cutting more of the Peppermint Tree and still have around 5m or so to go (it's around 40" round) so plenty of good wood in it still. And this some of the types of wood we have to deal with here - hence the decision to get a log splitter!




looks good. should split well... 16T's! 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4A8AA6ECD27DA59917284A8AA6ECD27DA59&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Steve taught me a valuable lesson awhile back. "If it doesn't split in 3 hits it gets noodled or left for the hydro".



no doubt! ~ some won't go! stix a'flyin.... then one won't go! for me... I get out the 80-wt gear oil... paint on some on the chunk's end... and wedge... they go then! 

and usually with ease...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Just got back from the movies. Wife even liked it, we saw Midway. Very accurate factually, fantastic movie. No wonder we call them the Last Great Generation. Most of that age in today’s world, my grandkids ages, are generally a bunch of candy azz snowflakes. Wife even said on the way home that if we had to depend on them in the same way we better figure out what language we want to learn to speak.



... until they send in the US Marines! they [we] always... get the job done! one way or another... teen Marines and such. tuff crew!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Thought I might be done scrounging for the year but when the call comes... especially from less than half a mile away. Ironwood down where I can drive right to it. Not sure how big but free BTUs are free BTUs.. supposed to get cold as heck overnight so maybe I won't work up a sweat. Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



"hear, hear! for free BTU's!
" ... free BTU's scrounged off curb doing its thing in MBR 'log cabin' fireplace other night... free BTU's to free radicals! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Just got back from the movies. Wife even liked it, we saw Midway. Very accurate factually, fantastic movie. No wonder we call them the Last Great Generation. Most of that age in today’s world, my grandkids ages, are generally a bunch of candy azz snowflakes. Wife even said on the way home that if we had to depend on them in the same way we better figure out what language we want to learn to speak.



but D - you do make a point! and... no doubt a good one, too. can you just imagine?... the landing craft... maybe desert tanks... heading to the front lines... and the 'squad'... all got cell fones out... texting n surfing the 'net! or got their 'attack apps' open... lol 

Sgt: " ok men!!... charge.....!!!"

Pvt: hey sarge!... 'what'z up?... my fone's already charged!'


----------



## svk

Well it’s warmer today but windy as hell. 

The deer are not moving much at all 

Found one of my stands blew over in a summer storm. It had been dynamite for a few years then kind of cut off when my neighbor started using the adjacent land more.


----------



## JustJeff

Cold as balls out but a beauty day for a small scrounge. Little Ironwood that the small craftsman with the muffler mod and Stihl picco chain took care of until I got close to the stump. Then the 460 got a brief run. I definitely do like small light saws!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Jeez, it'd help if he could hit the same spot twice! That wasn't you, was it BFS?
> 
> I haven't lost the spirit to tangle with difficult splitting wood yet, but I'll admit I do pick my battles a bit more carefully than I did a few years ago. Back then, if it didn't split, you just weren't hitting it hard enough.



No not me Cowboy, I'm glad I don't have to cut that stuff to keep warm, much rather stick with the Stringy, Peppermint and other gums than have to deal with wood like that every time.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good. should split well... 16T's!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4A8AA6ECD27DA59917284A8AA6ECD27DA59&FORM=VIRE



Might need 50t to split that stuff! Glad I don't have to deal with it that's all I can say.


----------



## chipper1

Yesterday I went to get a load of white oak with a bit of cherry. Got it all loaded, the kids even helped on some of the small stuff which was nice.

All loaded and ready to go, but whoops it warmed up a little much .

So I had to drop the trailer after my dad tried pulling me out with his and dug just as deep first tug. My truck came out easily once the trailer was dropped. Looled at the weather this morning and could see it was now or never since it got down to 21 last night so I headed over to give it a try. Hooked up at an angle so I could pull one side out of the ruts the trailer was in at a time, and presto it came right out. I didn't slow down a bit and made a mad dash for the road, the whole time I could feel the trailer dragging in the soft yard, hopefully it didn't do to much damage .


----------



## dancan

Happy B'day Backyard !!


----------



## LondonNeil

I've had a stihl picco chain I could not touch the rakers on. the teeth filed back fine, but several, not all, but several of the rakers wer hard as glass, not a scratch could i put on them. that was with a stihl file


----------



## James Miller

Mid murder break with the FIL and @Bobby Kirbos in the bucket.


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> Mid *murder* break with the FIL and @Bobby Kirbos in the bucket.


Man, you guys are hard core, doing it gangster style!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I've had a stihl picco chain I could not touch the rakers on. the teeth filed back fine, but several, not all, but several of the rakers wer hard as glass, not a scratch could i put on them. that was with a stihl file


Funny thing is that was the reason I went back to picco, when I was running low pro on the 241. Trying a bunch of different brands some were too soft, and the Chinesium chains had metal that was a crap shoot ranging from wet spaghetti to almost ungrindable (forget about even trying to file them), from one link to the next.


----------



## Philbert

Grinders are your friends.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Grinders are your friends.
> 
> Philbert


I know I like mine .


----------



## Deleted member 149229

I use a grinder for any damaged chain, prefer to file. Just ordered a @Homelite410 made chain filing vise.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dahmer said:


> I use a grinder for any damaged chain, prefer to file. Just ordered a @Homelite410 made chain filing vise.


They look really great. Be waiting for your thoughts on it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

sixonetonoffun said:


> They look really great. Be waiting for your thoughts on it.


Everybody I asked said they were amazed how much sharper and how much longer the chains lasted as opposed to sharpening on the bar. Plus save from putting filings in the bar.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Everybody I asked said they were amazed how much sharper and how much longer the chains lasted as opposed to sharpening on the bar.


There is no (practical) way that a cutter can be held as solid in the bar groove as it can with a vise.

Filing a securely held cutter also lets you use both hands to control the file.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Forgot our wedding anniversary yesterday so I promised Cowgirl I would give her a good hot load of hard wood today to make up for it.




This was a mostly solid peppermint that fell across one of the tracks at my mate's farm. I had already cut up a couple of smaller logs, nothing to write home about. Once I got the log clear of the root ball the end hanging over the track did a nice job of raising the bit I was cutting off the ground. It was on more of a slope than it looks so I had a couple of rounds there on end to prevent escapees.







The four rounds at the track end were half rotten from termites but the rest was good.







Just a bit under half a cord but it was a nice day in the outdoors.


----------



## KiwiBro

@Philbert - just a wee observation about my wee Makita 18v top handle saw I got a while ago. It is supposed to have a controller that limits the power draw to not cook the batteries, like all of Makita's star-labelled products and batteries. I'm not convinced about that because even though I have seven batteries bought at different times, every single one has remarkably degraded at the same time to the point they don't hold anything like the charge they used to. I am putting it down to the CS drawing more than it should - it can really cook a battery (almost too hot to touch) on prolonged cuts. I wonder if anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> Steve taught me a valuable lesson awhile back. "If it doesn't split in 3 hits it gets noodled or left for the hydro".


That's what I've been doing too, if it's too hard and doesn't show signs of cracking soon I just put the chainsaw log splitter through em and that sorts em out. With a bit of luck this little log splitter will make lite work of it all too.


----------



## bigfellascott

I got out again today to cut a bit more of the Peppermint tree I've been working on lately, I think I underestimated just how big it is at the root ball end, I can cut it from both sides that part isn't the problem its the size of the rounds I cut off it that have me a bit concerned as I'm not sure I'm upto splitting them they are that big! (they would be just over a 1mtr across by the looks of it, that's a lot of time on a hand log splitter and I just ain't physically up to that I can tell ya, so I think I will have to leave the main trunk where it is unless I can get someone who's more able bodied to help me, then I might have a bit of a crack at it then.

I can't wait for the new Hydrolic Log Splitter to get here I can tell ya, no way I'm splitting all that lot by hand (doable but to hard on me these days) so easier options have to be found.


----------



## KiwiBro

BiggFella, I really liked a short bar on the 241 for slicing and dicing the trunk before cutting the rings, so that once bucked the diced up sections of the rings just fell to the ground as it was being bucked. Easier to manually handle and split too. Bigger logs would get cut into 9 blocks with the end of the log looking like a game of noughts and crosses .


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> BiggFella, I really liked a short bar on the 241 for slicing and dicing the trunk before cutting the rings, so that once bucked the diced up sections of the rings just fell to the ground as it was being bucked. Easier to manually handle and split too. Bigger logs would get cut into 9 blocks with the end of the log looking like a game of noughts and crosses .



Like this?




The other problem being that great big rounds might weigh a few hundred kgs and if it rolls towards you once it is free you can have a problem. I got my hand pinned on the top handle once when cutting up this one until I did the pre-buck noodle thing - I was wearing gloves and just managed to weasel out of them after a bit but I was wondering what I was going to do for a minute or two because I certainly couldn't move the round. Good thing I was wearing gloves and got out of it without a mark on me. 

Nice pics @bigfellascott . Looks dry up there.


----------



## James Miller

My FIL decided this was good enough. He wants to see if it will will grow new stuff in spring. Pretty sure its cut back way to far to survive but it's his tree so this ones done for now.
Quick touch up and ready to get back at it after breakfast. Ran the 355 for everything I did yesterday. Bobby ran his 490 some in the bigger stuff. Probably have to drag the 590 up for a few cuts today.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Fun day yesterday. Mustang Mike is a happy hunter


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 773566
> 
> .


Ya. Works good.


----------



## svk

We had rain last night and about half of our snow is gone. 

I’m partially closing down deer camp today. Will probably hunt my family land to wrap up season.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> . . . I have seven batteries . . . , every single one has remarkably degraded at the same time to the point they don't hold anything like the charge they used to.


Batteries are 'magic' to me. I have no technical knowledge of how they really work.

I know that my iPhone _sometimes_ gets very warm from use. Not always.

I try to follow the manufacturers' recommendations on how to treat them. But it may be possible, that in some applications, Li-Ion batteries are more 'consumable' than 'durable'.

Have you tried to reach out to Makita?

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Nice buck @MustangMike.


----------



## James Miller

The one in the back yard was just a little taller. This is not my happy place . Not really scared but an uncomfortable feeling is always there. When I'm cutting I dont notice it but when the lifts moving its there.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just scrounged this 2065 with an extra 28" bar for $175. Even runs and boasts the 48mm closed port cylinder. Almost in "you suck" territory for a change.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Just scrounged this 2065 with an extra 28" bar for $175. Even runs and boasts the 48mm closed port cylinder. Almost in "you suck" territory for a change.
> 
> View attachment 773670


Great saws, especially for that price.
I prefer the side tensioner and add them on the 365's, can you just change out the cover and remove the front tensioner on those also.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 773669
> The one in the back yard was just a little taller. This is not my happy place . Not really scared but an uncomfortable feeling is always there. When I'm cutting I dont notice it but when the lifts moving its there.


I ran a 100' boom for the sign company I worked for, when we put the bucket on it to lift the guys it was always a great time as they were relying on me to be smooth, which I was. But it was fun to let them go for a little ride, you'd drop about 10' with a nice bump to the lever, being that it was a round tube style stick it would bounce back up almost as much as it fell much like a ride at the local circus . It sure was a good laugh from the truck, but it was a bit scary when you were in the bucket, gor the most part everyone only got it once because afyer that you expected it and the fun for the operator was over lol.
Just to be clear our guys never went up in the bucket without being harnessed, safety first .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Headed to my buddies farm right now to hunt, I hear there’s a monster running around there. It took a bit but I got where he runs from the guy that usually hunt the farm. He did not want to give up the information easily. Good luck out there fellas


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Forgot our wedding anniversary yesterday *so I promised Cowgirl I would give her a good hot load of hard wood* today to make up for it.



looks like your plan... came to pieces! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> Fun day yesterday. Mustang Mike is a happy hunterView attachment 773605
> View attachment 773606
> View attachment 773607
> View attachment 773608
> View attachment 773609



swell hunting pix! beautiful day, too. nice shooting MM ~


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Fun day yesterday. Mustang Mike is a happy hunterView attachment 773605
> View attachment 773606
> View attachment 773607
> View attachment 773608
> View attachment 773609


Nice!


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 773566
> 
> 
> The other problem being that great big rounds might weigh a few hundred kgs and if it rolls towards you once it is free you can have a problem. I got my hand pinned on the top handle once when cutting up this one until I did the pre-buck noodle thing - I was wearing gloves and just managed to weasel out of them after a bit but I was wondering what I was going to do for a minute or two because I certainly couldn't move the round. Good thing I was wearing gloves and got out of it without a mark on me.
> 
> Nice pics @bigfellascott . Looks dry up there.



So like post ripping then? is that the sort of thing you've done there? (nice looking stick of wood by the way)


----------



## James Miller

May have been a bit much but it sure beat trying to get around the yard with the truck. I spent a little time riding on the hood to help keep the front end down.


----------



## svk

Crazy to think that the lake only froze 9 days ago.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Batteries are 'magic' to me. I have no technical knowledge of how they really work.
> 
> I know that my iPhone _sometimes_ gets very warm from use. Not always.
> 
> I try to follow the manufacturers' recommendations on how to treat them. But it may be possible, that in some applications, Li-Ion batteries are more 'consumable' than 'durable'.
> 
> Have you tried to reach out to Makita?
> 
> Philbert


Not yet but will be in touch. It's not like Makita to screw this up but it just seems like too much of a coincidence to see massive degrade in batteries after using them in the CS. The circular saw can draw enough to heat the battery when cutting dense timber if I don't do it in a few passes, but nothing like the CS does. It also takes ages for a cooked battery to cool down too. Almost as if there's something akin to the thermal runaway that plagues Li-ion batteries happening. Their other CS tools use two batteries which must surely drop the amp draw from each.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 773703
> May have been a bit much but it sure beat trying to get around the yard with the truck. I spent a little time riding on the hood to help keep the front end down.


Ah, growing up I spent a good many loads of firewood riding the hood to keep the front wheels on the ground...good memories. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Wife, daughter, and I spent a few hours splitting...got about a cord split and stacked.

Not a lot, but this is for next season.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Easily the biggest buck I have ever scene in my life. Missed him twice..... he was going full speed for the tree line and I’m a loser....

can’t believe how disappointed I am right now. Praying I didn’t blow him outta there....


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 773457
> Mid murder break with the FIL and @Bobby Kirbos in the bucket.


And here's @James Miller in the bucket.


----------



## H-Ranch

More of the downed ash trees. I counted 28 rounds and a few poles from a smaller collateral damage tree that was taken out with them. I quartered most of the rounds and only a few pieces are small enough that I can pick up from the end. Good stuff!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Belated Birthday BYLJ … I was away for a few days!


----------



## MustangMike

Tons of sign up at hunting camp, and cold and snow. Deer, Bear, Turkey, Grouse, Coyote, Bobcat, and more! Was 15* opening morning and 10* the following night. The wood stove had all it could do to keep up heating the 2 story 20 x 24 uninsulated cabin!

We all saw deer, and luckily for me, Matt pushed this 8 pt to me. Two decent bucks in one year is the best I've ever done. This one was a little bigger than the last one (both rack and body).

As you can see, it is thick as crap up there, so there is rarely a clear shot, so I load premium bullets that will not blow up easily. The Ruger American in 06 got er done! 

Matt sent his pics to my Daughter, and my Granddaughter sees them and says "Grandpa got a Snowdeer".


----------



## MechanicMatt

Great picture of the guy who taught me teaching my daughter.


----------



## MechanicMatt

After missing that monster, I gotta think of times like yesterday where it all just clicked and we got a nice one.


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> Great picture of the guy who taught me teaching my daughter. View attachment 773790


I got one of those...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, all 3 of us (Matt, his Dad [my Brother], and I all participated in the teaching).

Matt had done a big "hook around" to push the deer, his Dad and Daughter were going toward him on the lower level, and I was approaching on the upper level.

After the shot I went over till I found the blood trail, then waited for them (her) to help me track it (tracking is always a learning experience).


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I should also mention on this site that our wood stove got a real workout. Heating an uninsulated 20' X 24' - 2 story cabin is a lot of work when the first night is 15* and the second night is 10* … that is pretty darn cold for mid November!

We pushed the poor stove to it's limits. The most challenging part is guessing the wind, to set the damper. Sometimes the wind changes a lot between bed time and morning, and it can really mess things up. The first night I closed the damper all the way because it was windy out, and all went well. The second night, I did not close the damper as much, but the wind died in the middle of the night. The cabin was getting fairly cool at 4 in the morning, so I woke up and went down and found the stove full of coals. I opened the damper all the way, stuffed some smaller pieces on top of the coals and all was well again. When that thing starts cranking, it burns everything down! (It is a Sotz air tight 55 gal drum wood stove kit).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yesterday I went to get a load of white oak with a bit of cherry. Got it all loaded, the kids even helped on some of the small stuff which was nice.
> View attachment 773340
> All loaded and ready to go, but whoops it warmed up a little much .
> View attachment 773341
> So I had to drop the trailer after my dad tried pulling me out with his and dug just as deep first tug. My truck came out easily once the trailer was dropped. Looled at the weather this morning and could see it was now or never since it got down to 21 last night so I headed over to give it a try. Hooked up at an angle so I could pull one side out of the ruts the trailer was in at a time, and presto it came right out. I didn't slow down a bit and made a mad dash for the road, the whole time I could feel the trailer dragging in the soft yard, hopefully it didn't do to much damage .



I just caught wind of the snowman there, chipper. nice touch!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I guess I should also mention on this site that our wood stove got a real workout. Heating and uninsulated 20' X 24' - 2 story cabin is a lot of work when the first night is 15* and the second night is 10* … that is pretty darn cold for mid November!
> 
> We pushed the poor stove to it's limits. The most challenging part is guessing the wind, to set the damper. Sometimes the wind changes a lot between bed time and morning, and it can really mess things up. The first night I closed the damper all the way because it was windy out, and all went well. The second night, I did not close the damper as much, but the wind died in the middle of the night. The cabin was getting fairly cool at 4 in the morning, so I woke up and went down and found the stove full of coals. I opened the damper all the way, stuffed some smaller pieces on top of the coals and all was well again. When that thing starts cranking, it burns everything down! (It is a Sotz air tight 55 gal drum wood stove kit).



is this where the handmade table n benches is by you MM? I was thinking about it when I saw the hunting pix... maybe eating some heart or backstrap later in evening on it for supper.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I got out again today to cut a bit more of the Peppermint tree I've been working on lately, I think I underestimated just how big it is at the root ball end, I can cut it from both sides that part isn't the problem its the size of the rounds I cut off it that have me a bit concerned as I'm not sure I'm upto splitting them they are that big! (they would be just over a 1mtr across by the looks of it, that's a lot of time on a hand log splitter and I just ain't physically up to that I can tell ya, so I think I will have to leave the main trunk where it is unless I can get someone who's more able bodied to help me, then I might have a bit of a crack at it then.
> 
> I can't wait for the new Hydrolic Log Splitter to get here I can tell ya, no way I'm splitting all that lot by hand (doable but to hard on me these days) so easier options have to be found.



100 mile views...

no doubt - nice load of wood there, but it's that beautiful country vista views that really caught my attention! very nice country! ~

 those 100 mile views! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Crazy to think that the lake only froze 9 days ago. View attachment 773704



swell pix svk! you don't see a pix quite like that every day! thx for posting it up... 

*big ice!*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday BYLJ … I was away for a few days!*



so I see... hunting! ~ 

thanks for the wish MM - appreciate it. yes,  it's just not the years!  lol... of course, I do count my blessings... 27 or now 72! over 1/3 of my graduating HS class not around any more...  cold thought!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Tons of sign up at hunting camp, and cold and snow. Deer, Bear, Turkey, Grouse, Coyote, Bobcat, and more! Was 15* opening morning and 10* the following night. The wood stove had all it could do to keep up heating the 2 story 20 x 24 uninsulated cabin!Matt sent his pics to my Daughter, and my Granddaughter sees them and says "Grandpa got a Snowdeer" .



guess he's ageing back at home?


----------



## Cowboy254

bigfellascott said:


> So like post ripping then? is that the sort of thing you've done there? (nice looking stick of wood by the way)



Not quite, I'd need a bar at least twice as long on that big log to walk along ripping that. Think of it as doing your chainsaw splitting before lopping off the rounds. At the fat end of that log, three rounds filled the trailer. I ended up taking 7 removalist boxes full of noodles home for Cowgirl to work into the soil in her (now deer proof) horticultural compound which she thought was good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> *After missing that monster,* I gotta think of times like yesterday where it all just clicked and we got a nice one.



hi Mech - I think we all got a memory of an afternoon or morning hunt and that happened. it's something one never forgets. I have several I can still see as plain as day! even the one when I was 5 years old and mountain hunting elk with my dad. thick woods. steep terrain. high up... cold. we were together. he said, son... why don't you go around that down pine (big un) and go up that ways and I will go this ways. I was just about  in my boots! 'no-o!', I belched out to my dad. just about that time loud cracking noise and... a monster female elk jumps up from the other side of that big downed pine... and thunders on up the hill! OMG!.. and it was mid to late afternoon... and light snow on the terrain in the forest.

the ol' man swings and puts the barrel and scope right on that animal and follows it up the slope. 8 mm Mauser, scope, custom hand loads... he built the sported deer hunter from a stock German Mauser... but doesn't fire! tells me later... "didn't shoot it, too far from camp, too late in day... and din't want to hike it out with snow coming in!"

one of those  moments a young kid never... I say... _never _forgets!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it was a swell Sunday today. while out walking my pups in the morning... noted a handful of my neighbors had a bunch of dropped limbs etc. perfect for camp fires. some 5/6"... or thereabouts. mostly all oak. like free I wanted! so not too cool, not too warm, temps just right! and a nice day for a Sunday stroll... to get out and say Hi to some of the neighbors... 

so, I did just that. wheelbarrow, saw, gloves, goggles etc and my _new _wood scrounger scrounged 'side of road' workbench. lightweight...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

first stop few houses down. nice branch oak down by side of house. 2 actually. neighbor and I hauled to street. I cut up...






off to a good start. 6 more stops to make...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this old boy who lives here is at least 85+! putz about. his pecan tree dropped these. I put my campfire wood meter up to them... bit iffy, but needle just in the Green! works for me. interesting... bird? squirrel? hollowed out limb thin. doorway, too. finally gravity won! good enuff for my needs. carry in back pocket kinda stuff... beggars can't be [too] choosy! lol I cut it up on the curb...




now the ol boy wont have to worry about getting rid of the down wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trimmed up these 2nd level camp fire _twigs!_ across the street from old pecan. put old tips/leaves on his pile. made frt yard bit cleaner for them... for my needs I want the small stuff, too! don't like to run out, not that I ever really do! pine trees, you know... lol



free BTU's...

wheelbarrow getting fuller...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then stopped at neighbor across from him... had seen some old but useable stuff in the underbrush... big tree. big sprawly magnolia -





city work - it all burns. ez stuff, carry ins


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then down to Tom's place. spotted this just yesterday... I offered to cut it up for him if he dint want it... 'perfect!' he said...






getting fuller...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stop along the way home... spotted these. pine. hidden drops...




cut up and continued on along my Sunday stroll...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

last stop


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ended up with a pretty nice Sunday scrounge. well, imo. perfect for my needs and wants. some aged well, some aged even bit more! lol. but all pass scrounge meter test... and all burnable. I would say an easy 1/10th cord! last load not in pix or wheelbarrow...




just _business as usual_ along my street. stuff comes down like stocks in a bear market. daily sometimes. I don't get all of it, but I get a lot of it... if I miss it, nbd! it rains the stuff in my neighborhood regularly! all in all, pretty happy with today's stroll and scrounged load.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Happy Belated Birthday BYLJ … I was away for a few days!



after all that scrounging, next order of the day was  and then I started a mesquite fire bed of really hot, mequite red hot coals in mr Brutus to grill up my Birthday dinner which was two days _belated._ lol delicious. grilled chicken tenders for the QB ~ Angus NY Strip for the woodcutter - mesquite from the farm...

camp fire going while I scrounged... rearranged bits oak and added mesquite...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chicken tenders for the QB... perfect med rare strip... cooked over searingly hot mesquite wood coals...

nailed it! MR imo, u can pay more, but doubt u can get better! totally awesome steak dinner. grilled over mequite coals. sides: hand-cut fries, & sliced tomato salad, too. ~





chicken and strip fork tender... do I have any regrets? lol... sure... no left overs!


----------



## JustJeff

Might have to have one of these for Thanksgiving!
https://www.maxim.com/food-drink/chainsaw-inspired-carving-knife-2019-11

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is this where the handmade table n benches is by you MM? I was thinking about it when I saw the hunting pix... maybe eating some heart or backstrap later in evening on it for supper.



Yes, we had Buck Tenderloin on my Oak table in the cabin! And the deer is now hanging (aging) on a limb of a Walnut tree at my house. Luckily it is above freezing down here (rained last night) so I hope the skin thaws so it comes off later this week.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone see the new Mustang? It's....gasp...electric! I reckon they should hit up the Dansta for some ryobi decals


----------



## MustangMike

For those of us who are "True Blue", real Mustangs start with the GT, if it does not have that V-8 rumble, it is not really a Mustang!

That said, I hear they are developing a performance version of the electric that does 0 - 60 in 3.5 seconds!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> That said, I hear they are developing a performance version of the electric that does 0 - 60 in 3.5 seconds!!! Ouch!!!


And guess what they are calling it and what colour it is? I'll give you a clue - GT and blue,  And yes, the 0-60 is in the threes.


----------



## MustangMike

I have already used Blue GT in my YouTube acct. I will have to file a law suit against them for stealing my name!!!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> What kind of beast is that .


It's just my JD X540 with weights, chains, and a 48" blower.


----------



## JustJeff

This is the Mustang Mach E. An electric crossover. Not meant to replace the current mustang. Glad to see some of the big auto makers are forging ahead with electric cars. 
I do agree with Mike, there is nothing like the sound of a V8. Although that EcoBoost stang is faster than quite a few of the previous GT's from years past. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I have already used Blue GT in my YouTube acct. I will have to file a law suit against them for stealing my name!!!


Having thrown something like $11b at EV's, hopefully they can afFord to buy your account out, perhaps a Mustang Mach E GT when they come out next year would be enough to swing the deal.


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Best shot ever with a handgun for me was 150 yards. TC Encore in .308 Win., 15” barrel and Burris 2x7.


I had a Contender in 35 Rem, 14" barrel, and a T/C Lobo 4X. Traded it to a high school friend for a 1964 426 Max Wedge, @x$ cross ram, 13:1 compression. He still has the gun, I'm waiting to bump into him when I have some cash on me. I'd like to get that one back. It was the second hand gun I bought brand new, when I turned 18. The first was a Ruger 22 auto.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> For those of us who are "True Blue", real Mustangs start with the GT, if it does not have that V-8 rumble, it is not really a Mustang!
> 
> That said, I hear they are developing a performance version of the electric that does 0 - 60 in 3.5 seconds!!! Ouch!!!


The only electric mustang I saw was rated at 900hp and had a 6 speed standard trans behind it. Very rare to see a man trans behind an electric.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 773703
> May have been a bit much but it sure beat trying to get around the yard with the truck. I spent a little time riding on the hood to help keep the front end down.


James, is that one of the 35" lifts. That's the highest I can find in a tow behind. I need a 45 or 50. The 45 I can get is $300 a day with $160 delivery. I would do that but the 2 trees I have are about 20 miles apart and they want 2 delivery fees.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> James, is that one of the 35" lifts. That's the highest I can find in a tow behind. I need a 45 or 50. The 45 I can get is $300 a day with $160 delivery. I would do that but the 2 trees I have are about 20 miles apart and they want 2 delivery fees.


I cant remember if it was 50 or 60'.


----------



## rarefish383

Saturday went smooth as silk. My daughter chose Louis Armstrong's "Its a wonderful world" for the father/ daughter dance. I don't slow dance, and she had a mile long train, I thought it would look silly with us just rocking back and forth for 5 minutes. So, I had the DJ jump from Louis, to "SHOUT", the first time he said "wonderful", and I didn't tell anyone. Had 200 people go from quiet and respectful, to screaming "SHOUT" in one millisecond. The place was rocking so loud for the next to hours, I couldn't talk to any one, so I had to drink beer.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I cant remember if it was 50 or 60'.


Was it a rental or is it Bobby's? If it's a rental get me their name. The only rental I haven't tried yet is Sunbelt. All the others the highest tow behind they had was 35."


----------



## rarefish383

Just checked Sunbelt and they have a 50" towable, I'm set.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Just checked Sunbelt and they have a 50" towable, I'm set.


Glad you found one. The one we had was a 60'. Picked up at 11 Saturday dropped off this morning $300.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday went smooth as silk. My daughter chose Louis Armstrong's "Its a wonderful world" for the father/ daughter dance. I don't slow dance, and she had a mile long train, I thought it would look silly with us just rocking back and forth for 5 minutes. So, I had the DJ jump from Louis, to "SHOUT", the first time he said "wonderful", and I didn't tell anyone. Had 200 people go from quiet and respectful, to screaming "SHOUT" in one millisecond. The place was rocking so loud for the next to hours, I couldn't talk to any one, so I had to drink beer.View attachment 774008



Congrats … looks good!!!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Glad you found one. The one we had was a 60'. Picked up at 11 Saturday dropped off this morning $300.


Do you have the name of the rental? That extra 10' could really make my day. If I could find that model closer would be nice too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Rarefish, congratulations. Nice move on switching it up with the music. I’ve been telling my wife it’s gonna be “I loved her First” for our daughters. She said I better not cause I’ll start crying and get snot on the dress. Luckily, I have a few years before I have to worry about such things.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is this where the handmade table n benches is by you MM? I was thinking about it when I saw the hunting pix... maybe eating some heart or backstrap later in evening on it for supper.




Table came out pretty dang good, no picture of the bench, but my pops used the vice already


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday went smooth as silk. My daughter chose Louis Armstrong's "Its a wonderful world" for the father/ daughter dance. I don't slow dance, and she had a mile long train, I thought it would look silly with us just rocking back and forth for 5 minutes. So, I had the DJ jump from Louis, to "SHOUT", the first time he said "wonderful", and I didn't tell anyone. Had 200 people go from quiet and respectful, to screaming "SHOUT" in one millisecond. The place was rocking so loud for the next to hours, I couldn't talk to any one, so I had to drink beer.View attachment 774008


Very nice


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Rarefish, congratulations. Nice move on switching it up with the music. I’ve been telling my wife it’s gonna be “I loved her First” for our daughters. She said I better not cause I’ll start crying and get snot on the dress. Luckily, I have a few years before I have to worry about such things.


“Cleaning this gun”


----------



## Benjo

While doing leaves I noticed this red maple had failed and was just hung up in neighboring trees. Quick pull from a winch and she was on the ground...but the best part about this tree...



Almost no brush! One cut and this mini top was ready to be dragged away by my mighty 1986 Deere 160 lawn tractor. My 3-year-old wanted in on the action and drove his truck over to load up...



Unfortunately after many trips full of wood his battery was flat, so I dragged that back home too. Fast, fun project for a cold Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Went to the CO-OP Husqvarna dealer that sells Cub Cadet snowblowers today. Priced a few of those and peeked at the saws. Nothing bigger than a 562 on display. 

Needed some rim sprockets 3/8 7t again a co-op let down. Out of stock up to 10 days to order. No thanks. I might go back cause the gal working propane fills was chatting up my truck on the way out. Never know...

Went to the JD Stihl dealer no stock but $3 cheaper and should get em tomorrow's delivery coming from Anoka warehouse. 

Looked at Ariens snowblowers there. Kind of disappointing until you get into the pro models or at least the deluxe. No surprises on the Stihl shelves nice shiney 661 C must be a FarmBoss? No cuties here bunch of old guys.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> And guess what they are calling it and what colour it is? I'll give you a clue - GT and blue,  And yes, the 0-60 is in the threes.


Following the lead of porsche calling theirs "turbo" .
It is a sweet ride though, little out of my budget though.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Following the lead of porsche calling theirs "turbo" .
> It is a sweet ride though, little out of my budget though.


Yeah, WTF is that about - how could that model of Taycan be called turbo with a straight face.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, WTF is that about - how could that model of Taycan be called turbo with a straight face.


I have no idea except that they are hoping referring to older successful models in the lineup that the nostalgia will draw folks in.
These are all incredible vehicles, why not just let the crowd who is into them buy them and get things going rather than irritating the diehard guys who actually like the cars but are opposed using the names of the previous models in such a way.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My widow friends husband left her a Cayenne when he passed. (Also a sweet 67 289 fastback mustang) Her dad passed soon after in a fire (passed out drunk smoking). Then her mom died unexpectedly. She almost joined them the night before her moms funeral she wrapped the Porsche around a light pole and earned a dui for her trouble.

She's hell on wheels but is one of those few people in my life who is always there. One of those friendships you would like take to the next level but wouldn't risk what you have already.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I have no idea except that they are hoping referring to older successful models in the lineup that the nostalgia will draw folks in.
> These are all incredible vehicles, why not just let the crowd who is into them buy them and get things going rather than irritating the diehard guys who actually like the cars but are opposed using the names of the previous models in such a way.


I agree. Probably dreamed up by the same marketing gurus that came up with striped socks, the b0stards


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> My widow friends husband left her a Cayenne when he passed. (Also a sweet 67 289 fastback mustang) Her dad passed soon after in a fire (passed out drunk smoking). Then her mom died unexpectedly. She almost joined them the night before her moms funeral she wrapped the Porsche around a light pole and earned a dui for her trouble.
> 
> She's hell on wheels but is one of those few people in my life who is always there. One of those friendships you would like take to the next level but wouldn't risk what you have already.


Wow, quite the ride she's had. 

Smart move!


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I agree. Probably dreamed up by the same marketing gurus that came up with striped socks, the b0stards


Don't wear them with shorts unless you have your workbooks on and your all good.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> She's hell on wheels but is one of those few people in my life who is always there. One of those friendships you would like take to the next level but wouldn't risk what you have already.


You Sir are wise. For a long time, before her overdose :-(, I had a great friend. We were chalk and cheese but it somehow worked. Trust and loyalty were the glue. She was so much fun to be around, and i always knew she had my back and she knew I had hers (and boy oh boy did i scrape her out of some very dodgy scenarios - ha, i even have a few scars to prove it). Would have been a nightmare GF/partner though. I miss her.


----------



## MustangMike

sixonetonoffun said:


> Also a sweet 67 289 fastback mustang



That was my first car, a black 4 speed … is she selling it???


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Do you have the name of the rental? That extra 10' could really make my day. If I could find that model closer would be nice too.


We got it from finches in hanover. It would probably be close to an hour drive for you just to pick it up.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday went smooth as silk. My daughter chose Louis Armstrong's "Its a wonderful world" for the father/ daughter dance. I don't slow dance, and she had a mile long train, I thought it would look silly with us just rocking back and forth for 5 minutes. So, I had the DJ jump from Louis, to "SHOUT", the first time he said "wonderful", and I didn't tell anyone. Had 200 people go from quiet and respectful, to screaming "SHOUT" in one millisecond. The place was rocking so loud for the next to hours, I couldn't talk to any one, so I had to drink beer.View attachment 774008



Your daughter looks very beautiful and happy, Joe. Sounds like it was a great day.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Having thrown something like $11b at EV's, hopefully they can afFord to buy your account out, perhaps a Mustang Mach E GT when they come out next year would be enough to swing the deal.



I'm pretty sure no-one has got laid in an e-vehicle. Deal breaker.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Your daughter looks very beautiful and happy, Joe. Sounds like it was a great day.


I was wondering if you were going to congratulate him .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one has got laid in an e-vehicle. Deal breaker.


This was in my email today.
It's electrifying lol.
Who is the first part of the video for, when I see that type of commercial I usually tell my wife "remind me not to ever by that product"  Porsche has lots of those type of commercials . Then again they aren't targeting me with them, unless I won the lottery, and I've heard your odds of winning go up greatly if you buy a ticket.


----------



## James Miller

Last Porsche I was interested in. Near 500hp NA 6 speed manual and stripped of everything that's not needed to go fast and turn fast. They just dont make any pure sports cars anymore. Even the new gt3 rs has an auto trans .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> Table came out pretty dang good, no picture of the bench, but my pops used the vice already View attachment 774037
> View attachment 774038



_>Table came out pretty dang good_



HD to say the least! secure joints! I like those benches, too. no doubt only thing better was that pan cooked meal! lol


----------



## chipper1

@Philbert did you see the new video.


----------



## MustangMike

That first guy moved the file like a drunken sailor!!! And, what does it cost???

Glad I can file straight!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That was my first car, a black 4 speed … is she selling it???



'67 I got to drive a blue 66 Mustang... despite being chebbie focused in early fords then, I was impressed! owner worked at Boeings, had made an improvement suggestion and got a sweet Bouns! and he put part of it into a new cam for the Mustang. 4-speed, 289. up there on the 99 before the I5 had been built. he treated me to a run thru the gears... then said, wanna drive it? sure!!  put you back into the seat noticeably... 1st then... 2nd and throttle... pulling... sweet... then into 3rd... and throttle... etc


----------



## MustangMike

As I tell Matt and his Dad, "we now have furniture appropriate for a hunting cabin"!!! I should have taken a pic of the Hickory bench with the vice installed, but here it is before it went up to the cabin. (My Nephew and Brother were confounded that I was able to get it from the bed of my pickup, into the cabin, w/o any help!!!).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That first guy moved the file like a drunken sailor!!! And, what does it cost???
> 
> Glad I can file straight!


I'd be interested in seeing a video .
Cost, c'mon mike you know that's only a part of the equation .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I have a line on a double leader Paulownia tree that looks to be pretty decently sized. I'm going to help get it on the ground and the wood is mine if I want it.

As firewood, how does this measure up against other woods (woods that are common to the north east US, Oak, Maple, Poplar, etc.)?


----------



## MustangMike

I don't even know what that is!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

https://www.wood-database.com/paulownia/


----------



## KiwiBro

Very fast growing trees here. Super lightweight - we make surfboards from them. So, I figure next to useless as firewood unless it's all there is or just need kindling and general firestarters.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one has got laid in an e-vehicle. Deal breaker.


Sheep don't take up much room here in NZ mate.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Sheep don't take up much room here in NZ mate.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


>


FWIW, there's no transmission/driveshaft tunnel in an EV so the floor can usually be designed flat = more leg room in the back. In the case of the Mustang Mach E at least, they retained the same sort of roofline as the dino Mustang, so combined with the more leg room = six-footers can...ummm...sit...in the back comfortably, allegedly.

*edit* Got a dozen Aussie Salmon yesterday after work. Let 'em all go. trying out a few new lures. Ones a wee hard-body, bibbed, floating really tight wobbler made in Oz. Gets a wiggle on at very slow speeds and only dives to about 1m (could feel it bouncing off the bottom in shallow water). Small stuff seemed to like it and that included my arms (worked best at a very slow paddle speed). 

Other was standard jig head (can't recall the size but pretty small) and a pearl white minnow softbait about 3" long. The bigger Kahawai loved that more than the hard-body. 

Next test is to try and combine the two and see if I can impart more wobble into the softbaits or if the added drag will kill the wobbling action.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Current situation I find myself in. Working through lunch to take my lunch hour from 3:30 to 5:00. Then I’ll head back in to wrap up the day’s paperwork.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> @Philbert did you see the new video.



https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/automatic-chain-filer-yes-filer-not-grinder.325448/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Hard to pull that starter cord?





About $50 (on sale this week for $25 at Menard's).
Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Hard to pull that starter cord?
> 
> View attachment 774269
> View attachment 774270
> 
> 
> About $50 (on sale this week for $25 at Menard's).
> Philbert


Don’t think I have an extension cord that will reach to where I cut.


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> Don’t think I have an extension cord that will reach to where I cut.


 Then you need a generator, to power the extension cord, to run the electric starter, on your gasoline chainsaw. 

Pretty simple.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> Then you need a generator, to power the extension cord, to run the electric starter, on your gasoline chainsaw.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> Philbert


Think I’ll just run the oil furnace and drink beer, easier.


----------



## dancan

Joe , a big congrats !


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> View attachment 774173
> Last Porsche I was interested in. Near 500hp NA 6 speed manual and stripped of everything that's not needed to go fast and turn fast. They just dont make any pure sports cars anymore. Even the new gt3 rs has an auto trans .


Coworker had one similar that he road raced, it was stripped and worked. Sold it for a TT he raced a little track with, then traded that on a BMW.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Current situation I find myself in. Working through lunch to take my lunch hour from 3:30 to 5:00. Then I’ll head back in to wrap up the day’s paperwork. View attachment 774268



Good luck with it Matt, guess the plan to give it a rest did not last long! Last year it was I who was feeling the frustration, till I got that doe. It will turn around, you just never know when.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> That was my first car, a black 4 speed … is she selling it???


No not likely it was her father in laws. Her husband just finished a complete oem restoration on it. One of those connections to him she isn't going to let go of. Many weekends spent in the garage.

She's 39 and likely will never have to work again. Well except maybe to buy that Barbie dream car Jeep Renegade she's been eyeballing. Would go nice with her pink Harley she had to have last year. Impulse purchase off the side of the road absolutely hilarious. Saw it one day bought it the next. Then had to take lessons to learn to ride this year.


----------



## KiwiBro

So, got to work on the slab table project today. Just planing one face flat, cutting the mitres for the waterfall legs and tidying up the ribs on the under/inside face of the legs and top. Each leg is the absolute max weight I can safely lift. They are like solid blocks of concrete.




Here's the top. It was quite a mission to flip it over and get it on the saw horses, given it's three times what I can lift. Should finish cutting and fitting the mitre supports and gluing the legs on tomorrow. Just how I move it or flip it once it's all glued together and one solid table, I just don't know yet.




And yes, that's Kermit, still on the trailer, for some extra scale on the size of the top. The [email protected] who has dicked me around for a few months decided he didn't want it after all.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> So, got to work on the slab table project today. Just planing one face flat, cutting the mitres for the waterfall legs and tidying up the ribs on the under/inside face of the legs and top. Each leg is the absolute max weight I can safely lift. They are like solid blocks of concrete.
> View attachment 774456
> View attachment 774457
> 
> 
> Here's the top. It was quite a mission to flip it over and get it on the saw horses, given it's three times what I can lift. Should finish cutting and fitting the mitre supports and gluing the legs on tomorrow. Just how I move it or flip it once it's all glued together and one solid table, I just don't know yet.
> 
> View attachment 774458
> 
> 
> And yes, that's Kermit, still on the trailer, for some extra scale on the size of the top. The [email protected] who has dicked me around for a few months decided he didn't want it after all.



You don't have a Donk handy?


----------



## MustangMike

Great stuff Kiwi!!! I often work on my sawmilled wood projects alone also, and moving them can be mentally challenging! I often used my wood trailer as a mobile work bench, and have 2 sets of 2X4s screwed together that I use to narrow the work bench of my trailer when necessary.

Also, when setting up the end of a bench on the Radial Arm saw, I'm very creative with coming up with "dead men" to support the other end of the bench.

To load my Hickory Work Bench in and out of the (very high) bed of my PU Truck, I tipped the end onto a work bench, then flipped it over into the truck. (brought the bench with me and did the reverse taking it out, by myself). Then I put it on a dolly to move it. My Brother and Nephew were very surprised that I got it out of the truck and into the cabin all by my lonesome before anyone else arrived. My Nephew even accused me of getting help from a neighbor, but I didn't.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> You don't have a Donk handy?


Mine is 5hrs away and the neighbors are transplanted townies who think a ride-on is heavy machinery. There is a bloke down the road with something useful but we have history and I'd rather eat worms than ask him for anything. Will think of something.

Made a few more of those seats with the leftover slabwood too.



Only a few slabs left from last Summer and they are too small for seats. So, i might make a variation of these planters I made recently but do the sides from the slab wood.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Great stuff Kiwi!!! I often work on my sawmilled wood projects alone also, and moving them can be mentally challenging! I often used my wood trailer as a mobile work bench, and have 2 sets of 2X4s screwed together that I use to narrow the work bench of my trailer when necessary.
> 
> Also, when setting up the end of a bench on the Radial Arm saw, I'm very creative with coming up with "dead men" to support the other end of the bench.
> 
> To load my Hickory Work Bench in and out of the (very high) bed of my PU Truck, I tipped the end onto a work bench, then flipped it over into the truck. (brought the bench with me and did the reverse taking it out, by myself). Then I put it on a dolly to move it. My Brother and Nephew were very surprised that I got it out of the truck and into the cabin all by my lonesome before anyone else arrived. My Nephew even accused me of getting help from a neighbor, but I didn't.


thanks Mike. Sometimes just takes a bit of extra thought but often a way can be found. You've given me a few ideas, tks.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Mine is 5hrs away and the neighbors are transplanted townies who think a ride-on is heavy machinery. There is a bloke down the road with something useful but we have history and I'd rather eat worms than ask him for anything. Will think of something.
> 
> Made a few more of those seats with the leftover slabwood too.
> View attachment 774523
> 
> 
> Only a few slabs left from last Summer and they are too small for seats. So, i might make a variation of these planters I made recently but do the sides from the slab wood.
> View attachment 774528


I've got one of those guys down the road too. But, I always said I'd rather eat broken glass than help him. Worms might not be so bad, I've seen that guy on TV eat worms.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> Crazy to think that the lake only froze 9 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 773704



Does ice eat up your chains?


----------



## panolo

Hinerman said:


> Does ice eat up your chains?



Yes it does. I help my buddy every now and again who has a bait company. He grinds all the rakers off as well.


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> Does ice eat up your chains?


I rarely cut ice, just did this to check the thickness since I didn't have an auger handy.


----------



## Philbert

panolo said:


> He grinds all the rakers off as well.


interesting.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> interesting.
> 
> Philbert


I picked up an old Homelite at an auction one time and an old guy came up to look at it. He said they must have used it to cut ice. I asked him why he thought that. He said look they took all the rakers off. The cutters were hardly worn.


----------



## svk

Some guys use them to cut spear fishing holes. And a few remote resorts still put up ice each spring.

A good chain cuts great with rakers so I’d be curious to see how much difference there is with no rakers.


----------



## svk

There was a cherry Jonsereds 621 for sale up here a couple of weeks ago that supposedly had only been used to cut ice and it sure looked like it had never been even set on a rock. Unfortunately it was an hour and a half drive each way so I passed.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Mine is 5hrs away and the neighbors are transplanted townies who think a ride-on is heavy machinery. There is a bloke down the road with something useful but we have history and I'd rather eat worms than ask him for anything. Will think of something.
> 
> Made a few more of those seats with the leftover slabwood too.
> View attachment 774523
> 
> 
> Only a few slabs left from last Summer and they are too small for seats. So, i might make a variation of these planters I made recently but do the sides from the slab wood.
> View attachment 774528



Real nice looking stuff, as usual!


----------



## woodchip rookie

You grind rakers off to saw ice?


panolo said:


> Yes it does. I help my buddy every now and again who has a bait company. He grinds all the rakers off as well.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> You grind rakers off to saw ice?


Yes if it’s going to be a dedicated ice chain


----------



## MustangMike

There is a place near here that the County purchased called Ice Pond. It is between the N + S RR Tracks, and they used to cut ice there for NYC.

They did not cut it till it was 18" thick … if they waited for that now adays it would have only happened about twice in the last 20 years!

It actually had it's own jail. No Sheriff, but the Manager would throw you in there if you had too much to drink!

There was one pay scale for regular workers, and another if you had a horse that would help drag the ice off the pond.

They then stored it in buildings hundreds of yards long, and sent it to NYC on the trains.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, what a difference a week can make. This time last week, I lit the fire. Today the dust and haze is enough to nearly obscure the mountains and temps are over 40°C in our area. 




No fires near us at the moment.


----------



## svk

Here’s a clip from a documentary on Dorothy Molter, a lady who lived alone in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area for nearly 60 years. 

Sorry for the grainy footage as this is on VHS. 

Bonus to anyone who can identify the model of saw.


----------



## svk

Hauling it up to the ice house


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Here’s a clip from a documentary on Dorothy Molter, a lady who lived alone in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area for nearly 60 years.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy footage as this is on VHS.
> 
> Bonus to anyone who can identify the model of saw.



A David Bradley saw?


----------



## al-k

My dad has told me stories how they used to cut ice and stack it in saw dust on the side of the barn. Had ice way into August, one of the many thing he did not like about the farm. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Here’s a clip from a documentary on Dorothy Molter, a lady who lived alone in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area for nearly 60 years.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy footage as this is on VHS.
> 
> Bonus to anyone who can identify the model of saw.



Homelite 5-20 or 5-30.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Homelite 5-20 or 5-30.


Is that how you did ice as a kid Steve .

Cool vids SVK.


----------



## MustangMike

Watch those age jokes there youngster! 

Yes I can remember when the first house in the neighborhood got color TV (they won it at a church raffle), and I remember where I was when Kennedy was assassinated, and the Beatles came on the Ed Sullivan show. All these events changed the world.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Watch those age jokes there youngster!
> 
> Yes I can remember when the first house in the neighborhood got color TV (they won it at a church raffle), and I remember where I was when Kennedy was assassinated, and the Beatles came on the Ed Sullivan show. All these events changed the world.


LOL, one of those hey I resemble that remark sort of things .

Must not have been an amish church . I remember getting grandpas top of the line vcr, it had a 25' cord on that bad boy, had it hooked up to a sweet console TV . 
Soon guys will be saying when we were young-ins they had gas engines on chainsaws and cars.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> LOL, one of those hey I resemble that remark sort of things .
> 
> Must not have been an amish church . I remember getting grandpas top of the line vcr, it had a 25' cord on that bad boy, had it hooked up to a sweet console TV .
> Soon I'll will be saying when we were young-ins they had gas engines on chainsaws and cars.


FIXED for accuracy.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Homelite 5-20 or 5-30.


Thanks! I figured it was a Homie by the color but the recoil was different than a Wiz.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Watch those age jokes there youngster!
> 
> Yes I can remember when the first house in the neighborhood got color TV (they won it at a church raffle), and I remember where I was when Kennedy was assassinated, and the Beatles came on the Ed Sullivan show. All these events changed the world.


Your generation has seen a lot of history, mine not so much. The greatest generation probably saw the most change (and milestone events) that any generation ever will as many of them grew up with no electricity and now some of the survivors have smart phones.

The only significant things that folks my age (40) have seen are the fall of communism, 9/11, and the rise of technology. Am I missing anything?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Watch those age jokes there youngster!
> 
> Yes I can remember when the first house in the neighborhood got color TV (they won it at a church raffle), and I remember where I was when Kennedy was assassinated, and the Beatles came on the Ed Sullivan show. All these events changed the world.





chipper1 said:


> LOL, one of those hey I resemble that remark sort of things .
> 
> Must not have been an amish church . I remember getting grandpas top of the line vcr, it had a 25' cord on that bad boy, had it hooked up to a sweet console TV .
> Soon guys will be saying when we were young-ins they had gas engines on chainsaws and cars.



When I was little my mom's dad still had a black and white TV at their home. It was off to the side in the living room. Grandpa sat in "his" Lazy boy style chair for most of the day but if grandma was watching something on TV and the Twins were playing, grandpa had a little black and white TV in the far corner of the living room. He would turn that smaller chair over in the corner around so he could watch the Twins. 

As a small kid in the early 80's I could not fathom why someone would want to watch a black and white TV. In reality it was a blessing for someone who spend the first 60 years of their life without TV!


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Some guys use them to cut spear fishing holes. And a few remote resorts still put up ice each spring.
> 
> A good chain cuts great with rakers so I’d be curious to see how much difference there is with no rakers.



I asked him and he said it cuts faster and feels its more precise so he can square his holes better. His saws are clean as well, Must be because they are getting washed when they kick up water


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I asked him and he said it cuts faster and feels its more precise so he can square his holes better. His saws are clean as well, Must be because they are getting washed when they kick up water


After I cut ice (or any cutting for that matter) in the winter I put my saws on the floor in my electric sauna and let them dry off. Before I put them away in the garage I will run them briefly with bar oil to make sure the bar gets lubricated again.


----------



## panolo

His go from the truck to his pump room which is always 120 degrees and dry. He also sprays them with some type of gun oil. Has a couple really nice big huskys.


----------



## Philbert

Don't underestimate the changes of the last 40 years. It is getting to the point where you can't sh*t without a computer involved somehow. 

Philbert


----------



## steved

al-k said:


> My dad has told me stories how they used to cut ice and stack it in saw dust on the side of the barn. Had ice way into August, one of the many thing he did not like about the farm. LOL


No spring house? Most of the old farms around here had spring houses and the water was cold all year round...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> No spring house? Most of the old farms around here had spring houses and the water was cold all year round...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Our spring is in our basement. 4x4x4. Over flow pipe to the pasture. Only ever saw it dry up once or twice. NO we don't drink from it. House was built 1868.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> Our spring is in our basement. 4x4x4. Over flow pipe to the pasture. Only ever saw it dry up once or twice. NO we don't drink from it.[emoji23] House was built 1868.


The one spring house I inspected had the entire basement zig-zagged with the spring "trench"....probably 10k gallons of water, flowed in one end, went back and forth, and then discharged to a ditch that ran to the farm pond. You had plank-work as a walkway over it. It was 100 degrees outside, that space was maybe 60, the water was cold. Lots of snakes in the rafters. I think they may have been a dairy, so may have needed the extra space for chilling milk?

Most I inspected had a trench that went around the outer wall of the basement...

Other than the moisture issue, I though having that volume of refrigeration, that would never stop, would be kind of convenient!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> FIXED for accuracy.


Yep, I don't doubt it at all, it's coming fast!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Don't underestimate the changes of the last 40 years. It is getting to the point where you can't sh*t without a computer involved somehow.
> 
> Philbert


Technology is always tracking you.

The thing that pisses me off, is that if you bring game camera pics to the sherriff in relation to a crime they will not do anything about.


----------



## Philbert

You still have the option of a civil action. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Don't underestimate the changes of the last 40 years. It is getting to the point where you can't sh*t without a computer involved somehow.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Don't even want to watch another video of a high tech, Japanese toilet. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You still have the option of a civil action.
> 
> Philbert


I wonder if that would hold water being the police would not investigate.

Hasn't happened to me but to several people up here. One guy hit several ATV's with his truck. The sheriff tracked him down a few days later and he said it wasn't him. They did not investigate further.


----------



## Philbert

That's why they get away with it. Hoping that the Sheriff is too busy, and that the other guy won't take the time and trouble to follow up on it. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> You still have the option of a civil action.
> 
> Philbert


Or uncivil .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Don't even want to watch another video of a high tech, Japanese toilet.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> That's why they get away with it. Hoping that the Sheriff is too busy, and that the other guy won't take the time and trouble to follow up on it.
> 
> Philbert


The same can happen in civil court when the defendant doesn't show up, so in some respects it works both ways. If nothing else you took them out of work for a day most times, unfortunately you will be out of work that day too and you have to take the time/money to file the complain .


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's why they get away with it. Hoping that the Sheriff is too busy, and that the other guy won't take the time and trouble to follow up on it.
> 
> Philbert


I am a strong supporter of law enforcement officers so the fact that our county sheriff has been turning a blind eye to this is very troubling to me.

I had a flat tire a while back on the highway and a deputy stopped to make sure I was OK and kept his flashers on till I was done. Super nice guy. Then I read the report and he was the one who chose not to investigate the hit and run incident where the guy had the damaged vehicle and claimed it wasn't him. Like WTF.


----------



## MechanicMatt

As you guys know, I’m the service manager at a Chevrolet dealership. We have the account for working on the New York State Police vehicles out of our local troop. Some of the guys are great guys and some I wouldn’t piss on if they were on fire. Sadly, just like in the rest of life, law enforcement guys are just like everyone else, some good, some great and some @$$holes


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Or uncivil .


I've a list of names of people I'll be eliminating if I ever go off the reservation. It's a small list but perfectly formed;-)


----------



## KiwiBro

I'm not fat, just short, whereas this table is not short, just fat. 




That's an over 3 1/2' long mitre to get tight. Have been kerfing the joint with a handsaw this morning. Pic from underside. That's about as good as I want to get it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

In the field behind the house with the .45 as most shots are less then 50 yards and I think it would be mighty cool to land a deer with this lever rifle. All I’m hearing is what sounds like WWIII over on the neighboring farm.....


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> In the field behind the house with the .45 as most shots are less then 50 yards and I think it would be mighty cool to land a deer with this lever rifle. All I’m hearing is what sounds like WWIII over on the neighboring farm.....View attachment 774763


My father occasionally takes his 1874 Winchester .44-40 out, gets a deer everytime...

They are talking opening up semi-autos in PA...it won't be safe to be in the woods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> I'm not fat, just short, whereas this table is not short, just fat.
> 
> View attachment 774761
> 
> 
> That's an over 3 1/2' long mitre to get tight. Have been kerfing the joint with a handsaw this morning. Pic from underside. That's about as good as I want to get it.
> 
> View attachment 774762


Thats sweet.
Its sure to be found hundreds of years from now and then to be proclaimed as something built millions of yrs ago or by aliens .


KiwiBro said:


> I've a list of names of people I'll be eliminating if I ever go off the reservation. It's a small list but perfectly formed;-)


You don't have my address do you .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


>



My step-brother has those in his home, not sure same brand, but same functions plus heat. He saw them while working in Japan, they are not cheap and I will not use them, waiting for a brush to pop out and scrub your azz .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> My step-brother has those in his home, not sure same brand, but same functions plus heat. He saw them while working in Japan, they are not cheap and I will not use them, waiting for a brush to pop out and scrub your azz .


You don't like the pressure washing system .


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> I've a list of names of people I'll be eliminating if I ever go off the reservation. It's a small list but perfectly formed;-)


Everyone has that list. If they don't it's because there on the list.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> In the field behind the house with the .45 as most shots are less then 50 yards and I think it would be mighty cool to land a deer with this lever rifle. All I’m hearing is what sounds like WWIII over on the neighboring farm.....View attachment 774763


Looking at that port, I think I have the same blind


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> You don't like the pressure washing system .


It's just not right.  Plus ones he purchased are around $5000 each. Who does that? People with a sh+t pot of money.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Everyone has that list. If they don't it's because there on the list.


I guess I'm on the list, I'm okay with that.


----------



## svk

If you aren't on a list, you haven't lived LOL


----------



## rarefish383

Well, the King of the Oak Snobs broke down and scrounged some Ash. My friends farm has almost 70 dead Ash, and she asked me to offer them to any one that wants them. She's afraid they are going to start taking out fences. One of my old UPS buddies retired the last day of October and is getting bored. He asked if I could hook him up with some wood cheap. Sure! We got about a cord on my big trailer, And a third of a cord on his Ram yesterday. Came back this morning with my little trailer and his Ram. I'll probably be in this stand the rest of the year.


----------



## rarefish383

Today's haul. I started to put several 30 inch trees on the ground before I left today. But, that brings out all of the wood maggots. I left part of a split pile on the farm a few years back, that wouldn't fit on the trailer. Went home, about 12 miles, ate lunch, came back, and it was gone. Nobody see "nuttin", nobody hear "nuttin", nobody say "nuttin". But I smelled a skunk. Now I just cut it as I go. Good part is no clean up. Oh, not a bad notch for a beginner?


----------



## LondonNeil

sweet!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Today's haul. I started to put several 30 inch trees on the ground before I left today. But, that brings out all of the wood maggots. I left part of a split pile on the farm a few years back, that wouldn't fit on the trailer. Went home, about 12 miles, ate lunch, came back, and it was gone. Nobody see "nuttin", nobody hear "nuttin", nobody say "nuttin". But I smelled a skunk. Now I just cut it as I go. Good part is no clean up. Oh, not a bad notch for a beginner?View attachment 774782
> View attachment 774782
> View attachment 774783
> View attachment 774784
> View attachment 774785


Nice haul, great you can get more out of there. Congrats lol.
Thats some great burning wood and you don't have to wait 3 yrs for it to dry, almost as good as spruce, so I've heard .


----------



## svk

Incredible to think some people can just drive right up to trees that they cut down!


----------



## turnkey4099

Duce said:


> It's just not right.  Plus ones he purchased are around $5000 each. Who does that? People with a sh+t pot of money.



Yes, but don't forget the savings on toilet paper!!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> sweet!


Neil, it's mixed emotions. I have more dead standing Oak than I could ever cut. Most of the Ash in the pics are leaning toward a fence that runs along a small river. Our Department of Natural Resources are busting the butts of the farmers whose property borders Chesapeake Bay run off areas. They want her to fence the river and only make openings big enough for the cows to drink, they don't want them walking in the water. With 150 head of cattle and about 30 horses, she has to keep the fences in good shape. That's a lot of work for just 1 full time farm hand. Now, they have to drag the fields with a chain link drag to spread the cow poop around. They have to do the whole 150 acre farm once a month, that's at least one full day a week doing nothing but spreading poop. She's in her 80's and still works 3-4 days a week in her Vet practice. Most of this is to control herbicide run off. In the mean time, golf courses and home owners feed the heck out of their lawns with little to no regulation. Farmers are very tight, and don't use an ounce more than directions call for. Chemicals cost money. The politicians around here would just as soon see the farms go, they would get more taxes from a bunch of houses than they do the farms. Plus, you could never stop feeding or watering the Congress mans Golf Course, his ball may take a weird roll when it hit a dry brown patch of grass.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Incredible to think some people can just drive right up to trees that that cut down!


It's a rough life Steve. We had to load all the wood by hand 2 days in a row. My brother in law had cow poop spreading duty today, so the FEL was not available.

Oh, I did have to cut them down and buck them myself!


----------



## rarefish383

Duce said:


> My step-brother has those in his home, not sure same brand, but same functions plus heat. He saw them while working in Japan, they are not cheap and I will not use them, waiting for a brush to pop out and scrub your azz .


My daughter is an Occupational Therapist, and my son in law is a Physical Therapist. They both said no way a bidet would ever be in their house. They have sever issues with fecal material being spread to adjacent parts of the body, then spread by clothing and hands. They are not as sanitary as you would think.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

rarefish383 said:


> Neil, it's mixed emotions. I have more dead standing Oak than I could ever cut. Most of the Ash in the pics are leaning toward a fence that runs along a small river. Our Department of Natural Resources are busting the butts of the farmers whose property borders Chesapeake Bay run off areas. They want her to fence the river and only make openings big enough for the cows to drink, they don't want them walking in the water. With 150 head of cattle and about 30 horses, she has to keep the fences in good shape. That's a lot of work for just 1 full time farm hand. Now, they have to drag the fields with a chain link drag to spread the cow poop around. They have to do the whole 150 acre farm once a month, that's at least one full day a week doing nothing but spreading poop. She's in her 80's and still works 3-4 days a week in her Vet practice. Most of this is to control herbicide run off. In the mean time, golf courses and home owners feed the heck out of their lawns with little to no regulation. Farmers are very tight, and don't use an ounce more than directions call for. Chemicals cost money. The politicians around here would just as soon see the farms go, they would get more taxes from a bunch of houses than they do the farms. Plus, you could never stop feeding or watering the Congress mans Golf Course, his ball may take a weird roll when it hit a dry brown patch of grass.


Those cattle give off cyanide and runs into river. High school chemistry teachers family are cattle farmers and Michigan epa wanted them to build a barrier, so run off could not make it to nearby lake or stop operation of farm, went to court and farmer won.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul, great you can get more out of there. Congrats lol.
> Thats some great burning wood and you don't have to wait 3 yrs for it to dry, almost as good as spruce, so I've heard .


But, you get a lot more mileage out of Spruce, even if it's only on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter is an Occupational Therapist, and my son in law is a Physical Therapist. They both said no way a bidet would ever be in their house. They have sever issues with fecal material being spread to adjacent parts of the body, then spread by clothing and hands. They are not as sanitary as you would think.


They are not just a bidet, there is one in master bath next to that heated toilet. Supposedly they use hot water and sanitizer.


----------



## rarefish383

Duce said:


> Those cattle give off cyanide and runs into river. High school chemistry teachers family are cattle farmers and Michigan epa wanted them to build a barrier so run off could not make it to nearby lake or stop operation of farm, went to court and farmer won.


MD, was a big agricultural state when my Dad was a kid in the 20's. As the old farmers are dying off, most of the kids are cashing in the millions the real estate is worth. I don't like it, but I can't blame them. Farming is a hard life. The only thing saving our Apple Orchards are the massive opening of Wineries and Breweries, that all offer Hard Cider. Cedar/Apple rust hit the orchards pretty hard. It disfigures the fruit a little and leaves a rusty rash on the fruit. It doesn't hurt it, but it can't be sold in stores. But, they can make applesauce, cider, juice, jelly, etc.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Today's haul. I started to put several 30 inch trees on the ground before I left today. But, that brings out all of the wood maggots. I left part of a split pile on the farm a few years back, that wouldn't fit on the trailer. Went home, about 12 miles, ate lunch, came back, and it was gone. Nobody see "nuttin", nobody hear "nuttin", nobody say "nuttin". But I smelled a skunk. Now I just cut it as I go. Good part is no clean up. Oh, not a bad notch for a beginner?View attachment 774782
> View attachment 774782
> View attachment 774783
> View attachment 774784
> View attachment 774785


Need pics of the super 1050 in action. I've got dead ash all over the property down the road but they scare the hell out of me. There so bad the tops are falling apart on a regular basis so I'll let them come down on there own.


----------



## rarefish383

I got most of the little ones today, the biggest, the one with the 290 on the stump was right at 20". There are a lot in the 30-32" range and a few over 36". Ash cuts so nice the 1050 is just too big for an old fat guy to run that long. I can put the 25" on the 660 and last a couple hours.


----------



## svk

“One dunny, one bidet”-Crocodile Dundee

We have a bidet. It simply takes up space.


----------



## MustangMike

Holy Crap Chipper!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Watch those age jokes there youngster!
> 
> Yes I can remember when the first house in the neighborhood got color TV (they won it at a church raffle), and I remember where I was when Kennedy was assassinated, and the Beatles came on the Ed Sullivan show. All these events changed the world.


We had a gold B&W 12"? Panasonic TV for most of the 70's and just a radio when that crapped out. It was funny everyone pulling up a chair to see the tiny screen.



chipper1 said:


> LOL, one of those hey I resemble that remark sort of things .
> 
> Must not have been an amish church . I remember getting grandpas top of the line vcr, it had a 25' cord on that bad boy, had it hooked up to a sweet console TV .
> Soon guys will be saying when we were young-ins they had gas engines on chainsaws and cars.


I was looking at the Stihl battery saws today. They sure look perfect for urban warriors.

While snowblower tire kicking...

Had a long hard look at a 461 cm and in all honesty it just doesn't look the monster and on paper 5.5bhp isn't much of a jump from my 2065's. I'm hoping the 500i shows up soon. Figure I owe myself 1 modern saw and it might as well be a fat one that could retire the 038 to nostalgia use. Problem is the more I look the better a west coast 390xp looks.

Going to a bigger Husqvarna place to see what they have on hand. So far Ariens Platinum SHO 30" looks like might come home with me ~n~ maybe a Ariens Deluxe 24" for the daughter. See if I can sell the little Honda on CL when it snows.


----------



## Erik B

steved said:


> My father occasionally takes his 1874 Winchester .44-40 out, gets a deer everytime...
> 
> They are talking opening up semi-autos in PA...it won't be safe to be in the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Semi auto's have been allowed in Wisconsin for decades and very few problems. Guys falling out of tree stands causes more injuries than getting shot.


----------



## steved

Erik B said:


> Semi auto's have been allowed in Wisconsin for decades and very few problems. Guys falling out of tree stands causes more injuries than getting shot.


Yeah, they way they run bolts and levers around here, not so much...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

sixonetonoffun said:


> on paper 5.5bhp isn't much of a jump from my 2065's



Not sure where you are getting you info, but both the 461 and the much lighter 462 are rated at 6 Hp. The 462 is extremely impressive Hp/wt. Same Hp as a 461 with the weight of a 562.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Not sure where you are getting you info, but both the 461 and the much lighter 462 are rated at 6 Hp. The 462 is extremely impressive Hp/wt. Same Hp as a 461 with the weight of a 562.


Maybe that was the C? Either way my ported 2065 ain't giving much away there and the stocker feels like it will pull that 28" pretty well. Looking for a dedicated 36" saw that gets used for half a dozen or so cuts with authority then retires. Anything smaller one of the 2065's is plenty of saw and under 16# Don't need it just a want.


----------



## MustangMike

Heck, I have some Asian Clone MS660s that can do that pretty easily! Some of the guys that ran my saws have set up a group buy, you should ask to be included on the list.


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> Your generation has seen a lot of history, mine not so much. The greatest generation probably saw the most change (and milestone events) that any generation ever will as many of them grew up with no electricity and now some of the survivors have smart phones.
> 
> The only significant things that folks my age (40) have seen are the fall of communism, 9/11, and the rise of technology. Am I missing anything?


.

Well I looked at the live rain radar on my phone in the afternoon and decided to cycle home early.
Now I’m on the World Wide Web conversing with people from all over the world.

When I drive in the traffic my phone tells me which is the quickest route based on all the collective live data from virtually every motorist on the road. And knows exactly where I am on earth at any time. The phone can show me aerial images of anywhere in the world in high resolution.

Ten years ago drones didn’t exist now you can buy a cheap drone that can automatically follow you skiing down a hill, missing any trees and transmit high resolution live footage to potentially billions of people around the wold all at once.

Today virtually every child who’s born deaf (in the developed world) and would have been deaf for the rest of their life now receives a cochlear implant and will live a normal hearing life.

There is now a commercial bionic eye implant on the market.

Yeh I think you may have missed a few things


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My sons GF is a graphic designer. Would think she'd be a tech nerd but... She uses a simple flip phone. Its a little funny when even my aunts in their 70's & 80's use smart phones. My guess is she gets overloaded with tech in her work life and likes to keep things simple.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomorrow's scrounge. if still there. one is more brush than other, but next door to main scrounge... and couple pcs of oak I like... block or so just down the street. city work.





oak for camp fires...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Duce said:


> Those cattle give off cyanide and runs into river. High school chemistry teachers family are cattle farmers and Michigan epa wanted them to build a barrier, so run off could not make it to nearby lake or stop operation of farm, went to court and farmer won.



would never be an issue here in Texas! _"no siree, bub!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Holy Crap Chipper!



I have tried, but it has reached it's bursting point:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> . Well I looked at the live rain radar on my phone in the afternoon and decided to cycle home early.
> Now I’m on the World Wide Web conversing with people from all over the world. When I drive in the traffic my phone tells me which is the quickest route based on all the collective live data from virtually every motorist on the road. And knows exactly where I am on earth at any time. The phone can show me aerial images of anywhere in the world in high resolution. Ten years ago drones didn’t exist now you can buy a cheap drone that can automatically follow you skiing down a hill, missing any trees and transmit high resolution live footage to potentially billions of people around the wold all at once. Today virtually every child who’s born deaf (in the developed world) and would have been deaf for the rest of their life now receives a cochlear implant and will live a normal hearing life. There is now a commercial bionic eye implant on the market. Yeh I think you may have missed a few things



over at the University of Houston... you now can order lunch digitally... and a wheeled robot with AI will deliver it. maybe he missed a few things, but tain't nothing compared to what'z coming... for instance, hands off driving. a given. foregone conclusion...

the list is long. and all AI based.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You don't like the pressure washing system .



it's better pressure down at the car wash... same results possible! ~ lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> LOL, one of those hey I resemble that remark sort of things .
> 
> Must not have been an amish church . I remember getting grandpas top of the line vcr, it had a 25' cord on that bad boy, had it hooked up to a sweet console TV .
> *Soon guys will be saying when we were young-ins they had gas engines on chainsaws and cars*.



or "back when I was younger... we had to do all that ourselves. not now... nope, we got _Robbie!_ '




_"Robbie!... our new intelligent saw ~"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> When I was little my mom's dad still had a black and white TV at their home. It was off to the side in the living room. Grandpa sat in "his" Lazy boy style chair for most of the day but if grandma was watching something on TV and the Twins were playing, grandpa had a little black and white TV in the far corner of the living room. He would turn that smaller chair over in the corner around so he could watch the Twins.
> 
> As a small kid in the early 80's I could not fathom why someone would want to watch a black and white TV. In reality it was a blessing for someone who spend the first 60 years of their life without TV!



I don't remember the first color tv in neighborhood as a kid, but do remember tv antennas on the tv box, b&w.... turn to adj the snow... lol. I remember the JFK, beatles that night on Ed S etc... and I remember getting a Sony Trinitron 21" color... and really having something nice! had the sony tv cart to match, too! 

and I can remember art linkletter b&w - kids say darndest thing, howdy doodie, and watched with my mom: *Woooood YOU!.... like to be Queen For A Day! ?? *early/mid 50's... heck, I can even remember when Houston had NO area codes in fone #'s.... 

cable? s that?... lol zip codes?? huh??

9-cent postage stamp... and 11-cent gasoline. for history books only!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Don't underestimate the changes of the last 40 years. *It is getting to the point where you can't sh*t without a computer involved somehow.* Philbert



and dang sure best not to bend over at same time....  over 900 million cameras out there currently... and more coming. many more!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Technology is always tracking you. *The thing that pisses me off, is that if you bring game camera pics to the sherriff in relation to a crime they will not do anything about.



the reason is: *AI* ! artificial intelligence. AI systems based on 2 things. rules and/or neural systems. latter is currently in lead. and it takes gobs, and gobs and gobs of data. its called - big data. data trains. pattern recognition generation. things and you. us. data on ur everything! AI runs on algorithums... and algorithums take enormously huge amounts of data. everything we do is data. neural AI reads and searches data for patterns... then institutes its own _'machine learning'._

its all coming! to a theater near you. China will be in the forefront of all of this.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Here’s a clip from a documentary on Dorothy Molter, a lady who lived alone in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area for nearly 60 years. Sorry for the grainy footage as this is on VHS. Bonus to anyone who can identify the model of saw.




ice is important... was, still is!  in cooler today w/o ice?... omg! 

I remember early 50's our milk in town delivered in truck that used ice to keep all the dairy products cool. I used to ask the milkman for pce of ice and he would give me one to suck on.. fun stuff for a kid! 

I am sure many of you know why the refrigerator is affectionately refered as: _the ice box!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dahmer said:


> Think I’ll just run the oil furnace and drink beer, easier.


----------



## LondonNeil

Joe the rules sound bad, but you helped 2 friends, ran saws and cut some nice wood. That's got to be satisfying.

Why so much dead Oak though? Oak wilt or just a lot of oaks?


----------



## al-k

steved said:


> No spring house? Most of the old farms around here had spring houses and the water was cold all year round...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


yes there was a spring house but it was about 2000 feet away down over a hill. That was a other complaint, when they had to dig a trench from the spring house to the house. lol


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> My father occasionally takes his 1874 Winchester .44-40 out, gets a deer everytime...
> 
> They are talking opening up semi-autos in PA...it won't be safe to be in the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


With all the development here in S.Central Pa I'm waiting for them to stop rifles and go to Slugs and buckshot. Just a matter of time I think.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> With all the development here in S.Central Pa I'm waiting for them to stop rifles and go to Slugs and buckshot. Just a matter of time I think.


Agree...around here (I'm about five minutes from Cabelas), we still have areas for rifle. I have never hunted down here as we have about 60 acres up in NW PA near Titusville that we hold dear...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

All of NY except the Catskills and Adirondacks went slug only … then most of it went back to rifle again (except my stupid County, you can't even shoot a 22 outside), they just found no evidence that the slugs were any safer.

A few years ago, NYS went an entire hunting season w/o one firearm related death (that is a very major accomplishment). Since the NRA provides all of the hunter safety courses, you would think they would be praised by the politicians. But no, they are villainized by the Governor and everyone else. Heck, instead of bashing them, the Gov should be begging the NRA to provide some driver safety training!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Every house in the area used to have an antenna on the roof, pointed in the direction of the Empire State Building, they broadcast the 7 channels we received. My upstate cousins generally only got 3 channels. We got 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 + 13. A TV set only had 13 channels. TV wire (2 strand) had a black weather resistant coating, and there was a flat section between the wires keeping them about 1/2" apart.

You would hook up the wiring, then one person would be on the roof and another watching the TV, and if you were lucky someone in the middle to help communicate, and you would rotate the antenna till you were told it was pointed correctly, and you would tighten it down.

But TV was free, that is why they had commercials! Now, I pay more for cable services than I do for utilities, and most programs have twice as many commercials as they used to have.


----------



## hamish

I flat out refuse to every pay a satellite or cable company a single cent. My antennae gets me 6 channels and im more than content with that.


----------



## svk

We have Hulu and am considering dropping directtv


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Every house in the area used to have an antenna on the roof, pointed in the direction of the Empire State Building, they broadcast the 7 channels we received. My upstate cousins generally only got 3 channels. We got 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 + 13. A TV set only had 13 channels. TV wire (2 strand) had a black weather resistant coating, and there was a flat section between the wires keeping them about 1/2" apart.
> 
> You would hook up the wiring, then one person would be on the roof and another watching the TV, and if you were lucky someone in the middle to help communicate, and you would rotate the antenna till you were told it was pointed correctly, and you would tighten it down.
> 
> But TV was free, that is why they had commercials! Now, I pay more for cable services than I do for utilities, and most programs have twice as many commercials as they used to have.


We were upscale, had a rotator on our antenna! 

When we first had rabbit ears, you'd get maybe three channels out of Erie (including both VHF and UHF), then my dad found an antenna tower, bought a pretty big antenna, and wired it all up. After that, we could get Pittsburgh (one or two channels), Erie (half dozen channels), one out of DuBois, and a few out of Cleveland.

I've thought about putting up a big digital antenna here, we are basically in the middle of Philadelphia, Harrisburg, and local to Reading and Allentown. Our RV has one and we get probably 20 channels on it sitting in a metal carport in our driveway.

Amazon FireTV is also pretty good if you have internet and a Prime account...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont own a TV.

KILL YOUR TV


----------



## David Gruber

steved said:


> We were upscale, had a rotator on our antenna!
> 
> When we first had rabbit ears, you'd get maybe three channels out of Erie (including both VHF and UHF), then my dad found an antenna tower, bought a pretty big antenna, and wired it all up. After that, we could get Pittsburgh (one or two channels), Erie (half dozen channels), one out of DuBois, and a few out of Cleveland.
> 
> I've thought about putting up a big digital antenna here, we are basically in the middle of Philadelphia, Harrisburg, and local to Reading and Allentown. Our RV has one and we get probably 20 channels on it sitting in a metal carport in our driveway.
> 
> Amazon FireTV is also pretty good if you have internet and a Prime account...
> Surprised you didnt get Buffalo from that area.
> I grew up just outside of Cleveland and sometimes we could get Windsor, ON with our roof antenna. once I picked up Detroit with my little bedroom tv, my bedroom was in the attic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Buffalo was just on our fringe...mostly limited because of weather. On a sunny clear day you could get it just enough to tolerate watching it, on a snowy winter night forget it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> I dont own a TV.
> KILL YOUR TV



'_Blow up your TV . . . ._ '



Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter is an Occupational Therapist, and my son in law is a Physical Therapist. They both said no way a bidet would ever be in their house. They have sever issues with fecal material being spread to adjacent parts of the body, then spread by clothing and hands. They are not as sanitary as you would think.



He must be a different type of physical therapist to me if that's his 'area' .


----------



## svk

Out hunting today. Again nothing. Beyond frustrating. 




Found a couple more big trees. Almost certainly the largest Norway on the plot. And not sure if this bottom pic surpasses the other white pine I found but definitely close.


----------



## James Miller

I ordered a new raker file should be here on monday. It's got pointy sides wonder what those are for .


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I ordered a new raker file should be here on monday. It's got pointy sides wonder what those are for .


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Every house in the area used to have an antenna on the roof, pointed in the direction of the Empire State Building, they broadcast the 7 channels we received. My upstate cousins generally only got 3 channels. We got 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 + 13. A TV set only had 13 channels. TV wire (2 strand) had a black weather resistant coating, and there was a flat section between the wires keeping them about 1/2" apart.
> 
> You would hook up the wiring, then one person would be on the roof and another watching the TV, and if you were lucky someone in the middle to help communicate, and you would rotate the antenna till you were told it was pointed correctly, and you would tighten it down.
> 
> But TV was free, that is why they had commercials! Now, I pay more for cable services than I do for utilities, and most programs have twice as many commercials as they used to have.



My grandfather had a tower and a rotator , it was awesome he got 4 channels , got to watch Star trek , then he got a color set , StarTrek was even more awesome !
My uncle built a real nice Heathkit stereo system , Peter Frampton was awesome , The Band , the Doobie Bros , Santana , all awesome !!!
As time went by big sat dishes were awesome !
I move to the big city work in retail electronics , cable , big screens , video disc , vhs, beta and big stereos ,,, All Awesome !!
Now , no tv or cable in the house for the last 7ish years , I couldn't tell you who does the tv news or what shows are hot and who the heck are the Kard's .
I do get all the info I want on the net or my smartphone , might not read books but do a lot of reading just the same .
Funny how things change after you find out how good scrounged Spruce really is


----------



## steved

Some of you told me how to clean the glass with simply stove ashes and water several years ago, thanks for that...needed a relaxing end to the day (or maybe month)...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


>



Best I got it's not monday.


----------



## Cowboy254

Split up last week's peppermint scrounge (the stuff that was in the trailer at least, the stuff in the truck is elsewhere) this morning, pretty easy fiskaring. The green rounds I split up small, the dry stuff I left larger or as rounds. Little bit of smoke around from fires up the valley.




There's a meat ant nest in the background just by the baby pine that has been brutalised by deer. They're aggressive and clearly have an instinct to investigate anything that makes a thump, like an axe hitting wood with a few termites in it. 




They made a beeline for where I was splitting but they left me alone and started ferrying termites back to the nest for lunch, plus any other grub or caterpillar they could grab.




About a face cord, hardly broke a sweat.


----------



## JustJeff

steved said:


> Some of you told me how to clean the glass with simply stove ashes and water several years ago, thanks for that...needed a relaxing end to the day (or maybe month)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's a cozy looking picture right there!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thank God the week is over. I had a great rumble with GM, these bastards right a policy and procedure manual that we are supposed to follow like the Bible, but then they don’t and think they can slip by. EFF that, I called them out on it and had our owner call them out. He also happens to be president of the north east owners association. I have a $20,000 Diesel engine claim that I submitted to their warranty center perfectly to a T as per their manual and they rejected it and want me to re submit a different way. Ummm no sir, when GM Audit Services comes in and they are. They are most definitely gonna pull my 10 biggest claims for review, if they see this claim paid and not submitted as per Policy And Procedure.... automatic full debit. So the battle is on with warranty, can’t wait for round 2 next week. Right now, I’m 10 deep on the 12 pack and trying to get to sleep early so I can hit that farm and bag that monster buck.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Did I ever tell you fellas, “I love my job”

people often ask, “How you doing Matt?”

“living the dream”

“oh that’s great Matt”

“sure it is, nightmares are dreams too”

hahahahaha. 

the things we as men do to put our families in the lifestyle we always dreamed of....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Skipped the husky dealer today. Maybe tomorrow.

Went and bought an Ariens Deluxe 30" EFI then immediately decided it would suit my daughter's needs perfectly. Got the polymer skidders for it. Sposedly helps with the auto steering assist. I figured it would be a good idea at any rate. Won't tear up her thin blacktop or scuff the concrete in the garage.

The EFI motor started on the 4th pull (first gas in it). Then 1st pull warm and 2nd pull after 5 hours at about 25°F

I don't care for the ice auger chute crank or the dial for a throttle. So it went to her garage! Figure its all new to her so probs won't even notice those 2 little quirks. Can't wait for her to get home from work and pull her car into the garage. I know she'll be suprised and thrilled.

And no its not gonna get run into. I tucked around a corner by the rear entry door.


----------



## Levi of the North

sixonetonoffun said:


> My sons GF is a graphic designer. Would think she'd be a tech nerd but... She uses a simple flip phone. Its a little funny when even my aunts in their 70's & 80's use smart phones. My guess is she gets overloaded with tech in her work life and likes to keep things simple.



Tech really changes work-life balance. I'm a sales rep for an equipment-financing company (basically leasing a lot of transport trucks and skid steers). I get calls at 11pm on a workday, and emails at all-hours 7 days a week. Nearly impossible for me to truly "take vacation" without at least handing the odd email or quote that comes through to my phone. 

It's a good job, but there's definitely a trade-off involved, and a lot of that is related to technology.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> .
> 
> Well I looked at the live rain radar on my phone in the afternoon and decided to cycle home early.
> Now I’m on the World Wide Web conversing with people from all over the world.
> 
> When I drive in the traffic my phone tells me which is the quickest route based on all the collective live data from virtually every motorist on the road. And knows exactly where I am on earth at any time. The phone can show me aerial images of anywhere in the world in high resolution.
> 
> Ten years ago drones didn’t exist now you can buy a cheap drone that can automatically follow you skiing down a hill, missing any trees and transmit high resolution live footage to potentially billions of people around the wold all at once.
> 
> Today virtually every child who’s born deaf (in the developed world) and would have been deaf for the rest of their life now receives a cochlear implant and will live a normal hearing life.
> 
> There is now a commercial bionic eye implant on the market.
> 
> Yeh I think you may have missed a few things


What's up Jeff.
Talked with a woman last weekend, her son was born without an ear and couldn't hear . He now has a cochlear device of some sort, it was only on the outside of his head, she could adjust all the setting with an app on her phone . Yes quite the miracle if you ask me, and I'm sure she would agree .
Hope all is well.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it's better pressure down at the car wash... same results possible! ~ lolView attachment 774897


Looks like you got all the crap off it.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> we always dreamed of....


And that sir is the dream , everything else you were awake for .
Hope you can make that big buck something else you're awake for


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 775049
> Best I got it's not monday.


Hey James, is that for those funky vanguard rakers lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Took the two Grandsons to see Midway this afternoon, good flick! They both liked it, and so did I.

Good Luck with the Square file James!

Good Luck getting the big Buck Matt!

Gotta say I don't know how you guys knock off 10 cans of brew and sleep through the night, I'd be up about every 1/2 hr!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Hey James, is that for those funky vanguard rakers lol.


So that's what there for always wondered how you lower them.



MustangMike said:


> Took the two Grandsons to see Midway this afternoon, good flick! They both liked it, and so did I.
> 
> Good Luck with the Square file James!
> 
> Good Luck getting the big Buck Matt!
> 
> Gotta say I don't know how you guys knock off 10 cans of brew and sleep through the night, I'd be up about every 1/2 hr!


Thanks Mike. I got a hair up my ass the other night touching up chain and tore threw the file basket and couldn't find anything to try it. FIL ordered it and then told me.


----------



## al-k

MechanicMatt said:


> Did I ever tell you fellas, “I love my job”
> 
> people often ask, “How you doing Matt?”
> 
> “living the dream”
> 
> “oh that’s great Matt”
> 
> “sure it is, nightmares are dreams too”
> 
> hahahahaha.
> 
> the things we as men do to put our families in the lifestyle we always dreamed of....


Sounds like that 11th beer is kicking in. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! @Dahmer.* Have a great day Mark.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy Bidet @Dahmer ! Now that bidets are a thing now on the scrounging forum.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy Bidet @Dahmer ! Now that bidets are a thing now on the scrounging forum.


Sroungers can't be picky.


----------



## svk

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy Birthday, in the stand as I type....


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy Bidet @Dahmer ! Now that bidets are a thing now on the scrounging forum.


Happy Birthday Mark.

And congratulations.


----------



## svk

Saw one deer on the way out this morning.

The does came by my blind at some point in the past 14 hours so at least there’s some activity.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Saw one deer on the way out this morning.
> 
> The does came by my blind at some point in the past 14 hours so at least there’s some activity.
> 
> View attachment 775167



Beautiful picture! Gives me chills because some of your pictures remind me of the UP in Michigan. My favorite place in the world. 

Going to get corny here but a lot of people don’t realize how many of our states in this great country are so beautiful. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Beautiful picture! Gives me chills because some of your pictures remind me of the UP in Michigan. My favorite place in the world.
> 
> Going to get corny here but a lot of people don’t realize how many of our states in this great country are so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Very much like the UP in almost every aspect except they get 3x the snowfall and we get deeper cold. 

I agree, many hidden treasures in the US.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## svk

Except the UP didn’t have wolves till some dumbasses reintroduced them to northern Wisconsin and the UP.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Except the UP didn’t have wolves till some dumbasses reintroduced them to northern Wisconsin and the UP.



Right. Really is a problem and it’s going to keep getting worse. Farmers now have to worry about their animals getting killed by wolves. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

NY is Underrated for it's beauty for sure … The Catskills, Adirondacks, Finger Lakes, Watkins Glen, Letchworth State Park, Minnewaska State Park, Mohonk Mountain House, West Point, Perkins Drive, etc. Lots of bike paths and hiking trails also, including Breakneck Ridge (a top 10 in the Country).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> NY is Underrated for it's beauty for sure … The Catskills, Adirondacks, Finger Lakes, Watkins Glen, Letchworth State Park, Minnewaska State Park, Mohonk Mountain House, West Point, Perkins Drive, etc. Lots of bike paths and hiking trails also, including Breakneck Ridge (a top 10 in the Country).


NYS is absolutely beautiful. And so varied from plains on the west side to the mountains, rivers, and lakes of the east. 

It’s too bad that NYC wouldn’t secede and leave upstate on its own.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> NY is Underrated for it's beauty for sure … The Catskills, Adirondacks, Finger Lakes, Watkins Glen, Letchworth State Park, Minnewaska State Park, Mohonk Mountain House, West Point, Perkins Drive, etc. Lots of bike paths and hiking trails also, including Breakneck Ridge (a top 10 in the Country).



I totally get it. When I think of the state of New York just like everybody else I instantly think of the big city. But I know that The state is full of farmland and woods that are beautiful. Also, every bad guy in New York can be stopped with 7 pistol rounds or less in any gun ....says the politicians....[emoji38] 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

10 Rounds. I bought my dad 3 for his handgun so he could “retire” the other ones he had....


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday Dahmer!


----------



## svk

Big game lol. I threw him some bread crusts from my sandwich.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday @Dahmer ! Hope your having a great day!


----------



## hunter72

Happy B-day Dahmer and many more.

Deer season opened yesterday for 3- days . Saw a few at a good distance , to far to shoot in the dense woods.
Nothing this morning. In for lunch now buddy stayed out just in case they move. I will eat and put on some dry socks and be back in stand by 1 .
There is more standing water in the woods here than I have seen in my life of hunting {50 years}
Good luck everyone.


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> 10 Rounds. I bought my dad 3 for his handgun so he could “retire” the other ones he had....



Well thats a relief...... 10 rounds......i feel much better........ yup, 10 rounds is a much better number. 

Much safer [emoji849]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Found a snowblower I'd like but its just outside this year's budget. Could probably find one that still has the chute for this price.

*1968 Sicard Jr. Snowmaster snowblower - $7500*

*
*


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The weather's so nice today I decided to stay home and do this.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> The weather's so nice today I decided to stay home and do this.
> 
> View attachment 775215


?? brushing up on how to hang onto a slippery slope while star gazing hey!! or watching for the gift giver with all the venison in the lead? lol


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Well thats a relief...... 10 rounds......i feel much better........ yup, 10 rounds is a much better number.
> 
> Much safer [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I daily a 1911 or XD subcompact neither holds more then 9 in the mag. I feel for the folks that cant run standard capacity mags but at the same time I've never felt under gunned with either of my setups. Training is FAR more important then mag capacity.


----------



## James Miller

This is gona be a real challenge but I'll figure it out


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> ?? brushing up on how to hang onto a slippery slope while star gazing hey!! or watching for the gift giver with all the venison in the lead? lol


I didn't like it but I noticed the stove not drafting great. Between all the slow burns, trash ECT and rain washing the elbow going into the chimney and bottom of the chimney were really restricted.

Neighbor boy (13) got a 13pt buck wed before last wed and a spike he didn't realize he hit. Wild shot aside a 13 yr old getting a 13pt bucks gonna be the memory of a lifetime!


----------



## dancan

Happy Bidet Dahmer !!!

James , I'd just pitch that chain Lol


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Well thats a relief...... 10 rounds......i feel much better........ yup, 10 rounds is a much better number.
> 
> Much safer [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





James Miller said:


> I daily a 1911 or XD subcompact neither holds more then 9 in the mag. I feel for the folks that cant run standard capacity mags but at the same time I've never felt under gunned with either of my setups. Training is FAR more important then mag capacity.


I’m completely against any type of restrictions on magazine capacity. With that being said I only own one semi auto pistol and the nearest thing I have to an assault rifle is a M1 Garand.

If I have a pistol with me, 99 percent of the time I have a Ruger Security Six in .357. I shoot much more accurately with a roller gun and it packs a lot of punch compared to most auto cartridges.

I can’t imagine getting myself into a situation where more than 6 rounds would be needed but I suppose there’s a first time for everything.

If you end up needing to fire upon a human assailant I can guarantee one shot (even a miss) will provide for a major attitude adjustment and they will only be concerned with escaping after round number one comes out. And if you empty your gun into something mean and hairy that is charging you and that didn’t stop it, chances are you won’t have time for a second magazine before its eating you. Lol.


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Happy Bidet Dahmer !!!
> 
> James , I'd just pitch that chain Lol


I'll just file it round again. Ever since I started using the husky guides that's what my round looks like. Cuts real good looks like trash. The one that looks trashed is my sad first attempt at a square cutter.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> Happy Bidet Dahmer !!!
> 
> James , I'd just pitch that chain Lol


I diidnt give him that chain!!


----------



## farmer steve

SPOILER ALERT!!! 

Actual firewood scrounge. Todays ash scrounge and lots more to come.


----------



## MechanicMatt

He had two magazine’s that held 13 rounds each, now has 3 that hold 10 rounds. So, yeah, he is in a better predicament. And honestly, we all know a handgun is just used to fight your way to a shotgun


----------



## Levi of the North

Spent the day with my Opa (grandfather) helping him cut a big pile of logs that were cleared off my uncle's property. He works hard for an 83-year-old guy, but is starting to need a hand here and there. Doesn't have anything more powerful than an MS 180 either, so the MS 261 and MS 461 helped.

Perfect autumn day here in Ontario, after we thought we were going to be covered in snow until April. Roughly 5 degrees C, sunny with clouds. Opa taught me how to operate his old 4-ton Komatsu excavator, funnest thing I've done in a while.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Live it up Levi!! I don’t have any Grandpas left...


----------



## Levi of the North

MechanicMatt said:


> Live it up Levi!! I don’t have any Grandpas left...



Trying to spend as much time as I can with mine as long as I have them. Lots to learn from these old fellas.


----------



## MustangMike

Wait … I want to give you contact info for my Grandkids …!!! Ha, Ha, Ha!!!

Only one Grandfather was around long enough to teach us much, but he taught us a lot. Fishing, how to work on engines, etc. He has been gone for a long time, but my brother and I still talk about him often enough. He had a big impact on our lives.


----------



## Levi of the North

MustangMike said:


> Wait … I want to give you contact info for my Grandkids …!!! Ha, Ha, Ha!!!
> 
> Only one Grandfather was around long enough to teach us much, but he taught us a lot. Fishing, how to work on engines, etc. He has been gone for a long time, but my brother and I still talk about him often enough. He had a big impact on our lives.



I hope that this grandfather has as much an impact on my life. He owned his own construction business for many years. Has his wheeler-dealer stories this day. Even though Dundas is "the city" now, he and I get along well, and share a lot of roots. I hope one day that I'm half the man he was in providing for his family.


----------



## svk

Levi of the North said:


> Spent the day with my Opa (grandfather) helping him cut a big pile of logs that were cleared off my uncle's property. He works hard for an 83-year-old guy, but is starting to need a hand here and there. Doesn't have anything more powerful than an MS 180 either, so the MS 261 and MS 461 helped.
> 
> Perfect autumn day here in Ontario, after we thought we were going to be covered in snow until April. Roughly 5 degrees C, sunny with clouds. Opa taught me how to operate his old 4-ton Komatsu excavator, funnest thing I've done in a while.
> 
> View attachment 775319
> 
> View attachment 775320
> View attachment 775321


Nice work!


----------



## James Miller

I watched some videos last night by mdavely. Realised I had my file in the tooth wrong. Going to try again today and hopefully have pics of better cutters later.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> What's up Jeff.
> Talked with a woman last weekend, her son was born without an ear and couldn't hear . He now has a cochlear device of some sort, it was only on the outside of his head, she could adjust all the setting with an app on her phone . Yes quite the miracle if you ask me, and I'm sure she would agree .
> Hope all is well.


Hi Chipper.... all is good here, the 14” light bar finally arrived last week, exactly a month after I ordered it. Didn’t get a chance to run it though been very busy. It’s starting to get pretty warm and to be honest the last thing I’m thinking about is cutting wood and it’s not even summer yet.
I hope you and your family are all well too..... Would you like to swap some of your cold for some of our heat.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi Chipper.... all is good here, the 14” light bar finally arrived last week, exactly a month after I ordered it. Didn’t get a chance to run it though been very busy. It’s starting to get pretty warm and to be honest the last thing I’m thinking about is cutting wood and it’s not even summer yet.
> I hope you and your family are all well too..... Would you like to swap some of your cold for some of our heat.


Good evening Jeff.
That took a while , but glad it came .
I ran a couple tanks thru the 201cm the other day, cut a couple buckets worth. I have a few more largish branches that came down the other day here when it was windy I need to cut up, as well as a few smaller dead standing and leaning black locust that I'll cut up at the same time to bring right into the house, just waiting until right before the next rain to let them dry out a bit(we had rain Thursday).
Sorry about the heat, I enjoy the cooler weather, it's 30 here now heading to 47 which is great working weather as long as it's not raining .
Have a great week!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I watched some videos last night by mdavely. Realised I had my file in the tooth wrong. Going to try again today and hopefully have pics of better cutters later.


I’ve only square filed chain that was already square with that little (6?) sided file from Baileys. I can imagine the conversion would take a little more patience.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ve only square filed chain that was already square with that little (6?) sided file from Baileys. I can imagine the conversion would take a little more patience.


And many times more files .
If I was going to convert chains on the grinder it would be easier to start with milling chains, with a file youd need to take even more off though .
@MustangMike how many files do you go thru, what type do you prefer, and where do you get yours from.
I've enjoyed playing with the square, but still not into filing it if I dont have to. I would like a new simington for the adjustability, although I've gotten pretty good with the old one. I'd also like a camera that would help capture better pictures of chain I've done, its hard with my phone camera.


----------



## MustangMike

I use the PFERD 6 sided from Baileys, not the least expensive, but they work well and last well.

I don't find it hard to convert RS to RSL. You do not have to do the whole tooth at once, Convert the corner, and it will cut very well, then each time you file you will convert more of the tooth.

Always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth.

The file should contact the strap on the far side, which helps to get your angles right. I like the factory angles (45* back, 45* angle, 45* down).

Make sure you stroke straight, that is more important than a long stroke. Once the tooth starts to be square, the file will fit like a glove.

I lock the tooth in place with a paint stirrer.


----------



## svk

It’s funny because I started hand filing square before I started round. I think I still have one square chain yet that I keep in case I ever choose to get into cant cutting again (not likely). They do cut great.


----------



## svk

Loaded over a half cord into the furnace room after breakfast. Taking a lunch break then I’ll do the second load to fill the outside rack. 

Upon re-evaluation it looks like my loads might be a bit shy of 3/4 cord each so that reduces my consumption estimates a bit.


----------



## hamish

Beautiful day outside, headed to my gym.


----------



## woodchip rookie

*haven't touched a saw since spring*


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> And many times more files .
> If I was going to convert chains on the grinder it would be easier to start with milling chains, with a file youd need to take even more off though .
> @MustangMike how many files do you go thru, what type do you prefer, and where do you get yours from.
> I've enjoyed playing with the square, but still not into filing it if I dont have to. I would like a new simington for the adjustability, although I've gotten pretty good with the old one. I'd also like a camera that would help capture better pictures of chain I've done, its hard with my phone camera.


I dont plan to run square on everything so files probly won't be to bad. More then likely stick to round for firewood. Just something I want to try.



MustangMike said:


> I use the PFERD 6 sided from Baileys, not the least expensive, but they work well and last well.
> 
> I don't find it hard to convert RS to RSL. You do not have to do the whole tooth at once, Convert the corner, and it will cut very well, then each time you file you will convert more of the tooth.
> 
> Always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth.
> 
> The file should contact the strap on the far side, which helps to get your angles right. I like the factory angles (45* back, 45* angle, 45* down).
> 
> Make sure you stroke straight, that is more important than a long stroke. Once the tooth starts to be square, the file will fit like a glove.
> 
> I lock the tooth in place with a paint stirrer.


This pretty much sums up what I've heard from others.


----------



## svk

Mostly filled the second rack after lunch then I redid one front brake on my truck and put new tires on both sides up front. I’m going to need one, maybe two tires for the back this winter but trying to squeak as much as I safely can out of the ones I have. 




The 130 handled noodling duties for the dozen or so pieces that I too hastily had loaded this fall.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I use the PFERD 6 sided from Baileys, not the least expensive, but they work well and last well.
> 
> I don't find it hard to convert RS to RSL. You do not have to do the whole tooth at once, Convert the corner, and it will cut very well, then each time you file you will convert more of the tooth.
> 
> Always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth.
> 
> The file should contact the strap on the far side, which helps to get your angles right. I like the factory angles (45* back, 45* angle, 45* down).
> 
> Make sure you stroke straight, that is more important than a long stroke. Once the tooth starts to be square, the file will fit like a glove.
> 
> I lock the tooth in place with a paint stirrer.


Nice, I have some of those here.
To me if they are converted down just past where the depth gauges allow the tooth to go that's all that's needed. 
Many file the gullet so far back that they remove anything below around .035, that's fine if you have a grinder and never touch them up in the field, but as you said once a tooth is fully converted the file fits nicely into it. Guys do the same thing when grinding round chain in reverse, they grind so low and into the gullet area that they loose the curve of the wheel in the upper portion of the top plate and their file will not touch the top plate when they file. Trying to follow what we've seen in pictures could be good if you have the equipment to do that, if you don't it can add a lot of work to the process .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Mostly filled the second rack after lunch then I redid one front brake on my truck and put new tires on both sides up front. I’m going to need one, maybe two tires for the back this winter but trying to squeak as much as I safely can out of the ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 775501
> 
> 
> The 130 handled noodling duties for the dozen or so pieces that I too hastily had loaded this fall.
> View attachment 775502


What's the little opening to the left of the wood in the first picture.


----------



## muddstopper

Some times you get the bear, 

amd sometimes the bear gets you, 

and since this is a wood cutting forum, a chainsaw was needed,

760lbs, 4th largest bear ever killed in NC. And no, that aint my leg


----------



## muddstopper

A few more pics.



the day before, there was a 709lb bear killed very close to where this one was. 2 days before, another guy also got ran over and bit by a 300lb bear. I have decided my 44mag ruger carbine is a little small for these sizes of bear.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's the little opening to the left of the wood in the first picture.


The hatch to the furnace room. The boiler is right inside that wall. So you can roll a wheelbarrow right up to the hatch and feed the boiler.


----------



## svk

That bear is a beast!


----------



## dancan

I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> A few more pics.
> View attachment 775561
> View attachment 775562
> 
> the day before, there was a 709lb bear killed very close to where this one was. 2 days before, another guy also got ran over and bit by a 300lb bear. I have decided my 44mag ruger carbine is a little small for these sizes of bear.


Probably should have used a longer bar .
That's a big critter to have running around .
I like that they put it on the quad, probably a little over the weight limit


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear that Dan.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear. Will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## svk

Well we had a sad day here although luckily no lives were lost. 

I had just come in from stacking wood and heard something that literally shook the floor. Being a long ways from anything industrial I knew that was a not a good thing. 

Walked outside and saw flames high in the trees down the road. Knew that was bad and suspected what was going on. Went down and my neighbor was backing his vehicles away from his house. Flames were coming out of the front of the house and smoke was billowing out the back. Mind you this was a 4000 SF hand scribed log home that my neighbor had built himself. I’ll tell you, I shed a few tears watching him watch his home burn down. 

By the time the fire department showed up, the front wall had already caved in. The detached sauna building was starting to catch fire from the reflective heat so luckily they were able to save that building. 

All people got out safely and the dog is accounted for. The cats did make it out of the house and frequently visit us so we’ll catch them as they allow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dan, my heart goes out to you man. I absolutely dread that day. I know I’ll never be the same without my SR, I’ve always been JR and won’t know what to do without him. Praying for peace for your heart pal.


----------



## moresnow

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Tough to hear about anyone in your shoes. Thoughts and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Will do, and sorry for your loss


----------



## muddstopper

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


A poem in his honor.

No one will ever understand

I don’t know where to begin

Since the day you were gone

I’ve been numb from within

Dad, you were more than a father

You were what no one else could be

Days and years may go by

But my hero, you’ll forever be

RIP Dad


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear dancan. God bless. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Was trying to load a little wood today and this happen


----------



## Philbert

Sorry Dan. 

Philbert


----------



## chucker

blessed be with the lord …. sorry for your loss dancan!


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Very Sorry to hear that Dancan..... I don't drink very often but I will have a beer tonight in his honour!


----------



## dancan

Thanks guys .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and Prayers are all I have.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muddstopper said:


> Some times you get the bear, View attachment 775553
> 
> amd sometimes the bear gets you, View attachment 775554
> 
> and since this is a wood cutting forum, a chainsaw was needed,View attachment 775555
> 
> 760lbs, 4th largest bear ever killed in NC. And no, that aint my leg


That will make one heck of a story!


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm so sorry Dan.


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss, definitely in my thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Very sorry to hear Dan, I'll have a glass of Red Wine in his honor. All the best to you and your family.

The unfortunate thing about life is there is only one way out … and everyone has to take it! I hope he had a long and happy one.


----------



## MustangMike

muddstopper said:


> Some times you get the bear,



So, not your bear? Belongs to the guy with the mangled leg?

There is a large one running around my property also, but likely not that big (maybe 500???). Time for a 348, 35 Whalen, 405 or hot loaded 45-70!!!

I remember a good friend of mine hit a bear with his 243 … said the bullet blew up on the leg bone. Luckily his friend was carrying a 338 Win Mag … that got it done!


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm very sorry to hear that, Dan. 

Like Matt, I too am dreading that day. 

Take care, mate.


----------



## KiwiBro

As the sun sets beyond the pines and a scortcha of a day draws to a close here on the other side of the planet, this one's to salute Dan's dad. 


Onya, another brotha father


----------



## Cowboy254




----------



## dancan

Thanks for all you guys .


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry to hear that Dan, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Prayers for you and the family Dan. I'll raise a glass for Dad this evening.


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear Dan, that’s a tough one.
You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## hunter72

Dan
May Gods Love be with You and Yours.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> So, not your bear? Belongs to the guy with the mangled leg?
> 
> There is a large one running around my property also, but likely not that big (maybe 500???). Time for a 348, 35 Whalen, 405 or hot loaded 45-70!!!
> 
> I remember a good friend of mine hit a bear with his 243 … said the bullet blew up on the leg bone. Luckily his friend was carrying a 338 Win Mag … that got it done!


The guy who guided my dad grizzly hunting said he guided a bowhunter for grizzly, "ONCE". The hunter stuck the grizzly with a decent shot and it started running towards them. He yelled to the archer to shoot it again and turned around and the hunter was running away. The guide luckily had a .30-06 BAR and emptied to gun into the grizzly which died a few feet from him.

My dad shot his kodiak with a 338 Win mag and even with several shots to the heart/lungs it took several minutes to expire. I do not know if this is still the procedure for big bears but the guides back then would advise a heavy load into the front shoulders to immobilize the bear then heart/lung shots to kill it.


----------



## svk

I stopped to check on my neighbor this morning. His oldest daughter was there with her husband. They had to watch the remains of the home all night as it did reignite within the house and also lit the wood pile on fire outside. Really a sad sight, the only thing recognizable was the gun safe and the hearth/chimney.


----------



## panolo

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Very sorry to hear Dan. My condolences.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I stopped to check on my neighbor this morning. His oldest daughter was there with her husband. They had to watch the remains of the home all night as it did reignite within the house and also lit the wood pile on fire outside. Really a sad sight, the only thing recognizable was the gun safe and the hearth/chimney.



The house I'm living in was the victim of Arson, but luckily it was before I moved in, but I feel for your neighbor. It was devastating getting that call from my future neighbor at 5:30 am "Mike, I don't know how to tell you this, but your house is burning down". I had spent months working on it every W/E and every evening after work (I would go over with my Coleman Lantern and do work). It was devastating, they steal a piece of your soul. It is not just money, it is a piece of your life you will never get back.

Luckily, no one was hurt and I did not loose any personal items other than my tools, but it was still devastating. Then, a few years later, I went through the divorce, and it was almost more than I could take. It took a long time for me to recover.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I stopped to check on my neighbor this morning. His oldest daughter was there with her husband. They had to watch the remains of the home all night as it did reignite within the house and also lit the wood pile on fire outside. Really a sad sight, the only thing recognizable was the gun safe and the hearth/chimney.


House fire like that's about as rough as it gets. Very much like losing a loved one.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> The guy who guided my dad grizzly hunting said he guided a bowhunter for grizzly, "ONCE". The hunter stuck the grizzly with a decent shot and it started running towards them. He yelled to the archer to shoot it again and turned around and the hunter was running away. The guide luckily had a .30-06 BAR and emptied to gun into the grizzly which died a few feet from him.
> 
> My dad shot his kodiak with a 338 Win mag and even with several shots to the heart/lungs it took several minutes to expire. I do not know if this is still the procedure for big bears but the guides back then would advise a heavy load into the front shoulders to immobilize the bear then heart/lung shots to kill it.


 My standard shot placement has always been a head shot. In other words, if I don't have a clean shot, the bear keeps running. With big bears, they don't run, they walk. They also don't climb trees, they don't have to. This bear could have killed every dog on it. That's one reason you don't use catch dogs to hunt bear. Hounds are smarter than most give them credit. They will catch a small bear, but usually comes at a huge cost. A 100lb bear can whoop a pack of dogs. A bear that wont run or climb, dogs will just bay at its butt. The hunter shot this bear in the neck with a 454 casull from about 10yrds away. I was about 300 yrds away. The bullet didn't break the bears neck, to much fat. A dog ran in and was caught by the bear. The shooter grabbed the dog pulling it away from the bear and the bear grabbed him by the leg. He shot the bear in the head killing it instantly, but then had to pry the bears jaws open to get his leg out. When the bear was skinned out there was a layer of fat that a 8in filet knife wouldnt reach thru. I have seen several bears shot in the shoulder when the bullet didn't penetrate into the body cavity. We had a bear a couple days later that was shot with a high power bolt action rifle thru the gut. Don't know caliber but suspect 7mm08. The bear weighed 269lbs and it kept running after being shot, even tho the bullet passed all the way thru. It was later killed with a head shot from a 45/70. Body shots might be fine for someone hunting from a stand, but doing so hunting with hounds will just get your dogs killed. Pass thru shots with high power ammo is another problem when hunting with dogs. If the bullet has enough power to pass thru after a shoulder shot, you stand the risk of hitting a dog. Its not every day you get a shot at a 760lb bear. My 44mag has never let me down, but the biggest bear I have killed was a 257lb sow. One head shot and it was dead in its tracks. The area we now hunt seems to have plenty of much larger bear than my biggest kill and it is making me second guess and wanting something bigger to shoot with.


----------



## svk

I can see where you are coming from, hunting with dogs is a different game totally. Stalking kodiaks or grizzlies is where the shoulder shot is warranted. Also most people do not want to destroy the skull with a head shot but that is certainly understandable if life and limb comes into play.

If I ever got into hunting big bear, I would probably use a 375 H&H. Holland and Holland (ironically a family name of mine) did extensive work with the 375 cartridge to increase case extractability in extreme climates which is something that the straight cased/heavily flared modern magnum cases lack.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The house I'm living in was the victim of Arson, but luckily it was before I moved in, but I feel for your neighbor. It was devastating getting that call from my future neighbor at 5:30 am "Mike, I don't know how to tell you this, but your house is burning down". I had spent months working on it every W/E and every evening after work (I would go over with my Coleman Lantern and do work). It was devastating, they steal a piece of your soul. It is not just money, it is a piece of your life you will never get back.
> 
> Luckily, no one was hurt and I did not loose any personal items other than my tools, but it was still devastating. Then, a few years later, I went through the divorce, and it was almost more than I could take. It took a long time for me to recover.





sixonetonoffun said:


> House fire like that's about as rough as it gets. Very much like losing a loved one.


I cannot imagine what they are going through...To literally lose everything. His shop and the outbuildings are safe so as a contractor he did not lose his tools and equipment but they had been in that house for 35 years. And they are raising their 8,10, and 12 year old grandchildren and that home is the only stability those kids have ever known. 

Mike that sucks, what a shitty deal. There was an arson up here for a few years that burned down a church, a historic building, and several other things in a small area. After a suicide near my old house there were no more fires.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Some times you get the bear, View attachment 775553
> 
> amd sometimes the bear gets you, View attachment 775554
> 
> and since this is a wood cutting forum, a chainsaw was needed,View attachment 775555
> 
> 760lbs, 4th largest bear ever killed in NC. And no, that aint my leg



gruesome and awesome, both at the same time those pix! wow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I can see where you are coming from, hunting with dogs is a different game totally. Stalking kodiaks or grizzlies is where the shoulder shot is warranted. Also most people do not want to destroy the skull with a head shot but that is certainly understandable if life and limb comes into play.
> 
> If I ever got into hunting big bear, *I would probably use a 375 H&H. Holland and Holland* (ironically a family name of mine) did extensive work with the 375 cartridge to increase case extractability in extreme climates which is something that the straight cased/heavily flared modern magnum cases lack.



fine weapons. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holland_&_Holland

my dad din't hunt bear with his Holland & Hollands, but did some African animals. Holland & Holland... .450 double barrel... and .577 nitro express... double! elephant guns.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



sad news. prayers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Probably should have used a longer bar .
> *That's a big critter to have running around .*
> I like that they put it on the quad, probably a little over the weight limit



much less at the end of one's leg! yikes!!~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well we had a sad day here although luckily no lives were lost.
> 
> I had just come in from stacking wood and heard something that literally shook the floor. Being a long ways from anything industrial I knew that was a not a good thing.
> 
> Walked outside and saw flames high in the trees down the road. Knew that was bad and suspected what was going on. Went down and my neighbor was backing his vehicles away from his house. Flames were coming out of the front of the house and smoke was billowing out the back. Mind you this was a 4000 SF hand scribed log home that my neighbor had built himself. I’ll tell you, I shed a few tears watching him watch his home burn down.
> 
> By the time the fire department showed up, the front wall had already caved in. The detached sauna building was starting to catch fire from the reflective heat so luckily they were able to save that building.
> 
> All people got out safely and the dog is accounted for. The cats did make it out of the house and frequently visit us so we’ll catch them as they allow.



terrible for the family.  here today, gone tomorrow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> The guy who guided my dad grizzly hunting said he guided a bowhunter for grizzly, "ONCE". The hunter stuck the grizzly with a decent shot and it started running towards them. He yelled to the archer to shoot it again and turned around and the hunter was running away. The guide luckily had a .30-06 BAR and emptied to gun into the grizzly which died a few feet from him.
> 
> My dad shot his kodiak with a 338 Win mag and even with several shots to the heart/lungs it took several minutes to expire. I do not know if this is still the procedure for big bears but the guides back then would advise a heavy load into the front shoulders to immobilize the bear then heart/lung shots to kill it.



about as close to a bear as I ever want to be is a) at zoo or b) watching tv This Is Alaska!

I see now they have a new reality show coming: Man vs Bear. 

I have never eaten bear, but I have heard from others who have... pretty good fare!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The house I'm living in was the victim of Arson, but luckily it was before I moved in, but I feel for your neighbor. It was devastating getting that call from my future neighbor at 5:30 am "Mike, I don't know how to tell you this, but your house is burning down". I had spent months working on it every W/E and every evening after work (I would go over with my Coleman Lantern and do work). It was devastating, they steal a piece of your soul. It is not just money, it is a piece of your life you will never get back.
> 
> Luckily, no one was hurt and I did not loose any personal items other than my tools, but it was still devastating. Then, a few years later, I went through the divorce, and it was almost more than I could take. It took a long time for me to recover.



 true, always sad. 'hurt' sux! pain, too. add them together, even worse. loss! thanks for sharing MM -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a little bit 'off topic'... lol  we had an awesome day yesterday down here and I got out and about to catch up with some city work. curb scrounges. last 2 almost 1/4 cord oak. all within walking distance...






rains oak all the time. _someone_ needs to pick it up... lol. but I get lazy... big pecan came down 2 days ago. pro crew. big tree. 2 & 3 pc trunk ends, noodled. lots no split size. fireplace ready. but I passed, didn't want to get. the ez stuff hard to pass up on, though. always camp fire perfect...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk - any idea what caused the log cabin home to catch fire?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

neighbor cleaning up some cuttings. got some crepe myrtle from this pile. not my usual choice, but some stix cut to short length. ez scrounge. also, nice pile oak kindling/stix... passed, dint need.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

fall has come to South Texas...
finally


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a Happy Thanksgiving to all! traditional turkey here. usual suspects for sides. with pecan pie, also.

bird in refer thawing... for the 'big' day.


----------



## Be Stihl

dancan said:


> I had to say farewell to my old man today so tip a glass to the sunset in his honor.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear, prayers for you and family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

On Sat my younger Daughter came over to help me finish butchering the 2nd deer, so she got a lot of meat. She made some of it yesterday, but did not tell her 3 kids till they all told her how good it was! Then, they apparently got over it, because they asked for more. The only one not worried about it was her daughter, she was thrilled to be eating Grandpa's deer!!!

Maybe now the boys will show a little more interest in hunting … they like shooting … we will see.


----------



## panolo

Pecan pie! The best there is. No argument will ever sway me.


----------



## MustangMike

In NY, you are generally not allowed to hunt Bear with dogs or with bait, so getting one is usually just "happenstance". 

You rarely see them, unless you take your wife up to go Mtn Bike riding, then a large one runs right in front of your vehicle, down your driveway, making her terrified to get out of the car and ride the bike. Only convinced her it was safe when I showed her I had the 40 Glock with me!


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The guy who guided my dad grizzly hunting said he guided a bowhunter for grizzly, "ONCE". The hunter stuck the grizzly with a decent shot and it started running towards them. He yelled to the archer to shoot it again and turned around and the hunter was running away. The guide luckily had a .30-06 BAR and emptied to gun into the grizzly which died a few feet from him.
> 
> My dad shot his kodiak with a 338 Win mag and even with several shots to the heart/lungs it took several minutes to expire. I do not know if this is still the procedure for big bears but the guides back then would advise a heavy load into the front shoulders to immobilize the bear then heart/lung shots to kill it.



I (country boy) and a city boy met up in basic training in AF. Both sent to Alaska. He thought it would be great to go on a Kodiak hunt, signed up for a USO trip, checked out a rifle from the base. Came back and I asked how he did. "Not well, that bear stood up from behind a bush. If the USO wants that rifle back, they can go get it!"


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> Pecan pie! The best there is. No argument will ever sway me.



Amen! I spent several years in Texas and that was on the top of the shopping list every week. I really miss it up here in east Washington. Found one last week!!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> about as close to a bear as I ever want to be is a) at zoo or b) watching tv This Is Alaska!
> 
> I see now they have a new reality show coming: Man vs Bear.
> 
> I have never eaten bear, but I have heard from others who have... pretty good fare!


Supposedly it is pretty good. Like pork but different.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk - any idea what caused the log cabin home to catch fire?


No idea. People were home and it appears the fire started toward the front of the building and in the basement. The do burn with wood but it was very warm yesterday.


----------



## muddstopper

panolo said:


> Pecan pie! The best there is. No argument will ever sway me.


Brought back 20lbs of cracked pecans from the hunt. Shelled and bagged them Sat. A friend gave the wife a recipe for a Japanese pecan pie a few years back. Now, I love the traditional pecan pie a lot, but the Japanese pecan pie is wonderful.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

@dancan Sorry about your loss.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Supposedly it is pretty good. Like pork but different.


I think bear is sort of in between pork and beef. The secret to cooking it is to remove all the fat. Even a little of fat will ruin the taste. Otherwise cook the same as you would any other roast. Bear liver and heart is the best parts of the bear. Better than pork or beef liver


----------



## steved

muddstopper said:


> My standard shot placement has always been a head shot. In other words, if I don't have a clean shot, the bear keeps running. With big bears, they don't run, they walk. They also don't climb trees, they don't have to. This bear could have killed every dog on it. That's one reason you don't use catch dogs to hunt bear. Hounds are smarter than most give them credit. They will catch a small bear, but usually comes at a huge cost. A 100lb bear can whoop a pack of dogs. A bear that wont run or climb, dogs will just bay at its butt. The hunter shot this bear in the neck with a 454 casull from about 10yrds away. I was about 300 yrds away. The bullet didn't break the bears neck, to much fat. A dog ran in and was caught by the bear. The shooter grabbed the dog pulling it away from the bear and the bear grabbed him by the leg. He shot the bear in the head killing it instantly, but then had to pry the bears jaws open to get his leg out. When the bear was skinned out there was a layer of fat that a 8in filet knife wouldnt reach thru. I have seen several bears shot in the shoulder when the bullet didn't penetrate into the body cavity. We had a bear a couple days later that was shot with a high power bolt action rifle thru the gut. Don't know caliber but suspect 7mm08. The bear weighed 269lbs and it kept running after being shot, even tho the bullet passed all the way thru. It was later killed with a head shot from a 45/70. Body shots might be fine for someone hunting from a stand, but doing so hunting with hounds will just get your dogs killed. Pass thru shots with high power ammo is another problem when hunting with dogs. If the bullet has enough power to pass thru after a shoulder shot, you stand the risk of hitting a dog. Its not every day you get a shot at a 760lb bear. My 44mag has never let me down, but the biggest bear I have killed was a 257lb sow. One head shot and it was dead in its tracks. The area we now hunt seems to have plenty of much larger bear than my biggest kill and it is making me second guess and wanting something bigger to shoot with.


I'm out with my father black bear "hunting" this week, I have a Savage 116 chambered in 375 Ruger and a 44 mag backup. I wouldn't even think about my 30-06...small bear is one thing, some of them they took out of here last year were the size of a small cow...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

Brother just called, He's wanting me to go back with them for the second season. They have another big bear on the game camera and several decent size bears. I haven't made up my mind yet about going. Second season is usually cold and wet. I killed a bear and deer last year but didn't even deer hunt this trip out. Seen bear every day we hunted and a ton of deer, just didn't feel the need to shoot. Altho, if a really big bear presents itself, I will throw lead.


----------



## Jeffkrib

No sun set shot for me as we had a big black thunderstorm move in, so had to resort to the dinning table.


----------



## Jeffkrib

The other thing to report...... after much arm twisting, persuasion and harassing Chipper1 sold me one of his 201 rear handles saws.
As soon as it arrived I ordered a 14" light bar from the local Stihl dealer, turns out there were none of these bars in the country and waited a month to get it.
Thanks Chipper .


----------



## MustangMike

Nice table!


----------



## KiwiBro

Got it half way over but know what I'm doing now so will finish turning and sanding it tomorrow.



Edit - went back and finished turning it:


----------



## LondonNeil

Holy moly mother of! Those tables! Jeff, you are an artisan, and kiwibro too I think, looking forward too seeing a 'beer shot' of yours!


----------



## Jeffkrib

I am not an artisan Neil just a savvy eBay buyer, I bought the table and 10 high back leather chairs from a seller who had some serious coin. He had a house on Sydney harbour over looking the city but was moving to house that couldn’t fit it. He paid $12k for the table plus $3k for the chairs. He put them on eBay basically brand new, starting bid $3k he only had one bid .
It’s 11 ft long and made from Iron bark, I estimate it weighs 1/4 of a ton.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> The other thing to report...... after much arm twisting, persuasion and harassing Chipper1 sold me one of his 201 rear handles saws.
> As soon as it arrived I ordered a 14" light bar from the local Stihl dealer, turns out there were none of these bars in the country and waited a month to get it.
> Thanks Chipper .
> 
> View attachment 775859


Good evening Jeff.
Looks great, seems they look nicer in other peoples pictures lol.
They sure are nice to throw around with that lightweight bar.
You're welcome.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I am not an artisan Neil just a savvy eBay buyer, I bought the table and 10 high back leather chairs from a seller who had some serious coin. He had a house on Sydney harbour over looking the city but was moving to house that couldn’t fit it. He paid $12k for the table plus $3k for the chairs. He put them on eBay basically brand new, starting bid $3k he only had one bid .
> It’s 11 ft long and made from Iron bark, I estimate it weighs 1/4 of a ton.



Good BTUs then if you get really desperate


----------



## steved

Bad day of bear hunting is better than a good day of work...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Good evening Jeff.
> Looks great, seems they look nicer in other peoples pictures lol.
> They sure are nice to throw around with that lightweight bar.
> You're welcome.


We're gonna need a video!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> Bad day of bear hunting is better than a good day of work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don't feel bad Steve . I didn't see any either. But then again last year was the first any bears we harvested in York co. Since they opened bear season back in the 60's. A guy shot the first one in archery season about 3 miles from my house last year. I spent the money for a bear tag this year. Good luck!


----------



## steved

Went up to our other parcel, lots of timber trees waiting to be plucked...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

steved said:


> Bad day of bear hunting is better than a good day of work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is that an assault bolt action rifle?


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> Is that an assault bolt action rifle?


Bolt action get anything that steps in front of it rifle.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

good answer


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Good BTUs then if you get really desperate



That's what I tell everyone when there's a pellet vrs wood stove debate .
"I can always burn the kitchen table and chairs if I have to , try that in your pellet stove Lol"


----------



## MechanicMatt

All this talk of bears....

in the commie state of New York ruled by lord Cuomo, if you nab a bear they send you a information packet to try and collect as much information as they can. I guess that bastard taking such good care of the criminals and people on the government teet, he stole the money from the conservationists and now us hunters have to do the leg work. Other pic just to make me smile again.....


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> I daily a 1911 or XD subcompact neither holds more then 9 in the mag. I feel for the folks that cant run standard capacity mags but at the same time I've never felt under gunned with either of my setups. Training is FAR more important then mag capacity.



Totally get it.

That is not the point.

The point is. Nobody can tell me how many I WANT to carry. 



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

A few more pictures. Mustang Mike has a few running around his hunting property. This poor fella found himself on the wrong end of a .35Whelen. Not gonna lie, the death moan scared the crap outta me and I waited for my Uncle to track it with me. Wanted a second rifle in the woods with me. I surely didn’t want to get mauled, I’m just a skinny guy and a bite from a Bear sure wouldn’t feel too good....


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I’m completely against any type of restrictions on magazine capacity. With that being said I only own one semi auto pistol and the nearest thing I have to an assault rifle is a M1 Garand.
> 
> If I have a pistol with me, 99 percent of the time I have a Ruger Security Six in .357. I shoot much more accurately with a roller gun and it packs a lot of punch compared to most auto cartridges.
> 
> I can’t imagine getting myself into a situation where more than 6 rounds would be needed but I suppose there’s a first time for everything.
> 
> If you end up needing to fire upon a human assailant I can guarantee one shot (even a miss) will provide for a major attitude adjustment and they will only be concerned with escaping after round number one comes out. And if you empty your gun into something mean and hairy that is charging you and that didn’t stop it, chances are you won’t have time for a second magazine before its eating you. Lol.



No offense sir. No argument either. But Lets make sure we use the term “assault Rifle” properly. It takes a handful of extra money and a lot of paperwork and time to have a REAL “Assault Rife” 

We agree on the principle of “ don’t tell me how many i can carry” [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> No offense sir. No argument either. But Lets make sure we use the term “assault Rifle” properly. It takes a handful of extra money and a lot of paperwork and time to have a REAL “Assault Rife”
> 
> We agree on the principle of “ don’t tell me how many i can carry” [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Right. I should have called them black weapons


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Right. I should have called them black weapons



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

U&A said:


> Totally get it.
> 
> That is not the point.
> 
> The point is. Nobody can tell me how many I WANT to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM



I’m totally in agreement, SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED

that said, my protection when I get scared is a coach gun. I don’t know a single person that’s going to argue with 2 12ga barrels pointed at him.....

but it really irks me that I’m told 10 rounds is max for me in my rifles.... how about a criminal that’s doesn’t comply to the laws comes at me with a 30round Mag, you know how to advance your position in a fire fight? To suppress the enemy by slinging more lead down range to pin them down while you advance or retreat. So I go 10rounds against......

And Steve, you better not go too leftie on us, in Australia I’m pretty sure your BAR and M1 are no no’s


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> No offense sir. No argument either. But Lets make sure we use the term “assault Rifle” properly. It takes a handful of extra money and a lot of paperwork and time to have a REAL “Assault Rife”
> 
> We agree on the principle of “ don’t tell me how many i can carry” [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


There is no such thing as an assault weapon...that is a term dredged up by the media.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> good answer


Three round box magazine...the Savage is on the left, my 1895gs 45-70 on the right. The 375 Ruger cartridge has reportedly taken every large and dangerous game in North America and Africa.

On a side note...I think we had a bear walk by us, heard some shooting in the general area, about fifteen minutes later had something walk just beyond our sight in the brush, and it grunted (I've heard bears grunt before, I know that is what I heard). After an hour or so, my father headed to the house and I took a tour down in those parts...we thought that maybe one was hit and might be piled up down there, but I didn't see anything but squirrels and deer.

Deer season is Saturday, I hope my 10yo daughter can tie into a buck...she uncannily accurate with a rifle.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Up here in the great white north we have hockey so every child learns hand to hand combat. As long as we have our skates handy, we have no need for firearms. Besides, 6 months of the year it's too cold for crime and the other 6 months you'd best be busy chopping wood. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> A few more pictures. Mustang Mike has a few running around his hunting property. This poor fella found himself on the wrong end of a .35Whelen. Not gonna lie, the death moan scared the crap outta me and I waited for my Uncle to track it with me. Wanted a second rifle in the woods with me. I surely didn’t want to get mauled, I’m just a skinny guy and a bite from a Bear sure wouldn’t feel too good....View attachment 775973
> View attachment 775974
> View attachment 775975
> View attachment 775976


Nice man I didn’t get a deer this year now that the middle daughter is playing travel softball like her older sister seems like there is never enough time


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> We're gonna need a video!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I see what you did there Jeff .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> That's what I tell everyone when there's a pellet vrs wood stove debate .
> "I can always burn the kitchen table and chairs if I have to , try that in your pellet stove Lol"


I have a pellet stove here that helps when it gets real cold or we are leaving/coming home after vacation, it eats any pellets you put in there, I call it the 350 chevy of pellet stoves. I've threatened to sharpen the auger so I could just drop splits in there, I think it would take the table and chairs too .


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Totally get it.
> 
> That is not the point.
> 
> The point is. Nobody can tell me how many I WANT to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I said that in my post also. I feel for the folks who cant carry what they want. If a 20 round 9mm and a spare makes you happy have at it. I have a good friend that thinks my setups are not enough. He carries a double stack 45 and 2 spares, to much weight for a daily setup IMO but hes happy with it.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Holy moly mother of! Those tables! Jeff, you are an artisan, and kiwibro too I think, looking forward too seeing a 'beer shot' of yours!


Thanks. I don't really drink but knocked one back to salute Dan's dad. Sanded and oiled table today:


----------



## svk

I didn’t feel right to share photos earlier but since then every local news source in the area has put out an article on this in the last two days. 

Here’s my neighbor’s beautiful hand hewn log home going up in smoke on Sunday. To say it was horrific to watch would be an understatement. 

They are planning to rebuild in the spring.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I didn’t feel right to share photos earlier but since then every local news source in the area has put out an article on this in the last two days.
> 
> Here’s my neighbor’s beautiful hand hewn log home going up in smoke on Sunday. To say it was horrific to watch would be an understatement.
> 
> They are planning to rebuild in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 776002



That would have been heartbreaking for them.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I didn’t feel right to share photos earlier but since then every local news source in the area has put out an article on this in the last two days.
> 
> Here’s my neighbor’s beautiful hand hewn log home going up in smoke on Sunday. To say it was horrific to watch would be an understatement.
> 
> They are planning to rebuild in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 776002


Wow, very sad.


----------



## Cowboy254

steved said:


> Bad day of bear hunting is better than a good day of work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Depends how bad the day was. If the bad day bear hunting involved the bear chowing down on you, I think I'd take the day at work.



MechanicMatt said:


> I’m totally in agreement, SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED
> 
> that said, my protection when I get scared is a coach gun. I don’t know a single person that’s going to argue with 2 12ga barrels pointed at him.....
> 
> but it really irks me that I’m told 10 rounds is max for me in my rifles.... how about a criminal that’s doesn’t comply to the laws comes at me with a 30round Mag, you know how to advance your position in a fire fight? To suppress the enemy by slinging more lead down range to pin them down while you advance or retreat. So I go 10rounds against......
> 
> And Steve, you better not go too leftie on us, in Australia I’m pretty sure your BAR and M1 are no no’s



If 4 guys break into your house at 3am, beat you and your wife up, trash the place, steal all your stuff and drive off with it all in your car, we're allowed to ask them to stop, and that's about it. Ask politely, mind, so you don't offend anyone. 

There's a bit of a problem in parts of Melbourne with African lads who immigrated to the country recently - 'refugees'- (or in some cases are the children of said recent immigrants) doing just that. They get picked up now and then by the cops but then some lefty magistrate lets them off with a warning and the cycle continues, and the hoodlums know it. Only occasionally do they get jail time and at best it might be a few months.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Depends how bad the day was. If the bad day bear hunting involved the bear chowing down on you, I think I'd take the day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> If 4 guys break into your house at 3am, beat your and your wife up, trash the place, steal all your stuff and drive off with it all in your car, we're allowed to ask them to stop, and that's about it. Ask politely, mind, so you don't offend anyone.
> 
> There's a bit of a problem in parts of Melbourne with African lads who immigrated to the country recently - 'refugees'- (or in some cases are the children of said recent immigrants) doing just that. They get picked up now and then by the cops but then some lefty magistrate lets them off with a warning and the cycle continues, and the hoodlums know it. Only occasionally do they get jail time and at best it might be a few months.


Are you guys stihl allowed to own these? Looks like they would put a good knot on the backside of someones noggin.


----------



## KiwiBro

Well, having been arrested a number of times, for various offences, the nightmare niece I mentioned a while back finally threatened someone at the school she hasn't been attending recently, and that was enough for the police to take her in and to get the wheels turning for a mental assessment. So, at least for 12 hours, we all know where she is and what she's doing. What happens after that is anyone's guess. I've given up trying to work out the utterly phucked up way Canada (or perhaps it's just BC) deals with such things. The parents have zero say in this, the 14yo has all the rights. Dr's have declined to asses her mental state recently because she didn't want them to. I mean, c'mon, that in itself is a batshit crazy state of affairs. The rules up there are diabolical. A twisted liberal shitheap of contorted rules that serves only to drag society further toward the abyss.

they'll probably let her check herself out and to go onto lordonly knows what after this


----------



## Cowboy254

That's terrible, Kiwi. Do 14yo's know better than their parents now? Presumably an adult came up with that law. God help her. 

I'm guessing your sibling-and-spouse can't sue the state after the inevitable happens either.  

Those 'liberal' ideas sound so sweet until you have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> Depends how bad the day was. If the bad day bear hunting involved the bear chowing down on you, I think I'd take the day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> If 4 guys break into your house at 3am, beat you and your wife up, trash the place, steal all your stuff and drive off with it all in your car, we're allowed to ask them to stop, and that's about it. Ask politely, mind, so you don't offend anyone.
> 
> There's a bit of a problem in parts of Melbourne with African lads who immigrated to the country recently - 'refugees'- (or in some cases are the children of said recent immigrants) doing just that. They get picked up now and then by the cops but then some lefty magistrate lets them off with a warning and the cycle continues, and the hoodlums know it. Only occasionally do they get jail time and at best it might be a few months.


Kick in the door at 3am here and they'll be bringing the coroner along with the cops. We had some break ins in my area awhile back till someone took a load of buckshot to the chest. No more break ins.


----------



## JustJeff

This is my home defense system. That Jack Russell and Chihuahua cross doesn't look like much but but she can hear a mosquito fart half a mile away and certainly anyone coming up the driveway. If it's friend I have the coffee pot. If it's foe I have my hockey stick and it's game on brother! ... haven't had to use the stick ever but the pot gets lots of use









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I didn’t feel right to share photos earlier but since then every local news source in the area has put out an article on this in the last two days.
> 
> Here’s my neighbor’s beautiful hand hewn log home going up in smoke on Sunday. To say it was horrific to watch would be an understatement.
> 
> They are planning to rebuild in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 776002



How did it happen?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> How did it happen?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Not sure


----------



## MustangMike

It is like the strict gun control laws they have here, especially in the big cities. They will use them to throw the book at someone like me (if I decide to carry where I am not supposed to, like in NYC), but if you are a real thug and use a gun as part of your trade, the first thing they do is dismiss the gun charge, and all the cops complain they bust these guys with guns and they are back out in no time. The world is up side down, and we need some adults to fix it!!!

The criminals have all the rights, the law abiding have none!

And what I would carry is different that what I would defend my house with, and no one should have the right to tell me how many rounds I can defend my house with, especially when there may be more than one bad guy, and they may be wearing bullet proof clothing.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> And what I would carry is different that what I would defend my house with, and no one should have the right to tell me how many rounds I can defend my house with, especially when there may be more than one bad guy, *and they may be wearing bullet resistant clothin*g.


Fixed it for you. Body armor doesn't work so well against high powered hunting rifles so keep one of them in reserve


----------



## svk

We got a hold of some retired body armor once. 

It stopped everything up to 357 mag. 12 gauge buckshot did have some penetration because as the pellets to the inside of the pattern hit, it pulled the fabric layers inward and the outer pellets were able to penetrate.

The first .44 mag round did not penetrate (the second one did) but the first shot BROKE the 2x6 that the vest was attached to. So if you can think of the amount of blunt force that it takes to break a 2x6, imagine receiving that in your chest area even if the bullet did not penetrate. A person would be on the ground at the very least if not dead.


----------



## James Miller

It's not difficult to make a 9mm that will punch through any standard issue body armor. A laith and some reading the infos out there if you want to know.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> We got a hold of some retired body armor once.
> 
> It stopped everything up to 357 mag. 12 gauge buckshot did have some penetration because as the pellets to the inside of the pattern hit, it pulled the fabric layers inward and the outer pellets were able to penetrate.
> 
> The first .44 mag round did not penetrate (the second one did) but the first shot BROKE the 2x6 that the vest was attached to. So if you can think of the amount of blunt force that it takes to break a 2x6, imagine receiving that in your chest area even if the bullet did not penetrate. A person would be on the ground at the very least if not dead.



With nothing, catching a 44 in the chest = dead. At least body armor offers the chance for you to just have a really bad day, and live to see another.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> With nothing, catching a 44 in the chest = dead. At least body armor offers the chance for you to just have a really bad day, and live to see another.


Right but being none of us should be breaking into a house so it isn't needed.


----------



## MustangMike

There are all different levels of body armor. Some of the military stuff will stop some rifle bullets.

A rifle is always better than a handgun (ballistic ally), but sometimes using one is just not practical, and I don't want to shoot my neighbors through my walls.

There is always a trade off. A handgun bullet that will penetrate body armor will likely not stop an enraged person as effectively as other bullet designs.

The reason the military adopted the 45 ACP is because it would stop you even using military FMJ bullets. Things change a lot when you use expanding bullets, and now there are even other choices.


----------



## muddstopper

With the crime wave that has been going on around here the last few years, I have several self defense weapons stashed around the house. I like interchangeable ammo weapons. I have the 44mag pistol as well as the 44mag carbine. I have the glock 17 and the keltec sub 2000. The 22mag AMT, Ruger single six and the marlin bolt action rifle. Then there is the 12ga mossberg pumps, one with short barrel and folding stock and a turkey model. If I need the range, I have several long rifles in various calibers. I keep several guns loaded and plenty of ammo on hand and where I can reach them. Just because I have my feet propped up and watching tv dont mean I cant shoot a crook before they get past the doorway.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> That's terrible, Kiwi. Do 14yo's know better than their parents now? Presumably an adult came up with that law. God help her.
> 
> I'm guessing your sibling-and-spouse can't sue the state after the inevitable happens either.
> 
> Those 'liberal' ideas sound so sweet until you have to deal with the consequences.


Divine intervention might be her only hope at this rate. There's a case to be made that if the parents did know better it wouldn't have come to this but I'd be making the case they are themselves the living consequences of liberal dysfunction. It's just so tragically predictably dysfunctional but it's their normal. I could see this coming years ago, as could everyone else in the family but they simply couldn't be told their liberal BS would end in tears. They simply wouldn't accept they didn't have the rest of the skills and motivation to make liberal parenting work. Without which it's more dumb luck than anything else, if a kid makes it to adulthood well-adjusted.

*edit* news just in, she's been committed for three weeks. Finally, some good news.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> With nothing, catching a 44 in the chest = dead. At least body armor offers the chance for you to just have a really bad day, and live to see another.


I'll take my chances without. Rather go quick then take the chance of dieing slowly cause my insides look like beef stew that just came out of a blender.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no big bears here (think they might be sleeping now). Snowed about 5” here so went out to see where the elk were, found there tracks and started following. I was going pretty slow because I walked up on them going too fast yesterday and scared them off. Got pretty close 
never saw them but could hear them. They went over a big ridge and down the other side. Time to head back for coffee and food, hopefully they will be back tonight. Was nice to see the pickup again 
even though I didn’t go that far (felt further, lol) 
And just so I don’t stray too far off subject....


----------



## farmer steve

Great pics as usual Nate.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We got somewhere between 5-6" of the wettest dayum snow. Been so warm there isn't any frost in the first couple inches of my gravel driveway. Busted 2 shear bolts on rocks before said F this. Hopefully it will freeze hard enough tonight that I can finish one of these next mornings.

Gonna go look at a firewood truck this weekend if it works out. Going a little different route if I get this one. I've seen the truck in Pine City and remember thinking to myself I'd like something like that myself.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> We got somewhere between 5-6" of the wettest dayum snow. Been so warm there isn't any frost in the first couple inches of my gravel driveway. Busted 2 shear bolts on rocks before said F this. Hopefully it will freeze hard enough tonight that I can finish one of these next mornings.
> 
> Gonna go look at a firewood truck this weekend if it works out. Going a little different route if I get this one. I've seen the truck in Pine City and remember thinking to myself I'd like something like that myself.
> 
> View attachment 776102


mines a 79 ford auto 400... guts to crawl and growl working wood but lacks balls trying to move wet snow with out 4x4!!


----------



## chucker

being a dully with heavy biting rubber boots it will slip and slide on a snowball or ice cube spilled from my cold drink! lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea my dually is worthless on snow in 2wd


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> mines a 79 ford auto 400... guts to crawl and growl working wood but lacks balls trying to move wet snow with out 4x4!!


I was thinking some bfg's or something along those lines would help. My tandem trailer is were it would be handy. 3/4 ton will pull it but ya wouldn't want a rookie driving! My luck it'll be sitting on 16.5's and have to buy rims too.


----------



## svk

Hey! 2300 pages!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Great pics as usual Nate.


Thanks Steve!





Ok maybe a few more than 4....
Oh and chainsaw and firewood


----------



## James Miller

chucker said:


> mines a 79 ford auto 400... guts to crawl and growl working wood but lacks balls trying to move wet snow with out 4x4!!


A friend of mine had a 79 with the 400 and 4 speed. Still one of the best trucks I've been around.


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> A friend of mine had a 79 with the 400 and 4 speed. Still one of the best trucks I've been around.


Those are great trucks. Good wood haulers. Friend I used to cut wood with had one with 400 and 4 speed and a pto winch, he would chain back bumper to a tree so he could pull more



That thing was tough!


----------



## Jeffkrib

muddstopper said:


> With the crime wave that has been going on around here the last few years, I have several self defense weapons stashed around the house. I like interchangeable ammo weapons. I have the 44mag pistol as well as the 44mag carbine. I have the glock 17 and the keltec sub 2000. The 22mag AMT, Ruger single six and the marlin bolt action rifle. Then there is the 12ga mossberg pumps, one with short barrel and folding stock and a turkey model. If I need the range, I have several long rifles in various calibers. I keep several guns loaded and plenty of ammo on hand and where I can reach them. Just because I have my feet propped up and watching tv dont mean I cant shoot a crook before they get past the doorway.


Sounds like things are out of control where you are. The thought of an intruder entering my house never even crosses my mind where I live.


----------



## MustangMike

We have 2 Pitbull mixes … I don't even lock my doors!

Hey, just be careful you don't come home facing one of your own loaded guns!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. I don't really drink but knocked one back to salute Dan's dad. Sanded and oiled table today:
> View attachment 776001



Thanks Kiwi !
Nice table !!


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Divine intervention might be her only hope at this rate. There's a case to be made that if the parents did know better it wouldn't have come to this but I'd be making the case they are themselves the living consequences of liberal dysfunction. It's just so tragically predictably dysfunctional but it's their normal. I could see this coming years ago, as could everyone else in the family but they simply couldn't be told their liberal BS would end in tears. They simply wouldn't accept they didn't have the rest of the skills and motivation to make liberal parenting work. Without which it's more dumb luck than anything else, if a kid makes it to adulthood well-adjusted.
> 
> *edit* news just in, she's been committed for three weeks. Finally, some good news.


I can't judge because I know nothing of the people or situation. I do however live in the people's republic of Ontario where the megalopolis of Toronto governs the whole province. Oodles of liberal insanity. My 14 year old daughter is doing her homework at the kitchen table right now. Trying to get her assignment done early so she can play sports. She also has a job. At 14. Mental health aside, I'd like to think that good parenting plays a huge role. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Logger nate said:


> Those are great trucks. Good wood haulers. Friend I used to cut wood with had one with 400 and 4 speed and a pto winch, he would chain back bumper to a tree so he could pull more
> View attachment 776137
> View attachment 776138
> 
> That thing was tough!



I had a 78 F250 high boy with the 400. Never was my favorite engine but it was a cool truck. Eventually converted it to manual steering because it was cheaper than buying the 1 long steering arm just to replace the tie rod end.

One of my favs was a 73 F-250 390 4spd. It was a pulling MoFo!

This flatbed has a sposed low mile 460 auto C6 I Spose. AMX if lucky? Only AMX I had didn't hold up long but it was special lol!

I like the old 429/460 engines. Pretty easy to find torque! Best I have had was a mercury with the 460 cruiser version police interceptor. Wasn't extremely fast in the 76 grand marques (weighed about the same as a suburban) but it embarassed a few anemic Camaro's and Monte Carlos.


----------



## chucker

JustJeff said:


> I can't judge because I know nothing of the people or situation. I do however live in the people's republic of Ontario where the megalopolis of Toronto governs the whole province. Oodles of liberal insanity. My 14 year old daughter is doing her homework at the kitchen table right now. Trying to get her assignment done early so she can play sports. She also has a job. At 14. Mental health aside, I'd like to think that good parenting plays a huge role.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


cant put the young ones in the real world at 40 we were told as we hit the door for school everyday and work after school and grad.! teach them young that nothing is free or inexpensive! there's a price on everything. good on you for setting your household right! teach them young and they will respect them selves with dignity of life!


----------



## steved

muddstopper said:


> With the crime wave that has been going on around here the last few years, I have several self defense weapons stashed around the house. I like interchangeable ammo weapons. I have the 44mag pistol as well as the 44mag carbine. I have the glock 17 and the keltec sub 2000. The 22mag AMT, Ruger single six and the marlin bolt action rifle. Then there is the 12ga mossberg pumps, one with short barrel and folding stock and a turkey model. If I need the range, I have several long rifles in various calibers. I keep several guns loaded and plenty of ammo on hand and where I can reach them. Just because I have my feet propped up and watching tv dont mean I cant shoot a crook before they get past the doorway.


I live north of Reading, it's a war zone in the city. There are shootings caused by road rage, home invasions, and the like...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

JustJeff said:


> I can't judge because I know nothing of the people or situation. I do however live in the people's republic of Ontario where the megalopolis of Toronto governs the whole province. Oodles of liberal insanity. My 14 year old daughter is doing her homework at the kitchen table right now. Trying to get her assignment done early so she can play sports. She also has a job. At 14. Mental health aside, I'd like to think that good parenting plays a huge role.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Not even good parenting, but rather responsible parenting...just being their as a parent.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I love those late 70's fords. I've never owned one and likely won't. Had a 74 Bronco and regret letting it go. 302, lockers on both difs, dual tanks. A real fun truck that got lots of compliments. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

sixonetonoffun said:


> I had a 78 F250 high boy with the 400. Never was my favorite engine but it was a cool truck. Eventually converted it to manual steering because it was cheaper than buying the 1 long steering arm just to replace the tie rod end.
> 
> One of my favs was a 73 F-250 390 4spd. It was a pulling MoFo!
> 
> This flatbed has a sposed low mile 460 auto C6 I Spose. AMX if lucky? Only AMX I had didn't hold up long but it was special lol!
> 
> I like the old 429/460 engines. Pretty easy to find torque! Best I have had was a mercury with the 460 cruiser version police interceptor. Wasn't extremely fast in the 76 grand marques (weighed about the same as a suburban) but it embarassed a few anemic Camaro's and Monte Carlos.


I have a 460/C6 in my van that I use as a woodshed. If anybody needs one of those sets let me know.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> I can't judge because I know nothing of the people or situation. I do however live in the people's republic of Ontario where the megalopolis of Toronto governs the whole province. Oodles of liberal insanity. My 14 year old daughter is doing her homework at the kitchen table right now. Trying to get her assignment done early so she can play sports. She also has a job. At 14. Mental health aside, I'd like to think that good parenting plays a huge role.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dang Nate!!! That thing is awesome!!!!!

I keep all but one of my firearms locked up due to the fear of coming home and finding them missing. Wife and kids know the “intruder routine”. Pray to God they never have to execute it. Sure they’d never be right in the head again.....

Hope each of you fellas have a Great Thanksgiving and remember everything we are thankful for. I often make my kids watch this infomercials with the kids picking through garbage to remind them just how good we have it in a first world country. Just cause they live well doesn’t mean they can’t be humble. 
Have a great day tomorrow with your families fellas!!


----------



## chucker

MechanicMatt said:


> Dang Nate!!! That thing is awesome!!!!!
> 
> I keep all but one of my firearms locked up due to the fear of coming home and finding them missing. Wife and kids know the “intruder routine”. Pray to God they never have to execute it. Sure they’d never be right in the head again.....
> 
> Hope each of you fellas have a Great Thanksgiving and remember everything we are thankful for. I often make my kids watch this infomercials with the kids picking through garbage to remind them just how good we have it in a first world country. Just cause they live well doesn’t mean they can’t be humble.
> Have a great day tomorrow with your families fellas!!


everyone should have "humble pie " as a national dish!! I will have two slices "PLEASE" and "THANK YOU"!


----------



## Logger nate

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Took the Grandsons to see Ford/Ferrari today. Good flick, but they leave a lot out. On NETFLIX, they have some more detailed (and accurate) stories about Shelby and the Ford/Ferrari saga.

I found it interesting they focused so much on keeping the RPMs (of the 427/7 Liter) within 7,000 RPM, I used to shift all my FE big blocks at 6,800 RPM. (I had 390s, a 428 and 427).

Remember, there was no synthetic oil back then, a 24 hour race was a huge endurance feat.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> Took the Grandsons to see Ford/Ferrari today. Good flick, but they leave a lot out. On NETFLIX, they have some more detailed (and accurate) stories about Shelby and the Ford/Ferrari saga.
> 
> I found it interesting they focused so much on keeping the RPMs (of the 427/7 Liter) within 7,000 RPM, I used to shift all my FE big blocks at 6,800 RPM. (I had 390s, a 428 and 427).
> 
> Remember, there was no synthetic oil back then, a 24 hour race was a huge endurance feat.


That was a* LONG* time ago Mike.  Most of these young guys can't remember that.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Thanksgiving scroungers. Have a good one.


----------



## al-k




----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Remember to use the proper tools for the job, and chainsaw is not the proper tool for carving the turkey.


----------



## James Miller

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## svk

Happy thanksgiving! 

Just watching breakfast at the bird buffet. Grabbing to go dinner later from the community turkey dinner then tonight my wife is cooking a prime rib


----------



## panolo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Philbert

Most interesting 'Black Friday' ad I have seen (at the store where 'You Save BIG Money!':




https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/chainsaws/cs16i/967701001/

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Most interesting 'Black Friday'ad I have seen (at the store where 'You Save BIG Money!':
> 
> View attachment 776372
> 
> 
> Philbert


Also weird being jonsered supposedly folded


----------



## husqvarna257

Happy Thanksgiving to all.
I am cooking a 25 lb tom I processed 2 days ago. Got the birds in August so they are not too big. One year I had a 34 lb tom that almost did not fit in the oven.
Ran the splitter yesterday with some Star tron and Sea foam to winterize it. Couldn't remember if the gas in it was treated or not. I'm sure it was but why chance it.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Also weird being jonsered supposedly folded



Is this like Craftsman tools? Using the name we know to sell us on it?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Also weird being jonsered supposedly folded





husqvarna257 said:


> Is this like Craftsman tools? Using the name we know to sell us on it?



'Jonsered' brand name has been use continuously but in different markets. ****I assume that this is essentially a Husqvarna cordless chainsaw at a very attractive price for anyone interested in trying one out. **** If I did not already own a battery chainsaw, I would be very interested.

_****EDIT: I thought this was a Husqvarna in a different color, but someone pointed out that it is 58 Volts not 36 Volts. Lookis like a new line?
https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/chainsaws/cs16i/967701001/_

Happy Thanksgiving!

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> That was a* LONG* time ago Mike.  Most of these young guys can't remember that.



You haven't tried my wife's turkey!!!


----------



## U&A

Saw some black locust on the side of the road at state land on the way to thanksgiving gathering. Broke away for a bit with the wifes new ranger to test out the payload. I love this little truck!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

My first Turkey......

followed a YouTube video


----------



## Ryan A

Happy Thanksgiving all! 

I’ve been gone a bit, life gets busy at times.
Currently at the in-laws in Lower Slower Delaware. Whats causing these holes in their Bradford Pear trees? Holes look like they were drilled by a hand drill. Are the trees toast?


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 776409
> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> I’ve been gone a bit, life gets busy at times.
> Currently at the in-laws in Lower Slower Delaware. Whats causing these holes in their Bradford Pear trees? Holes look like they were drilled by a hand drill. Are the trees toast?


Sap sucker. 

Sometimes it will kill the tree, others are riddled with holes and maintain good health.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> Sap sucker.
> 
> Sometimes it will kill the tree, others are riddled with holes and maintain good health.



All six trees that line their driveway look like this. Hope they survive.


----------



## Edwad

farmer steve said:


> Happy Thanksgiving scroungers. Have a good one.


Happy Thanksgiving Steve


----------



## farmer steve

Edwad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Steve


Hope you have a good one Mike. Bought a 261 from the guy you got the 241's from. He took off my commission from that sale and I got a good deal.


----------



## Edwad

farmer steve said:


> Hope you have a good one Mike. Bought a 261 from the guy you got the 241's from. He took off my commission from that sale and I got a good deal.


That's really good news Steve. Glad to hear that!


----------



## James Miller

Thanksgiving freebie. Wifes uncle said if I can get it to run right I can keep it. Nothing special but free is free.


----------



## MechanicMatt

With a good chain, they are decent saws for the price. (Even when new). I own one, I think it’s at one of my brother in-laws


----------



## Edwad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 776414
> Thanksgiving freebie. Wifes uncle said if I can get it to run right I can keep it. Nothing special but free is free.


That looks pretty nice James. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 776414
> Thanksgiving freebie. Wifes uncle said if I can get it to run right I can keep it. Nothing special but free is free.


De-cat, muffler mod, tune and cut wood!


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> '_****EDIT: I thought this was a Husqvarna in a different color, but someone pointed out that it is 58 Volts not 36 Volts. Lookis like a new line?
> https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/chainsaws/cs16i/967701001/_



On further investigation . . . it looks like it also may be a companion to the Poulan Pro 58V line (also by Husqvarna, but much uglier):
https://www.poulanpro.com/us/products/chainsaws/prcs16i/967701101/




(Still have a happy Thanksgiving!)

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Edwad said:


> That looks pretty nice James. Happy Thanksgiving.


Thank you sir. How have you been.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> De-cat, muffler mod, tune and cut wood!


Are they strato saws?


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Are they strato saws?


Yes


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Are they strato saws?


Yes, it's strato.

Get a carb kit for it and bring it over. I'll help you do the same MM that I did on mine. They are better than the German or Swedish fan boiz give them credit for.


----------



## Edwad

James Miller said:


> Thank you sir. How have you been.


Doing well James. Keeping busy.


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yes, it's strato.
> 
> Get a carb kit for it and bring it over. I'll help you do the same MM that I did on mine. They are better than the German or Swedish fan boiz give them credit for.



Can I use this. I've had it for awhile and never even been out of the box.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 776420
> Can I use this. I've had it for awhile and never even been out of the box.


The dremel tool or the Little Mermaid blanket? 

Yes, a dremel tool with a cutting wheel would do a nicer job than an angle grinder.


----------



## abbott295

First off. Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Dancan , sorry about your dad.

And then looking for some advice on a few things at a pawn shop. A Husqvarna 555xp, asking price $400; a Shindaiwa 350, priced at $150; and a Polaris Sportsman 850, priced at $7500. 

They all looked clean. I see there are two versions of the 555; I don't know the manufacture date on this. And I forget what year he said the Polaris was; might have been 2014 to 2016. Selling for a family member, only 46 hours on it. And it is orange and black.

I don't need any of these, so I won't feel bad if you talk me out of them, but if there is a screaming bargain there, I could take advantage of it.

Thanks, abbott295


----------



## MechanicMatt

Life’s short, buy them all and enjoy yourself....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Buy the Polaris if they throw in the 555?


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Buy the 555 if they throw in the Polaris?


FIXED Six.


----------



## farmer steve

Hope this wasn't any of you guys.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you guys.



Makes it easier to load.


----------



## Cowboy254

They don't make 'em like they used to...

however, kudos for being a greedy scrounger.


----------



## Cowboy254

Loopy situation here. You can see the nearest of the bushfires near us, mebbe 10km down the road. Only ticking over, not raging ATM. But at the same time we are expecting snow on the hills for the next four days starting tomorrow arvo. But there may not be enough precipitation to put out the fires so after it snows on them, they'll continue heading our way.


----------



## 67L36Driver

turnkey4099 said:


> Makes it easier to load.



I see that all too frequently on eye 29 between Platte City and St. Joseph.

Logs or old tractors for loads mostly. 

Twenty year old maypops didn’t cut the mustard.

And, when they did make it to the veneer mill in Joetown they would be sent packing with their yard trees. [emoji2960]


----------



## MustangMike

Been very windy here the last couple of days, glad we are not in a fire zone, cause you would never be able to stop it with these winds!

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Been very windy here the last couple of days, glad we are not in a fire zone, cause you would never be able to stop it with these winds!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.


It’s going to keep coming too Mike. Been super windy almost every day for the last three weeks. 

I guess we were blessed because there was a south wind on Sunday when my neighbors house went up as it blew the debris out onto the lake rather than at my house.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We get a break until 8pm. I went out early and cleaned out the driveway with the tractor n bucket. Ready for the next round but going to look at that F-350 later. Had to order oil filters for the tractor they should be in today. Ordered Wednesday.

Hope so because I dropped the oil out of it yesterday while it was warm yet. Thought I had 1 left for it and I did but it's been sitting around so long in the box sealed in plastic wrap that the screen inside rusted out.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like after a few warm days it is going to be cold again here. For the next week plus the high temp will not get out of the 30s!


----------



## svk

We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow through Sunday. Anywhere from 3-18 inches predicted but the worst of it looks to hit central MN. They can have it LOL. 

Looks like I’ll need to break out the plow as my neighbor who lost his house usually did the neighbors place as well as the road.


----------



## svk

Edit. They say that the radius around Duluth to Silver Bay to Bayfield WI is supposed to get 22”. Good luck lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow through Sunday. Anywhere from 3-18 inches predicted but the worst of it looks to hit central MN. They can have it LOL.
> 
> Looks like I’ll need to break out the plow as my neighbor who lost his house usually did the neighbors place as well as the road.


Some of us are hoping it stays in west central. At least this east central guys got hope.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Some of us are hoping it stays in west central. At least this east central guys got hope.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Some of us are hoping it stays in west central. At least this east central guys got hope.


What town are you closest to? We should grab a cup of coffee or a beer sometime when I’m headed to the cities.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Pecan pie! The best there is. No argument will ever sway me.



and of course, you are right pan... each bite so tasty... deli - ishish! one bite and begs you, implores you, requires you... to take another.

same when piece in front of you gone, too! lol

hope everyone had a swell Thanksgiving Day and dinner... family and friends. this lil guy was waiting for some TGD scraps... a sweet lil Elkhound pup... I mean... awaiting... they actually live to _await_ next meal or treat... lol... none coming and he just fell asleep...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> In NY, you are generally not allowed to hunt Bear with dogs or with bait, *so getting one is usually just "happenstance".*
> 
> You rarely see them, unless you take your wife up to go Mtn Bike riding, then a large one runs right in front of your vehicle, down your driveway, making her terrified to get out of the car and ride the bike. Only convinced her it was safe when I showed her I had the 40 Glock with me!



and when one gets you, happenstance! yikes...  neighbor got in middle of two of its rescue dogs fighting. one bit, punctured wounds to leg. ouch! reminded me of that bear pix... dining on man's lower leg. not pretty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Amen! *I spent several years in Texas and that was on the top of the shopping list every week.* I really miss it up here in east Washington. Found one last week!!



wow! a pecan pie weekly... omg.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Been very windy here* the last couple of days, glad we are not in a fire zone, cause you would never be able to stop it with these winds! Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.



here, too! pine needles used to be in trees. now all over my lawn.  what once was green is now tannish brown. work ahead! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> View attachment 776481



it may be a bit tuff down here in mid August afternoons... but one thing for sure... we don't get 22" of snow! but I can remember up Pac NW... driving in 12-14" white stuff... chains then a must!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Took the Grandsons to see Ford/Ferrari today. Good flick, but they leave a lot out. On NETFLIX, they have some more detailed (and accurate) stories about Shelby and the Ford/Ferrari saga. *I found it interesting they focused so much on keeping the RPMs (of the 427/7 Liter) within 7,000 RPM*, I used to shift all my FE big blocks at 6,800 RPM. (I had 390s, a 428 and 427). Remember, there was no synthetic oil back then, a 24 hour race was a huge endurance feat.



I only built one BB I would take to 7 grand. a reacher motor, all the right goodies and low gears and a light car... under 2,000 #s.

that beast  would hit 7 G's at will... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Happy thanksgiving!* Just watching breakfast at the bird buffet. Grabbing to go dinner later from the community turkey dinner then tonight my wife is cooking a prime rib View attachment 776260



nice pix! frozen lake makes it, imo. I am sure also... all that chow made it, too! the day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all. *I am cooking a 25 lb tom I processed 2 days ago*. Got the birds in August so they are not too big. One year I had a 34 lb tom that almost did not fit in the oven. Ran the splitter yesterday with some Star tron and Sea foam to winterize it. Couldn't remember if the gas in it was treated or not. I'm sure it was but why chance it.



yesterday, as I was prepping my 13# bird... I thought about a 22#'r... remember doing one few years back. big bird! 34 #'s wow... chow for a year! lol. or a big gathering... took rest of bird apart and made a pot of turkey soup.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> You haven't tried my wife's turkey!!!



I bet it was good!  ours moist and perfect. stuffing too. all inside. lots onions n celery... plenty for rest of the week!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> My first Turkey...... followed a YouTube video



looks like a ! you got the color right!!  we do our's in turkey oven bag... take it out, let it rest some and then... I  it up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve! View attachment 776123
> Ok maybe a few more than 4.... Oh and chainsaw and firewood


----------



## svk

Have you guys tried roasting the bird breast side down? I’ve heard that’s the best way. 

I haven’t done a whole bird but did a partial bird that had just had stuffed cavity and breasts and it was awesome. Ironically it took longer to get the stuffing to temp than it did for the breasts meat.


----------



## Philbert

I roast breast down, and 'stuffing' on the side. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Then technically that’s “dressing”


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'm getting good at dressing chains


----------



## MustangMike

They are predicting snow all day Sunday + Monday, with high temps for both days right at freezing.

Already have the Blizzacks on the F-150 and the Mustang, guess it is time to put the plow on the ATV.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> They are predicting snow all day Sunday + Monday, with high temps for both days right at freezing.
> 
> Already have the Blizzacks on the F-150 and the Mustang, guess it is time to put the plow on the ATV.



^^ Ding ding ding .... 3rd season Blizzaks on rims I'm throwing on wifey's car tomorrow. F-150 has AT's with loads of tread. Positioning ATV for fast hitch to plow. Wood stove running 24/7.

Bring it on - Let winter begin!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ughhhhhh I hate the snow!!


----------



## LondonNeil

breast down means thw fat runs down to it and it is kept moist. if breast up, baste properly and regularly


----------



## hamish

MechanicMatt said:


> Ughhhhhh I hate the snow!!


No bugs man whats the problem? Trust me youd much rather see the women in town round here in snowsuits than bikinis


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Then technically that’s “dressing”


Me and the boss have had that argument a few times. We always called it filling growing up. She's from the Midwest and calls it dressing. I just want some smothered in gravy.


----------



## MountainHigh

hamish said:


> No bugs man whats the problem? Trust me youd much rather see the women in town round here in snowsuits than bikinis



 out west, that's what we tell all the potential tourists


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Me and the boss have had that argument a few times. We always called it filling growing up. She's from the Midwest and calls it dressing. I just want some smothered in gravy.


Interesting. 

Stuffing goes in the bird. Dressing is cooked in a separate pan. 

As long as there’s lots of butter, celery, and giblets in it, I’ll eat it all. Lol.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Stuffing goes in the bird. Dressing is cooked in a separate pan.
> 
> As long as there’s lots of butter, celery, and giblets in it, I’ll eat it all. Lol.


Giblets are for the cats!! 
We put some in the bird and some in a pan.


----------



## U&A

2nd load from a black locust tree that fell on the road from the big winds we had. It was state land and the county came and moved it to the road side. So i helped out and got it out of the ditch. Not sure if that was legal. Michigan used to require a permit to get fallen trees of state land....

i need some stake pocket walls for this thing. Maybe just the hight of one 2x12 tall.


----------



## MountainHigh

farmer steve said:


> Giblets are for the cats!!
> We put some in the bird and some in a pan.



*Turkey Liver Pâté!* - The dogs have to get in line behind me


----------



## MustangMike

Turkey is OK, but I had Venison Backstrap (rare) for dinner tonight … now that is REAL FOOD!!!

Grilled of course … but I cheated and used the propane gas grill … it taste a little better when I do it upstate over Black Cherry … but the wife prefers the gas!

It is Very Good either way, and this year I have two sets of backstrap to consume!!!


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Then technically that’s “dressing”



Bingo!

Dressing is made outside the turkey in a pan or dish and STUFFING is STUFFED in the turkey. 

Same thing. Different name. Thats English language for ya[emoji38]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The F-350 was more of a project than advertised.
Intake leak
No oil dipstick so assume antifreeze in oil pan
Bad tie rod end the long one that runs big money or gets turned and threaded on a large to enable a short one to be used.
Rust was not horrible but more than would be expected when 46k was advertised.

Some gal bought it while we were there. Wanted to haul some stuff and flip it. I thought this trucks probably gonna flip you!

No hurry.



svk said:


> What town are you closest to? We should grab a cup of coffee or a beer sometime when I’m headed to the cities.


Keep me in mind. Am between Grandy and Cambridge. Used be about 1/2 way but Cambridge is creeping in on me.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> The F-350 was more of a project than advertised.
> Intake leak
> No oil dipstick so assume antifreeze in oil pan
> Bad tie rod end the long one that runs big money or gets turned and threaded on a large to enable a short one to be used.
> Rust was not horrible but more than would be expected when 46k was advertised.
> 
> Some gal bought it while we were there. Wanted to haul some stuff and flip it. I thought this trucks probably gonna flip you!
> 
> No hurry.
> 
> 
> Keep me in mind. Am between Grandy and Cambridge. Used be about 1/2 way but Cambridge is creeping in on me.


Maybe we could grab BBQ in North Branch sometime?


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Turkey is OK, but I had Venison Backstrap (rare) for dinner tonight … now that is REAL FOOD!!!
> 
> Grilled of course … but I cheated and used the propane gas grill … it taste a little better when I do it upstate over Black Cherry … but the wife prefers the gas!
> 
> It is Very Good either way, and this year I have two sets of backstrap to consume!!!



Turkey is MUCH better smoked. You will never think of it the same again. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MountainHigh

MechanicMatt said:


> Ughhhhhh I hate the snow!!



and it looks like big snow forecast heading for NY if I read it correctly.


----------



## MountainHigh

MustangMike said:


> Turkey is OK, but I had Venison Backstrap (rare) for dinner tonight … now that is REAL FOOD!!!
> 
> Grilled of course … but I cheated and used the propane gas grill … it taste a little better when I do it upstate over Black Cherry … but the wife prefers the gas!
> 
> It is Very Good either way, and this year I have two sets of backstrap to consume!!!



Sounds fantastic! I'll be right over


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Dressing is made outside the turkey in a pan or dish and STUFFING is STUFFED in the turkey.
> 
> Same thing. Different name. Thats English language for ya[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I thought dressing was the stuff you put on the green stuff, and stuffing was the nasty stuff inside the dry bird .
The best turkey I've made I pulled and mixed with a ton of BBQ sauce, everyone was quite pleased . The other way I liked it was deep-fried, very moist .

Nice loads of locusts.


----------



## MNGuns

Buddy of mine pointed me to a pair of elm that were dropped today. Timing wasn't great as it was after lunch when I got the call and it is suppose to snow a lot...maybe...tonight. Had to get it done. Phone call later another buddy of mine was on the way. Three dump loads later and it was gone.


----------



## U&A

MNGuns said:


> Buddy of mine pointed me to a pair of elm that were dropped today. Timing wasn't great as it was after lunch when I got the call and it is suppose to snow a lot...maybe...tonight. Had to get it done. Phone call later another buddy of mine was on the way. Three dump loads later and it was gone.
> 
> View attachment 776598
> View attachment 776599



Necessity is king!

AWSOME scrounge !!!

How many cord you think?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> Buddy of mine pointed me to a pair of elm that were dropped today. Timing wasn't great as it was after lunch when I got the call and it is suppose to snow a lot...maybe...tonight. Had to get it done. Phone call later another buddy of mine was on the way. Three dump loads later and it was gone.
> 
> View attachment 776598
> View attachment 776599


That was a nice scrounge, and you'll be able to split it this winter, which makes it a little better than summer(maybe) lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That was a nice scrounge, and you'll be able to split it this winter, which makes it a little better than summer(maybe) lol.



WAY BETTER THAN SUMMER!!

Ill take frigid cold and snow over them nasty mosquitoes and sweating my ass off in 80-90 degree ANY day. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MNGuns

chipper1 said:


> That was a nice scrounge, and you'll be able to split it this winter, which makes it a little better than summer(maybe) lol.



It'll go right to the boiler wood pile. Big stuff will get opened up but thats the extent of it


----------



## MNGuns

U&A said:


> WAY BETTER THAN SUMMER!!
> 
> Ill take frigid cold and snow over them nasty mosquitoes and sweating my ass off in 80-90 degree ANY day.
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





Unfortunately my firewood addiction has me cut n split year round. I'll sweat n freeze both. Aint much good at anything else.


----------



## MNGuns

U&A said:


> Necessity is king!
> 
> AWSOME scrounge !!!
> 
> How many cord you think?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Three or so I figure.


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> It'll go right to the boiler wood pile. Big stuff will get opened up but thats the extent of it


That works, that stuff can stink to split, but it burns well .
I have some I may process this winter.


----------



## svk

Well I made it in and out of the hunting cabin without getting stuck. Didn’t have a chance to cut any wood as the day got away from me. May try to do that Sunday.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Turkey is MUCH better smoked. You will never think of it the same again.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I tried smoking it but couldn't keep it lit.


----------



## farmer steve

Went to look at this free ash tree i found on marketplace. One of the biggest i have seen. I didn't think it looked that big in the pic. I didn't get a chance to cut any because I got another market place call for a free cord already cut/split. Guy said come now !!. Here is the ash tree.


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> Went to look at this free ash tree i found on marketplace. One of the biggest i have seen. I didn't think it looked that big in the pic. I didn't get a chance to cut any because I got another market place call for a free cord already cut/split. Guy said come now !!. Here is the ash tree.
> View attachment 776624



Nice scrounge FS. Around me people would be like $225 you cut you haul like they are doing you a favor selling you the wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just waiting for the sun to come up!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Just waiting for the sun to come up!!!View attachment 776629


Same her Matt. 32*


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cold here too


----------



## nomad_archer

Sun's up here. First parking lot a valley over had 50 trucks parked there. I went to the next valley and there is two of us. I'd rather see nothing than having guys setup on top of me.


----------



## U&A

nomad_archer said:


> Sun's up here. First parking lot a valley over had 50 trucks parked there. I went to the next valley and there is two of us. I'd rather see nothing than having guys setup on top of me.



Opening day for ya?

State land hunting is rough. You got friends with property?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

Opening day, an hour in and we've heard four shots....





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Opening day for ya?
> 
> State land hunting is rough. You got friends with property?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM


We'll tie one up for him next week when he comes over. I think he's 4 for 4 when he comes over.


----------



## JustJeff

A friend got one of these propane oil less turkey fryers. I don't know about "fryer" it's infrared heat. Anyway, it works great. We cooked a delicious turkey in it while camping.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck to you Matt, Steve, NA and anyone else who is out there.

I'm still in disbelief that I scored two 2.5 yr old bucks in the same year … first time I've ever been able to do that!

I only went out 4 times. Once with the bow, twice with the Cross Bow and once with the Rifle. There have been other years when I have been out dozens of times and come home empty, so I really appreciate my good fortune this year.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Good luck to you Matt, Steve, NA and anyone else who is out there.
> 
> I'm still in disbelief that I scored two 2.5 yr old bucks in the same year … first time I've ever been able to do that!
> 
> I only went out 4 times. Once with the bow, twice with the Cross Bow and once with the Rifle. There have been other years when I have been out dozens of times and come home empty, so I really appreciate my good fortune this year.


Good luck to you as well...this happened at 10am...50 yards, my old .30-06, she is 10 years old...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Good luck to you as well...this happened at 10am...50 yards, my old .30-06, she is 10 years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very well done!


----------



## abbott295

I knew I would get good advice from you guys, but I can't get back to that pawn shop until Thursday. Everything could be gone by then. 

I am smoking the leftover turkey as we speak. Hope it picks up some flavor.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Awesome Buck!!

gonna have some fresh bird, not that store bought stuff for lunch


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mustang Mike, I don’t think this little tree is gonna give the Stihls too much trouble


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats on the Grouse Matt, I've been wanting to get one of them!

That looks like some easy fire wood for next year, no skidding necessary!


----------



## svk

Is that by your home or are you at Mike’s cabin?


----------



## James Miller

hamish said:


> No bugs man whats the problem? Trust me youd much rather see the women in town round here in snowsuits than bikinis


I'm a little behind but this made me laugh hard enough the wife ask what's so funny.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Went to look at this free ash tree i found on marketplace. One of the biggest i have seen. I didn't think it looked that big in the pic. I didn't get a chance to cut any because I got another market place call for a free cord already cut/split. Guy said come now !!. Here is the ash tree.
> View attachment 776624


Need a hand? Haven't run anything but the little 355 for a long time.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Is that by your home or are you at Mike’s cabin?



He is up at my cabin.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> A friend got one of these propane oil less turkey fryers.


I worked with a guy who had a couple of electric turkey fryers (used oil) that he loved. Used indoors. Very little mess. 

I just bought a small, cheap, air fryer on 'Black Friday' to play with. 

Philbert


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Well I made it in and out of the hunting cabin without getting stuck. Didn’t have a chance to cut any wood as the day got away from me. May try to do that Sunday.



Didn’t get stuck because of mud or snow? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MNGuns said:


> Unfortunately my firewood addiction has me cut n split year round. I'll sweat n freeze both. Aint much good at anything else.



Im in the same boat. But i enjoying it in the winter more. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Didn’t get stuck because of mud or snow?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Snow. Got about a foot of it last week and have several significant hills to navigate.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thermometer on the side of the house says 50° the local airport is reporting 34°. Truth probably split the difference. Still white stuff coming down.

Finished the oil change on the tractor. Put chains on one side then came in for coffee. 

Decided to brown a beef roast while I was in. Browned it in bacon grease from yesterday's breakfast on the wood stove. Then put it in the roasting pan back on the wood stove. Diced an onion and cut some carrots. Went back out put the other chain on and topped off the gas and hydrualic oil. Should be good to go when this weather passes. Maybe noon tomorrow?

Don't care. Cancelled out on a cookie exchange tomorrow. Maybe revisit that next weekend? I likes me some cookies! Well who doesn't?

Blew out the path to the wood shed filled the wood box. It just doesn't get much better. Time to eat!


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a couple wheelbarrow loads of balsam from behind the garage. It doesn’t last long but it’s dry.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Thermometer on the side of the house says 50° the local airport is reporting 34°. Truth probably split the difference. Still white stuff coming down.
> 
> Finished the oil change on the tractor. Put chains on one side then came in for coffee.
> 
> Decided to brown a beef roast while I was in. Browned it in bacon grease from yesterday's breakfast on the wood stove. Then put it in the roasting pan back on the wood stove. Diced an onion and cut some carrots. Went back out put the other chain on and topped off the gas and hydrualic oil. Should be good to go when this weather passes. Maybe noon tomorrow?
> 
> Don't care. Cancelled out on a cookie exchange tomorrow. Maybe revisit that next weekend? I likes me some cookies! Well who doesn't?
> 
> Blew out the path to the wood shed filled the wood box. It just doesn't get much better. Time to eat!


We had snow and sleet mix that started around noon. It’s only lightly snowing now and we have at most 1/4 inch of it.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Thermometer on the side of the house says 50° the local airport is reporting 34°. Truth probably split the difference. Still white stuff coming down.
> 
> Finished the oil change on the tractor. Put chains on one side then came in for coffee.
> 
> Decided to brown a beef roast while I was in. Browned it in bacon grease from yesterday's breakfast on the wood stove. Then put it in the roasting pan back on the wood stove. Diced an onion and cut some carrots. Went back out put the other chain on and topped off the gas and hydrualic oil. Should be good to go when this weather passes. Maybe noon tomorrow?
> 
> Don't care. Cancelled out on a cookie exchange tomorrow. Maybe revisit that next weekend? I likes me some cookies! Well who doesn't?
> 
> Blew out the path to the wood shed filled the wood box. It just doesn't get much better. Time to eat!


! "SIX" … you really should just hush! especially if there is not enough to go around ? next time make a "BiGGeR ROAST". pray for the white fluff! lol oh theres 6" fresh today...


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Scrounged up a couple wheelbarrow loads of balsam from behind the garage. It doesn’t last long but it’s dry.
> 
> View attachment 776702


WHY is there snow in that wood? Where's the blue tarp?


----------



## farmer steve

chucker said:


> ! "SIX" … you really should just hush! especially if there is not enough to go around ? next time make a "BiGGeR ROAST". pray for the white fluff! lol oh theres 6" fresh today...


Send snow! Deer seaon just started here.


----------



## chucker

? oop's wrong post steve ! I am sorry...?
happy holidays! and maybe we should eat most of six's roast over coffee! lol


----------



## chucker

farmer steve said:


> Send snow! Deer seaon just started here.


you can have all we get over 12" farmer steve…


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> WHY is there snow in that wood? Where's the blue tarp?


This was cut in the woods on Thanksgiving


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Scrounged up a couple wheelbarrow loads of balsam from behind the garage. It doesn’t last long but it’s dry.
> 
> View attachment 776702


lol ?I think I might need a semi load of mixed "balsam fir" and "dancan spruce" for them chilly mornings coming soon. lol


----------



## husqvarna257

Took down the 10-20 car port canvas today and covered the wood with a tarp. We are looking at a 2-3 day winter event, mix of snow and sleet, I figured this might take the car port canvas down and rip it. better safe than sorry. Tonight is in the low teens so it's a good excuse to toss some lunkers on the OWB.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Congrats on the Grouse Matt, I've been wanting to get one of them!
> 
> That looks like some easy fire wood for next year, no skidding necessary!



I was aiming at the head and hit the neck. Flipped it over for a pretty picture. The 6.5 first kill. If I had my shotgun instead of a rifle I bet I’d have more. I hit the mother load and had five flush. This was after getting this guy. Almost makes me want to make a trip just for the birds.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Must have seen 8 total today


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Send snow! Deer seaon just started here.


Everyone remember this. It will be the only time you hear Steve ask for snow.


----------



## James Miller

Picked up my brothers Christmas gift today. Needs a few bits and pieces but its clean and P/C are perfect.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, I figure I walked dang near 10 miles today. Made a round trip high and low all around the mountain. They have EVERY nice tree on “Tompkins Reality” that’s decent marked for timber. Next year that property is gonna look a LOT different. As you guys can see, we get some nice views up there. Took the selfie for one of my employees when the texted me asking if I was going in to work today.


----------



## svk

Very nice view!


----------



## svk

About to turn in. Much of the state to the south of us have a lot of snow coupled with heavy winds. We have wind but not much snow so far. Fine by me.


----------



## MustangMike

That is the Rte 10 bridge crossing the Cannonsville Reservoir. The Reservoir wraps around the mountain and you can see it from both sides of my property.

My property is at 2,200 feet, the reservoir is about 1,000 feet. It gravity feeds through the Catskill Aqueduct almost 100 miles to NYC.

The Cannonsville is the last reservoir in the NYC system, and at the time it was completed (just after the turn of the century) it was the longest aqueduct in the word.


----------



## MustangMike

I would like to get up there to do some grouse hunting, that is my favorite small game! Hard to get, never farm raised, and good eating!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That is the Rte 10 bridge crossing the Cannonsville Reservoir. The Reservoir wraps around the mountain and you can see it from both sides of my property.
> 
> My property is at 2,200 feet, the reservoir is about 1,000 feet. It gravity feeds through the Catskill Aqueduct almost 100 miles to NYC.
> 
> The Cannonsville is the last reservoir in the NYC system, and at the time it was completed (just after the turn of the century) it was the longest aqueduct in the word.


That's really cool Mike.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> About to turn in. Much of the state to the south of us have a lot of snow coupled with heavy winds. We have wind but not much snow so far. Fine by me.


The interesting thing is the you guys may be getting snow from Lake Michigan .
We're under a winter weather advisory right now and until Monday early AM, they say up to 2" of snow and 2-4 tenths of an inch of ice along with winds gusting over 30mph. 
We'll see, it's not forecasted to go below freezing until Monday around when the advisory is over.
It amazes me how these guys can't get the weather within 5 degrees of actual or tell you it's raining outside when it is, but they will predict a line of ice with incredible accuracy sometimes .
Be safe out there, and watch out for blowing weather forecasters.


----------



## MustangMike

Take a look at some of the pics that Matt posted and then imagine trying to count "3 points on a side" of any Buck that is over 50 yards away … it is an impossible task!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Be safe out there, and watch out for blowing weather forecasters.




Facepalm. 

He's never going to live that one down.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Take a look at some of the pics that Matt posted and then imagine trying to count "3 points on a side" of any Buck that is over 50 yards away … it is an impossible task!


Same problem here Mike. I do a lot of walking and when you bust a buck He's not standing around waiting for me to count points.


----------



## svk

I took the snowmobile out yesterday. Our shoreline has seven inches but as you can see the channel has a bit less.


----------



## MustangMike

CORRECTION:

the Catskill Aqueduct services the reservoirs on the Eastern side of the Catskills, the Delaware Aqueduct (completed in 1945) services the Cannonsville Reservoir.

At 85 miles, it is the longest tunnel in the world (the Catskill Aqueduct is not all tunnel).

They both cross under the Hudson River, which boggles my mind, especially the Catskill Aqueduct, which was completed in the early 1900s.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> CORRECTION:
> 
> the Catskill Aqueduct services the reservoirs on the Eastern side of the Catskills, the Delaware Aqueduct (completed in 1945) services the Cannonsville Reservoir.
> 
> At 85 miles, it is the longest tunnel in the world (the Catskill Aqueduct is not all tunnel).
> 
> They both cross under the Hudson River, which boggles my mind, especially the Catskill Aqueduct, which was completed in the early 1900s.


That’s incredible. I’d always thing that something would cave in somewhere along the way.


----------



## dancan

My wife made some Spruced hats


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> My wife made some Spruced hats


Those are nice. 
Does she have a knitting machine, does she run Husqvarna sewing machines .


----------



## svk

Time to hook up the plow (which was stored in garage all summer). Hope everything functions.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Take a look at some of the pics that Matt posted and then imagine trying to count "3 points on a side" of any Buck that is over 50 yards away … it is an impossible task!


My daughter is a mentor hunter, so she was permitted to take any "buck"...like the old PA days. We saw four bucks yesterday, one may have been legal to current standard. I think that has discouraged a lot of new/younger hunters and that's why we don't see the rifle hunters anymore. If you made a new hunter abide by the current standards, they wouldn't be a deer hunter very long. My father and myself haven't shot a buck in probably five years, since they made these new restrictions. 

I also think that's why everyone is chasing archery, they have better weather and times right during the rut...why should I stand in the cold during off-times? I personally don't agree with archery, but that is my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Time to hook up the plow (which was stored in garage all summer). Hope everything functions.



Hope it works for ya. I put the 66" snow blower on the tractor yesterday, I put the chains on the front about a month ago. First snow I'll use the loader just to make sure nothing in the driveway to break a shear pin.


----------



## MustangMike

Just waiting for the promised snow to come, the ATV with plow is all ready! Kind of a slow start, with a little ice sheet to start. Supposed to continue right through tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

We got a little ice this morning. Then some snow. Stove is going and other than occasionally putting a piece of wood in it, I'm not too energetic.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> My wife made some Spruced hats


Beautiful!

Philbert


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> We got a little ice this morning. Then some snow. Stove is going and other than occasionally putting a piece of wood in it, I'm not too energetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Love ice on the windows like that, hides the stuff outside im behind at.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Those are nice.
> Does she have a knitting machine, does she run Husqvarna sewing machines .



She knits by hand and does dye some of her wool .
Tell those that knit to join Ravelry and look for the Alaska pattern so they can make some of them good looking Spruce hats


----------



## MechanicMatt

steved said:


> My daughter is a mentor hunter, so she was permitted to take any "buck"...like the old PA days. We saw four bucks yesterday, one may have been legal to current standard. I think that has discouraged a lot of new/younger hunters and that's why we don't see the rifle hunters anymore. If you made a new hunter abide by the current standards, they wouldn't be a deer hunter very long. My father and myself haven't shot a buck in probably five years, since they made these new restrictions.
> 
> I also think that's why everyone is chasing archery, they have better weather and times right during the rut...why should I stand in the cold during off-times? I personally don't agree with archery, but that is my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



My daughter also had the JR hunting rights, no point restrictions on her either. She had two walk by her, just couldn’t put it all together yet...


----------



## MustangMike

Your Dad said they were both in heavy brush and that she made the right decision.

I kinda thought she wanted her Dad sitting next to her telling her when to shoot!


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> My daughter also had the JR hunting rights, no point restrictions on her either. She had two walk by her, just couldn’t put it all together yet...


We had to sit two out for brush, but the third followed some does right up to our stand, perfect straight on shot...she had to watch some walk by, but got her chance. But at least they have the opportunity to get one...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Your Dad said they were both in heavy brush and that she made the right decision.
> 
> I kinda thought she wanted her Dad sitting next to her telling her when to shoot!


Mine (10 years old) was at the ready, waited probably 2 minutes (which feels like an eternity at that age)...she waited until I said "take him", five seconds later and bang-flop...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

And on top of this hunting adventure, she has now claimed possession of my .30-06...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

In NY, they are not even allowed to shoot a 22 at that age (or an air rifle that is too powerful). It is the Nanny State!


----------



## svk

You guys ever try to do something without a thumb? I got some sort of sliver in my left thumb on Friday and apparently didnt get it out as now it is infected. You do not realize how much you need thumbs till you do not have full use of one.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> In NY, they are not even allowed to shoot a 22 at that age (or an air rifle that is too powerful). It is the Nanny State!


We can start them as young as 7 here...

I had her out at 8, didn't really get with the program until last year, finally got something to shake loose this year...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> You guys ever try to do something without a thumb? I got some sort of sliver in my left thumb on Friday and apparently didnt get it out as now it is infected. You do not realize how much you need thumbs till you do not have full use of one.


Been there done that, it ain't fun...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uniballer

svk said:


> You guys ever try to do something without a thumb?



I shortened my left thumb a little [while cutting a tenon face with a power miter saw: don't do that; put the workpiece against the fence like they tell you]. It was a tough 6 weeks before it healed enough to use it pretty much like normal. The nerves mostly recovered except one very small spot.

What surprised me was that it only hurt about as much as cutting your nail to the quick, unless it touched something.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> You guys ever try to do something without a thumb? I got some sort of sliver in my left thumb on Friday and apparently didnt get it out as now it is infected. You do not realize how much you need thumbs till you do not have full use of one.



you’ll be fine, we got this kid at work... has four “fingers” total. This kid straight gets it done. It doesn’t slow him one bit. He has like 4 thumbs, except the top joint doesn’t really work. One guy at work was pushing his buttons calling him “the claw” and “crab boy”. That lasted until “crab boy” grabbed ahold of him. Things are like vice grips. Moral of the story, if my guy at work can get by, you’ll be just fine...


----------



## MechanicMatt

Picture having those grab ahold of you by the neck


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had a math teacher with pincers like that in Jr. High. Grabbed me by the collar once from behind. I almost decked him I swear it took a full second to register in my brain this is a teacher. Don't hit teachers mama will kick your ass!


----------



## James Miller

I don't hunt so this is the best I got today. Started cleaning up the 024. Covers look realy nice with the dirt cleaned off.


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mike, I figure I walked dang near 10 miles today. Made a round trip high and low all around the mountain. They have EVERY nice tree on “Tompkins Reality” that’s decent marked for timber. Next year that property is gonna look a LOT different. As you guys can see, we get some nice views up there. Took the selfie for one of my employees when the texted me asking if I was going in to work today. View attachment 776754
> View attachment 776755
> View attachment 776756
> View attachment 776757
> View attachment 776758
> View attachment 776759



Obviously that is the Hudson river? They going to turn that place next to you into a subdivision or something? That’s out in the middle of nowhere if you look on google earth. Maybe they’re just logging it for money? 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not the Hudson River 

I understand the logging, it just allows a bunch of little trees to come in, that makes the hunting tough. 

Hudson is hour and a half away, doing 65mph.


----------



## dancan

It's been a bit since I've been out to the woods so today was the day to go out and work on my suntan 






Went to the pit and got myself a load of wood while the weather holds out .
PioneerGuy600 came over as well .









We even did a bit of hunting on the way out 










Some nice straight pine for this winters scrounging 
I told Jerry that I thot there was a missing Spruce in the paved section of development just before the gate . 









I was right


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got booted again. You guys should stop kicking me off this thread. Just cuz I dont run saws between April and Jan doesnt mean i dont wanna see stuff


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> It's been a bit since I've been out to the woods so today was the day to go out and work on my suntan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the pit and got myself a load of wood while the weather holds out .
> PioneerGuy600 came over as well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even did a bit of hunting on the way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice straight pine for this winters scrounging
> I told Jerry that I thot there was a missing Spruce in the paved section of development just before the gate .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right



That dually make it through the mud? My SRW 3500 has 35x11.5x18 toyo MT’s and i think i need to go wider. Maybe 13”. Dang thing sinks down to the axles with a bed full if wood. Your truck must REALLY sink. I bet you are 9,000 lbs empty. I am 7,000 empty (got a Hemi). 

Mud is my greatest enemy. Im going nitto Mud Grappler next. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

No mud there Lol
The "Undisclosed Location" is a small quarry , it's crushed rock and well packed .
That spot is always windy and the red is septic field sand that the wind blows towards them stacks .
It's so bad at that end that we don't put any wood needing to be cut up there , hard on chains .
The drainage is excellent in our corner


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> Obviously that is the Hudson river? They going to turn that place next to you into a subdivision or something? That’s out in the middle of nowhere if you look on google earth. Maybe they’re just logging it for money?
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



That is not the Hudson, that is part of the Cannonsville Reservoir (for NYC) in the Catskills (near Hancock, NY). It is basically just a damned up stream, but it gets wide as a lake in some sections.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, we've had a few of these in the last week...




which led to this...




but then we've just had this...




which has led to this...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Turkey is OK, but I had Venison Backstrap (rare) for dinner tonight … now that is REAL FOOD!!!
> 
> Grilled of course … but I cheated and used the propane gas grill … it taste a little better when I do it upstate over Black Cherry … but the wife prefers the gas!
> 
> It is Very Good either way, and this year I have two sets of backstrap to consume!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> Turkey is MUCH better smoked. You will never think of it the same again. Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I have had turkey fried and smoked. I like both. but prefer a traditional taste. a turkey bag does it fine for me. THD dinner... melt in mouth perfect. well, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I'm a little behind *but this made me laugh hard enough* the wife ask what's so funny.



me, too JM... I almost posted a comment, but let it slide. anyways... u did it for me! it was a good laff....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> WHY is there snow in that wood? Where's the blue tarp?



maybe it was outside seasoning... I did read in the Norwegian Wood book... they do it like _that_... sometimes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I would like to get up there to do some grouse hunting, that is my favorite small game! Hard to get, never farm raised,* and good eating*!



very! MM. grouse and quail! heck of a tasty bird. I remember my dad getting... and prepping for Sunday dinner. with the caution. bite gently, there may be some shot still in it. and of course, I found it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> You guys ever try to do something without a thumb? I got some sort of sliver in my left thumb on Friday and apparently didnt get it out as now it is infected. You do not realize how much you need thumbs till you do not have full use of one.



I hate splinters! drives me just about totally  til it's out. then... , ah-h!...

hope u get it out. careful with that infection. I had one get infected yrs ago. not pretty. had to go to see the doc. things he told me sounded like grunge from the early 1800's... I had it! and it was modern times. the bugs don't know no dif. it was _gang-related_.  but he cleared it all up and now little more than a past memory... but it was... I say... it was, the start of something that could have got big... and bad.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, we've had a few of these in the last week...
> 
> View attachment 777015
> 
> 
> which led to this...
> 
> View attachment 777016
> 
> 
> but then we've just had this...
> 
> View attachment 777017
> 
> 
> which has led to this...
> 
> View attachment 777018


Been sucking smoke here in Sydney this Arvo.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yup, I hate snow


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sooooo boring


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> That dually make it through the mud? My SRW 3500 has 35x11.5x18 toyo MT’s and i think i need to go wider. Maybe 13”. Dang thing sinks down to the axles with a bed full if wood. Your truck must REALLY sink. I bet you are 9,000 lbs empty. I am 7,000 empty (got a Hemi).
> 
> Mud is my greatest enemy. Im going nitto Mud Grappler next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It doesnt matter what tires you put on. 250's and up are too heavy. My dually and 250 dont stand a chance in mud. I dont even try.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, we've had a few of these in the last week...
> 
> View attachment 777015
> 
> 
> which led to this...
> 
> View attachment 777016
> 
> 
> but then we've just had this...
> 
> View attachment 777017
> 
> 
> which has led to this...
> 
> View attachment 777018


Be careful there Cowboy.... if things get really weird you may find yourself lighting a fire during a total fire ban period.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> It doesnt matter what tires you put on. 250's and up are too heavy. My dually and 250 dont stand a chance in mud. I dont even try.



We can agree to disagree. 

Tires make a HUGE difference. Put them cookie-cutter Dully tires on my 7000 pound truck and then put my current wider mud tires on. Test both in my swampy woods and tell me if there’s a difference. 

Trust me sir, Iv been there. 

13” wide mud tires will complete change how the truck floats on top of the mud. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Good tires make a huge difference.

However weight in a vehicle is a funny thing....I have navigated the same stretch of road with 1/2 ton x-cab truck (5200 lbs), 1/2 ton Suburban (6500 lbs) and 3/4 ton x-cab (7000 lbs). Literally the 1/2 ton pickup with regular 245/75’s will navigate mud and snow better than the 3/4 ton with 285/75 mud tires. Suburban is worse than either pickup, must be weight distribution.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Good tires make a huge difference.
> 
> However weight in a vehicle is a funny thing....I have navigated the same stretch of road with 1/2 ton x-cab truck (5200 lbs), 1/2 ton Suburban (6500 lbs) and 3/4 ton x-cab (7000 lbs). Literally the 1/2 ton pickup with regular 245/75’s will navigate mud and snow better than the 3/4 ton with 285/75 mud tires. Suburban is worse than either pickup, must be weight distribution.



Very true. 

But when my one goal is to not sink, wider is always better. Actually longer is better but I cannot afford tracks[emoji23][emoji23]. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


>



This is from a couple of years ago, but we still do it just the same. Grill a chunk of Backstrap rare then slice it thinner when it comes off the grill.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Sooooo boring View attachment 777031


Definitely nice to have a cab though!


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Definitely nice to have a cab though!



Cabs are great! 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Well the weather experts were way off this morning (they had predicted a low of +2), it was -14 in town and -9 on the house. Water temp in boiler was still 160 at 6 am from the load of hardwood at 10 pm the night before.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> Tires make a HUGE difference. Put them cookie-cutter Dully tires on my 7000 pound truck and then put my current wider mud tires on. Test both in my swampy woods and tell me if there’s a difference.
> 
> Trust me sir, Iv been there.
> 
> 13” wide mud tires will complete change how the truck floats on top of the mud.
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


So how do you put 13" wide tires on a dually?


----------



## MustangMike

I think one of the reasons Matt saw so many trees up there marked for harvest is they are trying to stay a step ahead of the Emerald Ash Bore. There are a lot of Ash trees up there, and most of them are still alive.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I think one of the reasons Matt saw so many trees up there marked for harvest is they are trying to stay a step ahead of the Emerald Ash Bore. There are a lot of Ash trees up there, and most of them are still alive.


Pa did that...cut all the mature trees susceptible to the borer and that stops/delays them...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> So how do you put 13" wide tires on a dually?


Spacers...seen people run 24 inch wide tractor tires before...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think one of the reasons Matt saw so many trees up there marked for harvest is they are trying to stay a step ahead of the Emerald Ash Bore. There are a lot of Ash trees up there, and most of them are still alive.


Interesting that you have live ash trees. Around Bob Spike60's shop they were mostly dead a few years ago already. And they were hitting the ash trees hard up by Albany too. I wonder if the bugs do not like higher elevations?


----------



## MustangMike

I think it is more that they don't like the colder temps as much. My place is a good deal NW of Bob's, and likely stays colder than Albany.

Most of the Ash down here are dead, but there are still a few live ones. Up at my property it is the inverse, there are a few dead ones, but most of them are still alive.

In both water and air, I believe there is usually an inverse relationship to temperature and the speed at which bugs and worms cause their destruction.

Ironically, I saw an Emerald Ash Bore upstate before I ever saw one down here. It was so long ago I did not even know what it was when I saw it, which later really pissed me off as I think I could have killed the darn thing!

I'm reluctant to kill unidentified insects … I remember in grade school some kid brought something in for show + tell. When bugs started coming out of it the teacher was frantic to kill them. Turns out they were little praying mantises!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> It doesnt matter what tires you put on. 250's and up are too heavy. My dually and 250 dont stand a chance in mud. I dont even try.


Super Swampers come in E load range! They do howl a tiny bit.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Super Swampers come in E load range! They do howl a tiny bit.


Howl and you need to rotate frequently so the fronts do not scallop!


----------



## svk

What a swing in temps! Went from -14 to +27 in about 6 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just glad it got below freezing long enough to firm things up here. Still made a few divits in the nieghbors yard. But is what it is. They choose to park there.


----------



## svk

I took a few divits out of my neighbor's when I plowed for him. It hadn't been plowed yet and there was 12" of fresh snow on top of 4" of frozen snow. Should be nice and hard to plow next time now that it is uncovered.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> You guys ever try to do something without a thumb? I got some sort of sliver in my left thumb on Friday and apparently didnt get it out as now it is infected. You do not realize how much you need thumbs till you do not have full use of one.



Try icthammol, it's a drawing salve for splinters. Pt is bad for that, I get inflamed in no time but wild rose thorns are the worst. I used to get infected PT splinters and they would pop out with the puss when i cut it open.

Snow around here was heavy by 9:00 this am. Tractor was pushing some of it with the snow blower before it would eat it but the 66" cut is nice and the snow in the woods and off the drive is sweet. Driving in reverse is s small pain when the snow blows back but a ski mask and a snow suit takes care of that. Not sure what we had but more tonight


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> I think one of the reasons Matt saw so many trees up there marked for harvest is they are trying to stay a step ahead of the Emerald Ash Bore. There are a lot of Ash trees up there, and most of them are still alive.



wasn’t ash trees they had marked.....

Oak, Red oak leaves....

if you wanna go up in a few weekends, let me know. I’ll bring the sled if we need it


----------



## MechanicMatt

The cab is nice, but very boring. They had two morons in the plow trucks. The other guy that has a clue was in our bucket loader. The Best plow guy, old farmer, is on Vacation this week. Definitely missed him. 

Got home from the dealership in time to plow my own driveway with the quad. Get to wake up at 3:30 again tomorrow to do it again. 

So, in non-snow talk. Browning Lever Action Rifle or Henry Long Ranger??


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> Try icthammol, it's a drawing salve for splinters. Pt is bad for that, I get inflamed in no time but wild rose thorns are the worst. I used to get infected PT splinters and they would pop out with the puss when i cut it open.
> 
> Snow around here was heavy by 9:00 this am. Tractor was pushing some of it with the snow blower before it would eat it but the 66" cut is nice and the snow in the woods and off the drive is sweet. Driving in reverse is s small pain when the snow blows back but a ski mask and a snow suit takes care of that. Not sure what we had but more tonight


Well it’s “down” to the size of dime today and only hurts when direct pressure is applied to the puncture so we are are making progress. 

I’m not one to get infections very often so must have been some nasty stuff in there.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Joe the rules sound bad, but you helped 2 friends, ran saws and cut some nice wood. That's got to be satisfying.
> 
> Why so much dead Oak though? Oak wilt or just a lot of oaks?


Not sure if it's wilt, but it's taking a lot of mature Red Oaks. I "Had" a 1.3 acre wooded lot. Built in 87, loose 2-3 Oaks a year off my place. My friends farm has a 10 acre woods in the center of all the cattle pastures. I'd say at least 1 in 20 Oaks are standing dead now. Cutting the Ash is fun, drop, buck, load what I want, throw the rest in little burn piles. If a limb gets pushed down in the mud, I don't get my saw near it. Just cut on either side of the dirt, and throw it on the burn pile. It's starting to get cold enough to enjoy the burn pile. Yes, lots of Oak. Our mature forests are mostly Oak. On my lot I had 1 mature Ash, cut it down a couple weeks ago. All the rest of the mature trees are Oak, mostly Chestnut Oak, Red Oak, and a few White Oak. Just 40-50 miles north of me we have Chinkapin and Laurel Oaks, south of us we have Willow, Post, Live Oaks. If you never traveled you could live you whole life and not see a dozen Oaks that live in different parts of just Maryland.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> With all the development here in S.Central Pa I'm waiting for them to stop rifles and go to Slugs and buckshot. Just a matter of time I think.


That's kind of funny. I'm in the Eastern most part of Western MD. RT 70 goes right through town, every thing above 70 was rifle, and every thing below was shotgun only. Way out in Western Frederick county. One side of the highway was shotgun, the other side rifle, and both sides were so far out in the mountains it was crazy to be shotgun only. Just a few years ago they reevaluated the county and made every thing but Frederick City proper, rifle friendly.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, unless you have some reason to prefer the Henry, the caliber selection for the Browning seems much, much better.


----------



## James Miller

FIL must have bumped his head when he brought wood in today. Surprised these locust splits didn't get left on the racks because there not oak .


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> The cab is nice, but very boring. They had two morons in the plow trucks. The other guy that has a clue was in our bucket loader. The Best plow guy, old farmer, is on Vacation this week. Definitely missed him.
> 
> Got home from the dealership in time to plow my own driveway with the quad. Get to wake up at 3:30 again tomorrow to do it again.
> 
> So, in non-snow talk. Browning Lever Action Rifle or Henry Long Ranger??


Marlin 1895 in 45/70?






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

45/70 is good for the brush and stainless is VERY nice. But not my cup of tea on the next rifle list. There is a BEAUTIFUL Savage 99 at one of the local shops. It’s been whispering in my ear too. Maybe Christmas present to myself if my next commission check is heavy enough...


----------



## steved

I shoot a cloverleaf at 100yard, that's a brush gun?

My father has a Savage 99 in 300 Savage, it will shoot tacks at 100yards and knock the snot out of a deer. The way a 99 closes is more similar to a bolt action than a typical lever action, which makes them accurate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> I think it is more that they don't like the colder temps as much.



They handle the cold just fine, on occasion I can find a live one here and there. No idea why as to there spread, but as you mentioned several cities are culling there ash in hopes of..........??? I dont have any cities within an hour plus and all my ash is.......well almost burnt


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, that slow moving big fat 300gr bullet will undoubtedly pop through the brush better than most others. One of the places I hunt has 300 yard shots all day long.
Your Marlin would be awesome up at the cabin, rarely are the shots past 100

Do you hand load for it? I got a pal at work, has two lever 45/70’s and a Ruger No3 in 45/70. Loves that cartridge


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> So how do you put 13" wide tires on a dually?



Your missing my point. 

Im saying a 7” wide tire (like on a dually) will perform MUCH worse than a 13” wide tire. 

And here is how to get a wide front (and rear if interested) rim and tire on a dually. Since you asked


https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=21514



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## steved

We hand load it (we hand load everything), we load it to "Marlin" specifications (not rolling block and not a Ruger #1). Right now I'm sitting at a 300gr bullet over 60 grains of imr4064, punishing on both ends. 

There is no such thing as a brush gun...any bullet that touches a twig is going to deflect. 

I bought the 1895 because I wanted one...no real purpose, I have equal/better deer and bear calibers. I just have a thing for stubby lever actions. My next purchase will be an 1895M in 450 Marlin...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 777169
> FIL must have bumped his head when he brought wood in today. Surprised these locust splits didn't get left on the racks because there not oak .



He's weakening, James! One of these days you'll have him burning popple and pine. Or maybe the cataracts have reached the point where he can't tell the difference until he picks it up. No doubt the weighty feel of the locust would have appealed.

On a side note, one other thing we do differently down here is with our seasons. Winter/Spring/Summer/Autumn don't start on the solstices or equinoxes but on the first day of the month of the solstice or equinox (IDK why that is). So for us, Summer started on 1st December. So it's snowing in summer and I have the heater going with some nice peppermint burning away. I prefer peppermint burning inside rather than lots of peppermints burning outside at this time of year (along with grass, houses and people).


----------



## JustJeff

Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> The cab is nice, but very boring. They had two morons in the plow trucks. The other guy that has a clue was in our bucket loader. The Best plow guy, old farmer, is on Vacation this week. Definitely missed him.
> 
> Got home from the dealership in time to plow my own driveway with the quad. Get to wake up at 3:30 again tomorrow to do it again.
> 
> So, in non-snow talk. Browning Lever Action Rifle or Henry Long Ranger??



Henry 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Cat nap


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear about that incident Jeff, hope he recovers well.

Perhaps more important than PPE is remembering, when operating any equipment, where all your body parts are and what can go wrong before it does. Common sense is your most important asset.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear, glad you were there for him though.


----------



## MustangMike

I told Matt I would take the Browning in 358 Win. For long range open field shots I would choose a bolt action. The 358 would be ideal for the woods.

There are lots of factors re: brush bucking, including velocity, rate of twist and the hardness of your bullets. When a high velocity bullet strikes a sap filled branch it is like hitting concrete, and the expanded bullet will loose energy rapidly. I have seen 130 gr 270 bullets deflect so wildly (fired 3 shots and they went everywhere but at the deer) I will never use them in a wooded area again. (if the mushroom is not uniform, the deflect like crazy). Even when loaded with premium bullets, they loose energy too fast after striking brush.

Well constructed 30 cal (and larger) bullets seem to fare much better. There is a reason the 270 WSM stayed in the gun cabinet and I used the 06. The 270 WSM harvested a nice 8 point the last time I used it, but it went through brush first and the wound channel in the deer was less than impressive. If the sapling it struck were a bit thicker or further from the deer, I don't think I would have harvested it.

The 270 is a fantastic open field caliber, but IMO, it is not a good woods caliber. I have stubbornly reached this conclusion after several years of hunting with a 270 and a 270 WSM.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> This is from a couple of years ago, but we still do it just the same. Grill a chunk of Backstrap rare then slice it thinner when it comes off the grill.



hi MM - by anyone's standards, _definitely rare!..._ looks to maybe be still jumping fences in middle... lol. I got some backstrap still in freezer. last season. couple packets. i dont eat it all up at once, that way I am not out!  and more headed my way this season, comps of a neighbor. I like mine pan fried in bacon grease, floured, seasoned and med-rare/med... great with breakfast yard eggs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



you are right! thanks for the headsup. I know several farmer/rancher typs that walk with a limp... lucky to be alive! hopped off tractor w/o setting brakes! rolled over them. one thing I never do is get of my tractors w/o setting brakes. running or not! just like in aviation - Safety First!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

added a couple cords of oak to my rural stash other day. maybe more. had a crew come in and we shaped, topped, countoured and cleaned out a bunch deal limbs in some junk trees. 8 trees total. 4 very big, 3 big oaks. 4 man team, 2 full days, pro arborist team, been working together over past 20 years... 65' book truck and 80 hp diesel chipper. been on the Agenda List for a number of year... just not a job for the uninitiated or light hearted. glad its done now. my bucket is going to get in some overtime as I move it to dryer quarters...







when job done had about 4 lines of fireplace sized stix like this. white and live oak. some chunks to split. great crew! a pleasure to work with them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had my trusty Echo with me... put in some performance efforts! one sharpening and several tanks of fuel... mostly limbing and cutting firewood size.




got to use this MS 261. realy nice saw. great power and cutting ability. smooth throttle response. enjoyed using it...


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing Jeff.
Prayers sent for all involved, these things always effect more than just the individual.


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Gosh man. That’s horrible. Hope the guy makes it. And hope you guys that were there are sleeping ok. I know how that goes sir, it gets to ya. Dont care how tuff you are. 

Hang in there, count your blessings and learn a lesson. I pray for the guy and his family. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Round two - Fight!


Jeff, hope your coworker pulls through. That’s one of worst fears, getting tired and then getting complacent..... 
we all use dangerous equipment from time to time and need to be alert

my fear when clearing the snow is that loader, the plow trucks will bounce off the Kubota, but the big Komatsu.... that thing will tear through this cab like a beer can, always keeping an eye on where that thing is


----------



## MechanicMatt

Luckily Joe has been running it the last two days, it’s Paul I gotta watch out for.... he only knows one speed


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, that slow moving big fat 300gr bullet will undoubtedly pop through the brush better than most others. One of the places I hunt has 300 yard shots all day long.
> Your Marlin would be awesome up at the cabin, rarely are the shots past 100
> 
> Do you hand load for it? I got a pal at work, has two lever 45/70’s and a Ruger No3 in 45/70. Loves that cartridge


Don’t under estimate the 300 Savage. A friend took an Elk at 310 yards, measured. I’ve shot two deer at 200 yards with my 250, and would have no problem taking a 300 yard shot with it. We have several pieces of half inch angle iron hanging behind our range in WV. The 250 cratered it with a big bulge out the back with 100 gr coreloks, at 200 yards. The 300 pierced it with 150’s, and the M1 Garland blew through it with 167’s. I keep saying my next 1899 will be a 38-55 but others come along I can’t pass up. A friend is selling off most of his collection to buy a piece of property in Oregon. He had a couple listed in 284w, 358w, and 375w. These are all pretty rare and in mint condition. I think he was asking about $2000 each for them.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


A buddy works in a print shop and a lot of the old timers work by the old saying, “do as I say, not as I do” . They show the rookies how to do it right, but cut corners doing it them selves. One of the rookies tried cutting corners and got his hand caught in a roller. Lost two fingers. They reattached them, one took, one didn’t. Two weeks a go one of the girls on the farm was in a bad car accident, haven’t heard the details. Her intestines were severed and had to be reattached. One hip was crushed so bad they said the only thing holding the leg on is the skin. Now she has infection in the internals. They’ve kept her in an induced coma waiting to do the hip surgery. Please say a prayer for Debby, she’s about the nicest one on the farm.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Sorry to hear about that incident Jeff, hope he recovers well.
> 
> Perhaps more important than PPE is remembering, when operating any equipment, where all your body parts are and what can go wrong before it does. Common sense is your most important asset.


Common sense is being pushed out of most work places. I've seen more people get hurt at work in the last 5 years do to corporate types that have no experience on the plant floor telling us how to do are jobs safer then I did the first 10 years when the old heads taught the new guys how to do it. I'm part of the last group that came in befor the talking heads decided they knew more about the machines then the guys that run them every day. And I'm thankful for that.


----------



## MustangMike

They predicted two straight days of snow, but at the end of the day yesterday the grass was barely white and the roads were clear but school had been cancelled based on fear.

Then, last night, it got cooler and windier and we finally got 4" of snow. Even with some ice underneath, it was no problem for the ATV. It did result in another 2 hr school delay.

And everyone wonders why kids aren't as tough as they used to be!!!


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Luckily Joe has been running it the last two days, it’s Paul I gotta watch out for.... he only knows one speed



People that drive like that in a pc of heavy equipment are asking for trouble. You talk to him about it? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

https://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/2..._medium=Social&utm_campaign=ghf-nwfdaily-main

How come I never get this lucky


----------



## U&A

There is a little fan on the side of our furnace that looks like a turbo. Probably about 8-9” in diameter. It kiks on before the blower that blows the warm air.

What is that fan?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

Combustion air exhaust


----------



## svk

Never a dull moment.

Was driving the kids to school this morning. Smelled burning metal so I stopped to check the brakes. No issues there but heard squealing under the hood. Idler pulley wobbling like hell. Figured I’d try to make the last 5 miles but it threw a half mile later. Hot as hell idler wheel was thrown up on the intake and was literally melting into some wiring. Pulled it off with a wrench, made my way to town with a few stops to make sure I didn’t overheat. Lucky in two respects; first the only parts store in town had a new pulley and second, I’m driving to Minneapolis tonight and wouldn’t want to have to deal with that on the freeway!


----------



## svk

I am once again humbled by the kindness of our fellow AS members.

I checked the mail a short time ago and unexpectedly received this awesome saw from Zogger. He says it runs and just needs bucking spikes to be complete. Can’t wait to try it out!!!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I am once again humbled by the kindness of our fellow AS members.
> 
> I checked the mail a short time ago and unexpectedly received this awesome saw from Zogger. He says it runs and just needs bucking spikes to be complete. Can’t wait to try it out!!!
> 
> View attachment 777301


Sweet. Put on your big boy pants when you go to start it.


----------



## MustangMike

And how is Zogger doing???


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Sweet. Put on your big boy pants when you go to start it.


I can tell LOL, when I pick up the saw from the pull cord the 17 lb powerhead barely spools the engine over several seconds.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> And how is Zogger doing???


He is on the mend, still mostly using a feeding tube and lost a lot of strength and endurance which he needs to build back up. He mentioned he tried to eat a bit of thanksgiving dinner but couldn't taste most of it.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Combustion air exhaust



Thank you sir![emoji41][emoji1303]

The bearings in mine are howling 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Thank you sir![emoji41][emoji1303]
> 
> The bearings in mine are howling
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Prolly needs some redline lube.


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> View attachment 777169
> FIL must have bumped his head when he brought wood in today. Surprised these locust splits didn't get left on the racks because there not oak .



Like Cowboy said , it was dark , the power was out , no batteries for the flashlight and was wearing sunglasses , picked up some wood , it was heavy and decided it was shmoak .
He tried to use the sniff test but had a sinus infection lol


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Well chit , that's ruff 
Are you OK ?


----------



## MechanicMatt

U&A said:


> People that drive like that in a pc of heavy equipment are asking for trouble. You talk to him about it?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Me and Joe have both tried. He pulls the seniority rank crap. He is the General Sales Manager, I’m the service manager and Joe the prep. Paul’s been managing since I was in high school. Last winter it was the sign by the road that got the death toll from him in the loader. 

Here is a picture of my beauty....

he Uncle Mike, I wish we only got 4 inches over here..... except the 600cc TWO stroke toy sure is fun in the white stuff


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and our boss the General Manager of the Dealership has the crappiest answer, “Make sure you guys get in earlier and grab the big equipment”

ughhhhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Son just took this guy with the bow today.







9pt if ya count the broken time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Awesome Buck Six


----------



## Deleted member 150358

He works hard for em. Here is his hunting shack 3 hours after he pulled in yesterday and immediately was stuck. Shovel got well used.


----------



## JustJeff

Didn't sleep much last night. Tough day today. My injured guy is still alive but critical from the last update I got. Thanks for the thoughts. As the health and safety rep at work, I am always safety conscious. Now I am on a mission. Guys were calling me hero today for what I did but I don't feel like one, I was just the closest. I'd feel like more of a hero if my words of caution caused a change in behavior. If I can impress upon people to wear PPE, not to become complacent and to be alert. Watch for fatigue, don't rush..etc.. maybe prevent something from ever happening. I hope you guys never have anything happen to you or anyone close to you. Be leaders. Be safe. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Also saw these spruce popsicles online. dancan might be sitting on a pile of cure for what ails you!!!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Very sorry you had to deal with that Jeff. It's a shock for sure. Saying a prayer for your co worker.


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Didn't sleep much last night. Tough day today. My injured guy is still alive but critical from the last update I got. Thanks for the thoughts. As the health and safety rep at work, I am always safety conscious. Now I am on a mission. Guys were calling me hero today for what I did but I don't feel like one, I was just the closest. I'd feel like more of a hero if my words of caution caused a change in behavior. If I can impress upon people to wear PPE, not to become complacent and to be alert. Watch for fatigue, don't rush..etc.. maybe prevent something from ever happening. I hope you guys never have anything happen to you or anyone close to you. Be leaders. Be safe.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




Yup , been there , the neighbors daughter got hit by a truck , it was the longest 20 minutes of my life in a ditch keeping her immobilized while waiting for an ambulance .
There were a few sleepless nights .
I've been banged up good a few times , have always driven myself out , got to the front of the line at emerge many times but I'll always jump in a ditch for someone else .
Both my daughters know what I will do , every time .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Saw this and laughed pretty good, we got a couple kids at work with Jacked up trucks...


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and watch the language on the video...


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Son just took this guy with the bow today.
> View attachment 777391
> 
> View attachment 777392
> 
> View attachment 777393
> 
> 
> 9pt if ya count the broken time.


Beauty!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice deer Six, looks like a big body. Where did that come out of???


----------



## KiwiBro

Got something from Aus that should make cutting mitres in slabs a bit easier. Blade is a bit over 10 1/2". Looking forward to its first outing.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Didn't sleep much last night. Tough day today. My injured guy is still alive but critical from the last update I got. Thanks for the thoughts. As the health and safety rep at work, I am always safety conscious. Now I am on a mission. Guys were calling me hero today for what I did but I don't feel like one, I was just the closest. I'd feel like more of a hero if my words of caution caused a change in behavior. If I can impress upon people to wear PPE, not to become complacent and to be alert. Watch for fatigue, don't rush..etc.. maybe prevent something from ever happening. I hope you guys never have anything happen to you or anyone close to you. Be leaders. Be safe.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Jeff I truely hope your work mate makes a full recovery.
I manage a team of people who operate moulding machines mills, lathes both CNC and conventional so it’s got me thinking.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro, here’s a little gift we are sending from the people of Australia.
I’m currently sitting smack bang in the centre of the plume second from the bottom.
To put it in perspective the fires are about 50 to 100 miles from the coast.


----------



## nomad_archer

U&A said:


> Opening day for ya?
> 
> State land hunting is rough. You got friends with property?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Yep it was opening State land is tough in my neck of the woods. It gets just enough pressure to have the deer go nocturnal but not enough pressure to keep them moving. Plus for whatever reason the deer numbers are a little on the low side over here relative to what we see up at camp.


----------



## nomad_archer

steved said:


> Good luck to you as well...this happened at 10am...50 yards, my old .30-06, she is 10 years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thats totally awesome!


----------



## nomad_archer

farmer steve said:


> We'll tie one up for him next week when he comes over. I think he's 4 for 4 when he comes over.


It's something like that. FS has a way of putting me in the right place.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro, here’s a little gift we are sending from the people of Australia.
> I’m currently sitting smack bang in the centre of the plume second from the bottom.
> To put it in perspective the fires are about 50 to 100 miles from the coast.
> 
> View attachment 777442


Tks I was in manly Saturday-tuesday and could taste it in the air depending on wind direction.

On the news here yesterday they tell us it's like smoking 40 cancer sticks a day.


----------



## James Miller

@svk @Bobby Kirbos the yellow poulan has been put on the do not revive pile. I figured this is what I'd find after pulling the saw over.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> the yellow poulan has been put on the do not revive pile. I figured this is what I'd find after pulling the saw over.



This is what I would do with it!





Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

James, I would not give up on it yet. First, try to figure why it fried??? (Is the cylinder on the other side also bad?). Bad on both sides is usually bad fuel, bad on just the exhaust side is heat or lean failure (could be just from a poorly tuned carb). Often, if nothing else is wrong, you can replace the piston, clean the cylinder, and be back in business.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> James, I would not give up on it yet. First, try to figure why it fried??? (Is the cylinder on the other side also bad?). Bad on both sides is usually bad fuel, bad on just the exhaust side is heat or lean failure (could be just from a poorly tuned carb). Often, if nothing else is wrong, you can replace the piston, clean the cylinder, and be back in business.


 The 024 is top of my list right now. I may look into it further down the road.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Nice deer Six, looks like a big body. Where did that come out of???


Deer Creek, Wadena area about 3 hours from home. His maternal great Grampas old farm. His great uncle leases it to the younger generations to cover the taxes.

Guess it was the muzzle loader. For some reason I thought he was using the bow again. Said he's gonna try and thin the doe's down a couple before he comes home.


----------



## 95custmz

sixonetonoffun said:


> Deer Creek, Wadena area about 3 hours from home. His maternal great Grampas old farm. His great uncle leases it to the younger generations to cover the taxes.
> 
> Guess it was the muzzle loader. For some reason I thought he was using the bow again. Said he's gonna try and thin the doe's down a couple before he comes home.


They grow 'em big up there!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Been going through a few things here. This has sat in a corner for a few years. Trying to clear out some of the dust bunnies. Losing the battle! Thought the Michigan guys might be familiar with this.


----------



## MustangMike

??? What State???

Yea, the MZ has been very effective for me over the years, except I did not need it this year! (But used it last year and two years before that, etc.) I use the MZ instead of the Shotgun in shotgun areas.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Minnesota but not Canadian style like SVK!


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> The 024 is top of my list right now. I may look into it further down the road.



Got that … but just check the carb settings before you forget so you know if it may have been that simple!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 777503
> @svk @Bobby Kirbos the yellow poulan has been put on the do not revive pile. I figured this is what I'd find after pulling the saw over.


Remind me which model was that?


----------



## JustJeff

sixonetonoffun said:


> Been going through a few things here. This has sat in a corner for a few years. Trying to clear out some of the dust bunnies. Losing the battle! Thought the Michigan guys might be familiar with this.
> View attachment 777524
> 
> View attachment 777525


My name is Jeff Hamilton and that is cool as all get out!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

KiwiBro said:


> Got something from Aus that should make cutting mitres in slabs a bit easier. Blade is a bit over 10 1/2". Looking forward to its first outing.
> 
> View attachment 777431



so being you are in the other side of the equator, which way does the blade spin? I was always under the belief that toilets spin backwards down there, does circular saws do as well?

just kidding, my one brother in-law swears by Makita power tools, they make some good stuff


----------



## woodchip rookie

Proud of us..

https://tribunist.com/news/american...-the-marine-corps-yet-again/?utm_source=delta


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> View attachment 777503
> @svk @Bobby Kirbos the yellow poulan has been put on the do not revive pile. I figured this is what I'd find after pulling the saw over.


@James Miller 
If you end up flat throwing it away, please throw it my way. The engine in my 3516 is still strong, but the rest of the saw is showing its age. Plus mine doesn't have any AV. I could transplant my engine into that chassis.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @James Miller
> If you end up flat throwing it away, please throw it my way. The engine in my 3516 is still strong, but the rest of the saw is showing its age. Plus mine doesn't have any AV. I could transplant my engine into that chassis.


I have two 3516’s if you need parts, one green and one yellow. Everything good except for the P and C on both. One missing a handlebar and fuel cap.


----------



## svk

Guess how many cords of firewood to fill this can with ashes?


----------



## Logger nate

steved said:


> Marlin 1895 in 45/70?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those marlin 45-70’s are great guns, sure like mine 



JustJeff said:


> Had a horrific accident at work today. A guy got entangled in a horizontal boring mill. Luckily I was close and we managed to save his life, at least for now. He was flown out on a helicopter. My reason for sharing this is I want to urge you guys to be careful. Chainsaws, tractors, pto equipment etc are all inherently dangerous. Please wear ppe and please take your time and be alert. Everyone needs to go home to their families..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear Jeff, we will be praying for your coworker and you. 


sixonetonoffun said:


> Son just took this guy with the bow today.
> View attachment 777391
> 
> View attachment 777392
> 
> View attachment 777393
> 
> 
> 9pt if ya count the broken time.


Nice!! That’s great!
Went out Saturday for last day of cow elk, fresh snow, no tracks, think they went south. Might have to go wolf hunting, this no firewood cutting is already driving me nuts, it’s only been a few weeks and it don’t open again till May, might have to cut another yard tree, lol. And do some more milling like last year..


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Guess how many cords of firewood to fill this can with ashes?
> 
> View attachment 777628


4?


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Guess how many cords of firewood to fill this can with ashes?
> 
> View attachment 777628


chimney or firebox ?
chimney = 5 cords, firebox 1 cord and probably less depending on quality dry wood! or forest mixture unseasoned!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Been going through a few things here. This has sat in a corner for a few years. Trying to clear out some of the dust bunnies. Losing the battle! Thought the Michigan guys might be familiar with this.
> View attachment 777524
> 
> View attachment 777525


Not familiar with it, but I'm sure my dad would be.
Very neat though.


----------



## cat10ken

Two face cords to fill the ash can.


----------



## woodchip rookie

two FACE cords? what kind of wood?


----------



## MustangMike

A hand loaded 45-70 (especially to the pressure the Marlin can handle) is a very impressive cartridge. Even the factory loadings are very effective at close range.

If something is coming at you, there are few guns that will serve you better.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> A hand loaded 45-70 (especially to the pressure the Marlin can handle) is a very impressive cartridge. Even the factory loadings are very effective at close range.
> 
> If something is coming at you, there are few guns that will serve you better.


Then you gotta go to the chiropractor and get an adjustment after you pick yourself up off the ground, maybe that was just my experience as a 14yr old , but I guess it's better than the alternative .


----------



## svk

Bench shooting heavy handloads is no fun LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Bench shooting heavy handloads is no fun LOL.


I'm not real familiar with the models, but we were shooting a 1914 or 17, something like that with mild loads, then went to the ruger drop bolt(maybe a model 1?), I didn't realize what they did to me, that steel butt plate wasn't real nice to me . Needless to say I didn't shoot any more that day, and was very cautious anytime I went shooting and anyone wanted me to "try this out".


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'm not real familiar with the models, but we were shooting a 1914 or 17, something like that with mild loads, then went to the ruger drop bolt(maybe a model 1?), I didn't realize what they did to me, that steel butt plate wasn't real nice to me . Needless to say I didn't shoot any more that day, and was very cautious anytime I went shooting and anyone wanted me to "try this out".


Was it a short barrel Ruger falling block? That would have been a #3 which were great woods guns but not great for stuff like that!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Was it a short barrel Ruger falling block? That would have been a #3 which were great woods guns but not great for stuff like that!


That's the one, it hurt, I remember that the most.
Just looked them up real quick, not sure on the first one, but it was old so the loads were pretty light, the second I'm pretty sure was a model #1 as it was a more modern gun than the #3 from what I remember. I didn't see the metal buttplate, but that was how I remembered it, I'll have to ask my dad as it was a few days ago .


----------



## Logger nate

45-70 hand loads can be brutal, especially in a handgun, lol. Normally I hand load but have been using these in my 45-70 last few years 
very effective, accurate and little nicer to the shoulder. With a good rest you can have 3 shots touching at a 100yds. Always amazed me how accurate that gun is for a lever action.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's the one, it hurt, I remember that the most.


My Dad worked up some handloads when we were in Alaska with 400 gr bullets, they were painful to shoot.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> My Dad worked up some handloads when we were in Alaska with 400 gr bullets, they were painful to shoot.


Everything we shot was handloads except the rimfire, and many of those got cleaned and swaged into bullets. I had my first reloader when I was 14, I also had my first real job at 14 working at a gun club pulling skeet and trap for 2.25 an hr.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Bench shooting heavy handloads is no fun LOL.


No it is not. I hate shooting my 338LM off a bench


----------



## MustangMike

That is a very smart choice Nate. Improves down range performance w/o punishing you when you pull the trigger.

Part of why I really like my Ruger American Rifle is that despite it being very light, perceived recoil, even with hot loads, is very mild. Coupled with a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC (was on sale at Cabela's for $99) it is a tough package to beat (Low cost, rugged, light, accurate). I hand load Barnes TTSX 168gr bullets at close to 3,000 FPS. Not much that it is not good for. I think I paid just over $300 for the rifle when they were on sale when they first came out. I also picked one up in 223 (That caliber came out later, and was one I had suggested to them).

It would be nice to see them make it in either 338 Federal or 358 Winchester, but the 06 gets it done.


----------



## svk

So I was at L and M today and noticed they have separated the Tri-Link stuff from everything else and judging by stock it appears they are phasing it out. Too bad as for the price I thought it was great stuff.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> So I was at L and M today and noticed they have separated the Tri-Link stuff from everything else and judging by stock it appears they are phasing it out. Too bad as for the price I thought it was great stuff.


1. Clearance pricing?
2. Depends on what they are replacing it with.
3. Have you compared it with Archer?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Not clearance priced, just regular prices but the whole display is small and separate from Oregon. Both used to be in the same display and it was sorted by pitch and DL count, not brand. 

I think they are just going back to Oregon only like they had done for years and years prior. 

No I haven’t.


----------



## MustangMike

I load the Hornady 45 cal 250 gr sabot SST bullet in my 50 cal MZ. With 2 triple 7 Mag Pellets (120 gr) it provides approx. 2,000 FPS. It has been a very effective performer, and is very close to the 45-70 standard load. It shoots well, but not as accurate as Nate's gun.


----------



## James Miller

I hope these pics are ok.


Thought double bevel files were supposed to look like a triangle on the side. This one has two distinct different angles. Both sides are like this.


----------



## U&A

cat10ken said:


> Two face cords to fill the ash can.



Doesn’t seem too far off to me. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> A hand loaded 45-70 (especially to the pressure the Marlin can handle) is a very impressive cartridge. Even the factory loadings are very effective at close range.
> 
> If something is coming at you, there are few guns that will serve you better.


I had a Winchester model 95 made in 1910, it was chambered in 35 Winchester. It was by no means a slouch. 250 grain slug at 2200 FPS, 2600 FT/LBS of energy, and it didn't rattle your teeth. Very sorry I let that one go.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I wanted to see what I could get out of my 500/375 shooting 325gr hornady bullets (500 S&W) with reloader 7 I got up to 2350fps before I cried for mercy. 

Kinda gave up on that for now. Need an ultramag length action to run it as a repeater which means a new barrel with large threads. I don't want to go shorter on this McGowan its at 20" already.

This is a 400gr Sierra it was more accurate then the hornady 325gr for me. Just couldn't push em as fast.




500/375-7mm rm-223









Probably settle for a 458wm or 45-70 for the next go around. See some guys using custom in lines with 416 barrels, pre scored bullets getting 2700+ fps but that's a long way from the intent of a muzzleloader season IMHO. Pretty cool though.

And to push back towards scrounging. Here was the old man a few summers before he died.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I'm not real familiar with the models, but we were shooting a 1914 or 17, something like that with mild loads, then went to the ruger drop bolt(maybe a model 1?), I didn't realize what they did to me, that steel butt plate wasn't real nice to me . Needless to say I didn't shoot any more that day, and was very cautious anytime I went shooting and anyone wanted me to "try this out".


I have a custom Ruger #3 in 25-35, it's a 30-30 necked down to .25. They definitely should have made one. It's the most fun rifle I've played with this year. mild recoil and incredibly accurate. I have a Leupold 1.5X5 on it and you can pluck a squirrels eye out at 50 easy, squint a little and you can do it at 100.


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> I had a Winchester model 95 made in 1910, it was chambered in 35 Winchester. It was by no means a slouch. 250 grain slug at 2200 FPS, 2600 FT/LBS of energy, and it didn't rattle your teeth. Very sorry I let that one go.



that gun in 405 is on my bucket list, just cause our greatest president loved his. 35winchester is another great cartridge of the past, the guy on the one Alaska show hunts with a 95 in 35win


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> That is a very smart choice Nate. Improves down range performance w/o punishing you when you pull the trigger.
> 
> Part of why I really like my Ruger American Rifle is that despite it being very light, perceived recoil, even with hot loads, is very mild. Coupled with a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 BDC (was on sale at Cabela's for $99) it is a tough package to beat (Low cost, rugged, light, accurate). I hand load Barnes TTSX 168gr bullets at close to 3,000 FPS. Not much that it is not good for. I think I paid just over $300 for the rifle when they were on sale when they first came out. I also picked one up in 223 (That caliber came out later, and was one I had suggested to them).
> 
> It would be nice to see them make it in either 338 Federal or 358 Winchester, but the 06 gets it done.


Thanks Mike,
This is actually my second marlin 45-70, gave up on the first one because I was tired of getting kicked, I was much younger then and had to load everything as hot as possible, max loads with 400 gr bullets sitting cross legged in back of a pickup it pushed me over backwards, lol. These hornandy factory loads are much more fun to shoot and paired with the Cabelas scope that’s made for this gun-load it has aiming points out to 300 yards it shoots well.
Ruger American sounds like a great rifle, especially for the price, it’s on my wish list in 6.5.


----------



## MustangMike

I always wanted to find a 95 in 35 Win, but was never able to, so my 348 Winchester filled the void. Ballistically they are very close.

I used to reload my 26" barrel 30-30 with 110 grain bullets … slow enough so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets. Was very light recoil and a lot of fun to shoot, great for stalking woodchucks! (Model 94 Buffalo Bill Commemorative with the 26" Octagon barrel). Purchased it in 1969, so I was not 18 yet, had to bring my Mother to the gun store with me!


----------



## Logger nate

When I was a teenager I was really into guns and hunting, mostly all I read about (way more important than school) and after much studying I felt like the 348 would be one of best guns to own in Winchester 95, never had one but sure wanted one, 358 was high on the list too. My Dad kinda got me started on 45-70, he had an original Springfield trap door. His favorite rifle that he always hunted with though was an original Winchester 1886 in 45-60, had an ivory front site, killed quite a few elk with it and a few deer. Great memories. 
That’s really neat about your 30-30 Mike, I was born in 1969. My dad also had a 25-35 and a 25-36.


----------



## MustangMike

My Cousin still has his father's old Model 94 in 32-40 with a 26" round barrel - that must have been a very early one!

The 348 was only chambered in the Model 71 Winchester - it was like a sporterized Model 86 with a hardened receiver, pistol grip, and 24" barrel with half length magazine. (a few were made in a carbine version with 20" barrel, but recoil must have been stiff). Also, (very important to me) they came with sling swivels! It took my first 3 deer with mine. No complaints with the cartridge, but when my eyes started getting weak I needed to go with a scoped rifle.

It became obvious to me when my Uncle (who was far sighted) was pointing out some deer to me, and I replied "you mean those brown spots"!!! My rifle did not have the rare peep sight option, wish it did!

The Model 71 was ONLY chambered in 348, and 348 was ONLY offered in the Model 71, likely part of what kept it from being more popular.

http://www.leverguns.com/articles/taylor/model71.htm


----------



## svk

Well we’ve got another batch of wacky weather swirling here. 

Rain last night, 7 degrees this AM. Sunday will be a high of 29 and it will be -17 by Tuesday. 

I have at most 36 hours worth of wood left in the indoor rack so I’ll probably end up hauling some tonight. Didn’t quite make two weeks on this last load but we didn’t heap the truck quite as high either.


----------



## svk

And I guess I never updated the ash can trivia. 

That can has two cords worth of wood ash in it. Mostly pine with a bit of maple and birch.


----------



## panolo

Your boiler must be a gasification boiler?


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Your boiler must be a gasification boiler?


No just a big old round barrel indoor boiler. That pine does burn very clean though.


----------



## panolo

It burns very clean and I bet you are good at burning down the coals. I get about 3.5 gallons of fine ash in two weeks with my OWB so I would say you and he boiler do a great job.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> The Model 71 was ONLY chambered in 348, and 348 was ONLY offered in the Model 71, likely part of what kept it from being more popular.


Ok, been quite awhile sense I looked into that stuff (only 35 years ago, lol), your right. Always wondered why it wasn’t more popular, sure seemed like a great round.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> No just a big old round barrel indoor boiler. That pine does burn very clean though.


A lot of the finer ash probably gets lifted out the chimney...my stove can go several weeks on ash and pine before needing emptied, but I can watch the swoosh of ash go up the flue everytime I open the door to reload.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

I cleaned out my ashes from my boiler today. It filled a 19" -11" heating tray less than half full. Spread the ashes for traction on the cement pad for the boiler. We had 21" of snow from the storms this week so everything is buried. Tossed a chain on the tractor going up to my wood lot to get a can of diesel. Good thing the can was by the splitter because I could not see it under the snow.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've been burning a lot of Oak and very little pine so far this year.. . It makes a LOT more ash! Pine burns away to very little.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> It burns very clean and I bet you are good at burning down the coals. I get about 3.5 gallons of fine ash in two weeks with my OWB so I would say you and he boiler do a great job.


The pine makes it real easy, just enough coals left in the morning to get the next batch lit. 

Interestingly enough if I mix 1/4 to 1/3 pine with the hardwood my burn times are close to that of straight hardwood.


----------



## dancan

I wonder how much ash from a cord ?


----------



## chucker

? been a long time since I bought a bucket of fat like that for 21.95+ the governor…. bet the smelly old log is the same or more! lol


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> I wonder how much ash from a cord ?


lol ?? really!! depends on how it tastes.....


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I hate to say it, but I would not eat that crap if you gave it to me!

Would you like some arsenic with that … it's all natural!


----------



## James Miller

First attempt with the double bevel. It's not perfect but it cut real good. Think it could use a little off the rakers and it will do better. Surprised how smooth it is.


----------



## JustJeff

That saw wants bigger wood!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> That saw wants bigger wood!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It's what I had laying around. I just wanted to see if the chain would cut. It's the chain @dancan thought I should toss on the scrap pile a few pages ago just square now.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Stripped wallpaper yesterday and 5 layers down or so came across this lace. It was only left on a plastered over chimney and small nook between a sealed off door way and the chimney. Appearently 2 door ways were plastered over when the chimney was put in. Victorians sure liked their fineries.


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome to square land James!!!


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 778184
> View attachment 778182
> First attempt with the double bevel. It's not perfect but it cut real good. Think it could use a little off the rakers and it will do better. Surprised how smooth it is.




Rut row....

You have crossed to the square side eh? 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 778184
> View attachment 778182
> First attempt with the double bevel. It's not perfect but it cut real good. Think it could use a little off the rakers and it will do better. Surprised how smooth it is.



Lookin good James. Mulberry cookies? Glad to see you had your hoodie on for @chipper1 .


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good James. Mulberry cookies? Glad to see you had your hoodie on for @chipper1 .



Is my neighbor Mr. Chipper1 kinda a PPE policer?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Welcome to square land James!!!


Thank you sir. By the end of that chain I was down to 5 or 6 swipes to get it converted enough to go to the next tooth. 



U&A said:


> Rut row....
> 
> You have crossed to the square side eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Never stop learning. Most likely won't go all square. But it will be fun to play with.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 778184
> View attachment 778182
> First attempt with the double bevel. It's not perfect but it cut real good. Think it could use a little off the rakers and it will do better. Surprised how smooth it is.



Looks good James, and it's cutting well. Might not hold an edge real long though if my eyes are seeing the angle correctly.
That old Carlton chain is some good stuff, here'a a round one in semi skip. I know skip won't cut fast though lol.

Muffler modded 2166 on it's first tank for comparison, both are in hard ash, of course the 2171 is ported.



farmer steve said:


> Lookin good James. Mulberry cookies? Glad to see you had your hoodie on for @chipper1 .



I do have mine on in one of the two videos above .


U&A said:


> Is my neighbor Mr. Chipper1 kinda a PPE policer?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Not really(but I'm not against PPE either), kind of an ongoing joke we have about his signature and running huskys at gtg, gotta have a hoodie on lol.
Here's my impersonation of Steve wearing his hoodie running a jred .

Good to wear your PPE.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> That saw wants bigger wood!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Theres a big cherry in that mess. Should make better test wood along with a ton of fire wood.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good James. Mulberry cookies? Glad to see you had your hoodie on for @chipper1 .


Pin oak. Only 3 kinds of weather in PA. T-shirt, hoodie, and coveralls. So hoodie cover a good chunk of the year.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks good James, and it's cutting well. Might not hold an edge real long though if my eyes are seeing the angle correctly.
> That old Carlton chain is some good stuff, here'a a round one in semi skip. I know skip won't cut fast though lol.
> 
> Muffler modded 2166 on it's first tank for comparison, both are in hard ash, of course the 2171 is ported.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have mine on in one of the two videos above .
> 
> Not really(but I'm not against PPE either), kind of an ongoing joke we have about his signature and running huskys at gtg, gotta have a hoodie on lol.
> Here's my impersonation of Steve wearing his hoodie running a jred .
> 
> Good to wear your PPE.


Its a work in progress. I was going to try to make the angles a little less aggressive when I touch it up. 
Most of my chain is carlton it all ben sold. It's good chain.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Its a work in progress. I was going to try to make the angles a little less aggressive when I touch it up.
> Most of my chain is carlton it all ben sold. It's good chain.


If it's just play chain then go for it, but I'm not fond of filing in the woods with round let alone square. In the basement I like to file, but my elbows say stop it , everything in moderation.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> If it's just play chain then go for it, but I'm not fond of filing in the woods with round let alone square. In the basement I like to file, but my elbows say stop it , everything in moderation.


I've always filed with the chain on the saw guess I'll have to figure it out. I'd like to have one of the homelite410 vices some day.


----------



## JustJeff

The junkyard homelite got the call for Christmas tree trimming.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> The junkyard homelite got the call for Christmas tree trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's a holiday card right there!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

BIL bought a xmas tree when I was visiting them in Sydney recently. $100. That was a cheap one. We are in the wrong game fellas !


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> BIL bought a xmas tree when I was visiting them in Sydney recently. $100. That was a cheap one. We are in the wrong game fellas !


I agree ares was almost $60 and they made me use a hand saw.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up dinner at the local Lutheran church’s lutefisk dinner. 

Lutefisk absolutely stinks when being cooked but it’s actually quite tasty with butter or cream sauce. No “fishy” taste at all. The Swedish meatballs and mashed rutabaga were awesome too.


----------



## James Miller

Found that big cherry.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Found that big cherry.


Stuck it, or just taking a break?

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Scrounged up dinner at the local Lutheran church’s lutefisk dinner.
> 
> Lutefisk absolutely stinks when being cooked but it’s actually quite tasty with butter or cream sauce. No “fishy” taste at all. The Swedish meatballs and mashed rutabaga were awesome too.


@svk Lutefisk is some good stuff. I have only had it with melted butter. We go to one of those dinners at a church just outside of Nelson, WI. Love lefsa with butter and sugar.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Stuck it, or just taking a break?
> 
> Philbert


Just taking a break. It was a mess just getting a path cut to get to this one. I did get stuck not long after though. Thought if I cut right from the top it would pinch. So I bored in about two inches down and got out the bottom but pinched the top of the bar. Blown down trees seem to have a mind of there own sometimes. Hard to read.


----------



## MechanicMatt

All this Christmas Tree talk, here is the crew getting ours. Everyone else has to use a handsaw at the farm, but the owners are family friends and they know I can wield a saw....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had a Christmas dinner/party at MustangMike’s younger daughters house (my cousin Krystle). I showed him this and he got a good chuckle. Wanted me to share it with all of you. 


I might add, he is by far my idea of our greatest president this country ever had


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> View attachment 778184
> View attachment 778182
> First attempt with the double bevel. It's not perfect but it cut real good. Think it could use a little off the rakers and it will do better. Surprised how smooth it is.



Looks good


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 778313
> View attachment 778314
> Found that big cherry.



I freakin love cherry! 

AWSOME 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I've always filed with the chain on the saw guess I'll have to figure it out. I'd like to have one of the homelite410 vices some day.


Just put the saw in the bench vice, you can put it in upside down so you don't have to get around the powerhead.


James Miller said:


> I agree ares was almost $60 and they made me use a hand saw.


Surprised you didn't have your EDC 355T on your belt under your jacket .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> All this Christmas Tree talk, here is the crew getting ours. Everyone else has to use a handsaw at the farm, but the owners are family friends and they know I can wield a saw....


Great picture Matt, good looking family, and I like the saw too .


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s cold out there this morning, hopefully the deer will be out when the sun comes up.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Looks good


It cut good for about 3/4 tank then started to fall off a bit. I think Brett was right about my angles.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Frozen fingers don’t type so well.....


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> It cut good for about 3/4 tank then started to fall off a bit. I think Brett was right about my angles.


But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Frozen fingers don’t type so well.....View attachment 778442


Buddy heater!


----------



## MustangMike

I only use a stump vice and always sharpen my chain on the saw.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I only use a stump vice and always sharpen my chain on the saw.


 Me to,

I use my tailgate vice and it always stays on the saw


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I sharpen my saw on either my fiberglass picnic table or a card table. I like the picnic table because it’s a bit higher so I can crouch to eyeball the rakers.


----------



## U&A

Welp,

A bit stressed out this week so im seeing Dr. Fiskars as we speak. Ill let you know what he prescribes[emoji1787]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> It cut good for about 3/4 tank then started to fall off a bit. I think Brett was right about my angles.


This is what mine looks like

Don’t know if it’s the greatest angles but can usually cut a couple cords before regrinding. When cutting green wood logging if I stay out of the dirt usually 2 days cutting (12hrs). Not sure what the angles are but hope that helps. 

I have to take my chain off to sharpen..


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Welp,
> 
> A bit stressed out this week so im seeing Dr. Fiskars as we speak. Ill let you know what he prescribes[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That’s a great looking set up! Very nice. Fiskars is great therapy


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> That’s a great looking set up! Very nice. Fiskars is great therapy



Thank you sir. One of my better ideas lately. Sure you guys are getting sick of seeing pictures of it I throw them in whenever I can[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Thank you sir. One of my better ideas lately. Sure you guys are getting sick of seeing pictures of it I throw them in whenever I can[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nope like the pictures! Keep them coming, I love your truck too!


----------



## svk

@chucker heard there was a pretty serious accident near Pillager. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> This is what mine looks likeView attachment 778477
> View attachment 778478
> Don’t know if it’s the greatest angles but can usually cut a couple cords before regrinding. When cutting green wood logging if I stay out of the dirt usually 2 days cutting (12hrs). Not sure what the angles are but hope that helps.
> 
> I have to take my chain off to sharpen..View attachment 778479


Looks good Nate. Those are nice angles, unfortunately here they don't last quite that long, but nothing does .
Is the grinder mounted there, or just set there on the shelf. Does it feel like it's low on power with the smaller motor.


----------



## svk

I have to haul some wood this morning. There’s only 4 pieces in the house. Need to get some motivation here!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> @chucker heard there was a pretty serious accident near Pillager. Hope all is well with you and yours.


! "THANKS" for the thoughts friend!! we were not the unlucky people ?! prayers going out to whom ever it was! we have not heard anything as of yet, just heading out to church in a few minutes tho.. be safe everyone ….


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I have to haul some wood this morning. There’s only 4 pieces in the house. Need to get some motivation here!



This little lady is out there at your wood pile right now ready to help you with your “load”.........of wood.







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say my square file at 45*, 45*, 45* (factory angles) holds up well, but noting will hold up that long in our Eastern Hardwoods!

Even though it can go longer, I generally like to touch it up after 2 tanks just to keep things sharp. I will often just go to the next saw and sharpen them all after I'm done.


----------



## U&A

Don’t know if this is a common thing or not but I do this frequently with softer woods or anything that’s easier to split. 

Right now I’m doing a bunch of maple with a few pieces of black locust mixed in. Both are pretty easy to split. Once I get the round split in half or to manageable sizes I’ll just lay them on their side instead of trying to stand them up. Saves a bit of time fooling around. 





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Nate. Those are nice angles, unfortunately here they don't last quite that long, but nothing does .
> Is the grinder mounted there, or just set there on the shelf. Does it feel like it's low on power with the smaller motor.


Thanks Brett, yeah I’m sure hardwood would be different, I’ve never cut any except a maple yard tree but those kinda soft aren’t they? 
It’s on a pipe that goes through my pallet shelf to the floor, was supposed to be a temporary set up but been that way a couple years, lol. Need to build a base to set pipe in. Yeah smaller motor is kinda weak but if you keep stone dressed like it should be it works well, also prevents you from getting tooth too hot.
Has anyone tried a goofy file (round edge flat file)? It’s easier to hand file than the square edge chisel file and seems like it stays sharp longer. Might be good option for hardwood firewood?


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, yeah I’m sure hardwood would be different, I’ve never cut any except a maple yard tree but those kinda soft aren’t they?
> It’s on a pipe that goes through my pallet shelf to the floor, was supposed to be a temporary set up but been that way a couple years, lol. Need to build a base to set pipe in. Yeah smaller motor is kinda weak but if you keep stone dressed like it should be it works well, also prevents you from getting tooth too hot.
> Has anyone tried a goofy file (round edge flat file)? It’s easier to hand file than the square edge chisel file and seems like it stays sharp longer. Might be good option for hardwood firewood?



Maple is technically a hardwood i think.... but its very soft, easy to cut, split and doesn’t hold a candle to real hardwood when put in the stove

I’m assuming you cut mostly Douglas...?

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Maple is technically a hardwood i think.... but its very soft, easy to cut, split and doesn’t hold a candle to real hardwood when put in the stove
> 
> I’m assuming you cut mostly Douglas...?
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Ok thanks, kinda what I thought. 
Yes mostly Douglas, some tamarack (larch), lodge pole pine, and ponderosa pine (very soft).


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Ok thanks, kinda what I thought.
> Yes mostly Douglas, some tamarack (larch), lodge pole pine, and ponderosa pine (very soft).



I’ve always wanted to try out those different pines in all aspects. Cutting, splitting, drying, burning. Would lodgepole pine be the longest lasting as far as in your stove? 

I always find it hilarious when anyone mentions burning any kind of pine in our part of the country. they absolutely lose their ****.......[emoji2962][emoji2962]

Causes way too much creosote
You’ll burn your house down
You’ll get cancer
Your firstborn will die
The world will end
Hitler will rise


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].......[emoji2957]

......... you know, all the common things they say



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> This little lady is out there at your wood pile right now ready to help you with your “load”.........of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I keep my best hoes in the garden shed.


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> This is what mine looks likeView attachment 778477
> View attachment 778478
> Don’t know if it’s the greatest angles but can usually cut a couple cords before regrinding. When cutting green wood logging if I stay out of the dirt usually 2 days cutting (12hrs). Not sure what the angles are but hope that helps.
> 
> I have to take my chain off to sharpen..View attachment 778479





chipper1 said:


> Looks good Nate. Those are nice angles, unfortunately here they don't last quite that long, but nothing does .
> Is the grinder mounted there, or just set there on the shelf. Does it feel like it's low on power with the smaller motor.


Looks a lot more durable then the angles I had. I cut a couple oak logs and started on that cherry I posted without much trouble. Then i put over a smaller cherry stem that was pretty punky and the chain started to go south. I touched it up befor I put the saw away. Might work on the cherry some more today and see how it holds up in clean wood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My sister was kind enough to get a picture of my dads dad, Mustang Mikes dad as well, framed for me. Now I have both my Grandfathers on display in their military attire.


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I’ve always wanted to try out those different pines in all aspects. Cutting, splitting, drying, burning. Would lodgepole pine be the longest lasting as far as in your stove?
> 
> I always find it hilarious when anyone mentions burning any kind of pine in our part of the country. they absolutely lose their ****.......[emoji2962][emoji2962]
> 
> Causes way too much creosote
> You’ll burn your house down
> You’ll get cancer
> Your firstborn will die
> The world will end
> Hitler will rise
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].......[emoji2957]
> 
> ......... you know, all the common things they say
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yes lodge pole has longest burn times for pine. It’s pretty good.
I throughly enjoy all aspects of cutting soft wood for sure, not sure I’d want hard wood if I could get it, heavy, stinky, dulls chain, coal and ash build up.. tell me again why you guys like it? Lol. Think Mr dancan has it figured out, spruce!
Tamarack is probably the best here, longest burn times (8-10 hrs?) in my stove, very little ash, burns clean. Then Douglas fir, very similar. Then lodge pole, very dense, ok burn times, great heat output, but much more coal ash build up, more buildup in chimney. Ponderosa actually burns pretty clean (seasoned) good heat output but not long burn times, but it does stop the earth’s rotation and your hair falls out .


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Yes lodge pole has longest burn times for pine. It’s pretty good.
> I throughly enjoy all aspects of cutting soft wood for sure, not sure I’d want hard wood if I could get it, heavy, stinky, dulls chain, coal and ash build up.. tell me again why you guys like it? Lol. Think Mr dancan has it figured out, spruce!
> Tamarack is probably the best here, longest burn times (8-10 hrs?) in my stove, very little ash, burns clean. Then Douglas fir, very similar. Then lodge pole, very dense, ok burn times, great heat output, but much more coal ash build up, more buildup in chimney. Ponderosa actually burns pretty clean (seasoned) good heat output but not long burn times, but it does stop the earth’s rotation and your hair falls out .



The main reason I think most of us like it is because when it burns it seems to put out a good amount of heat for a long time.. say If I compare it to maple that puts out a lot of heat but the fire dies down quick and then it holds coals for a good amount of time. 

Then you do oak or black locust and it seems you have flames for a lot longer. Even when it gets down to larger coals it still puts out some flames. 





One thing I think we all have different opinions on as what the term “ burn time” means. When I use the term burn time I mean how long the stove will hold coals until I have to put more wood in again. Might not be the right way to use that term but that’s how I’ve always done it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> My sister was kind enough to get a picture of my dads dad, Mustang Mikes dad as well, framed for me. Now I have both my Grandfathers on display in their military attire. View attachment 778524


Mikes dad on the left?


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> The main reason I think most of us like it is because when it burns it seems to put out a good amount of heat for a long time.. say If I compare it to maple that puts out a lot of heat but the fire dies down quick and then it holds coals for a good amount of time.
> 
> Then you do oak or black locust and it seems you have flames for a lot longer. Even when it gets down to larger coals it still puts out some flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I think we all have different opinions on as what the term “ burn time” means. When I use the term burn time I mean how long the stove will hold coals until I have to put more wood in again. Might not be the right way to use that term but that’s how I’ve always done it.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Ok thanks, yeah mostly just giving you guys a hard time, I’ve never burned hardwood, I would like to try it, I’m sure it’s very good and worth any negative aspects.
Sounds like much longer flame time. Although surprisingly for being a pine lodge pole actually sounds very similar to hardwood except for burn times, it keeps a flame going the longest, and is actually some of our heaviest wood for same size pieces.
I guess when I say burn times for me it’s when I need to reload stove to keep it from going completely out, durning the day when I’m here I load it more often.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Ok thanks, yeah mostly just giving you guys a hard time, I’ve never burned hardwood, I would like to try it, I’m sure it’s very good and worth any negative aspects.
> Sounds like much longer flame time. Although surprisingly for being a pine lodge pole actually sounds very similar to hardwood except for burn times, it keeps a flame going the longest, and is actually some of our heaviest wood for same size pieces.
> I guess when I say burn times for me it’s when I need to reload stove to keep it from going completely out, durning the day when I’m here I load it more often.



I know you’re giving us a hard time. Hardwood has a lot of things that suck about it[emoji23]. 

I have been taught to believe pine does not last for **** and it sounds like it does pretty darn good. 

Maybe the best of both worlds? I assume it’s fairly easy to split? 

The only pine I’ve burned I think is eastern white pine. Did not last very long. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I know you’re giving us a hard time. Hardwood has a lot of things that suck about it[emoji23].
> 
> I have been taught to believe pine does not last for **** and it sounds like it does pretty darn good.
> 
> Maybe the best of both worlds? I assume it’s fairly easy to split?
> 
> The only pine I’ve burned I think is eastern white pine. Did not last very long.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Lodge pole actually last quite awhile, the coal stage last much longer than most soft woods. Yes lodge pole splits very easy (tamarack splits very easy too) very nice to work with and smells great. Ponderosa not so much, worst soft wood to split.

Best way to split the hard ones

Red fir round


----------



## Logger nate

The wood pile inspectors came by this morning


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Lodge pole actually last quite awhile, the coal stage last much longer than most soft woods. Yes lodge pole splits very easy (tamarack splits very easy too) very nice to work with and smells great. Ponderosa not so much, worst soft wood to split.
> 
> Best way to split the hard ones
> 
> Red fir round




Auto tune’s sound angry [emoji23]

Nice saw!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

So Dr. Fiskars prescribed a heavy dose of pancake wood (maple). Dang this stuff is gravy to split[emoji847]











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> Had a Christmas dinner/party at MustangMike’s younger daughters house (my cousin Krystle). I showed him this and he got a good chuckle. Wanted me to share it with all of you.
> 
> 
> I might add, he is by far my idea of our greatest president this country ever had View attachment 778376


After a fair trial and right of appeal, I'm all for it. Zero chance of recidivism.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say my square file at 45*, 45*, 45* (factory angles) holds up well, but noting will hold up that long in our Eastern Hardwoods!
> 
> Even though it can go longer, I generally like to touch it up after 2 tanks just to keep things sharp. I will often just go to the next saw and sharpen them all after I'm done.


My grinder is set up to little sharper angles but factory Oregon square chisel angles do seem to hold up very well and and work good for milling too, pretty smooth


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> My grinder is set up to little sharper angles but factory Oregon square chisel angles do seem to hold up very well and and work good for milling too, pretty smooth
> View attachment 778565



Dang that truck[emoji7]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> So Dr. Fiskars prescribed a heavy dose of pancake wood (maple). Dang this stuff is gravy to split[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Don't let @chipper1 see that locust.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Mikes dad on the left?



AWSOME!

Thanks for sharing. That picture on the left is WAY cool! 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> My sister was kind enough to get a picture of my dads dad, Mustang Mikes dad as well, framed for me. Now I have both my Grandfathers on display in their military attire. View attachment 778524


Those are great pictures! So thankful for our veterans and military personnel! You should be proud.


U&A said:


> Dang that truck[emoji7]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Ok what’s your bid? I need to buy a log truck, lol.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Mikes dad on the left?



Yes.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Those are great pictures! So thankful for our veterans and military personnel! You should be proud.
> 
> Ok what’s your bid? I need to buy a log truck, lol.



I need some info. Miles, manual or auto, rust.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Mikes dad on the left?


Yup


----------



## MustangMike

There are many different types of Maple, and they run the full range of hardness (depending on where you live).

Black Maple (Rock Maple) and Sugar Maple (Hard Maple) are close to as hard as any other wood out there, and have BTUs similar to Oak - they burn for a long time.

Red Maple (Swamp Maple) is much softer, but burns OK.

Silver Maple, Sycamore and Box Elder (all in the Maple family) are very soft and burn very fast. If you want to show off a saw, demonstrate it with one of them!

Norway Maple is an import, it is not as hard as Sugar Maple but is harder than Red Maple. It is also very stringy and very hard to split.

I believe other places have big leaf maple, which is also pretty darn soft.

Do not make the mistake of lumping all Maples as being the same, they are more diverse than any other wood that I know of.


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> Maple is technically a hardwood i think.... but its very soft, easy to cut, split and doesn’t hold a candle to real hardwood when put in the stove


Some species of maple are harder or softer than others.

EDIT: @MustangMike was posting while I was typing!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I need some info. Miles, manual or auto, rust.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Oh I probably won’t sell it yet, Brett has first dibs if I do, your 2nd though, thanks for your interest.


----------



## U&A

I THINK the maple im splitting is red. I’ll have to wander back out in the woods and see if I can find any leaves still left around the tops. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Oh I probably won’t sell it yet, Brett has first dibs if I do, your 2nd though, thanks for your interest.



Well if its an auto im out.... unless the price justifies a swap. [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Well if its an auto im out.... unless the price justifies a swap. [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It’s a manual 5 speed, one ton axles, wicked wheel turbo, 4” exhaust, no rust, and....


----------



## panolo

Hadn't really tried out my skid steer splitter as of yet since I had to get the quick attach plate modified. Decided since the Vikes were basically on a bye playing Detroit I could listen to it and do some work. Just wanted to break the big rounds up to a size that is easy lifting and finish on the SS since that does such a nice job. Made this pile and I'll probably finish it next weekend since this coming week is supposed to be trash.


----------



## stillhunter

Found year old cutover w 2 huge piles of mostly white oak today and have permission to take all I want. Headin home w a load this afternoon.....


----------



## 95custmz

Got a new to me wood scrounger over the weekend. ‘04 F350 4WD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

1ton trucks sure carry the weight well. When I was last serious about wood, had a f150 that I added 2leafs to the pack in the back. The old 300 straight 6 and 5 speed would pull all day, but the suspension even with the added leafs, left a LOT to be desired. I used to snag the K3500 from work any chance I got, that plow truck would sit all summer if it wasn’t for my “projects”


----------



## JustJeff

I've heard all kinds of myths about different woods. Can't burn pine because of creosote I've even heard that about poplar. People around here think that if it's not sugar maple, you can't heat your house with it. All wood has roughly the same BTUs per pound, some woods are just more dense than others. Silver maple and box elder get a bad rap IMO. I use a lot of them and have great results. I'll take Silver maple all day. To be fair my house is relatively easy to heat and I have the correct size stove in a modern design with secondary burn. If I had a hundred year old farmhouse with an old timer smoke dragon, I might be more of a wood snob. Whenever I hear one of these myths I always ask, " gee what do they do up north where they don't have hardwood?" 
Proper seasoning is something that gets missed almost always around here. I see people getting their firewood delivered in the fall and I know it's only been cut and split and not stacked probably only a month ago. Many woods need a couple years to season and they won't dry in the round even if the ends look cracked. Wood cut in the winter before sap rises will season faster. I have been a fortunate scrounger and have my next winters wood split and stacked already out on the fence line in the wind and sun. I have found a huge difference since I have been splitting a year ahead and getting 2 summers worth of sun and dry wind on my wood. Fire starts easier and I am able to choke it back more for longer hotter fires and cleaner with a good secondary burn. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I've heard all kinds of myths about different woods. Can't burn pine because of creosote I've even heard that about poplar. People around here think that if it's not sugar maple, you can't heat your house with it. All wood has roughly the same BTUs per pound, some woods are just more dense than others. Silver maple and box elder get a bad rap IMO. I use a lot of them and have great results. I'll take Silver maple all day. To be fair my house is relatively easy to heat and I have the correct size stove in a modern design with secondary burn. If I had a hundred year old farmhouse with an old timer smoke dragon, I might be more of a wood snob. Whenever I hear one of these myths I always ask, " gee what do they do up north where they don't have hardwood?"
> Proper seasoning is something that gets missed almost always around here. I see people getting their firewood delivered in the fall and I know it's only been cut and split and not stacked probably only a month ago. Many woods need a couple years to season and they won't dry in the round even if the ends look cracked. Wood cut in the winter before sap rises will season faster. I have been a fortunate scrounger and have my next winters wood split and stacked already out on the fence line in the wind and sun. I have found a huge difference since I have been splitting a year ahead and getting 2 summers worth of sun and dry wind on my wood. Fire starts easier and I am able to choke it back more for longer hotter fires and cleaner with a good secondary burn.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I heard you can't cut firewood without at least a ported 70cc saw lol.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, a properly ported 262xp sure makes a helluva firewood machine. My Uncle has a sweet MSsomething 60cc that’s ported and a monster too. If you get a log load, a 20-24inch bar on one of our two 60cc’s gets the job done no problems. I think his is a MS360, not too heavy and gets it done (almost as good as my 262xp)


----------



## chipper1

Whats the 20 on the locust .
Got mine, some cookies, some small rounds, and a bunch of splits .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, a properly ported 262xp sure makes a helluva firewood machine. My Uncle has a sweet MSsomething 60cc that’s ported and a monster too. If you get a log load, a 20-24inch bar on one of our two 60cc’s gets the job done no problems. I think his is a MS360, not too heavy and gets it done (almost as good as my 262xp)


Did you see this ad lol.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-262xp.337888/#post-7094397
They do run well, but I like the 3 series and newer saws.
Ran this one in some locust today.
Got a few more things shuffled around today and more long and odd wood put into a metal pallet with sides too. It was a good day to get stuff cleaned up before @svk sends us more artic weather and snow, I'm not complaining, just getting ready .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Spike60 had/has a mean 357, ported and it’s a runner. Great saws


----------



## MechanicMatt

You’re mean! Priced right, shows me the link, then says ........... SOLD


I’d have kept it and sent it to see my Uncles Doctor......


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I heard you can't cut firewood without at least a ported 70cc saw lol.


That one is true!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

95custmz said:


> Got a new to me wood scrounger over the weekend. ‘04 F350 4WD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!! What motor?


----------



## Logger nate

JustJeff said:


> That one is true!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That one is true!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


.


----------



## 95custmz

The 5.4L. It's gonna be the back up for the 1990 F250 with the 460. LOL


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> You’re mean! Priced right, shows me the link, then says ........... SOLD
> 
> 
> I’d have kept it and sent it to see my Uncles Doctor......


Well at first I thought you were referring to it because you saw the ad, but then I realized you were talking about my statement in regards to the 70cc saws.
You and your uncle have something in common other than being related, neither one likes to use the quote button .
Like Jeff said, it's true that a 60cc saw just won't cut it, so if you want a 357 it's up for sale. I sold my ported 361 this summer after having it sit on the shelf for the greater part of 2 yrs, I liked it a lot, but I hate to see them sit. I like both saws a lot, but since I run the 50's I usually go right from a 50 with an 18 to a 70 with a 20 or a 24.
Here's one I have listed here, do you want me to post all of them I have for sale in here for you .


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Well at first I thought you were referring to it because you saw the ad, but then I realized you were talking about my statement in regards to the 70cc saws.
> You and your uncle have something in common other than being related, neither one likes to use the quote button .
> Like Jeff said, it's true that a 60cc saw just won't cut it, so if you want a 357 it's up for sale. I sold my ported 361 this summer after having it sit on the shelf for the greater part of 2 yrs, I liked it a lot, but I hate to see them sit. I like both saws a lot, but since I run the 50's I usually go right from a 50 with an 18 to a 70 with a 20 or a 24.
> Here's one I have listed here, do you want me to post all of them I have for sale in here for you .



I have a 372xp for when the 262 doesn’t pull the weight, also a Closed Port 55. Don’t really think I need anything more then those three....

except, one day wanna upgrade the 55CP to a 346xp


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> It’s a manual 5 speed, one ton axles, wicked wheel turbo, 4” exhaust, no rust, and....


Wish I would have waited for a stick. Mine does have a 38r and 4" exhaust. It's cheaper to do the zf6 swap then a built auto.



chipper1 said:


> I heard you can't cut firewood without at least a ported 70cc saw lol.


I heard the same thing on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> I have a 372xp for when the 262 doesn’t pull the weight, also a Closed Port 55. Don’t really think I need anything more then those three....
> 
> except, one day wanna upgrade the 55CP to a 346xp


I like the 372's , one of my favorite firewooding saws, that and a 346.
55's are great little saws, I've had the closed and open port versions, good cutting.
The big difference in the 55/346 is the top cover clips, better intake mounting to the cylinder(there's a nice fix for this), and the front tensioner, and about half a hp(although the 55 has a wide power band). A cheap upgrade would be to get into a 351(like the 346 oe) or a 353(like the 346ne although there was one without the primer bulb and one with ), then you could grab a cylinder from Spike for under $100, you can change a piston and cylinder right .
I actually enjoy running the 353's, nice power and the wide power band means they are easier to keep the rpms up with a longer bar, which makes them cut quite close to a 346.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> I like the 372's , one of my favorite firewooding saws, that and a 346.
> 55's are great little saws, I've had the closed and open port versions, good cutting.
> The big difference in the 55/346 is the top cover clips, better intake mounting to the cylinder(there's a nice fix for this), and the front tensioner, and about half a hp(although the 55 has a wide power band). A cheap upgrade would be to get into a 351(like the 346 oe) or a 353(like the 346ne although there was one without the primer bulb and one with ), then you could grab a cylinder from Spike for under $100, you can change a piston and cylinder right .
> I actually enjoy running the 353's, nice power and the wide power band means they are easier to keep the rpms up with a longer bar, which makes them cut quite close to a 346.


Congratulations on anniversary!
I like my 661 for stuff 30" or larger like the hadge couple weekend ago


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yes.





MechanicMatt said:


> Yup


Your looks definitely follow that side of the family, strong genetics there. Can definitely see it in Matt’s older daughter too.


----------



## svk

I’ll tell you, a 357 or 262 are arguably in the running for best one saw plan.


----------



## svk

A group I volunteer with put on “Santa’s Workshop” at the community center. The usual method of delivering Santa is by draft horse and sleigh but the stable owners were out of town so the Snowmobile club delivered Santa by groomer which was equally cool. Here’s Santa greeting his first guests (my daughter in pic) that were waiting for him. 

I personally cooked 44 pizzas today for the event. We had several hundred people come to the event over three hours.


----------



## billijak

panolo said:


> Hadn't really tried out my skid steer splitter as of yet since I had to get the quick attach plate modified. Decided since the Vikes were basically on a bye playing Detroit I could listen to it and do some work. Just wanted to break the big rounds up to a size that is easy lifting and finish on the SS since that does such a nice job. Made this pile and I'll probably finish it next weekend since this coming week is supposed to be trash.
> View attachment 778607
> View attachment 778608


Haven't watched a full Vikings game since Favre threw the interception at New Orleans in the NFC Championship game. I felt the same let down as the missed field goal at home against the Falcons in that NFC game....then both teams go on to win the Super Bowl! Found I can get so much work done during those 3 hours, that I really don't miss watching. But, usually in the evening or the next day, I will hit the computer an watch highlights...win or lose.


----------



## MustangMike

Ported 60 cc saws are hard to beat as great all around saws, but I too find myself going right from a ported 261 to my 70 cc saws and not using the 60 cc saws as much as I should.

My 10 mm 044 and 462 are probably some of the best running and lightest 70 cc saws made, so it is hard to pick a 60 cc saw over them. Ironically, neither of my 70 cc saws are ported, but they leave nothing to be desired.

Imagine, the only ported saw that Matt has is the one I got for him through Dr Al … and it's a Husky … what a good Uncle I am!!! That is, hands down, his favorite saw!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say my square file at 45*, 45*, 45* (factory angles) holds up well, but noting will hold up that long in our Eastern Hardwoods!
> 
> Even though it can go longer, I generally like to touch it up after 2 tanks just to keep things sharp. I will often just go to the next saw and sharpen them all after I'm done.


Could you post a picture of one of your cutters. I can learn alot from a pic.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Ported 60 cc saws are hard to beat as great all around saws, but I too find myself going right from a ported 261 to my 70 cc saws and not using the 60 cc saws as much as I should.
> 
> My 10 mm 044 and 462 are probably some of the best running and lightest 70 cc saws made, so it is hard to pick a 60 cc saw over them. Ironically, neither of my 70 cc saws are ported, but they leave nothing to be desired.
> 
> Imagine, the only ported saw that Matt has is the one I got for him through Dr Al … and it's a Husky … what a good Uncle I am!!! That is, hands down, his favorite saw!


Have been thinking seriously about a 24" on the 261 and skipping the 7900 and going directly to the 395. So, back to a two saw plan


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I've heard all kinds of myths about different woods. Can't burn pine because of creosote I've even heard that about poplar. People around here think that if it's not sugar maple, you can't heat your house with it. All wood has roughly the same BTUs per pound, some woods are just more dense than others. Silver maple and box elder get a bad rap IMO. I use a lot of them and have great results. I'll take Silver maple all day. To be fair my house is relatively easy to heat and I have the correct size stove in a modern design with secondary burn. If I had a hundred year old farmhouse with an old timer smoke dragon, I might be more of a wood snob. Whenever I hear one of these myths I always ask, " gee what do they do up north where they don't have hardwood?"
> Proper seasoning is something that gets missed almost always around here. I see people getting their firewood delivered in the fall and I know it's only been cut and split and not stacked probably only a month ago. Many woods need a couple years to season and they won't dry in the round even if the ends look cracked. Wood cut in the winter before sap rises will season faster. I have been a fortunate scrounger and have my next winters wood split and stacked already out on the fence line in the wind and sun. I have found a huge difference since I have been splitting a year ahead and getting 2 summers worth of sun and dry wind on my wood. Fire starts easier and I am able to choke it back more for longer hotter fires and cleaner with a good secondary burn.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


^^^^this


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> I heard you can't cut firewood without at least a ported 70cc saw lol.


My little t540 will buck 12"dia logs all day long.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> I’ll tell you, a 357 or 262 are arguably in the running for best one saw plan.


550xp


----------



## MechanicMatt

562


----------



## James Miller

Ported 590 because I'm poor .


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> My little t540 will buck 12"dia logs all day long.


You missed the joke .
Why shouldn't it, many guys run 16" on them, quick in the cut isn't what's most efficient in all situations. There are so many places to make up for a saw cutting slower, for some reason many here and on other forums focus solely on cut times in a cookie. While I enjoy running saws and making comparisons a saw that cuts 50% slower in the cut for a guy cutting 2-4 cords a yr isn't that big of a deal vs the cost of a new saw to cut faster when you're trying to save a buck by burning wood. Personally I like running the pro saws/high quality equipment, but for my firewood needs I could do everything no problem with a 455/ms290, and if I avoided the large wood I could do it all with a 450/ms250.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Ported 590 because I'm poor .


All of them .
Poor yeah lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A group I volunteer with put on “Santa’s Workshop” at the community center. The usual method of delivering Santa is by draft horse and sleigh but the stable owners were out of town so the Snowmobile club delivered Santa by groomer which was equally cool. Here’s Santa greeting his first guests (my daughter in pic) that were waiting for him.
> 
> I personally cooked 44 pizzas today for the event. We had several hundred people come to the event over three hours.
> 
> View attachment 778698


Looks like a great time Steve.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a great time Steve.


It was very well received by everyone in attendance. I cannot take credit as I just joined the group two months ago. But I am a pizza slinging mofo LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Heading to the lake. 4 hrs on dry roads not gonna be that today.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’ll tell you, a 357 or 262 are arguably in the running for best one saw plan.


I can only run one at a time so it's the 241 or 261 or 462. If they can't cut it it's to big to bother with.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> 562


Yes but so many people ***** about the autotune on them. Mine ran flawlessly though and wasn't picky about premix ratio like my 550 was.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> 550xp


For me a ported 550 or 346 would be all I needed. But if I was in bigger timber the 357/262/562 would be the ticket IMO.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You missed the joke .
> Why shouldn't it, many guys run 16" on them, quick in the cut isn't what's most efficient in all situations. There are so many places to make up for a saw cutting slower, *for some reason many here and on other forums focus solely on cut times in a cookie*. While I enjoy running saws and making comparisons a saw that cuts 50% slower in the cut for a guy cutting 2-4 cords a yr isn't that big of a deal vs the cost of a new saw to cut faster when you're trying to save a buck by burning wood. Personally I like running the pro saws/high quality equipment, but for my firewood needs I could do everything no problem with a 455/ms290, and if I avoided the large wood I could do it all with a 450/ms250.


Right. I think that back about 2012-2014 that hit it's peak around here. You would nearly be shamed if you bought a homeowner saw.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> It’s a manual 5 speed, one ton axles, wicked wheel turbo, 4” exhaust, no rust, and....



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji1786][emoji1786][emoji1786][emoji1786]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Now, how do you choose a 562 over a 462 that is the same weight and 10 more cc??? The 462 also has spring av and the stay clean filter … just sayin!!!

It also runs right with my 10 mm 044 even thought the 462 only has a little muffler mod. (the 044 also has base gasket delete and timing advance).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Now, how do you choose a 562 over a 462 that is the same weight and 10 more cc??? The 462 also has spring av and the stay clean filter … just sayin!!!
> 
> It also runs right with my 10 mm 044 even thought the 462 only has a little muffler mod. (the 044 also has base gasket delete and timing advance).


I’m a few years behind lol. Didn’t realize the 462 was that light.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Now, how do you choose a 562 over a 462 that is the same weight and 10 more cc??? The 462 also has spring av and the stay clean filter … just sayin!!!
> 
> It also runs right with my 10 mm 044 even thought the 462 only has a little muffler mod. (the 044 also has base gasket delete and timing advance).



But 6100....?

[emoji16]

The 462 id definitely a great saw though 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Now, how do you choose a 562 over a 462 that is the same weight and 10 more cc??? The 462 also has spring av and the stay clean filter … just sayin!!!
> 
> It also runs right with my 10 mm 044 even thought the 462 only has a little muffler mod. (the 044 also has base gasket delete and timing advance).


462 sounds like a great saw and I would like to try one but I could get a 562 and get it ported and still be about $300 less than a 462 here, and our sthil dealer here isn’t very good.


----------



## Logger nate

They sure are nice though, and I like the handle spacing


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> They sure are nice though, and I like the handle spacingView attachment 778806


Looks like about $120 more for the R model than the regular here. Don't think I ever saw any saws at my dealer with a wrap handle.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Looks like about $120 more for the R model than the regular here. Don't think I ever saw any saws at my dealer with a wrap handle.


There’s 7% tax on that here too


----------



## MustangMike

W/O the wrap handle I have seen 462s locally with 20" light bars for $1,100, and I paid less for mine.

The wrap handle cost more and weight's more.

462 is the same weight as a 6100 or a 562, and the 6100 is 4.5 Hp, the 462 is 6 Hp. You would need to get them ported to run with a 462, and then your cost difference is gone.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> W/O the wrap handle I have seen 462s locally with 20" light bars for $1,100, and I paid less for mine.
> 
> The wrap handle cost more and weight's more.
> 
> 462 is the same weight as a 6100 or a 562, and the 6100 is 4.5 Hp, the 462 is 6 Hp. You would need to get them ported to run with a 462, and then your cost difference is gone.



Im messing...[emoji1787]. The 6100 is definitely less saw than the 462. 

But its also a lot less $$ too. Basically half the price or close to it


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> I can only run one at a time so it's the 241 or 261 or 462. If they can't cut it it's to big to bother with.



I'll use my 77 cc saws with 28" bars (Hybrids and a MS 460) for felling and bucking large stuff, and I like the 90+ cc saws for milling and noodling large rounds.

But, 90% of the time, I don't need anything more than my 462, and that is a sweet saw!


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> Im messing...[emoji1787]. The 6100 is definitely less saw than the 462.
> 
> But its also a lot less $$ too. Basically half the price or close to it
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



They are very strong for 60 cc saws, and ported they really come alive (actually, those comments apply to both the 562 and 6100). But, the ver II of the 362 is over 1/2 lb less weight.


----------



## Logger nate

3 years ago I paid $600 for my 562 with wrap kit, shipped, $300 to get it ported with shipping. It’s a great saw but doubt it would keep up with a stock 462.


----------



## Philbert

_'There's no replacement for displacement!'_

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

462 would be a fantastic saw, especially for one saw plan. One saw would be terrible though, lol


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> There’s 7% tax on that here too


6% here unless you have an orchard


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’m a few years behind lol. Didn’t realize the 462 was that light.


Speaking of weight, did you get that poulan fired up yet?  Just cleaned up my 5200 from the GTG and put it on the shelf on its pink blankie till the next GTG.


----------



## Logger nate

Can’t beat 462 for power to weight but somebody’s got to stick up for husky, lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> You missed the joke .
> Why shouldn't it, many guys run 16" on them, quick in the cut isn't what's most efficient in all situations. There are so many places to make up for a saw cutting slower, for some reason many here and on other forums focus solely on cut times in a cookie. While I enjoy running saws and making comparisons a saw that cuts 50% slower in the cut for a guy cutting 2-4 cords a yr isn't that big of a deal vs the cost of a new saw to cut faster when you're trying to save a buck by burning wood. Personally I like running the pro saws/high quality equipment, but for my firewood needs I could do everything no problem with a 455/ms290, and if I avoided the large wood I could do it all with a 450/ms250.



Agree. I 'wooded' 6-12 cord year with a MS310 assisted by a MS210 for brushing out. Did have a few overly used other saws along the way. Finally got to where I could afford pro saws so stable became top handle Stihl 192, MS362s and later added an MS441. First score was back in 1970s, Black locust logs from aclearance projecct. Up to 16" diameter. Got 4-5 cord with a top handle homelite, 12" bar. One uses what is available and affordable.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Yes but so many people ***** about the autotune on them. Mine ran flawlessly though and wasn't picky about premix ratio like my 550 was.



My only objection to the autotune in my MS441 is its slow idle. I does idle but one keeps thinking it willd die...which it does if left idle for more than a about 15 or so seconds. Dealer says no adjustment available.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of weight, did you get that poulan fired up yet?  Just cleaned up my 5200 from the GTG and put it on the shelf on its pink blankie till the next GTG.


----------



## svk

It’s cold here, 5 above. I thought it was funny how my X-25 froze sticking out of the snow drift.


----------



## MustangMike

I heated my house for five years with a Homelite Super 2 with a 14" bar, and the next 5 with a Homelite 330 with a 20" bar. Then I got my 044 and never ran either one of them ever again.

It was just so much smoother, faster and more reliable. Every year I had recoil trouble with the Homelite's, and the vibrations!!! I just replaced the pull cord on my 044 for the first time this year.

That means it worked for me, w/o problems, for almost 27 years! There was just no comparing them.

I remember the guys in the store did not want to sell me the 044 because I was not a Tree Pro. I asked them why and they replied "it cuts too fast". I replied "that is exactly what I need" … I had just rec'd about 7 cord of logs from a local tree place. That saw really made me happy, and Matt's Dad got a 460 not long after as a result.

He had just received a delivery of some huge Oak rounds. I was able to easily noodle them for him, and he was amazed! Just don't know how the kid ever strayed to Huskys!!!


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> 462 would be a fantastic saw, especially for one saw plan. One saw would be terrible though, lol


Could get a couple of different length bars to ease the pain.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> 462 would be a fantastic saw, especially for one saw plan. One saw would be terrible though, lol



Raise your hand if you only have one saw..........................?


[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> You missed the joke .
> Why shouldn't it, many guys run 16" on them, quick in the cut isn't what's most efficient in all situations. There are so many places to make up for a saw cutting slower, for some reason many here and on other forums focus solely on cut times in a cookie. While I enjoy running saws and making comparisons a saw that cuts 50% slower in the cut for a guy cutting 2-4 cords a yr isn't that big of a deal vs the cost of a new saw to cut faster when you're trying to save a buck by burning wood. Personally I like running the pro saws/high quality equipment, but for my firewood needs I could do everything no problem with a 455/ms290, and if I avoided the large wood I could do it all with a 450/ms250.


I agree. The little 011avt that got me started has put up more wood then all my modern saws combined. Ms250 heated the house for 3 years. Just about any saw will do the job for a firewood guy. Going to be a long time befor the echos and dolmar combined catch up to the old 011. That old saw has 100+ cords on it. Not bad for an old 45cc saw


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Chippewa National Forest snow let up and suns coming out.


Upper Red Lake pretty big for a puddle guy like me.







Son got the first walleye a nice 20"


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> _'There's no replacement for displacement!'_
> 
> Philbert


Boost and light weight are the best replacement for displacement.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Chippewa National Forest snow let up and suns coming out.
> View attachment 778843
> 
> Upper Red Lake pretty big for a puddle guy like me.
> View attachment 778844
> 
> View attachment 778845
> 
> View attachment 778846
> 
> 
> Son got the first walleye a nice 20"
> View attachment 778847


I saw a 36" that came through the ice last year at the local lake. Marburg was known for its walleyes in the 80s and early 90s. Guys would come from all up and down the east coast to fish it. Now a days the lake is a mess and the white perch are ruining everything. 20-25 is a good walleye around here but the monsters are still there if your lucky enough to find one. Also produces musky that dreams are made of


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> You missed the joke .
> Why shouldn't it, many guys run 16" on them, quick in the cut isn't what's most efficient in all situations. There are so many places to make up for a saw cutting slower, for some reason many here and on other forums focus solely on cut times in a cookie. While I enjoy running saws and making comparisons a saw that cuts 50% slower in the cut for a guy cutting 2-4 cords a yr isn't that big of a deal vs the cost of a new saw to cut faster when you're trying to save a buck by burning wood. Personally I like running the pro saws/high quality equipment, but for my firewood needs I could do everything no problem with a 455/ms290, and if I avoided the large wood I could do it all with a 450/ms250.



THIS!!!!
You can get buy with one saw fine, or most of us, with a little bit of patience when cutting and a bit of patience and pickiness in finding the scrounges. when my patience ran out ...I bought a big saw. the BEST saw, can't believe no one mentioned the 365x-torq! fab and gret value. or a dol-kita-red 9100...although a little on the large side for a single saw i guess!


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Chippewa National Forest snow let up and suns coming out.
> View attachment 778843
> 
> Upper Red Lake pretty big for a puddle guy like me.
> View attachment 778844
> 
> View attachment 778845
> 
> View attachment 778846
> 
> 
> Son got the first walleye a nice 20"
> View attachment 778847



What is this?








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## 95custmz

Really bad wood scroungers.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Chippewa National Forest snow let up and suns coming out.
> View attachment 778843
> 
> Upper Red Lake pretty big for a puddle guy like me.
> View attachment 778844
> 
> View attachment 778845
> 
> View attachment 778846
> 
> 
> Son got the first walleye a nice 20"
> View attachment 778847


!! OH YOU SUCK !! your fishing and I'm stuck here plowing powder? something wrong with this/them pictures.... catch a bunch will you!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Right. I think that back about 2012-2014 that hit it's peak around here. You would nearly be shamed if you bought a homeowner saw.


I just read through this thread and it's apparent at least one is still here .


svk said:


> I’m a few years behind lol. Didn’t realize the 462 was that light.


Guess you won't be able to cut anymore this yr now that you know .


Logger nate said:


> Can’t beat 462 for power to weight but somebody’s got to stick up for husky, lol.


Stihls are ugly, I wouldn't own one of those things if you paid me too, especially if it was an mtronic saw .
Go Husky .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 778893



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Best answer EVER !!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I just read through this thread and it's apparent at least one is still here .
> 
> Guess you won't be able to cut anymore this yr now that you know .
> 
> Stihls are ugly, I wouldn't own one of those thing if you paid me too, especially if it was an mtronic saw .
> Go Husky .



Ugly or not, im not brand loyal. Id take a 462 in a second. And I generally prefer Husky. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Best answer EVER !!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It's as tough out on the ice as it is in here if you ain't running a 462.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Ugly or not, im not brand loyal. Id take a 462 in a second. And I generally prefer Husky.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


There's a dealer right around the corner, why don't you have one yet .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, now that you mentioned it... you’re correct. Never uses the quote option, hahahahaha 


Uncle Mike, don’t rag on me about Huskys. You cheated on Winchester Model 70’s with disposable Rugers.... and I still remember convincing you that square file was the way to go. It was over dinner in the old cabin. 

oh and BTW, everyone that knows a thing or two will tell ya..... Husqvarna is SUPERIOR in every aspect. Ask the guy that logged your property last what rides in his skidder..... it’s not from Germany........


----------



## chipper1

Which chipper you talking to.


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Not spruce , I was already there .


----------



## MechanicMatt

View from Vanderbilt Mansion, hunted yesterday morning and then did the family thing. Took the “Christmas Tour” with the wife and kids. Wife took pics inside. This was the only picture I took...


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Which chipper you talking to.



come on man...... you know what I’m talking about


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> come on man...... you know what I’m talking about


I'm totally joking.


----------



## JustJeff

Stihl 500i is obviously a tool made with scroungers and part time wannabes in mind. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Stihl 500i is obviously a tool made with scroungers and part time wannabes in mind.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Seen a few videos of it getting out cut by 462s. And now it's been recalled supposedly.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Fuel Injection will never catch on... Er will it? I just hope the small engines move away from the battery system.


----------



## KiwiBro

wait, what? small engines have a battery system?


----------



## Logger nate

sixonetonoffun said:


> Chippewa National Forest snow let up and suns coming out.
> View attachment 778843
> 
> Upper Red Lake pretty big for a puddle guy like me.
> View attachment 778844
> 
> View attachment 778845
> 
> View attachment 778846
> 
> 
> Son got the first walleye a nice 20"
> View attachment 778847


That’s great!! Good pictures!



chipper1 said:


> I just read through this thread and it's apparent at least one is still here .
> 
> Guess you won't be able to cut anymore this yr now that you know .
> 
> Stihls are ugly, I wouldn't own one of those things if you paid me too, especially if it was an mtronic saw .
> Go Husky .


I’d probably own a sthil if they didn’t have the dang flip floppin flippy caps, and if they weren’t ugly
Husky! Oh and dolmar




MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, now that you mentioned it... you’re correct. Never uses the quote option, hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Uncle Mike, don’t rag on me about Huskys. You cheated on Winchester Model 70’s with disposable Rugers.... and I still remember convincing you that square file was the way to go. It was over dinner in the old cabin.
> 
> oh and BTW, everyone that knows a thing or two will tell ya..... Husqvarna is SUPERIOR in every aspect. Ask the guy that logged your property last what rides in his skidder..... it’s not from Germany........


 
Husky


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Could get a couple of different length bars to ease the pain.
> 
> Philbert


It would still be painful, lol.
But seriously if I really could have only one it would probably be the ported 562. Or possibly the 462 if I didn’t already have all the husky mount bars. Like others said the 550 is great and could do 90% but I’d have to choose the 562 because of the greater selection of bar length options. Could run a 16(?) or 18” and climb with it, 32” for big stuff, even occasional milling. Not ideal, but really could do it all in my situation.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I’d probably own a sthil if they didn’t have the dang flip floppin flippy caps, and if they weren’t ugly
> Husky! Oh and dolmar


I'll never own a stihl, nasty things .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'll never own a stihl, nasty things .
> View attachment 778922


You better sell me yours quick! Lol


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You better sell me yours quick! Lol


Right.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> There's a dealer right around the corner, why don't you have one yet .



Because i have others on my list ahead of that one[emoji6]

After the 3120 gets molested by huskyhi ( did i spell that right) i have to decide if the 6100 is staying stock or going to him too. After that.... i THINK I need a 372 (non strato) because they stopped making them. 

I like have things that the EPA doesn’t like[emoji2373]

Then its kinda up in the air on whats next..... so it could be a stihl. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> It would still be painful, lol.
> But seriously if I really could have only one it would probably be the ported 562. Or possibly the 462 if I didn’t already have all the husky mount bars. Like others said the 550 is great and could do 90% but I’d have to choose the 562 because of the greater selection of bar length options. Could run a 16(?) or 18” and climb with it, 32” for big stuff, even occasional milling. Not ideal, but really could do it all in my situation.



I think the 562 is one of THE BEST saws available because what you said. I do miss mine. But it was a love hate. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> After I cut ice (or any cutting for that matter) in the winter I put my saws on the floor in my electric sauna and let them dry off. Before I put them away in the garage I will run them briefly with bar oil to make sure the bar gets lubricated again.





U&A said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Probably my cousins and their buddies. I am supposed to head up there and stack some fish but I don't think I am going to this week. It's a huge pond, 440 square miles. Lot's of history. The white man can't fish the lower half of the lake as it's controlled by the native americans. Thousands of ice houses out there once it's thick enough to support them.


----------



## MustangMike

Proof is in the pudding Matt … it got it done this year … Ruger = 1 shot =1 8pt Buck.

How many shots did you fire at them 2 bucks with your Winchester???

Hear you scared them clean out of the County and can't find em again!

(Thanks for pushing that deer to me, that was nice of you)

Hey, in other years you had the luck, this year it was my turn.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> I still remember convincing you that square file was the way to go.



Not to mention getting me involved with the chainsaw websites! But see, it paid dividends for you, you have a nice ported saw because of it!


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think it is likely I will ever have just one saw again, but for 18 years the 044 was my only saw and cut all the wood to heat my house and cabin … and then some!

If you are only going to have one saw, it is not a bad choice. It came with a 24" bar, but after a while I found I liked it better (most of the time) with a 20".

Longer bars cause unwanted damage in log piles.


----------



## Philbert

I only had one saw until I joined this site.

No joke.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Because i have others on my list ahead of that one[emoji6]
> 
> After the 3120 gets molested by huskyhi ( did i spell that right) i have to decide if the 6100 is staying stock or going to him too. After that.... i THINK I need a 372 (non strato) because they stopped making them.
> 
> I like have things that the EPA doesn’t like[emoji2373]
> 
> Then its kinda up in the air on whats next..... so it could be a stihl.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Well you should probably get a 372xt as well since they won't be making them either, they beat the oe in many categories , and it wouldn't hurt to grab a 576 as those won't be made either, probably a 550mk1 as well. That's probably all I'd worry about right now .


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> I only had one saw until I joined this site.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> Philbert


#meToo


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I only had one saw until I joined this site.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> Philbert


And it wasn't even a chainsaw .
I had two, can you imagine if someone started with three.
How many do you have now?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Had the day off yesterday and ran a tank through the MS201. It ran very nicely cutting up a dead tree in the back yard.
Noodled, sliced and diced using the full 14" of the bar through dry wood up around the harness of Oak (soft by our standards).
Chipper, I thought it was reasonable quiet to me and checked the exhaust .... are you sure this is MMed as I only see one outlet which has a spark arrester behind it.
Do you recall if the existing outlet was opened up or an additional one put in?

Ta
Jeff


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Had the day off yesterday and ran a tank through the MS201. It ran very nicely cutting up a dead tree in the back yard.
> Noodled, sliced and diced using the full 14" of the bar through dry wood up around the harness of Oak (soft by our standards).
> Chipper, I thought it was reasonable quiet to me and checked the exhaust .... are you sure this is MMed as I only see one outlet which has a spark arrester behind it.
> Do you recall if the existing outlet was opened up or an additional one put in?
> 
> Ta
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 778963


Glad it's working well for you.
That hole is the MM, it can be opened up more if you'd like. I like to keep some saws quite, it's nice at times.
It's very easy to remove the muffler, just the two holes on the bottom.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Could get a couple of different length bars to ease the pain.
> 
> Philbert



I have bars from 14" to 32", just recently added a 16" for the 362. Cutting mostly sapling locust now.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> I only had one saw until I joined this site.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> Philbert





KiwiBro said:


> #meToo


 Same


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> Had the day off yesterday and ran a tank through the MS201. It ran very nicely cutting up a dead tree in the back yard.
> Noodled, sliced and diced using the full 14" of the bar through dry wood up around the harness of Oak (soft by our standards).
> Chipper, I thought it was reasonable quiet to me and checked the exhaust .... are you sure this is MMed as I only see one outlet which has a spark arrester behind it.
> Do you recall if the existing outlet was opened up or an additional one put in?
> 
> Ta
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 778963


Geez Jeff you have some nerve posting pics of firewood here.  I worked on and got running the predecssor of your 201 yesterday. 020 AVP.It was raining so i didn't cut with it but maybe today.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

KiwiBro said:


> #meToo


Me too. The Bible says don’t hang out with the wrong crowd or you’ll be corrupted. lol
@KiwiBro, did you see or hear or feel that volcano erupting?


----------



## JustJeff

I had 2 saws when I found this site and they had stock exhaust and safety chain. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> I only had one saw until I joined this site.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> Philbert


I had two, one good one (Stihl) and one disposable (Homelite)...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> #meToo


#meToo


----------



## svk

I had five saws when I showed up here; a Husky 65 and 41, Jonsereds 361, and two Homelite C-5’s. I had cut quite a bit of wood but I didn’t know how to file a chain and I used farmer cuts.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Geez Jeff you have some nerve posting pics of firewood here.  I worked on and got running the predecssor of your 201 yesterday. 020 AVP.It was raining so i didn't cut with it but maybe today.


That's a sweet Steve.
Did you cut that round it's on with it .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had five saws when I showed up here; a Husky 65 and 41, Jonsereds 361, and two Homelite C-5’s. I had cut quite a bit of wood but I didn’t know how to file a chain and I used farmer cuts.


Something wrong with farmers cuts .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Something wrong with farmers cuts .


There are still a few rotten stumps out in the woods behind my cabin with the sloping back cut and no notch. I stumped all of the ones within sight of the road


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> Me too. The Bible says don’t hang out with the wrong crowd or you’ll be corrupted. lol
> @KiwiBro, did you see or hear or feel that volcano erupting?


I'm not sure I read that "translation".


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> There are still a few rotten stumps out in the woods behind my cabin with the sloping back cut and no notch. I stumped all of the ones within sight of the road



There was a large black locust stump at the neighbors that would have been there forever if they wouldn't have dug it up with an excavator.
It's now out in the woods behind the house they built, I think I have a picture of it somewhere, it was sweet.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I had five saws when I showed up here; a Husky 65 and 41, Jonsereds 361, and two Homelite C-5’s. I had cut quite a bit of wood but I didn’t know how to file a chain and I used farmer cuts.



Is there any other kind?


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Is there any other kind?


The slacker cut!


----------



## MustangMike

My brother used to have an 020 … what a loud SOB, but it cut well, just could not get the idle right. I hear that model is prone to carb problems. I forget the reason, but there is something different about it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Me too. The Bible says don’t hang out with the wrong crowd or you’ll be corrupted. lol
> @KiwiBro, did you see or hear or feel that volcano erupting?


Too far away. It's always been a dodgy, unpredictable place that's claimed lives in the past though so was surprising to many they started tours to and on it a few years back.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

chipper1 said:


> I'm not sure I read that "translation".


1 Corinthians 15:33


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Too far away. It's always been a dodgy, unpredictable place that's claimed lives in the past though so was surprising to many they started tours to and on it a few years back.


IMO, part of the 'thrill' of visiting an active volcano is the risk. Along with sky diving, auto racing, swimming with sharks, etc.

Unfortunate that it happened, but not unforeseeable.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

You are correct Philbert … running chainsaws … riding my bike on the road … driving a fast car … hiking on the edge of a cliff to see the views … yea, I'm guilty!

Hopefully, if you recognize the risk you can reduce it … but you can't eliminate it.

Even riding roller coasters, which I used to love to do … not the safest thing in the world!


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> Geez Jeff you have some nerve posting pics of firewood here.  I worked on and got running the predecssor of your 201 yesterday. 020 AVP.It was raining so i didn't cut with it but maybe today.


Interweb pic Brett . The one I worked on had a white handgaurd on it.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I had 2 saws when I found this site and they had stock exhaust and safety chain.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I had safety chain sometimes and was also running 73 series Oregon chain on 72 series bar because the guy at the hardware store told people that 73 was "better" than 72


----------



## panolo

I had 3 saws when I joined: 445 husky, cs-490, and a crappy mac. Still have all 3.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I . . . was also running 73 series Oregon chain on 72 series bar because the guy at the hardware store told people that 73 was "better" than 72


Imagine what '74' series chain would do!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> IMO, part of the 'thrill' of visiting an active volcano is the risk. Along with sky diving, auto racing, swimming with sharks, etc.
> 
> Unfortunate that it happened, but not unforeseeable.
> 
> Philbert


I hear what you are saying and agree to an extent that personal responsibility plays a big part. However, consent needs to be fully informed and in this case I feel it has never been enough to say they are told of the risks and signed a waiver, when the for-profit operators knew the place is notorious for what are termed unheralded eruptions (the absolutely fark'n atrociously if not criminally negligent geotec-conjuring carnival crystal ball gazers masquerading as geo-scientists here had the alert level at 2 of 5 and only raised it after the start of the eruption and then only to 4 during the eruption) and has killed in the past. The very fact there are tour operators going there is an undeniable implicit downplaying of those risks, no matter what they say pre-trip.

If we want to hark on about personal responsibility, someone in govt has it too, for giving the operators a licence. Also the Iwi who allowed it to go ahead when they clearly have a veto over what happens there. All those in positions of power to stop the tours and in full knowledge of the lethal history of the place bear some responsibility for this too. Just as much as the dead. The difference being those in power and those who profited, get to go home to their loved ones, get to be consoled over Christmas. The families of the dead get to bury their loved ones over Christmas, if they can find and recover the bodies off the Island.

Further, a person speeding in their car is cognisant of the risks too, yet it's illegal. Someone taking heroin is cognisant of the risks but it's illegal. It's an interesting thought process to go through all the things we can do in society and how the collective decide what is and isn't legal. Also, why such decisions are made. Take trekking or climbing mountains for example. We positively encourage it here - it's a great earner. Yet every time someone dies or needs a rescue we think nothing of the risks we are demanding rescuers take to bail their arses out or retrieve the bodies. It's not just the thrill-seekers who have agreed to put themselves in danger we need to consider. It's not just the balancing of risk and reward for person and country/company coffers. It's not just the lives of the rescuers. It's not just the families left behind, etc. It's quite interesting where society draws the line.


----------



## svk

Well it was -11 on the house this morning. Sounds as though we were in the cold spot as my friend who lives near the big swamp which is normally the coolest spot in the area had -10.


----------



## Philbert

Save some of that cold air, and use it to A/C your place in August?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

You make some real good points Kiwi, and worse than that, if they got engulfed by lava, there are no bodies to bury! It they are not killed by other factors first, that must be a horrible way to go.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> You make some real good points Kiwi, and worse than that, if they got engulfed by lava, there are no bodies to bury! It they are not killed by other factors first, that must be a horrible way to go.



Probably very fast though.


----------



## LondonNeil

I thought lava eruptions are more hollywood than real world. I've not read about the details in this case, but assumed th deaths and injuries would be poisonous gas or struck by a lump of ejected debris (rock/ash).


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> I thought lava eruptions are more hollywood than real world. I've not read about the details in this case, but assumed th deaths and injuries would be poisonous gas or struck by a lump of ejected debris (rock/ash).


Not sure either Neil . I heard on the news here most of the people they rescued had severe burns.


----------



## Philbert

I visited Volcanoes National Park in Hawaii and have seen molten lava. The issue here appears to have been an eruption, as opposed to 'just' lava flow. The eruption can include super-heated gas, poisonous gas, flying rocks, etc. When Mount Saint Helens erupted, almost 40 years ago, it instantly melted snow, and created mud flows that rapidly swallowed buildings, etc. The dust in the air was noticable across all states to the east.

Mother Nature can be quite unforgiving.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Mother Nature can be quite unforgiving.
> 
> Philbert


Right! And most of the people who test her strength end up losing.


----------



## LondonNeil

Mount st helens i remember going. It lost something like 2/3rds it height over a week, and maybe half of that in, well....boom! Pyroclastic flow, mud slides from the rain and ash...didn't it knock over trees something like 20 miles away? However it was well monitored, had been inflating the lava chamber for sometime, everyone warned and most people had heeded the advice.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Mount st helens i remember going. It lost something like 2/3rds it height over a week, and maybe half of that in, well....boom! Pyroclastic flow, mud slides from the rain and ash...didn't it knock over trees something like 20 miles away? However it was well monitored, had been inflating the lava chamber for sometime, everyone warned and most people had heeded the advice.


I have only read about it as I was very young. But a lot of the folks that decided to stay in their cabins never were seen or found when things blew. Sad, but preventable.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well, I'm looking for another job... got interviewed for my own yestreday...told today I've not got it. Lots of training beng applied for already and I'll be filling my time job searching


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Well, I'm looking for another job... got interviewed for my own yestreday...told today I've not got it. Lots of training beng applied for already and I'll be filling my time job searching


Sorry to hear. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## LondonNeil

ta. Time to move on anyway, but I'd have preferred to go on a high note.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> wait, what? small engines have a battery system?


Its on the snowblower I just bought my daughter. Small lithium battery to pressurise the fuel pump until the generator kicks in. Works slick on there. Its 306cc EFI pretty sure its Ariens branded Briggs N Stratton but not 100% sure. 

The system resembles the conversion retro kits available online.


----------



## KiwiBro

Good luck Neil.
I wonder how far over our greenhouse gas quota limits NZ is for 2019 after this eruption. The govt oughta check the Island has the requisite carbon credits and if not take appropriate action against said Island. That'll learn it.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Its on the snowblower I just bought my daughter. Small lithium battery to pressurise the fuel pump until the generator kicks in. Works slick on there. Its 306cc EFI pretty sure its Ariens branded Briggs N Stratton but not 100% sure.
> 
> The system resembles the conversion retro kits available online.


Ahh, thanks. For some reason I was thinking small as in pull start and wondering why anyone would want to be messing with batteries, but obviously getting above 10HP there are easier ways to start an engine than pull cords . I wonder if they'll ever make a battery-enabled easy-start for a petrol chainsaw. Could heat the handles too. Perhaps a USB port on the handle for powering a coffee machine...


----------



## steved

LondonNeil said:


> Mount st helens i remember going. It lost something like 2/3rds it height over a week, and maybe half of that in, well....boom! Pyroclastic flow, mud slides from the rain and ash...didn't it knock over trees something like 20 miles away? However it was well monitored, had been inflating the lava chamber for sometime, everyone warned and most people had heeded the advice.


Yeah, wasn't there something like 57 people dead from that eruption? It lost a whole side, which probably save some folks (blew mainly in one direction and not radially)....

You can warn people all you want, but there will always be some that "know better"...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Bad shootout on the news all today … in NJ … 6 dead including the 2 perks and a 40 year old cop (father of 5). Many details still not available.

Civilization is going in reverse, and the politicians are trying to blame the guns!!!

10:1 the perks have been arrested before and were let out early. It is high time we started putting the welfare of the law abiding above the welfare of the criminals.


----------



## steved

LondonNeil said:


> I thought lava eruptions are more hollywood than real world. I've not read about the details in this case, but assumed th deaths and injuries would be poisonous gas or struck by a lump of ejected debris (rock/ash).


Lots of things can kill you from a volcano...lava is a minor component, in most cases, you could get out of the way of lava. Hawaii is constantly erupting, hardly ever any injuries...heck, the geologists (volcanologists?) play with it.

Mostly it is pyroclastic flows of superheated gas and ash that gets most...it happens fast, and there is really no escaping it if your nearby. I believe that is what killed all the people and buried Pompeii and Herculaneum?

The other thing is ejecta, volcanic bombs, things of that nature...get hit by a 100 pound rock falling at 50mph and your not going to wake up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Dahmer said:


> 1 Corinthians 15:33


My humor doesn't seem to be making it thru the net .
I was referring to your "translation" of that scripture(particularly the hanging around part lol), I've heard that one once or twice and it's a scripture I share with most I study the Bible with. There are some interesting transliterations out there, I like to stick to the translations as some seem a bit off from the original intent .


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Ahh, thanks. For some reason I was thinking small as in pull start and wondering why anyone would want to be messing with batteries, . . . Perhaps a USB port on the handle for powering a coffee machine...


My 3 to 4 HP Toro snowthrowers have an electric start - plugs into a 120V outlet (no battery). I have only used it when the recoil rope broke, because they made it such a P.I.A. to replace, and I still had snow to clear.

A few batteries for outdoor power equipment have USB ports on them - handy for recharging your cell phone when off the grid.

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Geez Jeff you have some nerve posting pics of firewood here.  I worked on and got running the predecssor of your 201 yesterday. 020 AVP.It was raining so i didn't cut with it but maybe today.





MustangMike said:


> My brother used to have an 020 … what a loud SOB, but it cut well, just could not get the idle right. I hear that model is prone to carb problems. I forget the reason, but there is something different about it.



that saw of my dads is now in my possession, only Stihl I own. 4 Huskys, 36, 55CP, 262xp, 362xp with 372 BB top end one Poulan an old Echo and that Stihl 020. Used to have a ton more, but downsized a bit. 

Funny side note, propane man delivered today. Wife told me “No excuses, this summer you better put in a wood stove”. 
So, do I do the stainless liner or will the cinder block with the clay inner do the trick?


----------



## MechanicMatt

House originally had a wood stove. (Original owner’s daughter was actually my old neighbor in the old neighborhood). Then was converted to a propane fireplace. Now I wanna do a wood stove insert. Has a crappy electric “fireplace” in there now....


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## JustJeff

Stainless liner. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Any of you fellas have experience with an insert?


----------



## JustJeff

I have a couple friends who have them. One is a Regency and one a Drolet. Work just like a stove with secondary burn. Huff out the heat well. Regency, Drolet, Pacific Energy, Napoleon... Spend the money on a good one. A couple hundred bucks won't matter ten years from now. Just as important is chimney and installation. It's a simple thing but it needs to be done right. Your family's lives depend on it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

MechanicMatt said:


> Any of you fellas have experience with an insert?


I have been running an insert for over 35 years. We upgraded from an Earth Stove insert to a Lopi Revere insert. The Lopi has secondary burn tubes and it works well for us.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got a picture..... I know I can just look it up. But kinda want an idea about the mantle


----------



## MechanicMatt

JustJeff said:


> I have a couple friends who have them. One is a Regency and one a Drolet. Work just like a stove with secondary burn. Huff out the heat well. Regency, Drolet, Pacific Energy, Napoleon... Spend the money on a good one. A couple hundred bucks won't matter ten years from now. Just as important is chimney and installation. It's a simple thing but it needs to be done right. Your family's lives depend on it.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Last stove I had in the last house I installed triple wall stainless. But that was a free standing stove and I didn’t already have a masonry chimney in place like this house. 

believe me, I’ll spend the extra $$$ to sleep safe at night


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> Any of you fellas have experience with an insert?


Hey Matt I had a Pacific Energy insert in my old house and it was a hell of a an insert. The old house was 2300 sqft with no insulation and it would run you out of the the kitchen and living room with eucalyptus. I sure miss that thing


----------



## Plowboy83

If you were closer I would tell you to come pick it up


----------



## Philbert

We put in an insert about 30 years ago. Older house came with a shallow (coal?) fireplace. This one has a glass front. Extended the hearth a bit, had metal plate made to cover the opening, and ran a stainless liner up the chimney.

It's nice, but I don't think that it kicks out as many BTU's because it does not radiate the way a free standing stove would. A blower might help, but we mostly run it 'recreationally', not to heat the house.

EDIT: still more efficient than the fireplace!




Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey Matt I had a Pacific Energy insert in my old house and it was a hell of a an insert. The old house was 2300 sqft with no insulation and it would run you out of the the kitchen and living room with eucalyptus. I sure miss that thing


What size firebox did it have, the large one.
I have a pacific energy and I'm in 1850sqft, it would run you out if you left it wide open, but if you cut it back before it gets crazy hot you get the best burn times. It's running a little over 550 on the top of the stove right now with a load of black locust and about 30' away the thermostat is reading 73, it will most likely drop a little by morning, but be higher in a couple hrs. I think it's a great stove, but I've never used another, before I buy a new one I'm gonna bring home some display units to sample , maybe have a wood stove gtg .


----------



## svk

Loaded the stove with a mix of red maple, white birch, Norway pine and one round of white oak from an old non-treated telephone pole. -14 now on it’s way down.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Loaded the stove with a mix of red maple, white birch, Norway pine and one round of white oak from an old non-treated telephone pole. -14 now on it’s way down.


That's cold.
What do you do to raise the humidity in your place.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's cold.
> What do you do to raise the humidity in your place.


Well I have a cold air vent in the wood hatch door so the boiler is pulling in outside air rather than from the house. And we have 7 people showering daily which puts a lot of humidity into the house.


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> What size firebox did it have, the large one.
> I have a pacific energy and I'm in 1850sqft, it would run you out if you left it wide open, but if you cut it back before it gets crazy hot you get the best burn times. It's running a little over 550 on the top of the stove right now with a load of black locust and about 30' away the thermostat is reading 73, it will most likely drop a little by morning, but be higher in a couple hrs. I think it's a great stove, but I've never used another, before I buy a new one I'm gonna bring home some display units to sample , maybe have a wood stove gtg .


It is the Summit LE I think it was 3 cubic ft firebox. It worked way better than the Lopi insert that was in the house when I bought it


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> It is the Summit LE I think it was 3 cubic ft firebox. It worked way better than the Lopi insert that was in the house when I bought it


Ours is the mid sized firebox, it's perfect for our home, and then I have a pellet stove insert in the old fireplace in case we need more. The way the house is set up if we had an insert you wouldn't be able to sit in the living room without melting .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I have a cold air vent in the wood hatch door so the boiler is pulling in outside air rather than from the house. And we have 7 people showering daily which puts a lot of humidity into the house.


I'd guess that would help, do you have any moisture on the windows, I'd think so when it gets that cold.
Does it do hot water too, 7 people showering would get expensive.


----------



## MustangMike

Up at the cabin when I run the 55 gal drum wood stove, I always fill a coffee pot with water and put it on a "warming plate" to both provide some humidity and hot water in the morning.

My warming plate is a piece of steel used to hold RR track in place, flipped up side down to snuggle on the curved top of the stove … works great! Keeps the water at temperature w/o boiling it away.


----------



## Erik B

MechanicMatt said:


> Got a picture..... I know I can just look it up. But kinda want an idea about the mantle


Don't know whose pics you want so here are a couple of mine. Earth Stove and Lopi.


----------



## U&A

About 20° now. Took a 1/2 day off work to make another stack








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Don't know whose pics you want so here are a couple of mine. Earth Stove and Lopi.
> View attachment 779272
> View attachment 779273


You mean I'm not the only one who gets confused when guys don't use quotes.
Looks nice .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> About 20° now. Took a 1/2 day off work to make another stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I see locust rounds in that picture .
Those plywood pieces are nice. 
Some good therapy, probably not wanting to go back .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I see locust rounds in that picture .
> Those plywood pieces are nice.
> Some good therapy, probably not wanting to go back .




Don’t have to go back to work today my half-day was from 5 to 10.


Go on craigslist and put in plywood for Detroit. The guy still has to be there. I cannot remember the exact price off the top of my head but I think I got 80 to 90 sheets for around $2.00-$3.00 a sheet. 

The sizes are a bit strange and the plywood is definitely nothing special.. they were used to ship automotive parts on for GM I think.

Don’t go there with a half ton unless you have a trailer to put them on. I think one pallet of them was more than the payload of a half ton. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Don’t have to go back to work today my half-day was from 5 to 10.
> 
> 
> Go on craigslist and put in plywood for Detroit. The guy still has to be there. I cannot remember the exact price off the top of my head but I think I got 80 to 90 sheets for around $2.00-$3.00 a sheet.
> 
> The sizes are a bit strange and the plywood is definitely nothing special.. they were used to ship automotive parts on for GM I think.
> 
> Don’t go there with a half ton unless you have a trailer to put them on. I think one pallet of them was more than the payload of a half ton.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I figured, and I also figured you wouldn't want to go back tomorrow. Being the boss man has it's perks, getting in late isn't normally one of them until your way up the ladder or the owner, and most those guys aren't late starters anyway. I started at 5 for many yrs, which meant getting up at 3:45. I still wake up then most days, the difference is I go to the bathroom and go back to bed, I still have quite a few yrs of getting up early to make up for .
I've seen his ads quite a while ago, he must have had it advertised up here too as I don't remember looking at materials down there, but I run into some odd things running my searches.
I like my trailers, I don't own a truck with a bed, but I could set up a bed in the back of my suburban .


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> Probably very fast though.


Two more died overnight here, succumbing to severe burns. Not every dead person was lucky enough for it to be very quick.


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> You mean I'm not the only one who gets confused when guys don't use quotes.
> Looks nice .



who you talking about???


----------



## U&A

Why can’t it ever end up being MORE wood than I thought it was......[emoji848]...[emoji1787]










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Well at first I thought you were referring to it because you saw the ad, but then I realized you were talking about my statement in regards to the 70cc saws.
> You and your uncle have something in common other than being related, neither one likes to use the quote button .





chipper1 said:


> Which chipper you talking to.





MechanicMatt said:


> come on man...... you know what I’m talking about





chipper1 said:


> I'm totally joking.





Erik B said:


> Don't know whose pics you want so here are a couple of mine. Earth Stove and Lopi.





chipper1 said:


> You mean I'm not the only one who gets confused when guys don't use quotes.
> Looks nice .





MechanicMatt said:


> who you talking about???


I'm not sure inserting quotes is helping me to follow this conversation!


----------



## U&A

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure inserting quotes is helping me to follow this conversation!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> Two more died overnight here, succumbing to severe burns. Not every dead person was lucky enough for it to be very quick.



That is what I thought, a very bad way to go. Hope the rest recover. There is not much worse than dealing with bad burns.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Why can’t it ever end up being MORE wood than I thought it was......[emoji848]...[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I"'ve gotten better at guestimating but it never stacks as much as guessed.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure inserting quotes is helping me to follow this conversation!


Who you talking too, you over-quoter .


----------



## svk

Heat wave! We just reached 2 above LOL. On down to -6 later tonight then we get positive temps till Sunday night.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> I"'ve gotten better at guestimating but it never stacks as much as guessed.



I guess we are just optimistic kind of guy[emoji38]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Heat wave! We just reached 2 above LOL. On down to -6 later tonight then we get positive temps till Sunday night.



Dang. Is that normal this Time of year? We get those temps to but usually not until January or February


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Dang. Is that normal this Time of year? We get those temps to but usually not until January or February
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Subzero in December is common. We usually get one blast before/during the holiday and then in January and February we will get another cold stretch or three. Subzero in November and March is uncommon but happens. Sometimes we get subzero in early April too.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We're at our high for the day of +1° F. Tractor was slow turning over even with 0w20 in the crankcase.

The fishing was pretty slow. Probably the storm didn't help. The resort did start letting people drive out on their plowed roads. My arse waits for 18" ice. They had 8" of nice clear ice and another 2-4" of the soft white ice above. Probably just do some local crappie fishing if anymore at all.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> We're at our high for the day of +1° F. Tractor was slow turning over even with 0w20 in the crankcase.
> 
> The fishing was pretty slow. Probably the storm didn't help. The resort did start letting people drive out on their plowed roads. My arse waits for 18" ice. They had 8" of nice clear ice and another 2-4" of the soft white ice above. Probably just do some local crappie fishing if anymore at all.



I hear ya. I would wait too. When i was in high school this kid thought he was cool and took his f-150 on the lake with only 5”. He hit the ice at about 30mph, did a big loop and then back off the ice. He was lucky.... and stupid. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## husqvarna257

KiwiBro said:


> Two more died overnight here, succumbing to severe burns. Not every dead person was lucky enough for it to be very quick.



That has to be the worst way to go. May God be with them and their family.



svk said:


> Heat wave! We just reached 2 above LOL. On down to -6 later tonight then we get positive temps till Sunday night.



I was mumbling some bad words this am with another 6" that came but your cold weather beats that.


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> I hear ya. I would wait too. When i was in high school this kid thought he was cool and took his f-150 on the lake with only 5”. He hit the ice at about 30mph, did a big loop and then back off the ice. He was lucky.... and stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Ice is very strong. I would drive my flareside single cab (only weighed 4400 lbs) on 10" of ice. I wait for much more for my heavy ass 2500 or suburban. When you see guys with xcab trucks and wheel houses break through the ice they usually give at about 5-7"


----------



## MustangMike

We got another 4" on the lawns, but the driveway only got about an inch, it was warmer before the snow so a lot of it melted on the paved surfaces.


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> That has to be the worst way to go. May God be with them and their family.
> 
> 
> 
> I was mumbling some bad words this am with another 6" that came but your cold weather beats that.


I would rather plow snow every day at 25 degrees than have to deal with deep cold. Outside of snowmobiling (with proper clothing) there is very little that can be done outside in deep cold. And the fish usually do not bite very well either.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I would rather plow snow every day at 25 degrees than have to deal with deep cold. Outside of snowmobiling (with proper clothing) there is very little that can be done outside in deep cold. And the fish usually do not bite very well either.


!! Amen to that.


----------



## MechanicMatt

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure inserting quotes is helping me to follow this conversation!



I guess I’m guilty as charged.....


----------



## svk

Plus, **** breaks in deep cold!!!


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> We're at our high for the day of +1° F. Tractor was slow turning over even with 0w20 in the crankcase.
> 
> The fishing was pretty slow. Probably the storm didn't help. The resort did start letting people drive out on their plowed roads. My arse waits for 18" ice. They had 8" of nice clear ice and another 2-4" of the soft white ice above. Probably just do some local crappie fishing if anymore at all.


another 5" tonight to add to the blanket over the thine ice.


----------



## dancan

23 up here in Igloo , 50 on Saturday .


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> You mean I'm not the only one who gets confused when guys don't use quotes.
> Looks nice .


I get confused easily, just ask my better half


----------



## svk

I guess areas to the west of us had -32 this morning


----------



## woodchip rookie

We had 20 and I was mad


----------



## steved

Cold night, heated dog bed...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Cold night, heated dog bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The face of contentment there!


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I guess areas to the west of us had -32 this morning



you guys have electric heaters on your oil pans out there? That is COLD

can’t imagine starting an engine in temperatures like that


----------



## woodchip rookie

Heated dipsticks and block heaters here


----------



## svk

Wood fireplace, gas fireplace, and boiler and burning away tonight. It’s warmed up to -3 now.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> you guys have electric heaters on your oil pans out there? That is COLD
> 
> can’t imagine starting an engine in temperatures like that


My truck has a block heater. It’s a little heating element that goes into one of the soft plug holes and heats the antifreeze.

Which reminds me I forgot to plug the truck in.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, I have never seen it that cold! But I do remember going up to my cabin with two friends (one insisted on driving). It was -16*F, he did not bring chains, and the 4wd road was ice, so we had to hike the 2 mi uphill to the cabin … and we were all sweating by the time we got there! I had to light the stove right away, because the Pointer's feet were frozen!

Worse part was, we could not find a grouse anywhere! Poor dog could only stay outside for a little while before we brought him back in to warm him up again.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> who you talking about???


Somehow I missed this post yesterday .
I'm not really sure, I'm just trying to post as much as everyone else .
Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Plus, **** breaks in deep cold!!!


I worked one winter in Gallup, NM and the temp bottomed out several times at nearly 40 below. Diesel and hydraulic fluid look like jello at that temp, even gas engines didn't want to start without coercing...I had to park the 850 JD dozer on some old truck tires to keep it from freezing to the ground. 

And don't even ask how many water pumps we blew apart from that effort...some of those were massive cast iron (high pressure) deals, and it would simply stretch the studs and pop the heads off the end...

What made that worse was it would swing from that cold to the low 40s around 11am, things would thaw up, get muddy and slippery, leather boots would get soaked, then about 3pm it would start swinging the other way and those water-soaked boots would become blocks of ice with feet included.

The guys would let the equipment idle overnight to keep things moving, or we would spend hours the next morning thawing things out with those big weedburner propane torches...

There is nothing fun about working outside after the temp goes below about 20 degrees...let alone sub-zero.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

SVK's in the coldest area of the state. Usually when he is -30 we are about 8-10 degrees warmer (I'm 230 miles south). Have some family within a half hour of him and the mentality is different. It sucks but you just deal with it. I had -14 here yesterday morning. 12 above here right now so it's back to tshirt and crocs weather.

The benefit of where Steve lives is the absolute beauty of it. If you like the outdoors there is not a better place in the state. You can hunt and fish unmolested. Northern lights and beautiful sunsets. More water than one guy could ever explore and if you don't want to talk to people you would never have to unless you went to town.

My goal is to have a nice piece of property in his vicinity for summer living and a piece down south for winter living.

I should add that it is a great place to raise kids IMO.


----------



## motorhead99999

steved said:


> Cold night, heated dog bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Beagles always have it so rough


----------



## motorhead99999

svk said:


> My truck has a block heater. It’s a little heating element that goes into one of the soft plug holes and heats the antifreeze.
> 
> Which reminds me I forgot to plug the truck in.


I rigged our truck with with couplers to hook to the dozers and excavators to circulate warm antifreeze to them cuz I got sick of trying to get them running when it’s -20. So I park next to the piece of equipment hook the hoses up and sit in the truck and drink my coffee for a while and watch the sun rise


----------



## svk

It was only a couple degrees below zero this morning. With the block heater I had instant heat when I fired up the truck.


----------



## svk

motorhead99999 said:


> I rigged our truck with with couplers to hook to the dozers and excavators to circulate warm antifreeze to them cuz I got sick of trying to get them running when it’s -20. So I park next to the piece of equipment hook the hoses up and sit in the truck and drink my coffee for a while and watch the sun rise


That’s a great idea


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> SVK's in the coldest area of the state. Usually when he is -30 we are about 8-10 degrees warmer (I'm 230 miles south). Have some family within a half hour of him and the mentality is different. It sucks but you just deal with it. I had -14 here yesterday morning. 12 above here right now so it's back to tshirt and crocs weather.
> 
> The benefit of where Steve lives is the absolute beauty of it. If you like the outdoors there is not a better place in the state. You can hunt and fish unmolested. Northern lights and beautiful sunsets. More water than one guy could ever explore and if you don't want to talk to people you would never have to unless you went to town.
> 
> My goal is to have a nice piece of property in his vicinity for summer living and a piece down south for winter living.
> 
> I should add that it is a great place to raise kids IMO.


As long as it’s above -30 life goes on up here.

In this day and age the concern of children is of higher than years passed. Since people don’t adequately dress their kids we now get school days called off when it’s frigid cold or extreme wind chill. When I was a kid we never got “cold” days unless it was really cold (greater than -40) and nobody got frostbite unless they chose to play outside for extended times.


----------



## motorhead99999

svk said:


> As long as it’s above -30 life goes on up here.
> 
> In this day and age the concern of children is of higher than years passed. Since people don’t adequately dress their kids we now get school days called off when it’s frigid cold or extreme wind chill. When I was a kid we never got “cold” days unless it was really cold (greater than -40) and nobody got frostbite unless they chose to play outside for extended times.


Everyone is a bunch of pansy’s now a days. It’s nearly impossible to find people around me to work when it’s below freezing let alone if it’s snowing or raining. I personally love fall and winter months but I also don’t do well in the heat. More snow and cold the better


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

motorhead99999 said:


> *Everyone is a bunch of pansy’s now a days.* It’s nearly impossible to find people around me to work when it’s below freezing let alone if it’s snowing or raining. I personally love fall and winter months but I also don’t do well in the heat. More snow and cold the better



such a BOLD! statement. I mean... _everyone? _ah, come on now. clearly a comment more so of opinion than one backed up by fact!

issues are desire, no doubt beautiful wilderness often has cold winters...  but acclimation is a big part of it. plenty of people work in the cold north!

I like fall and winter months, too. but I am not in N MN! lol. and I like heat, too. I do well in the cold, but not in severe cold. not acclimated. but for me...

more heat and sun the better! a camp fire a day, 365, keeps the doctor away!

even in August and 98f out...


----------



## motorhead99999

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> such a BOLD! statement. I mean... _everyone? _ah, come on now. clearly a comment more so of opinion than one backed up by fact!
> 
> issues are desire, no doubt beautiful wilderness often has cold winters...  but acclimation is a big part of it. plenty of people work in the cold north!
> 
> I like fall and winter months, too. but I am not in N MN! lol. and I like heat, too. I do well in the cold, but not in severe cold. not acclimated. but for me...
> 
> more heat and sun the better! a camp fire a day, 365, keeps the doctor away!
> 
> even in August and 98f out...
> 
> View attachment 779505


Maybe not everyone but majority of people around me would rather sit in the house and collect welfare


----------



## MustangMike

We have gotten much softer, and some of it is the insurance crap.

When I was a kid, you could not get a job as a bus driver unless you could put chains on your bus. Now, if there is just a forecast of snow, school is cancelled! Half the time they cancel school no snow ever comes, and they will not have school if snow is predicted, coming or going!

All of the buses have "automatic chains" that NEVER get used!


----------



## Philbert

_AND_ automatic transmissions!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

And power steering, AC and no double clutching!


----------



## turnkey4099

motorhead99999 said:


> Everyone is a bunch of pansy’s now a days. It’s nearly impossible to find people around me to work when it’s below freezing let alone if it’s snowing or raining. I personally love fall and winter months but I also don’t do well in the heat. More snow and cold the better



I still can't get used to the kids standing on a street corner waiting for the school bus. School is only about 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> And power steering, AC and no double clutching!


I liked power steering and power brakes! I had a school bus stall out on me a few times, while driving in the mountains (thin air, and slow speed due to tight curves)! It was all I could do (a lot younger and stronger back then) to stand on the brakes, and use my whole body on the large steering wheel, to keep it on the road!

(A/C might be nice at some time). 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I liked power steering and power brakes! I had a school bus stall out on me a few times, while driving in the mountains (thin air, and slow speed due to tight curves)! It was all I could do (a lot younger and stronger back then) to stand on the brakes, and use my whole body on the large steering wheel, to keep it on the road!
> 
> (A/C might be nice at some time).Philbert


Why were you driving a bus in the mountains?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Why were you driving a bus in the mountains?


 I used to lead wilderness trips.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> I still can't get used to the kids standing on a street corner waiting for the school bus. School is only about 1/2 mile away.


We wouldn't want them to get wet or stand in the sun or cold


----------



## MechanicMatt

motorhead99999 said:


> I rigged our truck with with couplers to hook to the dozers and excavators to circulate warm antifreeze to them cuz I got sick of trying to get them running when it’s -20. So I park next to the piece of equipment hook the hoses up and sit in the truck and drink my coffee for a while and watch the sun rise



Brilliant idea


----------



## Be Stihl

Finishing up a Burr Oak I have been turning into firewood, decided to noodle this large crotch. Almost looks too beautiful to burn, gonna have to come up with a project to utilize this on. Can’t imagine how long it will take to dry. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Heat wave! We just reached 2 above LOL. On down to -6 later tonight then we get positive temps till Sunday night.


Love it there aint no bugs. Frost in the ground, time to get some work done.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> I would rather plow snow every day at 25 degrees than have to deal with deep cold. Outside of snowmobiling (with proper clothing) there is very little that can be done outside in deep cold. And the fish usually do not bite very well either.


Meanwhile round here, we skate, have snowball fights, shovel then shovel again, get near 100% of our firewood for next year cut and processed, make snowmen, beer is always cold, big ass fires outside (like Aussie style just with snow as a backdrop), go for rips on anything with a motor, besides fixing broken stuff outdoors in the bitter cold......keeps you up on your maintenance.
Main thing I guess is you get to burn more and appreciate the warmth, 
BTW at 25 degrees merican most might put on a sweater!


----------



## MustangMike

Was low 20s this morning when I delivered 1/2 cord, but it was sunny and no wind, so it was quite pleasant!

Still low 20s now, but they are predicting rain tomorrow and Sat???

We used to get snow and keep it all winter, but now, snow then rain, then snow, then rain!!!

Makes things too messy!


----------



## KiwiBro

Brexit.
Brexixt brexit brexit.
Brexit.
Brexiiiiit.

With an overwhelming majority, a clear mandate, let's see if Boris slips a few unpopular terms into the brexit deal and rams it through regardless. If the eurocrats try to keep playing hard ball, maybe Boris just tells 'em to join the back of the farQueue and does a no deal brexit instead.

Just need Trump to win bigly again and ink a great trade deal between USA and UK, and show the way for the rest of the EU countries who have felt shat on.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> We have gotten much softer, and some of it is the insurance crap. When I was a kid, you could not get a job as a bus driver unless you could put chains on your bus. Now, if there is just a forecast of snow, school is cancelled! Half the time they cancel school no snow ever comes, and they will not have school if snow is predicted, coming or going! All of the buses have "automatic chains" that NEVER get used!



no doubt you are right MM - many things of the past people today will not get to experience. chains is one of them! putting on chains in middle of road, in middle of a snow storm... icy streets, sliding... is one thing most won't ever experience. and I can tell you from experience... it always was an experience. slippery snowy roads, hills only chains would get you up, thoss times when only chains would get up in or out of the drive too and from the house... loose links. rubber tensioners and the almost always present 'clack... clack.... clack' of someone who did not put them on properly. many tell-tale fender flares with lots of paint in spots banged off... I always smile when I see an 18-wheeler rollin'... and chains hanging back side of the cab.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> And power steering, AC and no double clutching!



I can remember driving in it on them... bump bump bump at first starting out... then a more harmonious hum as they beat out a bit of a monotone melody... and traction was once more acquired...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I still can't get used to the kids standing on a street corner waiting for the school bus. School is only about 1/2 mile away.



in 3rd grade, I walked over 1 mile to school... in HS I walked close to a mile to school... til got a car.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> Finishing up a Burr Oak I have been turning into firewood, decided to noodle this large crotch. Almost looks too beautiful to burn, gonna have to come up with a project to utilize this on. Can’t imagine how long it will take to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



today when I stopped for gasoline... was out of town, rural... the location had firewood for sale. 4-5 pcs, maybe 14" long... $4.99 bundle. bit on saw a roadside offering... had half-dozen stacks about 4 1/2'- 5' tall... $40.00 ea.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in 3rd grade, I walked over 1 mile to school... in HS I walked close to a mile to school... til got a car.



I grew up on a farm in N Idaho. Grades 1-8 walked 1/2 mile to country school. We had students who walked, rode horses up to 4 miles. HS it was a 2 mile hike to the bus. Also 2 miles for the younger siblings to the country grade school. No such thing as a "snow day" even when the county road was closed due to drifts. Even 1st graders did it.


----------



## abbott295

We were tougher then. Walked three miles to school, snow up to our chins, uphill all the way, then walked three miles home again after, uphill all the way. 

That's what turned us into the lumberjacks we are today, and we're okay!

Been there, done that. A legend in my own mind.


----------



## JustJeff

With plastic bags on our feet inside our snowboots!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> With plastic bags on our feet inside our snowboots!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


We only had plastic bags.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> We only had plastic bags.


Moon boots...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> With plastic bags on our feet inside our snowboots!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



HAHAHA! My grandma saved every plastic bag she came across. Half went to my cousins and half went us. Wasn't uncommon to be wearing two different types of bread.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> I grew up on a farm in N Idaho. Grades 1-8 walked 1/2 mile to country school. We had students who walked, rode horses up to 4 miles. HS it was a 2 mile hike to the bus. Also 2 miles for the younger siblings to the country grade school. No such thing as a "snow day" even when the county road was closed due to drifts. Even 1st graders did it.


That is the thing. They make everything too easy on kids these days. Kids have boundless energy and honestly they would be more productive and have less issues if the burned that energy!!!!!

I know I function much better with some light to moderate activity each day!!


----------



## chucker

hear that. setting in the plow trucks for the last week sure does cramp up the old body when not used to setting around! moving snow does make one tired but not in the way an active body is used to being moved with real action... ? what's the old adage, "a body in ?"


----------



## steved

chucker said:


> hear that. setting in the plow trucks for the last week sure does cramp up the old body when not used to setting around! moving snow does make one tired but not in the way an active body is used to being moved with real action... ? what's the old adage, "a body in ?"


I remember those days of plowing, I don't miss it...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I love plowing as long as the area I am plowing doesn't have unforeesn items in the snow.

I plow for a few neighbors and one of them has 5 snowmobiles and three boats in his driveway. I hate plowing there because I need to make sure I don't run in to anything.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I love plowing as long as the area I am plowing doesn't have unforeesn items in the snow.
> 
> I plow for a few neighbors and one of them has 5 snowmobiles and three boats in his driveway. I hate plowing there because I need to make sure I don't run in to anything.


don't waste your time bud! it will happen sooner then later!! neighbors should respect the fact you are probably doing the plowing at a reduced rate anyways! they want plowed . " MOVE YOUR CRAP. CAUSE IF I HIT IT! WELL THATS WHAT IT BECOMES!!"... THE ONLY THING I MOVE IS THE SNOW....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

motorhead99999 said:


> *Maybe not everyone but majority of people around me would rather sit in the house and collect welfare*



we got 'em down here, too. and it's not due to cold weather! [lol]... you know who they are, too... _the Usual Suspects!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chucker said:


> don't waste your time bud! it will happen sooner then later!! neighbors should respect the fact you are probably doing the plowing at a reduced rate anyways! they want plowed . " *MOVE YOUR CRAP. CAUSE IF I HIT IT! WELL THATS WHAT IT BECOMES!!"... THE ONLY THING I MOVE IS THE SNOW*....



"right on!" chucker... that ought to move them into action! lol... snow action ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I grew up on a farm in N Idaho. Grades 1-8 walked 1/2 mile to country school. We had students who walked, rode horses up to 4 miles. HS it was a 2 mile hike to the bus. Also 2 miles for the younger siblings to the country grade school. No such thing as a "snow day" even when the county road was closed due to drifts. Even 1st graders did it.



hi tk - my 1st grade was living out in the country. rural farmhouse my dad found and had rented. great time! it was a bus ride to school. I can remember them and the first day. getting on that bus. it was a good 15 miles to town. glad I dint have to walk! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

abbott295 said:


> We were tougher then. Walked three miles to school, snow up to our chins, uphill all the way, then walked three miles home again after, uphill all the way. *That's what turned us into the lumberjacks we are today*, and we're okay! Been there, done that. A legend in my own mind.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> With plastic bags on our feet inside our snowboots! Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



don't remember doing that... but do walking the very short distance down road to my office in rains... lol. then got some rubber boots.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *HAHAHA! My grandma saved every plastic bag she came across. Half went to my cousins and half went us. Wasn't uncommon to be wearing two different types of bread*.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chucker said:


> hear that. setting in the plow trucks for the last week sure does cramp up the old body when not used to setting around! moving snow does make one tired but not in the way an active body is used to being moved with real action... ? *what's the old adage, "a body in *?"



??


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> I grew up on a farm in N Idaho. Grades 1-8 walked 1/2 mile to country school. We had students who walked, rode horses up to 4 miles. HS it was a 2 mile hike to the bus. Also 2 miles for the younger siblings to the country grade school. No such thing as a "snow day" even when the county road was closed due to drifts. Even 1st graders did it.


Have a picture somewhere of my Grampa giving the little kids a sleigh ride to school. Guess when the snow was what he considered too deep for them to walk they got to ride. We had country schools up till the late 60's.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *I guess areas to the west of us had -32 this morning*



pardon me, but ""SOB!" dang, man... that's cold!  was going to ask you what's it dropped to up your way...

even +32f will kick my a**! _brr -_


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have a picture somewhere of my Grampa giving the little kids a sleigh ride to school. Guess when the snow was what he considered too deep for them to walk they got to ride. We had country schools up till the late 60's.


how we remember


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have a picture somewhere of my Grampa giving the little kids a sleigh ride to school. Guess when the snow was what he considered too deep for them to walk they got to ride. We had country schools up till the late 60's.



I can remember when we lived in Tewksbury Ma... and the snows there. the snow plow pushed snow was very big. tall. high. almost like a small ice mountain to me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> Cold night, heated dog bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



pretty good! our north dogs have 'snow beds, too'. lol... but alas, they are not electrically heated. good pix!


----------



## chucker

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I can remember when we lived in Tewksbury Ma... and the snows there. the snow plow pushed snow was very big. tall. high. almost like a small ice mountain to me.
> View attachment 779801


and they still are .. " a body in motion stays in motion" , "a body at rest needs rest" is what I remember.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *The face of contentment there*!



easy to tell that... that there is a warm room! lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> don't waste your time bud! it will happen sooner then later!! neighbors should respect the fact you are probably doing the plowing at a reduced rate anyways! they want plowed . " MOVE YOUR CRAP. CAUSE IF I HIT IT! WELL THATS WHAT IT BECOMES!!"... THE ONLY THING I MOVE IS THE SNOW....


Been doing the neighbors their **** moves. Was a kayak at the end of the drive just far enough I could push a pile along side. Now it's 20' farther up the drive but right on the edge. Drive is 400' I go up n down and clear room for 2-3 cars at the top. The yard is so busy I don't even try to clear a walk way to the house anymore.

This was a few years ago. Its at least twice as busy today as back then. More cars and equipment for sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Wood fireplace*, gas fireplace, and boiler and burning away tonight. It’s warmed up to -3 now.
> 
> View attachment 779407
> View attachment 779408
> View attachment 779409



my wood fireplaces going these days, too. I call them...'back there in _the log cabin'_ (this MBR)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> SVK, I have never seen it that cold! But I do remember going up to my cabin with two friends (one insisted on driving). It was -16*F, he did not bring chains, and the 4wd road was ice, so we had to hike the 2 mi uphill to the cabin … and we were all sweating by the time we got there! I had to light the stove right away, because the Pointer's feet were frozen!
> 
> Worse part was, we could not find a grouse anywhere! Poor dog could only stay outside for a little while before we brought him back in to warm him up again.



I had a customer up White Horse way... and he said never drives out alone when temps down like that. always take 2 vehicles. if one stops, can be life threatening... if stuck far out and overnight! -40 stuff....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Somehow I missed this post yesterday . I'm not really sure, *I'm just trying to post as much as everyone else *. Hope you're having a great day.



lol! I try not to post too much, but sometimes it is totally impossible not to post a comment or reply!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> I worked one winter in Gallup, NM and the temp bottomed out several times at nearly 40 below. Diesel and hydraulic fluid look like jello at that temp, even gas engines didn't want to start without coercing...I had to park the 850 JD dozer on some old truck tires to keep it from freezing to the ground. *The guys would let the equipment idle overnight to keep things moving*, or we would spend hours the next morning thawing things out with those big weedburner propane torches...There is nothing fun about working outside after the temp goes below about 20 degrees...let alone sub-zero. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



seen it many times up in the mtns of the Pac NW! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chucker said:


> *how we remember*



Farmer Steve found a pix from 1924 of his grandmother... young, beautiful... up on a horse. B&W. no snow, but imo... pretty cool! posted it over on the _morning coffee_ thread...


----------



## LondonNeil

So SVK, have you been in the 100 degree difference club?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

soon we will be starting up the modded '79 Triumph 750 Bonney... been sittin' 8 yrs. last of the fuel sys cks, etc done. crudded up fuel entry to carb fitting now clean. ready to go. soon to 'kick a tire and light the fire!'

tank, bat, fuel and Ign ON, and kick it... looking fwd to riding it.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Been doing the neighbors their **** moves. Was a kayak at the end of the drive just far enough I could push a pile along side. Now it's 20' farther up the drive but right on the edge. Drive is 400' I go up n down and clear room for 2-3 cars at the top. The yard is so busy I don't even try to clear a walk way to the house anymore.
> 
> This was a few years ago. Its at least twice as busy today as back then. More cars and equipment for sure.
> View attachment 779802


I have a single client set up like this 400'x60' wide. used to call me after every 3rd snow and packed like concrete! charged the same as if I had plowed all 3 times and 100.00 more for the extra bouncing around! lol didn't take them long to figure that it was cheaper in the long run to just keep up with the snow fall as it comes!!!!!!lol as of tomorrow I will have plowed them 3 times in 1 week.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ??





chucker said:


> and they still are .. " a body in motion stays in motion" , "a body at rest needs rest" is what I remember.



oic; got it. am thinking... while my body at rest right now finishing some  ...reading 'the news'... it needs to revert into one that is: _" a body in motion stays in motion"


_
agenda items on the Agenda List... today's items.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> soon we will be starting up the modded '79 Triumph 750 Bonney... been sittin' 8 yrs. last of the fuel sys cks, etc done. crudded up fuel entry to carb fitting now clean. ready to go. soon to 'kick a tire and light the fire!'
> 
> tank, bat, fuel and Ign ON, and kick it... looking fwd to riding it.
> View attachment 779805
> View attachment 779806
> View attachment 779807
> View attachment 779808


Didn't they used to build the 650 hard tails with a reversed 750 head? Can't imagine wanting to go far on one of those bone busters. Buddy sold a 650 to another friend who knew nothing about bikes. The uneducated freind didn't survive the summer. Over lubricated meat in the seat didn't mix well with all that performance.


----------



## KiwiBro

Agenda: glue the darker 2x6 wings (of Totara - a NZ native) on the edges of the lighter coloured slab (Kauri- another NZ native). Allegedly, my mate has promised his Mrs xmas dinner on this table, so, no pressure ;-)


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> We only had plastic bags.



Plastic bags didn't exist back then and we couldn't afford snow boots.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic; got it. am thinking... while my body at rest right now finishing some  ...reading 'the news'... it needs to revert into one that is: _" a body in motion stays in motion"
> 
> 
> _
> agenda items on the Agenda List... today's items.



My doc keeps ragging on me to "quit all that 'wooding". Nope, at my age once you stop doing something you lose the ability to do it again. I'll stop when they are shoveling dirt on me.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Remember those green rubber kinda lined almost winter boots? Musta been cheap cause my folks put me in em more than 1 year. My toes hurt just thinking about em.

On another note its sure sad lacrosse icemans are coming from China instead of Canada. Have 1 old pair now. Don't know what I'll replace those with.

I wear Uggs and Totes to save on the Icemans. But its just a matter of time.


----------



## MustangMike

I remember, always bring at least 2 pair of boots hunting, cause the waterproof ones would stay dry about 1/2 day, then you would switch. No such thing as water proof clothes or gloves, wool was your friend, and every hunter owned a Woolrich jacket and many had the matching paints.

I still have my old plaid jacket … but have not worn it for year's!

Rondeau (Adirondack Mountain man) wrote in his book that the only way to dry your boots was to leave them on your feet. My Uncle was generally a fan of his, but when I read that he remarked "he must have been near a warm fire when he wrote that"!


----------



## Philbert

Several years ago Sorrell boots went out of business. Columbia eventually bought the name and moved them to China.

In between I started buying used ones at garage sales for about $10/pair. Now I have several!

Philbert


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> So SVK, have you been in the 100 degree difference club?


Not yet!


----------



## woodchip rookie

100 degree diff here in central ohio. -12 to 103F


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> So SVK, have you been in the 100 degree difference club?


I have done it up SVKs way: sauna to snow in my birthday suit. 

Strangely, no alcohol was involved. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

I love the big old white pines that we occasionally come across. They are virgin timber but were too small to be cut 120 years ago when the original loggers came through the area.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Agenda: glue the darker 2x6 wings (of Totara - a NZ native) on the edges of the lighter coloured slab (Kauri- another NZ native). Allegedly, my mate has promised his Mrs xmas dinner on this table, so, no pressure ;-)
> View attachment 779816


KiwiBro, is any of that kiwi native timber still being harvested today, any plantations?


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro, is any of that kiwi native timber still being harvested today, any plantations?


Not from plantations. Although there was a trial of plantation grown Totara but the qualities were nothing like the old-growth trees so I think the trial was a fizzer. There are old-growth sustainable management plans that allow the select harvesting of some native forests though. It's quite a process to apply for a permit, with inspections, GPS mapping of the selected trees, measurements to project the volume of the whole forest and predicted volume growth per year, of which the plan allows a set percentage to be taken every 10 years sometimes, etc. They are usually flown out to avoid damaging anything else, so as you can guess it's not a cheap exercise, but definitely worth it in the right patch of forest though. Even if a big one blows down in a storm, we cant touch it.


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> I have a 372xp for when the 262 doesn’t pull the weight, also a Closed Port 55. Don’t really think I need anything more then those three....
> 
> except, one day wanna upgrade the 55CP to a 346xp


You guys and your hot rod, blown and injected, ported and polished, balanced and blueprinted monster saws. I figured that my beloved old Super 1050's were getting heavier as I get older, so I broke down and put the 100CC saws on the shelf and got me a little 82CC saw. Picked it up for 40 bucks, lightly used, cost me 30 bucks for the 1/2 inch loop for the 31" bar. It's a tad lighter. All you have to do is get it started about an inch into the wood and let go, It does every thing else on it's own. Just watch it settle in the wood, grab it before it comes out the other side and start over.


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> I have a 372xp for when the 262 doesn’t pull the weight, also a Closed Port 55. Don’t really think I need anything more then those three....
> 
> except, one day wanna upgrade the 55CP to a 346xp


You guys and your hot rod, blown and injected, ported and polished, balanced and blueprinted monster saws. I figured that my beloved old Super 1050's were getting heavier as I get older, so I broke down and put the 100CC saws on the shelf and got me a little 82CC saw. Picked it up for 40 bucks, lightly used, cost me 30 bucks for the 1/2 inch loop for the 31" bar. It's a tad lighter. All you have to do is get it started about an inch into the wood and let go, It does every thing else on it's own. Just watch it settle in the wood, grab it before it comes out the other side and start over.


----------



## JustJeff

Never see any of those big old saws around here. Especially at that price. Folks here think a homelite xl is worth $125. I'd love to come across one of the big boys on the cheap and run it just for giggles. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Never see any of those big old saws around here. Especially at that price. Folks here think a homelite xl is worth $125. I'd love to come across one of the big boys on the cheap and run it just for giggles.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


The white one in the truck is a Poulan Super 68, 82CC's made from 68-72, I think. I got it complete, less chain, at a farm auction in PA. There is a Stihl dealer I pass going to my property in WV. Last year I stopped in and asked if he had any old Homelites and he sold me 4 old Homelites. Three for $10 each and a 1050 for $40. This year when I went by I asked if he had any 1/2" chain? He had 2 rolls, and cut me a 31" loop for $30. When I got the Poulan home I put a shot of mix in the carb, and after about 10 pulls puffs of smoke started coming out of the exhaust, and lots of raw mix. After about 10 more pulls it fired up. I learned it floods real easy. It starts, idles, and revs like new. I'm waiting to throw some big Ash trees across some logs to keep them up off the ground. As hard as it is ti find that chain I don't want to dull it.

I picked up a Homelite C72 for $5, locked up. I soaked the cylinder with 50/50 acetone and ATF. It broke free and started. I passed a C9 because it was locked up. The auctioneer couldn't get a bid. Had to put it with something else to sell it. I used to find quite a few C series saws for less than $20. If you want one, send me a PM so I have your info. If I run across one I can't live without, you can have it for what I pay and the shipping, and I don't pay a lot for any saws.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not gonna lie, had too much fun to catch all the way up. My pal owns a machine shop that builds some insane engines. Used to live four houses away. Now live 4 miles away.... invited me over for some fun. I think I had too much fun, if it wasn’t for auto correct I’m not sure this would come out correct. Thank god only 4 miles. Wife dropped off and his nephew delivered me home. Had a good time blowing off some steam and loosing badly to him in darts. Hope my pals on here had a Good Friday night!!! Don’t even know what was mixed with that soda, but boy did it have some kick


----------



## KiwiBro

Jaysus. It's a LGBTQ table!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I love the big old white pines that we occasionally come across. They are virgin timber but were too small to be cut 120 years ago when the original loggers came through the area.
> 
> View attachment 779838


That's cool Steve.
We have some nice whites around here too, they go mostly unnoticed.
Many have no idea of how rich the history of logging is here in Michigan, although most everyone has seen the pictures with the horses pulling the crazy huge loads on sleds taken here.
Nice link with some of the plats missed when they logged everything here.
https://www.mlive.com/life-and-cult...aa2ac8013/7-places-to-see-oldgrowth-fore.html
Heres a couple nice ones(think they are whites) up at silver lake, most were enthralled but the water, it it's beautiful, but so are the trees .
I sat under these trees most the time we were at this beach.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> Didn't they used to build the 650 hard tails with a reversed 750 head? *Can't imagine wanting to go far on one of those bone busters.* Buddy sold a 650 to another friend who knew nothing about bikes. The uneducated freind didn't survive the summer. Over lubricated meat in the seat didn't mix well with all that performance.



not sure. don't know much about Triumph hard tails. but I do know what long-distance riding on a Triumph 650 Bonneville is like. in '71 bot a new Bonney. in '73 rode it from Corpus, TX to Tallahassee , Fl and back to CC. long ride. not especially bone busting, but a bit in the 'excessively long ride' dept!... never to be repeated, once was enough... but always to be remembered... a handful of 'Route 66' type adventures along the way...

1971 Triumph Bonneville 650


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Jaysus. It's a *LGBTQ table! *View attachment 779906



can u further clarify? I like the table.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> My doc keeps ragging on me to "quit all that 'wooding". Nope, at my age once you stop doing something you lose the ability to do it again. I'll stop when they are shoveling dirt on me.



turnkey - you are my 'hero'! and a fellow Washingtonian to boot.


----------



## KiwiBro

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> can u further clarify? I like the table.


Flying the rainbow colours of the lesbian, gay, bisexual, trans, questioning community.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Flying the rainbow colours of the lesbian, gay, bisexual, trans, questioning community.



oic,, thot it had something to do with your woodworking, etc.

no further questions!


----------



## MustangMike

My cousin had (has?) a Triumph Trident. Had a head on with a car. He survived, but lost his spleen, hurt his back, etc and has never been the same. The mangled bike was in his barn forever, but the barn fell down years ago, so I don't know if he kept it or not.

He is only a month younger than me, and was a strong, tough farm boy, but that accident really changed things, no more hunting or building PU trucks (he had 3, including a 390 and a 460). He used to strip them to the frame, build the motors, improve the suspension, etc. I think all 3 have been apart in an out building for decades.

He still cuts wood and heats the farmhouse with it, but only does it a little at a time.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Farmer Steve found a pix from 1924 of his grandmother... young, beautiful... up on a horse. B&W. no snow, but imo... pretty cool! posted it over on the _morning coffee_ thread...



Got a link? I know I have been in there before, but darned if I can find it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> My cousin had (has?) a Triumph Trident. Had a head on with a car. He survived, but lost his spleen, hurt his back, etc and has never been the same. The mangled bike was in his barn forever, but the barn fell down years ago, so I don't know if he kept it or not.
> 
> He is only a month younger than me, and was a strong, tough farm boy, but that accident really changed things, no more hunting or building PU trucks (he had 3, including a 390 and a 460). He used to strip them to the frame, build the motors, improve the suspension, etc. I think all 3 have been apart in an out building for decades.
> 
> He still cuts wood and heats the farmhouse with it, but only does it a little at a time.



sad story to hear MM! utube is full of m/c rider-vehcile fails. some are beyond reality. destructive to all involved in the worst ways. one showed bikers a group all just doing perfectly well. riding. 4 lane curve in road. lead guy just suddenly goes straight! texting? lol... and the onslaught is unbelievable but for the fact that it is video'd. 2nd guy hits camera car! first is fully gutted before he hits ground and hits pavement like a fully gutted deer. red everywhere at moment of impact. brutal to say the least. have many, many safe miles on bikes... but for the Grace of the man upstairs... couple moments way too close. way too close for comfort. lucky! pure and simple, just lucky!

and to think 200 hp motorcylces are common these days, some avail thru dealers up to 400 hp! 600# machine... and 400 hp under you! omg! 

https://gearpatrol.com/2013/08/27/50-most-iconic-motorcycles/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I  anything that turns 10,000 rpms +


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sure did like that lil blue car... omg!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Got a link? I know I have been in there before, but darned if I can find it!



maybe he will post it here...


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Plastic bags didn't exist back then and we couldn't afford snow boots.


Not all of us remember dinosaurs.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Got a link? I know I have been in there before, but darned if I can find it!


My paternal grandmother. June 2,1924 in North Dakota.


----------



## farmer steve

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @James Miller *, Have a good one buddy.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY @James Miller *, Have a good one buddy.


Can only get better. Work till 7 then to the DMV for license photo. Hopefully gets better from there.


----------



## dancan

Happy B'Day James !!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy Birthday James


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday James … it is also my oldest Daughter's Birthday!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Plastic bags didn't exist back then and we couldn't afford snow boots.



I wondered about that:

While now ubiquitous, the plastic bag has a relatively short history. Invented in Sweden in *1962*, the single-use plastic shopping bag was first popularized by Mobil Oil in the 1970s in an attempt to increase its market for polyethylene. first showing up as shopping bags in 1977

in case you are interested:

https://www.unenvironment.org/news-and-stories/story/birth-ban-history-plastic-shopping-bag


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Can only get better. Work till 7 then to the DMV for license photo. Hopefully gets better from there.



happy birthday JM - at least it wasn't yesterday, Friday the 13th...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I wondered about that:
> 
> While now ubiquitous, the plastic bag has a relatively short history. Invented in Sweden in *1962*, the single-use plastic shopping bag was first popularized by Mobil Oil in the 1970s in an attempt to increase its market for polyethylene. first showing up as shopping bags in 1977
> 
> in case you are interested:
> 
> https://www.unenvironment.org/news-and-stories/story/birth-ban-history-plastic-shopping-bag


Not long after husqvarna started making chainsaws, coincidence I don't think so.


----------



## chipper1

Happy happy James.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Not all of us remember dinosaurs.


So what were they like .


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Can only get better. Work till 7 then to the DMV for license photo. Hopefully gets better from there.


Happy birthday!


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday James!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Meet the latest addition to the family, Gunner


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, looks like a nice puppy, you have 2 dogs now???

Looks like a Lab, or Lab mix.


----------



## svk

Home from basketball. Need to get work clothes on so I can haul wood then plow the neighbors


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Wow, looks like a nice puppy, you have 2 dogs now???
> 
> Looks like a Lab, or Lab mix.



Yes 2 now. That’s what they said a lab mix, The smartest dogs I’ve seen Have always been mutts.


----------



## JustJeff

The calm before the storm. Have 50 people coming for dinner. I already have kindling split so that when I'm ready for them to leave, I can fire up the stove and let the heat run em off!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Not all of us remember dinosaurs.



Dinosaurs hadn't come around yet when I was in school.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Dinosaurs hadn't come around yet when I was in school.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> The calm before the storm. Have 50 people coming for dinner. I already have kindling split so that when I'm ready for them to leave, I can fire up the stove and let the heat run em off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'd fire it up as soon as the first couple of people get there. They'll be ready to leave before desserts.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MechanicMatt said:


> Meet the latest addition to the family, GunnerView attachment 780036


Nice looking pup.
The way to test if there’s any lab mixed in it is put out a pile of rocks, orange peel and leather straps.
If the dog eats it all then comes up to you looking hungry and begging for food it’s got lab in it LOL.


----------



## rarefish383

Last day of MD deer season. I got skunked in WV, hunted shotgun in MD twice and didn't see any bucks. I wanted to rifle hunt. I've taken deer with my Savage 99's in 22 Savage HiPower, Savage 250-3000, Savage 300, and all I needed was one with my Savage 303. That completes the Savage Slam of taking a game animal with each of the Savage cartridges. I'm in a rifle county so at 2 oclock I went over a friends farm and got on stand. At about 4:26 this guy walked out at about 300 yards and kept coming till he was about 80-100 yards. was using a Model 99 in 303 Savage made in 1927 with a Lightfoot no drill scope mount with a Weaver K4. At 300 the cross hairs looked so thick they blocked his whole body, at 200 I could see his body better, and at 100 I could see him well. He was looking right in my direction, so I went for a neck shot. He ran about 10 yards.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Congratulations Rarefish, that’s a sweet buck! Good job on completing the grand slam


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Last day of MD deer season. I got skunked in WV, hunted shotgun in MD twice and didn't see any bucks. I wanted to rifle hunt. I've taken deer with my Savage 99's in 22 Savage HiPower, Savage 250-3000, Savage 300, and all I needed was one with my Savage 303. That completes the Savage Slam of taking a game animal with each of the Savage cartridges. I'm in a rifle county so at 2 oclock I went over a friends farm and got on stand. At about 4:26 this guy walked out at about 300 yards and kept coming till he was about 80-100 yards. was using a Model 99 in 303 Savage made in 1927 with a Lightfoot no drill scope mount with a Weaver K4. At 300 the cross hairs looked so thick they blocked his whole body, at 200 I could see his body better, and at 100 I could see him well. He was looking right in my direction, so I went for a neck shot. He ran about 10 yards.


Very nice!


----------



## cat10ken

Rarefish: I recently bought a M99 300 Savage at a local gun show. On test firing it I found the spring in the rotary magazine must be broken. How difficult is it to change out this spring? A do it yourself job or is a gunsmith necessary? Are the springs available?
Thanks.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Birthday James! Hope it ended good!


rarefish383 said:


> Last day of MD deer season. I got skunked in WV, hunted shotgun in MD twice and didn't see any bucks. I wanted to rifle hunt. I've taken deer with my Savage 99's in 22 Savage HiPower, Savage 250-3000, Savage 300, and all I needed was one with my Savage 303. That completes the Savage Slam of taking a game animal with each of the Savage cartridges. I'm in a rifle county so at 2 oclock I went over a friends farm and got on stand. At about 4:26 this guy walked out at about 300 yards and kept coming till he was about 80-100 yards. was using a Model 99 in 303 Savage made in 1927 with a Lightfoot no drill scope mount with a Weaver K4. At 300 the cross hairs looked so thick they blocked his whole body, at 200 I could see his body better, and at 100 I could see him well. He was looking right in my direction, so I went for a neck shot. He ran about 10 yards.


Nice buck! And gun! 

Well no firewood today but scrounged up a Christmas tree
sure wish the ole Gerber was ported, that frozen wood was hard, lol


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Happy Birthday James! Hope it ended good!
> 
> Nice buck! And gun!
> 
> Well no firewood today but scrounged up a Christmas treeView attachment 780126
> sure wish the ole Gerber was ported, that frozen wood was hard, lol
> View attachment 780127
> View attachment 780128


Nice tree Nate.
How far did you go to get it, beautiful out there.


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> Rarefish: I recently bought a M99 300 Savage at a local gun show. On test firing it I found the spring in the rotary magazine must be broken. How difficult is it to change out this spring? A do it yourself job or is a gunsmith necessary? Are the springs available?
> Thanks.


Parts are available unless it’s real old. I know lots of guys that take them apart and they say it’s not rocket science. I’ve never had to work on one. I think it might be a bolt spring. They say put it in a gallon zip lock bag because the springs fly out and roll under the fridge, even if you are in another room. I’ll send you a pm with a web site that can walk you through it. If you give me the serial with the last two digits x’d out I can give you the date it was made. If it was made after 1949 look on the boss where the lever hinges. There will be an oval with a number and letter. Like “12B”. The number is an inspectors mark. The letter is a date code. The date codes started in 49=a, 50=B 51= C, etc. if you see a letter or number, but no oval, it’s older than 49 and they are inspectors marks.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice tree Nate.
> How far did you go to get it, beautiful out there.


Thanks Brett, probably nicest wild one I’ve ever found. Well I skied around looking at trees about a mile but ended up cutting this one about 100 ft from the road.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, probably nicest wild one I’ve ever found. Well I skied around looking at trees about a mile but ended up cutting this one about 100 ft from the road.


That's cool, it did look good. Looking at the pics I thought you topped one for it at first.
What type of skies are those, do you use skins on them?


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, it did look good. Looking at the pics I thought you topped one for it at first.
> What type of skies are those, do you use skins on them?


They are Rossi BC 125, they have a waxless patterned base like cross country skis so can climb some with them but anything very steep I use skins. They have metal edges and width-shape like telemark skis, their great, versatile skis, voila switch back bindings, WAY better than what I started out with, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> They are Rossi BC 125, they have a waxless patterned base like cross country skis so can climb some with them but anything very steep I use skins. They have metal edges and width-shape like telemark skis, their great, versatile skis, voila switch back bindings, WAY better than what I started out with, lol.


Gonna look those up, sound nice.
Always wanted to get some telemark setup skis.
I may have to watch a few videos tonight, been a few yrs since I've been out, may need to live vicariously for a bit.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Gonna look those up, sound nice.
> Always wanted to get some telemark setup skis.
> I may have to watch a few videos tonight, been a few yrs since I've been out, may need to live vicariously for a bit.


It’s a lot of fun and helps keep me from getting too fat in the off season.
https://www.rossignol.com/ca_en/rossignol-bc-125-skis-nordic-rhewf22-000-2018-2019.html


----------



## cat10ken

Rarefish: Thanks for the reply. The serial # is 6671xx. The marks in the oval are hard to read but I come up with (3D). The gun is in real nice shape.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well ” The Cowboys” is on TV, I’m a big John Wayne fan so I was watching the movie relaxing with the new pup. The wife snatched him away. The movie ended and I go upstairs to my bed to find the two of them passed out. Looks like she might spoil him worse then me...


I should have known I was in trouble when she held him the whole ride home


----------



## MechanicMatt

In case you guys can’t tell, I’m pretty stoked to have a new pup in the house 

so is the wife and kids.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> The calm before the storm. Have 50 people coming for dinner. I already have kindling split so that when I'm ready for them to leave, I can fire up the stove and let the heat run em off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



impressive! looks like u all are set for a swell time and meal... 50! wow~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Last day of MD deer season. I got skunked in WV, hunted shotgun in MD twice and didn't see any bucks. I wanted to rifle hunt. I've taken deer with my Savage 99's in 22 Savage HiPower, Savage 250-3000, Savage 300, and all I needed was one with my Savage 303. That completes the Savage Slam of taking a game animal with each of the Savage cartridges. I'm in a rifle county so at 2 oclock I went over a friends farm and got on stand. At about 4:26 this guy walked out at about 300 yards and kept coming till he was about 80-100 yards. was using a Model 99 in 303 Savage made in 1927 with a Lightfoot no drill scope mount with a Weaver K4. At 300 the cross hairs looked so thick they blocked his whole body, at 200 I could see his body better, and at 100 I could see him well. He was looking right in my direction, so I went for a neck shot. He ran about 10 yards.



good hunting/shot rf! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Happy Birthday James! Hope it ended good! Nice buck! And gun! Well no firewood today but scrounged up a Christmas treeView attachment 780126
> sure wish the ole Gerber was ported, that frozen wood was hard, lol View attachment 780127
> View attachment 780128



my hat's off to ya Ln - that looks like some serious conditions logging/firewooding


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> *In case you guys can’t tell, I’m pretty stoked to have a new pup in the house
> 
> so is the wife and kids*.View attachment 780166
> View attachment 780167
> View attachment 780168
> View attachment 780169



I was just thinking... and the family grows...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> In case you guys can’t tell, I’m pretty stoked to have a new pup in the house
> 
> so is the wife and kids.View attachment 780166
> View attachment 780167
> View attachment 780168
> View attachment 780169



and complete with his own name tag!  looks like he is 'in' ! ~


----------



## MustangMike

RF, congrats, but I have to ask, is there an animal in the pic above your deer, or is my imagination getting the best of me!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> It’s a lot of fun and helps keep me from getting too fat in the off season.
> https://www.rossignol.com/ca_en/rossignol-bc-125-skis-nordic-rhewf22-000-2018-2019.html


Watching videos  .
It didn't take long and I was on the motorcycle vids, go figure, "Rossi".


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Last day of MD deer season. I got skunked in WV, hunted shotgun in MD twice and didn't see any bucks. I wanted to rifle hunt. I've taken deer with my Savage 99's in 22 Savage HiPower, Savage 250-3000, Savage 300, and all I needed was one with my Savage 303. That completes the Savage Slam of taking a game animal with each of the Savage cartridges. I'm in a rifle county so at 2 oclock I went over a friends farm and got on stand. At about 4:26 this guy walked out at about 300 yards and kept coming till he was about 80-100 yards. was using a Model 99 in 303 Savage made in 1927 with a Lightfoot no drill scope mount with a Weaver K4. At 300 the cross hairs looked so thick they blocked his whole body, at 200 I could see his body better, and at 100 I could see him well. He was looking right in my direction, so I went for a neck shot. He ran about 10 yards.


Congrats Joe. Got skunked here this year except for a doe yesterday. No Horn soup for me!!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Watching videos  .
> It didn't take long and I was on the motorcycle vids, go figure, "Rossi".


I always end up at the isle of man TT videos for some reason.


----------



## LondonNeil

IOM TT is nuts. The riders are wired differently to most of us.

Have you watched 'closer to the edge'. ? The film follows guy Martin through the TT about 5 years ago, also hutchy. . Both are in a state in hospital beds by the end.


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> Rarefish: Thanks for the reply. The serial # is 6671xx. The marks in the oval are hard to read but I come up with (3D). The gun is in real nice shape.


The "D" makes it a 52. There were only a few models in the 50's. If it has a wide rounded forearm it's an R which is the heavy rifle. If it has a slighly narrower rounded forearm it's an F, feather weight. The F has two extra holes drilled in the butt stock to lighten it. If it has a schnable forearm it's an EG. The R and F were factory drilled for a scope, the EG was not. There is a "no drill" mount made for the non drilled guns. After market drilling knocks the collector value by about 50%.


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Meet the latest addition to the family, GunnerView attachment 780036


This is what happens to puppies. Even when the get big, they make smiles.


----------



## svk

-23 on the house this morning. I didn’t have much hardwood on the top of the pile last night so I ended up with a load that was about half pine and aspen. Needless to say it was a bit cool downstairs when I came down.


----------



## JustJeff

With the 50 people who showed up last night, there was enough hot air to put the thermometer at 77 up from 70 with no heat on. Was still 74 at midnight after everyone left so I didn't light a fire. Woke up to snowing and blowing and the furnace was, gasp, on! We can't have that so I got it stoked up with a mixed load of poplar, willow and I big hunk of sugar maple on top. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Furnace?!


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, thought you might like to see this one. Bought a few items at an online sale on Wednesday. Saw is brand new but been sitting in a warehouse in the original wrapping plastic and shipping crate for 10 years. 16", The Origional Saw and included the optional 16' of roller bench and alum sure stop measuring fence. Built in Iowa. Pictures is from the US site so US dollars. I paid $450 before premium and taxes, I was hoping to get it for under $2000 so I should do alright selling it. I figured I might as well get a load while I was going so got a 20x30' greenhouse fabric building ( for my sawmill shed), a plate compactor and 40 sheets of 18' roofing steel ( in case I decide to build a sawmill shed). Darn pic of price didn't show up well US$6845 for the saw alone.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Took a 22 handgun and a 17HMR to the gunshow yesterday. Sold the Colt 22LR railgun the first 3mins I was there. Traded the 17 for a TC Compass in 6.5CM. Got my 700 back from the smith thursday. 1976 trued R700, 27" Bart, Jewell trigger, original bedded BDL stock. 20MOA one piece Nightforce mount. Old loopy Mark IV.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll bet you don't want to shoot it with that muzzle brake w/o real good ear muffs.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, your puppy seems to have the same color markings on the fur as the English Mastiff next door … he is 250 lbs!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Just finished splitting my late fall bucked up City donated oak that my Son dropped off in September . The wood was from a local park , the diameter was 30-32" to 18 -20" of 4 sections of 12-16' . The 25 ton Splitfire hyd. unit worked well to finish this task prior to the latest snowfall expected Tuesday . I stacked the cord of hardwood yesterday beside the woodshed , which is already full of Mountain Ash and Hard Rock Maple and Silver Birch mix to finish seasoning for perhaps next yr . Nice Pre Christmas Present from the City ! P.S. SVK , Joey looks like he is ready for action , cute little fellow .


----------



## Hinerman

Scrounged a little red oak a few weeks ago


----------



## Hinerman

Scrounged a little persimmon, hackberry, and red oak last Friday


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Congrats Joe. Got skunked here this year except for a doe yesterday. No Horn soup for me!!



Congrats on your doe FS, that is what I got last year, and venison in the freezer is venison in the freezer! I'll take a doe over not getting one any year!


----------



## hamish

No bugs, beers cold.
Out checking the ice on my crossings.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well, darn, snowed out. Was out splitting big willow rounds for next year's sale... if it dries enough. Cut like a crazy fool all summer on the willow clearance project trying to beat a guy before he built fences. Hauled big chunks and stacked, working now on the split/pile. Almost finished cord #8 with what looks like 6 or 7 to go. 

It was spitting snow when I went to the morning coffee club, came home to no snow so rea paper until 10 then figured I couild probably stand to split one garden wagon load of chunks (6-7 big rounds/chunks). It started another snow shower about the time I finished the second load. Came in with shoes soaked, gloves soaked, hoody jacket soaked. Fired up the stove and it is now ringed with chaird holding stuff to dry.

Temp here finally dropped back to normal season. hi's/lo's right around freezing.


----------



## SeMoTony

farmer steve said:


> I can only run one at a time so it's the 241 or 261 or 462. If they can't cut it it's to big to bother with.


Steve, IIRC 462 has been modded a lil. With skip chain you can use 42" bar, at least my 046 & ms460 pull that loop nicely while milling. Slows down @ 60" b&c to stay in the singing exhaust tune. But they don't see that bar anymore since the 661 joined the crew.
Stay warm safely Ya'll


----------



## James Miller

Took a walk around the property up the road since they finally cut the corn. Found the granddaddy of all blow downs.

Years worth of wood in this tree.


----------



## cat10ken

I have one similar in my woods too, only mine broke off and hung up 20' in the air. I measured the circumference at chest height at 14'. Going to take a long bar to get it on the ground.
You are right, there is a lot of wood in it, probably 4-5 full cords.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Took a walk around the property up the road since they finally cut the corn. Found the granddaddy of all blow downs.View attachment 780334
> View attachment 780336
> Years worth of wood in this tree.


Was going to wish you a late Happy B-Day, but you got it right there!


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Was going to wish you a late Happy B-Day, but you got it right there!


Would make some nice oak beams or a ton of boards. Wish I could cut it off where it branches out and get the rest to the mill in town. Probably a whole winter's worth of wood in just the top.


----------



## cantoo

I went back to the bush yesterday just for a drive around. Lots of small ash laying half down or all the way down. A big poplar is still wedged in a couple of trees, I was hoping it would fall or knock over the ones holding it up. I would cut it down but I think that will end up with a harder job as it still won't fall completely to the ground. And this clump finally fell over after years of me driving around it. I'm going to have to dump some dirt in the stump hole or it will just fill full of water and ruin the trail anyway. I'm trying to plan some major tree killing during the holidays but my wife has other plans. I want to spend a couple of days on the sawmill making dust too but that always seems to be postponed. And 3 more sales until Christmas. Built a little extension for the Steiner. This one is 7' wide now for the light snow falls. I keep one of my Steiners on the job site so I can move snow and dirt around and this site has a 600' driveway so the extra 2' makes it go a little quicker. I also have a 4' and another 5' blade at the site for larger snow falls. We set the house 2 weeks ago. Lower level walls were built on site and the upper units were built in our factory and craned in place.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> I'll bet you don't want to shoot it with that muzzle brake w/o real good ear muffs.


There will be NFA items involved.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> There will be NFA items involved.


Still loud enough to hurt your hearing without protection.


----------



## dancan

45 here today , did a trip to the "Undisclosed" location to pick up a load of scrounged spruce and maple 





Notice the chopper mitts that Clint mentioned


----------



## SeMoTony

cantoo said:


> I went back to the bush yesterday just for a drive around. Lots of small ash laying half down or all the way down. A big poplar is still wedged in a couple of trees, I was hoping it would fall or knock over the ones holding it up. I would cut it down but I think that will end up with a harder job as it still won't fall completely to the ground. And this clump finally fell over after years of me driving around it. I'm going to have to dump some dirt in the stump hole or it will just fill full of water and ruin the trail anyway. I'm trying to plan some major tree killing during the holidays but my wife has other plans. I want to spend a couple of days on the sawmill making dust too but that always seems to be postponed. And 3 more sales until Christmas. Built a little extension for the Steiner. This one is 7' wide now for the light snow falls. I keep one of my Steiners on the job site so I can move snow and dirt around and this site has a 600' driveway so the extra 2' makes it go a little quicker. I also have a 4' and another 5' blade at the site for larger snow falls. We set the house 2 weeks ago. Lower level walls were built on site and the upper units were built in our factory and craned in place.


From what I saw bucking downed henge, that root wad has a good chance of dropping back into the hole it left. At the same time, when the stump was going to be short, a loader kept a grip on the root wad. Guaranteed the wad wasn't coming the sawyer's way.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I always end up at the isle of man TT videos for some reason.


Happens!


LondonNeil said:


> IOM TT is nuts. The riders are wired differently to most of us.
> 
> Have you watched 'closer to the edge'. ? The film follows guy Martin through the TT about 5 years ago, also hutchy. . Both are in a state in hospital beds by the end.


Gotta be to do that . I'd still like to buzz around the course, might be able to do it in half the time they do it in lol.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper, thought you might like to see this one. Bought a few items at an online sale on Wednesday. Saw is brand new but been sitting in a warehouse in the original wrapping plastic and shipping crate for 10 years. 16", The Origional Saw and included the optional 16' of roller bench and alum sure stop measuring fence. Built in Iowa. Pictures is from the US site so US dollars. I paid $450 before premium and taxes, I was hoping to get it for under $2000 so I should do alright selling it. I figured I might as well get a load while I was going so got a 20x30' greenhouse fabric building ( for my sawmill shed), a plate compactor and 40 sheets of 18' roofing steel ( in case I decide to build a sawmill shed). Darn pic of price didn't show up well US$6845 for the saw alone.


Dang, that's quite the score .
Sell the greenhouse building to pay for a bunch of that hoard, then build the shed, you'll never be happy with the greenhouse.
I did see the price on there .


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Scrounged a little red oak a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 780299


What's up bud.
Nice scrounge. 
I like the heavy duty mesh on the trailer. I've considered putting something on the sides of mine, but I wanted to be able to put straps through it and plywood or aluminum wouldn't work well. I think that mesh will, need to start watching for some.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> Happens!
> 
> Gotta be to do that . I'd still like to buzz around the course, might be able to do it in half the time they do it in lol.


Brett if you can " do it in half the time" you'll be the winner because others wood take twice as long.but only if grammar school taught me correct math terms Lol


----------



## chipper1

SeMoTony said:


> Brett if you can " do it in half the time" you'll be the winner because others wood take twice as long.but only if grammar school taught me correct math terms Lol


Whoops, would it help if I said it's been a long day .
You're right for sure, so maybe if I said I could do a 1/4 of the course in half the time it takes them to do the whole thing.


----------



## cantoo

SeMoTony, This cedar one has 6 or 7 stems on it and the root ball is flat and shallow due to being a wet area so I doubt it's going to move much. I'll likely cut a few small stems off first just to make sure nothing is moving. These cedars don't worry me near as much as the 80 to 100' tall dying poplars all over the place. They look decent but can be rooted all to heck and a whisper makes them fall.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper1, was just thinking of the greenhouse as a winter cover instead of a crappy tarp. I considered a Shelterlogic building but it's not big enough for sawmill, the processor and a couple of splitters. I'm running out of time though so everything will likely just get tarped for this year. Too many "side jobs" this year and have way behind on getting stuff done that I want done. I'm planning on a 16'x 50' lean too where this firewood is next year. Sawmill would go at one end and firewood 4 crates deep on the other half. Thinking open on the sides as the snow never comes from that way. I leave the crates out in an open field to air dry them and move them to the side of the barn in the fall when ground is frozen.


----------



## SeMoTony

cantoo said:


> SeMoTony, This cedar one has 6 or 7 stems on it and the root ball is flat and shallow due to being a wet area so I doubt it's going to move much. I'll likely cut a few small stems off first just to make sure nothing is moving. These cedars don't worry me near as much as the 80 to 100' tall dying poplars all over the place. They look decent but can be rooted all to heck and a whisper makes them fall.


That is the nature of the henge root sw Missouri. Kinda flat palm, chance for multiple stems looking like one more than 30" across with a roughly round shallow roots 9 or more feet in diameter. Had one held by loader jaws while trunk was cut. Log fell, we backed away root ball released and fell in 2 pieces either could have laid the hurt on a cutter. Act cautiously


----------



## cantoo

Yes, my neighbours brother was killed when he took a short cut thru a root ball hole and the tree sprung back up and crushed him. No 2nd chances with big trees. Was also talking to another neighbour last night and last week he was cutting a dead ash down and stumbled while backing away from the tree as it fell. Chain was still spinning and got his kneecap. Bunch of stiches so he was lucky.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Forgot to add this when I did it, but scrounged an alder out of the weeds this spring. Split and dried all summer and now in the woodshed. Little yota had to tug the chain a few times!


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Matt, your puppy seems to have the same color markings on the fur as the English Mastiff next door … he is 250 lbs!!!


You are the third to tell me Mastiff.... He has BIG paws so we will see. I’m just praying for smarts, ya can train good temperament, but it’s hard to make a dumb dog smart.


Oh, ran two tanks through the 262 today, I swear that thing is still getting stronger! Only have about 15 tanks through it as I still mainly use the 362/372 saw. But man did that 262xp do a number on the dead ash tree!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper1, was just thinking of the greenhouse as a winter cover instead of a crappy tarp. I considered a Shelterlogic building but it's not big enough for sawmill, the processor and a couple of splitters. I'm running out of time though so everything will likely just get tarped for this year. Too many "side jobs" this year and have way behind on getting stuff done that I want done. I'm planning on a 16'x 50' lean too where this firewood is next year. Sawmill would go at one end and firewood 4 crates deep on the other half. Thinking open on the sides as the snow never comes from that way. I leave the crates out in an open field to air dry them and move them to the side of the barn in the fall when ground is frozen.


You still won't be happy with it. I have a 10x30 I never even set up, planned on using it for firewood, but I wanted my woodshed. I'm trying to come with terms about utilizing my basement until I can build my pole barn, I know as soon as I do that things will work out to where I can build it lol. I started building shelves down there to organize things more, unfortunately my suburban is down right now so I haven't gotten more lumber to build them. Once my wife is off for Christmas I'll get more 2x4's, it's just been too busy, tis the season .
I loaded up another bin of odds, I've already burned two up this yr, it's been colder than average here.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> You are the third to tell me Mastiff.... He has BIG paws so we will see. I’m just praying for smarts, ya can train good temperament, but it’s hard to make a dumb dog smart.
> 
> 
> Oh, ran two tanks through the 262 today, I swear that thing is still getting stronger! Only have about 15 tanks through it as I still mainly use the 362/372 saw. But man did that 262xp do a number on the dead ash tree!


Is the 262 stock, what's been done if not.
If you're running 40:1 it will take a long time for the rings to seat in.
The last one I did I used a 254 base gasket as it's only 1 mm instead of the 2mm. You can't them tighter using a beer can or pop can gasket, but I didn't want to spend the time making one . 

I always wanted a mastiff, sweet dogs, don't see one in my future.
Great looking mutt you got there.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Thought I'd share this with you guys, it's a card from my little junior burger.

I especially thought the serious hunters on here would dream of landing such serious game LOL.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Happens!
> 
> Gotta be to do that . I'd still like to buzz around the course, might be able to do it in half the time they do it in lol.


I'd be happy to make a lap and not bin it in spectacular fashion like Guy Martin.

A bit long but realy shows to what level that guy is wired differently from the rest of us.


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Is the 262 stock, what's been done if not.
> If you're running 40:1 it will take a long time for the rings to seat in.
> The last one I did I used a 254 base gasket as it's only 1 mm instead of the 2mm. You can't them tighter using a beer can or pop can gasket, but I didn't want to spend the time making one .
> 
> I always wanted a mastiff, sweet dogs, don't see one in my future.
> Great looking mutt you got there.



my uncles Doctor ported it. When I got it back I did a compression test, over 215psi cold. Always run 40:1. I have broken the starter rope twice on it, she’s stout. 
Thanks, my nephews grew up with a Mastiff, great dog... just HUGE!


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> my uncles Doctor ported it. When I got it back I did a compression test, over 215psi cold. Always run 40:1. I have broken the starter rope twice on it, she’s stout.
> Thanks, my nephews grew up with a Mastiff, great dog... just HUGE!


Oh snap, pun intended lol.
She'll take a while to really wake up, it's probably just starting to get good now.
I had a chance at a mastiff, I just couldn't see getting a dog and then leaving it at home alone for long periods of time when I was driving truck, now we are busy with the kids . They are big, but gentle giants.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'd be happy to make a lap and not bin it in spectacular fashion like Guy Martin.
> 
> A bit long but realy shows to what level that guy is wired differently from the rest of us.



Yep, if you make it thru the race you are a winner .
Good video, never saw that one, didn't seem long at all.
If you've never had a bike over 150 or had the front tire off the ground at 100 then it's hard to fathom how fast they are going, and even having done those things what they are doing is at a level that's un-perceivable to me .
I'd still like to buzz that course, but the same woman who asked me to stop riding may have something to say about that, she probably saved my life .


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Thought I'd share this with you guys, it's a card from my little junior burger.
> 
> I especially thought the serious hunters on here would dream of landing such serious game LOL.
> 
> View attachment 780485


That's awesome. 
We got one from our youngest last night, I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow, very cute. 
Hard not to enjoy that age, their so much fun, but it can wear you out(but I'm old lol).


----------



## svk

May have a chance at joining the hundred degree club on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Supposed to be -23 and lately it’s been colder than they have been predicting.


----------



## sb47

My tree guy has been pilling it on me lately.There is red oak, post oak live oak, water oak and pecan in this jumble of piles.












IMG_4820



__ sb47
__ Dec 16, 2019



Work is pilling up. My tree guy keeps me humpin.


----------



## chipper1

@Cowboy254 you can do it   .


----------



## sb47

chipper1 said:


> @Cowboy254 you can do it   .




Last year I was afraid that I might end up with too much wood to handle so I turned some loads away and I ran so low I sold out by new years. This year I'm taking all he is will bring, If it goes bad before I can split it, I'll just pile it up and have a bon fire.
I have a guy a few miles down the road that has a mill and sells milled wood of all types. He comes by and buys some pieces and logs from time to time. I also get some wood carvers and wood turners looking for wood so having plenty of logs laying around gives them whole pieces you cut and ruff out to the way they want it. Had 2 different wood turners come in yesterday and bought some rounds and logs for there projects.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> @Cowboy254 you can do it   .



I made it! FNL, you blokes. A bloke takes a week off and come back to find he's a thousand posts behind. But I always make sure I read all the posts made while I'm away, don't want to miss any good scrounges. There's going to be some serious @MechanicMatt style quoting going on now, though...


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> There are many different types of Maple, and they run the full range of hardness (depending on where you live).
> 
> Black Maple (Rock Maple) and Sugar Maple (Hard Maple) are close to as hard as any other wood out there, and have BTUs similar to Oak - they burn for a long time.
> 
> Red Maple (Swamp Maple) is much softer, but burns OK.
> 
> Silver Maple, Sycamore and Box Elder (all in the Maple family) are very soft and burn very fast. If you want to show off a saw, demonstrate it with one of them!
> 
> Norway Maple is an import, it is not as hard as Sugar Maple but is harder than Red Maple. It is also very stringy and very hard to split.
> 
> I believe other places have big leaf maple, which is also pretty darn soft.
> 
> Do not make the mistake of lumping all Maples as being the same, they are more diverse than any other wood that I know of.



I get this. We have eucalypts that are almost as light as pine and split as soon as you raise an eyebrow at them and then there are others that sink in water and you had better settle in for a long session if you want to split it by hand. 



JustJeff said:


> I've heard all kinds of myths about different woods. Can't burn pine because of creosote I've even heard that about poplar. People around here think that if it's not sugar maple, you can't heat your house with it. All wood has roughly the same BTUs per pound, some woods are just more dense than others. Silver maple and box elder get a bad rap IMO. I use a lot of them and have great results. I'll take Silver maple all day. To be fair my house is relatively easy to heat and I have the correct size stove in a modern design with secondary burn. If I had a hundred year old farmhouse with an old timer smoke dragon, I might be more of a wood snob. Whenever I hear one of these myths I always ask, " gee what do they do up north where they don't have hardwood?"
> Proper seasoning is something that gets missed almost always around here. I see people getting their firewood delivered in the fall and I know it's only been cut and split and not stacked probably only a month ago. Many woods need a couple years to season and they won't dry in the round even if the ends look cracked. Wood cut in the winter before sap rises will season faster. I have been a fortunate scrounger and have my next winters wood split and stacked already out on the fence line in the wind and sun. I have found a huge difference since I have been splitting a year ahead and getting 2 summers worth of sun and dry wind on my wood. Fire starts easier and I am able to choke it back more for longer hotter fires and cleaner with a good secondary burn.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



It took me a while to appreciate the 'drier is better' angle. I thought that greener wood would burn longer but it ain't putting out anything like the heat of the same wood that is better seasoned. I figure that I'll burn anything now as long as it doesn't leave a ton of ash, just depends on what you need it to do at the time, density/burn-time-wise. 



woodchip rookie said:


> #meToo



I'm a total badass compared to some of you blokes. I had *two *saws when I joined AS. I must have been ahead of the curve because I was researching my third saw (Limby) when I came across AS. 



steved said:


> Lots of things can kill you from a volcano...lava is a minor component, in most cases, you could get out of the way of lava. Hawaii is constantly erupting, hardly ever any injuries...heck, the geologists (volcanologists?) play with it.
> 
> Mostly it is pyroclastic flows of superheated gas and ash that gets most...it happens fast, and there is really no escaping it if your nearby. I believe that is what killed all the people and buried Pompeii and Herculaneum?
> 
> The other thing is ejecta, volcanic bombs, things of that nature...get hit by a 100 pound rock falling at 50mph and your not going to wake up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Pompeii got the airborne ash, Herculaneum got the pyroclastic flow. I did several years of Latin at school and was fascinated by Pompeii. I went there in 2003 and it was fantastic, just amazing. 



U&A said:


> Why can’t it ever end up being MORE wood than I thought it was......[emoji848]...[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



It's like the fish you have on the line that gets progressively smaller the closer it gets to the boat. The positive spin is that you'll get to use your saw more to make up the difference!


----------



## Cowboy254

So we went away last week to our regular coastal fishing spot. I drove down early with great anticipation...




Unfortunately the entrance to the estuary was closed which shut down most of the fish. Fortunately, the scenery was stihl excellent. 




However, we decided to troll around in the boat with metal lures hoping for tailor and did ok. 



And the next day...




Cowgirl doesn't like making things dead but I'm happy to bump off anything I plan on eating so we have a deal that once we get home, it's over to her.




Tailor are an oily fish, well suited to smoking but are also great fresh, lightly pan-fried in oil with garlic.


----------



## Cowboy254

Santa came early again this year.




The local CFA (Country Fire Authority - all volunteers) chuck Santa onto the back of a fire engine and tour the streets handing out sweets (Aus: lollies) to kids in town. Always a favourite with the kids, but also with their crusty old parents.


----------



## rarefish383

I was butchering the deer yesterday morning. My daughter and SIL were moving to their new apartment after church. I forgot to take a bucket of hot water out to the shed to wash my hands. So, I'm walking around the house and the moving guys are knocking on the door. They were there about 30 minutes early. I told the foreman sorry I was covered with blood, I was butchering a deer. He started tripping out, he wanted to see it, said his mom was Jamaican and ate "all that kind of stuff". Then the other two guys show up. One guy starts patting his chest, pointing at the deer, and then the knives. The other guys said he was from Georgia and didn't speak English. Georgia, as in next to Russia. He hit that deer like Edward Scissor Hands. He whacked the pelvis with my little throwing ax, then grabbed it in some kind of wrestling hold, and crack, busted it in half. Gave him a big rump roast. I think we were both pleased.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> So we went away last week to our regular coastal fishing spot. I drove down early with great anticipation...
> 
> View attachment 780508
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the entrance to the estuary was closed which shut down most of the fish. Fortunately, the scenery was stihl excellent.
> 
> View attachment 780506
> 
> 
> However, we decided to troll around in the boat with metal lures hoping for tailor and did ok.
> 
> View attachment 780507
> 
> And the next day...
> 
> View attachment 780509
> 
> 
> Cowgirl doesn't like making things dead but I'm happy to bump off anything I plan on eating so we have a deal that once we get home, it's over to her.
> 
> View attachment 780510
> 
> 
> Tailor are an oily fish, well suited to smoking but are also great fresh, lightly pan-fried in oil with garlic.


Those look good. I haven't eaten any fish in a while. I do have a small cod tenderloin I bought from the local meat market in the freezer though.


----------



## MustangMike

It was our anniversary yesterday, so I went out for dinner. Had peppercorn Tuna (rare), and it was real good!

Cowboy, those almost look like little Blue Fish, and the description matches! They are great fighters, but not the best for eating! They also have razor sharp teeth, and they will go for you!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It was our anniversary yesterday, so I went out for dinner. Had peppercorn Tuna (rare), and it was real good!


Congrats Mike .
We just celebrated ours the beginning of the month .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I made it! FNL, you blokes. A bloke takes a week off and come back to find he's a thousand posts behind. But I always make sure I read all the posts made while I'm away, don't want to miss any good scrounges. There's going to be some serious @MechanicMatt style quoting going on now, though...


It's fun when you get bumped out of the thread and don't get alerts for a while too .
Glad you made it back .
Great pictures , the fish looked .


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> It's fun when you get bumped out of the thread and don't get alerts for a while too .
> Glad you made it back .
> Great pictures , the fish looked .


I just got an alert and didn't remember the thread. Started reading it and remembered it, it was a couple years old. People quoted me and I never responded because I didn't get an alert. Then I got to thinking, it might have been when I was on the farm with no reception, and when I came home I had 50-60 alerts and only looked at the first ten or so.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I just got an alert and didn't remember the thread. Started reading it and remembered it, it was a couple years old. People quoted me and I never responded because I didn't get an alert. Then I got to thinking, it might have been when I was on the farm with no reception, and when I came home I had 50-60 alerts and only looked at the first ten or so.


It happens if you don't respond after getting alerts, it's worse on other forums than here, there you may get bumped out even when you are looking at a thread when you get an alert .


----------



## chipper1

Got the picture .
I asked her why she gave it to her mom, and she said, because we are Santa and Mrs. Claus .


----------



## James Miller

Not sure what I threw in the stove earlier but it's made a serious coal bed.
So I tossed some cherry in. Lightest stuff I could get to without walking through the slop.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 780586
> Not sure what I threw in the stove earlier but it's made a serious coal bed.View attachment 780587
> So I tossed some cherry in. Lightest stuff I could get to without walking through the slop.


Locust?


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Locust?


Or hickory. You know how us PA wood snobs are.


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, Cherry coals up a lot!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> IMO, Cherry coals up a lot!



Yup,

Black locust and cherry coal a LOT. Crack the door and full open damper. Get some heat out of them. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well, darn, snowed out. Was out splitting big willow rounds for next year's sale... if it dries enough. Cut like a crazy fool all summer on the willow clearance project trying to beat a guy before he built fences. Hauled big chunks and stacked, working now on the split/pile. Almost finished cord #8 with what looks like 6 or 7 to go.
> 
> It was spitting snow when I went to the morning coffee club, came home to no snow so rea paper until 10 then figured I couild probably stand to split one garden wagon load of chunks (6-7 big rounds/chunks). It started another snow shower about the time I finished the second load. Came in with shoes soaked, gloves soaked, hoody jacket soaked. Fired up the stove and it is now ringed with chaird holding stuff to dry.
> 
> Temp here finally dropped back to normal season. hi's/lo's right around freezing.



Great. Nice day to split, 30 degrees, slight breeze, all dressed up, moved load to splitter and the starter recoil packed it in, drags, pawls don't catch. Back to split by hand for that load.

Removed the starter, something dragging badly and the pawls don't move. Last 'fix-it' guy in town quit about 15 years ago. I'll have to do some research for another guy.

I did discoverthat we are just now getting into winter and my so-called 'condition' has gone to ***** all ready. One load manual split and I couldn't face another one.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Locust?





farmer steve said:


> Or hickory. You know how us PA wood snobs are.



Or mulberry. Theres a little of all of the above on the porch right now.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Or mulberry. Theres a little of all of the above on the porch right now.


That would do it too .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Or hickory. You know how us PA wood snobs are.


That would also work. I hardly get any, and when I do it's half rotten so I just toss it on the pit .


----------



## Smacktooth

So I landed a pretty big score this past week! A friend of a friend’s brother passed away recently, and was a pretty extreme hoarder, mostly of cars but also wood. his family is working to clean out his property and get ready for an auction in the spring, a monumental task by the looks of it. Anyway, there’s covered stacks of wood all over the place, and they want it all gone. It’s mostly oak, a bit of poplar and other random bits, some is rotted and useless, but the majority is mostly seasoned just needs to be split. There’s also an old splitter in a shed with a bunch already split wood. I may try to fix it up and get it working. These pics are load #2, there’s probably at least 3 more, if I pack it in more.

this is my dads work truck, obviously not ideal. I am on the look out for a cheap truck, buuuut that’s another story...


----------



## Philbert

You will do them a favor by sorting out the good and bad wood. Then, maybe, leaving them a neat pile to haul away or burn in a bonfire, along with some cleared out spaces. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> So I landed a pretty big score this past week! A friend of a friend’s brother passed away recently, and was a pretty extreme hoarder, mostly of cars but also wood. his family is working to clean out his property and get ready for an auction in the spring, a monumental task by the looks of it. Anyway, there’s covered stacks of wood all over the place, and they want it all gone. It’s mostly oak, a bit of poplar and other random bits, some is rotted and useless, but the majority is mostly seasoned just needs to be split. There’s also an old splitter in a shed with a bunch already split wood. I may try to fix it up and get it working. These pics are load #2, there’s probably at least 3 more, if I pack it in more.
> 
> this is my dads work truck, obviously not ideal. I am on the look out for a cheap truck, buuuut that’s another story...


What's up buddy.
Nice score. 
As Phibert was saying I'm sure they will appreciate whatever you can do to help.
If you need any help getting the splitter going just let us know, lots of knowledgeable folks up in this thread.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SVK, this is for you. I know you love your axes. Seen this over in WTF thread


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> It was our anniversary yesterday, so I went out for dinner. Had peppercorn Tuna (rare), and it was real good!
> 
> Cowboy, those almost look like little Blue Fish, and the description matches! The are great fighters, but not the best for eating! They also have razor sharp teeth, and they will go for you!



Congrats Mike !
Celebrated ours yesterday as well


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> SVK, this is for you. I know you love your axes. Seen this over in WTF threadView attachment 780635


Nice, I saved that one!


----------



## svk

With extreme cold tomorrow, I emptied 5 gallons of ash and coals out of the boiler. Would have liked to let the coals burn down a bit more but didn’t feel like flipping back to propane for another 24 hours. The old ash bucket is out in the middle of the driveway in 8” of snow so all of the coals can safely burn out.


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> What's up buddy.
> Nice score.
> As Phibert was saying I'm sure they will appreciate whatever you can do to help.
> If you need any help getting the splitter going just let us know, lots of knowledgeable folks up in this thread.


thanks! Yeah I will definitely be looking for help if I decide to try and make the splitter a project. I think they said it was a 10-ton, that's kinda puny, yes?


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> What's up bud.
> Nice scrounge.
> I like the heavy duty mesh on the trailer. I've considered putting something on the sides of mine, but I wanted to be able to put straps through it and plywood or aluminum wouldn't work well. I think that mesh will, need to start watching for some.



I get straps through mine. I guess it depends on the size of the strap. You could remove a bar every so often to make room for a larger strap


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s a little on the small side, but it beats breaking your back....


Smacktooth said:


> thanks! Yeah I will definitely be looking for help if I decide to try and make the splitter a project. I think they said it was a 10-ton, that's kinda puny, yes?


----------



## KiwiBro

Nobody around here has the machinery to flatten this wide, or if they do they have zero time/motivation to say yes, so...time to build a bigger router sled. Used the sawmill rail extensions as the bed, and the rails as the rails for the sled. Doing some rough maths, at under an inch coverage per pass, and over 12' long = might get it flattened by the night before xmas.


----------



## JustJeff

Came home today and hopped in the shower before going Christmas shopping. Shower was.... invigorating! Boiler was flashing an error code. Tried to reset to no avail. Opened the burner cabinet and dang! Warped plate and burned parts. Tossed a couple serious chunks in the stove as we are obviously wood only for a bit. Forgot about damping it down for a few minutes until I smelled the stove! Gonna change my name to JeezJeff!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> With extreme cold tomorrow, I emptied 5 gallons of ash and coals out of the boiler. Would have liked to let the coals burn down a bit more but didn’t feel like flipping back to propane for another 24 hours. The old ash bucket is out in the middle of the driveway in 8” of snow so all of the coals can safely burn out.


Get a fry strainer and sift the ashes out and put the hot coals back in


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Came home today and hopped in the shower before going Christmas shopping. Shower was.... invigorating! Boiler was flashing an error code. Tried to reset to no avail. Opened the burner cabinet and dang! Warped plate and burned parts. Tossed a couple serious chunks in the stove as we are obviously wood only for a bit. Forgot about damping it down for a few minutes until I smelled the stove! Gonna change my name to JeezJeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I've seen are old VC over 700 a few times. We all forget sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> It was our anniversary yesterday, so I went out for dinner. Had peppercorn Tuna (rare), and it was real good!
> 
> Cowboy, those almost look like little Blue Fish, and the description matches! The are great fighters, but not the best for eating! They also have razor sharp teeth, and they will go for you!



Yep, same fish. Little psychos they are and the teeth cut better than square file. I quite like eating them but you need to look after them and eat them fresh. Bleed on capture, preferably put on ice then fillet and light fry in oil, little bit of butter and sliced garlic. You can't freeze them, wash the fillets in fresh water or leave them sitting in the sun for two hours and expect them to be any good though.


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> thanks! Yeah I will definitely be looking for help if I decide to try and make the splitter a project. I think they said it was a 10-ton, that's kinda puny, yes?


Welcome.
It sounds like one of the shorted splitters with a pusher on the ram and a knife on the beam, if so they work well for what they are and can do more splitting in a day than I can .


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> I get straps through mine. I guess it depends on the size of the strap. You could remove a bar every so often to make room for a larger strap


A 2" is the largest I use and it looks like it would fit no problem.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. 

I was offered a 30 ton Northern Tool splitter. Was told the price would be right but the seller would want to borrow it once a year. Good guy that I trust so no problem on that. Now I’m waiting to see what the price will be.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was offered a 30 ton Northern Tool splitter. Was told the price would be right but the seller would want to borrow it once a year. Good guy that I trust so no problem on that. Now I’m waiting to see what the price will be.


Sounds like a deal, for him lol.
You store it and keep it running so he can use it when needed .
That's why I like to buy them and then sell them when I'm done for a while, I get my wood split and make a couple bucks and I don't have to store it. This burning season is the first time I haven't sold any splitters and I have one here in around 8 yrs, I didn't have one then .


----------



## MustangMike

They used to not have any limit on them, and when my Dad had his boat, me and Matt's Dad caught lots and lots of them. One day, just the two of us got 64 of em. (The current limit is 10/day).

They all fight like crazy, but when they start getting over 8 lbs you have a real fight on your hands (they can get up to 20 lbs, and we often got them in the teens). Matt's Dad once caught one that was 36", but it looked half starved!

On spinning rods with 20 lb test, they were all you could handle, and you just hoped that a second one did not cut your line after the first one was hooked (you caught a lot more of them if you did not use wire leaders).

They liked Silver Diamond jigs with a pattern to imitate scales. In about 60 feet of water we would cast as far as we could, then after it hit bottom start bringing it up real fast, then a brief stall and reel again … that is when you hooked up. They would think it was sand ells coming off the bottom.

I'll have to scan some of my pics from back then, they were not digital. Matt was a little tyke back then, but loved to come with us.

They have teeth sharp as razors, and I have seen them boil the water like piranha. I have heard that some of the attacks on sailor's during WWII were by schools of Bluefish, and I believe it. They are fearless, aggressive and nasty.

Baking them with some oregano and other spices (and sliced fresh tomato from the garden) helped tame the taste. We had it often. We caught too many to eat all of them fresh, so we froze lots of them. I much preferred eating Bonito or Stiped Bass, but it was infrequent that we were able to get them. Blue Fish almost always seemed to be there!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a deal, for him lol.
> You store it and keep it running so he can use it when needed .
> That's why I like to buy them and then sell them when I'm done for a while, I get my wood split and make a couple bucks and I don't have to store it. This burning season is the first time I haven't sold any splitters and I have one here in around 8 yrs, I didn't have one then .


I guess I forgot to mention. He’s the executor of an estate that owns it so it needs to be sold.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I guess I forgot to mention. He’s the executor of an estate that owns it so it needs to be sold.


Well it still works the same lol.
I wish you were closer, I have one I'd give you a great deal on lol.
I've split well over a yrs wood with it so it owes me nothing, if I get my seed money out of it I'm good. 
I haven't been seeing any lower priced splitters this yr, usually I buy a new one and then sell the one I have. That being said I haven't been hunting for them either, but I do watch.


----------



## svk

I haven’t been in the market for one but haven’t seen anything new for less than 999 in a while


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I've seen are old VC over 700 a few times. We all forget sometimes.


I just realized I forgot the other way.
Noticed a bit of a breeze on my feet, which is not totally abnormal when it's cold out, then I noticed it was cooling off . 
So now I'm getting the stove warmed back up and will have to really work the stove as it's cooling down tonight and into tomorrow here, I should have had the house a little warmer than normal tonight to make it easier on the stove.
The other night I fell asleep on the couch waiting to shut the damper down. She was pretty hot, I threw a nice sized chunk in there on top of the raging wood and shut it down, it helps slow it down quite a bit which cools it off but it does stay hot for a long time.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I haven’t been in the market for one but haven’t seen anything new for less than 999 in a while


You missed all the Black Friday sales then, they were 799 for a 28 ton if I remember correctly.


----------



## KiwiBro

After your opinions please fellas. That reminds me to explicitly note that we don't have any female scroungers in this thread. Why is that? Anyhoo, I have started flattening this table and router marks are leaving a slight 3d effect that's really floating my boat. I'm thinking about not sanding them out, just epoxy over it and marvel at the 3d wizardry. What do you lot think? Worth a punt or better to try such things on my own project first?


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Came home today and hopped in the shower before going Christmas shopping. Shower was.... invigorating! Boiler was flashing an error code. Tried to reset to no avail. Opened the burner cabinet and dang! Warped plate and burned parts. Tossed a couple serious chunks in the stove as we are obviously wood only for a bit. Forgot about damping it down for a few minutes until I smelled the stove! Gonna change my name to JeezJeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


JeezJeff.Reminds of a story.
A husband and wife went Christmas shopping. They were on a tight schedule and after she went through checkout couldnt't find her husband anywhere. She called him and asked where he was. "Honey remember 10 years ago that little jewlery store where you saw that diamond necklace but we couldn't afford?" Yes she replied as the tears started to well in her eyes. " I'm in the chainsaw shop beside that jewlery store".


----------



## LondonNeil

It's not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> It's not for me I'm afraid.


What time is it there Neil?


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> They used to not have any limit on them, and when my Dad had his boat, me and Matt's Dad caught lots and lots of them. One day, just the two of us got 64 of em. (The current limit is 10/day).
> 
> They all fight like crazy, but when they start getting over 8 lbs you have a real fight on your hands (they can get up to 20 lbs, and we often got them in the teens). Matt's Dad once caught one that was 36", but it looked half starved!
> 
> On spinning rods with 20 lb test, they were all you could handle, and you just hoped that a second one did not cut your line after the first one was hooked (you caught a lot more of them if you did not use wire leaders).
> 
> They liked Silver Diamond jigs with a pattern to imitate scales. In about 60 feet of water we would cast as far as we could, then after it hit bottom start bringing it up real fast, then a brief stall and reel again … that is when you hooked up. They would think it was sand ells coming off the bottom.
> 
> I'll have to scan some of my pics from back then, they were not digital. Matt was a little tyke back then, but loved to come with us.
> 
> They have teeth sharp as razors, and I have seen them boil the water like piranha. I have heard that some of the attacks on sailor's during WWII were by schools of Bluefish, and I believe it. They are fearless, aggressive and nasty.
> 
> Baking them with some oregano and other spices (and sliced fresh tomato from the garden) helped tame the taste. We had it often. We caught too many to eat all of them fresh, so we froze lots of them. I much preferred eating Bonito or Stiped Bass, but it was infrequent that we were able to get them. Blue Fish almost always seemed to be there!



Yes, I can see that you wouldn't want to be mixed up in a school of big ones, for sure. These ones were all much the same size, 14-16 inches and I guess in the shallow estuary they wouldn't be too much bigger. There are some big ones outside though, one guy caught a 90cm (3 foot) one last summer offshore which would have given him plenty! I've never caught a big one, myself. 

Here's a bonus pic of Cowgirl with a GT that she caught on a handline off the coast of Cape York (northern-most tip of Oz) in 2015.


----------



## KiwiBro

That on a handline! Kudos to Mrs C


----------



## LondonNeil

Time in London, 11 17 am


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You missed all the Black Friday sales then, they were 799 for a 28 ton if I remember correctly.



TSC had the 25 ton for $799 + tax, $847 otd. After watching used ones sell all summer for $700, I couldn't jam the ol' Discover card in the scanner fast enough.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was offered a 30 ton Northern Tool splitter. Was told the price would be right but the seller would want to borrow it once a year. Good guy that I trust so no problem on that. Now I’m waiting to see what the price will be.



You crazy man. I would kindly decline. 

JMO sir...[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> TSC had the 25 ton for $799 + tax, $847 otd. After watching used ones sell all summer for $700, I couldn't jam the ol' Discover card in the scanner fast enough.


That's what I've been thinking too. 
The only thing is I'd rather have one with more parts made in the USA on it, so I'd probably still buy a used one.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's what I've been thinking too.
> The only thing is I'd rather have one with more parts made in the USA on it, so I'd probably still buy a used one.


I like that idea too, but my free time is limited, so sometimes you have to compromise.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I like that idea too, but my free time is limited, so sometimes you have to compromise.


You could have called me .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You could have called me .



I thought about it, but something tells me a trip to your place could set a guy back much further than he intended.I


----------



## panolo

If it is someone you trust and the deal is right I don't think it's a bad idea. Especially since it is yours and you'll have final say. I have a buddy I cut with a lot and we share the wood. We also have a couple of skid steer attachments we share. I never worry when he uses my stuff and he never worries when I use his.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I was offered a 30 ton Northern Tool splitter. . . . Now I’m waiting to see what the price will be.





svk said:


> I haven’t been in the market for one but haven’t seen anything new for less than 999 in a while





chipper1 said:


> You missed all the Black Friday sales then, they were 799 for a 28 ton if I remember correctly.





Lionsfan said:


> TSC had the 25 ton for $799 + tax, $847 otd.


Gotta compare apples to apples. The red NT splitters appear to be high quality (visited their factory here in MN), with commercial grade Honda engines, pumps, etc.; their blue ones ('Powerhorse') are made in China and designed to compete with TSC type splitters. The components and builds have varied a lot through the years - it is how the company got started.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200628783_200628783

A lot depends on components, condition, age, and price. Approach it like you would something on CraigsList and be prepared to walk away. As for sharing it, that depended on your relationship. If it is a guy that you would normally share your splitter with, no big deal.



svk said:


> I guess I forgot to mention. He’s the executor of an estate that owns it so it needs to be sold.


So he has the power to split up the estate . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

I trust the guy and honestly would have no problem splitting his wood too if he wanted. His cabin is on the way to mine so I drive past him a good 100 plus times a year. 

Plus if I have that deal in order I won’t be tempted to sell it then regret selling it.


----------



## Philbert

Crane removal of a large silver maple across the street for me. I have no room for any of it.

( I will withdraw from this forum for an appropriate length of time and penance).

Philbert


----------



## svk

It’s just silver. If you were passing up on sugar maple we’d ask for your card.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll take silver all day every day.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Crane removal of a large silver maple across the street for me. I have no room for any of it.
> 
> ( I will withdraw from this forum for an appropriate length of time and penance).
> 
> Philbert



There's nothing for it. You're going to have to buy a bigger block.


----------



## Philbert

It's a massive tree, with many cords of wood in it, and I am sure that they would love to save the hauling / disposal costs. 

Homes in this neighborhood were built about 100 years ago, and when the old trees start to fail, it can be really tricky to remove them carefully: lots of house, garages, fences, wires, etc., close together. This one has been dropping limbs, and has some noticable splits / rot.

I am sure that the right climbers could remove it carefully, but the crane really makes sense here. Either way is $$$ for the homeowner.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> IMO, Cherry coals up a lot!



But now that I really think about this you are right.

I think cherry coals up MORE than locust. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> But now that I really think about this you are right.
> 
> I think cherry coals up MORE than locust.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


When it's not well seasoned it will for sure.
I find it interesting that cherry and locust are almost always found in close proximity to one another.
I cut a bit of both yesterday.
Pay no attention to the PPE, just a saw I was prepping to list on CL lol. The chain is a semi chisel green chain missing all the safety bumpers.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Crane removal of a large silver maple across the street for me. I have no room for any of it.
> 
> ( I will withdraw from this forum for an appropriate length of time and penance).
> 
> Philbert


Lets not make excuses, you could dig holes and have the stand it up in your yard. I'm a proponent of vertical wood piles, I have quite a few here, as long as they stand and I have wood there they will remain(it's also locust so it won't rot).


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I thought about it, but something tells me a trip to your place could set a guy back much further than he intended.I


That's funny, but may be true .
You're still welcome to come by any time .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> When it's not well seasoned it will for sure.
> I find it interesting that cherry and locust are almost always found in close proximity to one another.
> I cut a bit of both yesterday.
> Pay no attention to the PPE, just a saw I was prepping to list on CL lol. The chain is a semi chisel green chain missing all the safety bumpers.




That’s a new one. I’ve never cut wood in my pajamas[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I trust the guy and honestly would have no problem splitting his wood too if he wanted. His cabin is on the way to mine so I drive past him a good 100 plus times a year.
> 
> Plus if I have that deal in order I won’t be tempted to sell it then regret selling it.


Sounds like a nice matchup then. I would also consider talking to him about what would happen if you needed to sell it down the rd so everyone knows what to expect if things changed, which we all know can happen.


panolo said:


> If it is someone you trust and the deal is right I don't think it's a bad idea. Especially since it is yours and you'll have final say. I have a buddy I cut with a lot and we share the wood. We also have a couple of skid steer attachments we share. I never worry when he uses my stuff and he never worries when I use his.


I agree.
It sure is nice having someone you can trust with your equipment. I have a couple buddies like that, if I had something of theirs and damaged it it would either be replaced or properly repaired whichever worked out best for them. I beat the heck out of my hd brush hog at a buddies and I bent the steel plate that holds the chains on the back up. I left it in his barn, when I came back to pick it up later it was all straightened out .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> That’s a new one. I’ve never cut wood in my pajamas[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It was a joke in response to another member who we gave a hard time about cutting in his, mine look almost like his .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> It was a joke in response to another member who we gave a hard time about cutting in his, mine look almost like his .




Well im new here.... so......









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> It was a joke in response to another member who we gave a hard time about cutting in his, mine look almost like his .




I'd say he gets to cut in his pajamas if he makes saws that work like that.


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> The only thing is I'd rather have one with more parts made in the USA on it, so I'd probably still buy a used one.


What one part isnt enough? Geesh the made in/assembled in/other bs sticker isnt even made in USA, but sure makes ya feel good. My 1962 MTD splitter has parts with foreign markings on in it, and metric seals..........geesh go wonder.


----------



## JustJeff

Quote for boiler replacement is 5500 canuckbucks. But I'll have heat and hot water by Christmas. Till then it's wood only which keeps the main floor toasty but the basement is starting to cool down. 
Put this one piece of wood in the stove. I dont know what the heck it was but it burned like it was soaked in gasoline! Choked the damper way down and this one piece threw heat for a couple hours. I don't know what it was but I'll take 19 cord of it please!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> It sounds like one of the shorted splitters with a pusher on the ram and a knife on the beam, if so they work well for what they are and can do more splitting in a day than I can .



I have one of those, used to sit about 6inches off the ground with no vertical option. I bought it 4th hand for $200. I say used to sit 6inches because the third owner raised it to Waiste height. Split a ton of wood with it the two years I used it. Wife runs the lever and I try not to loose any fingers. Daughters stack.... 

The Briggs that was on it always had carb issues. I’m to cheap to buy a carb kit, brother in-law was throwing out 16hp Honda snowblower when bought a Quad with plow. Guess what motors gonna make its way to that poor splitter...... yup, that’s the smarts I got, carb kit is probably less than $20, but I’ll spend $100 to make the engine swap work. 

some old pics of my “skidder” and the wood processor


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sometimes I miss the old house. Had about 10 acre wood lot that the guy gave me permission to take the dead ash and hunt.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Picture of my little buddy riding in the plow truck this evening. My older dog hates this puppy. I’ve been making an extra effort to give him attention as to not make him jealous, but dang does he have it out for the puppy. The pup does ask for it sometimes, he constantly pushes the old dog’s buttons, and Jacque obligatorily whoops the puppy’s butt.


----------



## svk

-15 currently here. Be interesting to see where it bottoms out at.


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> Quote for boiler replacement is 5500 canuckbucks. But I'll have heat and hot water by Christmas. Till then it's wood only which keeps the main floor toasty but the basement is starting to cool down.
> Put this one piece of wood in the stove. I dont know what the heck it was but it burned like it was soaked in gasoline! Choked the damper way down and this one piece threw heat for a couple hours. I don't know what it was but I'll take 19 cord of it please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Piece of spruce that was stuck under @dancan 's minivan. Gets a little extra btu from rubbing all the seep oil off the pan.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I miss the pictures of that Van, Dancan is the Webster’s dictionary definition of a Wood Scrounger


----------



## MechanicMatt

This is what happens when ya scrounge the wrong neighborhood in NY

just watch the language if ya got little ones....


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 780910
> View attachment 780911
> View attachment 780912
> 
> 
> I have one of those, used to sit about 6inches off the ground with no vertical option. I bought it 4th hand for $200. I say used to sit 6inches because the third owner raised it to Waiste height. Split a ton of wood with it the two years I used it. Wife runs the lever and I try not to loose any fingers. Daughters stack....
> 
> The Briggs that was on it always had carb issues. I’m to cheap to buy a carb kit, brother in-law was throwing out 16hp Honda snowblower when bought a Quad with plow. Guess what motors gonna make its way to that poor splitter...... yup, that’s the smarts I got, carb kit is probably less than $20, but I’ll spend $100 to make the engine swap work.
> 
> some old pics of my “skidder” and the wood processor


Yep, something like that is what I was picturing. Not the quickest, but they can do more than I can in a day .
I like the "lift kit" .
I get changing the whole motor, I like many of the honda products.
My buddy who wrenches always gives me a hard time for not changing the timing belts in my Hondas, I tell him by the time I get done doing one I have about half the cost of having a low mileage motor delivered to the house, I'll take that chance .


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> What one part isnt enough? Geesh the made in/assembled in/other bs sticker isnt even made in USA, but sure makes ya feel good. My 1962 MTD splitter has parts with foreign markings on in it, and metric seals..........geesh go wonder.


Nope lol.
You're right about those stickers too, not really worth much. I do what I can not to support china, I've done it for a long time. Back when we first started seeing Chinese auto parts here in the early 90's(that's when I remember them), I used to buy a lot of parts out of Canada, now I don't see anything that says made in Canada on it . I'm not opposed to foreign manufacturing, I buy a lot of Japanese, Swedish, and German products, just do what I can to avoid the Chinese stuff.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Nope lol.
> You're right about those stickers too, not really worth much. I do what I can not to support china, I've done it for a long time. Back when we first started seeing Chinese auto parts here in the early 90's(that's when I remember them), I used to buy a lot of parts out of Canada, now I don't see anything that says made in Canada on it . I'm not opposed to foreign manufacturing, I buy a lot of Japanese, Swedish, and German products, just do what I can to avoid the Chinese stuff.


Onya.


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> -15 currently here. Be interesting to see where it bottoms out at.


We are expecting 42deg c (108f) tomorrow, but spare a thought for the people of poor old Birdsville in central Australia.
116deg f during the day minimum overnight lows in the high 80s.

So hopefully anyone who’s currently feeling a bit cold will feel nice and warm just by thinking about these temps


----------



## Jeffkrib

Mind you there is an upside to living In Birdsville it’s a sensationaly good place for seasoning firewood


----------



## LondonNeil

I just read, 40.9C high.... Averaged across the country! Hot hot hot.


----------



## svk

-21 outside and 74 inside. So close but yet so far.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I just read, 40.9C high.... Averaged across the country! Hot hot hot.



Admittedly, 95% of the country is desert so if you're not knocking up 40°+, it's just not good enough. One of the hottest places in Oz is a dot on the map called Marble Bar. There was a poem about it that I'll have to look up.

...and here it is...

Satan sat by the fires of Hell
As from endless time he’s sat,
And he sniffed great draughts of the brimstone’s smell
That came as the tongue-flames spat;

Then all at once the devil looked stern
For there in the depths of Hell
Was a fellow whom never a flame could burn
Or goad to an anguished yell;

So Satan stalked to the lonely scene
And growled with a stormy brow,
‘Now, stranger, tell me what does this mean?
You should be well scorched by now.’

But the chappie replied with a laugh quite new;
‘This place is too cold by far
Just chuck on an extra log or two
I’ve come from Marble Bar


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Quote for boiler replacement is 5500 canuckbucks. But I'll have heat and hot water by Christmas. Till then it's wood only which keeps the main floor toasty but the basement is starting to cool down.
> Put this one piece of wood in the stove. I dont know what the heck it was but it burned like it was soaked in gasoline! Choked the damper way down and this one piece threw heat for a couple hours. I don't know what it was but I'll take 19 cord of it please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


@panolo beat me to it. I just figured it could only be that awesome Canadian wonder wood.


----------



## svk

Getting screwed out of 100 degree club.

It’s -25 on the house and the living room was 74 degrees before the power went out. I woke up to the smoke alarm going off from the steam blowing out of the overheat purge as the boiler overheated after several minutes with no pump running.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Getting screwed out of 100 degree club.
> 
> It’s -25 on the house and the living room was 74 degrees before the power went out. I woke up to the smoke alarm going off from the steam blowing out of the overheat purge as the boiler overheated after several minutes with no pump running.



Oof. Where are you at?


----------



## panolo

He's in northern MN. 200 miles south I'm only -10. Don't even have to put on boots to fill the OWB. Keep the crocs on until -12 

Hope you get your powr back soon SVK.


----------



## Lionsfan

panolo said:


> He's in northern MN. 200 miles south I'm only -10. Don't even have to put on boots to fill the OWB. Keep the crocs on until -12
> 
> Hope you get your powr back soon SVK.



Gotcha. I delivered some work benches to a factory in Thief River Falls back in October, looked like a frozen wasteland then, can't imagine how frickin' bad those winters must be.


----------



## panolo

Lionsfan said:


> Gotcha. I delivered some work benches to a factory in Thief River Falls back in October, looked like a frozen wasteland then, can't imagine how frickin' bad those winters must be.



It doesn't get as cold there as where SVK is but I think it's worse in the TRF area. Lots of farming and open fields. No wind breaks. -25 is cold as heck but it's tolerable if you are not sitting in a 15 mph wind.


----------



## MustangMike

In the 20s here for a couple of days … problem is everything is coated with ice and it is not melting.


----------



## svk

4 hours and 50 minutes without power. The boiler purged itself at least 4 times during that time and the top of the boiler was measuring about 280 before the external 235 purge would let loose. Had to refill the boiler with straight water to get the system working again.

I had the propane fireplace going all night and was holding 74 degrees in there before the power went out. By 7:30 am that fell to 64 degrees and it was about 54 on the far side of the house. Ironically I lit the wood fireplace about 20 minutes before power was restored.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Gotcha. I delivered some work benches to a factory in Thief River Falls back in October, looked like a frozen wasteland then, can't imagine how frickin' bad those winters must be.





panolo said:


> It doesn't get as cold there as where SVK is but I think it's worse in the TRF area. Lots of farming and open fields. No wind breaks. -25 is cold as heck but it's tolerable if you are not sitting in a 15 mph wind.


Agree completely, even though we are in the coldest part of the state but much preferable to being out in the western plains where the wind blows nonstop from mid Montana. I ****ing hate wind!


----------



## svk

I saw the outage map and figured where the issue probably was. On the way to town this morning I saw that the electrical right of way was all plowed out around a handful of poles right at the corner of the outage map. Couldn't see any issues there so not sure if a tree exploded and took out the line or if something more failed. 

I hate our power co-op but certainly feel for the linemen who had to fix this ******** on one of the coldest nights of the year.


----------



## Philbert

It is a hard job. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> It is a hard job.
> 
> Philbert


Even more difficult when their employer rapes their customers and the employees get to deal with the brunt of it!


----------



## MustangMike

I promised a Blue Fishing pic from back in the day - the boat was named the Colleen (my Mom's name). I'm wearing the hat, my brother Matt w/o a hat, and Mechanic Matt from when he was a good looking little tyke! Obviously, we were using spinning rods with surgical tube lures at the time (with a diamond jig up front, they were known as banana splits). We later went mostly to metal jigs.


----------



## David Gruber

Lionsfan said:


> TSC had the 25 ton for $799 + tax, $847 otd. After watching used ones sell all summer for $700, I couldn't jam the ol' Discover card in the scanner fast enough.


Family Farm and Home had a 25 ton with table and 4-way for $799. I was there when they opened. by the time I bought mine they had already sold 3 others. The manager told me he didn't think they'd sell 3 all day. They had about 15 assembled and ready to go


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My kids pitched in and got me a rescue cat for Christmas. Appearently I need a pet and not just the mangie tom cat outside. One of the daughters had her for a month to make sure she was house trained and social. Her roomie conveniently works in a rescue shelter and was able to locate her within their provider network. 

I had told them only a spayed female could be in the house and I preferred a Siamese. They came up with this character "Natalie" a lynx point Siamese. Fancy name for a tabby crossed Siamese. 

So far her favorite activity is playing fetch the fake mouse. Which she woke me for twice last night (her first here). She is about 2yrs old so pretty small which makes her suited to be an inside critter. Am hoping she is a mousing machine cause she sure plays one well.


----------



## svk

Very nice, hope you two have many years together.


----------



## Lionsfan

David Gruber said:


> Family Farm and Home had a 25 ton with table and 4-way for $799. I was there when they opened. by the time I bought mine they had already sold 3 others. The manager told me he didn't think they'd sell 3 all day. They had about 15 assembled and ready to
> 
> go[/QUOT
> 
> The Countyline did not come with a work table, I will have to fab up my own. Also going to build a guard to go over top of the powerhead.


----------



## Lionsfan

sixonetonoffun said:


> My kids pitched in and got me a rescue cat for Christmas. Appearently I need a pet and not just the mangie tom cat outside. One of the daughters had her for a month to make sure she was house trained and social. Her roomie conveniently works in a rescue shelter and was able to locate her within their provider network.
> 
> I had told them only a spayed female could be in the house and I preferred a Siamese. They came up with this character "Natalie" a lynx point Siamese. Fancy name for a tabby crossed Siamese.
> 
> So far her favorite activity is playing fetch the fake mouse. Which she woke me for twice last night (her first here). She is about 2yrs old so pretty small which makes her suited to be an inside critter. Am hoping she is a mousing machine cause she sure plays one well.
> View attachment 781078



Super. Last cat went to the great litter box in the sky about 3 years ago at my place, and the wife said no more. We will always have dogs however, and the last 3 were all rescues.


----------



## Buckshot00

Scrounge of the day. Pecan-1 year old-courtesy of hurricane Florence. 5 miles from the house.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> 4 hours and 50 minutes without power. The boiler purged itself at least 4 times during that time and the top of the boiler was measuring about 280 before the external 235 purge would let loose. Had to refill the boiler with straight water to get the system working again.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the propane fireplace going all night and was holding 74 degrees in there before the power went out. By 7:30 am that fell to 64 degrees and it was about 54 on the far side of the house. Ironically I lit the wood fireplace about 20 minutes before power was restored.



Steve, be careful introducing straight tap into your boiler. The temperature difference could crack it. Ever put an ice cube in hot water???


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> I promised a Blue Fishing pic from back in the day - the boat was named the Colleen (my Mom's name). I'm wearing the hat, my brother Matt w/o a hat, and Mechanic Matt from when he was a good looking little tyke! Obviously, we were using spinning rods with surgical tube lures at the time (with a diamond jig up front, they were known as banana splits). We later went mostly to metal jigs.



LOVE the shirt Uncle Mike. Dang, I used to be cute, what happened. 
If you could, make me copies of those or email me them so I can print them.


----------



## dancan

panolo said:


> Piece of spruce that was stuck under @dancan 's minivan. Gets a little extra btu from rubbing all the seep oil off the pan.



No seeping from the Montana , the structural glass held it all in , now , if the Ef2fiddy was parker over it for a couple of minutes it would have been covered in horsepower sweat ... Most awesome spruce EVER !!!


----------



## dancan

Philbert , several of my customers work for Emera , they work hard , I always treat them right .
Every now and then they'll bring me a 3/4" deep impact socket so I can weld a band that holds a flat washer to make it easier to blot up cross pieces onto poles .
They always want to pay me out of pocket , I always say "No charge , it might be the power to my house or someone that I know that you're reconnecting ."


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Philbert , several of my customers work for Emera , they work hard , I always treat them right .
> Every now and then they'll bring me a 3/4" deep impact socket so I can weld a band that holds a flat washer to make it easier to blot up cross pieces onto poles .
> They always want to pay me out of pocket , I always say "No charge , it might be the power to my house or someone that I know that you're reconnecting ."


Beside you never know when they'll drop of a cord of fat wood .

I'm going for the 100 club it's supposed to hit 9 out tonight, think I can get it up to 91 in here .


----------



## rarefish383

panolo said:


> He's in northern MN. 200 miles south I'm only -10. Don't even have to put on boots to fill the OWB. Keep the crocs on until -12
> 
> Hope you get your powr back soon SVK.


We are hovering around freezing with a heat wave coming, 50's for a couple days. Everybody says I'm crazy for walking out in the snow bare foot, to get wood. I'm only out there a few seconds. I wear crocks pretty much all winter with thin ankle socks. If I don't keep the hand lotion on my feet, they will crack on the balls of my feet and the heels.


----------



## Philbert

I volunteer with disaster clean up groups. I am always impressed how quickly these guys can get new poles up, lines stretched, and service restored after a tornado, flood, hurricane, etc. Completely replacing infrastructure.

Of course, there are areas that end up without power for days, and sometimes weeks, following a major event. For those people it's aggravating.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

OK, you got me started on old Fishing pics … I was 12, and it was the first time I was allowed to go with my Dad and Grandpa to Montauk for the annual fishing trip. Back then the boats had 3 swiveling fighting chairs, and they trolled white or yellow buck tails baited with pork rind. There were 6 of us on the boat, and we caught 84 Blue Fish!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> OK, you got me started on old Fishing pics … I was 12, and it was the first time I was allowed to go with my Dad and Grandpa to Montauk for the annual fishing trip. Back then the boats had 3 swiveling fighting chairs, and they trolled white or yellow buck tails baited with pork rind. There were 6 of us on the boat, and we caught 84 Blue Fish!


Geewhiz look at the size of the feet on that kid! Did you ski behind the boat? Lol. Love those old fishing memories with family. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

-15°C or 5°F. Was a snow day for the kiddos but we only got about 7 inches. Looking at the radar, Cantoo might be getting it but the worst lake effect is south of us for a change. 
Day 3 without the boiler so went to the in-laws for a hot shower. New boiler comes tomorrow! Got the woodstove pumping away on the main floor so I am comfortable. The basement is holding at 65 with a small electric heater. The boys are all staying at their girlfriends anyway so nobody down there. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Uncle Mike, as long as you’re on old fishing stories..... I should take a picture of my thumb.

Mustang Mike once upon a time whooped a poor 2.3L Pinto as hard as he could to get my 2yo butt to the hospital so the doctors could make me have 10 fingers again. See that filet knife behind me in the picture with my uncle and me. Well, to a 2yo the shiny side is more fun to play with then that dull wooden side... 

36 years later and I still have a pretty gnarly scar and the nerves aren’t right. If I trip and put my hand out, if I catch it just right with my right thumb..... it hurts SOOO bad I sometimes think I’m better off taking the fall to my face. Hurts like hell!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Somewhere in the family albums there is a picture of a little rug rat with his thumb bandaged up like something outta cartoon.


----------



## chipper1

Thought this may be of interest to some of you guys who are into history or those I would herald as hero's.
My mom stopped by today and we were talking, she shared about the father of one of her friends who recently passed.
The man was a WWII vet and was in a movie/trailer(trailer below) for the movie "Eleven".
Another tie for me is the funeral home was owned by my moms dad/my grandfather. It's interesting how we are always only a few people away from knowing everyone.
WILLIAM LAURENCE STRAHAN March 8, 1918 to November 23, 2019 Here's a link to his obituary, which is a great read, would have liked to have met him.
https://www.strangfh.com/obituary/william-strahan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=83&v=kpC4s8RAmac&feature=emb_logo


----------



## MechanicMatt

If you like hero’s, do you know who John McLoughlin is? He is a customer at our dealership and truly doesn’t like the limelight. Just had to shake his hand once and then smile and wave every time he comes in. Poor guy walks with quite a limp. 



Cage plays him.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Smart way to get guys to join, put on a little air show above the campus.....

they truly were the greatest generation!!


----------



## MustangMike

I may have posted these before, but these are some of the pics my Dad took during WWII.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> If you like hero’s, do you know who John McLoughlin is? He is a customer at our dealership and truly doesn’t like the limelight. Just had to shake his hand once and then smile and wave every time he comes in. Poor guy walks with quite a limp.
> 
> 
> 
> Cage plays him.....



I didn't, but just read up a little, wow.
After reading this article it's easy to see why he has a limp .
In the article John Busching (a New York City police detective and tactical paramedic with the newly formed Tactical Medical Team of the NYC Emergency Service Unit (ESU)) shares the rescue of John McLoughlin. It's obvious he and the other gentleman who helped John M are also hero's . 
If you scroll down to where it says "In Buschling's Words" you can read his experience with the rescue, very intense I can only imagine.
https://www.jems.com/2006/08/31/crushed/


----------



## turnkey4099

This never happens. Went to fire up the splitter, it backfired and then the pull cord was hard to pull and the pawls weren't catching. I removed the starter mechanism and took it to the big hardware store that works on small engines. He freed up the pawls and tightened the rewind spring. Playing safe I asked him to order an new one for a spare. "I don't have to order it" reached behind him and pulled a new one out of stock!!. I had thought it would be a week wait. Seems that the Honda GCV 160 stargter is common to many makes.

Bit windy and cold today but I got through 3 loads of rounds before the old body said QUIT!


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> This never happens. Went to fire up the splitter, it backfired and then the pull cord was hard to pull and the pawls weren't catching. I removed the starter mechanism and took it to the big hardware store that works on small engines. He freed up the pawls and tightened the rewind spring. Playing safe I asked him to order an new one for a spare. "I don't have to order it" reached behind him and pulled a new one out of stock!!. I had thought it would be a week wait. Seems that the Honda GCV 160 stargter is common to many makes.
> 
> Bit windy and cold today but I got through 3 loads of rounds before the old body said QUIT!



3 loads is good going for an old boy. Sure you can slow down a bit and take your time, but whatever you do, don't stop. And tell anyone who tells you otherwise to go jump. We are missing one thing though...


----------



## md1486

0F yesterday night. Pretty cold. Stove full of beech. Baffle was glowing red.


----------



## svk

3 degrees above zero this morning and no wind made it feel a lot warmer.


----------



## svk

Or should I saw “tree” above.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Or should I saw “tree” above.


I saw'd a tree46 in the basement today, it was sweet .
We got down to 7 this morning, an hr later it was 16 .


----------



## rarefish383

It's still hovering a couple degrees below freezing. The dogs water skimmed over in a half hour. The kids moved into their new apartment Sunday. The hearth has been stacked with all their stuff and wedding presents. So, it was nice to get a fire going. It was 66 in the house, on the heat pump. Like usual I was in shorts and crocks. But I was just chilly enough I had a long sleeve shirt on. After it got going I cut the damper way back. Next thing I know I had to get rid of those long sleeves. It was up to 72 in the house. That's about as close to the hundred degree club as I want to get. I'm good down in the mid 20's and that's about it. There are only so many pairs of shorts you can put on and your legs start to get cold. There is an old Norwegian saying, "There is no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothes". If it gets below 20, I have to go get all new "good" clothes.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Congrats Joe. Got skunked here this year except for a doe yesterday. *No Horn soup for me*!!



never heard of it! but, alas... found out there are recipes for it. live n learn...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> *No bugs, beers cold.*
> Out checking the ice on my crossings.View attachment 780326



great pix! winter all the way! I like it.  I like the cold, too... maybe not that cold. lol. don't have to keep the beer in refer once popped. no bugs, but I hear some up N still have them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Well, darn, snowed out. Temp here finally dropped back to normal season. hi's/lo's right around freezing.



hi turnkey - been down around freezing here of late, too. few hours each morning. covered the tomatoes. I have a handful to pick today. stay warm...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> We set the house 2 weeks ago. Lower level walls were built on site and the upper units were built in our factory and craned in place.



house looking swell!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BlackCoffin said:


> Forgot to add this when I did it, but scrounged an alder out of the weeds this spring. Split and dried all summer and now in the woodshed. Little yota had to tug the chain a few times!View attachment 780477
> View attachment 780478
> View attachment 780479
> View attachment 780480
> View attachment 780481


hi BC - good job! big job! I remember getting alder when living in PNW. a popular firewood choice.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> I'd be happy to make a lap and not bin it in spectacular fashion like Guy Martin.  A bit long but realy *shows to what level that guy is wired differently from the rest of us*.




I am for sure, not wired like that! not on 2-wheels anyways. as a youth, living just S of London... my dad had a British friend who raced TT on dirt. his class was sidecar. 2 riders. we used to go watch him race. kinda wild! I remember all the action in pits, the dust n dirt flying as they flew by... and the smell of the fuels exhausted into the air. my dad commented to me one time: " he is doing good, #3 now... sometimes he has the ba**s... and gets over the edge and wins!' usually the winners run on the edge, or just a bit past it... 'no guts, no glory!' thx for the vid...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yep, if you make it thru the race you are a winner . Good video, never saw that one, didn't seem long at all.
> *If you've never had a bike over 150 or had the front tire off the ground at 100 then it's hard to fathom how fast they are going*, and even having done those things what they are doing is at a level that's un-perceivable to me . I'd still like to buzz that course, but the same woman who asked me to stop riding may have something to say about that, she probably saved my life .



nope, never have! you have? omg... some vids or pix, please... well, at least frt wheel off track as you scream into the turn...  

just something simple ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Got the picture .
> *I asked her why she gave it to her mom, and she said, because we are Santa and Mrs. Claus *.
> View attachment 780563




u r right, chipper... cute!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> *Or hickory.* You know how us PA wood snobs are.



I would like some hickory. only got some bbq chips in a bag ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> With extreme cold tomorrow, I emptied 5 gallons of ash and coals out of the boiler. Would have liked to let the coals burn down a bit more but didn’t feel like flipping back to propane for another 24 hours. *The old ash bucket is out in the middle of the driveway in 8” of snow so all of the coals can safely burn out*.



I have to be careful cleaning out fireplaces. hot coals can be hidden. next day stuff usually use my old metal pail...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Smacktooth said:


> thanks! Yeah I will definitely be looking for help if I decide to try and make the splitter a project. * I think they said it was a 10-ton, that's kinda puny, yes*?



it is not 25-T, but it will do a lot of splitting. there are ways to get smaller tonnage to act like the big boys...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a deal, for him lol.You store it and keep it running so he can use it when needed .That's why I like to buy them and then sell them when I'm done for a while, I get my wood split and make a couple bucks and I don't have to store it. This burning season is the first time I haven't sold any splitters and I have one here in around 8 yrs, I didn't have one then .



my splitter is 35 yrs old. still splits & looks like new!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Here's a bonus pic of Cowgirl with a GT that she caught on a handline off the coast of Cape York (northern-most tip of Oz) in 2015. View attachment 780753



bet that was fun to land! good pix! looks bit like an amberjack -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 780910
> View attachment 780911
> View attachment 780912
> 
> 
> I have one of those, used to sit about 6inches off the ground with no vertical option. I bought it 4th hand for $200. I say used to sit 6inches because the third owner raised it to Waiste height. Split a ton of wood with it the two years I used it. Wife runs the lever and I try not to loose any fingers. Daughters stack....
> 
> The Briggs that was on it always had carb issues. I’m to cheap to buy a carb kit, brother in-law was throwing out 16hp Honda snowblower when bought a Quad with plow. Guess what motors gonna make its way to that poor splitter...... yup, that’s the smarts I got, carb kit is probably less than $20, but I’ll spend $100 to make the engine swap work.
> 
> some old pics of my “skidder” and the wood processor



good farm pix! I liked them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> -*15 currently here. Be interesting to see where it bottoms out at*.



hi svk - your temp posts are interesting to say the least. I always wonder how cold it is up at svk's! ?


----------



## JustJeff

In case you guys were wondering what I look like. Snowblower selfie!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

JustJeff said:


> In case you guys were wondering what I look like. Snowblower selfie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Around here we would figure you'd be knocking off the local 7-eleven looking like that...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have to be careful cleaning out fireplaces. hot coals can be hidden. next day stuff usually use my old metal pail...


Same here...it may stay inside, but on a granite step. The metal pails get hot too...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

steved said:


> Same here...it may stay inside, but on a granite step. The metal pails get hot too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 A few weeks ago I forgot to put the ash bucket outside. It set off the CO alarm in the middle of the night


----------



## MustangMike

See that guys, my cabin is perfect!

Steel Bucket
Concrete Floor
No CO-2 Alarm!

I always bring it outside and dump it, because I empty the stove when we first get up there and it is cold!!!


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Around here we would figure you'd be knocking off the local 7-eleven looking like that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definitely someone I would keep my eye on if seen in public.


----------



## James Miller

Going to do some chain testing tomorrow. Hope my square doesn't get beat by my round .


----------



## steved

steved said:


> Same here...it may stay inside, but on a granite step. The metal pails get hot too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My buckets...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, it was sure a hairy ride to Tobermory and back yesterday. Got caught up in the roadblock at Port Elgin. I took a detour and followed a big rig from a local supplier we deal with. I noticed he turned south on a gravel sideroad so I figured he knew where he was going. Turns out that he was lost, set of trains full of rocks. I told him I would lead and to wait for me to come back. I was going thru 4' drifts and there was no way I could get back to tell him not to go. I call their office and had them call him to try to back up. He had already headed out at least he stopped before he got offroad too far. I drove around the block to see if I could help. They already had a tractor and blower on the way. The stop sign is 50' away and not visible. Also a pic of the snow on the hood, got my snow tires put on Tuesday morning. 
This weeks buy and one more big sale before Christmas. Vermeer trencher. Jeff, the guy I'm buying the stuff thru might be a buddy of your son's. Steve Snider ( Rockford Auction) and his new company.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> In case you guys were wondering what I look like. Snowblower selfie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



the pix says cold to me. snow on the roof! my 'cold weather' kit includes a full face mask, too! and hoodie to neck, cap with neck flaps, muffs... and couple more things. I don't mind going out into cold or windy and cold, but I am not going to go out and get cold...

looks like u will be warm, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> Around here we would figure you'd be knocking off the local 7-eleven looking like that...Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



or about to go skiing early in the morning... very early!

LOL I worry about such these days, too. not allowed into my bank lobby with hat on, sun glasses on nor hoodie. sign on frt dorr advises!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> My buckets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



cozy! and I see your buckets, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Just Jeff, it was sure a hairy ride to Tobermory and back yesterday. Got caught up in the roadblock at Port Elgin. I took a detour and followed a big rig from a local supplier we deal with. I noticed he turned south on a gravel sideroad so I figured he knew where he was going. Turns out that he was lost, set of trains full of rocks. I told him I would lead and to wait for me to come back. I was going thru 4' drifts and there was no way I could get back to tell him not to go. I call their office and had them call him to try to back up. He had already headed out at least he stopped before he got offroad too far. I drove around the block to see if I could help. They already had a tractor and blower on the way. The stop sign is 50' away and not visible. Also a pic of the snow on the hood, got my snow tires put on Tuesday morning.
> This weeks buy and one more big sale before Christmas. Vermeer trencher. Jeff, the guy I'm buying the stuff thru might be a buddy of your son's. Steve Snider ( Rockford Auction) and his new company.



those roads look treacherous! saw on the national news tonite 18-wheeler up in Washington, I think it was. E side where the snows have dumped... heading one way... and other side across median... another 18-wheeler jack knifes and does a 90 across the median into the other 18-wheeler's lane... narrowly missing it. maybe u saw it. median cable is what saved him. we had a bit 18-wheeler crash down here just W of town. 18-wheeler front end all smashed up. entire hood off engine compartment. not drivable. a one-way up the wrong exit ramp and that driver hit the 18-wheeler head on! of course, you know who won. evidence spoke for itself. what a mess! only question is ! vehicle that hit the 18-wheeler was driven by a police woman. personal vehicle. but down the freeway wrong way? jury still out on that one... been a couple of those in our area roads past couple weeks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *See that guys, my cabin is perfect!*
> 
> Steel Bucket
> Concrete Floor
> No CO-2 Alarm!
> 
> I always bring it outside and dump it, because I empty the stove when we first get up there and it is cold!!!



no doubt! I had to leave farm yesterday after couple days of fires in the fireplace. scaled it down yesterday. small fire only, mostly couple red coals at depart time. and I separated them. they will stay put. I think svk has best 'know for sure' on his coal's ash... outside with a layer of snow on top of them... lol


----------



## cantoo

Backyard, this one happened on Wednesday. Load of chickens decided to all run to the ditch side of the truck. They said no chickens were killed during the crash but I bet there was a bunch smothered after they were laying on the sides of the small cages for 3 hours getting it straightened up. Winter is just getting started.


----------



## Philbert

Saw an interesting electric splitter today at Northern Tool. 120V. 8 ton. $480. 





Philbert


----------



## svk

My brother in law tells the story about an old lady he knew would fill up a copper boiler with ash and glowing coals and set it in the middle of the kitchen to add extra heat. He always wondered how she never burned the place down. I guess I never thought about them emitting CO as well.


----------



## Philbert

Old house probably leaked enough to provide fresh air. Might have killed her in an air tight house. 

Philbert


----------



## BlackCoffin

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi BC - good job! big job! I remember getting alder when living in PNW. a popular firewood choice.


Thanks! We have a lot of large alder here. Quite a few rot out at the base and go down every year so great source of firewood. Alder, Doug fir and big leaf maple are the most common choices around here.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## bigfellascott

G'day fellas. I've been busy putting the new log splitter through it's paces on some good hard Aussie Wood (yellow box and Redgum) all I can say is I love this log splitter, I wouldn't be able to split this stuff with a hand log splitter, it's just too hard to even bother trying (been there made that mistake and never again) I used to split it with a chainsaw before getting the log splitter.


----------



## rarefish383

bigfellascott said:


> G'day fellas. I've been busy putting the new log splitter through it's paces on some good hard Aussie Wood (yellow box and Redgum) all I can say is I love this log splitter, I wouldn't be able to split this stuff with a hand log splitter, it's just too hard to even bother trying (been there made that mistake and never again) I used to split it with a chainsaw before getting the log splitter.


Looks like if it doesn't split it, it just rips it in half, I can live with that.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Philbert took the words right outta my mouth!


I can put 'em back, if you would like . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> *Looks like if it doesn't split it, it just rips it in half, I can live with that*.



lol - me, too! art is not a functional requirement for me when splitting firewood. only that out of big, I get small. 

looks like a swell splitter and you are on a roll with it!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Saw an interesting electric splitter today at Northern Tool. 120V. 8 ton. $480.
> 
> View attachment 781458
> View attachment 781459
> 
> 
> Philbert


Looks way bigger in the first pic.
Second looks like you could throw it in a closet .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My brother in law tells the story about an old lady he knew would fill up a copper boiler with ash and glowing coals and set it in the middle of the kitchen to add extra heat. He always wondered how she never burned the place down. I guess I never thought about them emitting CO as well.


What's a copper boiler?
I've never had the co detector go off here, coals are about 8 ft from it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like if it doesn't split it, it just rips it in half, I can live with that.


Those are the good pieces .
Unless you're one of those guys who doesn't like coals .


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> This never happens. Went to fire up the splitter, it backfired and then the pull cord was hard to pull and the pawls weren't catching. I removed the starter mechanism and took it to the big hardware store that works on small engines. He freed up the pawls and tightened the rewind spring. Playing safe I asked him to order an new one for a spare. "I don't have to order it" reached behind him and pulled a new one out of stock!!. I had thought it would be a week wait. Seems that the Honda GCV 160 stargter is common to many makes.
> 
> Bit windy and cold today but I got through 3 loads of rounds before the old body said QUIT!



Weathered out again. Fairly nice but breezy. Had to fix the fuel line on the splitter first, leaking at the shutoff. Found that the round spring type clamp was loose. To town for a flat spring type. Had to buy a full assortement of them to get one. By the time I had fought the hose and new clamp back in place, the area around the splitter was sloppy mud. Temp hi today prediced for 50.

Looks likemore of the same type weather for the next 3 days before the ground freezes up again. I did finish cord #8 yesterday and moved all elquipment over to work on cord #9 which is already half done. That will fill my 2o21 orders. Looks like at least 5 more still to split/pile.


----------



## James Miller

Winter project lol. I'm sure some of you hardcore scroungers could knock this out in a day.

Decided I was gona run the square chain and see how it held up. Same aggressive angles as before. This is right befor I walked out of the woods.


----------



## panolo

Looked like it cut pretty good!


----------



## JustJeff

Gonna take forever to cut that tree up if you don't cut bigger chunks! Lol. 
That echo is getting after it! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Gonna take forever to cut that tree up if you don't cut bigger chunks! Lol.
> That echo is getting after it!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Going to get the 7910 involved alot more with this one. The echo runs real good I have no complaints. Going to be some work getting the top out of this tree that won't see the light of day . I'll post some pics of big rounds when i get there.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's a copper boiler?
> I've never had the co detector go off here, coals are about 8 ft from it.


One of those oblong copper tubs that ladies would do laundry in prior to the advent of washing machines.


----------



## Smacktooth

@James Miller you’ve inspired me to get back out and start working on this guy! Might be after Christmas though...

I’ve been thinking about the best strategy to deal with it since its 25min away (there’s another that’s almost as big I’ve started on next to it). the property owners aren’t in any hurry to have it gone, and I don’t own a truck or trailer right now. And I don’t have tons of space for lots more stacks at home. AND we’re renting. So all this leads to me thinking about asking them if I could c/s/s and come back to get it when It’s seasoned in a year or two, and space has opened up At home. We’ll see if they go for that....I think they might actually.


----------



## bigfellascott

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like if it doesn't split it, it just rips it in half, I can live with that.



That's pretty much how that stuff splits, it's real stringy type fibers that don't like separating without some serious encouragement. You should hear it split, it goes off with a real bang like you just broke something LOL.

So far that little logsplitter has well and truly earned its keep, I love it - so much easier than having to try and split that hard stuff (which is literally impossible most of the time) hence why the chainsaw gets used to rip it down into burnable pieces and the reason I I never bothered cutting it much as it's a PITA to split, much easier wood out there that burns great and splits easy but this stuffs one of the best for good heat output and long long burn times as a rule. Mind you it can be hard on some wood heaters (it tends to kill em quicker than other woods) so I won't be running just that stuff (I'll keep it for the real cold nights/days).


----------



## James Miller

Smacktooth said:


> @James Miller you’ve inspired me to get back out and start working on this guy! Might be after Christmas though...View attachment 781731
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the best strategy to deal with it since its 25min away (there’s another that’s almost as big I’ve started on next to it). the property owners aren’t in any hurry to have it gone, and I don’t own a truck or trailer right now. And I don’t have tons of space for lots more stacks at home. AND we’re renting. So all this leads to me thinking about asking them if I could c/s/s and come back to get it when It’s seasoned in a year or two, and space has opened up At home. We’ll see if they go for that....I think they might actually.


The one I'm working on will be split and stacked right beside where it's at now. Will sit there till I have room for it. I lucked out at this spot, pretty much have do as you please permission.


----------



## KiwiBro

rough first/sealer coat


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> rough first/sealer coat
> 
> View attachment 781762


Sweet.
How do you hold the two different pieces together, I see the joint on the end, but is it just glue and that or is there screws also, maybe boards under it.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Those are the good pieces .
> Unless you're one of those guys who doesn't like coals .



Yep there's some real nice firewood in the wood heap right now and more to come when the fires bugger off and the temps drop again so we can get cutting. (hopefully it doesn't get into some of the spots where I cut most of my wood (it's near some of them).


----------



## chipper1

bigfellascott said:


> Yep there's some real nice firewood in the wood heap right now and more to come when the fires bugger off and the temps drop again so we can get cutting. (hopefully it doesn't get into some of the spots where I cut most of my wood (it's near some of them).


Yeah with the temps you guys have had out there I'd be kicking back in the house with the AC on.


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> rough first/sealer coat
> 
> View attachment 781762


the dark bits are just laminated to the main slab with epoxy resin. The double tongues across that joint also increase the surface area for the glue so it should be strong enough. Also, once the waterfall end is cut and mitred and the metal stand is added to the other end, these will support that joint with those darker bits if some idjit stands on them. There'll be no screws in this table except for those connecting the metal stand to the table. I most often try to find a different way to do the joints and connections, than use screws. A glutton for punishment I suppose.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> the dark bits are just laminated to the main slab with epoxy resin. The double tongues across that joint also increase the surface area for the glue so it should be strong enough. Also, once the waterfall end is cut and mitred and the metal stand is added to the other end, these will support that joint with those darker bits if some idjit stands on them. There'll be no screws in this table except for those connecting the metal stand to the table. I most often try to find a different way to do the joints and connections, than use screws. A glutton for punishment I suppose.


I didn't think about the ends also, but that would add a lot of strength to it.
Great work, wish you were closer, be nice to see that in person.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> Yeah with the temps you guys have had out there I'd be kicking back in the house with the AC on.



Ah it's not too bad around here 42 or something today, we don't have an air con just a fan. Mind you if it got to 55deg or hotter like some places around the place I'd definitely want an air con then LOL.

The beers going down a treat at the moment - perfect drinking weather here despite the smoke from the fires.


----------



## farmer steve

Found a couple of blow down ash trees when I was out hunting. Got after it yesterday. Also a few dead standing small locust in the same area. Breaking in the 261 MT.


----------



## Short timer

farmer steve said:


> Found a couple of blow down ash trees when I was out hunting. Got after it yesterday. Also a few dead standing small locust in the same area. Breaking in the 261 MT.
> View attachment 781775
> View attachment 781776


I love my 261C!


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> rough first/sealer coat
> 
> View attachment 781762



Looking good Kiwi. What happened to the gay flag in the wood? Did it come out in the sanding or does it depend on the light?


----------



## svk

Well we went through a lot of wood in the past week with multiple -20 degree nights. My interior rack is empty and used almost half of the outdoor rack is gone. We’re into mild temperatures for the next week so one more pickup load should get me to the new year.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Found a couple of blow down ash trees when I was out hunting. Got after it yesterday. Also a few dead standing small locust in the same area. Breaking in the 261 MT.
> View attachment 781775
> View attachment 781776


Nice score Steve.


----------



## hamish

bigfellascott said:


> The beers going down a treat at the moment - perfect drinking weather here despite the smoke from the fires.



When is it not perfect drinking weather?


----------



## farmer steve

hamish said:


> When is it not perfect drinking weather?


+1


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Found a couple of blow down ash trees when I was out hunting. Got after it yesterday. Also a few dead standing small locust in the same area. Breaking in the 261 MT.
> View attachment 781775
> View attachment 781776


I like that tractor! Saw? Nice wood score.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Looking good Kiwi. What happened to the gay flag in the wood? Did it come out in the sanding or does it depend on the light?


 thanks. Pink streak absorbed more resin and went darker and the yellow areas were drowned out a little by the rest of the wood appearing yellower with the resin on. Still noticeable but like you note it depends on the light and viewing angle. Really interesting slab in that respect - the features reveal themselves then fade away as ya walk around it. In certain angles and light those darker angled streaks on the right side that look like sanding marks, really light up as the thick fiddleback figure they are.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> I like that tractor! Saw? Nice wood score.


Saw is the 261cm. Stihl breaking it in.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Weathered out again. Fairly nice but breezy. Had to fix the fuel line on the splitter first, leaking at the shutoff. Found that the round spring type clamp was loose. To town for a flat spring type. Had to buy a full assortement of them to get one. By the time I had fought the hose and new clamp back in place, the area around the splitter was sloppy mud. Temp hi today prediced for 50.
> 
> Looks likemore of the same type weather for the next 3 days before the ground freezes up again. I did finish cord #8 yesterday and moved all elquipment over to work on cord #9 which is already half done. That will fill my 2o21 orders. Looks like at least 5 more still to split/pile.



Got dressed ukp, figufred to move the splitter across the wood lot to another empty 1 cord spot that was on sod. Didn't have to, the sloppy mud had solided up and footing was good for working. 2 hours in this morning. I may go back in a few for another hour which will just about finish the 9th cord. I need to get set up to post pictures! I was on photobeatch until they started charging.


----------



## bigfellascott

hamish said:


> When is it not perfect drinking weather?



Good point Hamish, can't say I haven't found weather that I can't drink in! I cleaned up 20 cans yesterday arvo


----------



## bigfellascott

T


turnkey4099 said:


> Got dressed ukp, figufred to move the splitter across the wood lot to another empty 1 cord spot that was on sod. Didn't have to, the sloppy mud had solided up and footing was good for working. 2 hours in this morning. I may go back in a few for another hour which will just about finish the 9th cord. I need to get set up to post pictures! I was on photobeatch until they started charging.



Try Imgur its free and easy to use.

https://imgur.com


----------



## bigfellascott

James Miller said:


> Winter project lol. I'm sure some of you hardcore scroungers could knock this out in a day.
> 
> Decided I was gona run the square chain and see how it held up. Same aggressive angles as before. This is right befor I walked out of the woods.




This hardcore scrounger can't anymore. I just do like you and cut until I've had enough then repeat until the jobs done, might take a month but I get it done.


----------



## MustangMike

It did not go above freezing today, so I dug some Black Cherry rounds from out of the back yard of one of my neighbors (I had cut them last year), brought them to my Daughter's, split them with the Fiskars (save 3 knotty ones), and had two helpers stack (my Grandsons). Figured I better do it before it gets warm and the wheelbarrow makes lines in the lawn!

Both boys then wanted to try the Fiskars … it will be a while before they are proficient, but I was glad they wanted to try it! I have a smaller one up at the cabin, and will give them straight grained Ash to split!

FYI, these are the first pics taken with my new cell phone, and I figured out how to transfer them all by myself (with a little help from the internet).


----------



## H-Ranch

More downed ash from my woods. This one was good right down to the last 2'. It was on the edge of the swamp and the roots rotted away until it fell not long ago so I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't punky further up. All trunk, no branches. I  the ash.

Then went after a few more laying there like a big game of pick up sticks. The ones laying directly on the ground will take a while to season; the ones laying on top are ready to burn now.


While the ground is still near frozen I brought one load out from this pile that I cut last month . The rest may stay out there this week if it's in the 40's and starts to get muddy.


----------



## James Miller

Got my start on the elephant.
Root ball off so it doesnt stand up unexpectedly some time while I'm cutting later.
Shes a big girl. That's a 32 on the 7910 so probably 36" straight across.


----------



## LondonNeil

Having never felled a tree in m life I am in no way qualified but..James? WTF is that cut?


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Having never felled a tree in m life I am in no way qualified but..James? WTF is that cut?


I only showed him how to hand file chains Neil . After that I'm not responsible.


----------



## Logger nate

H-Ranch said:


> More downed ash from my woods. This one was good right down to the last 2'. It was on the edge of the swamp and the roots rotted away until it fell not long ago so I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't punky further up. All trunk, no branches. I  the ash.View attachment 781911
> 
> Then went after a few more laying there like a big game of pick up sticks. The ones laying directly on the ground will take a while to season; the ones laying on top are ready to burn now.
> View attachment 781912
> 
> While the ground is still near frozen I brought one load out from this pile that I cut last month . The rest may stay out there this week if it's in the 40's and starts to get muddy.
> View attachment 781919


Ash looks-sounds like great wood! Good pictures.



James Miller said:


> Got my start on the elephant.View attachment 781917
> Root ball off so it doesnt stand up unexpectedly some time while I'm cutting later.View attachment 781920
> Shes a big girl. That's a 32 on the 7910 so probably 36" straight across.


Nice tree! And saw.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Having never felled a tree in m life I am in no way qualified but..James? WTF is that cut?





farmer steve said:


> I only showed him how to hand file chains Neil . After that I'm not responsible.



Farmers cut

Operator and saw are ok-it’s a good cut


----------



## LondonNeil

not so much 'holding wood' as 'holding bark'


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> FYI, these are the first pics taken with my new cell phone, and I figured out how to transfer them all by myself (with a little help from the internet).


Liking my moto g too. Not a 7 though. I think it's a 3 and everyone tells me I need to upgrade but I'm trying to get as many miles on this one as I can. The camera app on mine has some really good editing features that are easy to use. Yours will be streets ahead of that.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Having never felled a tree in m life I am in no way qualified but..James? WTF is that cut?


I’ve felled a few small trees but not game to post pictures of the stumps....... On second thoughts better if I do post them to get some expert advice if deemed necessary.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Having never felled a tree in m life I am in no way qualified but..James? WTF is that cut?



Cut the root ball off and let it fall back in the hole it came out of.
It was on the ground when that cut started so most likely just called a bucking cut.


----------



## 95custmz

A balmy 36 degrees here. But I thought a fire sounded nice on the shortest day of the year (winter solstice).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Had a very productive day that ended on a sour note. 

As I was working on the tailgate of my truck before dark I noticed that my running lights and dash lights were on (lights were turned off on the knob) accompanied by the smell of hot wiring. Couldn’t figure it out so I unhooked the battery and will have to try to figure out what the hell is wrong tomorrow. 

I did get the 8500 all suited up and after a lot of hand filing the loop of LPX is again sharp. The chain that came with it was rocked pretty substantially but I had time and a fresh file. I have some stuff to noodle tomorrow as a test run.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Power Company came through. A lot of neighbors yards look like this. LOTS of Ash to be had!!

I will try and get more pictures of others The one road, all the ash on it were dropped


----------



## H-Ranch

MechanicMatt said:


> LOTS of Ash to be had!!


I  the ash!


----------



## steved

Burning some wood right now, I think it's beech...heavy, dense, burns slower than oak...

I spent the last week installing a new breaker panel in the garage. Old one was a Siemens, it was damaged (probably another freebie the PO found), and only had four slots (it was a pain finding breakers too). When I opened it up ten years ago, I replaced all the breakers because they were not Seimen and most were loose (like they had been used several times). Installed a small Square D, it was only a six slot, but I installed a couple mini breakers...didn't need to, but I did anyway and added an extra inside receptacle and then put one outside (I work a lot in the driveway), added a ground rod while I was at it. I had to upgrade because I brought my 60 gallon compressor home and it was 220vac where the little one was simply 110vac.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey guys haven’t been on in a little while. I have been busy cutting up almond trees it’s a lot of work once they are put into piles. I’m thinking I should get about 15-20 cords out of here before we burn the piles it’s kinda sad all this good firewood going to waste.


----------



## Philbert

WOW!

Philbert


----------



## SeMoTony

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 781969
> 
> View attachment 781968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 781971
> View attachment 781970
> 
> Hey guys haven’t been on in a little while. I have been busy cutting up almond trees it’s a lot of work once they are put into piles. I’m thinking I should get about 15-20 cords out of here before we burn the piles it’s kinda sad all this good firewood going to waste.


That's too much! Piled that way is quite an aggravation to get out if there was only a couple piles. Lucky you to have a choice of the easier ones.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> I  the ash!


+1 on the ash.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve felled a few small trees but not game to post pictures of the stumps....... On second thoughts better if I do post them to get some expert advice if deemed necessary.


I've posted stump pics in this thread. But wouldn't dare anywhere else on the site. The internet ninjas can be harsh around here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I scrounged range time. 11 shots. 100yds. Junk factory winchester 125gr 6.5CM range ammo.


----------



## panolo

IS that the Call of Duty build with that fancy camo?


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont know what call of duty is but sure. I dont have a TV, internet, cable or computer.


----------



## MechanicMatt

New take on “Sled dog”


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont think he's gonna pull that very well.


----------



## H-Ranch

Half-hearted swings with the Fiskars in a few minutes this morning and the stuff I cut yesterday is all split. SOOO easy! I  the ash.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Unless its twisted grain fenceline ash.


----------



## steved

I built this trailer last year to ferry wood to the house without making multiple trips...I can leave the bugs outside, bring in a couple pieces at a time. 

And by bugs, I have what look like black cockroaches residing between the sticks of wood in my woodpile. So I'd rather leave them outside...cold doesn't seem to kill them.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I seem to get wasps in my wood pile..I average about 6 or 7 per cord, queen wasps brought in to the house so they wake in the warmth and dozily buzz around the room like some insectile Chinook helicopter....before I swat them, splat!


----------



## svk

Interesting, the only bugs I’ve ever had come out of dormancy are a few ants. 

I can bet they aren’t too pleasant to be awoken.


----------



## muddstopper

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 781969
> 
> View attachment 781968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 781971
> View attachment 781970
> 
> Hey guys haven’t been on in a little while. I have been busy cutting up almond trees it’s a lot of work once they are put into piles. I’m thinking I should get about 15-20 cords out of here before we burn the piles it’s kinda sad all this good firewood going to waste.


From the look of those pikes, it doesn't look like almond has a lot of wood per tree. To many small limbs with little trunk wood. I have some experience in scrounging wood from big piles of whole trees, altho there is considerable more trunk wood in small oaks. What I usually do is cut off the stump and hook a chain to the trunk and drag the tree out of the pile and then saw it up. Take the pile down one tree at a time until there is nothing left but the small stuff. I find this method a lot easier and safer than trying to climb around in the piles while running a chainsaw.


----------



## muddstopper

Please don't remind my wife about bugs hatching in the firewood. It was colder than blue blazes one year and I filled the inside wood box as full as I could get it. The next morning we awoke to about a million little praying mantis crawling all over the walls and ceilings.. They where all over the house in every room. Even using a shop vac, we couldn't get them all. It was several weeks and some pretty large mantis's later, before we got them all.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Interesting, the only bugs I’ve ever had come out of dormancy are a few ants.
> 
> I can bet they aren’t too pleasant to be awoken.


I've had carpenter ants in cherry and sassafras...hundreds in each piece, they sizzle and pop in the fire. 

These are either a beetle larvae or a type of woodland cockroach. I'll try to get a picture next time I haul wood...I must have dumped 50 to 100 off this trailer load alone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

LondonNeil said:


> I seem to get wasps in my wood pile..I average about 6 or 7 per cord, queen wasps brought in to the house so they wake in the warmth and dozily buzz around the room like some insectile Chinook helicopter....before I swat them, splat!


I had an entire colony of yellow jackets take residence in my woodpile a few years ago...luckily they don't do cold well and die off soon after it freezes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

We’ve had much worse issues if we leave wood in the sauna dressing room over the summer. Had a whole damn fleet of field ants move in and it took me 15 years to exterminate all of them!


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Interesting, the only bugs I’ve ever had come out of dormancy are a few ants.
> 
> I can bet they aren’t too pleasant to be awoken.





steved said:


> I had an entire colony of yellow jackets take residence in my woodpile a few years ago...luckily they don't do cold well and die off soon after it freezes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



our wasps nests just last a summer, then the new queens leave the nest and hibernate through the winter while the workers die off once its cold. I've found a fair few dead adults in the wood this year but only had a couple inside the house where they wake up ..but only enough to slowly circle the room. the queens are pretty large for a wasp and a bit scary looking and with young kids I'm always concerned they might stand on one and get stung, so I always chase them down and swat them, generally ok although i have had a few disappear on top of cupboards or even into a light rose for a day or two


----------



## hamish

Field Report
Beers cold, no bugs, no mud

Seeing as i dont have any tamerac in my bush, had to go for a little tour


----------



## muddstopper

steved said:


> I had an entire colony of yellow jackets take residence in my woodpile a few years ago...luckily they don't do cold well and die off soon after it freezes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had my run in with yellow jackets this summer. I was using the tractor to scoop up wood to load my dump trailer when I started getting swarmed. I threw the tractor in reverse and backed up about 200yrds as fast as I could and those buggers where still chasing me. I got stung at least a half dozen times before I finally out ran them. Lost my eyeglasses next to the nest and had to wait until they died down to retrieve them.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

steved said:


> I've had carpenter ants in cherry and sassafras...hundreds in each piece, they sizzle and pop in the fire.
> 
> These are either a beetle larvae or a type of woodland cockroach. I'll try to get a picture next time I haul wood...I must have dumped 50 to 100 off this trailer load alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Do you treat around your house to kill carpenter ants. It's just part of my spring routine battle, man vs ants, they try to destroy our buildings here.


----------



## steved

Duce said:


> Do you treat around your house to kill carpenter ants. It's just part of my spring routine battle, man vs ants, they try to destroy our buildings here.


I had a company out to look my house over, they told me that the way my house is situated, it's not conducive for either carpenter ants or termites. The ground is open for hundreds of feet, nothing for them to travel along. Gets too dry in the summer, not the right ground, etc.

The ants I've encountered were actually imported about 250 miles to here...they stay dormant in the cold. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Do you treat around your house to kill carpenter ants. It's just part of my spring routine battle, man vs ants, they try to destroy our buildings here.


I do that as soon as I see them in/near the house. Sometimes it’s necessary in early June, sometimes they never show.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I get alot of Black Locust borors. In ash and maple.


----------



## LondonNeil

Still....we all know @Cowboy254 is going to win the 'critter in the woodpile' comp.


----------



## JustJeff

Was out staking and clearing snowmobile trails this weekend. My buddy Lou didn't want to wait for the saw on this blowdown. 


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> . . . we awoke to about a million little praying mantis crawling all over the walls and ceilings.. . It was several weeks and some prett y large mantis's later, before we got them all.


Turned into a house of prayer. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hauled this in today. The racks aren’t full to the brim but it was over 40 degrees today and highs above freezing through Thursday so we won’t be burning much this week. 

I put all of the aspen as well as the less dense pine inside. The outdoor rack is all hardwood with a little dense pine for when temps drop.


----------



## svk

Tested out the 8500. The torque on this saw is absolutely incredible. Noodling frozen birch with the bar nearly buried and I couldn’t bog it, just kept pulling. 

Sharp chain and cleaned up. 





Today’s ice (12/22)



Here’s the ice back on 11/17. As you can see we haven't gained much.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Hauled this in today.View attachment 782151


All those wood snobs out there (and you know who you are) won't like the fungi, mold, and 'shrooms growing on that load. Me? I smile when I throw a piece like one of those in!


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> All those wood snobs out there (and you know who you are) won't like the fungi, mold, and 'shrooms growing on that load. Me? I smile when I throw a piece like one of those in!


Boiler don’t care about fungi lol!!!


----------



## svk

Couple randoms.

Just opened my last gallon of 3.99 bar oil purchased back during the pre Thanksgiving sale of 2016. I think I bought 12 gallons that year.




Best promo gift ever.


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> All those wood snobs out there (and you know who you are) won't like the fungi, mold, and 'shrooms growing on that load. Me? I smile when I throw a piece like one of those in!



Fungus burns to. This whole cherry tree had white fungus on it. Going in the stove the same way I cut it.


----------



## MustangMike

I had not been stung in years, but got stung twice this year. Once, riding my bike, one got under my helmet strap and stung my neck … that smarted! Then, we had a nest in my backyard, the wife got stung, so I eradicated the nest, first with spray, then with chainsaw mix, burned it three times! Then they built a new nest 5 feet away and I burned that, then there were back again IN THE ORIGINAL BURNED OUT NEST! That is when I got stung, but I burned them out again, flipped it over and burned it another time, and the got the hint that their nest was not in a good location!


----------



## James Miller

Was about half way through the cut to take the root ball off yesterday and the saw went from throwing chips to sludge that looked like rotten milk. Had water running out of the tree. Figured water on the clutch bearing couldn't lead to anything good so saw got a bath.
ready to go again Tuesday.
If I had to do this every day I'd quickly become friends with my grinder.


----------



## dancan

Well , hopped on a flying cigar tube Saturday morning and flew out to sunny Cal..... Calgary for Christmas with daughter [emoji16]
They don't burn wood but the price that they pay for ng sure is attractive. 
We'll be taking a trip to the mountains, I'll check out what this province has to offer for spruce.


----------



## MustangMike

My 044 saw a little action today, cutting some Black Walnut and Mulberry in the wood lot across the street (where I was cutting last year). My Grandsons then helped me load and unload the trailer. Loading involved in and out of the wheelbarrow, no other way to get to it.

We got a pretty decent trailer load, about 1/3 of it was cut today, the rest I had cut previously.

This is the most behind we have been on my Daughters wood (there is more of it in the back), but they kept putting me off from doing it! We still have to put more up. There are still a lot of large Hard Maple rounds across the street from her that we can have, but there is a steep little hill down to them, and my SIL does not want to mess with it with this layer of ice on the ground. It should melt over the next few days.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged this Christmas tree from the row on the east of the property. This one was there when we bought the place but I have planted well over 100 in several rows to make more for years to come. They are not quite ready yet but it won't be too long.


I normally don't show my stumps so as not to be criticized; please go easy on me.


----------



## SeMoTony

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged this Christmas tree from the row on the east of the property. This one was there when we bought the place but I have planted well over 100 in several rows to make more for years to come. They are not quite ready yet but it won't be too long.View attachment 782214
> 
> 
> I normally don't show my stumps so as not to be criticized; please go easy on me.View attachment 782213


That's good that you went all the way from one side 2 d udder lol


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged this Christmas tree from the row on the east of the property. This one was there when we bought the place but I have planted well over 100 in several rows to make more for years to come. They are not quite ready yet but it won't be too long.View attachment 782214
> 
> 
> I normally don't show my stumps so as not to be criticized; please go easy on me.View attachment 782213



No comment on the stump but you definitely needed more saw.


----------



## svk

One more project I’d been meaning to get to for about 4 years. 

I had drilled a fresh air vent in the inner wood hatch door several years back. Covered it with a piece of cardboard that swiveled on a drywall screw to regulate the flow. Today I finally stapled a chunk of hardware cloth on the outside and put a chunk of wood over the inside so I can vary the flow. (For those wondering there is an outer door that latches in place for the off season.)


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Still....we all know @Cowboy254 is going to win the 'critter in the woodpile' comp.



Yeah, have had a few. 

Redback




And again




Scorpion




And again




Hitchhiking huntsman




Who also wanted to join in the post-scrounge fun




Too many bullants - not my pic, I'm too busy jumping up and down on them




Mountain dragon - who is kinda cool and fairly friendly. And they eat bullants so they're good to have around




Snakes - well there have been a few but I ain't hanging around to take photos. If they're on the farm that I'm scrounging on, I back away and leave them to do their business, if they're at home, they're dead. But of course, there's only one critter you really need to look out for...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Ah it's not too bad around here 42 or something today, we don't have an air con just a fan. *Mind you if it got to 55deg or hotter like some places around the place I'd definitely want an air con then LOL*. The beers going down a treat at the moment - perfect drinking weather here despite the smoke from the fires.



omg!  55f and u need a/c? really?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Short timer said:


> *I  my 261C!*



great saw, got to use this one couple weeks back. smooth and powerful.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, he didn't put a °F in there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, he didn't put a °F in there...



no, i couldn't just tell by location... maybe he means C. but 42C is 107.6f... i'd definitely need a/c at those temps... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Good point Hamish, can't say I haven't found weather that I can't drink in!* I cleaned up 20 cans yesterday arvo *



imo, impressive to say the least!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> I built this trailer last year to ferry wood to the house without making multiple trips...I can leave the bugs outside, bring in a couple pieces at a time.
> 
> And by bugs, I have what look like black cockroaches residing between the sticks of wood in my woodpile. So I'd rather leave them outside...cold doesn't seem to kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



nice job! I like it. painted wooden sides... and brite fasteners. towable to boot! nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Please don't remind my wife about bugs hatching in the firewood. It was colder than blue blazes one year and I filled the inside wood box as full as I could get it.* The next morning we awoke to about a million little praying mantis crawling all over the walls and ceilings*.. They where all over the house in every room. Even using a shop vac, we couldn't get them all. It was several weeks and some pretty large mantis's later, before we got them all.



omg!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> I've had carpenter ants in cherry and sassafras...hundreds in each piece, they sizzle and pop in the fire. These are either a beetle larvae or a type of woodland cockroach. I'll try to get a picture next time I haul wood...I must have dumped 50 to 100 off this trailer load alone. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I live in the south. bugs are part of the life-style here. can keep them out, but cannot get rid of them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Couple randoms. *Just opened my last gallon of 3.99 bar oil* purchased back during the pre Thanksgiving sale of 2016. I think I bought 12 gallons that year. View attachment 782175
> Best promo gift ever. View attachment 782176



good price. on another thread we was talking about some online stihl bar lube at $40+/gal or so... called an area dealer up country and got a gallon for $18.00. stihl bar oil. silver jug... now I have almost 2 gallons. it will last me several...


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> omg!  55f and u need a/c? really?...



Lol no not F's we work in C's my man or in your lingo 114f and up to 134f or more in some parts of the country.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I had not been stung in years, but got stung twice this year. Once, riding my bike, one got under my helmet strap and stung my neck … that smarted! Then, we had a nest in my backyard, the wife got stung, so I eradicated the nest, first with spray, then with chainsaw mix, burned it three times! Then they built a new nest 5 feet away and I burned that, then there were back again IN THE ORIGINAL BURNED OUT NEST! That is when I got stung, but I burned them out again, flipped it over and burned it another time, and the got the hint that their nest was not in a good location!



they are part of country life. I try to leave them alone. and visa versa. I get 15-20 nests each year. I carefully get rid of them. spray and run my usual method. lol


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> imo, impressive to say the least!



No not really, the best I managed in one afternoon/night was 60 x 375ml Mid Strength and still drove home after it


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good price. on another thread we was talking about some online stihl bar lube at $40+/gal or so... called an area dealer up country and got a gallon for $18.00. stihl bar oil. silver jug... now I have almost 2 gallons. it will last me several...



I just ordered a 20lt drum of bar oil on line here in Aust for $85 delivered, that should last me about 3mths I guess. I usually buy it in 4lt containers for $30 so a lot cheaper buying in bulk!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Lol no not F's we work in C's my man or in your lingo 114f and up to 134f or more in some parts of the country.



hi bf - I noted u had said, "Ah it's not too bad around here 42 or something today, we don't have an air con just a fan. Mind you if it got to 55deg or hotter like some places around the place I'd definitely want an air con then LOL." 55c is 131f! we start getting uncomfortable about 30c down here in so Texas... but, of course our air is probably more humid. is where u r dry air?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> No not really, the best I managed in one afternoon/night was 60 x 375ml Mid Strength and still drove home after it



20 beers is not impressive in one afternoon... and _maybe_ needs a/c at 131f! imo, you sound like a real ruff n tumble kinda guy!


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, he didn't put a °F in there...



I should put an F in there for F'ing hot LOL - In all honestly this years been milder so far than last year, we nearly had snow the other week and I had the heater on this morning as it was a bit cool.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi bf - I noted u had said, "Ah it's not too bad around here 42 or something today, we don't have an air con just a fan. Mind you if it got to 55deg or hotter like some places around the place I'd definitely want an air con then LOL." 55c is 131f! we start getting uncomfortable about 30c down here in so Texas... but, of course our air is probably more humid. is where u r dry air?



Yeah it can get humid here and in the outback she get's stinking hot. 30c that's considered a nice cool day here in summer LOL - back in time there was a run of 24 days in a row where it was over 40deg C - I'm glad I wasn't around then, a heap of people died back then too apparently (no air con is those days) just beer to keep ya goin.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 20 beers is not impressive in one afternoon... and _maybe_ needs a/c at 131f! imo, you sound like a real ruff n tumble kinda guy!



I don't mind a drink as you can probably tell, I had given up for about 8mths or more then started again last week, I'm trying to be good and not go back to the old ways, not sure how successful that's going to be but I haven't been too bad, the other day was the worst so far.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> No not really, the best I managed in one afternoon/night was 60 x 375ml Mid Strength and still drove home after it



so bfs - I just did ml to oz's... 375 ml comes out at 12.6 oz's. a typical 6-pk beer size here. so what is mid strength? bud light here is 4.2% alcohol... bud is 5%. is the mid strength around 2 or 3%?

still even halving it... that's 30 beers, regular 12 oz in one 'outing'. 30 beers is a case and a 6-pk. I wouldn't need to worry about driving home... i'd be in the hospital... if not DOA on side of road! lol.

here's to you:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah it can get humid here and in the outback she get's stinking hot. 30c that's considered a nice cool day here in summer LOL - *back in time there was a run of 24 days in a row where it was over 40deg C - I'm glad I wasn't around then, a heap of people died back then too apparently (no air con is those days) *just beer to keep ya goin.



well, during WWII in the south pacific... Tarawa... the Marines had 128f in the shade. and the beer? not cold. but they were glad to get it... lol


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> so bfs - I just did ml to oz's... 375 ml comes out at 12.6 oz's. a typical 6-pk beer size here. so what is mid strength? bud light here is 4.2% alcohol... bud is 5%. is the mid strength around 2 or 3%?
> 
> still even halving it... that's 30 beers, regular 12 oz in one 'outing'. 30 beers is a case and a 6-pk. I wouldn't need to worry about driving home... i'd be in the hospital... if not DOA on side of road! lol.
> 
> here's to you:



From memory it's 3.5% so not too bad, there are others that are up around 6- 8% from memory but I don't like the taste of em. I find I can drink a heap of the Mid Strength and be fine can still function fine (I try not to drive when drinking these days) not worth the risk.

I buy the Mid Strength in 30pk cans now, it works out a bit cheaper and I don't have to worry about any breakages when we go fishing or camping etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> I just ordered a 20lt drum of bar oil on line here in Aust for $85 delivered, that should last me about 3mths I guess. I usually buy it in 4lt containers for $30 so a lot cheaper buying in bulk!



good prices, too... 20 ltr bit over 5 gals. do u buy a name brand in bulk?


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, during WWII in the south pacific... Tarawa... the Marines had 128f in the shade. and the beer? not cold. but they were glad to get it... lol



That would suck big time, all that heat and humidity and no bloody cold beer!


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good prices, too... 20 ltr bit over 5 gals. do u buy a name brand in bulk?



Yeah it was Jakmax from memory, seems to work fine, no issues with any of the brands I use TBH. (not sure it will get here before Xmas but doesn't matter I have plenty to keep me cutting away for a bit yet.

Looks like it's gone up another $10 since I bought it the other day!

https://www.whitesforestry.com/prod...roduct&utm_term=link&utm_source=OrderlyEmails


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> From memory it's 3.5% so not too bad, there are others that are up around 6- 8% from memory but I don't like the taste of em. I find I can drink a heap of the Mid Strength and be fine can still function fine (*I try not to drive when drinking these days) not worth the risk*. I buy the Mid Strength in 30pk cans now, it works out a bit cheaper and I don't have to worry about any breakages when we go fishing or camping etc.



interesting. your mid is bit over 50% of bud's reg %.

boy! you don't want a DUI here in the State of Texas... bad news. but in Houston alone over the past few years they have issued over 25,000 DUI's! 8,000 in the past year alone! they make it real hard on anyone they stop who has exceeded the legal limit! real hard! they can make it a felony, too. real bad news!

I know a guy... few yrs back... $5 worth of beers in a bag, local gas stop... and saw a set of high beams coming at him. so he buzzed the guy off with his highs... flicking them off n on repeatedly! well... the highs just happened to be a Texas State Trooper... and for $5! the guy lost his truck, lost his career job, TDL, couldn'y drive, no $ for truck payment... and cost him $7500US in legal fees. they mean it here when they say:

_if you drink, don't drive. u cannot afford it!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bigfellascott said:


> *That would suck big time, all that heat and humidity and no bloody cold beer*!



LOL right, but I would take it over being shot at! lol


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting. your mid is bit over 50% of bud's reg %.
> 
> boy! you don't want a DUI here in the State of Texas... bad news. but in Houston alone over the past few years they have issues over 25,000 DUI's! 8,000 in the past year alone! they make it real hard on anyone the stop who has exceeded the legal limit! real hard! they can make it a felony, too. real bad news!
> 
> I know a guy... few yrs back... $5 worth of beers in a bag, local gas stop... and saw a set of high beams coming at him. so he buzzed the guy off with his highs... flicking them off n on repeatedly! well... the highs just happened to be a Texas State Trooper... and for $5! the guy lost his truck, lost his career job could drive, no $ for truck payment... and cost him $7500US in legal fees. they mean it here:
> 
> _if you drink, don't drive. u cannot afford it!_



That is severe alright, most loose their license depending on what range they go into and the fines go up accordingly. Some people do get locked up here too but they are usually repeat offenders and you have to offend a fair few times it would appear before you get locked up.

I'm hearing you, I don't do it anymore, I'm older and wiser and I generally just have a few drinks at home 99% of the time and for that very reason, the fines and trouble just aren't worth it anymore.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, bfs - you take care. nice chat with u this eve. I am going to head on out and kick up some dust... mozie on down the dusty trail...  Merry Christmas to you, mate...


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL right, but I would take it over being shot at! lol



I don't know about that might be better to get winged and sent off to a air conditioned hospital for a bit of R and R


----------



## KiwiBro

Canola oil is about $2-$2.50/L here.


----------



## Short timer

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> great saw, got to use this one couple weeks back. smooth and powerful.
> View attachment 782251


And light!

I got a 16 inch bar on mine. .325,.063. I like that combo the best.


----------



## bigfellascott

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, bfs - you take care. nice chat with u this eve. I am going to head on out and kick up some dust... mozie on down the dusty trail...  Merry Christmas to you, mate...


Yeah you too mate, I had a few beers and a nice feed of Prawns (shrimp) for dinner. Time to sit back and watch a bit of cricket then time for bed. And Merry Xmas to you and all the members here who celebrate it.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> Canola oil is about $2-$2.50/L here.



Yeah heard of people using that, have you tried it?


----------



## farmer steve

Short timer said:


> And light!
> 
> I got a 16 inch bar on mine. .325,.063. I like that combo the best.


I might have to try that sometime. I have the 18 on mine now. I have a 16/ picco 3/8 on my 241 . My 3 bar plan. 16/241. 18/261. 20/462.


----------



## Short timer

farmer steve said:


> I might have to try that sometime. I have the 18 on mine now. I have a 16/ picco 3/8 on my 241 . My 3 bar plan. 16/241. 18/261. 20/462.


Yeah man I always run the shortest bar possible. Cheaper chains, less filing/grinding. Saws perform better. My 461 wears a 20 most of the time. 

You got a nice line up there!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Tested out the 8500. The torque on this saw is absolutely incredible. Noodling frozen birch with the bar nearly buried and I couldn’t bog it, just kept pulling.
> 
> Sharp chain and cleaned up.
> View attachment 782167
> 
> View attachment 782169
> 
> 
> Today’s ice (12/22)
> View attachment 782168
> 
> 
> Here’s the ice back on 11/17. As you can see we haven't gained much.
> View attachment 782170


Them big Poolans are fun. Go easy on it some parts are scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah heard of people using that, have you tried it?


It's all I use, for years now.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Them big Poolans are fun. Go easy on it some parts are scarce as hens teeth.


Unless I do some milling (unlikely in the near future due to time constraints) this will be a falling/bucking/noodling saw only for when I get into 20” plus wood. IOW at most it will cut a couple cords a year.


----------



## svk

I’m going to find a 28” large Stihl mount bar at some point here as well. I already have the Homelite410 bar adaptor for that mount so I can keep things standard across any large mount saw I acquire.


----------



## panolo

H-Ranch said:


> All those wood snobs out there (and you know who you are) won't like the fungi, mold, and 'shrooms growing on that load. Me? I smile when I throw a piece like one of those in!



Give me all the moldy and fungi ridden birch I can handle. Splits easy, dries fast, burns really well in my boiler.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *I live in the south. bugs are part of the life-style here*. can keep them out, but cannot get rid of them...



my bug spray company scheduled today to set me up for another 90-days. oops!, I remembered yesterday about the electrical cords and Christmas lights, etc. they put out a tsunami of quite effective chems. so had decided best to resched. din't want all that stuff on my stuff... or to be conservative around lights, etc...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> It's all I use, for years now.



maybe I should save it after doing French fries... 

utubers are using it, I see... and found this bit of tech:

*Canola* *oil* can replace *chainsaw* bar *oil*. *Canola* *oil* is also thinner and versatile like *chainsaw* bar *oil*. The *oil* serves as a natural substitute for the chainsaw and bar. Also, *canola* *oil* is environment-friendly, so using it as a *chain* lubricant offers no danger to the environment


----------



## Philbert

Canola oil can harden, if left in place, leading to problems. Bet to flush it out with Dino oil if your saw is gonna sit for a while. 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Was at a local store today and they were selling some unfinished live edge slabs and assorted woods. Saw these rounds for $59 each..... We're burning up a fortune boys!!!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

JustJeff said:


> Was at a local store today and they were selling some unfinished live edge slabs and assorted woods. Saw these rounds for $59 each..... We're burning up a fortune boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I see this all the time, live edge slabs that are crap for hundreds of dollars. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a  in tune with the theme of the season.... [lol]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> I see this all the time, live edge slabs that are crap for hundreds of dollars. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



hard for me to believe $59! looks like the end drop off the fence posts we put in few yrs back to hang ranch gates on... wonder what wood it is? looks like old treated pine...  well, imo...


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Canola oil can harden, if left in place, leading to problems. Bet to flush it out with Dino oil if your saw is gonna sit for a while.
> 
> Philbert


Have never flushed the saws. No issues. A gummy chain ain't no real issue to me. But we don't see negative temps in Winter, so that might be the main reason no hardening issues.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Unless its twisted grain fenceline ash.


That ain't no joke .
I've split a good amount of ash, when it's easy it's easy, but when it isn't you will think your going to pop welds on the hydraulic splitter .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Do you treat around your house to kill carpenter ants. It's just part of my spring routine battle, man vs ants, they try to destroy our buildings here.


They shouldn't be destroying anything that isn't wet, although they may nest in it.
Carpenter ants only burrow in wet wood, termites on the other hand don't care, but they will go for softer wood if it's around first as well. Glad termites aren't a big problem here, only know of one problem ever with them here in a house, but I'd guess it's not the only problem ever up here.


----------



## bigfellascott

KiwiBro said:


> It's all I use, for years now.


I might give it a go one day if I run out of bar oil - cheers mate have a great Xmas!


----------



## KiwiBro

bigfellascott said:


> I might give it a go one day if I run out of bar oil - cheers mate have a great Xmas!


You too mate. Good luck for the rest of the fire season over there.


----------



## MechanicMatt

bigfellascott said:


> I don't mind a drink as you can probably tell, I had given up for about 8mths or more then started again last week, I'm trying to be good and not go back to the old ways, not sure how successful that's going to be but I haven't been too bad, the other day was the worst so far.


I also hung up the drinking for a bit. Had to take a good look at myself and then rethink what I was doing. Now I might have one during the week and mainly drink on the weekends. I was up to 12-18 a day. Not a healthy way to be. Figured I’d be in a hole before getting a chance to dance with my daughters at their weddings. So, cold turkey for a good 6 months and now just try to find other outlets for my ............ “energy”


----------



## JustJeff

Finally. 7 days without heat or hot water, got the boiler installed and running. Thank goodness for the wood! The woodstove was intended to be a backup to the propane but usually works the other way around. In floor heat downstairs where my boys live is propane. Upstairs is all wood unless we go away for a few days. The main pain was no hot water. The simple things we take for granted.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault? I’m in a group of 20 Dealers, we have a member of the group from there. NADA 20Group......


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault? I’m in a group of 20 Dealers, we have a member of the group from there. NADA 20Group......


A solid 5 hours south of me.


----------



## MNGuns

MechanicMatt said:


> Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault? I’m in a group of 20 Dealers, we have a member of the group from there. NADA 20Group......



Just shy of 2 hours dere eh....


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.harrybrowns.com/

My Pal Ashley, she’s the service manager at the dealership out there. Sweet gal, they flew her out here when they promoted her and my team taught all we could. Girl went back there and streamlined their process and is turning profits. Not always about charging more, first ya got to fix the broken.


----------



## Erik B

MechanicMatt said:


> Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault? I’m in a group of 20 Dealers, we have a member of the group from there. NADA 20Group......


I am about 2 and a half hours south east of Faribault.


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault?


About an hour south of me. 

That's where Northern Tool builds their USA log splitters, FWIW. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Another AX poster for ya fellas


----------



## KiwiBro

Toblerone anyone?




I hit a levelling wedge that was under the slab when cutting the mitre. Fortunately it only munted the waste piece. You can see the damage about 8" up from the bottom of the toblerone. For once, I got real lucky.

Added a heap of concealed tenons to hopefully strengthen this joint.




Did a dry fit and the mitre was perfect, amazingly. But as always seems to be the case my perfect dry runs turned to custard when it really counts during the glue-up. I had layed masking tape across the joint on the outsides, and contact glued some 45 degree blocks to the tape, to help me clamp the joint tight. But one slipped (the tape adhesive failed) during glue-up so the joint isn't perfect. Won't really know how bad until I'm brave enough to unclamp everything, probably on boxing day. Hopefully it's OK.

Mate isn't going to have xmas dinner on this table, but am now shooting for new years eve. While it's a privilege to work with a huge hunk of Kauri, it's actually very stressful because I know it's irreplaceable. It's only just gone 9pm here but I'm shattered from all the stress. Different kind of stress tomorrow...

Merry xmas fellas. Nice conversing with you this past year, wherever on the planet you may be.


----------



## bigfellascott

MechanicMatt said:


> I also hung up the drinking for a bit. Had to take a good look at myself and then rethink what I was doing. Now I might have one during the week and mainly drink on the weekends. I was up to 12-18 a day. Not a healthy way to be. Figured I’d be in a hole before getting a chance to dance with my daughters at their weddings. So, cold turkey for a good 6 months and now just try to find other outlets for my ............ “energy”



I'm hearing you Matt, I was the same = drank like it was the last drink on earth, bloody hopeless, I've been pretty good to be honest the other day was the worst I've been since stopping. I have a few here and there but haven't felt like drinking that much again which is great, I will try and give it up again in the next mth as I really don't want to go back to the way I was.


----------



## bigfellascott

chipper1 said:


> That ain't no joke .
> I've split a good amount of ash, when it's easy it's easy, but when it isn't you will think your going to pop welds on the hydraulic splitter .



Sounds like some of the stuff I split here, it goes off with a real bang to point you think you broke something on the log splitter LOL


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> Canola oil can harden, if left in place, leading to problems. Bet to flush it out with Dino oil if your saw is gonna sit for a while.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah I left bottle of cooking oil out in winter and it solidifies so I would say that's what causes that issue, I'm sure it would be fine in warmer climates.


----------



## svk

It’s amazing how little fuel you need to sustain heat when it’s a bit warmer outside. 

Went to bed around 10pm and it was 30, woke up at 5:30 and it was 25. I had shoved the boiler full of aspen right before bed and I had lots of coals throughout and a couple of small logs in the corners this morning. Boiler temp was still about 170.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> It’s amazing how little fuel you need to sustain heat when it’s a bit warmer outside.
> 
> Went to bed around 10pm and it was 30, woke up at 5:30 and it was 25. I had shoved the boiler full of aspen right before bed and I had lots of coals throughout and a couple of small logs in the corners this morning. Boiler temp was still about 170.



Yep, if this warm continues I'll be pretty deep yet in boiler wood come spring. Have to get a pool


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Yep, if this warm continues I'll be pretty deep yet in boiler wood come spring. Have to get a pool


That’s a good problem!

I’ve burned almost 4 of my ten cords already since November and early December were so cold. I do have a line on slab wood if needed to get to spring. And most of what I have left is hardwood so that should slow my consumption somewhat as 75 percent of what I’ve burned so far is pine and aspen.


----------



## chucker

saving on the wood sure has not helped making our lake ice any better! lol Christmas eve day, and still have not dug out the hard side or wheel house yet?? it don't look promising for ice fishing. "MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE"!...


----------



## steved

svk said:


> It’s amazing how little fuel you need to sustain heat when it’s a bit warmer outside.
> 
> Went to bed around 10pm and it was 30, woke up at 5:30 and it was 25. I had shoved the boiler full of aspen right before bed and I had lots of coals throughout and a couple of small logs in the corners this morning. Boiler temp was still about 170.


I've really not had to stoke the stove hot-hot yet this year...nothing like last year. Actually left it go out yesterday as it was near 40...burning at that temperature makes the house too hot.

Our biggest heat enemy is the wind, we are pretty much out in the open and the wind will strip the heat right out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> Yep, if this warm continues I'll be pretty deep yet in boiler wood come spring. Have to get a pool


Same here, burnt about half what I normally do.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

steved said:


> Same here, burnt about half what I normally do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sounds about right I have a pile of splits beside the driveway to refill the racks. If it doesnt get cold soon I won't have room for it all.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Found a couple of blow down ash trees when I was out hunting. Got after it yesterday. Also a few dead standing small locust in the same area. Breaking in the 261 MT.
> View attachment 781775
> View attachment 781776


I can't believe I'm going to say this, so put your fingers in your ears, and hand me a bar of the strongest soap you can find to wash my mouth out. I may have to re evaluate my opinion on Ash as a firewood. My friend has 60 some dead Ash on her farm, most are leaning over a fence that keep her cattle out of a local river. Where I cut it, I can leave all the scraps, no clean up. One of my old UPS buddies asked if I could hook him up with some firewood, sure. So, I'm marking and cutting, and he's rolling rounds on my trailer. I've been taking the wood home, splitting, and stacking to sell. When I got to the last two pieces on the trailer, they were about 30" with a 10" hole in the middle, full of ants. Well, after several days of hard freezes, the ants were gone, maybe the neighbors chickens found them. I had them on the small trailer to take down to the burn pile. Even with the chains on the tractor the hill was too icy, and I needed the trailer, so I took it to the front porch and started loading it into the stove. Figured it would only be a couple hours and it would be gone. The chunks were split big for the fire pit, so only one piece would fit in the stove at a time. It was about 5 oclock and we were heading to a friends for dinner, and some one said , put more wood on the fire, we won't be home till midnight. I opened the door and another piece wouldn't fit. Got home around 12 and the fire had burned down just enough to get the other big piece in. The next morning it had burned down just enough to fill it again. I knew Ash burned hot, but got a much longer burn time than I expected. maybe I'll stockpile my Oak and switch to Ash while it's available. It doesn't seem to last long on the ground.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I've really not had to stoke the stove hot-hot yet this year.
> 
> Our biggest heat enemy is the wind, we are pretty much out in the open and the wind will strip the heat right out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hear you. 

We are up on a hill above the lake. The benefit is we often get half the snow accumulation because it ends up blown in the low areas behind us. Downside is the wind.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> saving on the wood sure has not helped making our lake ice any better! lol Christmas eve day, and still have not dug out the hard side or wheel house yet?? it don't look promising for ice fishing. "MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE"!...


For as cold as it was in November and early December those early snow storms totally screwed the freeze up!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> I may have to re evaluate my opinion on Ash as a firewood.
> 
> I knew Ash burned hot, but got a much longer burn time than I expected.


I  the ash.


----------



## MNGuns

rarefish383 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, so put your fingers in your ears, and hand me a bar of the strongest soap you can find to wash my mouth out. I may have to re evaluate my opinion on Ash as a firewood. My friend has 60 some dead Ash on her farm, most are leaning over a fence that keep her cattle out of a local river. Where I cut it, I can leave all the scraps, no clean up. One of my old UPS buddies asked if I could hook him up with some firewood, sure. So, I'm marking and cutting, and he's rolling rounds on my trailer. I've been taking the wood home, splitting, and stacking to sell. When I got to the last two pieces on the trailer, they were about 30" with a 10" hole in the middle, full of ants. Well, after several days of hard freezes, the ants were gone, maybe the neighbors chickens found them. I had them on the small trailer to take down to the burn pile. Even with the chains on the tractor the hill was too icy, and I needed the trailer, so I took it to the front porch and started loading it into the stove. Figured it would only be a couple hours and it would be gone. The chunks were split big for the fire pit, so only one piece would fit in the stove at a time. It was about 5 oclock and we were heading to a friends for dinner, and some one said , put more wood on the fire, we won't be home till midnight. I opened the door and another piece wouldn't fit. Got home around 12 and the fire had burned down just enough to get the other big piece in. The next morning it had burned down just enough to fill it again. I knew Ash burned hot, but got a much longer burn time than I expected. maybe I'll stockpile my Oak and switch to Ash while it's available. It doesn't seem to last long on the ground.



I cut oak as there is a lot of it around these parts, but more and more I prefer ash, birch, etc. Seasons better, abundant, easy to work with.


----------



## steved

MNGuns said:


> I cut oak as there is a lot of it around these parts, but more and more I prefer ash, birch, etc. Seasons better, abundant, easy to work with.


Same here, I have access to many species...I try to get the stuff that splits nice and is easy to handle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

MechanicMatt said:


> Minnesota guys, any of you near Faribault? I’m in a group of 20 Dealers, we have a member of the group from there. NADA 20Group......


1 hr 45 mins south of me. I actually have never heard of them but don't get south much anymore. 

The 20 group can be a great resource. It has helped my career with some excellent ideas on both what to do and not to do.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> I cut oak as there is a lot of it around these parts, but more and more I prefer ash, birch, etc. Seasons better, abundant, easy to work with.



Yep. I'll take all the ash and birch I can get. Not that I snivel at oak but there are other woods that season faster, cut easier, smaller to handle, and split like a dream. My favorite is sugar maple but it tends to be big so some of those rounds are a PIA to deal with.


----------



## JustJeff

Ash is huge around here. Partly because of the borer so everyone is cutting ash. And partly due to the fact that ash is about 30% moisture as cut so it dries quickly. For the people that cut it this week and burn it next, it's the wood of choice! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Up at my Cabin, we burn mostly Ash and Black Cherry, because that is what is there. When the stove was in the old cabin, with a poor flue, we much preferred the Ash because it dried faster and burned well.

In the new cabin, we have a much better flue. Ash has high BTUs and provides plenty of heat, but for the overnight the Cherry seems to retain better coals. Often, we just mix the two woods.

Setting the damper to correspond with the temp and wind seems to be key, but when conditions change during the night it can really mess things up. Luckily, our air intake is temp controlled, which really helps to control the wood burn.

When it is windy, that damper needs to be closed, but when the air is still, if the damper is closed the stove will not produce enough heat.

Ash also seems to make a lot of ashes.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ash, dries quickly and splits easy. 

When burning wood, it’s probably 80% Ash


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Another AX poster for ya fellasView attachment 782496



So, did you see the video of your female cousin axe/hatchet throwing while she was on vacation??? I was both surprised and impressed that my daughter did that!

She was also talking to one of the guys out there (Oregon) who hunted, and apparently it made a big impression on him when she told him that I not only hunted, but that I also reloaded my own ammo and butchered my own deer! His impression of Easterners was that none of us still did that!


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> Yeah I left bottle of cooking oil out in winter and it solidifies so I would say that's what causes that issue, I'm sure it would be fine in warmer climates.


I think that it is more of an oxidation reaction than a temperature thing. Several threads about it, and other 'bio-oils'. Most advise against letting it sit in your saws for extended periods. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Canola will “dry” if left out in open air and leave a sticky mess. My turkey cooker is covered in goo from oil that bubbled out of the top even in the spots where it wasn’t cooked on. 

I would have a problem running it in a saw but I’d definitely clean it out and re-prime with regular bar oil if it was going to sit at all.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steved said:


> Same here, burnt about half what I normally do. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I burnt wood in fireplace night before... then yesterday afternoon... we had the a/con, then last nite... another fire!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, so put your fingers in your ears, and hand me a bar of the strongest soap you can find to wash my mouth out. I've been taking the wood home, splitting, and stacking to sell. When I got to the last two pieces on the trailer, they were about 30" with a 10" hole in the middle, full of ants. Well, after several days of hard freezes, the ants were gone, *maybe the neighbors chickens found them*. It doesn't seem to last long on the ground.



free range and bugs, makes great yolks! from my fav flock just other day... tangerine orange... thick like heavy cream...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> *I cut oak as there is a lot of it around these parts*, but more and more I prefer ash, birch, etc. Seasons better, abundant, easy to work with.



oak is my _go to_ wood to burn. rains oak where I live. drops to trimming. no shortage up at farm, too. cords of it. some cut, stacked... and some just waiting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I think that it is more of an oxidation reaction than a temperature thing. Several threads about it, and other 'bio-oils'. Most advise against letting it sit in your saws for extended periods. Philbert



did some French fries in cooking oil yesterday. thought about bar lube as I poured it into container. decided to dispose of it. besides, just got a new full gallon of stihl bar lube to go with the partial I have...


----------



## dancan

Well , still on the hunt for something to cut up here , only spotted willow and popple so far.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Canola will “dry” if left out in open air and leave a sticky mess. *My turkey cooker is covered in goo from oil that bubbled out of the top even in the spots where it wasn’t cooked on. *I would have a problem running it in a saw but I’d definitely clean it out and re-prime with regular bar oil if it was going to sit at all.



we 'inherited' a used once turkey cooker. pretty clean and shiny. from SIL. but haven't used it. doubt I will. for same reasons...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a Merry Christmas to all! ~

a Christmas grin


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we 'inherited' a used once turkey cooker. pretty clean and shiny. from SIL. but haven't used it. doubt I will. for same reasons...


Fried turkey is delicious but a mess. 

I sold all of my fryer stuff last spring. A few months later I found an almost identical fryer kit on the “free” pile at the transfer station so I brought it home.


----------



## svk

Hey guys, a bit of sad news. I know some of you follow multiple saw forums and Facebook pages. Arnold Whisnant who was a long time Homelite employee was very active on the Homelite FB passed away last night after receiving an unexpected cancer diagnosis earlier in December. Please send up a prayer if you have one.


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas everyone, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year!!!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, so put your fingers in your ears, and hand me a bar of the strongest soap you can find to wash my mouth out. I may have to re evaluate my opinion on Ash as a firewood. My friend has 60 some dead Ash on her farm, most are leaning over a fence that keep her cattle out of a local river. Where I cut it, I can leave all the scraps, no clean up. One of my old UPS buddies asked if I could hook him up with some firewood, sure. So, I'm marking and cutting, and he's rolling rounds on my trailer. I've been taking the wood home, splitting, and stacking to sell. When I got to the last two pieces on the trailer, they were about 30" with a 10" hole in the middle, full of ants. Well, after several days of hard freezes, the ants were gone, maybe the neighbors chickens found them. I had them on the small trailer to take down to the burn pile. Even with the chains on the tractor the hill was too icy, and I needed the trailer, so I took it to the front porch and started loading it into the stove. Figured it would only be a couple hours and it would be gone. The chunks were split big for the fire pit, so only one piece would fit in the stove at a time. It was about 5 oclock and we were heading to a friends for dinner, and some one said , put more wood on the fire, we won't be home till midnight. I opened the door and another piece wouldn't fit. Got home around 12 and the fire had burned down just enough to get the other big piece in. The next morning it had burned down just enough to fill it again. I knew Ash burned hot, but got a much longer burn time than I expected. maybe I'll stockpile my Oak and switch to Ash while it's available. It doesn't seem to last long on the ground.


Nothing like a piece of ash to keep you warm Joe.  At the firewood auction today most of the 10 loads there were ash.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Nothing like a piece of ash to keep you warm Joe.  At the firewood auction today most of the 10 loads there were ash.


Firewood auction?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Firewood auction?


Hay and firewood auction every week. Run by the Mennonites. Most firewood comes through October to March. All size loads and types of wood. Some green some ready to burn. Prices all over the place. Pics are from last March.


----------



## svk

Well that’s cool. Makes for easy loading and no further negotiation necessary.


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> I think that it is more of an oxidation reaction than a temperature thing. Several threads about it, and other 'bio-oils'. Most advise against letting it sit in your saws for extended periods.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for that Philbert, I will have to have a bit of a look around and see what's what. I did have some bar oil here last year that got a bit thick over the winter period (was hard to get out of the bottle) but it was fine through the warmer mths, haven't seen that before with any of my other bar oils I've used.


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> Thanks for that Philbert, I will have to have a bit of a look around and see what's what.


A lot of guys like the canola oil and commercial bio-lubes. They just all recommend draining the tank, and flushing some dino-lube through the oiler before storage.

I don't have the experience to tell you how long 'storage' is, but I drain the fuel from my saws if it will be more than a week or so, so I would probably do the same with canola oil. Just a guess. I would cruise through the threads of guys who have tried it (sample links below).

Philbert

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/drying-vs-non-drying-vegetable-oils.308419/

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ok-canola-oil-wth.130724/

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/canola-oil-as-bar-lube.279906/

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/problems-with-canola-as-bar-oil.46139/

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...oil-for-bar-oil-watch-this-think-this.180882/


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did some French fries in cooking oil yesterday.


I bought a small, cheap air fryer on 'Black Friday', just to to play with, and so far, have had _W A A Y_ more fun than spending the same $20 at a movie theater!

It is a 2 quart size, so great for single person snacks, cooking, etc. Really good for frozen foods. 'Pot'-style, with basket, is really easy to clean too.

Actually bought a bigger one too, that was more like a large toaster oven, that I figured I could use for chains* if I did not like it (Philbert!) , but someone else wanted it more.

Philbert

*(I dry off chains to prevent rusting, after degreasing some of them with a water based solution, before sharpening. The stand alone oven in my shop would keep me out of the kitchen. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philbert-meets-the-stihl-rs3.202969/)


----------



## Logger nate

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I bought a small, cheap air fryer on 'Black Friday', just to to play with, and so far, have had _W A A Y_ more fun than spending the same $20 at a movie theater!
> 
> It is a 2 quart size, so great for single person snacks, cooking, etc. Really good for frozen foods. 'Pot'-style, with basket, is really easy to clean too.
> 
> Actually bought a bigger one too, that was more like a large toaster oven, that I figured I could use for chains* if I did not like it (Philbert!) , but someone else wanted it more.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> *(I dry off chains to prevent rusting, after degreasing some of them with a water based solution, before sharpening. The stand alone oven in my shop would keep me out of the kitchen. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philbert-meets-the-stihl-rs3.202969/)


Do you have an instapot yet?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Do you have an instapot yet?


Nope. But one of my kids just got married, and received one of every kitchen appliance out there, so maybe I will get to try one!

I do have a Goodwill-sourced crock pot that I have used as a heated parts cleaner for years. Also reminds me of this thread:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaws-and-home-economics.220545/

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas to all of you Yahoo's !


----------



## al-k




----------



## svk

And a Happy New Year too!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Merry Christmas Patriots. And vegans.


----------



## 95custmz

Merry Christmas to all of my Arboristsite friends! [emoji319]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged this Christmas tree from the row on the east of the property. This one was there when we bought the place but I have planted well over 100 in several rows to make more for years to come. They are not quite ready yet but it won't be too long.View attachment 782214
> 
> 
> I normally don't show my stumps so as not to be criticized; please go easy on me.View attachment 782213


H-Ranch .... you look like a risk taker.

and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mainewoods

Merry Christmas fellas!!


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> And a Happy New Year too!
> View attachment 782654


Just watched that this afternoon! Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got home early, wife and kids were at her sisters. Brother in-law and I went for a walk in his back woods. He won’t drop any trees but knows what to do once I put it on the ground. Has a bunch of dead ash, a GIANT white oak, some red oaks and ONE nice cherry. Uncle Mike, the cherry has a straight 20-25 foot length, he was talking about maybe asking you to come mill it..... also, that white oak is gonna be to big for any of my bars.... it’s a freaking MONSTER
Edit, these are the trees marked for firewood. Has about 7 acres of woods. But these he has his eye on for firewood. Uncle Mike, we’re gonna hook up a pulley system to get some oak outta the woods. It’s down a 30ft cliff. Remember the system we used to get the wood for the cabin..... that’s what I’m envisioning


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> So, did you see the video of your female cousin axe/hatchet throwing while she was on vacation??? I was both surprised and impressed that my daughter did that!
> 
> She was also talking to one of the guys out there (Oregon) who hunted, and apparently it made a big impression on him when she told him that I not only hunted, but that I also reloaded my own ammo and butchered my own deer! His impression of Easterners was that none of us still did that!




Jenny or Krystle?? I didn’t see the video


----------



## svk

mainewoods said:


> Merry Christmas fellas!!


Welcome back Clint!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Clint!!! How’ve you been.


----------



## MustangMike

Clint, great to see you post again, and like an echo, how have you been???


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> Jenny or Krystle?? I didn’t see the video



Krystle, when she went to that party with her Husband. Ask her about it!

And watch out, she also tells me she is very good at darts (and her husband nodded "yes").


----------



## mainewoods

Been good Matt, takin advantage of the lack of snow in the woods. Got 7 or 8 cord down for next years firewood. The deer will feed on 'em all winter.They almost limb 'em for me! Just got to haul 'em out and cut 'em up, come spring. Life is good!!


----------



## James Miller

Hope everyone has a merry Christmas.


----------



## JustJeff

Merry Christmas to my fellow scroungers!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi of the North

Merry Christmas from Ontario, Canada to all you folks. Keep your powder dry and your cups full eh?


----------



## Cowboy254

Merry Christmas scroungers! I've just woken up from my post-Christmas lunch snooze. 

My great-aunt never married but was given at some point a gold-plated cutlery set. She bequeathed it to my parents in the will who, having little use for it, handballed it on to us. Might as well dust it off for the first time along with Cowgirl's grandma's Christmas crockery.




We have Queenslanders in the house so it was prawns, oysters, Moreton Bay bugs and scallops with some token turkey and other bits and pieces. 







A good time had by all. Wishing you all the best for Christmas with your families.


----------



## panolo

Merry Christmas scroungers!


----------



## farmer steve

*MERRY CHRISTMAS SCOUNGERS !!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful day*


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> A lot of guys like the canola oil and commercial bio-lubes. They just all recommend draining the tank, and flushing some dino-lube through the oiler before storage.
> 
> I don't have the experience to tell you how long 'storage' is, but I drain the fuel from my saws if it will be more than a week or so, so I would probably do the same with canola oil. Just a guess. I would cruise through the threads of guys who have tried it (sample links below).
> 
> Philbert
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/drying-vs-non-drying-vegetable-oils.308419/
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ok-canola-oil-wth.130724/
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/canola-oil-as-bar-lube.279906/
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/problems-with-canola-as-bar-oil.46139/
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...oil-for-bar-oil-watch-this-think-this.180882/



You must have crap fuel there Philbert if you have to drain it after week! I can have fuel in a saw for a yr and it will run fine, most of my regular saws I use for wood cutting are run out of fuel each wood cutting session (usually finish cutting once the saws stop as that's a ute load anyway) I fill them up again from a jerry can that's had fuel in it for a mth or so anyway, my saws run fine, not sure why you would have to empty anything out after a week! Bloody hell the whipper sniper gets used for about 2mths of the year and then stored away with whatever fuels in it and it fires up just fine.


----------



## LondonNeil

Most of you guys will remember the 'barbed wire and brick' Ash I had, they was huge, crotchety, and the most folded grain unsplitable (by hand, but that's all I have) wood to EVER grow on this earth. Hence not a fan. However.... It did dry fast. It did burn hot... Very very hot. I actually don't get much ash at all and don't miss it.... Oak is reliably easy to split.
Perhaps I'll get more ash in the next few years as the UK ash is dieing. Not eab, although that is marching across Europe, sudden ash dieback, a fungus has taken hold.


----------



## Hinerman

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hinerman

Cowboy254 said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers! I've just woken up from my post-Christmas lunch snooze.
> 
> My great-aunt never married but was given at some point a gold-plated cutlery set. She bequeathed it to my parents in the will who, having little use for it, handballed it on to us. Might as well dust it off for the first time along with Cowgirl's grandma's Christmas crockery.
> 
> View attachment 782701
> 
> 
> We have Queenslanders in the house so it was prawns, oysters, Moreton Bay bugs and scallops with some token turkey and other bits and pieces.
> 
> View attachment 782703
> 
> 
> View attachment 782702
> 
> 
> A good time had by all. Wishing you all the best for Christmas with your families.



Are we related somehow?


----------



## James Miller

Hope everyone is having a good morning. Diesel is feeling the holiday spirit.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Merry Christmas scroungers! I've just woken up from my post-Christmas lunch snooze.
> 
> My great-aunt never married but was given at some point a gold-plated cutlery set. She bequeathed it to my parents in the will who, having little use for it, handballed it on to us. Might as well dust it off for the first time along with Cowgirl's grandma's Christmas crockery.
> 
> View attachment 782701
> 
> 
> We have Queenslanders in the house so it was prawns, oysters, Moreton Bay bugs and scallops with some token turkey and other bits and pieces.
> 
> View attachment 782703
> 
> 
> View attachment 782702
> 
> 
> A good time had by all. Wishing you all the best for Christmas with your families.


Very nice. We have a set from my gg aunt as well.


----------



## chucker

! "Merry Christmas" ….. everyone, everywhere . peace be with you!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Very Merry Christmas to all!

Have silver here.. None of my kids want it passed down. 1-daughter in law likes to polish silver so there is hope yet


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Very Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Have silver here.. None of my kids want it passed down. 1-daughter in law likes to polish silver so there is hope yet


? paper an plastic here to pass down/around... no worth other than heat when close to the fire with all the family and friends... keep warm thoughts and memories! lol


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> You must have crap fuel there Philbert if you have to drain it after week!


 The gasoline is blended for automobiles, not small engines. After about 30 to 60 days, or so, some components start to separate.

Fuel problems are one of the biggest issues here, and something easy to avoid with reasonable care. So I work defensively.

I buy ethanol-free fuel when I can, and use a good quality mix oil with fuel stabilizer. I date label the container, and after 30 days it goes into my car if not used up.

The saws I drain frequently, because it's so easy to think, _"Oh I will use that again soon_", and then forget about them for a few months. So it's just easier for me to drain them more frequently, and add fuel later if I need to.

For my snow blower, I buy good quality, ethanol-free fuel, add stabilizer, and keep that all winter. The carburetor is more forgiving. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

My mom sold her newer (ca 1970’s) China to an antique dealer. He paid her $3500 so I can only imagine what he marked it up to.

I have my great great aunt’s china as well as the set that came with our cabin stored under the bed at my cabin till I can scrounge up a good dish cabinet to hold it.

I sold my mom’s sterling silverware to a coin/collectible dealer. I believe he was going to sell it as scrap. I have dozens of antique silverplate flatware.


----------



## MechanicMatt

sixonetonoffun said:


> Very Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Have silver here.. None of my kids want it passed down. 1-daughter in law likes to polish silver so there is hope yet



many wife has her Grandma’s silver. Her sisters passed. She’s the youngest of four girls, kinda amazed she got it


----------



## MechanicMatt

My Generator I use BG CF5, it stabilizes it pretty well and I get tons for free. I usually just turn off the petcock and let the bowl empty. On the saws, dump out the mix and add some trufuel premade stuff. Let it run a tank of that and it’s good to go


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## chipper1

Merry Christmas guys.
On the way back from the inlaws I saw a 5" round laying on the ground, the car was pretty full though I was tempted to get my Christmas scrounge on lol.
I managed to hit the zero club today, got home and walked into the house and it felt a bit chilly, at least the sun was shinning outside .



Then we had some tree problems at the house too.


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> The gasoline is blended for automobiles, not small engines. After about 30 to 60 days, or so, some components start to separate.
> 
> Fuel problems are one of the biggest issues here, and something easy to avoid with reasonable care. So I work defensively.
> 
> I buy ethanol-free fuel when I can, and use a good quality mix oil with fuel stabilizer. I date label the container, and after 30 days it goes into my car if not used up.
> 
> The saws I drain frequently, because it's so easy to think, _"Oh I will use that again soon_", and then forget about them for a few months. So it's just easier for me to drain them more frequently, and add fuel later if I need to.
> 
> For my snow blower, I buy good quality, ethanol-free fuel, add stabilizer, and keep that all winter. The carburetor is more forgiving.
> 
> Philbert



Doesn't sound like much fun mate, the fuel must be fairly ordinary where you are by the sounds of it. I won't use any ethanol blends either and you are right about fuels these days they certainly aren't what they used to be that's for sure, the old days you could leave fuel in anything and go back a year or 2 later and start them up no problems at all, with all these additives in fuel now it seems to cause no end of trouble if left in carbies for too long, we see it all the time at my mates workshop, stuff that hasn't been run in quite a while always seem to need the carby stripped and cleaned (it leaves a real fine yellow/green powder residue in the bowl which then comes off with fresh fuel and blocks the jets and the other thing is it seems like the newer fuel will eat up fuel lines, not sure if it's the fuel or the fuel lines these days but they don't last like they used to that's for sure.


----------



## rarefish383

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun mate, the fuel must be fairly ordinary where you are by the sounds of it.


BTW - I never have to drain fuel from my battery or corded electric saws before storage!

Philbert

_EDIT: I do drain the bar oil if it is a 'leaker'_


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ive never drained gas out of saws. I use the ethenol premix. Ran saws yesterday on gas that was in the saws for a year. Ran fine. Carb saws and AT both.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hinerman said:


> Are we related somehow?



Do you have the same stuff handed down through generations? Or is it the seafood (or the post-lunch snooze)?

My family was never into seafood when I was young and Christmas was the typical North American fare - served when it's 40°C outside. My first Christmas with Cowgirl's family - from Queensland which is up north - had all the seafood laid on. Prawns, bugs, crabs, might have been a lobster and lots of it. There's a big bowl in the middle of the table and they are ripping these tasty things to pieces and chucking the heads, guts, legs etc into this bowl in the middle and there's bits of crustacean flying everywhere. They had put on a big show for me and were hoping I would be impressed. But I had never seen anything like it and didn't know what to do so I'm sitting there dumfounded. How do you eat a Moreton Bay bug? I never knew they existed let alone how to get at the soft sweet flesh that sits beneath the somewhat spiky exoskeleton. Cowgirl took pity on me and undressed my seafood for me - and she stihl does when I sit there with a bug in my hand and a quizzical look on my face that says "how do I do this again" ?


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> BTW - I never have to drain fuel from my battery or corded electric saws before storage!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> _EDIT: I do drain the bar oil if it is a 'leaker'_



Yeah not a fan of the Battery Saws at the moment, in time they may improve the battery life but for now I will happily stick to the 2 stroke engines. I've never drained bar oil out of any saw ever! I have some that leak but that depends on how thick the oil is I've found.


----------



## bigfellascott

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you have the same stuff handed down through generations? Or is it the seafood (or the post-lunch snooze)?
> 
> My family was never into seafood when I was young and Christmas was the typical North American fare - served when it's 40°C outside. My first Christmas with Cowgirl's family - from Queensland which is up north - had all the seafood laid on. Prawns, bugs, crabs, might have been a lobster and lots of it. There's a big bowl in the middle of the table and they are ripping these tasty things to pieces and chucking the heads, guts, legs etc into this bowl in the middle and there's bits of crustacean flying everywhere. They had put on a big show for me and were hoping I would be impressed. But I had never seen anything like it and didn't know what to do so I'm sitting there dumfounded. How do you eat a Moreton Bay bug? I never knew they existed let alone how to get at the soft sweet flesh that sits beneath the somewhat spiky exoskeleton. Cowgirl took pity on me and undressed my seafood for me - and she stihl does when I sit there with a bug in my hand and a quizzical look on my face that says "how do I do this again" ?



LOL that's a crack up, I love prawns, bugs and crabs, nothing better to eat for me in the way of cold seafood YUM! We had some yummy Tiger Prawns, ham and a variety of diff salads and of course some Pavlova for Dessert!


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun mate, the fuel must be fairly ordinary where you are by the sounds of it. I won't use any ethanol blends either and you are right about fuels these days they certainly aren't what they used to be that's for sure, the old days you could leave fuel in anything and go back a year or 2 later and start them up no problems at all, with all these additives in fuel now it seems to cause no end of trouble if left in carbies for too long, we see it all the time at my mates workshop, stuff that hasn't been run in quite a while always seem to need the carby stripped and cleaned (it leaves a real fine yellow/green powder residue in the bowl which then comes off with fresh fuel and blocks the jets and the other thing is it seems like the newer fuel will eat up fuel lines, not sure if it's the fuel or the fuel lines these days but they don't last like they used to that's for sure.


Hey Scott my local Stihl dealer reckons they’ve been having more issues since Shell and Caltex stopped refining in Sydney. You do realise all our fuel is now refined in Singapore, the Australian made stuff was apparently much higher quality.
He recommended not keeping your mixed fuel more than 6 weeks, which is what I do.


----------



## svk

I drain my saws if it’s going to be more than a month till I use them again.

With that being said I’ve had saws that have sat for years without use and the gas is fine. Others have gone bad within weeks. Moisture and temp changes (which causes condensation) are the culprits. 

Gas in a mag case saw with mag fuel tank set on dirt or cement floor will go bad very quickly.

Gas in a saw with a plastic fuel tank will last longer than a mag tank.

Gas in a saw stored higher on a shelf will last longer that that of a saw stored lower in a non temp controlled building.

A full tank of fuel will last longer.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Scott my local Stihl dealer reckons they’ve been having more issues since Shell and Caltex stopped refining in Sydney. You do realise all our fuel is now refined in Singapore, the Australian made stuff was apparently much higher quality.
> He recommended not keeping your mixed fuel more than 6 weeks, which is what I do.



Yeah mate I know we don't refine anymore and that's where the problem comes from, it's definitely crap fuel alright, maybe some of that fuel stabliser might be worth a try? (don't really know much about it TBH I do remember the 2 stroke oil I was using had it in it apparently. I think the best thing you can do is as Philbert does is when you know you are finished for the season empty the tank and run the saw until it runs out that way you know you have no fuel in there that could potentially cause problems. I leave the fuel in my Honda Lawnmower over winter but run the carb dry and it's always been fine doing it that way, it starts up first or 2nd pull when it's time to start mowing again.

I've seen plenty of Hondas with Carby issues because they don't turn the fuel tap off and run the carby dry at the end of each season, not to mention all the other brands too because of the same issues. If you have a fuel tap on your mower turn it off and run the carb dry and you should be good to go next season, if you don't have a tap put one in or you run the risk of crap getting under the needle and seat and draining fuel into your engine (we get plenty of them like that too) then you have to service the carb and drain the oil etc (ride on mowers with fuel solenoids are notorious for it).


----------



## MustangMike

I never drain any of my saws, and non ethanol fuel is N/A around here. I just make sure I mix it when it is still fresh … the 2 cycle oil has stabilizers, and I try to run each saw no longer than 3 months from the last time.


----------



## Philbert

bigfellascott said:


> I've never drained bar oil out of any saw ever! I have some that leak but that depends on how thick the oil is I've found.



I spent a lot of time focusing on how best to clean up leaking bar oil, and realized the best way is to just pour it back in the jug for later use. 

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-saw-diapers-keep-your-cases-cleaner.73699/

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Your Crazy Philbert!! I sit the leaker on a pigmat


----------



## bigfellascott

Philbert said:


> I spent a lot of time focusing on how best to clean up leaking bar oil, and realized the best way is to just pour it back in the jug for later use.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-saw-diapers-keep-your-cases-cleaner.73699/
> 
> Philbert



I'm lucky as I usually pretty much empty the fuel and oil tanks at the same time on my saws so I generally don't fill them back up until I go to use them again, there's probably only 2-3mths of the year where they aren't being used on a regular almost daily basis in the busy times.


----------



## bigfellascott

I don't have chainsaw cases for any of my saws, they just sit on my shelf or on the garage floor, there is a slight amount of oil that comes off some of them but nothing too serious (not for me anyway) most of time I carry my chainsaws on the back seat when heading out in my ute (sometimes I throw em in the tray) but I mostly I put them on the back seat as they tend to want to roll around in the ute (can't be bothered strapping em down in the tray so toss em on the back seat on a tarp.


----------



## MountainHigh

Cowboy254 said:


> Do you have the same stuff handed down through generations? Or is it the seafood (or the post-lunch snooze)?
> 
> My family was never into seafood when I was young and Christmas was the typical North American fare - served when it's 40°C outside. My first Christmas with Cowgirl's family - from Queensland which is up north - had all the seafood laid on. Prawns, bugs, crabs, might have been a lobster and lots of it. There's a big bowl in the middle of the table and they are ripping these tasty things to pieces and chucking the heads, guts, legs etc into this bowl in the middle and there's bits of crustacean flying everywhere. They had put on a big show for me and were hoping I would be impressed. But I had never seen anything like it and didn't know what to do so I'm sitting there dumfounded. How do you eat a Moreton Bay bug? I never knew they existed let alone how to get at the soft sweet flesh that sits beneath the somewhat spiky exoskeleton. Cowgirl took pity on me and undressed my seafood for me - and she stihl does when I sit there with a bug in my hand and a quizzical look on my face that says "how do I do this again" ?



Please tell me you got it all on camera  sounds like it could be an Australian sequel to the Nutty Professor dinner scene.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> I don't have chainsaw cases for any of my saws, they just sit on my shelf or on the garage floor, there is a slight amount of oil that comes off some of them but nothing too serious (not for me anyway) most of time I carry my chainsaws on the back seat when heading out in my ute (sometimes I throw em in the tray) but I mostly I put them on the back seat as they tend to want to roll around in the ute (can't be bothered strapping em down in the tray so toss em on the back seat on a tarp.


Mine live in the basement. No garage or shed for saws anymore


----------



## Jeffkrib

bigfellascott said:


> I don't have chainsaw cases for any of my saws, they just sit on my shelf or on the garage floor, there is a slight amount of oil that comes off some of them but nothing too serious (not for me anyway) most of time I carry my chainsaws on the back seat when heading out in my ute (sometimes I throw em in the tray) but I mostly I put them on the back seat as they tend to want to roll around in the ute (can't be bothered strapping em down in the tray so toss em on the back seat on a tarp.



When you say garage floor I assume they’re re not directly on concrete?
Concrete and magnesium don’t go well together.


----------



## bigfellascott

Jeffkrib said:


> When you say garage floor I assume they’re re not directly on concrete?
> Concrete and magnesium don’t go well together.



Yeah mate directly on the floor, mine are mostly plastic and the only magnesium cased saw I have is on a shelf.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> Mine live in the basement. No garage or shed for saws anymore



Why's that mate?


----------



## James Miller

Hickory is tuff stuff. The big oak up the road landed on these 3 and only one broke off. They will get mixed in with the oak as I get to them.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, Oak is very tough, and Hickory is much tougher! But, Oak seems to resist rot better.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Yea, Oak is very tough, and Hickory is much tougher! But, Oak seems to resist rot better.


The bugs really like hickory to. 
Does hickory make good lumber?


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> Ive never drained gas out of saws. I use the ethenol premix. Ran saws yesterday on gas that was in the saws for a year. Ran fine. Carb saws and AT both.



Me either. I don't run the canned gas just 92 non oxy with some additive.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> The bugs really like hickory to.
> Does hickory make good lumber?



Yes, it is very hard wood, but also prone to insects! I made both a Hickory sitting bench (half round) and a Hickory Work Bench this year.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> Why's that mate?


So they stay warm silly.


----------



## James Miller

Made a little progress at the elephant today. When I got there.
When I left. Pictures from the same spot.
Anyone have thoughts on these 3 small hickories? Take them now or see if they come around next spring? Pretty beat up and I cut the tops off so they would stand back up from being pinned by the oak.


----------



## James Miller

Someone wanted to see the echo in bigger wood can't remember who. I was being a bit heavy handed. 24" bar 21ish oak. Wood gets smaller after cookie.


----------



## JustJeff

Told ya that saw wanted bigger wood. I'm impressed, it really digs in.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Worked on the wood pile today, in a tank top [emoji16]. In the 60’s here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

And the wood pile is not on fire [emoji1787] Just burning bark, as it fell off, in a barrel. And here’s ‘ole Petey, after chasing squirrels in the woods all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> So they stay warm silly.



Can't ya get a jacket for em to wear so they are warm and comfortable out in the shed LOL


----------



## cantoo

Finally back in the bush behind my house after spending too much time up north cutting. We have quite a few trees blow down, some rotted and some just strong winds, This big poplar fell partway last year and I've been avoiding that area hoping that it would fall on it's own. Today I decided to get it on the ground so I don't have to keep watching out while going thru that area. There was maybe 15 or 20 cedars leaning all around the area too. You can see where the poplar is laying and bending some of the cedars. I took a lot of pictures as I cleaned it up around the bottom before I cut the cedar that was holding it all up. I finished the job by nudging the cedar with the tractor and the whole thing collapsed and crushed a bunch more cedars. I cleaned some of the cedars but left the poplar for another day. It's pretty rotted so likely just cut it into chunks and push it aside. Couple pictures of some ash that fell in the dry section of the bush. I posted pictures of these trees last spring when over the course of a couple of weeks the wood peckers went crazy on them. As you can see the roots were all dead so the trees just fell over. I intend to cut down as many big ones as I can in that section this winter. Most are 20" plus in diameter, I've already removed 90% of the smaller stuff. This was my plan 5 years ago to remove the small stuff as it would take the most time and then when stuff started falling I would remove the bigger stuff because it would go faster. I was hoping that the ash would survive but it doesn't look like any is going to make it, small stuff are falling over with dead root balls too. For some reason some of the pictures wouldn't load. Forgot to note that the poplar is about 26" diameter and 100' tall.


----------



## cantoo

Few more pics. That cedar is a double stem and is about 28" diameter. looks small in the pics.


----------



## cantoo

The downed ash trees, not much limbing required on these ones. Pic of the wood peckers ripping the bark off. You can see the difference in the 2 areas of the bush. It's a tangled mess where the poplars are because it was never ever really logged there due to it being so wet most of the year. I try to do as much cutting as I can there when it's frozen but been too busy so far this year. Now with my luck we will get a big dump of snow and I won't be able to get back there again. And this afternoons haul out. I spent most of the time cleaning up fallen twisted messes. I also had a trip back to the house to get the gas and oil that someone forgot to take the first time back. Rain and more mud predicted for tomorrow so I'll likely just go to work instead of making a mess back there. I was planning to do some saw milling but the yard is a mess already. The ash on the ground is about 25" diameter.


----------



## MechanicMatt

James there is a saying. Slow and steady


----------



## James Miller

I'm in no hurry. I'm the only one that cuts on this property so I'll get it done when I get there.


----------



## svk

No pics but found a blown over Norway pine that’s about 18” diameter along the power line right of way so I can drive the snowmobile right up to it. I’ll probably process that this weekend and load it straight into the house rack. Should yield close to a half cord. It’s still holding onto brown needles so I’m sure it’s not perfectly dry but dry enough. There’s another tree down behind it too but I couldn’t tell what it was without walking back in there. 

We are supposed to get a foot of snow this weekend so I’ll be busy.


----------



## dancan

Well, they look like a hazard trees to me , I'd cut them .








Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Take them now


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


>


Your the only response. 100% of the votes go to take them now.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Your the only response. 100% of the votes go to take them now.


Have been called many things, but fence-sitter aint one. A while back I asked the panel if I should leave the router marks in that table I am doing. IIRC only Neil responded so his vote saved the table from me having to re-sand it.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Have been called many things, but fence-sitter aint one. A while back I asked the panel if I should leave the router marks in that table I am doing. IIRC only Neil responded so his vote saved the table from me having to re-sand it.



I got 4 bucket loads from those trees. Stumped them to so I had more room to get the tractor back in there.


----------



## MNGuns

In between scrounges at the moment..........other than fun is a good way to describe the situation.. 

And on top of that the weather for the weekend appears to be rather wet. Should give me plenty of time to cruise the CL, and slow troll the county roads looking for my next big score.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got my puppy from a rescue place. The lady that was watching him until adoption had me swing by for his final shots tonight. I get there and her front yard has logs everywhere. We get all done and she asks..... “do I know anyone with a chainsaw” Ummmm. I’m gonna be busy tomorrow


----------



## cantoo

Too soft to play in the mud today so spent an afternoon smoothing cedar. Big pile sure looked small when I was done. Likely end up using (selling) it for shelving. Barn door at work for a house we built. That's $1500 sitting there raw, needs to be distressed, then stained, driven 300 kms and then installed. Couple of mantles waiting to be put into a house. I keep telling myself that I should be milling this stuff. Lots of hemlock that I could cut down also. Maybe next year?


----------



## MNGuns

MechanicMatt said:


> Got my puppy from a rescue place. The lady that was watching him until adoption had me swing by for his final shots tonight. I get there and her front yard has logs everywhere. We get all done and she asks..... “do I know anyone with a chainsaw” Ummmm. I’m gonna be busy tomorrow



So you're saying I need to get a dog???


----------



## MechanicMatt

On my way to her house I text my pal about two blow downs on his land. He says as long as I’m done by noon. His GF will be over with her parents and doesn’t want the sound of the saw. Then I get to her place and my eyes pop outta my head. I had to text him back that I’ll get to his place Sunday. If it wasn’t such short notice I’d try and get Uncle Mike there to help me. My brother in-law (usually partner in firewood) is laid up right now. Freaking blood clot his his lung! Poor guy is only 42 and a tough guy and this took the wind out his sail


----------



## MustangMike

I was wondering why you didn't call! He is way too young for that … hope he does well! I knew running them slow clamshells was no good for ya!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, he loves that saw! It’s light years ahead of that 041 he has. Ohh where’d he get from too?? My beloved Uncle corrupted my firewood partner and made him a Stihl head!!!

We’re gonna need you for the project at his house. We got a few sticky ones to drop....

I dunno what his timeline of recovery is, so I might just put them all on the ground this winter while the sap is low and let him nibble all spring


----------



## svk

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## svk

Got the go ahead from one of my seasonal neighbors to cut whatever downed wood is on his land. He also said take whatever you need from the pile by his garage to get through the winter. I may do that as we are taking a bunch of trees down for him next summer to replenish his supplies.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Any coin collectors in our group? A car came in on trade with a coin collection the customer left in the trunk. Going through them all..... this is getting a bit fun for my daughter . I gave the collection to my daughter a year ago and she and finally going through them all. So far we found three of these in the pile


----------



## MechanicMatt

I wonder what’s so special about 1971...... the 1981 one in the pile isn’t worth squat.


----------



## svk

Are you looking to sell now or just get a value?


----------



## MustangMike

I have a coin collection, but no foreign coins. Let me know when you want me to come over.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dunno what to do Steve. She says wait until she gets older to sell. But I’m wondering what would do better. Sell and invest or see if the coins go up in value. Maybe a safe CD at like CRAP percent. Man if only I knew a guy......


Hey Uncle Mike, it honestly looks like most the coins are only worth something due to there weight in silver, do you think it’s better to hang onto them or liquidate and go to market? 
Also, let me get Kent outta the hospital and see what he’s thinking, but frozen ground works for me at his place otherwise it gets a little swampy


----------



## svk

Coins are cool to hang on to but outside of a select few probably won’t appreciate much if at all. 

I was given a few coins in my youth that I later sold when I needed $ as a young adult. I received less from a reputable dealer than my aunt had paid. And gold/silver prices had skyrocketed when I sold. 

My advise would be to find a reputable dealer who will take the time to appraise then make the call from there. Be careful who you choose though.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 782942
> Made a little progress at the elephant today. When I got there.View attachment 782943
> When I left. Pictures from the same spot.View attachment 782944
> Anyone have thoughts on these 3 small hickories? Take them now or see if they come around next spring? Pretty beat up and I cut the tops off so they would stand back up from being pinned by the oak.


Missed this yesterday James. A little under the weather. I see you have them cut already. Once the tops are broke out they usually don't come back.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm, not sure why the 71 com has any value. Being that old many would have been taken out of use and reminted into a new coin so it's rarer, but I'd suspect there are still many of them around. Occasionally you get a mistake and a small number get into circulation, there are some 20 pence coins that have no date on them, these are worth a few pounds but still not loads. Normally a coin still in use like that 2 pence is not super valuable.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Missed this yesterday James. A little under the weather. I see you have them cut already. Once the tops are broke out they usually don't come back.


Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, got the trailer hooked up and the chains sharpened. I’ll post a picture when I get there....


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> Can't ya get a jacket for em to wear so they are warm and comfortable out in the shed LOL


The shed is full of wood.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ran out of truck


----------



## MechanicMatt

Didn’t remember to get a picture until first refill. One load home and probably a bunch more to go. Wish it was colder, the thawed out mud is making getting to where I drop the wood at my place a mess. The empty trailer get pulling the trucks back end down hill when I was trying to turn around. I had to unhook to get the truck out. Luckily I have a nephew that is physically fit with me. He and I muscled the first “big round” into the trailer, the next one I noodled I would have taken picture of the trailer but didn’t want to hear from the internet police how overloaded it was.....


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Didn’t remember to get a picture until first refill. One load home and probably a bunch more to go. Wish it was colder, the thawed out mud is making getting to where I drop the wood at my place a mess. The empty trailer get pulling the trucks back end down hill when I was trying to turn around. I had to unhook to get the truck out. Luckily I have a nephew that is physically fit with me. He and I muscled the first “big round” into the trailer, the next one I noodled I would have taken picture of the trailer but didn’t want to hear from the internet police how overloaded it was.....View attachment 783336
> View attachment 783337
> View attachment 783338
> View attachment 783339


Haven't seen over loaded since the last time I let @farmer steve load a 1/4 ton truck.


----------



## panolo

Coins are like baseball cards. Select few are worth big money and if you play the game some get hot and you can sell at the peak. One thing about good coins though is as you get older so do they and less and less are available. Really the internet is all you need to find values. I keep a notebook of all I have with specifics. I'm not much more than a novice. 

I'd hold them unless you find some in the hot niche.


----------



## panolo

It's absolutely treacherous out here right now. Got a ton of ice. All the major roads have been closed at some point due to crashes. Walking anywhere is super sketchy. Ice fishing cleats are the savior.


----------



## dancan

10f and full sun here so we're off to the mountains !


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Didn’t remember to get a picture until first refill. One load home and probably a bunch more to go. Wish it was colder, the thawed out mud is making getting to where I drop the wood at my place a mess. The empty trailer get pulling the trucks back end down hill when I was trying to turn around. I had to unhook to get the truck out. Luckily I have a nephew that is physically fit with me. He and I muscled the first “big round” into the trailer, the next one I noodled I would have taken picture of the trailer but didn’t want to hear from the internet police how overloaded it was.....View attachment 783336
> View attachment 783337
> View attachment 783338
> View attachment 783339


Not overloaded till the tires rub the fenders Matt.



James Miller said:


> Haven't seen over loaded since the last time I let @farmer steve load a 1/4 ton truck.


Hey! That bumper was a good 6 inches off the ground.


----------



## Smacktooth

Finally snuck in a bit of scrounging amidst the holiday hootenanny. Just a wheel barrow full of cherry and maple from behind the garden shed that tree guys cut and threw back there before we moved in.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> It's absolutely treacherous out here right now. Got a ton of ice. All the major roads have been closed at some point due to crashes. Walking anywhere is super sketchy. Ice fishing cleats are the savior.



Yeppers, 169 south of Zimmerman was a mess earlier. Weather like this aint good for much other than looking out the window.


----------



## bigfellascott

woodchip rookie said:


> The shed is full of wood.



My sheds full of equipment, my wood stays outside where it can dry out over summer, I've never stored wood under shelter. We clearly have different environments to deal with, we get snow in winter probably 3 or 4 times a season and most of the time it's gone within a day or 2 or maybe a week at the most, summer time we generally get rain (bugger all this season as we are in a drought) what I normally do is have a few weeks worth of dry wood on my wood rack which is in the carport out of the weather, that's generally more than enough if we get a bit of wet weather.


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> The shed is full of wood.


Time for a bigger shed!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Ran out of truck



Need a few more details. 

Q1. Where are the rest of the pics? And,
Q2. Is that spruce?


----------



## turnkey4099

MechanicMatt said:


> Got my puppy from a rescue place. The lady that was watching him until adoption had me swing by for his final shots tonight. I get there and her front yard has logs everywhere. We get all done and she asks..... “do I know anyone with a chainsaw” Ummmm. I’m gonna be busy tomorrow



A couple years ago, I went shopping with the car. Took back country roads just for the change. Came across a deputy with lights flashing. Small tree across the road. Deputy says he is waiting for the county crew and I wouild have to backtrack 8 miles unless I had a chainsaw. Any other day but that one, I would have had a saw or two in the trunk. I would have loved to see his expression as I pulled one out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MNGuns said:


> Yeppers, 169 south of Zimmerman was a mess earlier. *Weather like this aint good for much other than looking out the window.*


My plans to stay in all weekend. Plenty to keep busy with in here. Did enough running over the holidays to last me.




Working on the weird corner behind that paneling. That's the back of the wall furnace in the living room. Plan is remove the furnace and make shelves for shoes in that little space. Hopefully cedar paneling will dress it up enough.

There will still be a vent pipe for a 65k LP room heater in the living room.


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Not overloaded till the tires rub



tires looked flat


----------



## James Miller

Let the saws at home today. Just took the fiskars and tractor.
edge of the corn field is going to be littered with skids stacked with wood. This is the first bucket load out.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Need a few more details.
> 
> Q1. Where are the rest of the pics?


 Yeah, unless that is a yard truck there should be plenty of room in the cab.

Even at that I see at least 6 places for rounds.


Forgive me if that's where the saws are; then you may have really run out of truck.


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> tires looked flat


Prolly Stihl had summer air in them. I put winter air in mine in October.


----------



## woodchip rookie

bigfellascott said:


> My sheds full of equipment, my wood stays outside where it can dry out over summer, I've never stored wood under shelter. We clearly have different environments to deal with, we get snow in winter probably 3 or 4 times a season and most of the time it's gone within a day or 2 or maybe a week at the most, summer time we generally get rain (bugger all this season as we are in a drought) what I normally do is have a few weeks worth of dry wood on my wood rack which is in the carport out of the weather, that's generally more than enough if we get a bit of wet weather.


Wood stays outside first year. Second year it goes in the shed. Front and back of shed are open. Plenty of air. I go get a load before weather goes bad and have a load in the garage.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Time for a bigger shed!
> 
> Philbert


It IS a big shed. Its a 16x20.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Need a few more details.
> 
> Q1. Where are the rest of the pics? And,
> Q2. Is that spruce?


A1. Just one pic. It was only 2 trees and the property owner had most of the limbs already cut off.
A2. Yes.


----------



## woodchip rookie

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, unless that is a yard truck there should be plenty of room in the cab.View attachment 783440
> 
> Even at that I see at least 6 places for rounds.
> View attachment 783442
> 
> Forgive me if that's where the saws are; then you may have really run out of truck.


Yep. Thats where all 4 saws were. And spruce is messy. Im not gettin all that sap in my truck.


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged up this old guy off the side of the road this morning. Took me about an hour to figure out where he belonged and get him home. They said he ran off last night.


----------



## steved

Went to my Grandfather's place, he had a six-strand barbwire fence around the property (about 45 acres) with a mix of wood posts with a few steel post mixed in here and there. The fence served no real purpose other than to demarcate the property boundaries (imagine a barbwire fence through the middle of the woods). He maintained it from the time he bought it in the 40s until he passed a couple years ago. Most of the wood posts were splits of trees he cut from his property and he split by hand.

Well, some of that fence was probably older than me and it is in bad shape overall. Most of the wood posts are rotted off, some of the steel were rotted off or have gotten brittle and break off, and a lot of trees across the wire). 

We went up and drove steel t-posts about every 100 feet or so on that old fence line to ensure we didn't lose the property lines. Took about six hours of cutting wire and pounding posts. We will retrieve some of the good wire (some is high tensile stainless steel) to repurpose on the one stretch of fence we are keeping in place in the field to keep the ATVs out.

All in all a good day, a lot of dead standing that I plan to cut and haul out to the field and pile up, and eventually haul out myself. Some of the timber trees are incredible, cherry, oak, and maple 30 inches across the butt and 100 feet tall (it's canopy locked). Firewood as long as I live, just cutting dead stuff.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

James I like that little bucket setup ya got there. What class 3point is it mounted to? Can you post a few more pics. I got an 8N and that would be a cool setup for the tractor.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Uncle Mike

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/d/campbell-hall-free-firewood-you-cut/7044812524.html


----------



## NElogger

Got access to some property across the highway from our shop with several piles of trees. I almost like doing it this way because I can leave the pickup in one spot and pull the logs to me. I've been eyeballing the piles for some time just took a while to get permission from the corporate owners.


----------



## MustangMike

Good on you James, I'll bet the owners were relieved to get him back!


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> James I like that little bucket setup ya got there. What class 3point is it mounted to? Can you post a few more pics. I got an 8N and that would be a cool setup for the tractor.


I'll get some pics later. Might make a quick video also.



MustangMike said:


> Good on you James, I'll bet the owners were relieved to get him back!


I've picked up a couple dogs out here. Around here dogs are dogs and sometimes they wonder off and need a little help getting home.


----------



## MechanicMatt

No trailer with me today, had to run to the dump for my sister-in-law, didn’t feel like dragging the trailer all the way there. So I got my moneys worth out of this little pick up bed


No trailer with me today, had to run to the dump for my sister-in-law, didn’t feel like dragging the trailer all the way there. So I got my moneys worth out of this little pick up bed


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> No trailer with me today, had to run to the dump for my sister-in-law, didn’t feel like dragging the trailer all the way there. So I got my moneys worth out of this little pick up bedView attachment 783648
> View attachment 783649
> View attachment 783650
> No trailer with me today, had to run to the dump for my sister-in-law, didn’t feel like dragging the trailer all the way there. So I got my moneys worth out of this little pick up bed


Saw an instance where the frame on one of those small Colorado pickups cracked in half from overloading. Broke right behind the cab. .

Keep an eye on it...might be worth researching if it is a common occurrence or just a one off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Mid snow storm today. We got probably 4-5 inches so far. 

The talking heads originally said we were supposed to get 18” plus. It’s been revised down to 10-12.


----------



## cantoo

NElogger, by the looks of that grass I hope you keep a fire extinguisher handy. Hot muffler on your truck could start a fire quickly. Neighbour near me loss a field of wheat when his son's new girlfriend decided to bring him a hot plate of food while he was combining. They were sitting in the combine and never noticed the truck lit the stubble behind them. Went across the field quick. I had a close call a few years ago while burning brush. I'm thinking that I would even use a push mower and cut that stubble down where I park. It's raining here now and too muddy to do much, I wish we had a little of your dry weather. Not a very wood productive Christmas holiday season around here.


----------



## NElogger

cantoo said:


> NElogger, by the looks of that grass I hope you keep a fire extinguisher handy. Hot muffler on your truck could start a fire quickly. Neighbour near me loss a field of wheat when his son's new girlfriend decided to bring him a hot plate of food while he was combining. They were sitting in the combine and never noticed the truck lit the stubble behind them. Went across the field quick. I had a close call a few years ago while burning brush. I'm thinking that I would even use a push mower and cut that stubble down where I park. It's raining here now and too muddy to do much, I wish we had a little of your dry weather. Not a very wood productive Christmas holiday season around here.


I have 2, one on either side in the side boxes. That's something I don't want to have to worry about! I should take my brush cutter over and knock it down, guess I hadn't thought of it. Up until the day I took this picture we had snow on the ground.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

steved said:


> Saw an instance where the frame on one of those small Colorado pickups cracked in half from overloading. Broke right behind the cab. .
> 
> Keep an eye on it...might be worth researching if it is a common occurrence or just a one off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



seen it too. I work at the dealership so I see frames in all sorts of disrepair. I cherry picked this truck when it came in on trade. Had hail damage so they couldn’t retail it and low balled the trade value. It’s a tool to me so looks are not priority.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Second load I had my 6’5” 220lb 25 year old nephew with me. His old Silverado got to haul a load back to his mommas house. Kid is as strong as an OX!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Seen this guy at the gas station/deli, I guess this is all fords can haul!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Picture of the nephew, he filled in nicely for my BIL to be my firewood partner today. He is a big boy that gets the work done!

Uncle Mustang, recognize the roof job?


----------



## NElogger

MechanicMatt said:


> Seen this guy at the gas station/deli, I guess this is all fords can haul!


Probably a 6.0 and he didn't want to push anymore wieght than he needed to!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Seen this guy at the gas station/deli, I guess this is all fords can haul!


Uncle Mike? Uncle Mike? Where's Uncle Mike?


----------



## U&A

Happened upon some of them square trees again. They grow without bark too! [emoji16]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Is that the 'S4S' species? Naturally kiln dried?

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Is that the 'S4S' species? Naturally kiln dried?
> 
> Philbert



Not sure....... help me out on this one....? [emoji16]


S4S?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> S4S?


Lumberyard construction wood: 'Surfaced 4 Sides'.





Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Lumberyard construction wood: 'Surfaced 4 Sides'.
> 
> View attachment 783713
> View attachment 783714
> 
> 
> Philbert



Rough cut pallet 4x4’s and 2x4’s.Most all hardwood a little pine. Not treated. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Speaks for itself . . . 




Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Uncle Mike? Uncle Mike? Where's Uncle Mike?



it is pretty funny. I love my uncle with all my heart and would fight tooth and nail for him, but.... he drives Ford, I own 4 GM’s and he runs Stihl and I own Husqvarna. Strange right?


----------



## JustJeff

MechanicMatt said:


> Second load I had my 6’5” 220lb 25 year old nephew with me. His old Silverado got to haul a load back to his mommas house. Kid is as strong as an OX!!!


6'5" would make my 220 look pretty good...I'll start stretching... tomorrow. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> it is pretty funny. I love my uncle with all my heart and would fight tooth and nail for him, but.... he drives Ford, I own 4 GM’s and he runs Stihl and I own Husqvarna. Strange right?


UH what kind of tractor do you have?


----------



## turnkey4099

NElogger said:


> Probably a 6.0 and he didn't want to push anymore wieght than he needed to!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Paving looks pretty rough. I hope he was in 4x.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't worry FS, even when I just had the Escape I hauled more than twice the wood every year than he does in his pretty (but dented) Chebby truck!

And he keeps talking about when his Camaro is going to beat up on my Mustang … and talking … and talking!!! Maybe he figures if he waits till I'm 80 he'll be able to out shift me!

Your Nephew is a big strong boy, and a real good worker too … but if I remember right from this year's arm wrestling … I guess Derek, Bill and I are Ox + ??? That said, I would not want to try to keep up with either he or Derek for any length of time. My days of being able to keep pace with those boys are behind me.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Which Camaro Uncle Mike? My wife lets me have two.....

yeah, you still got some muscle in ya! Look at the fishing picture from 36 years ago..... you had a good foundation to be a strong old guy!

Both those boys are good workers. Took a lot of influence from my dad, you and me to turn them into good hard 
working men!


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> UH what kind of tractor do you have?



price was right..... FREE


----------



## MustangMike

Don't let him fool you FS, he raves about what that tractor can do! Skids big logs for him and everything! And it is how old???

Matt … either Camaro, I only need the one Mustang!


----------



## U&A

Stopped at Brett’s (chipper1) house this morning to pick up my new Johnsered 2166. 

All I can say is, what a great guy! He welcomed me into his home and we had a nice talk. He was very helpful by showing me some things he has learned over the years and I GREATLY appreciate it! 

Thank you Brett for the great deal on the saw and being so kind! 

Im still new at this and am ALWAYS willing to listen and learn. 

Here she is!

Ill do the simple mod to change it to a 2172 (372) and then runn it fir a while. He mentioned something about some divider or something on the intake that he also does a modification on but I forgot to ask him about it. 






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Awesome! I have made the 362 into a Big Bore Kit 372. It’s a good runner but I often think about a OEM 372 kit would be stronger. I also have a 365 jug and slug sitting on my shelf..... figure it would make a good “emergency backup” setup.

Congratulations on the new saw, now go get her in some wood!!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Don't let him fool you FS, he raves about what that tractor can do!


it must be red then


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Awesome! I have made the 362 into a Big Bore Kit 372. It’s a good runner but I often think ab OEM 372 kit would be stronger. I also have a 365 hug and slug sitting on my shelf..... figure it would make a good “emergency backup” setup.
> 
> Congratulations on the new saw, now go get her in some wood!!



She may go to Kevin one day for porting but for now it will stay a 372. Dont k ow why but the 372 is appealing and now i “kinda” got one. Now Let see if i can put the 385 down for a while and run something else for a change [emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Stopped at Brett’s (chipper1) house this morning to pick up my new Johnsered 2166.
> 
> All I can say is, what a great guy! He welcomed me into his home and we had a nice talk. He was very helpful by showing me some things he has learned over the years and I GREATLY appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you Brett for the great deal on the saw and being so kind!
> 
> Im still new at this and am ALWAYS willing to listen and learn.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> Ill do the simple mod to change it to a 2172 (372) and then runn it fir a while. He mentioned something about some divider or something on the intake that he also does a modification on but I forgot to ask him about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice saw. Brett is a stand up guy and knows some stuff. Have fun cuttin.


----------



## panolo

Brett... Brett... Brett.. Ahh he's so nice... 

Bull sheet! Brett's a dink. 

Merry Christmas Chipper


----------



## MechanicMatt

KiwiBro said:


> it must be red then



masey or international??


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> masey or international??


neither


----------



## U&A

panolo said:


> Brett... Brett... Brett.. Ahh he's so nice...
> 
> Bull sheet! Brett's a dink.
> 
> Merry Christmas Chipper



Hay Chipper,

This unusually warm weather is waking up them pesky bug eh...[emoji6]
[emoji3595][emoji3595][emoji3595][emoji16]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

KiwiBro said:


> neither



kioti? Or old Kubota before the orange? What else they have down there?


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> kioti? Or old Kubota before the orange? What else they have down there?



Yanmar is red.....


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

U&A knew that but didn’t think of it. They make a good machine for the coin


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/grand-gorge-yanmar-226d-loader/7042021941.html


been eyeballing a loader ever since sending the skid steer down the road


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> U&A knee that but didn’t think of it. They make a good machine for the coin



They make a fine tractor for sure. And as most know they’ve been making implements and engines for other manufacturers (like JD) for a very long time. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> kioti? Or old Kubota before the orange? What else they have down there?


Here is Nemo (Kioti, all 76 HP of her), boxing above her weight, getting 'er done.


----------



## crowbuster

Hey fellas, just a heads up. Been way warm here for a couple weeks. To wet to cut wood but been trappin. 63, to mid 50's . tough on the yote trappin. Anyway I picked up a tick on my right calf trappin in the woods around Christmas eve. well, got the bullseye this morning, he gave me lyme for Christmas. So be aware fellas, lotta to warm weather out there this year. And started antibiotics this evening.


----------



## U&A

crowbuster said:


> Hey fellas, just a heads up. Been way warm here for a couple weeks. To wet to cut wood but been trappin. 63, to mid 50's . tough on the yote trappin. Anyway I picked up a tick on my right calf trappin in the woods around Christmas eve. well, got the bullseye this morning, he gave me lyme for Christmas. So be aware fellas, lotta to warm weather out there this year. And started antibiotics this evening.



Dang man!

That suck! Is it wearing you out? I heard that is some bad stuff to get. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## crowbuster

Not yet, just got the bullseye this morning, went to bed it was fine, woke up it was loud n proud. Hope catching it early will spare me some agony.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good luck brother, ticks are the freaking worst!


----------



## MustangMike

And it is not just Lyme any more!


----------



## svk

Lots of busy work today.

Plowed for a couple of hours and got stuck once. Probably could have shoveled out but had my wife pull me out with the suburban. Then a bunch of stuff around the house; fix some door knobs, replace burned out lights, wash light fixtures and so on. We got about 6” of dry but dense snow last night and are expected to receive another 7 inches or so overnight. Only problem is it’s 31 degrees so we are skirting the point of snow versus rain. I hope for snow. 

Southern and central MN was pummeled with ice storms yesterday. I’ll happily take snow!


----------



## steved

crowbuster said:


> Not yet, just got the bullseye this morning, went to bed it was fine, woke up it was loud n proud. Hope catching it early will spare me some agony.


I worked with a batch of surveyors that are always in the brush and getting ticks. The one guy told me the key is to take a dose of the antibiotics before you head out, and you never get it. His sister was a nurse or something and could write prescriptions of the antibiotics for him. He told me he had been bitten dozens of times, had the bullseye, and never got Lymes.

I go out in Cabelas' bug skins or Rhinoskin to keep them off me...I'm allergic to chiggers/redbugs, and that's the only thing that keeps me sane in the woods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

They say if you remove the tick within 24 hours you will not get it … I just think I've been lucky. I've removed several of them, but have never come down with anything.

If you are bit, they used to give you some antibiotic as a preventative, but they don't do it anymore. Too many antibiotics have other negative effects.

If you make your illness resistant to antibiotics w/o getting rid of it, you are in real trouble.


----------



## svk

My plow crapped out when I got to town. I can hear the solenoid clicking so the remote is at least making it to there. Bugger is it is down and I need to lift it to get home. Ironically I have a friend stopping by work shortly who is a retired electrician and also works on cars so maybe we can figure it out together.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

All I got done was swapping out some light bulbs to LED's. Yard light needs changing but probably wait for a dry day for that. 

Light snow here should stop around 3am-ish. Had us in the 1-4" totals last I saw. Got close to 2" for sure. Temps started out above freezing but dropping slowly. Looks like New Years day will be our best shot at a dry day for awhile.


----------



## svk

Brushes must be going out in the plow motor. I whacked it with a wrench and all is well again.


----------



## MustangMike

That is why they call the hammer "the fixer"!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> That is why they call the hammer "the fixer"!!!



Everybody needs a BFH in the toolbox.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well..bugger it. Changed oil in the splitter yesterday, running fine, did my two loads of big rounds. This morning fired it up, split half a load of rounds and motor slowed way down smoking badly. Shut it down. Now WTF?. Close examination showed that some A-hole had left the dipstick out of the hole and motor now froze up. 

Off to North 40 or Home Depot in the morning for a new splitter. Not much more than the cost of a new motor and shop time to install it and I need it NOW.


----------



## cantoo

Harry, let it cool down and try it again. See if you can spin if backwards by hand at least a little. Sometime you get lucky and it's only a light seize. You got nothing to lose.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> That is why they call the hammer "the fixer"!!!


I refer to it as the up and down wrench!


----------



## Short timer

MechanicMatt said:


> Good luck brother, ticks are the freaking worst!





MustangMike said:


> They say if you remove the tick within 24 hours you will not get it … I just think I've been lucky. I've removed several of them, but have never come down with anything.
> 
> If you are bit, they used to give you some antibiotic as a preventative, but they don't do it anymore. Too many antibiotics have other negative effects.
> 
> If you make your illness resistant to antibiotics w/o getting rid of it, you are in real trouble.


I treat my clothes with permethrin.

I’m in the woods/fields a lot and haven’t had lymes, yet, and it’s pretty bad here in NJ.

https://sawyer.com/products/permethrin-insect-repellent-treatment/


----------



## H-Ranch

hamish said:


> I refer to it as the up and down wrench!


I'm partial to the "Crescent hammer".


----------



## Jeffkrib

New Year’s Eve, 42c (108f) here in Sydney.
Anyone like to swap some of our heat for your cold!


----------



## NElogger

Jeffkrib said:


> New Year’s Eve, 42c (108f) here in Sydney.
> Anyone like to swap some of our heat for your cold!


You could send about 20° to Nebraska! We are -3°c right now before windchill!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sounds good +20 coming your way..... the deal is swap +20 for -20.
But how do I know if I can trust your going to honour your end of the deal


----------



## NElogger

That could potentially be difficult beings I haven't been able to leave my house for 2 days because of the blizzard! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/hvo/d/brewster-veermeer-50-skidder-with-3-4/7023627530.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## MustangMike

I thought you already had a job … and a tractor?


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> I thought you already had a job … and a tractor?



I have a great job, pay wise anyways, but my tractor has no front bucket and no winch. Thinking about getting a winch that slides into the hitch receiver and some cable, but then hell for a couple more bucks..... could have a toy to get all the wood I and Kent will ever need and can use it to open the trails all up at the cabin


----------



## MechanicMatt

Use your imagination Uncle Mike....

Just imagine opening up that old trail from Warrens to ours, the deer would use it as a highway. Think about all the firewood we could get..... that thing is less then you paid for your quad!


----------



## MustangMike

But it would take a long time to make it to Joe's, and my ATV will skid anything that is up at my property. (since it has been logged, there are no huge trees).

A front loader would be nice! Doesn't Bill have a tractor with a front loader you can borrow?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, your quad is not gonna skid those cherry trees I dropped when opening up the shooting lanes....

and Billy’s loader is a toy JD, glorified garden mower


----------



## KiwiBro

Got this mo-fo table upright again and another coat on it. Mitre not perfect but acceptable. Will try a flood coat on it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## turnkey4099

cantoo said:


> Harry, let it cool down and try it again. See if you can spin if backwards by hand at least a little. Sometime you get lucky and it's only a light seize. You got nothing to lose.



I'll give it a try but I seriously doubt it. It was really smoking and hot, barely able to keep going on wide open govenor.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Happy New Years everyone.
Feels like it wasn’t that long ago that I was thinking what would the world be like in the year 2000 and how old would I be by then. We just sailed straight through it ........2020 wow!


----------



## steved

turnkey4099 said:


> Well..bugger it. Changed oil in the splitter yesterday, running fine, did my two loads of big rounds. This morning fired it up, split half a load of rounds and motor slowed way down smoking badly. Shut it down. Now WTF?. Close examination showed that some A-hole had left the dipstick out of the hole and motor now froze up.
> 
> Off to North 40 or Home Depot in the morning for a new splitter. Not much more than the cost of a new motor and shop time to install it and I need it NOW.


Harbor Freight Predator engines are decent, a 6.5hp can be had for $100 on sale.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Too windy for me to feel comfortable working in the woods yesterday so I thought I would make some pine noodles for the chickens. A soon as I started the first cut it was clear that it was too windy for that also (noodles were blowing all over down range.) Well, now I have the saw all fueled up and nowhere to go. Looked around and eyed a pile of the unsplittables from the white oak score this summer. Didn't get through all of them, but have a nice little pile that can start seasoning properly now.


I did note that oak noodles clear the clutch cover much easier than pine noodles.


----------



## macattack_ga

steved said:


> Harbor Freight Predator engines are decent, a 6.5hp can be had for $100 on sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I just installed a Predator on my DR RapidFire Pro-XL (SuperSplit knockoff) this weekend. Nice little motor. Direct fit. Quieter than the 6 HP Subaru SP 170 that was puffing smoke every 30min or so.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I may have to cut them in half, but my ATV will skid those out.


----------



## steved

macattack_ga said:


> I just installed a Predator on my DR RapidFire Pro-XL (SuperSplit knockoff) this weekend. Nice little motor. Direct fit. Quieter than the 6 HP Subaru SP 170 that was puffing smoke every 30min or so.


I installed a 6.5hp on my daughter's go-kart...runs like a champ and is holding up well to that high vibration/jarring.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

Got some big eucalyptus to cut up.


----------



## woodchip rookie

We dont have that here


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> Happy New Years everyone.
> Feels like it wasn’t that long ago that I was thinking what would the world be like in the year 2000 and how old would I be by then. We just sailed straight through it ........2020 wow!


Yes it doesn't seem that long ago that the world was going to end in Y2K.


----------



## steved

steved said:


> I installed a 6.5hp on my daughter's go-kart...runs like a champ and is holding up well to that high vibration/jarring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those Predator 6.5hp engines are on sale right now for $99....

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> New Year’s Eve, 42c (108f) here in Sydney.
> Anyone like to swap some of our heat for your cold!



Hey Jeff, we finally had a cool change go through here yesterday and last night was a bit on the cool side at our local outdoor gig, down to 12°C this morning. Heating up again though, expecting up to 43°C by the weekend. 

Had some pretty bad fires yesterday and the day before where my parents live in a little town down near the coast. My brother and his two kids are down there as well for the week as well. In the feral conditions the fire front made it to within a couple of kms and a spot fire started at the end of their street  . As my brother rather dryly put it, the wind change (with the cold front) arrived at a very good time. No-one was killed in the town and surrounds but a fair bit of property damage. Some people not so lucky in some of the other fires, unfortunately.


----------



## hamish

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 784249
> View attachment 784250
> View attachment 784251
> Got some big eucalyptus to cut up.


Too many bugs and chance of mud there, run while ya can.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I had puddles under the snow here. The "nice March" weather can quit anytime. 4 hours pushing my driveway and I'm just hoping no one in a car uses the south side until it freezes over.


----------



## hamish

sixonetonoffun said:


> I had puddles under the snow here. The "nice March" weather can quit anytime. 4 hours pushing my driveway and I'm just hoping no one in a car uses the south side until it freezes over.


That was last Easter weekend, was out on the sled the day before. Sometimes ya park it where ya park it
Whats this driveway thing your talking bout?


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 784249
> View attachment 784250
> View attachment 784251
> Got some big eucalyptus to cut up.



Sweet ! Stihl have a bit of wood left in the stumps too after you're done with the logs, by the look of it.


----------



## farmer steve

HAPPY NEW YEARS scoungers.  Be safe tonite.


----------



## JustJeff

Just went over the finances with Mrs Jeff and she agreed that we have enough money for me to take the rest of the year off. See ya next year scroungers!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a beautiful spruce grouse on the way home. These guys aren’t too bright and this one was hit by a car in a spruce swamp where they often come out to eat gravel. 

I messaged @nomad_archer to see if he wants the pelt for fly tying. I’ll pan fry the meat tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Jeff, we finally had a cool change go through here yesterday and last night was a bit on the cool side at our local outdoor gig, down to 12°C this morning. Heating up again though, expecting up to 43°C by the weekend.
> 
> Had some pretty bad fires yesterday and the day before where my parents live in a little town down near the coast. My brother and his two kids are down there as well for the week as well. In the feral conditions the fire front made it to within a couple of kms and a spot fire started at the end of their street  . As my brother rather dryly put it, the wind change (with the cold front) arrived at a very good time. No-one was killed in the town and surrounds but a fair bit of property damage. Some people not so lucky in some of the other fires, unfortunately.


Very bad fire conditions yesterday, from the pictures on the news I’m surprised so few people were killed.
Good to hear your family is all safe.


----------



## MNGuns

Dry spell broken. Good way to end the year


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy New Year’s boys!

2000 was a long time ago for me. I graduated High School in 1999 so the party for 2000 was epic and a LONG time ago. 

Uncle Mike, I’ll bet you - Loser does the dishes, your quad isn’t gonna do that cherry tree! 
(I have nothing to loose boys, I already do them). 

Uncle Mike, maybe one weekend in January we can get up there and do some Grouse Hunting


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds good!

I taught the two Grandson's how to reload today … recharged a box of 220 Swift for a relative. They both loved doing it, and were still talking about it after they got home.

Everyone have a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## svk

I really enjoyed reloading. Someday I’ll take it up again.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Very bad fire conditions yesterday, from the pictures on the news I’m surprised so few people were killed.
> Good to hear your family is all safe.



Here's the current situation from the driveway down there. It's not overcast/cloudy, just the smoke blocking out the sky. Electrickery was out for two days but came back on a couple of hours ago. No immediate threat now - and in any case they reckon there's not much left to burn almost to the edge of town.




They didn't take pics the other day because it essentially looked like night-time...at 4pm. And of course, they had bigger problems to worry about at that point.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cowboy that’s crazy. Be safe pal.


----------



## NElogger

Wasn't able to do any cutting today but stayed warm none the less!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

The traction must be pretty good in the bobcat.


----------



## svk

After nearly two weeks of well above average temps we are back to real winter. It’s 3 above right now although not supposed to get much colder overnight.

I’m fixing to do some cutting with the Poulan tomorrow so I put it on the floor in the sauna. It seems to start pretty good in cold weather but it’s hard on the saw especially the oil pump so I like them a bit warmer if possible.

I burned a lot of aspen during the warmer days and plan to cut another half cord or so tomorrow. That should get me through close to another week then I’ve got two more trees to haul in with the snowmobile and sleigh.


----------



## NElogger

Cowboy254 said:


> The traction must be pretty good in the bobcat.


Better than the little Case Dx25 that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Where about a do you live Cowboy? It looks like there is no escape if you live near the shore...


----------



## NElogger

@Cowboy254 dad did his best with it!





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Holy Crap!!! Looks like the whole dang place is CA!!! I guess you will have a few less poison bugs and snakes after this!

I think I saw video on the news of a guy on a bike stopping to give a dangerous drop bear a cuddle and drink from is water bottle!


----------



## dancan

Well
Sitting in an airport waiting to jump on a flying cigar tube and head back home on a redeye , should be home by 7am tomorrow.
Happy New Year you Yahoo's !

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

Happy new years all...hope you all have a great new year!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## svk

Happy new year! Made it to midnight now I’m in bed.


----------



## chipper1

Happy new years scroungers .
Hope your all blessed beyond what you can imagine this yr.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Stopped at Brett’s (chipper1) house this morning to pick up my new Johnsered 2166.
> 
> All I can say is, what a great guy! He welcomed me into his home and we had a nice talk. He was very helpful by showing me some things he has learned over the years and I GREATLY appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you Brett for the great deal on the saw and being so kind!
> 
> Im still new at this and am ALWAYS willing to listen and learn.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> Ill do the simple mod to change it to a 2172 (372) and then run it fir a while. He mentioned something about some divider or something on the intake that he also does a modification on but I forgot to ask him about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks man .
It was great meeting you.
Now that I know you live in my path of travels in sure we'll hang again soon.
The kids enjoyed the trinkets, thanks again.


farmer steve said:


> Nice saw. Brett is a stand up guy and knows some stuff. Have fun cuttin.


Thanks Steve.


panolo said:


> Brett... Brett... Brett.. Ahh he's so nice...
> 
> Bull sheet! Brett's a dink.
> 
> Merry Christmas Chipper


Thanks lol.
Merry Christmas, sorry its a little late lol, got bumped out of the thread again.


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 784408
> Where about a do you live Cowboy? It looks like there is no escape if you live near the shore...






Heh, my writing with a mouse looks like a 5 year old's. We're NE of Melbourne, my parents are due east of Melbourne.

The state emergency website shows the extent of the fires, the blacked out areas show where the firestorm got to. My parents are in a town called Orbost, you can zoom in to see how close it got with the hot dry NNW wind behind it before the cool southerly change. They were perhaps 10 minutes from having a very serious problem. 

http://www.emergency.vic.gov.au/respond/?=&bbox=146.58233642578125,-38.14103736644329,149.71343994140622,-36.85544993613649&tm=1577862160230#

For scale, the coastal town of Marlo (where we do much of our fishing) is 15 kms south of Orbost. Close enough!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> The traction must be pretty good in the bobcat.



Looks like it does very well on steep slopes


----------



## dancan

There's no place like home !
Landed safe and sound .
Might be Koffee Tyme !

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Happy belated new year all. I went to bed at 9 .


----------



## panolo

Happy new year scroungers!


----------



## svk

Happy new year. I gave my raucous group of jays some peanuts to celebrate this morning.


----------



## svk

Alright I’m trying to gain motivation to go cut wood


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Alright I’m trying to gain motivation to go cut wood


I got a tailgate for the new wood hauler, have the motivation just no time!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Alright I’m trying to gain motivation to go cut wood


I'm in the same boat...not quite there yet.


----------



## cat10ken

I'm back from cutting wood. Cut up some downed iron wood and a wind-blown ash. Now for a rest before the Rose Bowl. "Go Badgers"


----------



## farmer steve

You guys better get moving. Almost beer:30 here.


----------



## MNGuns

farmer steve said:


> You guys better get moving. Almost beer:30 here.



Pretty sure it was yesterday's beer:30 that got me where I am today


----------



## turnkey4099

Out this morningin a high wind, chill factor wasn't too bad but wroking bare handed wit bolts, chains, etc. was not fun. Had to get the cylinder on the splitter retracted. About a foot of the rod exposed when the motor died. First tried pulling it badk with lever in retract. No go. Tried removing the return hydralic fitting, still no go. Gathered a couple chains, cables and found the come along. Bit of work getting a chain threaded through the workings under the cylinder and around the wedge for a straight pull then cable to a strong corner post, 

Been so long I had to fiddle around before I found the operation controls on the come along but finally succeededd in getting all the lashup done.

Lost about a gallon or more of oil but got it retracted. Then figured out that I did not need to undo the return fitting as long as valve was in Retract. Final result was cylinder retracted, puddle of oil on the ground. Gloves soaked with oil, tools the same. Gloves went to the burn pile.

Bagged any though of moving wood around due to the wind. 

Grabbing the dog in a few minutes and 5 gal can of diesel and off to the willow patch. I figure it will be a lot easier carrying the diesel down to stash when there isn't any snow on the ground. Need it down there if we ever get a snow cover so I can burn around 20 big brush piles.

No snow of mention due for the next 7 days.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Shooting this morning, had a “blast”


----------



## svk

Got after the dead wood on my neighbors property. Just aspen but something to supplement the supply.

I did get whacked in the helmet with a branch when I was trying to remove pieces of the crown from the detached widow maker so I stopped there and pulled the rest over. People really need to see a video of this stuff in action to understand how damn fast widow makers come down. 

The Poulan ran well and I made the whole load cutting on the ground till I dinged the chain on the third to last bucking cut. 

I did do a terrible falling cut on one of the totem poles so I cut the hinge off and threw that piece in the truck too.


----------



## Philbert

Nice helmet!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Alright I’m trying to gain motivation to go cut wood





svk said:


> Got after the dead wood on my neighbors property.View attachment 784632


Your first post motivated me to at least run a tank of fuel through the saw. If you didn't go out I was going post about how I was out making Swedish candles while you sat - turns out not only did you get out, you made some of your own! Mine will go on the fire pit stacks for next years entertainment.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Nice helmet!
> 
> Philbert


Matches my saw!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Your first post motivated me to at least run a tank of fuel through the saw.



Those holes through the middle to make it dry out faster?

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Those holes through the middle to make it dry out faster?
> 
> Philbert


Yep, and it takes some tricky saw work!


----------



## svk

I tell you what, I love the Homelite410 bar adaptors. I rocked the 24” chain while cutting in the snow and since it already was kinda sorta a hack job sharpening last time (removing rock damage from a previous owner) so I’m going to bring it to get machine sharpened this time. So I’ve got two loops of 20” full chisel to work with now.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I tell you what, I love the Homelite410 bar adaptors.


*You can't put a STIHL 'blade' on a Poulan saw!!!*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

They are finishing up my neighbor's big tree removal today, but they are '_cheating_'!
(Sometimes I wish that I could 'cheat' like that!).



Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

We have a potentially interesting couple of days ahead. Hot dry conditions up to 40°C today but very little wind. Saturday though will be a different animal, 43°C with strong NW winds (the bad direction in other words). There are some fires near us as the crow flies...15-20km but to the S and SW of us so they won't affect us here though plenty of people there will be. We don't have fires going at the moment that are likely to impact us. The issue could be dry thunderstorms that are forecast for tomorrow afternoon for the ranges (us) that could start something very close by. Our home is not defendable if a fire front comes through since it is made of cedar so we will take our more valuable possessions - chainsaws, wife, kids, cat, cricket bat, laptop etc - down to the lake when the storms start to form up on radar and before they arrive. 

It's hard to believe that a month ago there was fresh snow on the hills.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a potentially interesting couple of days ahead. Hot dry conditions up to 40°C today but very little wind. Saturday though will be a different animal, 43°C with strong NW winds (the bad direction in other words). There are some fires near us as the crow flies...15-20km but to the S and SW of us so they won't affect us here though plenty of people there will be. We don't have fires going at the moment that are likely to impact us. The issue could be dry thunderstorms that are forecast for tomorrow afternoon for the ranges (us) that could start something very close by. Our home is not defendable if a fire front comes through since it is made of cedar so we will take our more valuable possessions - chainsaws, wife, kids, cat, cricket bat, laptop etc - down to the lake when the storms start to form up on radar and before they arrive.
> 
> It's hard to believe that a month ago there was fresh snow on the hills.


Good luck.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a potentially interesting couple of days ahead.


Sounds rough Cowboy; and the video footage here on TV looks bad all over the place.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Photo for the Fan Boys



Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> They are finishing up my neighbor's big tree removal today, but they are '_cheating_'!
> (Sometimes I wish that I could 'cheat' like that!).
> View attachment 784816
> 
> 
> Philbert


You can. Last time I rented a 50 ton crane it was $814 for 4 hours.


----------



## rarefish383

Was at the dead Ash Hole today. Filled up the little 1/2 cord trailer, then put about 3/4 cord on the dump trailer. Wanted to get some home, supposed to rain the next couple days. I can split in the rain. Can't get to the Ash Hole when it's raining.


----------



## LondonNeil

Why crane that tree out? a cimber ringing it down is cheaper surely? and (unless its black walnut and highly valuable) the timber in the trunk won't recoup the cost either. Confused.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a potentially interesting couple of days ahead. Hot dry conditions up to 40°C today but very little wind. Saturday though will be a different animal, 43°C with strong NW winds (the bad direction in other words). There are some fires near us as the crow flies...15-20km but to the S and SW of us so they won't affect us here though plenty of people there will be. We don't have fires going at the moment that are likely to impact us. The issue could be dry thunderstorms that are forecast for tomorrow afternoon for the ranges (us) that could start something very close by. Our home is not defendable if a fire front comes through since it is made of cedar so we will take our more valuable possessions - chainsaws, wife, kids, cat, cricket bat, laptop etc - down to the lake when the storms start to form up on radar and before they arrive.
> 
> It's hard to believe that a month ago there was fresh snow on the hills.


Definitely making the right decision there Cowboy, stuff the house get down to the lake.
The only exception is I would leave the cricket bat behind, it will save you many future hours of standing around in the heat watching the grass grow if it went up in flames.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Why crane that tree out? a cimber ringing it down is cheaper surely? and (unless its black walnut and highly valuable) the timber in the trunk won't recoup the cost either. Confused.


It's all money, safety and time. A good crane operator can take a whole top, pick it up, and set it out in the street or side yard in minutes. It would take a climber hours to rope stuff down over gardens, gutters, and windows, in little pieces. This is an old pic but the operator got on the job, set up, had the tree on the ground and was gone in less than 4 hours.


----------



## rarefish383

That is me in the tree, we weren't as big on PPE back then as we are now.


----------



## MustangMike

It's the only way to get it to cut well!!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

At the culvert in our road. This is pretty unusually warm weather. There is a spring in the swamp but as far as I know its on the other side of the road. Run off must be helping keep it open too.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy , stay safe !


----------



## Haywire

Bit of free red fir..


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cowboy, be safe man! Don’t hesitate to evacuate if ya need to. Keep the family safe pal


----------



## U&A

The F&@K is this ....


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local...cle_0d21694a-2ba2-11ea-a0a0-13596f7bf866.html


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> You can. Last time I rented a 50 ton crane it was $814 for 4 hours.


_With_ the operator? How long ago? Lot of regs on mobile cranes.



rarefish383 said:


> Was at the dead Ash Hole today.


I like a clean Ash Hole . . . thanks for your efforts!



LondonNeil said:


> Why crane that tree out? . . . Confused.


My photos don't tell the whole story. There were several houses, a few garages, a fence, lots of utility wires, . . . Oh, and the tree (very large silver maple with huge crown) was being removed because it had rot and was dropping large limbs, so climbing parts of it had risk. Just getting the final trunk sections out of the yard was a challenge. A crane was the right way to go (glad I did not have to pay for it though).

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

U&A said:


> The F&@K is this ....
> 
> 
> http://www.newsminer.com/news/local...cle_0d21694a-2ba2-11ea-a0a0-13596f7bf866.html
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



big brother getting his cut, what’d you think it was?? The government can’t ever tax the working man enough....


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> big brother getting his cut, what’d you think it was?? The government can’t ever tax the working man enough....



I get that part. But seriously.... next they are going to tax us with each toilet flush. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Had to wait a few minutes for a load of logs on the way to work yesterday morning. Boys were cleaning up some ash on the side of the road. Team of 3 and pulling wagon on steel wheels. Power company had marked them so I guess they decided to get them down on their own. We have Amish mills every mile around here. Sometimes 5 or 6 mills on one block of road.


----------



## Plowboy83

It kinda crazy the color difference between eucalyptus varieties 


Got this little rascal on the way home from work with the AR


----------



## cantoo

These 3 are a decent size and are all less than 10kms from me.


----------



## farmer steve

Dad working a big white oak blowdown yesterday. He'll cut most of it up with his MS 180. 
BTW He's 88.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> Had to wait a few minutes for a load of logs on the way to work yesterday morning. Boys were cleaning up some ash on the side of the road. Team of 3 and pulling wagon on steel wheels. Power company had marked them so I guess they decided to get them down on their own. We have Amish mills every mile around here. Sometimes 5 or 6 mills on one block of road.



When i was a kid we would go to the amish mills and get a heaping full pickup load of rough cut slab wood for $20-$25[emoji23]

If we took the trailer to it was $50

If i could get that deal today i would never split wood. That was in the early90’s in Ohio. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> When i was a kid we would go to the amish mills and get a heaping full pickup load of rough cut slab wood for $20-$25[emoji23]
> 
> If we took the trailer to it was $50
> 
> If i could get that deal today i would never split wood. That was in the early90’s in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Back in the 70’s-80’s we could get the tops from logging operations for $10-$15 a cord. It would be a good deal for a home owner, but they wouldn’t sell to home owners because of insurance, and they wanted to sell more than a cord here and there. We only tried it once or twice to keep the men going, but we lost money doing it. We were only getting $100 a cord then. Our top climbers were making about $20 an hour then.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Dad working a big white oak blowdown yesterday. He'll cut most of it up with his MS 180. View attachment 785016
> BTW He's 88.
> View attachment 785013
> View attachment 785015


Safer behind a chainsaw then behind the wheel?


----------



## steved

U&A said:


> When i was a kid we would go to the amish mills and get a heaping full pickup load of rough cut slab wood for $20-$25[emoji23]
> 
> If we took the trailer to it was $50
> 
> If i could get that deal today i would never split wood. That was in the early90’s in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Still get that from most mills, usually $25/bundle and a bundle is more than a pickup will haul.

My stove specifically states not to burn slabwood or that would be my route also.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> I get that part. But seriously.... next they are going to tax us with each toilet flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



There is a little neighborhood about 5 mi from here where all the houses had well trouble. So the Town stepped in and created a well for them. The average water bill per household (depends on usage) is about $3 - 4,000/year!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> There is a little neighborhood about 5 mi from here where all the houses had well trouble. So the Town stepped in and created a well for them. The average water bill per household (depends on usage) is about $3 - 4,000/year!


You can buy a lot of gallons of purified water for that. And greywater system for other stuff.

After our neighbor's house burned down we were reading where you should drink and cook with bottled water for a while to let all of the stuff clear through the aquifers....70 cents a gallon for purified water is pretty reasonable IMO.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> These 3 are a decent size and are all less than 10kms from me.


Can't like this one enough. Shoot em all.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I never drain any of my saws, and non ethanol fuel is N/A around here. I just make sure I mix it when it is still fresh … the 2 cycle oil has stabilizers, and I try to run each saw no longer than 3 months from the last time.


I go to Carmel often . My mom lives there I have access to non ethonal high test. If you got a couple of 5 gallon cans I could get some for ya.


MechanicMatt said:


> On my way to her house I text my pal about two blow downs on his land. He says as long as I’m done by noon. His GF will be over with her parents and doesn’t want the sound of the saw. Then I get to her place and my eyes pop outta my head. I had to text him back that I’ll get to his place Sunday. If it wasn’t such short notice I’d try and get Uncle Mike there to help me. My brother in-law (usually partner in firewood) is laid up right now. Freaking blood clot his his lung! Poor guy is only 42 and a tough guy and this took the wind out his sailView attachment 783234



Hope he is on the mend. Nice to see guys on here around me. I Live outside of Ellenville . On the Rondout reservoir.

My scrounging has stopped for the moment. Ground is just muddy for it. This was a couple of weeks ago. Not worried about it as I'm the only one the owner let's on the property. Around 40 archers being logged I get all the tops dead and collateral damaged trees


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the loads I brought home yesterday. Got the little trailer split and stacked. About 2 wheel barrow loads short of half a cord.


----------



## Philbert

30 years ago, we could get strapped bundles, the size of a mid-sized car, delivered in the city for about $60. Boom truck set them over our fence. Cut pieces to length with an electric chainsaw.

Have not looked for years. EAB restrictions may also have interfered with deliveries. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> 30 years ago, we could get strapped bundles, the size of a mid-sized car, delivered in the city for about $60. Boom truck set them over our fence. Cut pieces to length with an electric chainsaw.
> 
> Have not looked for years. EAB restrictions may also have interfered with deliveries.
> 
> Philbert


Here they have relaxed the restrictions. Years ago we had a form we would fill out as to where the wood was cut and where it was going. 50 mile radius restriction. I got stopped a couple of times by DEP . Now I just drive by them . EAB is pretty much statewide. Here is the next one I'll be felling. It's in my backyard been dying for 3 or 4 years this year only had a few branches with leaves and the bark is starting to peel 10'5" at the base


----------



## steved

SS396driver said:


> Here they have relaxed the restrictions. Years ago we had a form we would fill out as to where the wood was cut and where it was going. 50 mile radius restriction. I got stopped a couple of times by DEP . No I just drive by them . EAB is pretty much statewide. Here is the next one I'll be felling. It's in my backyard been dying for 3 or 4 years this year only had a few branches with leaves and the bark is starting to peel 10'5" at the baseView attachment 785065
> View attachment 785066


The EAB is statewide in PA and they are cutting all mature trees in the state forests to combat them. I have a triaxle load from the local state forest that was cut for that very reason.

Around here, the spotted lattern fly will be my limiting factor...but they have spread like wildfire and this warmer than usual winter will probably help that along.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> I go to Carmel often . My mom lives there I have access to non ethonal high test. If you got a couple of 5 gallon cans I could get some for ya.



Thanks for the offer, but I'm not having any problems with what I'm using.

Nice car, if you ever bring that down to Carmel I'd like to see it. An old friend of mine in Peekskill still has his 69 396 Chevelle, but the engine got tired and he replaced it with a 496! He also has a 69 Big Block Camaro and a 67 Big Block Vette (original 427 replaced with a 454).

Ellenville is nice, my Scout Master used to have a place up there, and we used to go camping up there (the whole Troop). The land is still in the Family name (lots of them now).

I have 50 acres (Mountain Top) overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir near Hancock. It is 2 mi in on a 4wd road and off the grid.


----------



## MustangMike

RF, I have the same splitter, Mine is labeled "Countyline" and is painted yellow, but still has the welded H on the end.

I love it, good speed and splits/cuts anything wood I place between the jaws!


----------



## Philbert

steved said:


> My stove specifically states not to burn slabwood or that would be my route also.


What kind of stove? Freestanding? Insert? OWB?

It's really easy for smaller stoves!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> And greywater system for other stuff.



There are zoning rules against that stuff! What - do you think we live in a free society???


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> What kind of stove? Freestanding? Insert? OWB?
> 
> It's really easy for smaller stoves!
> 
> Philbert


It's an RSF built-in, the concern is overfiring.

I've consider it for mixing with regular firewood, but haven't got much further.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, we're off in a couple of hours. There was a community meeting last night which painted a potentially disastrous picture. All the important emergency services people have sent their families away already. All quiet now at 4.45am but we're not hanging around for when the January dragon wakes up. We're heading to Melbourne to my parents house there (the house I grew up in) and providing the fires miss us, we'll come back up tomorrow when there should be at least some rain. Some people are going to die in these fires today but not us. I spent 7 hours after work yesterday doing a final clean up - most of that work I do each year before fire season starts but even so, I managed to fill the trailer with combustible stuff (admittedly from a wide area) that doesn't need to be in the fire path. 

In packing things up, it's funny how much stuff you decide you really don't need. We are taking both vehicles down but probably won't fill them both fully with stuff. I do have my 3 saws, and we have packed items that are smallish but expensive that we would have to replace and a few keepsakes. We probably have more stuff relating to the kids with their bits and pieces and comfort items. I did find my grandfather's account of his war service which was important. It is a copy of the original but my father now can't find the original so we'll have that at least. Hopefully the house will stihl be here when we get back.

My other grandfather's 1969 Holden Premier had a trip into town on a tow truck yesterday, safer down there than at our place. Work can then start on it to get it up and running again, been meaning to do that anyway.




Should know by later tonight how it all panned out.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, we're off in a couple of hours. There was a community meeting last night which painted a potentially disastrous picture. All the important emergency services people have sent their families away already. All quiet now at 4.45am but we're not hanging around for when the January dragon wakes up. We're heading to Melbourne to my parents house there (the house I grew up in) and providing the fires miss us, we'll come back up tomorrow when there should be at least some rain. Some people are going to die in these fires today but not us. I spent 7 hours after work yesterday doing a final clean up - most of that work I do each year before fire season starts but even so, I managed to fill the trailer with combustible stuff (admittedly from a wide area) that doesn't need to be in the fire path.
> 
> In packing things up, it's funny how much stuff you decide you really don't need. We are taking both vehicles down but probably won't fill them both fully with stuff. I do have my 3 saws, and we have packed items that are smallish but expensive that we would have to replace and a few keepsakes. We probably have more stuff relating to the kids with their bits and pieces and comfort items. I did find my grandfather's account of his war service which was important. It is a copy of the original but my father now can't find the original so we'll have that at least. Hopefully the house will stihl be here when we get back.
> 
> My other grandfather's 1969 Holden Premier had a trip into town on a tow truck yesterday, safer down there than at our place. Work can then start on it to get it up and running again, been meaning to do that anyway.
> 
> View attachment 785071
> 
> 
> Should know by later tonight how it all panned out.


Wishing you the best with everything. If we could send you some snow I would.


----------



## LondonNeil

Fingers crossed for you and your neighbours cowboy.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, we're off in a couple of hours. There was a community meeting last night which painted a potentially disastrous picture. All the important emergency services people have sent their families away already. All quiet now at 4.45am but we're not hanging around for when the January dragon wakes up. We're heading to Melbourne to my parents house there (the house I grew up in) and providing the fires miss us, we'll come back up tomorrow when there should be at least some rain. Some people are going to die in these fires today but not us. I spent 7 hours after work yesterday doing a final clean up - most of that work I do each year before fire season starts but even so, I managed to fill the trailer with combustible stuff (admittedly from a wide area) that doesn't need to be in the fire path.
> 
> In packing things up, it's funny how much stuff you decide you really don't need. We are taking both vehicles down but probably won't fill them both fully with stuff. I do have my 3 saws, and we have packed items that are smallish but expensive that we would have to replace and a few keepsakes. We probably have more stuff relating to the kids with their bits and pieces and comfort items. I did find my grandfather's account of his war service which was important. It is a copy of the original but my father now can't find the original so we'll have that at least. Hopefully the house will stihl be here when we get back.
> 
> My other grandfather's 1969 Holden Premier had a trip into town on a tow truck yesterday, safer down there than at our place. Work can then start on it to get it up and running again, been meaning to do that anyway.
> 
> View attachment 785071
> 
> 
> Should know by later tonight how it all panned out.


Be safe as you can Cowboy. Prayers for you and the family and everyone else down under.


----------



## MustangMike

Best Wishes for all to go well Cowboy!


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, we're off in a couple of hours.


Wishing you the best.

Not to make light of your situation, but ironic how a guy we know best for finding trees to burn, is now facing this hazard. Have authorities given any advice about clearing vegetation from around homes, or is this just so overwhelming that it would not make a difference?

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Wishing you the best.
> 
> Not to make light of your situation, but ironic how a guy we know best for finding trees to burn, is now facing this hazard. Have authorities given any advice about clearing vegetation from around homes, or is this just so overwhelming that it would not make a difference?
> 
> Philbert



Thanks everyone. 

Yes, there is advice available for vegetation clearing, within environmental limits. I've ignored those limits when it comes to the more combustible native trees in the direction of greatest danger of fire. If we get a firestorm then it probably won't make much difference but otherwise our place is as well prepared as I can reasonably make it.


----------



## JustJeff

Praying for the safety of your community Cowboy. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Stay safe and God bless Cowboy!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm not having any problems with what I'm using.
> 
> Nice car, if you ever bring that down to Carmel I'd like to see it. An old friend of mine in Peekskill still has his 69 396 Chevelle, but the engine got tired and he replaced it with a 496! He also has a 69 Big Block Camaro and a 67 Big Block Vette (original 427 replaced with a 454).
> 
> Ellenville is nice, my Scout Master used to have a place up there, and we used to go camping up there (the whole Troop). The land is still in the Family name (lots of them now).
> 
> I have 50 acres (Mountain Top) overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir near Hancock. It is 2 mi in on a 4wd road and off the grid.





I have the original engine, trans and rear set aside in my garage. Replaced the motor with a Mark Jones 496 570 hp , auto gear super case m22 and a ford nine inch rear . I've owned the car since 1984.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, there is advice available for vegetation clearing, within environmental limits. I've ignored those limits when it comes to the more combustible native trees in the direction of greatest danger of fire. If we get a firestorm then it probably won't make much difference but otherwise our place is as well prepared as I can reasonably make it.


Prayers sent.


----------



## SS396driver

Be safe cowboy


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> 30 years ago, we could get strapped bundles, the size of a mid-sized car, delivered in the city for about $60. Boom truck set them over our fence. Cut pieces to length with an electric chainsaw.
> 
> Have not looked for years. EAB restrictions may also have interfered with deliveries.
> 
> Philbert


One of the mills on the way to my place in WV still do that. It looks like they are true, full size cords. I would be real hard put to get one on my one cord trailer.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm not having any problems with what I'm using.
> 
> Nice car, if you ever bring that down to Carmel I'd like to see it. An old friend of mine in Peekskill still has his 69 396 Chevelle, but the engine got tired and he replaced it with a 496! He also has a 69 Big Block Camaro and a 67 Big Block Vette (original 427 replaced with a 454).
> 
> Ellenville is nice, my Scout Master used to have a place up there, and we used to go camping up there (the whole Troop). The land is still in the Family name (lots of them now).
> 
> I have 50 acres (Mountain Top) overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir near Hancock. It is 2 mi in on a 4wd road and off the grid.


Fiquered a better picture is in order


----------



## David Gruber

Scrounged about 1.5 cords of ash today. In the rain and mud. Picture is just a small portion of what I picked up. Don't want to run power equipment in the rain so it will be a few days before I can split it


----------



## U&A

Figured you guys would want to see my red headed step child lose her virginity in some of my hardwood[emoji1787]. Thanks Chipper1 for letting me adopt your untouched redhead.

Man thats messed up.[emoji51]

Set to 13,000 out of the wood right now. Will turn it up a tad after a few more heat cycles. For what it is I think It did pretty darn good in hardwood (red oak i think) I’m pretty excited to see how it does after the 2172 conversion. Then it will go to Kevin to get her holes blowed out a bit....[emoji1787]. 

New 24”bar and new chain as well


(And she is already warmed up before the video) 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

When you pull out a saw that you haven’t used in a while:




I haven’t used this saw since August of 18’. Will fire it up next time I need wood. For those that haven’t seen this one, I did a Swiss cheese job on the muffler and retune. It cuts much faster than stock.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellas, we're off in a couple of hours.


Wise choice. Hope tomorrow you find everything as you left it and the trip was just a good visit with the folks.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> When you pull out a saw that you haven’t used in a while:
> View attachment 785190
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t used this saw since August of 18’. Will fire it up next time I need wood. For those that haven’t seen this one, I did a Swiss cheese job on the muffler and retune. It cuts much faster than stock.
> View attachment 785192



And as soon as you start cutting you say “why did i put you away, your fun!”

[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> And as soon as you start cutting you say “why did i put you away, your fun!”
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You can hear that saw from a long way away. It’s not obnoxiously loud to operate though and isn’t crackly at all.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> You can hear that saw from a long way away. It’s not obnoxiously loud to operate though and isn’t crackly at all.



I LOVE loud saws......and trucks....... .guns......

I just like having fun[emoji23]
And loud things are fun to me[emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

svk said:


> Can't like this one enough. Shoot em all.



Took me a minute to figure this one out SVK. I assume you meant to comment on the picture of the coyote that Plowboy posted and not mine of the Amish sawmills. I thought that yeah I'm not really a fan of some Amish but I don't think I would shoot them all.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> Here they have relaxed the restrictions. Years ago we had a form we would fill out as to where the wood was cut and where it was going. 50 mile radius restriction. I got stopped a couple of times by DEP . Now I just drive by them . EAB is pretty much statewide. Here is the next one I'll be felling. It's in my backyard been dying for 3 or 4 years this year only had a few branches with leaves and the bark is starting to peel 10'5" at the baseView attachment 785065
> View attachment 785066



I’m right around the corner, Bloomingburg. The ash I’ve been cleaning up is in Wurtsboro. It originally looked like your project. I know we’ve talked before. My good pal lives on Porter Rd right by the reservoir.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My family will be praying for you Cowboy!! Keep us in the loop and let us know when you are in the clear


----------



## MustangMike

SS396, it looks real nice, what year is it? Sounds like you and my friend did real similar stuff (except he drove the 396 till it was real tired)!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> SS396, it looks real nice, what year is it? Sounds like you and my friend did real similar stuff (except he drove the 396 till it was real tired)!


1966. And mine was tired and had a rod knock.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Took me a minute to figure this one out SVK. I assume you meant to comment on the picture of the coyote that Plowboy posted and not mine of the Amish sawmills. I thought that yeah I'm not really a fan of some Amish but I don't think I would shoot them all.


Yes, did I quote the wrong one?


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> Figured you guys would want to see my red headed step child lose her virginity in some of my hardwood[emoji1787]. Thanks Chipper1 for letting me adopt your untouched redhead.
> 
> Man thats messed up.[emoji51]
> 
> Set to 13,000 out of the wood right now. Will turn it up a tad after a few more heat cycles. For what it is I think It did pretty darn good in hardwood (red oak i think) I’m pretty excited to see how it does after the 2172 conversion. Then it will go to Kevin to get her holes blowed out a bit....[emoji1787].
> 
> New 24”bar and new chain as well
> 
> 
> (And she is already warmed up before the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I had the husky version. Great saw as it is. Enjoy!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> I get that part. But seriously.... next they are going to tax us with each toilet flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


They already do here


----------



## hamish

Strange season here for sure. The crackheads that said it was gonna be the coldest blah blah snowmeggedon, with monkeys out yer butt failed yet again.
Ice crossings are too dangerous, gonna be a rough firewood season.
No bugs, beers cold, all is good........mud is deep as heck.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> 1966. And mine was tired and had a rod knock.



Nice, I thought it was a 66 or 67! Another friend of mine had 2 Chevelle's back in the day. The 66 was a full out race car with a built 350 that he shifted at 8,800 RPM's and turned an 11:23, not bad for a small block with no power adders (well, it did have 2 4s on a Tunnel Ram).

The 69 was his street car and had a 302 Z-28 engine in it, 456 gears, ladder bars, and MT tires. He beat a lot of big block street cars with that setup, including a 1965 396 Vette.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day boys, down in Melbourne now, the cool change has come through here and it's 20ºC here now. Back home it is 42ºC (or 108ºF) and the fun is just getting started. We're optimistic that our house will stihl be there when we wake in the morning. The next 4 hours are key.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> I LOVE loud saws......and trucks....... .guns......
> 
> I just like having fun[emoji23]
> And loud things are fun to me[emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


But its more fun sometimes to make them quiet.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hope it all works out for you and your community Cowboy.
Here at my house currently 47c outside, in the western suburbs away from the coast it’s currently 48.6C, just under 120F (there saying on the news currently the hottest place on the planet). Relative humidity 8%, when the wind comes up there is zero chance of fighting or stopping the fires.


----------



## David Gruber

Jeffkrib said:


> Hope it all works out for you and your community Cowboy.
> Here at my house currently 47c outside, in the western suburbs away from the coast it’s currently 48.6C, just under 120F (there saying on the news currently the hottest place on the planet). Relative humidity 8%, when the wind comes up there is zero chance of fighting or stopping the fires.


The humidity there was the 1st thing I thought of when I saw the reports of fires. Being from one of the more humid parts of the US one of the things that struck me was how dry most of Australia is. 25 yrs ago I spent 5 wks touring Australia and the only time it rained is when I was in Port MacQuarie. Where it downpoured for 2 days.


----------



## svk

Wow our forecast continues to be warm and wet. I’m gone Tuesday through Thursday so hopefully we don’t get too much snow.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Wow our forecast continues to be warm and wet. I’m gone Tuesday through Thursday so hopefully we don’t get too much snow.
> 
> View attachment 785365


I'll take some of your "warm" for a week to get rid of the mud.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I'll take some of your "warm" for a week to get rid of the mud.


You know it’s funny because winter arrived early but because we got a lot of snow early, nothing is frozen yet. I plowed a previously unplowed section of the driveway yesterday and the ground was soft! Even runoff in the woods still has standing water. 

We often have 14-16” of ice by now. We are lucky to have 8”. Fools driving their trucks continue to break through.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> And as soon as you start cutting you say “why did i put you away, your fun!”
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Actually, every time I have fun with a saw and put it away, I say, "why did I put that saw away, now I can't find it".

Our house was built in 87 and all of the tape on the drywall in the garage is starting to fall off. My wife has been moving redoing it higher and higher on the to do list. I said I was going to just screw plywood over the old drywall and I wouldn't have to tape it. I figured if I wanted to hang something light on it I wouldn't have to worry about finding a stud. While I'm at it I'm going to put up 18" steel brackets and 2" thick live edge Oak shelves all the way around. I'll have a Homelite wall, Mac wall, Poulan wall, and on one side of the garage door a David Bradly wall, and on the other side a Lombard wall. I guess the Stihls will still have to go under the Barracuda on the floor?


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Took me a minute to figure this one out SVK. I assume you meant to comment on the picture of the coyote that Plowboy posted and not mine of the Amish sawmills. I thought that yeah I'm not really a fan of some Amish but I don't think I would shoot them all.


I had that same thought. I didn't think Steve had a violent streak in him?


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> But its more fun sometimes to make them quiet.


Then how do you wake up the neighbors?


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> Then how do you wake up the neighbors?


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Actually, every time I have fun with a saw and put it away, I say, "why did I put that was away, now I can't find it".
> 
> Our house was built in 87 and all of the tape on the drywall in the garage is starting to fall off. My wife has been moving redoing it higher and higher on the to do list. I said I was going to just screw plywood over the old drywall and I wouldn't have to tape it. I figured if I wanted to hang something light on it I wouldn't have to worry about finding a stud. While I'm at it I'm going to put up 18" steel brackets and 2" thick live edge Oak shelves all the way around. I'll have a Homelite wall, Mac wall, Poulan wall, and on one side of the garage door a David Bradly wall, and on the other side a Lombard wall. I guess the Stihls will still have to go under the Barracuda on the floor?


If its an attached garage plywood isn't a good idea. Here it needs to be 5/8 firecode sheet rock. Slows down a fire spreading into the house. Plywood would be adding kindling to it.


----------



## MustangMike

Are you trying to emulate the Michigan Madman!!!


----------



## svk

In the late 50’s my grandfather and great uncle logged our family land with a Homelite. That saw is lost to time but today I picked up a 7-19 that was a likely model for them to have used. 

When we start logging the property again I’ll drop the first tree with this saw.


----------



## hamish

Wood everyday


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> If its an attached garage plywood isn't a good idea. Here it needs to be 5/8 firecode sheet rock. Slows down a fire spreading into the house. Plywood would be adding kindling to it.


Yep, I called my BIL, he's a biulding contractor, and he said the same thing. I was going to put the plywood over the existing sheet rock and thought I'd be OK, but he said he didn't think that wood float. After I got to cleaning up, it's not as bad as I thought. My other BIL is an electrician and he has a dry wall buddy that he said would probably retape and mud the ceiling for $100 and a six pack. The guys nick name is six pack. I just hate painting, but a couple gallons of paint will be a lot cheaper than all the plywood.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> In the late 50’s my grandfather and great uncle logged our family land with a Homelite. That saw is lost to time but today I picked up a 7-19 that was a likely model for them to have used.
> 
> When we start logging the property again I’ll drop the first tree with this saw.
> 
> View attachment 785460


That looks a lot like my old 7-29, made 56-57. I sent it to a good home in Australia, but, sometimes I wish I had kept it. If I ever find another I won't let it get away.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, I called my BIL, he's a biulding contractor, and he said the same thing. I was going to put the plywood over the existing sheet rock and thought I'd be OK . . .


Plywood would be an expense, but I don't think it would violate fire code (or good practice). The sheet rock would still be between your garage and adjacent spaces. My understanding is that an underlayment of sheet rock (dry wall, gypsum board, etc.) is required when installing wood paneling in a residence. The wood should not contribute to fire spread if flush against the sheet rock, but _possibly_ (?) could if furred out a few inches, allowing air behind it.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I got about half of one wall pulled out into the middle of the garage and cleanded out all of the leaves and spider webs. My wife got me 2 wood cabinets with five slots on the bottom, a drawer in the middle, and a shelf on top for chargers, I got one hung and slid some DeWalts in the slots, the other one is going in the shop downstairs. Then I got four heavy shelf brackets up, I need two more. I was just getting ready to go get one of my 7 1/2' by 2 1/2" live edge slabs for the shelf, and it started raining again. I have to rip one edge off square to go against the wall then run it through the 32" sander, and I wanted to do that out in the yard. I think I'm going to put a thick layer of poly on it to make it easier to dust. I plan on this shelf being the Echo shelf, so I started looking for Echos. I found my CS305, the plastic piece that holds the top handle on cracked, so I need to replace it. Then I found a 500VL, it's been on the shelf for about two years and started right up. For a 50CC saw that bugger revs up. I might take it to the Ash Hole the next time I go. I have a 650EVL that looks brand new, I think someone straight gassed the very first tank, and a 750EVL with a bad ignition. That's all for today.


----------



## rarefish383

New cabinet.


----------



## MustangMike

I was the first in my family to have/use a chainsaw, and did not get one till I was almost 30.

Before that, my Uncle and I used to make several trips up to the hunting cabin (his, and a friend of his also had one) and we would cut and split all the wood by hand, dragging small dead logs + branches out by hand. If you could find something 4-6" in diameter and cut it about 15' long, that was great stuff! We had bow saws, a saw horse, and a maul and got it all done for years!

Both cabins had one stove for heat (nothing air tight or fancy, you got up in the middle of the night to feed it) and another antique cooking stove that required much smaller wood.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Plywood would be an expense, but I don't think it would violate fire code (or good practice). The sheet rock would still be between your garage and adjacent spaces. My understanding is that an underlayment of sheet rock (dry wall, gypsum board, etc.) is required when installing wood paneling in a residence. The wood should not contribute to fire spread if flush against the sheet rock, but _possibly_ (?) could if furred out a few inches, allowing air behind it.
> 
> Philbert


Wasn't going to use any furring, just long deck screws. Besides hating to tape and mud drywall, my thought process was, the wood would hold small hooks and stuff without hitting a stud. I hung my ax rack on drywall and it started to pull out, so I found studs behind the rack that covered the holes in the drywall and rehung it.


----------



## panolo

1/4/2020 3:58:17 PM CST Demand High On On On On 179.9°F* 1654°F* 1h 37m

Think this is the all time hottest temp I have seen in the reaction chamber of my OWB. Loaded it with sugar maple and 1 stick of birch this AM. Sugar maple burns way hotter than oak in my OWB.


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like like the scroungers prayers and kind thoughts worked, we're ok back home by the look of it. The wind change came a bit earlier than forecast and we didn't get the dry thunderstorms that were expected to cause a problem. Raining in Melbourne now and the rain should arrive back home soon. The main highway between here and home was cut by fire a couple of hours after we drove down but the northbound lanes are now open so no problems getting home. Only a couple of months worth of this shyte left now


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like like the scroungers prayers and kind thoughts worked, we're ok back home by the look of it. The wind change came a bit earlier than forecast and we didn't get the dry thunderstorms that were expected to cause a problem. Raining in Melbourne now and the rain should arrive back home soon. The main highway between here and home was cut by fire a couple of hours after we drove down but the northbound lanes are now open so no problems getting home. Only a couple of months worth of this shyte left now


Great to hear. Hope things settle down Cowboy.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> we're ok back home by the look of it


Congratulations?!?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like like the scroungers prayers and kind thoughts worked, we're ok back home by the look of it. The wind change came a bit earlier than forecast and we didn't get the dry thunderstorms that were expected to cause a problem. Raining in Melbourne now and the rain should arrive back home soon. The main highway between here and home was cut by fire a couple of hours after we drove down but the northbound lanes are now open so no problems getting home. Only a couple of months worth of this shyte left now



happy to hear your house made it through the night!


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like like the scroungers prayers and kind thoughts worked, we're ok back home by the look of it. The wind change came a bit earlier than forecast and we didn't get the dry thunderstorms that were expected to cause a problem. Raining in Melbourne now and the rain should arrive back home soon. The main highway between here and home was cut by fire a couple of hours after we drove down but the northbound lanes are now open so no problems getting home. Only a couple of months worth of this shyte left now



Good to hear man! 

I have a friend that lives in California and his area is the one that is always threatened by fires basically every year. He’s about ready to move


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Congratulations?!?


----------



## Smacktooth

Happy New Year everyone. Feeling for all the people, plants and animals in danger in Australia right now. I wish we could give them some of this rain that's been pouring down here!
Went out to my folks place yesterday to beat back the rampant wisteria that's trying to pull down all their trees, and scrounge a standing dead maple for me firebox. It was almost raining the whole time, and then it really started right as I was loading up the Prius V. This wisteria they have out there is pretty insane, the pics don't really do it justice.


Gotta watch the tree not the saw! Gah!


----------



## SS396driver

Good news cowboy


----------



## cantoo

Smacktooth, watch them dead ones for widow makers snapping off above your head. I always have a long stick handy and give them a good hard push before I start cutting to see how rotten they are. Then I use the stick to get far enough away to push them over.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> In the late 50’s my grandfather and great uncle logged our family land with a Homelite. That saw is lost to time but today I picked up a 7-19 that was a likely model for them to have used.
> 
> When we start logging the property again I’ll drop the first tree with this saw.
> 
> View attachment 785460


That looks a lot like my old 7-29, made 56-57. I sent it to a good home in Australia, but, sometimes I wish I had kept it. If I ever find another I won't let it get away.


----------



## Smacktooth

cantoo said:


> Smacktooth, watch them dead ones for widow makers snapping off above your head. I always have a long stick handy and give them a good hard push before I start cutting to see how rotten they are. Then I use the stick to get far enough away to push them over.


Good call cantoo, I'll definitely employ the long stick next time. The tree in the first vid was pretty solid at the base but definitely could have had some thing break off at the top. Which is why I decided to avoid banging around with wedges and just dropped it the way it wanted to go. The 2nd one was not very tall and had no branches left but I can see how it would be safer to push it over with the stick.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Spent the morning getting the old splitter running. Had to go into the carb a few times...
Ended up stealing the needle valve outta a old snowblower carb to remedy the leaking bowl. Then ran a tank through the old girl. I’ll take a picture in the morning. Good to have the old machine running again!


----------



## dancan

Great news there Cowboy !


----------



## MechanicMatt

Shared this one a few months ago on Facebook. The movie Alamo is on right now 
Enjoy the clip my fellow free men!


----------



## Plowboy83

Amen to that Matt


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Are you trying to emulate the Michigan Madman!!!


Thats not actually my bike but I did take the pic. Heres my beater


----------



## MechanicMatt

Woodchip, do you also own a Makita-dolmar??


----------



## MustangMike

My wife used to have a Suzuki V twin that was a sweet ride. I had an 82 1,000 Kawi and it was rude and crude. I don't miss them though, and if I were to get a bike now it would be for the woods. However, as long as I'm still strong enough to pedal, that is what mine will have. (Have both a road bike and Mtn bike, so I'm set).

My wife won't ride on the road any more, and I can't blame her (even though I love to do it). Too many people texting, talking and otherwise distracted.

Her car has been hit twice this year by people who were not paying attention. If you are on 2 wheels (motor or not) that does not end well for ya.


----------



## MustangMike

The other day when I taught my Grandsons reloading, I ended up digging through the boxes on the shelf on my reloading bench, and ended up discovering some supplies that had been lost in time, including three different powders I though I was almost out of, and bullets for the 270 (that my brother now uses) that are NLA and I did not think I had.

The bullet is the old Nosler Solid Base, before they started using ballistic tips. They were a little harder than the ballistic tip bullets that replaced them. There were 47 of them left in the box, so I can do some testing at the range and still load two boxes. I'm going to try them with a different powder, and compare them to the 270 MRX bullets (they have also been discontinued, but I stocked up a bit while they were still available). Trouble is, those MRX bullets were expensive as sin, and are only 20 in a box, and I want to save most of them for my 270 WSM.

I have 4 full boxes of MRX, and an opened box that had 4 bullets left. So my plan is to load a few of both bullets with some Reloader 22 powder and see how they shoot. If they both shoot well, I'll load a box of each. If neither of them shoot well, (or to the same point of impact) I'll just go back to my old load of the Nosler with IRM 4350.

Too cold to be building saws or wood furniture (I like to do both of those outside), so I'll play with the reloading a bit before my busy Tax Season begins.

I also had 3 Grandkids over today, we loaded some more 223 and played some cards.

I've always got something going on!


----------



## MustangMike

I almost forgot, I also discovered 2 brand new boxes of unprimed Winchester 270 brass … that will help!


----------



## LondonNeil

Glad to hear it's ok for you for now cowboy. I take it that the weather driving these fires is pretty unusual, climate change?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I almost forgot, I also discovered 2 brand new boxes of unprimed Winchester 270 brass … that will help!


Is once fired brass any good Mike? I have boxes of Remington 270 collecting dust.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MechanicMatt said:


> Woodchip, do you also own a Makita-dolmar??


I do not. All Swede's


----------



## Jeffkrib

This guy helped out today by driving a water tanker.


----------



## woodchip rookie

farmer steve said:


> Is once fired brass any good Mike? I have boxes of Remington 270 collecting dust.


Once? You can load like 10 times. Especially if you anneal the brass.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> The other day when I taught my Grandsons reloading, I ended up digging through the boxes on the shelf on my reloading bench, and ended up discovering some supplies that had been lost in time, including three different powders I though I was almost out of, and bullets for the 270 (that my brother now uses) that are NLA and I did not think I had.
> 
> The bullet is the old Nosler Solid Base, before they started using ballistic tips. They were a little harder than the ballistic tip bullets that replaced them. There were 47 of them left in the box, so I can do some testing at the range and still load two boxes. I'm going to try them with a different powder, and compare them to the 270 MRX bullets (they have also been discontinued, but I stocked up a bit while they were still available). Trouble is, those MRX bullets were expensive as sin, and are only 20 in a box, and I want to save most of them for my 270 WSM.
> 
> I have 4 full boxes of MRX, and an opened box that had 4 bullets left. So my plan is to load a few of both bullets with some Reloader 22 powder and see how they shoot. If they both shoot well, I'll load a box of each. If neither of them shoot well, (or to the same point of impact) I'll just go back to my old load of the Nosler with IRM 4350.
> 
> Too cold to be building saws or wood furniture (I like to do both of those outside), so I'll play with the reloading a bit before my busy Tax Season begins.
> 
> I also had 3 Grandkids over today, we loaded some more 223 and played some cards.
> 
> I've always got something going on!


You run 4350 in 270?


----------



## U&A

Jeffkrib said:


> This guy helped out today by driving a water tanker.
> View attachment 785695



Your breaking my heart right now man.[emoji17] 

Poor little guy


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> if I were to get a bike now it would be for the woods.


I have that too


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> I have that too



How you like it? Do ok in the deeper mud?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Glad to hear it's ok for you for now cowboy. I take it that the weather driving these fires is pretty unusual, climate change?



I wouldn't say it is particularly unusual, we have a pretty wide range of what can be regarded as 'normal' in these parts. One aspect is that we haven't had much in the way of rain for a month in SE Aust. We have also had a number of dry thunderstorms that started fires. Without 20-30mm of rain to put them out, they have just been ticking over - not going anywhere but not going out either. The fires that nearly took out my parents' town actually started a month ago but were in an area that was inaccessible. So it sat and did nothing for some time. We actually drove past them when we went down there fishing several weeks ago. But get the right conditions (or wrong conditions, if you like) and they can break containment lines and move 100km in a day, and if you're in the way...

But there are plenty of years when we have no rain for a month. There are also plenty of years that we get dry thunderstorms that start fires (I'd say almost every year). Every year, we will get days of 40°C with strong winds ahead of an approaching cold front. Most years you don't get all three in combination. Occasionally, you do. It happened in 2009 and in 1983 and this year in my state and this year and 1993/4 in New South Wales. 

The biggest issue we have control over is forest management. Eucalypts produce a large quantity of leaves and bark material constantly and in this part of the country, Green influence has to a large extent prevented fuel reduction burning to a minimum. A bit like speed in a vehicle where velocity increases braking distance by a multiple, double the fuel load on the ground multiplies the heat production in a fire by a factor of 4. Now, 4MW/metre of firefront is the maximum that can be fought by firemen on the ground and these fires have been producing around 30MW/m. Black Saturday fires in 2009 were producing up to 70MW/m, because the dumb local councils allowed roads and tracks to be overgrown and allowed no cool burns for many years. If you got sprung picking up wood for a campfire from the side of the road, you got prosecuted! When more than a hundred people got roasted in Kinglake, you should have seen the arse-covering that went on amongst the local government. They got away with it of course . 

Every Royal Commission investigation into bushfires in SE Australia since 1939 has come out with the same recommendations regarding planned burns to reduce fuel load and every single time, after a few years, the recommendations are quietly shelved. Then the fuel builds up again and bad things happen. In this country, bushfires are a question of when, not if. Risk management is critical but unfortunately, it is only politically popular for three months after a bushfire disaster. After that, it gets ignored. Until next time. Oh, and the time after that. And also the time after that. So properties get destroyed, animals die and people die because it is politically inconvenient to reduce the risk in any practical manner. 

Naturally, the people that make the decisions are not the people that are affected by the outcomes.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> This guy helped out today by driving a water tanker.
> View attachment 785695



"I said turn LEFT you dummy"! 

It's funny how animals of all sorts will accept human company in life threatening times. Koalas are cute though. Just have to watch out for their not-so-friendly drop-cousins .


----------



## Jeffkrib

All the state ex fire commissioners have been warning the federal government to invest in more equipment, as the scientist have been warning due to climate change Fire seasons will get worse. We are currently in a savage drought which do happen here in Aus. I for one think there is truth in what the scientists are saying. Just look at any country and see how much land has been cleared of forest in the last 200 years it has to have an effect on the worlds climate.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> How you like it? Do ok in the deeper mud?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


If you let the tires down to like 5psi its pretty good. 18psi is road pressure. If you get on wet grass at that pressure its pretty slippery.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks cowboy, I was wondering if it was weather or some other change like you outlined. I very thorough response!


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> "I said turn LEFT you dummy"!
> 
> It's funny how animals of all sorts will accept human company in life threatening times. Koalas are cute though. Just have to watch out for their not-so-friendly drop-cousins .


Sadly I have read they, koalas, are functionally extinct due to loss of their food source. No longer enough eucalyptus to support a viable population


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took my dogs on a walk this morning, hit the corner of the yard where the wood is being processed. After church I’ll be running the splitter again


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Is once fired brass any good Mike? I have boxes of Remington 270 collecting dust.


Yup that’s as good as gold. “Regular” rifle cartridges can be loaded 5-10 times or more as long as you aren’t using max loads. 

I sold my 7mm-08 several years ago but I think that brass was at 6 or 7 firings and I still had 17 of the cartridges left. They usually crack at the neck eventually.


----------



## U&A

Jeffkrib said:


> This guy helped out today by driving a water tanker.
> View attachment 785695



I cant stop looking at this dang picture. My heart is hurting for you guys in Australia. And this little guy they say is now on the verge of extinction because of the fires? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

FS, I'll be glad to take that brass off of your hands next time I see you. I will put it to good use. I found 2 boxes of 270 that have 6 + 7 reloads on them respectively, and discovered a neck crack, so I will be replacing them with the new brass.

WR, Nice dirt bike, wish I had one of them!

WR, yes I use IMR 4350 in the 270 quite a bit. Generally, 55 gr to push a 130 gr slug. Works well. (that load was with the NLA Win 120 primer).

There is hardly a cartridge around that I can't find a good load for with just one of two powders: IMR 4350 and IMR 4064. (I load 223, 220 Swift, 270 Win, 270 WSM, 30-30, 30-06, 300 Win Mag and 348 Winchester).

That said, I prefer H-335 for the 223 and Reloader 22 meters + dribbles extremely well, and is very well suited for the 270, 270 WSM, and 300 Win Mag.

I used to load the 300 Win Mag with 70 gr of IMR 4350 and a Win 120 primer (NLA) and could stuff either a 180 or 165 gr bullet in front of it and get consistent 5 shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds.

I also often choose the IMR powders for hunting because they are supposed to be less temperature sensitive than the Reloader powders. In reality, you likely will not notice the difference.


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> I cant stop looking at this dang picture. My heart is hurting for you guys in Australia. And this little they say is now on the verge of extinction because of the fires?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



They keep running these tear jerker shows trying to convince us that Polar Bears are going extinct due to climate change … the truth of the matter is there are more of them now then there ever were!

The world was warmer during the Roman Empire, and yet Polar Bears did not go extinct! (I guess they drove their chariots too much!!!)

We should do everything reasonable to be as clean as possible, and more people mean wiping out more natural habitat, etc. It is part of the reason I own 50 acres and keep it wooded, my small part.

That said, these draconian measures being proposed by some will not make any difference at all, and are all about making us feel guilty and gaining political control.

When one of these Hollywood types flies around the Country on a private jet and says I should not be allowed to drive my Mustang, I want to smack them in their face! I can not stomach a hypocrite!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> They keep running these tear jerker shows trying to convince us that Polar Bears are going extinct due to climate change … the truth of the matter is there are more of them now then there ever were!
> 
> The world was warmer during the Roman Empire, and yet Polar Bears did not go extinct! (I guess they drove their chariots too much!!!)
> 
> We should do everything reasonable to be as clean as possible, and more people mean wiping out more natural habitat, etc. It is part of the reason I own 50 acres and keep it wooded, my small part.
> 
> That said, these draconian measures being proposed by some will not make any difference at all, and are all about making us feel guilty and gaining political control.
> 
> When one of these Hollywood types flies around the Country on a private jet and says I should not be allowed to drive my Mustang, I want to smack them in their face! I can not stomach a hypocrite!



That is my plan with my 20 acres. Keep it all woods and swamp. Not very valuable to developers because of all the swamp anyways. But that swamp support soooo much life it’s unreal. And the good part is 99% of the swap is on my property. It basically fills up the back third of my property. 

The property is in our trust to never be developed on.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Is once fired brass any good Mike? I have boxes of Remington 270 collecting dust.


Dang Steve, the only way I can shoot my 22 HiPower is take used 30-30 brass, run it through a 25-35 die, then run it through a 22HP, and then try and find 70gr .228 bullets. The modern .224 bullets wont work, and most of them are too long. The old HiPower had a slow 1:12 twist, so it needs short for bore size bullets. But, it does work.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> FS, I'll be glad to take that brass off of your hands next time I see you. I will put it to good use. I found 2 boxes of 270 that have 6 + 7 reloads on them respectively, and discovered a neck crack, so I will be replacing them with the new brass.
> 
> WR, Nice dirt bike, wish I had one of them!
> 
> WR, yes I use IMR 4350 in the 270 quite a bit. Generally, 55 gr to push a 130 gr slug. Works well. (that load was with the NLA Win 120 primer).
> 
> There is hardly a cartridge around that I can't find a good load for with just one of two powders: IMR 4350 and IMR 4064. (I load 223, 220 Swift, 270 Win, 270 WSM, 30-30, 30-06, 300 Win Mag and 348 Winchester).
> 
> That said, I prefer H-335 for the 223 and Reloader 22 meters + dribbles extremely well, and is very well suited for the 270, 270 WSM, and 300 Win Mag.
> 
> I used to load the 300 Win Mag with 70 gr of IMR 4350 and a Win 120 primer (NLA) and could stuff either a 180 or 165 gr bullet in front of it and get consistent 5 shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds.
> 
> I also often choose the IMR powders for hunting because they are supposed to be less temperature sensitive than the Reloader powders. In reality, you likely will not notice the difference.


Mike, if it happens again I'll let you know. Last year one of the guys on the Savage forum let us know that Walmart had an unadvertised sale going on Federal ammo. It was for 30-30 150gr, 243, 270, and 30-06 only. It was $9.96 a box, with a ten box limit. Federal had a $5 a box rebate going at the same time. I had just bought a 1912 Savage Saddle Ring Carbine in 30-30, so I ran into the first Walmart I passed. I asked the clerk and he said, nope, no sale going. Asked him to scan a box, and he hit the 170's and showed $15. I asked him to scan the 150's and he started getting snotty, until he hit them. He laughed and said, $9.96 a box. They only had 4 boxes so when I got home I hit out Walmart. Same thing, the clerks knew nothing about it. They had 6 boxes which gave me my 10. A month or two later I got my $50 rebate card. Net price was $4.96 a box. I don't even shoot the 30-30, as I go through a box, I'll probably reform them to 22 HP.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> This guy helped out today by driving a water tanker.
> View attachment 785695


He's so cute he looks like a Steiff stuffed toy.


----------



## farmer steve

@rarefish383. I have 30-30 brass if you want some. 
@MustangMike. The 270 brass are yours.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> FS, I'll be glad to take that brass off of your hands next time I see you. I will put it to good use. I found 2 boxes of 270 that have 6 + 7 reloads on them respectively, and discovered a neck crack, so I will be replacing them with the new brass.
> 
> WR, Nice dirt bike, wish I had one of them!
> 
> WR, yes I use IMR 4350 in the 270 quite a bit. Generally, 55 gr to push a 130 gr slug. Works well. (that load was with the NLA Win 120 primer).
> 
> There is hardly a cartridge around that I can't find a good load for with just one of two powders: IMR 4350 and IMR 4064. (I load 223, 220 Swift, 270 Win, 270 WSM, 30-30, 30-06, 300 Win Mag and 348 Winchester).
> 
> That said, I prefer H-335 for the 223 and Reloader 22 meters + dribbles extremely well, and is very well suited for the 270, 270 WSM, and 300 Win Mag.
> 
> I used to load the 300 Win Mag with 70 gr of IMR 4350 and a Win 120 primer (NLA) and could stuff either a 180 or 165 gr bullet in front of it and get consistent 5 shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds.
> 
> I also often choose the IMR powders for hunting because they are supposed to be less temperature sensitive than the Reloader powders. In reality, you likely will not notice the difference.


IMR 4064 is my go to powder for my 30-06, 375 Ruger, and the 45-70...IMR3031 fits most everything else (rifle) except my 243 with is Accurate 4350.

I've got some 30-06 with a lot of loads on them and are starting to see them crack as well. Buddy just gave us about 1000 rounds of military 30-06 that have corrosive primers, so we will pull it down and use the brass.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

The problem with military brass is that the primers are crimped. It can be fixed, but it is a lot of work. I found the military 223 was not worth messing with, so I purchased 1,000 primed - once fired brass for a good price.

The only thing I don't like about reloading 30-30 is the brass is thin, making it too easy to crush the neck when seating the bullet. That said I did some light loads with 110 gr bullets years ago, loaded them so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets, and they were a joy to shoot (no recoil) and worked nice on chucks.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The problem with military brass is that the primers are crimped. It can be fixed, but it is a lot of work. I found the military 223 was not worth messing with, so I purchased 1,000 primed - once fired brass for a good price.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about reloading 30-30 is the brass is thin, making it too easy to crush the neck when seating the bullet. That said I did some light loads with 110 gr bullets years ago, loaded them so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets, and they were a joy to shoot (no recoil) and worked nice on chucks.


There’s still old military brass floating around as well that used corrosive primers. I’ve cleaned a few up but it’s lots of work!


----------



## Cowboy254

square1 said:


> Sadly I have read they, koalas, are functionally extinct due to loss of their food source. No longer enough eucalyptus to support a viable population



Happily, that's not the case. Unpleasant and dangerous (at times) as the fires are, many reports are overblown.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> The problem with military brass is that the primers are crimped. It can be fixed, but it is a lot of work. I found the military 223 was not worth messing with, so I purchased 1,000 primed - once fired brass for a good price.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about reloading 30-30 is the brass is thin, making it too easy to crush the neck when seating the bullet. That said I did some light loads with 110 gr bullets years ago, loaded them so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets, and they were a joy to shoot (no recoil) and worked nice on chucks.


For the limited amount we use, I can handle the crimped primer... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks cowboy, I was wondering if it was weather or some other change like you outlined. I very thorough response!



The most important thing making a difference at this time is the public notification system, which is now excellent. Online, the state emergency websites keep people informed regarding where the fires are with various levels of severity and control/containment, and tell you when things are likely to change and what to do. Evacuation advice - like we had - clears people out of places that likely to be impacted (it's not an order, people can choose to stay if they wish). Local radio stations broadcast the latest advice continually. 

In the 2009 fires, none of this was happening. The first most people knew of the impending disaster was when the sky got very dark, then they died. Undoubtedly, the improved bushfire warning system has saved many lives.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I got loaded 243 ammo and 243 brass if anybody wants it. I went to 6.5CM. PM me if interested


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> I got loaded 243 ammo and 243 brass if anybody wants it. I went to 6.5CM. PM me if interested


I might be interested...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> The problem with military brass is that the primers are crimped. It can be fixed, but it is a lot of work. I found the military 223 was not worth messing with, so I purchased 1,000 primed - once fired brass for a good price.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about reloading 30-30 is the brass is thin, making it too easy to crush the neck when seating the bullet. That said I did some light loads with 110 gr bullets years ago, loaded them so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets, and they were a joy to shoot (no recoil) and worked nice on chucks.


Do you need 270 "stuff"? I got a 270 on trade and tried loading it for the daughter...it was a flier at best, so traded it on the 243. I have 270 components leftover. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> @rarefish383. I have 30-30 brass if you want some.
> @MustangMike. The 270 brass are yours.


Thanks Steve, if I ever make it to one of your HoDowns I'll take it. If some one else comes along first that needs it, let it go. I probably have at least 600 rounds. My buddy's range lets people scrounge the brass buckets. Two weeks before hunting season opens, you can't pick up the 5 gallon buckets of 30-30, so I stocked up.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> The problem with military brass is that the primers are crimped. It can be fixed, but it is a lot of work. I found the military 223 was not worth messing with, so I purchased 1,000 primed - once fired brass for a good price.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about reloading 30-30 is the brass is thin, making it too easy to crush the neck when seating the bullet. That said I did some light loads with 110 gr bullets years ago, loaded them so they shot in the same place as 170 gr bullets, and they were a joy to shoot (no recoil) and worked nice on chucks.


I didn't notice the brass being thin, but maybe that's why it works so well necking it down from .30 to .228. You can use 25-35 to make the 22HP also, and it's only one step. But, I have a Custom Ruger #3 in 25-35. so I hoard that for the Ruger. I also have the 375 Win barrel that came on the Ruger. I was thinking of seeing how hard it would be to make a switch barrel, but the 25-35 is so fun to shoot, I think I'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## LondonNeil

I tend to think man kind is doing a good job at destroying natural habitat with gay abandon, polluting seas with plastic and increasing carbon in the atmosphere among many. I also think the climate is changing, glaciers are being lost, weather patterns are changing, more extreme events more regularly, and ,.. Drop bears threatened with extinction along with many other animals. This may be natural, the world, or large parts, have been hotter or cooler for looking periods within near history let alone over millennia BUT if it is our doing can we afford to ignore it? The Risk is unknown likelihood but catastrophic consequences so I hope we wake up and act. I fear we won't though, I don't think people will accept the curbs on their lifestyle. Still, I try to do a bit... Cycle or walk for loads of journeys and use my car very little, and heating the house with renewable bio fuel instead of dinosaur farts. I suspect I should do more but need government to help guide and unite.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well Gentlemen, need help identifying this wood. Remember last weekend I told you of a few trees at my pals house. I thought it would be ash, because that’s what is dying around here, but when I split it...... it smelled almost like red oak, split super easy like red oak and had a bit of a red hue...... but I’m no expert, so I’m hoping you guys can look at the bark and confirm. Me, I need leaves and even then I’m only right 75% of the time.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

steved said:


> Do you need 270 "stuff"? I got a 270 on trade and tried loading it for the daughter...it was a flier at best, so traded it on the 243. I have 270 components leftover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Steve, what model? I have two daughters and an Uncle that works magic with that cartridge


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 785836
> View attachment 785837
> View attachment 785838
> View attachment 785839
> Well Gentlemen, need help identifying this wood. Remember last weekend I told you of a few trees at my pals house. I thought it would be ash, because that’s what is dying around here, but when I split it...... it smelled almost like red oak, split super easy like red oak and had a bit of a red hue...... but I’m no expert, so I’m hoping you guys can look at the bark and confirm. Me, I need leaves and even then I’m only right 75% of the time.....


That's ash Matt. It does get a weird smell when damp. Looking at what ya got it won't take to long to dry. I would at least top cover it if you can.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Wind storms forecasted here the next 2 weeks...standby for firewood recovery


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, what model? I have two daughters and an Uncle that works magic with that cartridge


It was a Remington 770...I could put two in a quarter at 100, then the next (and any subsequent) would fly. It was very consistent with that flier too...weird part is the barrel wouldn't hardly be warm.

After jacking around with it a couple days with different loads, gave up and traded it off for a Ruger American 243, can put three in a spot the size of a dime at 100 yd.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like to bust my Uncles Chops about the American not being anything close to a M77(it isn’t) but I have one, my pal Mike has one, my other pal Billy has one and Uncle Mustang has two.... ALL of them are shooters! 2-223, 6.5, 270 & 06 all the guys are happy with them.....

Here is one of my nephews enjoying mine in .223, “Predator” model


----------



## steved

MechanicMatt said:


> I like to bust my Uncles Chops about the American not being anything close to a M77(it isn’t) but I have one, my pal had one, my other pal has one and Uncle Mustang has two.... ALL of them are shooters! 2-223, 6.5, 270 & 06 all the guys are happy with them.....
> 
> Here is one of my nephews enjoying mine in .223, “Predator” model


I'm going to buy a 223 predator for myself in the near future...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

I LOVE mine in .223, but my pal Billy got. predator in 6.5 and HOLLY SMOKE does that thing shoot and it has a bit more knock down power than the .223.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I have the TC version of the hunter. TC Compass. My 700 is also 6.5CM now.


----------



## woodchip rookie

steved said:


> It was a Remington 770...I could put two in a quarter at 100, then the next (and any subsequent) would fly. It was very consistent with that flier too...weird part is the barrel wouldn't hardly be warm.
> 
> After jacking around with it a couple days with different loads, gave up and traded it off for a Ruger American 243, can put three in a spot the size of a dime at 100 yd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Alot of the flyer issues with cheap plastic stock guns is the bedding and/or barrel channel. Not the action/barrel. The barrel needs to be floated and the action needs secure bedding. Look up "rifle accurizing" on google/youtube.


----------



## woodchip rookie

@steved


----------



## JustJeff

I hear a lot about the 6.5 but I've never shot one. My cheap wooden stocked savage in 25-06 sighted 2.5 high at 100 is point of aim out to 350 and more than accurate enough for my skillset, although I've never shot a deer that far away. Maybe some guys are super shooters but unless I'm shooting from a bench, I wouldn't take a shot that far out. 
One week into January and diddly squat for snow, so it's not looking good for my snowmobile season. With temps hovering around freezing, I'm not hurting the wood supply either.
Early December we had a horrific accident at work, when a coworker got entangled in a large boring mill. Today I went to visit him in the hospital. Recovery is nothing short of miraculous! They managed to save both legs and his arm, all of which were partial amputations. Been some tough weeks since I was right there but today was a real lift for me. Seeing how good he is doing really made my day. 
Nothing scrounge related. Lol, I'll have to pick up the fiskars soon if it doesn't snow!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

JustJeff said:


> I hear a lot about the 6.5 but I've never shot one. My cheap wooden stocked savage in 25-06 sighted 2.5 high at 100 is point of aim out to 350 and more than accurate enough


Depends on the 6.5 variant but the creed is easy shooting. Shorter than 243. (short action). The 25-06 is a sweet round but they really dont make long range target bullets for it. If they did I think more people would use it


----------



## woodchip rookie




----------



## svk

My dad and I used to belong to the local rifle club before he bought hunting land. It was mostly run by crusty pro-NRA WW2 vets. Interesting guys and they knew guns. The rifle range was on some former mining company land and included sone old buildings that they used for the clubhouse and storage. They had buckets and buckets of brass you could pick through if you wanted to reload.


----------



## KiwiBro

interesting overlay for some context on how much of Aussie is ablaze:


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> interesting overlay for some context on how much of Aussie is ablaze:


Wow


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> I tend to think man kind is doing a good job at destroying natural habitat with gay abandon,



Likely the only real solution is population control, but there is not much apatite for it. Worse than that, the strongest "green" advocates are the same ones who are opening our borders, insisting that our laws do not apply to those who are here illegally, and the rapid influx will impact us here negatively.

We do need to improve recycling, but most of the bad pollution is from 3rd world countries and is beyond our control. Taking draconian measures here will not solve the problems there, and ocean pollution is a major problem.

Regarding temp change, storms, etc., there have always been cycles, and factors like the orbits of Saturn etc have impacts we still don't fully understand. Part of the problem is that when we now have storms like we had 50 years ago, there are people living there that were not there previously. The Mayans used to sacrifice people to stop climate change … that didn't work either!

We love to build right on the ocean on a sunny day, and entire cities down South are below sea level. It is a wonder we don't have more problems with our stupid behavior.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Figured you guys would want to see my red headed step child lose her virginity in some of my hardwood[emoji1787]. Thanks Chipper1 for letting me adopt your untouched redhead.
> 
> Man thats messed up.[emoji51]
> 
> Set to 13,000 out of the wood right now. Will turn it up a tad after a few more heat cycles. For what it is I think It did pretty darn good in hardwood (red oak i think) I’m pretty excited to see how it does after the 2172 conversion. Then it will go to Kevin to get her holes blowed out a bit....[emoji1787].
> 
> New 24”bar and new chain as well
> 
> 
> (And she is already warmed up before the video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Sounds good.
I wouldn't even do the transfers if you're sending it out to be ported, just send it out and let him do it. 
My thoughts are why pull it apart any more than needed, and why buy another gasket/take the time to make one if he's going to cut the base.
Hope you leaned it out a bit .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like like the scroungers prayers and kind thoughts worked, we're ok back home by the look of it. The wind change came a bit earlier than forecast and we didn't get the dry thunderstorms that were expected to cause a problem. Raining in Melbourne now and the rain should arrive back home soon. The main highway between here and home was cut by fire a couple of hours after we drove down but the northbound lanes are now open so no problems getting home. Only a couple of months worth of this shyte left now


Glad you guys dodged that .
I really like the "hey can you work on this car for us" as a cheap storage option. That will be great to get it back on the rd too.


H-Ranch said:


> Congratulations?!?





Cowboy254 said:


> Naturally, the people that make the decisions are not the people that are affected by the outcomes.


You sure .


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> Went out to my folks place yesterday to beat back the rampant wisteria that's trying to pull down all their trees, and scrounge a standing dead maple for me firebox. It was almost raining the whole time, and then it really started right as I was loading up the Prius V. This wisteria they have out there is pretty insane, the pics don't really do it justice.
> 
> 
> Gotta watch the tree not the saw! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 785552
> View attachment 785553
> View attachment 785554
> View attachment 785555



Nice job.
Like that saw .
Are you getting that big tree whittled down too.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> interesting overlay for some context on how much of Aussie is ablaze:



Well Dorothy, at least Kansas is safe. And you blokes in NZ are getting nice sunsets out of this. I suppose we're not talking about the cricket 

Just crap at our place atm. Here it is much of the time...




Here it is currently...




Blurk.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well Dorothy, at least Kansas is safe. And you blokes in NZ are getting nice sunsets out of this. I suppose we're not talking about the cricket
> 
> Just crap at our place atm. Here it is much of the time...
> 
> View attachment 785989
> 
> 
> Here it is currently...
> 
> View attachment 785990
> 
> 
> Blurk.



Asthmatics need not apply .


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> I hear a lot about the 6.5 but I've never shot one. My cheap wooden stocked savage in 25-06 sighted 2.5 high at 100 is point of aim out to 350 and more than accurate enough for my skillset, although I've never shot a deer that far away. Maybe some guys are super shooters but unless I'm shooting from a bench, I wouldn't take a shot that far out.
> One week into January and diddly squat for snow, so it's not looking good for my snowmobile season. With temps hovering around freezing, I'm not hurting the wood supply either.
> Early December we had a horrific accident at work, when a coworker got entangled in a large boring mill. Today I went to visit him in the hospital. Recovery is nothing short of miraculous! They managed to save both legs and his arm, all of which were partial amputations. Been some tough weeks since I was right there but today was a real lift for me. Seeing how good he is doing really made my day.
> Nothing scrounge related. Lol, I'll have to pick up the fiskars soon if it doesn't snow!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Excellent news Jeff, I give it a big LiKE.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I suppose we're not talking about the cricket


if morri can't take a deserved family holiday in Hawaii then we have been playing like amateurs in protest at even playing cricket at this sensitive time. It's a refined sort of protest that seems to fly over the heads of the typical Aussie cricket fans.

Took a while for the smoke to get to the North of the North Island but did so as of yesterday. I should be seeing half of my aunts house waft by on the breeze in about a week I reckon


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> Likely the only real solution is population control, but there is not much apatite for it. Worse than that, the strongest "green" advocates are the same ones who are opening our borders, insisting that our laws do not apply to those who are here illegally, and the rapid influx will impact us here negatively.
> 
> We do need to improve recycling, but most of the bad pollution is from 3rd world countries and is beyond our control. Taking draconian measures here will not solve the problems there, and ocean pollution is a major problem.
> 
> Regarding temp change, storms, etc., there have always been cycles, and factors like the orbits of Saturn etc have impacts we still don't fully understand. Part of the problem is that when we now have storms like we had 50 years ago, there are people living there that were not there previously. The Mayans used to sacrifice people to stop climate change … that didn't work either!
> 
> We love to build right on the ocean on a sunny day, and entire cities down South are below sea level. It is a wonder we don't have more problems with our stupid behavior.



I agree Mike the big elephant in the room is population growth. In the year 2000 the world population was 6.122 billion now it’s 7.8 billion, growing at an unrelenting 90 million per year for over 40 years.
The greens should be leading the charge if they care about the environment but you’re correct they are not.
And the right want economic growth which the old outdated model says will lift everyone.
We will eventually need to have zero population growth, the sooner we do that the better.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Likely the only real solution is population control, but there is not much apatite for it. Worse than that, the strongest "green" advocates are the same ones who are opening our borders, insisting that our laws do not apply to those who are here illegally, and the rapid influx will impact us here negatively.
> 
> We do need to improve recycling, but most of the bad pollution is from 3rd world countries and is beyond our control. Taking draconian measures here will not solve the problems there, and ocean pollution is a major problem.
> 
> Regarding temp change, storms, etc., there have always been cycles, and factors like the orbits of Saturn etc have impacts we still don't fully understand. Part of the problem is that when we now have storms like we had 50 years ago, there are people living there that were not there previously. The Mayans used to sacrifice people to stop climate change … that didn't work either!
> 
> We love to build right on the ocean on a sunny day, and entire cities down South are below sea level. It is a wonder we don't have more problems with our stupid behavior.


Very well said.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Likely the only real solution is population control, but there is not much apatite for it. Worse than that, the strongest "green" advocates are the same ones who are opening our borders, insisting that our laws do not apply to those who are here illegally, and the rapid influx will impact us here negatively.
> 
> We do need to improve recycling, but most of the bad pollution is from 3rd world countries and is beyond our control. Taking draconian measures here will not solve the problems there, and ocean pollution is a major problem.
> 
> Regarding temp change, storms, etc., there have always been cycles, and factors like the orbits of Saturn etc have impacts we still don't fully understand. Part of the problem is that when we now have storms like we had 50 years ago, there are people living there that were not there previously. The Mayans used to sacrifice people to stop climate change … that didn't work either!
> 
> We love to build right on the ocean on a sunny day, and entire cities down South are below sea level. It is a wonder we don't have more problems with our stupid behavior.


We took a giant Oak down for some folks down county. They went on and on about how global warming killed their tree. We had been through 4-5 years of really hot summers. I told them that the weather we were going through was just like the weather my Dad talked about when he was a kid in the 1920's-30's. I said that during real hot dry weather the trees won't grow much and will have real tight growth rings, in wet years it will grow a lot more and have big growth rings. When we get it down, lets examine the rings. The 10 year old son counted the rings, the tree was over 200 years old. I asked him to count back about 70 years and see what the growth rings looked like? That would put it in the 1920's when Dad was a kid. You had to use the tip of a pocket knife to count them they were so tight. They asked if the 4-5 years of drought didn't kill the tree, what did. Their back yard had been a long up hill grade. The base of the tree was about even with the gutters on their two story house. I told them that catastrophic damage to the roots of a big tree can take 3-5 years to kill it. Then I asked when they put the pool in? When they put the pool in they cut the back yard flat, back to 10-15 feet of the base of the tree. Put in a beautiful stone wall, with beautiful winding stairs, beautiful park under the tree. They spent a couple hundred thousand dollars creating a Rockefeller like park in their back yard, but, in the process cutoff almost half of the roots on the tree. They said they had put the pool in about 5 years ago.

People live such short lives they look at things in short snap shots. When I was younger I lived about half way between Washington DC and Baltimore. When you got on the highway there was a brown haze around both cities. You would run 75-80 miles per hour. Now, you get on the same highway and you creep, stop and go 10-15 miles per hour. Ten times as many cars as there were back then, but the sky's are crystal clear, all of that smog is gone. 

My Veterinarian has a cattle farm. The government make her pull a big chain link drag over all of the cow poop to break it up and spread it around, to keep it from getting in the water system.

My best friend has a small river running through his mom's back yard. We used to fish in it. Back in the 70's they put in a big golf course up stream, in a couple years all the fish were gone. Back around 2000 the golf course closed up and they put in several mega mansions on 10-20 acre lots. The creek is full of fish again.

One of the major problems is the politicians that support the green movement, really like their Supper Green golf courses. As long as their fourth of July golf tourny is on a lush green course, all is well, even though the rest of the neighbor hood is dry and brown.

Of course we can always do better, but we have come one hell of a long ways since the 50's-70's. As mentioned above, China and other developing countries don't follow our rules.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That's where EAB came from wasn't it?


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> Alot of the flyer issues with cheap plastic stock guns is the bedding and/or barrel channel. Not the action/barrel. The barrel needs to be floated and the action needs secure bedding. Look up "rifle accurizing" on google/youtube.


The barrel was floated, we didn't see any reason for the fliers, this wasn't our first go around with accuracizing a rifle!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> That's where EAB came from wasn't it?


Asia, also the source of the spotted lantern fly...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

The plastic in our oceans is a nightmare


----------



## MustangMike

RF is right, we have made great strides. The Hudson River and Great Lakes are so much cleaner than they used to be it is almost unimaginable. And several decades ago most of the lakes in the Adirondack Mountains were completely devoid of fish due to acid rain … no longer!

But the continued practice of allowing those in over crowed Country's to come here, have more kids and go on welfare creates an unsustainable population increase that will have negative consequences.

Trees and plants are important for generating oxygen and swamps naturally pull the pollutants from contaminated water. The more we develop, the more we kill these natural wonders.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> The plastic in our oceans is a nightmare



Yes, but so is the mercury, etc. Tuna Fish s/b one of the healthiest foods on the planet … but not with the mercury!

Plastic just happens to be the pollutant that is most easily seen. Untreated sewage (including from the homeless in CA), drugs, fertilizers, etc.!


----------



## MustangMike

I love hi performance cars, but my current Mustang has a much smaller V-8 than the big blocks of the past, has FI, VCT, multi valve heads, cats and computer controls. Part of the reason I got the Whipple SC is because Ford created the tune, and it is 50 State emissions legal (and very drivable). The 5 speed tranny also greatly improves highway mileage over the old 4 speeds.

It is an example of improvements in technology allowing you to have your cake and eat it to0!


----------



## svk

steved said:


> The barrel was floated, we didn't see any reason for the fliers, this wasn't our first go around with accuracizing a rifle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have had a couple like that, would eventually just sell them or trade in. Most people do not care about accuracy on a hunting rifle and in reality if it can hit a pie plate at 100 yards it is good for 99 percent of the people!


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Yes, but so is the mercury, etc. Tuna Fish s/b one of the healthiest foods on the planet … but not with the mercury!
> 
> Plastic just happens to be the pollutant that is most easily seen. Untreated sewage (including from the homeless in CA), drugs, fertilizers, etc.!


Drugs (as in pharmaceutical) in drinking water is something yet to rear its ugly head...wait until the medical-resistant bugs go haywire and rampant. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I have had a couple like that, would eventually just sell them or trade in. Most people do not care about accuracy on a hunting rifle and in reality if it can hit a pie plate at 100 yards it is good for 99 percent of the people!


Yep, we don't keep any rifle that won't pattern under a quarter. I know plenty that are happy with a pie plate, not us.

If we can't easily identify the issue or create a load that works, down the road it goes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Yep, we don't keep any rifle that won't pattern under a quarter. I know plenty that are happy with a pie plate, not us.
> 
> If we can't easily identify the issue or create a load that works, down the road it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure if Remington still makes the 700 "classic" in a different caliber every year. But I had the 2000 or 2001 version that came in 300 Savage. Awesome field gun but putting a 5 group inside of a cantaloupe sized circle of the bench at 100 yards wasn't happening. The trigger sucked though, must have been about a 6 or 7 lb pull. First two shots would be touching though.


----------



## steved

svk said:


> Not sure if Remington still makes the 700 "classic" in a different caliber every year. But I had the 2000 or 2001 version that came in 300 Savage. Awesome field gun but putting a 5 group inside of a cantaloupe sized circle of the bench at 100 yards wasn't happening. The trigger sucked though, must have been about a 6 or 7 lb pull. First two shots would be touching though.


My father has a 700 in 30-06, it will put five downrange in a quarter...I have no doubt they make good rifles. 

This 770 was a whim, decided it was too much for my daughter at the time and wasn't worth fighting, traded it on the Ruger in 243 and dialed it in, and then she uses my Savage in 30-06 to take two deer anyway...I can't win!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

For a hunting rifle, small group size is nice, but often over rated. The most important attribute is 1st shot consistency. If you group 1/2", but in a different place every time you go to the range (based on temp, elev, etc), that is not a good hunting rifle.

I also often select better constructed bullets even if they don't shoot the smallest group size. I can shoot 5/16" groups with my 06 with Nosler Ballistic Tips, and they are a great open field bullet, but for the woods I choose to use the Barnes TTSX that average 1" groups instead.

For varmints, I want accuracy, and I sent a break open 223 down the road because it would not shoot sub 2" groups at 100 yds. The Ruger American Rifle does a much better job!


----------



## svk

Until they logged my main hunting area, 75 yards was a very long shot for me. Literally every piece of harvestable public land around me has been logged in the past 30 years so once this 80 acre chunk grows back (it is being planted with norway pine next spring) we should have several years of respite before the go back to harvest the early 1990's cuts.


----------



## Haywire

Came across some fellow scroungers..


----------



## svk

Got some goodies in the mail from redbull660 and dsell for the 8500. Can’t wait for next weekend.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Got some goodies in the mail from redbull660 and dsell for the 8500. Can’t wait for next weekend.



Neat bar. Can you feel the weight difference?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Neat bar. Can you feel the weight difference?


I haven't held a 28" bar in my hands for about 2 years since I sold my 2186 but yeah this feels a lot lighter than the Winsor bar I had for that. If I had to guess I would say it is around the same weight as the regular 20" bar I have for this saw.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Got some goodies in the mail from redbull660 and dsell for the 8500. Can’t wait for next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 786114



HAHA! Working on the same thing here. Just have to get in my shed and figure what I need. Gonna look great on there Steve!


----------



## James Miller

@MechanicMatt I hope these help with the questions you had about the bucket setup on my tractor.


----------



## James Miller

Decided I needed to clean this mess up some befor I broke an ankle or worse.
Took the little 355t and cleared out as much brush and small branches as I could. Made it as safe as I could to be working in that mess.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 786137
> Decided I needed to clean this mess up some befor I broke an ankle or worse.View attachment 786138
> Took the little 355t and cleared out as much brush and small branches as I could. Made it as safe as I could to be working in that mess.


Is that one tree or several? Ought to keep you in good wood for a while!


----------



## farmer steve

Hope this is the right place to post this. . A little dead ash this morning and then a big old dead locust this afternoon.
Only 6 round off the locust but made a bucket full of splits. None of the locust was over 12%.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> View attachment 786137
> Decided I needed to clean this mess up some befor I broke an ankle or worse. Took the little 355t and cleared out as much brush and small branches as I could. Made it as safe as I could to be working in that mess.


Nibble your way in, and keep clear escape routes!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Is that one tree or several? Ought to keep you in good wood for a while!


It's mostly one big oak blow down. 
Theres some small hickories and what I think is a decent sized highly valuable black walnut mixed in the top.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Nibble your way in, and keep clear escape routes!
> 
> Philbert


I've stopped multiple times and taken alot of time to decide how to go about my next cut. 
These two small hickories took 20 minutes of staring to decide the safest way to cut them loose. I'm in no hurry here. If it takes all winter to clean this tree up so be it.


----------



## cantoo

James Miller said:


> I've stopped multiple times and taken alot of time to decide how to go about my next cut. View attachment 786153
> These two small hickories took 20 minutes of staring to decide the safest way to cut them loose. I'm in no hurry here. If it takes all winter to clean this tree up so be it.



Just walk in and start slashing, what's the worse than can happen? I've posted this a few times, happens quick. Lucky that I had glasses on. This was an ash branch and a piece snapped back.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> Happily, that's not the case. Unpleasant and dangerous (at times) as the fires are, many reports are overblown.



Thats good to here


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> I've stopped multiple times and taken alot of time to decide how to go about my next cut. View attachment 786153
> These two small hickories took 20 minutes of staring to decide the safest way to cut them loose. I'm in no hurry here. If it takes all winter to clean this tree up so be it.



12 ga slugs from a safe distance [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]

Shoot at the trunk 

Take a few boxes and have fun

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this. .


BWAHAHAHA!!!!



farmer steve said:


> A little dead ash this morning and then a big old dead locust this afternoon.


I  the ash. Actually, I have a little  for the locust too!


----------



## hamish

rarefish383 said:


> Of course we can always do better, but we have come one hell of a long ways since the 50's-70's. As mentioned above, China and other developing countries don't follow our rules.



Places like China are now like the US was in the past century, a manufacturing country. With respect to following "our" rules, worlds a big place...........


----------



## Haywire

Anyone here ran an Echo 620?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

James Miller said:


> I've stopped multiple times and taken alot of time to decide how to go about my next cut. View attachment 786153
> These two small hickories took 20 minutes of staring to decide the safest way to cut them loose. I'm in no hurry here. If it takes all winter to clean this tree up so be it.


I recall from my GOL class that you're supposed to run the saw back and forth along the underside of the arch & the stress is gradually released on the sprung tree. But maybe the arch is above your shoulder height so that changes the game considerably.


----------



## MechanicMatt

James Miller said:


> @MechanicMatt I hope these help with the questions you had about the bucket setup on my tractor.View attachment 786134
> View attachment 786135
> View attachment 786136


. 

I like it! Maybe if I can make something like that for the 8N it’d pacify me for a little while from getting a front end loader


----------



## MechanicMatt

I sure do regret sending this one down the road....

but boy did it tear up the yard, that’s why I think a front end loader would be better for me.


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> Just walk in and start slashing, what's the worse than can happen? I've posted this a few times, happens quick. Lucky that I had glasses on. This was an ash branch and a piece snapped back.



I know I posted a few years back, was lucky I was wearing a helmet. I was dropping a tree the storm had blown over 45* and I never even saw it coming. A small Norway Maple got "un tensioned" and wound around the back of me and wacked me in the head. It was not large, but it really whipped, and if I were not wearing that helmet it would have really smarted!


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> Anyone here ran an Echo 620?


Too new for me. I've run an old 601VL. Liked it for a 50-60CC saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Did some test loads in your Dad's 270 and my 223 today.

Your Dad's 270 shot under 1.5" with the Nosler Solid Base, but the group with the premium Barnes MRX was 2.5" and in the wrong place, so I'm loading 2 boxes of the Solid Base for him.

I worked up 9 different loads for the 223, only 3 of them shot under an inch. When I neck size the brass I will use one of those 3 loads and the groups should shrink further. All of today's 223 groups were 5 shot groups at 100 yds. The best shooting bullets in this gun were the Hornady 55 gr SX, Hornady 52 gr Hp and Sierra 52 gr Hp. IIRC, my 220 Swift likes the 53 gr Si Hp best.

Then one of the other club members gave me some factory ammo to try … expensive stuff … Black Hills 77 gr Hp. I did not think they would shoot well, but they printed exactly 1" (in 3 holes) at 100 yrds. Not bad for factory ammo! I'm thinking I must have a 1 in 8 twist to shoot that weight bullet that well.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Did some test loads in your Dad's 270 and my 223 today.
> 
> Your Dad's 270 shot under 1.5" with the Nosler Solid Base, but the group with the premium Barnes MRX was 2.5" and in the wrong place, so I'm loading 2 boxes of the Solid Base for him.
> 
> I worked up 9 different loads for the 223, only 3 of them shot under an inch. When I neck size the brass I will use one of those 3 loads and the groups should shrink further. All of today's 223 groups were 5 shot groups at 100 yds. The best shooting bullets in this gun were the Hornady 55 gr SX, Hornady 52 gr Hp and Sierra 52 gr Hp. IIRC, my 220 Swift likes the 53 gr Si Hp best.
> 
> Then one of the other club members gave me some factory ammo to try … expensive stuff … Black Hills 77 gr Hp. I did not think they would shoot well, but they printed exactly 1" (in 3 holes) at 100 yrds. Not bad for factory ammo! I'm thinking I must have a 1 in 8 twist to shoot that weight bullet that well.



As I was reading it, I was wondering why you did not try any 68 grain bullets. But then I see you tried the whopping 77’s. I’d like to whack a coyote with something a little heavier than 55 grains


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> if morri can't take a deserved family holiday in Hawaii then we have been playing like amateurs in protest at even playing cricket at this sensitive time. It's a refined sort of protest that seems to fly over the heads of the typical Aussie cricket fans.
> 
> Took a while for the smoke to get to the North of the North Island but did so as of yesterday. I should be seeing half of my aunts house waft by on the breeze in about a week I reckon



The media pile on the PM was disgraceful. Emergency response is a state responsibility, not federal. Federal politicians don't have a role to play. Besides, the fires were no where near as bad then as they became in the last week. Now, even if you want to make the argument that 'it is a bad look' for the PM to be on holidays, the Victorian state Premier (Premier = Governor) was too! And he stayed away longer. The premiers are at least closer to the action even if they don't have an operational role either so if people want to say that the PM should be here then that goes double for the Premiers. Of course, nothing was said about Premier Andrews. And that is because his party is the one that the MSM prefers.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> The media pile on the PM was disgraceful. Emergency response is a state responsibility, not federal. Federal politicians don't have a role to play. Besides, the fires were no where near as bad then as they became in the last week. Now, even if you want to make the argument that 'it is a bad look' for the PM to be on holidays, the Victorian state Premier (Premier = Governor) was too! And he stayed away longer. The premiers are at least closer to the action even if they don't have an operational role either so if people want to say that the PM should be here then that goes double for the Premiers. Of course, nothing was said about Premier Andrews. And that is because his party is the one that the MSM prefers.


Typical sheeple taking the journalistic (and I use that term lightly) bait. It has become acceptable to never question the shite the media feeds us, and become aggrieved at whatever they tell us to, without any critical thinking. It's not like the guy was gonna commandeer an unused firetruck and save the day.


----------



## fishercat

Haywire said:


> Anyone here ran an Echo 620?


I haven't yet but from what I've seen, I'd buy it over the cs590 all day long.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I would feel very comfortable using, 52, 53 or 55 grain bullets on coyote out to 300 yds with the 223. For hunting, bullet construction is more important than bullet weight, but for coyote I would focus on accuracy.


----------



## MechanicMatt

165gr didn’t need perfect bullet placement!


----------



## hamish

MechanicMatt said:


> 165gr didn’t need perfect bullet placement! View attachment 786230


Got yourself supper and a new hat.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this. . A little dead ash this morning and then a big old dead locust this afternoon.
> Only 6 round off the locust but made a bucket full of splits. None of the locust was over 12%.
> View attachment 786133
> View attachment 786146
> View attachment 786148


I was starting to wonder if it was myself.
Very nice, will you be able to get the rest later, you know I'm talking about the locust .

I started splitting my wood for next year. With the help of the kids we managed to get a little more than 1/11 of the wood we will need split and loaded into the woodshed. It was a perfect day for working out there, blue skies and it got up to 39F, wish I could have been out there longer. Tomorrow there is a chance of rain starting around 8am last I saw so I'm not sure I'll be able to get any more done then. 
Sorry the picture is bad, the sun was starting to go down, it's all cherry and black locust .


----------



## James Miller

Haywire said:


> Anyone here ran an Echo 620?



I run a ported 590. Only real difference between the two models is a little more aggressive porting and an extra 8* of timing advance on the 620.


----------



## James Miller

fishercat said:


> I haven't yet but from what I've seen, I'd buy it over the cs590 all day long.


Why?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you using Yahoo !





svk said:


> And a Happy New Year too!
> View attachment 782654



yes, on both accounts! bit belated but... half my neighbors still have Christmas lights up around their house... and Seasonal Sounds music channel still playing Christmas songs! uh-huh!  I did kitchen KP to 'Rudolf the Red Nosed Raindeer' this afternoon... lol.

Santa was good to me. guess I wasn't as naughtie as I had thought! lol 

all in all, a swell Christmas Season. one to add to my memory bank... 

hope all of yours, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Merry Christmas to my fellow scroungers! Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



that we be! eh? ....

came up a midnight... ah-h...

came upon an ez scrounge other day one neighborhood over. home owner had just had a big oak taken down and said take all the wood you want. I scrounged the easy stuff... close to 1/4 cord of oak was my take...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

burned this chunk from the scrounge in camp fire next day... some splitting to do.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Very nice.* We have a set from my gg aunt as well.



yes, real nice! made for a nice Holiday dinner setting. thanks for posting pix of the plates, etc... those scallops sure look tasty...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> The bugs really like hickory to. *Does hickory make good lumber*?



I don't know, but it makes good bbq smoking wood... does brisket a bit milder than oak...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 782942
> Made a little progress at the elephant today. When I got there.View attachment 782943
> When I left. Pictures from the same spot.View attachment 782944
> *Anyone have thoughts on these 3 small hickories?* Take them now or see if they come around next spring? Pretty beat up and I cut the tops off so they would stand back up from being pinned by the oak.



yes, can u send me a cord?  prepaid fgt, or delivered. NDA not required. lol ~

nice pix...


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 786252
> I run a ported 590. Only real difference between the two models is a little more aggressive porting and an extra 8* of timing advance on the 620.


What bar is on the dolly?
I thought the 620 had an aluminum handle, unlimited coil, larger dual dawgs, rim sprocket, magnesium clutch cover(captive bar nuts?, for sure larger), larger carb, different muffler that I think is more open to.


----------



## James Miller

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that we be! eh? ....
> 
> came up a midnight... ah-h...
> 
> came upon an ez scrounge other day one neighborhood over. home owner had just had a big oak taken down and said take all the wood you want. I scrounged the easy stuff... close to 1/4 cord of oak was my take...
> View attachment 786260
> View attachment 786261
> View attachment 786262
> View attachment 786263
> View attachment 786264
> View attachment 786265


I see your still likening the little 271t. Had my 355t out today to clean up around the big oak I'm working on. Decided to run the tank dry in some 8-10 inch limbs. Always impressed by that little saw.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> *I see your still likening the little 271t.* Had my 355t out today to clean up around the big oak I'm working on. Decided to run the tank dry in some 8-10 inch limbs. Always impressed by that little saw.



hi JM - sure. it always delivers what I need when I need it. and at times, a lot more than I should be asking of it. it cut those chunks in the wheel barrow with ease... I see u r staying busy. I am only 20 or so pages behind... lol . could just start at the 'now page' but don't want to miss the theme of things. and of course, all the cool pix!

'onward'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchip rookie said:


> Ran out of truck



me, too... had to put some in the trunk...


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> What bar is on the dolly?
> I thought the 620 had an aluminum handle, unlimited coil, larger dual dawgs, rim sprocket, magnesium clutch cover(captive bar nuts?, for sure larger), larger carb, different muffler that I think is more open to.


Better porting and coil are the only big differences. Carb is bigger but not enough to make a real difference. The rest is just unnecessary trinkets . Ported 590 is the same price or cheaper then a 620. That's what I would do. The full wrap is the only thing off the 620 I wish my 590 had.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Lots of busy work today. Plowed for a couple of hours and got stuck once. Probably could have shoveled out but had my wife pull me out with the suburban. Then a bunch of stuff around the house; fix some door knobs, replace burned out lights, wash light fixtures and so on. We got about 6” of dry but dense snow last night and are expected to receive another 7 inches or so overnight. Only problem is it’s 31 degrees so we are skirting the point of snow versus rain. I hope for snow. Southern and central MN was pummeled with ice storms yesterday. I’ll happily take snow!




cool vid svk, pun intended! replayed it a couple of times. looks far up North! lol  and... makes me be a bit ashamed to complain about it being low 40's tomorrow morning and chilly out. not going to be cold they said on tv weather tonite... but chilly! lol

sure looks chilly up there aka cold!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> All I got done was swapping out some light bulbs to LED's. Yard light needs changing but probably wait for a dry day for that.
> 
> Light snow here should stop around 3am-ish. Had us in the 1-4" totals last I saw. Got close to 2" for sure. Temps started out above freezing but dropping slowly. Looks like New Years day will be our best shot at a dry day for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 783972



ah-h, winter!  swell pix, says it all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> *Everybody needs a BFH in the toolbox*.



I have some bigger, but my 40 oz ball peen is one of my high ranking hammers! lol  have owned it over 40 years...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> *I'm partial to the "Crescent hammer*".



LOL - in the US Marines... we would refer to it as _'field expediency!' _


----------



## Cowboy254

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too... had to put some in the trunk...
> View attachment 786268



That's scrounging done right! You're not serious unless your scrounge is riding with you..
















Paging Dr @dancan, paging Dr @dancan ...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *That's scrounging done right!* You're not serious unless your scrounge is riding with you.. View attachment 786270
> View attachment 786271
> View attachment 786272
> View attachment 786273
> View attachment 786274
> Paging Dr @dancan, paging Dr @dancan ...



right! lol, too bad u din't have a roof rack!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> *Pretty sure it was yesterday's beer:30 that got me where I am today *



year end roll overs can do that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Matches my saw!*



I saw that ~


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Better porting and coil are the only big differences. Carb is bigger but not enough to make a real difference. The rest is just unnecessary trinkets . Ported 590 is the same price or cheaper then a 620. That's what I would do. The full wrap is the only thing off the 620 I wish my 590 had.


The dawgs, the rim sprocket, and the mag cover(especially if it has the captive bar nuts) are what I would like, and a wrap would be great too. But being real I haven't used the ported 357 I have much even after selling the ported 361, at this stage in the game I use the 50's and jump right to the 70's. I would like a lightweight wrap, but the 462r should do all this at about the same weight, just need to mount up a lightweight 24" bar on it. Maybe I should sell the 357 too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hi chipper - seems u r up late tonite. almost 2 am... (yawn) am about to call it even. few pages still to go. maybe tomorrow... take care.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi chipper - seems u r up late tonite. almost 2 am... (yawn) am about to call it even. few pages still to go. maybe tomorrow... take care.


Yep, when the guys want something I have I try to get right back with them.
It's almost 3am here now, I'm crashing right now, unless .
Goodnight buddy.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The dawgs, the rim sprocket, and the mag cover(especially if it has the captive bar nuts) are what I would like, and a wrap would be great too. But being real I haven't used the ported 357 I have much even after selling the ported 361, at this stage in the game I use the 50's and jump right to the 70's. I would like a lightweight wrap, but the 462r should do all this at about the same weight, just need to mount up a lightweight 24" bar on it. Maybe I should sell the 357 too.


I'll probably go to the rim setup if the spur setup ever wares out. The mag clutch cover seems like it would just be added weight. Haven't managed to break the plastic one. I guess the captive bar nuts could be a bonus for some but not a necessity. All the upgraded stuff on the 620 is nice but none of it is necessary.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> That's scrounging done right! You're not serious unless your scrounge is riding with you..
> 
> View attachment 786270
> 
> 
> View attachment 786271
> 
> 
> View attachment 786272
> 
> 
> View attachment 786273
> 
> 
> View attachment 786274
> 
> 
> Paging Dr @dancan, paging Dr @dancan ...


Mate you would be in all sorts if some one pulled in front of you and you had to stop in a hurry.


----------



## David Gruber

Cowboy254 said:


> That's scrounging done right! You're not serious unless your scrounge is riding with you..
> 
> View attachment 786270
> 
> 
> View attachment 786271
> 
> 
> View attachment 786272
> 
> 
> View attachment 786273
> 
> 
> View attachment 786274
> 
> 
> Paging Dr @dancan, paging Dr @dancan ...


Like how you made sure the seat belt was on


----------



## svk

fishercat said:


> I haven't yet but from what I've seen, I'd buy it over the cs590 all day long.


What’s the price on the 620? Certainly some benefits but a 590 at 325 bucks is a great deal on its own too.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'll probably go to the rim setup if the spur setup ever wares out. The mag clutch cover seems like it would just be added weight. Haven't managed to break the plastic one. I guess the captive bar nuts could be a bonus for some but not a necessity. All the upgraded stuff on the 620 is nice but none of it is necessary.


Neither is porting.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What’s the price on the 620? Certainly some benefits but a 590 at 325 bucks is a great deal on its own too.


It is a great deal, and for firewood most could have a great one saw plan with one, not that I'm promoting that .


----------



## woodchip rookie

H-Ranch said:


> I'm partial to the "Crescent hammer".





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL - in the US Marines... we would refer to it as _'field expediency!' _



Electricians hammer


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> When I neck size the brass I will use one of those 3 loads and the groups should shrink further.


----------



## LondonNeil

Has anyone burnt Strawberry tree? I may get some wood tomorrow. bit of googling suggests its quite decent as firewood, related to Madrone which I know from SkillCult is a decent wood, What I really don't know is how it will split. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Strawberry tree? Drop bears live in those? We dont have either


----------



## LondonNeil

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbutus_unedo

wiki says its from around the med, so not a tree I've ever come across before but i guess they grow ornamentally in gardens. You may have some about in gardens too I guess but that is probably all. I know Madrone is Arbutus, and found a reference to Madrone being called strawberry tree too, and I have watched SkillCult split madrone easily enough...but the wiki line about the timber not being straight might make splitting harder. Only way way to find out I guess.


----------



## MustangMike

If you have custom dies that match your chamber, then full length makes sense, but I will tell you that neck sizing benefits the accuracy of several of my guns, and prolongs the life of my brass.

The reason is simple. Many off the shelf rifles have loose chambers, and many dies have tight chambers, so when you adjust your die for the shoulder to touch, you are reducing the diameter of the case at the neck needlessly, and causing more brass flow than firing the round. You also then get a sloppy fit that is less accurate. This will often result in brass failure near the base, which is dangerous.

You can do what works for you, and I will do what works for me. But I will tell you that when someone out shoots me, they are usually not shooting a hunting rife.

How long your brass lasts often depends on how hot you load it. I have several boxes of 300 Win Mag, that was loaded a bit less than full house, with 9 loadings.

When I start to see neck cracks, I replace the box. I have almost never had brass fail near the base, because I don't over work it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Do you anneal brass?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Mate you would be in all sorts if some one pulled in front of you and you had to stop in a hurry.



Potentially. I was hoping the headrests would slow any flying pieces which would only have occurred if I actually hit something. The loaded Subaru couldn't brake fast enough for anything to get airborne. I drove pretty slow when I had the car full for that reason. All past tense anyway since I sold it. 



David Gruber said:


> Like how you made sure the seat belt was on



Gotta look after your scrounge. That, and also the car beeped incessantly if it thought someone was sitting in the seat without the seatbelt on.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbutus_unedo
> 
> wiki says its from around the med, so not a tree I've ever come across before but i guess they grow ornamentally in gardens. You may have some about in gardens too I guess but that is probably all. I know Madrone is Arbutus, and found a reference to Madrone being called strawberry tree too, and I have watched SkillCult split madrone easily enough...but the wiki line about the timber not being straight might make splitting harder. Only way way to find out I guess.



Give it a go and report back to us. With pics!


----------



## James Miller

Brought a load of ash and black locust up to the house this afternoon.
Mixed it with a load of oak. Should keep us warm for awhile. House is a comfortable 66 right now but I'll warm it up to 68-70 before the rest of the family gets home. They like a little warmer house then I do .


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Potentially. I was hoping the headrests would slow any flying pieces which would only have occurred if I actually hit something. The loaded Subaru couldn't brake fast enough for anything to get airborne. I drove pretty slow when I had the car full for that reason. All past tense anyway since I sold it. /QUOTE]
> 
> I can't recall who it was but one of the regulars here broke assume ribs iirc when their truck slid, wood shifted and a seat rail broke.
> I'm glad I don't have far too drive and it's all slowly and carefully navigated when I'm loaded.


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> View attachment 786426
> Brought a load of ash and black locust up to the house this afternoon.View attachment 786427
> Mixed it with a load of oak. Should keep us warm for awhile. House is a comfortable 66 right now but I'll warm it up to 68-70 before the rest of the family gets home. They like a little warmer house then I do .


In your second pic, is that a Pit or Boxer?


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


>



Been concerned with my neck size recently too.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent a little time at the firewood gym this evening after work. I had carried about 3 armloads up from under the deck, when my daughter pops her head out "Hey dad, want some help?". Sure I replied. We moved about half a cord and stacked next to the door where it is under a covered deck right next to the stove. I huffed and puffed way too much and made dad noises when I had to bend down. Lol. Christmas time belly roll!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Spent a little time at the firewood gym this evening after work. I had carried about 3 armloads up from under the deck, when my daughter pops her head out "Hey dad, want some help?". Sure I replied. We moved about half a cord and stacked next to the door where it is under a covered deck right next to the stove. I huffed and puffed way too much and made dad noises when I had to bend down. Lol. Christmas time belly roll!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's great she helped out.
The real question is how's your neck size .
You guys getting any more snow. We had a couple bands pass thru today, all the while it was 36-38 degrees lol.
Supposed to get pretty chilly by morning and then back to the 30's and even 40's for highs by the weekend.
Were making up for that cold spell we got late November early December.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> In your second pic, is that a Pit or Boxer?


Shes a rescue. Supposed to be pit mix.


----------



## JustJeff

Neat looking chainsaw gizmo for the woodworkers

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Neat looking chainsaw gizmo for the woodworkers


Used by timberframe builders.

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

James Miller said:


> Shes a rescue. Supposed to be pit mix.



I've rescued a Pit. Very loyal dogs!


----------



## MustangMike

We have rescued 3 Pit/Pit mixes, and currently still have 2. Great dogs, but very strong and not the best in cold weather.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> We have rescued 3 Pit/Pit mixes, and currently still have 2. Great dogs, but very strong and not the best in cold weather.


Very strong, indeed. I have to keep an eye on him or he'll jump my 4' fence.


----------



## MustangMike

woodchip rookie said:


> Do you anneal brass?



Only did it with some of my 270 WSM because the neck were splitting after 1 or 2 loadings. Have not shot it much since then so don't know how well it worked.

The 300 Win Mag is Winchester Brass, as are most of my other calibers, exception being the 220 is Norma Brass. I've also used Remington and other brands when I come across it.

Have lots of different brands of 223, but got sick of dealing with primer pockets so I purchase 1,000 primed once fired brass.


----------



## MustangMike

This morning I loaded the 2 boxes of 270 Win for my brother. 165 gr Nosler Solid Base over 58 gr of RL 22.

In the afternoon I stacked some fire wood and split some unsplit rounds that were under them with the X-27. Got real nice out, and we currently don't have any snow cover here.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> I can't recall who it was but one of the regulars here broke assume ribs iirc when their truck slid, wood shifted and a seat rail broke.
> I'm glad I don't have far too drive and it's all slowly and carefully navigated when I'm loaded.



That was none other than Clint himself .


----------



## cantoo

We have some snow and have closed roads once or twice. Couple of fatalities due to road conditions ( maybe driver error?) took me an extra 20 minutes on my 2 1/2 hour drive yesterday. Just after I went past they closed the highway due to black ice, cars were sliding all over the place. I think excess speed for the conditions were the problem but they blamed it on the snow and ice? 
Picked up a load from an online sale today. Lower online attendance over the Christmas holidays meant I got a couple of deals. Rental equipment that was hardly ever used. They had a couple of Stihls but they went more than I wanted to pay. Snow pics are the house in Tobermory where I cleared all the trees.


----------



## 67L36Driver

OK, which one of you guys?


Park rangers investigating who illegally cut trees near Perry Lake
https://www.kctv5.com/news/local_ne...cle_625bda82-30ff-11ea-b74c-a7f62e5b133b.html 
(Via KCTV5)


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> Do you anneal brass?


I annealed 45-70, mainly to make it seal better. I don't annealed anything else and have never had a problem, but we don't shoot a whole lot to need to either.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

67L36Driver said:


> OK, which one of you guys?
> 
> 
> Park rangers investigating who illegally cut trees near Perry Lake
> https://www.kctv5.com/news/local_ne...cle_625bda82-30ff-11ea-b74c-a7f62e5b133b.html
> (Via KCTV5)


My saw is cold...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

67L36Driver said:


> OK, which one of you guys?
> 
> 
> Park rangers investigating who illegally cut trees near Perry Lake
> https://www.kctv5.com/news/local_ne...cle_625bda82-30ff-11ea-b74c-a7f62e5b133b.html
> (Via KCTV5)


I bet it's PDQDL!  He's from KC.


----------



## fishercat

svk said:


> What’s the price on the 620? Certainly some benefits but a 590 at 325 bucks is a great deal on its own too.


 
Not sure but it looks like quite a bit more power plus some other nice upgrades.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> We have some snow and have closed roads once or twice. Couple of fatalities due to road conditions ( maybe driver error?) took me an extra 20 minutes on my 2 1/2 hour drive yesterday. Just after I went past they closed the highway due to black ice, cars were sliding all over the place. I think excess speed for the conditions were the problem but they blamed it on the snow and ice?
> Picked up a load from an online sale today. Lower online attendance over the Christmas holidays meant I got a couple of deals. Rental equipment that was hardly ever used. They had a couple of Stihls but they went more than I wanted to pay. Snow pics are the house in Tobermory where I cleared all the trees.


Nice score.
I like the loading job.
Reminds me of when I went to pick up an aluminum trailer, I had my steel trailer that was the same size with me and a quad. It was interesting but we got it done, getting it undone when I got home was a good bit of work by myself, of course after the fact I came up with about 100 better ways I could have done it .
What's the yellow thing, a lift?


----------



## fishercat

James Miller said:


> Why?


Why not?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I was reading some posts from 5-6 years ago...

I really miss seeing the blue beast


----------



## MustangMike

Reloading Trick: Most of us adjust our full length sizing die to just touch the shoulder, and never adjust it again. Also, many of us don't get neck sizing dies.

I have a large washer that fits between my full size dies and the press and I use it when I want to neck size (w/o using a neck sizing die). This works especially well on long neck cases like the 270 Win.

There is sometimes another benefit to doing this - improved accuracy. Because a short portion of the neck in front of the shoulder will not get sized (the thickness of the washer) it will perfectly align your case in the bore thus improving accuracy. (it is fire formed) Similarly, if I use a neck sizer die, I often adjust it not to size the entire neck.

Most cases have more neck than is necessary for good accuracy. The evidence can be found in short neck cartridges like the 300 Winchester Magnum which was very effective in long range (1,000 yard) matches when it was first introduced.

Happy Reloading!


----------



## svk

Scrounging ice


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Scrounging ice
> View attachment 786659


That's "cool"!
These days it would have to have a shroud that would constantly freeze up .


----------



## abbott295

I have a problem. I bought two saws last week. 

I needed a saw because I was out of reach of my stash and a tree came down and a few branches fell in my driveway. This is like a second place which happens to be closer to where the company has me working than home is. I was able to drive over the branches, nothing bigger than about six inch diameter. These are two saws I mentioned about Thanksgiving time and y'all said I should buy both, and the four wheeler too. A Husqvarna 555 and a Shindaiwa 350. (I have not bought the four wheeler.)

I started with the Shindaiwa because I was working with smaller stuff. I still need to work with the chain more, but as I ran it it started running worse and worse. Trying to tune it some, I found the idle speed all the way in and the mixture screws out on the order of three or four turns, maybe more. Now it doesn't run good at all and the more I try to put it to 'normal' settings the less it wants to run. The saw had oil in the fuel tank and smoked a lot (naturally). for a while, but as it cleared up it also began to falter. I put canned fuel in it; i don't know what they put in at the pawn shop when I bought it, but it started and ran and smoked. 

Is this likely to need anything besides cleaning out the carb and checking the fuel lines and such. Actually much of this, being way out of adjustment and not hardly running after trying to adjust it to proper, sounds a lot like what was going on with the Wild Thing which is the only other saw I have at this place. If that had been running, I would not have needed to buy two saws. 

Thanks in advance. Buying more saws is not always the solution.


----------



## turnkey4099

abbott295 said:


> I have a problem. I bought two saws last week.
> 
> I needed a saw because I was out of reach of my stash and a tree came down and a few branches fell in my driveway. This is like a second place which happens to be closer to where the company has me working than home is. I was able to drive over the branches, nothing bigger than about six inch diameter. These are two saws I mentioned about Thanksgiving time and y'all said I should buy both, and the four wheeler too. A Husqvarna 555 and a Shindaiwa 350. (I have not bought the four wheeler.)
> 
> I started with the Shindaiwa because I was working with smaller stuff. I still need to work with the chain more, but as I ran it it started running worse and worse. Trying to tune it some, I found the idle speed all the way in and the mixture screws out on the order of three or four turns, maybe more. Now it doesn't run good at all and the more I try to put it to 'normal' settings the less it wants to run. The saw had oil in the fuel tank and smoked a lot (naturally). for a while, but as it cleared up it also began to falter. I put canned fuel in it; i don't know what they put in at the pawn shop when I bought it, but it started and ran and smoked.
> 
> Is this likely to need anything besides cleaning out the carb and checking the fuel lines and such. Actually much of this, being way out of adjustment and not hardly running after trying to adjust it to proper, sounds a lot like what was going on with the Wild Thing which is the only other saw I have at this place. If that had been running, I would not have needed to buy two saws.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Buying more saws is not always the solution.



That sounds like a junksaw that the shop added oil to the fuel to help the rings seal to build enough compression to start it. i.e., total junk


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> I have a problem. I bought two saws last week.
> 
> I needed a saw because I was out of reach of my stash and a tree came down and a few branches fell in my driveway. This is like a second place which happens to be closer to where the company has me working than home is. I was able to drive over the branches, nothing bigger than about six inch diameter. These are two saws I mentioned about Thanksgiving time and y'all said I should buy both, and the four wheeler too. A Husqvarna 555 and a Shindaiwa 350. (I have not bought the four wheeler.)
> 
> I started with the Shindaiwa because I was working with smaller stuff. I still need to work with the chain more, but as I ran it it started running worse and worse. Trying to tune it some, I found the idle speed all the way in and the mixture screws out on the order of three or four turns, maybe more. Now it doesn't run good at all and the more I try to put it to 'normal' settings the less it wants to run. The saw had oil in the fuel tank and smoked a lot (naturally). for a while, but as it cleared up it also began to falter. I put canned fuel in it; i don't know what they put in at the pawn shop when I bought it, but it started and ran and smoked.
> 
> Is this likely to need anything besides cleaning out the carb and checking the fuel lines and such. Actually much of this, being way out of adjustment and not hardly running after trying to adjust it to proper, sounds a lot like what was going on with the Wild Thing which is the only other saw I have at this place. If that had been running, I would not have needed to buy two saws.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Buying more saws is not always the solution.


I'd check the spark plug as it's probably nasty looking now. Hit it with a little brake parts cleaner to get any oil off it and then reinstall for now, probably replace it if she will run(why spend money on it if there is a problem, check it out first to narrow down the problem).
I'd check all the fuel lines and inspect the carb connections to be sure nothing is loose, I would also look closely at the intake and check for any holes in it.
Then I would tune the saw starting with the High and Low screws out one turn from lightly screwed all the way in. You don't want to turn them all the way in tightly, just until they stop, then back them out one turn on the high and one turn on the low.
Once you do that you should need to back the idle screw quite a bit as it sounds like it's set very rich right now.
If you don't know how to tune the saw I'd find another member in the area that can help.


----------



## LondonNeil

Pull the muffler and check the piston.

My thought is exactly as turnkey says, but pull the muffler and look.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I was reading some posts from 5-6 years ago...
> 
> I really miss seeing the blue beastView attachment 786568
> View attachment 786569


No pictures but I used to do that with an 87 suburban and 98 GMC Savanna 12 passenger van . Took out the two rows of seats in the van I was able to fit my wife's Fatboy and my Springer in it and pull a 30 ft camper to sturgis 3 times. The area behind the front seats was over 10 ft long


----------



## abbott295

Well, I'm happy to report that the piston looks good having taken the muffler off. I was able to get it to start and run for a while and make a couple test cuts on a little sapling. It was getting dark to see the high and low screws to do much trying to adjust them, but I am pretty sure cleaning the carb is necessary and checking/replacing hoses and maybe the filter. I think it is not getting fuel adequately. I never got around to working with the Wild Thing; similar symptoms, it may need the same treatment. Getting dark to adjust the carb, but I hit the rakers (safety chain) with an angle grinder. Now there are chips, not powder.


----------



## cantoo

chipper, the two fellas loading me at the yard were shaking their heads too for awhile. Hard to tell in the pics but I took 2 axle stands with me to set the top trailer on. Put the pay loader forks under the top trailer on each side of the wheel, hook chains from top bar of the forks to far side of trailer and hook to the rub rail on each side of opposite wheel. Lift forks, tipping points up as you lift to keep it level. Drive straight ahead and set on the two axle stands and the front jack sitting on the lower trailer. Unhook chains back out, lower the front jack then strap it down. Throw the small stuff inside and hit the road. And unloading with my little tractor and limited reach was a bit harder. Put forks on top against the gate, chain to the right side fork, crank the jack as high as it will go, lift as high as possible, pull the lever to tilt the lower trailer bed. Swival the trailer a bit so that the tires on top trailer miss the bottom trailer wheels, make ( yes make) your wife drive the truck ahead and the trailer pulls out from under the upper trailer. Lower the trailer, apologize for yelling at the wife ( it was nearing supper time and I was hungry not stupid) go park the trailer in an empty spot in the field beside the other 22 trailers you already have. Go into the house and surf auction sites while you eat supper. Seen a couple of eagles giving a crow a hard time near Chesley today during the storm. White out conditions then bright sun in Tobermory. Had a good coal bed in the OWB tonight too. Have to click on the eagle pictures for some reason they are sideways too. Darn Americans.


----------



## quantico

I live in a nice suburb.. there is 24 inch 2.5 foot long tree chunks 20 at a time around all summer long.. i have a fireplace but dont use it much.


----------



## SS396driver

quantico said:


> I live in a nice suburb.. there is 24 inch 2.5 foot long tree chunks 20 at a time around all summer long.. i have a fireplace but dont use it much.



That's how it starts . I'll just do a couple here and there . And before you know it you have 12 saws, three trucks and 5 trailers.


Hey that's how it happened to me , I swear never touched a chainsaw before joining this site. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I owned 1 saw. ONE! I’ve lost count how many have gone through my hands!! Every brand too. Echo, Shindawa, Dolmar, Stihl, Poulan, Homelite, Husqvarna, Partner
Honestly always wanted a Johnny Red but never found the right one and trying to put together a possible deal on a Efco.....

But the funniest thing, I still have my first! I joined because I burnt it up and joined to learn about the saw and the aftermarket Big Bore kits, then the bug bit me!!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> chipper, the two fellas loading me at the yard were shaking their heads too for awhile. Hard to tell in the pics but I took 2 axle stands with me to set the top trailer on. Put the pay loader forks under the top trailer on each side of the wheel, hook chains from top bar of the forks to far side of trailer and hook to the rub rail on each side of opposite wheel. Lift forks, tipping points up as you lift to keep it level. Drive straight ahead and set on the two axle stands and the front jack sitting on the lower trailer. Unhook chains back out, lower the front jack then strap it down. Throw the small stuff inside and hit the road. And unloading with my little tractor and limited reach was a bit harder. Put forks on top against the gate, chain to the right side fork, crank the jack as high as it will go, lift as high as possible, pull the lever to tilt the lower trailer bed. Swival the trailer a bit so that the tires on top trailer miss the bottom trailer wheels, make ( yes make) your wife drive the truck ahead and the trailer pulls out from under the upper trailer. Lower the trailer, apologize for yelling at the wife ( it was nearing supper time and I was hungry not stupid) go park the trailer in an empty spot in the field beside the other 22 trailers you already have. Go into the house and surf auction sites while you eat supper. Seen a couple of eagles giving a crow a hard time near Chesley today during the storm. White out conditions then bright sun in Tobermory. Had a good coal bed in the OWB tonight too. Have to click on the eagle pictures for some reason they are sideways too. Darn Americans.


Countryboy will survive, and he will get a lot packed onto a trailer when he needs to, or into the back of a hatchback a trunk, or even the passengers seat lol.
The good thing about my situation was the bottom trailer was my aluminum trailer that had short sides. I left the wheels on the top trailer behind the wheel wells on the bottom, then loaded the quad onto the front to get the weight up there I needed. I drove it from Toledo back home like that, it rode very well, but man did I get some funny looks and I may have because a meme without even knowing it . I know you know this feeling all too well.


----------



## Cowboy254

quantico said:


> I live in a nice suburb.. there is 24 inch 2.5 foot long tree chunks 20 at a time around all summer long.. i have a fireplace but dont use it much.



We're gonna need to see some pics as proof...


----------



## Cowboy254

abbott295 said:


> I have a problem. I bought two saws last week.
> 
> Thanks in advance. *Buying more Stihls is always the solution.*



FIFY 

(Cowboy hunkers down in his reinforced and adequately supplied man cave, awaiting a gentle flaming from non-Stihl fans )


----------



## crowbuster

I only use 1 saw...........at a time.


----------



## crowbuster

MustangMike said:


> Reloading Trick: Most of us adjust our full length sizing die to just touch the shoulder, and never adjust it again. Also, many of us don't get neck sizing dies.
> 
> I have a large washer that fits between my full size dies and the press and I use it when I want to neck size (w/o using a neck sizing die). This works especially well on long neck cases like the 270 Win.
> 
> There is sometimes another benefit to doing this - improved accuracy. Because a short portion of the neck in front of the shoulder will not get sized (the thickness of the washer) it will perfectly align your case in the bore thus improving accuracy. (it is fire formed) Similarly, if I use a neck sizer die, I often adjust it not to size the entire neck.
> 
> Most cases have more neck than is necessary for good accuracy. The evidence can be found in short neck cartridges like the 300 Winchester Magnum which was very effective in long range (1,000 yard) matches when it was first introduced.
> 
> Happy Reloading!



Im in ur camp mike. Im not an expert, but have loaded a round or 10,000. Have 10-12 loadings on 22-250 brass. Neck sized and trimmed, annealed 2x after necks work hardened. middle of the road loads, if I wanted them hot I would get a swift. full length size semi auto for reliable feeding.


----------



## KiwiBro

Struggling to get an acceptable finish on this table. I'm a muppet when it comes to resin. Finding the vertical surfaces the trickiest to get a good depth. 
Will post one more pic, when it finally gets to mates place.


----------



## LondonNeil

That table is a beautiful piece kiwi, top work to be proud of


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> If you have custom dies that match your chamber, then full length makes sense, but I will tell you that neck sizing benefits the accuracy of several of my guns, and prolongs the life of my brass.
> 
> The reason is simple. Many off the shelf rifles have loose chambers, and many dies have tight chambers, so when you adjust your die for the shoulder to touch, you are reducing the diameter of the case at the neck needlessly, and causing more brass flow than firing the round. You also then get a sloppy fit that is less accurate. This will often result in brass failure near the base, which is dangerous.
> 
> You can do what works for you, and I will do what works for me. But I will tell you that when someone out shoots me, they are usually not shooting a hunting rife.
> 
> How long your brass lasts often depends on how hot you load it. I have several boxes of 300 Win Mag, that was loaded a bit less than full house, with 9 loadings.
> 
> When I start to see neck cracks, I replace the box. I have almost never had brass fail near the base, because I don't over work it.


We only full length rounds if it new-to-us brass...otherwise, it is typically for one particular rifle and neck sizing is plenty. It does play into accuracy if you are only using it in one particular rifle.

We knew someone that would get maybe three to four uses on 30-06 brass before it cracked. We discovered he was using small base dies (for a semi-auto) and was work hardening his brass.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I wish I had pics of when I rolled two large Oak rounds into the back of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, thought the front wheels were going to come right off the ground!

When I had my first Explorer, I built a wood box out of plywood that would slide in and out and lock in over the wheel wells. Made cleaning up the vehicle after hauling wood much easier, made it easier to load and prevented damage, and protected front seat passengers from shifting wood. Only the front has to be strong, the bottom can be very thin (to keep it light).

It would go under the deck when not in use.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I wish I had pics of when I rolled two large Oak rounds into the back of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon, thought the front wheels were going to come right off the ground!


So it hooked up good .


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Struggling to get an acceptable finish on this table. I'm a muppet when it comes to resin. Finding the vertical surfaces the trickiest to get a good depth.
> Will post one more pic, when it finally gets to mates place.
> View attachment 786810


 
Stand up on one end tape the area, do your pour let it set up do the other side then do the top. Basically doing three pours.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> That table is a beautiful piece kiwi, top work to be proud of


Thanks but it's actually pretty sh1tty at the mo. Not knowing what I'm doing means probably spending more time to get worse results than anyone experienced with resin finishes. I've done a few in the past but none have needed to be spot on like this one. Am just slowly building up the coats on the vertical surfaces. The top has plenty of resin on it. Then will sand it all flat and go up the grits until it starts looking like a good, flat, even matte/satin finish. Am hoping it'll get there by about 2000g wet sanding without needing any cutting/polishing as I don't have a fancy pants orbital polisher or the pads or the compounds and certainly don't have the experience with all that. But the key I think (but am not sure) is getting a thick enough layer of resin on it so there's enough resinous 'meat'on the bone to not sand through to the wood. Whilst I like learning things, a $4-6k irreplaceable slab of native timber isn't really the best thing to be learning on ;-)


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Stand up on one end tape the area, do your pour let it set up do the other side then do the top. Basically doing three pours.


Thanks. Thought of that but it's not just pharking heavy but over 9' long (or high if on edge).
In hindsight, more resin on both faces of the slab before it was mitred would have been the go, then just a single coat afterwards before final sanding. If I have no joy with the current thin coats then will have to set this table on edge like you suggest and support the waterfall end and pour from a ladder. At least that will be a one-and-done option to get plenty of resin on that face.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kiwi, that table is an absolute work of art pal. Good luck with the resin. I was thinking the same thing for your next one. Do it in three pieces and then Assemble for final coat....

Good luck!


----------



## MustangMike

Epoxy is a PITA to work with … I prefer the Spar Urethane.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks but it's actually pretty sh1tty at the mo. Not knowing what I'm doing means probably spending more time to get worse results than anyone experienced with resin finishes. I've done a few in the past but none have needed to be spot on like this one. Am just slowly building up the coats on the vertical surfaces. The top has plenty of resin on it. Then will sand it all flat and go up the grits until it starts looking like a good, flat, even matte/satin finish. Am hoping it'll get there by about 2000g wet sanding without needing any cutting/polishing as I don't have a fancy pants orbital polisher or the pads or the compounds and certainly don't have the experience with all that. But the key I think (but am not sure) is getting a thick enough layer of resin on it so there's enough resinous 'meat'on the bone to not sand through to the wood. Whilst I like learning things, a $4-6k irreplaceable slab of native timber isn't really the best thing to be learning on ;-)



Always best to learn on someone else's dime than your own ,,, at least that's what I was told Lol


----------



## MustangMike

I'll quote Henry Ford again (or at least it will be close to what he said): "Failure is the opportunity to begin again with more knowledge"


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Epoxy is a PITA to work with … I prefer the Spar Urethane.


Almost 3.25 US gallons of it so far


----------



## muddstopper

Well F, I just typed a long post and it disappeared before I hit summit. If that don't turn a smile upside down. 

As I was saying, my 2018 ford escape with only 12,700miles on it took a crap yesterday. Took it in to dealer for a oil change, inspection and tire rotation and the service manager tells me he needs to keep the car overnite to do a pressure check. Pressure check what?, Said the car was low on coolant and he wanted to find where the water went. Today he calls and said the engine block is cracked and they would have to replace the short block. While I am glad they caught the problem while everything is still under warranty, I have lost all faith in the dependability of the car. Internet search's revealed the 1.5 engine has had a lot of coolant leak problems, but usually not until around 50k miles and over. they gave me a loaner car, 2017 fusion, but my wife didn't like it so we headed down to the dealer to see what else they had since they would have to order a short block and then install it so I knew I would be driving the loaner for a few weeks. We discussed the fears we had about reliability issues possible with a know engine problem and decided to just trade the car in for a new one. They where giving $5000 off sticker on new 2019 and they had one that was the exact same color as the 2018 we where trading in, but with a 2.0 engine and it was AWD, our 2018 was only 2wd. So half a day at a dealership buying a car we hadn't even thought about buying this morning when we got out of bed, but here is a firewood
picture to keep on topic, sort of.


----------



## KiwiBro

How's the building going, muddstopper?


----------



## muddstopper

KiwiBro said:


> How's the building going, muddstopper?


Havent even bought a 2x4, spring is just around the corner.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Well F, I just typed a long post and it disappeared before I hit summit. If that don't turn a smile upside down.
> 
> As I was saying, my 2018 ford escape with only 12,700miles on it took a crap yesterday. Took it in to dealer for a oil change, inspection and tire rotation and the service manager tells me he needs to keep the car overnite to do a pressure check. Pressure check what?, Said the car was low on coolant and he wanted to find where the water went. Today he calls and said the engine block is cracked and they would have to replace the short block. While I am glad they caught the problem while everything is still under warranty, I have lost all faith in the dependability of the car. Internet search's revealed the 1.5 engine has had a lot of coolant leak problems, but usually not until around 50k miles and over. they gave me a loaner car, 2017 fusion, but my wife didn't like it so we headed down to the dealer to see what else they had since they would have to order a short block and then install it so I knew I would be driving the loaner for a few weeks. We discussed the fears we had about reliability issues possible with a know engine problem and decided to just trade the car in for a new one. They where giving $5000 off sticker on new 2019 and they had one that was the exact same color as the 2018 we where trading in, but with a 2.0 engine and it was AWD, our 2018 was only 2wd. So half a day at a dealership buying a car we hadn't even thought about buying this morning when we got out of bed, but here is a firewoodView attachment 787070
> picture to keep on topic, sort of.


That's happened to me before too . Sometimes I just reload the page and it's all there .
Bummer about the car, but at least you are at a point in life where you have options.
I had to search the internet to figure out what wipers my little Honda hatchback took today, the little book that was in the store didn't go back to 97 .
My options today with the car where 2 wipers and a couple gallons of husky juice(orange windshield wiper fluid ).
Nice pile of wood, should be a few Btu's in there.


----------



## chipper1

I managed to get another row of wood I split into the woodshed today. Now there's about 2/11's of next yrs wood in there. I wanted to make sure I got something done before the nasty weather coming, real pleased with what we got done, the kids did great today.

Found a little something in a round of cherry when I split it, it's obvious that whatever "necking" they were doing it's working .


Pulled them apart a little so you can see it's two.


----------



## abbott295

That's a good load of wood for an Escape. With the new one or the old one?


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Pulled them apart a little so you can see it's two.



That is one bullet with the lead core separating from the copper jacket.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That is one bullet with the lead core separating from the copper jacket.


No, its not!


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> That's happened to me before too . Sometimes I just reload the page and it's all there .
> Bummer about the car, but at least you are at a point in life where you have options.
> I had to search the internet to figure out what wipers my little Honda hatchback took today, the little book that was in the store didn't go back to 97 .
> My options today with the car where 2 wipers and a couple gallons of husky juice(orange windshield wiper fluid ).
> Nice pile of wood, should be a few Btu's in there.


Yea, sometimes reloading the page works and sometimes it don't.
I kind of got to give a thumbs up to King Ford in Murphy. How often does a oil change result in a full inspection that could find a potential cracked block in a engine that wasn't even overheating. Someone in the shop must have a very good eye for details. I have bought several new vehicles from King Ford over the years. They have always given me the best price and have been great to deal with. I am a True blue Chevy man when it comes to hotrods, but I have had nothing but good luck with fords for the family car. Most would have well over 200k before getting rid of them and only major repair up to now has been a timing belt on a 2001 escort, I bought new at Kings Ford. My grandson is still driving that car and it has well over 300k miles on it. Heck it had 290k on it when I gave it to him. I don't do as much driving now as I did when I worked. We bought the 2018 in Dec of 2017 so it was just over a year old and we had driven it only 12,000 miles. When I worked, I could put 1000 miles a week on a car. 3 or 4 years and a car was worn out and wouldn't bring nothing as a trade in. This one should last me until I am at least 75 yrold, might even get it paid off by then. LOL

Whoops, forgot the on topic firewood pic.


----------



## muddstopper

abbott295 said:


> That's a good load of wood for an Escape. With the new one or the old one?


----------



## svk

High of 6 tomorrow but I will be making firewood from my neighbor's blow downs. I figure if I can get through January with scrounged wood then I will definitely have enough in the pile to get till spring. Or if we get some more mild weather I will keep on scrounging and save that stuff for next year!


----------



## Haywire

muddstopper said:


> Whoops, forgot the on topic firewood pic.
> View attachment 787205



Looks like either your camera or the operator were drunk in that pic!


----------



## Haywire

Not much snow this year so far, but the kiddo's been wanting to get the sled out for a rip. The good 'ol Tundra will climb over anything, so we cruised the old logging road up behind the house. Lot's of good scrounge up there.


----------



## muddstopper

Haywire said:


> Looks like either your camera or the operator were drunk in that pic!


Not going to confirm or deny the possible consumption of any type of alcoholic beverage during the taking of that picture


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Not much snow this year so far, but the kiddo's been wanting to get the sled out for a rip. The good 'ol Tundra will climb over anything, so we cruised the old logging road up behind the house. Lot's of good scrounge up there.
> 
> View attachment 787237
> 
> View attachment 787238


Nice pics. What towns are you near? I spent time in Bigfork last summer.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Looks like either your camera or the operator were drunk in that pic!


It was perfectly clear to me .


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Nice pics. What towns are you near? I spent time in Bigfork last summer.


West of Kalispell


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> West of Kalispell in a little area called Kila.


Nice, not too far away. I bought my cowboy boots and some antique cast iron pans in Kalispel.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Nice, not too far away. I bought my cowboy boots and some antique cast iron pans in Kalispel.


Cool. I worked as a canoe guide in Ely for a summer back in '98. Is that anywhere near you?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Cool. I worked as a canoe guide in Ely for a summer back in '98. Is that anywhere near you?


Yup, an hour away!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Yup, an hour away!


Northern MN is nice. State of Hockey!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Happy Friday boys! I dunno if I’m gonna try and finish scrounging wood over the mountain, next town over or the wood around the corner or just split what I got at home. Figure I got all the time in the world to split so that’s last on the list. Figure preliminarily that I’ll get the wood that isn’t secured as “mine”. The owner has it open to all takers. But we’ll see what the morning brings. Anyone else have plans for wood tomorrow?


----------



## SS396driver

I need to process the wood I have here so I can go get more next week.


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MI1YCAz7X65gIVCY3ICh1IgQe4EAQYAiABEgJ1pPD_BwE

as you fellas have seen from the pics my splitters wedge is not on the ram so I’ve often day dreamed about having a slip over 4way. It’s no secret ASH splits like butter so I can’t imagine having much troubles. Thinking I can use a old plow blade to fabricate something slick up. What do you fellas think?


----------



## JustJeff

Bucket edge works well

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Happy Friday boys! I dunno if I’m gonna try and finish scrounging wood over the mountain, next town over or the wood around the corner or just split what I got at home. Figure I got all the time in the world to split so that’s last on the list. Figure preliminarily that I’ll get the wood that isn’t secured as “mine”. The owner has it open to all takers. But we’ll see what the morning brings. Anyone else have plans for wood tomorrow?


Happy happy to you too .
I got about a 1/5 of our wood split and stacked today, the kids kicked butt moving it to the shed and stacking it . It was nice to get what I got done today because it was rounds that where near the group of 4 black locust that got blown over this summer in the wind storm. My wood pile was next to them and I had a row of wood holding the pile in that was up against them, there were quite a few in dirt and jammed under the trees, now I have a little path through there and can tarp the rest easily. All this was done just in the nick of time since we are supposed to get 1.5" of rain by morning, then 1/4 to 3/4" of freezing rain, then 3-4" of snow on top of that with 40-45mph winds, it could be a big mess here tomorrow. What do you think the chance is I'll get to run a saw this weekend .




MechanicMatt said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MI1YCAz7X65gIVCY3ICh1IgQe4EAQYAiABEgJ1pPD_BwE
> 
> as you fellas have seen from the pics my splitters wedge is not on the ram so I’ve often day dreamed about having a slip over 4way. It’s no secret ASH splits like butter so I can’t imagine having much troubles. Thinking I can use a old plow blade to fabricate something slick up. What do you fellas think?


@merc_man any tips .

I still want a box splitter setup, that or to make a standard style huskee splitter wedge into a pusher and then weld a knife onto the end of the beam(after removing the foot to make it like yours) and build a nice table that detaches like a supersplit/or a Timberwolf. I need a pole building so I can get a welder and build things .


----------



## MechanicMatt

My brother in-law and I have plans of making a big box splitter, he got his hands on a cylinder from a excavator and I have a twin cylinder 18hp Honda. Figure with a big old pump and a valve we’d have a sweet setup


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/for/d/florida-rustic-farmhouse-tables-and/7041454389.html

this ones for KiwiBro


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/for/d/florida-rustic-farmhouse-tables-and/7041454389.html
> 
> this ones for KiwiBro


bloody rippa, tks


----------



## merc_man

MechanicMatt said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MI1YCAz7X65gIVCY3ICh1IgQe4EAQYAiABEgJ1pPD_BwE
> 
> as you fellas have seen from the pics my splitters wedge is not on the ram so I’ve often day dreamed about having a slip over 4way. It’s no secret ASH splits like butter so I can’t imagine having much troubles. Thinking I can use a old plow blade to fabricate something slick up. What do you fellas think?


Heres some pics of a slip on wedge i just finished up today. I dont have much wood at home. Found a knoty chunknof oak to try butnit will work good on the ash that inusually cut. If you have a few tool, grinder and welder you can makenone pretty simple and much cheaper buying one. Most my materials were scrap from work.
























Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

All you Canadians NE of Michigan ready for this, you're gonna get dumped on it looks like.
It's been raining pretty hard here for an hour and a half already, it looks like it will be all snow on your side of the lake, break out the snow machines .


----------



## turnkey4099

Moved about 1/2 cord wood from shed to porch yesterday and today. Tried to beat the snow storm we have coming in. In the past I would wait until I was about out on the porch then have to use thesnow blower to make a path around the back of the house to haul across (shed on wrong end of house). This year I decided to keep the porch near full (holds 4.75 clord when full). Snow started about noon and I should have enough in there to last until the snow goes away about early March. 

My old Stanley type heatilator (shroud around firebox) is very inefficient so it takes around 7 cord a season.

Snow started about noon and soon turned into a blizzard. Only got about 4" of very heavy wet snow so it wasn't moving after hitting the ground but I still wound up with drifts across the drive. Looks like I'll be on the blower tomorrow to clear the drive. Then out to the pasture to make a path for the rider mower&cart so I can move big chunks to the splitter. I still have around 6 cord still to split/pile, just finished cord 10.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Me and the boys are going scrounging


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> All you Canadians NE of Michigan ready for this, you're gonna get dumped on it looks like.
> It's been raining pretty hard here for an hour and a half already, it looks like it will be all snow on your side of the lake, break out the snow machines .


Just rain so far but they are calling for freezing rain/ice storm. Hopefully we get snow. The snow machine isn't getting any love sitting in the garage. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

chipper1 said:


> All you Canadians NE of Michigan ready for this, you're gonna get dumped on it looks like.
> It's been raining pretty hard here for an hour and a half already, it looks like it will be all snow on your side of the lake, break out the snow machines .


Were getting heavy rain now. We missed a lot of it. Looked like it stayed north of me but were in it now till about 4 am sunday

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well Wurtsboro was picked CLEAN! On to the next scrounge spot!


----------



## chipper1

Just started to switch over here, need to run to the farm and get a couple gallons of milk and take a Redbox movie back.

They downgraded the earlier predictions to 1/10 - 1/2" of ice 2-4" of snow and wind at 35mph.
With all the damage we had this summer the weakest trees already were taken out. We've already gotten an inch of rain, so the ground is pretty saturated so now the root systems and horizontal branches will be tested. My wife calls this natural pruning .


----------



## svk

-24 here, wasn’t supposed to get that cold. 

After basketball I’ll be cleaning the chimney and starting to cut wood. It’s supposed to be slightly above zero by then.


----------



## woodchip rookie

65F here


----------



## panolo

@MechanicMatt How's the older pup getting along with the new one? Nice to have some fellas to scrounge with!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> 65F here


You'll be 20-30 degrees cooler tomorrow after the front passes thru.
Not sure how accurate that is, but I gotta have a "full jacket" on here now .


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s sick warm here today, 58F. Tomorrow supposed to be 55F. Doesn’t feel like January, feels like April. 

At first the older pup couldn’t have a thing to do with the little guy. But now they play like best buds. 

For the spot near my house, I leave the trailer at home. It’s less than a half mile to my door. 

I tried my best to emulate Dancan and set the running boards on the ground! My nephews truck has highway tread and with the soft ground I actually had to chain up to his truck and drag him to the pavement.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just noticed I forgot the picture of the running board about an inch from scrubbing and a picture of the BIGGER nephew doing his thing. He gets pretty spoiled buy his step dad. That truck was in great shape when given to him and that 371 was damn minty when he passed it down to him. Lastly, (and thank God) he pulled some strings and got the boy in the union. Starts Monday! I told Christopher, keep your mouth shut and let them see how hard you can work not hear how hard you work!!


----------



## JustJeff

Right at freezing now. Ice is starting to build up on the trees. Scrounge!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

My logging buddy hooked me up with a sweet pile of ends. Keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Moved about 1/2 cord wood from shed to porch yesterday and today. Tried to beat the snow storm we have coming in. In the past I would wait until I was about out on the porch then have to use thesnow blower to make a path around the back of the house to haul across (shed on wrong end of house). This year I decided to keep the porch near full (holds 4.75 clord when full). Snow started about noon and I should have enough in there to last until the snow goes away about early March.
> 
> My old Stanley type heatilator (shroud around firebox) is very inefficient so it takes around 7 cord a season.
> 
> Snow started about noon and soon turned into a blizzard. Only got about 4" of very heavy wet snow so it wasn't moving after hitting the ground but I still wound up with drifts across the drive. Looks like I'll be on the blower tomorrow to clear the drive. Then out to the pasture to make a path for the rider mower&cart so I can move big chunks to the splitter. I still have around 6 cord still to split/pile, just finished cord 10.



Saved from the snowblower...at a cost. Temp came up to above freezing overnight so I woke to 2" of saturated snow. No way would the blower move it. Shoveled it. Took two sessions and not pleasant as I was mostly just baling water - scoop toss...repeat. bad part was the lwo part of drive which collects a big water puddle so I was out there scooping soaking snow and ggetting shoes, socks, pantlegs soaked. 

I sure did want to wait for it to melt but that was dubioous as we are in for some below zero temps tomorrow. If the ruts I put into it were to freeze I would be royally screwed trying to run blower the rest of the winter.


----------



## JustJeff

Ice starting to build up a bit. Hopefully it turns to snow.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

Not scrounging for me, but as work exchange for my sons schoolin! 

Last Sunday night a big oak, maybe 30” something dbh, fell across the driveway to my son’s preschool. 




Teacher/owner forgot I was into firewood, and got her dad out there to cut it away from the road. Here’s how it was when I got there:




So I’ll be cutting it up into firewood as part of our work trade. She doesn’t have a woodstove yet but has been planning to get one, so maybe by the time this stuff seasoned she’ll have that together! 
Got some done Thursday. It was a beautiful day, 50 and pure sunshine.




And a friend came out to practice some splittin.




saving the rest of the big stuff for the bigger toy that should arriving this coming week [emoji3060][emoji2956]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> You'll be 20-30 degrees cooler tomorrow after the front passes thru.
> Not sure how accurate that is, but I gotta have a "full jacket" on here now .


When we passed through Charleston on the way to Roanoke from Cbus it was 82


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> My logging buddy hooked me up with a sweet pile of ends. Keep me busy for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 787599
> View attachment 787600
> View attachment 787601


I swear I have seen that green truck in Baltimore, OH


----------



## MustangMike

That X-27 can likely split that straight grain oak faster than a splitter! I split a little Oak and Beech today.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, you got 2 puppies plus the little one???


----------



## svk

-4 here. Other folks around had -35 this morning so we got off easy with -23.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, One Puppy and one Jacque. Jacque is a Chihuahua mix that amazes me how smart he is. His skull isn’t big enough for how smart he is and how well he listens and behaves


----------



## MechanicMatt

My two boys, Jacque has been to the cabin twice and I can’t wait to bring Gunner!


----------



## svk

Well I spent the entire afternoon putzing around outside. 

Started off by cleaning the chimney. The plastic bristle brush wasn’t as stiff as I’d like but it did knock quite a bit of crap out of the chimney.


----------



## svk

Then I messed around with saws for quite a while. Sharpened the chain on the 130 and put the new bucking spike on the 8500. Also (temporarily) put on the Tsumura bar. 



These are ready to go. I’ll put them in the sauna when I’m through so they’ll be warm overnight. 



Supposed to get to +17 tomorrow. With highs around 0 today it was a bit chilly for running saws.


----------



## Haywire

I like that Poulan.


----------



## MechanicMatt

She sure does look pretty with that bar on it Steve!


----------



## JustJeff

MechanicMatt said:


> My two boys, Jacque has been to the cabin twice and I can’t wait to bring Gunner!View attachment 787644
> View attachment 787645


Your boy looks like my girl Ruby





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

MustangMike said:


> That X-27 can likely split that straight grain oak faster than a splittre! I split a little Oak and Beech today.



You got that right. Straight green Red oak = butter. I also have the isocore 8lb for when things get twisty/knotted/crotchy. It’s a beast.

What is beech like splitting? There is a fair amount of it around here but I’ve never split it, so much more oak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot00

Haywire said:


> I like that Poulan.


Me too.


----------



## svk

A different angle


----------



## MechanicMatt

Now you’re just teasing us with the big ole gal!


----------



## KiwiBro

For the love of Mike, get it dirty already


----------



## svk

Tomorrow it will be run with the 20” bar. Planning to get one, possibly two loads of aspen.


----------



## SS396driver

Matt it was 63 here today . To warm to split wood so I detailed the ol 07 dodge . Started with a just clean it out and ended up shampooing the carpet.


----------



## MechanicMatt

After doing wood, I took a shower and went and coached my daughters Basketball team. Trucks thermometer said 64! 64!!! The wife and kids were playing outside like it was spring when I got home from the firewood and it just kept getting warmer. I’m just waiting for the REAL winter weather to show up. 

I had a Tshirt on when doing the wood....... dripping in sweat


----------



## svk

You guys are having incredible weather. 

It was as low as -10 a couple hours ago here. Now back up to -4


----------



## Haywire

Is there anyone on here that can make me up a loop of Stihl 25RS chain? Saw shop in town doesn't carry it.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm surprised Steve's saws even run after being submerged in the Sauna all night!!!

To my surprise, the straight grain Beech was not too tough, and I had some good size rounds, but the knotty Oak pieces gave me fits, and were set aside for the hydro. You do so well on the straighter grain stuff that you think you can get them … but … NO!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Mark (I believe he is mcobb2 on this site) can hook you up with whatever Stihl chain you want.


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> Mark (I believe he is mcobb2 on this site) can hook you up with whatever Stihl chain you want.


Thanks, I'll give him a shout.


----------



## svk

Good to know there’s a source for custom loops of Stihl chain.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Morning from Roanoke.


----------



## Smacktooth

Morning from chapel hill




65 degrees right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Gruber

69*F Record high here yesterday.
36*F right now 
Wish it would freeze too muddy to do much outside. Not suppose to rain for 3 days maybe it will dry out a bit. Then I can clean up yesterday's wind. Nothing big lots of brush.


----------



## svk

I’ve got a pot of coffee plus a big grilled egg n Swiss sandwich down the hatch. Time to get motivated. Up to +4 outside now.


----------



## MechanicMatt

On my way from a round of sporting clays, did horrible. First time at this place, and boy did I suck only got 48 out of 100. Going to go home and split some wood.


----------



## svk

First couple of logs. Have a helper today so I don’t need to load any splits.


----------



## svk

We’ve got the pickup box a little higher than level with splits so far. Taking a water break. 

I have the 130 dialed in at last. It finally cuts like I expected it to cut. Not quite the revver that my 142 was (or isn’t yet, it only has 2 tanks though it) but has more torque in the cut. Without dogs it’s hard to bog it. Was able to find some clear aspen which when frozen cuts more like oak with small matchstick chips rather than the big square chips it throws when thawed.


----------



## U&A

Got the 2166 converted to a 2172 and she is running good! Was a tad tricky with the coil having the time advancing feature.
Put it to work and it is running great. This cherry had very few buds and leaves on it two summers ago and last summer it produce basically none. The bottom 2 feet of the trunk is a pretty terrible shape with ants mold and you can tell it’s starting to rot good.

If trees are coming out of my woods I try and only get the ones that are on the ground, dying or in my way of future plans (trails).

cut it a bit high in the good wood. I plan on getting 12 cord stacked by the end of 2020. We will see if it happens. With the X27 doing all the splitting.


----------



## svk

Got the 5020 dialed in for winter cutting as well. I think it was about 80 degrees the last time I ran it so I needed to open up the high key significantly to four stroke in single digits.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Got the 5020 dialed in for winter cutting as well. I think it was about 80 degrees the last time I ran it so I needed to open up the high key significantly to four stroke in single digits.
> 
> View attachment 787867
> View attachment 787868
> View attachment 787869
> View attachment 787870



A rainbow of saws... i love it!

You just need a jred and a blue makita!!

Not sure how to get the “indigo and Violet” colors though ....

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> A rainbow of saws... i love it!
> 
> You just need a jred and a blue makita!!
> 
> Not sure how to get the “indigo and Violet” colors though ....
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Well those early 90's Poulans are purple and green. And Bluemax saws are deep blue LOL.


----------



## Philbert

Any color you want with a can of Krylon. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Three things for me to add this afternoon, well maybe 4, 1 go Houston - love when underdogs win, 2 I landed an absolute gold mind of wood!
Neighbor recognizes my truck from the other day when I had it stacked with wood, I was driving to “the spot” to show my BIL and he flags me down. Asks me if I’d be interested in all the wood that’s around his property. He had a guy drop all these trees and nobody to take it!!! I soooo wish it wasn’t freaking tax season, it is literally 1/8 mile from my door. Uncle Mike could be busy for days! 
3- my nephew and BIL and I mowed through my pile of rounds, worked that old blue splitter HARD today! 4- my little one, she has been working hard on her RUBIX cube and amazes me!!! I can jumble it up and she can solve a single side in less than two minutes easy peasy as she says.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Three things for me to add this afternoon, well maybe 4, 1 go Houston - love when underdogs win, 2 I landed an absolute gold mind of wood!
> Neighbor recognizes my truck from the other day when I had it stacked with wood, I was driving to “the spot” to show my BIL and he flags me down. Asks me if I’d be interested in all the wood that’s around his property. He had a guy drop all these trees and nobody to take it!!! I soooo wish it wasn’t freaking tax season, it is literally 1/8 mile from my door. Uncle Mike could be busy for days!
> 3- my nephew and BIL and I mowed through my pile of rounds, worked that old blue splitter HARD today! 4- my little one, she has been working hard on her RUBIX cube and amazes me!!! I can jumble it up and she can solve a single side in less than two minutes easy peasy as she says.



The little house on the left heading towards bloomingburg? I was going to stop but it looked like a logger was doing it. Since the logs were stacked behind the house


----------



## H-Ranch

One of my other new best friends emailed me last week; I had picked up 7 loads of wood from his property 2 years ago. He is due south of me by exactly 1 mile. I left him my contact info and he kept it and actually used it! He said, "I have about 10 or 12 logs about 4 ft long and maybe a foot in diameter. Do you want them?" Yes, of course I do.

So I showed up with the free for nothing trailer expecting to get it in one trip. Not a chance. The big ones are much more than a foot in diameter and most of them are much longer than 4 feet. 


So I loaded the small stuff while he cut up everything else short enough to fit in the narrow trailer and load with his tractor.








Mostly cherry with a couple other pieces mixed in including a fairly big chunk of apple in the last pic. He said he would call me again next year - that's what you get when you say what you do and do what you say.


----------



## James Miller

66 today decided it was a good day to change the block heater cord on the truck.
Wife went out to start the truck tuesday morning and said the cord sparked at her when she unplugged it.


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Any color you want with a can of Krylon.
> 
> Philbert



Thats no fun. You stop it[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Well those early 90's Poulans are purple and green. And Bluemax saws are deep blue LOL.



Forgot about blue max. 

Well you know what you need to do now[emoji16][emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> The little house on the left heading towards bloomingburg? I was going to stop but it looked like a logger was doing it. Since the logs were stacked behind the house


. 

if you’re headed toward Bloomingburg, the next road on the right. It is a horse shoe road. But once you turn right into that road, first house on the left. He had oak, ash, hickory and LOCUST all’s dropped. Dude even has cherry all bucked into rounds and just sitting for someone to come and take it. Said “everyone else promised to come take it and never came back”. When he first started talking he asked if I’d be interested in buying, I kinda stalled.... then he asked where do you live, I said see those kids riding that quad over there, that’s me. He said, well for a neighbor, it’s FREE! Super stoked! It’s gotta be 10 cords easy!


----------



## SS396driver

Nice score.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks, I am beyond pumped about it!

Kansas City decided to show up and start playing, so much for Houston


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Got the 5020 dialed in for winter cutting as well. I think it was about 80 degrees the last time I ran it so I needed to open up the high key significantly to four stroke in single digits.
> 
> View attachment 787867
> View attachment 787868
> View attachment 787869
> View attachment 787870


I have never retuned a carb on a known well running saw due to temperature change. I run em in a full 100C temperature range, just treat em nicer at the end of either spectrum. Let them warm up and cool either way. My biggest problem is having my chain freeze in the bar.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396, that house you are talking about is my old neighbor Mikes moms house. He burns wood in a Out Door Wood Boiler. I tried and he told me it’s all spoken for. This is a TON closer. I’ve been brainstorming non stop about the most efficient ways to get the wood onto my property. Gonna have to grab my BIL dump trailer for sure. My single axle isn’t built for the abuse that these rounds are gonna put it through.


----------



## MechanicMatt

First step is grab all the pallets I have stacked at work! Second is grab the boy I gave my 305sbc to. I LS swapped my older Camaro and gave a 16 year old boy the 305. Third grab my nephew and the dump trailer. 4th grab the brother in-law. My BIL cutting, me filling in between cutting and loading. 16yo boy loading, nephew loading and driving/dumping. Best I can think of. DANG I wish it wasn’t Tax Season!! Mustang Mike would turn them into firewood rounds in NO TIME!


----------



## Haywire

Giving the old girl some maintenance. Ran her hard this weekend, but she never complained.


----------



## MechanicMatt

What is she Haywire?


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> On my way from a round of sporting clays, did horrible. First time at this place, and boy did I suck only got 48 out of 100. Going to go home and split some wood.


They break easier when its colder lol.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Giving the old girl some maintenance. Ran her hard this weekend, but she never complained.
> 
> View attachment 787950


Sweet, those are good saws.
Is that one an open or closed port.


MechanicMatt said:


> What is she Haywire?


365, maybe a 365 special?
Could be a 362, but not many of those around.
Wait, thats a 2 series lol.
Dang phone screen is to small.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, you think so? With that chain brake?? I thought a 2 series or a 55.....


I’m gonna guess 268, but for his sake hope and pray 272


----------



## Haywire

MechanicMatt said:


> What is she Haywire?


261 with a 262 piston in her belly.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, you think so? With that chain brake?? I thought a 2 series or a 55.....
> 
> 
> I’m gonna guess 268, but for his sake hope and pray 272


I'm on my computer now, I saw it's a 2 series, right after I got on here.
But I edited my post before he said it was .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sweet, I LOVE my 262


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Sweet, I LOVE my 262


You shoulda grabbed the one I just sold lol.
They are good ole saws, I'd rather have a ported 357 though, which is why I sold that one .
What's funny is I very rarely run it, because I like to go right from a 50 to a 70.
I should run it when I take down a large maple that's waiting for the weather to work, maybe later this week if the ground freezes good and solid.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Haywire, with a Swedish beauty in there, I honestly didn’t notice anything else. Gonna have to go back and look now


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Don't be jealous of my well organized work bench. I know exactly where everything is


I like the husky sign .


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> You shoulda grabbed the one I just sold lol.
> They are good ole saws, I'd rather have a ported 357 though, which is why I sold that one .
> What's funny is I very rarely run it, because I like to go right from a 50 to a 70.
> I should run it when I take down a large maple that's waiting for the weather to work, maybe later this week if the ground freezes good and solid.



chipper, I’m working on a deal for four Huskys. A 460, 357, 266 and one that the guy isn’t sure. Ones a runner, two are burned up and the 460 he said wasn’t worth his time to look at. 

old farmer at work, he dreams about John Deere and Stihl, swears nothing else’s worth his time.....


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> chipper, I’m working on a deal for four Huskys. A 460, 357, 266 and one that the guy isn’t sure. Ones a runner, two are burned up and the 460 he said wasn’t worth his time to look at.
> 
> old farmer at work, he dreams about John Deere and Stihl, swears nothing else’s worth his time.....


Did he run them all, where did he get them if not, wondering because of his stihl preference.
I have a buyer for the 266 if you are interested in selling it I will set you up with him.
The 359/357's are great saws, I think the 359's are very under rated, much like the 261 was.
Base gasket delete and a muffler mod and they wake right up, little porting and they get fast and are very easy to work on.
Main problem with them is the carbs, which is nothing a rebuild kit and a quick mod to the carb cover(drill a hole) fixes.
There were some of the 357's that had an auto decomp, they had quite a few problems with them. Those you remove the lower portion of the tube and tap the hole, loctite a set screw in to block it and they are fixed, that is if the top end wasn't burnt up. Most guys also replace the plastic intake clamps on the 359/357 if they have them, I've never had a problem with one loosening up. My theory is that when the chains are not well cared for the saws overheat(worse on the ones with a cat muffler), once that happens the clamp looses it's shape/holding power and the intake leaks.
460's aren't bad, just not the best power to weight, but they;; bring in the firewood and will run a 24 if needed.


----------



## MechanicMatt

His neighbor, he’s older then George who’s 66. Doesn’t cut anymore and gave them all to George. When it didn’t start, he’s just go out a buy a new one.....


When they’re at my place I’ll let you know


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> I have never retuned a carb on a known well running saw due to temperature change. I run em in a full 100C temperature range, just treat em nicer at the end of either spectrum. Let them warm up and cool either way. My biggest problem is having my chain freeze in the bar.


Most of my saws don’t need a retune and I try to only run saws when it’s above zero. But both of these absolutely needed to be richened up.


----------



## svk

This is why my saws start right up when it’s 4 degrees out. I keep them in the sauna overnight. Have about 100 gallons of water for thermal mass out there so it will stay above freezing for a couple of days after we have a sauna. 

I let them dry out and then put them back in the garage.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I would have bought that one had I seen it.


Matt said the same thing lol.
Here's the 357 Tdriller ported, I've been considering listing it, I just don't run the 60cc saws much.
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=TjBhZ0FXUE9IRldBTHpqNmwwTl83bGhSLUladWxR


----------



## svk

357 ported would be a darn near perfect saw.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 357 ported would be a darn near perfect saw.


Good saws for sure. The 562 was a good one as well .


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey Kiwi, looks like some good rain over the fire grounds in the next week. Maybe your aunt's place will be ok after all.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, my Tax Season does not start until 2/1.

Also, the Walmart does still sell 22s and shotgun shells, just no handgun ammo or 223. They no longer show any ammo on their website!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> DANG I wish it wasn’t Tax Season!! Mustang Mike would turn them into firewood rounds in NO TIME!



1) It is not Tax Season

2) Have you noticed … despite all the Husky cheering … when the going gets tough he wishes for the relative with all the Stihls to show up!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Kiwi, looks like some good rain over the fire grounds in the next week. Maybe your aunt's place will be ok after all.


Fingers crossed for a good dousing


----------



## James Miller

I'll be heading back to the big oak after dropping my daughter off at school tomorrow. Haven't been up there since I posted this pic the other day. Hope I dont have to clear other trees out of the way to get there after the wind we had last night.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> 1) It is not Tax Season
> 
> 2) Have you noticed … despite all the Husky cheering … when the going gets tough he wishes for the relative with all the Stihls to show up!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

What my uncle fails to remember is, he is retired. I only have Saturdays and Sundays to cut wood. But he has all seven days to play outside.

Snapped these pictures as I drove by this morning on my way to work, there’s more wood in the back and the sides


----------



## svk

It’s a balmy 10 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow 4 out of the next 5 days so I’ll be putting on the plow tonight.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> First step is grab all the pallets I have stacked at work! Second is grab the boy I gave my 305sbc to. I LS swapped my older Camaro and gave a 16 year old boy the 305. Third grab my nephew and the dump trailer. 4th grab the brother in-law. My BIL cutting, me filling in between cutting and loading. 16yo boy loading, nephew loading and driving/dumping. Best I can think of. DANG I wish it wasn’t Tax Season!! Mustang Mike would turn them into firewood rounds in NO TIME!



At least it's close. I do alot by myself but I'm retired so I take my time. Hopefully by next week the ground will firm up at my scrounge.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, in that middle pic, I can't tell what is down … but I see standing Locust and Shag Bark!!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s a treasure trove Uncle Mike. I’ll be able to actually have other wood to mix in with ALL THIS DANG ASH......


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> It’s a treasure trove Uncle Mike. I’ll be able to actually have other wood to mix in with ALL THIS DANG ASH......


That's what I'm burning now. Been way to warm for oak or black locust. But next week I'll switch over to them . Not suppose to get out of the 20's


----------



## James Miller

Made another batch of rounds from the big oak today. 
Then pulled this cherry log out of the tree line along the drive way. Going to have to break out the fiskars and get this stuff cleaned up.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> It’s a balmy 10 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow 4 out of the next 5 days so I’ll be putting on the plow tonight.



You mean you’re not going to put your plow on and drive around with it for eight months as a status symbol....?

Boy that happens quite often around here. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> You mean you’re not going to put your plow on and drive around with it for eight months as a status symbol....?
> 
> Boy that happens quite often around here.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Heck no lol. I hate driving with the plow. If I still had my boss plow I’d disconnect it every day. This Western is a bit more work plus the wiring harness is a little wonky when reconnecting so I try to keep it the motions to a minimum.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> You mean you’re not going to put your plow on and drive around with it for eight months as a status symbol....?
> 
> Boy that happens quite often around here.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Same here. Mine sometimes stays on for a couple of weeks but only when I'm not using the truck to get firewood or gravel. Today I picked up 8 tons with the dump trailer two trips



svk said:


> Heck no lol. I hate driving with the plow. If I still had my boss plow I’d disconnect it every day. This Western is a bit more work plus the wiring harness is a little wonky when reconnecting so I try to keep it the motions to a minimum.



The Boss plow is nice I replaced the sno way plow I had . Used it one season and traded it in on the Boss.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well Chipper me and the old farmer talked some more about the 4 Huskys. He said the 266 runs but hasn’t ran since I put the jug and slug in it years ago, his pal had replaced it with the 460. 460 he just put a helicoil in to fix the spark plug, when that went down the old man went back to the store and bought a 455. The 455 is straight gassed (supposedly) and the 357 he doesn’t know what’s wrong. I asked AGAIN how much for all 4, he says “why?” I say, cause you know I got a thing for orange and I know you only like Stihl. He says, “buy me lunch today and I’ll give you that 266 cause you never let me pay you for your time when you fixed it” I said ok, what about the rest, “we’ll see what’s on the lunch menu tomorrow” was his answer...

so we’ll see if he brings in the 266 tomorrow...


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys are cracking me up with the plow talk, at work we have BOSS V plows. They have about the easiest hookup. We hook them up before thanksgiving and take them off about Easter. But, those trucks only move to plow snow or when the service manager needs a 2500HD not his little Colorado...... 

Here’s my firewood hauler when that dang salter isn’t on it!


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Most of my saws don’t need a retune and I try to only run saws when it’s above zero. But both of these absolutely needed to be richened up.


Celcius or American?


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> What my uncle fails to remember is, he is retired. I only have Saturdays and Sundays to cut wood. But he has all seven days to play outside.
> 
> Snapped these pictures as I drove by this morning on my way to work, there’s more wood in the back and the sides


Shoot man you don't want that stuff, it looks like it's been dead for a while lol.


MustangMike said:


> Matt, in that middle pic, I can't tell what is down … but I see standing Locust and Shag Bark!!!


First thing I noticed too .


MechanicMatt said:


> Well Chipper me and the old farmer talked some more about the 4 Huskys. He said the 266 runs but hasn’t ran since I put the jug and slug in it years ago, his pal had replaced it with the 460. 460 he just put a helicoil in to fix the spark plug, when that went down the old man went back to the store and bought a 455. The 455 is straight gassed (supposedly) and the 357 he doesn’t know what’s wrong. I asked AGAIN how much for all 4, he says “why?” I say, cause you know I got a thing for orange and I know you only like Stihl. He says, “buy me lunch today and I’ll give you that 266 cause you never let me pay you for your time when you fixed it” I said ok, what about the rest, “we’ll see what’s on the lunch menu tomorrow” was his answer...
> 
> so we’ll see if he brings in the 266 tomorrow...


Hopefully it's good .


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> Celcius or American?


That's funny!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, it was dropped summer of 2018, I think it’ll be just fine......


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, it was dropped summer of 2018, I think it’ll be just fine......


I was joking, looked like it is the perfect wood to me, hopefully the bark will fall right off the locust for you. That being said I like to keep a bunch of that bark around for shoulder season fires, it works great.
Speaking of black locust , I got a few more short rounds cut up today .


----------



## MechanicMatt

I know pal, I’m just being a smart ass while watching LSU whoop Clemson


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love me a mean 346..... no smart ass, legit LOVE those saws. One day I’ll replace my C/P55 with a 346


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> I love me a mean 346..... no smart ass, legit LOVE those saws. One day I’ll replace my C/P55 with a 346


Those 55's are good ole saws. I like the side tensioner and the top cover clips, just make things a little easier.


----------



## MustangMike

Well Matt, sounds like you gotta get off your duff and come to the CT GTG next year, and I'll introduce you to the Doc … I can't do your bidding for you forever, but I will introduce you!

He did that 262 you love, he did my 360 (that you also love) and he did my MS460, which is an animal!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well Matt, sounds like you gotta get off your duff and come to the CT GTG next year, and I'll introduce you to the Doc … I can't do your bidding for you forever, but I will introduce you!
> 
> He did that 262 you love, he did my 360 (that you also love) and he did my MS460, which is an animal!


He could hook him up for sure.
Most impressive saw I ran a few yrs ago was an 026 he build, bulled a 20x3/8 like a strong 60cc saw.


----------



## MustangMike

He put a 36" on a ported 026 at a GTG as a goof … but it pulled it pretty darn well!


----------



## Cowboy254

I cut up this ? English oak log the winter before last. 




Very easy cutting and the wood was that green that it splashed when I fiskared it. I weighed a piece (the highest bit on the stack below, lying at 90° to the rest) when I stacked it and it was 7kgs. I weighed the same piece the other day and it was 4.4kgs, so it had lost 37% of its weight. I'm calling that good enough to burn this year. I did burn some of the uglies this winter that were from the end that I cut off before the pic and they went pretty well but after another summer will be better again.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I cut up this ? English oak log the winter before last.
> 
> View attachment 788289
> 
> 
> Very easy cutting and the wood was that green that it splashed when I fiskared it. I weighed a piece (the highest bit on the stack below, lying at 90° to the rest) when I stacked it and it was 7kgs. I weighed the same piece the other day and it was 4.4kgs, so it had lost 37% of its weight. I'm calling that good enough to burn this year. I did burn some of the uglies this winter that were from the end that I cut off before the pic and they went pretty well but after another summer will be better again.
> 
> View attachment 788301


Spaghetti for dinner , and a great view!
Those noodles work great for kindling. I like to put them in paper bags from one of the grocery stores we shop at, it seems to absorb the moisture from them.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> He put a 36" on a ported 026 at a GTG as a goof … but it pulled it pretty darn well!


I've seen videos he did running one, his "Piltz" setup for redwoods lol.
Yep, all in the name of good fun, at least he isn't trying to sell that they will cut that way all day on the net as some as tried to do .
Great little firewood saws when he get done with them though .


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy, that does look like English oak. It should have had a strong and distinctive smell for the tanins. From your weights it sounds like its dried to burnable but if you can be bothered, shove the split somewhere warm or even in the oven and keep weighing it. when it no longer gets lighter its 0%mc and you can then work out where its at. Since green it can be 60-80% it may benefit from drying another year yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy, that does look like English oak. It should have had a strong and distinctive smell for the tanins. From your weights it sounds like its dried to burnable but if you can be bothered, shove the split somewhere warm or even in the oven and keep weighing it. when it no longer gets lighter its 0%mc and you can then work out where its at. Since green it can be 60-80% it may benefit from drying another year yet.


You'll never get 0% MC. The air isn't dry enough to do that.


----------



## Smacktooth

Got a little more done at the school admidst the fits of rain.





That round in the tire took maybe 6 seconds.
Where as this one took a bit longer. Arrrrr





Also went back to the property of the deceased fellow who’s family is clearing out his place. Cut up some very wet and muddy but still solid oak. 



Figured it would be a good time to try out the Oregon Duracut chain (M72DPX). Not sure how regular DPX would have compared, but this chain certainly showed not signs of dulling throughout this funk. 

Then filled the rest of the truck from the real jackpot, this stuffs been in this well ventilated black plastic “shed” for 5-6 years:








Moneyyyyy! Yeah there’s some pine and poplar in there, but the oak rounds are so light it’s hard to believe. 

Wanted to check the MC of a split when I got home, but here’s a pro tip: don’t leave your moisture meter out in the rain all night: It don’t work too well after that ![emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

Friend of mine up in Eureka, doesn't have much to say..


----------



## Logger nate

Smacktooth said:


> Got a little more done at the school admidst the fits of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That round in the tire took maybe 6 seconds.
> Where as this one took a bit longer. Arrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also went back to the property of the deceased fellow who’s family is clearing out his place. Cut up some very wet and muddy but still solid oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would be a good time to try out the Oregon Duracut chain (M72DPX). Not sure how regular DPX would have compared, but this chain certainly showed not signs of dulling throughout this funk.
> 
> Then filled the rest of the truck from the real jackpot, this stuffs been in this well ventilated black plastic “shed” for 5-6 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moneyyyyy! Yeah there’s some pine and poplar in there, but the oak rounds are so light it’s hard to believe.
> 
> Wanted to check the MC of a split when I got home, but here’s a pro tip: don’t leave your moisture meter out in the rain all night: It don’t work too well after that ![emoji2957]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!

I probably won’t be able to find much to cut for a few months..


----------



## Haywire

Hey, Nate! Looks pretty white over there! Haven't had much for snow over on this side yet.


----------



## svk

We’ve had about 2-3 inches of snow today. More tomorrow then 24 hours of bitter cold. Then we are supposed to get 15 inches Friday into Saturday.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Hey, Nate! Looks pretty white over there! Haven't had much for snow over on this side yet.


Yeah my son is in Bozeman said they don’t have much either. About 3’ here.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Yeah my son is in Bozeman said they don’t have much either. About 3’ here.


We've got less than a foot which is crazy for this time of year. Usually buried too. Maybe all our meetings finally paid off


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> We've got less than a foot which is crazy for this time of year. Usually buried too. Maybe all our meetings finally paid off
> View attachment 788506


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I probably won’t be able to find much to cut for a few months..View attachment 788492



That's what my wood yard looks like this morning. Somewhere out there is a pile of rounds, about 6 cords worth, waiting to be split/piled.

Put in an hour yesterday with the snow blower building a road through it so I can haul the chunks to the splitter. Don't ask why the splitter and chunks are on opposite sides of the yard...


----------



## Be Stihl

Smacktooth said:


> Got a little more done at the school admidst the fits of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That round in the tire took maybe 6 seconds.
> Where as this one took a bit longer. Arrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also went back to the property of the deceased fellow who’s family is clearing out his place. Cut up some very wet and muddy but still solid oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would be a good time to try out the Oregon Duracut chain (M72DPX). Not sure how regular DPX would have compared, but this chain certainly showed not signs of dulling throughout this funk.
> 
> Then filled the rest of the truck from the real jackpot, this stuffs been in this well ventilated black plastic “shed” for 5-6 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moneyyyyy! Yeah there’s some pine and poplar in there, but the oak rounds are so light it’s hard to believe.
> 
> Wanted to check the MC of a split when I got home, but here’s a pro tip: don’t leave your moisture meter out in the rain all night: It don’t work too well after that ![emoji2957]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Some nice looking White Oak there, should throw some great heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Doctor told me no scrounging for atleast a week today. Sprained MCL in left knee. Wife says I'm getting old .


----------



## MustangMike

Dug up a few logs that were buried in my wood pile and cut them up an split them. Fired up my MOFO 360, which had not been run much lately. Dang thing went through that Red Oak so fast I had to check to make sure it wasn't punky, but no, solid as a Rock!

Even though that stuff had been cut down a year and a half ago in the Spring, it is still wet and heavy! Gave the X-27 a little workout after the saw got the workout! I was pleased it even split some fairly knotty pieces.


----------



## MustangMike

I also took the Ruger American 223 to the range today, and it shot well. Seems that my group sizes go down if I seat the bullet touching the rifling. It still cycles through the magazine (which has worked great since I modified it), but you can't get factory ammo like that!

My 5 shot group was under an inch, even though a pulled a shot, with 4 in 1/2". The trigger is good, but it is stock, and it is tough not to pull it a bit in the cold with such a light rifle.

My heavy 26" barrel 220 swift is much steadier on the sand bags, but a PITA to lug around!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, you gotta talk to Billy Burns, he epoxied led shot in his stock and added a Timney trigger. His American is in 6.5 and the predator, it is a TACK DRIVER!


----------



## MechanicMatt

When are you gonna come meet Gunner


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Natalie started earning her kibble this mornings hunt was successful!


----------



## cat10ken

MechanicMatt said:


> When are you gonna come meet GunnerView attachment 788604


So which one of you plays with the dolls?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Both of us, duh....


----------



## MustangMike

Well I thought you would be calling me … for stuff … it would be good to meet him!


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, I did not buy it to be a target rifle, I don't want to make it heavier … got the 220 for that!


----------



## svk

Long but good day. Mostly.

After I put the girls to bed I went out and plowed. I’ve been having problems with my wiring harness on the plow and I think today was the end. I was just finishing up my neighbors yard and it wouldn’t go up no matter what I did. Came home and fiddled around with it for another half hour with no luck. I’m not going to buy an expensive replacement harness when I’m not sure which end is bad so I’m just going to do pigtail connections. It’s an old truck so may as well just make it work properly.


----------



## svk

I just looked it up. To buy both sides of the QD harness would cost 84 bucks before shipping. Not happening.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Doctor told me no scrounging for atleast a week today. Sprained MCL in left knee. Wife says I'm getting old .



How'd you do that?

I mean the MCL, not the getting old. I already know how that happens.


----------



## JustJeff

Hey Cowboy we are getting a foreign international student from this obscure place called New South Wales. We are hoping to show her what cold really is since she is slated to arrive Feb 1. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Gruber

JustJeff said:


> Hey Cowboy we are getting a foreign international student from this obscure place called New South Wales. We are hoping to show her what cold really is since she is slated to arrive Feb 1.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


4 yrs ago we hosted a student from Thailand. He had never seen snow. Of course we had the second mildest winter ever, this year being the 1st. With only 1 significant snowfall while he was here. Still managed to take him sledding. 
6 years ago we hosted a girl from Germany. At one point she asked why it seems so much colder here than at home. She said she looked up the month to month weather for her home and here and they were about the same. We had the coldest winter on record that year


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> How'd you do that?
> 
> I mean the MCL, not the getting old. I already know how that happens.



Was chasing my daughter around the big oak I'm working on. She jumped off and I jumped off behind her. Must have landed wrong.


----------



## SS396driver

cat10ken said:


> So which one of you plays with the dolls?



Dolls appear to be playing all by themselves. lol


----------



## steved

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2601318689986152/

Near me, looks like an anti-Q...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Doctor told me no scrounging for atleast a week today. Sprained MCL in left knee. Wife says I'm getting old .


Crimey, I think I was old when you were born, what's that make me?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Crimey, I think I was old when you were born, what's that make me?


I was thinking the same thing when I read that Joe .


----------



## rarefish383

Hey Cowboy, my cousin is heading your way in a week or so. He's taking a long cruise around Australia and NZ., The cruise line called them and told them the air quality down there was very poor, and if they wanted to they could cancel there cruise for a 100% refund if they did it 2 weeks prior to their departure date. I think they are still going.


----------



## MustangMike

I hope they are not just putting gas in the carb!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea Joe + Steve, I was thinking the same thing … just didn't want to say anything!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Hey Cowboy we are getting a foreign international student from this obscure place called New South Wales. We are hoping to show her what cold really is since she is slated to arrive Feb 1.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



New South Wales, eh? Rings a vague bell . 

That'll certainly be a change for her from what things have been like in the last couple of months.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 788666
> Was chasing my daughter around the big oak I'm working on. She jumped off and I jumped off behind her. Must have landed wrong.



That could do it, if you felt the knee go 'inwards' towards the other knee when you landed. Don't kick anything with the inside of your foot for a while otherwise you'll know all about it.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Cowboy, my cousin is heading your way in a week or so. He's taking a long cruise around Australia and NZ., The cruise line called them and told them the air quality down there was very poor, and if they wanted to they could cancel there cruise for a 100% refund if they did it 2 weeks prior to their departure date. I think they are still going.



G'day Joe, sounds good. I'd stihl go. The air quality is not flash at the moment but we are expecting good rain over most of the fire affected areas so hopefully that'll be that. There's also an awful lot of Australia that is not blanketed in smoke even now. Over in NZ they'll be getting pretty sunsets and in any case there are so many things to see and do in such a small area over there so they'll have a great time regardless.


----------



## KiwiBro

Smoke is nothing major here. Got some nice sunsets down South around NYE and up here in the North about a week later but not much since. More chance of sunburn than smoke complications. Never really liked the cruises around NZ as they don't really give the best impression of NZ. They are far too touristy for my liking. Camper van, a month, and hanging with locals at every opportunity is the best option. But i guess that can be said of every country. Just gotta feel safe the locals aren't gonna have you (over) for dinner. Apparently, white people taste like pork when boiled up.


----------



## cat10ken

Hey Cowboy: My old boss's son got done in California and now is in Australia flying the big planes that drop fire retardant. In such a big area how do they decide where to dump their loads? There would be so many critical areas.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Gotta burn the midnight oil to get all these rounds cleared to make room for the new wood


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Gotta burn the midnight oil to get all these rounds cleared to make room for the new wood


Looking good. 
I'm starting on a new site Friday. So I'll be going from one to the other. Should be set for a long time.


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> midnight oil


One of my favourite Aussie bands.


----------



## James Miller

Decided to try out my yard sale axe since I'm not supposed to be doing much. 
Going to do some research on how to sharpen an axe. Didn't do bad but won't split with the fiskars.


----------



## lefturnfreek

KiwiBro said:


> One of my favourite Aussie bands.




Yes, I agree they are an awesome band, but had a giggle, cause I’m half Kiwi myself, on the wrong side of the world, North of 50 in a frozen hell atm, and my dad chose Canada over shorts and gum boots ....

Keep on ..... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Smoke is nothing major here. Got some nice sunsets down South around NYE and up here in the North about a week later but not much since. More chance of sunburn than smoke complications. Never really liked the cruises around NZ as they don't really give the best impression of NZ. They are far too touristy for my liking. Camper van, a month, and hanging with locals at every opportunity is the best option. But i guess that can be said of every country. Just gotta feel safe the locals aren't gonna have you (over) for dinner. Apparently, white people taste like pork when boiled up.


We went on a Caribbean cruise with my cousin and wife the year I retired. I enjoyed it, but was not thrilled by it. The whole cruise was set up around selling jewelry to the ladies. Contests every day on board. Jewelry stores on every island linked to the cruise lines. Then the casino's. I'm not into jewelry or gambling. The following year we went on a cruise to Panama. We started doing things on shore on our own instead of the excursions offered by the lines. I figured out that when the cruise line plans an excursion, they drive you through the best parts of the towns. The second cruise we hired local tour buss's and they got you to the end point much faster by going the fastest route, through the poor parts of town. The abject poverty a mile away from the tourist traps is unbelievable. Ferrell dogs every where, drunks asleep on the side walk. Getting trash off the islands is very expensive, so even the nicest villa's had refrigerators, cars, TV's just pushed over the hill in the back yard.

I have 2 friends in NZ, and I'd love to go there to hunt Red Deer, maybe someday?


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> We went on a Caribbean cruise with my cousin and wife the year I retired. I enjoyed it, but was not thrilled by it. The whole cruise was set up around selling jewelry to the ladies. Contests every day on board. Jewelry stores on every island linked to the cruise lines. Then the casino's. I'm not into jewelry or gambling. The following year we went on a cruise to Panama. We started doing things on shore on our own instead of the excursions offered by the lines. I figured out that when the cruise line plans an excursion, they drive you through the best parts of the towns. The second cruise we hired local tour buss's and they got you to the end point much faster by going the fastest route, through the poor parts of town. The abject poverty a mile away from the tourist traps is unbelievable. Ferrell dogs every where, drunks asleep on the side walk. Getting trash off the islands is very expensive, so even the nicest villa's had refrigerators, cars, TV's just pushed over the hill in the back yard.
> 
> I have 2 friends in NZ, and I'd love to go there to hunt Red Deer, maybe someday?


Yeah, have never seen the attraction of such alternate reality tourist spots. Works for some people I s'pose but getting away from those places, and soaking up the real culture from real people that are the backbone of the countries being visited seems far more appealing. Hopefully the stars will align and enough both time and money materialise simultaneously to spend both visiting other countries before age kicks that in the teeth.

When I was young I'd go for endless Summers (surfing) or endless Winters (snowboarding) that took us to some cool places. I very much liked inland BC before it got crazy. there's no way I'm going back to those places when retiring though - they are better in the now alternate reality of my memory, I suspect. 

Had a mate years ago that ran hunting/fishing tours in the South Island. He did well but I think he sold the bidness and left NZ. There's plenty of game around but time and money are generally the roadblocks. 

Wouldn't mind a prospecting camper trip if not too old by then and can convince the financial controller to come along. Spend a few months researching the best (adventure but safe) country or countries, fly in, grab a camper and some gear, disappear into the wilderness and see what we can find. Even the Aussie outback hunting opal for a few weeks, etc. Just get the F out of the cities.


----------



## rarefish383

Hunting opals could be high on my bucket list. But, I know my financial controller would not go for it.


----------



## rarefish383

Thinking of hunting Opals, I saw a special on TV a while back. It was out in the West US. You paid so much for a buck and you could fill it up in a mine. Then they had a sluice box set up and you would pan your bucket and got to keep any gem stones you found. The bucket of minings was pretty cheap, and they showed almost every one finding nice gems. Where they made their money was polishing the gems and setting them in rings and such. I wouldn't take a vacation to go there, but if I was within a few hours drive, I'd give it a go. It looked like it would be fun for kids, thinking they were finding treasure. My wife and kids want to go to Norway since that's where my mother was from. I'd like to do that too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My dream vacation is a case of beer and Uncle Mikes cabin. No noise and no work. It’s my “fortress of solitude”.....


----------



## KiwiBro

Wasn't gonna litter this thread with pics of the table and even though wrote just one more when it gets delivered, here's the table wet sanded to P2000. OCD means I'll try P4000 after this arvo's tea break, and see if it's too glossy. Probably will be but it's just like me to take something too far.

On a side note, for anyone else with a random orbital sander, please, please stop using sandpaper and start using the mesh discs from Mirka. I'll never go back to paper now. The mesh is absolutely exceptional. Why did it take me so long to work this out? Why didn't any of you lot tell me!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kiwi, that table looks amazing! I have no issues seeing it on here. Gotta admit though, I sure as hell don’t let my wife see pics of it. She’d ask why I can only turn trees into splits and not a work of art like that!


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> Kiwi, that table looks amazing! I have no issues seeing it on here. Gotta admit though, I sure as hell don’t let my wife see pics of it. She’d ask why I can only turn trees into splits and not a work of art like that!


If it helps any, you can tell her that tree was about 250 years old (I counted) when it fell into a peat swamp about 15000-20,000 years ago (typical for swamp Kauri here). So when you find one just like it up there, you'll be sure to make something from it ;-)


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Wasn't gonna litter this thread with pics of the table and even though wrote just one more when it gets delivered, here's the table wet sanded to P2000. OCD means I'll try P4000 after this arvo's tea break, and see if it's too glossy. Probably will be but it's just like me to take something too far.
> 
> On a side note, for anyone else with a random orbital sander, please, please stop using sandpaper and start using the mesh discs from Mirka. I'll never go back to paper now. The mesh is absolutely exceptional. Why did it take me so long to work this out? Why didn't any of you lot tell me!
> 
> View attachment 788878


Didn't know you had no idea of it. I use it to work oil into wood makes a slurry to seal the pores. I use it to finish sand car paint to


----------



## SS396driver

Mesh pads are great 4000 then orbital buff 56 year old paint


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Didn't know you had no idea of it. I use it to work oil into wood makes a slurry to seal the pores. I use it to finish sand car paint toView attachment 788880


Good idea, thanks. I do the same on porous stuff but we don't get much - but have always done it with W&D paper and a sanding block. just think of the days i could get back if I had used mesh many years ago. 
Do you know of a good, cheap supplier of the mesh discs please? It's pretty expensive here so i took a punt a few weeks ago and bought my first lot on Amazon. Also, is there any difference between the abranet and autonet that Mirka do? If none, it looks like autonet is cheaper.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Mesh pads are great 4000 then orbital buff 56 year old paintView attachment 788884
> View attachment 788886
> View attachment 788887


Wow! Mate wanted a satin finish but boy oh boy i doubt he'd complain if it turned up shining like a new penny. Until the first scratch anyway. That's the next question, if I do go glossy after all - can I use my random orbital sander and just get a velcro foam pad or two to apply a finishing compound and then if so what compound? Can i buff with the correct pad on it also? I don't want to be spending the $ on a proper orbital polisher. I don't do enough to justify it and couldn't give a rat's about my ute's paintwork.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> My dream vacation is a case of beer and Uncle Mikes cabin. No noise and no work. It’s my “fortress of solitude”.....



Harold and I are leaving in the morning … for 2 days … with a few bottles of Red Wine, some shotguns (bird season is open) and some 22s. Also bringing the 223 ,,, just because!

My cabin is Mtn Top two miles in off the grid, so I also bring up a deep cycle battery and hook it up to the inverter for lights. Cabin is 20 X 24, two stories. Post and Beam with 6.5" Ash milled with the chainsaws.


----------



## hamish

Stuff ya see off the beaten path.
No bugs, beers darn near froze, no mud either.


----------



## Philbert

3M sells a wide range of ScotchBrite products (non-woven fabric with embedded abrasive) in markets from janitorial (floor buffing) to optics (polishing lenses). A lot are sold through auto body and furniture finishing vendors.

Don't expect them to be inexpensive, but I sometimes find surplus products resold on eBay.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Smoke is nothing major here. Got some nice sunsets down South around NYE and up here in the North about a week later but not much since. More chance of sunburn than smoke complications. Never really liked the cruises around NZ as they don't really give the best impression of NZ. They are far too touristy for my liking. Camper van, a month, and hanging with locals at every opportunity is the best option. But i guess that can be said of every country. Just gotta feel safe the locals aren't gonna have you (over) for dinner. Apparently, white people taste like pork when boiled up.



I believe that is true. The 'other' other white meat. 



cat10ken said:


> Hey Cowboy: My old boss's son got done in California and now is in Australia flying the big planes that drop fire retardant. In such a big area how do they decide where to dump their loads? There would be so many critical areas.



I think they work it out based on where the fire currently is relative to towns, the direction of the forecast winds on really bad days and obviously the visibility. I guess there is also a calculation done on the size of the town likelihood of success based on forest fuel load and its proximity to the houses. Sites of particular significance also get dumped on. 



MechanicMatt said:


> Gotta burn the midnight oil to get all these rounds cleared to make room for the new wood



Very nice looking stack. Ash does make attractive firewood, looks so neat and clean.



MechanicMatt said:


> My dream vacation is a case of beer and Uncle Mikes cabin. No noise and no work. It’s my “fortress of solitude”.....



I fully appreciate that. The 'no noise' part though is going to be history once Uncle Mike rolls up with guns and saws sticking out of every orifice of the Mustang .


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Hey Cowboy we are getting a foreign international student from this obscure place called New South Wales. We are hoping to show her what cold really is since she is slated to arrive Feb 1.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Rings a bell here too, but then again I could be getting it mixed up with Old North Wales.


----------



## steved

KiwiBro said:


> Wow! Mate wanted a satin finish but boy oh boy i doubt he'd complain if it turned up shining like a new penny. Until the first scratch anyway. That's the next question, if I do go glossy after all - can I use my random orbital sander and just get a velcro foam pad or two to apply a finishing compound and then if so what compound? Can i buff with the correct pad on it also? I don't want to be spending the $ on a proper orbital polisher. I don't do enough to justify it and couldn't give a rat's about my ute's paintwork.


3m makes some of the best polishing compounds. You need a true buffer (looks like an overgrown right angle grinder) and multiple pads and foam polishing deals...we did cars in three steps if they were bad: hard cutting compound to get the worst out, a fine cut to remove the swirls, and a polish to make them glossy. 

A guy on each side took about 30 minutes to get one done that took all three steps. If you already have a decent finish you can go right to polishing...remember, each step is removing paint and you only have so much.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

As Steve says, random orbital polisher, foam pads of varying hardness and various 'grit' of cutting compound/polish, then finish with last stage protection (a sealant or wax). I picked up all the bits I needed to do my car for about £100 bit including the polish/LSP. That said, I don't see why you couldn't use your sander with a foam pad and polish.


----------



## LondonNeil

A full detail on my car takes me a lot longer than 30 minutes! It's a long day.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Wow! Mate wanted a satin finish but boy oh boy i doubt he'd complain if it turned up shining like a new penny. Until the first scratch anyway. That's the next question, if I do go glossy after all - can I use my random orbital sander and just get a velcro foam pad or two to apply a finishing compound and then if so what compound? Can i buff with the correct pad on it also? I don't want to be spending the $ on a proper orbital polisher. I don't do enough to justify it and couldn't give a rat's about my ute's paintwork.


Yes you can buff with an orbital sander . I use it on tight areas.

I use both . A rotory for new paints and the orbital for detail . It's a process on new paint to get it glass like finish sand up to 3000 then rotory with a good compound I like wizards brand . Then to get that deep luster I use the orbital with a polish /swirl remover. 

The Black Studebaker has the original factory paint. It has some blemishes but is in overall great shape


----------



## Levi of the North

Got up at 4.30am and drove 2.5 hours through lake-effect snow in the dark to meet a guy selling a Stihl 036 Pro and 038AV Super before he left for work. $650 CAD for the pair. They're grimy, but I think they'll make great firewood saws once cleaned up. 036 looks to be in particularly good shape under the dirt.


----------



## turnkey4099

Broke the cherry on the new splitter, Black Diamond 25 ton. 

I fooled around for the lasst two days with the snowblower making haul roads to get the chunks to the splitter. Then woke up today with temps going into the 40s. Had I waited a few days the snow would have been gone.

I am a bit dubious about it supposedly being a 2-stage but the dealer said it was. Didn't hit anything to need that today

Much faster (smaller cylinder) than my old Troybilt. Kept me hopping to keep up with it. 

One tuff SOB to get started this morning. Briggs engine. Pull untill I had to stop to rest then back to it. Just get a pop or two. Play with choke. About a 1/2 hour before it decided to play. Probably a matter of learning what it wants. It does fire on the first pull warm


----------



## MechanicMatt

Safe to say, Cherry and Locust.... right??? There’s a little maple(?) mixed in tonight’s two loads...


----------



## KiwiBro

P4000 seems between devil and deep blue sea. 
Satin enough to not be a full gloss but glossy enough to show every swirl and imperfection and scratch. So, do I try buffing to a gloss to get rid of swirls and light scratches or take it back to p2000?

Part of me wants to scuff it, flood coat epoxy, and start the sanding again.

I like learning new things but it costs time and money


----------



## MechanicMatt

I didn’t bring home any of the ash from the new honey hole. I promised the guy I’d clean up this spot before moving onto his other spots. 
Definitely wishing I had a bigger truck, but this little truck sure beats the 2wd 4cyl S10 I once owned. That poor truck did a lot of firewood for my sisters house when she was single (between husbands).


----------



## James Miller

Haywire said:


> They're a bear to start in the cold (-32°)because your spinning the pump/oil too. Put a little space heater under it for 10 minutes and it'll fire right up.


At -32 I dont think my splitter would start. Cause i would probably just stay inside by the stove.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Broke the cherry on the new splitter, Black Diamond 25 ton.
> 
> I fooled around for the lasst two days with the snowblower making haul roads to get the chunks to the splitter. Then woke up today with temps going into the 40s. Had I waited a few days the snow would have been gone.
> 
> I am a bit dubious about it supposedly being a 2-stage but the dealer said it was. Didn't hit anything to need that today
> 
> Much faster (smaller cylinder) than my old Troybilt. Kept me hopping to keep up with it.
> 
> One tuff SOB to get started this morning. Briggs engine. Pull untill I had to stop to rest then back to it. Just get a pop or two. Play with choke. About a 1/2 hour before it decided to play. Probably a matter of learning what it wants. It does fire on the first pull warm


Same splitter I have. Starts first pull for me, but mine stays inside in the garage, not heated but never freezes either. I'm happy with this splitter. Does everything I need. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Safe to say, Cherry and Locust.... right??? There’s a little maple(?) mixed in tonight’s two loads...View attachment 789093
> View attachment 789094
> View attachment 789095
> View attachment 789096
> View attachment 789097
> View attachment 789098



Maybe a barter on the cherry for some oak and maple I have? Always looking for cherry for the smoker.


----------



## dancan

A little sniff of QuickStart gets them 4strokes started


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> A little sniff of QuickStart gets them 4strokes started


We've something similar here downunder:


----------



## SS396driver

Well I sharpened the 4 saws I use the most for tomorrow. Most people bring extra chains . I like bringing extra saws. I do have an extra for each though. Best file I've ever used. All ready to go in my basement @87° go into my warmed up truck tomorrow. View attachment 789149


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396, maybe barter your truck and trailer to haul to my house a few loads and you take a load of cherry home..... you’ve seen where I keep my splitter and rounds, think you can back into there?


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> SS396, maybe barter your truck and trailer to haul to my house a few loads and you take a load of cherry home..... you’ve seen where I keep my splitter and rounds, think you can back into there?


Sounds good to me. I wish I had the area like you to do firewood right off the road my road is a 18% grade then my driveway is 400 yds to where I do my wood. 
In can do Sundayif that works for you then I can go see my mom who is recuperating at my sister's just off of upper road


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> We've something similar here downunder:


That’s hilarious


----------



## svk

-16 right now. Getting into the high teens tomorrow and then about 24 hours of nonstop snow. Need to put the new “custom” wiring harness on my plow tomorrow after basketball.


----------



## hamish

Levi of the North said:


> Got up at 4.30am and drove 2.5 hours through lake-effect snow in the dark to meet a guy selling a Stihl 036 Pro and 038AV Super before he left for work. $650 CAD for the pair. They're grimy, but I think they'll make great firewood saws once cleaned up. 036 looks to be in particularly good shape under the dirt.



$650 wahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> Sounds good to me. I wish I had the area like you to do firewood right off the road my road is a 18% grade then my driveway is 400 yds to where I do my wood.
> In can do Sundayif that works for you then I can go see my mom who is recuperating at my sister's just off of upper road



two variables, if the snow is a lot.... I have plow duty at the dealership. Second, I have to check with the wife.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

For all the fellas recommending me to get a bigger truck, just remember the old blue war wagon.

when loading the truck tonight I kept looking down at the hitch to see if it was touching yet. Until it touches I’ll never have reached Dancan level of scrounging proficiency. That guy and that legendary van have helped mold me into the scrounger I am today.


----------



## James Miller

So I ordered a half dozen of the bacho double bevel files a week ago. I got an email saying they were out of stock and wouldn't be in till the 22nd a few days later. Today I got another email with a tracking number that says they will be at my house saterday. I'm so confused by all this but atleast I'm getting my files sooner then I thought.


----------



## MechanicMatt

In all seriousness, I talked to a guy about his ‘91 full-size Chevy. He’s the maintenance man at our Church, nice guy. I drive past his house on my way to town, seen him wrenching on his sons Honda Ridgeline. Stopped and talked... think that 1500 will be coming home soon. It doesn’t have the springs or rear of the 2500 I was looking at, but this ones front tires will spin too and it has 4 forward gears instead of the old TH400 only 3. Time will tell....


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> My dream vacation is a case of beer and Uncle Mikes cabin. No noise and no work. It’s my “fortress of solitude”.....





MustangMike said:


> Harold and I are leaving in the morning … for 2 days … with a few bottles of Red Wine, some shotguns (bird season is open) and some 22s. Also bringing the 223 ,,, just because!
> 
> My cabin is Mtn Top two miles in off the grid, so I also bring up a deep cycle battery and hook it up to the inverter for lights. Cabin is 20 X 24, two stories. Post and Beam with 6.5" Ash milled with the chainsaws.


Sounds like a great place!! Always enjoy reading and seeing pictures of the cabin (and Steve’s too). Sounds WAY better than a cruise!
Snow let up and sun came out for a bit yesterday, -10 but nice to see the sun
Thanks to some inspiration from @turnkey4099 and a break in the weather I blew some snow away from some red fir and tamarack and going to try to get some split up tomorrow to ease the withdrawals 
and horse trailer is still full from last load of the season that needs split 
And... wood shed has some very enjoyable splitting lodge pole rounds stashed in it
Tomorrow is going to be a great day!
Won’t get it all done but nice to have the options.
Oh and last picture is deer at the ex mayors house in town, he feeds them in winter. When they get low on feed they kick at the door with their front feet.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 789150
> Well I sharpened the 4 saws I use the most for tomorrow. Most people bring extra chains . I like bringing extra saws. I do have an extra for each though. Best file I've ever used. All ready to go in my basement @87° go into my warmed up truck tomorrow. View attachment 789149
> View attachment 789145
> View attachment 789146
> View attachment 789144



I see some old school XC skis in the background. Do you still use them?


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> A little sniff of QuickStart gets them 4strokes started



Thanks. I reached for the WD40 but didn't have any,..it is on the shopping list now and I'll add the quick start.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like a great place!! Always enjoy reading and seeing pictures of the cabin (and Steve’s too). Sounds WAY better than a cruise!
> Snow let up and sun came out for a bit yesterday, -10 but nice to see the sunView attachment 789182
> Thanks to some inspiration from @turnkey4099 and a break in the weather I blew some snow away from some red fir and tamarack and going to try to get some split up tomorrow to ease the withdrawals View attachment 789184
> and horse trailer is still full from last load of the season that needs split View attachment 789185
> And... wood shed has some very enjoyable splitting lodge pole rounds stashed in itView attachment 789186
> Tomorrow is going to be a great day!
> Won’t get it all done but nice to have the options.
> Oh and last picture is deer at the ex mayors house in town, he feeds them in winter. When they get low on feed they kick at the door with their front feet.


Nice pics Nate, lots of work to do, but it sure is rewarding.
I've almost reached the midway point in using wood and loading wood. I have just over half of one bay left in the shed for this yr and around half full for next season loaded in. I think the rounds pile I'm splitting from will get it real close to filling next seasons wood up. The good thing is I have plenty more for many yrs beyond. I'm hoping to stay on top of filling the bay I'm burning from this yr, so as soon as this season is over it will be loaded for two seasons from now. 


I'm going to pull some wood from my big pile of for sale splits in front since I want to drop the elm that the pile is starting to surround.
It's the one on the top right in the picture. The pile right behind the trailer is mainly black locust , cherry, red oak in that order, that will be for 3 seasons out.


----------



## David Gruber

27 days since that official start a winter here and 27 days above normal temperatures. Today the 1st day below normal coincidently also means below freezing I'm going to buck a downed tree. Got spoiled with weather this year.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, the 266 looks like it is in as great a shape as I last seen it. Has a new OEM piston and cylinder on it with less than a tank run through it. Starts and idles fine. Gonna put the file to the chain and hopefully (weather permitting) throw some chips this weekend.


----------



## woodchip rookie

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 789150
> Most people bring extra chains . I like bringing extra saws.


I bring both


----------



## Plowboy83

Got all of the eucalyptus brought home finally going to start cutting it up today.


----------



## Logger nate

Plowboy83 said:


> Got all of the eucalyptus brought home finally going to start cutting it up today. View attachment 789255


Looks like nice stuff, beautiful day. 

Well splitting delayed for a bit here, snowed again 
pretty nice out now though


----------



## Plowboy83

Logger nate said:


> Looks like nice stuff, beautiful day.
> 
> Well splitting delayed for a bit here, snowed again View attachment 789273
> pretty nice out now though View attachment 789272


Love the old ford


----------



## KiwiBro

Forgive me for this but...
Any of you lot using bio 2T oil in your saws?

There's a business about an hour away from me that specialises in bio oils for many different applications. They have three different bar oils and, what was a surprise to learn, a bio 2T oil that meets the ISO/JASO FD standard and gets mixed up to 50:1.

Keen to learn if I should try it when next run out of 2t oil.

Their bar oils have been proven in recent studies to result in statistically significant bar temp reductions compared to synthetic/mineral bar oil (I don't know what type). Temps are one thing, and it's nothing those of us that use canola don't already know, especially given the better specific heat qualities of canola/rapeseed oils, but the study showed a temp reduction even at half the flow rate of the synthetic oil. Friction is one thing, but chain slap and bar wear is a different animal and there's no way I run my oilers at half rate. Lower temps are great but the bar wear would be massive. As usual with many such studies - they leave more questions than answers. The trial was done with 10 foresters over a month so they could have easily measured bar wear in addition to temps. That they didn't or those results were not readily available makes me go hmmmmm.

After some digging it appears to be made by a Czechen business that does all sorts of bio oils and plastics. In Europe, branded as Biona or Bipol, and outside Europe as Lubeco.


----------



## James Miller

Files were here when I woke up this afternoon. Can't wait to get after it again.


----------



## MNGuns

Snow started a couple of hours ago and is supposed to go until sometime tomorrow. Not much of a weekend for scrounging but I will feed the stove a bunch of end cuts and blocks since I will be around all day. May even have a beverage or many....


----------



## KiwiBro

@SS396driver I'll be re-coating the table. It's OK as is but i want it better than OK. But I can't lift it vertical to get the waterfall end horizontal to flood coat it. Do you think I can apply multiple coats by brush, only waiting for each coat to gel and get tacky? What I'm hoping for is that the multiple thin coats will cure as one homogeneous thick coat so that when I sand it I won't be sanding through lots of thin coats that shows up when it gets glossy?


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> @SS396driver I'll be re-coating the table. It's OK as is but i want it better than OK. But I can't lift it vertical to get the waterfall end horizontal to flood coat it. Do you think I can apply multiple coats by brush, only waiting for each coat to gel and get tacky? What I'm hoping for is that the multiple thin coats will cure as one homogeneous thick coat so that when I sand it I won't be sanding through lots of thin coats that shows up when it gets glossy?


Your using epoxy correct? If its tacky then you can apply more


----------



## SS396driver

Plowboy83 said:


> Got all of the eucalyptus brought home finally going to start cutting it up today. View attachment 789255




Ya sure green grass and leaves on the trees .  it was 10 ° when I left this morning

I just got done with a load of maple about 1/4 of the upper part. Blow down about two years ago. Not used to old school splitting by hand. Tomorrow I use the trailer and winch


----------



## Haywire

A little early morning scrounging, a little splitting, then went up and had lunch on the hill. Was a good day.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Your using epoxy correct? If its tacky then you can apply more


Thanks. "Ferb, I know what we are going to do today"


----------



## MechanicMatt

Can’t wait for morning!!!!

gonna sink the new toy into some wood!


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> For all the fellas recommending me to get a bigger truck, just remember the old blue war wagon.
> 
> when loading the truck tonight I kept looking down at the hitch to see if it was touching yet. Until it touches I’ll never have reached Dancan level of scrounging proficiency. That guy and that legendary van have helped mold me into the scrounger I am today. View attachment 789179



As I've told you guys before , if Clint hadn't started this thread I wouldn't have had a place to divert my mind from my long road to recovery .
I was in a bad spot , a friend gave me a deal on that van , I struggled to get the first row in that van the first weekend all restrictions were lifted .
I used that van to set a lot of personal goals , there were a few times that I sat on a stump and thot for a micro second about just quitting because the struggle would get to me ... But then I remembered that I had to post a better pic than the one before so off I went .
My physio people would shake their head lol
It was a great van ! A difficult and great challenge for me at the time , I tore the front bumper off twice lol and I hope I didn't bore anyone with all my posting .
I've paid attention to all you posters and watched for the tips and knowledge you've all shared . I've read every post , just remember , I have the greatest tides , the best lobster and had a minivan with structural glass for back windows


----------



## dancan

And SPRUCE for the win !!!


----------



## motorhead99999

I got a whole 8’ pick up bed up to the sides full of 3x3 hardwood stickers that our metal comes on today for the cold wave we got last night.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan, I remember ALL those old posts. Remember making the skiding cone outta a plastic 55gallon drum? Loved following along for the ride. You and Clint taught Me that my family is normal. I always thought we were weirdos.... My dad and uncle would turn station wagons into pickup trucks, cause that’s what they had. When I was a little boy my dad would leave his desk job, get changed fire up the old xl12 and load his truck with wood. He’d get home exhausted and it’d be my job to unload it. Can NOT tell you how many times I hit the arch of my back on his damn cap door. You fellas taught me, I wasn’t alone or the only one.


----------



## dancan

First cold blast of the year , 1F and a 40+mph Noreaster .
70F in the house on some maple, yellow birch and shmoak for the night .
I can even tell you when that shmoak was scrounged , 26 Aug, 2017 .


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> Ya sure green grass and leaves on the trees .  it was 10 ° when I left this morningView attachment 789347
> View attachment 789348
> I just got done with a load of maple about 1/4 of the upper part. Blow down about two years ago. Not used to old school splitting by hand. Tomorrow I use the trailer and winch



is that the Craigslist spot?


----------



## U&A

Plowboy83 said:


> Love the old ford



Get in line[emoji1787]

I think im 3rd or something. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Haywire said:


> A little early morning scrounging, a little splitting, then went up and had lunch on the hill. Was a good day.
> View attachment 789344
> View attachment 789345
> View attachment 789346



That round wood pile in the background looks GREAT. What diameter is that. 12’


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Plowboy83 said:


> Got all of the eucalyptus brought home finally going to start cutting it up today. View attachment 789255



that eucalyptus have an interest smell when you burn it...... like eucalyptus oil’s?

That would be AWSOME!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dancan, I actually miss Clint like crazy. I remember when the Jeep slid off on him, that was crazy!! But we used to have some good posts way back then. I came over to this section when I got tired of the pissing match over in Chainsaw about who the best builder was..... firewood always was the end result for me, yeah I love engines and a chainsaw is a hand held engine. But bottom line is, keeping my family warm was the priority.


----------



## Haywire

U&A said:


> That round wood pile in the background looks GREAT. What diameter is that. 12’


 Yeah, about that.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Anybody wanna guess who the owner of this Jeep was?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well boys, the land owner said 8am I can start cutting. I’m about 10 deep and the eyes are heavy. Thinking about calling it a night but my man Rooster Cogburn is on the trail of some guy named Tom Channey..... dunno if I’m gonna stay awake for the final shootout or zonk out.


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> Well boys, the land owner said 8am I can start cutting. I’m about 10 deep and the eyes are heavy. Thinking about calling it a night but my man Rooster Cogburn is on the trail of some guy named Tom Channey..... dunno if I’m gonna stay awake for the final shootout or zonk out.


You will be fine have about 10 more that way your primed and ready to go tomorrow. I find that works good well at least for this Matt. In my younger years I was good for a 30 pack


----------



## MechanicMatt

In my younger year about 17years ago..... I’d drink till 4am and be at work by 7am. Now, closing in on 40 ummmm nope. Just enough to get the edge off and then sleep time.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mustang this ones for ya, I know how much you love those old FE Big Blocks 
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/saugerties-1972-ford-dump-truck/7053766227.html

Sweet ole Ford


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> In my younger year about 17years ago..... I’d drink till 4am and be at work by 7am. Now, closing in on 40 ummmm nope. Just enough to get the edge off and then sleep time.


I hear ya I’m 37 and now


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> A little early morning scrounging, a little splitting, then went up and had lunch on the hill. Was a good day.
> View attachment 789344
> View attachment 789345
> View attachment 789346


Looks like a great day!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dang Rooster is dragging his feet, keep waiting and the eyes are getting heavier. My Nephews up for cutting tomorrow so I’ll have his muscle to help


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Can’t wait for morning!!!!
> 
> gonna sink the new toy into some wood!


What is this saw now?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> A little early morning scrounging, a little splitting, then went up and had lunch on the hill. Was a good day.
> View attachment 789344
> View attachment 789345
> View attachment 789346


Nice photos!


----------



## svk

Got gone after work and used the waiting daylight to grab some wood from my neighbors house. He told me take it all and it’s probably a good thing I am because it won’t be much good after another year in the elements. We are taking down a double digit number of trees for him this summer so he’ll have more wood that he’ll know what to do with. 

I took the first rack tonight. A lot of Zogger wood and punky stuff which isn’t great for the boiler but it’s drive to accessible and I loaded the rack in about 20 minutes. I’ll probably grab the other rack tomorrow after I cut a load of blowdown off his land.


----------



## svk

After I hauled the load of wood I totally redid the wiring harness on my plow. Doggone the 12 pin connector wasn’t the immediate problem, one of the wires in the other 3 pin had gone bad. Fixed that too so now we are totally re-wired and knock on wood, good for a while.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> What is this saw now?



266SE saw is so clean, gonna feel bad getting her dirty


----------



## svk

They are made to be used!!

Miss my 268 but had too many saws at that point.


----------



## svk

Snow is coming down. We are expecting 4-8” overnight and 1-3” tomorrow. I already plowed 3” that came yesterday.


----------



## svk

So the plan tomorrow (provided we don’t get too much snow where I would need to drive my wife and daughter to the basketball tournament) is to get another load of blowdown aspen from my neighbor’s woods. That would then cover me through January meaning all of January’s wood was scrounged during the month. Then I can go back to the pile for the rest of the winter and should have enough to make it through. 

There’s still another half cord or so of wood up on the power line right of way as well that I’d like to get hauled in by snowmobile and sleigh.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey Matt … Harold and I said "It was a cold and windy day"!!! (Inside joke … that is how my Uncle [who taught me and Matt's Dad how to hunt] used to start almost all of his hunting stories), and he could tell stories!

1st - The F-150, with Blizzack tires, goes up and down snow covered 4wd roads like it is on dry ground!

Going up the mountain, we had to stop the truck for a grouse that was in the middle of the road … thought that was a good sign, but it turned out to be the only grouse we saw! It got very cold, and very windy. Woke up to 5*F this morning, and it never got over 10* all day long. Luckily the wind let up in the afternoon, but it is always humid up there, and the cold just goes through you.

We had several "episodes" of snow, so it always stayed fresh, and not many tracks. We jumped two deer while searching for grouse, found a single set of coyote tracks, and on the way down the hill came across large bear tracks (I thought they would be hibernating by now).

The wind last night was ferocious and relentless, and we struggled to maintain enough heat in a two story 20 x 24 cabin with uninsulated plywood walls. So earlier today we discussed plans to insulate.

Too tired to download pics now, but I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

So Matt, the next time you ponder having another that you don't think you should have … just think of some of my old friends.

Jimmy, Baby John, Wolfman, Big Al, Tim B. and Franky I. are all gone, and only one of them was older than me. Goon and Kevin are also both younger than me and are both are currently in rehab facilities. Kevin has not been able to drive his own hot rod for over a decade.

Then remember what your Grandfather used to say: "Mother Nature gives you the fist 40 years, after that you better work on it"! The older I get, the truer that becomes!


----------



## Levi of the North

Pretty excited to see how these turn out, going to do a detail strip/clean on both saws. Dug into the 036 Pro already, doesn't look like it's ever been cleaned out, lots of muck and crud in it. 

Headed to my Grandfather's place tomorrow to finish bucking his woodpile (he'll have enough for a few years there). Might touch up the chain on the 038 AV Super and see how it cuts.


----------



## turnkey4099

MechanicMatt said:


> In my younger year about 17years ago..... I’d drink till 4am and be at work by 7am. Now, closing in on 40 ummmm nope. Just enough to get the edge off and then sleep time.


I was putting down a minimum of 2 6packs a day from mid 20s into my late 70s. Working shift work and using it to get sleep in. Wife kept complaining about it but... Anyhow Icut it waaayyy back and now 3-4 brews a day.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well shucky darn...Finished split/pile the 10th cord and then planned how to get the splitter from there across sthe woodlot to the stack of rounds...then realized I couldn't do that. There is 4 cord there to do but it is planned for the space taken up by 4 cured cord waiting for deliverhy in the spring. That leaves me with around 1 cord or a bit and I will be cabin bound for the rest of the winter. 

Supposed to snow again tomorrow for and inch or two. I'll just shovel a path over to that 1 cord pile and manually split if I can find the wedgs and sledge. Got about 8" snow on ground. Shovel rather than fight that snow blower again...It does not do well at all in old snow and most of what is on the ground is around a month old.


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> that eucalyptus have an interest smell when you burn it...... like eucalyptus oil’s?



They all vary, some smell not so good, some smell quite nice, but the wood smoke doesn't smell eucalyptussy. The leaves when crushed give a strong eucalyptus smell typically and also some when they burn...which we've had a bit more than we'd like recently. 



MechanicMatt said:


> 266SE saw is so clean, gonna feel AWESOME getting her dirty



FIFY. You know you will .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Welp, time to go get a bacon egg and cheese then start cutting. 

Trust me Uncle Mike, I’ve cut wayyyy back from last year. Used to be about 18 a day, everyday. Now just the weekends.


----------



## JustJeff

You know the saying " Firewood warms twice". Lol, it's more like six times as you cut and haul and split and stack and move and finally burn. Spent some time at the firewood gym this morning, moving wood from my racks under the deck to up top adjacent to the door next to the stove. I stack about a day's worth or so next to the stove. Hopefully this load will last a couple weeks, roughly half a facecord here.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

It was 10*F this morning when I started. Didn’t seem that cold considering how much I was moving...

Don’t worry SS396, there’s plenty more cherry.


----------



## svk

We got 8-12” of powder overnight. I spent an hour and a half plowing out our county road, two neighbors, and myself. Time to go make wood in a bit.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice load there Matt, good to see the big guy working with you! Anything with a mix of Locust is a great load!

And speaking of Cherry, Harold and I found a ton of dead trees to harvests, some standing, some down. A lot of them off that old road to Warren's that I want to re open.

My 50 acres used to be about 40% Cherry and 40% Ash, but lately Black Birch and Red Oak have been moving in. Although there are a few good size trees up there, I've never had Oak firewood up there.

I almost forgot, the 261 did the deed on that Black Birch you posted the pics of across from the cabin. I told him to leave it, but Harold cleared most of the brush.


----------



## chipper1

David Gruber said:


> 27 days since that official start a winter here and 27 days above normal temperatures. Today the 1st day below normal coincidently also means below freezing I'm going to buck a downed tree. Got spoiled with weather this year.


Went some snow you way, just trying to help .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, the 266 looks like it is in as great a shape as I last seen it. Has a new OEM piston and cylinder on it with less than a tank run through it. Starts and idles fine. Gonna put the file to the chain and hopefully (weather permitting) throw some chips this weekend.


Looks great, good little saws.


----------



## MustangMike

So Matt … we are waiting … how does the new saw run???? (My guess is he is spoiled on that 262 and unported saws just don't compare!)


----------



## MechanicMatt

Runs good. It only had a 16in bar so it doesn’t slow down. It’s a good runner, each saw has its benefits


----------



## svk

Pics aren’t the best cause it’s snowy. Another widow maker down. One more widow maker and two totem poles to go in this area, at least from what I can see. The second widow maker has a lean and the crown is hanging from the tree rather than being tangled up so should be a bit easier.


----------



## svk

Got the large widow maker processed and loaded. Was getting a pretty bad headache by the time I was done and a handful of Aleve wasn’t helping. Drank a big glass of saltwater and I’m feeling a lot better. I don’t normally need it in the winter but I must have been dehydrated from yesterday.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> is that the Craigslist spot?


Yup . He took down the add. Haven't seen anyone else on the property. Two loads like this today. Next week I'll start on the bigger maple that is down next to this one.Didnt take the trailer as the winch crapped out on me. But it was $249 when I bought it 4 years ago. And I abused the hell out of it


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucky darn...Finished split/pile the 10th cord and then planned how to get the splitter from there across sthe woodlot to the stack of rounds...then realized I couldn't do that. There is 4 cord there to do but it is planned for the space taken up by 4 cured cord waiting for deliverhy in the spring. That leaves me with around 1 cord or a bit and I will be cabin bound for the rest of the winter.
> 
> Supposed to snow again tomorrow for and inch or two. I'll just shovel a path over to that 1 cord pile and manually split if I can find the wedgs and sledge. Got about 8" snow on ground. Shovel rather than fight that snow blower again...It does not do well at all in old snow and most of what is on the ground is around a month old.



Shoveled a narrow path to the rounds rick, turned the corner and was looking at 2' drift right where I wanted to work and pile. I bit the bullet and drug out that 10hp snow blower. Surprise, it went right through it without the usual fight and the slipply disc drive didn't slip for a change. Cleared out the area and went into ***** mode, To lazzy to actually split anything...maybe tomorrow. I did find the fiskars, sledge, maul. Didn't look for the wedges but I think I stuck them in the wood pile next to the sledge. Even found the hookaroon. It was laying horizontal on top of a round but the orange end of the handle was sticking out.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> I did find the fiskars, sledge, maul.


Hopefully, _not_ with the 10HP snow blower!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Jealous of all the snow pics. A bust of a winter here in Philadelphia. Well below average snowfall.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, I was cutting some of the bigger locust pieces and the 262 turned off. Figured it was outta gas. Grabbed the 266 cause 362/372 was at home. Finished cutting, filled the truck and went home. Get home, unload and go to gas up the saws. 262 isn’t empty...... hmmmm. Try and start it, she don’t feel right. Feels like decomp is pressed and it’s not. Compression gauge comes out and only 100psi. VERY frustrated! I mix 40:1 with Stihl orange bottles and had it tuned to 4stroke out of the cut and clean up in the cut. BEYOND FRUSTRATED right now! WTF!!!!

I don’t know if the decomp was leaking or what, it seems to be all on that clutch side!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, I was cutting some of the bigger locust pieces and the 262 turned off. Figured it was outta gas. Grabbed the 266 cause 362/372 was at home. Finished cutting, filled the truck and went home. Get home, unload and go to gas up the saws. 262 isn’t empty...... hmmmm. Try and start it, she don’t feel right. Feels like decomp is pressed and it’s not. Compression gauge comes out and only 100psi. VERY frustrated! I mix 40:1 with Stihl orange bottles and had it tuned to 4stroke out of the cut and clean up in the cut. BEYOND FRUSTRATED right now! WTF!!!!
> 
> I don’t know if the decomp was leaking or what, it seems to be all on that clutch side!View attachment 789665


When was last time you replaced ring. Vacuum check case? Is intake side scored?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Just that side. I have maybe 20 thanks since it was built. I think it migh my have ingested something into the exhaust. I toss it in the bed and the muffler exit looks like a giant scoop. After this rebuild, I’m gonna put a screen on the exit....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Kinda feel sick right now

I’ll bring it into work and tear it down Monday


----------



## Jeffkrib

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, I was cutting some of the bigger locust pieces and the 262 turned off. Figured it was outta gas. Grabbed the 266 cause 362/372 was at home. Finished cutting, filled the truck and went home. Get home, unload and go to gas up the saws. 262 isn’t empty...... hmmmm. Try and start it, she don’t feel right. Feels like decomp is pressed and it’s not. Compression gauge comes out and only 100psi. VERY frustrated! I mix 40:1 with Stihl orange bottles and had it tuned to 4stroke out of the cut and clean up in the cut. BEYOND FRUSTRATED right now! WTF!!!!
> 
> I don’t know if the decomp was leaking or what, it seems to be all on that clutch side!View attachment 789665


That sucks big time Matt, I hope you find the root cause and it cleans up for you.
I did not press the like button.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah. It sucks but in the big picture of life.... it’s just a saw. Kids are healthy and so is my wife. So, oh well, it’s been fixed before....

https://www.baileysonline.com/meteo...ainsaws-replaces-503-53-11-71-mpa-pc1650.html


----------



## LondonNeil

That's nasty luck!


----------



## Ryan A

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah. It sucks but in the big picture of life.... it’s just a saw. Kids are healthy and so is my wife. So, oh well, it’s been fixed before....
> 
> https://www.baileysonline.com/meteo...ainsaws-replaces-503-53-11-71-mpa-pc1650.html



Matt, I have a used OEM piston. Would need a ring. I can take pics if interested?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Post some pics/PM me them if you want


----------



## Ryan A

MechanicMatt said:


> Post some pics/PM me them if you want



Out of town for the long weekend. Will do when I get back. Out of my torn down ‘93 saw. I plan on doing a meteor piston.


----------



## dancan

Well , NFLD got hit hard https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/blizzard-newfoundland-1.5430457 
And we got sunshine and a cold blast , 0F this morning with a NorEast wind .
My wood rack at the house was getting empty so I waited till 10ish and off I went 






I busted up some rounds and got a load 








Made a beeline for home, had me a sammich, unloaded and realized that I needed more wood so,,




I busted up another load, bigger this time 









Got it home, filled the rack 
I need some sides and have to install my headache rack, I don't want to test the structural back window 
5" to 10" on the way tomorrow so today was the day .


----------



## dancan

Most of today's wood came from






A houselot that I started the 2nd of june 2018 .


----------



## cantoo

We're getting a bit of a storm here so this morning my wife said good day to help her with our taxes. No problem I say, I'm just gonna run out and get some wood for the stove. Put on all my gear, headed to the barn got in the tractor, drove up to the kitchen window with the saw box on the forks, revved it up a bit until she came over to look, I gave her and wave and headed to the bush. 
4' snow banks in places so I had to drive in the field instead of on the trail. Visibility was a couple of hundred feet at best, snow squalls at about 60 kms, didn't stop me though. Once I got to the bush though there was a bunch more trees blown over and some over the trail so I had to cut my way in. I only had to cut 3 trees down the rest were already on the ground or close to it. The root balls are pretty small for the size of the trees. Nearly froze to death at the wind side of the bush but it wasn't safe to be working very far into the bush. Got them all yarded up and most of them cut to log length before I touched the dirt, that's when I noticed that in my rush I had forgot my toolbox with wrench and chains in it. Oh well, burnt my way thru the last two trees then headed home. My tracks had completely filled in so more trail blazing. Got home , sharpened the chain ,set the tool box beside the saw, filled the OWB with wood then into the house. Went in like I had only been gone 10 minutes, said " got the wood for the stove where's them tax papers at". That's when she told me how much she loved me and that her sisters were right, I am a great husband. At least that's what I heard. She did feed me supper though. Looks like I'm going to have to get up early in the morning and sneak out before breakfast but at least this time I'll have my extra chains.


----------



## dancan

I dunno if we have any NFLD members ?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/weathering-the-storm-1.5432028
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/newfoundland-blizzard-photos-1.5432138

I threw some popple from todays loads in the furnace and opened the draft to see if I can burn down some of the coals that have built up from this extended hardwood burn .
Cantoo my wife cooked me a moose T-bone with shrooms and onions and a side of baked carrots and baby taters , then she helped me unload the Ef3Fiddy


----------



## Levi of the North

Worked for about 4 hours in blowing snow today to get my Grandfather's woodpile finished. He should be set for 2 more winters at minimum. New 038 AV Super runs great; doesn't cut as fast as my MS 261, but it dutifully ploughs along, and idles all day long if I set it down and walk away to get a snack. 

Now that the old man's got ~10 cords to himself, I have another neighbour who needs a dead maple felled and removed. Not much of a trunk on it, but it should be good for 1/3 cord of nice hardwood. That'll be next on the to-do list.


----------



## MechanicMatt

dancan said:


> Well , NFLD got hit hard https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/blizzard-newfoundland-1.5430457
> And we got sunshine and a cold blast , 0F this morning with a NorEast wind .
> My wood rack at the house was getting empty so I waited till 10ish and off I went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted up some rounds and got a load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a beeline for home, had me a sammich, unloaded and realized that I needed more wood so,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted up another load, bigger this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it home, filled the rack
> I need some sides and have to install my headache rack, I don't want to test the structural back window
> 5" to 10" on the way tomorrow so today was the day .



I swear the world has been turned upside down! A F350??!?? That’s cheat’en!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

After all the smoke which made it crappy to be outside for the last two weeks or more, today was somewhat clearer. Took No.1 son down to the lake to see if we could catch a trout. He doesn't have the patience for bait fishing (neither do I) but now that he is big enough at age 12 to cast a lure, maybe he'll get interested. So we went down to a spot where he could cast without getting tangled up. I went through how to work the lure, what speed, should see the rod-tip pulsing etc. 

Naturally I was delighted when he caught his first trout outside a trout farm. I was perhaps slightly less excited when he then caught his second one while I was stihl on donuts. He reckons it's easy now. Creamy trout pasta for dinner tonight!


----------



## siouxindian

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, I was cutting some of the bigger locust pieces and the 262 turned off. Figured it was outta gas. Grabbed the 266 cause 362/372 was at home. Finished cutting, filled the truck and went home. Get home, unload and go to gas up the saws. 262 isn’t empty...... hmmmm. Try and start it, she don’t feel right. Feels like decomp is pressed and it’s not. Compression gauge comes out and only 100psi. VERY frustrated! I mix 40:1 with Stihl orange bottles and had it tuned to 4stroke out of the cut and clean up in the cut. BEYOND FRUSTRATED right now! WTF!!!!
> 
> I don’t know if the decomp was leaking or what, it seems to be all on that clutch side!View attachment 789665


i have never burnt up a saw at 32/1 just my 2 cents my condolences to your saw and you


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah. It sucks but in the big picture of life.... it’s just a saw. Kids are healthy and so is my wife. So, oh well, it’s been fixed before....
> 
> https://www.baileysonline.com/meteo...ainsaws-replaces-503-53-11-71-mpa-pc1650.html


Sorry to hear. This is the ported one?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah Steve


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah Steve


Take it apart, get pics, and see what the builder has to say. Something went badly wrong to die that quick and I doubt it was user error.


----------



## svk

Well it snowed off and on all day, and is still snowing!

Progress was slow but got a second load laid in this afternoon. Ended up using the second widow maker up to the break, a few rounds off the bottom of one totem pole before it turned punky, and the entire trunk off the last totem pole.






One of many splits that was loaded with flying ants. I left them out for the birds but they were covered in snow fairly quickly. Those rounds are stored outside until they will be put directly into the boiler. 



Outside and inside racks are full.



Bonus of some cast iron cookware in the last pic that I’m restoring.

I was a wet and tired boy after all of that plus a couple hours of plowing. Dinner was three burrito sized tacos and a bacon cheeseburger. Cornbread for dessert.


----------



## JustJeff

We got about 8" of snow today and it's still snowing and blowing. Same as down by Cantoo. One of my buddies is a Newfie and I took this pic off his page. It my favourite Newfoundland blizzard pic..lol






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> We got about 8" of snow today and it's still snowing and blowing. Same as down by Cantoo. One of my buddies is a Newfie and I took this pic off his page. It my favourite Newfoundland blizzard pic..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's crazy .
At least the door is better insulated now lol.
My question is, where are the cars .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Yeah. It sucks but in the big picture of life.... it’s just a saw. Kids are healthy and so is my wife. So, oh well, it’s been fixed before....
> 
> https://www.baileysonline.com/meteo...ainsaws-replaces-503-53-11-71-mpa-pc1650.html


Best attitude you could have right there .
Good thing you had the 266 along for the trip .
I've used those pistons before with good results, but if you can get an oem that's even better.
I'd guess it's more likely a crank seal let go than the decomp or ingesting something, but having a screen isn't a bad thing as long as it's still able to breathe enough.


----------



## KiwiBro

Fancy more liquor?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Chipper, When I took the muffler off it had a few pieces of wood scrap in it. I think from it bouncing around in the bed of my truck, it might have ingested some thing. This thing has a very large outlet on the exhaust. Just took a break from plowing at the dealership when I get home I’ll send a picture of the outlet on the muffler


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Welp, time to go get a bacon egg and cheese then start cutting.
> 
> Trust me Uncle Mike, I’ve cut wayyyy back from last year. Used to be about 18 a day, everyday. Now just the weekends.



18 bacon egg and cheese sandwiches a day[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


That is REALLY bad man. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, I’ve built many an engine for guys that abuse them on the dragstrip. I would not want one of them coming back looking at me when they blew it up at the strip. I’m not gonna point my finger at anybody except myself. That thing ran like a raped ape, I’m very happy with the build I got.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, I’ve built many an engine for guys that abuse them on the dragstrip. I would not want one of them coming back looking at me when they blew it up at the strip. I’m not gonna point my finger at anybody except myself. That thing ran like a raped ape, I’m very happy with the build I got.


Drag racing and a woods ported saw are two different things though....not blaming the builder without seeing pics but you should figure out what happened and let them know. It may change the way they build future saws. 

Apples to oranges but I sold a ported, piped sled to my brother in law. He ran it full bore for ten miles straight and was pissed at me when it blew. That’s abuse. Cutting wood with a woods ported saw should last for years.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Chipper, When I took the muffler off it had a few pieces of wood scrap in it. I think from it bouncing around in the bed of my truck, it might have ingested some thing. This thing has a very large outlet on the exhaust. Just took a break from plowing at the dealership when I get home I’ll send a picture of the outlet on the muffler


I've had them ingest stuff and they didn't look like that.


svk said:


> Drag racing and a woods ported saw are two different things though....not blaming the builder without seeing pics but you should figure out what happened and let them know. It may change the way they build future saws.
> 
> Apples to oranges but I sold a ported, piped sled to my brother in law. He ran it full bore for ten miles straight and was pissed at me when it blew. That’s abuse. Cutting wood with a woods ported saw should last for years.


I'd just ask the builder what he wants me to do. He may want to do a forensic investigation on it himself.
If he's pretty close I would certainly try that route, besides I do whatever I can to get out of working on them myself .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I'd just ask the builder what he wants me to do. He may want to do a forensic investigation on it himself.
> If he's pretty close I would certainly try that route, besides I do whatever I can to get out of working on them myself .


Very good point sir


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, I was cutting some of the bigger locust pieces and the 262 turned off. Figured it was outta gas. Grabbed the 266 cause 362/372 was at home. Finished cutting, filled the truck and went home. Get home, unload and go to gas up the saws. 262 isn’t empty...... hmmmm. Try and start it, she don’t feel right. Feels like decomp is pressed and it’s not. Compression gauge comes out and only 100psi. VERY frustrated! I mix 40:1 with Stihl orange bottles and had it tuned to 4stroke out of the cut and clean up in the cut. BEYOND FRUSTRATED right now! WTF!!!!
> 
> I don’t know if the decomp was leaking or what, it seems to be all on that clutch side!View attachment 789665



All them scores on the piston are on the hot spot. Basically at 2 o’clock on the piston... did she overheat ? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sharp chain tossing good chips like pouring out a bag of corn flakes. And it was FREEZING today. I’m wondering if leaving it out in the cold made the crank seal brittle. It was in the back of my truck all night and it was 10 this morning.... the 266 was downstairs on my reloading bench all night. I dunno?


----------



## svk

Saws run fine well below zero so I doubt that was it.

It is a good idea to keep those saws in the warmth though, they start lots better and the bar oil isn’t molasses.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Bar oil molasses, that’s a good one. It was like pouring honey today


----------



## svk

You can basically hang bar oil out of the jug like a booger when it’s below zero lol. 

My bar oil stays next to the boiler till I need it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You can basically hang bar oil out of the jug like a booger when it’s below zero lol.
> 
> My bar oil stays next to the boiler till I need it.
> View attachment 789848


Picture was loading slow, I was highly anticipating the booger . I feel let down .


----------



## KiwiBro

With a heavy heart I solemnly announce the sudden and unexpected passing (may it R.I.P) of my motivation on this phark'n table project. I started yesterday's epoxying at 11am and finished it at about 9pm. i only just had enough natural light to barely see what I was doing at that hour and couldn't put the lights on in fear the insects would be attracted then dive into fresh epoxy. Well, sunlight this morning revealed the bastids found it anyway. Most of the lil vandals just flailed around leaving their reckless legacy, whilst one winner managed to bury itself so deep it's gonna have to stay there. I'll have to sand the table then hurry up and wait for another 4ltrs of epoxy to arrive.
#overIt


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Hopefully, _not_ with the 10HP snow blower!
> 
> Philbert



Nope but I did find a couple of splits with it


----------



## MechanicMatt

That giant exit might have been the intake of some tree debris....


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## panolo

I've seen all kinds of stuff in exhausts on 2 stroke bikes & quads that did no damage. I'd vacuum test it.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> With a heavy heart I solemnly announce the sudden and unexpected passing (may it R.I.P) of my motivation on this phark'n table project. I started yesterday's epoxying at 11am and finished it at about 9pm. i only just had enough natural light to barely see what I was doing at that hour and couldn't put the lights on in fear the insects would be attracted then dive into fresh epoxy. Well, sunlight this morning revealed the bastids found it anyway. Most of the lil vandals just flailed around leaving their reckless legacy, whilst one winner managed to bury itself so deep it's gonna have to stay there. I'll have to sand the table then hurry up and wait for another 4ltrs of epoxy to arrive.
> #overIt


Oh that drives me nuts! I do my painting projects inside a screen tent and a few of those little ****ers still manage to get into paint. 

I love the term bastid, not too many people besides me use that one


----------



## Deleted member 117362

panolo said:


> I've seen all kinds of stuff in exhausts on 2 stroke bikes & quads that did no damage. I'd vacuum test it.


Agree, if intake side is score free and exhaust side is only scored. Air leak, is my guess.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> That giant exit might have been the intake of some tree debris....View attachment 789891


Nice jacket, I have the same/very similar one from my dad


----------



## MechanicMatt

Almost can’t wear it anymore because of all the posers. I do NOT wanna get grouped in with the Fake Lumberjackoffs


----------



## SS396driver

Glad I left the wood in the truck. Little over 6 inches last night. Snowing pretty much all day


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Almost can’t wear it anymore because of all the posers. I do NOT wanna get grouped in with the Fake Lumberjackoffs


Yeah they are annoying. 

Flat brimmed baseball cap, outdoorsy type of jacket, skinny jeans, and converse. Lol.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Yeah they are annoying.
> 
> Flat brimmed baseball cap, outdoorsy type of jacket, skinny jeans, and converse. Lol.



We get them on the weekends going into TSC all nice new clothes. Leave in a range rover after buying dog food and a couple of bundles of firewood


----------



## svk

Most Range Rover people rub me the wrong way. I’ve known a couple of cool people who drive one but most seem to be D bags.


----------



## SS396driver

Ya they usually are . Had one guy with a Discovery sitting by my 72 chvy c20 . When I got to my truck he approached me asking how much it would take to buy it. Just did my usual not for sale


----------



## turnkey4099

sssssssssssss


SS396driver said:


> Ya they usually are . Had one guy with a Discovery sitting by my 72 chvy c20 . When I got to my truck he approached me asking how much it would take to buy it. Just did my usual not for sale



Years ago I had a guy come in and ask if I would sell my beat up old 1989 F150. As it was parked just inside the gate pointed out sitting in my wood yard surrounded by around 80 cord of wood I couldn't see why he would even bother to stop. It was obviously a very active and hard worked truck.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Posers here either have jeeps or street mudders on trucks. That never leave the road.


----------



## hamish

-35 Merican and on the scrounge


----------



## MechanicMatt

Lumbersexual fakes


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Posers here either have jeeps or street mudders on trucks. That never leave the road.


Around here the "street mudder" phenomenon kind of goes by town. Certain towns have tons and others have nearly none.

The nicest jacked up truck at my son's high school is driven by a girl. It is a nice 1500 Chevy, not gaudy looking at all. LOL


----------



## James Miller

So this will be the new victim of my square filing experiments. The Del saw has been setup to run a 24 so I dont have to swap the 7910 form 24 to 32 while working on the big oak. 

The pictures suck but I think these angles will live alot better then my first attempt. Couple of touch ups and I'll have the whole tooth converted. At that point they should look nicer for pictures .


----------



## JustJeff

Pretty day today. About 6-8" of fresh snow and we had trails to finish staking and brush to cut. Had to knock down a bunch of peckerpoles and hawthorn for the groomer to get through a new trail. -7°C or about 19°F with snow heavy at times. No firewood cutting but it was good to spend time outdoors putting some work in.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Did a little scrounging also. Dragged the rest of the cherry out. The ice from yesterday should be about melted off for me to cut/split it tomorrow.


----------



## SS396driver

It is amazing how they think. Guy asked me where I got my jacket. A couple year Old carhartt with wear holes. Told him right there on the rack. He said no I want one that looks yours with the torn look .It's all a fashion statement. My wife wears her work Jean's with a couple of holes and thread bare at the thigh area and girls are always saying they love her pants.


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> Pretty day today. About 6-8" of fresh snow and we had trails to finish staking and brush to cut. Had to knock down a bunch of peckerpoles and hawthorn for the groomer to get through a new trail. -7°C or about 19°F with snow heavy at times. No firewood cutting but it was good to spend time outdoors putting some work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


How is your club making out with the MTO and road crossings this year?


----------



## JustJeff

hamish said:


> How is your club making out with the MTO and road crossings this year?


We haven't had any issues other than one meathead screwed a blue trail indicator arrow to a sign post. That's a no no, lol. We have to use our own stakes. County guys called to straighten us out. The district holds meetings to educate on proper staking/signage so as long as we follow procedure, we are good. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Your expectations from a saw builder should be based on what you paid to have done. If you paid for a full rebuild, that is one thing, if on the other hand you just paid for porting, and the just pressure checked it to make sure it is OK, hey, then stuff is on you.

Nothing lasts forever, and no one wants to spend money on parts that are not broken … and least they don't want to except in hindsight after they break!

I have several used saws that were ported that have held up just fine for years, but if a part failed, I know it would be on me. If I pay for a full rebuild or a new saw, that is different.


----------



## SS396driver

Bought a Smittybilt x20 10k winch for my trailer


----------



## MustangMike

I didn't realize I'd purchased a new race car!!!

Driving my new F-150 with the new Blizzak tires in the unplowed snow of Rte 84 I passed everyone on the road, and no one stayed with me, and I was not pushing it, it just does real well in that stuff!

Was only doing between 40 and 60MPH, but EVERONE ELSE was going slower … even the Tesla! Felt like I was Ken Miles driving a GT-40!!! (That expression will replace the old Mario Andretti one)


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> We haven't had any issues other than one meathead screwed a blue trail indicator arrow to a sign post. That's a no no, lol. We have to use our own stakes. County guys called to straighten us out. The district holds meetings to educate on proper staking/signage so as long as we follow procedure, we are good.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Our local clubs are having problems with liability insurance issues, 600K per occurrance aint working with the MTO, so grooming is meh.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> I didn't realize I'd purchased a new race car!!!
> 
> Driving my new F-150 with the new Blizzak tires in the unplowed snow of Rte 84 I passed everyone on the road, and no one stayed with me, and I was not pushing it, it just does real well in that stuff!
> 
> Was only doing between 40 and 60MPH, but EVERONE ELSE was going slower … even the Tesla! Felt like I was Ken Miles driving a GT-40!!! (That expression will replace the old Mario Andretti one)


Its a Ford........point and go.


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Lumbersexual fakes


I was taught to _NEVER_ throw an axe! I have not been to one of those places, and not sure that I could make it stick!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> So this will be the new victim of my square filing experiments. . . . Couple of touch ups and I'll have the whole tooth converted. At that point they should look nicer for pictures .


Can only get better with practice!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I didn't realize I'd purchased a new race car!!!
> 
> Driving my new F-150 with the new Blizzak tires in the unplowed snow of Rte 84 I passed everyone on the road, and no one stayed with me, and I was not pushing it, it just does real well in that stuff!
> 
> Was only doing between 40 and 60MPH, but EVERONE ELSE was going slower … even the Tesla! Felt like I was Ken Miles driving a GT-40!!! (That expression will replace the old Mario Andretti one)


Sadly that was the last car Miles drove.


----------



## JustJeff

hamish said:


> Our local clubs are having problems with liability insurance issues, 600K per occurrance aint working with the MTO, so grooming is meh.


We are in district 9. I haven't been to any district meetings but haven't heard anything about any issues. Our club is the Chesley and district easy riders. The pin is on my local trail.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> Can only get better with practice!
> 
> Philbert


I'll get there. I'm having fun with it. But it looks a little better each time to me just wish I had a better camera.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I'll get there. I'm having fun with it. But it looks a little better each time to me just wish I had a better camera.


Keep practicing. I was gifted a new square ground chain for the 462 at the GTG. Sooner or later I'll put it on and it will need a file job. We have twice as much snow /ice as Hanover.


----------



## Be Stihl

Got started cutting up 2 Oak and 2 Hickory that uprooted during a storm last week. Winter of 21 maybe 22, just happened to be 100’ from an oak pile I’m working on splitting up.







Mistakes were made, I blame it on the cold or the fact I had to swap bars to get the first one out of a pinch.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Keep practicing. I was gifted a new square ground chain for the 462 at the GTG. Sooner or later I'll put it on and it will need a file job. We have twice as much snow /ice as Hanover.


If you want to try that chain in some clean wood theres plenty of oak top left in the woods up the road. I'll give you a file if you want one.
I dug into my snob wood rack and decided it was time to burn some of the locust from lake mead finally. Supposed to be in the teens the next couple nights.


----------



## MustangMike

I promised some pics from Thurs/Fri: 1) Me, the truck and the cabin; 2) the lonely outhouse (deluxe, it has a window and a soft seat), 3) the Oak table + bench are doing fine, and 4) the Hickory workbench with the vice.


----------



## cat10ken

Be Stihl said:


> Got started cutting up 2 Oak and 2 Hickory that uprooted during a storm last week. Winter of 21 maybe 22, just happened to be 100’ from an oak pile I’m working on splitting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistakes were made, I blame it on the cold or the fact I had to swap bars to get the first one out of a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Sadly that was the last car Miles drove.



Does not matter if it is race cars or aircraft, being a test driver of new technology is a dangerous occupation, and the death is often not your fault.

Miles and Shelby both proved they were incredibly skilled drivers. I think they said Shelby won half the races he entered … and it wasn't just the car, he drove for a variety of companies and was often the underdog. And if they didn't steal it from him, Miles would have gone down as the first to with the big three endurance races in the same year.


----------



## MustangMike

cat10ken said:


> How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?



Good catch, hopefully he will read your post before he fires it up like that!


----------



## Haywire

cat10ken said:


> How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?


Maybe he altered the timing so the engine runs backwards?? Must get a face full of chips though!


----------



## James Miller

cat10ken said:


> How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?





MustangMike said:


> Good catch, hopefully he will read your post before he fires it up like that!


He did mention mistakes were maid just above the pic of the chain on backwards. I've been there they don't cut that way.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe it cuts, just not too well … don't ask how I know this!


----------



## cat10ken

Maybe he needs to square grind the back of the tooth then it wouldn't matter which way you mount it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Then the saw will pull into the brake?


----------



## cat10ken

You know; that might be a great idea, to sharpen the chain on each end of the tooth. Dull one side, flip your bar over and you're back to cutting.


----------



## dancan

One of my shop customers asked if I had some spare wood , he wanted it for his camper so that he didn't have to buy bundled wood , told me he had a lectric saw that he bought from Home Despot .
A year goes buy and he asked me to sharpen his chain because the Home Despot chain was dull from the beginning , so a half cord later ,,, I turned the chain around Lol


----------



## dancan

Yup , that was a great van


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Yup , that was a great van



Is that Alder?


----------



## dancan

Maple, alder only gets about 2" at the biggest around here.


----------



## dancan

Polly red maple .


----------



## Haywire

Alder turns a dark orange color like that when you cut it.


----------



## dancan

Bad lighting in this case.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 790009
> So this will be the new victim of my square filing experiments. The Del saw has been setup to run a 24 so I dont have to swap the 7910 form 24 to 32 while working on the big oak. View attachment 790010
> View attachment 790011
> The pictures suck but I think these angles will live alot better then my first attempt. Couple of touch ups and I'll have the whole tooth converted. At that point they should look nicer for pictures .


Looks great James, should be real smooth.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Around here the "street mudder" phenomenon kind of goes by town. Certain towns have tons and others have nearly none.
> 
> The nicest jacked up truck at my son's high school is driven by a girl. It is a nice 1500 Chevy, not gaudy looking at all. LOL


That's how it was here in our town for a while, its a bit rusty now, pink accessories on it, I'd drive it, if it wasn't rusty lol. She rides dirtbikes.
@cantoo you probably heard the bikes climbing the hill on the other side of fallsburg park rd. The gal who lives there drives a sweet mustang, barrel racer(horses), daddy does motorcycle hill climbs, I'm pretty sure I made it 30' up his practice hill lol. Those two girls are quite hard core.


----------



## Plowboy83

Got some almond for the outdoor bbq guys today


----------



## Plowboy83

Then caught for the oldest daughter who pitches for a 10u travelball softball team


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 790137
> View attachment 790138
> Got some almond for the outdoor bbq guys today


Looks like some nice loads, never cut it or burned it before.
What did you use the jack for, getting the trailer off the truck.


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> Looks like some nice loads, never cut it or burned it before.
> What did you use the jack for, getting the trailer off the truck.


It burns really good burns as hot as oak with less ash. The only wood that burns hotter is eucalyptus around here the hi lift was laying in the bed of my work truck so I moved it out of the way before throwing wood into the bed. I was wanting to bring the dump trailer but my uncle borrowed it and didn’t take it to the dump this weekend so got stuck taking the smallest trailer I have


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I promised some pics from Thurs/Fri: 1) Me, the truck and the cabin; 2) the lonely outhouse (deluxe, it has a window and a soft seat), 3) the Oak table + bench are doing fine, and 4) the Hickory workbench with the vice.


Great pics Mike!

I need to get up to my cabin soon. Haven’t been there since Thanksgiving because we got snowed out so I need to bring the snowmobile. And now there’s so damn much snow that I’ll end up getting the snowmobile stuck when I break trail into my cabin.


----------



## svk

Well I’m working for most of tomorrow but may duck out a bit early. There’s a couple of trees down back on the power line right of way that I’d like to bring home via snowmobile and sleigh. I had a nicely packed trail but we’ve had a solid 20” of snow since I’ve been back there so it’s going to need some work, especially if I’m going to be hauling several hundred pounds of wood per trip on the sleigh. 

Oh and there’s one steep hill I need to go down so I had better fix the brakes on the snowmobile too.


----------



## svk

Also-just looking at my saws reminds me that 2 of the 3 have dull chains from cutting on the roadway yesterday. Don’t anyone let me forget to sharpen them. Lol.


----------



## svk

It’s going to be brisk tonight but check out the ten day forecast!! Very mild for this time of year. 




Edit and no snow expected!!!


----------



## panolo

You are forcasted to be warmer than us tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

Be Stihl said:


> Got started cutting up 2 Oak and 2 Hickory that uprooted during a storm last week. Winter of 21 maybe 22, just happened to be 100’ from an oak pile I’m working on splitting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistakes were made, I blame it on the cold or the fact I had to swap bars to get the first one out of a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not to proud to admit it. I've done that, very early on in my chainsaw days. I didn't notice initially and leaned on it a bit to make it cut better. It didn't, though it did cut a bit. Didn't do the chain much good though and IIRC it then didn't cut really well when I flipped it over the right way. Maybe I bent the cutters back a bit the wrong way, I guess they're not designed for that force to be applied from behind. I've checked twice every single time I've changed a chain since .



cat10ken said:


> You know; that might be a great idea, to sharpen the chain on each end of the tooth. Dull one side, flip your bar over and you're back to cutting.



Why bother flipping the bar? Just use the chainsaw upside down .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s going to be brisk tonight but check out the ten day forecast!! Very mild for this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 790195
> 
> 
> Edit and no snow expected!!!


It's gonna be colder here all week I think .

Don't forget to sharpen those chains .


----------



## H-Ranch

@svk remember to sharpen your chains.


----------



## farmer steve

Are those chains sharp yet @svk?


----------



## chipper1

And make sure they're on the right way .


----------



## Logger nate

Such a caring group,


----------



## svk

Got down to -18 overnight.

No sharp chains and ended up with a commitment for tonight so there won’t be any cutting either.


----------



## Logger nate

We got your back Steve


----------



## svk

Anyone want to come change brake pads on my snowmobile while I’m at work


----------



## svk

I’ve got evening commitments Tuesday, Wednesday, and possibly Thursday. I guess I’ll plan to duck out Friday instead. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Grayling was a warm -17 F this morning. 12+ people went through Houghton Lake this weekend, Tip Up Town USA. Several snowmobiles, newer Pickup, a couple cars and others. Open water near Denton Creek and Cut river, what could be better, fast sleds, thin ice and a beer tent? Lucky no one died this weekend.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Also-just looking at my saws reminds me that 2 of the 3 have dull chains from cutting on the roadway yesterday. Don’t anyone let me forget to sharpen them. Lol.



I put up the saws back in early December with about 6 chains hanging on the 'to be sharped' nail. Winter project. They are still there...


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?


He posted the pic on purpose. He said mistakes were made. and blamed it on swapping bars.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> It’s going to be brisk tonight but check out the ten day forecast!! Very mild for this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 790195
> 
> 
> Edit and no snow expected!!!



Looks to be a wood cutting weekend for sure, and I need to refill may pallets that I set by the boiler.


----------



## chucker

MNGuns said:


> Looks to be a wood cutting weekend for sure, and I need to refill may pallets that I set by the boiler.
> 
> View attachment 790381


January thaw... need to get rid of some of the white gold!


----------



## Smacktooth

Got into some of the big oak at the school this weekend, was fun putting the new-to-me Dolmar from @Logger nate to the test!







Ran the new chain into the dirt the day before, so was definitely cutting tentative, extra careful not to do it again! Pretty new to bucking bigger logs (so feedback welcome) but no pinched bars or dirted chains or Injuries, so I’d call it a success overall [emoji16]


I only use my faceshield when facing north lol


Then tried out the woodchuck peavey to clear this spot out for parents to park this week.




Gonna be 18 tonight, finally some actual cold (for here anyway)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Well went skiing out on the lake yesterday, quite a few people out ice fishing. I realized we’ve lived here 12 years and never went ice fishing, we live about 100 yds from the lake....

Our house is just inside trees, far right. Bought a hand crank ice auger first year we were here, never have used it. Using chainsaw sounds better 
Actually cutting the dead tree in the picture sounds better than cutting ice to go fishing.. guess I’m not a very good fisherman 

Any of you guys ever used the timberline chain sharpener?


----------



## Logger nate

Smacktooth said:


> Got into some of the big oak at the school this weekend, was fun putting the new-to-me Dolmar from @Logger nate to the test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the new chain into the dirt the day before, so was definitely cutting tentative, extra careful not to do it again! Pretty new to bucking bigger logs (so feedback welcome) but no pinched bars or dirted chains or Injuries, so I’d call it a success overall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> I only use my faceshield when facing north lol
> 
> 
> Then tried out the woodchuck peavey to clear this spot out for parents to park this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be 18 tonight, finally some actual cold (for here anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guess I was posting same time you were, except your faster, lol. Looks great! Looks like good feed for the hyper dolly to chew on


----------



## U&A

Man it’s peaceful and quiet stacking wood with snow on the ground at 9:30 at night. 

Clear sky’s and zero noise[emoji847]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Any of you guys ever used the timberline chain sharpener?


Big thread on it.

Tried it a little. Seems like it could be OK to _maintain_ cutting edges, if you were happy with one of the fixed angles available.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-chain-sharpener.180488/

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Deleted


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Big thread on it.
> 
> Tried it a little. Seems like it could be OK to _maintain_ cutting edges, if you were happy with one of the fixed angles available.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-chain-sharpener.180488/
> 
> Philbert


Thanks. I mostly use my square chisel grinder and just take extra chains but I have a few round filed chains for dirty conditions and mostly use a hand held 12 volt grinder for them but was looking for something to use right where I’m at instead of going back to the pickup.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Thanks. I mostly use my square chisel grinder and just take extra chains but I have a few round filed chains for dirty conditions and mostly use a hand held 12 volt grinder for them but was looking for something to use right where I’m at instead of going back to the pickup.


You might like the STIHL / Pferd 2-In-1 file guides and a stump vise.

Or, if you like the rotary grinder, maybe one of the cordless ones? Available on Amazon, Home Depot, etc., for less than the Timberline. These use the smooth shaft stones, but might accept the threaded ones, if that is what you use.
Dremel 8220-1/28 12-Volt Max Cordless Rotary Tool Kit
Dremel A679-02 Attachment Kit



Philbert


----------



## Smacktooth

Philbert said:


> You might like the STIHL / Pferd 2-In-1 file guides and a stump vise.
> 
> Or, if you like the rotary grinder, maybe one of the cordless ones? Available on Amazon, Home Depot, etc., for less than the Timberline. These use the smooth shaft stones, but might accept the threaded ones, if that is what you use.
> Dremel 8220-1/28 12-Volt Max Cordless Rotary Tool Kit
> Dremel A679-02 Attachment Kit
> View attachment 790426
> 
> 
> Philbert



Philbert I just got that dremel kit to try out recently, it was $13 so figured worth a shot. have only sharpened one chain so far, it seemed to do a good job, although if just touching up a chain don't know if it's a ton faster than hand filing, cuase you still gotta be careful with your angles and not nick your cutting edges...

I have been using the Pfred 2-in-1's for the past year, just recently switched to trying hand filing without a guide (using the husky depth guage for rakers), and honestly even though I'm not that experienced I think I'm getting better results that way: more consistent angles and proper raker height. with the 2-in-1 you have to be careful not to push down to hard or you'll bend the rails and take too much raker or hook too deep in the tooth. with just a hand file I can see and feel what i'm doing better. It is slow though...I guess I need to work on my 2in1 techinque some more, everybody seems to love them


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Logger nate said:


> Any of you guys ever used the timberline chain sharpener?


Don't bother. 
It is basically a hone. If you need sharpening use a good file.
It cuts, or rubs, everything to a set depth. The depth adjustment is very fine or rather the cutting is very fine. To take any amount (like three strokes with a file) I had to go around the loop like three times. That's a lot of cranking and wasted time. And even then it gave unimpressive results. I gave mine away to someone on here a few years ago and they were to reimburse me for shipping. Didn't happen. At least I don't have to look at it sitting on my shelf taking up space.
Every tooth doesn't have to be exactly the same. It just has to be sharp.
I use a Stihl 2-1 file system. Love it.


----------



## svk

Well after much work I got the snowmobile trail re-opened up to the blow downs. Luckily they are at the top of a high hill so there’s almost no snow up there.

I approached the hill from the back side which is more gradual except for the spot right before the top. As I figured there was almost no new powder on the super steep spot and I made the final approach in one run.

Further down the hill I measured 52 inches of powder in one spot. I’ve never seen this much snow in the woods in my life.

Called it a night when I got the snowmobile stuck right at the driveway. Pulled it out with the truck cause I was already pretty beat.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Closest I get to scrounging lately. Oh well makes kindling. The painted stuff saved me a trip to town for 1 more 2x4. Front part of a side rack. Don't know how many times I've not scavenged it but its in the wall now!




The yardstick is part of the wallpaper arsenal. Learned I should have paid more attention when grandma was trying to school me on it.


----------



## Philbert

Smacktooth said:


> Philbert I just got that dremel kit to try out recently, . . . I have been using the Pfred 2-in-1's for the past year, just recently switched to trying hand filing without a guide . . .


_Lots of ways to sharpen; everyone has to find something that works for them!
_
My personal preference is an Oregon 511A type grinder at home, bring extra chains, and use a basic file guide and stump vise (or bore cut into a stump, or cut a slot into a log) in the field for touch ups. Just requires a little effort to '_grind as I file, and file as I grind_' when going back and forth. I really like the Granberg type file guides, but for me, they are more of a shop tool. Sharp files, and a non-moving chain, make a big difference.







I mentioned the cordless Dremel since you seemed happy with them, except for the walk!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> You might like the STIHL / Pferd 2-In-1 file guides and a stump vise.
> 
> Or, if you like the rotary grinder, maybe one of the cordless ones? Available on Amazon, Home Depot, etc., for less than the Timberline. These use the smooth shaft stones, but might accept the threaded ones, if that is what you use.
> Dremel 8220-1/28 12-Volt Max Cordless Rotary Tool Kit
> Dremel A679-02 Attachment Kit
> View attachment 790426
> 
> 
> Philbert





Sandhill Crane said:


> Don't bother.
> It is basically a hone. If you need sharpening use a good file.
> It cuts, or rubs, everything to a set depth. The depth adjustment is very fine or rather the cutting is very fine. To take any amount (like three strokes with a file) I had to go around the loop like three times. That's a lot of cranking and wasted time. And even then it gave unimpressive results. I gave mine away to someone on here a few years ago and they were to reimburse me for shipping. Didn't happen. At least I don't have to look at it sitting on my shelf taking up space.
> Every tooth doesn't have to be exactly the same. It just has to be sharp.
> I use a Stihl 2-1 file system. Love it.


Thank you!! Was actually looking at the 2-1 file systems too.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well after much work I got the snowmobile trail re-opened up to the blow downs. Luckily they are at the top of a high hill so there’s almost no snow up there.
> 
> I approached the hill from the back side which is more gradual except for the spot right before the top. As I figured there was almost no new powder on the super steep spot and I made the final approach in one run.
> 
> Further down the hill I measured 52 inches of powder in one spot. I’ve never seen this much snow in the woods in my life.
> 
> Called it a night when I got the snowmobile stuck right at the driveway. Pulled it out with the truck cause I was already pretty beat.
> View attachment 790434


That’s a bunch of snow! Dang! 
You might have more than we do. 
Getting unstuck can be a lot of work, lol. This was several weeks ago but sounds like you have more.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Thank you!! Was actually looking at the 2-1 file systems too.


I've got one you can have.


----------



## David Gruber

What is the simplest sharpener? Not necessarily the best but the one designed to be idoit proof. Because in my case they made a better idoit when it comes to sharpening. Could also be a grinder


----------



## Jeffkrib

David Gruber said:


> What is the simplest sharpener? Not necessarily the best but the one designed to be idoit proof. Because in my case they made a better idoit when it comes to sharpening. Could also be a grinder


If you scroll up to the pic Philbert posted, the file guide with the saw in the log I would say this probably the best starting point.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Smacktooth said:


> Got into some of the big oak at the school this weekend, was fun putting the new-to-me Dolmar from @Logger nate to the test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the new chain into the dirt the day before, so was definitely cutting tentative, extra careful not to do it again! Pretty new to bucking bigger logs (so feedback welcome) but no pinched bars or dirted chains or Injuries, so I’d call it a success overall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> I only use my faceshield when facing north lol
> 
> 
> Then tried out the woodchuck peavey to clear this spot out for parents to park this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be 18 tonight, finally some actual cold (for here anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice purchase smacktooth, plenty of regulars in the wood scrounging thread with ps7900’s


----------



## SS396driver

I have a Millermod 7910 it's my go to saw.


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> I have a Millermod 7910 it's my go to saw. View attachment 790491


Very nice!! Those are fantastic saws! Have the best balance/feel of any mid size saw to me. They feel lighter than what the scale says. Lots of torque, probably one the best power to weight saws, especially ported. 
I like auto tune a lot because I change elevation quite a bit and the 7900’s are kind of tricky to tune with the limited coil (at least for me) . My perfect saw=auto tune 7900


----------



## SS396driver

Mine has the unlimited coil ported and polished. It's a beast


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to beat power/weight of the new 462 right out of the box … and it has M Tronic!

For sharpening, I prefer to square file by hand with a stump vice.

For round, the 12 V can work real nice, just make sure you replace the grinding stone with an EZ Lap diamond stone … they transform a piece of crap into a real nice sharpener!


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Mine has the unlimited coil ported and polished. It's a beast



Are you going to the Upstate NY GTG next year? I would love to run that saw and see how it compares to my CFB Hybrid and MOFO 460.


----------



## Philbert

David Gruber said:


> What is the simplest sharpener?





Jeffkrib said:


> If you scroll up to the pic Philbert posted, the file guide with the saw in the log I would say this probably the best starting point.



Agreed. Works with any chain. Been around for ever. Get one for each size file / chain pitch you use. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Are you going to the Upstate NY GTG next year? I would love to run that saw and see how it compares to my CFB Hybrid and MOFO 460.


When/where is it?


----------



## svk

David Gruber said:


> What is the simplest sharpener? Not necessarily the best but the one designed to be idoit proof. Because in my case they made a better idoit when it comes to sharpening. Could also be a grinder


Idiot proof would be the Granberg File N Joint. Once you have the angles set it’s just a matter of going through the motions. 

I use the basic Oregon file guide. It’s pretty simple as long as you keep the side to side angle uniform between the cutters.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Hard to beat power/weight of the new 462 right out of the box … and it has M Tronic!
> 
> For sharpening, I prefer to square file by hand with a stump vice.
> 
> For round, the 12 V can work real nice, just make sure you replace the grinding stone with an EZ Lap diamond stone … they transform a piece of crap into a real nice sharpener!


Yeah bought one, figured out why their so light, stupid floppy caps leak and bar oil and gas is always empty! 
They are nice saws but seriously this one is year old and both caps leak, I’ve had 25 year old saws with old style caps that never leaked.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Idiot proof would be the Granberg File N Joint. Once you have the angles set it’s just a matter of going through the motions.


Gotta disagree @svk . I really like the Granberg File-N-Jpint, but it is far from. 'idiot-proof'. The instructions stink; I see lots of them on backwards in eBay ads; easy to set too high/too low; lots of things to adjust; and untold numbers of them sitting in drawers, etc.

For @David Gruber the basic file holder fixes the file height (top plate cutting bevel, typically 60°) and provides guidance on the top plate filing angle (typically 30°) and 'down angle' (typically 0°). If the user has the right size file, the file is sharp, and the chain is somewhat stable, all they have to do is concentrate on moving it smoothly and steadily.


Then going back and doing the depth gauges.



Of course, it helps to know what they are trying to achieve: what a sharp cutter looks like. But there is a reason why these basic sharpening tools have been around for so long. Simple, and work with every (normal) chain.

Philbert


----------



## Smacktooth

Philbert said:


> _Lots of ways to sharpen; everyone has to find something that works for them!
> 
> View attachment 790439
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned the cordless Dremel since you seemed happy with them, except for the walk!
> 
> Philbert_


_

Hey Philbert is that latchy guide thing top of the Stihl bar a part of that stump vise? Looks cool. Mine doesn’t have that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_


----------



## MechanicMatt

When is the GTG? If memory serves me right it’s always around my birthday..... Late April. Did they set a date yet?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks great James, should be real smooth.



Does ok. Noticeably slower then the one for the 590 but I think I can pick up a little bit and keep it durable.


----------



## MustangMike

The CT 2020 is scheduled:

Doing this again. April 18 is the date. Who’s in?
Dan Larrivee
502 Plain Hill Rd
Norwich CT 06360
8604284598

The Upstate NY was 5/5 last year. Will post when it is scheduled for this year.

The Cutting Edge
447 State Rt 29
Greenwich NY 12834

NY is bigger and has more stuff, CT is more personal and more time to talk with and meet those who attend.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Yeah bought one, figured out why their so light, stupid floppy caps leak and bar oil and gas is always empty!
> They are nice saws but seriously this one is year old and both caps leak, I’ve had 25 year old saws with old style caps that never leaked.



Strange, I have had very little trouble with leaking flippy caps … have more problems with the older style ones.

Also, my 462 gives me good run time. I have a 20" light bar on it, but it is always in hardwood.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Strange, I have had very little trouble with leaking flippy caps … have more problems with the older style ones.
> 
> Also, my 462 gives me good run time. I have a 20" light bar on it, but it is always in hardwood.


That’s good, I’m glad you got some good ones.

They do seem to be pretty efficient. The mtronic seems to work very well, good power for stock saw, especially for the weight.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the main frustration with the flippy caps (and I would have designed them differently) is that they only drop once every 360*. I would have made them so they drop down ever 1/3 turn, then they would be much easier to use.

Also, when some of my 660s sit for while, I need the screwdriver to loosen them, never need a tool with the floppy's.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Does ok. Noticeably slower then the one for the 590 but I think I can pick up a little bit and keep it durable.



Is it slower if it was on the 590.
I think it looks like its doing a great job.
Chains a bit tight in the video and the saw could be leaned out a bit, although that doesn't always give better performance you have to check the saw to see what it likes, 2 series huskys like to be run fat to make good power.
Although I like using square chain I'm not into filing it, so I would bring extras if I wanted to keep it fast. I prefer grinding and when I do I make them cut well but very durable, for most users I see no real advantage, but I like how smooth it cuts as it's safer(that's coming from a non-safety freak sort of guy lol). When it gets dull I usually have a saw there with a sharp chain and plenty of round in the box in case. 
Dropped these last night, square 20" on the 576, ran out of bar with about 8-10" to go. Then grabbed the mmws2171(it has heat and my hands were getting cold ) with a 24 round chain. 



Then I dropped this pine which can be seen in the picture above on the other side of the pool.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I think the main frustration with the flippy caps (and I would have designed them differently) is that they only drop once every 360*. I would have made them so they drop down ever 1/3 turn, then they would be much easier to use.
> 
> Also, when some of my 660s sit for while, I need the screwdriver to loosen them, never need a tool with the floppy's.


Yeah I haven’t really had much trouble taking them on and off other than fuel spray when loosening gas cap. It’s just a over complicated, unnecessary design that doesn’t work well IMO. Sthil vs husky thing aside I like the husky caps way better.
My son bought a new 661 in 2015 and caps started leaking after the first month.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Is it slower if it was on the 590.
> I think it looks like its doing a great job.
> Chains a bit tight in the video and the saw could be leaned out a bit, although that doesn't always give better performance you have to check the saw to see what it likes, 2 series huskys like to be run fat to make good power.
> Although I like using square chain I'm not into filing it, so I would bring extras if I wanted to keep it fast. I prefer grinding and when I do I make them cut well but very durable, for most users I see no real advantage, but I like how smooth it cuts as it's safer(that's coming from a non-safety freak sort of guy lol). When it gets dull I usually have a saw there with a sharp chain and plenty of round in the box in case.
> Dropped these last night, square 20" on the 576, ran out of bar with about 8-10" to go. Then grabbed the mmws2171(it has heat and my hands were getting cold ) with a 24 round chain.
> View attachment 790534
> View attachment 790535
> 
> Then I dropped this pine which can be seen in the picture above on the other side of the pool.
> View attachment 790536


The saw does need some tuning. I put a different carb on it yesterday. Had a carb from the 3400 with a fresh kit in it so I put it on. The one that was on the saw had given me fits trying to tune it. It was 16* when I made the video so when I got it ot where it would clean up under load I made a quick video and went back into the heat


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think the main frustration with the flippy caps (and I would have designed them differently) is that they only drop once every 360*. I would have made them so they drop down ever 1/3 turn, then they would be much easier to use.
> 
> Also, when some of my 660s sit for while, I need the screwdriver to loosen them, never need a tool with the floppy's.


I agree that would have made sense(and still does), that and when they get twisted just a bit and won't line up without forcing them, seems that's where a lot of guys flip it back down and then the get a wet leg .
Story about a husky flippy for you guys relating to how strong they are. I had a 555 that I got off a guy who had was moving, it had less than a tank of fuel thru it, the oil cap was stuck so bad I had to grab it with channel locks(I didn't know at the time there is a screwdriver slot on them under the flippy, go husky), I thought for sure I was going to break it I had a lot of pressure on it , then bam it came loose. Then I figured out part of the reason why, when they initially put oil in the tank they didn't oil the rubber seal , after sitting for a couple yrs they can get stuck pretty good like on your 660 and no oil at all makes it real bad!


Logger nate said:


> That’s good I’m glad you got some good ones.
> 
> They they do seem to be pretty efficient. The mtronic seems to work very well, good power for stock saw, especially for the weight.


I wonder how well the mtronic does adjusting when you're making large elevation changes or drastic temp changes. The one I got from out west was not happy at all here, but did great after the reset. I was watching one of Jacks(hotsaws101) videos where he was testing an AM filter setup on one, the video cut so I thought he may have done a reset and I asked about it, funny thing is his next video was how to do a reset lol. Pretty sure he knows how, not his first time around the block, in that video he said it just takes longer if you don't do the factory reset. I don't understand why if it's adjusting constantly as they advertise .
I noticed one of my husky flippys is leaking on my 2171 last night, looked like a chip was in there, but I cleaned it off and it's still leaking, have to check it again.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The CT 2020 is scheduled:
> 
> Doing this again. April 18 is the date. Who’s in?
> Dan Larrivee
> 502 Plain Hill Rd
> Norwich CT 06360
> 8604284598
> 
> The Upstate NY was 5/5 last year. Will post when it is scheduled for this year.
> 
> The Cutting Edge
> 447 State Rt 29
> Greenwich NY 12834
> 
> NY is bigger and has more stuff, CT is more personal and more time to talk with and meet those who attend.


Which ones do our friend CTyank attend?  Asking for @MechanicMatt


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> The saw does need some tuning. I put a different carb on it yesterday. Had a carb from the 3400 with a fresh kit in it so I put it on. The one that was on the saw had given me fits trying to tune it. It was 16* when I made the video so when I got it ot where it would clean up under load I made a quick video and went back into the heat


I get that.
When they won't hold a tune I go back inside and make an ad in the trading post.
Of course I'm pretty confident it only needs a carb/carb kit so I normally include pictures of the piston and compression test. 
Still proud to say I've never rebuilt a saw carb .
Any time they won't hold a tune I check all the fuel lines/impulse lines right away, I don't mess with tuning them more than a couple mins if they are acting finicky as theres usually something wrong other than my tuning skills, notice I said usually .


----------



## svk

Here’s my freshly broken trail coming down the hill behind my driveway. There’s about 18” of compaction and that’s on top of the old trail that was packed prior to the last round of snow. 

There was 52” of powder in one spot back in the woods. That’s not a lot for folks in the mountains or the UP but it’s nearly unheard of here.


----------



## Be Stihl

cat10ken said:


> How does that chain cut when you put it on backwards?



It don’t. Knew someone would catch it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Which ones do our friend CTyank attend?  Asking for @MechanicMatt



hahaha, that guy.....

I remember telling my pal, don’t leave your son alone near that guy......


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think the main frustration with the flippy caps (and I would have designed them differently) is that they only drop once every 360*. I would have made them so they drop down ever 1/3 turn, then they would be much easier to use.
> 
> Also, when some of my 660s sit for while, I need the screwdriver to loosen them, never need a tool with the floppy's.


I find them completely unnecessary but I did not mind the flippys once I got used to them. And you are absolutely right, they could have designed them much better than they did. I am surprised they did not catch your suggestion after a year or so.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> hahaha, that guy.....
> 
> I remember telling my pal, don’t leave your son alone near that guy......


Don't even leave YOURSELF alone with that guy. He is a STRANGE duck.


----------



## svk

I do miss him showing up in here and getting so mad about people who like the Fiskars.


----------



## Be Stihl

MustangMike said:


> Good catch, hopefully he will read your post before he fires it up like that!



I took the pic when I realized my freshly sharpened chain wouldn’t even get through the bark. I keep an extra bar with chain in a scabbard for quick changes but was in a hurry on the side of a hill after I pinched my 18” in the fallen oak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> I took the pic when I realized my freshly sharpened chain wouldn’t even get through the bark. I keep an extra bar with chain in a scabbard for quick changes but was in a hurry on the side of a hill after I pinched my 18” in the fallen oak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what's worse, that or having a chain so dull it won't cut thru the bark, that's how my neighbors was. .


----------



## SS396driver

This is my saw before I bought it


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Hard to beat power/weight of the new 462 right out of the box … and it has M Tronic!
> 
> For sharpening, I prefer to square file by hand with a stump vice.
> 
> For round, the 12 V can work real nice, just make sure you replace the grinding stone with an EZ Lap diamond stone … they transform a piece of crap into a real nice sharpener!



I have thrown away all my other file sharpeners. I use the stihl it's just their version of the Pferd . I would have bought the Pferd as it's much cheaper but I bought the stihl on a whim. I use it at home and in the field with a stump vise


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I agree that would have made sense(and still does), that and when they get twisted just a bit and won't line up without forcing them, seems that's where a lot of guys flip it back down and then the get a wet leg .
> Story about a husky flippy for you guys relating to how strong they are. I had a 555 that I got off a guy who had was moving, it had less than a tank of fuel thru it, the oil cap was stuck so bad I had to grab it with channel locks(I didn't know at the time there is a screwdriver slot on them under the flippy, go husky), I thought for sure I was going to break it I had a lot of pressure on it , then bam it came loose. Then I figured out part of the reason why, when they initially put oil in the tank they didn't oil the rubber seal , after sitting for a couple yrs they can get stuck pretty good like on your 660 and no oil at all makes it real bad!
> 
> I wonder how well the mtronic does adjusting when you're making large elevation changes or drastic temp changes. The one I got from out west was not happy at all here, but did great after the reset. I was watching one of Jacks(hotsaws101) videos where he was testing an AM filter setup on one, the video cut so I thought he may have done a reset and I asked about it, funny thing is his next video was how to do a reset lol. Pretty sure he knows how, not his first time around the block, in that video he said it just takes longer if you don't do the factory reset. I don't understand why if it's adjusting constantly as they advertise .
> I noticed one of my husky flippys is leaking on my 2171 last night, looked like a chip was in there, but I cleaned it off and it's still leaking, have to check it again.


Haven’t tried with 462 yet but changing 2000’ in elevation the 550, 562, 661, no problem adjusted right away. 576 didn’t like it, had to make a couple long cuts before it would run right. 7900 never would adjust itself..


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Haven’t tried with 462 yet but changing 2000’ in elevation the 550, 562, 661, no problem adjusted right away. 576 didn’t like it, had to make a couple long cuts before it would run right. 7900 never would adjust itself..


I see the problem. You just needed two of the 7900's. 
You're Welcome.


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> This is my saw before I bought it



Very nice! Great firewood scrounge tool!

@Smacktooth new saw


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> I see the problem. You just needed two of the 7900's.
> You're Welcome.


Now you tell me
Lol


----------



## Philbert

Smacktooth said:


> _Hey Philbert is that latchy guide thing top of the Stihl bar a part of that stump vise? Looks cool. Mine doesn’t have that._


Tecomec 

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tecomec-stump-vise-with-chain-stop.325255/

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> This is my saw before I bought it



Where did your brake go, saw it was missing the other day when it was in your truck.
Heres one of mine.


----------



## Smacktooth

KiwiBro said:


> I see the problem. You just needed two of the 7900's.
> You're Welcome.



Well he DID have two [emoji2375]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Yeah bought one, figured out why their so light, stupid floppy caps leak and bar oil and gas is always empty!
> They are nice saws but seriously this one is year old and both caps leak, I’ve had 25 year old saws with old style caps that never leaked.



My entire stable is Stihl and all with flippy caps. Over the years around 6-7 different saws. Not one has leaked except when I get carewless and don't properly seat them.

You should take that saw back to the dealer for new caps.


----------



## KiwiBro

Smacktooth said:


> Well he DID have two [emoji2375]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he was this close to greatness but didn't realise


----------



## MustangMike

I go from 500 ft to 2,200 ft and all my M Tronic saws adjust fine.


----------



## panolo

We never rejetted for under 5k. Don't know how high Nate is but that could make a difference as 2200 isn't really that high. Well....It's high but not that much elevation when it comes to carbs.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Where did your brake go, saw it was missing the other day when it was in your truck.
> Heres one of mine.




Tree came a little too close . Snapped where the brake lever mounts to the case broke the ear off. Never got around to fixing it. Couple of spring pins and some JBweld would do it


----------



## SS396driver

I had to replace the gas flippy cap on my 460 for the first time


----------



## Smacktooth

Did a bit of fiskaring this morning before taking the boy to school to get the blood flowing. Was about 20* when I went out there. Love it! I’m not down with 70 and raining in the middle of Jan.






Oh yeah here’s the wee lad working on the dolly






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> We never rejetted for under 5k. Don't know how high Nate is but that could make a difference as 2200 isn't really that high. Well....It's high but not that much elevation when it comes to carbs.



It's enough to play havoc with some of your ported traditional carbs saws! I like just starting and running, instead of starting, adjusting and then running!


----------



## James Miller

All these dolmar post make me wonder what @Dahmer has been up to lately. Haven't seen him around in awhile.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I got a little delivery today. Guess I can start to have my own little GTG (for a week and a half) before Tax Season with just me, mice elf, and eye!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

James Miller said:


> All these dolmar post make me wonder what @Dahmer has been up to lately. Haven't seen him around in awhile.


Haven’t been doing much, blew out 2 discs in my back. Lots of Dr. visits and therapy. Haven’t even been able to bend over and pick up and use a saw.


----------



## James Miller

Do any of you folks burn bark? Been throwing loads of locust and cherry bark in the stove in the mornings instead of small splits. Saves wood and helps clean up around the stacks.


----------



## Smacktooth

James Miller said:


> Do any of you folks burn bark? Been throwing loads of locust and cherry bark in the stove in the mornings instead of small splits. Saves wood and helps clean up around the stacks.



Does it burn well? I have been chucking loads of bark into the wood behind my stack because I thought it didn’t burn well, but maybe I’m mistaken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> Do any of you folks burn bark? Been throwing loads of locust and cherry bark in the stove in the mornings instead of small splits. Saves wood and helps clean up around the stacks.



I keep the larger pieces . The oak bark burns hot and surprisingly long


----------



## woodchip rookie

What kind of oak? I have red (pin?) and it doesnt burn that long


----------



## James Miller

Smacktooth said:


> Does it burn well? I have been chucking loads of bark into the wood behind my stack because I thought it didn’t burn well, but maybe I’m mistaken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cherry bark burns hot and fast. If I just want to get the stove hot to take the chill off or keep the house warm till the sun takes over I'll use that. The thick locust bark almost burns like small splits. I used to toss all the bark on are burn pile then someone suggested burning it in certain situations was a better use.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> Well, I got a little delivery today. Guess I can start to have my own little GTG (for a week and a half) before Tax Season with just me, mice elf, and eye!


What did you get? Is it Oak?


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> What kind of oak? I have red (pin?) and it doesnt burn that long



Believe white oak. Real thick and heavy


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I bag about 20 shopping bags and burn en to take the chill off early season. That or get the stove rolling quick. Does leave a lot of ash and dirt.


----------



## KiwiBro

Dahmer said:


> Haven’t been doing much, blew out 2 discs in my back. Lots of Dr. visits and therapy. Haven’t even been able to bend over and pick up and use a saw.


Have you shaved and bleached the air filter or added that decomp nipple piercing yet?


----------



## 95custmz

Got one of these burn barrels last weekend for burning bark in the splitting area. Guy selling them cut vents and put in rebar at the bottom. Works great [emoji91]


----------



## KiwiBro

On the matter of Dolmar tuning. I have found it the most fickle by a country mile. Worth it but still fickle. A few years ago we had a crazy weather day where it was very humid and the clouds were thick and drifting in and out at ground level like a really thick but warm fog. I couldn't find a tune it would stay happy with in those conditions. Would get it sweet then the clouds would roll in and it would not hold the tune so retune in the clouds then they'd clear and the tune would go. Weird. It wasn't all my incompetence, but likely a large chunk was.


----------



## MustangMike

Dahmer said:


> Haven’t been doing much, blew out 2 discs in my back. Lots of Dr. visits and therapy. Haven’t even been able to bend over and pick up and use a saw.



Can't like that! Hope you find someone good at PT … just over a year ago in Nov they wanted to remove a disc in my back due to an MRI … I said no and did PT and now I'm using that X-27 no problems at all! (But I do my exercises regularly). Ironically, Cowboy (all the way from down under) referred me to my Therapist!!!


----------



## MustangMike

95custmz said:


> What did you get? Is it Oak?



Mostly Oak, but also some Black Birch, Red Maple and Hickory. Only one Oak log looks big enough to mill, the rest s/b easy to convert to firewood.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Well, I got a little delivery today. Guess I can start to have my own little GTG (for a week and a half) before Tax Season with just me, mice elf, and eye!



for your customers? And the back lot behind your house? If you keep doing log loads, you should think about getting a 6way or at the least a 4way wedge.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Maybe grab Durma’s elevator to move it away from the splitter too. If you really go full throttle, gotta start getting more toys to help


----------



## Cowboy254

Dahmer said:


> Haven’t been doing much, blew out 2 discs in my back. Lots of Dr. visits and therapy. Haven’t even been able to bend over and pick up and use a saw.



Believe me when I say there is therapy and then there is therapy. Unfortunately, many or even most of those treating people back pain don't really know what they're doing. Some do. It's my area of speciality. Happy to make some suggestions but would need a bit more info. PM me if you like. On the other hand, if you're happy with how you're progressing, that's also fine. 

@MustangMike 's surgeon probably stihl wants to operate on him but he avoided that with the right exercises - but the right exercises vary between individual back complaints (even the same person can injure themselves in completely different ways and will need to do different things for each episode) so Mike's exercises won't necessarily work for you. But there's likely to be something that will work, just have to determine what that is.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cowboy, didn’t know you had a hand in getting my Uncle straightened out. Sincerely, THANK YOU! It’s great having him back healthy. Both my dad and I were pretty worried about him for a bit.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> Haven’t been doing much, blew out 2 discs in my back. Lots of Dr. visits and therapy. Haven’t even been able to bend over and pick up and use a saw.


Sorry to hear, hope you get better soon and have a quick recovery.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy is absolutely correct … which is why I did not recommend my exercises. You need to go to someone who can properly assess you, then tell you what you should and should not do. It is a step by step process. He also asked what I was trying to do and what seemed to help and incorporated one of my exercises into the recovery program.

I could not walk for several days, so it was great to find someone who could provide advice on things to do on a step by step basis. I worked hard at it, which he appreciated, but in about 2 months I was near normal again. I also paid attention to what my body was telling me, and cut back on the recommended frequency of one exercise for a while. My PT guy agreed I did the right thing in that situation.

The Orthopedic Surgeon (after the two months) stated that he could not believe how well I was doing based on the damage he saw in the MRI. I responded to him "GOOD"!

I'm back to lifting the ends of logs that are as heavy as I can lift, and splitting wood by hand with the X-27, but I don't push it for too long. I play a little, then take a break and I don't wear myself out!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> for your customers? And the back lot behind your house? If you keep doing log loads, you should think about getting a 6way or at the least a 4way wedge.



That is in the back lot of my house and I will likely split most of it by hand! It's my exercise program, like what I used to do when I heated by wood. For 20 years when I heated by wood I did not own a hydro splitter (only rented one once, when they gave me Elm logs, and the splitter would not split them either). Ended up noodling them with the 044.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> Got one of these burn barrels last weekend for burning bark in the splitting area. Guy selling them cut vents and put in rebar at the bottom. Works great [emoji91]



Hobo heaters are great for around the yard when it's cold. I get my barrels from work.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Cowboy is absolutely correct … which is why I did not recommend my exercises. You need to go to someone who can properly assess you, then tell you what you should and should not do. It is a step by step process. He also asked what I was trying to do and what seemed to help and incorporated one of my exercises into the recovery program.
> 
> I could not walk for several days, so it was great to find someone who could provide advice on things to do on a step by step basis. I worked hard at it, which he appreciated, but in about 2 months I was near normal again. I also paid attention to what my body was telling me, and cut back on the recommended frequency of one exercise for a while. My PT guy agreed I did the right thing in that situation.
> 
> The Orthopedic Surgeon (after the two months) stated that he could not believe how well I was doing based on the damage he saw in the MRI. I responded to him "GOOD"!
> 
> I'm back to lifting the ends of logs that are as heavy as I can lift, and splitting wood by hand with the X-27, but I don't push it for too long. I play a little, then take a break and I don't wear myself out!


Sure glad your back is better! And you didn’t have to have surgery. 
What did you do to get over your tendonitis in your arm/elbow when you had it, if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> I go from 500 ft to 2,200 ft and all my M Tronic saws adjust fine.


Same here I go from 110 ft elevation to over 8500ft elevation when I go camping and even up to 9500 ft when I pack in deer hunting


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Tree came a little too close . Snapped where the brake lever mounts to the case broke the ear off. Never got around to fixing it. Couple of spring pins and some JBweld would do it


Pretty sure I have one here for you, shoot me a PM.


SS396driver said:


> I had to replace the gas flippy cap on my 460 for the first time


Dang things, but I still like them better than the standard caps. I have a great grip, but there isn't a lot to grab onto, same with the standard husky ones.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> The cherry bark burns hot and fast. If I just want to get the stove hot to take the chill off or keep the house warm till the sun takes over I'll use that. The thick locust bark almost burns like small splits. I used to toss all the bark on are burn pile then someone suggested burning it in certain situations was a better use.


I like to burn the black locust bark off the dead standing trees, buck them up and get a wheelbarrow load of bark for the shoulder, works great. It works much like burning cookies, they are thin so any coals are smaller even with the hardwoods,.I just put a large ash cookie broke in half in the stove and I've been burning black locust cookies for the lat couple of hrs so I don't have to go out and get more wood and to get the temp up since it was a little chilly at 68, it's just under 72 right now. The great thing with cookies and bark is if you need more heat then you add a few, if it's getting warm you stop adding more and the temp will stay steady in the house, with splits it can be hard to find that balance.


sixonetonoffun said:


> Does leave a lot of ash


Yep, lots of ash, but in the shoulder the coals are getting way burnt down so it doesn't bother me. 
My third ash bucket of the yr is almost full and it was cold early here this yr so I've burnt a lot already, it helps that the coals have been burning to nothing because I'm getting them burnt down more.


----------



## turnkey4099

95custmz said:


> Got one of these burn barrels last weekend for burning bark in the splitting area. Guy selling them cut vents and put in rebar at the bottom. Works great [emoji91]



Works even better (like a blow torch) if you cut both ends out and set them up on a grate held by some concrete blocks. Burns out clean and ashes fall out for easy shoveling from underneath. Drawback is that the barrels only last about 1 season and the grates also burn out oveer a couple seasons.


----------



## LondonNeil

I burn all the bark, it would be a pain for me to get rid of it another way. Since it often falls off and is easily Broken up I use a fair bit as kindling. Its burn. Characteristics vary massively depending on species. Birch works well but Oak not so much.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The reason is simple. Many off the shelf rifles have loose chambers, and many dies have tight chambers, so when you adjust your die for the shoulder to touch, you are reducing the diameter of the case at the neck needlessly, and causing more brass flow than firing the round. You also then get a sloppy fit that is less accurate. *This will often result in brass failure near the base, which is dangerous*.How long your brass lasts often depends on how hot you load it. I have several boxes of 300 Win Mag, that was loaded a bit less than full house, with 9 loadings.*When I start to see neck cracks, I replace the box. * I have almost never had brass fail near the base, because I don't over work it.



my dad was a gunsmith. did awesome builds. work. reloaded his own. and did custom loads. was always into the ballistics. I have seen blown out cartridge. not a lot, but he showed me a blowout on one. wiggly crack with powder burns to the sides, just above the extractor ring. seen cracked necks, too. not often, but brass can fatigue... for one reason or another...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> Well F, I just typed a long post and it disappeared before I hit summit. If that don't turn a smile upside down.
> 
> As I was saying, my 2018 ford escape with only 12,700miles on it took a crap yesterday. Took it in to dealer for a oil change, inspection and tire rotation and the service manager tells me he needs to keep the car overnite to do a pressure check. Pressure check what?, Said the car was low on coolant and he wanted to find where the water went. Today he calls and said the engine block is cracked and they would have to replace the short block. While I am glad they caught the problem while everything is still under warranty, I have lost all faith in the dependability of the car. Internet search's revealed the 1.5 engine has had a lot of coolant leak problems, but usually not until around 50k miles and over. they gave me a loaner car, 2017 fusion, but my wife didn't like it so we headed down to the dealer to see what else they had since they would have to order a short block and then install it so I knew I would be driving the loaner for a few weeks. We discussed the fears we had about reliability issues possible with a know engine problem and decided to just trade the car in for a new one. They where giving $5000 off sticker on new 2019 and they had one that was the exact same color as the 2018 we where trading in, but with a 2.0 engine and it was AWD, our 2018 was only 2wd. So half a day at a dealership buying a car we hadn't even thought about buying this morning when we got out of bed, but here is a firewoodView attachment 787070
> picture to keep on topic, sort of.



lost the post! happens to us all. always turns a smile ! good to hear u dumped that ol car problem! u don't want to be out on the freeway and loose coolant and she seizes up. end of trip!  nor have an unhappy wifie for 2 weeks!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Looks like either your camera or the operator were drunk in that pic!



lol. _fast wood!_ maybe he shot it on Portrait mode...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Not much snow this year so far, but the kiddo's been wanting to get the sled out for a rip. The good 'ol Tundra will climb over anything, so we cruised the old logging road up behind the house. Lot's of good scrounge up there.
> 
> View attachment 787237



he** of a view! looks like some good hunting country...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 788011
> I'll be heading back to the big oak after dropping my daughter off at school tomorrow. Haven't been up there since I posted this pic the other day. Hope I dont have to clear other trees out of the way to get there after the wind we had last night.



that downed tree looks like fun. lots good sized firewood and chunks...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It’s a balmy 10 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow 4 out of the next 5 days so I’ll be putting on the plow tonight.



svk, u sure do see some lows up there! -35f in ur area! wow. I remember down here even given our humidity... when it was 12f out... no one was calling it balme! lol and many, I say many... were calling plumbers. if u could get one!

I have a sauna down the hall. redwood. sometimes I jump into a cold bath. brrr... lol, wondering... you'all ever jump into the snow?


----------



## Philbert

Australian 'Drop Bears' have nothing on Florida!

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/21/weather/miami-freeze-falling-iguana-forecast-trnd/index.html




_"*(CNN)* (edited)
From Louisiana to the Carolinas, even down through Florida, temperatures are averaging 10 to 15 degrees below normal. Freeze warnings and hard freeze warnings are in effect across Florida and Georgia through Wednesday morning.

Tuesday afternoon, the National Weather Service in Miami issued a rare forecast regarding cold temperatures but it was for iguanas. Yes, you read that correctly. _*I - guan - as*
_
"Don't be surprised if you see iguanas falling from the trees tonight," tweeted the Miami National Weather Service office.

The concern for people in South Florida is that these iguanas often sleep in trees, so when their bodies go dormant, they appear to fall from the sky onto streets, cars, pools, or even people walking around. And since iguanas are large -- adult males can reach 5 feet in length, and weigh up to 20 pounds -- this can be dangerous if one lands on top of you._

_The invasive species can't handle cold temperatures very well because they are cold-blooded. In general, iguanas begin to get sluggish or lethargic once the temperature drops below 50 degrees Fahrenheit.

Once the temperature drops below 45 degrees Fahrenheit the iguanas go into a dormant or cold-stunned state. They appear to be dead, but they are not. They remain breathing with critical body functions still operating.

It is their body's way of protecting them until the temperature warms back up above 50 degrees. If those temperatures remain in the 40s for periods over eight hours, a significant number of those iguanas will die, especially the smaller ones._

_ "The temperature threshold for when iguanas begin to go into a dormant state depends greatly on the size of the iguana," explains Ron Magill, communications director for Zoo Miami. "Generally speaking, the larger the iguana, the more cold it can tolerate for longer periods.""
_
Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Australian 'Drop Bears' have nothing on Florida!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/21/weather/miami-freeze-falling-iguana-forecast-trnd/index.html
> 
> View attachment 790802
> 
> 
> _"*(CNN)* (edited)
> From Louisiana to the Carolinas, even down through Florida, temperatures are averaging 10 to 15 degrees below normal. Freeze warnings and hard freeze warnings are in effect across Florida and Georgia through Wednesday morning.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, the National Weather Service in Miami issued a rare forecast regarding cold temperatures but it was for iguanas. Yes, you read that correctly. _*I - guan - as*
> _
> "Don't be surprised if you see iguanas falling from the trees tonight," tweeted the Miami National Weather Service office.
> 
> The concern for people in South Florida is that these iguanas often sleep in trees, so when their bodies go dormant, they appear to fall from the sky onto streets, cars, pools, or even people walking around. And since iguanas are large -- adult males can reach 5 feet in length, and weigh up to 20 pounds -- this can be dangerous if one lands on top of you._
> 
> _The invasive species can't handle cold temperatures very well because they are cold-blooded. In general, iguanas begin to get sluggish or lethargic once the temperature drops below 50 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> Once the temperature drops below 45 degrees Fahrenheit the iguanas go into a dormant or cold-stunned state. They appear to be dead, but they are not. They remain breathing with critical body functions still operating.
> 
> It is their body's way of protecting them until the temperature warms back up above 50 degrees. If those temperatures remain in the 40s for periods over eight hours, a significant number of those iguanas will die, especially the smaller ones._
> 
> _ "The temperature threshold for when iguanas begin to go into a dormant state depends greatly on the size of the iguana," explains Ron Magill, communications director for Zoo Miami. "Generally speaking, the larger the iguana, the more cold it can tolerate for longer periods.""
> _
> Philbert


That's funny.
Wear your hardhats boys .


----------



## svk

This weather is incredibly mild for us. But I’ll take it!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk, u sure do see some lows up there! -35f in ur area! wow. I remember down here even given our humidity... when it was 12f out... no one was calling it balme! lol and many, I say many... were calling plumbers. if u could get one!
> 
> I have a sauna down the hall. redwood. sometimes I jump into a cold bath. brrr... lol, wondering... you'all ever jump into the snow?


Jumping into POWDER snow is a lot of fun. But be sure to know what you are getting into. Crusty snow is no fun, neither are ice pieces under the powder. LOL.

The other day my son shoveled the deck then dove into the fresh pile.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Australian 'Drop Bears' have nothing on Florida!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/21/weather/miami-freeze-falling-iguana-forecast-trnd/index.html
> 
> View attachment 790802
> 
> 
> _"*(CNN)* (edited)
> From Louisiana to the Carolinas, even down through Florida, temperatures are averaging 10 to 15 degrees below normal. Freeze warnings and hard freeze warnings are in effect across Florida and Georgia through Wednesday morning.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, the National Weather Service in Miami issued a rare forecast regarding cold temperatures but it was for iguanas. Yes, you read that correctly. _*I - guan - as*
> _
> "Don't be surprised if you see iguanas falling from the trees tonight," tweeted the Miami National Weather Service office.
> 
> The concern for people in South Florida is that these iguanas often sleep in trees, so when their bodies go dormant, they appear to fall from the sky onto streets, cars, pools, or even people walking around. And since iguanas are large -- adult males can reach 5 feet in length, and weigh up to 20 pounds -- this can be dangerous if one lands on top of you._
> 
> _The invasive species can't handle cold temperatures very well because they are cold-blooded. In general, iguanas begin to get sluggish or lethargic once the temperature drops below 50 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> Once the temperature drops below 45 degrees Fahrenheit the iguanas go into a dormant or cold-stunned state. They appear to be dead, but they are not. They remain breathing with critical body functions still operating.
> 
> It is their body's way of protecting them until the temperature warms back up above 50 degrees. If those temperatures remain in the 40s for periods over eight hours, a significant number of those iguanas will die, especially the smaller ones._
> 
> _ "The temperature threshold for when iguanas begin to go into a dormant state depends greatly on the size of the iguana," explains Ron Magill, communications director for Zoo Miami. "Generally speaking, the larger the iguana, the more cold it can tolerate for longer periods.""
> _
> Philbert


Those iguanas are cool to watch and my understanding is since they eat plants they do not bother humans. They are all over around my grandpa's condo in Miami. Some of them come into the parking garage if it gets too hot outside.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess Global Warming missed FL!!! Hey, they are invasive, so NBD!


----------



## svk

In reading that article I was surprised to see that iguanas get as far north as Louisiana and the Carolinas. There were none around the Florida panhandle.


----------



## Philbert

Invasive species. Someone will find a way to genetically modify them, or they will evolve, and you will see them in Ely, Minnesota. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> In reading that article I was surprised to see that iguanas get as far north as Louisiana and the Carolinas. There were none around the Florida panhandle.


Saw this little guy the other day, they have invaded Michigan this yr! From what I've read the snowy owls will sometimes come down this way looking for food at least that what they think, I think they get cold in the tundra and fall into Michigan lol. Whatever the reason, they are cool to see; I've seen around 10 in my lifetime, my kids just got to see their first .


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> Cowboy, didn’t know you had a hand in getting my Uncle straightened out. Sincerely, THANK YOU! It’s great having him back healthy. Both my dad and I were pretty worried about him for a bit.





Gotta make sure he's fit enough to post scrounge pics!


----------



## Smacktooth

So I have a question about wet noodles [emoji23]
Everybody be talkin bout how good noodles are for firestarter, and I fully agree that when dry they are awesome. But what about when you’re noodling green wood? What do y’all do with them then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Smacktooth said:


> So I have a question about wet noodles [emoji23]
> Everybody be talkin bout how good noodles are for firestarter, and I fully agree that when dry they are awesome. But what about when you’re noodling green wood? What do y’all do with them then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let them season or use as bedding for animals.


----------



## SS396driver

Smacktooth said:


> So I have a question about wet noodles [emoji23]
> Everybody be talkin bout how good noodles are for firestarter, and I fully agree that when dry they are awesome. But what about when you’re noodling green wood? What do y’all do with them then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thow them in a paper bag store in a dry place . They dry quickly


----------



## MustangMike

If you put them in either a paper bag or cardboard box, they will dry very fast and be good to go.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Gotta make sure he's fit enough to post scrounge pics!



Spent less than 2 hours this afternoon with my MOFO 360 and X-27, but I got a good start!

Split some Oak and Hickory, and made some brown snow!


----------



## Smacktooth

Great that’s what I was thinking. Have tons of paper grocery bags around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

Oak not good for animal bedding.


----------



## Haywire

There's a few good sticks in this slash pile I'll be skidding out.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure I have one here for you, shoot me a PM.



Think it's going to be a little involved to fix the brake on my dolmar.


----------



## James Miller

Smacktooth said:


> So I have a question about wet noodles [emoji23]
> Everybody be talkin bout how good noodles are for firestarter, and I fully agree that when dry they are awesome. But what about when you’re noodling green wood? What do y’all do with them then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spread them out in the driveway in the sun in the morning. They will be plenty dry enough to use as fire starter by the time the sun goes down that night.


----------



## James Miller

Didn't change much. Got the saw leaned out some and brought the rakers down a hair. Didn't touch the cutters at all.


----------



## deaves61

James Miller said:


> Didn't change much. Got the saw leaned out some and brought the rakers down a hair. Didn't touch the cutters at all.


Cuttin good James.


----------



## James Miller

deaves61 said:


> Cuttin good James.


Thank you sir. I did one for the 590 you ported for me also. 
Neither chain is great but I'm working on it.


----------



## panolo

Your pooch is like mine always having their nose in things!

Looking good on the cutting!


----------



## deaves61

James Miller said:


> Thank you sir. I did one for the 590 you ported for me also.
> Neither chain is great but I'm working on it.


I've been trying to do square for a little while, converted this lpx to square and it cuts decent, some of those guys can flat do a chain


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, we have them here quite often.


----------



## Smacktooth

cantoo said:


> Chipper, we have them here quite often.



Loving these pics guys! I’m kind of obsessed with owls, never seen a snowy, but don’t except to unless I start spending lots of time up north. down here it’s barred owls all the time, occasional great horned, barn owls and screechers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Last year (2019) I saw two big old owls up at the deer camp/cabin. My wife loves birds of prey so she was super excited to see the one.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Not sure what @KiwiBro would say to this old wood? All I'm getting out of it is dust!



The straw boss has some concerns. Something she didn't like about the smoke detector going off!


----------



## Smacktooth

MechanicMatt said:


> Last year (2019) I saw two big old owls up at the deer camp/cabin. My wife loves birds of prey so she was super excited to see the one.



I see and hear barred owls quite often, like way more than anyone else I talk to about it. Dunno why but I’m not complaining! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Not sure what @KiwiBro would say to this old wood? All I'm getting out of it is dust!
> View attachment 791023
> 
> 
> The straw boss has some concerns. Something she didn't like about the smoke detector going off!


Arrrgh, is there a more mind numbing job than trying to sand/scrape wooden stairs? Looks pretty clean though so hopefully you enjoy that moment when the first coat goes on and the floor reveals itself.
That reminds me. With so many different tools in their cordless line-up, why haven't Makita got a belt sander amongst them?
I was just looking at a USA floor sanding manufacturer yesterday - American Sanders. They do a multi-disc plate that uses 6 x 6" disc pads that have the velcro backing and can use those mesh discs that you guys deliberately refused to tell me about.


We don't see much <4" flooring here. At least with the narrow widths there'd be less cupping to sand out. Do you have a sacrificial vacuum you can hook the sander up to? I bought a cheapie for one job about 6 months ago and still haven't managed to kill it, but I run it through a small cyclone set-up, so I guess it doesn't see much dust anyway as almost all but the fine stuff gets caught by the cyclone and dumped into a small bin.

Actually, that reminds - even at least one of the Makita cordless stick vacuums has a cyclone attachment for it to save having to swap out the filter bags as often.

Good luck with the rest of that floor. I hope you are better with an edger than I am and have more patience with a scraper.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Arrrgh, is there a more mind numbing job than trying to sand/scrape wooden stairs? Looks pretty clean though so hopefully you enjoy that moment when the first coat goes on and the floor reveals itself.
> That reminds me. With so many different tools in their cordless line-up, why haven't Makita got a belt sander amongst them?
> I was just looking at a USA floor sanding manufacturer yesterday - American Sanders. They do a multi-disc plate that uses 6 x 6" disc pads that have the velcro backing and can use those mesh discs that you guys deliberately refused to tell me about.
> 
> 
> We don't see much <4" flooring here. At least with the narrow widths there'd be less cupping to sand out. Do you have a sacrificial vacuum you can hook the sander up to? I bought a cheapie for one job about 6 months ago and still haven't managed to kill it, but I run it through a small cyclone set-up, so I guess it doesn't see much dust anyway as almost all but the fine stuff gets caught by the cyclone and dumped into a small bin.
> 
> Actually, that reminds - even at least one of the Makita cordless stick vacuums has a cyclone attachment for it to save having to swap out the filter bags as often.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of that floor. I hope you are better with an edger than I am and have more patience with a scraper.



Sacrificial shop vacs on duty. That was just a trial run to get commited. If it keeps going like that I won't bother renting a sander. Though the bigger rooms it will be mandatory. These floors were carpeted over for a lifetime so it is kinda fun even if they keep the distressed look.


----------



## Cowboy254

My favourite owl pic (not mine). Powerful owl vs ringtail possum. Goodbye possum.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Think it's going to be a little involved to fix the brake on my dolmar. View attachment 790910


Is that a challenge, if so you obviously don't know me .
Guessing you're not wanting to tear it down though?


----------



## chipper1

deaves61 said:


> I've been trying to do square for a little while, converted this lpx to square and it cuts decent, some of those guys can flat do a chain


Looks good from here Del.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper, we have them here quite often.


That's cool.
I've seen a good number, but most people here have never seen one, very rare down here.


Smacktooth said:


> Loving these pics guys! I’m kind of obsessed with owls, never seen a snowy, but don’t except to unless I start spending lots of time up north. down here it’s barred owls all the time, occasional great horned, barn owls and screechers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hit a barred owl one time with my car, stunned it and I grabbed it off the side of the rd to bring to a guy who helps lots of wildlife.
He came out with the huge leather gloves the I brought it in to his house, I was like, yeah I guess some gloves would have been a good idea .
Here's one my boy and I found this summer when we were out fishing, it was a cool experience with him .
Cant see much in the video, but you can hear it and my sons excitement when he saw it with the light.


----------



## James Miller

deaves61 said:


> I've been trying to do square for a little while, converted this lpx to square and it cuts decent, some of those guys can flat do a chain


I've been spending some time in the square file thread on O P E. Alot of guys in that thread that are willing to share what they know.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I've been spending some time in the square file thread on O P E. Alot of guys in that thread that are willing to share what they know.


I got bumped out of it again, figured you were posting in there when I saw the videos pop up.
I stop getting alerts for threads a lot over there, happens here too, but not nearly as often.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I got bumped out of it again, figured you were posting in there when I saw the videos pop up.
> I stop getting alerts for threads a lot over there, happens here too, but not nearly as often.


I get that alot over there to. I'll hop to the firewood thread and not get alerts from the square file thread and be a page or two behind sometimes.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I get that alot over there to. I'll hop to the firewood thread and not get alerts from the square file thread and be a page or two behind sometimes.


Not sure what's up with it, here or there.
Many times if you get an alert you don't respond to you get bumped out. If I respond to every alert I get I'd be on all day .


----------



## al-k

this guy was at work


----------



## farmer steve

Smacktooth said:


> I see and hear barred owls quite often, like way more than anyone else I talk to about it. Dunno why but I’m not complaining!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of the turkey calling contests i have been in also had a owl hooting competion. I couldn't win the turkey calling but i brought home a few hooting trophies. When i first started dating my wife I told her I'd take her out one evening and call some owls in. I got the  from her. Scared the crap out of her when owls started landing in the trees around us and started talking back to me. In case any of you never heard one.


----------



## Cowboy254

But did it get her in the mood?


----------



## JustJeff

We get snowy owls. Had one spend about 3 weeks in my backyard filling up on rats and mice from around the chicken coop and scrounge pile.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> But did it get her in the mood?


----------



## MustangMike

I hit an owl once with my Ranger truck, it bounced off the windshield and landed in back of the truck (at night). I stopped and put the flashers on so it would not get run over, and tried to get it into a cardboard box I had so I could bring it to an animal recovery unit.

Instead, it recovered on it's own, and got up like a drunken weebill wobble, then flew away.

Another time I was hunting, and my friend was pushing, and a huge owl glided 20 ft over my head as I sat motionless. About 20 min earlier, I had seen it drop down from a tree and pick something up. I just stayed still. It had a very large wingspan.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Is that a challenge, if so you obviously don't know me .
> Guessing you're not wanting to tear it down though?


Just saying involved . Not a big challenge but I hate tearing down a perfectly good running saw. Just like jumping out of a perfecty good airplane.


----------



## TeeMan

svk said:


> In reading that article I was surprised to see that iguanas get as far north as Louisiana and the Carolinas. There were none around the Florida panhandle.



We don't have invasive iguanas here; it was referencing the areas the cold weather would extend to. The iguana dropping warning was isolated to just Florida.


----------



## svk

TeeMan said:


> We don't have invasive iguanas here; it was referencing the areas the cold weather would extend to. The iguana dropping warning was isolated to just Florida.


Doh!! (Slapping my forehead!) That's what I get for reading it too fast! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## svk

Smacktooth said:


> So I have a question about wet noodles [emoji23]
> Everybody be talkin bout how good noodles are for firestarter, and I fully agree that when dry they are awesome. But what about when you’re noodling green wood? What do y’all do with them then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SS396driver said:


> Thow them in a paper bag store in a dry place . They dry quickly





MustangMike said:


> If you put them in either a paper bag or cardboard box, they will dry very fast and be good to go.


Agree with these guys. I leave them out in the sun for a while then put them in a brown paper bag. It is getting tougher to find brown paper grocery bags, they all try to force those crappy plastic ones on you now.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> It is getting tougher to find brown paper grocery bags, they all try to force those crappy plastic ones on you now.


Stop by and I will give you a bunch.

Philbert


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Think it's going to be a little involved to fix the brake on my dolmar. View attachment 790910


Yikes, what happened there?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's cool.
> I've seen a good number, but most people here have never seen one, very rare down here.
> 
> I hit a barred owl one time with my car, stunned it and I grabbed it off the side of the rd to bring to a guy who helps lots of wildlife.
> He came out with the huge leather gloves the I brought it in to his house, I was like, yeah I guess some gloves would have been a good idea .
> Here's one my boy and I found this summer when we were out fishing, it was a cool experience with him .
> Cant see much in the video, but you can hear it and my sons excitement when he saw it with the light.



Interesting that a barred making those screeching noises.

For three seasons we can hear them on any clear night at home or the cabin with the traditional "who-cooks-for-you, who-cooks-for-youuuuu"


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Agree with these guys. I leave them out in the sun for a while then put them in a brown paper bag. It is getting tougher to find brown paper grocery bags, they all try to force those crappy plastic ones on you now.


I do the same, paper bags and just pile them in, the looser the better if you want to use them right away.

Seems funny since I'm pretty sure all the plastic bags are killing the polar bears or something like that .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Seems funny since I'm pretty sure all the plastic bags are killing the polar bears or something like that .


Especially when you need to double bag everything because they have trouble holding a loaf of bread in a single bag!!


----------



## svk

Got home after 9:00 last night. It was late but I wanted to continue packing the snowmobile trail up to the blowdowns since I ran out of time on Monday night. Was able to get that trail packed down well after 5 or 6 runs and opened up another chunk of trail that had closed up further down. Only got stuck twice doing that so it was a success compared to some days LOL

Saturday I am going to try and get those two trees hauled into the yard. I see there's a white pine down back there as well but those are such low BTU I wouldn't go through the work on that unless I was running out of wood which I am not.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Especially when you need to double bag everything because they have trouble holding a loaf of bread in a single bag!!


That does stink, but the good one do work well.
If everyone would just bring their own bags then we wouldn't have all these issues, dang Americans .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Just saying involved . Not a big challenge but I hate tearing down a perfectly good running saw. Just like jumping out of a perfecty good airplane.


I meant are you challenging me to have it/find one lol.
I know what you mean about tearing down a good running saw, I don't like to even remove the muffler for pictures, a piece of carbon could always break loose and then get sucked into the cylinder putting a "nice" smear on the piston .
If you do need a case half I have some here, but they are the surf cases as I'm not pulling apart one of my running 7900/7910's for you .


----------



## blades

He meant "Smurf " cases as in Blue


----------



## U&A

Truck load number 2 from da cherry tree. . Should get about half a load more.


----------



## rarefish383

Went down to the Ash Hole this morning. Put a good half cord on my buddy's Ram, and close to a cord on my dump trailer. Parked up hill till I decided which trees and which direction I was going to throw them. Marking sure no flying debris hit either truck. Especially since my F150 had it's 1 year birthday last week. Had the tailgate down gassing the saws. Went over and put 3 trees on the ground, got enough cut up for Mike to start loading, and went to pull my truck over. Pulled up ten feet, turned the wheel, BANG. I forgot to put the tailgate up and it hit the jack on the trailer. Caved in the top of the gate. Oh well, what ya gonna do?


----------



## blades

I will give you good odds that more than just the tail gate got messed with


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> Went down to the Ash Hole this morning. Put a good half cord on my buddy's Ram, and close to a cord on my dump trailer. Parked up hill till I decided which trees and which direction I was going to throw them. Marking sure no flying debris hit either truck. Especially since my F150 had it's 1 year birthday last week. Had the tailgate down gassing the saws. Went over and put 3 trees on the ground, got enough cut up for Mike to start loading, and went to pull my truck over. Pulled up ten feet, turned the wheel, BANG. I forgot to put the tailgate up and it hit the jack on the trailer. Caved in the top of the gate. Oh well, what ya gonna do?View attachment 791220



Look on hte good side. You have put the first ding in it so you can quit worrying about it. YOu have also officially christianed as a work truck.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Went down to the Ash Hole this morning. Put a good half cord on my buddy's Ram, and close to a cord on my dump trailer. Parked up hill till I decided which trees and which direction I was going to throw them. Marking sure no flying debris hit either truck. Especially since my F150 had it's 1 year birthday last week. Had the tailgate down gassing the saws. Went over and put 3 trees on the ground, got enough cut up for Mike to start loading, and went to pull my truck over. Pulled up ten feet, turned the wheel, BANG. I forgot to put the tailgate up and it hit the jack on the trailer. Caved in the top of the gate. Oh well, what ya gonna do?View attachment 791220


Got one of them too Joe . You only do it once.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That does stink, but the good one do work well.
> If everyone would just bring their own bags then we wouldn't have all these issues, dang Americans .



I just ask for paper.


----------



## al-k

My friend did that to my tailgate. I ran mine through a five wire barbed wire fence when it was only 6 weeks old 5000 in damage.That was 04


----------



## KiwiBro

Plastic shopping bags are outlawed here. 
I still didn't get a xmas card from Greta though.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Plastic shopping bags are outlawed here.


We're sending you some. Should arrive as a giant, floating mass somewhere out on the ocean. Check your beaches!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I meant are you challenging me to have it/find one lol.
> I know what you mean about tearing down a good running saw, I don't like to even remove the muffler for pictures, a piece of carbon could always break loose and then get sucked into the cylinder putting a "nice" smear on the piston .
> If you do need a case half I have some here, but they are the surf cases as I'm not pulling apart one of my running 7900/7910's for you .



I survived the 70's with no chain brake I'll just let it ride


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Yikes, what happened there?



Forgot to move the saw . Small tree took out the brake. Bent the handle a little. But it still cuts great



chipper1 said:


> That does stink, but the good one do work well.
> If everyone would just bring their own bags then we wouldn't have all these issues, dang Americans .



All plastic bags are outlawed here and the hit you for a nickel for a paper bag but we have been using our own reusable bags for several years anyway


----------



## SS396driver

Today's pickup. Mostly maple and some hickory. Found two more large hickory blowovers that I'll get tomorrow with my trailer.


----------



## SS396driver

Also the owner wants this one taken down . The leaner it looks like it will get hung up on the other tree . I've done worse trees but with all the wood that's down and the dead standing ash I may tell him to leave it to nature. No danger of it hitting any structures.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Any veterinarians in the group? My puppies nose on his right side is swollen up. If it doesn’t go down by the time I get home from work tomorrow, I’ll be taking him in for an evaluation.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

So I have cut a few of these trees but always in the dead of winter. Never knew what they were. Still not 100% sure but I had a clue recently. I was at a Vikings play off party (yeah they were out classed) when my aunt asked if I ever get out in the woods. I said I had and that some of the roads are more or less open again. She had said dad and her had went for a walk out there a few years back but it was over grown. Barely passable.

Then she asks if I know if the pear trees still grow there? Then passed on some memories of how beutiful the flowers are and how wonderful they smell.

Fast forward to today bringing firewood in for the night. I grabbed these and concluded it must be the pear trees she had asked about! I have cut just a few out of the roadways and trails into cut firewood. Never could figure out what they were. No thorns, 15-18' tall, hardwood but not apple.

Got to be Pear! Yes/No?


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> Went down to the Ash Hole this morning. Put a good half cord on my buddy's Ram, and close to a cord on my dump trailer. Parked up hill till I decided which trees and which direction I was going to throw them. Marking sure no flying debris hit either truck. Especially since my F150 had it's 1 year birthday last week. Had the tailgate down gassing the saws. Went over and put 3 trees on the ground, got enough cut up for Mike to start loading, and went to pull my truck over. Pulled up ten feet, turned the wheel, BANG. I forgot to put the tailgate up and it hit the jack on the trailer. Caved in the top of the gate. Oh well, what ya gonna do?View attachment 791220



Sounds familiar. But i backed into a tree[emoji23][emoji23].

Bought an OEM tailgate primed and then had the ENTIRE thing sprayed with rhino liner. like it was dipped in it. Now no worries about scratches.


----------



## JustJeff

Dinged the rocker panel of my new truck when I ran over a layed down electric fence post to scrounge a dead elm. I use my truck as a truck. Sucks when you mess up a new ride, sucks even more if it costs you money. We've all been there...and if you haven't, just wait, it'll happen! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not gonna lie, sometimes I don’t make the most calculated decisions. 

In the second picture, if you look close enough you’ll see where the side step transformed into a rub rail and kept the truck from further damage. 

If it helps, I had a shovel with me and just kept digging and digging until I was able to get out.


----------



## SS396driver

New winch for the trailer. Using it tomorrow


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I just ask for paper.


Many places here don't have paper.
We do a good amount of shopping at Costco, gotta use your own or their boxes.


SS396driver said:


> All plastic bags are outlawed here and the hit you for a nickel for a paper bag but we have been using our own reusable bags for several years anyway


Way ahead of us out there, at least in some was lol.
I like Michigan .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I survived the 70's with no chain brake I'll just let it ride


I think you should get one from me, then paint the top white, you'd have the patriotic dolkita, red, white, and smurf lol.


SS396driver said:


> Bent the handle a little.


Got one or two or... of those too, pic below .
Seriously, if you need one let me know, they are spares.


SS396driver said:


> View attachment 791289
> View attachment 791290
> View attachment 791291
> Also the owner wants this one taken down . The leaner it looks like it will get hung up on the other tree . I've done worse trees but with all the wood that's down and the dead standing ash I may tell him to leave it to nature. No danger of it hitting any structures.


Easy solution, remove the other tree first . As long as he isn't concerned with possibly breaking some of the branches in that tree I'd just cut the hinge thin/off on one sides it can roll out of the "stay" tree. Looks like a lot of nice wood in those two.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Any veterinarians in the group? My puppies nose on his right side is swollen up. If it doesn’t go down by the time I get home from work tomorrow, I’ll be taking him in for an evaluation. View attachment 791309


In the winter, not sure. If summer I’d think bee or snake.

Doesn’t appear to be any trauma outside, any punctures inside his mouth?


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> In the winter, not sure. If summer I’d think bee or snake.
> 
> Doesn’t appear to be any trauma outside, any punctures inside his mouth?



poor guy flips his lid when I try and open up his mouth.


----------



## woodchip rookie

abscess?


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Any veterinarians in the group? My puppies nose on his right side is swollen up. If it doesn’t go down by the time I get home from work tomorrow, I’ll be taking him in for an evaluation. View attachment 791309



He musta said the wrong thing to his wife.....

POW!!!


Ok,
In seriousness. If the pup is eating, drinking as normal and the symptoms are not getting worse at all i would wait a day or to. Slip him a baby asprin a few times a day to help ease the pain. 
You say he wont let you open his mouth? He could have hurt a tooth and the nearest soft tissue is inflamed as a reaction. 

My guess, hurt tooth or an infection 

Hope your Friends gets better. Its depressing when your buddy is hurt. 

I lost it for a few days when my dog partially tore a tendon in her knee. [emoji22]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Sniffed something now lodged in his nostril/back of mouth?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Eating, Drinking and still being social with his pal, but not playing as rough as he usually does with Jacque 

My wife sent me this picture, saying Jacque knows he’s hurting and trying to comfort him.


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Eating, Drinking and still being social with his pal, but not playing as rough as he usually does with Jacque
> 
> My wife sent me this picture, saying Jacque knows he’s hurting and trying to comfort him.



That is a puppy!

They break teeth often.

Can you feel air coming out of BOTH nostrils? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’ll check in the morning. He’s in his crate and I’m in bed. My poor little guy!!


----------



## Philbert

MechanicMatt said:


> Any veterinarians in the group? My puppies nose on his right side is swollen up.



Cute pup!

When our last dog got older she developed some cysts on her face; developed quickly. Had to be drained, then on antibiotics for a week or so. But no way to know - need to have him seen by someone who knows more.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Cut some more rounds today, started out with the 462 but must have hit something with the chain in the pile (didn't see anything), so that saw got sharpened once (not much better), twice (much better, but still not 100%) and three times (hopefully it is good to go now). Likely it was just a pebble in the bark!

So the 044 and 360 also got some run time. One of the rounds had huge nail in it, did not see it till I flipped the round over, just missed it by an inch!!! Glad about that!

Was going to continue tomorrow, but got a call from a friend that he needs some splitting done, so I will be there tomorrow (he lets me hunt and I've taken deer there 3 of the last 4 years). It is supposed to rain like crazy on Sat, and I am scheduled to do wood at my Daughter's on Sunday! In the meantime, Tax Season is approaching like a freight train! After 2/1, I won't have much time for doing wood!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Rain like crazy Saturday huh? Saw still run in the rain..... but I guess I’ll be splitting. I have a LOT to start splitting and a ton more to bring over to my place.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, the Doc is always at the CT GTG, but have never seen him at the others (he did go to Randy's but I wasn't there).


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I do the same, paper bags and just pile them in, the looser the better if you want to use them right away.
> 
> Seems funny since I'm pretty sure all the plastic bags are killing the polar bears or something like that .





KiwiBro said:


> Plastic shopping bags are outlawed here.
> I still didn't get a xmas card from Greta though.



Yes, they're outlawed here in Victoristan as well. If you want, you can purchase a 'reusable' (non-biodegradable) plastic bag if you forgot your own bag and have too much stuff to carry in your mitts which I frequently do because at least one hand is carrying beer. No-one ever brings the reusable plastic bags back in the next time though and just chuck them out in the trash - just like the old single-use but biodegradable bags that were free. Yay environments .



MustangMike said:


> Cut some more rounds today, started out with the 462 but must have hit something with the chain in the pile (didn't see anything), so that saw got sharpened once (not much better), twice (much better, but still not 100%) and three times (hopefully it is good to go now). Likely it was just a pebble in the bark!
> 
> So the 044 and 360 also got some run time. One of the rounds had huge nail in it, did not see it till I flipped the round over, just missed it by an inch!!! Glad about that!



Ahem. I didn't refer you to get your body fixed up for you to cut wood and not post pics! C'mon!!


----------



## panolo

My lab got a thorn in his snout and got an abscess. He's my baby so I brought him and they drained it / slashed cleaned it out. Puppy it could be a broken tooth. Your being a good dad and watching it. Great that he is still eating/drinking/active. 

Got a call to clean a 5 acre lot tonight. Been driving by it for a couple years wondering when it was going to sell and what they were going to do with the oak. At a minimum there are 50 burr oak trees 30" or bigger. If I get half it will be a good scrounge. Plus it is 1.5 miles from home. Meeting him a Sunday with an orange can and marking what needs gone. Might have to break in the 572 before it goes out for some caressing.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Plastic shopping bags are outlawed here.
> I still didn't get a xmas card from Greta though.



They are talking about doing it here...and in a lot of places. How does it work for those small ones you use as you pick out produce and the like? Are those also banned? If so, what replaces them?


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> They are talking about doing it here...and in a lot of places. How does it work for those small ones you use as you pick out produce and the like? Are those also banned? If so, what replaces them?


Still have those just none at the checkout for packing groceries into.


----------



## Jeffkrib

When they banned bags here a year or two ago the media made a big deal of it.
Honestly it’s easy to always keep some reusable bags in the car and never get caught out. Everyone’s use to it now life goes on.


----------



## MustangMike

Some places are charging or not giving bags, others not.

What really drives me crazy is these plastic bags for the dog pooh … people just throw them into the woods and the often get suspended in trees … so we get to look at that for months instead of the stuff just biodegrading on the ground! Move the pooh into the woods, don't let your dogs on lawns, and let it degrade!

My dogs are in the road until I get to a place where it is OK for them to pooh, then I just take a stick and move it.


----------



## steved

rarefish383 said:


> Went down to the Ash Hole this morning. Put a good half cord on my buddy's Ram, and close to a cord on my dump trailer. Parked up hill till I decided which trees and which direction I was going to throw them. Marking sure no flying debris hit either truck. Especially since my F150 had it's 1 year birthday last week. Had the tailgate down gassing the saws. Went over and put 3 trees on the ground, got enough cut up for Mike to start loading, and went to pull my truck over. Pulled up ten feet, turned the wheel, BANG. I forgot to put the tailgate up and it hit the jack on the trailer. Caved in the top of the gate. Oh well, what ya gonna do?View attachment 791220


I bought a gate that the guy did the same thing...top was buckled in, I needed the hardware for a good gate.

I plan to keep that damaged gate, at some point there won't be anymore...even a damaged one will be better than none.

They ain't cheap to buy anymore...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

While I understand that "we" need to do something, until you reign in the countries that have no environmental responsibility, nothing major will happen. Until everyone is on the same page, it will continue...

They just came up with a new study that said it's raining microplastics in New York now...saw that a couple weeks ago.

A lot of it is also about fearmongering to get public support to tax businesses and people...the carbon tax.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Some places are charging or not giving bags, others not.
> 
> What really drives me crazy is these plastic bags for the dog pooh … people just throw them into the woods and the often get suspended in trees … so we get to look at that for months instead of the stuff just biodegrading on the ground! Move the pooh into the woods, don't let your dogs on lawns, and let it degrade!
> 
> My dogs are in the road until I get to a place where it is OK for them to pooh, then I just take a stick and move it.


I hate those bags!! We lived in a townhouse complex for a short time. I would have my dog crap up in the woods. Our big tough guy neighbor (not really) watched me then waited till I was gone then went and shook a bag of dog crap in my wife's face. I had a little chat with him after that.

Same guy would routinely stop on the street and try to spy on us too. One time I came out at dusk and our lovable but bullheaded shepherd mix had her rope all tangled around the porch poles. I said "come on you goddam dummy" to the dog not realizing he was out there spying. He must have thought I was talking to him as he never did that again.

In another neighborhood we lived in, a few people would just throw their bags of crap at a corner in the park, because walking another 50 yards to the trash can was too much work. We did call the police and put out a few "public" Facebook posts and it stopped rather quickly.


----------



## svk

In regards to plastic shopping bags: I am all for personal liberties which includes the right for us to use whatever bag we want. HOWEVER when the retailers refuse to provide us with a biodegradable solution and force shitty ineffective plastic bags on us and then the government wants to ban those bags, that is a problem. If I want to stop at the store randomly I should not be expected to keep a supply of reusable bags with me at all times nor should I have to carry armloads of loose groceries.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

steved said:


> While I understand that "we" need to do something, until you reign in the countries that have no environmental responsibility, nothing major will happen. Until everyone is on the same page, it will continue...
> 
> They just came up with a new study that said it's raining microplastics in New York now...saw that a couple weeks ago.
> 
> A lot of it is also about fearmongering to get public support to tax businesses and people...the carbon tax.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In China they are including recycling into their "Social Score" as well as a ton of other personal data.


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> In China they are including recycling into their "Social Score" as well as a ton of other personal data.


I've also heard that China is no longer importing plastic waste (mainly from the US) as a means to force recycling in their own country?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

It is funny too, because city folk lauded the introduction of plastic bags because it was "saving trees". Guess they never though about the fact that every household probably throws away 30-50 bags a week and that crap lasts for decades.

Most of our paper mills and OSB plants up here are either greatly reduced in production or closed all together because of lack of demand. The switch to electronic communications really impacted the paper plants. I believe that UPM now employs about 1/5 of the staff that it once did. Now granted some of those jobs were lost to automated processes but several of the "lines" are shut down permanently due to lack of demand.

Our area produces more timber each year than is harvested. Lets start making more paper bags and put these people to work!


----------



## svk

UPM makes high quality "glossy" paper with black spruce. The UPM boys were proud that they made the paper used in Playboy. LOL


----------



## Philbert

I still kinda remember when the thin, plastic, 'T'-shirt bags were new. Seems like we lived without them before. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Scrounged this on the way to town yesterday. It’s nice and dry too.


----------



## panolo

Paper bags with handles would be my jam but you can't find them anywhere. I'd get rid of the plastic in a heartbeat.


----------



## svk

Our ten day forecast continues to improve!!


For those not familiar with my area, we are lucky to get a 2 or 3 day “January thaw”. To have an extended thaw in late December and again in January is almost unheard of.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Paper bags with handles would be my jam but you can't find them anywhere. I'd get rid of the plastic in a heartbeat.


Those bags really are the best.

Remember back in the day too, grocery stores had a "box hopper" up by the cart return where all of the empty supply boxes would go and customers would scrounge them on their way out. Now they pay employees to break them down and put them in an (expensive) box crusher and then bundle the crushed boxes. Which takes up time as well as a good sized area in the back room.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Those bags really are the best.
> 
> Remember back in the day too, grocery stores had a "box hopper" up by the cart return where all of the empty supply boxes would go and customers would scrounge them on their way out. Now they pay employees to break them down and put them in an (expensive) box crusher and then bundle the crushed boxes. Which takes up time as well as a good sized area in the back room.


I scrounge all the banana boxes I can get from the local Wal-Mart. Great for packing up sweet corn,cabbage and small pumpkins I take to auction. A new box that size is about $2. But alas the guberment is stepping in to tell us we won't be able to do that much longer. Grocery stores like Wegmams won't buy local produce in used boxes. My one friend that sells to them and 2 other large local chains said his box bill through the summer is $25,000 a month. Guess who pays for that? Look up Food Safety Modernization Act. Gonna put a lot of small guys under.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I scrounge all the banana boxes I can get from the local Wal-Mart. Great for packing up sweet corn,cabbage and small pumpkins I take to auction. A new box that size is about $2. But alas the guberment is stepping in to tell us we won't be able to do that much longer. Grocery stores like Wegmams won't buy local produce in used boxes. My one friend that sells to them and 2 other large local chains said his box bill through the summer is $25,000 a month. Guess who pays for that? Look up Food Safety Modernization Act. Gonna put a lot of small guys under.


One of my managers at UPS thought the moral in our work area was lacking. Being a shop steward he asked me why. Our work area was the only full time, in side jobs, at UPS in the Atlantic region, and there were only 80 of us, so we were largely forgotten. I told him all the other work areas had dinners or breakfasts a couple times a year. It would be nice if he did something for us. He rented a park for the day, we were on the night shift, and threw a big crab feast for us. Crabs, dogs, burgers, and BEER. At the end of the day I asked one of the vendors if could have one of the bushel baskets because I did a little crabbing in the summer. He pointed at several that had lids on them and said take what you want. I got over and looked at them, yelled back, hey, these are all full. He said that health dept, regulations say they can't reuse the baskets for cooked crabs. He yelled back, we're just going to throw them away, might as well take the full ones. I took 3 bushels of crabs home. Our cook outs became the envy of all the divisions, and our moral did improve a lot. The last year they did the cook out for us they waited till all the drivers were on the road and had it inside our building. The building holds over 400 package trucks. Oh, and the last year, no BEER, it was socially unexceptionable to give employ's alcohol on the job.


----------



## steved

What kind of bug might this be...these are all through my woodpiles.

If it didn't know better, I'd think they were some type of cockroach? This is a smaller on, most are half again bigger.

This is why my firewood stays outside until it gets really cold and goes into a solid floored/walled box when inside...





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> What kind of bug might this be...these are all through my woodpiles.
> 
> If it didn't know better, I'd think they were some type of cockroach? This is a smaller on, most are half again bigger.
> 
> This is why my firewood stays outside until it gets really cold and goes into a solid floored/walled box when inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


PA wood cockroach Steve. They live mostly in woodland settings . Yes they like to live under bark.


----------



## steved

farmer steve said:


> PA wood cockroach Steve. They live mostly in woodland settings . Yes they like to live under bark.


I though as much...I have hundreds of these in my piles. They seem to leave once they see daylight...

Any tricks to discourage them?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

steved said:


> I though as much...I have hundreds of these in my piles. They seem to leave once they see daylight...
> 
> Any tricks to discourage them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don't know for sure how to get rid of them other than some type of pesticide. They don't usually infest houses. Google them to see if there are any suggestions.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeffkrib said:


> When they banned bags here a year or two ago the media made a big deal of it.
> Honestly it’s easy to always keep some reusable bags in the car and never get caught out. Everyone’s use to it now life goes on.



I use the cloth bags...when I remember them and I'm getting better at that. I save and reuse the small bags to put loose produce in.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Still have those just none at the checkout for packing groceries into.



Seems banning the check out ones is a rather pointless then. There are far more of the little ones going out the door.


----------



## turnkey4099

steved said:


> I bought a gate that the guy did the same thing...top was buckled in, I needed the hardware for a good gate.
> 
> I plan to keep that damaged gate, at some point there won't be anymore...even a damaged one will be better than none.
> 
> They ain't cheap to buy anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I'm on my third tailgate on the 89 F150. 1st one got so dished in from loading heavy rounds it wouldn't close any more. 2nd one died from backing into a tree too hard. Over the years that old truck has acquired so many 'beauty marks that a junkyard would reject it.


----------



## turnkey4099

steved said:


> I've also heard that China is no longer importing plastic waste (mainly from the US) as a means to force recycling in their own country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Not just plastic, They are refusing almost anything for two reasons. The profit in dealing iwht recycle just isn't there anymore, plus too man scum bags tossing outright garbage into the bins. Our county went "single stream". All recyclables in the same bin to be shipped. A couple of years of them complaining about too much garbage did no good until it resulted in them refusing to allow a shipload to be off-loaded. No more recycling here now unless you want to haul to the county dump where they will still accept a few things.


----------



## Logger nate

Well made some progress on refilling the wood shed
Daughter informed us she can’t talk to use because we are “toxic” and “emotionally abusive” because of our comments about her husband not wanting to work. Originally she came to us complaining about it but somehow he convinced her we’re the bad guys now, so I had some extra motivation, figured better to split wood than do what I wanted . He had a good job driving log truck but quit cause it was too emotionally draining, or something like that. Now they want to move to Oregon cause there’s more free aid and they can smoke pot.
Sorry, usually try not to post anything negative.
How about another wood picture


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Our ten day forecast continues to improve!!
> 
> 
> For those not familiar with my area, we are lucky to get a 2 or 3 day “January thaw”. To have an extended thaw in late December and again in January is almost unheard of.
> View attachment 791524



Same here. We have been running about 20 degrees above normal for a couple of weeks. Today it is pushing 30 degrees above. Normal hi is about 30. lasst couple of days it was into low 40s, today 47 and more to come. What little snow we did get a couple weeks ago is gone except for a few remnants of drifts. 

Ifthe 7 day forecast holds, I'll be out cutting wood Monday and Tuesday. I was out manual splitting for a couple hours this morning. No frost in the ground, it rained almost all night - ground? Damp, no mud.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Well made some progress on refilling the wood shedView attachment 791569
> Daughter informed us she can’t talk to use because we are “toxic” and “emotionally abusive” because of our comments about her husband not wanting to work. Originally she came to us complaining about it but somehow he convinced her we’re the bad guys now, so I had some extra motivation, figured better to split wood than do what I wanted . He had a good job driving log truck but quit cause it was too emotionally draining, or something like that. Now they want to move to Oregon cause there’s more free aid and they can smoke pot.
> Sorry, usually try not to post anything negative.
> How about another wood picture View attachment 791571


No matter how old they get we are programmed to be protective. It's a curse at times. Some lessons have to be learnt the hard way. All you can do is be there to help pick up the pieces when the proverbial hits the twirly thing. Of course the guy would like you to push it further so he can isolate her even more. Dont give him the satisfaction. Good luck. Sometimes doing nothing is the hardest thing.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> One of my managers at UPS thought the moral in our work area was lacking. Being a shop steward he asked me why. Our work area was the only full time, in side jobs, at UPS in the Atlantic region, and there were only 80 of us, so we were largely forgotten. I told him all the other work areas had dinners or breakfasts a couple times a year. It would be nice if he did something for us. He rented a park for the day, we were on the night shift, and threw a big crab feast for us. Crabs, dogs, burgers, and BEER. At the end of the day I asked one of the vendors if could have one of the bushel baskets because I did a little crabbing in the summer. He pointed at several that had lids on them and said take what you want. I got over and looked at them, yelled back, hey, these are all full. He said that health dept, regulations say they can't reuse the baskets for cooked crabs. He yelled back, we're just going to throw them away, might as well take the full ones. I took 3 bushels of crabs home. Our cook outs became the envy of all the divisions, and our moral did improve a lot. The last year they did the cook out for us they waited till all the drivers were on the road and had it inside our building. The building holds over 400 package trucks. Oh, and the last year, no BEER, it was socially unexceptionable to give employ's alcohol on the job.



We used to have an annual thing at the factory I worked at until one year one of us parked his car inside the local grocery store. 

End of parties.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm on my third tailgate on the 89 F150. 1st one got so dished in from loading heavy rounds it wouldn't close any more. 2nd one died from backing into a tree too hard. Over the years that old truck has acquired so many 'beauty marks that a junkyard would reject it.


Here's a pic of the dent. It's really a small dent I can live with. Itsjust that this isn't supposed to be a work truck, and it's 1 year birthday was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> No matter how old they get we are programmed to be protective. It's a curse at times. Some lessons have to be learnt the hard way. All you can do is be there to help pick up the pieces when the proverbial hits the twirly thing. Of course the guy would like you to push it further so he can isolate her even more. Dont give him the satisfaction. Good luck. Sometimes doing nothing is the hardest thing.


Well said, thank you.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had a meeting with my boss and the sales manager at the Sporting Clays range at 11am then Lunch. Got home around 2 and went out splitting and stacking. Then a fellow member pulls in to chat a bit.... said “there’s only one blue splitter like yours, that’s how I knew this was your place”. Super nice guy! Fun chatting...


----------



## steved

turnkey4099 said:


> Not just plastic, They are refusing almost anything for two reasons. The profit in dealing iwht recycle just isn't there anymore, plus too man scum bags tossing outright garbage into the bins. Our county went "single stream". All recyclables in the same bin to be shipped. A couple of years of them complaining about too much garbage did no good until it resulted in them refusing to allow a shipload to be off-loaded. No more recycling here now unless you want to haul to the county dump where they will still accept a few things.


We still have curbside recycling, but it's picky...they won't take everything. 

I still send my recycling out, stockpile it then take it to the office.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a pic of the dent. It's really a small dent I can live with. Itsjust that this isn't supposed to be a work truck, and it's 1 year birthday was 3 weeks ago.View attachment 791575


Mines just about the same place Joe. 
I Stihl remember how and where it happened. 10 years ago.


----------



## Smacktooth

Here is my kindling splitter:




Anyone else made something like this? 

Haven’t kept up with the paper vs plastic bag discussion, but I loved hearing folks’ owl stories. Maybe need to start an owl thread [emoji1657]! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a pic of the dent. It's really a small dent I can live with. Itsjust that this isn't supposed to be a work truck, and it's 1 year birthday was 3 weeks ago.View attachment 791575


That would drive me . Some people have OCD.


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> Seems banning the check out ones is a rather pointless then. There are far more of the little ones going out the door.


It's all window dressing. A compliant utterly mindless population grabbing any potential solution the politicians hand them rather than accept the problem is so much more complex and interwoven into our daily lives. Frankly, any climate or viral catastrophe that hits us eventually, is well deserved and long overdue. i hope it wipes out large chunks of the population and the remaining start waking the F up to our roles in preserving and restoring for future generations.


----------



## Logger nate

Smacktooth said:


> Here is my kindling splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else made something like this?
> 
> Haven’t kept up with the paper vs plastic bag discussion, but I loved hearing folks’ owl stories. Maybe need to start an owl thread [emoji1657]! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s pretty cool, good idea.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Well said, thank you.


Thanks. Doing nothing is easy to say but not easy to do, so I do wish you luck with it. To be honest, I see too many people who are, in so many different ways, on self-destruct missions. Not saying that's the case with your daughter or her not so significant other, but here I seem to be a magnet for 'em. It got to the point a wee while back I decided I had to cut a few people off because it eventually starts to take a toll on me and those around me I care about. I'm not talking family in need but dysfunctional friends. The most recent one is a mom of two young kids who left her class A junkie father of the kids to make a better life but hasn't been able to make it stick. She'll be back down that road shortly and I've had to cut her loose bc it was messing not just with me but family. She'll absolutely screw up, and all I'm prepared to do is step in to save the kids when (not if) the time comes they are seriously neglected. Until then, best outcome is I'm proven to be so very wrong.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Doing nothing is easy to say but not easy to do, so I do wish you luck with it. To be honest, I see too many people who are, in so many different ways, on self-destruct missions. Not saying that's the case with your daughter or her not so significant other, but here I seem to be a magnet for 'em. It got to the point a wee while back I decided I had to cut a few people off because it eventually starts to take a toll on me and those around me I care about. I'm not talking family in need but dysfunctional friends. The most recent one is a mom of two young kids who left her class A junkie father of the kids to make a better life but hasn't been able to make it stick. She'll be back down that road shortly and I've had to cut her loose bc it was messing not just with me but family. She'll absolutely screw up, and all I'm prepared to do is step in to save the kids when (not if) the time comes they are seriously neglected. Until then, best outcome is I'm proven to be so very wrong.


Yeah it’s not easy. There’s a lot more to it, last year she called crying ask me to come get her because his sister was beating on her and he was just standing there not doing anything, he followed later and she didn’t want him around but he wouldn’t leave, had to call the cops. Always something with him, we’ve tried to give them their space and respect them (her) as much as we can but it’s a little much sometimes. 
I understand what your saying, have to have priority’s and boundaries sometimes. Always much harder when kids are involved.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Had a meeting with my boss and the sales manager at the Sporting Clays range at 11am then Lunch. Got home around 2 and went out splitting and stacking. Then a fellow member pulls in to chat a bit.... said “there’s only one blue splitter like yours, that’s how I knew this was your place”. Super nice guy! Fun chatting...



Yes it was great meeting up with you.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Logger nate said:


> Well made some progress on refilling the wood shedView attachment 791569
> Daughter informed us she can’t talk to use because we are “toxic” and “emotionally abusive” because of our comments about her husband not wanting to work. Originally she came to us complaining about it but somehow he convinced her we’re the bad guys now, so I had some extra motivation, figured better to split wood than do what I wanted . He had a good job driving log truck but quit cause it was too emotionally draining, or something like that. Now they want to move to Oregon cause there’s more free aid and they can smoke pot.
> Sorry, usually try not to post anything negative.
> How about another wood picture View attachment 791571





Logger nate said:


> Yeah it’s not easy. There’s a lot more to it, last year she called crying ask me to come get her because his sister was beating on her and he was just standing there not doing anything, he followed later and she didn’t want him around but he wouldn’t leave, had to call the cops. Always something with him, we’ve tried to give them their space and respect them (her) as much as we can but it’s a little much sometimes.
> I understand what your saying, have to have priority’s and boundaries sometimes. Always much harder when kids are involved.



sounds like you gotta take him to go cutting..... bad accidents happen ALL the time.

I worked with a guy that got shot by his pal while hunting. Pal said it was an accident, but my coworker thinks the guy figured out he was boinking his pals GF. Accidents happen ALL the time. (He got shot in the leg)


----------



## SS396driver

Today's fun


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Today's fun View attachment 791618
> View attachment 791619
> View attachment 791620
> View attachment 791621


I like the scrounging ahead barrel in the road.
Looks like some nice wood, it sure can be hard when it gets seasoned.
Looks like you may have misses the spruce just ahead lol.


Just posted this video cutting some ash.


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> sounds like you gotta take him to go cutting..... bad accidents happen ALL the time.
> 
> I worked with a guy that got shot by his pal while hunting. Pal said it was an accident, but my coworker thinks the guy figured out he was boinking his pals GF. Accidents happen ALL the time. (He got shot in the leg)


Ever seen the movie Fools Rush In?


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> Today's fun View attachment 791618
> View attachment 791619
> View attachment 791620
> View attachment 791621


Very nice! Winch and dump trailer, I’m jealous!


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Yeah it’s not easy. There’s a lot more to it, last year she called crying ask me to come get her because his sister was beating on her and he was just standing there not doing anything, he followed later and she didn’t want him around but he wouldn’t leave, had to call the cops. Always something with him, we’ve tried to give them their space and respect them (her) as much as we can but it’s a little much sometimes.
> I understand what your saying, have to have priority’s and boundaries sometimes. Always much harder when kids are involved.


It so tricky. As long as she knows there's another way, another option, help, and there's strength in accepting such help, there's not much else can be done. 
If only daughters could stay 12 years old so we can sort **** out and be thanked by society for doing so, rather than seen as interfering in a sovereign adult's life.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I like the scrounging ahead barrel in the road.
> Looks like some nice wood, it sure can be hard when it gets seasoned.
> Looks like you may have misses the spruce just ahead lol.
> View attachment 791626
> 
> Just posted this video cutting some ash.



That the same piece you were cutting with your 462? How’d they compare?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Y’all can ask Uncle Mustang, it took my sister nearly 16 years to realize she was with a loser. By then she had 3 kids with this moron. We all helped pick up the pieces and helped her get her life back on track. Thank God she is with a decent man second time around. Treats her three 10,000 times better than their bio dad. She ain’t perfect, far from it, but neither is he and they make it work. Good Luck Nate, maybe one day she’ll come around.


----------



## MustangMike

My 462 and 044 are very close in performance.

I guess I did alright with my 2 daughters, especially considering I was a single parent for 4 years. I was pretty strict, but A couple of years back, at a party, my older Daughter comes up to me and says "I was talking to my sister, and neither of us can ever remember you hitting us". I got a little grin on my face and replied "I didn't have to, because you knew that I would"!


----------



## MustangMike

These are for Cowboy: Split wood at my friend's house in the AM and cut some more of my pile with the 462 in the PM!


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> Y’all can ask Uncle Mustang, it took my sister nearly 16 years to realize she was with a loser. By then she had 3 kids with this moron. We all helped pick up the pieces and helped her get her life back on track. Thank God she is with a decent man second time around. Treats her three 10,000 times better than their bio dad. She ain’t perfect, far from it, but neither is he and they make it work. Good Luck Nate, maybe one day she’ll come around.


Thank you! I think she will, she was totally different before she met him. Worked hard, always paid her bills on time, kind, put God first in her life, loved family, so the foundation is there.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> My 462 and 044 are very close in performance.
> 
> I guess I did alright with my 2 daughters, especially considering I was a single parent for 4 years. I was pretty strict, but A couple of years back, at a party, my older Daughter comes up to me and says "I was talking to my sister, and neither of us can ever remember you hitting us". I got a little grin on my face and replied "I didn't have to, because you knew that I would"!


Sorry if you already mentioned it but is your 462 muffler modded or anything?


----------



## MechanicMatt

So........
I got an email invitation to go interview for the service manager position at the Chevrolet dealership in Danbury Conneticut. I think I’m going to thank them for considering but decline. I’ve always been a super loyal employee and the current dealership is the one that moved me from Mechanic to Management 


But........ half of me says it’s only a 1:15 drive, let’s see what the offer is...... it might be substantially more than I make now


----------



## cantoo

I had to remove some poplars so that Hydro One would install new power lines. No one around to help so did it myself. Trees were leaning seriously toward the poles so had to push them over. Pole install was $4700 so didn't want to damage anything but needed it done right away so they would connect us up. Added the logs to the pile of logs from clearing the lot. Last crappy picture shows a coyote watching me.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Scrounged this on the way to town yesterday. It’s nice and dry too.
> 
> View attachment 791523



Ayup , Ef3Fiddy or the SV6 , I'da stopped


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Our ten day forecast continues to improve!!
> 
> 
> For those not familiar with my area, we are lucky to get a 2 or 3 day “January thaw”. To have an extended thaw in late December and again in January is almost unheard of.
> View attachment 791524


I just hope the signs are not that of a hot dry early spring... sounds kinda nuts with the snow and all , but nothing is the norm anymore!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I had to remove some poplars so that Hydro One would install new power lines. No one around to help so did it myself. Trees were leaning seriously toward the poles so had to push them over. Pole install was $4700 so didn't want to damage anything but needed it done right away so they would connect us up. Added the logs to the pile of logs from clearing the lot. Last crappy picture shows a coyote watching me.


So did you take the trees down, or just straighten them out, I don't see any cutting going on .
Neighbor had a bush dog on his camera the other day, must have been scouting, went behind our property(about 400' from the house) and then headed back through 45 mins later.
I'll make them howl if they come anywhere I can see them from the house .


----------



## chipper1

chucker said:


> I just hope the signs are not that of a hot dry early spring... sounds kinda nuts with the snow and all , but nothing is the norm anymore!


I've never seen a summer as wet as the one we've had here this yr, the rivers have not been to a normal height since last winter and they are still out of their banks. The Lake Michigan shoreline has been having a lot of damage issues as well because the lake is crazy high. Not sure if I said it here, but when we were fishing earlier this yr in Lake Erie just north of Toledo Ohio we had to put boots on to walk out on the dock to the boat, the captain said the lake has never been this high since they started recording it.
Here's pictures I took on the 13th of the river about 1/4 mile from my house, you can see the mud line in the main portion of the river, it went up a lot more after this and it never went back down to even close to not being flooded, and it's been raining here and above freezing the low tonight is supposed to be 33 merican lol.
This is the grand river, one of the largest rivers around here. and it's been banks full or out of the banks almost all summer.



This is the dock when we went fishing on July 15th, you know when it's supposed to be so dry .
This is on Lake Erie.


Here's one of the beaches we like to go to on Lake Michigan, in Holland called Tunnel Park. This was taken in august.


Here's what is missing from the picture above, a little beach front, like 75-85'.


As you can see we have a lot of water, only one thing to come after getting that much water .


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> Very nice! Winch and dump trailer, I’m jealous!


Works well but th front end loader works better


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> So........
> I got an email invitation to go interview for the service manager position at the Chevrolet dealership in Danbury Conneticut. I think I’m going to thank them for considering but decline. I’ve always been a super loyal employee and the current dealership is the one that moved me from Mechanic to Management
> 
> 
> But........ half of me says it’s only a 1:15 drive, let’s see what the offer is...... it might be substantially more than I make now


If you are working for the man you need to look out for yourself and your family first. See what they offer you....


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Thank you! I think she will, she was totally different before she met him. Worked hard, always paid her bills on time, kind, put God first in her life, loved family, so the foundation is there.


Good luck. It’s tough with relationships because frankly I think people don’t like to admit that they chose a shitty partner.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> I just hope the signs are not that of a hot dry early spring... sounds kinda nuts with the snow and all , but nothing is the norm anymore!


February is supposed to be colder than average from what I heard today. So let’s enjoy this warm streak while we can.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Sorry if you already mentioned it but is your 462 muffler modded or anything?



The 462 has a mild muffler mod … 2 - 1/4" holes drilled in the muffler cover.

The 10 mm 044 has a dp muff cover, base gasket delete, timing advance, and a winter (screen) air filter. It is a very strong running saw, and has beat a ported 044.

I've timed the 044 and 462 against each other a couple of times, and they are about equal.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Good luck. It’s tough with relationships because frankly I think people don’t like to admit that they chose a shitty partner.


Thanks, yeah that’s probably true.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> At -32 I dont think my splitter would start. Cause i would probably just stay inside by the stove.



LOL, me, too! for the same reasons... wow be to me if I ran out of firewood and it was -32f and I needed it... yikes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> That’s hilarious



I thot so, too! omg!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like a great place!! *Snow let up and sun came out for a bit yesterday, -10 but nice to see the sunView attachment 789182
> *Thanks to some inspiration from Oh and last picture is deer at the ex mayors house in town, he feeds them in winter. When they get low on feed they kick at the door with their front feet.



nice wide angle snow pix! I liked it. I have seen and been around such places as those over in eastern Washington when it would snow...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice pics Nate, lots of work to do, but it sure is rewarding. I've almost reached the midway point in using wood and loading wood. I have just over half of one bay left in the shed for this yr and around half full for next season loaded in. I think the rounds pile I'm splitting from will get it real close to filling next seasons wood up. The good thing is I have plenty more for many yrs beyond. I'm hoping to stay on top of filling the bay I'm burning from this yr, so as soon as this season is over it will be loaded for two seasons from now. View attachment 789232
> ]



hi chipper - your 'he shed' is looking good there, what with all the stacked firewood in it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> A little early morning scrounging, a little splitting, then went up and had lunch on the hill. Was a good day.
> View attachment 789344
> View attachment 789345
> View attachment 789346



swell pix, I can smell all the fresh split wood from here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> Dancan, I actually miss Clint like crazy. I remember when the Jeep slid off on him, that was crazy!! But we used to have some good posts way back then. I came over to this section when I got tired of the pissing match over in Chainsaw about who the best builder was..... *firewood always was the end result for me,* yeah I love engines and a chainsaw is a hand held engine. But bottom line is, keeping my family warm was the priority.



you guys do great!, imo. always interesting posts here. for some its this or that! others a saw to post of comment about. some sure do impressive work on gathering n making wood. for me the end result is always the fire... 





and a fireside milkshake now n then, too. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> After I hauled the load of wood I totally redid the wiring harness on my plow. Doggone the 12 pin connector wasn’t the immediate problem, one of the wires in the other 3 pin had gone bad. Fixed that too so now we are totally re-wired *and knock on wood, good for a while*.






way to go, svk!, sometimes chasing down elec issues can be a real pain...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Snow is coming down. We are expecting 4-8” overnight and 1-3” tomorrow. I already plowed 3” that came yesterday.
> View attachment 789457



sure do like all the swell snow pix! can't say 'wish I was there!' lol, but sure do like seeing all the pix. days gone by...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> So Matt, the next time you ponder having another that you don't think you should have … just think of some of my old friends.
> 
> Jimmy, Baby John, Wolfman, Big Al, Tim B. and Franky I. are all gone, and only one of them was older than me. Goon and Kevin are also both younger than me and are both are currently in rehab facilities. Kevin has not been able to drive his own hot rod for over a decade.
> 
> *Then remember what your Grandfather used to say: "Mother Nature gives you the fist 40 years, after that you better work on it"! The older I get, the truer that becomes!*



sure is MM, and mobility is the key! gotta be able to freely move about. then comes motivation. some days you wonder  and then there are days and you feel like . weather can help. all this assumes a semblance of good health. always best to go easy on the


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Levi of the North said:


> Pretty excited to see how these turn out, going to do a detail strip/clean on both saws. Dug into the 036 Pro already, doesn't look like it's ever been cleaned out, lots of muck and crud in it.
> 
> Headed to my Grandfather's place tomorrow to finish bucking his woodpile (he'll have enough for a few years there). Might touch up the chain on the 038 AV Super and see how it cuts. View attachment 789493
> View attachment 789494



good saw bench top Levi... can't hurt it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I was putting down a minimum of 2 6packs a day from mid 20s into my late 70s. Working shift work and using it to get sleep in. Wife kept complaining about it but... Anyhow Icut it waaayyy back and now 3-4 brews a day.



hi tk - I would say something...  but no need to. imo, your age speaks volumes. I just hope I am doing half as well as you when I catch up to you...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> Welp, *time to go get a bacon egg and cheese then start cutting*. Trust me Uncle Mike, I’ve cut wayyyy back from last year. Used to be about 18 a day, everyday. Now just the weekends.



hi MM, for sure. I am always up for a good breakfast on a cold day, chores ahead... fresh yard eggs, hash browns and sausage... other day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Pics aren’t the best cause it’s snowy. Another widow maker down. One more widow maker and two totem poles to go in this area, at least from what I can see. The second widow maker has a lean and the crown is hanging from the tree rather than being tangled up so should be a bit easier.
> 
> View attachment 789614
> View attachment 789615
> View attachment 789616
> View attachment 789619



wow! good pix!! ~ reminds me of skiing thru the trees in the high Cascades...or down an old logging road...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well it snowed off and on all day, and is still snowing!
> 
> Progress was slow but got a second load laid in this afternoon. Ended up using the second widow maker up to the break, a few rounds off the bottom of one totem pole before it turned punky, and the entire trunk off the last totem pole.
> 
> View attachment 789807
> View attachment 789809
> View attachment 789810
> 
> 
> One of many splits that was loaded with flying ants. I left them out for the birds but they were covered in snow fairly quickly. Those rounds are stored outside until they will be put directly into the boiler.
> View attachment 789811
> 
> 
> Outside and inside racks are full.
> View attachment 789812
> View attachment 789813
> 
> Bonus of some cast iron cookware in the last pic that I’m restoring.
> 
> I was a wet and tired boy after all of that plus a couple hours of plowing. Dinner was three burrito sized tacos and a bacon cheeseburger. Cornbread for dessert.



swell pix, svk! fyi - I had to and put on my flannel slippers! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yeah they are annoying. Flat brimmed baseball cap, outdoorsy type of jacket, skinny jeans, and converse. Lol.



and the windup saws... lol

best laff so far all nite on this thread!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> *Your pooch is like mine always having their nose in things!* Looking good on the cutting!



in case anyone might be wondering -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Smacktooth said:


> *Loving these pics guys! I’m kind of obsessed with owls*, never seen a snowy, but don’t except to unless I start spending lots of time up north. down here it’s barred owls all the time, occasional great horned, barn owls and screechers Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi St - thot it was a squirrel in tree few days back. caught it out of corner of eye while out in yard past dark-30. didn't move. so got my camera. still dint move. snap, snap!... still din't move. then about 20 mins later, gone... guess he had moved....


----------



## farmer steve

Smacktooth said:


> Here is my kindling splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else made something like this?
> 
> Haven’t kept up with the paper vs plastic bag discussion, but I loved hearing folks’ owl stories. Maybe need to start an owl thread [emoji1657]! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice little tool Smacktooth. This thread has a little bit of everything. Just wait, maple syrup season is just around the corner.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, talking to the little old widow next door yesterday, found out her boiler is down and she’s about outta wood for her insert. Told the wife all of this and she told me to bring over a load of wood for her before it rains. So, no scrounging for me this morning, gonna be a delivery man


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, talking to the little old widow next door yesterday, found out her boiler is down and she’s about outta wood for her insert. Told the wife all of this and she told me to bring over a load of wood for her before it rains. So, no scrounging for me this morning, gonna be a delivery man


Good on you Matt. How's the pooch. I may have missed an update.


----------



## James Miller

Got the cherry at the end of the drive way all split up and moved to the racks. Even got the FIL to help unload and stack. 
Yalked to this guy at the gas station last night. He said this is what it takes to fit a full cord of splits on an f250. Says people tell him it's more when he delivers. His response is to tell them they've never recieved a full cord befor.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 791737
> Got the cherry at the end of the drive way all split up and moved to the racks. Even got the FIL to help unload and stack. View attachment 791738
> Yalked to this guy at the gas station last night. He said this is what it takes to fit a full cord of splits on an f250. Says people tell him it's more when he delivers. His response is to tell* them they've never recieved a full cord befor. *


Exactly.

I’d say most sellers under deliver. Except for the guy by me who over delivers to try and gain market share. Not sure what he’s achieving when he’s losing money though!!!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I like the scrounging ahead barrel in the road.
> Looks like some nice wood, it sure can be hard when it gets seasoned.
> Looks like you may have misses the spruce just ahead lol.
> View attachment 791626
> 
> Just posted this video cutting some ash.




I had some cones out the garbage truck left the trash barrel there. This ash is hard as a rock . The stump you see is at my bil house he had it taken down ,to close to the power line for comfort . I believe it was a silver maple


----------



## svk

Home all day today.

Several projects though. Need to fix the plow again (hopefully a minor issue). Shovel some snow off the roofs where ice is damming up. Put new brake pads in the snowmobile. Haul the second rack of wood in to the furnace room from my neighbor’s yard. Hope to get up the hill and start cutting on the blowdown trees as well.

So in other words we may not get it all done.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> So........
> I got an email invitation to go interview for the service manager position at the Chevrolet dealership in Danbury Conneticut. I think I’m going to thank them for considering but decline. I’ve always been a super loyal employee and the current dealership is the one that moved me from Mechanic to Management
> 
> 
> But........ half of me says it’s only a 1:15 drive, let’s see what the offer is...... it might be substantially more than I make now



I would at least see what they offer.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, talking to the little old widow next door yesterday, found out her boiler is down and she’s about outta wood for her insert. Told the wife all of this and she told me to bring over a load of wood for her before it rains. So, no scrounging for me this morning, gonna be a delivery man



Always good helping a neighbor out.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> The 462 has a mild muffler mod … 2 - 1/4" holes drilled in the muffler cover.
> 
> The 10 mm 044 has a dp muff cover, base gasket delete, timing advance, and a winter (screen) air filter. It is a very strong running saw, and has beat a ported 044.
> 
> I've timed the 044 and 462 against each other a couple of times, and they are about equal.


Thank you.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt got a good promotion with very good pay, is liked and respected by his boss, is very close to home, gets to borrow trucks, and has meeting with the supervisors doing Sporting Clays!

I can't imagine the new place could offer anything that would make that addl commute worth while (take it from someone who endured long commutes for decades).

I think I'd be careful not to loose what I've got!

There was only a brief period when my commute was less than an hour (each way) and I vowed I would not give that up … and then they moved the office from North White Plains to New Rochelle!!!

Sometimes you can't win!


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Home all day today.
> 
> Several projects though. Need to fix the plow again (hopefully a minor issue). Shovel some snow off the roofs where ice is damming up. Put new brake pads in the snowmobile. Haul the second rack of wood in to the furnace room from my neighbor’s yard. Hope to get up the hill and start cutting on the blowdown trees as well.
> 
> So in other words we may not get it all done.


Did you forget sharpen the chains already?!


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Thank you.



SVK ran my 044 a long time ago … don't think it had the timing advance or base gasket delete then, but it was a good running saw.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Did you forget sharpen the chains already?!


Nope that’s gotta happen too!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK ran my 044 a long time ago … don't think it had the timing advance or base gasket delete then, but it was a good running saw.


It was a very good running saw. 

What really impressed me was that it literally ran away from a ported 362 using the same size B+C. Which on paper definitely shouldn’t happen.

Remind me, that day you had the ported 362, stock 044, ported 046. What was the third saw? Ported 044?


----------



## tnflatbed

Back in the fall I cut some bamboo down that was getting to close to our power lines, I usually run it through the chipper but a coworker was suppose to come get it for his garden which never happened. It has been laying out by the road for the last few months so I decided to give it a shot as kindling the other day. Ive used it now a couple times and I like it, it seems like it really burns hot.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Welp, I used the two Fiskars to resize all my splits to micro splits for the neighbor. Then decided if my Uncle can split by hand to stay in shape, so can I! Then decided in my head that all the rounds to the right will be hand split and all the rounds to the left I’ll let old blue handle.

While splitting the neighbor comes out to walk her dogs. She sees the pile I left stacked on her rack and starts thanking me. I tell her I have more than enough wood and when that runs out I’ll fill it again. Tried to tell me that it isn’t necessary and I let her know that if I don’t refill her pile my wife will whoop me. She chuckled and said well thank God for your wife....


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Good on you Matt. How's the pooch. I may have missed an update.



I came home from shooting the other day and the swelling was half way down, so I figured I’d let it ride till today. This morning it’s barely noticeable. 

Thanks for asking. He was being a stinker this morning though. I had him in the cab of the truck when delivering the wood. I was trying to do it all sneaky like. When I’d walk to the truck to get another arm full he’d be quite and happy. Second I was walking back towards her house yapping and whinny. I was sure he was gonna tip her off.....


----------



## Smacktooth

Cleaned up around the stove today cuase it was warm yesterday and I let it burn all the way out. Right after I started the new fire remembered I gonna clean the glass so was frantically wiping it down as the kindling was starting [emoji23]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

No wood today going to work on the clothes dryer. Drum spins no heat . Last time it popped the high temp breaker. Most likely did it again . Last time I replaced it and the thermostat


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> It was a very good running saw.
> 
> What really impressed me was that it literally ran away from a ported 362 using the same size B+C. Which on paper definitely shouldn’t happen.
> 
> Remind me, that day you had the ported 362, stock 044, ported 046. What was the third saw? Ported 044?



Hard to keep track of it all and the timing of mods, etc., but that sounds about right, the MMWS 362, 044 and Smittybilt 046. Then I got another 10mm 044 that did not run as strong as the 1st one so I had it ported so it would keep up (then I did more mods to 044 #1 and it didn't keep up).

I then had a couple of ported 460s and an MS 440 that I fixed, they all ran great but I had to cut back. Of these I only still have the MOFO 460, but I also now have 2 Hybrids … and a MOFO 360!

The 362 is only 59 cc, the 044 is almost 72 cc, it is a lot to make up, and my 044 runs as good as many ported saws. Some just come through better than others.


----------



## SS396driver

Yup its popped


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.cabelas.com/product/GER...VBaSzCh00ZAhPEAQYAiABEgIAFvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Smacktooth, this is what I use for making kindling. I choke up on the handle and wield it like an oversized hatchet. It’s really a Fiskars, says it in small print on the handle near the head. Love the little green axe.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't think the ported 046 out cut the 044 with 20" bars, but it came into it's own with a 36" bar buried in Oak, then is when that saw paid dividends, the 044 could not cut with it then. The 044 was noticeably lighter and much better for limbing.


----------



## JustJeff

MechanicMatt said:


> Welp, I used the two Fiskars to resize all my splits to micro splits for the neighbor. Then decided if my Uncle can split by hand to stay in shape, so can I! Then decided in my head that all the rounds to the right will be hand split and all the rounds to the left I’ll let old blue handle.
> 
> While splitting the neighbor comes out to walk her dogs. She sees the pile I left stacked on her rack and starts thanking me. I tell her I have more than enough wood and when that runs out I’ll fill it again. Tried to tell me that it isn’t necessary and I let her know that if I don’t refill her pile my wife will whoop me. She chuckled and said well thank God for your wife....


Good man!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Why is it that I can go months without throwing a chain and I did two yesterday
Update both chains are toast . Get hung up every revolution . Tried filing the the burrs on the drive links . One spot binds on the drive sprocket. Only been sharpened 4 or 5 times.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@MustangMike STOP selling off your 044’s and 440’s. You know I love my orange saws but, those particular Stihls are GREAT firewood makers. Especially the original pro saw our family had. That’s the saw that started all of the Noviello love for saws. 

My dad had a client who lost a handful of big oaks in a hurricane in Peekskill. He ran his MS460 and I ran your 044 the first weekend we were there. That week I bought my 362xp. Next weekend I was running orange. Kent ended up renting the biggest uhaul he could and we used it to transport all the wood to his house.


----------



## MustangMike

You never expressed interest in anything but my original 044 and my MOFO 360, both of which I still own. But don't worry, I've replaced the 044 and 440 with Hybrids that run even stronger … so no complaining!

And, you should have gotten the OEM top for your 372 and had that ported, they run very nice!


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Why is it that I can go months without throwing a chain and I did two yesterday . . .
> Update both chains are toast . . . . Tried filing the the burrs on the drive links . One spot binds on the drive sprocket.


Probably can still be saved with some additional work on the drive links. Can be fussy, and may not be worth your time. But generally doable.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> @MustangMike STOP selling off your 044’s and 440’s. You know I love my orange saws but, those particular Stihls are GREAT firewood makers. Especially the original pro saw our family had. That’s the saw that started all of the Noviello love for saws.
> 
> My dad had a client who lost a handful of big oaks in a hurricane in Peekskill. He ran his MS460 and I ran your 044 the first weekend we were there. That week I bought my 362xp. Next weekend I was running orange. Kent ended up renting the biggest uhaul he could and we used it to transport all the wood to his house.


Where's the 362 now.
Throw a stock 50mm cylinder on the 365 in the fiskers picture above with a 268 popup isn and put a side tensioner on it, that would make a cheap fun saw
.


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Probably can still be saved with some additional work on the drive links. Can be fussy, and may not be worth your time. But generally doable.
> 
> Philbert



My flat file it pretty dull I'm going to get a new one today and see if I can work ot out. Raining anyway and I'm out of beer.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Why is it that I can go months without throwing a chain and I did two yesterday
> Update both chains are toast . Get hung up every revolution . Tried filing the the burrs on the drive links . One spot binds on the drive sprocket. Only been sharpened 4 or 5 times.
> 
> View attachment 791790
> View attachment 791791


I see the problem, your blades is upside down.
I agree with Philbert, nothing that can't be fixed.
I like to use the little 12volt grinders for this, beats filing for ease.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I’d say most sellers under deliver. Except for the guy by me who over delivers to try and gain market share. Not sure what he’s achieving when he’s losing money though!!!


Sure he writes it off on his taxes as advertising .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I had some cones out the garbage truck left the trash barrel there. This ash is hard as a rock . The stump you see is at my bil house he had it taken down ,to close to the power line for comfort . I believe it was a silver maple


Nice of them to help you out .
Yeah the way the larger branch came off the side and the whiter color was a fair give away, but I still thought it was funny , I'll try again later lol.


----------



## SS396driver

Wife just sent this to me. Said this has me all over it


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Matt got a good promotion with very good pay, is liked and respected by his boss, is very close to home, gets to borrow trucks, and has meeting with the supervisors doing Sporting Clays!
> 
> I can't imagine the new place could offer anything that would make that addl commute worth while (take it from someone who endured long commutes for decades).
> 
> I think I'd be careful not to loose what I've got!
> 
> There was only a brief period when my commute was less than an hour (each way) and I vowed I would not give that up … and then they moved the office from North White Plains to New Rochelle!!!
> 
> Sometimes you can't win!


I thought the same thing.
The grass is greener on the other side, but once you see how much crap it takes to get it...


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Wife just sent this to me. Said this has me all over it View attachment 791817


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Nice of them to help you out .
> Yeah the way the larger branch came off the side and the whiter color was a fair give away, but I still thought it was funny , I'll try again later lol.



Ya he wants me to use the 395 on it. But I think I have him talked into buying a 572. He is lusting over my Dohlmar though


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> Cleaned up around the stove today cuase it was warm yesterday and I let it burn all the way out. Right after I started the new fire remembered I gonna clean the glass so was frantically wiping it down as the kindling was starting [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice .
I like to clean mine once it's just getting going like that, but not too hot. 
Grab a wet rag and wipe the majority of it off, then hit it with a piece of steel wool to get any streaks off it. I think if we didn't have the hard water there would be a lot less streaks.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Ya he wants me to use the 395 on it. But I think I have him talked into buying a 572. He is lusting over my Dolmar though


Pretty sure the 7910 would have no problem taking that little stump down, but if he wants to buy a 572 so he can do it that sounds like a reasonable reason to buy one . An nice 7910 would be a lot cheaper though, pretty sure Nate has one of those available as do I.


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> Looks nice .
> I like to clean mine once it's just getting going like that, but not too hot.
> Grab a wet rag and wipe the majority of it off, then hit it with a piece of steel wool to get any streaks off it. I think if we didn't have the hard water there would be a lot less streaks.



Ha yeah looks real nice till the next time you add wood then it smokes up agajn [emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Where's the 362 now.
> Throw a stock cylinder on the 365 in the fishers picture above with a 268 popup isn and put a side tensioner on it, that would make a cheap fun saw
> .




The 362xp now sports an aftermarket big bore kit. Kinda amazed it still runs. I think I have had that kit on there for as long as I’ve been a member on here. No base gasket and the timing is advanced a hair. Saw only had 120psi but she runs and runs. It has a 395 flywheel, I think the extra weight helps keep the chains spinning in the cut....


----------



## hamish

Smacktooth said:


> Ha yeah looks real nice till the next time you add wood then it smokes up agajn [emoji2957]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toss your thermometer in the garbage and feed er some wood and get it burning, if shes burning hot there will be no buildup on your glass.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> The 362xp now sports an aftermarket big bore kit. Kinda amazed it still runs. I think I have had that kit on there for as long as I’ve been a member on here. No base gasket and the timing is advanced a hair. Saw only had 120psi but she runs and runs. It has a 395 flywheel, I think the extra weight helps keep the chains spinning in the cut....


No reason it shouldn't still run, if you have a 52mm AM kit(must be with only 120psi and a base gasket delete) its about the same power as a 51.4 oem and they run for a long time. I like my xpw with the large cylinder, runs nice. 120 seems a bit low, I was just talking about how some of the AM kits have a very large squish, but also about how well some huskys run at a lower psi. I've never had a 372 run strong at 120, but I've seen them run very well at 140-150.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> Toss your thermometer in the garbage and feed er some wood and get it burning, if shes burning hot there will be no buildup on your glass.


Or dryer wood. 
Mine gets a good bit of white on the glass, and it does get dirty if I choke it down too quickly, usually shoulder season or when I need to leave the house.
Seems like this whole month is more like the shoulder season .


----------



## hamish

Sttange year, the ice is well ice, but limiting travel, still breaking through here and there. 
Out and about keeping the head wackers at bay.


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, talking to the little old widow next door yesterday, found out her boiler is down and she’s about outta wood for her insert. Told the wife all of this and she told me to bring over a load of wood for her before it rains. So, no scrounging for me this morning, gonna be a delivery man



This is very cool man. Nice to hear things like this. I hope she was very appreciative. Being “human” is the true sense of the word is a lost attribute in today’s society.




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 791737
> Got the cherry at the end of the drive way all split up and moved to the racks. Even got the FIL to help unload and stack. View attachment 791738
> Yalked to this guy at the gas station last night. He said this is what it takes to fit a full cord of splits on an f250. Says people tell him it's more when he delivers. His response is to tell them they've never recieved a full cord befor.



Is that your “new” red f350 (or 250, don’t remember)? How you liking it? Get it stuck in the mud yet? 

I like that bed side board extension idea On the tan f250. Very non permanent and the wood itself holds it in. 

I want to get something like this done one day. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

For all those that like a wide mud tire but are leery of the load capacities on “flotation” size tires like 35x12.5” tires....
Toyo just came out with an F rated flotation 35x12.5

I have 18” rims on my SRW 1ton with 285/75/18’s in the toyo MT and this new size WILL be my next set. Awsome load index AND a 35x13.5x18


https://tiresize.com/tires/Toyo/Open-Country-MT-35X12.50R18.htm


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Where's the 362 now.



It followed the 044, 440 and a 460 to a local tree guy. The same guy who gave me that load of wood.

Debating on replacing it with a Ver II 362, or not. Likely I will just get the 462 ported instead, and build another Hybrid or 2.

I still have a couple of Asian 440s I have not yet built, in addition to some new OEM 460 pistons and used OEM 460 jugs (OK, one is an 046 D jug).

And then I plan to put an original OEM 066 jug on my original 066 saw, and put the cross P+C on an Asian 660 I have (plus I'll port both cylinders).

Projects, projects, projects!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It followed the 044, 440 and a 460 to a local tree guy. The same guy who gave me that load of wood.
> 
> Debating on replacing it with a Ver II 362, or not. Likely I will just get the 462 ported instead, and build another Hybrid or 2.
> 
> I still have a couple of Asian 440s I have not yet built, in addition to some new OEM 460 pistons and used OEM 460 jugs (OK, one is an 046 D jug).
> 
> And then I plan to put an original OEM 066 jug on my original 066 saw, and put the cross P+C on an Asian 660 I have (plus I'll port both cylinders).
> 
> Projects, projects, projects!!!


I was talking about Matt's.
I've never been a fan of the ms362, the original was a big turd out of the box, that being said I've never had one of the new cm's or even ran one.
When I got my first 362 I had a mm 310 that would put it to shame. That 310 was a lot like your 044 sounds, it was just that real fast saw unlike the other 310's I've owned, I also had a 2153(346 in a red wrapper) that was the baddest 346 chassis saw I've ever owned in stock form. It's neat when you get one of those, unfortunately it seems I've always let them go before I realized what they were , oh well the ported ones rise to the occasion.
Personally I'd get the 462 ported, the 362 doesn't make much sense to me in comparison even ported.
I'd be happy to run my 2171 agains that 044, I think she's exceptional, no interest in selling this one(well at least right now ).


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> Why is it that I can go months without throwing a chain and I did two yesterday
> Update both chains are toast . Get hung up every revolution . Tried filing the the burrs on the drive links . One spot binds on the drive sprocket. Only been sharpened 4 or 5 times.
> 
> View attachment 791790
> View attachment 791791



I've taken a couple like that to the dealer who replaced the bad links with new and didn't charge for it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> You never expressed interest in anything but my original 044 and my MOFO 360, both of which I still own. But don't worry, I've replaced the 044 and 440 with Hybrids that run even stronger … so no complaining!
> 
> And, you should have gotten the OEM top for your 372 and had that ported, they run very nice!



they are Stihls version of the 372xp, 72cc and light weight. What’s not to like? But YES those two you mentioned are my favorite of your two saws. And your 261 is probably my third favorite. I think for firewood action those would be the three go to saws


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Is that your “new” red f350 (or 250, don’t remember)? How you liking it? Get it stuck in the mud yet?
> 
> I like that bed side board extension idea On the tan f250. Very non permanent and the wood itself holds it in.
> 
> I want to get something like this done one day.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I cant complain. Trans will get replaced when my tax return comes back pretty sure I'll like it alot more then. A buddy just picked up a 2001 cummins with a 6 speed. Kinda jealous wish my truck was a stick


----------



## SS396driver

Managed to salvage the chains. This was much easier than hand filing the drive links where they burr'd


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Managed to salvage the chains. This was much easier than hand filing the drive links where they burr'd


Lots of ways to do it. That is similar to what I use:
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...nding-and-drive-link-deburring-wheels.284866/

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Just put the chain on backwards and piss rev it. Burrs sorted.

You're welcome.
P.S. suggestion is made on a line that may contain traces of nuts.

*edit* how come the AS word filter captures **** (s h i t) but not piss?


----------



## dancan

Matt , good onya !
I miss Billy and the times that I dropped off wood to him .
The do list was long today but I still had a chance to run up to the "Undisclosed" location to grab a bit of wood to replace this past week's usage .
On the way out I spotted a couple of dead standers 






Could be some Spruce so I had to go look Lol






Well , fir , Spruce and a stick of maple





All pretty dry and furnace ready 













On the way out I spotted a dead maple right at the edge of the road so in the truck it went as well 
Can't even tell I was there 





'Cept





Hope for more snow to hide the evidence


----------



## SS396driver

Mmmmmm for sale in my area. I need it.


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> No reason it shouldn't still run, if you have a 52mm AM kit(must be with only 120psi and a base gasket delete) its about the same power as a 51.4 oem and they run for a long time. I like my xpw with the large cylinder, runs nice. 120 seems a bit low, I was just talking about how some of the AM kits have a very large squish, but also about how well some huskys run at a lower psi. I've never had a 372 run strong at 120, but I've seen them run very well at 140-150.



If you saw the piston rings that came with the kit, you would be amazed it’s still running as well. It had even worse compression that’s why I did the gasket delete


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Matt , good onya !
> I miss Billy and the times that I dropped off wood to him .
> The do list was long today but I still had a chance to run up to the "Undisclosed" location to grab a bit of wood to replace this past week's usage .
> On the way out I spotted a couple of dead standers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be some Spruce so I had to go look Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , fir , Spruce and a stick of maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pretty dry and furnace ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way out I spotted a dead maple right at the edge of the road so in the truck it went as well
> Can't even tell I was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for more snow to hide the evidence


We need to start a goFundMe to get Kermit (my Bilke S3) up to you in our off season.


----------



## svk

Got after the first blowdown pine this evening. 

Filed up the chain on the 130 and got going. With a good tune and a sharp chain this little saw is cutting nicely. 

Dug the sleigh out of the garage for the first time in a couple of years. This was built by my grandpa in the 60’s.


----------



## Haywire

Cool sleigh! Whatcha running for a snowmachine?


----------



## MustangMike

Very frustrated … tried to load video of my 044. Can't find it in my youtube channel. So I try to upload it again, and it says it is already there!

Anyone have any advice? Do they hide old videos???


----------



## MustangMike

We had rain today, and almost all of our snow melted.


----------



## MustangMike

See if this works:


----------



## MustangMike

I could not find it on my youtube channel, so I searched for it and it popped up!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> We need to start a goFundMe to get Kermit (my Bilke S3) up to you in our off season.


I'd love to have a Bilke S3 !
Vid works Mike .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I could not find it on my youtube channel, so I searched for it and it popped up!


I've had that happen before too.
Now for the weird part, it was on my 440 .
I looked on your youtube channel and I don't see that video there.
I had to reload mine to youtube, I don't remember how I did it, but it showed up in the proper order .


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Cool sleigh! Whatcha running for a snowmachine?


94’ Pantera 550. 



Disguised as a sleeper Prowler. Lol.


----------



## crowbuster

with our muddy warm winter I guess I'll have to make a coat from the yotes I've been catching to keep warm next year. Cause I haven't cut a lick of wood all winter for next year.


----------



## chipper1

crowbuster said:


> with our muddy warm winter I guess I'll have to make a coat from the yotes I've been catching to keep warm next year. Cause I haven't cut a lick of wood all winter for next year.


Maybe you'll be able to get lots of dead standing wood for next yr. A yote jacket sounds nice, sure these days you'd get some crazy looks wearing an animal pelt. 
I managed to get the snow packed down around my splitting area and the snow all off the tarp on the pile. The wood has a lot of moisture on it from condensation, I don't normally have that problem, but then again we don't normally have rain in January . Managed to get two level/just over level wheelbarrows split and stacked in the woodshed, and now I'm ready for the next session since the snow and the area is cleared. Maybe tomorrow morning I will get a bit more done, the good thing is I didn't burn two wheelbarrows worth today, so I figure I made progress .


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> See if this works:



Very nice! That thing pulls hard!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Very nice! That thing pulls hard!


It does.
How you liking the 462, anymore time on it.
Here's the video I was saying I lost, I think I put it back in as 044.
Funny the difference between nice green wood in the summer and frozen wood .
If all you have is a 60cc saw you find yourself , glad I'm not there anymore .


----------



## MustangMike

Just got done watching the boxing on Showtime. Don't know how many of you saw it, but one of the judges in the first fight was my good friend Frankie Lombardi. We boxed together years ago under Steve Acunto. I won't tell you how many years ago, but we were both 135 lbs back then!

Frank currently lives in CT not far from here, and we are still in touch. In fact, he made some real nice stuff from my chainsawed wood boards. He is a great guy.

Steve passed away last year at the age of 101, and is in the Boxing Hall of Fame, the NY Boxing Hall of Fame, and the NJ Boxing Hall of Fame. He was also on the NYS Athletic Commission for over 60 years! He was also good friends with Rocky Marciano, and Marciano was scheduled to come to one of my armature bouts when he died on the plane crash.

For more info on Steve or Frank, search AAIB.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> It does.
> How you liking the 462, anymore time on it.
> Here's the video I was saying I lost, I think I put it back in as 044.
> Funny the difference between nice green wood in the summer and frozen wood .
> If all you have is a 60cc saw you find yourself , glad I'm not there anymore .



I like the 462, spring av, air injection, one piece top cover, wider handle spacing.. it’s basically a husky, lol.
It cuts good

not hard wood, but it is frozen (larch)
I’ve always liked the 044’s too, had a couple of them, they weren’t as strong as Mike’s though and wouldn’t have kept up with the 462.


----------



## MustangMike

I won the huge Rocky Marciano trophy for winner of Best Fight of the Night. It was back in the 70s, and haircuts were infrequent. World Famous John LoBianco Sr. was the ref, and one of the judges was World Famous Tony Castellano. I did not even get to take the mouth guard out, they threw a towel over my shoulders and put me in the pic.

It hung on the wall in Steve's house till he passed, then was given to me.

After the fight, John told me I had the perfect build for a Light Heavyweight fighter and I should never quit boxing, and Tony told me I had excellent footwork, could hit well with both hands, and to let him know if I ever wanted to go pro.

Steve was heartbroken I did not go pro, but I was recently married, recently had a daughter, recently got a house, and recently got a white collar job, so I just could not do it at the time. At the time I was 6'1", 175 lbs, and dense enough to sink in water with a full breath of air.

No one thought I was going to win. The guy I fought was built like a smaller Mike Tyson, and was going to go pro as soon as he beat me. Steve did not want to take the fight, I had to threaten to quite to get him to take it (they couldn't find any other match for me). I beat him twice.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I won the huge Rocky Marciano trophy for winner of Best Fight of the Night. It was back in the 70s, and haircuts were infrequent. World Famous John LoBianco Sr. was the ref, and one of the judges was World Famous Tony Castellano. I did not even get to take the mouth guard out, they threw a towel over my shoulders and put me in the pic.
> 
> It hung on the wall in Steve's house till he passed, then was given to me.
> 
> After the fight, John told me I had the perfect build for a Light Heavyweight fighter and I should never quit boxing, and Tony told me I had excellent footwork, could hit well with both hands, and to let him know if I ever wanted to go pro.
> 
> Steve was heartbroken I did not go pro, but I was recently married, recently had a daughter, recently got a house, and recently got a white collar job, so I just could not do it at the time. At the time I was 6'1", 175 lbs, and dense enough to sink in water with a full breath of air.
> 
> No one thought I was going to win. The guy I fought was built like a smaller Mike Tyson, and was going to go pro as soon as he beat me. Steve did not want to take the fight, I had to threaten to quite to get him to take it (they couldn't find any other match for me). I beat him twice.


Dang, that’s pretty impressive.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I won the huge Rocky Marciano trophy for winner of Best Fight of the Night. It was back in the 70s, and haircuts were infrequent. World Famous John LoBianco Sr. was the ref, and one of the judges was World Famous Tony Castellano. I did not even get to take the mouth guard out, they threw a towel over my shoulders and put me in the pic.
> 
> It hung on the wall in Steve's house till he passed, then was given to me.
> 
> After the fight, John told me I had the perfect build for a Light Heavyweight fighter and I should never quit boxing, and Tony told me I had excellent footwork, could hit well with both hands, and to let him know if I ever wanted to go pro.
> 
> Steve was heartbroken I did not go pro, but I was recently married, recently had a daughter, recently got a house, and recently got a white collar job, so I just could not do it at the time. At the time I was 6'1", 175 lbs, and dense enough to sink in water with a full breath of air.
> 
> No one thought I was going to win. The guy I fought was built like a smaller Mike Tyson, and was going to go pro as soon as he beat me. Steve did not want to take the fight, I had to threaten to quite to get him to take it (they couldn't find any other match for me). I beat him twice.


Nice .
I don't even have a mug shot photo to post .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I like the 462, spring av, air injection, one piece top cover, wider handle spacing.. it’s basically a husky, lol.
> It cuts good
> 
> not hard wood, but it is frozen (larch)
> I’ve always liked the 044’s too, had a couple of them, they weren’t as strong as Mike’s though and wouldn’t have kept up with the 462.



Sounds good. I need to do some more test with the 440/462, I'm pretty sure the 440 beats it, but it is ported, so it should in the cut, but the features on the 462 have it beat. It should get better fuel economy too which means you cut longer on a tank(if the tanks are close to the same time)which lowers your average cut time. We'll have to wait a while to find out just how durable they are.
What's funny is I made a statement that echoed the same things late last night "They did a great job putting the benefits of a husky such as the filtration and the AV into it", too bad it's only half orange.
That being said there are plenty of guys who still prefer the rubber mounts, and they can have them .
Notice that the top bar has a bit of an angle on it too . 
Personally I think stihl did a great job on it, I'm sure they hired some of the husky engineers. Regardless, I'd buy one, oh wait I did .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Sounds good. I need to do some more test with the 440/462, I'm pretty sure the 440 beats it, but it is ported, so it should in the cut, but the features on the 462 have it beat. It should get better fuel economy too which means you cut longer on a tank(if the tanks are close to the same time)which lowers your average cut time. We'll have to wait a while to find out just how durable they are.
> What's funny is I made a statement that echoed the same things late last night "They did a great job putting the benefits of a husky such as the filtration and the AV into it", too bad it's only half orange.
> That being said there are plenty of guys who still prefer the rubber mounts, and they can have them .
> Notice that the top bar has a bit of an angle on it too .
> Personally I think stihl did a great job on it, I'm sure they hired some of the husky engineers. Regardless, I'd buy one, oh wait I did .


Looks like your 440 is a strong runner for sure. I think the 462 is pretty easy on fuel, especially for the power it produces. And I also like the husky like handle bar angle. The clutch side part on the 3/4 wrap seems to be longer and goes down lower which I like too.
Sounds like durability might be an issue with heavy handed users, the faller I bought mine from has 3 of these and cracked the clutch cover on all 3
And on the one I bought the case around the bar studs cracked (case half had been replaced, but not disclosed ) . Probably wouldn’t be an issue for most people, I’ve never had a problem with bar studs but I use a short handled bar wrench so I don’t over tighten and I don’t use the bar for a pry bar, lol.
He also had a 661 with a cracked case around bar studs. From what I’ve read this has only happened on 3/4 wrap versions for whatever reason.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thank God Uncle Mustang didn’t go pro!! I figure he got punched in the head to much as it is and that’s why he likes Stihls.... geez if had gone pro he’d probably have a bunch of YouTube videos with a 36in bar WildThing....


----------



## H-Ranch

MechanicMatt said:


> Thank God Uncle Mustang didn’t go pro!! I figure he got punched in the head to much as it is and that’s why he likes Stihls.... geez if had gone pro he’d probably have a bunch of YouTube videos with a 36in bar WildThing....


With that hair helmet he was sporting I doubt you could have hurt him by hitting him in the head!


----------



## square1

It all pays the same, right. The maple standing at the left is what I attached a chain to pull myself back up the hill. A muddy mess out there.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Thank God Uncle Mustang didn’t go pro!! I figure he got punched in the head to much as it is and that’s why he likes Stihls.... geez if had gone pro he’d probably have a bunch of YouTube videos with a 36in bar WildThing....


I knew this was coming...lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

I say stuff like this in the safety of my home.... never in person. His hands still have some speed in them!


svk said:


> I knew this was coming...lol


----------



## svk

Mike with your long arms you’d certainly have done well. A lot of the lighter weight class boxers are smaller guys and with your arm reach you could hit them before they entered your zip code. At the same point CTE sucks and there’s no cure for it. And you’d definitely have taken some hits over the years. 

Several of the “Miracle on Ice” 1980 Olympic hockey players are from my hometown and the surrounding areas. One of the guys has CTE pretty bad and just about killed one of his friends after an argument went wrong. He was acquitted because of the CTE.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I say stuff like this in the safety of my home.... never in person. His hands still have some speed in them!


Lol! I certainly wouldn’t mess with him either!

In about 20 years Mike will be on one of those clips on YouTube where some young punk tried to rob an old guy and the old guy pounds the piss out of him!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

@svk if you only knew......

not wasn’t in 20 years, it was about 12years a go..... he was giving a local watering holes bouncers some “boxing lessons”


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> @svk if you only knew......
> 
> not wasn’t in 20 years, it was about 12years a go..... he was giving a local watering holes bouncers some “boxing lessons”


I can imagine!!!


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Looks like your 440 is a strong runner for sure. I think the 462 is pretty easy on fuel, especially for the power it produces. And I also like the husky like handle bar angle. The clutch side part on the 3/4 wrap seems to be longer and goes down lower which I like too.
> Sounds like durability might be an issue with heavy handed users, the faller I bought mine from has 3 of these and cracked the clutch cover on all 3View attachment 791987
> And on the one I bought the case around the bar studs cracked (case half had been replaced, but not disclosed ) . Probably wouldn’t be an issue for most people, I’ve never had a problem with bar studs but I use a short handled bar wrench so I don’t over tighten and I don’t use the bar for a pry bar, lol.
> He also had a 661 with a cracked case around bar studs. From what I’ve read this has only happened on 3/4 wrap versions for whatever reason.


Yikes! I think he may be using them a a pry bar!!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Yikes! I think he may be using them a a pry bar!!


Or maybe cheater pipe on his bar wrench? Lol
Was watching some YouTube videos of a faller cutting some big spruce, if undercut didn’t fall out he’d bore into it with bar tip and push down on the saw to pop it loose


----------



## H-Ranch

MechanicMatt said:


> I say stuff like this in the safety of my home.... never in person. His hands still have some speed in them!


Doesn't hurt to be several states away either!

Perhaps what I _meant_ to say was what a charming personality and fine head of hair young Mike had... errr... has!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Easy solution, remove the other tree first . As long as he isn't concerned with possibly breaking some of the branches in that tree I'd just cut the hinge thin/off on one sides it can roll out of the "stay" tree. Looks like a lot of nice wood in those two.



Problem is he doesn't want the other trees cut . My nephew has climbed before said it wouldn't be a problem tieing off the other tree to top the leaner


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Problem is he doesn't want the other trees cut . My nephew has climbed before said it wouldn't be a problem tieing off the other tree to top the leaner


Lots of ways to skin a cat!.
Speaking of cat's.


For those of you having a rough day, hope you get a new prescription.


----------



## svk

Just finishing up morning coffee. I have 9 more pine rounds up in the woods to haul in then noodle all of the big pieces with the 8500. For blowdown pine this tree is pretty dry so I’m going to burn it right away. It’s definitely drier than the aspen I’ve been smoldering through this month from the other cutting spot.


----------



## Be Stihl

Logger nate said:


> Well made some progress on refilling the wood shedView attachment 791569
> Daughter informed us she can’t talk to use because we are “toxic” and “emotionally abusive” because of our comments about her husband not wanting to work. Originally she came to us complaining about it but somehow he convinced her we’re the bad guys now, so I had some extra motivation, figured better to split wood than do what I wanted . He had a good job driving log truck but quit cause it was too emotionally draining, or something like that. Now they want to move to Oregon cause there’s more free aid and they can smoke pot.
> Sorry, usually try not to post anything negative.
> How about another wood picture View attachment 791571



I bet that Manly looking truck offends his sensitive nature!
Nice looking work truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Be Stihl said:


> I bet that Manly looking truck offends his sensitive nature!
> Nice looking work truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! 

Thanks!


----------



## U&A

Biggest one yet. This sucker is 8’ diameter at the base and 10’ tall. Maple cherry and tiny bit of black locust.

now im working on some oak that has been bucked and laying in a pile for 1.5 years. Was dying/dead when cut down. Some of it is Dryer that I thought it would be. Still separating the splits based on how they look into 2 different piles. “2020 winter pile” and “2012 winter pile”

wife and son will be gone monday-friday this week. Time to finally work on a buddies saw and get the rest of the pile split.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Biggest one yet. This sucker is 8’ diameter at the base and 10’ tall. Maple cherry and tiny bit of black locust.
> 
> now im working on some oak that has been bucked and laying in a pile for 1.5 years. Was dying/dead when cut down. Some of it is Dryer that I thought it would be. Still separating the splits based on how they look into 2 different piles. “2020 winter pile” and “2012 winter pile”
> 
> wife and son will be gone monday-friday this week. Time to finally work on a buddies saw and get the rest of the pile split.


They look really cool. What is the estimated amount cordwise in a stack?


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> They look really cool. What is the estimated amount cordwise in a stack?


Thanks Steve, they are more time consuming to build VS a standard stack but i have problems with regular ones leaning and falling over time. Ground is wet and muddy here very often 
That one is definitely around 2.25 cord (maybe a tiny bit more now that i have measured it ) but usually they are 2 cord a stack.

I use a truncated cone volume calculator to get as close as i can.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Haywire

I'm diggin' my new 550


----------



## U&A

Now THAT is a pile 
Looks a bit dangerous. Got to choose wisely eh?


----------



## Haywire

U&A said:


> Now THAT is a pile
> Looks a bit dangerous. Got to choose wisely eh?


There's a few cord there.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Well made some progress on refilling the wood shedView attachment 791569
> Daughter informed us she can’t talk to use because we are “toxic” and “emotionally abusive” because of our comments about her husband not wanting to work. Originally she came to us complaining about it but somehow he convinced her we’re the bad guys now, so I had some extra motivation, figured better to split wood than do what I wanted . He had a good job driving log truck but quit cause it was too emotionally draining, or something like that. Now they want to move to Oregon cause there’s more free aid and they can smoke pot.
> Sorry, usually try not to post anything negative.
> How about another wood picture View attachment 791571



Sounds like he needs an ass kickin. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> I'm diggin' my new 550
> 
> View attachment 792147


Looks like some nice stuff. Great saws! Those heated handles sure would be nice this time of year.



U&A said:


> Sounds like he needs an ass kickin.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Sometimes... 
probably just make this situation worse though.


----------



## merc_man

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a pic of the dent. It's really a small dent I can live with. Itsjust that this isn't supposed to be a work truck, and it's 1 year birthday was 3 weeks ago.View attachment 791575


First dent is always the hardest

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Unloaded today split about 1/2 ! Pine branch is from dragging


----------



## MechanicMatt

No really scrounger work today. Church and then went on a bike/walking trail with the wife, kids and dogs. Had supper and got home. Wife wanted to ride the quad around so that’s what we did. I was able to slip away for about 15 minutes. I used it to organize the rounds to be split a little. Trying to keep them off the wet ground as much as possible.


----------



## U&A

Matt,

have you ever just let them lay and not worry about organizing the rounds? I found that if it is a hardwood (excluding maple) that i dont have to worry as long as they dont sit on the wet ground for more than a year. 

I just back the truck up and throw them out on top of the pile. 

This year im doing as much as possible to touch the wood as LITTLE so possible.


----------



## LondonNeil

is this cylinder useable? I'm not bothered by the piston, I have one that is better but my cylinder has the knackered thread in the spark plug port that has been really badly helicoiled and getting a seal is tough. decent used Stihl cylinders don't come up often. alternative is an aftermarket one.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stihl-Fa...rentrq:e3f0b04916f0a4b7b6fd6393fffb4408|iid:1


----------



## MechanicMatt

London, couldn’t really see inside where the damage would be. Good luck!

U&A, the we’re laying on the ground for 2years in log form before I brought them over to my place. And yeah I’m sure you’re correct, they’d probably still be ok...... but I’m nuts. Really am, I have a ocd for it...... I even have different safes for shotguns and rifles..... just coo-coo

my BIL used to just flip them onto his grain elevator and make a giant mountain, used to drive me INSANE 

I made a round pile one time for giggles and he was like “what’s the point, Waiste of time”

then other things, I’m like ehhh..... oh well....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looked very similar to this....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Two pictures from the walk today. Was good to spend some time with my three girls. Firewood is fun but the family time is the BEST


----------



## LondonNeil

yep, the cylinder photo is poor! I'm no expert but the scoring on the piston looks ...not total trash but significant-ish. I'm hoping someone can tell me if they think that piston gives an indication the cylinder is ok/would clean up?


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> is this cylinder useable? I'm not bothered by the piston, I have one that is better but my cylinder has the knackered thread in the spark plug port that has been really badly helicoiled and getting a seal is tough. decent used Stihl cylinders don't come up often. alternative is an aftermarket one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stihl-Farm-Boss-038-AVS-Chainsaw-parts-cylinder-head-and-piston/153795914314?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=73f000f70fe1404ca31ff4b3cf4dc44e&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=174053246436&itm=153795914314&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:fd6e1a9b-4089-11ea-98ca-74dbd180b5bb|parentrq:e3f0b04916f0a4b7b6fd6393fffb4408|iid:1



Honestly you can't tell. Need closeup. Getting aluminum off the cylinder is easy. Scuffs and gouges bad. 

Here's the best way to fix your plug hole. Never worry about it again.

https://www.timesert.com/


----------



## LondonNeil

thanks panolo. I might message and ask for better photo.

yes I have thought of timeserts, although since its already been helicoiled I'm not sure if there is enough material to timecert it now


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Those heated handles sure would be nice this time of year.



They sure are!


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> London, couldn’t really see inside where the damage would be. Good luck!
> 
> U&A, the we’re laying on the ground for 2years in log form before I brought them over to my place. And yeah I’m sure you’re correct, they’d probably still be ok...... but I’m nuts. Really am, I have a ocd for it...... I even have different safes for shotguns and rifles..... just coo-coo
> 
> my BIL used to just flip them onto his grain elevator and make a giant mountain, used to drive me INSANE
> 
> I made a round pile one time for giggles and he was like “what’s the point, Waiste of time”
> 
> then other things, I’m like ehhh..... oh well....


You're a rookie at Wood OCD. I measure every piece to exactly 18", don't mix any species. Stack every thing in half cord, measured, 64 CF racks. Guns? One safe for pre WWI Savage 1899's. One for post WWI 99's, one for post WWII 99's, and one for post 1 million. They are like the pre and post 64 Winchesters.


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> You're a rookie at Wood OCD. I measure every piece to exactly 18", don't mix any species. Stack every thing in half cord, measured, 64 CF racks. Guns? One safe for pre WWI Savage 1899's. One for post WWI 99's, one for post WWII 99's, and one for post 1 million. They are like the pre and post 64 Winchesters.



I was going to separate by species but then my BIL and Nephew both convinced me I was crazy. But sadly, I could see separation in the future.... 18in rounds, ehhh I’m not that nuts yet. And if I get a few more rifles I’ll either have to split them up by action or brand. Maybe a Ruger safe a Winchester safe or go levers here, bolts there and semi’s over there. Right now it’s just shotguns, rifles and then “deer rifles” separately


----------



## dancan

Well , there was rain in the forecast for this afternoon so ,,,,







I wanted to get a few more dead standers close to the road 




Found a few fir and 










Black Spruce and ready to burn 
All drug out and then it just started to spit so I got it loaded fast .





I figured best not to chance getting stuck on wet packed snow with the duallie and not be able to make it up one of the hills .


----------



## MechanicMatt

I found the pictures. I had to go searching the AS archives, but here’s the pictures of the round piles I made. The first was ehhh, the second (bigger one) came out better in the end. Wife and family all thought I was nuts then too. Can’t believe how long ago it was!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I had climbed on the roof of my old house to take these pictures


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> London, couldn’t really see inside where the damage would be. Good luck!
> 
> U&A, the we’re laying on the ground for 2years in log form before I brought them over to my place. And yeah I’m sure you’re correct, they’d probably still be ok...... but I’m nuts. Really am, I have a ocd for it...... I even have different safes for shotguns and rifles..... just coo-coo
> 
> my BIL used to just flip them onto his grain elevator and make a giant mountain, used to drive me INSANE
> 
> I made a round pile one time for giggles and he was like “what’s the point, Waiste of time”
> 
> then other things, I’m like ehhh..... oh well....



Nice piles,

But dude

You pile of rounds should look like this!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> You're a rookie at Wood OCD. I measure every piece to exactly 18", don't mix any species. Stack every thing in half cord, measured, 64 CF racks. Guns? One safe for pre WWI Savage 1899's. One for post WWI 99's, one for post WWII 99's, and one for post 1 million. They are like the pre and post 64 Winchesters.


Haha..I've got a couple rifles leaning in the corner, and I just eyeball all my wood cuts!


----------



## MechanicMatt

U&A that’s the side I plan on splitting by hand no hydro, so I’m thinking the dryer the better. Or..... wait for a freezing morning again and go get at it. But yeah, years past I used to try and make pretty piles. Now if I can get them on pallets I’m happy


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> I was going to separate by species but then my BIL and Nephew both convinced me I was crazy. But sadly, I could see separation in the future.... 18in rounds, ehhh I’m not that nuts yet. And if I get a few more rifles I’ll either have to split them up by action or brand. Maybe a Ruger safe a Winchester safe or go levers here, bolts there and semi’s over there. Right now it’s just shotguns, rifles and then “deer rifles” separately



you guys are absolutely insane. 

just stop it you.

all my guns are mixed up. You should see my sock drawer, you’d loose your mind


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I were up at the cabin. Harold is a Carpenter, and has some OCD. I was going to cut up some large Ash rounds. Harold says "wait, I want to measure and mark them, I want them to all stack equal". I said how long do you want them … he responds 18". I take the chainsaw and cut six rounds. The wise guy grabs a tape measure and goes out there and checks them, looks up and me and curses!!!! They were all within 1/4" of 18"!!! Don't ask me to do that again!


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> My friend Harold and I were up at the cabin. Harold is a Carpenter, and has some OCD. I was going to cut up some large Ash rounds. Harold says "wait, I want to measure and mark them, I want them to all stack equal". I said how long do you want them … he responds 18". I take the chainsaw and cut six rounds. The wise guy grabs a tape measure and goes out there and checks them, looks up and me and curses!!!! They were all within 1/4" of 18"!!! Don't ask me to do that again!



Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good!


----------



## MustangMike

I went to my Daughter's house today with the splitter and ported Asian 660 to noodle and split some large Sugar Maple rounds. Unfortunately, many of them were spaulded.

That 660 is a beast! I had it ported by someone, and when it came back it ran good, but I was not blown away … so I went into it myself (based on info from some other porters) and it is now a beast!

This was one of the two loads we did today. Her house is the Stone one in the background, the large Sugar Maple rounds are across the street, down an incline. Had to noodle them in quarters to move them to the splitter. My Daughter and oldest Grandson helped me out.

R U Happy Cowboy … 3 pics!!!


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> I'm diggin' my new 550
> 
> View attachment 792147


That’s a hell of a pile. Do be careful taking it apart!


----------



## svk

Beautiful stone house! Lots of character. 

(Just giving you crap now) but we gotta know the name of that builder so we can put up a post trashing him. . Oops wrong site.


----------



## svk

Got the rest of the Norway pine hauled in, noodled, split, and stacked. I ended up needing to haul the 8500 up the hill because the 16” bar on the 130 didn’t cut through the bottom of the last few pieces. 

That stump piece was pretty heavy!




A good way to haul a saw on a snowmobile. The early-mid 80’s sleds with big running boards were the best for this. 



Only took me 21 minutes to go from rounds to finished splits. The 8500 is a noodling BEAST with a 20” bar.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> A good way to haul a saw on a snowmobile. The early-mid 80’s sleds with big running boards were the best for this.
> View attachment 792291
> 
> 
> Only took me 21 minutes to go from rounds to finished splits. The 8500 is a noodling BEAST with a 20” bar.
> View attachment 792292
> View attachment 792293
> View attachment 792294
> View attachment 792295



Till it grabs a tree and busts your ankle, then ya hobble about in the bush having a colourful conversation with the trees.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Till it grabs a tree and busts your ankle, then ya hobble about in the bush having a colourful conversation with the trees.


I would never drive a sled in thick woods with a saw like that!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sometimes I’m amazed I’m alive let alone able to walk with some of the dumb stuff I’ve done on quads, dirt bikes and sleds. Never is a LONG time Steve


----------



## Smacktooth

MechanicMatt said:


> Sometimes I’m amazed I’m alive let alone able to walk with some of the dumb stuff I’ve done on quads, dirt bikes and sleds. Never is a LONG time Steve




I bought my street bike from a guy who couldn’t ride because he crashed his quad into the ditch in front of his house and broke his collarbone. I thought “oh man, what an idiot.” Then proceeded to crash said motorcycle twice in the next year. So Yeah...none of us are above such moments of “ill-conceived confidence” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I would never run drive in thick woods with a saw like that!


Just the ones lol.


MechanicMatt said:


> Sometimes I’m amazed I’m alive let alone able to walk with some of the dumb stuff I’ve done on quads, dirt bikes and sleds. Never is a LONG time Steve


I'm with you man, but I've only rd a sled a few times back in the day.


Smacktooth said:


> I bought my street bike from a guy who couldn’t ride because he crashed his quad into the ditch in front of his house and broke his collarbone. I thought “oh man, what an idiot.” Then proceeded to crash said motorcycle twice in the next year. So Yeah...none of us are above such moments of “ill-conceived confidence”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two types of riders, those who've been down, and those who are going down .
I rode dirtbikes for yrs, when I got a rd bike I didn't know you weren't supposed to push it to the edge .


----------



## chipper1

Got some wood split today, only had about 30 min from walking out the door til getting back into the house.
Two decent sized wheelbarrow loads split and then stacked for next winter. This stuff was wet as can be on the outside, never seen as much condensation under my tarps before, glad the tarp blew off my newest round pile or they would look the same . The good thing is it's all black locust now and it's not going to rot, go locust .
When I started.


Second load.


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> you guys are absolutely insane.
> 
> just stop it you.
> 
> all my guns are mixed up. You should see my sock drawer, you’d loose your mind


----------



## Smacktooth

Here’s a nice one for all you ocd species separators [emoji23]. Probably 6 types of wood in the Stack on my porch right now [emoji12]. Red oak white oak ash elm Osage dog wood 

Oh wait I forgot that one log of cherry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

How did I miss this thread?

Here’s my little stack. We heat 100% with wood. This is mostly white ash, with some sugar maple, black walnut, and wild cherry.

Each “stack” is approx 3/4 of a cord, with four stacks per bay. This is the first time we’ve filled it (tis only our 3rd winter here).













75D18C5B-57D6-461C-BA11-2C5739A9B170



__ muad
__ Jan 26, 2020



Finally fill


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> Here’s my little stack. We heat 100% with wood. This is mostly white ash, with some sugar maple, black walnut, and wild cherry.
> 
> Each “stack” is approx 3/4 of a cord, with four stacks per bay. This is the first time we’ve filled it (tis only our 3rd winter here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75D18C5B-57D6-461C-BA11-2C5739A9B170
> 
> 
> 
> __ muad
> __ Jan 26, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Finally fill


Looks real good.
Welcome to the scrounge thread.
Where are you in NW Ohio, the in-laws are in West Unity.
Brett


----------



## Levi of the North

After a few evenings of scrubbing and scraping, I finally got the 036 cleaned up. It's in great shape as I'd hoped. Swapped the newer bar from the 038 onto it (had an old Windsor bar before) and it's ready to cut trees. Just needs a chain sharpening. Will clean up the 038 this week hopefully. Before/After pics are below:


----------



## chipper1

Anyone need 24" chains, scrounged this up tonight .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-C...402997?hash=item1ce143d3b5:g:NNsAAOSwDCBeFeg7


----------



## KiwiBro

I'm scrounging fish at sunrise tomorrow (worked most of this holiday Monday to take tomorrow morning off sans lunatic boaties and nutters). I'll catch a few Oz Salmon just for Cowboy, but throw 'em back as I'm on a mission to test some new tackle on snapper. Trouble is it's a solid hour paddle to where i hope they'll be. I really should install my FF - it's been in the box on the shelf in the shed for about a year now. One day...


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need 24" chains, scrounged this up tonight .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-C...402997?hash=item1ce143d3b5:g:NNsAAOSwDCBeFeg7
> 
> 
> View attachment 792366


15 sold? Crazy.
Even NZ is cheaper than that!

*edit* LOL - I only just realised it's 5-packs. NZ is slightly cheaper...if it was just one chain. HAHA, so I guess that means we are almost 5x dearer.


----------



## farmer steve

Levi of the North said:


> After a few evenings of scrubbing and scraping, I finally got the 036 cleaned up. It's in great shape as I'd hoped. Swapped the newer bar from the 038 onto it (had an old Windsor bar before) and it's ready to cut trees. Just needs a chain sharpening. Will clean up the 038 this week hopefully. Before/After pics are below:
> View attachment 792357
> 
> View attachment 792358


Looking good Levi. Cleaned up real nice. I have a soft spot for the 036. I had 3 but traded 1 when I bought the 462.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Looks real good.
> Welcome to the scrounge thread.
> Where are you in NW Ohio, the in-laws are in West Unity.
> Brett



I’m near Fremont. Not too far from Sandusky (Cedar Point).


----------



## muad

Levi of the North said:


> After a few evenings of scrubbing and scraping, I finally got the 036 cleaned up. It's in great shape as I'd hoped. Swapped the newer bar from the 038 onto it (had an old Windsor bar before) and it's ready to cut trees. Just needs a chain sharpening. Will clean up the 038 this week hopefully. Before/After pics are below:
> View attachment 792357
> 
> View attachment 792358


Looks like a brand new saw! 

nice work


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> thanks panolo. I might message and ask for better photo.
> 
> yes I have thought of timeserts, although since its already been helicoiled I'm not sure if there is enough material to timecert it now



They don't need much. I don't know how many oil plugs I repaired on aluminum cases where the plugs literally fell out due to the threads being pulled. They are not cheap but it's the best option I ever found besides replacement.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> 15 sold? Crazy.
> Even NZ is cheaper than that!
> 
> *edit* LOL - I only just realised it's 5-packs. NZ is slightly cheaper...if it was just one chain. HAHA, so I guess that means we are almost 5x dearer.


Whoops lol.

I don't see them cheaper here anywhere for 84dl.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I’m near Fremont. Not too far from Sandusky (Cedar Point).


We were at great wolf two yrs ago, shipped a saw out from the post office there lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need 24" chains, scrounged this up tonight .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-C...402997?hash=item1ce143d3b5:g:NNsAAOSwDCBeFeg7
> 
> 
> View attachment 792366


Screaming deal! You could literally pay for a breaker + spinner with the savings off a couple of those packs.


----------



## svk

Looks like real winter will be back in 8 more days. Although once you’ve reached early February you can more or less count the days until it starts to warm up for good.


----------



## svk

Oh and here’s our ice. We have about a foot of frozen slush on top of declining clear ice. If we have a warm March we are looking at record early ice out. 




For reference we usually have 15-24” of clear ice by now.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> We were at great wolf two yrs ago, shipped a saw out from the post office there lol.




Nice. I’ve never been to GW, but we’ve gone to Kalahari many times.


----------



## husqvarna257

Took the dog out for a longer walk down the road and I saw an old car in the woods. No idea what make or year, any one have a guess or is it to far gone.



Town came down the road and dropped some smaller stuff I can pick up with the tractor and clean up. Not a big pile but firewood is firewood.


----------



## farmer steve

husqvarna257 said:


> Took the dog out for a longer walk down the road and I saw an old car in the woods. No idea what make or year, any one have a guess or is it to far gone.View attachment 792488
> View attachment 792486
> 
> 
> Town came down the road and dropped some smaller stuff I can pick up with the tractor and clean up. Not a big pile but firewood is firewood.


Looks like a Ford from the late 40s or early 50's judging by the taillights. Gramps used to drive one with that style taillight.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need 24" chains, scrounged this up tonight .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-C...402997?hash=item1ce143d3b5:g:NNsAAOSwDCBeFeg7
> 
> 
> View attachment 792366





svk said:


> Screaming deal! You could literally pay for a breaker + spinner with the savings off a couple of those packs.


I really do need a breaker and spinner. My 24" bar is 81dl though I do see deals cause not many use 81dl anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My floors been one disaster. Actually it will be fine but my expectations have been dialed down a bit.

Bare wood.




First coat.




Can see it got a little blotchy and rougher than I'd like. See how it comes out soon just put a second coat on about half an hour ago. Just a small room so it doesn't really have to be perfect. Will hardly see the floor when the furniture is put back.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> I really do need a breaker and spinner.


Great 'next step' acquisition. Very empowering. Learn a lot about chains.

I have yet to make a loop from a bulk reel, but have repaired or resized hundreds.

Philbert


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> My floors been one disaster. Actually it will be fine but my expectations have been dialed down a bit.
> 
> Bare wood.
> 
> View attachment 792522
> 
> 
> First coat.
> 
> View attachment 792519
> 
> 
> Can see it got a little blotchy and rougher than I'd like. See how it comes out soon just put a second coat on about half an hour ago. Just a small room so it doesn't really have to be perfect. Will hardly see the floor when the furniture is put back.
> 
> View attachment 792521


Redoing older floors goes that way. But you are doing good work and it looks nice. Just keep coating it till it looks how you want. 

From my limited experience, contractors will tell you it will look great with 2 coats. After two coats mine looked just like that. So I asked the contractor how many coats on his own floor. He tells me “six”. He quoted me prep and two coats and agreed to do a third for NC. It looked pretty good.


----------



## muad

husqvarna257 said:


> Took the dog out for a longer walk down the road and I saw an old car in the woods. No idea what make or year, any one have a guess or is it to far gone.View attachment 792488
> View attachment 792486
> 
> 
> Town came down the road and dropped some smaller stuff I can pick up with the tractor and clean up. Not a big pile but firewood is firewood.


That’ll buff right out. 

I know a guy....


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> My floors been one disaster. Actually it will be fine but my expectations have been dialed down a bit.
> 
> Bare wood.
> 
> View attachment 792522
> 
> 
> First coat.
> 
> View attachment 792519
> 
> 
> Can see it got a little blotchy and rougher than I'd like. See how it comes out soon just put a second coat on about half an hour ago. Just a small room so it doesn't really have to be perfect. Will hardly see the floor when the furniture is put back.
> 
> View attachment 792521



Looks awesome! Nice work.


----------



## rarefish383

husqvarna257 said:


> Took the dog out for a longer walk down the road and I saw an old car in the woods. No idea what make or year, any one have a guess or is it to far gone.View attachment 792488
> View attachment 792486
> 
> 
> Town came down the road and dropped some smaller stuff I can pick up with the tractor and clean up. Not a big pile but firewood is firewood.


I'm with Steve, I think it's a 49-50 Ford. One of my grade school friends Dad had a 49 convertible. I forget how to tell the two apart.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Whoops lol.
> 
> I don't see them cheaper here anywhere for 84dl.


Yeah, that's a crazy good deal alright. They've nothing in .063. Makes me think about swapping everything currently all .063, to .058 to get all the good deals up there.

And, sadly, no good fish this morning. Just small fry that would barely pull drag.


----------



## 95custmz

husqvarna257 said:


> Took the dog out for a longer walk down the road and I saw an old car in the woods. No idea what make or year, any one have a guess or is it to far gone.View attachment 792488
> View attachment 792486
> 
> 
> Town came down the road and dropped some smaller stuff I can pick up with the tractor and clean up. Not a big pile but firewood is firewood.



1949-1951 Ford Deluxe.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, that's a crazy good deal alright. They've nothing in .063. Makes me think about swapping everything currently all .063, to .058 to get all the good deals up there.
> 
> And, sadly, no good fish this morning. Just small fry that would barely pull drag.


I've bought a good number of these sets and I don't typically run 063, I traded off a couple pairs of them for three 93 dl's for a 28" reduced weight Oregon I have, they were a little cheaper so it was still a great deal at $56 for three 93dl chains .
I still have some of these in the basement incase someone wants to buy a few chains or I have a need for them, for the most part I run 050, but I have a lot of 058 here so sometimes I'll run that if I don't have something ready to go in 050.

Bummer the fishing wasn't that great, but wasn't it better than working .

Here you go .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-24-H45X-84-Square-Corner-Cutter-063-Gauge-84-Link-Chainsaw-2-Pack/352476545411?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I've bought a good number of these sets and I don't typically run 063, I traded off a couple pairs of them for three 93 dl's for a 32 reduced weight Oregon I have, they were a little cheaper so it was still a great deal at $56 for three 93dl chains .
> I still have some of these in the basement incase someone wants to buy a few chains or I have a need for them, for the most part I run 050, but I have a lot of 058 here so sometimes I'll run that if I don't have something ready to go in 050.
> 
> Bummer the fishing wasn't that great, but wasn't it better than working .
> 
> Here you go .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-24-H45X-84-Square-Corner-Cutter-063-Gauge-84-Link-Chainsaw-2-Pack/352476545411?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 792620


Like so many on Ebay, they can't be arsed shipping downunder. Can't really blame them. I mean, the NZ backwater might as well be Nigeria and I'm a prince about to inherit a fortune, etc. I s'pose it doesn't matter to most in USA that NZ just ranked first equal (with Denmark)as the least corrupt country of about 180 in the latest transparency international report.

But still good to know, thanks. When I finish off the roll of Stihl RM I have here, I think I'll hit up a few of these USA ebayers and see if they'll ship to us out here in the sticks. it's gotten to the point that buying loops is cheaper than buying a roll.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Like so many on Ebay, they can't be arsed shipping downunder. Can't really blame them. I mean, the NZ backwater might as well be Nigeria and I'm a prince about to inherit a fortune, etc. I s'pose it doesn't matter to most in USA that NZ just ranked first equal (with Denmark)as the least corrupt country of about 180 in the latest transparency international report.
> 
> But still good to know, thanks. When I finish off the roll of Stihl RM I have here, I think I'll hit up a few of these USA ebayers and see if they'll ship to us out here in the sticks. it's gotten to the point that buying loops is cheaper than buying a roll.


It's not just the scams, shipping internationally can be time consuming(extra paperwork and postal employees as well as the shipper not being familiar with it) and the problems/time associated with it are not worth the troubles when the profits aren't there. I just shipped a saw no Northern Ireland a couple weeks ago, showed out for delivery, ends up coming to my house , there's $120 and change USD gone . It should be delivered tomorrow, sure hope so .
The great thing about this particular deal, as with most of them, is the guy is very understanding and said we'll get it done. I imagine doing this with someone who isn't as understanding would be a real bummer!
Pretty sure most in the states haven't looked at the latest transparency international report  .
Where do most your supplies come from, Australia?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hmmmmmm........


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Hmmmmmm........



Should be some real deals on them next month, those new yrs resolutions should be pretty much gone by then, back to.


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need 24" chains, scrounged this up tonight .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-C...402997?hash=item1ce143d3b5:g:NNsAAOSwDCBeFeg7
> 
> 
> View attachment 792366



Dang that is a good deal. With the amount I cut I’d be set for life [emoji12]how do these compare to EXL, LGX? I only know Oregon chain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

MechanicMatt said:


> Hmmmmmm........




What kinda treadmill is that long??? Is it for anacondas in captivity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> It's not just the scams, shipping internationally can be time consuming(extra paperwork and postal employees as well as the shipper not being familiar with it) and the problems/time associated with it are not worth the troubles when the profits aren't there. I just shipped a saw no Northern Ireland a couple weeks ago, showed out for delivery, ends up coming to my house , there's $120 and change USD gone . It should be delivered tomorrow, sure hope so .
> The great thing about this particular deal, as with most of them, is the guy is very understanding and said we'll get it done. I imagine doing this with someone who isn't as understanding would be a real bummer!
> Pretty sure most in the states haven't looked at the latest transparency international report  .
> Where do most your supplies come from, Australia?


 those that can be bothered selling to lil NZ often use the eBay global shipping program. It's easiest for them but often prohibitively expensive for us. Shipping chain doesn't often work out well BC of the weight based shipping costs.at least in rolls. Maybe there are set-price boxes loops could fit into? 
Chainsaw stuff is sourced from USA, aus and locally. Pretty much the same for most powertools. Unfortunately often it rolls through an Aussie distributor who clips the ticket then onto a NZ distributor and the NZ end consumer has to bend over and ask for more.


----------



## svk

Smacktooth said:


> Dang that is a good deal. With the amount I cut I’d be set for life [emoji12]how do these compare to EXL, LGX? I only know Oregon chain...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe H47 is very similar to Oregon LPX.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, we got tons of corruption here, just look at how rich all the folks who go into politics are!!!

But as for Transparency, Trump is about as transparent as it gets!!! If he even thinks about thinking about it, you know it!


----------



## MustangMike

Was going to move my hydro splitter to the back near the wood today, but it is just too wet. So I just grabbed the X-27 and focused on Oak and Hickory. I'll leave the Maple, Black Birch and Beech for the hydro when I get it back there.

My list for easiest to split straight grain wood includes Ash, Black Walnut, Oak and Hickory. Black Cherry is often not bad.

On the other end of the spectrum are Elm, Norway Maple, and Black Birch.


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> Dang that is a good deal. With the amount I cut I’d be set for life [emoji12]how do these compare to EXL, LGX? I only know Oregon chain...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not 100%, I've seen these ship as a standard full chisel chain with the smaller anti vibe ramps(72LPX), and I've seen them ship with no ramp at all(Oregon 72LGX). Exl is Oregons newest chain, great chain, I'm liking them, they are much harder so filing them is a bit more work, they are more durable though.
Either way both chains will cut very close to each other, if you are doing a lot of bore cutting you may prefer the LGX, it's not too hard to grind the smaller ramps off the LPX if you get it though.
I'll see what I have downstairs(I'd like both cutters to be very close in length for a good comparison), maybe I can do a video of both for you with bore cutting. I already have a good number of videos running both chains, just don't think I have any of both boring with both.


----------



## Jeffkrib

sixonetonoffun said:


> My floors been one disaster. Actually it will be fine but my expectations have been dialed down a bit.
> 
> Bare wood.
> 
> View attachment 792522
> 
> 
> First coat.
> 
> View attachment 792519
> 
> 
> Can see it got a little blotchy and rougher than I'd like. See how it comes out soon just put a second coat on about half an hour ago. Just a small room so it doesn't really have to be perfect. Will hardly see the floor when the furniture is put back.
> 
> View attachment 792521


If all else fails just tell yourself “it’s a floor.... it’s there to be walked on”.


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> Well, we got tons of corruption here, just look at how rich all the folks who go into politics are!!!
> 
> But as for Transparency, Trump is about as transparent as it gets!!! If he even thinks about thinking about it, you know it!


Submitted ATF Form 1 on like 12/21. Approved yesterday. If anybody wants/needs a suppressor, hurry while the gettins good. (assuming you live in a free state)

https://creativearmsllc.com/2019/01/31/atf-form-1-eform-guide-walkthrough/


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Biggest one yet. This sucker is 8’ diameter at the base and 10’ tall. Maple cherry and tiny bit of black locust.
> 
> now im working on some oak that has been bucked and laying in a pile for 1.5 years. Was dying/dead when cut down. Some of it is Dryer that I thought it would be. Still separating the splits based on how they look into 2 different piles. “2020 winter pile” and “2012 winter pile”
> 
> wife and son will be gone monday-friday this week. Time to finally work on a buddies saw and get the rest of the pile split.


Not quite as neat as yours. Finally finished up my scrounged oak pile from last winter.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, that looks like seasoned wood that is ready to burn, no point in stacking it neat just to burn it! 

Besides, it will likely dry better like that, more air between the pieces.

I don't stack wood to be neat, I just do it to save space.

The Oak and Hickory I'm splitting now are far wetter than your stuff. I'm just hoping it will be good for next year if I get it split before Tax Season.


----------



## TeeMan

Found a nice pecan tree down, mostly cut up to manageable size rounds yesterday. Loaded up a truckload of smaller rounds and this morning brought the trailer to get the bigger rounds. Easy scrounge, close to work.


----------



## svk

TeeMan said:


> Found a nice pecan tree down, mostly cut up to manageable size rounds yesterday. Loaded up a truckload of smaller rounds and this morning brought the trailer to get the bigger rounds. Easy scrounge, close to work.View attachment 792759
> View attachment 792761


I love winter. But being up here in thigh to chest deep snow, seeing your green grass is sure inviting.


----------



## svk

TeeMan said:


> Found a nice pecan tree


Do they say pee-can or pe-kahn where you live?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, we got tons of corruption here, just look at how rich all the folks who go into politics are!!!
> 
> But as for Transparency, Trump is about as transparent as it gets!!! If he even thinks about thinking about it, you know it!


Corruption is huge. Lots of under the table dealings. But you already know that being you worked in accounting!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, that looks like seasoned wood that is ready to burn, no point in stacking it neat just to burn it!
> 
> Besides, it will likely dry better like that, more air between the pieces.
> 
> I don't stack wood to be neat, I just do it to save space.
> 
> The Oak and Hickory I'm splitting now are far wetter than your stuff. I'm just hoping it will be good for next year if I get it split before Tax Season.


That was cut last year about this time. Stihl pretty wet. I think it dries faster in a pile like that because of air flow. I only stack my hickory and locust snob wood.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Do they say pee-can or pe-kahn where you live?


After every wind storm we have I say the [email protected] pee-kin tree dropped more branches in the yard.


----------



## muddstopper

KiwiBro said:


> 15 sold? Crazy.
> Even NZ is cheaper than that!
> 
> *edit* LOL - I only just realised it's 5-packs. NZ is slightly cheaper...if it was just one chain. HAHA, so I guess that means we are almost 5x dearer.


Had a buddy that used to do stump grinding. When he quit, he gave me all his old chains. About 30 total, 24in for huskey's. Most had only been sharpened a time or two. I have cut a few of them down to fit my 20in bars, took the pieces and made a couple of 32in chains, but probably still have enough to do the rest of my life. I keep them because I have a 24in bar on the old 272. Now that I think about it, I think I gave the 32in bar/chains to another buddy to go on a 385.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Submitted ATF Form 1 on like 12/21. Approved yesterday. If anybody wants/needs a suppressor, hurry while the gettins good. (assuming you live in a free state)
> 
> https://creativearmsllc.com/2019/01/31/atf-form-1-eform-guide-walkthrough/



Hell yeah! 

Form 1s are usually quick. Form 4s on the other hand...


----------



## SS396driver

This is why I dont really like scrounging close to the road. Hit one changed saws and moved a couple of inches away hit more


----------



## Philbert

Bummer.

Philbert


----------



## panolo

I think most Husky chain is just like Oregon. Besides X-cut. Really like that stuff. Seems to hold an edge every nicely!


----------



## TeeMan

farmer steve said:


> After every wind storm we have I say the [email protected] pee-kin tree dropped more branches in the yard.



I pronounce it more like pah-con.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> This is why I dont really like scrounging close to the road. Hit one changed saws and moved a couple of inches away hit moreView attachment 792797
> View attachment 792798
> View attachment 792799
> View attachment 792800


At least you got some hand forged blacksmith nails out of the deal. There is a huge pile of them behind my friend's cabin in the Adirondacks. I saved a few of them.

Seriously that sucks though.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I love winter. But being up here in thigh to chest deep snow, seeing your green grass is sure inviting.




Someone is going to get some road scrounge before long......


----------



## Haywire

Dang! I haven't even been able to ride some of my favorite trails this year due to lack of snow. Weird winter!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Do they say pee-can or pe-kahn where you live?


Here it depends if you're talking bout a tree or something you need on a long road trip .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Here it depends if you're talking bout a tree or something you need on a long road trip .


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 792825
> View attachment 792826
> Someone is going to get some road scrounge before long......View attachment 792827


We got a foot and a half of snow two weeks ago. The county Teamsters were on strike over failed contract negotiations....so only the supervisors were plowing the roads. The roads were plowed but the public landing parking lot near my house looked similar to that one and I am surprised those vehicles got out!!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> We got a foot and a half of snow two weeks ago. The county Teamsters were on strike over failed contract negotiations....so only the supervisors were plowing the roads. The roads were plowed but the public landing parking lot near my house looked similar to that one and I am surprised those vehicles got out!!


That’s no good. 
Wasn’t sure if I was going to make it in and out of there or not but thankfully they just started plowing before I got there and they made a trail for me.


----------



## MustangMike

Been lucky cutting lately (I should shut up), but I missed a large nail that was on the downside of a log in back of my house by about an inch, and noodling at my daughters I just missed a buckle and some wires that revealed themselves when we were splitting. Just dumb luck, did not see either one in advance.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Corruption is huge. Lots of under the table dealings. But you already know that being you worked in accounting!!



No Auditing, I retired from NYS as an Audit Manager and Certified Fraud Examiner. I found things that the Medicaid Auditors missed that resulted in changes to the Medicaid Law that will save NY taxpayers money for a long time!


----------



## MustangMike

FS, Oak does not seem to dry unless it has been both cut and split. However, if it was cut to length a long time ago, it seems to dry much faster after you split it.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, Oak does not seem to dry unless it has been both cut and split. However, if it was cut to length a long time ago, it seems to dry much faster after you split it.


I split and stacked a 1/2 cord of that wood as soon as I brought it home last year. Never covered till about a week ago. I checked it with the MM about a month ago and it was around 18%. The noodled rounds I just split were a bit lighter than some of the whole rounds I had. It will get all day full sun the next 9 months so I'm hoping it dries good.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> It will get all day full sun the next 9 months so I'm hoping it dries good.


That's what I need .
Really missing the sun . I could care less if it was zero out(merican), I start dragging bad when its like this for as long as it has been. Seems worse than normal this yr, not sure if its me getting old, or its actually worse this year .


----------



## SS396driver

Some of the ash had some nice figures. But wasnt worth milling . Lots of punky areas and inclusions


----------



## woodchip rookie

Off topic. Just informing.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...edb218-412c-11ea-aa6a-083d01b3ed18_story.html


----------



## carwashguy

woodchip rookie said:


> Off topic. Just informing.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...edb218-412c-11ea-aa6a-083d01b3ed18_story.html



I live in the communist state of Virginia. Any gun that holds over 10 rounds is an assault rifle. Any gun with threads on the end of the barrel is considered an assault rifle. 
I live in the extreme southwest portion of the state where we still hunt and raise a lot of our food. If and when they try to remove these guns it will be bad for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Little off topic, but this appears to be the AS chat thread. 

Is there a place to post up general Merica stuff for sale/trade? I see the saw post and mostly AS related items. But, what about Like, man stuff that goes bang or goes along with bang bang skeet skeet items? Sorry for the off topic, I’ll take my lashes if I must.


----------



## hamish

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 792825
> View attachment 792826
> Someone is going to get some road scrounge before long......View attachment 792827


So ya got bout 1 1/2 ft of snow in the bush!


----------



## MechanicMatt

PEE-Can pie 
Mmmmmm making me hungry boys!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> This is why I dont really like scrounging close to the road. Hit one changed saws and moved a couple of inches away hit moreView attachment 792797
> View attachment 792798
> View attachment 792799
> View attachment 792800



it was hard to hit the like button Mark, that’s one of my fears when cutting “yard trees”. At the old house I found a few bullets in trees, luckily when splitting not cutting


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> This is why I dont really like scrounging close to the road. Hit one changed saws and moved a couple of inches away hit moreView attachment 792797
> View attachment 792798
> View attachment 792799
> View attachment 792800


Ouch!!

I’ve been lucky so far, and I’ve cleared many a fence rows over the years. I have a few in my woods where you can see the old fence, with the tree grown around it. I’m hoping not to have to cut into those suckers any time soon.

I have enough white ash still to keep me busy for a while, if I can get it before the rot does.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> it was hard to hit the like button Mark, that’s one of my fears when cutting “yard trees”. At the old house I found a few bullets in trees, luckily when splitting not cutting



Been there . My cousin has a an old musket ball he took out of a tree many years ago


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Little off topic, but this appears to be the AS chat thread.
> 
> Is there a place to post up general Merica stuff for sale/trade? I see the saw post and mostly AS related items. But, what about Like, man stuff that goes bang or goes along with bang bang skeet skeet items? Sorry for the off topic, I’ll take my lashes if I must.


Not necessarily, but I may be interested in some of the skeet offerings .
Feel free to shoot me a pm if you'd like. Not sure if anyone else here would mind if you mentioned what models you're looking to let go of here, but I don't. We can get a bit off topic, in here at times, but at least what your talking about has scrounging wood involved lol.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Not necessarily, but I may be interested in some of the skeet offerings .
> Feel free to shoot me a pm if you'd like. Not sure if anyone else here would mind if you mentioned what models you're looking to let go of here, but I don't. We can get a bit off topic, in here at times, but at least what your talking about has scrounging wood involved lol.


Thanks brother. 

It’s all wood involved, and it’s to raise money to get tools to scrounge more wood! LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

@muad most the guys on here that loves saws, love cars and guns. Post away....


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> It’s all wood involved, and it’s to raise money to get tools to scrounge more wood! LOL


I have one or two saws , may be able to work something out.


----------



## U&A

Cherry, maple, black locust, oak! 4 most common for me. Man i LOVE splitting wood. A simple task that is rewarding more than a few times. 

dont mind the trike. The wood pile is a long way from the house


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Cherry, maple, black locust, oak! 4 most common for me. Man i LOVE splitting wood. A simple task that is rewarding more than a few times.
> 
> dont mind the trike. The wood pile is a long way from the house


Wood will heat you several times... tis why it’s my favorite hear source.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> @muad most the guys on here that loves saws, love cars and guns. Post away....



Just in time for the boogaloo...


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Got the rest of the Norway pine hauled in, noodled, split, and stacked. I ended up needing to haul the 8500 up the hill because the 16” bar on the 130 didn’t cut through the bottom of the last few pieces.
> 
> That stump piece was pretty heavy!
> View attachment 792289
> View attachment 792290
> 
> 
> A good way to haul a saw on a snowmobile. The early-mid 80’s sleds with big running boards were the best for this.
> View attachment 792291
> 
> 
> Only took me 21 minutes to go from rounds to finished splits. The 8500 is a noodling BEAST with a 20” bar.
> View attachment 792292
> View attachment 792293
> View attachment 792294
> View attachment 792295


I would use that as an excuse to make a scabbard!!


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Just in time for the boogaloo...


Had to look that one up.
I'm not very hip with the times


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's what I need .
> Really missing the sun . I could care less if it was zero out(merican), I start dragging bad when its like this for as long as it has been. Seems worse than normal this yr, not sure if its me getting old, or its actually worse this year .


Sounds like you guys have had quite a bit more rain and clouds than normal. 
I didn’t realize how much it affects me, we had a few days of sun last week, couldn’t believe how much better I felt, had lots more energy, and actually wanted to do something, lol. I agree with ya, don’t mind the cold as long as the sun shining.


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> Just in time for the boogaloo...



I got a buddy who is convinced that dance number is coming sooner rather than later. He's got a war room( custom made bunker) in his basement with more rounds than the National Guard and is in the process of turning his abandoned silo into a observation/ shooting deck.


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Cherry, maple, black locust, oak! 4 most common for me. Man i LOVE splitting wood. A simple task that is rewarding more than a few times.
> 
> dont mind the trike. The wood pile is a long way from the house


It really is enjoyable, and rewarding, and therapeutic .

Oh that’s funny! Great picture, did you have to chain it up to get to the wood pile? Lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

I hope that silo is reinforced, ever seen guys knock one down with a hammer? I imagine a 300win Mag hits like a hammer....


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> It really is enjoyable, and rewarding, and therapeutic .
> 
> Oh that’s funny! Great picture, did you have to chain it up to get to the wood pile? Lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That's what I need .
> Really missing the sun . I could care less if it was zero out(merican), I start dragging bad when its like this for as long as it has been. Seems worse than normal this yr, not sure if its me getting old, or its actually worse this year .



Everything has been soaking wet for like a month with no sun. It is worse this year. But to be fair......your an old fart[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like you guys have had quite a bit more rain and clouds than normal.
> I didn’t realize how much it affects me, we had a few days of sun last week, couldn’t believe how much better I felt, had lots more energy, and actually wanted to do something, lol. I agree with ya, don’t mind the cold as long as the sun shining.


Yeah it certainly feels that way.
I know that feeling, hopefully we will get some sun soon .
I could use the sun, but I wouldn't mind some colder weather too; we're starting to get some mud, you'd think it was spring .


U&A said:


> Everything has been soaking wet for like a month with no sun. It is worse this year. But to be fair......your an old fart[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


When you think you'll stop by again?


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Just in time for the boogaloo...


Just what I need for those jobs in the rough neighborhoods .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Yeah it certainly feels that way.
> I know that feeling, hopefully we will get some sun soon .
> I could use the sun, but I wouldn't mind some colder weather too; we're starting to get some mud, you'd think it was spring .
> 
> When you think you'll stop by again?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> Not necessarily, but I may be interested in some of the skeet offerings .
> Feel free to shoot me a pm if you'd like. Not sure if anyone else here would mind if you mentioned what models you're looking to let go of here, but I don't. We can get a bit off topic, in here at times, but at least what your talking about has scrounging wood involved lol.





muad said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> It’s all wood involved, and it’s to raise money to get tools to scrounge more wood! LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Just what we need, another gun control group trying to take away our freedom.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> it was hard to hit the like button Mark, that’s one of my fears when cutting “yard trees”. At the old house I found a few bullets in trees, luckily when splitting not cutting


I’ve cut a number of bullets, the chain goes right through lead and/or copper jackets.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I’ve cut a number of bullets, the chain goes right through lead and/or copper jackets.


Probably lubes them, like the cylinders in the old V-8's. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Off topic but some of these are incredible:


----------



## turnkey4099

MechanicMatt said:


> PEE-Can pie
> Mmmmmm making me hungry boys!!


Dag nab it!! I got two in the freezer, was going to do one this afternoon and forgot. Spent several years in TX and pecan pie was my favorite desert.


----------



## square1

carwashguy said:


> I live in the communist state of Virginia. Any gun that holds over 10 rounds is an assault rifle. Any gun with threads on the end of the barrel is considered an assault rifle.
> I live in the extreme southwest portion of the state where we still hunt and raise a lot of our food. If and when they try to remove these guns it will be bad for everyone.


I read this morning the Governor of WV is offering to annex any VA towns, cities, counties wishing to succeed from the state.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Just in time for the boogaloo...


Im working on getting a rig...which one is that?


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Im working on getting a rig...which one is that?



Esstac Daeodon Light/ASS


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> I read this morning the Governor of WV is offering to annex any VA towns, cities, counties wishing to succeed from the state.



VA is out of control. Lobby Day should have sent a message, but it fell on def ears. The illegal things the Gov did prior to that event (like ban guns on capitol grounds, which is against VA’s own laws on the books - not just unconstitutional), should make everyone scared. They’re pretty much saying they’ll do whatever they want...


----------



## muad

My little wood hauler setup. Have hauled a good amount of wood in this little homemade trailer. And pulled down a bunch of caught up trees with the tractor.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Off topic but some of these are incredible:



Been to rally Aus twice and rally NZ once, we’ll worth seeing in real life if you haven’t yet!


----------



## panolo

MechanicMatt said:


> I hope that silo is reinforced, ever seen guys knock one down with a hammer? I imagine a 300win Mag hits like a hammer....



Can't talk to the specifics on strength but I ran into about 20 times with the skid steer or the bucket when I helped him demo an old hog barn. That's after I saw him try to blow it up. I don't know if it was methane or why it became explosive but the people he bought the place from had about 5 years of trash in there and when he went to burn it it exploded to high hell. 

He's good at this type of stuff. Turned an old 60 stall milking barn into a beautiful man cave. 

I think it would be cool to shoot clays out of.


----------



## James Miller

Emptied my first rack of the year so was time to start stacking the mountain of splits along the driveway.
Tractor wasn't moving enough in one trip. So stepped it up a notch.
Lots of snob wood in that pile. Going to make great fire wood in a few years.


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 793066
> Emptied my first rack of the year so was time to start stacking the mountain of splits along the driveway.View attachment 793067
> Tractor wasn't moving enough in one trip. So stepped it up a notch.View attachment 793068
> Lots of snob wood in that pile. Going to make great fire wood in a few years.


Looks good!


----------



## TeeMan

svk said:


> I love winter. But being up here in thigh to chest deep snow, seeing your green grass is sure inviting.



I'm sure I will be wishing for your summer weather when we are in 100+ degree heat index, 90+% humidity, and mosquitos bugging the heck out of us when summer gets here, ha!


----------



## Philbert

*Holy F*** Word Batman!!!
*
I love this book - bought it 12 years ago. But this makes it look like I could trade it for a 70cc saw or a USG grinder! Especially, when a paperback version is due out in August for $34! I could live with paperback!



But, of course, when I check it again, there are many listed for $154, used in Good Condition. Not sure why the Amazon search engine is giving me such different results, and a near heart attack. Anyway, a great book for the enthusiast, and a reminder that there may be treasure sitting on your shelves.




Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> *Holy F*** Word Batman!!!
> *
> I love this book - bought it 12 years ago. But this makes it look like I could trade it for a 70cc saw or a USG grinder! Especially, when a paperback version is due out in August for $34! I could live with paperback!
> View attachment 793078
> 
> 
> But, of course, when I check it again, there are many listed for $154, used in Good Condition. Not sure why the Amazon search engine is giving me such different results, and a near heart attack. Anyway, a great book for the enthusiast, and a reminder that there may be treasure sitting on your shelves.
> View attachment 793081
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Some people make a business of out of putting up semi rare books for a highly inflated price online. Fools will often pay that much for them too.


----------



## MustangMike

On e bay, when a vendor is out of an item, they just inflate the price so no one will order it, then reduce the price when the item is back in supply.

I hear it is easier than "re-listing" the item.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> On e bay, when a vendor is out of an item, they just inflate the price so no one will order it, then reduce the price when the item is back in supply.
> 
> I hear it is easier than "re-listing" the item.


That happens too. I am curious if someone ended up paying $1500 for the last 99 cent fuel filter if they would give them a refund....LOL


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Some people make a business of out of putting up semi rare books for a highly inflated price online. Fools will often pay that much for them too.


I would sell mine to a fool, if they really wanted to pay that much. It's in really good shape, and I don't look at it that much.

Not sure why Amazon seems to refer me to 2, different listing for the same book. Not like the $779 and $149 offers are on the same listing.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I would sell mine to a fool, if they really wanted to pay that much. It's in really good shape, and I don't look at it that much.
> 
> Not sure why Amazon seems to refer me to 2, different listing for the same book. Not like the $779 and $149 offers are on the same listing.
> 
> Philbert


Different ISBN and or printing date?


----------



## MustangMike

You … Only Have … One … Gun???? AAAHHHHHH!!!!!

People ask me "How many Saws do you have?"

Other's ask "How many Guns do you have?"

The answer to both questions is the same … I'm not really sure!!!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> You … Only Have … One … Gun???? AAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> People ask me "How many Saws do you have?"
> 
> Other's ask "How many Guns do you have?"
> 
> The answer to both questions is the same … I'm not really sure!!!


None, I lost them all (guns and saws) in a tragic boating accident on lake Erie.....


----------



## panolo

Yep. I destroyed all my drum mags and the 2 bump stocks I bought.


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## muad

To the last two replies.


----------



## SS396driver

Yup I only have the one ...


----------



## SS396driver

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 793165


You should have 42 . Never let the government take your gun


----------



## Deleted member 149229




----------



## SS396driver

But on a serious note. My grandfather brought this shotgun over with him in 1916 from Italy. Its a Belgium 16 gauge bird gun . Uses light loads . Made in Belgium late 1800s


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Along this line of thinking I need to post 1 more.


----------



## Philbert

We gotta keep this out of the Politics and Religion forum. Socialists, Communists, Pagans, (and oh my G-d) Liberals, scrounge firewood too!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Yup


----------



## Deleted member 149229

SS396driver said:


> Yup View attachment 793204


I just saved that one. Thanks.


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> We gotta keep this out of the Politics and Religion forum. Socialists, Communists, Pagans, (and oh my G-d) Liberals, scrounge firewood too!
> 
> Philbert



K I'll be good


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> *Holy F*** Word Batman!!!
> *
> I love this book - bought it 12 years ago. But this makes it look like I could trade it for a 70cc saw or a USG grinder! Especially, when a paperback version is due out in August for $34! I could live with paperback!
> View attachment 793078
> 
> 
> But, of course, when I check it again, there are many listed for $154, used in Good Condition. Not sure why the Amazon search engine is giving me such different results, and a near heart attack. Anyway, a great book for the enthusiast, and a reminder that there may be treasure sitting on your shelves.
> View attachment 793081
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Reminds me of an M37 rebuild book I had by Dahl, it was about 20 years old, out of print, not many ever printed, mostly a collection of articles from various guys restoring M37s on the interweb...and to be serious, there aren't many M37s out there being restored, so how desirable is it anyway (and it really wasn't all that good either).

I paid something like $14.95 back then (new), I gave mine away with the M37 I sold last summer and the guy was about nuts over it, he couldn't imagine he would ever find a copy (let alone one that was like new), told me the last one he bid on sold for north of $200. I don't know about now, I haven't priced them recently, but I checked after he left and sure enough they were listed at various places for almost $200!

Book wasn't that desirable (ever), limited audience, and it's not even that good...I couldn't figure it out!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 793193
> View attachment 793195
> View attachment 793198
> But on a serious note. My grandfather brought this shotgun over with him in 1916 from Italy. Its a Belgium 16 gauge bird gun . Uses light loads . Made in Belgium late 1800s


My father has a Belgium Browning 12ga autoloader...same patina (I don't think they were ever "blued") sweet shooter. I watched him drop three passing ducks with three shots.

I think my great uncle told me it was one of the last out of Belgium before the war? He bought several when he bought it, kept this one for himself.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

My favorite shotgun is a Belgium made Browning A5. Made in 1948 and bought new by my Gramps. God rest his soul. 

It’s at my local dealer getting some wood repaired from getting soaked while deer hunting one year where the handguard swelled, and the blueing touched up. I added a hastings rifled slug barrel to it about 10 years ago, and she turned into a deer slayer. Irons only, and she hits whatever you point at. 

I retired her three seasons ago after building a 450BM AR.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Sounds like you guys have had quite a bit more rain and clouds than normal.
> I didn’t realize how much it affects me, we had a few days of sun last week, couldn’t believe how much better I felt, had lots more energy, and actually wanted to do something, lol. I agree with ya, don’t mind the cold as long as the sun shining.



Plenty of sunshine down here. We're looking at 111°F tomorrow - good scrounge seasoning weather.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> You … Only Have … One … Gun???? AAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> People ask me "How many Saws do you have?"
> 
> Other's ask "How many Guns do you have?"
> 
> The answer to both questions is the same … I'm not really sure!!!



But the _*correct *_answer is "Not enough".


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Plenty of sunshine down here. We're looking at 111°F tomorrow - good scrounge seasoning weather.


I like sunshine, but you can keep the 111*


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> Plenty of sunshine down here. We're looking at 111°F tomorrow - good scrounge seasoning weather.


It gets 111*F around here I get like @Logger nate does with no sunshine, my wife hides the guns and makes me wear pull on boots and shoes. 40 years working Mills where the temp could climb to 120*F ruined me for heat.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have room for another gun cabinet in the house, or anther saw in the garage!

I still need to finish some of my projects and move some saws along. I really don't need 7 - 066/660s!!! But persistence has paid off, in that I have a Asian 660 clone that runs super strong!

It makes noodling large hardwood rounds so uneventful!

I also like to have multiple saws when milling, so I don't have to change or sharpen chains in the middle of the process, and to allow the saws to cool down. Milling is tough on them.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I don't have room for another gun cabinet in the house, or anther saw in the garage!
> 
> I still need to finish some of my projects and move some saws along. I really don't need 7 - 066/660s!!! But persistence has paid off, in that I have a Asian 660 clone that runs super strong!
> 
> It makes noodling large hardwood rounds so uneventful!
> 
> I also like to have multiple saws when milling, so I don't have to change or sharpen chains in the middle of the process, and to allow the saws to cool down. Milling is tough on them.


I finally (again) have a saw with enough nuts to be good for milling (the 8500) and I am hesitant to do so because I am told replacement P+C are very hard to locate. Not that I am planning on wrecking it but in the event that something happened I would fell bad damaging that saw especially if parts are NLA.

I may borrow my buddy's Granberg and do enough to make a wood shed. That will be shorter runs in smaller wood to just make poles and slab sides.


----------



## SS396driver

My grandfather carried the gun on the boat from Italy try doing that now.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> It gets 111*F around here I get like @Logger nate does with no sunshine, my wife hides the guns and makes me wear pull on boots and shoes. 40 years working Mills where the temp could climb to 120*F ruined me for heat.


Dang! Yeah that’d do it.
This helps
was about 90 out that day.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> My grandfather carried the gun on the boat from Italy try doing that now.


Lots of cool stuff came home from Asia and Europe with the GI's!!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I finally (again) have a saw with enough nuts to be good for milling (the 8500) and I am hesitant to do so because I am told replacement P+C are very hard to locate. Not that I am planning on wrecking it but in the event that something happened I would fell bad damaging that saw especially if parts are NLA.
> 
> I may borrow my buddy's Granberg and do enough to make a wood shed. That will be shorter runs in smaller wood to just make poles and slab sides.


Not sure about the 8500 but I think I was told seals were hard to come by on the 5200. The guys in the poulan stickie know their poop.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Not sure about the 8500 but I think I was told seals were hard to come by on the 5200. The guys in the poulan stickie know their poop.


That too! 

To my understanding the 5200, 5400, 8500 are mostly the same saw? But the 8500 was built under the reorganized Weedeater Poulan company versus the previous rendition of the company known as Beard Poulan. And the 8500 weighs a bit more. I think they had 4 different reorgs over the years so there were 5 different Poulan companies. Hard to keep track of it all.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Lots of cool stuff came home from Asia and Europe with the GI's!!


He came over in 1915 . Was 16 years old at the time. 
My uncle went from Europe to Japan. Came home with lots of stuff . Some guns and a crapload of swords.


----------



## panolo

Cowboy254 said:


> Plenty of sunshine down here. We're looking at 111°F tomorrow - good scrounge seasoning weather.



I do my best work over 95F. Good cutting and splitting weather!


----------



## SS396driver

Dahmer said:


> It gets 111*F around here I get like @Logger nate does with no sunshine, my wife hides the guns and makes me wear pull on boots and shoes. 40 years working Mills where the temp could climb to 120*F ruined me for heat.



Weather here is screwed up . Wonder what it's going to do to my Sugar maples. Should be below freezing during the day this time of the year.


----------



## svk

I am definitely done when it is over 80 degrees unless someone really needs wood and is paying what I tell them.

I was splitting around the 4th of July last year and got heat stroke. Not fun. Although now that I drink water and Pedialyte I feel a lot better in warmer weather.


----------



## panolo

SS396driver said:


> Weather here is screwed up . Wonder what it's going to do to my Sugar maples. Should be below freezing during the day this time of the year. View attachment 793344



I'd cut them and start buying Aunt Jemima! My favorite wood.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I am definitely done when it is over 80 degrees unless someone really needs wood and is paying what I tell them.
> 
> I was splitting around the 4th of July last year and got heat stroke. Not fun. Although now that I drink water and Pedialyte I feel a lot better in warmer weather.


I have always just drank water and when it got 80 or above about time I almost had trailer full I’d start feeling terrible and no energy. After you guys talking about Gatorade and your super man elixir I tried some Gatorade with water and felt WAY better. Still had energy and didn’t feel like I was going to die. Might have to try something else though, Gatorade seems to give me a headache sometimes.


----------



## panolo

I like sqwincher better than gatorade. But 50-50 pedialyte and water is probably better. Honestly I drink more beer than anything when it's that hot.


----------



## steved

Logger nate said:


> I have always just drank water and when it got 80 or above about time I almost had trailer full I’d start feeling terrible and no energy. After you guys talking about Gatorade and your super man elixir I tried some Gatorade with water and felt WAY better. Still had energy and didn’t feel like I was going to die. Might have to try something else though, Gatorade seems to give me a headache sometimes.


I did some drilling in Paducah, Kentucky one very hot summer. The young lady running the project had a Gatorade in her hand at all times during the day, I can't imagine how much she had that summer...she started out that project at about 125 pounds, she left at nearly 175 three months later! 

Gatorade will make you fat if you don't watch it...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Milling softwood is not as hard on the saws, but with the 066/660s, luckily there are plenty of parts out there (OEM and AM) and they are very durable saws (but heavy).

I have a running 066 w/OEM jug, and an OEM 066 and 660 jugs available, they work great with Meteor pistons.

I'm also impressed with how some of my Cross P+C's run. The one in the HL Supply Video is still running, and has done a good amount of milling, but I plan to port it this year to try to get a little more out of her. Performance is addictive!


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> I do my best work over 95F. Good cutting and splitting weather!


All my stuff is done by like April. I learned from working in the heat.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Logger nate said:


> I have always just drank water and when it got 80 or above about time I almost had trailer full I’d start feeling terrible and no energy. After you guys talking about Gatorade and your super man elixir I tried some Gatorade with water and felt WAY better. Still had energy and didn’t feel like I was going to die. Might have to try something else though, Gatorade seems to give me a headache sometimes.


I swear by PowerAde. I don’t like Gatorade, too sweet. If sweating a ton you need something along these lines, you need to ingest electrolytes. A dehydrated person drinks just a bunch of water and it can cause the brain to swell.


----------



## SS396driver

panolo said:


> I'd cut them and start buying Aunt Jemima! My favorite wood.


Not happening . I make about 4 gallons of syrup every year.


----------



## Smacktooth

steved said:


> I did some drilling in Paducah, Kentucky one very hot summer. The young lady running the project had a Gatorade in her hand at all times during the day, I can't imagine how much she had that summer...she started out that project at about 125 pounds, she left at nearly 175 three months later!
> 
> Gatorade will make you fat if you don't watch it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When I contracted Lyme's 2 years ago, in addition to the antibiotics, the doctor perscribed me to drink 80 fl oz per day of a homemade gatorade solution that was basically oranges, lemon, salt, and honey. It felt like kinda an insane amount, but i did it, and over the summer noticed less headaches and fatigue than I usually do working in the heat. So even after I got over the Lymes I kept making it when I had to be out in the heat. I bet I would've gained some weight drink gatorade that whole time. Still hate summer here with a passion though lol!


----------



## SS396driver

Yesterdays haul


----------



## SS396driver

You know you have alot of wood when it can be seen from space


----------



## Smacktooth

Got some more work done at the school. I work for a couple hours after dropping my son off. 

Making some “shingles”






Fiskaring at its finest 





An emaciated Sasquatch came to help





Left my old schwiggle handle ax there for the homeowner to do some splitting with. Tried it against the fiskars for one round. Really notice how much more rigid the fiskars handle is.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I don't have room for another gun cabinet in the house, or anther saw in the garage!
> 
> I still need to finish some of my projects and move some saws along. I really don't need 7 - 066/660s!!! But persistence has paid off, in that I have a Asian 660 clone that runs super strong!
> 
> It makes noodling large hardwood rounds so uneventful!
> 
> I also like to have multiple saws when milling, so I don't have to change or sharpen chains in the middle of the process, and to allow the saws to cool down. Milling is tough on them.



"I don't have room for another gun cabinet in the house, or anther saw in the garage!" 

That is _*blasphemy!!!!*_ There is always room for one more of either even if the wife has to move out!


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> I swear by PowerAde.


_BLECCCCCH_! ( to quote 'MAD' magazine). I can't stand the taste of any artificial 'sweetener'. 

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## steved

Smacktooth said:


> Got some more work done at the school. I work for a couple hours after dropping my son off.
> 
> Making some “shingles”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskaring at its finest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An emaciated Sasquatch came to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left my old schwiggle handle ax there for the homeowner to do some splitting with. Tried it against the fiskars for one round. Really notice how much more rigid the fiskars handle is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those hybrid plastic/wood core handle single bit axes...I hate how limber/flexible the handle is on it. I have a fiberglass handle single bit and it is so much better for splitting because the handle is rigid.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I am definitely done when it is over 80 degrees unless someone really needs wood and is paying what I tell them.
> 
> I was splitting around the 4th of July last year and got heat stroke. Not fun. Although now that I drink water and Pedialyte I feel a lot better in warmer weather.





panolo said:


> I like sqwincher better than gatorade. But 50-50 pedialyte and water is probably better. Honestly I drink more beer than anything when it's that hot.



I’m with Panolo! Nothing hydrates like Gods water, Coors Light!!


----------



## SS396driver

For hydration I use Nuun tablets . One tab per 16 oz of water. Just drop it in and it dissolves with a little carbonation. Get the for free when we do bicycle rides for charities. Must have a case by now. 

Now for dehydration without work its vodka.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have beer till the work day is done. For Hydration I like to mix either Gatoraid or juices with 1/2 water.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, it was a project to get it back there, but splitting by hand is going too slow. So I moved the Hydro back to my wood pile with the ATV. I had to back it through the fence gate, and having the plow on it did not make it any easier, but I got it done.

The lots around here are 100 X 150, but I bought the one in back of me (which is not buildable) at a Tax Sale for $330!!! My property used to end where that small Maple tree is (the ball is near it). Now I own back tot he next block. The garden, and my wood piles and logs are back there.

Did about an hour of splitting today. The photos are from my back deck, the second pic is 5X telephoto. (This new phone camera goes up to 8X, but that was too much!)

All this just to keep Cowboy happy!!!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I don't have beer till the work day is done. For Hydration I like to mix either Gatoraid or juices with 1/2 water.



I can't do the sugar . Not that I'm diabetic or anything but sugary drinks make me feel sluggish. And no alcohol with machinery.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Get the for free when we do bicycle rides for charities



How much bike riding do you do? I used to do a lot more, but I still like to ride now and then. My Road Bike is a Trek Madone 8 and my Mtn Bike is a Trex EX-8.


----------



## SS396driver

Saturday I am felling at least 9 ash trees before this warmup. The owner of the property asked us not to go in when its muddy. So I'll drop and take what I can and then split until it gets cold. But I can get wood near MachanicMatts next week since the truck and trailer will be on the road.


----------



## MustangMike

When I was biking more "heavy duty" I used to use the Hammermill products (Heed and/or Perpetuim) in water.

They seemed to work well.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> How much bike riding do you do? I used to do a lot more, but I still like to ride now and then. My Road Bike is a Trek Madone 8 and my Mtn Bike is a Trex EX-8.


Not as much as I used too or would like to. Life gets in the way . I have a Specialized hybrid . Not really a mountain bike or street bike maybe a trail bike ?

But my baby is a Cannondale Synapse carbon fiber road bike it weighs 20 lbs. My wifes Specialized Ruby elite is the other one and yes they are both on the wall in my livingroom


----------



## SS396driver

Ya 30 to 40 miles was an average ride. Now I can do maybe 10 . But if I do more often I could be back up there. My main ride was 44-55 over the mountain to new paltz. Like 3 miles uphill each way going up the mountain . But the coasting was great going down the other side about 25 miles each way.


----------



## Logger nate

Dahmer said:


> I swear by PowerAde. I don’t like Gatorade, too sweet. If sweating a ton you need something along these lines, you need to ingest electrolytes. A dehydrated person drinks just a bunch of water and it can cause the brain to swell.


No wonder I didn’t feel good! Lol
Haven’t tried power aid, don’t care for the sweetness of Gatorade either but have always heard high fructose corn syrup (in power aid) is worse for you than sugar and like a fertilizer to cancer. Don’t know how true it is but I try to avoid it.


----------



## Smacktooth

steved said:


> I have one of those hybrid plastic/wood core handle single bit axes...I hate how limber/flexible the handle is on it. I have a fiberglass handle single bit and it is so much better for splitting because the handle is rigid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yeah that red plastic handle used to seem fine when I didn’t know any different. Now it feels like a wet noodle[emoji3061]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

Logger nate said:


> No wonder I didn’t feel good! Lol
> Haven’t tried power aid, don’t care for the sweetness of Gatorade either but have always heard high fructose corn syrup (in power aid) is worse for you than sugar and like a fertilizer to cancer. Don’t know how true it is but I try to avoid it.



Nate that’s why you gotta make your own. So much healthier than all the junk they put in them “sports drinks”, and you can make it as sweet or not as you like. Lotta times when lazy I just do apple juice,lemon, and a bit of salt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Smacktooth said:


> Nate that’s why you gotta make your own. So much healthier than all the junk they put in them “sports drinks”, and you can make it as sweet or not as you like. Lotta times when lazy I just do apple juice,lemon, and a bit of salt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds way better! Thank you.


----------



## James Miller

Standing dead locust holding up the end of my firewood rack. Not sure what I'm gona do with it. Will have to wait till sometime next winter as that's next years wood on the rack.
Bark just falls off.


----------



## SS396driver

View attachment 793516


James Miller said:


> View attachment 793513
> Standing dead locust holding up the end of my firewood rack. Not sure what I'm gona do with it. Will have to wait till sometime next winter as that's next years wood on the rack.View attachment 793515
> Bark just falls off.



If left there it will outlast you or me. I pull locust that has split itself drying on the ground and it's still hard as a rock like this


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 793516
> 
> 
> If left there it will outlast you or me. I pull locust that has split itself drying on the ground and it's still hard as a rock like this
> 
> View attachment 793517


Yah stuff will last half of eternity. I cut one this summer that was dead standing and got blown over was around 12% in the middle of the trunk. When I shut the saw off I could hear it cracking and watch the natural cracks get bigger.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> Yah stuff will last half of eternity. I cut one this summer that was dead standing and got blown over was around 12% in the middle of the trunk. When I shut the saw off I could hear it cracking and watch the natural cracks get bigger.


I have had splits start sprouting branches and leaves a year after cutting . Granted it was a live tree when cut down . Very hard to kill


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> _BLECCCCCH_! ( to quote 'MAD' magazine). I can't stand the taste of any artificial 'sweetener'.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert


No artificial sweeteners in standard PowerAde.


----------



## SS396driver

Dahmer said:


> No artificial sweeteners in standard PowerAde.




Um but 76 grams of sugar per 32 oz That's 15 teaspoons of sugar


----------



## SS396driver

And is full of sodium. Salt so if you have high BP the sugar and salt really puts a strain on you system. People really,, these sport drinks were made for hard core athletes not the weekend worrior.


----------



## Philbert

Smacktooth said:


> . . . the doctor perscribed me to drink 80 fl oz per day of a homemade gatorade solution that was basically oranges, lemon, salt, and honey.



Share the doctor's recipe?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## muad

Can’t decide on a bar/chain combo for the 461. Have a 20” ES in it for now, but I’m debating on a 25” ES or 28” ES Light. Have a huge red oak that’s down, haven’t measured it yet, but I’m thinking I’d need at least a 25” to make the cuts coming from both sides...

Might post some pics to get y’alls opinions on this tree. It’s been down for at least three years. It’s down on a steep hill. Hoping it’s not too far gone to be good fire wood.


----------



## JustJeff

My 460 wears either a 20"e or a 25"es. I haven't found anything to cut where I needed longer...yet..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

Philbert said:


> Share the doctor's recipe?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert



I'm not sure if this is the exact one she sent me, but it's pretty close, and a good starting point to get ratio's right so it's not gross:

1/2 cup fresh orange juice
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 cups water 

2 tbsp honey
1/8 tsp Himalayan pink salt
I went through tons of oranges making 80 oz a day! really though you can just do pretty much any fruit juice, lemon, water, and a bit of salt. I do apple a lot cause it's easy and doesn't need sweetener. and if you wanna go even simpler, just adding a bit of lemon juice to water helps absorption quite a bit.


----------



## Smacktooth

muad said:


> Can’t decide on a bar/chain combo for the 461. Have a 20” ES in it for now, but I’m debating on a 25” ES or 28” ES Light. Have a huge red oak that’s down, haven’t measured it yet, but I’m thinking I’d need at least a 25” to make the cuts coming from both sides...
> 
> Might post some pics to get y’alls opinions on this tree. It’s been down for at least three years. It’s down on a steep hill. Hoping it’s not too far gone to be good fire wood.



I got a 24" Oregon Versacut bar for the 7900 (bout same weight as 461 I think) I just got from Nate, which probably similar weight to stihl es light (I weighed it: 2 lbs 7.6 oz), has an Alumium core, non replaceable tip (which puts less weight on the end). balances really well, feels pretty nimble, I like it on this saw.


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> I am definitely done when it is over 80 degrees unless someone really needs wood and is paying what I tell them.
> 
> I was splitting around the 4th of July last year and got heat stroke. Not fun. Although now that I drink water and Pedialyte I feel a lot better in warmer weather.


You need to come help me irrigate when it is 100-110 in the summer start at 530am finish around 6pm I usually go into irrigating around 220 and finish the summer around 185-190lbs. I drink 2.5 gallons of water a day and couple gatorades then some beer in the evening to make the ole back not hurt so bad


----------



## svk

A person needs salts to rehydrate. They don’t need extra sugar (sports drinks). As I’ve mentioned before, pedialyte works wonders for me. Or if I start feeling a headache coming on and I don’t have pedialyte I’ll make some saltwater and drink that. It’s not as good as pedialyte but it will help get rid of my headache.


----------



## panolo

Keystone light seems to be full of electrolytes as I don't get dehydrated or have heat issues.


----------



## MustangMike

On Sundays, we used to bike from Brewster to the LI Sound (CT side), go swimming, and come back. Round trip was about 75 mi. 

The high end beaches charge cars, and there is a wait to get in, but bikes are free and no wait! They also have free outdoor showers (after swimming in the sound) and refreshment stands for lunch and to refill your water bottles. It made for a nice Sunday event, and we would go in groups of 6-8 riders.

I did a 100 mi ride one day, but did not enjoy going that far.

New Paltz has some very long, tough, hills! I used to do Quaker Ridge which was a 3 mi climb and like a roller coaster coming back down through the turns. With other competitive bikers often just inches away, it was a rush!

Last year I just did a more moderate 22 mi trip several times, just to try to maintain some of my skills.

Our road bikes hang from the ceiling of the garage, the two blue ones in the back are Modone 5s.


----------



## Cowboy254

panolo said:


> I like sqwincher better than gatorade. But 50-50 pedialyte and water is probably better. *Honestly I drink more beer than anything when it's that hot*.



I have read every single post in this thread and you're the first bloke in this place to talk any proper sense!  

(apologies to those who have talked about chainsaws, scrounge, guns, maple syrup and stuff. But cold beer in the right circumstances is much more important.)


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I have read every single post in this thread and you're the first bloke in this place to talk any proper sense!
> 
> (apologies to those who have talked about chainsaws, scrounge, guns, maple syrup and stuff. But cold beer in the right circumstances is much more important.)



I came home on leave from the AF one summer. 90s and dad was re-roofing a garage. Ah, thinks I, after flying a desk for several years some physical work will be good. Got up a real good sweat on that roof, finished the job, grabbed a cold beer out of he ice bucket and chugged half of it...flat on my back almost instantly. I used to 'beer' any time I was working except when running a saw. Cut way back about 10 years ago.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Well, it was a project to get it back there, but splitting by hand is going too slow. So I moved the Hydro back to my wood pile with the ATV. I had to back it through the fence gate, and having the plow on it did not make it any easier, but I got it done.
> 
> The lots around here are 100 X 150, but I bought the one in back of me (which is not buildable) at a Tax Sale for $330!!! My property used to end where that small Maple tree is (the ball is near it). Now I own back tot he next block. The garden, and my wood piles and logs are back there.
> 
> Did about an hour of splitting today. The photos are from my back deck, the second pic is 5X telephoto. (This new phone camera goes up to 8X, but that was too much!)
> 
> All this just to keep Cowboy happy!!!



I appreciate it! It is way too hot to scrounge...115°F tomorrow, so I have to scrounge vicariously!


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I have read every single post in this thread and you're the first bloke in this place to talk any proper sense!
> 
> (apologies to those who have talked about chainsaws, scrounge, guns, maple syrup and stuff. But cold beer in the right circumstances is much more important.)


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> I have read every single post in this thread and you're the first bloke in this place to talk any proper sense!
> 
> (apologies to those who have talked about chainsaws, scrounge, guns, maple syrup and stuff. But cold beer in the right circumstances is much more important.)


My cousin’s FB post
lol


----------



## Logger nate

Well I told my wife I think I have an addiction....

Seems all I can think about is going out cutting wood. One of my favorite places to go is about 25 miles away, 18 miles paved, rest one lane gravel road at about 6500’. Very pretty area, not much traffic. Usually see a nice sun rise on the way out
Get done loading the trailer around mid day
Pretty warm by then but not too hot in the shade. Nice cold snow melt stream near by to wash off some sweat and saw dust and cool down. 
Then find a shady spot to take a nap
Normally a nice breeze blowing, no cell service, no cars or people at least for an hour, incredibly peaceful and relaxing. Start heading back after that, feel the diesel pulling the weight well up over the pass and have a great sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. Can’t wait till spring!
Yeah I got it bad.. lol.


----------



## U&A

How is you wood usage this winter looking compared to the previous few years?

Winter started a bit early this year in Michigan and the temps dropped quick. But shortly after that it became a mild winter. 

Id say iv used a bit less than normal. We usually use closer to 7 cord. This year i bet 6 cord will do it. Or real close to that. We will see how February treats us. That is when the real cold hits. 





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## square1

I remember looking way ahead for a day the temps would go above freezing just about all winter long. This winter days when the high isn't above freezing are a rarity.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Well I told my wife I think I have an addiction....
> 
> Seems all I can think about is going out cutting wood. One of my favorite places to go is about 25 miles away, 18 miles paved, rest one lane gravel road at about 6500’. Very pretty area, not much traffic. Usually see a nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 793620
> Get done loading the trailer around mid dayView attachment 793621
> Pretty warm by then but not too hot in the shade. Nice cold snow melt stream near by to wash off some sweat and saw dust and cool down. View attachment 793628
> Then find a shady spot to take a napView attachment 793622
> Normally a nice breeze blowing, no cell service, no cars or people at least for an hour, incredibly peaceful and relaxing. Start heading back after that, feel the diesel pulling the weight well up over the pass and have a great sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. Can’t wait till spring!
> Yeah I got it bad.. lol.


Nate looks quite remote, do you usually head out by yourself? I do sometimes head out into the state forest by myself but even with good PPE I’m very reluctant in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Ductape

Logger nate said:


> Well I told my wife I think I have an addiction....
> 
> Seems all I can think about is going out cutting wood. One of my favorite places to go is about 25 miles away, 18 miles paved, rest one lane gravel road at about 6500’. Very pretty area, not much traffic. Usually see a nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 793620
> Get done loading the trailer around mid dayView attachment 793621
> Pretty warm by then but not too hot in the shade. Nice cold snow melt stream near by to wash off some sweat and saw dust and cool down. View attachment 793628
> Then find a shady spot to take a napView attachment 793622
> Normally a nice breeze blowing, no cell service, no cars or people at least for an hour, incredibly peaceful and relaxing. Start heading back after that, feel the diesel pulling the weight well up over the pass and have a great sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. Can’t wait till spring!
> Yeah I got it bad.. lol.



Not sure why, but it is extra satisfying to see that ole hoss trailer full of firewood.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well I told my wife I think I have an addiction....
> 
> Seems all I can think about is going out cutting wood. One of my favorite places to go is about 25 miles away, 18 miles paved, rest one lane gravel road at about 6500’. Very pretty area, not much traffic. Usually see a nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 793620
> Get done loading the trailer around mid dayView attachment 793621
> Pretty warm by then but not too hot in the shade. Nice cold snow melt stream near by to wash off some sweat and saw dust and cool down. View attachment 793628
> Then find a shady spot to take a napView attachment 793622
> Normally a nice breeze blowing, no cell service, no cars or people at least for an hour, incredibly peaceful and relaxing. Start heading back after that, feel the diesel pulling the weight well up over the pass and have a great sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. Can’t wait till spring!
> Yeah I got it bad.. lol.


Great pictures as always. And I totally agree. 

Wife asked me if I’m going to make firewood every weekend. I told her that as long as I have wood to cut, yes. Scrounging blowdown and standing dead from around the house means all the wood that I’m not burning from the pile is already ready for next year.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Off topic but some of these are incredible:



Heck yeah!
Good number of scrounged wood in there too .
7:02-7:08 .


Jeffkrib said:


> Been to rally Aus twice and rally NZ once, we’ll worth seeing in real life if you haven’t yet!


I've always thought most the spectators were just as crazy as the drivers .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> On e bay, when a vendor is out of an item, they just inflate the price so no one will order it, then reduce the price when the item is back in supply.
> 
> I hear it is easier than "re-listing" the item.


I was wondering if that's what happened with the guys who where buying those double bevel files on opeforum, some of those prices were crazy for one file.
The site that was selling them for like $8 is now selling them for like $27.
Now here's the kicker, the exact same company is selling them on amazon for 10 each and you can get them for $73.33(plus tax) for 10 on Ebay .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bahco-4-15...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Not as much as I used too or would like to. Life gets in the way . I have a Specialized hybrid . Not really a mountain bike or street bike maybe a trail bike ?
> 
> But my baby is a Cannondale Synapse carbon fiber road bike it weighs 20 lbs. My wifes Specialized Ruby elite is the other one and yes they are both on the wall in my livingroom View attachment 793496


That would be cool if your wife got into saws, I can see the whole living room filled with shelves of saws .


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> Nate looks quite remote, do you usually head out by yourself? I do sometimes head out into the state forest by myself but even with good PPE I’m very reluctant in case something goes wrong.


I wouldn't be surprised if most people in this thread dont cut solo more often then they cut with someone around. The last time I ran a saw with someone else around was @farmer steve GTG last year.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most people in this thread dont cut solo more often then they cut with someone around. The last time I ran a saw with someone else around was @farmer steve GTG last year.


Yep, a lot of my tree work is by myself, then I bring others around when the trees are on the ground to help with cleanup.
Yesterday I had my son and neighbor there with me. I dropped a cherry and a locust for him. I may get the locust wood, we'll see. He has a few more in the field he wants down too, I was ready, but he wasn't lol.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That would be cool if your wife got into saws, I can see the whole living room filled with shelves of saws .


She likes saws . I usually dont keep the saws in the house, sometimes in the basement if I work on them in the winter.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> How is you wood usage this winter looking compared to the previous few years?
> 
> Winter started a bit early this year in Michigan and the temps dropped quick. But shortly after that it became a mild winter.
> 
> Id say iv used a bit less than normal. We usually use closer to 7 cord. This year i bet 6 cord will do it. Or real close to that. We will see how February treats us. That is when the real cold hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Have used a lot less so far maybe closing in on 3 cords . But it's going to be in the 50's here next week.


----------



## woodchip rookie

While I'm thinkin about it since cutting by yourself was brought up, do you guys carry IFAK's? (Individual First Aid Kit)? I have been piecing an IFAK together for, ya know, boog, but an IFAK would be great as an EDC thing (Every Day Carry). Let me know if you guys need links to product pages or youtube vids on building IFAK's


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> Yep, a lot of my tree work is by myself, then I bring others around when the trees are on the ground to help with cleanup.
> Yesterday I had my son and neighbor there with me. I dropped a cherry and a locust for him. I may get the locust wood, we'll see. He has a few more in the field he wants down too, I was ready, but he wasn't lol.




Haha that kubota assist was awesome [emoji122] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> While I'm thinkin about it since cutting by yourself was brought up, do you guys carry IFAK's? (Individual First Aid Kit)? I have been piecing an IFAK together for, ya know, boog, but an IFAK would be great as an EDC thing (Every Day Carry). Let me know if you guys need links to product pages or youtube vids on building IFAK's


I have first aid kits in almost every vehicle. And a fire extinguisher in each too. The old cars mostly because some shows wont let you in without the extinguisher.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most people in this thread dont cut solo more often then they cut with someone around. The last time I ran a saw with someone else around was @farmer steve GTG last year.


I’m always solo. Unless I make a kid come help load or if we have a road work day.


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> How is you wood usage this winter looking compared to the previous few years?
> 
> Winter started a bit early this year in Michigan and the temps dropped quick. But shortly after that it became a mild winter.
> 
> Id say iv used a bit less than normal. We usually use closer to 7 cord. This year i bet 6 cord will do it. Or real close to that. We will see how February treats us. That is when the real cold hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yeah our use is down a little, had some cold earlier but over all warmer than usual. I’ll give some wood away or sell it to make up for it though ; )



Jeffkrib said:


> Nate looks quite remote, do you usually head out by yourself? I do sometimes head out into the state forest by myself but even with good PPE I’m very reluctant in case something goes wrong.


Yeah I do. I enjoy going by myself but would be better to go with someone. Got a garmin in reach for Christmas so at least I can communicate if needed. And our son moving back this spring so he will probably be going with me some. Have first aid kit in pickup but I need to start carrying one with me, most chainsaw work is done 200’ or more from the road. When I was logging we taped a female pad inside our hard hat for chainsaw cuts.



Ductape said:


> Not sure why, but it is extra satisfying to see that ole hoss trailer full of firewood.


I agree


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, beer sounds real nice, unless you are doing an extreme workout! Then it is the last thing in the world you want to drink if you hope to recover and keep going!

A lot of the sports drinks, like Heed and Perpetuim can make a big difference in how long you can keep going, but you have to be careful with some of them.

The Perpetuim has proteins, which can make a big difference during an extreme workout, but you have to make sure you keep hydrating to flush the stuff from your system, or you can have kidney problems. Heed is better for the lighter workouts (no proteins). I often mixed the two of them depending on the length of the ride.


----------



## MustangMike

SS, do you bike Minnewaska? The wife and I used to do it every year, pack lunch and go into the back lake to go swimming. Great views, a nice swim and some good exercise.


----------



## MustangMike

One year, I saw Falcon's fighting over territory there, it was incredible!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Heck yeah!
> Good number of scrounged wood in there too .
> 7:02-7:08 .
> 
> I've always thought most the spectators were just as crazy as the drivers .


Yeah kind of a rough way to get a tree down, lol.
I was going to say, wonder how many spectators get killed? That’s crazy! 



chipper1 said:


> Yep, a lot of my tree work is by myself, then I bring others around when the trees are on the ground to help with cleanup.
> Yesterday I had my son and neighbor there with me. I dropped a cherry and a locust for him. I may get the locust wood, we'll see. He has a few more in the field he wants down too, I was ready, but he wasn't lol.



Cheater! Lol, looks good Brett. Tree work would be pretty challenging by yourself sometimes.


----------



## muad

L


Logger nate said:


> Well I told my wife I think I have an addiction....
> 
> Seems all I can think about is going out cutting wood. One of my favorite places to go is about 25 miles away, 18 miles paved, rest one lane gravel road at about 6500’. Very pretty area, not much traffic. Usually see a nice sun rise on the way outView attachment 793620
> Get done loading the trailer around mid dayView attachment 793621
> Pretty warm by then but not too hot in the shade. Nice cold snow melt stream near by to wash off some sweat and saw dust and cool down. View attachment 793628
> Then find a shady spot to take a napView attachment 793622
> Normally a nice breeze blowing, no cell service, no cars or people at least for an hour, incredibly peaceful and relaxing. Start heading back after that, feel the diesel pulling the weight well up over the pass and have a great sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. Can’t wait till spring!
> Yeah I got it bad.. lol.



Nice OBS! 

My wood hauler/farm truck is a 97 F350 CCLB 4X4. Mines the thirsty 460 though.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> SS, do you bike Minnewaska? The wife and I used to do it every year, pack lunch and go into the back lake to go swimming. Great views, a nice swim and some good exercise.



Not so much plenty of hiking . But mostly in the cold or summer misting/drizzle . Way to many people from the cities for my taste.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Yea, beer sounds real nice, unless you are doing an extreme workout! Then it is the last thing in the world you want to drink if you hope to recover and keep going!



If I was recovering I would be in AA 

I kid, I kid! Great program that has worked for many.


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> While I'm thinkin about it since cutting by yourself was brought up, do you guys carry IFAK's? (Individual First Aid Kit)? I have been piecing an IFAK together for, ya know, boog, but an IFAK would be great as an EDC thing (Every Day Carry). Let me know if you guys need links to product pages or youtube vids on building IFAK's


I carry a decent one for most minor injuries.

I bought trauma kits for my field crews because if something happened, it's going to be critical (heavy equipment or explosion)...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knockbill

Hi Guys,,, 
Picked up a couple of these small logs this morning,,, figured it may be Locust,, can anyone confirm? There's a bit more of it,,,
Thanks...


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> Hi Guys,,,
> Picked up a couple of these small logs this morning,,, figured it may be Locust,, can anyone confirm? There's a bit more of it,,,
> Thanks...


Not locust John. Looks like hackberry from the real rough bark. Decent for firewood. Might be a little stringy when you split it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

That's what I was gonna say but I dont remember the hackberry having a color core like that


----------



## knockbill

Thanks guys,,, looked like locust from pics I saw online,,, seems to be right color,,, not sure of teh bark,, these were smaller pieces,,, I'm gettin over a knee problem, and didn't want to push it on teh big pieces!!!! It was on the street side of a fence it fell on,,, I'd ask teh HO before getting any out of the yard, tho...
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=PICURE+OF+LOCUST+LOG&t=ffab&iax=images&ia=images&iai=https://cdn.instructables.com/FNM/N3ZZ/I7KB58U9/FNMN3ZZI7KB58U9.LARGE.jpg?auto=webp&&frame=1&fit=bounds


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> Thanks guys,,, looked like locust from pics I saw online,,, seems to be right color,,, not sure of teh bark,, these were smaller pieces,,, I'm gettin over a knee problem, and didn't want to push it on teh big pieces!!!! It was on the street side of a fence it fell on,,, I'd ask teh HO before getting any out of the yard, tho...
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=PICURE+OF+LOCUST+LOG&t=ffab&iax=images&ia=images&iai=https://cdn.instructables.com/FNM/N3ZZ/I7KB58U9/FNMN3ZZI7KB58U9.LARGE.jpg?auto=webp&&frame=1&fit=bounds


Here's a locust tree by my wood pile John .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Scrounged these out of a junk box.


----------



## Logger nate

@Dahmer , we need some pictures of what your going to cut with that 42” bar, and videos of the 9010 in action with it


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Not locust John. Looks like hackberry from the real rough bark. Decent for firewood. Might be a little stringy when you split it.


That's what I was thinking too. Certainly not black Locust.


woodchip rookie said:


> That's what I was gonna say but I dont remember the hackberry having a color core like that


And this.

The cambium is always real light colored on black Locust with some color in the middle.
We have a few blackberry here, but I haven't cut one in quite a while, most are right along the edge of the rd by my accessory drive. Maybe I should go cut one to check lol.


----------



## chipper1

I'm always sure to have my belt on when cutting, if it gets ugly I'm guessing it will be real ugly .


----------



## knockbill

Thanks for teh pics,,, but that is a pretty old tree,,, these are much younger, got cut off to teh ground ,, its no more than ten-12" caliper at ground level...
Here's a fresh cut and split,, not stringy at all, one shot with teh maul!!!!! I'm just curious of type,,, I've seen this yellow core before,,, and its gonna get burned!!!!
May as well finish blocking and splitting, suppose to rain tomorrow!!!
Thanks again!


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> Thanks for teh pics,,, but that is a pretty old tree,,, these are much younger, got cut off to teh ground ,, its no more than ten-12" caliper at ground level...
> Here's a fresh cut and split,, not stringy at all, one shot with teh maul!!!!! I'm just curious of type,,, I've seen this yellow core before,,, and its gonna get burned!!!!
> May as well finish blocking and splitting, suppose to rain tomorrow!!!
> Thanks again!


Got me dumped on that one. Don't recall seeing that bright yellow cambium layer. Here's a young locust . About 25 years old. I left a couple grow when we bought the farm. Been saving them for fence posts if I ever need some.


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking either Honey Locust or Mulberry. I think my Mulberry looked a lot like that.

If it is, the middle will get very dark brown soon.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Not so much plenty of hiking . But mostly in the cold or summer misting/drizzle . Way to many people from the cities for my taste.



We used to make sure we went on a week day, not so bad then.

Pretty nifty toilets they have in there! Solar powered and no smell!


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> Got me dumped on that one. Don't recall seeing that bright yellow cambium layer. Here's a young locust . About 25 years old. I left a couple grow when we bought the farm. Been saving them for fence posts if I ever need some.


 IDK Steve,,, not trying to stump ya!!!!! its split and stacked,, ready for next years stash... I remember cutting Locust posts for the porch of my uncles 1700s log cabin, but that was 1975-76!! We'll call it Hackberry til someone proves it wrong??? Unless Hackberry is real stringy???
To me its firewood!!!!


----------



## knockbill

knockbill said:


> IDK Steve,,, not trying to stump ya!!!!! its split and stacked,, ready for next years stash... I remember cutting Locust posts for the porch of my uncles 1700s log cabin, but that was 1975-76!! We'll call it Hackberry til someone proves it wrong??? Unless Hackberry is real stringy???
> To me its firewood!!!!


It ain't Hackberry by online pics I saw... I can't seem to find a site that IDs cut logs...


----------



## 95custmz

In your first pics it looks like Hackberry. But in your most recents pics, it does kind of look like Honey Locust. Were any thorns found while cutting or splitting? Dead giveaway for Locust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

Hedge?


----------



## knockbill

95custmz said:


> In your first pics it looks like Hackberry. But in your most recents pics, it does kind of look like Honey Locust. Were any thorns found while cutting or splitting? Dead giveaway for Locust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing I noticed were a couple long, thin,, green, stem like branches on a couple of teh logs...no thorns....I though maybe Willow of some kind,,, but pics don't show the yellow cambium layer...


----------



## knockbill

panolo said:


> Hedge?


Seems to have yellow core, instead of cambium...


----------



## cornfused

knockbill said:


> Only thing I noticed were a couple long, thin,, green, stem like branches on a couple of teh logs...no thorns....I though maybe Willow of some kind,,, but pics don't show the yellow cambium layer...


I'd say mulberry from the pictures, bark is wrong for hedge. Just my $.02.


----------



## knockbill

cornfused said:


> I'd say mulberry from the pictures, bark is wrong for hedge. Just my $.02.


Mulberry also has a yellow core, not cambium,,, Of course, if we can trust these internet pics!!!!
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mulberry+log+picture&t=ffab&ia=images&iax=images&iai=http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/351174004881-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

I've cut this stuff before, IIRC,,,


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> Mulberry also has a yellow core, not cambium,,, Of course, if we can trust these internet pics!!!!
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mulberry+log+picture&t=ffab&ia=images&iax=images&iai=http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/351174004881-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
> 
> I've cut this stuff before, IIRC,,,


Fresh split just now on mulberry I cut about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I was thinking either Honey Locust or Mulberry. I think my Mulberry looked a lot like that.
> 
> If it is, the middle will get very dark brown soon.



Bark looks thicker then mulberry. But might be. Always amazed how mulberry changes from florescent yellow fresh cut to almost dark red when ready to burn.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> We used to make sure we went on a week day, not so bad then.
> 
> Pretty nifty toilets they have in there! Solar powered and not smell!



I dont even go over the mountain on weekends. Traffic sucks .


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> Fresh split just now on mulberry I cut about 2 weeks ago.


Thanks Steve,,, doesn't have that bright colored cambium, tho... You can see it on teh first pics I posted(as found),, and on the 2nd pics (just cut/split).. Mulberry seems a bit stringy-er also,, this stuff splits pretty clean... also, my just splt core is tan rather than yellow. like yours...
I looked at Osage also,,, but that may be what is called Hedge in other places??


----------



## MustangMike

I did a little more cutting and splitting today, INCLUDING SOME MULBERRY!!!

My pile is starting to grow. Mulberry is very dark when aged, yellow/brown when first cut/split and a small brown center pith.


----------



## carwashguy

I love mulberry. Not many of them left here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Didn't do any wood today needed a break . Going to finish up the load in the truck and trailer tomorrow. Going to be to warm next week to cut. Dont want to get stuck in mud . So I'll just concentrate on the rounds and logs here, I may even do some homebrew next week. Going to be 55 ° next Tuesday


----------



## SS396driver

carwashguy said:


> I love mulberry. Not many of them left here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Had two at my other house. A black and a white . Berries were great the stains on the walkway and cars not so much . The birds would eat the berry's and poop everywhere. They made nice firewood


----------



## JustJeff

knockbill said:


> Thanks for teh pics,,, but that is a pretty old tree,,, these are much younger, got cut off to teh ground ,, its no more than ten-12" caliper at ground level...
> Here's a fresh cut and split,, not stringy at all, one shot with teh maul!!!!! I'm just curious of type,,, I've seen this yellow core before,,, and its gonna get burned!!!!
> May as well finish blocking and splitting, suppose to rain tomorrow!!!
> Thanks again!


Amur cork tree?






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

Finished bucking up the oak and hickory wind falls I started on a week ago. My first day off and my wife said your going to cut wood? Well it’s got to get done, now to split, transport and stack it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knockbill

JustJeff said:


> Amur cork tree?


I can't find a pic of a cut/split log from this tree... bark looks similar, but is tan/ light brown,...


----------



## Haywire

Found a nice little shed..


----------



## carwashguy

I used to have a border collie that ran free. She found sheds all the time. My yard was so full you had to pick them up to mow. None of them was pretty she would eat them down to the base and go get another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

knockbill said:


> Hi Guys,,,
> Picked up a couple of these small logs this morning,,, figured it may be Locust,, can anyone confirm? There's a bit more of it,,,
> Thanks...



Not Spruce !!!


Sorry I'm late .


----------



## carwashguy

From what I’ve read mice like them too. That dog would eat them like kibble. Bet at one time I had over 100 gnawed sheds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Scroungers bonus, nice little shed..
> View attachment 793836


I use them for knife handles


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dug a little deeper and came up with 1 more.



That's my floor. I sanded it bare again. Not happy with this result either. Used the low voc 1 step stuff. Just gonna use real oil stain and polyurathane. I can live with the smell awhile. But can't live with this. Stuff dries way to fast to maintain any kind of wet edge. Guess I should have known better. But the promise of fast dry times and no fumes seduced me.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, pre hydrating tonight for tomorrow’s scrounging. Watching my little one “paint”. 

Mark, the more you post..... Bikes, Hunting, Knives...... you could be a long lost relative of Mustangs and Mine. 

Nate, I love the repurposed horse trailer. There’s a dual axle “home made” trailer on our local Craigslist for $500. Looks like it was once a horse trailer (my sister had a horse and the wheels look just like pops old trailer). I’ve often daydreamed about grabbing it and converting/making a dump trailer outta it. 

Uncle @MustangMike, looks great. Definitely moving along! What saw have you been using the most? 

and I can’t remember who mentioned cutting alone and first aid, but I wear chaps and a helmet and gloves. But I’ll add, God forbid something happens to me, just stick a fork in me and call me done. I got enough insurance.... wife is still hot enough to find a new guy.... Kids will be just fine!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Watching my artist make “art”. I actually like the hand one.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> What saw have you been using the most?



I guess the 462, but the 044 and MOFO 360 work just as well. The 462 does not need to be tuned, and you don't need to clean the air filter all the time.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Well, pre hydrating tonight for tomorrow’s scrounging. Watching my little one “paint”.
> 
> Mark, the more you post..... Bikes, Hunting, Knives...... you could be a long lost relative of Mustangs and Mine.
> 
> Nate, I love the repurposed horse trailer. There’s a dual axle “home made” trailer on our local Craigslist for $500. Looks like it was once a horse trailer (my sister had a horse and the wheels look just like pops old trailer). I’ve often daydreamed about grabbing it and converting/making a dump trailer outta it.
> 
> Uncle @MustangMike, looks great. Definitely moving along! What saw have you been using the most?
> 
> and I can’t remember who mentioned cutting alone and first aid, but I wear chaps and a helmet and gloves. But I’ll add, God forbid something happens to me, just stick a fork in me and call me done. I got enough insurance.... wife is still hot enough to find a new guy.... Kids will be just fine!



Dont think my wife would have a problem with the men if I kicked. She can handle a saw and rides her own motorcycle


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good job pal! My pals tease me all the time they can’t understand how I got my wife. My answer, I make her laugh.....


----------



## SS396driver

Ya I have an Road Glide ultra and a Goldwing very rarely do I have a passenger


----------



## MechanicMatt

Here’s me and the boss.....


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Here’s me and the boss.....View attachment 793915


Overlooking the Hudson. Just trying to figure where


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’ll give ya a little hint. It’s in Putnam county...

the town I grew up in.....


----------



## SS396driver

Wife isn't always that ripped . She was doing a competition 2 years ago. Won 2nd out of 40 other women mostly half her age . The picture with all the bikes is weirs beach laconia NH last year. The chaps was somewhere in Montana on our cross country bike ride in 2017 29 states 11500 miles . No trailers and 90% of the time camping

She was 54 at the time


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I’ll give ya a little hint. It’s in Putnam county...
> 
> the town I grew up in.....


Cold spring ?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Close! Garrison Country Club. My pals son’s wedding


----------



## SS396driver

I liked how you introduced me at your house from long distance . "Oh hes just a guy from my saw board." Lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

My wife’s oldest sister is a personal trainer. She’s very toned and quite easy on the eyes. Nothing wrong with a gal staying in shape! It sure beats the alternative!!!


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Close! Garrison Country Club. My pals son’s wedding



Do a lot of riding down that way


----------



## James Miller

Its gotta be something to do with the wood .


----------



## SS396driver

Specially here in the north east we have lots of hard wood


----------



## Levi of the North

One of the local golf courses recently sold off their fleet of carts, including the utlity/maintenance carts. My grandfather (right) had the connections to get my dad (left) set up with one for the homestead. I feel like I'll be the one using it most of the time, but I'm not complaining. Beats the hell out of a crummy ATV dump trailer. Has a 400cc Kawasaki engine and a pretty beefy hydraulic dump box. Leaf springs and knobby tires should be perfect for hauling firewood out of the bush, and it's got a hitch, so I can still tow my trailer behind it. Score!


----------



## SS396driver

I can do a whole thread on my trip on the bike but this sums it up the road goes on forever I have been to Europe, Australia , Asia . But my friends till you see the wonders of this continent it's just places. We really have the most diverse eco system in the world rain forests to deserts


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice score Levi!


----------



## svk

They are finally getting out of Trilink at L and M. 

5.88 for 16” and 7.88 for 20” loops. I bought two of each just to be safe.


----------



## Philbert

Hardly pays to sharpen them at that price.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

MechanicMatt said:


> Nate, I love the repurposed horse trailer. There’s a dual axle “home made” trailer on our local Craigslist for $500. Looks like it was once a horse trailer (my sister had a horse and the wheels look just like pops old trailer). I’ve often daydreamed about grabbing it and converting/making a dump trailer outta it.


Thanks, glad it’s not any longer, hard to find places to turnaround with a trailer where I go, and will hold just over a cord. Best part is it was free, boss loaned it to us for our kids 4-H pigs and when I went to take it back he said just keep it.
That sounds like it would be a good trailer. Dump trailer would be very nice!


----------



## knockbill

Good morning everyone,,, wet out this morning,,, still some rain to come,,,


----------



## Jeffkrib

11pm here laying on the couch with the AC on and it’s still 97f outside. I think may spend the night here


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Amur cork tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





knockbill said:


> Good morning everyone,,, wet out this morning,,, still some rain to come,,,


Jeff might have found it John. Found this pic. Doesn't grow everywhere in PA.


----------



## panolo

Yep @JustJeff is the man!


----------



## knockbill

Thanks Steve,,, finding some leaves or those berry clumps may help, if I go back there... I'm going to dry out a small split of it, and see how it burns...
Thanks again for replying..
Just found this,,, kinda sounds like a winner! an invasive tree near teh road and there were at least two of them cut down,,,
https://trees.umn.edu/news/amur-cork-tree-phellodendron-amurense


----------



## abbott295

Showing once again that this is the website that identifies firewood.


----------



## panolo

Rings look fairly tight. Bet it don't burn that bad.


----------



## abbott295

Any of you bicycle riders do things like RAGBRAI? Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa. This year it ends in Clinton, Iowa, just a hop, skip and a jump as the crow flies from where I grew up. 

https://kiwaradio.com/local-news/ragbrai-2020-route-announced/

It starts in Le Mars, Ice cream capital of the world.


----------



## square1

knockbill said:


> Thanks Steve,,, finding some leaves or those berry clumps may help, if I go back there... I'm going to dry out a small split of it, and see how it burns...
> Thanks again for replying..
> Just found this,,, kinda sounds like a winner! an invasive tree near teh road and there were at least two of them cut down,,,
> https://trees.umn.edu/news/amur-cork-tree-phellodendron-amurense


All that info and no BTU rating?


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> Thanks Steve,,, finding some leaves or those berry clumps may help, if I go back there... I'm going to dry out a small split of it, and see how it burns...
> Thanks again for replying..
> Just found this,,, kinda sounds like a winner! an invasive tree near teh road and there were at least two of them cut down,,,
> https://trees.umn.edu/news/amur-cork-tree-phellodendron-amurense


I'm going to need to take a closer look at the trees I thought were hackberry here. I'm still thinking they are, but this makes me unsure, the bark between the two is pretty close. The trees I have are near the rd, but they seem to have a different structure as they have taller main stems and don't have a large canopy, but they also aren't out in the open.
Always good to get our continued ed hrs in .
Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> I'm going to need to take a closer look at the trees I thought were hackberry here. I'm still thinking they are, but this makes me unsure, the bark between the two is pretty close. The trees I have are near the rd, but they seem to have a different structure as they have taller main stems and don't have a large canopy, but they also aren't out in the open.
> Always good to get our continued ed hrs in .
> Hope you all have a great weekend.


Hi Chip... 
Those berry clusters in teh pics would be the give away for this cork tree... if you have live ones growing there, just wait til they bloom!!!!
The yellow layer on these logs is kinda moist and sticky,,, it stuck on teh chain and bar...


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> Hi Chip...
> Those berry clusters in teh pics would be the give away for this cork tree... if you have live ones growing there, just wait til they bloom!!!!
> The yellow layer on these logs is kinda moist and sticky,,, it stuck on teh chain and bar...


Right on, gonna look at them in a bit when I go out to split (my weekend rhyme lol).
Just drug this pic of a large mulberry yard tree I dropped a few yrs ago, figured since we're looking at tree species .
Watch out for the nails , stem on the right had a few .


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> Right on, gonna look at them in a bit when I go out to split (my weekend rhyme lol).
> Just drug this pic of a large mulberry yard tree I dropped a few yrs ago, figured since we're looking at tree species .
> Watch out for the nails , stem on the right had a few .


 
Yep,,, nails and other metal is teh problem with yard trees,,, I;ve dulled more chain on dirt in teh bark than metal tho!!


----------



## SS396driver

Levi of the North said:


> One of the local golf courses recently sold off their fleet of carts, including the utlity/maintenance carts. My grandfather (right) had the connections to get my dad (left) set up with one for the homestead. I feel like I'll be the one using it most of the time, but I'm not complaining. Beats the hell out of a crummy ATV dump trailer. Has a 400cc Kawasaki engine and a pretty beefy hydraulic dump box. Leaf springs and knobby tires should be perfect for hauling firewood out of the bush, and it's got a hitch, so I can still tow my trailer behind it. Score!
> 
> View attachment 793920


Never really thought about picking one of these up . But it really would come in handy around the yard. And my riding buddy owns a golf cart place. Bet I could get a good runner that's beat up 

https://www.onpargolfcart.com/


----------



## MustangMike

I just love it when we are riding our bikes and we get something to eat or drink, and there is a table there with the Harley crowd with their colors on, and they stare at you, and I look back at them and state "Real men peddle" … they generally just crack up!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I just love it when we are riding our bikes and we get something to eat or drink, and there is a table there with the Harley crowd with their colors on, and they stare at you, and I look back at them and state "Real men peddle" … they generally just crack up!


They always liked seeing our Jap bikes when they were all hanging at the park, so we made sure to buzz thru there as often as possible to oblige lol.
I found it interesting that the Harley crowd never gave me a hard time about my nighthawk 700s, seemed they all were pretty cool with that one, the GSXR 750's they didn't like as much .
This is funny, holds his line.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Never really thought about picking one of these up . But it really would come in handy around the yard. And my riding buddy owns a golf cart place. Bet I could get a good runner that's beat up
> 
> https://www.onpargolfcart.com/


I had a lifted electric cart, it was a pretty sweet little tool for around the house. I also had a Suzuki mini truck(traded it for a wood splitter and a very clean 660), would have liked to have kept that one, but the timing wasn't right and since I traded into it I sold it for a nice profit after making a few repairs. 
Wouldn't mind scrounging up one that was rd legal, would be fun running to town in it, and the box is 4x8 so it's pretty good sized.

The guy I sold/traded it to had other plans for it, he probably doesn't take it to town, unless it's on a trailer .


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> Yep,,, nails and other metal is teh problem with yard trees,,, I;ve dulled more chain on dirt in teh bark than metal tho!!


Not too much sand/dirt in the trees here, unless they've been skidded, but the rotted ones will eat your chains up .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Dragged a load home and did some hand splitting. My pops checked himself in to the hospital today with some intestinal issues this morning, so the hand splitting was a bit of “therapeutic relief” for me. Depending on the cat-scan results will determine if I head over the river after basketball or not....

@MustangMike Putnam Hospital Incase you didn’t know


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Dragged a load home and did some hand splitting. My pops checked himself in to the hospital today with some intestinal issues this morning, so the hand splitting was a bit of “therapeutic relief” for me. Depending on the cat-scan results will determine if I head over the river after basketball or not....
> 
> @MustangMike Putnam Hospital Incase you didn’t know


Hope everything works out for your pops . My mom is still recovering but is doing much better. You get any snow over your area. Just had another squall move through


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Right on, gonna look at them in a bit when I go out to split (my weekend rhyme lol).
> Just drug this pic of a large mulberry yard tree I dropped a few yrs ago, figured since we're looking at tree species .
> Watch out for the nails , stem on the right had a few .
> View attachment 794104



AWSOME saw picture. Love them high top huskys


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I had a lifted electric cart, it was a pretty sweet little tool for around the house. I also had a Suzuki mini truck(traded it for a wood splitter and a very clean 660), would have liked to have kept that one, but the timing wasn't right and since I traded into it I sold it for a nice profit after making a few repairs.
> Wouldn't mind scrounging up one that was rd legal, would be fun running to town in it, and the box is 4x8 so it's pretty good sized.
> View attachment 794121
> The guy I sold/traded it to had other plans for it, he probably doesn't take it to town, unless it's on a trailer .
> View attachment 794125



There are a LOT LOT of those things on in Europe on farms. Very cool.

Id love one. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Its a good day to split and cut here.

1-3” of snow and 31 degrees. Listening to some Eddie Vedder and Chris Cornell at the wood pile. 

Top vocalist and writers of their time IMO. Still are at the top IMO. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Basketball tournament this morning. Going to take a quick break at home and then go scrounging


----------



## MechanicMatt

@SS396driver , thanks he said cat-scan didn’t show anything so they told him to make an appointment for gastrointestinal dr. Then he and I had the same discussion we always have. WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO RETIRE!!!!!

I explained that my kids would have a better time with a modestly wealthy LIVING Grandpa then a dead rich Grandpa.....

I just keep praying one day it sinks in


Dusting of snow this morning, nothing else all day


----------



## Lionsfan

U&A said:


> Its a good day to split and cut here.
> 
> 1-3” of snow and 31 degrees. Listening to some Eddie Vedder and Chris Cornell at the wood pile.
> 
> Top vocalist and writers of their time IMO. Still are at the top IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Chris Cornell was one of the underrated musicians of all time.


----------



## turnkey4099

Getting used to the new splitter, Black Diamond 25T. Old one was Troybilt 27T. The new one does everything the old one did, including shearing through knots but is twice the speed of the old. 

Finished cord 11 and started on #12. Age is sure starting to show. 2 hours split/stack and I couldn't take any more. I had to quit leaving a small pile still to stack. Have another 4 or a bit more to go.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Getting used to the new splitter, Black Diamond 25T. Old one was Troybilt 27T. The new one does everything the old one did, including shearing through knots but is twice the speed of the old.
> 
> Finished cord 11 and started on #12. Age is sure starting to show. 2 hours split/stack and I couldn't take any more. I had to quit leaving a small pile still to stack. Have another 4 or a bit more to go.


That's the beauty of owning a splitter, you can pick away at it whenever you want. Glad it's working good for you.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Picked up a load from the neighbors (it’s dry but partially punky then got after the second Norway. One load in and 3 or 4 to go.


----------



## Lionsfan

turnkey4099 said:


> Getting used to the new splitter, Black Diamond 25T. Old one was Troybilt 27T. The new one does everything the old one did, including shearing through knots but is twice the speed of the old.
> 
> Finished cord 11 and started on #12. Age is sure starting to show. 2 hours split/stack and I couldn't take any more. I had to quit leaving a small pile still to stack. Have another 4 or a bit more to go.



I here you. I hadn't been in the woods for a month. I decided to cut some wood today instead of going ice fishing. About 3 hours worth of snow/rain and I was soaked clean through.. At 28, I wouldn't have noticed. At 38, I would have toughed it out. At 48, I'm smart enough to call it a day.


----------



## U&A

Well,

Today is the first day in 3 years that i have caught up to my pile of rounds and have nothing to split. Good feeling. Probably have around 3-4 cord split ready to stack. 

This is the 2nd week in the past month and a half that my wife and son have been gone for a full week. Getting a LOT done in their absence.

My ass has not touched the couch or recliner in the house for 5 days. Work/sleep/work/sleep

Im also really liking my 2166/72 around the wood pile. Noodling/ cutting up limbs/ squaring off ends (wood that other people cut....i swear i swear [emoji16]) Great saw. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I wasn’t going to cut this white pine but since it’s in the best spot on the hill for sliding I’ll turn it into something useful.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I wasn’t going to cut this white pine but since it’s in the best spot on the hill for sliding I’ll turn it into something useful.
> 
> View attachment 794221


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> I hope that silo is reinforced, ever seen guys knock one down with a hammer? I imagine a 300win Mag hits like a hammer....


If I was going to hold up in a silo, I'd make sure I had my buddy with his 1919 Browning, belt fed 30-06. By the time that guy got off 3 rounds at my silo, we would have 100 at his muzzle flash. His uncle used to do transfers for me, before I got my FFL. One time he was showing me something in one of his safe's. I said, "Ed what's that big square thing in the back?" He said, "it's my 1919 Browning, I keep the barrel in another safe. I used to shoot it in the berm in the back yard, can't do that any more!". He lived in Lansdown, which is just over the line of Baltimore city. Can you imagine shooting a machine gun in Baltimore. Oh, the good old days.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That's the beauty of owning a splitter, you can pick away at it whenever you want. Glad it's working good for you.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That is real nice, much better than renting one, but sometimes a little forced motivation goes a long way.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> AWSOME saw picture. Love them high top huskys
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks man.
What's funny is I like the look of the low top, the high tops don't get in the way, so I'm not sure why .


U&A said:


> There are a LOT LOT of those things on in Europe on farms. Very cool.
> 
> Id love one.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I'd like to find another one, the price of them has gotten way out of reach, I'd need to find another one that needed work done on it. When I get my barn built I'll probably build something like a Suzuki samurai. It's a titled vehicle so it can be used on the rd and you know you can do what you want with the chassis and you could easily mount the same box on the back if the frame was slightly extended.


----------



## chipper1

I managed to split another 11th of my wood for next yr, good to get some more done. Hopefully I can get another done tomorrow and another 11th done on Monday, then I'd only need a couple more rows in the shed for next yr. I'd like to get this yrs finished up and then have two yrs out done as soon as we finish burning. It should be pretty easy to do if I stay on it.


----------



## JimBear

abbott295 said:


> Any of you bicycle riders do things like RAGBRAI? Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa. This year it ends in Clinton, Iowa, just a hop, skip and a jump as the crow flies from where I grew up.
> 
> https://kiwaradio.com/local-news/ragbrai-2020-route-announced/
> 
> It starts in Le Mars, Ice cream capital of the world.


 RAGBRAI’s staff all quit & started another ride across Iowa, they said it had become to commercial & was getting away from its roots in small towns, mom & pop stands. I would agree whole heartedly. I have done it twice & really don’t care to do it again. I watched them shut down at least two water stands that kids where running because they didn’t have permits. It has overnighted our town of 1500 twice & it costs the town more to have an overnight than the community ever gets back. Several communities refuse to let them overnight. There were several articles in the Des Moines Register & other papers about it. 

James.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> This is funny, holds his line.



I have hit 59 MPH on my bike on the downhill.

One time we were going on some downhill twisties and 3 crotch rocket bikes started to pass us. One of our crazy guys just let it all hang out and stayed right with them. They ended up stopping at the next stop sign, removing their helmets, and they praised the heck out of our guy for what he did, they just couldn't believe it.

That guy was F en Crazy, we all thought he was going to die (on many occasions).


----------



## dancan

Had a couple of hours to myself this afternoon so ,,,




I went out and cut some dead standing spruce and fir to replace what we burnt this week .
I only grabbed stuff that was close to the road .
I spotted this nice blowdown , thot it was dead ,,,



Daum Juniper , still green .
I'm happy with this quick load


----------



## dancan

My furnace can take up to 27" so I've been cutting this stuff at around 2' so plenty of heat and better burn time than 16" wood .
That juniper will be cut later for next years wood Lol


----------



## svk

Got the length of white pine in the right of way cleaned up and hauled home. Dinged the 130’s chain on something in the snow but was able to finish the bucking cuts. 

Noodled the Norway pine rounds up with the 5020. Full chisel in pine sure makes you feel like your saw is unstoppable lol.





The white pine


----------



## Haywire

The Lord giveth some scrounge last night. High winds blew up a couple spruce out back.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I have hit 59 MPH on my bike on the downhill.
> 
> One time we were going on some downhill twisties and 3 crotch rocket bikes started to pass us. One of our crazy guys just let it all hang out and stayed right with them. They ended up stopping at the next stop sign, removing their helmets, and the praised the heck out of our guy for what he did, they just couldn't believe it.
> 
> That guy was F en Crazy, we all thought he was going to die (on many occasions).



Ya not to hard breaking the speed limit on a good bike. Done it a few times on the ride in lake George . One of our guys is like that rides 100 k like it's just another day. Hes actually got sponsors from bike and sport drinks


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> The Lord giveth some scrounge last night. High winds blew up a couple spruce out back.
> View attachment 794311
> View attachment 794316
> View attachment 794318
> View attachment 794320


Man that's right out the back!
Good nothing hit your place.
I saw that storm moving thru, I think we are supposed to get some of it this next week.


----------



## svk

Was above freezing again today. Looks like one more day of warmth then back to mild/slightly above average temperatures after a couple days of more normal temps.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> 11pm here laying on the couch with the AC on and it’s still 97f outside. I think may spend the night here



I hear you. Played cricket in 40°C (104°F) yesterday, ran around in the field for 2 hours then batted for two hours. We got home, took out the top team, but I looked like a dehydrated beetroot at the end. Took *a lot* of beer to rehydrate afterwards.  



turnkey4099 said:


> Getting used to the new splitter, Black Diamond 25T. Old one was Troybilt 27T. The new one does everything the old one did, including shearing through knots but is twice the speed of the old.
> 
> Finished cord 11 and started on #12. Age is sure starting to show. 2 hours split/stack and I couldn't take any more. I had to quit leaving a small pile still to stack. Have another 4 or a bit more to go.



You're doing awesomely. Sure, you can slow down a little with age, but you're not allowed to stop. Whatever happens, don't stop. Anyway, you could stihl kick the ass of most millennials when it comes to the wooding. 



Haywire said:


> The Lord giveth some scrounge last night. High winds blew up a couple spruce out back.
> View attachment 794311
> View attachment 794316
> View attachment 794318
> View attachment 794320



SPRUUUUUUUCE!!

Is there anything it can't do?


----------



## MechanicMatt

A picture from today while splitting, the puppy came to say hi.

And then the little one asked if I could make a Swiss candle. Showed me a YouTube video..... of course I obliged!

I kept waiting for her to burn herself, warned her a few times.... then decided that sometimes, pain is the best teacher! If she isn’t gonna listen to me, maybe learning the hard way will help, but luckily we had fun with no injuries. She reminds me so much of me, it’s FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## SS396driver

Haven't had a pup around in years.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Dancan, my freight guy said about 4k ball park to get Kermit up there. I told him ain't gonna happen so not to waste any time firming up costs. Only way I can think of is if Kermit has a working holiday up there and can earn enough to pay for the cruise ship travel expenses. That or the aforementioned goFundMe pipe dream'n.

Offer stands though. If the travel money can be found, I'll see it gets on the boat.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Man that's right out the back!
> Good nothing hit your place.
> I saw that storm moving thru, I think we are supposed to get some of it this next week.



High winds today, gust to 50-60mph. Spokane got hit badly, lots of big pines down, some still standing but leaning badly. One neighborhood had to evacuate due to down trees and power lines with more still leaning. Be a good time to own a tree service business.

I haven't heard of any local but will probably hear of some in the morning at the coffee club. I'll offer my services, _none hazard only._


----------



## rarefish383

When we were in business, we hated big storms. We were booked 4-6 weeks out and they screwed up your regular customers. Always the chance the power company throws the switch a mile away and energizes the whole yard you are standing on. If a tree was on a house we would notify the power company that we were bringing in a crane. Never had a problem, but always had the thought, I wonder if the guy by the switch got the message not to throw it? Downed trees we would check to make sure there were no downed wires under that could be energized. If the tree wasn’t blocking anything we made them wait till the weather cleared or get someone else.

The ones that liked jumping on cleanup work were the grass choppers. They could take a little XL12 and a pickup and make more in an hour than they did mowing all day.


----------



## 95custmz

Petey and I scrounged a dead Ash blow down. A beautiful 56 degrees today. Can’t complain!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

The good Lord blessed us with a sunny, but windy day today, and the temps are up. Decided to get a few cuts in with my new to me MS461 that I scored from another AS brother. I don’t have my new bar yet (28” Rollamatic ES is what I decided on), so I threw a 20” ES on there with a new chain. She eats good! 

I ran some cuts in this huge downed red oak. I have little experience with red oak for fire wood. About 10 years ago I cut one up and it would not burn for ****. But, I was still a little green back then, and while it was a dead tree that had fell over, I think the wood was too wet. 

Anyhow, what do y’all think? Does she look burnable??


----------



## muad

Sorry for the sideways pics, stupid iPhone...


----------



## 95custmz

Still looks like it is holding moisture. I’d let it season at least one more year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

95custmz said:


> Still looks like it is holding moisture. I’d let it season at least one more year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My plan was to buck and split, then stack it up for next winter. But, don’t want to was the time splitting and stacking if it’s too far gone. Would just buck it up and toss it in a burn pile. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SS396driver

In my experience oak unless it looks like this when you cut it ,it needs to be cut and split and seasoned. I have rounds that have been bucked for over a year and when I split it it's full of water still


----------



## svk

Muad I’d say after a summer of drying your wood will be primo.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Muad I’d say after a summer of drying your wood will be primo.



Thanks all! Looks like I need to hit my dealer tomorrow after work to get my 28” bar. My pics don’t show it, but the main trunk is huge.


----------



## svk

Can I ask what this symbol means?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Can I ask what this symbol means?
> 
> View attachment 794624
> View attachment 794625



It’s a bolt face logo, bolt face of the bolt on an AR-15.


----------



## muad

muad said:


> It’s a bolt face logo, bolt face of the bolt on an AR-15.



Here is an example (this is actually the bolt face of my .450 Bushmaster build), but it shows a “real” one.


----------



## svk

Ah ok. I’ve owned hundreds of guns but never an AR.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Ah ok. I’ve owned hundreds of guns but never an AR.



I had black rifle disease for a few years, had a bunch of them. I like the M1 Garand much better, but ARs are like legos for adults.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Ah ok. I’ve owned hundreds of guns but never an AR.


AR's are nasty. They cause world hunger, cancer, rob banks, kill people, transmit the coronavirus, and meddle in elections. I feel so much safer now that our govt banned them.


----------



## rarefish383

Most of my firewood is Red Oak, all of it is standing dead or just fell over , most has no bark. The small stuff that will fit in the stove is usually dry as a bone. If it needs split once it may burn ok. If it needs to be split more than once, it needs a year.

Back to the 461, how many CC’s are they? I just picked up an old Mac 200, 80CC’s. Since my wife was picking it up I asked the guy to pull the bar so it wouldn’t mess up her new Lexus. When she got home I laughed at the bar, put the tape on it and it was only 20”. Then I put it back on the saw. A full four inches are under the side plate. There is exactly 16” s of usable bar sticking out. Just cracked me up a saw that big with such a short bar. Can’t wait to get it running.


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> I had black rifle disease for a few years, had a bunch of them. I like the M1 Garand much better, but ARs are like legos for adults.



If you liked M1’s I figured you’d have some m14’s and Mini14’s and of course the original Garand!!!

That bolt also looks very similar to a Beretta A400 semi 12 ga. I’m sure it was purposely engineered to be similar


----------



## Haywire

I've got a Mini-14 resting in the corner. Had a stainless Mini-30 that I sold up in Alaska. Kinda wish I had that one back.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 794649
> View attachment 794650
> View attachment 794651
> 
> 
> If you liked M1’s I figured you’d have some m14’s and Mini14’s and of course the original Garand!!!
> 
> That bolt also looks very similar to a Beretta A400 semi 12 ga. I’m sure it was purposely engineered to be similar


I'd rather have a Mini then an AR. Covers the same situations and I dont have to hear the snowflakes cry about scary rifle ********.


----------



## dancan

Snowflakes ?
WoOT !!!
Fresh powder 



One of my shop customers needed some wood , he was more than happy when I offered some softwood 





Scrounged him up a trailer load , him and his son loaded , he offered monies but I declined , I told him it wasn't for sale but if he needed wood it was his .


----------



## U&A

I call it,

The saw pan!

16ga 304 s.s. 24”x24” with a .3” lip around the sides. Work on saws at the kitchen table without messing up the table. Corners welded to catch bar oil or the occasional fuel 

[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> AR's are nasty. They cause world hunger, cancer, rob banks, kill people, transmit the coronavirus, and meddle in elections. I feel so much safer now that our govt banned them.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

and the guys with ar's aren't even the guys they should be afraid of. The guys with the long range freedom delivery systems are the guys they will never see. But we will keep that our little secret.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 794649
> View attachment 794650
> View attachment 794651
> 
> 
> If you liked M1’s I figured you’d have some m14’s and Mini14’s and of course the original Garand!!!
> 
> That bolt also looks very similar to a Beretta A400 semi 12 ga. I’m sure it was purposely engineered to be similar


Oh, I want an M1A/14 bad! For now, I just have a Garand, which I ain’t complaining! 

Looks like you’re raising then right!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks Muad, those are two of my nephews. I have a ton of nephews and two daughters. I’m the uncle with all the “fun” toys. Kinda like my Uncle Mustang Mike, he had two daughters and lots of cool toys


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> and lots of cool toys


Good save. Well done.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> High winds today, gust to 50-60mph. Spokane got hit badly, lots of big pines down, some still standing but leaning badly. One neighborhood had to evacuate due to down trees and power lines with more still leaning. Be a good time to own a tree service business.
> 
> I haven't heard of any local but will probably hear of some in the morning at the coffee club. I'll offer my services, _none hazard only._


Sounds like quite the mess out there.
We had some wind here and the sky actually cleared up and we saw the sun and blue skies all day, it's been a while and they are saying it will be a while until it happens again . 
Storm damage can certainly be hazardous, not much that's non-hazard, heck there's enough hazard cutting standing trees .
Sounds like you'll have plenty of scrounge wood once everything is cleared from the lines and homes, many of those crews are in and out leaving a lot of wood. The biggest bummer about that is all the odd lengths, but at least it isn't all going into a chipper .


----------



## chipper1

So here's some pictures of the trees at our place, I thought they were hackberry, looking at their range if they are they seem to be close to the northern edge of it.
The first two pictures are a smaller one and then a larger one.
Thanks for looking guys.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/bkvhpteiMfDysr216


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> So here's some pictures of the trees at our place, I thought they were hackberry, looking at their range if they are they seem to be close to the northern edge of it.
> The first two pictures are a smaller one and then a larger one.
> Thanks for looking guys.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/bkvhpteiMfDysr216


Sure looks like hackberry to me but I only know it from seeing other folks on here who have cut it.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> I call it,
> 
> The saw pan!
> 
> 16ga 304 s.s. 24”x24” with a .3” lip around the sides. Work on saws at the kitchen table without messing up the table. Corners welded to catch bar oil or the occasional fuel
> 
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


What’s in the glass? 

Some good bourbon or scotch I hope.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Thanks Muad, those are two of my nephews. I have a ton of nephews and two daughters. I’m the uncle with all the “fun” toys. Kinda like my Uncle Mustang Mike, he had two daughters and lots of cool toys


Awesome! 

Cool Uncles for the win!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> So here's some pictures of the trees at our place, I thought they were hackberry, looking at their range if they are they seem to be close to the northern edge of it.
> The first two pictures are a smaller one and then a larger one.
> Thanks for looking guys.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/bkvhpteiMfDysr216


Looks like elm to me. 

Is the bark look multi-layer if you break a piece off?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sure looks like hackberry to me but I only know it from seeing other folks on here who have cut it.


That's what I thought too, but was questioning it because I've never had anyone local who knew for sure, that and seeing the range chart earlier this weekend.
I have a couple others I'm not sure of too. I think we have a very nice variety of trees at our place .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Looks like elm to me.
> 
> Is the bark look multi-layer if you break a piece off?


We have elm, this looks nothing like them. I've heard guys call these ironwood, the bark doesn't break off easily, the damage to the smaller one is from a department of trans guy attempting to back a trailer full of road signs into the accessory drive .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> We have elm, this looks nothing like them. I've heard guys call these ironwood, the bark doesn't break off easily, the damage to the smaller one is from a department of trans guy attempting to back a trailer full of road signs into the accessory drive .



I’ve cut trees that look just like that, which ended up being elm. Stringy as heck, but burns good. I’ve heard it called ironwood before as well.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> What’s in the glass?
> 
> Some good bourbon or scotch I hope.



Dickel #12

I dont drink much Scotch. Us America are so dang good at making whiskey and bourbon. 

Rye whiskey is my favorite. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Dickel #12
> 
> I dont drink much Scotch. Us America are so dang good at making whiskey and bourbon.
> 
> Rye whiskey is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I’m not a peat fan, so only like a few scotches.

I’m a bourbon fan. Have been building the collection. Haven’t had/heard of Dickel. My most recent acquisition was some Colonel EH Taylor Small Batch.

I haven’t had a rye I didn’t like yet


----------



## svk

Have you guys tried Knob Creek? My favorite mass produced bourbon. It’s 100 proof though so may be a bit strong for some.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I’ve cut trees that look just like that, which ended up being elm. Stringy as heck, but burns good. I’ve heard it called ironwood before as well.


Rock elm does have some knobs/warts but has the interlacing weaved bark versus the straight lines that Chipper’s trees have.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I’ve cut trees that look just like that, which ended up being elm. Stringy as heck, but burns good. I’ve heard it called ironwood before as well.


From what I remember it was pretty stringy. The bark is quite unique, nothing else comes close, until I saw those pictures of that stuff posted earlier, but those seemed to be a little different. 
Here's an elm from last spring, this bark will peel off some of the top.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> I’m not a peat fan, so only like a few scotches.
> 
> I’m a bourbon fan. Have been building the collection. Haven’t had/heard of Dickel. My most recent acquisition was some Colonel EH Taylor Small Batch.
> 
> I haven’t had a rye I didn’t like yet



Dickel is a great bourbon for the money. Its a Tennessee Whiskey(even though they call it whiskey it still meets bourbon laws) #8 is their “ original. High corn so a bit sweeter. #12 has more rye and is a tad higher proof. Much better compilation of flavors in #12.

They have a rye that is decent. Not a super high rye. Again a bit more corn. I like LOTS of rye.

Michigan is GREAT at rye

Some of my favorites are made by Two James. Grass widow and catchers rye. Check them out.

https://twojames.com/

You have any suggestions? Iv been doing this for about 9 years now so finding new ones that seem interesting is getting harder.




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> From what I remember it was pretty stringy. The bark is quite unique, nothing else comes close, until I saw those pictures of that stuff posted earlier, but those seemed to be a little different.
> Here's an elm from last spring, this bark will peel off some of the top.
> View attachment 794727


That elm must have been dead for a while to break the hinge that cleanly.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Have you guys tried Knob Creek? My favorite mass produced bourbon. It’s 100 proof though so may be a bit strong for some.



Knob creek is a good whiskey. But after JB got purchased by a Japanese company I stoped buying any brand they make. Knok Creek is one. Unfortunately makers is one of them too. I still sneak in a Makers 46 now and then. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Dickel is a great bourbon for the money. Its a Tennessee Whiskey(even though they call it whiskey it still meets bourbon laws) #8 is their “ original. High corn so a bit sweeter. #12 has more rye and is a tad higher proof. Much better compilation of flavors in #12.
> 
> They have a rye that is decent. Not a super high rye. Again a bit more corn. I like LOTS of rye.
> 
> Michigan is GREAT at rye
> 
> Some of my favorites are made by Two James. Grass widow and catchers rye. Check them out.
> 
> https://twojames.com/
> 
> You have any suggestions? Iv been doing this for about 9 years now so finding new ones that seem interesting is getting harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I personally don’t care for the taste of rye and for whatever reason rye whiskey makes me ornery. I’m normally a happy drunk.

Corn whiskey is where it’s at for me.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I personally don’t care for the taste of rye and for whatever reason rye whiskey makes me ornery. I’m normally a happy drunk.



That is a common thing really. Not a lot of people like rye. 

Thats ok. Ill drink it [emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

1) Do not try to burn Oak unless the bark has been off of it and it looks very weathered. Other than that, Oak seems to like to keep it's moisture and dry slowly, but it is worth it because it burns so well. It you want it to dry quickly, split it small. When you split it, you will know if it is dry or not.

2) Ironwood is either Blue Beech, or Hornbeam, and neither look like you pics. It may be Elm, but it is tough to tell from the pics. Seeing either the cut wood, or a leaf in the spring (or both) would be very helpful.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That elm must have been dead for a while to break the hinge that cleanly.


It had been on its way out for a while not sure it would have leaved out that spring or not. That hinge is better than 2", the picture is a bit deceiving for size, iirc a 32" on the 576 with small dawgs didn't quite make it to the opposite side. I took it out before they started construction of a new home, got some nice wood from it too . I still have the butt log and I'll probably cut some cookies off it.


----------



## MustangMike

I usually stick to Red Wine, or have a beer or two (often Sam Adams or Dark Beers). Generally stay away from the hard stuff, but I went through my phases.

My friend Tommy and I used to drink 151 Bacardi's straight! We kept the bottle in a paper bag, so when our friends asked for some, we got a kick out of watching their eyes bulge out while they searched or water!

One year, Tommy's parent's anniversary was on a Friday, and my parents was on the Sunday. We drank so many different concoctions that week end that Tommy got sick as a dog … but not me! Tommy looked at me and stated "you stomach is not cast iron, it's porcelain"!

Then I used to drink Harvey Wallbangers like they were water. I even developed my own concoction that was stronger but tasted like nothing was in it (similar to a LI Ice Tea). But too many week ends went by that I don't remember, so I don't do that any more.

Fortunately, when I got married I realized it was time to grow up, unfortunately it took my X decades longer to learn that lesson. When I see her at family get togethers, it scares me to even look at her, and she used to be very attractive.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Have you guys tried Knob Creek? My favorite mass produced bourbon. It’s 100 proof though so may be a bit strong for some.


 Haven’t had yet, but heard it was good. 

My favorite high octane stuff so far has been Old Forester 1920 and 1910. Both are very good. I have yet to score a bottle of either.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> So here's some pictures of the trees at our place, I thought they were hackberry, looking at their range if they are they seem to be close to the northern edge of it.
> The first two pictures are a smaller one and then a larger one.
> Thanks for looking guys.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/bkvhpteiMfDysr216


Doesn't look like the hackleberry we have here. I think we're equally north so it is found in our region. Hackleberry has wide furrows with very smooth bark between narrow ridges. 
My guess is 1st one is black walnut. 2nd one could be elm.


----------



## woodchip rookie

All my hackberry is very white on the inside.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Have you guys tried Knob Creek? My favorite mass produced bourbon. It’s 100 proof though so may be a bit strong for some.


Smoked maple flavor of that is good stuff


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> Smoked maple flavor of that is good stuff


Yes that is!

Put a little of that in when cooking bacon. When the bacon is about half way done, drizzle KC Smoked Maple on the meat itself so it does not spatter. It will help caramelize when you flip and the bourbon adds to the taste as well. Also makes the bacon taste less salty.


----------



## macattack_ga

_Got another CL load of red oak on Saturday. As green and heavy as ever.
I was too sore to unload, so I thought I'd try the jackhammer on the rounds. It worked really well!
5-Gallon bucket for scale in some of the pics.



_


----------



## square1

That's going to make some good heat!


----------



## steved

Erik B said:


> Smoked maple flavor of that is good stuff


Good stuff...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Dang nasty weather for February! Some of the worse I've seen in Western Maryland.


----------



## rarefish383

65 degrees, bright sunshine, no wind. Where's my winter. I just split and stacked a cord of Ash in short pants, t shirt and tricks. All most unbearable.


----------



## rarefish383

That was crocks, spell check didn't believe me and changed it.


----------



## panolo

For rye I like Templeton. Bourbon I normally drink three: Bulleit, Basil (pretty high in rye), and my favorite is Blanton's. Blanton's can be tough to find around here and I usually hoard it. In a pinch I'll revert to 4 roses or eagle rare. I try not to spend a ton of money on them and $60 is about the max for my everyday drinking. 

I don't care for scotch that much. Peat and smoke don't sit well with my pallet.


----------



## svk

I drank a lot of scotch for a while. Started off with the mild ones like Macallan 12 and eventually came to like Ardbeg and the other smokey ones. 

What killed it for me was I ended up coming down with the flu when I was drinking some peated Irish whiskey. Three years later I still don’t much have a taste for whiskey/whisky.


----------



## Cowboy254

Came across this one this morning. There are of course many things you should do in preparation for dropping a tree and clearing your environment/escape path is one of them.


----------



## steved

panolo said:


> For rye I like Templeton. Bourbon I normally drink three: Bulleit, Basil (pretty high in rye), and my favorite is Blanton's. Blanton's can be tough to find around here and I usually hoard it. In a pinch I'll revert to 4 roses or eagle rare. I try not to spend a ton of money on them and $60 is about the max for my everyday drinking.
> 
> I don't care for scotch that much. Peat and smoke don't sit well with my pallet.


I like Bulleit...coworker got me a small bottle around Christmas. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> I drank a lot of scotch for a while. Started off with the mild ones like Macallan 12 and eventually came to like Ardbeg and the other smokey ones.
> 
> What killed it for me was I ended up coming down with the flu when I was drinking some peated Irish whiskey. Three years later I still don’t much have a taste for whiskey/whisky.


I like scotch, although I don't get it very often...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Came across this one this morning. There are of course many things you should do in preparation for dropping a tree and clearing your environment/escape path is one of them.



Cowboy, it no worky.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Cowboy, it no worky.


It did work in the quote. Ouch!


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> Cowboy, it no worky.



It did for me.


----------



## rarefish383

I like a little taste of Rum now and again. My favorite is Eldorado 25.


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> For rye I like Templeton. Bourbon I normally drink three: Bulleit, Basil (pretty high in rye), and my favorite is Blanton's. Blanton's can be tough to find around here and I usually hoard it. In a pinch I'll revert to 4 roses or eagle rare. I try not to spend a ton of money on them and $60 is about the max for my everyday drinking.
> 
> I don't care for scotch that much. Peat and smoke don't sit well with my pallet.


Four Roses is good, as is Blanton’s. I searched and searched for Eagle Rare, and Finally scored. I was not impressed with it when drinking it neat. I heard it’s better on the rocks/stones. 

A real good 90 proof Bourbon is Russel’s 10 year. Smooth as Sunday morning. Same with Colonel Taylor. 

I like Bulliet Rye better than their bourbon when neat, but the bourbon is amazing in coffee with honey from our bees, and aw cream from our Jerseys.


----------



## U&A

Erik B said:


> Smoked maple flavor of that is good stuff



What kind of maple should i use to smoke? Not sure why I haven’t done it. There’s a lot of maple on my property but I always end up using Oak or cherry. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I would choose Sugar Maple.


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> Four Roses is good, as is Blanton’s. I searched and searched for Eagle Rare, and Finally scored. I was not impressed with it when drinking it neat. I heard it’s better on the rocks/stones.
> 
> A real good 90 proof Bourbon is Russel’s 10 year. Smooth as Sunday morning. Same with Colonel Taylor.
> 
> I like Bulliet Rye better than their bourbon when neat, but the bourbon is amazing in coffee with honey from our bees, and aw cream from our Jerseys.



Never had Russel's. I'll keep my eyes open for it. Had the Colonel but it's not common around here, liked it though. 

Sounds like you have a pretty good setup with the bee' s and the moo's. 

I'm a neat guy. Just grew up that way and have never changed. Rarely will I ice it and even rarer if I cut it with water. Bookers is one I have to ice otherwise it gets me.


----------



## panolo

Buffalo trace is another one that the snobs try and shove down your throat around here. It's good but I prefer 4 roses or eagle rare.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Buffalo trace is another one that the snobs try and shove down your throat around here.


You noticed that too.

Unless I was drinking Knob Creek or Scotch, I would rather just have regular Jim Beam than many of the upscale brands the they try to force on us.


----------



## U&A

I like BT but its a bit pricey for what it is. 

They do a lot of experimental whiskies though. Kinda cool. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Odd but nice weather eh Chipper?

50 degrees and sunny [emoji23]

Motorcycle are out and our yards still have snow [emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Man i missed out on a KILLER scrounge. About 10 BIG oaks and some other trees are being taken down by the county a couple miles from my house. They are widening the shoulders and re-paving With one of those fancy machines are county just bought that scoops up the old Blacktop and spits it back out new. 

Appertaining it is ALL claimed by 2 guys[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

We will see how they handle it themselves. They now know im anxiously interested. 
Don’t think they realize how much wood it’s going to be. Its so much wood it would justify a nice new 48” bar for my saw. ........ anyone make a lightweight bar that long?

Ill keep you posted chipper[emoji6]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

http://www.tuthilltown.com/tuthilltown-spirits/hudson-four-grain-bourbon/

Best north american distilled spirit I have ever drank.


----------



## LondonNeil

dancan said:


> Scrounged him up a trailer load , him and his son loaded , he offered monies but I declined , I told him it wasn't for sale but if he needed wood it was his .



You Sir, are a very fine gent indeed.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> http://www.tuthilltown.com/tuthilltown-spirits/hudson-four-grain-bourbon/
> 
> Best north american distilled spirit I have ever drank.



Hudson is definitely great stuff. [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Dang nasty weather for February! Some of the worse I've seen in Western Maryland.


Send some snow to NW Ohio please. All we’ve had all winter is mud. We need a good freeze and some snow!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Anybody wanna guess how to get your lifted truck warranty’d??


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> Buffalo trace is another one that the snobs try and shove down your throat around here. It's good but I prefer 4 roses or eagle rare.


Haven’t had Buffalo Trace yet. They make Blanton’s, Eagle Rare, and Colonel Taylor (among others). 

I’m on the hunt for some Weller also. 

yeah, we have a few hives, and a few cows. Hoping to increase both this year.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Anybody wanna guess how to get your lifted truck warranty’d??View attachment 794933


LMAO!! 

I used to stock Marker’s as well. Haven’t had it in a while.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> http://www.tuthilltown.com/tuthilltown-spirits/hudson-four-grain-bourbon/
> 
> Best north american distilled spirit I have ever drank.


Off to the interwebz I go. 

Has anyone had Skrewball yet? It’s a 70 proof Peanut Butter whiskey. It’s what I’d consider a desert whiskey. Sweet and lots of peanut butter. Normally not my style. But it’s good! The wife likes it also.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> http://www.tuthilltown.com/tuthilltown-spirits/hudson-four-grain-bourbon/
> 
> Best north american distilled spirit I have ever drank.



this is literally in @SS396driver and mine backyards!! Steve you’re a bad influence....


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> this is literally in @SS396driver and mine backyards!! Steve you’re a bad influence....


Been there often. Maybe too often.


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> You Sir, are a very fine gent indeed.



He called me this morning , said that it burnt great last night and his wife was happy today 
He lived in NFLD as a youth , cut pulpwood for 12$ a cord and isn't much older than me .
That spruce , fir and a bit of birch would have been what they would have had , no schmoak on that that island lol
He was happy when I had offered , didn't ask if I had spare hardwood and wants to come out to help now that he's seen the other side of that gate


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Haven’t had Buffalo Trace yet. They make Blanton’s, Eagle Rare, and Colonel Taylor (among others).
> 
> I’m on the hunt for some Weller also.
> 
> yeah, we have a few hives, and a few cows. Hoping to increase both this year.



I got weller one time from a liquor store in Wooster Ohio. 

Also a place here can get it.

Let me know. I can find it for ya. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Whiskey boys....


----------



## dancan

Crown Royal is smooth , Flora de Cana from Nicaragua make a nice rum .

Canadian Club , Ron Carioca , Bacardi and Smirnoff all fall in the same category for me , what I drank when I was 16 to 25 Lol

Sloe Gin , Sangria , Rasberry mist , Aspe Spermanti , Hermit's Wine , Unknown Black rum , any beer was good beer , home made wine , home made moonshine and best of all , Swish Lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

Almost forgot this one fellas, got a text from the wife on her way back from dropping off the older daughter at school


----------



## MechanicMatt

The last time I drank Canadian Club....

Dart night at my pal that owns the machine shop


----------



## hamish

I could most likely eat off it.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> I could most likely eat off it.View attachment 794952
> View attachment 794956


I've definitely eaten of dirtier plates lol.
Nice looking saw.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Anybody wanna guess how to get your lifted truck warranty’d??View attachment 794933


Get the service manager drunk after his shift .


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey guys was wondering if anyone new anything about Husqvarna 61? My uncle has one that hasn’t been used much maybe 100 hours and said I could have it for 100 bucks


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had one a few years back, had the old white top. Good runner, they are open port cylinders. You can put a 272cylinder on them easily enough....


----------



## Plowboy83

His is all orange and looks brand new is there any difference in power from the 359 I have


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Odd but nice weather eh Chipper?
> 
> 50 degrees and sunny [emoji23]
> 
> Motorcycle are out and our yards still have snow [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Crazy, got another row done in the woodshed today, almost done with that pile of locust. Gonna start pulling from the big pile in the front to finish this side and to get all the wood from around the big elm in the pile, then I'll split some of the big red oak/locust pile in the back yard. 
Saw a couple bicyclist riding by this week/weekend, the guys who like a challenge come up the hill out of the river valley, the lightweights stay on the flats in the river bottom . 


U&A said:


> Man i missed out on a KILLER scrounge. About 10 BIG oaks and some other trees are being taken down by the county a couple miles from my house. They are widening the shoulders and re-paving With one of those fancy machines are county just bought that scoops up the old Blacktop and spits it back out new.
> 
> Appertaining it is ALL claimed by 2 guys[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> We will see how they handle it themselves. They now know im anxiously interested.
> Don’t think they realize how much wood it’s going to be. Its so much wood it would justify a nice new 48” bar for my saw. ........ anyone make a lightweight bar that long?
> 
> Ill keep you posted chipper[emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Just keep after them, most likely they won't get it all.
We'll be down that way sometime this month again, I could probably help out then , that's for us working together, not drinking .
Had to add that in there since this has become the what you drinking these days thread .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Plowboy83 said:


> His is all orange and looks brand new is there any difference in power from the 359 I have



.2hp more, didn’t look up the weight but I’d guess heavier too


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> His is all orange and looks brand new is there any difference in power from the 359 I have


Front tensioner, rubber AV mounts, sucks fuel and won't filter the air as well.
They are great firewood saws though!


----------



## Plowboy83

MechanicMatt said:


> Had one a few years back, had the old white top. Good runner, they are open port cylinders. You can put a 272cylinder on them easily enough....


I think he said his was bought in 1995


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That was crocks, spell check didn't believe me and changed it.


I saw that and was like .
I've had that happen many times when I'm posting from my phone , then when I'm on the computer I see it and correct it . Most times it makes for a better experience for everyone, sometimes leaving it would be fun for others, but not as much fun for me lol.


----------



## chipper1

macattack_ga said:


> _Got another CL load of red oak on Saturday. As green and heavy as ever.
> I was too sore to unload, so I thought I'd try the jackhammer on the rounds. It worked really well!
> 5-Gallon bucket for scale in some of the pics.
> View attachment 794837
> 
> _


That's what I'm talking about .


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Doesn't look like the hackleberry we have here. I think we're equally north so it is found in our region. Hackleberry has wide furrows with very smooth bark between narrow ridges.
> My guess is 1st one is black walnut. 2nd one could be elm.


You sure about that .
Your description is exactly what this looks like, no way it's walnut, and it's not elm as far as I know.
Only reason I posted it was because Jeff brought up the other tree and it looked a bit similar and the range shown on the map for "hackberry" made me second guess myself. With all the guesses of it being elm I'm even more sure it's not .


----------



## Haywire

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey guys was wondering if anyone new anything about Husqvarna 61? My uncle has one that hasn’t been used much maybe 100 hours and said I could have it for 100 bucks


If you need gaskets/crank seals for it, I've got a set you can have, no charge.


----------



## MustangMike

There are more than one kind of Elm out there, and trees that grow in different places often look a bit different.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> There are more than one kind of Elm out there, and trees that grow in different places often look a bit different.


When I was up in Wisconson a couple yrs ago there was an oak I was looking at, it was obvious from the leaves it was an oak, but the bark looked nothing like any oak we have here.
I have two types of elm here at the house.


----------



## James Miller

Decided it was a good day to start cleaning up the shorts/uglies pile and start filling the cage.
This is where shorts and uglies go to season. Just toss them in and forget about them.
Got about 1/3 filled with that truck load. Theres at least one more truck load to go. The cage holds enough to heat the house for a couple weeks or more when full. Saves the good stuff for another time.


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> The last time I drank Canadian Club....



The last time I had Canadian Club...




I win.


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey guys was wondering if anyone new anything about Husqvarna 61? My uncle has one that hasn’t been used much maybe 100 hours and said I could have it for 100 bucks


Good saws, lots of available parts, several different cylinders fit them. If you do go with the larger cylinders you need to drill and tap one hole to mount the newer top cover that matches the taller cylinder. But we’ve covered that in a dedicated thread here.


----------



## Plowboy83

Haywire said:


> If you need gaskets/crank seals for it, I've got a set you can have, no charge.


Thanks for the offer man I appreciate it.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> The last time I had Canadian Club...
> 
> View attachment 795064
> 
> 
> I win.


Yeah I’d say so. Mercy


----------



## Be Stihl

MechanicMatt said:


> Dragged a load home and did some hand splitting. My pops checked himself in to the hospital today with some intestinal issues this morning, so the hand splitting was a bit of “therapeutic relief” for me. Depending on the cat-scan results will determine if I head over the river after basketball or not....
> 
> @MustangMike Putnam Hospital Incase you didn’t know



Sorry to hear about your Dad.
Is that a cutting axe or splitting axe, bit looks rather slim to me? 
I have the 36” and 28” version in the wedged shaped splitting axe, love them both. I bought the 28” for my oldest son but I have fell in love with it, it splits almost anything but the really large stubborn rounds. The 36” gets those big ones or the 261 does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wut dis? walnut? or cottonwood?


----------



## svk

Cottonwood, those rounds will dry out to nearly white.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Wut dis? walnut? or cottonwood?


Elm.


----------



## MustangMike

Siberian Nuclear Elm


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Siberian Nuclear Elm


Looks like they been hit with a bomb after a windy day, dang things are messy.
I have a branch about 2" in the front from one on the ground, anyone want to come get it, it's going in the fire pit .


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Decided it was a good day to start cleaning up the shorts/uglies pile and start filling the cage[/ATTACH] This is where shorts and uglies go to season. Just toss them in and forget about them. Got about 1/3 filled with that truck load. Theres at least one more truck load to go. The cage holds enough to heat the house for a couple weeks or more when full. Saves the good stuff for another time.



In the past I 'sorta' stacked them against a fence to season and then burned them first at the beginning of the season. Last year I cut around 16 cord and am still working at split/pile - still have about 3-4 to go. I got way more uglies than I can use so am tossing them on top of the 'sale' stacks. I'll have to explain to customers that that stuff is extra in addition to the cord(s) they bought. 2 years ago I sole over a cord of them to a new customer at leas than half price just to get rid of them.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Elm.


I think you have elm on the brain today!


----------



## muad

So, apparently, I’ve been using a 3/16 stihl file to touch up my 3/8 chains for the past year... 

I noticed when I was sorting through my files, and the pack of brand new files I bought last summer say 3/16. Guy at the local dealer must not have had his glasses on. 

Ugh.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> So, apparently, I’ve been using a 3/16 stihl file to touch up my 3/8 chains for the past year...
> 
> I noticed when I was sorting through my files, and the pack of brand new files I bought last summer say 3/16. Guy at the local dealer must not have had his glasses on.
> 
> Ugh.


They still work, maybe not quite optimum though.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> They still work, maybe not quite optimum though.



Indeed, they did. Looks like I’ll need to grab a pack of files when I grab my bar and chains from the other dealer I use. 

Oh well. Such is life.


----------



## muad

Hoping we get this snow they’re forecasting. I’m sick of the rain and mud.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Cottonwood, those rounds will dry out to nearly white.


Seriously? So leave it?


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Hoping we get this snow they’re forecasting. I’m sick of the rain and mud.


You ever get down to cbus?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Seriously? So leave it?


The other guys seem to think it is elm. The siberian elm we have in southern MN never gets that big and the bark is different so I do not know what to say.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Indeed, they did. Looks like I’ll need to grab a pack of files when I grab my bar and chains from the other dealer I use.
> 
> Oh well. Such is life.


I have come across a lot of 3/8 and .325 chains that look like the were ground on one of those tiny wheels for 1/4" pitch chain. Little tiny gullet about the size of a toenail's thickness. They cut much better once you square things up with the right wheel or file!!


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> You ever get down to cbus?


Not too often. It’s about 2-2.5 hours south. 

I drive around it when heading to southern Ohio, unless I’m going to Schmidt’s


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I have come across a lot of 3/8 and .325 chains that look like the were ground on one of those tiny wheels for 1/4" pitch chain. Little tiny gullet about the size of a toenail's thickness. They cut much better once you square things up with the right wheel or file!!



I was hunting for my last new 1/4 file for the 015L, which is how I noticed.


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> So, apparently, I’ve been using a 3/16 stihl file to touch up my 3/8 chains for the past year...





muad said:


> I’ll need to grab a pack of files when I grab my bar and chains from the other dealer I use.



Consider it as an experiment. Let us know what type of difference you notice when cutting?

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Not too often. It’s about 2-2.5 hours south.
> 
> I drive around it when heading to southern Ohio, unless I’m going to Schmidt’s


In German Village?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Be Stihl said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad.
> Is that a cutting axe or splitting axe, bit looks rather slim to me?
> I have the 36” and 28” version in the wedged shaped splitting axe, love them both. I bought the 28” for my oldest son but I have fell in love with it, it splits almost anything but the really large stubborn rounds. The 36” gets those big ones or the 261 does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It’s a chopper, handle is about 24inches. I think x17 is the equivalent. I love that thing!! I also have a 36in x27. The 28in I think is the x25

SVK is the guy to ask....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have come across a lot of 3/8 and .325 chains that look like the were ground on one of those tiny wheels for 1/4" pitch chain. Little tiny gullet about the size of a toenail's thickness. They cut much better once you square things up with the right wheel or file!!


You may want to get some files for them toenails .


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> Consider it as an experiment. Let us know what type of difference you notice when cutting?
> 
> Philbert


Will do.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> In German Village?


Yup. 

Awesome food, good beer, and the cream puffs are legit.


----------



## muad

Still torn on which 50cc to snag. Torn between a MS260Pro or the MS261CM. Looking for a 16” saw for limbing and to let the Mrs. run.


----------



## MustangMike

It got kinda warm today (over 45* F) so I sharpened the 462 (again) and played with my log pile. Didn't have any appointments in the afternoon so I got to play a bit with my wood pile.

Focused on cutting the Oak, Hickory and Black Birch as the Red Maple will dry just fine even if I don't cut and split it till Spring.

This is the 4th time sharpening the 462 since I kinda rocked it (must have touched a pebble in the bark or something). I usually only give 2 swipes a tooth for touch ups, but I gave each tooth 5 swipes each of the 4 times, and dropped the rakers today also, and it is finally cutting like normal again!

Cut a bunch of rounds, but only had time to run the splitter for about 15 minutes, so lots of rounds still to be split.

I don't care what anyone else says, when you are standing on a chip covered wood pile, it is nice to have a decomp to help with starting your warm saw! Makes it so much easier!


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> Still torn on which 50cc to snag. Torn between a MS260Pro or the MS261CM. Looking for a 16” saw for limbing and to let the Mrs. run.



I favor the 261s, especially if it is a Ver II (they are about 1/2 lb lighter than Ver 1). The quad port design also just seems to run stronger.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I favor the 261s, especially if it is a Ver II (they are about 1/0 lb lighter than Ver 1). The quad port design also just seems to run stronger.


Thanks for the input. 

My local dealer buddy really talked up the 261 and the M-Tronic.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My local dealer buddy really talked up the 261 and the M-Tronic.


They also get better fuel economy.
The only bummer about them is they take a good number of pulls to start when they haven't been ran for a bit. Once running they start right up as would be expected.


----------



## MechanicMatt

If it’s gonna be mainly for the Misses, think about the 241. My pops has one and it’s a very capable “small saw”.


----------



## muad

Thanks gents. 

Off to look at the 241 now. LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Or...... 550xp and show her you love her


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Or...... 550xp and show her you love her


I just got her another cow, the saws are for me!

LMAO


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I just got her another cow, the saws are for me!
> 
> LMAO


Then buy the 261.


MechanicMatt said:


> Or...... 550xp and show her you love her


They are much easier to start .


----------



## MustangMike

The 241 is a great little saw, but they are being discontinued (don't know why) and they only have one bar nut.

I love my MMWS 261 Ver II so much I almost got a second one. I run 18" 3/8 chain on it. light enough for limbing, strong enough for so much more.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I like your 261 a lot too. It’s a very impressive little saw


----------



## Cowboy254

A client of mine dropped in yesterday, said he had a big branch come off a very big tree the other day. Landed on a fence and asked me if I wanted the wood. Didn't know what sort of tree it was, thought it might have been elm . Sure.




Turned out to be blue gum which is ok firewood but it was a bit tricky, was on a slope, on a fence, split a small tree down the middle and was suspended, then managed to wind itself between three other trees so there was tension in multiple spots. A bit of thought required but worked it out. 







Ended up with about a cube and a half. Going to be a pain to split so I'll be making some noodles with some of the bits I think. All the boys got a run today which they really needed. 







Nice morning scrounge.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> It’s a chopper, handle is about 24inches. I think x17 is the equivalent. I love that thing!! I also have a 36in x27. The 28in I think is the x25
> 
> SVK is the guy to ask....


The 28” splitter is the X-25

The chopping axe is a longer handled version of the X-15

The x-17 is the short handled splitting axe.


----------



## muddstopper

Did a little chainsaw scrounging today. Hadnt planned on it, but that's the way it usually works out. I was at the local saw shop and saw a dolmar 7910 setting in the corner by the work bench, along with a bunch of husky parts and pieces. Don't see many dolmars around my neck of the woods. There was a couple of 2005 model 372s setting there without bars. I also spied a 51 with a missing crank cover. The 51 sort of peaked my interest because I have a oem top for a 55 setting on the shelf. I asked the mechanic what the deal was on the box of saw parts and the 51. Everything is blown up, bought them for the parts. What you want for the 51, make ya a deal he said. $100. I said I would do that if he threw in the dolmar, I was joking but he started sliding everything toward me, including the 7910. Got to looking in the box and saw some 372 cyl that looked pretty slick. Ok its a deal. Paid him and then asked about the 372's How much for one of them blown up saws. Well, he hadn't checked them out so he threw one on the bench gave it a pull and said this saw isn't blown. Turned out it had blown the ceramic out of the sparkplug. New plug and it ran like new. Second 372 checked it out, good compression but gas line had a hole in it. Another good 372. I said how much, $100 for one. I paid and he decided to put a new b/c on the other one. Tried to crank and the flywheel came off. Fixed the flywheel and then said, I bet that 7910 aint blown either. Three pulls of the rope and it fired and ran like new money. So I got 2 running saws and enough parts to build one more complete 372, a possible need nothing 51, and a couple of parts missing 372's for $200. With the 55 topend on hand and maybe just the price of a set of 372 rings I should have 5 running saws. I guess that makes up for the 55 I lost when I left the tailgate down on my truck a couple of moths back. Some days are just better than others.


----------



## svk

Wow that’s a heck of a deal


----------



## Plowboy83

I’m finally making progress on the eucalyptus in the driveway I’m hoping to get it done by the weekend


----------



## Cowboy254

Definitely red gum. Great firewood. Also popular for furniture.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Still torn on which 50cc to snag. Torn between a MS260Pro or the MS261CM. Looking for a 16” saw for limbing and to let the Mrs. run.


I'll go with @MustangMike on the 261.CM. I did the upgrade from the old 026 last fall. Pretty much the saw that goes to the woods with me now. Like @chipper1 mentioned they can be a little finicky on intial startup (4-6 pulls cold). Air filtration is great compared to the old 026.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I'll go with @MustangMike on the 261.CM. I did the upgrade from the old 026 last fall. Pretty much the saw that goes to the woods with me now. Like @chipper1 mentioned they can be a little finicky on intial startup (4-6 pulls cold). Air filtration is great compared to the old 026.


It doesn't make sense that they can't make them easier to start, the 661 starts first pull when cold . The 550 pops on the 1st or second and is running on the next pull. The ported 357 I sold yesterday hadn't ran for a couple months, popped on the 7th and was running on the 8th , but it ran great and its easier to pull than the 261(recoil size?), it would be easier with a purge bulb.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I'll go with @MustangMike on the 261.CM. I did the upgrade from the old 026 last fall. Pretty much the saw that goes to the woods with me now. Like @chipper1 mentioned they can be a little finicky on intial startup (4-6 pulls cold). Air filtration is great compared to the old 026.


I'm gona have to stop up and take that thing for a spin one day. Still think the 462 would make a great 1 saw plan with a 20 and 28. Will the 261 change my mind?


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I'm gona have to stop up and take that thing for a spin one day. Still think the 462 would make a great 1 saw plan with a 20 and 28. Will the 261 change my mind?


I thought you ran it at the GTG? Yea the 462 would be a good 1 saw plan if I was 30 years younger.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Yup.
> 
> Awesome food, good beer, and the cream puffs are legit.


Buckeye Cream Puff.


----------



## svk

I mean if the 261’s price tag doesn’t scare you away I’d go with that. 

I liked my 241 but power wise it didn’t compare to a pro 50 cc saw. The M-Tronic ran superb though, better than any AT saw I’ve used. Granted I’ve not ran any AT or MT saws newer than 2017 model year. So it comes down to personal preference. Do you want to give up 25 percent of your power for a 10 percent weight loss?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I thought you ran it at the GTG? Yea the 462 would be a good 1 saw plan if I was 30 years younger.


 Nope didn't run the 500i either. My 490 and the 261 are the same weight so I don't see how i could be disappointed with the extra power the 261 has.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I mean if the 261’s price tag doesn’t scare you away I’d go with that.
> 
> I liked my 241 but power wise it didn’t compare to a pro 50 cc saw. The M-Tronic ran superb though, better than any AT saw I’ve used. Granted I’ve not ran any AT or MT saws newer than 2017 model year. So it comes down to personal preference. Do you want to give up 25 percent of your power for a 10 percent weight loss?


Yes price is what scares people away on the pro saws. I would have thought a lot harder at buy-in the 261 AT MSRP but over $100 less sealed the deal. My poor little 241 hasn't seen much action since the 261 came along. You wouldn't think 10 cc would make much of a difference.


----------



## MustangMike

The 261 is great power for it's weight (I'm talking the Ver II which is 1/2 lb lighter), but I would pick the 462 as an all around saw, even if I'm not 30 yrs younger than FS!!!

The two of them make for a great combo. You generally won't need anything else and the bonus of no tuning and infrequent air filter cleaning makes them no brainers!


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> Definitely red gum. Great firewood. Also popular for furniture.



Yeah I was should have milled one of larger ones and made some bar tops out of it for the my shop


----------



## MustangMike

I got more milled wood than I can use … and I still can't bring myself to make fireowood out of one of the Red Oak logs I got!!! This is a terrible affliction!


----------



## farmer steve

Plowboy83 said:


> Yeah I was should have milled one of larger ones and made some bar tops out of it for the my shop


Wait!!! WHAT? You have a bar in your shop?


----------



## muad

Thanks all. 

I think I’m sold on the 261CMv2. 

I have a 361 and 461 right now; and a modded 310 as backup; which is up for sale locally. 

Another member offered me a great deal on a 261CMv2, so I’ll probably jump on it.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I think I’m sold on the 261CMv2.
> 
> I have a 361 and 461 right now; and a modded 310 as backup; which is up for sale locally.
> 
> Another member offered me a great deal on a 261CMv2, so I’ll probably jump on it.


That 310 is a great saw, to bad it weighs almost as much as the 461 .
You'll like the 261vs2, great saws.


farmer steve said:


> Yes price is what scares people away on the pro saws. I would have thought a lot harder at buy-in the 261 AT MSRP but over $100 less sealed the deal. My poor little 241 hasn't seen much action since the 261 came along. You wouldn't think 10 cc would make much of a difference.


Right, did you see the one in the trading post the guy paid 750 for (appears the thread was removed now, it went south pretty quick).
Glad you got yours for 650.
I know a guy for the 241, or are you saving it for retirement .


MustangMike said:


> The 261 is great power for it's weight (I'm talking the Ver II which is 1/2 lb lighter), but I would pick the 462 as an all around saw, even if I'm not 30 yrs younger than FS!!!
> 
> The two of them make for a great combo. You generally won't need anything else and the bonus of no tuning and infrequent air filter cleaning makes them no brainers!


It's really hard to beat in the 70cc class its in or in the 60cc class, its so light.

The filtration is nice as is the AV, best husky that stihls selling .
Competition does produce better products sometimes and then we win, I thing we are all winning with the 462.
The ported 261vs1 I have and the 462 is a great 2 saw plan, I'm on the hunt for a ported vs2 and a ported 462 now .


----------



## muad

I’m on a three saw plan, 261/361/461


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That 310 is a great saw, to bad it weighs almost as much as the 461 .
> You'll like the 261vs2, great saws.



It has been a great saw. When I got the 361, I was schooled on what a “good” saw is. So much faster and lighter for bucking up trees.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> I’m on a three saw plan, 261/361/461


You'll be on the 10 saw plan soon.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> You'll be on the 10 saw plan soon.



Yeah, I’m learning saws are like anything a man likes to collect; you want them all!


----------



## MustangMike

You only have 10???


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You only have 10???


I think he meant of each brand lol.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> It has been a great saw. When I got the 361, I was schooled on what a “good” saw is. So much faster and lighter for bucking up trees.


The 361 is a great saw, but with the weight savings of the 261vs2 I'd guess you'll have it around more as an extra saw with a sharp chain to keep things moving. To gain .4 hp for over a full lb just doesnt sound to great to me, while the 361 is a great one saw plan its not up to the performance per lb the newer mtronic saws have.


----------



## KiwiBro

There are people out there trying to keep their one and only saw running, that cut more per month than most of us cut in a year or more. Respect to those peeps.

that said, my vote, if a smaller saw like the 241 isn't needed, the 261v2 is the go and may well bring yours back to a two saw plan. In fact, I'd sell the 361 and put the money towards the 261


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> I’m on a three saw plan, 261/361/461


T540, 550, 395


----------



## Plowboy83

farmer steve said:


> Wait!!! WHAT? You have a bar in your shop?


Maybe


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> Maybe


I want a barshop, it may or may not be what folks are thinking lol. Its a tool for working on bars, that may sound funny to some as well, okay its for working on chainsaw bars.


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> There are people out there trying to keep their one and only saw running, that cut more per month than most of us cut in a year or more. Respect to those peeps.
> 
> that said, my vote, if a smaller saw like the 241 isn't needed, the 261v2 is the go and may well bring yours back to a two saw plan. In fact, I'd sell the 361 and put the money towards the 261




We shall see, as I really like my 361. But, it y’all are right, I may let it go. Was kind of thinking of having a 261/16”, 361/20”, 461/28” to cover all my needs.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I want a barshop, it may or may not be what folks are thinking lol. Its a tool for working on bars, that may sound funny to some as well, okay its for working on chainsaw bars.



I think that would be really cool[emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I want a barshop, it may or may not be what folks are thinking lol. Its a tool for working on bars, that may sound funny to some as well, okay its for working on chainsaw bars.


Would be cool to have, just to play around with and see what you could resurrect.


----------



## svk

I like a little saw for messing around with trail work and stuff. But in reality a perfect three saw plan up here would be two ported 50 cc saws with the same bar mount and a big bruiser for bucking/falling the big stuff.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I like a little saw for messing around with trail work and stuff. But in reality a perfect three saw plan up here would be two ported 50 cc saws with the same bar mount and a big bruiser for bucking/falling the big stuff.



That’s what the 261 will be for, limbing and clearing trails in the woods. 

That, and something the wife can run. She keeps asking for a saw she can run.


----------



## U&A

Large handle and tach installed. Had to get the whiskey in the picture too[emoji16]. Favorite rye of all time. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Large handle and tach installed. Had to get the whiskey in the picture too[emoji16]. Favorite rye of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


So much awesomeness in this pic.


----------



## SS396driver

You can never have to big of a saw. My two go to saws now are my Dolmar ported 7910. And the 395xp I even bought a 24 inch bar for it. With the 36 inch bar I need two work benches to sharpen it.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> You can never have to big of a saw. My two go to saws now are my Dolmar ported 7910. And the 395xp I even bought a 24 inch bar for it. With the 36 inch bar I need two work benches to sharpen itATTACH=full]795532[/ATTACH] View attachment 795533
> full]795532[/ATTACH]



LOL

AWSOME picture man[emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> I’m on a three saw plan, 261/361/461



A nice 241 would complete that set


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> That’s what the 261 will be for, limbing and clearing trails in the woods.
> 
> That, and something the wife can run. She keeps asking for a saw she can run.


241 it is then, before they are scarce as hens teeth. Job done. And you get to keep your 361.


----------



## muad

You two are not helping! I just finally settled on the 261...


----------



## SS396driver

Last few days I've spent doing other firewood work , making an arch for my dump trailer just about done. I did find out my metal saw will not cut 1 1/2" by .25 square tubing. Had to do most of the cuts freehand with the dewalt angle grinder . Still need to add the hooks and plates to use chains and sinch blocks. The pin and base of the arch will be one foot above the bed on the dump trailer , just pull the pins and it will come out of the trailer. I just tacked the pivot plates till I do a full run with it .


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> You two are not helping! I just finally settled on the 261...


Make it 3.  You'd love a 241 just because.


----------



## KiwiBro

241 is better handling, less fatiguing, a gentler but still capable trail saw.


----------



## SS396driver

And dont bore a 1 inch hole in two 1/4 plates tacked together in your basement with transmisson fluid. I could see the smoke and got a good "let's not do that again " from SWMBO.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> So much awesomeness in this pic.





U&A said:


> Large handle and tach installed. Had to get the whiskey in the picture too[emoji16]. Favorite rye of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Wheres the guns?!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I thought you ran it at the GTG? Yea the 462 would be a good 1 saw plan if I was 30 years younger.


I'll run it for you. I think I'm right at 30 years younger .



SS396driver said:


> You can never have to big of a saw. My two go to saws now are my Dolmar ported 7910. And the 395xp I even bought a 24 inch bar for it. With the 36 inch bar I need two work benches to sharpen it.View attachment 795536
> View attachment 795537



Time for a vice upgrade. Mine will hold the 7910 with a 32 no problem. Well there is one problem the power head blocks the door to the beer fridge with the long bar.


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Wheres the guns?!



One on my hip and and one leaning in the corner next to me. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Went up to the big oak earlier to split and clean up some. Grabbed the 3700 to run a little and see how my chain did in the oak compared to maple. 
Started another row need to get some stakes for the ends.
Left for home in the dark left for home in the dark and realised this is the only light that works on the tractor .


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> I'll run it for you. I think I'm right at 30 years younger .
> 
> View attachment 795563
> Time for a vice upgrade. Mine will hold the 7910 with a 32 no problem. Well there is one problem the power head blocks the door to the beer fridge with the long bar.



Not the vise . But the tool box on the Bench. So I need to wheel the other bench 90° to get it done


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> One my hip and and one leaning the corner next to me.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



And off


----------



## panolo

She's throwing chips good James! You noticing the difference?


----------



## JustJeff

SS396driver said:


> Last few days I've spent doing other firewood work , making an arch for my dump trailer just about done. I did find out my metal saw will not cut 1 1/2" by .25 square tubing. Had to do most of the cuts freehand with the dewalt angle grinder . Still need to add the hooks and plates to use chains and sinch blocks. The pin and base of the arch will be one foot above the bed on the dump trailer , just pull the pins and it will come out of the trailer. I just tacked the pivot plates till I do a full run with it . View attachment 795538
> View attachment 795539
> View attachment 795540
> View attachment 795541
> View attachment 795542
> View attachment 795543


The key to cutting heavier stuff with a chopsaw is to "peck" at it. Jam it down and let off before the breaker blows. Lol. If you ease it down too slow, the abrasive blade heats the steel and work hardens it. Making it harder to cut.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Best dog ever!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 795589
> 
> 
> And off


Did you get that shirt at the rodeo?


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> The key to cutting heavier stuff with a chopsaw is to "peck" at it. Jam it down and let off before the breaker blows. Lol. If you ease it down too slow, the abrasive blade heats the steel and work hardens it. Making it harder to cut.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Tried that little cuts and it it would just bog down. The angle grinder with a thin nerf cut it much butter


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> Did you get that shirt at the rodeo?


Yes sir. Just noticed your from Ohio .


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> I got more milled wood than I can use … and I still can't bring myself to make fireowood out of one of the Red Oak logs I got!!! This is a terrible affliction!



you know my man cave needs a sweet “coffee table”. Or even better a custom made gun rack.... you can come visit to do my taxes, play with the puppy and take some measurements for the gun rack.......


----------



## MustangMike

Or give you the wood and let you build it!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Muad, I like your 3 saw plan, don't let them dissuade you.

While I don't own a 361, they are very respected and getting hard to find. When ported, they run very strong. It will be a great backup if you rock either of the chains on the other saws. I would not sell it if I had it.

Doc Al ported my 360 and does a great job on 361s also.

Just like my 10 mm 044 is here to stay, and countless people post how they wish they had not sold theirs!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Muad, I like your 3 saw plan, don't let them dissuade you.
> 
> While I don't own a 361, they are very respected and getting hard to find. When ported, they run very strong. It will be a great backup if you rock either of the chains on the other saws. I would not sell it if I had it.
> 
> Doc Al ported my 360 and does a great job on 361s also.
> 
> Just like my 10 mm 044 is here to stay, and countless people post how they wish they had not sold theirs!


Thanks brother. 

I LOVE the 361. It’s such an awesome saw. If I could only have one, it would be that one.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That 360 is a runner for sure! One of my favorite saws of my Uncles. Once upon a time, I wielded that thing to process two piles of logs into rounds. And when I say piles.... I mean truck loads. My BIL literally broke his back and couldn’t do his firewood, so my pops uncle and I stepped up to knock it out. Had my two nephews and their pal splitting all day, them boys couldn’t keep up. AND Uncle Mustang had to pry that ported 60cc monster outta my hands at the end of the day, and that says a LOT considering it’s not all orange!


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> I LOVE the 361. It’s such an awesome saw. If I could only have one, it would be that one.



that’s how I feel about my ported 262xp and my Uncles ported 360. You ever run a properly built saw? And I mean “runs like a raped apes smoking bath salts” built?


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Tried that little cuts and it it would just bog down. The angle grinder with a thin nerf cut it much butter



Iv been a welder all my life. Only jobs iv had since high school. Iv always like using a cutoff wheel. For smaller things it is very fast. 

But when you get into big stuff a bandsaw is hard to beat. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> don't let them dissuade you.


Beg to differ. The 241 is perfect as a trail saw, is a little weapon with an easy to do MM and timing advance, fits better into any plan that aims to keep the 361, and most importantly (and playing the long game), is going to be a better fit for the Mrs. We are extremely fortunate to be given a shot to get the Mrs on the CAD wagon so it's crucial we don't blow the opportunity and the 241 is a perfect saw for that while still being capable. It could pay dividends in the long run. She gets used to it and starts burying the 16" picco bar into denser timbers and wants more power. Well, then she can be ntroduced to the world of mods and when she wants more (as every addict does) it's onto the 261, and by then there's no going back. Call the 241 the perfect gateway saw.


----------



## svk

Good evening in the garage. 

I bought a 340 off eBay last fall as well as a box of stuff from @cuinrearview

Got the ebay 340 running easily. The pawls on the flywheel had gummed up and the starter wouldn’t engage. A couple shots of WD40 had them loose. Saw starts up, runs great and oils.




350 from Tim. I like the sticker. 


Complete 142


142 parts saw. This one has had a tough life but the piston and cylinder are good. 



Some goodies




I may try to fit a 3/8 low profile bar and chain to the 340.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’m with KiwiBro on this one! Uncle Mike, you’ve run my pops 241, for the weight it’s. Helluva saw! If Ericka wanted to get into saws, id buy her a 543xp in the blink of an eye!


----------



## muad

Well, Looks like I need to get a 261 and 241  


The 241 looks to be a tough one to find. Not finding much online.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey @muad ask @farmer steve if his is for sale.......

If I was a Stihl guy that’s who’d I’d be talking to. But I prefer all orange.... ya know, Swedish gals are 10x hotter than German ladies


----------



## svk

Honestly you don’t want both. 

You’ll never use the 241.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Or.... get a 345(blown top end) , a 350 mid plate on it and a 346 p/c and BOOM instant fun saw! It’s all orange, makes smiles, can be built cheaper than buying either the 241 or 261

@chipper1 tell him I’m not lying


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Or.... get a 345(blown top end) , a 350 mid plate on it and a 346 p/c and BOOM instant fun saw! It’s all orange, makes smiles, can be built cheaper than buying either the 241 or 261
> 
> @chipper1 tell him I’m not lying


Did you see the two saws in my last post


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> Was going to move my hydro splitter to the back near the wood today, but it is just too wet. So I just grabbed the X-27 and focused on Oak and Hickory. I'll leave the Maple, Black Birch and Beech for the hydro when I get it back there.
> 
> My list for easiest to split straight grain wood includes Ash, Black Walnut, Oak and Hickory. Black Cherry is often not bad.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum are Elm, Norway Maple, and Black Birch.



I had some black birch this spring that would rather sheer than split, splitter had no trouble only a few creaks and pings for the big pieces with notches. And the rest of it was still rough looking. Great burning I must say, lasts a long time. The picture is one of the pieces that split nicely.


----------



## Be Stihl

muad said:


> You two are not helping! I just finally settled on the 261...



You won’t be disappointed, no joke I use mine with an 18” bar in hardwood felling bucking noodling limbing. It’s my 1 saw plan. Still hard to believe how much power this 50cc has. I guess I could use a 461, but the 261 really does all I have asked of it and with ease. If it cut any faster it would be scary, wait did I just say that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Or.... get a 345(blown top end) , a 350 mid plate on it and a 346 p/c and BOOM instant fun saw! It’s all orange, makes smiles, can be built cheaper than buying either the 241 or 261
> 
> @chipper1 tell him I’m not lying


I just sold the 2145 I ran in pitchy wood for 3.5yrs, was a fun saw. It had a ported AM 346 cylinder, let it go for 275 plus shipping.
The jreds are the "huskys" I suggest to guys who are more into stihls, many like the straight handlebar on them. What's great about the newer stihls is that they are becoming more husky like in that aspect as well, nice they are getting more ergonomic/husky like.
While they are good saws I'm not a fan of the top cover screws for getting to the air filter, I'd rather use the stihl type or the clips like on a 450/353/346, and the jred cousins myself. Theres a reason I'm not into the 2 series huskys much even though they are great saws.
The 241 would be a better saw for her as it's very refined and the picco chain runs very smooth, it's also a saw that would never be a problem to sell if she decided she wanted a bigger saw. 
All that being said, I'd grab up a used makita 4300 from Home Depot for here for 160-180, hard to beat for this application.
Besides it goes against all the other options and many times I seem to be that guy .


----------



## MustangMike

My saws will be at the CT GTG on 4/18 if anyone wants to run any of them.

Perhaps I can drag a Nephew with me, I donno! He has never run my current Asian 660 … it will wake him up!

Did you fix your 262 yet???


----------



## James Miller

panolo said:


> She's throwing chips good James! You noticing the difference?


Biggest thing I notice is how smooth square is in the cut. My angles are just touching the tie straps on the other side and getting more consistent. But still need to practice alot more.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> My saws will be at the CT GTG on 4/18 if anyone wants to run any of them.
> 
> Perhaps I can drag a Nephew with me, I donno! He has never run my current Asian 660 … it will wake him up!
> 
> Did you fix your 262 yet???


I've run most of your saws at one GTG or another. I'll take one of each.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Best dog ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




That's @Loggernate's son's dog.


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> And dont bore a 1 inch hole in two 1/4 plates tacked together in your basement with transmisson fluid. I could see the smoke and got a good "let's not do that again " from SWMBO.



Also don't start a saw in the basemen while standing under a fire alarm....don't ask how I know.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Beg to differ. The 241 is perfect as a trail saw, is a little weapon with an easy to do MM and timing advance, fits better into any plan that aims to keep the 361, and most importantly (and playing the long game), is going to be a better fit for the Mrs. We are extremely fortunate to be given a shot to get the Mrs on the CAD wagon so it's crucial we don't blow the opportunity and the 241 is a perfect saw for that while still being capable. It could pay dividends in the long run. She gets used to it and starts burying the 16" picco bar into denser timbers and wants more power. Well, then she can be ntroduced to the world of mods and when she wants more (as every addict does) it's onto the 261, and by then there's no going back. Call the 241 the perfect gateway saw.



I love my 241. I mean, Cowgirl loves her 241. Got it from Randy, new and freshly ported. Sure, it took him rather longer to do it than he said it would but it screams. It has made my 460 almost redundant. That is not to say that it can cope with the bigger stuff that the 460 can because it cannot. But there is such a narrow range between what I will use the 241 with before I reach for the 661 that I generally bypass the 460 now if I'm working my way along a long log. With the 16in bar, I'll cut up to 18 inch wood before I grab the 661 to continue on. I got the 241 for the lightness but (ported) it has way exceeded my expectations. I wouldn't sell the 460 because it gives me extra man-cred when I'm talking to other blokes about chainsaws but it is now my least used saw. 

I bought a new 241 for my old man recently and it came with semi-chisel instead of the full chisel 0.325 chain I asked for. I put a tank through it and wasn't that excited as it was spinning way fewer revs than my 241 (understandably). But that was first tank out of the box and after more use and with full chisel chain it will kick some aussie eucalpyt butt for Dad.


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 795589
> 
> 
> And off


Is that a full size XD? I carry a sub compact in 40. Glocks and I don't get along so the XDs got my nod.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Also don't start a saw in the basemen while standing under a fire alarm....don't ask how I know.


You get the same result if you start a motorcycle in the garage attached to the house.


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey @muad ask @farmer steve if his is for sale.......
> 
> If I was a Stihl guy that’s who’d I’d be talking to. But I prefer all orange.... ya know, Swedish gals are 10x hotter than German ladies


Like your Uncle said Matt, some guys sell a saw and regret it and I know that would be me. I think @muad will be good with his 3 saw plan. For now.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I love my 241. I mean, Cowgirl loves her 241. Got it from Randy, new and freshly ported. Sure, it took him rather longer to do it than he said it would but it screams. It has made my 460 almost redundant. That is not to say that it can cope with the bigger stuff that the 460 can because it cannot. But there is such a narrow range between what I will use the 241 with before I reach for the 661 that I generally bypass the 460 now if I'm working my way along a long log. With the 16in bar, I'll cut up to 18 inch wood before I grab the 661 to continue on. I got the 241 for the lightness but (ported) it has way exceeded my expectations. I wouldn't sell the 460 because it gives me extra man-cred when I'm talking to other blokes about chainsaws but it is now my least used saw.
> 
> I bought a new 241 for my old man recently and it came with semi-chisel instead of the full chisel 0.325 chain I asked for. I put a tank through it and wasn't that excited as it was spinning way fewer revs than my 241 (understandably). But that was first tank out of the box and after more use and with full chisel chain it will kick some aussie eucalpyt butt for Dad.


I run the 16"picco on my 241 and it's a screamer.


----------



## muddstopper

well I hate to say it, but I haven't burnt a stick of wood all winter. I did haul a cord to my buddy that is fighting cancer. He has about burnt all of it so I may have to take him another load pretty soon. Looks like a early spring here, already seeing buds on the trees.


----------



## md1486

I wanted to make a bit of firewood cutting in the next few days at the cabin.
I guess Im gonna have to find something else to do.


----------



## muddstopper

Setting here watching the creek rise. At 5:30 it was at the top of its banks. Now its way out in the field. Flood watches out all around here with several more inches predicted. My firewood is under water as are most of my tractor attachments. Water half way up on the wheels of my trailers. My boat has gas in it if things get really bad, but it would have to rise another 10ft or so before I might need it. Not in any danger myself, but I bet those folks building their new house down on the river are having a awww schiff moment about now.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Iv been a welder all my life. Only jobs iv had since high school. Iv always like using a cutoff wheel. For smaller things it is very fast.
> 
> But when you get into big stuff a bandsaw is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Band saw will be my next purchase


----------



## muad

Well, I found a 241 from the same fella that has a new 261CMv2. Prices are very fair. 

But, I can get the 261 PHO for less than the 241 with a B/C. Is the 241 really that good?


----------



## woodchip rookie

muddstopper said:


> Setting here watching the creek rise. At 5:30 it was at the top of its banks. Now its way out in the field. Flood watches out all around here with several more inches predicted. My firewood is under water as are most of my tractor attachments. Water half way up on the wheels of my trailers. My boat has gas in it if things get really bad, but it would have to rise another 10ft or so before I might need it. Not in any danger myself, but I bet those folks building their new house down on the river are having a awww schiff moment about now.


Everything sloppy here too. If it wasnt so cold I would suit up and play in the slop on the tdub


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, I found a 241 from the same fella that has a new 261CMv2. Prices are very fair.
> 
> But, I can get the 261 PHO for less than the 241 with a B/C. Is the 241 really that good?


For your wife I think it is that good, besides a 261 can be bought any day of the week.
I scrounged up another 372 oe last weekend, I'll probably list my brand new 572. Yes in stock form the 572 will out cut it and it has various other creature comforts, but you can't get them as easily in great condition these days and I can buy a new 572 anytime I want. The 372 also has heat  .
If for any reason you want to sell the 241 you will be able to easily with very little loss if any depending on what you pay for it.
I see very few guys asking for a 261cm2(except you lol), and quite a few asking for the 241's.




She's running pretty fat at 13k and the chin is the one I got on it, it's sharp, but not optimal for the saw/wood combo .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Would be cool to have, just to play around with and see what you could resurrect.


I think @Philbert needs one, then he could do a bar challenge, I hear he has lots of room in the garage where he could set one up .
It would be a nice item to have, I don't see me making any money with it, but it's something that doesn't loose any value and they have actually gone up in value if anything for a used one.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Biggest thing I notice is how smooth square is in the cut. My angles are just touching the tie straps on the other side and getting more consistent. But still need to practice alot more.


The saw sounds awesome, and the chain makes up for the AV on there or lack of AV .
The chain is perfectly tuned to the wood/saw .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I think @Philbert needs one, then he could do a bar challenge, I hear he has lots of room in the garage where he could set one up.


I have wanted one ever since I first saw one at a GTG at tree monkey's shop several years back!

I _don't_ have the room for one, and really could not justify one if I did. Would be different if I had a business.

Might be fun to get one down to @heimannm 's museum, along with some of the classic Silvey grinders.

I do appreciate the posts where guys perform a lot of the Bar Shop functions, using table saws, drill presses, home made fixtures, etc.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

muddstopper said:


> Setting here watching the creek rise. At 5:30 it was at the top of its banks. Now its way out in the field. Flood watches out all around here with several more inches predicted. My firewood is under water as are most of my tractor attachments. Water half way up on the wheels of my trailers. My boat has gas in it if things get really bad, but it would have to rise another 10ft or so before I might need it. Not in any danger myself, but I bet those folks building their new house down on the river are having a awww schiff moment about now.


Not to much moving around here . I'm watching the ice build


up on everything


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I have wanted one ever since I first saw one at a GTG at tree monkey's shop several years back!
> 
> I _don't_ have the room for one, and really could not justify one if I did. Would be different if I had a business.
> 
> Might be fun to get one down to @heimannm 's museum, along with some of the classic Silvey grinders.
> 
> I do appreciate the posts where guys perform a lot of the Bar Shop functions, using table saws, drill presses, home made fixtures, etc.
> 
> Philbert


I figured you'd like one too .
A buddy of mine up here had one, I'm not sure if he still does or not, if I could get it into the basement I would have been more interested, that or if I had my barn built .
Yep, they'll need a raker grinder too .

It is cool to see how guys work around not having one, much of the work it would not be needed, but having one tool that can do it all is pretty cool.
For those who don't know here's a nice video showing some of the features, there are also things that can be done on it for custom bars such as race bars.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Well, I found a 241 from the same fella that has a new 261CMv2. Prices are very fair.
> 
> But, I can get the 261 PHO for less than the 241 with a B/C. Is the 241 really that good?


I think the 241 is really good. I cut a lot of wood with mine using all 16" of the bar. The 261 just gets it done a bit quicker. I think if you get the 261 you'll find you won't use your 361 as much.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Not to much moving around here . I'm watching the ice buildView attachment 795782
> View attachment 795783
> View attachment 795784
> up on everything


Doesn't the seat on the bota flip forward .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Doesn't the seat on the bota flip forward .


Yes it does but would rather the seat get iced up than all the switches under the seat.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Yes it does but would rather the seat get iced up than all the switches under the seat.


I guess, is there more than one? Ice will break off pretty nice, bummer she has to sit outside.
Been considering selling mine, then buying a new one on credit and using the cash to build a good portion of my pole barn. Considering options, I'd like to get building since the economy is showing no slow down. Maybe if we have a change after the election, I could wait until then, but I'm starting to feel this yr is the time to start it.


----------



## SS396driver

Shes usually in the barn . But I had to back my Dodge into the barn . Have some of my wifes training equipment in the bed. That stuff cant get wet. Shes moving to another place to work .


----------



## SS396driver

It was 62 here on Monday. I made a rookie mistake when I was mig welding the arch. I took off my long sleeve shirt now my left arm is mig burnt . Not to bad just a light red.


----------



## muad

Icey as all get out today.


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> Well, I found a 241 from the same fella that has a new 261CMv2. Prices are very fair.
> 
> But, I can get the 261 PHO for less than the 241 with a B/C. Is the 241 really that good?



NO!!!


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> It was 62 here on Monday. I made a rookie mistake when I was mig welding the arch. I took off my long sleeve shirt now my left arm is mig burnt . Not to bad just a light red.


Better than getting a visit from the sand man at 3 in the morning .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> NO!!!


What saw does your wife like Mike.


----------



## MustangMike

Also, 261 bars and chains will interchange with your other saws, the 241 is different.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> What saw does your wife like Mike.



Any one that I don't own!


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I figured you'd like one too .
> A buddy of mine up here had one, I'm not sure if he still does or not, if I could get it into the basement I would have been more interested, that or if I had my barn built .
> Yep, they'll need a raker grinder too.


And the bar straightening press. 



And know how to weld!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Better than getting a visit from the sand man at 3 in the morning .



Always wear the auto darkening welding helmet .


----------



## KiwiBro

What's the price difference between the two saws? If bugger all in the long run it's irrelevant against increasing the risks of no matrimonial participation.
Different bar mounts and chains isn't an issue really, because why run a 20" on the 261 when have both a 361 and I can't recall, was it a 461?

One way to settle this for good is to ask the Mrs to decide by testing both saws. At the same time you'll be able to surprise yourself how capable the 241 is for a small size. If the Mrs likes the 261 then done deal.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Better than getting a visit from the sand man at 3 in the morning .


Dad used to take me to work in the weekends and of course when told never to look while he was welding, that's the first thing i did. But only once. IIRC the pain in my rrrrs was just subsiding when the eye pain kicked in. It was little comfort that dad got his rrrs kicked when he got home too.


----------



## woodchip rookie

SS396driver said:


> Not to much moving around here . I'm watching the ice buildView attachment 795782
> View attachment 795783
> View attachment 795784
> up on everything


What is the plant?


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> What is the plant?


Rhododendron. One is purple other one is red looks like this in spring


----------



## SS396driver

I got around to playing with the Badlands winch today. Got the motor to turn both in and out . No noises or binding. The control solenoid is shot just ordered a replacement . Cost 32.99 so I'll have two winches . Not a bad thing.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Dad used to take me to work in the weekends and of course when told never to look while he was welding, that's the first thing i did. But only once. IIRC the pain in my rrrrs was just subsiding when the eye pain kicked in. It was little comfort that dad got his rrrs kicked when he got home too.


Bummer, been there .


SS396driver said:


> Always wear the auto darkening welding helmet .


I was using a buddies last month welding the exhaust on our accord, what a piece of junk, I should buy him a new one for next summer. He doesn't work in his shop thru winter because it's too cold for him, gives me some time to find a deal for him .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> And the bar straightening press.
> 
> 
> 
> And know how to weld!
> 
> Philbert



I've never seen that one before.
Did you notice the grinder is just a 4" grinder lol.
I once straightened my lawnmower blade at the inlaws with their vertical hydraulic press, it looks just like a wood splitter .
Edit: found it lol.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/good-morning-check-in.103636/page-11593#post-5973207


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Rhododendron. One is purple other one is red looks like this in spring
> 
> View attachment 795830


I kid you not someone here managed the holy grail of a black one. Well, so dark blue it appeared black.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I saw those down in VA a couple weeks ago. Do they not lose leaves in the winter?


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> I saw those down in VA a couple weeks ago. Do they not lose leaves in the winter?


 
No the deer eat them all winter I have burlap about 5 ft high on them. They are taller than the eve of the house. The leaves kinda wilt in extreme cold but never loose the leaves. But in spring when in bloom all you hear is the hum of honey bees and hummingbirds


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> I kid you not someone here managed the holy grail of a black one. Well, so dark blue it appeared black.



Couple of neighbors have the real dark ones. Very hard to maintain


----------



## farmer steve

My CRS is kicking in. Don't think I posted this tree. Guess nobody wanted to scrounge sycamore. The bench is 8 feet wide.


----------



## SS396driver

Sycamore is a big tree but a pain to split.


----------



## SS396driver

I always post pictures of my back yard but this is my front yard . Right now we have freezing fog. Which is worse than freezing rain . Because it starts to freeze the underside of sheltered areas. Still have power but the genny is gassed up and ready


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Also, 261 bars and chains will interchange with your other saws, the 261 is different.


Pretty sure you meant 241 is different.
Thats one of the things that makes it perform well as a smaller saw, the smaller bar and picco chain, are less weight. The bar makes the weight of the saw with the cutting equipment much lighter, and the chain helps it to cut quicker than a similar up saw with a 325 chain so that helps a lot for cut times. The picco also is very smooth cutting and the bar/chain combo is safer for a new cutter since it has a smaller tip and it will have less potential for kickback.
I've done a lot of thinking about these things since I will be allowing my boy to cut more and more in the next few yrs. I know his mom's side of the family has had plenty of back issues so I have waited longer than I was going to so he could develop more, besides if he starts cutting I will get moved to helper lol.


MustangMike said:


> Any one that I don't own!


So there's another vote for the 241 .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I always post pictures of my back yard but this is my front yard . Right now we have freezing fog. Which is worse than freezing rain . Because it starts to freeze the underside of sheltered areas. Still have power but the genny is gassed up and ready View attachment 795854


Looks nice, well the view, not the freezing fog part .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Looks nice, well the view, not the freezing fog part .


 I love being where I am. I really have only a few full time neighbors. My biggest landwise neighbor is the State on NY 1700 acres around me. So it's nice a quiet most of the time


----------



## SS396driver

But I do love hearing the trees fall when we have weather like this . Absolute quiet then a load crash . No chainsaws.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The saw sounds awesome, and the chain makes up for the AV on there or lack of AV .
> The chain is perfectly tuned to the wood/saw .


I think it's a bit low on the rakers. But this is the first one that's made me feel like I'm starting to get it. 
Honestly the counter vibes are pretty smooth for a 30+ year old saw. I want to do a base gasket delete and port the intake block on this one to compliment the muffler mod. And do the second muffler with gills as some people didn't like how I did the one on the saw now.


----------



## svk

I am surprised that the 261 wears the large mount. But I suppose the small mount Stihl is really small. Versus Husky uses A041 mount for small saws, K095 "Small Husky" for mid size saws, and D009 for large saws. The small mount Stihl A074 is very similar to A041.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I love being where I am. I really have only a few full time neighbors. My biggest landwise neighbor is the State on NY 1700 acres around me. So it's nice a quiet most of the time


Here too, one retired neighbor on a shared drive with him and I on it. He overlooks our front yard, which includes our front porch so he can see when things get dropped off here, if it's raining he'll grab my packages up and bring them in his house/garage. It's awesome to have a great neighbor .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I think it's a bit low on the rakers. But this is the first one that's made me feel like I'm starting to get it. View attachment 795857
> Honestly the counter vibes are pretty smooth for a 30+ year old saw. I want to do a base gasket delete and port the intake block on this one to compliment the muffler mod. And do the second muffler with gills as some people didn't like how I did the one on the saw now.


Sounded as though that saw ran well at those rpms in that size wood, if you stick it in bigger wood that may change, the joys of having the perfect chain for every situation lol. The chain in that 372 video wasn't very good, but it cut good enough to run it for cookies, I wouldn't want to have to cut hardwood with.
Not doubting what you're saying, but I enjoy my springs .
I don't remember what the muffler mod looked like.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I am surprised that the 261 wears the large mount. But I suppose the small mount Stihl is really small. Versus Husky uses A041 mount for small saws, K095 "Small Husky" for mid size saws, and D009 for large saws. The small mount Stihl A074 is very similar to A041.


Makes a big difference in the right place for me, if not, I wouldn't own a 241.
It's also one of the reasons I'm not the biggest fan of a 562, I really like the small mount in a 60cc saw, or I'll just grab a 70.


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> Well, I found a 241 from the same fella that has a new 261CMv2. Prices are very fair.
> 
> But, I can get the 261 PHO for less than the 241 with a B/C. Is the 241 really that good?



Tldr


----------



## KiwiBro

Ryobi for the win.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Sounded as though that saw ran well at those rpms in that size wood, if you stick it in bigger wood that may change, the joys of having the perfect chain for every situation lol. The chain in that 372 video wasn't very good, but it cut good enough to run it for cookies, I wouldn't want to have to cut hardwood with.
> Not doubting what you're saying, but I enjoy my springs .
> I don't remember what the muffler mod looked like.



A few people said doing it like this puts to much heat on the jug. I have a second muffler so I'm gona try gills in that one and maybe have someone close up the factory outlets on the back. I like the one on it now cause it looks stock.


----------



## 95custmz

Got the fireplace filled with scrounged Honey Locust, tonight! [emoji91][emoji91]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> What's the price difference between the two saws? If bugger all in the long run it's irrelevant against increasing the risks of no matrimonial participation.
> Different bar mounts and chains isn't an issue really, because why run a 20" on the 261 when have both a 361 and I can't recall, was it a 461?
> 
> One way to settle this for good is to ask the Mrs to decide by testing both saws. At the same time you'll be able to surprise yourself how capable the 241 is for a small size. If the Mrs likes the 261 then done deal.


Good points. 

No one local has a 241 that I can find. Local dealer has the 261s in stock. But, another brother here has both, new, and his prices seem very fair. 

Probably gonna snag one from him, just trying to see. My local dealer will let me trade in my ms310, but I’ll take a hit on it. I’ve got my money out of it, so not too worried. 

I greatly appreciate the insight and wisdom y’all have shared.


----------



## muad

95custmz said:


> Got the fireplace filled with scrounged Honey Locust, tonight! [emoji91][emoji91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love honey locust. Burns great, and grows fast. Side benefit is the pods they throw off are great food for goats and such.


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Tldr



I rike it!!

241, correct??


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> I rike it!!
> 
> 241, correct??


yes. That reminds me, Cowboy, if you're reading this, did your old man get his 241 and if so how does he like it and what did it cost him please? They are absurdly expensive here. People look at them and go 'you gotta be sh1tting me'. I don't think Stihl NZ sold many.


----------



## muddstopper

Well its still raining. It stopped just long enough for the creek to go back in its banks, but raining hard enough now that it might jump back out again. I didn't escape a little loss. I had a couple of 330gal totes down in the edge of the wood. The water got up just enough to float them down stream. I drove around down stream and found both totes, but the water was up to much to get to them. Both totes are tangled in a bunch of brush and if the creek don't rise, they should still be there when the rain stops. I talked to the property owners and let them know I would be getting them as soon as it was dry enough. If the water gets up again, I suspect I will find them floating down the river.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That’s wild. During one hurricane I drove silver maple poles into the ground and chained my kids trampoline down. The weather can definitely wreak havoc on our stuff!


----------



## muad

Bummer man. Good luck. 

We’re getting ice and snow here. I wish it’d snow a foot. But, it’s NW Ohio, and I ain’t that lucky


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Bummer man. Good luck.
> 
> We’re getting ice and snow here. I wish it’d snow a foot. But, it’s NW Ohio, and I ain’t that lucky


We could probably share, we have some extra snow


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> yes. That reminds me, Cowboy, if you're reading this, did your old man get his 241 and if so how does he like it and what did it cost him please? They are absurdly expensive here. People look at them and go 'you gotta be sh1tting me'. I don't think Stihl NZ sold many.



Yes, I delivered the 241 in December. He gave it a squirt last week (too hot and full of bushfires until then) and this was his report:

"I gave the new chainsaw a workout yesterday. It certainly cuts well and is quite big enough for what I am likely to cut. And being lighter than my old one also helps"

The 241 has about the same power as Dad's old 031AV but about 6 tons less weight. It was $1500 AUD for the 241 but that also includes 2 x 0.325 RS chains, sprocket and bar to match and a bottle of stihl 2-stroke oil. That was the set-up that Randy recommended when I got mine so I just got the same again. I now have a spare picco chain, bar and sprocket. Gave Dad the receipt so I can't tell you exactly what the saw would have been in standard form.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> We could probably share, we have some extra snow View attachment 795946
> View attachment 795945
> View attachment 795944


Lucky!!!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> And do the second muffler with gills as some people didn't like how I did the one on the saw now.


If the saw works as you want it to, never mind what people said about it.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> If the saw works as you want it to, never mind what people said about it.


Just seemed like something fun to try since I have a second muffler. I don't really care what most people think. Lots of people on this site would tell me I'm nuts for putting a new rear handle and some other parts on a 36 year old busted saw. I have a soft spot for the 3400/4000 poulans. Someday I'll find a 4000 at a price I can afford.


----------



## James Miller

Manchester just got hammered by the storm rolling through. Hope @Totembear is doing ok.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Just seemed like something fun to try since I have a second muffler. I don't really care what most people think. Lots of people on this site would tell me I'm nuts for putting a new rear handle and some other parts on a 36 year old busted saw. I have a soft spot for the 3400/4000 poulans. Someday I'll find a 4000 at a price I can afford.


I doubt many of the modern saw fanboys or builder groupies have ran a larger cube Poulan from that era. People do not really understand until they do


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> You can never have to big of a saw. My two go to saws now are my Dolmar ported 7910. And the 395xp I even bought a 24 inch bar for it. With the 36 inch bar I need two work benches to sharpen it.View attachment 795536
> View attachment 795537


Well, I would agree that you can never have a saw too big. But, can you have too many big saws? I think I have 10 over 90CC's. I made 6 new shelves last week. The top one has 3 Homelite Super 1050's, 2 run. One has a 24" bar, one has a 36" bar, and the non runner is holding the 45 inch bar so I don't misplace it. I do stuff like that. The 99CC Mac starts, but I've never cut with it yet. Here lately, cutting all this dead Ash, I cut up all the stuff from wrist size to leg size with my Echo 305 or MS170. Then up to 20" with my Echo 500VL or MS290. The 660 with 25" bar gets most of the rest. The last time I fired up one of the big ones was when I finished putting the shelves up and started all of them, then I had to go lay down for two hours.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 795589
> 
> 
> And off


Spent Tuesday on the farm plinking. Mid 60's, sunny. Odd weather for WV. Shot all day off the 50 yard bench. First shot made a donut out of a clay pigeon, second shot made a necklace out of a quarter. That was the Ruger #3 Custom in 25-35. The more I shoot it, the more I like it. Shot the 22 HiPower, 250 Savsge, the AR, and several 22's.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Spent Tuesday on the farm plinking. Mid 60's, sunny. Odd weather for WV. Shot all day off the 50 yard bench. First shot made a donut out of a clay pigeon, second shot made a necklace out of a quarter. That was the Ruger #3 Custom in 25-35. The more I shoot it, the more I like it. Shot the 22 HiPower, 250 Savsge, the AR, and several 22's.View attachment 796006


Winning!


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Lucky!!!


Come on over
Bring your shovel...


----------



## muad

I would move to Idaho in a heartbeat. My buddy moved to Boise from LA a couple years ago. 

If I could find a good It job and land for the homestead, I would relocate right now.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> I would move to Idaho in a heartbeat. My buddy moved to Boise from LA a couple years ago.
> 
> If I could find a good It job and land for the homestead, I would relocate right now.


Oh... he’s one of “those” .., guess he didn’t get the memo, we are FULL, lol.
It’s still a great place and you would be welcome but it is changing a lot with all the people coming in. 
Might have to move to Wyoming next


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Oh... he’s one of “those” .., guess he didn’t get the memo, we are FULL, lol.
> It’s still a great place and you would be welcome but it is changing a lot with all the people coming in.
> Might have to move to Wyoming next


He’s a true Californian, a Gun loving one. 

He owns Varminter.com. Huge hunter, and loved hunting all over California. But, their politics and anti-gun laws drove him out. 

He’s good people.


----------



## TeeMan

SS396driver said:


> Sycamore is a big tree but a pain to split.



I agree; sycamore is difficult to split and ties up too much time.


----------



## muad

TeeMan said:


> I agree; sycamore is difficult to split and ties up too much time.


And it puts out crap for BTUs.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> He’s a true Californian, a Gun loving one.
> 
> He owns Varminter.com. Huge hunter, and loved hunting all over California. But, their politics and anti-gun laws drove him out.
> 
> He’s good people.


Yeah I figured, just giving you a hard time. Most of the people that come here are trying to get away from that stuff.


----------



## rarefish383

My wife called and told me the road a friend lives on was closed, to call and see if they could get out. It's a friend that had a stroke several years ago and he's just getting around in a wheel chair and cane on clean level ground. Turns out a Tornado went thru. He had at least 6 big White Pines snapped off about 30' up. 3 across his driveway.I got there and 3 neighbors were trying to gum their way thru the logs, all dull saws. One FINALLY got thru a cut with his Husky and said, "that thing sure has a tough knot in it". I laughed and said, "if you stop cutting the asphalt under the log the knots will get a lot softer." I finished up the two bigger logs with the 660 and 25" bar. They had a stupid woman out on the main road, the car in front of here drove over a downed power line, so to keep from running over it, she got out and picked it up and moved it. Well, she didn't move it far enough, ran over it, a loop flipped over her tire, and as she tried to speed away, it snatched her whole car sideways and down a bank. Anyway, every one was standing around admiring their good work. I said, "I'm getting the hell out here". They all looked at me like I was nuts. I said, "you are all standing here, in 30-40 mile per hour winds, talking about the big trees that blew down, In The Wind. More are on their way, see ya.".


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> "you are all standing here, in 30-40 mile per hour winds, talking about the big trees that blew down, In The Wind. More are on their way, see ya.".


People are so stupid, especially in groups!!!


----------



## U&A

Should’ve went with my gut. I stopped going to the tree service that has a logging road with piles of wood everywhere that you can take for free. I kept finding junk wood or nails in everything.

Ran out of wood to split so I thought I’d stop by to take a look. Couldn’t resist a giant oak.
Hardly even buried my brand new chain and 32” bar in a HUGE pc of oak. 

Just destroyed every cutter on my brand new chain[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

****ing nails in the tree[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoj


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I delivered the 241 in December. He gave it a squirt last week (too hot and full of bushfires until then) and this was his report:
> 
> "I gave the new chainsaw a workout yesterday. It certainly cuts well and is quite big enough for what I am likely to cut. And being lighter than my old one also helps"
> 
> The 241 has about the same power as Dad's old 031AV but about 6 tons less weight. It was $1500 AUD for the 241 but that also includes 2 x 0.325 RS chains, sprocket and bar to match and a bottle of stihl 2-stroke oil. That was the set-up that Randy recommended when I got mine so I just got the same again. I now have a spare picco chain, bar and sprocket. Gave Dad the receipt so I can't tell you exactly what the saw would have been in standard form.


Thanks for that. NZ$1300 here in standard set-up. I preferred picco up to 16" beyond which chip clearance made .325 better if burying the bar often. I tried to find a 20" picco bar, intending to try skip chain but never could before I sold the saw.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> And dont bore a 1 inch hole in two 1/4 plates tacked together in your basement with transmisson fluid. I could see the smoke and got a good "let's not do that again " from SWMBO.



Well I solved the problem of oiling the drill bit in the the press in the basement. I used old peanut oil from the christmas bird . Wife was like "mmm that smells good what are you cooking ?"


----------



## rarefish383

Well, about 2 my wife called and said a tree went down by a friends front door. Tornado went through. Got there about 230. Had 3 saws and no extra mix. One other friend showed up just to keep the brush and wood out from under my feet. The trunk split in two pieces. The big side toward the yard, the smaller side against the house. Made 3-4 cuts off the stump with the 660. Started st the top with the 170, worked back, then the 290. They both ran out of gas. Poured whawas left in the 660 back in the gallon jug. Filled up the 170 again. Ran out of gas altogether at 4. Made pretty good progress for two old guys in a bit less than two hours.


----------



## rarefish383

I take a little pride in the fact, that if you look at that poor rhododendron in the first pic, it's still there in the second, I didn't crush it.

Tomorrow I'm going to put a rope on one of the highest limbs and pull it away from the house, and I think it will flop right over top of the rhododendron


----------



## svk

Good work Joe. Is that one of those bulbous silver maples from a nursery? They seem to have a lot of issues with rotting at the roots and tipping over like that.


----------



## cat10ken

I stopped at Farm & Fleet today and went down the Stihl isle to check out the 241 and 261 that you guys are all drooling about to see what the big deal is. They didn't have any of either one. They must have upgraded and call them 251 and 271 now. I really wasn't interested because I gave up on Stihl when my new at the time 460 was so hard starting I felt like throwing it in a brush pile and starting it on fire. I have switched to Jonsered and they have been very good saws. 2166, 2172 and 2186.


----------



## svk

cat10ken said:


> I stopped at Farm & Fleet today and went down the Stihl isle to check out the 241 and 261 that you guys are all drooling about to see what the big deal is. They didn't have any of either one. They must have upgraded and call them 251 and 271 now. I really wasn't interested because I gave up on Stihl when my new at the time 460 was so hard starting I felt like throwing it in a brush pile and starting it on fire. I have switched to Jonsered and they have been very good saws. 2166, 2172 and 2186.


Most fleet supply stores that sell Stihl do not stock many pro saws. I know the Ace near my old house only had the homeowner line plus the 461.


----------



## KiwiBro

cat10ken said:


> They must have upgraded and call them 251 and 271 now.


----------



## cat10ken

These Stihl numbers are so confusing and meaningless. I bought a 391 at an auction thinking it was 91cc. That was a big mistake and I overpaid too.


----------



## cat10ken

I haven't been following Stihl too much but I know what I saw 2 hours ago. 251 and 271


----------



## cornfused

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I figured, just giving you a hard time. Most of the people that come here are trying to get away from that stuff.


I remember when my dad bought a bumper sticker to put on his brand spanking new (1972) Chevy 3/4 ton 4X4. It said "Don't californicate Idaho". He's probably floppin around in his grave to see it now!


----------



## KiwiBro

cat10ken said:


> I haven't been following Stihl too much but I know what I saw 2 hours ago. 251 and 271


Neither are upgrades


----------



## dancan

Well , what y'all think ?


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> View attachment 796165
> 
> 
> Well , what y'all think ?


1/3 of a cord.


----------



## dancan

Plus ac , Bose stereo, heated seats and a trailer hitch


----------



## dancan

Leather interior to boot


----------



## Philbert

cat10ken said:


> I stopped at Farm & Fleet . . . to check out the 241 and 261 that you guys are all drooling about . . . They must have upgraded and call them 251 and 271 now.





cat10ken said:


> . . I know what I saw 2 hours ago. 251 and 271



@cat10ken I don't know you personally, and sarcasm can be hard to detect on line. In case you don't know, the MS251 and MS271 are homeowner/ mid range models, while the MS241 and Ms261 are 'pro' model saws.

The actual model numbers can be confusing.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

cat10ken said:


> I stopped at Farm & Fleet today and went down the Stihl isle to check out the 241 and 261 that you guys are all drooling about to see what the big deal is. They didn't have any of either one. They must have upgraded and call them 251 and 271 now. I really wasn't interested because I gave up on Stihl when my new at the time 460 was so hard starting I felt like throwing it in a brush pile and starting it on fire. I have switched to Jonsered and they have been very good saws. 2166, 2172 and 2186.


Really my 460 mag at most takes three pulls and it's been around the block multiple times and abused


----------



## svk

cat10ken said:


> I haven't been following Stihl too much but I know what I saw 2 hours ago. 251 and 271


Yes those are mid sized homeowner grade saws. The second digit of a MS model tells you if it’s homeowner or pro. If it’s an even number it’s a pro saw. Odd number is homeowner. 241, 261, 461, 661, etc are pro saws. 211, 271, 291, etc are homeowner.


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I doubt many of the modern saw fanboys or builder groupies have ran a larger cube Poulan from that era. People do not really understand until they do



I got a buddy that absolutely loves Stihl chainsaws. He’s about 10 years younger than me.... to him Poulan is the Walmart wildthing. You should have seen his face when I brought him to a GTG at Spike60’s and Lee Harvey whipped out a Poulan Pro 455!


----------



## MechanicMatt

dancan said:


> View attachment 796165
> 
> 
> Well , what y'all think ?



is this a sign?? Has the Dancan Scrounger Express returning????


----------



## cat10ken

svk said:


> Yes those are mid sized homeowner grade saws. The second digit of a MS model tells you if it’s homeowner or pro. If it’s an even number it’s a pro saw. Odd number is homeowner. 241, 261, 461, 661, etc are pro saws. 211, 271, 291, etc are homeowner.


Thanks SVK . I am ignorant to Stihl's numbering system. Thanks for the explanation. I'll try to remember.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Well I solved the problem of oiling the drill bit in the the press in the basement. I used old peanut oil from the christmas bird . Wife was like "mmm that smells good what are you cooking ?"View attachment 796128



Dude.

But cutting oil[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The oil is not for lube. Its for cooling[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Peanut oil[emoji23]

This is great. I would do the same thing[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I got a buddy that absolutely loves Stihl chainsaws. He’s about 10 years younger than me.... to him Poulan is the Walmart wildthing. You should have seen his face when I brought him to a GTG at Spike60’s and Lee Harvey whipped out a Poulan Pro 455!


The old saws were much different than the new ones . I pull out the old Homelite ez's and it's like whoa what the hell is that .lots of loud and little cutting


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I got a buddy that absolutely loves Stihl chainsaws. He’s about 10 years younger than me.... to him Poulan is the Walmart wildthing. You should have seen his face when I brought him to a GTG at Spike60’s and Lee Harvey whipped out a Poulan Pro 455!


I’ve got a story like that. Guy at the cant races whips out a shelf queen pro Husky ported by **** and proceeds to get utterly thumped by a John Deere saw. Funniest thing ever. The groupies were pretty quiet after that one lol.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Dude.
> 
> But cutting oil[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The oil is not for lube. Its for cooling[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Peanut oil[emoji23]
> 
> This is great. I would do the same thing[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


 . Yes it's to cool the bit but it still smokes


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> I would move to Idaho in a heartbeat. My buddy moved to Boise from LA a couple years ago.
> 
> If I could find a good It job and land for the homestead, I would relocate right now.


and abandon us?! FALSE BUCKEYE!!


----------



## SS396driver

Only time it counts 

Is when the 7910 and the 395xp come our to cut. And then its serious


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I’ve got a story like that. Guy at the cant races whips out a shelf queen pro Husky ported by **** and proceeds to get utterly thumped by a John Deere saw. Funniest thing ever. The groupies were pretty quiet after that one lol.



Four asterisks...... Hmmmm 
B
R
A

hmm


What’s that 4th asterisk???


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mark, I know what I’m drinking tonight....

Coors “Freedom water” Lights

and

Makers MARK......


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> I’ve got a story like that. Guy at the cant races whips out a shelf queen pro Husky ported by **** and proceeds to get utterly thumped by a John Deere saw. Funniest thing ever. The groupies were pretty quiet after that one lol.


Say it with me now. It's all in the chain.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Four asterisks...... Hmmmm
> B
> R
> A
> 
> hmm
> 
> 
> What’s that 4th asterisk???


Nope!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Huh! I’ve heard some horror stories from his “early days”. Ever heard of “The Red Thorn”?


----------



## U&A

Good lord this thing needs morn than half of the chain ground off to get back to a good edge 

Calling chipper!
[emoji23]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

James I’d say 40/60. A chain does make a WORLD of difference. A guy that ported one of my uncles 046’s gave me a chain that was definitely an eye opener!! But ya gotta have a mean engine to make it work. Just like HP and Tires on a hot rod. 1000hp ain’t gonna get you down the track if ya can’t hook


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Good lord this thing needs morn than half of the chain ground off to get back to a good edge
> 
> Calling chipper!
> [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yikes. Strange to have trailing edge damage!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Huh! I’ve heard some horror stories from his “early days”. Ever heard of “The Red Thorn”?


Yup, and the people who brought that story to popularity have their share of duds too. Lol


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Whoa what you been into tonight . Yes it's to cool the bit but it still smokes



IPA’s 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

A chain needs to be sharp and have properly adjusted rakers. There’s definitely a difference between round ground chisel and a full race chain, but horsepower is still king.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Yikes. Strange to have trailing edge damage!



I know!

The heck happened in that 2 seconds don’t know. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Should’ve went with my gut. I stopped going to the tree service that has a logging road with piles of wood everywhere that you can take for free. I kept finding junk wood or nails in everything.
> 
> Ran out of wood to split so I thought I’d stop by to take a look. Couldn’t resist a giant oak.
> Hardly even buried my brand new chain and 32” bar in a HUGE pc of oak.
> 
> Just destroyed every cutter on my brand new chain[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> ****ing nails in the tree[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoj


Dang!! What a bummer. 

So sorry to hear man. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> and abandon us?! FALSE BUCKEYE!!


Born and raised in FL. 

But Ohio will always be home. Pops is from here, and I spent every summer up here with my Grandparents. 

Moved up here freshman year. Felt like moving back home. 

I could leave though. So long as Pops comes along.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, forget sharp. This chain was filed all around the tie straps, rear of the cutters was taken off. All sorts of wild tricks. I rocked my chain on my 362xp and didn’t feel like sharpening it, ran that race chain for two weeks bucking firewood, LOVED that chain!! Even the rakers were modified, they looked like pegs instead of a round leading edge. Pretty wild chain, wish I still had it!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Brett! Brett was the guys name

Brett had some cool toys!


----------



## muad

So, went to my favorite local Stihl and Husky dealer to grab a 28” ES bar and chains for the 461. Hoping to start in on this red oak tomorrow. Well, I was handling the 261, and honestly, with a 20” bar is was too nose heavy. He said 18” is the sweet spot, but I think a 16” would be the cats ass. Well, I explained to him my dilemma, and he could have sold me a 261 today. I was ready to pull the trigger. But, after listening to me about my wife, he sort of agreed with the idea of a “cheap” saw for her first. He just happened to have a like new MS180C with easy start and a 16” B/C, for $150. Well, before y’all roast me, it makes sense to have her start on a cheapy, versus spending $500+ on a small pro saw. 

That said, after handling the 261, I’m afraid it’s too close in size to my 361. I think the 241 is going to be the winner for a “small” saw for me. If the wife likes cutting, the 241 would be an upgrade for her later. 

Also, the boy is getting to the age to start running a saw. He helps with spliting/stacking, and he runs the stove daily. The 180 will be a good starter for him also. Heck, if we only use it for a year or so, I’m sure I could still flip it for a $100. 

Now to talk with a man about his 241


----------



## muad

Oh, and I held a few Huskies. I liked what I held. They were XP models, the equivalents to the MS261 and MS362 I think. 

Might have to add one at some point :-0


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, forget sharp. This chain was filed all around the tie straps, rear of the cutters was taken off. All sorts of wild tricks. I rocked my chain on my 362xp and didn’t feel like sharpening it, ran that race chain for two weeks bucking firewood, LOVED that chain!! Even the rakers were modified, they looked like pegs instead of a round leading edge. Pretty wild chain, wish I still had it!!




Something like this? Pretty sure this is John Reilly handy work


----------



## MechanicMatt

That’s the traction I’m talking about!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> So, went to my favorite local Stihl and Husky dealer to grab a 28” ES bar and chains for the 461. Hoping to start in on this red oak tomorrow. Well, I was handling the 261, and honestly, with a 20” bar is was too nose heavy. He said 18” is the sweet spot, but I think a 16” would be the cats ass. Well, I explained to him my dilemma, and he could have sold me a 261 today. I was ready to pull the trigger. But, after listening to me about my wife, he sort of agreed with the idea of a “cheap” saw for her first. He just happened to have a like new MS180C with easy start and a 16” B/C, for $150. Well, before y’all roast me, it makes sense to have her start on a cheapy, versus spending $500+ on a small pro saw.
> 
> That said, after handling the 261, I’m afraid it’s too close in size to my 361. I think the 241 is going to be the winner for a “small” saw for me. If the wife likes cutting, the 241 would be an upgrade for her later.
> 
> Also, the boy is getting to the age to start running a saw. He helps with spliting/stacking, and he runs the stove daily. The 180 will be a good starter for him also. Heck, if we only use it for a year or so, I’m sure I could still flip it for a $100.
> 
> Now to talk with a man about his 241



If it only takes $150 to get your gal into saws, that’s the best $150 you ever spent! Nice addition pal


----------



## Haywire

Jerry Garcia's face appeared to me on my wood stoves window today. Please only hit the like button if you see him too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I see Wilson from Castaway


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 796198
> View attachment 796199
> Something like this? Pretty sure this is John Reilly handy work


Ouch!!!


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> Good lord this thing needs morn than half of the chain ground off to get back to a good edge.


I could fix that; but someone would scream '_GRINDERS EAT CHAINS!!!_'

Philbert


----------



## svk

If you have a couple files, a couple beers, and a coupe hours you could make a pretty good chain like that.


----------



## cat10ken

Haywire said:


> Jerry Garcia's face appeared to me on my wood stoves window today. Please only hit the like button if you see him too.
> 
> View attachment 796204


I see boobs in the upper left corner.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Here I am wondering how they can be liking the post..... I don’t see no Jerry! I see a Wilson!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh, and no boobs either pal.....


----------



## Haywire

Jerry, man! He's right here on the window!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Come on man!! That’s Thomas Jefferson


----------



## MechanicMatt

Maybe Fredrick Douglass


----------



## MechanicMatt

No no..... Ulysses S Grant!!! That who that is!


----------



## cat10ken

MechanicMatt said:


> No no..... Ulysses S Grant!!! That who that is!


I still see boobs right above the circle.


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> I could fix that; but someone would scream '_GRINDERS EAT CHAINS!!!_'
> 
> Philbert



If i dont send it to chipper ill PM ya. I may send it to ya with some money. I only have hand files. Not interested in a grinder yet. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> I see boobs in the upper left corner.





MechanicMatt said:


> Here I am wondering how they can be liking the post..... I don’t see no Jerry! I see a Wilson!!!





Haywire said:


> Jerry, man! He's right here on the window!
> View attachment 796232
> 
> View attachment 796235


Looks like a good friday nite eh ?


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> If i dont send it to chipper ill PM ya. I may send it to ya with some money. I only have hand files. Not interested in a grinder yet.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I picked up a Stihl HSO grinder last year for a good price. Its had 1 chian on it. Someday I'll rock one bad enough to use it again.


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> View attachment 796165
> 
> 
> Well , what y'all think ?



It’s not a Ford...


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> If it only takes $150 to get your gal into saws, that’s the best $150 you ever spent! Nice addition pal


Thanks brother. 

We shall see what she thinks here shortly.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I know last week I showed you boys the little girls art, here’s a sample of the big girls art. Kid amazes me. Have no clue where her talent comes from. I’m more of a stick figure kinda artist


----------



## Plowboy83

cat10ken said:


> I see boobs in the upper left corner.


Me too


----------



## abbott295

View attachment 796165 

Well , what y'all think ?

It's empty; all I can say is it's got potential.



We are getting snow here in Marietta, Georgia. No school today.


----------



## SS396driver

abbott295 said:


> View attachment 796165
> 
> Well , what y'all think ?
> 
> It's empty; all I can say is it's got potential.
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting snow here in Marietta, Georgia. No school today.



Looks good , but today is Saturday dont think school is open anyway


----------



## muddstopper

It looks like if you don't like the weather around here, just give it a few minutes and it will change. Mid 60's temps rain and floods one day, and today, 23f this morning and the ground is white. Supposed to get about a inch of snow this morning with temps getting to around 50f by 4pm. I did find a pic of the new house being built along the river from 2 days ago.




I have seen the water much higher.


----------



## svk

-20 this morning and I put the last pieces of wood in the boiler before I left for a basketball tournament at 6:00 am. 

Going to dig out the woodpile when I get home later. No time to scrounge this weekend.


----------



## SS396driver

muddstopper said:


> It looks like if you don't like the weather around here, just give it a few minutes and it will change. Mid 60's temps rain and floods one day, and today, 23f this morning and the ground is white. Supposed to get about a inch of snow this morning with temps getting to around 50f by 4pm. I did find a pic of the new house being built along the river from 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the water much higher.


Hard to believe they built a house in a known flood area


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> The second digit of a MS model tells you if it’s homeowner or pro.


----------



## muddstopper

SS396driver said:


> Hard to believe they built a house in a known flood area


Yea, pretty much a running joke with the locals that have been here all their lifes. And just to think, they payed big money just for the privilege of building next to the river bank. When the river floods, it usually makes a lake out of the 400acre farm. There are a lot of pic on fb of similar homes.


----------



## rarefish383

The rest of the story. I ran a bull line through the big Oak in the front yard, threw it over the highest limbs on the maple, pulled it down and tied it off on a lower limb. Pulled it with the truck. As I pulled the line, being tied low around all of the limbs on the house, it compressed them, and did not drag them on the gutters or windows. I hope the video works. All of the cracking noise is the lower limbs compressing. Ratz, wont load the video.


----------



## rarefish383

Total, 4 hours by two old fat guys.


----------



## tdiguy

Coworker went and looked at a house. He asked the lady selling it if it ever had water in the basement, she said no. H went back through her FB photo's and found some with water 3 blocks deep in the basement. Crazy.


----------



## tdiguy

Good job done. Hopefully it pays working that close to valuable things. I always seem to get the free firewood right next to the house offers. I don't take them up on it.


----------



## rarefish383

tdiguy said:


> Coworker went and looked at a house. He asked the lady selling it if it ever had water in the basement, she said no. H went back through her FB photo's and found some with water 3 blocks deep in the basement. Crazy.


Thats the only redeaming factor of FB. I love it when employeers of security rated jobs interviews some one, especially a girl, and she has pics of a party with 3 guys holding her up,while she chugs a bottle of rum and pours the rest down her cleavage. Or the stupid crooks that video their robbery the post it on FB.


----------



## rarefish383

tdiguy said:


> Good job done. Hopefully it pays working that close to valuable things. I always seem to get the free firewood right next to the house offers. I don't take them up on it.


I worked off and on in the family Tree Business for over 40 years. I have a few tricks up my sleeves. This is a freebee for an old friend. He has pancreatic cancer and may not be around much longer.


----------



## tdiguy

Many of my friend's and i aren't on social media. Personally, i have very few uses for it. I do hear about pretty good deals on FB marketplace from time to time, but i've also heard about enough stupid stuff to still avoid it.


----------



## muad

Wife loves the MS180CBE. The easy start is perfect for her. 

Hoping she gets some cuts in today while helping clear a trail to the red oak I just bucked up. The 461 with 28” bar is a beast! Pics to come shortly.


----------



## tdiguy

rarefish383 said:


> I worked off and on in the family Tree Business for over 40 years. I have a few tricks up my sleeves. This is a freebee for an old friend. He has pancreatic cancer and may not be around much longer.


 Sounds perfect! Nice when you can help someone who truly appreciates it.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Wife loves the MS180CBE. The easy start is perfect for her.
> 
> Hoping she gets some cuts in today while helping clear a trail to the red oak I just bucked up. The 461 with 28” bar is a beast! Pics to come shortly.


How does the 461 with the 28 compare to the 660 with the 25. Not that I would go get one. It just seems if you keep it in its range, it’ll run with the 660. I love my 660, made 4 cuts with it today and finished up with the 29o and 170.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Wife loves the MS180CBE. The easy start is perfect for her.
> 
> Hoping she gets some cuts in today while helping clear a trail to the red oak I just bucked up. The 461 with 28” bar is a beast! Pics to come shortly.


My 395 is a monster with a 20" Any longer & it starts to be nose heavy. I have a 32" for it but only use that when I actually need it. Let us/me know if you start looking into husky saws.


----------



## tdiguy

woodchip rookie said:


> My 395 is a monster with a 20" Any longer & it starts to be nose heavy. I have a 32" for it but only use that when I actually need it. Let us/me know if you start looking into husky saws.


 As is my 066. The bar that's on it now is a 32" .404. You can cut some pretty ugly stuff with Oregon .404 semi chisel chain.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> How does the 461 with the 28 compare to the 660 with the 25. Not that I would go get one. It just seems if you keep it in its range, it’ll run with the 660. I love my 660, made 4 cuts with it today and finished up with the 29o and 170.



I’ve only run an 066 with a 36” bar. I haven’t had the pleasure of running a 660/661 yet. The 461 with this 28” seems faster than the 066 I ran with a 36”. But, not a fair comparison as the 066 was cutting some Japanese Elm, and the 461 was in red oak today, some of which was pretty punky.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> My 395 is a monster with a 20" Any longer & it starts to be nose heavy. I have a 32" for it but only use that when I actually need it. Let us/me know if you start looking into husky saws.



I have my Grandpa’s old Husky. Hasn’t run in 15 years I bet. I think it’s a 245?? Or 285?? It’s not a huge saw, I think it has an 18” bar on it. I saved it after he passed to hopefully get it running again one day. It’s a basket case, had old gas sitting in it for years. Probably needs all new fuel lines, and then I tired to take the bar off the brake mechanism came apart as I took the side cover off. 

I told my local Stihl/Husky dealer that I’d bring it to him to fix. I should have taken it yesterday. I’ll to get some pics of it later today.


----------



## muad

Well, I got about two trailer loads bucked up of this red oak. Started getting to punky, so I’m gonna get the rest of it on the ground for the critters in the woods to use as a home. Kind of hairy cutting, as it’s on a hill. I ran into the former land owners best friend, and asked how long this oak and been down. He guessed at least 10 years. 

I had a helper, the farm dag. She’s a keeper (will be a year old at the end of the month).


----------



## U&A

Dang im having good luck this weekend [emoji23][emoji23]. Cracked the air filter cover[emoji2957]. 

Family time in the woods[emoji847]
















Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

Pretty pup. That’s how I like my Oak, already on the ground.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Dang im having good luck this weekend [emoji23][emoji23]. Cracked the air filter cover[emoji2957].
> 
> Family time in the woods[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Bummer man! 

Family time is best time. 

I’m hoping to be out in the woods here shortly with the Mrs to make a trail down to this oak. Most of the chunks rolled down the hill. Way to heavy to pick up, so I’m gonna drag the splitter down there, after I get the trail blazed.


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> Total, 4 hours by two old fat guys.



sometimes brains trumps being young and in great physical shape


----------



## Haywire

Quick trip to the log pile this morning before the Winnipeg/Ottawa game at noon.
Ran the 262 with a nice juicy chain I filed up. 
Hockey day's in Yellowknife NT
Go Jets!


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> Pretty pup. That’s how I like my Oak, already on the ground.



Thank you

11 year old lab pit mix. Such a fun,playful, loving dog[emoji4]. 

And that is maple that has been cut down a few months. I usually leave the tops lay for a while to dry like that. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> Hard to believe they built a house in a known flood area



Back in hte mid 70s some nut built a big expensive house on top of a landfill that had been decomissioned just a few years before. Could not move in due to gases. House was never lived in and stood there for years.

As the old saying goes. Ignorance can be cured, stupidity is forever.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Sweet. My Huskys double as commie killers.


----------



## U&A

turnkey4099 said:


> Back in hte mid 70s some nut built a big expensive house on top of a landfill that had been decomissioned just a few years before. Could not move in due to gases. House was never lived in and stood there for years.
> 
> As the old saying goes. Ignorance can be cured, stupidity is forever.



Wow.

That worse than my dads neighbor. A DNR officer of ALL PEOPLE purchased a theiving swamp land and FILLED IT IN WITH DIRT[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] to build his house on....!

This is so extremely irresponsible in my eyes! Michigan swamps are EXTREMELY valuable to the ecosystem. And the ass hat covers it with dirt to build a log cabin style home[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

What a tool. 

The 20 acres that we bought is full of swamp and wetland but also thriving with life! The water is a pain in the butt to deal with but being around it is so nice! Cant believe that guy!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

Well, I was off on the model number of Gramp’s ole Husky. It’s a 254. And, it’s not in as bad as shape as I thought. Looks like an 18” bar. Need to check on what chain that is (3/8??)

The chain brake mechanism is jacked up, so I can’t get the cover back on. I just took it apart and I don’t think Gramps every cleaned this thing. I unclogged everything, and it all seems to be in good working order, but I need to find a diagram on this thing so I can make sure it’s put back together right. 

I’m also gonna see it I can fire it up. Has a champion plug, what do you all recommend? I run NGKs in my Stihls. Don’t mind my messy work bench. It’s a catch all right now...


----------



## muad

Looking at the bar, it has 325 on it. So maybe it’s a .325 chain.

And, I found a diagram. Looks like it’s missing one small spring that goes on the hinge.


----------



## Philbert

Minnesota house, home-built, using empty auto battery cases as forms for the concrete foundation.
Toxic lead = toxic real estate.

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/04/27/white-bear-lake-home-foundation-car-battery-cases/

Philbert


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> It’s not a Ford...



A Ford Excursion is almost as rare as a unicorn around here 
But , this one has a rebuilt transmission/transfercase , set me back 500$ and I had to put 300$ into it to pass a 2 year road legal I figure why not .
Polly regret that decision later Lol


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> A Ford Excursion is almost as rare as a unicorn around here
> But , this one has a rebuilt transmission/transfercase , set me back 500$ and I had to put 300$ into it to pass a 2 year road legal I figure why not .
> Polly regret that decision later Lol


I miss our Excursion. Have the 6.Blow, and it started giving me fits. Injectors, FICM, etc. I fixed it all up, was running tip top, and sold it. The guy put over 45,000 miles on it pulling his camper, then at a little over 200K the turbo took a crap. 

When it ran good, it was awesome. Great power, and great MPGs for a 3/4 - 1 ton truck. 

I’m on the hunt for a clean one with a 7.3.


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> Minnesota house, home-built, using empty auto battery cases as forms for the concrete foundation.
> Toxic lead = toxic real estate.
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/04/27/white-bear-lake-home-foundation-car-battery-cases/
> 
> Philbert


Dang! 

That’s nuts.


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Minnesota house, home-built, using empty auto battery cases as forms for the concrete foundation.
> Toxic lead = toxic real estate.
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/04/27/white-bear-lake-home-foundation-car-battery-cases/
> 
> Philbert



Good lord.... really..? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Well, I was off on the model number of Gramp’s ole Husky. It’s a 254. And, it’s not in as bad as shape as I thought. Looks like an 18” bar. Need to check on what chain that is (3/8??)
> 
> The chain brake mechanism is jacked up, so I can’t get the cover back on. I just took it apart and I don’t think Gramps every cleaned this thing. I unclogged everything, and it all seems to be in good working order, but I need to find a diagram on this thing so I can make sure it’s put back together right.
> 
> I’m also gonna see it I can fire it up. Has a champion plug, what do you all recommend? I run NGKs in my Stihls. Don’t mind my messy work bench. It’s a catch all right now...



Both plugs are good enough. I just happen to use NGK all the time. They are BOTH made as cheap as possible in 3rd world countries by extremely low paid people. 

Its is scary seeing the pictures. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Minnesota house, home-built, using empty auto battery cases as forms for the concrete foundation.
> Toxic lead = toxic real estate.
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/04/27/white-bear-lake-home-foundation-car-battery-cases/
> 
> Philbert


The more things change, the more they stay the same. There's a concrete slab system by a brand called Cupolex using interconnecting plastic domes, eliminating the largely pointless concrete of conventional slabs in areas that add nothing useful to the strength of the slab. I've used it a few times and like it. The old-timer builders were ahead of their time I guess. Formwork for walls though, that's interesting.

Been over 150 years since lead acid batteries were developed and we still haven't got a good replacement for vehicle starter batteries. It won't be long now though....

Oh, and BTW, given the Chinese origin of that TEMco grinder, I wondered how long it would be before it washed ashore here in NZ. Well, it's here now, as another brand. I don't think TEMco have the control they'd like us to believe.


----------



## Jeffkrib

A couple of new releases in the cordless top handle market.

Makita
https://youtu.be/UJ6PtNoO5_g

Husqvarnahttps://youtu.be/UJ6PtNoO5_g


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Oh, and BTW, given the Chinese origin of that TEMco grinder, I wondered how long it would be before it washed ashore here in NZ. Well, it's here now, as another brand. I don't think TEMco have the control they'd like us to believe.



Can you post a link? Photo?

Add it to the grinder thread?
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/automatic-chain-sharpener-under-300.327363/

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Got a little more done at the big oak today.
Time for another splitting session.
Can anyone tell me what tree this is? I think it might be walnut but not sure.


----------



## svk

Gonna end up being an expensive day.

My right lower ball joint actually sheared while I was driving today and in turn blew out the cv joint and bent the steering arm. It’s 58 miles from home right now so I’ll figure that out tomorrow.


----------



## Smacktooth

So I tried making some bark “shingles” just for fun for some of the wood I’m processing at my sons school. Went by during rain on Thursday. It’s....sort of....working [emoji23] if the pieces were longer, more regular, and I had more of them maybe it would work better. In other words if it was completely different lol 






Here’s chopping them off the rounds. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> I have my Grandpa’s old Husky. Hasn’t run in 15 years I bet. I think it’s a 245?? Or 285?? It’s not a huge saw, I think it has an 18” bar on it. I saved it after he passed to hopefully get it running again one day. It’s a basket case, had old gas sitting in it for years. Probably needs all new fuel lines, and then I tired to take the bar off the brake mechanism came apart as I took the side cover off.
> 
> I told my local Stihl/Husky dealer that I’d bring it to him to fix. I should have taken it yesterday. I’ll to get some pics of it later today.





muad said:


> Well, I was off on the model number of Gramp’s ole Husky. It’s a 254. And, it’s not in as bad as shape as I thought. Looks like an 18” bar. Need to check on what chain that is (3/8??)
> 
> The chain brake mechanism is jacked up, so I can’t get the cover back on. I just took it apart and I don’t think Gramps every cleaned this thing. I unclogged everything, and it all seems to be in good working order, but I need to find a diagram on this thing so I can make sure it’s put back together right.
> 
> I’m also gonna see it I can fire it up. Has a champion plug, what do you all recommend? I run NGKs in my Stihls. Don’t mind my messy work bench. It’s a catch all right now...



I had my fingers crossed it was gonna be a 242xp. But a old 254 will still get it done! Order a carb kit and get that old girl into some wood!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...5588e8406517c2bd88256d09001fa279?OpenDocument

Muad, I have it’s big brother the 262xp. Great firewood saw. Won’t be upset with it ​


----------



## James Miller

Stock for stock a 254 will take an NE 346s lunch money. I saw the videos on O P E so it must be true.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’d prefer the smaller 242xp!! But hey, I sit in a office all day


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Gonna end up being an expensive day.
> 
> My right lower ball joint actually sheared while I was driving today and in turn blew out the cv joint and bent the steering arm. It’s 58 miles from home right now so I’ll figure that out tomorrow.



Good lord. Glad you are safe....? If you have a HD truck check out dynatrac. They have HD ball joints that are greaseable and rebuildable. They have other AWSOME stuff too.
ALL AMERICAN MADE

If you have a chevy they dont make stuff for you i think. Only solid axle truck stuff. ....i think. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 796455
> Got a little more done at the big oak today.View attachment 796456
> Time for another splitting session.View attachment 796459
> Can anyone tell me what tree this is? I think it might be walnut but not sure.



Make a cut or show some wood grain.

Looks like it COULD be walnut. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...5588e8406517c2bd88256d09001fa279?OpenDocument
> 
> Muad, I have it’s big brother the 262xp. Great firewood saw. Won’t be upset with it ​


Dang, 3.9HP? Thanks for the link!! This is the older non-XP labeled model, thinking late 80s or early 90s. I saw a thread that said you can tell by the first three numbers in the serial (912 on mine). Maybe a 1991?? 

I filled her up with fuel, no dice. Then I saw fuel leaking out onto the rear handle. Probably needs fuel lines? Also, I didn’t see a choke? Just a switch with no markings. Maybe I had it in the off position? LOL. 

Need to find a manual. I have the case for it too, so it’ll have a good home while not in use.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Good lord. Glad you are safe....? If you have a HD truck check out dynatrac. They have HD ball joints that are greaseable and rebuildable. They have other AWSOME stuff too.
> ALL AMERICAN MADE
> 
> If you have a chevy they dont make stuff for you i think. Only solid axle truck stuff. ....i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Is their stuff as good or better than Moog? I always buy moog parts for the 97 F350, if I’m not getting motorcraft.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Switch to the left is on, choke should be on other side. I have a few “2 series” saws, I like them. Have a few three series too, like them too


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Switch to the left is on, choke should be on other side. I have a few “2 series” saws, I like them. Have a few three series too, like them too


OK, I had it right then. 

If the choke is just a square piece of plastic, it must be broke on mine. it was in and I could not pull it out. 

I think it needs gone through by my local Stihl/Husky guy. I’ll have to drop it off this week.


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> OK, I had it right then.
> 
> If the choke is just a square piece of plastic, it must be broke on mine. it was in and I could not pull it out.
> 
> I think it needs gone through by my local Stihl/Husky guy. I’ll have to drop it off this week.



Hope he’s trustworthy, I got a local guy that’s a crook and a guy a hour away that’s a gem. If he tries condemning it, bring it home and we’ll walk you through fixing it. 

Does it feel like it has compression?? That’s the MOST Important thing. Then a vacuum test. After that everything else is easy peasy


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Make a cut or show some wood grain.
> 
> Looks like it COULD be walnut.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That trees still under many hundreds of pounds of oak. Going to be awhile before I get to make any cuts on it.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Hope he’s trustworthy, I got a local guy that’s a crook and a guy a hour away that’s a gem. If he tries condemning it, bring it home and we’ll walk you through fixing it.
> 
> Does it feel like it has compression?? That’s the MOST Important thing. Then a vacuum test. After that everything else is easy peasy


Oh yeah, he’s awesome. A honest, knowledgable guy. I have bought two saws from him, and a Toro rider. He could have sold me a 261 on Friday if he’d have pushed it, but he steered me to the 180 for the wife instead. That proved to me again that he’s a good dude. 

This dealer is about 35 minutes from me. There’s another Stihl dealer closer, but they don’t work on Huskies. Kuhn’s does.

Compression “feels” good. I pulled the plug and looking down in the cylinder, it also looked good to me.


----------



## svk

Dag nabbit


----------



## MechanicMatt

Great to hear, even better is now that you are seeing the light and converting to the good side you can stop being one of these guy 


Poor Stihl owners, y’all like the dark side in Star Wars..... never gonna win


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> That trees still under many hundreds of pounds of oak. Going to be awhile before I get to make any cuts on it.



Chicken [emoji14]

[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey Steve, just a thought....

when you here some clunky clunk in the front end, jack it up and check it out. Put the jack under the control arm to check the ball joints. 

It would royally suck to wreck that thing with the kids in it.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Chicken [emoji14]
> 
> [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Come get it lol. It runs right up the middle of the big oak top.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Dag nabbit
> View attachment 796488


Oh man! 

So sorry to see that. Are you gonna have to tow it?


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Great to hear, even better is now that you are seeing the light and converting to the good side you can stop being one of these guy View attachment 796487
> 
> 
> Poor Stihl owners, y’all like the dark side in Star Wars..... never gonna win


Hahahahahahaha!!! 

Hey, I can like both, can’t I? Balance in the force and all...


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 796503
> Come get it lol. It runs right up the middle of the big oak top.


That’s a good amount of wood there. 

Looks like some fun to me.


----------



## muad

His and hers. 

I’m really liking this 461 with the 28”. Rips good, and fuel economy surprised me. I was expecting it to drink a tank every few cuts. LOL!


----------



## turnkey4099

muad said:


> Dang!
> 
> That’s nuts.



Somehow I cannot see the problem with living in the house. The battery cases are entirely encased in concrete so here should be no lead contamination. Tearing it down would be hazardous waste if foundation/walls were broken up.

I suspect the owners cancer would have been caused while building the foundation.

Far from being an expert but...


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Back in hte mid 70s some nut built a big expensive house on top of a landfill that had been decomissioned just a few years before. Could not move in due to gases. House was never lived in and stood there for years.
> 
> As the old saying goes. Ignorance can be cured, stupidity is forever.


An old friend lived across the street from a sludge dump, they dug big furrows that looked like a giant plow cut them. Then drove big tankers over the furrows with the valve open. Then capped it off with wood chips and saw dust from saw mills, and the dirt from the furrows. When the winter freeze came alon the sludge got too thick to run out of the tankers. My friend thought he would get a month or two reprieve from the smell, nope, they contracted with cement companies that couldn’t pour concrete, to use their mixers. I guess it’s different than a land fill because it was shallow. Only a few years went by before they put in a golf course with giant luvury homes. I always wondered if they had a problem with the smell?


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Great to hear, even better is now that you are seeing the light and converting to the good side you can stop being one of these guy View attachment 796487
> 
> 
> Poor Stihl owners, y’all like the dark side in Star Wars..... never gonna win


You know he’s a pro! Got chaps, gloves, probably ears and eyes. Lots of bars and wedges,and a camera. I think he’s one of you guys trying to make us laugh! Can’t be me, I only own one wedge. It’s an old Mac wedge and is on the shelf with all the other yellow stuff. JMO, one rope works better than ten wedges.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny, but when Matt has a tough tree to fell, who does he call???? (The guy with all the Shihls???) (and ropes, and comealongs, and wedges - lot of em).

But no matter what you have, there is no substitute for knowing what you are doing!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey Steve, just a thought....
> 
> when you here some clunky clunk in the front end, jack it up and check it out. Put the jack under the control arm to check the ball joints.
> 
> It would royally suck to wreck that thing with the kids in it.


I had one with me. Praise the Lord we were in the left lane of a divided highway and nobody was to my right when it let out. 

There was no warning to this. And unfortunately that was a new front axle from last summer and the ball joint was new from then too.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Oh man!
> 
> So sorry to see that. Are you gonna have to tow it?


Working on that today. My insurance only covers 15 mile radius from the vehicle and my shop is 38 miles away. They wanted an additional $175 from me to do the towing. May just pony that up.


----------



## muad

Thank God no one was hurt. 

Good luck. $175 sounds expensive, but having a best friend in the tow business, that sounds pretty fair. I think they charge $85 just to hook up, then $3.5/mile after.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> So, went to my favorite local Stihl and Husky dealer to grab a 28” ES bar and chains for the 461. Hoping to start in on this red oak tomorrow. Well, I was handling the 261, and honestly, with a 20” bar is was too nose heavy. He said 18” is the sweet spot, but I think a 16” would be the cats ass. Well, I explained to him my dilemma, and he could have sold me a 261 today. I was ready to pull the trigger. But, after listening to me about my wife, he sort of agreed with the idea of a “cheap” saw for her first. He just happened to have a like new MS180C with easy start and a 16” B/C, for $150. Well, before y’all roast me, it makes sense to have her start on a cheapy, versus spending $500+ on a small pro saw.
> 
> That said, after handling the 261, I’m afraid it’s too close in size to my 361. I think the 241 is going to be the winner for a “small” saw for me. If the wife likes cutting, the 241 would be an upgrade for her later.
> 
> Also, the boy is getting to the age to start running a saw. He helps with spliting/stacking, and he runs the stove daily. The 180 will be a good starter for him also. Heck, if we only use it for a year or so, I’m sure I could still flip it for a $100.
> 
> Now to talk with a man about his 241


Congrats on the new baby saw .

Remember handling a saw in the store is not the same as running one in the place you'd run it. Just because the saw felt nose heavy doesn't mean it would when its ready to cut and even if it did handle placement, cylinder design, and many other things play a part in handling/flickability of a saw. Did the saw you handled have fuel in it . 
I like most 50's with an 18, mainly for reach, but a ported 50 does a great job with a 20 even though it is a little nose heavy. You can also run a standard laminate 20" or a lightweight bar.
The stihls don't handle as well when cutting, but many guys don't like the outboard clutch for replacing chains/rims or because you can't remove the bar and chain if you get pinched. For me those things aren't a problem as I normally have another saw near or my tractor if I get pinched, also if your making a full bar cut you won't get the bar of the saw anyway so its a mute point. As far as changing out the rims that is more difficult and the onboard clutch wins as well as changing out chains, to me the handling is worth the difficulty as its not done as often.
Here's my ported 261 with a standard 20", didn't want to get pitch on my 20" lightweight bar .


Pretty sure this one won't be tip heavy lol.


----------



## muad

Well, the 180C-BE won’t idle. I’ve adjusted the screw every witch way and it makes no difference on the idle speed. I can’t get the damn top cover off either. It’s some odd cover with some sort of lock on it. It only turns about 1/2 rotation, and no matter which way I have it set the top cover won’t come off. Google is now help as most 180s have the simple turn knob on them. 

Ugh.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Thank God no one was hurt.
> 
> Good luck. $175 sounds expensive, but having a best friend in the tow business, that sounds pretty fair. I think they charge $85 just to hook up, then $3.5/mile after.


When I blew my transmission a few years ago it was $125 for ten miles. That price isn’t bad I was just checking around to see if someone else might do it cheaper. Probably go that route.


----------



## muad

muad said:


> Well, the 180C-BE won’t idle. I’ve adjusted the screw every witch way and it makes no difference on the idle speed. I can’t get the damn top cover off either. It’s some odd cover with some sort of lock on it. It only turns about 1/2 rotation, and no matter which way I have it set the top cover won’t come off. Google is now help as most 180s have the simple turn knob on them.
> 
> Ugh.


Well, I got her going. 

She’s just cold blooded. Once I ran it for a while, I was able to get her idling good. 


Still need to figure out the top cover so I can clean the filter.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Wife loves the MS180CBE. The easy start is perfect for her.
> 
> Hoping she gets some cuts in today while helping clear a trail to the red oak I just bucked up. The 461 with 28” bar is a beast! Pics to come shortly.


Mine likes the 350 husky . Light and easy to start good little saw


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Well, I got her going.
> 
> She’s just cold blooded. Once I ran it for a while, I was able to get her idling good.
> 
> 
> Still need to figure out the top cover so I can clean the filter.


Post up a pic of the top cover please


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new baby saw .
> 
> Remember handling a saw in the store is not the same as running one in the place you'd run it. Just because the saw felt nose heavy doesn't mean it would when its ready to cut and even if it did handle placement, cylinder design, and many other things play a part in handling/flickability of a saw. Did the saw you handled have fuel in it .
> I like most 50's with an 18, mainly for reach, but a ported 50 does a great job with a 20 even though it is a little nose heavy. You can also run a standard laminate 20" or a lightweight bar.
> The stihls don't handle as well when cutting, but many guys don't like the outboard clutch for replacing chains/rims or because you can't remove the bar and chain if you get pinched. For me those things aren't a problem as I normally have another saw near or my tractor if I get pinched, also if your making a full bar cut you won't get the bar of the saw anyway so its a mute point. As far as changing out the rims that is more difficult and the onboard clutch wins as well as changing out chains, to me the handling is worth the difficulty as its not done as often.
> Here's my ported 261 with a standard 20", didn't want to get pitch on my 20" lightweight bar .
> View attachment 796574
> 
> Pretty sure this one won't be tip heavy lol.




I’m sure I’d love it, I’m just afraid I might love it too much and my beloved 361 wouldn’t get any love.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Post up a pic of the top cover please



Looks hinged on the front. This is the easy start model.


----------



## muad

Sorry for the sideways pics. Stupid iPhone.


----------



## svk

So that knob should turn part ways then you pull it outward maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch and the cover should swing up. If you can’t do it by hand there may be dirt impacted in the threads. Maybe try a pliers with a chunk of cloth in the grips so you don’t mar the knob. Turn it back and forth while pulling outward on it.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Somehow I cannot see the problem with living in the house.


The current owner did not build the houses. Battery cases, and concrete break down (80 years old). High lead levels in the soil regardless. No one wants to touch the properties due to the very high environmental remediation costs. 

When that house was built, lead was 'good' stuff in plumbing connections, paint, etc. We even added it to our gasoline. Aesbestos was 'good' stuff too!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

@muad. I'm not sure on that newer model but on dad's older model you need to put the start lever in cold start position. Also engage the chain brake handle. Hope this helps.
EDIT. In your first pic it looks like you have it in the unlocked position( slot is horizontal) slot vertical will be locked.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> The current owner did not build the houses. Battery cases, and concrete break down (80 years old). High lead levels in the soil regardless. No one wants to touch the properties due to the very high environmental remediation costs.
> 
> When that house was built, lead was 'good' stuff in plumbing connections, paint, etc. We even added it to our gasoline. Aesbestos was 'good' stuff too!
> 
> Philbert


So my opinion: wouldn’t the MNPCA want to get the hazardous materials out of there? Clearly a short term disruption but jeez you’d think it’s better to solve the problem than sandbag it.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, the Romans drank from lead pipes, and some think that led to their downfall (incoherent thinking and irrational behavior).


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, if that was a new ball joint that failed, can you go after them??? I would think they are responsible for all your damage.


----------



## muddstopper

Three days of weather in NC. 4 inches of the white stuff, which is pretty big for around here.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> The current owner did not build the houses. Battery cases, and concrete break down (80 years old). High lead levels in the soil regardless. No one wants to touch the properties due to the very high environmental remediation costs.
> 
> When that house was built, lead was 'good' stuff in plumbing connections, paint, etc. We even added it to our gasoline. Aesbestos was 'good' stuff too!
> 
> Philbert


My FIL, had an Aunt, that had Osteomyelitis, as a child/young adult, so that would put her born in the very early 1900's. Her treatment was to take a chunk of lead, scratch it up so there was no oxidized part sealing it. Drop it in a pan of warm milk, and make a cup of hot chocolate, and drink it every night. Evidently the dose of lead was strong enough to kill the infection, but not her. She had scars from where they cut her open and tried to scrape the infection off the bones manually. What ever different processes they tried, it was a several year treatment, until she started drinking the milk with lead in it. She lived to be almost 100.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> So that knob should turn part ways then you pull it outward maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch and the cover should swing up. If you can’t do it by hand there may be dirt impacted in the threads. Maybe try a pliers with a chunk of cloth in the grips so you don’t mar the knob. Turn it back and forth while pulling outward on it.


Thanks brother!! 

I will give it a try when we get done today. 

I like the easy start, for her anyway. She’s all of 5’1”, and while she’s a strong woman, she has short arms and trying to crank on a saw pull cord is gonna take some practice.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> @muad. I'm not sure on that newer model but on dad's older model you need to put the start lever in cold start position. Also engage the chain brake handle. Hope this helps.
> EDIT. In your first pic it looks like you have it in the unlocked position( slot is horizontal) slot vertical will be locked.


Thanks brother!!


----------



## muad

I bet some wood worker would cry if they saw all the black walnut I have in the rick. This is the back of one bay, which has some sugar maple and black walnut in the first two stacks. I love the smell of black walnut burning in the stove. It puts out some good BTUs as well.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I’m sure I’d love it, I’m just afraid I might love it too much and my beloved 361 wouldn’t get any love.


I agree, there isn't much gap between them, there's a reason I don't have but one 60 right now, hard when you have 50's not to just jump to a 70.
Now that you found the saw of your dads is a 254 I think you'll find that makes a great mid sized saw. As Matt was saying they are good saws, and as James said they will take a 346 if both have similar mods or are both stock. I like the 254 as it has a similar feel to a 346, but a little more power, they are actually just over 4hp in independent studies, the specs are a little light on them. That bar on yours is a high quality bar, just ask our Canadian friends .

Bummer about the 180 cover. My neighbor has one if you don't get the cover off I'll get some pictures of his for you.
I think the only cab adjustment on them is the high which will effect the low slightly, but not as much as having a low adjustment.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Steve, if that was a new ball joint that failed, can you go after them??? I would think they are responsible for all your damage.


Good question! I’ll ask the shop that put it in.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I agree, there isn't much gap between them, there's a reason I don't have but one 60 right now, hard when you have 50's not to just jump to a 70.
> Now that you found the saw of your dads is a 254 I think you'll find that makes a great mid sized saw. As Matt was saying they are good saws, and as James said they will take a 346 if both have similar mods or are both stock. I like the 254 as it has a similar feel to a 346, but a little more power, they are actually just over 4hp in independent studies, the specs are a little light on them. That bar on yours is a high quality bar, just ask our Canadian friends .
> 
> Bummer about the 180 cover. My neighbor has one if you don't get the cover off I'll get some pictures of his for you.
> I think the only cab adjustment on them is the high which will effect the low slightly, but not as much as having a low adjustment.


Thanks so much. I’ll let you know, and I appreciate the offer and help. 

Yeah, I’m excited to get the 254 going. Who knows, maybe it’ll change me over to the “light” side of the force, as another brother on here put it  

The 180 ain’t half bad for limbing. I’m thinking I’m gonna love the 241 once I get it. I have one secured from a brother on here. Since I’ve spent about $1000 on saws this month, he was kind enough to hold it for me until I get the tax return. 

I foresee that little unit getting a lot of use clearing trails in the woods.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Sorry for the sideways pics. Stupid iPhone.


So you have Stihls and an iPhone? NVM...go to Idaho.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> So you have Stihls and an iPhone? NVM...go to Idaho.



LOL. I’m not an Apple fan, but when it comes to phones, I’ve had a lot less issues with my iPhones than my android phones. They just seem to work, where as every android phone I’ve had has always been buggy, and when they’d push out new patches the thing would be all goofy. With the exception of a few updates, my iPhones have been pretty rock solid.


----------



## rarefish383

I had a chance to buy my buddy's 261C when he retired. He probably would have let me have it. But, I bought his John Deere X540 with snow plow and leaf vac, so I was broke. He tossed in 4 echo's, 2 good runners, 1 runner that leaked fuel and a 750 with a bad electronic module. I wasn't going to ask him to throw in more. He gave me the maintenance folder and it had the receipts from when he bought the tractor, it was almost $12,000 with the attachments, and he let me have every thing for $2500. But, I think I would have been smitten by the 261.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I had a chance to buy my buddy's 261C when he retired. He probably would have let me have it. But, I bought his John Deere X540 with snow plow and leaf vac, so I was broke. He tossed in 4 echo's, 2 good runners, 1 runner that leaked fuel and a 750 with a bad electronic module. I wasn't going to ask him to throw in more. He gave me the maintenance folder and it had the receipts from when he bought the tractor, it was almost $12,000 with the attachments, and he let me have every thing for $2500. But, I think I would have been smitten by the 261.


Dang, you did get a deal!!


----------



## muad

I need a decent loader tractor. I was gonna get a Kubota, but man they’re expensive. I can get a 70+ horse tractor with a loader for less than a 28 or so HP Kubota. I borrow my buddy’s Kubota every once in a while, and it sure is nice. 

I need to find a money tree... LOL


----------



## muad

Here’s the trail we’re working on. This will loop around to the bottom of the steep hill where the red oak is laying. All the chunks I bucked ip rolled to the bottom, which soon I’ll be able to get the tractor and splitter down there to split them up and haul them out.

Edit: ugh, they’re upright on my phone... 

Technology...


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Funny, but when Matt has a tough tree to fell, who does he call???? (The guy with all the Shihls???) (and ropes, and comealongs, and wedges - lot of em).
> 
> But no matter what you have, there is no substitute for knowing what you are doing!



Uncle Mustang, that’s the problem with reading and not talking, you can’t hear the sarcasm. Your saws kick butt, we all know it. You’re damn right, when I have a large or tricky tree to land.... you and your fleet are my first go to. Speaking of which, after tax season wait until you see the collection of trees Kent wants to drop at his property. He has a Hickory out back that had a good 60ft perfectly straight section. I told him you’re gonna try and convince him to mill it


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and speaking of Kent, you corrupted him with Stihls too. That 041 you gave him he ran for two years making firewood and then that 029/390 you sold him had made probably 30 cords and is still running strong. 20in bar on both make a good primary and backup plan. 

His blood clots are doing well, no factor 5, whatever that is....

And he just passed the test, he is now a licensed chief financial officer in the state of NJ, hopefully he gets some more $$$ at his job at Bergen County


----------



## JustJeff

Wow. Go ice fishing for a couple days and miss a couple hundred posts! It was beautiful full moon nights and sunny days but cold. -27 at night and -15 during the day which made me feel marginally better about driving my truck out on the ice. Scrounged up some perch and a bunch of walleye.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Jeffkrib said:


> A couple of new releases in the cordless top handle market.
> 
> Makita
> 
> https://youtu.be/UJ6PtNoO5_g
> Husqvarna



My cousin could use either one. He cut into the cord of his new last Xmas saw.



svk said:


> Dag nabbit
> View attachment 796488


Can't like that. Like ya said luck was with ya part of the way!


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Wow. Go ice fishing for a couple days and miss a couple hundred posts! It was beautiful full moon nights and sunny days but cold. -27 at night and -15 during the day which made me feel marginally better about driving my truck out on the ice. Scrounged up some perch and a bunch of walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Good eating for sure! 

Have never been ice fishing. One day, maybe.


----------



## dancan

Well ,,,
Big Sky day here so ...








But since there's so much ice on the road I made a management decision and opted to stay on the flat , the road narrows and has a very short steep hill on a curve at the end of that view plane lol





The first place that I had stopped at was a bust 
I cut 3 trees and all I got was





But , the second was better 












On the way home I spied a couple of dead standing sugar maples so 










Fresh cut wood in the furnace tonight , that 32cc Kita works just fine , weighs nuthin Lol


----------



## dancan

I did have a little misfire ...






But it gave me an opportunity to rehydrate


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> A couple of new releases in the cordless top handle market.
> 
> Makita
> 
> Husqvarna



Makita may be sticking to their 18v platform and thankfully so, but they are still playing around with 36v batteries under their Dolmar brand.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...OLT-CHAINSAWS-W-BATTERY-CHARGER-/163488865843

The Dolmar 36v (1x36v, not makita's 2x18v) platform includes hedge trimmers, line trimmers, pole saw, top handle saw, lawn mower, leaf blower.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> I need a decent loader tractor. I was gonna get a Kubota, but man they’re expensive. I can get a 70+ horse tractor with a loader for less than a 28 or so HP Kubota. I borrow my buddy’s Kubota every once in a while, and it sure is nice.
> 
> I need to find a money tree... LOL


My BIL has an 18HP BX and it will do an amazing amount of work for what it is. My fishing buddy had two rental house's and a building lot. I always helped him maintain the driveway, patching pot holes with gravel. Took down lots of Oak trees. Posted lots of pics of his place. Now that he's sold all the property's, he told me to make an offer on his Nor Track 25HP diesel. One of his renters lost their job and had to move out on short notice. They told him to keep the tractor to cover their security deposit. It looked like brand new then. Now it's a little dented up and covered with sap. I think he'll let me have it for $1000. It's 4X4 with a loader, scraper box, and 4' bush hog. He also wants me to keep his 5X12 box trailer for him till he retires and moves to Florida, about 3 years.


----------



## rarefish383

It looks like this one.


----------



## muad

This is what I want, Ford 5030 with loader and 4x4. 

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/189818917/ford-5030


----------



## MechanicMatt

Rarefish, Sounds like a GREAT deal!!


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Sounds like a GREAT deal!!


Agreed. 

I’d be all over that.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Good eating for sure!
> 
> Have never been ice fishing. One day, maybe.



If you like beer, whiskey and or eating snacks all day than you like ice fishing[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I did have a little misfire ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it gave me an opportunity to rehydrate


3201, great saw


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> I did have a little misfire ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it gave me an opportunity to rehydrate



So is that kinda like a non-alcoholic beer...?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Truck made it to the shop today. As of right now the lady from insurance says my towing coverage paid the entire bill. So that’s good anyhow.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Truck made it to the shop today. As of right now the lady from insurance says my towing coverage paid the entire bill. So that’s good anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 796793


Good to hear. 

Good luck getting her back together.


----------



## svk

I talked to the #2 mechanic, he said they have a light schedule this week so fingers crossed I can be running by Wednesday.


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> I talked to the #2 mechanic, he said they have a light schedule this week so fingers crossed I can be running by Wednesday.


Did you find out who was at fault at the shop for axle (etc.) install? I've seen many piss poor shops not installing parts with proper torque, etc.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Did you find out who was at fault at the shop for axle (etc.) install? I've seen many piss poor shops not installing parts with proper torque, etc.


No, the shop is a good one. I mean both parts of the ball joint are in the suspension pieces so it isn't like it was left loose.


----------



## Haywire

Another load of red fir today..


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Another load of red fir today..
> View attachment 796801


 Nice OBS Ford.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> No, the shop is a good one. I mean both parts of the ball joint are in the suspension pieces so it isn't like it was left loose.



If the part failed in less than a year, something was defective.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Truck made it to the shop today. As of right now the lady from insurance says my towing coverage paid the entire bill. So that’s good anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 796793


Hope they make it right for you and get ya back on the road soon.



Haywire said:


> Another load of red fir today..
> View attachment 796801


Nice! Looks good. Don’t see the 550, waiting for the bar?

Went out for some fresh air and wood scouting, found several nice recently deceased red fir below the road, this one is close enough to get this spring without too much trouble I think 
Went on up to summit to look at snow marker, 7 1/2 ft
Nice day


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Looks good. Don’t see the 550, waiting for the bar?



Nice pics, Nate! Yeah the bar should be here Tuesday, so we'll get her back up and runnin' then. I was missing those heated handles today, was only 15° this morning.
If you look close you can see my cuttin' pard sitting in the warm cab listening to tunes!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Nice pics, Nate! Yeah the bar should be here Tuesday, so we'll get her back up and runnin' then. I was missing those heated handles today, was only 15° this morning.
> If you look close you can see my cuttin' pard sitting in the warm cab listening to tunes!


Thanks! 
Awesome! That bar will be nice. Yeah if I ever did much winter cutting I’d be gettin one with heat, sure sounds nice.
Your partner has it figured out


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> I bet some wood worker would cry if they saw all the black walnut I have in the rick. This is the back of one bay, which has some sugar maple and black walnut in the first two stacks. I love the smell of black walnut burning in the stove. It puts out some good BTUs as well.


I cleaned one up for my grandmother over the summer. Took a truck load to farmer Steve and the rest went to the mulching plant. It's just wood.


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> So is that kinda like a non-alcoholic beer...?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



http://powermalt.com/index.php/en/


----------



## woodchip rookie

They know they cant pass these bills on a federal level so they are doing it on a state level. This is happening everywhere. MSM is covering it up. Faux News is still talking about Nancy ripping up a worthless piecebof paper. Research. Spread the word.


----------



## knockbill

svk said:


> Gonna end up being an expensive day.
> 
> My right lower ball joint actually sheared while I was driving today and in turn blew out the cv joint and bent the steering arm. It’s 58 miles from home right now so I’ll figure that out tomorrow.


Well,,this truly sux!!! Hope you are OK?


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Rarefish, Sounds like a GREAT deal!!


Yes, it's a good deal. When he first started selling his properties I told him not to let the tractor go with any of them. He said since his renter gave it to him, I could have it. His English isn't the best and he may have meant I could have it for what the renter owed him. Not sure. Then he let another fishing club member get a load of wood and he tried to get first dibs, too late.. The other guy has never helped him once. he tends to get stuff like painters or electricians in front of 7-11. Some did some electrical work for him that wouldn't pass code and the real estate agent caught it. So, I had my BIL fix it and sign off on it. The only bad part is my friend knows nothing about tractors, so he just pulls levers and turns knobs. One time the 3 point quit working, turned out he twisted the flow control knob and turned off the flow. The last time I used it I let the clutch out and it didn't move. I tried hi and low levers, check neutrals, nothing. So with it running, in 1st gear, low range, I let the clutch out. Sitting there trying to figure out if he did something, it jerked off and started going. Now, when you let the clutch out it takes 10-15 seconds before it starts to move. He said it's been doing that for a while now. Works fine once going. My cousin said it may be low on fluid, I'll check that. I'm going to see if I can take it to my tractor guy to see what's up. He said the Nortracs are good tractors till you need to fix them, we will see. I can't give him more than $1000 if I have to put money into it.


----------



## svk

knockbill said:


> Well,,this truly sux!!! Hope you are OK?


Yes only my pocketbook will be hurt luckily.


----------



## knockbill

svk said:


> Yes only my pocketbook will be hurt luckily.


Good to hear!!!


----------



## svk

Sounds as though the parts should be under warranty. Not sure on labor but I know that they covered labor for me one other time when I had that shop put in a new power steering pump that was leaky. 

The good thing is that shop runs two mechanics 6 days a week and buys all of their parts through one parts store so they usually have your back.


----------



## md1486

Went to the cabin this weekend. 30" of snow with the last snowstorm. Drop two wheels of the truck in the road trench. Needed neighbour with tractor to get me out. Finally I made a bit of firewood, 16" diameter tree. Don't know exactly which species it is though. 
Pretty cold weekend.


----------



## svk

md1486 said:


> Went to the cabin this weekend. 30" of snow with the last snowstorm. Drop two wheels of the truck in the road trench. Needed neighbour with tractor to get me out. Finally I made a bit of firewood, 16" diameter tree. Don't know exactly which species it is though.
> Pretty cold weekend.
> 
> View attachment 796885
> 
> View attachment 796884
> 
> View attachment 796886
> 
> View attachment 796887
> 
> View attachment 796888
> 
> View attachment 796889


Jeez that’s one hell of a drop off! Those plowed shoulders can be deceptive!


----------



## SS396driver

Well I had to plow the" chance of rain" this morning. 6 inches of heavy wet snow


----------



## md1486

svk said:


> Jeez that’s one hell of a drop off! Those plowed shoulders can be deceptive!



Really. This is also a snowmobile trail so graders keep the road real wide. 3 trucks got in the same situation in the last week on the same road. As soon as my wheels touched the snow shoulder I dropped 2 feets.


----------



## rarefish383

My dang snow blower is sitting at the top of the drive way and the snow is too scared to fall in front of it. Got 8 cord of wood ready for my regular customers. One usually gets 2+ cords, got 1/2 and went to Florida. Another gets 2 cords, hasn't run out of last years yet. I'm broke and mowing season will be here. At least I'll have a head start on next year.


----------



## husqvarna257

Lost our local logger yesterday to a truck accident. He lost it on the Mass Pike and drove over a bank. Good guy and always working hard. My guess is he was delivering some hickory up t NY . Kiln dried and he was paid well for it. Praying for the family for sure.


----------



## dancan

husqvarna257 said:


> Lost our local logger yesterday to a truck accident. He lost it on the Mass Pike and drove over a bank. Good guy and always working hard. My guess is he was delivering some hickory up t NY . Kiln dried and he was paid well for it. Praying for the family for sure.



Can't like that . 
Sorry to hear .


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Lost our local logger yesterday to a truck accident. He lost it on the Mass Pike and drove over a bank. Good guy and always working hard. My guess is he was delivering some hickory up t NY . Kiln dried and he was paid well for it. Praying for the family for sure.


Very sorry to hear this


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear


----------



## muad

husqvarna257 said:


> Lost our local logger yesterday to a truck accident. He lost it on the Mass Pike and drove over a bank. Good guy and always working hard. My guess is he was delivering some hickory up t NY . Kiln dried and he was paid well for it. Praying for the family for sure.


Ugh. Prayers out.


----------



## Levi of the North

Anyone know how to restore life back into UV-damaged chainsaw top covers? Picked up a used MS 660 and MS 360 Pro today off of Kijiji. Good deal at $780 CAD for the pair. They've clearly been left in the sun for a while though, the covers are badly faded. 

Good 660s seem to be hard to find, and I think the compression on this one is good (ripped the starter cord out of my hand when I forgot to use the decomp valve), so I'd like to do a nice restoration on it.


----------



## SS396driver

Levi of the North said:


> Anyone know how to restore life back into UV-damaged chainsaw top covers? Picked up a used MS 660 and MS 360 Pro today off of Kijiji. Good deal at $780 CAD for the pair. They've clearly been left in the sun for a while though, the covers are badly faded.
> 
> Good 660s seem to be hard to find, and I think the compression on this one is good (ripped the starter cord out of my hand when I forgot to use the decomp valve), so I'd like to do a nice restoration on it.


I've used that wip new and other products on my cars that outside all the time seems to hold for a while but it will fade back. This is for rough textured plastic

I have sanded down the plastic on headlights and clear coated it . Used UV resistant clear for plastic lasted a long time


----------



## Philbert

There have been a number of threads on this over the years. Usually involves fine sanding through the faded portion, then buffing/polishing the parts. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Dull finish=Less attractive=Less monies at the pawn shop ....


----------



## Philbert

Other options:

sand, re-paint, and clear coat; or

call it a 'non-reflective, matte finish'.

Some guys buy cheap, Chinese, replacement covers. 

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

Levi, you have the CAD bad pal. Sadly it looks like you’re infected by the German strain. The Swedish version at least allows you to run fun saws


----------



## MechanicMatt

257, sorry to hear the news. Prayers for his family


----------



## U&A

Waiting on a response but I may have gotten lucky on one of them big Oaks. Need a true measurement but looks like its big enough that 2 people can hardly touch hands around it IF they even could. 

This will be a LOT of Oak.......maybe i will get to burn in in 2023[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Hope they make it right for you and get ya back on the road soon.
> 
> 
> Nice! Looks good. Don’t see the 550, waiting for the bar?
> 
> Went out for some fresh air and wood scouting, found several nice recently deceased red fir below the road, this one is close enough to get this spring without too much trouble I think View attachment 796839
> Went on up to summit to look at snow marker, 7 1/2 ftView attachment 796841
> Nice dayView attachment 796840



You stop it you!

Posting pictures of that truck gets me all wound up[emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Levi, you have the CAD bad pal. Sadly it looks like you’re infected by the German strain. The Swedish version at least allows you to run fun saws



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Levi of the North

MechanicMatt said:


> Levi, you have the CAD bad pal. Sadly it looks like you’re infected by the German strain. The Swedish version at least allows you to run fun saws



Ironically, CAD is also the common acronym for my currency. So by having CAD, I have less CAD...


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, he wants to re sell them … may as well buy the brand that has higher value!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Matt, he wants to re sell them … may as well buy the brand that has higher value!



He already said he doesn’t buy Husky. We all know Husky will hold valve better[emoji1787]

I know, i know, reading comprehension is kind hard for you Stihl guys. 


[emoji16]
[emoji6]
[emoji41]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

Had to drive to the big (maybe medium) smoke today, came back and took this snap of a red gum that @Plowboy83 might like. 




Quite old and has probably dropped more branches over that time (as red gums do) than it has left. 




Imaginative name. 9.2m (30 feet) circumference makes for a diameter of 2.3m or 9.52 feet or 114 inches. 

Better bring the big saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oi, Kiwi!

Saw this today, was hoping it was you. 

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/kayak-fisherman-hooks-500-pound-marlin-6-hour-battle


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> Had to drive to the big (maybe medium) smoke today, came back and took this snap of a red gum that @Plowboy83 might like.
> 
> View attachment 797168
> 
> 
> Quite old and has probably dropped more branches over that time (as red gums do) than it has left.
> 
> View attachment 797170
> 
> 
> Imaginative name. 9.2m (30 feet) circumference makes for a diameter of 2.3m or 9.52 feet or 114 inches.
> 
> Better bring the big saw.



Very cool to think about that. Man the tree has seen some things.

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Oi, Kiwi!
> 
> Saw this today, was hoping it was you.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/kayak-fisherman-hooks-500-pound-marlin-6-hour-battle


Ha, can't see the vid on my phone but if it's the black marlin that dude in Panama hooked a week ago, yeah seen it. That's the second one he has caught about that size but the first died and couldn't be released. Takes some real skill to handle that in those conditions.

Mate sent me photos of tuna caught this past weekend. Dropped two marlin hook-ups too. Just today I made a deal with him for firewood. Price per cube is two boat trips in his new to him boat from USA he has nearly finished restoring. I've already worked out where my kayak can be strapped to it for what is known as mothershipping. What I've yet to work out is the best way to have the boat tow me to troll for marlin from my yak. There's a will so there'll be a way.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Very cool to think about that. Man the tree has seen some things.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


 quite often think about that when cutting swamp kauri. Most of the trees are at least 200yrs old but have fallen into and been preserved by swamps for 10k-40k years. They'd have seen dinosaurs, etc.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> quite often think about that when cutting swamp kauri. Most of the trees are at least 200yrs old but have fallen into and been preserved by swamps for 10k-40k years. They'd have seen dinosaurs, etc.



WOW!!!

That is crazy!

Next time you find one of those would you mind sharing some pictures?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Short of alignment, the front end of my truck was done last night. He will do the alignment and check out a few other things this morning unrelated to that issue and be back on the road. Sure am happy at how well they are taking care of me. Granted I do a decent amount of business with that shop and parts store but it still feels good.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> quite often think about that when cutting swamp kauri. Most of the trees are at least 200yrs old but have fallen into and been preserved by swamps for 10k-40k years. They'd have seen dinosaurs, etc.


Dinosaurs? Hard to believe wood could last 67 million years.  just busting balls.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Cowboy254 said:


> Oi, Kiwi!
> 
> Saw this today, was hoping it was you.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/kayak-fisherman-hooks-500-pound-marlin-6-hour-battle


So they just cut them loose with the hook/line still stuck in their mouth?


----------



## MustangMike

We got ya covered Cowboy, this White Oak is near me, it is the "Dover Oak", is the largest tree on the Appalachian Trail and is estimated to be over 300 years old and is over 22' in circumference.

To put it in context, my wife is 5' 10".


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Dull finish=Less attractive=Less monies at the pawn shop ....


My MS290 pretty much lives on the back of my truck 24-7. It's so faded the thieves don't even want it.


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> So they just cut them loose with the hook/line still stuck in their mouth?


On big fish we catch and release we pull them along side the boat, and cut the line with a fillet knife, as close to the cheek as possible. We were told the hooks actually rust out in a very short time and pose no danger to the fish. I didn't watch the video, so I didn't see how much line was left with the hook. This one we boated for pics, so we pulled the hook.


----------



## svk

Great photos!

I would be nervous as hell grabbing one of those by the sword that he would freak and impale me.


----------



## svk

Regarding the hook dissolving when left in a fish: I have heard that but I question if it dissolves fast enough to not impact the fish's eating. I have caught and released a number of larger freshwater game fish that were deeply hooked. I can only hope they were able to pass it through. But I guess even if a few survive that is a higher number than if they had met my filet knife.


----------



## svk

Hey guys, if anyone wants any Trilink stuff I am going to make a run to L and M tomorrow and pick up a few things. They are dropping the Trilink line so whats left is on clearance-most stuff is 50 percent off.

Trilink is not top of the line but I have had great results with their products. For instance I bought a bar and chain combo a couple of years ago. The bar lasted for at least 25 cords and the chain is still in my rotation with about 1/3 life left. The combo cost me $14 bucks so great mileage IMO.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Hey guys, if anyone wants any Trilink stuff I am going to make a run to L and M tomorrow and pick up a few things. They are dropping the Trilink line so whats left is on clearance-most stuff is 50 percent off.
> 
> Trilink is not top of the line but I have had great results with their products. For instance I bought a bar and chain combo a couple of years ago. The bar lasted for at least 25 cords and the chain is still in my rotation with about 1/3 life left. The combo cost me $14 bucks so great mileage IMO.


Be interested in some chains , couple of each, 3/8 .058 36"/115dl and 24 " /84dl for my 395xp . And 3/8 .050 25" /84dl and 28"/91dl PM if its doable


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Dinosaurs? Hard to believe wood could last 67 million years.  just busting balls.


 That explains why they fell into the swamps. From boredom. Nothing to do nothing to see.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> That is crazy!
> 
> Next time you find one of those would you mind sharing some pictures?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


They pulled this one out up North a month or so ago:










Gonna need a bigger mill!

I know where a few logs are up there but don't know how big and will never find out because the area is a very crucial wetland swamp and there's no way I'm even telling anyone about them in case word gets to some bastid (there are many, only a few get prosecuted unfortunately) who would tear that wetland apart.


----------



## SS396driver

Worked on the Harbor freight winch today, bought a new electronic solenoid thinking that was what was wrong with it since I could get the motor going in and out on the f1 f2 connections. All wired still nothing so I delved in deeper. Checked the power cable all good all other cables checked out ok . Getting power to the switch now I'm stumped . Had the test light grounded at the battery. Hooked it up to the ground in the control box . Natta,traced the ground to a post coming out of the sealed box . Sure enough it was broken . Jumped it everything works even with the old solenoid.

I didn't do my first rule KISS . I could have fixed it with a 29 cent stainless steel bolt. So now I have two winches and an extra solenoid. But I do like the Smittybilt winch that that replaced the HF one. Much smoother and no delay on the wireless remote this is the offending bolt


----------



## James Miller

Had some free time today and decided to port the spare intake block I have for the 3700. Had to take a break to pic up the littles ones. Pics of the finished product in a little bit.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Be interested in some chains , couple of each, 3/8 .058 36"/115dl and 24 " /84dl for my 395xp . And 3/8 .050 25" /84dl and 28"/91dl PM if its doable


PM sent. I am going to be driving by two or three of them tomorrow so we may as well "scrounge" the good deals!


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> They pulled this one out up North a month or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need a bigger mill!
> 
> I know where a few are up there but don't know how big and will never find out because the area is a very crucial wetland swamp and there's no way I'm even telling anyone about them in case word gets to some bastid (there are many, only a few get prosecuted unfortunately) who would tear that wetland apart.



There are NOT ENOUGH axles under that trailer for that!!! Overload for sure

Good gosh man!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> There are NOT ENOUGH axles under that trailer for that!!! Overload for sure
> 
> Good gosh man!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Just gona send it .


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Regarding the hook dissolving when left in a fish: I have heard that but I question if it dissolves fast enough to not impact the fish's eating. I have caught and released a number of larger freshwater game fish that were deeply hooked. I can only hope they were able to pass it through. But I guess even if a few survive that is a higher number than if they had met my filet knife.


Steve, if you look in the first pic of the fish jumping, you can see the hook in it's mouth, at the base of his beak. In no way can it impead another fish going down. If you can see the little gold speck that is the hook, for reference, the shank of that hook is the size of a #2 pencil.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, if you look in the first pic of the fish jumping, you can see the hook in it's mouth, at the base of his beak. In no way can it impead another fish going down. If you can see the little gold speck that is the hook, for reference, the shank of that hook is the size of a #2 pencil.


Right. Not talking specifically of your fish just deeply hooked fish in general.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> We got ya covered Cowboy, this White Oak is near me, it is the "Dover Oak", is the largest tree on the Appalachian Trail and is estimated to be over 300 years old and is over 22' in circumference.
> 
> To put it in context, my wife is 5' 10".



But it's only 22' in circumference!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Regarding the hook dissolving when left in a fish: I have heard that but I question if it dissolves fast enough to not impact the fish's eating. I have caught and released a number of larger freshwater game fish that were deeply hooked. I can only hope they were able to pass it through. But I guess even if a few survive that is a higher number than if they had met my filet knife.



You wouldn't expect hooks to rust out in fresh water in a hurry. We have an inland fish called Murray Cod which will eat all sorts of stupid things and manages to survive. One bloke I know caught one that had three golf balls and a crushed beer can inside it. Can't imagine a few hooks would worry them. In lakes they can grow to be enormous fat things over a metre long.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> You wouldn't expect hooks to rust out in fresh water in a hurry. We have an inland fish called Murray Cod which will eat all sorts of stupid things and manages to survive. One bloke I know caught one that had three golf balls and a crushed beer can inside it. Can't imagine a few hooks would worry them. In lakes they can grow to be enormous fat things over a metre long.
> 
> View attachment 797278


It’s not the rusting caused by the water, it’s the action between the fish’s ph and the hook. Again I haven’t looked into it enough to know if that’s legit or not.


----------



## James Miller

Before
After
Basically just smoothed the transition from circle to the shape of the intake port. Guess I'll have to try it and see if it was worth my time.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> It’s not the rusting caused by the water, it’s the action between the fish’s ph and the hook. Again I haven’t looked into it enough to know if that’s legit or not.


All of our fishing is off shore, so I just took it for granted that it was the salt. We catch a lot of stuff we release, sharks, unwanted species, out of season, etc. Now, if we get a Mako on, it's going in the cooler. We catch a lot of Black Tip Sharks that some of the guys like. We just gaff them and drag them into the floor locker. That Mako was scary. We harpooned it in the head, got a line around the tail, and had two guys lift it out of the water. Cut it's spine with a filet knife. That head kept snapping and it's teeth clacked like two baseball bats hitting. They sure are good on the grill though.


----------



## rarefish383

I almost forgot, I stopped in to talk to my saw mechanic about the 08S, and he said wait a minute, I forgot to tell you about something. He came back with an Echo 280E. It's only 27.9 CC's. One of the boys that works there wants to get rid of it. Only problem, it's an E model. Electronic. If the module is gone, tough noogies. It's just so cute, I don't know if I've ever seen one smaller. If it has spark I may go $15 on it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> There are NOT ENOUGH axles under that trailer for that!!!


Depends on how dry and what species. Could be dry spruce.


----------



## hamish

rarefish383 said:


> My MS290 pretty much lives on the back of my truck 24-7. It's so faded the thieves don't even want it.


No its an MS290!!


----------



## hamish

Just kidding, my first "big name saw" circa 1996 was a 029 Super, finally had a Stihl, versus my P26 and Mac was, was living with the big leaques.......I hated the darn thing, finally sold it off and got a 257, the stumbled upon a 026 and found this place...........all good.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Hey guys, if anyone wants any Trilink stuff I am going to make a run to L and M tomorrow and pick up a few things.


Sounds like you are becoming a chain broker! Now, you also need to become a chain spinner to rejoin the loops you 'broke'!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Anyone know what happened to @dahmer? All his post show up as "deleted member".


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sounds like his membership to AS was terminated.....


----------



## Philbert

Still active on another forum. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> Sounds like his membership to AS was terminated.....


I tried and failed miserably to joke around with him recently on a thread he had about hydro-dipping some parts. Hope I didn't piss him off. But IIRC he's got a few health issues at the mo and probably just rationalising his time online. That's the primary reason I culled my membership over on O P E ages ago. Not for health reasons, just that one collection of chainsaw misfits is enough.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> I tried and failed miserably to joke around with him recently on a thread he had about hydro-dipping some parts. Hope I didn't piss him off. But IIRC he's got a few health issues at the mo and probably just rationalising his time online. That's the primary reason I culled my membership over on O P E ages ago. Not for health reasons, just that one collection of chainsaw misfits is enough.


I'm mostly here. But I follow the how to square file and firewood thread on O P E and FHC has a Kabota thread that comes in handy. I work nights and only sleep about 4 hours a day so i have time to bounce around a little.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Very cool to think about that. Man the tree has seen some things.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Not sure if I posted this one in here.
Saw it over in Lansing the other day, big tree for sure.
The limb on the front left would take a 40" bar to clear above the branch that forks off .


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> They pulled this one out up North a month or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need a bigger mill!
> 
> I know where a few logs are up there but don't know how big and will never find out because the area is a very crucial wetland swamp and there's no way I'm even telling anyone about them in case word gets to some bastid (there are many, only a few get prosecuted unfortunately) who would tear that wetland apart.


Excellent firewood scrounge there Kiwibro, all be it hard on chains.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Not sure if I posted this one in here.
> Saw it over in Lansing the other day, big tree for sure.
> The limb on the front left would take a 40" bar to clear above the branch that forks off .
> View attachment 797419


I want the little hatch back. I need a daily beater diesel is up to 2.95 in maryland. Good thing I only go through about half a tank every two weeks.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Excellent firewood scrounge there Kiwibro, all be it hard on chains.


you know, I don't like to admit it, but I've bucked up and split too much Kauri that should have been milled. I know better now.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Just gona send it .










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Depends on how dry and what species. Could be dry spruce.



Still not enough axles
[emoji1787]
Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Well I’m sorry to see him go.

I spent a little time on a few of the other sites over the years, they just weren’t for me. In the event that there’s a topic in one of them that hasn’t been covered here I can always read up on it through google.

I really like it here, especially in this thread. The saw forum can get a little testy and I don’t bother with P+R.

If there’s a single rub with this place (in my opinion), it’s that the site owners let troublemakers stay too long after they’ve worn out their welcome.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I want the little hatch back. I need a daily beater diesel is up to 2.95 in maryland. Good thing I only go through about half a tank every two weeks.


Fuel and oil changes are the killer for a diesel, I sold my f350 crew cab when diesel was just under $4, for a bit it was at 4.50 a gallon up here. The good thing is I was driving then and the speedway rewards program gave you .10 per dollar spent on fuel not per gallon(they changed it not long after lol), so I was filling the ford up every other week for free, the semi I was driving only got 4.8-5.2 mpg so I was racking up the points pretty quite.
I like the one in the picture, 5 speed with manual windows and steering, it does have A/C though . My old eg got much better fuel economy, I checked it over 8k and it got 38.56 mpg and I got on that little 1.5 L pretty hard, I liked it better except the red paint. I have a 2000 insight that I hope to get on the rd again some day, the lifetime average on the car is 54mpg, it's nice for chasing down saws and generators.


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> I want the little hatch back. I need a daily beater diesel is up to 2.95 in maryland. Good thing I only go through about half a tank every two weeks.



If you’re not afraid to wrench once in a while, look for a clean MK2 Diesel. My 86 Jetta had the 1.6LNA Diesel, and got over 40mpg. She liked used motor oil and ATF too  Had no balls at all. I made a custom fuel filter setup to get rid of the expensive setup that was on it. Went to spin on style (long oil filter looking ones). She had over 300K miles, and would still be on the road today had I not been t-boned in her. 

I do wish it had the 1.6L turbo diesel (pre-TDI). Same motor with a small hair dryer. They got a little better MPGs and had some get up and go.


----------



## MustangMike

With the Blizzak tires and Steeda suspension the Mustang is a great car to make up time in when scooting to appointments this time of year. There are a lot of twisty/hilly roads.

Had 5 appointment yesterday.


----------



## svk

Speaking of rewards, did you guys ever have those gas stations that would give you stamps for every dollar spent at their store? And you could stick the stamps on a book of 20 or 50 and get free stuff? Think they went away in the early 2000's here


----------



## MustangMike

Long, long, time ago! Stamps at gas stations and food stores to keep you coming back!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> With the Blizzak tires and Steeda suspension the Mustang is a great car to make up time in when scooting to appointments this time of year. There are a lot of twisty/hilly roads.
> 
> Had 5 appointment yesterday.



I love RWD in the snow. I put some blizzak wannabes on the Vic (came with the car). Still need to install the Ford Tacloc, as it’s an open diff right now. Once thatMs in, she should work real good in the snow.


----------



## svk

I worked at a car dealership in college. My job was to fill the lot cars so I would get hundreds of stamps per week. One of the salesmen would try to shake me down for the stamps. Apparently he felt entitled to them LOL. The sales manager more or less told him, knock it off this is not socialism.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> Had to drive to the big (maybe medium) smoke today, came back and took this snap of a red gum that @Plowboy83 might like.
> 
> View attachment 797168
> 
> 
> Quite old and has probably dropped more branches over that time (as red gums do) than it has left.
> 
> View attachment 797170
> 
> 
> Imaginative name. 9.2m (30 feet) circumference makes for a diameter of 2.3m or 9.52 feet or 114 inches.
> 
> Better bring the big saw.


That’s awesome cowboy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Fuel and oil changes are the killer for a diesel, I sold my f350 crew cab when diesel was just under $4, for a bit it was at 4.50 a gallon up here. The good thing is I was driving then and the speedway rewards program gave you .10 per dollar spent on fuel not per gallon(they changed it not long after lol), so I was filling the ford up every other week for free, the semi I was driving only got 4.8-5.2 mpg so I was racking up the points pretty quite.
> I like the one in the picture, 5 speed with manual windows and steering, it does have A/C though . My old eg got much better fuel economy, I checked it over 8k and it got 38.56 mpg and I got on that little 1.5 L pretty hard, I liked it better except the red paint. I have a 2000 insight that I hope to get on the rd again some day, the lifetime average on the car is 54mpg, it's nice for chasing down saws and generators.
> View attachment 797487



There is definitely a huge savings driving something like that. 

I have just seen TO MANY people die in a car crash that was not their fault for me to drive something small. 

Just this week, at 4:30am i was on my way to work. A tractor trailer merged into my lane (i was passing on the left) and i was seriously inches away from him smashing me in between the concrete dividers at the median. Had to STAND on the breaks and i JUST made it out.

If i was taking a drink of coffee or even looking in my rear view mirror it would have happened. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

I wish my F350 was diesel. Instead it’s the 460EFI, which is a great motor. She’s at just over 200K and doesn’t use or leak any oil. But, she only gets 8-10MPGs, and I have to run at least 89, most of the time 93; otherwise I get spark knock. It has a banks power pack system (I/H/E), and my buddy thinks maybe it was chipped or tuned at one time. Hence needing premium. 

Love the truck, at some point I dream of dropping a 6bt in it, and a manual trans.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Not sure if I posted this one in here.
> Saw it over in Lansing the other day, big tree for sure.
> The limb on the front left would take a 40" bar to clear above the branch that forks off .
> View attachment 797419


Looks like my ash that needs to come down over 5 ft at the trunk


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Looks like my ash that needs to come down over 5 ft at the trunkView attachment 797506
> View attachment 797507


I’m gonna miss the white ash once it’s all gone. I have some small ones in my woods, but the bore gets them as soon as they get a few inches round. 

It’s great wood. I kind of wished I had saved a good log to make some benches out of.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Looks like my ash that needs to come down over 5 ft at the trunkView attachment 797506
> View attachment 797507


You do not normally see an ash of that shape. I am wondering if it received some top damage as a sapling to cause it to branch out like that.


----------



## SS396driver

Love my CTD . Gets 13 - 14mpg towing . I've gotten 16+ empty and going easy . Really only use it to tow though. Only thing I've done to the engine is the water pump which is very easy to do. Can be done on the side of the road with minimal tools and about 20 minutes.

My everyday ride in winter is my XL7 27 mpg 4x4 with a six banger. This is my usual summer ride. It gets 13mpg with a 50 mph tail wind.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> You do not normally see an ash of that shape. I am wondering if it received some top damage as a sapling to cause it to branch out like that.



Had a few like that . They were in open areas as this was an operational hay farm untill the early 40's then it became a fern farm for NYC flower shops . Untill the 70's . I have two stumps a little smaller that I cut down last summer had trouble dragging them with the kubota


----------



## svk

@MustangMike cut a couple of big ash trees for me up at the children's camp but they were all single leader or forked once a ways up. The one he had to cut from both sides with his ported 460 and 28" bar. That one made a lot of wood!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> There is definitely a huge savings driving something like that.
> 
> I have just seen TO MANY people die in a car crash that was not their fault for me to drive something small.
> 
> Just this week, at 4:30am i was on my way to work. A tractor trailer merged into my lane (i was passing on the left) and i was seriously inches away from him smashing me in between the concrete dividers at the median. Had to STAND on the breaks and i JUST made it out.
> 
> If i was taking a drink of coffee or even looking in my rear view mirror it would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That would be "TOO MANY" .
You know those truck drivers just can't be trusted, but if you would have had a small car you could have just finished passing.
I know what you for sure, but I still enjoy driving my small cars. It is kinda odd, and it was real funny when I would get out of the semi and get into a small car.
I rely more on myself to keep out of the way of other drivers. Yesterday I had a guy coming at me when he passed in a turn(no asking zone), I didn't slow down at all, I think he'll hold out a while before trying that again .
I've seen a lot of stuff out on the roads, some stuff that made me not want to go to work the next day driving, freak things happen as well as just the unexpected, then there's the expected.
These were in the last week, semi just drove off the rd, no skid marks or nothing and managed to make it between the cables without hitting them.
The pile of cars off the rd would be explained by many as bad rds or distracted driving, I call it a lack of driving, people only know how to watch the car right in front of them and don't get the big picture of what's going on. When I was delivering drywall another driver would have to help me out sometimes, he hated riding with me cause "I never looked in front of me", but also said "somehow you always know what's happening".


I like the ford leading the way, c'mon guys , then the next two are rear wheel drive SUVs .


----------



## svk

Almost looks like there is a GTG going on in that last picture. Seriously hope nobody was hurt though.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Looks like my ash that needs to come down over 5 ft at the trunkView attachment 797506
> View attachment 797507


That is about as big as that one branch. That tree is massive, I wish I wasn't in a hurry as I would have gotten some more with the kids around it and the car pulled forward, there aren't to many that big around.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That would be "TOO MANY" .
> You know those truck drivers just can't be trusted, but if you would have had a small car you could have just finished passing.
> I know what you for sure, but I still enjoy driving my small cars. It is kinda odd, and it was real funny when I would get out of the semi and get into a small car.
> I rely more on myself to keep out of the way of other drivers. Yesterday I had a guy coming at me when he passed in a turn(no asking zone), I didn't slow down at all, I think he'll hold out a while before trying that again .
> I've seen a lot of stuff out on the roads, some stuff that made me not want to go to work the next day driving, freak things happen as well as just the unexpected, then there's the expected.
> These were in the last week, semi just drove off the rd, no skid marks or nothing and managed to make it between the cables without hitting them.
> The pile of cars off the rd would be explained by many as bad rds or distracted driving, I call it a lack of driving, people only know how to watch the car right in front of them and don't get the big picture of what's going on. When I was delivering drywall another driver would have to help me out sometimes, he hated riding with me cause "I never looked in front of me", but also said "somehow you always know what's happening".
> View attachment 797514
> 
> I like the ford leading the way, c'mon guys , then the next two are rear wheel drive SUVs .
> View attachment 797515
> View attachment 797516



Trust me. There was no time to finish passing regardless of the car. I was doing 63 and he was probably doing 60. [emoji6][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Almost looks like there is a GTG going on in that last picture. Seriously hope nobody was hurt though.


A ditch gtg, one way to make new friends lol.
I never saw an ambulance and I headed a good bit further to the west so that's a good sign, but it still makes for a rough day for all involved.


----------



## svk

I am glad that I live out in the sticks now. 11 miles of secondary paved roads from home to work. **** can still happen but it won't happen at 75 MPH with cars 4 wide and umpteen deep.

When I lived outside of Minneapolis I saw a number of accidents and many more that slowed up both sides of the road due to rubbernecking. And even saw rubber neckers get into accidents.


----------



## muad

Looks like may get my wish. 4-6 inches of snow on the way. I sure hope we get all of it and more. 

Hoping for a level 3 so I can stay home and play in the snow with the kids


----------



## svk

We have some crazy weather here. Nearly at freezing point yesterday, 20's overnight. Now the wind has picked up and it's on it's way to -22 overnight. Then looking at a high of 40 next week.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> We have some crazy weather here. Nearly at freezing point yesterday, 20's overnight. Now the wind has picked up and it's on it's way to -22 overnight. Then looking at a high of 40 next week.


Yeah, this winter has been nuts. Everyone was saying it was gonna be a really bad winter, so I made sure we had more wood than we’ve ever had split, stacked, and ready. Not a bad thing, because I’ve hardly used any of it. Just means less work for next year. 

I’m hoping to get a few years of wood stocked up, then sell some to help support this oncoming chainsaw habit.....


----------



## svk

I will finally be going back into my wood pile on Saturday, haven't pulled a piece since December.

I have a couple more scrounged trees to supplement but I know they will not be perfectly dry so I will mix them in to the other stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Peace, Love and looks like I need some groceries!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Fuel and oil changes are the killer for a diesel, I sold my f350 crew cab when diesel was just under $4, for a bit it was at 4.50 a gallon up here. The good thing is I was driving then and the speedway rewards program gave you .10 per dollar spent on fuel not per gallon(they changed it not long after lol), so I was filling the ford up every other week for free, the semi I was driving only got 4.8-5.2 mpg so I was racking up the points pretty quite.
> I like the one in the picture, 5 speed with manual windows and steering, it does have A/C though . My old eg got much better fuel economy, I checked it over 8k and it got 38.56 mpg and I got on that little 1.5 L pretty hard, I liked it better except the red paint. I have a 2000 insight that I hope to get on the rd again some day, the lifetime average on the car is 54mpg, it's nice for chasing down saws and generators.
> View attachment 797487


I was always into the EF hatch backs and CRXs. There all rot boxes around here now. After the EFs honda followed the make it a round blob with no character theme that seemed to rule the early to mid 90s. Most of my civics were pounded relentlessly so fuel mileage wasn't a top priority. I had a 90 CRX SI that's on my short list of cars I'd like back. Others on that list are the 79 fox with 351W swap, the 2 more doors sleeper civic, and my 93 240sx.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Looks like may get my wish. 4-6 inches of snow on the way. I sure hope we get all of it and more.
> 
> Hoping for a level 3 so I can stay home and play in the snow with the kids


You go ahead and keep that garbage up there. Take it to Idaho with you.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> You go ahead and keep that garbage up there. Take it to Idaho with you.


LMAO!


----------



## muad

Well, good and bad news from my local dealer.

Good news: they replaced the carb on the Wife’s MS180 for free, and I dropped off the 254 to be fixed. 

Bad news: While my MS310 has 140psi of compression, the cylinder wall and piston are scored on the exhaust side  I wanted it checked over before I list it for sale online. I’m glad I did. Looks like a parts saw now...


----------



## woodchip rookie

does it run?


----------



## woodchip rookie

dfuq?! KEEP IT UP THERE!!


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> Well, good and bad news from my local dealer.
> 
> Good news: they replaced the carb on the Wife’s MS180 for free, and I dropped off the 254 to be fixed.
> 
> Bad news: While my MS310 has 140psi of compression, the cylinder wall and piston are scored on the exhaust side  I wanted it checked over before I list it for sale online. I’m glad I did. Looks like a parts saw now...



Isn't that one of the clamshell saws you can put a 390 top end on??? If so, Huztl sells em cheap, and they work fairly well. Just make sure you check the bevels on the ports.

I built an 029 to 390 for Matt's BIL, and he has been using it for over 2 years and loves it. Did a little muff mod and timing advance.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> A Ford Excursion is almost as rare as a unicorn around here
> But , this one has a rebuilt transmission/transfercase , set me back 500$ and I had to put 300$ into it to pass a 2 year road legal I figure why not .
> Polly regret that decision later Lol



Well , the buyers remorse sure didn't take long Lol
Drove it home on the maiden voyage to listen to a bad wheelbearing , drove it back to the shop to blow a rear tire , scrounge a free tire , replace the bearing , send it to my alignment shop to have the transmission loose reverse when they backed off the rack ...


Anyone got an Ef2Fiddy for sale ?
And to think , all the local Chevy boys were envious of my score Lol


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> does it run?



Oh year, it runs awesome. In fact I used it today to limb a pine so the cattle can get under the tree foe cover; in anticipation of this snow.

I bought this saw new, and it’s been a great saw for about 14 years. Always ran good fuel (100LL with the occasional 87 mix if I was cutting with someone and ran out of my fuel). 

I added a custom muffler to it about 5-6 years ago, but had it installed and tuned by the local stihl only dealer. 

Not sure what happened.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> dfuq?! KEEP IT UP THERE!!


We don’t have any!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Isn't that one of the clamshell saws you can put a 390 top end on??? If so, Huztl sells em cheap, and the work fairly well. Just make sure you check the bevels on the ports.
> 
> I built an 029 to 390 for Matt's BIL, and he has been using it for over 2 years and loves it. Did a little muff mod and timing advance.


That’s nota bad idea!


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> dfuq?! KEEP IT UP THERE!!



You live in Ohio bro,

Get over it[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji6][emoji6]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Went to start a fire this evening because the wife was cold. Decided a nice piece of cedar on top of the kindling would be nice to start. Unfortunately, the piece I selected was a smidge too long to fit in the stove (it happens). So I fired up the crapsman in the garage and had at er, as well as trimming a branch from a gnarly split. Garage is full of chips as are my Crocs. Clothes smell like two smoke...uh uh uh uh!! (Tim Allen noise)






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> dfuq?! KEEP IT UP THERE!!


Send it to me. White on the ground means money in my pocket. So tired of skipping winter around here.


----------



## muad

It’s snowing now!

@MustangMike, what’s this place you mentioned about the 390 parts? I wanna do some research. 

Trying to decide what to do with this 310.


----------



## 95custmz

muad said:


> It’s snowing now!
> 
> @MustangMike, what’s this place you mentioned about the 390 parts? I wanna do some research.
> 
> Trying to decide what to do with this 310.


https://www.amazon.com/s?i=merchant-items&me=A1GKZJWK72RKC6


----------



## 95custmz

95custmz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?i=merchant-items&me=A1GKZJWK72RKC6


https://www.huztl.net/


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’ve told my father and my uncle and all my friends..... LIFE IS TO SHORT TO WORRY ABOUT MPG!!!! Drive what puts a smile on your face!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Muad, Baileys has them too


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Went to start a fire this evening because the wife was cold. Decided a nice piece of cedar on top of the kindling would be nice to start. Unfortunately, the piece I selected was a smidge too long to fit in the stove (it happens). So I fired up the crapsman in the garage and had at er, as well as trimming a branch from a gnarly split. Garage is full of chips as are my Crocs. Clothes smell like two smoke...uh uh uh uh!! (Tim Allen noise)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Im SOOOO glad you did not share a picture of you Crocs 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> It’s snowing now!
> 
> @MustangMike, what’s this place you mentioned about the 390 parts? I wanna do some research.
> 
> Trying to decide what to do with this 310.


If it still runs good run it till it quits THEN put a top end on it?


----------



## U&A

Got a new wedge smacker today. Couldn’t pass it up. 3.5#Michigan single bit. drop forged, hickory handle. 

Cut the handle down to 24” for now until i see how it feels. Taking it to work tomorrow to work on the cutting edge. 

Man i love the shape of this handle! Looks and feels great!







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

95custmz said:


> https://www.huztl.net/


Thanks!!


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Got a new wedge smacker today. Couldn’t pass it up. 3.5#Michigan single bit. drop forged, hickory handle.
> 
> Cut the handle down to 24” for now until i see how it feels. Taking it to work tomorrow to work on the cutting edge.
> 
> Man i love the shape of this handle! Looks and feels great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




Nice!


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Well , the buyers remorse sure didn't take long Lol
> Drove it home on the maiden voyage to listen to a bad wheelbearing , drove it back to the shop to blow a rear tire , scrounge a free tire , replace the bearing , send it to my alignment shop to have the transmission loose reverse when they backed off the rack ...
> 
> 
> Anyone got an Ef2Fiddy for sale ?
> And to think , all the local Chevy boys were envious of my score Lol



Bummer man. 

Sell that thing and get a Ford


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> If it still runs good run it till it quits THEN put a top end on it?




It won’t get run much though, as the 361 has taken over as the main saw. 

Was hoping to sell/trade it off before I learned about this.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Nice!



[emoji4] Thanks.

$27

The steel is not super high quality but for what this will be its perfect. The grain looks good to. Don’t mind the saw marks they will be removed.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cat10ken

I picked up a Fiskar's Isocore splitting maul on an internet auction for $25 including buyers fees. Should bust the ones the x27 won't.


----------



## muad

Is this what y’all are recommending? 

https://m.huztl.net/Cylinder-Piston...on-Port-Valve-49mm-1127-020-1216-p229830.html

Holy cheap batman!


----------



## U&A

cat10ken said:


> I picked up a Fiskar's Isocore splitting maul on an internet auction for $25 including buyers fees. Should bust the ones the x27 won't.



Iv got both. The maul is great! The handle is a bit to short IMO but it is a great splitter. I do use the 27 more though. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

@muad they used to have a complete engine. You just drop it in. 

@dancan, which tranny. You do know I manage a Chevy Buick Service Department right....

I have three expert tranny guys I can ask them the common failure.


----------



## 95custmz

muad said:


> Is this what y’all are recommending?
> 
> https://m.huztl.net/Cylinder-Piston...on-Port-Valve-49mm-1127-020-1216-p229830.html
> 
> Holy cheap batman!


The only down side is, it ships from China.


----------



## 95custmz

cat10ken said:


> I picked up a Fiskar's Isocore splitting maul on an internet auction for $25 including buyers fees. Should bust the ones the x27 won't.


That Isocore will definitely split tough/gnarly wood. It is one heck of a workout, though, swingin' that 8 lb. maul.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@dancan judging by your pics a few days ago, I’m gonna guess 4L60..... in the shop some guys love them because they are cake to rebuild other guys hate them because..... they always blow up under normal use.

4L60 was the same transmission used in s10’s, Colorado’s, Caprice’s, Camaro’s etc.... In the smaller vehicles, they lasted “ok”. When you start putting them in Tahoe’s, Suburban’s, K1500, Express Vans..... they go boom

My one Camaro has one, the way I beat it.. my one master tech calls it the 4futureNeutral60


----------



## MechanicMatt

Older guys, think TH350 

4L80 was more like the TH400

the 700R4 replaces the TH350, The 4L60 replaces the 700R4


----------



## MechanicMatt

https://www.baileysonline.com/nwp-s...029-039-ms-290-310-390-chainsaws-sbn-390.html

Muad, I know it cost a bit more than the other options, but it’s literally a drop in replacement. My BIL has probably 20-30 cords on his and it’s not slowing down. His 029 became a mean 390 at MustangMikes hands and we have ZERO complaints


----------



## muad

95custmz said:


> The only down side is, it ships from China.


Good point. 

Lots to think about.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> https://www.baileysonline.com/nwp-s...029-039-ms-290-310-390-chainsaws-sbn-390.html
> 
> Muad, I know it cost a bit more than the other options, but it’s literally a drop in replacement. My BIL has probably 20-30 cords on his and it’s not slowing down. His 029 became a mean 390 at MustangMikes hands and we have ZERO complaints



That’s not bad, when you think about it. 

I’m gonna have to think on this. I think I’ll wait until after I get my 241


----------



## MechanicMatt

Or just sell it as is with full disclosure. Plenty of guys that can fix it and run it. I’ve bought a few Husqvarna blown up. Fixed them and run them. A few of my bucket list saws came into my possession in disrepair. My 55ClosedPort and my BELOVED 262xp. Of course a 310 sure ain’t either of those, but guys love Stihls so I’m sure you could find a new home for it


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Or just sell it as is with full disclosure. Plenty of guys that can fix it and run it. I’ve bought a few Husqvarna blown up. Fixed them and run them. A few of my bucket list saws came into my possession in disrepair. My 55ClosedPort and my BELOVED 262xp. Of course a 310 sure ain’t either of those, but guys love Stihls so I’m sure you could find a new home for it


That’s what my dealer buddy and my FIL said to do.

I dunno. Gonna have to really think on it.


----------



## Plowboy83

Got a little more split today and actually got farther than I thought I would have the middle daughter came out to help while Mom and older sister went to softball practice. It sure is a big plus when someone is there to run the lever for you.


----------



## muad

Plowboy83 said:


> Got a little more split today and actually got farther than I thought I would have the middle daughter came out to help while Mom and older sister went to softball practice. It sure is a big plus when someone is there to run the lever for you.  View attachment 797709
> View attachment 797710


Indeed it is!

I’m blessed with three helpers, four when Pops comes too. 

Looks like a good haul. Nice work.


----------



## Plowboy83

Thanks you sir. I still have a long ways to go splitting. I probably have another 10 cords or red gum to split and another 8-10 cords of almond. I hope I can finish splitting it within the next month before we start planting cotton


----------



## MustangMike

I generally buy off ebay. This one is already in the States (so it will arrive much sooner) and has free shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/49mm-Cylin...817450?hash=item23cdb180aa:g:zMYAAOSwStheAysG

If it is your first time pulling a Stihl Clamshell saw apart, you may curse me, but it is a learning experience. When you reassemble it, don't put the gasket cement on the seals.

There are lots of vids out there.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> does it run?



Mine does but it is down on compression. I have no idea about piston/cylinder condition. I only take it out occasionally for old times sake.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Well, good and bad news from my local dealer.
> 
> Good news: they replaced the carb on the Wife’s MS180 for free, and I dropped off the 254 to be fixed.
> 
> Bad news: While my MS310 has 140psi of compression, the cylinder wall and piston are scored on the exhaust side  I wanted it checked over before I list it for sale online. I’m glad I did. Looks like a parts saw now...


Saw salvage probably has the best selection of good AM 390 stuff for your saw if you want to get as close to OE 390 as possible. If you want a cheap rebuild kit I’d recommend the one from HLS. 

I have my cousin in law’s 290 in my garage waiting for the very same thing.


----------



## svk

Coldest night of the year last night (it’s still -28 there) and I’m sitting 4 hours away from home at -13. I haven’t yet heard from my wife so I’d assume the heat is still functioning.


----------



## Be Stihl

MechanicMatt said:


> @dancan judging by your pics a few days ago, I’m gonna guess 4L60..... in the shop some guys love them because they are cake to rebuild other guys hate them because..... they always blow up under normal use.
> 
> 4L60 was the same transmission used in s10’s, Colorado’s, Caprice’s, Camaro’s etc.... In the smaller vehicles, they lasted “ok”. When you start putting them in Tahoe’s, Suburban’s, K1500, Express Vans..... they go boom
> 
> My one Camaro has one, the way I beat it.. my one master tech calls it the 4futureNeutral60



The 4L60e in my 98 blazer is slipping in 1/2 and reverse when under a good load. I am told that the sun gear is stripped on the basket. Does that sound legit?
I bought a donor tranny and a rebuild kit to build in my spare time as I am still using the blazer as a work truck. May end up paying someone to swap the old with the rebuilt as all my time seems to go toward firewood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Saw salvage probably has the best selection of good AM 390 stuff for your saw if you want to get as close to OE 390 as possible. If you want a cheap rebuild kit I’d recommend the one from HLS.
> 
> I have my cousin in law’s 290 in my garage waiting for the very same thing.


What’s Saw Salvage? I googled, and no luck.


----------



## 95custmz

Sawsalvage.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> What’s Saw Salvage? I googled, and no luck.



Google Dukes saw salvage. Not sure if that's who @svk is talking about.


----------



## KiwiBro

Plowboy83 said:


> Got a little more split today and actually got farther than I thought I would have the middle daughter came out to help while Mom and older sister went to softball practice. It sure is a big plus when someone is there to run the lever for you.  View attachment 797709
> View attachment 797710


Lotsa firewood in that. What are you bucking those logs with? If it's in your sig, I turned them off ages ago. I take it a log lift on the splitter? How do you deal with the still heavy splits when those rounds are first split, or are you noodling them before they go on the splitter or? And I am duty bound to say this - shoulda milled it


----------



## MustangMike

Been busy as heck with Taxes, and it is cold and rainy here today, but yesterday I took a few minutes to cut a few rounds with my MOFO 360 and my splitting pile is getting so high you would think I have a conveyor belt, but I'm just a wood chucker!!!

Cut some Beech, Oak and Black Birch. Was very happy that I missed the nail that was on the underside of the log!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Google Dukes saw salvage. Not sure if that's who @svk is talking about.


Yes that’s the one. Sawsalvage.com I think


----------



## TeeMan

Snagged another load of a different pecan tree (two small hackberry rounds) and the rest of what I could move from the first pecan tree that they finished cutting the base of.


----------



## U&A

Can i ask you guys what the right thing to do is to the handle of my axe? It has been cleaned up/sanded. Raw finish now.

Do I oil it with Linseed oil every so often? Boiled or raw ? 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

TeeMan said:


> Snagged another load of a different pecan tree (two small hackberry rounds) and the rest of what I could move from the first pecan tree that they finished cutting the base of.
> View attachment 797869
> View attachment 797870



Your bed is empty? [emoji16]

Just messing with ya[emoji6]

Nice scrounge[emoji1303] thats a good amount 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Can i ask you guys what the right thing to do is to the handle of my axe? It has been cleaned up/sanded. Raw finish now.
> 
> Do I oil it with Linseed oil every so often? Boiled or raw ?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Check out the axe restoration thread. 

I like to apply a coat of boiled linseed oil “BLO” then wipe the excess. Put it in the sun and it will suck that in. Do another coat and so on until it no longer will take any more in. 

An old adage for tool handle maintenance with BLO:
-Once a day for a week
-Once a week for a month 
-Once a month for a year 
-Once a year for life


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Google Dukes saw salvage. Not sure if that's who @svk is talking about.


Apparently there working on a poulan 4000 P/C set. I may need one of those if they go to production.


----------



## Plowboy83

KiwiBro said:


> Lotsa firewood in that. What are you bucking those logs with? If it's in your sig, I turned them off ages ago. I take it a log lift on the splitter? How do you deal with the still heavy splits when those rounds are first split, or are you noodling them before they go on the splitter or? And I am duty bound to say this - shoulda milled it


I noodle them them into 3 pieces on the bigger ones if there less than 200 lbs I lift them on the splitter myself fairly easy. I don’t like having the splitter standing upright being 6’4 I get tired of bending over the whole time. I wish I had a mill man. I am really wanting to build an electric saw mill in my shop at the house. I cut up a lot of big red gum around here because everyone else is to lazy to cut it and deal with it. I should have somewhere around 12 cord of red gum when I’m done splitting that I could have milled with the smallest piece being over 2ft in diameter and biggest trunk around 5 ft. Sucks cutting a 5ft trunk 30 ft long into firewood. But I guess it’s better than the farmer pushing it into a pile and burning it


----------



## svk

Correction. It’s sawsalvage.co no m.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice clean stack. I been knocking mouse nests out of my stack. I saved the stuff that's been in the shed longest for Jan/Feb. Then there is the bird nests the robins left me. Didn't get as cold as at SVK's but I had -15°F when I got up and didn't get out of single digits for a high.




Now.



Turned the furnace on midday to warm the cellar (water pump ECT). It was down to 34 below the pump. Wasn't worried but why push the luck?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Be Stihl said:


> The 4L60e in my 98 blazer is slipping in 1/2 and reverse when under a good load. I am told that the sun gear is stripped on the basket. Does that sound legit?
> I bought a donor tranny and a rebuild kit to build in my spare time as I am still using the blazer as a work truck. May end up paying someone to swap the old with the rebuilt as all my time seems to go toward firewood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




By FAR the most common failure in them.


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> Can i ask you guys what the right thing to do is to the handle of my axe? It has been cleaned up/sanded. Raw finish now.
> 
> Do I oil it with Linseed oil every so often? Boiled or raw ?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Boiled has "Stuff" in it so that it dries faster but some people have a sensitivity to the "Stuffs" .
Linseed oil works but takes a lot longer to dry .
Totally up to you, I've used both .
I've also used teak oil, Danish oil and used blo mixed with Watco way before Buckin .


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Check out the axe restoration thread.
> 
> I like to apply a coat of boiled linseed oil “BLO” then wipe the excess. Put it in the sun and it will suck that in. Do another coat and so on until it no longer will take any more in.
> 
> An old adage for tool handle maintenance with BLO:
> -Once a day for a week
> -Once a week for a month
> -Once a month for a year
> -Once a year for life



Gee thanks!!

Very helpful. I found this very short but basic project to be a lot of fun. Mostly because it is all by hand AND it can all be done cheap!! 

I may have found a new hobby [emoji847]

AAD....?
Axe Addiction Disorder.. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Plowboy83 said:


> I noodle them them into 3 pieces on the bigger ones if there less than 200 lbs I lift them on the splitter myself fairly easy. I don’t like having the splitter standing upright being 6’4 I get tired of bending over the whole time. I wish I had a mill man. I am really wanting to build an electric saw mill in my shop at the house. I cut up a lot of big red gum around here because everyone else is to lazy to cut it and deal with it. I should have somewhere around 12 cord of red gum when I’m done splitting that I could have milled with the smallest piece being over 2ft in diameter and biggest trunk around 5 ft. Sucks cutting a 5ft trunk 30 ft long into firewood. But I guess it’s better than the farmer pushing it into a pile and burning it View attachment 797897
> View attachment 797898
> View attachment 797899



I would enjoy turning a 5’ diameter tree into firewood if it was good wood. One tree could cover more than one season for me. 
AND i would get to play with my big saw[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

@Be Stihl it’s been years since I rebuilt one, but that sun shell always made you have to throw it into manual 1 to move and it only had 1,2 gears. They have a band for reverse. Either the band is cooked or the seals for the apply piston are shot and it’s not holding pressure. I’ve been in the office 6 years now so it took awhile to come back....


----------



## rarefish383

Been in Denver for two days. Haven't found a pub I didn't like yet. Food at the Colorado Museum of History unbelievable good and prices were very modest. One pub had 30 proof beer, one per customer. Two days to go. Weather here is pretty mild. 20's in the morning, 30's afternoon. Tomorrow supposed to get in the 40's and 50's Saturday. What happened to winter?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Correction. It’s sawsalvage.co no m.



Thanks all!


----------



## muad

Probably gonna get this kit and just fix the saw. 

Maybe the boy will want a decent saw in a few years. 

https://www.sawsalvage.co/collectio...piston-and-cylinder-rebuild-kit-1127-020-1216


----------



## MechanicMatt

Use the OEM clips for the piston pin


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Use the OEM clips for the piston pin



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> Been in Denver for two days. Haven't found a pub I didn't like yet. Food at the Colorado Museum of History unbelievable good and prices were very modest. One pub had 30 proof beer, one per customer. Two days to go. Weather here is pretty mild. 20's in the morning, 30's afternoon. Tomorrow supposed to get in the 40's and 50's Saturday. What happened to winter?


I know a guy there. He says they get alot of mild winters


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Your bed is empty? [emoji16]
> 
> Just messing with ya[emoji6]
> 
> Nice scrounge[emoji1303] thats a good amount
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You gotta teach him the saws ride in the truck .


----------



## MustangMike

If that cylinder is Chrome (instead of Nikasil) be careful what rings you use with it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> If that cylinder is Chrome (instead of Nikasil) be careful what rings you use with it.


For the price difference I'd be more inclined to grab up the complete engine and drop it in, or is it better to use as much of the oe bottom as you can. Now I say all this for the OP, not for myself as I wouldn't buy Chinese parts, I'd just sell the thing and move on, but that's me.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You gotta teach him the saws ride in the truck .



They have feelings too ok[emoji16]. Keep the IN the cab[emoji1303][emoji16][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> I noodle them them into 3 pieces on the bigger ones if there less than 200 lbs I lift them on the splitter myself fairly easy. I don’t like having the splitter standing upright being 6’4 I get tired of bending over the whole time. I wish I had a mill man. I am really wanting to build an electric saw mill in my shop at the house. I cut up a lot of big red gum around here because everyone else is to lazy to cut it and deal with it. I should have somewhere around 12 cord of red gum when I’m done splitting that I could have milled with the smallest piece being over 2ft in diameter and biggest trunk around 5 ft. Sucks cutting a 5ft trunk 30 ft long into firewood. But I guess it’s better than the farmer pushing it into a pile and burning it View attachment 797897
> View attachment 797898
> View attachment 797899



That last pic is a beauty, nicely stacked red gum warms a wooder's heart. I'm a bit sympathetic to @U&A 's point of view. Yes, you could have milled it (if you had a mill), but it is some beautiful burning firewood too. A few years ago, Cowgirl and I nearly bought a property with 200 hazelnut trees and 600 mature red gums, all planted in nice neat rows. What might have been....


----------



## Jeffkrib

Plowboy83 said:


> I noodle them them into 3 pieces on the bigger ones if there less than 200 lbs I lift them on the splitter myself fairly easy. I don’t like having the splitter standing upright being 6’4 I get tired of bending over the whole time. I wish I had a mill man. I am really wanting to build an electric saw mill in my shop at the house. I cut up a lot of big red gum around here because everyone else is to lazy to cut it and deal with it. I should have somewhere around 12 cord of red gum when I’m done splitting that I could have milled with the smallest piece being over 2ft in diameter and biggest trunk around 5 ft. Sucks cutting a 5ft trunk 30 ft long into firewood. But I guess it’s better than the farmer pushing it into a pile and burning it View attachment 797897
> View attachment 797898
> View attachment 797899


Makes me feel at home plowboy, but I guess in your part of the world you’re getting rid of an invasive weed.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> For the price difference I'd be more inclined to grab up the complete engine and drop it in, or is it better to use as much of the oe bottom as you can. Now I say all this for the OP, not for myself as I wouldn't buy Chinese parts, I'd just sell the thing and move on, but that's me.


That’s still on the table too. 

I just hate the idea of selling the thing for $100 if I’m luck...


----------



## muad

Well, after sleeping on it, I’m not gonna fix the 310. 

I will either list it for sale as-is here, or give it to my FIL. When I bought this saw, I bought a second 310 for my FIL. His is down right now due to a messed up pull mechanism. I might just give this to him so he can make one good saw, and have a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## svk

Probably a good idea. They are a complete ***** to work on. I have my cousins but once I get done with that I’m never working on that family of saws again.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Probably a good idea. They are a complete ***** to work on. I have my cousins but once I get done with that I’m never working on that family of saws again.


LOL!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Well, after sleeping on it, I’m not gonna fix the 310.
> 
> I will either list it for sale as-is here, or give it to my FIL. When I bought this saw, I bought a second 310 for my FIL. His is down right now due to a messed up pull mechanism. I might just give this to him so he can make one good saw, and have a bunch of spare parts.


One can never have enough brownie points with the in-laws.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> That’s still on the table too.
> 
> I just hate the idea of selling the thing for $100 if I’m luck...


I usually sell them for 50-100, 100 being very nice looking and a newer model.
When I got rid of my husky 142, I gave it to another member as he wanted a project. I think I paid 150 for it and ran a few different bars on it, I planned on keeping it because it was my first husky and I did for a while, then I just wanted it out of the way. Looking at how much wood it cut for me it didn't owe me anything and that saw was a catalyst for all I do today. It taught me that just because a saw has a good name and color that it doesn't mean its a good saw, much like any product.


muad said:


> Well, after sleeping on it, I’m not gonna fix the 310.
> 
> I will either list it for sale as-is here, or give it to my FIL. When I bought this saw, I bought a second 310 for my FIL. His is down right now due to a messed up pull mechanism. I might just give this to him so he can make one good saw, and have a bunch of spare parts.


Sounds like a great thing to do, I'm sure he will appreciate that .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> One can never have enough brownie points with the in-laws.


I can't eat brownies so the kids spouses will have to come up with something better, saws sound good to me .


----------



## MustangMike

Hope everyone has a good Valentine's Day.

We have an extra visitor, last night and today. The young girl next door feel off a horse yesterday and broke her arm, so the parents were at the Hospital with her all night long, so her sister is staying with us till things return to normal.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Probably a good idea. They are a complete ***** to work on. I have my cousins but once I get done with that I’m never working on that family of saws again.



Yea, I did one clamshell … once ...


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> They have feelings too ok[emoji16]. Keep them IN the cab


Yep. My Ftoofiddy has rubber floor liner. No carpet. Saws in the cab and stay in the house. No garage or shed. And NO ETHENOL.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I did one clamshell … once ...


Clamshells are not all created equally! I know you are a Stihl guy, but whoever designed that family of saws were insane!

The 350 Husky family of clamshells and 352 family of Echo were very easy to work on. I’m not fast and I had a 352 completely tore down and back together in well under two hours.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Hope everyone has a good Valentine's Day.



Same to you! 

Just got a call, Gramp’s 254 is done! Just needed a fuel line, a coil (they grabbed a good used on off a parts saw), and the chain brake assembly off the same parts saw. 

Oh, and she needs a new bar. Hoping to pick it up tomorrow!!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Same to you!
> 
> Just got a call, Gramp’s 254 is done! Just needed a fuel line, a coil (they grabbed a good used on off a parts saw), and the chain brake assembly off the same parts saw.
> 
> Oh, and she needs a new bar. Hoping to pick it up tomorrow!!


That's awesome, curious how you like it, nice limb saw for sure.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My master tech has corrected me, no reverse is the reaction shell. And he did confirm again that all 4L 60 transmissions are junk


----------



## MustangMike

Is that 262 back running yet???


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Same to you!
> 
> Just got a call, Gramp’s 254 is done! Just needed a fuel line, a coil (they grabbed a good used on off a parts saw), and the chain brake assembly off the same parts saw.
> 
> Oh, and she needs a new bar. Hoping to pick it up tomorrow!!


Nice!


----------



## Smacktooth

Finally got over to cut the rest of the big ovals 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Well I finally started to burn some of my locust since its actually below freezing out . Tonight it will be around zero here,so it will be a locust, hickory and red oak night


----------



## Be Stihl

MechanicMatt said:


> @Be Stihl it’s been years since I rebuilt one, but that sun shell always made you have to throw it into manual 1 to move and it only had 1,2 gears. They have a band for reverse. Either the band is cooked or the seals for the apply piston are shot and it’s not holding pressure. I’ve been in the office 6 years now so it took awhile to come back....



Thanks so much. I have a rebuild kit that has the piston included with new clutches and lots of other seals. So with two tranny’s and the kit hopefully I have enough to make a working unit. A new filter, fluid and torque converter will be installed. I can swing all this for around $500 if I do the labor, just can’t justify putting $1600 in a truck worth the same!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Smacktooth said:


> Finally got over to cut the rest of the big ovals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That thing cuts like mad!


----------



## SS396driver

It does burn hot. Intake is in between one and two 



And after about 20 minutes


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Well I finally started to burn some of my locust since its actually below freezing out . Tonight it will be around zero here,so it will be a locust, hickory and red oak nightView attachment 798097


I love burning locust. 

I have several I’m going to drop soon.


----------



## muad

Has anyone ever had a logging service in for a select cut? I have a guy coming Monday to give me a quote for some of my trees. I have some nice, tall, straight red oaks, black walnut, etc. that I’d like to sell. Never done this before, and don’t know the market. 

Hoping to make a nice chunk for farm needs this year.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Has anyone ever had a logging service in for a select cut? I have a guy coming Monday to give me a quote for some of my trees. I have some nice, tall, straight red oaks, black walnut, etc. that I’d like to sell. Never done this before, and don’t know the market.
> 
> Hoping to make a nice chunk for farm needs this year.


Get a good forester service in to look at your trees. They will tell you what you have and what to expect. Some places work with you and put your trees up for bid. They usually get a percentage but you end up with the highest bid for your wood. Also you have final say in how your woodlot is left after they are done. Loggers don't get paid until you sign off you are satisfied. May be different in your neck of the woods but that's how most landowners do it around here.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Red oak isnt worth selling as far as i know. White Oak & Black Walnut are the money trees


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> That thing cuts like mad!



especially in time lapse! Lol 
time lapse makes everything look fast and easy. Should have done a couple in real time..But yeah, no complaints about this beastly dolly. Made short work of that tree. That was 28” EXL full comp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Get a good forester service in to look at your trees. They will tell you what you have and what to expect. Some places work with you and put your trees up for bid. They usually get a percentage but you end up with the highest bid for your wood. Also you have final say in how your woodlot is left after they are done. Loggers don't get paid until you sign off you are satisfied. May be different in your neck of the woods but that's how most landowners do it around here.



Yes. The only way to go.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Get a good forester service in to look at your trees. They will tell you what you have and what to expect. Some places work with you and put your trees up for bid. They usually get a percentage but you end up with the highest bid for your wood. Also you have final say in how your woodlot is left after they are done. Loggers don't get paid until you sign off you are satisfied. May be different in your neck of the woods but that's how most landowners do it around here.



Thanks for the wisdom. This place is also a mill, so they said they have a market for any type of wood. Family owned, and seem to have good reviews. They’re about 70 miles away, so I was surprised they’d want to come this far.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Red oak isnt worth selling as far as i know. White Oak & Black Walnut are the money trees



Good to know. I have other species back there too. We shall see what they say.


----------



## farmer steve

@muad.
The guys that logged across the road from me drove 2 hours to buy that wood. What ever you do get a contract. The old adage CYA. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Has anyone ever had a logging service in for a select cut? I have a guy coming Monday to give me a quote for some of my trees. I have some nice, tall, straight red oaks, black walnut, etc. that I’d like to sell. Never done this before, and don’t know the market.
> 
> Hoping to make a nice chunk for farm needs this year.


There are good people out there but you really need to be careful. 

I’d echo the other guys and get a forester in there as well as a couple of quotes.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Get a good forester service in to look at your trees. They will tell you what you have and what to expect.


Agreed. I just finished reading _Managing Your Woods_, and they specifically warn against a diameter-limit cut and a tree-grade cut. These take all the best trees that are the seeds of the future of your woodlands. Also some good info on contract pitfalls, skidding trails, good/bad logging, and lots more. Probably need to start with a management plan; what do you want your forest to be in 10, 20, 30 or more years. It's worth checking into state and local government forester resources as a start.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> @muad.
> The guys that logged across the road from me drove 2 hours to buy that wood. What ever you do get a contract. The old adage CYA. Good luck with your sale.


Oh yeah, they do 50% up front with a 1 year contract, and final payment on the day when they come cut.


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> Agreed. I just finished reading _Managing Your Woods_, and they specifically warn against a diameter-limit cut and a tree-grade cut. These take all the best trees that are the seeds of the future of your woodlands. Also some good info on contract pitfalls, skidding trails, good/bad logging, and lots more. Probably need to start with a management plan; what do you want your forest to be in 10, 20, 30 or more years. It's worth checking into state and local government forester resources as a start.


Thanks for the info. 

You make some excellent points.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> There are good people out there but you really need to be careful.
> 
> I’d echo the other guys and get a forester in there as well as a couple of quotes.



I had the forestry service out when I bought the place to put the land into a program to save on taxes. I would like to promote the growth of the sugar maples, as at some point I want to build a sugar shack. The one part of the woods is just loaded with sugar maple.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I got screwed on a pine lot once. Learned the hard way how not to sell. Ghosted more than counted.


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> My master tech has corrected me, no reverse is the reaction shell. And he did confirm again that all 4L 60 transmissions are junk



I'm gonna pull the tranny and send it to the guys that I refer my customers to .
They said that they would look after me, we'll see what that means Lol
I can get them used for 350/400$, trucks rot away up here faster than the trannys blow up .

1F out there, 72 in here on scrounged spruce


----------



## James Miller

So the jug has to come off to swap intake blocks. Guess the base gasket will be leaving sooner then I thought. Was hoping to do one thing at a time but if the jugs off might as well get it done.


----------



## MustangMike

With the cooler temps I got some outside time today and split by hand for 3/4 of an hour, than ran the hydro for a half hour and got all my cut rounds split.

With the cooler weather, I was able to split Oak, Beech and Black Cherry (some good size rounds) all by hand. Just used the hydro cause I was running out of time. Had to take the wife out for VD!

Had Fillet Mignon, was great!!!


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> You make some excellent points.


Since we were in the tree business, we just waited for the market on Tulip Poplar to peak then call a local guy in. Some one my Dad new. I did learn fast about taking small loads to the mill. If you took a 16 foot log in, with a knot on the last 2 feet, they would give you the lowest price, ditch planking, because of the knot. While you stood there and watched, they would cut four feet off, throw the cut off into the grinder pile, and put the 12 foot log in the high grade pile. The State Forester would help on that. We have one mill that would give top dollar for four foot Whit Oak logs. He sold barrel staves for whiskey barrels. Those were cut 4'8".


----------



## MechanicMatt

The issue with 4L60 that you had to manual 1 to roll them only had 1-2 gear was the forward sprag. Can’t believe how much I forgot. My master tech was laughing at me how much I forgot. I used to work right next to him. 

No Uncle Mike, haven’t touched the 262 since tearing it down. Have been doing all the brake lines in the 98 in my spare time. Got some new (free) wheels for her too


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> The issue with 4L60 that you had to manual 1 to roll them only had 1-2 gear was the forward sprag. Can’t believe how much I forgot. My master tech was laughing at me how much I forgot. I used to work right next to him.
> 
> No Uncle Mike, haven’t touched the 262 since tearing it down. Have been doing all the brake lines in the 98 in my spare time. Got some new (free) wheels for her too View attachment 798210



Cool car[emoji1303] have always liked those and the firebird counterpart. 

Never owned a car in my life but i sure can appreciate a nice one[emoji41]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks, I actually got it for $100 it has a LS1 and it’s previous owner was wheelchair bound. Interior is shot from him slinging in the wheelchair, but the engine and transmission are stout. I bought it to finish my older Camaro but it ran too good to chop up. 

Picture of my older Camaro


----------



## MechanicMatt

I love my truck too trust me. It’s my daily and hauls all my toys!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

The wife’s ride, first and last time she let me take it hunting


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> The wife’s ride, first and last time she let me take it hunting View attachment 798227
> View attachment 798228


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> The wife’s ride, first and last time she let me take it hunting View attachment 798227
> View attachment 798228


hahahaha
she's a keeper for allowing that even once


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s cause I had her sisters son (our nephew) with me. My truck was in the shop and I needed the AWD to get to my spot


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> It’s cause I had her sisters son (our nephew) with me. My truck was in the shop and I needed the AWD to get to my spot


No, it's cause you've treated her right and earned the right .


----------



## MechanicMatt

You’re for sure Chipper. I know I got a keeper simply cause when I was living in an apartment, paycheck to paycheck she fell for me. Now that I’m fairly successful guy, lots of “opportunities” present themselves. But I know what I got at home. A good girl that loved me when I was a shlub and didn’t have squat to show


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> You’re for sure Chipper. I know I got a keeper simply cause when I was living in an apartment, paycheck to paycheck she fell for me. Now that I’m fairly successful guy, lots of “opportunities” present themselves. But I know what I got at home. A good girl that loved me when I was a shlub and didn’t have squat to show



Right on!!!

I was mounting tires at a tire shop when i meet my wife and i was washing cars full time when we got married [emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Right on!!!
> 
> I was mounting tires at a tire shop when i meet my wife and i was washing cars full time when we got married [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You're detailing cars now right .


----------



## David Gruber

MustangMike said:


> With the cooler temps I got some outside time today and split by hand for 3/4 of an hour, than ran the hydro for a half hour and got all my cut rounds split.
> 
> With the cooler weather, I was able to split Oak, Beech and Black Cherry (some good size rounds) all by hand. Just used the hydro cause I was running out of time. Had to take the wife out for VD!
> 
> Had Fillet Mignon, was great!!!


1st thing this morning I told my wife "Happy VD". Exactly what I said. Wont do that again


----------



## MechanicMatt

I had lost my license from too many speeding tickets, was “kicking” in carpeting when I met mine. Dating her got my act together and back in a dealership. Then married with kids. Worked my way up to service manager. Got 22 techs, 5 advisors, two cashiers, 3 porters, a dispatcher and a assistant manger directly under me. Then the prep manager and his crew of 7. Makes for a long day. I’m gonna be 39 in April and been managing since 33. It’s a grind for sure, but pays the bills and let’s me buy toys I always wanted and the ability to spoil my kids and wife the way I always dreamed of.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> You’re for sure Chipper. I know I got a keeper simply cause when I was living in an apartment, paycheck to paycheck she fell for me. Now that I’m fairly successful guy, lots of “opportunities” present themselves. But I know what I got at home. A good girl that loved me when I was a shlub and didn’t have squat to show


I know how it goes, although we are both still waiting for the "fairly successful guy" part .


----------



## chipper1

David Gruber said:


> 1st thing this morning I told my wife "Happy VD". Exactly what I said. Wont do that again


I don't think I even said it this morning .
But I did hand the kids some snacks from the dollar store and then told her "I got some lime and rust remover too!", and I gave her a bag of turtles .
She knows I don't care about the hallmark holidays.


----------



## James Miller

Well I was in it to win it and one of the 36 year old gaskets decided it didn't want to play anymore. Saw salvage has a kit with the carb to intake and intake to cylinder gasket so guess I'm waiting on parts.
How it sits for now.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 798252
> Well I was in it to win it and one of the 36 year old gaskets decided it didn't want to play anymore. Saw salvage has a kit with the carb to intake and intake to cylinder gasket so guess I'm waiting on parts.View attachment 798255
> How it sits for now.


Which saw is this


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Which saw is this


It's my 3.7. Was hoping to have it sealed up befor bed so I could test it tomorrow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Poulan 4000 if I’ve been following along correctly. But I have been into the coors.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ahhhh beat me to it, and I was wrong anyway


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Poulan 4000 if I’ve been following along correctly. But I have been into the coors.....


I wish I could get my hands on a 4000 for what 3.4/3400 or 3.7/3700 go for. They pull a premium price.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You're detailing cars now right .



Nope.!!!![emoji15]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Nope.!!!![emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

delivered it this morning


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> delivered it this morning
> 
> View attachment 798277


Very nice bro.


----------



## LondonNeil

Very very nice! Excellent work!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Very nice, that should last generations, in the end it was all worth it.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> delivered it this morning
> 
> View attachment 798277



Sweet! Looks like you're going to have to make them some matching chairs to go with it. A few odd ones there. 

Let us know when you're done.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> With the cooler temps I got some outside time today and split by hand for 3/4 of an hour, than ran the hydro for a half hour and got all my cut rounds split.
> 
> With the cooler weather, I was able to split Oak, Beech and Black Cherry (some good size rounds) all by hand. Just used the hydro cause I was running out of time. Had to take the wife out for VD!
> 
> Had Fillet Mignon, was great!!!



So, what was the highlight of VD? The firewood, the fillet mignon or … ?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## panolo

@MechanicMatt What was the verdict on the 62? Air leak?

Been so swamped at work I didn't make the 9 o'clock news last night before I crashed and had zero chance of enjoying VD. The economy is cruising. Buyer confidence is through the roof and people are spending it. 

Took me 45 minutes to catch up on this thread. I didn't get a chance to like every post cause my finger hurts but here's my verbal like for ya'll!


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> So, what was the highlight of VD?



It was all good! Never under estimate the reward of being able to do work after you have been scared by an injury!


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> delivered it this morning
> 
> View attachment 798277


Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> delivered it this morning
> 
> View attachment 798277


Came out fantastic


----------



## svk

Well more vehicle troubles. Stuck at my aunt’s house as my truck died Thursday morning. I putzed for quite a while but wasn’t able to diagnose so had it hauled to a shop I trust. Grr.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Well more vehicle troubles. Stuck at my aunt’s house as my truck died Thursday morning. I putzed for quite a while but wasn’t able to diagnose so had it hauled to a shop I trust. Grr.


That sucks.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Well more vehicle troubles. Stuck at my aunt’s house as my truck died Thursday morning. I putzed for quite a while but wasn’t able to diagnose so had it hauled to a shop I trust. Grr.


Bummer man. 

I hate vehicle trouble. I own good used vehicles, but they all late 90s, early 2000s vintage. The Wife’s Expedition had to get towed the other day. Both rear brakes locked up at the same time. This was just after her dad, Ford Master Tech, put two new lines in and all new pads and turned all the rotors. Thank God Almighty it happened when it did, and not the day before when I was hauling our new Jersey home from over an hour away. 

Truck sat over night and the brakes released. Drove it home with not a single issue. I’m taking it to the FIL’s today so he can throw it up on the lift. Don’t trust it for the Mrs and kids now.


----------



## panolo

@KiwiBro I know you are tough on yourself but that turned out amazing! Great work!


----------



## svk

A little excitement at my aunt’s. Her whippet just about ran down a deer in their back yard. Luckily for the whippet the deer jumped the fence and the dog didn’t as the tables would have been turned quickly if he got ahold of her. But was funny to watch. 

I can imagine the deer was wondering WTF as the dog was running her down since deer can easily outrun “normal” dogs. The other deer outside the fence stopped and watched the whole thing lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well more vehicle troubles. Stuck at my aunt’s house as my truck died Thursday morning. I putzed for quite a while but wasn’t able to diagnose so had it hauled to a shop I trust. Grr.


Bummer.
You know what they say, when it rains it pours, but in your area, it freezes , which sounds worse to me. 
There's a reason my suburban is taking a break in the drive, with no garage I have little desire to wrench in the cold or when there is snow on the ground. One time I remember I had to work on a honda civic, this was back when I didn't have an other options, I dropped a small spring from the distributor cap into 8" of snow . Of course it was a weekend and it was a dealer only item and it was after the junk yards were closed, good thing for someone scrapping one out on Craigslist , but what a bunch of runaround for a tiny spring.


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> ...



Time for a new barrel. Unless it’s an AK, then that’s normal. LMAO. 

Or, Reformation maybe????


----------



## muad

Picked up the 254. Bar was shot, so I bought a new 16” Husky Pro bar and some .325 full chisel chains. Apparently that old bar was a .58(???), which is hard to find chains for. They ended up using parts from a 262xp. 

Hoping to get in some cuts here in a bit.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Picked up the 254. Bar was shot, so I bought a new 16” Husky Pro bar and some .325 full chisel chains. Apparently that old bar was a .58(???), which is hard to find chains for. They ended up using parts from a 262xp.
> 
> 
> Hoping to get in some cuts here in a bit.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Picked up the 254. Bar was shot, so I bought a new 16” Husky Pro bar and some .325 full chisel chains. Apparently that old bar was a .58(???), which is hard to find chains for. They ended up using parts from a 262xp.
> 
> Hoping to get in some cuts here in a bit.


Should cut very well with a 16 on it.
Looking forward to hearing how you like it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks all. Glad its done. Cowboy, thankfully mismatched chairs are all the rage these days. Am surprised we don't have any teat-pullers in here who noticed the lights above the table which is a nod to their dairying past.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks all. Glad its done. Cowboy, thankfully mismatched chairs are all the rage these days. Am surprised we don't have any teat-pullers in here who noticed the lights above the table which is a nod to their dairying past.


I did notice the single tree's but I didn't look closely at the rest. I was too busy admiring you masterpiece .


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> ...


Wow is that yours?


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> I did notice the single tree's but I didn't look closely at the rest. I was too busy admiring you masterpiece .


 cup cluster chandeliers wouldn't quite work in that scenario as it needed to illuminate quite narrow and long. But I filed the idea away for another time though. one day it might come in handy.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


>



Ask, and yeh shall receive.


----------



## svk

Nice!


----------



## Plowboy83

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks all. Glad its done. Cowboy, thankfully mismatched chairs are all the rage these days. Am surprised we don't have any teat-pullers in here who noticed the lights above the table which is a nod to their dairying past.


I noticed that very cool


----------



## Jeffkrib

I dare say making just one chair would be more work than the entire table.


----------



## dancan

That 2 day "Polar Vortex" that we just had sure was hard on the woodpile so I figured best go scrounge up some fresh cut wood 











Only atv's been through here lately.


----------



## dancan

6" to 11" of snow with an icy base .
I did find a few dead standers to bring home 













Had to use the wife's Sorrento .
Figured I'd be safe as long as there was no blood


----------



## dancan

Gonna try and get that one in the middle tomorrow weather permitting .


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Wow is that yours?





muad said:


> Time for a new barrel. Unless it’s an AK, then that’s normal. LMAO.
> 
> Or, Reformation maybe????


I figured it was cheaper to just throw them at the paper. Saves on powder.  That was a rental gun. A KelTec RDB. Sweet gun. They said it must have needed a gas block adjustment(?) That was at 20ft


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I figured it was cheaper to just throw them at the paper. Saves on powder.  That was a rental gun. A KelTec RDB. Sweet gun. They said it must have needed a gas block adjustment(?) That was at 20ft



Well , it'll drop a perp at 20' and leave a big gaping hole .
I see no problem with that lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Neighbor's boy (13) came over and put my yard light bulb in. I just couldn't get my fat arse up that wobbly power pole. Just felt wrong. I'm only 53 but today just plain feeling old! Tried to slip him a $20 but he refused to keep it.


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> That 2 day "Polar Vortex" that we just had sure was hard on the woodpile so I figured best go scrounge up some fresh cut wood
> Only atv's been through here lately.



Hey Dan, what's that land you cut on?


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> ...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Leave it like that. Keep them within 100 yards and them tumbling bullets will cause MASIVE carnage [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Time for a new barrel. Unless it’s an AK, then that’s normal. LMAO.
> 
> Or, Reformation maybe????



My AK shoots great groups. The stereotype is a bit over exaggerated. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> Hey Dan, what's that land you cut on?


Not my land but less than 1/2 mile from home and I have a key to the gate .
I can cut dead and blow downs so I don't cheat .


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Not my land but less than 1/2 mile from home and I have a key to the gate .
> I can cut dead and blow downs so I don't cheat .


Good deal! So it's private owned, not provincial land?


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> My AK shoots great groups. The stereotype is a bit over exaggerated.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I’m only joking. Being and AR guy, there is always a banter between AK and AR guys. Sorta like Sailors and Marines. 

I’ve owned two AKs. A Polytech and an Aresenal. The Aresenal was a SLR106F, in 5.56. They’re supposed to be some of the best shooting 5.56 AKs out there, being Bulgarian made using a quality 1/7 barrel. I shot M855 at 100 yards through the Aresenal, and then my Colt. Both wearing irons, both with 1/7 twist chrome-lined barrels. The AR’s 15 shot groups were half the size of the AKs. I then went out to 200 yards, and again the AR shot half or better sized groups. 

So, I sold the AK and bought more ARs. LMBO. Still a great platform. I’ll probably own another one at some point.


----------



## Haywire

The Russian Ak-74 5.45x39 round was known to tumble and caused a lot of Afghani carnage.

"Now I don't know, but I been told
It's hard to run with the weight of gold
Other hand I have heard it said
It's just as hard with the weight of lead" -RH


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I mainly have oddball guns no one wanted. Mostly .410's. couple 9mm rimfires. Some wall hanger black powder pistols. 1 pin fire I guess that could be a cc weapon of mass destruction. A .22 short derringer that shoots like woodchip rookie did. Should find a WMR to match it.

My son's into AR's and handguns. Enough MP shields to arm a girl scout troup. Still not sure why he needed a 357 for ice fishing.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> 6" to 11" of snow with an icy base .
> I did find a few dead standers to bring home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use the wife's Sorrento .
> Figured I'd be safe as long as there was no blood


Can't see the bumper in the last pic but I'm sure it's up/down to (Dancan} standards.


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> Good deal! So it's private owned, not provincial land?



Hundreds of acres , been logged hard but plenty of pockets for a lifetime's worth of wood 

I'm not allowed to break the Kia lol


----------



## muad

What chaps are y’all running? I’ve never used them, but after a talk with my dealer buddy, I need to. 

I just don’t want something that will be hard to move in.


----------



## dancan

I wear chainsaw pants .
I had 2 pair of chaps and gave them to friends , 1 pair were full wrap so the legs had zippers, I liked them the best .


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> I wear chainsaw pants .
> I had 2 pair of chaps and gave them to friends , 1 pair were full wrap so the legs had zippers, I liked them the best .



Thanks for the input.


----------



## Lionsfan

muad said:


> What chaps are y’all running? I’ve never used them, but after a talk with my dealer buddy, I need to.
> 
> I just don’t want something that will be hard to move in.



Mine are the old dark blue Husqvarna wrap style, I think they'd be comparable to the technical wrap they offer currently. They are quite comfortable and I don't really notice too much loss of mobility. As an added bonus they save a lot of wear and tear on your blue jeans.


----------



## muad

Lionsfan said:


> Mine are the old dark blue Husqvarna wrap style, I think they'd be comparable to the technical wrap they offer currently. They are quite comfortable and I don't really notice too much loss of mobility. As an added bonus they save a lot of wear and tear on your blue jeans.



I was looking at those exact ones at the dealer. They’re not cheap, but then again my buddy mentioned that they’re a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER...


----------



## Lionsfan

muad said:


> I was looking at those exact ones at the dealer. They’re not cheap, but then again my buddy mentioned that they’re a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER...



I think Mine were $50-$60 bucks back in 97'-98' when I bought mine. They're kinda' grubby and stinky but they've held up very well over the years.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> What chaps are y’all running? I’ve never used them, but after a talk with my dealer buddy, I need to.
> 
> I just don’t want something that will be hard to move in.


I have husqvarna chaps . No movement problems. Got them as a present but I see them for around 80 bucks . That's at TSC


----------



## woodchip rookie

I tried on all 3 of the husky chaps...basic, functional and technical. I didnt like the way the straps were on the technical so i bought the middle priced ones. Functional.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> I tried on all 3 of the husky chaps...basic, functional and technical. I didnt like the way the straps were on the technical so i bought the middle priced ones. Functional.



Those are the two I was looking at, but I was leaning towards the Technical ones. I think they were like $110?


----------



## Philbert

I have tried or worn several different brands / models of chaps. Most were adequate. A few felt cheap, or just did not fit right. 

If someone offered to buy me a pair, I would ask for the STIHL PRO wrap chaps. They fit me well, hold up, and are machine washable. Not the cheapest. 

If cost is a concern, I would go to places where I could inspect and try on the chaps, or order from a place with a good return policy. 

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Pants have no buckles, straps or open edges that get caught in stuff .


----------



## Haywire

I wear the Labonville inserts in my carhartts. Just have to install two snaps on each leg of your pants.

https://www.westechrigging.com/chap-inserts-regular.html


----------



## dancan

Well , calling for 60% of precip so I headed for the gate while the getting was good 





Sure was easy to find yesterday's spot 




I played the porter again , I sure wish I had hills to role the rounds down or a Donk 








Ended up with a small of furnace ready 2' before the precip started


----------



## hamish

Just had to get out for a stick.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Just had to get out for a stick.
> View attachment 798613


Much like us, the ground never froze here.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Pants have no buckles, straps or open edges that get caught in stuff .


I tried one pair of (Jonsered) pants. Found them to be hot and less comfortable. Chaps I can put on and take off just when I am cutting. Extra layer of protection from brush, etc.

Nice to have choices. 

Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Those are the two I was looking at, but I was leaning towards the Technical ones. I think they were like $110?


I didn't like where the straps were positioned on the technical. Right in the back of my knee. Fine if you always stand but sucks with that strap in that spot if you're down on the ground. The Functional (not homeowner) are fine. I don't remember the price. Got them below retail at Bunyan last fall. Save pennies and go to Bunyan in the fall.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> I tried one pair of (Jonsered) pants. Found them to be hot and less comfortable. Chaps I can put on and take off just when I am cutting.


This


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> I wear the Labonville inserts in my carhartts. Just have to install two snaps on each leg of your pants.
> 
> https://www.westechrigging.com/chap-inserts-regular.html


OK in the winter. What do you do in the summer?


----------



## MNGuns

Nearing the point where storage will require some creativity


----------



## KiwiBro

More trailers. You're Welcome.


----------



## muad

Well, spent a couple hours running the 254 to process some smalls from the tress I fell to make my trail. Most was small maple, elm, wild cherry, black cherry, and some mulberry. I did find a decent ash that was just the dead standing trunk. Top was out of it. It was the largest diameter of the bunch, and man did that 254 rip! I want to say it’d cut circles around my MS310. 

Loving the saw so far. Only “issue” is the gas cap is leaking. The o-ring needs replaced. Gonna see what I can find. The 16” bar works great. I foresee this saw getting a lot of use.


----------



## Haywire

woodchip rookie said:


> OK in the winter. What do you do in the summer?


Same in the summer. It's just on front of your leg like chaps are, only they're inside your pants so you don't have all the damn straps catching on stuff. A lot of fallers out here use this setup year round. You're not one of these idiots who wears their chaps over shorts are you?


----------



## Philbert

I relocated straps on one pair of chaps. A little needle-and-thread time while watching TV. 

Tailored protection. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Haywire said:


> Same in the summer. It's just on front of your leg like chaps are, only they're inside your pants so you don't have all the damn straps catching on stuff. A lot of fallers out here use this setup year round. You're not one of these idiots who wears their chaps over shorts are you?


Guilty and proud of it, your honor.


----------



## svk

Unfortunately I didn’t have a saw with me this weekend at my aunt’s. Several of these cottonweeds are dead and all except the one on the far right (you can only see the crown) offer easy falls towards the house. I’ll get after them next time. The 8500 will sure be nice for these compared to using a 4218 like last time!!


----------



## Haywire

KiwiBro said:


> Guilty and proud of it, your honor.


Probably with flip flops too, eh?


----------



## KiwiBro

Haywire said:


> Probably with flip flops too, eh?


Now you're getting carried away. I tried them but they keep breaking on slopes. Interesting to note the regional thing though - here they are jandles, in Aus they are thongs.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Well, spent a couple hours running the 254 to process some smalls from the tress I fell to make my trail. Most was small maple, elm, wild cherry, black cherry, and some mulberry. I did find a decent ash that was just the dead standing trunk. Top was out of it. It was the largest diameter of the bunch, and man did that 254 rip! I want to say it’d cut circles around my MS310.
> 
> Loving the saw so far. Only “issue” is the gas cap is leaking. The o-ring needs replaced. Gonna see what I can find. The 16” bar works great. I foresee this saw getting a lot of use.


Is that an actual o ring or a flat gasket?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Is that an actual o ring or a flat gasket?



Looked like an o-ring to me.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@muad, I have a pair of Jonsered chaps, they were $80 and I got them from Bob up in Ashokan 

like it was explained to me, $80 is like the price of my insurance deductible without all the pain and loss of blood. They’re well worth the money


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh and Glad the Husqvarna is putting a smile on your face. Welcome to the good side


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Looked like an o-ring to me.


Ok good you can get those from your hardware store. I have one of the flat gaskets sitting on my pegboard that I would have mailed you if it was the older style.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> Same in the summer. It's just on front of your leg like chaps are, only they're inside your pants so you don't have all the damn straps catching on stuff. A lot of fallers out here use this setup year round. You're not one of these idiots who wears their chaps over shorts are you?


lol..NO. By the time its hot I'm done for the year


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Ok good you can get those from your hardware store. I have one of the flat gaskets sitting on my pegboard that I would have mailed you if it was the older style.


Heck of an offer. They go for as much as floppy caps on eBay.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anybody else taking coronavirus seriously? I can scarcely believe how casual towards it people are here. The proverbial is hitting the fan in China and we only get to see the official/fake reports on TV. Our log prices have already dropped by 25%, guys getting laid off, many of the few remaining manufacturers here who rely on China for parts are saying they can't find alternatives fast enough and will have to limit production when stocks run dry, etc. The global supply chain that has relied on just in time sourcing from China is gonna be under serious strain. Oil tankers are piling up in Chinese ports and being diverted to other areas that are themselves getting chocka. Construction steel demand in China is down 88% yoy, 760 million Chinese are quarantined, massive spikes in sulfure dioxide as they cremate the bodies and lie to the world about the current death toll.

I travelled China and Toronto, the two worst places for SARS during that outbreak years ago. It didn't phase me. But this one has me worried. The human and economic impact is going to be so much worse than people here in NZ at least seem to realise. If you haven't prepped, i think this is a great one to start with - get ahead of the masses.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Anybody else taking coronavirus seriously? I can scarcely believe how casual towards it people are here. The proverbial is hitting the fan in China and we only get to see the official/fake reports on TV. Our log prices have already dropped by 25%, guys getting laid off, many of the few remaining manufacturers here who rely on China for parts are saying they can't find alternatives fast enough and will have to limit production when stocks run dry, etc. The global supply chain that has relied on just in time sourcing from China is gonna be under serious strain. Oil tankers are piling up in Chinese ports and being diverted to other areas that are themselves getting chocka. Construction steel demand in China is down 88% yoy, 760 million Chinese are quarantined, massive spikes in sulfure dioxide as they cremate the bodies and lie to the world about the current death toll.
> 
> I travelled China and Toronto, the two worst places for SARS during that outbreak years ago. It didn't phase me. But this one has me worried. The human and economic impact is going to be so much worse than people here in NZ at least seem to realise. If you haven't prepped, i think this is a great one to start with - get ahead of the masses.


Good time to invest in precious metals?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good time to invest in bullets. I’ve been telling people it could be the second coming of the Black Plague


----------



## JustJeff

Don't pop the Amazon bubble wrap! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Don't pop the Amazon bubble wrap! Lol
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


They gave away a couple mugs at church, I said I don't want those Chinese mugs(my wife won one), had nothing to do with the virus, but others went that direction with it.


KiwiBro said:


> Anybody else taking coronavirus seriously? I can scarcely believe how casual towards it people are here. The proverbial is hitting the fan in China and we only get to see the official/fake reports on TV. Our log prices have already dropped by 25%, guys getting laid off, many of the few remaining manufacturers here who rely on China for parts are saying they can't find alternatives fast enough and will have to limit production when stocks run dry, etc. The global supply chain that has relied on just in time sourcing from China is gonna be under serious strain. Oil tankers are piling up in Chinese ports and being diverted to other areas that are themselves getting chocka. Construction steel demand in China is down 88% yoy, 760 million Chinese are quarantined, massive spikes in sulfure dioxide as they cremate the bodies and lie to the world about the current death toll.
> 
> I travelled China and Toronto, the two worst places for SARS during that outbreak years ago. It didn't phase me. But this one has me worried. The human and economic impact is going to be so much worse than people here in NZ at least seem to realise. If you haven't prepped, i think this is a great one to start with - get ahead of the masses.


Others have reported the same things, it will effect world economy.
I was just telling my wife that maybe the virus will be the thing that gets this next recession started and not the election here, unfortunately that would be a much larger reset than only here in the United States, if that's the case then we could be in for a heck of a ride!


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Good time to invest in precious metals?


If you've got enough prepping done, I think so. But I expected the SHTF in China two months ago so was early with my predictions so might not be the best person to take advice from. Just be aware it's not uncommon for gold to be confiscated. History has many lessons for us if we want to look back.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, spent a couple hours running the 254 to process some smalls from the tress I fell to make my trail. Most was small maple, elm, wild cherry, black cherry, and some mulberry. I did find a decent ash that was just the dead standing trunk. Top was out of it. It was the largest diameter of the bunch, and man did that 254 rip! I want to say it’d cut circles around my MS310.
> 
> Loving the saw so far. Only “issue” is the gas cap is leaking. The o-ring needs replaced. Gonna see what I can find. The 16” bar works great. I foresee this saw getting a lot of use.


That's awesome, great saws, glad your liking it.
You may not want to return to stihls now after enjoying the handling of that husky .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Pants have no buckles, straps or open edges that get caught in stuff .


I like mine too, huskys, pair of insulated and a pair of non insulated. Best part is the freedom to wear them with just my undies underneath .
Still use the chaps for running around on jobs many times if I can't go home before going to the store, they are nice for that, and I always remember my pants with them lol.


woodchip rookie said:


> OK in the winter. What do you do in the summer?


What summer, he's in Montana lol.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> What summer, he's in Montana lol.




Yep, 11 months of winter and one bad month for snowmobiling


----------



## KiwiBro

Believe it or not I actually scrounged some firewood this weekend. I know, right.
Doesn't get much more local than this. Power co clearing around their lines up to the boundary and neighbour can't handle the bigger stuff. Note the small rounds in that pile are from a collateral damage tree on our place.



Some in here may note we don't have a fireplace. That don't confront me, as long as I get my boat trips (recall, the deal is two per cubic meter) on mates' boat (probably not by next Friday), I'm happy. I figure with the 1.5m3 that was delivered with the table last weekend, and the rest still to go, I've got about 8 trips locked in.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Believe it or not I actually scrounged some firewood this weekend. I know, right.
> Doesn't get much more local than this. Power co clearing around their lines up to the boundary and neighbour can't handle the bigger stuff. Note the small rounds in that pile are from a collateral damage tree on our place.
> View attachment 798752
> 
> 
> Some in here may note we don't have a fireplace. That don't confront me, as long as I get my boat trips (recall, the deal is two per cubic meter) on mates' boat (probably not by next Friday), I'm happy. I figure with the 1.5m3 that was delivered with the table last weekend, and the rest still to go, I've got about 8 trips locked in.


Your mate would prolly let you drive the boat if that was spruce.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> What chaps are y’all running? I’ve never used them, but after a talk with my dealer buddy, I need to.
> 
> I just don’t want something that will be hard to move in.



When I bought my 460 about 10 years ago, the Stihl dealer had one pair of chainsaw pants left, and on sale. They were about 4 sizes to big for me but I grabbed them. Been very happy with them, full Kevlar front, warm in colder weather but not too horrible in warm weather. I wear a pair of shorts under them to fill things out a bit and a tight belt. Worked for me. Here's my leg after a dropping round flicked the chain off and it hit my leg (see attached). No damage.



dancan said:


> Well , calling for 60% of precip so I headed for the gate while the getting was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was easy to find yesterday's spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played the porter again , I sure wish I had hills to role the rounds down or a Donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with a small of furnace ready 2' before the precip started



There is something extra sweet about wood that you can cut and then chuck straight in the fire. 



MNGuns said:


> Nearing the point where storage will require some creativity



First world problem. The best sort.



farmer steve said:


> Your mate would prolly let you drive the boat if that was spruce.



If only. Would love some spruce to burn down those darned eucalypt hardwood coals. I guess we'll just have to manage.


Also, if we're stihl talking about VD, Cowgirl went down to the butcher's on the 14th and said "I need a big lump of meat for my husband for Valentine's Day". Gav the butcher said "I wish more women thought like you" and sold her a big rib eye. Yummy yummy


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> Anybody else taking coronavirus seriously? I can scarcely believe how casual towards it people are here. The proverbial is hitting the fan in China and we only get to see the official/fake reports on TV. Our log prices have already dropped by 25%, guys getting laid off, many of the few remaining manufacturers here who rely on China for parts are saying they can't find alternatives fast enough and will have to limit production when stocks run dry, etc. The global supply chain that has relied on just in time sourcing from China is gonna be under serious strain. Oil tankers are piling up in Chinese ports and being diverted to other areas that are themselves getting chocka. Construction steel demand in China is down 88% yoy, 760 million Chinese are quarantined, massive spikes in sulfure dioxide as they cremate the bodies and lie to the world about the current death toll.
> 
> I travelled China and Toronto, the two worst places for SARS during that outbreak years ago. It didn't phase me. But this one has me worried. The human and economic impact is going to be so much worse than people here in NZ at least seem to realise. If you haven't prepped, i think this is a great one to start with - get ahead of the masses.



I was listening to one of the senior Aus government health experts on the radio the other day. The death rate for SARS was 10%, carona is 2%, influenza is 1%. If there’s a big stock market correction due to this I’m shopping for shares it may be an excellent buying opportunity. I think it will blow over in a year or two.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> I was listening to one of the senior Aus government health experts on the radio the other day. The death rate for SARS was 10%, carona is 2%, influenza is 1%. If there’s a big stock market correction due to this I’m shopping for shares it may be an excellent buying opportunity. I think it will blow over in a year or two.


Location dependent. In Hubei it's been estimated at 18%. Likely worse in China than West. Only thing I can find with a quick look on infection rates is from Chinese who say about same as sars. I don't believe anything out of Chinese officialdom.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Ok good you can get those from your hardware store. I have one of the flat gaskets sitting on my pegboard that I would have mailed you if it was the older style.



Awfully kind of ya brother! 

Much appreciated.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> @muad, I have a pair of Jonsered chaps, they were $80 and I got them from Bob up in Ashokan
> 
> like it was explained to me, $80 is like the price of my insurance deductible without all the pain and loss of blood. They’re well worth the money



Yeah. I’m sold of them. Just trying to see which ones. Looking hard at the Lanoville, Husky Technical, and Stihl ProMax.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh and Glad the Husqvarna is putting a smile on your face. Welcome to the good side



It really did surprise me. She’s a screamer.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, great saws, glad your liking it.
> You may not want to return to stihls now after enjoying the handling of that husky .



Ha! Can’t a man love both?? 

I think I like the handlebar design on the Huskies better than the Stihls. Seems more comfortable. 

But, I still thing the Stihl is a better looking saw. Yeah, form matters, as does function


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> Believe it or not I actually scrounged some firewood this weekend. I know, right.
> Doesn't get much more local than this. Power co clearing around their lines up to the boundary and neighbour can't handle the bigger stuff. Note the small rounds in that pile are from a collateral damage tree on our place.
> View attachment 798752
> 
> 
> Some in here may note we don't have a fireplace. That don't confront me, as long as I get my boat trips (recall, the deal is two per cubic meter) on mates' boat (probably not by next Friday), I'm happy. I figure with the 1.5m3 that was delivered with the table last weekend, and the rest still to go, I've got about 8 trips locked in.



Nice scrounge. 

With your choice of words, for a second there I thought I wad listening to a George Thorogood song.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

woodchip rookie said:


> Save pennies and go to Bunyan in the fall.


A lot of small equipment booths run substantial show sales.

I'm down sick again. 
Settled in the lungs again, plus long term COPD to begin with. 
Really sucks. 
In line with chaps and safety I think cutting wood and being outside, active in retirement, has been very helpful. 
Enjoying your banter and humor certainly is... greatly appreciated.
I'm adding shorts and steel toed flip flops to my firewood kit.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Ha! Can’t a man love both??
> 
> I think I like the handlebar design on the Huskies better than the Stihls. Seems more comfortable.
> 
> But, I still thing the Stihl is a better looking saw. Yeah, form matters, as does function


Absolutely, but that doesnt make it right lol. 
It's certainly all about banter, I enjoy slamming those who say that one specific brand is the only way, while posting pictures of the saws of that brand that I own .
It great that huskys are more orange and orange is my favorite color .


----------



## muad

Sandhill Crane said:


> A lot of small equipment booths run substantial show sales.
> 
> I'm down sick again.
> Settled in the lungs again, plus long term COPD to begin with.
> Really sucks.
> In line with chaps and safety I think cutting wood and being outside, active in retirement, has been very helpful.
> Enjoying your banter and humor certainly is... greatly appreciated.
> I'm adding shorts and steel toed flip flops to my firewood kit.


Prayers for your health brother. 

Steel toed flip flops!! LMBO!!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Absolutely, but that doesnt make it right lol.
> It's certainly all about banter, I enjoy slamming those who say that one specific brand is the only way, while posting pictures of the saws of that brand that I own .
> It great that huskys are more orange and orange is my favorite color .



I try not to be one of “those guys”, unless we’re talking about vehicles. Then, it’s Ford is better than all!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Paul Bunyan Show. 
On larger equipment, not sure about discounts. 
But Eastonmade's equipment was sold prior to the show and picked up there the last day, saving folks expensive freight charges or crossing the boarder to purchase.
Plus, it's a big show and just fun to go.
They have camping on site with electric hook ups. 
There may be an area with full hook ups, not sure.


----------



## muad

Sandhill Crane said:


> Paul Bunyan Show.
> On larger equipment, not sure about discounts.
> But Eastonmade's equipment was sold prior to the show and picked up there the last day, saving folks expensive freight charges or crossing the boarder to purchase.
> Plus, it's a big show and just fun to go.
> They have camping on site with electric hook ups.
> There may be an area with full hook ups, not sure.


Hot dog! That’s in Ohio. 

Looks like about 118 miles from me. Might be something to plan for.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Thats what I said. Save pennies. Go to Bunyan!


----------



## svk

Hoping for a call about the status of my truck in the next few hours. 

Guys, I’m dying. I’m a guy who needs to keep busy and I haven’t done any physical work since Friday. I told my aunt if she wanted to buy a chainsaw I’d start cutting her dead trees but she wasn’t interested.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Hoping for a call about the status of my truck in the next few hours.
> 
> Guys, I’m dying. I’m a guy who needs to keep busy and I haven’t done any physical work since Friday. I told my aunt if she wanted to buy a chainsaw I’d start cutting her dead trees but she wasn’t interested.


Opposite here. I over did it for a couple weeks. Now I can't seem to jumpstart my arse to get anything done. Have wood work and windows left to do in the guest bedroom. Hopefully I'll finish up before those 40's they keep teasing about materialise. At any rate I'll be glad when I can put the furniture back. Its kinda taken over my living room!


----------



## svk

If these trees weren’t so damn big and needed to be dropped in semi close quarters if would have started falling the dead ones with the axe from my truck.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Absolutely, but that doesnt make it right lol.
> It's certainly all about banter, I enjoy slamming those who say that one specific brand is the only way, while posting pictures of the saws of that brand that I own .
> It great that huskys are more orange and orange is my favorite color .


I guess if we didn't bust each other's balls we could always talk oil mix ratios.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Absolutely, but that doesnt make it right lol.
> It's certainly all about banter, I enjoy slamming those who say that one specific brand is the only way, while posting pictures of the saws of that brand that I own .
> It great that huskys are more orange and orange is my favorite color .


Plus their orange is the most appealing color of orange amongst orange saws.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Hoping for a call about the status of my truck in the next few hours.
> 
> Guys, I’m dying. I’m a guy who needs to keep busy and I haven’t done any physical work since Friday. I told my aunt if she wanted to buy a chainsaw I’d start cutting her dead trees but she wasn’t interested.


Here hope this helps with the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Plus their orange is the most appealing color of orange amongst orange saws.


It sure is .


farmer steve said:


> I guess if we didn't bust each other's balls we could always talk oil mix ratios.


Huskys at 40:1 FTW .
But you gotta do what you gotta do, right .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I try not to be one of “those guys”, unless we’re talking about vehicles. Then, it’s Ford is better than all!


Unfortunately I don't have a Ford right now, but I'll go with it anyway, Ford sucks .
I did see an excursion I was drooling over today, but it was on a flatbed wrecker .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a Ford right now, but I'll go with it anyway, Ford sucks .
> I did see an excursion I was drooling over today, but it was on a flatbed wrecker .



I saw a 7.3 Excursion on Facebook last night that I almost messaged. Looked clean and they were only asking $4000. Which, seems stupid cheap for a 7.3 one. I miss ours all the time.


----------



## 95custmz

muad said:


> I saw a 7.3 Excursion on Facebook last night that I almost messaged. Looked clean and they were only asking $4000. Which, seems stupid cheap for a 7.3 one. I miss ours all the time.


Those diesel Excursions are getting extremely rare.


----------



## dancan

Holydaze up here today soooooooooooo











I spotted a couple of nice looking spruce that would have made a fast load so that's where I went first . About 10" at the butt , looks good and of course it fetches up in the canopy.









Luckily I had my lever with me 








Sadly the first 12' was too wet so I stacked those rounds and drug out the tops , I dropped 5 more nice ones but all too wet except the tops .
So I loaded what I had and headed for home 





But as I turned the truck around , I spotted a quick maple




And on the way out another quick stop and,






The Kita rode up front Lol


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> So, what was the highlight of VD? The firewood, the fillet mignon or … ?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


The Blond, Brunette, and Red Head, all at once. The three hours were definitely worth the month of antibiotics! OH, that's a different VD?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> It sure is .
> 
> Huskys at 40:1 FTW .
> But you gotta do what you gotta do, right .


40:1 yes. Run Echo oil mostly but any decent oil will do.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> My AK shoots great groups. The stereotype is a bit over exaggerated.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I got in a grudge match with my buddy and his AR, and me with my Ruger#3 in 25-35. It took me 3 shots to put a hole in a quarter at 50 yards. he dumped 3 clips in the AR. He said he couldn't see the quarter. he shot a hole in the back board that was smaller than the quarter. So, I picked up an orange chip from a clay bird, and put it on top of the quarters edge. Next shot he vaporized the orange chip, but still didn't hit the quarter.


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> I saw a 7.3 Excursion on Facebook last night that I almost messaged. Looked clean and they were only asking $4000. Which, seems stupid cheap for a 7.3 one. I miss ours all the time.


Gona cost 3k to put a trans in my ftreefidy. That's a steal if theres nothing wrong with it.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Guilty and proud of it, your honor.





Haywire said:


> Probably with flip flops too, eh?


No that's me. I'm the one with glasses, ear muffs, shorts and crocks. Same dress for splitting wood. But, that's only in my wood yard that is paved flat and swept up every day. If I'm climbing or working for a customer, I dress appropriately, minus chaps.


----------



## rarefish383

James, you still mess with Echo's. I'm supposed to pick up a 280E tomorrow. It's so cute I couldn't pass it up. It's at my Echo dealers and one of the young guys wants to get rid of it. I told my friend to tell him if it doesn't have spark I'd only give him $10 for it. I just checked the bay and an NOS module is $116.


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> Gona cost 3k to put a trans in my ftreefidy. That's a steal if theres nothing wrong with it.



How much for a Ford unit ?


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> I try not to be one of “those guys”, unless we’re talking about vehicles. Then, it’s Ford is better than all!



No way . Chevys are  . But I'm prejudice and they have to be at least 40 years old I even gave the bota a face lift


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I got in a grudge match with my buddy and his AR, and me with my Ruger#3 in 25-35. It took me 3 shots to put a hole in a quarter at 50 yards. he dumped 3 clips in the AR. He said he couldn't see the quarter. he shot a hole in the back board that was smaller than the quarter. So, I picked up an orange chip from a clay bird, and put it on top of the quarters edge. Next shot he vaporized the orange chip, but still didn't hit the quarter.


It’s all about the Indian, not always the arrow.


----------



## hamish

Haywire said:


> Hey Dan, what's that land you cut on?



Canada............all around ya


----------



## Haywire

Fords rule!


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> How much for a Ford unit ?


Between 2&3k. I might have to call @farmer steve guy and see what he can do. Might go ford reman and a 6.0 trans cooler and run with it. The stock 7.3 trucks trans cooler is a joke. Barely bigger then a power steering cooler.


----------



## James Miller

Haywire said:


> Fords rule!
> View attachment 798909
> View attachment 798910


Certainly.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Much like us, the ground never froze here.


Nope, ice is iffy as hell, firewood little season kinda sucks to get to the big scores, thankfully wood season is 24/7 year round.

This messed up weather is hard on the body too, never been stuck like this over and over and over in all my life. Had to go up on the roof yesterday to clear some ice dams, fell of it, so tomorrow im headed back up to get the beer i left up there.


----------



## hamish

MechanicMatt said:


> Good time to invest in bullets. I’ve been telling people it could be the second coming of the Black Plague


Nah the flu will kill more this year yet again.
Who the hell drinks Carona and cuts wood..........oh yeah Aussies


----------



## hamish

KiwiBro said:


> Location dependent. In Hubei it's been estimated at 18%. Likely worse in China than West. Only thing I can find with a quick look on infection rates is from Chinese who say about same as sars. I don't believe anything out of Chinese officialdom.


 Where this government you can actually believe anything from? I wanna move there.


----------



## dancan

No freezing up solid here either, water in the ditches under the snow.


----------



## 95custmz

Haywire said:


> Fords rule!
> View attachment 798909
> View attachment 798910



Yeah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Guys, I’ve been in the business for 20 years.... they all make a few good ones and a ton of crap. It’s designed obsolescence, they want to sell you a replacement....... trust me


----------



## MechanicMatt

Oh, it’s 32:1 now, Husqvarna all day long for saws. Yamaha for quads, Skidoo for my sled, Winchester or Ruger for rifles, Remington or Beretta for Shotguns. And...... I own lots of different firearms of different makes, just love stirring the pot. I figure y’all figured that out already


----------



## Haywire

Yeah, I actually just like the looks of the early 90's Fords. The V8 in my green truck is crap. Burns a quart of oil every 200 miles or so. Weird thing is, it's got less than 100 thousand miles on it. Luckily I only use it for wood hauling. My diesel VW's are my main source of transport.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My 94 f150 gets a lot of looks. It could use a few more ponies. Pretty low priority right now. Even the Lightning updates wouldn't compete with anything post millennium.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> Nice scrounge.
> 
> With your choice of words, for a second there I thought I wad listening to a George Thorogood song.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Here hope this helps with the withdrawal symptoms.View attachment 798836
> View attachment 798837


The markings on that log make it look 3' under water on a sunny day. That looks about an ideal diameter too. Sure, it isn't spruce but at least it's a long log with few ugly bits. There's a stand of gums I have to knock over that are way down a gulley and have grown almost limbless for roughly 40+' and are slightly less than the diameter of your log. Perfect firewooding size, me thinks.


----------



## KiwiBro

hamish said:


> Where this government you can actually believe anything from? I wanna move there.


Good point.


----------



## KiwiBro

hamish said:


> Nah the flu will kill more this year yet again.
> Who the hell drinks Carona and cuts wood..........oh yeah Aussies


The flu isn't bringing the major manufacturing powerhouse that is China to its knees like this one is, with the flow-on impact to the parts supply chains of major manufacturers and also those countries who have exports in the construction/energy sectors heavily dependant on Chinese demand. Our logs are stacking up on our ports, some are turning trucks away, log prices have dropped 25% almost overnight. Iron ore, coal, seafood, logs. No country quaranteens almost 800m people for the flu. c'mon man, this time it really is different. but hey, that's just this nutters take on it.

China's credit expansion has already been so mind-numbingly huge and had already begun to spin its wheels before this current SHTF moment in history. They can throw what they like at this but they are just pouring fuel on a forest fire at this stage. I just can't see a way they can make it out of this without serious harm that absolutely will flow on to the rest of the world.


----------



## hamish

KiwiBro said:


> The flu isn't bringing the major manufacturing powerhouse that is China to its knees like this one is, with the flow-on impact to the parts supply chains of major manufacturers and also those countries who have exports in the construction/energy sectors heavily dependant on Chinese demand. Our logs are stacking up on our ports, some are turning trucks away, log prices have dropped 25% almost overnight. Iron ore, coal, seafood, logs. No country quaranteens almost 800m people for the flu. c'mon man, this time it really is different. but hey, that's just this nutters take on it.
> 
> China's credit expansion has already been so mind-numbingly huge and had already begun to spin its wheels before this current SHTF moment in history. They can throw what they like at this but they are just pouring fuel on a forest fire at this stage. I just can't see a way they can make it out of this without serious harm that absolutely will flow on to the rest of the world.


The one thing worse than governments is the media, hell they are worse than lawyers and ex wives. Lets have a pint six months from now and have a wee bit more insight into things. What happened to that crazy dude from North Korea we kept hearing bout till i turned off my radio.........


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> No way . Chevys are  . But I'm prejudice and they have to be at least 40 years old I even gave the bota a face lift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 798895
> View attachment 798898
> View attachment 798900


I love all older vehicles; Ford, GM, and Chrysler.

I used to drive a 76 Impala. It was supposed to be a derby car, but it was in great shape. Miss that car all the time.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Fords rule!
> View attachment 798909
> View attachment 798910


Love, love the OBS fords. Almost as much as the 70s models. 

Mine is a CCLB 4x4 with a 460.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> Oh, it’s 32:1 now, Husqvarna all day long for saws. Yamaha for quads, Skidoo for my sled, Winchester or Ruger for rifles, Remington or Beretta for Shotguns. And...... I own lots of different firearms of different makes, just love stirring the pot. I figure y’all figured that out already


Browning for shotguns dude. A5 FTW!


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I actually just like the looks of the early 90's Fords. The V8 in my green truck is crap. Burns a quart of oil every 200 miles or so. Weird thing is, it's got less than 100 thousand miles on it. Luckily I only use it for wood hauling. My diesel VW's are my main source of transport.



Diesel VWs, eh? I loved my MK2 Diesel Jetta. Saved me a ton of money in fuel when gas was $4/gallon and the truck gets 8-10mpgs.


----------



## panolo

Everybody knows Husky's are for the working man and stihl's are for the people that like to drink with their pinkies out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

hamish said:


> Nah the flu will kill more this year yet again.
> Who the hell drinks Carona and cuts wood..........oh yeah Aussies


Us Aussies drink Carona virus with a slice of Lymes disease on top.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Guys, I’ve been in the business for 20 years.... they all make a few good ones and a ton of crap. It’s designed obsolescence, they want to sell you a replacement....... trust me


They did sell me a replacement. The truck now wares a 25 row 6.0 trans cooler instead of the 7 row stock one. No more over heating but the damage is done. 



Haywire said:


> Yeah, I actually just like the looks of the early 90's Fords. The V8 in my green truck is crap. Burns a quart of oil every 200 miles or so. Weird thing is, it's got less than 100 thousand miles on it. Luckily I only use it for wood hauling. My diesel VW's are my main source of transport.


Thinking about selling my grom and picking up a coworkers 02 tdi Jetta. My truck averages a little over 16mpg not to bad for a 20 year old 1 ton.



panolo said:


> Everybody knows Husky's are for the working man and stihl's are for the people that like to drink with their pinkies out.


Poor people run Echos ask me how I know.


----------



## muad

Jeffkrib said:


> Us Aussies drink Carona virus with a slice of Lymes disease on top.



Covered in Vegemite!


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> Thinking about selling my grom and picking up a coworkers 02 tdi Jetta. My truck averages a little over 16mpg not to bad for a 20 year old 1 ton



That’s one thing I loved about the 6.0 in our Excursion; it got great MPGs compared to the gassers. Lots of pulling power too. 

My 1 ton gets 8-10 |


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> That’s one thing I loved about the 6.0 in our Excursion; it got great MPGs compared to the gassers. Lots of pulling power too.
> 
> My 1 ton gets 8-10 |


A buddy used to have a 460 f250 that got 6mpg no matter what. Could push it down a hill with the motor off and still have to stop for gas at the bottom .


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> A buddy used to have a 460 f250 that got 6mpg no matter what. Could push it down a hill with the motor off and still have to stop for gas at the bottom .



So true!! 

LMAO


----------



## woodchip rookie

My van gets 9 uphill downhill loaded unloaded headwind tailwind running not running


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I actually just like the looks of the early 90's Fords. The V8 in my green truck is crap. Burns a quart of oil every 200 miles or so. Weird thing is, it's got less than 100 thousand miles on it. Luckily I only use it for wood hauling. My diesel VW's are my main source of transport.


My diesel Golf was the best car I ever owned. Never got the mileage out of it they said I would, but still got good mileage. Payed $23,000 for it new, drove it for four years, put 85,000 miles on it, and they gave me $21,300 to get it back. Wish I could do that with ever car.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> Poor people run Echos ask me how I know.



I still have my 490 

And one of their backpack blowers.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> They did sell me a replacement. The truck now wares a 25 row 6.0 trans cooler instead of the 7 row stock one. No more over heating but the damage is done.
> 
> Thinking about selling my grom and picking up a coworkers 02 tdi Jetta. My truck averages a little over 16mpg not to bad for a 20 year old 1 ton.
> 
> Poor people run Echos ask me how I know.


You must have missed my post a few pages back. My Echo dealer told me one of the young guys has a 280E he wants to get rid of. Told him to check the spark for me. No spark, $10 to sit on the shelf and look cute. If it has spark, $15, to sit on the shelf and look cute till I can tinker with it. I checked eBay and an NOS module is $166. That’s a bit pricey for a 29CC saw with a 10 inch bar. But, it is cute.


----------



## MustangMike

Until the most recent decade or so, the best high performance engines were produced in the late 60s, and it all ended after 1970.

The gas guzzling 351C, 429 and 460s were the result of a GM engineer that Ford recruited.

The most successful engine in racing history was the 427 Ford engine. It was very competitive in NASCAR, Drag Racing, and won the 24 hours of Lemans against Ferrari (in 1966 they finished 1,2 + 3).

I had a 66 - 427 Ford engine in my 1970 Boss 302 Mustang Body.

Many NASCAR racers (in 1969) replaced their Boss 429 engines with the older 427s.

Also, Ford drivetrains in the late 60s were second to none - the 9" rear, top loader 4 speed and C-6 Auto were all revered.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> You must have missed my post a few pages back. My Echo dealer told me one of the young guys has a 280E he wants to get rid of. Told him to check the spark for me. No spark, $10 to sit on the shelf and look cute. If it has spark, $15, to sit on the shelf and look cute till I can tinker with it. I checked eBay and an NOS module is $166. That’s a bit pricey for a 29CC saw with a 10 inch bar. But, it is cute.


I've picked up a few older saws as projects. Homelite 360 is next after the gaskets get here to put the 3.7 back together. Don't know if I've ever seen a 280 echo. Some nice older saws in my price range. The modern stuff is beyond my reach at this time. Someday I'll get back to the big Jonsereds. Hard to find saw with even harder to find parts. Thought about letting it go a few times but can't go through with it.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I've picked up a few older saws as projects. Homelite 360 is next after the gaskets get here to put the 3.7 back together. Don't know if I've ever seen a 280 echo. Some nice older saws in my price range. The modern stuff is beyond my reach at this time. Someday I'll get back to the big Jonsereds. Hard to find saw with even harder to find parts. Thought about letting it go a few times but can't go through with it.


I've let at least 3 big saws go, some sold, some gave away, wish I had of kept them all. The Pioneer 700, at 107CC's, I should have kept. The 129CC Homelite 7-29, 52" bar with helper handle, went to a better home. But, if I ever find another, it won't go anywhere till I croak.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Diesel VWs, eh? I loved my MK2 Diesel Jetta. Saved me a ton of money in fuel when gas was $4/gallon and the truck gets 8-10mpgs.


Yeah, I've got a '99 Golf and an '02 Jetta wagon both with the tried and true 1.9 TDI engine/5spd tranny. 45 mpg and loads of torque. I had a Rabbit pickup in the past with the non turbo 1.6 that could squeeze out around 50mpg, but it was a total dog.


----------



## svk

Can’t remember if I posted yesterday but the truck is back in action today. Distributor was shot. Damn thing still had spark so I never checked that. It would have been a bastard of a job to do outside though because it’s tucked way under the firewall.


----------



## husqvarna257

Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.


----------



## farmer steve

Quick locust scrounge this morning before the rain. It was a blow down I found deer hunting. Mostly all dry.


----------



## MustangMike

husqvarna257 said:


> Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.View attachment 799061
> View attachment 799061



Funny you mention that. Was walking the dogs yesterday, and my wood pile has several cut Red Maple logs in it, and they were all seeping out the end and dripping!

I did not expect sawed logs to react like that … a lot about nature we don't understand!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Until the most recent decade or so, the best high performance engines were produced in the late 60s, and it all ended after 1970.
> 
> The gas guzzling 351C, 429 and 460s were the result of a GM engineer that Ford recruited.
> 
> The most successful engine in racing history was the 427 Ford engine. It was very competitive in NASCAR, Drag Racing, and won the 24 hours of Lemans against Ferrari (in 1966 they finished 1,2 + 3).
> 
> I had a 66 - 427 Ford engine in my 1970 Boss 302 Mustang Body.
> 
> Many NASCAR racers (in 1969) replaced their Boss 429 engines with the older 427s.
> 
> Also, Ford drivetrains in the late 60s were second to none - the 9" rear, top loader 4 speed and C-6 Auto were all revered.


I had a few grand marques 1-460 PI and 1-400. I could easily get 26mpg out of the 400 by disconnecting the kick down lever. But what fun was that. Best was 27mpg. Pretty impressive for a nearly 6,000 pound car. Was big pimp mobile 2 door, 2 tone silver over dove gray imron.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Yeah, I've got a 99 Golf and a 02 Jetta wagon both with the tried and true 1.9 TDI engine/5spd tranny. 45 mpg and loads of torque. I had a Rabbit pickup in the past with the non turbo 1.6 that could squeeze out around 50mpg, but it was a total dog.


Mine was the NA Diesel also. Was a dog, but man it would run three weeks on $10-15 in fuel. I had plans to have a local VW guy that specializes in the air-cooled VWs do some work on it. He would port the heads and tune the injection pumps I think, and he said he could get the 1.6NAs to run with the gassers of the same vintage. I’d rather have the 1.6T, as they had a little more power. 

Are the older TDIs computer controller?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Can’t remember if I posted yesterday but the truck is back in action today. Distributor was shot. Damn thing still had spark so I never checked that. It would have been a bastard of a job to do outside though because it’s tucked way under the firewall.


Good to hear.


----------



## muad

husqvarna257 said:


> Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.View attachment 799061
> View attachment 799061


Awesome!! 

I didn’t tap our trees this year yet as I don’t have a good way to process the sap. Last year I wasted a ton of sap trying to get it reduced down.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Quick locust scrounge this morning before the rain. It was a blow down I found deer hunting. Mostly all dry.
> View attachment 799073


Score! 

That’ll heat for a few days at least.


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.View attachment 799061
> View attachment 799061



Haven't started my boil usually wait till I have 40 gallons or so collected , I use propane . It's actually my homebrewing sculpture nice being able to have two boils going the one one the right is almost finished


I have thread going in the off topic forum
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/maple-sap-syrup-season.340099/


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Mine was the NA Diesel also. Was a dog, but man it would run three weeks on $10-15 in fuel. I had plans to have a local VW guy that specializes in the air-cooled VWs do some work on it. He would port the heads and tune the injection pumps I think, and he said he could get the 1.6NAs to run with the gassers of the same vintage. I’d rather have the 1.6T, as they had a little more power.
> 
> Are the older TDIs computer controller?



They are. People have fitted mechanical pumps to them though. (ALH 1.9 TDI)


----------



## rarefish383

Went by the Echo dealer and Barry was there today. I told him if it didn't have spark $10 was the best I could do. He said he got it at a yard sale and the guy said it 

did not run. He took it home, cleaned all the crud off of it, put fresh mix in and it started up and ran well. He said he would gaurantee it will run, so I gave him $20 for it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

rarefish383 said:


> Went by the Echo dealer and Barry was there today. I told him if it didn't have spark $10 was the best I could do. He said he got it at a yard sale and the guy said it View attachment 799277
> View attachment 799278
> did not run. He took it home, cleaned all the crud off of it, put fresh mix in and it started up and ran well. He said he would gaurantee it will run, so I gave him $20 for it.


That looks like a fun one there!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Fords rule!
> View attachment 798909
> View attachment 798910


That’s right!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Went by the Echo dealer and Barry was there today. I told him if it didn't have spark $10 was the best I could do. He said he got it at a yard sale and the guy said it View attachment 799277
> View attachment 799278
> did not run. He took it home, cleaned all the crud off of it, put fresh mix in and it started up and ran well. He said he would gaurantee it will run, so I gave him $20 for it.


Nice score Joe!
I just had my 2511 out yesterday, crazy light saw.


----------



## Haywire

Good lookin' rigs, Nate! Your buddies old truckster can haul some payload!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Good lookin' rigs, Nate! Your buddies old truckster can haul some payload!


Thanks, Yeah that thing is tuff! Can’t believe he hasn’t broke something. After weighing a few blocks we figured he had over 8000# on this load 
He’d chain back bumper to a tree and pull big trees out with the pto winch, thought he was goin to pull it in half, lol.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, Yeah that thing is tuff! Can’t believe he hasn’t broke something. After weighing a few blocks we figured he had over 8000# on this load View attachment 799317
> He’d chain back bumper to a tree and pull big trees out with the pto winch, thought he was goin to pull it in half, lol.



That's great! 8k pounds of buckskin! Dang good find!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> That's great! 8k pounds of buckskin! Dang good find!


Sorry wrong picture, this is one we figured to be over 8000#


Tamarack, I didn’t think he’d get it all on there but he did, he was worried someone would take it if we left any, lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

husqvarna257 said:


> Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.View attachment 799061
> View attachment 799061


If sugar maple tastes like sugar does swamp maple taste like swamp?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Sorry wrong picture, this is one we figured to be over 8000#View attachment 799328
> View attachment 799331
> 
> Tamarack, I didn’t think he’d get it all on there but he did, he was worried someone would take it if we left any, lol.


Not sure what the rules are like in the US but if your overloaded here and you cause an accident here you have zero insurance. If that accident happens to be a B double full of liquor you loose everything you own.


----------



## woodchip rookie

They don't really worry about non-commercial vehicle weights.


----------



## JustJeff

I have always stacked my wood along the fence. It gets good west wind and dries well. There is about 5 facecord stacked there now, however, the snow always drifts over and covers the wood on this side. The other side is mostly bare. The round stack or holzhausen doesn't gather any snow. The wind seems to keep bare ground around it. I think I'll make a couple more this year






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> Not sure what the rules are like in the US but if your overloaded here and you cause an accident here you have zero insurance. If that accident happens to be a B double full of liquor you loose everything you own.


This was mostly untraveled logging road, private ground, little bit of street, no hwy. And my buddy don’t drink alcohol, ever. Like wood chip said they don’t worry to much about non commercial loads here. Good to be careful though, wouldn’t want to do something to cause others harm. Another friend drove by a notoriously strict state trooper yesterday with this load
and they didn’t bother him.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> They don't really worry about non-commercial vehicle weights.


For the most part true.
One thing they will pop you is an unsecured load, it's 4pts here, which for a CDL driver that's bad.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> If sugar maple tastes like sugar does swamp maple taste like swamp?


Probably, My son in law wanted a goose to cook. My cousin shot one, cleaned it, and gave it to him the same day. My daughter called and said, "NEVER give him another goose, it tasted just like a funky pond smells". YMMV


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I have always stacked my wood along the fence. It gets good west wind and dries well. There is about 5 facecord stacked there now, however, the snow always drifts over and covers the wood on this side. The other side is mostly bare. The round stack or holzhausen doesn't gather any snow. The wind seems to keep bare ground around it. I think I'll make a couple more this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's neat, maybe it's kinda like the dimpling on a golf ball.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Probably, My son in law wanted a goose to cook. My cousin shot one, cleaned it, and gave it to him the same day. My daughter called and said, "NEVER give him another goose, it tasted just like a funky pond smells". YMMV


Goose is delicious if cooked properly, betting he overcooked it.


----------



## svk

-19 on the house this morning. Now that I am finally back home I need to get the wood racks refilled!!! Probably used more propane in the last 10 days than we did all winter.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> For the most part true.
> One thing they will pop you is an unsecured load, it's 4pts here, which for a CDL driver that's bad.


We have a heavily used 2 lane road. The DOT cops were pulling over every vehicle with a trailer. I saw one of the DOT cops getting coffee and told him I saw the DOT crew on RT 32 with a mini van pulled over. It had a small street legal, Harbor Freight style, trailer on the back, with one Lawnboy push mower on it. He said their target was landscapers, but since they can't profile, they pull every thing with a trailer over. He said the fly by night landscapers were terrible about secured loads. Pro landscape trailers have secure racks for trimmers and stuff. The less expensive trailers like at TSC, good safe trailers, just not specific to the trade, have very little tie down stuff built in. Then we got into DOT stuff and weight limits and being DOT certified if the combined weight of the vehicle was over 10K. I told him all of my fishing buddy's with diesel pick ups and 28 to 33 foot boats were over 10K. He said their goal was not to harass sportsmen. That left open the point if they changed their mind, the could go after sportsmen. I also asked one DOT cop on the road, if private people with combined loads over 10K, had to get DOT certified and he said technically "yes". Then when I was doing some title work at DMV they had a DOT counter so I asked the same question there, and he said "no".


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Goose is delicious if cooked properly, betting he overcooked it.


We have so may resident Canadian Honkers down here, my cousins freezer is full of them. He usually makes a stew in wine sauce and it's very good. My son in law grew up in a family owned restaurant, and can really cook. He can do a brisket to die for. Pork, Lamb roasts too. Steaks are usually at rare to m-rare. I don't know what the heck he did to the goose.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> We have so may resident Canadian Honkers down here, my cousins freezer is full of them. He usually makes a stew in wine sauce and it's very good. My son in law grew up in a family owned restaurant, and can really cook. He can do a brisket to die for. Pork, Lamb roasts too. Steaks are usually at rare to m-rare. I don't know what the heck he did to the goose.


I have tried a zillion recipes for duck and goose. Only a few that I use now because their dry, fine grained meat does not react well to many normal cooking methods.

Stroganoff, rumaki (marinated pieces wrapped in bacon then grilled or fried), and jerky are the only ways I prepare it now.


----------



## rarefish383

Rumaki is my favorite method of cooking any game, especially at camp, over Oak coals on the grill.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> We have a heavily used 2 lane road. The DOT cops were pulling over every vehicle with a trailer. I saw one of the DOT cops getting coffee and told him I saw the DOT crew on RT 32 with a mini van pulled over. It had a small street legal, Harbor Freight style, trailer on the back, with one Lawnboy push mower on it. He said their target was landscapers, but since they can't profile, they pull every thing with a trailer over. He said the fly by night landscapers were terrible about secured loads. Pro landscape trailers have secure racks for trimmers and stuff. The less expensive trailers like at TSC, good safe trailers, just not specific to the trade, have very little tie down stuff built in. Then we got into DOT stuff and weight limits and being DOT certified if the combined weight of the vehicle was over 10K. I told him all of my fishing buddy's with diesel pick ups and 28 to 33 foot boats were over 10K. He said their goal was not to harass sportsmen. That left open the point if they changed their mind, the could go after sportsmen. I also asked one DOT cop on the road, if private people with combined loads over 10K, had to get DOT certified and he said technically "yes". Then when I was doing some title work at DMV they had a DOT counter so I asked the same question there, and he said "no".


gubmit


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Rumaki is my favorite method of cooking any game, especially at camp, over Oak coals on the grill.


Same here.

I like Lawry's marinade for rumaki. Cube the meat and let it marinate, the longer the better preferably 2-3 days. I do mesquite or steakhouse for red meat. For grouse and pheasant I will use hawaiian marinade. I will put a slice of water chestnut and or jalapeno in. Also throw a chunk of pineapple in the poultry ones.

Grilling is of course the standard but the best ones I have done we in a cast iron skillet in lard.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> We have a heavily used 2 lane road. The DOT cops were pulling over every vehicle with a trailer. I saw one of the DOT cops getting coffee and told him I saw the DOT crew on RT 32 with a mini van pulled over. It had a small street legal, Harbor Freight style, trailer on the back, with one Lawnboy push mower on it. He said their target was landscapers, but since they can't profile, they pull every thing with a trailer over. He said the fly by night landscapers were terrible about secured loads. Pro landscape trailers have secure racks for trimmers and stuff. The less expensive trailers like at TSC, good safe trailers, just not specific to the trade, have very little tie down stuff built in. Then we got into DOT stuff and weight limits and being DOT certified if the combined weight of the vehicle was over 10K. I told him all of my fishing buddy's with diesel pick ups and 28 to 33 foot boats were over 10K. He said their goal was not to harass sportsmen. That left open the point if they changed their mind, the could go after sportsmen. I also asked one DOT cop on the road, if private people with combined loads over 10K, had to get DOT certified and he said technically "yes". Then when I was doing some title work at DMV they had a DOT counter so I asked the same question there, and he said "no".



That's F'd up. What do they do with out of staters that dont need a DOT for under 26k for non commercial use. My truck and camper combined weight is 23k. My dump and truck is 21k both are not commercial use as I only use the dump for my properties. For RV over 26k in NY you need an R endorsement on you regular drivers license.


----------



## SS396driver

Wonder what they'd do with me when I have this on my bike


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> For the most part true.
> One thing they will pop you is an unsecured load, it's 4pts here, which for a CDL driver that's bad.


My cousin had a split fall off his pickup on the hwy, a van in the opposite lane swerved and ran off the road and the driver died, my cousin was charged with involuntary manslaughter or something like that even though split never went across center line and driver of van was drunk.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> My cousin had a split fall off his pickup on the hwy, a van in the opposite lane swerved and ran off the road and the driver died, my cousin was charged with involuntary manslaughter or something like that even though split never went across center line and driver of van was drunk.


Yep, not good.
Having a CDL I am a bit more particular about how my securement "looks", I like orange or yellow straps a lot .
Bummer that happened . Hope he was able to get the charges expunged after the time served or whatever the final charges were. One of the best ways to know for sure is to apply for a concealed permit.


rarefish383 said:


> We have a heavily used 2 lane road. The DOT cops were pulling over every vehicle with a trailer. I saw one of the DOT cops getting coffee and told him I saw the DOT crew on RT 32 with a mini van pulled over. It had a small street legal, Harbor Freight style, trailer on the back, with one Lawnboy push mower on it. He said their target was landscapers, but since they can't profile, they pull every thing with a trailer over. He said the fly by night landscapers were terrible about secured loads. Pro landscape trailers have secure racks for trimmers and stuff. The less expensive trailers like at TSC, good safe trailers, just not specific to the trade, have very little tie down stuff built in. Then we got into DOT stuff and weight limits and being DOT certified if the combined weight of the vehicle was over 10K. I told him all of my fishing buddy's with diesel pick ups and 28 to 33 foot boats were over 10K. He said their goal was not to harass sportsmen. That left open the point if they changed their mind, the could go after sportsmen. I also asked one DOT cop on the road, if private people with combined loads over 10K, had to get DOT certified and he said technically "yes". Then when I was doing some title work at DMV they had a DOT counter so I asked the same question there, and he said "no".


If your buddies fish for profit at all, that would include tournaments, then they are a commercial carrier and need numbers on there vehicles over 10k and to have commercial licenses over 26k, if not they still must carry the non commercial licensing for the class they are operating in.

Depending on who you're talking to you can get all sorts of answers, it's much like the guy sharpening chains at the hardware store, he's a professional chain sharpener since he's getting paid to do the sharpening, but that doesn't mean he is an expert or really knows much about what he's doing. Similarly most every cop I know has their pet tickets to write, and they even have the numbers memorized. I've had issues that they could have written me up for many times and they've even stated such, then they say they don't know for sure how to write it up. That's why most normal cops(non commercial) won't even pull a semi over for anything except speeding, they are not trained to even look at a logbook, or a computer now days .
Here's a nice write up for your area, same here and for the most part all across the country with the major exceptions being axle and bridge weight laws.
Some areas of the country also require drivers to have extra licensing to haul specific loads such as steel coils.
https://extension.umd.edu/sites/extension.umd.edu/files/_docs/programs/horses/FS-964 HorseTransportationRegulations.pdf?TB_iframe=true

I drove for 20yrs, I couldn't tell you much about what is in that book, but it rode around in my bag for all those yrs because that's the law .


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Goose is delicious if cooked properly, betting he overcooked it.


This. 

Wrapped in bacon, delicious!!


----------



## panolo

Usually I fry my goose in a pan with butter and garlic. Than I put it in the dog dish and dial 488-8888 Pizza hut delivery is really great 

Just kidding. We make it all into sticks now. Have a great butcher shop that does 5 different flavors. Think we ended up with 75# split between 3 of us this last year.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Yep, not good.
> Having a CDL I am a bit more particular about how my securement "looks", I like orange or yellow straps a lot .
> Bummer that happened . Hope he was able to get the charges expunged after the time served or whatever the final charges were. One of the best ways to know for sure is to apply for a concealed permit.
> 
> If your buddies fish for profit at all, that would include tournaments, then they are a commercial carrier and need numbers on there vehicles over 10k and to have commercial licenses over 26k, if not they still must carry the non commercial licensing for the class they are operating in.
> 
> Depending on who you're talking to you can get all sorts of answers, it's much like the guy sharpening chains at the hardware store, he's a professional chain sharpener since he's getting paid to do the sharpening, but that doesn't mean he is an expert or really knows much about what he's doing. Similarly most every cop I know has their pet tickets to write, and they even have the numbers memorized. I've had issues that they could have written me up for many times and they've even stated such, then they say they don't know for sure how to write it up. That's why most normal cops(non commercial) won't even pull a semi over for anything except speeding, they are not trained to even look at a logbook, or a computer now days .
> Here's a nice write up for your area, same here and for the most part all across the country with the major exceptions being axle and bridge weight laws.
> Some areas of the country also require drivers to have extra licensing to haul specific loads such as steel coils.
> https://extension.umd.edu/sites/extension.umd.edu/files/_docs/programs/horses/FS-964 HorseTransportationRegulations.pdf?TB_iframe=true
> 
> I drove for 20yrs, I couldn't tell you much about what is in that book, but it rode around in my bag for all those yrs because that's the law .


I drove for most of my 30 years at UPS, we had a plastic pouch on the bulk head door of every package truck that had a DOT and HazMat book in it. It was part of your pre trip to make sure both copies were there. My last 6 years I shifted trailers in the yard, that was my favorite job. Most drivers didn't like shifting. Our yard was built when 40 footers were the norm. With almost all 53's now the yard was hard to get around in, and if you so much as cracked a morrow, you were charged with an accident. One thing about shifting, since we never left the property, they let our DOT's and CDL's expire. The company figured they weren't going to pay for training you didn't need. That also meant if some one called out in real bad weather, they couldn't grab one of us shifters and make us go out on the road. We also did not have to follow DOT hour regulations. During "Peak", Christmas time, we worked unlimited hours. As long as you said you were good, they let you stay. One time a massive snow storm hit and I was in the seat for almost 18 hours. When my manager found out he pulled me out and said if I wanted to keep working I could go inside and sort packages, they were short handed and I couldn't hurt anyone in there. So I went in and worked another 10 hours. Got in 28 hours straight total. It took them a month to get my pay straight. I freaked out the computer. It couldn't handle me punching in before one day before midnight, working all the next day, and punching out after midnight the 3rd day.During Christmas 70 hour weeks were common for the shifters, worked a couple 80's, that was murder. Remember we were not going out on the public roads.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> -19 on the house this morning. Now that I am finally back home I need to get the wood racks refilled!!! Probably used more propane in the last 10 days than we did all winter.



Weird weather here. It has been in low 40s days but dipping to 20 every night for most of a week and an'ther week of the same coming...does warm up to mid 40s by the end of the 10 days though but still below freezing nights.

Going balls to the wall trying to finish split/stack of last summers harvest. Got 14 cord in hte stacks now and a good start on #15. Gonna be close. The to-be-split pile is way down, may be able to finihs in a day or two.


----------



## KiwiBro

40 hrs is my longest work day (and no, I don't do drugs). Crazy what the body will put up with when needs must. Got 4 hrs sleep then pulled another 12 hr day. That was the building work I did for sis in Canada a while back. Took the body weeks to come right after that job. Never again. I guard my time and health better nowadays.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I drove for most of my 30 years at UPS, we had a plastic pouch on the bulk head door of every package truck that had a DOT and HazMat book in it. It was part of your pre trip to make sure both copies were there. My last 6 years I shifted trailers in the yard, that was my favorite job. Most drivers didn't like shifting. Our yard was built when 40 footers were the norm. With almost all 53's now the yard was hard to get around in, and if you so much as cracked a morrow, you were charged with an accident. One thing about shifting, since we never left the property, they let our DOT's and CDL's expire. The company figured they weren't going to pay for training you didn't need. That also meant if some one called out in real bad weather, they couldn't grab one of us shifters and make us go out on the road. We also did not have to follow DOT hour regulations. During "Peak", Christmas time, we worked unlimited hours. As long as you said you were good, they let you stay. One time a massive snow storm hit and I was in the seat for almost 18 hours. When my manager found out he pulled me out and said if I wanted to keep working I could go inside and sort packages, they were short handed and I couldn't hurt anyone in there. So I went in and worked another 10 hours. Got in 28 hours straight total. It took them a month to get my pay straight. I freaked out the computer. It couldn't handle me punching in before one day before midnight, working all the next day, and punching out after midnight the 3rd day.During Christmas 70 hour weeks were common for the shifters, worked a couple 80's, that was murder. Remember we were not going out on the public roads.


Even when you are on the rd there are so many things that don't make sense with the laws. I could drive for a company in Detroit over 2hrs away and finish my limit of hrs in the truck, drive home for my 10hrs off and then back, so I was still driving for another 4hr and then did I ever even sleep . I was pulled over on a Thursday by a DOT cop, he asked for my log book and I said you don't want to see that, he said why and I explained I had been running Pepsi loads and they were unloading me and reloading me out of the same dock and that they woke me up when they were finished(I had almost 3k miles already), he said are you tired/are you safe to be on the rd, I said I'm more refreshed now that during most other weeks. He let me go with a written logbook warning, he understood the intent of the law and didn't get caught up in the letter of the law, for which there are always ways around.
Did you ever get to drive one of the trucks with the flame job and the chrome wheels .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My favorite driving job was on farm plates. Pulled into a weigh station down shifting all the way like I had a load (empty). Pull up and the patrol asks for my license. The older guy next to him says why ya want his license? Says he's got farm plates wave em through!


----------



## farmer steve

Hi Clint. @mainewoods.  Hope all is well up norf.


----------



## James Miller

Did a little splitting today to clean up around the big oak I'm working on.
One of the little hickories the big tree busted up on it's way down.
Then a decent pile of oak.
Then hauled 3 bucket loads out to the edge of the corn field befor calling it quits to get to bed.


----------



## MechanicMatt

muad said:


> Browning for shotguns dude. A5 FTW!


 I have Savage , Ithaca, Beretta, Winchester and Remington shotguns. Almost pulled a deal together on a A5, definitely on my gotta have list. Just worried like the model 12, I will love looking at its aesthetics more than shooting it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Recall that gum slab wood outdoor table I made a few months back? Did I mention it was an experiment so was a gift for Sis as couldn't sell it? Well a few days ago I was given two old, nearly empty drums of epoxy that had been laying around in Sis' shed for years and she didn't know about until I noticed them recently. Turns out there is still about 25 gallons of resin in them so I thought I'd thank her by flood coating that table that I still haven't delivered to her (bc I can't lift it without tractor which is 5 hrs away for another few months).

So, I pulled the cover off the table last evening and laughed.

A few weeks back we heard a rifle shot and every neighbour I spoke to just thought it was another neighbour taking care of a possum (pest here). We were wrong.



I placed those tenons to try and stop this, knowing the slabs weren't fully seasoned.

I'm more stoked to have heard and experienced this failure than worried about the table. Have got some clamps on it to restrict/guide any future movement and will give it the rest of Summer and then use my new big saw to cut it up enough to get it all back together with the free epoxy I have. Hopefully by then it has settled down. I have always known it's really difficult to hold back timber if it wants to go, especially eucalyptus, but thought I'd take a chance, do what I can to mitigate and see what happens. A really cool lesson to learn. I never thought the epoxy would hold the tenons in the mortice under such loads, so that the only way left to relieve the stress was to rip the tenons apart. I felt for sure the epoxy would shear before the saligna.

The force required must have been yuge.

This has been quite an extreme (for here) Summer too - very hot and remarkably humid. Almost every city around here is on the most severe water restrictions. Common for Aus but not for NZ. I might wait until into Winter before addressing this table again as hopefully the humidity has dropped and stayed low for a month or so by then.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I have Savage , Ithaca, Beretta, Winchester and Remington shotguns. Almost pulled a deal together on a A5, definitely on my gotta have list. Just worried like the model 12, I will love looking at its aesthetics more than shooting it.


I have an Ithaca 410 a mossberg 12 but my favorite is my 16 gauge. It's about 140 years old . Belgium made in the 1880's early 90's


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Recall that gum slab wood outdoor table I made a few months back? Did I mention it was an experiment so was a gift for Sis as couldn't sell it? Well I was given two old nearly empty drums of epoxy that had been laying around in Sis' shed for years and she didn't know about until I noticed them recently. Turns out there is still about 25 gallons of resin in them so i thought I'd thank her by flood coating that table that I still haven't delivered to her bc I can't lift it without tractor which is 5 hrs away for another few months. So, I pulled the cover off the table last evening and laughed.
> 
> A few weeks back we heard a rifle shot and every neighbour I spoke to just thought it was another neighbour taking care of a possum (pest here). We were wrong.
> View attachment 799492
> 
> 
> I placed those tenons to try and stop this, knowing the slabs weren't fully seasoned. Look at how they have sheared - across the grain. The force required to do that is extreme. It's not ripping down the grain but the epoxy held and the fibres of the tenon sheared across the grain. Would have had to be many tons of force and I'm quite sure that was the rifle shot we all heard a while back.
> 
> I'm more stoked to have heard and experienced this failure than i am worried about the table. Have got some clamps on it to restrict/guide any future movement and will give it the rest of Summer and then use my new big saw to cut it up enough to get it all back together with the free epoxy I have. Hopefully by then it's moved all it wants. I have always known it's really difficult to hold back timber if it wants to go, especially eucalyptus, but thought I'd take a chance, do what I can to mitigate and see what happens. A really cool lesson to learn. I never thought the tenons would shear like that and the epoxy would hold them in the mortice so the only way left to relieve the stress was to shear across the grain like that.
> 
> I wonder what the force required must have been. Yuge.


Dang! That’s a lot of force.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> I have Savage , Ithaca, Beretta, Winchester and Remington shotguns. Almost pulled a deal together on a A5, definitely on my gotta have list. Just worried like the model 12, I will love looking at its aesthetics more than shooting it.


I have my Gramp’s 1948 A5, a Belgium made. I love it. I put a Hastings rifled slug barrel on it, an it’s a deer slaying machine. Or at least was. I use the .450BM AR now. 

Like a dummy, I had it out in the rain and the handguard cracked from the moisture, the temp changes. It’s actually at my buddy’s shop who specializes in restoring old guns. He’s fixing the handguard and re-bluing the metal for me. I’m hoping to get it back soon.


----------



## svk

Well the truck is in the shop again.

Almost unbelievably, my lower ball joint on the driver’s side went out this time. I’ve never heard of one failing, let alone two within two weeks of each other.

Tow truck ride number 3 covered by insurance. And ball joint will be covered by warranty.

Go figure. Praise the lord it happened 250 yards from home at 5 mph.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Well the truck is in the shop again.
> 
> Almost unbelievably, my lower ball joint on the driver’s side went out this time. I’ve never heard of one failing, let alone two within two weeks of each other.
> 
> Tow truck ride number 3 covered by insurance. And ball joint will be covered by warranty.
> 
> Go figure. Praise the lord it happened 250 yards from home at 5 mph.


I'd suspect sabotage! You make someone mad lately?


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> I’m only joking. Being and AR guy, there is always a banter between AK and AR guys. Sorta like Sailors and Marines.
> 
> I’ve owned two AKs. A Polytech and an Aresenal. The Aresenal was a SLR106F, in 5.56. They’re supposed to be some of the best shooting 5.56 AKs out there, being Bulgarian made using a quality 1/7 barrel. I shot M855 at 100 yards through the Aresenal, and then my Colt. Both wearing irons, both with 1/7 twist chrome-lined barrels. The AR’s 15 shot groups were half the size of the AKs. I then went out to 200 yards, and again the AR shot half or better sized groups.
> 
> So, I sold the AK and bought more ARs. LMBO. Still a great platform. I’ll probably own another one at some point.



My SLR is my favorite. Irons sights only on AK’s for me. I love AR’s (wish i could love them more[emoji53])but for some reason the AK controls and ergonomic (or lack there of[emoji1787]) are more friendly to me. 

I enjoy taking my AK to AR rifle classes. Fun to have a little competition between them after they warm up to ya.

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> I'd suspect sabotage! You make someone mad lately?


Sure makes me wonder!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> My favorite driving job was on farm plates. Pulled into a weigh station down shifting all the way like I had a load (empty). Pull up and the patrol asks for my license. The older guy next to him says why ya want his license? Says he's got farm plates wave em through!


That is funny.
I liked when I was hauling a very heavy load and I was almost to the scale sign and it changed from open to closed , hammer down .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Did a little splitting today to clean up around the big oak I'm working on.View attachment 799473
> One of the little hickories the big tree busted up on it's way down.View attachment 799474
> Then a decent pile of oak.View attachment 799475
> Then hauled 3 bucket loads out to the edge of the corn field befor calling it quits to get to bed.


Nice work James.
Looks like a beautiful spring day there . 
Crazy winter for sure.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> I use the .450BM AR now.


If I was going to hunt deer I would use the 350L suppressed.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> If I was going to hunt deer I would use the 350L suppressed.


346xp ne for me .


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I think I would insist on ball joints from a different company this time.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> 346xp ne for me .


I hear that makes a real mess.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Sure makes me wonder!



If that happened to me I'd be checking to see if the missus had taken out another life insurance policy on me!


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> If I was going to hunt deer I would use the 350L suppressed.



I built a 350L upper, and sold it. I just like my .450 too much


----------



## rarefish383

My old high school/hunting buddy was down for three months with surgery on his foot. He moved his shop from the basement up to his daughters old bed room. he stocked up on parts and built 4 AR's, one in 450. I'm anxious to shoot it.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Even when you are on the rd there are so many things that don't make sense with the laws. I could drive for a company in Detroit over 2hrs away and finish my limit of hrs in the truck, drive home for my 10hrs off and then back, so I was still driving for another 4hr and then did I ever even sleep . I was pulled over on a Thursday by a DOT cop, he asked for my log book and I said you don't want to see that, he said why and I explained I had been running Pepsi loads and they were unloading me and reloading me out of the same dock and that they woke me up when they were finished(I had almost 3k miles already), he said are you tired/are you safe to be on the rd, I said I'm more refreshed now that during most other weeks. He let me go with a written logbook warning, he understood the intent of the law and didn't get caught up in the letter of the law, for which there are always ways around.
> Did you ever get to drive one of the trucks with the flame job and the chrome wheels .


No. We used to have a big car show. Over about 10 years it turned into one of the biggest one day car shows on the East Coast. That was when we sponsored Dale Jarret. They always had the Flame Truck there and one of Jarrets back up cars. They would start it up on the half hour and rev it up a few times. The R's that thing cranked out were amazing. They also had a Nascar simulator there, but I never tried it. One of my buddy's was the supervisor in charge of the car show. It was a United Way Fund raiser. He built the show up from about 80 cars the first year to over 1400 the last year. He did all of the car show work on his own time with no compensation from the company. There was a period of time when all management people were told not to use their company credit cards. Our big boss couldn't even buy donuts and coffee for our safety meetings. Well, my buddy used his, and got fired. The rumor mill on one side said he just paid for stuff like gas going to meet vendors. On the other side of the rumor mill, they said he bought person items, like jewelry, for his wife. I never got the truth. But, his termination stuck and it was the end of the show.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Well the truck is in the shop again.
> 
> Almost unbelievably, my lower ball joint on the driver’s side went out this time. I’ve never heard of one failing, let alone two within two weeks of each other.
> 
> Tow truck ride number 3 covered by insurance. And ball joint will be covered by warranty.
> 
> Go figure. Praise the lord it happened 250 yards from home at 5 mph.



Surprised they didn't catch it at the shop . Always check the other when one went out. My hub was going on my Dodge on the front axle I replaced both .


----------



## Be Stihl

husqvarna257 said:


> Maple season is here! I may be a week or 2 late but I put out 15 taps yesterday . The trees are swamp maple, not sugar maple but it still works out it just takes more sap to get the syrup. I picked up a 55 gallon drum I plan to convert into a stove end put 2 pans in it for an evaporator. I can't find the stove kit locally and will have to order one so it's one more year for a beat up old Jotul stove I got for free, The pan fits perfectly in it.View attachment 799061
> View attachment 799061



Nice old #8! That’s what I use for heat and it’s 36 years old. Anyway a family friend of mine was boiling down some Maple syrup a few days ago, 45 gallon sap to get 1 gallon syrup. No wonder it is so expensive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Surprised they didn't catch it at the shop . Always check the other when one went out. My hub was going on my Dodge on the front axle I replaced both .


Yeah I suppose it’s such a rare thing that they didn’t even think of it. I sure didn’t. 

These were replaced in close proximity so I’m wondering if they had a bad lot of parts.


----------



## SS396driver

Be Stihl said:


> Nice old #8! That’s what I use for heat and it’s 36 years old. Anyway a family friend of mine was boiling down some Maple syrup a few days ago, 45 gallon sap to get 1 gallon syrup. No wonder it is so expensive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A lot depends on the tree . I have some that yield high3 to 4% sugar . But most are a little under 2%, the higher %trees usually are 25 to 30 gallons per gallon of syrup. 

Funny story I was doing maple syrup years ago , I boil out doors of course my cousin asked if he could take some sap from the trees I tapped on his dad's property. Sure thing it's your dad's trees after all. He called me two days later all upset. All the wallpaper was coming off his kitchen and living room. The dumbass was doing it on his stove


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Yeah I supposed it’s such a rare thing that they didn’t even think of it. I sure didn’t.
> 
> These were replaced in close proximity so I’m wondering if they had a bad lot of parts.



Maybe. My Dodge with CTD chews up front components. Just too much weight on the stock 3500 suspension. Done two sets of ball joints and the entire steering links and tie rods once truck has 158k on it, last set of ball joints were dynatracs .Guess that's the pay off of having a heavy duty engine in a mid duty chassis.


----------



## svk

This morning vs 10 day forecast.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@dancan, you ever successfully remove the speed limiter? I have a customer with a 2018 Silverado he bought at a surplus action, he lives in lower NY and states that since it was a Canadian Government vehicle it is speed regulated to 70mph. Any insight you can shed would be great, our service manuals have NOTHING on this.....


----------



## MechanicMatt

HOLLY [email protected] Dancan, I got to the bottom of it. It is not an easy task. GM has to authorize it, asked me a million questions about the new owner intended uses for the truck and then they will review. They will issue a specific programming via our weblink just for that VIN if approves AND OF COUSRE they are charging. They General needs their piece....


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> HOLLY [email protected] Dancan, I got to the bottom of it. It is not an easy task. GM has to authorize it, asked me a million questions about the new owner intended uses for the truck and then they will review. They will issue a specific programming via our weblink just for that VIN if approves AND OF COUSRE they are charging. They General needs their piece....


Ya had my wheels spinning Matt. Had to look it up. Looks like some guys install a tuner of some type to override the limiter. Around $200 for the better ones. I just googled Silverado speed limiter. If my truck had a 70 mph limiter on it I'd get run over by little old ladies in their prius on the interstate around here.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> HOLLY [email protected] Dancan, I got to the bottom of it. It is not an easy task. GM has to authorize it, asked me a million questions about the new owner intended uses for the truck and then they will review. They will issue a specific programming via our weblink just for that VIN if approves AND OF COUSRE they are charging. They General needs their piece....


That is a bunch of BS! They want to give you the Nth degree then charge him for something that takes a simple flash into the computer.

More like it should be: Thank you Mr Smith, for your continued support of General Motors. We hope you enjoy this vehicle.


----------



## KiwiBro

GM just pulled the Holden brand out of NZ. Supposedly going to compensate dealers. I guess after they sucked all they could from the Aussie govt there was no point hanging around in NZ either.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> GM just pulled the Holden brand out of NZ. Supposedly going to compensate dealers. I guess after they sucked all they could from the Aussie govt there was no point hanging around in NZ either.


They pulled out of several countries. Conceding to Asia in those markets, I believe. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Conceding to Asia


 Back in 2013 a number of manufacturers were finally denied the subsidies that were keeping production in Aus, including Toyota. GM not only wanted to keep the $275m subsidies they were already getting, but were asking for a further $265m. Once the parasites realised the host wasn't going to allow itself to be bled dry, they buggered off.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah I suppose it’s such a rare thing that they didn’t even think of it. I sure didn’t.
> 
> These were replaced in close proximity so I’m wondering if they had a bad lot of parts.


Id think they were just as flustered as you on the first one and forgot to even check the other side, its not often vehicles come back because of a part failure like that on a 100% mechanical part. As I stated before less than 1% of all accidents are caused by mechanical failure, so its not the norm.
Just hope this is the end of it for a while, things like this seem to come heavy when they come .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Just hope this is the end of it for a while, things like this seem to come heavy when they come .


Yeah no ****ing ****!!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Ya had my wheels spinning Matt. Had to look it up. Looks like some guys install a tuner of some type to override the limiter. Around $200 for the better ones. I just googled Silverado speed limiter. If my truck had a 70 mph limiter on it I'd get run over by little old ladies in their prius on the interstate around here.


That's what I was going to say, a good tuner should allow the factory limiter to be removed, just don't know if the one on these vehicles have some sort of side limiter if you will.


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> GM just pulled the Holden brand out of NZ. Supposedly going to compensate dealers. I guess after they sucked all they could from the Aussie govt there was no point hanging around in NZ either.



So, I take it from your posts you’re in Oz? Been to Brisbane once, and Beerwah. Was beautiful there. 

Think you could ship me a few of those Barras by chance?? LOL. Some of the best Fords are over there.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> They pulled out of several countries. Conceding to Asia in those markets, I believe.


https://www.autonews.com/automakers-suppliers/gm-phase-out-holden-pull-chevy-thailand

Australia, New Zealand, Thailand . . . 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Getting into the back part of my second honey hole as Matt says. There is an ash that's at least 60 inches diameter and straight as a pin for at least 40ft so says the owner of the property. I got the ducks all lined up all sharpend, and the 36" for the the 395xp ready to go


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Well tomorrow I'm on the hunt getting into the back part of my second honey hole as Matt says. There is an ash that's at least 60 inches diameter and straight as a pin for at least 40ft so says the owner of the property. I got the ducks all lined up all sharpend, and the 36" for the the 395xp ready to go. View attachment 799715
> View attachment 799716


I see the 460 is on the lineup.  I do like the 395's too..


----------



## James Miller

Gaskets showed up for the 3.7. Not sure what that big ones for .


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> I see the 460 is on the lineup.  I do like the 395's too..


Yes the 460 was my first big saw . Had it for at least 12 years bought it from a tree outfit that went belly up . Been a great s awe


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Getting into the back part of my second honey hole as Matt says. There is an ash that's at least 60 inches diameter and straight as a pin for at least 40ft so says the owner of the property. I got the ducks all lined up all sharpend, and the 36" for the the 395xp ready to go. View attachment 799715
> View attachment 799716


Hope it turns out. Don't know how many times a customer called and said we would need special equipment to take their tree down, it was a good 6' across and over 200' tall. Get there and it's a nice big Tulip Poplar about 42" and 110' tall. The 36" bar worked fine.

I've got what I call the "Ash Hole" I've been cutting dead standing Ash. I've dropped a few over 30". I'd like to see a 60" Ash. Take pics.


----------



## SS396driver

Hopefully the ash can be milled . Want some for in my house would look great with the American chestnut I have salvaged from my barn


----------



## MustangMike

Mill that Ash … it may be all gone soon!!! (Like Chestnut)

(I guess I was posting at the same time you were … great minds think alike)


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Hope it turns out. Don't know how many times a customer called and said we would need special equipment to take their tree down, it was a good 6' across and over 200' tall. Get there and it's a nice big Tulip Poplar about 42" and 110' tall. The 36" bar worked fine.
> 
> I've got what I call the "Ash Hole" I've been cutting dead standing Ash. I've dropped a few over 30". I'd like to see a 60" Ash. Take pics.



I always take pictures. The ash in my back yard is about 5 ft in circumference but it's got lots if of shoots so it's really narly[
ATTACH=full]799735[/ATTACH]
ATTACH=full]799733[/ATTACH]


----------



## SS396driver

I'm looking at a 572xp . Got a price of $ 875 with a 28 inch bar. I really need to stop getting little things at the husky store. It's like I need a new 25 cent nut for the bar oh wait how much is this? I was able to leave without it though but it just keeps coming to mind.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Mill that Ash … it may be all gone soon!!! (Like Chestnut)
> 
> (I guess I was posting at the same time you were … great minds think alike)


That's the plan . I also have a smaller ash adjacent to my driveway nice and straight for 25 or 30 feet . It's on my neighbors property but he let's me manage his . Tapped 4 maples there and planted 6 apple trees for him . I get the apples for the foreseeable future though.


----------



## MNGuns

SS396driver said:


> I'm looking at a 572xp . Got a price of $ 875 with a 28 inch bar. I really need to stop getting little things at the husky store. It's like I need a new 25 cent nut for the bar oh wait how much is this? I was able to leave without it though but it just keeps coming to mind.



I stop into my local store to get files...knowing full well there is something more than files I want in there.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> I see the 460 is on the lineup.  I do like the 395's too..


I'm eclectic think I need a big echo too . Just to round it out


----------



## SS396driver

MNGuns said:


> I stop into my local store to get files...knowing full well there is something more than files I want in there.


Ya it's always that way with me. In 2012 went to get a battery for my 02 Springer road home on this . Dropped 22k and still had to pay for the battery


----------



## captjack

SS396driver said:


> Ya it's always that way with me. In 2012 went to get a battery for my 02 Springer road home on this . Dropped 22k and still had to pay for the batteryView attachment 799746





I know the feeling !!! 
But ya can't beat the Harley Road Sofa if ya put down the miles !


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> @dancan, you ever successfully remove the speed limiter? I have a customer with a 2018 Silverado he bought at a surplus action, he lives in lower NY and states that since it was a Canadian Government vehicle it is speed regulated to 70mph. Any insight you can shed would be great, our service manuals have NOTHING on this.....



Never had to deal with that before but I do know some guys that run custom tunes that were deleting the upper speed limit .
Send the truck up here and I'll get it done for 50$


----------



## SS396driver

captjack said:


> I know the feeling !!!
> But ya can't beat the Harley Road Sofa if ya put down the miles !
> View attachment 799747


I have 47k on the glide paid the Harley tax new zippers cams cam plate and the 100k tensioners . But this is my go to ride 74k miles only done tires and regular maintenance oil and such. Has been cross country twice. Have three Harleys my 02 Springer 03 Fatboy anniversary edition and my glide. But nothing beats this one. Its smooth as silk even at triple digits. I was doing 122 across the Mojave in 2017


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> I'm eclectic think I need a big echo too . Just to round it out



This 800p was at Steve's GTG. I could put an 800 beside my 7910 and not feel bad.


----------



## captjack

SS396driver said:


> I have 47k on the glide paid the Harley tax new zippers cams cam plate and the 100k tensioners . But this is my go to ride 74k miles only done tires and regular maintenance oil and such. Has been cross country twice. Have three Harleys my 02 Springer 03 Fatboy anniversary edition and my glide. But nothing beats this one. Its smooth as silk even at triple digits. I was doing 122 across the Mojave in 2017View attachment 799754





I put 50k+ on my street glide last year - got the RGU from my friend - its paid off. put 5k on it in 2 months. Its a 17 I'm looking hard at the 468 cam from zippers - they are a local company to me here in md. I have legend suspension on it - rides like a dream. Fosgate amps and speakers - Plan on wearing the bike out this year !


----------



## MechanicMatt

dancan said:


> Never had to deal with that before but I do know some guys that run custom tunes that were deleting the upper speed limit .
> Send the truck up here and I'll get it done for 50$


What’s the deal with the government up there limiting the speed on the trucks? Down here 95mph is the cutoff. 70mph is a JOKE, guy would get run off the highway in the slow lane.


----------



## Haywire

MechanicMatt said:


> What’s the deal with the government up there limiting the speed on the trucks? Down here 95mph is the cutoff. 70mph is a JOKE, guy would get run off the highway in the slow lane.


My old Ford is lucky to break 70mph with no speed limiter!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> This 800p was at Steve's GTG. I could put an 800 beside my 7910 and not feel bad.




Nice!


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> What’s the deal with the government up there limiting the speed on the trucks? Down here 95mph is the cutoff. 70mph is a JOKE, guy would get run off the highway in the slow lane.



That's usually only on DND trucks .
Civi trucks are the same as yours .


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> My old Ford is lucky to break 70mph with no speed limiter!



Yup , I've owned a couple of chevs and fords over the years that 70mph was like you were about to hit the time warp lol


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> Yup , I've owned a couple of chevs and fords over the years that 70mph was like you were about to hit the time warp lol


The speed limit on main roads out here is 70mph. When I'm hauling a load of firewood people are passing me like crazy! Especially going up an incline! haha
Probably laying down a cloud of smoke too with all the oil it's burning


----------



## dancan

MechanicMatt said:


> What’s the deal with the government up there limiting the speed on the trucks? Down here 95mph is the cutoff. 70mph is a JOKE, guy would get run off the highway in the slow lane.






No prob to do 95 in the SV6


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> View attachment 799818
> 
> 
> No prob to do 95 in the SV6


The good ol' Montana!


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I have 47k on the glide paid the Harley tax new zippers cams cam plate and the 100k tensioners . But this is my go to ride 74k miles only done tires and regular maintenance oil and such. Has been cross country twice. Have three Harleys my 02 Springer 03 Fatboy anniversary edition and my glide. But nothing beats this one. Its smooth as silk even at triple digits.  I was doing 122 across the Mojave in 2017View attachment 799754


Glad you said it so I didn't have to .
The vtr1000 was pretty smooth for the v-2 design, but the v-4 in the 750/800 VFR was real smooth, still wouldn't mind a RC51, but the gsxr 750's are lighter and have only a little less hp. In the end the insurance and cost to buy an rc51 was always beat out, even a CBR1000 is cheaper.
I need to avoid getting on bikes though .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Used to LOVE taking my pals 04 GSXR 750 on lunch. That thing would accelerate like nothing I had ever experienced before, then my daughter was born.... after that I didn’t have the same wild streak. Was always worried about the others on the road. 

Danacn, I found out after doing some more research. It’s a fleet thing, truck just happened to come from a Canadian Company. Fleets can order their GM trucks with certain RPO codes to limit the speed. 

Dear God, couldn’t imagine 9D4!!!


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Getting into the back part of my second honey hole as Matt says. There is an ash that's at least 60 inches diameter and straight as a pin for at least 40ft so says the owner of the property. I got the ducks all lined up all sharpend, and the 36" for the the 395xp ready to goView attachment 799727
> View attachment 799728



Please share pictures of the 36” bar in use on the monster ash.[emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Jeez we crossed 2500 pages of scrounging. Cheers to @mainewoods


----------



## MechanicMatt

Cheers Clint


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Jeez we crossed 2500 pages of scrounging. Cheers to @mainewoods


Well.....some of it is scrounging. Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

Just got our first (and last I reckon) snow of the season, a whopping 1.5 inches! Gonna go scrounge some snow fun with the boy tomorrow morning before it’s gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MechanicMatt said:


> Used to LOVE taking my pals 04 GSXR 750 on lunch. That thing would accelerate like nothing I had ever experienced before, then my daughter was born.... after that I didn’t have the same wild streak. Was always worried about the others on the road.
> 
> Danacn, I found out after doing some more research. It’s a fleet thing, truck just happened to come from a Canadian Company. Fleets can order their GM trucks with certain RPO codes to limit the speed. View attachment 799830
> 
> Dear God, couldn’t imagine 9D4!!!


A company my uncle drove for (gone now) set their trucks on dedicated route Duluth to thunder bay down to 47mph in response to broken springs ECT. The rest of their trucks were 61mph. Team Red Balls they were known as. Hey 61 to Thunder bay has always been a miserable patch of road.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Used to LOVE taking my pals 04 GSXR 750 on lunch. That thing would accelerate like nothing I had ever experienced before, then my daughter was born.... after that I didn’t have the same wild streak. Was always worried about the others on the road.


I still have it , I just have to say no to getting on them.
That's way to much temptation for me!
For me that acceleration is probably like crack to someone else.


Sure I don't look that good, but you get the point lol.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> A company my uncle drove for (gone now) set their trucks on dedicated route Duluth to thunder bay down to 47mph in response to broken springs ECT. The rest of their trucks were 61mph. Team Red Balls they were known as. Hey 61 to Thunder bay has always been a miserable patch of road.


That’s interesting being the first chunk up to Two Harbors is 4 lane! 

As you get further up it does get a bit treacherous and people drive like mad men!

A large number of the seasonal residents of the north shore are wealthy folks from the cities. Drive terrible and unsafe. Passing on corners and without sufficient space.


----------



## MustangMike

dancan said:


> Yup , I've owned a couple of chevs and fords over the years that 70mph was like you were about to hit the time warp lol



Yup, I've owned several Fords over the years that would do more than double that … no problem … including the current one!


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> I'm looking at a 572xp . Got a price of $ 875 with a 28 inch bar. I really need to stop getting little things at the husky store. It's like I need a new 25 cent nut for the bar oh wait how much is this? I was able to leave without it though but it just keeps coming to mind.





sorry, probably not helping huh? Lol

Been -15 last 2 nights, big chunk of spruce in the stove kicking out some heat


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Please share pictures of the 36” bar in use on the monster ash.[emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I may have some videos up Saturday evening of an srcarr 394 with a 40 on it in the big oak I'm doing. Maybe I'll make a few big bar videos 394/40, 7910/32, see if steve will bring a 28 for the 462. Should be fun.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I still have it , I just have to say no to getting on them.
> That's way to much temptation for me!
> For me that acceleration is probably like crack to someone else.
> View attachment 799861
> 
> Sure I don't look that good, but you get the point lol.


Anyone that feels the need to ride hard enough to lean a bike that far on a public road should have there bike crushed. Feel the same about folks that try to push a car to the limit on the roads.



MustangMike said:


> Yup, I've owned several Fords over the years that would do more than double that … no problem … including the current one!


Lots of things will do double that. I've had stock 4 bangers that would tag 150 with out much effort. I'd think 140 would leave you with most of 5th gear to go in the stang.


----------



## Haywire

James Miller said:


> Lots of things will do double that. I've had stock 4 bangers that would tag 150 with out much effort. I'd think 140 would leave you with most of 5th gear to go in the stang.


Ha! Not the clunkers I drive. The one time I tried to break the ton in my diesel Golf, at around 105mph it felt like it was either going to lift off and take flight or blow up


----------



## turnkey4099

The time has come! I declare 'wooding season 2020' open. Weather is just too nice (bit chilly mornings). I realized that what 'to be split' is left can be done "sometime", I'd rather be cutting.

Off to Tim's in the morning to do a bit of continuation that I quit on last year when winter arrived. Buddy is coming down to haul me home as I am leaving the truck there to act as a skidder. Lots of small locust to clear cut but almost all will need to be skidded to where the truck can load - steep ground. 

Began today by processing the pile of small guage locust logs that have been waiting in the wood lot. Only an hour but rather beat out - some of those 6-7 limbs were heavy. 

Need to get back to Von's on the willow clearance project. First job is to use a wagon and consolidate the unburned chunks from about 20 burn piles from last year.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> The time has come! I declare 'wooding season 2020' open. Weather is just too nice (bit chilly mornings). I realized that what 'to be split' is left can be done "sometime", I'd rather be cutting.
> 
> Off to Tim's in the morning to do a bit of continuation that I quit on last year when winter arrived. Buddy is coming down to haul me home as I am leaving the truck there to act as a skidder. Lots of small locust to clear cut but almost all will need to be skidded to where the truck can load - steep ground.
> 
> Began today by processing the pile of small guage locust logs that have been waiting in the wood lot. Only an hour but rather beat out - some of those 6-7 limbs were heavy.
> 
> Need to get back to Von's on the willow clearance project. First job is to use a wagon and consolidate the unburned chunks from about 20 burn piles from last year.



Go you good thing .


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> Anyone that feels the need to ride hard enough to lean a bike that far on a public road should have there bike crushed. Feel the same about folks that try to push a car to the limit on the roads.
> 
> Lots of things will do double that. I've had stock 4 bangers that would tag 150 with out much effort. I'd think 140 would leave you with most of 5th gear to go in the stang.



Yea, it will break 150 in 4th, and I just consider 5th an OD to slow the engine RPMs.

The difference is how breathtakingly fast the Mustang gets there with 550 Hp, and with the lowered suspension it is rock solid.

Once it is rolling, I have run with crotch rocket bikes on several occasions.

I believe the electronics will shut the Mustang down at 155, but I have not tested it, nor do I plan to test it. It is just far too fast to go on public roads.


----------



## cat10ken

Did I see the problematic flippy caps on that 572?


----------



## carwashguy

My s2000 will run 155 topped out in 6th gear. Stock tranny and rear end. Ap1 2.0 liter. Vortech supercharger 4 inch pulley. Water methanol injection after 5 psi. Haltech ecu. Very little will run with it including bikes.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

Another pic of it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

JustJeff said:


> I have always stacked my wood along the fence. It gets good west wind and dries well. There is about 5 facecord stacked there now, however, the snow always drifts over and covers the wood on this side. The other side is mostly bare. The round stack or holzhausen doesn't gather any snow. The wind seems to keep bare ground around it. I think I'll make a couple more this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



What did you use for a base Jeff? I ask because I built one last year and it worked well except for the bottom layer which I stacked directly on the gravels. I just purchased a Gransfors Bruk hatchet and the booklet that came with it showed using branches in a cross cross pattern to allow air and I bet it works great. Nice looking Holzhausen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

carwashguy said:


> My s2000 will run 155 topped out in 6th gear. Stock tranny and rear end. Ap1 2.0 liter. Vortech supercharger 4 inch pulley. Water methanol injection after 5 psi. Haltech ecu. Very little will run with it including bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice setup. I went the cheap honda rout back in the day. 4 door civic with GSR motor,s300,and 60 trim. Hurt a lot of feelings with that car.


----------



## panolo

SS396driver said:


> I'm looking at a 572xp . Got a price of $ 875 with a 28 inch bar. I really need to stop getting little things at the husky store. It's like I need a new 25 cent nut for the bar oh wait how much is this? I was able to leave without it though but it just keeps coming to mind.



I never even ran mine, never took it out of the box. Think this is the first I've seen of it  Sent it off to @huskihl to get some love. Got mine for a tich over $800 without the bar and chain. I have a nice sugi 28" waiting to go on it.


----------



## carwashguy

James Miller said:


> That's a nice setup. I went the cheap honda rout back in the day. 4 door civic with GSR motor,s300,and 60 trim. Hurt a lot of feelings with that car.



I had a white 4 door gsr a while back. It was tired smoked on vtec. Sent it down the road. I really like crxs. Had several. Can’t find them now. All rusted out or totaled. Had a Zc in one it was cool. Done a 91 si and put an f 24 in it along with the accord 5 speed. That was a torque steering monster. Would pull the wheel out of your hand and go left. You had to be ready for it. Fastest thing in my parts until the evos and sti came out lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

cat10ken said:


> Did I see the problematic flippy caps on that 572?


Nope, those are the good hoosky ones


----------



## Logger nate

panolo said:


> I never even ran mine, never took it out of the box. Think this is the first I've seen of it  Sent it off to @huskihl to get some love. Got mine for a tich over $800 without the bar and chain. I have a nice sugi 28" waiting to go on it.


That will be very nice!


----------



## panolo

Logger nate said:


> That will be very nice!



It will look like yours as I got the west coast kit or whatever they call it. 

How do you like it?


----------



## Logger nate

panolo said:


> It will look like yours as I got the west coast kit or whatever they call it.
> 
> How do you like it?


Awesome! That will be a great setup. What length bar? 

I really like it. Good balance, very smooth, good power-torque. It’s just one of those saws that’s a pleasure to run and does what you need well. Kinda like the 372, just has a good “feel” to it, except even smoother.


----------



## JustJeff

Be Stihl said:


> What did you use for a base Jeff? I ask because I built one last year and it worked well except for the bottom layer which I stacked directly on the gravels. I just purchased a Gransfors Bruk hatchet and the booklet that came with it showed using branches in a cross cross pattern to allow air and I bet it works great. Nice looking Holzhausen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used skids as a base

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

carwashguy said:


> Another pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 

Always liked the S2000s. 

My last fun car was a Evo8 with a bunch if Buschur parts. It was quick, and I hurt some feelings with the car as well.


----------



## panolo

Logger nate said:


> Awesome! That will be a great setup. What length bar?
> 
> I really like it. Good balance, very smooth, good power-torque. It’s just one of those saws that’s a pleasure to run and does what you need well. Kinda like the 372, just has a good “feel” to it, except even smoother.



I got 28 and 20 sugi lite bars. 

That's good to hear. I was between the 572 and 576. I got much better reviews on the 572 and what your saying echo's what I had been told. My buddy bought one as well so I have a little seat time on his and liked it. I really like the auto tune saws.


----------



## Logger nate

panolo said:


> I got 28 and 20 sugi lite bars.
> 
> That's good to hear. I was between the 572 and 576. I got much better reviews on the 572 and what your saying echo's what I had been told. My buddy bought one as well so I have a little seat time on his and liked it. I really like the auto tune saws.


Awesome! Those should be great bars. Yeah I had a 576 before, I think they are great saws too. In my experience and what I’ve heard from other’s the new gen auto tune on the 572 reacts quicker and keeps it in tune better and 572 feels more flick able and balanced to me. Took me awhile to warm up to the idea of auto tune/ mtronic but I really like it now too and much prefer it to a manual carb.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> So, I take it from your posts you’re in Oz?


Further East. New Zealand.  Bound to be a few Barras rolling around NZ. Offer goes out to anyone up there - if you see anything on our domestic and most popular auction website - www.trademe.co.nz or any other place here, sing out and I'll help it on its way to you.

I got a few big old saws away to a few people up that way years ago. Haven't done anything like it since.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> I may have some videos up Saturday evening of an srcarr 394


That should be fun. I doubt your oak trunk will be around long!


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> That should be fun. I doubt your oak trunk will be around long!


We're gonna give it H E double LL. 3 guys running some big saws should gitr done. I'm gonna put a square ground chain on the 462 for the first time.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> The time has come! I declare 'wooding season 2020' open. Weather is just too nice (bit chilly mornings). I realized that what 'to be split' is left can be done "sometime", I'd rather be cutting.
> 
> Off to Tim's in the morning to do a bit of continuation that I quit on last year when winter arrived. Buddy is coming down to haul me home as I am leaving the truck there to act as a skidder. Lots of small locust to clear cut but almost all will need to be skidded to where the truck can load - steep ground.
> 
> Began today by processing the pile of small guage locust logs that have been waiting in the wood lot. Only an hour but rather beat out - some of those 6-7 limbs were heavy.
> 
> Need to get back to Von's on the willow clearance project. First job is to use a wagon and consolidate the unburned chunks from about 20 burn piles from last year.



Well, _that_ was not a good start to the season. Got a good chin fest with Tim but...last year if was "we hate locust, take it all". That "all" was beinninngthe shrink some "except that tree, and that one". Today it was That that one, and that one, and..." I said I wasn't sure which trees he was ponting at (there are lots). We decided he would spot paint white any tree I can take. Then all the Sapling size got removed from the table. He finally admitted that his wife does not "hate" locust . I have a baseball cap with '*****' written across the bill. Thought of handing that to him but decided that was probably NOT a good idea..

Anyhow I pulled a nice 12' x 12" locust log I left last year up over the bank. Not a very good start cutting. Yesterday when processing limbs the saw definitely needed sharping.. I had just done that but it was a rocked loop and I guess I did a poor job. Put in the vice and resharped last night. Used it to cut up the log. Still not cutting well and then quite altogether. I felt it hit something - turned to be a hunk of barb wire. That loop will go in the recycle bin before I go back tomorrow.

Buddy showed up to drive me home so I quit with the cut rounds waiting to be loaded.


----------



## farmer steve

Found some "HIGHLY VALUABLE "black walnut today out scrounging.  Nice blow down that landed on another log so it was off the ground and no rot.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> Well, _that_ was not a good start to the season. Got a good chin fest with Tim but...last year if was "we hate locust, take it all". That "all" was beinninngthe shrink some "except that tree, and that one". Today it was That that one, and that one, and..." I said I wasn't sure which trees he was ponting at (there are lots). We decided he would spot paint white any tree I can take. Then all the Sapling size got removed from the table. He finally admitted that his wife does not "hate" locust . I have a baseball cap with '*****' written across the bill. Thought of handing that to him but decided that was probably NOT a good idea..
> 
> Anyhow I pulled a nice 12' x 12" locust log I left last year up over the bank. Not a very good start cutting. Yesterday when processing limbs the saw definitely needed sharping.. I had just done that but it was a rocked loop and I guess I did a poor job. Put in the vice and resharped last night. Used it to cut up the log. Still not cutting well and then quite altogether. I felt it hit something - turned to be a hunk of barb wire. That loop will go in the recycle bin before I go back tomorrow.
> 
> Buddy showed up to drive me home so I quit with the cut rounds waiting to be loaded.


 Been in on a few of those shrinking bargains before.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Been in on a few of those shrinking bargains before.


The best ones are when you walk and years later the tangled mess of logs and hung up trees is being reclaimed my Mother Earth because the owner would rather let it rot away than admit they were a selfish/foolish muppet expecting us scroungers to do all the work, take all the risks for not even enough $ to feed the dog on because they wanted a cut, to hold back the most worthwhile trees, us to leave the place in a pristine state better than it has ever been in a generation or more, or they wanted at least a percentage of the processed wood that makes it undoable.

Or when they realise they should have trusted us when the 'heaps of people' who said they'd deal with it cheaper or for free came, took a few bites and gave up, leaving it in an even worse state, and when they call us back in (so, at least two site visits they expect us to give to them for free because our time and the mechanical horse we rode in on are free) we have to tell them the wood is now too far gone to be worth processing while listening to their predictable tales of useless bastards who never showed, messed the wood up, stole **** off their land, left gates open, etc. So their goldmine is now going to cost them to clean up.

Had one guy ask me out to his place for a clearing job. Not only was it out the back of beyond with an overgrown goat track I was expected to turn into a nice race/farm road for him, in order to get the wood out, but he asked what I'd give him in return for the privilege and after politely explaining the costs involved to him he ignored my good advice and demanded a cut of the wood I get out. At that point I told him thanks but no thanks and walked. Two weeks later I learned the farm was on the market when he called me out there, and found a buyer a while afterwards. I'm not sure there is much worse in this world than asswipes that don't play with a straight bat.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Found some "HIGHLY VALUABLE "black walnut today out scrounging.  Nice blow down that landed on another log so it was off the ground and no rot.View attachment 800027
> View attachment 800028


That's a nice color!


----------



## Haywire

Bluebird day, cuttin' red fir...


----------



## MustangMike

carwashguy said:


> Another pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, that is nice … but how many chainsaws will it haul???


----------



## Brownthumb

You would be surprised at how many chainsaws I can get in my 2005 infinity sedan.
I bet I could get 27 in that car No problem.


----------



## MNGuns

Haywire said:


> Bluebird day, cuttin' red fir...
> View attachment 800047



Looks like good times and some fairly easy pick'n


----------



## Haywire

MNGuns said:


> Looks like good times and some fairly easy pick'n


Yep. Best part is, it's the property right next to my house.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Well, that is nice … but how many chainsaws will it haul???


Its got no back seat so I believe the stang will hold a few more.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Please share pictures of the 36” bar in use on the monster ash.[emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Well dropped 4 trees today . Had to drop a black walnut didnt want to but a big dead ash was all tangled in it . Looks like they grew up together and no way to get the ash out. So the owner said take them both.

And the big ash tree turned out to be a big hickory that was already down with the rootball . It is as he said pin straight for 60 or so feet and very large. Couldn't get the truck to it today. Have to take out a dozen or so ash to clear a path. Tree is off the ground no punk so I'm hoping I can get some good milling wood out if 8t . As you can see there is dead ash everywhere . Last pic was of the one of the smaller ash we took today . Filled my dump trailer 8 ft bed of my truck and the 6ft bed on bil truck . Going back tomorrow for st least 4 more


----------



## James Miller

Jugs back on. I'll put the rest back together after the kids go to bed.
looks to have some serious run time on it.


----------



## SS396driver

Forgot I got a lot of apple wood for my smoker. Still have one more tree to buck up. Owner wanted them down as it wasn't producing anymore and shading the plum trees.


----------



## Jeffkrib

carwashguy said:


> My s2000 will run 155 topped out in 6th gear. Stock tranny and rear end. Ap1 2.0 liter. Vortech supercharger 4 inch pulley. Water methanol injection after 5 psi. Haltech ecu. Very little will run with it including bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One massive down side with these cars........ I. guy I work with bought one of these a few years ago, on the first weekend he went for a long drive with his girlfriend and had the roof down. Nice and breezy so didn’t realise they were getting sun burnt. I remember him coming into work on the Monday morning, I’ve never seen someone so sun burnt in my life, red as a tomato.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Well dropped 4 trees today . Had to drop a black walnut didnt want to but a big dead ash was all tangled in it . Looks like they grew up together and no way to get the ash out. So the owner said take them both.
> 
> And the big ash tree turned out to be a big hickory that was already down with the rootball . It is as he said pin straight for 60 or so feet and very large. Couldn't get the truck to it today. Have to take out a dozen or so ash to clear a path. Tree is off the ground no punk so I'm hoping I can get some good milling wood out if 8t . As you can see there is dead ash everywhere . Last pic was of the one of the smaller ash we took today . Filled my dump trailer 8 ft bed of my truck and the 6ft bed on bil truck . Going back tomorrow for st least 4 more View attachment 800061
> View attachment 800062
> View attachment 800063
> View attachment 800064
> View attachment 800065



395...Lurking in the brush.....[emoji2958] .... ready to POUNCE!!







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

OMG David Attenborough is on arborist. . Watch BBC America all the time.

And the 460 is sleeping on the job or did the 395 take down the 460 we will never know. 572 is looking better every day


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> Further East. New Zealand.  Bound to be a few Barras rolling around NZ. Offer goes out to anyone up there - if you see anything on our domestic and most popular auction website - www.trademe.co.nz or any other place here, sing out and I'll help it on its way to you.
> 
> I got a few big old saws away to a few people up that way years ago. Haven't done anything like it since.


That’s awesome. 

I was in NZ just for a layover when I was heading to Oz.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> 395...Lurking in the brush.....[emoji2958] .... ready to POUNCE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I needed a good laugh today .


----------



## carwashguy

MustangMike said:


> Well, that is nice … but how many chainsaws will it haul???



None zero zilch nada lol. It’s just a toy date night car. I used to build bagged mini trucks. Living in Virginia it was risky. Actually had my last one impounded by a state man. I can drive this around and not be paranoid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

Jeffkrib said:


> One massive down side with these cars........ I. guy I work with bought one of these a few years ago, on the first weekend he went for a long drive with his girlfriend and had the roof down. Nice and breezy so didn’t realise they were getting sun burnt. I remember him coming into work on the Monday morning, I’ve never seen someone so sun burnt in my life, red as a tomato.



Yes sir. You won’t know it either. This summer my wife and I are going to take it to the keys. That should cook us both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi !

I watch this guys channel to learn a bit about the Chinese culture .


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi !
> 
> I watch this guys channel to learn a bit about the Chinese culture .
> 
> View attachment 800089



Nice 361!!


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Bluebird day, cuttin' red fir...
> View attachment 800047


Love that color. She looks clean too.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi !
> 
> I watch this guys channel to learn a bit about the Chinese culture .
> 
> View attachment 800089



yeah, but, but it's no worse than the flu. Yeah, bc China quarantines nearly 800m people each flu season. Overnight Italy registered a death and has locked down 10 towns. Watch the South Korean numbers as they will be slightly more reliable than China's. Even in the US people who know are gearing up for a big hit.
And it's not even just the disease that kills. There's the resulting dysfunction from a breakdown in supply lines, more poverty as people can't work, overwhelmed hospital/medical resources, etc. Alternative figures for the current hit in China show a massive drop in domestic demand/activity. Coupled with that are some scary increases in food prices as the supply chains break down. I can't put my mouse on it but like I was saying a few posts back about how their debt fuelled expansionary policies were already starting to spin wheels before covid-19, they recently pumped a record creation of credit - about $700b or so in one month, and it did SFA to the local M2. They are screwed so far beyond what they are telling the world it's not even funny any more. Sadly, people won't appreciate how bad it is until it washes ashore near them. They'll rock up to the pharmacy for their prescription only to be hit with massive increases (if they can get the drugs at all) because China aint supplying enough anymore. Already happening in India.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hey @carwashguy , My uncle @MustangMike has a step son that had a nice Acura, had a 1.8 that was FAR from stock. Crazy kid had it shipped from Japan. I’m not an import guy so I don’t know 100% of the specifics except for, it sure was a fun car. I always liked your s2000’s, thought they were very innovative, the sodium filled valves. I grew up loving the Ford v-8’s but in the last 15 years I’m all LS CHEVY


----------



## carwashguy

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey @carwashguy , My uncle @MustangMike has a step son that had a nice Acura, had a 1.8 that was FAR from stock. Crazy kid had it shipped from Japan. I’m not an import guy so I don’t know 100% of the specifics except for, it sure was a fun car. I always liked your s2000’s, thought they were very innovative, the sodium filled valves. I grew up loving the Ford v-8’s but in the last 15 years I’m all LS CHEVY



Was the motor shipped over or was it the car shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Love that color. She looks clean too.


Yeah, it's a ex Forest Service truck so it's in pretty good shape. Shame it burns so much oil. I'm guessing valve seals or broken rings.


----------



## SS396driver

carwashguy said:


> Yes sir. You won’t know it either. This summer my wife and I are going to take it to the keys. That should cook us both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keys should be done on a motorcycle


----------



## SS396driver

With a great woman


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Bluebird day, cuttin' red fir...
> View attachment 800047


That’s awesome! Don’t get any better 

Well new firewood tool came in the mail today 
Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.


----------



## James Miller

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey @carwashguy , My uncle @MustangMike has a step son that had a nice Acura, had a 1.8 that was FAR from stock. Crazy kid had it shipped from Japan. I’m not an import guy so I don’t know 100% of the specifics except for, it sure was a fun car. I always liked your s2000’s, thought they were very innovative, the sodium filled valves. I grew up loving the Ford v-8’s but in the last 15 years I’m all LS CHEVY


Put an LS6 in the s2k and put the f20c in a first gen miata. Now you have 2 great roadsters.


----------



## James Miller

Guess we'll find out in the morning if its gona go or blow.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome! Don’t get any better
> 
> Well new firewood tool came in the mail today View attachment 800108
> Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.



Im super jealous [emoji847]. Keep us posted on your thoughts. I like the one Oregon makes the most but they must have put a diamond on it somewhere because DANG its expensive 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## carwashguy

SS396driver said:


> Keys should be done on a motorcycleView attachment 800106



True that. Can’t get her on mine. Scares her to death. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome! Don’t get any better
> 
> Well new firewood tool came in the mail today View attachment 800108
> Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.


Nice hookaroon! My wife got me this one for Valentines day. Wicked handy...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome! Don’t get any better
> 
> Well new firewood tool came in the mail today View attachment 800108
> Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.


Love mine. I would like a set of tongs also


----------



## MechanicMatt

carwashguy said:


> Was the motor shipped over or was it the car shipped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



motor, I’m 38 now gonna be 39 too soon (April) this is going back to when we were 19-20 years old. That thing snapped axles all the time. He first bought crazy expensive ones but they didn’t last any longer than the cheap ones. So he bought some Autozone ones with the lifetime warranty


----------



## Logger nate

woodchip rookie said:


> Love mine. I would like a set of tongs also


Those are pretty handy too


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Those are pretty handy too
> View attachment 800116


Nice to have some Lodgepole in the mix. Makes good camp wood too!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Nice to have some Lodgepole in the mix. Makes good camp wood too!


Yes sir! Love that stuff, easy to work with and smells good.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Those are pretty handy too
> View attachment 800116


Question Nate are these tongs easy to use and pretty forgiving in terms of having to grab the log in the centre of gravity. Does it matter if your off centre?


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Yeah, it's a ex Forest Service truck so it's in pretty good shape. Shame it burns so much oil. I'm guessing valve seals or broken rings.


4bt swap it


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> 4bt swap it


Best answer.


----------



## svk

I’m drinking my coffee and I can hear a feller buncher running in the distance so I’m going to take the snowmobile and investigate after breakfast. There may be some tops to scrounge.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I’m drinking my coffee and I can hear a feller buncher running in the distance so I’m going to take the snowmobile and investigate after breakfast. There may be some tops to scrounge.



Good luck! 

Busy weekend for me, so I may not get to play with the saws at all. Plus, it’s gonna be near 50, so I’m sure it will be a sloppy, muddy mess.


----------



## svk

I stepped outside and it’s coming from a different direction than it sounds inside. But still within 3/4 mile.


----------



## chipper1

carwashguy said:


> My s2000 will run 155 topped out in 6th gear. Stock tranny and rear end. Ap1 2.0 liter. Vortech supercharger 4 inch pulley. Water methanol injection after 5 psi. Haltech ecu. Very little will run with it including bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be fun in the twisties down there.
While many cars get to the same power to weight ratio of a bike, not many can hook up as well.
This one is funny, just a little 600, and the poor car even took him out of the hole, pretty sure the tune isn't pushing 550 who lol.

This is funny, like armwrestling a girl, if you win, you beat a girl lol, if you loose...


----------



## carwashguy

svk said:


> I stepped outside and it’s coming from a different direction than it sounds inside. But still within 3/4 mile.



I have burnt off of an old landing for 2 years. I’m afraid it going the other way on me. Wish I was home more. They left enough wood to burn on for many years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

chipper1 said:


> That would be fun in the twisties down there.
> While many cars get to the same power to weight ratio of a bike, not many can hook up as well.
> This one is funny, just a little 600, and the poor car even took him out of the hole, pretty sure the tune isn't pushing 550 who lol.
> 
> This is funny, like armwrestling a girl, if you win, you beat a girl lol, if you loose...




I’m pushing 500 to the wheels right now. Motor is capable of over 1200 but the tranny and rear end is not. Seen one at the import fights in Bristol pushing 1200 with a BIG turbo. Custom transmission. Rear end out of an explorer. Running 180 mph in the quarter. On the brakes at the finish to not break out of his class. That was a fun day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Nice hookaroon! My wife got me this one for Valentines day. Wicked handy...
> View attachment 800112


That's awesome .


----------



## James Miller

@MechanicMatt speaking of LS1 cars. My FIL got his out of hibernation this morning.


----------



## carwashguy

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome .



I need one of those bad. I’m still rolling around by hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Keys should be done on a motorcycleView attachment 800106


I did them in my old diesel cutlass lol.
Had a good time, even got thrown up on doing the glass bottom boat rides at key West .


----------



## chipper1

carwashguy said:


> I’m pushing 500 to the wheels right now. Motor is capable of over 1200 but the tranny and rear end is not. Seen one at the import fights in Bristol pushing 1200 with a BIG turbo. Custom transmission. Rear end out of an explorer. Running 180 mph in the quarter. On the brakes at the finish to not break out of his class. That was a fun day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a blast, you know I like my Hondas.
I'd rather run the turns than go fast in a straight line, but both have their place.
I need to get an engine in the insight, even a stock 1.6 vtec would make it fun to drive, that car is crazy light, imagine a blue top or a 3.5 in it , the handling would still be poor though without major upgrades. I do have an extra 16 vtec sitting here with a 5 speed, maybe after I get the barn built, or maybe it will get scraped to build the barn , can't keep them all, well unless I get licensed as a junk yard .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That would be fun in the twisties down there.
> While many cars get to the same power to weight ratio of a bike, not many can hook up as well.
> This one is funny, just a little 600, and the poor car even took him out of the hole, pretty sure the tune isn't pushing 550 who lol.
> 
> This is funny, like armwrestling a girl, if you win, you beat a girl lol, if you loose...


That GTR should make 550 with what's done to it. Same race from a 40 roll would see much different results. Problem with the GTR is you don't have to know how to drive to go fast. The electronics will make almost anyone look like they know what there doing.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That sounds like a blast, you know I like my Hondas.
> I'd rather run the turns than go fast in a straight line, but both have their place.
> I need to get an engine in the insight, even a stock 1.6 vtec would make it fun to drive, that car is crazy light, imagine a blue top or a 3.5 in it , the handling would still be poor though without major upgrades. I do have an extra 16 vtec sitting here with a 5 speed, maybe after I get the barn built, or maybe it will get scraped to build the barn , can't keep them all, well unless I get licensed as a junk yard .


I still think a b20vtec CRV would be an interesting kid hauler. If it's not enough on motor add a 50 trim and 10-12 pounds of boost. 300whp should be pretty easy and more then enough for a family car.


----------



## carwashguy

James Miller said:


> I still think a b20vtec CRV would be an interesting kid hauler. If it's not enough on motor add a 50 trim and 10-12 pounds of boost. 300whp should be pretty easy and more then enough for a family car.



The b20 was a good motor. Barely pulled the crv around though. Bought my step daughter one as a first car. Nice and slow and 4 wheel drive. She hated it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> Question Nate are these tongs easy to use and pretty forgiving in terms of having to grab the log in the centre of gravity. Does it matter if your off centre?


I think so. Had little trouble at first getting them to close and grip on barkless dry wood, sharping points helped that, also if you hook point opposite handle first then lift it pulls them closed and grips well, or just give it a quick jerk works too. And they actually grip better if it’s not in center in my experience. You can pickup pieces quite a bit bigger than opening too, just set round on end and grip off center of end. 
To release just push down with palm quick. Just be careful throwing large rounds, if it don’t release your body has a tendency to follow the round wherever it goes, lol. Hope that helps, they really are handy.


----------



## muad

Since we’re talking cars still... 

My old fun car. Never took it down the 1/4, just some country road racing in “mexico”. Kid that has it now went a best of 11.3 on my old turbo setup (FP White Rabbit) on corn, however the car has a best ET of 10.01 with a FP Black, built motor, and corn. 

He offered it to me to buy back a couple summers ago, but I was broke. I miss that car. I wish Ford would make a stout sedan with true AWD and a turbo 4 or 6. Like a Barra


----------



## muad

Fingers crossed, the AI guy is coming this afternoon. One of the cows looks to be in standing heat. 

Prayers uploading!


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> @MechanicMatt speaking of LS1 cars. My FIL got his out of hibernation this morning.




Thats cool


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

carwashguy said:


> I need one of those bad. I’m still rolling around by hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just made one[emoji16]. Want to buy [emoji23]it









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Since we’re talking cars still...
> 
> My old fun car. Never took it down the 1/4, just some country road racing in “mexico”. Kid that has it now went a best of 11.3 on my old turbo setup (FP White Rabbit) on corn, however the car has a best ET of 10.01 with a FP Black, built motor, and corn.
> 
> He offered it to me to buy back a couple summers ago, but I was broke. I miss that car. I wish Ford would make a stout sedan with true AWD and a turbo 4 or 6. Like a Barra



I like those cars a lot


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Out in the garage avoiding my wife and her inevitable chores. Gave dad's old hatchet another rub of linseed oil. Backstory here is my middle boy took it to go camping and left it laying in the back of his buddy's farm. It came home a year later in sad shape. I gave it a going over with steel wool and wirewheeled the head. I have decided it will be my splitter companion.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Got the 340 purge lines hooked up and tried out the rescue chain. It was way too grabby. Needs to either be ground back and depth gauges accurately set or just tossed. This chain came on another saw and had a 45 degree cutter angle and about 60 thousandths raker depth. I’ve started to convert it back to 25 degrees but with the raker depth so low it’s not suitable for a 40 cc saw.

Put the new bar and chain on it, cuts better. Did a muffler mod and it cuts better again.

Swiss cheese muff mods may not be pretty but they work and the saw isn’t crackly at all.

340 at zero balance on the tailgate with the old bar and chain. Just barely sitting there.



New bar and chain



Cousins. The mm’d 130 will outcut the stock 340



With Swiss cheese treatment the 340 picked up significant torque and throttle response. Now it will outcut the 130.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got the 340 purge lines hooked up and tried out the rescue chain. It was way too grabby. Needs to either be ground back and depth gauges accurately set or just tossed. This chain came on another saw and had a 45 degree cutter angle and about 60 thousandths raker depth. I’ve started to convert it back to 25 degrees but with the raker depth so low it’s not suitable for a 40 cc saw.
> 
> Put the new bar and chain on it, cuts better. Did a muffler mod and it cuts better again.
> 
> Swiss cheese muff mods may not be pretty but they work and the saw isn’t crackly at all.
> 
> 340 at zero balance on the tailgate with the old bar and chain. Just barely sitting there.
> View attachment 800322
> 
> 
> New bar and chain
> View attachment 800323
> 
> 
> Cousins. The mm’d 130 will outcut the stock 340
> View attachment 800324
> 
> 
> With Swiss cheese treatment the 340 picked up significant torque and throttle response. Now it will outcut the 130.
> View attachment 800325


And you can cook on it to boot .


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Out in the garage avoiding my wife and her inevitable chores. Gave dad's old hatchet another rub of linseed oil. Backstory here is my middle boy took it to go camping and left it laying in the back of his buddy's farm. It came home a year later in sad shape. I gave it a going over with steel wool and wirewheeled the head. I have decided it will be my splitter companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice hatch. 

I have two that I need to install new handles on, and clean up. One is a bearded style, the other a hatch/hammer combo. The latter I might be able to save the handle and just put in a better wedge to hole the head on.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nice hatch


Thought you were talking about about Honda's again .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Thought you were talking about about Honda's again .



LMBO!


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Thought you were talking about about Honda's again .



This guy really likes his Honda hatch backs. Very capable of carrying saws, luggage AND the entire family [emoji1787][emoji1303][emoji1303]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> This guy really likes his Honda hatch backs. Very capable of carrying saws, luggage AND the entire family [emoji1787][emoji1303][emoji1303].
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Getrdun .


----------



## carwashguy

I really like hatches lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> I think so. Had little trouble at first getting them to close and grip on barkless dry wood, sharping points helped that, also if you hook point opposite handle first then lift it pulls them closed and grips well, or just give it a quick jerk works too. And they actually grip better if it’s not in center in my experience. You can pickup pieces quite a bit bigger than opening too, just set round on end and grip off center of end. View attachment 800262
> To release just push down with palm quick. Just be careful throwing large rounds, if it don’t release your body has a tendency to follow the round wherever it goes, lol. Hope that helps, they really are handy.



Yup , a fella has to be ready at all times to let the whole go flying lol


----------



## James Miller

Theres a 462 noodling video to but you'll have to wait.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> One massive down side with these cars........ I. guy I work with bought one of these a few years ago, on the first weekend he went for a long drive with his girlfriend and had the roof down. Nice and breezy so didn’t realise they were getting sun burnt. I remember him coming into work on the Monday morning, I’ve never seen someone so sun burnt in my life, red as a tomato.



Yeah, but I bet he got some. Gotta weigh these things up.


----------



## dancan

Well , I burnt up last weekends scrounge and don't want to be cold this weekend so ,,,





Didn't have much time so I thot I'd go for road close 







When I got there I spotted


----------



## dancan

I even grabbed one that's been dead for a while 











All in all , an hour and a half to cut, drag out and load , hopefully get the dually in there tomorrow and spend a bit of time


----------



## Cowboy254

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey @carwashguy I grew up loving the Ford v-8’s but in the last 15 years I’m all LS CHEVY



I like the LS3 the best, possibly because that's the one I have .


----------



## SS396driver

I like all the new cars technology. But there is something about the sound of a BB dont matter if it's a Chevy,Ford or Chrysler


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I like all the new cars technology. But there is something about the sound of a BB wether it's a Chevy,Ford or Chrysler



I get goosebumps and a tear in my eye to hear that!


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome! Don’t get any better
> 
> Well new firewood tool came in the mail today View attachment 800108
> Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.


Here's the leading image on our NZ Fiskars website page for forestry tools:




But they don't offer the hookeroon or the tongs here - go figure. Might have to hit Amazon. Keen to see if the points will handle the denser timber here or just bounce off screaming "it aint no spruce"


----------



## Philbert

Husqvarna sells the tongs, as I recall.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

While tinkering in the garage, I made a knife from a sawzall blade. Maple handle rubbed with a stain/linseed mix. I think it will be a handy campers knife with the saw teeth on the back.
Here is my VTEC Honda hatch. 5 speed and at least 89 HP at the wheel! It gets slightly worse fuel economy than a Tesla and if you fold the back seat it will hold an armchair or a bicycle or 2 sets of tires! My boys share this car but it's fun to drive on the rare occasions I steal it back.











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Husqvarna sells the tongs, as I recall.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks. They do a small picker/hookeroon they call a sappie. They also do tongs. No pricing on either. Stihl do tongs but can rot in Hell b4 I'm paying them $72 for one.


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> While tinkering in the garage, I made a knife from a sawzall blade. Maple handle rubbed with a stain/linseed mix. I think it will be a handy campers knife with the saw teeth on the back.
> Here is my VTEC Honda hatch. 5 speed and at least 89 HP at the wheel! It gets slightly worse fuel economy than a Tesla and if you fold the back seat it will hold an armchair or a bicycle or 2 sets of tires! My boys share this car but it's fun to drive on the rare occasions I steal it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice work . I make knifes from time to time.


----------



## svk

Busy day outside!

Boys loaded and stacked a cord of wood into the racks. I spent most of the day puttering on saws. It was beautiful, over 50 outside today.

From the earlier pics, I got the 340 dialed in with a new b+c. Then got a new to me 142 fired up and tuned. It needs a new muffler so I’ll mod the new one.

Also fixed a 338 XPT for a friend. Stupid limiters were severely restricting it so they went extinct quickly.

Also sharpened a few chains so we are ready to cut as soon as the snow resides.

There’s one aspen snag I’d like to drop but since the racks are full that can wait till next weekend.

I did clean it up after this.


----------



## carwashguy

JustJeff said:


> While tinkering in the garage, I made a knife from a sawzall blade. Maple handle rubbed with a stain/linseed mix. I think it will be a handy campers knife with the saw teeth on the back.
> Here is my VTEC Honda hatch. 5 speed and at least 89 HP at the wheel! It gets slightly worse fuel economy than a Tesla and if you fold the back seat it will hold an armchair or a bicycle or 2 sets of tires! My boys share this car but it's fun to drive on the rare occasions I steal it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I can appreciate a good knife. I grew up in the generation that carried knives to school and whittled in class. I found this one in an antique store.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

So, has anyone here used both a pulp hook and a hookeroon? I'm wondering if the pulp hook would work better for me than the hookeroon.


----------



## Ryan A

I’m usually good at wood ID. What is this?


----------



## KiwiBro

Italy now declares national emergency. Much of Northern Italy in lockdown, including two areas that account for 30% of their GDP. To quote The Carpenters...we've only just begun. 

Still think covid-19 is just another flu?


----------



## Jeffkrib

My called me, had a storm last week, tree root ball came loose and this happened. He called the volunteer state Emergency Service who came out, they said get a professional as it’s leaning if yo cut it it will continue to fall onto the house.
They didn’t tarp the roof either for some reason. My dad called the insurance company who will get an arborist in to remove it. It will an interesting job as I doubt they will be able to get a crane in, it’s a very steep narrow driveway on a battle axe block.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 800462
> I’m usually good at wood ID. What is this?


Almost looks like one of the smooth bark hickory species?


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> Almost looks like one of the smooth bark hickory species?



The center of the round is pretty distinctive, thought that would be something easy to google.

Free wood is free wood. Just debating if it’s worth the 27 mile trip to the city.


----------



## MustangMike

Looked to me like some kind of Maple … may be an import.


----------



## Smacktooth

chipper1 said:


> I still have it , I just have to say no to getting on them.
> That's way to much temptation for me!
> For me that acceleration is probably like crack to someone else.
> View attachment 799861
> 
> Sure I don't look that good, but you get the point lol.



Dude I here ya. I still have my SV650, not as fast as the 750 but plenty fast to get into trouble real quick. I still ride occasionally, but as long as I stay away from the mtns I'm not as tempted to cut loose. those twisties are irresistable though. I did go up and ride for a couple days in WNC last spring for the first time in several years. it was ridiculously fun, and we had no close calls or any mishaps. I would like to think i've become a better rider, but we all know it's luck of the draw whether there's a pot hole or some gravel or a car over the line around that next bend..

from 2013 I think, at the dragon...


----------



## Smacktooth

Well the snow was pretty, Lynx had a blast, it didn't mess with the roads, and I even scrounged a couple rounds from the side of the road on the way home last night. So a good deal all round


----------



## svk

Well it’s looking like I’ve got the bases covered pretty well for the small and mid range category. One more 350 family saw to join the fleet soon.


----------



## MustangMike

When I put the 427 Ford motor in the Boss 302 Mustang it had a unique sound that some of my friends still talk about.

It just had Hooker Headers into Hooker mufflers, no pipes, but I think the unique sound was the result of the Ford Hooker Headers having smaller tubes than the GM ones.

I raced a Camaro that had open headers and he complained he could not hear his engine over my closed header motor. It was a 69 Camaro with a 350 and 2 - 4s on a Tunnel Ram. He was running mid 10s at the track with slicks, but I made him run me with street tires and I destroyed him. He had challenged me, thinking he would destroy me (and that I would say no) and he was very distraught when he lost. We raced on a Friday night, and he drove straight home after the race (we usually met afterwards at a local hang out) and he did not come back out all weekend!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> When I put the 427 Ford motor in the Boss 302 Mustang it had a unique sound that some of my friends still talk about.
> 
> It just had Hooker Headers into Hooker mufflers, no pipes, but I think the unique sound was the result of the Ford Hooker Headers having smaller tubes than the GM ones.
> 
> I raced a Camaro that had open headers and he complained he could not hear his engine over my closed header motor. It was a 69 Camaro with a 350 and 2 - 4s on a Tunnel Ram. He was running mid 10s at the track with slicks, but I made him run me with street tires and I destroyed him. He had challenged me, thinking he would destroy me (and that I would say no) and he was very distraught when he lost. We raced on a Friday night, and he drove straight home after the race (we usually met afterwards at a local hang out) and he did not come back out all weekend!


Butt soar does that. Racing ego can really hurt!


----------



## Travis F

Just in case someone is interested in scrounging this.... Taking that beast down is above my ability. 

It’s south of Battle Creek Mi if anyone is in the area. 

Travis











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

How many signs have been nailed to that tree over the years? ;-)


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I put the 427 Ford motor in the Boss 302 Mustang it had a unique sound that some of my friends still talk about.
> 
> It just had Hooker Headers into Hooker mufflers, no pipes, but I think the unique sound was the result of the Ford Hooker Headers having smaller tubes than the GM ones.
> 
> I raced a Camaro that had open headers and he complained he could not hear his engine over my closed header motor. It was a 69 Camaro with a 350 and 2 - 4s on a Tunnel Ram. He was running mid 10s at the track with slicks, but I made him run me with street tires and I destroyed him. He had challenged me, thinking he would destroy me (and that I would say no) and he was very distraught when he lost. We raced on a Friday night, and he drove straight home after the race (we usually met afterwards at a local hang out) and he did not come back out all weekend!


I think the lack of pipe caused your distinctive sound. My rollback had very short pipes to mufflers with turndowns under the bed and it had a very distinctive thump to it compared to any other FE motor I had ever heard with regular exhaust.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hmmmm


Our rounds are usually bucked to about 10-12" lengths. I wonder if it could pick two up at a time - if there is enough lateral force to hold the rounds against each other.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome! Don’t get any better
> 
> Well new firewood tool came in the mail today View attachment 800108
> Love this thing! Sure is handy. Perfect length for picking splits off the ground without bending over. Works great for pulling rounds out of the pickup or trailer too. Nice and light. Sure like this forum, have gained a lot of knowledge from here for making firewood easier and more enjoyable, and found some good friends too.


Congrats on the new axe, I like mine.
I was just thinking today as I pulled into the house that I need to split some more cherry up with it.

I like the little box there too , husky flippys FTW .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new axe, I like mine.
> I was just thinking today as I pulled into the house that I need to split some more cherry up with it.
> 
> I like the little box there too , husky flippys FTW .


Thanks buddy, I probably won’t be doing much splitting with it though, lol.
That’s funny, I figured you’d notice the caps, new flip floppies for the leaky 462.


----------



## chipper1

Travis F said:


> Just in case someone is interested in scrounging this.... Taking that beast down is above my ability.
> 
> It’s south of Battle Creek Mi if anyone is in the area.
> 
> Travis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Travis welcome to AS.
That looks like a fun one.
As was said, how many nails are in that thing, and how much metal?
@cuinrearview may be willing to help dice it up, but I'm not sure he'd want to drop it.
Whoever does will have to commit and go for it, no room for second guessing it.
I see your from galesburg, is that where the tree is at?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks buddy, I probably won’t be doing much splitting with it though, lol.
> That’s funny, I figured you’d notice the caps, new flip floppies for the leaky 462.


Welcome.
Wait, you figured I'd notice lol.


----------



## muad

Travis F said:


> Just in case someone is interested in scrounging this.... Taking that beast down is above my ability.
> 
> It’s south of Battle Creek Mi if anyone is in the area.
> 
> Travis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, off to google maps...



Ryan A said:


> View attachment 800462
> I’m usually good at wood ID. What is this?



It looks there there is another one standing in the background. I’d ask for a pic of the leaves.

I agree with another brother that it looks like some soft of Maple. But, I’m far from an expert.

Actually, it looks like an Elm


----------



## cuinrearview

Looks like a hickory to me. I have a saw you can use, but I ain't dropping it and any damage from metal or otherwise is on you


----------



## MustangMike

I had the same exhaust set up on one of my 390s, but it did not sound the same.

That 390 was even faster than the 427, but when I got on the 427 people who I did not even know would come up to me and tell me how awesome the car sounded (sometimes weeks later). Don't remember anyone telling me that about the 390 (they just said it was fast!).

Gotta run, I'm out for the day.


----------



## MustangMike

cuinrearview said:


> Looks like a hickory to me. I have a saw you can use, but I ain't dropping it and any damage from metal or otherwise is on you



"Bring your own B+C"!!!


----------



## muad

Any hydraulics guys in here? My splitter is leaking at the control valve (or whatever it is actually called). I loaned it out to the FIL a few years back, only to find they took it apart for some reason. Well, it has leaked since, but now it’s leaking bad. Like a quart of fluid while splitting up 2-3 trailer loads of wood.

I tried some RTV silicone, but it didn’t do squat.

It seems to leak worst when running the ram in reverse to back it off.


----------



## carwashguy

Can you take a pic of the leak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Get a new valve , they're cheapish .


----------



## muad

carwashguy said:


> Can you take a pic of the leak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I’ll snap a pic ASAP.


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Get a new valve , they're cheapish .


If that’s the best Avenue, I’ll take it. The splitter has been used for a long time, it was my grandpa’s that he gave to me before he passed away. It is a damn good machine, and has always been good to is. I replaced the motor this year with a brand new Briggs. So I’d like to keep this thing going as long as I can.


----------



## Travis F

chipper1 said:


> Hey Travis welcome to AS.
> That looks like a fun one.
> As was said, how many nails are in that thing, and how much metal?
> @cuinrearview may be willing to help dice it up, but I'm not sure he'd want to drop it.
> Whoever does will have to commit and go for it, no room for second guessing it.
> I see your from galesburg, is that where the tree is at?





I have no idea how much metal might be in that tree. I was headed home from a firewood cutting session at my parents farm and happened across this monster. It is located south of Battle Creek in East Leroy near the corner of K Drive S and 3 mile road (I think. Either 3 or 3 1/2). 

Yes, I am located south of Galesburg. 

Travis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Travis F said:


> I have no idea how much metal might be in that tree. I was headed home from a firewood cutting session at my parents farm and happened across this monster. It is located south of Battle Creek in East Leroy near the corner of K Drive S and 3 mile road (I think. Either 3 or 3 1/2).
> 
> Yes, I am located south of Galesburg.
> 
> Travis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good morning.
Reminded me of a spot off m-99 near Litchfield.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> Wait, you figured I'd notice lol.


You have an eye for detail, and what’s in the background  well at least one good eye anyway...here’s a better pic of my new “axe”

Just giving you a hard time buddy


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You have an eye for detail, and what’s in the background  well at least one good eye anyway...here’s a better pic of my new “axe”View attachment 800562
> 
> Just giving you a hard time buddy



Guess thats what I get for laughing at the flippys, I'm still laughing though . I just replaced one on my 440, so I'm partiality laughing at you and partially with you. The good thing is a I didn't get oil dumped on my leg this time. I must be using them wrong since they are leaking .
Thats a nice pick, you should get two for ice climbing out there . Id like one of those, its great when the kids are there to be my pickeroos lol.
Have a great day bud.


----------



## JustJeff

muad said:


> Any hydraulics guys in here? My splitter is leaking at the control valve (or whatever it is actually called). I loaned it out to the FIL a few years back, only to find they took it apart for some reason. Well, it has leaked since, but now it’s leaking bad. Like a quart of fluid while splitting up 2-3 trailer loads of wood.
> 
> I tried some RTV silicone, but it didn’t do squat.
> 
> It seems to leak worst when running the ram in reverse to back it off.


Probably an o-ring. Pull the spool out and look. As mentioned, valves aren't super expensive but o-rings are cheaper. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Probably an o-ring. Pull the spool out and look. As mentioned, valves aren't super expensive but o-rings are cheaper. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That makes sense now that you mention it. there is a groove on the cap that an o-ring would seal nicely.


----------



## hamish

Got a little load out yesterday, no magic with the lil one on the right, they decided to freeze together, and i wasnt stopping!


----------



## SS396driver

No wood today . Just 50 lbs of venison sausage. Going on the smoker tomorrow


----------



## carwashguy

Smacktooth said:


> Dude I here ya. I still have my SV650, not as fast as the 750 but plenty fast to get into trouble real quick. I still ride occasionally, but as long as I stay away from the mtns I'm not as tempted to cut loose. those twisties are irresistable though. I did go up and ride for a couple days in WNC last spring for the first time in several years. it was ridiculously fun, and we had no close calls or any mishaps. I would like to think i've become a better rider, but we all know it's luck of the draw whether there's a pot hole or some gravel or a car over the line around that next bend..
> 
> from 2013 I think, at the dragon...
> View attachment 800474
> View attachment 800475



I’ve road the dragon. And the snake. The snake is closer so we would go about every weekend at least once. This is my ride collecting dust with a dead battery and hard tires. 96 ninja 1100. Stretched lowered and hard tailed. Straight line bike. Not for twisties. Get your killing on this bike







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

carwashguy said:


> I’ve road the dragon. And the snake. The snake is closer so we would go about every weekend at least once. This is my ride collecting dust with a dead battery and hard tires. 96 ninja 1100. Stretched lowered and hard tailed. Straight line bike. Not for twisties. Get your killing on this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey man we actually rode the snake last spring. It was a blast! pretty recently resurfaced m, smooth as butter. Came up from Burnsville, then went back down and stayed with a friend in Roan Mtn who has a little biker campground thing going, mostly adv riders coming through. Where do you live? That’s a straightline bike for sure, you didn’t ride that on the dragon snake etc did you??? [emoji23] now that id like to see

My sv650 lives for the twisties. Which for better or worse are at least 3 hrs away. But it still hangs out in the shed with tender and good rubber, ready to go. A very faithful bike it has been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth

Can anyone ID this wood? 













Found on the side of the road the other night. There’s few a more I might go back for. Quite heavy, splitting difficultly is medium. Ash? Hickory? Bark seems different than the ash I was working with last year, though the fresh splits have a similar smell/feel. Not really familiar with hickory types other than the obvious shagbark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Smacktooth said:


> Can anyone ID this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on the side of the road the other night. There’s few a more I might go back for. Quite heavy, splitting difficultly is medium. Ash? Hickory? Bark seems different than the ash I was working with last year, though the fresh splits have a similar smell/feel. Not really familiar with hickory types other than the obvious shagbark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firewood!


----------



## carwashguy

Smacktooth said:


> Can anyone ID this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on the side of the road the other night. There’s few a more I might go back for. Quite heavy, splitting difficultly is medium. Ash? Hickory? Bark seems different than the ash I was working with last year, though the fresh splits have a similar smell/feel. Not really familiar with hickory types other than the obvious shagbark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like gum to me. If it is that’s some hard to split stuff. Stringy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Not sure what the roads were like but since it was a big sky day up here I headed out around 10am with the Kia to see if the dually would be a go this afternoon .








I followed the trail of breadcrumbs right to where I was yesterday  




What a large day up here 











Drug it out roadside and then went home for a sammich


----------



## Smacktooth

carwashguy said:


> Looks like gum to me. If it is that’s some hard to split stuff. Stringy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I kind of though it was gum, but it definitely split easier than any gum I’ve ever tried, which had always been horrendous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

Smacktooth said:


> Hey man we actually rode the snake last spring. It was a blast! pretty recently resurfaced m, smooth as butter. Came up from Burnsville, then went back down and stayed with a friend in Roan Mtn who has a little biker campground thing going, mostly adv riders coming through. Where do you live? That’s a straightline bike for sure, you didn’t ride that on the dragon snake etc did you??? [emoji23] now that id like to see
> 
> My sv650 lives for the twisties. Which for better or worse are at least 3 hrs away. But it still hangs out in the shed with tender and good rubber, ready to go. A very faithful bike it has been.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have rode it on both. Not very fast mind you. What’s funny is watching the Honda groms come across the snake. Those boys have no fear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cat10ken

Looks like hickory to me.


----------



## dancan

After the sammich I flashed up the dually and 





I junked and loaded the roadside pile , fished out a few more and cleaned up a couple of live blowdowns to collect later .









150 paces both ways but what a gorgeous day it was


----------



## JustJeff

An example of how the holzhausen repels snow vs my conventional fencerow stack. I'll be building more round stacks!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## carwashguy

JustJeff said:


> An example of how the holzhausen repels snow vs my conventional fencerow stack. I'll be building more round stacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



How much is in one of those stacks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

This one is about one full cord I'm guessing. It's about 7' diameter and 6' tall, the traditional 10' diameter holds a lot more wood but mine is built on skids so I was limited to the base size. I'm not interested in stacking with a ladder either.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Check out this tree i saw a few days ago..







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

carwashguy said:


> I’ve road the dragon. And the snake. The snake is closer so we would go about every weekend at least once. This is my ride collecting dust with a dead battery and hard tires. 96 ninja 1100. Stretched lowered and hard tailed. Straight line bike. Not for twisties. Get your killing on this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Road both on my Glide with the trailer. Had to change the front rotors in Virginia beach


----------



## MechanicMatt

Shot the best score outta 100 yet...

That last Station and the first two I only got 2 but all the rest I did pretty good


----------



## U&A

Talking bikes now eh?













Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Wasn't all peaches and cream today .
This was parked with no driver in it when I crossed the gate to go home .


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Wasn't all peaches and cream today .
> This was parked with no driver in it when I crossed the gate to go home .



Did the driver ......ya know.......train tracks and all......?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

I called Paul, he'd have come up to move the Volvo but the dog, baby stroller and driver were walking the paved section and showed up .
She said that she didn't think that anyone was back there , I told her that it is a road and used 24/7 so please don't block the gate ,,, with my polite outside voice, but let me tell you that my inside voice was saying something else lol


----------



## 95custmz

U&A said:


> Talking bikes now eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice bikes. Where did you get the turn signals for the sporty?


----------



## carwashguy

U&A said:


> Talking bikes now eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I love the looks of bobbers with big ape hangers on em. Never rode one. May sell this old rocket and build one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I think that unidentified wood may be Smooth Bark (aka Pig Nut) Hickory.


----------



## U&A

95custmz said:


> Nice bikes. Where did you get the turn signals for the sporty?



Home made. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

carwashguy said:


> I love the looks of bobbers with big ape hangers on em. Never rode one. May sell this old rocket and build one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is with the 12 inch apes that were on it when i got it. I put 16 inches on it but don’t have any pictures of it. Hands were above my head[emoji23]

Super fun bike. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Shot the best score outta 100 yet...View attachment 800776
> View attachment 800777
> That last Station and the first two I only got 2 but all the rest I did pretty good


Nice job Matt.
Is that sporting clays?


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> That is with the 12 inch apes that were on it when i got it. I put 16 inches on it but don’t have any pictures of it. Hands were above my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super fun bike.
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM


And you didn't even tell them about the risers .


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Nice job Matt.
> Is that sporting clays?


Yes, Sporting Clays. Wish I was a retired and wealthy. I’d shoot more often


----------



## MechanicMatt

The crew today, I’m the guy in green


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Yes, Sporting Clays. Wish I was a retired and wealthy. I’d shoot more often


Cool, never shoot them before, looks fun.


MechanicMatt said:


> The crew today, I’m the guy in green


Your crew would be laughing if I rolled in the 97 Honda hatchback with a curled up cap and a field grade 870 .
I need to get out and shoot, been too long, other than the chipmunk and woodchuck relations .


----------



## MechanicMatt

My BIL shot on New Year’s Day with us, Ithaca pump in 20ga. He’s ALL COUNTRY, surprised a few of the boys how many he broke


----------



## MechanicMatt

When I was a younger guy. I did a fair amount of trap and skeet with my 870


----------



## MechanicMatt

Any of ya wanna guess who the guy all the way to the right is??? And that’s his beloved 870 in his hands. Or just guess what he drove there that day....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Used to hunt and shoot with a Korea vet who was uncanny with any shotgun. Did better against him with 357. Funny thing is he was a cook not infantryman or anything.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 800790
> Any of ya wanna guess who the guy all the way to the right is??? And that’s his beloved 870 in his hands. Or just guess what he drove there that day....


That guy looks familiar .


MechanicMatt said:


> My BIL shot on New Year’s Day with us, Ithaca pump in 20ga. He’s ALL COUNTRY, surprised a few of the boys how many he broke


Always keep them guessing .


MechanicMatt said:


> When I was a younger guy. I did a fair amount of trap and skeet with my 870


Me too, miss it, just hasn't been on the radar for a while.
My boy is getting to the age though. 
Had a guy my dad has sold some pea shooters to suggest I do some coaching for the local high school skeet club here in town, they've grown a lot, lots of great kids who are also good shooters. One of the guys who had been coaching them passed last yr, his son and I used to battle it out pretty good when I shot leagues and some competitions, it was a good time as a teen and Andy was a great sport . They just have such a crazy schedule I can't devote that much time to it.
This was last yrs team.


----------



## MechanicMatt

That’s Awesome!!! I was joking with the two youngest guys today how much I wish our local schools had skeet teams. 

I got a pal that shoots for the NYPD Shootimg team, he has them sponsor free kids shooting on Thursday afternoons during the summer there. They have a Thursday night league, 50 shots, before the league shooting my pals Frank teaches kids. It’s all free to the kids, the shells and the clays. He does it for two things, first is to teach kids firearm safety and second is to try and get more people involved in the sport.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> That’s Awesome!!! I was joking with the two youngest guys today how much I wish our local schools had skeet teams.
> 
> I got a pal that shoots for the NYPD Shooting team, he has them sponsor free kids shooting on Thursday afternoons during the summer there. They have a Thursday night league, 50 shots, before the league shooting my pals Frank teaches kids. It’s all free to the kids, the shells and the clays. He does it for two things, first is to teach kids firearm safety and second is to try and get more people involved in the sport.


Isn't it.
It kept me out of some trouble too , although we never had a high school team. There are like 8 or so clubs within an hr of the house so we are in a great location for it, but these kids go much further, too far for this guy to do much with them.
What a meaningful thing for your buddy to do .


----------



## Cowboy254

Smacktooth said:


> Can anyone ID this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on the side of the road the other night. There’s few a more I might go back for. Quite heavy, splitting difficultly is medium. Ash? Hickory? Bark seems different than the ash I was working with last year, though the fresh splits have a similar smell/feel. Not really familiar with hickory types other than the obvious shagbark. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well it has to be either elm or spruce 



dancan said:


> I called Paul, he'd have come up to move the Volvo but the dog, baby stroller and driver were walking the paved section and showed up .
> *She* said that she didn't think that anyone was back there , I told her that it is a road and used 24/7 so please don't block the gate ,,, with my polite outside voice, but let me tell you that my inside voice was saying something else lol



Key word. After all, why would anyone want to go out there. Apart from alpha males who need to go scrounge to keep their families warm or any other good reason. It sh!ts me when people just park their cars like this. Just park off to the side, it's a road you imbecile!


----------



## KiwiBro

Baby brain perhaps? We've all been there when sleep deprived and in bad need of some respite from the madness that is a young'n that won't S TFU. Get 'em out of the house, a trip in the car to knock them out, a walk in the fresh air to keep us awake (or bury the bodies, ha)...


----------



## knockbill

Good morning,,, got as much as I could from the last firewood site,,, time to find a new one...


----------



## SS396driver

Another day of no wood except throwing the cherry into the smoker. 2 pork shoulders on at 7 am . About 20 lbs of sausage will go in in a little while. Throwing on a beef roast too. Smoked roast beef


----------



## SS396driver

Well 20 lbs of sausage smoked . Two pork butts and the roast beef on now. And I'm boiling sap. All the while sitting in a chair in the snow in tee shirt . Its 62 here . Nice smoke ring on the sausages


----------



## SS396driver

And the snow,waiting for the chair to sink into the mud.


----------



## knockbill

knockbill said:


> Good morning,,, got as much as I could from the last firewood site,,, time to find a new one...


Well,, they were paving the road this morning, ran out of black top right in front of my place, cause the weather is so nice, and the yard was backed up!!! Finally got out, and didn't see any more wood around... I went back to the old site, and cut some 20"blocks there... But its getting to heavy to load alone!!!! Not much more I can salvage myself unfortunately... To bad there isn't someone around to team up with... I really hate to leave all that wood to rot on the ground!


----------



## SS396driver

Got the 68out of the barn into the sun. Little 250 six started right up . Cant wait to get working on her again


----------



## turnkey4099

High and lo for the day. Pickup is parked at Tim's to act as a skidder. Too car to Von's to check if route in is dry enough to get to the upper end of the Willow removal project (1/2 mile up a draw on sod)...it is and a convenient gate into the pasture right at the farm entrance. One to Tim's for clearing Locust. I was down yesterday. trimmed one tree up of excess stems then fell one of a two stem locust into the mini canyon (about 20'deep) sidehill - very steep and hard to stand on while limbing. Makes brush disposal easy tho, just toss downhill onto the burn pile.

Hit the wall as far as energy to continue and quit for the day taking car hom. 

Today was the lo point. Back to Tim's to skid two stems up out of the canyon. No problems, Cut them up, loaded and planned to move on up the draw to finish out the load. Nope. Dead battery from too many starts and short runs yesterday and today. Got Tim to come up with jumpers and took truck home with only half a load. 

Back tomorrow with truck and hopefully abuddy to bring car home. I am planning to carry my 4 wheel garden cart down and proceed on to Von's to start...and hopefully finish cleaning up the burn piles. I'll keep fingers crossed that the battery in the truck doesn't leave me stranded there. It is only a year old and should not have gone dead. There weren't that many starts on it down there. Truck starts first jug up even cold.


----------



## husqvarna257

Mud season here. I had to take bark and chips from the splitter and toss them in the chicken coop path to avoid falling in that mess, wouldn't be pretty. I had the dog out on the dirt road down from us on a long walk and I saw fish wrapped up in plastic wrap. It was placed every 500 feet or so and 5 feet from the road. No pun but something fishy in this. I took a stick to check for leg traps but found nothing. I would guess night hunting/poaching.


----------



## U&A

Im about to score these 3 cut down by the county [emoji16][emoji16]

The DBH for all 3...

38”
30”
38”








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Mill 'em.

Nails be damned.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Mill 'em.
> 
> Nails be damned.



Now that's sig line material !


----------



## woodchip rookie

husqvarna257 said:


> Mud season here. I had to take bark and chips from the splitter and toss them in the chicken coop path to avoid falling in that mess, wouldn't be pretty.


I put bark down in front of the van and the shed. It was a mess loading/unloading.


----------



## JustJeff

husqvarna257 said:


> Mud season here. I had to take bark and chips from the splitter and toss them in the chicken coop path to avoid falling in that mess, wouldn't be pretty. I had the dog out on the dirt road down from us on a long walk and I saw fish wrapped up in plastic wrap. It was placed every 500 feet or so and 5 feet from the road. No pun but something fishy in this. I took a stick to check for leg traps but found nothing. I would guess night hunting/poaching.


Don't let the dog near it, could be poisoned.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Lazy fur bearer hunter. Gonna have his boy with a .22mag hanging out the passenger window while the guy in the backseat spotlights for eyes......


----------



## chipper1

Someone say bears .
Can't imagine how they set the bottom ones, I think the biggest is about 24" .




Went to Cabela's since I was out scrounging some scrounging goods tonight. Brought a good friend along for the ride with his son and mine, had a great time.


----------



## turnkey4099

End of scrounging for a few. Truck in the hospital on the back of a tow. 23 miles home. no start. Tow showed up and it cranked like a new truck. Gotta be them dratted safety switches again. Neutral switch. Replaced twice once last fall, relay at bottom of column. 3rd of 4th time. I told them to put a push button bypass in the dash. I understand it is an easy job and bypasses both switches.


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Mud season here. I had to take bark and chips from the splitter and toss them in the chicken coop path to avoid falling in that mess, wouldn't be pretty. I had the dog out on the dirt road down from us on a long walk and I saw fish wrapped up in plastic wrap. It was placed every 500 feet or so and 5 feet from the road. No pun but something fishy in this. I took a stick to check for leg traps but found nothing. I would guess night hunting/poaching.


It's been muddy here all winter. Ground really hasn't frozen at all.


----------



## husqvarna257

JustJeff said:


> Don't let the dog near it, could be poisoned.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Oh yea I have been careful with that, that was one thought I had. We had someones dog following us for part of the walk so I hope it left the bait alone



MechanicMatt said:


> Lazy fur bearer hunter. Gonna have his boy with a .22mag hanging out the passenger window while the guy in the backseat spotlights for eyes......



That is my first thought. "Hold my beer while I shoot this." Not my idea of fun but if thats what does it for them. 



SS396driver said:


> It's been muddy here all winter. Ground really hasn't frozen at all.



Yep a weird winter. I had hopped to get a bucket load of chips from the splitter area but the ground is mud on top and frozen below.


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Yep a weird winter. I had hopped to get a bucket load of chips from the splitter area but the ground is mud on top and frozen below.



That's the worse at least when it's just mud the truck sinks. But with that little layer of slime ontop of the ice the truck just slides all over


----------



## djones

Now that I have let the road crew know that I will take any wood that no other land owner desires, they will deliver and stack it for me. A donation to their morning coffee fund doesn't hurt either.


----------



## U&A

AWSOME things to come. I figured out how to cut wood on the laser[emoji41]

Test cut (very simple start) was a hammer handle blank out of oak. I know oak is not ideal but for a test it worked fine. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> AWSOME things to come. I figured out how to cut wood on the laser[emoji41]
> 
> Test cut (very simple start) was a hammer handle blank out of oak. I know of is not ideal but for a test it worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That's sweet!
Is that a piece of the neighbors barn .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Someone say bears .
> Can't imagine how they set the bottom ones, I think the biggest is about 24" .
> View attachment 801137
> 
> View attachment 801134
> 
> Went to Cabela's since I was out scrounging some scrounging goods tonight. Brought a good friend along for the ride with his son and mine, had a great time.


That's cool. So assuming S Newhouse was the founder or family member of the Newhouse Company that made those traps.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That's cool. So assuming S Newhouse was the founder or family member of the Newhouse Company that made those traps.


No idea, never trapped anything but mice, chipmunks, woodchucks, opossum, and a few cats lol.
Guess we did trap a flying squirrel one time.


----------



## U&A

I actually saw a Chipper of all things in my driveway las week but i never caught him...

A whole family of them actually!

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> It's been muddy here all winter. Ground really hasn't frozen at all.



Same here except the mud is firm, not speary or gooey. I can drive the truck anywhere and not sink in. Haven't had hardly any winter at all. one week with snow on the ground was about it.


----------



## Ryan A

Another rainy day here in South East PA. 0.03” of snow THIS winter. Long range forecast into March looks to be too warm for snow. As a teacher, all I wanted was one or two GOOD snowstorms.....


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I actually saw a Chipper of all things in my driveway las week but i never caught him...
> 
> A whole family of them actually!
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I saw one in January, been looking out there every time its warm. I almost bought a new scope last night for my .17 relocator.


----------



## svk

I've only trapped raccoons and skunks in leg-hold. Beaver in conibear and snared a few rabits. Lots of rodents over the years.


----------



## turnkey4099

djones said:


> Now that I have let the road crew know that I will take any wood that no other land owner desires, they will deliver and stack it for me. A donation to their morning coffee fund doesn't hurt either.



Nice scrounge!! I couild get to hate you. They going to feed the stove for you too?


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I saw one in January, been looking out there every time its warm. I almost bought a new scope last night for my .17 relocator.



I was talking about you[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> End of scrounging for a few. Truck in the hospital on the back of a tow. 23 miles home. no start. Tow showed up and it cranked like a new truck. Gotta be them dratted safety switches again. Neutral switch. Replaced twice once last fall, relay at bottom of column. 3rd of 4th time. I told them to put a push button bypass in the dash. I understand it is an easy job and bypasses both switches.


Worked on a trailblazer like this. Replace 1 switch a month later a solonoid then a un documented fuse.

On another note the dog next door scrounged up as nice a rack as I've seen for a while. 11pt or so 1 double tine.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Worked on a trailblazer like this. Replace 1 switch a month later a solonoid then a un documented fuse.
> 
> On another note the dog next door scrounged up as nice a rack as I've seen for a while. 11pt or so 1 double tine. View attachment 801293


That's neat.
Funny looking dog.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I was talking about you[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Last line in my signature lol.
Oh I talked with my wife about the cash too .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> That's neat.
> Funny looking dog.


That's the old Tom somebody dropped off out here a few years ago. I feed him but he is all but feral. Should put him down but he did get that gopher last year.


----------



## Be Stihl

Well I brought it home yesterday, told Mama Bear it was a wood hauler not a toy![emoji6]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Now that's sig line material !


But I don't do signatures...;-)


----------



## KiwiBro

Be Stihl said:


> Well I brought it home yesterday, told Mama Bear it was a wood hauler not a toy![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loaded full of rounds for traction, i wonder how big of a log it could skid and if it could beat the infamous urban hatchback


----------



## knockbill

Is there a site with picture ID of cut (blocks) or split firewood?
Thanks...


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> Is there a site with picture ID of cut (blocks) or split firewood?
> Thanks...


There are lots in this thread John, just might take a while to find yours lol
Can you post a picture .


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Well I brought it home yesterday, told Mama Bear it was a wood hauler not a toy![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.
Go Honda .
Does that have the 680 in it.


----------



## knockbill

That's what I'm trying to avoid!!!! been getting utility cuts from the side of the road,,, (remember the Asian cork tree!!??) and there are a bunch of hardwood logs, trunks etc down, that I've been picking thru, some of which the bark/core looks familiar, but I just wanted to know what they are... I'm sure most was planted by bird droppings... Just thought there would be a site someplace that IDed by bark/core pictures,,, but I can't find anything online...


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Last line in my signature lol.
> Oh I talked with my wife about the cash too .



Cant see it on tapatalk[emoji2373] 

You want some oak in exchange for the chain work[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> AWSOME things to come. I figured out how to cut wood on the laser[emoji41]
> 
> Test cut (very simple start) was a hammer handle blank out of oak. I know oak is not ideal but for a test it worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



cool!! 

How thick of wood can you cut?


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> That's what I'm trying to avoid!!!! been getting utility cuts from the side of teh road,,, remember the Asian cork tree!!??) and there are a bunch of hardwood logs, trunks etc down, that I been picking thru, some of which the bark/core looks familiar, but I jst wanrted to know what they are... I'm sure most was planted by bird droppings... Just thought there would be a site someplace that IDed by bark/core pictures,,, but I can't find anything online...


Post some pics John. One of us know it all's might be able to help. One guy knows spruce like the back of his hand.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> That's the old Tom somebody dropped off out here a few years ago. I feed him but he is all but feral. Should put him down but he did get that gopher last year.


If they earn there keep...


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone still not taking covid-19 seriously?
- state of emergency declared in San Fran'
-CDC says when not if pandemic declared
-Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Austria record first or more cases
-Iran has been lying about it - even their deputy health minister has it

-watch them try to monkey hammer gold and silver futures down but expect physical to break out.
-watch bond yields plummet and all manner of financial chaos - the retreating tide will expose those who have been swimming naked for too long now.
-stock mkt is gonna suffer as everyone realises there's a year or so before a vaccine is available and supply lines are breaking down already - Can't prop this shell game up with unlimited 'not QE' without consequences now that the global markets aren't going to be able to soak up and take away the inflationary pressures
-all those pension funds that were tragically reliant on stock gains or already underwater are going to puke
-good luck getting your prescription meds people

I hope we are still around and able to have that beer with Haywire in 6 months...


----------



## MustangMike

The Sky is Falling, the Sky is Falling!!!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Cant see it on tapatalk[emoji2373]
> 
> You want some oak in exchange for the chain work[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Maybe some cut on the laser, that's really cool. I'm certain we could all come up with some neat things to make on there.
Wonder how it would do with wood that had a higher moisture content, that stuff you cut was pretty dry looking.


----------



## 95custmz

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone still not taking covid-19 seriously?
> - state of emergency declared in San Fran'
> -CDC says when not if pandemic declared
> -Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Austria record first or more cases
> -Iran has been lying about it - even their deputy health minister has it
> 
> -watch them try to monkey hammer gold and silver futures down but expect physical to break out.
> -watch bond yields plummet and all manner of financial chaos - the retreating tide will expose those who have been swimming naked for too long now.
> -stock mkt is gonna suffer everyone realises there's a year or so before a vaccine is available and supply lines are breaking down already - Can't prop this shell game up with unlimited 'not QE' without consequences now that the global markets aren't going to be able to soak up and take away the inflationary pressures
> -all those pension funds that were tragically reliant on stock gains or already underwater are going to puke
> -good luck getting your prescription meds people
> 
> I hope we are still around and able to have that beer with Haywire in 6 months...


I'm already having problems getting my high blood pressure medicine. Out of the 50 mg. Had to double up on the only ones available in 25 mg.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> The Sky is Falling, the Sky is Falling!!!


It's not a civilisation killer. It is a killer, it will prick the ludicrous bubbles and expose the absurdly weak systems devoid of redundancy that have not been dealt with adequately by our generations. The consequential damages/losses and deaths will be significant. Prepare or mock, makes no difference to me. None at all.


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> Post some pics John. One of us know it all's might be able to help. One guy knows spruce like the back of his hand.


Well,, I just wondered if there was a site that would show pics of bark/core but no leaves... Most of it is buried in the stacks now...
HA,,, spruce won't help,,, its all hardwood!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> I'm already having problems getting my high blood pressure medicine. Out of the 50 mg. Had to double up on the only ones available in 25 mg.


Good luck.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Maybe some cut on the laser, that's really cool. I'm certain we could all come up with some neat things to make on there.
> Wonder how it would do with wood that had a higher moisture content, that stuff you cut was pretty dry looking.



Laser can cut most anything that light will not reflect off. All about power.

Water content will not phase it whatsoever


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...-stopping-to-help-stranded-motorist-1.5473700

That's a story that needs to be shared


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> cool!!
> 
> How thick of wood can you cut?



Well based off of today.... probably 7”-8” or even more. Probably will be maxing out the “Z” axis before the laser will stop cutting wood that thick. cut it on .125” SS condition and it was GRAVY work for it. The thickest SS condition i have is .625”. 

Problem will be controlling the smoke when cutting that thick. Today I cut what was probably about inch and a quarter (honey badger don’t care) and the smoke was unbearable within two seconds. My eyes were burning and my nose was burning so bad I couldn’t stand next to it.

I’m afraid to turn on the dust collector because if it sucks up any embers and they get into the dust system you know what will happen.... 

Brett has seen the size of our shop and that one piece filled almost the entire shop with strong burnt wood smell[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. 

Went to the gym today absolutely reeking of charred wood[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Now that I think about it the beam Kerf will probably be a bit ridiculous at that height. May be a smooth cut but might not be perfectly vertical 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Be careful man, that resinous smoke is not good for ya.


----------



## James Miller

So this fell in my lap today. My brother drives a trash truck for the township. Grabbed this and an old 2300 poulan today. He kept the poulan.


----------



## Brownthumb

95custmz said:


> I'm already having problems getting my high blood pressure medicine. Out of the 50 mg. Had to double up on the only ones available in 25 mg.


That’s everywhere. BP meds are obsolete for months now. 
I take 3 different types for a few months now.


----------



## hamish

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone still not taking covid-19 seriously?
> - state of emergency declared in San Fran'
> -CDC says when not if pandemic declared
> -Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Austria record first or more cases
> -Iran has been lying about it - even their deputy health minister has it
> 
> -watch them try to monkey hammer gold and silver futures down but expect physical to break out.
> -watch bond yields plummet and all manner of financial chaos - the retreating tide will expose those who have been swimming naked for too long now.
> -stock mkt is gonna suffer as everyone realises there's a year or so before a vaccine is available and supply lines are breaking down already - Can't prop this shell game up with unlimited 'not QE' without consequences now that the global markets aren't going to be able to soak up and take away the inflationary pressures
> -all those pension funds that were tragically reliant on stock gains or already underwater are going to puke
> -good luck getting your prescription meds people
> 
> I hope we are still around and able to have that beer with Haywire in 6 months...



PPPssssst turn of your tv, radio and social media, all will be fine. Go cut some wood and get over it.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Be careful man, that resinous smoke is not good for ya.



It is up here in Igloo .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> It's not a civilisation killer. It is a killer, it will prick the ludicrous bubbles and expose the absurdly weak systems devoid of redundancy that have not been dealt with adequately by our generations. The consequential damages/losses and deaths will be significant. Prepare or mock, makes no difference to me. None at all.


Had H1N1 a few years ago I thought I was gonna die. Secondary infection left me with white scar tissue in my eyes giving me "moon eyes". Worked with the general public at the time. Don't think my hermit ways aren't gonna change for a few months. See what spring brings.


----------



## MustangMike

I feel for you guys, but I'm not on any medications and I plan to keep it that way!

But I will say, every time I go to a Doc's office and they ask what medications I'm on and I reply "NONE", they look at me like I'm from Mars!


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I feel for you guys, but I'm not on any medications and I plan to keep it that way!
> 
> But I will say, every time I go to a Doc's office and they ask what medications I'm on and I reply "NONE", they look at me like I'm from Mars!


What's a doctor's office?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> It's not a civilisation killer. It is a killer, it will prick the ludicrous bubbles and expose the absurdly weak systems devoid of redundancy that have not been dealt with adequately by our generations. The consequential damages/losses and deaths will be significant. Prepare or mock, makes no difference to me. None at all.



Ah well, may as well go cut some wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Looks like Italian coronovirus infection has spread to several places in Europe and to Brazil.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I feel for you guys, but I'm not on any medications and I plan to keep it that way!
> 
> But I will say, every time I go to a Doc's office and they ask what medications I'm on and I reply "NONE", they look at me like I'm from Mars!



I hear ya.

They are pill pushers programmed to pump us full of symptom hiding meds. Its all about MONEY. 

Not all are like this. But most

Iv never been on meds in my life, not even an antibiotic or prescription pain killer. Im lucky. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## knockbill

Not raining,,,hope to get some more wood today...


----------



## JustJeff

According to the local news,"Snowmageddon" is on its way. I'll just be burning firewood with the satisfaction that my efforts are keeping my family warm.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

My wife works at a day care and takes my son with her everyday and my daughter is in elementary school. We had some nasty stuff come through the house this year. Flu B (the one the vaccine doesn't work for also the bad one this year) strep multiple times, pneumonia. I haven't gotten any of it yet. Don't know if its genetic, could be most of my family doesn't get sick often either. 
Can't have pain meds as I know were that leads for me and I won't go down that rabbit hole again. 800mg ibuprofen is the only prescription I'll let them write for pain. Most doctors are happy when you admit to your past and refuse narcotic pain meds.


----------



## MustangMike

I think I only used the plow on my ATV 3 X this year, and it rained yesterday. Once or twice was back in Nov!!!

Good thing I'm buried with Tax Work, the ground is real soft.

I guess we better hope for Spring rain for the reservoirs to make up for the lack of snow melt.


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> Very nice.
> Go Honda .
> Does that have the 680 in it.



Yep, I hope it is as reliable as the other Honda’s I’ve had. Gonna put that baby to use, been bringing home wood with a 2wheel trx300, you talk about inefficiency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 800790
> Any of ya wanna guess who the guy all the way to the right is??? And that’s his beloved 870 in his hands. Or just guess what he drove there that day....



Wouldn’t be a Mustang now would it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Drove all across the horse pastures to park, then did sporting clays with my Rem 870 purchased new in 1970. (1st gun I was able to purchase w/o bringing a parent with me, usually my Mom came with me to buy them because my Dad was always working).


----------



## Be Stihl

James Miller said:


> My wife works at a day care and takes my son with her everyday and my daughter is in elementary school. We had some nasty stuff come through the house this year. Flu B (the one the vaccine doesn't work for also the bad one this year) strep multiple times, pneumonia. I haven't gotten any of it yet. Don't know if its genetic, could be most of my family doesn't get sick often either.
> Can't have pain meds as I know were that leads for me and I won't go down that rabbit hole again. 800mg ibuprofen is the only prescription I'll let them write for pain. Most doctors are happy when you admit to your past and refuse narcotic pain meds.



Proud of you for admitting that, your not the only one that has been down that hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> There are lots in this thread John, just might take a while to find yours lol
> Can you post a picture .


OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I think I only used the plow on my ATV 3 X this year, and it rained yesterday. Once or twice was back in Nov!!!
> 
> Good thing I'm buried with Tax Work, the ground is real soft.
> 
> I guess we better hope for Spring rain for the reservoirs to make up for the lack of snow melt.



They've been releasing water from the ashokan an rhodout last few weeks . Water is higher than I've seen in years and no ice on the reservoirs at all. Not much snow but we've had a lot of rain this winter. My systurn is gushing out the overflow. My water comes from an artisan spring from the side of the mountain. Only pump is from the systurn to my water tank .


----------



## SS396driver

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


Locust


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


Second on the locust .
Get all you can!


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Locust


.


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


PA Snob wood John.  AKA Locust.


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Yep, I hope it is as reliable as the other Honda’s I’ve had. Gonna put that baby to use, been bringing home wood with a 2wheel trx300, you talk about inefficiency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very solid platform, started life in the Rincon as a 650, had some trans issues that were addressed and they are pretty bombproof now .
The 300 is still going though right, 98ish, testament as to the quality of build .


----------



## cat10ken

I'm saying it's mulberry.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> PA Snob wood John.  AKA Locust.


Cuts easy though.
Can't wait to do some mods to this saw, should be a fun one.
Not bad for a 50cc with a 20x3/8, sure the ported 261 would take its lunch money in a race though lol.


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> PA Snob wood John.  AKA Locust.


Good enough, I knew it looked familiar! Thanks to all... Splits pretty easy,, should be more of it there... May need your noodling saw tho!!!!


----------



## 92utownxh

Missed a few weeks of reading and finally caught up. Where do I add things? Motorcycles, firewood, rain, more rain, no snow.

I used to have a 2007 Yamaha R6 sport bike. Dark gray. Beautiful. I rode it to work and everywhere I didn't need to haul something. My favorite times were the twisty roads near my house in the fall. I also took it to Putnam Park Road Course several times to track days. That's where it's at! Taking corners smooth and fast and not worrying about it in full leathers. Balls of rubber hanging off the edges of the tires after a session. After kids I just didn't have time for it. Sold it a few years ago. Eventually I'll get a cruiser of some sort.

I've been cutting at a lady's house from the church I grew up in. She had at least 10 trees cut down in her yard. I get all the wood. Her grown boys will take care of the limbs. Her husband died of cancer a few years ago, he reminded me of grizzly Adams. He was very quiet, extremely nice, had a big beard, always carried a fixed blade knife, and wore his jeans and flannel shirt to church every Sunday. They have 3 boys not much older than me. All played football, one is a city police officer here now. 

I have so much downed, dead trees at home I can't keep up with those. Let alone the free wood that comes along. Can't complain though. Next week I'm actually walking our 30 acres with the state forester. Trying to figure out a good plan. May do a selective cut on it in the future. A friend owns a very good logging company nearby. 

Snow and rain here today. Looks like it will stay in the 50s after Sunday.


----------



## muad

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


Looks like Mulberry to me. 

Locust around here is not that color. I cut up a tree that looked identical to yours this last fall. It was the same color, but dries more of an orange/dark brown. 

It was heavy too.


----------



## muad

cat10ken said:


> I'm saying it's mulberry.



Someone beat me to it.


----------



## turnkey4099

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???



Black Locust


----------



## turnkey4099

knockbill said:


> Good enough, I knew it looked familiar! Thanks to all... Splits pretty easy,, should be more of it there... May need your noodling saw tho!!!!



I have about 60 cord in my stash. The corded bark, plus color, plus weight, plus easy splitting are all typical. Added. It also will dry in one season if stacked where the breeze can work on it.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Looks like Mulberry to me.
> 
> Locust around here is not that color. I cut up a tree that looked identical to yours this last fall. It was the same color, but dries more of an orange/dark brown.
> 
> It was heavy too.



That was my thought too. Bark doesn't look quite right and white sapwood layer under the bark? The one and only locust I cut was yellow all through to the bark and the bark was more ridgey. But hey, I'm Australian so my opinion may not be worth much. Might as well ask you blokes about eucalypts .


----------



## farmer steve

Fresh cut green within the last 2 weeks. Locust on the left,mulberry on the right. Bark in the second pic. I know there can be slight differences due to everyone's location.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Fresh cut green within the last 2 weeks. Locust on the left,mulberry on the right. Bark in the second pic. I know there can be slight differences due to everyone's location.
> View attachment 801575
> View attachment 801576



Great side-by-side! 

The locust around here is different, ours is black or honey locust (with the big thorns all over, and the seed pods).


----------



## muad

Well, it’s been a very mild winter. We heat 100% with wood in an old soapstone wood stove that’s in the living room. House is very well insulated. 

I’ve only gone through 2.5 stacks so far, each stack is just shy of 3/4 of a cord. 

We’re getting a little snow now, and the temps are dropping. Just stacked the fire and it feels good!!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Great side-by-side!
> 
> The locust around here is different, ours is black or honey locust (with the big thorns all over, and the seed pods).


That's black locust in the pic muad. Not much honey locust close by .


----------



## 95custmz

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???


Locust. Honey Locust, to be exact.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Great side-by-side!
> 
> The locust around here is different, ours is black or honey locust (with the big thorns all over, and the seed pods).


Those seed pods make great beer.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> That's black locust in the pic muad. Not much honey locust close by .



If I get a chance, I’ll get some pics of the locust I have in my woods. I’ve got one that I need to drop anyhow, as it’s already leaned over.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Those seed pods make great beer.



Beer!??? Please give me the recipe! I have empty carboys! 

Our goats loved the pods, so we raked them up and used them as supplemental feed. First we were told they were poisonous. Well, that’s true for some animals maybe, but not goats!


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> Fresh cut green within the last 2 weeks. Locust on the left,mulberry on the right. Bark in the second pic. I know there can be slight differences due to everyone's location.


HA,,, this ??? caused a bunch of controversy,, didn't want to cause a problem here!!!! I've seen this wood before, split and burned it when I got it... My take is Locust,,, but not Honey Locust, as that has thorns,, no? Gotta go with the guys closest to me,,, I'm sure it looks different in other places... Too bad its winter, no leaves to confirm with... Splits and burns nice as I recall,,, so to me its fire wood!!!


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Fresh cut green within the last 2 weeks. Locust on the left,mulberry on the right. Bark in the second pic. I know there can be slight differences due to everyone's location.
> View attachment 801575
> View attachment 801576


I'll take both please


----------



## farmer steve

knockbill said:


> HA,,, this ??? caused a bunch of controversy,, didn't want to cause a problem here!!!! I've seen this wood before, split and burned it when I got it... My take is Locust,,, but not Honey Locust, as that has thorns,, no? Gotta go with the guys closest to me,,, I'm sure it looks different in other places... Too bad its winter, no leaves to confirm with... Splits and burns nice as I recall,,, so to me its fire wood!!!


No worries John. Lot's of of controversy here . Whether it be which whiskey or which guns or cars or maple syrup.


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> HA,,, this ??? caused a bunch of controversy,, didn't want to cause a problem here!!!! I've seen this wood before, split and burned it when I got it... My take is Locust,,, but not Honey Locust, as that has thorns,, no? Gotta go with the guys closest to me,,, I'm sure it looks different in other places... Too bad its winter, no leaves to confirm with... Splits and burns nice as I recall,,, so to me its fire wood!!!


It splits well as long as you hit the exact same spot, otherwise it will start a new straight split, with smaller thorns like a rose stem. Honey on the other hand has a crisscrossed grain to it and the very large thorns.
Black locust .
Just put this in my woodshed for next yr.

Mullberry.


Honey locust, great wood if not for the thorns , and the difficulty splitting(this was a giveaway).


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> No worries John. Lot's of of controversy here . Whether it be which whiskey or which guns or cars or maple syrup.


Creamer  or not .


----------



## svk

Those thorns are nasty, and IIRC they take a long time to decay?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Those thorns are nasty, and IIRC they take a long time to decay?


I got a couple of trees few years ago and found thorns like that in the middle of a split . The tree grew around them and they looked just like the ones on the outside .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Those thorns are nasty, and IIRC they take a long time to decay?


Not sure, but I know many a quad tire has been killed by them. I saw a video where the guys burned them off one, must have sprayed the tree down with something . I liked it .
Black locust splinters will get infected as will getting pricked by the thorns, I use a plantain tincture with a vodka base on them and it goes right away, it also works for bites, stings, and all sorts of other things. If it doesn't work you can try chugging it and see if that helps, but id guess you'd  before it made it down, its nasty stuff .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I got a couple of trees few years ago and found thorns like that in the middle of a split . The tree grew around them and they looked just like the ones on the outside .


I think that's what black locust do too because you will get pricked by them but they are very little and the bark is all around them so you hardly see them. Gloves aren't a bad idea when handling rounds or splits.


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> No worries John. Lot's of of controversy here . Whether it be which whiskey or which guns or cars or maple syrup.


No worries here, that's for sure!!!! its already stacked and will be ready for next year!!!! 
Oak is my favorite, tho,, easy to split, smells good to me,,, burns hot and long... I have a couple cords covered and seasoned two years, that I haven't used yet... hate to waste it during warm spells!!!


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> I got a couple of trees few years ago and found thorns like that in the middle of a split . The tree grew around them and they looked just like the ones on the outside .


Didn't find any thorns in teh Locust,,, but there was a chunk of wire fence with at least 8 twisted strands in a block of that Cork wood, that didn't show thru the bark at all! I was noodling teh block just to try a chain I just sharpened, and found it half way thru! Had a heck of a time filing a few teeth back to shape!


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> No worries here, that's for sure!!!! its already stacked and will be ready for next year!!!!
> Oak is my favorite, tho,, easy to split, smells good to me,,, burns hot and long... I have a couple cords covered and seasoned two years, that I haven't used yet... hate to waste it during warm spells!!!


Oak smells sweet compared to black locust, its also great for getting locust burning well .


----------



## knockbill

[QUOTE="chipper1, post: 7206919, member: 126071" 
Just put this in my woodshed for next yr. [/QUOTE]

That's a nice size Mulberry,,, can't remember seeing one that big,,, probably cause they grow where the birds dump seeds and folks cut em down as they're messy and usually in the way....


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> I got a couple of trees few years ago and found thorns like that in the middle of a split . The tree grew around them and they looked just like the ones on the outside .


I’ve cut/split a couple like that before also. I have a small one down right now across my one trail that I dropped to make room for a dead ash I wanted to drop. It’s got thorns all over it. I told the wife her and the kids are gonna have to help clean them up so I don’t pick one up in a tire. 

Locust is great burning wood, and my FIL says it makes great fence posts.


----------



## James Miller

knockbill said:


> [QUOTE="chipper1, post: 7206919, member: 126071"
> Just put this in my woodshed for next yr.



That's a nice size Mulberry,,, can't remember seeing one that big,,, probably cause they grow where the birds dump seeds and folks cut em down as they're messy and usually in the way....[/QUOTE]
They can get big here in southern PA. This is the tree that brought me to AS a few years ago.


----------



## muad

I’ve got a few big honey locust in the woods. Not quite that big, but close. 

They’re tall too!


----------



## muad

Good news, my 241 shipped today!


----------



## SS396driver

Started my auxiliary oiler for the mill today. Just an old black CO2 tank for a paintball gun. Little sanding and a buff going to look good on the mill . I'll get all the fittings tomorrow. I have a couple of these as my son and nephew dont do paintball anymore.


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Started my auxiliary oiler for the mill today. Started out with an old black tank for a paintball gun. Little sanding and a buff going to look good on the mill . Going to get all the fittings tomorrow. I have a couple of these as my son and nephew dont do paintball anymore. View attachment 801629
> View attachment 801630


Looks good!


----------



## dancan

Spruce=No thorns=No flat tires


----------



## SS396driver

I'm actually thinking these would be nice as overflow tanks on my old car radiators


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I think that's what black locust do too because you will get pricked by them but they are very little and the bark is all around them so you hardly see them. Gloves aren't a bad idea when handling rounds or splits.



And the thorns are only on young wood, 1 or 2 years old. I have cut a lot of it and, oddly, the 'Nitrile" gloves (3 pr for less than $4 currently at Wal Mart) are the best ones to wear when brushing one out. They are thin gloves but the thorns don't seem to penetrate as easily as a well worn pair of leather gloves.


----------



## woodchip rookie

There are honey locust without thorns. Lots of them around here. Red wood. Sunburst Honey Locust.

https://inlandvalleygardenplanner.org/plants/gleditsia-triacanthos-var-inermis-sunburst/


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Good news, my 241 shipped today!


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil . Just saw this. https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51581817


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Fresh cut green within the last 2 weeks. Locust on the left,mulberry on the right. Bark in the second pic. I know there can be slight differences due to everyone's location.
> View attachment 801575
> View attachment 801576



Very interesting. My locust had been dead a fair while, maybe the white layer yellows up when no longer green?


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> @LondonNeil . Just saw this. https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51581817



Yes, I saw that too. I wonder when the time will come where they are not allowed to burn anything at all. All heating by electrickery, sourced from wind, solar, fairy dust and unicorn farts. 

Sure, that's not on the cards. 

Yet. 

But who knows. Boris is pu$$y-whipped by his Green girlfriend so anything could happen.


----------



## anlrolfe

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I saw that too. I wonder when the time will come where they are not allowed to burn anything at all. All heating by electrickery, sourced from wind, solar, fairy dust and unicorn farts.
> 
> Sure, that's not on the cards.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> But who knows. Boris is pu$$y-whipped by his Green girlfriend so anything could happen.



I once read that letting wood rot in the woods returns exactly the same amount of C02 into the environment as burning it. Trees are nature's solar collectors.

Air quality is another subject. England is putting a ban on home heating with coal and wet or green firewood. This makes sense. I'm also an advocate of clean burning technology(secondary air and/or catalytic) to reduce air pollution and in some instance restriction of older stoves. I'm not always but I try to be a "good steward" of Gods creation.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Beer!??? Please give me the recipe! I have empty carboys!
> 
> Our goats loved the pods, so we raked them up and used them as supplemental feed. First we were told they were poisonous. Well, that’s true for some animals maybe, but not goats!


A guy that used to climb for us made it. He was from the mountains of NC. He was a wonder at field craft. Unfortunately he suffered from depression and killed himself.


----------



## David Gruber

anlrolfe said:


> I once read that letting wood rot in the woods returns exactly the same amount of C02 into the environment as burning it. Trees are nature's solar collectors.
> 
> Air quality is another subject. England is putting a ban on home heating with coal and wet or green firewood. This makes sense. I'm also an advocate of clean burning technology(secondary air and/or catalytic) to reduce air pollution and in some instance restriction of older stoves. I'm not always but I try to be a "good steward" of Gods creation.


W

How are they going to enforce the ban on green wood burning? Cut now burn next month for alot of wood heating people


----------



## JustJeff

David Gruber said:


> W
> 
> How are they going to enforce the ban on green wood burning? Cut now burn next month for alot of wood heating people


Make everyone join this thread. Before they know what hit them, they will have 7 chainsaws, 4 different kinds of mauls, a hydraulic splitter and so much firewood they are trying to burn what they scrounged 3 years ago so you know it will be seasoned! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Very interesting. My locust had been dead a fair while, maybe the white layer yellows up when no longer green?


Here's some locust that has been dead 15 years or more. A little center rot in places where limbs had broken off andwater got in.

4


----------



## panolo

Never seen a locust tree in my hood. Get lots of ironwood but it's so small that you would have to cut for days to gather enough to last long. Always know ironwood as the crap will spark your chain when cutting it.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Here's some locust that has been dead 15 years or more. A little center rot in places where limbs had broken off andwater got in.
> View attachment 801692
> 4


I posted this years ago, but I think it’s worth a repeat. My parents built a New house in 76. Dad had a pole barn built to keep trucks and equipment in. Due to much rain, we couldn’t get down in the lower field to dump our wood. Dad dumped several truck loads of BL on the pad where the barn was going. The barn guys were several weeks out to get started, so he thought we were good. One evening the barn guys called and said due to a cancellation they would be getting started the next day. Dad told them to just take the loader and push the wood over the hill, it would just roll down in the field anyway. We got home and they pushed it over the hill and covered it with all the left over soil from building. Fast forward 20 years, Dad retired and was moving. I was on the loader pushing piles of chips into one big pile. I hooked a chunk of BL and pulled it out of the ground. The bark fell off and it was solid. I dug up several cords, split it, and took it home. The farmers used to say BL posts would last 40 years in the ground. I know it will last 20 years.


----------



## Be Stihl

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???



Maybe locust, the color resembles mulberry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Black Locust is the opposite of most other wood because the part in the ground (for a fence post) will out last the part out of the ground.


----------



## James Miller

The easiest answer to what kind of wood is this is firewood. I saved a few hickories up near the big oak. Jason just called them firewood in training.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> The easiest answer to what kind of wood is this is firewood. I saved a few hickories up near the big oak. Jason just called them firewood in training.


Our favorite brew house closed up shop, so we moved up the road a mile. The new place lists their beer by types, like IPA’s, Pilsners, Dunkles. At the top of the list is:

TRAINING BEERS: 
Bud Lite
Miller Lite
Colors Lite
When I saw that I laughed so hard I had IPA squirting out my nose!


----------



## svk

Alright motorheads. What is this tick?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Our favorite brew house closed up shop, so we moved up the road a mile. The new place lists their beer by types, like IPA’s, Pilsners, Dunkles. At the top of the list is:
> 
> TRAINING BEERS:
> Bud Lite
> Miller Lite
> Colors Lite
> When I saw that I laughed so hard I had IPA squirting out my nose!


I love a good beer but do not understand how you guys can drink that bitter ass tasting IPA! Give me a good pilsner, stout, or amber ale.


----------



## Hinerman

knockbill said:


> OK,,, here's the last split block, before I stack it,,, what do you think it is!!!???



Hedge...


----------



## panolo

I'm with SVK. If I need to go fancy give me a sour.


----------



## farmer steve

I like em all. Some just better than others.


----------



## djones

turnkey4099 said:


> Nice scrounge!! I couild get to hate you. Th
> 
> 
> ey going to feed the stove for you too?



Doesn't look like it but I could ask.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Alright motorheads. What is this tick?



Wrist pin maybe . Louder on the side or on top?


----------



## LondonNeil

I started hitting quote but I was going to be quoting loads, so I'll just write a response.

The bill (just starting it's journey, 1st reading in commons...so a while away from law yet) had been coming a while, the did a consultation on it last year. We already have smoke control zones, large cities mainly, where only smokeless coal can be burnt, or wood in a modern DEFRA (department for environment food and rural affairs - part of the government) certified/exempt stoves. Ie. EPA stoves. You actually lead on this..... Europe copies and follows your EPA regs, you have just tightened I think? We tighten to the same regs next year. Anyway....we all know, modern stove and wet wood.... Still smoke. Now....I am a real oddity. Other then me, EVERY other stove owner in London and other cities runs it just for ambiance, burns 1/2 a cord a year..... Knows **** all about it, buys small quantities of wood at high prices, often poorly seasoned... Often just delivered into a pile on the drive to get wet in the rain. (we get plenty!). So you can see what happens. EU (we've left now but...) Has a law on air quality. We broke that law.... We got fined and forced to try and improve....do we tackle transport? No we tackle stoves . So the legislation. It doesn't stop the owner doing anything, it aims to make it impossible for the uninformed idiot to use bad fuel by banning the sale. No more nets of wet wood at petrol (gas) stations for Joe blogs to buy an evenings stove fuel in an attempt to get Mrs blogs feeling in the mood. All wood should be certified dry below 20%..... By an industry scheme.,... And a nice earner for them eh! Or larger quantities of green wood can be bought but must be sold with instructions on how to season it ...hahahahahahaaaaaaa. oh and btw, it's down to local councils to police the current smoke free zones and anyone, even me, burning with a DEFRA approved stove, can still be fined (a lot) for emitting smoke..... But no one is fined as the council's have no resources to enforce it. That resource issue won't change yet they now have the sellers to police as well. Yeah, right.

In summary.... Nice aim to clean our air quality but badly executed as basically.... We are not a nation they relies on wood heat and the knowledge of how to do it right is dwindling.

Trees carbon neutral? Yes and no. A rotting tree puts up to 50% of its carbon into the soil (don't trust the number)....a lot is the leaves it drops over it's life.... But still, trees do permanently sequester a lot of carbon and cutting them down is not entirely carbon neutral. 

I saw a job advert last week for a position to drive the government clean heat strategy.... Crucial to meeting our legal commitment to be net zero carbon by 2050. As a civil servant looking for a new job..... I'll let you guess the rest.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Wrist pin maybe . Louder on the side or on top?


Side.


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Alright motorheads. What is this tick?



Is this a ford triton?


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Alright motorheads. What is this tick?



When I hear a strange engine noise like that, I just turn the radio up and it goes away.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> When I hear a strange engine noise like that, I just turn the radio up and it goes away.


AC/DC mechanic huh?


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> AC/DC mechanic huh?


Grateful Dead


----------



## LondonNeil

If you want to see what log sellers and stove users think of the environment bill,. Check the UK equivalent of here.

https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/...ost-polluting-fuels-to-be-banned-in-the-home/

https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/119326-how-do-you-air-dry-your-wood-down-to-20/

https://arbtalk.co.uk/forums/topic/119306-environment-bill-2020/page/2/


----------



## LondonNeil

And for the record, I CSS for the winter after next...so my wood seasons for 12-24 months. When I've tested it with my very very cheap moisture meter is read 18-19%. Checking my location for average temps and humidity and the tables for equilibrium moisture that's about the best achievable in October to January, then we do normally dry a little so can season another 1-2%. I burn hot in my stove and it's rare to see anything more than a heat haze from my chimney. This winter had been incredibly wet and some of the country is suffering awful floods. It started raining mid September and hasn't stopped. Over a twice the average rain in that period. We've also had a few wind storms. My tarps don't manage to protect my stacks fully so I've had some damper wood. It gets stacked by the stove for a few hours and burnt with air vents open to get hot as possible. I suspect I'll have more creosote then normal but still very little and I still haven't seen more then a wisp of smoke for a few minutes after a reload.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Grateful Dead


Drivin that train..............................................


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> A guy that used to climb for us made it. He was from the mountains of NC. He was a wonder at field craft. Unfortunately he suffered from depression and killed himself.


So sorry to hear


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Our favorite brew house closed up shop, so we moved up the road a mile. The new place lists their beer by types, like IPA’s, Pilsners, Dunkles. At the top of the list is:
> 
> TRAINING BEERS:
> Bud Lite
> Miller Lite
> Colors Lite
> When I saw that I laughed so hard I had IPA squirting out my nose!


LMBO!! 

I used to hate IPAs, now that’s my preferred beer.


----------



## panolo

Had an hour or so between taking my mom to Dr.'s appointments so I decided to get my new toy out for the first time. Just got it back from @huskihl after a little massage. Runs great and can't wait to get it broke in. Also if you're looking for someone to do some port work on a saw Kevin was great to deal with.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> View attachment 801780
> Had an hour or so between taking my mom to Dr.'s appointments so I decided to get my new toy out for the first time. Just got it back from @huskihl after a little massage. Runs great and can't wait to get it broke in. Also if you're looking for someone to do some port work on a saw Kevin was great to deal with.


Very sharp looking setup!


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> View attachment 801780
> Had an hour or so between taking my mom to Dr.'s appointments so I decided to get my new toy out for the first time. Just got it back from @huskihl after a little massage. Runs great and can't wait to get it broke in. Also if you're looking for someone to do some port work on a saw Kevin was great to deal with.


Sweet.
Your blade is loose .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Alright motorheads. What is this tick?



What's the oil look like and is it full.
Kinda sounds like my stove heating when it's loaded full of locust .


----------



## Cowboy254

anlrolfe said:


> I once read that letting wood rot in the woods returns exactly the same amount of C02 into the environment as burning it. Trees are nature's solar collectors.
> 
> Air quality is another subject. England is putting a ban on home heating with coal and wet or green firewood. This makes sense. I'm also an advocate of clean burning technology(secondary air and/or catalytic) to reduce air pollution and in some instance restriction of older stoves. I'm not always but I try to be a "good steward" of Gods creation.



Don't get me wrong, I think burning green wood is not good for a host of reasons. It's the authoritarian urge to control that I don't like. 



David Gruber said:


> W
> 
> How are they going to enforce the ban on green wood burning? Cut now burn next month for alot of wood heating people



Stamp on wood sellers and also rely on people pointing the finger at their fellow man, children dobbing in their parents etc.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's the oil look like and is it full.
> Kinda sounds like my stove heating when it's loaded full of locust .


It is full and fairly recently changed. To me it sounds like more than a collapsed lifter but I could do some seafoam followed by an oil change just to make sure.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It is full and fairly recently changed. To me it sounds like more than a collapsed lifter but I could do some seafoam followed by an oil change just to make sure.


That's what I thought, hard to tell over the net sometimes.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> When I hear a strange engine noise like that, I just turn the radio up and it goes away.


Ever wonder why harleys have loud exhaust. With the factory exhaust the engine is super noisy even when brand new. Even on my Road glide with rhineharts I can hear the rockers actuating .

OP I think it's a wrist pin slap definatly not a rod knock


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Very sharp looking setup!


some saws ooze sex! others....just leave a little puddle of oil.


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Ever wonder why harleys have load exhaust. With the factory exhaust the engine is super noisy even when brand new. Even on my Road glide with rhineharts I can hear the rockers actuating .
> 
> OP I think it's a wrist pin slap definatly not a rod knock


My old BMW airhead made quite a racket. Noisy valves, sounded like an old sewing machine.


----------



## SS396driver

I'm almost finished with the auxiliary oiler for my mill it's been leak tested.Just need to make a bracket and get a shut off valve


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 , ever read 'norwegian wood'? i thoroughly recommend it, its informative but also very interesting for a wood geek like us. In Norway they have those laws, and for good reason. I'm all for it here....but doubt it will be effective other than to push prices up and hence reduce middle class ambiance burning a bit. we aren't a nation that relies on wood heat.


----------



## SS396driver

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 , ever read 'norwegian wood'? i thoroughly recommend it, its informative but also very interesting for a wood geek like us. In Norway they have those laws, and for good reason. I'm all for it here....but doubt it will be effective other than to push prices up and hence reduce middle class ambiance burning a bit. we aren't a nation that relies on wood heat.


So the wood sold in marts is green? Around me the wood must be kiln dried. I dont think so much for wetness but rather to stop the spread of bugs


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> There are honey locust without thorns. Lots of them around here. Red wood. Sunburst Honey Locust.
> 
> https://inlandvalleygardenplanner.org/plants/gleditsia-triacanthos-var-inermis-sunburst/



I planted a row of them in my wind break. Around 20 years later one of them reverted to the thorny type. It did not survive the day I saw that. I'm still getting flats on my firewood wagons.


----------



## turnkey4099

David Gruber said:


> W
> 
> How are they going to enforce the ban on green wood burning? Cut now burn next month for alot of wood heating people



Scanners measuring how much smoke is coming out of chimneys? Too dense and get a ticket?


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> OP I think it's a wrist pin slap definatly not a rod knock


I agree not a rod knock.

Wondering how long it will operate like that before things come apart?


----------



## turnkey4099

panolo said:


> Never seen a locust tree in my hood. Get lots of ironwood but it's so small that you would have to cut for days to gather enough to last long. Always know ironwood as the crap will spark your chain when cutting it.



Dry Black Locust will do the same. I don't know if green locust does. Never cut any green after dark.


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think burning green wood is not good for a host of reasons. It's the authoritarian urge to control that I don't like.



Amen, brother!


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Amen, brother!
> 
> View attachment 801824


----------



## woodchip rookie

So not a triton?


----------



## panolo

woodchip rookie said:


> So not a triton?


Guessing 6.0


----------



## James Miller

The old stoves can burn clean with little to no smoke also.
Are old VC shut down all the way cruising along at 450 or so STT.
No noticable smoke out the chimney. I tend to agree with the people who say the wood is more important then the stove.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Guessing 6.0


Mine? It’s a 454


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Mine? It’s a 454


I had a little noise in my 467 that was in the Chevelle ,this happened about a second later. So that's why the 496 is going in now. Number 8 piston just disintegrated no pre ignition . Good news is TRW paid for the new engine rebuild with all forged items. Seems they had a run of bad pistons


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> The old stoves can burn clean with little to no smoke also.View attachment 801837
> Are old VC shut down all the way cruising along at 450 or so STT.View attachment 801838
> No noticable smoke out the chimney. I tend to agree with the people who say the wood is more important then the stove.


agreed. I've 2 stoves, one is defra compliant, one ..'might' be ....I 'might' only burn smokeless coal on that of course....you'll never notice smoke coming from either of my chimney pots.


----------



## panolo

Different bird. 467 about as uncommon as they come because it was built. 7.4 like in that truck been a basic reliable motor for awhile. Noise could come from many areas. Simple as a tensioner or as bad as a rod. I'll guess at a lot of stuff but never motor noises. Got a 427 sitting on the stand that the guy was convinced the crank was bad. Couple hundred in parts and I got a motor for my next truck rebuild.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I love a good beer but do not understand how you guys can drink that bitter ass tasting IPA! Give me a good pilsner, stout, or amber ale.


I understand your point, I was a Stout, or Dunkle drinker for 30 years. Then my buddey got me hooked on IPA's. I think what happens is they burn out your taste buds, now all I can taste is an IPA. Every thing else just tastes like a Bud Lite, except Guinness.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I understand your point, I was a Stout, or Dunkle drinker for 30 years. Then my buddey got me hooked on IPA's. I think what happens is they burn out your taste buds, now all I can taste is an IPA. Every thing else just tastes like a Bud Lite, except Guinness.



I hated IPAs, until a buddy of mine grew some hops and gave me some. The floral aroma of those hops stuck with me and the next time I had a decent IPA I was hooked. My goto is Great Lakes Commodore Perry IPA. 7.7% APV, so you only meed a few. Their Dortmunder Gold (spelling??) is also a good beer, which is not an IPA. I try to keep a six of both in the cellar at all times.


----------



## JustJeff

A couple cities here in Canada are working on banning wood heat. At least non EPA compliant units. Open fireplaces and old stoves are dirty. There are several documents available online comparing the particulate emissions of various stoves and inserts so you can look and see how yours stacks up. I am seeing some good deals on stoves here in Canada ahead of the 2020 EPA guidelines (USA). Mine doesn't make the 2020 cut but it's close enough that I don't feel guilty about it. There are countless farm homes around here being heated by old timers with single wall pipe. I feel if you are in a city that has natural gas, wood heat is redundant. Natural gas is cheaper and the smoke in neighborhoods is ignorant. While it's true that wood releases the same carbon whether burned or decomposed, burning releases it all quickly rather than over years. I agree it's our responsibility to burn clean and I wouldn't be opposed to replacing my stove if so legislated. I also think people should have to take a course regarding safe and clean operation of a wood burning device. I have seen some truly stupid stuff around here especially from a safety standpoint.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

panolo said:


> Different bird. 467 about as uncommon as they come because it was built. 7.4 like in that truck been a basic reliable motor for awhile. Noise could come from many areas. Simple as a tensioner or as bad as a rod. I'll guess at a lot of stuff but never motor noises. Got a 427 sitting on the stand that the guy was convinced the crank was bad. Couple hundred in parts and I got a motor for my next truck rebuild.


Just a 60 over 454 . There are probably a few hundred thousand of them out there . Mine was just high performance just think how many have been rebuilt multiple timesand bored 10 20 over each time


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> So sorry to hear


He was a very likable guy. But, he had been in trouble in his late teens. Drove the gettaway car in a hold up. Did his time and was an excellent climber/worker. Had been alcohol clean for 20 years. But, he just couldn't handle stress. He'd start to stress out and fire up a joint, or ask if he could take off the rest of the day, so he could go home and fire up a joint. One story I always tell about him is, he had a step daughter. She had a father/daughter science project. Sitting at the kitchen table with nothing but hand tools he made her a water clock. It had a tank on top, with a drip hole, that dripped on a paddle. The paddle turned gears, that turned the hands of the clock. He hand cut all of the gears sitting at the table. He made the whole thing out of scraps of Redwood from a deck he built. He had the thing so it would keep time to within about an hour a day. A man with many talents that just wasn't meant to live in the city. He thought all cops only came to work to find him doing something wrong. When he shot himself he was double parked in a high security zone in DC, waiting to have lunch with his wife. January 1986.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> It is full and fairly recently changed. To me it sounds like more than a collapsed lifter but I could do some seafoam followed by an oil change just to make sure.



I thought it was lifter tap, but then again I didn't know what engine it is?


----------



## rarefish383

Well, I finally caught up and replied to a couple posts. Now the good news. I joined the fraternity of brothers with FEL's. My fishing buddy had two rental properties and a 3.5 acre building site. He used the tractor to mow the building lot, he goes to settlement on it tomorrow. One of his renters had to move out due to losing his job. He tried to catch up on his back rent and just couldn't do it. So, he told my friend to just keep his tractor. My buddy let me have it for $2000, and I picked it up this afternoon. It's a NorTrac, 25HP diesel, with a loader, 4' bush hog and a grader box. The only thing is it doesn't quite fit on my trailer. The rear tires stick out about 6"s and the tail gate wont close. I just put ratchet straps on the tail gate to hold it up, don't know if the cops will like that?


----------



## svk

I am going to pop the valve covers this weekend and see if I can figure out what it it. Would be awesome if it was just a lifter.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Just a 60 over 454 . There are probably a few hundred thousand of them out there . Mine was just high performance just think how many have been rebuilt multiple timesand bored 10 20 over each time



You would have liked to have been with me Sun Morning. Went to my friend Johnny's (Matt will tell you), he has the 69 Chevelle with the 496, a 69 Camaro with a 454 w/2-4s, and a 67 Vette with a 464 60 over with a Tri Power setup (was originally a 427).

We have to get together after Tax Season!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> He was a very likable guy. But, he had been in trouble in his late teens. Drove the gettaway car in a hold up. Did his time and was an excellent climber/worker. Had been alcohol clean for 20 years. But, he just couldn't handle stress. He'd start to stress out and fire up a joint, or ask if he could take off the rest of the day, so he could go home and fire up a joint. One story I always tell about him is, he had a step daughter. She had a father/daughter science project. Sitting at the kitchen table with nothing but hand tools he made her a water clock. It had a tank on top, with a drip hole, that dripped on a paddle. The paddle turned gears, that turned the hands of the clock. He hand cut all of the gears sitting at the table. He made the whole thing out of scraps of Redwood from a deck he built. He had the thing so it would keep time to within about an hour a day. A man with many talents that just wasn't meant to live in the city. He thought all cops only came to work to find him doing something wrong. When he shot himself he was double parked in a high security zone in DC, waiting to have lunch with his wife. January 1986.


Sad deal.

There are a lot of people like that who struggle with drug/alcohol/mental health issues because they have such intense personalities. They aren't bums just people in need of a better outlet for stress. Sad all the way around.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> It is full and fairly recently changed. To me it sounds like more than a collapsed lifter but I could do some seafoam followed by an oil change just to make sure.





svk said:


> I agree not a rod knock.
> 
> Wondering how long it will operate like that before things come apart?





svk said:


> I am going to pop the valve covers this weekend and see if I can figure out what it it. Would be awesome if it was just a lifter.


Yeah maybe you get lucky and its just a bent push rod and or rocker.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> A guy that used to climb for us made it. He was from the mountains of NC. He was a wonder at field craft. Unfortunately he suffered from depression and killed himself.


My brother did the same in 96 had a great job with waste management he was a landscaper architect but just couldn't hold it together. All about his ex wife and kids.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Well, I finally caught up and replied to a couple posts. Now the good news. I joined the fraternity of brothers with FEL's. My fishing buddy had two rental properties and a 3.5 acre building site. He used the tractor to mow the building lot, he goes to settlement on it tomorrow. One of his renters had to move out due to losing his job. He tried to catch up on his back rent and just couldn't do it. So, he told my friend to just keep his tractor. My buddy let me have it for $2000, and I picked it up this afternoon. It's a NorTrac, 25HP diesel, with a loader, 4' bush hog and a grader box. The only thing is it doesn't quite fit on my trailer. The rear tires stick out about 6"s and the tail gate wont close. I just put ratchet straps on the tail gate to hold it up, don't know if the cops will like that?


Nice tractor.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> A couple cities here in Canada are working on banning wood heat. At least non EPA compliant units. Open fireplaces and old stoves are dirty. There are several documents available online comparing the particulate emissions of various stoves and inserts so you can look and see how yours stacks up. I am seeing some good deals on stoves here in Canada ahead of the 2020 EPA guidelines (USA). Mine doesn't make the 2020 cut but it's close enough that I don't feel guilty about it. There are countless farm homes around here being heated by old timers with single wall pipe. I feel if you are in a city that has natural gas, wood heat is redundant. Natural gas is cheaper and the smoke in neighborhoods is ignorant. While it's true that wood releases the same carbon whether burned or decomposed, burning releases it all quickly rather than over years. I agree it's our responsibility to burn clean and I wouldn't be opposed to replacing my stove if so legislated. I also think people should have to take a course regarding safe and clean operation of a wood burning device. I have seen some truly stupid stuff around here especially from a safety standpoint.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



links to that data Jeff? I've only ever seen stuff that lumps old stoves in with open fires and the two are not the same. 

I'm on mains gas. i wouldn't buy wood, I'd burn the dino farts, but I can scrounge all the wood i need, its waste from tree guys taking down garden (yard) trees. i feel a bit uneasy about smoke, but i know i burn cleanly and i balance the population against the carbon saving. I also commute by bicycle and walk a lot so do very few car miles....my average annual mileage is about 1/3 the uk in the car, so most of those natural gas burners, commuting by car, likely dirty diesel....are contributing much more to both particulates and to CO2 than me.
personally I find it hard to balance pollution vs global warming.....but in the end i think global warming has the potential to be far far far more catastrophic, so I'll burn the wood and leave the fossil fuel and its sequestered carbon alone.


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to replacing my stove if so legislated.


I'd have to politely tell 'em to piss off. Maybe you can turn over your wood stove when they come knocking for your firearms.


----------



## hamish

Another fantastic day on the scrounge


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> I'd have to politely tell 'em to piss off. Maybe you can turn over your wood stove when they come knocking for your firearms.



They won’t half too, they’ll just have the insurance companies raise your rates so high you can’t afford a stove. My home owners is stupid, with my stove being a big factor. 

Oh whale.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> He was a very likable guy. But, he had been in trouble in his late teens. Drove the gettaway car in a hold up. Did his time and was an excellent climber/worker. Had been alcohol clean for 20 years. But, he just couldn't handle stress. He'd start to stress out and fire up a joint, or ask if he could take off the rest of the day, so he could go home and fire up a joint. One story I always tell about him is, he had a step daughter. She had a father/daughter science project. Sitting at the kitchen table with nothing but hand tools he made her a water clock. It had a tank on top, with a drip hole, that dripped on a paddle. The paddle turned gears, that turned the hands of the clock. He hand cut all of the gears sitting at the table. He made the whole thing out of scraps of Redwood from a deck he built. He had the thing so it would keep time to within about an hour a day. A man with many talents that just wasn't meant to live in the city. He thought all cops only came to work to find him doing something wrong. When he shot himself he was double parked in a high security zone in DC, waiting to have lunch with his wife. January 1986.



Very sad.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Well, I finally caught up and replied to a couple posts. Now the good news. I joined the fraternity of brothers with FEL's. My fishing buddy had two rental properties and a 3.5 acre building site. He used the tractor to mow the building lot, he goes to settlement on it tomorrow. One of his renters had to move out due to losing his job. He tried to catch up on his back rent and just couldn't do it. So, he told my friend to just keep his tractor. My buddy let me have it for $2000, and I picked it up this afternoon. It's a NorTrac, 25HP diesel, with a loader, 4' bush hog and a grader box. The only thing is it doesn't quite fit on my trailer. The rear tires stick out about 6"s and the tail gate wont close. I just put ratchet straps on the tail gate to hold it up, don't know if the cops will like that?



Nice compact! I have been wanting a smallish Kubota for quite some time. Just too expensive. You got a sweet deal!


----------



## Smacktooth

finally got back down to the big oak scrounging spot: two red oak maybe 4ft DBH growing right next to each other, that both fell last spring. A beautiful day to be out! Did some videos but haven't uploaded yet.


Some stuff had falling down in the area I cleared since I was last here so had to clear it again


hungry Dolly





Pretty much all of this is gonna get split and stacked on site to season, but I took some of this lovely dead stuff home to burn this week


----------



## JustJeff

I downloaded the pdf but don't know how to send it here, but this is what I searched and you can see the web address.
My insurance only went up about $30 a year when I installed the stove. Insurance here isn't too bad if the installation is WETT certified. If it's not or if it's an old existing noncurrent installation I'm sure things are different. 
I'm not too worried about them knocking on my door. Life's too short to worry about the sky falling.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> I downloaded the pdf but don't know how to send it here, but this is what I searched and you can see the web address.
> My insurance only went up about $30 a year when I installed the stove. Insurance here isn't too bad if the installation is WETT certified. If it's not or if it's an old existing noncurrent installation I'm sure things are different.
> I'm not too worried about them knocking on my door. Life's too short to worry about the sky falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Life's to short to worry about a little wood smoke in the air.


----------



## SS396driver

My


Smacktooth said:


> finally got back down to the big oak scrounging spot: two red oak maybe 4ft DBH growing right next to each other, that both fell last spring. A beautiful day to be out! Did some videos but haven't uploaded yet.
> View attachment 801908
> 
> Some stuff had falling down in the area I cleared since I was last here so had to clear it again
> View attachment 801907
> 
> hungry Dolly
> View attachment 801909
> 
> 
> View attachment 801912
> 
> Pretty much all of this is gonna get split and stacked on site to season, but I took some of this lovely dead stuff home to burn this week
> View attachment 801910
> 
> 
> View attachment 801911


I love taking the dead stuff to burn right away . Seems to make the day


----------



## MechanicMatt

Two things, My Uncles pal Mr Johnny Imhoff is a living LEGEND!!! Guys smaller than me yet got the balls to wheel some bad ass stick shift NO power steering BIG BLOCKS like a pro! When I was a kid we used to troll the local “Friday Night” muscle car show at McDonalds looking for trouble. Mr Imhof, unlike the other old guys, Mr Imhof was ALWAYS willing to participate in some shenanigans!!!

Second, Steve.... put a timing light on that motor. If the noise coincides with the strobe, bottoms end, if it’s off, valvetrain as in lifter. If it’s the same speed as the strobe, for giggles you can find which cylinder. But it won’t matter, that things cooked. Sorry for all the shitty luck you’ve been having with your truck.

It’s been a Makers Mark night boys, work SUCKS


----------



## MechanicMatt

I’ll add the 5.0 that we used to troll with would eat C5 Corvettes for lunch!! The only car that would consistently whoop us was the rich boy in his graduation present NSX


----------



## MechanicMatt

Nice tractor @rarefish383 !!


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Alright motorheads. What is this tick?






svk said:


> Mine? It’s a 454



Steve it is a damn shame you don’t live closer!! I pulled this 454/7.4L out of a generator with only 236hours on it. It has twin baby hair dryers on it too. I plan on using the bottom end as the basis for a aluminum head and tunnel ram build in a third gen F body. Then I’d have a 2, 3 & 4 Gen F’s. 

but seriously, I got it for free. Sucks that you don’t live closer. Go buy and torque cam and do a swap with some fresh lifters after you confirm it’s in the top end


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve it is a damn shame you don’t live closer!! I pulled this 454/7.4L out of a generator with only 236hours on it. It has twin baby hair dryers on it too. I plan on using the bottom end as the basis for a aluminum head and tunnel ram build in a third gen F body. Then I’d have a 2, 3 & 4 Gen F’s.
> 
> but seriously, I got it for free. Sucks that you don’t live closer. Go buy and torque cam and do a swap with some fresh lifters after you confirm it’s in the top end


That's some funky hair dryer setup.


----------



## James Miller

Smacktooth said:


> finally got back down to the big oak scrounging spot: two red oak maybe 4ft DBH growing right next to each other, that both fell last spring. A beautiful day to be out! Did some videos but haven't uploaded yet.
> View attachment 801908
> 
> Some stuff had falling down in the area I cleared since I was last here so had to clear it again
> View attachment 801907
> 
> hungry Dolly
> View attachment 801909
> 
> 
> View attachment 801912
> 
> Pretty much all of this is gonna get split and stacked on site to season, but I took some of this lovely dead stuff home to burn this week
> View attachment 801910
> 
> 
> View attachment 801911



The dead stuff is nice. Took this bucket of dead stuff to my cousin. Told him let it sit for a day or three and throw it in the stove.


----------



## panolo

SS396driver said:


> Just a 60 over 454 . There are probably a few hundred thousand of them out there . Mine was just high performance just think how many have been rebuilt multiple timesand bored 10 20 over each time



Must be an east coast thing I know there are a bunch out there but don't see many around here. I see way more 406's. People cream over a 327 block and they get way to much coin for them round here. I got a couple pontiac 455's and I'd take them over the 454 any day. Really considered 454 just a truck motor. 

Although I don't do much motor stuff anymore as it was my dad's passion and since he passed I haven't felt like touching crap. Going to finish the 49' 5 window and probably sell everything but the two 49's and the 67' stingray he bought new. Sold the 77' stingray and his 98' daily driver last year.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 801938
> The dead stuff is nice. Took this bucket of dead stuff to my cousin. Told him let it sit for a day or three and throw it in the stove.


I'm coming down for some of that one of theses days.


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> I’ll add the 5.0 that we used to troll with would eat C5 Corvettes for lunch!! The only car that would consistently whoop us was the rich boy in his graduation present NSX


I’ll never forget pulling into work one night in my 67 RT, 440. Some part time kid pulled in next to me and said, “ that thing sounds good, what’s in it”, I said “a 440 Magnum”. He look at the RT and then said, “ yeah, well mine has the BIG 5.0 in it, and will eat yours alive”. I said, “yeah, well when I was your age we called those little 302, 5:0’s, mouse motors”. My 440 is 7.2 liters”. He looked like he was gonna raise my bluff, but tucked his tail between his legs and said, “see ya”. Worse part he was probably right. I had 270 something hiway gears in my RT. It got 16-17 mpg. From 40-100 I would have ate his lunch, but his 5 speed probably would have taken my dessert.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Nice compact! I have been wanting a smallish Kubota for quite some time. Just too expensive. You got a sweet deal!


I looked this one up on Tractordata, and when this model came out in 2009 it cost $7000 plus attachments. The clock only reads 258 hours. My BIL has a BX1850 and it is a sweet little tractor. I priced them and outfitted like I wanted it, it was $16,000. My buddy is a city boy and doesn’t know much about tractors. One day his 3 point would go up, but not come down under power. To mow his field he raised the mower up, then let it slowly settle to where he wanted it, and put a ratchet strap to the ROP. He asked me to look at it and the 3 point lave was flopping around like something sheared inside the case. Next time I came over it was working fine. Turned out there is a knob to adjust flow to the valve, and he turned it off and didn’t know. All of the writing on the knobs is worn off, or knob missing. I’m going to have to play with stuff to figure out what does what. But, I’m sure I’ll have a lot of fun with it. Only problem is it’s bigger than the BX, and my ramp on my trailer won’t fold up, the rear tires stick out about six inches.


----------



## svk

Our last subzero day of the winter (maybe). 

We never made the 100 degree club this year which was odd. Hit -33 outside once but it wasn’t 67 inside.


----------



## panolo

panolo said:


> Must be an east coast thing I know there are a bunch out there but don't see many around here. I see way more 406's. People cream over a 327 block and they get way to much coin for them round here. I got a couple pontiac 455's and I'd take them over the 454 any day. Really considered 454 just a truck motor.
> 
> Although I don't do much motor stuff anymore as it was my dad's passion and since he passed I haven't felt like touching crap. Going to finish the 49' 5 window and probably sell everything but the two 49's and the 67' stingray he bought new. Sold the 77' stingray and his 98' daily driver last year.



I don't mean to discredit the 454 block and it came out that way. Just meant we see allot more of them in trucks around here. When you go to shows it seems certain people that build motors push their variations and you see weird punched out sizes because Tommy Johnson pro engine builder thinks doing this makes it faster. 

Really no matter how fast you are there is always someone quicker and making HP costs money.


----------



## SS396driver

panolo said:


> I don't mean to discredit the 454 block and it came out that way. Just meant we see allot more of them in trucks around here. When you go to shows it seems certain people that build motors push their variations and you see weird punched out sizes because Tommy Johnson pro engine builder thinks doing this makes it faster.
> 
> Really no matter how fast you are there is always someone quicker and making HP costs money.



I didn't take it that way. Lots of people do small blocks here I've had a few 383 strokers in a couple of cars . I did the BB because the car came with the BB 396 . I still have the original block and all the drivetrain. 

Yup always someone faster


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I’ll never forget pulling into work one night in my 67 RT, 440. Some part time kid pulled in next to me and said, “ that thing sounds good, what’s in it”, I said “a 440 Magnum”. He look at the RT and then said, “ yeah, well mine has the BIG 5.0 in it, and will eat yours alive”. I said, “yeah, well when I was your age we called those little 302, 5:0’s, mouse motors”. My 440 is 7.2 liters”. He looked like he was gonna raise my bluff, but tucked his tail between his legs and said, “see ya”. Worse part he was probably right. I had 270 something hiway gears in my RT. It got 16-17 mpg. From 40-100 I would have ate his lunch, but his 5 speed probably would have taken my dessert.




Love it at the local cruise nights when people ask what I have under the hood. My first reply is something like" An engine. " When they push it I tell them it's a 496 . The younger ones look at me like I'm talking Russian. Then I tell them little over 8 liters and they are oh cool. Pretty much everyone thinks in liters for car engines


----------



## panolo

SS396driver said:


> I didn't take it that way. Lots of people do small blocks here I've had a few 383 strokers in a couple of cars . I did the BB because the car came with the BB 396 . I still have the original block and all the drivetrain.
> 
> Yup always someone faster



That's cool. That is a pretty bad ass car.

What is your C10?


----------



## SS396driver

The 72 and 77 have 350s automatics . The 68 has the 250 six with 4spd but it's really only a 3 speed first is a granny gear it's so low and combined with the 4:57 rear it screams at 10 mph. I never go over 50 in that truck


----------



## MustangMike

With the old school cars and a stick shift, with street tires, when you start getting North of 400 HP, the driver becomes the most important asset.

I despise the fact that with these new cars with all their electronic controls, any idiot can run a fast time, no shifting required!


----------



## rarefish383

I had a 69 340 Swinger I raced, pretty stock, headers, intake, carb, and warm cam. With 489 gears. I shifted at 9K. Was kind of trying to see where it would pop, but it never did. With 9 inch cheater slicks it still couldn't hook up, spun in all 4 gears. Brought 10 inch wrinkle walls one time and the tech guys failed me. They came off my 67 Cuda. The Cuda had slightly wider wheel wells than the slab sided Swingers. So, I never got to make a pass with tires that would hook. Got a lot of cheers from the crowd at the fence. I always sold my cars in the fall when racing season was over to get a new faster car. Then in winter work would slow down a little and I'd be too broke to tweak out the new car. I never got to run the front engine dragster I built. I did the engine and put a short tail shaft kit in a 727. Sold the car to my little sisters boy friend. He put a best pass on it in the 9's at 168 MPH, and he had the balls to straddle that U joint from the trans to the rear. That one was running 513 gears.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> With the old school cars and a stick shift, with street tires, when you start getting North of 400 HP, the driver becomes the most important asset.
> 
> I despise the fact that with these new cars with all their electronic controls, and idiot can run a fast time, no shifting required!


So true . I have seen a few lose it while showboating their new 700 + hp cars. Usually happens leaving a show. They turn off the traction control and proceed to fish tail into a guard rail or hit another car. I wait till just about everyone is gone to leave. When I go to the Syracuse nationals I take the car on the trailer with my mom's motorhome she enjoys the show. Camp right in the show grounds. Saw a guy doing some burn outs and donuts in the show lot one evening sure there was alcohol involved he slammed into a Jersey barrier. Really jacked his car. And the sign was down when I got there. Guessing someone came a bit to close with a motorhome negotiating the turn


----------



## Ductape

OK, technically not a scrounge, since I paid to have this pile delivered......


----------



## Ductape

Lost my firewood helper almost 2 years ago (@14 yrs, 4mo)

Decided enough time has passed to get a new helper.....


----------



## JustJeff

County plow right in front of where I work. I walk to work and on the way by the driver rolls down the window and jokingly asked for a push. Lol. We cleared the road with the 9' blower from work but the plow truck is out of our league!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92utownxh

One of my old bosses is high school rebuilt/custom built a '68 Camaro. It's a gorgeous car! Dark red with white wide white stripes up the center of it. Aluminum rally wheels. He's retired, but always goes to cruise ins. He's had it at the Super Chevy show in Indy. He's never said what engine it has, but it looks like it's been shoe horned under the hood. Totally built too. He ran a little grocery store, said he'll never tell his wife how much money he really has in that car. The interior is gray, all custom. Under the trunk he has carpet under the lid. In cursive it says Camaro.

I was more around trucks growing up. A friend in high school and his dad built a '79 F150 4x4, and all us friends. I swear I worked on it more than he did. Ground up build combining about 3 or 4 parts trucks. It had a bored 400 in it. C6 transmission. It was a beautiful blue color. I loved that truck. Not sure what ever happened to it. He eventually didn't get along with his dad. Then his dad was murdered in his own driveway. Pulled in his driveway after work and caught someone stealing his four wheeler and the guy shot him. He was like a dad to me in high school.


----------



## panolo

@Ductape Wow! That little bugger is cute!


----------



## muad

Ductape said:


> Lost my firewood helper almost 2 years ago (@14 yrs, 4mo)View attachment 802056
> 
> Decided enough time has passed to get a new helper.....
> 
> View attachment 802061


Love this post!! 

Nice puppers.


----------



## Ductape

panolo said:


> @Ductape Wow! That little bugger is cute!



Sure is ! We saw his picture online and drove 14.5 hrs r/t to pick him up. 

Funny though..... after having a mature dog for so many years, you truely forget what a little terrorist a puppy can be.


----------



## Philbert

Hard to know what's in a mixed breed dog. Our new puppy (now 8 months old) appears to be part border collie, some kind of hound, and either beaver or billy goat.

He systematically eradicated about 75 feet of thick raspberry bushes, digging down to the roots in the frozen earth. Then he turned his attention to our large lilac hedge, pulling down and chewing off branches up to 4 feet high. He proudly parades his quarry around the yard for a victory lap, throws it up in the air, and repeatedly pounces on it like prey in the snow.

Putting up a fence in the middle of winter is a bit of a challenge. Boiling water and a sledgehammer to set a few of the posts. 




Philbert


----------



## abbott295

Been out of country for a week and a half; 30 pages to read just in this thread.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> It splits well as long as you hit the exact same spot, otherwise it will start a new straight split, with smaller thorns like a rose stem. Honey on the other hand has a crisscrossed grain to it and the very large thorns.
> Black locust .
> Just put this in my woodshed for next yr.
> View attachment 801593
> Mullberry.
> View attachment 801594
> 
> Honey locust, great wood if not for the thorns , and the difficulty splitting(this was a giveaway).
> View attachment 801596



Black locusts is king above all!![emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

That honey locusts is a bit of a pain when axe splitting. But ill take it over cotton wood[emoji23]. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> County plow right in front of where I work. I walk to work and on the way by the driver rolls down the window and jokingly asked for a push. Lol. We cleared the road with the 9' blower from work but the plow truck is out of our league!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Did I read correctly, you walk to work in that... I’d be strapping on the XC skies.
BTW Jeff how’s that work mate who got caught up on the machinery?


----------



## JustJeff

2 ft of snow and it's still snowing. Very localized squall off the lake. Cantoo got more down by him. We are in the open and windswept so it's not too bad but places that have a lot of trees got the biggest accumulation. Most highways closed since Thursday and we had 2 plow trucks in the ditch on my road because of the drifting. Going to go out and enjoy it on my snowscooter!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Did I read correctly, you walk to work in that... I’d be strapping on the XC skies.
> BTW how’s that work mate who got caught up on the machinery going?


He is still in the hospital, was doing well in recovery but had a setback with infection in one leg. There is a lot of metal in him but he has all his arms and legs and a good attitude. It was a heck of a thing to witness.
The snow amount is normal for the season but we got it all at once!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Good to hear he’s heading in the right direction.


----------



## cantoo

We got a pile of snow for sure, most of it was swirling around in the air though. I have 8' snow drifts behind my barn. Went to Chesley to pick up my Grandson for the weekend and had to stop at the world famous Miller Mall in Holyrood for ice cream. Took 1 1/2 hrs for a 1 hour trip.


----------



## Logger nate

Ductape said:


> Lost my firewood helper almost 2 years ago (@14 yrs, 4mo)View attachment 802056
> 
> Decided enough time has passed to get a new helper.....
> 
> View attachment 802061


Great looking new firewood helper!

My firewood helper is getting up there but still gets around good 
Found some nice looking additions but they were a little spendy


Almost 50* here today, pretty nice out. Went for a little wood scouting ride
Found some good prospects for this spring.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Great looking new firewood helper!
> 
> My firewood helper is getting up there but still gets around good View attachment 802279
> Found some nice looking additions but they were a little spendyView attachment 802280
> 
> 
> Almost 50* here today, pretty nice out. Went for a little wood scouting rideView attachment 802282
> Found some good prospects for this spring.


Sure is beautiful up there.
Looks like you have many options!


----------



## farmer steve

Pile is growing even with the mud. Mostly dead ash.


----------



## MustangMike

I like the way you stack Steve!


----------



## muad

Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw. 

Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.







1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C. 
2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though. 

Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days. 

Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?


----------



## MustangMike

Just run it like you would any other saw … just 15-20 seconds of warm up then put her in some wood full tilt! The M Tronic needs to learn, and it learns best from being worked hard.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw.
> 
> Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 802338
> 
> View attachment 802336
> View attachment 802337
> 
> 
> 1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C.
> 2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though.
> 
> Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days.
> 
> Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?


Congrats.
That little bar is pretty tough, and that narrow kerf on the picco chains slices through wood easily. I think picco chain makes a saw cut a good bit higher than its actual cc size would indicate. I think its nice that those two saws share bars, if you ever have a problem with one you can swap them out as they are both 3005 mount saws. Another benefit of the 3005 bars and the picco chain setup is that it is much lighter than the 3003 mount and a 325 or 3/8 standard chain.
When you combine the two above characteristics you get a lighter assembled weight(thats a place the powerhead only spec doesn't reveal) which makes the saw a pleasure to use with a 14-16 and even an 18 if you wish. It also helps it cut substantially faster which is something the hp specs don't show.
Yes you can swap the spur drive for a run drive kit, but no reason to until you wear the current spur setup out.
As Mike said just warm it up and run it like you stole it.


----------



## muad

Thanks gents! I always appreciate the wisdom y’all share. 

We will see how she cuts, I’ve got a down’d ash in the woods that’s elevated (not on the ground, it’s laying in another stump about waist high), which should be a good test for her. I’ll take the 361 too, in case the base is too thick.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Thanks gents! I always appreciate the wisdom y’all share.
> 
> We will see how she cuts, I’ve got a down’d ash in the woods that’s elevated (not on the ground, it’s laying in another stump about waist high), which should be a good test for her. I’ll take the 361 too, in case the base is too thick.


Like Mike said, run it like ya stole it. Pretty sure your gonna like it. I cut a lot of wood with mine using the whole bar. What model year is it?


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Like Mike said, run it like ya stole it. Pretty sure your gonna like it. I cut a lot of wood with mine using the whole bar. What model year is it?



How can I tell the year?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I like the way you stack Steve!


If it was gonna sit for a year or more I'd stack it but that pile while disappear in a few months.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> How can I tell the year?



Should be on the sticker on the handle. Also check to see what position the summer/winter shutter is in.


----------



## Ryan A

Scrounged this off an oak blowdown in the city. Spilt about a 1/4 cord when I got back home.


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 802392
> View attachment 802391
> View attachment 802389
> View attachment 802390
> Scrounged this off an oak blowdown in the city. Spilt about a 1/4 cord when I got back home.


Nice score! 

I have to admit, looking at all the posts of you guys splitting with mauls and axes, I feel like I’m lazy using a splitter. I split by hand for many years before my grandpa gave me his old splitter; haven’t really used and axe or maul since. LOL


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Should be on the sticker on the handle. Also check to see what position the summer/winter shutter is in.View attachment 802383



DOM of 7/18.


----------



## muad

Found some unknown chains in my toolbox, one is. Carlton that has N1 BL on the drive links, measures about 16” dangling from my finger. The other a Stihl with 3 on the drive links. Which is just a touch shorter then the Carlton. I need to learn how to figure out chain lengths.

The Carlton is brand new, the Still has some use but is freshly sharpened it looks. Hoping they’ll fit the 241 or 180.

Both look similar to chains I bought for the smaller saws.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Found some unknown chains in my toolbox, one is. Carlton that has N1 BL on the drive links, measures about 16” dangling from my finger. The other a Stihl with 3 on the drive links. Which is just a touch shorter then the Carlton. I need to learn how to figure out chain lengths.
> 
> The Carlton is brand new, the Still has some use but is freshly sharpened it looks. Hoping they’ll fit the 241 or 180.
> 
> Both look similar to chains I bought for the smaller saws.


N1 should be 3/8 LP

Stihl 3 is a .050 gauge chain. Throw up a pic so we can determine which type.

Chains are counted by the number of drive links. Count the number of drive links aka the pointy part on the inside of the loop.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw.
> 
> Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 802338
> 
> View attachment 802336
> View attachment 802337
> 
> 
> 1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C.
> 2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though.
> 
> Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days.
> 
> Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?


Great saws! Enjoy.


----------



## svk

Well the truck has a failed lifter. Darn roller lifters appear to need the intake pulled to get the lifter retainer off. But I guess it’s a pretty straightforward project and the weather is supposed to be warm.

I’m going to make some cookies with the various saws this afternoon and haul some wood. I’ll worry about the intake removal tomorrow.


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> Found some unknown chains in my toolbox, one is. Carlton that has N1 BL on the drive links, measures about 16” dangling from my finger. The other a Stihl with 3 on the drive links. Which is just a touch shorter then the Carlton. I need to learn how to figure out chain lengths.
> .


These are helpful to have if you need to sort a variety of chains:



A couple of bucks a piece.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Found some unknown chains in my toolbox, one is. Carlton that has N1 BL on the drive links, measures about 16” dangling from my finger. The other a Stihl with 3 on the drive links. Which is just a touch shorter then the Carlton. I need to learn how to figure out chain lengths.
> 
> The Carlton is brand new, the Still has some use but is freshly sharpened it looks. Hoping they’ll fit the 241 or 180.
> 
> Both look similar to chains I bought for the smaller saws.


Page 44 of your 241 manual. This will help you identify what pitch your Stihl chains are.


----------



## muad

I have to saw, you guys rock. I’m so glad I found this thread! 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Well the truck has a failed lifter. Darn roller lifters appear to need the intake pulled to get the lifter retainer off. But I guess it’s a pretty straightforward project and the weather is supposed to be warm.
> 
> I’m going to make some cookies with the various saws this afternoon and haul some wood. I’ll worry about the intake removal tomorrow.


Sorry to hear about new project you have on your hands. 

The wife’s expedition is still down; well actually the brakes aren’t seized up anymore, but I don’t trust it for her and the kids to drive. 

Need to get it over the my FIL’s so he can inspect everything. Had to drive the F350 a couple of times last week, she was getting maybe 7.5-8 miles per gallon with the four-wheel-drive hubs locked, just in case I needed the 4 x 4 in this snow we got. Was painful watching the gas gauge move so quick.


----------



## Ryan A

muad said:


> Nice score!
> 
> I have to admit, looking at all the posts of you guys splitting with mauls and axes, I feel like I’m lazy using a splitter. I split by hand for many years before my grandpa gave me his old splitter; haven’t really used and axe or maul since. LOL



Nothing like the crack with a one hit split with a maul/axe.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Great looking new firewood helper!
> 
> My firewood helper is getting up there but still gets around good View attachment 802279
> Found some nice looking additions but they were a little spendyView attachment 802280
> 
> 
> Almost 50* here today, pretty nice out. Went for a little wood scouting rideView attachment 802282
> Found some good prospects for this spring.



I see you are an arctic cat man[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw.
> 
> Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 802338
> 
> View attachment 802336
> View attachment 802337
> 
> 
> 1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C.
> 2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though.
> 
> Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days.
> 
> Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?



Nice saw[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]

Use that OEM sprocket up first. Not need to waste money to replace something that already works..

And as said before, warm up is VERY important. I like a good 2 minutes of warm up before the hot laps. Then off to the races 

JMO




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

muad said:


> Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw.
> 
> Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 802338
> 
> View attachment 802336
> View attachment 802337
> 
> 
> 1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C.
> 2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though.
> 
> Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days.
> 
> Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?



My Mtronic 441 manual had a rather explicit first start sequence which included not runnin WOT ...which the dealer shot in the azz by revving it no-load right off the shelf. Dicn't seem to urt it but why do they do that to a new saw?...expecially one that says not to do it.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.
> That little bar is pretty tough, and that narrow kerf on the picco chains slices through wood easily. I think picco chain makes a saw cut a good bit higher than its actual cc size would indicate. I think its nice that those two saws share bars, if you ever have a problem with one you can swap them out as they are both 3005 mount saws. Another benefit of the 3005 bars and the picco chain setup is that it is much lighter than the 3003 mount and a 325 or 3/8 standard chain.t.



I also find that the picco chain cuts really well and stays sharp longer than one would expect.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> I also find that the picco chain cuts really well and stays sharp longer than one would expect.


The green chain is really smooth for branches. The non safety chain is kinda grabby for brush but makes awesome chips cutting chunks. If this becomes the wife's saw I'd stick with green chain.


----------



## cantoo

Its appears that our little storm wasn't over after I spent 2 1/2 hrs moving snow yesterday. Just spent another 2 1/2 moving more again today. And just now wasted 2 hours humming and hawing about making a path to the bush before this crap starts to melt and makes a real mess. I got lots to do but was hoping to spend a bit of time at least driving around the bush this weekend. We have 8' drifts everywhere and the snow underneath is really hard so easy to get stuck. My snow blower is buried on my fenceline somewhere and way too much snow to move to even get to it. Weather is warming up as I type so supposed to melt in a few days.


----------



## svk

Rant. I made up a few cookie cutting videos which I uploaded to YouTube for y’alls viewing. 

A few minutes later I get an email that my YT account has been terminated for multiple violations. To add insult to injury I can appeal but I need the link to my videos which I cannot get because my account is closed. 

I’ve never had a violation on there and my channel includes saw videos, birds/animals eating from my hand, and one video from an air show. And I only actively follow chipper1, huskil, and buckin billy Ray. And my very few comments were always positive. 

Go figure.


----------



## MustangMike

Seems to be happing to lots of folks lately, I'm not going near my account!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Rant. I made up a few cookie cutting videos which I uploaded to YouTube for y’alls viewing.
> 
> A few minutes later I get an email that my YT account has been terminated for multiple violations. To add insult to injury I can appeal but I need the link to my videos which I cannot get because my account is closed.
> 
> I’ve never had a violation on there and my channel includes saw videos, birds/animals eating from my hand, and one video from an air show. And I only actively follow chipper1, huskil, and buckin billy Ray. And my very few comments were always positive.
> 
> Go figure.


That's lame as all...


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I see you are an arctic cat man[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Actually the skidoo is mine. Kitty cats are ok though. That one goes pretty good, my buddy modified it quite a bit. It’s detuned enough to run prem pump gas now instead of avgas, used to be 200+ hp


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> Well, the 241 is home! She’s a purdy little saw.
> 
> Couple things I was a little bummed about, at no fault to the fine gentleman I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 802338
> 
> View attachment 802336
> View attachment 802337
> 
> 
> 1. I figured it’d have a little “thicker” bar, instead of a similar bar to the Wife’s 180C.
> 2. I was hoping it had a “sprocket” like my other pro series saws. Looking at the manual, it looks like I can swap it out though.
> 
> Hoping to get some cuts in today while it’s still cold. Supposed to get up to 50 the next couple days.
> 
> Being my first new saw in a long time, as in brand new, do I need to break this thing in any special way? Other than putting it to work bucking some logs?



The spur has 6t so more torque than with the 7t rim .
At 7t chain speed is what you gain but you need a lighter hand .
I run the 6t .


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Rant. I made up a few cookie cutting videos which I uploaded to YouTube for y’alls viewing.
> 
> A few minutes later I get an email that my YT account has been terminated for multiple violations. To add insult to injury I can appeal but I need the link to my videos which I cannot get because my account is closed.
> 
> I’ve never had a violation on there and my channel includes saw videos, birds/animals eating from my hand, and one video from an air show. And I only actively follow chipper1, huskil, and buckin billy Ray. And my very few comments were always positive.
> 
> Go figure.



You must have liked a couple conservative videos.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Rant. I made up a few cookie cutting videos which I uploaded to YouTube for y’alls viewing.
> 
> A few minutes later I get an email that my YT account has been terminated for multiple violations. To add insult to injury I can appeal but I need the link to my videos which I cannot get because my account is closed.
> 
> I’ve never had a violation on there and my channel includes saw videos, birds/animals eating from my hand, and one video from an air show. And I only actively follow chipper1, huskil, and buckin billy Ray. And my very few comments were always positive.
> 
> Go figure.


Darn it! That’s no good! Sorry to hear. Friend of mine that has his own business had so much trouble he closed all online stuff, got rid of his cell phone and only has land line now.



These look interesting, all in one toolhttps://www.amazon.com/LogOX-Log-Splitter-and-Accessories/dp/B081K94RFB
Anyone ever tried one?
Kinda spendy


----------



## dancan

Pretty spendy that kit .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Pretty spendy that kit .


Yeah, when I first looked at it guess I was only looking at one part of kit. That is pretty spendy.


----------



## dancan

Had a bit of time this afternoon so I figured I'd try and get a stick or 2
Nice out but when I get there 






Daum snow squall .
But as fast as it came it was gone 











A fast small load , nothing glorious but it's in the furnace right now keeping the house at 72 with the draft closed


----------



## MustangMike

Seems like the smurf has been getting lots of run time lately!


----------



## cantoo

Why do women have to start a conversation with " I told you so"? A buddy would have said " dang it Cooter I thought you'll woulda been able to drive thru 6' of snow drifts, you was robbed buddy here's your beer back". 
I shouldn't have driven down the hill, trying to get back up wasn't near as much fun. I didn't get very far.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> You must have liked a couple conservative videos.


That’s the funny thing, I haven’t even done that!!! Billy Ray is the only thing I watch and I rarely interact on those.


----------



## svk

A few randoms from today.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Rant. I made up a few cookie cutting videos which I uploaded to YouTube for y’alls viewing.
> 
> A few minutes later I get an email that my YT account has been terminated for multiple violations. To add insult to injury I can appeal but I need the link to my videos which I cannot get because my account is closed.
> 
> I’ve never had a violation on there and my channel includes saw videos, birds/animals eating from my hand, and one video from an air show. And I only actively follow chipper1, huskil, and buckin billy Ray. And my very few comments were always positive.
> 
> Go figure.


Buckin Billy's a funny dude!


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> The spur has 6t so more torque than with the 7t rim .
> At 7t chain speed is what you gain but you need a lighter hand .
> I run the 6t .


Good to know.

I’ll stick with the Spur, as this sucker CUTs! Where has this saw been all my life??!!

Totally impressed. More to come, including pics.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I’ll stick with the Spur, as this sucker CUTs! Where has this saw been a my life??!!
> 
> Totally impressed. More to come, including pics.


When you are ready give it a muffler mod, it will cut even faster!


----------



## muad

Is it scrounging if it’s your own woods? LOL

Spent some time in the woods, started on the downed ash I mentioned before, only cut about 7-10ft and it’s to a point where I need to pull it out with the tractor. The boy took some video of my first cuts with the 241. Will upload them ASAP. 

Had a good scare with the the first felling with the 241. Had a locust that was leaning bad as the stump had partly started to lean/pull out of the ground. It was right over my one trail, so I wanted to get it down before I did any other work to the trees that were right by it, including that ash. Well I didn’t notch it because it was already leaned over so much I figured I would cut it at an angle and just let her drop with its own weight. Well halfway through the cut it’s snapped and freaked me out and my saw got stuck for just a second and I jumped back. It let got as it partially fell into the top of another tree, and tossed my saw on the ground. Zero damage thankfully, and no injuries either. I used the tractor to pull it down, and started bucking. I was totally blown away at how fast the 241 cut. 

I cut some locust, sugar/hard maple, ash, and the “mulberry”. More on that later, as I have some good side-by-sides of the locust and suspect mulberry. 

Will post more later, the wife is yelling at me for taking to long.


----------



## abbott295

Y'all only added three pages in the time it took me to read 30 to get caught up with scrounging firewood. Now I can go get caught up on the other threads I read. 

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## muad

Little comparison of some wood from today. 

locust, what I’ve always called Honey locust. 




Locust left (with some thorns I left on for the pic), dead ash on the right):



Mulberry. The yellow was cut today, the orange/brown was cut this summer. Same tree. 


A mix of the mulberry from today and this summer that I had cut, all the same tree (the locust and ash are there too still):


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Little comparison of some wood from today.
> 
> locust, what I’ve always called Honey locust.
> 
> View attachment 802521
> 
> 
> Locust left (with some thorns I left on for the pic), dead ash on the right):
> View attachment 802522
> 
> 
> Mulberry. The yellow was cut today, the orange/brown was cut this summer. Same tree. View attachment 802523
> 
> 
> A mix of the mulberry from today and this summer that I had cut, all the same tree (the locust and ash are there too still):
> View attachment 802524



All GREAT hardwoods !!

Awesome man!





Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

I suck!







I'm on good terms with the local arborist who was nice enough to drop off these nice peppermint logs yesterday. These are for local community bonfire material in May and he says he'll drop off as much as I want. Seems a shame to use what is otherwise very nice firewood in a bonfire but this is what he had on the day. I'll keep it in log form until the week of the bonfire then cut into rounds (4 per log) and use them to make the core.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> I suck!
> 
> View attachment 802554
> 
> 
> View attachment 802556
> 
> 
> I'm on good terms with the local arborist who was nice enough to drop off these nice peppermint logs yesterday. These are for local community bonfire material in May and he says he'll drop off as much as I want. Seems a shame to use what is otherwise very nice firewood in a bonfire but this is what he had on the day. I'll keep it in log form until the week of the bonfire then cut into rounds (4 per log) and use them to make the core.



The yellow slide. Id HAVE to try it[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Seems like the smurf has been getting lots of run time lately!



I'm really liking that saw for what I've been cutting this winter , walk around with it all afternoon.
About a tank and a half per outing , starts easy and real fast to sharpen now that it sports a 12" bar .
It is a dog until you gut and port the muffler .


----------



## panolo

U&A said:


> The yellow slide. Id HAVE to try it[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Not me. Guarantee something poisonous lives under those white boards and would come out and bite the hell out of me when I hollered "Wee" while going down it.


----------



## James Miller

Spotted this at the local medical center. Was hoping to scrounge a ride around the block but no one was around. Probably inside doing rich doctor stuff.


----------



## James Miller

In saw related news the mcsinderblock has great compression and spark. Looks to have seen very little use. Going to do fuel line and go through the carb then give it a try.


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 802615
> Spotted this at the local medical center. Was hoping to scrounge a ride around the block but no one was around. Probably inside doing rich doctor stuff.



Dayum!!!


----------



## muad

So, looking online, the wood that I thought was mulberry, looks similar to black locust. 

I’m trying to find the pics of when it was alive this summer, as it had fallen onto my bridge that goes into my woods.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 802615
> Spotted this at the local medical center. Was hoping to scrounge a ride around the block but no one was around. Probably inside doing rich doctor stuff.



Probably inside running his illegal prescription pill deals[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Probably inside running his illegal prescription pill deals[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Hater lol.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> So, looking online, the wood that I thought was mulberry, looks similar to black locust.
> 
> I’m trying to find the pics of when it was alive this summer, as it had fallen onto my bridge that goes into my woods.


It does look similar, but what I'm not seeing is the growth rings changing size much which seems to be very characteristic of black locust. They are normally very tight rings when you're and they begin to open up as they get older.
I think splitting it you'll be able to tell real quick, crack a round open and report back .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not hate, TRUTH. I wonder what the kick back is that the quacks get from big pharmaceutical...


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Not hate, TRUTH. I wonder what the kick back is that the quacks get from big pharmaceutical...


Lots!
But I have to be careful, I've been accused of being too political before.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Not hate, TRUTH. I wonder what the kick back is that the quacks get from big pharmaceutical...


They get zero.

The profession is ruled by pharmaceutical lobbyists and medical schools which train to treat symptoms. Doctors themselves only make money off services provided. And they only get a small percentage of what the hospital/clinic makes.

It’s a giant sham but it’s tolerated because modern medicine provides so much benefit to people.


----------



## svk

Secondly, ask a doctor what they think of chiropractors, homeopathic healers, spiritual wellness healers, etc. They’ll tell you that those other guys are quacks. 

BUT, they fail to recognize that a great deal of bodily issues come from stress. And where does stress come from...upstairs in your brain. How do you get rid of stress? Pills, lifestyle changes, and/or therapy. Pills alone don’t always work!

I’ve got chronic neck issues, and throwing a bunch of strong muscle relaxers at that isn’t the answer. Physical therapy didn’t work. Chiropractic and craniosacral did.


----------



## rarefish383

Ductape said:


> Lost my firewood helper almost 2 years ago (@14 yrs, 4mo)View attachment 802056
> 
> Decided enough time has passed to get a new helper.....
> 
> View attachment 802061


Goldens are beautiful, well mannered dogs. You could leave a hamburger on the coffee table and walk away and the idea of taking it would never cross her mind. If you had a hamburger in your hand, and let it get a bit to low, my Black Lab would slime your arm to the elbow and take the burger.


----------



## rarefish383

sixonetonoffun said:


> The green chain is really smooth for branches. The non safety chain is kinda grabby for brush but makes awesome chips cutting chunks. If this becomes the wife's saw I'd stick with green chain.


My BIL had an MS 290 and always talked about how much he liked it. Got out to my other BIL's house and he asked me to take a tree down for him. So, I ran out and bought an MS 290. I was bitchin about how big of a dog it was, and was thinking about taking it back. Went into my dealer and asked if they had any more aggressive chain. He said Green was homeowner and Yellow was more aggressive. Switched to Yellow and actually liked the saw. Then my first BIL picked mine up and it scared him. He won't use Yellow chain, says it cuts Too fast. So, I guess there is a real need for homeowner chain. This was about 15 years ago, when I was still using 100CC Super 1050 with a 20' bar for trimming and another 100CC Super 1050 with a 36" bar for bucking. Going to the 290 was like getting off a G-force machine onto a Merry Go Round. Times sure change.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My BIL had an MS 290 and always talked about how much he liked it. Got out to my other BIL's house and he asked me to take a tree down for him. So, I ran out and bought an MS 290. I was bitchin about how big of a dog it was, and was thinking about taking it back. Went into my dealer and asked if they had any more aggressive chain. He said Green was homeowner and Yellow was more aggressive. Switched to Yellow and actually liked the saw. Then my first BIL picked mine up and it scared him. He won't use Yellow chain, says it cuts Too fast. So, I guess there is a real need for homeowner chain. This was about 15 years ago, when I was still using 100CC Super 1050 with a 20' bar for trimming and another 100CC Super 1050 with a 36" bar for bucking. Going to the 290 was like getting off a G-force machine onto a Merry Go Round. Times sure change.


And those 290’s are a complete bear to work on too!!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> And those 290’s are a complete bear to work on too!!


I can't kill mine. It's lived on the back of the truck for at least 10 years. It's so faded it's almost all the same color.I was thinking when it dies, I'd put a 390 top end on it, but it just won't die.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I can't kill mine. It's lived on the back of the truck for at least 10 years. It's so faded it's almost all the same color.I was thinking when it dies, I'd put a 390 top end on it, but it just won't die.


My cousin straight gassed his so I’ve got a 390 kit on order. If I had known what a ***** it was to work on I would have referred him elsewhere.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Hater lol.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Not hate, TRUTH. I wonder what the kick back is that the quacks get from big pharmaceutical...



[emoji1303]

Most don’t realize how many doctors or the like sell pills. Big money in it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

A pill to solve everything is so much easier and results in follow up visits to determine the correct dosage! Then the side effects will often bring you back again and they will have to change medications!

NO THANKS!!!


----------



## MustangMike

"Don't you want an epidural to relieve your back pain"???

No - I want to know what is causing it so we can make it better!

PT was the answer.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> Probably inside running his illegal prescription pill deals[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


No money in that game any more. Heroin is to cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

rarefish383 said:


> My BIL had an MS 290 and always talked about how much he liked it. Got out to my other BIL's house and he asked me to take a tree down for him. So, I ran out and bought an MS 290. I was bitchin about how big of a dog it was, and was thinking about taking it back. Went into my dealer and asked if they had any more aggressive chain. He said Green was homeowner and Yellow was more aggressive. Switched to Yellow and actually liked the saw. Then my first BIL picked mine up and it scared him. He won't use Yellow chain, says it cuts Too fast. So, I guess there is a real need for homeowner chain. This was about 15 years ago, when I was still using 100CC Super 1050 with a 20' bar for trimming and another 100CC Super 1050 with a 36" bar for bucking. Going to the 290 was like getting off a G-force machine onto a Merry Go Round. Times sure change.


Guess I was specifically thinking of cutting brush. I only run picco on my top handle saws right now. I would like to try a echo 361p or stihl 201C-EM with it. Retire the 011 AVT but it just keeps going. It didn't have a ton of hours when I got it. My cousin left it here after he dropped it out of a tree broke half of the handle and a mount bolt. At home I try to make stove wood out of as much as I have the patience for.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> No money in that game any more. Heroin is to cheap.


Problem is Scrips are covered by insurance. They write them ,the "patient " gets them filled at zero to a very low copay . Then get 10 to 15 dollars a pill on the street dr gets a kickback from the dealer. They bust them everyday here but the temptation is to great so for every one that's caught 2 new ones pop up. We pay for it


----------



## SS396driver

I have to pay out of pocket for the volterin I use for my arthritis in my hands costs me about 50 bucks a script, My insurance wont cover it . But they will cover percoset for the arthritis. See something wrong here


----------



## svk

Took a couple hours but I got the intake off the truck. It should go together a bit quicker. 

The parts stores want 70 bucks for aftermarket intake gasket set. Heck no to that, I’ll clean up the old ones and add a little RTV.


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> Problem is Scrips are covered by insurance. They write them the "patient " gets them filled at zero to a very low copay . Then get 10 to 15 dollars a pill on the street. We pay for it


10 to 15 bucks a piece isn't worth the risk. If you can't get double the mg as a price it's not worth the time involved.


----------



## svk

There are a lot of people addicted to prescription painkillers too and the powers that be don’t seem to want to tackle that.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> 10 to 15 bucks a piece isn't worth the risk. If you can't get double the mg as a price it's not worth the time involved.


Um 50 pills at 10 bucks a pop times 40 or 50 "patients" a week . Do the numbers. One "dr" was charged with writing 4 to 5 hundred fictitious patients per month . Most were medicare and or workers comp


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> There are a lot of people addicted to prescription painkillers too and the powers that be don’t seem to want to tackle that.


Yes my wife had 4 different scripts for painkillers from the drs when she was in chemo. We filled one a month and most times she refused to take them. I could have had litterly 3 to 4 thousand hydrocodone and percocet pills in the 4 years .


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> He said Green was homeowner and Yellow was more aggressive. Switched to Yellow and actually liked the saw. Then my first BIL picked mine up and it scared him. He won't use Yellow chain, says it cuts Too fast.


'Green' is reduced kickback chain. 'Yellow' is not. The color codes are _independent_ of whether the cutters are semi-chisel or full-chisel, _although_ _most_ low kickback chains are made up with semi-chisel cutters. 

Full-chisel cutters will generally cut more aggressively when sharp. Skip tooth chains may also feel more aggressive in some wood.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I usually run full comp, full chisel on my saws, except the little ones. I get them off the ground and seldom rock one. I still enjoy sharpening my 404 chains because I can see them. 3/8 I have to squint more, and wind up with a headache. The reduced kickback, with the link between cutters just turn into a blur. Never tried skip. I always figured if the saw wouldn’t pull full comp, I needed more saw, not less cutters. 

I know it’s an oversimplification to say green= home owner and yellow =pro. But it works for my BIL.


----------



## rarefish383

sixonetonoffun said:


> Guess I was specifically thinking of cutting brush. I only run picco on my top handle saws right now. I would like to try a echo 361p or stihl 201C-EM with it. Retire the 011 AVT but it just keeps going. It didn't have a ton of hours when I got it. My cousin left it here after he dropped it out of a tree broke half of the handle and a mount bolt. At home I try to make stove wood out of as much as I have the patience for.


I know what you mean. I can’t believe how much I use my MS170. Now I have the little 29CC Echo 280E, I want to do some limbing with it. If you told me when I was 40, I’d be usin a top handle before I turned 65, I would have broke a rib laughing.


----------



## 95custmz

Has anyone tuned a Stihl 034 carb before? It has 2 low screws, one high, and an idle screw. I bought an aftermarket on off of E-bay and having a hell of a time adjusting it. Saw will start and idle but idle is like full throttle. I keep making counter clockwise adjustments to the idle screw with now luck. Does this sound like a metering level problem?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Asked my daughter what she wanted to do for her birthday today, can anybody guess her reply. 15 years old..... Dang time flies!!


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> Um 50 pills at 10 bucks a pop times 40 or 50 "patients" a week . Do the numbers. One "dr" was charged with writing 4 to 5 hundred fictitious patients per month . Most were medicare and or workers comp


I under stand how it works. More then I'm willing to talk about. Theres alot of money in it. But it's simple supply and demand in the big cities where most of the pill mill doctors are prices stay low so 10 to 15 bucks is probably normal. Till what's left gets to the small towns that turns into 60 to 160 per pill. I'm not proud of it but I have some first hand experience with this. Wish they would spend as much money on the heroin problem as they did shutting down the pill mills. I'm sure theres a few doctors out there writing unnecessary scripts but nothing near what it used to be.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> My cousin straight gassed his so I’ve got a 390 kit on order. If I had known what a ***** it was to work on I would have referred him elsewhere.



A local guy offered to install a 390 kit on my 310 for me, for $175. That includes parts. Sounds like he uses Hyway and farmtech parts, or he offered me $100 to buy my saw as is. Still debating on what to do.


----------



## Ryan A

@James Miller 

Never met you, and I swear I’ll get to one of the PA GTG’s one year. You’ve alluded to things of the matter in the past and I get it. Lost a sister @ 27 to herion, younger sister is not far behind. Addiction shows no mercy, socialeconomic status be damned. Country, rural, suburban, urban, it’s everywhere.


----------



## Haywire

Dang, I just broke two ribs last week and the doctor wouldn't give me anything. My wife says it's because I look sketchy! haha


----------



## Ryan A

Cut, spilt, delivered and stacked just under a half cord of oak. I’ve heard here not much in firewood. Thank goodness I enjoy doing it for supplemental income...


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Dang, I just broke two ribs last week and the doctor wouldn't give me anything. My wife says it's because I look sketchy! haha


That’s the other side of it. Now a lot of the docs will barely subscribe out of fear. Or they prescribe a weaker med than needed.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> A local guy offered to install a 390 kit on my 310 for me, for $175. That includes parts. Sounds like he uses Hyway and farmtech parts, or he offered me $100 to buy my saw as is. Still debating on what to do.


Is your 310 running right now? You can probably get more than 100 for it on the open market.


----------



## Jeffkrib

sixonetonoffun said:


> Guess I was specifically thinking of cutting brush. I only run picco on my top handle saws right now. I would like to try a echo 361p or stihl 201C-EM with it. Retire the 011 AVT but it just keeps going. It didn't have a ton of hours when I got it. My cousin left it here after he dropped it out of a tree broke half of the handle and a mount bolt. At home I try to make stove wood out of as much as I have the patience for.


Here in Aus the echo 361p never made it. I see the 362p and shindaiwa equivalent has now made it here.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I’ve got chronic neck issues, and throwing a bunch of strong muscle relaxers at that isn’t the answer. Physical therapy didn’t work. Chiropractic and craniosacral did.



It's too simplistic to say "PT didn't work", the reason being that there is a significant difference between what one PT will do for a given problem and the next. Same with chiros and osteopaths for that matter. There are a few reasons for this. A better way to put it would be to say "The PT I saw wasn't any good and the chiro did more to help in my case". 

Medical doctors are generally more consistent in their approach to problems than physios, chiros and osteopaths as a rule - happy to explain why if anyone's interested. The greater variability in approaches among practitioners in the various physical therapies helps to explain why one patient's experience with one profession will be more or less satisfactory than the next.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> @James Miller
> 
> Never met you, and I swear I’ll get to one of the PA GTG’s one year. You’ve alluded to things of the matter in the past and I get it. Lost a sister @ 27 to herion, younger sister is not far behind. Addiction shows no mercy, socialeconomic status be damned. Country, rural, suburban, urban, it’s everywhere.


I don't know that theres many people who haven't dealt with some form of addiction. Whether it be there own or family and friends. My BIL best friend died of a drug overdose not long befor that I kicked in his bedroom door to find him passed out with a needle on the floor at his feet. Having been an enabler a user and now clean for near 8 years this still isn't a topic I like talking about. Theres always someone that will look at my past and blame me for there present.


----------



## James Miller

Started splitting at the big oak today.
doesn't look like much but those big rounds can make a pile of splits quick.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Is your 310 running right now? You can probably get more than 100 for it on the open market.



I sold mine for $575 IIRC. Oz dollars which ain't what they used to be. About $400US at the time. It had 4 years scrounging use at that point and 7 years of collecting dust then was serviced and tuned prior to sale. The chick that bought it was happy, as was I. Don't really miss it other than the fact it was my first saw etc. No doubt though, the 460 was not much heavier and it kicked the 310s butt so that was it. I'm often into the kids about keeping things that no longer have a purpose, getting rid of stuff that you don't actually need is a liberating experience!


----------



## Cowboy254

@James Miller , I admire you for having the balls to talk about your past. Kudos, my friend. 

There is a young lad I play cricket with, whose brother and father I also play with. He's about 22 and went way off the rails for a year or two. Cocaine mostly. Anyway, he drove home one night completely off with the fairies, hit two parked cars and a cyclist who escaped with scrapes and a broken nose. He came home and had a somewhat fractious relationship with his parents but resumed playing cricket with us and as luck would have it, we took out the premiership last season. Things are much better at home for him now. He got a job with a local builder who took him on with eyes wide open but he is paying his way. He had his court date 2 weeks ago and got off relatively lightly, he lost his drivers licence for 2 years and got 200 hours community service but no conviction and no jail time. 

The young fella has realised that the drugs are a dead end and is turning his life around and I'm full of admiration. I admit, I used to have a pretty hard attitude towards those who went down that path but that was mostly my ignorance. Sure, there are plenty who I think need a good kick up the arse, but there are also many who are still good people with plenty to contribute, but need a bit of help and guidance from those that care. 

If I must take issue with you, @James Miller , it is that there haven't been enough pics of that oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

Did a little splitting this weekend of the blue gum load I picked up the other week. It's hard going and the bigger stuff got turned into tombstones with Limby. Smaller stuff is splittable by hand. I found that with 12+ inch units the best way was to try to open up a crack with the Fiskars then hit it with the 8lber. There are some larger rounds left which I will have a go at but are twisted and may not be doable. No problem though, noodles have their uses too.  There are a few bits of another evergreen tree there with the dark bark that burn fine but are less dense. Split easily though. I'll take this lot down to family members for winter 2021.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I know what you mean. I can’t believe how much I use my MS170. Now I have the little 29CC Echo 280E, I want to do some limbing with it. If you told me when I was 40, I’d be usin a top handle before I turned 65, I would have broke a rib laughing.



When I switched from a MS210 to a MS196 top handle, the time to brush out a tree was cut almost in half.


----------



## James Miller

@Cowboy254 this is the only other pic I took yesterday. Starting to think this will make a nice work bench in the woods may save it.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 802909
> @Cowboy254 this is the only other pic I took yesterday. Starting to think this will make a nice work bench in the woods may save it.



I get that, but my greedy eyes see BTUs. Depends on whether you're short or not.

I have a theory that if you have been seriously short on firewood in the past you will be compelled to hoard firewood in the future. 4 winter's worth ahead suggests I am in that camp.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I also say good on you James for turning your life around.
I tell my kids “don’t take drugs as not one single good thing will ever come out of it” would you agree with that statement.

Cowboy has the thought of buying a hydro log splitter crossed your mind?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I also say good on you James for turning your life around.
> I tell my kids “don’t take drugs as not one single good thing will ever come out of it” would you agree with that statement.
> 
> Cowboy has the thought of buying a hydro log splitter crossed your mind?



No. I'm telling myself that I still have the spunk to split by hand. Mostly.


----------



## James Miller

Jeffkrib said:


> I also say good on you James for turning your life around.
> I tell my kids “don’t take drugs as not one single good thing will ever come out of it” would you agree with that statement.
> 
> Cowboy has the thought of buying a hydro log splitter crossed your mind?


I do agree with that. In my case I heard that from a young age. Mom worked with juveniles convicted of violent and/or drug related crimes for 20+ years. I saw the consequences long befor I found drugs. 
Do your best to guide your kids on the right path and if they stray help get them back if you can. 
The best laid plans and all that.


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Has anyone tuned a Stihl 034 carb before? It has 2 low screws, one high, and an idle screw. I bought an aftermarket on off of E-bay and having a hell of a time adjusting it. Saw will start and idle but idle is like full throttle. I keep making counter clockwise adjustments to the idle screw with now luck. Does this sound like a metering level problem?


Not sure if you have this SM or not. I know from reading here that the AM carbs have been hit or miss for some guys.


----------



## JustJeff

James Miller said:


> I don't know that theres many people who haven't dealt with some form of addiction. Whether it be there own or family and friends. My BIL best friend died of a drug overdose not long befor that I kicked in his bedroom door to find him passed out with a needle on the floor at his feet. Having been an enabler a user and now clean for near 8 years this still isn't a topic I like talking about. Theres always someone that will look at my past and blame me for there present.


You can't stew over the things you've done. You can't forget about them either. All you can do is try to live better, be kind and loving. Try to be an example for the younger ones around you. 19 years next week of sobriety. For me it was the bottle.

And CAD is an addiction! Lol 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> No. I'm telling myself that I still have the spunk to split by hand. Mostly.


Once in a while I’ll grab an ax to see how much spunk I have left in me,it’s still there. But, when the price of a decent splitter got below $999, I bought one. Now I park the dump trailer on the paved, level court in front of the house, put the splitter behind it, and put the half cord trailer on the other side and fill it as I split. When I get the trailer full, it’s time to give my back a break and do something else, so I take the small trailer down to the stacking area. I can get a lot more done before I’m plumb wore out.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> You can't stew over the things you've done. You can't forget about them either. All you can do is try to live better, be kind and loving. Try to be an example for the younger ones around you. 19 years next week of sobriety. For me it was the bottle.
> 
> And CAD is an addiction! Lol
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Good on you for 19 years. My wife’s family, on her dads side, had a history of alcohol abuse. Two of her brothers went through it. One married twice, the other 4 times. All are straight now. When I first got married I quit drinking for about ten years, because it upset my wife. I’d long out grown the days of drinking for effect, but didn’t want to put any more grief on her plate. Now she understands that one or two beers won’t push me over the edge. Since we’ve had kids, when we go out to dinner, I’ll have one beer. If it’s really good I might have two. On the occasion I have two, mom drives home. So, my kids have seen you can drink responsibly. I also remind the kids they have the genetic dispostion that makes them susceptible. Beware.

I give thanks that I can drink a few beers with friends now and then with no ill effects. One of my true joys is sitting around a camp fire, with a growler of Multifaceted’s beer.


----------



## rarefish383

I should have mentioned that her parents kept a dry house, but of course, that didn’t save her two brothers from self destructing. I’m glad they are all doing well now.


----------



## square1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, I finally caught up and replied to a couple posts. Now the good news. I joined the fraternity of brothers with FEL's. My fishing buddy had two rental properties and a 3.5 acre building site. He used the tractor to mow the building lot, he goes to settlement on it tomorrow. One of his renters had to move out due to losing his job. He tried to catch up on his back rent and just couldn't do it. So, he told my friend to just keep his tractor. My buddy let me have it for $2000, and I picked it up this afternoon. It's a NorTrac, 25HP diesel, with a loader, 4' bush hog and a grader box. The only thing is it doesn't quite fit on my trailer. The rear tires stick out about 6"s and the tail gate wont close. I just put ratchet straps on the tail gate to hold it up, don't know if the cops will like that?


I think this qualifies for the You Suck thread 
Nice acquisition!


----------



## knockbill

Here's another sample from teh same site,,, I've cut it before, can't picture it with leaves tho!!! Any idea what it is? splits real easy...
Thanks...


----------



## Ryan A

Google says 660+ species of Oak. 

I believe what you have is Pin Oak. Small, distinctive heartwood, with a wide sapwood area.

Here is pin oak I cut a while back, looks the same.


----------



## knockbill

Hmmm,,, other than splitting easy,, it doesn't have any Oak characteristics I've seen,,, no rays in the end grin,, no Oak smell,,, but I had a huge Pin Oak taken down about ten years ago, and saved a lot of wood, none left to compare now... My thought was a Maple of some kind??? 
Here's a pic of the sample against a big Pin Oak...


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> I do agree with that. In my case I heard that from a young age. Mom worked with juveniles convicted of violent and/or drug related crimes for 20+ years. I saw the consequences long befor I found drugs.
> Do your best to guide your kids on the right path and if they stray help get them back if you can.
> The best laid plans and all that.



Amen brother! My dad was sober for 42 years before he died and the amount of people that came up to me at his funeral and said he helped them get clean was insane. He never preached to us but we knew the consequences of using. I never had the problem where I couldn't quit. Get high as a kite for 3 days and stop on Sunday to make work on Monday. My brother on the other hand never could and fell off the rails to the point that he was living in a dugout in the woods. He was lucky enough that a guy my dad helped get sober 25 years ago struck a cord and made him understand he was at rock bottom and it was time to fight or take flight. 

When my dad was dying I asked him why I never got spoiled as much as my brother and sister and he told me " I never had to worry about you". That my brother and sister were programmed like him and my mother. That he knew at some point they would battle the same demons he did and they may not be able to overcome them. They needed that type of relationship where I didn't.

Glad you were able to overcome your demons.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> It's too simplistic to say "PT didn't work", the reason being that there is a significant difference between what one PT will do for a given problem and the next. Same with chiros and osteopaths for that matter. There are a few reasons for this. A better way to put it would be to say "The PT I saw wasn't any good and the chiro did more to help in my case".
> 
> Medical doctors are generally more consistent in their approach to problems than physios, chiros and osteopaths as a rule - happy to explain why if anyone's interested. The greater variability in approaches among practitioners in the various physical therapies helps to explain why one patient's experience with one profession will be more or less satisfactory than the next.


Going to have to respectfully disagree with several points. 

If your skeleton/spine is out of whack, all of the muscle exercises and pills in the world won’t put it back. You often need multiple forms of treatment to solve some issues. And if the medical professions would work together there would be better treatment plans and less pills. But we know big Pharma doesn’t like that so it won’t happen.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Theres always someone that will look at my past and blame me for there present.


People are shitty like that. 

I served on a board where one member treated another poorly because he was a “dry drunk”. It was totally stupid. Thankfully she quit.


----------



## panolo

knockbill said:


> Here's another sample from teh same site,,, I've cut it before, can't picture it with leaves tho!!! Any idea what it is? splits real easy...
> Thanks...



Looks like a maple. When they are smaller it can be impossible to identify without leaves. If it was where I cut it would either be a sugar or red maple and your has the same character traits.


----------



## panolo

Also the maple are dripping right now so if you cut one make sure not to let it sit for a year. They will rot. I cut two yesterday and the sap was pouring out.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MechanicMatt said:


> Asked my daughter what she wanted to do for her birthday today, can anybody guess her reply. 15 years old..... Dang time flies!!


My youngest (twin girls) are 21 today. Those years go fast!


----------



## farmer steve

In the woods now. Pushin 60*. Nice old big dead ash. Seems pretty solid so far.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Its that day again...




I decided not to climb and sweep. Just clean out the pipe from the stove and bottom of the liner. That's a good one off the list.


----------



## knockbill

panolo said:


> Also the maple are dripping right now so if you cut one make sure not to let it sit for a year. They will rot. I cut two yesterday and the sap was pouring out.


Thanks for the replies,,, I believe its Maple of some type but I don't know which one... I just came back from that site and cut up a bunch more of it,,, some Maple leaves around , but it was a utility clear cut for teh wires,,, all kinds of trees...
Here's an end grain pic of some bigger blocks... the rest I cut was Locust....
As for rot, yep,, some maple needs to be burned same year its cut,, I got a lot of Silver Maple last summer and used it up thru January...
Sorry for the rough end cuts,, this stuff is piled as it was dropped,,, had to re position the saw on every cut...


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> In the woods now. Pushin 60*. Nice old big dead ash. Seems pretty solid so far.


Looks good,,, nice to have the log out in the open,,, its safer to work and you get cleaner cuts... 
Gotta love todays weather!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> In the woods now. Pushin 60*. Nice old big dead ash. Seems pretty solid so far.
> View attachment 802992


The big log 

from today's tree. Added to the rainy day pile. I can cut there if it's to wet to get to the woods.


----------



## knockbill

Nice skid set up!!! chains and tractor.... I carry/roll my cuts to the iron fence, and try to sneak em thru a damaged section with a rail bent/missing,,, then grab em with a rope, skid them down or up the hill and to the truck... I like your way a lot better!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt's pic is from North Mt Beacon, and the fire tower in the background is South Mt Beacon, the tallest peak between the Catskills and the Ocean!

The military boys from Camp Smith restored that fire tower a few years ago (after years of no progress by other groups).


----------



## MustangMike

My best line, to avoid illegal drug use, was in response to "Are you afraid you won't like it?" was "No, I'm afraid I will like it"!!!

When I got married I just resolved to drink far less … was a good decision.


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> Here's another sample from teh same site,,, I've cut it before, can't picture it with leaves tho!!! Any idea what it is? splits real easy...
> Thanks...


Not locust, and I'm pretty sure it's not spruce, @dancan , can you verify .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My best line, to avoid illegal drug use, was in response to "Are you afraid you won't like it?" was "No, I'm afraid I will like it"!!!
> 
> When I got married I just resolved to drink far less … was a good decision.


Well said. 

I have far too addictive of a personality to get into that. Same reason why I don’t chew or smoke.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Is your 310 running right now? You can probably get more than 100 for it on the open market.


Runs great, but the cylinder and piston/rings have scoring on the exhaust side. holds 140psi still


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> Not locust, and I'm pretty sure it's not spruce, @dancan , can you verify .


Not Locust,,,but I did get some more Locust today!!!! Spruce!!?? no conifers on this site!!! I'm thinking Maple of some kind ?!?


----------



## MustangMike

That concrete slab Matt posted of North Mt Beacon was where the pavilion was after you went up the Beacon Inclined Railway, which was once the steepest railway in the world.

I remember going up it when I was a kid, and there was just Ferry service across the Hudson where the Beacon - Newburg Bridge is now.

It was built and operated by the Otis Elevator family, and was counter-balanced. When one car went up, one came down, and vice versa.

I remember it was steep enough to scare me. The views were great, as the mountains seemed to take a break to the North of that point resulting in great views of the Hudson and the valley. Looking North you can see the Gunks (which are Lime Stone and were formed by an earthquake) and the Catskills beyond them.


----------



## 95custmz

farmer steve said:


> Not sure if you have this SM or not. I know from reading here that the AM carbs have been hit or miss for some guys.


Thanks, for that. Looks very informative. I will continue to tweak the carb per this info.


----------



## Haywire

Going to look at this tomorrow. What's a fair offer if she's decent?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Going to look at this tomorrow. What's a fair offer if she's decent?
> View attachment 803092


What model is that, I can’t zoom on it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What model is that, I can’t zoom on it.


365 XT


Haywire said:


> Going to look at this tomorrow. What's a fair offer if she's decent?
> View attachment 803092


How much are they asking. Does it come with the old handle and dawgs. What's the duct tape on the top cover.
$400 with the bar and chain, if the B&C are in decent shape, and the saw runs well would be a reasonable price on it to me if all was well.
Be sure to pull that top cover off and see what the neck of the air filter holder looks like, if the air filter cover is duct taped on it may not have been cleaned frequently.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> 365 XT


The famous 365!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The famous 365!


Yes indeed .


----------



## Haywire

Yep, 365. Famous or infamous? What you see is what you get. Top cover is cracked. $400 firm


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Yep, 365. Famous or infamous? What you see is what you get. Top cover is cracked. $400 firm


That's just a joke about someone getting upset because I asked about a saw that had a 365 special decal(which is a real thing), when asked he got quite defensive. A mod on that forum then changed the title of the ad because it was misleading, and the joke lives on.
Great saws.
They are 71cc and they have a restriction in the transfer covers to make them run like a 65cc saw. Pull the cylinder and then the transfer covers(safety torx) and grind out the restriction(very easy to do), then retune the carb and they run just like a 372. For a little added zip adjust the squish to .020(usually requires cutting a base gasket out of thinner material) and open the muffler up .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's just a joke about someone getting upset because I asked about a saw that had a 365 special decal(which is a real thing), when asked he got quite defensive. A mod on that forum then changed the title of the ad because it was misleading, and the joke lives on.
> Great saws.
> They are 71cc and they have a restriction in the transfer covers to make them run like a 65cc saw. Pull the cylinder and then the transfer covers(safety torx) and grind out the restriction(very easy to do), then retune the carb and they run just like a 372. For a little added zip adjust the squish to .020(usually requires cutting a base gasket out of thinner material) and open the muffler up .


The legend of the Sorta Special! Lmfao


----------



## svk

“Mint”


----------



## svk

“With flippy caps”


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Sounds good. Muffler quick to pull off? I'd like to look at the piston.


If the Allen head socket screws aren't filled with debris. There are 2 on the outside of the muffler bracket that are the small size ones(no need to remove the two screws that hold the bracket to the muffler, then two that are a little larger. I also remove the top cover most times as it's much easier to put it all back together. If the gasket gives you a hard time staying put when putting the muffler back on a dab of grease on it will keep it in place .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The legend of the Sorta Special! Lmfao


You're not the only one who reminds me of that thread, many had a good laugh. What's funny is it didn't have to go that way, and I didn't force it that way or even push it that way . Reminds me of the "mint 670 champ" thread .


----------



## JustJeff

Haywire said:


> Going to look at this tomorrow. What's a fair offer if she's decent?
> View attachment 803092


I had one. Its a very strong saw. Gave 325 Canadian for mine. It was a 2 year old forestry saw traded in at the local husky dealer. 400 American seems high to me unless it hasn't been used much. That being said, they are a solid 70cc pro saw 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> I had one. Its a very strong saw. Gave 325 Canadian for mine. It was a 2 year old forestry saw traded in at the local husky dealer. 400 American seems high to me unless it hasn't been used much. That being said, they are a solid 70cc pro saw
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


If it's only a $250-$300 saw, I won't bother to go look. Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

For anyone who is interested:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Beacon_Incline_Railway


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> 365 XT
> 
> How much are they asking. Does it come with the old handle and dawgs. What's the duct tape on the top cover.
> $400 with the bar and chain, if the B&C are in decent shape, and the saw runs well would be a reasonable price on it to me if all was well.
> Be sure to pull that top cover off and see what the neck of the air filter holder looks like, if the air filter cover is duct taped on it may not have been cleaned frequently.


Prolly the screw loss prevention option.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro is right the people are now taking the corona virus seriously....... and the first thing to sell out here on the shelves .......... toilet paper!
Apparently it’s a worldwide thing too, which is a good thing as it doesn’t make us Australians look so stupid.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> KiwiBro is right the people are now taking the corona virus seriously....... and the first thing to sell out here on the shelves .......... toilet paper!
> Apparently it’s a worldwide thing too, which is a good thing as it doesn’t make us Australians look so stupid.


I told my wife to stock up last week, she was like, toilet paper, I never thought of that, I think of it all the time, maybe I need to get one of those butt cleaning toilets lol, but I'd need power and water(we have a well for water that takes power). 
Small things like keeping a good amount of food/fuel/medical & personal hygiene supplies on hand and even some longer term reserves of the same that you rotate out of your inventory are things we should get into a habit of anyway. I try to keep the vehicles full and have a good amount of fuel on hand. I've sold over 200 generators, when I ask people who are prepping how much fuel they have on hand I've never had one tell me more than 5 gallons, well that will get you thru a week or two if your wise, and none of those generators can run anything 220 volt(wells electric stove and other important things) So they would be very limited on what they can do with that power. I think they would be further ahead spending a couple hundred on nice head lamps.
Like I was just saying a couple days ago in another thread, those who are prepared are usually spared.
Those of us with piles of wood and woodstoves that don't require power and that we can heat wood on are way ahead of the rest of the world.
I think it's responsible to at least think a few weeks ahead and be prepared, a couple months is even better though, that's quite a bit of TP .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Prolly the screw loss prevention option.


Loctite works better , and if you buy huskys you can afford it .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You're not the only one who reminds me of that thread, many had a good laugh. What's funny is it didn't have to go that way, and I didn't force it that way or even push it that way . Reminds me of the "mint 670 champ" thread .


Yeah, well it exposed the type of passive aggressive person you were dealing with. Unfortunately I found out the hard way with him, but such is life. 

Dang that was a good read though.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> I told my wife to stock up last week, she was like, toilet paper, I never thought of that, I think of it all the time, maybe I need to get one of those butt cleaning toilets lol, but I'd need power and water(we have a well for water that takes power).
> Small things like keeping a good amount of food/fuel/medical & personal hygiene supplies on hand and even some longer term reserves of the same that you rotate out of your inventory are things we should get into a habit of anyway. I try to keep the vehicles full and have a good amount of fuel on hand. I've sold over 200 generators, when I ask people who are prepping how much fuel they have on hand I've never had one tell me more than 5 gallons, well that will get you thru a week or two if your wise, and none of those generators can run anything 220 volt(wells electric stove and other important things) So they would be very limited on what they can do with that power. I think they would be further ahead spending a couple hundred on nice head lamps.
> Like I was just saying a couple days ago in another thread, those who are prepared are usually spared.
> Those of us with piles of wood and woodstoves that don't require power and that we can heat wood on are way ahead of the rest of the world.
> I think it's responsible to at least think a few weeks ahead and be prepared, a couple months is even better though, that's quite a bit of TP .


I keep a cistern pump and extra leathers on hand just in case. I put a stand pipe above my check valve to mount it. Takes like 5 mins to swap in.


----------



## SS396driver

My cistern has a jet pump to pressurise the system but if I were to hook the discharge pipe to the house I would have a gravity feed with good water pressure. Since the headwater is a few hundred feet above the house. I'm not a prepper by any means but I am self sufficient.


----------



## SS396driver

Time to go check my sap buckets


----------



## SS396driver

15 filled to the brim . Others about 1/2 to 2/3 . So about 100 gallons to process. Warm but going to rain set up my instant canapy


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> 15 filled to the brim . Others about 1/2 to 2/3 . So about 100 gallons to process. Warm but going to rain set up my instant canapy View attachment 803234


Looks like a great way to spend the day .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a great way to spend the day .


Relaxing . I'll be using the same setup end of week to brew beer


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Relaxing . I'll be using the same setup end of week to brew beer


Sounds like one heck of a week you have planned .


----------



## SS396driver

Everyday is Saturday


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Everyday is Saturday


Me too, except Sunday .


----------



## MustangMike

For the next month and a half, every day is like Friday!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Going to have to respectfully disagree with several points.





svk said:


> If your skeleton/spine is out of whack, all of the muscle exercises and pills in the world won’t put it back. You often need multiple forms of treatment to solve some issues. And if the medical professions would work together there would be better treatment plans and less pills. But we know big Pharma doesn’t like that so it won’t happen.



I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I stated that doctors - as a group - tend to be *more consistent* in their management of most problems than the allied health professions. I didn't make any statement about efficacy, which in the case of back or neck pain, most doctors are not well positioned to treat conservatively. 

I'll give an example, let's take ischaemic heart disease (IHD). The reality is that one person's heart disease is fairly similar to the next. Coronary arteries clogged with crap to a greater or lesser degree, and it tends to respond in similar ways to certain interventions, and of course it is a very common condition. Therefore you can put together very large randomised controlled trials (RCTs) with great statistical power and can compare one intervention to a second and a control group and you can demonstrate that intervention A is more or less effective than B or control. The study methods are published and can be replicated by other researchers and should the results be confirmed then you have more or less proven that a certain intervention for IHD is effective or not. This can then lead to a change in management of the condition across the broader profession over time - hence my point that medical management will tend to be fairly consistent. The key to all this is to have study populations that are much *the same*. One person's IHD is much the same as the next but one person's back or neck pain can be wildly different to the next in almost every possible way, but most importantly, what it responds to. Therefore it is difficult to put together studies comparing, say, neck flexion (forwards) to extension (backwards) because the subjects within the study groups will be very different whereas in IHD, they're all much the same. Most studies into back and neck pain (especially prior to 2000) produced ambiguous results as a consequence but some more recent trials that are better designed are getting closer to the mark. 

All that is not much use to the bloke with the sore neck who wants something done about it, though. There has never been a shortage of clinicians who think they answer and in the absence of hard evidence, developed their own theories about spinal pain based on personal experience. Because of the great variation between patient presentations, a clinician can have a spectacular success with some patients with a particular technique or exercise only to see it fail miserably with others. But, like the gambler or investment guru who has a system and likes to talk about the wins but not so much the losses, a number of guru clinicians rose to prominence, promoting their new answer to the mystery of back and neck pain. They accumulated followers, including within university faculties which tended to group together into cliques where people with other views were not welcome and it is still like that today. I went to the University of Melbourne where the physio faculty was heavily influenced by an Australian physio by the name of Geoff Maitland. Cowgirl, also a PT, went to the University of Queensland where they asserted that Maitland was out of date and core stability exercise was the future for spinal pain. We have subsequently concluded that UM and UQ are both off the mark.

So this is why I made my initial comment that it is too simplistic to say that "PT didn't work" (or that PT did work for that matter), since what one PT will do will often be vastly different to the next depending on his background - and it is the same for the other allied health professions. More accurate to say that the guy you saw was ineffective in your case, and the most likely reason is that he just wasn't very good but that doesn't make him representative of the profession as a whole. A good clinician will have new back/neck pain patients straightened out and taught how to self-manage in the future in 5 sessions or so on average, without any need for continuing 'maintenance' visits. My colleague that I suggested @MustangMike see is a well trained clinician (by which I mean, the same post-grad training as me  ) and he did a good job. How many times did you see Jim, Mike?


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I stated that doctors - as a group - tend to be *more consistent* in their management of most problems than the allied health professions. I didn't make any statement about efficacy, which in the case of back or neck pain, most doctors are not well positioned to treat conservatively.
> 
> I'll give an example, let's take ischaemic heart disease (IHD). The reality is that one person's heart disease is fairly similar to the next. Coronary arteries clogged with crap to a greater or lesser degree, and it tends to respond in similar ways to certain interventions, and of course it is a very common condition. Therefore you can put together very large randomised controlled trials (RCTs) with great statistical power and can compare one intervention to a second and a control group and you can demonstrate that intervention A is more or less effective than B or control. The study methods are published and can be replicated by other researchers and should the results be confirmed then you have more or less proven that a certain intervention for IHD is effective or not. This can then lead to a change in management of the condition across the broader profession over time - hence my point that medical management will tend to be fairly consistent. The key to all this is to have study populations that are much *the same*. One person's IHD is much the same as the next but one person's back or neck pain can be wildly different to the next in almost every possible way, but most importantly, what it responds to. Therefore it is difficult to put together studies comparing, say, neck flexion (forwards) to extension (backwards) because the subjects within the study groups will be very different whereas in IHD, they're all much the same. Most studies into back and neck pain (especially prior to 2000) produced ambiguous results as a consequence but some more recent trials that are better designed are getting closer to the mark.
> 
> All that is not much use to the bloke with the sore neck who wants something done about it, though. There has never been a shortage of clinicians who think they answer and in the absence of hard evidence, developed their own theories about spinal pain based on personal experience. Because of the great variation between patient presentations, a clinician can have a spectacular success with some patients with a particular technique or exercise only to see it fail miserably with others. But, like the gambler or investment guru who has a system and likes to talk about the wins but not so much the losses, a number of guru clinicians rose to prominence, promoting their new answer to the mystery of back and neck pain. They accumulated followers, including within university faculties which tended to group together into cliques where people with other views were not welcome and it is still like that today. I went to the University of Melbourne where the physio faculty was heavily influenced by an Australian physio by the name of Geoff Maitland. Cowgirl, also a PT, went to the University of Queensland where they asserted that Maitland was out of date and core stability exercise was the future for spinal pain. We have subsequently concluded that UM and UQ are both off the mark.
> 
> So this is why I made my initial comment that it is too simplistic to say that "PT didn't work" (or that PT did work for that matter), since what one PT will do will often be vastly different to the next depending on his background - and it is the same for the other allied health professions. More accurate to say that the guy you saw was ineffective in your case, and the most likely reason is that he just wasn't very good but that doesn't make him representative of the profession as a whole. A good clinician will have new back/neck pain patients straightened out and taught how to self-manage in the future in 5 sessions or so on average, without any need for continuing 'maintenance' visits. My colleague that I suggested @MustangMike see is a well trained clinician (by which I mean, the same post-grad training as me  ) and he did a good job. How many times did you see Jim, Mike?


I totally agree with your first paragraph. I did try multiple PT's and had no luck with any of them. Several chiropractors ranged from extremely effective to not at all.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Time to go check my sap buckets


Plenty of poor saps around here to help . . . 

Phibert


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I totally agree with your first paragraph. I did try multiple PT's and had no luck with any of them. Several chiropractors ranged from extremely effective to not at all.



A series of duds, that's a bit unlucky but no doubt it happens. There's a practice in the next town half an hour from me with half a dozen physios in it and I don't rate any of them.


----------



## Cowboy254

Katy Perry is putting on a free bushfire relief concert next week in the next town from us (pop. 4000). Amazing that she would do this. Cowgirl and Cowlass are going - they're pumped!


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> Katy Perry is putting on a free bushfire relief concert next week in the next town from us (pop. 4000). Amazing that she would do this. Cowgirl and Cowlass are going - they're pumped!



Good to hear . But is she doing it for free and the proceeds from the tickets get donated or are the tickets free


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> Good to hear . But is she doing it for free and the proceeds from the tickets get donated or are the tickets free



The tickets are free, you could only get tickets for yourself with ID proving you live locally and you could get tickets for dependent children who had to be on your Medicare card (everyone has a medicare card in Oz) so you couldn't just rock up and ask for 50 tickets. 1000 allocated to each town in the area, first come first served with a ballot for spare tickets. We spent three hours lined up yesterday. The girls are going, Cowlad is at boarding school and I'll be at work.


----------



## SS396driver

I'm so glad I bought this commercial canopy. It's an impact brand just had a heavy down pour and it shrugged it off. I got tired of replacing the walmart crap every year or so. Have had it three now and it gets lots of use.


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> The tickets are free, you could only get tickets for yourself with ID proving you live locally and you could get tickets for dependent children who had to be on your Medicare card (everyone has a medicare card in Oz) so you couldn't just rock up and ask for 50 tickets. 1000 allocated to each town in the area, first come first served with a ballot for spare tickets. We spent three hours lined up yesterday. The girls are going, Cowlad is at boarding school and I'll be at work.


How does that benefit the brushfire victims?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I didn't make any statement about efficacy, which in the case of back or neck pain, most doctors are not well positioned to treat conservatively.


Great post, but this I found funny .


----------



## MustangMike

I saw Jim about 6 times over 6 weeks. Each time he assessed my progress and we usually tried/added new stuff. We had to start real slow, I was hurtin!

When I first saw you post about her throwing a "bushfire" concert, I thought it was the start of a bad joke!!!


----------



## chipper1

Wife asked if we needed anything from Costco when she was there, I said get more TP, their out.
I said grab a package of paper towels and we'll check another store later.
Kids are gonna be on a TP restriction! .


----------



## svk

The dry rub pork ribs from Costco are awesome. Wrap in foil and bake for 3.5 hours.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The dry rub pork ribs from Costco are awesome. Wrap in foil and bake for 3.5 hours.



I don't know if I am a prepper or a horder or just odd but I am still using from a bale of TP I bought at Costco about 20 or more years ago. Still have several more bales in the stash. Same for paper towels. It really bugs my housekeeper that I am using from bales hat cost somewhere in the mid teens.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The dry rub pork ribs from Costco are awesome. Wrap in foil and bake for 3.5 hours.


Not an acceptable substitute for TP!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> The dry rub pork ribs from Costco are awesome. Wrap in foil and bake for 3.5 hours.


Mine come from the guy down the street. I pick it he slaughters it I get all the pork I need for a few months for a few months I only wrap an hour or two before finished 90 % of the poultry and meats are grown locally . Forgot the ribs


----------



## Multifaceted

SS396driver said:


> Relaxing . I'll be using the same setup end of week to brew beer



Ah, a fellow brewer, I see! I do 1 -2 batches per month, sometimes more. How long have you been brewing?


----------



## SS396driver

Multifaceted said:


> Ah, a fellow brewer, I see! I do 1 -2 batches per month, sometimes more. How long have you been brewing?


Since 2000. I help out the New Paltz brewery from time to time.

All grain brewer since 2004


----------



## svk

Got a few things in the mail. Parts to turn my cousins straight gassed 290 to a 390 and some bars for me.


----------



## Multifaceted

SS396driver said:


> Since 2000. I help out the New Paltz brewery from time to time.
> 
> All grain brewer since 2004



Very good! I've been going hard at it for almost 10 years, All-Grain since 2012. Both 5 gallon and 10 gallon rigs. Dual fermentation chambers, plus a 4 Tap kegerator. A lot of guys in my club have some pretty awesome rigs with pumps, PIDs, and automation, but mine is still gravity based and as simple as possible. Less stuff to clean, no what I mean? Ha ha, cheers!


----------



## SS396driver

Not really. Mine is a single tier sculpture with dual March pumps. Have the plate chiller the logering fridge and a 8 cft chest freezer converted to a keezer with s love controller. I pump the wort after cooling from outside with 22 ft of silicone 5/8 thick wall tubing to the fermenter. The fermenter stays in a cooling bath of water at 64° . It's a lot of clean up . And the 40 plus corny kegs my wife puts up with a lot.


----------



## Multifaceted

SS396driver said:


> Not really. Mine is a single tier sculpture with dual March pumps. Have the plate chiller the logering fridge and a 8 cft chest freezer converded to a keezer with s love controller. I pump the wort after cooling from outside with 22 ft of silicone 5/8 thick wall tubing to the fermenter. The fermenter stays in a cooling bath of water at 64° . It's a lot of clean up . And the 40 plus corny kegs my wife puts up with a lot.View attachment 803322
> View attachment 803323
> View attachment 803324



I just use a two vessel system, batch sparge or BIAB/MIAB depending on batch size, no pumps anymore. Wort is chilled via 25' or 50' immersion chillers from my well, in the summertime the temp controlled dual chest freezers bring the wort down to pitching temps in an hour or two if ground water too warm. On a good day I can knock out two back-to-back 5 gallons batches in about 5.5 hours, or a single 10 gallon batch in about 4.5 hours including cleanup. As homebrewers, we clean enough as it is, the less equipment I have to clean the better. Plus it gives me more time to BS and drink beer! It works well for me, and I've even got a few blue ribbons to prove it 

I used to have about 25 corny kegs but started selling or donating them as it is just far too many to have, most never get used. I'm down to about 14 now, some I use over at my FIL's house, have a two-tap system over there for him and try to keep him in beer at all times. I can regularly serve four at a time at my place, or if I'm not fermenting anything, the ferm chambers can serve double duty as auxiliary refrigerators to cold store other kegs to serve if I have them. Most I've had on tap at one time was 8 beers at a party we threw a few years ago. I have about 20 or so carboys and fermentation vessels as it is for long term aging (have a vast aged sour program) - and I'm not a fan of long term aging in kegs anyway. A lot of what I came into was inexpensive, so I try to give back to my club or help out an aspiring brewer who is just starting out.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Got a few things in the mail.



Cool. I got a new shirt. Pretty nice, eh? She does great work!


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I don't know if I am a prepper or a horder or just odd but I am still using from a bale of TP I bought at Costco about 20 or more years ago. Still have several more bales in the stash. Same for paper towels. It really bugs my housekeeper that I am using from bales hat cost somewhere in the mid teens.


Call it what they want, my basement looks like some of the places on American pickers.
Wife did manage to source a couple more bales and grabbed up a few more things we needed to restock, easy to do a month on what's here. If we needed more and it was hard to get something at the store, I'd buy a fishing hunting license and we'd be set off the woods and the river.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The dry rub pork ribs from Costco are awesome. Wrap in foil and bake for 3.5 hours.


We get day old ribs at the local BBQ joint that's a mile from the house as the crow flies, hard to make your own at $10 each, and they're all smoked on wood . I can make some good ribs, but why .
I made these for a cook off 2 yrs ago.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Cool. I got a new shirt. Pretty nice, eh? She does great work!
> 
> View attachment 803330


Nice shirt.
Did you get the saw.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Nice shirt.
> Did you get the saw.


Thanks, made by a gal in Holland, MI.
Decided not to get the saw, it was pretty rough.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> 15 filled to the brim . Others about 1/2 to 2/3 . So about 100 gallons to process. Warm but going to rain set up my instant canapy View attachment 803234



Can you make alcohol out of maple syrup.....[emoji848]. I mean. They make rum out of sugar...


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Thanks, made by a gal in Holland, MI.
> Decided not to get the saw, it was pretty rough.


Welcome. Really, been there once or twice, it's only about 50 min from our house. Many yrs ago I drove out of there to Chicago every night, it was a nice gig until the wanted me to be in Chicago at 4-5pm . I told them they needed to find another driver, even at 22 I knew that wasn't a goo thing for my stress level.
Bummer the saw wasn't too nice.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got a few things in the mail. Parts to turn my cousins straight gassed 290 to a 390 and some bars for me.
> View attachment 803319
> View attachment 803320


You better disinfect all those parts.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> I'm so glad I bought this commercial canopy. It's an impact brand just had a heavy down pour and it shrugged it off. I got tired of replacing the walmart crap every year or so. Have had it three now and it gets lots of use.



What exactly is it? This?

https://impactcanopy.com/us/

I put up this thing over our porch two summers ago. It stayed out even when we had 80mph winds. Very impressed with the material. Not a single tear or defect in it yet.

4x4’s bolted to the side of the porch and then concreted in the ground with boat winches on the post to tighten the canopy.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Anyone hear from Bigfella lately ?


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, my son was over the bridge on the weekend to pick up some Harley parts, a motor for his Tahoe, a vintage 3 wheeler in parts and this kitty that followed him home. He buys stuff on Craigslist and some other buy and sell sites. He brought home a big parts washer a few weeks ago. I think he gets it from his Mother.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper, my son was over the bridge on the weekend to pick up some Harley parts, a motor for his Tahoe, a vintage 3 wheeler in parts and this kitty that followed him home. He buys stuff on Craigslist and some other buy and sell sites. He brought home a big parts washer a few weeks ago. I think he gets it from his Mother.


The kids seem to be liking it .
Probably gonna be lots of deals on sleds(snow machines) this spring, we've had so little snow they didn't get used much down here.
Too bad he didn't swing by .
Sure it's his mom .


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> For the next month and a half, every day is like Friday!!!


Been there . I'm 61 this April. Been retired from my second career since 2010 . Get a pension from both havnt touch my savings or 401k . And I get SS next year . What really sucks is quarterly taxes.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Can you make alcohol out of maple syrup.....[emoji848]. I mean. They make rum out of sugar...
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yes you can but you can make alcohol out if any sugar . Mayple syrup is to much work to make it into alchohol. Simple mash of corn and cane sugar is all ya need


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> What exactly is it? This?
> 
> https://impactcanopy.com/us/
> 
> I put up this thing over our porch two summers ago. It stayed out even when we had 80mph winds. Very impressed with the material. Not a single tear or defect in it yet.
> 
> 4x4’s bolted to the side of the porch and then concreted in the ground with boat winches on the post to tighten the canopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yup . It's great portable canopy heavy . Came with four zippered side wall . Stayed in Carlisle last fall got down to low 30s . Had a small propane tent heater and a couple if sleeping bags. Stayed super warm . Even had a lightning storm never moved . Plenty of other cover it's were in the trash that morning


----------



## SS396driver

Multifaceted said:


> I just use a two vessel system, batch sparge or BIAB/MIAB depending on batch size, no pumps anymore. Wort is chilled via 25' or 50' immersion chillers from my well, in the summertime the temp controlled dual chest freezers bring the wort down to pitching temps in an hour or two if ground water too warm. On a good day I can knock out two back-to-back 5 gallons batches in about 5.5 hours, or a single 10 gallon batch in about 4.5 hours including cleanup. As homebrewers, we clean enough as it is, the less equipment I have to clean the better. Plus it gives me more time to BS and drink beer! It works well for me, and I've even got a few blue ribbons to prove it
> 
> I used to have about 25 corny kegs but started selling or donating them as it is just far too many to have, most never get used. I'm down to about 14 now, some I use over at my FIL's house, have a two-tap system over there for him and try to keep him in beer at all times. I can regularly serve four at a time at my place, or if I'm not fermenting anything, the ferm chambers can serve double duty as auxiliary refrigerators to cold store other kegs to serve if I have them. Most I've had on tap at one time was 8 beers at a party we threw a few years ago. I have about 20 or so carboys and fermentation vessels as it is for long term aging (have a vast aged sour program) - and I'm not a fan of long term aging in kegs anyway. A lot of what I came into was inexpensive, so I try to give back to my club or help out an aspiring brewer who is just starting out.


Boil in a bag is a great tool for brewing


----------



## SS396driver

9 hours later have about 2 gallons just about ready . I'll cap this and finish it off tomorrow as I have about 10 gallons of semi boiled off sap to finish off


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> For the next month and a half, every day is like Friday!!!



Boss lady told me to mail you some stuff and get the ball rolling 


Hey @SS396driver, Saturday was skating up on 209, passed the New Paltz Brewery. Heard you also steered SVK in the right direction on his 7.4.


----------



## MechanicMatt

How many trees does it take to make a gallon? Do you gravity syphon or vacuum pump out of the trees?


----------



## Ryan A

Potential apple wood scrounge this weekend. Worth it for firewood or market to wood smokers?


----------



## JustJeff

Apple is great firewood up there with sugar maple. Whenever I get my hands on some, I save some for the smoker grill.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Wife asked if we needed anything from Costco when she was there, I said get more TP, their out.
> I said grab a package of paper towels and we'll check another store later.
> Kids are gonna be on a TP restriction! .



Wally world was getting low the other day, I was able to grab a few extra packs. Seems everyone starting to freak out about the coronavirus.


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Can you make alcohol out of maple syrup.....[emoji848]. I mean. They make rum out of sugar...
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Hell of an idea!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Got a few things in the mail. Parts to turn my cousins straight gassed 290 to a 390 and some bars for me.
> View attachment 803319
> View attachment 803320



Nice!! 

I’m trying to grab a parts 310 from a guy up in Michigan. Looks like it’s pretty bare, but the piston and cylinder look to be in good condition. He’s got it listed for 50 bucks, and I’m trying to get them to ship it. If That doesn’t work out, I guess I’ll wait for the kit that I want to come in stock at Saw Salvage.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You better disinfect all those parts.


Shipped from US. Ordered Friday delivered Monday.


----------



## muad

MechanicMatt said:


> How many trees does it take to make a gallon? Do you gravity syphon or vacuum pump out of the trees?


Gravity feed. A good tree can fill a bucket in a day no problem. It takes 40 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of syrup


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Shipped from US. Ordered Friday delivered Monday.


I’d still hose everything down with Lysol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Shipped from US. Ordered Friday delivered Monday.


May want to wait a couple more days, but it should be okay lol.


muad said:


> I’d still hose everything down with Lysol


I do that with stuff from Ohio .
Good thing is my wife had been here for a while, figured she'd be okay .


----------



## svk

Too late


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Too late


.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Wally world was getting low the other day, I was able to grab a few extra packs. Seems everyone starting to freak out about the coronavirus.
> View attachment 803392


Yep, once the commander said something I thing many folks woke up, and TP was the first thing on the list, hand sanitizer was second.
Wonder if they got anything else?


muad said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I’m trying to grab a parts 310 from a guy up in Michigan. Looks like it’s pretty bare, but the piston and cylinder look to be in good condition. He’s got it listed for 50 bucks, and I’m trying to get them to ship it. If That doesn’t work out, I guess I’ll wait for the kit that I want to come in stock at Saw Salvage.


Where is it, theres a good number of guys up here who could probably help out.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, We haven't had much snow last very long this winter here either. They drove it pretty much all day on Sunday because the snow was melting fast. These darn little sleds really seem to hold their value. We have a Kitty Cat that I bought when my kids were little and it's still worth the same amount of money as when I bought it. I have a buddy that deals in used sleds and he's getting nervous about buying many this off season. My son also has a bunch of mini bikes, Honda 50s, 70s and the like. He's spoiling his kids worst than I spoiled mine.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper, We haven't had much snow last very long this winter here either. They drove it pretty much all day on Sunday because the snow was melting fast. These darn little sleds really seem to hold their value. We have a Kitty Cat that I bought when my kids were little and it's still worth the same amount of money as when I bought it. I have a buddy that deals in used sleds and he's getting nervous about buying many this off season. My son also has a bunch of mini bikes, Honda 50s, 70s and the like. He's spoiling his kids worst than I spoiled mine.


That's great they got to use it at all this yr, not enough here this morning to run one on snow, and now theres way less with the wind and the warmer temps.
They do hold their value well, I see the older ones for 3-600 normal and sometimes higher on one in real good condition, and the newer style for 8-1200.
Sounds like they are having a great time, you already know how much I like the Hondas .


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Yup . It's great portable canopy heavy . Came with four zippered side wall . Stayed in Carlisle last fall got down to low 30s . Had a small propane tent heater and a couple if sleeping bags. Stayed super warm . Even had a lightning storm never moved . Plenty of other cover it's were in the trash that morning


Let me know if you come to Carlisle this year. Only about 2o minutes or so from here. Me and some buddies used to go regularly back in the 80's to look for stuff for our old panel trucks. It was a standing joke, Carlisle next weekend? Don't forget your raincoat.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> How does that benefit the brushfire victims?



They get to see Katy Perry in their back yard for free. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Anyone hear from Bigfella lately ?



Nope. Looks like he hasn't been around since December.


----------



## LondonNeil

While on the drive washing my car at the weekend I had my neighbour ask me if the 'ban on firewood' would affect me. So I explained I get my wood green and season it myself for 2 years. I then told her, the stove is lit right now, can you see any smoke from my chimney? No she said.

Air dried wood, cut and split small (to fit the small stove) and given plenty of time to dry, and then burn hot with ample air.... That's all it takes


----------



## knockbill

Good morning,,,humpday already!!! rain/wind storms over night,,, looks like its over now,,, Enjoy...


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yep, once the commander said something I thing many folks woke up, and TP was the first thing on the list, hand sanitizer was second.
> Wonder if they got anything else?
> 
> Where is it, theres a good number of guys up here who could probably help out.


It’s up in Dearborn, MI.
If you search the FB marketplace, it’s listed as “Stihl parts saw”.

It’s a 310 made in like 01, and another rear handle assembly. I asked if he’d ship the 310 powerhead, and he declined


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> How many trees does it take to make a gallon? Do you gravity syphon or vacuum pump out of the trees?


More amount of taps than trees, some trees can support 2 taps some 1 . I have some trees that produce sap fast and a couple that while producing does it slow. All mine are gravity feed.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Boss lady told me to mail you some stuff and get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> Hey @SS396driver, Saturday was skating up on 209, passed the New Paltz Brewery. Heard you also steered SVK in the right direction on his 7.4.


 Ya he texted me on Monday.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> It’s up in Dearborn, MI.
> If you search the FB marketplace, it’s listed as “Stihl parts saw”.
> 
> It’s a 310 made in like 01, and another rear handle assembly. I asked if he’d ship the 310 powerhead, and he declined


Now I know why I haven't seen it, I don't facebook.
@square1 is on the other side of Detroit.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Let me know if you come to Carlisle this year. Only about 2o minutes or so from here. Me and some buddies used to go regularly back in the 80's to look for stuff for our old panel trucks. It was a standing joke, Carlisle next weekend? Don't forget your raincoat.


 I'll be there in April . Have my spot already. Wont set up a booth just park the truck . I usually just buy in the spring .


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> They get to see Katy Perry in their back yard for free. Can't complain about that.



Sounds like an emotional support then . Good deal


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Now I know why I haven't seen it, I don't facebook.
> @square1 is on the other side of Detroit.



Good man. 

FB is the devil. LMBO


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Boss lady told me to mail you some stuff and get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> Hey @SS396driver, Saturday was skating up on 209, passed the New Paltz Brewery. Heard you also steered SVK in the right direction on his 7.4.


Was a little of a coincidence as I was working on mine at the time. Waiting on the strange driveshaft 3 1/2 inch chrome moly with 1350 u joints . The summit valve covers were just to dyno the motor. Have some nice finned aluminum ones going on just before I put the nose back on


----------



## SS396driver

And why do people need so much TP. A case lasts months at my house. And anything with alcohol will kill germs. I keep rubbing alcohol in my truck a buck for a quart at the dollar store and its American made


Edit: Its like when were forecast to get a snow storm . People stock up on gallons of milk ,dozens of eggs and bread. What the hell ? You making bread pudding or a few hundred French toast.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> And why do people need so much TP. A case lasts months at my house. And anything with alcohol will kill germs. I keep rubbing alcohol in my truck a buck for a quart at the dollar store and its American made
> 
> 
> Edit: Its like when were forecast to get a snow storm . People stock up on gallons of milk ,dozens of eggs and bread. What the hell ? You making bread pudding or a few hundred French toast.


I like a clean butt personally and haven't found anything in nature that works as well lol. We go thru a lot of TP here, 3 kids and a lot of company, of I had to guess the average number of people in our home per day it would probably be 8 or 9, thats a lot of TP .
We get our eggs mainly from the neighbor, and raw milk from shares on a farm. We do have enough flour/sugar on hand to make enough food for a lot of people . And since I can't eat any complex carbs there's usually lots of meat and a bunch of peanut butter, oh and bags coffee/creamer .
Plenty of alcohol and vinegar on hand as too, amazing all you can do with vinegar.
Lots of herbs and spices in the fall, some fruit too, but we are lacking in veggies. Sure we could barter some wood for them if needed .


----------



## svk

We go through PT like crazy too with 7 people in the house

We do not have a lot of food on hand at any given moment. We do have several cans of protein shakes though which could be mixed with water if needed. 30 meals to a can.

Anytime we have tons of food in the house, everyone seems to eat more than necessary. So usually we have anywhere from a day to a week worth. And someone is in town at least 6 days a week if needed.

If the event of a total quarantine I could bring out the spear and darkhouse. Pretty easy to stick a decent fish per day which would provide plenty of protein to feed the family. Poached northern is delicious.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We go through PT like crazy too with 7 people in the house
> 
> We do not have a lot of food on hand at any given moment. We do have several cans of protein shakes though which could be mixed with water if needed. 30 meals to a can.
> 
> Anytime we have tons of food in the house, everyone seems to eat more than necessary. So usually we have anywhere from a day to a week worth. And someone is in town at least 6 days a week if needed.
> 
> If the event of a total quarantine I could bring out the spear and darkhouse. Pretty easy to stick a decent fish per day which would provide plenty of protein to feed the family. Poached northern is delicious.


You should really get a license lol.


----------



## Smacktooth

Scrounged some more of that mystery meat. After some interweb comparisons, I’m guessing pignut hickory. 






Whatever it is, it’s gonna get get burned [emoji2375][emoji16]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

Burn it all! There's a pandemic on!

I do a lot of fasting. Cuts down on the need for food and paper products.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You should really get a license lol.


LMFAO. POACHED as in boiled in water you smarty pants


----------



## svk

Smacktooth said:


> Scrounged some more of that mystery meat. After some interweb comparisons, I’m guessing pignut hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it’s gonna get get burned [emoji2375][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are right. Dried ends sure look hickory as does the bark. How does it smell?


----------



## MustangMike

If it is Hickory, give it a lot of time to season, and don't split it too large.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> LMFAO. POACHED as in boiled in water you smarty pants


.
Couldn't help myself .


----------



## SS396driver

I may not be prepper but my sons dog is, from my sons Instagram


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> I may not be prepper but my sons dog is from my sons Instagram View attachment 803547


Looks like he might shoot south"paw".


----------



## SS396driver

Pulled this from my neighbors recycle bin . Looks like I can make a pickeroon/hookeroon out of it


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Looks like I can make a pickeroon/hookeroon out of itView attachment 803561


Nooo! Use it for it's intended purpose!!


----------



## U&A

Stopped at my local dealer. They always have this orange Husqvarna Bar leaning up against the wall (behind the wire rack they hang the saws on) behind the saws. I never stopped to look at it mostly because it’s orange and I think it looks stupid[emoji23][emoji23]

Well today out of curiosity I asked how much for the bar. I did not know the length pitch or gauge it was for either.

Strange size. They said its a 44”....

I’ve never heard of that bar length before by husky. I think he was wrong but I did not want to question him. They said they would be extremely happy to sell it because it’s been on the wall for a few years. 

He said I’ll cut you a deal MSRP is $290!!!! He was going to sell it to me for $240!!

I quickly responded with I can buy the same set up by Oregon in a 42 inch for about $110 to $120. 

He says..”wow...really”

Guess it staying on the wall for another couple years[emoji23]




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Nooo! Use it for it's intended purpose!!


I wouldn't cut the blade up . Could use it for the zombie attack. Just make a real heavy pick for it and just change out the blade. Saw you other post it being a brush axe


----------



## SS396driver

I also grabbed these . All 4 front and rear looks to be from a one of those old Toyota class C campers . Got the original wrench too. Going to use two on the rear of the dump trailer when I'm setting in big logs with the arch


----------



## dancan

Meenwhile , somewhere in Australia


----------



## dancan

"Police confirmed they were called to a supermarket in Sydney to deal with "a disturbance in an aisle," with local media reporting the authorities had cordoned off the toilet paper shelves as a result."

Serious chit !


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> Meenwhile , somewhere in Australia


 Husband "Honey I got the last of the tp". Wife " Great did you get milk?" 

Husband ."I'll be right back"


----------



## SS396driver

Was in Walmart here today no mad rush isles fully stocked. Must be regional thing.


----------



## SS396driver

Now if they ran out of bud lite or Milwaukees best there would be riots


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Was in Walmart here today no mad rush isles fully stocked. Must be regional thing.



Well chit..... 


[emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Well chit.....
> 
> 
> [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Or lack there of


----------



## dancan

Our Costco , well ,,,
Our local grocery stores , looks like business as usual .
Try and find 3M N95 masks at wholesale , good luck but I did score 9 boxes of 20 , I'll trade them for beer 
I had a 50 pack of dust masks that we use when we grind rust off of rims , told that to a friend , he said he wanted a box so I got him one .
They cost 8$ for 50 , he brought me 20$ the next day , I told him I wanted 8 , he said he sold them for 30$ and to order more boxes Lol


----------



## U&A

dancan said:


> Our Costco , well ,,,
> Our local grocery stores , looks like business as usual .
> Try and find 3M N95 masks at wholesale , good luck but I did score 9 boxes of 20 , I'll trade them for beer
> I had a 50 pack of dust masks that we use when we grind rust off of rims , told that to a friend , he said he wanted a box so I got him one .
> They cost 8$ for 50 , he brought me 20$ the next day , I told him I wanted 8 , he said he sold them for 30$ and to order more boxes Lol



Mask wont stop any kind of flu or corona. But dont tell your buddy. [emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> If it is Hickory, give it a lot of time to season, and don't split it too large.



Hickory has got to be about the worst as far as drying time isnt it? I think it’s worse than oak at least


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

U&A said:


> Mask wont stop any kind of flu or corona. But dont tell your buddy. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Well aware of that , he posted them as "Comfort" masks Lol


----------



## SS396driver

I have a crapload of dusk masks . Dont use them because of the beard . Also three or four real paint masks with carbon filters for the wife she likes to paint things


----------



## Philbert

There is an important difference between '_masks_' and '_respirators_'. The latter are tested and certified, even if they are single use 'paper' (they are not really paper) and look similar.

If the respirators fit comfortably, they are probably not working correctly. They must fit tight enough to form a seal, otherwise, air will take the 'path of least resistance' around the edges, instead of being filtered. Guys (or gals!) with heavy facial hair can shave just the areas where the respirator seals, or use a 'supplied air respirator', or a 'PAPR' (powered air purifying respirator) which pulls air through a filter with a fan, and then pumps it to a hood. The positive pressure of the filtered air pushes the 'bad' air away from the users' breathing zone.

Masks just catch the big droplets when you sneeze (and exhale) and are also good for robbing convenience stores.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> There is an important difference between '_masks_' and '_respirators_'. The latter are tested and certified, even if they are single use 'paper' (they are not really paper) and look similar.
> 
> If the respirators fit comfortably, they are probably not working correctly. They must fit tight enough to form a seal, otherwise, air will take the 'path of least resistance' around the edges, instead of being filtered. Guys (or gals!) with heavy facial hair can shave just the areas where the respirator seals, or use a 'supplied air respirator', or a 'PAPR' (powered air purifying respirator) which pulls air through a filter with a fan, and then pumps it to a hood. The positive pressure of the filtered air pushes the 'bad' air away from the users' breathing zone.
> 
> Masks just catch the big droplets when you sneeze (and exhale) and are also good for robbing convenience stores.
> 
> Philbert


 I have a positive pressure hood with a oilless turbin to paint with . Wont shave the beard I use it when I use the media blaster too


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> I have a positive pressure hood with a oilless turbin to paint with .


That sounds like a positive attitude!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Unless one would follow all the protocols for dealing with deadly pathogens , everything is a placebo lol
I'll live on the edge and only wear my chainsaw Pe Pe Ee while scrounging wood on the weekends .
I'll go buff and not wear a mask or use Purell


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I'll live on the edge and only wear my chainsaw Pe Pe Ee while scrounging wood on the weekends .


You live in Nova Scotia. The virus has no idea where that is!

Philbert


----------



## 2012outdoorsman

Guy at work cleared some land and piled the logs. Asked me if I wanted some....what do you think my answer was?

Only issue is hes 47miles from me. Rented a 12k lb dump trailer for the weekend and was able to get about 3/4 of it. He loaded trailer with his excavator so minimal work besides the long drives for me. Mostly oak and maple. Got enough to last me next year. Wish he was closer as theres more but with having kids and lots of work, time is hard to come by.


----------



## muad

2012outdoorsman said:


> Guy at work cleared some land and piled the logs. Asked me if I wanted some....what do you think my answer was?
> 
> Only issue is hes 47miles from me. Rented a 12k lb dump trailer for the weekend and was able to get about 3/4 of it. He loaded trailer with his excavator so minimal work besides the long drives for me. Mostly oak and maple. Got enough to last me next year. Wish he was closer as theres more but with having kids and lots of work, time is hard to come by.


Score!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

dancan said:


> Meenwhile , somewhere in Australia


I can picture a max max style post apocalyptic dystopian world where people are roaming the streets looking for roast coffee beans.......... but toilet paper come on Australia get a grip of yourself


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> I can picture a max max style post apocalyptic dystopian world where people are roaming the streets looking for roast coffee beans.......... but toilet paper come on Australia get a grip of yourself


I'm with you on the beans, I do like a clean bottom too though lol.


----------



## panolo

My Cambodian buddy is pissed because they quit ordering the good rice and all there is the sweet stuff left. Says he ate worse crap growing up than corona. He's down to 20 pounds and says his kids are going to have to learn to eat sammich's cause he ain't sharing. LOL!


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like an emotional support then . Good deal



It is. Reality is that we're in the middle of nowhere and a top-notch singer is doing a gig for nothing? Pretty sweet. Sure, she's got her knockers (  ) … but it is genuinely good of her to do this, I'm sure it ain't cheap to do. 

There must have been some good PR work done to get her up here since we were more inconvenienced by the fires up here than devastated. But the town of Bright where the concert will be is a well known tourist location in our state so even though no-one got killed by fire in Bright and other places were worse off, this is where it is being held. 



Smacktooth said:


> Scrounged some more of that mystery meat. After some interweb comparisons, I’m guessing pignut hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it’s gonna get get burned [emoji2375][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like nice BTUs to me!



dancan said:


> Meenwhile , somewhere in Australia



This is what I don't get. If I was confined to my house, I would be most worried about the beer supply. I mean, if you need to have a dump and there's no dunny paper, well the shower is just there. Might be different for the girls, I suppose, but who cares?


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> We go through PT like crazy too



I knew it!!


----------



## Cowboy254

We've had more than 100mm (4 inches) of rain in the last 36 hours, might even be able to dig a hole in the back yard. Fire season is officially over according to Cowboy. Thus scrounging season begins!


----------



## svk

About 2" of fresh snow on the ground today. This is only the second time since the end of january that we've had any appreciable snow. Which is fine with me.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> About 2" of fresh snow on the ground today. This is only the second time since the end of january that we've had any appreciable snow. Which is fine with me.


High of 47 here today, and snow tonight lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> High of 47 here today, and snow tonight lol.


This has been a wild winter. My dad is out near Salt Lake and it was 60 there yesterday! And warm on the east coast too.


----------



## SS396driver

2012outdoorsman said:


> Guy at work cleared some land and piled the logs. Asked me if I wanted some....what do you think my answer was?
> 
> Only issue is hes 47miles from me. Rented a 12k lb dump trailer for the weekend and was able to get about 3/4 of it. He loaded trailer with his excavator so minimal work besides the long drives for me. Mostly oak and maple. Got enough to last me next year. Wish he was closer as theres more but with having kids and lots of work, time is hard to come by.


Shame you cant get the rest. Hate leaving wood


----------



## farmer steve

So who likes the new format


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> So who likes the new format


Not I !!!,,, way to old for "change for changes sake" !!! There is supposed to be a button at teh bottom of teh page to make the format *"more like it was before"*,,, but I cant find it..*.*


----------



## Deleted member 150358

It's a little much for my $100 phone. Sign me up for the lite version.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> So who likes the new format



It'll take some getting used to. I finally found a way to get signed in a few minutes ago. Thought I had been banned or sumpin.


----------



## motorhead99999

MechanicMatt said:


> Anybody wanna guess who the owner of this Jeep was?View attachment 789408


Now that’s how a Jeep is suppose to be used. I use to use mine for a log skidder then I got the tractor


----------



## hamish

Hate the new format.
But hey got some wood and spoke to a birch tree about coronavirus.
Neither of us have it.


----------



## LondonNeil

jeez, this the second website I commonly use to get a new format this week!


----------



## SS396driver

Dont like it at all


----------



## rarefish383

Second one for me too, I guess I'll get used to it?


----------



## rarefish383

Is there a button at the bottom to shoot you back to the top, or do you have to click and drag it?


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Is there a button at the bottom to shoot you back to the top, or do you have to click and drag it?


Can't see anything but until it's found, can you hit the 'Home' key on your keyboard?


----------



## LondonNeil

why don't threads with no new replies go grey? and ...ah no...just answered my second question.... just the greying out that really relly bugs me for now.


----------



## dancan

Had a customer stop by today and said "It's been under the deck for a while , here, I'll never burn it."



Corona free , so dry it could double as tp


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> So who likes the new format


Kinda confusing, but at least I have options other than liking a post, now I can "react" 6 different ways.
I've been getting lots of reactions since the change.
Don't like that you have to keep opening the emoticons either .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> It's a little much for my $100 phone. Sign me up for the lite version.


Pain on my $55 phone too .
I don't see anyplace to change to the old layout or a different style on mobile devices, but it's not a happy experience on my phone at all, and I'm not 100% sold on my laptop either .


----------



## James Miller

This new format is hateful on a phone.


----------



## dancan

I dunno bout this new format ...


----------



## James Miller

May be enough for me to go other places for my saw/wood talk.


----------



## dancan

Yup , too busy of a page , too blocky , header way too big , no "Unread post" button


----------



## MNGuns

Had a few beers...logged on..whaaaat happened?


----------



## dancan

Found the "Jump to New" button up top


----------



## Haywire

MNGuns said:


> Had a few beers...logged on..whaaaat happened?


Don't worry, it's not the beer!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Pain on my $55 phone too .
> I don't see anyplace to change to the old layout or a different style on mobile devices, but it's not a happy experience on my phone at all, and I'm not 100% sold on my laptop either .


It's getting a little better now that the scripts are cached. I do wish there was a lite mobile theme. My guess is they don't want the hassle of maintaining another theme.


----------



## chucker

this will keep everyone on their toes and guessing whats coming next....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sucks!!! Just when ya get the old one mastered..... hey maybe the rep will come back.......


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Sucks!!! Just when ya get the old one mastered..... hey maybe the rep will come back........


I'm waiting for the unlike button, or a thumbs down  .


----------



## KiwiBro

It's funny that a website of chainsaw/outdoorsy/forestry types needs various 'like' options for more nuanced communications. For the love of [insert your deity here] please don't turn this place into facebook!

*edit* ha, they are not called likes anymore they are called 'reactions'. Will change the note under my username avatar in recognition of this brave new world...be right back...

*edit* aaaah, that feels better. So good I'm going to see if I can angry face my own post once I get done with this edit...be right back...

*edit* Well, looks like I can't like myself so won't be going blind tonight.

*edit* We need a 'reaction' along these lines:


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> I'm waiting for the unlike button, or a thumbs down  .


They have them now


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> They have them now


Sort of, but I want something that just says I 100% disagree with this post, but I don't have to have a spine and say it in a reply  .


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> They have them now


Looks like I can use a couple different ones once someone else likes it, wonder if there is only allowed what would be considered neutral "reactions" or positive


----------



## MechanicMatt

I just can’t wait to see all the reply’s to PDQL’s posts in WTF thread now....


----------



## KiwiBro

Do we have a 'trending' yet? Can we get #boycottReactions trending on AS?


----------



## muad

A guy leaves to work a 12+ hour day, and returns and his new fav site is revamped. This will have to grow on me.
Load times seems quicker for me.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Do we have a 'trending' yet? Can we get #boycottReactions trending on AS?


I was looking at you guys hateful replies to my post above(lol), and I just realized you can't see the likes under the post counts, but you can now see the "reactions" count on the members page. What I'm wondering is as I was saying above I wonder if any reaction raises that number or just the "positive" reactions .


----------



## chipper1

Just noticed something real funny, there's a report button next to the edit button, @KiwiBro you can't like yourself, but you can report yourself.


----------



## muad

Did they do away with our sigs?


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Did they do away with our sigs?


You're better off, those things will kill you.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> Did they do away with our sigs?


Finally, an improvement


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> You're better off, those things will kill you.


Ya...much better off with Glocks.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> It'll take some getting used to. I finally found a way to get signed in a few minutes ago. Thought I had been banned or sumpin.



Making progress. I found the old "alerts" button. It is no the 'bell' icon at top. Very with annoying write up in it "xxx reacted to your post in scrounging firewood with like" Geeze!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

It must be more exciting if someone 'reacts' to your post rather than just 'likes' it.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> You're better off, those things will kill you.


I quit a long time ago. Only partake when I’ve had a good amount to dri


woodchip rookie said:


> Ya...much better off with Glocks.



Or better yet a 1911...


----------



## svk

Hoping this is the last subzero night. It dropped quickly as it was 1 above at 2 am.

Ok


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hoping this is the last subzero night. It dropped quickly as it was 1 above at 2 am.
> View attachment 804021
> Ok


Remember the seasons up there Steve, you're just entering "false spring" .
Snowed here last night and heading to 38 for the high today, tomorrow morning they're saying 17 and then a high of 47 .
Wild times I tell ya.


----------



## md1486

dancan said:


> Found the "Jump to New" button up top


Thanks that was what I was looking for. Im almost certain that this button was not there yesterday


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Can't see anything but until it's found, can you hit the 'Home' key on your keyboard?


Yep, that worked.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> I quit a long time ago. Only partake when I’ve had a good amount to dri
> 
> 
> Or better yet a 1911...


Personally, I like my Colt Model 1927, 11.25 MM!


----------



## md1486

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, that worked.



On computer, when you start scrolling up a bit, there's a button with an arrow that appear in the lower right. One click and up you go


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, that worked.


Not on my Chrome book.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Not on my Chrome book.


It seems it only shows up for a couple of seconds then disappears. Happens on my phone and laptop.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> It seems it only shows up for a couple of seconds then disappears. Happens on my phone and laptop.



It only appears for me if I scroll all the way to the very bottom of the page on my phone.


----------



## Levi of the North

muad said:


> Did they do away with our sigs?



Sig lines only seem to appear once you're logged-on to the site.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> It only appears for me if I scroll all the way to the very bottom of the page on my phone.


Having scrolled down the page, try dragging the scroll bar up a bit - it triggers the arrow. At least on my PC.


----------



## farmer steve

Levi of the North said:


> Sig lines only seem to appear once you're logged-on to the site.


I don't see them on my phone. I'll double check on the laptop this evening


----------



## rarefish383

Hey, I just found the little green up arrow. While scrolling down it lights up, if you stop scrolling, it goes out, and if you go below the last post, it goes out.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Hey, I just found the little green up arrow. While scrolling down it lights up, if you stop scrolling, it goes out, and if you go below the last post, it goes out.


When it goes out, just scroll up a wee bit and it will come back.


----------



## SS396driver

Little rain here so I worked inside . Got the auxiliary oiler pretty much done. Just need mount it and figure out the drip line mounting . The smaller one is what I started with


----------



## muad

Picked up new o-rings for the 254 gas/oil caps. Should stop the fuel leak I hope.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Me and some of my crew of 34. I’m in maroon. Uncle Mustang knows most of the crew


----------



## KiwiBro

The diversity police will be along shortly...


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> The diversity police will be along shortly...


Assuming you are referring to Matt's pic? I would be willing to bet there is some Puerto Rican blood in there somewhere, it is close to NYC after all.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Assuming you are referring to Matt's pic? I would be willing to bet there is some Puerto Rican blood in there somewhere, it is close to NYC after all.



What? Lol. Not all that close bout 100 miles from NYC and it's like a whole different state. There is still a lot ethnicity in the picture .


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> What? Lol. Not all that close bout 100 miles from NYC and it's like a whole different state. There is still a lot ethnicity in the picture .


Tons of PR’s up by Poughkeepsie!


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Tons of PR’s up by Poughkeepsie!


That would be Latin Americans. Mostly Mexican and south American. Puerto Rico residences are American citizens . 

I went to Italy about 10 years ago it's amazing how they can tell where you came from . Was in a leather store with my wife in Florence and the shop keeper looked at us and said she was of polish descent which was accurate then he looked at me and said Siciliano with a little attitude. Found out as we dont think of Sicily as Italian they think of us as African.


----------



## dancan

When I hold the mouse pointer over the Arboristsite . com logo at the top of the page it quivers and looks like the page wants to crash lol
Holding the mouse over your names pops up a popup that takes up half the page on my desktop .


----------



## Ryan A

Not digging the new format...

Used to be a regular on Yellowbullet(car forum) but the forum was bought by a company, changed the format. There was an option to “uncheck” mobile viewing option and it went to PC viewing version.
Now, the option is no longer available and needless to say, I haven’t been back. Not mobile user friendly at all.Stinks.


----------



## dancan

I usually use tapatalk to browse forums on my phone or tablet , AS no longer works .


----------



## SS396driver

Okay, the new format is just that, new , but I'm on many car sites that look like this and it takes a while to get used to. There are threads about it ,why not keep the comments there


----------



## Ryan A

Turn off for the majority. I think most forums have a shelf life, hoping AS hasn’t hit that.

Keep It Simple Stupid (KISS) should apply here. Wasn’t broke, no need to “fix”.


----------



## JustJeff

A little fresh snow today. I usually use Tapatalk as well. Hopefully they get that figured out soon.


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure why there are 2 pics. Dang change! Change is bad. Fear the change! Lol


----------



## MechanicMatt

I got two black dudes and a PR that work for me. They are great guys. Good hardworking men that bust their asses to support their families. Trash comes in ALL colors.... even white


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Not sure why there are 2 pics. Dang change! Change is bad. Fear the change! Lol


Sorry about sending that Jeff, it was rain on this side of the pond.
You can go back in that post and edit the second picture out. My guess is you hit "Full image" twice when you posted it.
This was a nice little cloud out here today, even saw a little snow come out of it around 930am, that's after it was raining at the house earlier lol.


----------



## svk

I had been given these bars by a fellow AS member several years ago now. Finally pulled them out to see what they were. Mostly small Husky .325/.058 with a couple of large Husky 3/8 .058. All but one of them are useable bars. Looks like I’m set for quite some time especially for the small mount .325 saws.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had been given these bars by a fellow AS member several years ago now. Finally pulled them out to see what they were. Mostly small Husky .325/.058 with a couple of large Husky 3/8 .058. All but one of them are useable bars. Looks like I’m set for quite some time especially for the small mount .325 saws.
> View attachment 804273


That's great.
I like the laminate bars on small saws, much lighter where it counts the most.


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 804263
> 
> A little fresh snow today. I usually use Tapatalk as well. Hopefully they get that figured out soon.
> View attachment 804263


Eeeeww white stuff. Going to key west in a few days. Need the sun about now


----------



## KiwiBro

MechanicMatt said:


> I got two black dudes and a PR that work for me. They are great guys. Good hardworking men that bust their asses to support their families. Trash comes in ALL colors.... even white


Amen, brotha. Amen.


----------



## SS396driver

I'm done with winters. Key west last spring​


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I got two black dudes and a PR that work for me. They are great guys. Good hardworking men that bust their asses to support their families. Trash comes in ALL colors.... even white


Yup . Known lots of lazy ass people , and in reality most were caucasian. My uncle employed a man by the name of Luthor. Black man the hardest working man I will or have ever known. Worked 6 days a week then would collect bottles at night and do charity work on his day off on Sunday.


----------



## MustangMike

When I was a single parent and brought my two young daughters to see Key West I did not mind the Pink Taxis too much, but having a Gay Men's Sex kit on display in almost every single store window was a real turn off.

I wasn't expecting it, and I could not get them away from there fast enough.


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Used to be a regular on Yellowbullet(car forum)



Well, this was not a Bullet, but there were only 917 of them made, and I had one. It is a 2000 Zinc Yellow GT Feature Car.

My plate abbreviated Yellow Horse.


----------



## Haywire

Spring is in the air. Saw 50° for the first time this year.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> When I was a single parent and brought my two young daughters to see Key West I did not mind the Pink Taxis too much, but having a Gay Men's Sex kit on display in almost every single store window was a real turn off.
> 
> I wasn't expecting it, and I could not get them away from there fast enough.


Really not sure what your talking about. But then again I didn't bring young kids so maybe I didn't see what you saw. If you went during fantasy fest then anything is possible.

I was at mount Rushmore in 2008 Sturgis bike week . Family in an RV had No idea what was going on but what was really cool the 300 or so "bikers" let them get in front of the line to see the monument. Met up with them at the campground lempher . Actually made them change their minds about "bikers"


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Spring is in the air. Saw 50° for the first time this year.
> View attachment 804291


That's an awesome picture!


----------



## farmer steve

Levi of the North said:


> Sig lines only seem to appear once you're logged-on to the site.


Yep don't see them on my phone but can see them on the laptop.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Yep don't see them on my phone but can see them on the laptop.


Rotate your phone 90 degrees - they show up for me then. Kinda cool actually since it saves space, but I can still see the info if I want to. They really ARE smart phones!


----------



## svk

Going to be a busy day today. 
Our varsity boys basketball plays in the second of four rounds of the region basketball playoffs. We have the 2 seed and beat the 1 seed during the regular season matchup but as you know, “any given Sunday”. We beat the team we are playing today by 23 points a few weeks back but nothing is guaranteed.

The boys state hockey tournament finals are today as well. Minnesota produces more D1 hockey players than any other state so the tournament is loaded with talent. It’s by far the best tournament at any level that I watch as most of the games are close. A team about 90 miles from here is playing for the class A championship. IIRC they’ve placed in the top 3 in 9 out of the last ten tournaments with two of them being championships so needless to say they’ve got a good program.

I’m probably going to haul another load of wood to the house. Burn times are getting pretty long, we often only need to load twice a day now. Since it’s nice I would like to do some cutting but need to find some trees. Maybe will see if my neighbors woodlot has any standing dead.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Going to be a busy day today.
> I’m probably going to haul another load of wood to the house. Burn times are getting pretty long, we often only need to load twice a day now. Since it’s nice I would like to do some cutting but need to find some trees. Maybe will see if my neighbors woodlot has any standing dead.


Good morning Steve.
Took a nice walk around the neighbors property earlier under beautiful blue skies and surveyed some trees to cut. The storm that trash many trees on our property last summer also pushed many down at his place too. I ran into him at the meat market, asked him if he wanted the leaners taken down and he said take what you want. filling my woodshed for two yrs out will probably be getting put on hold, gotta get while the getting is good . Hope you can find some good ones to get too.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Steve.
> Took a nice walk around the neighbors property earlier under beautiful blue skies and surveyed some trees to cut. The storm that trash many trees on our property last summer also pushed many down at his place too. I ran into him at the meat market, asked him if he wanted the leaners taken down and he said take what you want. filling my woodshed for two yrs out will probably be getting put on hold, gotta get while the getting is good . Hope you can find some good ones to get too.


Have you been down I-94 lately and seen where they're clearing the right of way?


----------



## Haywire

Love the smell of fresh split green Aspen..


----------



## rarefish383

Well, most of you know I don't scrounge much. My cousin is in the tree business and I have two farms I can collect standing dead Oak, and now Ash on. Starting Monday I'm starting my first scrounge from a stranger, and they are only paying me $250 a day to haul out 30 or so downed Oaks. A storm went through last year and every friend they have has been cutting, but all they can handle is the limb wood. Pretty much all we have is 28-32" White Oak saw logs. Hope to get 4 loads a day home. Taking the new FEL to help. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ryan A

Applewood scrounge, split a load and came back home. Will grab more tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Well, most of you know I don't scrounge much. My cousin is in the tree business and I have two farms I can collect standing dead Oak, and now Ash on. Starting Monday I'm starting my first scrounge from a stranger, and they are only paying me $250 a day to haul out 30 or so downed Oaks. A storm went through last year and every friend they have has been cutting, but all they can handle is the limb wood. Pretty much all we have is 28-32" White Oak saw logs. Hope to get 4 loads a day home. Taking the new FEL to help. Wish me luck!


Go Joe!!! BTW you SUCK!!!!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

rarefish383 said:


> Well, most of you know I don't scrounge much. My cousin is in the tree business and I have two farms I can collect standing dead Oak, and now Ash on. Starting Monday I'm starting my first scrounge from a stranger, and they are only paying me $250 a day to haul out 30 or so downed Oaks. A storm went through last year and every friend they have has been cutting, but all they can handle is the limb wood. Pretty much all we have is 28-32" White Oak saw logs. Hope to get 4 loads a day home. Taking the new FEL to help. Wish me luck!


be sure to post up some pics.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> Love the smell of fresh split green Aspen..
> View attachment 804465


We dont have that here


----------



## Haywire

woodchip rookie said:


> We dont have that here


It's nothing special as far as burning goes, but it makes great kindling.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> We dont have that here


No poplar there?


----------



## Ryan A

SS396driver said:


> Okay, the new format is just that, new , but I'm on many car sites that look like this and it takes a while to get used to. There are threads about it ,why not keep the comments there





chipper1 said:


> No poplar there?



Poplar is easy to cut, split, and dries fast. I can‘t think of a worse smelling firewood than poplar though. Cat urine comes to mind....


----------



## James Miller

Little cherry scrounge today. It was in the way of the busted up mulberry I really want.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> No poplar there?


Lots of poplar


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Steve.
> Took a nice walk around the neighbors property earlier under beautiful blue skies and surveyed some trees to cut. The storm that trash many trees on our property last summer also pushed many down at his place too. I ran into him at the meat market, asked him if he wanted the leaners taken down and he said take what you want. filling my woodshed for two yrs out will probably be getting put on hold, gotta get while the getting is good . Hope you can find some good ones to get too.


Drove to GR yesterday. They're trimming branches off trees along the Bluewater Hwy east of Ionia. Could have filled my truck & small trailer with 6~10" rounds bucked into 32~36 lengths in a matter of minutes on the way over. It was pretty picked over by the time I came back through mid-afternoon.
Beautiful day to cruise along the Bluewater.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Lots of poplar


Poplar=Aspen .


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Drove to GR yesterday. They're trimming branches off trees along the Bluewater Hwy east of Ionia. Could have filled my truck & small trailer with 6~10" rounds bucked into 32~36 lengths in a matter of minutes on the way over. It was pretty picked over by the time I came back through mid-afternoon.
> Beautiful day to cruise along the Bluewater.


Should have stopped buy, had the little 242xp out and cut a tanks worth.
If you took 21 all the way across you were a mile away from my house when you went thru Lowell.
If your through the area shoot me a PM, you're more than welcome to swing by and bring your family along or whoever is with you as well .


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Lionsfan said:


> Have you been down I-94 lately and seen where they're clearing the right of way?


I have, near Paw Paw exit for five mile stretch east and west. Chipping tops, and the looks to be 10" and bigger trunks are in scattered piles along interstate fence line. There is hundreds of cords. Some areas look pretty wet. Makes you wonder where it is going to go. Stopping there certainly would not be allowed. Subcontracted out most likely.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> I have, near Paw Paw exit for five mile stretch east and west. Chipping tops, and the looks to be 10" and bigger trunks are in scattered piles along interstate fence line. There is hundreds of cords. Some areas look pretty wet. Makes you wonder where it is going to go. Stopping there certainly would not be allowed. Subcontracted out most likely.


I haven't made it thru that portion of 94 in a while, but they are getting a lot done on the portion near Jackson.
I travel across 96 and then the n-s expressways mostly these days, haven't been by your place in a long time, but made it as far as holland last fall.


----------



## hamish

Big sky days here. Packed away the generator till December, already have more solar than i can use (160watts of panels). Spent some time swinging the HB, seems only another 2 feet of snow then ill be at the bottom of my first row on the wood pile.
Did my part and fumigated for corona virus, working so far!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Bumping 57°F before its over here. I'll take it. My Febuary electric bill was only $77 and that was running sander and electric heater when I did that floor. Febuary usually breaks out as my highest usage around $88 average I think.


----------



## dancan

Big sky day here !!!
But , a Cantoo kinda start .











I managed to get the duelly out without having to call a lifeline Lol


----------



## Be Stihl

Smacktooth said:


> Scrounged some more of that mystery meat. After some interweb comparisons, I’m guessing pignut hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it’s gonna get get burned [emoji2375][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pretty sure that’s hickory, or at least it looks like a species here in KY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Big sky day here !!!
> But , a Cantoo kinda start .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get the duelly out without having to call a lifeline Lol


Jack it up and gas on it? LOL.


----------



## dancan

Nah , took the X25 to the ice lol


----------



## muad

The splitter is fixed. The o-ring worked, it was a tad too small, but it’s not leaking. Will try to get the next larger size next time I’m at Rural King.

Thanks for the help gents!


----------



## dancan

Was almost outta wood at the house , the wife didn't like the way I was looking at the kitchen table so she sent me out 
I found this tangle


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Out cutting/splitting. I saw a bee fly by.


----------



## svk

It must have been 60 earlier as it’s still 52 degrees at 6:15. 
Didn’t cut anything but had several saws out on the tailgate changing bar/chain combos.


----------



## 95custmz

Sandhill Crane said:


> Out cutting/splitting. I saw a bee fly by.


Saw a Honey be today, also. Spring must be near!


----------



## dancan

No bees here yet lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muad said:


> The splitter is fixed. The o-ring worked, it was a tad too small, but it’s not leaking. Will try to get the next larger size next time I’m at Rural King.
> 
> Thanks for the help gents!


Now that your experienced I have a 3 lever valve on the tractor needs O'rings.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> No bees here yet lol


watch your back side as there right on your heels... lol


----------



## U&A

4year old and i did some scrounging for fallen trees today. Didn’t get very far but he really enjoyed helping. 

He even marked trees with purple chalk on the way out so we didn’t get lost[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. 100% his idea.

Found some ash that is on its last leg of usefulness. Got it out of the swamp. Found a small diameter (6”) hickory (not pictured) that a tree fell on [emoji20]. Cut her up so i can use it in 3 years[emoji1787]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

So is the activity around here way down because this new layout stinks or cause it’s really nice out?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> So is the activity around here way down because this new layout stinks or cause it’s really nice out?


Yes. 


It does seem activity is down. At least they turned back on the bold thread titles so I can tell what I haven't read yet. Much of the rest of the new format may just take getting used to.


----------



## U&A

Cant see a difference on my tapatalk app. 

Im just sick of all you guys and your crap..........




JK[emoji1787]

Its the nice weather for me. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

Sandhill Crane said:


> Out cutting/splitting. I saw a bee fly by.


Sadly we haven’t seen any action from our hives today. Looks like we lost all three hives.

Bummer.


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> Now that your experienced I have a 3 lever valve on the tractor needs O'rings.



Ha!

I’m glad to have her back up and running. Changed out the hydraulic fluid too. Split a little bit of hard maple to test her out, and she worked great.
Have a trailer load of wood to split. Hoping to get at it this week.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Sadly we haven’t seen any action from our hives today. Looks like we lost all three hives.
> 
> Bummer.


That sucks . Dont tend bees but a few neighbors do . Last year had some free honey bear ripped apart a dead apple tree to get at a hive . Lots of combs all over


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Sadly we haven’t seen any action from our hives today. Looks like we lost all three hives.
> 
> Bummer.


Thats a bummer for sure....

Back to work at some new ones then?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Nah , took the X25 to the ice lol


Nice, way to improvise!


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> That sucks . Dont tend bees but a few neighbors do . Last year had some free honey bear ripped apart a dead apple tree to get at a hive . Lots of combs all over


Dang!
Gladly, no bears in these woods


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Thats a bummer for sure....
> 
> Back to work at some new ones then?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yup, will have some swarm traps up soon to catch early swarms, and will likely buy a couple packages from a local source.
No more packages from GA, the last two we bought were mean!
There’s a lady that raises rural Ohio queens and bees, and they are much more docile.
Hoping to have 5-6 hives this year.
The only positive to these bees dying is we have more honey  Two of the hives are heavy!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Yup, will have some swarm traps up soon to catch early swarms, and will likely buy a couple packages from a local source.
> No more packages from GA, the last two we bought were mean!
> There’s a lady that raises rural Ohio queens and bees, and they are much more docile.
> Hoping to have 5-6 hives this year.
> The only positive to these bees dying is we have more honey  Two of the hives are heavy!


Had bees about 10 years ago but to many issuses trying to keep them going. Had about 10 hives up and running for a few years. Sold most of my hive bodies and extractor. Keep my veil and suit and a couple of hives and nuc boxes in case i catch a swarm.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> Poplar=Aspen .


Not here. We have tulip poplar. Not aspen.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Dang!
> Gladly, no bears in these woods


Ya we have lots of them . They climb the apple trees nothing like seeing a big black bear in your tree


----------



## panolo

Wish I would have had the camera but I had a barber chair yesterday. Had a twin stem oak and they leaned opposite directions so I was dropping them with their lean. First one went perfect was within a foot of where it was supposed to go. Second one was going good and I had left a little extra holding wood on the lh side to hopefully keep the fall more to that direction and let the tree slide down a basswood if needed. As it was slowly falling I grabbed my saw and was watching it go it started to split about 20' feet up and worked it's way down to the base. I was lucky in a safety aspect that it turned the tree a little more than it supposed to and took pressure off the tree when most of the weight was broken by the basswood. I was unlucky that part of the tree was partially hung up now. I'm adamant on how I fell with keeping my vision up and it potentially saved me from being put in a bad situation because I saw it start to split and was able to get myself and cutting buddy plenty clear. 

We were able to use the skidloader and a strap to clear the tree and drop it safely the rest of the way. Inspecting where the split started the tree was core rotted in that area and infested with ants. It's the first time I have ever seen an oak split like that. Could it have been avoided? Probably if I would have dropped it perfectly with the lean instead of changing it by a couple of degrees. I would have left less holding wood and it would have dropped faster instead hopefully not allowing it to blow apart. Maybe if I would have tickled the back cut a tich more it would have had the same effect but It was going and I was busy backing away.


----------



## James Miller

PH looks much bigger with a normal size bar back on it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Back to the "we hate locust" site, Tim Burns. Spent three enjoyable hours clear cutting small locusts near the house. The ranged from about 4" up to 12". Dropped 8 of them resulting in some real nice '1-split' size rounds and a dozen limb wood size logs that will go home with me to be cut up on the jig. 

Last time it was down to 'very selective' cut. Today he met me cussing mad about having to blow crap for 3 hours off his drive. The scrounge is back to 'cut everything'. 

Gonna be interesting the next trip down. His wife will be back from her job Wed evening and obviously does not have a clue about Tim's decision. The first thing she will see will be an empty spot when she comes around the corner by teh shop. 

Tim is a perfectionist in caring for his farm stead. He was even edging the state road that runs past his house. I've seen both of them using a back pack blower in the machine shop area.


----------



## LondonNeil

I just read Italy is on total lock down for coronavirus measures from tomorrow.

Uk now has 5 deaths, one was in hospital about 4 miles away from me in south London. I guess the next month will be critical....they say the longer the spread is slowed, the further into the summer the epidemic will peak, and the better we will cope. fingers crossed everyone stays safe and well, and we can get on with wood scrounging soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I just read Italy is on total lock down for coronavirus measures from tomorrow.
> 
> Uk now has 5 deaths, one was in hospital about 4 miles away from me in south London. I guess the next month will be critical....they say the longer the spread is slowed, the further into the summer the epidemic will peak, and the better we will cope. fingers crossed everyone stays safe and well, and we can get on with wood scrounging soon.


It's just the flu or no worse than. The flu has killed more people per year than this thing has. Anyone suggesting it might be a serious disruption are nut case Chicken Little's who need to get off the computer and go cut something.


----------



## dancan

*Refill medication instead of buying 'all the toilet paper'*
Strang said residents should be taking appropriate steps to prepare, but there's no need to panic.

"It's very reasonable that people buy a few extra groceries, canned goods that have the shelf life, in the possibility that you may have to be home for a period of time," he said. "But it doesn't mean you have to go out and buy all the toilet paper."

Hasn't found Nova Scotia yet .
I didn't see a soul last Sunday while scrounging that beautiful spruce so I guess it pays to lock the gate Lol


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> It's just the flu or no worse than.


Higher death rate and no vaccine (yet).

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just cleaning and reorganizing today. 1 down 1 to go.


----------



## svk

Burn times are getting a lot better in these mild temps. 

I loaded the stove with aspen at 7 am. At 10 pm the water temp was still 160 degrees. That load would have lasted 4-6 hours in deep winter.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Yeah its getting nice. They filled my LP today 140# since 12/21 I'll take it! Still have 1,200# prepay to roll over for next season.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Higher death rate and no vaccine (yet).
> 
> Philbert



I'm not at all confident in the mortality rate figures - I believe they are well on the high side of reality. For many otherwise healthy people, the symptoms are mild and people think they've got a minor case of the sniffles and don't bother going to see a doctor - thus don't get counted in the figures. The big story on the news here a couple of days ago was about a GP (doctor) who came back from an overseas trip with a runny nose and saw 70 patients in his first few days back at work before he got tested for it and came up positive. Most people who have a runny nose aren't going to go see the doctor - and he certainly didn't think he had coronavirus until he came up positive. 

Anyone who has had influenza feels like they have been run over by a bus, there aren't really any mild cases. Those that say they have had a 'touch of the flu' haven't had the flu. They've had a cold.


----------



## Cowboy254

One of the lawnmowing contractors was lying down on the job today. I don't know what I pay them for. 




It's a good thing they're cute.


----------



## panolo

Remember when Zika was going to kill us all?

I think there are some issues to worry about with it but more than anything the fake news media is blowing this thing up. If you are elderly or have respiratory issues I believe you need to be cognizant. Other than that wash your hands and lysol your desk at work. Zombie apocalypse TV has tilted everyone's mind.


----------



## panolo

My cutting buddy acquired us a conveyor last night. He doesn't know crap besides it has a belt, steel L bars, and currently is pto driven. Plus a 6 hp honda the guy had laying around. $150 bucks so I told him even if we have to cut it up for scrap we'll be fine, make sure to pay right now. Guy hooked the tractor up and it spins freely. They used it for full cob corn but haven't picked corn like that for a number of years. Hopefully get it home this weekend.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Back to the "we hate locust" site, Tim Burns. Spent three enjoyable hours clear cutting small locusts near the house. The ranged from about 4" up to 12". Dropped 8 of them resulting in some real nice '1-split' size rounds and a dozen limb wood size logs that will go home with me to be cut up on the jig.
> 
> Last time it was down to 'very selective' cut. Today he met me cussing mad about having to blow crap for 3 hours off his drive. The scrounge is back to 'cut everything'.
> 
> Gonna be interesting the next trip down. His wife will be back from her job Wed evening and obviously does not have a clue about Tim's decision. The first thing she will see will be an empty spot when she comes around the corner by teh shop.
> 
> Tim is a perfectionist in caring for his farm stead. He was even edging the state road that runs past his house. I've seen both of them using a back pack blower in the machine shop area.


That's great, hopefully his wife is on board with it.
I've gotten out a couple times at the neighbors cleaning up a bunch of small stuff that was already down, most was bark free. Yesterday after the kids school we managed to get 3 good size bucket fulls of the smaller rounds and a few 6-8", I think the door on my stove is around 9-10", I should measure it sometime. We managed to finish up right as the rain was starting, the rain cleared out early this morning and if the ground isn't to soft I may go for some bigger wood that needs to be split today. When I cut on Saturday I brought half a wheel barrel of dead barkless wood in the house and have keep the place warm with that, sure is nice going from the woods to the wood holder in the house. 
Another 6.5x4' row and well have next yrs wood done and in the woodshed . Hope to get started on the wood for two seasons out as soon as that's done, I feel little behind my goals for that, but I have plenty of wood and even more time to get it into the woodshed if needed, or not.
I had the kids clean up all the black locust cookies from the front yard and got a full wheelbarrow the will be ready to burn real soon too .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> saw 70 patients in his first few days back at work before he got tested for it and came up positive. Most people who have a runny nose aren't going to go see the doctor - and he certainly didn't think he had coronavirus until he came up positive.


Then why did he get tested for it ?
I'm not too confident in anything the media has to say, I don't put my hope in much except that the sheeple will follow the medias lead so I need to prepare for that regardless. They're always stirring the pot and causing division and chaos .
I say be prepared for the worse and hope for the best, and realize that when it's your time you're gonna die, not a second earlier or later .
.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Just cleaning and reorganizing today. 1 down 1 to go.
> View attachment 805201


Did any of them test positive .


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Ya we have lots of them . They climb the apple trees nothing like seeing a big black bear in your tree View attachment 805037
> View attachment 805038


I haven't seen any on my property in WV yet, but every one else that's been there has. I don't know what it is about our phone poles, but they love sharpening their claws on them. The pole next to my trailer has been clawed up so much I'm afraid we will have to replace it.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> be sure to post up some pics.


Well, took some pics scanning the woods from the drive, but, on my cell it's hard to see, maybe they will show up better on a bigger screen. Yesterday was the first day on the project and we got a late start, left the key on, on the tractor, and the battery was dead. Left my charger in WV, so I had to swap the battery out of the dump trailer into the tractor, then the battery out of the JD X540 into the dump trailer. Was almost noon when we got started. Still got 3 dump trailers of 8' logs. Would have gotten 4 loads, but as I was getting ready to dump that last bucket of logs on the trailer, the steering wheel started spinning in circles. The ball join on the steering cylinder snapped off. You could see it had been cracked for a while, there was rust in the crack about half way through. If I can find one today we will be back at it tomorrow. If not.......?


----------



## MustangMike

Our Hiking trails are on Fire!!!









Brush fire burns through Breakneck Ridge near Cold Spring


Crews are continuing to monitor a big brush fire in Breakneck Ridge near Cold Spring.




abc7ny.com


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Our Hiking trails are on Fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brush fire burns through Breakneck Ridge near Cold Spring
> 
> 
> Crews are continuing to monitor a big brush fire in Breakneck Ridge near Cold Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com


Even though we've had a wet winter and the ground is not all that dry the brush is super dry. Since it's still dormant. Usually is man related somebody running some brush or a camper with a camp fire. Few years ago the mountain was burning be cause some city weekender decided to clean up some brush and burn it. Eventhough there was a fire ban. This year it from March 16 to may 14th


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> One of the lawnmowing contractors was lying down on the job today. I don't know what I pay them for.


I'd say that it is your fault. I can say with some confidence that I have never had a kangaroo lying down on my lawn, or anywhere near, or in, my house. . . . Just won't put up with that around here,

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

panolo said:


> My cutting buddy acquired us a conveyor last night. He doesn't know crap besides it has a belt, steel L bars, and currently is pto driven. Plus a 6 hp honda the guy had laying around. $150 bucks so I told him even if we have to cut it up for scrap we'll be fine, make sure to pay right now. Guy hooked the tractor up and it spins freely. They used it for full cob corn but haven't picked corn like that for a number of years. Hopefully get it home this weekend.


That's how I want to get setup. I have an old steel cob corn crib that would make nice drying racks close to 16' I think. I'd like to split and convey directly into raised racks. I think I can get 4 racks out of it. Probably get some rail road ties to support them. Another when I get time project.


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> That's how I want to get setup. I have an old steel cob corn crib that would make nice drying racks close to 16' I think. I'd like to split and convey directly into raised racks. I think I can get 4 racks out of it. Probably get some rail road ties to support them. Another when I get time project.



We've missed on a couple. But were talking about looking again because we probably have 30 cord in log form and not much left in splits after he refilled his wood shed. This should free up some space by making the piles taller and also allow to split right into the dump trailer instead of loading each time with the skid steer.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, took some pics scanning the woods from the drive, but, on my cell it's hard to see, maybe they will show up better on a bigger screen. Yesterday was the first day on the project and we got a late start, left the key on, on the tractor, and the battery was dead. Left my charger in WV, so I had to swap the battery out of the dump trailer into the tractor, then the battery out of the JD X540 into the dump trailer. Was almost noon when we got started. Still got 3 dump trailers of 8' logs. Would have gotten 4 loads, but as I was getting ready to dump that last bucket of logs on the trailer, the steering wheel started spinning in circles. The ball join on the steering cylinder snapped off. You could see it had been cracked for a while, there was rust in the crack about half way through. If I can find one today we will be back at it tomorrow. If not.......?


Productive day other than the mechanical issues .
Hows the tractor working outside of that breaking, never been around that brand, but I've seen ads for them.
What kind of wood is next to the tractor bucket and in front of it, I see white oak and red oak on the ground, is it cottonwood.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> I'd say that it is your fault. I can say with some confidence that I have never had a kangaroo lying down on my lawn, or anywhere near, or in, my house. . . . Just won't put up with that around here,
> 
> Philbert



I have a dog that keeps them away...at least I've never seen one since I got him. He's the same about elephants.


----------



## Philbert

FYI - site member / sponsor Fordf150 just posted on FB that he had a fire at his new shop, and it is a total loss. Started a thread on this:





FordF150 Shop Fire / Loss


Many of you know Nate, a.k.a. @fordf150 as a site member, site sponsor, and his shop Performance Outdoor Equipment as customers. He just posted a photo on his FaceBook page of a fire at his new shop, which appears to be a total loss: "Performance Outdoor Equipment - No idea but I'm out of...




 www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Then why did he get tested for it ?



From the Royal Aust College of General Practitioners:

Dr Chris Higgins tested positive to the infection after he had treated more than 70 patients while having what he thought was a mild cold. Dr Higgins initially hesitated to test himself as he did not meet the Government’s own criteria, but decided to do one ‘for sake of completeness’.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> FYI - site member / sponsor Fordf150 just posted on FB that he had a fire at his new shop, and it is a total loss. Started a thread on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FordF150 Shop Fire / Loss
> 
> 
> Many of you know Nate, a.k.a. @fordf150 as a site member, site sponsor, and his shop Performance Outdoor Equipment as customers. He just posted a photo on his FaceBook page of a fire at his new shop, which appears to be a total loss: "Performance Outdoor Equipment - No idea but I'm out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


That is terrible


----------



## SS396driver

Terrible news about his new shop


----------



## chipper1

Bummer, I was thinking of running the 4300 this week some time, and he was on my mind.


----------



## U&A

Not scrounging but a bit of fun in the back 20 in the swamp. This is the ONE time of the year where we have all this water and wildlife back there to see with zero mosquitoes swarms[emoji13].

It is dry enough for scrounging for a few (maybe 4) months in the summer. I don’t take much from it. I won’t cut anything standing out there and most everything that has fallen is too far gone by the time it falls. 

Water is an inch or 2 higher this year i think. got a feeling this will be a bad mosquito year as last year for some reason they were almost nonexistent at our house for most of the summer. It was very odd. 




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

That Sucks about F-150s shop, where is he located?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That Sucks about F-150s shop, where is he located?


It does.
He's not far from Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Not scrounging but a bit of fun in the back 20 in the swamp. This is the ONE time of the year where we have all this water and wildlife back there to see with zero mosquitoes swarms[emoji13].
> 
> It is dry enough for scrounging for a few (maybe 4) months in the summer. I don’t take much from it. I won’t cut anything standing out there and most everything that has fallen is too far gone by the time it falls.
> 
> Water is an inch or 2 higher this year i think. got a feeling this will be a bad mosquito year as last year for some reason they were almost nonexistent at our house for most of the summer. It was very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Another episode of swamp people .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Another episode of swamp people .



[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

[emoji2957][emoji2957][emoji2957][emoji2957]

Never seen a Michigan rattler out here before but I know this is their favorite kind of place. [emoji15]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> FYI - site member / sponsor Fordf150 just posted on FB that he had a fire at his new shop, and it is a total loss. Started a thread on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FordF150 Shop Fire / Loss
> 
> 
> Many of you know Nate, a.k.a. @fordf150 as a site member, site sponsor, and his shop Performance Outdoor Equipment as customers. He just posted a photo on his FaceBook page of a fire at his new shop, which appears to be a total loss: "Performance Outdoor Equipment - No idea but I'm out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



My gosh this is heart wrenching. As much as we all hate paying insurance it is a life saver a lot of times in cases like this. I hope he at least had pictures of the inventory[emoji53]. I’m not sure how it all works with claiming stuff with this kind of situation but I hope the best for them. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Sad to see Ford F150's troubles .
I followed his shop build on another forum , he put a lot of hard work in that shop .


----------



## hamish

KiwiBro said:


> It's just the flu or no worse than. The flu has killed more people per year than this thing has. Anyone suggesting it might be a serious disruption are nut case Chicken Little's who need to get off the computer and go cut something.


Survived every pandemic so far in my lifetime, biggest ones, being AIDS, which is still a pandemic, SARS, even the beer strike of 1985!


----------



## MustangMike

When I was building this house back in 1985 I was the victim of arson. The only reason I had insurance on it was because the guy that gave me the second mortgage insisted on it!

It did not cover the extra year of my life I had to spend rebuilding it, but at least it saved me from financial ruin!

Don't know what happened with F-150's shop, but I feel for him!


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> Survived every pandemic so far in my lifetime, biggest ones, being AIDS, which is still a pandemic, SARS, even the beer strike of 1985!


We had a beer strike here in the early 90s, almost didn't survive the bad beer that guys were bootlegging from NB brewries that ramped up in a hurry to fill the void.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Had bees about 10 years ago but to many issuses trying to keep them going. Had about 10 hives up and running for a few years. Sold most of my hive bodies and extractor. Keep my veil and suit and a couple of hives and nuc boxes in case i catch a swarm.



Bummer.
My buddy got into Bees last year, caught five swarms went into the winner with for hives, all for survived. He also got a ton of money off of his hives the first summer, which is unusual. He’s going to try to catch some swarms for us this year too.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> It does.
> He's not far from Cleveland Ohio.


Ugh, 

Does he need anything? I'm not far from CLE.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Well, no need for me to seek a place to scrounge wood this year, and I think I'll be set for the next couple of years.
@James Miller 
@farmer steve 
Remember that big maple that came down at my BIL's place? Fun times.


Their neighbor (the one whose fence almost became a casualty) is having that lovely oak tree taken down. My BIL also wants the black locust and the other maple gone. They're getting a tree service for these. 1 job site, 2 days, 3 trees, anything 4" and larger is mine. They'll take care of the slash.

The funny thing is - I think that monster maple was bigger than the locust and this smaller maple combined.


----------



## U&A

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Well, no need for me to seek a place to scrounge wood this year, and I think I'll be set for the next couple of years.
> @James Miller
> @farmer steve
> Remember that big maple that came down at my BIL's place? Fun times.
> 
> 
> Their neighbor (the one whose fence almost became a casualty) is having that lovely oak tree taken down. My BIL also wants the black locust and the other maple gone. They're getting a tree service for these. 1 job site, 2 days, 3 trees, anything 4" and larger is mine. They'll take care of the slash.
> 
> The funny thing is - I think that monster maple was bigger than the locust and this smaller maple combined.
> 
> View attachment 805467
> View attachment 805468



Cool! And the best thing is you get that maple split and stacked ASAP and you can burn it this coming winter if needed [emoji1303]. 

AWSOME scrounge


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Well, no need for me to seek a place to scrounge wood this year, and I think I'll be set for the next couple of years.
> @James Miller
> @farmer steve
> Remember that big maple that came down at my BIL's place? Fun times.
> 
> 
> Their neighbor (the one whose fence almost became a casualty) is having that lovely oak tree taken down. My BIL also wants the black locust and the other maple gone. They're getting a tree service for these. 1 job site, 2 days, 3 trees, anything 4" and larger is mine. They'll take care of the slash.
> 
> The funny thing is - I think that monster maple was bigger than the locust and this smaller maple combined.
> 
> View attachment 805467
> View attachment 805468


Have saws will travel. Truck should be getting a transmission shortly so that should be good to go by then.
Won't be much grass to mow till you stack all that at your place.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Productive day other than the mechanical issues .
> Hows the tractor working outside of that breaking, never been around that brand, but I've seen ads for them.
> What kind of wood is next to the tractor bucket and in front of it, I see white oak and red oak on the ground, is it cottonwood.


It's a Chestnut Oak, heavier and deeper bark, lots of it around here. The smaller limbs look about like Red Oak. Very few Cottonwood around here. I've only seen 1-2. The tractor works well for what it is. I can put a chain on the boom and lift one end of the log up and set it on the back of the trailer, drop it, drive around and push it up. I can get a second layer of big logs on. Then we put 3-4, 8-10"X8' on the bucket and finish filling the trailer by dumping over the side. I found the part at a dealer in Nashville TN. They had the part in stock for $46, sent it 2nd day for a total of $58. I still have to figure out some adjustments. The clutch pedal is releasing just as it hits the bottom of the floor pan. I have to see if I can adjust it down a little. Over all, I like it. I'm guessing it's about 10 years old, and it only had 258 hours on it when I got it. I let it run for an hour just to see if the clock was working. It's up to about 265 now. I think I did OK on it. I gave my buddy $650 and owe him $1350. I'd have been able to pay him off, but I've only sold about 4 1/2 cords of wood. Rough winter. No snow blowing either.


----------



## Cowboy254

This morning I got to splitting up the last of the blue gum I picked up last month. I had company today, one of our resident mountain dragons watching closely and picking up the creepy crawlies coming out of the wood. He also snaffled two European wasps with a total of three flying leaps as they flew past, pretty cool to watch when you consider the accuracy and deflection he needs to calculate his jump. 




He was comfortable getting to within about a foot of me and kept following me around so I had to move my splitting spot around as I didn't want to squash him with a flying split. 




Only needed to noodle the piece he was sitting on (once I was able to lure him off it with the promise of a juicy cricket), the rest I was able to split by hand, albeit not easily.




Should be able to get out for some good scrounge in the next week or two.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> This morning I got to splitting up the last of the blue gum I picked up last month. I had company today, one of our resident mountain dragons watching closely and picking up the creepy crawlies coming out of the wood. He also snaffled two European wasps with a total of three flying leaps as they flew past, pretty cool to watch when you consider the accuracy and deflection he needs to calculate his jump.
> 
> View attachment 805483
> 
> 
> He was comfortable getting to within about a foot of me and kept following me around so I had to move my splitting spot around as I didn't want to squash him with a flying split.
> 
> View attachment 805484
> 
> 
> Only needed to noodle the piece he was sitting on (once I was able to lure him off it with the promise of a juicy cricket), the rest I was able to split by hand, albeit not easily.
> 
> View attachment 805485
> 
> 
> Should be able to get out for some good scrounge in the next week or two.



Cool little friend you got there. 

Are they aggressive/territorial? 

Or just skimper off when scared?

They are omnivores correct.....?



Godzirra!! (In an Asian accent)









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy, if you can train him to eat Emerald Ash Bore and Stink Bugs, I'll take a few!

We never had stink bugs till a few years ago, now it is like an infestation, and they are not kind to your garden! My Squash yield was way down! They are far more lethal to the to the Spaghetti Squash than the Butternut.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> It's a Chestnut Oak, heavier and deeper bark, lots of it around here. The smaller limbs look about like Red Oak. Very few Cottonwood around here. I've only seen 1-2. The tractor works well for what it is. I can put a chain on the boom and lift one end of the log up and set it on the back of the trailer, drop it, drive around and push it up. I can get a second layer of big logs on. Then we put 3-4, 8-10"X8' on the bucket and finish filling the trailer by dumping over the side. I found the part at a dealer in Nashville TN. They had the part in stock for $46, sent it 2nd day for a total of $58. I still have to figure out some adjustments. The clutch pedal is releasing just as it hits the bottom of the floor pan. I have to see if I can adjust it down a little. Over all, I like it. I'm guessing it's about 10 years old, and it only had 258 hours on it when I got it. I let it run for an hour just to see if the clock was working. It's up to about 265 now. I think I did OK on it. I gave my buddy $650 and owe him $1350. I'd have been able to pay him off, but I've only sold about 4 1/2 cords of wood. Rough winter. No snow blowing either.


I thought about that, but chestnut here is about like cottonwood is there, I've only cut one up myself lol. I wasn't impressed at all with the chestnut, most ended up rotting on me and thrown in the bonfire, and the rest will get thrown in this yr .
Well then that tractor is like mine, when I got it and still on occasion I thank God for increasing my strength . I'm always finding something new to do with it, I wouldn't want to ever be without it after having it.
Hope you get yours all fixed soon, and your buddy taken care of.
I'm thinking next yr will be the yr to sell firewood, we'll see then, you never know.


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> Cool little friend you got there.
> 
> Are they aggressive/territorial?
> 
> Or just skimper off when scared?
> 
> They are omnivores correct.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Godzirra!! (In an Asian accent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



They're not aggressive towards humans, quite curious actually. They give you a surprise sometimes because they won't move until you get very close so you don't see them, then all of a sudden there's this thing darting less than a metre away. They get more comfortable with you if you spend some time with them like today. I have tickled one under the chin but then saw his respiratory rate increase and figured he was getting stressed so I left him alone. I had another larger one come and sit beside me when I was having a breather from splitting a couple of years ago and he was shaping to jump onto me which would have been cool but they've got claws like little needles and I wasn't so keen so I got up. 







Then he saw a slug move and jumped down and snapped it up only to spit it out and from the look on his reptilian face I could tell that slugs taste bad. I though the little guy today might have had a problem with the wasps which are quick to sting but he crunched them both up and down the hatch in a jiffy. I saw three today, they're nice to have around.


----------



## farmer steve

Here is the news on Nates fire.








Fire destroys lawnmower store near Newcomerstown


NEWCOMERSTOWN A lawnmower sales and service business was destroyed in an early morning fire at Performance Outdoor Equipment, 5614 state Route 258 in




www.timesreporter.com


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Godzirra!! (In an Asian accent)


METARRICA!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Chestnut Oak is VERY SLOW to rot, especially if it is off the ground, it almost lasts 4 ever!


----------



## knockbill

After spending most of last week waiting for a part and working on the truck,, I finally got teh last blocks I had here split/stacked...
Haven't used teh splitter yet this winter, but the wood that is left is bigger, so I may have to go get it... We'll see,,, have a good scrounging day!!!!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I thought about that, but chestnut here is about like cottonwood is there, I've only cut one up myself lol. I wasn't impressed at all with the chestnut, most ended up rotting on me and thrown in the bonfire, and the rest will get thrown in this yr .
> Well then that tractor is like mine, when I got it and still on occasion I thank God for increasing my strength . I'm always finding something new to do with it, I wouldn't want to ever be without it after having it.
> Hope you get yours all fixed soon, and your buddy taken care of.
> I'm thinking next yr will be the yr to sell firewood, we'll see then, you never know.


I got the part ordered, should be here Thur or Fri. It's Chestnut Oak, in the White Oak family. Chestnut is a pretty wood milled, but I didn't care for it as a fire wood either. As you said, it rots as fast as it dries.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Chestnut Oak is VERY SLOW to rot, especially if it is off the ground, it almost lasts 4 ever!


It was on the ground , it was already on it's way out when I got it, I was quite surprised the tree was still standing. I've tossed every species I've had here in the bonfire pit at one point or another except black locust.
The best thing here for rot resistance is the black locust, then white oak.
Hopefully the sides of my woodshed last a long time since they are off the ground, they are red oak.


----------



## knockbill

knockbill said:


> Haven't used teh splitter yet this winter, but the wood that is left is bigger, so I may have to go get it... We'll see,,, have a good scrounging day!!!!


Just got back with another truckload,,, blocked it there so I could load it... Not sure if I'm happier getting more wood,,, or that the truck seems to work OK!!!!!


----------



## muad

Well, Ohio is up to 4 confirmed cases. We had a call today at work about this, and they were all like "We have no confirmed cases in our County". I wanted to ask, "How many people have actually been tested in our county"? I know the answer is NONE.

Craziness.

With everything closing, I'm just hoping we close so I can cut some more firewood.... With pay of course LOL!


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> Well, Ohio is up to 4 confirmed cases.



EAB or COVID-19?

Philbert


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> EAB or CORVID-19?
> 
> Philbert


No sure, I'm assuming COVID-19.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, Ohio is up to 4 confirmed cases. We had a call today at work about this, and they were all like "We have no confirmed cases in our County". I wanted to ask, "How many people have actually been tested in our county"? I know the answer is NONE.
> 
> Craziness.
> 
> With everything closing, I'm just hoping we close so I can cut some more firewood.... With pay of course LOL!


3, all from Cuyahoga County, nice and close to you .
Ohio State closed now.








Ohio State University suspends classroom instruction through March 30


Ohio State University is suspending classroom instruction through at least March 30 because of coronavirus, the school announced in a letter on Monday.




fox8.com


----------



## James Miller

The sky is falling the sky is falling.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> The sky is falling the sky is falling.


Drink a cup of cement and harden up, snowflake.
The thousands of families of the already deceased will be comforted immensely knowing you made it through every epidemic thus far.


----------



## James Miller

Snowflake that's cute.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

School in the burbs here closed for 1 day for disinfecting. Makes sense schools are a cesspool of germs on a good day.

Probably a good time to stay away from big boxes and use a debit instead of cash when ya gotta go.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> Drink a cup of cement and harden up, snowflake.
> The thousands of families of the already deceased will be comforted immensely knowing you made through every epidemic thus far.


I haven't made it yet. It just got to my area last week. I'm sorry for the folks who have lost loved ones. I just can't buy into the mass panic.


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> I just can't buy into the mass panic.


It's a sad indictment on the critical thinking of many in society these days that toilet paper hording (for example) is so high on the priority list. But accepting that and adapting to deal with people who will lose the plot if the media tell them to is just part of dealing with any disruptive event. USA is nowhere near peak panic yet. Next coupla weeks will be, ummmm, interesting.


----------



## dancan

"They" say that if you keep the blood alcohol elevated it'll give the corona a hard time to infect you .

I endorse that what "They" say and will self medicate from here on in 
I did get a referral call last night , got some trees to cut this weekend weather permitting and only a mile down the road .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> 3, all from Cuyahoga County, nice and close to you .
> Ohio State closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State University suspends classroom instruction through March 30
> 
> 
> Ohio State University is suspending classroom instruction through at least March 30 because of coronavirus, the school announced in a letter on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com



It’s 4 now, a new case that is the first “crowd/community spread”, as least in Ohio.


----------



## dancan

Muad , you get that 241 new ?
If not or you're not worried about warranty , remove the spark arrester and take a die grinder to the exhaust hole .
Open it up to as large as you can while fittingunder the deflector .


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Muad , you get that 241 new ?
> If not or you're not worried about warranty , remove the spark arrester and take a die grinder to the exhaust hole .
> Open it up to as large as you can while fittingunder the deflector .


I got a brand new one from another member. Not sure if it has a warranty or not.

I’m super impressed with it. I foresee the 241 getting used a lot more than the other saws.

I’m scared to cut on it. Does the Mtronic automatically adjust for mods, or does it have to be “tuned” like an ECU ina car??


----------



## Smacktooth

Well, there's 7 cases reported in NC now, all in the general area I live. Some of my work this week got canceled (I'm a musician, and venues are closing down) and I suspect more to come. Schools might close any day now. So all that to say, a good day to go out cutting! I figure safest place to be is in the woods. Where do I get my Social Distancing badge??? It is hard to tell how seriously to take all of this, but I'm trying to find a balance of realism and caution amidst the histeria. 

It was almost too hot out in the sun today...if it doesn't cool off again, some of this may have to wait till next winter...I'm a total whimp in the heat, which pretty much every summer has me questioning why I live here 

started some splitting and stacking today


Didn't feel like getting into the bigger rounds, so started in a bit on the second tree, also took down a cherry that was all smashed up from the big tree fall.


then land owner asked if I could take some of this well-seasoned elm to make room for some other stuff in his shed. Don't mind if I do, sir. Went ahead and put it right up on the rack on the porch, figure these small pieces will be good for spring chills.


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> I got a brand new one from another member. Not sure if it has a warranty or not.
> 
> I’m super impressed with it. I foresee the 241 getting used a lot more than the other saws.
> 
> I’m scared to cut on it. Does the Mtronic automatically adjust for mods, or does it have to be “tuned” like an ECU ina car??


Mtronic does all the work. 
Unless your seller is a dealer, I doubt you have warranty.


----------



## dancan

Smacktooth said:


> Well, there's 7 cases reported in NC now, all in the general area I live. Some of my work this week got canceled (I'm a musician, and venues are closing down) and I suspect more to come. Schools might close any day now. So all that to say, a good day to go out cutting! I figure safest place to be is in the woods. Where do I get my Social Distancing badge??? It is hard to tell how seriously to take all of this, but I'm trying to find a balance of realism and caution amidst the histeria.
> 
> It was almost too hot out in the sun today...if it doesn't cool off again, some of this may have to wait till next winter...I'm a total whimp in the heat, which pretty much every summer has me questioning why I live here
> 
> started some splitting and stacking today
> View attachment 805752
> 
> Didn't feel like getting into the bigger rounds, so started in a bit on the second tree, also took down a cherry that was all smashed up from the big tree fall.
> View attachment 805754
> 
> then land owner asked if I could take some of this well-seasoned elm to make room for some other stuff in his shed. Don't mind if I do, sir. Went ahead and put it right up on the rack on the porch, figure these small pieces will be good for spring chills.
> View attachment 805755


Last pic , that's a proper looking scrounge!


----------



## Smacktooth

Be Stihl said:


> Pretty sure that’s hickory, or at least it looks like a species here in KY.



Yep, my dad also confirmed the hickory diagnosis the other day. 



dancan said:


> Last pic , that's a proper looking scrounge!


yeah! that is two stacks deep in the Prius V. Almost filled up the porch rack.


----------



## abbott295

Our county schools (we still have one in high school) reports that our elementary school had a positive for corona virus. They can't say anything about if it was a student or staff because of privacy regulations. That school only will be closing for fourteen days starting tomorrow. Cleaning and sanitizing to begin soon. 

I think I need to make a sign like on the back of dump trucks that says, "Stay back 6 feet. Not responsible for corona virus coming from pavement." To be worn on the back of my shirt. Maybe one for the front too.


----------



## tnflatbed

Made myself a trailer hitch for my lawn mower recently so I could move my log splitter around easier. I had to buy the hitch ball but I had the bits of steel laying around. I just got to get myself a couple bolts to attach it, I'll have less than 10 bucks in it and should make life easier.


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Mtronic does all the work.
> Unless your seller is a dealer, I doubt you have warranty.



Nice! It wasn’t from a dealer, but the guy had just picked it up from the dealer. He had purchased it previously and was sitting at the dealer waiting to be picked up. I’m sure I could get the original sales receipt from them, but I’m not real worried about it.

Do you have any links or videos on YouTube that show how to open up that port? Would be worth looking into, although I can’t imagine that little saw having any more power than it does already.


----------



## MustangMike

Opening the muffler will give it a bit more power, and M Tronic will automatically adjust.

However, my brother won't let me mod his in any way, says it cuts just fine the way it is and does not want it to be any louder!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> does not want it to be any louder!


 Precisely why I can't use my monkeyed 261on urban jobs. Thank gawd I don't do many of 'em.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Precisely why I can't use my monkeyed 261on urban jobs. Thank gawd I don't do many of 'em.


Really it's a chain saw . People are going to complain? My Springer with a hillside Harley 113 engine will set off every car alarm I go by. Chevelle when I open up the electric dumps does the same. Never had anybody complain about my modded saws


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nice! It wasn’t from a dealer, but the guy had just picked it up from the dealer. He had purchased it previously and was sitting at the dealer waiting to be picked up. I’m sure I could get the original sales receipt from them, but I’m not real worried about it.
> 
> Do you have any links or videos on YouTube that show how to open up that port? Would be worth looking into, although I can’t imagine that little saw having any more power than it does already.


It will pick up a good bit with a muffler mod(be sure to remove the muffler and then rinse it out well after opening it up), and porting it will help even more.
Ran a tank thru mine tonight, been a while since I had it out.
Half a row left to fill the woodshed for next yr. The bucket of larger rounds I'm hoping to split tomorrow, if that doesn't fill it it won't take much more, hoping to be done with that side of the woodshed tomorrow. Then I'll start filling the other side for 2021-22. Gathering on the neighbors property is going well so far, I'm trying to stay away from the road so no-one else sees me back there cutting and then asks the neighbor if they can cut too. In a few weeks the trees will have leaves and no-one will be able to see a thing, but then they will here me. I'll ha e to keep quiet like @KiwiBro and use all my stock saws .


----------



## chipper1

tnflatbed said:


> Made myself a trailer hitch for my lawn mower recently so I could move my log splitter around easier. I had to buy the hitch ball but I had the bits of steel laying around. I just got to get myself a couple bolts to attach it, I'll have less than 10 bucks in it and should make life easier.View attachment 805770
> View attachment 805771


Pictures of the mower please, that thing looks like a beast.


----------



## James Miller

abbott295 said:


> Our county schools (we still have one in high school) reports that our elementary school had a positive for corona virus. They can't say anything about if it was a student or staff because of privacy regulations. That school only will be closing for fourteen days starting tomorrow. Cleaning and sanitizing to begin soon.
> 
> I think I need to make a sign like on the back of dump trucks that says, "Stay back 6 feet. Not responsible for corona virus coming from pavement." To be worn on the back of my shirt. Maybe one for the front too.


Most likely teacher or other staff. So far the youngest known case is 15. Seems to leave very young children alone for some reason.


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> Our county schools (we still have one in high school) reports that our elementary school had a positive for corona virus. They can't say anything about if it was a student or staff because of privacy regulations. That school only will be closing for fourteen days starting tomorrow. Cleaning and sanitizing to begin soon.
> 
> I think I need to make a sign like on the back of dump trucks that says, "Stay back 6 feet. Not responsible for corona virus coming from pavement." To be worn on the back of my shirt. Maybe one for the front too.


I get insider info on what one of the larger districts around here are doing, I think they will be closing real soon if not tomorrow.
This guy had a cart almost 100% full of TP, another guy walks out with his girlfriend and a 4 roll pack of TP lol.
Heading into the store now, sure I'll see something odd, the fact that its 1230am may have a small factor in that as well though.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> It will pick up a good bit with a muffler mod(be sure to remove the muffler and then rinse it out well after opening it up), and porting it will help even more.
> Ran a tank thru mine tonight, been a while since I had it out.
> Half a row left to fill the woodshed for next yr. The bucket of larger rounds I'm hoping to split tomorrow, if that doesn't fill it it won't take much more, hoping to be done with that side of the woodshed tomorrow. Then I'll start filling the other side for 2021-22. Gathering on the neighbors property is going well so far, I'm trying to stay away from the road so no-one else sees me back there cutting and then asks the neighbor if they can cut too. In a few weeks the trees will have leaves and no-one will be able to see a thing, but then they will here me. I'll ha e to keep quiet like @KiwiBro and use all my stock saws .


You need a peace accord with the trees. 

"I hereby solemnly swear to use a battery saw only while every tree I cut undertakes to fall to the ground quietly".


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Really it's a chain saw . People are going to complain? My Springer with a hillside Harley 113 engine will set off every car alarm I go by. Chevelle when I open up the electric dumps does the same. Never had anybody complain about my modded saws


Yeap. They stand there basking in the new, and free, sunlight their neighbour is paying for me to create for them while spewing about the noise to me and the noise control officer they are simultainiously talking to on their phone. But that was when I did jobs in Auckland - one of our most intense and certifiably insane cities.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Yeap. They stand there basking in the new, and free, sunlight their neighbour is paying for me to create for them while spewing about the noise to me and the noise control officer they are simultainiously talking to on their phone. But that was when I did jobs in Auckland - one of our most intense and certifiably insane cities.


Noise control officer. Lol NY has a decible rule . But unless your an engineer you cant administer the test . So it's just by the police officers opinion on what's to loud. I got 4 tickets in my home town after the second the judge saw me and dismissed them . According to law the decible meter had to be placed 22 ft away from the exhaust and the engine RPM's had to be at 2500 for a reading . No patrol car had the meter or tachometer to do this.

Just like the approved DOT helmets . NY State says that all helmets must be on the NYS approved DOT list . Unfortunately there is no list of approved helmets in NY


----------



## turnkey4099

tnflatbed said:


> Made myself a trailer hitch for my lawn mower recently so I could move my log splitter around easier. I had to buy the hitch ball but I had the bits of steel laying around. I just got to get myself a couple bolts to attach it, I'll have less than 10 bucks in it and should make life easier.View attachment 805770
> View attachment 805771



I put one on both the back and the front of my mower. I can get it accurately positioned much easier by pushing.


----------



## abbott295

James Miller said:


> Most likely teacher or other staff. So far the youngest known case is 15. Seems to leave very young children alone for some reason.



Is that the 15 year old from Fulton County, Georgia, that was being home schooled but also went to a school in Cherokee County for certain classes? We are in Cobb County, right between Fulton and Cherokee.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's not 'mass panic'. It's called social distancing. It's shown to be effective at slowing this thing down, it's been used for stuff in the past (eg Spanish flu in 1918) and a slowed peak with a long tail makes coping much more possible and 10s to 100s of times less people will die. Spanish flu killed 50 million people, covid could kill that and more. Or with prompt action, a lot less. Unfortunately (disastrously?) UK had been shockingly slow to act imv, and the US is being slower, although you seem to be getting in gear now (we will today I hope)

It's simple maths.









Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now


Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?




medium.com


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> It's not 'mass panic'. It's called social distancing. It's shown to be effective at slowing this thing down, it's been used for stuff in the past (eg Spanish flu in 1918) and a slowed peak with a long tail makes coping much more possible and 10s to 100s of times less people will die. Spanish flu killed 50 million people, covid could kill that and more. Or with prompt action, a lot less. Unfortunately (disastrously?) UK had been shockingly slow to act imv, and the US is being slower, although you seem to be getting in gear now (we will today I hope)
> 
> It's simple maths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now
> 
> 
> Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com


it's one of life's cruel ironies that those nearing retirement age in USA or many countries for that matter, that survive the great covid-19 pandemic will have lived long enough to see any retirement plan that's heavily weighted with stocks eviscerated by the crash.


----------



## James Miller

abbott295 said:


> Is that the 15 year old from Fulton County, Georgia, that was being home schooled but also went to a school in Cherokee County for certain classes? We are in Cobb County, right between Fulton and Cherokee.


I don't know. I've just heard a few times the youngest confirmed case was a 15 year old.


----------



## Jeffkrib

And there will be people in the coming weeks and months who will be kicking themselves in 3, 5 and 10 years from now for selling shares in high quality companies at dirt cheap prices. In 5 - 10 years from now no one will be talking about Coronavirus....... They will be selling them to people like me who realise these sorts of opportunities only happen a hand full of times in your lifetime.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> And there will be people in the coming weeks and months


if they aren't out already...they shouldn't have been in to begin with. Sounds harsh but the warnings have been there for long enough. Most can't catch falling angles but those who were able to get liquid have the best shot at the bargains. There are some very smart and huge funds that are cashed up, or as loaned up as possible, waiting. There's been a mini run on corporate lenders as the smart cookies realise now's the time to grab as much credit as they can b4 the credit is pulled and the banks collapse. Bartender, another round of corporate welfare for the too big to fail banks, put it on the middle classes tab.

I won't lie - I won't be completely satisfied until it's raining bankers again. Jump you rent-seeking, usurious, parasitic phuckers.


----------



## abbott295

It is foggy this morning. The sky has indeed fallen.


----------



## svk

You know the most stupid thing about the run on toilet paper...if the figurative $hit really hit the fan you would want clean drinking water, dry goods, canned goods, and guns/ammo to protect your stores.

If times are tough I can wash my ass in the lake...but if I do not have food for my family we will starve to death.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> You know the most stupid thing about the run on toilet paper...if the figurative $hit really hit the fan you would want clean drinking water, dry goods, canned goods, and guns/ammo to protect your stores. If times are tough I can wash my ass in the lake...but if I do not have food for my family we will starve to death.


In reality, there has been a run on everything: bottled water, rice, canned goods, cold medicines, etc. Toilet paper is just the easiest to make fun of.

There might have been a run on ammo too, unless people are still stockpiled from the last 10 panic buys (it tends to keep longer).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You know the most stupid thing about the run on toilet paper...if the figurative $hit really hit the fan you would want clean drinking water, dry goods, canned goods, and guns/ammo to protect your stores.
> 
> If times are tough I can wash my ass in the lake...but if I do not have food for my family we will starve to death.


I don't get buying water, unless you live out a ways and you don't have power for your well why would that be a concern, but I making sure to keep well stocked on coffee/creamer/filters  .
I also have quite a bit of fuel on hand, ethanol free for the small equipment(and 2-stroke oil), regular for the splitter, mower, quads, vehicles if needed, and diesel for the tractor. I'm not gonna just sit around the house and not get anything done. 
The folks I've sold generators to who were preppers when asked how much fuel they kept on hand usually had very little, as in 5 gal or less. Whenever things seem to be a little sketchy like this I try to keep my cars full and my phones/flashlights/trimmers charged, and I have generators here(not because I prep, but because I sell lol).


Philbert said:


> In reality, there has been a run on everything: bottled water, rice, canned goods, cold medicines, etc. Toilet paper is just the easiest to make fun of.
> 
> There might have been a run on ammo too, unless people are still stockpiled from the last 10 panic buys (it tends to keep longer).
> 
> Philbert


I looked at the store I was at last night and they had plenty of ammo(I'm set I was just curious), it may be because they relocated it to the very back, used to be right next to where they sold fishing/hunting licenses. One of the next things I need to buy is my fishing license and check my supplies, river is about a 15min walk and the creek out back is 5 if needed. 

I got a nice big bag of trail mix last night, not sure how many lbs it is, but I could live off that and coffee for a couple weeks .


----------



## LondonNeil

My tree guy just whatsapped, I'm going to panic scrounge 2 or 3 loads tonight


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, the primary ammo you need for emergencies is 22 Hp.

Last time out at Walmart I picked up 4 boxes of 555 rounds each.

That should keep me safe and fed for a little while!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> IMO, the primary ammo you need for emergencies is 22 Hp.
> 
> Last time out at Walmart I picked up 4 boxes of 555 rounds each.
> 
> That should keep me safe and fed for a little while!


I’m still sitting on my .22 stash from Obamamania II (2012 election). It was so scarce afterwards that I’m still afraid to shot any. LMBO.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> And there will be people in the coming weeks and months who will be kicking themselves in 3, 5 and 10 years from now for selling shares in high quality companies at dirt cheap prices. In 5 - 10 years from now no one will be talking about Coronavirus....... They will be selling them to people like me who realise these sorts of opportunities only happen a hand full of times in your lifetime.



Correct. You sound a lot like my mate Roger - almost his exact words, actually - he's a Sydney fella but bought the 10 acre block next door to me. Coincidentally as it turns out since he has been our fund manager for the last dozen years or so.


----------



## abbott295

At lunchtime, I heard that the first death in Georgia was a patient in the hospital less than five miles from our house.

If you don't hear from me for a while, it might be that I have quarantined my phone. I think there would be no bad news if it weren't for cell phones.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> My tree guy just whatsapped, I'm going to panic scrounge 2 or 3 loads tonight


----------



## rarefish383

My wife just called to see if I wanted Subway for dinner or French Bread Pizza. Said she just heard they closed MD schools for 2 weeks. I haven't' confirmed. Part for my tractor got here. I have a dentist apt tomorrow, unless they cancel?


----------



## dancan

So , here's the deal , we scrounge up some nice dry leaves and sell that organic tp , but at the same time , make a few pkgs with some poison ivy , give them away free to them special people that you just can't ever forget


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muad said:


> I’m still sitting on my .22 stash from Obamamania II (2012 election). It was so scarce afterwards that I’m still afraid to shot any. LMBO.


I hate to admit it but I made money on that. Competition shooters were offering $30 a box. Who was I to turn them down.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> So , here's the deal , we scrounge up some nice dry leaves and sell that organic tp , but at the same time , make a few pkgs with some poison ivy , give them away free to them special people that you just can't ever forget



We'll brand the new tp "Barque" , run tv commercials kinda like this but different


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ohio dumbinor shut all ohio schools down for 3 weeks


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Ohio dumbinor shut all ohio schools down for 3 weeks



Every schoolkid's dream.


----------



## JustJeff

Ontario's schools are closed for 2 weeks following March break next week.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

got two loads. grounded the mud flaps coming up the drive both times, second load I grounded something on the bottom of the car going over a speed hump! may have been one round too many, I'll get more tomorrow.

Oh and Boris has decided we are going to just let the virus rip through our population....t w a t


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> got two loads. grounded the mud flaps coming up the drive both times, second load I grounded something on the bottom of the car going over a speed hump! may have been one round too many, I'll get more tomorrow.



Where are the pics?


----------



## MustangMike

With all the cases of Coronavirus popping up all over the place I think it is pretty obvious that it has been here a lot longer than we realized.

IMO, all these efforts to limit the spread are a day late and a dollar short.

The fact that we mistook it for the flu for so long indicates it is not as bad as we are fearing.

We should try to protect vulnerable populations and let everyone else live their lives. All the schools around here are closed despite the fact that it seems to have little impact on young kids. The fear does not make much sense to me.


----------



## farmer steve

Nice dead red oak fell victim to the 261 yesterday. About 45' tall and straight as an arrow. Made 3 nice bucket loads.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Correct. You sound a lot like my mate Roger - almost his exact words, actually - he's a Sydney fella but bought the 10 acre block next door to me. Coincidentally as it turns out since he has been our fund manager for the last dozen years or so.


Interesting I had heard on one of Rogers podcasts that he had a place down your way. Didn’t realise he was your neighbour. Tell him you [know] the guy who was the naysayer who-argued with him on his blog that 3D printers will not change the world.
i don’t however argue with his investment advice and am also thinking putting in some money with him in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> With all the cases of Coronavirus popping up all over the place I think it is pretty obvious that it has been here a lot longer than we realized.
> 
> IMO, all these efforts to limit the spread are a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> The fact that we mistook it for the flu for so long indicates it is not as bad as we are fearing.
> 
> We should try to protect vulnerable populations and let everyone else live their lives. All the schools around here are closed despite the fact that it seems to have little impact on young kids. The fear does not make much sense to me.


The kids are suspect as they can supposedly carry it with no symptoms ever manifesting...and still spread it.

They closed all the schools in the neighboring county...all my clients told me no meetings (this is countrywide, not local). They canceled all the events at our school, figure it will close next week out of peer pressure.

The mortality by age is interesting, affects mainly older folks...unlike the flu that is non-discriminatory. 

Also, it appears to be exponentially increasing...two weeks ago, we had a handful, last week a hundred, this week a thousand, next week should be in theb10k range possibly. And you are correct, we don't even understand it fully yet, let alone have much control of it...

The grocery stores are nuts around here...no toilet paper or cleaning products, they were carrying food out like it was a winter storm. I'm glad I live out in the country, I don't have to worry about venison spoiling when it's still walking around...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Schools down here until April 6th.








Gov. Whitmer orders closure of all schools


She announced it in a prime time news conference Thursday night.




www.wilx.com




Got a couple more buckets last night. The boy and I unloaded them into the woodshed and took a bunch of small rounds into the house.
There's still at least two more buckets in the woods to haul out, got dark on us and I was done. Trying to get as much as we can as quick as we can out of the woods and directly into the woodshed, working as close to our property and the woodshed to clean up those areas first and take the easy pickings first.
Hard to argue working with trees like this, I like black locust .


Didn't want to walk back to the house to get a wedge and the tree above was back leaning a little and caught in two branches so I made a wedge out of a piece of locust and used another piece to tap it in, gotta make the most of the daylight . If I had the tractor I probably could have pushed it right over without cutting it, these trees just stand here dead until the wind is able to push them into another tree. It's very odd that the tree doesn't rot hardly at all, but the roots will somewhat, but I've pulled a few stumps(from totally dead trees that had very long roots on them still and others the roots are like any other dead tree at around 3-4' for the longest.


----------



## tnflatbed

chipper1 said:


> Pictures of the mower please, that thing looks like a beast.


Will do, Ill have to start mowing before long when I pull it out of the barn I will hook up the splitter and snap a pic


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> My wife just called to see if I wanted Subway for dinner or French Bread Pizza. Said she just heard they closed MD schools for 2 weeks. I haven't' confirmed. Part for my tractor got here. I have a dentist apt tomorrow, unless they cancel?


Maryland schools are closed for 2 weeks starting Monday. Mom works at hanamore in riesterstown.


----------



## steved

Shipping is also suffering...two day is turning into five, UPS next day is now three plus the weekend...and Amazon is really bad.

Hopefully my truck parts get here soon!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I get insider info on what one of the larger districts around here are doing, I


Nailed that one , can I use it towards the next time I'm wrong .


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Shipping is also suffering...two day is turning into five, UPS next day is now three plus the weekend...and Amazon is really bad.
> 
> Hopefully my truck parts get here soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Got two orders from Amazon filled next day out of their new Caledonia/Grand Rapids distribution center.


----------



## panolo

Realistically the closures are to prevent an overload to the health care system. Will people die from this? Yes they will. Will more people die from this than the strains of influenza this year? No. 
The scenario we are trying to avoid is every butter diick who thinks they are dying but will be better in 3 days from going into the hospitals and keeping the people who are vulnerable to respiratory sickness from getting the care they need. If you can slow the transmission of it our healthcare system is strong enough to keep many folks from an ill fate. 

As someone who takes care of one of these vulnerable people I have been doing my research and limiting the situations my mother will be in where she would be in contact with groups of people.


----------



## steved

panolo said:


> Realistically the closures are to prevent an overload to the health care system. Will people die from this? Yes they will. Will more people die from this than the strains of influenza this year? No.
> The scenario we are trying to avoid is every butter diick who thinks they are dying but will be better in 3 days from going into the hospitals and keeping the people who are vulnerable to respiratory sickness from getting the care they need. If you can slow the transmission of it our healthcare system is strong enough to keep many folks from an ill fate.
> 
> As someone who takes care of one of these vulnerable people I have been doing my research and limiting the situations my mother will be in where she would be in contact with groups of people.


Exactly...be smart about it.

But reality is that the fearmongering instilled by the media has a lot of folks running scared.

I'm neighbor with the county that is the epicenter for PA, it's one step short of sheer panic right now for some...that's why our shipping is slowing, they are restricted (I guess that's a nice word than quarantined) from travel outside that county...that affects mail, UPS, FedEx.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I hate to admit it but I made money on that. Competition shooters were offering $30 a box. Who was I to turn them down.


I did too, but I'm not afraid to say it.
Did a trade on a honda eu3000is generator for cash and a bunch of 22lr, I sold a couple thousand ends and gave a few friends 500/555 packs and kept a couple for myself and I already had a good number of them. I don't think I've shot a full box of them since then, usually plinking with the .17hmr.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

steved said:


> But reality is that the fearmongering instilled by the media has a lot of folks running scared.


Our governor kicked off panic buying. Told people they need to maintain a 14 day supply. People responded buy hoarding a 14 month supply.


----------



## chucker

from the statements being told. the average American city dweller holds a 3 day supply of nonperishable food... not much survival hope in that! lock and loaded here for the unprepared! food, water, medical and "TP" to keep the fingers free of crap. "REALLY"!


----------



## steved

chucker said:


> from the statements being told. the average American city dweller holds a 3 day supply of nonperishable food... not much survival hope in that! lock and loaded here for the unprepared! food, water, medical and "TP" to keep the fingers free of crap. "REALLY"!


From my experience with city dwellers, that average means that 10 percent have something greater than 3 days and 90 percent have next to nothing.

I had married friends that didn't even have a refrigerator, bought something every night.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiso

steved said:


> From my experience with city dwellers, that average means that 10 percent have something greater than 3 days and 90 percent have next to nothing.
> 
> I had married friends that didn't even have a refrigerator, bought something every night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Kinda like us.. in the winter months we can keep some cold/frozen foods in a cooler but summer time our diet changes. I visit the grocery store quite frequently although I'm in town for work every day so doesn't bother me.


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> so doesn't bother me.


Until it does .


----------



## farmer steve

Saiso said:


> Kinda like us.. in the winter months we can keep some cold/frozen foods in a cooler but summer time our diet changes. I visit the grocery store quite frequently although I'm in town for work every day so doesn't bother me.


Did I miss the new tractor pics?


----------



## LondonNeil

panolo said:


> Realistically the closures are to prevent an overload to the health care system. Will people die from this? Yes they will. Will more people die from this than the strains of influenza this year? No.
> The scenario we are trying to avoid is every butter diick who thinks they are dying but will be better in 3 days from going into the hospitals and keeping the people who are vulnerable to respiratory sickness from getting the care they need. If you can slow the transmission of it our healthcare system is strong enough to keep many folks from an ill fate.
> 
> As someone who takes care of one of these vulnerable people I have been doing my research and limiting the situations my mother will be in where she would be in contact with groups of people.


exactly. read th link i posted a few pages back, there is great explanation, with an animated graph. basically if the same number of people are infected overall, but slower and with a lower peak, the health service can cope better, icu beds and ventilators don't run short so bad and 10s of times less people die. However the UK....e are taking the approach of just let it rip, get it done and not drag......oh heck. i'm concerned, data from spanish flu, china now and emerging from italy shows delay is working.....we seem to know better apparently.


----------



## Saiso

farmer steve said:


> Did I miss the new tractor pics?


I wish I had some new tractor pics... still waiting to take some! Might be waiting for a while as it seems like there's always something else that prioritizes..


----------



## Philbert

Saiso said:


> I wish I had some new tractor pics...


Wish I had a tractor! (and a place to drive it, store it, use it, . . . )

Philbert


----------



## knockbill

Scrounged some more wood, and got it blocked up yesterday... Today cleared up nice after teh morning rain, and turned out sunny and warm, 70* I believe... Cranked up some Skynyrd,,, and hand split and stacked it all!!! Nothing like like some good hard work to ward off flu symtoms!!!!! Hope you all got a lot done also!!!!!


----------



## Saiso

Philbert said:


> Wish I had a tractor! (and a place to drive it, store it, use it, . . . )
> 
> Philbert


And that’s what I meant too. Using the ol’ Tacoma with my pulp hooks


----------



## cat10ken

I wish you tractorless guys would help me out. I have too many tractors. Don't tell my wife but I have eleven tractors! Five of them are 4x4. I would sell the 6 that are 2 wheel drive. A Farmall H and M, JD 3020 diesel with loader, Ford 3000 diesel, Ford Jubilee and a Fordson Major diesel.


----------



## Saiso

cat10ken said:


> I wish you tractorless guys would help me out. I have too many tractors. Don't tell my wife but I have eleven tractors! Five of them are 4x4. I would sell the 6 that are 2 wheel drive. A Farmall H and M, JD 3020 diesel with loader, Ford 3000 diesel, Ford Jubilee and a Fordson Major diesel.


I’m in NB Canada if ever you happen to be close to home.

Good for you to have all those, though. And good on you to either keeping it a secret or convincing her to have them all


----------



## turnkey4099

steved said:


> The kids are suspect as they can supposedly carry it with no symptoms ever manifesting...and still spread it.
> 
> They closed all the schools in the neighboring county...all my clients told me no meetings (this is countrywide, not local). They canceled all the events at our school, figure it will close next week out of peer pressure.
> 
> The mortality by age is interesting, affects mainly older folks...unlike the flu that is non-discriminatory.
> 
> Also, it appears to be exponentially increasing...two weeks ago, we had a handful, last week a hundred, this week a thousand, next week should be in theb10k range possibly. And you are correct, we don't even understand it fully yet, let alone have much control of it...
> 
> The grocery stores are nuts around here...no toilet paper or cleaning products, they were carrying food out like it was a winter storm. I'm glad I live out in the country, I don't have to worry about venison spoiling when it's still walking around...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yep. Shopped at Winco this morning. Parking lot jammed, store jammed, every check stand running (I've never seen more than 4 open before). Paper good shelves almost bare with a 2 item limit. Carts going through the checker heaped up and sometimes 2 carts at a time. Government keep saying "don't panic" but then keeps harping on it. Can't even watch the news as that is all that is on it.


----------



## farmer steve

Facebook score today. Free red oak. Sorry @dancan. It's a big'un. 40"at the butt.


----------



## Saiso

farmer steve said:


> Facebook score today. Free red oak. Sorry @dancan. It's a big'un. 40"at the butt.
> View attachment 806275


Nice score!


----------



## steved

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. Shopped at Winco this morning. Parking lot jammed, store jammed, every check stand running (I've never seen more than 4 open before). Paper good shelves almost bare with a 2 item limit. Carts going through the checker heaped up and sometimes 2 carts at a time. Government keep saying "don't panic" but then keeps harping on it. Can't even watch the news as that is all that is on it.


Just shuttered all the schools statewide through the end of the month...

If there was panic, it will be a frenzy now...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Going through some stuff and found this. Not sure whether to use it or set it aside as a collector.




Not sure if it was for wood or ice to tell the truth.


----------



## dave_dj1

Got some big hard Maple and Cherry along with some soft Maple and Ash. I cut it to 12' lengths and put them in the trailer, 4 loads total, I had to cut the Maple and Cherry to 6' pieces cuz I couldn't lift them into the trailer 





















Got it all cut and split, I cut it all 24" and I had a buddy give me two loads of Pine and Poplar.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Going through some stuff and found this. Not sure whether to use it or set it aside as a collector.View attachment 806277
> View attachment 806278
> View attachment 806279
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was for wood or ice to tell the truth.


Quick search on eBay didn't see this type. Guess either way have to hang on to it. Most of the eBay ones appear to be reinforced with gold thread er something.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Facebook score today. Free red oak. Sorry @dancan. It's a big'un. 40"at the butt.
> View attachment 806275


You get it all cut up today lol.


----------



## MustangMike

TWINS!!! My Twins arrived today! OK, so they are not identical twins.

One has a little time on it, then was ported, the other was ported new.

One was shipped from within the State a while ago, but somehow took a detour to NC before arriving safely. The other was shipped from far away but arrived quickly and on time.

Ironically, they both arrived within a half hour of one another (from different carriers).

I was busy as heck and it was raining when they both arrived, but then I caught up with my workload and the weather cleared and was even real warm, so I found a few minutes to put B+Cs on them and fuel them up and make a few cuts with each. I liked them both so much I did not want to stop cutting, but time was short, I have another appt tonight, so a few cuts with each and I had to call it quits! But … I'm


----------



## MustangMike

I have not split anything since 2/14, but I was too busy to post this FS stack ...

But since I know Cowboy likes pics ...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> TWINS!!! My Twins arrived today! OK, so they are not identical twins.
> 
> One has a little time on it, then was ported, the other was ported new.
> 
> One was shipped from within the State a while ago, but somehow took a detour to NC before arriving safely. The other was shipped from far away but arrived quickly and on time.
> 
> Ironically, they both arrived within a half hour of one another (from different carriers).
> 
> I was busy as heck and it was raining when they both arrived, but then I caught up with my workload and the weather cleared and was even real warm, so I found a few minutes to put B+Cs on them and fuel them up and make a few cuts with each. I liked them both so much I did not want to stop cutting, but time was short, I have another appt tonight, so a few cuts with each and I had to call it quits! But … I'm


Was yours the one doc thought was whacked then figured it was the carb linkage er something?


----------



## cat10ken

sixonetonoffun said:


> Going through some stuff and found this. Not sure whether to use it or set it aside as a collector.View attachment 806277
> View attachment 806278
> View attachment 806279
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was for wood or ice to tell the truth.


I bought one exactly like that at an auction near Baraboo Wis where the Ringling Bros circus was held. One man seriously told me it was for herding elephants. I think he was full of elephant doo doo.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

cat10ken said:


> I bought one exactly like that at an auction near Baraboo Wis where the Ringling Bros circus was held. One man seriously told me it was for herding elephants. I think he was full of elephant doo doo.


Now elephant herding makes sense! I'll keep it around. Might be useful when herding dinosaurs out of the yard!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> Wish I had a tractor! (and a place to drive it, store it, use it, . . . )
> 
> Philbert


John Deere LA would fit in the box of a pickup!


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> You get it all cut up today lol.


Almost.  Might break out one of the 036's to take along tomorrow


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Facebook score today. Free red oak. Sorry @dancan. It's a big'un. 40"at the butt.
> View attachment 806275



Well , if it was spruce you might have had a mighty convincing argument on the merits of me joining facebook ...
Nice score for shmoak


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Going through some stuff and found this. Not sure whether to use it or set it aside as a collector.View attachment 806277
> View attachment 806278
> View attachment 806279
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was for wood or ice to tell the truth.



Never seen one like it but it sure is nice !


----------



## dancan

And stock up on immodium , that way you won't need as much tp


----------



## MustangMike

No, that was the Doc's own personal saw … I sent this one to him after I saw that one run!


----------



## Ryan A

steved said:


> Just shuttered all the schools statewide through the end of the month...
> 
> If there was panic, it will be a frenzy now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



@steved

Are you the member in Glennside, Pa?

I’m right down 476s in Havertown. My wife and I are both teachers. She’s in Montgomery County(hardest hit county in PA) and I teach in Delaware County. We are both closed for two weeks.

Just got word that the Children’s Hosptial of Philadelphia (CHOP) Doctor who treated a bunch of patients in Mont Co and unknowingly had it, died of COVID-19 post diagnosis. This stuff is no joke. Makes sense to close schools were you have a daily assembly of 500+people EVERYDAY.


----------



## steved

Ryan A said:


> @steved
> 
> Are you the member in Glennside, Pa?
> 
> I’m right down 476s in Havertown. My wife and I are both teachers. She’s in Montgomery County(hardest hit county in PA) and I teach in Delaware County. We are both closed for two weeks.
> 
> Just got word that the Children’s Hosptial of Philadelphia (CHOP) Doctor who treated a bunch of patients in Mont Co. died of COVID-19. This stuff is no joke. Makes sense to close schools were you have a daily assembly of 500+people EVERYDAY.


No, I'm up north of Reading in Mohrsville, but I have a lot of coworkers in that area...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

I don’t like how you can’t see a members location anymore. Gives you a sense of where/what they are dealing with in terms of trees/work.


----------



## Ryan A

Got my fingerprints done to help out in the 2020 census and happend to be by a TSC. Picked these up to replace my old pair and boy are they comfortable!


----------



## dancan

I can see on my desktop that you're in Pa .


----------



## LondonNeil

Coronavirus: UK measures defended after criticism


The government defends its coronavirus plans as confirmed cases rise to 798.



www.bbc.co.uk





hmmm.....yes I get that social distancing needs to last months not a week or two.....and there are draw backs.....but I tend to think the current advice isn't being taken seriously at all, people with coughs are going into work...we need to be more strict. I also think that when it does kick off much more, with 1000s of infections daily, people will be scared and will endure social distancing for months. F***. with my wife 5 moths pregnant we were hoping to get away to the seaside for 10 days before baby #3 arrives....doubt that's going to happen now...and what state the health care system will be in when the big event occurs I don't want to think.

uk treading a lone course feels scary and very very very risky.


----------



## LondonNeil

got 2 more loads of wood. its dark now so I'll get cowboy his photos tomorrow


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> Facebook score today. Free red oak. Sorry @dancan. It's a big'un. 40"at the butt.
> View attachment 806275





dave_dj1 said:


> Got some big hard Maple and Cherry along with some soft Maple and Ash. I cut it to 12' lengths and put them in the trailer, 4 loads total, I had to cut the Maple and Cherry to 6' pieces cuz I couldn't lift them into the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all cut and split, I cut it all 24" and I had a buddy give me two loads of Pine and Poplar.


The wood scroungers won’t panic, seeing images like this daily will calm the nerves LOL.


----------



## dancan

Neil , congrats on #3 !


----------



## Ryan A

dancan said:


> Well , if it was spruce you might have had a mighty convincing argument on the merits of me joining facebook ...
> Nice score for shmoak



join just for marketplace, I get 90% of my scrounge through FB. Nothing to lose.


----------



## dancan

I'll only join the Facebook with made up info .
Fortunately, the key to the gate keeps me from having to join the Facebook.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ryan A said:


> Got my fingerprints done to help out in the 2020 census


Got forms in the mail today. Already posted for morning. Not sure why they need to know if I carry a mortgage or not.


----------



## Philbert

Ryan A said:


> Got my fingerprints done to help out in the 2020 census . . .


Why does everyone have to be a CensusTAKER? Why can't there be CensusGIVERS?

If you come to my house, I will answer like all the Members of Congress;_ 'I don't recall'._

Philbert


----------



## steved

Ryan A said:


> join just for marketplace, I get 90% of my scrounge through FB. Nothing to lose.


Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell everybody!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> Got my fingerprints done to help out in the 2020 census and happend to be by a TSC. Picked these up to replace my old pair and boy are they comfortable!View attachment 806325
> View attachment 806326
> View attachment 806327


I have a pair of these . Great muffs but mine are starting to crack still work well but irritate around my ear


----------



## MechanicMatt

All loaded up and ready for some fun with my girls this weekend


----------



## MechanicMatt

This slingshot came in on trade. Girls want me to bring it home


----------



## Ryan A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got forms in the mail today. Already posted for morning. Not sure why they need to know if I carry a mortgage or not.



Participating in the census is in everyone's best interest, because the information on the forms is used by decision-makers to determine which communities, schools, hospitals and roads need federal funding.

Ton of info if you google......


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> This slingshot came in on trade. Girls want me to bring it home


Ya know ya need a M/C endorsement and helmets to ride in it


----------



## KiwiBro

Soith the next train wrecketh beginith. It's not Spruce.


----------



## MustangMike

Not for nothing, but it bothers me that folks who are illegal, don't pay taxes and get everything for free are counted the same as tax paying citizens for giving aid.

The problem is no longer small, nor manageable. Over 50% of the local HS is non English speaking! The time has come to crack down on folks who don't pay any taxes and get everything for free.

Those of us who pay taxes should not be burdened with the cost of those who do not. A Country with separate rules and laws for those who are legal and those who are not will not survive.

What ever happened to "No Taxation W/O Representation"???

I did not bring up the census, but I'm done, back to saws!


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Quick search on eBay didn't see this type. Guess either way have to hang on to it. Most of the eBay ones appear to be reinforced with gold thread er something.



"search google for image" yields "possible stonmason's hammer"


----------



## James Miller

SS396driver said:


> Ya know ya need a M/C endorsement and helmets to ride in it


Might as well just get a bike.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> Might as well just get a bike.


Yes in ny with less than 4 wheels is a motorcycle unless it has a hard roof . Like a messerschmitt.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Not for nothing, but it bothers me that folks who are illegal, don't pay taxes and get everything for free are counted the same as tax paying citizens for giving aid.
> 
> The problem is no longer small, nor manageable. Over 50% of the local HS is non English speaking! The time has come to crack down on folks who don't pay any taxes and get everything for free.
> 
> Those of us who pay taxes should not be burdened with the cost of those who do not. A Country with separate rules and laws for those who are legal and those who are not will not survive.
> 
> What ever happened to "No Taxation W/O Representation"???
> 
> I did not bring up the census, but I'm done, back to saws!


Yup . I'm all good with legal immigration like my grandparents. But illegal immigration is just that . Love the signs saying " Nobody is illegal" but they can do illegal things.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> "search google for image" yields "possible stonmason's hammer"


That would explain the shielded handle.


----------



## Cowboy254

My mate Mitch has a big mystery meat tree down that he has already topped. He's not sure what it is but it's not a peppermint since he knows those. Probably either a blue gum or a white (manna gum or candlebark) gum since there's not much else on his farm. Blue gum is denser but ashier than the other two and manna gum is a little better than candlebark, so hoping for sweet manna  . I have the boys all sharpened up and ready to get into it tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> My mate Mitch has a big mystery meat tree down that he has already topped. He's not sure what it is but it's not a peppermint since he knows those. Probably either a blue gum or a white (manna gum or candlebark) gum since there's not much else on his farm. Blue gum is denser but ashier than the other two and manna gum is a little better than candlebark, so hoping for sweet manna  . I have the boys all sharpened up and ready to get into it tomorrow.


Mill it or see if someone wants to and leave you with a slab to play with:


Sawmilling Contractors


----------



## rarefish383

steved said:


> Shipping is also suffering...two day is turning into five, UPS next day is now three plus the weekend...and Amazon is really bad.
> 
> Hopefully my truck parts get here soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Modifiedmark sent me a box of Homelite parts. I’d have to look but I think he’s in Indiana, took 3 days, and the front end parts for my tractor took 3 days also, from Nashville TN to MD. I ordered them on Tuesday and had them Thursday, so only 2 days in transit. That’s OK, hope it doesn’t get worse.

Baltimore and Tulsa gun shows cancelled. My big honey hole Spring Equipment Auction is cancelled too. Usually see a couple AS guys there, guess we will have to wait till the fall sale.


----------



## rarefish383

Cracks me up. I’m one of the ones that won’t change a thing I do. Then I saw a list of the vulnerable people, 60+, yep that’s me. Respiratory problems, yep that’s me. Chronic bronchitis, pneumonia more times than I can count. Taking extra precautions, switched from a 7% IPA to a 9% Voodoo IPA. Only drink with people who avoid Lite Beer.


----------



## chucker

steved said:


> Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell everybody!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


what I have found with free logs are wire, nails, bolts, and a steel fence stake... you can have it a


----------



## dancan

Warning , contains adult language


----------



## MustangMike

I too am predicting that in another month or two this will all be but a memory (due to the warmer weather).


----------



## svk

These loops are marked down to 5 bucks now. Picked up two.


----------



## Erik B

cat10ken said:


> I wish you tractorless guys would help me out. I have too many tractors. Don't tell my wife but I have eleven tractors! Five of them are 4x4. I would sell the 6 that are 2 wheel drive. A Farmall H and M, JD 3020 diesel with loader, Ford 3000 diesel, Ford Jubilee and a Fordson Major diesel.


Where are you located in SW Wisconsin, @cat10ken


----------



## LondonNeil

Hope so Mike, but it is looking like, unlike influenza, this virus isn't affected by warmer temps. Or at least the early data from Milan, where they are at 20C, shows no apparent slow down in infection. Also some of the other countries are warm and still being hit. It's in Africa now, Namibia has a confirmed case which likely means it's actually got 1000s of infected.

Herd amunity will start to slow the transmission and bring an end to it but rough guess, it will need 70% of us to catch it. That's about 40 million in the UK. Current fatality rates range between 0.9 and 6%, a well prepared and not overwhelmed health service should achieve the bottom end.... They still means 400 000 deaths in the UK alone. I really hope warmer temps do help, but it's not certain.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> These loops are marked down to 5 bucks now. Picked up two.
> View attachment 806469


Better buy more, they dull quick cutting paper towel into TP widths .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Better buy more, they dull quick cutting paper towel into TP widths .


I have the bidet, remember. Lol


----------



## hunter72

Thank You dancan You but a big smile on my face ,the wife also liked it.
God Bless


----------



## U&A

Todays scrounge curtesy of the 2166/72. Just picking up the ones that are already falling over. Dang near got stuck in my backyard[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. These new mudflaps really do a great job of keeping everything off the truck though 




















Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I hear FL does not have much of a problem, but often humidity is as important as temps with these things, they don't fare well in the dry (and warmer temps generally dry things faster). Also, warmer temps should mean less contact in enclosed spaces, which should also help.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Not for nothing, but it bothers me that folks who are illegal, don't pay taxes and get everything for free are counted the same as tax paying citizens for giving aid.


Not for nothing but it bothers me when corporations making billions of dollars pay no taxes, and individuals who speculate and manipulate pay a lower rate that people who perform physical work or provide services, etc.

But then, we would have to move this to the Political and Religious threads section.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

How much tax has Trump paid again? Sorry, I apologise, politics aren't for this thread


----------



## Ryan A

2 out of 3 loads of applewood. Amazing how wet it is. Fella claims it was cut down in October.....beautiful wood.


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> I too am predicting that in another month or two this will all be but a memory (due to the warmer weather).


I don't think it's warmer weather actually....think about it, most germs like warm places. I believe I remember one of my professors telling us that it is the increased length of daylight and the resulting increase in UV radiation that kills it off. Germs don't have the complex cells we have with UV protection, so UV light kills them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Not for nothing but it bothers me when corporations making billions of dollars pay no taxes, and individuals who speculate and manipulate pay a lower rate that people who perform physical work or provide services, etc.
> 
> But then, we would have to move this to the Political and Religious threads section.
> 
> Philbert



Care to explain to me why you think a Corporation should pay any taxes at all??? Think about, it is not a real person, it will either pay salaries (which are taxable) or pay dividends (which are taxable) or expand their business (which also creates more taxable income). So, why should a corporation pay any taxes???

You think the government can do better with that money??? PLEASE!!!!

You should view the Corporation like a pass through entity (like a partnership), taxing it just reduces it's effectiveness and improving the economy.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Care to explain to me why you think a Corporation should pay any taxes at all??? Think about, it is not a real person . . .


Yet it shares the benefits and rights of being a legal 'person' in terms of liability and speech, among others according to 'Citizen's United'. Let's move this to the other forum and discuss it there.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

hunter72 said:


> Thank You dancan You but a big smile on my face ,the wife also liked it.
> God Bless



Glad you liked it .
Ave has a great channel , well worth watching .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Haven't got real far but ran the 2065 and 445 a little. Just getting stuff out and ready to go seemed like a big. F''ert. Probs drag the brush in a while. The chunk it up tomorrow. My burn spot was right below that so it had to be done.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Mill it or see if someone wants to and leave you with a slab to play with:
> 
> 
> Sawmilling Contractors



Nice idea, but probably not practical, for a few reasons. In any case, IIRC it might also have a termite pipe up the middle which might mean it's less likely to be blue gum which the local termites don't seem to like as much. I've read that it's difficult to keep the white gums from warping and splitting as they dry.


----------



## Ryan A

What does everyone like for wheelbarrows/yard carts? Most jobs/scrounges look like the above. Suburban/City homes so tractors aren’t an option.


----------



## dancan

Social distancing is good for you they say so ,,,
Jerry and I decided that it would be best to stay away from people so we went out to go look at a nice spruce that needs to be dropped for a fella and then go drop that hemlock that I got called to cut .
**** , what a long steep walk to get to the tree .










That's the neighbors drive , the frost is coming out of the ground so no getting up that without a 4x4 .
Went up and down that twice , once to find the tree and then back to cut the tree .
Sure am glad I quit smoking about 20yrs ago lol








It was both leaning and heavy on the downhill side so she came down real fast !
I sectioned off to the first big whirl of branches so about 16' and about 24" at the small end .


----------



## dancan

Ryan A said:


> What does everyone like for wheelbarrows/yard carts? Most jobs/scrounges look like the above. Suburban/City homes so tractors aren’t an option.



I've used wheelbarrows , 2 wheel dollies with bigger tires and my homemade version of an arborists log dolly


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ryan A said:


> What does everyone like for wheelbarrows/yard carts? Most jobs/scrounges look like the above. Suburban/City homes so tractors aren’t an option.


I think a lot of guys like a big tire dolly for rounds. Otherwise hard to beat a good contractor wheelbarrow.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny how that idiot accomplished things with the economy in 3 years that all the smart guys (both parties) were unable to do for over 3 decades!

I'll take the idiot for another term!


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> What does everyone like for wheelbarrows/yard carts? Most jobs/scrounges look like the above. Suburban/City homes so tractors aren’t an option.


I have a wheelbarrow at each place. Sometimes I have both at the house in the winter so I can have an extra load by the wood door.


----------



## dancan

After Jerry and I dropped that hemlock we went over to a houselot that I had cut in the fall .
The contractor grubbed the lot and put the wood off to the side .
I knew one of the neighbors and he asked me if sell him some of the small wood for firepit wood .
I told him to drag all the small he needed , no charge .
That worked out well , he got all the smalls he wanted and kept telling the woodticks to move along , don't touch that woodpile 









Brought home a nice round of spruce 




Not too sure about that other stuff ?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Spring is in the air. Saw 50° for the first time this year.
> View attachment 804291



Burning out the stump?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice idea, but probably not practical, for a few reasons. In any case, IIRC it might also have a termite pipe up the middle which might mean it's less likely to be blue gum which the local termites don't seem to like as much. I've read that it's difficult to keep the white gums from warping and splitting as they dry.


Fair enough. There aren't many gums in general that are super stable when drying. There is a great book on milling aussie hardwoods that details everything from felling to drying, written a while ago but relevant to all but vaccum kiln drying.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Burning out the stump?


Swedish candle.


----------



## dancan

I busted up that round of the spruce up because it's dry , now a chunk of it is in the furnace [emoji41]


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> What does everyone like for wheelbarrows/yard carts? Most jobs/scrounges look like the above. Suburban/City homes so tractors aren’t an option.



Best thing ever for this. Besides something with a motor anyway. 




https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-6-cu-ft-Poly-Yard-Cart/1000065359




Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Spruce is a swear word here.
The Europeans are selling mountains of them to China and it's messing with our log sales and prices.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had an absolute blast today with the wife and girls


----------



## U&A

MechanicMatt said:


> Had an absolute blast today with the wife and girls



I cant see the pics for some reason Matt....[emoji53]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had to Run my husqvarna to clear the main trail going in. Had a few blow downs.
Uncle Mike, there are a LOT more to clear on our trails, didn’t have the saw with me then, left it at your cabin. Had to do some “wild driving “ to get over or around those blow downs....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Swedish candle.



I‘ve seen enough fire travel underground to be afraid of doing that, I’d only do it with good snow cover. The whole root system will burn out, and it’ll transfer to other roots it touches. Just a couple weeks ago there was a burn pile in the National Forest that transferred underground to a down tree, and had burned ten plus feet of it. There was another sixty feet to go, I cut out a section to stop it. It would have got to brush and standing trees.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve seen enough fire travel underground to be afraid of doing that, I’d only do it with good snow cover. The whole root system will burn out, and it’ll transfer to other roots it touches. Just a couple weeks ago there was a burn pile in the National Forest that transferred underground to a down tree, and had burned ten plus feet of it. There was another sixty feet to go, I cut out a section to stop it. It would have got to brush and standing trees.


This was just a block I set in my fire pit. It was no longer connected to it's underground anchors.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> This was just a block I set in my fire pit. It was no longer connected to it's underground anchors.



Oh. Okay.


----------



## MustangMike

Glad you and the family had a good time up there Matt, wish I were not so busy!

Hey, the last pic in the first set that Matt posted has a pic of our 55 gal wood stove, and the inverted RR track holder I use as a warming plate for the coffee pot. (The one with the black dog)

I've been meaning to get a pic of that!


----------



## Ryan A

U&A said:


> Best thing ever for this. Besides something with a motor anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-6-cu-ft-Poly-Yard-Cart/1000065359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Looks good, but for $130 I’d like to see if I can get it on sale or in the off season or clearance. My old beat up wheel barrow will have to suffice for now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I use this wagon. Not ideal, but it works.


----------



## JustJeff

I've used a 2 wheel dolly or hand truck to wheel a stack of rounds out of a backyard that I couldn't drive into. Keeps the center of gravity low but not ideal on rough terrain.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nice scrounge the other day. kinda fell into my lap! bit over the 'carry in' level. but, alas... dint have to go far for it either right across the street. no splitting req'd. plenty to split if I want it. maybe. this headed to wood pile. kinda stoked at all that great firewood so close at hand... but common here. quite common. oak firewood falls like the leaves in fall!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kinda happy at this lil scrounge, too. my 'new' scrounged _Lil Chief _smoker... I picked up 'off the curb'. neighbor was giving it away. on neighborhood BB. right place, rite time! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

after some study, reviews and an indepth cleaning... and patinaing pre-test. Alderwood. have to give it A+ marks. as a Pacific NW guy, I can say... talks the talk, walks the walk. popular unit and bigger one with Alaskans. smoking salmon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

that Alderwood is great smoking wood for fish. a fresh plate of fresh, never frozen Atlantic salmon... melts in mouth! what an awesome flavor!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

took a lot of prep work to get Lil Chief ready for use. safe and sane use! and testing. finally got the hang of it... had a nice campfire going while sorting things out....


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm sure we all have our pre-scrounge routines. I will typically sharpen the chains the day before, fuel and oil up the saws and get them in the Ranger the night before. One of the other parts of my routine is to oil the outside of Limby, or so it would seem.




Anyway, all the boys were loaded up to check out the mystery meat log that Mitch had set aside for me.




Ah. Candlebark.




Three logs actually. Some of the checking on the ends was wide enough to slide the handle of the X27 in and continued a foot or two down the log.




I peeled the worst of the bark off and got to work. The Timberjack earned its keep today, I was able to roll the logs with it to a position where I could effectively sit on one long while cutting the next.




Pretty quick work to this point. Only Limby got a look in, today.


----------



## Cowboy254

Candlebark has an air-dry density of 740kg/m which is similar to sugar maple. Also burns very cleanly but you do want to knock the bark off it because it is thick and about 105% ash by weight. 




Since the cutting had been so easy I figured I might as well split it onsite. It was splittable but it is harder going than some other eucalypts like peppermint. I started to slow down a bit once I was half way through but having started I wanted to finish. 







Then loading up the ute and trailer when pretty knackered already wasn't much fun but got there eventually. A little under two cubes loaded and prolly another cube or so split and I'll hopefully pick that up on Tuesday. 




So, had enough fun for one day but stihl a nice day out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Looks good cowboy, I did some cutting and splitting today too, was feeling pretty out of shape in the splitting department probably due to the fact I haven’t swung the splitter for 6 months. 
Excellent weather here was 14c most of yesterday, around 18 today.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yeah, I was feeling a bit out of condition, too. Who'd have thought that after sitting on your arse drinking beer all summer, you wouldn't be at your best for your first proper scrounge of the season?


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Funny how that idiot accomplished things with the economy in 3 years that all the smart guys (both parties) were unable to do for over 3 decades!
> 
> I'll take the idiot for another term!


'
You are ignoring the fact that Obama had the economy in a nice recovery already when T took over. It did keep going when T took over


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jeffkrib said:


> I haven’t swung the splitter for 6 months.



No hydraulic splitters in Australia?


----------



## KiwiBro

36 Hrs into this pour. Nearly there.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> No hydraulic splitters in Australia?



Jeff and I are stihl young. Relatively.


----------



## square1

Put 3 coats of triple thick varathane on the island countertop made from EAB killed ash slabs from the nearby Amish sawmill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Jeff and I are stihl young. Relatively.



Lol.

We have a saying “Work smarter, not harder”.


----------



## Cowboy254

Rings a vague bell. I'll normally bring wood home in rounds then chip away at it over subsequent days which makes it more like recreation.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Manual log splitting is very therapeutic when you’ve had a bad day at work and your boss has been annoying you.
And besides I only burn 2 cord a year plus help my dad with his 1 cord. Noodling is what I do if it’s too hard to split.


----------



## MustangMike

Manual splitting is a good part of an exercise routine!


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> '
> You are ignoring the fact that Obama had the economy in a nice recovery already when T took over. It did keep going when T took over



Your kidding, right???

When Obama was in the Fed Reserve had to keep interest rates near 0 for an unprecedented 8 years to keep the economy from going into the crapper. Too much regulation, too high taxes.

Trump reduced regs and taxes and the Fed Red immediately starting increasing interest rates. Plus, Trump's employment #s are dramatically better, especially for minorities. He also had much broader wage gains, not just the rich getting richer. This whole impeachment thing is because Trump actually did everything the Democrat's promised but did not do, and they know they can't beat him in an election.

In Auditing they teach you not to pay attention to what people say, pay attention to what they do … and the results of what they do. That is what matters.


----------



## pioneerguy600

MustangMike said:


> Your kidding, right???
> 
> When Obama was in the Fed Reserve had to keep interest rates near 0 for an unprecedented 8 years to keep the economy from going into the crapper. Too much regulation, too high taxes.
> 
> Trump reduced regs and taxes and the Fed Red immediately starting increasing interest rates. Plus, Trump's employment #s are dramatically better, especially for minorities. He also had much broader wage gains, not just the rich getting richer. This whole impeachment thing is because Trump actually did everything the Democrat's promised but did not do, and they know they can't beat him in an election.
> 
> In Auditing they teach you not to pay attention to what people say, pay attention to what they do … and the results of what they do. That is what matters.


 Please keep the political over in the right forum, Political and Religion, posting stuff like this just sullies up a nice clean site.


----------



## chipper1

They trimmed a line just down the rd from our home, ends up I saw some of the wood I was thinking could be hackberry down there.
Maybe you guys could argue about that and take the politics to another channel, pretty sure that isn't the point of the thread .
Shades for size .
The great thing is I didn't have to cut mine down to get these pictures .


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Manual splitting is a good part of an exercise routine!



I need to start doing more swinging, and less levering. Especially with all this dead ash I’ve been cutting and splitting for firewood.


----------



## dancan

Ef3Fiddy flashed up , off to do some social distancing !


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Ef3Fiddy flashed up , off to do some social distancing !



I think I’m gonna go distance myself into the woods for a bit with a saw or two...


----------



## chipper1

Just a warning from a trusted source guys. If you need anything from the store that you were going to get at a later time it may be easier to do that sometime today .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Just a warning from a trusted source guys. If you need anything from the store that you were going to get at a later time it may be easier to do that sometime today .


I have a little flour yet.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Grabbed the 445 and finished the box elder. The stump end was a beotch all twisted and tensioned. Cut it off low then finished. Worked out good enough.



Oh man my chains loose. Will somebody catch it?


Quick covefe and drag brush. Woot woot!


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> They trimmed a line just down the rd from our home, ends up I saw some of the wood I was thinking could be hackberry down there.
> Maybe you guys could argue about that and take the politics to another channel, pretty sure that isn't the point of the thread .
> Shades for size .
> The great thing is I didn't have to cut mine down to get these pictures .
> View attachment 806943
> View attachment 806945



Hackberry for sure! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Candlebark has an air-dry density of 740kg/m which is similar to sugar maple. Also burns very cleanly but you do want to knock the bark off it because it is thick and about 105% ash by weight.
> 
> View attachment 806849
> 
> 
> Since the cutting had been so easy I figured I might as well split it onsite. It was splittable but it is harder going than some other eucalypts like peppermint. I started to slow down a bit once I was half way through but having started I wanted to finish.
> 
> View attachment 806850
> 
> 
> View attachment 806851
> 
> 
> Then loading up the ute and trailer when pretty knackered already wasn't much fun but got there eventually. A little under two cubes loaded and prolly another cube or so split and I'll hopefully pick that up on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 806852
> 
> 
> So, had enough fun for one day but stihl a nice day out.
> 
> View attachment 806853



Cowboy, how much wood in a cube? Don’t here that word much over here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCoffin

Bucked some cherry yesterday, also cut a few cookies  the idea crossed my mind to collect all my cherry cookies and use them as a “smoker” on the charcoal as I bbq. Toss a cookie or two on as I begin to cook and let the smoke enhance the flavor. Worth a try at least.


----------



## JustJeff

Cubic meter. So 39 point some odd inches cubed.. blah blah blah, some math stuff, comes out to just over a facecord. Be a good 5.5' pickup box full.
Unless an Aussie cube is different than a Canuck cube. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> Just a warning from a trusted source guys. If you need anything from the store that you were going to get at a later time it may be easier to do that sometime today .


HA,,, good advice!!! I went to the meat/produce store in town about 11:00,,, it has two parking lots back and front,,, back is closer for me... Line at teh register is half way thru teh store!!!! So I walked down the empty aisle, to get some meat,,, they had what I wanted,,, but ALL the sacks of potatoes,,, all the milk, and other dairy products are gone,,, 
I went to the front register, and the cashier was standing there alone, twiddlin her thumbs!!!! Bet I wasn't in teh store 5 minutes, and teh cashier was teh only one I got within 5 feet of... I asked her if she was bored, as teh back of teh store was nuts to butts 30-40 deep!!!! 
The most dangerous thing about this flu, is people are just too freakin stupid to keep it from spreading!!!! 
I got back in the truck, washed my hands in alcohol and drove home!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

I was wondering if he was talking about a face cube or a federal cube


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> HA,,, good advice!!! I went to the meat/produce store in town about 11:00,,, it has two parking lots back and front,,, back is closer for me... Line at teh register is half way thru teh store!!!! So I walked down the empty aisle, to get some meat,,, they had what I wanted,,, but ALL the sacks of potatoes,,, all the milk, and other dairy products are gone,,,
> I went to the front register, and the cashier was standing there alone, twiddlin her thumbs!!!! Bet I wasn't in teh store 5 minutes, and teh cashier was teh only one I got within 5 feet of... I asked her if she was bored, as teh back of teh store was nuts to butts 30-40 deep!!!!
> The most dangerous thing about this flu, is people are just too freakin stupid to keep it from spreading!!!!
> I got back in the truck, washed my hands in alcohol and drove home!!!!!


Well hopefully we can go to the store tomorrow, that may be limited depending on what the powers that be decided.
On my list for the day, 5 more gallons of extra diesel, another 5 of regular, another 1.6 of ethanol free, bar oil and filling the propane tanks we use for hot water, I like hot water as much as I like toilet paper, but I've never had to choose so maybe I'm wrong about that .


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> I have a little flour yet.


bought 30# of flour and sugar, yeast baking powder and 10# of canning salt …. this will at least go good for biscuits and bread along with fresh venison and fish when needed.... have a 3 years supply of home grown canned foods an dried goods on a yearly rotational renewal to keep the rest of the green needs happy! hand pump on the well as well as a solar power unit for the electrical needs... hope the sun don't fall out of the sky?!!! lol


----------



## knockbill

Rain ended and the day cleared up nicely,, so I went back for yet another load of wood!!! Blocks keep getting bigger tho!!! Too bad none of you are in the area,,, specially guys with bigger saws, and want to mess with the trunks... They are on top of the bigger stuff, and I'm not gonna whittle at it with a 20"/54cc saws!!! I can get more wood with less effort and fuel with limbs,, and noodling it small enough to lift over the fence would take forever...


----------



## chucker

now I just need to figure out a way to take all the big round bales of field hay and make it into small rolls of "TP" and become a billionaire……. with a faster growing renewable resource! chiggers an grass mites are free!


----------



## chipper1

chucker said:


> bought 30# of flour and sugar, yeast baking powder and 10# of canning salt …. this will at least go good for biscuits and bread along with fresh venison and fish when needed.... have a 3 years supply of home grown canned foods an dried goods on a yearly rotational renewal to keep the rest of the green needs happy! hand pump on the well as well as a solar power unit for the electrical needs... hope the sun don't fall out of the sky?!!! lol


That's awesome, imagine if more were in that situation and had no debt and were told to stay put for a few weeks, I think most would be like, okay . Instead .


----------



## knockbill

chipper1 said:


> Well hopefully we can go to the store tomorrow, that may be limited depending on what the powers that be decided.
> On my list for the day, 5 more gallons of extra diesel, another 5 of regular, another 1.6 of ethanol free, bar oil and filling the propane tanks we use for hot water, I like hot water as much as I like toilet paper, but I've never had to choose so maybe I'm wrong about that .


You can go,,, just a matter of what's in stock!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chucker said:


> bought 30# of flour and sugar, yeast baking powder and 10# of canning salt …. this will at least go good for biscuits and bread along with fresh venison and fish when needed.... have a 3 years supply of home grown canned foods an dried goods on a yearly rotational renewal to keep the rest of the green needs happy! hand pump on the well as well as a solar power unit for the electrical needs... hope the sun don't fall out of the sky?!!! lol


Its kind of funny. I have all but stopped buying bread and cereal. I make up a dozen bisquits ever day or so. I should cut that in half and do 6 at a time cause fresh out of the oven are so damn good!


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Unless an Aussie cube is different than a Canuck cube.


Aussie cube is full of spiders . . . 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Aussie cube is full of spiders . . .
> 
> Philbert


Don't forget the drop bears and hoop snakes!!


----------



## JustJeff

Brought up about half a cubecord from under the deck. When I fill the racks in the fall, I try to anticipate the type I'll need for the time of year. I've been struggling with the warm weather and big "February" pieces. Finally into my March-April wood which is smaller and more poplar-willow mixed in.
Snow is melting off my piles and I may get back to splitting soon if it doesn't snow more.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Cowboy, how much wood in a cube? Don’t here that word much over here.





JustJeff said:


> Cubic meter. So 39 point some odd inches cubed.. blah blah blah, some math stuff, comes out to just over a facecord. Be a good 5.5' pickup box full.
> Unless an Aussie cube is different than a Canuck cube. Lol.



They might be different based on your figures  . About 3.7 cubes per cord. My 4.5ft x 7 ft x 15in trailer holds 1.1 cubes when filled level. Talking in cubes is better since when you've been swinging your guts out you can say "I cut and split 2.5 cubes" which sounds like more than if you say "I cut and split 2/3 cord". 



Philbert said:


> Aussie cube is full of spiders . . .
> 
> Philbert



BTUs with hairy legs.



farmer steve said:


> Don't forget the drop bears and hoop snakes!!
> View attachment 807101
> View attachment 807102



I was expecting to find something long and slithery in those logs today but the only thing there was a cute little bush rat who kept trying to run back under the logs as I rolled them around. I thought he'd get squashed but he didn't and I chased him away eventually.


----------



## KiwiBro

A lizard came to check out my resin table top yesterday while I was in-between pours. Only a small native one we call skinks. It fell in, swam and clung to the edge of the timber with its head just above the surface. There it stayed as the resin set. Got quite a shock when I came back to pour again. Couldn't have placed the skink better if I tried.

*Edit BC pics or it didn't happen*


----------



## dancan

Well it's on now we have covid in the province , watch the real stupidity commence .
Philbert , you were wrong , covid can spell Nova Scotia .
So, as a preemptive strike I went to the store this morning to get some stuffs, but while walking in a fella was walking out muttering to himself out load " **** , no feckin tp , no gd potatoes, no feckin tunips or cabbage no gd canned milk , **** , I should have come sooner for **** sakes ..."

I got what I wanted lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Well, it's been a beautiful winter to get out and cash in on what mother nature provides up here in Northern Mi. Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.


----------



## dancan

See , desperate times here , I'm outta wood , only got a small pile of dirt left


----------



## chipper1

knockbill said:


> You can go,,, just a matter of what's in stock!!!!


You may have missed my point, you may not be able to .


----------



## Preacher Mike

Lionsfan said:


> Well, it's been a beautiful winter to get out and cash in on what mother nature provides up here in Northern Mi. Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.View attachment 807121


Nice!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.View attachment 807121



Do you use the splitter just to make the logs light enough to load? My mom used to like to help, and she couldn’t help if we didn’t do that. Except for the little bit of small stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> They might be different based on your figures  . About 3.7 cubes per cord. My 4.5ft x 7 ft x 15in trailer holds 1.1 cubes when filled level. Talking in cubes is better since when you've been swinging your guts out you can say "I cut and split 2.5 cubes" which sounds like more than if you say "I cut and split 2/3 cord".
> 
> 
> 
> BTUs with hairy legs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting to find something long and slithery in those logs today but the only thing there was a cute little bush rat who kept trying to run back under the logs as I rolled them around. I thought he'd get squashed but he didn't and I chased him away eventually.


Correct you are. A cube is still only a couple sticks away from a facecord, or third cord which is the common measurement in Ontario. No matter the measurements, whether correct or not, I prefer mine without deadly insects, snakes or reptiles!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Lionsfan said:


> Well, it's been a beautiful winter to get out and cash in on what mother nature provides up here in Northern Mi. Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.View attachment 807121



Winter cutting is the best , no dropbears , hoop snakes , piousness ants, spiders and killer lizzards to be seen for miles


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> You may have missed my point, you may not be able to .


----------



## Lionsfan

dancan said:


> Winter cutting is the best , no dropbears , hoop snakes , piousness ants, spiders and killer lizzards to be seen for miles


No skeeters, no leaves, no dirt, and best of all I can just tuck a couple cold "beverages" in the snow to enjoy when the chips are done flying.


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you use the splitter just to make the logs light enough to load? My mom used to like to help, and she couldn’t help if we didn’t do that. Except for the little bit of small stuff.



I can pretty much back right into that spot with my pickup. I'll split it all right there and load it as I go.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Well, it's been a beautiful winter to get out and cash in on what mother nature provides up here in Northern Mi. Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.View attachment 807121


Nice pile of sticks. Can't quite make out the saws on the stump.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> See , desperate times here , I'm outta wood , only got a small pile of dirt left


Burn the pallets!!!!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Just a warning from a trusted source guys. If you need anything from the store that you were going to get at a later time it may be easier to do that sometime today .


Should I start figuring out which child to eat first .


----------



## MustangMike

After doing 5 Tax Returns I found a little time late in the afternoon to play with my new Twins and reduce my log pile a bit!

It was cool (30s) and windy this morning, but in the late afternoon it got very pleasant. Was good to take a break and get some fresh air!

I'm planning to mill the large Red Oak log on the left.


----------



## James Miller

These showed up today. Need a little machine work then back in the mail they will go.


----------



## MustangMike

I did not plant these, and don't know if they are wild or domestic, but they are pretty! They are pushing up right next to my log pile.

Anyone know what the heck they are??? (one was catching wood chips)!


----------



## Haywire

Looks like a crocus.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> I can pretty much back right into that spot with my pickup. I'll split it all right there and load it as I go.



Do you use the splitter just to make the logs light enough to load?


----------



## Lionsfan

X2, Crocus, first thing up every spring in my neighbor lady's flowerbed.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Burn the pallets!!!!



Well , truth be told since it was a big sky day here and all , I enjoyed my social distancing 










Jerry and I decided to work the stash at the undisclosed location to keep ahead of this Covid invasion just in case we head into an iceage for the next world crisis .













Scrounge on and stay safe my friends !


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you use the splitter just to make the logs light enough to load?




No, I'll split them into stove sized pieces right there, haul them out into the yard and stack it up outside until fall.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Looks like a crocus.





Lionsfan said:


> X2, Crocus, first thing up every spring in my neighbor lady's flowerbed.


Yep on the crocus @MustangMike


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> Looks good, but for $130 I’d like to see if I can get it on sale or in the off season or clearance. My old beat up wheel barrow will have to suffice for now.
> View attachment 806794



Knowing how helpful that is as well as how easy it makes moving things VS a wheelbarrow i would not hesitate to pay the price. I pile heavy rounds up in that thing a high as i can and it pulls WAY WAY easier than a wheelbarrow.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> View attachment 807168
> These showed up today. Need a little machine work then back in the mail they will go.


.404 to picco?


----------



## Lionsfan

Since it's crept it's way into this thread, for whatever reason, I'm gonna throw my observation out there. I drive truck for a living, and I recently began a run that delivers to Toronto, Ontario. Some of you younger guys may not remember the mass hysteria associated with the SARS outbreak, but it was a contagious virus, quite similar to the current Coronavirus epidemic, and Toronto was pretty much the eye of the storm. The Greater Toronto Area is home to roughly 6 million people, but from what I can tell it's pretty much business as usual, no mass hysteria. What I have noticed is personal at the toll booths, customs booths and behind the cash registers wearing a simple pair of latex gloves. I keep noticing janitorial staff running around with bottles of spray cleaner and paper towels, wiping things down in high traffic areas. Also notice store employees picking up any loose trash and emptying the garbage cans before the ****'s overflowing all over the place. Simple, common sense, proactive steps will go much further than all the stupidity we've seen here. I just left my local Wal-Mart, and the bread isle is damn near empty. PERFECT time to get in there and clean those shelves, but instead you could pretty much hear the crickets chirping.


----------



## woodchip rookie

lol...he said "cubecord"


----------



## LondonNeil

WARNING, DON'T watch this with young kids nearby or others easily offended by naughty words.


----------



## dancan

Lionsfan that's funny , I was thinking that to myself this morning while walking down the produce isles "What a perfect time for them to do a deep clean , no produce to move around" Lol

Public service announcement
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/co...-mask-hand-washing-sanitizer-gloves-1.5496659


----------



## KiwiBro

Dumphuckery. It's what's for breakfast.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> .404 to picco?


Gona machine the centers so they can run on small spline drums like echo and husky. There going on some 340 builds another member has.


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Looks good, but for $130 I’d like to see if I can get it on sale or in the off season or clearance. My old beat up wheel barrow will have to suffice for now.
> View attachment 806794


I got one of those and liked it at first, then I bent the handle. Used it to cover the engine on the wood splitter for a year or two. Then got the bright idea to mount it on my Walk behind to move mulch. For that, it works great. Yes, it still dumps.


----------



## dancan

The wife just informed me that I wasn't allowed to use this new "Social Distancing" as an excuse to go scrounge more firewood Lol


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Aussie cube is full of spiders . . .
> 
> Philbert


The past couple years I've been getting these little buggers in my wood pile. They go right on the burn pile, and I've started wearing gloves.


----------



## rarefish383

For those that think Black Widows only have red hour glasses on the belly, one search I read said there are 80 some varieties of Widows. This is a juvenile Eastern Black Widow.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Winter cutting is the best , no dropbears , hoop snakes , piousness ants, spiders and killer lizzards to be seen for miles


It's not the ones you see that you need to worry about!

Philbert


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Social distancing is good for you they say so ,,,



Seeeing as I have a fulltime helper for 3 weeks.........he asked me, "ya think that deer has carona virus?" 
Then i had to explain deer dont like Carona.
Saw a plane flying overhead today though maybe they were looking for survivors, had to hide my beer.


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> The wife just informed me that I wasn't allowed to use this new "Social Distancing" as an excuse to go scrounge more firewood Lol


Told the first wife that in 97, i miss her sometimes.


----------



## muad

Finally split the trailer load I cut to break in the new 241. A good mix of ash, sugar maple, honey locust, and mulberry or black locust??

Then I ran the 241 for a bit to cut up some smalls. The more I use this saw, the less I want to grab anything else. Has anyone run an 18” on a 241? I’m tempted to try one.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Finally split the trailer load I cut to break in the new 241. A good mix of ash, sugar maple, honey locust, and mulberry or black locust??
> 
> Then I ran the 241 for a bit to cut up some smalls. The more I use this saw, the less I want to grab anything else. Has anyone run an 18” on a 241? I’m tempted to try one.
> 
> View attachment 807237
> 
> View attachment 807238


Nice load.
You can run an 18 on them, but you loose a bit of the go factor the smaller bars offer.
For a comparison the 251 has a little less ho and is sold with a 325x16 or 18(some I've seen set up with picco) and it does an okay job, you will just loose a little speed in the cut/torque to dawg it in, but that isn't what they are really made for anyway.


----------



## chipper1

I managed to split a few rounds today, cleaned the woodshed up for the 2021-22 wood as well. I have just under a cord left that I'm burning right now, whatever is left will stay where it is, this mild winter is helping that part a lot.
The rounds on top of the middle were added mostly on Friday and a few splits we added today, then cleaned the floor off and started on the front row.
Before:




After:


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> Should I start figuring out which child to eat first .


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Finally split the trailer load I cut to break in the new 241. A good mix of ash, sugar maple, honey locust, and mulberry or black locust??
> 
> Then I ran the 241 for a bit to cut up some smalls. The more I use this saw, the less I want to grab anything else. Has anyone run an 18” on a 241? I’m tempted to try one.
> 
> View attachment 807237
> 
> View attachment 807238



I have (I mean, Cowgirl has) a ported 241 with 16 inch bar and 0.325 chain. I love it (I mean, she loves it) and it is perfect for what I (she) bought it for - lopping small stuff - but then I (she) also found that it was great for burying into dry eucalypt also. Beyond that though, I think it will start to struggle. Unported, I think an 18 inch bar would max it out in hardwood, especially dry. I bought my old man a stock 241 with a 16 inch bar and it is flat out buried in eucalypt. I'd keep the 16 inch bar on there and go for a bigger saw when 18+ inch wood comes along. If you go sticking a bigger bar on it then you start to lose some of the zip that it has in the smaller material that it was intended for.


----------



## turnkey4099

Lionsfan said:


> Since it's crept it's way into this thread, for whatever reason, I'm gonna throw my observation out there. I drive truck for a living, and I recently began a run that delivers to Toronto, Ontario. Some of you younger guys may not remember the mass hysteria associated with the SARS outbreak, but it was a contagious virus, quite similar to the current Coronavirus epidemic, and Toronto was pretty much the eye of the storm. The Greater Toronto Area is home to roughly 6 million people, but from what I can tell it's pretty much business as usual, no mass hysteria. What I have noticed is personal at the toll booths, customs booths and behind the cash registers wearing a simple pair of latex gloves. I keep noticing janitorial staff running around with bottles of spray cleaner and paper towels, wiping things down in high traffic areas. Also notice store employees picking up any loose trash and emptying the garbage cans before the ****'s overflowing all over the place. Simple, common sense, proactive steps will go much further than all the stupidity we've seen here. I just left my local Wal-Mart, and the bread isle is damn near empty. PERFECT time to get in there and clean those shelves, but instead you could pretty much hear the crickets chirping.



Gov Inslee (Washington) ordered all restaurants and bars to close. I can see many small businesses going bankrupt if it persists for long.

Schools are all closed as of Monday evening, churches are voluntarily closing or holding very abbreviated services.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Finally split the trailer load I cut to break in the new 241. A good mix of ash, sugar maple, honey locust, and mulberry or black locust??
> 
> Then I ran the 241 for a bit to cut up some smalls. The more I use this saw, the less I want to grab anything else. Has anyone run an 18” on a 241? I’m tempted to try one.
> 
> View attachment 807237
> 
> View attachment 807238


You just need a 261 with an 18" .325 bar on it . I don't think the 241 would impress you with the 18.


----------



## muad

Thanks all. I’ll stick with the 16” on the 241. I love how she cuts, so I don’t want to compromise that.

As much as I love my 361, this Mtronic is growing on me. May have to break down and get a 261...


----------



## square1

Lionsfan said:


> Well, it's been a beautiful winter to get out and cash in on what mother nature provides up here in Northern Mi. Hopefully, the snow will be gone in a couple weeks and I can get the splitter back in here and clean this mess up.View attachment 807121


Better stay in the woods! The hoards have your beautiful town on their radar.
For those that don't know, there is a toilet paper factory in Lionfan's area.


----------



## woodchip rookie

LondonNeil said:


> WARNING, DON'T watch this with young kids nearby or others easily offended by naughty words.



They are blaming trump for CV?


----------



## square1

woodchip rookie said:


> They are blaming trump for CV?


Please take this elsewhere before it even gets started here. There's plenty of other threads on AS to discus it.


----------



## Lionsfan

square1 said:


> Better stay in the woods! The hoards have your beautiful town on their radar.
> For those that don't know, there is a toilet paper factory in Lionfan's area.


For those that don't know, you're better off with a handful of Basswood leaves than Great Lakes Tissue brand toilet paper.


----------



## square1

Lionsfan said:


> For those that don't know, you're better off with a handful of Basswood leaves than Great Lakes Tissue brand toilet paper.


Good answer!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> For those that don't know, you're better off with a handful of Basswood leaves than Great Lakes Tissue brand toilet paper.


Looked for some basswood leaves this morning, I was glad I had some TP  .


----------



## svk

Only the smaller stores in small towns have any TP left.

I bought seven 4-packs today from the pharmacy. They probably have 75 packs left still. We have 7 people in the house so that is roughly a 2 week supply. I could have bought them out but I am not a greedy *******.

You see these people who bought 12 CASES of toilet paper and 1000 bottles of hand sanitizer. Makes you wonder WTH is wrong with them.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> 36 Hrs into this pour. Nearly there.
> View attachment 806868


I just started a small coffee table. Going with a river pour


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> They are blaming trump for CV?


No. It's British humour.... We don't have the same attitude to a lot of stuff including guns and politics, and are just making a joke about something we think odd.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> No. It's British humour.... We don't have the same attitude to a lot of stuff including guns and politics, and are just making a joke about something we think odd.


Glad you clarified LOL.

I have a number of European friends on Facebook and a few of them seem to think they are experts in US political matters...some of the stuff they post make my far left wing friends seem conservative. LOL

Then I got into an argument with my British cousin's wife about logging. She has lived in a suburb of London her entire life and never worked outdoors. She was sharing the most silly clips about how all logging should be stopped.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I just started a small coffee table. Going with a river pour View attachment 807405
> View attachment 807406


Looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> You see these people who bought 12 CASES of toilet paper and 1000 bottles of hand sanitizer. Makes you wonder WTH is wrong with them.


If you buy cheap toilet paper you need more hand sanitizer . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Hit a milestone with the "94" F150


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> I just started a small coffee table. Going with a river pour View attachment 807405
> View attachment 807406


Cool. Metal legs? Do you use a casting resin? This current table used the left-overs in two different drums of epoxy resin I found in my sisters shed recently. After some brief testing I realised it would have a yellow colour so I deliberately didn't seal the wood, hoping it would leach another colour so it all kinda worked. Turned out better than I hoped. But I couldn't find a good ratio of hardener to resin that would keep the curing temps/speed reasonable and certainly not in any volume, so I poured about a max of a gallon at a time, left it for about 2hrs to cure up a bit, then poured another lot. Rinse and repeat.

The PVC I used as a mold distorts at about 60°C and one of the pours peaked at about 54°C - cutting it a bit fine . The PVC is all I had available at the time.

Just yesterday a mate and I were talking about buying a drum of clear casting resin. There are some out there that would allow us to pour huge volumes in one go and they'd stay clear (unless we wanted to add colour). He said he approached a USA bidness but they wouldn't sell to NZ. I'm sure West System here in NZ would sell us something like it but I bet it's very expensive. This coffee table will have used 60L (15.8 gallons) by the time it's all over. the legs have drunk nearly 3 gallons so far. It would be a very expensive exercise if the resin wasn't free.


----------



## James Miller

Pa about to become a real **** show. Governor says shut down all non essential businesses. Businesses already refusing to listen cause there not doing anything to enforce it. Marshal law here we come LOL. Keep your powder dry.


----------



## Haywire

Some of the first pics out of Philadelphia...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I was just to town. Usually its bumper to bumper traffic as school lets out ECT... An hour ago it was very few cars onesie twosie. As I left town it was picking up slightly.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> I was just to town. Usually its bumper to bumper traffic as school lets out ECT... An hour ago it was very few cars onesie twosie. As I left town it was picking up slightly.


Which town?

I just ran over to Dollar General for a few more things that the wife texted. It was much busier than this time is normally.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Which town?


The town on Earth, doncha know?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Which town?
> 
> I just ran over to Dollar General for a few more things that the wife texted. It was much busier than this time is normally.


It was Cambridge. It was amazing really. Usually its all backed up with school buses, parents and teen drivers. No school no traffic!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Brought in some boxelder I cut last August/Sept. It is almost perfect for this warm (37°F) weather. Just trying to plan if I cut some now if I want it in the shed or out back.


----------



## James Miller

Haywire said:


> Some of the first pics out of Philadelphia...
> View attachment 807478
> View attachment 807479
> View attachment 807485


That's just how they get down in filthy. Has nothing to do with the virus. Just another day.


----------



## farmer steve

A little more work on the free red oak today.Cut 1 16" round off the butt and noodled it. Made a little pile in the truck. Some dead red oak and hickory to round out the load.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Cool. Metal legs? Do you use a casting resin? This current table used the left-overs in two different drums of epoxy resin I found in my sisters shed recently. After some brief testing I realised it would have a yellow colour so I deliberately didn't seal the wood, hoping it would leach another colour so it all kinda worked. Turned out better than I hoped. But I couldn't find a good ratio of hardener to resin that would keep the curing temps/speed reasonable and certainly not in any volume, so I poured about a max of a gallon at a time, left it for about 2hrs to cure up a bit, then poured another lot. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> The PVC I used as a mold distorts at about 60°C and one of the pours peaked at about 54°C - cutting it a bit fine . The PVC is all I had available at the time.
> 
> Just yesterday a mate and I were talking about buying a drum of clear casting resin. There are some out there that would allow us to pour huge volumes in one go and they'd stay clear (unless we wanted to add colour). He said he approached a USA bidness but they wouldn't sell to NZ. I'm sure West System here in NZ would sell us something like it but I bet it's very expensive. This coffee table will have used 60L (15.8 gallons) by the time it's all over. the legs have drunk nearly 3 gallons so far. It would be a very expensive exercise if the resin wasn't free.


Yup metal legs this one in doing with stainless . Will be next to the couch and woodstove. For thick pours I use a slow setting epxy not as much heat . West ,Mas deep pour is good as is Stone coat.


----------



## SS396driver

The wood is all the waste from doing my wood bed in my 68 c20. But it's amazing what people will pay for these tables


----------



## rarefish383

Well, since we couldn't do anything else, we cut Oak. Got two loads for me and one for my buddy. I built another gantry on the back of my dump trailer, 8' high. Hang a natch block on it and pull the logs on with the truck. We used the NorTrac to skid the logs to the truck/trailer.


----------



## rarefish383

With the new format I'm having a bit of trouble posting pics from my cell. Working on it.


----------



## steved

James Miller said:


> Pa about to become a real **** show. Governor says shut down all non essential businesses. Businesses already refusing to listen cause there not doing anything to enforce it. Marshal law here we come LOL. Keep your powder dry.


Yeah, it amazes me that they cleaned out the stores...why?

I've got stuff to keep me busy, but the wife and child will go stir crazy...going to get the daughter out under the truck to get he occupied on something new...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Its kind of funny. I have all but stopped buying bread and cereal. I make up a dozen bisquits ever day or so. I should cut that in half and do 6 at a time cause fresh out of the oven are so damn good!


eating so many fresh baked carbs, I guess I can start calling you "dough boy" ??? lol and just so you don't get confused the wheat flour carbs are ok! just leave the carbs on the saws alone if you happen to run low!!!! their full of gas, and we all know what happens when were all full of gas??? ….


----------



## SS396driver

West systems epoxy witha couple drops of acrylic metallic blue left over from the last project
. Making a candle holder with it


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> Hit a milestone with the "94" F150
> View attachment 807426


You’re 45,000 ahead of me on the 97 F350.
I love OBS fords.


----------



## SS396driver

steved said:


> Yeah, it amazes me that they cleaned out the stores...why?
> 
> I've got stuff to keep me busy, but the wife and child will go stir crazy...going to get the daughter out under the truck to get he occupied on something new...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup why? Squirrel makes a fine meal.


----------



## steved

SS396driver said:


> Yup why? Squirrel makes a fine meal. View attachment 807554
> View attachment 807555
> View attachment 807557
> View attachment 807560


Why?

I'm not hungry yet, if it's still running around I don't have to refrigerate it! 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Glad you clarified LOL.
> 
> I have a number of European friends on Facebook and a few of them seem to think they are experts in US political matters...some of the stuff they post make my far left wing friends seem conservative. LOL
> 
> Then I got into an argument with my British cousin's wife about logging. She has lived in a suburb of London her entire life and never worked outdoors. She was sharing the most silly clips about how all logging should be stopped.


We are much more socialist than the US, and mainland Europe are more Socialist than us. We are also a primarily urban population, we don't get guns as 99.999% don't understand that they are an essential tool for some country dwellers. A lot of hipster, middle class Brits like to preach about how others live while being pretty ignorant. We also like to laugh at DT...he is pretty easy to point and laugh at.....only we now have Boris to laugh at too. Our redeeming feature.....we laugh at ourselves just as much or more. I apolgise though if th clip i posted offended anyone, I did get a 'sad face emoji' from somebody so I guess it did, sorry.


----------



## cantoo

LondonNeil, I guess you didn't know that Trump was a member here. He's the one who put the sad face up. Him and Slow P used to be real chummy on here.


----------



## SS396driver

steved said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not hungry yet, if it's still running around I don't have to refrigerate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nothing like a fresh meal.


----------



## SS396driver

Nature will provide


----------



## chucker

SS396driver said:


> Nothing like a fresh meal.


tree rats, keeps the aim good and straight.... tasty also.


----------



## SS396driver

chucker said:


> tree rats, keeps the aim good and straight.... tasty also.


Yup and the break barrel .177 pellet gun is great have a couple of thousand rounds dirt cheap.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Pa about to become a real **** show. Governor says shut down all non essential businesses. Businesses already refusing to listen cause there not doing anything to enforce it. Marshal law here we come LOL. Keep your powder dry.


Imagine that .


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Nature will provide


10W40 your secret sausage ingredient?


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Went to the airport today to complete my 'TSA Pre' thing. Wife said it took her 2 hours a while back. Walked right through the place (except for normal screening). Not like what they are showing on television for folks trying to fly TO here. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> You’re 45,000 ahead of me on the 97 F350.
> I love OBS fords.


I saw like 4 or 5 nice ones today around that yr, must be pulling them out of the barns with the salt off the rd.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Went to the airport today to complete my 'TSA Pre' thing. Wife said it took her 2 hours a while back. Walked right through the place (except for normal screening). Not like what they are showing on television for folks trying to fly TO here.
> 
> Philbert


What's that?


----------



## chipper1

Got the front row of the woodshed filled to about 6' today(so I have a full cord for 2021-22). I'm going to start filling the middle row a little higher and then the back row and I'll just use the row that's on the outside wall, it's just under a face cord. The weather looks like I can take care of more wood til Thursday when the rain is supposed to come.
Got a couple more gallons of bar oil so I don't have to use waste oil for a while .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> What's that?


The think where you pay $85 for 5 years to let you wear your shoes when you go through screening at the airport. 
Worth it if you fly a lot. I have some travel coming up and my wife told me to get it.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> The think where you pay $85 for 5 years to let you wear your shoes when you go through screening at the airport.
> Worth it if you fly a lot. I have some travel coming up and my wife told me to get it.
> 
> Philbert


Never heard of that one.
Since I have a cdl I already have the enhanced license you need to fly, I've had that for yrs now since I new I was going to Canada for a marriage retreat(no passport needed with it for Canada). I know many have had a difficult time getting the enhanced license.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I saw like 4 or 5 nice ones today around that yr, must be pulling them out of the barns with the salt off the rd.



Hot oil treatments save them from the salt. Mine has virtually no rust, thanks to annual treatments.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Hot oil treatments save them from the salt. Mine has virtually no rust, thanks to annual treatments.


Do you spray it down, or brush it on, what type of oil.


----------



## svk

We only get these little guys around here. If we had greys I’d be hunting them like crazy.


----------



## svk

Made phillys tonight. Almost as good as squirrel stew


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> We only get these little guys around here. If we had greys I’d be hunting them like crazy.
> View attachment 807662
> View attachment 807663


! just need more of them steve… lol harder to hit as well, being so small makes you a better shot!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> We only get these little guys around here. If we had greys I’d be hunting them like crazy.


I shot a baker's dozen of those little guys one day, practising with my Ruger Single-Six. Fed them to the Ravens.


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> I shot a baker's dozen of those little guys one day, practising with my Ruger Single-Six. Fed them to the Ravens.


I hear they taste like hoppes #9??


----------



## Haywire

chucker said:


> I hear they taste like hoppes #9??


The squirrels or the ravens?


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to Mitch's today to pick up the rest of those candlebark splits from Sunday. 







A bit under a cube (which itself is a bit under a face cord). Nice wood though, burns very nicely.




Look, you'd hardly know I had been there. Farmer Mitch has some more for me tomorrow...pics to come. (Not looking at you @LondonNeil , but wtf, where's the pics? Surely there's no point in scrounging if you don't post the pics on the interweb??)

Sorry, all. It's just that all the shelves in our supermarkets are bare apart from the booze aisle. Which is the most important one  . It is going to take a lot of scrounging to cope with the coronavirus. And also, a lot of rehydration  . Scrounge on, gentlemen.


----------



## steved

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to Mitch's today to pick up the rest of those candlebark splits from Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 807752
> 
> 
> View attachment 807754
> 
> 
> A bit under a cube (which itself is a bit under a face cord). Nice wood though, burns very nicely.
> 
> View attachment 807753
> 
> 
> Look, you'd hardly know I had been there. Farmer Mitch has some more for me tomorrow...pics to come. (Not looking at you @LondonNeil , but wtf, where's the pics? Surely there's no point in scrounging if you don't post the pics on the interweb??)
> 
> Sorry, all. It's just that all the shelves in our supermarkets are bare apart from the booze aisle. Which is the most important one  . It is going to take a lot of scrounging to cope with the coronavirus. And also, a lot of rehydration  . Scrounge on, gentlemen.


They just shut down all the liquor stores in Pennsylvania...luckily I stockpile.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

svk said:


> We only get these little guys around here. If we had greys I’d be hunting them like crazy.
> View attachment 807662
> View attachment 807663


I have lots of big grays in the backyard...parents have fox squirrels started in their neck of the woods.

Also have groundhogs...people pay lots of money for grass fed beef, grass fed rodent isn't bad either.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

It's almost unsettling around here, not a car on the street and usually everyone is headed to work at this hour....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

London largely lockdown at last.... Although schools still open (wtf!). The theory is with schools off the super spreaders infection vectors, aka kids, will be in grand parent day care for many that need to work away from home.... Putting the most vulnerable at risk. I get the theory, but ...!!

Entertainment wise I've plenty of cutting and splitting to do, so long as I can buy some fresh fuel. Pics will come shortly cowboy. 
I've managed to move the disorganized heap on the front lawn to a slightly organized pile in the front and another at the back, between rain showers and screams from the 4 and 2 year old girls going stir crazy already.... Wife is giving me 'looks' as it is so I need to be careful..... But I'll get some photos.

oh yes, UK is also advising pregnant women to social distance.... Given their hormonally disturbed behaviour that advice should have come years ago!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Do you spray it down, or brush it on, what type of oil.



My guy sprays it on. He heats the oil up, then it comes out of a paint like gun in a mist. He used to mix STP with new motor oil, but a few years ago he switch to chainsaw bar oil. It wasn't any less expensive, but it saved him having to mix to get the consistency he wanted. He' an older guy, and tries to simplify things now. 

This past year, he only did two of the three vehicles. I think he was tired of doing the F350. So, a guy from work did it this last fall, using used motor oil. It stunk to high heaven. I think next time I'll take him chainsaw bar oil to use. He did a good job too, and probably put twice the oil on the truck than my original guy. 
THey also drill holes in certain body panels to get the oil inside, then they pop in factory looking caps. I can get pics later if you'd like.


----------



## MustangMike

Bad News … The CT GTG has just been cancelled, my enthusiasm to finish Tax Season has just diminished!

And, we got a light dusting of snow this morning!

FYI, I heard they have not found any adverse effect of Corona on pregnant women??? I'm no expert, just what was reported on our news. It seems to mostly be detrimental to the ill and old. Hate to say it, but Mother Nature always finds a way to deal with over population of any species! Maybe she is trying to save the planet from ourselves!


----------



## steved

muad said:


> My guy sprays it on. He heats the oil up, then it comes out of a paint like gun in a mist. He used to mix STP with new motor oil, but a few years ago he switch to chainsaw bar oil. It wasn't any less expensive, but it saved him having to mix to get the consistency he wanted. He' an older guy, and tries to simplify things now.
> 
> This past year, he only did two of the three vehicles. I think he was tired of doing the F350. So, a guy from work did it this last fall, using used motor oil. It stunk to high heaven. I think next time I'll take him chainsaw bar oil to use. He did a good job too, and probably put twice the oil on the truck than my original guy.
> THey also drill holes in certain body panels to get the oil inside, then they pop in factory looking caps. I can get pics later if you'd like.


From experience, don't use used motor oil as it contains acids that are counterproductive to the end result you are trying to achieve. 

If you get a pneumatic engine degreaser attachment or siphoning sand blaster attachment for a compressor, you can spray any weight oil (short of #6) without preparation. I use one of three deals, an actual undercoating gun, a sprayer I saved from a bedliner application kit, or a siphoning sand blaster deal. 

I save my automatic transmission fluid and gear oil drainings... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

MustangMike said:


> Bad News … The CT GTG has just been cancelled, my enthusiasm to finish Tax Season has just diminished!
> 
> And, we got a light dusting of snow this morning!
> 
> FYI, I heard they have not found any adverse effect of Corona on pregnant women??? I'm no expert, just what was reported on our news. It seems to mostly be detrimental to the ill and old. Hate to say it, but Mother Nature always finds a way to deal with over population of any species! Maybe she is trying to save the planet from ourselves!


Unless you follow the conspiracy theories that it's a bioweapon that got loose from a Chinese lab. 

Or that China hid this since early last fall (the reason they already had thousands of cases when first reported) and that it is everywhere now.

While bunch of theories out there...part of me wants to get it so I get over it and can move on with life.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

muad said:


> My guy sprays it on. He heats the oil up, then it comes out of a paint like gun in a mist. He used to mix STP with new motor oil, but a few years ago he switch to chainsaw bar oil. It wasn't any less expensive, but it saved him having to mix to get the consistency he wanted. He' an older guy, and tries to simplify things now.
> 
> This past year, he only did two of the three vehicles. I think he was tired of doing the F350. So, a guy from work did it this last fall, using used motor oil. It stunk to high heaven. I think next time I'll take him chainsaw bar oil to use. He did a good job too, and probably put twice the oil on the truck than my original guy.
> THey also drill holes in certain body panels to get the oil inside, then they pop in factory looking caps. I can get pics later if you'd like.


Ooh I remember there was a pretty heated discussion on this topic a while back. It makes a lot of sense though. Although with well water, definitely a chance of leaching.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> I have lots of big grays in the backyard...parents have fox squirrels started in their neck of the woods.
> 
> Also have groundhogs...people pay lots of money for grass fed beef, grass fed rodent isn't bad either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would love to try any of those. I will eat any mammal meat that is put in front of me. Do not care for lamb/sheep though as I do not think one should have to pay for meat that tastes gamey like an old whitetail buck.


----------



## svk

steved said:


> Unless you follow the conspiracy theories that it's a bioweapon that got loose from a Chinese lab.
> 
> Or that China hid this since early last fall (the reason they already had thousands of cases when first reported) and that it is everywhere now.
> 
> While bunch of theories out there...part of me wants to get it so I get over it and can move on with life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Both are certainly possible. They needed some Corona to go with our (the US's) Lymes which was originally manufactured......


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Bad News … The CT GTG has just been cancelled, my enthusiasm to finish Tax Season has just diminished!
> 
> And, we got a light dusting of snow this morning!
> 
> FYI, I heard they have not found any adverse effect of Corona on pregnant women??? I'm no expert, just what was reported on our news. It seems to mostly be detrimental to the ill and old. Hate to say it, but Mother Nature always finds a way to deal with over population of any species! Maybe she is trying to save the planet from ourselves!



Some have been labeling it the "Boomer remover", which is a terrible label. 

And, mother nature is not to blame here. This was developed in a lab, so mankind is to blame. If you wear any tinfoil, some are saying this is all planned... Georgia Guide Stones and all...


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Ooh I remember there was a pretty heated discussion on this topic a while back. It makes a lot of sense though. Although with well water, definitely a chance of leaching.



Anyone who says it's "snake oil" doesn't know what they're talking about. I had some guys tell me it was useless, and then I showed them undercarriage pics of my 97 F350 that has lived it's life in Ohio and is driven every winter. I never even spray the thing off anymore.

The stuff works, and if done right, will save any vehicle from rusting out.


----------



## muad

steved said:


> From experience, don't use used motor oil as it contains acids that are counterproductive to the end result you are trying to achieve.
> 
> If you get a pneumatic engine degreaser attachment or siphoning sand blaster attachment for a compressor, you can spray any weight oil (short of #6) without preparation. I use one of three deals, an actual undercoating gun, a sprayer I saved from a bedliner application kit, or a siphoning sand blaster deal.
> 
> I save my automatic transmission fluid and gear oil drainings...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Out of all the oils I've had applied, I likes the chainsaw bar oil best. It really seemed to stick well, and dripped less after application. 

There's an outfit that sells a specific, proprietary oil blend for this application, but it's pricey. From what I've read though, it works even better than the alternatives most people use (motor oil, etc.).


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Anyone who says it's "snake oil" doesn't know what they're talking about. I had some guys tell me it was useless, and then I showed them undercarriage pics of my 97 F350 that has lived it's life in Ohio and is driven every winter. I never even spray the thing off anymore.
> 
> The stuff works, and if done right, will save any vehicle from rusting out.


It definitely works. We have rust galore. But if you find a vehicle that had oil leaks, you will notice that the rest of the car behind the oil leak is in perfect shape. Road dust attaches itself to the greasy metal and forms a protective "crust"

I am considering buying a truck from out west or down south where they do not rust away and would definitely treat it with something to survive up here.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> It definitely works. We have rust galore. But if you find a vehicle that had oil leaks, you will notice that the rest of the car behind the oil leak is in perfect shape. Road dust attaches itself to the greasy metal and forms a protective "crust"
> 
> I am considering buying a truck from out west or down south where they do not rust away and would definitely treat it with something to survive up here.



My guy used to tell me to take it down a dirt/gravel road after application to help create that "crust" you speak of. 

Another benfit is when you have to wrench on it, all the bolts/nuts aren't rusted/seized on


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Another benfit is when you have to wrench on it, all the bolts/nuts aren't rusted/seized on


Yup, only have to deal with exhaust manifold bolts breaking in that case!


----------



## steved

muad said:


> My guy used to tell me to take it down a dirt/gravel road after application to help create that "crust" you speak of.
> 
> Another benfit is when you have to wrench on it, all the bolts/nuts aren't rusted/seized on


I had a guy in Maryland that did the big work on my Cummins Dodge...I got to be pretty good friends with him. 

He told me the first time I called to have the clutch done that he was hating the idea of wrenching on another "Pennsylvania rust bucket" because he would have to fight every bolt loose. He told me later that he was absolutely amazed that everything spun apart with ease and that there was almost no rust on my junk...but he said he had to throw his clothes away after he did that clutch!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

muad said:


> My guy used to tell me to take it down a dirt/gravel road after application to help create that "crust" you speak of.
> 
> Another benfit is when you have to wrench on it, all the bolts/nuts aren't rusted/seized on


Problem I have is they have paved every road in this area!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Wonder how boiled linseed oil would be for rust proofing/undercoating? Easy to thin ect


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Bad News … The CT GTG has just been cancelled, my enthusiasm to finish Tax Season has just diminished!


Bummer.

'They' are not delaying tax season?

Philbert


----------



## muad

steved said:


> I had a guy in Maryland that did the big work on my Cummins Dodge...I got to be pretty good friends with him.
> 
> He told me the first time I called to have the clutch done that he was hating the idea of wrenching on another "Pennsylvania rust bucket" because he would have to fight every bolt loose. He told me later that he was absolutely amazed that everything spun apart with ease and that there was almost no rust on my junk...but he said he had to throw his clothes away after he did that clutch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh yes, it saves them from rusting, but makes a mess when you need to work on them. 

It's a trade off I'm OK with. LOL


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wonder how boiled linseed oil would be for rust proofing/undercoating? Easy to thin ect



I'd be concerned with it setting off... 

I know it works good on Garand stocks, but I've read it's highly flammable before it "cures".


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> I'd be concerned with it setting off...
> 
> I know it works good on Garand stocks, but I've read it's highly flammable before it "cures".


Linseed oil when it dries oxidizes. Creating enough heat if the oil is on a crumpled up rag it can light it. You either spoke it in a water can or spread it out flare on a non cubustable surface. It's not the oil that starts burning it's the rag but yes once the rag starts it will burn alsoA thin layer of oil will not spontaneously combust . If it did there would lots of wood shops burned every year. Basically all oil will do this even rags soaked in motor oil should be put in a metal bucket with a lid. Like all spray on rust preventative containing oil or waxes you dont apply to anything that gets hot.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Bummer.
> 
> 'They' are not delaying tax season?
> 
> Philbert


I heard they were going to allow a delay. You hear anything Mike?


----------



## Logger nate

Well went about 150 miles north to the area where I grew up last weekend for my brother’s funeral (passed away after heart surgery) and stayed in a rv park that was built when we lived there. 

I remember when those trees were planted, I feel old, lol. Think they are some kind of hybrid poplar?

In our rush to leave I forgot to throw some firewood in, wife was in the office looking at firewood bundles and park owner came in and said I’ll bring ya some wood, no charge. Dropped off some wood, paper and matches. It was little wet so I was getting my 5 gal jug of fire starter out of the pickup and the neighbor comes walking over with some dry pitchy kindling, with hoarding going on was pretty cool to see the generosity


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wonder how boiled linseed oil would be for rust proofing/undercoating? Easy to thin ect


There was a guy that used it, but the volume would be the limiting factor...I usually end up using about four to five gallons to spray one fullsized truck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

steved said:


> There was a guy that used it, but the volume would be the limiting factor...I usually end up using about four to five gallons to spray one fullsized truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That would get expensive with most anything @5gls. My trucks under coated but its flaked off in places @26 yrs I guess its to be expected. I'd like to try fluid film but don't know that its any better than panther piss. Which is easy to cook up.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well went about 150 miles north to the area where I grew up last weekend for my brother’s funeral (passed away after heart surgery) and stayed in a rv park that was built when we lived there. View attachment 807782
> 
> I remember when those trees were planted, I feel old, lol. Think they are some kind of hybrid poplar?View attachment 807783
> 
> In our rush to leave I forgot to throw some firewood in, wife was in the office looking at firewood bundles and park owner came in and said I’ll bring ya some wood, no charge. Dropped off some wood, paper and matches. It was little wet so I was getting my 5 gal jug of fire starter out of the pickup and the neighbor comes walking over with some dry pitchy kindling, with hoarding going on was pretty cool to see the generosityView attachment 807784


Great pictures but very sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## steved

sixonetonoffun said:


> That would get expensive with most anything @5gls. My trucks under coated but its flaked off in places @26 yrs I guess its to be expected. I'd like to try fluid film but don't know that its any better than panther piss. Which is easy to cook up.


Had my Silverado undercoated with the heavy-body Fluid Film within weeks of buying it new off the lot (it had never seen snow)...the only fluid film remaining is that in the doors. It washed off the first winter...for the expense, I couldn't justify doing it again. 

We also tried normal fluid film on my dad's truck (before we knew there was more than one type) with the same results...completely gone in a few months.

I want to try Krown on my Equinox...there is a dealer in York and the Canadians swear by it.

For comparison, I haven't oiled my truck in two years, the frame is still coated in oily dirt. It is only washed off where the tire throw water/snow/debris off the road.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Great pictures but very sorry to hear about your brother.


Thanks Steve, I’m ready for some firewood therapy.


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> The squirrels or the ravens?


lol probably both.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I heard they were going to allow a delay. You hear anything Mike?


I hope they don’t delay tax returns... 

Our taxes were done last week.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve, I’m ready for some firewood therapy.


Sorry to hear about your brother Nate. Just lost my BIL Sunday.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I hope they don’t delay tax returns...
> 
> Our taxes were done last week.


Returns already filed should not be delayed, heard they would allow grace period on those who have not filed.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Talking about a relief disbursement too. At first I thought that's silly but after closing so many service industries not so much. Friend works at a large hotel said the only guaranteed hours currently are front desk.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear about both of your losses.

From what I hear, refunds have been fast this year.

I don't want them to delay the filing deadline … I want it to end!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother Nate. Just lost my BIL Sunday.


Thanks Steve, sorry to hear about your BIL, never an easy time.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> I've plenty of cutting and splitting to do



I thought UK recently banned firewood burning?


----------



## rarefish383

Squirrel baiting station. Makes head shots easy.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, firewood season is over. I brought 3 cord up for regular customers, that never called. Gave half a cord to some folks that lost power after a big storm. All Ash from the "Ash Hole". Now I have to move it back over the hill where I stack most of my wood.


----------



## rarefish383

For the Oak haters, I put this over the hill so nobody can see me hoarding it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Well, firewood season is over



What do you mean by “firewood season”? The burning season? Selling season? Can’t be cutting and processing season, that’s just starting.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, my life kind of works like this, spring is big Tuna season, and I split between fishing. Summer is little tuna season and I mow and split between fishing. Come October is our week long King Mackerel tournament season. Then I split till muzzle loader season, and start stacking wood up on the court. Fall is Deer firearm season and I start selling the wood I split all last year, and moving more up on the court as needed. All of my Oak is two year split, the Ash is one year split. All of the logs in the previous pics, I brought home the two days we worked last week. They will be split and stacked for the year after next. I only rotate about 10-15 cord a year. I've got an early start this year, so I may go for 25 cord. I bought a lot of equipment this winter so I'm as broke as I've ever been. Picked up two friends at the airport this morning, Tuna fishing in Louisiana. I missed that one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I fit in gathering, hauling, splitting, and stacking throughout the year too. We ”had” an early season at our mountain place, the snow was gone. Now we just got a foot of snow up there (photo file from webcam was too big too load). I tried. Now I’ll have to wait for that to melt.


----------



## MustangMike

My computer let's me "resize" pictures, (if they are too large).


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Logger nate. Sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Well went about 150 miles north to the area where I grew up last weekend for my brother’s funeral (passed away after heart surgery) and stayed in a rv park that was built when we lived there. View attachment 807782
> 
> I remember when those trees were planted, I feel old, lol. Think they are some kind of hybrid poplar?View attachment 807783
> 
> In our rush to leave I forgot to throw some firewood in, wife was in the office looking at firewood bundles and park owner came in and said I’ll bring ya some wood, no charge. Dropped off some wood, paper and matches. It was little wet so I was getting my 5 gal jug of fire starter out of the pickup and the neighbor comes walking over with some dry pitchy kindling, with hoarding going on was pretty cool to see the generosityView attachment 807784


Sorry to here about your brother passing. Glad the old camp ground was still there. I like things to be as I remember them, especially land marks.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother Nate. Just lost my BIL Sunday.


Sorry to here that Steve, thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Ryan A

rarefish383 said:


> Squirrel baiting station. Makes head shots easy.View attachment 807818


We have a squirrel problem here. Get into attics, neighbor had some chew threw his soffit. When my daughter was born 9 years ago, I had one take an entire Kaiser roll eat part of it and leave the rest in my engine bay only then to proceed to chew through my wiring harness causing my car inoperable. 

Squirrels are just a rat with a fluffy tail. I use 110 conibears to get rid of ours. Pretty effective.


----------



## Ryan A

Happy Saint Patrick’s Day. Bottoms up!


----------



## LondonNeil

To Steve and to Nate, I send my condolences.


----------



## dancan

Nate , Steve , sorry for your losses .
I'm tipping a glass to the west in their honor .


----------



## rarefish383

Be


Ryan A said:


> We have a squirrel problem here. Get into attics, neighbor had some chew threw his soffit. When my daughter was born 9 years ago, I had one take an entire Kaiser roll eat part of it and leave the rest in my engine bay only then to proceed to chew through my wiring harness causing my car inoperable.
> 
> Squirrels are just a rat with a fluffy tail. I use 110 conibears to get rid of ours. Pretty effective.


My buddy bought a brand new Dodge and jumped in to go to work, wouldn’t start. In just a few months they destroyed his wiring harness. Years ago I got the kids a pet rabbit. We house trained it, funniest pet I ever had. The lady at the pet shop told us to never leave it free to roam the house. She said there was something in the wire that rodents liked. The kids left Thumper out one time. I got home and the TV and VCR didn’t work. Thumper chewed up all the wires. Thumper moved out side in a rabbit hutch.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Be
> 
> My buddy bought a brand new Dodge and jumped in to go to work, wouldn’t start. In just a few months they destroyed his wiring harness. Years ago I got the kids a pet rabbit. We house trained it, funniest pet I ever had. The lady at the pet shop told us to never leave it free to roam the house. She said there was something in the wire that rodents liked. The kids left Thumper out one time. I got home and the TV and VCR didn’t work. Thumper chewed up all the wires. Thumper moved out side in a rabbit hutch.


Yup it's called soy based plastic . Still smells like soy beans to rodents


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother Nate. Just lost my BIL Sunday.





Praying for the both of you and your families (LN and FS). 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Yup it's called soy based plastic . Still smells like soy beans to rodents



BMW is having real problems with rodents Lol


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Praying for the both of you and your families (LN and FS).
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


As am I


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> BMW is having real problems with rodents Lol


I use mint to keep them away


----------



## Haywire

A new bar arrived from the Far East...


----------



## Logger nate

Sandhill Crane said:


> Logger nate. Sorry for your loss as well.





rarefish383 said:


> Sorry to here about your brother passing. Glad the old camp ground was still there. I like things to be as I remember them, especially land marks.





LondonNeil said:


> To Steve and to Nate, I send my condolences.





dancan said:


> Nate , Steve , sorry for your losses .
> I'm tipping a glass to the west in their honor .





U&A said:


> Praying for the both of you and your families (LN and FS).
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]





SS396driver said:


> As am I


Thank you everyone


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> A new bar arrived from the Far East...
> 
> View attachment 807913


Very nice! Those are my favorite.


----------



## U&A

Hay chipper,

CH-46’s moving around Flint a lot today.....


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Tullamore Dew for the tip tonight , it's fitting .


----------



## steved

dancan said:


> Tullamore Dew for the tip tonight , it's fitting .


I bought a coworker a bottle of that on Saturday because they were closing the liquor stores down in PA...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steved

I'm one step closer to hauling firewood...this will hopefully keep the wife from throwing a stick through the back window.

Just need to sand, prime, and paint...

I've been focusing on my toy too much to worry about firewood...this light burning season kept my firewood reserves high.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Tullamore Dew = Smooth


----------



## chucker

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do you mean by “firewood season”? The burning season? Selling season? Can’t be cutting and processing season, that’s just starting.


? no season in end or season no end..??? gets me!


----------



## chucker

steved said:


> I'm one step closer to hauling firewood...this will hopefully keep the wife from throwing a stick through the back window.
> 
> Just need to sand, prime, and paint...
> 
> I've been focusing on my toy too much to worry about firewood...this light burning season kept my firewood reserves high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


not with out a mesh or screen !! if its an opening its a open hole for free wood to glass..... it will happen


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I fit in gathering, hauling, splitting, and stacking throughout the year too. We ”had” an early season at our mountain place, the snow was gone. Now we just got a foot of snow up there (photo file from webcam was too big too load). I tried. Now I’ll have to wait for that to melt.


I like to just screenshot the images on my computer, I can quickly crop it and I know where to grab the image off my desktop.
If you don't know how to do a "cut/crop screenshot on your computer just google it.
Here's a bucket I got with the girls help today, then we got it into the woodshed. The front middle and back row are done for 21-22 season, whatever is left after this season on the outside wall in the back will also be use that season. 
I've been ahead on wood for many yrs, it sure is nice to have it under cover and ahead. Once I finish loading it up I plan on continuing to cut and split a lot more this yr.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Hay chipper,
> 
> CH-46’s moving around Flint a lot today.....
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


When the family was out in the woods today I saw a nice black copter making a beeline for Lansing/ area, could have been heading to grand ledge.
I'm sure theres a lot going on right now we don't know about.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, went out to Mitch's farm again this morning and he gave me a bit more of a guided tour around the place and pointed out plenty of good scrounge that I can get stuck into. How's this for a purty spot?




That's a big fat peppermint log, about 26 inches at the skinny end. I thought it was a blue gum until I started to cut it so it was a nice surprise. I lopped a few rounds off the smaller end with the 661. Some termite action but not much and mostly good wood.







Easy fiskaring.




And of course, there was a hitchhiker in there.




A little under a cube in the back of the Ranger, a great quick scrounge.




There are a number of other logs there for the taking too when I'm done with this one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> We ”had” an early season at our mountain place, the snow was gone. Now we just got a foot of snow up there (photo file from webcam was too big too load). I tried. Now I’ll have to wait for that to melt.



I used a hosting site.


----------



## svk

Well all three of my “regular” customers have ordered wood. 14 cords total for them plus I want to put up twelve for myself. 

The good thing is one of them is only two miles by road from my land, just need to find a couple cords of hardwood there to cut for them. The other two both are ok with aspen so I can get that wherever.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chucker said:


> not with out a mesh or screen !! if its an opening its a open hole for free wood to glass..... it will happen



You can see here that my truck has expanded metal in the headache rack. That’ll stop it.


----------



## svk

Hey guys-I created a Facebook group called “Scrounging Firewood”. If you are on Facebook I’d love to have you join.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers, went out to Mitch's farm again this morning and he gave me a bit more of a guided tour around the place and pointed out plenty of good scrounge that I can get stuck into. How's this for a purty spot?
> 
> View attachment 807988
> 
> 
> That's a big fat peppermint log, about 26 inches at the skinny end. I thought it was a blue gum until I started to cut it so it was a nice surprise. I lopped a few rounds off the smaller end with the 661. Some termite action but not much and mostly good wood.
> 
> View attachment 807987
> 
> 
> View attachment 807986
> 
> 
> Easy fiskaring.
> 
> View attachment 807985
> 
> 
> And of course, there was a hitchhiker in there.
> 
> View attachment 807984
> 
> 
> A little under a cube in the back of the Ranger, a great quick scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 807983
> 
> 
> There are a number of other logs there for the taking too when I'm done with this one.


Looking good there cowboy. I wish I was around to help out and cut some of the eucalyptus with you.View attachment 807999

Got a hot fire going tonight of red gum


----------



## KiwiBro

Proprietary temperature controlled epoxy curing here at the sheltered workshop.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys-I created a Facebook group called “Scrounging Firewood”. If you are on Facebook I’d love to have you join.


I thought this was Facebook.


----------



## farmer steve

chucker said:


> not with out a mesh or screen !! if its an opening its a open hole for free wood to glass..... it will happen


THIS!!! ^^^ Ask me how I know.


----------



## chucker

farmer steve said:


> THIS!!! ^^^ Ask me how I know.


?? lol yes farmer steve … but not Meeeeee? lol


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> THIS!!! ^^^ Ask me how I know.


How do you know .


----------



## chucker

chipper1 said:


> How do you know .


! probably self taught by experience by watching someone others experience by experiencing one of life's firewooders pitfall's? just like "Not Meeeee"????? lol


----------



## chipper1

chucker said:


> ! probably self taught by experience by watching someone others experience by experiencing one of life's firewooders pitfall's? just like "Not Meeeee"????? lol


Right lol.
When I was a kid I did it to my dad's truck, glad I got that out of the way lol. I've certainly messed up some equipment though.

Has anyone else started getting emails on this thread. I had it watched without email and started getting emails last week, I unsubscribed and then re-watched without again, I just started getting emails again .


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Proprietary temperature controlled epoxy curing here at the sheltered workshop.


That gluten-free epoxy is really the key . . .
Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Has anyone else started getting emails on this thread.



Ive been getting them all along.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ive been getting them all along.


That's a lot of emails you have to respond to or delete .


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Proprietary temperature controlled epoxy curing here at the sheltered workshop.
> View attachment 808018


Well was going to do the coffee table pour did some calculations not enough epoxy. So I started the kitchen hanging light . Going to hang some Edison bulbs on it with just some black wire real minimalist. Thinking 3 should do it. First pour going to need at least one more . Then I'll scuff it with scotch bright and wax it leave a satin finish most of this coat will be sanded off just leaving the blue metallic in the nooks and crannies next coat will be straight clear. Just a piece of aged oak I put to the side while cutting


----------



## SS396driver

Going to look something like this


----------



## KiwiBro

All this time Zogger and Backyard Lumberjack have been bucking into firewood a small fortune in light fixtures.


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ive been getting them all along.


Click on the 3 horizontal green bars in the upper left, pick "Watched", open "Manage Watched Threads", click "Disable email notifications".
Edit to add: * Or Not*


----------



## U&A

Cleaned the stove today. Man!...a top down stack looks real nice doesn’t it...[emoji41][emoji41] nothing like seeing a bit of “order” with the crazyness going on right now

Been a few months since i had to actually “start” a fire. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

square1 said:


> Click on the 3 horizontal green bars in the upper left, pick "Watched", open "Manage Watched Threads", click "Disable email notifications".



No.

I want to be notified, that way I don’t keep checking for nothing.


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> No.


I'll edit to add "Or Not". I kind of figured that went without saying.


----------



## James Miller

FIL brought me this today to test fit for the sprocket.
Fits great hopefully I'll have a rim to test fit tomorrow.


----------



## tnflatbed

chipper1 said:


> Pictures of the mower please, that thing looks like a beast.


----------



## Haywire

Nice 40° sunny day for splitting. Stockpiling for winter '22


----------



## chipper1

tnflatbed said:


> View attachment 808243


Nice machine, did you just get it?
I like the lights, I've considered adding some to mine down low on the front since I leave the ROPS down.
Do those tires tear the lawn up.
I'm running the same splitter currently .


----------



## Jeffkrib

svk said:


> Hey guys-I created a Facebook group called “Scrounging Firewood”. If you are on Facebook I’d love to have you join.


Be careful you may put us out of business here.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 808194
> FIL brought me this today to test fit for the sprocket.View attachment 808195
> Fits great hopefully I'll have a rim to test fit tomorrow.


Awesome!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of emails you have to respond to or delete .


Can you imagine if you got email notifications for every thread?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Can you imagine if you got email notifications for every thread?


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> Be careful you may put us out of business here.


Phuck Zuck


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Phuck Zuck


Seconded


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seconded


Motion carried.


----------



## KiwiBro

From tonight, unless a NZ resident our boarder is closed. Aussie does the same as of tomorrow night. Goodbye NZ tourist/hotel industry.


----------



## LondonNeil

And finally. Schools close as of today across the country.

London is running weeks ahead in terms of infection rates (what a surprise) so there is talk of a complete curfew type lock down possibly very soon.

FIL in Liverpool is diabetic and has glaucoma. He had a last ditch op on one eye a month ago now, had his other eye op prioritised and brought forward, then postponed as he had a cough, now postponed indefinitely until beds and nurses are free.... If he has any sight left to try and save. People are starting to understand, it's not just a bit of flu.


----------



## Cowboy254

Are we stihl allowed to scrounge, Kiwi?

Went out to the same spot again today for another quick Ranger load of peppermint.




I took one round off the fat end and three more off the skinny end. 




Mitch had already cut the log in half previously and left it, hence the dry end in the pic below.







Loaded up then had to go and get my favourite son from boarding school since they are closing up in an abundance of coronavirus caution.




Hopefully I'll have an opportunity to sneak out there again tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone know what type of tree this is, pretty sure it's a cherry, just never seen one with this type of seed pod before.


----------



## tnflatbed

chipper1 said:


> Nice machine, did you just get it?
> I like the lights, I've considered adding some to mine down low on the front since I leave the ROPS down.
> Do those tires tear the lawn up.
> I'm running the same splitter currently .


Thanks, I got it about half way through last season so less than 20 hrs. on it. Come middle of summer the lights come in handy as I try to hide from the sun. The tires are slightly worse at ripping ground than turf tires when you really turn sharp but its a good trade off because they dont slip on an incline like turf tires.


----------



## chipper1

tnflatbed said:


> Thanks, I got it about half way through last season so less than 20 hrs. on it. Come middle of summer the lights come in handy as I try to hide from the sun. The tires are slightly worse at ripping ground than turf tires when you really turn sharp but its a good trade off because they dont slip on an incline like turf tires.


The place those lights would help me is in the fall when I'm doing fall cleanup, especially after the time change, never enough hrs of daylight in the evenings then.
Those tires look as though they are designed with a zero turn in mind, pretty cool.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seconded


Third 

but I’m still more mad at google


----------



## SS396driver

Found these in the stone foundation in the barn while repointing the cement around the window . Probably some workers on a break when this was a hay farm.


----------



## MustangMike

That is exactly what I found in the cement blocks of my old well when I took it apart. Think there was also some Schaffer!

I saved them, they are in my shed.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> That is exactly what I found in the cement blocks of my old well when I took it apart. Think there was also some Schaffer!
> 
> I saved them, they are in my shed.


When I moved into the house in wappingers there were sleaves of Schaeffer coasters in the bar room in the basement. Still have at least 20 sleeves


----------



## SS396driver

Just like these


----------



## woodchip rookie

Vances Obetz. You have to take a number & stand in line to get in. Thats how they keep less than 100ppl inside. People got pro gun right fuggin quick


----------



## steved

woodchip rookie said:


> Vances Obetz. You have to take a number & stand in line to get in. Thats how they keep less than 100ppl inside. People got pro gun right fuggin quick


Reports around Philadelphia of gunshops selling out of stocked firearms. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> People got pro gun right fuggin quick





steved said:


> Reports around Philadelphia of gunshops selling out of stocked firearms.


What happened to all the guns from the last several rounds of panic buying? Aren't they supposed to be durable, unlike toilet paper?

'Other forum' has specific COVID-19 thread. We probably should too. Some chainsaws get itchy after being quarantined for 2 weeks . . . 

Philbert


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> What happened to all the guns from the last several rounds of panic buying? Aren't they supposed to be durable, unlike toilet paper?
> 
> 'Other forum' has specific COVID-19 thread. We probably should too. Some chainsaws get itchy after being quarantined for 2 weeks . . .
> 
> Philbert


ready and set to get it done … just had the 1st sales since the big scare on the virus happened! 1/2 cord of mixed woods for 140.00 to make a spring bon fire... moving the junk wood while I can... god bless everyone!


----------



## steved

Philbert said:


> What happened to all the guns from the last several rounds of panic buying? Aren't they supposed to be durable, unlike toilet paper?
> 
> 'Other forum' has specific COVID-19 thread. We probably should too. Some chainsaws get itchy after being quarantined for 2 weeks . . .
> 
> Philbert


I can solve that...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cabin fever/seasonal depression was beginning to go away for me. Then I couldn't get a haircut shop closed. So spent way too much time online and bought 2 bars I don't need but want lol.
20" es light 3/8 .050 new
32" es light 3/8 .050 1 tank used

Now I need a homelite410 adapter or a 500i which ever is easier to find. The 038 will probably wear em in FWIW.


----------



## Saiso

With COVID closing businesses and government agencies, I was finally able to get out and cut some firewood. My friend and I put on the snowshoes and worked around what will be our wood yard. 4 tanks each. Few hours of good physical work. Feels good!


----------



## hamish

Ah spring


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Rains coming down here. Sposed to be an inch of snow later. Probably need bog shoes long before snow shoes!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Yea we drowned here.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> Ah springView attachment 808453
> View attachment 808453
> View attachment 808454


Perfect day for a fire and more cleaning up around the property, heading back out in a few for a bit of firewood off the neighbors place, if I see someone suspicious coming I'll just start coughing .
We cleaned up all the sticks out of the woods between the house and the road, and I cleaned up the chips from the black locust I've been doing cookie cutting videos on, 3 good sized buckets, the other cookie cutting area has way more.


----------



## Haywire

I spot a critter up in that tree


----------



## hamish

Love this little G2500, its been a full year of ownership, cuts wood everyday, not a single issue. Even the bar and chain beat out Oregon anyday.


----------



## Cowboy254

There's a comedy team (I use the term a little loosely) on the ABC (Oz version) called The Chaser who try to satirize various things. I long since grew out of their adolescent humour but I didn't mind this one.

_*Nation thinks fondly back to simpler time when country was just engulfed in fire*_







The nation of Australia has today issued a sigh of nostalgia as they remembered the good old days three months back when the only thing troubling the country was an out of control fire engulfing most of the east coast.

“God, remember when you could step outside your house and take a big old deep breath of thick soupy smoke without having to worry about whether it would be helping to spread a global pandemic that could wipe out everyone’s parents?” said one nostalgic citizen today. “What I would give to bring back those heady days of drought, fire, hail, floods, and a Prime Minister who decided to holiday in Hawaii. Ahh the good old days.”

However, others have declared this recent pandemic not as bad as some are making out, with social introverts everywhere celebrating that they are finally getting a bit of shut in. “Yea look sure the extroverts might hate it, but the prospect of being locked indoors away from people with the internet and video games to keep me company is actually my idea of heaven,” said one local gamer. “Plus the no-touching thing really has finally given me an excuse to stay away from my overly touchy aunt. Frankly, I’m thriving.”


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> _*Nation thinks fondly back to simpler time when country was just engulfed in fire*_


Would'a thought the fire would've killed the virus . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> I spot a critter up in that tree



He appears to be levitating.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Would'a thought the fire would've killed the virus . . .
> 
> Philbert



It's all in the timing, I guess. However, since fire restrictions come off this weekend, you've given me an idea …


----------



## rarefish383

My cousin just got home from his cruise down under. They wouldn't let them off the boat in New Zealand, or Brisbane, Melbourne said they could get off there, to get on a plain home. Said it took him 50 hours to get home. They did get a little sight seeing in somewhere. He said he mentioned to a local lady how beautiful a river was, and it should be excellent fishing. She said the trout in there die of old age, no one fishes it.


----------



## rarefish383

They also told him, when they got back in the states, they were on an unofficial quarantine, for 2 weeks.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> They also told him, when they got back in the states, they were on an unofficial quarantine, for 2 weeks.


Wishing him the best of luck, that he gets through the next few weeks just fine. Also, sorry we couldn't let him off the boat. These are challenging times for many. IIRC there were three cruise ships around our coastline we wouldn't let ashore.

One of the reasons why our borders are now closed is because tourists weren't voluntarily quarantining. Returning Kiwi's were - spot checks are being made. But it's unrealistic to the point of naivety of officialdom here to assume people on their holidays who have spent a heap of money and time to get here are going to stay in their hotel room/camper-van for two weeks.

Further, I'd donate $1000 to the legal fund of the first person with an HIV infected needle who manages to stab the selfish phucker from Melborne who came here already suspecting he might have covid-19 (had been tested but got on the flight before receiving his results). Hell is too good for phuckers like that.


----------



## rarefish383

Criminal charges should be made on anyone leaving their own country, or entering another, that know they have tested positive. The cruise line told my cousin he could cancel his trip month or more ago, because of the fires. I bet if you contacted the cruise lines and told them you tested positive, they would happily reschedule your trip. Who in hells name wants to go on a trip of a life time sick?


----------



## SS396driver

Went to my local beer supply shop. His business is booming guys and gals home for the next few weeks. People coming in buying beer and wine supplies. In about two months there's going to be a bunch of drunk folk. I bought 80 lbs of grain for two brews a spring wheat and an octoberfast ale. Brewing about 30 gallons Saturday and Sunday


----------



## SS396driver

Getting really bad here Cuomo and the potus are getting along.


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Found these in the stone foundation in the barn while repointing the cement around the window . Probably some workers on a break when this was a hay farm.
> View attachment 808423



Cantdog brought me some of them tall green cans on one of his trips up here , fine drinking beer it is


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I noticed that and had the same reaction!


----------



## hamish

Go cut wood lads, the sky is still falling, unless ya cant wash your hands.
Geesh its like Belinda in grade school, who didnt get the clap from her.......even after being told. The Chinese shut it all down and poof, the rest of us still want a lil taste of Belinda........

Nice having my helper at home, no work oh well, get to be on the scrounge all the time, this years garden is gonna be the best ever. 

The Ice Storm of 98 had more impact, online didnt really exist and no power meant no banking, not much of anything, spring is here, big arse sky here, we are all good, so are you.

Get off yer butts go scrounge!!


----------



## Haywire

Chillin' on the porch, listening to some Grateful Dead. Still waiting for the zombie hoards to show up. Nothing yet.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I spot a critter up in that tree


If she's not climbing she's playing in the bonfire pit.


Cowboy254 said:


> He appears to be levitating.


She's on top of the stem I cut off that cherry tree either last summer or the yr before.

Today she only managed to take a swing to the face, at least that was it, there was plenty of opportunity for something worse.
This was after the swing incident, it didn't seem to slow her down long.


----------



## tnflatbed

Haywire said:


> Chillin' on the porch, listening to some Grateful Dead. Still waiting for the zombie hoards to show up. Nothing yet.



Nice RPK , I like the slab side mag


----------



## chipper1

tnflatbed said:


> Nice RPK , I like the slab side mag


I think that's his brother Juan's lol.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> I think that's his brother Juan's lol.


His name is Abdul-Hakeem, get it right!


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> His name is Abdul-Hakeem, get it right!


Sorry man, can't remember all my kids names let alone all y'alls kinfolk


----------



## mountainguyed67

hamish said:


> big arse sky here, we are all good, so are you.
> 
> Get off yer butts go scrounge!!



Is the snow gone there?


----------



## svk

My youngest son and I made it into the hunting cabin today for the first time since Thanksgiving weekend. Lots more snow up there and there’s even still powder snow in some spots. Snow is about knee to mid thigh deep in the yard so I didn’t start cutting the trees that I had planned to cut this spring.


----------



## svk

Took the girls down the lake for some sledding this afternoon. It was windy and overcast but above freezing.


----------



## KiwiBro

hamish said:


> Go cut wood lads, the sky is still falling, unless ya cant wash your hands.
> Geesh its like Belinda in grade school, who didnt get the clap from her.......even after being told. The Chinese shut it all down and poof, the rest of us still want a lil taste of Belinda........
> 
> Nice having my helper at home, no work oh well, get to be on the scrounge all the time, this years garden is gonna be the best ever.
> 
> The Ice Storm of 98 had more impact, online didnt really exist and no power meant no banking, not much of anything, spring is here, big arse sky here, we are all good, so are you.
> 
> Get off yer butts go scrounge!!


With the greatest of respect, you're going on my ignore list. I've had a gutsful of people who can't appreciate that others live differently to them, can't social distance like they can, and that telling them to get off their butts, cut some wood, wash their hands and they will be fine isn't even close to effective advice for millions of people at best and just pithy mocking at worst. For many who have lost loved ones the sky may as well have fallen. If you can't accept that at least respect their loss.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> My cousin just got home from his cruise down under. They wouldn't let them off the boat in New Zealand, or Brisbane, Melbourne said they could get off there, to get on a plain home. Said it took him 50 hours to get home. They did get a little sight seeing in somewhere. He said he mentioned to a local lady how beautiful a river was, and it should be excellent fishing. She said the trout in there die of old age, no one fishes it.



Obviously that river is nowhere near me.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Further, I'd donate $1000 to the legal fund of the first person with an HIV infected needle who manages to stab the selfish phucker from Melborne who came here already suspecting he might have covid-19 (had been tested but got on the flight before receiving his results). Hell is too good for phuckers like that.



We had a couple from Melbourne come up to our area last week and the bloke had been tested the day before, then they came up without knowing the results, the bloke then gets the phone call that he is positive and his missus then walks the streets looking for analgesics apparently oblivious to the fact that she has likely also been infected and is in the incubation period. There may be a vaccine developed for the coronavirus but there ain't no cure for stupid.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I thought us seppos had a monopoly on stupid...


----------



## square1

SS396driver said:


> Went to my local beer supply shop. His business is booming guys and gals home for the next few weeks. People coming in buying beer and wine supplies. In about two months there's going to be a bunch of drunk folk. I bought 80 lbs of grain for two brews a spring wheat and an octoberfast ale. Brewing about 30 gallons Saturday and Sunday


I'm buying Pampers stock in 8 months


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> It's all in the timing, I guess. However, since fire restrictions come off this weekend, you've given me an idea …


Just start another one?


----------



## chipper1

Got a bit of wood yesterday, just put a tank thru a 346, nice load in the cart behind the quad and a bucket with the tractor.


Also harvested some of natures "Bounty", gotta like black locust .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

I usually pull my pants down before doing that! 

Snowing here today. Cut wood yesterday.


----------



## Lionsfan

Duce said:


> I usually pull my pants down before doing that!
> 
> Snowing here today. Cut wood yesterday.



Looks more like the ol' back just ain't what it used to be. Peeled cedar posts here yesterday, snowing and blowing here today too.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I usually pull my pants down before doing that!
> 
> Snowing here today. Cut wood yesterday.


It was for demonstrational purposes only, but your right common sense isn't so common these days, I'll get a new picture for those folks .
You gonna be out plowing?
Whats the national guard doing up that way, lots of movement?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Looks more like the ol' back just ain't what it used to be. Peeled cedar posts here yesterday, snowing and blowing here today too.


What you gonna be building?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> What you gonna be building?



Putting up a fence. I'm off work through next week at least, so might as well get it done.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> It was for demonstrational purposes only, but your right common sense isn't so common these days, I'll get a new picture for those folks .
> You gonna be out plowing?
> Whats the national guard doing up that way, lots of movement?


No picture needed, I understand!

No plowing here, it will rain and warm up later. Ran that ugly 372oe yesterday and probably strongest pulling one I have owned. Helped neighbor drop 5 dead red oak trees, fork out with his Kubota and cut into firewood lengths. He and sons can do splitting duty, now that's enjoyable, do the easy work and go home.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Putting up a fence.


Cool. Will you use them for just the posts, or mill some for the slats/panels.
I plan on harvesting some longer(20'x6-8" or so) black locust sticks to put under my shed to move it. Then I will use some larger 10-14" to set it on with concrete patties under them at about 4". I just did some cleaning up in that area of the woods this week, but I will have to move all my junk from behind the shed to move it, then I will need to move a lot of dirt to all around it and under it. Lots of work, but it will add more somewhat level ground to the back yard and should look great when finished.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> No picture needed, I understand!
> 
> No plowing here, it will rain and warm up later. Ran that ugly 372oe yesterday and probably strongest pulling one I have owned. Helped neighbor drop a 5 dead red oak trees, fork out with his Kubota and cut into firewood lengths. He and sons can do splitting duty, now that's enjoyable, do the easy work and go home.


 .
Supposed to get down to 18 here tonight, I doubt it will be warming up much up your way. Last night at midnight it was 55, this morning it was 44 and it's not going up until tomorrow morning after the low. 
I've been running 40-50cc saws around the house lately, but I'll be getting some 70's out to run in a large elm log I have here.
That does sound like a nice deal, saw time with no cleanup, but nothing going to waste, win win .
You get those big ones in the yard down yet, or are they still holding on.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> .
> Supposed to get down to 18 here tonight, I doubt it will be warming up much up your way. Last night at midnight it was 55, this morning it was 44 and it's not going up until tomorrow morning after the low.
> I've been running 40-50cc saws around the house lately, but I'll be getting some 70's out to run in a large elm log I have here.
> That does sound like a nice deal, saw time with no cleanup, but nothing going to waste, win win .
> You get those big ones in the yard down yet, or are they still holding on.


I will wait and see which trees leaf out close to house, several known dead ones will come down when snow is gone. Being retired has some benefits, things I don't care for is being old and not receiving a pay check. Besides that, I can take my time. Will be building a 372xt soon for something to do.


----------



## svk

It is a cool, windy March day here.

The gasket in the boiler door is getting pretty ripped up and since the gasket cement is pretty expensive coupled with the fact that the stove is almost full of ash, I am going to burn down and do a little maintenance. Will probably clean the chimney too and then if my wood pile unthaws, I will finish up burning for the winter.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Cool. Will you use them for just the posts, or mill some for the slats/panels.
> I plan on harvesting some longer(20'x6-8" or so) black locust sticks to put under my shed to move it. Then I will use some larger 10-14" to set it on with concrete patties under them at about 4". I just did some cleaning up in that area of the woods this week, but I will have to move all my junk from behind the shed to move it, then I will need to move a lot of dirt to all around it and under it. Lots of work, but it will add more somewhat level ground to the back yard and should look great when finished.



Nothing too fancy, just posts and 2x4 welded wire fencing. Just enough to keep the critters out of the garden and just enough to keep the maniac rescue-dog we brought home in the yard.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I will wait and see which trees leaf out close to house, several known dead ones will come down when snow is gone. Being retired has some benefits, things I don't care for is being old and not receiving a pay check. Besides that, I can take my time. Will be building a 372xt soon for something to do.


I have some to take down myself, mainly damage from the windstorm last summer, but they can wait while I scrounge off the neighbors as long as it lasts or until I clean his whole woods up.
Good thing I listed mine a bit ago .


----------



## SS396driver

The governor just shut down NY as of Sunday the 22nd for non essential workers . Next big rush will be on liquor stores .


----------



## svk

Heard all Freddy and Fannie loans can get up to 12 month of payment deferrals if homeowners need.

Has anyone heard if the IRS is going to announce a deferral for tax filing?


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Heard all Freddy and Fannie loans can get up to 12 month of payment deferrals if homeowners need.
> 
> Has anyone heard if the IRS is going to announce a deferral for tax filing?


I believe you still need to file by April 15th but if you owe you have till July 15 to pay without penalty or interest


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> The governor just shut down NY as of Sunday the 22nd for non essential workers .


Too bad we did not have a GTG in progress at @spike60 's place. 
_"Gee honey, I would like to come home, but the Governor says I have to stay here and keep playing with chainsaws for another few months or so . . . "_

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I have some to take down myself, mainly damage from the windstorm last summer, but they can wait while I scrounge off the neighbors as long as it lasts or until I clean his whole woods up.
> Good thing I listed mine a bit ago .



Are you gonna use you tractor and skidding winch for anything in there? Really wannna see some vids of that sucker in action!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Posted in another thread but so excited am cross posting my new addition here. Its prettier than it looks in the pic. Pretty stoked.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, Tax Preparation is essential … right??? I know it is essential for me if I want to make money!


----------



## hamish

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is the snow gone there?


Another 2 feet to go, im gonna miss it


----------



## hamish

Another beaitiful day.
Todays school project was making a little forwarding trailer, for the scrounge ya know!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Can we just pay a tax and have CV go away or does that only work for climate change?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Are you gonna use you tractor and skidding winch for anything in there? Really wannna see some vids of that sucker in action!


I mainly use it for tree work, hardly ever use it for skidding.
I don't usually have someone to film on jobs, but here's a couple back leaners I encouraged to go opposite of their lean.


----------



## turnkey4099

Back to Tim's today on the locust scrounge. Last time I was down he was raging "CUT EVERYTHING". So I started then down along the road next to the house. She was due home the next day and I would have loved to have heard the doings. Per Tim "she doesn't like it" but the harvest will continue. 

Today left with 3 saw, MS210. MS362, MS193T. All of them fired right up, proceedded to climb the roadside bank, very steep and high. Need to crawl up it so once up there I fell three then down and brush buck all three on the same pile. Move down the road a bit and repeat...except suddly I was down to one saw, the MS210. The 193 refused to start, the 362 blew up the sprocket. I had a spare but not the tools needed to replace. Finished cleaning up what down,l loaded and back home.

I'll fix the 362 and then play a bit with the 193 to maybe see what is wrong. If no go it will be off to the dealer.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

woodchip rookie said:


> Can we just pay a tax and have CV go away or does that only work for climate change?


With potentially 2 trillion going out there will be taxes!


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> With potentially 2 trillion going out there will be taxes!


!! trump said he was going to take "FULL RESPONSABILITY FOR THE TAX'S" and pay it up in full with his tax return from 2019...….?????????? lol


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Seems like you've had your share of break downs over there. Hope that's the end of it.


turnkey4099 said:


> Back to Tim's today on the locust scrounge. Last time I was down he was raging "CUT EVERYTHING". So I started then down along the road next to the house. She was due home the next day and I would have loved to have heard the doings. Per Tim "she doesn't like it" but the harvest will continue.
> 
> Today left with 3 saw, MS210. MS362, MS193T. All of them fired right up, proceedded to climb the roadside bank, very steep and high. Need to crawl up it so once up there I fell three then down and brush buck all three on the same pile. Move down the road a bit and repeat...except suddly I was down to one saw, the MS210. The 193 refused to start, the 362 blew up the sprocket. I had a spare but not the tools needed to replace. Finished cleaning up what down,l loaded and back home.
> 
> I'll fix the 362 and then play a bit with the 193 to maybe see what is wrong. If no go it will be off to the dealer.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Cool. Will you use them for just the posts, or mill some for the slats/panels.
> I plan on harvesting some longer(20'x6-8" or so) black locust sticks to put under my shed to move it. Then I will use some larger 10-14" to set it on with concrete patties under them at about 4". I just did some cleaning up in that area of the woods this week, but I will have to move all my junk from behind the shed to move it, then I will need to move a lot of dirt to all around it and under it. Lots of work, but it will add more somewhat level ground to the back yard and should look great when finished.


Tell me about level ground. If I trip and fall down, I'm liable to wind up in the next county.


----------



## chipper1

chucker said:


> !! trump said he was going to take "FULL RESPONSABILITY FOR THE TAX'S" and pay it up in full with his tax return from 2019...….?????????? lol


So he'll be writing it off on his taxes in 2021.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Tell me about level ground. If I trip and fall down, I'm liable to wind up in the next county.


Trust me I feel your pain. So much so I was hesitant to say anything considering how level our ground is compared to so many others.
The other thing is I didn't want to get put ignore for being insensitive to others .
As I've said before these are times for us to pull together and find common ground we can all meet on, whether that ground is level or not .


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Trust me I feel your pain. So much so I was hesitant to say anything considering how level our ground is compared to so many others.
> The other thing is I didn't want to get put ignore for being insensitive to others .
> As I've said before these are times for us to pull together and find common ground we can all meet on, whether that ground is level or not .


Well, we can all meet at my fire pit. I have 2"X24"X10' live edge benches, fridge within walking distance, full of adult beverages. I know at least 16 guys can stand around the pit. Just don't get to laughing too hard, if you bump into the guy behind you, he might wind up in the next county. But, I'll throw him a line and help pull him back up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My neighbors ankle has some permanent tendon damage. His ankle sends him rolling on a regular basis. He refuses to wear a brace but seriously gets scarey. He is state trained so always sets the brake when he shuts down to drag brush ECT. Yet sometimes I wonder.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, we can all meet at my fire pit. I have 2"X24"X10' live edge benches, fridge within walking distance, full of adult beverages. I know at least 16 guys can stand around the pit. Just don't get to laughing too hard, if you bump into the guy behind you, he might wind up in the next county. But, I'll throw him a line and help pull him back up.


Sounds like a great time, of course I mean watching a bunch of drunk guys roll into the next county .


----------



## svk

Well with nearly everything closed down, I think I’m going to cut sone wood tomorrow and maybe try to do some organizing in the garage.


----------



## SS396driver

The yeast starter is going for tomorrow's brew. WLP 300 Hefawiezen yeast by tomorrow those little swirling bastards will be peeing alchohol and farting co2


----------



## muddstopper

I am about ready to give up. Spent 2 weeks building a dog lot. Dig a hole for a post and then wait for the rain to stop. Dig another hole and it rains again. Finally got the lot built so the dogs and the wife are happy. Started cleaning up the shop. Nothing in it so good time to pressure wash and repaint the floors. Did I mention the previous owner had used epoxy concrete paint. Worse product for a concrete floors ever. Pressure washer brought it up in sheets that looked like pulling dead skin off a healing wound. Now that junk is everywhere on the asphalt driveway. I will have to pressure wash the whole driveway to get rid of it. took 2 days to pressure wash the shop, probably take a week to get the drive way clean. To dry the floor for new paint I lit up a propane heater and left it going overnite. Wrong. The next morning there was so much condensation dripping from the metal roof I needed an umbrella just to stand inside the building. Removed the heater and left the doors open and swept water, and swept water, and swept water, trying to get the floor dry enough to use some crack filler in a few places. There was so much moisture coming up thru the floor, the crack sealer, which is supposed to dry to touch in 30 minutes, was still very liquid the next day. Finally decided to take the weed burner and throw some serious heat at the places in the floor that just wouldn't dry. I had the concrete so hot it started popping, but 5 minute later, the spots would be wet again. I kept at it and finally had the floor dry enough to paint. The previous owner had left 2 unopened gallons of that blasted floor epoxy and being the stupid tight wad that I am, I decided to mix it up and just use it. First coat took a while as the floor was really soaking it up. When it dried enough to walk on, I went ahead and applied a second coat. Looked good and I was proud, it was a lot of work, but it was done. I let it dry a couple days and decided to start bring in my tools. The heavy stuff first. Last thing on my trailer was my cherry picker. We used my brother FEL to load the trailer and I would need the picker to unload a lot of the tools. Backed the trailer in the shop and dropped the tailgate. Damn epoxy rolled up. After dragging tools around, the floor looks like it did before I started. I have decided to just live with it. In the past when painting a concrete floor, I have always used behr concrete stain. My last shop floor didn't have a scratch in it and I dragged, dropped, and spilled, more things on that floor than any normal person ever should. Pressure washer never flaked or peeled it up. Tomorrow, If it don't rain, I plan on moving my tool boxes and hand tools. I also have a 12x20 building I will be moving here to store things in. Probably be mostly wood working tools and my reloading bench. I will probably hold a yard sell to get rid of a bunch of stuff I no longer need or use, or just don't want to store. Did I mention its raining,,,again.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wow, that's annoying. Have you got any hair left?


----------



## LondonNeil

and we are now locked down for all pubs, cafes, clubs, bars, gyms, cinemas, thetres, leisure centres nation wide, london transport is for essential workers only.....next step I guess is curfew. Some people still don't get it though.


----------



## hamish

LondonNeil said:


> and we are now locked down for all pubs, cafes, clubs, bars, gyms, cinemas, thetres, leisure centres nation wide, london transport is for essential workers only.....next step I guess is curfew. Some people still don't get it though.


Hence the problem, not to hard to stay at home no matter were you are in todays age, just gotta resist the urge to head out. People are still hoarding toliet paper..........well hopefully it gives a boost to the pulp and paper industry.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Son dropped by today. We played with his new Ruger truck gun.


He was concerned the 12ga was to unwieldy for home defense purposes. So he left me this cheap 45.


Pretty sure the bad actors won't get past the cat but... Its all good.

Pretty good day in all. Always good to see him!


----------



## James Miller

Grabbed this today from the family stash. Wood stocks don't attract attention like black plastic. 
Then I saw this and thought theres guys on the forum that will appreciate this. My grandfather's uniform. I ask him how many guys he thought still had there uniform and his response was there aren't many of us left so not many.


----------



## hamish

Geesh, its near as bad as all your fears of black bears
Running low on ammo today, oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

hamish said:


> Geesh, its near as bad as all your fears of black bears
> Running low on ammo today, oh well.
> View attachment 808957


I don't think its all that bad yet. But there was a shooting acrossed the street from the jail he works at recently. That and all the addicts we I mean non violent offenders they kicked out... The potential for issues is pretty real. Especially with the meth drive in service er I mean park just down the road here.


----------



## James Miller

hamish said:


> Geesh, its near as bad as all your fears of black bears
> Running low on ammo today, oh well.
> View attachment 808957


Didn't know black bears were scary.


----------



## James Miller

Social distancing. I'm doing my part.


----------



## hamish

sixonetonoffun said:


> I don't think its all that bad yet. But there was a shooting acrossed the street from the jail he works at recently. That and all the addicts we I mean non violent offenders they kicked out... The potential for issues is pretty real. Especially with the meth drive in service er I mean park just down the road here.


Yep nothing to do with Covoid, just crappy societal problems. 
One hell of a storm here tonight (nope not the ex), should be a good scrounge day tomorrow!


----------



## Levi of the North

Well, after a few months of keeping my eyes open, I finally scored one of my holy-grail saws: an MS 200T.

Came from an older fella who works for a local Stihl dealership. Has new OEM piston, cylinder, muffler, and carb. $500 CAD. Runs well. I'm excited to take it for my next casual stroll in the woodlot.


----------



## MustangMike

Was warm enough today to go out in a T shirt … supposed to turn cold on Sun and Snow on Monday!

All winter long we can't get snow, but now that it is Spring ...

And Gov Cuomo closed about the whole State down starting Sunday … But single person businesses are except!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Think $150 is fair for beat. bent but not broken or welded post vise? Its got a certain cool factor and is functional FWIW I tried to get a package price but didn't get very far.


----------



## Cowboy254

James Miller said:


> View attachment 808961
> Social distancing. I'm doing my part.



You're getting maximum value out of that chain, James.

Went out to the farm again to socially distantly have another go at that big peppermint log. There is a big bulge with a hole in the middle of it so I was expecting that as I closed in on it from either end, the rounds would deteriorate. 




Yep. Meanwhile at the bigger end...




But there's stihl plenty of good wood if you split out the middle. This was two rounds worth of splits.




Who knows what horrors lurk in there. 




Even though the rounds are ugly, the splits are nice and three rounds from the big end filled the bed of the Ranger.




I'm going to pile up all the crud from this log and the other ones in the immediate area then Mitch can torch the lot at his convenience.




Nice arvo out.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey @SS396driver , it could be (possibly, maybe, yeah, probably, ok definitely) a scam but there's someone in HK selling gallon kits of epoxy (1/2 gallon each of resin and hardener) for under US$12 delivered. I've found Ebay/Paypal pretty good at giving refunds so I ordered one kit. Was only about 10 sold when I did so and now, 24hrs later, there's over 200 sold. That's plenty of refunds for Ebay before they pull the pin on that membership 

If (ha) it happens to be legit and if there are any left if this first order comes through and I try it out, I'll buy another dozen at those prices.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 809012



We’ve taken the splitter along to deal with stuff like this, because of termites. Didn’t want to bring termites home, but didn’t want to pass up the wood either. That’s when we got it early enough that the termites were only in the middle.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seems like you've had your share of break downs over there. Hope that's the end of it.


'

I also didn't mention that the truck, 89 F150 dropped the entire exhaust system while I was backing up to load. I suspected it needed fixing on my way down, Nice moderate "rumble" I may just leave it like it is, truck seemed to have more power with no exhaust.

Starting problem has been cured. They installed a button on the dash tat by-passes all that mickey mouse starter problem. Probably be awhile before I trust it again.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> We’ve taken the splitter along to deal with stuff like this, because of termites. Didn’t want to bring termites home, but didn’t want to pass up the wood either. That’s when we got it early enough that the termites were only in the middle.



I had a client who was a pest controller and I picked his brain about various pests. He said that cut and split wood that has termites in it that you bring home doesn't lead to termite infestation. He said that termites need three things - food (wood in this case), moisture and high carbon dioxide levels. Well, they have food, but wood that is split and stored under cover will dry out, and with the nest destroyed the carbon dioxide levels drop so they perish in a short time. So that is reassuring. 

We have a particular species of ant called meat ants. A bit under half an inch long with black bodies and reddish brown heads. They bite but don't cause a reaction generally. But one of their favourite foods is termite. They are sensitive to vibration and we have two meat ant nests at our place. I think that they sense trees coming down and then go out to hunt the termites that weakened the tree. If I bring home wood with termites in it I will split it 5-10 metres from the nest and when they feel the impact of the Fiskars on rounds they all come running. They pick out all the termites from the wood and carry them back to the nest. They leave me alone while this is happening, they are focussed on the whiteants. Very effective termite removalists. I could kill off the meat ants if I wanted to but keep them around since they do a good clean up job.


----------



## mountainguyed67

When I first started cutting firewood I unknowingly brought termites home, they went underground and made new homes. As far as I know they’re still there. A pest control guy told me they will stay in the wood pile as long as there is one, and not bother the house. That’s true too.


----------



## James Miller

Cowboy254 said:


> You're getting maximum value out of that chain, James.
> 
> Went out to the farm again to socially distantly have another go at that big peppermint log. There is a big bulge with a hole in the middle of it so I was expecting that as I closed in on it from either end, the rounds would deteriorate.
> 
> View attachment 809011
> 
> 
> Yep. Meanwhile at the bigger end...
> 
> View attachment 809012
> 
> 
> But there's stihl plenty of good wood if you split out the middle. This was two rounds worth of splits.
> 
> View attachment 809013
> 
> 
> Who knows what horrors lurk in there.
> 
> View attachment 809014
> 
> 
> Even though the rounds are ugly, the splits are nice and three rounds from the big end filled the bed of the Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 809015
> 
> 
> I'm going to pile up all the crud from this log and the other ones in the immediate area then Mitch can torch the lot at his convenience.
> 
> View attachment 809017
> 
> 
> Nice arvo out.


That chains a play chain at this point. Those cutters would probably break off in any hard wood. I might try some other things with it file the rivets down and experiment with the rakers and chassis some. Save it for that fancy square wood that only shows up at GTGs.


----------



## muad

Question for you fine gents.

What is a fair price for a near new looking “early KS 262xp”??

And, is there enough of a difference in a 262xp over a 254 to even own one? Found one on FB that looks brand new for $400 PHO.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Question for you fine gents.
> 
> What is a fair price for a near new looking “early KS 262xp”??
> 
> And, is there enough of a difference in a 262xp over a 254 to even own one? Found one on FB that looks brand new for $400 PHO.


That's pretty normal price for one on the forums if it still has the 87 carb as well. I sold a real nice standard 262xp for 250 not long ago and it was gone in a flash. 
They will certainly outrun the 254. The 262xp is what the manufacture was looking at as a standard as well as the forum guys, they are strong saws with good rpm. The 357 hit the market and it was a strong saw, but it lacked the grunt of the 262xp. The downsides of the 262 are the same as with the 254; they suck fuel, poor anti vibe, front tensioner, one of the best things about them is the ease of working on them.
You can also use a 254 base gasket to replace the stock gasket on the 262 which tightens the squish up nicely without any worries of it being too tight, without a base gasket at all they are usually way too tight.
I prefer to run a 361 or a 357/359 or even the 562, I enjoy the side tensioners, way better fuel economy, and the better anti vibe they have.
Hope this helps.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That's pretty normal price for one on the forums if it still has the 87 carb as well. I sold a real nice standard 262xp for 250 not long ago and it was gone in a flash.
> They will certainly outrun the 254. The 262xp is what the manufacture was looking at as a standard as well as the forum guys, they are strong saws with good rpm. The 357 hit the market and it was a strong saw, but it lacked the grunt of the 262xp. The downsides of the 262 are the same as with the 254; they suck fuel, poor anti vibe, front tensioner, one of the best things about them is the ease of working on them.
> You can also use a 254 base gasket to replace the stock gasket on the 262 which tightens the squish up nicely without any worries of it being too tight, without a base gasket at all they are usually way too tight.
> I prefer to run a 361 or a 357/359 or even the 562, I enjoy the side tensioners, way better fuel economy, and the better anti vibe they have.
> Hope this helps.



It helps very much Sir! Thank you so much!

I’ll pass for now. $250 sounds a lot more appealing. $400 felt high to me.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Hey @SS396driver , it could be (possibly, maybe, yeah, probably, ok definitely) a scam but there's someone in HK selling gallon kits of epoxy (1/2 gallon each of resin and hardener) for under US$12 delivered. I've found Ebay/Paypal pretty good at giving refunds so I ordered one kit. Was only about 10 sold when I did so and now, 24hrs later, there's over 200 sold. That's plenty of refunds for Ebay before they pull the pin on that membership
> 
> If (ha) it happens to be legit and if there are any left if this first order comes through and I try it out, I'll buy another dozen at those prices.


That's cheap maybe to cheap . Let me know the outcome


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> That's cheap maybe to cheap . Let me know the outcome


From my experience by the time the outcome is known the deal or scam will be long gone.
Picture of the last deal that was too good to be true. Just like hooked on phonics, it worked for me .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> It helps very much Sir! Thank you so much!
> 
> I’ll pass for now. $250 sounds a lot more appealing. $400 felt high to me.


Mine didn't have the KS cylinder or the hd87 carb, I've seen those carbs sell for well over 100. That being said I'm not running out to buy a 262 for 400 unless it's in near new or new condition as id rather have the other saws mentioned above and they can be bought for 400 or less quite easily.
You could always make him an offer.
If I was buying anything out your way it would be the jred sign for $20 .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Mine didn't have the KS cylinder or the hd87 carb, I've seen those carbs sell for well over 100. That being said I'm not running out to buy a 262 for 400 unless it's in near new or new condition as id rather have the other saws mentioned above and they can be bought for 400 or less quite easily.
> You could always make him an offer.
> If I was buying anything out your way it would be the jred sign for $20 .



You make some fine points sir.

I have all the saw that I “need”.... just might need to buy another 241 and 361 to have spares. You know the saying, “One is none, two is one”.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> You make some fine points sir.
> 
> I have all the saw that I “need”.... just might need to buy another 241 and 361 to have spares. You know the saying, “One is none, two is one”.


But if you buy huskys one is one and two is two.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> But if you buy huskys one is one and two is two.


Ha!

I foresee more Huskies joining the ranks. A 372XP would be awesome, and the maybe a 300 series saw. Still trying to figure out there number/modeling system.
I’m not a fan of their newer stuff. They look too “futuristic”.
I like some of the Jreds too, some of which look really similar to huskies.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Husky numbers are easier than Stihl. First number is the generation. Second number is the displacement. 550xp. 5th gen 50cc xp series professional.


----------



## svk

Well we had a crisp -15 this morning. It’s above 20 now. Time to go cut some trees.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> From my experience by the time the outcome is known the deal or scam will be long gone.
> Picture of the last deal that was too good to be true. Just like hooked on phonics, it worked for me .
> View attachment 809082


Nice . Had a Jonesered a long time ago . Was stolen.


----------



## SS396driver

It's a nice 55° sunny day my yeast is going well so now I'm mashing the grains . Small operation but works well . Was shooting for a 153° nmash nailed it . It's about 153.4 on my other thermo so close enough


----------



## Philbert

Making hand sanitizer?

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Nice . Had a Jonesered a long time ago . Was stolen.



Almost nobody has heard of Jonsered here, I only know because I saw one once. It was on a 4WD trail before it opened to the public that year, I walked in. A property owner had some building materials and that saw sitting on the side.


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Making hand sanitizer?
> 
> Philbert


Beer


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muad said:


> I’m not a fan of their newer stuff. They look too “futuristic”.


If the powder coat/paint stayed on em!


muad said:


> I like some of the Jreds too, some of which look really similar to huskies.


Sad to see them gone.

I Stihl want a 500i but could buy a few good 064/066 or dollies 7900 and still have change for toilet paper.


svk said:


> Well we had a crisp -15 this morning. It’s above 20 now. Time to go cut some trees.


Can't complain here currently 32°F and sunny. I went out and cut a small box elder with the 261. So far I really like it. Chain wasn't sharp so I stopped for now. It really has a flat torque curve not peaky like my 445. About twice the price so not a far comparison. Just what I have.


----------



## svk

Got after it. So far have one big aspen, one small aspen, and three balsams off the shoulder of our roadway.

“Anticipation”






The woodpeckers agree, this tree is done



The muffler modded 5020 pulls nicely with the new bar and chain.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Husky numbers are easier than Stihl. First number is the generation. Second number is the displacement. 550xp. 5th gen 50cc xp series professional.



Ahh, that makes sense!!
So, my 254 is a 2nd Gen, 54cc?

In that case, I think I like the 2nd and 3rd gen XP saws.


----------



## U&A

New nylon vice covers. Im sure you all have seen them but just wanted to share. These also have cut outs at different angles to hold gun parts in at an angle. 

2nd sharpening for the day during our scrounging adventures. Neighbor has chickens. He wanted a stump cut shorter and level so the could set a tire full of sand on it for the chickens to sand bath in. Chain was like butter knife after that.[emoji37]



https://www.amazon.com/Vise-Jaws-Multipurpose-Reversible-Available/dp/B018QNM7V2?ref_=ast_bbp_dp&th=1&psc=1











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Got after it.


 
I have an uncle in Minnie Soda, Lake City. My mom and dad were both from Wisconsin, some of my dads family moved across the state line.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Ahh, that makes sense!!
> So, *my 254 is a 2nd Gen*, 54cc?
> 
> In that case, I think I like the 2nd and 3rd gen XP saws.


Sort of. The first number is series. There actually was a 154 as well. Some of the saws from different series had many interchangeable parts. IE 61 and 266-268-272 were the same family. 154-254-257-162-262 were a family but they also share a few parts with the 50-51-55 family.


----------



## JustJeff

I think we are a short period of time away from lockdown. There are social distancing rules in effect and people can be fined for non-compliance. Our Aussie student is being sent home Monday. We were feeling bad that we hadn't had the opportunity to show her as much of our country as we had planned. This morning I kicked them out of bed at 5 and we road tripped to Niagara falls. Took food and drinks and even a portable potty so no stops. It was cold ay eff this morning so between that and the virus, we had the falls to ourselves other than 3 people we saw from a distance. My daughter is the tall one. Looking over at Murica. Hope everyone is staying safe!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Another beauty of a day, kinda slippery but getting things done.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Fed Ex was good to me. Wasn't expecting to see this until Monday.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Fed Ex was good to me. Wasn't expecting to see this until Monday.


Kitty can't wait to sharpen it's claws!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> You're getting maximum value out of that chain, James.
> 
> Went out to the farm again to socially distantly have another go at that big peppermint log. There is a big bulge with a hole in the middle of it so I was expecting that as I closed in on it from either end, the rounds would deteriorate.
> 
> View attachment 809011
> 
> 
> Yep. Meanwhile at the bigger end...
> 
> View attachment 809012
> 
> 
> But there's stihl plenty of good wood if you split out the middle. This was two rounds worth of splits.
> 
> View attachment 809013
> 
> 
> Who knows what horrors lurk in there.
> 
> View attachment 809014
> 
> 
> Even though the rounds are ugly, the splits are nice and three rounds from the big end filled the bed of the Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 809015
> 
> 
> I'm going to pile up all the crud from this log and the other ones in the immediate area then Mitch can torch the lot at his convenience.
> 
> View attachment 809017
> 
> 
> Nice arvo out.


I was expecting to see a big, fat, RattleHeadedCopperMoccasin come out of there. Do you have them down there?


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> I think we are a short period of time away from lockdown. There are social distancing rules in effect and people can be fined for non-compliance. Our Aussie student is being sent home Monday. We were feeling bad that we hadn't had the opportunity to show her as much of our country as we had planned. This morning I kicked them out of bed at 5 and we road tripped to Niagara falls. Took food and drinks and even a portable potty so no stops. It was cold ay eff this morning so between that and the virus, we had the falls to ourselves other than 3 people we saw from a distance. My daughter is the tall one. Looking over at Murica. Hope everyone is staying safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Define your idea of lockdown......yes bars, restaurants, libraries etc......are all closed, martial law and curfews are nowhere near. Exercising common sense is.

Guess i have a positive attitude, years of being in a job where you many times you dont know if youll make it home day after day. Run the numbers, do the math, greater percentage of Stihl owners will get there saw started!


----------



## rarefish383

Guess I'll be splitting those loads of 8' Oak logs I brought home last week. The home owners want to hold off on any more work till this blows over. Should start lawns next week. Is nice watching the Blue Birds building their nest out the window from my desk. For them, it's business as usual.


----------



## hamish

If i mess this up in the morning my coffee is gonna......


----------



## md1486

A bit of scrounging at the cabin today. Really nice sunny day, about 35F


----------



## Cowboy254

I hope no-one sleeping upstairs takes the wrong door when they need to go to the bathroom in the night.


----------



## JustJeff

hamish said:


> Define your idea of lockdown......yes bars, restaurants, libraries etc......are all closed, martial law and curfews are nowhere near. Exercising common sense is.
> 
> Guess i have a positive attitude, years of being in a job where you many times you dont know if youll make it home day after day. Run the numbers, do the math, greater percentage of Stihl owners will get there saw started!


Here is an interesting video article on the trends



Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

Cowboy254
"Who knows what horrors lurk in there."
I had a log this summer that my wife put on the splitter and when it split out came a family of Voles. Not a good situation but she got over it after I took her out for lunch.

I made up a maple evaporator from a 55 gallon drum This week and boiled off sap yesterday. I was happy to get the half gallon I got. Red maples have low sugar vs the Sugar maples and the weather has not been good for collecting sap. The old evaporator was an old wood stove I got for free and fit one heating pan so the 2 6" pan set up in the barrel doubled the boil off.


----------



## dancan

Busy day here 





This guy had to go but tight quarters so I called a friend 











Jerry and I were on the bull line and hauled the top down , it was gusty windy and changing directions gust , calm and gust .







Top down !


----------



## dancan

Worked out great , we chunked it down and then the home owner even hauled the spruce to my truck


----------



## dancan

Headed out to drop the spruce off at the undisclosed socially distanced location 







Then scanned the roadside for some nice dead standing spruce for home 










Jackpot !











Nice and dry socially distanced black spruce .
In the furnace tonight


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> Here is an interesting video article on the trends
> 
> A YouTube post, seriously? Oh well tomorrow is another day.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Cowboy254
> "Who knows what horrors lurk in there."
> I had a log this summer that my wife put on the splitter and when it split out came a family of Voles. Not a good situation but she got over it after I took her out for lunch.
> 
> I made up a maple evaporator from a 55 gallon drum This week and boiled off sap yesterday. I was happy to get the half gallon I got. Red maples have low sugar vs the Sugar maples and the weather has not been good for collecting sap. The old evaporator was an old wood stove I got for free and fit one heating pan so the 2 6" pan set up in the barrel doubled the boil off.
> View attachment 809240


Nice set up . I ended up with just shy of 4 gallons this year .


----------



## SS396driver

Interesting acording to the news here New Jersey put a reverse on the plastic bag ban . They wont let you use your own bags because they can carry germs.


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Interesting acording to the news here New Jersey put a reverse on the plastic bag ban . They wont let you use your own bags because they can carry germs.


Same here .


----------



## Ryan A

Went back to grab what I split and left at the one homeowners property by Villanova University. Ended up grabbing a dual wheel wheel barrow and man did that make a difference in moving by hand!


----------



## U&A

The rest of today’s adventures included scouting for dead fallen or standing (found a lot) found oak and ash. Found 14[emoji16] all good sized. All for future scrounging.


Today i Cut a few up that were already down and cut down one standing dead. Some ash some unknown hardwoods, most likely ash or oak.

Very productive day.[emoji41]




































































Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

Didnt take the deer more than 10 minutes to go after the grain from today's brew
minu


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Well with nearly everything closed down, I think I’m going to cut sone wood tomorrow and maybe try to do some organizing in the garage.


Decided to social distance from the cabin. Its easy here this time of year to not get close to people. Unfortunately, the water is opening up, won't be long before the hoards descend 




hamish said:


> Geesh, its near as bad as all your fears of black bears
> Running low on ammo today, oh well.
> View attachment 808957


Stopped at the stash and grabbed a few hundred rounds for the .357 Noticed my go to supplier has a notice on the website that shipping is taking longer than usual. Must be a run on ammo as well as TP


----------



## dancan

Ryan A said:


> Went back to grab what I split and left at the one homeowners property by Villanova University. Ended up grabbing a dual wheel wheel barrow and man did that make a difference in moving by hand!View attachment 809264
> View attachment 809265


Now if Neil could only find a camera ...


----------



## Ryan A

Grabbed this for $30 off marketplace. Can’t wait to try my hand at milling.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I have a couple trees that play music in the breeze.

This one makes a haunted house sound.



And this one makes a duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, sound. One is right above the other.


----------



## Ryan A

dancan said:


> Now if Neil could only find a camera ...



I thought you scrounged with a van too?


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> I think we are a short period of time away from lockdown. There are social distancing rules in effect and people can be fined for non-compliance. Our Aussie student is being sent home Monday. We were feeling bad that we hadn't had the opportunity to show her as much of our country as we had planned. This morning I kicked them out of bed at 5 and we road tripped to Niagara falls. Took food and drinks and even a portable potty so no stops. It was cold ay eff this morning so between that and the virus, we had the falls to ourselves other than 3 people we saw from a distance. My daughter is the tall one. Looking over at Murica. Hope everyone is staying safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




Nice picture. Been to the falls once myself, one of those places everybody should get the opportunity to see in person.


----------



## woodchip rookie

md1486 said:


> A bit of scrounging at the cabin today. Really nice sunny day, about 35F
> 
> View attachment 809232
> View attachment 809233
> View attachment 809234


Ok...whats the door on the 2nd story for?


----------



## dancan

Ryan A said:


> I thought you scrounged with a van too?


I used to , had to retire it years ago


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> Ok...whats the door on the 2nd story for?


Snow escape Lol


----------



## svk

Ended up with the two aspen and seven balsams. The aspen were about a level pickup load. Balsam came out to just shy of 1/3 cord. I threw a lot of the smaller stuff on the brush pile.

The Tommy lift is a great adjustable table.


Two Balsam



The SXL is getting cleaned up for its new owner.


A couple of bumper tie strap chains that are getting “spayed” tomorrow.


My son stacked the balsam.


----------



## md1486

woodchip rookie said:


> Ok...whats the door on the 2nd story for?


Haha there was a balcony there before, but it was worn out so I put it down. I’ll maybe build another one this summer, or remove the door, or let it there as an emergency door. I’ll see !


----------



## dancan

Not wood related but I've been following this fella's vids for a couple of years to learn about the chinese culture because I have Chinese customers .
Good info on his channel , the better you know your friend or foe ...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I just couldn't refrain... Yes I sharpened a couple chains in the kitchen. It clouded over n got chilly outside.


----------



## chucker

dancan said:


> Snow escape Lol


! you know the snow isn't the only thing that gets deep around here... lol


----------



## hamish

Meanwhile in the Ottawa Valley


----------



## Ryan A

dancan said:


> I used to , had to retire it years ago



I’ll step it up to a decent truck once I get out of my lower paying school district(teacher).


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> Here is an interesting video article on the trends
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




A youtube video...... seriously?


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Ha!
> 
> I foresee more Huskies joining the ranks. A 372XP would be awesome, and the maybe a 300 series saw. Still trying to figure out there number/modeling system.
> I’m not a fan of their newer stuff. They look too “futuristic”.
> I like some of the Jreds too, some of which look really similar to huskies.


Well I know a guy .





Sold - Duce Built 372XT


Great running saw that runs like the fresh build it is. I've ran a few tanks thru this one and she pulls great, sure to get stronger as it gets broke in. It has a 390/wide clutch cover and does a great job moving chips. If I'm not mistaken the chassis is a 2018 and it had new bearings installed...




www.arboristsite.com




The huskys aren't to bad to figure out as far as sizes, but it's more difficult as to which saws are the "semi pro" saws such as the 261(similar to the 262xp), the 359(similar to the 357xp), and the 365(similar to the 372). The semi pro saws are similar in many was with slightly reduced power, but still have a magnesium crankcase, so they are built like the pro saws and can usually be modded to perform the same as the pro saws.
The jreds are nice saws, especially for a recovering stihlhead lol, since they have the straight handle on the top, which most stihl guys are more accustom to. I'm bummed that they aren't making the pro saws any longer under the jred name, they were a great saw for a bit less money than the huskys. The good thing is parts for many of them will be available for quite a while since they are being sold as redmax now.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Nice . Had a Jonesered a long time ago . Was stolen.


The fastest stock 346/2153 I've ever had was a 2153 that was stolen from me, I still would like to recover it.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> New nylon vice covers. Im sure you all have seen them but just wanted to share. These also have cut outs at different angles to hold gun parts in at an angle.
> 
> 2nd sharpening for the day during our scrounging adventures. Neighbor has chickens. He wanted a stump cut shorter and level so the could set a tire full of sand on it for the chickens to sand bath in. Chain was like butter knife after that.[emoji37]
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vise-Jaws-Multipurpose-Reversible-Available/dp/B018QNM7V2?ref_=ast_bbp_dp&th=1&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice vice/covers.
Dang that's a great looking setup .
Looks like you need a bit more hook on that chain.
Where's all that wood, out back?


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Fed Ex was good to me. Wasn't expecting to see this until Monday.
> View attachment 809174


Congrats on the super jolly .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the super jolly .


C'mon I paid the extra $20 to call it an Oregon!


----------



## chipper1

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 809256
> View attachment 809255
> 
> 
> View attachment 809254
> 
> 
> Spent the day helping my arborist friend
> 
> Saws were my 193T & his 201TC
> 
> Side yard is getting new fill & grass seed once the tree is out. Chipping w/ the grapple hook & the big Vermeer on Monday





Ryan A said:


> Grabbed this for $30 off marketplace. Can’t wait to try my hand at milling.View attachment 809280


That's a heck of a deal.
Stopped at a buddies warehouse today to say hi since I was in the neighborhood.
I was going to take some more pictures, but he had a few customers stop in back to back so maybe another day. I figured some would like to see his milling setup as it's pretty neat.
Anyway I got a few of some slabs before they walked in.


The slab he's standing by is in the back in this picture for size reference.


Anyone want to do some scrounging in the junk pile out back lol.
This was "some" of it.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> C'mon I paid the extra $20 to call it an Oregon!


Whoops, sorry, nice Oregon made by Tecomec .


----------



## H-Ranch

Talked to widow neighbor the other day and she almost insisted I cut down trees in her woods before everything leafs out. I asked if she wanted anything specific cut and she said the area she can see from the house. Really wasn't much down there but one big ugly snag broken out of the top of a tree. I pulled it down and cut a few poles to burn (in fact some went in the OWB already they were so dry.) After I moved a load with the wheelbarrow, she told me I could drive the truck anywhere I needed to.

Tonight I went back and started on this cherry. Not perfect but should be mostly OK once it's dry. Just happened to be the closest to the yard - her 5 acres were logged and still a ton of tops and other deadfall.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Nice vice/covers.
> Dang that's a great looking setup .
> Looks like you need a bit more hook on that chain.
> Where's all that wood, out back?



I know its a bit shallow. The angle is a bit conservative too.

Husky file guide and a 7/32 file. 

Today (After the picture) i added s bit more of an aggressive angle. But the file guide wont let me get any more hook. I may try a 13/64 And see if that gives me a tad more hook. 

Thanks for the advice Brett[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

md1486 said:


> Haha there was a balcony there before, but it was worn out so I put it down. I’ll maybe build another one this summer, or remove the door, or let it there as an emergency door. I’ll see !



Thats the load furniture with the forklift door.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I know its a bit shallow. The angle is a bit conservative too.
> 
> Husky file guide and a 7/32 file.
> 
> Today (After the picture) i added s bit more of an aggressive angle. But the file guide wont let me get any more hook. I may try a 13/64 And see if that gives me a tad more hook.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Brett[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Yep, a smaller file may help.
Remember, it's a guide, you still can use your Jedi senses to touch it up to best meet your needs same as you do on a new chain if needed.
You cutting tomorrow.


----------



## cat10ken

I get proper hook on the tooth by filing with 10% of the file above the tooth. Cuts amazing.


----------



## motolife313

Nice load of pin oak. Seems to be my favorite wood since it’s got a straight grain that splits easy


had to cut 1 piece. And saved a small piece to mill since I like the grain


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Yep, a smaller file may help.
> Remember, it's a guide, you still can use your Jedi senses to touch it up to best meet your needs same as you do on a new chain if needed.
> You cutting tomorrow.




“Jedi” [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Yup,


Cutting tomorrow too[emoji4][emoji4]

Im SOOOO excited [emoji38] 

I have not had a FULL 2 days in a row of cutting in a while. Wife was like...” well we cant go out and do anything so lets cut wood tomorrow too”

I was like “[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ...... really?....OK!!”

[emoji38]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

motolife313 said:


> Nice load of pin oak. Seems to be my favorite wood since it’s got a straight grain that splits easyView attachment 809391
> View attachment 809392
> View attachment 809393
> had to cut 1 piece. And saved a small piece to mill since I like the grain



New wheels? Looks like you don't trust the handbrake.


----------



## svk

Well I think I’m going to try and clean out some of the shop tomorrow. It’s been a catch all since fall and there’s so much crap in there you can barely walk through. Was thinking about building some duck houses and bird houses soon so need to saw parts put away.


----------



## svk

Scrounged some noodles for the duck house. I hadn’t cleaned it out in a few years. There must have been an inch of egg shells in there on top of the wood chips I had put in last time. 3 dud eggs too. 

Mother duck will line the best with down but it helps to have something to keep the nest off the wood floor.


----------



## motolife313

Cowboy254 said:


> New wheels? Looks like you don't trust the handbrake.




Yes started a family finely and needed a much bigger rig. E brake is shot. I use a 2x4 against the seat for now while putting my wheel chock down.

Built a rack for it too so I can load it the way I like. I need more straps too



next time I’ll go longer on the legs maybe put a hook attachment on it to strap down the wood


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like you don't trust the handbrake.



Whats a handbrake?


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> Whats a handbrake?


I'd tell you but she occasionally reads my posts


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> I just couldn't refrain... Yes I sharpened a couple chains in the kitchen. It clouded over n got chilly outside.
> View attachment 809302



The season has just started and I already have around 8 chains hanging on the 'to be sharped'' nail. I hand file, about 10 minutes a loop.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Went back to grab what I split and left at the one homeowners property by Villanova University. Ended up grabbing a dual wheel wheel barrow and man did that make a difference in moving by hand!View attachment 809264
> View attachment 809265


Nice score Ryan. First thing I thought was gonna start calling you @dancan jr. when i saw the loaded van pics.


----------



## farmer steve

Wow! 3 pages behind since yesterday morning. Looks like scroungers be scrounging. Good job men.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Early morning scrounge last weekend. Then split and stacked half the trailer load


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Went to the same spot again this evening. Was a much better view without the fog. If only I had a gun I could have taken home some venison as well. Was standing in the middle of the track.


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> I used to , had to retire it years ago


Ah yes, but the van is the stuff of legend...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

My brother-in-law and his neighbor had 3 trees removed. Oak, maple, and locust.


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Snow escape Lol


Thats what I thought also. They have those in Jackson Hole


----------



## woodchip rookie

This was made 6 months ago. They knew this was comming


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> My brother-in-law and his neighbor had 3 trees removed. Oak, maple, and locust.
> 
> View attachment 809493
> View attachment 809494
> View attachment 809495
> View attachment 809496
> View attachment 809497
> View attachment 809498
> View attachment 809499
> View attachment 809500
> View attachment 809501


That should keep you busy for a while.
Plenty of BTUs there .


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> New wheels? Looks like you don't trust the handbrake.


Have you ever seen the heavy rubber chocks with the steel handles cast in them? Some crews put a piece of rope between them so you can put one in front and one behind the wheel, then pull them both out at once if they are not wedge in. We were setting up on a job, and the line clearing crew pulled up, parked on a pretty steep up hill grade. The driver got out and started swinging the bucket down, another guy started gassing up the saws, and a young guy got out and grabbed the chocks. They must have told him his only purpose was to make sure the chocks were in FRONT of the truck tires. He put one in front of a tire, slid under the truck, and the rope was too short, so he pulled the first chock over some. He was just able to get a chock under the inside wheel on both side. They were in FRONT of the tires, on a steep uphill slope.

We got back from lunch and the chocks were still there. I guess the driver couldn’t see them on the inside wheels, or he didn’t look on the uphill side. Must have made one heck of a bump running over them when he left. That must have been forty years ago. Still makes me chuckle ever time I use them.


----------



## svk

We got a mass of finches about ten days ago. They go through seed like crazy but are fun to watch. They show up before its even light out in the morning!


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> The season has just started and I already have around 8 chains hanging on the 'to be sharped'' nail. I hand file, about 10 minutes a loop.


I’ve got nails in a 2X6 that supports the back of one of my saw shelves. Each nail is labeled, MS290 18”, MS 290 20”, so on, up to Super 1050 45”. My local IH dealer became a Stihl dealer 3-4 years ago. They had a buy one, get one free sale, and his price for two twenty inch chains is three dollars cheaper than the other Stihl dear for just one chain. A friend gave me 3 20” bars fo the 290, so I never sharpened any of the 18” chains. When an anti vibe mount broke on my Echo 305 I quit sharpening them, now it’s fixed. If I got home from a side job and was too tired to touch up the 25” or 36” 660 chains, just stuck them on a nail and put one of the FREE ones on. Several weeks ago I cleaned one half of the garage, and put up six live edge Redwood shelves for the saws. I must have 20 chains that just need a few strokes, maybe I’ll put a day in on them?


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> We got a mass of finches about ten days ago. They go through seed like crazy but are fun to watch. They show up before its even light out in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 809504


Our Blue Birds showed up a few weeks ago. They’ll raise three broods over the summer. I started building boxes about four years ago, now some days I’ll have twenty of them in my Bronze Beech tree. With no leaves yet, it looks like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree with blue balls all over it.


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> This was made 6 months ago. They knew this was comming



If I told you my kids had the virus between Thanksgiving and Christmas would you call me nuts? Diagnosis pneumonia by chest xray. Didn't react to antibiotics. Fever over 101 for a week or better hard breathing and dry cough. 
The virus has been here for months. What changed is now there testing for it and have numbers to put on the news and feed the panic.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> If I told you my kids had the virus between Thanksgiving and Christmas would you call me nuts? Diagnosis pneumonia by chest xray. Didn't react to antibiotics. Fever over 101 for a week or better hard breathing and dry cough.
> The virus has been here for months. What changed is now there testing for it and have numbers to put on the news and feed the panic.



100% true.

It HAS been around for months. I think since thanksgiving or so. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

turnkey4099 said:


> The season has just started and I already have around 8 chains hanging on the 'to be sharped'' nail. I hand file, about 10 minutes a loop.


My hands cramp up after a couple chains or 1-105 dl. I'll still file in the woods some. I have a pretty good pile of chains that are 1/2-2/3 worn and I'd given up of filing for various reasons.

Then my buddy has a bunch the DNR was throwing out that are not even close to 1/2 worn. As luck would have it he doesn't own a 20" 3/8's bar that uses 72 dl. It'll take a while but I'll get my money's worth out of this grinder. Especially when it gets me freebies and trade deals.


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> If I told you my kids had the virus between Thanksgiving and Christmas would you call me nuts? Diagnosis pneumonia by chest xray. Didn't react to antibiotics. Fever over 101 for a week or better hard breathing and dry cough.
> The virus has been here for months. What changed is now there testing for it and have numbers to put on the news and feed the panic.


This. I been sick 3 times this winter. Lets get back to work.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Then my buddy has a bunch the DNR was throwing out that are not even close to 1/2 worn. As luck would have it he doesn't own a 20" 3/8's bar that uses 72 dl.


Add a spinner/ breaker set and you can re-size loops of any length. Makes chain scrounging easy. 

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> This. I been sick 3 times this winter. Lets get back to work.


Never stopped working. I'm on the essential side of the list.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> I’ve got nails in a 2X6 that supports the back of one of my saw shelves. Each nail is labeled, MS290 18”, MS 290 20”, so on, up to Super 1050 45”. My local IH dealer became a Stihl dealer 3-4 years ago. They had a buy one, get one free sale, and his price for two twenty inch chains is three dollars cheaper than the other Stihl dear for just one chain. A friend gave me 3 20” bars fo the 290, so I never sharpened any of the 18” chains. When an anti vibe mount broke on my Echo 305 I quit sharpening them, now it’s fixed. If I got home from a side job and was too tired to touch up the 25” or 36” 660 chains, just stuck them on a nail and put one of the FREE ones on. Several weeks ago I cleaned one half of the garage, and put up six live edge Redwood shelves for the saws. I must have 20 chains that just need a few strokes, maybe I’ll put a day in on them?


Forgot to add, the 2 for one sale was not a special House Opening. It's the company policy. So, I keep buying 2 for 1 instead of sharpening. Yes I'm lazy.


----------



## rarefish383

Quick question? My new loader started acting like the clutch was slipping. The dealer said the clutch drives a hydraulic pump that drives the trans, so if it gets low on fluid it will do that. I checked the fluid when I got it and it was on the bottom mark. When it started acting like it was slipping I put it on a level spot and it was off the stick. Got more fluid and put it on the level driveway. With everything cold it was between the two marks on the stick. I guess my question is, do I add fluid when it's warm and reading low?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I also found a use for this 123 year old mechanical counter. For giggles I can keep track of how many chains I sharpen. Damn things probably capable of counting strokes but no one wants that data. At least not me.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> I also found a use for this 123 year old mechanical counter. For giggles I can keep track of how many chains I sharpen. Damn things probably capable of counting strokes but no one wants that data. At least not me.View attachment 809553


! that thing looks complicated.... ? how do you push the button or is it voice command??


----------



## chucker

rarefish383 said:


> Quick question? My new loader started acting like the clutch was slipping. The dealer said the clutch drives a hydraulic pump that drives the trans, so if it gets low on fluid it will do that. I checked the fluid when I got it and it was on the bottom mark. When it started acting like it was slipping I put it on a level spot and it was off the stick. Got more fluid and put it on the level driveway. With everything cold it was between the two marks on the stick. I guess my question is, do I add fluid when it's warm and reading low?


cold and low!!! check the owners manual....


----------



## JustJeff

hamish said:


> Meanwhile in the Ottawa ValleyView attachment 809304


Where abouts are you in the Ottawa valley? I have family near Cobden.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

@chipper1 is making me think bad thoughts... 

What’s another $800 on chainsaws...


----------



## KiwiBro

woodchip rookie said:


> This was made 6 months ago. They knew this was comming



Anyone with eyes open knew it. Difficulty is predicting timing. Chinese flu was a godsend of a black swan in that respect only. Now watch your kids and grandkids get saddled with the debt of socialised corporate rescue packages. Trillions already in the last few weeks and hardly anyone seems to give a shot or feels they can do anything about it. FUBAR . Position accordingly if haven't already.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> @chipper1 is making me think bad thoughts...
> 
> What’s another $800 on chainsaws...


Why, what you looking at.
I just had the 200 rear handle out for a bit, what a little beast. It's running semi chisel picco and it grabs right ahold of the dead black locust and cuts it very well even with a fairly aggressive hook and the rakers as low as I'd run in green wood. In very hard wood a narrow kerf can help speed things up nicely.
Are you getting out cutting today, or surfing craigslist.


----------



## husqvarna257

SS396driver said:


> Didnt take the deer more than 10 minutes to go after the grain from today's brew
> 
> They see good food and they are all about it. Good thing it's not fermented or the deer might get rowdy.
> 
> View attachment 809269
> minu





svk said:


> We got a mass of finches about ten days ago. They go through seed like crazy but are fun to watch. They show up before its even light out in the morning!
> 
> We had the spring peepers out last week, when I hear them I know spring is here. Man they can get loud.
> 
> View attachment 809504


----------



## SS396driver

Well it's still just converted starch to long string sugars . Very sweet . My beer is fermenting very nicely


----------



## SS396driver

We took a walk today . Have a lot elderly people from NYC who have come up to their summer/ weekend homes. So we kept social distance but left pancake mix and my homemade syrup. Nice conversations got home there was 3 jars of honey on my porch


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Have you ever seen the heavy rubber chocks with the steel handles cast in them? Some crews put a piece of rope between them so you can put one in front and one behind the wheel, then pull them both out at once if they are not wedge in. We were setting up on a job, and the line clearing crew pulled up, parked on a pretty steep up hill grade. The driver got out and started swinging the bucket down, another guy started gassing up the saws, and a young guy got out and grabbed the chocks. They must have told him his only purpose was to make sure the chocks were in FRONT of the truck tires. He put one in front of a tire, slid under the truck, and the rope was too short, so he pulled the first chock over some. He was just able to get a chock under the inside wheel on both side. They were in FRONT of the tires, on a steep uphill slope.
> 
> We got back from lunch and the chocks were still there. I guess the driver couldn’t see them on the inside wheels, or he didn’t look on the uphill side. Must have made one heck of a bump running over them when he left. That must have been forty years ago. Still makes me chuckle ever time I use them.



The last thing you need is for a vehicle to get away up the hill


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Add a spinner/ breaker set and you can re-size loops of any length. Makes chain scrounging easy.
> 
> Philbert


Just make sure they are the same chain or else the grinding gets tricky when cutters are different heights, etc. There's a Frankenstein 42" chain in my quiver that is part stihl part husqvarna. Keeps me on my toes when grinding both the cutters and rakers.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Add a spinner/ breaker set and you can re-size loops of any length. Makes chain scrounging easy.





KiwiBro said:


> Just make sure they are the same chain or else the grinding gets tricky when cutters are different heights, etc.


Yeah, common sense still applies.

Spinning a loop shorter just removes links: no problem there. Making a look longer requires 'donor' links from an identical chain: after spinning, I put them on the grinder and make them all the same. I try to use OEM components (presets, etc.) too.

I have seen chains with Oregon links mixed with identical, OEM branded links (e.g. Husqvarna, McCulloch, Makita, etc.) that were made by Oregon. I have seen low kickback links mixed with standard chain (have to get lucky where that kickback event occurs?). I have seen 'hash' chains (a little bit of everything thrown in), which mixed 3/8 low profile with full sized 3/8 components, full-chisel and semi-chisel cutters, etc. Some of those are in my chain salvage challenge thread.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

With everyone home this upcomming Winter, firewood use should be significant. I wonder if anyone here is hording firewood.Probably only a mater of time. Will firewooding be an essential business? Price gouging firewood vendors dragged into the street and shot? Our prepper stacks requisitioned by the govt to keep the elderly warm this Winter? May we live in interesting times...


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Yeah, common sense still applies.


If I had that I wouldn't have needed to join different chain brands to begin with. Thought that was self-explanatory. Sheesh.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Are you getting out cutting today, or surfing craigslist.


What? As if a guy can't do both.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone with eyes open knew it. Difficulty is predicting timing. Chinese flu was a godsend of a black swan in that respect only. Now watch your kids and grandkids get saddled with the debt of socialised corporate rescue packages. Trillions already in the last few weeks and hardly anyone seems to give a shot or feels they can do anything about it. FUBAR . Position accordingly if haven't already.


I had been thinking that it would wait until election time here, but I knew it was coming. 
I've been waiting a long time to build my barn, things can only go so long without an adjustment and I didn't really want to pay as much as the current market is asking to build it. I'd have more into building the barn than we paid for the house, which was bought at the last half price sale, currently its "worth" 150% what we gave for it. 
Unfortunately its been too good for too long, the price paid will be greater than it would have if they would have let it self correct. We have a fine way of messing things up in the name of progress and even in the name of protecting others, it seems we've enabled the problem rather than allowing people to suffer the consequences of our poor decisions .

It will be interesting to see how many can weather the fallout of the current situation through the end of the yr, let alone the long term.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> What? As if a guy can't do both.


You got that new Bluetooth saw lol. 
Heading back out, later.


----------



## JustJeff

The wealth of actually scrounging pics inspired me to show the 5020 some love and cut up a few logs I had and a bunch of zogger wood.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> With everyone home this upcomming Winter, firewood use should be significant. I wonder if anyone here is hording firewood.



I've been doing that for years  . 




Sure, they all said I had a problem, but who's laughing now? Oh yeah, they stihl are.


----------



## H-Ranch

Next closest tree in the neighbor's wood lot. Another cherry mostly suspended off the ground. It may be from the same tree a the last section I cut. It's astound 18" at the bottom so I figure a good section of trunk went with the loggers a few years ago. 

Dark on the outside but pink on the inside.


----------



## James Miller

Did a little scrounging as the sun went down last night. 
Then burned some brush piles today. May go split the stuff in the first pic tomorrow morning.


----------



## hamish

JustJeff said:


> Where abouts are you in the Ottawa valley? I have family near Cobden.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Near Renfrew, but seems the only Beer drive-thru is in Cobden!


----------



## rarefish383

chucker said:


> cold and low!!! check the owners manual....


No manual, bought as is. I think when I checked it last week the bucket was up and the boom was up. When I checked it yesterday the bucket was on the ground and the boom was down. With the cylinders retracted, that's a couple quarts in the reservoir. I put two quarts in it and that put it on full with the bucket down. With the bucket up, it's just a little low.


----------



## James Miller

KiwiBro said:


> With everyone home this upcomming Winter, firewood use should be significant. I wonder if anyone here is hording firewood.Probably only a mater of time. Will firewooding be an essential business? Price gouging firewood vendors dragged into the street and shot? Our prepper stacks requisitioned by the govt to keep the elderly warm this Winter? May we live in interesting times...


Home next winter?...


----------



## dancan

Big sky here today so more social distancing was in order 

















That dead standing pine was a bust , too wet for this year


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> With everyone home this upcomming Winter, firewood use should be significant. I wonder if anyone here is hording firewood.Probably only a mater of time. Will firewooding be an essential business? Price gouging firewood vendors dragged into the street and shot? Our prepper stacks requisitioned by the govt to keep the elderly warm this Winter? May we live in interesting times...


Winter was so mild here I only used about 1 cord, usually 3.5-5 cord. Usually sell about 10 cord, only sold 4. I have a good start on next year.


----------



## U&A

Today’s scrounging.

A nice big ash that has been vertically seasoning. Ready to go right in the stove. Got to throw in a pic of my truck too[emoji847]

Just about got the trails cleared wide enough for me to make it all the way to the West side of my property driving along the south property line with my truck. 

Good thing I didn’t actually go for it today. After walking through the trails back-and-forth with the wagon we started to notice that there was a bit of swampiness still left after you broke the first few inches of soil.[emoji15]

Would have been stuck guarantee. 

















Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

hamish said:


> Near Renfrew, but seems the only Beer drive-thru is in Cobden!


Love that part of Ontario. Have cousins right on 17 close to muskrat lake. Some of my family are fiddlers and play at Pembroke every year.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Yeah, common sense still applies.
> 
> Spinning a loop shorter just removes links: no problem there. Making a look longer requires 'donor' links from an identical chain: after spinning, I put them on the grinder and make them all the same. I try to use OEM components (presets, etc.) too.
> 
> I have seen chains with Oregon links mixed with identical, OEM branded links (e.g. Husqvarna, McCulloch, Makita, etc.) that were made by Oregon. I have seen low kickback links mixed with standard chain (have to get lucky where that kickback event occurs?). I have seen 'hash' chains (a little bit of everything thrown in), which mixed 3/8 low profile with full sized 3/8 components, full-chisel and semi-chisel cutters, etc. Some of those are in my chain salvage challenge thread.
> 
> Philbert


I like the one you found with some cutters going in reverse


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> Home next winter?...


His winter is starting now


----------



## KiwiBro

I don't see any of you guys using a loadhandler in your truck beds. Pickeroons instead? I thought the loadhandler was a gimmick but one came up new for sale (unwanted present) for $20. To my surprise, they work very well.
Here's a real-world first-time-user torture test. Obviously if loading it up as much as some of yous fellas would it'll not work too well but just a level load of wood rounds, stacked flat, not on their sides (that guy in the video will learn...eventually), then back up to the splitter and just wind them off the truck as you split. It actually works well. Was doing just this yesterday on a quick SOS firewood job for an old customer and reminded myself how neat and low cost a solution it is.


----------



## dancan

Well , since the wife really didn't like the way I was looking at the coffee table earlier today I figured it would be best not to come home empty handed .
Jerry and I practiced social distancing 








And we found a honey hole of spruce 








Stay safe my friends !


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Winter was so mild here I only used about 1 cord, usually 3.5-5 cord. Usually sell about 10 cord, only sold 4. I have a good start on next year.


May I suggest some cammo tarp to hide the stacks from govt drones lest you find the wood compulsorily acquired. Only the paranoid survive...


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> And we found a honey hole of spruce


 That might be an oxymoron


----------



## svk

Spent about 4.5 hours in the garage and got a lot done. Cleaned off my saw bench top and my main work bench. Also “spayed” the two bumper tie strap chains I had so now they are just semi chisel chains. Sharpened another chain and did some test cuts. Finally I finished pulling apart my cousin’s MS290 (did I mention I hate those saws) and cleaned up the case so I can start putting it back together.


----------



## chucker

rarefish383 said:


> No manual, bought as is. I think when I checked it last week the bucket was up and the boom was up. When I checked it yesterday the bucket was on the ground and the boom was down. With the cylinders retracted, that's a couple quarts in the reservoir. I put two quarts in it and that put it on full with the bucket down. With the bucket up, it's just a little low.


that's where it should be in your description of opp...


----------



## Saiso

Finally gave in and cut several red maples in front of the cabin. Still 2 I didn’t get the chance to process. Nice little pile will get be out again soon to split!


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> That might be an oxymoron


That mean I should I have said, "Sprucehole score ! Way better than honey ." or "Honey , not nearly as good as a Sprucehole score !" ?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been doing that for years  .
> 
> View attachment 809646
> 
> 
> Sure, they all said I had a problem, but who's laughing now? Oh yeah, they stihl are.


What are those weird trees in the background? They don't belong there surely?


----------



## KiwiBro

James Miller said:


> Home next winter?...


Might have to install a fireplace and ditch the heat pump.


----------



## Philbert

Lots of comments on 'masks', N95', and 'respirators' being tossed around lately, like these are interchangeable terms and items. This is a good source of information on the differences in design and applications, between some of them, if folks are interested: 

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/topics/respirators/disp_part/respsource3healthcare.html#e



Mask



Respirator

Some 'surgical masks' protect the patient, from the health care provider breathing or sneezing on them. Respirators protect the health care provider, reducing their risk of inhaling the virus, but they must be fit properly. I was trained that if a respirator fits comfortably, it is probably not being worn correctly. The photos of people wearing either one over their mouth, but not their nose, or with one strap hanging, make me want to pull my remaining hair out.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> His winter is starting now


yeah, great timing - our horsepiddles barely cope with a normal flu season and now they'll have Chinese flu to cope with also. We recently had a case of such an infected person in a hospital but the staff worked out there were 50 of them that may have had potential exposure to him before he was diagnosed and those staff then had to isolate for two weeks. That's just one case, that took out 50 staff for two weeks. Nuts.

Yesterday, two (of ten) tourists on a helicopter flight to our fox glacier happened to mention they had recently arrived in NZ from Hong Kong. The pilot landed them at the nearest police station instead, to be deported for failing to self-isolate for two weeks. That pilot will likely spend at least the next two weeks in quarantine, the 'copter was disinfected, and the other 8 tourists are potentially infected or at least have had their holidays compromised too. I'll be buying that pilot a beer if I ever run into him.

And it's now official, the country closes all non-essential businesses and is on lockdown in 48 hrs time. **** just got real here.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Why, what you looking at.
> I just had the 200 rear handle out for a bit, what a little beast. It's running semi chisel picco and it grabs right ahold of the dead black locust and cuts it very well even with a fairly aggressive hook and the rakers as low as I'd run in green wood. In very hard wood a narrow kerf can help speed things up nicely.
> Are you getting out cutting today, or surfing craigslist.



Your 372 and 346, I wants them. LOL

Finished driving in t-posts to fence in our one hay field to make it a pasture for the year, or so. Got two hot wires strung, then we ran out of wire. Then, the wife finally ran her 180C and used it to trim up some pins where we have been feeding the cows. 

I brought the 241 out, but never fired it up.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Today’s scrounging.
> 
> A nice big ash that has been vertically seasoning. Ready to go right in the stove. Got to throw in a pic of my truck too[emoji847]
> 
> Just about got the trails cleared wide enough for me to make it all the way to the West side of my property driving along the south property line with my truck.
> 
> Good thing I didn’t actually go for it today. After walking through the trails back-and-forth with the wagon we started to notice that there was a bit of swampiness still left after you broke the first few inches of soil.[emoji15]
> 
> Would have been stuck guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Nice score!! I’ve been hitting my house with mostly dead, standing or recently fallen Ash, for 10+ years now. It’s quite sad really, because Ash is such a good wood and it’s all gone. I do have some live ash trees on my property, but they only get so big (4-6”) and the bore gets them. I really hope at some point we can re-propagate them in our area.


----------



## hamish

Meanwhile in NZ there are 0.000014% of the population infected by Covoid-19, most will survive............but hey who can believe the NZ Government.
Instead lets rely of the misinformation of the media of all forms.

Arse clown doctor of our nations capital has said there are 4000 cases in Ottawa, then foot in mouth potentially 4000 cases, always works to stir up the masses.
1300ish cases Canada wide and 19 deaths as of 0900 this morning, with a population base of 37,500,000........hmmmm, yet the media and social media are reporting tens of thousands infected here. Likewise who can believe the CDN Government.

Tomorrows another day, be kind, got cut some wood for a neighbour, hell just go outside and play.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lots of mountain ash and maple donated by the city . My youngest son drives mobile plows , graders and backhoe for the city . I recieve a few cord every yr from their cleanup crews city wide. Certainly helps keep the wood sheds full between my own cutting bees !


----------



## Plowboy83

Burning eucalyptus noodles and bark from wood that got split today


----------



## MustangMike

You guys are posting way too much for me to keep up with in Tax Season, so I had to skip many pages.

If you posted anything real important you think I should have seen, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> What are those weird trees in the background? They don't belong there surely?



There's a claret ash (the colourful one) then the other deciduous tree and the sprucey/firry tree are the neighbour's. A few peppermints standing behind those. Only the peppermints grew there without assistance.


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> You guys are posting way too much for me to keep up with in Tax Season, so I had to skip many pages.
> 
> If you posted anything real important you think I should have seen, please PM me. Thanks.


Everyone has been quarantined and we are quite bored, hence the number of posts.


----------



## James Miller

95custmz said:


> Everyone has been quarantined and we are quite bored, hence the number of posts.


I'm at work. What's this quarantine thing you speak of. It would take an act of Congress to shut this place down. Medical supplies and food get shipped in are products. If we die we die. But you won't hear about how important we are in the news.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I did a tiny bit of firewood today, kindling. Was getting rid of junk/clutter, and cut up four pallets with my Homelite XL with 16” bar. Old saw, but still works great. Only quirk is don’t run it out of gas, it’ll take forever to get it started again.


----------



## KiwiBro

95custmz said:


> Everyone has been quarantined and we are quite bored, hence the number of posts.


Yeap. Our whole country is on lockdown in under 48hrs. Tomorrow schools closed and most businesses. Day after that all non essential businesses closed people staying at home unless emergency or one can go out for supplies. Supermarkets and gas stations staying open, as are chemists and banks. Apart from a few other exemptions, it's isolation for everyone else, for 4 weeks at least. Hopefully we can get on top of it before it gets out of control. A bit like trying to hold back the tide but definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> yeah, great timing - our horsepiddles barely cope with a normal flu season and now they'll have Chinese flu to cope with also. We recently had a case of such an infected person in a hospital but the staff worked out there were 50 of them that may have had potential exposure to him before he was diagnosed and those staff then had to isolate for two weeks. That's just one case, that took out 50 staff for two weeks. Nuts.
> 
> Yesterday, two (of ten) tourists on a helicopter flight to our fox glacier happened to mention they had recently arrived in NZ from Hong Kong. The pilot landed them at the nearest police station instead, to be deported for failing to self-isolate for two weeks. That pilot will likely spend at least the next two weeks in quarantine, the 'copter was disinfected, and the other 8 tourists are potentially infected or at least have had their holidays compromised too. I'll be buying that pilot a beer if I ever run into him.
> 
> And it's now official, the country closes all non-essential businesses and is on lockdown in 48 hrs time. **** just got real here.



Yeah, the same here. My PT practice is still allowed to operate but there is another meeting of important men tomorrow and by Wednesday we might get shut down. The nearest confirmed case is 100km away and there's only one of him and he's isolated. Unfortunately for the Cowfamily, the politicians use a broad brush. 



Plowboy83 said:


> Burning eucalyptus noodles and bark from wood that got split today View attachment 809834



Pics of split red gum please...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Pics of split red gum please...



This close enough?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, the same here. My PT practice is still allowed to operate but there is another meeting of important men tomorrow and by Wednesday we might get shut down. The nearest confirmed case is 100km away and there's only one of him and he's isolated. Unfortunately for the Cowfamily, the politicians use a broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of split red gum please...


Hopefully they come up with a way forward for you lot. 

I'm eyeing up the neighbours trees. She always said she wanted them down but I've never had the time. Might get onto it once I run out of supplies for the sheltered workshop projects. Wish I could get my tractor (with winch and log forks) back here but no time and the financial controller says we can't afford the $1500 it'll cost to be transported urgently. Fair enough. Might have to return to my one-idiot-ute-logging roots. A ute, for our Northern friends, is a pick-up truck. We call 'em utes down here, short for utility vehicles.


----------



## Cowboy254

Thought I'd go out and scrounge today since we'll prolly get shut down in a day or two and all I'll be able to do then is go scrounge. You know it makes sense. 

Dead standing peppermint over there, about 18 inches at the base. 




He fell down.




Suspended so I cut him in half and dug out the timberjack.




Easy work (is it stihl work then?)







I loaded up the rest of the splits from the big peppermint log




Then finished up with some from this one. Prolly stihl a Ranger load left from this tree, maybe more. 




This peppermint could be burned today, bone dry.  

20°C today, great scrounging weather. This really is the best time of year down here. I'll be out again tomorrow...


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> This close enough?
> 
> View attachment 809903





Might be if you split it.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Might have to return to my one-idiot-ute-logging roots.



I resemble that remark!


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> A ute, for our Northern friends, is a pick-up truck. We call 'em utes down here



I thought a ute was like an El Camino or Ranchero?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I resemble that remark!


As long as your skidder/hauler doesn't start resembling mine. 
The first gig for mine was a pine harvesting job of about 800 trees on a very steep slope. 1.5 clutches later it finished that job and in doing so declared itself a keeper. Just under 330k kms now and might be able to handle one last felling gig before retirement. For a petrol 4-banger that hasn't been pampered, it's been a superb work colleague.


----------



## Cowboy254

That is also a ute (sort of). Single or dual cab, tub in the back.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> The nearest confirmed case is 100km away


 just got off the blower with family member in the know who advised "don't go out". We'll have our first case here confirmed tomorrow. A local too, not an import.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> No manual, bought as is. I think when I checked it last week the bucket was up and the boom was up. When I checked it yesterday the bucket was on the ground and the boom was down. With the cylinders retracted, that's a couple quarts in the reservoir. I put two quarts in it and that put it on full with the bucket down. With the bucket up, it's just a little low.


Should be checked with all cyclinders retracted and the 3 point in the down position Joe. That pushes all the fluid into the reservoir. Does it have a hydraulic filter on it. Post the make and model again please.


----------



## farmer steve

Yesterdays ash scrounge. I cut and the guy that gave it to me loaded it in my truck.


----------



## Jeffkrib

hamish said:


> Meanwhile in NZ there are 0.000014% of the population infected by Covoid-19, most will survive............but hey who can believe the NZ Government.
> Instead lets rely of the misinformation of the media of all forms.
> 
> Arse clown doctor of our nations capital has said there are 4000 cases in Ottawa, then foot in mouth potentially 4000 cases, always works to stir up the masses.
> 1300ish cases Canada wide and 19 deaths as of 0900 this morning, with a population base of 37,500,000........hmmmm, yet the media and social media are reporting tens of thousands infected here. Likewise who can believe the CDN Government.
> 
> Tomorrows another day, be kind, got cut some wood for a neighbour, hell just go outside and play.


It makes me wonder .......we are staring down the barrel of unemployment going from 5.1% to12% here in Aus.
The US will likely be worse. What would it take for politicians to make a decision like that? Surely they wouldn’t fall for fake news. The only answer is a fate which is far worse.
This is the paper which is said to have changed Donald trumps mind. I truely hope it is fake news as the best case scenario is not very nice.



https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Jeffkrib said:


> It makes me wonder .......we are staring down the barrel of unemployment going from 5.1% to12% here in Aus.
> The US will likely be worse. What would it take for politicians to make a decision like that? Surely they wouldn’t fall for fake news. The only answer is a fate which is far worse.
> This is the paper which is said to have changed Donald trumps mind. I truely hope it is fake news as the best case scenario is not very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf


Forecasting 9% by the end of May early June. Seems conservative to me.


----------



## chucker

sixonetonoffun said:


> Forecasting 9% by the end of May early June. Seems conservative to me.


the orange tone is starting to look a little red as in pale with the worry that "mr. I am loved by all" is seeing the real dislike of him! lol


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, the same here. My PT practice is still allowed to operate but there is another meeting of important men tomorrow and by Wednesday we might get shut down. The nearest confirmed case is 100km away and there's only one of him and he's isolated. Unfortunately for the Cowfamily, the politicians use a broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of split red gum please...


----------



## North by Northwest

rarefish383 said:


> Quick question? My new loader started acting like the clutch was slipping. The dealer said the clutch drives a hydraulic pump that drives the trans, so if it gets low on fluid it will do that. I checked the fluid when I got it and it was on the bottom mark. When it started acting like it was slipping I put it on a level spot and it was off the stick. Got more fluid and put it on the level driveway. With everything cold it was between the two marks on the stick. I guess my question is, do I add fluid when it's warm and reading low?


Normally you can measure cold or warm . I prefer cold level indicator on the stick initially . Then I double check the hot level indication mark after a few hrs running and adjust the level accordingly on a level surface .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Forecasting 9% by the end of May early June. Seems conservative to me.


Not sure where the 9% comes from, but its very conservative even amongst conservatives.
Michigan is now on lockdown other than non essential businesses.


----------



## Ryan A

He’s on the other side of the equator. The US summer of 2020 will be the Aussie/NZ winter of 2020.



James Miller said:


> Home next winter?...


----------



## hamish

Scrouge Upsate
Lots left, no bugs, beers cold.


----------



## MustangMike

Holly Crap … we are getting real snow! Hardly any in the winter, but now that it is Spring … and they said it would turn to rain at 1:00 … well that rain is real white and sticking!


----------



## Ryan A

Nothing but rain here in Philadelphia. 0.3” total for the whole winter.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Holly Crap … we are getting real snow! Hardly any in the winter, but now that it is Spring … and they said it would turn to rain at 1:00 … well that rain is real white and sticking!


We got 3" yesterday and others got 6" to the south of us.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sweet!  

Looks like you stihl have some big units in the background to get through, too.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Hopefully they come up with a way forward for you lot.
> 
> I'm eyeing up the neighbours trees. She always said she wanted them down but I've never had the time. Might get onto it once I run out of supplies for the sheltered workshop projects. Wish I could get my tractor (with winch and log forks) back here but no time and the financial controller says we can't afford the $1500 it'll cost to be transported urgently. Fair enough. Might have to return to my one-idiot-ute-logging roots. A ute, for our Northern friends, is a pick-up truck. We call 'em utes down here, short for utility vehicles.


I'm still looking for a 56-58 Chrysler Ute. But, couldn't afford to ship it, if I found it, so I'll just keep dreaming about one.


----------



## Plowboy83

Y


Cowboy254 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looks like you stihl have some big units in the background to get through, too.


Yeah buddy a lot more


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Should be checked with all cyclinders retracted and the 3 point in the down position Joe. That pushes all the fluid into the reservoir. Does it have a hydraulic filter on it. Post the make and model again please.


It's a Chinese Jinma, Northern Tools version, NorTrac 204c. 3 cylinder diesel, 20HP. I down loaded a manual, but there is so much difference in changes within a model, it makes it hard to figure stuff out. I have a lever behind the engine block, there is a turtle and rabbit on the knob, and an "H" and "L" cast in the case. So, obviously Hi and Lo range. Then back by the seat is another lever with "H" and "L" cast in the case. I called the dealer and he said they both perform the same Hi LO function. So, I put the rear lever in L and the front lever in H and that's how I've been using it. I put the front lever in L too, and holy cow, a snail is faster. Looks like it has a two speed rear and a two speed transfer case. I keep checking Tractordata, it lists it, but haven't learned much yet. I just know I like it. It will pick my BIL"s Kubota 1850 up and throw it over it's shoulder. It's bigger than a Kubota "B" or "BX". They will fit on my dump trailer and close the ramp. This one the rear tires hang about 6" out the back.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I'm still looking for a 56-58 Chrysler Ute. But, couldn't afford to ship it, if I found it, so I'll just keep dreaming about one.


Good luck. A few local links for you to keep checking:






Used Chrysler Cars For Sale NZ | New & Used Chrysler | AutoTrader NZ


Looking to buy or sell a used Chrysler in NZ? Great offers, best prices, finance & insurance on used Chryslers. Find your next used Chrysler in NZ today!




www.autotrader.co.nz










Chrysler | Used Cars | Trade Me


Chrysler cars for sale in New Zealand on Trade Me. Search Chrysler by location, body style, models and price range with Trade Me Motors




www.trademe.co.nz


----------



## rarefish383

Wow, just checked Tractordata and my BIL's BX1850 is only 1255 pounds, my Nortrack is 2700 pounds, so it is a bigger tractor.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Good luck. A few local links for you to keep checking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Chrysler Cars For Sale NZ | New & Used Chrysler | AutoTrader NZ
> 
> 
> Looking to buy or sell a used Chrysler in NZ? Great offers, best prices, finance & insurance on used Chryslers. Find your next used Chrysler in NZ today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autotrader.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysler | Used Cars | Trade Me
> 
> 
> Chrysler cars for sale in New Zealand on Trade Me. Search Chrysler by location, body style, models and price range with Trade Me Motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trademe.co.nz


I like the 71 Wayfarer, but at 55,000, it'll have to stay down there.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, just checked Tractordata and my BIL's BX1850 is only 1255 pounds, my Nortrack is 2700 pounds, so it is a bigger tractor.


Thats getting up closer to my L3800 Kubota which is the largest of the compact utility tractors. It's a nice size, but with the loader its something you want a tandem trailer for vs a single axle. I like the size, but would still like a smaller one too, they are like saws, one just isn't enough lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

U&A said:


> Today’s scrounging.
> 
> A nice big ash that has been vertically seasoning. Ready to go right in the stove. Got to throw in a pic of my truck too[emoji847]
> 
> Just about got the trails cleared wide enough for me to make it all the way to the West side of my property driving along the south property line with my truck.
> 
> Good thing I didn’t actually go for it today. After walking through the trails back-and-forth with the wagon we started to notice that there was a bit of swampiness still left after you broke the first few inches of soil.[emoji15]
> 
> Would have been stuck guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




Best looking truck on the market right now if you ask me. I particularly like the plain jane work trucks with steel rims and painted step bumpers. I just wish they'd go back to calling a Dodge a Dodge.


----------



## chipper1

This was the situation in the AM, now its all gone here.
Glad I covered the wood pile last night and put the quad away.


----------



## Haywire

Had a few corona-zombie bodies to take care of...


----------



## KiwiBro

Given the global flight to US dollars and precious metals going on at the mo our NZD has tanked against the USD. Kinda sucks for me trying to get stuff from USA, but awfully good for anyone with US Dollars looking to buy from NZ. NZ$55k currently converts to US$31,250. Still that's a heap of money especially in these troubling times. I wonder how many collectors here will get laid off and as the finances get tight have to sell off their cars in a buyers market. Might be some bargains just around the corner for cashed up buyers.

There was a Massey Ferguson collector here who sold up his collection a few weeks back. It was allegedly one of the best in the world and there were people from all over the globe at the auction. Some of the prices seemed impressive to me but given our weak NZ$ they might have been bargains for foreign buyers.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Given the global flight to US dollars and precious metals going on at the mo our NZD has tanked against the USD. Kinda sucks for me trying to get stuff from USA, but awfully good for anyone with US Dollars looking to buy from NZ. NZ$55k currently converts to US$31,250. Still that's a heap of money especially in these troubling times. I wonder how many collectors here will get laid off and as the finances get tight have to sell off their cars in a buyers market. Might be some bargains just around the corner for cashed up buyers.
> 
> There was a Massey Ferguson collector here who sold up his collection a few weeks back. It was allegedly one of the best in the world and there were people from all over the globe at the auction. Some of the prices seemed impressive to me but given our weak NZ$ they might have been bargains for foreign buyers.


Been to a few tractor collection auctions like that. One dad had his heart set on a John Deere GP Wide Tread. Figured he'd go up to 16k locally they had been a couple under 7.5 rough. This was an older resto still very nice and running stopped at 30k needless to say it was a long depressed ride home to MN knowing the tractor was on its way to IA.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lionsfan said:


> Best looking truck on the market right now if you ask me. I particularly like the plain jane work trucks with steel rims and painted step bumpers. I just wish they'd go back to calling a Dodge a Dodge.


Have been tentatively looking around at what's available here, given my old faithful will probably retire before I do and need replacing. The ute/pick-ups these days are foreign to me. Too electronic, too little tray space, too fark'n expensive. I just want a reliable workhorse. I don't want cruise control, a stereo, heated seats, double cab, power windows and mirrors, a tray that has the capacity of a teaspoon or is shunted so far back passed the rear axle to accomodate a double cab that I'd be high-beaming oncoming traffic if I put more than a few hundred kgs of weight in it and could possibly bend something if I put too big of a load in there or too far back. It is quite astounding to me how far off the reservation ute designers have gone these days. If they still made the same exact basic model I have now, I'd buy it new in a heartbeat, but it seems like it's just not profitable for them to go back to a KISS, almost bullet-proof design. seems like everyone is infatuated with bling these days, even in a 4x4 ute, which used to be the last bastion of rugged sensibility left in the car world. I must be getting old.

Might start looking around for replacement engines etc and keep my one going for as long as possible.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Thats getting up closer to my L3800 Kubota which is the largest of the compact utility tractors. It's a nice size, but with the loader its something you want a tandem trailer for vs a single axle. I like the size, but would still like a smaller one too, they are like saws, one just isn't enough lol.


I guess that's what my wife was getting at when she asked, "Why do you need 4 tractors?". Because 2 are lawn tractors and the Massey 135 doesn't have a loader.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Thats getting up closer to my L3800 Kubota which is the largest of the compact utility tractors. It's a nice size, but with the loader its something you want a tandem trailer for vs a single axle. I like the size, but would still like a smaller one too, they are like saws, one just isn't enough lol.


I posted this a couple times, but here it is again. I gave my friend $2000 for it with a bush hog and grader box.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Have been tentatively looking around at what's available here, given my old faithful will probably retire before I do and need replacing. The ute/pick-ups these days are foreign to me. Too electronic, too little tray space, too fark'n expensive. I just want a reliable workhorse. I don't want cruise control, a stereo, heated seats, double cab, power windows and mirrors, a tray that has the capacity of a teaspoon or is shunted so far back passed the rear axle to accomodate a double cab that I'd be high-beaming oncoming traffic if I put more than a few hundred kgs of weight in it and could possibly bend something if I put too big of a load in there or too far back. It is quite astounding to me how far off the reservation ute designers have gone these days. If they still made the same exact basic model I have now, I'd buy it new in a heartbeat, but it seems like it's just not profitable for them to go back to a KISS, almost bullet-proof design. seems like everyone is infatuated with bling these days, even in a 4x4 ute, which used to be the last bastion of rugged sensibility left in the car world. I must be getting old.
> 
> Might start looking around for replacement engines etc and keep my one going for as long as possible.


If fuel stays this low I might even consider a KISS M35a1 bobbed instead of a pickup.


----------



## Philbert

Recessions and divorces often produce bargains for other people.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Holly Crap … we are getting real snow! Hardly any in the winter, but now that it is Spring … and they said it would turn to rain at 1:00 … well that rain is real white and sticking!


70° last Friday 55 yesterday today. Real time photo


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Rained a little this am. Cleared off about 11am. I went out after it warmed up sharpened a couple 72dl and 1-105dl chains. Changed the drive sprocket on my 97 2065 for an 8pin just for giggles. Its only a 20" bar so I think it should be fine. Not sure when I'll get to run it have stuff going on for a while.


----------



## SS396driver

By now I'm usually very low on wood in the basement . Getting wood off the stacks outside . This is what's left . About a 1/4 of what I put in last fall. So I'm at about 3/4 of my normal 4 to 5 cords


----------



## SS396driver

Supposed to be 55 and sunny tomorrow so I didnt even put the plow on all my vehicles are 4x4


----------



## Haywire

Mud season's here about a month early. My road gets a bit squishy this time of year.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Mud season is here about a month early. My road gets a bit squishy this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 810162


Your road looks better than some I traversed in Montana when I did my motorcycle road trip. Buddy slowed down to much got off the bike and it stayed straight up without the jiffystand


----------



## SS396driver

Our ground never froze up this is January 12th, and a few days later after a few tons of gravel . About 20 , had to I had the opportunity to get a lot of wood . Usually this area is not like this till late March. Had to hold off on the wood the acherage was to muddy to get it ,hopefully it will dry out so the scrounging will return


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Your road looks better than some I traversed in Montana when I did my motorcycle road trip. Buddy slowed down to much got off the bike and it stayed straight up without the jiffystand


Yeah, it's still frozen about 5" under that mess. It'll get even more fun once we get some more thaw/rain.


----------



## tnflatbed

KiwiBro said:


> Have been tentatively looking around at what's available here, given my old faithful will probably retire before I do and need replacing. The ute/pick-ups these days are foreign to me. Too electronic, too little tray space, too fark'n expensive. I just want a reliable workhorse. I don't want cruise control, a stereo, heated seats, double cab, power windows and mirrors, a tray that has the capacity of a teaspoon or is shunted so far back passed the rear axle to accomodate a double cab that I'd be high-beaming oncoming traffic if I put more than a few hundred kgs of weight in it and could possibly bend something if I put too big of a load in there or too far back. It is quite astounding to me how far off the reservation ute designers have gone these days. If they still made the same exact basic model I have now, I'd buy it new in a heartbeat, but it seems like it's just not profitable for them to go back to a KISS, almost bullet-proof design. seems like everyone is infatuated with bling these days, even in a 4x4 ute, which used to be the last bastion of rugged sensibility left in the car world. I must be getting old.
> 
> Might start looking around for replacement engines etc and keep my one going for as long as possible



Do you have any opinions on the new Daily 4x4?, on paper it seems like the ute that I would want if we were allowed to have them


----------



## KiwiBro

tnflatbed said:


> Do you have any opinions on the new Daily 4x4?, on paper it seems like the ute that I would want if we were allowed to have them


Never even heard of it but thanks for posting. Looks interesting. But it's something like NZ$100k. Unless someone finds a vaccine for Chinese flu in NZ-endemic firewood, I think it's safe to assume there's no way I can justify that sort of $


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> It makes me wonder .......we are staring down the barrel of unemployment going from 5.1% to12% here in Aus.
> The US will likely be worse. What would it take for politicians to make a decision like that? Surely they wouldn’t fall for fake news. The only answer is a fate which is far worse.
> This is the paper which is said to have changed Donald trumps mind. I truely hope it is fake news as the best case scenario is not very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf



Don't think that paper is fake, I saw it a week ago and Imperial college, London is one of the best Universities in the country....its in the group of 3 to 5 that are almost, but not quite Oxbridge level (and as a light blue, I wouldn't say that unless it were true)
Neil
MEng, MA, BA Cantab

we have gone up another level of lock down..or is that down a level...its tighter control anyway. Its now illegal to go out except for food,essential work and exercise, no gatherings of more than 2 and will be enforced by police. all shops other than food/essentials closed. Had to be done as people weren't ALL getting it. the weekend was glorious spring weather....and following 6 months of virtually constant heavy rain people went out....STUPID people went out in great numbers to parks sand beaches and such. The human race really does need saving from itself.

With about 4m3 of wood to work through my exercise is splitting and cutting, but it won't last to the end of this ....and scrounging this year won't happen until this thing is over. next year will be a 'back to square one, scrounging for the winter ahead' still, this is why getting ahead was so important, I'd be burning gas this next winter if i hadn't got ahead.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> this is why getting ahead was so important, I'd be burning gas this next winter if i hadn't got ahead.


Be leaning hard on standing dead and windfalls myself. That and boxelder. I have 3 or 4 bur oaks on the yard that might have to make up the difference.


----------



## Ryan A

Anyone else see an uptick for firewood requests with what’s going on globally? I only burn around my firepit with a beer once in a while and sell wood on the side for extra cash.

Here in the suburbs, wood burning is a luxury, not a nessecity. Had quite a few requests for wood that I could not supply. Kicking myself in the butt for turning down quite a few poplar scrounges. Perfect for fire pits and seemingly what everyone around these parts are asking for.....


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ryan A said:


> Anyone else see an uptick for firewood requests with what’s going on globally? I only burn around my firepit with a beer once in a while and sell wood on the side for extra cash.
> 
> Here in the suburbs, wood burning is a luxury, not a nessecity. Had quite a few requests for wood that I could not supply. Kicking myself in the butt for turning down quite a few poplar scrounges. Perfect for fire pits and seemingly what everyone around these parts are asking for.....


No one has anything better to do. Drinking beer around a fire and making babies!


----------



## Cowboy254

Two of my favourite things @sixonetonoffun   . 

Can't do it now unfortunately  . Cowgirl is at work and the fridge is empty. 

That's too bad, Ryan. I take all the scrounge I can. People come to me asking if I want to cut up some unidentified tree that fell over and I say yes (as long as it's not sitting on the house or powerlines). Worst case scenario, it's bonfire wood. Second worst, it's firepit material. Third worst, I cut and split and deliver to my brother and/or parents. But I get a heap of good stuff too, and I enjoy the exercise and using chainsaws. Having been a hardcore scrounger from one winter to the next - all our wood from 2000 to 2007 was cut with a bow saw, mostly from the side of the road - when it's there, I take it. The fact that I have 75 cubes cut and split already is irrelevant. 

I've never sold any wood but I have given away maybe a dozen cubes and cut maybe 30 cubes for a mate of mine (I only cut, he splits and hauls). But for someone like yourself who sells a bit on the side for ambience, it doesn't matter that much what it is, I wouldn't have thought. Throw in a few sticks of popple with the facecord of oak and tell the buyer that you are selling it for 10% less if they want to get that in the future. Much nicer flames etc etc.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I forget what a cube is, three cubes to a cord?


----------



## turnkey4099

Still under the weather Feel odd, stom acn has a weak steady pain. M ay be constipation . I 'll take a pill for thay
'
ballance is shot, I bounce off walls when I got up.

Not betterer by morni ng I go to the clinic


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> Still under the weather Feel odd, stom acn has a weak steady pain. M ay be constipation . I 'll take a pill for thay
> '
> ballance is shot, I bounce off walls when I got up.
> 
> Not betterer by morni ng I go to the clinic


Good luck.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> I forget what a cube is, three cubes to a cord?


3.62 but the water gets murky when noting that a legal firewood measure here is a thrown (as opposed to stacked) cube.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> 3.62 but the water gets murky when noting that a legal firewood measure here is a thrown (as opposed to stacked) cube.



I suppose thrown might be more consistent across different types and shapes of wood, some woods just aren’t getting as close when you stack them.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I forget what a cube is, three cubes to a cord?



Yeah, 3.6 cubes per cord or thereabouts, stacked properly (unlike the way those Kiwis do it).


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Still under the weather Feel odd, stom acn has a weak steady pain. M ay be constipation . I 'll take a pill for thay
> '
> ballance is shot, I bounce off walls when I got up.
> 
> Not betterer by morni ng I go to the clinic



If you're bouncing off walls (and the room is spinning), likely to be BPPV - benign postural paroxysmal vertigo. However, it may also arise if one fails to post pics of recent scrounges. 

Stihl, best to go see the Dr. 

Hoping all is well...


----------



## al-k

cowboy254 I have been watching Aussie opal hunters, you ever find any. Looks like scrounging some of them up could be fun.


----------



## Cowboy254

There's a couple of places to visit - Lightning Ridge and Coober Pedy - the first one is probably the go. It's hard going though, not for the faint hearted. Scrounging peppermint is easier. And closer. 

We have some milky opal, kinda pretty but black opal is where the real money is. Mesmerising stuff, but it's hard to get. I know a local guy who heads up to Lightning Ridge and scrounges black opal. He puts the hard yards in.


----------



## Jeffkrib

There’s big money to be made in opals.......... selling shovels to the miners.


----------



## LondonNeil

Watching opal hunters it really looks a bit gamble each time you dig a hole. Aussie gold hunters similar, but a bit more methodical of. I could enjoy a few hours swinging a detector about and I bet finding a target would be a huge buzz.


----------



## Ryan A

@Cowboy254 

Poplar has an odor like cat piss when burned. Putrid.When selling mixed hardwood, most people state “no pine or poplar”. It’s most likely a regional thing here.

The only time I got some was when I picked up a load of seasoned Oak and Birch, homeowner stated that poplar had to go first THEN you can take the good
stuff.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> @Cowboy254
> 
> Poplar has an odor like cat piss when burned. Putrid.When selling mixed hardwood, most people state “no pine or poplar”. It’s most likely a regional thing here.
> 
> The only time I got some was when I picked up a load of seasoned Oak and Birch, homeowner stated that poplar had to go first THEN you can take the good
> stuff.


Which species of poplar? Aspen and cottonwood smell fine when being burned. Willow here stinks to high heaven when being burned.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Our ground never froze up this is January 12th, and a few days later after a few tons of gravel . About 20 , had to I had the opportunity to get a lot of wood . Usually this area is not like this till late March. Had to hold off on the wood the acherage was to muddy to get it ,hopefully it will dry out so the scrounging will return View attachment 810167
> View attachment 810171


Damn, that was a mud hole, all that's left of the 4X4 in the top pic is the tailgate. Glad I wasn't in it when it went down!


----------



## MustangMike

Tulip is also called Poplar (but is really a Magnolia).


----------



## MustangMike

A cube is like a yard, but it is based on a Meter Stick instead of a Yard Stick!!! So it is just a little larger.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Hope that helps!



It does.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lots of jack pine up north here available for backyard fire pit use . I usually tarp up a cord for spring & fall usage . Also pine pallets available all around town for cheap firebstarter kindling . Sunny for the rest of the week so working in the garage , doing some spring sorting and cleaning , so warm today did not even start the woodstove ! lol.


----------



## Ryan A

I don’t mind pine for a firepit, just pops a lot.


----------



## U&A

Day one of Michigans 3 week “stay home order”

The Fiskars at it again taking out the ash (and a few pc of Oak) we go the past 2 weeks. 

One pile of rounds done







One pile to go






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## hamish

Big sky day!
Making water........gonna refill my empties and market it as hand sanitizer


----------



## djg james

When to the log yard where I cut firewood, I found a 5x8 load of Bradford pear. I looked up the BTUs and I was surprised to see it was just below Bk Locust. Is that right. Does it burn or does it just sit there and sizzle? If so, I get it tomorrow. There was also a load of Mulberry there too


----------



## MustangMike

Get them both!


----------



## dancan

Well , they're not spruce but I'd take them just the same .


----------



## James Miller

Soaked up some vitamin D today while social distancing. Everyone loves fruit woods.


----------



## James Miller

djg james said:


> When to the log yard where I cut firewood, I found a 5x8 load of Bradford pear. I looked up the BTUs and I was surprised to see it was just below Bk Locust. Is that right. Does it burn or does it just sit there and sizzle? If so, I get it tomorrow. There was also a load of Mulberry there too


Take them both.


----------



## KiwiBro

Looks like Parker from gold rush Alaska has just done a season mining in aus. That'll be interesting.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> There was also a load of Mulberry there too



Is mulberry native to your area?


----------



## LondonNeil

iirc @mudstopper is the bradford pear man


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Everyone loves fruit woods.


But no-one loves a fruit in their woods, except maybe my wife lol.
Sharpened some chains on the baby saws and went out and cut a little, not a fan at all of top handles for most firewooding, except one handing them for cutting smaller wood your holding with the opposite hand. I know , but .


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is mulberry native to your area?


I believe it is. We have a lot of them around here.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> But no-one loves a fruit in their woods, except maybe my wife lol.
> Sharpened some chains on the baby saws and went out and cut a little, not a fan at all of top handles for most firewooding, except one handing them for cutting smaller wood your holding with the opposite hand. I know , but .




Love mine. Probably use it more then most while firewooding


----------



## muad

No scrounging in the last week or so, but the Mrs. finally spent some time with her 180C, and she enjoyed it. Trimmed up some pines that the cattle have been bedding under. Need to get her more PPE, especially some chaps.


----------



## muad

Internet access from home has been terrible as of late (no internet here, and barely get cell signal). Been hard to keep up with y’all.


----------



## hamish




----------



## dancan

Love them Big Sky Days !


----------



## Plowboy83

A couple pictures for cowboy of the rounds I have left to noodle and split


----------



## KiwiBro

Plowboy83 said:


> A couple pictures for cowboy of the rounds I have left to noodle and splitView attachment 810437
> View attachment 810438


Nice!


----------



## Plowboy83

thays nice kiwi I have around 6 cords stack inside the yard and close to the same thrown in piles on the outside


----------



## 95custmz

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 810452
> View attachment 810453
> 
> thays nice kiwi I have around 6 cords stack inside the yard and close to the same thrown in piles on the outside


Is that an Apple orchard in the background?


----------



## Cowboy254

Went back out to Mitch's farm and first loaded up the rest of the rounds from Monday's scrounge.




Then got started on the next peppermint that was down.







The timberjack sure earns its keep with these long skinny peppermints, makes life much easier. 







Love these no split rounds you can just chuck straight in.




Also shortened the stump from Monday.




Also met some of the residents on the way out.




I have a couple more peppermint logs to do then there are three sections of big blue gum which will be much harder. Stihl, I can use the exercise.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Went back out to Mitch's farm and first loaded up the rest of the rounds from Monday's scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 810467



Looks like you need more truck/ute.


----------



## Plowboy83

95custmz said:


> Is that an Apple orchard in the background?


No not apples it’s an almond orchard tree been in the ground 2 years


----------



## JustJeff

Man thats nuts!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Bahahahahaha

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> Looks like you need more truck/ute.


Even dry most gums are pretty heavy. I'd say that ute is perfectly sized to be the equivalent of one metric Aussie Standard Daily Workout.


----------



## KiwiBro

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 810452
> View attachment 810453
> 
> thays nice kiwi I have around 6 cords stack inside the yard and close to the same thrown in piles on the outside


I look at those rounds you posted before and I couldn't help but think of Whitlands Engineering's vertical splitter with Hopper. Might as well use equipment that evolved to split the gum trees in Aussie -


I wonder how a timberDevil/Powersplit would go with that stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> A couple pictures for cowboy of the rounds I have left to noodle and splitView attachment 810437
> View attachment 810438



You've got your work cut out there, mate.  



KiwiBro said:


> Nice!
> 
> View attachment 810442



I like that pic. E.saligna? How much did you have there, d'ya reckon?



mountainguyed67 said:


> Looks like you need more truck/ute.



I feel that way sometimes too, it'd be nice to be able to take more at a time. That said, getting in and out of some of the gates on this farm are pretty tight and if I had a monstro-ute-osaurus I'd struggle a bit. That's why I don't have the trailer hooked up because getting in and out with it on is a PITA. But it's nice at the moment, I know which log I'm going to attack in advance, take one saw and only the other essentials, don't bother taking fuel and oil containers and when the saw runs out of fuel, I load up what will fit in the ute and go. Since the farm is barely 10 minutes from home, a quick Ranger load every day or two is pretty easy going. 



KiwiBro said:


> Even dry most gums are pretty heavy. I'd say that ute is perfectly sized to be the equivalent of one metric Aussie Standard Daily Workout.



It certainly helps me pace myself. Often when a scrounge is available, I'll keep going until I'm knackered then it takes two days to recover. This way I can get close to a cube a day after work without working myself into a lather.


----------



## svk

Can’t remember if I posted pics yesterday but got the first of 4 duck houses assembled tonight. It’s raining now, looking forward to the ice being gone from the driveway.

In reverse order:


----------



## svk

Here’s the last birdhouse my grandpa made over 20 years ago. It never had a mounting board so I added that as well as modified the side for a clean out. Hopefully a chickadee, nuthatch, or wren utilize it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> E.saligna? How much did you have there, d'ya reckon?


 Yes. Not sure. It was a charge-up felling/firewooding job so I didn't keep score. The last semi-serious one I did with the ute before buying Nemo (tractor). Home owner kept a few m³ for herself and sold the rest. I think it paid for the tree work (just). She has a metric shitetonne of Hazard Salignas on the property and keeps putting more buildings/assets in the way despite my warnings. Money is tight and she can't afford to pay to have my tractor moved in there even though I've advised until I'm blue in the face it would result in the cheapest firewood for her in the long run. So, instead, almost every second time a storm rolls through I get an email asking if I can remove a single hazard tree that is hung up. She began complaining about me charging mileage on these under 1-day jobs she keeps asking but I keep getting asked back so...




Cowboy254 said:


> It certainly helps me pace myself. Often when a scrounge is available, I'll keep going until I'm knackered then it takes two days to recover. This way I can get close to a cube a day after work without working myself into a lather.


 Sounds and looks like a wonderful scrounging opportunity with a land owner that appreciates your presence. Perfect really.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

out yesterday, and noticed this pile just 2 houses down. investigated and had some nice campfire oak in it. some hidden, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then picked up some chunks I had spied week or so back, not much further down the road. all in all made for a nice city-based 30 minute scrounge! well, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

now just need to cut it all up. thot I mite today, but it dint happen. soon, though....
all oak


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

big scrounges, little scrounges... all boils down to the fire! imo, its all about the fire. no wood, no fire. yesterday's camp fire. it was hot and burned deep into the night ~ enjoyed it all afternoon and evening...


----------



## James Miller

Don't know if you guys can read this but were about to get swamped. 2 weeks ago we were down to 4 days a week. Won't be surprised if we go mandatory 6 or 7 days soon.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 810411
> 
> Love mine. Probably use it more then most while firewooding


I ran a tank thru a 200t yesterday cutting firewood, still rather run a rear handle saw on the ground. I'm probably going to run a tank thru the other 200t today and maybe one thru the 200 rear handle.
What I was pleased with is the chain I did on the one I ran yesterday, little aggressive for a top handle, but she was eating wood nicely.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I ran a tank thru a 200t yesterday cutting firewood, still rather run a rear handle saw on the ground. I'm probably going to run a tank thru the other 200t today and maybe one thru the 200 rear handle.
> What I was pleased with is the chain I did on the one I ran yesterday, little aggressive for a top handle, but she was eating wood nicely.


I'd be more then willing to trade the 355t for a 361 rear handle. The rear handle has a better flowing intake with a cat muffler. 355t has an empty can for a muffler and choked up intake. I'd have to buy a 355 muffler for the 361 if I got one.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 810584
> 
> Don't know if you guys can read this but were about to get swamped. 2 weeks ago we were down to 4 days a week. Won't be surprised if we go mandatory 6 or 7 days soon.


Guess that can be taken as good or bad right.
PS; I think that letter is a fake, look at the signature, looks more like Blair than Chris .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'd be more then willing to trade the 355t for a 361 rear handle. The rear handle has a better flowing intake with a cat muffler. 355t has an empty can for a muffler and choked up intake. I'd have to buy a 355 muffler for the 361 if I got one.


Heck yeah. I'd like to run one of those myself, but I certainly cant justify buying one, so I guess I'd just need to splurge on it lol.


----------



## chucker

wow! another face cord of heating wood... 100.00 better then collecting federal welfare, using sweat equity making my way in the day... perhaps this is a better outlook to the future of a subsiding covid19?, and people feeling better with spring in the air! best health to all!...


----------



## chipper1

Half a quad trailer load of wood done and 4 buckets of sticks and root balls on the bonfire . Break time, and then the 200 rear handle gets a bit of run time after I run the splitter for a while .


----------



## panolo

I'm torn on a shutdown in this state. I could get a lot done in two weeks with no work to worry about. Our business has pretty much shut down anyways. I think it depends on if we keep the curve low but the metro areas are goofy. Everybody still out screwing around. Had to go to the pharmacy and the amount of people at Home Depot and Menards was nuts. 

I am a firm believer that this virus has been around for awhile. Have a had a few employees that got a "viral" infection this winter with the same symptoms but tested negative for influenza. My mom got sick in January and spent 3 weeks in the hospital with all the indicators. I called her Dr. and they did not test for it. It was a weird sickness as it turned into pneumonia rather quickly. Doc doesn't want to speculate but clearly thinks that it is a possibility. 

Parts should be in for my elevator conversation by Friday so hopefully get that up and rolling by Monday.


----------



## H-Ranch

panolo said:


> I'm torn on a shutdown in this state. I could get a lot done in two weeks with no work to worry about. Our business has pretty much shut down anyways. I think it depends on if we keep the curve low but the metro areas are goofy. Everybody still out screwing around. Had to go to the pharmacy and the amount of people at Home Depot and Menards was nuts.


We're on a shutdown and it doesn't appear that it has had any affect on Craigslist postings. Pretty hard to convince me anyone listing their old couch is doing it as necessary to sustain or protect life. I have not been out (2nd day of three week shutdown) but I understand a lot of businesses qualify as "essential" including Cabela's since they sell water purification systems and generators. People are going to continue to do whatever they want to regardless of the shutdown status apparently.


----------



## KiwiBro

H-Ranch said:


> We're on a shutdown and People are going to continue to do whatever they want to


Locals around country have set up check points with blessing of local mayors. The police aren't officially endorsing it but haven't explicitly prohibited it either. I can't find "vigilante road blocks" in the govt list of essential businessess.


----------



## H-Ranch

KiwiBro said:


> Locals around country have set up check points


Sounds like the movie, _After Armageddon._ Great History Channel docudrama. Don't watch if you are the nervous type.


----------



## carwashguy

Busted up the last of my stock piled rounds. Just about waited too long the poplar was slimy.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

This may count as a scrounge ,a piece of aged oak I set aside . I posted it when I epoxied it wasn't happy with the result so I sanded it all off and did something my high school wood shop teacher showed me. Rub a hard piece of wood against the project you shine it up without darkening it . I used a handle from a 15 cent brush worked great


----------



## SS396driver

Hemp rope


----------



## U&A

Fiskars day






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Guess that can be taken as good or bad right.
> PS; I think that letter is a fake, look at the signature, looks more like Blair than Chris .


It is what it is. I just work there.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> It is what it is. I just work there.


I'm glad you do. And all the others working the front lines.


----------



## cornfused

A neighbor called me to tell me he had a tree down and wanted to know if I wanted it. Bark looks a little like hackberry but the heart wood doesn't lookright. Elm maybe?? Any ideas???


----------



## 95custmz

Definite


cornfused said:


> A neighbor called me to tell me he had a tree down and wanted to know if I wanted it. Bark looks a little like hackberryView attachment 810812
> but the heart wood doesn't look right. Any ideas???


Definitely Hackberry. The pulp wood is similar to Cottonwood. The bark is a dead give away. I have several of these trees in my wooded lot.


----------



## cornfused

95custmz said:


> Definite
> 
> Definitely Hackberry. The pulp wood is similar to Cottonwood. The bark is a dead give away. I have several of these trees in my wooded lot.
> [/QUO


Thanks!! That's what I thought. It'll be good enough for garage heating wood.


----------



## djg james

Dug into the pile of Mulberry and Bradford Pear today and got a pickup load. I get the trunks tomorrow.


----------



## djg james

A quick look at the log yard I cut at. Lot of White Oak. I won't be able to get to it all before he burns it. Plus I don't need it all since I don't sell firewood. To much competition.


----------



## Logger nate

Ryan A said:


> Nothing but rain here in Philadelphia. 0.3” total for the whole winter.





svk said:


> We got 3" yesterday and others got 6" to the south of us.





chipper1 said:


> This was the situation in the AM, now its all gone here.
> Glad I covered the wood pile last night and put the quad away.
> View attachment 810109


Yep, 2” here today on Ideehoo’s first day of lockdown


----------



## Deleted member 150358

We start at midnight tomorrow. I think its driving my son B atshit crazy! He just broke up with a gal after 5yrs and now all social places are closed church, gym, bars and so on. So he bought a Glock 45 9mm and stopped by to try it out. 2nd gun this week. Makes me want to buy another saw!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yep, 2” here today on Ideehoo’s first day of lockdown View attachment 810839


Telemarks coming out.
Here's a couple of the buckets I got today, they were small ones, but I got 4 like this and a couple quad trailers. We dumped a bunch more on the bonfire as well.
Nice sunny day, rare to say the least.
Calling for rain tomorrow. If it isn't raining I'll be out back again.


----------



## H-Ranch

Found the next closest downed tree, an oak top, on the neighbor's property. It's a little punky on the outside but had a good core. Smells a bit fermented when cutting. Cut several wheelbarrow's worth and brought one home. Sorry @Cowboy254 , I forgot my phone. I'll try to update tomorrow if you think you can wait.

There's another cherry and a highly valuable black walnut top both within spitting distance of the oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Found the next closest downed tree, an oak top, on the neighbor's property. It's a little punky on the outside but had a good core. Smells a bit fermented when cutting. Cut several wheelbarrow's worth and brought one home. Sorry @Cowboy254 , I forgot my phone. I'll try to update tomorrow if you think you can wait.
> 
> There's another cherry and a highly valuable black walnut top both within spitting distance of the oak.



c'mon! C'mon!! C'MON!!!


----------



## James Miller

Gona forget about it all for awhile and take the bike for a ride. Up through the mountains, down past the lakes, out through the orchards and back home. About 80 miles all up. Then maybe go split some off the monster oak.


----------



## Logger nate

Good thing there’s not much traffic on this road 
Sure pretty though


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Went back out to Mitch's farm and first loaded up the rest of the rounds from Monday's scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 810467
> 
> 
> Then got started on the next peppermint that was down.
> 
> View attachment 810468
> 
> 
> View attachment 810469
> 
> 
> The timberjack sure earns its keep with these long skinny peppermints, makes life much easier.
> 
> View attachment 810470
> 
> 
> View attachment 810473
> 
> 
> Love these no split rounds you can just chuck straight in.
> 
> View attachment 810474
> 
> 
> Also shortened the stump from Monday.
> 
> View attachment 810472
> 
> 
> Also met some of the residents on the way out.
> 
> View attachment 810475
> 
> 
> I have a couple more peppermint logs to do then there are three sections of big blue gum which will be much harder. Stihl, I can use the exercise.


Great pictures!! Sure looks nice.


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 810452
> View attachment 810453
> 
> thays nice kiwi I have around 6 cords stack inside the yard and close to the same thrown in piles on the outside



@Plowboy83 , distracted by the red gum though I am, you have some of the blackest soil there I have seen. You should just about be able to grow donuts in that dirt. Cowgirl is jealous. 

My grandfather had several lemon trees and lived on the edge of a floodplain near the coast. The soil was a similar colour. After my grandparents died, my parents renovated their house and one of the lemon trees was in the way. Dad dug it out and brought it up to me, but I insisted that he fill the rest of the trailer full of black soil so the lemon tree would feel at home when it came up to me. I dug a deep hole at our place and planted the tree in its native soil. Six years ago, we moved to our current house. I dug a deep hole at the new place, then dug out the lemon tree and all the black soil around it and transplanted it to our new house. It stihl feels like it is at home and thrives. Black dirt rules!


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> c'mon! C'mon!! C'MON!!!


Yesterday (probably won't get more smalls - too much waste)


Today (ah, the beauty of the OWB that can take waste)

Cherry and highly valuable black walnut behind oak


----------



## carwashguy

Busting up the rest of the ash that I’ve got down. Got some help today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ductape

I hate finding old barbed wire in my firewood scores !


----------



## chipper1

Ductape said:


> View attachment 810966
> 
> View attachment 810968
> 
> 
> Ihate finding old barbed wire in my firewood scores !


Better that way than with a saw .


----------



## hamish

Logger nate said:


> Good thing there’s not much traffic on this road View attachment 810895
> Sure pretty though


Cool you have pavement!


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> iirc @mudstopper is the bradford pear man


Why am I the Bradford Pear Man? I have burnt it and I have a opinion about its use as a fire wood. Bradford pear is tuff on a chain for some reason. It has a twisted grain when trying to split. It is better to split while still green because if it drys out, it don't split, it just breaks off in chunks. It dries fast, cut it this summer and burn the next winter. If you let it season for two winters, you get to burn doughty wood. Stack it on the ground and you can use it for compost in about a year. Burns hot once dry, but not worth any extra effort to scrounge. I load it up and use it if its part of a good scrounge or better wood, but wouldn't run across town for a free truck load. Get paid to remove the tree and then burn up the wood, then its worth it. Otherwise, I pass


----------



## djg james

I wish you had replied sooner. I did just that. Go out of my way to scrounge the pile yesterday for Bradford Pear. I saw the BTUs of it and thought it would be worth it. Silly me. I went for the Pear because it was on top and left 3 nice Mulberry logs on the bottom which I was going to get today. The only problem is the tree guy burned it today. Damn!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Pic sux but this all the closer I got to cutting today.



Keeping count. Going be a while earning its keep$


----------



## H-Ranch

Well all of the downed trees in the neighbor's wood lot are not exactly living up to their names. The oak is not as strong as an oak, the cherry is not cherry, however the black walnut it turns out *IS* highly valuable. The oak and cherry are a bit punky, but the black walnut is pretty darn solid. They have all been down but off the ground for the same amount of time and all still have bark on. New respect for the highly valuable black walnut (I always thought it was a decent wood for the OWB and never turned it away.)


----------



## djg james

Why do you value Bk Walnut so much? Don't you run into many hardwoods?


----------



## U&A

H-Ranch said:


> Well all of the downed trees in the neighbor's wood lot are not exactly living up to their names. The oak is not as strong as an oak, the cherry is not cherry, however the black walnut it turns out *IS* highly valuable. The oak and cherry are a bit punky, but the black walnut is pretty darn solid. They have all been down but off the ground for the same amount of time and all still have bark on. New respect for the highly valuable black walnut (I always thought it was a decent wood for the OWB and never turned it away.)View attachment 811090
> 
> View attachment 811091



Iv never had issues with it but also never fill the stove with it. It seems to burn good after a good 2-3 years of drying. 

I know it is support to have some small amount of toxins (“they” say) in it but honestly Iv always though the smell was good.[emoji2957]

It holds coals long too. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well all of the downed trees in the neighbor's wood lot are not exactly living up to their names. The oak is not as strong as an oak, the cherry is not cherry, however the black walnut it turns out *IS* highly valuable. The oak and cherry are a bit punky, but the black walnut is pretty darn solid. They have all been down but off the ground for the same amount of time and all still have bark on. New respect for the highly valuable black walnut (I always thought it was a decent wood for the OWB and never turned it away.)View attachment 811090
> 
> View attachment 811091


I don't see any oak that's cut in those pictures, looks like cottonwood to me.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Why do you value Bk Walnut so much? Don't you run into many hardwoods?


No, "highly valuable black walnut" is kind of a running joke here. Lots of home owners think their crooked half dead yard tree hanging over their house is worth thousands of dollars and anyone (insured with hundreds of thousands of dollars in equipment) would be lucky to have it just for taking it down for free.


----------



## djg james

Da! I fell for it. I have burned it before and thought it was high BTU. Now I cut W. Oak before I hit Bk Walnut. I did have a large Bk Walnut milled into beautiful lumber years ago.


----------



## Ductape

chipper1 said:


> Better that way than with a saw .



Oh, I found it with the saw alright......….


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Pic sux but this all the closer I got to cutting today.


Hope your cutters are sharper than your photos!

Try holding a white piece of cardboard behind the cutters, and let your camera (auto focus?) on the cutters.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Ductape said:


> Oh, I found it with the saw alright......….


What a bummer, that's when it's real nice to have a grinder or a place to buy chains cheap .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Da! I fell for it. I have burned it before and thought it was high BTU. Now I cut W. Oak before I hit Bk Walnut. I did have a large Bk Walnut milled into beautiful lumber years ago.


Just watched this again, worth another laugh lol.
Notice they don't use stihls on highly valuable black walnut lol.


----------



## djg james

Yes I saw that on another forum, makes me laugh. I also enjoy seeing standing yard trees on CL listed for free.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yes I saw that on another forum, makes me laugh. I also enjoy seeing standing yard trees on CL listed for free.


Yep, that's why everyone always pokes fun about them.
If you have the right tree you can get some big money out of them compared to a typical log, but it's nowhere near the prices some homeowners think they will get. I had a buddy get 2500 for 6 trees at his house and they took the 4" and smaller rubbish, he used the rest for firewood, good deal for yard trees which most won't even touch and one had to be dismantled.


----------



## LondonNeil

muddstopper said:


> Why am I the Bradford Pear Man? I have burnt it and I have a opinion about its use as a fire wood. Bradford pear is tuff on a chain for some reason. It has a twisted grain when trying to split. It is better to split while still green because if it drys out, it don't split, it just breaks off in chunks. It dries fast, cut it this summer and burn the next winter. If you let it season for two winters, you get to burn doughty wood. Stack it on the ground and you can use it for compost in about a year. Burns hot once dry, but not worth any extra effort to scrounge. I load it up and use it if its part of a good scrounge or better wood, but wouldn't run across town for a free truck load. Get paid to remove the tree and then burn up the wood, then its worth it. Otherwise, I pass



that seems a very thorough answer! I remember someone burning a load of it many many many pages ago and thought it was you.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> that seems a very thorough answer! I remember someone burning a load of it many many many pages ago and thought it was you.


Bradford pear burns very good and puts out a bunch of heat when dry. I have burnt a ton of it. If the trees don't have to be split, cut it, stack it in the dry, and burn it in your stove. If you cant stack it in the dry, it will rot as fast as anything I have seen. I wont toss it out of the wood pile, but I wont go out of my way to gather it either.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> @Plowboy83 , distracted by the red gum though I am, you have some of the blackest soil there I have seen. You should just about be able to grow donuts in that dirt. Cowgirl is jealous.
> 
> My grandfather had several lemon trees and lived on the edge of a floodplain near the coast. The soil was a similar colour. After my grandparents died, my parents renovated their house and one of the lemon trees was in the way. Dad dug it out and brought it up to me, but I insisted that he fill the rest of the trailer full of black soil so the lemon tree would feel at home when it came up to me. I dug a deep hole at our place and planted the tree in its native soil. Six years ago, we moved to our current house. I dug a deep hole at the new place, then dug out the lemon tree and all the black soil around it and transplanted it to our new house. It stihl feels like it is at home and thrives. Black dirt rules!


Yeah we do it’s very black dirt around here and it will grow almost everything


----------



## motolife313

Walnut this time. It was a huge tree from looking at the stump. It was close to 4’ I’m guessing forgot to take a pic with my saw on it with 32” bar. Any idea if it’s black or English. I’m guessing English from so much sap wood but not totally sure. Got some logs for milling at the bottom, excited about those since walnut is so easy to cut on. Dumped that and loaded 5 wheelbarrow loads of apple for a customer that uses it for cooking. Unfortunately I got stuck trying to leave and those logs are not stacked so nicely anymore. The wood sure seemed to mold fast after cutting leaving a mold look on it. Any ideas on why it does this.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Walnut is a pretty dry hardwood, almost like Ash, and does not take a long time to dry. It also splits very easily if straight grained.


----------



## motolife313

I’ve found it to be extremely heavy when wet then extremely light when dry and I found it drys fast also


----------



## Cowboy254

We have, so far, avoided full lock down here and as our business falls under 'essential' we can stihl work which is a relief, even though our business is down maybe 40%. Many are not so lucky. We are stihl allowed to scrounge though which is the important thing. 

I moved some junk stuff to the burn pile then loaded up Wednesday morning's peppermint. 




Then I went over to the last remaining skinny peppermint and separated the trunk from the root ball and the trunk then obligingly lifted a few inches off the ground, and continued to gradually lift as I worked about 20ft down the log. 




I stood the root ball back up in its hole and lopped off another couple of rounds from it so it's fairly neat and tidy.




Sliced up the log, all today's work was with the 241.







Finished up just before sunset.




Next time out I'll pick up what I cut tonight then it's onto the blue gums and it'll be time to bring the big boys out to play


----------



## svk

Happy birthday @rarefish383!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> We have, so far, avoided full lock down here and as our business falls under 'essential' we can stihl work which is a relief, even though our business is down maybe 40%. Many are not so lucky. We are stihl allowed to scrounge though which is the important thing.
> 
> I moved some junk stuff to the burn pile then loaded up Wednesday morning's peppermint.
> 
> View attachment 811213
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the last remaining skinny peppermint and separated the trunk from the root ball and the trunk then obligingly lifted a few inches off the ground, and continued to gradually lift as I worked about 20ft down the log.
> 
> View attachment 811214
> 
> 
> I stood the root ball back up in its hole and lopped off another couple of rounds from it so it's fairly neat and tidy.
> 
> View attachment 811215
> 
> 
> Sliced up the log, all today's work was with the 241.
> 
> View attachment 811217
> 
> 
> View attachment 811216
> 
> 
> Finished up just before sunset.
> 
> View attachment 811218
> 
> 
> Next time out I'll pick up what I cut tonight then it's onto the blue gums and it'll be time to bring the big boys out to play


What a great worksite.
That looks like some great wood.
Is the big one behind the truck coming down soon .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Happy birthday @rarefish383!


Happy birthday Joe. I didn't see you on the birthday list today.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday fellow saw, car, gun lover!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## panolo

Well I get the next two weeks basically off. I will be working a few days and we are appointment only. Wild rumor is that it will be extended to May 1st by the Governor but he couldn't do that at the start due to backlash. 

My projects will be getting the elevator converted to firewood, cutting and splitting all the logs we have down, and refilling my drying green houses. We'll see how much I am able to accomplish.


----------



## chucker

panolo said:


> Well I get the next two weeks basically off. I will be working a few days and we are appointment only. Wild rumor is that it will be extended to May 1st by the Governor but he couldn't do that at the start due to backlash.
> 
> My projects will be getting the elevator converted to firewood, cutting and splitting all the logs we have down, and refilling my drying green houses. We'll see how much I am able to accomplish.


just go ahead and get it all done in a single week ! that way you can go stir-crazy having nothing to do for the following 3 weeks??? …. no way just pick a nice steady couple hours work and save it for another day to keep your sanity, "WHATS LEFT"! LOL


----------



## panolo

chucker said:


> just go ahead and get it all done in a single week ! that way you can go stir-crazy having nothing to do for the following 3 weeks??? …. no way just pick a nice steady couple hours work and save it for another day to keep your sanity, "WHATS LEFT"! LOL



I thought if I work my butt off and finish everything I could fish a little more when the lakes open up. I might try the work hard method...for once


----------



## chucker

panolo said:


> I thought if I work my butt off and finish everything I could fish a little more when the lakes open up. I might try the work hard method...for once


?? sometimes "I" works in mysterious way's too?? lol


----------



## farmer steve

Splittin some nice dry oak today. NOT going on the selling pile.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I thought if I work my butt off and finish everything I could fish a little more when the lakes open up. I might try the work hard method...for once


You should probably get out there right away to see if the fishing is good first, may not be as good the second week lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey @LondonNeil, it's like rayeain on your wedding day, itsa green lyiiiight when you're already there...









Boris Johnson and Matt Hancock in self-isolation with coronavirus


UK prime minister and health secretary test positive as chief medical officer goes into isolation




www.theguardian.com





Building that herd immunity from the top down...I guess.


----------



## motolife313

farmer steve said:


> Splittin some nice dry oak today. NOT going on the selling pile. View attachment 811309


How many years does a round like that take to dry?


----------



## farmer steve

motolife313 said:


> How many years does a round like that take to dry?


From green probably 3 years stacked and covered. This one was standing dead at least 2 years and all but the bottom 3 feet were dry. Not sure why but it seems to dry faster when it dies standing in the woods.


----------



## mountainguyed67

motolife313 said:


> How many years does a round like that take to dry?



Do you try to dry rounds? It dries faster after its split.


----------



## motolife313

I don’t split stuff under 3.5” diameter usually. 95% of my wood is for cooking tho


----------



## mountainguyed67

My question was regarding the log in post 51,786.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> You should probably get out there right away to see if the fishing is good first, may not be as good the second week lol.


Lakes are not open yet. Still be a week or two for that to happen.


----------



## U&A

Today work. Courtesy of the 385 [emoji4]

Dead oak and 2 dead ash. The ash was hard leaning the wrong direction and the diameter was not quite big enough to wedge behind the bar. Had to stand the oak rounds up so my boy could hop around on them[emoji23]

It was a bit tricky for me (not super experienced) but I just did standard notch and Beck cut in a few wedges eventually got it over.. there at the end it actually did start to split vertically[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. 












Maybe I could have Brett show me a thing or two about a hard leaner ’s not very large diameter. [emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy birthday, Joe!



chipper1 said:


> What a great worksite.
> That looks like some great wood.
> Is the big one behind the truck coming down soon .



The big candlebark (white gum)? Hopefully! But I won't be cutting it down, Mitch said I could drop the dead standing peppermint but otherwise it's only what's already on the ground  . But I'm not doing too badly


----------



## dancan

Hey Joe !!!


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Maybe I could have Brett show me a thing or two about a hard leaner ’s not very large diameter.


They suck. Too easy to bottom out the wedges in the kerf before they provide any lift. I had a job a few years ago of tall, skinny pines I had to fell into a pile for the land owner to burn.



If can't get a rope in or climb 'em, can plunge through from the back cut to the center of the face so the wedge tip has somewhere to go, shorten the wedges, and while I never tried it, there is a product called a felling cone that I quite like the look of.


If looks like it might barber chair, can strap or chain around the log a foot or so above where the cut is going to be. May not stop it but might buy you some time to get outta dodge.

*editing to add* I once watched an old timer start as high up the tree he could reach, plunge a pocket for a wedge, pound one in, then came down a foot and did the same, rinse and repeat until he got down to stump height where he did the usual face, back cuts and put two wedges in the bottom, pounded in as much as he could, then he went back up the log, nipping a back cut either side of the wedges in their pockets, belting the byjesus out of them as much as he could. He got to the second to last, highest wedge and finally had enough lift to get it over without needing that top wedge. I was waiting for the tree to spit the foot long sections between each wedge lift back in his face but they didn't break off. Maybe he got lucky or maybe he has learned a few tricks over the years. Can't say I've seen it in any instructional videos ;-)


----------



## MustangMike

After being stuck inside for a few weeks, and having a cold start to Spring, it was T shirt weather this afternoon, and I got a break in the action!

I'm very impressed with my ported 462 twins, and glad I have a 24" bar on one, as I shortened my milling log to 16' and the large end was 22" diameter. I also moved it with the Peeve so I could cut the Oak, Black Birch and Shag Bark Hickory that was under it to firewood length.


----------



## kimosawboy

I have been eyeballing a fir snag for the last year or so...finally went out today and grabbed it... It was in the bush about 130' or so but with a couple of snatch blocks the mog easily pulled out. Used the crane and a grapple to load


----------



## MustangMike

After giving the saws a little run time, I did a little work with the Fiskars


----------



## MustangMike

And for you Dog lovers out there, this is our Boy Linus working on a large Nylon bone:


----------



## SS396driver

I have a fulltimer a few houses down . He's 91 years young . Outdoor furnace and solar cells. But I noticed his split pile was getting down . Found out he had a 5 artery bypass valentines valentine's day. Dropped of a load of dry splits . Another neighbor saw me and dropped off a load after I told him what was going on . Hes an Ulster county sheriff his wife is due in may.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I scrounged a bit of firewood today and cut it over an old trailer I have, that's waiting for me to mill out a new floor for it. Here's a little of it,







This wood is so dry, if needed, I could burn it this spring yet...

SR


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Happy birthday @rarefish383!


Thanks Steve, shorts and t shirts down here. Played with the new loader most of the day. Moving split firewood from the front porch to the wood shed. I'll be well stocked next year.


----------



## SS396driver

Lost 5 chickens the past few days hawks and bald eagles.


----------



## SS396driver

I'm done


----------



## Logger nate

Sure nice to see all the firewood pictures. Looks great! 
Nice here today, supposed to snow next 4 or 5 days so did a little milling today
sure nice to be outside and run a saw for a bit.


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks to every one for the best wishes. It's kind of funny, but on my birthday I always feel a little down. I really miss Larry, Sagetown. He was the first one to send me a birthday greeting, and I had never corresponded with him before that. So, I propose a toast, Cheers to old friends.


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> So, I propose a toast, Cheers to old friends.


Cheers to old friends.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Sure nice to see all the firewood pictures. Looks great!
> Nice here today, supposed to snow next 4 or 5 days so did a little milling todayView attachment 811459
> sure nice to be outside and run a saw for a bit.



Love that truck.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cheers to my old friend, highly valuable black walnut. 


I actually had to go back out and get a quick pic before dark so cowboy didn't yell at me again.


----------



## muad

Was hoping to play with some saws tomorrow, but they’re calling for rain. Ugh. 

Have decided I want to cut up Gramp’s 254. Was watching some videos about “squish” using a 261 gasket, muff mod, etc. Trying to decide on weather I want to do the work, or send it to someone who knows what they’re doing. 

Also hoping to snag a couple more 254s for parts, etc. I was really looking hard at chipper’s 346, but I think I like the 254 better.

Dang huskies are growing on me...


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> Cheers to my old friend, highly valuable black walnut.
> View attachment 811460
> 
> I actually had to go back out and get a quick pic before dark so cowboy didn't yell at me again.



I cut/split/stacked some beautiful black walnut last summer/fall. I almost felt bad... almost.


----------



## hamish

Another day another few loads!


----------



## svk

Beautiful day here.

Scrounged up two tires for the truck (the top two). 



Honkers are back


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Beautiful day here.
> 
> Scrounged up two tires for the truck (the top two).
> View attachment 811471
> 
> 
> Honkers are back
> View attachment 811472



That top tire should clean out well. Cool looking tire. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Ryan A

Threw a few pieces of the applewood to see if they would go.Lots of hissing, and moisture out of the one log so I told the one buyer that “needed enough wood to get through the quarantine to burn in her pit” that it was a no go.

Cut in October, split within the last 3 weeks, moisture meter read under 20 to 11%, nice cracked/split ends yet it still hissed and produced moisture?


----------



## Ryan A

muad said:


> Love that truck.



OBS PSD Two tone. Love his truck and his pics of the Idaho country side.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Threw a few pieces of the applewood to see if they would go.Lots of hissing, and moisture out of the one log so I told the one buyer that “needed enough wood to get through the quarantine to burn in her pit” that it was a no go.
> 
> Cut in October, split within the last 3 weeks, moisture meter read under 20 to 11%, nice cracked/split ends yet it still hissed and produced moisture?View attachment 811486



Stihl wet inside, I imagine. Pity about that. I suppose you don't really need to worry about creosote in the firepit but the hissing is a bit annoying. Then again, if she's old she might have lost the upper frequencies in her hearing so maybe she won't notice.


----------



## Cowboy254

No scrounging today but I did the groundwork for future scrounge depositing. I had some dry peppermint stacked in front of the woodshed and also some dry wattle that I use as firepit wood. Both were in the way of tossing further scrounge from the ute. So I have cleared some space - here -




and moved the peppermint that was there to the top shed near the house




and a bit outside the back door




and the wattle to the front of the house near the firepit where it will be under cover.




The pile of firewood from recent scrounges is growing and I haven't added yesterday's Ranger load and the trailer is stihl full from two weeks ago so there's another 2/3 cord to go on there so far. 




Sure, it will never replace Mt Cowboy, but I like it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I found some ash the other day. That is something I do not find everyday around here. Makes for some good firewood.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> No scrounging today but I did the groundwork for future scrounge depositing. I had some dry peppermint stacked in front of the woodshed and also some dry wattle that I use as firepit wood. Both were in the way of tossing further scrounge from the ute. So I have cleared some space - here -
> 
> View attachment 811522
> 
> 
> and moved the peppermint that was there to the top shed near the house
> 
> View attachment 811518
> 
> 
> and a bit outside the back door
> 
> View attachment 811520
> 
> 
> and the wattle to the front of the house near the firepit where it will be under cover.
> 
> View attachment 811523
> 
> 
> The pile of firewood from recent scrounges is growing and I haven't added yesterday's Ranger load and the trailer is stihl full from two weeks ago so there's another 2/3 cord to go on there so far.
> 
> View attachment 811521
> 
> 
> Sure, it will never replace Mt Cowboy, but I like it.


Looking good cowboy I forgot to take pictures of wood we got split today. I think we split around 6 cords and should finish the rest of the round tomorrow fingers crossed. I know it won’t be no Mt Cowboy but maybe a Mt Plowboy


----------



## Plowboy83

I got to enjoy a nice Little bonfire with some of the junk pieces I didn’t put in the pile


----------



## Cowboy254

You've got some very nice coals out of that red gum. As you do.


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> You've got some very nice coals out of that red gum. As you do.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Threw a few pieces of the applewood to see if they would go.Lots of hissing, and moisture out of the one log so I told the one buyer that “needed enough wood to get through the quarantine to burn in her pit” that it was a no go.
> 
> Cut in October, split within the last 3 weeks, moisture meter read under 20 to 11%, nice cracked/split ends yet it still hissed and produced moisture?View attachment 811486


That apple will really hold the moisture under the bark Ryan. Do a resplit and check it I usually figure a year to be decent to burn. I got a call a week or so ago from a customer that wants about 15 apple trees taken down in his orchard..


----------



## square1

Supposed to rain today (and it is!) so I pulled 3 logs I had on the ground at the back of the wood lot out into the meadow figuring today's rain would wash off some of the dirt so I could block, split, & stack them Sunday. Unchained the last log, pulled the tractor away, didn't fully raise the backblade and hooked one of the two 20' long elm logs that lay side-by-side with stacked, split wood on them. Knocked over about a cord of wood  . Good thing I do this for the exercise


----------



## JustJeff

Been there. That's when I walk away for a couple minutes!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I’m going to be adding a second wood hauler to the fleet.

The town I work in was selling their retired plow truck. 02’ 3/4 ton with 54k miles. I won the bid. It already has a Back Rack brand headache rack and a strobe light which will be nice for plowing. 

I’m going to use this truck as my daily driver and delegate the 97’ with 454 to wood hauling. Will probably put side racks on the 97’ so I can haul a cord at a time.


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> That top tire should clean out well. Cool looking tire.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I think so as well.

I ran tires with less aggressive tread this winter because I got a screaming deal. I’ll tell you there’s a huge difference in traction from regulsr truck tires to all terrain tires.


----------



## SS396driver

My son converted a cart I used to rebuild my truck bed into a Mobil cart for the chickens so they can be out.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Today work. Courtesy of the 385 [emoji4]
> 
> Dead oak and 2 dead ash. The ash was hard leaning the wrong direction and the diameter was not quite big enough to wedge behind the bar. Had to stand the oak rounds up so my boy could hop around on them[emoji23]
> 
> It was a bit tricky for me (not super experienced) but I just did standard notch and Beck cut in a few wedges eventually got it over.. there at the end it actually did start to split vertically[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could have Brett show me a thing or two about a hard leaner ’s not very large diameter. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Im in, when and where , but it looks like you did just fine.


----------



## svk

Today is supposed to be warm but cloudy. Have to tackle outdoor projects today because we’ve got snow coming for 4 of the next 6 days after this.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> They suck. Too easy to bottom out the wedges in the kerf before they provide any lift. I had a job a few years ago of tall, skinny pines I had to fell into a pile for the land owner to burn.
> View attachment 811423
> 
> 
> If can't get a rope in or climb 'em, can plunge through from the back cut to the center of the face so the wedge tip has somewhere to go, shorten the wedges, and while I never tried it, there is a product called a felling cone that I quite like the look of.
> 
> 
> If looks like it might barber chair, can strap or chain around the log a foot or so above where the cut is going to be. May not stop it but might buy you some time to get outta dodge.
> 
> *editing to add* I once watched an old timer start as high up the tree he could reach, plunge a pocket for a wedge, pound one in, then came down a foot and did the same, rinse and repeat until he got down to stump height where he did the usual face, back cuts and put two wedges in the bottom, pounded in as much as he could, then he went back up the log, nipping a back cut either side of the wedges in their pockets, belting the byjesus out of them as much as he could. He got to the second to last, highest wedge and finally had enough lift to get it over without needing that top wedge. I was waiting for the tree to spit the foot long sections between each wedge lift back in his face but they didn't break off. Maybe he got lucky or maybe he has learned a few tricks over the years. Can't say I've seen it in any instructional videos ;-)



I have some of those felling cones saved in my eBay account. For the length they have quite a bit of rise, on smaller trees or trees with quite a bit of backlean I could see people going too fast and popping the hinge. I've also seen them used with a cordless drill/impact, which would be great since for me because I'm not usually far from the truck, besides what do you want to carry, an impact with the cone on it, or wedges and a hammer/axe.
Next job I can't use my tractor at I'll buy one or two to try them out. The videos look great, just not that one


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I have a fulltimer a few houses down . He's 91 years young . Outdoor furnace and solar cells. But I noticed his split pile was getting down . Found out he had a 5 artery bypass valentines valentine's day. Dropped of a load of dry splits . Another neighbor saw me and dropped off a load after I told him what was going on . Hes an Ulster county sheriff his wife is due in may.


Good on you.
Talking to my mom she said a neighbor had asked if he could cut a couple dead leaning trees on the property line between them, I guess the couple both lost their jobs with everything going on and wanted the wood for heat/to save what propane they have left. I may drop them off some, but I'm not 100% of the need and they are bit away to drive and ask. The good thing is we are into the shoulder season now, but I do see some 30's in the forecast next week.
Most likely I'll pile a wheelbarrow load into the little Honda hatchback and run it over. I really like that they are looking at there options and not waiting for a handout, nice to help people like that, they are usually grateful .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I have a fulltimer a few houses down . He's 91 years young . Outdoor furnace and solar cells. But I noticed his split pile was getting down . Found out he had a 5 artery bypass valentines valentine's day. Dropped of a load of dry splits . Another neighbor saw me and dropped off a load after I told him what was going on . Hes an Ulster county sheriff his wife is due in may.


Good on you.
Talking to my mom she said a neighbor had asked if he could cut a couple dead leaning trees on the property line between them, I guess the couple both lost their jobs with everything going on and wanted the wood for heat/to save what propane they have left. I may drop them off some, but I'm not 100% of the need and they are bit away to drive and ask. The good thing is we are into the shoulder season now, but I do see some 30's in the forecast next week.
Most likely I'll pile a wheelbarrow load into the little Honda hatchback and run it over. I really like that they are looking at there options and not waiting for a handout, nice to help people like that, they are usually grateful .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> That apple will really hold the moisture under the bark Ryan. Do a resplit and check it I usually figure a year to be decent to burn. I got a call a week or so ago from a customer that wants about 15 apple trees taken down in his orchard..


A customer, so he's paying you to take them down .
Don't they push those over root ball and all, then cut them up.
I seen a field done that way a couple weeks ago on the way to another members house, had to be a couple hundred of them. We have a lot of orchards up here, they are all switching to the dwarf trees that are small but have apples just about covering the whole tree. Pretty neat trees, I'm wondering what the downsides are of them, may plant a few.


----------



## SS396driver

Well seems I only lost 2 chickens to the birds . Neighbor came over this morning with three that were hanging out with his.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Good on you.
> Talking to my mom she said a neighbor had asked if he could cut a couple dead leaning trees on the property line between them, I guess the couple both lost their jobs with everything going on and wanted the wood for heat/to save what propane they have left. I may drop them off some, but I'm not 100% of the need and they are bit away to drive and ask. The good thing is we are into the shoulder season now, but I do see some 30's in the forecast next week.
> Most likely I'll pile a wheelbarrow load into the little Honda hatchback and run it over. I really like that they are looking at there options and not waiting for a handout, nice to help people like that, they are usually grateful .


Man is incredible left arm is pretty much useless he had a stroke a few years back . He had logs delivered last fall and he cut them up and hand split. That's what he was doing when the trouble started. He passed out splitting wife called the ambulance and they did the surgery the same day


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Well seems I only lost 2 chickens to the birds . Neighbor came over this morning with three that were hanging out with his.


So you're back in business .


SS396driver said:


> Man is incredible left arm is pretty much useless he had a stroke a few years back . He had logs delivered last fall and he cut them up and hand split. That's what he was doing when the trouble started. He passed out splitting wife called the ambulance and they did the surgery the same day


People like that amaze me, I could only hope to aspire to being that hard core!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> A customer, so he's paying you to take them down .
> Don't they push those over root ball and all, then cut them up.
> I seen a field done that way a couple weeks ago on the way to another members house, had to be a couple hundred of them. We have a lot of orchards up here, they are all switching to the dwarf trees that are small but have apples just about covering the whole tree. Pretty neat trees, I'm wondering what the downsides are of them, may plant a few.


Old produce stand customer. I have to leave about 2 feet so they can push em out with the dozer. To much mess and dirt if they push them out first. i might haul the tractor over to his place for a day. I have a plan.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Old produce stand customer. I have to leave about 2 feet so they can push em out with the dozer. To much mess and dirt if they push them out first. i might haul the tractor over to his place for a day. I have a plan.


At the same orchard I saw all the pushed over trees I saw a guy on a tractor brush hogging between the trees on a nother portion of the orchard, I was like what's he doing, ends up he was shredding all the branches the crew pruned, I thought that was a pretty cool way to deal with them. 
So you gonna make a pile .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

ALL the orchards around here rotary cut the pruned branches, and some orchards have pretty big rows of them between the trees.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> ALL the orchards around here rotary cut the pruned branches, and some orchards have pretty big rows of them between the trees.
> 
> SR


Imagine that, I was just south of you on 10 mile west of the Kubota dealer. I stopped in there and looked at the newest version of mine, the guy said 28k with a loader of the cuff , I had a feeling he wasn't taking me seriously, seems a bit blue sky to me.


----------



## Be Stihl

Started filling the dog shed with wood as I am out of room to stack any more. This is Oak and Hickory for 2 years from now, hopefully. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Beautiful day here.
> 
> Scrounged up two tires for the truck (the top two).
> View attachment 811471
> 
> 
> Honkers are back
> View attachment 811472


I'll send you a custom made goose call if you promise to use it twice a day and get those winged demons to stay up there. Every field and parking lot in MD is covered with them. I'm afraid I might loose my Burnese Mountain Dog in the green slime they leave every where. We are allowed 8 per day in the early Resident Goose season, max 24, and 5 per day, max 15 in the late season.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> A customer, so he's paying you to take them down .
> Don't they push those over root ball and all, then cut them up.
> I seen a field done that way a couple weeks ago on the way to another members house, had to be a couple hundred of them. We have a lot of orchards up here, they are all switching to the dwarf trees that are small but have apples just about covering the whole tree. Pretty neat trees, I'm wondering what the downsides are of them, may plant a few.


I had a few of of the little ones, the only problem was my Black Lab could climb to the top and ate all my apples while they were still green. I thought it was the local school kids cutting across my yard to the bus stop. But I never found any. One day I was mowing and she put her front paws up on the lowest limb and pulled an apple off. I went on down the hill, and when I came back up the hill, she was gone. Then I saw an apple fall, and looked up in the top of the tree and she was pulling them off. dropping them, and she was 110 pounds.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> My son converted a cart I used to rebuild my truck bed into a Mobil cart for the chickens so they can be out. View attachment 811668


Nice! Now they won't feel so cooped up!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Couple more loads from the neighbor's lot. 



(Shhhh... Don't tell @Cowboy254 they are the same load - I didn't get a pic of the first before I unloaded it. I figure maybe if I post while he's sleeping he won't notice. )


Here is the first load.
Just putzing around in the evenings and weekends for 15-30 minutes at a time is adding up.


----------



## JustJeff

Usually save my buckets of ash for chickens to fluff in. But since I got out of the chicken business, it's going for fertilizer. Spread some around my little orchard before the rain. 10 trees, different varieties of apple and two pear. They are all dwarf trees. There are dwarf and super dwarf. Some call them semi dwarf and dwarf. Either way, mine aren't the smallest. The smallest ones need to be staked and wired in a row.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamish

Today is .....wood day, possibly sunday .....


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Nice! Now they won't feel so cooped up!
> 
> Philbert


Philbert, you're needed over on the chainsaw forum. There are chain grinder questions that are above my pay grade, even though I work for free.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

In mpls. Pouring rain with pea sized hail.


----------



## Haywire

Got out for a rip on the Italian 2 stroke today..


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Got out for a rip on the Italian 2 stroke today..
> View attachment 811825
> View attachment 811826


Doin a little Truckin? Europe 72


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Doin a little Truckin? Europe 72


Great records!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Beautiful day here.
> 
> Scrounged up two tires for the truck (the top two).
> View attachment 811471
> 
> 
> Honkers are back
> View attachment 811472


I was looking at some tires on Amazon that look like that top one. Prices are decent. What size do you run?


----------



## dancan

Big sky day here !







Spotted a couple of dead spruce beside last weekend's Sprucehole score 





unfortunately the bigger of the 3 has a green top 





A quick little load .
45 and sunny here so this is the first day since the start of burn season that I let the furnace die out this morning .
A load of spruce in the furnace now and I'm getting ready to light a match


----------



## SS396driver

Be Stihl said:


> Started filling the dog shed with wood as I am out of room to stack any more. This is Oak and Hickory for 2 years from now, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like walnut to me


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking that also!


----------



## Cowboy254

The old man took the new 241 'Wood boss' out for its first proper spin today. With saw placement like that, he'll be posting on AS soon  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Are they picky about tying loads in Australia? A load like that wouldn’t get tied down here.


----------



## chipper1

Got a couple little loads out today. Also threw the smaller stuff right in the woodshed then back to the splitter to split the bigger ones, then unloaded them into the woodshed too. 



Here's a little ride along on the tractor for the guys who've given me a hard time about not being able to move the big piles on the bucket.
As you can see in the woods I have quite a bit more to cut out on the way up the hill to the woodshed/splitting area #2.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Since we’re doing ride alongs, here’s one of my tractor from a couple years ago. Not as good quality, I was hanging on to the camera. I dropped a bunch of dead trees across my turn around loop, made some cuts, and pushed them out of the way. Then I could use the loop again to buck up wood and haul it out of there. Too congested.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> I was looking at some tires on Amazon that look like that top one. Prices are decent. What size do you run?


I’ve been running 285/75/16. Ran 265/75/16 before that. I think I have nine 8-lug wheels so I just keep mounting tires that I find a good deals on as I find them.

The “new” truck has 265’s I think. Will find out this week for sure when I pick it up. So maybe when this batch of 285’s are used up we’ll drop back to 265’s. It has the same wheels so it will make swapping easy as needed.


----------



## svk

It was a beautiful day here. I made two loads to the dump. The dump was empty the first time and absolutely slammed later in the morning. I suppose people are doing house cleaning since they are stuck at home. There was a big fat mouse in one of my garbage cans, I closed the lid and he went to the dump too, LOL. I’m sure he’s in high heaven now with all the trash to scrounge lol.

Cleaned out the trash shed and sterilized the floor and all of the trash cans. My dad and I always joked about “hantavirus” which is carried in mouse droppings. There was a lot of them in the shed lol.

Then threw one of the new tires on the truck and a number of other small projects before dinner.


New tire on the truck



We got every mile out of the old one. 



Found this dime, heads up on a little leaf in the ice.


I’m paying my youngest son to sort all of my nuts and bolts. This is about 1/3 of my collection. He got about a third of the way through it this afternoon. It will be nice to have them sorted by diameter.


Stuffed pork chops for dinner.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are they picky about tying loads in Australia? A load like that wouldn’t get tied down here.


Yeah, that rope would need a prop 65 sticker on it .
I see some crazy loads going down the road here, some are not the ones in my mirrors .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Since we’re doing ride alongs, here’s one of my tractor from a couple years ago. Not as good quality, I was hanging on to the camera. I dropped a bunch of dead trees across my turn around loop, made some cuts, and pushed them out of the way. Then I could use the loop again to buck up wood and haul it out of there. Too congested.



Sweet, like the sound of that beast .
I was hanging onto my phone too .


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> I’ve been running 285/75/16. Ran 265/75/16 before that. I think I have nine 8-lug wheels so I just keep mounting tires that I find a good deals on as I find them.
> 
> The “new” truck has 265’s I think. Will find out this week for sure when I pick it up. So maybe when this batch of 285’s are used up we’ll drop back to 265’s. It has the same wheels so it will make swapping easy as needed.


Do you have a tire machine or do you mount 'em old school? My wood rig's got 15" rims and I've always liked the old bias ply traction tires, but they're a bit clunky on the road. Might be time to splash out on a more modern m+s tire.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Do you have a tire machine or do you mount 'em old school? My wood rig's got 15" rims and I've always liked the old bias ply traction tires, but they're a bit clunky on the road. Might be time to splash out on a more modern m+s tire.
> View attachment 811978


There’s a tire shop a block from work so they do all of my stuff. 

Bias plys. There’s a man after @Whitespider ‘s heart!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> There’s a tire shop a block from work so they do all of my stuff.
> 
> Bias plys. There’s a man after @Whitespider ‘s heart!


These are the new ones I'm looking at. Don't know whitespider?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> These are the new ones I'm looking at. Don't know whitespider?
> View attachment 811984


That appears to be the very same tire as my new 265. Just so you know, they are directional. The point of the V on the inside treads points forward.

Whitespider is a member here who pretty much only hangs in the political forum now. He was famous around these parts for his love of bias ply tires, disbelief of moisture meters, and arguing with folks from Warshington.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are they picky about tying loads in Australia? A load like that wouldn’t get tied down here.



It depends. Local cops wouldn't bother picking on you for that, in fact I've seen one of the local constabulary driving around with an unsecured sketchier load of firewood than that. But if you come across a member of the Highway Patrol who do more or less random sweeps around the countryside and you have a splinter of wood poking its head above the side, you're boned. Maybe it is what they are ordered to do but there is no leniency at all. They are one step back from wearing brownshirts and jackboots. Even the local cops don't like them. 



svk said:


> Then threw one of the new tires on the truck and a number of other small projects before dinner.
> 
> 
> New tire on the truck
> View attachment 811951



Do the lightning bolts make it go faster or grip better? Or both  ?

I unloaded the Ranger and the trailer then headed out to Mitch's to pick up the other day's cutting. I took Limby to do some damage to the big blue gum logs there. First though, I did some clean up of the detritus from previous scrounges. These little piles of bark and stuff I'll pile on the (almost) flush cut stump from the other day. There's a little pile of firepit odd and ends there as well that I'll take home. I also nuked a couple of bull ant and jumping jack nests for fun. The last time I got bitten by a bull ant my leg swelled up like a balloon right up to my ball bag . 




Then I loaded up the other day's peppermint 




As I was doing that, another mate rolled up with his boys to do some shooting and even though he said they'd shoot the other way, the noise damaged the serenity a bit (unlike a 661 on full throttle which enhances it) so I left before doing any cutting. At least Limby is ready to go for next time. 

Can you see the snake? A red bellied black snake who crossed the track as I was driving out. If he had been a brown or a tiger snake I would have floored it then locked the brakes as I hit him - those phuckers are evil - but blacks are ok. They're in the top ten world's most venomous but they're not aggressive and they hunt the other snakes so I'm cool with that. 




Unloaded today's load. We're going to burn the middle bay of the shed which holds 5.5 cord this season. We burn around 4 cord a year give or take and give away some or take to my brother or parents. I figure between 3.5 - 4 cord piled up outside the shed now, mostly peppermint, a little candlebark .


----------



## chipper1

Not sure who needs to know this, but theres quite the storm rolling thru the midwest right now, starts down SW of here and it's splitting here, part is going east into Canada and another is going NW and back into MN, the main front is moving east.
Lots of nasty looking rain with it, and on the back side I would suspect a lot of wind.
Might want to check out the radar for your area.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> It depends. Local cops wouldn't bother picking on you for that, in fact I've seen one of the local constabulary driving around with an unsecured sketchier load of firewood than that. But if you come across a member of the Highway Patrol who do more or less random sweeps around the countryside and you have a splinter of wood poking its head above the side, you're boned. Maybe it is what they are ordered to do but there is no leniency at all. They are one step back from wearing brownshirts and jackboots. Even the local cops don't like them.



Interesting.

Our Highway Patrol also randomly drive country roads.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Our tractor got new tires in December. I had a service truck come and do it.


----------



## Hinerman

Little load of red oak, all cut with ported 064 with 32” light bar


----------



## KiwiBro

Hinerman said:


> ported 064 with 32” light bar


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


>



I'm thinking I need a longer bar for Limby. The 25 inch bar is great for wood up to 30 inches with a bit of overbuck but I fairly regularly cut 40 inch wood that needs cutting from both sides and that sucks when you get low in the log when you need to make the choice between cutting dirt if you keep the bar tip low or severe kickbacks if you keep the bar horizontal as you get low down. I think I need someone to convince me that Limby needs a 40 inch bar. Help please.

Also, should I get Limby ported? I would rather get it done in Oz if possible but I don't know any local porters of repute. My 241 was ported by Randy and he did a great job but it was done new and I don't really want to send any of my existing saws overseas. Are there any Aussie porters that will do a neat job without turning it into a hot rod that burns out in 5 tanks time?


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm thinking I need a longer bar for Limby. The 25 inch bar is great for wood up to 30 inches with a bit of overbuck but I fairly regularly cut 40 inch wood that needs cutting from both sides and that sucks when you get low in the log when you need to make the choice between cutting dirt if you keep the bar tip low or severe kickbacks if you keep the bar horizontal as you get low down. I think I need someone to convince me that Limby needs a 40 inch bar. Help please.
> 
> Also, should I get Limby ported? I would rather get it done in Oz if possible but I don't know any local porters of repute. My 241 was ported by Randy and he did a great job but it was done new and I don't really want to send any of my existing saws overseas. Are there any Aussie porters that will do a neat job without turning it into a hot rod that burns out in 5 tanks time?



Can you borrow a 40-ish" B&C off someone first to see if it's right for your needs? But yeah, sounds like a bigger bar seems in order.
Can you get a rope under the bigger logs, put a few wraps around the logs and roll them over with the ute, to finish off the cuts and keep your bar tip out of the dirt?
Sorry mate, don't know anyone in Oz that I know for sure is both good and works on others saws.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Stihl 36” light, I have a 28” light for the Dolmar and a 14” light for the Ms201. But be warned, the Stihl dealer said keep the chain sharp as heat will delaminate the resin core out of the centre. Said to be particularly bad on Aussie hardwood like Iron bark.
As for porting, buying a saw out of the US is out of the question now with the $Aud as it is.


----------



## square1

After restacking the woodpile I knocked over, and between the rain drops yesterday, I was able to just walk the property and unwind from the week. Spring always brings new discoveries.


About 3 sets of 70s/80s GM keys, several building & padlock keys. A few were nothing but the heads, the "key" parts had rusted away. Somebody probably lost these 40~50 years ago.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy, I think you need to listen hard to Mustang Mike and consider an huztl/farmertec 660, but one of the kit ported p+c combos and build it up with no base gasket and a teenie timing advance. That's all just big boys MEC as Mecanno and would be far cheaper than getting porting work done. You then have limby as is, AND a saw to pull a big bar when you need it.....4 saw plan! Win win.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know any porters down under, you can likely do a muff mod yourself, and maybe even a timing advance. 661's run pretty good stock, so they don't need porting as badly as most 660s.

I agree that a 36" light bar is great to have, but I would not want longer, they get very unwieldy.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy, I think you need to listen hard to Mustang Mike and consider an huztl/farmertec 660, but one of the kit ported p+c combos and build it up with no base gasket and a teenie timing advance. That's all just big boys MEC as Mecanno and would be far cheaper than getting porting work done. You then have limby as is, AND a saw to pull a big bar when you need it.....4 saw plan! Win win.



Great idea if you want to learn saw porting. I printed my own timing wheel, and there are lots of "how to" videos. If you go this route I would get an OEM piston pin bearing, Meteor piston and an OEM Elastostart pull rope.


----------



## djg james

Hinerman,
Whoa! How do you split those big boys? I use to go after 24" ones, but I'd have to saw in half just to load (by hand) into my little 5x8 trailer. I'd have to saw them in half again just to get under the splitter. I only cut for myself so there's always smaller stuff for me to deal with. If I sold firewood, I'd go after the big ones; hard to pass on them.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> These are the new ones I'm looking at. Don't know whitespider?
> View attachment 811984


It was a great "discussion" with spidey. Here's one of the threads. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bias-truck-tires.250394/


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> It was a beautiful day here. I made two loads to the dump. The dump was empty the first time and absolutely slammed later in the morning. I suppose people are doing house cleaning since they are stuck at home. There was a big fat mouse in one of my garbage cans, I closed the lid and he went to the dump too, LOL. I’m sure he’s in high heaven now with all the trash to scrounge lol.
> 
> Cleaned out the trash shed and sterilized the floor and all of the trash cans. My dad and I always joked about “hantavirus” which is carried in mouse droppings. There was a lot of them in the shed lol.
> 
> Then threw one of the new tires on the truck and a number of other small projects before dinner.
> 
> 
> New tire on the truck
> View attachment 811951
> 
> 
> We got every mile out of the old one.
> View attachment 811953
> 
> 
> Found this dime, heads up on a little leaf in the ice.View attachment 811954
> 
> 
> I’m paying my youngest son to sort all of my nuts and bolts. This is about 1/3 of my collection. He got about a third of the way through it this afternoon. It will be nice to have them sorted by diameter.View attachment 811958
> 
> 
> Stuffed pork chops for dinner.
> View attachment 811959


Chops look gooood!

I had several 5 gallon buckets of nuts and bolts. It's hard to push them around and dig for what you need, The only way to really do it is dump them out and flatten the pile. I figured by the time I dumped them and found, or didn't find, what I needed, I could have gone to the hardware store and got them all new and matching. I've told this story before. My cousin took his Kubota to the farm to mow and grade the driveway. After mowing he found out he couldn't drop the grader blade unless he pulled the mower. Being 8 years younger, I got down on my replaced knees and reached for the push pins to drop the mower. I looked at the lift arms and the pins were gone, the one nearest me had a standard 1/2 inch head. So, I asked if the had a half inch socket and end wrench? He said yes, and came back and handed me an adjustable wrench and a pair of pliers. I said a wrench and socket would work better. He said all he had was what he gave me, one size fits all. Then I saw what he meant, all four lift points had different bolts in them. One had a brass counter sunk wood screw, straight blade screw driver slot with a square brass head on the other side, the half inch set, a 9/16 head set, I forget what was in the fourth hole. I said, "you know, this would be a lot easier if you had the correct pins.". He said, "yeah, but these were free." I said, "Yeah, but all of your lift arms are getting egged out from the wrong sized bolts." He said, "I don't care, I'll be dead before they break through." As soon as we got home I took all of mine to the scrap yard. That Christmas I was in Tractor Supply and I saw a blister pack of the correct size pins with clips, for $1.99, and bought them for him. In the Spring I asked if he put his new pins in. He said no he had taken them back for a refund, the bolts were working fine. He drove 10 miles each way for $1.99 refund. I also had several hundred pounds of different size nails, they went to scrap. Now if I build something, I use the DeWalt and deck screws. When we built the 8'X12' addition on my hunting cabin I screwed it together. MY BIL law said, just let me nail it with my gun. Now, 5 years later, we are turning my 12'X40' garage into the new bunk house. I can take the whole addition apart and reuse all of the plywood and 2X4's. Bolt Bucket Rant over>


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm thinking I need a longer bar for Limby. The 25 inch bar is great for wood up to 30 inches with a bit of overbuck but I fairly regularly cut 40 inch wood that needs cutting from both sides and that sucks when you get low in the log when you need to make the choice between cutting dirt if you keep the bar tip low or severe kickbacks if you keep the bar horizontal as you get low down. I think I need someone to convince me that Limby needs a 40 inch bar. Help please.
> 
> Also, should I get Limby ported? I would rather get it done in Oz if possible but I don't know any local porters of repute. My 241 was ported by Randy and he did a great job but it was done new and I don't really want to send any of my existing saws overseas. Are there any Aussie porters that will do a neat job without turning it into a hot rod that burns out in 5 tanks time?


I keep the 25" on my 660, and have a 36" for bigger wood and milling. The 36 cutting firewood gets to my back much faster than the 25. The 25 ballances just right for me on the 660.


----------



## Hinerman

djg james said:


> Hinerman,
> Whoa! How do you split those big boys? I use to go after 24" ones, but I'd have to saw in half just to load (by hand) into my little 5x8 trailer. I'd have to saw them in half again just to get under the splitter. I only cut for myself so there's always smaller stuff for me to deal with. If I sold firewood, I'd go after the big ones; hard to pass on them.



I have a splitter with a lift. I split the whole trailer load yesterday; no noodling needed.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure who needs to know this, but theres quite the storm rolling thru the midwest right now, starts down SW of here and it's splitting here, part is going east into Canada and another is going NW and back into MN, the main front is moving east.
> Lots of nasty looking rain with it, and on the back side I would suspect a lot of wind.
> Might want to check out the radar for your area.


It hit just south of us overnight. The Laurentian divide is 35 miles south of us and the slight elevation rise held all of the weather to the south. Two hours to the south of us has 5 inches of wet heavy snow.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> After restacking the woodpile I knocked over, and between the rain drops yesterday, I was able to just walk the property and unwind from the week. Spring always brings new discoveries.
> View attachment 812083
> 
> About 3 sets of 70s/80s GM keys, several building & padlock keys. A few were nothing but the heads, the "key" parts had rusted away. Somebody probably lost these 40~50 years ago.


I was going to say, the very first thing I noticed was the GM keys.


----------



## svk

Well I think I’m going to go bang together some more duck houses and maybe build a few birdhouses too.


----------



## djg james

Hinerman said:


> I have a splitter with a lift. I split the whole trailer load yesterday; no noodling needed.


I'd like to see that. When I split the 24" ones, my splitter would only split the log on one side. Then I'd have to spin it 180 to break it in half.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> I had several 5 gallon buckets of nuts and bolts.


I have mine sorted into 2-pound coffee cans, or smaller, by type (sheet metal screws, lag bolts, nuts, etc.). So I never have to dump out more than that onto a cookie sheet, etc.
Really helpful when the hardware store is closed. Or sometimes, just to verify a thread (e.g. take a sample to the hardware store, "I need 3 more like thins, but 1/2" shorter").

I also keep an old, metal pant can on my work benches to toss any stripped, rusted, bent, etc. fasteners in, so there is no attempt to re-use those. It also gets any small, metal parts (bearings, springs, drilling chips, etc.). When full, I put the top back on, seal it with some duct tape, and put it out for the metal scrappers for recycling.

(P.S. I got paid $25 for this tip! https://www.motherearthnews.com/nat...ities/how-to-recycle-scrap-metal-zm0z15jjzkin )

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

BTW, this '_stay in your home_' stuff makes me really glad that I have battery operated chainsaws!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> I have mine sorted into 2-pound coffee cans, or smaller, by type (sheet metal screws, lag bolts, nuts, etc.). So I never have to dump out more than that onto a cookie sheet, etc.


^ This ^

I *hate* having to go to the hardware for a couple fasteners when I'm in the middle of a project (or they are closed or whatever.) I have received several buckets of bolts from guys like rarefish383 and sorted them into the appropriate drawers. The only searching I have to do now is by length, grade, and sometimes appearance if it has to be purty. Anything bent, rusty, crusty, or otherwise questionable goes in a 5 gallon bucket to go to the recycling yard every few years.

*If* I do buy hardware it's usually at an industrial supply place or a place that sells by the pound so I can get plenty for the next time I need that particular fastener. It's rare that I don't have what I need though.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with Joe, usually keep a 24 or 28" bar on my 660s unless I plan to cut real large wood, stump or mill.

The 660 with 24" is a fantastic Noodler!


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more loads before the wind started picking up. 

Will go after more of this oak when I can get back there with the saw and less wind. The stuff laying on the ground will stay there.


May also lay a chain on this one to see if the suspended parts are too soft. 


The oak so far.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

djg james said:


> I'd like to see that. When I split the 24" ones, my splitter would only split the log on one side. Then I'd have to spin it 180 to break it in half.


 I split some 24" and bigger oak last week, no problem at all.

I cut them over my trailer so I don't have to lift them, then roll them right up onto my splitters beam,







Then push them through the 4-way,






easy peasy…

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Hinerman,
> Whoa! How do you split those big boys? I use to go after 24" ones, but I'd have to saw in half just to load (by hand) into my little 5x8 trailer. I'd have to saw them in half again just to get under the splitter. I only cut for myself so there's always smaller stuff for me to deal with. If I sold firewood, I'd go after the big ones; hard to pass on them.



I have split red fir and black oak 5 feet in diameter, I would take the splitter inside the wood trailer. Sometimes I had help, sometimes I didn’t. One round would make a quarter cord at that diameter. I’d split five rounds, then pull the splitter into the trailer with a come along. I’d have the splitter vertical. Once the log was pushed over onto the splitter foot, I wasn’t moving it again, too heavy. With weight charts I calculated each round weighed between 1,100 and 1,400 lbs (with the black oak). It wouldn’t split all the way across, it would hinge on the other end. Sometimes I could finish the split with a maul, sometimes I had to move the splitter over there. I would pull it out from where it was, dig under at the new spot, and work the foot under. I had to repeat this until it was down to quarters, then I could move it. I didn’t split them all the way down, I would split them just enough so I could lift them onto the trailer and truck. Then I would stack in the trailer all around the splitter, completely burying it. Sometimes people didn’t believe I had a splitter in there, I would say “you think I split that by hand?”. Ha ha.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Maybe these are a little bigger than Hinerman’s, the sides of the trailer are 2 feet high. I would roll them into the trailer, then roll them out at home, and push them over onto the vertical splitter. With these it didn’t matter if they split all the way across, I could rotate by hand.


----------



## Plowboy83

I finally finished the splitting the red gum. Not sure how much is in the pile it’s little over 50 ft long and thrown 6 ft high


----------



## mountainguyed67

Awesome, nice place too.


----------



## Saiso

What I normally bring in the woods when I scrounge any distance from the truck! Picture doesn’t show gas junk + I’m wearing pants and hard hat.


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> Awesome, nice place too.


Thank you sir


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It hit just south of us overnight. The Laurentian divide is 35 miles south of us and the slight elevation rise held all of the weather to the south. Two hours to the south of us has 5 inches of wet heavy snow.


Neat, well sort of lol.
We got some of the precipitation that came thru here and went up you way back today, and the temps are dropping too. Just as the river was getting down to almost normal levels the rain came, now its out of its banks again. I'm sure the West Michigan shoreline is getting pounded with all this wind. 
Delivered this to my parent's neighbors today, he was very thankful. I also sharpened the chain on his 455 rancher, it's curving a little, really needs the rakers set as the right cutters are a bit longer. He had a round file, but didn't have a handle for it or a flat file. I had him drill a 3/16 hole thru a golf ball and the tang just barely came out the other side, it worked like a charm, and now he has a good handle/and didn't have to buy one .


----------



## square1

Fiskars session on some hackberry (small, far stack) Uugh!; chestnut (near stack) stuff smells awful!; and some nice straight grained white oak (3rd stack) Aah, twas like heaven on earth. There is something magical in the "thunk" of oak logs popping open after a good strike


----------



## dancan

Big Sky Day here before a week of dismal weather so off I went for some social distancing !
Boy , was I wrong , it was tard central .
Tard #1 




I had a tow cable but I had enough room to get by the Vdub .
Tard #1 cost me the front mounts on the drivers runningboard .




That's tard #1 and her dog walking back to her car after I explained my displeasure about her fine parking job in front of a gate on private road .




That's tard#2 in a of a group of 4 .
I walked over to tell them to stay out of the wetlands , run the roads and play in the ditches .
Tard #2 thot he was being smart by saying "Nice to meet you ." 
Polly didn't think that I was nice after I said , "Paul lets you guys run back here , stay on the roads , stay the **** outta the wetlands so he doesn't revoke your asses access to the trails." . 
Feckin tards .


----------



## KiwiBro

The tard thaw. Starts as a trickle, ends as a torrent.
#MakeNovaScotiaGreatAgain.
Build that wall before the tard tsunami washes away commonsense and respect.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> The tard thaw. Starts as a trickle, ends as a torrent.
> #MakeNovaScotiaGreatAgain.
> Build that wall before the tard tsunami washes away commonsense and respect.


I thought a family of em on 4 wheelers were gonna turn off the road into my property. They had all stopped by the field drive. So I went out and as I got around the corner of the house I hear em saying "you got enough gas for another mile and a half for sure..." They stayed on the road. Yay!


----------



## JustJeff

Daughter and I walked the dog today. We've been walking country roads the last few days as a lot of the area trails are either closed or there are too many people for me. Anywho, saw these two trees growing together, the one encircling the other in a wooden embrace. Thought it was cool and hope to see it 20 years from now to see what it looks like then. Also came across a cold blooded killer.....of crickets and worms... He was out enjoying the warm weather same as us.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Well between dealin with the tards I did locate some Spruceholes for a score or 2 





















So even between dealin with tards I got myself a nice load of Spruce 
I have way less snow than Saiso


----------



## dancan

Hey Cowboy !!!







#not gonna kill me


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Great idea if you want to learn saw porting. I printed my own timing wheel, and there are lots of "how to" videos. If you go this route I would get an OEM piston pin bearing, Meteor piston and an OEM Elastostart pull rope.


I was thinking a Cross p+c, so no porting work necessary.


----------



## KiwiBro

Only on AS could someone ask about a bar and be advised to buy a ported saw build kit and make a chainsaw.


----------



## U&A

Haywire said:


> These are the new ones I'm looking at. Don't know whitespider?
> View attachment 811984




ARE WE TALKING TIRES!!!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

Got my attention 

Looks nice.

The absolute Best MT for a lighter truck in my experience is this. BFGKM2. If i could get them in my size with the correct load range i would NOT hesitate.






Currently running these TOYO MY’s and they are great for heavy trucks and have great load ranges 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I was impressed with the light on the 45apc my son loaned me. Neighbors dog was barking at something behind the shed. So I took it out with me. Really lights up anything within the farm yard.

So I looked it up on Amazon $269. I am still impressed with it but dayum! Probably well worth it but I've never paid attention to the prices most I see are at the big box store 79.95 on clearance.
SureFire X300 Ultra Series LED WeaponLights with TIR Lens


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> ARE WE TALKING TIRES!!!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Got my attention
> 
> Looks nice.
> 
> The absolute Best MT for a lighter truck in my experience is this. BFGKM2. If i could get them in my size with the correct load range i would NOT hesitate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running these TOYO MY’s and they are great for heavy trucks and have great load ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Love BFGs. Have been running their ATs for years. The F350 is due for a set, current ones have 61K miles on them. 

Getting ready to buy a new set, gonna bump up to a slightly larger size this go round.


----------



## Plowboy83

U&A said:


> ARE WE TALKING TIRES!!!![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Got my attention
> 
> Looks nice.
> 
> The absolute Best MT for a lighter truck in my experience is this. BFGKM2. If i could get them in my size with the correct load range i would NOT hesitate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running these TOYO MY’s and they are great for heavy trucks and have great load ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I Iike Firestone mt on 3/4 ton pickup they last longer than wranglers coopers and Toyo’s I have ran


----------



## Haywire

I go with the no-name brands, so a set of four don't cost more than my truck did
These look good, set of 4 for $342.93 + free shipping


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, like the sound of that beast .



It’s a 4-71 Detroit Diesel (284 cubic inch 4 cylinder), 2 cycle. I like the sound of it too. I got it because I needed something that could push trees over, and move a lot of dirt, trees and debris.


----------



## Haywire

Plowboy83 said:


> I finally finished the splitting the red gum. Not sure how much is in the pile it’s little over 50 ft long and thrown 6 ft high View attachment 812190
> View attachment 812191
> View attachment 812192


Great pics. That stuff's got a neat color to it.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s a 4-71 Detroit Diesel (284 cubic inch 4 cylinder), 2 cycle. I like the sound of it too. I got it because I needed something that could push trees over, and move a lot of dirt, trees and debris.


Those are sweet to the senses, don't hear to many of them these days.
I like the color of that bad boy too!


----------



## chipper1

Scrounged this off the neighbors this morning.


Got it all split that needed to be and put away, the front portion of the woodshed is about 99% full now.


And if we need any coffee, God provided, found this in some black locust


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> don't hear to many of them these days.



Especially not in California, they made construction and commercial trucks get newer engines. I recently saw a Terex loader for sale from the same era as mine, but one size bigger, with a tier 3 engine in it. And another even bigger with a tier 4 engine. They were both out of state, but would be legal on jobs here.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Delivered this to my parent's neighbors today, he was very thankful. View attachment 812217






That is not how you load the back of a vehicle. 

This is halfway respectable...




But when in doubt, it is always best to defer to the Master Scrounger. @dancan ...


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Only on AS could someone ask about a bar and be advised to buy a ported saw build kit and make a chainsaw.



This is the truth. Trouble is with the $Oz down the dunny, it's a bit difficult. Also, I am a mechanical retarrd so I ain't building nothing but a pile of wood (  ). I had a bit of a look for saw porters in Australia and came across Performance Saws, which I had looked at a little while back before getting the MMWS 241 which has been awesome. Turned out the guy (Mick) wasn't very good, blew up a number of saws and cost a lot of blokes a lot of money (and a number of them didn't get their saws back at all). Ended up in the courts and I don't know what happened then but there were a few angry chainsaw wielding Donks who were looking for him so I can't imagine it ended well. Dodged a bullet there, I guess. But with limited options for porting locally I guess I'll just get a 36in bar and chain for Limby like @rarefish383 and @MustangMike suggested for the big stuff but otherwise let Limby bash away with the 25in.

I do appreciate all the suggestions but with business just battling along at the moment, I only have the money for beer. Which is a plus . 

Stay well, my friends.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> I go with the no-name brands, so a set of four don't cost more than my truck did
> These look good, set of 4 for $342.93 + free shipping
> View attachment 812366
> 
> View attachment 812377



That’s a dang good price! I’m looking at about $1100 I think, might get five tires so I have a full-size spare, being that I’m moving up from stock tires size. 

I was going to order online, but we have a small, local-owned shop that always takes care of me for small repairs on tires, so I’m gonna support them. I know I’m spending more, but without them I’m screwed if a wagon or tractor tire goes down.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> I was thinking a Cross p+c, so no porting work necessary.



I have built several saws with the Cross P+C (including for my brother and my next door neighbor), all run real nice with a base gasket delete and a timing advance.

But be sure to check the port bevels before you assemble it, especially the lower exhaust port (the side you can't see). A little sanding of the bevel can save you from disaster.


----------



## MustangMike

square1 said:


> Fiskars session on some hackberry (small, far stack) Uugh!; chestnut (near stack) stuff smells awful!; and some nice straight grained white oak (3rd stack) Aah, twas like heaven on earth. There is something magical in the "thunk" of oak logs popping open after a good strike View attachment 812286



No opinion on the other piles, but the second stack is Black Cherry.


----------



## Be Stihl

James Miller said:


> I'm at work. What's this quarantine thing you speak of. It would take an act of Congress to shut this place down. Medical supplies and food get shipped in are products. If we die we die. But you won't hear about how important we are in the news.



I feel you James, I’m at work also. I am an electrical tech at a Kellogg’s food plant. We are essential workers also due to the food supply can’t stop. Anyway, keep up the hard work, stay safe, and remember the important things in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

My '13 eff one fiddy is going need new tires. I'm 99% on road so the stock wranglers have performed well for me. Thinking of trying Cooper AT3's. I've been really happy with the Cooper winters.... which will also need replacing. Might leave them on this summer and wear em right out. Buy winters this year and summers next..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Gonna try tackling this ugly today. Seriously I'll be happy if I get it on the ground.

Trimmed away Grampa a patch that held it together 40 years or so ago.



Which reveals the ugly of it slightly.




Have to straighten up my chain yet.




Plan is to make a single lowish face cut. Then if that went well fire up the 038 with the 32" bar and dance back and forth on the back side.

She bigger then it looks at almost 9' circumference.




If I survive this foolishness I'll post something up later. Hopefully some firewood.


----------



## SS396driver

No wood but getting the oiler mounted on the mill. Still need to work out the drip valve


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Gonna try tackling this ugly today. Seriously I'll be happy if I get it on the ground.
> 
> Trimmed away Grampa a patch that held it together 40 years or so ago.
> View attachment 812536
> 
> 
> Which reveals the ugly of it slightly.
> 
> View attachment 812538
> 
> 
> Have to straighten up my chain yet.
> 
> View attachment 812540
> 
> 
> Plan is to make a single lowish face cut. Then if that went well fire up the 038 with the 32" bar and dance back and forth on the back side.
> 
> She bigger then it looks at almost 9' circumference.
> 
> View attachment 812542
> 
> 
> If I survive this foolishness I'll post something up later. Hopefully some firewood.


Those are pretty easy depending on the direction it need to go, as long as you get a couple inches of solid wood on the sides of the notch you'll be fine. I like to bore them to set the hinge up(probably a 2-3" hinge depending on how solid the wood is, wouldn't want it setting down on the bar) and then cut out the back from each side with a shorter bar. 
Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> My '13 eff one fiddy is going need new tires. I'm 99% on road so the stock wranglers have performed well for me. Thinking of trying Cooper AT3's. I've been really happy with the Cooper winters.... which will also need replacing. Might leave them on this summer and wear em right out. Buy winters this year and summers next..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




Which Cooper winter tires? I put a set of the Cooper ATW's on my pickup last year, supposed to be Cooper's " Year-Around snow tire". They've been acceptable, but I think the AT3's I had were a better all-around tire. The Hankook Dynapro's a had a few years back were fantastic, but everyone keeps saying their quality has gone in the toilet as of late.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Those are pretty easy depending on the direction it need to go, as long as you get a couple inches of solid wood on the sides of the notch you'll be fine. I like to bore them to set the hinge up(probably a 2-3" hinge depending on how solid the wood is, wouldn't want it setting down on the bar) and then cut out the back from each side with a shorter bar.
> Look forward to the pictures.


I won't brag about the cut or the stump. It's down and where it needed to go. I'm gonna miss this one. Shade, winter feed for the squirrels and birds. But it was one of those oaks that could drop a branch at any time.


Gonna be awhile cleaning this mess up. But there will be a lot less crap to pick up before mowing this summer.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 812425
> 
> 
> That is not how you load the back of a vehicle.
> 
> This is halfway respectable...
> 
> View attachment 812426
> 
> 
> But when in doubt, it is always best to defer to the Master Scrounger. @dancan ...


Oh, but I am serious, at least for a moment lol.
I wasn't sure how he would respond to it or what his needs were, some are easily offered, especially when you try to help them . He was appreciative and I'll load some more up for him and bring a saw to help him cut some other wood up. I'll also bring the fiscars alone and I'm going to see if I have a 20" husky small mount bar in 050 for him. He had an 18"x3/8 x .058 bar on his saw, and an extra 20x3\8 x 050 chain and a 20"x325 x 050 bar and chain. I figure if I set him up with a 20x050 bar then he will have a spare setup if his is dull or gets pinched. The 325x20 is worthless without changing out the spur and the saw pulls a 20x3/8 just fine.
I need to bring a raker gauge too as his were high.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> She bigger then it looks at almost 9' circumference.
> 
> View attachment 812542



So, 33 inches? Not that big, the problem as you seem to know, is there‘s very little hinge wood. It’s gonna go with gravity unless you pull it.

Here‘s me standing on the biggest tree I felled, over a year ago now. There was only a small amount of solid wood in the center, and half the stump went with the tree. It damaged my saw because it went in an unexpected direction.





After it was down.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

This ones @Philbert 



Snagged off the evilbay the other day. Quarantine is going hard on my debit account.


----------



## Philbert

Joe Cox - 1952!




Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> some are easily offered, especially when you try to help them .



Did you mean “offended“?


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> I won't brag about the cut or the stump. It's down and where it needed to go. I'm gonna miss this one. Shade, winter feed for the squirrels and birds. But it was one of those oaks that could drop a branch at any time.View attachment 812569
> View attachment 812570
> 
> Gonna be awhile cleaning this mess up. But there will be a lot less crap to pick up before mowing this summer.



It‘s good to see it down without damaging anything. Good job.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> So, 33 inches? Not that big, the problem as you seem to know, is there‘s very little hinge wood. It’s gonna go with gravity unless you pull it.
> 
> Here‘s me standing on the biggest tree I felled, over a year ago now. There was only a small amount of solid wood in the center, and half the stump went with the tree. It damaged my saw because it went in an unexpected direction.
> 
> View attachment 812578
> 
> 
> 
> After it was down.
> 
> View attachment 812582


That one's been dead awhile! Mine wasn't huge for sure. Just a lot of weight hanging up in the air. With lots of verticle cracks matching the heavy limbs. Gravity was on my side for a change it really could only go where it did. As for pulling I didn't have any help today so that wasn't even on the radar.


----------



## JustJeff

Lionsfan said:


> Which Cooper winter tires? I put a set of the Cooper ATW's on my pickup last year, supposed to be Cooper's " Year-Around snow tire". They've been acceptable, but I think the AT3's I had were a better all-around tire. The Hankook Dynapro's a had a few years back were fantastic, but everyone keeps saying their quality has gone in the toilet as of late.


Cooper discoverer m+s is what I'm using for a winter tire. They are an excellent snow tire and a good ice tire. There are better ice tires, blizzak being one. I live 20 minutes from lake Huron and Georgian Bay both so we get lake effect snow no matter which way it blows, therefore having more snowy conditions than ice. A lot of plow truck guys I know use these and I love em. Have a set for the truck and the Corolla. 
Just looking for an all terrain/highway summer that has been as good as the Goodyear wranglers.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> That one's been dead awhile!



Yes, it had to come down because it was a hazard. A hollow tree with one side open is also a hazard.

It‘s good that gravity was on your side, it’s not easy to overcome.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I won't brag about the cut or the stump. It's down and where it needed to go. I'm gonna miss this one. Shade, winter feed for the squirrels and birds. But it was one of those oaks that could drop a branch at any time.View attachment 812569
> View attachment 812570
> 
> Gonna be awhile cleaning this mess up. But there will be a lot less crap to pick up before mowing this summer.


Looks fine from here .
Glad you got her down safely.
Now that the "more fun" part is over you can enjoy the fun part lol.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> So, 33 inches? Not that big, the problem as you seem to know, is there‘s very little hinge wood. It’s gonna go with gravity unless you pull it.
> 
> Here‘s me standing on the biggest tree I felled, over a year ago now. There was only a small amount of solid wood in the center, and half the stump went with the tree. It damaged my saw because it went in an unexpected direction.
> 
> View attachment 812578
> 
> 
> 
> After it was down.
> 
> View attachment 812582


Wow, being inside the tree must have preserved those posted signs.
Bummer about the saw, just glad it wasn't you getting damaged .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you mean “offended“?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Wow, being inside the tree must have preserved those posted signs.



Yes, that’s what happened... Lol!

Actually I didn’t want to crawl over several down trees to get my tape measure.

I would have had to go across this, or around it.


----------



## SS396driver

Got the oiling sorted out . Gas shutoff for a lawn mower worked well. Sight tube works as designed too


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Didn't get off to a quick start on the brush... Oops first knot I went to bump.


So I grabbed the Husky 445 put 1 tank through that and since I'm sitting here in quarantine. Its time for a coke!


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> Didn't get off to a quick start on the brush... Oops first knot I went to bump.
> View attachment 812632
> 
> So I grabbed the Husky 445 put 1 tank through that and since I'm sitting here in quarantine. Its time for a coke!



I haven’t had a chain come apart, what happened?


----------



## 95custmz

JustJeff said:


> Cooper discoverer m+s is what I'm using for a winter tire. They are an excellent snow tire and a good ice tire. There are better ice tires, blizzak being one. I live 20 minutes from lake Huron and Georgian Bay both so we get lake effect snow no matter which way it blows, therefore having more snowy conditions than ice. A lot of plow truck guys I know use these and I love em. Have a set for the truck and the Corolla.
> Just looking for an all terrain/highway summer that has been as good as the Goodyear wranglers.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M8LK52M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I got these for $135 each


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Thanks at @chipper1 for posting this idea. 572xp wrap kit without the wrap lol. I do have a Jred sticker for it but the Husqvarna letters need to be ground out so it can go on!




I hope the 2nd one shows up. Same order but just 1 in the box. Invoice checked by the count of 2?


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Didn't get off to a quick start on the brush... Oops first knot I went to bump.
> View attachment 812632
> 
> So I grabbed the Husky 445 put 1 tank through that and since I'm sitting here in quarantine. Its time for a coke!


Bummer, but that husky is a great saw for that job and it has much better reach.
If you where here I'd have hooked you up with a chain, I cleaned a couple baby saws up today, two more to go.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Thanks at @chipper1 for posting this idea. 572xp wrap kit without the wrap lol. I do have a Jred sticker for it but the Husqvarna letters need to be ground out so it can go on!
> 
> View attachment 812655
> 
> 
> I hope the 2nd one shows up. Same order but just 1 in the box. Invoice checked by the count of 2?


Glad to help, looks sweet on there.
I have a couple of those kits here myself, I figured I'd better grab them up now in case they change the price on them, you can't buy the cover for that price, and the dawgs aren't much cheaper than the cost of the whole kit. I would like to get some of the standard 572 covers too, I really like the captive bar nuts. Can't tell you how many times someone has stepped on a clutch cover and sent them sailing, a few times it wasn't even me lol.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos




----------



## LondonNeil

Finally for @Cowboy254 ...some photos!

This is the pile of wood my tree surgeon buddy had for me a couple of weeks back.. a mix of oak, sweet chestnut and some cypress. It took 4 mud flap dragging car loads but it ALL came home except the punky stuff far left.












2/3rds of that is in this 'too be bucked' pile on my patio now. yes...yes...it needs bucking. most of that is about 1-3" too long for my ickle stoves...annoyingly.






the rest that was already short enough...stayed out front and is mostly now split and stacked against the front wall, which is south facing and dries the wood well although this is winter 21/22 wood anyway. That's almost half a cord





then today.... all the pine appeared on my lawn!





I had to drop a parcel at the corner shop so walked out to get my '1 session of exercise out the house' currently allowed and drop it off, while practicing my social distancing and keeping at least 2m away from the very few people I saw. I was 10 mins walk away, turned the corner to see a tree surgeon working (odd, as most aren't because of the lock down). He was harnessed up about to climb the already cleaned stem and ring it down, and just starting his 880. A bit big for a climbing saw, i had to ask to check it wasn't a 660...no it was an 880. Anyway, I told him if he wanted a place nearby to drop the logs I was 2-3 mins away and he could drop the lot on my lawn . As I helped him unload his truck a few hours later he told me he was working outside his own flat....seems he is very local....well a place to drop logs that is easy to get to and very local to home....that could be very handy for a tree surgeon...particularly if that place is equipped with a 365 and can easily deal with stuff that isn't all bucked small....Mooohahahahahahahaa! I have a new contact.

Now....is google photos playing ball? can you see them?


----------



## farmer steve

Nope, no pics Neil


----------



## LondonNeil

Now? I've just edited. i can see them now when i couldn't before


----------



## KiwiBro

Can see 'em. Great scrounge and contact Neil.


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, but that husky is a great saw for that job and it has much better reach.
> If you where here I'd have hooked you up with a chain, I cleaned a couple baby saws up today, two more to go.
> View attachment 812663



How's the 201 handle/feel compared to a similar sized saw ?



JustJeff said:


> Cooper discoverer m+s is what I'm using for a winter tire. They are an excellent snow tire and a good ice tire. There are better ice tires, blizzak being one. I live 20 minutes from lake Huron and Georgian Bay both so we get lake effect snow no matter which way it blows, therefore having more snowy conditions than ice. A lot of plow truck guys I know use these and I love em. Have a set for the truck and the Corolla.
> Just looking for an all terrain/highway summer that has been as good as the Goodyear wranglers.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Same thing down here to the left , Discoverer m+s for the win in our snow and slush .

Nice pics and a great score Neil !
I guess it happened


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone want to partake in a scroungers deal-sniffing treasure hunt? I figure some of us might have some extra spare time during our quarantines and perhaps we could collectively sniff out some fantastic deals on gear fellow scroungers need. Harnessing the power of the collective sort of thing.

Perhaps we could post what we need and see what the collective can find? Maybe @Cowboy254 could detail exactly what B&C he might be after, to kick-start this initiative? If it's a 36" 3/8 .063 for his 661 then, for example, comstocklogging have lightweight tsumuras for US$110 and powermatch for US$80. Coonasawchain have 36" GB protops for AU$150. Chainsawspares has solid tsumura bars and I'd guess their chinese chain combos at AU$210 (AU$183 without chain). Mcop has solid sugihara and chinesium chain combos for NZ$195


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Kind of looks like I raided @Backyard Lumberjack s back yard! Good wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 812734
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like I raided @Backyard Lumberjack s back yard! Good wood!



hi six - looks a bit like mesquite... dark center, lighter outer rings...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Finally for @Cowboy254 ...some photos! This is the pile of wood my tree surgeon buddy had for me a couple of weeks back.. a mix of oak, *sweet chestnut *and some cypress. It took 4 mud flap dragging car loads but it ALL came home except the punky stuff far left.



one thing for sure about the UK! - plenty of chestnut trees over there. not many posting here have ever played a game of
'Conkers' I would venture to guess! ~

in addition to that, my brother and I would go with my Dad and head out into the 'bush'... and collect sweet chestnuts. tasty! roast them in tin pan on our Aladdin heater...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some guys are going the extra distance to ensure that they and their rigs are 'fully updated' to be safe with all this CoVid stuff, before just casually going out after that_ 'essential'_ firewood scrounge...


----------



## square1

I missed why we're voting on tires. Add my vote to the Cooper Discoverer M+S. The F-250 with the weight of that 7.3 diesel up front can get stuck on its on shadow on a cool day with any lesser tires.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi six - looks a bit like mesquite... dark center, lighter outer rings...


Just burr oak. Probably a little wet from all the rain.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Maybe @Cowboy254 could detail exactly what B&C he might be after



What’s a B&C?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s a B&C?


Bar & Chain


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> Bar & Chain



Wow, I’ve never seen or heard anyone abbreviate that before.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Some of read way to many chainsaw ads looking for that unicorn of a deal!


----------



## Philbert

'PHO' - power head only.
'P&C' - piston and cylinder ( or 'plug and jug').
'NOS' - new, old stock.
'OEM' - original equipment manufacturer.

Others?

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

sixonetonoffun said:


> I won't brag about the cut or the stump. It's down and where it needed to go. I'm gonna miss this one. Shade, winter feed for the squirrels and birds. But it was one of those oaks that could drop a branch at any time.View attachment 812569
> View attachment 812570
> 
> Gonna be awhile cleaning this mess up. But there will be a lot less crap to pick up before mowing this summer.


Looks good, turned out better than this one


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Logger nate said:


> Looks good, turned out better than this one



That was ugly!


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> 'PHO' - power head only.
> 'P&C' - piston and cylinder ( or 'plug and jug').
> 'NOS' - new, old stock.
> 'OEM' - original equipment manufacturer.
> 
> Others?
> 
> Philbert


A few of the saws I've seen in the Tradin' Post should've been labeled:
'POS'
'NFG'


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Somebody keeps pulling up old Jred for sale ads. I get all excited then click in and look at the dates. Uhg!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Looks good, turned out better than this one




Ive seen this one before, I haven't had that happen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> 'PHO' - power head only.
> 'P&C' - piston and cylinder ( or 'plug and jug').
> 'NOS' - new, old stock.
> 'OEM' - original equipment manufacturer.
> 
> Others?
> 
> Philbert



I knew the last two already.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> Somebody keeps pulling up old Jred for sale ads. I get all excited then click in and look at the dates. Uhg!


Any use at $370?





Welcome to Comstock Logging LS, Inc. -







www.shopcomstocklogging.com


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I knew the last two already.


'NOS' took me a long time to figure out.
'PHO' is also in the name of half the new restaurants opening up near me!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Any use at $370?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Comstock Logging LS, Inc. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopcomstocklogging.com


The picture in the ad is the wrong saw, the 2255 doesn't have the quick clips on the cover.
The 2255 is basically a 455 rancher in a red and black wrapper.
I just ran a 455 tonight, good saw, good ole farm ranch saw to get the job done.


KiwiBro said:


> Anyone want to partake in a scroungers deal-sniffing treasure hunt? I figure some of us might have some extra spare time during our quarantines and perhaps we could collectively sniff out some fantastic deals on gear fellow scroungers need. Harnessing the power of the collective sort of thing.
> 
> Perhaps we could post what we need and see what the collective can find? Maybe @Cowboy254 could detail exactly what B&C he might be after, to kick-start this initiative? If it's a 36" 3/8 .063 for his 661 then, for example, comstocklogging have lightweight tsumuras for US$110 and powermatch for US$80. Coonasawchain have 36" GB protops for AU$150. Chainsawspares has solid tsumura bars and I'd guess their chinese chain combos at AU$210 (AU$183 without chain). Mcop has solid sugihara and chinesium chain combos for NZ$195


I have a 36" GB, it's a great bar, very rigid, which I like in a 36".
This one I had saved in my eBay, but they all sold, not sure what it would have cost to get it there anyway.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> How's the 201 handle/feel compared to a similar sized saw ?


I'm not sure what else you would compare it to that easily acquired here it's a mag cased saw.
It runs very close to the ms200, the 201 actually beats it in speed and fuel economy, but just as with many newer saws it wouldn't seem that way to the person running it.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> 'PHO' - power head only.
> 'P&C' - piston and cylinder ( or 'plug and jug').
> 'NOS' - new, old stock.
> 'OEM' - original equipment manufacturer.
> 
> Others?
> 
> Philbert


I thought it was slug and jug.
Also needed is NIB - new in box.
My favorite, NWB - new with box .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Looks good, turned out better than this one



Not sure how many times I've watched that one .
Talk about a bad time to run out of TP .


----------



## James Miller

Got out to the woods for a bit today. Brought the shut ins with me, it's there first time out in 2 weeks.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I'm not sure what else you would compare it to that easily acquired here it's a mag cased saw.
> It runs very close to the ms200, the 201 actually beats it in speed and fuel economy, but just as with many newer saws it wouldn't seem that way to the person running it.


Compare it to the 355. The saw that made stihl stand up and fix all the problems with the early 201s. It's not a metal case but other then that performance and handling are basically the same.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 812844
> 
> Got out to the woods for a bit today. Brought the shut ins with me, it's there first time out in 2 weeks.View attachment 812845
> View attachment 812846


Great picture James.
That picture will be considered contraband .
Technically here we were told we could be out, but gotta keep the distance. It's all a big mess.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Compare it to the 355. The saw that made stihl stand up and fix all the problems with the early 201s. It's not a metal case but other then that performance and handling are basically the same.


Never ran one.
It seems many like them, I have the 2511, it's a little beast so if it's anything like it I cant see any reason why it wouldn't be every bit as good as the 201, and way cheaper. Obviously this is all speculation, many guys have different expectations of products based on their particular situation, this is why I tell guys they need to get their hands on them and try them out.
Have you ran the 201 rear handle, or are you just basing them being the same on specs, that's like saying a 550 and a 261 are basically the same, same cc class yes.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, but that husky is a great saw for that job and it has much better reach.
> If you where here I'd have hooked you up with a chain, I cleaned a couple baby saws up today, two more to go.
> View attachment 812663



I'm sure they're perfectly serviceable saws, but I hope someone at Stihl got fired after producing saws that ugly. I mean, DAYUM!


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> Took the rally TDI up the Forest service roads to scout for snags today. The kiddo wanted to see the monster larch that's growing up there.
> It's been around for a few years.
> View attachment 812683
> View attachment 812686
> View attachment 812688



Is it stihl growing? Looks kinda dead looking. Which means you should scrounge it and take pics. Let us know when you're done. 



LondonNeil said:


> Finally for @Cowboy254 ...some photos!
> 
> This is the pile of wood my tree surgeon buddy had for me a couple of weeks back.. a mix of oak, sweet chestnut and some cypress. It took 4 mud flap dragging car loads but it ALL came home except the punky stuff far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3rds of that is in this 'too be bucked' pile on my patio now. yes...yes...it needs bucking. most of that is about 1-3" too long for my ickle stoves...annoyingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest that was already short enough...stayed out front and is mostly now split and stacked against the front wall, which is south facing and dries the wood well although this is winter 21/22 wood anyway. That's almost half a cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then today.... all the pine appeared on my lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drop a parcel at the corner shop so walked out to get my '1 session of exercise out the house' currently allowed and drop it off, while practicing my social distancing and keeping at least 2m away from the very few people I saw. I was 10 mins walk away, turned the corner to see a tree surgeon working (odd, as most aren't because of the lock down). He was harnessed up about to climb the already cleaned stem and ring it down, and just starting his 880. A bit big for a climbing saw, i had to ask to check it wasn't a 660...no it was an 880. Anyway, I told him if he wanted a place nearby to drop the logs I was 2-3 mins away and he could drop the lot on my lawn . As I helped him unload his truck a few hours later he told me he was working outside his own flat....seems he is very local....well a place to drop logs that is easy to get to and very local to home....that could be very handy for a tree surgeon...particularly if that place is equipped with a 365 and can easily deal with stuff that isn't all bucked small....Mooohahahahahahahaa! I have a new contact.
> 
> Now....is google photos playing ball? can you see them?



Well finally! Nice looking wood, Neil. Those bits that are just a bit long to fit in the stove, can you split them a bit thinner and wedge them in diagonally? Otherwise it is a bit of a pain cutting a whole lot of smallish rounds in half (though you do have an excuse to run a saw, which is cool). Great getting a new contact for wood provision. I'd burn pine if it turned up for free on my front lawn too.  Might keep it separate from my snob eucalypt though. 



KiwiBro said:


> Anyone want to partake in a scroungers deal-sniffing treasure hunt? I figure some of us might have some extra spare time during our quarantines and perhaps we could collectively sniff out some fantastic deals on gear fellow scroungers need. Harnessing the power of the collective sort of thing.
> 
> Perhaps we could post what we need and see what the collective can find? Maybe @Cowboy254 could detail exactly what B&C he might be after, to kick-start this initiative? If it's a 36" 3/8 .063 for his 661 then, for example, comstocklogging have lightweight tsumuras for US$110 and powermatch for US$80. Coonasawchain have 36" GB protops for AU$150. Chainsawspares has solid tsumura bars and I'd guess their chinese chain combos at AU$210 (AU$183 without chain). Mcop has solid sugihara and chinesium chain combos for NZ$195



I'll buy one (along with some other stuff that I may or may not need) from Nate if/when he gets back on his feet again. Sure, it may not be the cheapest once the Oz dollar conversion comes into play but I understand from many posters here that he's a stand-up guy who looks after people. Turning up to see your business in ashes must be gutting. 



Logger nate said:


> Looks good, turned out better than this one




At least at the end it sounds like the saw largely escaped damage.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I'll buy one (along with some other stuff that I may or may not need) from Nate if/when he gets back on his feet again. Sure, it may not be the cheapest once the Oz dollar conversion comes into play but I understand from many posters here that he's a stand-up guy who looks after people. Turning up to see your business in ashes must be gutting.


Good luck. He stopped replying to my emails some time ago. I guess he got too busy and it wasn't worth his while or I wrote something that pissed him off. Up until then he was great to deal with and was my go-to guy for dolmar stuff in particular. You could also PM redbull660 and let him know what you are after and he might get back to you when/if he has one available. He does a heap of testing of different bar and chain combos and sells off the almost-new (used once or twice sort of thing) tsumura B&C combos at great prices.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Never ran one.
> It seems many like them, I have the 2511, it's a little beast so if it's anything like it I cant see any reason why it wouldn't be every bit as good as the 201, and way cheaper. Obviously this is all speculation, many guys have different expectations of products based on their particular situation, this is why I tell guys they need to get their hands on them and try them out.
> Have you ran the 201 rear handle, or are you just basing them being the same on specs, that's like saying a 550 and a 261 are basically the same, same cc class yes.


I thought you were talking about the 201t. I have a buddy that's replacing his t435 with a 201t shortly. I'll let him get some time on it and then see if I can take it for a spin. 
I'd like to run a 2511 some time. I got to handle one before Shirks closed but haven't run one yet.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Well finally! Nice looking wood, Neil. Those bits that are just a bit long to fit in the stove, can you split them a bit thinner and wedge them in diagonally? Otherwise it is a bit of a pain cutting a whole lot of smallish rounds in half (though you do have an excuse to run a saw, which is cool). Great getting a new contact for wood provision. I'd burn spruce if it turned up for free on my front lawn too.  Might keep it separate from my snob eucalypt though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I could probably get some of the shorter pieces to fit diagonally but tbh running the saw is a more attractive option and I actually quite like some really short pieces, particularly for one stove which is less wide but a little deeper and I can load it well front to back. Short splits are more awkward to stack, but I manage.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Yes I could probably get some of the shorter pieces to fit diagonally but tbh running the saw is a more attractive option and I actually quite like some really short pieces, particularly for one stove which is less wide but a little deeper and I can load it well front to back. Short splits are more awkward to stack, but I manage.


Thought of you the other day while going through some coins from my BIL's estate. found one of these.


----------



## LondonNeil

A half crown, before my time that. Born in 73 I've only known decimalised currency but it is wasn't until..oooo errrr... Maybe the 90s or 00s that the royal mint resized our 5 and 10 pence coins. Until then the half shilling and shilling had stayed in circulation as 5p and 10p so I know their worth. A crown is have to Google, but it's more than a shilling and less than a different sovereign (£1).


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone want to partake in a scroungers deal-sniffing treasure hunt? I figure some of us might have some extra spare time during our quarantines and perhaps we could collectively sniff out some fantastic deals on gear fellow scroungers need. Harnessing the power of the collective sort of thing.
> 
> Perhaps we could post what we need and see what the collective can find? Maybe @Cowboy254 could detail exactly what B&C he might be after, to kick-start this initiative? If it's a 36" 3/8 .063 for his 661 then, for example, comstocklogging have lightweight tsumuras for US$110 and powermatch for US$80. Coonasawchain have 36" GB protops for AU$150. Chainsawspares has solid tsumura bars and I'd guess their chinese chain combos at AU$210 (AU$183 without chain). Mcop has solid sugihara and chinesium chain combos for NZ$195


Sure. Maybe do a new thread so things don’t get buried in here?


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 812844
> 
> Got out to the woods for a bit today. Brought the shut ins with me, it's there first time out in 2 weeks.View attachment 812845
> View attachment 812846


That’s a lot of wood! Will keep you busy for a while!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Got booted again....


----------



## svk

Still quite a bit of snow out in the woods here but I’m itching for some trigger time. 

Some pics this morning. Robins showed up here yesterday as well. They showed up in town last week.


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> View attachment 812844
> 
> Got out to the woods for a bit today. Brought the shut ins with me, it's there first time out in 2 weeks.View attachment 812845
> View attachment 812846


That’s a big one, great pictures!


----------



## muad

Thanks to y’all talking about tires, I went ahead and ordered a set of BFG AT K02 DTs for the F350. Hoping to get them in and mounted this weekend.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, but that husky is a great saw for that job and it has much better reach.
> If you where here I'd have hooked you up with a chain, I cleaned a couple baby saws up today, two more to go.
> View attachment 812663


 chipper's saws are amazing machines. well, once he gets thru with them. always clean enough for the kitchen counter! maybe even clean enough to eat with... only cleaner ones are still... NIB... new in the box!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

!


Haywire said:


> A few of the saws I've seen in the Tradin' Post should've been labeled:
> *'POS'
> 'NFG'*



 better than a donut with my cup of morning  !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Thought of you the other day while going through some coins from my BIL's estate. found one of these.
> View attachment 812883



I have seen a few of those!! half crown 2 n 6. was worth about 35-cents back when we live in England. if my memory serves me right. the penny's were a bit bigger. and smaller, too. there were farthings and hay-pences, too. half a penny! a 'carry out, eat it now small bag of chips (fish n chips) was 3d. 3-pence. _"thrup-'ence"_ . 3d was unique... brass-ish and not round. multi-hex. and bus ride to swimming pool was a _'penny~apes!_' the conductor would call out loud, almost indifferent to us being onboard. penny and a half. a shilling would buy a lot of stuff. choco bars ice cream, so delish... 6d. shilling was about a dime in value. shilling 12d. 10 shilling, paper... half-pound... was about $1.40. the pound, £1, = to the dollar at $2.80 exchange rate. look at it now! and LN can correct me if I am wrong, think a quid was 21 shillings.

there was a saying the Blokes liked to use regarding the general, sometimes under the table attitudes about... _the rich Americans_

" ...under worked, over paid, over sexed... _and over here _!"

lol

part of my heritage and lineage, I liked living in England! 

_"thanks for the mems!"_


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> chipper's saws are amazing machines. well, once he gets thru with them. always clean enough for the kitchen counter! maybe even clean enough to eat with... only cleaner ones are still... NIB... new in the box!


I don't keep them all that clean, I try to get good pictures of them when they are clean though, and then clean them up nice again right before shipping them, but I do have a few I keep very clean most all the time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Still quite a bit of snow out in the woods here but I’m itching for some trigger time.
> 
> Some pics this morning. Robins showed up here yesterday as well. They showed up in town last week.
> View attachment 812942
> View attachment 812943


awesome svk! I can feel the cool crispness of the air... all the way down here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> 'PHO' - power head only.'P&C' - piston and cylinder ( or 'plug and jug').'NOS' - new, old stock.'OEM' - original equipment manufacturer.*Others?*Philbert



NIB new in box

one one of my other forums, there is an offering for a vintage generator that attaches to back of another machine... 'Brand New, never used'. still is NIB!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Still quite a bit of snow out in the woods here but I’m itching for some trigger time.
> 
> Some pics this morning. Robins showed up here yesterday as well. They showed up in town last week.
> View attachment 812942
> View attachment 812943


Great pictures Steve!


----------



## svk

Not an acronym, but I liked the ad "Sorta-Special" "Mint" Right @chipper1 

Mint is a subjective term LOL


----------



## Logger nate

Snowed 4” at the house last night. Friend that maintains road to radar site about 8 miles from us said half way up there was 16” of snow from last night. In the 20 years he’s worked there he hasn’t seen it snow that much this time of year before. Still snowing...


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Not an acronym, but I liked the ad "Sorta-Special" "Mint" Right @chipper1
> 
> Mint is a subjective term LOL


NIB and MINT!!


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> NIB and MINT!!


----------



## farmer steve

Dang site wouldn't let me put a picture or edit anything.


----------



## Lionsfan

muad said:


> Thanks to y’all talking about tires, I went ahead and ordered a set of BFG AT K02 DTs for the F350. Hoping to get them in and mounted this weekend.




Must admit, I'm sort of obsessive about tires, especially the winter variety.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Not an acronym, but I liked the ad "Sorta-Special" "Mint" Right @chipper1 Mint is a subjective term LOL



as in 'very'

kinda like "still in showroom condtion!" lol 

or: 'preowned, but still has plenty of curb appeal!'


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 813004


...made with real girl scouts.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 813004


Those could qualify as very special mint nib right now lol.
My girls had some yesterday, I didn't tell them they were made with organic, free range, gmo free, girl Scouts .


----------



## hamish

Gotta cut a trail in, I saw a spruce!


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Sure. Maybe do a new thread so things don’t get buried in here?


Go for it. Good luck.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> That’s a lot of wood! Will keep you busy for a while!



I've had people guess at better then 2 cord in the trunk alone and another in the top.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Mostly dragged brush today. Never was a fan. Shoulda burnt the pile first have to wait till next winter now.


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy254 said:


> Is it stihl growing? Looks kinda dead looking. Which means you should scrounge it and take pics. Let us know when you're done.


It's alive and well! Scrounge that old girl and they'll string you up for poachin'.


hamish said:


> Gotta cut a trail in, I saw a spruce!
> View attachment 813024
> View attachment 813025


Is that a Tundra?


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813053
> I've had people guess at better then 2 cord in the trunk alone and another in the top.


I think its certainty that much. Look up the weight of red oak when green and then weigh a few pieces, if I remember correctly its around 5400 a cord green. I wouldn't want to haul a 12' section of that trunk on my trailer and I can haul a cord on it no problem.


----------



## LondonNeil

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have seen a few of those!! half crown 2 n 6. was worth about 35-cents back when we live in England. if my memory serves me right. the penny's were a bit bigger. and smaller, too. there were farthings and hay-pences, too. half a penny! a 'carry out, eat it now small bag of chips (fish n chips) was 3d. 3-pence. _"thrup-'ence"_ . 3d was unique... brass-ish and not round. multi-hex. and bus ride to swimming pool was a _'penny~apes!_' the conductor would call out loud, almost indifferent to us being onboard. penny and a half. a shilling would buy a lot of stuff. choco bars ice cream, so delish... 6d. shilling was about a dime in value. shilling 12d. 10 shilling, paper... half-pound... was about $1.40. the pound, £1, = to the dollar at $2.80 exchange rate. look at it now! and LN can correct me if I am wrong, think a quid was 21 shillings.
> 
> there was a saying the Blokes liked to use regarding the general, sometimes under the table attitudes about... _the rich Americans_
> 
> " ...under worked, over paid, over sexed... _and over here _!"
> 
> lol
> 
> part of my heritage and lineage, I liked living in England!
> 
> _"thanks for the mems!"_


oops yes, you're right, a shilling became the 5 pence and the 10 pence was 2 shillings, 6d and 12d in old money.

the saying started with GIs I think


----------



## hamish

Haywire said:


> It's alive and well! Scrounge that old girl and they'll string you up for poachin'.
> 
> Is that a Tundra?



Of course 1985


----------



## SS396driver

7 days keged after 14 days the home brewed wheat beer is doing nicely. If I cant cut I might as well drink, have 13 gallons kegged


----------



## Logger nate

This picture was taken a few weeks ago, one of the county road crew guys said it snowed 2’ there last night
I
This is the road to my main firewood cutting area.


----------



## Haywire

hamish said:


> Of course 1985


Well let's see some pics.


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> This picture was taken a few weeks ago, one of the county road crew guys said it snowed 2’ there last nightView attachment 813086
> I
> This is the road to my main firewood cutting area.


Love the picture . But hate snow lol


----------



## Logger nate

We just had an earthquake


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> We just had an earthquake


They are not fun . People think we dont have them here but I can tell ya when the ground shakes and you hear the rolling thunder . You realise were just here and nature is in control .You ok ?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> We just had an earthquake


Felt it here too! That was crazy!


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> They are not fun . People think we dont have them here but I can tell ya when the ground shakes and you hear the rolling thunder . You realise were just here and nature is in control .You ok ?


Yeah pretty humbling. Yep all good here, thanks. Pretty good one, haven’t felt one like that sense we were in Alaska.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Pretty good one,


you know the rules: pics of the tectonic social distancing or it didn't happen






Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## Haywire

KiwiBro said:


> you know the rules: pics of the tectonic social distancing or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Earthquakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earthquake.usgs.gov


My caribou stayed put. Good test.


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> Gotta cut a trail in, I saw a spruce!
> View attachment 813024
> View attachment 813025



Go lad Go !!!!



woodchip rookie said:


> Got booted again....



Stop parking in the Hipster coffee shop parking lot when you go over to that vacant lot to scrounge some spruce !


----------



## dancan

I was at costco tonight , I scored a pkg of tp









BTW , there was pallets and pallets of tp .


----------



## Be Stihl

Ok I have found another oak fall, it still has leaves on it and they are dried up. Must have fell awhile back as it is spring here and no leaves have grown. Anyway, I have been calling these bur oak, which is in the white oak family. Does that sound and look right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I was at costco tonight , I scored a pkg of tp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , there was pallets and pallets of tp .


Quick, everyone to Nova Scotia  .


----------



## svk

What a cluster****. I swear every project I do takes more than expected.

I turned on the water in the guest house last weekend. First time I turned on the kitchen sink, the handle broke. No problem I’ll take the one from the house as the wife wants a new one in there.

Grab a new faucet for the house. Go to take off the old one. First thing I notice is it’s leaking profusely so it’s shot too. Then I can’t shut off the water to pull it out as the 38 year old shut off valves have hardened seals so they don’t shut off all the way.

So I get new shut off valves today. Shut off the main water and put them in tonight. Can’t get the old faucet off cause one of the nuts is so corroded that a wrench won’t loosen it without rounding the nut. Of course I don’t have a deep well socket in that size. 

Secondly the metal drain pipe/trap assembly was so rusted that when I spun the wrench, it literally poked a hole through it. So now the whole damn works is inop till I can get back to the store tomorrow.

I shouldn’t ***** too much as my dad built this place in 1982 and we’ve had to replace very little.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cheers to my old friend, black walnut. Another load is cut and waiting also.


----------



## svk

Highly valuable load there!


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813053
> I've had people guess at better then 2 cord in the trunk alone and another in the top.



Do you have access to a mill for the trunk?


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> Do you have access to a mill for the trunk?


I don't have a mill, though I do know a guy who built his own log size bandsaw that doesn't get used. I may check in with him to see if he wants to sell it. He's a bit of a mad scientist and I think he loses interest in projects once he's completed them. 

Either way, the stuff I'm cutting right now is the tops left from neighbor's wood lot that was logged a few years ago. So all the trunks are gone. There is one huge black walnut node where several branches grew out of that I thought could be interesting.

I did count 18 black walnut on my lot that are over 12" so I could sacrifice a few if I fell into a deal...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> there was a saying the Blokes liked to use regarding the general, sometimes under the table attitudes about... _the rich Americans_
> 
> " ...under worked, over paid, over sexed... _and over here _!"



Were you stationed in England during World War Two?


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813053
> I've had people guess at better then 2 cord in the trunk alone and another in the top.



Three feet across at the biggest?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't want to haul a 12' section of that trunk on my trailer and I can haul a cord on it no problem.



I have two 12 foot lengths of roughly 32 inch diameter black oak, I calculated them at about 4,400 lbs each. I need to move them 4-1/2 miles to the sawmill. One of these days.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have two 12 foot lengths of roughly 32 inch diameter black oak, I calculated them at about 4,400 lbs each. I need to move them 4-1/2 miles to the sawmill. One of these days.


I own a Lucas portable circular swingbade mill. The dealer in USA (baileys) will have a list of owners/contractors in each area and they could put you onto them. Might be less hassle for you to just have a lucas mill owner come out and knock out lumber or slabs from those logs. No transporting of logs, nor lumber, and you get to keep the offcuts and waste wood for firewood.

Used my mill today to cut two posts into crazy angles to use as legs for my coffee table project. Very versatile mill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> I own a Lucas portable circular swingbade mill. The dealer in USA (baileys) will have a list of owners/contractors in each area and they could put you onto them. Might be less hassle for you to just have a lucas mill owner come out and knock out lumber or slabs from those logs. No transporting of logs, nor lumber, and you get to keep the offcuts and waste wood for firewood.



Sounds like it’ll be more expensive. Also, this guy gives me the option of paying him with a portion of the lumber. Wouldn’t hurt to look though.


----------



## Ando81

Did that saw have an air cooled Volkswagen engine on it?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ando81 said:


> Did that saw have an air cooled Volkswagen engine on it?



Yup. It‘s one of these.






Portable Sawmills | Mobile Manufacturing - Mobile Dimension Saw


Mobile Manufacturing Company produces it's own saw blades, and offering the best portable sawmills in the world. Looking to find mobile sawmills! Rugged, American-made Portable Sawmills.




www.mobilemfg.com


----------



## Ando81

Cool, those engines have a sound of their own. It’s an impressive saw.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ando81 said:


> Cool, those engines have a sound of their own. It’s an impressive saw.



It’s my video, it was impressive to see it in person. I have other videos too, but haven’t uploaded them.

This picture is from the guy that referred me, he bought lumber to replace the siding on a cabin.


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to the farm again this morning. Might be the last chance for a while, we're meant to get rain the next 4 or 5 days, with snow on the hills Friday and Saturday. Might have an excuse to light the fire  .

I loaded up the last of the previous peppermint log and chucked in the small stuff for firepit wood.




I then found that I had a problem accessing my next scrounge log.




Stop following me! I don't have any food!




I don't know much about goats. If I don't give them any food then turn my back on them will I end up with a set of horns up the butt? I was taking no chances and walked backwards to the ute and got in, contemplating my next move. I decided to drive to a different log that wasn't covered in goats. 




This is also peppermint, and was from the same tree that the big hollow peppermint log that I cut up two weeks ago.




Limby did the work today and should have more than a Ranger load once I have it all split. 







I split up some but then ran out of time. Besides the goats might come back at any moment …


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Were you stationed in England during World War Two?



He was. He's doing pretty well to be swinging a chainsaw at 96 years old IMO. Good on you, BL!


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Well let's see some pics.
> View attachment 813087


Merry Tiller in the background?


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Do you have access to a mill for the trunk?


Not really a good mill log. Ants tore up a bunch of it.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Three feet across at the biggest?




More like 40+ average going to near 50 at the biggest section. 36" fiskars for scale.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sooooo many BTUs  

Cute little scrounge helpers, James.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Sooooo many BTUs
> 
> Cute little scrounge helpers, James.


Found this for your truck bumper Cowboy.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I've seen alot of things in/on scrounge wood but never goats.


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> Ok I have found another oak fall, it still has leaves on it and they are dried up. Must have fell awhile back as it is spring here and no leaves have grown. Anyway, I have been calling these bur oak, which is in the white oak family. Does that sound and look right?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not Bur Oak. Bur Oak has lobes that are bigger and spaced further apart. Only one or two on each side. This looks more like Chestnut Oak or Water Oak.


----------



## JustJeff

Wonder if goats would take off when you fire the saw up. Cows don't. I cut a couple trees in a pasture and all the cows came over to watch. Set my idling saw down for a moment to wrestle some brush and when I turned around, a cow was licking it! The rest licked my truck, it was a mess by the time I got out of there.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I don't know much about goats. If I don't give them any food then turn my back on them will I end up with a set of horns up the butt? I was taking no chances and walked backwards to the ute and got in, contemplating my next move. I decided to drive to a different log that wasn't covered in goats.


Probably have drop goats there or at least goats with teeth that can kill you. I think I heard that 8 of the 10 most deadly goat species in the world live in Australia.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Three feet across at the biggest?


I helped cut most of that bad boy up. The other guy there had a 42" bar on and I think we had to do a couple of cuts from both sides.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Tree and Great Helpers there James!


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Merry Tiller in the background?


It's a Snapper. The little Briggs on it burns so much oil, you get black lung from running it. Keeps the skeeters away though! haha


----------



## woodchip rookie




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Were you stationed in England during World War Two?



yes!.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to the farm again this morning. Might be the last chance for a while, we're meant to get rain the next 4 or 5 days, with snow on the hills Friday and Saturday. Might have an excuse to light the fire  .
> 
> I loaded up the last of the previous peppermint log and chucked in the small stuff for firepit wood.
> 
> View attachment 813181
> 
> 
> I then found that I had a problem accessing my next scrounge log.
> 
> View attachment 813180
> 
> 
> Stop following me! I don't have any food!
> 
> View attachment 813179
> 
> 
> I don't know much about goats. If I don't give them any food then turn my back on them will I end up with a set of horns up the butt? I was taking no chances and walked backwards to the ute and got in, contemplating my next move. I decided to drive to a different log that wasn't covered in goats.
> 
> View attachment 813182
> 
> 
> This is also peppermint, and was from the same tree that the big hollow peppermint log that I cut up two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 813182
> 
> 
> Limby did the work today and should have more than a Ranger load once I have it all split.
> 
> View attachment 813183
> 
> 
> View attachment 813184
> 
> 
> I split up some but then ran out of time. Besides the goats might come back at any moment …


nice pix! enjoyed the show. guess u din't bend over to start ur saws... lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813186
> 
> More like 40+ average going to near 50 at the biggest section. 36" fiskars for scale.



Wow! Yeah, I underestimated it. I was about ready to conk out by the time I posted that.


----------



## hamish




----------



## Deleted member 150358

I know the more power guys won't believe it. But it looks like between the unloved Stihl 038av and over looked Husqvarna 445 this old oaks met its match! Couple hours at the most and its firewood to split and brush to drag.



I was hoping to put a little time on some of the other saws but this just goes too nice.

Did I mention brush to drag?


----------



## knockbill

sixonetonoffun said:


> I know the more power guys won't believe it. But it looks like between the unloved Stihl 038av and over looked Husqvarna 445 this old oaks met its match! Couple hours at the most and its firewood to split and brush to drag.
> View attachment 813308
> 
> 
> I was hoping to put a little time on some of the other saws but this just goes too nice.
> 
> Did I mention brush to drag?


Looks like an Andrew Wyeth painting!!!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> I know the more power guys won't believe it.



Looks like with the hollow log, you weren’t cutting much wood at all.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> Looks like with the hollow log, you weren’t cutting much wood at all.


The trunk was bad. All I have left to do is the crotch and clean out smalls from the brush. Wouldn't make no difference to the 038 if they were solid. Pulled through this last fall.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

There is a little wood in that.


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> There is a little wood in that.View attachment 813321


Lookin good Six.


----------



## Philbert

Gasoline reported as low as $1.29 / gallon in some places around here! You guys still burning _wood_?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Consistently under $2!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

Hello again my old friend, highly valuable black walnut!


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Gasoline reported as low as $1.29 / gallon in some places around here! You guys still burning _wood_?
> 
> Philbert


 For some oil grades it has reached the perverse situation of producers paying customers to take it away.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Gasoline reported as low as $1.29 / gallon in some places around here! You guys still burning _wood_?
> 
> Philbert


Should I burn gasoline, not that I don't, just not in the house.
The cheapest around here is 1.37(about 2 weeks it's been there) and I get my 4% discount off that. Most stations here are hovering around 1.70-185 with a few other than Costco and Sams as low as 1.44.
I filled up everything for the 1.37 I could even a bunch of 5 gallons containers and my zero turn mower, then I got fuel for the tractor and an extra 5 gallons, paid 2.99 for all my e-free.
I heat with wood and use propane for hot water only, I use some hot water from the wood stove top.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> For some oil grades it has reached the perverse situation of producers paying customers to take it away.


I heard last nite most all of the worlds tanker ships were full and were sitting waiting to find some buyers.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I filled up everything for the 1.37 I could even a bunch of 5 gallons containers and my zero turn mower, . . .


I want to buy fuel futures - pay now and fill up later!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> I heard last nite most all of the worlds tanker ships were full and were sitting waiting to find some buyers.


Doesn't sound like there will be much new fracking going on. I wonder how that will come into play with LP and domestic pricing. Since exports are all the rage in Washington.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Should I burn gasoline, not that I don't, just not in the house.



I think he’s trying to say that’s an indicator that fuel oil prices are down.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## cat10ken

Get on your roof and wait for help to arrive!


----------



## U&A

Today’s scrounge. Relative decided they don’t want to burn wood anymore so I got the rest of it. Wonder how many years he’s been cutting wood with every piece being a different length[emoji23]

Cherry 
Oka
Maple
And some unknown 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## crowbuster

almost dry enough to go cut wood. Should rain anytime now. aint cut a lick all winter !


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> I heard last nite most all of the worlds tanker ships were full and were sitting waiting to find some buyers.


The well-funded who could afford to lease (and can find one) a tanker and skeleton crew for a year could buy at current spot prices, purchase a futures contract to sell in a years time at the agreed and much higher price, fill a tanker, park it off some coastline somewhere, netting roughly $2m per tanker when they deliver in a years time and have fully paid up the lease. If things carry on like this the counterparty risk of doing so (and/or insurance costs to cover it) are going to go through the roof and make it pointless but we sure do live in interesting times.

It wouldn't surprise me in this batshit crazy world, if some funds have done just this, built portfolios of tankers/contracts, packaged the portfolio/s into a 'security', borrowed against them, or sold the derivatives to an ever-dodgier phalanx of financial gurus who then borrow against these contracts, and the lenders have then sold derivatives of these securities to bag-holders around the world who, through the financial miracle of rehypothecation will be staring at a few hundred billion dollars in losses when the SHTF.

If I can hope for one good thing to come from the Chinese flu and incoming gobal financial meltdown, it's that we collectively pull our heads out of our asses and value far more the producers, healers, educators, and develop an enduring and palpable disdain for usurious money-changing parasites.

Oh, and converting volumes and dollars, 95 octane petrol has dropped to about US$4.60 a gallon here. No complimentary jar of petroleum jelly either.


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> Wonder how many years he’s been cutting wood with every piece being a different length



I used to cut with someone like that, it’s mind boggling.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Today’s scrounge. Relative decided they don’t want to burn wood anymore so I got the rest of it. Wonder how many years he’s been cutting wood with every piece being a different length[emoji23]
> 
> Cherry
> Oka
> Maple
> And some unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I always say if it fits in the stove good enough!


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> Not Bur Oak. Bur Oak has lobes that are bigger and spaced further apart. Only one or two on each side. This looks more like Chestnut Oak or Water Oak.



Thanks for the reply, I will read up on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/astrophysicist-gets-magnets-stuck-in-nose-while-trying-to-fight-face-touching-1.5516178



They even have Drop-magnets in Australia .


----------



## H-Ranch

Why, hello there again my old friend, highly valuable black walnut!


----------



## dancan

Here's a psa derail .
Knowledge is empowering .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Wonder if goats would take off when you fire the saw up. Cows don't. I cut a couple trees in a pasture and all the cows came over to watch. Set my idling saw down for a moment to wrestle some brush and when I turned around, a cow was licking it! The rest licked my truck, it was a mess by the time I got out of there.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Cows do come running when the saw goes off, they know theres fresh greens being served, and plenty of salt too.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I heard last nite most all of the worlds tanker ships were full and were sitting waiting to find some buyers.


I'm currently saving up for one, wanna buy a husky, saving the stihls for the tanker .


Philbert said:


> I want to buy fuel futures - pay now and fill up later!
> 
> Philbert


Wanna go in on a tanker or two with me .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 813352


Reminds me of when we had one here a while back.
I was working on a garage roof for a buddy, the neighbor comes out and says, did you feel that, I said, feel what, he says the earthquake.
Have you ever looked up how many earthquakes happen over 2.5 in a month , I think it's around 2500-3k world wide, I'm just glad we don't get them bad here.
Glad your all okay, hope you get the chair back up okay.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Today’s scrounge. Relative decided they don’t want to burn wood anymore so I got the rest of it. Wonder how many years he’s been cutting wood with every piece being a different length[emoji23]
> 
> Cherry
> Oka
> Maple
> And some unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


What's up neighbor.
Nice looking wood and racks. I think I've found a new use for all the trampoline frames I see laying around .


----------



## svk

My wren/chickadee/nuthatch houses are ready to go. Moving up the spectrum to swallow houses next. All of the lumber on the three new houses was scrounged.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My wren/chickadee/nuthatch houses are ready to go. Moving up the spectrum to swallow houses next. All of the lumber on the three new houses was scrounged.
> View attachment 813451


Looks good Steve, except that one on the right, are those ohio state colors .


----------



## Philbert

You need a branding iron to durably mark your name in them, for historical purposes!

Philbert


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> What's up neighbor.
> Nice looking wood and racks. I think I've found a new use for all the trampoline frames I see laying around .



Hi Brett!

[emoji1303]
Thanks

Wanted a set of racks that would keep rounds off the ground when i could not get to my back yard when its to muddy. Im officially blocked from both sides of the woods. Its get stuck country back there. 

The 2 racks hold an 8’bed truck load perfectly.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

After enduring some very frustrating business conversations (don't ask), I found a little time to split some wood with the Fiskars. Actually did a good bit of it left handed today, which I have not done in a long while.

Some of the Shag Hickory was very stubborn today, so I mostly split the Red Oak and Black Birch (which split surprisingly well). Not a whole lot, but it got me outside and some exercise, and I knew Cowboy wanted to see the pics! (Was tough to keep my shadow out of it).


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> The well-funded who could afford to lease (and can find one) a tanker and skeleton crew for a year could buy at current spot prices, purchase a futures contract to sell in a years time at the agreed and much higher price, fill a tanker, park it off some coastline somewhere, netting roughly $2m per tanker when they deliver in a years time and have fully paid up the lease.


Sounds better than filling my bathtub . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

It's back to winter here, for a few days anyway. Split another load of red fir for the stockpile.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> After enduring some very frustrating business conversations (don't ask), I found a little time to split some wood with the Fiskars. Actually did a good bit of it left handed today, which I have not done in a long while.
> 
> Some of the Shag Hickory was very stubborn today, so I mostly split the Red Oak and Black Birch (which split surprisingly well). Not a whole lot, but it got me outside and some exercise, and I knew Cowboy wanted to see the pics! (Was tough to keep my shadow out of it).



I LOVE me some Fiskars time. Why split left handed? Practicing entering a room going right?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Hi Brett!
> 
> [emoji1303]
> Thanks
> 
> Wanted a set of racks that would keep rounds off the ground when i could not get to my back yard when its to muddy. Im officially blocked from both sides of the woods. Its get stuck country back there.
> 
> The 2 racks hold an 8’bed truck load perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


They look great, how did the boy take it when you told him the trampoline was getting confiscated .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> After enduring some very frustrating business conversations (don't ask), I found a little time to split some wood with the Fiskars. Actually did a good bit of it left handed today, which I have not done in a long while.
> 
> Some of the Shag Hickory was very stubborn today, so I mostly split the Red Oak and Black Birch (which split surprisingly well). Not a whole lot, but it got me outside and some exercise, and I knew Cowboy wanted to see the pics! (Was tough to keep my shadow out of it).


Nice work Mike.
I see in your pictures you even went ambidextrous lol.
Sorry about the conversations not going so well. 
I had some today that didn't go very well either, they were all with me and paperwork though . I went thru a lot and I now have enough paper that I took out of my file cabinets that I think I can just burn that to heat the house until summer.
I found some interesting stuff in there.
Here's one that you'll like, blast from the past, back when my taxes were simple .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> They look great, how did the boy take it when you told him the trampoline was getting confiscated .



[emoji23][emoji23]

Got it from a guy at work 2 years ago. The boy actually JUST got a trampoline for is birthday. My knees and ankles recently reminded me why i stoped doing that stuff.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> I LOVE me some Fiskars time. Why split left handed? Practicing entering a room going right?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM



Just to change it up. Always good to be coordinated both ways. Never know when you will hurt something and have to do things differently.

When I got some tennis elbow in my right arm a few years ago I was starting all my saws lefty!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been watching the snow melt, on the webcam in the nearest town. Thinking I’ll get up there soon and work on the wood, now we have three more days of snow forecast. Not much accumulation expected, but it’ll keep things cold enough to prevent melting of what’s already there.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> My wren/chickadee/nuthatch houses are ready to go. Moving up the spectrum to swallow houses next. All of the lumber on the three new houses was scrounged.
> View attachment 813451


My old neighbor built a bunch of bluebird houses and put them up but the tree swallows took them over. Must have been the right size hole for them. My barn swallows haven't shown up yet but should be soon.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I always say if it fits in the stove good enough!


This is the correct answer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> This is the correct answer.



If stability of the stack, and measuring how much you have aren’t an issue.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Sounds better than filling my bathtub . . .
> 
> Philbert


I wonder if things will get so bad that steel producing countries will throw some money at the mills and workers to build tank farms, then buy oil while it's cheap. Basically, massively expanding the national strategic reserves while keeping a sector or two on life support. Might pay off in the long run. We have a coastal refinery here set up to handle tanker loads but they'll run out of land unless the govt steps in and buys up land they can pump to for the tank farms. The arbitrage margins are probably enough to make it a not totally nuts proposition.


----------



## moresnow

KiwiBro said:


> I wonder if things will get so bad that steel producing countries will throw some money at the mills and workers to build tank farms, then buy oil while it's cheap. Basically, massively expanding the national strategic reserves while keeping a sector or two on life support. Might pay off in the long run. We have a coastal refinery here set up to handle tanker loads but they'll run out of land unless the govt steps in and buys up land they can pump to for the tank farms. The arbitrage margins are probably enough to make it a not totally nuts proposition.


Got a feeling the situation is escalating at a rate of pace that makes land acquisition and building new tank farms in time unlikely. JMO


----------



## Deleted member 150358

@chipper1 These look possible to retrofit. I think I'll check with a local dealer when its safe to leave home again... Well actually when I can get there.
505 19 73-01


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> @chipper1 These look possible to retrofit. I think I'll check with a local dealer when its safe to leave home again... Well actually when I can get there.
> 505 19 73-01
> View attachment 813628


Yep, I've looked at that possibility myself. The newer clutch covers have recesses on the back side that you would have to drill into a non captive nut cover so that the little tabs can reach the back/have something to hold onto/are not into the mating surface of the bar.
I'd like to be able to do that on my 346's. The best clutch cover upgrade on the 346 saws is to use a 455/460 clutch cover and then remove the tensioner from the case, then you get a proper side tensioner .


----------



## U&A

Another dead ash [emoji41]. Courtesy of The 2166/72







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Steve, except that one on the right, are those ohio state colors .


I should have clarified, that house is about 20 years old, my grandpa built it before he passed away. I am just getting around to putting it up. I think he painted it to complement his house which was red brick with white siding. We still have several houses he built in the 70's and 80's up around the property. The mounting boards eventually crack because the tree sucks the nails through but the houses themselves last nearly forever. Then I just screw in a new mounting board and they are good for another 10-15 years. A lot of times the trees die before the house rots out!

The three fresh houses are ones I built.


Philbert said:


> You need a branding iron to durably mark your name in them, for historical purposes!


My neighbor did that on his wood duck houses with little brass plates stamped with his name. We still have one up down by the lake. He passed 27 years ago and the house is still going!


farmer steve said:


> My old neighbor built a bunch of bluebird houses and put them up but the tree swallows took them over. Must have been the right size hole for them. My barn swallows haven't shown up yet but should be soon.


Tree swallows do use the same size hole as bluebirds! We have never had bluebirds out here as they prefer farmland. I have seen a few migrating though. We used to have between 5-10 pairs of swallows every year. Now we have 1-2 at most. Occasionally we get a flying squirrel to use one of the houses. They are funny because they pack the thing completely full of leaves. Like packed so tight I do not know how they can even breathe in there LOL. I have gone to clean out the houses a few times in the spring and there is still a flying squirrel in the nest LOL. They sure do "fly" when you drop the bottom out of the house. I did put the nests back in for the ones in use and they went right back to using them.


----------



## hamish

Its all around ya! Canada that is, beautiful big sky day.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Its all around ya! Canada that is, beautiful big sky day.View attachment 813653
> View attachment 813654
> View attachment 813655


Nice! Meatloaf under that cheese in the CI loaf pan?


----------



## KiwiBro

moresnow said:


> Got a feeling the situation is escalating at a rate of pace that makes land acquisition and building new tank farms in time unlikely. JMO


Look how fast they managed to get nearly everyone into voluntary house arrest. Not many would have thought it possible at any pace but here we are. 
We don't need the physical storage capacity immediately just lease the tankers now to get the spot oil prices or commit to set delivery dates to give enough time to buy or lease the land and build the tank farm. That is, if we can even get a tanker.

Being coastal, when/if things get back to normal, and we've used up the cheap oil, we can turn the tanks into fish farms.

If it's Greta's worst nightmare, it might be a good idea.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Look how fast they managed to get nearly everyone into voluntary house arrest. Not many would have thought it possible at any pace but here we are.
> We don't need the physical storage capacity immediately just lease the tankers now to get the spot oil prices or commit to set delivery dates to give enough time to buy or lease the land and build the tank farm. That is, if we can even get a tanker.
> 
> Being coastal, when/if things get back to normal, and we've used up the cheap oil, we can turn the tanks into fish farms.
> 
> If it's Greta's worst nightmare, it might be a good idea.


I could be wrong but isn't insurances the most cost of a venture lease of a tanker? I'm thinking policies are rather short term? Might be better investing that route. Easier for little guys to get in on for sure.


----------



## James Miller

#stir crazy chassis work. 
No idea if I'm doing it right but I'm doing it lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813695
> 
> #stir crazy chassis work.
> No idea if I'm doing it right but I'm doing it lol.


I have one with cutters like that on the 011. I was a little worried they'd all break off first run but they did ok. Pulled a little harder then I expected.


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> I have one with cutters like that on the 011. I was a little worried they'd all break off first run but they did ok. Pulled a little harder then I expected.


I'm amazed how well this thing cuts for as ugly as my square fileing looks. Had a lot of guys tell me that ugly doesn't mean underperforming. Still like to get to a point that I feel good about posting pictures of my cutters.
I'm dog bone the drivers, file the rivets down, and file the front of the rakers back and thin them. It will probably break the chain first time I put it in wood. But i have all the time i could need so why not learn something.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'm amazed how well this thing cuts for as ugly as my square fileing looks. Had a lot of guys tell me that ugly doesn't mean underperforming. Still like to get to a point that I feel good about posting pictures of my cutters.
> I'm dog bone the drivers, file the rivets down, and file the front of the rakers back and thin them. It will probably break the chain first time I put it in wood. But i have all the time i could need so why not learn something.


The dog boning looks pretty good.
The cutter is a bit far back compared to where most who build fast chains have them at. For the best action in the wood guys want them to be just ahead of the rear rivet, and then they cut the heal making the overall size of the cutter smaller, which will lighten the tooth/chain(helpful on a 3 cube chain).
I would like to get to a point where I could take good pictures of cutters lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

Almost two weeks of sweating on the top curing before it finally cooperated and i could take it out of the mould. Plenty left to do but as a first fit to get a photo of progress, I'm reasonably happy. Yet again though, I've made something so freak'n heavy it's a struggle to lift. Thankfully it's going on a concrete slab and the legs have a big base area to help spread the load. That said, their carpet is not going to bounce back in a hurry.




Should i keep the edges on the top square with a small bevel like it was glass, or round it off a heap so it isn't so boxy? the original plan was to totally encase the legs in epoxy like the top, in which case i'd just be putting a small bevel on the edges but it already drank so much resin it was too expensive to throw more at the legs (they'll get a final sand and coat though). So, this is why I'm thinking about softening the edges on the table top also. Maybe not even straight too, just sand slightly wavy edges and then round them over, so looks a bit more organic and matches the legs a bit better?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Top has only just cured in last few days. That's almost two weeks of sweating on it curing before it finally cooperated. Plenty left to do but as a first fit to get a photo of progress away to Niece, I'm reasonably happy. Yet again though, I've made soemthing so freak'n heavy it's a struggle to lift. The top is like a slab of solid concrete. Thankfully it's going on concrete and there is a big base to the legs to help spread the load. That said, their carpet is not going to bounce back in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 813701
> 
> 
> Should i keep the edges on the top square with a small bevel like it was glass, or round it off a heap so it isn't so boxy? the original plan was to totally encase the legs in epoxy like the top, in which case i'd just be putting a small bevel on the edges but it already drank so much resin it was too expensive to throw more at the legs (they'll get a final sand and coat though). So, this is why I'm thinking about softening the edges on the table top also. Maybe not even straight too, just sand slightly wavy edges and then round them over, so looks a bit more organic and matches the legs a bit better?


I think as long as the corners are rounded out good. Safer that way.


----------



## KiwiBro

sixonetonoffun said:


> I think as long as the corners are rounded out good. Safer that way.


Yeah, imagine walking into that in the dead of night. Ouch. Was thinking i might also use a little luminescent powder in some resin and onto each corner. Wont really see it until the lights are out.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The dog boning looks pretty good.
> The cutter is a bit far back compared to where most who build fast chains have them at. For the best action in the wood guys want them to be just ahead of the rear rivet, and then they cut the heal making the overall size of the cutter smaller, which will lighten the tooth/chain(helpful on a 3 cube chain).
> I would like to get to a point where I could take good pictures of cutters lol.




Things to apply to the next one. The one I'm playing with now is just a learning process. Good info in that post thank you.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Almost two weeks of sweating on the top curing before it finally cooperated and i could take it out of the mould. Plenty left to do but as a first fit to get a photo of progress, I'm reasonably happy. Yet again though, I've made something so freak'n heavy it's a struggle to lift. Thankfully it's going on a concrete slab and the legs have a big base area to help spread the load. That said, their carpet is not going to bounce back in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 813701
> 
> 
> Should i keep the edges on the top square with a small bevel like it was glass, or round it off a heap so it isn't so boxy? the original plan was to totally encase the legs in epoxy like the top, in which case i'd just be putting a small bevel on the edges but it already drank so much resin it was too expensive to throw more at the legs (they'll get a final sand and coat though). So, this is why I'm thinking about softening the edges on the table top also. Maybe not even straight too, just sand slightly wavy edges and then round them over, so looks a bit more organic and matches the legs a bit better?


I'd round the corners. The top is the real show piece. Why not just put a satin finish on the base pieces? 
Either way, cool project, you're quite the artist!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> After enduring some very frustrating business conversations (don't ask), I found a little time to split some wood with the Fiskars. Actually did a good bit of it left handed today, which I have not done in a long while.
> 
> Some of the Shag Hickory was very stubborn today, so I mostly split the Red Oak and Black Birch (which split surprisingly well). Not a whole lot, but it got me outside and some exercise, and I knew Cowboy wanted to see the pics! (Was tough to keep my shadow out of it).



Pardon this city boy, but what constitutes a right versus left hand split? I choke my right hand up high, slide it down to my left as the Fiskars head is sliding reaching a rapid rate of speed downward to split. Feet parallel, Fiskars striking down the center line of my body.

Always looking to learn and gain knowledge....


----------



## LondonNeil

ryan, that's RHed. the dominant hand steers, the weaker hand just holds tight and pulls. I'm a leftie and my left goes to the top and slides down.



KiwiBro said:


> Almost two weeks of sweating on the top curing before it finally cooperated and i could take it out of the mould. Plenty left to do but as a first fit to get a photo of progress, I'm reasonably happy. Yet again though, I've made something so freak'n heavy it's a struggle to lift. Thankfully it's going on a concrete slab and the legs have a big base area to help spread the load. That said, their carpet is not going to bounce back in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 813701
> 
> 
> Should i keep the edges on the top square with a small bevel like it was glass, or round it off a heap so it isn't so boxy? the original plan was to totally encase the legs in epoxy like the top, in which case i'd just be putting a small bevel on the edges but it already drank so much resin it was too expensive to throw more at the legs (they'll get a final sand and coat though). So, this is why I'm thinking about softening the edges on the table top also. Maybe not even straight too, just sand slightly wavy edges and then round them over, so looks a bit more organic and matches the legs a bit better?


wowsers! stunning but it looks mismatched....the legs so thick yet the top not,plus the legs rustic and the top glassy smooth. I was thinking wavey edge the top before i read it....although it may just look silly, like more mismatching of stuff. Phenomenal work Kbro, but I am undecided. it looks so weird to me that my head can't see how big it is....my eyes tell me its something dinky, really dinky...a little foot stall dinky....as the legs are so chunky and if that were a dinning table you'd need a crane to lift it.


----------



## square1

U&A said:


> Another dead ash [emoji41]. Courtesy of The 2166/72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice stump!


----------



## Lionsfan

Was splitting some beech rounds today. Nice, green, healthy tree, but it needed to come out to open up the canopy. About 25ft. from the base, I started finding some lively white grubs. A couple of them were the size of a pencil and 2 inches long. Should have taken a couple pictures, but we were rockin' and roliin', and I didn't want to halt production. Never seen them before. I've heard about the bark fungus caused by an insect, are these the culprits?


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Almost two weeks of sweating on the top curing before it finally cooperated and i could take it out of the mould. Plenty left to do but as a first fit to get a photo of progress, I'm reasonably happy. Yet again though, I've made something so freak'n heavy it's a struggle to lift. Thankfully it's going on a concrete slab and the legs have a big base area to help spread the load. That said, their carpet is not going to bounce back in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 813701
> 
> 
> Should i keep the edges on the top square with a small bevel like it was glass, or round it off a heap so it isn't so boxy? the original plan was to totally encase the legs in epoxy like the top, in which case i'd just be putting a small bevel on the edges but it already drank so much resin it was too expensive to throw more at the legs (they'll get a final sand and coat though). So, this is why I'm thinking about softening the edges on the table top also. Maybe not even straight too, just sand slightly wavy edges and then round them over, so looks a bit more organic and matches the legs a bit better?


Very nice . I like to camfered edges on tables


----------



## SS396driver

Today's victim. One of the hickory's that I left in length the 395xp cut it very quickly. Had to sharpen the chain every two cuts got 3 nice boards before it hit the soft area . But I'll get a few nice 1x6 out of the rest


----------



## H-Ranch

So nice to see you my old friend, highly valuable black walnut!


And a regular boring old load of perfect diameter, popcorn dry, straight, barkless dead oak. I would cut a lot more of this given the chance.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Today's victim. One of the hickory's that I left in length the 395xp cut it very quickly. Had to sharpen the chain every two cuts got 3 nice boards before it hit the soft area . But I'll get a few nice 1x6 out of the restView attachment 813713
> View attachment 813714
> View attachment 813715
> View attachment 813716


Very nice!


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> So nice to see you my old friend, highly valuable black walnut!
> View attachment 813718
> 
> And a regular boring old load of perfect diameter, popcorn dry, straight, barkless dead oak. I would cut a lot more of this given the chance.
> View attachment 813721
> 
> View attachment 813722


Always love getting dry wood .


----------



## woodchip rookie

I'll be runnin saws tomorow...found a shopping mall scrounge. I guess firewood is on clearance


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> I'd round the corners. The top is the real show piece. Why not just put a satin finish on the base pieces?
> Either way, cool project, you're quite the artist!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


To be clear, rounding the corners as in the vertical edges, so that if looking at it in plan view it'll look like this?



But the top and bottom edges just get a light chamfer/bevel, or rounded over with a, say, 1/2" round router bit on the top and maybe just a small pencil round bit for the bottom edges? That's a good idea for satin legs, thanks. The top will probably not be a full gloss anyway by the time I have sanded it, if that kauri table i did recently is any indication of how much of a nightmare it is to get it to a nice gloss without showing every imperfection. Nah, I'm no artist. Just bungling along trying a few things here and there. Not really a creative person, quite the opposite really.


LondonNeil said:


> wowsers! stunning but it looks mismatched....the legs so thick yet the top not,plus the legs rustic and the top glassy smooth. I was thinking wavey edge the top before i read it....although it may just look silly, like more mismatching of stuff. Phenomenal work Kbro, but I am undecided. it looks so weird to me that my head can't see how big it is....my eyes tell me its something dinky, really dinky...a little foot stall dinky....as the legs are so chunky and if that were a dinning table you'd need a crane to lift it.


The legs are roughly 300x300 square posts. The top is 1550 long, 750 wide, and the top of the top is about 450 from the ground and about 90mm thick. The top will be flattened and thicknessed to about 75-80mm thick when finished.
Yeah, I'm unable to decide yet if go with wavey edges or keep them dead straight. Straight is not going to match the wavey edges of the legs and I agree it seems mismatched. Perfect world, I could afford to do the legs in resin and square edged too, then everything matches. Might wait until I get the top to final thickness before deciding which way to go. It's heavy. Can't really lift the top. One end at a time, but not completely. Legs come apart or else wouldn't be able to lift them either.


SS396driver said:


> Very nice . I like to camfered edges on tables


 Thanks, might go that way if only it doesn't look silly. I guess I could do that first, stand back and check it and if looks crap there'll still be enough meat left to round it over instead.


----------



## svk

Heading to the cabin tomorrow. Going in by snowmobile as there’s still plenty of snow up there.

Not like I need any more wood up there but I’m tempted to do some scrounging by snowmobile now that there’s a crust on the snow. Maybe go after some oak, ash, or tamarack.


----------



## MustangMike

On the Fiskars X-27, I just keep my hands a few inches apart and don't slide the upper hand. Right handed, the Left hand is near the end of the handle, Left handed the Right hand is near the end of the handle.

Cityboy??? Well, I was born there, but we moved when I was one. Yea, I had to work there a lot, but never lived there.


----------



## MustangMike

Beautiful work Kiwi, but I'd like to see a pic from the top.

If possible, because it looks angular any way, I'd like to see a 45* bevel instead of rounding, I think it would look real cool!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Beautiful work Kiwi, but I'd like to see a pic from the top.
> 
> If possible, because it looks angular any way, I'd like to see a 45* bevel instead of rounding, I think it would look real cool!


ooooh that's an interesting option that has spawned a few more ideas now too. Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> To be clear, rounding the corners as in the vertical edges, so that if looking at it in plan view it'll look like this?
> View attachment 813731
> 
> 
> But the top and bottom edges just get a light chamfer/bevel, or rounded over with a, say, 1/2" round router bit on the top and maybe just a small pencil round bit for the bottom edges? That's a good idea for satin legs, thanks. The top will probably not be a full gloss anyway by the time I have sanded it, if that kauri table i did recently is any indication of how much of a nightmare it is to get it to a nice gloss without showing every imperfection. Nah, I'm no artist. Just bungling along trying a few things here and there. Not really a creative person, quite the opposite really.
> 
> The legs are roughly 300x300 square posts. The top is 1550 long, 750 wide, and the top of the top is about 450 from the ground and about 90mm thick. The top will be flattened and thicknessed to about 75-80mm thick when finished.
> Yeah, I'm unable to decide yet if go with wavey edges or keep them dead straight. Straight is not going to match the wavey edges of the legs and I agree it seems mismatched. Perfect world, I could afford to do the legs in resin and square edged too, then everything matches. Might wait until I get the top to final thickness before deciding which way to go. It's heavy. Can't really lift the top. One end at a time, but not completely. Legs come apart or else wouldn't be able to lift them either.
> Thanks, might go that way if only it doesn't look silly. I guess I could do that first, stand back and check it and if looks crap there'll still be enough meat left to round it over instead.


Yes just like you described.


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

square1 said:


> Nice stump!



Thanks,

Im getting better [emoji4]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> I'll be runnin saws tomorow...found a shopping mall scrounge. I guess firewood is on clearance



Watch where you park , wouldn't want you to get booted again !


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> Today's victim. One of the hickory's that I left in length the 395xp cut it very quickly. Had to sharpen the chain every two cuts got 3 nice boards before it hit the soft area . But I'll get a few nice 1x6 out of the restView attachment 813713
> View attachment 813714
> View attachment 813715
> View attachment 813716


Looks good!


----------



## Cowboy254

Lionsfan said:


> Was splitting some beech rounds today. Nice, green, healthy tree, but it needed to come out to open up the canopy. About 25ft. from the base, I started finding some lively white grubs. A couple of them were the size of a pencil and 2 inches long. Should have taken a couple pictures, but we were rockin' and roliin', and I didn't want to halt production. Never seen them before. I've heard about the bark fungus caused by an insect, are these the culprits?



I can tell you what they are - bait. Grab 'em and go fishing!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I can tell you what they are - bait. Grab 'em and go fishing!


And that dirt that they are in is great for any garden, landscaping, or even potted plants, doesn't get much richer in organic material.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813706
> 
> Things to apply to the next one. The one I'm playing with now is just a learning process. Good info in that post thank you.


The right cutter looks about right although it appears a bit longer than the left which is further back than I would start with.
Those Carlton chains will be a lot easier to trim the front of the raker back and thin since they angle back.
As I was saying I sure wish I had a better camera for pictures, maybe my next phone will have a nice one .


----------



## farmer steve

Brain teaser for the day since you all are bored being locked up with this virus sh!t. Split and stacked this morning. 15 different species of wood in this pile. Guess what they are. Hint. NO spruce!!


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> 15 different species of wood in this pile. Guess what they are. Hint. NO spruce!!


Fire. Wood.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak, Wh Oak, Ash, Shag Hickory, Mulberry, Pig Nut Hickory, Sugar Maple, Red Maple, Apple, Black Locust ...

How is my guessing going?


----------



## MustangMike

I left out Silver Maple, I know you have them around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Fire. Wood.
> 
> Philbert



You beat me to it...


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak, Wh Oak, Ash, Shag Hickory, Mulberry, Pig Nut Hickory, Sugar Maple, Red Maple, Apple, Black Locust ...
> How is my guessing going?


8 for 15 Mike.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Been stocking up on chain. I still need 1-28" haven't checked size yet
1-24" old size 81dl I think
Then I should be good for a bit. 



Got a pair of Starret A&B pin vices used off eBay. Nice quality stuff there!


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Brain teaser for the day since you all are bored being locked up with this virus sh!t. Split and stacked this morning. 15 different species of wood in this pile. Guess what they are. Hint. NO spruce!!
> View attachment 813921


I guess spru.... oh.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Brain teaser for the day since you all are bored being locked up with this virus sh!t. Split and stacked this morning. 15 different species of wood in this pile. Guess what they are. Hint. NO spruce!!
> View attachment 813921


Are you differentiating the subspecies red oak/white oak, hickories, etc?


----------



## svk

Waiting for my son to finish his online class then we are on our way. Had a bunch of freezing rain this morning so my truck, snowmobile, and everything outside is covered in ice. Oh well, the shack will heat up quickly.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> I'm amazed how well this thing cuts for as ugly as my square fileing looks. Had a lot of guys tell me that ugly doesn't mean underperforming. Still like to get to a point that I feel good about posting pictures of my cutters.
> I'm dog bone the drivers, file the rivets down, and file the front of the rakers back and thin them. It will probably break the chain first time I put it in wood. But i have all the time i could need so why not learn something.



I won’t judge what your cutters look like. I would love to see pictures of them and learn from your experiences. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Every year I seem to get worse with my tolerance for heat. Today I think is the warmest day of the year or close to at least. 61° sunny and not a cloud in sight. Here I am wearing a sun hat and thinking about how I wish it was a bit cooler[emoji23][emoji23]

Mosquitoes also appeared yesterday and started biting as well


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his online class then we are on our way. Had a bunch of freezing rain this morning so my truck, snowmobile, and everything outside is covered in ice. Oh well, the shack will heat up quickly.



I know what freezing rain is from when I was stationed in Germany, most Californian’s wouldn’t know what you were talking about. Fun stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Every year I seem to get worse with my tolerance for heat. Today I think is the warmest day of the year or close to at least. 61° sunny and not a cloud in sight. Here I am wearing a sun hat and thinking about how I wish it was a bit cooler[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Mosquitoes also appeared yesterday and started biting as well
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Seen a mosquito yesterday. It's snowing now lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Beech, Black Walnut and maybe cottonwood.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Are you differentiating the subspecies red oak/white oak, hickories, etc?


Yes.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Beech, Black Walnut and maybe cottonwood.


2 outta 3.


----------



## MustangMike

Pin Oak, Chestnut Oak, Black Oak, Honey Locust


----------



## H-Ranch

Why look at how beautiful the emperor's (@Cowboy254) new load of firewood is! Isn't it beautiful fellas? I've never seen such a splendid display of a wheelbarrow full of new firewood. It's not as if I forgot to take a picture until after it was stacked or anything.


The second load of new firewood is not quite as beautiful.


The third load is just standard highly valuable black walnut.


----------



## cat10ken

Red elm, rock elm, box elder, willow, sumac, ironwood


----------



## KiwiBro

Winter is almost here. A light dusting this morning.


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> Red elm, rock elm, box elder, willow, sumac, ironwood


Sorry,all nopes.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Pin Oak, Chestnut Oak, Black Oak, Honey Locust


1 outta 4 Mike. Chestnut oak.


----------



## James Miller

Got a little yellow wood today

Couldn't figure out how to get the video on here.


----------



## cat10ken

Mulberry, sassafras, white pine, cherry, hackberry.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MasterMinds dumping a variety of saws over ~>


----------



## Del_

turnkey4099 said:


> Still under the weather Feel odd, stom acn has a weak steady pain. M ay be constipation . I 'll take a pill for thay
> '
> ballance is shot, I bounce off walls when I got up.
> 
> Not betterer by morni ng I go to the clinic



This is Harry's last posting in some time.

We haven't heard from Harry for about ten days now. He said he was feeling badly. He's in the early Covid-19 area and may be 80 years old or so. 

Wishing Harry the best!


----------



## MustangMike

How did I not say Black Cherry, did anyone say Black Birch?

How many are we still missing Steve?


----------



## svk

Lots of snow here still. Ended up getting the snowmobile stuck several times near the cabin where nobody had ridden all winter.

My woodpile stacks look good. Almost full too.


----------



## tfp

Got out while we are still able to get out and cut a heap of firewood with my brother in law for his household and my parents as well. I figure it’s going to be important for them to keep the house warm this winter (we live in a tropical area so it doesn’t get too crazy) so they don’t pick up any other bugs that might complicate the big bug we are all trying to avoid. My 460 magnum’s first run with a new 25 inch stihl light bar and full chisel chain. My brother in law is a Husky guy and ran his 372xp. They both chewed up a mix of dead red gum, blue gum, and ironbark. One re-sharpen on each saw for this whole lot, two tanks of fuel each. It certainly helps when there is no bark to hold dirt and blunt your chain.


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more loads tonight. Some perfect diameter poles and some good solid 15" diameter ash. Will be getting more of the ash tomorrow. Still so much more to get.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lots of snow here still. Ended up getting the snowmobile stuck several times near the cabin where nobody had ridden all winter.
> 
> My woodpile stacks look good. Almost full too.
> 
> View attachment 814049
> View attachment 814050
> View attachment 814051
> View attachment 814052
> View attachment 814053


Sure looks beautiful up there.
It got up to 64 here today, I almost took my shirt off, but I found a place in the shade a bit lol.
How much space is in the cabin.


----------



## Cowboy254

tfp said:


> View attachment 814054
> View attachment 814055
> 
> Got out while we are still able to get out and cut a heap of firewood with my brother in law for his household and my parents as well. I figure it’s going to be important for them to keep the house warm this winter (we live in a tropical area so it doesn’t get too crazy) so they don’t pick up any other bugs that might complicate the big bug we are all trying to avoid. My 460 magnum’s first run with a new 25 inch stihl light bar and full chisel chain. My brother in law is a Husky guy and ran his 372xp. They both chewed up a mix of dead red gum, blue gum, and ironbark. One re-sharpen on each saw for this whole lot, two tanks of fuel each. It certainly helps when there is no bark to hold dirt and blunt your chain.



Now that's the stuff. Whereabouts are you, mate? Near QLD/NSW border, inland a bit - guessing from the trees?


----------



## U&A

Venus is low in the western sky right now. Big and bright. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Now that's the stuff. Whereabouts are you, mate? Near QLD/NSW border, inland a bit - guessing from the trees?


Heck yeah, that husky is sweet! .


----------



## tfp

Cowboy254 said:


> Now that's the stuff. Whereabouts are you, mate? Near QLD/NSW border, inland a bit - guessing from the trees?



Gold Coast Hinterland.

I’ve had a lot of trouble burning “red” gum over the years - even when dry it can still split all stringy and not burn the best. We were glad to get a heap of ironbark, although it was a bugger to get up into the higher truck bed. It was a tipper though so saved on unloading


----------



## Logger nate

Some sunshine today  

Still little chilly, 15* this morning. Went over to moms with my son the help him mill some boards for his chicken coop

Sure nice to be outside running saws, working with wood, with my son, great day!


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Heck yeah, that husky is sweet! .


Perfect tools for the job. 
Does this 395 make my tree look fat?


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Perfect tools for the job.
> Does this 395 make my tree look fat?
> View attachment 814082


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 813999
> 
> Got a little yellow wood todayView attachment 814004
> 
> Couldn't figure out how to get the video on here.


If you're on your phone just tap the share button then copy it, and then paste it into your post here.
On a computer just copy the URL and paste it into the ad.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sure looks beautiful up there.
> It got up to 64 here today, I almost took my shirt off, but I found a place in the shade a bit lol.
> How much space is in the cabin.


2 bedroom, 532 total SF.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 2 bedroom, 532 total SF.


That's sweet, Do you know the overall dimensions, is there a kitchen area.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Heck yeah, that husky is sweet! .



Give a bloke half an opening...



tfp said:


> Gold Coast Hinterland.
> 
> I’ve had a lot of trouble burning “red” gum over the years - even when dry it can still split all stringy and not burn the best. We were glad to get a heap of ironbark, although it was a bugger to get up into the higher truck bed. It was a tipper though so saved on unloading



Ironbark  . Figured you'd be around there somewhere. Cowgirl is from Toowoomba and their climate is not dissimilar to down here in NE Victoria. Stihl need the heating in winter!



Logger nate said:


> Some sunshine today  View attachment 814077
> 
> Still little chilly, 15* this morning. Went over to moms with my son the help him mill some boards for his chicken coopView attachment 814078
> View attachment 814079
> Sure nice to be outside running saws, working with wood, with my son, great day!



Handy to have him to move the logs around for you.  Nice looking boards too, Nate.


----------



## Cowboy254

A bit chilly here today with a cold front going through and a few flakes on the hills. Forced to light the fire. 




It's nice to have one's work appreciated


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> A bit chilly here today with a cold front going through and a few flakes on the hills. Forced to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 814087
> 
> 
> It's nice to have one's work appreciated



What a cool looking stove. 

Steel, cast iron, soap stone?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> A bit chilly here today with a cold front going through and a few flakes on the hills. Forced to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 814087
> 
> 
> It's nice to have one's work appreciated


Nice stove


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> What a cool looking stove.
> 
> Steel, cast iron, soap stone?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Steel with a pewter finish, 3 speed blower. Works well, can take two 12 inch rounds side by side, about 16 inches deep. 

As they say, if you need to find the cat, look in the warmest spot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Lots of snow here still.
> 
> View attachment 814050



That’s a pretty flat roof, a cabin in snow country here would have a roof like this. Or at least about 12/12 pitch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Steel with a pewter finish, 3 speed blower. Works well, can take two 12 inch rounds side by side, about 16 inches deep.



That’s a big stove, I’m not aware of anyone who has one that big.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> How did I not say Black Cherry, did anyone say Black Birch?
> 
> How many are we still missing Steve?


No birch. Stihl missing 5 Mike.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Here you go cowboy one 36” bar left. You may want to talk to them over the phone first as it looks like they are shutting down.





Virtus Machinery







www.virtusmachinery.com.au


----------



## James Miller

So I've decided to send a chain to Ohio fro a chain build off. Gona be dahmers competition in the round file class. Need to find a 60dl 3/8 50 chain. Might have one laying around might have to get one. Should be fun.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> No birch. Stihl missing 5 Mike.


Does it count if I went to FHC and looked at the list?


----------



## Lionsfan

Sycamore on the left end?


----------



## LondonNeil

popple


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe some Hornbeam? And in Farm Country, maybe some Pear and Peach?

How about some better pics of the missing wood, this is getting tough! (Most of it just looks like Oak)


----------



## MustangMike

Tulip! Almost forgot about that!


----------



## Lionsfan

Yellow Poplar, mixed hardwood has to have some Yellow Poplar!


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s a pretty flat roof, a cabin in snow country here would have a roof like this. Or at least about 12/12 pitch.
> View attachment 814122


Wing windows? And crew cab, any pictures of what your driving?


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Yellow Poplar, mixed hardwood has to have some Yellow Poplar!


No poplar.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Maybe some Hornbeam? And in Farm Country, maybe some Pear and Peach?
> 
> How about some better pics of the missing wood, this is getting tough! (Most of it just looks like Oak)


Yep pear and peach. I'll post pics of each of the last 3.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Yep pear and peach. I'll post pics of each of the last 3.


Gotta be some pine in there .


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Wing windows? And crew cab, any pictures of what your driving?


And it's a 4 door, with chrome handles, I'd guess and early suburban .


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## farmer steve




----------



## cat10ken

Honey locust, black locust


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> Honey locust, black locust


No honey but the black is in there.


----------



## MustangMike

The first pic looks like Mulberry, but I already said that … and Black Locust (I think).

Second pic looks like a Cherry or Birch (I guess not "Black" of either since I already guessed them).


----------



## tater_51

unclemoustache said:


> The answer is always 'no' when you don't ask, so get out there and ask and you might get a 'yes' now and again.




Agreed! They had logged off about 20 acres of red pine down the road. Scattered among the pine was a bunch of cherry, anywhere from 8-20" width. They had it all neatly stacked. It sat for probably 3-4 years. I finally asked about it and he said "have at it". It's nicely seasoned, bark is now off, and there's probably at least 10 full cord. It's cherry, but it makes heat and it's free.


----------



## H-Ranch

Had a couple somewhat reluctant helpers, though they were enthusiastic about getting a chance to split the ash rounds.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Wing windows? And crew cab, any pictures of what your driving?



1971 International Travelall.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Nice! Meatloaf under that cheese in the CI loaf pan?


Nah felt like making Lasagna!


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 814276
> View attachment 814277
> View attachment 814278
> View attachment 814279


Oh wow, would have never guessed that. Don’t think I’ve ever seen one like that. Very nice!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Oh wow, would have never guessed that. Don’t think I’ve ever seen one like that. Very nice!! Thanks for the pictures.



At the time it was built the Suburban and the Travelall were classified as “truck based wagon”. It’s registered as a station wagon, it was already when I got it. There are others that keep these going, but they are scattered all over the country. I know that from International vehicle online forums and shows. I went to the show in Ohio once, the one in Northern California 2-3 times, and the one in Southern California about 7 times. There were many Travelalls at the Ohio show, but very few at the California shows. The California shows are mostly Scout IIs.

Here’s Ansel Adams on top of his Travelall, looks like late 60s.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

H-Ranch said:


> Had a couple somewhat reluctant helpers, though they were enthusiastic about getting a chance to split the ash rounds. View attachment 814259
> 
> View attachment 814260
> 
> View attachment 814261
> 
> View attachment 814262


Those "flats" don't look wheelbarrow certified!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Ugh! My oldest daughter called. Sounds like the timing belt on her Subaru Forester went. Sitting at a stop light in Minneapolis. Told her just have it towed to a shop. No sense trying to get it up here. Cop is helping so at least she should be safer than just sitting there. Of course the water pump leaks on her other car she's been gonna drop off for me to fix. G6 so its an easy one.


----------



## H-Ranch

sixonetonoffun said:


> Those "flats" don't look wheelbarrow certified!


LOL! I told her they didn't make very good woods shoes, but she takes after her hillbilly mother and would just as soon go without any shoes at all.


----------



## U&A

Time to get splitting. Having to stack piles in the woods








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 814276
> View attachment 814277
> View attachment 814278
> View attachment 814279


Do you have the IH reflector kit for it?


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Do you have the IH reflector kit for it?



No.


----------



## mountainguyed67

The line setting ticket is still on the glove box.


----------



## muad

Took a break from wood and have been playing with this:






Was a royal PITA to remove from the RV it was in. She hasn’t run in a long time I guess. Changed the oil, cleaned the plugs, and put some AV gas to her. Purrs like a kitten. Need to do some wiring on the gen side, then get a more permanent fuel tank. I’m gonna build up this small garden tractor trailer to haul it around on. Need to build a battery box, etc. 

Also got my new tires mounted up today! A huge difference over stock size (went from 235/85r16 to 285/75r16s). No rubbing, and they look way better. Only negative is I found out that my front fuel tank is leaking. Ugh.. 




I hope y’all are staying well. Haven’t been able to keep up with the thread.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Took a break from wood and have been playing with this:
> View attachment 814354
> 
> 
> View attachment 814355
> 
> 
> Was a royal PITA to remove from the RV it was in. She hasn’t run in a long time I guess. Changed the oil, cleaned the plugs, and put some AV gas to her. Purrs like a kitten. Need to do some wiring on the gen side, then get a more permanent fuel tank. I’m gonna build up this small garden tractor trailer to haul it around on. Need to build a battery box, etc.
> 
> Also got my new tires mounted up today! A huge difference over stock size (went from 235/85r16 to 285/75r16s). No rubbing, and they look way better. Only negative is I found out that my front fuel tank is leaking. Ugh..
> 
> View attachment 814356
> 
> 
> I hope y’all are staying well. Haven’t been able to keep up with the thread.



COOL tires[emoji1303][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

From a 31x9.25x16

To

32.8x11.22x16

That is a good jump in size both directions! Stays on top of the mud better!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

More ash and cherry provided by my young wood splitter. With new and improved footwear!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

@farmer steve
Did anyone mention d!€k wood?


----------



## U&A

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Gloves as a pillow . Girl is getting old.[emoji20]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> A bit chilly here today with a cold front going through and a few flakes on the hills. Forced to light the fire.
> 
> View attachment 814087
> 
> 
> It's nice to have one's work appreciated


Nice stove


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Gloves as a pillow . Girl is getting old.[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


My daughter took my dog after my first wife passed. It was her dog but shes like the Energizer bunny. 16 year old black lab that's just about all white now


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 814276
> View attachment 814277
> View attachment 814278
> View attachment 814279


Nice travellall, have a soft spot for internationals and jeeps , specially the bare bones trucks


----------



## SS396driver

No wood just doing some smoking today two turkeys 24 chicken thighs and a brisket. Brisket has a nice ring on it


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Nice travellall, have a soft spot for internationals and jeebs , specially the bare bones trucks



I also have this (1964), I don’t have anything new enough to be smog checked.



Rear winch.



With a load of live oak.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also have this (1964), I don’t have anything new enough to be smog checked.
> View attachment 814391
> 
> 
> Rear winch.
> View attachment 814390
> 
> 
> With a load of live oak.
> View attachment 814392


I have a few old trucks myself .


----------



## Jeffkrib

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Gloves as a pillow . Girl is getting old.[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Give that guy a pat on the head and a little scratch on the lower back and he’ll be in dog heaven.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> I have a few old trucks myself . View attachment 814399
> View attachment 814400
> View attachment 814401



You must keep them off the salty roads all winter.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet, Do you know the overall dimensions, is there a kitchen area.


I believe the main room is 16x22 with two 8x8 bedrooms. I think that’s 532 sf. I have a corner dedicated as a kitchen with a full range, a cupboard, and a couple of counter tops with shelving underneath.


----------



## svk

No cutting today. But put up two new duck boxes and checked on a third. Since it was occupied, we left it alone


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I believe the main room is 16x22 with two 8x8 bedrooms.



The cabin looks like it’s 8 feet wide.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> My wren/chickadee/nuthatch houses are ready to go. Moving up the spectrum to swallow houses next. All of the lumber on the three new houses was scrounged.
> View attachment 813451


I made a bunch of these, some planed, the rest raw, 30-50 year old Oak fence boards. I put one out side my computer desk window. I thought the Blue Birds would never use it because it was in full sun. They started nesting a couple weeks ago, and I get at least 3 clutches a summer out of that one box., 3 years old now.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also have this (1964), I don’t have anything new enough to be smog checked.
> View attachment 814391
> 
> 
> Rear winch.
> View attachment 814390
> 
> 
> With a load of live oak.
> View attachment 814392



Oh my goodness! Love that truck!


----------



## chipper1

tater_51 said:


> Agreed! They had logged off about 20 acres of red pine down the road. Scattered among the pine was a bunch of cherry, anywhere from 8-20" width. They had it all neatly stacked. It sat for probably 3-4 years. I finally asked about it and he said "have at it". It's nicely seasoned, bark is now off, and there's probably at least 10 full cord. It's cherry, but it makes heat and it's free.


Congrats on the cherry score neighbor.
Where are you in the mitten or the UP.
Welcome to AS.
Brett


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> 1971 International Travelall.
> View attachment 814276
> View attachment 814277
> View attachment 814278
> View attachment 814279


Thanks sweet, even though it isn't a suburban .
What's the chrome thing on the passenger side fender just behind the wheel?


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Took a break from wood and have been playing with this:
> View attachment 814354
> 
> 
> View attachment 814355
> 
> 
> Was a royal PITA to remove from the RV it was in. She hasn’t run in a long time I guess. Changed the oil, cleaned the plugs, and put some AV gas to her. Purrs like a kitten. Need to do some wiring on the gen side, then get a more permanent fuel tank. I’m gonna build up this small garden tractor trailer to haul it around on. Need to build a battery box, etc.
> 
> Also got my new tires mounted up today! A huge difference over stock size (went from 235/85r16 to 285/75r16s). No rubbing, and they look way better. Only negative is I found out that my front fuel tank is leaking. Ugh..
> 
> View attachment 814356
> 
> 
> I hope y’all are staying well. Haven’t been able to keep up with the thread.


Looks good, nice truck!!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Took a break from wood and have been playing with this:
> View attachment 814354
> 
> 
> View attachment 814355
> 
> 
> Was a royal PITA to remove from the RV it was in. She hasn’t run in a long time I guess. Changed the oil, cleaned the plugs, and put some AV gas to her. Purrs like a kitten. Need to do some wiring on the gen side, then get a more permanent fuel tank. I’m gonna build up this small garden tractor trailer to haul it around on. Need to build a battery box, etc.
> 
> Also got my new tires mounted up today! A huge difference over stock size (went from 235/85r16 to 285/75r16s). No rubbing, and they look way better. Only negative is I found out that my front fuel tank is leaking. Ugh..
> 
> View attachment 814356
> 
> 
> I hope y’all are staying well. Haven’t been able to keep up with the thread.



That truck is nice man.
So the tank is leaking and the tires will suck an extra couple miles a gallon, thats a bummer .
Those generators like that sure are heavy, but they put out some great power and will run forever. What will you use it for.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> You must keep them off the salty roads all winter.


The two tone 72 was from the state of Washington, 68 a farm truck from South Carolina. The burban from Michigan has 15k miles on it . But I have others.
This black 64 hawk my dad bought new has 30,112 miles on it never been restored all original paint and interior


1963 Studebaker Avanti another all original car


1969 AMX 390 dual quad 4spd 


1962 lark v8


And my favorite real 138 vin SS396


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also have this (1964), I don’t have anything new enough to be smog checked.
> View attachment 814391
> 
> 
> Rear winch.
> View attachment 814390
> 
> 
> With a load of live oak.
> View attachment 814392


Wow! That’s nice, awesome firewood scrounging tool!!


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 814212
> View attachment 814213



Not spruce so I say juniper/tamarack/hacmatack/larch .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> What's the chrome thing on the passenger side fender just behind the wheel?



Gas cap. 

The tank is under the doors, the front of the tank is even with the front of the front door. On a 2 door pickup the filler is right behind the door, into the cab. A hose connects the filler tube to a tube welded to the tank that sticks up through the floor. On the Travelall and 4 door pickup they welded the filler tube to the front of the tank instead. I wish they worked it into the back somehow, it’s hard to fill this way. It doesn’t drop enough, and will sometimes come back at you instead of dropping into the tank. Plus, this is a frequent question. I get very strange looks from people at gas stations. Doh!


----------



## James Miller

Dumb question is 60dl 3/8 a 16" bar? Need to find a chain without leaving my house .


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> The cabin looks like it’s 8 feet wide.



That’s the sauna and you’d be right. It’s 8x10


----------



## James Miller

This ones for @dancan. Dead standing spruce.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> My daughter took my dog after my first wife passed. It was her dog but shes like the Energizer bunny. 16 year old black lab that's just about all white now



Ours is 11 now she LOVES to run as fast as possible for no no apparent reason, trump through the swamps and chase sticks all day.

But when she stops for the day. Poor girl hurts. She’s about to the point where she spends a day outside playing and running the next day she can’t get out of her bed. I have to help her up. 

Then it’s like magic. the next day she seems fine again[emoji2373]

She is getting their though. I will not be the same man when i lose this dog. She is the one that has been there for me during a lot of big moments in my life. 

[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]
Maybe 2 in this picture 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My newer 2065 wasn't oiling for crap. I hadn't done anything to it but replace the gas cap. It was fairly clean and had a freshly sharpened chain when I got it. 

Thought great gonna need a worm gear or lines. The bar on its a svandik with 2 mount patterns FWIW. Turns out the oiler channel was packed with funk. Cleaned it all up oils great. But I am gonna put the 28" on. I think the extra mount holes are why the channel was packed with funk.

Ran the 011 a bit trimming 1 more piece off brush I was dragging. Then one of my twins showed up with her b/f. He wants my 66 galaxie 500. But their living in an RV right now and I refuse to contribute to the follies. Get a place of their own n I'd give it to em.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> View attachment 814444
> This ones for @dancan. Dead standing spruce.


Now that brush would make a nice fire!


----------



## woodchip rookie

3 trailer loads and a truck full. This is the last of it. I did most of it with the 550 and fought it the whole way. Should have just took the 395 to start with


----------



## James Miller

Started the fire and beer early today.

Did get another bucket load of yellow wood split first. Don't normally drink but seemed like a good day for it.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 814453
> Started the fire and beer early today.
> View attachment 814454
> Did get another bucket load of yellow wood split first. Don't normally drink but seemed like a good day for it.



If I’m ever in PA i want to have a drink with this guy. You have good taste in beer and i want to sit around that fire[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> COOL tires[emoji1303][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> From a 31x9.25x16
> 
> To
> 
> 32.8x11.22x16
> 
> That is a good jump in size both directions! Stays on top of the mud better!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



They fill the wheel wells much better. I’m very happy.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That truck is nice man.
> So the tank is leaking and the tires will suck an extra couple miles a gallon, thats a bummer .
> Those generators like that sure are heavy, but they put out some great power and will run forever. What will you use it for.



Thanks brother! I love this truck, and can’t wait to Cummins swap it. The 460 has 205K, but still runs like a top. Passes everything but a gas station. She gets 8-10 as it is, can’t imagine it’d get much worse. 

I plan to use the generator to run the house in case of power outages. My current generators (Honda EU2000i and an old 2-stroke 3K unit) won’t run the well pump (she’s 220). This one will run the well, the water heater, etc. It’s a 6.5K unit. My buddy said these old Onans are nice because they make power at low RPMs. It only has to spin at 1800RPMs to make 6.5K.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> awesome firewood scrounging tool!!



Yes. I’ve used it to pull oak up to the road on National Forest land, cutting on a permit. Oak is scarce, and you can’t cut trees down. You have to wait until they fall on their own. Oak disappears fast if it’s easy to get to, the downhill stuff will often go untouched. Too heavy. I’ll use a snatch block across the road and winch it up. Also there was one opening day (and then some) that most woodcutters couldn’t even get to the wood because the snow hadn’t melted yet, I was in there hauling oak out.

I don’t have a wood winching video, here’s one with a rock.


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, I'm starting to feel like your dog. I do things I probably should not do, then I hurt and take it easy, then like magic I'm good again and I do more things I should not do … I'm hoping it's just some Tax Season rust, and as I keep pushing myself I'll get better … but I don't know, never been quite like this before!


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Gas cap.
> 
> The tank is under the doors, the front of the tank is even with the front of the front door. On a 2 door pickup the filler is right behind the door, into the cab. A hose connects the filler tube to a tube welded to the tank that sticks up through the floor. On the Travelall and 4 door pickup they welded the filler tube to the front of the tank instead. I wish they worked it into the back somehow, it’s hard to fill this way. It doesn’t drop enough, and will sometimes come back at you instead of dropping into the tank. Plus, this is a frequent question. I get very strange looks from people at gas stations. Doh!


That's what I was thinking, but I thought why would it be there, sorry to ask again .
I like the rock moving video.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Dumb question is 60dl 3/8 a 16" bar? Need to find a chain without leaving my house .


Yes, 60dl x 3/8 is a 16" bar.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks brother! I love this truck, and can’t wait to Cummins swap it. The 460 has 205K, but still runs like a top. Passes everything but a gas station. She gets 8-10 as it is, can’t imagine it’d get much worse.
> 
> I plan to use the generator to run the house in case of power outages. My current generators (Honda EU2000i and an old 2-stroke 3K unit) won’t run the well pump (she’s 220). This one will run the well, the water heater, etc. It’s a 6.5K unit. My buddy said these old Onans are nice because they make power at low RPMs. It only has to spin at 1800RPMs to make 6.5K.


That would be sweet. I sold a generator(Yamaha ef2000) to a guy with a swapped chevy, he used the genny to run the lights on his bow "fishing" boat.
I lost 2 MPG on my 7.3 when I went up to 265's, it got 15-16 normally average and then got 21 best cruising across the UP, previously got 17-18. Those were all calculated over many gallons and I still calculate my milage almost every tank.

Yep, those gennys are great units, I have 3 eu2000's here and some other 2200 unit that's in great shape but needs the carb cleaned or a new carb.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That would be sweet. I sold a generator(Yamaha ef2000) to a guy with a swapped chevy, he used the genny to run the lights on his bow "fishing" boat.
> I lost 2 MPG on my 7.3 when I went up to 265's, it got 15-16 normally average and then got 21 best cruising across the UP, previously got 17-18. Those were all calculated over many gallons and I still calculate my milage almost every tank.
> 
> Yep, those gennys are great units, I have 3 eu2000's here and some other 2200 unit that's in great shape but needs the carb cleaned or a new carb.



We shall see. I calculate MPGs every fill up. Best I ever got was 13.4mpg, driving to northern MI to go hunt deer at a buddy’s place with my AR (about 45 minutes from the Mac). I had just changed the oil and the spark plugs. 

I don’t put near as many miles on the truck anymore, save hay season and firewood season. So, lower MPGs won’t bother me. 

Once I get the 6bt in and swap to a manual, I’m hoping for 16-18mpgs. One can wish. LOL


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes. I’ve used it to pull oak up to the road on National Forest land, cutting on a permit. Oak is scarce, and you can’t cut trees down. You have to wait until they fall on their own. Oak disappears fast if it’s easy to get to, the downhill stuff will often go untouched. Too heavy. I’ll use a snatch block across the road and winch it up. Also there was one opening day (and then some) that most woodcutters couldn’t even get to the wood because the snow hadn’t melted yet, I was in there hauling oak out.
> 
> I don’t have a wood winching video, here’s one with a rock.



That’s awesome! Looks like a nice set up. Really like that truck. Those winches would be really useful. Most of the wood I cut is on National Forest and stuff close to the road goes fast, would be nice to have a winch sometimes.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> We shall see. I calculate MPGs every fill up. Best I ever got was 13.4mpg, driving to northern MI to go hunt deer at a buddy’s place with my AR (about 45 minutes from the Mac). I had just changed the oil and the spark plugs.
> 
> I don’t put near as many miles on the truck anymore, save hay season and firewood season. So, lower MPGs won’t bother me.
> 
> Once I get the 6bt in and swap to a manual, I’m hoping for 16-18mpgs. One can wish. LOL


Sometimes with taller tires people are getting better mileage than they think sense your going more miles than odometer shows with taller tires. Can check it with gps or speedometer app on your phone.

Friend of mine has a pickup just like yours (had 460 also) and he’s doing a Cummins swap in his, getting close to being done.


----------



## dancan

woodchip rookie said:


> 3 trailer loads and a truck full. This is the last of it. I did most of it with the 550 and fought it the whole way. Should have just took the 395 to start with



Score !
I only had a small window yesterday afternoon so ,



















A small load but in the furnace keeping the house warm


----------



## square1

U&A said:


> Venus is low in the western sky right now. Big and bright.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Clear morning skies have made it possible to see Mars, Saturn, & Jupiter aligned in the southeast this past week around 4 ~ 5 AM. 



farmer steve said:


> Yep pear and peach. I'll post pics of each of the last 3.


Sequoia, Palm, Blue Gum?


----------



## rarefish383

Five minutes ago.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Five minutes ago.View attachment 814544
> View attachment 814545


Looks like a screen shot Joe.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Sometimes with taller tires people are getting better mileage than they think sense your going more miles than odometer shows with taller tires. Can check it with gps or speedometer app on your phone.
> 
> Friend of mine has a pickup just like yours (had 460 also) and he’s doing a Cummins swap in his, getting close to being done.View attachment 814509



Nice! I Would be interested to know what all he did/used for his swap. I’m still in the planning phase. I have a line on a good p-pump 6bt, and I’m hunting for a zf5 trans out of a 4x4.


----------



## farmer steve

I know you guys are agonizing  over the last 3 types of wood in my stacks so here you go. Apricot,pecan and hawthorne.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I know what freezing rain is from when I was stationed in Germany, most Californian’s wouldn’t know what you were talking about. Fun stuff.


Sounds like Wildflecken!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> I know you guys are agonizing  over the last 3 types of wood in my stacks so here you go. Apricot,pecan and hawthorne.



Never cut a one of them, and would have no idea what they look like … but that was a good brain tease! I also guessed pear and peach even though I have also never cut them either … just figured it may be a farm thing! I did not even know that Apricot and Pecan grew in these parts!


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> 1971 International Travelall.
> View attachment 814276
> View attachment 814277
> View attachment 814278
> View attachment 814279


Is it an in-line six? When I was 14-15 I bought an IH R120 one ton with a blown engine for $50. My Dad bought me an engine for my birthday, out of a travelall, for $150. The new engine was an inch or two longer. Turned out all we had to do was flip the front engine mount around and it bolted right up.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Never cut a one of them, and would have no idea what they look like … but that was a good brain tease! I also guessed pear and peach even though I have also never cut them either … just figured it may be a farm thing! I did not even know that Apricot and Pecan grew in these parts!


You almost walked under both (less than 50 feet) when we went for lunch at the GTG.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also have this (1964), I don’t have anything new enough to be smog checked.
> View attachment 814391
> 
> 
> Rear winch.
> View attachment 814390
> 
> 
> With a load of live oak.
> View attachment 814392


One of my high school buddy’s had a 64 dump, could put a full cord of drunk juniors on it!


----------



## JustJeff

Hydro dipping a Chainsaw: 
Video is a bit long but the guy is teaching his son. Cool look and idea for a saw build.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Looks like a screen shot Joe.


Yep, that’s the one outside my computer desk. I was looking through my Gallery for pics, and glanced out the window. The male and female were taking pine needles in. They build the nest out of sticks, then line it with needles


----------



## square1

farmer steve said:


> I know you guys are agonizing  over the last 3 types of wood in my stacks so here you go. Apricot,pecan and hawthorne.


That was my next guess!


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> That was my next guess!


----------



## muddstopper

JustJeff said:


> Hydro dipping a Chainsaw:
> Video is a bit long but the guy is teaching his son. Cool look and idea for a saw build.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Pretty interesting, but I bet they had to turn the chain around before it would cut


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more this morning. Looks like a great day for working outside.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sometimes with taller tires people are getting better mileage than they think sense your going more miles than odometer shows with taller tires. Can check it with gps or speedometer app on your phone.
> 
> Friend of mine has a pickup just like yours (had 460 also) and he’s doing a Cummins swap in his, getting close to being done.View attachment 814509


That can be an issue. I always check mine to the gps and the mile markers on the expressway to be sure I know how much to take off for an inaccurate speedo .
Dang that's gonna be a sweet ride right there!


----------



## chipper1

Here you go @Lionsfan .
Pulling a little black locust pole that the roots had rotted on and it was tipped into a few other trees and was hung up. Could have easily been done with the hook on the loader and a choker chain, but when they get hung up they like to swing and get a bit violent. I cut it away from the rootball before pulling it, I have a good number more of these to do yet in this area. I'm putting it all in the woodshed for 21/22 season .


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, I'm starting to feel like your dog. I do things I probably should not do, then I hurt and take it easy, then like magic I'm good again and I do more things I should not do … I'm hoping it's just some Tax Season rust, and as I keep pushing myself I'll get better … but I don't know, never been quite like this before!


 I've been off for 2-3 weeks now. Don't feel sick just lack of energy. I'll split enough to fill the bucket on the tractor and that's what I got. Normally I'd split enough for a few loads but just don't have it in me right now.


chipper1 said:


> Yes, 60dl x 3/8 is a 16" bar.


Guess I'll have to stop at the stihl dealer and get a chain. Lowes and HD dont have 3/8 loops that short.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I've been off for 2-3 weeks now. Don't feel sick just lack of energy. I'll split enough to fill the bucket on the tractor and that's what I got. Normally I'd split enough for a few loads but just don't have it in me right now.
> 
> Guess I'll have to stop at the stihl dealer and get a chain. Lowes and HD dont have 3/8 loops that short.


I need more sunlight for energy. The good thing is we have full sun right now, talk later, gotta get out in it while it lasts!
The stihl chain is very hard steel so it will hold an edge great, but will be harder to mod.


----------



## James Miller

JustJeff said:


> Hydro dipping a Chainsaw:
> Video is a bit long but the guy is teaching his son. Cool look and idea for a saw build.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Dahmer hydro dips saws. Might send him my 590.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Nice! I Would be interested to know what all he did/used for his swap. I’m still in the planning phase. I have a line on a good p-pump 6bt, and I’m hunting for a zf5 trans out of a 4x4.


This is his second one. He has a metal fab business. If your on Facebook he is Bacon Creek Metal. I’m sure he could help you out. Quite a bit of experience. Good luck on your project, that will be nice!


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> Score !
> I only had a small window yesterday afternoon so ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small load but in the furnace keeping the house warm


We had big sky day fri & sat. Got sunburnt


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I need more sunlight for energy. The good thing is we have full sun right now, talk later, gotta get out in it while it lasts!
> The stihl chain is very hard steel so it will hold an edge great, but will be harder to mod.


There the only game in town since shirks closed or it would be carlton.


----------



## James Miller

99% sure this is mulberry. But the barks a little odd and the color is dark compared to the highlighter yellow I'm used to. Could it be the elusive hedge?


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> View attachment 814637
> View attachment 814638
> 
> 99% sure this is mulberry. But the barks a little odd and the color is dark compared to the highlighter yellow I'm used to. Could it be the elusive hedge?


It looks like sasafras from here. Light, splits very easy, root beer like smell.


----------



## djg james

Bk Locust?


----------



## James Miller

H-Ranch said:


> It looks like sasafras from here. Light, splits very easy, root beer like smell.


This stuff's heavier then the oak splits at my other spot and has no smell. Also puking white sap from under the bark when cut. Most likely mulberry as theres not much hedge around here.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> This stuff's heavier then the oak splits at my other spot and has no smell. Also puking white sap from under the bark when cut. Most likely mulberry as theres not much hedge around here.


I cut a green MB a couple of weeks ago and had the white sap oozing everywhere.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 814637
> View attachment 814638
> 
> 99% sure this is mulberry. But the barks a little odd and the color is dark compared to the highlighter yellow I'm used to. Could it be the elusive hedge?



Definitely not BL

That sap wood looks rich!

Im not sure what it is. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

James Miller said:


> This stuff's heavier then the oak splits at my other spot and has no smell. Also puking white sap from under the bark when cut. Most likely mulberry as theres not much hedge around here.


Yep, if it's heavy it's not sasafras.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Sounds like Wildflecken!



Baumholder.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Is it an in-line six?



345 V8, the straight sixes mostly went to wrecking yards long ago. Occasionally I’ll hear about one. This picture is from when I did the engine a few years ago. 



Sounds like a good experience swapping engines for a youngster.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I like the rock moving video.



That’s a landmark obstacle on one of the 4WD trails I volunteer on. It got moved somehow, and we put it back. If you go to my channel you’ll see other videos moving it also, it took a few riggings to get it right. Then the last two videos show me driving over it to test it out. We got it very close to where it was.









mountainguyed67







www.youtube.com


----------



## H-Ranch

Since my neighbor had her property logged 4 years ago it has been a mangle of pick up sticks with tops intertwined every which way and anything they didn't want just pushed over or damaged. Arrgghh. Spent some time cutting through the junk oak, cherry, maple, and others to get to the ash today. It's funny because the ash has been dead for 15 years and everything else came down 4 years ago. Yet the ash is by far the most solid; nothing else is even close. It may be because the bark fell off while they were dead standing and the others were cut while live with the bark intact. Whatever it is, more reason to  the ash. Only got one more load hauled this afternoon before I had to take a break.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> I know you guys are agonizing  over the last 3 types of wood in my stacks so here you go. Apricot,pecan and hawthorne.



I didn’t try to figure it out, you guys have different species than we do. This picture shows the Sierra Nevada trees, we also have native trees down here in the valley, and nut and fruit wood. I’ve cut almond a few times.


----------



## djg james

Stupid question here. What are you describing when you say you're noodling? Sawing the firewood lengths in half or quarters so you can load by hand? If so, I'm assuming cutting lengthwise with the grain is easiest since the logs are only 16" to whatever long. But do you use a ripping chain?

I have quartered logs before, just never gave it a name. And I want to use a chain that will be easiest on the saw.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Stupid question here. What are you describing when you say you're noodling? Sawing the firewood lengths in half or quarters so you can load by hand? If so, I'm assuming cutting lengthwise with the grain is easiest since the logs are only 16" to whatever long. But do you use a ripping chain?
> 
> I have quartered logs before, just never gave it a name. And I want to use a chain that will be easiest on the saw.



I never heard it called noodling until coming into this section of the forum a few weeks ago, but yeah they mean cutting with the grain when they can’t split it for some reason. It’s the only way that gives the long chips. I have cut that way too, and it’s fine with a regular chain.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Stupid question here. What are you describing when you say you're noodling? Sawing the firewood lengths in half or quarters so you can load by hand? If so, I'm assuming cutting lengthwise with the grain is easiest since the logs are only 16" to whatever long. But do you use a ripping chain?
> 
> I have quartered logs before, just never gave it a name. And I want to use a chain that will be easiest on the saw.


What mountainguy said. I just use regular chain. You just have to be careful that your saw doesn't load up with noodles under the clutch cover. I try and keep the back end of the saw higher than the tip for most of the cut.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Stupid question here. What are you describing when you say you're noodling?







I have asked for a more technical term for this, and got '_parallel grain ripping_'. But since it produces long, _fettuccine_ looking chips, it is easy to see why it is called '_noodling_'!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Noodling is easier on the saw than ripping from the end grain.



This happened to be PowerSharp chain, but any standard, crosscutting chain can be used.

Phlbert


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I cut a green MB a couple of weeks ago and had the white sap oozing everywhere.


Yep, white sap that is sticky and turns black as soon as it hits your hands, MB.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I never heard it called noodling until coming into this section of the forum a few weeks ago, but yeah they mean cutting with the grain when they can’t split it for some reason. It’s the only way that gives the long chips. I have cut that way too, and it’s fine with a regular chain.


I was fourth generation in the tree business and never heard the term till I came here, either. I don’t do it because I “Can’t” split it down to size to lift. I do it because I have many big saws. I’ll use a Super 1050, 100 CC’s, with 404 chain, on a 24” bar or my MS 660 with a 25” bar. When I am making noodles, the noodle saw is dedicated to just that one task. I’ll cut almost through, roll it over, and under cut it up through the cut. The last thing you want to do is nick the ground with your noodle saw.


----------



## U&A

Danger ranger! Getin it done!!

The wife said “lets use my truck today.”

I know her plan. She well get a truck wash afterwards [emoji23]. This thing may not hold much (though the 1500lbs payload is nice) but is sure dosnt sink in the mud like my Truck

3 load with it today and it hardly broke through the first few inches of mud. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I was fourth generation in the tree business and never heard the term till I came here, either. I don’t do it because I “Can’t” split it down to size to lift. I do it because I have many big saws. I’ll use a Super 1050, 100 CC’s, with 404 chain, on a 24” bar or my MS 660 with a 25” bar. When I am making noodles, the noodle saw is dedicated to just that one task. I’ll cut almost through, roll it over, and under cut it up through the cut. The last thing you want to do is nick the ground with your noodle saw.



I have big enough saws to noodle, but prefer to split.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Stupid question here. What are you describing when you say you're noodling? Sawing the firewood lengths in half or quarters so you can load by hand? If so, I'm assuming cutting lengthwise with the grain is easiest since the logs are only 16" to whatever long. But do you use a ripping chain?
> 
> I have quartered logs before, just never gave it a name. And I want to use a chain that will be easiest on the saw.


Oh, never worry about stupid questions. I asked a question on another forum, and a guy snarked at me for asking a stupid question. I replayed that was why I asked it, so I wouldn’t be stupid anymore. Got a lot of laughs from the old members, and now I’m not stupid about Savage Model 1899’s anymore. The A Hole that couldn’t give a new guy a break, is long gone. I look at it this way, if it’s really stupid, I probably made a bunch of old timers laugh. Any day I can put a smile on some ones face, is a day well lived!


----------



## JustJeff

Not scrounging but it is wood related. Finally getting around to refinishing the kitchen table. It's a heavy ess ohh bee! There are two leaves not in the picture. Have no idea what kind of wood it is, but I'm going to use walnut stain so that it will be highly valuable!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Snagged a 372xpg to keep me all warm and fuzzy next winter. Didn't really want something that big with heat but doubt there will be any regrets.


----------



## djg james

Here in the Midwest, the term noodling applies to some fisherman who stick there arms in hollow submerged logs and grab catfish lying within. So maybe you can see my confusion


----------



## rarefish383

Laudy, I’m getting old. Recently I’ve read some of my old posts and remembered them like yesterday, and they were 4-5-6 years old. Only problem, I can’t remember yesterday.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Here in the Midwest, the term noodling applies to some fisherman who stick there arms in hollow submerged logs and grab catfish lying within. So maybe you can see my confusion


Yep, in fishing circles, same here.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Here in the Midwest, the term noodling applies to some fisherman who stick there arms in hollow submerged logs and grab catfish lying within. So maybe you can see my confusion



Thats what I thought at first too. Noodling isn’t allowed here, but it’s known.


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> Have no idea what kind of wood it is


Not being all that familiar with timber from up your way, it looks a bit like Hevea (Rubberwood) we get from Malaysia.


----------



## U&A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Snagged a 372xpg to keep me all warm and fuzzy next winter. Didn't really want something that big with heat but doubt there will be any regrets.



Regret a 70cc with heat....?

You better not regret that [emoji1787]

I was wishing for heat all winter. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Not being all that familiar with timber from up your way, it looks a bit like Hevea (Rubberwood) we get from Malaysia.


Probably right. Chairs say made in Malaysia on the bottom.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> I cut a green MB a couple of weeks ago and had the white sap oozing everywhere.


Cut some today. Mixed with hickory


----------



## psuiewalsh

Blood root now in bloom.


----------



## H-Ranch

And the day is now done with these 4 loads. But there is always tomorrow...


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Danger ranger! Getin it done!!
> 
> The wife said “lets use my truck today.”
> 
> I know her plan. She well get a truck wash afterwards [emoji23]. This thing may not hold much (though the 1500lbs payload is nice) but is sure dosnt sink in the mud like my Truck
> 
> 3 load with it today and it hardly broke through the first few inches of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


1500lbs? That aint no Ranger!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got my 4th wind after dinner so I went to get another load before dark. And bonus pics of the ash within striking distance of my current landing. The one with bark is not as dry as the others.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Got a new woods trailer..
> View attachment 814788
> View attachment 814789


Nice! Even has hangers for your cable


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> 1500lbs? That aint no Ranger!




Believe it!!!


Yup the payload on them is killer now!!!

I have YET to get it to squat past level. I will need some green wet oak stacked tight and high to do that. 

I really like the truck 



https://media.ford.com/content/dam/fordmedia/North%20America/US/product/2019/ranger/19RAN_Tech_Specs.pdf










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## crowbuster

JustJeff said:


> Not scrounging but it is wood related. Finally getting around to refinishing the kitchen table. It's a heavy ess ohh bee! There are two leaves not in the picture. Have no idea what kind of wood it is, but I'm going to use walnut stain so that it will be highly valuable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Looks like oak once you got it srtipped


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> I've been off for 2-3 weeks now. Don't feel sick just lack of energy. I'll split enough to fill the bucket on the tractor and that's what I got. Normally I'd split enough for a few loads but just don't have it in me right now.
> 
> Guess I'll have to stop at the stihl dealer and get a chain. Lowes and HD dont have 3/8 loops that short.


Or invest in a breaker/spinner.


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> Believe it!!!
> 
> 
> Yup the payload on them is killer now!!!
> 
> I have YET to get it to squat past level. I will need some green wet oak stacked tight and high to do that.
> 
> I really like the truck
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.ford.com/content/dam/fordmedia/North%20America/US/product/2019/ranger/19RAN_Tech_Specs.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I had a 84 2.0, 88 3.0 or 2.6, 94 3.0, 04 4.0, my 84 and 94 had many loads that id have to get on the brakes to get the front wheels back on the ground!
I wanted a new Ranger so i just bought a 2007.

Meanwhile somewhere in Canada, online learning has stopped, full time scrounging in full gear!


----------



## MustangMike

I had an original year Ranger, it was bare bones. 2 WD, Standard Cab, 4 Speed Stick and a 2.3 liter motor. It was Blue and held up well for us. No AC or nothin!

Years later we got a 3.0 w/Extended Cab and 4WD that was much nicer. (Black with Grey trim and polished Alum Wheels, and A/C, was real nice). Went with the X in the divorce.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, Rip chain is for milling, not ripping. Your milling will go faster with narrow kerf rip chain.

However, square file works well for all of it.


----------



## U&A

hamish said:


> I had a 84 2.0, 88 3.0 or 2.6, 94 3.0, 04 4.0, my 84 and 94 had many loads that id have to get on the brakes to get the front wheels back on the ground!
> I wanted a new Ranger so i just bought a 2007.
> 
> Meanwhile somewhere in Canada, online learning has stopped, full time scrounging in full gear!
> View attachment 814832



I had a 2003 4x4 ranger with the 4.0L

That truck was fun. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

The Wife took some pics of our Dogs today. Linus at 7 is still looking great (and acts like he is 6 mos), Lucy at 12 is getting grey in the face, but is still the protector!


----------



## hamish

U&A said:


> I had a 2003 4x4 ranger with the 4.0L
> 
> That truck was fun.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I cant bear to part with my 04 just yet, just riding the Tundra, Honda and Zuki Tank. 
Ice should be ok on the big swamp for another week, the lil ones hopefully into may, just gonna keep landing loads where i dont have to switch between skis, pontoons and wheels just to get it home.
My son officially wears his helmet everytime hes driving something, likewise im wearing my ppe more often. Guess we either get smarter or just care more.


----------



## turnkey4099

Del_ said:


> This is Harry's last posting in some time.
> 
> We haven't heard from Harry for about ten days now. He said he was feeling badly. He's in the early Covid-19 area and may be 80 years old or so.
> 
> Wishing Harry the best!



I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.

I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn. 

Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


----------



## al-k

Hope you have a speedy recovery. Hang in there.


----------



## square1

U&A said:


> Believe it!!!
> 
> 
> Yup the payload on them is killer now!!!
> 
> I have YET to get it to squat past level. I will need some green wet oak stacked tight and high to do that.
> 
> I really like the truck
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.ford.com/content/dam/fordmedia/North%20America/US/product/2019/ranger/19RAN_Tech_Specs.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


With the towing package the new Ranger has 7,300 pound capacity with something like 270 lbs of torque. It's definitely very capable, and the 2020 model year close out will be tempting. Suppose to get a redesign for 2021.


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.



Glad to see you back !!!


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Danger ranger! Getin it done!!
> 
> The wife said “lets use my truck today.”
> 
> I know her plan. She well get a truck wash afterwards [emoji23]. This thing may not hold much (though the 1500lbs payload is nice) but is sure dosnt sink in the mud like my Truck
> 
> 3 load with it today and it hardly broke through the first few inches of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Been trying to talk the wife into one of those. She says we don't need a 3rd truck.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.



Good to hear you're picking up. Go easy to begin with, young fella. Happy birthday too! Remember, it has been scientifically proven that people who have more birthdays live longer


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


Glad your back sir and on the mend. Belated Happy birthday.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wool whoop! Having only recently stopped double stove operations on an ad-hoc basis as winter was coming to an end, Spring arrived with a blaze of glory this weekend, wall too wall sunshine and 20C. I built a little assault course in the garden for my girls to play while we adhered to the lockdown (unlike a lot of covidiots that went to the beaches and parks by the thousands.  )
Girls happy, wife and I happy, all safe and....I didn't need to light a stove for the first time in 5 months! Yay . It'll be on and off single stove use for about another month now until I can sweep the flues and forget about the stoves for the Summer. I'll have burnt 9m³ or about 2.5 cord, and mum another 3m³ or just under a cord, pretty much exactly half my stack. Not sure how the replenishment efforts will go this year what with covid, but after my pine score on top of my Oak/chestnut/cypress score I'm well ahead of where I usually am at this point.... With stacks of wood needing bucking and splitting all over the place. I am well provisioned for lockdown entertainment and exercise!
Scrounge on guys!


----------



## square1

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


Wow! That's scary stuff. Glad your Doc was able to get ahold of you & straighten things out. What time do I drop of my chains to be sharpened?


----------



## square1

farmer steve said:


> Been trying to talk the wife into one of those. She says we don't need a 3rd truck.


I've toyed with replacing the car & truck with a Ranger but there's something about that 94 F250 turbo diesel without an iota of computerized anything on it that I just can't seem to let go of


----------



## LondonNeil

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


Eek! Don't over do it, build your strength up gently, I've heard there's some nasty stuff found around at the moment.


----------



## Del_

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.



Welcome back and get well soon!


----------



## crowbuster

Great to hear from ya turnkey. Ur absence was cause for concern. Thanx for the update


----------



## Philbert

@turnkey4099 WOW! That's some scary stuff! Glad that you are able to tell that story!

Philbert


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Been trying to talk the wife into one of those. She says we don't need a 3rd truck.



They are nice. Plenty of truck capabilities in that thing. It is FAST when you want to play. Lots of low end power. Rides like a 1/2 ton in a way but a little smoother. Has a rear diff lock. Gets around in the woods really good. 

I wont lie. If my truck (3500, crew cab, long bed) died on me tomorrow i would definitely consider one. Even over a 1/2 ton. I would absolutely be giving up some capabilities but gain some important ones too. The biggest complaint I have about my truck is it’s too dang heavy and sinks in the mud. 

Now is the time to buy if you can afford it!! Cars are not selling so deals could be made. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

Harry, it's wonderful to see you back. With all this Covid running around, they had a 66 patient out break 5 miles down the road from me, I'm hanging tight. Just before the lock down I got 6 trailer loads of Oak logs, 20" to 30". So, I'm hanging tight and splitting and stacking wood. Maybe I can shed a few pounds and get in better shape. I want to catch up to you in birthdays. Feel better fast.


----------



## rarefish383

My daughter is an OT at a nursing home. She is also a RN. Since there is no therapy now, she's working as a RN. They just drew straws to see who has to work with the Covid patients. She got the short straw. She's waiting for her PPE to come in before she can work with the patients. The N95 does not meet specs for her role. I used to be a HazMat responder for UPS and was certified in the use of SCBA equipment. I still have a duel cartridge respirator that I'm wearing to the store where I actually get close to people. Outside I don't use anything. If you have N95 masks, wear them. Just don't get the false sense of security that they protect you. They keep you from spraying others if you cough. Keep your distance even if you have a mask on, if they cough on you, the Covid can still get in. Just like driving, if you tailgate, sooner of later you are going to bump into someone. Avoid the attack, stay back!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday and congrats on recovering! Good to have you back.


----------



## MustangMike

I imagine the Ranger with the towing package had different gears and gets lower mileage? Anyone know?

I think my Eco Boost F-150 only can tow 6,800 lbs, but that is more than I need, so I'll take the good mileage!


----------



## U&A

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.



Get well sir! And dont over do it[emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


Glad you are back. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> Now is the time to buy if you can afford it!! Cars are not selling so deals could be made.


AND a full tank of gas!

Philbert


----------



## chucker

Philbert said:


> AND a full tank of gas!
> 
> Philbert


go figure !! bought an extra 100 gallons of 87 oct for the tractor at 149.9, 2 days ago and now i seen on our local news 5 that gas is 99 cents in the cities??? so its getting closer to the 1929/30's depression as an equal dollar to cents for gas! food to be in short supply next with no new crops happening ! milk is being dumped in the "WIN"sconsin state..... better days to come . best to all!


----------



## U&A

My worker[emoji4]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> This is his second one. He has a metal fab business. If your on Facebook he is Bacon Creek Metal. I’m sure he could help you out. Quite a bit of experience. Good luck on your project, that will be nice!



Thanks brother. 

I looked up Bacon Creek Metal and didn’t see anything


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 814637
> View attachment 814638
> 
> 99% sure this is mulberry. But the barks a little odd and the color is dark compared to the highlighter yellow I'm used to. Could it be the elusive hedge?



Looks like stuff I cut/split that I thought was mulberry, then questioned my thoughts after seeing posts about black locust. I’m still pretty confident it’s mulberry. It’s seriously heavy wood.


----------



## Lionsfan

Decided to try noodling the bigger rounds of beech and maple this year versus split with a maul, split vertically with the splitter or pick them up with the tractor bucket. Is it just me, or is this kinda' rough on chains?


----------



## U&A

Lionsfan said:


> Decided to try noodling the bigger rounds of beech and maple this year versus split with a maul, split vertically with the splitter or pick them up with the tractor bucket. Is it just me, or is this kinda' rough on chains?



I think noodling is easier on chain than cutting perpendicular to the grain like we usually do. 

The chain is almost peeling the grains away from each other like peeling a banana instead of having to rip them in half. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Scrounge on guys!



Hey Neil. There's a bit of a question mark over whether we're stihl allowed to scrounge here, depending on whether it falls under the category of 'essential travel'. Sure, we'd all regard scrounge as essential for warming our families and posting pics on the internet and particularly when there won't be another person in miles (there might be goats, though  ). However, being miles away from any other person is no excuse now. 

Two stories in the news yesterday. A 17 year old learner driver getting a lesson in driving in the wet from her mother copped a $1650 fine for 'non-essential travel'. So the fact that they were not going to come into contact with anyone else was irrelevant. They were also too far from home to pretend they were going down to the shops for essential items. That's a nice little earner for the State. 

You're allowed to exercise outside like riding your bike. However, you're apparently not allowed to drive your car with the bike on the back to a nicer spot and then ride your bike. A bloke got pinged yesterday down in Melbourne for that too. Cha-Ching! 

Gotta find the money to pay those public service salaries somehow, I suppose. Having shut down most of the private sector, I guess I missed the announcement that Premier Dan the Man from Victoriastan voluntarily took a pay cut in solidarity with the private citizens whose livelihood he destroys and from whom he now extorts more money from for stupid reasons that have nothing to do with infection control.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> I looked up Bacon Creek Metal and didn’t see anything


Maybe try just Bacon creek?


----------



## djg james

I noodled a partial load of White Oak today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Dan the Man from Victoriastan


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Decided to try noodling the bigger rounds of beech and maple this year versus split with a maul, split vertically with the splitter or pick them up with the tractor bucket. Is it just me, or is this kinda' rough on chains?



I see it as putting more wear and tear on an expensive and finicky piece of equipment, instead of using the proper tool (hydraulic splitter). I only do it in the mountains when I didn’t bring the splitter, to get the logs loaded. Or with the weird grain that won’t split.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

These 572 clutch covers are sweet.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> ......HazMat responder for UPS and was certified in the use of SCBA equipment. I still have a duel cartridge respirator......


My understanding is the dual cartridge filters worn by hazmat etal are only acid/base or organic vapor cartridges and do nothing in the 0.1 micron filtration range. I could be wrong, just check yours out. I don't want you to get the false sense of security.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see it as putting more wear and tear on an expensive and finicky piece of equipment, instead of using the proper tool (hydraulic splitter). I only do it in the mountains when I didn’t bring the splitter, to get the logs loaded. Or with the weird grain that won’t split.



Yes, I only noodle when I can't split by hand. Some noodles are useful as fire starter or in the garden but if you're doing lots of noodling you produce an awful lot of them, burning fuel and losing burnable BTUs from your firewood.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> My understanding is the dual cartridge filters worn by hazmat etal are only acid/base or organic vapor cartridges and do nothing in the 0.1 micron filtration range. I could be wrong, just check yours out.


The 'durable', half-mask respirators, with cartridge filters, just filter out what the cartridges are designed for. _Could_ be particulates. _Could_ be organic vapors. _Could_ be welding fumes. etc. Sometimes they are multi-hazard filters (e.g. particulates _and_ organic vapors). If they are rated 'N95' they provide the same particulate protection as the 'single-use' / disposable N95 respirators ('masks'). ***Assumes that both styles are properly fit and worn.*** 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> if you're doing lots of noodling you produce an awful lot of them, burning fuel and losing burnable BTUs from your firewood.



I’ve thought that too, you’re turning some wood into chips. And it’s more expensive fuel than the splitter.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve thought that too, you’re turning some wood into chips. And it’s more expensive fuel than the splitter.


But GREAT kindling, mulch, hamster bedding, oil absorbent, 'excelsior' for shipping chainsaws, etc.!

Noodling is a good option when the individual finds the rounds too big to handle, or does not have access to certain equipment.

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see it as putting more wear and tear on an expensive and finicky piece of equipment, instead of using the proper tool (hydraulic splitter). I only do it in the mountains when I didn’t bring the splitter, to get the logs loaded. Or with the weird grain that won’t split.





Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I only noodle when I can't split by hand. Some noodles are useful as fire starter or in the garden but if you're doing lots of noodling you produce an awful lot of them, burning fuel and losing burnable BTUs from your firewood.



Not noodling Everything guys, just cutting the bigger stuff in half so I can pick it up and put it on the splitter without blowing out my nut sack.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> You're allowed to exercise outside like riding your bike. However, you're apparently not allowed to drive your car with the bike on the back to a nicer spot and then ride your bike. A bloke got pinged yesterday down in Melbourne for that too. Cha-Ching!


None other than our health minister was pinged for this just the other day. What a plonka. PM took his minor portfolio off him and said she would have dropped him as health minister if not for the disruption during these critical times. So I guess there'll be a post-lockdown demotion of the covidiot. If we all have to be tarred with a one-size-fits-all brush then it's great lockdown entertainment to see the health minister getting sprung for being such a jackass.

I'm 2L short of resin for the coffee table but a mate is going to lend me some. We've found a supermarket inbetween us where we can both bump into each other (at a safe distance) while we happen to be shopping for essentials. It got me wondering, if the police put extra CCTV cameras in supermarket carparks if they'd catch an increased number of drug dealers, etc.

We also had a somewhat disturbed individual filming himself as he walked around a supermarket coughing and sneezing at/on people. He thought is was funny. He was found, charged and before the court in a matter of just a few days. If only justice worked that quickly all the time.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> But GREAT kindling, mulch, hamster bedding, oil absorbent, 'excelsior' for shipping chainsaws, etc.!
> 
> Noodling is a good option when the individual finds the rounds too big to handle, or does not have access to certain equipment.
> 
> Philbert



Yep. Noodling is usually the fastest and easiest way to get rounds down to a loadable size out in hte boonies. My favorite noodler is the 441 with an old clutch cover that does not have a chain catcher on it. Noodles don't bind up there then and shoot out like a machine gun. It does take a SHARP chain though, not one of the ...oh well, a couple more cuts and then I'll sharp it.


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.
> 
> I was sitting around the house right after making the report fabout feeling lousy, phone rang and it was my doc ordering me to be in the ambulance he was sending and offf to the hopspital. Bottom line: He had prescribed a a sulfa drug for the minor leg infection I had. Turns out I am allergic to sulfas - it basically had killed my kidneys. Been in hospital on dialysis since above post and just released today. Kidn'ey's are back in operation and I should not need any more dialysis. I'm weak as a kitten but will be back on the saws before the week is out. Right now I don't think I could even pick up the 441.
> I've got a few doc appointments in dthe morrning but expect to be standing at the vice sharpening chains in the afternoorn.
> 
> Ah, yes, I celebrated my 85th while watching a dialysis machine.


Glad your back and are ok. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> without blowing out my nut sack.



I split the big stuff vertical for that purpose.


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve thought that too, you’re turning some wood into chips. And it’s more expensive fuel than the splitter.



I will agree with that, lots of hamster bedding.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Not noodling Everything guys, just cutting the bigger stuff in half so I can pick it up and put it on the splitter without blowing out my nut sack.


Same here. I got chastised on another site for noodling ash rounds because they are so easy to split. The 1/4's were prolly Stihl 50 lbs each. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I split the big stuff vertical for that purpose.



Works alright on fairly level ground when you're in the yard. Gets to be A LOT of work wrestling them into place in the woods where there's brush and stumps and uneven ground.


----------



## turnkey4099

Day 1 of being out and about...turned out to be for shopping and doc appointments only. 3 stops at the pharmacy to sort out meds, Doc for a appointmeent. Wal Mart - failure as nothing I wanted there, Winco for a $30 tab of staples. Killedd the whole morning and an hour of driving. I was glad to have the shopping cart to lean on by teh time I got to the check out stand at Winco. Legs said I need just a wee bit more recovery. 

Tomorrow is chain sharp day and MAYBE process teh last load of locust limbs I hualed in. Should be about an hours work with the limbwood jig, cut/stack. 

It is rather weird wandering around with a bunch of stuff hanging off my jugular vein. Gotta get that covered up so I can at least take a shower. Neighbor supposed to stop in and applay a waterproof cover this evening...too bad I can't convince her to wash my back .


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> Same here. I got chastised on another site for noodling ash rounds because they are so easy to split. The 1/4's were prolly Stihl 50 lbs each. Work smarter not harder.



I keep a maul handy, if I swat it 5-6 times and all it does is bounce back, that's enough.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Works alright on fairly level ground when you're in the yard. Gets to be A LOT of work wrestling them into place in the woods where there's brush and stumps and uneven ground.



Yes, depends on conditions and what means you have to drag logs into the open.


----------



## H-Ranch

turnkey4099 said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do now that I am back amongst the living. I'll make this the update.


Good to have you back as our inspiration. We would all do well to cut the wood you do every year and should all hope someday to have the same stash of Armageddon black locust.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Day 1 of being out and about...turned out to be for shopping and doc appointments only. 3 stops at the pharmacy to sort out meds, Doc for a appointmeent. Wal Mart - failure as nothing I wanted there, Winco for a $30 tab of staples. Killedd the whole morning and an hour of driving. I was glad to have the shopping cart to lean on by teh time I got to the check out stand at Winco. Legs said I need just a wee bit more recovery.
> 
> Tomorrow is chain sharp day and MAYBE process teh last load of locust limbs I hualed in. Should be about an hours work with the limbwood jig, cut/stack.
> 
> It is rather weird wandering around with a bunch of stuff hanging off my jugular vein. Gotta get that covered up so I can at least take a shower. Neighbor supposed to stop in and applay a waterproof cover this evening...too bad I can't convince her to wash my back .



It’s good to hear this.

And maybe ask the neighbor nicely.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

These 572 clutch covers are sweet.


Sexy! This is the "97" 2065 closed port with the Zama. Was hoping it was a walbro but this will get rejetted and be happy. It stumbles a little when throttling up.


----------



## MustangMike

My ported Asian 660 w/square file will noodle large rounds much faster than you could position them under the vertical splitter! I cut them to within an inch then hit them in the cut with the X-27 and they pop right apart. With the vertical splitter, half the time you have to rotate them 180* and split them again!


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> None other than our health minister was pinged for this just the other day. What a plonka. PM took his minor portfolio off him and said she would have dropped him as health minister if not for the disruption during these critical times. So I guess there'll be a post-lockdown demotion of the covidiot. If we all have to be tarred with a one-size-fits-all brush then it's great lockdown entertainment to see the health minister getting sprung for being such a jackass.
> 
> I'm 2L short of resin for the coffee table but a mate is going to lend me some. We've found a supermarket inbetween us where we can both bump into each other (at a safe distance) while we happen to be shopping for essentials. It got me wondering, if the police put extra CCTV cameras in supermarket carparks if they'd catch an increased number of drug dealers, etc.
> 
> We also had a somewhat disturbed individual filming himself as he walked around a supermarket coughing and sneezing at/on people. He thought is was funny. He was found, charged and before the courts in a matter of just a few days. If only justice worked that quickly all the time.



I think British covidiocy beats that. The Scottish Chief Medical Officer {was likely forced to] resigned today....after being exposed by the papers for breaking her own rules about not going to holiday homes.... She had taken her family off to hers for the last two weekends. Scottish government have pulled the TV and campaign.... The chief medical officer was the one on camera doing all the talking.

And now...... Boris is in intensive care..... Seems someone on Whitehall didn't social distance very well.... Boris might be regretting the early 'let it rip' policy.... Seems it might not just affect the proletariat after all.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Having 2 guys splitting makes handling those big rounds a lot easier. But it ain't worth popping a nut over. I only noodle the stuff I can't wrestle safely.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> And now...... Boris is in intensive care..... Seems someone on Whitehall didn't social distance very well.... Boris might be regretting the early 'let it rip' policy.... Seems it might not just affect the proletariat after all.


Hope he makes it through OK but I'm told once someone with Kung Flu hits the ICU the mortality rate is rather high.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I imagine the Ranger with the towing package had different gears and gets lower mileage? Anyone know?
> 
> I think my Eco Boost F-150 only can tow 6,800 lbs, but that is more than I need, so I'll take the good mileage!


Mike, that might be why I’ve never gotten quite the mileage you do. My gross towable is almost 8000. Something like 7890. I must have an option you don’t. I think I have 350 or 355 gears?


----------



## KiwiBro

When I first smuggled the supersplit out of USA I recall something Paul either said or I read he said, along the lines of "if you can get it on the table, the supersplit will split it". Now, that sounds like a challenge to me, which I accepted and with the aid of a tractor I put some downright dangerous rounds on that table. Whilst he was correct, it was utterly counterproductive. On more than a few occasions (I'm a slow learner) I'd have rotated the round 360 degrees with splits started every 4" around the circumference but the rounds were nowhere near close to breaking apart. I've learned that depending on the species, even if I can lift it onto the table myself, it's still worth noodling it because of the time saved splitting it, as noodling takes some tension out of the round that then doesn't bind on the wedge as easily, there's less chance of overwhelming the available space on the table, and the noodled sections are easier to wrangle on the table.


----------



## U&A

AAAAAAAAND number 5 is done!

One more stack and i am officially 2 years ahead[emoji847]

Also have an idea for a new stack style. Same concept as these but a faster stacking process similar to a traditional stack.

Will need to wait until next spring to do it though. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> AAAAAAAAND number 5 is done!
> 
> One more stack and i am officially 2 years ahead[emoji847]
> 
> Also have an idea for a new stack style. Same concept as these but a faster stacking process similar to a traditional stack.
> 
> Will need to wait until next spring to do it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



That’s quite an interesting stacking method you have there.


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> I keep a maul handy, if I swat it 5-6 times and all it does is bounce back, that's enough.


One day several years ago, I picked up my favorite 8 pound maul. It was from back in the 60’s and had a really nice profile. I looked it in the eye, and said I don’t like you anymore. Haven’t picked a maul up higher than it takes to move it since. I’ve picked up a couple in bundles of axes, but I don’t buy or use them anymore. Guess that’s why I’ve gotten so fat.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Danger ranger! Getin it done!!
> 
> The wife said “lets use my truck today.”
> 
> I know her plan. She well get a truck wash afterwards [emoji23]. This thing may not hold much (though the 1500lbs payload is nice) but is sure dosnt sink in the mud like my Truck
> 
> 3 load with it today and it hardly broke through the first few inches of mud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Ya they have changed my sons 98. No my daughter in law isn't giving the one finger salute . Shes saying its hers


----------



## svk

Scrounged up some bikes for my oldest boys. It’s tough to find reasonably priced bikes that can fit an adult man.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, I think I have the same gears as you, but you may be right on the towing, but I see #s all over the place (2 WD, 4 WD, Cab Selection, bed size, etc).

With 3.73 gears they are rated to tow 9,000 lbs!


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> That’s quite an interesting stacking method you have there.



Not my idea. It was the germans 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Scrounged up some bikes for my oldest boys. It’s tough to find reasonably priced bikes that can fit an adult man.
> View attachment 815116



Its because all the bikes at Walmart and such are made by little Chinese or Korean boys. So they are the perfect size for them and their dads. [emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Yes!

I’m 5’11”. The bikes made for people “up to 5’10” made me feel like I was on a kiddie bike. Both of my sons are close to my height so we got the larger framed models for “over 6’ riders”


----------



## H-Ranch

@dancan is right: oak, schmoak. I do  the ash. Cut, split, hauled, and stacked 2 loads tonight. Actually cut and split 3; only 2 made it to the stacks. Almost stopped after hauling 1, but figured there was enough light and thought if Harry can do it then so can I.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Its because all the bikes at Walmart and such are made by little Chinese or Korean boys. So they are the perfect size for them and their dads. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


They crushed the used bike market. Unless its something really special.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I've half arsed got a wrap handle on "97" now. Will finish tomorrow it got dark on me. Just need 1 self tapper for the 3rd hole on the bottom. Just wanted to see if it could be done. Whether it "should be done" remains to be answered. I do like the design. Not at all bulky.


----------



## old CB

So talking about ash brings up a question I've been pondering.

Years back when all my wood butchering was hand operated (NY state near Canada, if it makes a difference), ash was one of my favorites for splitting because I usually found it in tall, dead columns deep in the woods with straight grain that split easier than most other stuff.

In recent years--now in Colorado, where the only ash available comes from harvesting planted trees in the towns downhill from me--I get ash that is sometimes straight-grained and easy-splitting, or I get ash that looks like it was knitted together in cross-grained patterns that split only because I have hydraulic power that slices through despite the grain.

What gives? Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## mountainguyed67

So you expect every piece of ash you get to be as good as the first???


----------



## JustJeff

Forest trees are typically long and straight with little branching till high up and thus the grain is straight and split easy.
The trees I get, lol, are usually field edge or fencerow or yard trees. Lots of branching and the wind weaves them in a spiral and splitting them will test a man.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Forest trees are typically long and straight with little branching till high up and thus the grain is straight and split easy.
> The trees I get, lol, are usually field edge or fencerow or yard trees. Lots of branching and the wind weaves them in a spiral and splitting them will test a man.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I think the worst splitting wood I've ever had was ash, I thought the hydraulic splitter was going to break on multiple occasions.
Elm and honey locust have nasty twisted grains that are stringy and a pain to work with even with a hydraulic splitter, frozen is a bit better.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Now is the time to buy if you can afford it!! Cars are not selling so deals could be made.


Maybe we can strike a deal, but maybe that's not what you meant


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I think the worst splitting wood I've ever had was ash



I haven't split ash, there’s very little ash here. It was planted in the front yards of homes built in the 50s and 60s, otherwise I don’t see it. 

The toughest wood I’ve split is live oak. You have to split it all the way down a lot of times, it screeches the whole way, then makes a very loud pow when it finally lets go. It’ll shoot off left and right both, you don’t want anyone standing there.


----------



## MustangMike

Many wood species are easy to split when straight grained, but not so other wise. Ash, Oak and Hickory all immediately come to mind., and Black Birch also.

IMO, some of the toughest wood to split include Elm and Norway Maple.


----------



## MustangMike

Did some crude port work (actually improved upon my previous work) by widening and flattening the intake and exhaust and enlarging my bridge ports. I also slightly elongated my upper transfers after noting that the factory jug has wider ones.

My work is crude and not as pretty as some of the masters that post to this site, but so far I have improved performance each time I've dabbled, so finger crossed it continues!

This is a New West 440 Big Bore cylinder. I love that they have tight D combustion chambers, and their transfers also look better than most aftermarket. That said the intake and exhaust ports generally need lots of work.

Hopefully, when I pair this jug up with an OEM piston, it will impress!

Sorry the pics are just the best I can do with a cell phone. Also tough to get the light right and not block the light when you take the pics.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Maybe we cab strike a deal, but maybe that's not what you meant



What are you offering[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Hope he makes it through OK but I'm told once someone with Kung Flu hits the ICU the mortality rate is rather high.



The criteria for the PM getting into ICU might be a little lower than the average bear.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Did some crude port work (actually improved upon my previous work) by widening and flattening the intake and exhaust and enlarging my bridge ports. I also slightly elongated my upper transfers after noting that the factory jug has wider ones.
> 
> My work is crude and not as pretty as some of the masters that post to this site, but so far I have improved performance each time I've dabbled, so finger crossed it continues!
> 
> This is a New West 440 Big Bore cylinder. I love that they have tight D combustion chambers, and their transfers also look better than most aftermarket. That said the intake and exhaust ports generally need lots of work.
> 
> Hopefully, when I pair this jug up with an OEM piston, it will impress!
> 
> Sorry the pics are just the best I can do with a cell phone. Also tough to get the light right and not block the light when you take the pics.



You have more guts than me. Im well short of ready to do that. Keep us posted on the results 

So are you doing a timing advance, muffler mod, base gasket delete/or a thinner one?

I can tell ya. Starting a COLD saw that is ported can be rough. and even when warm some times. My 2166/72 is what i grab when i dont want to be beat up that day[emoji23][emoji23] 

That 2166/72 was Best saw purchase ever. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> The criteria for the PM getting into ICU might be a little lower than the average bear.



Im sure the words “might be a little” can be replaced with “is”.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> The criteria for the PM getting into ICU might be a little lower than the average bear.


All animals are created equal but some animals are more equal than others. 

I can almost hear Banksy agitating spray cans from here.


----------



## hamish

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey Neil. There's a bit of a question mark over whether we're stihl allowed to scrounge here, depending on whether it falls under the category of 'essential travel'. Sure, we'd all regard scrounge as essential for warming our families and posting pics on the internet and particularly when there won't be another person in miles (there might be goats, though  ). However, being miles away from any other person is no excuse now.
> 
> Two stories in the news yesterday. A 17 year old learner driver getting a lesson in driving in the wet from her mother copped a $1650 fine for 'non-essential travel'. So the fact that they were not going to come into contact with anyone else was irrelevant. They were also too far from home to pretend they were going down to the shops for essential items. That's a nice little earner for the State.
> 
> You're allowed to exercise outside like riding your bike. However, you're apparently not allowed to drive your car with the bike on the back to a nicer spot and then ride your bike. A bloke got pinged yesterday down in Melbourne for that too. Cha-Ching!
> 
> Gotta find the money to pay those public service salaries somehow, I suppose. Having shut down most of the private sector, I guess I missed the announcement that Premier Dan the Man from Victoriastan voluntarily took a pay cut in solidarity with the private citizens whose livelihood he destroys and from whom he now extorts more money from for stupid reasons that have nothing to do with infection control.


Two things to never believe, the Media and the Government ( yes number two was hard as heck to believe, seeing as its ingrained in out society and institutions within the Commonwealth). The haves will always look after the haves. Some of us of will just do what whatever we can for the rest. Essential .....not in the least, the world will still wake up to another day without all the slags. On a brighter note.........24 days later..........I havent been fired for drinking on the job at Daddy Day Care 24/7!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Unbelievably, that same health minister i recently posted about has just been sprung driving 20kms to take a walk on the beach. A shame abject stupidity wasn't terminal.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh that's special!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Reminds me of a city council member pulled over for going the wrong way on a one way street, he kept telling the officer a very entitled “Do you know who I am?”. Like the rules don’t apply to him, and the officers shouldn’t be bothering such an important person. Ha ha.


----------



## turnkey4099

Lionsfan said:


> Works alright on fairly level ground when you're in the yard. Gets to be A LOT of work wrestling them into place in the woods where there's brush and stumps and uneven ground.



Yep, a lot easier to just flop on its side and noodle than trying o get it in position to split vertically. I can have one noodled in half by the time it would take just to get it ready to split vertically.


----------



## turnkey4099

Okay, I'm certifieable. MIdnight, standing over the vice wearing a hoody jacket, sharpening and rebaring the MS362 to a 20" bar ready to lay into the pile of locust limbs in the morning. 

I somehow have 4 16" chains to be sharpened and ready to attack the standing small locust scounge later in the week.

Good news is I have the appointment on Wednesday to pull all the junk hanging off my jugulaar vein. Be able to take a decent shower again


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Joe, I think I have the same gears as you, but you may be right on the towing, but I see #s all over the place (2 WD, 4 WD, Cab Selection, bed size, etc).
> 
> With 3.73 gears they are rated to tow 9,000 lbs!


My dealer offers a life time warranty on the engine if I get all of my oil changes there, and they only charge $75 to do it. Last time I was in I asked what the max towing was. She got out a chart and went item for item on my build sheet. I think different tires changed it a little. A bit of VooDoo in their calculations.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven't split ash, there’s very little ash here. It was planted in the front yards of homes built in the 50s and 60s, otherwise I don’t see it.
> 
> The toughest wood I’ve split is live oak. You have to split it all the way down a lot of times, it screeches the whole way, then makes a very loud pow when it finally lets go. It’ll shoot off left and right both, you don’t want anyone standing there.


I split two cords of Hickory this winter, and had to put a 2x6 at the foot so the bade could go all the way through. The last half inch is too stringy to pull apart.


----------



## abbott295

Fresno is ash tree in Spanish. Very strange..
"I haven't split ash, there’s very little ash here. It was planted in the front yards of homes built in the 50s and 60s, otherwise I don’t see it. "


----------



## rarefish383

With all of this spare time, I've been watching my Blue Birds nesting more than usual. I just saw the hen hanging on the outside of the hole feeding chicks. I might try making my next box with a plexi glass window in it so I can watch the chicks grow?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> With all of this spare time, I've been watching my Blue Birds nesting more than usual. I just saw the hen hanging on the outside of the hole feeding chicks. I might try making my next box with a plexi glass window in it so I can watch the chicks grow?


Maybe put a cover over the plexiglass that you can lift up and peer through the plexiglass.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> So talking about ash brings up a question I've been pondering.
> 
> Years back when all my wood butchering was hand operated (NY state near Canada, if it makes a difference), ash was one of my favorites for splitting because I usually found it in tall, dead columns deep in the woods with straight grain that split easier than most other stuff.
> 
> In recent years--now in Colorado, where the only ash available comes from harvesting planted trees in the towns downhill from me--I get ash that is sometimes straight-grained and easy-splitting, or I get ash that looks like it was knitted together in cross-grained patterns that split only because I have hydraulic power that slices through despite the grain.
> 
> What gives? Anyone have thoughts on this?





JustJeff said:


> Forest trees are typically long and straight with little branching till high up and thus the grain is straight and split easy.
> The trees I get, lol, are usually field edge or fencerow or yard trees. Lots of branching and the wind weaves them in a spiral and splitting them will test a man.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


This! We only have black ash that normally grows in the swamp or near water. The swamp trees have dense straight grained wood that is loaded with water. The lake edge trees are less dense but often have the yellows in the core and often twisted grain.


----------



## farmer steve

My scrounged wood yesterday. Mostly cut to my desired length of 16". Ash and highly valuable black walnut. My one buddy called and said he could being it over if I had a spot for it. Duh. And a oak pallet to boot.


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> You have more guts than me. Im well short of ready to do that. Keep us posted on the results
> 
> So are you doing a timing advance, muffler mod, base gasket delete/or a thinner one?
> 
> I can tell ya. Starting a COLD saw that is ported can be rough. and even when warm some times. My 2166/72 is what i grab when i dont want to be beat up that day[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> That 2166/72 was Best saw purchase ever.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



This is an Asian Clone, and I've done several of them so far, and have always been able to improve performance. They had a group buy on another site a year or so ago so I picked up several of them at bargain basement prices so I could learn how to port a saw. I'm just using the low cost HF grinders that were on sale for $6.99 (with some grinding heads from E Bay).

The mufflers have no baffle and come with a large hole, no screen and DP cover, so I don't further mod them (I've found increase mods just burn more fuel).

Deleting the base gasket results in near perfect squish almost every time (I shoot for .020).

I advance the timing by shaving .020 - .030 off the key.

The plating on the New West jugs looks to be VG, but the port work was terrible.

In the beginning, I was just lowering the intake and straitening out the exhaust port to get better performance. I print my timing wheels off the computer and glue them to Oak Tag.

Then I started widening and flattening the intake and exhaust and adding bridge ports. I also noticed OEM jugs have wider upper transfers, so I tried to widen the ones on this jug a bit. It is an interesting game to try to make them stronger each time. I usually can, unless the port timing #s are not with me. Since I don't machine my jugs, I can only move ports in one direction.

Most builders will tell you the OEM jugs run the best. I have collected 2 each OEM 044/440; 046/460; and 066/660 jugs to port when I feel confident enough to do them. I also want to make sure the bottom ends of these 440 clones will hold up before installing an OEM jug on them. They seem to do well with good oil, especially with the lighter OEM 460 pistons (all the AM pistons are heavier than OEM).

From my results, I understand why builders insist on certain oils and ratios. The increased RPMs of a ported saw, and additional piston weight of a Big Bore or Hybrid put a lot more stress on the bottom ends, resulting in 2 failures from ones run on conventional oil. Both failures were at the large rod bearing. I always replace the piston pin bearing with OEM, the cost is only about $10., it is cheap insurance.

I would recommend to anyone who wants to learn saw porting to play with and AM jug first. Learning to control the grinders takes some time.


----------



## SS396driver

I'll be damned . My insurance company emailed me . Due to the covid stay in place they are giving me a 15% discount for April and May due to less driving in general and fewer accidents. Maybe buy a few bars and chains


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> This is an Asian Clone, and I've done several of them so far, and have always been able to improve performance. They had a group buy on another site a year or so ago so I picked up several of them at bargain basement prices so I could learn how to port a saw. I'm just using the low cost HF grinders that were on sale for $6.99 (with some grinding heads from E Bay).
> 
> The mufflers have no baffle and come with a large hole, no screen and DP cover, so I don't further mod them (I've found increase mods just burn more fuel).
> 
> Deleting the base gasket results in near perfect squish almost every time (I shoot for .020).
> 
> I advance the timing by shaving .020 - .030 off the key.
> 
> The plating on the New West jugs looks to be VG, but the port work was terrible.
> 
> In the beginning, I was just lowering the intake and straitening out the exhaust port to get better performance. I print my timing wheels off the computer and glue them to Oak Tag.
> 
> Then I started widening and flattening the intake and exhaust and adding bridge ports. I also noticed OEM jugs have wider upper transfers, so I tried to widen the ones on this jug a bit. It is an interesting game to try to make them stronger each time. I usually can, unless the port timing #s are not with me. Since I don't machine my jugs, I can only move ports in one direction.
> 
> Most builders will tell you the OEM jugs run the best. I have collected 2 each OEM 044/440; 046/460; and 066/660 jugs to port when I feel confident enough to do them. I also want to make sure the bottom ends of these 440 clones will hold up before installing an OEM jug on them. They seem to do well with good oil, especially with the lighter OEM 460 pistons (all the AM pistons are heavier than OEM).
> 
> From my results, I understand why builders insist on certain oils and ratios. The increased RPMs of a ported saw, and additional piston weight of a Big Bore or Hybrid put a lot more stress on the bottom ends, resulting in 2 failures from ones run on conventional oil. Both failures were at the large rod bearing. I always replace the piston pin bearing with OEM, the cost is only about $10., it is cheap insurance.
> 
> I would recommend to anyone who wants to learn saw porting to play with and AM jug first. Learning to control the grinders takes some time.


Very well written.

Aside from the lack of free time, I know if I started porting it would end up like my carpentry projects (taking off too much at one time). LOL. But maybe someday.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I'll be damned . My insurance company emailed me . Due to the covid stay in place they are giving me a 15% discount for April and May due to less driving in general and fewer accidents. Maybe buy a few bars and chains


I heard certain companies are doing that, which I commend them for. 

I’m through Progressive who didn’t hear was on that list. I’m going to fire them soon though. Unfortunately it’s sold through a friend but when I send him some other business I’m going to pull that away because they’ve jacked their rates 50 percent in two years.


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> I'll be damned . My insurance company emailed me . Due to the covid stay in place they are giving me a 15% discount for April and May due to less driving in general and fewer accidents. Maybe buy a few bars and chains


The guy that brought me the wood yesterday told me he got the same deal. Allstate I think. Did you hear anything about Carlisle. I didn't look at their website lately.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> The guy that brought me the wood yesterday told me he got the same deal. Allstate I think. Did you hear anything about Carlisle. I didn't look at their website lately.


Carlisle has been postponed to May 27-31 . Yes Allstate is my carrier.


----------



## chipper1

Got this little load the other day and brought it straight into the house(well the kids did ). This should take me thru til summer, it's supposed to make it to 70 today , but a chance of snow this weekend, as they say, just wait 5 minutes lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I heard certain companies are doing that, which I commend them for.
> 
> I’m through Progressive who didn’t hear was on that list. I’m going to fire them soon though. Unfortunately it’s sold through a friend but when I send him some other business I’m going to pull that away because they’ve jacked their rates 50 percent in two years.


Yep same here. Rates just never go down. It was one of the few who did monthly when that was all I could afford. Got some decent quotes I have to follow up on before my July renewal.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Pretty happy with the wrap handle. It took a little drilling and grinding to fit. Should be good enough for me.


----------



## svk

I like the old school looking silver on the Johnny


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Yep same here. Rates just never go down. It was one of the few who did monthly when that was all I could afford. Got some decent quotes I have to follow up on before my July renewal.


I had been with Geico and switched to my agent friend. It was a few bucks more per month but figured a local agent was worth it. Now they have jacked rates nearly 50 percent.


----------



## mountainguyed67

abbott295 said:


> Fresno is ash tree in Spanish. Very strange..
> "I haven't split ash, there’s very little ash here. It was planted in the front yards of homes built in the 50s and 60s, otherwise I don’t see it. "



I knew that. There’s a story of the first settlers finding an ash tree, hence the name. I’ve told the story to people born and raised here, and they don’t believe me. I think it does grow along the rivers and creeks, but that’s a tiny percentage of the area. Most developed land has no trees, and non native trees are planted. I don’t like that, I planted a valley oak in our yard. So, because very few people experience the creeks in the area, they don’t think of ash as being local.


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I knew that. There’s a story of the first settlers finding an ash tree, hence the name. I’ve told the story to people born and raised here, and they don’t believe me. I think it does grow along the rivers and creeks, but that’s a tiny percentage of the area. Most developed land has no trees, and non native trees are planted. I don’t like that, I planted a valley oak in our yard. So, because very few people experience the creeks in the area, they don’t think of ash as being local.



Kinda the same way here in Michigan. A lot of our ancestors migrated here to work in logging camps and harvest the vast stands of old growth white pine that was used to build our nation. Replaced them with the majestic yellow poplar and scruffy plantation pine.


----------



## turnkey4099

Progress report. Pretty pathetic.

Out to process the pile of locust small stems. Found I had about 30 minutes work just cleaning up and piling what I already had cut. Loaded the limbwood jig, grabbed 362 and found _I couldn't pull it!_ Usually it is a 2 pull start but I could NOT get the full pull needed for the first shot. Time I gave up and took to to my buddy I had it fully flooded. No go there either but he could not see a spark on his tester. Bag it up and off to the dealer (60 mile round trip) only to be shown It was just a simple flooded problem and I just wasn't man enough to pull it cold start. Back home and gave a try starting it. By putting a board through the handle loop and sttanding one that and then mentally picturing pulling the string clear out it finally fired for me. 

Just finished the job 30 minutes ago, about 1/4 cord, and was barely able to climb the steps into the house. Still havee to get out there and do some mowing. 

Next time that saw will be sitting by the stove warming up while I have breakfast. It has to have that full pull first shot or it ain't gonna start. All I was able was a half pull.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Next time that saw will be sitting by the stove warming up while I have breakfast.


Careful with that!

Check out this thread?





Torn rotator cuff and starting saws


Anyone have any luck still being able to cut firewood. I am deadly fearful of even trying to start a saw right now but I would really like to get out and get started on summer campfire wood stash and next years heating wood. I think for the most part I would be able to manage if I can get the...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Progress report. Pretty pathetic.
> 
> Out to process the pile of locust small stems. Found I had about 30 minutes work just cleaning up and piling what I already had cut. Loaded the limbwood jig, grabbed 362 and found _I couldn't pull it!_ Usually it is a 2 pull start but I could NOT get the full pull needed for the first shot. Time I gave up and took to to my buddy I had it fully flooded. No go there either but he could not see a spark on his tester. Bag it up and off to the dealer (60 mile round trip) only to be shown It was just a simple flooded problem and I just wasn't man enough to pull it cold start. Back home and gave a try starting it. By putting a board through the handle loop and sttanding one that and then mentally picturing pulling the string clear out it finally fired for me.
> 
> Just finished the job 30 minutes ago, about 1/4 cord, and was barely able to climb the steps into the house. Still havee to get out there and do some mowing.
> 
> Next time that saw will be sitting by the stove warming up while I have breakfast. It has to have that full pull first shot or it ain't gonna start. All I was able was a half pull.


Glad you are back at it. Have you considered an electric saw for the work at home that's within cord range! I know it's not the same or as fast but it might be easier on you to ease back into it.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops. 
@turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> You have more guts than me. Im well short of ready to do that. Keep us posted on the results
> 
> So are you doing a timing advance, muffler mod, base gasket delete/or a thinner one?
> 
> I can tell ya. Starting a COLD saw that is ported can be rough. and even when warm some times. My 2166/72 is what i grab when i dont want to be beat up that day[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> That 2166/72 was Best saw purchase ever.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


My 590 that Deaves did will bite you when it's cold.


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops.
> @turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.



Ebay?


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops.
> @turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.


I’ll check tomorrow. I just went through most of my chains. I hade two Saber 3/8, 59 DLs. Turned out they were for a Super EZ, 16 inch. I put them all in marked zip lock bags. I had something in a 60 DL, but it may have been LoPro.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops.
> @turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.


James I’ve got Trilink full chisel if you want. I can have it to you on Thursday. No charge. Just let me know.


----------



## djg james

More highly valuable Black Walnut.


----------



## H-Ranch

Had time to just sneak one load in tonight before any storms get here.


----------



## MustangMike

My newly ported cylinder (Big Bore #5) came to life today.

I was not real impressed with how Big Bore #4 ran, the port timing #s were not that great (Ex at 95), so today I ripped it down and put my "re ported" Big Bore jug #5 and an OEM piston on frame #4. Squish with the OEM piston went from 0.20 (with the NW piston) to 0.17 with the OEM piston.

I could not believe how clean BB #4 P+C were! The pics of the cylinder did not come out, but look at that piston, and I did not clean it at all!!! Looks like I took it right out of the box!

These NW BB pistons seem to be of good quality, and weight the same as a Meteor, so I think I'll save them for some 460 projects and use the lighter OEM on my Hybrid and BB kits.

I let the sealer dry for 2 hours then started her up. She kicked on the 8th pull (just enough pulls to make me nervous), then started right up and ran very clean. Minor adjustments to the low and she idled real nice (with the Lo screw about 3/4 turn out).

She ran good. I'm neither disappointed nor ecstatic. I'm not sure if she has the RPMs I was hoping for, but she has good torque, and when you lean on her (noodling Oak) she just slows a bit but does not stop. I like that in a saw! Heck, it does not even have a third of a tank through it yet, so it may break in a bit, and maybe RPMs will increase if I lean her out a bit, but for now I want it to be a bit rich. The saw was well mannered, idled well, re started easily several times, and did what it was supposed to. Also, it has out of the box RS on it, and I'm used to running square file. 

*Attached Files:*


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> James I’ve got Trilink full chisel if you want. I can have it to you on Thursday. No charge. Just let me know.


That would be great. I'm not picky when it comes to chain. Hopefully friday morning your parts go on the mill.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Pissed off the walmart covid19 police. Tried to buy 2- 1/2 gallons of bleach for a total 1 gal per customer. They weren't buying it. ****** nuts i just wanted enough to chlorinate my well.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My newly ported cylinder (Big Bore #5) came to life today.
> 
> I was not real impressed with how Big Bore #4 ran, the port timing #s were not that great (Ex at 95), so today I ripped it down and put my "re ported" Big Bore jug #5 and an OEM piston on frame #4. Squish with the OEM piston went from 0.20 (with the NW piston) to 0.17 with the OEM piston.
> 
> I could not believe how clean BB #4 P+C were! The pics of the cylinder did not come out, but look at that piston, and I did not clean it at all!!! Looks like I took it right out of the box!
> 
> These NW BB pistons seem to be of good quality, and weight the same as a Meteor, so I think I'll save them for some 460 projects and use the lighter OEM on my Hybrid and BB kits.
> 
> I let the sealer dry for 2 hours then started her up. She kicked on the 8th pull (just enough pulls to make me nervous), then started right up and ran very clean. Minor adjustments to the low and she idled real nice (with the Lo screw about 3/4 turn out).
> 
> She ran good. I'm neither disappointed nor ecstatic. I'm not sure if she has the RPMs I was hoping for, but she has good torque, and when you lean on her (noodling Oak) she just slows a bit but does not stop. I like that in a saw! Heck, it does not even have a third of a tank through it yet, so it may break in a bit, and maybe RPMs will increase if I lean her out a bit, but for now I want it to be a bit rich. The saw was well mannered, idled well, re started easily several times, and did what it was supposed to. Also, it has out of the box RS on it, and I'm used to running square file.
> 
> *Attached Files:*


Sure looks clean Mike.
How many tanks on it and what mix ratio and oil. 
Was there plenty of oil on it.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> What are you offering[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I still have 1 new 2166 here and one ported one, I here you like them .


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> That would be great. I'm not picky when it comes to chain. Hopefully friday morning your parts go on the mill.


I’ll put it in the truck right now. I believe I’ve got your address in the pm history.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Kinda the same way here in Michigan. A lot of our ancestors migrated here to work in logging camps and harvest the vast stands of old growth white pine that was used to build our nation. Replaced them with the majestic yellow poplar and scruffy plantation pine.


You're right, most here have seen the pictures of the sleighs with the logs stacked 12 or 14' high being pulled by horses, but they have no idea they were taken here in michigan or that they harvested lots of white pine here. Today we took a nice walk way out behind our property and saw some nice white pine, huge bur oak, and some other neat trees, was a nice time.
Also scrounged some more black locust.
Couple more days and we'll have the woodshed full.
The crew.


Almost there.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> You're right, most here have seen the pictures of the sleighs with the logs stacked 12 or 14' high being pulled by horses, but they have no idea they were taken here in michigan or that they harvested lots of white pine here. Today we took a nice walk way out behind our property and saw some nice white pine, huge bur oak, and some other neat trees, was a nice time.
> Also scrounged some more black locust.
> Couple more days and we'll have the woodshed full.
> The crew.
> View attachment 815534
> 
> Almost there.
> View attachment 815535
> View attachment 815536


I found one of those pics in a tote of family stuff. Great gramps for sure used to go log in the winters. But I think this might be a souvenir picture. I'll dig it out one of these days.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I still have 1 new 2166 here and one ported one, I here you like them .



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You're right, most here have seen the pictures of the sleighs with the logs stacked 12 or 14' high being pulled by horses, but they have no idea they were taken here in michigan or that they harvested lots of white pine here. Today we took a nice walk way out behind our property and saw some nice white pine, huge bur oak, and some other neat trees, was a nice time.
> Also scrounged some more black locust.
> Couple more days and we'll have the woodshed full.
> The crew.
> View attachment 815534
> 
> Almost there.
> View attachment 815535
> View attachment 815536



Nice family picture Brett[emoji1303][emoji41]

Perfect time to get caught up on wood. And out Governor will most likely extend the “stay home” in the next few days


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

RIP John


Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> You're right, most here have seen the pictures of the sleighs with the logs stacked 12 or 14' high being pulled by horses, but they have no idea they were taken here in michigan or that they harvested lots of white pine here. Today we took a nice walk way out behind our property and saw some nice white pine, huge bur oak, and some other neat trees, was a nice time.
> Also scrounged some more black locust.
> Couple more days and we'll have the woodshed full.
> The crew.
> View attachment 815534
> 
> Almost there.
> View attachment 815535
> View attachment 815536


Good looking crew you have there! And wood shed looks great! Stacks of wood are ok too
Speaking of white pine, saw this picture the other day of a nice one
Largest white pine I’ve seen I think is the one I’m cutting in my avatar

About 4’. Illegal to cut them (western white pine) here now, endangered?
Made some more progress at the mill site today 

Not sure it’s any cheaper than buying boards, 661 gets pretty thirsty, lol. Nice being outside and spending time with my son though, and don’t have to go to the store


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Good looking crew you have there! And wood shed looks great! Stacks of wood are ok too
> Speaking of white pine, saw this picture the other day of a nice oneView attachment 815540
> Largest white pine I’ve seen I think is the one I’m cutting in my avatarView attachment 815550
> 
> About 4’. Illegal to cut them (western white pine) here now, endangered?
> Made some more progress at the mill site today View attachment 815553
> 
> Not sure it’s any cheaper than buying boards, 661 gets pretty thirsty, lol. Nice being outside and spending time with my son though, and don’t have to go to the store


Nice boards! Can I borrow your Cat?


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Nice boards! Can I borrow your Cat?


Thanks, they do seem too nice for a chicken coop
Sure! It is pretty handy, one of the logs decided to take a stroll down the hill and the Cat was enlisted to retrieve it

Been part of the family for a long time. Dad bought it in late 60’s I believe. It’s skidded lots of trees, built roads, and plowed snow here and in Alaska.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Good looking crew you have there! And wood shed looks great! Stacks of wood are ok too
> Speaking of white pine, saw this picture the other day of a nice oneView attachment 815540
> Largest white pine I’ve seen I think is the one I’m cutting in my avatarView attachment 815550
> 
> About 4’. Illegal to cut them (western white pine) here now, endangered?
> Made some more progress at the mill site today View attachment 815553
> 
> Not sure it’s any cheaper than buying boards, 661 gets pretty thirsty, lol. Nice being outside and spending time with my son though, and don’t have to go to the store


Thanks, I'm grateful for the time with the family and to get things done .
That's a big tree , I've seen some nice ones, but 3' to just over is about the biggest. There are some places here in michigan there may be some 4' whites, they are parks you can't even think of cutting them, that's why I can't go there.
Looks great up there, surprised all the snow is almost gone.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Nice family picture Brett[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> Perfect time to get caught up on wood. And out Governor will most likely extend the “stay home” in the next few days
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks buddy.
It sure is, and I'm taking full advantage, was a little warm today, almost got the A/C units installed lol.
Chance of snow this weekend .


U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thought you'd get a kick out of that.
I'll even throw in a couple bars and chains, and a set of huge dawgs for you.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> It’s skidded lots of trees



Did they run an arch behind it?


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did they run an arch behind it?


No never did. Not sure it would have worked very well in the steep brushy terrain he worked in (I assume you mean the wheeled type not mounted to the winch?) but some lift sure would have helped. Always thought an arch mounted to the winch would have been great.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I found one of those pics in a tote of family stuff. Great gramps for sure used to go log in the winters. But I think this might be a souvenir picture. I'll dig it out one of these days.


Look forward to seeing it, I like seeing the old logging pics, amazes me the things they accomplished.


----------



## MustangMike

Only a few tanks through it, with AMSOIL Saber at 40:1, but I thought there would be some evidence on it that it was run!


----------



## MustangMike

The Catskills used to be all Hemlock. They cut them all during the civil war to use the Tannic Acid to tan leather. Mostly hardwoods grew in their place.

A lot of the barn siding in NY is Hemlock. If it is off the ground it will last over 100 years w/o any stain. It seems to absorb minerals from the rain and get harder.

They are very slow growing, but can get very large and very old.


----------



## MustangMike

I just got some bad news. There were 4 guys in the old neighborhood that were in the same grade in school.

One passed last year, and now there are just two of us left.

Damn, it must mean I'm getting old!!!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Look forward to seeing it, I like seeing the old logging pics, amazes me the things they accomplished.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> (I assume you mean the wheeled type not mounted to the winch?)



Thats what I was thinking. That’s not how it’s being used here (well, partially), but it‘s the same type. At 6:10 he’s missing the point, the arch is supposed to keep the leading edge off the ground.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Look forward to seeing it, I like seeing the old logging pics, amazes me the things they accomplished.



From your neck of the woods Brett. Pretty sure they didn't have any ported saws to cut all them logs for the bridge.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jaysus those arch fellas butchered more timber than they managed to get to the landing. What a shitshow. Sure it's tough terrain but c'mon.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Jaysus those arch fellas butchered more timber than they managed to get to the landing. What a shitshow. Sure it's tough terrain but c'mon.



The comment section is full of comments just like yours.

And I got this from one of the comments. “This job was at Rewa between Cheltnam and Hunterville”. Looks like Cheltnam is a misspelling of Cheltenham.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> The comment section is full of comments just like yours.


I guess assholes like company. But seriously, that must have been an area they had to agree to harvest to get the rest of the job, left it until the last, and just wanted the heck out of there. Butt ugly. Fugly even.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

James Miller said:


> Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops.
> @turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.


I have a breaker/spinner if you end up going the frankenchain route.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> From your neck of the woods Brett. Pretty sure they didn't have any ported saws to cut all them logs for the bridge.
> View attachment 815595


Can't believe what some guys will do for a little firewood, or to keep from vacuuming the living room!


----------



## rarefish383

Well, looks like I'm on Double Lock down again. My daughter came over a few weeks ago, on a Sunday, for my birthday. Every body stayed back, virtual hugs from across the room. Monday she called and said they had their first confirmed case, so she may have been a carrier. Two weeks gone by, all clear. Last night my wife said a confirmed case was in Ace hardware, and for anyone showing symptoms, that had been in the store that day, contact their doctor. That was over a week a go, so I have a few more days of quarantine, but I'm feeling fine. Heading to the woodpile!


----------



## rarefish383

James, looks like Steve has you hooked up on the chain. If I find any I'll get your address and send them to you for spares. I don't have many saws that small.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> View attachment 815581


Is your grandfather in this one?
Do you know where it was taken?
I like that the engine is wood fired .


farmer steve said:


> From your neck of the woods Brett. Pretty sure they didn't have any ported saws to cut all them logs for the bridge.
> View attachment 815595


Wow, wonder how they placed all those like that, I guess much like the amish set up a barn, working together .
I notice the engine is #2, how many you think they had.
None of those boys look overweight lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, my Dr told me a contact with a contact (in other words, no direct contact with a sick person) is not a big concern and to "go on about your life".

I know there are lots of different opinions, just sharing.

I stopped seeing clients on 3/31 … for 2 weeks will do it all by mail. Was winding down anyway!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Is your grandfather in this one?
> Do you know where it was taken?
> I like that the engine is wood fired .


Mcbride creek, Oregon


----------



## Deleted member 150358

2019 372xpg came today! Still not sure why I took this over a 572xpg.


----------



## Lionsfan

sixonetonoffun said:


> 2019 372xpg came today! Still not sure why I took this over a 572xpg.
> View attachment 815695




Must admit, the masses seem to be warming up to the 572 quickly. However, I still think you did alright.


----------



## Logger nate

sixonetonoffun said:


> 2019 372xpg came today! Still not sure why I took this over a 572xpg.
> View attachment 815695


Nice saw! I’d still like to get a heated handle saw someday. Sure would have been nice when I was falling timber, always had a hard time keeping my hands warm in winter.

We live about 30 miles from a resort town and private jets fly in quite a bit. A guy from Seattle flew in to check on a house he’s having built, 3 police officers met him at the airport and told him to get back on and go back to Seattle, guess their taking the don’t travel here serious.


----------



## Lionsfan

KiwiBro said:


> Jaysus those arch fellas butchered more timber than they managed to get to the landing. What a shitshow. Sure it's tough terrain but c'mon.



That little pile of twigs was NOTHING back then. Probably billions of board feet of lumber hauled over that bridge they couldn't have got out otherwise.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> 2019 372xpg came today! Still not sure why I took this over a 572xpg.
> View attachment 815695


I'm sure you'll be just fine .
The 372 xtorq saws have a wide power band and sip fuel compared to the oe 372.
I'd run 40:1 in it if it were mine because they have the plastic bearing cages. They have a limited coil so they can be a bit harder to tune than the oe. I fatten them up and then start leaning them out until I hit the limiter, then I go 1/4(winter) to a half a turn(summer) more and they run well there.
Here's one of mine in a chunk of very hard ash.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> The 372 xtorq saws have a wide power band and sip fuel compared to the oe 372.


This is why I haven't put 50mm p&c on my 2065's. The ported one's still really efficient and revs like a 359. But I am gonna order a couple single ring sets while they are cheap. See some under $120 now. My guess is when they gone there won't be anymore OEM OE single ring sets.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> This is why I haven't put 50mm p&c on my 2065's. The ported one's still really efficient and revs like a 359. But I am gonna order a couple single ring sets while they are cheap. See some under $120 now. My guess is when they gone there won't be anymore OEM OE single ring sets.


Who ported the 2065?
Yep. You can also get the 268xp windowed piston and have it turned into a .040 popup for some nice gains in a stock 50mm bore, the meteor pistons work well for this application.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Me and my buddy. I did the grinding and he took a little off the base for just .021 squish. Used Masterminds basic 372 recipe with a little more intake and staggered transfers oriented towards the intake trying to keep some torque. It was winter and we were cutting fencelines. I put the oem on the shelf we used a Tecomec cause if it didn't turn out no big loss.


----------



## U&A

Today’s lesson for me, it’s been quite some time that I’ve cut with the Husky brand chain. Been using Oregon EXJ exclusively for probably the past year. 

The EXJ stays sharp for a very noticeable amount longer than the Husky chain. 

I know this has been said before but I’ve never personally experienced the difference and now I know. 

Especially noticed it when I went to do a touch up sharpening on the Husky chain today. Seems much softer when filing

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Lionsfan

U&A said:


> Today’s lesson for me, it’s been quite some time that I’ve cut with the Husky brand chain. Been using Oregon EXJ exclusively for probably the past year.
> 
> The EXJ stays sharp for a very noticeable amount longer than the Husky chain.
> 
> I know this has been said before but I’ve never personally experienced the difference and now I know.
> 
> Especially noticed it when I went to do a touch up sharpening on the Husky chain today. Seems much softer when filing
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Is it the older Oregon stuff, or the new C83/C85 stuff? I haven't monkeys with the new Stuff, but a lot of guys are claiming it's the second coming of christ.


----------



## muad

Couple questions. 

What’s a fair price for a used 254 that runs good and has good compression, but the top cover is toast? I want to play with my 254 with some porting, adjust the squish, etc. Want a spare of two for parts, just in case LOL! 

Also, what do modded mufflers go for? I took the “custom” muffler off the 310 when I gave it to my FIL, and put a stock one back on. I have no use for this 290/310/390 muffler, which I touched up with high temp paint. Just curious, as I have no clue what’s fair to ask.


----------



## Philbert

Watched a crew trimming branches at my neighbor's house across the street. I assume that she chose the low bid.

Backed an old utility bucket truck up over her lawn. 

Zero PPE. 

Threw larger branches into an open trailer, they started swing a top-handle saw around to break them down (want to guess how many hands on the saw?).

Should have been named '_Larry, Darrell, and Darrell's Tree Service_'.

They did leave the bigger stuff neatly piled on her lawn for the fireplace.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> That little pile of twigs was NOTHING back then. Probably billions of board feet of lumber hauled over that bridge they couldn't have got out otherwise.



KiwiBro was talking about the video in post 52,507, you’re talking about the pictures in post 52,506 and 52,508.


----------



## Philbert

Several years back I was looking through an old logging book, on-line, from around 1900. They had one chapter devoted to building a railroad. _ONE CHAPTER!!!_

(Today, we would have 20 volumes just on the specifications for the spikes!)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

This version has 5 chapters on construction and use of logging railroads (free download):








Logging






books.google.com





Alos links to many other, old, logging books.
Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Lionsfan said:


> That little pile of twigs was NOTHING back then. Probably billions of board feet of lumber hauled over that bridge they couldn't have got out otherwise.


Sorry, should have been clearer. Was referring to the video of the logging arch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer. Was referring to the video of the logging arch.



I thought you were clear.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer. Was referring to the video of the logging arch.



I added this comment pertaining to the arch, maybe you didn’t see it.

And I got this from one of the comments. “This job was at Rewa between Cheltnam and Hunterville”. Looks like Cheltnam is a misspelling of Cheltenham.


----------



## Lionsfan

KiwiBro said:


> Sorry, should have been clearer. Was referring to the video of the logging arch.


Sorry Kiwi, sometimes I sould just zip-it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lionsfan said:


> Sorry Kiwi, sometimes I sould just zip-it.


All good. We've got a fairly good history of pioneer logging and inventiveness down here too. It really doesn't matter where in the world the early logging took place, there were some very clever and hard working people back then. I marvel at some of the ways they got things done. Especially the really big timbers. Amazing how much we can learn from history and I've often wondered why we tended to lose that acquired knowledge so easily. Was it the break for the world wars? Was it simply mechanical engineering meaning we didn't have to work so hard thus lost a significant motivation to think of better ways, etc. Notwithstanding of course the mechanisation being the major improvement.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> I added this comment pertaining to the arch, maybe you didn’t see it.
> 
> And I got this from one of the comments. “This job was at Rewa between Cheltnam and Hunterville”. Looks like Cheltnam is a misspelling of Cheltenham.


Here in our North Island. My guess is they had to do that terrain as part of the gig and took the view they wanted off ASAP.


----------



## U&A

Lionsfan said:


> Is it the older Oregon stuff, or the new C83/C85 stuff? I haven't monkeys with the new Stuff, but a lot of guys are claiming it's the second coming of christ.



Iv been using the new stuff. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Played with my new toy a little bit today (Ported Asian Big Bore #5). Finished cutting up all my uncut logs. Was a lot of start + stop as I had to dig them out and move rounds, (or half the logs and then move the halves). She ran pretty well, I think she picked up a little.

Went to start it warm w/o the decomp and I was glad to redo it with the decomp. I guess with the squish at 0.17 I should not be surprised.

Only consumed a half a tank by the time I was done, so I'm pleased with the fuel consumption rate. She started easily, idled well and cut well, so I have nothing to complain about!


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> View attachment 815581





farmer steve said:


> From your neck of the woods Brett. Pretty sure they didn't have any ported saws to cut all them logs for the bridge.
> View attachment 815595


Impressive if you ask me. And you know that all of those logs went to mill as soon as they were done hauling timber across the top.

They used to have several temporary railways around my cabin. There are still a few cut through's where they dug out hillsides so the train did not have to go over hills. I will try to get some pics before it leafs out. The one is only a couple hundred yards from the road.

Even 20 years ago you could still find pilings across the swamp.


----------



## svk

@MustangMike sorry to hear about your friend/neighbor.


----------



## U&A

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

This is what happens when a woman gets her hands on the stove. Should put a padlock on it!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> This is what happens when a woman gets her hands on the stove. Should put a padlock on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



It was 73 in our house yesterday, and we thought that was nice and toasty. We were burning oak.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Lionsfan said:


> Is it the older Oregon stuff, or the new C83/C85 stuff? I haven't monkeys with the new Stuff, but a lot of guys are claiming it's the second coming of christ.


For the prices online I'll stay with stihl chain now that I can grinder sharpen once in a while.


muad said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> What’s a fair price for a used 254 that runs good and has good compression, but the top cover is toast? I want to play with my 254 with some porting, adjust the squish, etc. Want a spare of two for parts, just in case LOL!
> 
> Also, what do modded mufflers go for? I took the “custom” muffler off the 310 when I gave it to my FIL, and put a stock one back on. I have no use for this 290/310/390 muffler, which I touched up with high temp paint. Just curious, as I have no clue what’s fair to ask.
> 
> View attachment 815725
> View attachment 815726


IMHO Looks like at least a $45 on eBay. Plus shipping of course!


----------



## djg james

Noodled my last load of White Oak today. The stuff is just too big for my 038. Had to resharpen after quartering each piece. Need to break out a new file; that's part of the problem. Ended up sawing to the center, then using a maul and wedges to get it into quarters. I'm tired.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finally got all this furniture out of my living room. Gonna start packing stuff up in there tomorrow to make room to paint the ceiling. Maybe walls... TBH I don't care either way.


----------



## KiwiBro

I guess it was too good to be true


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut another 3 loads of ash this evening. Came back to the house with 1 and asked my wife about dinner - 30-45 minutes she says. So I hustled back out to get the other 2 loads.






And so now here I sit still waiting on dinner.


----------



## MustangMike

That bedroom set looks to be a little too elaborate for a cat!


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> I guess it was too good to be true
> 
> View attachment 815781


So you never got it? I just got my 2 gallon set up from east coast 109$


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> So you never got it? I just got my 2 gallon set up from east coast 109$ View attachment 815795


Nup it ain't coming. Just have to wait it out until the date ebay set before I can request a refubd. You know, there seems to be a concerted effort by fraudsters on ebay to target epoxy resin sales. Just 10mins ago I was looking at another listing for east coast epoxy kits that was something like $10 for 2 gallons:








Industrial Caulks & Sealants for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Industrial Caulks & Sealants when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com





I guess they try to hoover as much $ from ebay buyers (sold over 500 so far) in the shortest amount of time b4 ebay kicks them off. But ebay is still on the hook for refunding all the sales.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Nup it ain't coming. Just have to wait it out until the date ebay set before I can request a refubd. You know, there seems to be a concerted effort by fraudsters on ebay to target epoxy resin sales. Just 10mins ago I was looking at another listing for east coast epoxy kits that was something like $10 for 2 gallons. I guess they try to hoover as much $ from ebay buyers in the shortest amount of time b4 ebay kicks them off. But ebay is still on the hook for refunding all the sales.


Can I interest you in a 50$ 2020 Cadillac?  I bought this thru Walmart was dropped shipped from east coast 22$ cheaper than direct from them

I dont buy chit thru Ebay anymore .


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Can I interest you in a 50$ 2020 Cadillac?  I bought this thru Walmart was dropped shipped from east coast 22$ cheaper than direct from them


It's like the national lottery here. Ya know your $ is never coming back but you hope just this once you'll get lucky and the bet will actually pay off.


----------



## SS396driver

Going to do my coffee table this weekend. I bought this brand because I can pour 2 inch at a time . I'm pouring 1 and 3/4 inches.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Going to do my coffee table this weekend. I bought this brand because I can pour 2 inch at a time . I'm pouring 1 and 3/4 inches.


Good luck. That's great to be able to pour that much at a time without worrying about it. That coffee table top I poured recently was one of my biggest hail mary's. Three different epoxy resins, only one of which I had worked with before, and only one hardener for all three. It took nearly 48 hrs to pour the lot and two weeks of sweating on the cure. If only there was a reasonably priced clear epoxy available locally that can handle large pour volumes. Alas, it's all too expensive for me.
I'm still waiting to bump into my mate at the essential food shopping place, to get the remaining few ltrs needed to finish this one off:


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Good luck. That's great to be able to pour that much at a time without worrying about it. That coffee table top I poured recently was one of my biggest hail mary's. Three different epoxy resins, only one of which I had worked with before, and only one hardener for all three. It took nearly 48 hrs to pour the lot and two weeks of sweating on the cure. If only there was a reasonably priced clear epoxy available locally that can handle large pour volumes. Alas, it's all too expensive for me.
> I'm still waiting to bump into my mate at the essential food shopping place, to get the remaining few ltrs needed to finish this one off:
> View attachment 815800


Looks great. I'll post pics this weekend of the coffee table


----------



## U&A

Couldn’t resist taking a picture of the sunset over the wood piles[emoji23][emoji23]






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> IMHO Looks like at least a $45 on eBay. Plus shipping of course!



Thanks brother, I believe another one of our scroungers could use it, so I offered it to him.


----------



## MustangMike

Real nice Kiwi, and I like those bevels!!!


----------



## svk

Got out after dinner. Flushed off several stumps that I had made over the winter. Dragged one more balsam weed home and processed what I could.

Went to sharpen the 5020 chain as I had hit some stuff during stumping. Got about 3/4 done and my file was done. I’ll get a few new files on Friday and finish it up.

It was close to 50 all day but snowing to beat the band now.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> James, looks like Steve has you hooked up on the chain. If I find any I'll get your address and send them to you for spares. I don't have many saws that small.


I don't have a 16" 3/8 bar for anything either. Guess I'll grab one for the 590 if I'm gona play with square wood chains.


----------



## Plowboy83

Finally got the 066 back together that broke the crankshaft on flywheel side 
View attachment IMG_1141.MOV








I guess it sounds ok what you think Mustang Mike


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Finally got the 066 back together that broke the crankshaft on flywheel side
> View attachment 815826
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it sounds ok what you think Mustang Mike


Doesn’t want to open for me


----------



## Plowboy83

Plowboy83 said:


> Finally got the 066 back together that broke the crankshaft on flywheel side
> View attachment 815826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it sounds ok what you think Mustang Mike





svk said:


> Doesn’t want to open for me


I guess I don’t know how to upload a video


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Who makes 
Maruyama Gas Chain Saw MCV31R
Sure looks like an echo 361 but says 31cc?


----------



## Haywire

Keep adding to the red fir pile


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Doesn’t want to open for me


Yeah I had to download the file. I didn't know vids could be directly uploaded here at all?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Who makes
> Maruyama Gas Chain Saw MCV31R
> Sure looks like an echo 361 but says 31cc?


Found a post here the top handle version was discussed. Everyone said looks like an echo. The thread ended without a definitive answer.





Maruyama Top Handle Saw


Has anyone ever used one of these and are they any good?




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Keep adding to the red fir pile
> View attachment 815835



Good looking wood.

We once turned a 5 foot diameter red fir into firewood, we got about ten cord out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Found a post here the top handle version was discussed. Everyone said looks like an echo. The thread ended without a definitive answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maruyama Top Handle Saw
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used one of these and are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com


Starting to wonder if its not one of the Makita saws we don't see here?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got out after dinner. Flushed off several stumps that I had made over the winter. Dragged one more balsam weed home and processed what I could.
> 
> Went to sharpen the 5020 chain as I had hit some stuff during stumping. Got about 3/4 done and my file was done. I’ll get a few new files on Friday and finish it up.
> 
> It was close to 50 all day but snowing to beat the band now.
> 
> View attachment 815807
> View attachment 815808
> View attachment 815809
> View attachment 815810
> View attachment 815811


Nice work, nice the state lets you burn weed without a permit  .
I cut a couple flat today, they're weeds too, black locust. Hot and long burning weeds.
Biggest locust I've ever cut.
Doesn't look big in the picture, the one on the right was around 14-16.


Here's the butt log, that was all the higher the bota wanted to lift it unless I bounced it up a bit.


Dropped it with the 440 and a 28, glad I did as the 24 on the 2166 barely made it thru over-cutting it when I cleaned the stumps up.


----------



## MustangMike

Finally got the 066 vid to open! Looks and sounds good bouncing around on that table, but I want to see it eating some wood!

When I built the Asian Twins (near identical Cross 660 P+Cs) I did different muffler mods to them. The one that sounded meaner and spooled up quicker had far less torque in the wood. I made up another muffler like was on the first one and all was good again! That saw was so strong I wanted to keep it, but the buyer came over and stuck money in my hand and it went away! (It was fair, I had agreed to build it for him).

In the wood is where it counts!


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Here's the butt log, that was all the higher the bota wanted to lift it unless I bounced it up a bit.
> View attachment 815884



I noticed my loader specs give the lift capacity at a 2 foot bucket pin height. I figured that meant it diminishes after that, your pic seems to support that.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I noticed my loader specs give the lift capacity at a 2 foot bucket pin height. I figured that meant it diminishes after that, your pic seems to support that.


It surely goes down as you want it to go up lol.
I picked that one up in a bit of a low spot and the grade on the other side probably helped me to get the bucket tilted back and up in the air a bit. Once it's in the air my little bota does pretty good with the skidding with and the loaded tires, but without the winch the tail is always in the air, it was a little light back there with this log on the forks.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Nice work, nice the state lets you burn weed without a permit  .
> I cut a couple flat today, they're weeds too, black locust. Hot and long burning weeds.
> Biggest locust I've ever cut.
> Doesn't look big in the picture, the one on the right was around 14-16.
> View attachment 815882
> 
> Here's the butt log, that was all the higher the bota wanted to lift it unless I bounced it up a bit.
> View attachment 815884
> 
> Dropped it with the 440 and a 28, glad I did as the 24 on the 2166 barely made it thru over-cutting it when I cleaned the stumps up.
> View attachment 815881



You like 2166’s eh....? I got a nice one fur ya. Some nice guy told me how to convert it to a 2172 actually!! She is a runner no doubt! Ill trade ya fur one uh dem 7901’s...?








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> without the winch the tail is always in the air



Does it have a counterweight in the rear? Sounds like it doesn’t.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Does it have a counterweight in the rear? Sounds like it doesn’t.


Not when I remove the skidding winch.
The rear tires are filled with rim guard for ballast, but it's very light in the back.
I like to say the tractor has guts, but no butt.
It is a great tractor and I'm very thankful to have it though .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> You like 2166’s eh....? I got a nice one fur ya. Some nice guy told me how to convert it to a 2172 actually!! She is a runner no doubt! Ill trade ya fur one uh dem 7901’s...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I do, but I already have a new one and a ported one, besides I prefer the all orange versions .
We'll talk though.

Oh, your bar is on upside-down  .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I do, but I already have a new one and a ported one, besides I prefer the all orange versions .
> We'll talk though.
> 
> Oh, your bar is on upside-down  .



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You walked right into that one buddy.
Good night guys .


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Several years back I was looking through an old logging book, on-line, from around 1900. They had one chapter devoted to building a railroad. _ONE CHAPTER!!!_
> 
> (Today, we would have 20 volumes just on the specifications for the spikes!)
> 
> Philbert



Not to foget the entire bookshelf full of applications for permits, approval to log, etc. etc. etc. all of whichwhere turned down.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Played with my new toy a little bit today (Ported Asian Big Bore #5). Finished cutting up all my uncut logs. Was a lot of start + stop as I had to dig them out and move rounds, (or half the logs and then move the halves). She ran pretty well, I think she picked up a little.
> 
> Went to start it warm w/o the decomp and I was glad to redo it with the decomp. I guess with the squish at 0.17 I should not be surprised.
> 
> Only consumed a half a tank by the time I was done, so I'm pleased with the fuel consumption rate. She started easily, idled well and cut well, so I have nothing to complain about!



I am so weak from laying in hospital that I couldn't pull the MS362 to start it yesterday. Never thought to use the decomp. Is there any difference in the procedure with/without decomp? If I can get that first full pull it will start every time.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> Noodled my last load of White Oak today. The stuff is just too big for my 038. Had to resharpen after quartering each piece. Need to break out a new file; that's part of the problem. Ended up sawing to the center, then using a maul and wedges to get it into quarters. I'm tired.



Yep. It took me waaayyyy too many years to learn to throw out a file. I now buy by the dozen


----------



## muad

Dealer offered me a 365xtorq new with 24” bar and two chains for $699. I passed. Did I make a mistake? 

I want another husky (or a jred), but being I have the ms461 I didn’t see a need for the 365. From what I read, with a few tweaks, it’s basically a 372?


----------



## JustJeff

muad said:


> Dealer offered me a 365xtorq new with 24” bar and two chains for $699. I passed. Did I make a mistake?
> 
> I want another husky (or a jred), but being I have the ms461 I didn’t see a need for the 365. From what I read, with a few tweaks, it’s basically a 372?


Apparently the difference is the transfer port covers which can be ground. I had a 365 xt and a ms 460 , both stock. With 18" bar on the husky and a 20 on the stihl (that's how I got them) , I couldn't tell the difference in power. I didn't feel like I needed 2 70cc saws so I ended up sending the 365 down the road because I liked the way the 460 felt in my hands a bit better. 
If someone was looking for a good value on a 70cc saw and doesn't care about that one or two seconds difference cutting a 20" round I'd recommend a 365xt and put the extra money towards something else.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muad said:


> Dealer offered me a 365xtorq new with 24” bar and two chains for $699. I passed. Did I make a mistake?
> 
> I want another husky (or a jred), but being I have the ms461 I didn’t see a need for the 365. From what I read, with a few tweaks, it’s basically a 372?


That's a fair deal for sure. But the 572 isn't much more on sale for comparison. The 3 series will probably go away soon.


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Apparently the difference is the transfer port covers which can be ground. I had a 365 xt and a ms 460 , both stock. With 18" bar on the husky and a 20 on the stihl (that's how I got them) , I couldn't tell the difference in power. I didn't feel like I needed 2 70cc saws so I ended up sending the 365 down the road because I liked the way the 460 felt in my hands a bit better.
> If someone was looking for a good value on a 70cc saw and doesn't care about that one or two seconds difference cutting a 20" round I'd recommend a 365xt and put the extra money towards something else.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





sixonetonoffun said:


> That's a fair deal for sure. But the 572 isn't much more on sale for comparison. The 3 series will probably go away soon.



Thanks Gents. I’m good with my decision now  

I want to add a 372xp at some point, but I don’t “need” one. The wife already gives me the stink eye when I mention chainsaws. She knows I’ll be buying another 254, so I have permission on that at least! LMBO


----------



## MustangMike

Don't overlook that new 462, especially since you already must have several Stihl B+Cs. It will cost a bit more, but you will not match the power to weight with any of the others.

As a bonus, it is computer controlled (no tuning), has great spring AV, and clean air filter tech. If you keep your saws for many years like I often do, the cost difference will soon seem insignificant.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> has great spring AV, and clean air filter tech.


I like hearing this from stihl guys, to me those are two things that helped make the 361 such a great saw.
And as a guy who leans heavy towards the husky saws in the 50cc plus range, I have no problem saying the 462 is a great saw.
I'd also add that even though the 440/460/461 have terrible pre-filtering qualities they are near bulletproof saws.
Ran the ported 440 yesterday with a 28 on to fell the black locust yesterday and limbed and cut most of the tree up with it as well until it ran out of fuel, then I ran the 2166. I also ran the ported 261cm early version to drop the other 14" tree and buck/limb it up, half a tank did the duty no problem.

This ones for @Philbert , I may get in trouble  .


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Don't overlook that new 462, especially since you already must have several Stihl B+Cs. It will cost a bit more, but you will not match the power to weight with any of the others.
> 
> As a bonus, it is computer controlled (no tuning), has great spring AV, and clean air filter tech. If you keep your saws for many years like I often do, the cost difference will soon seem insignificant.



Good points. I love my 461, so I’ll probably stick with it for now. It only gets used for big stuff, as it wears a 28” ES B+C. 

The 361 and 241 are the go to saws 95% of the time, with the little 241 becoming my #1 pick most of the time...


----------



## U&A

What is it with County workers running stump grinders. 

Everyone I see running a stump grinder Burys the thing so hard they almost stall it or do stall it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

sixonetonoffun said:


> Who makes
> Maruyama Gas Chain Saw MCV31R
> Sure looks like an echo 361 but says 31cc?



Rebagged Dolmar

Or is it a rebagged Makita?

Either way, same saw, different color and/or label.


----------



## svk

The are rebadged Dolmar/Makita.

About three years ago they were for sale for fantastic prices. I believe the 50 cc was like $350 which was about $175 less than the Dolmar.


----------



## psuiewalsh

James Miller said:


> Ok desperate times call for desperate measures. Any of you local guys have a 60DL 3/8 .050 chain I could buy, steal, or borrow for a chain build off. No luck getting from local shops.
> @turnkey4099 glad your recovering and getting back on your feet.


Shoot me a pm. I can mail you something


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I may get in trouble




How much is that lightweight/invisible PPE?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Someone made a mess by my wood pile area.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> How much is that lightweight/invisible PPE?


Depends on whether you are having a good day or a bad day .


----------



## Plowboy83

View attachment 815859

View attachment 815859



MustangMike said:


> Finally got the 066 vid to open! Looks and sounds good bouncing around on that table, but I want to see it eating some wood!
> 
> When I built the Asian Twins (near identical Cross 660 P+Cs) I did different muffler mods to them. The one that sounded meaner and spooled up quicker had far less torque in the wood. I made up another muffler like was on the first one and all was good again! That saw was so strong I wanted to keep it, but the buyer came over and stuck money in my hand and it went away! (It was fair, I had agreed to build it for him).
> 
> In the wood is where it counts!


Thanks Mike I had to order the worm gear for it should be in today. If it is I will finish up the clutch side and get a video of it cutting some old dry eucalyptus. I wish I knew how to post a video the right way like everyone else does


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Depends on whether you are having a good day or a bad day .



I learned the hard way to wear PPE. One situation was about a year and a half ago, I was felling a tree and just as it started to move, a limb from way above hit me on the top of my head. Pretty quick I had blood running down my face. It hit hard, if it was much bigger it probably would have knocked me out. My hard hat was in the truck, doh! Just one example.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Someone made a mess by my wood pile area.View attachment 816096
> View attachment 816097


Nice job buddy.
Little white and red oak .


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> How much is that lightweight/invisible PPE?


That is PPE to Brett - it's a step up from pajama pants and sandals. 
I hope he at least had earplugs though.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Nice job buddy.
> Little white and red oak .


One white, 4 red, and a small maple. Small guys in my way. Cleaned some of up, before it started snowing, now on and off with rain mixed in. Darn 550 is becoming a nice saw to use.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I learned the hard way to wear PPE. One situation was about a year and a half ago, I was felling a tree and just as it started to move, a limb from way above hit me on the top of my head. Pretty quick I had blood running down my face. It hit hard, if it was much bigger it probably would have knocked me out. My hard hat was in the truck, doh! Just one example.


Yep, bad day without PPE can be expensive.
Almost always wear a hardhat when felling, and I'm not to prideful to run when they let loose either.
Here's one for @MechanicMatt , it's the little 242 taking care of a little locust leaner, fun saw.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Here's one for @MechanicMatt




I have a couple trees like that to deal with, only they’re maybe 16-18 inches. I plan on pulling them down with the loader.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> One white, 4 red, and a small maple. Small guys in my way. Cleaned some of up before it started snowing, now on and off with rain mixed in. Darn 550 is becoming a nice saw to use.


In the way of dropping bigger trees, or just generally in the way.
It was snowing here a couple hrs ago, then the suns been shining most the time since with some strong wind. May see if the neighbor wants me to drop a few black locust in his back yard as the wind makes it favorable to do them today.
Yep, 550 is a great saw, which one do you have, the mk1 or 2. Just sold my mk2 a couple weeks ago, I figured keep the mk1 as I will have many chances to get another mk2 down the rd if I want another one.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out for another scrounge on Wednesday. I was having some difficulty uploading pics so I'm sorry you've all had to wait until now for them. First I split and loaded most of the peppermint from last time. 




There's stihl a bit left including a few unsplittable crotches that will need noodling.




Then I spied another dead peppermint that fell over during last week's rain event. Doesn't look like much but prolly a touch under half a cord and easy wood. I like the tops also for the firepit.




But that's for another day. Today's plan was to attack this big blue gum log...




But then this happened...


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have a couple trees like that to deal with, only they’re maybe 16-18 inches. I plan on pulling them down with the loader.


I'll probably do a video of some larger ones using the skidding winch on the little kubota, their still attached at the stump and leaning a lot. Not sure when I'll get to them though as I want to fill the woodshed first.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I was having some difficulty uploading pics so I'm sorry you've all had to wait until now for them.


I've been tying to take up the slack to post photos, but I'm just one man!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That is PPE to Brett - it's a step up from pajama pants and sandals.
> I hope he at least had earplugs though.


What?
After all the yrs running equipment I have tinnitus pretty bad, ears ring constantly , I wear my ears most all the time.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Good luck. That's great to be able to pour that much at a time without worrying about it. That coffee table top I poured recently was one of my biggest hail mary's. Three different epoxy resins, only one of which I had worked with before, and only one hardener for all three. It took nearly 48 hrs to pour the lot and two weeks of sweating on the cure. If only there was a reasonably priced clear epoxy available locally that can handle large pour volumes. Alas, it's all too expensive for me.
> I'm still waiting to bump into my mate at the essential food shopping place, to get the remaining few ltrs needed to finish this one off:
> View attachment 815800


I just poured about 2 hours ago. Must have a little leak in the tape. Went down about an 1/8 of an inch but I can fix that in about 4 hours. Once it sets it wont settle anymore . Shame is there isn't a bubble in it


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> In the way of dropping bigger trees, or just generally in the way.
> It was snowing here a couple hrs ago, then the suns been shining most the time since with some strong wind. May see if the neighbor wants me to drop a few black locust in his back yard as the wind makes it favorable to do them today.
> Yep, 550 is a great saw, which one do you have, the mk1 or 2. Just sold my mk2 a couple weeks ago, I figured keep the mk1 as I will have many chances to get another mk2 down the rd if I want another one.


My 550 mk1 is a 2018 rebuild with OEM gaskets, bearings, seal, p/c, then reflashed. Opened up muffler only.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> My 550 mk1 is a 2018 rebuild with OEM gaskets, bearings, seal, p/c, them reflashed. Opened up muffler only.


Nice, small MM wakes them up nicely.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> I've been tying to take up the slack to post photos, but I'm just one man!



I was thinking of you when I posted that. You've been doing an excellent job  . Consistent loads (even if small) add up to significant amounts of scrounge after a while. 

I narrowly survived the encounter with the drop goat then Limby got to work.




My past experience with blue gum is that it is tough going to split by hand and near impossible when it is dry. You can stand there beating it like a red-headed step-son for ages and stihl not get anywhere. I was pleasantly surprised with this one though. There was a small defect in the centre and I was able to halve the smallest round with 8 hits with the X27 then it was all one hit splits from there. By far the easiest blue gum I have come across (no doubt cutting shorter rounds helped but all the same...). 







I split up exactly this much before I had to go home and get prettied up for work.


----------



## chipper1

Well we shall continue to scrounge around the neighborhood it looks like.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> I just poured about 2 hours ago. Must have a little leak in the tape. Went down about an 1/8 of an inch but I can fix that in about 4 hours. Once it sets it wont settle anymore . Shame is there isn't a bubble in itView attachment 816099
> View attachment 816100
> View attachment 816102
> View attachment 816103
> View attachment 816104


Looking good. I like how epoxy can take multiple pours hours apart and still have a chemical bond between them and no glue line.

Hopefully there's a sacrificial sheet of something on the floor? I've got a few different rectangle shapes marked out on the concrete floor of the sheltered workshop. Marked out in either drops of resin or stains from the resin I scraped/chipped off the floor  Took me a few years to realise I should put something down on the floor first. First attempt at doing so I used cardboard and that was a nightmare to chip off the concrete floor once the resin had worked its way through the cardboard and fused everything to the floor when it cured. Now I just use old scraps of wood destined for the incinerator.

Are you sealing the edges before the main pour to help reduce bubbles? Or not really needed. I see the gas torch there on the bench, presumably for popping them? I use a portable butane torche that just screws to the top of those wee butane/propane camping gas cans. Tried a heat gun, didn't like it. Tried the gas torch but I didn't like messing with the lines and keeping them from dropping dust into larger pieces I have to lean over to reach.


----------



## djg james

Man you guys that split wood by hand makes me tired watching. I'm glad I got a splitter years ago. My shoulders hurt too bad to do it by hand.

Today, I only got 2/3s a load of Red Oak. There was a pile yesterday of branches that I was planning on getting today. But the neat piles of logs, which I had photos of earlier, the log guy had stacked around where now pushed onto one big row. I had to crawl around and cut and dig out the branches. Couldn't get to the bottom of the pile or else I would have gotten a full load. The only good thing is I won't have to split most of what I got today.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Looking good. I like how epoxy can take multiple pours hours apart and still have a chemical bond between them and no glue line.
> 
> Hopefully there's a sacrificial sheet of something on the floor? I've got a few different rectangle shapes marked out on the concrete floor of the sheltered workshop. Marked out in either drops of resin or stains from the resin I scrapped/chipped off the floor  Took me a few years to realise I should put something down on the floor first. First attempt at doing so I used cardboard and that was a nightmare to chip off the concrete floor once the resin had worked its way through the cardboard and fused everything to the floor when it cured. Now I just use old scraps of wood destined for the incinerator.
> 
> Are you sealing the edges before the main pour to help reduce bubbles? Or not really needed. I see the gas torch there on the bench, presumably for popping them? I use a portable butane torche that just screws to the top of those wee butane/propane camping gas cans. Tried a heat gun, didn't like it. Tried the gas torch but I didn't like messing with the lines and keeping them from dropping dust into larger pieces I have to lean over to reach.


It's on a piece plastic on the bench . Nothing dripped to the floor it's all formed up but I'm going to wait the full 4 hours before the second coat. This is just to fill the river. I'm going to let it dry 72 hours and sand it and use shellac to seal the top prior to the flow coat over the whole top I used lacquer to seal the river edges Also need to square it up before hand. I like the b tank it's a small acetylene plumber's torch .


----------



## SS396driver

Second pour torched 4 times . This epoxy needs 75 to 85 temps to cure properly. Stove is cranking the windows are open . Lol . Going to let it sit 72 hours drum sand it and do a flow coat. Not bad for scrap wood from my 68s wood bed.
Wasnt my idea but the misses thought it would look good going from the blue to the the clear . Shes the artist in the family . Not going to say anything but it does look great


----------



## MustangMike

Not my favorite saw for general use, but for milling, stumping, Noodling, and large bucking you can add the 066/660 to that durability list!

I'm sure I could happily do 90% of my stuff with a 462 and 261 … but what fun would that be??? What would I do with all the rest of them?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Not my favorite saw for general use, but for milling, stumping, Noodling, and large bucking you can add the 066/660 to that durability list!
> 
> I'm sure I could happily do 90% of my stuff with a 462 and 261 … but what fun would that be??? What would I do with all the rest of them?


I'd agree and I'd happily add them to the list. 
Surprising to most I'd buy a 660 or a 661 for milling duty before buying a 395, not really a fan of the front tensioner on the 395.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Second pour torched 4 times . This epoxy needs 75 to 85 temps to cure properly. Stove is cranking the windows are open . Lol . Going to let it sit 72 hours drum sand it and do a flow coat. Not had for scrap wood from my 68s wood bed.
> Wasnt my idea but the misses thought it would look good going from the blue to the the clear . Shes the artist in the family . Not going to say anything but it does look great
> 
> View attachment 816172
> View attachment 816174


Noice. Looks like different river depths. Just watched an old episode of gold rush white water and I'm thinking just the other side of that clear patch, where the river gets deeper and the current slows, is where I'd put the dredge and get to it. Maybe you can get a few flakes of gold leaf and a handful of gravel and resin that into the underside. Excuse me, it's day 16 or so of lockdown and I can feel myself starting to lose it.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> I'd agree and I'd happily add them to the list.
> Surprising to most I'd buy a 660 or a 661 for milling duty before buying a 395, not really a fan of the front tensioner on the 395.


 It sure is frustrating having to carry an extra, single-purpose tool like a longer (than the ones on my multitool) screwdriver.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> It sure is frustrating having to carry an extra, single-purpose tool like a longer (than the ones on my multitool) screwdriver.


One can have the same frustration with a wrap handle if you don't have the proper scrench.
All in all it's not a big deal, but once you've gotten used to the side tensioners why go back, that's like wiping with leaves .


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> I am so weak from laying in hospital that I couldn't pull the MS362 to start it yesterday. Never thought to use the decomp. Is there any difference in the procedure with/without decomp? If I can get that first full pull it will start every time.



Use the decomp as normal .


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> Use the decomp as normal .


Agreed. I always use the decomp on the 361 and 461. Makes a huge difference.

And I’m still a “young” strapping lad. LOL

Got chilly here in NW Ohio. getting spoiled by the warmer temps.Hoping to grab a few more trees to buck, split, and stack before the woods becomes full of life.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> One can have the same frustration with a wrap handle if you don't have the proper scrench.



Do they make a longer wrench to reach in there?


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Gave the saws a day off and hit the bike path with the kiddo. 62° in Big Sky Country.
> View attachment 816175


When I was in Sturgis in 2006 a couple of us took a ride into Montana rest of the group to hung over to go was like "Whatya gunno do in Montana? " I said have no idea but it's better than sitting here at the chip. We rode out threw Bella Forche then into Montana. Great ride stopped at the Stoneyville saloon in Alzada . Had lunch got ready to leave but the bartender came running out said to get the bikes in the garage. Huge hail storm that's when Deadwood had the mudslide taking out 100 bikes on the street. We watched the storm go around us


----------



## dancan

Well , in these "New Normal" times with shortages and food insecurity I've been buying more basic food that stores well or is what would have been "Poor people's" food from my grandparents time .
I couldn't find hotdogs or buns at the store but picked up some fresh lobsters and haddock from a roadside seller


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Noice. Looks like different river depths. Just watched an old episode of gold rush white water and I'm thinking just the other side of that clear patch, where the river gets deeper and the current slows, is where I'd put the dredge and get to it. Maybe you can get a few flakes of gold leaf and a handful of gravel and resin that into the underside. Excuse me, it's day 16 or so of lockdown and I can feel myself starting to lose it.


Well I do have a bottle of Goldslager. I could strain it off and get the gold flakes out of it. But then I'd have to drink it . Oh well the things we do for our hobbies  I do have some some Tabasco anyone up for fireballs!!


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> Well , in these "New Normal" times with shortages and food insecurity I've been buying more basic food that stores well or is what would have been "Poor people's" food from my grandparents time .
> I couldn't find hotdogs or buns at the store but picked up some fresh lobsters and haddock from a roadside seller


It will pass all the stores around me are fully stocked again and there's no one in the stores


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> I've been buying more basic food that stores well or is what would have been "Poor people's" food from my grandparents time .



Bulk rice and beans?


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Bulk rice and beans?



Dried beans yes , you wouldn't have found much of any rice in my community 75 years ago .
Now back then , clams , lobster and even some fish species were poor people's food .
Lobster were caught and thrown whole in farmers field for fertilizer .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> It will pass all the stores around me are fully stocked again and there's no one in the stores



Our stores still aren’t fully stocked, but starting to get some stuff in. The store I was at today had bottled water for the first time in three weeks. They’re still low on canned goods and nuts, stuff that keeps longer. Milk, meats, and cheese was fully stocked. No tp, napkins, or paper towels.


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> It will pass all the stores around me are fully stocked again and there's no one in the stores



Problem we have up here is that fresh veg and fruit are imports this time of year .
Luckily I have contacts in the industrial food supply world so I have iqf steak and porkchops in the freezer , plenty of frozen ground beef and whole chicken .
I can buy instant yeast by the pound ($3.65 per lb) and wholesale on 50lb bags of flower .
I am not stressed but I've seen people that I thot were rational and intelligent become unhinged .


----------



## dancan

I'll be out scrounging firewood this weekend , that is deemed essential and is my sole source of heat


----------



## dancan

I can't drink all the koolaide that they're serving but I have some ordered because they're donating 2$ per can to Feed Nova Scotia to help those that need help .


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I can buy instant yeast by the pound ($3.65 per lb) . . .


Yeast has been scarce around here (finally found some), so I looked up to see if some old yeast ('_best by 2 years ago_' date on jar) I had in the fridge was still good:

_Disolve 1 teaspoon sugar in 1/2 cup warm water; add 2-1/4 teaspoons (1 packet) of yeast. Stir together and let sit for 10 minutes. _ If it foams up ('proofs') and fills the rest of the cup, it is still active and good. Mine worked!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> Our stores still aren’t fully stocked, but starting to get some stuff in. The store I was at today had bottled water for the first time in three weeks. They’re still low on canned goods and nuts, stuff that keeps longer. Milk, meats, and cheese was fully stocked. No tp, napkins, or paper towels.


The Walmart here yesterday had only generic TP on the shelf. Didn't need it but had to look. It was over priced for what it is.

But... in the automotive dept they had Scott RV TP which is damn good stuff FWIW


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> The Walmart here yesterday had only generic TP on the shelf.


You got some special, designer s***?

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> I can't drink all the koolaide that they're serving but I have some ordered because they're donating 2$ per can to Feed Nova Scotia to help those that need help .



Did the Coronavirus spread up there from New Yuck City?

We’re lucky to be across the continent. For now anyway.


----------



## svk

Most of the food stocks are back in stores around here. The grocery stores were quiet for the last week but were busy again today in anticipation of the holiday weekend.

Fools went nuts over TP and hand sanitizer first. Then it was milk, eggs, butter, and canned soup. The run on milk was a real head scratcher because it’s shelf life is so short. I bought a gallon of milk today that expires on the 14th.

Wife made some homemade bread the other day. Boy was that good. Sort of tasted like those dinner rolls you buy as frozen dough balls but with a more coarse grain.

I’d love to get a sourdough starter going but I just don’t need to eat that much bread.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> The Walmart here yesterday had only generic TP on the shelf. Didn't need it but had to look. It was over priced for what it is.
> 
> But... in the automotive dept they had Scott RV TP which is damn good stuff FWIW



Ha! Good catch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> up here is that fresh veg and fruit are imports this time of year .



Are there not imports about four months out of the year? Not sure what your growing season is.


----------



## mountainguyed67

We’re surrounded by orchards and vineyards in this part of California, the western part of this valley is tomatoes, corn, sunflowers, and melons (and other stuff). Closer to the coast is all the salad vegetables, and strawberries. Strawberries are grown here during cooler times, summer is too hot. Asian vegetables are grown here too.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do they make a longer wrench to reach in there?


They make a few different styles that will work better on the wrap handle saws, those also work better than the standard scrench on the front tensioner saws too.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yeast has been scarce around here (finally found some), so I looked up to see if some old yeast ('_best by 2 years ago_' date on jar) I had in the fridge was still good:
> 
> _1/2 cup warm water + 1 teaspoon sugar + 2-1/4 teaspoons (1 packet) of yeast. Stir together and let sit for 10 minutes. _ If it foams up ('proofs') and fills the rest of the cup, it is still active and good. Mine worked!
> 
> Philbert


It was scarce here too for a bit.
That's nice you found that out. There are also some yeast-less recipes that I've heard are pretty good, my wife makes some good communion bread .
We have quite a bit on hand here along with probably 40lbs of flour, the kids have been making lots of bread lol.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> You got some special, designer s***?
> 
> Philbert


Naw it don't have to be purdiest. I just don't like the 2ply stuff that wraps around itself when ya start a new roll so you only have 1/2 a roll by the time it unrolls nicely.


----------



## muad

I think you guys are turning me into a husky guy... I seem to be constantly reading up on the 200 series. I think I’ve decided to have the 254 woods ported (I messaged Mastermind about it), and I need to add a 262 and a 272.

I stihl love my stihls, but these 200 series saws sure are cool!


----------



## MustangMike

None of that is my fault, your just too far away to see what my saws can do!

And don't blame Farmer Steve either!!! He has some nice saws too!


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> I think you guys are turning me into a husky guy... I seem to be constantly reading up on the 200 series. I think I’ve decided to have the 254 woods ported (I messaged Mastermind about it), and I need to add a 262 and a 272.
> 
> I stihl love my stihls, but these 200 series saws sure are cool!


Welcome, friend...


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> None of that is my fault, your just too far away to see what my saws can do!
> 
> And don't blame Farmer Steve either!!! He has some nice saws too!


I blame you all 100%!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Its true! I haven't even taken my 372 out of the box and been looking hard at a low hour MM365/372 Then I remind myself I need windows ECT... CAD may win.


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> We’re surrounded by orchards and vineyards in this part of California, the western part of this valley is tomatoes, corn, sunflowers, and melons (and other stuff). Closer to the coast is all the salad vegetables, and strawberries. Strawberries are grown here during cooler times, summer is too hot. Asian vegetables are grown here too.


I haven’t seen sunflowers in over 15 years around here


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> They make a few different styles that will work better on the wrap handle saws



One of these?







Is there one tall enough to reach past the wrap handle, so you can still spin it all the way around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> I haven’t seen sunflowers in over 15 years around here



Im not up to speed, just going by memory. I used to see them between Stratford and Kettleman City.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Lobster were caught and thrown whole in farmers field for fertilizer .



Maybe they were just trying to grow more lobsters?


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> I think you guys are turning me into a husky guy... I seem to be constantly reading up on the 200 series. I think I’ve decided to have the 254 woods ported (I messaged Mastermind about it), and I need to add a 262 and a 272.
> 
> I stihl love my stihls, but these 200 series saws sure are cool!


I run Echo and Domar. I'm in the clear.


----------



## James Miller

Chain got here this morning. Thank you @svk . Told dahmer I wouldn't touch it with a double bevel but I lied. Been using a worn out bacho to clip the heels. Did one tooth square just to see how it filed but it will be round till the chains done.


----------



## KiwiBro

@Plowboy83 
For your gums


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of these?
> 
> View attachment 816327
> 
> 
> View attachment 816328
> 
> 
> Is there one tall enough to reach past the wrap handle, so you can still spin it all the way around.
> View attachment 816330


Pretty sure I have at least one of the top ones, don't have that stihl, the bottom looks like and echo one from one of their smaller saws I may have one of those too.
Pretty sure they all reach past if you're using any of the standard longer ones.
My favorite scrench style I saw in a picture within the last couple weeks that @SS396driver posted, I think it must have been an older picture iirc it had his 7900 with a brake flag still, memory test lol.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Most of the food stocks are back in stores around here. The grocery stores were quiet for the last week but were busy again today in anticipation of the holiday weekend.
> 
> Fools went nuts over TP and hand sanitizer first. Then it was milk, eggs, butter, and canned soup. The run on milk was a real head scratcher because it’s shelf life is so short. I bought a gallon of milk today that expires on the 14th.
> 
> Wife made some homemade bread the other day. Boy was that good. Sort of tasted like those dinner rolls you buy as frozen dough balls but with a more coarse grain.
> 
> I’d love to get a sourdough starter going but I just don’t need to eat that much bread.


Our son and daughter in-law have been staying here in our camper, got stuck here after my brothers funeral with the lock down and her school and their jobs shut down so no reason to go back. They like to cook/bake and have sourdough starter, been making lots of bread
Sure is good and don’t bother me like regular bread does. Traded some to a coworker for eggs, so we’re still eating good  
Went out to see what the snow was like at the firewood area today, still little snow out there...
this is the road I normally cut from
Hope it’s melted out in another month when wood season opens.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> @Plowboy83
> For your gums




Is that Charlie Chapman running that splitter?


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I'd agree and I'd happily add them to the list.
> Surprising to most I'd buy a 660 or a 661 for milling duty before buying a 395, not really a fan of the front tensioner on the 395.



I like the front tensioner [emoji38]

[emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> another month when wood season opens.



Ours opened on schedule April 1st, there’s a somewhat limited cutting area until the snow melts though.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that Charlie Chapman running that splitter?


I get the feeling, from many years keeping a watching brief on what Tim's up to, he's the strong (of will) silent type.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ours opened on schedule April 1st, there’s a somewhat limited cutting area until the snow melts though.


Ours normally opens May 15, hopefully they don’t extend the lock down again and it opens like normal.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I like the front tensioner [emoji38]
> 
> [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Well you're into the "vintage" "iron"


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Ours normally opens May 15, hopefully they don’t extend the lock down again and it opens like normal.



I called the ranger station today, and got a recording. There was a limited list of services, one of them was you could get a woodcutting permit. So apparently it’s being allowed on National Forests even with all the Covid restrictions.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Well you're into the "vintage" "iron"



Vintage eh...?

I guess I finally realized why i like ya Brett......[emoji850]




sorry man. Saw an opportunity [emoji23]. Im ready for the repercussions







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

mountainguyed67 said:


> I called the ranger station today, and got a recording. There was a limited list of services, one of them was you could get a woodcutting permit. So apparently it’s being allowed on National Forests even with all the Covid restrictions.



Almost ANYTHING can be argued as “essential” if they try hard enough. 

But wood scrounging.....100% essential. Have to keep the family warm. [emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I called the ranger station today, and got a recording. There was a limited list of services, one of them was you could get a woodcutting permit. So apparently it’s being allowed on National Forests even with all the Covid restrictions.


That’s good, thanks.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Well you're into the "vintage" "iron"



I like vintage iron. This is my saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

sixonetonoffun said:


> Naw it don't have to be purdiest. I just don't like the 2ply stuff that wraps around itself when ya start a new roll so you only have 1/2 a roll by the time it unrolls nicely.


If the perferations don't line up then take one ply around the roll once and they will.


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I called the ranger station today, and got a recording. There was a limited list of services, one of them was you could get a woodcutting permit. So apparently it’s being allowed on National Forests even with all the Covid restrictions.


I've never been crowded by social folks while cutting wood 


U&A said:


> Almost ANYTHING can be argued as “essential” if they try hard enough.
> 
> But wood scrounging.....100% essential. Have to keep the family warm. [emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That's why I'm loading all my cutting equipment & gear on the pontoon before heading to the cabin


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are there not imports about four months out of the year? Not sure what your growing season is.



More like 12 months a year for imports .



mountainguyed67 said:


> Did the Coronavirus spread up there from New Yuck City?
> 
> We’re lucky to be across the continent. For now anyway.



373 confirmed , 11 hospitalized and 2 deaths with underlying conditions .


----------



## dancan

Well last sunday was real nice but a friend called needing a bit of help .





We used a rope and pulley to pull them back














Made some stacks that'll be cut up later for firepit wood .
Even made it to the road for the undisclosed location to put up a sign .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Well last sunday was real nice but a friend called needing a bit of help .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used a rope and pulley to pull them back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some stacks that'll be cut up later for firepit wood .
> Even made it to the road for the undisclosed location to put up a sign .


Signs signs every where there signs...


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like vintage iron. This is my saw.



I like that too, makes me realize how awesome we have it, well unless your the guy pulling brush lol.
That's about the speed of @U&A saws.

Pretty cool you guys can still get your wood permits .


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> I've never been crowded by social folks while cutting wood
> 
> That's why I'm loading all my cutting equipment & gear on the pontoon before heading to the cabin


Can I come .
Where you heading?


----------



## MustangMike

They my be cool, but I used a slow "no anti vibe" saw long enough that I don't miss running them any more.

When you have to cut your wood to heat your house with one of them, and the cold makes your hands keep shaking even after you are done, well … I did it enough so I don't want to do it any more!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure I have at least one of the top ones, don't have that stihl, the bottom looks like and echo one from one of their smaller saws I may have one of those too.
> Pretty sure they all reach past if you're using any of the standard longer ones.
> My favorite scrench style I saw in a picture within the last couple weeks that @SS396driver posted, I think it must have been an older picture iirc it had his 7900 with a brake flag still, memory test lol.



This one?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like vintage iron. This is my saw.



Does that saw have a transmission? See you are shifting it into reverse at times, is that for when chain is pinched in wood?


----------



## SS396driver

Duce said:


> Does that saw have a transmission? See you are shifting it into reverse at times, is that for when chain is pinched in wood?


Manual oiler


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> This one? View attachment 816495


It looks to be in that picture, but it was easier to see.
Nice picture.
I like that bar .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Does that saw have a transmission? See you are shifting it into reverse at times, is that for when chain is pinched in wood?



Needs to shift into OD lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Had a guy call me that i got some wood from last fall. He had said he would call if he ever got more wood. Got to his place and there is a big red oak blown over in his yard.  He says this isn't the wood i called about but you can have it. I
noodled and he loaded.


----------



## farmer steve

This is what he called me about. Mostly all red oak except the last pic is locust.


----------



## H-Ranch

Finding more ash in the twisted mess.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> It looks to be in that picture, but it was easier to see.
> Nice picture.
> I like that bar .


Bar unfortunately went the way of the brake. Tree went the way it wanted and I took my escape route . Saw didnt fair to well.


----------



## mountainguyed67

square1 said:


> I've never been crowded by social folks while cutting wood



The guy arrested for surfing wasn’t crowded either. Plus, need to go to their office to get a permit. It’s a good idea to find out what they’re allowing ahead of time, lots of panic restrictions.


----------



## James Miller

The square cutter from last night. This stuff is soft. Hope it holds up in whatever ohio speed would they decide on.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I like that too, makes me realize how awesome we have it



I have it as a novelty, I don’t usually cut firewood with it. That‘s not me in the video, it’s a guy who wanted to take a trip down memory lane. I obliged. The chain was sharp, and it worked. Why not. One other guy did the same on a different trip, I haven't used it to cut firewood. A retired chainsaw repair shop manager remembered the saw, said it’s about a 1963.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Manual oiler



Yes.

It is gear drive though, that’s what the cover with two different size circles is.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> If the perferations don't line up then take one ply around the roll once and they will.



That's why you're the engineer and we're all just humble scroungers


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> They my be cool, but I used a slow "no anti vibe" saw long enough that I don't miss running them any more.
> 
> When you have to cut your wood to heat your house with one of them, and the cold makes your hands keep shaking even after you are done, well … I did it enough so I don't want to do it any more!



Ah yes! The old gear drive saws! Slow but one could really lean on them. I entered AF 1954 and at that time we had an old ex logger's Muckaluck gear drive. 21 years later and I discovered the gear drives had disappeared. First new saw was a Homelight 360 pro. What a revelation!!


----------



## muad

The kids helped me scrounge a small load cleaning up the trail. nice mix of dead ash, black cherry, etc.

I’m sorry my pictures are always sideways. Stupid phone.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Weak trees down all over around here today after the windstorms. We'll see with this social distance stuff, who wants help.


----------



## turnkey4099

Is it a scrounge if you don't pick it up? Out of the blue the guy who owns the rental house right across the street from me stopped and offered me the piles of wood over there....all locust of good gauge. I watched them cut them down around the house some 20 odd years ago and it has just been chunked and laying there. Minimum of 1 cord but I'd bet on over 3. I have no need for it but do know someone who does. Trying to contact them now. Neveer thought I'd turn down locust only 200' away.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> at that time we had an old ex logger's Muckaluck gear drive



Did you mean McCulloch?


----------



## farmer steve

In the first pic you see the dead leaner. It was close to the power lines and I told the guy to call power co. He did while I brought the first load of green oak home. They showed up just as we finished loading the rest of the green green stuff. Finished out the load with the dead stuff. Nice and dry.


----------



## H-Ranch

Still a couple more loads cut. This break brought to you by dinner. One of the top 3 meals of the day for over 50 years. Back to our regularly scheduled scrounging after this.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Is it a scrounge if you don't pick it up? . . . I have no need for it but do know someone who does. Trying to contact them now.


'Scrounge broker' sounds better than 'Firewood pimp'. Just sayin'

Philbert


----------



## dancan

PSA derail


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> PSA derail




Wow, that’s nuts.


----------



## dancan

Good channel to follow to gain insight .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

H-Ranch said:


> Still a couple more loads cut. This break brought to you by dinner. One of the top 3 meals of the day for over 50 years. Back to our regularly scheduled scrounging after this.
> View attachment 816579
> View attachment 816580
> View attachment 816586
> View attachment 816588
> View attachment 816589


Looks dry enough to put in the stove!


----------



## H-Ranch

sixonetonoffun said:


> Looks dry enough to put in the stove!


It is! The rounds sound like bowling pins when I toss them in a pile. The OWB is still running so a few of the uglies have been burned already to save a step. The straight grained stuff is being stacked.


----------



## H-Ranch

My helpers "forgot" to bring the wheelbarrow to me when they were done filling the chicken nesting boxes with noodles. Not sure if it was intentional or not. Anyway, they carried the smaller logs to my landing area while I continued cutting so no loads were delivered tonight. This is the pile of rounds to work on tomorrow. Probably 6 or 7 wheelbarrow loads I would guess.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Can I come .
> Where you heading?


Houghton Lake. Grab some minnows, walleye season opens in ~ 2 weeks


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> The guy arrested for surfing wasn’t crowded either. Plus, need to go to their office to get a permit. It’s a good idea to find out what they’re allowing ahead of time, lots of panic restrictions.


Our EO explicitly allows travel for canoeing, kayaking, and similar activities as long as social distancing is practiced. My kayak is at the cabin. What can I say? My trip will include one stop for fuel, pay at the pump, and I don't leave the property again except to go out on the water. That's typical for visits to the cabin.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Houghton Lake. Grab some minnows, walleye season opens in ~ 2 weeks


Nice, right up there in @Duce country.
I used to cut around the south side of the lake to make deliveries just south of downtown Roscommon.
There's a guy on the lake who sells chainsaws on craigslist on a normal basis, just in case you need something lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> This is what he called me about. Mostly all red oak except the last pic is locust.View attachment 816526
> View attachment 816527
> View attachment 816528
> View attachment 816530


Nice load sir!
Better just leave that locust, it will be fine for a loooooooong time .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have it as a novelty, I don’t usually cut firewood with it. That‘s not me in the video, it’s a guy who wanted to take a trip down memory lane. I obliged. The chain was sharp, and it worked. Why not. One other guy did the same on a different trip, I haven't used it to cut firewood. A retired chainsaw repair shop manager remembered the saw, said it’s about a 1963.


I have a few things like that, but no saws.
Pretty cool it still runs. I bet it would eat some big bites with the rakers down low.
I've had people offer me some big older saws, I tell them I'm not taking older saws currently .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Neveer thought I'd turn down locust only 200' away.


Me either, guess we're doing well.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> PSA derail



That guy doesn't know what he's talking about, he's just being political .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you mean McCulloch?


Always been Mucklucks here to. Spose in reference to the duck cast into them old gear drives. Buddy has a pair of 35's they sure look odd. Told him he could sell as bookends but not many books either.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> PSA derail




Sounds like the Chinese have been studying the methods of Heinrich Himmler.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Pretty cool it still runs



I’ve had it at events and camping trips, for people to look at. They’re shocked when I walk over and start it with one pull, it didn’t even occur to them that it might run.

You might be right about it taking big bites, the gear drives have a reputation for being strong.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you mean McCulloch?



Yep, just using what teh vernacular was back in them days.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, just using what teh vernacular was back in them days.



Hmmmm. I hadn’t heard that.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Me either, guess we're doing well.



I got ahold of the retired dentist. He stopped at my house last fall begging me for a source of locust. At that time I didn't have but one going and wasn't going to cut him in on it. He seemed rather desperate at the time. Today? Didn't seem allthat enthused asbout haveing a very good scrounge handed to him. I'll follow up with the landlord to see if he cleans it up...if not I might have to. I will put out feelers on it just in case.


----------



## KiwiBro

Here's one for you @dancan and co:


I'll admit that I have to fight hard to not succumb to confirmation bias


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> The rounds sound like bowling pins when I toss them in a pile.



Are these what you’re calling rounds?


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are these what you’re calling rounds?
> 
> View attachment 816709


No, I would refer to those as poles. I cut that load from the various tops of the trees blocking access to the ash I wanted. This is from my neighbor's wood lot that she had logged about 4 years ago. They left a tangle of tops that made it difficult to walk almost anywhere in a 5 acre space. You can see those are a little soft and I otherwise would have left them, but since I had to touch them anyway... off to the stack they go. The OWB can take up to 4' logs so a lot of stuff I leave long just to save a little handling.


----------



## H-Ranch

Before breakfast start to the day. And now it is time to eat. Guess I don't have to worry about running the saw too early today since they are roofing already. Plenty of wood to process before I do that anyway I guess.


----------



## svk

Grey day with a little bit of snow in the air. I’ll probably do some projects in the garage since it’s not real nice out.


----------



## Plowboy83

KiwiBro said:


> @Plowboy83
> For your gums



Man that’s awesome Kiwi I think I’m going to build something like that this winter


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Here's one for you @dancan and co:
> 
> 
> I'll admit that I have to fight hard to not succumb to confirmation bias



Funny, every time I say something about not buying Chinese products everyone just wants to say it's how a world economy is.
Whatever, people choose what they are supporting with their $.
I know what I choose and have for many yrs, and it certainly isn't china!


----------



## Hinerman

Picked up chunks of pecan a couple days ago


----------



## H-Ranch

More ready to burn today if needed. Hope we are near to the end of this season though.





Sorry, you'll have to settle for this rerun for the load of poles I didn't get a pic of.


----------



## MustangMike

I can remember when all the "cheap junk" came from Japan. Now, made in Japan in generally considered to be very high quality.

I have mixed feelings on the China stuff. To some extent, they keep the cost of components from spiraling out of control.

W/O Chinese parts, many saws I have fixed would not have been worth fixing. For example, a Tank Holder for an 044 was over $160 a decade ago. Outrageous!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I can remember when all the "cheap junk" came from Japan. Now, made in Japan in generally considered to be very high quality.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on the China stuff. To some extent, they keep the cost of components from spiraling out of control.
> 
> W/O Chinese parts, many saws I have fixed would not have been worth fixing. For example, a Tank Holder for an 044 was over $160 a decade ago. Outrageous!


I understand what you're saying, but I'd throw it in the trash before buying from china to fix my stuff, I try very hard not to support china in any way I can.
Had to buy a Chinese carb for the inlaws echo weed wacker, it almost killed me, same as going into a Walmart, only done that 3 times and I felt like I was selling my soul doing it. I take my beliefs much more seriously than many do, and in these troubling times I'm not holding back, but I am doing the best I can to communicate them in Love. In no way do I want to separate, but rather bring together. Hope everyone knows that any of my anti-stihl comments are in jest, I own more stihls than most stihl fanboys lol, but I won't go as far as saying they are the only way .


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Picked up chunks of pecan a couple days ago
> 
> View attachment 816781


That's a big pe can  .
How'd you get it on there.


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> That's a big pe can  .
> How'd you get it on there.



Tree service loaded it with a mini-skid steer


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Tree service loaded it with a mini-skid steer


That's awesome, what you gonna do with it now?


----------



## woodchip rookie

MustangMike said:


> I can remember when all the "cheap junk" came from Japan. Now, made in Japan in generally considered to be very high quality.


Japan makes alot of top tier stuff. Japan stuff is almost on the German level of quality alot of times. On everything I buy I try to not get the chinamese version.


----------



## JustJeff

Been isolating in my garage working on the kitchen table. Hevea or rubber wood as identified by Kiwibro. I think the walnut stain makes it highly valuable! Lol. Just have to wait now until I can put a clear over top.


















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Looks great @JustJeff


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Finally my wife cleaned up the tree work I did. I drop, cut and limb it and she complained about having to split and stacked it. What is a guy to do? Took her over 3 days, one day it did snow and rain, so guess it only took her 2 days.


----------



## turnkey4099

Scouted out teh willow clear cut job at Von's this morning. That huge willow will come down but it looks to be rotten at bottom and will probably bind the bar if I try to undercut. I'll tackle it with the 441/32" and teh 362/28" as back up. May wind up as a "beavver job" tojust whittle it down fromthe back side. 

Upside is many brush piles to be burnt, a coupld of them huge. I'm getting up a burn party for Monday or Tuesday.
Back home and laid into the big knots, chunks, etc ugly pile. Noodled the whole lot. Saw fired right up for me but I had it warming up in the sun before even trying to pull it....Forgot to try the decomp valve though. I need to get in the habit of using it. 

Legs felt like two very weak rubber bands time the noodle job was done. Obviously I am not ready for any serious work yet.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Funny, every time I say something about not buying Chinese products everyone just wants to say it's how a world economy is.
> Whatever, people choose what they are supporting with their $.
> I know what I choose and have for many yrs, and it certainly isn't china!


For years the mantra has been about comparative advantages so that resources move to the areas around the globe that are most efficient at producing specific products. I've argued for almost two decades with all-comers about this. It has merits but the opportunity costs and comparative disadvantages are never considered enough in the race for the almighty dollar. It's nowhere near as simple as who can produce the cheapest or the fastest or the most.

I got thrown out of an economics lecture because I was holding up about 80 people from learning whatever BS they were trying to feed us without scrutiny. Aparantly, asking questions many were thinking but too afraid to ask is considered disruptive. Never went back, failed that paper.
I'm convinced the change needs to come from the ground up, not top down. But the resistance to that change will be enough for serious unrest. Also, if **** gets serious enough people won't be rebelling against the system, they'll simply demand the heads of a few bad actors and concentrate instead on survival. Under the hood, the system that is failing us in many aspects of our lives will remain unchanged.


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more loads of ash.




2 loads of miscellaneous kibbles and bits. Dumped some of it by the OWB to use tonight.




Figure I've done over 45 wheelbarrow loads in 2 weeks working here and there on it. Always used 9 loads = 1/2 cord as my ballpark estimate. That would be over 2.5 cord and that's right about where it stacks out to be with some already being burned.


----------



## rarefish383

A few weeks back when I started using the new NorTrac loader, I checked the hydro oil and added 2 quarts. THEN, I asked. I had the loader up and 3 point up, So a lot of oil was in those cylinders. I should have put everything down when I checked the oil. Now, I have a pretty steady drip from the weep hole in the bell housing. Do you think I over filled the fluid?


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy Easter, scroungers!

Just above freezing this morning, needed the fire going.




Didn't stop the Cowkids getting outside scrounging though.




They didn't see this one.


----------



## SS396driver

Hinerman said:


> Picked up chunks of pecan a couple days ago
> 
> View attachment 816781


Can I get some for my smoker one piece would be good for a years worth of smoking


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> Been isolating in my garage working on the kitchen table. Hevea or rubber wood as identified by Kiwibro. I think the walnut stain makes it highly valuable! Lol. Just have to wait now until I can put a clear over top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Looks great . I wood use a nice wax on it .


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> 2 more loads of ash.
> View attachment 816839
> 
> View attachment 816840
> 
> 2 loads of miscellaneous kibbles and bits. Dumped some of it by the OWB to use tonight.
> View attachment 816820
> 
> View attachment 816836
> 
> Figure I've done over 45 wheelbarrow loads in 2 weeks working here and there on it. Always used 9 loads = 1/2 cord as my ballpark estimate. That would be over 2.5 cord and that's right about where it stacks out to be with some already being burned.


I love ash . How many wheelbarrows would this be.  trailer was dragging


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> I love ash . How many wheelbarrows would this be.  trailer was dragging View attachment 816851



Nice looking wood. 
How far did you have to go with it?


----------



## SS396driver

@KiwiBro first pour done sent thu the drum sander and ready to do the seal pour. I'm going for a 1 inch flow coat after the seal coat cures for 4 hours . Sundays project .


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Nice looking wood.
> How far did you have to go with it?


About 15 miles . I got 3 loads like it in two days 14 ft trailer. County cutting along the Rail trail in Highland .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Grey day with a little bit of snow in the air. I’ll probably do some projects in the garage since it’s not real nice out.


Was a perfect sunny day most the day down here. Getting pretty gray now.


rarefish383 said:


> A few weeks back when I started using the new NorTrac loader, I checked the hydro oil and added 2 quarts. THEN, I asked. I had the loader up and 3 point up, So a lot of oil was in those cylinders. I should have put everything down when I checked the oil. Now, I have a pretty steady drip from the weep hole in the bell housing. Do you think I over filled the fluid?


Probably. My old tractor is pretty forgiving. But if its weeping out a vent hole er someplace less desirable. Sure don't want to contaminate the clutch! But it may be you found where to look for your leak.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> County cutting along the Rail trail in Highland .



County doesn’t mind you taking it?


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> @KiwiBro first pour done sent thu the drum sander and ready to do the seal pour. I'm going for a 1 inch flow coat after the seal coat cures for 4 hours . Sundays project . View attachment 816852


Most excellent. Looking forward to how that turns out.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> County doesn’t mind you taking it?


No they really did a great thing . They set up the piles on county land and it was free for any county resident to take . I got about 18 cord from it . Approx 6 ash and the rest was black locust. Ny has been cracking down on public workers loading their own vehicles on local or state time so all the wood is dropped in one area. Funny the county guy was a little pissed I was taking all the locust


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Most excellent. Looking forward to how that turns out.


Was going to be a coffee table but now its destined to be a plant table . Getting to the point that I have no more room for everything I'm making. Could be worse.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> No they really did a great thing . They set up the piles on county land and it was free for any county resident to take . I got about 18 cord from it .



The shire council next to ours did the opposite a few years back. They dropped 100s of trees along the powerlines, placed them in a big pile and torched the lot . They were some of the best species of trees going - yellow box, grey box, ironbark. Don't know if it was public liability concerns (yet in other shires the council has done what your county did and said "come and get it, first come, first served"). It might have even been jealousy - shire guy's not allowed to take it so he makes sure no-one else can either.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> A few weeks back when I started using the new NorTrac loader, I checked the hydro oil and added 2 quarts. THEN, I asked. I had the loader up and 3 point up, So a lot of oil was in those cylinders. I should have put everything down when I checked the oil. Now, I have a pretty steady drip from the weep hole in the bell housing. Do you think I over filled the fluid?


You probably did Joe. Loader down and 3 point down. I'd try and drain a bit off.


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Can I get some for my smoker one piece would be good for a years worth of smoking


If Carlisle happens. I can bring you a couple of pieces. Remind me. I have CRS.


----------



## old CB

rarefish383 said:


> A few weeks back when I started using the new NorTrac loader, I checked the hydro oil and added 2 quarts. THEN, I asked. I had the loader up and 3 point up, So a lot of oil was in those cylinders. I should have put everything down when I checked the oil. Now, I have a pretty steady drip from the weep hole in the bell housing. Do you think I over filled the fluid?


Years ago I went into partnership with my father-in-law on a wheat & cattle operation in Oklahoma. We had two combines, Massey-Harris 90 & 91, great old machines powered by Chrysler flatheads. Over time I became an expert on those antique machines, as I had to keep them running. The hydraulic pumps on our machines were always leaking oil--had to refill them constantly, and they needed replacement more than once. FINALLY, one day my father-in-law produced the operator's manual and shop manuals he'd had in a closet somewhere. He'd left school in the third grade (had to become man of the place when his father had a stroke), he couldn't read more than a bit, so the manuals were useless to him. They were gold to me.

First thing I learned was that you needed to check the oil level in the hydraulic pump WITH THE HEADER DOWN, which was inconvenient but necessary since the huge hyd. cylinder to raise the header held a lot of oil. We'd always been crawling in the easy way with the header up and filling the oil that way--which blew the seals on the pump.

So yes, more than likely you've blown seals by checking oil level with cylinders extended.


----------



## farmer steve

Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Grey day with a little bit of snow in the air. I’ll probably do some projects in the garage since it’s not real nice out.


Was a perfect sunny day most the day down here. Getting pretty gray now.


rarefish383 said:


> A few weeks back when I started using the new NorTrac loader, I checked the hydro oil and added 2 quarts. THEN, I asked. I had the loader up and 3 point up, So a lot of oil was in those cylinders. I should have put everything down when I checked the oil. Now, I have a pretty steady drip from the weep hole in the bell housing. Do you think I over filled the fluid?


Probably. My old tractor is pretty forgiving. But if its weeping out a vent hole er someplace less desirable. Sure don't want to contaminate the clutch! But it may be you found where to look for your leak.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.View attachment 816882
> View attachment 816882


Windsor bars are junk. I'll send you my address to make sure they are disposed of properly! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.View attachment 816882
> View attachment 816882


I had a GB like that on an 026. Seemed like a good bar.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Most excellent. Looking forward to how that turns out.


I've been to your country . In 2008 Allstate ins had a conference there . Stayed in Sydney for 25 days then went up to Cairns for 10 . Was one of my better trips other than Italy (met Bocelli in the hotel) saw him sing . 

But I won 4k with bets from colleagues about Allstates entertainment. They always had big names. I met Nichole Kiddman on the beach at the hotel so I knew it was Kieth Urban was going to be the entertainment . Was a sucker bet bet but I ended up spending most of it with the same people on the way home in Hawaii. 

But really they measure every drink and if you look a little inebriated they cut you off , we had a whole place in Sydney for just allstate people I asked the bartender for about 6 shots of absolute and the same in makers mark . She looked at me like I was crazy. The guy bartenteder just started to line up the shots . He was from California. Just learned into her and said "This is the way Amercans drink" after about an hour she was still dumbfounded but the drinks were flowing


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> If Carlisle happens. I can bring you a couple of pieces. Remind me. I have CRS.


I dont think it will happen for spring but ill be out there for the truck nationals


----------



## muad

Was able to go into the woods for a bit of “scrounging”. The one log of mulberry/black locust (still not 100% which it is) was almost completely in the creek due to the recent flooding. I was able to yank her up onto dry land - thank God for my 3930. Ran the 361 today, and she reminded my why I love her so much. Haven’t run her in a while as I’ve been grabbing the 241 most of the time.


The pile is getting bigger. The wife and kids need to get to work stacking! LOL


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Was able to go into the woods for a bit of “scrounging”. The one log of mulberry/black locust (still not 100% which it is) was almost completely in the creek due to the recent flooding. I was able to yank her up onto dry land - thank God for my 3930. Ran the 361 today, and she reminded my why I love her so much. Haven’t run her in a while as I’ve been grabbing the 241 most of the time.
> View attachment 816888
> 
> The pile is getting bigger. The wife and kids need to get to work stacking! LOL
> 
> View attachment 816889


Looks like mulberry Maud. You'll know for sure after it's split for a while and the exposed area's turn rusty brown. Locust will stay yellow.


----------



## farmer steve

1 tree's worth. Nice dead red oak. Had the 150 packed.


----------



## farmer steve

And then this showed up. Eat your heart out @H Ranch. Load is dead ash.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Daughter in law to be has been here the past few days helping me.

We got half the living room top to bottom.


Then while that was drying we hit the kitchen ceiling with a couple coats.




Which Crapped her out! She packed it in early and won't be back until Wed.

Since I keep getting saw stuff in the mail maybe I can refresh a couple carbs!


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Funny the county guy was a little pissed I was taking all the locust



Maybe he’s used to taking all the locust? Now he can’t with the new rules.


----------



## SS396driver

Ya he said I wood melt my stove


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> thank God for my 3930.



I looked it up, it’s almost 5,500 lbs.

Im surprised how much you guys do with those little tractors.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This is one of the first places I pushed with my loader. Those trees fell in the open space wide enough to drive through, the loader pushed them out of the way like nothing.This is part of my turn around loop.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.View attachment 816882
> View attachment 816882


The arbor pros I bought had rails with about .000000001" of hardening and were like butter once that weared through.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> I've been to your country . In 2008 Allstate ins had a conference there . Stayed in Sydney for 25 days then went up to Cairns for 10 . Was one of my better trips other than Italy (met Bocelli in the hotel) saw him sing .
> 
> But I won 4k with bets from colleagues about Allstates entertainment. They always had big names. I met Nichole Kiddman on the beach at the hotel so I knew it was Kieth Urban was going to be the entertainment . Was a sucker bet bet but I ended up spending most of it with the same people on the way home in Hawaii.
> 
> But really they measure every drink and if you look a little inebriated they cut you off , we had a whole place in Sydney for just allstate people I asked the bartender for about 6 shots of absolute and the same in makers mark . She looked at me like I was crazy. The guy bartenteder just started to line up the shots . He was from California. Just learned into her and said "This is the way Amercans drink" after about an hour she was still dumbfounded but the drinks were flowing


We're a bit further East of Sydney. By traditional (which perhaps is changing nowadays) drinking standards, most Aussies will drink us Kiwis under the table.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> And then this showed up. Eat your heart out @H Ranch. Load is dead ash.
> View attachment 816902


I'm not as jealous of the ash as I am of your wheelbarrow!  Nice load.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Was going to be a coffee table but now its destined to be a plant table . Getting to the point that I have no more room for everything I'm making. Could be worse.


LOL. Too true. I hit peak furniture about two decades ago. There are houses dotted around mainly Auckland, that have probably assumed ownership of the pieces they agreed to look after for me until I found a home for 'em. Heck, have lost touch with a few and they may have moved by now. 
That looks like a darn fine plant table. Hopefully appreciated.


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, what you gonna do with it now?



Split it and sell it for cooking wood


----------



## Hinerman

SS396driver said:


> Can I get some for my smoker one piece would be good for a years worth of smoking



Yes sir...


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> Japan makes alot of top tier stuff. Japan stuff is almost on the German level of quality alot of times. On everything I buy I try to not get the chinamese version.


When I worked in the power sports industry, Suzuki made the best outboards and Yamaha made the best snowmobiles. Best street bikes were obviously Japanese as well. Certainly some of the American and German stuff was good but the Japanese stuff was built much better.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.View attachment 816882
> View attachment 816882


Yes absolutely


----------



## svk

Turned out to be a great day!

Got a multitude of small projects done around the yard and a couple of good meals too. I’m just going to do a batch upload of pics cause it’s PIA to label them with this new shitty format.


----------



## svk

Breakfast scroungers. The first fox sparrows, song sparrows, and pine siskins of the season showed up today. Plus grackles, red winged blackbirds, blue jays, chickadees, nuthatches, juncos, and finches.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> We're a bit further East of Sydney. By traditional (which perhaps is changing nowadays) drinking standards, most Aussies will drink us Kiwis under the table.



Or fall over trying  .


----------



## svk

Biscuits, chicken fried steak, eggs, and gravy for brunch


----------



## svk

Birdhouse building:

House swallow top, chickadee/wren bottom. 

Second pic is a partially completed barred owl house with a wood duck house for comparison.


----------



## svk

My son is making progress on organizing the bolt collection! 

I was running short of drill bits so I went through some of my grandpas drill boxes and found several years worth of bits.


----------



## Haywire

I'm hungry for some reason.


----------



## svk

Feeding my buddy


----------



## svk

Dinner of ribeye Benedict. Next time I make this I’ll throw sautéed asparagus in too.


----------



## svk

What’s left of last years woodpile plus the start of this year’s scrounge.


----------



## svk

We cut a hole in the ice for sauna cool down. It hit the spot. The ice is really poor quality, it shattered when the block tipped over.


----------



## svk

And finally popcorn in cast iron plus a few beers.




Again I apologize for putting up multiple posts but it’s almost impossible to edit photos on my mobile with the new forum layout.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Biscuits, chicken fried steak, eggs, and gravy for brunch
> 
> View attachment 816998
> View attachment 816999
> View attachment 817000



What time should I be there?


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Looks like mulberry Maud. You'll know for sure after it's split for a while and the exposed area's turn rusty brown. Locust will stay yellow.



Thanks brother. It dries brown, so mulberry it is.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> 1 tree's worth. Nice dead red oak. Had the 150 packed.View attachment 816900
> View attachment 816901


Nice load of oak.
I have some dead oak laying at the bottom of a hill that I bucked up late last year. It was partially flooded, so I’m hoping it’s still OK. Planning to go split it up once the ground dries up a bit more.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> I looked it up, it’s almost 5,500 lbs.
> 
> Im surprised how much you guys do with those little tractors.


I love my “little” Ford. I mostly use it for hay, but I’ve dragged and yanked a bunch of trees with it. She’s got some grunt.

Hoping to get a 5030 with front wheel assist and a loader in the near future.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Biscuits, chicken fried steak, eggs, and gravy for brunch
> 
> View attachment 816998
> View attachment 816999
> View attachment 817000



Looks amazing brother!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> Hoping to get a 5030 with front wheel assist and a loader in the near future.



Your 3930 is 2WD?


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> Your 3930 is 2WD?


Yup.


----------



## mountainguyed67

4WD will make a big difference. 

My loader is 4WD, I’m thinking of getting a No Spin differential for the rear. That’ll give it power to both rear wheels, instead of just one. Here’s a view of the front axle.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm glad he posted it, but I'm in agreement with FS that it looked like Mulberry … but he has far more experience with it that I do.

Oak usually holds up quite well, it is not a fast rotting wood.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'm glad he posted it, but I'm in agreement with FS that it looked like Mulberry … but he has far more experience with it that I do.
> 
> Oak usually holds up quite well, it is not a fast rotting wood.


I 3rd it lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> 1 tree's worth. Nice dead red oak. Had the 150 packed.View attachment 816900
> View attachment 816901


Some hard core snob wood there, nice score  .


farmer steve said:


> And then this showed up. Eat your heart out @H Ranch. Load is dead ash.
> View attachment 816902


You need to get him a measuring stick .
I was thinking about that today cutting up some 3.5' locust logs today .


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Split it and sell it for cooking wood


Nice, I've never had anything smoked with pecan .
Need to to fix that .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> When I worked in the power sports industry, Suzuki made the best outboards and Yamaha made the best snowmobiles. Best street bikes were obviously Japanese as well. Certainly some of the American and German stuff was good but the Japanese stuff was built much better.


Have I ever said I like my Honda products .
Liked my Suzuki and Honda bikes as well.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> 4WD will make a big difference.
> 
> My loader is 4WD, I’m thinking of getting a No Spin differential for the rear. That’ll give it power to both rear wheels, instead of just one. Here’s a view of the front axle.
> 
> View attachment 817033


Nice!

My 3930 has a diff lock for the rear end. It’s a pedal you push with your right heal.


----------



## muad

So, Mastermind passed on porting my 254.

Anyone have a recommendation? Looking to get a “woods” port done.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> So, Mastermind passed on porting my 254.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation? Looking to get a “woods” port done.


I go to Miller mod saws. Huskihl is also a good guy.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> So, Mastermind passed on porting my 254.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation? Looking to get a “woods” port done.



Wait....what....? He said he doesn’t want to do it.? 

I like kevin


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> That's a big pe can  .
> How'd you get it on there.



This is their mini-skid steer. It is impressive what it can lift.









SK1550 | Ditch Witch - Directional Drills, Trenchers, Vacs, & Skid Steers







www.ditchwitch.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Hinerman said:


> This is their mini-skid steer. It is impressive what it can lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK1550 | Ditch Witch - Directional Drills, Trenchers, Vacs, & Skid Steers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ditchwitch.com



So it can lift 1,558 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy254

After a couple of rest days due to rain and a lunch that was every bit as good as @svk 's (2 minute noodles, chicken flavour  ), I went back out to the farm to put the hurt on those remaining blue gum rounds. The smaller ones ~ 28 inches split quite well with motivated swings with the X27.




It got harder as I worked down to the bigger rounds. One round took 40 hits to halve. I went mad dog on it with two lots of 20 hits in a flurry, as hard and fast as I could before I needed a breather. Sure, I could have noodled them but sometimes the red mist comes down and I swear I will bash it to death before I quit. Does that happen to anyone else or is it just me?

Got there in the end.




10 rounds worth on the right, 4 (smaller ones) on the left.




Found some wire in there, fortunately with the Fiskars, not Limby.




Loaded up the danger ranger. Three of the four rows were from the four rounds split last Wednesday, so my guess is there is close to three cubes all up (just short of a cord).




Then there was this guy.




This is from the same tree. Mitch had initially planned to get his neighbour to mill all of the blue gum but eventually changed his mind so now it is firewood. I put 10 cuts in the bigger end but touched dirt which didn't help the situation. The log is lying in a soft spot and has subsided a bit which makes it impossible to cut through without cutting dirt. Since the chain was already dull, I cut through in two spots at 4 round intervals, rolled them with the timberjack and separated the rounds (no pic of that, sorry @H-Ranch ).




Not a bad afternoon, I should be able to get out there again tomorrow and finish cutting up this log. Splitting is going to get harder as there are a few bumps, bends and branch stubs but we'll see how we go.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Some hard core snob wood there, nice score  .
> 
> You need to get him a measuring stick .
> I was thinking about that today cutting up some 3.5' locust logs today .


He cuts them at 32" with a mark at 16" so i only need to halve them and trim up some broken ends. That was the 3rd load he brought in the last week or so.


----------



## square1

Had been using the old Ford Jubilee as my woods tractor all winter and leaving what it couldn't handle for a woodlot cleanup day with the 1700 4x4. Yesterday was the day. Spent 7 1/2 hours skidding, blocking, hand splitting, and stacking. Still have 16 blocks of 10" hackberry (what a PITA to split!) and 4 blocks of 16" chestnut (5 swings of the X27 and you have 6 beautiful splits ready to stack) left on the ground. There's couple sticks of chestnut to small to split to block up and everything will be cleaned up. I was really feeling my age at the end of the day.


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> Sure, I could have noodled them but sometimes the red mist comes down and I swear I will bash it to death before I quit.


LOL! NnoOoo, never! I confess to noodling one round of gnarly knotty black cherry yesterday.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> No they really did a great thing . They set up the piles on county land and it was free for any county resident to take . I got about 18 cord from it . Approx 6 ash and the rest was black locust. Ny has been cracking down on public workers loading their own vehicles on local or state time so all the wood is dropped in one area. Funny the county guy was a little pissed I was taking all the locust


Years ago I posted this, when I remembered the details better. I asked a county cop that was one of our Scout leaders if I could take wood on the side of the road, he said yes. But if it fell across a fence, don’t cross the fence. 

Then I was talking to a friend at work about the state widening the road. He said he did a search and found that trees taken down on county property belonged to the residents, so they could take them. I never found that. He said he took his trailer in to winch some logs on. A guy was there bucking and hand loading so he blocked the entrance, knowing he’d be done and gone, before the other guy. The other guy said he worked for the state and could cut there, but told my friend he was calling the cops if my friend didn’t leave. He said the discussion was getting heated so he called the cops. When the cop got there, he gave him a copy of what he found in his search. The cop asked for their drivers license. Told my friend he was a county resident and could stay, told the other guy he had to go. To me, that’s just a case of, if you can’t dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS. Cops can fall for BS too.

Right now they are finishing that road. All of the Yellow Poplar and Oaks are cut in 40 foot saw logs and the rest chipped. If the contractor put something in the contract about the logs, I would think they now belong to him, and are not free game. They might do it that way to keep people out, liability. When the power company did a mass clearing of trees along the lines, they put an add in the paper that the wood was first come, first served.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Since the chain was already dull, I cut through in two spots at 4 round intervals, rolled them with the timberjack and separated the rounds (no pic of that, sorry @H-Ranch ).


It is forgiven. You guys usually do a better job of providing work in progress photos - I typically have short cutting sessions so you only see pics when I'm done with a single tree or the saw runs out of gas. Then I walk (or less often ride the tractor) back to the house. And even at that, sometimes I forget to document it, knowing I will have to endure the wrath of @Cowboy254. Do you know how many times I've had to unstack the wood and reload the wheelbarrow just to take a pic?


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> You probably did Joe. Loader down and 3 point down. I'd try and drain a bit off.


Yep, you told me to check the level with every thing down, but that was after the deed was done. Thanks.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Are these bars any good/worth anything? New.View attachment 816882


Might be good bars, but just don’t color coordinate with my Red, Blue, or Yellow saws, sorry.


----------



## svk

Scroungers have invaded the Easter egg hunt. 

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> My son is making progress on organizing the bolt collection!
> 
> I was running short of drill bits so I went through some of my grandpas drill boxes and found several years worth of bits.
> 
> View attachment 817012
> View attachment 817013
> View attachment 817014


Couple questions. What bolt do you use the spark plug to replace? Do you sharpen old steel bits? I have about 20 pounds of them, maybe more. My friend gave me his dads old industrial drill press, and all of his bits. I think he had about ten, of what I thought were an odd size, that look new. They are some thing like 31/64, just under half inch. If I get ambishish, I can empty my scrap bucket and fill a pre paid box with bits. I was thinking they maybe good for someone forging. I’ll have to ask Uncle Stash?


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Wait....what....? He said he doesn’t want to do it.?
> 
> I like kevin
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Indeed. He said he doesn’t have time to work on used saws.Was bummed, but can respect that nonetheless.

Who is Kevin? Is that his handle on AS?


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Indeed. He said he doesn’t have time to work on used saws.Was bummed, but can respect that nonetheless.
> 
> Who is Kevin? Is that his handle on AS?


@huskihl


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> Indeed. He said he doesn’t have time to work on used saws.Was bummed, but can respect that nonetheless.
> 
> Who is Kevin? Is that his handle on AS?


@huskihl will get you to him. Steve types faster.


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> Had been using the old Ford Jubilee as my woods tractor all winter and leaving what it couldn't handle for a woodlot cleanup day with the 1700 4x4. Yesterday was the day. Spent 7 1/2 hours skidding, blocking, hand splitting, and stacking. Still have 16 blocks of 10" hackberry (what a PITA to split!) and 4 blocks of 16" chestnut (5 swings of the X27 and you have 6 beautiful splits ready to stack) left on the ground. There's couple sticks of chestnut to small to split to block up and everything will be cleaned up. I was really feeling my age at the end of the day.


I’m hoping to pick up a Jubilee as a secondary tractor. My FIL has one, along with his 8N. He plans to sell the Jubilee. Would make a perfect unit to run my rotary rake, etc. they are cool old tractors!


----------



## MustangMike

Randy posted some time ago that he is only working on new saws. I guess if you are busy enough, it is the right thing to do.

Cleaning up old dirty saws is a PITA, then assessing which parts are good, or not, with your reputation on the line … just working on new stuff just makes sense.

Since he implemented this policy he has done both a 261 and 462 for me. I think his turn around time is faster than it used to be with this new policy.

Lots of other good builders will handle your used stuff, including those mentioned.


----------



## muad

Thanks gents!!

Also, blessed are we sinners, for He is risen. I pray y’all have a blessed day.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Randy posted some time ago that he is only working on new saws. I guess if you are busy enough, it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Cleaning up old dirty saws is a PITA, then assessing which parts are good, or not, with your reputation on the line … just working on new stuff just makes sense.
> 
> Since he implemented this policy he has done both a 261 and 462 for me. I think his turn around time is faster than it used to be with this new policy.
> 
> Lots of other good builders will handle your used stuff, including those mentioned.



I totally get it. I read a lot of posts about his 262xp port jobs, which is what lead me to him. I can totally respect his decision.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Indeed. He said he doesn’t have time to work on used saws.Was bummed, but can respect that nonetheless.
> 
> Who is Kevin? Is that his handle on AS?



@hiskihI.










Kevin LaVanway







www.youtube.com






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> @hiskihI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin LaVanway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks brother!!!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> I totally get it. I read a lot of posts about his 262xp port jobs, which is what lead me to him. I can totally respect his decision.


You will be better off.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Happy Easter everyone!



My 5 year olds(turned 5 two days ago) “social distancing” easter game was go to the neighbors houses and draw a big happy Easter with a bunny and a cross on their driveways.[emoji4]

Good idea


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> My 5 year olds(turned 5 two days ago) “social distancing” easter game was go to the neighbors houses and draw a big happy Easter with a bunny and a cross on their driveways.[emoji4]
> 
> Good idea
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I feel bad for all the kids with this COVID BS.

My boy will be 15 this coming week. God do they grow fast....


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> I’m hoping to pick up a Jubilee as a secondary tractor. My FIL has one, along with his 8N. He plans to sell the Jubilee. Would make a perfect unit to run my rotary rake, etc. they are cool old tractors!


I sold my Ford 641, now I might sell my Massey 135? My wife asked, why do you need 4 tractors, we only have 1.3 acres? I said, um, um, because all of my saws won't fit on three.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I sold my Ford 641, now I might sell my Massey 135? My wife asked, why do you need 4 tractors, we only have 1.3 acres? I said, um, um, because all of my saws won't fit on three.


A man can never have too many tractors... or guns, saws, trucks, fishing poles, tools, bourbon, cigars, knives, etc... LOL


----------



## muad

Sent a message to Kevin.

Also, found a good use Mahle 254 cylinder on ebay, probably gonna grab it. Still on the hunt for a second 254. One guy in FB had a nice saw he put together from two parts saws, but $300 shipped seemed high to me. Got a line on another one that looks good, save the top cover. Waiting for details on P/C and compression.


----------



## rarefish383

Happy Easter everyone. My wife asked me if she should call her old boss. She used to work in a flower nursery. She knew he probably had a bunch of Easter Lilly's he couldn't sell. She wanted to buy a bunch and put one one at the front door of every one in the neighbor hood. I told her to go for it, and I'd pay Danny to deliver. She waited till Friday to call, and he said he dumped hundreds of them over the hill on Thursday. So, to every one out there, here's a virtual Lilly.https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk02nN0rVTsCCNi3o9hfFtIrFSI5YHQ:1586698936772&q=Lilium+auratum&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgFuLUz9U3MDM2skxWAjMtCtOqsrR0spOt9JMy83Py0yv184vSE_Myi3Pjk3MSi4sz0zKTE0sy8_OsijNTUssTK4tXMQqmWYVUFqQWK-SnKeRk5mSmFi9i5fMBMkpzFRJLixJLSnMBAXAlcWsAAAA&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjNm_eTguPoAhXPhHIEHaVrA9IQxA0wFHoECAoQCg&sxsrf=ALeKk02nN0rVTsCCNi3o9hfFtIrFSI5YHQ:1586698936772&biw=1440&bih=757#


----------



## rarefish383

Well, that didn't seem to work, but you get the idea.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> A man can never have too many tractors... or guns, saws, trucks, fishing poles, tools, bourbon, cigars, knives, etc... LOL


I joined All About Pocket Knives to get some info on a Pre WWII Scout knife I had. They have a monthly give away, so I was thinking, I have more knives than I could ever use. I had one my wife gave me 30+ years ago. It was a "fishing knife/tool". It had a knife edge, opened like scissors to cut bait, a bone saw on the back. Very cool knife, and very expensive. I donated it. The guy that won it lived in Moscow, Russia. I asked him if it was legal to send it to him. He said just list it as fishing scissors. When he got it, he said, oh my, I had no idea it was that big. In the mean time my son was having a fit. He programs missle defense systems. He said I was going to get him fired for selling weapons to Russia. Hope they are not reading this?


----------



## square1

muad said:


> I’m hoping to pick up a Jubilee as a secondary tractor. My FIL has one, along with his 8N. He plans to sell the Jubilee. Would make a perfect unit to run my rotary rake, etc. they are cool old tractors!


They are pretty handy old pieces of iron. I think it will outlast the 1700 so I'm trying to put the hours on the Jubilee as much as possible. Wish it had a loader, but as slow as the hydraulics are it would probably be disappointing


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> This is their mini-skid steer. It is impressive what it can lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK1550 | Ditch Witch - Directional Drills, Trenchers, Vacs, & Skid Steers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ditchwitch.com


Sweet.
That's one of the next pieces of equipment I'd like, lifts a lot more than my tractor and I think just as high.
It's also orange , I'll have to look into those, that brand has been around a long time.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I joined All About Pocket Knives to get some info on a Pre WWII Scout knife I had. They have a monthly give away, so I was thinking, I have more knives than I could ever use. I had one my wife gave me 30+ years ago. It was a "fishing knife/tool". It had a knife edge, opened like scissors to cut bait, a bone saw on the back. Very cool knife, and very expensive. I donated it. The guy that won it lived in Moscow, Russia. I asked him if it was legal to send it to him. He said just list it as fishing scissors. When he got it, he said, oh my, I had no idea it was that big. In the mean time my son was having a fit. He programs missle defense systems. He said I was going to get him fired for selling weapons to Russia. Hope they are not reading this?



Russia collusion!!! LOL!!

Cool story. I love blades. Have a handful, including a couple customs (bushcraft types). My EDC is a Spyderco PM3.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> He cuts them at 32" with a mark at 16" so i only need to halve them and trim up some broken ends. That was the 3rd load he brought in the last week or so.


That's great.
So are you buying those loads then?


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Sweet.
> That's one of the next pieces of equipment I'd like, lifts a lot more than my tractor and I think just as high.
> It's also orange , I'll have to look into those, that brand has been around a long time.



The idea is intriguing. My big requirement is for it to be able to lift and reach enough to dump in my truck bed. Looks like it could. The reach is questionable but i bet it can do it.

Now how good is it in mud..[emoji1787]

Im waiting to see when all the compact tractor manufacturers will start putting tracks on them. That is something that would work good for my property. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Russia collusion!!! LOL!!
> 
> Cool story. I love blades. Have a handful, including a couple customs (bushcraft types). My EDC is a Spyderco PM3.


My son just informed me yesterday that my little pocket knife is made in china, so I threw it in the trash, joking.
It came in a tool box that I bought with a couple saws and some climbing gear, I usually use it for cutting beef jerky to length , its serrated and it works great for that. Reminds me, I need more essential jerky and beef sticks.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> So are you buying those loads then?


Gonna cost me some sweet corn all summer. If you look at my pic of that wood you can see where he marked it with the saw.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> The idea is intriguing. My big requirement is for it to be able to lift and reach enough to dump in my truck bed. Looks like it could. The reach is questionable but i bet it can do it.
> 
> Now how good is it in mud..[emoji1787]
> 
> Im waiting to see when all the compact tractor manufacturers will start putting tracks on them. That is something that would work good for my property.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I borrow my buddy’s Kubota B2920 often. It’s one heck of a compact tractor. I almost bought one, but at $19-20,000, I just couldn’t do it. What was with 60” belly mower, 4’ rototiller, loader,etc. At the time, I needed a good mower, as we have about 3 acres to mow. Then, I bought a Toro rider, and the mower need got taken care of.

Now I want a Ford 5030. I’d settle for another 3930, or a 4630, so long as they have 4wd and a loader. All three of these models are bascially the same tractor, just with more power as the number climbs. I think the 4630 and 5030 models can include a turbo.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> My son just informed me yesterday that my little pocket knife is made in china, so I threw it in the trash, joking.
> It came in a tool box that I bought with a couple saws and some climbing gear, I usually use it for cutting beef jerky to length , its serrated and it works great for that. Reminds me, I need more essential jerky and beef sticks.



If you ever make it to my woods, there’s a small shop that sells meats and such. They make some awesome smoked beef sticks. Best I’ve had to date, save some jerky my buddy’s uncle makes. He has a small smoke shack that looks like an old out house. He’s an old timer that’s been smoking for years. His is the absolute best I’ve ever had.

I’m hoping to build a smoke shack this year, that’s a hoping to get into soon...

A man can never have too many hobbies either...


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Gonna cost me some sweet corn all summer. If you look at my pic of that wood you can see where he marked it with the saw.



Mmmmm, sweeeeet cooorn!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> I borrow my buddy’s Kubota B2920 often. It’s one heck of a compact tractor. I almost bought one, but at $19-20,000, I just couldn’t do it. What was with 60” belly mower, 4’ rototiller, loader,etc. At the time, I needed a good mower, as we have about 3 acres to mow. Then, I bought a Toro rider, and the mower need got taken care of.
> 
> Now I want a Ford 5030. I’d settle for another 3930, or a 4630, so long as they have 4wd and a loader. All three of these models are bascially the same tractor, just with more power as the number climbs. I think the 4630 and 5030 models can include a turbo.


I have the TC55 and it's has the turboI on it. Does pretty much what I need. Wouldn't go back to 2 WD. The only thing I need is a grapple for it.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> If you ever make it to my woods, there’s a small shop that sells meats and such. They make some awesome smoked beef sticks. Best I’ve had to date, save some jerky my buddy’s uncle makes. He has a small smoke shack that looks like an old out house. He’s an old timer that’s been smoking for years. His is the absolute best I’ve ever had.
> 
> I’m hoping to build a smoke shack this year, that’s a hoping to get into soon...
> 
> A man can never have too many hobbies either...


My one buddy loves mulberry for smoking meat.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> The idea is intriguing. My big requirement is for it to be able to lift and reach enough to dump in my truck bed. Looks like it could. The reach is questionable but i bet it can do it.
> 
> Now how good is it in mud..[emoji1787]
> 
> Im waiting to see when all the compact tractor manufacturers will start putting tracks on them. That is something that would work good for my property.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It wouldn't have a problem getting things in and out of your bed. Do you actually haul anything with that big city boy truck.
Probably would do better than your truck in mud, but not a lot, especially with smoother tracks. You can use the bucket to push yourself out though, you can also use the bucket to lift the from and put wood under the front, but that will mess your chains up when you cut it, and from what I've seen thats already a problem lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I have the TC55 and it's has the turboI on it. Does pretty much what I need. Wouldn't go back to 2 WD. The only thing I need is a grapple for it.


My first kubota was a 2wd with a loader with a gearbox, it was my "starter tractor" and I knew that going in. It was a good little tractor, but I cant see wasting my time on a 2wd or a standard gearbox over hydrostatic, too much wasted time. That being said if you can get them for the right price then it's a good place to start while saving up for a 4wd with a hydro trans, and having it will certainly show you what a tractor is capable of and motivate you to buy a better one.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> If you ever make it to my woods, there’s a small shop that sells meats and such. They make some awesome smoked beef sticks. Best I’ve had to date, save some jerky my buddy’s uncle makes. He has a small smoke shack that looks like an old out house. He’s an old timer that’s been smoking for years. His is the absolute best I’ve ever had.
> 
> I’m hoping to build a smoke shack this year, that’s a hoping to get into soon...
> 
> A man can never have too many hobbies either...


That sounds good to me .
So your location shows NW ohio, so anything west of Cleveland is considered west?
The inlaws are west of Toledo in the NW corner, I consider anything west of Sandusky are to be west.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That sounds good to me .
> So your location shows NW ohio, so anything west of Cleveland is considered west?
> The inlaws are west of Toledo in the NW corner, I consider anything west of Sandusky are to be west.



Pretty much. We’re about 45 or so minutes from Toledo.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> A man can never have too many tractors... or guns, saws, trucks, fishing poles, tools, bourbon, cigars, knives, etc... LOL


...Grateful Dead tapes


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Thanks gents!!
> 
> Also, blessed are we sinners, for He is risen. I pray y’all have a blessed day.


Amen, brotha!


----------



## huskihl

Thanks for the nods, fellas. Hoping to get Mr @muad taken care of in a couple weeks


----------



## U&A

Someone just shared this picture with me on a different forum. You guys ever used or seen one of these??

Seems like a cool idea but I can also see it working the heck that saw








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

^^^^^^^ Used by guys that do post and beam buildings. Never saw one in use.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> I have the TC55 and it's has the turboI on it. Does pretty much what I need. Wouldn't go back to 2 WD. The only thing I need is a grapple for it.


I have the baby to that TC55. TC33D no turbo, 4WD, loader, rear blade and cruise. Neighbor has a Kubota 5720 (Think that's the number) turbo, 4WD, Hydro, backhoe, standard bucket (quick disconnect), forks, backhoe, Boss snow pusher (it's really nice), rototiller and rear finish mower, it's got all the toys.


----------



## muad

Split up the trailer load from yesterday. The Mrs thinks it will fill the bay, I’m thinking not. What say you all?? also, ran the 254 today for a bit. Man I really like that saw. Shes got some torque!


----------



## hamish

Missing the snow, but still loving being out everyday. Wood for the shack is getting done early this year.


----------



## Philbert

Happy Easter to those that celebrate it!




Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

Philbert said:


> Happy Easter to those that celebrate it!
> 
> View attachment 817259
> 
> 
> Philbert


Happy Easter


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> You guys ever used or seen one of these?? Seems like a cool idea but I can also see it working the heck that saw





farmer steve said:


> Used by guys that do post and beam buildings. Never saw one in use.


Those have been around a _lot_ of years:








18" Beam Cutter - Model PR-8000


Convert Your Circular Saw into a Versatile, Labor Saving, Beam Cutter




www.praziusa.com













Chain Mortiser LS 103 Ec


LS 103 Ec




produkte.mafell.de





Normally, they are seen with worm drive circular saws, that have a lot more torque than the 'sidewinders'.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Someone just shared this picture with me on a different forum. You guys ever used or seen one of these??
> 
> Seems like a cool idea but I can also see it working the heck that saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM


I would rather have one of the Beam Machine type mills with a chainsaw on it. I DO have a Makita circular saw with a 14" blade. I was told it was used for Timber Framed houses too.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Couple questions. What bolt do you use the spark plug to replace? Do you sharpen old steel bits? I have about 20 pounds of them, maybe more. My friend gave me his dads old industrial drill press, and all of his bits. I think he had about ten, of what I thought were an odd size, that look new. They are some thing like 31/64, just under half inch. If I get ambishish, I can empty my scrap bucket and fill a pre paid box with bits. I was thinking they maybe good for someone forging. I’ll have to ask Uncle Stash?


I don’t sharpen. I had an old drill bit sharpener but it didn’t seem to work very well so I got rid of it. I usually end up breaking and or dulling bits working on equipment and carpentry projects. So I just buy new ones as needed. But now I’m good for a while. I think there are more bits so where else as there should be a second set of spade bits.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Eat your heart out @H Ranch. Load is dead ash.


Right back at 'ya @farmer steve LOL!

And one load a little past it's prime, but OWB don't care.


----------



## SS396driver

@KiwiBro . 9 hours after the second flow pour I have to say for cut off wood it's going to be great. I'm going to have to sand and buff got a few dust nips.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lovely. Too good for plants


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Lovely. Too good for plants


Might be the jamaican herbs on it . But really I like to work with wood and if it gives her a little joy then it's a win win .


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Split up the trailer load from yesterday. The Mrs thinks it will fill the bay, I’m thinking not. What say you all?? also, ran the 254 today for a bit. Man I really like that saw. Shes got some torque!
> 
> View attachment 817252
> View attachment 817253
> View attachment 817254



I think your missus is incorrect. You have many more pics to post before that bay is full


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Right back at 'ya @farmer steve LOL!View attachment 817325
> 
> And one load a little past it's prime, but OWB don't care.
> View attachment 817327


Ya need a bigger wheelbarrow.**


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> @KiwiBro . 9 hours after the second flow pour I have to say for cut off wood it's going to be great. I'm going to have to sand and buff got a few dust nips.
> 
> 
> View attachment 817330
> View attachment 817331
> View attachment 817332
> View attachment 817333



That looks fantastic, Mark.


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> That looks fantastic, Mark.


Thank you.


----------



## Cowboy254

For all of you who are missing your sport on TV...


----------



## SS396driver

In guessing this will be my supplement to my retirement. Already sold some lights now some bar tops maybe


----------



## SS396driver

And wall art


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> He said the discussion was getting heated so he called the cops.



Which “he” called the cops? Your friend or the other guy?


----------



## muad

Cowboy254 said:


> I think your missus is incorrect. You have many more pics to post before that bay is full



Agreed I'm thinking two more trailer loads, maybe three.


----------



## muad

I'm assuming he's talking about porting jobs.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> ^^^^^^^ Used by guys that do post and beam buildings. Never saw one in use.


I wonder how long before that riving knife (is it still called that if not behind a saw bade?) comes off so they can plunge to start through mortises. I guess that's what a chainsaw is for though. 
I follow a shipwright on YT doing a full rebuild on an old boat. He is rough cutting big slabs all the time but has a frame built for his chainsaw. This circular saw option might work for him but the riving knife might screw it up for him on the concave curves.


----------



## svk

Was feeling a little grumpy from sitting around. After dinner I went out and cut limbs off our roadway with the manual pole saw. Got about a third of the 3/4 mile roadway done on both sides. I had started this project last year and this is the second time through so things are starting to look good. I think I mentioned our road is mostly seasonal retirees and the other guy my age never helps out. Of course since I’m a scrounger I don’t mind the lack of competition when it comes to taking the better wood. And frankly I don’t mind the extra work as I take pride in the project and secondly I do a damn good job IMO. Also it keeps brush from hitting my plow truck.


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> For all of you who are missing your sport on TV...




Thank you for sharing. That was great!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> Couple questions. What bolt do you use the spark plug to replace? Do you sharpen old steel bits? I have about 20 pounds of them, maybe more. My friend gave me his dads old industrial drill press, and all of his bits. I think he had about ten, of what I thought were an odd size, that look new. They are some thing like 31/64, just under half inch. If I get ambishish, I can empty my scrap bucket and fill a pre paid box with bits. I was thinking they maybe good for someone forging. I’ll have to ask Uncle Stash?



I’m sharpened before but I bet I’m always successful 25% of the time maybe. It’s hard to do right. But i did it by hand on a belt sander. 

There’s a company in town here that sharpens them but the cost is high. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Well , signs work !











That's the VW that I had to drive around the other weekend .


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> @KiwiBro . 9 hours after the second flow pour I have to say for cut off wood it's going to be great. I'm going to have to sand and buff got a few dust nips.
> 
> 
> View attachment 817330
> View attachment 817331
> View attachment 817332
> View attachment 817333


You must get pretty mellow down in that basement with all those epoxy fumes.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> It got harder as I worked down to the bigger rounds. One round took 40 hits to halve. I went mad dog on it with two lots of 20 hits in a flurry, as hard and fast as I could before I needed a breather. Sure, I could have noodled them but sometimes the red mist comes down and I swear I will bash it to death before I quit. Does that happen to anyone else or is it just me?



After 8 or so blows I'll re-assess and try another line. if that doesn't work then the 8lb stihl pro maul is fetched from the back of the garage....the 'Persuader' will often work where the fiskars won't. It doesn' alwys, and some times noodling is the wy forward. I don't like resorting to noodles, but there is a time and a place


----------



## djg james

Got two loads of Walnut yesterday before the rain today. Man I like your Black Locus. I specifically look for it in the piles. I'll trade you stick for stick my highly valuable
Black Walnut.


----------



## dancan

Twas a big sky day here so ...








I got a small load of fir just before lunch 







And a small load of maple, fir and Spruce after lunch


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> You must get pretty mellow down in that basement with all those epoxy fumes.


Actually the epoxy has zero vocs . So non buzz from it Beer gets me mellow.


----------



## KiwiBro

Download speeds are restricted here now that every man and his dogs are online. @dancan, I've had to block the download of your images because while I'm sure they are as great as always, the file sizes are so large it's the only way I can get the page to load before the end of the current lockdown. It's most likely just our banana republic network providers throttling speeds to mask their abysmal lack of capex. Anyone else having trouble or just me down here ?


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Actually the epoxy has zero vocs . So non buzz from it Beer gets me mellow.


Dang, back in my wooden boat building days, we used a lot of epoxy and nobody was wearing respirators back then. Stuff was pretty powerful. Now there's a lot of things I can't remember.


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Well , signs work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the VW that I had to drive around the other weekend .


Well, I guess that ending is OK, but I would have much more greatly enjoyed a story (and accompanying photos) of you unable to get around and towing it into the ditch, leaving it upside down and on fire...


----------



## Plowboy83

SS396driver said:


> @KiwiBro . 9 hours after the second flow pour I have to say for cut off wood it's going to be great. I'm going to have to sand and buff got a few dust nips.
> 
> 
> View attachment 817330
> View attachment 817331
> View attachment 817332
> View attachment 817333


That looks awesome sir


----------



## muad

The wife and kids tried to surprise me. I took a nap as my stomach was upset (leftover Frickers and Lay's Flaming Hot Dill pickle chips did not agree with it as a good lunch), and when I got up everyone was gone. Looked around and found them stacking wood. 

It got too dark for a pic, will snag one in the morning. That pile went further than I expected, but was shy of filling the bay. One more good trailer load and I think she'll be full.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> Well, I guess that ending is OK, but I would have much more greatly enjoyed a story (and accompanying photos) of you unable to get around and towing it into the ditch, leaving it upside down and on fire...



Now that's funny chit right there !
Thanks for a good laugh


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> For all of you who are missing your sport on TV...



That’s a classic way better than watching espn


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Download speeds are restricted here now that every man and his dogs are online. @dancan, I've had to block the download of your images because while I'm sure they are as great as always, the file sizes are so large it's the only way I can get the page to load before the end of the current lockdown. It's most likely just our banana republic network providers throttling speeds to mask their abysmal lack of capex. Anyone else having trouble or just me down here ?



We've been lucky here but seeing issues on the telecom side , both landline and cell .


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Ya need a bigger wheelbarrow.**


Well, did your tree guy bring you cherry? @farmer steve


Don't answer that - I really don't want to know that you got oak, cherry, and my beloved ash cut and delivered to you. You win.


----------



## Plowboy83

The girls did a little scronging today caught a couple bullfrogs and a Garter snake. Caylee the middle daughter had to see what was inside the snakes belly so she took a knife to it and cut out the toad that it ate


----------



## mountainguyed67

Awesome, you hardly hear of kids doing that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> Awesome, you hardly hear of kids doing that kind of stuff anymore.


I agree Nieghboor. It’s nice having girls doing thing the other boys around are scared to do. I just hope they keep them scared off until I’m long gone.


----------



## svk

Found or I should say re-found a coffee can full of taps and dies from my grandpa. Many of the taps are brand new in sleeve. Plus some other things..punches???


----------



## JustJeff

Like leather punches. Or for popping a hole in a gasket

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Like leather punches. Or for popping a hole in a gasket
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Cool. I was wondering if they were for leather.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well, did your tree guy bring you cherry? @farmer steve
> View attachment 817419
> 
> Don't answer that - I really don't want to know that you got oak, cherry, and my beloved ash cut and delivered to you. You win.


I could have taken a good bit of cherry home today, but the neighbor burns too, so I diced it all up for him. I left the lower split portion uncut and the stump, his dad does some carving and wanted them that way. We tried to save out a nice log, but it was cracked so they just had me cut it up too.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Pretty much. We’re about 45 or so minutes from Toledo.


There 45 to the west of Toledo, you're 45 east correct.


muad said:


> Split up the trailer load from yesterday. The Mrs thinks it will fill the bay, I’m thinking not. What say you all?? also, ran the 254 today for a bit. Man I really like that saw. Shes got some torque!
> 
> View attachment 817252
> View attachment 817253
> View attachment 817254


Nope, it's not gonna fill it .


----------



## MustangMike

Well, when I could not reach any of my Tax clients I needed to obtain more info from, so I played with some chainsaw carb … just could not help myself!

On my first attempt, I learned what not to do, but luckily the second attempt seems to have worked.

The first pic is a ZAMA made Walbro style carb stock (purchased from D Dave). The venture is a little smaller than the real Walbro carbs, but otherwise they work well. I'm pretty sure the tighter venture is limiting the RPMs of my Ported Asian 440 Big Bores.

On my first attempt, I opened up the venture approximately .025 and also tried to modify the fuel nozzle by slimming both sides - a mistake! The saw did not want to idle unless I made the Lo very rich. Then, when I tried to accelerate, it fell on it's face unless I richened up the Hi. When I richened the Hi it would not rev (was way too rich). Played with various tunes for a while, but it was a catch 22!

I did not realize (till I ground it) that the fuel delivery nozzle has a wider opening near the end, and a smaller opening higher up. By breaking through the walls of the wider opening, I screwed things up. I will likely try to file it down all the way across and see if I can save it, but for now I just pulled out another carb.

So on the next carb I just opened up the venture and left the fuel nozzle alone. It seems like I may have achieved success! The saw idled well, accelerated well and definitely hit higher RPMs than I did before.

I was stoked and ready to put it in some wood when the wife comes out yelling at me not to disturb everyone in the neighborhood with my saw on Easter! Women ... they don't understand anything that's important!

Hopefully I will get the time to put it in some wood tomorrow and see how it does. I'm optimistic, but know better than to make predictions before I actually test it! I modded a muffler once on a 660 and it piss revved fantastic, faster throttle response, higher RPMs, but when I put it in wood it fell on it's face!

Original Carb, 1st attempt, 2nd attempt. 

*Attached Files:*


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> There 45 to the west of Toledo, you're 45 east correct.
> 
> Nope, it's not gonna fill it .



Correct, I'm SE of TOL.


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah yes! The old gear drive saws! Slow but one could really lean on them. I entered AF 1954 and at that time we had an old ex logger's Muckaluck gear drive. 21 years later and I discovered the gear drives had disappeared. First new saw was a Homelight 360 pro. What a revelation!!





I got one of those. Pretty sure it needs the intake boot that's notorious for tareing but otherwise seems in good shape.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, I went out to the farm again today. I must have overscrounged yesterday because the force was not with me today. Couldn't really be arsed. But the weather was good so I trooped out anyway. Here's what was left of the big blue gum log.




Loaded up first, and there's stihl more than half a danger ranger load left.




Then I went back to get that pic I promised @H-Ranch




I put the big cuts through the rest of the log, mindful of the dirt while the chain was sharp.




I chopped off the dirty bark on part of the log and cut through. There were a few escapees, but they didn't get far.


----------



## Cowboy254

I also had another log to deal with - the next log from the same tree. Mitch had put it next to the other slightly ratty peppermint log that I cut up last week. 




Didn't take Limby long to work through that one.




There were some nice patterns in the fork at the top.




A nice afternoon's scrounge. I'm running out of logs to cut up here. A couple more then I'm done for the autumn (  ).


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Dang, back in my wooden boat building days, we used a lot of epoxy and nobody was wearing respirators back then. Stuff was pretty powerful. Now there's a lot of things I can't remember.


Good thing you have something to blame it on. Hate to think it could have been your attending some Dead concerts


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Dang, back in my wooden boat building days, we used a lot of epoxy and nobody was wearing respirators back then. Stuff was pretty powerful.


Some people develop allergies to epoxy - both the resins, and any sanding dust. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Dang, back in my wooden boat building days, we used a lot of epoxy and nobody was wearing respirators back then. Stuff was pretty powerful. Now there's a lot of things I can't remember.


The old stuff was bad . The fiberglass epoxy is still bad .


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Good thing you have something to blame it on. Hate to think it could have been your attending some Dead concerts


There was a couple good dirt bike crashes in there too, where I really hit my head! It's all a blur, man! Haha


----------



## James Miller

First clean up of the day. Blocking my way to the store. People look at me odd when I leave the house with a saw on days like this. But the older lady was glad to see someone stop and cut it out of the road before it caused an accident.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Got this from my brother-in-law's place. It's what I cut over the last couple of weekends. He has a friend who took the rest which was most of the maple and locust, with a seasoning of oak limbs.

What I got is mostly oak. His friend has a small dump truck (landscaper), single axle dual tire... you know the type. This is a total of 3 loads. What do you guys think, 3-4 cords?


... and here is my little guy learning the value of a hydraulic log splitter. It's not work for him because he doesn't NEED to do it, so he has fun. BUT, come heating season, he also understands the work that goes into making the tree into firewood and he is proud to have been a part of that.


----------



## muad

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Got this from my brother-in-law's place.It's what I cut over the last couple of weekends. He has a friend who took the rest which was most of the maple and locust, with a seasoning of oak limbs.
> 
> What I got is mostly oak. His friend has a small dump truck (landscaper), single axle dual tire... you know the type. This is a total of 3 loads. What do you guys think, 3-4 cords?
> 
> 
> ... and here is my little guy learning the value of a hydraulic log splitter. It's not work for him because he doesn't NEED to do it, so he has fun. BUT, come heating season, he also understands the work that goes into making the tree into firewood and he is proud to have been a part of that.
> View attachment 817674


Nice haul. 

My guesstimate is 2.5 cord.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I cut what was probably another truck load, but I don't have room for it, so I told him to take it. That pile was about 50/50 Maple and Locust.

Either way... warm winters ahead.


----------



## muad

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I cut what was probably another truck load, but I don't have room for it, so I told him to take it. That pile was about 50/50 Maple and Locust.
> 
> Either way... warm winters ahead.



You can't complain about that! 

My rick is almost full again. Last winter, surprisingly, we only burned about two cords or so. And, that's with the wood stove being our only heat source. My rick holds 8-9 cords, depending on how long my chunks are. 

I plan to add another bay this year if possible, and then I want to fill it up. Might split a few more cord to sell... to support my saw habit... LOL!


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 817655
> View attachment 817656
> First clean up of the day. Blocking my way to the store. People look at me odd when I leave the house with a saw on days like this. But the older lady was glad to see someone stop and cut it out of the road before it caused an accident.


Nice community service work! Look at those snags in the background too, they must have had a fly by night tree service do the falling then bailed before the heavy work started!


----------



## sb47




----------



## H-Ranch

Steady as she goes - 2 more on the wood piles. 1 highly valuable black walnut and 1 oddball mix. The good, easy to get ash is about done. More deeper in the woods and a nice snag close to where I've been cutting. Now I'm down to nibbling away at a few tops that still have some solid wood before I decide what to tackle next.


----------



## U&A

Had a good workout today. Wagon wheel broke off on the first wagon full. Carried all these heavy oaks by hand[emoji23]. Had to save the big pieces that I noodled yesterday for when I get a new wheel.

Wish me luck about to take over 9000 pounds through soft spot[emoji51][emoji51]












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

024S love em or hate em? See a heated handle version on eBay but it's close to what I paid for my 261c

Edit: More actually...


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Which “he” called the cops? Your friend or the other guy?


My friend. He had the other guy blocked in, and when the other guy started talking trash, my co worker called in the law. He showed the cop the print out he found on line. The cop used that as his guide to follow. I don't know if it was true and lawful, but it gave the cop an easy out.


----------



## dancan

Nice little saw but you'll get more done with the 261 .


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> My friend. He had the other guy blocked in, and when the other guy started talking trash, my co worker called in the law. He showed the cop the print out he found on line. The cop used that as his guide to follow. I don't know if it was true and lawful, but it gave the cop an easy out.



Nice backfire for the state worker. If he kept his mouth shut, he probably could have been okay. Ha ha!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> Nice little saw but you'll get more done with the 261 .


I really wish Stihl offered the 261c-vw here.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> Nice little saw but you'll get more done with the 261 .



I thought the 261 was a little saw???


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> I thought the 261 was a little saw???


4hp animal can't like the lol M'fer enough!


----------



## MNGuns

Part of a load of elm I got from a local tree service. Worked up pretty good on the SS.


----------



## Haywire

Gathering another wagon load of fir. Don't ever buy a camo 4-wheeler, sometimes I can't find where I parked it.


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> 4hp animal can't like the lol M'fer enough!



Sounds like my little 241. I don't believe it has 4 hp, but she is a little animal!


----------



## H-Ranch

Found an oak limb with most of the bark off so it was still mostly solid.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

H-Ranch said:


> Found an oak limb with most of the bark off so it was still mostly solid.
> View attachment 817913


My go to wood! Not quite rotten oak!


----------



## chipper1

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Got this from my brother-in-law's place. It's what I cut over the last couple of weekends. He has a friend who took the rest which was most of the maple and locust, with a seasoning of oak limbs.
> 
> What I got is mostly oak. His friend has a small dump truck (landscaper), single axle dual tire... you know the type. This is a total of 3 loads. What do you guys think, 3-4 cords?
> 
> 
> ... and here is my little guy learning the value of a hydraulic log splitter. It's not work for him because he doesn't NEED to do it, so he has fun. BUT, come heating season, he also understands the work that goes into making the tree into firewood and he is proud to have been a part of that.
> View attachment 817674


That pic with the boy is awesome .
Nice load, I'd say around 2.5-3 cord.

@dancan spruce alert in that 1st pic? lol.


----------



## svk

Finally got my truck today that I won through silent auction in March. The city wouldn’t sell it to me until the license bureau reopened today. It needs a good cleaning and new shocks otherwise ready to roll. Even has an unused original spare.

The light and backrack will be coming off as I want a headache rack with a screen so I can’t throw firewood through it.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Finally got my truck today that I won through silent auction in March.


Replacement or addition to the fleet?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice score SVK! I'd like to run into a low miler like that!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Replacement or addition to the fleet?
> 
> Philbert


Addition


----------



## MustangMike

The 261 is the 241s big brother! (But still a small limbing saw)


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I thought the 261 was a little saw???



Compared to my 32cc Makita it's huge lol


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Nice community service work! Look at those snags in the background too, they must have had a fly by night tree service do the falling then bailed before the heavy work started!


Dumba$$ people around here have their maple trees trimmed all the time. After a few years they start to die and rot. I'm trimming some now. RIGHT ABOVE THE DIRT LINE!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

A lot of people cut all their wood with a saw equal to or less than a 261. I cut 30 cord with a poulan 5020 including felling a couple 30" trees all using vanguard safety chain, until I googled how to sharpen a chain and got sucked down the arboristsite rabbit hole..... And that's when my main saw became a limbing saw!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> Gathering another wagon load of fir. Don't ever buy a camo 4-wheeler, sometimes I can't find where I parked it.
> View attachment 817874
> View attachment 817876


I had my new F150 in the shop, they gave me an identical White F150 loaner. I came out of the hardware store and walked all over the lot looking for my White loaner. Finally, I remembered I turned the loaner in, and my Magma Red truck was 2 cars away. Sometimes you don't need camo not to see something.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> Compared to my 32cc Makita it's huge lol


Your 32CC Makita is huge next to my last new to me saw. One of the guys at Ace, our local Echo dealer, sold me his 280E because it was too heavy. It's a whopping 27.9CC's. For a little one handed top handle saw, it is heavy.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

JustJeff said:


> got sucked down the arboristsite rabbit hole.....


Is that where I am...? 
At least there are SuperSplits here. 
And that's just plain tits when it comes to splitting wood! 
Have not seen the rabbit yet. Too many tunnels to explore...


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Had a good workout today. Wagon wheel broke off on the first wagon full. Carried all these heavy oaks by hand[emoji23]. Had to save the big pieces that I noodled yesterday for when I get a new wheel.
> 
> Wish me luck about to take over 9000 pounds through soft spot[emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I have the metal basket version of that wagon from TSC.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-6-cu-ft-Steel-Utility-Cart/1000772536?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-sol-_-google-_-lia-_--_-wheelbarrowsandcarts-_-1000772536-_-0&store_code=3&placeholder=null&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwvtX0BRAFEiwAGWJyZMOl7AEUGp6_vnVnq0GRC9-FcvWayMLtW7Y-ONJQ45p0-3qiMSub-RoCnDAQAvD_BwE


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Finally got my truck today that I won through silent auction in March. The city wouldn’t sell it to me until the license bureau reopened today. It needs a good cleaning and new shocks otherwise ready to roll. Even has an unused original spare.
> 
> The light and backrack will be coming off as I want a headache rack with a screen so I can’t throw firewood through it.
> View attachment 817953
> View attachment 817954
> View attachment 817955


Score!! 

Not bad, for a Chebby.


----------



## muad

You Husky guys are really bad influences... 

Now I'm looking at Husqvarna rifles!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> You Husky guys are really bad influences...
> 
> Now I'm looking at Husqvarna rifles!


I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.
> View attachment 818106


Hey now, the Mrs could use a good sewing machine!! LOL

Saw a guy offering up a Husqvarna 8000 in .30-06 (my favorite .30 caliber cartridge). It definitely sent me down a rabbit hole this morning. They appear to be great bolt action rifles.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Hey now, the Mrs could use a good sewing machine!! LOL
> 
> Saw a guy offering up a Husqvarna 8000 in .30-06 (my favorite .30 caliber cartridge). It definitely sent me down a rabbit hole this morning. They appear to be great bolt action rifles.


Maybe she'd like one of these.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Maybe she'd like one of these.



Nah, she wants a 4wheeler. 

LOL


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nah, she wants a 4wheeler.
> 
> LOL


I have a 450 foreman I'll be listing.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I have a 450 foreman I'll be listing.




Hmmmm.... Come on stimulus check! LOL

I've heard the husky dirt bikes are actually pretty nice.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Hmmmm.... Come on stimulus check! LOL
> 
> I've heard the husky dirt bikes are actually pretty nice.


Yep, so are the KTM's.
I buy a lot of Honda quads/dirtbikes because they sell themselves, they are great bikes.
We currently have the 450 foreman, TRX90, TRX70, crf50, I need to clean the carb on the 50 and get that one listed. The 90 is my boys and he can sell it if he wants to buy whatever he would like, the 70 is my daughters and she owns that one just as my boy does the 90. I was trying to trade my son the iPad for his quad messing with him, he was ready to go for it until I told him I paid 300 for the iPad and showed him that there was only a few TRX90's on craigslist and the cheapest was 1000, he quickly stopped telling me how good of a trade it was. They have to learn how to do their due diligence early on .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yep, so are the KTM's.
> I buy a lot of Honda quads/dirtbikes because they sell themselves, they are great bikes.
> We currently have the 450 foreman, TRX90, TRX70, crf50, I need to clean the carb on the 50 and get that one listed. The 90 is my boys and he can sell it if he wants to buy whatever he would like, the 70 is my daughters and she owns that one just as my boy does the 90. I was trying to trade my son the iPad for his quad messing with him, he was ready to go for it until I told him I paid 300 for the iPad and showed him that there was only a few TRX90's on craigslist and the cheapest was 1000, he quickly stopped telling me how good of a trade it was. They have to learn how to do their due diligence early on .



That's awesome! You're a good papa for teaching them right. 

I love Hondas and Suzukis. Had both as a kid. My last "bike" was a 400EX. loved that thing! Like a dummy, I traded it off for a rifle and cash (which, the cash funded a family vacation to GA, so I can't complain). We need a 4x4 4wheeler now here on the farm. That, or a SXS. The wife doesn't like the SXS idea, so 4wheeler it is. I know it will make dragging deer out of the woods easier on me! LOL


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

farmer steve said:


> I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.
> View attachment 818106


Funny thing... my wife bought a sowing machine. I showed her how to use it.

High school home economics... that's where the hot chicks were.


----------



## JustJeff

If poulan ever makes a dirt bike I'm buying one!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I have a 450 foreman I'll be listing.



I don't ever remember giving them permission to show me riding my bike!


James Miller said:


> View attachment 817655
> View attachment 817656
> First clean up of the day. Blocking my way to the store. People look at me odd when I leave the house with a saw on days like this. But the older lady was glad to see someone stop and cut it out of the road before it caused an accident.
> [/QUOTE
> You should take a broom with you next time!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> That's awesome! You're a good papa for teaching them right.
> 
> I love Hondas and Suzukis. Had both as a kid. My last "bike" was a 400EX. loved that thing! Like a dummy, I traded it off for a rifle and cash (which, the cash funded a family vacation to GA, so I can't complain). We need a 4x4 4wheeler now here on the farm. That, or a SXS. The wife doesn't like the SXS idea, so 4wheeler it is. I know it will make dragging deer out of the woods easier on me! LOL


Thanks, they should learn these things sooner or later, but most schools don't teach them . Ask many college kids how many mpg their cars get and the say I get 2.. miles from full to half, no how may mpg, if they don't have a lie-o-meter that says 22.5 mpg they can't figure it out .
I like my Suzuki's too.
I have enough parts to build a couple in the basement, I sold the 1000gsxr motor I was going to swap into one of these chassis' when we first moved in here 10yrs ago to pay off some debt related to buying this place, gotta do what you gotta do right . I figured I could buy another one anytime I wanted/had the cash, but I knew I wouldn't be building any for a while without a garage, I'm getting closer to the garage now though.
Those 400ex's are fast bikes. I like the foreman's, the newer ranchers are nice and have power steering which is great, they also have a 2wd/4wd switch which helps save the yard if you are turning sharp on it, 4wd will tear it up especially if you have a more aggressive tires.
This is the first GSXR 750 I owned.


One of the middle one's lol.

This is the last one I built right after we bought this place, the boy has grown a little since then .


----------



## farmer steve

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Funny thing... my wife bought a sowing machine. I showed her how to use it.
> 
> High school home economics... that's where the hot chicks were.


Me and a couple of buddies were the first guys they let in home ec. We got warned pretty early about what brownies not to make.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I don't every remember giving them permission to show me riding my bike!


Nice, but I think I've seen some of those videos .


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> I have the metal basket version of that wagon from TSC.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-6-cu-ft-Steel-Utility-Cart/1000772536?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-sol-_-google-_-lia-_--_-wheelbarrowsandcarts-_-1000772536-_-0&store_code=3&placeholder=null&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwvtX0BRAFEiwAGWJyZMOl7AEUGp6_vnVnq0GRC9-FcvWayMLtW7Y-ONJQ45p0-3qiMSub-RoCnDAQAvD_BwE



Cool!

I really like the plastic bin on this as it’s really forgiving. You can drop things in it in the plastic just gives instead of bending. Very durable. And use it as a wheel barrel to move lots of dirt/mud and what not to. 

Only reason the wheel fell off is the hub actually broke off of the wheel. It’s my fault as I switched out two of the wheels with harbor freight solid wheels (no air). I was having issues with the tubes leaking in the OEM wheels. 

The HF wheel broke[emoji58]. Go figure. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> If poulan ever makes a dirt bike I'm buying one!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Here's one for you, this guy is pretty funny, love that throttle  .

But you need a husky chainsaw bike.
This guy has much better fab skilz, but you gotta start somewhere .
Probably gonna need some loctite lol.

And what's better than a husky chainsaw bike, a bike with two huskys lol.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Cool!
> 
> I really like the plastic bin on this as it’s really forgiving. You can drop things in it in the plastic just gives instead of bending. Very durable. And use it as a wheel barrel to move lots of dirt/mud and what not to.
> 
> Only reason the wheel fell off is the hub actually broke off of the wheel. It’s my fault as I switched out two of the wheels with harbor freight solid wheels (no air). I was having issues with the tubes leaking in the OEM wheels.
> 
> The HF wheel broke[emoji58]. Go figure.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Send it back to china .
I have one for parts here if you need some spares.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> Compared to my 32cc Makita it's huge lol



I have a 45.6cc and a 76.5cc, I don’t use the smaller one much. We have bigger trees than back east people are used to, plus I’m spoiled by the faster speeds getting through the wood. I volunteer with the Forest Service, some of them have told me about their experiences going on fires in Colorado. They show up with 36” bars on their saws, and the Colorado fire crews are kinda stunned and asking “what’re you doing with such long bars on your saws?”. Ha ha.


----------



## muad

Beautiful bikes @chipper1 

Well, like I said on Sunday. The wife and kids stacked up the wood pile for me. It went further than I thought. One or two more loads with my little trailer and I think she'll be full.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.
> View attachment 818106



Or this?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Funny thing... my wife bought a sowing machine. I showed her how to use it.



I‘ve never used them.


----------



## U&A

Check out this good size one that just fell. Think it felt in the last couple days















Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.
> View attachment 818106


My first saw came from a store called Viking Village. They sold Husqvarna power equipment, Husqvarna sewing machines, and Pfaff sewing machines. Eventually they dropped power equipment and just sell sewing machines.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Check out this good size one that just fell. Think it felt in the last couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Found the same thing in my fencerow this morning. AND some highly valuable black walnut.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Found the same thing in my fencerow this morning. AND some highly valuable black walnut.View attachment 818158
> View attachment 818159
> View attachment 818160



Maybe the longest drawn out joke on the forum is the highly valuable black walnut[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Either that or Brett wearing pajamas running a saw


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I noticed that HVBW has poured over into some of the facebook saw/firewood groups now too LOL


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Check out this good size one that just fell. Think it felt in the last couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Looks essential to me, maybe I should come give you a hand  .


U&A said:


> Maybe the longest drawn out joke on the forum is the highly valuable black walnut[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Either that or Brett wearing pajamas running a saw
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That ain't no joke!
Now you running those bars upside down, that's a joke .


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Maybe the longest drawn out joke on the forum is the highly valuable black walnut[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Either that or Brett wearing pajamas running a saw
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


If you know what to do with it you can make some good money . Over the years I've sold about 30 odd pieces . Made a hell of a lot more off them than I would have rather than a few hours of heat .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Beautiful bikes @chipper1
> 
> Well, like I said on Sunday. The wife and kids stacked up the wood pile for me. It went further than I thought. One or two more loads with my little trailer and I think she'll be full.
> 
> View attachment 818146


Thanks. It's better that I don't ride them, I really enjoy fast! I get my rpm fix with saws these days, it's a lot cheaper, and I can heat the house with the results.

It's looking good in there.
I have about on more row to finish filling mine too .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. It's better that I don't ride them, I really enjoy fast! I get my rpm fix with saws these days, it's a lot cheaper, and I can heat the house with the results.
> 
> It's looking good in there.
> I have about on more row to finish filling mine too .


About 20 years ago I had a bike, only a 600 but still deadly fast. 

The issues with riding a rocket up here is that they are cold bikes to ride on so the season is rather short. Secondly, deer like to eat grass along roadways and frequently cross roads on warm summer evenings which makes for a huge risk.


----------



## Ryan A

My first two stroke. Bought it at 16 years old. 1975 Kawasaki two stroke triple, 500cc.He had a 750 but refused to sell that to me....


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Check out this good size one that just fell. Think it felt in the last couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice ash ya got there. Looks like a good couple truck loads worth. 

We had some strong winds yeaterday. I'm curious if any blew over.


----------



## SS396driver

Yesterday we had some heavy rain so no scrounging I walked out to the truck and sank into the grass. Muddy mess . Daughter has had no power since yesterday afternoon. She has a small genny there but shes using my camper trailer to cook . House is all electric camper runs on 12 volt and propane for cooking and refrigeration. I store it at her place . Cause she has a paved area for it nothing worse than sitting on grass

I was just going to sand and buff out the imperfections got some on the first flood but decided to do another flood coat . So it's got the seal and two flood coats about 1/4 inch total . Should be waterproof .


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> My first two stroke. Bought it at 16 years old. 1975 Kawasaki two stroke triple, 500cc.He had a 750 but refused to sell that to me....View attachment 818180


I had a 750 triple sold it bought a KZ 650 Kawasaki 4 cyl in 78. Soltz that one bought a 76 KZ 750 twin . Then in 85 bought a 75 glod wing . Had the Vetter fairing and bags .


----------



## Ryan A

Still have my H1, prices are getting stupid high for me to even fathom adding an H2 one day......I've yet to see another two stroke road bike in these parts except mine.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> If you know what to do with it you can make some good money . Over the years I've sold about 30 odd pieces . Made a hell of a lot more off them than I would have rather than a few hours of heat .  View attachment 818168
> View attachment 818169
> View attachment 818170



I know,

Just the joshing around about it is funny

Now that im getting a mill setup figured out. I can take advantage of HVBW..[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Yesterday we had some heavy rain so no scrounging I walked out to the truck and sank into the grass. Muddy mess . Daughter has had no power since yesterday afternoon. She has a small genny there but shes using my camper trailer to cook . House is all electric camper runs on 12 volt and propane for cooking and refrigeration. I store it at her place . Cause she has a paved area for it nothing worse than sitting on grass
> 
> I was just going to sand and buff out the imperfections got some on the first flood but decided to do another flood coat . So it's got the seal and two flood coats about 1/4 inch total . Should be waterproof .View attachment 818177


That looks sweet.
You're right, I don't buy vehicles that have been stored on grass, they get that rust that bubbles real bad. When I'm looking at pictures of cars online if I see any of that type of rust under the hood I'm out.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> Found the same thing in my fencerow this morning. AND some highly valuable black walnut.View attachment 818158
> View attachment 818159
> View attachment 818160



High waters this year and wind have been helping out! My swamp is a lot more swamp this spring[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

I just saw the HVBW video for the first time last night. Saw a reference post over on ***. 

That was pretty hilarious!


----------



## dancan

Ryan A said:


> My first two stroke. Bought it at 16 years old. 1975 Kawasaki two stroke triple, 500cc.He had a 750 but refused to sell that to me....View attachment 818180



My uncle bought a 400 tripple in 76 I think .
Drove it for years then put it away in the shed , sold it in the early 2000's for what he paid new lol




farmer steve said:


> I guess guns are ok as long as your not looking at these.
> View attachment 818106



I own one of them and know how to use it


----------



## Deleted member 150358

dancan said:


> My uncle bought a 400 tripple in 76 I think .
> Drove it for years then put it away in the shed , sold it in the early 2000's for what he paid new lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own one of them and know how to use it


I should take lessons. Have a few treddle machines and 2 or 3 electric. I can barely thread a needle to sew a button on. They were investments... Let ya know how that turns out someday.


----------



## MustangMike

I got caught up today, and it was sunny and beautiful, so I played with my Asian 440 Big Bore a little.

I gotta tell you I'm impressed with it. It is all Asian parts, except the piston, piston pin bearing and pull cord, and I did all the port work myself, and it is the first time I did any modifications to a carb (I opened up the venture).

I did not have any more rounds to cut, so I noodled some Red Oak and Red Maple. It started and idled well, accelerated well, and held speed very well in the cut. I'm sure it is not the best thing since sliced bread, but considering the jug is AM and has not been machined, and my porting tools consist of $6.99 Dremel impersonators from HF, and it has a modified AM carb … I'm pleased as punch with how it runs!

A medium size Ash tree blew down a few houses down from me and I got permission to cut it up (in the future) for my Daughter's firewood. I plan to give this saw it's first real workout converting the tree into firewood in the next week or so.


----------



## H-Ranch

Had to get at least one load in tonight - would hate to disappoint my fans all over the world!  LOL!


----------



## cornfused

Ryan A said:


> My first two stroke. Bought it at 16 years old. 1975 Kawasaki two stroke triple, 500cc.He had a 750 but refused to sell that to me....View attachment 818180


Probably a good thing he didn't sell it to you!! I had a 750 in my early 20's (1978 - 79) and damn near killed myself on it. Amazingly quick bike I had to sell it to keep my license..


----------



## U&A

Well MOTHERSTUMPER!!!

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Leave no good wood behind !!!







Even if it isn't spruce


----------



## dancan

So, since I have a key to the gate and own a "No Parking" sign or 2 but don't own the road I still show respect for the privilege of being a key holder .
When I haul out a bunch to cut up 




I clean up my mess


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Well MOTHERSTUMPER!!!
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Boxelder? How was your chain after that cut?


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I got caught up today, and it was sunny and beautiful, so I played with my Asian 440 Big Bore a little.
> 
> I gotta tell you I'm impressed with it. It is all Asian parts, except the piston, piston pin bearing and pull cord, and I did all the port work myself, and it is the first time I did any modifications to a carb (I opened up the venture).
> 
> I did not have any more rounds to cut, so I noodled some Red Oak and Red Maple. It started and idled well, accelerated well, and held speed very well in the cut. I'm sure it is not the best thing since sliced bread, but considering the jug is AM and has not been machined, and my porting tools consist of $6.99 Dremel impersonators from HF, and it has a modified AM carb … I'm pleased as punch with how it runs!
> 
> A medium size Ash tree blew down a few houses down from me and I got permission to cut it up (in the future) for my Daughter's firewood. I plan to give this saw it's first real workout converting the tree into firewood in the next week or so.


Nice! 

At some point I want to try my hand at modding a saw. Not quite ready yet. I think I'm gonna try on a 254, once I find another one. I have a line on one that needs a new top cover, and maybe a tank/handle, but I'm hoping it has a goof P/C, etc. If it does and I can get it cheap enough, I may put it under the dremel. 

What is "AM"? I see that referenced a lot in saw ads.


----------



## muad

dancan said:


> So, since I have a key to the gate and own a "No Parking" sign or 2 but don't own the road I still show respect for the privilege of being a key holder .
> When I haul out a bunch to cut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clean up my mess


Good man!


----------



## woodchip rookie

U&A said:


> Well MOTHERSTUMPER!!!
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Cherry


----------



## 95custmz

muad said:


> Nice!
> 
> At some point I want to try my hand at modding a saw. Not quite ready yet. I think I'm gonna try on a 254, once I find another one. I have a line on one that needs a new top cover, and maybe a tank/handle, but I'm hoping it has a goof P/C, etc. If it does and I can get it cheap enough, I may put it under the dremel.
> 
> What is "AM"? I see that referenced a lot in saw ads.


After Market


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> So, since I have a key to the gate and own a "No Parking" sign or 2 but don't own the road I still show respect for the privilege of being a key holder .
> When I haul out a bunch to cut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clean up my mess


Good work. I clean up as well. Scrounging often attracts scroungers, almost like people think your scrounging area is magically better than theirs.


----------



## muad

95custmz said:


> After Market



Doh! Thanks


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> Cherry



Yup


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Today i saw , how would you say it...? Maybe...” drive by scroungers”

My neighbor had some trees cut down along the side of the road. There still a good amount of wood sitting out there that needs to be picked up.

Saw a pick up truck drive-by and slow down. Then they kept on going in about 10 minutes later they drove by stopped real quick, got out with a saw, Cut a few pieces off as a possible, through them in and took off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. They were basically running the entire time. 

Little did they know if they would’ve stopped and knocked on the neighbors door he would have told them to fill up their truck for free[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

IDIOTS!!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> if they would’ve stopped and knocked on the neighbors door


They were social distancing, blessem


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to the farm again this morning with a helper. Unfortunately Mitch burned the last two logs that I had my eye on, I saw the plume of smoke go up from my house yesterday. Not to worry though, there's always more around the place. First I sacrificed the sharpness of my chain finishing up the blue gum logs.







While I was doing that, Cowlad was loading up the Ranger.




Did a pretty good job, I thought.




I plan to head out for a load most days providing it is not supposed to rain and now that the boy is on holidays, he can load while I split.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> I'd agree and I'd happily add them to the list.
> Surprising to most I'd buy a 660 or a 661 for milling duty before buying a 395, not really a fan of the front tensioner on the 395.


@MechanicMatt funny you should like this post just now, you'll never guess what came home with me tonight .
What's a guy to do?


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> @MechanicMatt funny you should like this post just now, you'll never guess what came home with me tonight .
> What's a guy to do?



A 395 !!! ...? ...

[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well boys, I’ve been working insane hours to cover everything at the dealership. I get paid on net profit so if they’re not making money, the boss isn’t paying me. With this corona crap hitting, work slowed down a LOT! I had to lay off a ton of great guys and then cover every position possible. I’ve done everything from lot boy, custodian, mechanic, advisor and dispatcher the last three weeks. Then I come home, hang with the family till they got to bed then jump on all the paperwork I usually do during the day. Been so busy and miserable haven’t even thought about this site. But then talking to my pops tonight, he reminded me “your wife’s healthy, your kids healthy, got food on the table, running water, electricity.... your doing better than half the world, get over it”. So ehhhh, I’ll get over it. Got some cool pictures from my Cuz Jenny today. This is Mustangs pops in a few of them 

added a few others just for kicks, how have y’all been?


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> A 395 !!! ...? ...
> 
> [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Or a 394, not even sure yet lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Or a 394, not even sure yet lol.



Cool[emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

In the pic Matt posted: My Dad, Mom, Grand Nephew (Matt's Sister's son, he is 6'4" now), my Nephew (Mechanic Matt), My Grandmother (she lived till 98), and My Brother Matt (Matt's Dad).

That Vette looks real nice Matt! Your Dad always has a way of putting things in perspective.

I was trying to fix a broken part one time. I'm gripping it with a pair of channel locks in one hand and using another tool in the other hand.

My Brother tells me I have to grip it tighter with the channel locks. I respond "I don't want to break it". He replies "It is already broken, either you will fix it or you won't"!!!


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> Nice!
> 
> At some point I want to try my hand at modding a saw. Not quite ready yet. I think I'm gonna try on a 254, once I find another one. I have a line on one that needs a new top cover, and maybe a tank/handle, but I'm hoping it has a goof P/C, etc. If it does and I can get it cheap enough, I may put it under the dremel.
> 
> What is "AM"? I see that referenced a lot in saw ads.



Lots of info out there, always good to speak to someone who has done the model you plan to do before you get started. Also, using the grinder on the cylinder involves a learning curve. I would recommend practicing on an AM jug before you do the real thing.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> My first two stroke. Bought it at 16 years old. 1975 Kawasaki two stroke triple, 500cc.He had a 750 but refused to sell that to me....View attachment 818180


This was my first 500 back in '74. "The original Japanese Widowmaker" 44HP out of a single cylinder. It was supposed to be the first dirt bike to do 100 +MPH in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Haywire

A couple of my Spanish beauties...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My uncle had a helmet on the back said Bultaco #1 where #1 was a big finger... Only i remember his last bike being a Yamaha.


----------



## Haywire

sixonetonoffun said:


> My uncle had a helmet on the back said Bultaco #1 where #1 was a big finger... Only i remember his last bike being a Yamaha.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I did not have many bikes, and no pics, but I did have a Yamaha 360 Enduro … was supposed to be quite the bike in it's day, but I'm likely older than most of ya!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, I did not have many bikes, and no pics, but I did have a Yamaha 360 Enduro … was supposed to be quite the bike in it's day, but I'm likely older than most of ya!


Good ole bikes.
I had a 500xr, bought it for $50, it would run but would pee oil out the pipe seam near the bottom of the engine  .
Had the cylinder overbored(.040?) and snagged a new piston for it. My buddies got a good laugh watching me starting it as it was pretty tall, but once we hit the trails I was the one laughing. We had a good time running the trails!


----------



## square1

MustangMike said:


> Well, I did not have many bikes, and no pics, but I did have a Yamaha 360 Enduro … was supposed to be quite the bike in it's day, but I'm likely older than most of ya!


Same era, had the Kaw 350 Bighorn enduro and the Kaw 350 triple 2 stroke street bike. That little 350 street bike would take my buddies 750 Honda 4 stroke in the quarter mile by about 1 bike length. After that all I would see is his taillight 

Anyone ever ride a Grieves?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> My son is making progress on organizing the bolt collection!
> 
> View attachment 817012



We did that four years ago, but put them in these. I have more to sort and put in here now. Some I bought new too.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Well, I did not have many bikes, and no pics, but I did have a Yamaha 360 Enduro … was supposed to be quite the bike in it's day, but I'm likely older than most of ya!


I had one of those Mike. I think mine was a 1972. Great minds think alike.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> You Husky guys are really bad influences...
> 
> Now I'm looking at Husqvarna rifles!


I hear they make good ones? I'm into engraved Savage 99's. I bought the FEL, then wrecked my John Deere X540, then the an electrical gremlin got into my walk behind. So, two friends send me a message that a Major Collector is starting to sell off his collection. First gun to go, engraved 99K in 250 Savage. My Holy Grail of 99's. Just had to wave good bye, sold for $3100.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> We did that four years ago, but put them in these. I have more to sort and put in here now. Some I bought new too.
> 
> View attachment 818483
> View attachment 818484


I tried the little plastic ones and didn't like them. Next time I'm at a sale and see some of those go up, I'll bid on them.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve never used them.
> View attachment 818148
> View attachment 818149


I thought the top three were prosthetic legs for the farmer that tried to push the last of the hay into the baler?


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I thought the top three were prosthetic legs for the farmer that tried to push the last of the hay into the baler?



I apologize for the derail here but I have a problem. 

How does one make a new post to this thread? I can reply to any post but the spot for a _new_ post has 'add attachment andwill not allow any other action.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> I apologize for the derail here but I have a problem.
> 
> How does one make a new post to this thread? I can reply to any post but the spot for a _new_ post has 'add attachment andwill not allow any other action.



Scroll down to where it says 'write your reply . . .' - see below

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> I apologize for the derail here but I have a problem.
> 
> How does one make a new post to this thread? I can reply to any post but the spot for a _new_ post has 'add attachment andwill not allow any other action.


On a slow connection sometimes that reply box wont load and all you'll see is the attach files button.
Try hitting the F5 key on your keyboard to reload the page and hopefully it will come through OK.
Otherwise, if no F5 key, there should be a refresh button in your browser towards the top of the screen somewhere you can click on.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I thought the top three were prosthetic legs for the farmer that tried to push the last of the hay into the baler?



Dual purpose...


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I tried the little plastic ones and didn't like them. Next time I'm at a sale and see some of those go up, I'll bid on them.



Not durable enough, probably not big enough. I like my decision to get what I did, it used to be dumping a can when I wanted a bolt. This is faster.


----------



## SS396driver

I had one of these in the 70s was a fun little ride. I would go to the biker bars and the hard core guys seeing my helmet would ask what I was riding . Most likely to rag on me for riding jap. Which I did but I would say " A 61 Harley " they would get all excited and I would take them out to see it and there it was a Harley Topper . Sold it to friend who passed a few years ago but his son is in the process of restoring it . Mine was far from this nice .


----------



## rarefish383

Well, if it weren't for bad luck, right now, I'd have no luck. Two weeks plus, ago, I was mowing with my 52" walk behind. My hat blew off, so I switched the PTO off, so I could go get my hat. Got back on, took off, hit the PTO, and nothing. Pushed the button two three times, nothing. So I turned the machine off, then it wouldn't start, nothing. Checked the fuses and one was melted to a black glob. Replaced all fuses, nothing. Checked the key switch. It looked old and weather worn, replaced it, nothing. I was going to see if I could bring it into the shop. Two week wait. I did half my lawns this week with my JD X540. I try to use it just for my lawn, it's too nice to beat up. Was riding around with the little dump trailer, picking up sticks. Heard something go clunk, got off and my PTO was sitting on the mower deck, the bolt to the crank sheared off. Called the shop, they said bring the walk behind in. Sounds like it might be one of the safety switches and an easy fix. Said they would get to it tomorrow or Friday to get me something running. If that doesn't work tomorrow, I might have to take a 5 hour round trip to my place in WV, Friday, to bring home my 1990 JD 265. I think it was the day after my big machine died, I was in Ace hardware, some guy was in there that tested positive. So, I put myself on 14 day quarantine. Yesterday was my first day back, and the yards I did looked like hay fields. The 5 I have for Thu and Fri are really going to be a mess. My wife asked why, with just 1 1/3 acre, did I need 4 tractors. In case 3 break!


----------



## LondonNeil

I got a small scrounge of some good stuff tonight....its ark now so I've left the scrounge wagon loaded and will sap a few tomorrow...you'll like them....I reckon I usually load the vRS up well and often drag the mud flaps up the driveway but this ....I went for a my '1st Dan.'


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I got a small scrounge of some good stuff tonight....its ark now so I've left the scrounge wagon loaded and will sap a few tomorrow...you'll like them....I reckon I usually load the vRS up well and often drag the mud flaps up the driveway but this ....I went for a my '1st Dan.'


We need a GTG/training camp at Dan's Dojo.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> I got a small scrounge of some good stuff tonight....its ark now so I've left the scrounge wagon loaded and will sap a few tomorrow...you'll like them....I reckon I usually load the vRS up well and often drag the mud flaps up the driveway but this ....I went for a my '1st Dan.'


Won't have to buy air fresheners for a while!


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> A couple of my Spanish beauties...
> 
> View attachment 818457
> View attachment 818458
> View attachment 818460



A friend of mine has a Bultaco .



KiwiBro said:


> We need a GTG at Dan's Dojo.



Y'all are always welcome up here if you ever make it to Igloo 

Since we're on a derail run , it's time for me to pick up some bourbon so y'all get one pick so name your one pick


----------



## 95custmz

dancan said:


> A friend of mine has a Bultaco .
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are always welcome up here if you ever make it to Igloo
> 
> Since we're on a derail run , it's time for me to pick up some bourbon so y'all get one pick so name your one pick


Knob Creek! Thanks


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> I got a small scrounge of some good stuff tonight....its ark now so I've left the scrounge wagon loaded and will sap a few tomorrow...you'll like them....I reckon I usually load the vRS up well and often drag the mud flaps up the driveway but this ....I went for a my '1st Dan.'



Pics ?


----------



## James Miller

Fruit wood racks are about full. Have hickory to split and find a home for. Think I need to look into a smoker.
This big guy was hanging out on one of the rounds. Pretty sure it's a wolf spider. Not aussie worthy but they can put the hurt to you.


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Since we're on a derail run , it's time for me to pick up some bourbon so y'all get one pick so name your one pick


Don't really drink much so will defer to your better judgement. Cheers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> We need a GTG/training camp at Dan's Dojo.



What’s a GTG?


----------



## dancan

GTG
Get ToGether


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s a GTG?


An abomination of the English language.
*G*et *T*o*G*ether.

Think of it as a modern day boy scouts jamboree for grown ups with chainsaws and stuff.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Don't really drink much so will defer to your better judgement. Cheers.



I don't drink a lot but like the enjoyment of what I drink


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey, any climbers in here? I've got the green light to buy a set of spikes/spurs/gaffs and a good flip line. Just not sure what's a good set. Any help muchly appreciated. ta.


----------



## dancan

Big Fella Scott , he's mia


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Big Fella Scott , he's mia


Does anyone have any connections at readers digest? They can find anyone, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Hey, any climbers in here? I've got the green light to buy a set of spikes/spurs/gaffs and a good flip line. Just not sure what's a good set. Any help muchly appreciated. ta.


My Dad bought a set of Bashlin Aluminium hooks in the late 60's. He used them until he retired in 86. When he retired I got rid of my steel hooks and took his, used them till about 5 years ago. A set of pads seemed to last just about ten years.The Bashlins are offset, so there is a right and left. Being offset, the foot rest goes in your arch . Where the steel shank in climbing boots is. Spreads your weight out better. All of the steel hooks I've used, the foot rest is in a straight line with your leg bone. They would have me near tears by the end of the day. With the Bashlins, I could have the guys send my lunch up the tree and be perfectly comfortable. They might be a little pricey, but figure, they will just be getting broken in when you retire. Mine/Dad's are hanging in my garage right now and could last another climber his entire career.





BishCo.com


BishCo Arborist Supply




www.bishco.com


----------



## rarefish383

The ones from Bishop in this add say they have pole gaffs. Make sure you get tree gaffs, they are a little longer to go through bark. Last thing you want is to have your hooks kick out on you 60-80 feet up. First instinct is to bear hug the tree and slide all the way down. It'll take a month to pick all the little pieces of skin off the bark and try to stick them back in place. I know you've been talking about climbing for a good while, don't know what kind of training you've gotten? A little advice, when you are spiking up a tree, keep enough slack in your flip line so that your palms can comfortably touch the trunk in front of you, not wrapped around to the back of the tree, keep your butt back in the saddle, knees away from the tree. That throws your weight onto you gaffs, and pushes them into the tree. If you get your knees up against the tree, and body straight up and down, that makes the angle of the gaffs kick out from the bark/tree. On a tree of any size, it will be the inside of your foot against the tree, toes pointing out, heels in.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks for that info Joe. I have zero training, still getting the gear together, read a manual over this lockdown and keen to do some practical learning. Not looking to do anything but take down a few hazard (only just - not full on stuff) trees from time to time. That Bishop stuff looks like the bees knees, thanks, but not sure I can afford that sort of $ unfortunately, but it's given me some good clues about what to look for, so thanks very much for that.


----------



## woodchip rookie

And dont climb trees with spikes that you dont intend on taking down.


----------



## mountainguyed67

woodchip rookie said:


> And dont climb trees with spikes that you dont intend on taking down.



I know the power company did this, to replace the old power lines. That was mid to late nineties, now because of what happened in Paradise, they’re installing poles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I stopped getting emails when someone posts, as of yesterday. Not just this thread, about 2-3 other threads. I didn’t even go into settings. I don’t know what happened, I’ll just have to check back now and then.


----------



## MustangMike

I was pleased with my couple of hours of wood cutting today despite a couple of set backs.

My Asian 440 Big Bore was doing great … till I hit a nail! No way to see it, was deep in the round and must have been about 10' off the ground, no idea how it may have got there. The lot has always been vacant and it is about 50 ft from the border where you may expect such things.

Luckily I always bring backup, so my MMWS 462 got the call to finish up the work!

The second problem … I put air in the wheelbarrow tire, thought is was just low due to sitting for the whole winter, but the air did not hold. It is only a small little hill to the road, but if you put too much wood in it your feet were kicking out black dirt instead of you going forward, so I had to take a bunch of smaller loads.

That said, I pulled out a 1/2 cord of nice solid Ash for my Daughter, and there is still more left. It was good to get outside and run the saws and do some work! I need to start getting back in shape.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Or a 394, not even sure yet lol.


You going to convert it to side tensioner?


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I was pleased with my couple of hours of wood cutting today despite a couple of set backs.
> 
> My Asian 440 Big Bore was doing great … till I hit a nail! No way to see it, was deep in the round and must have been about 10' off the ground, no idea how it may have got there. The lot has always been vacant and it is about 50 ft from the border where you may expect such things.
> 
> Luckily I always bring backup, so my MMWS 462 got the call to finish up the work!
> 
> The second problem … I put air in the wheelbarrow tire, thought is was just low due to sitting for the whole winter, but the air did not hold. It is only a small little hill to the road, but if you put too much wood in it your feet were kicking out black dirt instead of you going forward, so I had to take a bunch of smaller loads.
> 
> That said, I pulled out a 1/2 cord of nice solid Ash for my Daughter, and there is still more left. It was good to get outside and run the saws and do some work! I need to start getting back in shape.


Looks good Mike. How’s the MMWS 462 run compared to a stock one?


----------



## U&A

Big oak coming down on my road along with many others. The 3 in my yard (that i am keeping ) are 32”, 38”, 38” DBH if I remember correctly. This one has to be 3 of my son in diameter or close to it. He is exactly 42” tall. 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

woodchip rookie said:


> And dont climb trees with spikes that you dont intend on taking down.


I had to fight with the powerline clearing crew about this. I've heard Maryland will fine you for spiking a tree that's not a take down.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Big oak coming down on my road along with many others. The 3 in my yard (that i am keeping ) are 32”, 38”, 38” DBH if I remember correctly. This one has to be 3 of my son in diameter or close to it. He is exactly 42” tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


*MILL*


----------



## turnkey4099

Well, well, this loaded tonight without needing a refresh. To be called slow, my service would have to double it's speed .

First real try at 'wooding' since out of the hospital. Down to Von's to clean up all the leavings from the burn piles. Put in an hour picking up and bunching the half burned stuff. For some reason unknown to any sane person I did not take a saw with me. Lots of partially burned deadfall that needs chopping up and piling. I could have made a bit dent in it in another hour.

The fire went beyond where I had planned and did a very good job of clearing out the rest of the grove. It saved me several days work by the looks of it. It also blackened every tree (5) halfway up so there won't be that much usuable wood. No matter as I already have the next two years orders covered.

End of the hour and wound up walking wounded. Carrying the last chunk to the pile, tripped and first thing that hit the ground was my nose. Bloody mess for about 5 minutes before it slowed down, pretty much soaked my bandana, a towel and the front of my shirt and pants. Amazing it didn't break.

Legs were starting to give out at the end of the hour.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> On a slow connection sometimes that reply box wont load and all you'll see is the attach files button.
> Try hitting the F5 key on your keyboard to reload the page and hopefully it will come through OK.
> Otherwise, if no F5 key, there should be a refresh button in your browser towards the top of the screen somewhere you can click on.



Thank you, that explains it. Sometimes I could, sometimes not. To call my service slow, it would have to speed up some.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

out for a walk yesterday and found this scrounge on side of roadway. 27" diameter! looks like a burn circle to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thinking it could be quite versatile... wear a couple of hats. brought in some mesquite cooking wood week back or so, thinking some Texas strips over hot mesquite coals along with a couple cold  just mite be a good wrap to an otherwise OK day...


----------



## Jeffkrib

SS396driver said:


> I had one of these in the 70s was a fun little ride. I would go to the biker bars and the hard core guys seeing my helmet would ask what I was riding . Most likely to rag on me for riding jap. Which I did but I would say " A 61 Harley " they would get all excited and I would take them out to see it and there it was a Harley Topper . Sold it to friend who passed a few years ago but his son is in the process of restoring it . Mine was far from this nice . View attachment 818557


Is that a Harley Davidson or a “Hardly“ Davidson?


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> out for a walk yesterday and found this scrounge on side of roadway. 27" diameter! looks like a burn circle to me...
> View attachment 818694


A little back history on that. It’s probably from a Walmart fire pit. The legs last forever but the metal “bowl” that sits on top rusts out in 3-4 seasons.


----------



## svk

Holey moley. 

I’m not a napper. Yesterday I got home from work shortly before 6 and proceeded to nap from 6-10. Was up for a bit then slept from midnight till nearly 7 so you could say I was tired. Feel good now though. 

Had 3 pages up catch up in here!

May do some more scrounging this weekend. There’s some more trees along/growing into the roadway on our private road. One is maple and the other is oak. Plus there’s several aspen logs that were cut last year that my neighbor told me to grab.


----------



## SS396driver

Jeffkrib said:


> Is that a Harley Davidson or a “Hardly“ Davidson?



Harley made them for a few years early 60s and some dirt bikes and mopeds . The dirt bikes were Italian forgot the name of the company. They made golf carts to under AMF


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> *MILL*



Very possible. The big pc’s may just have to sit Just have to buy it. The bar and chain for it should be here by Friday. Just need to buy the mill. Stupid me is about to buy another saw. Could be mill money. [emoji2957]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

And so it begins [emoji51]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Looks good Mike. How’s the MMWS 462 run compared to a stock one?



I like it a lot, definitely more torque than stock, so you can lean on it more.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I like it a lot, definitely more torque than stock, so you can lean on it more.


Thanks Mike, good to know. I had read that stock numbers were pretty good and hard to get much more out of them so wasn’t sure if it’d be worth it.


----------



## MustangMike

The stock ones do run well, but there is still a little more to get. I believe Randy says he gets 20% more out of them, and the power to weight is sweet to begin with!

I tend to be heavy handed, so I like a saw with some addl snot. I also like if it buys you an additional fraction of a second before it pinches.

That Ash I cut up was not large, but most of it was dead, dry, and solid, so being able to cut each round just a little bit faster helps to keep me on schedule. My time always seems to be limited.

I cut that up and loaded the trailer and made it home just in time for dinned (which keeps me out of the doghouse), then delivered to my Daughter after dinner (my SIL and Grandson helped me unload), then got home and finished some more tax work. Was after 9PM before I was done, and it was enough, I was shot!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> The stock ones do run well, but there is still a little more to get. I believe Randy says he gets 20% more out of them, and the power to weight is sweet to begin with!
> 
> I tend to be heavy handed, so I like a saw with some addl snot. I also like if it buys you an additional fraction of a second before it pinches.
> 
> That Ash I cut up was not large, but most of it was dead, dry, and solid, so being able to cut each round just a little bit faster helps to keep me on schedule. My time always seems to be limited.
> 
> I cut that up and loaded the trailer and made it home just in time for dinned (which keeps me out of the doghouse), then delivered to my Daughter after dinner (my SIL and Grandson helped me unload), then got home and finished some more tax work. Was after 9PM before I was done, and it was enough, I was shot!


Ok thank you. I was hearing 12-15% from the guy here but he was still working on it. They are great saws, especially the power to weight and air filtration is so much better than most other sthils.
Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## square1

Frustrating couple days. Have been dealing on a couple Ford Rangers. Yesterday I had an agreed on price on an XLT, then at the last minute sales guy says I need to bring 1200 more in down payment cash or add 1200 to the financed amount. Politely said thanks, but no thanks. 
Today the same thing at another dealer. Had a price in writing on a Lariat that I was going to take. They wrote up the finance agreement for $1250 more. Again, I said not going to do that. 
These are not fees, additional interest, or taxes, they just boldly tacked an additional amount into the financing. It's partly the extra $1200~1250, it's more the underhanded way they're trying to tack it on. 
The old F250 will be around a while longer  That's good, I would have been sad to see it go.
Thanks for a venue to vent my frustration


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> Frustrating couple days. Have been dealing on a couple Ford Rangers. Yesterday I had an agreed on price on an XLT, then at the last minute sales guy says I need to bring 1200 more in down payment cash or add 1200 to the financed amount. Politely said thanks, but no thanks.
> Today the same thing at another dealer. Had a price in writing on a Lariat that I was going to take. They wrote up the finance agreement for $1250 more. Again, I said not going to do that.
> These are not fees, additional interest, or taxes, they just boldly tacked an additional amount into the financing. It's partly the extra $1200~1250, it's more the underhanded way they're trying to tack it on.
> The old F250 will be around a while longer  That's good, I would have been sad to see it go.
> Thanks for a venue to vent my frustration


That is frustrating...is this for in-house financing? Or they wanted to simply up the price at the last minute?


----------



## square1

svk said:


> That is frustrating...is this for in-house financing? Or they wanted to simply up the price at the last minute?


Ford has 0% for up to 72 months on 2020s & 84 months on 2019s through the end of April. One, after the deal was struck said I needed to up my down payment. The other just changed the amount to be financed without saying a word. 
GM has 0% for up to 84 months for 19s & 20s and 3 months deferred payments.. I'm to spent to check them out at the moment.


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> Ford has 0% for up to 72 months on 2020s & 84 months on 2019s through the end of April. One, after the deal was struck said I needed to up my down payment. The other just
> changed the amount to be financed without saying a word.
> GM has 0% for up to 84 months for 19s & 20s and 3 months deferred payments.. I'm to spent to check them out at the moment.


I'd be talking to the HMFIC and mention attorney general's office an better business bureau about their bait and switch tactics.


----------



## square1

farmer steve said:


> I'd be talking to the HMFIC and mention attorney general's office an better business bureau about their bait and switch tactics.


I believe, after the past two days, their strategy is to wear you down to the point you just don't care or aren't paying attention. 
Doesn't matter now, the trust no longer exists. Wouldn't buy from either one even if they came back with the agreed on deal


----------



## 95custmz

SS396driver said:


> Harley made them for a few years early 60s and some dirt bikes and mopeds . The dirt bikes were Italian forgot the name of the company. They made golf carts to under AMF


Aermacchi were the Italian version for Harley Davidson dirt bikes.


----------



## chucker

was not to lucky to have free wood scrounged today, but did get a few paying jobs of free money from the orange great one? lol 4.5 cords block and split to do... the other job is an 80 acre fence row clean up with a few dump truck 2 cord loads of oak that will come home with me! $3.50 a foot for the fence row at 5 feet wide ... 1/2 mile line is tared road/ditch and cleaned/clear already! figure there will be about 4000 feet of work, this will include restapeling wire and pounding steel posts where needed. 3 wire fence dry ground not bad! this might be my best job of the year.. i love lazy people with money! lol


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> I got a small scrounge of some good stuff tonight....its ark now so I've left the scrounge wagon loaded and will sap a few tomorrow...you'll like them....I reckon I usually load the vRS up well and often drag the mud flaps up the driveway but this ....I went for a my '1st Dan.'


Okay so I owe you all some pics, and then perhaps Sensei Dan can (see what I did there?) decide if I have progressed to '1st Dan'  
first of all a progress pic. most of the oak/chestnut/leylandii delivery that was short enough has been split and stacked, and getting the splitting done on the large Pine delivery. 2.5m3 or so stacked there now ( a cord is ~3.5m3)



the wall is south facing and its been gorgeous here for the last week or 10 days so its drying fast and already settled enough to squeeze another row of splits under the windows
Some of the pine has been big enough to test my splitting, a few rounds approaching 30" and some from the trunk splitting into 2 leaders. The stihl maul persuaded some and the rest I remembered the 'flake it off the outside' technique, or 50p technique as I think of it (our 50p coin is a septagon and the round getting flaked reminds me of that). only a few unsplitables being added to the 'need the saw' pile on the right.

So when outside splitting a bit for my daily lockdown exercise yesterday a neighbour across the street told me of a house around the corner 'a load of trees' were being dropped. He said he'd spoken to the tree guy about me so it should appear. Just in case I took a walk around the corner and found the place just as the occupier was coming out so I checked it was ok and then went back once my girls were in bed with the car. My wifes little runabout (Hyundai i10) was on the drive in front of my vRS in the garage and I'd seen the pile wasn't that large so.....


yep it wasn't a big scrounge....but you'll notice the car is down at the back....very


very very.


I thought Hawthorn, but I learnt it is pear. Bloomin' heavy though.
Had to squeeze the last few bits up front



maybe 1/2 a cube, maybe just under.
Then while outside this morning to take the photos and unload....the tree guy pulls up. And as well as aking for my contact details as he is local and would like to tip more with me he dropped a bit of leylandii he had in the truck!



So more wood and best of all a second new local contact in a few weeks. I'm doing better under lockdown than normal! perhaps because its so quiet I can hear a chainsaw running anywhere nearby....but more likely because more and more neighbours know I'm the weirdo that collects logs . I've probably got half the year's supply replenished already, way ahead of where I'd normally be atthis point, and I've got 2 new contacts. yay!


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Okay so I owe you all some pics, and then perhaps Sensei Dan can (see what I did there?) decide if I have progressed to '1st Dan'
> first of all a progress pic. most of the oak/chestnut/leylandii delivery that was short enough has been split and stacked, and getting the splitting done on the large Pine delivery. 2.5m3 or so stacked there now ( a cord is ~3.5m3)
> View attachment 818849
> 
> 
> the wall is south facing and its been gorgeous here for the last week or 10 days so its drying fast and already settled enough to squeeze another row of splits under the windows
> Some of the pine has been big enough to test my splitting, a few rounds approaching 30" and some from the trunk splitting into 2 leaders. The stihl maul persuaded some and the rest I remembered the 'flake it off the outside' technique, or 50p technique as I think of it (our 50p coin is a septagon and the round getting flaked reminds me of that). only a few unsplitables being added to the 'need the saw' pile on the right.
> 
> So when outside splitting a bit for my daily lockdown exercise yesterday a neighbour across the street told me of a house around the corner 'a load of trees' were being dropped. He said he'd spoken to the tree guy about me so it should appear. Just in case I took a walk around the corner and found the place just as the occupier was coming out so I checked it was ok and then went back once my girls were in bed with the car. My wifes little runabout (Hyundai i10) was on the drive in front of my vRS in the garage and I'd seen the pile wasn't that large so.....
> View attachment 818855
> 
> yep it wasn't a big scrounge....but you'll notice the car is down at the back....very
> View attachment 818856
> 
> very very.
> View attachment 818857
> 
> I thought Hawthorn, but I learnt it is pear. Bloomin' heavy though.
> Had to squeeze the last few bits up front
> View attachment 818858
> 
> 
> maybe 1/2 a cube, maybe just under.
> Then while outside this morning to take the photos and unload....the tree guy pulls up. And as well as aking for my contact details as he is local and would like to tip more with me he dropped a bit of leylandii he had in the truck!
> 
> View attachment 818859
> 
> So more wood and best of all a second new local contact in a few weeks. I'm doing better under lockdown than normal! perhaps because its so quiet I can hear a chainsaw running anywhere nearby....but more likely because more and more neighbours know I'm the weirdo that collects logs . I've probably got half the year's supply replenished already, way ahead of where I'd normally be atthis point, and I've got 2 new contacts. yay!


Dan at the very least.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Okay so I owe you all some pics, and then perhaps Sensei Dan can (see what I did there?) decide if I have progressed to '1st Dan'
> first of all a progress pic. most of the oak/chestnut/leylandii delivery that was short enough has been split and stacked, and getting the splitting done on the large Pine delivery. 2.5m3 or so stacked there now ( a cord is ~3.5m3)
> View attachment 818849
> 
> 
> the wall is south facing and its been gorgeous here for the last week or 10 days so its drying fast and already settled enough to squeeze another row of splits under the windows
> Some of the pine has been big enough to test my splitting, a few rounds approaching 30" and some from the trunk splitting into 2 leaders. The stihl maul persuaded some and the rest I remembered the 'flake it off the outside' technique, or 50p technique as I think of it (our 50p coin is a septagon and the round getting flaked reminds me of that). only a few unsplitables being added to the 'need the saw' pile on the right.
> 
> So when outside splitting a bit for my daily lockdown exercise yesterday a neighbour across the street told me of a house around the corner 'a load of trees' were being dropped. He said he'd spoken to the tree guy about me so it should appear. Just in case I took a walk around the corner and found the place just as the occupier was coming out so I checked it was ok and then went back once my girls were in bed with the car. My wifes little runabout (Hyundai i10) was on the drive in front of my vRS in the garage and I'd seen the pile wasn't that large so.....
> View attachment 818855
> 
> yep it wasn't a big scrounge....but you'll notice the car is down at the back....very
> View attachment 818856
> 
> very very.
> View attachment 818857
> 
> I thought Hawthorn, but I learnt it is pear. Bloomin' heavy though.
> Had to squeeze the last few bits up front
> View attachment 818858
> 
> 
> maybe 1/2 a cube, maybe just under.
> Then while outside this morning to take the photos and unload....the tree guy pulls up. And as well as aking for my contact details as he is local and would like to tip more with me he dropped a bit of leylandii he had in the truck!
> 
> View attachment 818859
> 
> So more wood and best of all a second new local contact in a few weeks. I'm doing better under lockdown than normal! perhaps because its so quiet I can hear a chainsaw running anywhere nearby....but more likely because more and more neighbours know I'm the weirdo that collects logs . I've probably got half the year's supply replenished already, way ahead of where I'd normally be atthis point, and I've got 2 new contacts. yay!


Good job London Dan.


----------



## djg james

I recently cut some Bradford Pear from the log pile and it is pretty heavy. Surprisingly high BTU value. I was stunned to see wood piled into the driver's seat, then I noted your location. Da!


----------



## djg james

The burn is on. The tree guy is burning again so I won't be cutting any time soon. He had a big Osage Orange there, but it had 2x4s nailed all over. Still I would have like to sawn off some small turning blanks. It on the pile that's now burning. When he dozed all the loose piles into one tight, tall pile, I got all the Walnut and White Oak I could that was sticking out or what I could pull out. I was going to hook a chain to a couple of Walnut logs that I would have like to chain saw mill, but there's no room to do that. Oh well, I need to split everything that's setting on my driveway and move it down the hill.


----------



## old CB

London Neil's pics of wood stuffed into that little car brings back a memory.

In 1973 when my girlfriend & I were first together (married all these yrs later) she had a '69 VW van, our only vehicle. I was buying hay for my livestock from a barn 20-some miles away over country roads, uphill and down. I'd stuff that VW van full of hay, even got two bales into the passenger seat area. The poor vehicle was underpowered for virtually anything, altho I was ignorant of mechanical stuff at the time, so I thought it was just great that I could get 35? bales of hay into that thing. It struggled with every load, and by spring was trailing blue smoke.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I had to fight with the powerline clearing crew about this. I've heard Maryland will fine you for spiking a tree that's not a take down.


They will also revoke your license.


----------



## U&A

Just called a logging company. They wont give me anything for the trunks. This might all be firewood

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with FS, I would (at a minimum) file complaints against them with the Better Business Bureau. What they are doing is illegal.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Just called a logging company. They wont give me anything for the trunks. This might all be firewood
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Nice score


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Nice score



Morning sun rise will be a tad bit warmer from now on[emoji51]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Couple more scraps this evening. It's cold enough that I'm still burning so these got dumped by the OWB to be burned this week. I don't do that with full size rounds or wet wood, but this stuff is ready.


----------



## KiwiBro

old CB said:


> It struggled with every load, and by spring was trailing blue smoke.


Honorable death


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Okay so I owe you all some pics, and then perhaps Sensei Dan can (see what I did there?) decide if I have progressed to '1st Dan'
> first of all a progress pic. most of the oak/chestnut/leylandii delivery that was short enough has been split and stacked, and getting the splitting done on the large Pine delivery. 2.5m3 or so stacked there now ( a cord is ~3.5m3)
> View attachment 818849
> 
> 
> the wall is south facing and its been gorgeous here for the last week or 10 days so its drying fast and already settled enough to squeeze another row of splits under the windows
> Some of the pine has been big enough to test my splitting, a few rounds approaching 30" and some from the trunk splitting into 2 leaders. The stihl maul persuaded some and the rest I remembered the 'flake it off the outside' technique, or 50p technique as I think of it (our 50p coin is a septagon and the round getting flaked reminds me of that). only a few unsplitables being added to the 'need the saw' pile on the right.
> 
> So when outside splitting a bit for my daily lockdown exercise yesterday a neighbour across the street told me of a house around the corner 'a load of trees' were being dropped. He said he'd spoken to the tree guy about me so it should appear. Just in case I took a walk around the corner and found the place just as the occupier was coming out so I checked it was ok and then went back once my girls were in bed with the car. My wifes little runabout (Hyundai i10) was on the drive in front of my vRS in the garage and I'd seen the pile wasn't that large so.....
> View attachment 818855
> 
> yep it wasn't a big scrounge....but you'll notice the car is down at the back....very
> View attachment 818856
> 
> very very.
> View attachment 818857
> 
> I thought Hawthorn, but I learnt it is pear. Bloomin' heavy though.
> Had to squeeze the last few bits up front
> View attachment 818858
> 
> 
> maybe 1/2 a cube, maybe just under.
> Then while outside this morning to take the photos and unload....the tree guy pulls up. And as well as aking for my contact details as he is local and would like to tip more with me he dropped a bit of leylandii he had in the truck!
> 
> View attachment 818859
> 
> So more wood and best of all a second new local contact in a few weeks. I'm doing better under lockdown than normal! perhaps because its so quiet I can hear a chainsaw running anywhere nearby....but more likely because more and more neighbours know I'm the weirdo that collects logs . I've probably got half the year's supply replenished already, way ahead of where I'd normally be atthis point, and I've got 2 new contacts. yay!


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey Neil,

This guy deserves a medal:








Capt Tom Moore raises £15m for NHS as he completes garden walk


War veteran praised as ‘beacon of hope’ for UK during coronavirus crisis




www.theguardian.com


----------



## square1

MustangMike said:


> I agree with FS, I would (at a minimum) file complaints against them with the Better Business Bureau. What they are doing is illegal.


The more I have thought about iit the more likely that is going to happen. It can't be coincidence. How many people are just signing on the line because they're happy with the payment without looking at what's going on with the actual price?


----------



## KiwiBro

square1 said:


> The more I have thought about iit the more likely that is going to happen. It can't be coincidence. How many people are just signing on the line because they're happy with the payment without looking at what's going on with the actual price?


Think of the people you could be saving from that sort of behavior in the future if you report these scoundrels now.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

old CB said:


> London Neil's pics of wood stuffed into that little car brings back a memory.
> 
> In 1973 when my girlfriend & I were first together (married all these yrs later) she had a '69 VW van, our only vehicle. I was buying hay for my livestock from a barn 20-some miles away over country roads, uphill and down. I'd stuff that VW van full of hay, even got two bales into the passenger seat area. The poor vehicle was underpowered for virtually anything, altho I was ignorant of mechanical stuff at the time, so I thought it was just great that I could get 35? bales of hay into that thing. It struggled with every load, and by spring was trailing blue smoke.


Reminds me of my dad taking the back seat out of ma's 68 rambler ambassador to haul home a stud POA pony. Around "71" twas.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

square1 said:


> The more I have thought about iit the more likely that is going to happen. It can't be coincidence. How many people are just signing on the line because they're happy with the payment without looking at what's going on with the actual price?


Always last minute up the interest rate or tack on charges. Roll it into financing. Not much changes in the car world.


----------



## old CB

One memory brings up another. And this one tangentially connected to firewood.

It might have been 1976, we were living in an 1850s farmhouse (as we were when I killed the VW van hauling hay). The place had no electricity or plumbing, which was fine as we lived a 19th-century lifestyle, home-grown, with our garden and barn mostly feeding us.

But we depended on a '64 Chrysler Belvedere (slant-six--a bullet-proof engine) for transportation. Great car--you could lift out the back seat, put down some construction plastic and hay, and haul livestock, calves, goats, hogs, what have you. We nicknamed that car the "green limousine," because it was a smooth runner next to my 62 Chevy 3/4-ton.

I got a job that winter working as a milking hand for a nearby dairy farmer. Had to be at his barn at 5 a.m. for morning milking, then 4-ish in the evening for evening milking. 
We had severe winters up there next to Canada, and while everyone else up there had an electric plug hanging out of their front bumper to power the block heater, I had nothing to plug it into. In order to start an engine at 20 below zero, I came up with an ingenious plan.

Waking in the morning, first thing I did was to rake the overnight coals from my woodstove into an aluminum pan--a turkey roaster. (Hot pads and gloves were necessary) Carry that thing out and slide it underneath the oil pan of my Chrysler. Twenty minutes later that thing was warm enough to start.

I was so proud of that arrangement.

I


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> The more I have thought about iit the more likely that is going to happen. It can't be coincidence. How many people are just signing on the line because they're happy with the payment without looking at what's going on with the actual price?


I’ve heard of that around here too...people have an agreement, sign the forms then they get the coupon book for the loan and the payment is 100 bucks a month more.


----------



## old CB

(that posted before I was finished)
I was so proud, thought I had it all worked out. A neighbor was trying to start his car one morning as I rolled home from milking, and he asked me "What do you take that thing to bed with you?"

I was proud till spring when I found out that the heat I'd been supplying beneath the oil pan was too great and I'd cooked the oil, ruined it. That car was trailing blue smoke by spring.

You learn a lot the hard way when you're young.


----------



## old CB

sixonetonoffun said:


> Reminds me of my dad taking the back seat out of ma's 68 rambler ambassador to haul home a stud POA pony. Around "71" twas.


In the late '70s I was working for a neighbor building fence one spring. Harold was famous as a trader. If you had one left shoe he'd find something to trade for it. We had to stop work one afternoon while he made some kind of deal, and wound up sending away a guy with a pony that he shoved into the back seat of a Chrysler/Dodge/Plymouth something-or-other. It's an image I'll never forget.


----------



## Philbert

old CB said:


> I was proud till spring when I found out that the heat I'd been supplying beneath the oil pan was too great and I'd cooked the oil, ruined it.


I was afraid that you were going to say that you set it on fire!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Necessity is the Mother of Invention! Likely, if you had synthetic oil back then, all would be OK.


----------



## Cowboy254

Took Cowlad out to the farm again this arvo after work to get into the leftover blue gum rounds. I split and he loaded. It is a good arrangement. 




Stihl have a bit to go with these ones, then there are some more from the other day's cutting too. I figure on another 3 loads and some clean up of bark and sticks and junk and stuff.




There was also his choice of drinks in whatever size he wanted at the bottle-o afterwards.


----------



## turnkey4099

square1 said:


> Frustrating couple days. Have been dealing on a couple Ford Rangers. Yesterday I had an agreed on price on an XLT, then at the last minute sales guy says I need to bring 1200 more in down payment cash or add 1200 to the financed amount. Politely said thanks, but no thanks.
> Today the same thing at another dealer. Had a price in writing on a Lariat that I was going to take. They wrote up the finance agreement for $1250 more. Again, I said not going to do that.
> These are not fees, additional interest, or taxes, they just boldly tacked an additional amount into the financing. It's partly the extra $1200~1250, it's more the underhanded way they're trying to tack it on.
> The old F250 will be around a while longer  That's good, I would have been sad to see it go.
> Thanks for a venue to vent my frustration



When I bought my last new car (2005 ford) I told him no extra service contract. He filled it out, flipped it over for my signature and there was the $700 service contract written in. I shuld have picked it up, torn it and thrown it in his face but I wimped otu and had him redo it.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> When I bought my last new car (2005 ford) I told him no extra service contract. He filled it out, flipped it over for my signature and there was the $700 service contract written in. I shuld have picked it up, torn it and thrown it in his face but I wimped otu and had him redo it.



Leaping lizards, car salesmen are snakes over there. We have bought three new vehicles and each time we got what we asked for, for the price we were quoted. I was planning to pay for the Suby by bank cheque but the bank closed earlier than I was expecting (a Friday) and the boss salesman said "That's ok, take the new car and fix us up next week" !!! We had taken the Suby predecessor there for servicing for several years, but stihl! We made phone calls to the bank head office and made arrangements for them to be paid by EFT before we took the car, I wasn't going to leave in the new wheels without paying. 

They were all country dealers, Subaru, Holden (GM) and Ford. Might be different if we were buying BMWs down in the big smoke, who knows.


----------



## KiwiBro

A rellie in Aus is a car saleslady. She said recently she averages about three or four cars a week, but since covid-19 she's been selling three or four...a day. Any thoughts on why that is?


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Reminds me of my dad taking the back seat out of ma's 68 rambler ambassador to haul home a stud POA pony. Around "71" twas.


Ramblers!!!!We had a '59 ambassador with the push button tranny. Dad was the local sheep shearer, and he would get people that wanted to sell their last 1 or 2 or 3 sheep. tie the feet and into the trunk they would go.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> A rellie in Aus is a car saleslady. She said recently she averages about three or four cars a week, but since covid-19 she's been selling three or four...a day. Any thoughts on why that is?



Dunno. There might be enough people who reckon that dealers might be prepared to cut some good deals at the moment. New car sales were not doing well before all this stuff started so possibly dealers have got on the front foot to attract some sales. I know the joint we bought the Ranger from have been scrounging up as many 2019 model Danger Rangers as they can get and flogging them off at a discount.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> A rellie in Aus is a car saleslady. She said recently she averages about three or four cars a week, but since covid-19 she's been selling three or four...a day. Any thoughts on why that is?


With his infinite wisdom our governor has deemed car sales non essential and closed all dealers. repair shops can stay open. People are pis$ed. This is a sign in my hometown.


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> Just called a logging company. They wont give me anything for the trunks. This might all be firewood
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]




That is an enormous amount of wood (that will require a commensurate number of pics).


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> That is an enormous amount of wood (that will require a commensurate number of pics).


Even if just butt logs with the ends sealed and stacked away awaiting a mill at some point in the future. Can always chop said logs up for firewood later on if a CS or other mill never eventuates, but can't go the other way very easily (and yes, I have a plan to do something along those lines, with about $1000 worth of epoxy resin...at some point in the future) .
#sawLogsMatter


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Necessity is the Mother of Invention! Likely, if you had synthetic oil back then, all would be OK.


Mike today is International Ford Mustang day in case you didn't know. What time does the party start?


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> With his infinite wisdom our governor has deemed car sales non essential and closed all dealers. repair shops can stay open. People are pis$ed. This is a sign in my hometown.
> View attachment 819107


And now hes going to follow New Yorks lead on how to handle this mess. The virus has proven to be nowhere near what the world wide propaganda machine is making it out to be. When we crawl out from under the hand of communism I hope this country wakes up to how easily they were controlled by over reaching government.


----------



## James Miller

This ash snapped off in the winds monday. 
I cleaned up the big stuff and the property owner stacked the brush. Pic of loaded truck shortly.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Just called a logging company. They wont give me anything for the trunks. This might all be firewood
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



We had 4 veneer grade Black Walnuts, grew in the woods, 60 feet to the first limb, Cut 12'8". No mill around would come out for a load that small. The pics of your trees show marks on the trunk, Cat Faces (where limbs were removed or fell off, and healed over), not mill quality. Enjoy the firewood!


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> A rellie in Aus is a car saleslady. She said recently she averages about three or four cars a week, but since covid-19 she's been selling three or four...a day. Any thoughts on why that is?



Complete opposite here. Car dealers in my area are hurting. My buddy owns a detail shop, and 90% of his business comes from the local car lots. He was freaking out as they all said they had little to no work for him, since they weren't buying/selling cars.


----------



## muad

Really eyeing that 2166 that's for sale. I love the look of that saw. 

Issue is, I don't really need it. Trying to come up with an idea on what I'd tell the wife... LOL 

Y'all get your stimulus? I got a pleasant surprise on Wednesday.


----------



## svk

Everything is slowed up here. The local repair shop which at some points is booked out two weeks has less than a full days work each day. If I had the extra $ I’d have them fix all of the little quirks on my vehicles.


----------



## rarefish383

square1 said:


> The more I have thought about iit the more likely that is going to happen. It can't be coincidence. How many people are just signing on the line because they're happy with the payment without looking at what's going on with the actual price?


I had a diesel VW that they bought back for $23,000. My wife decided she wanted a Lexus SUV. Window sticker was $58,000. I offered $50K out the door, with the $23K down. They came back with a couple thousand off sticker. I said that's not even close, we're leaving. The sales manager came running out and grabbed me buy the arm. He said Lexus wan't like other dealers, that was the best they could do, they don't have wiggle room in their prices. I said, my daughter wants one of these too, let me have it for $50K tonight and we will be back in a couple weeks and buy hers at the same discount. He went back in his office for a few minutes, came back and said, if you take it tonight, I can let you have it for $51K out the door and Ill see you in a couple weeks to talk to your daughter. We took it.

Came back with my daughter. My sales man was on the road so we got a young lady. She was good, she knew cars, and she really knew the Lexus. My daughter picked one and we sat down. The gal started with what do you want your payment at? After a few different payment plans, my daughter said, I can do that one. The sales gal said, let's go write it up. I said, you sold her, but I'm co signing, and you didn't even tell us what we're paying for this car. She had it dead on window sticker. I forget what I offered, but she was good with numbers too. Her eyes bugged out and she said, that's 12% off sticker, we can't sell a car for that. I said that's what your manager gave my wife, go ask him. He saw me point at him and waved, then waved her in his office. She came back and said, OK you want to write this up at 12% off. Done deal.

They get trained to stay away from talking about the actual price, and go for the where do you want your payment? They got me on that one once. It was a little Chevy Sprint for 6K. I said just get it under $150 a month. They came back with $148 a month. When I got home, they worked the numbers and got my interest rate up to 14%.

What you described is illegal, they can't just raise the price after you settled on a deal. What they do, do now, that I think is real shakey. They list the giant discount price. It includes every discount available for the vehicle. Then when you get there, they go, oh you don't qualify for the senior discount, or first time buyers, or student, or armed forces, and it's right back up to sticker.
What did surprise me with my new F150, after the deal was all done, the finance guy asked if I ever owned a Ford before. I said no. He said if I had owned a Ford before, I got the return customer discount. I said, OH, I had a 39 Ford coupe when I was in high school. He said, that counts, another $600 off.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Everything is slowed up here. The local repair shop which at some points is booked out two weeks has less than a full days work each day. If I had the extra $ I’d have them fix all of the little quirks on my vehicles.



My FIL is a Master Ford Tech, he was laid off for like 3 weeks. I think he goes back to work on Monday.


----------



## muad

Figures. Wife and kids stack all my "green" split wood to fill the rick up, which covers the seasoned ash I was burning. Then, temps drop, and they are calling for 3-5" of snow. Ugh, had to open another bay and pull from a stack.


----------



## James Miller

I'm not tall enough to take pics of what's in the bed of my truck without opening the tailgate . Thinking about swapping 250 blocks in the rear to bring it down 2 inches.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> With his infinite wisdom our governor has deemed car sales non essential and closed all dealers. repair shops can stay open. People are pis$ed. This is a sign in my hometown.
> View attachment 819107


I wonder if that's why the TV in MD is full of "buy your car and it'll be delivered free. Seven day trial"?


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> View attachment 819133
> I'm not tall enough to take pics of what's in the bed of my truck without opening the tailgate . Thinking about swapping 250 blocks in the rear to bring it down 2 inches.


James, are you interested in any project saws? I sold the 1050 you ran a couple years ago. I have a bunch in the 80-100 CC range. A couple runners.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, I did not know that, nice that they made it after normal Tax Season!

Have to bring the Truck in for it's annual inspection today, and while it is in there I'll let them install the summer tires.

I have to drop it off, and NY now has a face mask rule a he is not allowed to let any customers wait while there cars get fixed! What BS.


----------



## svk

I absolutely hate bait and switch tactics. 

I also hate people who lie during the sale. We had negotiated to buy a late model suburban from a used car only dealer. We were within $500 and the salesman told me that they only had $350 profit and he couldn’t sell it. I worked at a car dealership in college and knew the generous margins that were made off used cars. I told him with 100 cars on your lot including nearly new Corvettes, please don’t insult my intelligence by saying you only make $350 per vehicle.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I absolutely hate bait and switch tactics.
> 
> I also hate people who lie during the sale. We had negotiated to buy a late model suburban from a used car only dealer. We were within $500 and the salesman told me that they only had $350 profit and he couldn’t sell it. I worked at a car dealership in college and knew the generous margins that were made off used cars. I told him with 100 cars on your lot including nearly new Corvettes, please don’t insult my intelligence by saying you only make $350 per vehicle.



My uncle ran a used car lot for 20 years, then ran the huge brand new dealership for 5 or so before he left the car business. He would never let a qualified buyer walk, even if he only made $100 on the sale. 

After he had left, I went to buy a nice Gran Prix GTP. Car was used with like 21k miles. Super nice. Hadn't even been through the shop or detail yet. I had CASH, and they let me walk. He was able to make some calls to see what they had in it (he had just left), and he told me what to offer. They would have made $1500 on a car they just got in. They passed, and wanted another $2000. I told them no, and they gave 0 F's. 

Oh well, it worked out because I went and bought an Evo instead. LOL.


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> One memory brings up another. And this one tangentially connected to firewood.
> 
> It might have been 1976, we were living in an 1850s farmhouse (as we were when I killed the VW van hauling hay). The place had no electricity or plumbing, which was fine as we lived a 19th-century lifestyle, home-grown, with our garden and barn mostly feeding us.
> 
> But we depended on a '64 Chrysler Belvedere (slant-six--a bullet-proof engine) for transportation. Great car--you could lift out the back seat, put down some construction plastic and hay, and haul livestock, calves, goats, hogs, what have you. We nicknamed that car the "green limousine," because it was a smooth runner next to my 62 Chevy 3/4-ton.
> 
> I got a job that winter working as a milking hand for a nearby dairy farmer. Had to be at his barn at 5 a.m. for morning milking, then 4-ish in the evening for evening milking.
> We had severe winters up there next to Canada, and while everyone else up there had an electric plug hanging out of their front bumper to power the block heater, I had nothing to plug it into. In order to start an engine at 20 below zero, I came up with an ingenious plan.
> 
> Waking in the morning, first thing I did was to rake the overnight coals from my woodstove into an aluminum pan--a turkey roaster. (Hot pads and gloves were necessary) Carry that thing out and slide it underneath the oil pan of my Chrysler. Twenty minutes later that thing was warm enough to start.
> 
> I was so proud of that arrangement.
> 
> I


We used to use smudgepots . Dont know if some of you are old enough to remember it they use to use these in construction zones .


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> FS, I did not know that, nice that they made it after normal Tax Season!
> 
> Have to bring the Truck in for it's annual inspection today, and while it is in there I'll let them install the summer tires.
> 
> I have to drop it off, and NY now has a face mask rule a he is not allowed to let any customers wait while there cars get fixed! What BS.


We start the face mask thing monday. Like I said following New Yorks lead. What a joke.


muad said:


> My uncle ran a used car lot for 20 years, then ran the huge brand new dealership for 5 or so before he left the car business. He would never let a qualified buyer walk, even if he only made $100 on the sale.
> 
> After he had left, I went to buy a nice Gran Prix GTP. Car was used with like 21k miles. Super nice. Hadn't even been through the shop or detail yet. I had CASH, and they let me walk. He was able to make some calls to see what they had in it (he had just left), and he told me what to offer. They would have made $1500 on a car they just got in. They passed, and wanted another $2000. I told them no, and they gave 0 F's.
> 
> Oh well, it worked out because I went and bought an Evo instead. LOL.


You did much better getting the EVO.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> My uncle ran a used car lot for 20 years, then ran the huge brand new dealership for 5 or so before he left the car business. He would never let a qualified buyer walk, even if he only made $100 on the sale.
> 
> After he had left, I went to buy a nice Gran Prix GTP. Car was used with like 21k miles. Super nice. Hadn't even been through the shop or detail yet. I had CASH, and they let me walk. He was able to make some calls to see what they had in it (he had just left), and he told me what to offer. They would have made $1500 on a car they just got in. They passed, and wanted another $2000. I told them no, and they gave 0 F's.
> 
> Oh well, it worked out because I went and bought an Evo instead. LOL.


The place I worked for never did anything shady but they sure tried to eke every penny out of people. I remember a car coming in and someone wanted to buy it almost immediately. I think they would have made over 1000 bucks on it without it even needing to go on the lot. They let the buyer walk and it sat for weeks and weeks to turn a slightly higher margin. 

It was funny though because certain vehicles were absolutely snake bit and would sit forever. Subaru’s, Grand Cherokees, and flareside pickups were almost impossible to sell. Manual transmission trucks too. And that was before Subaru had the stigma up here of being only something lesbians drive.


----------



## svk

The other thing that many of these dealers don’t realize or don’t care to acknowledge is when they insult buyers or refuse to negotiate reasonably, they often lose that person as a possible customer, FOREVER. It’s especially important not to snub younger buyer as once they get an established career, they’ll be buying a new car every 3-6 years. 

I’d bet that if I polled a group of people who buy cars from dealerships, 8 of 10 would have at least one local dealership that they will never go back to.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> FS, I did not know that, nice that they made it after normal Tax Season!
> 
> Have to bring the Truck in for it's annual inspection today, and while it is in there I'll let them install the summer tires.
> 
> I have to drop it off, and NY now has a face mask rule a he is not allowed to let any customers wait while there cars get fixed! What BS.


I've got about 800 miles till my next oil change. I was wondering if they will let me wait? I get mine done at the dealer because he has a life time warranty on the engine if you get all the oil changes done there, it's not a Ford deal, just Jerry's Ford. He's only $70 for the change and rotate.


----------



## MustangMike

James Miller said:


> We start the face mask thing monday. Like I said following New Yorks lead. What a joke.



After dropping the truck at the dealer we walked the dogs on the bike path w/o any masks. Did not see a soul! Temp was 38, but Sun and no wind, was very pleasant for that temp.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> The other thing that many of these dealers don’t realize or don’t care to acknowledge is when they insult buyers or refuse to negotiate reasonably, they often lose that person as a possible customer, FOREVER. It’s especially important not to snub younger buyer as once they get an established career, they’ll be buying a new car every 3-6 years.
> 
> I’d bet that if I polled a group of people who buy cars from dealerships, 8 of 10 would have at least one local dealership that they will never go back to.


Yep, the same when salespeople insult your intelligence.

My wife and I were hunting for a minivan back in '89. Although I didn't much trust dealerships and preferred to buy used vehicles from their owners, we thought we'd check out Lynn Hickey Dodge in Oklahoma City--they advertised constantly on TV and had a huge selection of used. We kind of liked this one van they had--I think it had like 60k miles on it. It was kind of low-end merch, so I figured it might be a good deal. I asked the salesman: Can you tell me anything about the history of this car--who owned it, and that sort of thing?

He came back a few minutes later with a $hit-eating grin and said, "You folks are in luck. This was Mrs. Hickey's personal vehicle. Had only the best service." We just looked at him, like, really? That's what you want us to believe? Walked away, never to return.

"Mrs. Hickey's personal vehicle"--good for a laugh all these years later.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I absolutely hate bait and switch tactics.
> 
> I also hate people who lie during the sale. We had negotiated to buy a late model suburban from a used car only dealer. We were within $500 and the salesman told me that they only had $350 profit and he couldn’t sell it. I worked at a car dealership in college and knew the generous margins that were made off used cars. I told him with 100 cars on your lot including nearly new Corvettes, please don’t insult my intelligence by saying you only make $350 per vehicle.


He might of had only $350 on that end of the sale. He just didn't tell you how they raped the other guy on the trade in. I've heard that dealerships will sell trades ins at a loss, or whole sale them out to auction sites, because they made so much on the trade. Used lots have to make money on every sale. Figures lie, and liars figure!


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> I've got about 800 miles till my next oil change. I was wondering if they will let me wait? I get mine done at the dealer because he has a life time warranty on the engine if you get all the oil changes done there, it's not a Ford deal, just Jerry's Ford. He's only $70 for the change and rotate.


The only thing that makes this an issue, the dealer is in VA and I'm in MD. I'm retired so the hour drive is not a problem. The dealer is on my way to my farm in WV. I'm in line at 7AM, and heading for the farm in an hour or so. Gives me an excuse to go mow grass for a few hours.


----------



## rarefish383

Just posted this in the WTF forum. For the first time I noticed the load of Oak in the back!


----------



## farmer steve

Boss and I made the "essential" grocery run this morning. We got done and she said while we're this close to MD we should go and get some booze. PA closed all the hard liquor stores(state owned) but beer and wine are available everywhere. We got there and 9 out of 10 vehicles had PA plates on them. All that sales tax money and income leaving our state when times are tough. 31 days into shutdown and our gov decides we need to wear facemasks starting Saturday if we go out into public. Kinda like shutting the barn door after the cows got out.


----------



## MustangMike

Ha, Ha, Ha Joe! That looks like a real unusual Pontiac. Is it yours? Must be about 66/67, front end looks like a Goat!


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> This is a sign in my hometown.


Ads here offering to bring cars to your home for a test drive, or to drop off cars for sale.


MustangMike said:


> I have to drop it off, and NY now has a face mask rule a he is not allowed to let any customers wait while there cars get fixed! What BS.


Serious question: do they disinfect the interior of your car before servicing, to protect the mechanics, and afterwards, to protect the customer?

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

_d_


Philbert said:


> Serious question: do they disinfect the interior of your car before servicing, to protect the mechanics, and afterwards, to protect the customer?
> 
> Philbert


That's what they have been advertising. At least the major dealerships here. Not sure about the small garages. I would hope though.


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> . The pics of your trees show marks on the trunk, Cat Faces (where limbs were removed or fell off, and healed over), not mill quality.


often resulting in some very cool grain patterns in the slabs


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Serious question: do they disinfect the interior of your car before servicing, to protect the mechanics, and afterwards, to protect the customer?
> 
> Philbert


Precisely what a rellie in Canada is doing. He advertised as such from the very beginning of this virus and that point of difference has been a big part of his small mechanic business being swamped with new customers


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> That's what they have been advertising. At least the major dealerships here. Not sure about the small garages. I would hope though.





KiwiBro said:


> Precisely what a rellie in Canada is doing.


So, '_FREE Interior Detail_' with every oil change?

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

SS396driver said:


> We used to use smudgepots . Dont knowing some of you are old enough to remember it they use to use these in construction zones . View attachment 819173


Yeah I still use them sometimes


----------



## KiwiBro

He went the whole 9 yards. Explained how parts are sourced from suppliers with strict virus protocols, he wears mask and visor when meeting customers, disinfects car, etc. Paranoid owners love it.


Philbert said:


> So, '_FREE Interior Detail_' with every oil change?
> 
> Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> So, '_FREE Interior Detail_' with every oil change?
> 
> Philbert


Prolly just a free Lysol douche.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> He might of had only $350 on that end of the sale. He just didn't tell you how they raped the other guy on the trade in. I've heard that dealerships will sell trades ins at a loss, or whole sale them out to auction sites, because they made so much on the trade. Used lots have to make money on every sale. Figures lie, and liars figure!


He adamantly told me they only make 350-500 per vehicle and the company and the rep need to split that. Which is a total lie. There is no way they can support a couple million in inventory as well as cover costs on a 10,000 SF building on 175-250 per vehicle.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> He adamantly told me they only make 350-500 per vehicle and the company and the rep need to split that. Which is a total lie. There is no way they can support a couple million in inventory as well as cover costs on a 10,000 SF building on 175-250 per vehicle.


Volume Steve, volume .


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> He adamantly told me they only make 350-500 per vehicle and the company and the rep need to split that. Which is a total lie. There is no way they can support a couple million in inventory as well as cover costs on a 10,000 SF building on 175-250 per vehicle.


Then there is the _'invoice price_' which does not show 'kick-backs', 'rebates', and other payments to the dealers, etc., or actual price they pay.

But it does amaze me, the amount of inventory $$$ some of these dealerships have tied up in the lots, whether actually 'owned' by the banks / lenders, the manufacturers, other creditors, etc. Definitely a financial game, and not a transportation one. 

Interesting too, that anti-trust laws here prohibit manufacturers from selling vehicles direct - something that Tesla has been challenging.

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today, I was staging my loaded firewood trailers,












getting ready to cut the logs to firewood length over another trailer, for later splitting.

If the weather permits, that will be tomorrows job.

SR


----------



## John Lyngdal

Spotted this on CL today. The manufacturer gave me a chuckle.

* Free Douglas Fir Firewood - You Cut and Haul (Eugene) *





condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *God*
model name / number: *Douglas Fir Trees*
We have several dead standing Douglas Fir trees that we are cutting down. We are offering the firewood from the trees for FREE to any interested person who can come with their own chainsaw to cut up the felled trees. The trees are near our driveway and can be easily accessed to load up cut log sections. At the base, the trees measure around 16-18" in diameter. The wood is dry enough to burn.

We are located in the SW Eugene area. 
The picture shown here is one tree we already felled and cut up as an example of what is available.


----------



## woodchip rookie

rarefish383 said:


> Just posted this in the WTF forum. For the first time I noticed the load of Oak in the back!


There's no oak in the back


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Volume Steve, volume .


Elon, is that you?


----------



## rarefish383

woodchip rookie said:


> There's no oak in the back


Just looks like it in the left picture, the window looks full.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> We start the face mask thing monday. Like I said following New Yorks lead. What a joke.
> You did much better getting the EVO.


Well the mask thing is to protect the other person. Surgical masks protect the patient not the doctor . Basically to stop your droplets from going into the air . Every time you talk droplets float out .


----------



## LondonNeil

exactly, and they are of very limited effect for that too.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> We used to use smudgepots . Dont know if some of you are old enough to remember it they use to use these in construction zones . View attachment 819173


Apple orchards in Western MD, after the buds were out and calling for frost or freeze.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha Joe! That looks like a real unusual Pontiac. Is it yours? Must be about 66/67, front end looks like a Goat!


It was. A friend at work built it. I brought my daughter home from the hospital in it, in a white out snow storm, when she was born. My friend was a major world wide GTO collector. He had several from movies. He had one from a Jodi Foster movie. At one time he told me he had over 100 GTO’s. The last car show I saw him at, he said he couldn’t drive tractor trailers any more. Developed bad biabetes. Few years ago I heard he passed away, then his wife passed too. Both would have been late fifties. His dad had an Orange Judge that was on calendars at Carlisle ever year. Good folks, gone too soon.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, it was a 65 Lemans.


----------



## rarefish383

I know you rember the Pontiac jingle, “Wide trackin, Pontiac”. There were some crazy Pontiacs came out of Canada. I saw a wagon one year I drove mine to Carlisle. I forget what year it was, but it had 421 tri power in it, years after they quit using them in the States. It also had mongo tires on the back. I thought it had been mini tubbed. He laughed and said go look. The wide tracking Pontiac bodies were 3-4 inches wider than the rest of the GM models. The Canadian Pontiacs went on Chevy frames, so the wheel wells were a little wider. Cool car. He was asking less for his than I was asking for mine. If mine sold I would have bought his.

The guy I sold mine to got rear ended and totaled it.


----------



## dancan

James Miller said:


> View attachment 819133
> I'm not tall enough to take pics of what's in the bed of my truck without opening the tailgate . Thinking about swapping 250 blocks in the rear to bring it down 2 inches.




Whut ?


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Precisely what a rellie in Canada is doing. He advertised as such from the very beginning of this virus and that point of difference has been a big part of his small mechanic business being swamped with new customers





KiwiBro said:


> He went the whole 9 yards. Explained how parts are sourced from suppliers with strict virus protocols, he wears mask and visor when meeting customers, disinfects car, etc. Paranoid owners love it.



The left coast is different than the East Coast but I'm seeing plenty of whom no more than 3 months ago that I thot were intelligent and rational people become unhinged ...


----------



## dancan

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today, I was staging my loaded firewood trailers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to cut the logs to firewood length over another trailer, for later splitting.
> If the weather permits, that will be tomorrows job.
> 
> SR




Umm , there's still room on that trailer , right side at the headboard and right side in the back , jus sayin ,,,


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Whut ?



Cheaper to just stand on a box to take pics, surely.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Well the mask thing is to protect the other person. Surgical masks protect the patient not the doctor . Basically to stop your droplets from going into the air . Every time you talk droplets float out .


I keep telling people that and they don’t seem to get it. I was jokingly wearing my duel cartridge respirator for a few days, it has p100 cartridges. They kept telling me the news said not to use the respirator, they don’t work as good as an N95 mask. I would say their mask is N95, catches 95% of particulates. Mine has P100 cartridges and catch 100%. They still argue, if you don’t wear it right, it doesn’t work. I am/ was a certified HazMat responder and I’m certified in the use of SCBA gear. I know how to wear it. I got so frustrated talking to idiots, I went on line and got one of the testing facilities. They said I should donate my respirator to the front line folks who really need them and use an N95 myself. If they don’t work, why would I donate it. My daughter works in a nursing home. When they got their first positive case, they drew straws to see who gets to work with the Covid patients, she won. She couldn’t work for 3-4 days waiting for her safety gear. Guess what, no N95, that doesn’t pass spec for real people. You might as well stuff two tampons up your nose and keep your mouth shut. They just don’t get it, the masks protect others from them. I just stay way far away from anybody. Rant over for now.


----------



## Philbert

I keep posting this:
'Mask'


'Respirator'



A respirator only works if properly fitted and properly worn. Otherwise, it is a fashion accessory. Air (and contaminants) will take the '_path of least resistance_' around the edges, if not sealed tightly to the user's face. I was taught that if it fits comfortably, it's probably not tight enough.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Incidentally, while looking up some good photos, and explaining who the guy in the 'mask' was to folks under 50 years of age, I came across a surprise: I found (or re-learned) that '_The Lone Ranger_', '_The Green Hornet_', and '_Sergeant Preston of the Yukon_' all started as radio shows on WXYZ in Detroit, where I used to live. The Green Hornet is really an updated version of The Lone Ranger - a masked avenger with a sidekick: one Native American and one Asian. In fact, according to the story, "_Britt Reid is the son of Dan Reid, Jr., the nephew of John Reid, the Lone Ranger, making the Green Hornet the grand-nephew of the Ranger._" (Wikipedia)

More surprising to me is that one of the voice actors in all three of these radio shows lived a block away from me! I knew his daughter in high school, and heard that her Dad 'did some commercials', but did not realize that both her parents were pretty famous, and involved in a lot of well known shows, theatre, etc.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Cheaper to just stand on a box to take pics, surely.



I know !
And like what?
Gonna turn that Ef2fiddy into drifter ?
May as well trade it in for a Caravan ...
Maybe one better , a Montana SV6


----------



## Sawyer Rob

dancan said:


> Umm , there's still room on that trailer , right side at the headboard and right side in the back , jus sayin ,,,



lol Did you see any extra room on the running gear??

Yeaa, I added another pict. there... lol

SR


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter works in a nursing home. When they got their first positive case, they drew straws to see who gets to work with the Covid patients, she won



My good friend's daughter works in a rehab facility, and the same thing happened to her, except they made her work with a N 95 mask.


----------



## MustangMike

So, I post that I AM NOT ALLOWED TO STAY AT THE CAR REPAIR PLACE WHEN THEY WORK ON MY CAR, and the first question I get asked is what they did, or did not, do!

I don't care, I'm not phobic about it!


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, one of the two cars I learned to drive on was a 65 Ford Country Squire that had been "pre owned" by Charlotte Ford (my Dad knew a Ford Exec). She used to get a new car every 6 weeks!

It was light blue, with the fake wood sides and had the seats in the far back that faced one another! It had a 390 Thunderbird motor, and every accessory available (AC, power windows, etc). Having a 390 4bbl in a "family hauler" like that surprised a lot of folks! I beat the snot out of that car, and it just kept going!


----------



## MustangMike

This is what I felled today. It is a Norway Maple about 35 years old. I actually have pics of it when I first moved in, and my kids were taller than it was!

Had to drop it because I park my truck next to it, and it had a good sized Rot Spot, so I was afraid it would come down in a wind storm and destroy my truck!

My Asian 440 Big Bore did the larger stuff and my MMWS 261 did the limbing and smaller bucking. Every time I pick up that 261 it feels like a little Tonka Toy, you rev it and it does not "torque you" at all, and then you start cutting with it and it is just so sweet for such a little saw!

I figured there would be less mess before the leaves fully came out, but dragging all the limbs away was a pain in the neck!


----------



## turnkey4099

Things looking a bit UP but others DOWN on the recovery.

Went to Von's to continue cleaning up the burn. Almost quit before starting. I could NOT get the 362/20" started. Didn't get that all important full pull on first try. Miss that and flooded saw. Fired jup the 193T/14" and used it.

3 hours cutting stuff way bigger than the 193 every cuts, tossing, stacking burned chunks, etc. and my legs were still going, a bit shaky at the end but not bad. Only got about half done that I should have working with that little saw. At least I was able to toss some pretty good size chunks around.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out to the farm again today and this time I took both child slaves with me. I was swingin', they were loading.




I was able to stay ahead of them, just. Very helpful having them, by the time I had finished splitting enough to fill trailer and ute I wouldn't have been that excited about loading. Unfortunately, my phone packed it in so wasn't able to take progress pics but I did take some extra pics once I got home just so you don't all feel like you missed out.







Two cubes of blue gum all up. Bonus hoppies in the background.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Things looking a bit UP but others DOWN on the recovery.
> 
> Went to Von's to continue cleaning up the burn. Almost quit before starting. I could NOT get the 362/20" started. Didn't get that all important full pull on first try. Miss that and flooded saw. Fired jup the 193T/14" and used it.
> 
> 3 hours cutting stuff way bigger than the 193 every cuts, tossing, stacking burned chunks, etc. and my legs were still going, a bit shaky at the end but not bad. Only got about half done that I should have working with that little saw. At least I was able to toss some pretty good size chunks around.



Pity about the 362, but seriously, you rock  . I hope I'm able to do what you do when I'm your age, never mind being a week or so out of the hospital bed.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> I keep posting this:
> 'Mask'
> View attachment 819352
> 
> 'Respirator'
> View attachment 819353
> 
> 
> A respirator only works if properly fitted and properly worn. Otherwise, it is a fashion accessory. Air (and contaminants) will take the '_path of least resistance_' around the edges, if not sealed tightly to the user's face. I was taught that if it fits comfortably, it's probably not tight enough.
> 
> Philbert


I guess I need a lesson in breathing apparatus. My respirator is rubber, fits so tight around you face that it leaves it deformed for an hour after you take it off. There is room between your nose and lips, they don’t touch the filter. The one you have pictured isn’t shaped any thing like a human face. It’s stiff, no matter how many times you pinch, push and tweak it, it won’t fit tight.

On one hand, the N95 doesn’t have to seal because it’s not protecting you, it’s protecting others from you, and stopping 95% of particulates from getting out is enough. 

On the other hand a rubber respirator, with P100 filters, that stops 100 percent of particulates from getting in or out of the mask, doesn’t work. Why, because it’s not worn properly. How can you not wear it properly? It’s shaped like your face, it can only be worn one way, you can’t wear it under your nose like idiots you see ever day.

I’d have to do my search again. It’s not the CDC, it’s something like “ The Center For Disease Control and Respiratory Research”. They explain the difference between filter ratings, masks and respirators. 

This is the kicker for me. At the end of the article, they said, “ if you have a P100 respirator, please donate it to the front line workers who really need it”. 

To me, if I’m walking down an isle with my respirator on and sneeze, cough, or flat out spit at some one, no, “zero” ,particulates will land on their face, eyes or body parts that can get rubbed in their eyes. If they are wearing their N95 and sneeze or cough in my direction, by definition of the mask, at least 5% of their particulates are heading my way. Then, if some one gets in one of those sneezing or coughing fits that leave you all contorted, do you think that fiber N95 is staying in place. My rubber respirator can’t shift, move, or fall off.

To me, it’s all moot point, I don’t wear anything. I don’t get near anyone out side of my house. I still mow my lawns. While I’m mowing the back yard, my customer put my check on the front seat. Yes the check can be contaminated too. No breathing apparatuses will stop that.

I live in a rural farming area. I have to go out of my way to get close to people. If I lived in the city I might feel different. If I lived in the city I’d probably be wearing my respirator, because I didn’t have a sulply of N95’s, and I’m not wearing one of my sons sweat socks with rubber band on it, because it’s all I have, and better than nothing. P100 is much better than nothing.


----------



## rarefish383

Rant part two. My buddy works in a print shop that feeds the US Mail. They have to work. His supervisor came down yesterday and told them they were going to have to start wearing N95’s starting Monday. The company sourced once used and sterilized masks. They said they would have to wear that one mask all week, then they would get new, used ones. John said, when I leave after my shift I’m soaking wet, that means the mask will be wet. I have to put it in my locker, that has never been cleaned or sanitized. Print shops are dusty dirty places and most of the guys here already have respiratory issues, and you want me to wear a dirty mask all week. What kind of bacterial infections do you think I’ll have in a couple weeks. The supervisor went in the managers office, came back, and said, we are putting this on hold till we rethink it.

I would think, they would rethink it, first.

My Dad used to yell at the guys, “Don’t just stand there, do something, even if it’s wrong, just do something”. He was just joking, trying to get a laugh. But so much of the hype around this is that exact mentality. Yesterday day I saw 3 guys from the gym jogging shoulder to shoulder on the side walk. They closed the gyms, closed bars and eateries. But you can jog around the neighborhood, looking each other in the face, laughing, breathing heavy. All the while the media is showing you how to make a better than nothing mask. The answer is just, STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM PEOPLE.


----------



## svk

Gol darn weather. 

Woke up to heavy overcast and some sprinkling which wasn’t in the forecast. Still supposed to hit the same high but not till later in the day.


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey fellas does anyone run a 661? I was thinking of selling my 066 and 044-046 hybrid and getting one. I’m not sure if it’s worth it. Not sure if there’s much advantage with the 661 over the 066


----------



## James Miller

dancan said:


> Whut ?





Cowboy254 said:


> Cheaper to just stand on a box to take pics, surely.


Yup cheaper. Top of the bed is even with my shoulder I'm a short people.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Cousin the farmer dropped a few loads of boxelder and some oak. Odd sizes but can't be too fussy when its delivered in front of the wood shed.


----------



## H-Ranch

I know it's not the size of the loads you guys are posting but the total volume is starting to add up. 3 more ready to burn.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Cousin the farmer dropped a few loads of boxelder and some oak. Odd sizes but can't be too fussy when its delivered in front of the wood shed.View attachment 819558


FWIW he cut that all with a ms251 and stihl polesaw. Kind of envious of that polesaw didn't see what model though.


----------



## svk

Was making great progress this morning then boom, stupidity in full force. 

I was working on the new to me truck. I thought I was cutting the broken ebrake cable. I accidentally cut the shifting cable. So a number of bad words were said then I got along with my day. 

Truck is washed up and washed out. Just debating putting the tool box from my other truck on it.


----------



## MustangMike

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey fellas does anyone run a 661? I was thinking of selling my 066 and 044-046 hybrid and getting one. I’m not sure if it’s worth it. Not sure if there’s much advantage with the 661 over the 066



A 661 has computer control and Spring AV and they generally run a lot stronger than a stock 066 (and most BBs don't impress me).

The 044/046 is (IMO) much more versatile, as generally medium weight with good power.

I guess it depends on what you are planning to do with it. If you buck a lot of large wood, the 661 option would make a lot of sense.

I guess is also depends on how both of your other saws run. Who did the hybrid?


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> A 661 has computer control and Spring AV and they generally run a lot stronger than a stock 066 (and most BBs don't impress me).
> 
> The 044/046 is (IMO) much more versatile, as generally medium weight with good power.
> 
> I guess it depends on what you are planning to do with it. If you buck a lot of large wood, the 661 option would make a lot of sense.
> 
> I guess is also depends on how both of your other saws run. Who did the hybrid?


Thanks for the info Mike. The hybrid came from Deets 066 that use to be on here not sure if he still is


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I accidentally cut the shifting cable.


Nice photo - do you have any action shots?


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut some more and brought one load home. My mid to upper back it's a bit sore, maybe a pinched nerve or something. Might have to recruit my helpers to get a couple more done.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I keep telling people that and they don’t seem to get it. I was jokingly wearing my duel cartridge respirator for a few days, it has p100 cartridges. They kept telling me the news said not to use the respirator, they don’t work as good as an N95 mask. I would say their mask is N95, catches 95% of particulates. Mine has P100 cartridges and catch 100%. They still argue, if you don’t wear it right, it doesn’t work. I am/ was a certified HazMat responder and I’m certified in the use of SCBA gear. I know how to wear it. I got so frustrated talking to idiots, I went on line and got one of the testing facilities. They said I should donate my respirator to the front line folks who really need them and use an N95 myself. If they don’t work, why would I donate it. My daughter works in a nursing home. When they got their first positive case, they drew straws to see who gets to work with the Covid patients, she won. She couldn’t work for 3-4 days waiting for her safety gear. Guess what, no N95, that doesn’t pass spec for real people. You might as well stuff two tampons up your nose and keep your mouth shut. They just don’t get it, the masks protect others from them. I just stay way far away from anybody. Rant over for now.


I have a couple of 3m cartridge respirators. Unfortunately they have been used for paint. So they look nasty . I vacuum seal them after each use . Keeps the activated charcoal from absorbing stuff from the air. But I use a fresh air supply hood when I paint. They work for guys like me with beards.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Gol darn weather.
> 
> Woke up to heavy overcast and some sprinkling which wasn’t in the forecast. Still supposed to hit the same high but not till later in the day.


Woke up to a bunch of empties..........and no wife nagging me


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was sunny and a pretty nice day here today, so my buddy and me turned this,







and most of these,






into this,











It took 2-1/2 tanks through the 562xp, and it ran strong! It even impressed my buddy who runs a 268xp for his big saw. I think it's finally getting enough fuel through it so it's getting broken in and making full power. The more we run that saw, the better we like it.

Now, to get started splitting it all!

SR


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy had a 100' plus Poplar fall across his yard. Filled an F350 8'bed, F250 6' bed and my dump trailer. Right at 3 hours start to finish. It was good to get out and cut wood. Plus, all I did was run the saw. The 660 had a new chain on it and it just ran through the Poplar like hot butter. All of the brush held the trunk up off the ground, so we put blocks under it so it couldn't settle to the ground. At about 30 feet the log raised up off the blocks, so made bucking easy. At that point my 25" bar just made it through the log, so I started middling the log in half, then cutting the block off. Then one of the younguns would put a half on a block table, and I'd noodle that to make quarters they could load. While noodling, I got the idea of what I thought would be a funny WTF video about social distancing. I told my friend to stand next to me and get a video of me shooting noodles at his son. His son was about 10 feet away, with his hands over his eyes with noodles spraying all over him. Caption was going to be,"If you are in noodle range, you are too damn close." Well, he stood right behind me, couldn't see the saw, couldn't see the log, could see me big fat back side, and the top of his son's head. So much for a funny vid. The last 6-8 feet of stump did stand back up into the neighbors yard.


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey fellas does anyone run a 661? I was thinking of selling my 066 and 044-046 hybrid and getting one. I’m not sure if it’s worth it. Not sure if there’s much advantage with the 661 over the 066



I run a 661 and it is stock. I like it but I've never run an 066 so can't directly compare.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I run a 661 and it is stock. I like it but I've never run an 066 so can't directly compare.


Have you run a 390/4/5? 
Was pruning trees with the 42" on my 395 yesterday (good reach). When I started it up the neighbour was...like...WTF. i thought he was gonna call the police on me.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I run a 661 and it is stock. I like it but I've never run an 066 so can't directly compare.


Me too. I cut and quartered 3 truck loads of wood with my 660 today. It pays its way.


----------



## rarefish383

If you weren’t on the other side of the world, I’d send you my Homelite C72 with a stack muffler. Then he would have called the coppers.


----------



## KiwiBro

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was sunny and a pretty nice day here today, so my buddy and me turned this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of these,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 2-1/2 tanks through the 562xp, and it ran strong! It even impressed my buddy who runs a 268xp for his big saw. I think it's finally getting enough fuel through it so it's getting broken in and making full power. The more we run that saw, the better we like it.
> 
> Now, to get started splitting it all!
> 
> SR


Looks like a really efficient process, SR. Do you have any pics of the bucking please? Every time I have tried this I've had trouble with rounds wrecking my shins or risking breaking ankles walking over the rounds, or tripping and falling off the wagon (ha), etc. I gave up trying to do it but perhaps you have found a way. It sure would save some time and probably some chains.


----------



## KiwiBro

H-Ranch said:


> Cut some more and brought one load home. My mid to upper back it's a bit sore, maybe a pinched nerve or something. Might have to recruit my helpers to get a couple more done.
> View attachment 819586


Looks like you are getting them just in the nick of time. Another year and they'd be growing mushrooms?


----------



## JustJeff

Finally finished my refinishing project on the kitchen table. This is the time of year when free scrounges start popping up but my yard is too wet to get the trailer out or back to the wood pile. I'm hoping to get my racks filled early this year.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

My small front garden is looking more and more like a wood yard or a landing at the moment....I got the 365 out of hibernation and finally got it started...after flooding it ...I then ran a tank of fuel through it ...after sharpening the chain...after finding a nail first f&&&ing cut . I've learnt...when you get wood from a tree service and a piece has a cut a 1/3 or so through then stops, it stops because the tree guy hit metal or a stone (usually metal) so DON'T try and finish the cut. I knew the pine had metal in it, in splitting the stuff I found 3 or four massive screws or nails which the tree guy had been lucky enough to avoid...but we all know how chainsaws are magnetically drawn to buried metall...I know all this...so why did I think 'I'll risk it, and just try and finish this cut.....oh &*%$....where's the file?' still, I managed to cut a slot in a chunk to hold the bar and found the file in seconds....and the bar had juddered/kicked on hitting the metal so most cutters just needed a few strokes....4 or so spaced around the chain needed more like 15 strokes but then I was cutting ...at last 




Well that's pretty much all the stuff that was too large to move without risking a hernia or perforated disc now ringed up....or i thought it was...then i noticed one large log left as i was putting the saw away 

oh well...at least its an excuse to get the big saw out again soon.


----------



## KiwiBro

Looking great Jeff. What is the final finish? Lacquer? Poly? Wax?


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> And now hes going to follow New Yorks lead on how to handle this mess. The virus has proven to be nowhere near what the world wide propaganda machine is making it out to be. When we crawl out from under the hand of communism I hope this country wakes up to how easily they were controlled by over reaching government.



It’s all about how densely populated an area is. We’re packed in like sardines here in Delaware County and have 136% more positive cases than you in do in York County. Eastern Pa is much harder hit than central I believe due to a higher population density.Check out the map


----------



## KiwiBro

Hey @Philbert , have you seen the multivolt chainsaw hitachi/hikoki/metabo hpt are doing? They have a range of 18/36v tools that you can plug what looks like a dummy battery that's mains powered into it when you are close to a power outlet. Interesting. i love how even on their official NZ website they have what I can only assume is a hyper-saftey chain arrangement  :








36V Chain Saw Bare Tool - HiKOKI


Learn more about 36V Chain Saw Bare Tool and get this from the store nearest you.




hikoki.co.nz





While not here in NZ yet, I do like the metabo hpt 10" multi-volt table saw. Mains power for the sheltered workshop and batteries on the small on-site jobs.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> My small front garden is looking more and more like a wood yard or a landing at the moment....I got the 365 out of hibernation and finally got it started...after flooding it ...I then ran a tank of fuel through it ...after sharpening the chain...after finding a nail first f&&&ing cut . I've learnt...when you get wood from a tree service and a piece has a cut a 1/3 or so through then stops, it stops because the tree guy hit metal or a stone (usually metal) so DON'T try and finish the cut. I knew the pine had metal in it, in splitting the stuff I found 3 or four massive screws or nails which the tree guy had been lucky enough to avoid...but we all know how chainsaws are magnetically drawn to buried metall...I know all this...so why did I think 'I'll risk it, and just try and finish this cut.....oh &*%$....where's the file?' still, I managed to cut a slot in a chunk to hold the bar and found the file in seconds....and the bar had juddered/kicked on hitting the metal so most cutters just needed a few strokes....4 or so spaced around the chain needed more like 15 strokes but then I was cutting ...at last
> 
> View attachment 819645
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty much all the stuff that was too large to move without risking a hernia or perforated disc now ringed up....or i thought it was...then i noticed one large log left as i was putting the saw away
> 
> oh well...at least its an excuse to get the big saw out again soon.



Ah yes, the perils of 'free' scrounge. 

What did Londonwife think of the mess you made of the front yard?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

KiwiBro said:


> Looks like a really efficient process, SR. Do you have any pics of the bucking please? Every time I have tried this I've had trouble with rounds wrecking my shins or risking breaking ankles walking over the rounds, or tripping and falling off the wagon (ha), etc. I gave up trying to do it but perhaps you have found a way. It sure would save some time and probably some chains.


 It's just a matter of being careful! It really helps to have a decent operator on the tractor that can hold the logs low and get them in the right place,







Once we have some rounds cut, many times I just sit the log on top so we know where it will roll and then it's just run the chainsaw like the log is sitting anyplace other than a trailer or wagon...






If the log isn't positioned right, I just move the tractor so it is, AND we pay attention! IF you can't do that, then this is NOT for you!

No one has fallen off a wagon or hurt an ankle or anything like that, over all the years I've been cutting this way, and we've cut some BIG loads!






SR


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Looking great Jeff. What is the final finish? Lacquer? Poly? Wax?


Spar urethane

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

See what I mean? Tis the season!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's just a matter of being careful! It really helps to have a decent operator on the tractor that can hold the logs low and get them in the right place,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we have some rounds cut, many times I just sit the log on top so we know where it will roll and then it's just run the chainsaw like the log is sitting anyplace other than a trailer or wagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the log isn't positioned right, I just move the tractor so it is, AND we pay attention! IF you can't do that, then this is NOT for you!
> 
> No one has fallen off a wagon or hurt an ankle or anything like that, over all the years I've been cutting this way, and we've cut some BIG loads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Thanks. that's a great system. Yeah, you lost me at "careful" ;-) on the ground, I can't fall far.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> My small front garden is looking more and more like a wood yard or a landing at the moment....I got the 365 out of hibernation and finally got it started...after flooding it ...I then ran a tank of fuel through it ...after sharpening the chain...after finding a nail first f&&&ing cut . I've learnt...when you get wood from a tree service and a piece has a cut a 1/3 or so through then stops, it stops because the tree guy hit metal or a stone (usually metal) so DON'T try and finish the cut. I knew the pine had metal in it, in splitting the stuff I found 3 or four massive screws or nails which the tree guy had been lucky enough to avoid...but we all know how chainsaws are magnetically drawn to buried metall...I know all this...so why did I think 'I'll risk it, and just try and finish this cut.....oh &*%$....where's the file?' still, I managed to cut a slot in a chunk to hold the bar and found the file in seconds....and the bar had juddered/kicked on hitting the metal so most cutters just needed a few strokes....4 or so spaced around the chain needed more like 15 strokes but then I was cutting ...at last
> 
> View attachment 819645
> 
> 
> Well that's pretty much all the stuff that was too large to move without risking a hernia or perforated disc now ringed up....or i thought it was...then i noticed one large log left as i was putting the saw away
> 
> oh well...at least its an excuse to get the big saw out again soon.


That’s a neat looking place. Guessing you are on the outskirts of London?

In honor of my British blood, I’m about to cook some neeps for dinner.


----------



## svk

Another chore off the list. The boiler hasn’t been used for several weeks but I finally cleaned it out and hosed out the furnace room so we can use it for storage. 

Still need to pick up a better chimney brush from TSC and do the chimney plus install a better rope gasket in the door. But that can happen any time between now and fall.


----------



## svk

Other than ****ing up the shifter cable it’s been a pretty productive day.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Hey @Philbert , have you seen the multivolt chainsaw hitachi/hikoki/metabo hpt are doing? They have a range of 18/36v tools that you can plug what looks like a dummy battery that's mains powered into it when you are close to a power outlet. Interesting. i love how even on their official NZ website they have what I can only assume is a hyper-saftey chain arrangement  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36V Chain Saw Bare Tool - HiKOKI
> 
> 
> Learn more about 36V Chain Saw Bare Tool and get this from the store nearest you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hikoki.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not here in NZ yet, I do like the metabo hpt 10" multi-volt table saw. Mains power for the sheltered workshop and batteries on the small on-site jobs.


That arrangment makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MustangMike

I know Deets has built some very strong Hybrids, how does your run? If it is a strong runner I would think it would be a hard saw to part with.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Ah yes, the perils of 'free' scrounge.
> 
> What did Londonwife think of the mess you made of the front yard?


Mess? I thought you liked wood?! hand in your scrounge pass at the door!  I chatted to the neighbour across the street as I sharpened the chain and he described my splits stack as 'a pretty feature' and 'artistic'......although half hour later a pikey knocked at the door to say, 'I take rubbish away, I can take that if you want.'
'No you can't its not rubbish.....its art.'

besides, my two little girls see it as an improptu climbing frame and assault course already....with its own piles of woodchip for a soft landing....they loved it!


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> That’s a neat looking place. Guessing you are on the outskirts of London?
> 
> In honor of my British blood, I’m about to cook some neeps for dinner.



SE19 is the postal zone. I'm by Crystal Palace in south london, zone 3 on the train network of 6. My cycle commute to whitehall is 7.5 miles, once I've gone about a mile I'm into streets of georgian terrace housing but where I am is a big big swathe around London built between the wars as it expanded rapidly. houses here are getting more garden space although London is said to be the greenest city in the world by space as it has so many parks and so many houses with gardens.

Neeps. With Haggis and Tatties?


----------



## H-Ranch

KiwiBro said:


> Looks like you are getting them just in the nick of time. Another year and they'd be growing mushrooms?


Yeah, those were a few logs laying partially suspended on the ground close to my landing so I cut them into 3-4' poles and to the stack they go. Not ideal wood, but no splitting and half the cutting and OWB don't care.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Mess? I thought you liked wood?! hand in your scrounge pass at the door!  I chatted to the neighbour across the street as I sharpened the chain and he descrbed my splits stack as 'a pretty feature' and 'artistic'......although half hour later a pikey knocked at the door to say, 'I take rubbish away, I can take that if you want.'
> 'No you can't its not rubbish.....its art.'



No, no, I was full of admiration of your wood  , I had mentally looked past and excluded that from my 'mess' comment. It's more the chips, noodles, bark crud etc everywhere. I'm sure chicks love that stuff.

How far up the walls are you going to stack?


----------



## H-Ranch

One load for me. 


Three loads for my daughter. She split, hauled, and stacked it all by herself with a little supervision - she wanted to start her own stack so who am I to stop her?


----------



## Plowboy83

MustangMike said:


> I know Deets has built some very strong Hybrids, how does your run? If it is a strong runner I would think it would be a hard saw to part with.


It’s a bad mofo runs a 25 inch bar in the eucalyptus really good it’s nothing like the 066 though. The more I think of it the dumber it seems to get rid of them for a new saw


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-thursday-edition-1.5534439/this-really-strange-spiralling-sea-creature-may-be-the-longest-animal-in-the-ocean-1.5534443



Of course , another predator in Australia that wants to kill you .


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> SE19 is the postal zone. I'm by Crystal Palace in south london, zone 3 on the train network of 6. My cycle commute to whitehall is 7.5 miles, once I've gone about a mile I'm into streets of georgian terrace housing but where I am is a big big swathe around London built between the wars as it expanded rapidly. houses here are getting more garden space although London is said to be the greenest city in the world by space as it has so many parks and so many houses with gardens.
> 
> Neeps. With Haggis and Tatties?


Neeps with polish sausage. I must have missed some of the “stump” cause it had some fibrous pieces.


----------



## Ryan A

One of my two regular customers. I make sure they are good for burning season and then everything else I sell on FB marketplace. Today’s delivery on Philadelphia’s Main Line.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> And now hes going to follow New Yorks lead on how to handle this mess. The virus has proven to be nowhere near what the world wide propaganda machine is making it out to be. When we crawl out from under the hand of communism I hope this country wakes up to how easily they were controlled by over reaching government.


I'm very conservative by nature . But if you think this would have been just another flu season without these drastic measures . Your sorely mistaken. My cousin is a nurse in NYC. Its freaking bad still


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> With his infinite wisdom our governor has deemed car sales non essential and closed all dealers. repair shops can stay open. People are pis$ed. This is a sign in my hometown.
> View attachment 819107


Come over to NY you can buy a car anyday . Even Sunday which you were never able to do in PA


----------



## H-Ranch

Ok, and just one more before dark.


----------



## Ryan A

SS396driver said:


> I'm very conservative by nature . But if you think this would have been just another flu season without these drastic measures . Your sorely mistaken. My cousin is a nurse in NYC. Its freaking bad still



Wawa, our regional convenience store, donated two refrigerated 55’ trailers to our hospital 1 mile away to store the body’s.Sister is a nurse practitioner and she’s got horror stories for days


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> Wawa, our regional convenience store, donated two refrigerated 55’ trailers to our hospital 1 mile away to store the body’s.Sister is a nurse practitioner and she’s got horror stories.


I love Wawa . And Sheetz great places.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> I'm very conservative by nature . But if you think this would have been just another flu season without these drastic measures . Your sorely mistaken. My cousin is a nurse in NYC. Its freaking bad still


 I agree, my wife is an RNCDE on the front lines, and it isn't pretty!

My niece runs a home for handicapped elderly, and one of the residents has it, so now she has it too!

SR


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Hey @Philbert , have you seen the multivolt chainsaw hitachi/hikoki/metabo hpt are doing? They have a range of 18/36v tools that you can plug what looks like a dummy battery that's mains powered into it when you are close to a power outlet. Interesting.


Have not seen those (yet).

Dewalt has some multi-volt batteries, and Makita has some 18+18=36V stuff.

Very creative engineering going on.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Did another chunk of pole saw work on the roadway. Close to 1/4 mile, both sides of the road. Enrolled my oldest son to pitch brush. This stretch is one of the few areas around that has quite a bit of oak and maple. Cutting a 2-3” hardwood limb with the saw fully extended sure takes some energy. Then you get to a big balsam and need to cut 20 plus limbs off the damn thing. And with those ones gone, now the branches around them will wrap back around the tree into the open air. Hate those things. 

My back is pretty tight. Going to hit the sauna shortly. 

One more stretch to go. The shortest stretch but a lot of cutting to do as the end of the road historically got very little attention and as a result is very grown in.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> I'm very conservative by nature . But if you think this would have been just another flu season without these drastic measures . Your sorely mistaken. My cousin is a nurse in NYC. Its freaking bad still


Homeless shelter in Boston, 397 tested, 146 positive and *NONE* of those positives showed symptoms. Test, Test, and test some more.









CDC reviewing ‘stunning’ universal testing results from Boston homeless shelter


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is now “actively looking into” results from universal COVID-19 testing at Pine Street Inn homeless shelter.




www.boston25news.com





Tomorrow we find out of the govt here is gonna reduce our alert level. Our community testing is relatively high but I still worry about the asyms spreading it and would prefer we had greater testing before they ease up the restrictions.


----------



## Logger nate

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey fellas does anyone run a 661? I was thinking of selling my 066 and 044-046 hybrid and getting one. I’m not sure if it’s worth it. Not sure if there’s much advantage with the 661 over the 066


Personally I would much prefer the 661over the 660, I’m a big fan of the electronic carbs and spring AV. 

A ported 462 might be a good option? Unless milling or constantly in big wood, I don’t have much experience with hard wood though. Even stock 462 isn’t too far behind a 661, and filter stays clean quite a bit longer.


----------



## U&A

All cleaned up after a days work. Man this thing is a riot !!







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

KiwiBro said:


> Homeless shelter in Boston, 397 tested, 146 positive and *NONE* of those positives showed symptoms. Test, Test, and test some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC reviewing ‘stunning’ universal testing results from Boston homeless shelter
> 
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is now “actively looking into” results from universal COVID-19 testing at Pine Street Inn homeless shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boston25news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we find out of the govt here is gonna reduce our alert level. Our community testing is relatively high but I still worry about the asyms spreading it and would prefer we had greater testing before they ease up the restrictions.


Been a lot of wrong tests done here so hard to know for sure. Other covid like the common cold give false positive results. So now they are cracking down some on the flight by night outfits sucking federal teet.


----------



## muad

No scrounging today. Instead I did some maintenance on the truck. The new tires are rubbing the front bumper on certain turns, depending on if the body flexes. I shimmed the bumper out with a few washers, but it wasn't enough. Gonna used some bolts this time and move her out an inch or so. 

Also snagged another 254 off FB. I hope shes as clean as she looks in the pictures.


----------



## Cowboy254

Final clean up day at this spot on the farm today. Raked up all the bark and splitting junk. A couple of ranger loads of stuff. 




Found this little guy under there, the deadly drop-frog, doing whatever it is frogs do.







Split up the rest of the smallest blue gum log and lit another fire for good measure. The peppermint in the background will be the next load. 







Then there's the next scrounge location. Mitch said I could have these. A peppermint, a small white gum and several more blue gum logs.




Heading out again now to check on my fires and load up the remaining peppermint. These logs will be for another day.


----------



## turnkey4099

Working on weights to build back some strength in the arms shoulders. I've got a couple 5lb hand weights and today fixed two buckets with a gallon of water each for curls coming off the floor. 

I've got to get back to where I can effectively pull a starting cord! Does anyone have a cite to some good exercises usuing such equipment?

Loading up the truck tomorrow to go on the locust scrounge on Monday. 4 or 5 small locusts up on a steep sidehill that have to be riggled to pull away from a fence. I'm taking the 16" ladder in two pieces, one to climb up the bank, the other to get the cable into the tree. 362/16", 210/16" and 193T/14". Tim, the owner. has been warned he may be my saw starter.

Pretty much a dead day tomorrow so I may start moving wood into the shed and porch for the winter supply, A bit early but I gotta keep active.


----------



## KiwiBro

Here's one for you @chipper1


----------



## Cowboy254

Back from farm trip #2 with a little under a cube of peppermint after picking up a little under a cube of blue gum before. 




Scrounge and clean-up completed. That ugly forky bit nearest the tailgate is in the heater now.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Working on weights to build back some strength in the arms shoulders. I've got a couple 5lb hand weights and today fixed two buckets with a gallon of water each for curls coming off the floor.
> 
> I've got to get back to where I can effectively pull a starting cord! Does anyone have a cite to some good exercises usuing such equipment?
> 
> Loading up the truck tomorrow to go on the locust scrounge on Monday. 4 or 5 small locusts up on a steep sidehill that have to be riggled to pull away from a fence. I'm taking the 16" ladder in two pieces, one to climb up the bank, the other to get the cable into the tree. 362/16", 210/16" and 193T/14". Tim, the owner. has been warned he may be my saw starter.
> 
> Pretty much a dead day tomorrow so I may start moving wood into the shed and porch for the winter supply, A bit early but I gotta keep active.



Lots of exercises you can do but if you're wanting to be able to start a saw, this is the one you need to do. You can do it with a bucket just as well as a dumbbell. 

 

Yes, it is me


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a MS460 clone one could use instead of the barbell. [emoji848]

Just refrain from turning on the ignition. [emoji51]


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Working on weights to build back some strength in the arms shoulders. I've got a couple 5lb hand weights and today fixed two buckets with a gallon of water each for curls coming off the floor.
> 
> I've got to get back to where I can effectively pull a starting cord! Does anyone have a cite to some good exercises usuing such equipment?
> 
> Loading up the truck tomorrow to go on the locust scrounge on Monday. 4 or 5 small locusts up on a steep sidehill that have to be riggled to pull away from a fence. I'm taking the 16" ladder in two pieces, one to climb up the bank, the other to get the cable into the tree. 362/16", 210/16" and 193T/14". Tim, the owner. has been warned he may be my saw starter.
> 
> Pretty much a dead day tomorrow so I may start moving wood into the shed and porch for the winter supply, A bit early but I gotta keep active.


I have some rubber straps that have a molded block on one end. You can put them anywhere in a door frame, close the door, and do any pulling exercise. You could put put it between the floor and door and pretty much duplicate the pulling stroke of starting a saw on the ground. I’ll see if I can find the name.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Here's one for you @chipper1




Great PSA rabbit hole there Kiwi !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A little back history on that. It’s probably from a Walmart fire pit. The legs last forever but the metal “bowl” that sits on top rusts out in 3-4 seasons.



hi svk - you probably are right. hadn't thot too much about its origins, but WM fp makes sense. guess i will semi-repurpse it! lol. had wondered if maybe a pot stand of some sort. big pot! lol... has spring shown up in ur neck of the woods yet? or trying to arrive, maybe?....

down here, a/c yesterday afternoon, heater ON this morning... now thunderstorms with tons of thunder. non-stop. sounds like an artillery front from WWII along the D-Day activities... beach head. dark out, some snow mite help... lol, plenty hail last nite just N of us... some reported to be billiard ball sized!

billiard ball size hail?... 'NO THANKS!'


----------



## muad

Speaking of fire pits. I need some ideas. I'm thinking of making one with yard pavers, versus metal. Not sure yet. If I did do metal, I'd want a good one that would last. 

My wife and daughter want a small pit/sitting area out back.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Wide tractor rim raised/vented with pavers works. Easy to clean out. Just don't give it too much air or winds will turn it into a blast furnace.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Final clean up day at this spot on the farm today. Raked up all the bark and splitting junk. A couple of ranger loads of stuff. . . .
> Heading out again now to check on my fires and load up the remaining peppermint. These logs will be for another day.


Was going to ask what you did with all the stringy stuff in the first photo; later photo answered that!

I still remember a time, not long ago, when fires still made you guys nervous down there!

Philbert


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Speaking of fire pits. I need some ideas. I'm thinking of making one with yard pavers, versus metal. Not sure yet. If I did do metal, I'd want a good one that would last.
> 
> My wife and daughter want a small pit/sitting area out back.


I think they do make better ones but the price goes up. 

If I wanted a good permanent pit I’d go for the round metal frame that has a bracket for the swing away cooking grate. They are designed to have the rounded pavers put around the outside. Then you’ve got the best of both worlds. 

I always worry about a metal only pit because you are one slip from picking up a nasty burn. With pavers around it you have a place to put your feet up.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I think they do make better ones but the price goes up.
> 
> If I wanted a good permanent pit I’d go for the round metal frame that has a bracket for the swing away cooking grate. They are designed to have the rounded pavers put around the outside. Then you’ve got the best of both worlds.
> 
> I always worry about a metal only pit because you are one slip from picking up a nasty burn. With pavers around it you have a place to put your feet up.



Would love the swing away grate. My buddy picked up one from Rural King with a cooking grate, and it was OK. Pretty cheaply made. I'm pretty sure it's probably scrap metal by now, as that was 2-3 summers ago. Haven't been over there in a while.


----------



## muad

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wide tractor rim raised/vented with pavers works. Easy to clean out. Just don't give it too much air or winds will turn it into a blast furnace.



Not a bad idea! Thanks brother!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I think they do make better ones but the price goes up. *If I wanted a good permanent pit I’d go for the round metal frame that has a bracket for the swing away cooking grate.* They are designed to have the rounded pavers put around the outside. Then you’ve got the best of both worlds. I always worry about a metal only pit because you are one slip from picking up a nasty burn. With pavers around it you have a place to put your feet up.



many ways to accomplish that, but for sure... once the wood coals such as hickory, oak or mesquite have burned down to a red hot coals bed... and as u look at it... you will say!: 'gzz, now wouldn't _that_ be nice to grill a steak over!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> Would love the swing away grate. My buddy picked up one from Rural King with a cooking grate, and it was OK. Pretty cheaply made. I'm pretty sure it's probably scrap metal by now, as that was 2-3 summers ago. Haven't been over there in a while.



if u can weld, or have a friend who can... skies the limit!


----------



## Logger nate

sixonetonoffun said:


> Wide tractor rim raised/vented with pavers works. Easy to clean out. Just don't give it too much air or winds will turn it into a blast furnace.


Yep 


Took a load of wood to my buddy’s shop that’s been in the trailer all winter 
nice dry stuff, sure split easy.
Still little snow left, was over his windows not too long ago


----------



## farmer steve

Found this little guy under a rubber tarp on a wood pile this morning. Hope he isn't the corona type.


----------



## muad

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if u can weld, or have a friend who can... skies the limit!



I'm OK at welding. Took three years of metal shop in HS, but that was 20 years ago! Once in a while I'll do some mig welds to fix stuff using my buddies welder. I need to buy one, as I could totally put one to use on the farm.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> *I'm OK at welding. Took three years of metal shop in HS,* but that was 20 years ago! Once in a while I'll do some mig welds to fix stuff using my buddies welder. I need to buy one, as I could totally put one to use on the farm.



should have 'the basics' down pat, then!  entry level units are budget minded! this from HF at $120. add in a 20% coupon and its a deal!  125 amp. that should handle up to 1/2" plate relatively easy with some good Ving and bead running. I have a *Miller 225 amp arc*. most of the heavy welding I have done has fallen in the 85-100 amp range... up to quarter plate, etc. sometimes HI and sometimes Low. I fabbed up some 1/2" stuff with ease HI 125 or so... 1/8th or 3/16th rod... arc not as clean as wire, for example... but definitely deep penetrating! for light I prefer oxy/act or... heliarc!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> Not a bad idea! Thanks brother!



I have seen them in parks, camp sites... for the fire pit. big rims. or similar -


----------



## H-Ranch

Cleaning up a bit of trash I cut on my own trails this winter. First load may end up in the burn pile of it doesn't dry out. Maybe some of the second. If it dries then it will be mixed in for shoulder season.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Not a bad idea! Thanks brother!


I’ve tried some different ones and like this by far the best, goes through wood little faster but no smoke in your face! Goes straight up.


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> Speaking of fire pits. I need some ideas. I'm thinking of making one with yard pavers, versus metal. Not sure yet. If I did do metal, I'd want a good one that would last.





svk said:


> If I wanted a good permanent pit I’d go for the round metal frame that has a bracket for the swing away cooking grate.





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have seen them in parks, camp sites... for the fire pit. big rims. or similar -


A semi-truck rim is often a low cost approach. Used, damaged from a truck tire shop.

These guys make park grade equipment - I bought a picnic table from them 20+ years ago and the frame still looks like new:








Campfire Rings


Wheelchair accessible, for large groups or multi-level, Pilot Rock has those options and several other styles!




www.pilotrock.com





Philbert


----------



## muad

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> should have 'the basics' down pat, then!  entry level units are budget minded! this from HF at $120. add in a 20% coupon and its a deal!  125 amp. that should handle up to 1/2" plate relatively easy with some good Ving and bead running. I have a *Miller 225 amp arc*. most of the heavy welding I have done has fallen in the 85-100 amp range... up to quarter plate, etc. sometimes HI and sometimes Low. I fabbed up some 1/2" stuff with ease HI 125 or so... 1/8th or 3/16th rod... arc not as clean as wire, for example... but definitely deep penetrating! for light I prefer oxy/act or... heliarc!



I learned mig on my Buddy's Miller. we built a go-kart of our schedule 40 pipe. it was a tank! 

That's funny you mention the HF model, that looks like the exact one my other buddy has that I've used lately. LOL. 

I need to build a cart for my new to me generator. Maybe I "need" to buy a welder of my own to build it.


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> A semi-truck rim is often a low cost approach. Used, damaged from a truck tire shop.
> 
> These guys make park grade equipment - I bought a picnic table from them 20+ years ago and the frame still looks like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campfire Rings
> 
> 
> Wheelchair accessible, for large groups or multi-level, Pilot Rock has those options and several other styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilotrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Just secured a couple semi rims. One of my best friends runs a tow truck company, and I help with with their IT needs. 

Wife likes the idea, and she's off on Pinterest looking at options LOL


----------



## svk

Man. Woke up with a splitting headache this morning. As soon as I started moving around I had a ton of sinus drainage which I’m sure is a result of emptying the boiler without a respirator/“mask” on. Finally emptied my stomach of the drainage around 8 and slept for a couple hours. Just finished lunch and feel better now. Since my back is already sore I think I’ll go finish up the road so the chiropractor can adjust me tomorrow.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Lots of exercises you can do but if you're wanting to be able to start a saw, this is the one you need to do. You can do it with a bucket just as well as a dumbbell.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is me




Thank you! That looks to be just what I need. I'll use a bucket until I get to Wal Mart for a heavier dumbbell mine are only 5lb.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Man. Woke up with a splitting headache this morning. As soon as I started moving around I had a ton of sinus drainage which I’m sure is a result of emptying the boiler without a respirator/“mask” on. Finally emptied my stomach of the drainage around 8 and slept for a couple hours. Just finished lunch and feel better now. Since my back is already sore I think I’ll go finish up the road so the chiropractor can adjust me tomorrow.



Bummer man. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Found this little guy under a rubber tarp on a wood pile this morning. Hope he isn't the corona type.
> View attachment 819968


As long as you don’t eat him you’ll be fine. Lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I have some rubber straps that have a molded block on one end. You can put them anywhere in a door frame, close the door, and do any pulling exercise. You could put put it between the floor and door and pretty much duplicate the pulling stroke of starting a saw on the ground. I’ll see if I can find the name.



I think I already have a couple of them plus some ?resistance straps? from hip replacementsome 20 years ago. No idea where they are though.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Would love the swing away grate. My buddy picked up one from Rural King with a cooking grate, and it was OK. Pretty cheaply made. I'm pretty sure it's probably scrap metal by now, as that was 2-3 summers ago. Haven't been over there in a while.


I couldn’t tell you where I saw it, maybe Menards but it was thick, everything was 1/4” or thicker metal. Must have weighed over 100 lbs just fir the ring and grate. 

A guy could always google where the campgrounds order from Those last for decades even with drunk hooligans using them every day.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Bummer man. I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks. I’m back to about 95 percent. Heading out shortly.


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more out of my woods for the ready to burn this week pile by the OWB. Wood is dry and light so it's good for April burning. And *somebody* cut those a little short for stacking anyhow.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Had to do something while being locked down. Don't know if you can see that small oak burl in one picture at base of tree.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> A guy could always google where the campgrounds order from



This place:



Philbert said:


> These guys make park grade equipment - I bought a picnic table from them 20+ years ago and the frame still looks like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campfire Rings
> 
> 
> Wheelchair accessible, for large groups or multi-level, Pilot Rock has those options and several other styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilotrock.com



Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> Thank you! That looks to be just what I need. I'll use a bucket until I get to Wal Mart for a heavier dumbbell mine are only 5lb.


Dont just jump into a routine. PM me my wife will walk you thru the steps no charge . 20 years a personal trainer . Dont go HEAVY you will tear something again . Takes time


----------



## SS396driver

Well the plant stand is done . Still needs a week for the epoxy to be fully cured


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I think I already have a couple of them plus some ?resistance straps? from hip replacementsome 20 years ago. No idea where they are though.


Yep, mine are from new knees.


----------



## H-Ranch

2 loads of highly valuable black walnut uglies and splits. Well, there's really no such thing as a firewood ugly - they are all beautiful. More loads ready to go after dinner.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> How far up the walls are you going to stack?



Ah well I assume you are confused by the pile(s) to CSS, and the lack of room below the windows, and thinking where is it going to go? Well yes indeed, there lies a problem. I think you've seen photos before of my rear garden stacks? that is where I store something like 24m3 and run out of room. Being an addict I ignored the wife's rolling eyes and started stacking out the front a few years ago and soon saw some advantages. There are disadvantages too... there is far more space to the rear which i have to use, and I truly dislike running the saw at the front of the house with less trees, shrubs and fences the noise carries further and in this dense residential area that isn't entirely good for neighbourly relations However I have to hand carry all logs from the front, through the garage and to the back garden... which although not far is soon a very tiring ball ache of a job that takes time needlessly as I'm sure you'll know. So being able to css about 4m3 at the front, and save not just carrying it to the back, but also carrying it back to the front as most of that goes in the car boot again and off to mum once dry, is a major benefit. Most of my wood dries for 2 years but I try to maximise my 'minimised wood hand carrying' by drying a lot of soft wood there each summer and moving one summer seasoned to mum. The only stuff I cut out the front is stuff that is too big to shift by hand.. that was why the 365 got to play.. Now stuff has been bucked I tidied the front a bit, shifted 2 cars out the way and spent a while ferrying all the longer, thinner stuff out the back. what's left is probably about enough to give a second row of soft wood, up to window height, and dry fast before going off to mum. So fear not...I will allow my children to continue to see the sun from out of the ground floor windows


----------



## muad

All y'all splitting by hand made me feel lazy. Had to fell one of the apple trees that died this winter. Was bummed. It produced a good wheel-barrow load. I decided to dust off the ole x27 and split it by hand. I need to do that more often. 

Had a buddy over and we went walking in the woods. The last wind storm brought down a bunch if dead ash. I've got several years worth of firewood laying on the ground. A lot of it will probably rot before I get to it


----------



## svk

Headed out with pole saw again this afternoon. Did the last 1/4 of the road but only got the north side done. This stretch never got the first round of trimming beyond what a chainsaw could reach so there was a lot of work to be done. I was sweating and hung my jacket on a tree so I’ll have to head back down to grab it. 

My back doesn’t hurt tonight like it did yesterday but my arms are definitely tired.

Ended the day with some cabbage and sausage plus corn on the cob.


----------



## old CB

Fire pits . . . In most parts of the world, very cool. We happen to live in "high desert" up here, 6,000--8500' above sea level in my community. The driest country you can imagine, and it's all pine forest.

Some years back, a friend up the road wanted help one day to burn off a bunch of slash that a previous owner of his property had pushed into a mining pit. I went up there one day, midwinter, and helped burn this pile of crap. There was knee-deep snow on the ground, hard to walk through. We had to fight to get that $hit ignited and keep it burning. We got a bunch of it burned and called it quits about 4 pm. Then shoveled a ton of snow on it--easy to do as there was plenty available.

Two days later, early in the morning Dave was shaving and caught a strange glint from the window. Flames leaping 2' in the air from that pit.

Which explains why our fire chief and others were on hand yesterday afternoon when a bunch of out-of-town folks were enjoying a campfire on national forest land during a "fire ban" (they were just beyond the big sign announcing it). I'm sure they thought it was cool, as there's still patches of snow from the 15" we got a couple days back. Someone among them was presented with a $500 fine. No sympathy here.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> I truly dislike running the saw at the front of the house with less trees, shrubs and fences the noise carries further and in this dense residential area that isn't entirely good for neighbourly relations However I have to hand carry all logs from the front, through the garage and to the back garden... which although not far is soon a very tiring ball ache of a job that takes time needlessly as I'm sure you'll know.


Your issue, in kiwi parlance, is a classic mullet dilemma. 



This is to say, that with an electric saw you could be all business in the front and party out the back.

You're welcome.


----------



## H-Ranch

3 loads of highly valuable black walnut to finish the evening.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

KiwiBro said:


> This is to say, that with an electric saw you could be all business in the front and party out the back.


 You must watch Delos you-tubes...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

Sawyer Rob said:


> You must watch Delos you-tubes...
> 
> SR


Had to google it and all I got was a buncha people in boats?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Several pages back in this thread, my friend who helped me that day, wanted this top log for payment for his help,







So today, being another nice day, I loaded it on the BSM, and this log looked REALLY good!






and we started milling it,






BUT, it didn't take too long, and we found some wire in the log. (you can see the black spot in the end of the log) SO, we ended up cutting 2' off the log to clear all the wire and kept milling,






But, my friend still ended up with some pretty nice looking lumber,






Next, I will start splitting all the rounds we cut to length earlier...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

KiwiBro said:


> Had to google it and all I got was a buncha people in boats?


 Brian, the owner of that boat, says "business in the front and party out the back" at the end of every vid...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

Sawyer Rob said:


> Brian, the owner of that boat, says "business in the front and party out the back" at the end of every vid...
> 
> SR


Ah, thanks for the explanation. I guess it's a universal maxim.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Headed out with pole saw again this afternoon. Did the last 1/4 of the road but only got the north side done. This stretch never got the first round of trimming beyond what a chainsaw could reach so there was a lot of work to be done. I was sweating and hung my jacket on a tree so I’ll have to head back down to grab it.
> 
> My back doesn’t hurt tonight like it did yesterday but my arms are definitely tired.
> 
> Ended the day with some cabbage and sausage plus corn on the cob.
> View attachment 820094


 Fried cabbage, oh hell yeah!


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> 3 loads of highly valuable black walnut to finish the evening.
> View attachment 820099
> View attachment 820100
> View attachment 820101


You’ve kept that wheelbarrow very busy this spring!


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Fried cabbage, oh hell yeah!


I used andouille instead of kielbasa this time and even got a compliment from the wife about how good it tasted.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> You’ve kept that wheelbarrow very busy this spring!


LOL! With social distancing and stay at home orders I'm trying to maximize the wood from my neighbor's wood lot before everything leafs out and it's harder to get through where there are no trails. This is my exercise program now. Otherwise I'm just sitting here drinking beer!

I figure I'm approaching 90 wheelbarrow loads in my low impact firewood gathering. There sure are faster, more efficient ways to collect firewood, and I've passed on numerous opportunities on Craigslist in what seems to me is non-essential travel, but this is what is available to me and I'm making the most of it. I've probably stacked close to 40% of what I burn in a year so it's been good.

Plus with @Cowboy254 slacking off for a bit, somebody had to post photos.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Headed out with pole saw again this afternoon. Did the last 1/4 of the road but only got the north side done. This stretch never got the first round of trimming beyond what a chainsaw could reach so there was a lot of work to be done. I was sweating and hung my jacket on a tree so I’ll have to head back down to grab it.
> 
> My back doesn’t hurt tonight like it did yesterday but my arms are definitely tired.
> 
> Ended the day with some cabbage and sausage plus corn on the cob.
> View attachment 820094



Would so smash that!! Yum!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Finished cleaning up the top of the Norway Maple I cut down the other day, did some maint work to the F-150, then started making another bench, this one for my next door neighbor.

The bench itself is half round Black Oak (the twin piece of the one I used for my cabin), and I found a piece of 4" thick Red Oak that was just the right size to turn into legs. It has all been sanded, now just need to cut the back of the bench the right width for the legs, assemble and put a finish on it.

Also called my Tree Guy to have him look at a neighbor's problem. The neighbor mostly lives upstate, the house was his Mom's (she made it well into her 90s) but had been built by his Dad (who I never met). A very large Blue Spruce started to uproot and is leaning against and over the garage, which is attached to the house. Does not look like much damage, but a severe storm is predicted for Tue, so my Tree Guy will be here tomorrow morning with a crane to remove the tree from the garage. I'm sure I'll be watching the action.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> 3 loads of highly valuable black walnut to finish the evening.
> View attachment 820099
> View attachment 820100
> View attachment 820101





H-Ranch said:


> Plus with @Cowboy254 slacking off for a bit, somebody had to post photos.





I know. I didn't scrounge today and I probably won't tomorrow  . To be fair though, I did scrounge 4 cubes or so the last two days. But look out Wednesday, it'll be ON! The poor old 460 hasn't had much love recently, I'll take it out and see if it stihl runs.




This is what those blue gum logs yielded in the last 10 days or so, at least a couple of cords worth, all fiskared other than the unsplittable crotch in the lower part of the pile. I'll take this down to my brother and as far as he is concerned, it will be one metric [email protected] of BTUs. Too green for this winter but will be good for next year.

During peak burning season, we would go through a well piled wheelbarrow load a day or a cube a week. I like what you're doing, it sure adds up quite quickly if you're consistent. It has taken me a fair while to learn. Historically, when I was on the scrounge, I would typically go until I was completely knackered and then it would take me two days to recover. More recently, I have mostly just picked up a Ranger load each time which is close to a cube and it doesn't wear me out and I can happily do that each day indefinitely. 



MustangMike said:


> Finished cleaning up the top of the Norway Maple I cut down the other day, did some maint work to the F-150, then started making another bench, this one for my next door neighbor.
> 
> The bench itself is half round Black Oak (the twin piece of the one I used for my cabin), and I found a piece of 4" thick Red Oak that was just the right size to turn into legs. It has all been sanded, now just need to cut the back of the bench the right width for the legs, assemble and put a finish on it.
> 
> Also called my Tree Guy to have him look at a neighbor's problem. The neighbor mostly lives upstate, the house was his Mom's (she made it well into her 90s) but had been built by his Dad (who I never met). A very large Blue Spruce started to uproot and is leaning against and over the garage, which is attached to the house. Does not look like much damage, but a severe storm is predicted for Tue, so my Tree Guy will be here tomorrow morning with a crane to remove the tree from the garage. I'm sure I'll be watching the action.



Make sure you grab that spruce. I've heard there's nothing it can't do .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I know it's not the size of the loads you guys are posting but the total volume is starting to add up. 3 more ready to burn.
> View attachment 819562
> View attachment 819563
> View attachment 819564


It's looking real good.
Most of what I've been cutting for myself this yr has been 8" or less, and a good amount of 2", I really hate leaving the small stuff lay as it's very solid wood and it burns nicely. The woodshed is about 95% full now, and I only started loading it around the beginning of the yr. 
Little pieces all adding up, much like wheelbarrow loads. The funny thing is I normally bring all my wood into the house one wheelbarrow load at a time .


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Here's one for you @chipper1



Yep, as previously stated, why the heck are people investing anything there.
You know I could say a lot more...
I'll just say I may not be building the barn, I've been talking to the wife about the possibilities of buying another property with the barn already built on it(may not be for a while, but a big sale is coming), I'm watching what's happening very closely.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Wawa, our regional convenience store, donated two refrigerated 55’ trailers to our hospital 1 mile away to store the body’s.Sister is a nurse practitioner and she’s got horror stories for days


My niece is at ground zero in NYC, same there with the semi trailers . She says the sirens are pretty much constant.


Ryan A said:


> One of my two regular customers. I make sure they are good for burning season and then everything else I sell on FB marketplace. Today’s delivery on Philadelphia’s Main Line.View attachment 819686


I was surprised I sold a cord yesterday. I was glad to get it off the trailer, wouldn't want to have to throw it all off just to free up my trailer for summer.


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> The more I think of it the dumber it seems to get rid of them for a new saw


This.


----------



## Cowboy254

80°F. 

And this is why I have to scrounge so much. Cowgirl and the stove. She's so worried about burning so little, or so much, that she makes certain she generally overdoes it, or occasionally underdoes it. 

Look at the thermometer. Do you want it to be warmer or cooler. Are you going to be in the house for the next 6 hours or not. Put more or less wood in the fire with more or less air. It's so uncomplicated that even I can understand it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Was making great progress this morning then boom, stupidity in full force.
> 
> I was working on the new to me truck. I thought I was cutting the broken ebrake cable. I accidentally cut the shifting cable. So a number of bad words were said then I got along with my day.
> 
> Truck is washed up and washed out. Just debating putting the tool box from my other truck on it.
> 
> View attachment 819577


Dang buddy , and getting sick .
I'm thinking you better go buy some lottery tickets, you have to be about out of bad luck for a while.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> *Dont just jump into a routine.* PM me my wife will walk you thru the steps no charge . 20 years a personal trainer . *Dont go HEAVY you will tear something again . Takes time*



There is merit in this. That said, the bent over row is virtually bullet proof as exercises go. Minimal involvement of the more vulnerable rotator cuff muscles, particularly supraspinatus. Worst case scenario, Harry will get some DOMS from trying to move too much weight but is highly unlikely to tear anything. It does make sense to ease into things, however.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> 80°F.
> 
> And this is why I have to scrounge so much. Cowgirl and the stove. She's so worried about burning so little, or so much, that she makes certain she generally overdoes it, or occasionally underdoes it.
> 
> Look at the thermometer. Do you want it to be warmer or cooler. Are you going to be in the house for the next 6 hours or not. Put more or less wood in the fire with more or less air. It's so uncomplicated that even I can understand it.


I like burning cookies in the shoulder season, especially the fall. They are thin and heat up quickly, but the coals are very small and cease to put out substantial heat quickly, so when you stop putting cookies in the stove stops putting out much heat.
That being said I had a small fire this morning because it was pretty mild out this morning and it warmed up nicely today. Everything was great until I let the house to chase down a saw for another member, came home and it was 74/5 in the house, the girls decided to make bread and some desserts .
Oh well, it could have been worse, like your tropical paradise  .


----------



## al-k

Small price to pay for fresh bread and tasty desserts.


----------



## James Miller

For those that get poison what do you use on it? 
As much as I hate the new mask rule I dug one of these out of a box in the garage. There atleast 15 years old so can't catch to much crap for wareing it.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I like burning cookies in the shoulder season, especially the fall. They are thin and heat up quickly, but the coals are very small and cease to put out substantial heat quickly, so when you stop putting cookies in the stove stops putting out much heat.
> That being said I had a small fire this morning because it was pretty mild out this morning and it warmed up nicely today. Everything was great until I let the house to chase down a saw for another member, came home and it was 74/5 in the house, the girls decided to make bread and some desserts .
> Oh well, it could have been worse, like your tropical paradise  .


I'd be running around in my underwear if the house was 74/5*. 68 is perfect 70 is getting a bit warm.


----------



## farmer steve

al-k said:


> Small price to pay for fresh bread and tasty desserts.


Speaking of which I hope you get your favorite cake today. Happy Birthday Al. Have a good one sir.


----------



## square1

H-Ranch said:


> 2 more out of my woods for the ready to burn this week pile by the OWB. Wood is dry and light so it's good for April burning. And *somebody* cut those a little short for stacking anyhow.
> View attachment 820020
> 
> View attachment 820021





svk said:


> You’ve kept that wheelbarrow very busy this spring!


I was going to ask how many tires H-Ranch had replaced on that wheelbarrow. Probably has more miles on that than his vehicle during lockdown


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Fire pits . . . In most parts of the world, very cool. We happen to live in "high desert" up here, 6,000--8500' above sea level in my community. The driest country you can imagine, and it's all pine forest.
> 
> Some years back, a friend up the road wanted help one day to burn off a bunch of slash that a previous owner of his property had pushed into a mining pit. I went up there one day, midwinter, and helped burn this pile of crap. There was knee-deep snow on the ground, hard to walk through. We had to fight to get that $hit ignited and keep it burning. We got a bunch of it burned and called it quits about 4 pm. Then shoveled a ton of snow on it--easy to do as there was plenty available.
> 
> Two days later, early in the morning Dave was shaving and caught a strange glint from the window. Flames leaping 2' in the air from that pit.
> 
> Which explains why our fire chief and others were on hand yesterday afternoon when a bunch of out-of-town folks were enjoying a campfire on national forest land during a "fire ban" (they were just beyond the big sign announcing it). I'm sure they thought it was cool, as there's still patches of snow from the 15" we got a couple days back. Someone among them was presented with a $500 fine. No sympathy here.


I build some big brush fires. I let the stuff build up till it rains then torch it, and sit on my bench and drink a beer. Last week we had some crazy wind , 20 miles per hour with gusts of 40. I had a little pile of Oak bark and splinters and was thinking of lighting it, then a big gust blew up. So I decided to wait. Couple days later I decided to burn up the pile while I was splitting. It had rained all night and was a perfect time to burn. I saw my neighbor so walked down to chat, and ask if the smoke bothered him. He said the smoke wasn’t blowing his way and he didn’t care, but the state had put a fire ban on, till further notice. I figured it was in case something got away it would tax the fire dept, so I put it out.


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> Your issue, in kiwi parlance, is a classic mullet dilemma.
> View attachment 820098
> 
> 
> This is to say, that with an electric saw you could be all business in the front and party out the back.
> 
> You're welcome.


Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? If I were starting out now, knowing what I do now, I'd give serious thought to a quality electric saw instead of my little ms180. It could be corded, I've a power socket on the outside of the garage wall right where I tend to do my cutting.... But I think it's still want the 365. Speaking of which I think I ought to have another go at tuning it, I know a few of you guys run them, how the **** of you tube the thing by ear!? Fairly sure it's bouncing off the limiter like crazy when piss revving, but fine in wood. Dont think it's right though, it would bog in the pine if I put a bit of weight on it which I didn't expect. Having a limited carb there's less than a turn on the screw stop to stop so I don't know how far of factory I have put it and I can't tell 4 striking apart from bouncing off the limiter. Any tips for a guy without a tachometer?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I build some big brush fires. I let the stuff build up till it rains then torch it, and sit on my bench and drink a beer. Last week we had some crazy wind , 20 miles per hour with gusts of 40. I had a little pile of Oak bark and splinters and was thinking of lighting it, then a big gust blew up. So I decided to wait. Couple days later I decided to burn up the pile while I was splitting. It had rained all night and was a perfect time to burn. I saw my neighbor so walked down to chat, and ask if the smoke bothered him. He said the smoke wasn’t blowing his way and he didn’t care, but the state had put a fire ban on, till further notice. I figured it was in case something got away it would tax the fire dept, so I put it out.


Restrictions here too. “Personal” fires (ie fire pits) are still allowed here but must be 3’ in diameter or smaller. No burning permits for brush etc are being issued until further notice for the entire state. Which sucks cause they had a good system where you could pay $5 then register your fire online of by phone each time you wanted to burn. They’d tell you the restrictions each time you burn when you called in.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Finished cleaning up the top of the Norway Maple I cut down the other day, did some maint work to the F-150, then started making another bench, this one for my next door neighbor.
> 
> The bench itself is half round Black Oak (the twin piece of the one I used for my cabin), and I found a piece of 4" thick Red Oak that was just the right size to turn into legs. It has all been sanded, now just need to cut the back of the bench the right width for the legs, assemble and put a finish on it.
> 
> Also called my Tree Guy to have him look at a neighbor's problem. The neighbor mostly lives upstate, the house was his Mom's (she made it well into her 90s) but had been built by his Dad (who I never met). A very large Blue Spruce started to uproot and is leaning against and over the garage, which is attached to the house. Does not look like much damage, but a severe storm is predicted for Tue, so my Tree Guy will be here tomorrow morning with a crane to remove the tree from the garage. I'm sure I'll be watching the action.


Mike, is that blue spruce worthy of milling?

My home town has/had a lot of blue spruce as yard trees. Pretty hardy tree although a dirty tree. My childhood home had one of the larger ones in town. About 15 years ago the top 10’ broke off in a heavy storm. The last time I drove by, ur appears a new top has started growing again. 

In 40’s they were widening our street and were going to cut it down. The wife of the original owner of the house climbed the tree and sat in it for several days until the road work had been completed.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> LOL! With social distancing and stay at home orders I'm trying to maximize the wood from my neighbor's wood lot before everything leafs out and it's harder to get through where there are no trails. This is my exercise program now. Otherwise I'm just sitting here drinking beer!
> 
> I figure I'm approaching 90 wheelbarrow loads in my low impact firewood gathering. There sure are faster, more efficient ways to collect firewood, and I've passed on numerous opportunities on Craigslist in what seems to me is non-essential travel, but this is what is available to me and I'm making the most of it. I've probably stacked close to 40% of what I burn in a year so it's been good.
> 
> Plus with @Cowboy254 slacking off for a bit, somebody had to post photos.


That’s a lot of wood! Have you counted how many wheelbarrow loads per cord? I usually figure about 16-20 depending on the heap.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Restrictions here too. “Personal” fires (ie fire pits) are still allowed here but must be 3’ in diameter or smaller. No burning permits are being issued until further notice for the entire state. Which sucks cause they had a good system where you could pay $5 then register your fire online of by phone each time you wanted to burn. They’d tell you the restrictions each time you burn when you called in.


I don't remember if you saw my burn pile? It's kind of close to the woods on one side and the mowed yard on the other. I keep a pretty close watch on it when burning. Usually take the blower and blow all the leaves deeper in the woods. For the last month all I've been burning is bark and splinters. I would have kept burning, but, I have new neighbors and don't know if they'll rat me out. The wind was down the day I did start a fire. I have water at the pit, and a spray nozzel off one of my Dad's spray rigs. With just house pressure it can spray 50-75 feet. When we first built every one was like me, burned their leaves and spring dead fall. They used to just shake their heads at me though. I'd see which way the breeze was blowing and light the whole woods on fire and burn off the leaves. We're only talking about 1/2-3/4 acre, surrounded on all sides by mowed lawns. Would just walk around with a leaf rake dirrecting the fire which way to go. Haven't done that in years. All new city dweeler neighbors moved in. Normally I use common sense and burn while raining or snowing, but under current conditions I'm happy to follow the mandates. Like you said, I can still burn the bark and splinters in a 3' camp "personal" fire. It's just on a 12' bed of dead ashes. I have a cooler with just 2 beers and some hot dogs. If anyone did complain and the fire dept came out, I'd just say I was cooking my lunch so I didn't have to leave.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? If I were starting out now, knowing what I do now, I'd give serious thought to a quality electric saw instead of my little ms180. It could be corded, I've a power socket on the outside of the garage wall right where I tend to do my cutting.... But I think it's still want the 365. Speaking of which I think I ought to have another go at tuning it, I know a few of you guys run them, how the **** of you tube the thing by ear!? Fairly sure it's bouncing off the limiter like crazy when piss revving, but fine in wood. Dont think it's right though, it would bog in the pine if I put a bit of weight on it which I didn't expect. Having a limited carb there's less than a turn on the screw stop to stop so I don't know how far of factory I have put it and I can't tell 4 striking apart from bouncing off the limiter. Any tips for a guy without a tachometer?


Well, actually, Yes there are. I saw pics of what looked like a Disston DA211 transmission with about an 8' bar in a lumber yard. The logs were stacked between poles, and the bar was pulled down with a helper handle to square all the logs. It had a big electric motor hooked to it.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Mike, is that blue spruce worthy of milling?
> 
> My home town has/had a lot of blue spruce as yard trees. Pretty hardy tree although a dirty tree. My childhood home had one of the larger ones in town. About 15 years ago the top 10’ broke off in a heavy storm. The last time I drove by, ur appears a new top has started growing again.
> 
> In 40’s they were widening our street and were going to cut it down. The wife of the original owner of the house climbed the tree and sat in it for several days until the road work had been completed.


Steve, I milled some Fir, that had been a live Christmas tree. As it grew they kept the lower limbs trimmed, so there were a lot of knots in the log. It turned out to be beautiful, nice pink color. People think it's Cedar, but not as red as Cedar. Made shelves in my wife's potting shed. Then I got the chance to bring home some big Blue Spruce logs that grew under the same conditions as the Fir. Lot's of knots. Turned out to be very bland, no where near as pretty as the Fir. Knots were OK in the wood. I was told it makes OK trailer decking. made sideboards for one of my small trailers. They are all grayed out now, but seem to be holding up fine. Five-six years old now.
This is the Spruce, might be fine structurally, just not pretty.





This is the Fir.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? If I were starting out now, knowing what I do now, I'd give serious thought to a quality electric saw instead of my little ms180. It could be corded, I've a power socket on the outside of the garage wall right where I tend to do my cutting.... But I think it's still want the 365. Speaking of which I think I ought to have another go at tuning it, I know a few of you guys run them, how the **** of you tube the thing by ear!? Fairly sure it's bouncing off the limiter like crazy when piss revving, but fine in wood. Dont think it's right though, it would bog in the pine if I put a bit of weight on it which I didn't expect. Having a limited carb there's less than a turn on the screw stop to stop so I don't know how far of factory I have put it and I can't tell 4 striking apart from bouncing off the limiter. Any tips for a guy without a tachometer?


Best thing to do is wind your H screw in (not too tight) and record where you are now. Then start it up and start winding it out until there is no doubt that it is rich. When it’s rich and burbling you will get your ear in tune by doing test cuts. Then work your way back in to the start and even past your starting point in 1/8th or even 1/4 of a turn increments. When your bouncing on the limiter it sounds different and you have less torque.
I used this method for my ps7900 and Ms201, they are both dogs to tune and it worked for me.


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> Yep
> View attachment 819965
> 
> Took a load of wood to my buddy’s shop that’s been in the trailer all winter View attachment 819966
> nice dry stuff, sure split easy.
> Still little snow left, was over his windows not too long agoView attachment 819967




Where does a person get a tractor rim?


----------



## Hinerman

sixonetonoffun said:


> Cousin the farmer dropped a few loads of boxelder and some oak. Odd sizes but can't be too fussy when its delivered in front of the wood shed.View attachment 819558



That looks like hackberry to me, but I can't blow the picture up to get a better look.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> For those that get poison what do you use on it?
> As much as I hate the new mask rule I dug one of these out of a box in the garage. There atleast 15 years old so can't catch to much crap for wareing it.View attachment 820170


Might want a bandana over that. Appearently the crazy go into a tailspin when they see N95 these days.

Fire warnings here. That seems early but been some small grass fires already.


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> There is merit in this. That said, the bent over row is virtually bullet proof as exercises go. Minimal involvement of the more vulnerable rotator cuff muscles, particularly supraspinatus. Worst case scenario, Harry will get some DOMS from trying to move too much weight but is highly unlikely to tear anything. It does make sense to ease into things, however.


I've had my right rotator repaired . But I think I may have buggered up my left one now. But cant get in to see a dr let alone get an MRI


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Best thing to do is wind your H screw in (not too tight) and record where you are now. Then start it up and start winding it out until there is no doubt that it is rich. When it’s rich and burbling you will get your ear in tune by doing test cuts. Then work your way back in to the start and even past your starting point in 1/8th or even 1/4 of a turn increments. When your bouncing on the limiter it sounds different and you have less torque.
> I used this method for my ps7900 and Ms201, they are both dogs to tune and it worked for me.


That's basically how I do it, out of the wood though. I just turn the high out until there's no mistaking it to be too fat, then start leaning it out until it starts bumping the limiter, then I go another 1/8 to half turn in. 1/8-1/4 for his stock saw would be just fine, 1/4 in the summer and an 1/8 in the winter, or tune it at an 1/8 past the limiter and leave it there all yr, you'll know if it's too fat .
This is how I like mine to sound @LondonNeil


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Might want a bandana over that. Appearently the crazy go into a tailspin when they see N95 these days.
> 
> Fire warnings here. That seems early but been some small grass fires already.


We are under "mandated" mask wearing. here. I have the same ones as James and that's what I'm gonna wear when I go out. Anyone gives me sh!t I may just pull it down and start coughing in their direction.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> We are under "mandated" mask wearing. here. I have the same ones as James and that's what I'm gonna wear when I go out. Anyone gives me sh!t I may just pull it down and start coughing in their direction.


Tell em your a tree surgeon!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Hinerman said:


> Where does a person get a tractor rim?


Scrappers probably cheapest. Auctions but they might not get started back again for months.
Craigs List?

Old combine wheels are nice and wide. Hard to come by without a rotten old tire though.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? If I were starting out now, knowing what I do now, I'd give serious thought to a quality electric saw instead of my little ms180. It could be corded, I've a power socket on the outside of the garage wall right where I tend to do my cutting.... But I think it's still want the 365. Speaking of which I think I ought to have another go at tuning it, I know a few of you guys run them, how the **** of you tube the thing by ear!? Fairly sure it's bouncing off the limiter like crazy when piss revving, but fine in wood. Dont think it's right though, it would bog in the pine if I put a bit of weight on it which I didn't expect. Having a limited carb there's less than a turn on the screw stop to stop so I don't know how far of factory I have put it and I can't tell 4 striking apart from bouncing off the limiter. Any tips for a guy without a tachometer?


Lecky motors can have some scary torque but I'm not sure what cs options there are now. It used to be dolmar made some of the best ones. Maybe that's changed. Philbert might know.

Can't help on the tuning either sorry, as I have a hard time tuning my 7900 by ear, even when I fatten it and try sneaking up on the limiter.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> That’s a lot of wood! Have you counted how many wheelbarrow loads per cord? I usually figure about 16-20 depending on the heap.


Ha! I had always used 9 per half cord (based loosely on short bed pickup load), so 18 loads per cord. Glad it lines up with your experience as well. That would be a bit over 7 cu ft per load and on my 6 cu ft wheelbarrow that seems plausible given that it doesn't stack neatly.


square1 said:


> Probably has more miles on that than his vehicle during lockdown


I stepped it out and it's around 500 feet from my OWB to the landing area I've been using - that would be over 16 miles rounds trips with the wheelbarrow. That is pretty close to what I've driven in the past month.


----------



## rarefish383

I went to Lowe's yesterday to get a piece of copper tubing. The clerk at the entrance had his cloth mask under his nose, and I saw 3 patrons with their masks under their noses. I had a fuel line that pinched and would not flow fuel. Clipped the line and made a right angle bend in the tubbing. That was easier than replacing the whole fuel line, which I had none of either.


----------



## rarefish383

This is a test to see if a video will load from my cell.


----------



## rarefish383

Guess not, that was the Super 1050 I sold, cut 5 blocks to show it runs well, will be on it's way to SC ASAP.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> That's basically how I do it, out of the wood though. I just turn the high out until there's no mistaking it to be too fat, then start leaning it out until it starts bumping the limiter, then I go another 1/8 to half turn in. 1/8-1/4 for his stock saw would be just fine, 1/4 in the summer and an 1/8 in the winter, or tune it at an 1/8 past the limiter and leave it there all yr, you'll know if it's too fat .
> This is how I like mine to sound @LondonNeil



So you lean it out past Limiter? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Logger nate

Hinerman said:


> Where does a person get a tractor rim?


This one was on moms place when she bought it. Might try farm/equipment dealers, excavation companies see if they have any damaged ones laying around, or tire shops.


----------



## LondonNeil

It reads to me like leaning past the limiter too. 

All the way in to lean stop, out until definitely rich and ' waaaaaa burbleburble waaburble wa burbleburble burbleburble...'. Then in again should up the 'waaaa's and reduce the 'burbles' but bouncing the limiter sounds similar so it never really gets to 'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' as other saws do

Jeff and chipper are both saying you'll hear the difference though... Ok get that, but surely on hearing the limiter you should go 1/8 to 1/4 rich again, not further lean? Or are you saying that extra limiter bounce is ok as it cleans up in the cut? Mine goes clean but seemed down on torque, hence I think it's not right.


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> Where does a person get a tractor rim?


Scrapper, heavy equipment repair/dealer, or your local dump? Our dump doesn't allow scroungers but if you come and pay to dump some stuff they do not care if you pick through the scrap pile or the tire pile.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> This is my exercise program now. . . . I figure I'm approaching 90 wheelbarrow loads in my low impact firewood gathering.


You are getting_ great _exercise , between the splitting and wheelbarrowing. A lot of us are too accustomed to powered equipment to make that change without a long transition period.




James Miller said:


> There atleast 15 years old so can't catch to much crap for wareing it.





sixonetonoffun said:


> Might want a bandana over that. Appearently the crazy go into a tailspin when they see N95 these days.



Just tell people that it is used, and from your woodworking activities.

I actually had a large stash of 'expired' N95 respirators that we donated to a drive conducted by the local nurses union, once they said that they would accept them. Many of these were left over from the SARS epidemic several years back, and when people started dumping them, I collected them for some of my volunteer disaster response groups and for personal woodworking.

I did not understand what '_expired_' on them, but now understand that the elastic straps can lose their flexibility (just like old rubber bands or underwear): if the respirator does not fit /seal tightly to your face, the contaminated air will simply go around the filter.

Initially, they also were not accepting '_industria_l' style N95s for medical use: the '_medical_' N95s have to be accepted by the FDA, as well as NIOSH. The medical N95s are not supposed to have the exhale valve on them, because they want to protect the patient from being breathed on, as well as filter the air for the person wearing them. But they relaxed both of these requirements due to present circumstances.




LondonNeil said:


> Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though?


I have posted a lot about the differences between the $30 electric chainsaws (typically 7 or 8 Amps), and better quality saws (typically 15 Amp, at 120 Volts, in the US). E.g. Makita UC4051A - I have the older model UC4000, which was used for Home Depot rental service. About $225 - $240 around here.

STIHL also sells some HD electric saws, but I have never personally used one, and have not priced them. The UK site shows fewer choices than the US site:








MSE 141 Electric Chainsaw - Entry-level corded chainsaw


Good ergonomics and cutting performance for less tiring work ✓ Discover our handy entry-level model!




www.stihl.co.uk









STIHL Electric Chainsaws | STIHL USA


STIHL electric chainsaws provide a lightweight design without any exhaust emissions, perfect for trimming jobs & firewood cutting




www.stihlusa.com





The MSE250 looks to be their largest electric in the US, running full sized 3/8 pitch chain. Although, I have seen photos of older, 3-phase and industrial electric chainsaws many years ago, here on A.S. Chain speed is typically slower, but balanced against high torque motors, and the other advantages of electric powered saws.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Hinerman said:


> Where does a person get a tractor rim?





svk said:


> Scrapper, heavy equipment repair/dealer, or your local dump?



Check at shops that service semi-trucks or tires. Or anywhere with a fleet of trucks. They likely have rusted, bend, or damaged wheels that are scrap to them, but fine for your use.

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Might want a bandana over that. Appearently the crazy go into a tailspin when they see N95 these days.
> 
> Fire warnings here. That seems early but been some small grass fires already.


Put a hand on me over a mask and you'll be answering to my Springfield. Yell if you want I could care less.


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> You are getting_ great _exercise , between the splitting and wheelbarrowing. A lot of us are too accustomed to powered equipment to make that change without a long transition period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell people that it is used, and from your woodworking activities.
> 
> I actually had a large stash of 'expired' N95 respirators that we donated to a drive conducted by the local nurses union, once they said that they would accept them. Many of these were left over from the SARS epidemic several years back, and when people started dumping them, I collected them for some of my volunteer disaster response groups and for personal woodworking.
> 
> I did not understand what '_expired_' on them, but now understand that the elastic straps can lose their flexibility (just like old rubber bands or underwear): if the respirator does not fit /seal tightly to your face, the contaminated air will simply go around the filter.
> 
> Initially, they also were not accepting '_industria_l' style N95s for medical use: the '_medical_' N95s have to be accepted by the FDA, as well as NIOSH. The medical N95s are not supposed to have the exhale valve on them, because they want to protect the patient from being breathed on, as well as filter the air for the person wearing them. But they relaxed both of these requirements due to present circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted a lot about the differences between the $30 electric chainsaws (typically 7 or 8 Amps), and better quality saws (typically 15 Amp, at 120 Volts, in the US). E.g. Makita UC4051A - I have the older model UC4000, which was used for Home Depot rental service. About $225 - $240 around here.
> 
> STIHL also sells some HD electric saws, but I have never personally used one, and have not priced them. The UK site shows fewer choices than the US site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSE 141 Electric Chainsaw - Entry-level corded chainsaw
> 
> 
> Good ergonomics and cutting performance for less tiring work ✓ Discover our handy entry-level model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stihl.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STIHL Electric Chainsaws | STIHL USA
> 
> 
> STIHL electric chainsaws provide a lightweight design without any exhaust emissions, perfect for trimming jobs & firewood cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stihlusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSE250 looks to be their largest electric in the US, running full sized 3/8 pitch chain. Although, I have seen photos of older, 3-phase and industrial electric chainsaws many years ago, here on A.S. Chain speed is typically slower, but balanced against high torque motors, and the other advantages of electric powered saws.
> 
> Philbert


The band's on mine only last a few days. So they would probably be considered expired.


----------



## cat10ken

Speaking of electric chainsaws, I have an old electric saw made by Mall, the makers of the famous 2-man models. It needs a new cord and switch but I plugged it in and tried it. Wow, the sparks came out of it by the brushes and armature, I'm lucky I didn't get electrocuted. But the chain did go around. If there was ever a GTG in my area I would bring it so others could see it. I'll check it out to see what amps it draws if anyone is interested.


----------



## farmer steve

Looks like gold in the bucket. No wait! Only some highly valuable black walnut.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> There is merit in this. That said, the bent over row is virtually bullet proof as exercises go. Minimal involvement of the more vulnerable rotator cuff muscles, particularly supraspinatus. Worst case scenario, Harry will get some DOMS from trying to move too much weight but is highly unlikely to tear anything. It does make sense to ease into things, however.



Not to worry about heavy weights, not gonna happen I might up to around 10lb dumb bells but that would be about it.

I did put in 3.5 hours on the locust scrounge off a 45 degree road bank. Wore my legs out just climbing up/down that thing rigging cables Pulled on tree and fell another, all brushed out. Main logs not bucked as couldn't start the 362. Tim tried 3 saws, flooded all three. I managed to finally get the 193T running and used it for felling and brushing.

I pushed it way to hard as I was staggering around just getting to the truck when I left. All recovered now though. I'll give it another shot about Friday and try to work a bit smarter on that slope.


----------



## grizz55chev

turnkey4099 said:


> Not to worry about heavy weights, not gonna happen I might up to around 10lb dumb bells but that would be about it.
> 
> I did put in 3.5 hours on the locust scrounge off a 45 degree road bank. Wore my legs out just climbing up/down that thing rigging cables Pulled on tree and fell another, all brushed out. Main logs not bucked as couldn't start the 362. Tim tried 3 saws, flooded all three. I managed to finally get the 193T running and used it for felling and brushing.
> 
> I pushed it way to hard as I was staggering around just getting to the truck when I left. All recovered now though. I'll give it another shot about Friday and try to work a bit smarter on that slope.


Ya gotta go where the wood is, but there’s nothin wrong with some mechanical advantage, and a working chainsaw.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Looks like gold in the bucket. No wait! Only some highly valuable black walnut.View attachment 820283


Nice bucket too!


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Nice bucket too!


That's the rock bucket . Best bucket for firewood Only thing better would be a grapple for it


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Got a few goodies from Homelite410 today. 



Still over my head in house stuff so it may sit a while. Trying to take advantage of my growing labor pool of furloughed family. Will have 2 this week!

That and the knuckle dragger I paid for 2 Stihl es light bars has ghosted. (Not from here). So only have the 1 32" rollomatic yet. Was hoping to make that my dedicated felling and stumping bar.


----------



## KiwiBro

I seem to recall Dolmar were doing the inline (sorry, they call it longitudinal) motor electric chainsaws when Makita bought them then set about expanding and upgrading their Makita models using said motor style. Looking at the Makita options in UK, they seem to peak at 2kW with the UC4051A/2 model at £160, sporting a 16" 3/8" .050" bar and chain. If google can be relied on they say the UK power sockets are 13amp, 230v so 3kW max, which leaves a whopping 1kW on the table. I can't seem to find any saws above 2.1kW from any brand. Maybe the thinking is that because they have to limit the torque for safety reasons, there's no point going above this power level/amp draw?







Doesn't have the peak power of the 365, but I would assume the power it has is available at any revs, not just a certain RPM like petrol. Lighter, less vibes but way slower chain speed.

I wonder if anyone hires them out. Might be worth a half day hire to see how it stacks up.


----------



## KiwiBro

Crikey fellas. West Texas Intermediate oil closed at *negative* $37.63 a barrel. Good to see futures speculators getting burned.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another nice day here today, so I decided to get started splitting some wood. So, I drove the splitter over to the trailer with big rounds on it,






And there were some NICE blocks of firewood on that trailer! I just rolled them right onto the splitters beam,






This is the biggest round of the day,






I had to push it through the 4-way several times to get it all down to the sizes I wanted, but it's nice that those big blocks fill my half cord boxes pretty fast!






In a few days, I'll be back at it!

SR


----------



## James Miller

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got a few goodies from Homelite410 today.
> View attachment 820333
> 
> 
> Still over my head in house stuff so it may sit a while. Trying to take advantage of my growing labor pool of furloughed family. Will have 2 this week!
> 
> That and the knuckle dragger I paid for 2 Stihl es light bars has ghosted. (Not from here). So only have the 1 32" rollomatic yet. Was hoping to make that my dedicated felling and stumping bar.


A homelite410 vice and hopefully adaptors to run Stihl bars on the echos are on my list of stimulus check purchases. Being able to run common DL counts will make life easy.


----------



## cornfused

LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? If I were starting out now, knowing what I do now, I'd give serious thought to a quality electric saw instead of my little ms180. It could be corded, I've a power socket on the outside of the garage wall right where I tend to do my cutting.... But I think it's still want the 365. Speaking of which I think I ought to have another go at tuning it, I know a few of you guys run them, how the **** of you tube the thing by ear!? Fairly sure it's bouncing off the limiter like crazy when piss revving, but fine in wood. Dont think it's right though, it would bog in the pine if I put a bit of weight on it which I didn't expect. Having a limited carb there's less than a turn on the screw stop to stop so I don't know how far of factory I have put it and I can't tell 4 striking apart from bouncing off the limiter. Any tips for a guy without a tachometer?


Try tuning it in the cut. The loading of the motor while cutting will keep it off the limiter. Tune for light 4-stroking in the cut then lean it out JUST ENOUGH to clean it up - no 4-stroking. Works well with a limited saw.


----------



## H-Ranch

Another ash mostly propped off the ground at the neighbors. Have I mentioned I  the ash?


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> I know. I didn't scrounge today and I probably won't tomorrow  ....
> Make sure you grab that spruce. I've heard there's nothing it can't do .



Sorry , no experience with blue Spruce , they're only an ornamental here , not native here 



James Miller said:


> I'd be running around in my underwear if the house was 74/5*. 68 is perfect 70 is getting a bit warm.



No pics please !
Cowboy , we need more pics , the natives are getting restless ...



LondonNeil said:


> Lol! Nice description. Is there an electric saw big enough to cut like a 365 though? ...



I have the Makita and a Stihl 140 , both will get the job done just fine


----------



## Deleted member 150358

James Miller said:


> A homelite410 vice and hopefully adaptors to run Stihl bars on the echos are on my list of stimulus check purchases. Being able to run common DL counts will make life easy.


28" bars are annoying that way. 3 different common dl counts. The one I have now is Oregon's. But was planning to go Tsumara or Stihl es light 28". Might say F'em and just stick with 32" 105 dl.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Cleaning up a blow down apple and maple at the neighbors.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> I seem to recall Dolmar were doing the inline (sorry, they call it longitudinal) motor electric chainsaws when Makita bought them . . .
> I wonder if anyone hires them out. Might be worth a half day hire to see how it stacks up.


The 120V version is what Home Depot rents here (along with the 2-cycle Makita saws).

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

psuiewalsh said:


> Cleaning up a blow down apple and maple at the neighbors.View attachment 820388
> View attachment 820389


I love apple wood for the smoker!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh

JustJeff said:


> I love apple wood for the smoker!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I already have a friend that wants to grab a pickup load. I have the mulberry and cherry too for him with some oak and hickory for good measure.


----------



## JustJeff

One of my other hobbies when I'm not cutting wood is fishing and as a byproduct of that I've found I like tinkering with outboards. I've had a succession of johnnyrudes. This 1969 9.5 sportwin I picked up last fall and never really fooled with it. I poured a couple ounces of seafoam down the carb on the weekend and rotated the motor around to let it soak in. Today it started first pull. And after adjusting the mixture screw and idle speed, it ran pretty fair. Really looking forward to the boat ramps opening back up so I can try it on the lake.


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

psuiewalsh said:


> I already have a friend that wants to grab a pickup load. I have the mulberry and cherry too for him with some oak and hickory for good measure.View attachment 820404


Planning to take a coworker a load of mulberry and hickory for the smoker this week as well.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got a few goodies from Homelite410 today.
> View attachment 820333
> 
> 
> Still over my head in house stuff so it may sit a while. Trying to take advantage of my growing labor pool of furloughed family. Will have 2 this week!
> 
> That and the knuckle dragger I paid for 2 Stihl es light bars has ghosted. (Not from here). So only have the 1 32" rollomatic yet. Was hoping to make that my dedicated felling and stumping bar.


What site was he from and how did you pay?


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> A homelite410 vice and hopefully adaptors to run Stihl bars on the echos are on my list of stimulus check purchases. Being able to run common DL counts will make life easy.


Big time. I’m through with screwing around with proprietary bar mounts. Every large mount saw gets Stihl mount with an adaptor now. FYI Mike is only making Husqvarna to Stihl adaptors now. But the Husky adaptor also works for Echo/McC without mods and can accommodate Homelite/Large Poulan with a little bit of work.


----------



## svk

After work I recruited my youngest son to help with brush pitching this evening. We have only one 200’ lot to go and only the south side of the road. Then the 3/4 mile road will be done. I think I’ve got close to 6 hours on the polesaw into this project so far. 

It was insanely windy today. Many areas registered over 40 mph winds. Surprisingly no trees were down and we still have power. 

Little buddy pitching brush. Winter jacket and crocs. Lol. 



I broke through the ice in the ditch not once but twice into mid calf deep water. Oh well. 



The lake opened up a lot today. 




A remote toast to my grandpa who turned 88 today.


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Big time. I’m through with screwing around with proprietary bar mounts. Every large mount saw gets Stihl mount with an adaptor now. FYI Mike is only making Husqvarna to Stihl adaptors now. But the Husky adaptor also works for Echo/McC without mods and can accommodate Homelite/Large Poulan with a little bit of work.




I really just want to upgrade my chain vice . 3 files to do one chain. Probably have 4 or 5 hours into that chain and it's not even square.


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> Planning to take a coworker a load of mulberry and hickory for the smoker this week as well.



I have an old pear tree to remove, is it any good for smoking?


----------



## James Miller

turnkey4099 said:


> I have an old pear tree to remove, is it any good for smoking?


I don't have a smoker so I cant honestly answer that question. I would think being a fruit tree its gotta be good for smoking something.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Cleaning up a blow down apple and maple at the neighbors.View attachment 820388
> View attachment 820389


What, no pics of the lecktrik saw in action?


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> What, no pics of the lecktrik saw in action?


It was hard enough to get him to pick up branch wood. Tough to get good help you know.


----------



## psuiewalsh

James Miller said:


> I don't have a smoker so I cant honestly answer that question. I would think being a fruit tree its gotta be good for smoking something.








Smoking Wood Flavors | Char-Broil®


The type of wood you use will vary based on what you smoke. While meats are the most popular food to smoke, you can also smoke nuts, cheeses, vegetables and more.




www.charbroil.com


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> View attachment 820461
> 
> I really just want to upgrade my chain vice . 3 files to do one chain. Probably have 4 or 5 hours into that chain and it's not even square.


Holy moley, you must have rocked it good!


----------



## H-Ranch

square1 said:


> was going to ask how many tires H-Ranch had replaced on that wheelbarrow.


Oh, I'm all set now. I just got this in the mail. Apparently they have been tying to reach me about the warranty on my wheelbarrow! And it's the final notice.


----------



## muad

Oh boy!! It's time to ship my 254 for more POWER!!


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Small price to pay for fresh bread and tasty desserts.


Unfortunately I can't eat bread, but it is cheaper than buying it. They make a lot of bread so that's a lot of money saved and a happy family, small price to pay for that .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Oh boy!! It's time to ship my 254 for more POWER!!
> 
> View attachment 820520
> View attachment 820521


Sweet, the Binford 254!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Unfortunately I can't eat bread


Can't eat bread? Oh man! I have to be careful about eating bread at restaurants or even family meals - I can fill up on bread and not have room for anything else. I like bread.


----------



## muad

I have to eat bread sparingly, and typically only Dave's Killer bread (or homemade). Regular "cheap" bread makes me feel like crap.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, the Binford 254!



Ha! She has been dubbed! 

Thanks for naming her!!


----------



## woodchip rookie

I skipped on a couple of chainsaw vids the other day and they mentioned "taking out the gullet". I have one of those Husqvarna file guides and the sideplate, top plate and corner of the cutters are razor sharp and the saw cuts fine but am I missing some sort of technique? He said the saw cut like 28% faster after the gullet was filed out. What are they talking about?


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Lecky motors can have some scary torque but I'm not sure what cs options there are now. It used to be dolmar made some of the best ones. Maybe that's changed. Philbert might know.
> 
> Can't help on the tuning either sorry, as I have a hard time tuning my 7900 by ear, even when I fatten it and try sneaking up on the limiter.


Here's an option I just saw at the local hardware store, look at the size of that blade lol.
Pretty sure the safety police will be all over users for one handing it .
$149 for it.


They also had these there which surprised me, really like to try one.




KiwiBro said:


> Crikey fellas. West Texas Intermediate oil closed at negative $37.63 a barrel. Good to see futures speculators getting burned.


Imagine that, paid 1.079 gal about 30 min for our house yesterday . It just went from 1.47 to 157 here in town , I'll just buy when I'm out and use the fuel I bought at the beginning of this fiasco for 1.37.
On the lakes shore 50 miles from our place it's at 1.00 a gal, this is just down the street from @Sandhill Crane place .


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> I have an old pear tree to remove, is it any good for smoking?


Yes it works well with poultry specially partridge


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> I skipped on a couple of chainsaw vids the other day and they mentioned "taking out the gullet". I have one of those Husqvarna file guides and the sideplate, top plate and corner of the cutters are razor sharp and the saw cuts fine but am I missing some sort of technique? He said the saw cut like 28% faster after the gullet was filed out. What are they talking about?


Maybe you should go back and watch them.
I don't see cleaning the gullet out making them run 28% faster unless your gullet is sticking out pas the kerf of the cutter.
Here's a little picco chain that was okay sharp(from a sharpening company on a 192 rear handle I recently picked up.
I made a few changes to it including hogging the gullet out, if I use a smaller file to get more hook/sideplate angle it will cut faster yet since it was skipping across the wood in the last video, but the times without the mods would have been slower.
"sharp chain"

Look at the "sharp chain" and what I did to make it cut better.

Sharp chain.

With timing advance, similar times but much better acceleration.

Muffler mod and limiter removed off the high side. This saw would not turn below 13.6 before any of the mods the carb was so lean(this could burn up a saw), that's with it set in the richest setting up against the carb limiter. The times here are the same as with the sharp chain, but the wood is about a centimeter larger. It could be leaned out a little more and I will once I run a few tanks thru it, as is it cuts great for a wee little saw.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Unfortunately I can't eat bread, but it is cheaper than buying it. They make a lot of bread so that's a lot of money saved and a happy family, small price to pay for that .


Can't eat any bread, or only certain grains?


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Ha! She has been dubbed!
> 
> Thanks for naming her!!


Maybe Heidi instead LOL


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Can't eat any bread, or only certain grains?


No complex carbs .
Bummer, since bread was previously my favorite food group lol.


----------



## muad

You've gotta love Ohio weather. Yesterday was long sleeve t-shirt weather, short sleeve if you were doing anything labor intensive. Today I need a light coat. Had to fire up the ole stove, as it was 62 in the house. 

Enjoy the day gents!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Maybe Heidi instead LOL



The wife would question that one.. LOL


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Here's an option I just saw at the local hardware store, look at the size of that blade lol.
> Pretty sure the safety police will be all over users for one handing it .
> $149 for it.
> View attachment 820535
> 
> They also had these there which surprised me, really like to try one.
> View attachment 820536
> 
> 
> Imagine that, paid 1.079 gal about 30 min for our house yesterday . It just went from 1.47 to 157 here in town , I'll just buy when I'm out and use the fuel I bought at the beginning of this fiasco for 1.37.
> On the lakes shore 50 miles from our place it's at 1.00 a gal, this is just down the street from @Sandhill Crane place .
> View attachment 820541



And here I was putting extra miles on the F350 being gas was so "cheap" here @ $1.55/gallon. 

It's too bad today's pump gas is garbage after 60 to 90 days. Otherwise a man could do himself well by buying a 500 to 1000 gallon fuel tank, and filling her up at current prices.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> And here I was putting extra miles on the F350 being gas was so "cheap" here @ $1.55/gallon.
> 
> It's too bad today's pump gas is garbage after 60 to 90 days. Otherwise a man could do himself well by buying a 500 to 1000 gallon fuel tank, and filling her up at current prices.


I called yesterday about 5 different tanks that had been listed on marketplace for the last 2 weeks or so. Every one sold. Wanted to get 1 for diesel fuel


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> I called yesterday about 5 different tanks that had been listed on marketplace for the last 2 weeks or so. Every one sold. Wanted to get 1 for diesel fuel



I want one for diesel for the tractor, and AV gas (100LL) for the saws, generators, etc. At least those two fuels have decent shelf life (with the AV gas being good for YEARs).


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I called yesterday about 5 different tanks that had been listed on marketplace for the last 2 weeks or so. Every one sold. Wanted to get 1 for diesel fuel


Is deisel even dropping.
Want me to look for one for you, I see them now and then when I'm searching "rust free" and "no rust", pretty sure I saw one the other day.
Once the travel ban is lifted you could come up here to get it and you wouldn't even need to wear a mask.
Saw this yesterday when I was out grabbing up a saw.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> So you lean it out past Limiter? Or am I reading it wrong?


Yes, unless someone changed the coil. 
What are you doing .


LondonNeil said:


> It reads to me like leaning past the limiter too.
> 
> All the way in to lean stop, out until definitely rich and ' waaaaaa burbleburble waaburble wa burbleburble burbleburble...'. Then in again should up the 'waaaa's and reduce the 'burbles' but bouncing the limiter sounds similar so it never really gets to 'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' as other saws do
> 
> Jeff and chipper are both saying you'll hear the difference though... Ok get that, but surely on hearing the limiter you should go 1/8 to 1/4 rich again, not further lean? Or are you saying that extra limiter bounce is ok as it cleans up in the cut? Mine goes clean but seemed down on torque, hence I think it's not right.


I go leaner once I hit the limiter.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Got a few goodies from Homelite410 today.
> View attachment 820333
> 
> 
> Still over my head in house stuff so it may sit a while. Trying to take advantage of my growing labor pool of furloughed family. Will have 2 this week!
> 
> That and the knuckle dragger I paid for 2 Stihl es light bars has ghosted. (Not from here). So only have the 1 32" rollomatic yet. Was hoping to make that my dedicated felling and stumping bar.


That's a bummer.
I bumped Randy in that thread, hopefully something changes and you get the bars.
I like the vise .
Would like one of those myself, not sure why I haven't bought one yet .


----------



## panolo

Been MIA for a bit. Corona screwed with my schedule majorly. Thought I would have more time off but it hasn't transpired much like I would have imagined. Which is good business wise. 

Got the conveyor rigged and fired up. Had some issues with the electric motor popping the breaker so went and fished out an old gen set. While that had issues and I had to fix those. Pulled the motor apart and put in some new hard ware and cleaned the windings but it was still drawing too much amperage. Bought a new horse and a half. Installed it and a 9" v belt pulley on the jackshaft of the conveyor. Works great. Did about 8 cords and had 3 jams. Have the belt set so it slips and doesn't break chains. Took a bunch of pics but the last one out the truck window is the last one that phone took. I dropped it shortly after and it was rendered useless. Only got three pics uploaded as I never switched my google drive to work on anything but wifi and that is all it did while I was in my driveway for 5 minutes uploading. We cut and split at a different location. Tore the setup down the next day before I got a new phone so I didn't get any other pics. Hopefully be up and running one day this week or next and take some more pics. Did things a little different than others so maybe my pics could give others ideas. I looked at a bunch of pics here from others that helped me. Hopefully I'll get to catch up on the goings on here in the next couple days. 

I hope you are doing well and your families are great. It's a trying time for many. 





Around 6 cords in that pile. Had some buddy's kids who needed pocket cash so they stacked it for me. I'll get a row and half more in the larger green house which holds 7 cords. Within 24 hours I had more water dripping from the ceiling of my greenhouse than ever before. It was 100 inside the greenhouse on Sunday afternoon. Pretty crazy that in 2 days I am getting the ends cracking on red oak. But also shows how much water oak holds. Should be ready to burn in a couple months.


----------



## muad

@chipper1 Nice videos! I need to learn more about filing down the rakes/safety humps on my chains. I've been hand filing for years, but I just file the cutters. I use to have the one local shop dress mine, but the chains seemed to dull super quick (You could see a discoloration in the cutting teeth where they used a grinder on them and they got hot, which may have changed the temper or something). Anyhow, since I've been hand filing, my chains seem to stay sharper longer. But, I have never adjusted the rakes, etc. I just buy new chains LOL! 

I'll have to try and watch that video when I get some better signal.


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> Been MIA for a bit. Corona screwed with my schedule majorly. Thought I would have more time off but it hasn't transpired much like I would have imagined. Which is good business wise.
> 
> Got the conveyor rigged and fired up. Had some issues with the electric motor popping the breaker so went and fished out an old gen set. While that had issues and I had to fix those. Pulled the motor apart and put in some new hard ware and cleaned the windings but it was still drawing too much amperage. Bought a new horse and a half. Installed it and a 9" v belt pulley on the jackshaft of the conveyor. Works great. Did about 8 cords and had 3 jams. Have the belt set so it slips and doesn't break chains. Took a bunch of pics but the last one out the truck window is the last one that phone took. I dropped it shortly after and it was rendered useless. Only got three pics uploaded as I never switched my google drive to work on anything but wifi and that is all it did while I was in my driveway for 5 minutes uploading. We cut and split at a different location. Tore the setup down the next day before I got a new phone so I didn't get any other pics. Hopefully be up and running one day this week or next and take some more pics. Did things a little different than others so maybe my pics could give others ideas. I looked at a bunch of pics here from others that helped me. Hopefully I'll get to catch up on the goings on here in the next couple days.
> 
> I hope you are doing well and your families are great. It's a trying time for many.
> View attachment 820558
> View attachment 820559
> View attachment 820560
> 
> 
> Around 6 cords in that pile. Had some buddy's kids who needed pocket cash so they stacked it for me. I'll get a row and half more in the larger green house which holds 7 cords. Within 24 hours I had more water dripping from the ceiling of my greenhouse than ever before. It was 100 inside the greenhouse on Sunday afternoon. Pretty crazy that in 2 days I am getting the ends cracking on red oak. But also shows how much water oak holds. Should be ready to burn in a couple months.



That's awesome! Is that a grain/hay elevator you're using??


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> I skipped on a couple of chainsaw vids the other day and they mentioned "taking out the gullet". , , , What are they talking about?




The only parts of the cutter that really cut are: the top plate edge, the corner (or 'point'), and the upper part of the side plate edge. The gullet does not cut, but helps to carry away the chips.
Sometimes, sharpening guides only position the file to hit those important areas, and the gullets get neglected. This can result in a negative slope to the cutter, instead of the familiar 'C' profile, and the tooth will not cut well, even with sharp edges. Below, is a an extreme example:



Periodically cleaning out the gullet, to restore the original profile will improve performance. I do this with a file (any diameter) after sharpening the edges, or with the grinder wheel, again, after grinding the edges.




_'Buckin' Billy Ray_' has really emphasizes '_get the gullet!_" in some of his YouTube videos. If you keep up with them as you sharpen, just like keeping up with the depth gauges, it's not a big deal.



chipper1 said:


> No complex carbs.


Yeah, the EPA really made tune ups difficult!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Great Deal for Makita Power Tool Users!*

COVID-19 deal! Free labor and delivery (both ways!) on Makita power tools needing repair! Pay for parts only!
Makita closed their 'factory service center' near here many years ago, and another 'authorized service center' closed a few years back. So this is attractive to me.
*Not sure if it applies to gasoline powered equipment*. I called the 1-800-4MAKITA number and was e-mailed a shipping label to send my tool in.

Philbert









Makita USA


Makita USA: The Leader In Cordless with 18V LXT Lithium-Ion. The best in class for cordless power tool technology. A leader in power tool technology for the professional.




www.makitatools.com


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> That's a bummer.
> I bumped Randy in that thread, hopefully something changes and you get the bars.
> I like the vise .
> Would like one of those myself, not sure why I haven't bought one yet .


He did email the seller. Haven't heard anything though. Probably got the same response I did ______.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Yes, unless someone changed the coil.
> What are you doing .
> 
> I go leaner once I hit the limiter.


Not me, use a tach to hit power output rpm in cut. Or Fatten it till it's 4 stroking, lean out in cut so 4 stroke cleans under load. Do not like hearing it bumping off limiter. To each his own. Don't care for your tree dropping techniques either. To each his own.Flat cutting is just asking for kick backs. IMO


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> And here I was putting extra miles on the F350 being gas was so "cheap" here @ $1.55/gallon.
> 
> It's too bad today's pump gas is garbage after 60 to 90 days. Otherwise a man could do himself well by buying a 500 to 1000 gallon fuel tank, and filling her up at current prices.


Why do you think gubmit mandates ethenol be added?


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> That's awesome! Is that a grain/hay elevator you're using??


Yes. They used it for ear corn a few years ago. It was set to be PTO driven. Bought it for $150 and with the motor and such have about $500 into it.


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> Why do you think gubmit mandates ethenol be added?


Suppose to make it burn cleaner . Around me I can get premium non ethanol , I use it in all my carbed equipment. Nice going into the barn and the 68 starts right up after sitting the winter. . It stores like the old gas .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Not me, use a tach to hit power output rpm in cut. Or Fatten it till it's 4 stroking, lean out in cut so 4 stroke cleans under load. Do not like hearing it bumping off limiter. To each his own. Don't care for your tree dropping techniques either. To each his own.Flat cutting is just asking for kick backs. IMO


They won't bump the limiter if they free rev after tuning in the wood?, mine do.
You'd have some terribly fat saws if you tuned them that way after porting, not as bad when stock. I don't bump the limiter too often on the bigger saws, but it's normal to on the smaller ones, maybe I need to back them down a bit, wait, those are the auto tune saws .
I don't understand what you mean by flat cutting, and by kickback do you mean the bar or are you talking about the tree kicking back.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I though about asking for the Blue Spruce Logs for milling, but I still haven't milled the 3 Black Walnut, etc, etc. Just no time or room for it.


----------



## MustangMike

Cleaning the gullet may help a little (for most of us), but on race chain they view it as important because the lower the rakers and are cutting softwood. I rarely bother doin it.

If you are cutting hardwood, you are not taking bites that big.


----------



## Saiso

Scrounging but not firewood today.. changing it up while snow conditions are ideal with the little bit of equipment that I have.  

This Tacoma never stops impressing me. Cut some spruce and fir today and hauled them with the Tacoma in 16-42 ft lengths. I say 42’ because a few times we decided to haul it as tree length (merchantable diameter only) and they were around 42 ft. Going back tomorrow morning until afternoon for some action again. This time, bigger and better. Right off the road. Same spot.


----------



## panolo

U&A said:


> Today’s lesson for me, it’s been quite some time that I’ve cut with the Husky brand chain. Been using Oregon EXJ exclusively for probably the past year.
> 
> The EXJ stays sharp for a very noticeable amount longer than the Husky chain.
> 
> I know this has been said before but I’ve never personally experienced the difference and now I know.
> 
> Especially noticed it when I went to do a touch up sharpening on the Husky chain today. Seems much softer when filing
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Hhhhmmmm. Something not right. The new husky chain I have is night and day better than the oregon chains I have. Honestly I think I just went through two gallons of fuel on my 550 without changing chains. I have probably a dozen of them and they are all great chains. Buy them in the box or have the dealer do them? Just had a guy buy two chains from a dealer and they were supposed to be stihl but they were oregon.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, I'm all set now. I just got this in the mail. Apparently they have been tying to reach me about the warranty on my wheelbarrow! And it's the final notice.
> View attachment 820507


I bought a 2012 VW Golf Diesel in 2012. Drove it 85K miles and 4 years. They bought it back in the diesel trouble they got into. Paid $23,000, they bought it back in 2016 for $21,300. I'm still getting calls for the warranty on it.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> @chipper1 Nice videos! I need to learn more about filing down the rakes/safety humps on my chains. I've been hand filing for years, but I just file the cutters. I use to have the one local shop dress mine, but the chains seemed to dull super quick (You could see a discoloration in the cutting teeth where they used a grinder on them and they got hot, which may have changed the temper or something). Anyhow, since I've been hand filing, my chains seem to stay sharper longer. But, I have never adjusted the rakes, etc. I just buy new chains LOL!
> 
> I'll have to try and watch that video when I get some better signal.


If someone overheats them when sharpening they will get blued and it does change the temper, not for the better either. I will watch for a chain that's in rough condition and then do a video filing a few cutters and a few depth gauges and then a video of that chain cutting. Not sure why I've never done a video like that, guess it's like the reason I haven't gotten the chain vise yet lol.
Here's a good video on the principle I use for rakers.

This one shows the husky roller guide which is a great tool, but I wear through them quickly so I prefer the husky raker guide in the above video.
With the roller guide you can completely remove the gullet and the guide will still hold the file against the cutter at the proper height.
Some Aussie filing .


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> Yes it works well with poultry specialty partridge



Thanks, I'll pass it on to the brother


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> I bought a 2012 VW Golf Diesel in 2012. Drove it 85K miles and 4 years. They bought it back in the diesel trouble they got into. Paid $23,000, they bought it back in 2016 for $21,300. I'm still getting calls for the warranty on it.


They got my mom to sign up 4 or 5 times. She couldn't understand and they would pressure her into it. Once they found she was an easy mark they just kept on it. I hope there is a special place in hell for them.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> View attachment 820551
> 
> The only parts of the cutter that really cut are: the top plate edge, the corner (or 'point'), and the upper part of the side plate edge. The gullet does not cut, but helps to carry away the chips.
> Sometimes, sharpening guides only position the file to hit those important areas, and the gullets get neglected. This can result in a negative slope to the cutter, instead of the familiar 'C' profile, and the tooth will not cut well, even with sharp edges. Below, is a an extreme example:
> View attachment 820554
> 
> 
> Periodically cleaning out the gullet, to restore the original profile will improve performance. I do this with a file (any diameter) after sharpening the edges, or with the grinder wheel, again, after grinding the edges.
> 
> View attachment 820556
> 
> 
> _'Buckin' Billy Ray_' has really emphasizes '_get the gullet!_" in some of his YouTube videos. If you keep up with them as you sharpen, just like keeping up with the depth gauges, it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the EPA really made tune ups difficult!
> 
> Philbert


Dang that vanguard looks rough, I think they used a grinder on the depth gauges.
I just got one of those yesterday that's a dolmar chain. It along with a couple other came with a saw I bought, he just taps the raker on his bench grinder, those would be great for a video because they vary so much. His chains he does on a nice Oregon grinder, but he grinds down too far so he looses the hook and the sideplate ends up being straight, but the gullet is clean lol. If he stopped grinding about an 1/8 higher then they would have a nice hook and the pronounced "C" rather than a reversed "J". I remove the gullets on the grinder, but just as when filling the beginning of a new cutter I do it in two steps, the same way I do a square chain. When a chain is new I leave a bit of the gullet to help hold the file up. In the square grinding guide it shows leaving a ledge as it helps hold the file into the corner, much like you say, grind as you file.


That's funny stuff, well sort of, but at least I feel better .


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> I have to eat bread sparingly, and typically only Dave's Killer bread (or homemade). Regular "cheap" bread makes me feel like crap.


I can’t eat regular bread, makes me feel like crap and some of it increases heart rate and can’t sit still, especially subway bread. And pasta is dangerous, usually explosive exit. But our son has been making real sourdough bread and it don’t bother me at all, so nice! I love bread. Afraid he’s going to start charging us though, lol. Haven’t told him but I would be willing to pay for it, a lot


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> They won't bump the limiter if they free rev after tuning in the wood?, mine do.
> You'd have some terribly fat saws if you tuned them that way after porting, not as bad when stock. I don't bump the limiter too often on the bigger saws, but it's normal to on the smaller ones, maybe I need to back them down a bit, wait, those are the auto tune saws .
> I don't understand what you mean by flat cutting, and by kickback do you mean the bar or are you talking about the tree kicking back.


Auto tune saws are 4 stroking unless under load. At least mine do. Leaning a saw after hitting limiter, it's fine, I just will not be doing it. Flat cutting your trees can allow a kick back of tree. I prefer open face with hinge wood, back cut above face cut.


----------



## MustangMike

My tree guy took down 2 trees nearby yesterday. The Blue Spruce (leaning against the garage) across the street, and a Red Maple next door.

I was given the wood from the Red Maple, but gave about 1/3 of it to another neighbor (I'm such a nice guy)! He was grateful and helped me with the rest of it … works for me!

The Spruce first: The tree guy is using a MMWS 362 (wonder where he got that from)!


----------



## MustangMike

Here is the Red Maple: FYI, the Crane Operator is 72 and has been doing this for 53 years!

My MOFO 462 was making short work of the Red Maple and did most of the work, that saw is so sweet, but I broke out the Blue Beast (Asian 660) for some of the biggest rounds, and to noodle them, just because I had not run it in quite a while.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Here is the Red Maple: FYI, the Crane Operator is 72 and has been doing this for 53 years!
> 
> My MOFO 462 was making short work of the Red Maple and did most of the work, that saw is so sweet, but I broke out the Blue Beast (Asian 660) for some of the biggest rounds, and to noodle them, just because I had not run it in quite a while.



Looks like a workout!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> My tree guy took down 2 trees nearby yesterday. The Blue Spruce (leaning against the garage) across the street, and a Red Maple next door.
> 
> I was given the wood from the Red Maple, but gave about 1/3 of it to another neighbor (I'm such a nice guy)! He was grateful and helped me with the rest of it … works for me!
> 
> The Spruce first: The tree guy is using a MMWS 362 (wonder where he got that from)!


When you said "Leaning on the garage", that was a gross understatement!


----------



## U&A

panolo said:


> Hhhhmmmm. Something not right. The new husky chain I have is night and day better than the oregon chains I have. Honestly I think I just went through two gallons of fuel on my 550 without changing chains. I have probably a dozen of them and they are all great chains. Buy them in the box or have the dealer do them? Just had a guy buy two chains from a dealer and they were supposed to be stihl but they were oregon.



The husky chain i have is 3 years old


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Ryan A

First time I’ve got a hold of Cherry. Beautiful wood, fella butchered it when he cut it up though. More chunks than anything. Literally drove in a back alley to scrounge from the pile. A first for me......


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> First time I’ve got a hold of Cherry. Beautiful wood, fella butchered it when he cut it up though. More chunks than anything. Literally drove in a back alley to scrounge from the pile. A first for me......
> View attachment 820778
> View attachment 820779


That looks like some very hard cherry right there!
Hey pull around back in the alley, that's where the stuff is  .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Here is the Red Maple: FYI, the Crane Operator is 72 and has been doing this for 53 years!
> 
> My MOFO 462 was making short work of the Red Maple and did most of the work, that saw is so sweet, but I broke out the Blue Beast (Asian 660) for some of the biggest rounds, and to noodle them, just because I had not run it in quite a while.


And the old skyhook just might be the only crane he's ever operated . I ran one just like it and the skyhook on the truck I drove was a 100'er, big ole noodle, like a fishing pole.
Is that maple as dense as it looks, looks very hard. Was that tree struck by lightening?


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> I want one for diesel for the tractor, and AV gas (100LL) for the saws, generators, etc. At least those two fuels have decent shelf life (with the AV gas being good for YEARs).


and this was probably the real reason they took lead out of gas.


----------



## Ryan A

Row home. Street in the front, alley in the back. For the trash trucks to go down and additional parking. Something like this...


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Auto tune saws are 4 stroking unless under load. At least mine do. Leaning a saw after hitting limiter, it's fine, I just will not be doing it. Flat cutting your trees can allow a kick back of tree. I prefer open face with hinge wood, back cut above face cut.


I still don't understand what you mean flat cutting.
Do you think I'm dropping trees without cutting a notch/hinge/backcut, You need to look closer at the pictures, you're looking at the back cut and a cut made below the back cut referred to as a step cut, everything else is conventional. I don't think if you saw it in action you would have a problem with it, its quite safe. It's very similar to trigger release on a leaner, but also similar to a snap cut.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> @chipper1 Nice videos! I need to learn more about filing down the rakes/safety humps on my chains. I've been hand filing for years, but I just file the cutters. I use to have the one local shop dress mine, but the chains seemed to dull super quick (You could see a discoloration in the cutting teeth where they used a grinder on them and they got hot, which may have changed the temper or something). Anyhow, since I've been hand filing, my chains seem to stay sharper longer. But, I have never adjusted the rakes, etc. I just buy new chains LOL!
> 
> I'll have to try and watch that video when I get some better signal.


I have the 2in1 file guide. It files the depth guages down as the tooth gets shorter. However, I learned that when sharpening a chain that somebody else sharpened without filing the depth guages down, to file those down FIRST with a depth guage file set before using the 2in1.


----------



## panolo

U&A said:


> The husky chain i have is 3 years old
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


 OK. Thats probably oregon chain made for husky then. The new xcut husky chain is fantastic.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I still don't understand what you mean flat cutting.
> Do you think I'm dropping trees without cutting a notch/hinge/backcut, You need to look closer at the pictures, you're looking at the back cut and a cut made below the back cut referred to as a step cut, everything else is conventional. I don't think if you saw it in action you would have a problem with it, its quite safe. It's very similar to trigger release on a leaner, but also similar to a snap cut.


Flat cut 

Step back cut


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> View attachment 820551
> 
> The only parts of the cutter that really cut are: the top plate edge, the corner (or 'point'), and the upper part of the side plate edge. The gullet does not cut, but helps to carry away the chips.
> Sometimes, sharpening guides only position the file to hit those important areas, and the gullets get neglected. This can result in a negative slope to the cutter, instead of the familiar 'C' profile, and the tooth will not cut well, even with sharp edges. Below, is a an extreme example:
> View attachment 820554
> 
> 
> Periodically cleaning out the gullet, to restore the original profile will improve performance. I do this with a file (any diameter) after sharpening the edges, or with the grinder wheel, again, after grinding the edges.
> 
> View attachment 820556
> 
> 
> _'Buckin' Billy Ray_' has really emphasizes '_get the gullet!_" in some of his YouTube videos. If you keep up with them as you sharpen, just like keeping up with the depth gauges, it's not a big deal.


Exact answer I was looking for. Thank you. And thanks to all that responded. I will take a close look at my chains in that aspect from now on.

2 cool things....I found one of those grease tips for a regular grease gun so I could grease bars and clutch needle bearings so I can quit fighting those lame little grease guns that come with the saws. AND I sharpened a saw for a guy at work. Poulan wood shark. (3314) Had garbage lowes chain on it. He came back and said the trees cut like butter so I must have done something right.


----------



## old CB

Regarding the discussion about "flat cutting" above. I agree that the ledge created by the backcut being above the face cut helps to prevent a felled tree from coming back over the stump. We're taught, and I most often practice, to bring the back cut in above the face. This is particularly important when dropping a tree uphill. Or when the top might hang up in neighboring tops. (Probably more such I can't bring to mind.)

However, the higher backcut also gives a little resistance to the tree going over. (Which is sometimes an advantage. Sometimes it's best to see it go over slowly.) But quite often there's nothing that would bring the tree back over the stump.

Yesterday, for instance, I was removing a dead Ponderosa Pine in open-grown conditions--in other words, a short tree with a wide canopy rather than the tall, narrow trees found deep in the forest. Dead wood also has less flexibility, more "I'm standing right where I've been for the last 50-60 years, thank you."

Had four wedges buried in this thing yesterday, and IT WOULD NOT GO OVER. I had the holding wood down to as narrow as I dared. With power lines quite close, that thing needed to go where I faced it. I finally had to get my 6' pry bar from the pickup to persuade that thing over.

I had the backcut even-steven with the facecut, and was glad not to have any more resistance.

There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## svk

Kind of had a shitty day but got the truck fixed tonight. New shifting cable and rear shocks. Amazingly all 4 shock bolts came out quite easy.


----------



## KiwiBro

Just a few days ago was trying to explain to someone when it's useful to have a backcut below the face.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 818617
> 
> Fruit wood racks are about full. Have hickory to split and find a home for. Think I need to look into a smoker.View attachment 818618
> This big guy was hanging out on one of the rounds. Pretty sure it's a wolf spider. Not aussie worthy but they can put the hurt to you.


 I came across this monster and her family on a recent scrounge. Sure gets the heart pumping when you turn a round over and find this. They're actually pretty harmless.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> I found one of those grease tips for a regular grease gun so I could grease bars and clutch needle bearings so I can quit fighting those lame little grease guns that come with the saws.



When I bought the "pro series" 16" bar for my 254, the dealer gave me a tip for my grease gun. That is the first bar I've owned that had a grease hole.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> When I bought the "pro series" 16" bar for my 254, the dealer gave me a tip for my grease gun. That is the first bar I've owned that had a grease hole.


You may have already mentioned, but are you running .325 or 3/8 on that saw?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Had 4 furloughed relatives working today! Nice Suprise even the 2 who despise each other worked pretty well! We finished the living room! My daughter brought her shampooer and cleaned the upholstery! Nice to have it done! Dining rooms on deck for next go!


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> When I bought the "pro series" 16" bar for my 254, the dealer gave me a tip for my grease gun. That is the first bar I've owned that had a grease hole.


All of mine do and my xp saws have the greasable needle bearing


----------



## muad

svk said:


> You may have already mentioned, but are you running .325 or 3/8 on that saw?



.325, IIRC


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> All of mine do and my xp saws have the greasable needle bearing



This is my first Husky. All my other saws are Stihl, running Rollamatic ES bars. Never saw a place to grease those.


----------



## svk

I’ve got a ton of used 16”/.325 bars and a few 18’s if you need.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> And the old skyhook just might be the only crane he's ever operated . I ran one just like it and the skyhook on the truck I drove was a 100'er, big ole noodle, like a fishing pole.
> Is that maple as dense as it looks, looks very hard. Was that tree struck by lightening?



The crane operator told me he owns 20 cranes, and this is the smallest. He is out of CT and said they don't give him any trouble bringing this one to NY (needs permits for the larger ones with hydraulic feet).

The tree looked like it might split down the middle, and had several rot spots. They did not want it falling on one of the cars. Those rounds were pretty darn heavy for Red Maple. The one trailer fender was rubbing the tire when I loaded it up like I usually do with other wood (including Oak).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The crane operator told me he owns 20 cranes, and this is the smallest. He is out of CT and said they don't give him any trouble bringing this one to NY (needs permits for the larger ones with hydraulic feet).
> 
> The tree looked like it might split down the middle, and had several rot spots. They did not want it falling on one of the cars. Those rounds were pretty darn heavy for Red Maple. The one trailer fender was rubbing the tire when I loaded it up like I usually do with other wood (including Oak).


That's a huge insurance bill and safety inspections . They are fun little cranes, they really teach you how to handle a load that is giving feedback that's uncontrollable like those trees. When I started runny a hydraulic setup it was like wow this is easy . I had a good time delivering drywall, well at least running the crane lol.

It looked oddly cracked. I know how that is, I've had to remove a few that looked like they could do a number on a house, what's funny is how many will park right under a tree they know is very damaged thinking if they hear it they will get out of the way . Oh well it seems many beat the odds on it so...


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Flat cut View attachment 820807
> 
> Step back cutView attachment 820808


Don't recall many of mine looking like that lol.
So are we talking about the backcut and the gunning cut being level(flat).
I don't do that often, at least not on purpose lol.
Last two bigger trees I dropped, looks like a nice bit of stump shot to me?


----------



## KiwiBro

Got a good one to do this arvo after this cuppa T. Leaner, brittle fibers, need to get about 45 degrees off its lay to miss most hazards and am just gonna send it...onto the wire fence...and hope for the best. Stump is gonna look real interesting...hahahahaha. I'll get some shots for y'all to laugh at....


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Got a good one to do this arvo after this cuppa T. Leaner, brittle fibers, need to get about 45 degrees off its lay to miss most hazards and am just gonna send it...onto the wire fence...and hope for the best. Stump is gonna look real interesting...hahahahaha. I'll get some shots for y'all to laugh at....


Gotta do what you gotta do.
Whoops, forgot my wedges lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

Bit of lean. Stump is about 3' on neighbours side of fence but 90% leans over to our side. Unfortunately the main of those two leaders that stretch out way over our side is coming back up the hill and I need it going down the hill. Not much fun trying to pull it off it's lay when the wood I'm relying on is under so much tension.



I threw the kitchen sink at it. Before you say anything yes I know stuffed up the soft Dutchman but I realised before I took the picture but found it funny so took the picture anyway. Corrected it (well as much as one can when one stuffs that sort of thing up) afterwards before the backcut.




Despite that stuff-up, there was just enough, and i mean JUST enough to get it started and keep it going but interesting how the wood broke before it even thought of pulling forward on the tension side.


But it held on long enough to just squeak passed our peach trees which is, especially with my stuff up on the face, quite the miracle. Also didn't break any wires on the fence. Wonders never cease. will clean it all up tomorrow.



*edit* Has anyone got any advice how I could have done this better please? Always keen to learn. If it wasn't our own place, I wouldn't have risked this unless the customer signed something, bc it was on the edge of failing the whole time. ;-)


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> that was before Subaru had the stigma up here of being only something lesbians drive.



Lesbaru


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> I came across this monster and her family on a recent scrounge. Sure gets the heart pumping when you turn a round over and find this. They're actually pretty harmless.
> View attachment 820813



Yes, I've had that sort of thing happen.




Today I rolled a log and disturbed a nest of inchers. Had them mess up my day before, I'm sensitive to their bites. Bullants, meet permethrin dust.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, I have been suffering pretty severe back pain recently - from carrying the heavy burden of keeping pics up on this thread  . 

I kid, I kid. 

Trooped out to the farm again to get after these logs. 




The three with yellowish ends are blue gum, the small one in the middle with the whitish bark and bare at the end is candlebark and the two down the bottom with the fibrous bark (and the rotted middle on the bigger one) are peppermints. The other end of the big peppermint was solid so hopefully there's some good wood in it stihl. 




I cut the smaller peppermint, one of the blue gums, the candlebark and took a few rounds off the other blue gums.




The 460 got a run today. Had trouble restarting it when warm - before remembering that it is not M-Tronic and you need to flick the switch down one before pulling the cord  . Worked better after that.


----------



## Cowboy254

After having a (relative) dream run splitting the blue gum rounds last week, I was hopeful that it would continue. Maybe the blue gums at Mitch's are less interlocked and stringy or maybe the Fiskars is the answer, or maybe I'm just getting stronger as I get older  . 

Today burst my bubble.




Took ages to bash through those rounds. Half dry and hard and a bit stringy so that even once it started to open up I had to chop through every silly strand. 




I found myself hoping that I had a Ranger load from just the blue gum rounds I had already split so I could go home but as they say when you're digging a hole, if you have to measure it, it's not deep enough. So when I was getting disillusioned with splitting, I thought I'll split the candlebark. 




It has pretty salmon coloured heartwood and the gentlest of swings with the Fiskars halved the rounds. A nice way to finish up the load.


----------



## James Miller

So I got banned from YouTube. There will be no more saw videos from jim


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> So I got banned from YouTube. There will be no more saw videos from jim


What a bunch of ********!!! I’m sorry. 

I have a new YT set up but haven’t used it yet.


----------



## svk

My father passed 20 years ago this morning. I was only 20 at the time. It sure seems like a long time now. 

Going to head to the cemetery this afternoon to pay a visit. Was talking about doing a picnic with the family but the weather isn’t so good.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Ryan A said:


> First time I’ve got a hold of Cherry. Beautiful wood, fella butchered it when he cut it up though. More chunks than anything. Literally drove in a back alley to scrounge from the pile. A first for me......
> View attachment 820778
> View attachment 820779


Chunks burn too!


----------



## woodchip rookie

James Miller said:


> So I got banned from YouTube. There will be no more saw videos from jim


Did you post something about guns or being Christian? You know by now that's not socially acceptable.


----------



## woodchip rookie

chipper1 said:


> If someone overheats them when sharpening they will get blued and it does change the temper, not for the better either. I will watch for a chain that's in rough condition and then do a video filing a few cutters and a few depth gauges and then a video of that chain cutting. Not sure why I've never done a video like that, guess it's like the reason I haven't gotten the chain vise yet lol.
> Here's a good video on the principle I use for rakers.
> 
> This one shows the husky roller guide which is a great tool, but I wear through them quickly so I prefer the husky raker guide in the above video.
> With the roller guide you can completely remove the gullet and the guide will still hold the file against the cutter at the proper height.
> Some Aussie filing .



This is the first time I have ever seen or heard of a "progressive depth guage file guide". You guys do this?


----------



## Philbert

Oz Lumberjack said:


> I came across this monster and her family on a recent scrounge. Sure gets the heart pumping when you turn a round over and find this. They're actually pretty harmless.
> View attachment 820813





Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I've had that sort of thing happen.
> View attachment 820887


You guys just post this stuff to scare us away from coming down there!

Philbert


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> You guys just post this stuff to scare us away from coming down there!
> 
> Philbert


Your welcome to our great country anytime Philbert. I'd love to give some of the square ground chain you do a try one day. .


----------



## chipper1

Oz Lumberjack said:


> I came across this monster and her family on a recent scrounge. Sure gets the heart pumping when you turn a round over and find this. They're actually pretty harmless.
> View attachment 820813


Pretty sure they were just as scared as you were .


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

My recent scrounge last Saturday. Good to finally get out after staying home over Easter weekend. Firewood cutting is still considered essential thankfully.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> So I got banned from YouTube. There will be no more saw videos from jim


Bummer James.
Welcome to the club, many of us have had our YouTube accounts "terminated". 
Hopefully you can get it back. I just followed the procedure and said thanks when they sent me a message back saying they were reviewing my request. Even though the same computer is most likely doing the review I figured if I put some personal words in there as though I was talking to a person it might help, then two days later I got it back. Unfortunately not everyone has been so lucky .


woodchip rookie said:


> Did you post something about guns or being Christian? You know by now that's not socially acceptable.


It's not, but they have been terminating quite a few accounts for no apparent reason.
There's even a banner ad on there saying that they are doing this.


----------



## Lionsfan

panolo said:


> OK. Thats probably oregon chain made for husky then. The new xcut husky chain is fantastic.



I picked up a couple loops of the C83 yesterday at Ebel's. If it's even equal to the EXL I've been running, I'll make the switch because his pricing is tough to beat.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

mountainguyed67 said:


> Lesbaru


Funny never knew that. I worked with a kid who had 10k into his crate engine when he returned from the sand box. PTSD to the point he couldn't function in a normal environment. Had a lot of pride in his ride. Easily rolled all 4 when asked and helluva fast when driven right.

Any way my daughter blew her engine so when it warms up I will become intimately familiar with swapping engines in a Subaru.


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> This is the first time I have ever seen or heard of a "progressive depth guage file guide". You guys do this?


Absolutely.
But just like sharpening a chain you still may need to make adjustments to where the gauge sets things up, since the saw, wood being cut, and cutting styles all play a roll in how a chain should be tuned for you specific conditions. 
I have various raker guides I use on smaller stock saws and then more aggressive ones for my larger ported saws, all being 3/8. 
I think you have the 550 and the 395?, if both were running a 3/8 chain I would set the rakers lower on the 395 in most conditions, it has way more power and can handle taking a larger chip, it will also be smoother taking a larger chip in very hard wood because it's much heavier. When cutting green wood primarily I will also set my rakers lower using a more aggressive gauge, and I will give the cutters a little more hook. When I run a 20x3/8 bar on my muffler modded 2252(very close in power to your 550) I set the rakers very high using the .025 raker gauge and then take them down another stroke with the file from there, and then I will just the side plate angle from there to allow the cutter to bite a little more without lowering the raker as you can go to far very quickly.
Take the blue pill and just keep using the current depth gauges, or take the red pill and see just how deep the rabbit hole goes, remember, all I'm offering is the truth! .


----------



## MustangMike

Late April and it is in the low 30s this morning. Mother Nature is all confused! Maybe some folks will be burning what they did not burn this winter!

I hear they got snow in upstate NY!!!


----------



## panolo

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Found this video this morning and took the time to watch it. For a novice it is a great watch. Kind of long but the guys do a great job explaining all the cuts. Worth the watch.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Funny never knew that. I worked with a kid who had 10k into his crate engine when he returned from the sand box. PTSD to the point he couldn't function in a normal environment. Had a lot of pride in his ride. Easily rolled all 4 when asked and helluva fast when driven right.
> 
> Any way my daughter blew her engine so when it warms up I will become intimately familiar with swapping engines in a Subaru.


Bummer about her ride.
Will you be just swapping it for a long block. Are you familiar with the JDM(Japanese Domestic Products), you can buy a low mileage engine out of a car from Japan for very good prices, you just need to swap some of your components over to it like you would onto a long block from a shop. I prefer these over even changing a head gasket for the Hondas I've done. I need to buy one for my little 98 Honda Odyssey(same engine as the 98-02 accord) , they are $500-550 delivered to the driveway(I pull the skid with my tractor and forks) with low miles, beats a junkyard motor, I don't even change timing belts on these cars, just buy another engine lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Late April and it is in the low 30s this morning. Mother Nature is all confused! Maybe some folks will be burning what they did not burn this winter!
> 
> I hear they got snow in upstate NY!!!


We are getting flurries right now, yep I'm burning everything I would have burned, maybe even more. Good thing is I have lots of wood here .


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Found this video this morning and took the time to watch it. For a novice it is a great watch. Kind of long but the guys do a great job explaining all the cuts. Worth the watch.



Yep, I watched it right after they came out with it, they also have a couple good videos on sharpening chain, one goes into comparing square to round.
They just did a large job at the Seattle airport, ground zero for the crud out that way. Just found out yesterday a buddy of mine has the kung flu, his wife and one of his kids are already over it, he's struggling with it but was able to talk to me on the phone yesterday, his other kid hasn't gotten it yet or hasn't shown any symptoms yet.

Looks like the conveyor is getting some good use.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I picked up a couple loops of the C83 yesterday at Ebel's. If it's even equal to the EXL I've been running, I'll make the switch because his pricing is tough to beat.


You'll like them, every bit as good as the exl and very smooth. 
They are hard on files though and it's difficult to match the multi-angle grind they have on them out of the factory.
How much are they getting for them up there, wonder if I'd save anything driving up there, I can get fuel for 1.07, I could stop up and visit with our friends up north (I don't drink, can't, just like the bread, but in spirit hanging out ).


----------



## MustangMike

Was glad to see the 2nd guy got out of Dodge when the tree started to go, I would always recommend doing that! You just never know what may happen.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> After work I recruited my youngest son to help with brush pitching this evening. We have only one 200’ lot to go and only the south side of the road. Then the 3/4 mile road will be done. I think I’ve got close to 6 hours on the polesaw into this project so far.
> 
> It was insanely windy today. Many areas registered over 40 mph winds. Surprisingly no trees were down and we still have power.
> 
> Little buddy pitching brush. Winter jacket and crocs. Lol.
> View attachment 820425
> 
> 
> I broke through the ice in the ditch not once but twice into mid calf deep water. Oh well.
> View attachment 820426
> 
> 
> The lake opened up a lot today.
> View attachment 820427
> View attachment 820428
> 
> 
> A remote toast to my grandpa who turned 88 today.
> View attachment 820429


and heres a "cybeer toast" to your gramps steve !! best to him and all your future memories you make!


----------



## Philbert

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Your welcome to our great country anytime Philbert. I'd love to give some of the square ground chain you do a try one day. .


I am pretty adept at saving / rescuing / rehabilitating chain, but I am not the square ground / file chain guy!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Late April and it is in the low 30s this morning. Mother Nature is all confused! Maybe some folks will be burning what they did not burn this winter!
> 
> I hear they got snow in upstate NY!!!



We had 4 inches Friday night into Saturday. Sunday it was near 60. Was all gone by evening


----------



## Philbert

woodchip rookie said:


> This is the first time I have ever seen or heard of a "progressive depth guage file guide". You guys do this?








STIHL Progressive Depth Gauge Tool


Found these in response to another thread. Do not appear to be available in USA. Anyone familiar with or have experience with them? Might need a member-friend in EU to obtain? Tools for MS-cutting attachment maintenance: File gauge For manual reworking of the depth gauge made from hardened...




www.arboristsite.com










Depth Gauge Tools for Saw Chain


Proper setting of chain depth gauges (a.k.a. 'rakers', 'drags', etc.) is critical for good chain performance. People might disagree on the specific offset, but whatever they choose, it should be intentional. Thought this might be a good time to start a depth gauge tool ('depth gauge gauge'?)...




www.arboristsite.com










Are FOP really progressive depth raker generators?


I have not used an FOP or their look alikes but, following discussions and some of the images posted in a previous post, I wonder if FOPs are really true progressive raker depth makers after all.  So I put the following up for your consideration - it's getting close to ultra geeky (a bit like...




www.arboristsite.com










Progressive Filing of Rakers-Stihls Opinion


I sent e-mails to Stihl-USA and Stihl-UK to get an opinion on Progressive filing of chain. After many back and forth e-mails I finally got this response. "STIHL recommends a depth gauge clearance of between 0.65 mm and 0.8 mm (.025" - .030") on most STIHL chain types. We do not recommend...




www.arboristsite.com





Etc.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Was glad to see the 2nd guy got out of Dodge when the tree started to go, I would always recommend doing that! You just never know what may happen.


That's funny, got out of "Dodge".
Had to run on this one, had a tree top that broke off in it, you can see it right before the end of the video at about 2:08, wasn't hanging at the stump to see where it would go lol.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Late April and it is in the low 30s this morning. Mother Nature is all confused! Maybe some folks will be burning what they did not burn this winter!
> 
> I hear they got snow in upstate NY!!!


We had 18 yesterday morning. Froze the water line to the sauna building again. Luckily it is plastic so knock on wood, it expands rather than bursts.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Funny never knew that. I worked with a kid who had 10k into his crate engine when he returned from the sand box. PTSD to the point he couldn't function in a normal environment. Had a lot of pride in his ride. Easily rolled all 4 when asked and helluva fast when driven right.
> 
> Any way my daughter blew her engine so when it warms up I will become intimately familiar with swapping engines in a Subaru.


It is the rule rather than the exception up here. If you see a Subaru, especially with kayak's or cross country skiis strapped to the roof I will guarantee there will be two short haired women in there. FYI I am not making a joke or poking fun at the LGBTQ crowd. It is just the way it is.


----------



## Philbert

And that was before Subaru had the stigma up here of being only something lesbians drive.
[/QUOTE]
_AND_ Hippies!

Not sure how these rumors get started, but likely by other car manufacturers finding it hard to compete fairly.

Hard for some to remember '_way back then_'; but Subaru was one of the first affordable cars available in the US with front wheel drive, and with 4-wheel / '_all -wheel_' drive. Not as well known as the Toyotas and Datsuns ('Nissans') in the 70's, and before Hondas had become mainstream as a family automobile (they had their shoebox cars and motorcycles). So Subarus became very popular in mountain states like Vermont and Colorado, where maybe a lot of those stereotypes lived? The all-wheel drive wagons caught on pretty quick with outdoorsy types, looking for something other than a Jeep or pickup truck, especially with young families. A VW replacement for the Hippies. Popularity expanded along with that of four-wheel drive and Japanese reliability, especially, being lower priced than some of the Toyotas and Hondas. Probably where Kia and Hyundai are today.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> It is the rule rather than the exception up here. If you see a Subaru, especially with kayak's or cross country skiis strapped to the roof I will guarantee there will be two short haired women in there. FYI I am not making a joke or poking fun at the LGBTQ crowd. It is just the way it is.


I have a Subaru and put lots of things on the roof.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> STIHL Progressive Depth Gauge Tool
> 
> 
> Found these in response to another thread. Do not appear to be available in USA. Anyone familiar with or have experience with them? Might need a member-friend in EU to obtain? Tools for MS-cutting attachment maintenance: File gauge For manual reworking of the depth gauge made from hardened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth Gauge Tools for Saw Chain
> 
> 
> Proper setting of chain depth gauges (a.k.a. 'rakers', 'drags', etc.) is critical for good chain performance. People might disagree on the specific offset, but whatever they choose, it should be intentional. Thought this might be a good time to start a depth gauge tool ('depth gauge gauge'?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are FOP really progressive depth raker generators?
> 
> 
> I have not used an FOP or their look alikes but, following discussions and some of the images posted in a previous post, I wonder if FOPs are really true progressive raker depth makers after all. So I put the following up for your consideration - it's getting close to ultra geeky (a bit like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive Filing of Rakers-Stihls Opinion
> 
> 
> I sent e-mails to Stihl-USA and Stihl-UK to get an opinion on Progressive filing of chain. After many back and forth e-mails I finally got this response. "STIHL recommends a depth gauge clearance of between 0.65 mm and 0.8 mm (.025" - .030") on most STIHL chain types. We do not recommend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Philbert


Never seen that last thread or the video in it, very cool.


Philbert said:


> I have a Subaru and put lots of things on the roof.
> 
> Philbert


Funny, I always thought you were a guy, as in the manly use of the word guy lol.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Are you familiar with the JDM(Japanese Domestic Products), . . . , they are 5-550 to the driveway with low miles,


Where does one find these JDMs?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yep, I watched it right after they came out with it, they also have a couple good videos on sharpening chain, one goes into comparing square to round.
> They just did a large job at the Seattle airport, ground zero for the crud out that way. Just found out yesterday a buddy of mine has the kung flu, his wife and one of his kids are already over it, he's struggling with it but was able to talk to me on the phone yesterday, his other kid hasn't gotten it yet or hasn't shown any symptoms yet.
> 
> Looks like the conveyor is getting some good use.


Sorry to hear about your friend Brett, will be praying he has a quick recovery.
Started splitting up and loading some more wood for my buddies shop. Will be glad when the snow and ice melts so I can clean this mess up
Have one more small piece to mill then we will be done with this tree
Had some guest stop by for dinner last night that weren’t practicing social distancing


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You'll like them, every bit as good as the exl and very smooth.
> They are hard on files though and it's difficult to match the multi-angle grind they have on them out of the factory.
> How much are they getting for them up there, wonder if I'd save anything driving up there, I can get fuel for 1.07, I could stop up and visit with our friends up north (I don't drink, can't, just like the bread, but in spirit hanging out ).



Not worried about matching the factory grind. I don't worry about wearing out files, so long as the stuff can be hand-filed with a reasonable amount of effort. They were $14.04 for 72dl and 16.38 for 84dl, or $0.195/ tooth. Buy a few chains and pack that Honda full of really good smoked hams and bacon to make it worth the trip.


----------



## Lionsfan

Philbert said:


> And that was before Subaru had the stigma up here of being only something lesbians drive.


_AND_ Hippies!

Not sure how these rumors get started, but likely by other car manufacturers finding it hard to compete fairly.

Hard for some to remember '_way back then_'; but Subaru was one of the first affordable cars available in the US with front wheel drive, and with 4-wheel / '_all -wheel_' drive. Not as well known as the Toyotas and Datsuns ('Nissans') in the 70's, and before Hondas had become mainstream as a family automobile (they had their shoebox cars and motorcycles). So Subarus became very popular in mountain states like Vermont and Colorado, where maybe a lot of those stereotypes lived? The all-wheel drive wagons caught on pretty quick with outdoorsy types, looking for something other than a Jeep or pickup truck, especially with young families. A VW replacement for the Hippies. Popularity expanded along with that of four-wheel drive and Japanese reliability, especially, being lower priced than some of the Toyotas and Hondas. Probably where Kia and Hyundai are today.

Philbert
[/QUOTE]

Subaru has the reputation of being the snobby ***** soccer mom vehicle around here, until they're full of dents and rust holes which makes it a perfectly acceptable red-neck winter beater.


----------



## Be Stihl

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Got this from my brother-in-law's place. It's what I cut over the last couple of weekends. He has a friend who took the rest which was most of the maple and locust, with a seasoning of oak limbs.
> 
> What I got is mostly oak. His friend has a small dump truck (landscaper), single axle dual tire... you know the type. This is a total of 3 loads. What do you guys think, 3-4 cords?
> 
> 
> ... and here is my little guy learning the value of a hydraulic log splitter. It's not work for him because he doesn't NEED to do it, so he has fun. BUT, come heating season, he also understands the work that goes into making the tree into firewood and he is proud to have been a part of that.
> View attachment 817674



That’s a lot of nice oak, I like the axe also very slick looking handle. What is it, the axe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> I have a Subaru and put lots of things on the roof.
> 
> Philbert



Something you want to confess???


----------



## mountainguyed67

I just spent six days at our mountain place, that’s where I do most of my firewooding nowadays. Our lower driveway had two trees across it, plus a small treetop.




You can see little bits of snow in some of the pictures.


----------



## mountainguyed67

The main forest road goes through our place, I went back up the first morning and cleared it. It had been hastily cleared just enough to get by. One reason I did it is I don’t want it pushed over the side, I took branches and all in the trailer. Branches went into the burn pile.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Where does one find these JDMs?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


All over the web, just search JDM engines. There are large suppliers in pretty much every large metro area near a port since they come over by boat/ship. From my understanding in order to keep the Japanese auto market going they charge more and more every yr of ownership on a vehicle, like if you were charged more every yr for registration, to the point where only the wealthy can afford to drive older vehicles(ironic that the Japanese were buying many of our classic cars up in the recent past). So then these vehicles get traded in on new cars and the "old" ones with typically 40-60k on them get auctioned off to buyers who then cut them up and ship the parts all over the world.
So any of the Japanese car manufactures parts/engines/trans can be had for pretty good prices.
Here's a link to a company out off Chicago.
I'd just take a drive over for something to do and throw an engine in the back of my car , but they ship all over, you can even get them from the east or west coast which is where the largest JDM dealers are at.


Home | JDM Engines Chicago


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> The main forest road goes through our place, I went back up the first morning and cleared it. It had been hastily cleared just enough to get by. One reason I did it is I don’t want it pushed over the side, I took branches and all in the trailer. Branches went into the burn pile.
> 
> View attachment 820989
> View attachment 820990


Nice! Great pictures. Looks like a nice area.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I didn’t get an after picture because the iPad was too cold to work, but I got all of this out of here. Some of it had been pushed in there before, and was partially buried. I had to dig to get a chain around it. Once the wood was out, I back bladed with the bucket and pulled the dirt into the low spot with the water.



The branches and logs on the right are out of here too.



I cut another two logs off this stump. I was tempted to cut one more, but thought there would be too much dirt.



I’ve already dumped more here, again the iPad wouldn’t work to take a picture. These are cut at 15” and will go to a 4WD club fundraiser.



I stacked them this way so they wouldn’t be as likely to roll back at me when I dump them.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> After having a (relative) dream run splitting the blue gum rounds last week, I was hopeful that it would continue. Maybe the blue gums at Mitch's are less interlocked and stringy or maybe the Fiskars is the answer, or maybe I'm just getting stronger as I get older  .
> 
> Today burst my bubble.
> 
> View attachment 820893
> 
> 
> Took ages to bash through those rounds. Half dry and hard and a bit stringy so that even once it started to open up I had to chop through every silly strand.
> 
> View attachment 820894
> 
> 
> I found myself hoping that I had a Ranger load from just the blue gum rounds I had already split so I could go home but as they say when you're digging a hole, if you have to measure it, it's not deep enough. So when I was getting disillusioned with splitting, I thought I'll split the candlebark.
> 
> View attachment 820895
> 
> 
> It has pretty salmon coloured heartwood and the gentlest of swings with the Fiskars halved the rounds. A nice way to finish up the load.
> 
> View attachment 820896


May have been E.botryoides. Is a blue gum like Saligna, really hard to tell them apart but the grain is more interlocked than Saligna.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Not worried about matching the factory grind. I don't worry about wearing out files, so long as the stuff can be hand-filed with a reasonable amount of effort. They were $14.04 for 72dl and 16.38 for 84dl, or $0.195/ tooth. Buy a few chains and pack that Honda full of really good smoked hams and bacon to make it worth the trip.


The factory grind is what makes it cut so smooth and fast, but they do well just filing as normal with the 10 degree down angle added.
They are about as hard filing as stihl chains and hold an edge just as well, Oregon and husky both upped their games greatly with their newest chains. I'm sure they will recover some of the chain sales that they had lost to stihl in the near future, but some guys will take longer to switch than others.
That's a great price, You could use them until they dull and sell them on CL for 10 each, I know of a few tree guys who do that, no time to sharpen chains when you're making big money, can't be tripping on dollars to pick up dimes . That being said if you ain't making money it's a good habit to save money, very hard finding the balance between those two dichotomies.


----------



## KiwiBro

Wouldn't have a clue what depth my rakers are. Cheap digital angle finder to set a consistent angle works for me.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This stuff already had termite or ant holes, I cut it 18” and it'll be campfire wood. 





I’m cleaning up the branch mess too, I go dump it into a pile. We can do pile burns for fuelwood reduction. I know it would be good kindling, but it‘s time consuming. Plus there’s way more kindling than I need. 



These wouldn’t come back at me where I dumped them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Great pictures. Looks like a nice area.



Thanks, I like it there. It’s on the road less traveled too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I guess it was too muddy to be driving a 31 thousand lb loader, ha ha. I went back with a shovel and scooted the mud back into the tracks before it hardened.


----------



## mountainguyed67

One of two oaks that had the tops break off. We have few oaks, so it was a sad sight.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What I used to drag the logs around. It‘s the first use of the short cable, I had it made because the pin is too awkward/heavy to deal with every time. I also have an old loggers choker cable that’s not in any of these pictures.


----------



## panolo

Were holding some higher temps at night in the greenhouse. Little bit of moisture on the top. 



Got set in here on Saturday. Already starting to see some end cracking. This red oak was over 40% when split. Even though it was barkless and cut in logs last fall oak still holds so much moisture up here.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> All over the web, just search JDM engines. There are large suppliers in pretty much every large metro area near a port since they come over by boat/ship. From my understanding in order to keep the Japanese auto market going they charge more and more every yr of ownership on a vehicle, like if you were charged more every yr for registration, to the point where only the wealthy can afford to drive older vehicles(ironic that the Japanese were buying many of our classic cars up in the recent past). So then these vehicles get traded in on new cars and the "old" ones with typically 40-60k on them get auctioned off to buyers who then cut them up and ship the parts all over the world.
> So any of the Japanese car manufactures parts/engines/trans can be had for pretty good prices.
> Here's a link to a company out off Chicago.
> I'd just take a drive over for something to do and throw an engine in the back of my car , but they ship all over, you can even get them from the east or west coast which is where the largest JDM dealers are at.
> 
> 
> Home | JDM Engines Chicago


I may have been involved with turning a few of those JDM motors into shrapnel over the years. Could pick up B18C and B18R long blocks for 6 to 8 hundred back then. The 2 more door civic had a stock B18C long block that turned 10k and swallowed 18psi for better then a year before the rings started going. Killed one on nitrous before that, broken ring lands and the first turbo motors rods left extra inspection ports in the block do to a tuning error .


----------



## Philbert

Lionsfan said:


> Subaru has the reputation of being the snobby ***** soccer mom vehicle around here, . . . .


Nice that they moved up in the world! Those used to be the full-sized GM station wagons, then high end Chrysler mini-vans, except for the Volvo wagons in the affluent suburbs.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Something you want to confess???


What? That I used to have long hair or that I like women?


Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Brett, will be praying he has a quick recovery.
> Started splitting up and loading some more wood for my buddies shop. Will be glad when the snow and ice melts so I can clean this mess upView attachment 820958
> Have one more small piece to mill then we will be done with this treeView attachment 820959
> Had some guest stop by for dinner last night that weren’t practicing social distancing View attachment 820960


Thanks Nate.
They all seem to be doing well, but from what I've seen until you get over the threshold with this crap it seems you just can't be sure, he's about a week into it. Another good friends BIL was just released from the hospital last week, he was on oxygen for 10 days(no vent thank God), then he was off the airand sent home a day later. Kinda crazy sounding, but that can be how it is with asthma too, one day you're in intensive care and the next your going home. I know very little about the disease, but it isn't something I'm wanting to try I can tell you that much!

We've been getting a lot of the mess around here cleaned up, and organized/re-organized . Ready to start filling the area around the shed(not the woodshed) with more gravel/sand, that will keep me busy for a while. I need to pull the front porch off the shed and the uprights that partially support the porch roof. Then I will move the shed once I get the ground a little higher and raise it up about a 1-1.5', then I need to rebuild the deck and set the large support uprights on top of the deck so they don't rot anymore. I'll be setting everything on black locust logs for the main pillars into the ground, they won't rot . I need to clean out the area behind the shed and drop a red oak that's leaning and already compromised from the storm last fall before moving the shed. It will need to be tied off to another tree so it doesn't bounce into the shed since it has a large sweep in it and it could wipe out the back side of the shed since I have no way to drop it so it lands flat, better safe than sorry.
What will you be using the boards for.
My kids liked your visitors. I had three of them laying about 30" from my large dwindling wood pile when I went out there to grab a few pieces before going to bed. I shown the streamlight over there and they were all curious, stood up and were all checking me out. They were one pop from being dinner .


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Wouldn't have a clue what depth my rakers are. Cheap digital angle finder to set a consistent angle works for me.


Simple way to measure is with a straight edge and some automotive feeler gauges.

Optional way is with a fancy micrometer / caliper / or cheap ($7) tire depth gauge off of eBay.





Depth Gauge Tools for Saw Chain


Proper setting of chain depth gauges (a.k.a. 'rakers', 'drags', etc.) is critical for good chain performance. People might disagree on the specific offset, but whatever they choose, it should be intentional. Thought this might be a good time to start a depth gauge tool ('depth gauge gauge'?)...




www.arboristsite.com







Why measure?
- Sometimes it is diagnositc, to let someone know why their chain is behaving a certain way (_'Specs say 0.025" and yours are more like 0.042"!'_)
- Similar, but to explain the concept of 'consistency' (_'Yours ranged from 0.017" to 0.035"!'_)
- To copy /replicate settings that you really like (_'0.029 works really well for me in this wood'_).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Wouldn't have a clue what depth my rakers are. Cheap digital angle finder to set a consistent angle works for me.


Once a chain is where it needs to be for a specific saw it's nice to simply touch the edge up with a file and to knock the rakers down without a gauge and very fast, then all you have to do is to straighten them out when you rock them or hit metal with the grinder. 

That notch you posted earlier looked pretty wild. I find the best way to deal with a leaner if you can't drop them just off the lay is by pulling them 180 to their lean or using a rope or cable/skidder to hold the tree with a consistent length(like a single guy wire) and then dropping them at 90 degrees to the lean which is pretty easy, nut your calculations need to be on if you're using something like my little Kubota or you'll flip it or drag it easily .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Simple way to measure is with a straight edge and some automotive feeler gauges.
> 
> Optional way is with a fancy micrometer / caliper / or cheap ($7) tire depth gauge off of eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth Gauge Tools for Saw Chain
> 
> 
> Proper setting of chain depth gauges (a.k.a. 'rakers', 'drags', etc.) is critical for good chain performance. People might disagree on the specific offset, but whatever they choose, it should be intentional. Thought this might be a good time to start a depth gauge tool ('depth gauge gauge'?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 821040
> 
> 
> Why measure?
> - Sometimes it is diagnositc, to let someone know why their chain is behaving a certain way (_'Specs say 0.025" and yours are more like 0.042"!'_)
> - Similar, but to explain the concept of 'consistency' (_'Yours ranged from 0.017" to 0.035"!'_)
> - To copy /replicate settings that you really like (_'0.029 works really well for me in this wood'_).
> 
> Philbert


Great post!

I'd like one of those, I've avoided buying one so I didn't support, well everyone knows by now... I should make an adapter for my German made vernier caliper bought at Aldi .Maybe there's one made with German components for cheaper than $80 like the ones I know of .

(_'Specs say 0.025" and yours are more like 0.042"!'_),
Perfect, the chain is worn 3/4 and were cutting softwood .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Be Stihl said:


> That’s a lot of nice oak, I like the axe also very slick looking handle. What is it, the axe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Robot Check


MADE IN USA!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Once a chain is where it needs to be for a specific saw it's nice to simply touch the edge up with a file and to knock the rakers down without a gauge and very fast, then all you have to do is to straighten them out when you rock them or hit metal with the grinder.
> 
> That notch you posted earlier looked pretty wild. I find the best way to deal with a leaner if you can't drop them just off the lay is by pulling them 180 to their lean or using a rope or cable/skidder to hold the tree with a consistent length(like a single guy wire) and then dropping them at 90 degrees to the lean which is pretty easy, nut your calculations need to be on if you're using something like my little Kubota or you'll flip it or drag it easily .


Saw, wood, felling or bucking all impact my raker depths(the angle typically varies between 5 and 9 degrees )which get touched up in-field, done by feel, until (not if - unless felling plantation stuff) chains hit something then swapped for freshly ground and put in the to-grind pile.

My 76hp, 4WD wedge is 150kms away, along with winch and all rigging :-( Whilst I haven't done so yet I did look into buying about 600' of dyneema rope so it is strong and lightweight, but I can cut it if looks like said wedge is gonna be slingshotted across a gully, and it's super easy to end-to-end splice in the field afterwards. But darn that stuff ain't cheap. Got a mate flying choppers and they retire their dyneema lines which he grabs every now and then, but he always seems to find a use for them. But I think he wants to use Kermit so maybe a deal can be struck...


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Thanks Nate.
> They all seem to be doing well, but from what I've seen until you get over the threshold with this crap it seems you just can't be sure, he's about a week into it. Another good friends BIL was just released from the hospital last week, he was on oxygen for 10 days(no vent thank God), then he was off the airand sent home a day later. Kinda crazy sounding, but that can be how it is with asthma too, one day you're in intensive care and the next your going home. I know very little about the disease, but it isn't something I'm wanting to try I can tell you that much!
> 
> We've been getting a lot of the mess around here cleaned up, and organized/re-organized . Ready to start filling the area around the shed(not the woodshed) with more gravel/sand, that will keep me busy for a while. I need to pull the front porch off the shed and the uprights that partially support the porch roof. Then I will move the shed once I get the ground a little higher and raise it up about a 1-1.5', then I need to rebuild the deck and set the large support uprights on top of the deck so they don't rot anymore. I'll be setting everything on black locust logs for the main pillars into the ground, they won't rot . I need to clean out the area behind the shed and drop a red oak that's leaning and already compromised from the storm last fall before moving the shed. It will need to be tied off to another tree so it doesn't bounce into the shed since it has a large sweep in it and it could wipe out the back side of the shed since I have no way to drop it so it lands flat, better safe than sorry.
> What will you be using the boards for.
> My kids liked your visitors. I had three of them laying about 30" from my large dwindling wood pile when I went out there to grab a few pieces before going to bed. I shown the streamlight over there and they were all curious, stood up and were all checking me out. They were one pop from being dinner .


Yeah it’s pretty crazy stuff, some people seem to deal with it fine and others not so much. Very thankful it hasn’t been too bad here so far.
The boards are for a chicken coop our son and daughter in-law want to build. Beginning of their farm they want. And fresh eggs for us  
Sounds like you have quite a bit to keep you busy there. Pretty nice you have close access to the wood there.
Stay safe and healthy


----------



## SS396driver

Did something I never do today . Went for some food and found some wood . Problem is I was driving my 72 . Dont use it as a truck anymore but wood is wood .


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> May have been E.botryoides. Is a blue gum like Saligna, really hard to tell them apart but the grain is more interlocked than Saligna.



e.globulus is the blue gum we have around here, has a particularly long leaf as a mature tree but the juvenile foliage is blue/grey and small round leaves. This one is half dry and the hardness increases dramatically as it dries compared to other local species. The big blue gum from the other week was wet as a fish's underpants which may have helped.


----------



## SS396driver

Also made some legs for my next project . Maple I milled last fall . Planed and tapered on the planer.


----------



## LondonNeil

My local wood guy contact from last week called this afternoon, 'I;ve got some pear, ash and holly if you want it?' 30 minutes later he pulls on the drive and unloads while I'm on a work video call. When finished on the call I pop out to see. I'd be a bit embarrassed to post a photo of the scrounge.....its 10 sticks about 30" long ranging from 3" to 8" diameter....won't keep the fire going long. However if he is calling and bothering to drop a few sticks like that, which surely could have sat on his truck fine, I feel confident I'll be getting more....a lot more


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> And that was before Subaru had the stigma up here of being only something lesbians drive.


_AND_ Hippies!

Not sure how these rumors get started, but likely by other car manufacturers finding it hard to compete fairly.

Hard for some to remember '_way back then_'; but Subaru was one of the first affordable cars available in the US with front wheel drive, and with 4-wheel / '_all -wheel_' drive. Not as well known as the Toyotas and Datsuns ('Nissans') in the 70's, and before Hondas had become mainstream as a family automobile (they had their shoebox cars and motorcycles). So Subarus became very popular in mountain states like Vermont and Colorado, where maybe a lot of those stereotypes lived? The all-wheel drive wagons caught on pretty quick with outdoorsy types, looking for something other than a Jeep or pickup truck, especially with young families. A VW replacement for the Hippies. Popularity expanded along with that of four-wheel drive and Japanese reliability, especially, being lower priced than some of the Toyotas and Hondas. Probably where Kia and Hyundai are today.

Philbert
[/QUOTE]
Those old Subaru’s were bullet proof. 

My auto shop teacher was a really cool guy. He was only a few years from retirement (well his first one anyhow) when I had him. He had an OLD Subaru from when he was first employed. He said he never once changed the oil on it just to see how long it would last. The car was completely rusted out so the pulled the engine so the class could pull it apart. I think it had 240k miles, hadn’t seen an oil change in 140k miles and the inside of the engine looked like new.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Not worried about matching the factory grind. I don't worry about wearing out files, so long as the stuff can be hand-filed with a reasonable amount of effort. They were $14.04 for 72dl and 16.38 for 84dl, or $0.195/ tooth. Buy a few chains and pack that Honda full of really good smoked hams and bacon to make it worth the trip.


That’s a good deal.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Brett, will be praying he has a quick recovery.
> Started splitting up and loading some more wood for my buddies shop. Will be glad when the snow and ice melts so I can clean this mess upView attachment 820958
> Have one more small piece to mill then we will be done with this treeView attachment 820959
> Had some guest stop by for dinner last night that weren’t practicing social distancing View attachment 820960


Never mind the deer, check out the bread!


----------



## svk

@Philbert.....If you put that awesome canoe of yours on the roof nobody will question your manliness!


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile , somewhere in Australia wild sheep roam in stealth looking for something to kill , took 7 years to catch this one .








https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/prickles-the-sheep-returns-home-after-7-years-with-a-glorious-unsheared-fleece-1.5539871



Looks like he has a long handled Husqvarna felling lever on the right lol


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> @Philbert.....If you put that awesome canoe of yours on the roof nobody will question your manliness!


I've put my THULE box up there and filled it with saws . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

We drove the proverbial “golden spike” on the roadway trimming project tonight. Completed the last 200’ in about 20 minutes. 

Now we just need to do one more round of brushing smaller trees growing in the shoulder and we’ll be ready to bring in the mini-ex and start digging rocks. 

In the first pic you can see where the grader was able to reach before we started brushing the shoulders last fall.


----------



## woodchip rookie

panolo said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Found this video this morning and took the time to watch it. For a novice it is a great watch. Kind of long but the guys do a great job explaining all the cuts. Worth the watch.



That was one of the vids I found


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We drove the proverbial “golden spike” on the roadway trimming project tonight. Completed the last 200’ in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Now we just need to do one more round of brushing smaller trees growing in the shoulder and we’ll be ready to bring in the mini-ex and start digging rocks.
> 
> In the first pic you can see where the grader was able to reach before we started brushing the shoulders last fall.
> View attachment 821103
> View attachment 821105
> View attachment 821106


That's a lot of work, looks real nice.
Did you boy were out the crocs.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I may have been involved with turning a few of those JDM motors into shrapnel over the years. Could pick up B18C and B18R long blocks for 6 to 8 hundred back then. The 2 more door civic had a stock B18C long block that turned 10k and swallowed 18psi for better then a year before the rings started going. Killed one on nitrous before that, broken ring lands and the first turbo motors rods left extra inspection ports in the block do to a tuning error .


I don't doubt that, 18psi must have been fun, that's better than double the displacement calculated .
I wouldn't mind putting a blue top in the oddy, but I'm not really into it until I have a barn built.
Did you epoxy some Plexiglas-glass over the inspections holes lol.


----------



## svk

We went to the cemetery today to visit my dad and grandparents. As with most townships they must be low on $$ as 3/4 of the white pines in the cemetery are dead or in decline yet they don’t seem to be doing anything about them. 

The biggest, healthiest tree in the place is right next to our plot. Ours is the one to the left of the tree, in the sun with the veteran star. I think it’s the largest diameter white pine I’ve seen, well beyond 4’




I had a chuckle, across the road from the cemetery, someone turned a bunch of small stumps into a fairy town.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of work, looks real nice.
> Did you boy were out the crocs.


My 15 YO helped tonight. I never even noticed what footwear he had on. But he wears crocs quite often as well.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Saw, wood, felling or bucking all impact my raker depths which get touched up in-field, done by feel, until (not if - unless felling plantation stuff) chains hit something then swapped for freshly ground and put in the to-grind pile.
> 
> My 76hp wedge is 150kms away, along with winch and all rigging :-( Whilst I haven't done so yet I did look into buying about 600' of dyneema rope so it is strong and lightweight, but I can cut it if looks like said wedge is gonna be slingshotted across a gully, and it's super easy to end-to-end splice in the field afterwards. But darn that stuff ain't cheap. Got a mate flying choppers and they retire their dyneema lines which he grabs every now and then, but he always seems to find a use for them. But I think he wants to use Kermit so maybe a deal can be struck...


Those felling wedges will spoil you . I don't want to do much without mine, works better than that piece of black locust, but I got it done .
I got a new 200'x5/8 bull rope around Christmas, it's nice, I don't plan on cutting it .
Hope you get some of that rope off your buddy, that would be the way to go on the wallet, nice to barter.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My 15 YO helped tonight. I never even noticed what footwear he had on. But he wears crocs quite often as well.


That's great that they are helping, they get a different perspective. It thrills me when I here my kids say something about how much work would be involved in a job, it tells me they are getting the lessons .


----------



## U&A

Blain’s Farm and Fleet has 1 gallon jugs of Bar oil for $3.99 right now. If you have a rewards account (if your cool like me[emoji41]) they are $3.49

Just ordered 6 for a drive through pickup[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> _AND_ Hippies!
> 
> Not sure how these rumors get started, but likely by other car manufacturers finding it hard to compete fairly.
> 
> Hard for some to remember '_way back then_'; but Subaru was one of the first affordable cars available in the US with front wheel drive, and with 4-wheel / '_all -wheel_' drive. Not as well known as the Toyotas and Datsuns ('Nissans') in the 70's, and before Hondas had become mainstream as a family automobile (they had their shoebox cars and motorcycles). So Subarus became very popular in mountain states like Vermont and Colorado, where maybe a lot of those stereotypes lived? The all-wheel drive wagons caught on pretty quick with outdoorsy types, looking for something other than a Jeep or pickup truck, especially with young families. A VW replacement for the Hippies. Popularity expanded along with that of four-wheel drive and Japanese reliability, especially, being lower priced than some of the Toyotas and Hondas. Probably where Kia and Hyundai are today.
> 
> Philbert


Those old Subaru’s were bullet proof.

My auto shop teacher was a really cool guy. He was only a few years from retirement (well his first one anyhow) when I had him. He had an OLD Subaru from when he was first employed. He said he never once changed the oil on it just to see how long it would last. The car was completely rusted out so the pulled the engine so the class could pull it apart. I think it had 240k miles, hadn’t seen an oil change in 140k miles and the inside of the engine looked like new.
[/QUOTE]
You sure that wasn't 2 smoke?


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Those old Subaru’s were bullet proof.
> 
> My auto shop teacher was a really cool guy. He was only a few years from retirement (well his first one anyhow) when I had him. He had an OLD Subaru from when he was first employed. He said he never once changed the oil on it just to see how long it would last. The car was completely rusted out so the pulled the engine so the class could pull it apart. I think it had 240k miles, hadn’t seen an oil change in 140k miles and the inside of the engine looked like new.


You sure that wasn't 2 smoke?
[/QUOTE]
4 cylinder opposed engine


----------



## Deleted member 150358

SVK had to ask. My uncle had the 360 and it was!


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Blain’s Farm and Fleet has 1 gallon jugs of Bar oil for $3.99 right now. If you have a rewards account (if your cool like me[emoji41]) they are $3.49
> 
> Just ordered 6 for a drive through pickup[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I picked up some Cam2 all season for cheap from TSC or Rural King a while back. I'm getting low and now they don't have it. 

Do you all use the cheap stuff? RK had Husky brand, but it was $16!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> We went to the cemetery today to visit my dad and grandparents. As with most townships they must be low on $$ as 3/4 of the white pines in the cemetery are dead or in decline yet they don’t seem to be doing anything about them.
> 
> The biggest, healthiest tree in the place is right next to our plot. Ours is the one to the left of the tree, in the sun with the veteran star. I think it’s the largest diameter white pine I’ve seen, well beyond 4’
> 
> View attachment 821161
> 
> 
> I had a chuckle, across the road from the cemetery, someone turned a bunch of small stumps into a fairy town.
> View attachment 821162


Be right back...
*ETA*
None of this is my fault, except the bits of logs brought home to one-day make something from them before they were put to a "better" use....


----------



## MustangMike

I only use AMSOIL Saber at 40:1 in my mix, but the TS bar oil is great stuff, and often low cost.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Just ordered 6 for a drive through pickup


Did you get any for the danger ranger and the saws.
I'd grab 25 of them myself, where is that at.


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> Blain’s Farm and Fleet has 1 gallon jugs of Bar oil for $3.99 right now



They’re either out or need to upgrade their search system, it didn’t come up in a search.



https://www.farmandfleet.com/


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> They’re either out or need to upgrade their search system, it didn’t come up in a search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.farmandfleet.com/


You're gonna need to make a drive and see for yourself lol.
He's probably on the secret sale email list that they get before everyone else sees it.


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> Also made some legs for my next project . Maple I milled last fall . Planed and tapered on the planer. View attachment 821081
> View attachment 821083
> View attachment 821084
> View attachment 821086


Tapered live edge legs? What's the top gonna be? Another epoxy adventure?


----------



## U&A

mountainguyed67 said:


> They’re either out or need to upgrade their search system, it didn’t come up in a search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.farmandfleet.com/











Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Lubricant - 663605002010 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Lubricant - 663605002010 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Chainsaw Bar and Chain Oils.



www.farmandfleet.com






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Did you get any for the danger ranger and the saws.
> I'd grab 25 of them myself, where is that at.



Right off 94. Same rd as Sams club and Culver’s


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> I picked up some Cam2 all season for cheap from TSC or Rural King a while back. I'm getting low and now they don't have it.
> 
> Do you all use the cheap stuff? RK had Husky brand, but it was $16!!!



For bar oil......use the CHEAP STUFF!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> Did something I never do today . Went for some food and found some wood . Problem is I was driving my 72 . Dont use it as a truck anymore but wood is wood . View attachment 821077
> View attachment 821078



And not one scratch on the tail gate!! My wood hauler, 89 F150 is on it's third tailgate and I could almost take a bath in the dips in it.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> It is the rule rather than the exception up here. If you see a Subaru, especially with kayak's or cross country skiis strapped to the roof I will guarantee there will be two short haired women in there. FYI I am not making a joke or poking fun at the LGBTQ crowd. It is just the way it is.



I have had both a kayak and XC skis on the roof of our old Subaru. However I have also had a whole lot of scrounge in the Suby as well so maybe that lowers the angry estrogen levels a bit. I sold it to my brother. Next time I see Don, I'll tell him he's a lesbian coz @svk said so.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I don't doubt that, 18psi must have been fun, that's better than double the displacement calculated .
> I wouldn't mind putting a blue top in the oddy, but I'm not really into it until I have a barn built.
> Did you epoxy some Plexiglas-glass over the inspections holes lol.


Search boosted boys turbo odyssey on YouTube. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> We went to the cemetery today to visit my dad and grandparents.



I had a falling out with my parents in 2012, mainly over the way my mother treated and spoke about Cowgirl which had been going on for some time and reached a point where I felt I had to make a choice. It wasn't very pretty. 

Though I knew that I had plenty to thank my parents for (which I acknowledged before I cut them off), I spent several years being angry. Dad invited us to a couple of things which I declined (fairly politely). But after a while, I realised that they would not live forever and I would feel very bad if they dropped off the perch with things being that way between us. Three years ago I called Dad on his birthday, which was the start of a reconciliation. Later in the year we all caught up and it was pretty much as though nothing had ever happened, everyone was on their best behaviour. 

Things are good now. Dad will be 80 next year (but is in fantastic condition, he rides his bike a couple of hours most days) and my mother a year behind and we visit regularly. I shudder to think now if something had happened to them in those bad years. Both have a wealth of knowledge in different areas, Dad is a very practical man with much experience in many areas (though I now have the edge in chainsaw matters) while my mother is very artistic as are my children and they have much they can learn from her. 

20 years since you lost your dad. I'm sorry for that, Steve.


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> Blain’s Farm and Fleet has 1 gallon jugs of Bar oil for $3.99 right now. If you have a rewards account (if your cool like me[emoji41]) they are $3.49
> 
> Just ordered 6 for a drive through pickup[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Dang that's what I use to pay for the generic stuff. Stopped at the farm store yesterday and they wanted $8/gal. Didn't even check the price of the Stihl oil.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I had a falling out with my parents in 2012, mainly over the way my mother treated and spoke about Cowgirl which had been going on for some time and reached a point where I felt I had to make a choice. It wasn't very pretty.
> 
> Though I knew that I had plenty to thank my parents for (which I acknowledged before I cut them off), I spent several years being angry. Dad invited us to a couple of things which I declined (fairly politely). But after a while, I realised that they would not live forever and I would feel very bad if they dropped off the perch with things being that way between us. Three years ago I called Dad on his birthday, which was the start of a reconciliation. Later in the year we all caught up and it was pretty much as though nothing had ever happened, everyone was on their best behaviour.
> 
> Things are good now. Dad will be 80 next year (but is in fantastic condition, he rides his bike a couple of hours most days) and my mother a year behind and we visit regularly. I shudder to think now if something had happened to them in those bad years. Both have a wealth of knowledge in different areas, Dad is a very practical man with much experience in many areas (though I now have the edge in chainsaw matters) while my mother is very artistic as are my children and they have much they can learn from her.
> 
> 20 years since you lost your dad. I'm sorry for that, Steve.


Thank you. My dad and I were very close, probably as close as you can be as a 20 year old at the time. 

OTOH I absolutely understand your situation. My mother struggled with mental health issues for many years. She was never very nice to my wife. She really became troublesome around early 2015. I went to her siblings and suggested we stage an intervention for her wellbeing and was met with a brick wall. They all told me she was “fine”. I more or less cut all communication from the whole lot of them. A few months later she crashed and burned figuratively and they weren’t too happy to hear “I told you so”. I didn’t speak to her for 39 months until she was having severe health issues. We patched things up and although most of “her” is gone mentally she’s still happy to see me when we go to visit the assisted living.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Tapered live edge legs? What's the top gonna be? Another epoxy adventure?


Yup not sure if I'll leave the live edge on the legs though. I put it together and make my decision. The other one is in use now


----------



## muad

Thanks for the bar oil comments gents. 

I run Stihl brand "high performance" mix in 100LL for fuel. I mix a little heavy on oil, I bought a gallon and I refill the small one gallon mix bottle for mixing. I always fill it a touch higher than the line on the side. Before that, I was using some Klotz that was left over from my Dad's RC airplane days. That stuff smells AWESOME.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks for the bar oil comments gents.
> 
> I run Stihl brand "high performance" mix in 100LL for fuel. I mix a little heavy on oil, I bought a gallon and I refill the small one gallon mix bottle for mixing. I always fill it a touch higher than the line on the side. Before that, I was using some Klotz that was left over from my Dad's RC airplane days. That stuff smells AWESOME.


I wouldn't run the stihl ultra myself because it stinks , but if you bought a gallon it may be a while until you need to buy more. I'm not sure 100ll is needed as 87 does just fine in saw engines.
I do the same for my mix, use an old mix bottle but I use maxima K2, smells great too .








Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> And not one scratch on the tail gate!!


I thought I saw a spot of patina that was rubbed off though lol.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Search boosted boys turbo odyssey on YouTube. I think you'll like it.


If it's the same one I'm thinking of I've seen that guy at the track(in his videos), looked pretty fun. I'm not into all the tuning so I'd rather just get a blue top and run it, 200hp is much better than where it's at currently and it would be a fun vehicle that would also tow very well.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I also brought this black oak home the other day, I forgot to mention it before.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't run the stihl ultra myself because it stinks , but if you bought a gallon it may be a while until you need to buy more. I'm not sure 100ll is needed as 87 does just fine in saw engines.
> I do the same for my mix, use an old mix bottle but I use maxima K2, smells great too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


100LL is avtag, aviation fuel is given a RON via a different scale...there is RON, RON, RON...oh som many! 100LL is about the same as UK auto regular pump fuel at 95RON, US RON IIRC you 87 is slightly

Ok this is confusing...conversations on bar oil at the same time as 2-stroke oil!? 

I win for smelly bar oil after I mixed a half gallon of hypoid ep80 gear oil I found when cleaning out dad's garage, in with a half gsllon of stihl synth I had. I'd forgotten quite how eggy hypoid gear oil stinks.

as for 2 stroke, I use decent stuff and mix a little strong. I was slowly using a litre of stihl green ....the ms180 is frugal so it was slow use. Then I bought the 365 and husky say use their performance oil at 50/1 or anything else at 30/1. Although i strongly suspect green is as good or better thsn xp I couldn't find the spec that xp complies to I didn't wish to go as rich as 30/1, nor to have 2 sets of mix so I bought a litre of husky xp, and mix half half with stihl green at 40/1.


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> And not one scratch on the tail gate!! My wood hauler, 89 F150 is on it's third tailgate and I could almost take a bath in the dips in it.


The truck had a camper on it since new . So the gate was stored for 47 years


----------



## SS396driver

My next project . Made the live edge legs for it


----------



## psuiewalsh

This was a limb from the neighbors maple. The entire tree is huge.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't run the stihl ultra myself because it stinks , but if you bought a gallon it may be a while until you need to buy more. I'm not sure 100ll is needed as 87 does just fine in saw engines.
> I do the same for my mix, use an old mix bottle but I use maxima K2, smells great too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Maxima Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Racing Premix Oil 64 oz 22964 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Thanks bro. yeah, I've had this gallon for a while, LOL. she's getting low, so I'll be replacing it soon. I'll look into that maxima for sure. 

I only run 100LL, because I've been burned too many times by gas going bad using ethanol laced, garbage pump gas. Since switching to 100LL, I've never had to worry about gas going bad. 

I just bought 25 gallons recently, so I should be set for at least a year. LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Dragged all but the trunk of that gum tree up to the hill around the back to buck and split.
Slash pile all done.




Here are the limbs worth splitting. Left a heap of zogger wood in the slash pile as can't really be bothered with the really small stuff without Kermit's help.



Bucked them and loaded up the first ute load onto the loadhandler mat and backed up to the splitter. Without Nemo and the high capacity bucket, the loadhandler is fantastic. The ute bed is a great height to pull rounds from.



Split what I could reach




Half a dozen turns of the handle on the magic carpet and the next batch of rounds are at my fingertips ready to split


----------



## KiwiBro

split that batch, wound another batch to the back of the ute



with just a few stragglers to grab manually



Time for lunch. Will be back with more pics from this arvo. Hopefully will get the trunk split up.


----------



## KiwiBro

Bucked some of the trunk



noodled it, loaded into ute, hustled back to the splitter hoping could make it up the wet hill with this load on




split it and having afternoon smoko. No noise after 5pm so will try to get what's left of the trunk bucked and noodled before then. Have just put a chain on dolly I classify as evil - about a 9 degree raker angle - not sure what depth that equates to but it's a little wild for gum tree wood. Only ever works out OK when the chain is razor sharp. The moment the cutter corners go off the boil it's a pig of a chain that probably isn't doing dolly any favours. Looking forward to mowing through the trunk with it though.

*edit* @Cowboy254 does it look like acacia to you, rather than gum? I haven't had much to do with the former before and the bark doesn't match the stuff I've cut, but the brown heart and white sap wood makes me think maybe is still acacia?


----------



## mountainguyed67

psuiewalsh said:


> The entire tree is huge.View attachment 821497



Post pics of the huge part when you get a chance.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Post pics of the huge part when you get a chance.



I forget how many girls have said those words to me  .

I do know how many times I've been able to comply


----------



## Cowboy254

Friday arvo farm trip. There was a bit of mucking around getting at these blue gum logs since they were stacked on other stuff and each other and on a slope. Worked it out and got them sorted.




Loaded that up. Halved a few rounds with the X27 but only what I had to do to get it to sit nicely. I'll split it up properly when I have a spare 4 hours. 







Since I stihl had some fuel in the 460 I thought I'd make a start on the remaining two logs which are both peppermints. Much easier cutting than the blue gum and I was pleased to zip through all that was there. The biggest log got punky half way down but punk burns as well and it will dry out quickly. Having hardly used the 460 this year I had half forgotten what an angry saw it is. Very happy with its performance even if it is a bit heavy compared to the current generation saw. 










Tomorrow is the traditional 'Go Scrounge With Ross Who Has Left It Until It Starts Getting Cold Before Scrounging' day. In his defence, we did plan to get out earlier but it didn't happen for various reasons. Roscoe is fairly inexperienced with a saw though he does have a nice little Makita 50cc unit. Generally I cut until I'm buggered and he loads and ferries the wood home. I was planning to take this peppermint home tomorrow but since some of it is a bit sub-optimal I think I'll take it to him instead, probly a couple of loads there along with a couple of long skinny peppermints that are nearby. It'll save me more work later tomorrow and since I'm already nearly four years ahead, I think I can spare it.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> *edit* @Cowboy254 does it look like acacia to you, rather than gum? I haven't had much to do with the former before and the bark doesn't match the stuff I've cut, but the brown heart and white sap wood makes me think maybe is still acacia?



Hey Kiwi, I was thinking that it didn't look like eucalypt, either in the bark or the wood. In fact, I was pretty certain that it wasn't, but I am not one to impugn another man's scrounge. Leaf pics could help. If it is a funny looking leaf that doesn't smell at least mildly eucalyptussy when crushed, then it certainly isn't. It could be an acacia variant but there are a fair number of them and I'm only really familiar with the ones near me. 

It's good to see you doing some proper work, though 

Is that Whole Lotta Rosie in the background there?


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks. Consensus seems to be acacia. Easy splitting.

Good spotting on the lumber. You were close. It's a bit of blonde ambition and old crackhead where whole lotta Rosie was. Recall I quite liked the contrast of white and red lumber. So that pile came home to be made into a funky incra style table once the lumber dries. The blonde timber is fastigata and red is saligna. The big posts I cut from the fastigata are showing some serious cell collapse from seasoning. Lots to learn about how to work with it.

We go down to level 3 Kung flu alert on Tuesday which means I can kayak and fish so Aussie salmon lookout, I'm coming for yas.


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> ......
> We go down to level 3 Kung flu alert on Tuesday which means I can kayak and fish so Aussie salmon lookout, I'm coming for yas.


IL governor just extended the stay at home order until end of May. That means all State parks remain closed to camping, fishing and hunting. All of which I'd be doing at my favorite state park. Really sucks. I don't need any more fire wood since I'm out of room. But I may still need to go to the wood pile just to burn off some steam.


----------



## square1

No gas motors allowed here. They haven't installed the docks at the State boat launches. Walleye season opens tomorrow. Was able to get a little practice with the new baitcaster reel between bouts of snow & rain.


----------



## farmer steve

square1 said:


> No gas motors allowed here. They haven't installed the docks at the State boat launches. Walleye season opens tomorrow. Was able to get a little practice with the new baitcaster reel between bouts of snow & rain.
> View attachment 821624


Me and baitcasters.  
Gimme my old Zebco.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> It looks to be in that picture, but it was easier to see.
> Nice picture.
> I like that bar .


These are the two types of sqrench's that I have


----------



## MustangMike

Ditto, the shorter ones give you better leverage on the bar nuts, but sometimes you need the deeper socket to reach the spark plug, so if I just bring one, it is the deeper one.


----------



## square1

Governor just authorized motorized boating and travel between residences. Probably got a few fishermens' votes back.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> These are the two types of sqrench's that I have



We take the common scrench for granted. Really a lot of different styles. Some of the photos have been lost from some of the threads, but there are a few in these:






New, Flat Scrench


The scrench is probably the most widely recognized chainsaw tool. It is probably also the most frequently lost. While we could carry a separate wrench and screwdriver, few do. And if you look in catalogs, you will find dozens of variations of the classic 'T' style scrench, which is simple to...




www.arboristsite.com










New Husqvarna Chain Saw Scrench


So with the upcoming purchase of a 562XP what are you folks using for a correctly sized scrench? My old "official" Husqvarna chain saw scrench is too %[email protected]!#%$ big for the tiny NGK CMR6H spark plug.




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The other day, I cut this load of firewood,







And, as today was another very nice day weather wise, it was the day to get it all split, and put right into my half cord boxes. There was quite a few pieces this size,






And, that's a really nice size when you have a 4-way wedge, not too heavy, and two times through, and the box starts filling fast!

Anyway, there was five boxes total, so 2-1/2 cords on that trailer,






Now it's time to cut another load!

SR


----------



## Logger nate

Mom had a tree by her house that was leaning towards the house with lots of limb weight on that side too. It’s actually on neighbors property (church camp) they said go ahead and cut it. Kinda hard to see but it’s the one in the middle closest to driveway 



Surprised it hadn’t broke off before with the heavy snows we’ve had. Cut the top up for firewood and loaded 3 logs up to mill into boards. Mom’s little tractor sure is handy, impressive what it will do


All done


----------



## svk

Heading out in the morning to do some cutting on the roadway, this time with chainsaws. Mostly small stuff leaning towards the road. In the 3/4 mile run I think there’s three or 4 trees over 4” that need to go and probably 50 under 4”. Shouldn’t take more than a couple hours.
One of the neighbors will be helping with his saw. He’s in his early 70’s but in pretty good shape.


----------



## SS396driver

The shorter sqrench works well on the 395xp. Larger one I get a 1/4 turn at most on the chain adjuster


----------



## Logger nate

The little echo 2511t sure is nice and light

Used the 550 to chunk down the lower stem, heavier but way faster than the little echo


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Thanks for the bar oil comments gents.
> 
> I run Stihl brand "high performance" mix in 100LL for fuel. I mix a little heavy on oil, I bought a gallon and I refill the small one gallon mix bottle for mixing. I always fill it a touch higher than the line on the side. Before that, I was using some Klotz that was left over from my Dad's RC airplane days. That stuff smells AWESOME.


----------



## KiwiBro

Got the second and final load of the trunk bucked, noodled, loaded into the ute




Dolly Part'n (wood) mowed through the trunk. Here she is, queen of all she surveys




Split the ute load and rest of the limb wood




And headed back in for a cuppa T, job done.


----------



## MustangMike

Good work there Nate, and your Mom sure has a nice view, must have been spectacular from up in the tree!

When we were doing the roof on my hunting cabin we had a great view, I need to knock some trees down so we can see it from inside the cabin.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Good work there Nate, and your Mom sure has a nice view, must have been spectacular from up in the tree!
> 
> When we were doing the roof on my hunting cabin we had a great view, I need to knock some trees down so we can see it from inside the cabin.


Thanks Mike. It’s pretty nice  

From pictures I’ve seen you do have a very nice view from your cabin!


----------



## turnkey4099

Things health wise looking up, wooding wise, down.

Put in 4.5 hours at Jim's (I thought he was a Tim) felling/brushing/bucking/loading small locusts, Butt ends in the 12" range. Did 5 or 6 trees and loaded 4 for a 1/4 cord. At the end I was still mobile and the legs were rather rubbery but still working.

Wooding wise, had problems starting the MS210, let it set and one pull running, bucked one tree, shut down and couldn't restart it. MS193 T did the rest. Amazing what that dinky little chain will cut. I haven't yet tried to start the MS262. My weight exercises seem to be adding a bit of strength back into the arms but getting a first full pull on a saw is still not very good.

On way home, I pulled out on main highway in 3rd gear, odd rattly noise and engine shut down. Pulled out new cell phone (old on went through the laundry) and could not figure out how to make a call. Flagged down a guy, used his cell to call Mike and have him send a tow (I didn't have the tow number). This might be the end of 89 F150

Time I was back home it was 3 pm.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Mike. It’s pretty nice
> 
> From pictures I’ve seen you do have a very nice view from your cabin!



Somebody get a new toy.
You gonna mount the 2511 on there .
Yes, I've seen the videos for those who may ask lol.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Things health wise looking up, wooding wise, down.
> 
> Put in 4.5 hours at Jim's (I thought he was a Tim) felling/brushing/bucking/loading small locusts, Butt ends in the 12" range. Did 5 or 6 trees and loaded 4 for a 1/4 cord. At the end I was still mobile and the legs were rather rubbery but still working.
> 
> Wooding wise, had problems starting the MS210, let it set and one pull running, bucked one tree, shut down and couldn't restart it. MS193 T did the rest. Amazing what that dinky little chain will cut. I haven't yet tried to start the MS262. My weight exercises seem to be adding a bit of strength back into the arms but getting a first full pull on a saw is still not very good.
> 
> On way home, I pulled out on main highway in 3rd gear, odd rattly noise and engine shut down. Pulled out new cell phone (old on went through the laundry) and could not figure out how to make a call. Flagged down a guy, used his cell to call Mike and have him send a tow (I didn't have the tow number). This might be the end of 89 F150
> 
> Time I was back home it was 3 pm.


Wow, 4.5 hrs is pretty good if you ask me after all you been thru of late.
That little 192 rear handle I just picked up last week did a bit of work today for me(not 4.5hrs though) and a 5105 with heat I recently picked up.
Both saws have easy start on them and it works quite well, maybe an easy start saw would be something to look into.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> These are the two types of sqrench's that I have


Yep, the smaller, but longer one on top is a great one, really like the way they work.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Governor just authorized motorized boating and travel between residences. Probably got a few fishermens' votes back.


Soon as I heard that I thought of you .
Lots of landscapers were out today, everyone needs to bring in some cash!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Wow, 4.5 hrs is pretty good if you ask me after all you been thru of late.
> That little 192 rear handle I just picked up last week did a bit of work today for me(not 4.5hrs though) and a 5105 with heat I recently picked up.
> Both saws have easy start on them and it works quite well, maybe an easy start saw would be something to look into.



My 193 has an easy start...dealer stole a 192 one to put on it. Love that system. I had a 192 with it, very nice running/starting top handle.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Somebody get a new toy.
> You gonna mount the 2511 on there .
> Yes, I've seen the videos for those who may ask lol.


It’s my brothers. He flys a big one for part of his jobs, surveying and cell tower inspections. Their pretty cool.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, had an all-day scrounge today with Ross. Stupid phone packed it in so I'm sorry but there are only 7 pics. First went out to the farm to pick up the remaining peppermint. There were also these two long skinny ones and also a couple of small casuarinas. 




Loaded up most of the rounds in the first load.




Took that to Ross's place then he came with me back out to collect most of the rest and light up all the junk. Forgot to take a pic of that. Then a final trip to collect maybe half a cube that was left. Dropped that load at Ross's too then went out to another mate's farm. It was a bit of a goat track to get up there. There was plenty of wood but the bit he wanted us to have a go at was a mess.







There was some careful assessment required of the log pile and managed to work around it and cut a good amount of wood. 







All peppermint and almost all very dry.




Roscoe loved the X27 too, reckon he's sold on that. All MMWS 241 work today, the biggest log was probably 20 inches I guess. Both of us were cooked by the end of the day, got home just on dark. Around 6 cubes all up for the day, and the last three were hard work to get.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Did ya grab a couple of Casuarina logs for your own wood burning assessment?


----------



## Cowboy254

It all went to Ross today. I have burned some previously - there are a few on our property. They go ok but these aren't the best type. Might be pepperminty in density but small so not really worth dealing with unless they're in the way. The downside is the bark which disintegrates when dry and makes a mess. There were some proper buloke casuarinas planted in the park next to the family house when I was but a Cowkid. Back then I could jump over them. Now, they're 100ft high. Meant to be top grade firewood and easy splitting for such dense trees. Wouldn't mind scrounging those!


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Mom had a tree by her house that was leaning towards the house with lots of limb weight on that side too. It’s actually on neighbors property (church camp) they said go ahead and cut it. Kinda hard to see but it’s the one in the middle closest to driveway View attachment 821804
> View attachment 821805
> View attachment 821806
> 
> Surprised it hadn’t broke off before with the heavy snows we’ve had. Cut the top up for firewood and loaded 3 logs up to mill into boards. Mom’s little tractor sure is handy, impressive what it will doView attachment 821807
> View attachment 821808
> 
> All doneView attachment 821809





Logger nate said:


> The little echo 2511t sure is nice and light
> 
> Used the 550 to chunk down the lower stem, heavier but way faster than the little echo




Fantastic pics, Nate! How's the body holding up with all this work?



KiwiBro said:


> Got the second and final load of the trunk bucked, noodled, loaded into the ute
> 
> View attachment 821837
> 
> 
> Dolly Part'n (wood) mowed through the trunk. Here she is, queen of all she surveys
> 
> View attachment 821841
> 
> 
> Split the ute load and rest of the limb wood
> 
> View attachment 821844
> 
> 
> And headed back in for a cuppa T, job done.
> 
> View attachment 821843



There was a lot more in that mystery meat acacia gum tree than there looked in the initial pic!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I may have been involved with turning a few of those JDM motors into shrapnel over the years. Could pick up B18C and B18R long blocks for 6 to 8 hundred back then. The 2 more door civic had a stock B18C long block that turned 10k and swallowed 18psi for better then a year before the rings started going. Killed one on nitrous before that, broken ring lands and the first turbo motors rods left extra inspection ports in the block do to a tuning error .


When Chrysler quit making the 426 Hemi, and crate motors were future science fiction, running “Windowed” blocks was rather common. Especially if you had the numbers matching engine for a rare car. There were a couple companies that had jigs to put an engine in. If you popped a hole on the left side, they would take a block with a hole on the right, cut them in half, and weld them back together. If it was a little hole, and the block was still in specs, they would “window” it.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Simple way to measure is with a straight edge and some automotive feeler gauges.
> 
> Optional way is with a fancy micrometer / caliper / or cheap ($7) tire depth gauge off of eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth Gauge Tools for Saw Chain
> 
> 
> Proper setting of chain depth gauges (a.k.a. 'rakers', 'drags', etc.) is critical for good chain performance. People might disagree on the specific offset, but whatever they choose, it should be intentional. Thought this might be a good time to start a depth gauge tool ('depth gauge gauge'?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 821040
> 
> 
> Why measure?
> - Sometimes it is diagnositc, to let someone know why their chain is behaving a certain way (_'Specs say 0.025" and yours are more like 0.042"!'_)
> - Similar, but to explain the concept of 'consistency' (_'Yours ranged from 0.017" to 0.035"!'_)
> - To copy /replicate settings that you really like (_'0.029 works really well for me in this wood'_).
> 
> Philbert


Ha, I learnt sumpin new. I would have never thought of the tire gauge. I do as you said. But I just lay a file across the cutters and eye ball the gap. If the file actually touches the drags (rakers), I’ve been lazy. Back in the day, we would adjust the rakers to the type of wood. Poplar, bigger bite. Now a days I mostly cut Oak for firewood, so I can see the gap I’m used to working with, and like.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Me and baitcasters.  View attachment 821641
> Gimme my old Zebco.View attachment 821646


Since you posted it, do you know what Zebco stands for? Before you go search it, Zero Hour Bomb Company. If I remember the story right, the inventor made it on his lunch break. The company claimed rights to it, because he did it at work. He, being an honest man agreed, and let them have it. Now do a search and find out how bad my memory is.


----------



## svk

Just having a little coffee here waiting for go hour. My neighbor said to meet him at 9 and we’ll start cutting. It will be nice to have this last batch of cutting done on the road. I’m renting the mini excavator next weekend to dig rocks. Then grade the road and the only thing left to do is grind a few stumps along the roadway when my neighbor rents the stump grinder later in the summer.


----------



## rarefish383

I just sold the second, of my three remaining, Super 1050’s. The first one was real nice so I made a plywood box that slide inside the cardboard. Put the saw in a big contractors bag, in the box, then filled and packed it tight, with Oak noodles. Cost $49 to ship. The second one is a little beat, but runs, so I used much lighter packing, shaving nine pounds off the weight. I was expecting it to be about $30. The clerk said $65. I think I left skid marks in my titey whitey’s. The second one has a full wrap, so I put it in a bigger box, which turned out to be over their limit of a small box. He said by weight the price would be bases on 23 pound, about $25 bucks. But because it was over sized, it’s based on 33 pounds. Today I’m looking for a smaller box!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I just sold the second, of my three remaining, Super 1050’s. The first one was real nice so I made a plywood box that slide inside the cardboard. Put the saw in a big contractors bag, in the box, then filled and packed it tight, with Oak noodles. Cost $49 to ship. The second one is a little beat, but runs, so I used much lighter packing, shaving nine pounds off the weight. I was expecting it to be about $30. The clerk said $65. I think I left skid marks in my titey whitey’s. The second one has a full wrap, so I put it in a bigger box, which turned out to be over their limit of a small box. He said by weight the price would be bases on 23 pound, about $25 bucks. But because it was over sized, it’s based on 33 pounds. Today I’m looking for a smaller box!


Can you take the wrap off Joe? I bought a Remington Logmaster for a guy and shipped it to him. The saw cost $10 and shipping was $55.


----------



## H-Ranch

Looks like a perfect day for firewood. I started with a load from stacks in my own woods that I cut this winter. Had to take the long way around since the trail on the west side of the property is swamped. Also found the poplar that I heard come down on Thursday. More to come.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Fantastic pics, Nate! How's the body holding up with all this work?


Thanks Cowboy! It’s doing ok thanks to your advise! I’m still having some arm/elbow pain but nothing like it was. As long as I keep doing your exercise’s it continues to improve, worst thing is gripping and lifting and starting saws but the tongs and starting saws left handed helps. Back hurts if I have flip line attached to waist D rings but I’ve been using it attached to strap that goes under my butt and works fine.
Thanks for asking, and your on line PT!


----------



## muad

Nice plane, and nice rifles!!! 

Is that a 25% stunt plane for 3D?


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> Got the second and final load of the trunk bucked, noodled, loaded into the ute
> 
> View attachment 821837
> 
> 
> Dolly Part'n (wood) mowed through the trunk. Here she is, queen of all she surveys
> 
> View attachment 821841
> 
> 
> Split the ute load and rest of the limb wood
> 
> View attachment 821844
> 
> 
> And headed back in for a cuppa T, job done.
> 
> View attachment 821843



That is one cool looking splitter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Nice plane, and nice rifles!!!
> 
> Is that a 25% stunt plane for 3D?


I think 30% but yes. 3DHS 103" Extra 330SC. 100cc smoker twin. 27" prop.


----------



## H-Ranch

Back to the neighbor's lot for some more highly valuable black walnut.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Dropped a few maples, alder and birch. Tough work moving them around as you can see...


----------



## chipper1

BlackCoffin said:


> Dropped a few maples, alder and birch. Tough work moving them around as you can see...View attachment 822034
> View attachment 822035


You gonna be alright lol.
Nice setup.


----------



## H-Ranch

BlackCoffin said:


> Dropped a few maples, alder and birch. Tough work moving them around as you can see...





chipper1 said:


> You gonna be alright lol.


Yeah, no kidding. Pace yourself...


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> It’s my brothers. He flys a big one for part of his jobs, surveying and cell tower inspections. Their pretty cool.


That's sweet, so I can call to get advice when I'm ready to step up my YouTube game .
Guy I have done a bit of landscaping and mowing work for has a big one he uses for doing commercials, it's sweet. I sold a little eu2000i generator to a company who filmed as well, they had a large drone and a boom off their Mercedes SUV, they drove about 45mins out of route to buy the generator .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Pace yourself...


Yeah for sure .
You better be careful too, all that whipping that fishing pole around .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> My 193 has an easy start...dealer stole a 192 one to put on it. Love that system. I had a 192 with it, very nice running/starting top handle.


It works well, While I like my 70cc saws I can see myself needing to go to a ported 60 down the rd with the easy start, but for know I can still start a 90cc without the decomp if needed. I just want to be realistic for the future, it doesn't take but one event to stop a guy from even being able to run a saw at all . I just snagged up a real nice 357 for another member, the guy I got it from had a pacemaker installed and cannot run it anymore, life comes at you fast sometimes!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> 100LL is avtag, aviation fuel is given a RON via a different scale...there is RON, RON, RON...oh som many! 100LL is about the same as UK auto regular pump fuel at 95RON, US RON IIRC you 87 is slightly
> 
> Ok this is confusing...conversations on bar oil at the same time as 2-stroke oil!?
> 
> I win for smelly bar oil after I mixed a half gallon of hypoid ep80 gear oil I found when cleaning out dad's garage, in with a half gsllon of stihl synth I had. I'd forgotten quite how eggy hypoid gear oil stinks.
> 
> as for 2 stroke, I use decent stuff and mix a little strong. I was slowly using a litre of stihl green ....the ms180 is frugal so it was slow use. Then I bought the 365 and husky say use their performance oil at 50/1 or anything else at 30/1. Although i strongly suspect green is as good or better thsn xp I couldn't find the spec that xp complies to I didn't wish to go as rich as 30/1, nor to have 2 sets of mix so I bought a litre of husky xp, and mix half half with stihl green at 40/1.


The ethanol free I run is 93(iirc), but if they had 89 I'd run it even in my ported saws without worry.

That does sound nasty . I had a 254 one time they guy ran dirty motor oil thru for bar oil , it was disgusting to say the least, especially coming from a guy who doesn't like to get dirty.


muad said:


> Thanks bro. yeah, I've had this gallon for a while, LOL. she's getting low, so I'll be replacing it soon. I'll look into that maxima for sure.
> 
> I only run 100LL, because I've been burned too many times by gas going bad using ethanol laced, garbage pump gas. Since switching to 100LL, I've never had to worry about gas going bad.
> 
> I just bought 25 gallons recently, so I should be set for at least a year. LOL


I get it for sure, gotta do what works for you .
The smell of maxima is quite pleasant , Klotz is great and smells great too.
Maybe you could get some of these for the house . Or you could spend the money on the real thing.


----------



## svk

Two tired operators. One slightly tired teen. Three dull saws. Nearly a cord of scrounged firewood. And most importantly, one completely brushed roadway.

Another neighbor donated 5 aspen logs to my collection. We had two other partial loads from what we cut along the roadway. 



Rocked the 5020 chain. I think I’ll let the local guy sharpen this since he only charges $5



The 130 pitched the chain about 7/8 of the way through the project. It was getting dull anyhow so I grabbed the 5020 to finish up the larger cuts.


----------



## Lionsfan

I cut down a few ash trees last fall that I was going to turnn into firewood. My father-in law wanted to go this route instead. I dropped off 7 logs on Monday and these 4 this morning.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lionsfan said:


> My father-in law wanted to go this route instead.


see, everyone. That's what you all should be doing with some of 'em.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> There was a lot more in that mystery meat acacia gum tree than there looked in the initial pic!


One of these days we might actually get a fireplace. There are little pockets of firewood dotted all over the property. Strategic prepping - scatter it everywhere so if the zombie hordes attack they won't be able to find it all.


----------



## U&A

Turn around and my boy is sharpening his chain[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji847][emoji847]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

For those in the northern hemisphere who may not be aware, April 25th is one of - if not the most - sacred days of the year in Australia and New Zealand. Anzac Day commemorates the 1915 landing of the Australian and New Zealand Army Corps troops on the Gallipoli Peninsula in Turkey. Poorly planned and executed, the whole operation was a complete fiasco and all it achieved was the deaths of thousands of Kiwis, Aussies and Poms over a number of months of trench warfare and the pointless charges of men armed with rifles and bayonets straight into machine gun fire. The only part that was a success was the stealthy evacuation which was achieved without anyone else getting killed. 

Though Federation in Australia occurred in 1901, Anzac Day is regarded by many as the birth of the nation proper. The traditional veterans' march was cancelled this year but individual recognition of the day occurred at dawn in driveways and the Last Post audible throughout the town. 

This was one of the more moving illustrations I saw. 

 

Lest we forget.


----------



## H-Ranch

More from today's haul.


----------



## djg james

Lionsfan said:


> I cut down a few ash trees last fall that I was going to turnn into firewood. My father-in law wanted to go this route instead. I dropped off 7 logs on Monday and these 4 this morning.



Good to see some lumber photos. Was it solid enough after a year? No Powder Post Beetles?


----------



## Haywire

*Make Spruce, not war ✌*


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> Good to see some lumber photos. Was it solid enough after a year? No Powder Post Beetles?


It's been six months. Not ideal, but they will be fine. Emerald ash borer got to them, but most of the damage was in the tops.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Soon as I heard that I thought of you .
> Lots of landscapers were out today, everyone needs to bring in some cash!


In MD all of the outdoors businesses have been working all along. Three of my neighbors got new roofs in the past two weeks. The day after the essential personnel order was givin, I had to go to the grocery store and bank. I saw a county sheriff and asked if I could mow my clinic? The clinic is definitely essential. He said I could mow all of my lawns. Just don’t initiate contact. If the client came out keep my distance, leave the window open on the truck, and tell them to drop the check on the seat. So, it’s been pretty much business as usual, just using common sense, and extra care.


----------



## Ryan A

Cemetery scrounge. Grabbed what I could and I’ll be back tomorrow for more. No idea what it is, a little stringy when I split it.


----------



## MustangMike

Installed some 4" thick legs on a half round Chestnut Oak bench, then went for a hike through the woods with my younger Daughter. Found a nice shed antler in the process.

The hike up the ridge is pretty steep, it got me breathing, and rocky. Lots of Sugar Maple, Locust, Red Oak, Chestnut Oak, Beech and Mountain Laurel.


----------



## 95custmz

Ryan A said:


> Cemetery scrounge. Grabbed what I could and I’ll be back tomorrow for more. No idea what it is, a little stringy when I split it.View attachment 822180
> View attachment 822181
> View attachment 822182


Looks like Maple.


----------



## MustangMike

Few more pics. My Daughter is standing at the stream, and there is a little water fall in the second pic. In the third pic, the road is in the valley between the two ridges.


----------



## MustangMike

95custmz said:


> Looks like Maple.



Looks like Norway Maple to me.


----------



## Ryan A

Thanks guys! The only maple I’ve come across is sliver maple. This stuff is diffferent than that.

Free wood is free wood so I’m not complaining. Fella said he’s got another cemetery a town over too that he’s got a ton of wood that he just dumps. Said I could have access to that as well. Score!


----------



## MustangMike

Norway Maple is a lot harder, and more BTUs than Silver Maple. It is almost as good as Sugar Maple.

I'll bet your saw did not go through it as fast!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> Cemetery scrounge. Grabbed what I could and I’ll be back tomorrow for more. No idea what it is, a little stringy when I split it.View attachment 822180
> View attachment 822181
> View attachment 822182


My vote is for norway maple


----------



## psuiewalsh

Finished hand splitting the apple today. Neighbor dropped off payment too.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Can you take the wrap off Joe? I bought a Remington Logmaster for a guy and shipped it to him. The saw cost $10 and shipping was $55.


I mowed the lawn for my Vet. I think I found two perfect chainsaw boxes in her recycle. My problem is I over package stuff. A member, Mark, sent me two mostly complete Super EZ’s, a complete engine and a box of carbs, clutches, and little stuff. It was only $23. I tried to squeeze the 1050 in his box, but it just fell apart. I’ve got another friend that is a printer. When they finish a run, they throw the left over paper in the recycle. These spools start out at 1600 pounds. There might be 20-30 pounds left on the spool, and employees can take them. Twenty pounds might be 200-300 feet of paper. I’m going to start using that for packing. It’s very stiff paper and makes good packing. I’ll see how this works.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Cowboy! It’s doing ok thanks to your advise! I’m still having some arm/elbow pain but nothing like it was. As long as I keep doing your exercise’s it continues to improve, worst thing is gripping and lifting and starting saws but the tongs and starting saws left handed helps. Back hurts if I have flip line attached to waist D rings but I’ve been using it attached to strap that goes under my butt and works fine.View attachment 821965
> Thanks for asking, and your on line PT!


Can’t tell in the pic, but that looks like my Buckinham double D ring belt. Do you have leg straps. I never used leg straps, but if I were to ever climb again, I’d get them. I was hanging up side down once, and my butt slid right through my saddle and left me hanging by my knees. A little upsetting at the time.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Looks like Norway Maple to me.


Acer platanoides, when I was a kid it was the first tree I learned. I was adopted, and my parents never hid that from me. They told me I was from Norway. I though it was super cool that there was a Norway Maple.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> Norway Maple is a lot harder, and more BTUs than Silver Maple. It is almost as good as Sugar Maple.
> 
> I'll bet your saw did not go through it as fast!



I almost never have to run a saw, wood is usually already bucked and I bust it up with a maul.

You have me looking into a G660 though.....guy in Lancaster County has shop, $379 before tax.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hate this format too much to catch up on all the old posts I missed....

SS396, how’s your momma doing?? Been awhile since I’ve been on here....

Uncle Mike, that flab in the middle says you should be hiking more!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Maybe Aunt Lynne has been feeding you too well


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had a VERY productive day today!! Neighbor (the honey hole) got his hands on a few hydraulic toys for awhile!! He isn’t too keen on running them, my pops has made me run them since I was probably 8, so we got 11loads of wood out of his place!!! Split between me and another neighbor. When I was teasing the neighbors for running Stihls they said it’s cause I must have never run one. I showed them a picture of the Mustang Maniac’s fleet..... the neighbor asked if he could hire him to clear his property. I’ll have to Introduce Uncle Mustang to the neighbor, should be a great opportunity to get me a few years ahead on wood


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not sure if you guys can see from the pictures, but lots of standing dead Locust and Cherry!!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro said:


> One of these days we might actually get a fireplace. There are little pockets of firewood dotted all over the property. Strategic prepping - scatter it everywhere so if the zombie hordes attack they won't be able to find it all.


i say get a fire place, will give meaning to the scrounge....... you never know you might get Mustang Mike over the line too!


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> i say get a fire place, will give meaning to the scrounge....... you never know you might get Mustang Mike over the line too!


But heat pumps work well. Besides, we only get a few frosts a year. Was just talking about that yesterday, as it happens. We've gone pretty hard into Northern Hemisphere tree species, but for a few years now we've not had the cold snaps that help bring on the wonderful fall colours. Still lovely but not like a few years ago.

Perhaps the firewood could be used to heat a lumber drying kiln ;-) I just need to find more logs to mill, then can kiln it, then need to get a good planer or even better a 4 or 5-side planer and then and then and then...

But certainly, if I ever build another house, it'll have a fireplace. Mainly because it'll be good to find land some ways off the beaten path so the world can leave us the heck alone. So it'll have to be off-grid.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Acer platanoides, when I was a kid it was the first tree I learned. I was adopted, and my parents never hid that from me. They told me I was from Norway. I though it was super cool that there was a Norway Maple.


That’s cool. I was adopted as well.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> I cut down a few ash trees last fall that I was going to turnn into firewood. My father-in law wanted to go this route instead. I dropped off 7 logs on Monday and these 4 this morning.



Did you calculate the weight?


----------



## svk

Got a lot of little projects done after we wrapped up wood cutting. Made some headway in the garage too.

Finally finished a project that I’ve been wanting to do for 30 years-build a barred owl nesting box. I actually finished two of them today. I’m going to have to put flashing around the trees I mount them on as a coon would take that over for sure. 

Here’s one with a wood duck house for reference.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I add 10 lbs every winter, then take it off the rest of the year. When I used to bike more I would drop 15 lbs, but then all of you would say my face looks too thin … so make up your darn minds!!!

Hey, I'm over 6'1" and under 195 lbs, so I'm not doing too bad. Plus, I did hike up that bas A$$ hill right after Tax Season, ask your cousin about it, it a good one.

Let me know when you need me to come over with a few saws.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> The ethanol free I run is 93(iirc), but if they had 89 I'd run it even in my ported saws without worry.
> 
> That does sound nasty . I had a 254 one time they guy ran dirty motor oil thru for bar oil , it was disgusting to say the least, especially coming from a guy who doesn't like to get dirty.
> 
> I get it for sure, gotta do what works for you .
> The smell of maxima is quite pleasant , Klotz is great and smells great too.
> Maybe you could get some of these for the house . Or you could spend the money on the real thing.
> View attachment 822041



LMBO!! I'm not sure what I'd want more, a Klotz candle, or a Hoppe's #9! LOL


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> LMBO!! I'm not sure what I'd want more, a Klotz candle, or a Hoppe's #9! LOL


That's funny.
My kids come down in the basement and like the smell, that's where all my saws are lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

Nobody tried the Gwyneth Paltrow candle? Cant recall the name of it


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Nobody tried the Gwyneth Paltrow candle? Cant recall the name of it



I’m having trouble remembering too. It’s kinda vague, but here’s what came to mind.

1. Virginia scented candle.
2. Fish market scented candle.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> see, everyone. That's what you all should be doing with some of 'em.


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> Can’t tell in the pic, but that looks like my Buckinham double D ring belt. Do you have leg straps. I never used leg straps, but if I were to ever climb again, I’d get them. I was hanging up side down once, and my butt slid right through my saddle and left me hanging by my knees. A little upsetting at the time.


Yeah think it is the Buckingham double D, not positive but think my spurs are same as what you had too. Got them used from a friend I did tree removals with in Alaska.
Yeah that would be a little upsetting, , lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> That is one cool looking splitter.


Sorry for not seeing your post earlier. Thanks. It's been one of my best machinery purchases. Some think it's a toy. Most people here in NZ have never seen a kinetic before. It has won quite a few bets over the years with the ignint types that can be convince to put their money where their mouths are. Quality, USA-made machinery that's worth every cent. I lost count at about 500 cords through it over the years. Such a neat machine. Not without a few areas for improvement but it's rock solid, productive and so incredibly cheap to run/maintain. That pile of splits used about 2/3 of a tank of gas on the wee 6hp (I think, might be 6.5) engine. Maybe even less.


----------



## farmer steve

BlackCoffin said:


> Dropped a few maples, alder and birch. Tough work moving them around as you can see...View attachment 822034
> View attachment 822035


BC whats growing in the field?


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @MechanicMatt. Have good one buddy.


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday @MechanicMatt. Have good one buddy.



Thanks, had a blast yesterday when the weather was nice. Supposed to be rainy today.....


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Thanks, had a blast yesterday when the weather was nice. Supposed to be rainy today.....


Happy birthday!


----------



## svk

Well I’m definitely feeling it this morning. My lower back is pretty sore and my forearms, hands, and neck can feel it too. It’s not like cutting small trees is that hard of work but I suppose the bending over to do the cutting is what gets you. Plus every cut is a flush cut stump when you are trying to do a clean cutting job.


----------



## dancan

Happy B'Day Matt !

Last weekend I chose to distance myself 
My no parking sign worked great !
But 





The tards musta thot that the Volvo doesn't roll on the weekends ...
Gonna haveta put up more signs lol


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Gonna haveta put up more signs lol


The ditch! The ditch!! Send them to the ditch!!! And then send photos.


----------



## H-Ranch

Just me and the wildlife in my woods this morning. Hope it stays that way and I don't have to put up any "No Parking" signs. LOL
Ash a little past it's prime, but OWB don't care.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Matt!!! Yea, it is a rainy day today, but yesterday was beautiful!

So yesterday, as my Daughter and I are going into the woods from the parking lot, a Subaru pulls in, yep, 2 women in it … you guys are so bad!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday I get home from hiking and there are 3 saws by my garage door. They are my brother's. I figure they need chain sharpening, but I call him anyway.

He has not run them in a long time, and the 241 won't start and the 460 and Asian 660 both started but would not stay running! Don't I wish Matt lived closer!

The day before my Tree guy dropped off 3 saws I still have not touched, a 440 and 2 460s. Somehow, they got the brake band to pop out on one of them, another has a loose muffler (the inside bolts), and the third the on/off switch does not work.

So now I've got 6 saws in my garage I have no room for, heck I don't have enough room for mine!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> a Subaru pulls in, yep, 2 women in it … you guys are so bad!!!!


Lol!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yesterday I get home from hiking and there are 3 saws by my garage door. They are my brother's. I figure they need chain sharpening, but I call him anyway.
> 
> He has not run them in a long time, and the 241 won't start and the 460 and Asian 660 both started but would not stay running! Don't I wish Matt lived closer!
> 
> The day before my Tree guy dropped off 3 saws I still have not touched, a 440 and 2 460s. Somehow, they got the brake band to pop out on one of them, another has a loose muffler (the inside bolts), and the third the on/off switch does not work.
> 
> So now I've got 6 saws in my garage I have no room for, heck I don't have enough room for mine!


It’s good to be needed lol.


----------



## svk

Starting in my cousin’s straight gassed 290. Going to turn it into a Asian topped 390. With MM and TA.


----------



## svk

Shout out to @muad for donating a modded muffler to the project.


----------



## BlackCoffin

farmer steve said:


> BC whats growing in the field?


Those are raspberries in the field, the trees didn’t necessarily pose a threat but we have 50 acres below the field that is up for grabs. Technically there’s some wetlands running through it so we can’t utilize it. I go every now and then and get some wood out. There’s a 5’ cedar and spruce I want at...need to figure out a way to get to them.


----------



## svk

Hey guys, does anyone know what size/thread plug to bypass a decomp on a Stihl?


----------



## H-Ranch

Decided to tackle the poplar while it's easy access and before it becomes one with the forest floor.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Turn around and my boy is sharpening his chain[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I like the steel plate on the gate. Did you make it or store bought? Teaching him well . My grandson loves to run saws .


MechanicMatt said:


> Hate this format too much to catch up on all the old posts I missed....
> 
> SS396, how’s your momma doing?? Been awhile since I’ve been on here....
> 
> Uncle Mike, that flab in the middle says you should be hiking more!!View attachment 822202


Mom is much better in fact I'm at her place now. Been here since Friday, As you know she was staying with my sister near you . But her son was rushed to the hospital on Thursday. He had to have an emergancy appendectomy but as you know at this time the hospital is not the place to be. Hes home and my bil is taking care of him, my sister and her grandaughter are staying with their other child . So mom is at home and were waiting the 14 days before getting anyone back together. They are going to test him next week to see if he was exposed to the virus. But she may end staying home


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> see, everyone. That's what you all should be doing with some of 'em.


I plan on it . Pretty soon ash will be more valuable than black walnut  
This one will be milled in a few days


----------



## dancan

It was a bigsky day last weekend so 








Got some stacks drying for next year 













Then went to the "Undisclosed location" to fill the row


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking the same thing … storing milled Ash boards and Base Ball Bat Blanks!

The problem is my upstate property is so much more humid than down here, it is like you are in a cloud half the time. Wood takes longer to dry up there, and the Ash tends to get punky fast.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> It’s good to be needed lol.



Not that I need any more saws, but I've got several of my own projects I'd like to be building!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know what size/thread plug to bypass a decomp on a Stihl?


M10x1.0








Decompression valve plug for Husqvarna or Stihl fits most models - Wolf Creek Saw Shop


This is a brand new decompression valve plug, fits most …



www.wolfcreeksawshop.com





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Not that I need any more saws, but I've got several of my own projects I'd like to be building!


I know the feeling!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> M10x1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decompression valve plug for Husqvarna or Stihl fits most models - Wolf Creek Saw Shop
> 
> 
> This is a brand new decompression valve plug, fits most …
> 
> 
> 
> www.wolfcreeksawshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> Can’t tell in the pic, but that looks like my Buckinham double D ring belt. Do you have leg straps. I never used leg straps, but if I were to ever climb again, I’d get them. I was hanging up side down once, and my butt slid right through my saddle and left me hanging by my knees. A little upsetting at the time.





Don’t see any labels or markings.


----------



## svk

Making progress:

The big pieces took a bath from the hose.



The small pieces got a dip in some parts cleaner



This piece is definitely a “nonessential employee”. Nuff said.


----------



## svk

Hit LIKE when you see why this pic makes me happy.


----------



## MustangMike

You found the clip you had lost!


----------



## H-Ranch

Couple more poplar loads and now it's off to my new best friend's place to pick up a load. He's 1 mile directly south of me. Got 7 loads (pickup, not wheelbarrow  ) from him off Craigslist 2 years ago and he's called back directly a few times with more.


----------



## nighthunter

Been a while...


----------



## mountainguyed67

BlackCoffin said:


> There’s a 5’ cedar



Our cedar doesn't get that big, not that I’ve seen.


----------



## KiwiBro

nighthunter said:


> Been a while...



Staind?


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> So yesterday, as my Daughter and I are going into the woods from the parking lot, a Subaru pulls in, yep, 2 women in it … you guys are so bad!!!!



Did you let your daughter in on it? 

Being observant in itself isn’t a bad thing, it’s what you do with that information.


----------



## H-Ranch

My new best friend loaded the bigger ones with his tractor. Decent load and the price was right. Once again the free for nothing trailer pays for itself. Says he'll have more.


----------



## turnkey4099

PROGRESS!! i started the 362!! And did it after I flooded it. Of course I cheated a bit, had it setting in the sun a couple hours. Managed multiple pulls, mostly full cord. 

Worked a bit on the wood pile, split some very old black locust rounds and moved 1 wagon load each locust, oak, willow into the woodshed. 

I'm debated putting adverts in the local money saver type papers to sell the 3 cord oak and a bunch of the locust. Got some 80+ cord of wood out in the yard.


----------



## MechanicMatt

This dog is a riot.....


----------



## Haywire

On any Sunday...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You found the clip you had lost!


Si senor


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Starting in my cousin’s straight gassed 290. Going to turn it into a Asian topped 390. With MM and TA.
> 
> View attachment 822447
> View attachment 822449
> View attachment 822450



Looks like fun! In for the updates along the way.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Shout out to @muad for donating a modded muffler to the project.
> View attachment 822451



I'm glad it's being put to good use. You're welcome brother!!


----------



## svk

Let’s see if the clip will actually load...

Got the 7-19 running. Had to fix the plug wire and also cleaned the carb although I don’t think that was necessary. Must have been perma fouled cause it took forever to get started and even adjusting the carb made no difference until it smoked all of that old **** out.

The saw cuts awesome but someone had put a .058 chain on an .063 bar so it starts cutting funny after the bar gets into the wood. Just appears to need the correct chain and a new fuel petcock to be ready to roll.

I’m happy someone threw a 3/8 sprocket on this in the past so I don’t need to hunt down .404 chain for one saw.



View attachment IMG_8767.MOV


----------



## svk

Can you guys see the video? Or just the pic?


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Can you guys see the video? Or just the pic?


Can hear the sound, but can't see the video. Sounds cool though! Dig those old school saws.


----------



## H-Ranch

And I'm calling it a day with these 2 loads. A few more to get from the poplar and then it's back to the neighbor's property.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Can hear the sound, but can't see the video. Sounds cool though! Dig those old school saws.


Go figure LOL


----------



## svk

This should work


----------



## BlackCoffin

mountainguyed67 said:


> Our cedar doesn't get that big, not that I’ve seen.


Theres a few gems floating around still. The chance to be able to harvest them even rarer.


----------



## Ryan A

H-Ranch said:


> And I'm calling it a day with these 2 loads. A few more to get from the poplar and then it's back to the neighbor's property.
> View attachment 822612
> View attachment 822613



One wheel or two wheeled wheel barrow?

After my traditional one wheel, wheel barrow broke,I switched to a two wheeled piece. Night and day difference in hauling loads for people like you and I who don’t have machinery.

Have my eye out for used gorilla cart or similar 4 wheel yard cart.


----------



## svk

One of those yard carts with the plastic tub would be nice.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> One of those yard carts with the plastic tub would be nice.



For me, there’s a design that have a flat deck, metal side grates that are also removeable. Might be an option for me personally? I also deer hunt on public land, a good option for strapping a climber and gear on to haul down a trail. Something like this....


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> One of those yard carts with the plastic tub would be nice.



I absolutely LOVE mine. Holds 1200lbs. Can pull by hand or flip the handle around and pull with a tractor/UTV


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> One wheel or two wheeled wheel barrow?
> 
> After my traditional one wheel, wheel barrow broke,I switched to a two wheeled piece. Night and day difference in hauling loads for people like you and I who don’t have machinery.
> 
> Have my eye out for used gorilla cart or similar 4 wheel yard cart.


I have been using the generic, 30 year old one wheel version. Honestly, I do use it partially as my "gym" time and also to be low impact on my neighbor's property. She did comment the other day that her son thinks I'm doing a great job of cleaning up her woods and that's the impression I'm aiming for. It looked like a war zone after she had it logged - tangles of tops everywhere and ruts from equipment still visible.

I used it a fair amount after I had ACL knee surgery also. I believe it is great rehab to rebuild balance and muscles - and if it starts to go bad you can just set it down. Worst case is you spill a load and have to pick it back up.

I have a decent garden tractor trailer that I've used on my trails. If I had a two wheel wheelbarrow I would probably use it, but that would require an investment. My 79 year old dad converted his to a two wheeler a couple of years ago. So I think I still have a few good years left in me. 

I do admit that I may borrow the FIL's Gator to reach the far side of the neighbor's property when I get to that point. We'll see. Photos will be involved either way.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ryan A said:


> For me, there’s a design that have a flat deck, metal side grates that are also removeable. Might be an option for me personally? I also deer hunt on public land, a good option for strapping a climber and gear on to haul down a trail. Something like this....View attachment 822668



I have been using one like that for years moving splits from outside stacks to the porch/shed. They have a very annoying design flaw. The wheels do not set all the way out so the cart tends to tip over easily on slopes or sharp corners. Over the years I have gone through 3 of them, overloads, etc.


----------



## KiwiBro

Countdown until first sunrise in Level 3 is on fellas. I'm taking orders. What fish would you like for dinner tomorrow? Snapper, Kahawhai, John Dory, Kingfish?


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> So now I've got 6 saws in my garage I have no room for, heck I don't have enough room for mine!



The problem is not that you have 6 too many saws but rather that your garage is too small  . 



H-Ranch said:


> I do admit that I may borrow the FIL's Gator to reach the far side of the neighbor's property when I get to that point. We'll see. Photos will be involved either way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

BlackCoffin said:


> Theres a few gems floating around still. The chance to be able to harvest them even rarer.



I’ve seen red fir that big, black oak, and valley oak that big, and ponderosa pine nearly that big. I don’t know that I’ve seen cedar above 3 feet.


----------



## dancan

KiwiBro said:


> Countdown until first sunrise in Level 3 is on fellas. I'm taking orders. What fish would you like for dinner tomorrow? Snapper, Kahawhai, John Dory, Kingfish?



I'll send my Asian buyer over to pick , if you have lots they can send it to the market :/







Duelleys sure fling a lot of mud when you go where you shouldn't , the fender flares are still firmly attached but the running boards are a little bent .
All's fair in the name of scrounging wood


----------



## woodchip rookie

dancan said:


> I'll send my Asian buyer over to pick , if you have lots they can send it to the market :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duelleys sure fling a lot of mud when you go where you shouldn't , the fender flares are still firmly attached but the running boards are a little bent .
> All's fair in the name of scrounging wood


Been there. I packed mud in my mirrors one time so bad the mirrors got stuck.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Ryan A said:


> For me, there’s a design that have a flat deck, metal side grates that are also removeable. Might be an option for me personally? I also deer hunt on public land, a good option for strapping a climber and gear on to haul down a trail. Something like this....View attachment 822668


I have this but its the bigger version. You dont have to flip the handle. Just put a ball on the quad and flop the handle over the ball


----------



## chipper1

@MustangMike , dang stihls always loosing fumbler bolts and breaking them off lol.
I think these ones were actually over tightened in an attempt to keep them in(after the others came out and did a bunch of damage to the matting surface) and they bottomed out and then broke, at least that's my guess. 
Unfortunately the small piece of my extractor(all that's left after I broke it off a few times ) won't reach any further into the other broken screw and it's slipping. The "fix" for now is a wrap handle screw that goes into the bottom of a husky 372 tank(coarse threads) shortened a little so it doesn't bottom out and it will hold on the outer portion of the mount, it holds very well, but copious amounts of red loctite will be used!
Good luck on the projects.


----------



## MustangMike

I have never used a 2 wheeled one, but I think loading up a one wheeled one keeps you in shape!

Beautiful Pic Haywire!

Yea, I did mention to my Daughter there was a joke on the chainsaw website, she just responded that she was not surprised, the two in back of her have one! (They were the ones who contested her plans to rebuild the deck)!


----------



## chipper1

So I dropped this red oak leaner yesterday, it had a few spots on the lower stem that were odd and it tried to compartmentalize, and in a couple spots it was successful. I'll get a picture today, as I didn't see until late, but it has 3 cracks that are black where each one of the scars are on the bark all the way to the middle, I'm thinking it had been hit by lightening.
Here's the video that I took before my phone filled up , my wife got it on video from this point until I cut the trigger then her phone was full too , yes I'm cheap.




The rope is 3/4" and it stretched a solid 2', you can see the indentation it made in the ground, and the dirt on it in the next picture.


Sure hope my stump is okay. It's about 14" on the stump.
You can see two of the three marks on the bark in this picture and the one above, and the third in the video at the very end. I thought the one was all part of the damage from loosing the limb until I looked at the stump, it really shows after I cut the stump flat(picture coming later).
I even split a few of the smaller rounds and loaded them into the woodshed so it's now 100% loaded other than the few pieces I robbed off the front last week, kinda like when I used to get all A's in school except, except, except.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I have never used a 2 wheeled one, but I think loading up a one wheeled one keeps you in shape!


The first time I ever used a two wheeled one was on a landscaping job. I had just bought it and brought it to the job to move mulch, I filled it until it was overflowing just a little, but it was still pretty easy to move and it was all down hill so it would be easy right. Well it was easy to get to the grade and as I started down the grade I went to lean the wheelbarrow up hill a bit to slow down, well you can't lean a two wheeled wheelbarrow . I ended up taking a ride all the way down the hill with a huge load of mulch skidding all the way on the wet grass because I couldn't stop. The good thing was there were no obstacles or humans in the way and I was able to unload a bit onto a tarp and get it back up to where it needed to go and the rest of the job with the wheelbarrow went well.
You can load a lot into a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow whether it be mulch of firewood, just be careful on hills .


----------



## Cowboy254

Bonus pics of yesterday's scrounge - my phone decided to work today. This is the couple o' cubes of peppermint from Mitch's on Saturday morning.




My trailer full of scrounged peppermint just before going over to Ross's place.




Then there was half a Ranger load of peppermint which I topped up with some splits of blue gum from recent scrounges - which is not properly dry but if he needs to later in the season, he can mix a split in at a time in a hot fire with dry wood and it shouldn't go too badly.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> So I dropped this red oak leaner yesterday, it had a few spots on the lower stem that were odd and it tried to compartmentalize, and in a couple spots it was successful. I'll get a picture today, as I didn't see until late, but it has 3 cracks that are black where each one of the scars are on the bark all the way to the middle, I'm thinking it had been hit by lightening.
> Here's the video that I took before my phone filled up , my wife got it on video from this point until I cut the trigger then her phone was full too , yes I'm cheap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 822851
> 
> The rope is 3/4" and it stretched a solid 2', you can see the indentation it made in the ground, and the dirt on it in the next picture.
> View attachment 822852
> 
> Sure hope my stump is okay. It's about 14" on the stump.
> You can see two of the three marks on the bark in this picture and the one above, and the third in the video at the very end. I thought the one was all part of the damage from loosing the limb until I looked at the stump, it really shows after I cut the stump flat(picture coming later).
> I even split a few of the smaller rounds and loaded them into the woodshed so it's now 100% loaded other than the few pieces I robbed off the front last week, kinda like when I used to get all A's in school except, except, except.
> View attachment 822853



That is a neat shed, I kind of expected to see a Beverly Hillbilly come out of there!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> @MustangMike , dang stihls always loosing fumbler bolts and breaking them off lol.
> I think these ones were actually over tightened in an attempt to keep them in(after the others came out and did a bunch of damage to the matting surface) and they bottomed out and then broke, at least that's my guess.
> Unfortunately the small piece of my extractor(all that's left after I broke it off a few times ) won't reach any further into the other broken screw and it's slipping. The "fix" for now is a wrap handle screw that goes into the bottom of a husky 372 tank(coarse threads) shortened a little so it doesn't bottom out and it will hold on the outer portion of the mount, it holds very well, but copious amounts of red loctite will be used!
> Good luck on the projects.
> View attachment 822843


That is SO frustrating. I mean, first of all how did they not realize it was loose? But secondly, why did Husky not develop something sooner to remedy this as it happens to many models.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That is SO frustrating. I mean, first of all how did they not realize it was loose? But secondly, why did Husky not develop something sooner to remedy this as it happens to many models.


Not sure.
Lets get one thing straight, this is a stihl .


svk said:


> That is a neat shed, I kind of expected to see a Beverly Hillbilly come out of there!


Thanks.
The barn siding/wood matches the black locust bark, and the rusted steel roofing matches the red oak leaves in the fall winter and spring.
I had a friend over one time and he asked "has that always been there", that's exactly what I wanted, something that blends in and doesn't look like a sore thumb.
Here's the view out the back window.


And another angle to see the side door.
I plan on filling until the grade from near the woodshed meets the grade on the from where the picture was taken from, takes forever with my little tractor, but it would take longer with a shovel lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure.
> Lets get one thing straight, this is a stihl .


OMG!!!! I just realized that. Wow, l had no idea LOL



chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> The barn siding/wood matches the black locust bark, and the rusted steel roofing matches the red oak leaves in the fall winter and spring.
> I had a friend over one time and he asked "has that always been there", that's exactly what I wanted, something that blends in and doesn't look like a sore thumb.
> Here's the view out the back window.
> View attachment 822869
> 
> And another angle to see the side door.
> I plan on filling until the grade from near the woodshed meets the grade on the from where the picture was taken from, takes forever with my little tractor, but it would take longer with a shovel lol.
> View attachment 822870


Great pictures. Gives a better feel for your yard. I like the layout as well as the drive through.


----------



## Be Stihl

Finally got a chance to cut up the chestnut oak that uprooted. I counted 110 rings at the stump at only 16”, very tight grain and heavy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I did mention to my Daughter there was a joke on the chainsaw website, she just responded that she was not surprised, the two in back of her have one! (They were the ones who contested her plans to rebuild the deck)!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Not sure.
> Lets get one thing straight, this is a stihl .
> 
> Thanks.
> The barn siding/wood matches the black locust bark, and the rusted steel roofing matches the red oak leaves in the fall winter and spring.
> I had a friend over one time and he asked "has that always been there", that's exactly what I wanted, something that blends in and doesn't look like a sore thumb.
> Here's the view out the back window.
> View attachment 822869
> 
> And another angle to see the side door.
> I plan on filling until the grade from near the woodshed meets the grade on the from where the picture was taken from, takes forever with my little tractor, but it would take longer with a shovel lol.
> View attachment 822870



Love it, beautiful man.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Dragged a little (very little) brush and got 2 wheelbarrow loads of small stuff stacked. Then got the mower started and moved so I could get the wood splitter out. 

Dragged it over to where I had cleared a spot for it. 1 pull start! I was pleased with that! Split 2 wheelbarrow loads and stacked those too! Didn't want to over do it. Heck it was all of 9 steps from the splitter to the wood shed! This is the 1st split load.


Seriously trying not to smoke. Won't say quit cause this is day 1 and its pretty much all I think of right now. Carton in the other room is reassuring for some reason.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonus pics of yesterday's scrounge - my phone decided to work today. This is the couple o' cubes of peppermint from Mitch's on Saturday morning.
> 
> View attachment 822786
> 
> 
> My trailer full of scrounged peppermint just before going over to Ross's place.
> 
> View attachment 822787
> 
> 
> Then there was half a Ranger load of peppermint which I topped up with some splits of blue gum from recent scrounges - which is not properly dry but if he needs to later in the season, he can mix a split in at a time in a hot fire with dry wood and it shouldn't go too badly.
> 
> View attachment 822788



How many cube can you stuff in the boat ?


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with the quitting, don't give up on it!
Don't be one of them:
"Quitting is easy to do … I've done it many times"!!!


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dragged a little (very little) brush and got 2 wheelbarrow loads of small stuff stacked. Then got the mower started and moved so I could get the wood splitter out.
> 
> Dragged it over to where I had cleared a spot for it. 1 pull start! I was pleased with that! Split 2 wheelbarrow loads and stacked those too! Didn't want to over do it. Heck it was all of 9 steps from the splitter to the wood shed! This is the 1st split load.
> View attachment 822960
> 
> Seriously trying not to smoke. Won't say quit cause this is day 1 and its pretty much all I think of right now. Carton in the other room is reassuring for some reason.



What Mike said !!!
I've been quit for about 18 years from a 2 pack a day habit and the wife has been quit for 7.


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> How many cube can you stuff in the boat ?


----------



## U&A

Got one moved with the danger ranger. Set aside for wen i get a mill[emoji3526]

This one is only 8’ long but it is perfect. Going to use it to make a cool headboard. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> @MustangMike , dang stihls always loosing fumbler bolts and breaking them off lol.
> I think these ones were actually over tightened in an attempt to keep them in(after the others came out and did a bunch of damage to the matting surface) and they bottomed out and then broke, at least that's my guess.
> Unfortunately the small piece of my extractor(all that's left after I broke it off a few times ) won't reach any further into the other broken screw and it's slipping. The "fix" for now is a wrap handle screw that goes into the bottom of a husky 372 tank(coarse threads) shortened a little so it doesn't bottom out and it will hold on the outer portion of the mount, it holds very well, but copious amounts of red loctite will be used!
> Good luck on the projects.
> View attachment 822843


I need to loctite some bolts too after today. I mowed my lawn, they aren't big so its easily done with a push mower with a briggs and stratton engine. halfway through the mower stopped. '???' I thought... 'Can't be out of fuel already' looked at the fuel tank to see it had dropped off along with the carb which bolts too it! Last time i used it i had to service the carb and clean a well in the top of the tank, I guess i either didn't nip the bolts up or they lacked thread lock as the 2 bolts had vibrated out and lost themelves on my lawn. a rummage in my limited spare bolt box and ahh....its not metric... so ended up borrowing an M8 and M6 tap, tapping the 2 bolt holes and bolting it back together. got the rest of the lawn done, check the botls and find they are in need of a nip again. right...i need some thread lock on them then.


----------



## JustJeff

Pulled my trailer out from its winter spot and filled it from the fencerow stacks. I love this trailer and am so glad I built it. I can stuff it right next to the deck where I stack for the winter. Filled 2 of the 10 4x8 racks and still have some left to start another. Only burned 7 racks this year, have used up to 9 in winters past. So, half of next year's wood is stashed!











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Pulled my trailer out from its winter spot and filled it from the fencerow stacks. I love this trailer and am so glad I built it. ......


I lvoe your trailer too. I could haul a lot of logs in that. Build me one...


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> ......This one is only 8’ long but it is perfect. Going to use it to make a cool headboard.....


White Oak? Quartersawn?


----------



## dancan

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Daumit all to heck 
Just too far to go .


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Pulled my trailer out from its winter spot and filled it from the fencerow stacks. I love this trailer and am so glad I built it. I can stuff it right next to the deck where I stack for the winter. Filled 2 of the 10 4x8 racks and still have some left to start another. Only burned 7 racks this year, have used up to 9 in winters past. So, half of next year's wood is stashed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That's a nice trailer, and tractor


----------



## H-Ranch

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dragged it over to where I had cleared a spot for it. 1 pull start! I was pleased with that! Split 2 wheelbarrow loads and stacked those too! Didn't want to over do it. Heck it was all of 9 steps from the splitter to the wood shed! This is the 1st split load.


Keep after it! Pretty soon you'll be doing 4 loads, then 20 steps away, then hand splitting, then eventually you'll just be carrying the logs! OK maybe not quite, but you'll have more energy for sure. Drag the brush, use the wheelbarrow, mow the lawn, whatever you have as a distraction if you need to. Good luck!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> OMG!!!! I just realized that. Wow, l had no idea LOL
> 
> 
> Great pictures. Gives a better feel for your yard. I like the layout as well as the drive through.


Don't be too surprised, I've seen it on quite a few stihls, and I don't work on saws much and I don't own that many stihls.
What's funny is I've seen it on a lot less huskys in person, to be fair there are a lot more stihls out there than huskys.
It happens to them all, and all the more with a lacking of maintenance!

Thanks, I want to add a lot of fill back there and to raise up the shed around a ft and move it back and to the left looking at it from the house. It will be at almost the same angle to the house and the little "road" in front of it, but it will give me more space to back thru with the trailer. I knocked one of the post off the from right corner the other day carrying a large root ball, I need just a bit more room thru there.
I'll try to get a video of the back yard setup kind of a drive thru look, it will document how much I fill and moving the shed, and I can get a nice video of the woodshed bays full of wood  , first time ever.


----------



## H-Ranch

Only one load of poplar from my place tonight. I did finish getting the trailer load from my new best friend put away. Took a reconnaissance walk through the neighbor's lot and it's slim picking for much more easy stuff that's still solid. There are a few on the other side of the swamp worth getting. Wound my way through my woods and found a couple more blow downs in the back.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Love it, beautiful man.


Thanks .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I need to loctite some bolts too after today. I mowed my lawn, they aren't big so its easily done with a push mower with a briggs and stratton engine. halfway through the mower stopped. '???' I thought... 'Can't be out of fuel already' looked at the fuel tank to see it had dropped off along with the carb which bolts too it! Last time i used it i had to service the carb and clean a well in the top of the tank, I guess i either didn't nip the bolts up or they lacked thread lock as the 2 bolts had vibrated out and lost themelves on my lawn. a rummage in my limited spare bolt box and ahh....its not metric... so ended up borrowing an M8 and M6 tap, tapping the 2 bolt holes and bolting it back together. got the rest of the lawn done, check the botls and find they are in need of a nip again. right...i need some thread lock on them then.


Sounds like someone may have forgotten to re-torque them, I've been there .
I like to tighten them while the engine is warm, usually takes care of the problem as long as the holes aren't wallowed out, but a bit of loctite can go a long way.
I had a  mechanical moment today or at least I realized a past  moment. Decided to go after getting my suburban up and running again, it's been down since last fall. So first I get the battery all charged up good, then I go out there and remove the air filter housing, then I start to look at the distributor(99 Chevy Suburban 5.7). For those who know they have all the wires for each bank of cylinders down each side instead of in the firing order, I'll say I've had way more problems with this design than any of the standard style distributors even if you don't include the current failure on my part. So I look at the top of the cap and I see the numbers on the terminals that correspond to the cylinder/the wire they should attach to. Well for some reason when I swapped the old distributor out I put the wires to the wrong terminals. I actually put them on as though the front terminals were for the front cylinders and so on until the back terminals were forth back cylinders, that's not at all how they go/work. The odd thing is I've done the cap and rotor and the wires 2 times other than this time in the 4 yrs I've owned it so I'm not sure what happened.
The good thing is the suburban is running great, even hauled a car to my buddies on the trailer with it today .
It's good, I'm glad I got that out of the way on Monday, the rest of the week should be smooth sailing .


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> White Oak? Quartersawn?



Looking at the grain I’m pretty sure it is red oak


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, two things....
First, why does Bass Pro only show a model 92 in 44-40??? I want one in .357
Second, My neighbor had me set aside two LARGE pieces of Ash and one super straight Cherry, he wants milled.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Looking at the grain I’m pretty sure it is red oak
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Looks like white oak to me .
It's better that way white oak is gorgeous .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Looks like white oak to me .
> It's better that way white oak is gorgeous .



Cool.

White oak then.

Wife is not sure exactly how she wants it to look yet. But we have a lot of old oak furniture that it will match nicely in the house.

Something like this would match our furniture well. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Cool.
> 
> White oak then.
> 
> Wife is not sure exactly how she wants it to look yet. But we have a lot of old oak furniture that it will match nicely in the house.
> 
> Something like this would match our furniture well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You may get one or two headboards out of that log .


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds good Matt, we will have to find a day.

I thought that log was White Oak also. While all Oak is nice, White Oak is denser and more durable. The used it for ship building, and still use it for the locks on the Erie Canal.


----------



## chipper1

Hey @farmer steve , just found these for you, not sure about the price, but they look like quite the "steal" .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You may get one or two headboards out of that log .



I know. Not sure what to do with the rest


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I know. Not sure what to do with the rest
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


As mike was saying it's very durable, makes nice work benches, trailer deck boards.
White oak is whats on the deck of the porch of my shed, I literally scraped the crap off those boards and then pressure washed them. They were re-purposed from a barn, they were on the floor in the main portion of the barn covered in crap. Now I just buy them at the lumber yard, not more scraping.
You could use some for a woodshed .


----------



## KiwiBro

Woke before sunrise for the first time in about four weeks. Was raining so went back to sleep (I'm soft and have been kicking my own ass about it all day), hoping to hit the water for a sunset fish instead. But the wind is not cooperating, darn it. Hopefully tomorrow.
Got three loads like this one though




Found some not so highly valuable wattle




Here's the three loads split (two loads of gum and one of wattle)




Did I mention I love this splitter?


----------



## turnkey4099

Got the word on the truck, It was a known problem with Fords, something to do with the distributor that a $100 part will fix. Looks like it will be back home in a day or two. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything but I am sure putting a lot of money into keeping it running the past couple of years. 89 F150 2x...actually a 1x as the limited slip is shot .

Off to Von's in the morning to take down the problem tree. About 5' across, hollow with around an 8" ring of good wood ending in a big hole where a 2nd stem used to was. I do NOT like felling trees like that.


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> Cool.
> 
> White oak then.
> 
> Wife is not sure exactly how she wants it to look yet. But we have a lot of old oak furniture that it will match nicely in the house.
> 
> Something like this would match our furniture well.


Looks like you'll have to include some of the pith into your project to get that distressed look. I won't go into giving you advice on how to saw the log because I am not a sawyer and I don't know your experience level.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Woke before sunrise for the first time in about four weeks. Was raining so went back to sleep (I'm soft and have been kicking my own ass about it all day), hoping to hit the water for a sunset fish instead. But the wind is not cooperating, darn it. Hopefully tomorrow.
> Got three loads like this one though
> 
> View attachment 823094
> 
> 
> Found some not so highly valuable wattle
> 
> View attachment 823095
> 
> 
> Here's the three loads split (two loads of gum and one of wattle)
> 
> View attachment 823093
> 
> 
> Did I mention I love this splitter?



What are you going to do with all this scrounge? 

Also, where are my kingfish? (I didn't request any but I feel entirely comfortable with demanding some after the fact).


----------



## James Miller

Digging into my snob wood stash up the road. Took a load of mulberry, hickory, and oak to the guy at work for his smoker.


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> Looks like you'll have to include some of the pith into your project to get that distressed look. I won't go into giving you advice on how to saw the log because I am not a sawyer and I don't know your experience level.



Iv got time. Need to do some reading on it. Never done it before but iv got to learn. Best way to learn is to do it. I have a “plan” on the order of how I will try to mill the boards and post’s. 

Im ALWAYS willing to listen to others and their experience/input


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Got the word on the truck, It was a known problem with Fords, something to do with the distributor that a $100 part will fix. Looks like it will be back home in a day or two. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything but I am sure putting a lot of money into keeping it running the past couple of years. 89 F150 2x...actually a 1x as the limited slip is shot .
> 
> Off to Von's in the morning to take down the problem tree. About 5' across, hollow with around an 8" ring of good wood ending in a big hole where a 2nd stem used to was. I do NOT like felling trees like that.


Be careful there


----------



## U&A

turnkey4099 said:


> Got the word on the truck, It was a known problem with Fords, something to do with the distributor that a $100 part will fix. Looks like it will be back home in a day or two. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything but I am sure putting a lot of money into keeping it running the past couple of years. 89 F150 2x...actually a 1x as the limited slip is shot .
> 
> Off to Von's in the morning to take down the problem tree. About 5' across, hollow with around an 8" ring of good wood ending in a big hole where a 2nd stem used to was. I do NOT like felling trees like that.



Iv always wanted the opportunity to take down a dead tree with tannerite. This sound like a good time[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

On milling, the care of the wood after you mill is even more important than the milling.

It must be properly stacked and stickered and dry for a good period of time.

Either put weight on it, or strap it down. I have used both methods over time.

Often wood will want to check or cup, seems to get worse toward the center. I've not had much luck preventing this by sealing the ends.

Thick half round pieces make great sitting benches, and can be used to weigh the other boards down.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> I know. Not sure what to do with the rest
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



My uncle made a beautiful bench seat out of a white oak, he used a bandsaw to cut the log in half, then uses some branches for the legs. It's one of my favorite possessions. I need to fix it up a bit, the pups used the ends for teething. I about wanted to kill them! But, then again, it's just a piece of wood... 

Good luck with the project!


----------



## muad

So, I finally shipped the 254 to Kevin for porting. I'm beyond excited. The "parts" saw I picked up off of FB had a nice muffler on it, so I swapped that on before shipping it out. This parts saw seems to run good. Needs a tune, which I'm still learning to do by ear. I really need to get a tachometer. I'm thinking of doing a side by side video when I get the Binford 254 back. "Stock 254 Vs Binford 254" sounds like a good title. I can swap the bar&chain on it, and touch the chain with a file before starting with each. Should make for a good comparison. 

Good news is, I looked at the piston and cylinders on both of the 254s while I had the mufflers off, and they both looked great!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> So, I finally shipped the 254 to Kevin for porting. I'm beyond excited. The "parts" saw I picked up off of FB had a nice muffler on it, so I swapped that on before shipping it out. This parts saw seems to run good. Needs a tune, which I'm still learning to do by ear. I really need to get a tachometer. I'm thinking of doing a side by side video when I get the Binford 254 back. "Stock 254 Vs Binford 254" sounds like a good title. I can swap the bar&chain on it, and touch the chain with a file before starting with each. Should make for a good comparison.
> 
> Good news is, I looked at the piston and cylinders on both of the 254s while I had the mufflers off, and they both looked great!


You do not need a tach. Tune it by ear. It should 4-stroke at WOT and clean out once it is put into wood.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> So, I finally shipped the 254 to Kevin for porting. I'm beyond excited. The "parts" saw I picked up off of FB had a nice muffler on it, so I swapped that on before shipping it out. This parts saw seems to run good. Needs a tune, which I'm still learning to do by ear. I really need to get a tachometer. I'm thinking of doing a side by side video when I get the Binford 254 back. "Stock 254 Vs Binford 254" sounds like a good title. I can swap the bar&chain on it, and touch the chain with a file before starting with each. Should make for a good comparison.
> 
> Good news is, I looked at the piston and cylinders on both of the 254s while I had the mufflers off, and they both looked great!


I am excited to see/hear it run once you get the ported one back.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I am excited to see/hear it run once you get the ported one back.



Me too bro. Having never had a saw ported, I'm curious as to how much it wakes her up. She was already an impressive little saw. 

Thanks for the heads up. She seemed to 4 stroke even in the cut, so I'm guessing she needs leaned up a bit. I might play with her later today. I need to order more o-rings for the fuel and oil caps. I set the saw on a chicken hutch that's used to doctor up injured birds, and the wife chewed me good as it leaked all over the top. LOL.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> What are you going to do with all this scrounge?
> 
> Also, where are my kingfish? (I didn't request any but I feel entirely comfortable with demanding some after the fact).


Dunno about the firewood. Likely sell it once seasoned.
As for your kingfish




Neighbour gave me some more firewood rounds yesterday so will split that today then get back to my one-idiot-logging gig here. There's a bunch of alders along a boundary I've wanted out for years. Probably about 20 not so big trees but I hate how they are leaning over the neighbours land, so it'll be good to get rid of those. Some idiot (me) planted them way too close to the boundary. Not to be outdone with that level of idiocy I planted another row about 3m from the boundary fence and now have to thread the boundary trees I need to drop between all the others. I think collateral damage will be the phrase for today.


----------



## 95custmz

turnkey4099 said:


> Got the word on the truck, It was a known problem with Fords, something to do with the distributor that a $100 part will fix. Looks like it will be back home in a day or two. That truck sure doesn't owe me anything but I am sure putting a lot of money into keeping it running the past couple of years. 89 F150 2x...actually a 1x as the limited slip is shot .
> 
> Off to Von's in the morning to take down the problem tree. About 5' across, hollow with around an 8" ring of good wood ending in a big hole where a 2nd stem used to was. I do NOT like felling trees like that.


Sounds like the ignition module. On the older Ford trucks they were mounted at distributor. They later moved them to the driver side, near the firewall.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I had a helper, help me cut this load of firewood,







Today I got started splitting/stacking it into my half cord boxes,






and then moving them to my drying area,






then it's "rinse and repeat!!" lol

SR


----------



## turnkey4099

U&A said:


> Iv always wanted the opportunity to take down a dead tree with tannerite. This sound like a good time[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



We had an ex army demolition man as a sergeant in the PD, I always debated getting some "professional" help but never asked. 

Tree is down, one of the ugliest jobs I ever did. Had to resort to plunge cutting chunks out to make the undercut. Then plunge cut behind the holding wood around almost to the back on both sides, then cut the trigger. Nothing. Back to thin the holding wood. Nothing; A bit...well, really very stupid I didn't set any wedges. Time it finally gave up and went were I planned I found I had cut clear through on both sides.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Dunno about the firewood. Likely sell it once seasoned.
> As for your kingfish




With the rain we're getting at the moment, I wouldn't be that surprised to see a kingfish swim past the window. Then turning cold tomorrow with maybe a foot or two of snow on the hills.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> With the rain we're getting at the moment, I wouldn't be that surprised to see a kingfish swim past the window. Then turning cold tomorrow with maybe a foot or two of snow on the hills.


Wouldn't surprise me if you guys already have 11 of the worlds ten most venomous sea snakes.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut up the broken maple out back and brought back one load. Still half of it standing that I'll have to cut later. It was getting dark but you may be able to see it was misshapen anyway. The old fence goes through it so it won't be cut too short.


----------



## woodchip rookie

KiwiBro said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you guys already have 11 of the worlds ten most venomous sea snakes.


swimming past the window


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 823129
> Digging into my snob wood stash up the road. Took a load of mulberry, hickory, and oak to the guy at work for his smoker.



I follow the scrounge thread when life/work permits.Maybe I missed it but did you get a trans for the 7.3?


----------



## Ryan A

sixonetonoffun said:


> Dragged a little (very little) brush and got 2 wheelbarrow loads of small stuff stacked. Then got the mower started and moved so I could get the wood splitter out.
> 
> Dragged it over to where I had cleared a spot for it. 1 pull start! I was pleased with that! Split 2 wheelbarrow loads and stacked those too! Didn't want to over do it. Heck it was all of 9 steps from the splitter to the wood shed! This is the 1st split load.
> View attachment 822960
> 
> Seriously trying not to smoke. Won't say quit cause this is day 1 and its pretty much all I think of right now. Carton in the other room is reassuring for some reason.



I try not to get too political or share personal opinion with other people.Quit for your family, if not for yourself.

My father died at age 51. Raised both my sisters and me by himself, was a two pack a day smoker. Dentist appointment for a root canal after school( also a teacher) infection from gums triggered the heart attack. Laid down at home as he didn’t feel well after the procedure. Never woke up. I believe smoking was a catalyst to the whole event.

Never had the opportunity to see me graduate college, get married, have children, or follow his profession.Miss him everyday and I wish he never smoked.....


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I got this bench off of my bench! It is half round Chestnut Oak with 4" thick Red Oak legs and some 5/4 treated decking for feet so it does not rot (it will be an outdoor bench). The top got a coating of Spar Urethane, the rest of it got a translucent stain.

Since I work outside (my trailer is my workbench) I have not been able to touch it for the last 2 days. But today was beautiful, and I got back to work!

Made it for my neighbor "Big Chris". He is 6'6" and 350 lbs. He came over after work and sat on the middle and it did not budge, and a big smile came over his face! Then we each took and end and carried it over to his house. Chris is strong as an Ox, but about half way over he looks at me and says "this thing is heavy"! Yea, a little bit!

I was glad he liked it so much!


----------



## MustangMike

I also got 3 saws ready to go back to their 2 owners, but no one picked them up!

A MS 440 had a "loose muffler". Really, it was missing 2 muffler bolts, another bolt was cross threaded, and the muffler gasket was missing. Getting the cross threaded bolt out was tough for the entire length of the bolt, I kept working it back an forth so I would not snap it. I replaced the missing bolts and gasket, cleaned up the threads, and assembled with liberal amounts of Loctite and made them as tight as I dared!

A MS 460 had an of/off switch that did not work. Was jammed full of wood chips. Removed the switch, cleaned out all the chips, oiled it a bit, and put it back together … good to go.

My brother said his 241 would not start. Went to change the fuel filter, but it looked brand new, so I dropped it back in the tank and the saw popped on the 3rd pull and started (in run position) on the 4th pull. I think he must have flooded it. Just as well, his chain really needed a sharpening … he just does not keep up with that stuff like I do, just views it more as a tool to keep using till it doesn't work!

Oh yea, and I did 3 more tax returns and called my clients (who are related and are down in FL) to review them.

I guess it was a busy day, but not so boring as I did a variety of things.


----------



## KiwiBro

Turned out to be quite a few rounds at the neighbours she didn't want. So the stash is coming along nicely.




*edit* just looking at this photo it encapsulates my idiocy very well. See those trees up against the boundary fence? They are the ones (about 20 of 'em) I have to drop tomorrow. You'll see the smaller ones just inside those boundary trees. i have to somehow save them. Then, the icing on the cake is I just put a row of firewood in the way too. Sometimes I do marvel at how absurd I can be.

One good thing today has been I finally got to see the gear the harvest crew are using on the neighbouring farm. The skidder is one of those big, tracked things. A bit like this image:






It was skidding directly up a fairly steep slope and the ground wasn't anywhere near as chewed up as I thought it would be. I really wanted to walk over there and ask if i could ride along for 1/2 an hr.


----------



## James Miller

The shop said drop it off as soon as I can get it out. Problem is one 180 pound man vs 500 pound monster trans don't play out so well. Got some coworkers coming to help pull it hopefully this week.


----------



## muad

Power company came and bored a new primary to the house, and removed the huge transformer from behind the barn. The transformer is now on the pole. 

When the left, they were kind enough to leave the old primary wires from the transformer to my house (which I'll use to power the barn now), and they left me the pole. Lots of copper left on there too. Gonna make some fence posts out if it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, I got this bench off of my bench! It is half round Chestnut Oak with 4" thick Red Oak legs and some 5/4 treated decking for feet so it does not rot (it will be an outdoor bench). The top got a coating of Spar Urethane, the rest of it got a translucent stain.
> 
> Since I work outside (my trailer is my workbench) I have not been able to touch it for the last 2 days. But today was beautiful, and I got back to work!
> 
> Made it for my neighbor "Big Chris". He is 6'6" and 350 lbs. He came over after work and sat on the middle and it did not budge, and a big smile came over his face! Then we each took and end and carried it over to his house. Chris is strong as an Ox, but about half way over he looks at me and says "this thing is heavy"! Yea, a little bit!
> 
> I was glad he liked it so much!


That looks great Mike.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> The shop said drop it off as soon as I can get it out. Problem is one 180 pound man vs 500 pound monster trans don't play out so well. Got some coworkers coming to help pull it hopefully this week.


I know a good supervisor if you need one.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 822476
> View attachment 822475
> 
> Don’t see any labels or markings.


They look like my hooks. Belt looks like mine too. My belt has a couple more rings and snaps, but it’s so old, we still carried paint pots. We had to paint any cut over one inch. Our pole saw heads had a spring clip that held a paint brush so you could paint small cuts from pruning. No leg straps on mine.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you let your daughter in on it?
> 
> Being observant in itself isn’t a bad thing, it’s what you do with that information.


An old coworker used to take off the same week every year to go camping at Cunningham Falls, Md. One year he met Rick Dempsey, the ball player, there. The year his son turned ten, the we’re setting up camp and he saw two guys walk by holding hands. He looked at his son real quick, but he didn’t seem to notice. Then they were walking up to the falls, and two guys were in the middle of the trail necking. His son did notice that, and asked why the two guys were kissing? Turned out it was gay apprecation day at the park. I don’t think Rick ever went camping again.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Countdown until first sunrise in Level 3 is on fellas. I'm taking orders. What fish would you like for dinner tomorrow? Snapper, Kahawhai, John Dory, Kingfish?


I’ll take some smoked King, with a little brown sugar to carmalize on the outside.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rarefish383 said:


> I’ll take some smoked King, with a little brown sugar to carmalize on the outside.


 Generally, when we smoked salmon, usually king or red, and made it sweet with brown sugar, it was called "squaw candy"....

At least, that's what we called in in Alaska...

SR


----------



## svk

Cajun or brown sugar smoked salmon or trout is absolutely fantastic.

Canned (at home) of any type of salmonid fish is to die for as well. Can it like you would can regular meat (like venison) with xx tsp of canning salt per pint then put a dollop of tomato paste on top. The canning process cooks the fish and also dissolves the bones.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> Cajun or brown sugar smoked salmon or trout is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Canned (at home) of any type of salmonid fish is to die for as well. Can it like you would can regular meat (like venison) with xx tsp of canning salt per pint then put a dollop of tomato paste on top. The canning process cooks the fish and also dissolves the bones.


 Instead of tomato paste, I always add a teaspoon of yellow mustard per pint...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I’ll take some smoked King, with a little brown sugar to carmalize on the outside.


Tomorrow morning is forcast to be windless, so will see what I can do.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a chance to sneak out between conference calls and rain showers to get a load from the maple.


----------



## hamish

Aa


----------



## hamish

hamish said:


> View attachment 823601
> View attachment 823601
> View attachment 823602
> View attachment 823603
> Aa


Hate this new format, was a dandy big sky day. Snow is almost gone in the bush, some bugs are getting brave.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> An old coworker used to take off the same week every year to go camping at Cunningham Falls, Md. One year he met Rick Dempsey, the ball player, there. The year his son turned ten, the we’re setting up camp and he saw two guys walk by holding hands. He looked at his son real quick, but he didn’t seem to notice. Then they were walking up to the falls, and two guys were in the middle of the trail necking. His son did notice that, and asked why the two guys were kissing? Turned out it was gay apprecation day at the park. I don’t think Rick ever went camping again.


Probably had a Subaru in the parking lot! Lol!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> Hate this new format, was a dandy big sky day. Snow is almost gone in the bush, some bugs are getting brave.



No bugs yet , we did have a small mayfly hatch last week but it snowed yesterday , sure hope it killed the blackfly hatch lol


----------



## H-Ranch

2 more maple loads. Bonus view of another broken maple close to the first one. It is completely broken about 10 feet up and is resting on the trunk and against another tree. This weekend I may try to throw a rope over it and bring it down. Or maybe just stay back until mother nature finishes it off.


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> Instead of tomato paste, I always add a teaspoon of yellow mustard per pint...
> 
> SR


Not for me . Mustard is gross ,never liked it


----------



## MustangMike

When my Daughter and I went on the hike, the Black Fly's were horrendous up on the top, jut had to keep moving and keep swatting! PITA when they get under your glasses!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Not for me . Mustard is gross ,never liked it


 Once canned, there is no heavy mustard taste at all...

SR


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> My brother said his 241 would not start. Went to change the fuel filter, but it looked brand new, so I dropped it back in the tank and the saw popped on the 3rd pull and started (in run position) on the 4th pull. I think he must have flooded it. Just as well, his chain really needed a sharpening … he just does not keep up with that stuff like I do, just views it more as a tool to keep using till it doesn't work!


I was gonna ask if he knew how to start it, but you say the chain was dull


----------



## MechanicMatt

Took one of my nephews and my younger daughter out for some fun yesterday. Kids sure are easy to please 



m


----------



## 95custmz

MustangMike said:


> When my Daughter and I went on the hike, the Black Fly's were horrendous up on the top, jut had to keep moving and keep swatting! PITA when they get under your glasses!


I've got deer flies real bad in my woods. I started using permethrin spray. Keeps the skeeters, ticks, and flies at bay!


----------



## 95custmz

MechanicMatt said:


> Took one of my nephews and my younger daughter out for some fun yesterday. Kids sure are easy to please View attachment 823666
> View attachment 823667
> View attachment 823668
> View attachment 823669
> m


The puppy is growing up fast!


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> Generally, when we smoked salmon, usually king or red, and made it sweet with brown sugar, it was called "squaw candy"....
> 
> At least, that's what we called in in Alaska...
> 
> SR


I was thinking of Oceanic King Mackerel. I've tried Salmon at restaurants so many times and just didn't like it. Not long ago we had some Cedar Planked Salmon and it was great. Every one tells me smoked Salmon is the bees knees, but, I still haven't tried it.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Probably had a Subaru in the parking lot! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Probably. When I got my "buy back" check for my diesel VW, my wife's Tahoe had just turned 17. We test drove the Suby's and I liked them. Then we both fell in love with the Grand Cherokee Trail Hawk edition. While we were waiting for one to come in, my wife went car shopping with my daughter. We wound up with two new Lexus. My daughter got an NX200 and we got an RX350. Nice enough car, but I don't care for it. I'd rather have the Jeep.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Probably had a Subaru in the parking lot! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Probably. When I got my "buy back" check for my diesel VW, my wife's Tahoe had just turned 17. We test drove the Suby's and I liked them. Then we both fell in love with the Grand Cherokee Trail Hawk edition. While we were waiting for one to come in, my wife went car shopping with my daughter. We wound up with two new Lexus. My daughter got an NX200 and we got an RX350. Nice enough car, but I don't care for it. I'd rather have the Jeep.


----------



## rarefish383

Why did that print 4 times. I only hit the button once, and I don't stutter?


----------



## djg james

95custmz said:


> I've got deer flies real bad in my woods. I started using permethrin spray. Keeps the skeeters, ticks, and flies at bay!


Last couple of Bluegill and Crappie spawns, the nats were so bad I had to wear a head net. DEET didn't even phase them. I might have to try permithrin.


----------



## MechanicMatt

95custmz said:


> The puppy is growing up fast!


Way to fast, when we got him he was smaller than the Chihuahua mutt, now he’s double his size and doesn’t look like he’s slowing down anytime soon. He is a big mush, always looking to cuddle


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> Why did that print 4 times. I only hit the button once, and I don't stutter?


Not sure, but the TrailHawk sounds like more fun than a spiffed up Toyota


----------



## MustangMike

Good on you Matt, do you have time off from work???

I think my Daughter said Bounce (the laundry sofner) keeps lots of insects away.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Not sure, but the TrailHawk sounds like more fun than a spiffed up Toyota


Or than a Subaru too


----------



## svk

Forgot to post these.

Definitely the largest white birch I’ve ever cut. Close to 24” at the stump and almost 20” further up. I counted 82 rings on the stump but the inner 2” of the core were rotted away so it’s close to a 100 year old tree. Probably one of the original pioneer trees as they logged in 1912. One side of the fork had broken off in a storm and the other was dying. It snapped off one balsamweed when it came down and uprooted another. So I’ll have well over a half cord of good wood plus several wheelbarrows of fire pit wood from the balsams. 






A very unwary grouse. Nearly hit him and he flew up to the tree above him and started eating buds.



First tick of the year for me. No other bugs are out and the peeper frogs just started up this week.


----------



## svk

Couple more. It was a cool tree and the fell was perfect despite the cross wind.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Forgot to post these.
> 
> Definitely the largest white birch I’ve ever cut. Close to 24” at the stump and almost 20” further up. I counted 82 rings on the stump but the inner 2” of the core were rotted away so it’s close to a 100 year old tree. Probably one of the original pioneer trees as they logged in 1912. One side of the fork had broken off in a storm and the other was dying. It snapped off one balsamweed when it came down and uprooted another. So I’ll have well over a half cord of good wood plus several wheelbarrows of fire pit wood from the balsams.
> View attachment 823706
> View attachment 823707
> View attachment 823708
> 
> 
> 
> A very unwary grouse. Nearly hit him and he flew up to the tree above him and started eating buds.
> View attachment 823709
> 
> 
> First tick of the year for me. No other bugs are out and the peeper frogs just started up this week.
> View attachment 823710


Have a few standing dead close to that size. Seems to be about their limit before the rot gets em.

Day 3 smoke free was a beotch. Sent my Girl Friday home early and took a nap.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have a few standing dead close to that size. Seems to be about their limit before the rot gets em.
> 
> Day 3 smoke free was a beotch. Sent my Girl Friday home early and took a nap.


Even a 20” white birch is really rare. The previous largest one I’ve cut was the 18” tree that rolled my then nearly new 562 underneath it but luckily a lot of snow pack saved the saw. 

Yellow birch can get huge and are more dense.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Even a 20” white birch is really rare. The previous largest one I’ve cut was the 18” tree that rolled my then nearly new 562 underneath it but luckily a lot of snow pack saved the saw.
> 
> Yellow birch can get huge and are more dense.



Not sure what kind of birch i have in my swamp but they are big. Nit sure if they are 20” but i would say possibly close to 18”. 

Ill check and get pictures tomorrow if I remember. Lot going on the past few days. Neighbor is been very verbally aggressive towards me all the sudden. Property line issue. I called the cops to start a record. Good thing i had it surveyed a few years ago.

Went out tonight and found the steaks that boarder them and drove a colorfully painted T post DEEP in the ground. She ripped my other one out that had a “posted” sign on it because it was “in her yard” She wont get this one without a truck or tractor. Went through roots[emoji23]

Ordered a 5 camera security camera system just now to.

Trying stay ahead of this. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> Not sure what kind of birch i have in my swamp but they are big. Nit sure if they are 20” but i would say possibly close to 18”.
> 
> Ill check and get pictures tomorrow if I remember. Lot going on the past few days. Neighbor is been very verbally aggressive towards me all the sudden. Property line issue. I called the cops to start a record. Good thing i had it surveyed a few years ago.
> 
> Went out tonight and found the steaks that boarder them and drove a colorfully painted T post DEEP in the ground. She ripped my other one out that had a “posted” sign on it because it was “in her yard” She wont get this one without a truck or tractor. Went through roots[emoji23]
> 
> Ordered a 5 camera security camera system just now to.
> 
> Trying stay ahead of this.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



She's probably cranky because her partner pranged the Subaru  .


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> She's probably cranky because her partner pranged the Subaru  .



I really hope she calls the cops so he is like.

“So......what is the actual issue here” [emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Mustard is gross ,never liked it



Agreed, I tell people you might as well spread shyt on my food.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Seriously trying not to smoke. Won't say quit cause this is day 1 and its pretty much all I think of right now.


Best wishes. Will be 20 years this year down from 2 packs of Marlboro Reds a day. 
You will never regret it 6 1, I promise.


----------



## Cowboy254

This nice broad-leaf peppermint fell over next door with the 4 inches of rain we had in the last 24 hours. I could have taken a better pic, I'll admit, but the trunk is nice and straight for a fair distance with a dead top. I suspect there are some termites in the lower trunk but I'm sure they'll become good vege garden soil. I'll ask my neighbour (who lives in Sydney) about it.


----------



## JustJeff

All Subaru joking aside, a coworker of mine has a WRX STI with a bit of aftermarket work done. It's dyno sheet shows 312 HP at the wheels. He gave me a ride home one day and it hauls!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Sorry guys I love mustard. Yellow, grey Poupon, or horseradish mustard.

I put grey poupon on these reheated dawgs last night. Toasted the buns too for that extra crunch.


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Not sure what kind of birch i have in my swamp but they are big. Nit sure if they are 20” but i would say possibly close to 18”.
> 
> Ill check and get pictures tomorrow if I remember. Lot going on the past few days. Neighbor is been very verbally aggressive towards me all the sudden. Property line issue. I called the cops to start a record. Good thing i had it surveyed a few years ago.
> 
> Went out tonight and found the steaks that boarder them and drove a colorfully painted T post DEEP in the ground. She ripped my other one out that had a “posted” sign on it because it was “in her yard” She wont get this one without a truck or tractor. Went through roots[emoji23]
> 
> Ordered a 5 camera security camera system just now to.
> 
> Trying stay ahead of this.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Sorry to hear about your neighbor. I hate property disputes. 

You could have another birch species in the swamp like river or yellow birch too. Post up pics.

Heres an older pic of a yellow birch from some public land behind the lake. There’s a cool 40 of land that is a hillside that drains into a small swamp. Nearly every species of trees in the area grow in one part or another of this land including yellow birch. They are rather rare otherwise.


----------



## MustangMike

I have a very few "few different birch" on my upstate property, and some larger ones were cut down. However, White Birch seem to be getting very rare (I think I only have one on the 50 acres) and Black Birch seem to be invading, mostly replacing what used to be Ash and Black Cherry.

When you scape the bark on a small piece of Black Birch it will smell like Wintergreen.


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> Went out tonight and found the steaks that boarder them and drove a colorfully painted T post DEEP in the ground. She ripped my other one out that had a “posted” sign on it because it was “in her yard” She wont get this one without a truck or tractor. Went through roots



I believe removing any surveyor marking is illegal. Good luck with the dispute, that can't be fun!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I believe removing any surveyor marking is illegal. Good luck with the dispute, that can't be fun!


It is, but those things are always pulled “in the night”. 

Back in the early 80’s when a new fellow bought land on the road past the cabin (the big house that burned last winter) it was discovered that the property lines were very far off base depending on which side you measured from. It was determined that the north measurement was correct which basically shifted 11 property lines by several feet. 

To make matters worse, the snake of a surveyor who had originally done the south measurement (and his family originally owned the land to the south of us) pulled stakes in the night then wanted big bucks to resurvey it. My dad got a different surveyor. A few of the folks were ok due to woods along the old lines but some ended up owning a chunk of their neighbors yard and in one case, half of their neighbor’s cabin. Squatters rights prevailed there. Eventually that cabin owner bought out his neighbor on the other side to consolidate his lots and dismantled the cabin that was half on the neighbors.

Even though that surveyor has been dead for over 15 years it still boils my blood. His name was Richard and he sure was a ****!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have a very few "few different birch" on my upstate property, and some larger ones were cut down. However, White Birch seem to be getting very rare (I think I only have one on the 50 acres) and Black Birch seem to be invading, mostly replacing what used to be Ash and Black Cherry.
> 
> When you scape the bark on a small piece of Black Birch it will smell like Wintergreen.


Mike, I know there are a decent amount of grey birch in upstate NY. Very similar to a white birch although I believe they branch out with horizontal limbs like an oak versus white birch branches usually grow upward in a V shape from the trunk.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

svk said:


> Starting in my cousin’s straight gassed 290. Going to turn it into a Asian topped 390. With MM and TA.
> 
> View attachment 822447
> View attachment 822449
> View attachment 822450


I've done two of these now - LOVE the muffler mod! Runs like a raped ape. 
Question: Why put the piston and cylinder in the oven along with the bearings? I get the bearings in the oven & crank in the freezer - works like a charm. Are you baking off any solvents or anything?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Sorry guys I love mustard. Yellow, grey Poupon, or horseradish mustard.
> 
> I put grey poupon on these reheated dawgs last night. Toasted the buns too for that extra crunch.
> View attachment 823770
> View attachment 823771
> View attachment 823772


My wife's grandmother used to make a Horse Radish/Red Beet sauce that was FANTASTICLE. My wife has all of her recipes, one day I'll try making some. Boy do I miss all of that Slavik food at the reunions.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I believe removing any surveyor marking is illegal. Good luck with the dispute, that can't be fun!



It is.

She pulled my original T post that had a posted sign on it. That T post was just inside the Survivors steak (on my side)


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Not sure what kind of birch i have in my swamp but they are big. Nit sure if they are 20” but i would say possibly close to 18”.
> 
> Ill check and get pictures tomorrow if I remember. Lot going on the past few days. Neighbor is been very verbally aggressive towards me all the sudden. Property line issue. I called the cops to start a record. Good thing i had it surveyed a few years ago.
> 
> Went out tonight and found the steaks that boarder them and drove a colorfully painted T post DEEP in the ground. She ripped my other one out that had a “posted” sign on it because it was “in her yard” She wont get this one without a truck or tractor. Went through roots[emoji23]
> 
> Ordered a 5 camera security camera system just now to.
> 
> Trying stay ahead of this.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Property disputes are a royal pain. On one hand, if you own ten thousand acres, some one can not go to the most remote section and squat, and try to claim your land. On the other hand, we had customers that lived in row houses in Wash DC. Every house had a garage, but no door in the back, leading to the house. You had to walk out of the garage and down a sidewalk into the back yard. The garages were old and in pretty poor conditions, so one neighbor was going to build a new one. When they surveyed, they found out that the neighbors side walk was on their property. Since the walk had been there since the 30's, with several owners of each property, and never any disputes, the people with the walk had to buy it to keep it.

My old neighbors were great folks. They put up a fence. The company that did the work used a tractor with a post hole digger on it. When it hit stone, they stopped drilling. So, after about 10 years the fence started falling down. John had passed away from ALS. So, Bonny decided to put up a new fence. This time she put it 4' on her side. We paid for half of it, and I offered to help put it up. When I saw them putting it up way on her side, I brought it up. Said I didn't want to have to mow 4' of grass between my garden and her fence. She said, don't worry, just let your garden expand back to the fence. My new neighbors are nice, and don't care about the fence. But, what happens if the next set of neighbors aren't nice.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My wife's grandmother used to make a Horse Radish/Red Beet sauce that was FANTASTICLE. Boy do I miss all of that Slavik food at the reunions.


I love ethnic food. My paternal grandparents were both Nordic. As people know, Scandinavian/Nordic food is pretty bland. But my grandmas recipes were Americanized and were all excellent. But I also love the German, Polish, and Slavic influences that were brought to the area. Honestly we have the best assortment of sausages in the US and I’ve tried a lot of other areas. The only thing we don’t have homemade up here are the southern/Cajun style like Andoulle and boudin. But we have world class Italian, polish and “wurst”. Ironically some of the best “polish” is made by the Slavic folks.


----------



## svk

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I've done two of these now - LOVE the muffler mod! Runs like a raped ape.
> Question: Why put the piston and cylinder in the oven along with the bearings? I get the bearings in the oven & crank in the freezer - works like a charm. Are you baking off any solvents or anything?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I had washed the p and c with dawn and hot water to remove any dust or grit that had accumulated during shipping as they were just in a cardboard box. Wanted them fully dry before I started assembly so I cooked them for a bit.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess to keep everything straight it should be noted that White Birch is AKA Paper Birch, and Black Birch is AKA Sweet Birch. There is also Yellow Birch on my property, and I think River Birch also.

Yellow Birch gets the largest, with White and Black Birch rarely exceeding 2' in diameter. Black Birch has (by far) the highest BTU rating, and is often wet and stringy.

I once shot a leaning Black Birch tree with a 44 cal black powder pistol, and you would have thought someone opened the spigot on the side of the house. The sap just poured onto the ground. I have heard of people mixing it with Maple to make syrup.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well shucky darn. Truck failed again...at least this time it was the mechanic driving. Changing the ignition module only fixed it for a bit. The started to bring it home and it died on them. Still back in the car hospital being studied. 

I had to cancel a planned day at Jim's on hte little locust scrounge, Need the truck to pull trees.

Put in anohter 3.5 hours at Von's cutting/piling brush from the big tree. Top is solid wood but trunk will be no good. Looks like about another 3 hours to finish cleaning up the brush. Figure a possible 1 cord off the big one and maybe another 1/2 cord off the top of the tree that came down with the big one.

Everything seems to be recovering well but the legs, they are still rubbery and I have to be very careful moving around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Our neighbor to the west put up their own signs.



This is in line with the signs, and described in the deed.


----------



## KiwiBro

Just the one Kahawhai/Aussie salmon this morning, which went back to fight another day. Nice to finally get back on the water though.


----------



## KiwiBro

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I've done two of these now - LOVE the muffler mod! Runs like a raped ape.


Question: What were you doing that caused you to be either present at the raping of an ape or at the very least witnessing it running having been raped?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Question: What were you doing that caused you to be either present at the raping of an ape or at the very least witnessing it running having been raped?
> Inquiring minds want to know.



They get bored up there in WI


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Smallish load that is the end of the maple that was down and the ground was pretty wet to push the wheelbarrow anyway. Felt like I needed to get out of the house though, even with the light rain.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

U&A said:


> They get bored up there in WI
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


It's because our roads are better (margianally) ;-)


----------



## djg james

The log yard is full of Maple now, mostly Hard Maple. I don't cut any recently because I tried to burn some and it just sizzled even though dry. I'm lucky, I've got all the Oaks, Hickories, Cherry, Locust and hv Black Walnut I can manage. But do you scroungers burn Hard Maple?


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> The log yard is full of Maple now, mostly Hard Maple. I don't cut any recently because I tried to burn some and it just sizzled even though dry. I'm lucky, I've got all the Oaks, Hickories, Cherry, Locust and hv Black Walnut I can manage. But do you scroungers burn Hard Maple?


It's crap! Send me your address so I can come make sure it's properly disposed of!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> The log yard is full of Maple now, mostly Hard Maple. I don't cut any recently because I tried to burn some and it just sizzled even though dry. I'm lucky, I've got all the Oaks, Hickories, Cherry, Locust and hv Black Walnut I can manage. But do you scroungers burn Hard Maple?


Sorry, can't answer that but wanted to add a similar question for the panel.

Of the four trees along the aforementioned boarder fence I managed to drop and clean up yesterday, they were alder, elm, sycamore and, having never burned any of those species before, none of the wood strikes me as potentially good firewood. It looks like it'll just smolder. Maybe make good coals if mixed in with other good burning wood. Can anyone up there please advise if I should bother cutting and splitting any or all of these species or just pile it all up in heaps and burn it once the fire ban is off here.

Thanks for any help with this.

On a positive note, I've the go-ahead to flatten every tree down that border and replant with liquidambars. So, that will not only make the job so much easier (once I get Nemo home) but eventually that fenceline of trees will look prurdy.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> It's crap! Send me your address so I can come make sure it's properly disposed of!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I wish some one else could use it; he's got more piled up than he can burn. Too green.


----------



## djg james

I've burned Red Elm,but not piss elm (name?). Too stringy to split. Sycamore too much like a sponge.


----------



## JustJeff

I burn a lot of elm and it's good wood. Let it season in the round for a year and it splits much easier.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

KiwiBro said:


> Sorry, can't answer that but wanted to add a similar question for the panel.
> 
> Of the four trees along the aforementioned boarder fence I managed to drop and clean up yesterday, they were alder, elm, sycamore and, having never burned any of those species before, none of the wood strikes me as potentially good firewood. It looks like it'll just smolder. Maybe make good coals if mixed in with other good burning wood. Can anyone up there please advise if I should bother cutting and splitting any or all of these species or just pile it all up in heaps and burn it once the fire ban is off here.
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.
> 
> On a positive note, I've the go-ahead to flatten every tree down that border and replant with liquidambars. So, that will not only make the job so much easier (once I get Nemo home) but eventually that fenceline of trees will look prurdy.


Alder's good for smoking salmon.


----------



## svk

That term is hilarious lol


----------



## svk

Got the 154 running. Fuel line leaks so that’s next.

Stupid eBay seller of my new clutch assembly turned out to be Chinese. Drum and bearing were too small for the shaft. Clutch was too small for the drum and bore was way too small for the saw.

As a warning. If you are buying parts and they are shipping from California it’s probably Chinese crap.

Anyway here’s the saw.


----------



## svk

My cousins 290 to 390 is coming along. Apparently I’ve lost the throttle lever so it looks like I’ll be running to the cabin soon again.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks fellas. Hmm, might block it all up, put it to one side just in case the zombies clean us out of gum and wattle.


----------



## MustangMike

Hard Maple is a premier burning wood, right up there with the best Oaks. But like White Oak, in needs time to season (Red Maple and Silver Maple season much faster, but don't give you the BTUs).

Don't split it too large, and let it season, and I think you will like it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> might block it all up



What does that mean?


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> What does that mean?


Cut it into rounds


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucky darn. Truck failed again...at least this time it was the mechanic driving. Changing the ignition module only fixed it for a bit. The started to bring it home and it died on them. Still back in the car hospital being studied.
> 
> I had to cancel a planned day at Jim's on hte little locust scrounge, Need the truck to pull trees.
> 
> Put in anohter 3.5 hours at Von's cutting/piling brush from the big tree. Top is solid wood but trunk will be no good. Looks like about another 3 hours to finish cleaning up the brush. Figure a possible 1 cord off the big one and maybe another 1/2 cord off the top of the tree that came down with the big one.
> 
> Everything seems to be recovering well but the legs, they are still rubbery and I have to be very careful moving around.



Sounds like you're able to get the saw started these days, that's good.

Now listen. I think you should be taking periodic breaks during scrounging. You need to give the old body a break now and then. To give yourself a chance to recover as you rehabilitate. You need to rehydrate. Re-oxygenate. Re-inebriate. Etcetera.

You could, for example, while idle during these small rest times, take pics which can then be uploaded onto the interweb for others' perusal, admiration of your 80 cords of wood, critique of felling jobs and such and such.

This is my recommendation. Trust me, I'm a perfessional.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> The log yard is full of Maple now, mostly Hard Maple. I don't cut any recently because I tried to burn some and it just sizzled even though dry. I'm lucky, I've got all the Oaks, Hickories, Cherry, Locust and hv Black Walnut I can manage. But do you scroungers burn Hard Maple?



If it sizzled then it's not dry. Either you need to split smaller or season longer. 

I have some yellow box in the shed - the doesn't float in water type of wood - that was cut two years ago. I split a decent sized split in half and the interior was wet as. Needs longer to dry. Some species do.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Cut it into rounds



Over here it means "Drink until you're ready to run down the main street naked". 

It's funny how in different dialects it means different things  .


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Over here it means "Drink until you're ready to run down the main street naked".
> 
> It's funny how in different dialects it means different things  .


Here it could mean a 'midnight autos' escapade - put the car on blocks and steal the wheels.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Cut it into rounds



So, you didn’t have one of these when you were a child?


----------



## KiwiBro

Misty watercolour memories...


----------



## mountainguyed67

We actually say “cut it into rounds”. Or “buck it up”. When you said “ block” I thought you were cutting all the sides square.


----------



## KiwiBro

Acshully we say ring it. We cut it into rings. Bucking is what the sheep do but that's another story...


----------



## LondonNeil

@KiwiBro alder not many people bother with, elm is rare here, and sycamore.... American sycamore is what we call London plane, Europeans sycamore is quite different, so what's yours? Our sycamore is easy to split but only moderately dense, dries easily though.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Here it could mean a 'midnight autos' escapade - put the car on blocks and steal the wheels.





Can tell you're a Kiwi. 

The old man has a 32ft Island Cruiser moored up in a marina in Brisbane. He lost the key to a padlock that was important in some way. Casually asks the neighbouring bloke ( a New Zealander) if he has any ideas. Bloke comes back with two long screwdrivers, wedges them in through the loop, separates and busts the side out of the padlock. Looks up at Dad and says "There's a bit of Maori in all of us".


----------



## Cowboy254

Serious weather system has come through and has interfered severely with scrounging. Look out @KiwiBro , you might get the arse end. 

Stihl, it has allowed Cowboy to demonstrate to Cowgirl the benefits of scrounging. Blue gum left, peppermint lower centre and right. 

Go you good thing !


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> @KiwiBro alder not many people bother with, elm is rare here, and sycamore.... American sycamore is what we call London plane, Europeans sycamore is quite different, so what's yours? Our sycamore is easy to split but only moderately dense, dries easily though.


Thanks. I think they're American. Greenish trunks, wet, very white wood. The elms are white wood too but relatively very dry.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Serious weather system has come through and has interfered severely with scrounging. Look out @KiwiBro , you might get the arse end.
> 
> Stihl, it has allowed Cowboy to demonstrate to Cowgirl the benefits of scrounging. Blue gum left, peppermint lower centre and right.
> 
> Go you good thing !
> 
> View attachment 824053


Yeap, starts tomorrow but hits bigly Sunday. But our North is still in drought so hanging out for it. However will be too much too quickly as always seems to be the way.


----------



## abbott295

You know the liquidamber you say you will plant is sweetgum to us; another hard to split species and it drops spiky gumballs too. Yes there are more than one species of liquidamber; your mileage may vary.


----------



## chipper1

Scrounged up a motor for the 98 Honda odyssey yesterday.
The little hatchback didn't mind too much .



Even saw some nice wood stacked out east of Ohare Airport. Some of those stacks are around 18' high lol.


Saw this 350 on the way back, while I'm typically into Chevys more than fords, when they have Shelby on them there's a good chance they'll turn my head a little. Besides I figured Mike may like the pictures.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sorta good day...well, 3.5 hours of it. MS362 fired right up and did some chip throwing cutting big limbs and blocking some of it. got the main stem ready to buck up but needed to clear some more brush. Brush cleared and back to the 362. I could not get a pop out of it making repeated tries during further brush clearance.

Finally got to where I could pull the starter cords and the blasted saw won't start

Taking a break tomorrow and going on the small locust job. I need to flush cut my stumps and rig a few trees to pull. The small saws can handle most of that. 
s
Truck still in the shop; I might have to resurrect the 1990 F150 I bought "just in case". It's been sitting for 3 years now.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorta good day...well, 3.5 hours of it. MS362 fired right up and did some chip throwing cutting big limbs and blocking some of it. got the main stem ready to buck up but needed to clear some more brush. Brush cleared and back to the 362. I could not get a pop out of it making repeated tries during further brush clearance.
> 
> Finally got to where I could pull the starter cords and the blasted saw won't start
> 
> Taking a break tomorrow and going on the small locust job. I need to flush cut my stumps and rig a few trees to pull. The small saws can handle most of that.
> s
> Truck still in the shop; I might have to resurrect the 1990 F150 I bought "just in case". It's been sitting for 3 years now.


Where did you set the start lever when you tried to start it the second time?


----------



## KiwiBro

abbott295 said:


> You know the liquidamber you say you will plant is sweetgum to us; another hard to split species and it drops spiky gumballs too. Yes there are more than one species of liquidamber; your mileage may vary.


Thanks for that. We've got a few already and like them. Might mix up the species though. Will have to take a close look at what's growing in pots ready to plant out. Those gumballs produce a zillion seeds so I know we are not short of juvenile trees potted up and ready to plant, but the rest of the property is a mix so might try to go that route if can find a ready-mix when it comes time to plant.

*edit* just checked and there are about 100 of 'em potted up that came from this tree outside the shed



No guarantee they will all be such a lovely red in the fall but that's fine if not.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Where did you set the start lever when you tried to start it the second time?



I was wondering that too. Leave it on 'Run' rather than 'Start' if you're restarting it warm.


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> So, you didn’t have one of these when you were a child?
> 
> View attachment 824043


Had one for a day or so but when we got one of these it was game over !


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Had one for a day or so but when we got one of these it was game over !


Reminds me of a fave saying - when the only tool you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## dancan

And if a hammer won't fix it it's an electrical problem


----------



## Logger nate

State park campground had a couple spruce they wanted taken down. One was still green but rotten at the base, other one was dead and leaned toward fence and road, both about 34”. Wasn’t room to fall green one the way it leaned so cut top out then pulled stem the other way

Base of top made little hole  

Ground was a little soft, my plan to keep top off dirt and get rope off didn’t quite work, lol

Dead one

My son did good, even missed the fence



Originally they just wanted them on the ground, they called after we were done and ask if we wanted the wood


----------



## Haywire

Spent the afternoon doing some trail clearing. Still pretty brown up there, the Larches are just starting to green out. Plenty of snow still up on Blacktail mt.







These old trees grow straight to heaven...


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Spent the afternoon doing some trail clearing. Still pretty brown up there, the Larches are just starting to green out. Plenty of snow still up on Blacktail mt.
> 
> View attachment 824242
> View attachment 824243
> 
> View attachment 824244
> 
> 
> These old trees grow straight to heaven...
> View attachment 824245


Nice area! Great pictures! Take your helper?


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> Had one for a day or so but when we got one of these it was game over !


Dude at least you could use an American hammer


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Scrounged up a motor for the 98 Honda odyssey yesterday.
> The little hatchback didn't mind too much .
> View attachment 824197
> View attachment 824198
> 
> Even saw some nice wood stacked out east of Ohare Airport. Some of those stacks are around 18' high lol.
> View attachment 824199
> 
> Saw this 350 on the way back, while I'm typically into Chevys more than fords, when they have Shelby on them there's a good chance they'll turn my head a little. Besides I figured Mike may like the pictures.
> View attachment 824202
> View attachment 824203


Nice hatch! 

Would love to have one of that vintage, but the wife always made fun of me in my 2000 Si (EM1 in EBP). She would say, "Big man in a little car" in the voice of Chris Farley from Black Sheep. 
I always loved the late 90s, early 2000s Civic hatches. They're so light, that will little work, they can be quite quick.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Spent the afternoon doing some trail clearing. Still pretty brown up there, the Larches are just starting to green out. Plenty of snow still up on Blacktail mt.
> 
> View attachment 824242
> View attachment 824243
> 
> View attachment 824244
> 
> 
> These old trees grow straight to heaven...
> View attachment 824245


Gorgeous. 

I love the mountains.


----------



## muad

No scrounging today, however tomorrow I'll be helping a buddy (or mate, if you're down under) fell some pins on his open lot. He does a large garden on that lot, and they're starting to block the sun on his crops. I think they're only 25-30 foot tall. I think the 241 will do fine, but I might take the 361 just in case. 

Then, we're going to build another new horizontal bee hive. I picked up three hives from a commercial bee guy that made like 125 splits recently, and they're doing awesome. Hoping they do well this year, and next winter. 

I'm hoping this weekend I can get into the woods to drop and drag out some dead ash to start a pile for processing. I think I'll drag a handful of logs over to one spot, then bring the splitter down and buck/split it all up. Leave the mess in the woods. While walking the woods hunting shrooms, I found a BUNCH of dead ash still standing, and several that are on the ground. One of the standing ones is quite big. Lots of firewood in that tree.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Nice area! Great pictures! Take your helper?


Sure did! He had that top box full to burstin' with Ponderosa cones by the time we were done! haha
Nice work up on that spruce!


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Cut it into rounds


That's funny. Terminology is as different from East Coast to West, as it is from Down Under to Up Over! When I came here I was talking about using a Disston DA211 2 man saw to block down a giant Tulip Poplar. Some one from out West jumped on me and said, "I needed to learn my terminology". It cracked me up that I was a licensed and insured MD Tree Expert, he was a weekend warrior. I was 4th generation in the Tree Business, and he had been scrounging for a couple years. We had 5 members in the family that owned Tree Companies, and he had a friend with his grand fathers pick up. If we were taking a tree down, and we had roped out all of the canopy, and did not have room to throw the log, we said, "we were blocking it down. If we could throw the log, and had to cut it into fireplace length, we said "we were blocking it up". The local loggers and some of the younger guys used the term bucking, and we all knew what it meant. When I first came hear, what came to my mind when guys said they were cutting rounds, were cutting cookies. When I'd hear a term I wasn't used to, I did as MG67 did, just ask. Some terms we used were, a climbing line was called a skinning line. When the climbing line got retired to a light rigging line, we called it a lowering line. If we had cut a few flip lines or chokers off the end of a 150 foot skinning line, and it was too short for a lowering line, we called it a tag line. Tag lines were the oldest ropes left in service, used to pull trees over, or with a lowering line to help pull it away from something, like wires. They were all the same 1/2" rope. But, by the term we used, a rookie would know exactly what was wanted. Maybe one day I'll write a brochure with Translations of Tree Work Terms, once I learn my terminology.


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> That's funny. Terminology is as different from East Coast to West, as it is from Down Under to Up Over! When I came here I was talking about using a Disston DA211 2 man saw to block down a giant Tulip Poplar. Some one from out West jumped on me and said, "I needed to learn my terminology". It cracked me up that I was a licensed and insured MD Tree Expert, he was a weekend warrior. I was 4th generation in the Tree Business, and he had been scrounging for a couple years. We had 5 members in the family that owned Tree Companies, and he had a friend with his grand fathers pick up. If we were taking a tree down, and we had roped out all of the canopy, and did not have room to throw the log, we said, "we were blocking it down. If we could throw the log, and had to cut it into fireplace length, we said "we were blocking it up". The local loggers and some of the younger guys used the term bucking, and we all knew what it meant. When I first came hear, what came to my mind when guys said they were cutting rounds, were cutting cookies. When I'd hear a term I wasn't used to, I did as MG67 did, just ask. Some terms we used were, a climbing line was called a skinning line. When the climbing line got retired to a light rigging line, we called it a lowering line. If we had cut a few flip lines or chokers off the end of a 150 foot skinning line, and it was too short for a lowering line, we called it a tag line. Tag lines were the oldest ropes left in service, used to pull trees over, or with a lowering line to help pull it away from something, like wires. They were all the same 1/2" rope. But, by the term we used, a rookie would know exactly what was wanted. Maybe one day I'll write a brochure with Translations of Tree Work Terms, once I learn my terminology.


I think most folks could figure out what means what. Just that some like to be difficult.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Scrounged up a motor for the 98 Honda odyssey yesterday.
> The little hatchback didn't mind too much .
> View attachment 824197
> View attachment 824198
> 
> Even saw some nice wood stacked out east of Ohare Airport. Some of those stacks are around 18' high lol.
> View attachment 824199
> 
> Saw this 350 on the way back, while I'm typically into Chevys more than fords, when they have Shelby on them there's a good chance they'll turn my head a little. Besides I figured Mike may like the pictures.
> View attachment 824202
> View attachment 824203


Bringing back old memories. My buddy had a 65 Plymouth Belvedere with a factory 361, 4 speed. The motor was shot so he bought a 383 from the local junk yard. We both had a free class after lunch, so we ran up and had the owner, Dollar George, stick the thing in the trunk of my 65 Dodge Dart. heading back to school, if I hit a little bump, the front tires would come off the ground. Pulling back in the school, I goosed the engine a little as I went over a speed bump. The front end came up so high I thought we were going to get stuck with my trunk on the ground. Boy, the good old days.


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> I think most folks could figure out what means what. Just that some like to be difficult.


I think you are showing your wisdom, in a very generous way.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Threw some new to me wheels with some new tires on them. Put a magnaflow cat back on her and some new tubular control arms front and rear. Should almost be ready for summer cruising.
Stopped by to show the Bro InLaw and seen he’s housing one of his pals toys for a bit....


----------



## H-Ranch

Well it weren't pretty but I got that broken maple down. It's on the ground and I'm in having a beer so i guess all is good. Brought just a few ash rounds back since I had the wheelbarrow with rope and come-along and regular tools.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Bucking is what the sheep do ..



Bucking is a term the U.S. Forest Service uses, I volunteer with them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Went out to the horse ranch with another veteran, we cut there once or twice a year.

We dropped the two dead trees.






Then I cut up what got left because their saw is too small. By then the other veteran had left, and the ranch woman helped me. She used a Kawasaki side by side to pull them out to the trailer. All of this is already seasoned.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Sure did! He had that top box full to burstin' with Ponderosa cones by the time we were done! haha
> Nice work up on that spruce!


That’s awesome!  
Thanks.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome!
> Thanks.


He liked the looks of everyone he saw. "Dad, can we bring this one home?"


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> State park campground had a couple spruce they wanted taken down. One was still green but rotten at the base, other one was dead and leaned toward fence and road, both about 34”. Wasn’t room to fall green one the way it leaned so cut top out then pulled stem the other way


Nice job and nice photos / videos.
Well above my pay grade!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> He liked the looks of everyone he saw. "Dad, can we bring this one home?"


Good times! Sure like working with my son, glad he’s back in the area.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Nice job and nice photos / videos.
> Well above my pay grade!
> 
> Philbert


Thank you sir! Pretty sure the good Lord helps me out


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Where did you set the start lever when you tried to start it the second time?



Fast idle position. If I get it running tomorrow I'll try it on just idle.


----------



## MustangMike

Terminology changes fast! 

Where I grew up any carbonated beverage was referred to as "Soda". If you went Upstate NY and asked for a Soda you got ice cream in it, and they referred to the carbonated beverage as "Pop".

Then there were the Wedge, Sub, Hoagie, Grinder debates, depending on where you were from.

Then I remember a girl ribbing me about my Italian last name. So I asked her what she had in her that she was so proud of. She responded that she was "Yankee"!!! Turns out she grew up in New England and did not have a clue what she was!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Terminology changes fast!



Then there are those people who call the depth gauge a '_raker_', and refer to reduced kickback chain as '_safety chain'_!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Then there are those people who call the depth gauge a '_raker_'...


drags


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Terminology changes fast!
> 
> Where I grew up any carbonated beverage was referred to as "Soda". If you went Upstate NY and asked for a Soda you got ice cream in it, and they referred to the carbonated beverage as "Pop".
> 
> Then there were the Wedge, Sub, Hoagie, Grinder debates, depending on where you were from.
> 
> Then I remember a girl ribbing me about my Italian last name. So I asked her what she had in her that she was so proud of. She responded that she was "Yankee"!!! Turns out she grew up in New England and did not have a clue what she was!



I can think of a line or two you could have used …


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Fast idle position. If I get it running tomorrow I'll try it on just idle.



Later, changed bar/chain from 20" to 16" for tomorrow's work. Found that the compression release was in. That was probably the cause.


----------



## mountainguyed67

When I ran the saw (MS461) today the idle was too fast, it was running the chain pretty good. It wasn’t like that last time I used it, maybe a week and a half ago. It didn’t want to start right off today, which is unusual. Nothing happened with the choke. I let it sit 15 minutes, then pulled it on run a bunch of times, while holding the throttle trigger, until it started. It didn’t take terribly long. It was fine after that, except the idle was too fast. Dunno.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> And if a hammer won't fix it it's an electrical problem


If you can't fix it with a hammer or duct tape it's time to buy a new one.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Later, changed bar/chain from 20" to 16" for tomorrow's work. Found that the compression release was in. That was probably the cause.


Comp release position shouldn't matter. IF and after you get it running and you shut it off for more than say 5 minutes it should start in the run position. if not after 3-4 pulls try half choke. After that saw is warm you will flood it if you put it in the cold start(all the way down. Almost everyone of my Stihls has it's own starting procedure.


----------



## dancan

Terminology and how one word can mean different things 



KiwiBro said:


> drags



From





to




to





And more lol


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Then there are those people who call the depth gauge a '_raker_', and refer to reduced kickback chain as '_safety chain'_!
> 
> Philbert


We called the depth gauge, the Drags, or Drag teeth. "Gonna knock the drags down for this Poplar".


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Comp release position shouldn't matter. IF and after you get it running and you shut it off for more than say 5 minutes it should start in the run position. if not after 3-4 pulls try half choke. After that saw is warm you will flood it if you put it in the cold start(all the way down. Almost everyone of my Stihls has it's own starting procedure.


My 660 is the only finicky one. First start is easy, full choke till it pops, fast idle, one two pulls and it's running. Then it's 1-2 pulls. But, if you let it sit a little too long, it's back to full choke. If it doesn't start by the second pull, you went to choke too soon. Should have given it another pull before going to choke, now it's flooded. Sometimes after it pops on full choke I flip the lever up to fast idle and it doesn't go. Look at the lever and it's still on choke. Really flooded. Then it takes 6-8 pulls to clean it out. The trick is never take a break so it doesn't get into that inbetween cool down, then you don't need to worry about choke or no choke.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> When I ran the saw (MS461) today the idle was too fast, it was running the chain pretty good. It wasn’t like that last time I used it, maybe a week and a half ago. It didn’t want to start right off today, which is unusual. Nothing happened with the choke. I let it sit 15 minutes, then pulled it on run a bunch of times, while holding the throttle trigger, until it started. It didn’t take terribly long. It was fine after that, except the idle was too fast. Dunno.


If the idle just seemed to pick up with out changing any settings, keep an eye on it. That's how I found AS. I had several Oak logs on the ground to buck up to finish the job. I only took one of my Super 1050's. First log went fine, as I was walking over to the other log I noticed the idle seemed a little high, enough that it was spinning the chain. Made a few cuts and as I moved to the next one the idle was picking up more. From racing cars, I knew I was sucking air somewhere, I didn't know, at the time, that running a 2 stroke lean would kill it quick. Got the last cut finished. The next day the saw wouldn't start. Found AS and someone said to check the P/C. Sure enough, the rings were melted into the piston. 
Learned an expensive lesson, don't run them lean and always have a back up.


----------



## svk

As annoying as some of those sayings are, you can’t hold it against people for using terms that they were brought up with. 

The two that I can’t stand are when people call tomatoes “maters”. Or calling cooked beans “soup beans”. 

I liked the story about CTYank (John) and spike60 (Bob) at a GTG one time. For those of you who don’t know the personalities, CTYank is IMO a really strange dude and Bob is as matter of fact as you can get. Bob was telling a story and John kept correcting him about “depth gauges” and “rakers”. Finally Bob stopped, looked directly at him and said “John, around here we call them RAKERS!”


----------



## svk

Well I’m sitting in town waiting for the rental mini-excavator to be returned to the lumber yard. My neighbor and I will be digging rocks and stumps out of the roadway this weekend as the next step in our road widening project.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Terminology changes fast!
> 
> Where I grew up any carbonated beverage was referred to as "Soda". If you went Upstate NY and asked for a Soda you got ice cream in it, and they referred to the carbonated beverage as "Pop".
> 
> Then there were the Wedge, Sub, Hoagie, Grinder debates, depending on where you were from.
> 
> Then I remember a girl ribbing me about my Italian last name. So I asked her what she had in her that she was so proud of. She responded that she was "Yankee"!!! Turns out she grew up in New England and did not have a clue what she was!


It baffles me that a lot of people have no clue about their heritage. I’m proud of mine (ok maybe not that sliver of a French blood lol) but my personality definitely embodies the Irish, Scottish, and German blood that runs through me.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> It baffles me that a lot of people have no clue about their heritage. I’m proud of mine (ok maybe not that sliver of a French blood lol) but my personality definitely embodies the Irish, Scottish, and German blood that runs through me.



Should see the family tree my father in law has. It is his main hobby. He works on it EVERY DAY and has been doing it for decades. 

He has visited distant relatives in Germany many times as well as them coming here. 

He found out that i am swiss, Irish and English. I visited the town in switzerland that my Family is from. No relatives left there though. Absolutely beautiful country. The Alps are unbelievable!Was at 3,899 meters once.

Edited the “hight”


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> State park campground had a couple spruce they wanted taken down. One was still green but rotten at the base, other one was dead and leaned toward fence and road, both about 34”. Wasn’t room to fall green one the way it leaned so cut top out then pulled stem the other wayView attachment 824231
> 
> Base of top made little hole  View attachment 824233
> 
> Ground was a little soft, my plan to keep top off dirt and get rope off didn’t quite work, lolView attachment 824232
> 
> Dead oneView attachment 824240
> 
> My son did good, even missed the fenceView attachment 824241
> 
> 
> 
> Originally they just wanted them on the ground, they called after we were done and ask if we wanted the wood



Nice work Nate, gonna need to see some pictures of those stumps though .
Awesome you got to keep the wood, how many trailer loads you get out of there.


----------



## MustangMike

Joe is correct, watch out for an air leak and make sure the Hi is not too lean.

However, sometimes changes in temp, or break in of the saw can result in a faster idle. If you can adjust if out easily I would not be real concerned about it.

Two screws impact the idle on most Stihls. The lower screw (LA) is just a mechanical adjuster of the throttle plate and is often not used, but it may be your problem. Back it out a bit and see if your idle drops. The Lo screw (upper right) adjusts the low speed mix. Generally start at 3/4 - 1 turn out and adjust either which way as necessary. I like to make the idle just a hair lower than where it spins the chain. If you make it too low, when conditions change a bit the saw may stall.


----------



## MustangMike

This was the last of the six saws on my bench, was dreading checking the damage! Hard for me to believe some Neanderthal could do this to a saw!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nice hatch!
> 
> Would love to have one of that vintage, but the wife always made fun of me in my 2000 Si (EM1 in EBP). She would say, "Big man in a little car" in the voice of Chris Farley from Black Sheep.
> I always loved the late 90s, early 2000s Civic hatches. They're so light, that will little work, they can be quite quick.


Thanks.
I'll probably be selling the hatchback once the odyssey is finished, then I can also sell all my parts cars , I have a few of them just in case.
That's a funny movie.
I like them too, maybe one day I'll buy one with a swap or an SI, neat rides. I have a 2000 insight that may get a swap in it, even a d series would be an incredible hp increase and since they are so light it would still get great fuel economy and it would get up pretty quick.


rarefish383 said:


> Bringing back old memories. My buddy had a 65 Plymouth Belvedere with a factory 361, 4 speed. The motor was shot so he bought a 383 from the local junk yard. We both had a free class after lunch, so we ran up and had the owner, Dollar George, stick the thing in the trunk of my 65 Dodge Dart. heading back to school, if I hit a little bump, the front tires would come off the ground. Pulling back in the school, I goosed the engine a little as I went over a speed bump. The front end came up so high I thought we were going to get stuck with my trunk on the ground. Boy, the good old days.


Reminds me of the old wheelie cars at the track.
I built quite a few S10's with 327's and 350's, I always wanted to do one with a rear engine 455. Unfortunately, I didn't have a shop to do that much fab work, motor mounts on the s10's was about all I could get away with.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> This was the last of the six saws on my bench, was dreading checking the damage! Hard for me to believe some Neanderthal could do this to a saw!


What a mess.
Did it damage the case at all, or just replace parts and try again.


----------



## MustangMike

Minor damage to the case, I hope it all still works when I get replacement parts, we will see!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> As annoying as some of those sayings are, you can’t hold it against people for using terms that they were brought up with.
> 
> The two that I can’t stand are when people call tomatoes “maters”. Or calling cooked beans “soup beans”.
> 
> I liked the story about CTYank (John) and spike60 (Bob) at a GTG one time. For those of you who don’t know the personalities, CTYank is IMO a really strange dude and Bob is as matter of fact as you can get. Bob was telling a story and John kept correcting him about “depth gauges” and “rakers”. Finally Bob stopped, looked directly at him and said “John, around here we call them RAKERS!”


My wife and I Stihl argue about eaves troughs and rain gutters. I didn't have a clue when she first said eaves troughs. She is from Ohio.
And it's maters Steve.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> This was the last of the six saws on my bench, was dreading checking the damage! Hard for me to believe some Neanderthal could do this to a saw!



He used it as a hammer Lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> If the idle just seemed to pick up with out changing any settings, keep an eye on it. That's how I found AS. I had several Oak logs on the ground to buck up to finish the job. I only took one of my Super 1050's. First log went fine, as I was walking over to the other log I noticed the idle seemed a little high, enough that it was spinning the chain. Made a few cuts and as I moved to the next one the idle was picking up more. From racing cars, I knew I was sucking air somewhere, I didn't know, at the time, that running a 2 stroke lean would kill it quick. Got the last cut finished. The next day the saw wouldn't start. Found AS and someone said to check the P/C. Sure enough, the rings were melted into the piston.
> Learned an expensive lesson, don't run them lean and always have a back up.



Where was it sucking air at?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> calling cooked beans “soup beans”.



I haven’t heard that before.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> My wife and I Stihl argue about eaves troughs and rain gutters. I didn't have a clue when she first said eaves troughs.



I only recently heard troughs used to describe rain gutters, it was a Canadian in a YouTube video. It hadn’t occurred to me they would have more than one name.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Nate, gonna need to see some pictures of those stumps though .
> Awesome you got to keep the wood, how many trailer loads you get out of there.


Thanks! Yeah, lol. Haven’t hauled wood off yet, I’ll let ya know though, guessing close to 3 loads


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Terminology and how one word can mean different things


We had some church youth come out to help move branches we cut after a tornado. I asked them how they felt becoming 'drag queens' . . . 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> Terminology



This is a quad.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a quad.
> View attachment 824449


Four wheeler!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Apparently in the UK they call them quad bikes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here, the people who drive Jeeps, Toyotas, etc on 4WD trails are “Four wheelers”.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a quad.



_THIS _is a '_*Quad*_'' at Crazy Jim's Blimpy Burger in Ann Arbor, Michigan:





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

_'Snow Machine'_








Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

I call this "firewood", not sure what you guys call it in your region of the country/world. Sometimes referred to as "fire wood" here also. Uncommonly known as "wood" but that often confuses some to believe it is brush, pallets, old fencing, construction debris (including drywall, plastic, and metal), or anything made from a tree or a wood-like substance.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> _THIS _is a '_*Quad*_'' at Crazy Jim's Blimpy Burger in Ann Arbor, Michigan:
> View attachment 824454
> 
> View attachment 824455
> 
> 
> Philbert



Looks good.

Here’s a couple quads.


----------



## old CB

This is firewood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

old CB said:


> This is firewood.


 So is this, and I HATE splitting on the ground or having to bend over and pick it up to split or stack it!! SO, I split into 1/2 cord boxes and also this self unloading "firewood hauler"... lol







Once it starts piling up, you turn on the drag chain and move the load back,






and keep splitting until you have the spreader loaded!






BTW, I filled my last half cord box, before I moved the spreader into place!





NOW, it's off to the sawmill I go, for tomorrows adventure...





SR


----------



## rarefish383

I know what it is, do you?


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> I know what it is, do you?View attachment 824509
> View attachment 824511
> View attachment 824512


a sunny DAY?


----------



## KiwiBro

Quads are Darwin's vehicle of natural selection.


----------



## MustangMike

Not sure what the flower is, but you have Chestnut Oaks in the background of the last pic.


----------



## MustangMike

I was splitting some wood with the Hydro late this afternoon and I noticed a little scratch in my hydraulic oil filter that is leaking.

Are these the same as car oil filters? If so, anyone know the match up for a Countyline 22 Ton splitter filter (TSC 1822617?)


----------



## farmer steve

Mountain laurel Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> Mountain laurel Joe.


That's another thing - since when has coffee been called a cup of Joe? I for one don't want to know what Joe tastes like. No offense to any Joes.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> I was splitting some wood with the Hydro late this afternoon and I noticed a little scratch in my hydraulic oil filter that is leaking.
> 
> Are these the same as car oil filters? If so, anyone know the match up for a Countyline 22 Ton splitter filter (TSC 1822617?)


Mike, just changed mine on Speeco 22 ton. Printed on filter was S390601A0 crossed to Oregon 83-014, MTD 723-0405. Was told if micron rating is lower, will cause back pressure and will allow fluid to by-pass filter. You probably know more than me, but replaced mine with that Oregon 83-014, MTD 723-0405. 10micron rating.
�


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> This was the last of the six saws on my bench, was dreading checking the damage! Hard for me to believe some Neanderthal could do this to a saw!


What inhale happened to that?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t heard that before.


I don’t know what region of the south or Appalachia calls them that.

To me, “Beans” are thick like baked beans. Bean soup is thinner. Soup beans just sounds dumb.


----------



## svk

This was my day. Pic of a few of the rocks we liberated from the road. About 9 hours in the hour meter so far. Another hour or two tomorrow and we’ll be through.


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> And if a hammer won't fix it it's an electrical problem


Politely refer to it as an up and down wrench to confuse generations.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Good friend owner of Great Lakes Tree Removal gave me a call and asked if I wanted any free wood. Sure, location, close and he would be there in an hour to remove stumps. Pulling them owner is building a garage. Friend had bid job before (about 2 months ago) and was too high for complete removal, chipping brush. log removal, pull stumps and grade for garage. A friend of owner that Barry does lot clearing, calls him and asks if he would be willing to stop back by and re-bid job. Got there and trees had limbs removed in a pile with wood stacked through-out. Stopped over and scrounged this small amount of wood and will return after they work it out. Owner cannot understand why his complete clean up bid is now higher than before. Barry tried to explain it now involved more man-hours to dig through brush pile to chip brush and stack logs. Owner started stacking brush and piling separate, as I was cutting loose logs he stated this was much harder work than he imagined. Cheaply done gives cheap, problem job and fair bid would have produced clean flat site with no work from owner. When I left, believe owner was working out price to complete job as originally bid.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Good friend owner of Great Lakes Tree Removal gave me a call and asked if I wanted any free wood. Sure, location, close and he would be there in an hour to remove stumps. Pulling them owner is building a garage. Friend had bid job before (about 2 months ago) and was too high for complete removal, chipping brush. log removal, pull stumps and grade for garage. A friend of owner that Barry does lot clearing, calls him and asks if he would be willing to stop back by and re-bid job. Got there and trees had limbs removed in a pile with wood stacked through-out. Stopped over and scrounged this small amount of wood and will return after they work it out. Owner cannot understand why his complete clean up bid is now higher than before. Barry tried to explain it now involved more man-hours to dig through brush pile to chip brush and stack logs. Owner started stacking brush and piling separate, as I was cutting loose logs he stated this was much harder work than he imagined. Cheaply done gives cheap, problem job and fair bid would have produced clean flat site with no work from owner. When I left, believe owner was working out price to complete job as originally bid. View attachment 824554


Great story! Funny how he opened the wallet once he realized how much work he would be doing.


----------



## Jeffkrib

With all this talk on air leaks, I have a question. Say you buy a second hand saw and it has an air leak, you give it tune and it idles and four strokes when you lift out of the cut as it should. Would it be safe to run and not cause any harm if the tune is correct despite the air leak?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Some here in central PA call it "far wood".


H-Ranch said:


> I call this "firewood", not sure what you guys call it in your region of the country/world. Sometimes referred to as "fire wood" here also. Uncommonly known as "wood" but that often confuses some to believe it is brush, pallets, old fencing, construction debris (including drywall, plastic, and metal), or anything made from a tree or a wood-like substance.
> View attachment 824472
> 
> View attachment 824473
> 
> View attachment 824474
> 
> View attachment 824471


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Mountain laurel Joe.


Close, but no banana. It's Wild Azalea. I used to have about 12 of them. These might be the last 3. Two are about head high and one is about 8'. They will get to 15'. The leaves are smaller, lighter green, and not as dense as Mt Laurel. The flowers only last for a few days. So, it's a special treat when you get to see them. Several years in a row I've gone down back and there were nothing left but dried up flowers.
http://sfrc.ufl.edu/extension/4h/plants/Wild_azalea/index.html





Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center - The University of Texas at Austin







www.wildflower.org


----------



## rarefish383

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Some here in central PA call it "far wood".


I've been known to put a piece under my tar, so the truck don't roll away.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Not sure what the flower is, but you have Chestnut Oaks in the background of the last pic.


Yes, my lot is almost all Chestnut Oak. I had a few big Reds, but they have all died off. The last big Red is ready to come down, it still has its bark and a few leaves down low, but the top is falling apart and dropping 10" diameter limbs all around my fire pit. As soon as I get the last two trailer loads of 8' logs cleaned up I'll drop the big one. It'll have many nice live edge benches in it.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> This was my day. Pic of a few of the rocks we liberated from the road.


Gonna use those rocks for landscaping, or just push them off the road?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Duce said:


> Mike, just changed mine on Speeco 22 ton. Printed on filter was S390601A0 crossed to Oregon 83-014, MTD 723-0405. Was told if micron rating is lower, will cause back pressure and will allow fluid to by-pass filter. You probably know more than me, but replaced mine with that Oregon 83-014, MTD 723-0405. 10micron rating.
> �



Thanks, I guess they are different than auto filters, so I will have to make a trip to the store. My Nephew also gave me a reference to a Purilator H32010.


----------



## MustangMike

I think I better either find a # on my filter, or bring the darn thing to the store with me!


----------



## H-Ranch

I did get these in tonight along with one I didn't get a pic of (you'll have to imagine like this except split.) 3 of these will be for fire pit and the largest one I may try to make a barn owl nesting box out of. Looks to be perfect with almost a little roof over the entrance.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> What inhale happened to that?



I'm still trying to figure out how he possibly could have done this! I guess because the guy is a good climber, and critical to the operation, he gets a lot of leeway!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> As annoying as some of those sayings are, you can’t hold it against people for using terms that they were brought up with.
> 
> The two that I can’t stand are when people call tomatoes “maters”. Or calling cooked beans “soup beans”.
> 
> I liked the story about CTYank (John) and spike60 (Bob) at a GTG one time. For those of you who don’t know the personalities, CTYank is IMO a really strange dude and Bob is as matter of fact as you can get. Bob was telling a story and John kept correcting him about “depth gauges” and “rakers”. Finally Bob stopped, looked directly at him and said “John, around here we call them RAKERS!”


Well I had sliced maters, sliced taters, and soup beans seasoned with middling meat and cornbread for supper tonite. AND IT was GOOD!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> This was my day. Pic of a few of the rocks we liberated from the road. About 9 hours in the hour meter so far. Another hour or two tomorrow and we’ll be through.



Nice! Looks like good progress.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Duce said:


> Replaced mine with that Oregon 83-014, MTD 723-0405. 10micron rating.
> �



I need to replace mine. It hasn’t been done in forever, and no numbers are visible on it. I’ll try looking it up by make and model of splitter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Already got most of yesterday’s oak split, some is too long and needs to be cut to length.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Gonna use those rocks for landscaping, or just push them off the road?
> 
> Philbert


Pushed them into the woods. If someone wants them and has equipment big enough to take them, they are welcome to do so!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Pushed them into the woods.



Making room to widen the road?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Making room to widen the road?


Mostly just getting them out of the road. 
The 3/4 mile long road had a number of rocks protruding along the edges which makes both grading and plowing a challenge. We rented the mini excavator to dig out what we could. There are still a few big ones but the vast majority are now gone. We also graded, busted a bunch of older stumps, and cleared out around culverts.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Mostly just getting them out of the road.



The last time at our mountain place I used the loader to push rocks out of the ground, in a part of the turn around loop I haven’t been using because of a hole where I removed a tree stump. I somewhat smoothed out the hole, and removed two rocks. Also loosened and pushed up a bigger rock that only the very top of was sticking above the ground, that rock was on the uphill side of the now removed tree.

Before pic.


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> Already got most of yesterday’s oak split, some is too long and needs to be cut to length.
> 
> View attachment 824596
> View attachment 824597


Nice. How long are those splits and what are they going in please? Here, it seems about 12" long is standard (or at least a safe/versatile size) for household fireplaces. We don't see many outside wood boilers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> How long are those splits and what are they going in please? Here, it seems about 12" long is standard (or at least a safe/versatile size) for household fireplaces. We don't see many outside wood boilers.



I cut 18”, but they probably vary from 17” to 19”. We burn them in a wood stove inside the house. We don’t use our fireplace anymore, it can hold a 24” log. I’ve heard of some that need 12” cut lengths, but not many at all. My uncle and I used to sell about 25 cord per year. The 18”worked for most people, some in the foothills wanted 14” to 15”. I haven’t heard of an outdoor wood boiler in California.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I think I better either find a # on my filter, or bring the darn thing to the store with me!


Mike call Speeco and ask what micron yours need. Then go to Napa.I couldn't find that info online for you splitter. Mine is a 25 ton and is different than yours. I went to tractor supply and the guy didn't have a clue. He wanted to sell me "the filter they have been selling for years". Couldn;t give me any specs on the filter he had.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Thanks, I guess they are different than auto filters, so I will have to make a trip to the store. My Nephew also gave me a reference to a Purilator H32010.


The number on the Purilator looks like the one Advanced crossed for me.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I cut 18”, but they probably vary from 17” to 19”. We burn them in a wood stove inside the house. We don’t use our fireplace anymore, it can hold a 24” log. I’ve heard of some that need 12” cut lengths, but not many at all. My uncle and I used to sell about 25 cord per year. The 18”worked for most people, some in the foothills wanted 14” to 15”. I haven’t heard of an outdoor wood boiler in California.


My old stove, we had for 30 years, was a Russo insert. The fire box was almost square. I think it was 22x22. Loading from the front to back I could pack it solid and get 12 hour burns. When I retired my wife decided we needed a new stove, and picked a Jotul insert. It’s flush with the fireplace, the Russo stuck out far enough to put a pot of soup on it. The jotul will take wood to 25 inches, but is only 13 inches deep. So, I have to stack the wood left to right. I can only get 4-5 hour burns on the new stove. Always cut my wood to 18 inches. I sell a few cord also, and 18 works for every one.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> The last time at our mountain place I used the loader to push rocks out of the ground, in a part of the turn around loop I haven’t been using because of a hole where I removed a tree stump. I somewhat smoothed out the hole, and removed two rocks. Also loosened and pushed up a bigger rock that only the very top of was sticking above the ground, that rock was on the uphill side of the now removed tree.
> 
> Before pic.
> View attachment 824635


Yeah the exposed part of the rock can be misleading for sure! The rock might be the size of a basketball and it might be the size of a car!

Any rock we got to wiggle we were able to get out of the ground anyhow. And a handful of the bigger ones did have some pieces break off so we were able to get them down to level.

We also had a couple spots where one rock was protruding and there ended up being 6 plus rocks that had to come out! The last rock I planned to do before lunch took close to an hour when it was all said and done because we kept finding more! 

Then of course you need to fill in the void. The push blade on the ex sure is helpful in that regard though.

Next year we are going to be adding gravel to the entire road. So all of our legwork this year is prep for a better finished project.


----------



## MustangMike

When rocks are very large and a little bit protruding sometimes a 16 - 20 lb sledge hammer is the best way to go. Always wear eye protection, gloves, boots, long sleeves and long paints. Sharp pieces of busted rock will cut you. Also, wear your felling helmet with the face screen down. Unprotected skin areas will often get bloody.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When rocks are very large and a little bit protruding sometimes a 16 - 20 lb sledge hammer is the best way to go. Always wear eye protection, gloves, boots, long sleeves and long paints. Sharp pieces of busted rock will cut you. Also, wear your felling helmet with the face screen down. Unprotected skin areas will often get bloody.


I have done that as well!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

TSC carries the hydrualic filter for the ones they sell. $22-ish I think. Wix are closer to $30 at Autovalue.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> When rocks are very large and a little bit protruding sometimes a 16 - 20 lb sledge hammer is the best way to go. Always wear eye protection, gloves, boots, long sleeves and long paints. Sharp pieces of busted rock will cut you. Also, wear your felling helmet with the face screen down. Unprotected skin areas will often get bloody.


I had a rock about the size of a dinner plate, the mower went over it fine. I got home one night and my wife said that rock bugged her, so she dug it up, sort of. She borrowed our neighbors digging bar and could wiggle it. Since she could wiggle it. I could finish it easy peasy. RIGHT! I jammed the bar under it and pushed down, bent his bar in half. I dug it up. Turned out to be the same size as my John Deere 214. We just had the drive paved and decided we wanted it in the flower garden on the other side. One end tapered down to where I could drill a hole through it with a 1/2 by 24" masonry bit. Ran a long bolt through it, put plywood on the drive, and drug it across the yard with my Dad's 72 C30 12' flat bed. It's still in the garden, the bolt bent enough that it's still in the "Little Rock".


----------



## rarefish383

When all this Covid started, I think there was a post over on O/T, but I cant find it, so I'll post the update here.When the nursing home my daughter works at got their first case, they drew straws to see who got to work with the Covid patients. She drew the lucky straw. She's been stressed out that she might be a carrier. She's a very stable person and she said she's been overly emotional, crying in the middle of the day, and wanting to push the old folks down the stairs in their wheel chairs. She got her test yesterday and is negative! So, maybe the emotional stuff is related to something else? My wife is hoping it's a Honey Bun, in the oven, will know soon.

We have an elderly friend that has been real sick for 6 months or better. They rushed him to the hospital and said he would not make it through the night. Gave him last rights. Six months ago. He's been in a nursing home, and on death watch, since then. About 3 weeks ago he coughed 4 times one day, and had a low grade fever. The next day his fever went up to 104, and he tested positive. The next day he was basically back to normal. They tested again after 2 weeks and he was negative, then tested again yesterday and was still negative. This stuff sure hits different folks different. I still wonder how many people had it a month before the stuff hit the fan, and just thought it was a bad cold or flew?


----------



## abbott295

Joe, I thought that might be wild azalea, but I didn't say anything. I have two on my prorperty. Used to be three, but my wife wanted to move one to our house. Her green thumb failed her. They flowered a couple weeks ago; is your season that much later than ours? That is one of the reasons I didn't say anything; timing is everything, you know.


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Joe, I thought that might be wild azalea, but I didn't say anything. I have two on my prorperty. Used to be three, but my wife wanted to move one to our house. Her green thumb failed her. They flowered a couple weeks ago; is your season that much later than ours? That is one of the reasons I didn't say anything; timing is everything, you know.


I think the buds may have started to pop open that long ago. I've been surprised they have been in bloom this long. Maybe because I'm stuck at home I'm just around them more. The stuff I've read say they make good garden plants, but I'd never try and transplant one of these, they are too big. I've been thinking of doing the old Azalea trick of putting some peat moss around a stem and then wrapping it with a piece of nylon stocking, when the roots start to show through the stoking, clip the stem off and plant it. The other method is if you have a limb low enough to the ground put a rotten chunk of wood on it and it will root to the ground. When you take the wood off and tug on it, and you can see roots holding to the ground, clip and plant. These are pretty slow growing. The ones I took pictures of were waist high 30 years ago. I'm going down in the bottom corner of my lot, that's where there used to be a bunch of them. I think I checked years ago and they were all gone.


----------



## muddstopper

I had a friend, he's been gone for several years now, that used to go out in the woods and take cutting of new growth and pot them for resale. Not sure of his exact methods, we talked about it once. I believe what he did was cut the new growth from the tips and scrape the cutting with his knife and then dip in a product called Root Grow. He then placed the cutting in potting soil and kept them watered until they took root. I do believe he said that a lot of cutting didn't make it, but many did. He would grow them out for a year or two and then sell them to individuals looking for landscaping plants. Never tired it myself. I prefer the naturized bright orange plants to the more popular, and becoming more common, hybrid varieties. 

I have never attempted to wrap a limb in peatmoss to encourage root growth. My Uncle does something similar with apple trees. He will take a sandwich bag and slip over a small stem, then fill with potting soil, add water and seal the bag. The moisture in the bag provides something for the stem to root in and the tree keeps the stem fed. He has had very good success using this method. I suspect this method would work pretty well with Azaleas. I have taken grape vines and placed a section of the vine in a bucket/pot of soil. The vine will root in the soil and then you just cut the vine away from the main vine. Roots are already in the bucket growing and don't have to be disturbed. Pretty much works every time. Makes transplanting much easier to.


----------



## farmer steve

Wrapping a branch or stem with peat moss and plastic is called air layering. I used to do it to certain woody house plants years ago. Been thinking about trying it on my pecan tree to get some new starts.


----------



## old CB

So, here in Colorado, the land of legal weed, I got curious about the process of cloning, as most commercial weed is from cloned plants. (I just grow 2--3 from seed in the garden, cause I like old school.) What I learned about cloning applies to the rooting discussion above.

Us tree guys know that any part of a willow tree will root when stuck in water. The willow has some kind of hormone that produces roots. So you could boil (if I remember right) willow stems to produce the hormone and then apply it to whatever you want to produce roots on. Probably no one is making "Root Gro" from willow--the product is now synthesized in a lab. But the essential process is the same: you take the hormone that naturally occurs in willow and apply it to a cannabis cutting or azalea cutting or whatever, and stick it in moisture. Voila: a rooted cutting.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I had a friend, he's been gone for several years now, that used to go out in the woods and take cutting of new growth and pot them for resale. Not sure of his exact methods, we talked about it once. I believe what he did was cut the new growth from the tips and scrape the cutting with his knife and then dip in a product called Root Grow. He then placed the cutting in potting soil and kept them watered until they took root. I do believe he said that a lot of cutting didn't make it, but many did. He would grow them out for a year or two and then sell them to individuals looking for landscaping plants. Never tired it myself. I prefer the naturized bright orange plants to the more popular, and becoming more common, hybrid varieties.
> 
> I have never attempted to wrap a limb in peatmoss to encourage root growth. My Uncle does something similar with apple trees. He will take a sandwich bag and slip over a small stem, then fill with potting soil, add water and seal the bag. The moisture in the bag provides something for the stem to root in and the tree keeps the stem fed. He has had very good success using this method. I suspect this method would work pretty well with Azaleas. I have taken grape vines and placed a section of the vine in a bucket/pot of soil. The vine will root in the soil and then you just cut the vine away from the main vine. Roots are already in the bucket growing and don't have to be disturbed. Pretty much works every time. Makes transplanting much easier to.


I think the stuff I have is called Root Tone". Same thing, dip the cutting in it. It's so simple and common sense, but I never thought of it. Putting a pot under the branch and holding it under potting soil. We just planted a dozen plants yesterday. I'm going to go out right now with some of the smaller containers and try that. Remind me to update the trial in a few weeks!


----------



## JustJeff

H-Ranch said:


> I did get these in tonight along with one I didn't get a pic of (you'll have to imagine like this except split.) 3 of these will be for fire pit and the largest one I may try to make a barn owl nesting box out of. Looks to be perfect with almost a little roof over the entrance.
> View attachment 824586
> 
> View attachment 824587


Rounds like that with a hole in the middle make great Swedish fire logs. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

I just ordered this for my splitter, I cross referenced it from the Oregon part number someone put in here. The Oregon is made in China, and is more money. Doh! 












Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I just ordered this for my splitter, I cross referenced it from the Oregon part number someone put in here. The Oregon is made in China, and is more money. Doh!
> 
> View attachment 824732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


What splitter ya running?


----------



## svk

All done. Just dropped off the mini ex at the rental place. 11 hours of runtime.

We had to tread lightly today near buried phone lines that I had Gopher State mark for us. It said they were 2’ down but didn’t want to take any chances.


----------



## rarefish383

Good news, bad news. Bad news is there were no limbs low enough to try using a pot. Good news, down in the corner where the Azalea's used to be, are a bunch of Native Dogwoods. The Dogwood Anthracnose wiped out all but one of my Dogwoods. Now there are a bunch, maybe, growing off the old stumps. I'll have to keep an eye on them and see how they are progressing.


----------



## KiwiBro

Pretty cool how nature adapts to its environment or selects the most suitable for it. Aussie bush fires are needed for some seeds to germinate. Some of your Northern species we've had to keep the seeds in the fridge to germinate. Some seeds need to have the hard coating nicked/scratched because they usually would go through the acidic digestive process of birds, etc to dissolve that coating.

Timing of when to take and plant cuttings can make a huge difference to the strike rates. We've got people here who only ever do it by the moon.

I got laughed at by a mate of a mate when I dropped off two cutting trays of lime cuttings. The laughing hyena used to own an orchard and told my mate not to bother watering them because they'll never take and have to be grafted to root stock. So, I turn up a fortnight later and the two trays are full of dead sticks. Told him I don't give a shite if (from experience) the strike rate is only 5 trees every tray of 50 cuttings, his lack of faith just killed 10 trees. Really pissed me off actually.


----------



## U&A

135rings. 48”ish 

White oak. Narrowest thickness is about 3 inches








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

My daughter and I went scrounging in the woods today and came home with a shopping bag full of wild leeks, or ramps as some people call them. Either way, I'll be looking forward to some potato leek soup!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> What splitter ya running?



Fisco. It used to be a farm and ranch supply store, with their own equipment brand. I find zero information in searches, the filter has no numbers. A lot of splitter brands use this same filter, so I think it ought to work. I don’t know what else to do.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Aussie bush fires are needed for some seeds to germinate.



Giant Sequoia needs fire to germinate.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JustJeff said:


> My daughter and I went scrounging in the woods today and came home with a shopping bag full of wild leeks, or ramps as some people call them. Either way, I'll be looking forward to some potato leek soup!


 One of my woods, is full of ramps, I usually dig some every year...

Anyway, I cut this white oak out today,






It's gonna make some nice firewood,






With that done, I headed for the BSM and milled a red oak I owed a helper,






and it made a nice pile of lumber for him,






SR


----------



## H-Ranch

Started with this today.


Then took down the rest of the broken maple - ended up with enough tools in the woods that I only got this half load on the way out because...


I don't normally show my stumps, but in the interest of letting the youngsters see it for educational purposes, here it is. This is the rarely used but completely ineffectual double reverse high Hollander dumbolt coop bay sloping method. (OK, I made that up.) I had to cut high to avoid the fence that was grown in. I started to cut the notch on the side with the 20° lean and went a little too deep. Turns out that was most of the solid wood and it sat down on my chain, leaving a visible imprint in the pic. I took the powerhead and bar off and hit the back a few times with the Fiskars. It didn't go over as easy I thought it might but I found out how punky it was. I ended up using a proper ax to finish it off.


The top side of the cut shows there is only a tiny part beyond the notch near the center that is still solid.


By the third round the tree was fairly solid so off to the firewood stacks.


----------



## svk

Scrounged some wood from my leftovers pile to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## svk

A whitespider special!

Homemade trailer wearing bias plys with more in the box.


----------



## Ryan A

Traveled almost the entire width of the Commonwealth of PA Saturday. Turkey season opened up here and had the opportunity to go up to Luzerne County at our family farm near Wilkes-Barre.


Had to be out of the woods by noon, legal hunting hours end. Then, hauled it home to unload and drive to Nottingham,Pa to pick up a g660 from fellow member PSUIEWALSH. Super nice guy! Can’t wait to noodle the rest of the maple at the cemetery with it. Should make short work.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> What splitter ya running?



By the way, the link gives a lengthy cross reference list.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> My daughter and I went scrounging in the woods today and came home with a shopping bag full of wild leeks, or ramps as some people call them. Either way, I'll be looking forward to some potato leek soup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That's great! I hope my daughter stihl wants to do stuff like that with me when she's a teenager. She's all sweetness and light now at age 10 but who knows what will happen when hormones and things start happening.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Started with this today.
> View attachment 824794
> 
> Then took down the rest of the broken maple - ended up with enough tools in the woods that I only got this half load on the way out because...
> View attachment 824801
> 
> I don't normally show my stumps, but in the interest of letting the youngsters see it for educational purposes, here it is. This is the rarely used but completely ineffectual double reverse high Hollander dumbolt coop bay sloping method. (OK, I made that up.) I had to cut high to avoid the fence that was grown in. I started to cut the notch on the side with the 20° lean and went a little too deep. Turns out that was most of the solid wood and it sat down on my chain, leaving a visible imprint in the pic. I took the powerhead and bar off and hit the back a few times with the Fiskars. It didn't go over as easy I thought it might but I found out how punky it was. I ended up using a proper ax to finish it off.
> View attachment 824799
> 
> The top side of the cut shows there is only a tiny part beyond the notch near the center that is still solid.
> View attachment 824802
> 
> By the third round the tree was fairly solid so off to the firewood stacks.
> View attachment 824796
> View attachment 824797



I do believe that experience is what you gain when everything turns to sh!t. In this case, I would have recommended the inverted reverse dumboldt in the pike position followed by


----------



## Cowboy254

Ah, sweet memories. This big chunk of blue gum was from Limby's first tree. It was about the first tree that I ran into difficulty splitting by hand and shortly before I heard of this thing you people call 'noodling'.




Obviously I half milled the round and then bashed it. Looks like I was engaged in a war of attrition then gave up and called in the artillery. I think that shallow cut mark might have been from another round next to it that I might have partially milled.




This was the tree, post Limbification, (back when I was a lesbian, obviously).




Sweet, sweet memories from May 2016. The wood should be dry after 4 Aussie summers. 

I'm going to enjoy burning you tonight, you stubborn f*cker .


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Fisco. It used to be a farm and ranch supply store, with their own equipment brand. I find zero information in searches, the filter has no numbers. A lot of splitter brands use this same filter, so I think it ought to work. I don’t know what else to do.


Very possible made by Speeco. Seems they make/made for everybody. When I had my Troybilt everyone wanted $30 for the filter. Took me a while to figure out their numbering system and cross reference it to a $10 NAPA filter.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I do believe that experience is what you gain when everything turns to sh!t. In this case, I would have recommended the inverted reverse dumboldt in the pike position followed by


Interesting. I would have expected you to suggest the down under over triple Heimlich fisherman line cut. I assure you there was  involved.

I did get one more load in before dark last night. All that is left to do now on the stump is destroy the evidence and swear you guys to secrecy.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> That's great! I hope my daughter stihl wants to do stuff like that with me when she's a teenager. She's all sweetness and light now at age 10 but who knows what will happen when hormones and things start happening.


Get all you can, while you can. My girl will be 15 this summer and if it wasn't for covid, she would be working part time and hanging with friends in her free time. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> A whitespider special!
> 
> Homemade trailer wearing bias plys with more in the box.
> View attachment 824828
> View attachment 824829


Get a couple on eBay for those hub caps.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Get a couple on eBay for those hub caps.


Those are neat looking.


----------



## chipper1

Here's the pictures of that red oak stump from last week.
I think it was probably hit by lightening.


----------



## 95custmz

Splitting some uglies and burning the rest. Nice cool day for processing firewood @ 63 degrees.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Very possible made by Speeco. Seems they make/made for everybody.



Does this look like a Speeco? It had a Briggs & Stratton originally. My uncle converted it.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> I think the stuff I have is called Root Tone". Same thing, dip the cutting in it. It's so simple and common sense, but I never thought of it. Putting a pot under the branch and holding it under potting soil. We just planted a dozen plants yesterday. I'm going to go out right now with some of the smaller containers and try that. Remind me to update the trial in a few weeks!


Root Tone may of been what my buddy used. He/s been gone for about 15 years I don't really remember. As for the vines in the bucket. Grape vines grow fast, but I don't know how long it actually takes for them to grow roots in the bucket. We usually place the vine in the container and don't even look at it again until the next year. I would try the bag method on new azaleas growth. I suspect you would get more than enough rooted plants off just one bunch. I have 6 azaleas I plant to dig up in the next few days. They where planted under a big oak tree and don't get enough sun to really put out blooms. Mom wants them for her new place. No landscapeing has been done there yet. She also wants a bunch of my over grown daylilies and other things I have growing here. I just bought this place and everything is over grown and needs thinning, just in time for her to make use of the excess.


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> Very possible made by Speeco. Seems they make/made for everybody. When I had my Troybilt everyone wanted $30 for the filter. Took me a while to figure out their numbering system and cross reference it to a $10 NAPA filter.


I was going to say, most of them hyd filters are made by the same company, just rebranded. (think WIX),To the best of my knowledge, pretty much all wood splitter return filters are 10micron. I found a long time ago, that most auto parts store will carry a hyd filter that matches the specs of the factor branded filer and at a fraction of the cost. Same thing for air filters. My Ventrac air filter didn't have any numbers and wasn't in any book to cross reference. I had to buy air filters from the dealer and they where costing me about $80 for filter and shipping everytime I needed one. I was in the local outdoor power dealer one day and happened to notice a filter setting on his counter and it looked an awful lot like my Ventrac filter. I asked the dealer what it was off of and he said a Snapper mower. I asked how much and I forget the price, but it was a lot cheaper than what I had been paying. I went home and got my ventrac filter and went back to the dealer to compare. It was the same filter and it had numbers on it to cross reference. I bought one from the shop and from then on I buy them at Carquest and Napa. Its a standard Donaldson filter. I think the price is around $10 or $15 and I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Does this look like a Speeco? It had a Briggs & Stratton originally. My uncle converted it.
> 
> View attachment 824969
> View attachment 824970
> View attachment 824971
> View attachment 824972
> View attachment 824973


Kinda does but maybe a really old one. Never saw one with the motor on the same side as the operator handle.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Kinda does but maybe a really old one. Never saw one with the motor on the same side as the operator handle.


My Huskee was made by Speeco and it looks like an old version of mine. yours has a modified I beam. Mine has the pre rolled steel beem. My engine is on the same side as the controls.


----------



## turnkey4099

Multiple warm starts on the 362 today. Had to learn what he wanted. Used to be a one pull start warm in the high idle position. Today most reliable warm start was one pull on choke then 2 on high idle. The last time I was out it was the compression release stuck open causing the no-go. That was the way the day started, no fire at all until I rememberedf to pull that CR back out and by then the saw was flooded. Only took about 6 pulls to clear and start.

Put in 4 hours but lots of sit downs and general screw arounds. Stuck two bars in adjoining rounds. Rebarred as last resort to the 16" bar to whittle the stuck ones free but then thought to hammer on the wedge. Sunk it to the hilt befoe the round broke free. Was fun bucking, Started with 20" bar to do some good sized limbs starting at about 8" and 
workign up to a bit over 20". Changed to 25" to continue down that stem ending up with it almost 24" diameter.

That was the stem where I stuck the 2 bars. Once I freed them and cut two more rounds the stem was clear of the ground - almost 20' of big stem held waist high - what more could a guy want. 

Legs held up better so they must be getting a bit stronger. I did take more breaks though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Very possible made by Speeco.



It has a tag on it saying Special Products Co Golden Colo.

That “is” Speeco isn’t it?


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> It has a tag on it saying Special Products Co Golden Colo.
> 
> That “is” Speeco isn’t it?


Yes. Owned by Blount international. Same co that owned Oregon saw chain and Woods equipment.


----------



## H-Ranch

Started out well enough this morning...


But then I forgot that I didn't have any rounds cut to split so I came back with this...


Oops, how did this get in there? Please disregard. 

I meant to show this. Please delete the previous photo.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> It has a tag on it saying Special Products Co Golden Colo.
> 
> That “is” Speeco isn’t it?


Yes.


farmer steve said:


> Kinda does but maybe a really old one. Never saw one with the motor on the same side as the operator handle.


I've had a few of those thru the yrs.
The one I currently have is the one like @rarefish383 showed above, that was the last of the huskee labeled ones as far as I know, they have the handle on the tongue that's pretty useless, I like @MustangMike handle setup .
Obviously these were taken a while ago lol.


Locusts .


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Never saw one with the motor on the same side as the operator handle.



I’ve never seen one with the actuating handle not on the same side as the engine, it’s not something I’m really looking for though.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve never seen one with the actuating handle not on the same side as the engine, it’s not something I’m really looking for though.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve never seen one with the actuating handle not on the same side as the engine, it’s not something I’m really looking for though.


I have seen the new Countyline splitters set up this way.
They are nice to have setup that way because the heat of the engine and the noise id on the other side, but I would want it to have electric start .
Not sure where the handle is on this one  .








Log splitter electric driven - tools - by owner - sale


1/2hp gear reducer. Not for huge logs. it is 3 phase . it has reverse. Have video's i can text....



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've had a few of those thru the yrs.
> The one I currently have is the one like @rarefish383 showed above, that was the last of the huskee labeled ones as far as I know, they have the handle on the tongue that's pretty useless, I like @MustangMike handle setup .
> Obviously these were taken a while ago lol.
> View attachment 825062
> 
> Locusts .
> 
> View attachment 825063


How old is yours? It's all square stock. Mine has the rolled slide. I think mine is pushing 10.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> How old is yours? It's all square stock. Mine has the rolled slide. I think mine is pushing 10.


Not sure exactly, I think the stopped making them like that around 5 yrs ago.
The tongue is square stock?, pretty sure mine is just a large c channel.


----------



## MustangMike

The Purilator H32010 is the correct filter, and it was $7.29 at Advanced Auto Parts. I installed it and tried it out a little today.


----------



## MustangMike

Made a bench for my wife today out of Wormy Hickory. It is 6'4".


----------



## rarefish383

Just an odd note. The day I bought mine I went straight to my BIL's house to try it out on some 30" Hickory. It started right up, and then died. Cranked and cranked. For some reason I just felt like it might have water in it. I pulled the bowl off the carb and it was full of water. Flushed it all out, new gas, started and ran great. For the next 6-7 years it was always under cover. Then one night I forgot to put the cover on the engine. It rained. Next morning I went to use it, it fired right up and died. Had water in it. It had been years so I completely forgot about the first time.It was starting to show some age, slowing down on big knots, so I called my small engine buddy. He checked it out, said the valves were kind of loose so did a valve job and tune up. Then it wouldn't start for him, had water in gas. I put an old 1 gallon steel tank on it and have never had a problem, plus this tank is a little bigger and runs longer. Never did figure out how tha water was getting in. Last year my cousin and I were at an old farm auction. I bought 2 Homelites and carried them out to the truck. When I got back he asked if I saw the B&S engine? It was brand new in box, never started, never had oil in the crank case. I got it for $25. Thought I'd just put it on the splitter. But, since I put the new fuel tank on it, I haven't had a lick of trouble. The engine is one of the new, "just check and add, never change the oil", models. In the manual it said it would start every time within so many pulls, if it didn't, they would send a tech out to fix it. I was pretty skeptical, but, my neighbor has one and he says it runs great, and he never changes the oil. By the time I get around to using it, it will probably be long out of warranty.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Made a bench for my wife today out of Wormy Hickory. It is 6'4".


Mike, I think you should try a bench with the legs mortised and tenoned in. That would look cool with the rectangle tenons showing in the seat.


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday went for a hike with my wife and Step Son. This is the ruins of an old hunting cabin. We saw over 20 Painted Turtles on the logs, don't think I've seen that many in the same place before, and usually you see a fair amount of Snappers with them.

Sorry about the poor picture quality of the turtles, but I had to put the cell phone on 8X to get them!


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, I think you should try a bench with the legs mortised and tenoned in. That would look cool with the rectangle tenons showing in the seat.



That is probably beyond my pay grade! These are inlet 1", and the PL Premium and 3" deck screws hold them real nice!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> View attachment 825066



I have now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What should I check on my MS461 to see if it’s sucking air?


----------



## MustangMike

If you can adjust your carb to make it run right you are likely OK, don't get too paranoid.

If you can't fix it with the carb (and maybe the carb needs to be rebuilt), or your saw need a tune up (air and fuel filters and a new plug), you can do a pressure/vac test on your saw.

Always do the simple things first. Tune up, and carb rebuild (or temp exchange with a good one).


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, I think you should try a bench with the legs mortised and tenoned in. That would look cool with the rectangle tenons showing in the seat.


Good idea, sure would look cool, but the seat looks cool already, so I guess would look cooler. If an outside seat it woud expose the endgrain to the weather though. Worth a shot though.


----------



## woodchip rookie

The tdub scored!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> If you can adjust your carb to make it run right you are likely OK



It doesn’t seem likely it would come out of adjustment all of a sudden.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got 3 more loads in tonight. I'm not sure if you guys can see it in the background, and I don't know why I never noticed it, but that sure is one pretty stump. You can also see the fence wires angling down on each side of it. 

Collection of odd bits that will get burned at the end of this week. OWB don't care. 


And that concludes the broken maple saga.


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> It doesn’t seem likely it would come out of adjustment all of a sudden.



Well, not necessarily true. Screws often drift a little over time and you never seem to notice it until it doesn't run right.

First thing I would do is check where they are, then see if an adjustment can solve the problem.

A clogged air filter can also foul things up, and sometimes you just need to replace them because you can't get the fines cleaned out of it. Ditto the plug or fuel filter. They get near the end of their useful life and the saw starts not running right.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> First thing I would do is check where they are



Count how many turns it takes to run them all the way in?


----------



## KiwiBro

Slowly punching a hole in the fenceline trees.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> View attachment 825066


Nice hit n miss. What do you run with it?


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Count how many turns it takes to run them all the way in?


Gently, not too tight or you can damage the screw

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> That is probably beyond my pay grade! These are inlet 1", and the PL Premium and 3" deck screws hold them real nice!


Wish I still had the step by step pics I did of my M&T bench. First try and from a pile of slabs to sitting on it was four hours. No finish applied. To make the mortise I wratchet strapped the legs in place, up side down, on the floor. Traced both side of the legs onto the seat bottom. Then marked the legs where I wanted the tenon to stick out. Put the seat on saw horses and used a circular saw to make a plunge cut on the traced lines, long side. Worked the corners on the short side out with the DeWalt saw z all. Maybe ten minutes on each mortise. My slabs were 2 inch, so I drew a straight line 2 inches down on the leg, from edge to edge. Marked two up lines for the tenon. Cut them out with the DeWalt. Couple minutes with a hand rasp to fit the mortise to tenon. Easy Peasy. I’m going to switch over to my computer and see if I can find some pics.


----------



## rarefish383

I found two pics of the joints. They were very basic and easy to make. These were after the bench had set outside for several years and grayed out. I knocked it apart and sanded it down and put it back together. If you look at the end of the bench and tenon, you can see I left the natural check line on the tenon. When I put it back together I used a Black Walnut wedges to tighten it up.m Looking at the pics, I think this bench was 3" thick.


----------



## rarefish383

I have 5 White Birch slabs that have been drying in my shed for over 5 years, maybe it's time to start on the M&T coffee table?


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I found two pics of the joints. They were very basic and easy to make. These were after the bench had set outside for several years and grayed out. I knocked it apart and sanded it down and put it back together. If you look at the end of the bench and tenon, you can see I left the natural check line on the tenon. When I put it back together I used a Black Walnut wedges to tighten it up.m Looking at the pics, I think this bench was 3" thick.


Curious how wide are your end pieces?


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Curious how wide are your end pieces?


I think every thing was milled 3" and I didn't plane anything down, put together all rough cut. This was the very firs log I milled with the Granberg. It was a dead Tulip Poplar that fell across my inlaws back yard. When I opened it up the wood was full of dark green, bright yellow, and red. I thought it was all rotten and started cutting chunks off the end in the yard. I was amazed when red sawdust started coming out. The bench was beautiful when I first built it. Over the years it just rotted away.


----------



## rarefish383

I just looked out the window and one of my Blue Bird chicks was in the hole. I watched for a minute or so, and ran to grab my cell for a video. Got back and it was gone. Don't know if it baled out, or fell back in. Now I have to keep my eyes on the box.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I think every thing was milled 3"....


But how WIDE not thick were the side slabs? maybe I could mill something that wide>?


----------



## MustangMike

Nice job Joe, I did it similarly, except only cut 1/2 way through after I traced my legs. Allows me to be sloppy with the saw marks on the underside and only chisel out what needs to be removed.

You did not use any wooded pegs to hold it in place?


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> Count how many turns it takes to run them all the way in?



Yes, and as was mentioned go gently. On most saws between 3/4 turn out and 1 + 1/2 turn out will provide the best results. Always note where it was, and try to determine if something does not seem right. When the little springs under the adjustment screws get old, they don't hold tune as well as they used to.

ALWAYS START RICH ON THE HI, as going lean can burn up your saw. Lean it 1/8 turn at a time till it does not break up when you are in the cut.

Move the low back and forth till you get a good idle.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> But how WIDE not thick were the side slabs? maybe I could mill something that wide>?


Sorry, I think the were in the 24"-27" range. It went on the burn pile a while back so Ican't check.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Nice hit n miss. What do you run with it?


Thanks, it's a Stover K type 1.5 hp. Got it out of an old cement mixer. Run a water pump with it sometimes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> ALWAYS START RICH ON THE HI



Meaning further out?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Meaning further out?


Yes turn left/loosen.
When you back them out it lets more fuel past, turn them in it slows the amount of fuel.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I think I can do it today.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Nice job Joe, I did it similarly, except only cut 1/2 way through after I traced my legs. Allows me to be sloppy with the saw marks on the underside and only chisel out what needs to be removed.
> 
> You did not use any wooded pegs to hold it in place?





MustangMike said:


> Nice job Joe, I did it similarly, except only cut 1/2 way through after I traced my legs. Allows me to be sloppy with the saw marks on the underside and only chisel out what needs to be removed.
> 
> You did not use any wooded pegs to hold it in place?


Nothing to hold it together. After is sat on the patio, and I wanted to take it apart, I had to bang the heck out of it with a big rubber hammer, to knock it apart. When I knocked it apart I sanded it all down to get some of the old color back. I thought the sanding would make it loose, nope, still tight. When I put it back together I did put Black Walnut wedges in the natural cracks in the end of the tenons, but that was mostly for looks.


----------



## svk

I brought some scrap metal to the dump today and someone had just thrown a bunch of saw chains into the scrap dumpster so a few came home. I’ll ID them shortly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I started getting email notifications that someone posted again today. Weird, it stopped and started without me doing anything.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Thanks, it's a Stover K type 1.5 hp. Got it out of an old cement mixer. Run a water pump with it sometimes.
> View attachment 825317


That’s really cool, my Dad used to have 3 of those, he used one to pump water too.


----------



## Logger nate

Went out after work yesterday to grab some of the spruce that we took down last Friday, little more rot than I expected but it will burn, and it’s free  

Sure was nice day, perfect temp, sunny, and little snow patch to keep water jug cold


----------



## Haywire

No spruce left behind!


----------



## H-Ranch

Kind of a lazy night, only brought in a few poles that I've been setting aside. If I could, this is all I would ever burn.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I started getting email notifications that someone posted again today. Weird, it stopped and started without me doing anything.


Darin posted on the FB page that it was fixed today. Bout time


----------



## svk

Thought I had the 154 ready to go then I remembered that I needed to replace the fuel hose 

This clutch cover was an aftermarket Husqvarna 55 model. Had to trim off the rear inch and profile the inner part of the rear guard as well but now it fits on the 154 (262 chassis) well. Sure beats paying blood for a 262 cover.


----------



## svk

Then I spent quite a bit of time farting around with my cousin’s 290 to 390. Unfortunately I forgot the chain brake guts and throttle linkage at the cabin so I’ll have to search for those this weekend.

After that I replaced rear brake lines on the “new” truck. Pedal is still mushy so I fear the master cylinder needs to go.

Finally I headed up the road to my neighbor’s and turned this not terribly tall but girthy aspen into a load of splits with the help of my son hauling rounds and my neighbor loading splits. Had a few bats blow out as I was bucking and one section was loaded with carpenter ants.


----------



## MustangMike

My Brother (Matt's Dad) asked me to help him today. Needs to cut the grass in the driveway of the property he is selling in Garrison (about 2.5 acres). We were taking my riding mower as he does not have one. He also took along some hedge trimmers and put his MS 241 in the back of my truck.

Knowing we have had a few good wind storms over the last few weeks I told him we would also bring a real saw, and I grabbed my MOFO 462 with the 24" bar … turned out to be a good decision!

A good size Red Maple had fallen across the driveway and was blocking our access to most of what needed to be mowed. Not that the 241 could not have done it, but it would have been a lot of work for that little saw, and he did not bring any fuel refills!

The 462 was perfect for the job, we stacked the cut wood on both sides, and I even killed a Emerald Ash Bore (right in front of the saw in pic #2). When my Brother started using the 241 on some of the larger limbs, I let him try the 462. Needless to say he was very impressed with it!

I'll bet those Aussies have nothing that kills like that Emerald Ash Bore!


----------



## MustangMike

Going down the driveway a little further you reach these two huge trees, right next to each other. It is a Red Oak and a White Oak, each over 4' in diameter, and by far the largest trees on his property. I'll bet they are each at least 200 years old.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I'll bet those Aussies have nothing that kills like that Emerald Ash Bore!



Well, I don't know. Limby kills trees pretty quickly  .

Our critters kill people rather than trees  .


----------



## KiwiBro

My body is reminding me why I call it one-idiot-logging and how much I miss having Nemo to help me.
Only did about 6 trees today but it's more than I want to be doing with a ute and scrounged 1/4" braided rope.
Only another 40 or so to go!
The slash piles are getting somewhat scary so I was trying to convince myself to just leave the trees where they fall, cut 'em into small, carry-able bits, then drag them into the fire when I set the slash piles alight. This way it's safer than burning Mt Kiwi, but I took that as a cop-out and the inner arsonist wants me to push on, even if it means many smaller stacks of slash dotted all over the back paddock.




I'm really not sure if my body will handle the jandle though. Part of me wants to get up North to Nemo and drive it the 6 hrs back home. I can't leave it much longer if I do that though, because we lose access to this paddock in Winter, which is almost upon us. Such are the timing conflicts in a Kung Flu impacted world. Ideally i would have been done up North and could have driven tractor back home by now. Also, there's a small harvesting job on neighbours to do if i had Nemo here and the time, but again, no Winter access. Was talking with the neighbour about it a few days ago in the plissing rain/howling wind we were having on Sunday, after he knocks on door to say a tree has landed on his roof and is too big for his saw. In reality is wasn't much of a branch and easily dealt with in the heavy rain. But...it turns out the tree is a relatively rare for us yellow Jacaranda so i think I'll go back and get seeds as they are lovely trees.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sorting a tree off his roof in pouring rain is gonna cost a few beers. 

Also, I want a smoke plume from Mt Kiwi that I can see _after _it has done a lap around the southern hemisphere


----------



## svk

I can sure feel it in my back this spring after not doing much physical work this winter. My chiropractor adjusts it right out and I’m hoping that it recedes with additional workouts.


----------



## svk

Saw this on FB today. No offense intended to our Subaru driving friends.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Saw this on FB today. No offense intended to our Subaru driving friends.
> View attachment 825431


I'd drive one, but then again I can't wait to get a knock sensor Friday so I can get my Honda Odyssey rolling again .
Isn't it sweet.
With the tint the kids can't tell whether its a cool dude, old lady, or a bald old man .


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Saw this on FB today. No offense intended to our Subaru driving friends.
> View attachment 825431


Old ladies are an easy target. Maybe the '_cool dudes_' were actually driving theirs off of the main highways, as opposed to SUV owners who just want to be '_seen_' in their luxury 4-wheel drive, suburban status symbols? Harder to count.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Nah, cool dudes are driving Diesel VWs and don't need the crutch of AWD


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Old ladies are an easy target. Maybe the '_cool dudes_' were actually driving theirs off of the main highways, as opposed to SUV owners who just want to be '_seen_' in their luxury 4-wheel drive, suburban status symbols? Harder to count.
> 
> Philbert


Could be lol. Like I said, no offense intended to our Subi driving members.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Nah, cool dudes are driving Diesel VWs and don't need the crutch of AWD
> 
> View attachment 825514


The coolest dudes bumper drag with minivans!


----------



## svk

Do you guys remember back in the infancy of "Scrounging Firewood" thread, mainewoods' brakes went out and he put his Jeep Cherokee full of wood into the trees to stop a runaway wreck?


----------



## Hinerman

I’m a sucker for big oak...had another trailer about 1/2 this but too tired to take a pic.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Do you guys remember back in the infancy of "Scrounging Firewood" thread, mainewoods' brakes went out and he put his Jeep Cherokee full of wood into the trees to stop a runaway wreck?


I remember. Think he had a couple of cracked or broken ribs. Lucky as crap.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Do you guys remember back in the infancy of "Scrounging Firewood" thread, mainewoods' brakes went out and he put his Jeep Cherokee full of wood into the trees to stop a runaway wreck?


I remember. Think he had a couple of cracked or broken ribs. Lucky as crap.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is there an echo in here?


What?


----------



## farmer steve

farmer steve said:


> What?


What?


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is there an echo in here?


What?


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> The coolest dudes bumper drag with minivans!


One time I drove the old VW down to Missoula and brought back 2 crates of Russian 7.62x39 and a disassembled Bultaco dirt bike. She was riding pretty low in the rear! Haha!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Could be lol. Like I said, no offense intended to our Subi driving members.


If someone drives a Subaru and is offended by your posts, don't worry. He's already been offend long ago in the P&R sub and complained to the mods....


----------



## LondonNeil

If I remember correctly, the mainewoods load shifted, broke his seat from the floor/rails nd trapped him against the steering wheel breaking his ribs. oouch. A reminder to all of us that overload the passenger area of our vehicles (otherwise known as, 'Doing a Dan') to take care.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> all of us that overload the passenger area of our vehicles



I have on occasion.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Here's the pictures of that red oak stump from last week.
> I think it was probably hit by lightening.
> View attachment 824928
> View attachment 824929
> View attachment 824930
> View attachment 824931



Still got that one sitting and waiting for ya. Don’t mind the discoloration[emoji16]

Saved it Just for you.








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> If I remember correctly, the mainewoods load shifted, broke his seat from the floor/rails nd trapped him against the steering wheel breaking his ribs. oouch. A reminder to all of us that overload the passenger area of our vehicles (otherwise known as, 'Doing a Dan') to take care.


Given the circumstances he’s very lucky to have walked away.

I miss seeing he and zogger on here.


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have on occasion.
> 
> View attachment 825609
> 
> View attachment 825608


If your ever looking for any scout part or another scout I have a buddy that has some sitting around and a lot of part and motors


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> If your ever looking for any scout part or another scout I have a buddy that has some sitting around and a lot of part and motors



Hmmmm. That’s not a Scout, but they do share a lot of parts. The engines are the same.


----------



## dancan

Clint is in mountain territory and his brakes gave out going downhill .
I was always on the flat , 200 yards from home, a chase car in front and behind me, no corners and like 2 mph always so that even the parkpin would have stopped me in case of a brake failure ... Honest Lol


----------



## svk

Grumpy. I forgot to buy new fuel line in town for the 154. Maybe I’ll remember tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Grumpy. I forgot to buy new fuel line in town for the 154. Maybe I’ll remember tomorrow.


Maybe you need to keep a few feet in stock!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Maybe you need to keep a few feet in stock!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Excellent idea


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Given the circumstances he’s very lucky to have walked away.
> 
> I miss seeing he and zogger on here.


Whatever happened to Ben from up your way?


----------



## dancan

Yup , haven't heard from Ben in a while .


----------



## dancan

Hinerman said:


> I’m a sucker for big oak...had another trailer about 1/2 this but too tired to take a pic.
> 
> View attachment 825548


First time I looked I was scrolling down fast , thot that they were round haybales Lol


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. That’s not a Scout, but they do share a lot of parts. The engines are the same.


Same whore different dress


----------



## Plowboy83

My buddy has an Ih pickup I think it’s 74 I have been thinking about getting off him


----------



## muad

Oh boy!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates from Kevin on the Binford 254!!


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> My buddy has an Ih pickup I think it’s 74 I have been thinking about getting off him


I bought an IH pickup truck in high school. The kid I bought it from left it in the auto shop parking lot. We were rebuilding the engine in auto shop and he sold the truck (again) to someone else for drugs.
He called me several months later and said He found the truck and I could come pick it up. I told him no worries, they could keep it. Ended up selling the rebuilt motor at a loss but was able to divest from the project anyhow.

The truck being stolen probably saved me from dumping hundreds of more dollars into it. We are still friends and he cleaned up from drugs in his mid 30’s.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Whatever happened to Ben from up your way?


I miss @benp!! He was a really interesting guy. I pulled up his profile and it said he was online yesterday but he hasn’t posted in a long time. Maybe he’ll see my tag and drop in to say hi.

Another fellow I miss seeing was Harry @wudpirat. He was going in for surgery and never came back. I can only hope he’s still doing well and just got out of scrounging.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorting a tree off his roof in pouring rain is gonna cost a few beers.
> 
> Also, I want a smoke plume from Mt Kiwi that I can see _after _it has done a lap around the southern hemisphere


Might ask him to weld some thin wall stainless steel tube for me (the retractable transducer mount for my FF). Kayak hull has a recess for the transducer but I got the sideVu type which needs to be lowered just a wee bit below the hull line to function the best. But at that position it would make beach landings and general handling risky, so I want the ability to raise and lower the transducer. Have mocked it up in PVC and seems to work well so after a few more tests to be sure, will hit up neighbour for a favour.

Have had a re-think on these trees and will be stopping the clearing after a few more trees. Beyond that point the neighbour changes from farmer with paddocks to a forestry block who couldn't give a rats if a few branches fall on their land or the other way around for that matter. So, there'll be no Mt Kiwi this time around. What little air traffic remains in this Kung Flu paradigm will be safe.


----------



## svk

Well I went through the chains that I scrounged from the dump yesterday. Ironically of the 9 chains, only one of them will fit any of the bars that I have in stock currently.

The one nice thing is three are full chisel 60DL 3/8 .058 and one of my .050 bars is almost worn enough to use .058 so they’ll be useful soon.


And the rest...well it seems like whenever I sell used chains I end up acquiring saws that could have used them. So I’ll be holding onto these unless I end up giving them away as gifts.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Oh boy!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates from Kevin on the Binford 254!!
> View attachment 825678
> View attachment 825679
> View attachment 825680
> View attachment 825681
> View attachment 825682


That’s awesome


----------



## mountainguyed67

I went to use a 24” last time out, and the drivers wouldn’t fit in the bar. I guess I got the wrong one at one point. It’s new obviously, because I don’t have a bar for it. Maybe it’s a .063”, I’ll have to measure it.


----------



## KiwiBro

How's the blood red sap in the Alders (I think)! First time cutting these and first thought maybe I had cut up a critter. It's a dead (ha) ringer for blood.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I went to use a 24” last time out, and the drivers wouldn’t fit in the bar. I guess I got the wrong one at one point. It’s new obviously, because I don’t have a bar for it. Maybe it’s a .063”, I’ll have to measure it.


What numbers are stamped into the chain? If you saved the box you may be able to return it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Excellent idea


Cheaper buying it that way too .


svk said:


> The one nice thing is three are full chisel 60DL 3/8 .058 and one of my .050 bars is almost worn enough to use .058 so they’ll be useful soon.


Just put it in there, it will be useful sooner, amazing how quick a couple thousandths wears off a bar when you make it lol.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well I went through the chains that I scrounged from the dump yesterday. Ironically of the 9 chains, only one of them will fit any of the bars that I have in stock currently.
> 
> The one nice thing is three are full chisel 60DL 3/8 .058 and one of my .050 bars is almost worn enough to use .058 so they’ll be useful soon.
> 
> 
> And the rest...well it seems like whenever I sell used chains I end up acquiring saws that could have used them. So I’ll be holding onto these unless I end up giving them away as gifts.
> View attachment 825687


.325 / .050 / 66 DL NK will fit my Husqvarna 353 with 16" bar.
.325 / .063 / 74 DL will fit our STIHL MS 261s with 18" bar.
The .058 stuff is Husqvara.

From the bags I see that the chains were a '_Great Value_'!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Something else to do with scrounged pallet wood:









Artist Creates Wooden Giants And Hides Them In The Wilderness


We all try to do our bit with recycling, one man has taken it to the next level, creating spectacular sculptures that depict an array of fan...




www.natureknows.org





Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> .325 / .050 / 66 DL NK will fit my Husqvaran 353 with 16" bar.
> .325 / .063 / 74 DL will fit our STIHL MS 261s with 18" bar.
> The .058 stuff is Husqvara.
> 
> From the bags I see that the chains were a '_Great Value_'!
> 
> Philbert


If you’ve got a use for them I’m certain we could do some horse trading.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> What numbers are stamped into the chain? If you saved the box you may be able to return it.


 
You mean the numbers on the drivers? I don’t have the box, and it’s past any return policy.


----------



## MustangMike

Several reasons I only like to work on a few models of saws:

1) Allows me to "know" them.
2) They are the models most used by the local tree/firewood guys.
3) I am able to keep most parts in stock - filters, mufflers, plugs, carbs, coils, chain brakes, top handles, sprockets, etc. I even keep some case halves, cranks, pistons and cylinders for some of them.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I miss @benp!! He was a really interesting guy. I pulled up his profile and it said he was online yesterday but he hasn’t posted in a long time. Maybe he’ll see my tag and drop in to say hi.
> 
> Another fellow I miss seeing was Harry @wudpirat. He was going in for surgery and never came back. I can only hope he’s still doing well and just got out of scrounging.



I was going to mention wudpirat as well. I saw him 'like' a post maybe 1.5-2 years ago though he hadn't posted in a fair while prior to that. I guess there's a good chance he's passed by now, he'd be mid-eighties. 

Actually, I just had a look at his profile, says he had a pacemaker put in. That should have put an end to his scrounging, cardiologists don't like you using chainsaws if you have a pacemaker - risk of a spark sending it haywire.


----------



## square1

svk said:


> Do you guys remember back in the infancy of "Scrounging Firewood" thread, mainewoods' brakes went out and he put his Jeep Cherokee full of wood into the trees to stop a runaway wreck?


I don't, but think @farmer steve does 
What?


----------



## MustangMike

On the news last night was a report that kinda confirms what I have been saying …

Hospitals are full of folks who followed the Gov advice to stay at home and "shelter in place", but have very few people who have been going outside, enjoying the fresh air, and getting some Sun!

Fresh air dissipates the germs, and Sun Light will kill it, so it makes sense to me!

Don't hand shake, don't hug, don't cough or sneeze at anyone, and stay outside as much as possible. It is time to get back to life.


----------



## Lionsfan

[QUOTE="MustangMike, post: 7287795, It is time to get back to life.
[/QUOTE]
Could you please pass this along to our governor over here in Michigan?


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Hospitals are full of folks who followed the Gov advice to stay at home and "shelter in place", but have very few people who have been going outside, enjoying the fresh air, and getting some Sun!


Anecdotal. Completely meaningless without context. People getting fresh air who live on acreage, or in NYC? People who stayed at home but were infected by others who did not? Who gets into the hospitals and who is turned away? People who were otherwise healthy compared to / matched against those with underlying conditions? Need to look at the bigger picture, such as states like Georgia, which is turning itself into a giant Petri dish experiment, and see what happens over several weeks.

The guidelines did not just come out of someones' imagination, but following up on the experiences of other countries, and their results.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> Anecdotal. Completely meaningless without context. People getting fresh air who live on acreage, or in NYC? People who stayed at home but were infected by others who did not? Who gets into the hospitals and who is turned away? People who were otherwise healthy compared to / matched against those with underlying conditions? Need to look at the bigger picture, such as states like Georgia, which is turning itself into a giant Petri dish experiment, and see what happens over several weeks.
> 
> The guidelines did not just come out of someones' imagination, but following up on the experiences of other countries, and their results.
> 
> Philbert



I respectfully disagree, just look at Sweden and Denmark. Most of the guidelines have come out of fear and political bias.

Maybe a good part of NY's high death rate was due to Cuomo's action that forced Nursing Home's to re-admit Covid 19 patients. And here I thought that any idiot would know that you have to protect the most vulnerable populations first. Gee, I wonder why the news media is not covering this … imagine if Trump had done it!!!

Probably the same reason the news media did not cover the very toxic water release in CO by the EPA when Obama was President. They are becoming very effective at brainwashing the American public, and objections to the bias are too few and far between.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I respectfully disagree, just look at Sweden and Denmark.


I also respectfully disagree. But let's keep this thread out of the _Political/Religious Views_ forum.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Haywire said:


> Nah, cool dudes are driving Diesel VWs and don't need the crutch of AWD
> 
> View attachment 825514


My cousin just bought an awd passat wagon. I didn't even know the existed. Passat Wagons of course but this looks more like a touareg then the older Passat. Gotta admit it ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> My cousin just bought an awd passat wagon. I didn't even know the existed. Passat Wagons of course but this looks more like a touareg then the older Passat. Gotta admit it ticks a lot of boxes.


I like smaller station wagons (!) and looked at the VWs many times, but never could fit comfortably in them for some reason. My right leg always felt cramped by the center console. Other choices are limited: the Subaru Outback grew much larger several years ago, and Saturn was discontinued a long time back. Other than that, '_station wagon_' seemed to be a dirty word among automakers, unless you were willing to shell out for a Volvo or Mercedes; those, apparently were '_OK_'. Everything else was a '_crossover_' or '_SUV_'. But I mostly drive on pavement, and like a car that is lower to the ground and holds the road well. Really did not 'need' AWD / 4-wheel drive. I had a Toyota Corolla station wagon for 20+ years that I loved, but the rust started to catch up with that one. Ended up with a Subaru Impreza hatchback, which I like, but which does not have the squared off cargo capacity that a wagon of the same size would.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Volvos are good aside from electrical issues. A real yippie vibe to em. A culture I never fit into.


----------



## farmer steve

I liked my pinto station wagon. With the fold down rear seats.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Volvos are good aside from electrical issues. A real yippie vibe to em. A culture I never fit into.


The other problem with luxury vehicles is when they get old and need repair. Replacement parts are priced as though they expect the nearly worn out car to still be owned by rich people.

We are nearly four hours from the nearest luxury car dealer (excluding Cadillac and Lincoln). So there are nearly zero older Mercedes, Volvo, Saab, Lexus, BWM etc up here except for seasonal residents driving newer models. Older luxury cars are cheap until it is time to repair them.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The other problem with luxury vehicles is when they get old and need repair. Replacement parts are priced as though they expect the nearly worn out car to still be owned by rich people.
> 
> We are nearly four hours from the nearest luxury car dealer (excluding Cadillac and Lincoln). So there are nearly zero older Mercedes, Volvo, Saab, Lexus, BWM etc up here except for seasonal residents driving newer models. Older luxury cars are cheap until it is time to repair them.


We get hit on them here because our registration is based on the msrp, used to be the weight, then it was the price you paid iirc.
My 90 Lexus 400ls was 40k when new it was $180 for plates, I never renewed them. I renewed my civic at $76 and then transferred the plates for like $15, I did that for 4 yrs. Yes I'm cheap, I mean frugal .


----------



## Deleted member 150358

St. Cloud is the closest VW dealer. Cousins one of those millionaire bacholer farmers ya hear about. I asked if he had done any estate planning or trusts. Says no. What do I care after I'm dead let em fight it out.


----------



## square1

sixonetonoffun said:


> My cousin just bought an awd passat wagon. I didn't even know the existed. Passat Wagons of course but this looks more like a touareg then the older Passat. Gotta admit it ticks a lot of boxes.


When Car & Driver did their evaluation on the new AWD Passat the benchmark they used for comparison of the AWD component was....you may not have guessed...Subaru. Subaru's AWD is top of the heap. Just sayin'


----------



## mountainguyed67

Let’s see who knows International used “ALL WHEEL DRIVE” on Scouts starting in 1961. No, it’s not the same system as we know today. It was just another way of saying 4WD.


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Let’s see who knows International used “ALL WHEEL DRIVE” on Scouts starting in 1961. No, it’s not the same system as we know today. It was just another way of saying 4WD.
> 
> View attachment 825853
> View attachment 825854


I had AWD on a 93 Grand Wagoneer with faux woodgrain siding. There was no 2WD selection. 4H, 4L, N was it.


----------



## Lionsfan

Philbert said:


> I like smaller station wagons (!) and looked at the VWs many times, but never could fit comfortably in them for some reason. My right leg always felt cramped by the center console. Other choices are limited: the Subaru Outback grew much larger several years ago, and Saturn was discontinued a long time back. Other than that, '_station wagon_' seemed to be a dirty word among automakers, unless you were willing to shell out for a Volvo or Mercedes; those, apparently were '_OK_'. Everything else was a '_crossover_' or '_SUV_'. But I mostly drive on pavement, and like a car that is lower to the ground and holds the road well. Really did not 'need' AWD / 4-wheel drive. I had a Toyota Corolla station wagon for 20+ years that I loved, but the rust started to catch up with that one. Ended up with a Subaru Impreza hatchback, which I like, but which does not have the squared off cargo capacity that a wagon of the same size would.
> 
> Philbert


I bet the engineers from AMC are rollin' over in their graves. They knew they had a goldmine with the Eagle, just 30 years too soon.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I bet the engineers from AMC are rollin' over in their graves. They knew they had a goldmine with the Eagle, just 30 years too soon.


Genius design killed by a combination of bad looks and brand indifference.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I bet the engineers from AMC are rollin' over in their graves. They knew they had a goldmine with the Eagle, just 30 years too soon.


I've always laughed at that too.
Good friend had one, it was very reliable, we got it into some pretty bad situations and only had to be pulled out a few times .


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Genius design killed by a combination of bad looks and brand indifference.




I dunno, as I remember it didn't look much different than the any of the small wagons they're building today. My buddies' mom owned one, it was an unreliable P.O.S!


----------



## svk

American Motors was already well in decline when they were making these. I think if they were better looking vehicles from a more exciting brand they would have been very popular, especially in the northern half of the country.


----------



## Philbert

sixonetonoffun said:


> Volvos are good aside from electrical issues. A real yippie vibe to em. A culture I never fit into.


Isn't Volvo Chinese owned now?
' Zhejiang Geely Holding'





This is Volvo


The first Volvo car rolled off the Gothenburg production line in Sweden in 1927. Since then, Volvo Car Group has been a world-leader in safety technology and innovation. Today, Volvo is one of the most well-known and respected car brands in the world with sales in more than 100 countries.




www.media.volvocars.com





I think that they announced 'no more conventional gasoline vehicles'; all electric or hybrid.








Volvo is Done Developing Gasoline Engines, Report Says


Volvo is done allocating resources to gasoline-engine development, according to a new report.




www.thedrive.com





Philbert


----------



## dancan

sixonetonoffun said:


> Volvos are good aside from electrical issues. A real yippie vibe to em. A culture I never fit into.



The old school Volvos were both ugly and dependable as a brick .
Can't buy a the new stuff , over engineered junk , the newest stuff , run away .



farmer steve said:


> I liked my pinto station wagon. With the fold down rear seats.



Well , the "Pinto Chick" from down home got a lot of wood in her wagon when she folded down the seats , she really liked to get lots of wood , she liked hardwood , not softwood ...



chipper1 said:


> We get hit on them here because our registration is based on the msrp, used to be the weight, then it was the price you paid iirc.
> My 90 Lexus 400ls was 40k when new it was $180 for plates, I never renewed them. I renewed my civic at $76 and then transferred the plates for like $15, I did that for 4 yrs. Yes I'm cheap, I mean frugal .



No , I'd call that smart , just like me renewing the van plates and then transferring them to the Ef2Fiddy lol 

Of all my beaters over the years I'd love to have back was my 1984 Grand Wagoneer with Quadratrac 
Had more fake woodgrain than anything I've ever owned


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> The old school Volvos were both ugly and dependable as a brick .


I remember seeing and older one in the mid-1970's that still had a crank start option!

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

square1 said:


> I had AWD on a 93 Grand Wagoneer with faux woodgrain siding. There was no 2WD selection. 4H, 4L, N was it.



Didn't we call it “Full Time” back then?


----------



## square1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Didn't we call it “Full Time” back then?


I think Jeep called it QuadraTrac. Probably still have the repair manual for it somewhere. Spent a lot of time with that book!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> I liked my pinto station wagon. With the fold down rear seats.



FS and I have a lot in common! I called it my 4 speed go cart, and it hauled home (on the roof) the biggest deer I ever got.

FYI, the non power Rack + Pinion steering was so good they used it in the DeLorean! It also have very good front disc brakes that were not power assist! Only car I knew of that had disc brakes w/o power assist.


----------



## KiwiBro

Reached the corner to find this tree with these branches leaning over two fences and too skinny to rely on to pull clear given all the leave trees i have to avoid:



So, what's a one-idiot-logging lunatic to do but take his miracle 1/4" cord and tie a noose around the branch to keep it off the fence when it falls. When I asked it if it would hold when it has broken so many times already one of the broken ends said "I'm a frayed knot". But I've been riding my luck all along this fenceline so one last time seemed appropriate.




I do believe someone upstairs is taking pity on me because it only went and worked (just) without breaking:


----------



## MustangMike

Building another Wormy Hickory bench, this one is for my Brother who is having a birthday next week.

I found some half round wormy pieces to use as legs for this one. It will not need feet, as it will be going on a stone/gravel patio.

The weather was way nicer than I expected today, but they are predicting snow tomorrow night! I usually have my garden in about now, what a crazy year!


----------



## square1




----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> No , I'd call that smart , just like me renewing the van plates and then transferring them to the Ef2Fiddy lol


We learn out of necessity, then we continue because of the knowledge we've gained.


dancan said:


> Of all my beaters over the years I'd love to have back was my 1984 Grand Wagoneer with Quadratrac
> Had more fake woodgrain than anything I've ever owned


I think mine was a 79, I got it from a buddy I ran a muffler and break shop with, it had full dual exhaust with 4 resonators, it was loud, but sounded great .


square1 said:


> I think Jeep called it QuadraTrac.


That's what mine was.


MustangMike said:


> Only car I knew of that had disc brakes w/o power assist.


I had a 72 lemans with non-power front discs, of course they were originally drum, and shortly after they got discs they got a vacuum booster.
Fun car.


----------



## svk

The fuel line from the store was the right ID but OD was too small so I stole a line from another tank to resurrect the 154.

Headed down the road and bucked up one small aspen plus two and a half larger ones that were all about 18” at the base.

The 154 really cuts. Short of a 346 or 550, I’ve never ran a stock sub-55 cc saw that pulls this well. 





These saws are now amongst my favorites and both were bought cheap and cobbled together.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The fuel line from the store was the right ID but OD was too small so I stole a line from another tank to resurrect the 154.
> 
> Headed down the road and bucked up one small aspen plus two and a half larger ones that were all about 18” at the base.
> 
> The 154 really cuts. Short of a 346 or 550, I’ve never ran a stock sub-55 cc saw that pulls this well.
> View attachment 825992
> 
> View attachment 825979
> 
> 
> These saws are now amongst my favorites and both were bought cheap and cobbled together.
> View attachment 825993


Awesome you got her going.
It should be a little faster than a stock 346, maybe it's the way you have that recoil handle turned lol.
I saw this one running today, I think it may be taking a ride to somewhere in Ohio .


----------



## Ryan A

Only import I’ve ever owned was a 91 Mitsubishi GSX. 4 cylinder turbo, 5 speed, AWD. Offspring of Diamond Star Motors( Mitsubishi/Chrysler). Bought it for $500
Off a buddy and what a fun beater in the mid Atlantic snow.

Wrecked it when someone turned left in front of me.
First car I ever pulled the motor from and got me into turning wrenches.


----------



## muad

Update on the binford 254!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> The fuel line from the store was the right ID but OD was too small so I stole a line from another tank to resurrect the 154.
> 
> Headed down the road and bucked up one small aspen plus two and a half larger ones that were all about 18” at the base.
> 
> The 154 really cuts. Short of a 346 or 550, I’ve never ran a stock sub-55 cc saw that pulls this well.
> View attachment 825992
> 
> View attachment 825979
> 
> 
> These saws are now amongst my favorites and both were bought cheap and cobbled together.
> View attachment 825993



Looking good bro!!


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> Only import I’ve ever owned was a 91 Mitsubishi GSX. 4 cylinder turbo, 5 speed, AWD. Offspring of Diamond Star Motors( Mitsubishi/Chrysler). Bought it for $500
> Off a buddy and what a fun beater in the mid Atlantic snow.
> 
> 
> Wrecked it when someone turned left in front of me.
> First car I ever pulled the motor from and got me into turning wrenches.



4g63 baby!!! Great motors, although the dsms seemed to gave a lot more issues, compared to the later 4g63 motors offered in the Evos.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I just ordered this for my splitter, I cross referenced it from the Oregon part number someone put in here. The Oregon is made in China, and is more money. Doh!
> 
> View attachment 824732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stens 120-485 Oil Filter Replacement for Briggs & Stratton 492932S, Kubota B20 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Got it on.




Then replaced the fluid that ran out before I got the new one on.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> Got it on.
> 
> View attachment 826004
> 
> 
> Then replaced the fluid that ran out before I got the new one on.
> View attachment 826005



Looking good. I changed the fluid out on my splitter this year, but need to replace the filter. I'm hoping to be able to cross reference the current filter with a Baldwin brand. I try to use Baldwin filters as much as I can.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m stacking this dry stuff in the outside row.



Im saving the limbs and odd shaped logs to put on top.


----------



## KiwiBro

Don't think it's blood red sap anymore, just part of the heart. This is the only one I cut today with it and not a very good example but when there's lots of it and really vivid, it's quite surreal. I wonder what a bowl turned from this wood would look like.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Well , the "Pinto Chick" from down home got a lot of wood in her wagon when she folded down the seats , she really liked to get lots of wood , she liked hardwood , not softwood ...



So.….she knocked back the big spruce when you offered it, then?


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> Don't think it's blood red sap anymore, just part of the heart. This is the only one I cut today with it and not a very good example but when there's lots of it and really vivid, it's quite surreal. I wonder what a bowl turned from this wood would look like.


Year's ago on another forum, there was a guy who would harvest FBE logs from a patch of his woods that was loaded with red. He sold blanks on the forum and you should have seen completed projects from his wood.


----------



## JustJeff

muad said:


> Update on the binford 254!!


Dang!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Don't think it's blood red sap anymore, just part of the heart. This is the only one I cut today with it and not a very good example but when there's lots of it and really vivid, it's quite surreal. I wonder what a bowl turned from this wood would look like.
> View attachment 826022


Looks just like our box elder which is a relatively soft member of the maple family.


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> Year's ago on another forum, there was a guy who would harvest FBE logs from a patch of his woods that was loaded with red. He sold blanks on the forum and you should have seen completed projects from his wood.


Thanks. Will put aside a few rounds.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Looks just like our box elder which is a relatively soft member of the maple family.
> View attachment 826076


 they are down another boundary line too. That neighbour had horses in that paddock. I've just read the boxelder seeds can kill horses. she doesn't like us. I thought it was just another stereotypical crazy horse lady, but she might have a point.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

KiwiBro said:


> they are down another boundary line too. That neighbour had horses in that paddock. I've just read the boxedler seeds can kill horses. she doesn't like us. I thought it was just another stereotypical crazy horse lady, but she might have a point.


Are you saying horse people are different?


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. Will put aside a few rounds.


I do not mean to insult your intelligence, but you will be cutting out the pith and end sealing the resulting half rounds?


----------



## SS396driver

I had three eagle wagons over the years was actually a good vehicle the only weakness I had the carbs were very temperamental. Then went to jeep cherokees . 242 six with fuel injection pretty much bullit proof still se ones on the road almost every day. Guess the compo was good as Chrysler kept it till the demise of a XJ in 2001 . The 4.0 lasted untill 2006 in jeeps


----------



## KiwiBro

Duce said:


> Are you saying horse people are different?


Loco. Some in a good way, some not so much.


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> I do not mean to insult your intelligence, but you will be cutting out the pith and end sealing the resulting half rounds?


dunno will have to see what's there tomorrow


----------



## morewood

A local non-firewood guy had a couple trees come down over his well pump. This doesn't include what we blocked up when it happened to give him his driveway access back. I still have a few good size limbs to add to the pile. It's oak and two pines...my boiler doesn't care. For comparison the larger oak on the left is 7.5' long and 25-27" diameter.


Shea


----------



## Philbert

morewood said:


> A local non-firewood guy had a couple trees come down over his well pump.


Win-Win!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Looks just like our box elder which is a relatively soft member of the maple family.
> View attachment 826076


New saw? Looks VERY clean!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> New saw? Looks VERY clean!
> 
> Philbert


Had that one for quite a while. I don't run it very often, but I highly recommend them for a smallish saw, great quality for the price. They are a bit heavy for a 40cc saw, but they cut a bit above their class.
I need to get it and my 241 out and take them for a spin. The 2171(it's not as pretty) has been getting some abuse, I mean use, doing some stumps with it.
Took all the safety ramps(shark fins lol) off one of the Home Depot rental 20x3/8 semi chisel chains that was in the 5 gallon bucket I have. They aren't real fast, but I filed it up nicely and took the rakers down quite a bit. I used a .025 gauge and then gave them 5 more strokes since the shark fin removal left the top of the links uneven. I didn't want to remove the chain from the saw to put them on the raker grinder, but once I got about half way thru I wished I had .


----------



## Hoosk

A week of cutting up some deadfall ash and trying to not step on any mushrooms. We scrounged around 50 this year.


----------



## chipper1

Hoosk said:


> A week of cutting up some deadfall ash and trying to not step on any mushrooms. We scrounged around 50 this year.


Nice.
Haven't seen any yet, but another member found some in Walker, but they were all pretty small yet.
I like that 2 saw combo you got there too .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Haven't seen any yet, but another member found some in Walker, but they were all pretty small yet.
> I like that 2 saw combo you got there too .


You and a two saw combo!


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> You and a two saw combo!


Yeah, I guess that may sound a bit funny, but I was saying it's a great two saw plan for him .
I been selling quite a few lately, and I was thinking about which 70cc saw I would keep if I only could have one; then I realized, that's just not gonna work .
So maybe 2 70cc saws from each manufacture, one ported and one stock, yeah, that will work .
Was it snowing up there today, we had snow come down pretty good a few different times.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I guess that may sound a bit funny, but I was saying it's a great two saw plan for him .
> I been selling quite a few lately, and I was thinking about which 70cc saw I would keep if I only could have one; then I realized, that's just not gonna work .
> So maybe 2 70cc saws from each manufacture, one ported and one stock, yeah, that will work .
> Was it snowing up there today, we had snow come down pretty good a few different times.


Yes, started to stick. More like corn, pellet snow. Getting colder now, with high wind. Blizzard in May.


----------



## svk

No precipitation but we are looking at back to back overnights at 19 degrees.


----------



## svk

Well I’m tired. 

Split about a cord of aspen this afternoon but geez it was hard work. Really hard splitting stuff (for aspen) from all of trees in this area. Finally resorted to noodling with the 8500 and even then the smaller splits put up a fight. 

Going to head to the cabin tomorrow morning, need to scrounge some saw parts and probably split a load of wood.


----------



## muad

Hoosk said:


> A week of cutting up some deadfall ash and trying to not step on any mushrooms. We scrounged around 50 this year.



Found some the other day, first time ever finding any.


----------



## svk

Nice!


----------



## MustangMike

Be careful with those Wild Shrooms, a lot of them will kill ya!


----------



## MustangMike

I agree, a good 70 cc saw is one of the best "all around saw" choices, and my favorite is now a ported 462 (and yes, I have 2 from 2 different builders)! Plus, I still have my 044, but it will see less wood! It will always be a benchmark I use to judge other 70 cc saws.


----------



## MustangMike

It is currently raining here, but supposed to turn into snow in the wee hours. We will see.

I put a second coat of Spar Urethane on the Hickory Bench this morning, then had to move it into the garage so it does not get rained on before it dries. (The Mustang is getting a natural wash).

I just was out there checking on it … like it is a recently home newborn … can't wait to give it to my Brother on Monday, I think he will be a little surprised. I also think his other half will really like it also. She is into antiques and stuff, and this is a one of a kind!


----------



## turnkey4099

Another 3 hours at Jim's clearing stuff off that steep slope. I only need to climb up it one more time to toss some branches down to the fire pile. I left will every thing brushed out and bucked except for one 6' log that was too big from the MS193'T. I didn't want to fight the 362 getting it started for only a few cuts. Still about 6 trees to take out but they are all at the foot of the slope. 

One stupidity took both of us out. Very small (6") locust that wanted to fall on the fence. Jim was sure he could push it over to keep it off the fence. Nope, it went towards the fence putting hm on the ground and the butt fell on top of me - I was already on the ground. No injuries excdept perhaps a few bruises.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Have these guys help next time.


----------



## djg james

muad said:


> Found some the other day, first time ever finding any.


You northern guys are making me sick! Here in central IL close to StL and our season is over. Bad year for me. Got hot and then cold. I only found a couple.


----------



## JustJeff

Last weekend I was predicting I'd need to put the mowing deck on the tractor....I was wrong.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I guess that may sound a bit funny, but I was saying it's a great two saw plan for him .
> I been selling quite a few lately, and I was thinking about which 70cc saw I would keep if I only could have one; then I realized, that's just not gonna work .
> So maybe 2 70cc saws from each manufacture, one ported and one stock, yeah, that will work .
> Was it snowing up there today, we had snow come down pretty good a few different times.


There's a 67cc Solo over in your neck of the woods for $50.


Duce said:


> Yes, started to stick. More like corn, pellet snow. Getting colder now, with high wind. Blizzard in May.


Shoot! I debated pulling the boat out before heading south but thought "it's May, summer is just around the corner! ".


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> There's a 67cc Solo over in your neck of the woods for $50.
> 
> Shoot! I debated pulling the boat out before heading south but thought "it's May, summer is just around the corner! ".


Thanks, only see this 50, it's been there a while now.








Chainsaw for Sale - farm & garden - by owner - sale


For sale is a good used Lesco LCS5100/Solo651SP chain saw. 51cc 3.5hp with a 20" bar .325 chain...



grandrapids.craigslist.org




Kinda surprised there aren't more saws for sale, maybe everyone is using them.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, only see this 50, it's been there a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsaw for Sale - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a good used Lesco LCS5100/Solo651SP chain saw. 51cc 3.5hp with a 20" bar .325 chain...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised there aren't more saws for sale, maybe everyone is using them.


Didn't think it would last long at that price. It's gone today. It was PHO and supposedly the bar oiler didn't work. Thought it'd be perfect for you.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, only see this 50, it's been there a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsaw for Sale - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a good used Lesco LCS5100/Solo651SP chain saw. 51cc 3.5hp with a 20" bar .325 chain...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised there aren't more saws for sale, maybe everyone is using them.



I think you may be on to something. With so many people being off work, there's a lot of woodpiles around here cut, split and stacked ready for winter that you usually don't see done until the week before deer season.


----------



## square1

Lionsfan said:


> I think you may be on to something. With so many people being off work, there's a lot of woodpiles around here cut, split and stacked ready for winter that you usually don't see done until the week before deer season.


Yep, yards are beautified and cars are clean moreso than ever


----------



## Logger nate

Well still not sure what we’re goin to use them for but looks good sitting there, lol


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Well still not sure what we’re goin to use them for but looks good sitting there.


Looks nice!

_EDIT:  _Just saw this Grizzly saw mill. When I first read the description I _THOUGHT_ it said that it was electric, like a large bandsaw used in a cabinet shop. Thought that might make a nice mill 'in-between' chainsaw and larger, trailer mounted ones. But it is powered by a 13.5 HP gas motor, and is 800 pounds; not exactly portable without some assistance. Sorry for any confusion.











28" Portable Sawmill at Grizzly.com


<h1>Grizzly G0901 28" Portable Sawmill</h1> <h2>Mill your own lumber right off your property!</h2> <p>The Grizzly G0901 28" Portable Sawmill is designed for quick setup with a rock-solid, 12-foot steel track with adjustable feet capable of leveling on just about any surface. <p>The track is...




www.grizzly.com





Philbert


----------



## svk

Loaded a half cord of previously scrounged wood. About half of it needed to be split. I stepped up to the Husky S2800. Boy that axe really splits.



The newer truck does not sag with a load!



You know we had a cool night when the sap even froze 
Yes


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> _EDIT:  _Just saw this Grizzly saw mill. When I first read the description I _THOUGHT_ it said that it was electric, like a large bandsaw used in a cabinet shop. Thought that might make a nice mill 'in-between' chainsaw and larger, trailer mounted ones. But it is powered by a 13.5 HP gas motor, and is 800 pounds; not exactly portable without some assistance. Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> View attachment 826407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28" Portable Sawmill at Grizzly.com
> 
> 
> <h1>Grizzly G0901 28" Portable Sawmill</h1> <h2>Mill your own lumber right off your property!</h2> <p>The Grizzly G0901 28" Portable Sawmill is designed for quick setup with a rock-solid, 12-foot steel track with adjustable feet capable of leveling on just about any surface. <p>The track is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grizzly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Thanks!
That looks like a nice mill, thanks for the info. Would like something like that some time but don’t have a very good way to move logs on to it. Been wanting something little better more efficient than what I have but still portable and low to the ground so I actually just ordered one of thesehttps://www.norwoodsawmills.com/en_us/portamill-pm14
Wanting something for making D logs also and my panther mill doesn’t work well for that.


----------



## svk

square1 said:


> Yep, yards are beautified and cars are clean moreso than ever


On that note, if you look in the trading post here, it’s all people looking to buy saw parts versus sell them.


----------



## muad

Spent some time in the woods today with the Ford and the 241. Dragged five logs that were down, four were dead as and one was a small sugar maple that the one ash fell on and took down with it. 

My good buddy called while I was finishing up dragging, and asked if he could come help buck them up. I said "hell yeah" and he ran straight over with his muff modded 310. 

We made quick work of the logs, and the little 241 kept up with that 310 no problem!! 

Almost got two good loads from it. Should be more than enough to fill the rick. The one was a big ash, had to cut her in half to drag it. Not that the tractor couldn't pull it, it was just too long to weaver through the woods on my one trail. 

Today was a good day. Time for some food, and some bourbon.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Spent some time in the woods today with the Ford and the 241. Dragged five logs that were down, four were dead as and one was a small sugar maple that the one ash fell on and took down with it.
> 
> My good buddy called while I was finishing up dragging, and asked if he could come help buck them up. I said "hell yeah" and he ran straight over with his muff modded 310.
> 
> We made quick work of the logs, and the little 241 kept up with that 310 no problem!!
> 
> Almost got two good loads from it. Should be more than enough to fill the rick. The one was a big ash, had to cut her in half to drag it. Not that the tractor couldn't pull it, it was just too long to weaver through the woods on my one trail.
> 
> Today was a good day. Time for some food, and some bourbon.
> 
> View attachment 826471
> View attachment 826472
> View attachment 826473
> View attachment 826474
> View attachment 826475


Good looking wood and tractor.


----------



## svk

A long time friend gave me his brush cutter. Runs great and comes with string trimmer head, tri blades, and brush blade. I’ll definitely put it to good use.


----------



## H-Ranch

This showed up at my house today. Neighbor called and asked if I would like some cut wood from a tree that her daughter had taken down at her house in town. (These questions are silly - of course I want it.) So her daughter delivered it, 6 trunk loads in her little Chevy car plus a round in the back seat that wouldn't fit in the trunk. I offered to pick it up but she insisted on delivering it. So I split and then played in the yard with my daughter between deliveries. It's maple so it's not awesome, but you won't hear me complain about free delivered wood.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Spent some time in the woods today with the Ford and the 241. Dragged five logs that were down, four were dead as and one was a small sugar maple that the one ash fell on and took down with it.
> 
> My good buddy called while I was finishing up dragging, and asked if he could come help buck them up. I said "hell yeah" and he ran straight over with his muff modded 310.
> 
> We made quick work of the logs, and the little 241 kept up with that 310 no problem!!
> 
> Almost got two good loads from it. Should be more than enough to fill the rick. The one was a big ash, had to cut her in half to drag it. Not that the tractor couldn't pull it, it was just too long to weaver through the woods on my one trail.
> 
> Today was a good day. Time for some food, and some bourbon.
> 
> View attachment 826471
> View attachment 826472
> View attachment 826473
> View attachment 826474
> View attachment 826475



Looks great! I look forward to the pics of your supplementary woodshed build now that you have finished filling this one. 





H-Ranch said:


> This showed up at my house today. Neighbor called and asked if I would like some cut wood from a tree that her daughter had taken down at her house in town. (These questions are silly - of course I want it.) So her daughter delivered it, 6 trunk loads in her little Chevy car plus a round in the back seat that wouldn't fit in the trunk. I offered to pick it up but she insisted on delivering it. So I split and then played in the yard with my daughter between deliveries. It's maple so it's not awesome, but you won't hear me complain about free delivered wood.
> View attachment 826476



Sweet! I'd take anything that was cut and delivered for free. Maybe even spruce


----------



## SS396driver

No scrounging today been hit with squalls all day last one dropped an inch in 20 minutes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Had the old arm stretcher out today...
> 
> View attachment 826479



Awesome. I also have a vintage tiller. The Briggs & Stratton wouldn't run anymore, I replaced it with a new one.

We planted our garden maybe early April.


----------



## Logger nate

Wow great scrounge and pictures guys! Very nice looking wood, tractor, brush cutter, arm stretcher  



Something wrong with spruce cowboy......?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Private campground?


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Thanks!
> That looks like a nice mill, thanks for the info. Would like something like that some time but don’t have a very good way to move logs on to it. Been wanting something little better more efficient than what I have but still portable and low to the ground so I actually just ordered one of thesehttps://www.norwoodsawmills.com/en_us/portamill-pm14
> Wanting something for making D logs also and my panther mill doesn’t work well for that.


Will you be selling the wood? Is there a market for slabs? For lumber? If the latter, what sort of dimensions would be the max? 2x6, 4x8? Bigger?


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> Wow great scrounge and pictures guys! Very nice looking wood, tractor, brush cutter, arm stretcher  View attachment 826495
> 
> Something wrong with spruce cowboy......?


Fair amount of back lean on that tree?


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Private campground?


State owned.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Will you be selling the wood? Is there a market for slabs? For lumber? If the latter, what sort of dimensions would be the max? 2x6, 4x8? Bigger?


Hopefully some, haven’t pursued any sales yet. There is some demand for rough cut beams, counter tops, etc. Size really varies. Had one person ask about a live edge counter top but needed something already dry. Will mostly be used for my sons house/cabin (3 sided logs) and shed for me so far, oh and probably 2 chicken coops...


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Fair amount of back lean on that tree?


Side lean towards fence, road, power line, and little back, wanted hinge to stay connected as long as possible


----------



## woodchip rookie

SS396driver said:


> No scrounging today been hit with squalls all day last one dropped an inch in 20 minutes. View attachment 826491
> View attachment 826492


What yr is the chevy?


----------



## crowbuster

svk said:


> A long time friend gave me his brush cutter. Runs great and comes with string trimmer head, tri blades, and brush blade. I’ll definitely put it to good use.
> 
> View attachment 826477


Man them bike handles tear up my low back. Hope it agrees with you. Nice deal


----------



## svk

crowbuster said:


> Man them bike handles tear up my low back. Hope it agrees with you. Nice deal


It has the shoulder sling, that really helped on my last one.


----------



## H-Ranch

My old new best friend from 3 years ago texted me in mid April with some firewood for me. At that point I expected our governor to end the lockdown in early May so told him I would be over then. Well, we are still not quite free to travel but since I consider firewood an essential life sustaining product I went to get it today with the free for nothing trailer. It's pine which is good for shoulder season and getting coals to fire up right quick and OWB don't care. He socially distanced himself by going in the house while I loaded.


----------



## Hinerman

KiwiBro said:


> Don't think it's blood red sap anymore, just part of the heart. This is the only one I cut today with it and not a very good example but when there's lots of it and really vivid, it's quite surreal. I wonder what a bowl turned from this wood would look like.
> View attachment 826022


----------



## KiwiBro

Hinerman said:


> View attachment 826551


Noice.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Something wrong with spruce cowboy......?





Could use some spruce ATM. Have a lot of big chunks of blue gum burning these days and the coals start to add up. Here's the culprit from nearly 4 years ago. I had a lot of fun messing with this guy.







Burning some peppermint does help to burn them down but wouldn't mind some softwood to smash it down some more in a hurry. As long as it's not going to make a big mess in the stove, I'll burn it.



H-Ranch said:


> My old new best friend from 3 years ago texted me in mid April with some firewood for me. At that point I expected our governor to end the lockdown in early May so told him I would be over then. Well, we are still not quite free to travel but since I consider firewood an essential life sustaining product I went to get it today with the free for nothing trailer. It's pine which is good for shoulder season and getting coals to fire up right quick and OWB don't care. He socially distanced himself by going in the house while I loaded.
> View attachment 826533



Pine in big chunks would be great for daytime burning.


----------



## svk

Well I am drinking my morning coffee and pondering my day.

I want to deliver a load of hardwood to a friend. I have rounds at both home and cabin to accomplish this.

If I deliver from home, it is a shorter drive but I then need to drive into the next town to go to Walmart (ugh) for Mothers Day Dinner. But if I get the wood from the cabin I have a longer drive up there but I can stop at the little market along the way albeit their food will cost more. Probably leaning towards going to the cabin.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Well I am drinking my morning coffee and pondering my day.
> 
> I want to deliver a load of hardwood to a friend. I have rounds at both home and cabin to accomplish this.
> 
> If I deliver from home, it is a shorter drive but I then need to drive into the next town to go to Walmart (ugh) for Mothers Day Dinner. But if I get the wood from the cabin I have a longer drive up there but I can stop at the little market along the way albeit their food will cost more. Probably leaning towards going to the cabin.



If the food is better at the little market, my vote is cabin.


----------



## svk

It is worth paying a few bucks extra to support a local family, and not deal with the cluster**** that is Walmart.

Walmart's stock of food continues to dwindle and prices have gone up. Plus I swear people leave their manners in the car when they walk into Walmart. Some people act like it is the damn wild west inside those walls.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> It is worth paying a few bucks extra to support a local family, and not deal with the cluster**** that is Walmart.
> 
> Walmart's stock of food continues to dwindle and prices have gone up. Plus I swear people leave their manners in the car when they walk into Walmart. Some people act like it is the damn wild west inside those walls.



This meat shortage is just ass backwards. Farmers are killing off livestock because they can't sell it, yet supermarkets are limiting purchases. We're thankful that we have some local family owned meat shops that are still well stocked. Prices have gone up 30-40% though  

I can't wait until we start raising our own beef. If I could get these dang cows bred, we'd be on our way.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> This meat shortage is just ass backwards. Farmers are killing off livestock because they can't sell it, yet supermarkets are limiting purchases. We're thankful that we have some local family owned meat shops that are still well stocked. Prices have gone up 30-40% though
> 
> I can't wait until we start raising our own beef. If I could get these dang cows bred, we'd be on our way.


Pretty perfect isn't it.
Did you know they also just passed laws so the imported beef doesn't have to be labeled as such .
But if you think this is all that's going on you'd be totally wrong. 
I honestly thought the virus was worse than what they were saying and they were holding back info they didn't want us to know, well I was wrong on the first part, but 100% right on the second.
Is it political if I post a link to HB 6666 also know as the trace act, I'll just let you all google it if you'd like, but it's easy to see by looking at who introduced it and who's supporting it who we need to get out of office as soon as possible.
BTW, that's one of the most political posts I've ever made on AS, it's coming down to the wire my friends, it's all out in the open when the powers that be aren't censoring it.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Could use some spruce ATM. Have a lot of big chunks of blue gum burning these days and the coals start to add up. Here's the culprit from nearly 4 years ago. I had a lot of fun messing with this guy.
> 
> View attachment 826567
> 
> 
> View attachment 826568
> 
> 
> Burning some peppermint does help to burn them down but wouldn't mind some softwood to smash it down some more in a hurry. As long as it's not going to make a big mess in the stove, I'll burn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pine in big chunks would be great for daytime burning.


Not sure which way you load your stove, I load ours north/south, when I get a buildup of coals from the black locust , I pull the coals to the front of the stove and load one large split on top east/west and then open the damper all the way. This helps burn down the coals and it keeps the stove putting out good heat at the same time.
I thought it would be pretty cool to remove them from the stove and then to be able to use them like charcoal or in the shoulder to put them back in the stove as a way to put out nice heat without much smoke. I just never got a grated scoop to get the coals out and leave the ash.

Nice looking load there .


----------



## Philbert

'Happy Mother's Day!' to all you mother's out there!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well I am drinking my morning coffee and pondering my day.
> 
> I want to deliver a load of hardwood to a friend. I have rounds at both home and cabin to accomplish this.
> 
> If I deliver from home, it is a shorter drive but I then need to drive into the next town to go to Walmart (ugh) for Mothers Day Dinner. But if I get the wood from the cabin I have a longer drive up there but I can stop at the little market along the way albeit their food will cost more. Probably leaning towards going to the cabin.


I vote Cabin


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Could use some spruce ATM. Have a lot of big chunks of blue gum burning these days and the coals start to add up. Here's the culprit from nearly 4 years ago. I had a lot of fun messing with this guy.
> 
> View attachment 826567
> 
> 
> View attachment 826568
> 
> 
> Burning some peppermint does help to burn them down but wouldn't mind some softwood to smash it down some more in a hurry. As long as it's not going to make a big mess in the stove, I'll burn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pine in big chunks would be great for daytime burning.


That looks like a dandy!!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> This meat shortage is just ass backwards. Farmers are killing off livestock because they can't sell it, yet supermarkets are limiting purchases. We're thankful that we have some local family owned meat shops that are still well stocked. Prices have gone up 30-40% though
> 
> I can't wait until we start raising our own beef. If I could get these dang cows bred, we'd be on our way.


Yes it’s utterly disgusting. There are certainly some issues being uncovered by this pandemic.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> I vote Cabin


That’s where we are headed!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That’s where we are headed!


Sounds WAY better to me!  , I can’t stand going to Walmart and don’t like to support them. When I first met my wife I was logging and staying in a camper during the week, Sunday afternoon I’d stop at this little grocery store on my way to camp to stock up for the week, I was the only customer in the store most of the time, never even thought about prices, loved that place!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Pretty perfect isn't it.
> Did you know they also just passed laws so the imported beef doesn't have to be labeled as such .
> But if you think this is all that's going on you'd be totally wrong.
> I honestly thought the virus was worse than what they were saying and they were holding back info they didn't want us to know, well I was wrong on the first part, but 100% right on the second.
> Is it political if I post a link to HB 6666 also know as the trace act, I'll just let you all google it if you'd like, but it's easy to see by looking at who introduced it and who's supporting it who we need to get out of office as soon as possible.
> BTW, that's one of the most political posts I've ever made on AS, it's coming down to the wire my friends, it's all out in the open when the powers that be aren't censoring it.



"Never let a good crisis go to waste."


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Pretty perfect isn't it.
> Did you know they also just passed laws so the imported beef doesn't have to be labeled as such .
> But if you think this is all that's going on you'd be totally wrong.
> I honestly thought the virus was worse than what they were saying and they were holding back info they didn't want us to know, well I was wrong on the first part, but 100% right on the second.
> Is it political if I post a link to HB 6666 also know as the trace act, I'll just let you all google it if you'd like, but it's easy to see by looking at who introduced it and who's supporting it who we need to get out of office as soon as possible.
> BTW, that's one of the most political posts I've ever made on AS, it's coming down to the wire my friends, it's all out in the open when the powers that be aren't censoring it.



I read the text of 6666 this morning. Thankfully it has only been introduced/submitted. They submit bills all the time that go no where. So, I'm hoping this is one of those.


----------



## MustangMike

It is obvious to me they can not stop Covid 19, so what is the cost of delaying exposure worth??? I'm not going to "shelter in place" for another year.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I have rounds at both home and cabin



How far between the two?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> staying in a camper during the week



We have a logger across the street I think should do this, he drives 3-5 hours each day, getting to the job and back.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> what is the cost of delaying exposure worth???


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 826673


Yep.
Although there were many other diseases passed around .


muad said:


> I read the text of 6666 this morning. Thankfully it has only been introduced/submitted. They submit bills all the time that go no where. So, I'm hoping this is one of those.


Did you see who introduced it and who is supporting it, there is surely an agenda, also not the $100,000,000,000 they want for the implementation and more to come. It's also already being "tested" in Ventura Cali. Many job postings hiring people to do the dirty work going door to door, military experience helpful/desired .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks!
> That looks like a nice mill, thanks for the info. Would like something like that some time but don’t have a very good way to move logs on to it. Been wanting something little better more efficient than what I have but still portable and low to the ground so I actually just ordered one of these https://www.norwoodsawmills.com/en_us/portamill-pm14
> Wanting something for making D logs also and my panther mill doesn’t work well for that.


Sure would be nice to have one of those, seem to be a good value.
Maybe I could borrow/rent it from you lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Although there were many other diseases passed around .


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> We have a logger across the street I think should do this, he drives 3-5 hours each day, getting to the job and back.


I loved staying out there, dreaded coming to town on weekends and town was only 2000 people and not near as busy as here. We would shoot ground squirrels, shed hunt, watch the elk and deer, cut wood, drive the back roads, best time of my life. Drove an hr+ each way in winter sometimes but camped out as much as possible.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Sure would be nice to have one of those, seem to be a good value.
> Maybe I could borrow/rent it from you lol.


Sure come on over, use it anytime  . Been looking and wanting to try one for a long time. Really like the simplicity, low to the ground, and being away from the exhaust/noise, and price. Watched lots of videos and read what I could find and just now today realized that it probably can’t be used with captive bar nuts and wrap handles. Guess we’ll see ... might have to buy another saw for it now....,darn it, lol.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 826673


And we have learned stuff since then. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sure come on over, use it anytime  . Been looking and wanting to try one for a long time. Really like the simplicity, low to the ground, and being away from the exhaust/noise, and price. Watched lots of videos and read what I could find and just now today realized that it probably can’t be used with captive bar nuts and wrap handles. Guess we’ll see ... might have to buy another saw for it now....,darn it, lol.


Thanks, maybe I will, been looking at trucks quite a bit. Found a rust free 2000 f250 4dr with the v10 and just over 100k for a fair price, not sure I want to spend that much, so I may make a trip to Oregon and back, your right on the way lol. 
The guy is using a 661 in their video isn't he?, seems like it would be pretty east to remove to sharpen or tighten the chain. Sorry if I'm ruining your plan for a new saw, that's not my intention .
You gonna buy a 22" bar for it lol.
So are you supposed to mainly use it on smaller logs, or can you quarter saw larger logs?
There was a guy up here ho had one for like 1500, it included a very clean 066, I tried a few times to get the saw off him, to no avail.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Cowboy254 said:


> I was going to mention wudpirat as well. I saw him 'like' a post maybe 1.5-2 years ago though he hadn't posted in a fair while prior to that. I guess there's a good chance he's passed by now, he'd be mid-eighties.
> 
> Actually, I just had a look at his profile, says he had a pacemaker put in. That should have put an end to his scrounging, cardiologists don't like you using chainsaws if you have a pacemaker - risk of a spark sending it haywire.


I work in Electrophysiology (EP) - we put pacemakers in people (and defibrillators). It's not the spark that's the problem. It's the moving your arms around and hefting a chainsaw. The first three months after implant, the leads are still 'healing' and have a higher risk of dislodging. Raise your arm up above your shoulder with fresh leads in and, if you are dependent on that little box under your skin, those leads dislodge and the lights go out... Now welding is a completely different ballgame. Tons of RF interference. 

Sometimes when an older patient gets a pacer, they have other health problems that force them to stop running a saw. With help, they can run the splitter or haul the trailer but sometimes just humping a few logs into the trailer or pickup bed is enough to get them pretty wiped out.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> How far between the two?


15 miles difference each way. But Walmart is another 10 miles further if we went from home


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 15 miles difference each way. But Walmart is another 10 miles further if we went from home


I'd do what I can to avoid that place, but I probably didn't need to say that for everyone to know it .


----------



## svk

Ended up with ribeyes from the market. Priced 7-10 bucks per steak so not any different in price from WM and almost certainly higher quality beef.


----------



## svk

Did a half cord of birch today. All blowdown stuff from last summers wind storm. Most of it split very nicely. Good looking stuff. 



Much of the woods behind the cabin looks like this. The lower trees are too core rotted to be worth scrounging. 


An old bucket from the 1912 logging camp.


----------



## svk

My drink of choice these days. This rehydrates much better than regular water.


----------



## dancan

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I work in Electrophysiology (EP) - we put pacemakers in people (and defibrillators). It's not the spark that's the problem. It's the moving your arms around and hefting a chainsaw. The first three months after implant, the leads are still 'healing' and have a higher risk of dislodging. Raise your arm up above your shoulder with fresh leads in and, if you are dependent on that little box under your skin, those leads dislodge and the lights go out... Now welding is a completely different ballgame. Tons of RF interference.
> 
> Sometimes when an older patient gets a pacer, they have other health problems that force them to stop running a saw. With help, they can run the splitter or haul the trailer but sometimes just humping a few logs into the trailer or pickup bed is enough to get them pretty wiped out.



You should have seen the look in my PT's eye's when I asked if their fancy Tens machine was a problem with a pacemaker after it running for a few minutes .
"You never indicated that you had a pacemaker on any paperwork !" she said with eyes wide open and a panicked look .
I said "I don't , was just wondering ..." with a smile .


----------



## PSUplowboy

It has been a while since I posted. I just scrounged some wood from a power line project.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Sure would be nice to have one of those, seem to be a good value.
> Maybe I could borrow/rent it from you lol.


And that, ladies and gentlemen is the genesis of the SEC - Scroungers Equipment Co-op. In 10 years time we'll have a fleet of equipment on multiple continents and then all be fighting over it at the same time...


----------



## KiwiBro

PSUplowboy said:


> View attachment 826730
> 
> It has been a while since I posted. I just scrounged some wood from a power line project.


Man I miss those days. Hold on Nemo, we'll meet again, don't know where don't know when...


----------



## LondonNeil

KiwiBro said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen is the genesis of the SEC - Scroungers Equipment Co-op. In 10 years time we'll have a fleet of equipment on multiple continents and then all be fighting over it at the same time...


It does surprise me that, on here at least, it seems few guys share kit. I'd have thought things like a tractor, splitter and mill could be easily shared and worked much more cost effectively by neighbours or family ... Saws,... Maybe less so,.. To personal!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> My drink of choice these days. This rehydrates much better than regular water.
> 
> View attachment 826729



Love that stuff. It's great before bed after a long day/night of drinking, helps reduce/eliminate hangovers.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, maybe I will, been looking at trucks quite a bit. Found a rust free 2000 f250 4dr with the v10 and just over 100k for a fair price, not sure I want to spend that much, so I may make a trip to Oregon and back, your right on the way lol.
> The guy is using a 661 in their video isn't he?, seems like it would be pretty east to remove to sharpen or tighten the chain. Sorry if I'm ruining your plan for a new saw, that's not my intention .
> You gonna buy a 22" bar for it lol.
> So are you supposed to mainly use it on smaller logs, or can you quarter saw larger logs?
> There was a guy up here ho had one for like 1500, it included a very clean 066, I tried a few times to get the saw off him, to no avail.


Yeah I’ve seen a few nice V10’s for sale and thought about you, not bad prices, about 1/3 or less than they want for similar one with 7.3 dsl.
Very well could be, I could have easily missed it but ones I saw looked like 660’s to me. I’ll probably take wrap handle off 572 and use it sense it’s only saw we have without captive nuts, or my son has a 064 with half wrap too, has lots of hrs on it but would work. I’ll probably use the 28” bar I have for now lol. Sounds like you can cut up to 24” with it. Might have to brace saw tower though, noticed it flexes when saw is higher towards top in the video’s and looks like boards end up thicker on one side. Hopefully it will be here by next week and I’ll know more.
Great day with the granddaughter


----------



## Lionsfan

LondonNeil said:


> It does surprise me that, on here at least, it seems few guys share kit. I'd have thought things like a tractor, splitter and mill could be easily shared and worked much more cost effectively by neighbours or family ... Saws,... Maybe less so,.. To personal!



My father in law and I jointly own a splitter, and he's had one of my saws all spring. He uses my utility trailers whenever he wants. I'm currently overhauling an old junky hay wagon that's pretty much going to be his. When I need lumber, there's several thousand board feet of rough sawn in his barn, and I help myself. If I need to use one of his tractors, all I have to do is go get it. I'd bet a lot of guys on here do the same.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, maybe I will, been looking at trucks quite a bit. Found a rust free 2000 f250 4dr with the v10 and just over 100k for a fair price, not sure I want to spend that much, so I may make a trip to Oregon and back, your right on the way lol.
> The guy is using a 661 in their video isn't he?, seems like it would be pretty east to remove to sharpen or tighten the chain. Sorry if I'm ruining your plan for a new saw, that's not my intention .
> You gonna buy a 22" bar for it lol.
> So are you supposed to mainly use it on smaller logs, or can you quarter saw larger logs?
> There was a guy up here ho had one for like 1500, it included a very clean 066, I tried a few times to get the saw off him, to no avail.



Better start stocking up on gas now while it's still cheap man! I've heard those V10's are really thirsty!


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> It does surprise me that, on here at least, it seems few guys share kit. I'd have thought things like a tractor, splitter and mill could be easily shared and worked much more cost effectively by neighbours or family ... Saws,... Maybe less so,.. To personal!





Lionsfan said:


> My father in law and I jointly own a splitter, and he's had one of my saws all spring. He uses my utility trailers whenever he wants. I'm currently overhauling an old junky hay wagon that's pretty much going to be his. When I need lumber, there's several thousand board feet of rough sawn in his barn, and I help myself. If I need to use one of his tractors, all I have to do is go get it. I'd bet a lot of guys on here do the same.


Was that way where I grew up, not so much here. Have a few friends that are that way. Sold a saw to a guy I’d only met once, he wanted to come get it on a day when I was going to be gone, I said I’d leave it in the wood shed with 3 different bars to choose from and said just leave cash where saw was, when I got home saw and one bar was gone and cash was there. People have borrowed stuff from me off and on, have always had stuff returned, so far, took few months sometimes though, lol.


----------



## dancan

So, last weekend was big sky Sunday





The temps been over freezing but some days have been not much over so the furnace still needs to be fed .








Small wood and small splits have been working the best .
This weekend it rained and blew hard yesterday .
I had some wood that I cut last year behind a fellas garage , he called me yesterday to tell me that he finally got an excavator in so now I had access .




2 rows of 24"
The best part




I cut , he ran the wheelbarrow and loaded the truck 
I unloaded that at the "Undisclosed" location and brought back another load of smalls for the week .


----------



## dancan

So I guess it was a carbon neutral day at the "Undisclosed" location Lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> I'd have thought things like a tractor, splitter and mill could be easily shared and worked much more cost effectively by neighbours or family .



I used my uncles firewood trailer for a long time. When it needed tires, I went and paid for them. When the light wires were getting torn off because they were just loose wires passed through holes drilled in the frame, I installed flexible waterproof conduit. When the ramp wood broke out, I replaced it. So he owned the trailer, but I kept it going. He’s in his early eighties now, and can’t do firewood anymore. He sold me the trailer and splitter a couple years ago. Both for $800. He’s still welcome to use the trailer if he needs to move something. I did some more improvements on it last year.


----------



## Haywire

Well, my old friend finally let go today, been with me for 25 years. Had done a bit of woodburner trench art on it. Snow & Nealley Hudson Bay. Made in Maine, I think.
I'll keep my eye out for a new handle to hang the head on and keep the old broken decorated handle behind the truck seat in case I have to bash someone's face in.


----------



## KiwiBro

Have split six ute loads of rounds from the fenceline trees. About another six to go. This is the easiest splitting wood I've ever come across. The splitter often doesn't even realise it's hit wood. If ever I was to make a slip-on kindling box wedge/french fries type of wedge, this would be the wood to make kindling from. Will get some pics of the job once done but for now just a shot of the cascading Autumn colour we are trying to achieve on that hillside. Not a very good season here - just not cold enough, but it is showing some promise of being quite wonderful (for down here anyway) if we ever get the right weather to really set them off.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I’ve seen a few nice V10’s for sale and thought about you, not bad prices, about 1/3 or less than they want for similar one with 7.3 dsl.
> Very well could be, I could have easily missed it but ones I saw looked like 660’s to me. I’ll probably take wrap handle off 572 and use it sense it’s only saw we have without captive nuts, or my son has a 064 with half wrap too, has lots of hrs on it but would work. I’ll probably use the 28” bar I have for now lol. Sounds like you can cut up to 24” with it. Might have to brace saw tower though, noticed it flexes when saw is higher towards top in the video’s and looks like boards end up thicker on one side. Hopefully it will be here by next week and I’ll know more.
> Great day with the granddaughterView attachment 826749


That's a great picture right there .
I thought the ad said up to a 22" bar, maybe I was looking at a different model. That ole oh64 would do the job just fine I'd guess in softwood.
Yeah I've been looking at quite a few suburbans in Oregon of the 99 vintage with both the 350 and the 454, but the 00 f250 or 350 cant remember which is in exceptional shape even compared to "rigs" out west. I don't think I'll feel like it doesn't have enough power compared to the little 350 if I was to get it, but I'm not sure I am ready to spend quite so much on a vehicle, unless you want to buy some saws . Keep an eye open, I need to do the research to make sure anything I was to buy out there I could get a permit to drive home without hassle or find out what the cost to ship it here would be.


Lionsfan said:


> Better start stocking up on gas now while it's still cheap man! I've heard those V10's are really thirsty!


No worse than the suburban I'm driving, it's thirsty, I don't normally need the calculator when I get 25 gallons I'm not usually far over 250 miles so...
Another nice thing is an oil change on a 6.8 is a lot cheaper than a 7.3, and all the 7.3 guys said "Amen", but you usually have to add oil to the 6.8's between oil changes at a rate of about 1 per 1000 miles from what I've read. 


dancan said:


> So I guess it was a carbon neutral day at the "Undisclosed" location Lol


Good thing, cause you were about ready to loose a couple of carbon points driving that beast .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's a great picture right there .
> I thought the ad said up to a 22" bar, maybe I was looking at a different model. That ole oh64 would do the job just fine I'd guess in softwood.
> Yeah I've been looking at quite a few suburbans in Oregon of the 99 vintage with both the 350 and the 454, but the 00 f250 or 350 cant remember which is in exceptional shape even compared to "rigs" out west. I don't think I'll feel like it doesn't have enough power compared to the little 350 if I was to get it, but I'm not sure I am ready to spend quite so much on a vehicle, unless you want to buy some saws . Keep an eye open, I need to do the research to make sure anything I was to buy out there I could get a permit to drive home without hassle or find out what the cost to ship it here would be.
> 
> No worse than the suburban I'm driving, it's thirsty, I don't normally need the calculator when I get 25 gallons I'm not usually far over 250 miles so...
> Another nice thing is an oil change on a 6.8 is a lot cheaper than a 7.3, and all the 7.3 guys said "Amen", but you usually have to add oil to the 6.8's between oil changes at a rate of about 1 per 1000 miles from what I've read.
> 
> Good thing, cause you were about ready to loose a couple of carbon points driving that beast .


Yeah your right ad says 22” bar but from what I understand there’s nothing to limit bar length, they recommend 22” bar and 14” cut max. Sounds like you can go quite a bit bigger but with lots of use with longer bars/bigger cuts they started having trouble with stuff breaking so they had to draw a line somewhere. Most of the stuff we cut will be 8-15” diameter so should be fine.
Good luck on your vehicle search, hope you find what your looking for. I’ll let you know if I see any good deals.
Went for a ride tonight on the moped, should have brought a saw

Wish I could get the pickup in there, nice dry red fir.


----------



## MustangMike

Haywire said:


> I'll keep my eye out for a new handle to hang the head on and keep the old broken decorated handle behind the truck seat in case I have to bash someone's face in.



When I was still single and in my early 20s we (my friends and I) had a lot of trouble with a motorcycle gang, and they actually murdered someone I went to Highschool with, so tensions were high. I kept the Rem 870 in the trunk of the Stang, and had a baseball bat behind the seat in case stuff got out of control.

I got pulled over by a State Trooper one night and he says "there is a baseball bat behind your seat". I replied, "Yea, and there is a baseball glove on the back seat". He looked back at me and said "Nice touch"!

We had several fights with the Huns, and one of them tried to stab me in the back after I'd beat the heck out of him, but luckily another one of them (who went to school with me) grabbed him and stopped him.

After the murder law enforcement cracked down on them heavily, and they gradually disappeared.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah your right ad says 22” bar but from what I understand there’s nothing to limit bar length, they recommend 22” bar and 14” cut max. Sounds like you can go quite a bit bigger but with lots of use with longer bars/bigger cuts they started having trouble with stuff breaking so they had to draw a line somewhere. Most of the stuff we cut will be 8-15” diameter so should be fine.
> Good luck on your vehicle search, hope you find what your looking for. I’ll let you know if I see any good deals.
> Went for a ride tonight on the moped, should have brought a sawView attachment 826799
> 
> Wish I could get the pickup in there, nice dry red fir.


That makes sense, I thought the 22" was an odd number myself, I don't have too many 22's around lol.

Looks like a nice night for a ride.
How come you're not showing use the video of what you did since you didn't have a saw along .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> How come you're not showing use the video of what you did since you didn't have a saw along .



People have incriminated themselves like that on YouTube. I help clear 4WD trails, to get them open at the beginning of the season. The tracks we find going around gates, usually go around down trees too.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Yeah your right ad says 22” bar but from what I understand there’s nothing to limit bar length, they recommend 22” bar and 14” cut max. Sounds like you can go quite a bit bigger but with lots of use with longer bars/bigger cuts they started having trouble with stuff breaking so they had to draw a line somewhere. Most of the stuff we cut will be 8-15” diameter so should be fine.
> Good luck on your vehicle search, hope you find what your looking for. I’ll let you know if I see any good deals.
> Went for a ride tonight on the moped, should have brought a sawView attachment 826799
> 
> Wish I could get the pickup in there, nice dry red fir.


Sweet singletrack! I cleared a fir about that size out of a trail last summer using a Silky folding saw. Took me forever and by the time I was finished I was too tired to ride anymore! Haha


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Sweet singletrack! I cleared a fir about that size out of a trail last summer using a Silky folding saw. Took me forever and by the time I was finished I was too tired to ride anymore! Haha


Dang! Your tougher than me  , I had a small folding saw with me but I wasn’t even going to try that one, lol. Might throw the 2511 in the pack tomorrow if I get off work soon enough and try to cut it out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been with a foot trail crew that doesn’t like power tools.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That makes sense, I thought the 22" was an odd number myself, I don't have too many 22's around lol.
> 
> Looks like a nice night for a ride.
> How come you're not showing use the video of what you did since you didn't have a saw along .



Have to buy their bar if you want a 22” lol. 
Yeah not that! I turned around, Lol, Dang those guys are crazy good! There was a video on FB tonight of a guy riding over that same tree though.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> If I deliver from home, it is a shorter drive but I then need to drive into the next town to go to Walmart (ugh) for Mothers Day Dinner.



Didn't know they did Mothers Day dinners at Walmart. Wouldn't be my first choice either  



muad said:


> I can't wait until we start raising our own beef. If I could get these dang cows bred, we'd be on our way.



Shouldn't have got all boys, I suppose. 



chipper1 said:


> I thought it would be pretty cool to remove them from the stove and then to be able to use them like charcoal or in the shoulder to put them back in the stove as a way to put out nice heat without much smoke. I just never got a grated scoop to get the coals out and leave the ash.



I have done a similar thing with burning the coals down and it does work - but I think that less dense wood might work better than what I have. I have - when wood was really scarce at our place - sifted out the ash using a wire basket to get the remaining charcoal to reintroduce to the stove later on. That also works well and you get a fair bit of heat out of the charcoal but it is a good idea to put in a small bit at a time (ask me how I found out). Put too much in at one time and you drop the heat in the stove a fair bit initially as, unlike wood, there are no volatiles to get flames and heat happening straight away. But once it gets going things can get scary hot. 



WetBehindtheEar said:


> I work in Electrophysiology (EP) - we put pacemakers in people (and defibrillators). It's not the spark that's the problem. It's the moving your arms around and hefting a chainsaw.



Thanks for that! I had been told repeatedly by pacemaker recipients that the spark was the problem but that never really made sense to me. What you say makes more sense and I was aware from treating shoulder patients with pacemakers that abduction past 90° wasn't a great idea for that reason. The Stihl manual says you're not meant to use a chainsaw above shoulder height anyway...



LondonNeil said:


> It does surprise me that, on here at least, it seems few guys share kit. I'd have thought things like a tractor, splitter and mill could be easily shared and worked much more cost effectively by neighbours or family ... Saws,... Maybe less so,.. To personal!



I have been reliably informed that there are two things you should never share with another man. 

1) Your wife.
2) Your chainsaw.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I was still single and in my early 20s we (my friends and I) had a lot of trouble with a motorcycle gang, and they actually murdered someone I went to Highschool with, so tensions were high. I kept the Rem 870 in the trunk of the Stang, and had a baseball bat behind the seat in case stuff got out of control.
> 
> I got pulled over by a State Trooper one night and he says "there is a baseball bat behind your seat". I replied, "Yea, and there is a baseball glove on the back seat". He looked back at me and said "Nice touch"!
> 
> We had several fights with the Huns, and one of them tried to stab me in the back after I'd beat the heck out of him, but luckily another one of them (who went to school with me) grabbed him and stopped him.
> 
> After the murder law enforcement cracked down on them heavily, and they gradually disappeared.


When I was in high school one of the big city gangs tried to get a footing in our town of 10k people. They actually had recruited a decent amount of kids until their gang leader picked a fight with the wrong kid. This fellow (also named Steve) absolutely kicked the gang leader’s ass in front of the whole gang. Best part was he was a fair skinned Irish kid with a big mop of curly red hair. The gang pretty much fell apart after that.


----------



## muad

Cold and rainy today. Was thinking about splitting my scrounge from the weekend, but I may hold off. we need the rain, so I'm good with it. I re-seeded the lawn, so the rain is welcomed to hopefully help that seed along. The dags are hard on the yard...


----------



## svk

19 degrees here. After work I’m undecided between delivering the load of aspen that’s already in my old truck And trailer to one guy or putting up a load of hardwood to the other in the new truck. Can’t wait till my son has his drivers license as we could do both.


----------



## svk

Just running through my wood inventory, I’ve still got probably 6 cords of rounds on the ground plus several more blowdown trees (mostly aspen) that are potentially scrounge-able once I check for core rot. I keep thinking I’ll run out of wood eventually around the house/cabin and have to start cutting off my family land but that hasn’t happened so far. 

You guys in hardwood country are lucky in more than one way. Our primary wood up here is aspen and white birch, both which have VERY limited window to scrounge once dead/downed plus aspen isn’t very dense. I’d love to have elk or better yet, oak that stands dead for years and is solid.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Can’t wait till my son has his drivers license as we could do both.



Be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!!


There will certainly be rules. And since he does not have his own wheels, I’ll be in charge of where and when he uses mine!


----------



## MustangMike

It is a mixed blessing and a necessary period of learning. I beat the daylights out of my parent's cars, and had minor accidents with both of them.

I even got pulled over when I raced an unmarked car, but amazingly did not get a ticket that time!

I wish you the best of luck with this difficult period, and hope the benefits out weight the negatives.

Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way around the increased insurance costs.


----------



## muad

Got a call from a friend's Dad that he had an old log splitter I might be interested in. When he said heavy duty and homemade, I was sold. Especially for the price... Free! 

Going to look at it/pick it up after work.


----------



## square1

muad said:


> Got a call from a friend's Dad that he had an old log splitter I might be interested in. When he said heavy duty and homemade, I was sold. Especially for the price... Free!
> 
> Going to look at it/pick it up after work.
> 
> View attachment 826879


That qualifies you for the You Suck thread 
Nice score!





"You Suck" Thread 2020"--Pics required!


Happy New Year to the AS crew. Time for a new "you suck" thread rev. 2020 Mods please close out 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views 23K more than 2018 wow! Keep watching for yard sales, repair shops DNF(do not fix)piles, craigs lists and... most disliked ebay, for those all important great deals...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is a mixed blessing and a necessary period of learning. I beat the daylights out of my parent's cars, and had minor accidents with both of them.
> 
> I even got pulled over when I raced an unmarked car, but amazingly did not get a ticket that time!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with this difficult period, and hope the benefits out weight the negatives.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way around the increased insurance costs.


Yeah the insurance is going to be the killer. With boys ages 12.5, 14, and 15 it’s going to suck soon.


----------



## LondonNeil

Definitely suckage muad!


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Does this look like a Speeco? It had a Briggs & Stratton originally. My uncle converted it.
> 
> View attachment 824969
> View attachment 824970
> View attachment 824971
> View attachment 824972
> View attachment 824973





farmer steve said:


> Kinda does but maybe a really old one.



My uncle says it’s about 25 years old. I asked him yesterday.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Yeah the insurance is going to be the killer. With boys ages 12.5, 14, and 15 it’s going to suck soon.


Ouch. 

As they say, pepper thy angus for when you get them on the insurance....


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> That qualifies you for the You Suck thread
> Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You Suck" Thread 2020"--Pics required!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to the AS crew. Time for a new "you suck" thread rev. 2020 Mods please close out 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views 23K more than 2018 wow! Keep watching for yard sales, repair shops DNF(do not fix)piles, craigs lists and... most disliked ebay, for those all important great deals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com



Posted, LOL.


----------



## 95custmz

Got another load of Ash, yesterday. A nice cool day to bring out the Fiskars.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> You guys in hardwood country are lucky in more than one way. Our primary wood up here is aspen and white birch, both which have VERY limited window to scrounge once dead/downed plus aspen isn’t very dense. I’d love to have* elk* or better yet, oak that stands dead for years and is solid.



What sorta burn time do you get out of an elk?


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy254 said:


> What sorta burn time do you get out of an elk?


We have those around here, but they're hard to cut down because the darn things wont stand still. Never figured the BTUs were worth the hassle!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t think they burn worth a darn, I never tried it though.


----------



## square1

Cleaned up most of the "not good enough to sell" from this winter. I give it to my neighbor for his OWB.


----------



## dancan

MustangMike said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!!


Hope he doesn't get this 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/burlington-qew-stunt-driving-308-1.5564486


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> There will certainly be rules. And since he does not have his own wheels, I’ll be in charge of where and when he uses mine!



The kids are polly packing their bags wanting you to move Lol



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/georgia-driving-teacher-terrified-and-furious-as-20-000-teens-get-licences-without-road-test-1.5561996


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> Hope he doesn't get this
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/burlington-qew-stunt-driving-308-1.5564486



That’s 191 mph for us Merican’s.


----------



## muad

Got her home!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Done, thankfully.
View of this section of fence-line. Can at least see where One Idiot Logging was.




The fence-line trees are now a few piles of slash to burn off once the fire restrictions are gone, and a pile of white firewood.


----------



## svk

Bout to turn this into fire pit wood. Mix of partially punky black ash, core punky aspen, and balsamweed. 

My friend doesn’t care what species and actually prefers green wood so people staying at his cabin don’t burn too much at once. Lol.


----------



## crowbuster

Cowboy254 said:


> What sorta burn time do you get out of an elk?



Not sure on the burn time but they a hard to keep lit and smell funny !


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Can at least see where One Idiot Logging was.
> 
> View attachment 826947



So you’re the OIL Company?


----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> So you’re the OIL Company?


yeah, sister company to hermit harvesting that will be out of lockdown as of next week, thank goodness.


----------



## svk

Turned the pile I posted further up the page into a cord of splits. 

I’m finally starting to get into splitting shape. Did the whole cord with the x25 and S2800 with only a couple quick water breaks. I’ve done 3.5 cords in the last 8 days so getting the rhythm and strength back. Those first few were brutal.


----------



## svk

Couple of scroungers. One in the woodpile, one in competition with my woodpile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

That bottom pic looks like the ink blot test.


----------



## Logger nate

Well the little echo got it done

Need a rack so I can take some back with me.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Nice work! Feels good to give back, doesn’t it?

Is that a tree suspended right next to the trail behind your moped, or optical illusion?

My son in front of a tree across a 4WD trail on a pre clearing scouting trip. I’m the one that cut it out of there when we came back in vehicles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

How did you carry the saw? I’ve put them in backpacks before, seen the Forest Service do it too.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Nice work! Feels good to give back, doesn’t it?
> 
> Is that a tree suspended right next to the trail behind you, or optical illusion?
> 
> My son in front of a tree across a 4WD trail on a pre clearing scouting trip. I’m the one that cut it out of there when we came back in vehicles.
> View attachment 827007


Thanks. Yes it does, been wanting to do some trail clearing for awhile.
Dang! That’s a big tree! What kind?
Optical illusion.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> How did you carry the saw? I’ve put them in backpacks before, seen the Forest Service do it too.


Yep

Really want to get a rack for the motorcycle though so I can take the 550, the little echo is nice but would run out of gas if you had to do much, used 3/4 of a tank for these two cuts. Really want a front rack but all the ones I’ve found so far can’t be used with a head light.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Dang! That’s a big tree! What kind?



Is lodgepole pine the only one that the grain twists like this? It is as far as I know. There’s a reason it’s called pinus contorta. It’s mostly lodgepole at that elevation, but there are a few jeffrey pine too. And a few places the elevation dips, there are red fir. In other words I’m not sure what it is, there are lodgepole around it. 




You can see a little of the bark in this shot too. MS461 didn’t blink...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here are two more shots of it. Maybe something in these pictures will help you identify it.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> That bottom pic looks like the ink blot test.


I was thinking this..


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is lodgepole pine the only one that the grain twists like this? It is as far as I know. There’s a reason it’s called pinus contorta. It’s mostly lodgepole at that elevation, but there are a few jeffrey pine too. And a few places the elevation dips, there are red fir. In other words I’m not sure what it is, there are lodgepole around it.
> 
> View attachment 827009
> 
> 
> You can see a little of the bark in this shot too. MS461 didn’t blink...
> View attachment 827010


I’ve seen ponderosa pine twist like that, that’s what I thought it was. I’ve never seen lodge pole near that big but it could be.
Nice work! Did you happen to measure it?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Well the little echo got it doneView attachment 826997
> 
> Need a rack so I can take some back with me.View attachment 826999
> View attachment 826998


Good job, man! Gotta get over there and ride that trail!


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here are two more shots of it. Maybe something in these pictures will help you identify it.
> 
> View attachment 827011
> View attachment 827012


It does kinda look lodge poly, bark looked more like lodge pole, if so biggest I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Good job, man! Gotta get over there and ride that trail!


Thanks buddy. I was thinking the same thing! Whenever your ready, would be a great time. It’s a really fun trail!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> I’ve seen ponderosa pine twist like that, that’s what I thought it was. I’ve never seen lodge pole near that big but it could be.
> Nice work! Did you happen to measure it?



We were probably above 9,000 feet. I haven’t seen ponderosa anywhere near that high, this shows elevations different trees grow at.

I don’t remember a measurement.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Wikipedia says lodgepole can achieve 7 feet diameter at chest height.

Also found this.
General: The *Jeffrey pine* may live 400 to 500 years and *can* attain immense size. It typically grows to 4 to 6 feet in diameter, and 170 to 200 feet in height. To date, the *largest Jeffrey pine* recorded in the western Sierra Nevada had a diameter of 7.5 feet, and a height of 175 feet.

So this doesn’t narrow it down.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> YepView attachment 827008
> 
> Really want to get a rack for the motorcycle though so I can take the 550, the little echo is nice but would run out of gas if you had to do much, used 3/4 of a tank for these two cuts. Really want a front rack but all the ones I’ve found so far can’t be used with a head light.


There's a couple saw carrying packs I've seen, but they don't come cheap! The old pack I use to carry the 550 kinda hangs on me like I'm carrying Sam around on my back. Gets old fast! Haha


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> We were probably above 9,000 feet. I haven’t seen ponderosa anywhere near that high, this shows elevations different trees grow at.
> 
> I don’t remember a measurement.
> 
> View attachment 827015


Oh ok yeah that’s pretty high.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> There's a couple saw carrying packs I've seen, but the don't come cheap! The old pack I use to carry the 550 kinda hangs on me like I'm carrying Sam around on my back. Gets old fast! Haha


Yeah I bet! Lol. I’ve got a pack I could probably haul the 550 in but yeah I think that’d get old fast. I’ll probably see if I can make some kind of a rack myself.


----------



## svk

Well I’m awake and my back isn’t even sore today. I was starting to worry that something was wrong with me after I was so darn sore for those first few cutting sessions.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Turned the pile I posted further up the page into a cord of splits.
> 
> I’m finally starting to get into splitting shape. Did the whole cord with the x25 and S2800 with only a couple quick water breaks. I’ve done 3.5 cords in the last 8 days so getting the rhythm and strength back. Those first few were brutal.
> 
> View attachment 826988
> View attachment 826989
> View attachment 826990



Nice work. I need to get the x27 out more. I feel lazy, and I know I'm out of shape! LOL


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Well I’m awake and my back isn’t even sore today. I was starting to worry that something was wrong with me after I was so darn sore for those first few cutting sessions.


? old age setting in steve?? lol I feel it everyday! welcome to maturity of fine aged life...


----------



## muad

Any recommendations on chainsaw mounts for a tractor? I'd like a more secure way to carry the 241 or 361 with me on the tractor. I normally have the saw in my lap, which is not the safest. 

I'd love to have something in my roll bar.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Any recommendations on chainsaw mounts for a tractor? I'd like a more secure way to carry the 241 or 361 with me on the tractor. I normally have the saw in my lap, which is not the safest.
> 
> I'd love to have something in my roll bar.


You can get skidding winches with saw holders on them .
Many guys screw a couple 2x10 together and bore cut into the seam, then use u-bolts to attach it where they want the saw. 
I think it was @Duce who had one mounted on the side of his bucket. 
When I need to carry a few of them I load all my goodies into the bucket on my chaps and use my fuel/oil jugs to keep them from rubbing on each other.
The last time I hauled them in the bucket I went to the neighbors to help out with the good sized cherry. I threw a piece of wood I keep on the front porch in the bucket as I needed a little more room. I leave that piece of plywood on the side of the house or on the front porch for setting saws on when I blowing them off so I don't have to set them down on the concrete, don't want the girls to get scratched up .
Ported 440, 261, and 2166, and a MM2252, it was a fun day and only filled up to get a couple videos, and I didn't have to touch the chains up at all.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I have done a similar thing with burning the coals down and it does work - but I think that less dense wood might work better than what I have. I have - when wood was really scarce at our place - sifted out the ash using a wire basket to get the remaining charcoal to reintroduce to the stove later on. That also works well and you get a fair bit of heat out of the charcoal but it is a good idea to put in a small bit at a time (ask me how I found out). Put too much in at one time and you drop the heat in the stove a fair bit initially as, unlike wood, there are no volatiles to get flames and heat happening straight away. But once it gets going things can get scary hot.


That's cool, well sort of lol. Did you fill the stove right up or what.
Do you export bags of charcoal to the US .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> You can get skidding winches with saw holders on them .
> Many guys screw a couple 2x10 together and bore cut into the seam, then use u-bolts to attach it where they want the saw.
> I think it was @Duce who had one mounted on the side of his bucket.
> When I need to carry a few of them I load all my goodies into the bucket on my chaps and use my fuel/oil jugs to keep them from rubbing on each other.
> The last time I hauled them in the bucket I went to the neighbors to help out with the good sized cherry. I threw a piece of wood I keep on the front porch in the bucket as I needed a little more room. I leave that piece of plywood on the side of the house or on the front porch for setting saws on when I blowing them off so I don't have to set them down on the concrete, don't want the girls to get scratched up .
> Ported 440, 261, and 2166, and a MM2252, it was a fun day and only filled up to get a couple videos, and I didn't have to touch the chains up at all.
> View attachment 827059



Thanks for the info. No bucket for me  A tractor with a loader is in my list of "needs" for the farm. I got a quote to have one mounted on my 3930, it was almost $9K. Heck, I can buy another tractor for that! 

I normally load up my little wood trailer, but with my plans to drag a bunch of logs to a spot in the woods first, I only take the tractor, chains, and a saw.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Got her home!!
> 
> View attachment 826939
> View attachment 826940
> View attachment 826941
> View attachment 826942


That thing is a beast.
I always thought if I was going to have a big splitter I would buy a hydraulic zero turn walk behind and use the drive system(pump/pumps and wheel motors) on it so I could move it around the yard, the biggest limiting factor of that is you couldn't tow it, maybe a belt drive setup would be better, or just a two wheeled tractor?


muad said:


> Thanks for the info. No bucket for me  A tractor with a loader is in my list of "needs" for the farm. I got a quote to have one mounted on my 3930, it was almost $9K. Heck, I can buy another tractor for that!
> 
> I normally load up my little wood trailer, but with my plans to drag a bunch of logs to a spot in the woods first, I only take the tractor, chains, and a saw.


That's a lot of money. I sold my first tractor with a load(also my first tractor) for 6300 iirc, it was a 2350 Kubota 2wd with a standard trans, great tractor, but I knew I wanted a 4wd and the hydro trans is such a blessing for what I do with mine.
Do you mainly skid in the winter, skidded logs can tear up some chains when they get dirty .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is lodgepole pine the only one that the grain twists like this? It is as far as I know. There’s a reason it’s called pinus contorta. It’s mostly lodgepole at that elevation, but there are a few jeffrey pine too. And a few places the elevation dips, there are red fir. In other words I’m not sure what it is, there are lodgepole around it.
> 
> View attachment 827009
> 
> 
> You can see a little of the bark in this shot too. MS461 didn’t blink...
> View attachment 827010


Looks like the common pinus trailblockus or pinus needalongerbarus, but I'm not an expert on pine lol.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That thing is a beast.
> I always thought if I was going to have a big splitter I would buy a hydraulic zero turn walk behind and use the drive system(pump/pumps and wheel motors) on it so I could move it around the yard, the biggest limiting factor of that is you couldn't tow it, maybe a belt drive setup would be better, or just a two wheeled tractor?
> 
> That's a lot of money. I sold my first tractor with a load(also my first tractor) for 6300 iirc, it was a 2350 Kubota 2wd with a standard trans, great tractor, but I knew I wanted a 4wd and the hydro trans is such a blessing for what I do with mine.
> Do you mainly skid in the winter, skidded logs can tear up some chains when they get dirty .



It's really well balanced, and surprisingly easy to move around. The axle is a little on the anemic side, so that will need attention if I want to take her down the road. 

I fired her up yesterday. I need a new battery, but otherwise she runs great. The cylinder moves really slow, so I need to see about changing that.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> It's really well balanced, and surprisingly easy to move around. The axle is a little on the anemic side, so that will need attention if I want to take her down the road.
> 
> I fired her up yesterday. I need a new battery, but otherwise she runs great. The cylinder moves really slow, so I need to see about changing that.


There are some nice axles on CL for sale, I think I have a nice one without brakes saved for 75, I'll see if it's still around. The bigger wheels make them roll easy.
If you went with a smaller ram that would speed it up a lot, I see those on CL often to, search "splitter" and "spliter", many misspell it and I've gotten some great deals because no-one saw them .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> There are some nice axles on CL for sale, I think I have a nice one without brakes saved for 75, I'll see if it's still around. The bigger wheels make them roll easy.
> If you went with a smaller ram that would speed it up a lot, I see those on CL often to, search "splitter" and "spliter", many misspell it and I've gotten some great deals because no-one saw them .



So smaller ram vs faster pump?


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> So smaller ram vs faster pump?


Either will work, but a larger pump also needs more power which means it drinks more fuel.
Finding a good balance is always difficult which is why I like a lot of the older store bought 22ton unit's, not to big which is nice for moving them, plenty of power for what I do, and they are fairly quick.
Here's the axle I was thinking of, nice torsion axle for towing. Not sure how difficult they are to shorten, never cut into one, but I'm sure theres plenty of info out there. If it's like a normal axle it would be real easy.








Trailer axel - farm & garden - by owner - sale


3500# never used before torsion trailer axel 517 202 two five eight one



lansing.craigslist.org




Here's something to drive it around the yard with, not too far from you .








DR Dump Wagon - heavy equipment - by owner - sale


Dr Power Wagon. Will haul cement, wood, rocks just about anything up to 1000lbs. I upgraded the...



limaohio.craigslist.org


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Either will work, but a larger pump also needs more power which means it drinks more fuel.
> Finding a good balance is always difficult which is why I like a lot of the older store bought 22ton unit's, not to big which is nice for moving them, plenty of power for what I do, and they are fairly quick.
> Here's the axle I was thinking of, nice torsion axle for towing. Not sure how difficult they are to shorten, never cut into one, but I'm sure theres plenty of info out there. If it's like a normal axle it would be real easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer axel - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> 3500# never used before torsion trailer axel 517 202 two five eight one
> 
> 
> 
> lansing.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to drive it around the yard with, not too far from you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR Dump Wagon - heavy equipment - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Dr Power Wagon. Will haul cement, wood, rocks just about anything up to 1000lbs. I upgraded the...
> 
> 
> 
> limaohio.craigslist.org



Nice! 

Thanks for the leads 

I'll try the smaller ram first, then go from there.


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> There's a couple saw carrying packs I've seen, but they don't come cheap!





Logger nate said:


> Yeah I bet! Lol. I’ve got a pack I could probably haul the 550 in but yeah I think that’d get old fast. I’ll probably see if I can make some kind of a rack myself.



There were a couple of threads about converting back pack and military surplus packs for carrying saws. Unfortunately, many of the photos were lost, but there still might be some ideas in there:






Let ALICE carry it!!


Ok - so it's winter and I'm bored. I've been thinking of a way to get all my saw gear back in the bush for making trails on my property. It's a PITA to hand carry all the stuff. Finally came up with an idea. . . . let ALICE carry it all! For you guys that were in the ARMY like I was, you know...




www.arboristsite.com









chainsaw backpack


I do trail maintenance that requires carrying a chainsaw into the woods. Sometimes we'll have to hike in a few miles so a backpack to carry in the saw, fuel, oil, and other supplies would be nice. Any tips on making one or where to buy an affordable one?




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Looks like the common pinus trailblockus or pinus needalongerbarus, but I'm not an expert on pine lol.



Hilarious! I’ll have to remember those.


----------



## MustangMike

The Eccoboost F-150 is just over a year old and just rolled over 6,000 miles today.

I don't think using Mobil 1 oil (0-40wt) had any negative effect on fuel consumption, but the Blizzak tires sure did. Those Michelins that came from the factory must have a low rolling resistance.

Don't have many miles on this tank (less than 30), just went to TS + back, and played off a light running the engine about 5,000 for a bit, and I am still averaging over 20 MPG on this tank! Of course, I drove it "soft" the rest of the time, but for local driving with a full size truck, I'm happy!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> The Eccoboost F-150 is just over a year old and just rolled over 6,000 miles today.
> 
> I don't think using Mobil 1 oil (0-40wt) had any negative effect on fuel consumption, but the Blizzak tires shore did. Those Michelins that came from the factory must have a low rolling resistance.
> 
> Don't have many miles on this tank (less than 30), just went to TS + back, and played off a light running the engine about 5,000 for a bit, and I am still averaging over 20 MPG on this tank! Of course, I drove it "soft" the rest of the time, but for local driving with a full size truck, I'm happy!



Love the Ecoboost motors. My Taurus SHO was a dream to drive, had endless acceleration, and I averaged 21-22mpg. 

20MPG in a truck is amazing!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The Eccoboost F-150 is just over a year old and just rolled over 6,000 miles today.
> 
> I don't think using Mobil 1 oil (0-40wt) had any negative effect on fuel consumption, but the Blizzak tires shore did. Those Michelins that came from the factory must have a low rolling resistance.
> 
> Don't have many miles on this tank (less than 30), just went to TS + back, and played off a light running the engine about 5,000 for a bit, and I am still averaging over 20 MPG on this tank! Of course, I drove it "soft" the rest of the time, but for local driving with a full size truck, I'm happy!


I've found you always pay, sometimes you pay up front, sometimes during, and sometimes down the road, but you always pay. The hope is that you don't have to pay at every stage of the way, I've had those, and it wasn't fun .
Sure is amazing what some of the new equipment gets for fuel economy, now, if it lasts as long as the older, that's to be seen.

You guys ever watch this guys vids.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> You can get skidding winches with saw holders on them .
> Many guys screw a couple 2x10 together and bore cut into the seam, then use u-bolts to attach it where they want the saw.
> I think it was @Duce who had one mounted on the side of his bucket.
> When I need to carry a few of them I load all my goodies into the bucket on my chaps and use my fuel/oil jugs to keep them from rubbing on each other.
> The last time I hauled them in the bucket I went to the neighbors to help out with the good sized cherry. I threw a piece of wood I keep on the front porch in the bucket as I needed a little more room. I leave that piece of plywood on the side of the house or on the front porch for setting saws on when I blowing them off so I don't have to set them down on the concrete, don't want the girls to get scratched up .
> Ported 440, 261, and 2166, and a MM2252, it was a fun day and only filled up to get a couple videos, and I didn't have to touch the chains up at all.
> View attachment 827059


Just wondering. Could one of those bar scabbards be mounted to use as a saw carrier? Maybe too flimsy to stand up to the vibration, etc.
d for a carry mount? Probably too flimsy to stand up tothe vibration, etc.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> The Eccoboost F-150 is just over a year old and just rolled over 6,000 miles today.
> 
> I don't think using Mobil 1 oil (0-40wt) had any negative effect on fuel consumption, but the Blizzak tires shore did. Those Michelins that came from the factory must have a low rolling resistance.
> 
> Don't have many miles on this tank (less than 30), just went to TS + back, and played off a light running the engine about 5,000 for a bit, and I am still averaging over 20 MPG on this tank! Of course, I drove it "soft" the rest of the time, but for local driving with a full size truck, I'm happy!


I have the 3.5 wearing 2013 tin. There was a noticeable improvement in fuel economy once it got over 25000 miles. Not sure if the 2.7 does the same thing but it would be nice.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Sitting at home waiting for the gravel guy to show to bring gravel for the road association 
. He was supposed to come yesterday and cancelled after he was supposed to be here. He’s running two hours late today. I’ve had to take two afternoons off to take care of this. 

Unfortunately it always happens this way with contractors.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Just wondering. Could one of those bar scabbards be mounted to use as a saw carrier? Maybe too flimsy to stand up to the vibration, etc.
> d for a carry mount? Probably too flimsy to stand up tothe vibration, etc.


They're pretty flimsy, the ones that attach to the older saw cases are a lot stronger and could work, but probably wouldn't last very long either.
I would like to put one on my ride, just haven't made it happen yet.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, well sort of lol. Did you fill the stove right up or what.
> Do you export bags of charcoal to the US .



I put in what I thought was the equivalent of a typical load of wood. It cooled the stove off significantly at first then after a bit (I wasn't watching closely enough) with the air fully open it became incandescent. I only did it like that once! However, adding a little bit at a time works well. 

Another thing I have done WRT burning down coals is to spread the coal bed out evenly then put two large V shaped splits in with the pointy bit downwards (sometimes leaning against each other to keep them upright) so there is minimum coverage of the coals and still a strong draw of air. By the time those bits have become coals themselves, most of the other coals have gone.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Sitting at home waiting for the gravel guy to show to bring gravel for the road association
> . He was supposed to come yesterday and cancelled after he was supposed to be here. He’s running two hours late today. I’ve had to take two afternoons off to take care of this.
> 
> Unfortunately it always happens this way with contractors.



Funny. We’re having gates and fence replaced on the south side of the house, originally supposed to have been done Friday & Saturday. Then on Wednesday he asks if they can come Thursday & Friday instead, yeah sure. Supposed to have been here between 7 & 8:30 Thursday morning, didn't get here until 1:30. Called at 9:00 to tell me they’d be here at 12:30. I didn’t hear the phone, and he didn’t leave a message. Friday they got more done, no showed Saturday. Sunday off. More done yesterday, but still not finished. Not sure if they’ll be here today, waiting for the gates to be built. Wouldn’t give me a show up time for today, yesterday. I called a while ago to find out what’s going on. Frustrating people. At first I thought “great”, it’ll only take two days, then I can go to our mountain place and do more with the trees and brush. Here we are on six days.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> You guys ever watch this guys vids.




That's amazing. Serious skill. I'd love to be able to make things like that - or even half as good - but I can only do destruction, not construction (at the moment). I have been thinking about taking some woodworking classes to try to become a bit less useless in that area, might have to get a bit more serious about it.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> The Eccoboost F-150 is just over a year old and just rolled over 6,000 miles today.
> 
> I don't think using Mobil 1 oil (0-40wt) had any negative effect on fuel consumption, but the Blizzak tires shore did. Those Michelins that came from the factory must have a low rolling resistance.
> 
> Don't have many miles on this tank (less than 30), just went to TS + back, and played off a light running the engine about 5,000 for a bit, and I am still averaging over 20 MPG on this tank! Of course, I drove it "soft" the rest of the time, but for local driving with a full size truck, I'm happy!


I'm at just about 75K on the 2009 150. It has the 4.6 V-8. 19.5 mpg today pulling about 3000 lbs with the trailer. 5w20 synthetic oil every 5000 miles since new.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny. We’re having gates and fence replaced on the south side of the house, originally supposed to have been done Friday & Saturday. Then on Wednesday he asks if they can come Thursday & Friday instead, yeah sure. Supposed to have been here between 7 & 8:30 Thursday morning, didn't get here until 1:30. Called at 9:00 to tell me they’d be here at 12:30. I didn’t hear the phone, and he didn’t leave a message. Friday they got more done, no showed Saturday. Sunday off. More done yesterday, but still not finished. Not sure if they’ll be here today, waiting for the gates to be built. Wouldn’t give me a show up time for today, yesterday. I called a while ago to find out what’s going on. Frustrating people. At first I thought “great”, it’ll only take two days, then I can go to our mountain place and do more with the trees and brush. Here we are on six days.


Frustrating for sure. Basically it’s a balancing act to string along as many customers as possible. 

My guy showed up on time to the pushed back pushed back time. He’s delivered 4 loads so far and should be here with the fifth of six soon. 

He nearly got stuck spreading one load as the shoulder was very muddy. Glad I didn’t have to try and pull him out.


----------



## Haywire

My Ford F150's got this neat feature where you never have to change the oil. It automatically burns off the old oil and you just add a quart of new oil at every fill up. By the time you've driven 3000 miles you've already done 2 full, 6 quart oil changes! It's brilliant! 
My hat's off to the lads in Detroit for coming up with that one!


----------



## svk

Some sawing tonight:


----------



## svk

Twenty yards on this spot to raise it. Neighbor refused to allow a culvert so we raised the grade of the road. Now the water will run across his driveway instead of washing out our road every spring.


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> My Ford F150's got this neat feature where you never have to change the oil. It automatically burns off the old oil and you just add a quart of new oil at every fill up. By the time you've driven 3000 miles you've already done 2 full, 6 quart oil changes! It's brilliant!
> My hat's off to the lads in Detroit for coming up with that one!



The old man had a Ford Anglia when he was young, he said you'd stop at the servo to fill up the oil and top up the petrol (gas).


----------



## mountainguyed67

Was the culvert to be across his driveway? Or across the road?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Basically it’s a balancing act to string along as many customers as possible.



Yes, but some do it better than others. 



svk said:


> He nearly got stuck spreading one load as the shoulder was very muddy. Glad I didn’t have to try and pull him out.



A semi? Or smaller? My loader would pull a semi out, but I don have anything else I would try it with. Would break something.


----------



## JustJeff

I've killed it!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Sitting at home waiting for the gravel guy to show to bring gravel for the road association
> . He was supposed to come yesterday and cancelled after he was supposed to be here. He’s running two hours late today. I’ve had to take two afternoons off to take care of this.
> 
> Unfortunately it always happens this way with contractors.


Do the same with his payment?

Philbert


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but some do it better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> A semi? Or smaller? My loader would pull a semi out, but I don have anything else I would try it with. Would break something.


Ford 9000, if he got stuck he would be there for a while lol.


----------



## svk

Well he got all of the loads delivered so despite the tardiness I’m happy with the job. I put in a full shift this afternoon between spreading 40 yards of class 5 and processing that oak.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Was the culvert to be across his driveway? Or across the road?


Across the road. Basically to drain the low area to the right of his fire number pole. It has washed out the road every year since the original owner built that place.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> It has washed out the road every year since the original owner built that place.



That‘s a clue a culvert is needed.

The Forest Road to our undisclosed location has a stream crossing about three miles down that has run over the road the last three winters/springs, not this year though. During high runoff a lot of sand comes down with the water and plugs the culvert, not that much runoff this year. I’m not sure if it has cleared on its own, or the Forest Service has cleared it. I’ve told them about it and they seem surprised. Needs a bigger culvert pipe.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Ford 9000, if he got stuck he would be there for a while lol.



This one‘s a 4WD.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I put in what I thought was the equivalent of a typical load of wood. It cooled the stove off significantly at first then after a bit (I wasn't watching closely enough) with the air fully open it became incandescent. I only did it like that once! However, adding a little bit at a time works well.
> 
> Another thing I have done WRT burning down coals is to spread the coal bed out evenly then put two large V shaped splits in with the pointy bit downwards (sometimes leaning against each other to keep them upright) so there is minimum coverage of the coals and still a strong draw of air. By the time those bits have become coals themselves, most of the other coals have gone.


Sounds exciting .
When I first got the stove I loaded it full of box elder, it was a little wet, but by the time it got going it wouldn't stop, I didn't know what to do I was pretty concerned. Since then I've had it way hotter with no worries, and other times hotter than that with a bit of concern .

I like to put a large flat piece over the top of the coals, I have air that comes in on the front bottom and it will blow right on the coals, works well, but many times I have to do it a few times which can take a bit of time. 


Cowboy254 said:


> That's amazing. Serious skill. I'd love to be able to make things like that - or even half as good - but I can only do destruction, not construction (at the moment). I have been thinking about taking some woodworking classes to try to become a bit less useless in that area, might have to get a bit more serious about it.


Isn't it. I'd enjoy making some wood projects, but I also would like to get setup for metal fab, I really enjoy that.
My parents have a nice setup in their basement, it's always clean though lol.
I was happy to send a few logs down the rd yesterday so something other than firewood could be made out of them .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny. We’re having gates and fence replaced on the south side of the house, originally supposed to have been done Friday & Saturday. Then on Wednesday he asks if they can come Thursday & Friday instead, yeah sure. Supposed to have been here between 7 & 8:30 Thursday morning, didn't get here until 1:30. Called at 9:00 to tell me they’d be here at 12:30. I didn’t hear the phone, and he didn’t leave a message. Friday they got more done, no showed Saturday. Sunday off. More done yesterday, but still not finished. Not sure if they’ll be here today, waiting for the gates to be built. Wouldn’t give me a show up time for today, yesterday. I called a while ago to find out what’s going on. Frustrating people. At first I thought “great”, it’ll only take two days, then I can go to our mountain place and do more with the trees and brush. Here we are on six days.


I'm patiently waiting for the Gates to be taken down .
Hope you get all your gates and fences up though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the Gates to be taken down .
> Hope you get all your gates and fences up though.



He said if it wasn’t today it would be tomorrow, I have no confidence in what they say though.

We have a puppy we need to contain, it wouldn’t be safe for him if he got out.


----------



## square1

muad said:


> I normally load up my little wood trailer, but with my plans to drag a bunch of logs to a spot in the woods first, I only take the tractor, chains, and a saw.


When I use the Jubilee (no bucket) for a day of dragging logs I load up all the needed items (saws, chains, oil, gas, wedges, PPE, lunch, etc... on the woods trailer and take it out to a convenient spot in the woods. May move it a time or two during the day. Sometimes the extra trip at the end of the day when I'm beat to retrieve the trailer is a PITA but it beats trying to make do without all the gear.


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> When I use the Jubilee (no bucket) for a day of dragging logs I load up all the needed items (saws, chains, oil, gas, wedges, PPE, lunch, etc... on the woods trailer and take it out to a convenient spot in the woods. May move it a time or two during the day. Sometimes the extra trip at the end of the day when I'm beat to retrieve the trailer is a PITA but it beats trying to make do without all the gear.



That might be the best bet. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> That‘s a clue a culvert is needed.


Yep, but when it floods the road and becomes someone else’s problem, I guess he considered the problem to be solved (shrug).

Now it will pool up on his driveway instead and when it drains it will drain across his driveway.


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> What yr is the chevy?


72 c20


----------



## djg james

Yesterday, I drove by the log yard. There was some W. oak that I needed to fill a rack so i went back and got my gear. Got some other goodies, Honey Locus and Hedge. All hardwoods  . Had to empty truck and trailer before dinner because of the weight. Left the large 4'Hedge on the trailer overnight. I used a cheap HF winch attached to the tongue to get it on the tilt trailer. Might have to use it again to get it off the trailer. Run the cable under the trailer and pull from behind. I plan on using some of the Hedge for outside benches, etc. That's why I left it whole.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Yesterday, I cut down a quite big hard maple,






and a red oak,






along with a few others... The maple was a SOB to get down and is a good stick, for firewood,






I really need to put a 24" bar on my 562xp! Anyway, the oak does have a couple 8' 6" saw logs in it,






I have more damaged trees to cut out as I get to them, but maybe not this spring though as the heat is on it's way here...

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> I really need to put a 24" bar on my 562xp!



What size is on it now?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Yep, but when it floods the road and becomes someone else’s problem, I guess he considered the problem to be solved (shrug).



Sounds like he’s telling you that you can’t do something with the main access road that everyone’s driveway takes off of, how does he have the authority to do that? I would think the main road is none of his business. Do you have an easement, or right of way in the deed? If so, you have the right to maintain it.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds like he’s telling you that you can’t do something with the main access road that everyone’s driveway takes off of, how does he have the authority to do that? I would think the main road is none of his business. Do you have an easement, or right of way in the deed? If so, you have the right to maintain it.


I totally understand what you are saying (and agree with you). His supposed concern was that we would impact his driveway by putting in the culvert and he needs every inch of it for backing trailers into the area to the right of the picture (although in reality he did not as I could clearly see where the vehicles had been driving into said area and they were nowhere near the area we wanted to work on). Secondly, I was not the person who asked him for permission to put it in so it is very possible that my other neighbor did not adequately/accurately relay our requested plan. But knowing that he had been hesitant to allow work along his section of the road in the past is what compelled me to move on to "Plan B" of raising the road versus trying to convince him that we need a culvert. It is a bit frustrating as he and his father needed variances in the past and none of the neighbors objected to them, but something as simple as a culvert installed at no charge to him was an issue.

Secondly, if we had pushed the agenda it could certainly have caused ill will, especially towards me because everyone knows I am the spark plug/driving force to keep road improvements going. Since everyone on the road gets along (which is tough thing to achieve with 13 landowners) it is better left that way. In the past a couple of our neighbors have taken (frivolous) legal action against each other, but all of them are now dead and their places have changed hands. He is a good neighbor in the respect that his family (including two teen boys) are very quiet so (knock on wood) you never need to worry about them causing any issues. Side note-they are very private people (especially his wife), they had lived there for 12 years before I saw his wife face to face and the only reason why I finally met her was because I flagged her down on the road to warn her of a tree that had fallen further up the road. I literally could not have picked her out of a lineup before that.

As a small silver lining, after we decided to raise the road, we discovered the phone line runs right through the culvert area so that would have been a rude awakening to sever. Anyone know how much it costs to fix a line? We had no idea there were any lines in the area. I guess it pays to call gopher state so they mark the lines, plus their service is free!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you have an easement, or right of way in the deed? If so, you have the right to maintain it.


Good question. The road has been there over 60 years and their home is the newest lot to be developed, ca 1996.

Two neighbors got in a squabble a while back and neighbor 1 ended up losing the lawsuit and having to build a new driveway so they did not cross neighbor 2's property. Which was obnoxious as neighbor 1 was one of the first, or the first place on the road and neighbor 2 moved in 35 years later. The dumbest thing was both places changed hands and now everyone uses the original driveway and the "new driveway" further down the road is falling into dispair. Poor lady spent 20% of her sale proceeds to put in that new driveway.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I totally understand what you are saying (and agree with you). His supposed concern was that we would impact his driveway by putting in the culvert and he needs every inch of it for backing trailers into the area to the right of the picture (although in reality he did not as I could clearly see where the vehicles had been driving into said area and they were nowhere near the area we wanted to work on). Secondly, I was not the person who asked him for permission to put it in so it is very possible that my other neighbor did not adequately/accurately relay our requested plan. But knowing that he had been hesitant to allow work along his section of the road in the past is what compelled me to move on to "Plan B" of raising the road versus trying to convince him that we need a culvert. It is a bit frustrating as he and his father needed variances in the past and none of the neighbors objected to them, but something as simple as a culvert installed at no charge to him was an issue.
> 
> Secondly, if we had pushed the agenda it could certainly have caused ill will, especially towards me because everyone knows I am the spark plug/driving force to keep road improvements going. Since everyone on the road gets along (which is tough thing to achieve with 13 landowners) it is better left that way. In the past a couple of our neighbors have taken (frivolous) legal action against each other, but all of them are now dead and their places have changed hands. He is a good neighbor in the respect that his family (including two teen boys) are very quiet so (knock on wood) you never need to worry about them causing any issues. Side note-they are very private people (especially his wife), they had lived there for 12 years before I saw his wife face to face and the only reason why I finally met her was because I flagged her down on the road to warn her of a tree that had fallen further up the road. I literally could not have picked her out of a lineup before that.
> 
> As a small silver lining, after we decided to raise the road, we discovered the phone line runs right through the culvert area so that would have been a rude awakening to sever. Anyone know how much it costs to fix a line? We had no idea there were any lines in the area. I guess it pays to call gopher state so they mark the lines, plus their service is free!



I understand all of this, sounds like politics. The issue is only postponed, as the problem is gonna be his now.

The Forest Service has a 50 foot wide easement through our property (I read it in our deed), for the main road that accesses the area. The property lines are all north, south, east, and west, but the road winds around with the contours of the land. Others have the road on their property too. As I see it, that’s theirs to maintain as they see fit. I could make suggestions, but they don’t have to listen to me. The road only uses about 12 to 20 feet, not all 50 feet.

We had underground lines marked once. They marked them wrong, a few feet off. We just found it, and followed it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> What size is on it now?


20" and I like that length on it, it's just there are times It could be a bit longer and I already do have a 24" bar for it...

I also have a Jonsered 2260, I'll leave a 20" on that saw...

SR


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I understand all of this, sounds like politics. The issue is only postponed, as the problem is gonna be his now.



And when it happens, that is when @svk says "Remember how we wanted to put that culvert in..."?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I understand all of this, sounds like politics. The issue is only postponed, as the problem is gonna be his now.


Truth! I do not know if it is a control issue, indifference, or something else......but no longer my problem! We offered to fix the issue for no charge and he declined. We also informed the entire road association of our intent to raise the road and suggested anyone with an issue should contact the prez of the association. He heard nothing.


----------



## KiwiBro

What does the law say? Local bylaw? Does the law allow the road association to decide or do they still have to defer to some bylaws/regulations? I, as much if not more than most, love to stick it to obstructive peanuts, but only up to what is clearly permitted by law.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Took down another Doug fir today. Getting some nice saw logs out of these trees. Let the sunshine in, brother!
> *View attachment 827358
> View attachment 827359
> *



looks like the bark beetles missed that place. Lucky.

Campground?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Haywire said:


> My Ford F150's got this neat feature where you never have to change the oil. It automatically burns off the old oil and you just add a quart of new oil at every fill up. By the time you've driven 3000 miles you've already done 2 full, 6 quart oil changes! It's brilliant!
> My hat's off to the lads in Detroit for coming up with that one!


I had a 2004 F350 with a 6.0 diesel. It was designed to just keep adding oil as it ran out of rear crank seal. What a time saver mine was also.


----------



## Philbert

Beat you all: had a '68 VW micro bus with a cracked engine casing. Only held 2-1/2 quarts of oil when full. 

I shoved a metal tube up to the crack and epoxied it place. Placed a plastic jug below and collected the leaking oil. 

Drove around the country like that. About every 200 miles the 'low oil' light would come on; we would pull over, pour the oil back in, top it off, push start the vehicle, and continue on our way. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Did a bunch of stumping along the roadway. Dulled the chain but didn’t damage the cutting edges of the full chisel chain so I can sharpen by hand. Then I put on a scrounged bar and chain to finish up the cuts. Finally made one working combo with all of the miscellaneous bars and chains I’ve scrounged!


----------



## svk

I laugh when I set this saw down and it tips onto the side.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, it was another really nice day today, so off I go to get out the two tree's I cut down yesterday, and that hard maple was a bruiser! 

Looks like I'm going to need a longer chain to get this one! 







I also carry a 10 footer, 5/16 grade 70, so no worries! So, I get it hooked up and I winched the log out to the tractor,






and I got started skidding it out, AND that maple sure made the front end light on my tractor!






Once out, I grabbed Jonny (2260) and cut the oak into two 8' 6", and the maple into 10-12 foot logs, and got loaded up,






and it made one he!! of a load!






and I headed home! Now to get that maple cut into firewood!

SR


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I laugh when I set this saw down and it tips onto the side.



Always happens when they put too much Ethanol in the Gas!!!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> Always happens when they put too much Ethanol in the Gas!!!


Yup. Like alcohol and firearms, alcohol and power equipment are a bad combination.


----------



## svk

I’ve wrestled logs all spring cause I couldn’t find my Timber jack. Now that I’m done working around the house it revealed itself.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Hope you get all your gates and fences up though.



They got them usable today, still have finishing up to do though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Steve, does the neighbour own the gravel quarry? Nice income selling you gravel each spring.

He's going to be raising his drive next spring though and then you are back to square one, surely.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Steve, does the neighbour own the gravel quarry? Nice income selling you gravel each spring.
> 
> He's going to be raising his drive next spring though and then you are back to square one, surely.


The gravel comes from about 7 miles away. He’s got a good operation going there.

If no-culvert neighbor decided to raise his entire driveway that might actually solve the problem too. Cause once there’s no area for the water to pool, we don’t have to deal with it flooding then washing out. But honestly I don’t see that happening. He’s a busy guy running the family business but besides snowmobiling he’s never outside.


----------



## svk

We had rain most of the night starting at dark which was actually nice to get because it was getting really dry up here. I was happy that it held off til later so I could get a couple of hours of projects in. It’s going to get green in a hurry up here now.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> I laugh when I set this saw down and it tips onto the side.
> View attachment 827466


Give it another leg.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Give it another leg.


Someone, I believe Brad Snelling designed a kick stand that attached to the bucking spike.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> Someone, I believe Brad Snelling designed a kick stand that attached to the bucking spike.


Wouldn't just an outside spike keep it upright?


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Wouldn't just an outside spike keep it upright?


yes of some kind


----------



## Philbert

Duce said:


> Wouldn't just an outside spike keep it upright?





svk said:


> yes of some kind


Or, leaning it against a rock?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Just gonna leave this here






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

About a third cord of split hardwood so far. Slow going even with the S2800. Trying to fill the trailer before dark which may or may not happen.


----------



## muad

Guy on FB posted some pics of his saw haul setup on his tractor. Gonna see about ordering this and mounting it to my roll bar. 



Amazon.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> Guy on FB posted some pics of his saw haul setup on his tractor. Gonna see about ordering this and mounting it to my roll bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 827750
> View attachment 827751
> View attachment 827753



Why does that cost about three times what it looks like it should?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why does that cost about three times what it looks like it should?


Because they expect anyone with the $$$ to buy a tractor will spend $$ to buy their accessory.


----------



## svk

The rain showed up so I didn’t get much more wood done. Oh well there’s always tomorrow.


----------



## svk

I think the 154 will be getting a muffler mod and timing advance this weekend.


----------



## KiwiBro

A couple of chainsaw mounts for the tractor are on my to-do Winter hibernation/mods list. It's a long list.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why does that cost about three times what it looks like it should?



Yeah, not real impressed with the price. I think it's worth about half what they're asking. 

But, if it does what I need and is well built, I may pull the trigger. Actually, I may send it to the wife as a gift idea for the next bday or Christmas.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Because they expect anyone with the $$$ to buy a tractor will spend $$ to buy their accessory.



The green paint guys can afford it, not us lowly blue paint owners. LOL!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> The rain showed up so I didn’t get much more wood done. Oh well there’s always tomorrow.


Same here. Haven't checked the gauge yet, but we for a good soaking. 

I have two loads to split, which I hope to get done tomorrow after work. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> A couple of chainsaw mounts for the tractor are on my to-do Winter hibernation/mods list. It's a long list.



Please share when you do! Would love to see what you come up with. 

A good buddy of mine is a tool maker, and I'm tempted to pick his brain. knowing him, he'd have something built for me in a few days...

I'm truly blessed with some amazing friends.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

That chainsaw holder wouldn't be hard to build at all...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> Please share when you do! Would love to see what you come up with.
> 
> A good buddy of mine is a tool maker, and I'm tempted to pick his brain. knowing him, he'd have something built for me in a few days...
> 
> I'm truly blessed with some amazing friends.


Will do but it won't be fancy. Just plywood laminated together. CCA preservative green, until that silvers off in the sun ;-)


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> The green paint guys can afford it, not us lowly blue paint owners. LOL!



Just one particular shade of green?


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> The green paint guys can afford it, not us lowly blue paint owners. LOL!


----------



## JustJeff

Surely this could be made to work on a tractor or atv or snowmobile...with a little ingenuity.





Bannon Chainsaw Holder | Northern Tool


This Bannon Chainsaw Holder easily mounts on a Bannon 1,400-Lb. or 1,600-Lb. Utility Trailer (Item#s 55288 or 55289, sold s...




m.northerntool.com





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Surely this could be made to work on a tractor or atv or snowmobile...with a little ingenuity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bannon Chainsaw Holder | Northern Tool
> 
> 
> This Bannon Chainsaw Holder easily mounts on a Bannon 1,400-Lb. or 1,600-Lb. Utility Trailer (Item#s 55288 or 55289, sold s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.northerntool.com



Absolutely. That's a whole lot more affordable too. 

The one thing that got me on the Saw Haul was the scabbard, and that it's 100% made in the USA.


----------



## svk

More rain overnight. Things should really start greening up now.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> More rain overnight. Things should really start greening up now.


will be mowing by end of next week... oh how fun begins? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> will be mowing by end of next week... oh how fun begins? lol


Yup. I have to put a new starter gear on the mower I bought last year. Haven’t ever been able to mow with the darn thing yet.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> More rain overnight. Things should really start greening up now.



I'm hoping this rain helps all the lawn seed I put down. Yard has a lot of bare spots from the dags (yes, that is spelled right). 

They're hard on the yard. I spread a 50lb bag over the front and back yards (about an acre I'd guess).


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I'm hoping this rain helps all the lawn seed I put down. Yard has a lot of bare spots from the dags (yes, that is spelled right).
> 
> They're hard on the yard. I spread a 50lb bag over the front and back yards (about an acre I'd guess).


Yeah between the pee burning the grass and the land mines, owning dogs can be fun!!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Yeah between the pee burning the grass and the land mines, owning dogs can be fun!!!



Indeed, especially when you have as many as we do. St. Bernard/Great Pyrenees crosses, so imagine the size of said landmines....


----------



## MustangMike

We have an English Mastiff next door that goes about 250!


----------



## MustangMike

Cut a few small trees at the Fish + Game club yesterday. The MMWS w/20" light bar is great for both limbing and bucking!

Lots more to do over the next week or two.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> We have an English Mastiff next door that goes about 250!



Dang!!! Our biggest male was 130 when he was fixed at 9 months old. He's 3 now, and it MUCH bigger. Not sure how much he weighs, but I'm sure he's mid to high 100s.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chucker said:


> will be mowing by end of next week... oh how fun begins? lol



I never stopped mowing this winter. It’s not full coverage like summer, but still something to mow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here’s one for a dirt bike, it’s expensive too. $139.95. There’s more to it though. 









Enduro Engineering Dirt Bike Chainsaw Mount Holder for Trail Clearing Trimming | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Enduro Engineering Dirt Bike Chainsaw Mount Holder for Trail Clearing Trimming at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> They got them usable today, still have finishing up to do though.



Fence and gates are all done now. They did a good job in the end, just frustrating delays.

I’m almost done installing a trailer brake controller on my truck, I only had one on my other vehicle. So should get up to where the wood is within a couple days.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here’s one for a dirt bike, it’s expensive too. $139.95. There’s more to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enduro Engineering Dirt Bike Chainsaw Mount Holder for Trail Clearing Trimming | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Enduro Engineering Dirt Bike Chainsaw Mount Holder for Trail Clearing Trimming at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 827918



That looks more secure for sure.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> That looks more secure for sure.



Maybe Nate will like it. Or give him ideas.


----------



## hamish

Just another day in May!


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Cut a few small trees at the Fish + Game club yesterday. Lots more to do over the next week or two.



You know what to do


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe Nate will like it. Or give him ideas.


Thanks, I like that. Just won’t work with headlight  . Maybe I could cut a hole in it and shim it out somehow..


----------



## woodchip rookie

bur oak....worth it? Buddy has a MONSTER down in his yard. Not only the biggest bur oak I have ever seen but one of the biggest trees down on the ground I have seen


----------



## Logger nate

Firewood cutting on national forests opened today, rain and snow today but I had to go, been too long

No snow down lower, just rain, oh well sure nice to be out. Wife wanted chickens so cut some lodge pole logs to hopefully cut boards out of for the coop. 

Enlisted the drill winch for the bigger ones, dragging, packing them not as much fun as it used to be, lol

Found some more that made it to the road without skidding to finish the load


Drove up the other high road to check snow depth, after going through some deep patches decided to turn around before I got stuck


Blue sky on the way back


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Firewood cutting on national forests opened todayView attachment 828014
> 
> View attachment 828018



Nice looking forest, and nice load.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Firewood cutting on national forests opened today, rain and snow today but I had to go, been too longView attachment 828008
> 
> No snow down lower, just rain, oh well sure nice to be out. Wife wanted chickens so cut some lodge pole logs to hopefully cut boards out of for the coop. View attachment 828014
> 
> Enlisted the drill winch for the bigger ones, dragging, packing them not as much fun as it used to be, lolView attachment 828015
> View attachment 828016
> Found some more that made it to the road without skidding to finish the loadView attachment 828017
> View attachment 828018
> 
> Drove up the other high road to check snow depth, after going through some deep patches decided to turn around before I got stuck
> View attachment 828019
> 
> Blue sky on the way backView attachment 828020


Awesome


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> ...



Mill it!!!

Beat you to it, Kiwi.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, quick scrounge with/for Ross this morning. Actually, I'm surprised that @H-Ranch hasn't pointed out that I haven't scrounged for three weeks. Anyway. Went out to Mark's farm and he directed us to a couple of decent peppermint logs that he had dragged out for us. Sure was a time saver. A number of white gum logs and branches there but Mark had other plans for those. 




Did the damage with the MMWS 241 and Limby; the 460 didn't get a look in. One less saw I have to sharpen then with all the dirt and crud in the bark. I took care to minimise contact with the dirty bark but eventually resigned myself to the fact that I'd be sharpening both and just got it done. The wood was great though, all dry other than the bottom couple of rounds. 




Fiskared up all the rounds pretty easily and loaded up. Ross's 8x5ft trailer has a cage and you could fit a large amount of wood in there but it is single axle and the trailer has done a lot of work so he doesn't push his luck. A bit over a cube in there. Took the roots as well for his firepit.




Perhaps just under a cube in my trailer for 2 cubes all up. We were cut, split, loaded and out of there in no time.


----------



## LondonNeil

woodchip rookie said:


> bur oak....worth it? Buddy has a MONSTER down in his yard. Not only the biggest bur oak I have ever seen but one of the biggest trees down on the ground I have seen


Oakzilla!!!!!!

I'll leave it to someone else to dig out a zogger photo


----------



## farmer steve

chucker said:


> will be mowing by end of next week... oh how fun begins? lol


Mowed for the 7th time yesterday. The only good thing is the zero turn cut mowing time in half. Haven't had time to get any wood. To many other projects at the moment. I did take a tractor ride Thursday at an undisclosed location  and noted the oak trees that weren't getting any leaves on. I was surprised at the # of ash trees that had leafed out.


----------



## KiwiBro

It don't look like spruce, so won't be the dansta.
I do like the commitment to the task though.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Actually, I'm surprised that @H-Ranch hasn't pointed out that I haven't scrounged for three weeks.


Well... you know I wanted to, but what with my own scrounging being pretty slow and all i didn't want anyone to notice.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Oakzilla!!!!!!
> 
> I'll leave it to someone else to dig out a zogger photo


I actually was able to noodle a piece of oakzilla. I also have a pic somewhere of me standing on its stump.


----------



## svk

Looking at a couple of nice days coming up here with highs in the 60’s. Then close to 80 Monday and Tuesday.

This is my last weekend at home till fall. Will be at the cabin for most of the summer starting next weekend. Going to knock down some projects and sorta relax.


----------



## muad

Rain and more rain here. Gauge shows 1.5" so far. Was hoping to split up that ash and maple I scrounged last weekend, but may have to wait. 

Might have a new scrounging vehicle, Lord willing. Found a super clean 2002 F-150 4door 4x4 short bed King Ranch edition. Threw the crown vic for sale, so if all goes well, hopefully I'll have a new truck. Love the vic, but with the boy being 6'1" already, there's not much room in the car. The F-150 will be more comfortable, and I can still haul a little wood in the 6ft bed.

Will still have the F350 for any bigger needs


----------



## svk

Only found one chain in the scrap metal bin today. Once I “spay” it to remove the bumpers it will cut well.


Edit: I was looking at this and it’s actually 3/8 LP skip chain!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I was looking at this and it’s actually 3/8 LP skip chain!


3/8 LP skip is supplied OEM on a number of lower powered saws so that they can be sold with longer bars, making them look like they are more powerful. 
Those tie strap style, reduced-kickback bumpers also help to make the cut smoother when cutting the smaller diameter branches and wood that those saws are intended for: otherwise, skip chain + small branches = a bumpy ride!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> 3/8 LP skip is supplied OEM on a number of lower powered saws so that they can be sold with longer bars, making them look like they are more powerful.
> Those tie strap style, reduced-kickback bumpers also help to make the cut smoother when cutting the smaller diameter branches and wood that those saws are intended for: otherwise, skip chain + small branches = a bumpy ride!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks and good point. Maybe I’ll hold off on spaying.


----------



## svk

One win and one setback.

Got my cousin’s 290/390 back together. It fired right up and ran great then got super boggy. Wouldn’t rev up and even the screws didn’t do much to change tune. Assuming the needle is sticking open. Cleaned carb, nothing. Will clean it a second time to see if I can get it to run right.

On the good side, I got my grandpa’s XL top handle running. Just needed new duckbills and fuel/oil lines. Even have 2 chains for it!


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Only found one chain in the scrap metal bin today. Once I “spay” it to remove the bumpers it will cut well.





Philbert said:


> Those tie strap style, reduced-kickback bumpers also help to make the cut smoother when cutting the smaller diameter branches and wood that those saws are intended for





svk said:


> Thanks and good point. Maybe I’ll hold off on spaying.


This sounds like the ideal opportunity to do a time study on safety chain vs standard chain. Sharpen it as you would and time it cutting several cookies. Then remove the bumpers (touch up the chain teeth as needed) and cut several more cookies from the same log. Report results. Be the ArboristSite SuperHero of All Time. KThxBye!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> This sounds like the ideal opportunity to do a time study on safety chain vs standard chain. Sharpen it as you would and time it cutting several cookies. Then remove the bumpers (touch up the chain teeth as needed) and cut several more cookies from the same log.


There are a number of 3/8 low profile, '_not-lowkickback_' / 'yellow' chains available: it was the skip tooth part on smaller wood I was concerned about.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> There are a number of 3/8 low profile, '_not-lowkickback_' / 'yellow' chains available: it was the skip tooth part on smaller wood I was concerned about.
> 
> Philbert


Yes, I was just suggesting that an A to B comparison be done with and without the bumpers if he is going to grind them off anyway. That takes other variables out of the equation.


----------



## svk

I’ve spayed several of the bumper tie strap chains but never skip . Never checked it on a stop watch. 

Once they are ground down, the safety chain is more or less a loop of Oregon VX which is their standard length cutter, semi chisel chain for 3/8 low profile.


----------



## svk

I wish I could find an 18” loop of Low profile skip for my long bar. @Philbert do you know the letter designation that Oregon uses for low profile skip?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> @Philbert do you know the letter designation that Oregon uses for low profile skip?


I have only seen it as OEM replacement parts (e.g. from Poluan, Remington, etc.). Don't think you will find it off the shelf with other Oregon chains. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I have only seen it as OEM replacement parts (e.g. from Poluan, Remington, etc.). Don't think you will find it off the shelf with other Oregon chains.
> 
> Philbert


That makes sense. Cause I’m kind of a chain whore and I’ve never seen any before.


----------



## svk

Got all of the links oiled and moving. Then cut a bit to clean up the rust. Sharpened and cut again. It does a great job noodling on the 130.


----------



## svk

Busy day. Dump run, stops at the hardware store and parts store. Then worked on the 290/390, XL and 154. Did a muffler mod and timing advance on the 154 today. Starting to run out of stock saws.


----------



## H-Ranch

Noodled most of the trailer load of pine all Sawyer Rob style. We use noodles for the chickens and with all the knots it doesn't split so easy anyway. Ended up with 2 piles like this. Spread them out on a tarp to dry in the sun and filled 2 garbage cans. 


Went back to pick up the rest of the pine from my old new best friend.


Took the saw to cut a couple of the largest rounds just to load them. Had the saw out so I offered to cut the stumps off closer to the ground. About 2/3 the way through the first one the chain broke! Bollocks! He offered up his saw to finish and I said sure not knowing what to expect. So he pulls out a 455 Rancher full of fuel and oil and a sharp chain! (Actually he said it was his SIL's.) Finished the job without incident after a brief learning session on Husky's. He had never seen anyone use the felling dogs before.

And then of course the reason I went back for a 1/3 load... his other neighbor (already got several loads from his first neighbor) calls and says he has a lot of wood he wants gone. Looks like I have another new new best friend.


----------



## svk

Had to change a fuse tonight. First time in years!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Is that an antique?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that an antique?


Well, a working antique!


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m almost done installing a trailer brake controller on my truck, I only had one on my other vehicle. So should get up to where the wood is within a couple days.



Installed, and working good. I’m really impressed with how well it works. It’s all electrical, the other vehicle I tow with has an old style brake controller that uses brake fluid. It used to work good, but now it won’t back off enough to keep the brakes from locking up unless there’s a good load in it. I ordered an electric controller for it too.

It‘s supposed to rain Monday and Tuesday. That might keep me from going up to work on the trees, haven't decided yet. I got wet last time, but kept working. I want to burn piles this time. Might be too wet to burn.


----------



## dancan

Rained all day yesterday , around 7pm I told the wife that I couldn't take it any more .
"Take what?" she asked .
Told her I was gonna go to Wallyworld first thing this morning and find me some clippers .
She said "Here, use these ."







Sunny today


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Told her I was gonna go to Wallyworld first thing this morning and find me some clippers


One of my best investments ever - been using the same Wahl clippers I bought 30 years ago for the cost of a single haircut. 3 drops of light oil about every 3rd time I use them. Heck, the set my dad used on us as kids is still somewhere around I think.


----------



## djg james

dancan said:


> ........ I couldn't take it any more .
> ..............find me some clippers ."


Yup, I did the same. Getting hotter and the curls around the ears had to go. Pulled out my Dad's old pair.
Buying a wall mounted mirror to do the back.


----------



## MustangMike

Worked on the half round Red Oak bench I previously did for the Fish + Game club the last couple of days.

I stripped off the Epoxy (that was not weathering well outside), inserted the memorial plaque, and gave it a couple of coats of Spar Urethane.

I am pleased the Club's Board agreed with my suggestion to dedicate the bench to Judge Reitz, and they purchased a beautiful plaque.

I like how it turned out. Judge Reitz was a strong supporter of our Second Amendment, and would not hesitate to issue Full Carry permits, in sharp contrast to all of the other local Judges. He was a beacon of light in what is often a dark place, and he will be missed.


----------



## farmer steve

All I have are these from the old sheep shearing days. Haven't got desperate yet.


----------



## djg james

Nice bench. How did you attach the legs. I just cut some hedge that I would like to do the same.


----------



## MustangMike

I flipped the half round upside down on the Radial Arm Saw and chiseled it out, then used PL Premium and 3" deck screws (across + angled down) to keep it in place.

Make sure the bottom of both legs are level with the top of the bench before screwing them in place.


----------



## svk

Nicely done Mike


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks.


----------



## svk

I think it’s going to be a lazy day today. Have a little wood to split and maybe tinker on saws.


----------



## farmer steve

2nd one this week. Been raiding the barn cats food bowl and I'm sure they would hit the sweet corn this summer so they got a ride to the state game lands 5 miles up the road.


----------



## Plowboy83

farmer steve said:


> 2nd one this week. Been raiding the barn cats food bowl and I'm sure they would hit the sweet corn this summer so they got a ride to the state game lands 5 miles up the road.View attachment 828347


Coons? When raccoons tried to get on our back porch Mama just chased em off with a broom."


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> 2nd one this week. Been raiding the barn cats food bowl and I'm sure they would hit the sweet corn this summer so they got a ride to the state game lands 5 miles up the road.View attachment 828347


They really seem to be endless.

They raid my bird feeders. It’s every night now so I’ll be taking the sunflower feeder down. Mr Squirrel appreciates their raids though as he can clean up the crumbs the next morning. They’ve actually figured out how to trigger the latch on this so it comes apart.


----------



## svk

My coons have never damaged anything (yet), just that they eat so much seed. I have a pact with the critters that all non vandalistic animals are allowed in my yard except for beavers and wolves.


----------



## svk

Score! My neighbor said to stop down if I wanted some wood. They have a contractor taking down some wood for them plus a few more dying trees on their property that are easy drops. Probably 2-3 plus cords of aspen plus a cord of (rare up here) red oak.

It’s nice when I can haul wood from 1/8 mile away.

Now I need to decide if I split that oak smaller for the fireplace or larger for the boiler. Feel kind of bad feeding it to the smoke dragon.


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> Score! My neighbor said to stop down if I wanted some wood. They have a contractor taking down some wood for them plus a few more dying trees on their property that are easy drops. Probably 2-3 plus cords of aspen plus a cord of (rare up here) red oak.
> 
> It’s nice when I can haul wood from 1/8 mile away.
> 
> Now I need to decide if I split that oak smaller for the fireplace or larger for the boiler. Feel kind of bad feeding it to the smoke dragon.


You scored


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> ................It’s nice when I can haul wood from 1/8 mile away.


It is nice when it's that close. I'm lucky. The log yard I cut at is only 2 miles of back roads from me. I can stop every other day to see what's there.


----------



## svk

Well I got the trailer filled with hardwood and resplit aspen and pine boiler splits for a friend’s fire pit to fill the truck.

It’s hot and the sand flies are out so I’m calling it a day.


----------



## chucker

Plowboy83 said:


> You scored


! as long as he don't tell the wife where he's putting all the extra hardwood...??? lol


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> Rained all day yesterday , around 7pm I told the wife that I couldn't take it any more .
> "Take what?" she asked .
> Told her I was gonna go to Wallyworld first thing this morning and find me some clippers .
> She said "Here, use these ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny today



When at the locust scounge two day ago Jim told me that the local barber gave the finger to the govenor and is open and and catching up on the backlog. I called Mike to give hime the good news but he told me he knew and a had gotten a haircut a week ago. I need to hit towm in the morning and I'll stop to see what hours he is working. Used to be onlys days a week.


----------



## svk

Took a few saws out to sun



Did some noodling with the original chain from grandpa’s XL. With a 10” bar it’s actually quite hard to bog.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up a lake trout this morning and using scrounged maple and apple wood to do up some ribs this afternoon. Ahh the scrounging life!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> View attachment 828463



I have one of these, but with a 16” bar.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have one of these, but with a 16” bar.


At one point I had 5 of these, 4 of which had bad duckbills and had every bar and chain from 10-16”. I ended up selling most of them but reserved my grandpas.

Neat little saws. The only annoying thing is none of the bar configurations use standard DL count chain.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> none of the bar configurations use standard DL count chain.



Yes. When I buy chains they think I got the driver count wrong, nope.

I don’t find it annoying though.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes. When I buy chains they think I got the driver count wrong, nope.
> 
> I don’t find it annoying though.


Only annoying to me because I have oodles of standard dL count chains and end up having to maintain separate ones for the Homies. But I’ve got two chains for the XL now so that should last nearly a lifetime as you don’t hit too many rocks with a top handle. 

I bought an Echo that came with a goofy 57 DL bar and chain. Ditched that setup too so I could run 56 DL like all of my other saws.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Only annoying to me because I have oodles of standard dL count chains and end up having to maintain separate ones for the Homies. But I’ve got two chains for the XL now so that should last nearly a lifetime as you don’t hit too many rocks with a top handle.
> 
> I bought a Echo that came with a goofy 57 DL bar and chain. Ditched that setup too so I could run 56 DL like all of my other saws.



It’s easy for me, I only have one 16”.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I've recently started selling some firewood. I've scrounged up maple, elm, cottonwood, and some burr oak. Not sure if I'll be able to sell the cottonwood or oak since the oak seems somewhat green and the cottonwood was on the ground down at the campground. If you can get to know your county park Ranger, he/she should be able to point you towards any wood pile at the county parks. I've been learning a lot from this thread and thankful for the info.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Philbert do you know the letter designation that Oregon uses for low profile skip?


This is the most current list of Oregon retail, '_letter coding_' of chains that I have (e.g. 'S56', where 'S' is the chain type, and '56' is the number of drive links).




Obviously, Oregon makes many more types of chain, different cutter sequences, cutter styles, etc., but they don't all get sold through hardware stores, home centers, etc. I have also seen some variation, where 'S' chain might be 91VG, or another variation of 3/8" low profile, low-kickback chain. And some retailers only stock chains for the saws that they sell (e.g. 0.325 pitch, 0.063 gauge chain can be harder to find, since it is mostly a STIHL thing). So, if you are really picky, it might be better to go through a servicing chainsaw dealer or online source that stocks more. But the retail option can be a good choice if they have what you need.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Went for a jog this afternoon with my favourite daughter, was a beautiful arvo for a run down along the river. 

The old man has found a new scrounge location.




These are fire damaged trees or condemned trees that the local authorities salvaged. Trunks only, all eucalypt hardwood and as you can see, all straight as you like (some partly singed). They have laid them all out on an area about the size of a football field and opened it up to anyone who wants to scrounge. Only about 15km from my parents' place. I'd be out there every day.


----------



## LondonNeil

I sense you're going to be moving from 3 year CSS to ... About 30 ?


----------



## KiwiBro

Chuck in the physio gig and split posts.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I sense you're going to be moving from 3 year CSS to ... About 30 ?



Tragically, this is 4 hours from me. Dad is stocking up though


----------



## svk

Busy day today. Have to get my son to the dentist which finally opens today. Then back to work, to the chiropractor, back to work, and finally clean out the half of the garage so I can put away the snow plows and snowmobile. I hadn’t put them away yet because I needed the straight plow to help grade the new gravel.


----------



## MustangMike

In NY, they won't let you in with a chainsaw!


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/bill-norrie-calgary-pixie-cathy-sailing-vancouver-island-1.5573848



Nice Kiwi hospitality !


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> In NY, they won't let you in with a chainsaw!



Who won’t let you go where with a chainsaw?


----------



## MustangMike

Iowawoodguy said:


> I've recently started selling some firewood. I've scrounged up maple, elm, cottonwood, and some burr oak. Not sure if I'll be able to sell the cottonwood or oak since the oak seems somewhat green and the cottonwood was on the ground down at the campground. If you can get to know your county park Ranger, he/she should be able to point you towards any wood pile at the county parks. I've been learning a lot from this thread and thankful for the info.



My post was meant to be a reply to this.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

MustangMike said:


> My post was meant to be a reply to this.


It helps that I'm dating the park rangers daughter


----------



## djg james

Help identifying this tree at the log yard. Lt. Gray bark. The bark peeled off when fresh cut exposing a pale lemon yellow surface. Fades as seen in first photo.
Heartwood is a light brown (this is wet). Smells kind of sweet when I cut a chunk off. Don't know if it's maple; none like I've seen. Pretty heavy too although it's wet.


----------



## Erik B

Scrounging fire wood gets easy when strong winds take down a deal elm by the door to my pole barn that I use for my wood shed.


----------



## svk

Wow, Northern Tool has become such a disappointment. Their accessories are nearly double of what the other local competitors are charging.

They have gone downhill across the board. Literally the only reason I’ll ever go back is if I need trailer axles.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> The old man has found a new scrounge location. . . .Only about 15km from my parents' place.


That's not '_scrounging_'; that a '_buffet_'!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Wow, Northern Tool has become such a disappointment. Their accessories are nearly double of what the other local competitors are charging.


NT has always charged close to manufacturer's list price for accessories. Like electronics stores that sold computers cheap, but gouged you on needed cables, ink, etc. Just a business model. 

In your area, that store where '_You Save BIG Money_' consistently has the lowest retail prices on Oregon chain and accessories, even when they are not on sale or 11% rebate. Even beat many online vendors. I get Oregon depth gauge files and the depth gauge tools there, in a 'blister pack' for less than many places sell the files by themselves.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> NT has always charged close to manufacturer's list price for accessories. Like electronics stores that sold computers cheap, but gouged you on needed cables, ink, etc. Just a business model.
> 
> In your area, that store where '_You Save BIG Money_' consistently has the lowest retail prices on Oregon chain and accessories, even when they are not on sale or 11% rebate. Even beat many online vendors. I get Oregon depth gauge files and the depth gauge tools there, in a 'blister pack' for less than many places sell the files by themselves.
> 
> Philbert


Menards chains up here have been retail for the past few years. I did buy a file and guide as well as a gallon of bar oil from them today.

Back when I lived in the cities they often had awesome deals. Fleet Farm had great deals too. FF was especially competitive on bar/chain combos.


----------



## svk

Everything was high at NT. Even the Poulan PP5020 (which has technically now been superseded by the PR5020) is $220.

Although ironically Menards is still selling Jonsereds. Weren’t they discontinued two years ago now?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Menards chains up here have been retail for the past few years. . . .. Fleet Farm had great deals too. FF was especially competitive on bar/chain combos.


Surprised that they are not more uniform in pricing. I know that there can be differences between their on-line and store pricing: some times the store prices are better!

Mill's Fleet Farm sold to a large holding company a few years back. Lots of changes. Blains, Running's, L&M, etc. each have their own niches, even though similar. TSC doesn't do much for me.



svk said:


> Although ironically Menards is still selling Jonsereds. Weren’t they discontinued two years ago now?


Jonsered name is still used by Husqvarna on a number of products, including some lawn care stuff I have seen at Costco. probably rebadged Husky or Poulan products, I assume. Just a marketing thing.

Philbert


----------



## svk

The Jonsered saws they are selling are definitely old stock. One wonders how many they had in warehouses if they are still stocking a product that ceased production months ago.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The Jonsered saws they are selling are definitely old stock. One wonders how many they had in warehouses if they are still stocking a product that ceased production months ago.


I assume that they are making them for certain markets. Just like their Poulan, Red Max, McCulloch, . . . . models.

Philbert


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got another load from the campground. I'm hoping its dry enough to burn.


----------



## svk

Gasp!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Someone doesn’t know how to do a felling cut.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Gasp!
> 
> View attachment 828690


You've been out for a day of cutting I see!


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> You've been out for a day of cutting I see!


The SBC is alive and well in this neck of the woods.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> The SBC is alive and well



Small block Chevy.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Small block Chevy.


Sloping back cut!!!! Aka farmers cut.


----------



## MustangMike

The Mustang could use a new radiator, the existing one is seeping a bit. I know, I know, it is only 14 years old! Frankly, unlike other stuff, I don't think they ever used to make them that good in the past!

I had rec'd an ad from a Mustang parts company (that gave me a great price on my brake set) for a high capacity radiator, just under $250 w/free shipping. I went to order it today and the price is over $100 more … I called to complain and was told there was a price increase, nothing they could do.

So I went to another Mustang parts company and found the same product for only $10 more than the original add from the other company, w/free shipping, and I ordered it fast!

Don't know if the second company just did not incorporate the price increase yet, or if the first company is trying to rip people off, but that is a big % increase (over 40% in just a few weeks). Was glad I found it at a reasonable price!


----------



## LondonNeil

I noticed yesterday, when clearing some shrubs and weeds in an overgrown corner of the garden, they my old and tired garden shed that these days I use to store wood, is even more old and tired, having developed a split/rotten strut and large bulge in the end wall. It's a toss up on if it will stand when emptied I reckon. I might buy a pallet pry bar and start collecting pallets for a wood store build.... I'd double the width of the concrete base, make it half as deep again too. I could then do a 12' square store, which is divide into 3 sections. In my head, if I dismantled the pallets as I scrubbed t them I could store a lot of timber without instantly running out of space and I think I could do the entire thing from just pallet timber, a few of thousand screws and some gorilla glue. I could scarf joint the stringers to make any length strut or beam .... Probably screw together double thickness or make T or I beams actually since even the stringers are only about 75mm X 30mm. Then use the pallet deck boards for slats on the sides, Could even rip them into feather edge and use that for the roof. I could do it all! Well....I could.... In my dream world life where I have time to do what is want to that is... Then reality strikes... I've 2 girls under 5 and another just weeks away and no time for these projects..... Best buy a few more tarps guess! Or try and prop up and repair the shed, and get another year or 3 out of it.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> At one point I had 5 of these, 4 of which had bad duckbills and had every bar and chain from 10-16”. I ended up selling most of them but reserved my grandpas.
> 
> Neat little saws. The only annoying thing is none of the bar configurations use standard DL count chain.


Duckbills are only about $4 bucks each, sad to get rid of of a bunch of Homelites.


----------



## old CB

djg james said:


> Help identifying this tree at the log yard. Lt. Gray bark. The bark peeled off when fresh cut exposing a pale lemon yellow surface. Fades as seen in first photo.
> Heartwood is a light brown (this is wet). Smells kind of sweet when I cut a chunk off. Don't know if it's maple; none like I've seen. Pretty heavy too although it's wet.
> 
> View attachment 828622
> View attachment 828624
> View attachment 828625


It's been 25 years since I've cut any, but that makes me think Kentucky coffee tree. Someone in the midwest could chime in on this. Doesn't look like any maple I know. Kentucky coffee tree? Anyone?


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Duckbills are only about $4 bucks each, sad to get rid of of a bunch of Homelites.


Those little top handles are a dime a dozen, more will be along shortly I’m sure.
I found duckbills for a buck each if you buy ten


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Sloping back cut!!!! Aka farmers cut.



I‘ve never seen or heard of it.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve never seen or heard of it.


Oh man that was a running joke around here back in the day


----------



## mountainguyed67

So that was once an accepted method? Or that’s the joke?


----------



## LondonNeil

Accepted method for an uncontrolled and carnage filled fall I think


----------



## farmer steve

Iowawoodguy said:


> It helps that I'm dating the park rangers daughter


Not gonna say anything about hardwood..................


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Sloping back cut!!!! Aka farmers cut.


Don't knock it till ya try it.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> So that was once an accepted method? Or that’s the joke?


Always been a joke. People think the back cut will prevent the tree from tipping back which isn’t true.


----------



## MustangMike

The reason the sloping back cut is not a good idea is because it will limit the effectiveness of using a wedge as the tree cut at that angle is more likely to "bend".

A level back cut allows your wedges to work properly.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> So that was once an accepted method? Or that’s the joke?






Philbert


----------



## old CB

It's always been a joke.

However, it looks like it would have some advantage despite the fact that it's not a good practice.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m aware of the Humboldt cut. They take the vee out level and down, instead of level and up. The loggers use it, they say to keep the tree on the stump. I haven’t tried it. We can tell if an area was cut by loggers or not, by this cut.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m aware of the Humboldt cut. They take the vee out level and down, instead of level and up. The loggers use it, they say to keep the tree on the stump. I haven’t tried it. We can tell if an area was cut by loggers or not, by this cut.


Humboldt does a couple of things:
- it saves more of the usable log if it is going to a mill;
- it tends to 'throw' the tree off of the stump (if that is something that you want).
Other styles of felling cuts tend to keep the tree attached to the stump longer, depending on the situation. Some areas or projects require certain types of cuts to be used.
Link:


Logging eTool - Felling Trees - Making the Cuts



Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

We have a lifelong feller across the street. He’s still working, and has a grey beard. He says the additional board feet is a bonus, the real reason for the Humboldt cut is to keep the tree on the stump.


----------



## MustangMike

The Humboldt is harder to do because gravity is working against you, but it has two main advantages:

1) more usable wood,
2) helps to prevent the log from jumping back at you, especially when felling up hill or when the drop is not "clear", so it is considered safer in those situations. A regular notch can slide back across the top of the stump, the Humboldt generally will not.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Accepted method for an uncontrolled and carnage filled fall I think



Last one I saw was about 20 years ago. A nice locust that I had passed on as it was weighted to fall on a power line. Someone else tried it later, took out the power line and pole. Very expensive firewood.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m aware of the Humboldt cut. They take the vee out level and down, instead of level and up. The loggers use it, they say to keep the tree on the stump. I haven’t tried it. We can tell if an area was cut by loggers or not, by this cut.
> 
> View attachment 828955



I use it quite regularly. The "keep it on the stump" is rather dubious, I find it makes the tree come off the stump most times.


----------



## farmer steve

Dont really need it on a 50cc saw but thought I'd dress up the 261.$12 for the outside dawg and nuts and bolts.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> thought I'd dress up the 261.$12 for the outside dawg and nuts and bolts.
> View attachment 829024



I have one coming for my 461. When my saw got damaged a couple years ago, it broke off part of what the inner one attaches too. So it doesn’t work to well with only one end hanging on.


----------



## JustJeff

Drat! This popped up locally and was sold before I had a chance. Not huge into vintage saws bit this one would fit nicely with my truck of choice






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

An 'open face' felling cut will keep a tree attached to the stump, most times, as the wide wedge removed will not fully close, so the holding wood / hinge does it snap. 

Philbert


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Drat! This popped up locally and was sold before I had a chance. Not huge into vintage saws bit this one would fit nicely with my truck of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "NEED" a Ford saw. LOL. Saw one on FB once, it was gone quick.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Dont really need it on a 50cc saw but thought I'd dress up the 261.$12 for the outside dawg and nuts and bolts.
> View attachment 829024



That saw is looking a bit too clean IMO, FS.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> That saw is looking a bit too clean IMO, FS.


It got the spring cleaning a week or so ago along with the 241 and 462. Have been to busy to get any wood lately. Got my eye on some though.


----------



## rarefish383

Spruce, Spruce, Spruce. Took down 3 nice size Spruce. I can't believe I didn't get pics loading the trailer. Green Spruce brush stacks tight, you can get a really big load on. This was all dead at least a year and was like stacking dried barbed wire. We would get the bush as high as we could, then put a log in the bucket and drop the bucket to crush it, then curl the bucket down to crush it more. Worked well. It was cool hearing it crush up. I think we picked up another one next door. If we do it next week I'll get better pics. Almost forgot, 4 loads went to the burn pile on the farm, one load went to the tub grinder for mulch. The last little load of brush came home to my fire pit.


----------



## svk

72 out but feels a lot hotter.

Need to resplit about 1/3 cord of boiler wood and load the truck. Then rake up the noodles and splitter trash. Then all of my 2018-19 remaining scrounge will be gone (except for what’s still in the woods). Then we can start filling the area with boiler wood again. But this time stacked instead of thrown.


----------



## svk

Got the remaining wood split and loaded but it was hot and the gnats were absolutely horrid.

A little bit of remaining snow under the noodle pile.



Except for cleanup, all of the wood is gone.


This load is being given to a friend although I’ll be taking home some homemade canned goods for my troubles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> the gnats were absolutely horrid.



And mosquito repellent doesn’t do any good, I don’t know if there’s anything that does.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> And mosquito repellent doesn’t do any good, I don’t know if there’s anything that does.


A headnet is the only way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

My dog is funny, she barks at people wearing a headnet.


----------



## Logger nate

Well fired up the stove again 

Get to burn some more scrounged wood next couple days  should keep the bugs down for a bit.

Gotta keep the new egg makers warm

The ups man dropped off some new climbers that will hopefully be way less painful on shins and make the next tree job more enjoyable 


Nice to see some of the elk survived the winter and wolves


----------



## KiwiBro

Been looking around online for a set of gaffs/spurs/spikes. Seems to me the best thing is to be able to try out a few different sets in one place. Knowing my luck by the time everything opens up to the point I can visit a few places, the funds will have been appropriated elsewhere. One thing I have realised is even the very old but good used sets are expensive for someone who is only thinking of climbing a few times a year. The cost of new climbing gear is hard for me to justify, even if they do hold their value well, as evidenced by the cost of used gear. It has been suggested to me that if I don't want to take the punt on a good, used set fitting well without having the opportunity to try them in advance, then i may as well just buy a cheap set off China and flick 'em off if they fit like crap.

To be honest, I'm struggling to justify buying anything from China i can't buy from elsewhere.


----------



## Haywire

KiwiBro said:


> Been looking around online for a set of gaffs/spurs/spikes. Seems to me the best thing is to be able to try out a few different sets in one place. Knowing my luck by the time everything opens up to the point I can visit a few places, the funds will have been appropriated elsewhere. One thing I have realised is even the very old but good used sets are expensive for someone who is only thinking of climbing a few times a year. The cost of new climbing gear is hard for me to justify, even if they do hold their value well, as evidenced by the cost of used gear. It has been suggested to me that if I don't want to take the punt on a good, used set fitting well without having the opportunity to try them in advance, then i may as well just buy a cheap set off China and flick 'em off if they fit like crap.
> 
> To be honest, I'm struggling to justify buying anything from China i can't buy from elsewhere.


Call me a hater if you like, but Chinese climbing gear just sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Philbert

*Michigan Dam Breaks*

Hope our Michigan members are not affected by this:








Flash flood emergency: Edenville Dam has failed, Sanford Dam has breached


Midland County 911 issued an emergency flash flood warning around 5:45 p.m. Tuesday advising the Edenville Dam breached. Water levels downstream could rise rapidly.




www.abc12.com





Coronavirus, murder hornets, let's have a dam break . . . .


Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Haywire said:


> Call me a hater if you like, but Chinese climbing gear just sounds like a bad idea.


Yeah. Put it this way, I'm trying not to support the CCP if I can avoid it and on safety gear it seems like tried and true USA made stuff is the go, but the more people i talk to the more I'm realising that apart from quality, fit is so important in climbing gaffs, and it's somewhat tricky buying used gear for that reason unless can try it out to begin with.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> *Michigan Dam Breaks*
> 
> Hope our Michigan members are not affected by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash flood emergency: Edenville Dam has failed, Sanford Dam has breached
> 
> 
> Midland County 911 issued an emergency flash flood warning around 5:45 p.m. Tuesday advising the Edenville Dam breached. Water levels downstream could rise rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc12.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus, murder hornets, let's have a dam break . . . .
> 
> 
> Philbert


No-one I know.
The grand river here was at 12.5 this morning when I was out, "flood stage" is 15', it was already almost over the top of a trash can that must be screwed to a light pole at the fair grounds. They are calling for 16.6' here by Thursday morning. I'll get a few pictures, I think it will go higher than that.
It's funny I was telling my son before all this rain that the new pedestrian bridge over a small creek near a retirement home looked too low, he and I drove by it after the rain and the water was right up to the little bridge, I wonder if it will be effected.
The good thing for us is we are way above it, even if the dams upstream broke it wouldn't make it to our place, but it may take our town out since much of it is in the 100yr flood plain.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> No-one I know. The grand river here was at 12.5 this morning when I was out, "flood stage" is 15', it was already almost over the top of a trash can that must be screwed to a light pole at the fair grounds. They are calling for 16.6' here by Thursday morning. I'll get a few pictures, I think it will go higher than that. It's funny I was telling my son before all this rain that the new pedestrian bridge over a small creek near a retirement home looked too low, he and I drove by it after the rain and the water was right up to the little bridge, I wonder if it will be effected. The good thing for us is we are way above it, even if the dams upstream broke it wouldn't make it to our place, but it may take our town out since much of it is in the 100yr flood plain.



I hate to see all that flooding! imo, ranks right up there close to fire! I see some places in Ohio this morning had a lot of flooding. we had it here too from recent storms the other day - totally torrential!!!... could hardly even see beyond it. city went near black!!! and they were kayaking in the streets! I had 3" rain in day n half... but high and dry!

now I gotta mow my lawn! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chores were on my mind the other day, but alas... I ended up on the scrounge trail.. some burnable, some not! picked up some tree drop from the storms less that 10 min away... reach n load sort of thing. and also scrounged up a neat seat for my ranch's new Rank Park area. for under the big oak tree there. really like it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not everybody's scrounge, but workx for me. cost of acquisition was just ideal! lol  free firewood enough for 'that campfire!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

soon had it all cut up and soon had a nice campfire going with it, too. made a nice warm addition to the warm afternoon. lol





and some cuttings n chips for the compost pile, also...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my neighbor was tossing out these concrete seat stands. and this nice piece of slate from their family's estate auction from their parent's home in Austin, Tx. when I saw the 3 items... just said seat to me. I think it should be _weather-proof_ enough! lol  I really do like the seat as to looks, function and that it is quite comfortable to sit on, too. I think it will be just idea for a cold one and sitting in the Ranch Park after a long day on the tractor...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

since I mentioned Ranch Park, I thought some of you on this thread might like to take a look-see at it. basically, it is a favorite pasture area I like a lot and keep mowed usually. so a new fence was built to keep the cows out! and off my Texas bluebonnets. and keep their 'pies'... further out into the lower pastures.  iukwim! pretty happy with the new fence line, it is cedar posts and RR ties for the H's I have lots of from a RR line taken out in Houston couple generations ago... and an old galv. ag gate I just happen to like.  I plan on adding some heavy trucked in boulders in one area that usually doesn't grow much grass and a bit of landscaping there too. with cactus and such. bit arid like...

3 gates now to main compound off the FM. my ranch's new Ranch Park ~


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> And mosquito repellent doesn’t do any good, I don’t know if there’s anything that does.


Have you tried a little smoke? My neighbours have a puddle, they call it a pond but it's tiny and stagnant so we get gnats and mossies. If I do a bit of evening time splitting I burn an incense stick. It's not a cure, but the smoke helps a little.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Tragically, this is 4 hours from me. Dad is stocking up though


Where abouts is this Cowboy? Is this Kinglake or Murrindindi area? If so it's not far from me?


----------



## square1

Well, there goes 180' of waterfront property. Hope everyone downstream is safe.


----------



## square1

Philbert said:


> *Michigan Dam Breaks*
> 
> Hope our Michigan members are not affected by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash flood emergency: Edenville Dam has failed, Sanford Dam has breached
> 
> 
> Midland County 911 issued an emergency flash flood warning around 5:45 p.m. Tuesday advising the Edenville Dam breached. Water levels downstream could rise rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc12.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus, murder hornets, let's have a dam break . . . .
> 
> 
> Philbert


I'm not sure if I should be happy because my lot just doubled (or more) in size or sad because it's no longer waterfront


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> No-one I know.
> The grand river here was at 12.5 this morning when I was out, "flood stage" is 15', it was already almost over the top of a trash can that must be screwed to a light pole at the fair grounds. They are calling for 16.6' here by Thursday morning. I'll get a few pictures, I think it will go higher than that.
> It's funny I was telling my son before all this rain that the new pedestrian bridge over a small creek near a retirement home looked too low, he and I drove by it after the rain and the water was right up to the little bridge, I wonder if it will be effected.
> The good thing for us is we are way above it, even if the dams upstream broke it wouldn't make it to our place, but it may take our town out since much of it is in the 100yr flood plain.


Your fairgrounds spend nearly as much time below water as above!


----------



## square1

The bridge just upstream of the burst damn. 



There's a video of a pontoon being sucked under it. Trying to upload it


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Been looking around online for a set of gaffs/spurs/spikes. Seems to me the best thing is to be able to try out a few different sets in one place. Knowing my luck by the time everything opens up to the point I can visit a few places, the funds will have been appropriated elsewhere. One thing I have realised is even the very old but good used sets are expensive for someone who is only thinking of climbing a few times a year. The cost of new climbing gear is hard for me to justify, even if they do hold their value well, as evidenced by the cost of used gear. It has been suggested to me that if I don't want to take the punt on a good, used set fitting well without having the opportunity to try them in advance, then i may as well just buy a cheap set off China and flick 'em off if they fit like crap.
> 
> To be honest, I'm struggling to justify buying anything from China i can't buy from elsewhere.


In my experience trying them on is ok but you really don’t know what they are like until you start climbing. The pressure on the spur (spike) completely changes how they feel. The biggest thing is support from the bar that goes up your leg, unless there is aluminum or plastic that the bar slides into and is cupped around your shin and uses a wide strap to hold it in place is going to be uncomfortable and hurt after awhile (unless your young and tuff, lol) I would never buy or use the regular T pads with small strap myself. Other thing that really helps is a thick stiff sole in boots.


----------



## swm63

mountainguyed67 said:


> And mosquito repellent doesn’t do any good, I don’t know if there’s anything that does.




Us golfers use vanilla extract mixed 1 part vanilla extract to 3 parts water in a small spray bottle. Spray your head, face, arms. Works amazingly well with gnats, etc. Give it a try.


----------



## mountainguyed67

swm63 said:


> Us golfers



What’s a golfer?


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Where abouts is this Cowboy? Is this Kinglake or Murrindindi area? If so it's not far from me?



'Fraid not, mate. Cabbage Tree Creek, about 15km east of Orbost.


----------



## bfrazier

Cowboy254 said:


> 'Fraid not, mate. Cabbage Tree Creek, about 15km east of Orbost.


I never pictured Palms where you live, Cowboy. What beautiful country! I am just sure I would like it there too.
Winter must not be much. (??)


----------



## bfrazier

Logger nate said:


> In my experience trying them on is ok but you really don’t know what they are like until you start climbing. The pressure on the spur (spike) completely changes how they feel. The biggest thing is support from the bar that goes up your leg, unless there is aluminum or plastic that the bar slides into and is cupped around your shin and uses a wide strap to hold it in place is going to be uncomfortable and hurt after awhile (unless your young and tuff, lol) I would never buy or use the regular T pads with small strap myself. Other thing that really helps is a thick stiff sole in boots.


FWIW, I have some Hoffman "Pole Climbers" that are super stiff for exactly that reason. And they have 16" double thick uppers too. Old School. Made in Kellogg Idaho.


----------



## LondonNeil

swm63 said:


> Us golfers use vanilla extract mixed 1 part vanilla extract to 3 parts water in a small spray bottle. Spray your head, face, arms. Works amazingly well with gnats, etc. Give it a try.


which remeinds me lots of mountiain bikers here swear by Avon skin so soft moisturiser as an effective mossie rep. Personally i think if you need one, you need to cycle faster


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> 'Fraid not, mate. Cabbage Tree Creek, about 15km east of Orbost.


Got the 261 dirty today Cowboy. Just for you. It was ugly.


----------



## Logger nate

bfrazier said:


> FWIW, I have some Hoffman "Pole Climbers" that are super stiff for exactly that reason. And they have 16" double thick uppers too. Old School. Made in Kellogg Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 829439


Those are nice!! Hoffman makes some of the best boots out there IMO. I have some of their thinsulate pack boots that I’ve had for over 15 years, best, longest lasting boots I’ve ever owned. These are the Whites (Hoffman packs on left) boots I usually wear climbing, 
their ok but would prefer Hoffman’s. Years ago I had some high tech hikers that Hoffman attached an extra thick rubber sole for installing the screw in corks (spikes) I wore logging, I removed the center spikes and used them climbing, they were great! Light weight and feet never hurt.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> 'Fraid not, mate. Cabbage Tree Creek, about 15km east of Orbost.


Thanks Cowboy, bit far from me unfortunately. Driven through there before though, it's certainly a beautiful spot. Your folks must've been pretty close to the fires that went through that area.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Your fairgrounds spend nearly as much time below water as above!


It can feel that way. They are building fair grounds that are SE of them on higher ground that are actually owned by Kent County. We won't be able to here the speakers when they have events there anymore, we're on the other side of the river from the current location, about 3/4 miles from the new location. 
Stopped by my daughters and dropped a present off to my granddaughter and talked for a few, by the time we came back thru the river had already come up from when we were in town. The SW side of town is already barricaded off and the bridge on the west side of town is closed, I'll get some pictures of it tomorrow too.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/6KZJe17wjEawd8xw9 


chipper1 said:


> They are calling for 16.6' here by Thursday morning. I'll get a few pictures, I think it will go higher than that.


Now they're saying it will crest tomorrow morning at 17.4
Here's a few pictures from today.








4 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## svk

Wow. And it’s darn near drought up here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wow. And it’s darn near drought up here.


I need to stop at a friends out by Lake Michigan sometime this week, maybe I can get some pictures of that too, the Great Lakes are all very high.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is a second bench I finished for my wife today. She wanted it to be small and light … it is 4'2" and thin / half round Chestnut Oak I thought I was going to burn!

Actually came out very nice and very solid, that Chestnut Oak is tough wood!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> It can feel that way. They are building fair grounds that are SE of them on higher ground that are actually owned by Kent County. We won't be able to here the speakers when they have events there anymore, we're on the other side of the river from the current location, about 3/4 miles from the new location.
> Stopped by my daughters and dropped a present off to my granddaughter and talked for a few, by the time we came back thru the river had already come up from when we were in town. The SW side of town is already barricaded off and the bridge on the west side of town is closed, I'll get some pictures of it tomorrow too.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/6KZJe17wjEawd8xw9
> 
> Now they're saying it will crest tomorrow morning at 17.4
> Here's a few pictures from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 new items by Brett Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


Dang! You're a gramps?


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a few things this week.
$5.88 loops of full chisel are hard to pass up even if I’m not a huge fan of .325 chain.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Scrounged up a few things this week.


What do you think of the Forester files?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> What do you think of the Forester files?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Never tried one. But it was cheaper than Oregon and I don’t use .325 much so I figured I would buy one.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Dang! You're a gramps?


Yep.
I have two older daughters, 25 and 30 and a 5yr old granddaughter.
I'm old .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Scrounged up a few things this week.
> $5.88 loops of full chisel are hard to pass up even if I’m not a huge fan of .325 chain.
> 
> View attachment 829503


Got my two 063x84dl husky h47 chains today, works for me .
I was only on the computer about two hrs to find a deal lol.
I always say, your either making money or saving money!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> I have two older daughters, 25 and 30 and a 5yr old granddaughter.
> I'm old .


50's not old. Is it?


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> 50's not old. Is it?



Older than my kids lol.
I don't act it, except maybe with regards to my dad jokes  .


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> In my experience trying them on is ok but you really don’t know what they are like until you start climbing. The pressure on the spur (spike) completely changes how they feel. The biggest thing is support from the bar that goes up your leg, unless there is aluminum or plastic that the bar slides into and is cupped around your shin and uses a wide strap to hold it in place is going to be uncomfortable and hurt after awhile (unless your young and tuff, lol) I would never buy or use the regular T pads with small strap myself. Other thing that really helps is a thick stiff sole in boots.


Thanks. I've seen guys throw towels against those pads for extra padding. Was thinking I might have to put off buying a set until I can save a little more and buy from a store that has a pole I can cimb to get a feel. I mean, it's all going to feel weird as I'm new to all this, but if it hurts then at least I'll know what ones don't fit. My boots are steel shanked, but just regular work boots, not anything special. Hopefully they'll be OK. It's quite difficult justifying this sort of specialist gear when I suspect it's only ever going to be used occasionally.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Thanks Cowboy, bit far from me unfortunately. Driven through there before though, it's certainly a beautiful spot. Your folks must've been pretty close to the fires that went through that area.



Yes, they could see the flames from home. But there is a couple of km of farmland in the fire path from the forest to the town and by that time of year the hay was cut and the cattle had shortened the remaining grass to stuff-all. The fire reached the fire break at the forest edge and stopped dead as there was just very little to burn on the other side. The firies sat a few hundred metres back (and here and there further back) and put out the little spot fires as they started. Once they saw out that day, the risk had effectively passed.


----------



## farmer steve

*Happy birthday to @mainewoods and @95custmz.* Have a great day fellas.


----------



## square1

square1 said:


> There's a video of a pontoon being sucked under it. Trying to upload it



Before the water took out the bridge. Pontoon boats typically go under the bridge, just not usually like this one did


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> *Happy birthday to @mainewoods and @95custmz.* Have a great day fellas.



Happy birthday, you blokes!

ps. You're both old. (Sorry)


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Been looking around online for a set of gaffs/spurs/spikes. Seems to me the best thing is to be able to try out a few different sets in one place. Knowing my luck by the time everything opens up to the point I can visit a few places, the funds will have been appropriated elsewhere. One thing I have realised is even the very old but good used sets are expensive for someone who is only thinking of climbing a few times a year. The cost of new climbing gear is hard for me to justify, even if they do hold their value well, as evidenced by the cost of used gear. It has been suggested to me that if I don't want to take the punt on a good, used set fitting well without having the opportunity to try them in advance, then i may as well just buy a cheap set off China and flick 'em off if they fit like crap.
> 
> To be honest, I'm struggling to justify buying anything from China i can't buy from elsewhere.


When the auctions start back up I'll look for a set, they sell cheap, 10-15 bucks a set. Shipping is rough getting them down there. I have a friend that collects Savage rifles down there, he won a first place award for best display a few years back. There used to be a brick factory in Western Maryland, in the Savage Valley. I had a real pretty brick that was a cream color with pink and yellow streaks running through it, that had Super Savage stamped in it. I thought one would look good on his display table, it cost $65 to ship it.


----------



## rarefish383

bfrazier said:


> FWIW, I have some Hoffman "Pole Climbers" that are super stiff for exactly that reason. And they have 16" double thick uppers too. Old School. Made in Kellogg Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 829439


Those are nice boots. For forty years I just wore steel shank Redwing Lineman boots. As soon as I hit the ground, I pulled them off and switched to New Balance walking shoes. My cousin still wears Lineman boots for every day use, he's 71 and retired 12-13 years ago. He complains how his feet hurt. I said try a new pair of walking shoes every six months, my feet never hurt. He said, "why would I buy two pair of shoes a year, that would be at least $100? This pair will last the rest of my life?" He has more money than they can print in a year, goes on 3-4 cruises a year, and won't try a comfy shoe because they cost too much. We went on two cruises with him and his wife, and he was the only one on the ship with Lineman boots


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Scrounged up a few things this week.
> $5.88 loops of full chisel are hard to pass up even if I’m not a huge fan of .325 chain.
> 
> View attachment 829503


What do you do with them? Break them down to make "One" chain?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> What do you do with them? Break them down to make "One" chain?


I was given a number of 66DL .325 bars. The 67 DL chains work just fine on them. And the price was right. 

Some bars work with chains 1 DL off of standard and some don’t. Just need trial an error to make sure that you don’t run out of adjustment and the oiler still works.

So far here’s what I found:
-Stihl 3/8 LP small mount 55DL will work with more common 56DL chains 
-Husky large and small mount 3/8 60DL bars will work with Homelite specific 59DL chains. 
-Homelite 3/8 59DL bars will not work with 60 DL chains
-Husky small mount .325 66 DL will work with 67 DL chains 
-53DL 3/8 LP chains will work on 52DL bars.


----------



## rarefish383

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. I've seen guys throw towels against those pads for extra padding. Was thinking I might have to put off buying a set until I can save a little more and buy from a store that has a pole I can cimb to get a feel. I mean, it's all going to feel weird as I'm new to all this, but if it hurts then at least I'll know what ones don't fit. My boots are steel shanked, but just regular work boots, not anything special. Hopefully they'll be OK. It's quite difficult justifying this sort of specialist gear when I suspect it's only ever going to be used occasionally.


It sucks being new to climbing. As you get comfortable, and start to learn to trust your gear, your climbing style will change. Most new climbers tend to hug the tree and keep their butts sticking out too far. That changes the angle the spur is to the tree and your leg. Most any hooks will be uncomfortable at first. But, you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## muad

The Binford 254XS is on its way home from @huskihl !!! 

So stoked. Sounds like I need to get a new bar for it, as she'll pull and 18" fine. Any suggestions? I normally only buy "pro" bars for my saws. Those Sugis look cool. 

Staying with .325 on this saw.


----------



## svk

Respectfully, you are doing yourself a disservice by staying with .325. That saw was more than sufficiently powerful for 3/8 in stock form so now it’s definitely worthy.

Im not a high end bar guy but I really like the Tsumura on my 8500. If Julian isn’t selling them, Archerplus on eBay usually has good deals on them.

I’d go Tsumura then talk to Dsell to hook you up with some loops of Oregon EXL.


----------



## 95custmz

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes, guys. I’m 52 today and feel great. Until I start messing with felling, cutting, stacking. Then, the next day I feel old and sore. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> The Binford 254XS is on its way home from @huskihl !!!
> 
> So stoked. Sounds like I need to get a new bar for it, as she'll pull and 18" fine. Any suggestions? I normally only buy "pro" bars for my saws. Those Sugis look cool.
> 
> Staying with .325 on this saw.


That's sweet!


svk said:


> Respectfully, you are doing yourself a disservice by staying with .325. That saw was more than sufficiently powerful for 3/8 in stock form so now it’s definitely worthy.
> 
> Im not a high end bar guy but I really like the Tsumura on my 8500. If Julian isn’t selling them, Archerplus on eBay usually has good deals on them.
> 
> I’d go Tsumura then talk to Dsell to hook you up with some loops of Oregon EXL.



I agree with Steve I wouldn't run 325 on it, not reason. I'd put a 20x3/8 on it myself. 
If you decide to run an 18x325 it should have no problem doing that with an 8 pin. The problem you will have is making a chain that will bite well and be smooth, since the saw is lighter with rubber AV I think you would be better served with the chain spinning slower taking a larger bite with 3/8.
Here's a stock 254 running a 20x325 with a 7 pin in cherry, it was very fast cutting when it wasn't chattering .

Stock husky 545 in the same cherry log, nice runner, but the 254 with the aggressive chain put it to shame.

Just for fun .
Ported dolmar 7900 in the same cherry with a 20x38 square.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Thanks for all of the birthday wishes, guys. I’m 52 today and feel great. Until I start messing with felling, cutting, stacking. Then, the next day I feel old and sore. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday you old fart .


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday guys, If I'm not mistaken, Maine Woods just got older than me!


----------



## svk

Happy Birthday you guys!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Older than my kids lol.
> I don't act it, except maybe with regards to my dad jokes  .


I'm 46 and have a 4 year old. He keeps me young, though. Get to play with Legos again and catch toads! Haha
Got awhile before I'll be a gramps.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I'm 46 and have a 4 year old. He keeps me young, though. Get to play with Legos again and catch toads! Haha
> Got awhile before I'll be a gramps.
> View attachment 829575


That's an awesome pic.
Our kids have a bunch of toads in the window well, they carry them around and they don't even try to get away, trained toads lol.
I've found kids can make you feel young or old lol.

The kids found this little guy a bit ago, yesterday they were on the neighbors property by the creek and found an eastern box turtle.


----------



## svk

Chipper gets the best of both worlds. Older kids who are adults to hang out with and enjoy life, and younger ones at an older age so you are a more mature parent and enjoy the smaller things with them.

There’s definitely a trade off depending on when you have kids. Young/broke/inexperienced parents means you’ll probably have grandkids sooner. Having kids when you are older/more mature/probably more financially stable is good too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Haywire said:


> I'm 46 and have a 4 year old. He keeps me young, though. Get to play with Legos again and catch toads! Haha
> Got awhile before I'll be a gramps.
> View attachment 829575


I caught a decent sized frog in my garden yesterday in order to show my 2 and be 4 to girls. Then commented to my wife that must have been the first time in about 37 ish years, is since I was about 10. It's great bring able to do these things again!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday gentlemen!


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> 50's not old. Is it?


! only if your 29....? lol ? 50 is young still, if you are over the third hump of a two hump mountain!..... then it's a down hill slide to retirement or inturnment!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> I'm 46 and have a 4 year old. He keeps me young, though. Get to play with Legos again and catch toads! Haha
> Got awhile before I'll be a gramps.
> View attachment 829575


Great picture!! That’s awesome


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's an awesome pic.
> Our kids have a bunch of toads in the window well, they carry them around and they don't even try to get away, trained toads lol.
> I've found kids can make you feel young or old lol.
> 
> The kids found this little guy a bit ago, yesterday they were on the neighbors property by the creek and found an eastern box turtle.
> View attachment 829585


Wow that’s cool! That things tiny


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Great picture!! That’s awesome


Yeah, he was pretty proud of that catch!


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Great picture!! That’s awesome


Hey Nate. How'd ya like to wear these spikes? M. Klein and sons ,Chicago IL.1945. Got them from my neighbor who was a lineman.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Hey Nate. How'd ya like to wear these spikes? M. Klein and sons ,Chicago IL.1945. Got them from my neighbor who was a lineman.
> View attachment 829613


No thanks! Those guys were tougher than me, lol. I know some guys can use stuff like that and small single belt and be just fine, maybe they just get used to it. My Dad did a lot of stuff I couldn’t do or would have a hard time. Guess I’m spoiled and kinda wimpy, especially compared to the old timers.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Found 3 decent brushpiles within 3 miles of the house. Now I just have to get permission.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Happy birthday gentlemen!


I thought he was on the other forum


----------



## rarefish383

Look who's in my wood pile? Sure is pretty.


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> Look who's in my wood pile? Sure is pretty.


Is that a milk snake? I only hit like because it's in_ YOUR_ wood pile! I probably would have shat myself! Haha


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I was given a number of 66DL .325 bars. The 67 DL chains work just fine on them. And the price was right.
> 
> Some bars work with chains 1 DL off of standard and some don’t. Just need trial an error to make sure that you don’t run out of adjustment and the oiler still works.
> 
> So far here’s what I found:
> -Stihl 3/8 LP small mount 55DL will work with more common 56DL chains
> -Husky large and small mount 3/8 60DL bars will work with Homelite specific 59DL chains.
> -Homelite 3/8 59DL bars will not work with 60 DL chains
> -Husky small mount .325 66 DL will work with 67 DL chains
> -53DL 3/8 LP chains will work on 52DL bars.


Yeah I found out the hard way that I couldn't find a chain with the correct drive link count for my junkyard homelite. Only guy that makes chains local is the Stihl dealer. So I have a $42 chain on a saw I'd be lucky to get $40 for. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> *Happy birthday to @mainewoods and @95custmz.* Have a great day fellas.



Zactlty !!!


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> which remeinds me lots of mountiain bikers here swear by Avon skin so soft moisturiser as an effective mossie rep. Personally i think if you need one, you need to cycle faster



Deer flies , no repellent works , clocked one at 12mph keeping up with me on the Yanmar 336 at about 13mph in high range wot .


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Only guy that makes chains local is the Stihl dealer. So I have a $42 chain on a saw I'd be lucky to get $40 for.


 Buy a spinner with your COVID money, and become the guy that other folks in the area come to. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

rarefish383 said:


> When the auctions start back up I'll look for a set, they sell cheap, 10-15 bucks a set. Shipping is rough getting them down there. I have a friend that collects Savage rifles down there, he won a first place award for best display a few years back. There used to be a brick factory in Western Maryland, in the Savage Valley. I had a real pretty brick that was a cream color with pink and yellow streaks running through it, that had Super Savage stamped in it. I thought one would look good on his display table, it cost $65 to ship it.


That's very kind, thank you. It sure would be good to have USA-made quality. I'll do a quick look tonight online at what sort of costs are likely to ship'em and be in touch with what I might be able to afford to pay should you ever come across any on the other side of the lockdowns. Thanks again, that's really cool to have a pair of eyes and ears up there for this sort of thing. 

It's not every day someone sends a brick downunder. I agree it can get pricey sending stuff to us here. There was a time our NZ$ was much stronger against the US$ and it made sense to buy lots of stuff from USA, including saws and tools. Lately, not so much.

Friends here produce highly potent Manuka honey and I got them to send a 1kg jar of the 20+UMF honey to AS member lone wolf. That was sent just before covid-19 and it only just got delivered a little while ago, such is the backlog up there. At least the stuff doesn't go off. But usually I have found our main postal service here is way cheaper than sending the same parcel the other way, regardless of where it is going to. However, this time around, with the honey, it was much more expensive than i thought it would be. I think our NZ Post is starting to catch up to the rest of the world with their costs, darn it.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got access to the neighbors brush pile. Theres wood in there I swear.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> 
> I agree with Steve I wouldn't run 325 on it, not reason. I'd put a 20x3/8 on it myself.
> If you decide to run an 18x325 it should have no problem doing that with an 8 pin. The problem you will have is making a chain that will bite well and be smooth, since the saw is lighter with rubber AV I think you would be better served with the chain spinning slower taking a larger bite with 3/8.
> Here's a stock 254 running a 20x325 with a 7 pin in cherry, it was very fast cutting when it wasn't chattering .
> 
> Stock husky 545 in the same cherry log, nice runner, but the 254 with the aggressive chain put it to shame.
> 
> Just for fun .
> Ported dolmar 7900 in the same cherry with a 20x38 square.





Thanks guys. I need to look at the bar/chain I have for it now. Pretty sure it's a 16" with .325. 

I'm assuming to run 3/8, I'll need another drive gear (whatever it's called). 

I believe Kevin put a 357 clutch on it for me.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Thanks guys. I need to look at the bar/chain I have for it now. Pretty sure it's a 16" with .325.
> 
> I'm assuming to run 3/8, I'll need another drive gear (whatever it's called).
> 
> I believe Kevin put a 357 clutch on it for me.


Yup you just need a 3/8 rim. The clutch comes off pretty easy if it’s been off recently.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Yeah I found out the hard way that I couldn't find a chain with the correct drive link count for my junkyard homelite. Only guy that makes chains local is the Stihl dealer. So I have a $42 chain on a saw I'd be lucky to get $40 for. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That stinks. For future reference, loggerchain.com makes custom loops and I believe Archerplus on eBay does as well.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Chipper gets the best of both worlds. Older kids who are adults to hang out with and enjoy life, and younger ones at an older age so you are a more mature parent and enjoy the smaller things with them.
> 
> There’s definitely a trade off depending on when you have kids. Young/broke/inexperienced parents means you’ll probably have grandkids sooner. Having kids when you are older/more mature/probably more financially stable is good too.


I'll say this, I feel very privileged to get a second chance to do it right; while I feel I'm doing much better, I know I'm still making all sorts of mistakes .


svk said:


> That stinks. For future reference, loggerchain.com makes custom loops and I believe Archerplus on eBay does as well.


I bet you could get a piltz chain delivered for 42 .
Probably get a bar and chain for that kind of cash .


muad said:


> Thanks guys. I need to look at the bar/chain I have for it now. Pretty sure it's a 16" with .325.
> 
> I'm assuming to run 3/8, I'll need another drive gear (whatever it's called).
> 
> I believe Kevin put a 357 clutch on it for me.


Let me know if you don't have one, I just might have one or two or... around lol.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Deer flies , no repellent works , clocked one at 12mph keeping up with me on the Yanmar 336 at about 13mph in high range wot .


That's a fast little tractor, but it sounds like the bug was winning .
Yesterday when we went by my daughters house I was clocking a Canadian, goose that is, 45mph . I was pretty surprised how fast it was going.

Got some more pictures of the flooding in town, and at the lakeshore.
Lots of sand on the main road in front of Grand Haven beach, there was very little "beach" left. Then I got a picture of the wharf where the guys who run charters usually dock, never seen it this high before, guy in the boat said the same thing( but we're young lol). Just imagine if there was a boat moving a little faster in there .
Here's the flooding in my town.








7 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl




Here's Grand Haven.
Notice the water over the sidewalk in the wharf.
The "anchor" on the hill hard previously been a cross, then someone took issue with it and they made it into an anchor. I take issue with that, I find anchors offensive, especially on top of hills, anyone know a good attorney .








3 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl




Also saw these ducks, I think covid crossed over to them, they weren't looking to good .


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Thanks guys. I need to look at the bar/chain I have for it now. Pretty sure it's a 16" with .325. I'm assuming to run 3/8, I'll need another drive gear (whatever it's called). I believe Kevin put a 357 clutch on it for me.



I have a MMWS MS241 with a 16 inch bar and 0.325 chain which was Randy's recommendation. In truth, I probably couldn't tell the difference between how the saw performs with 0.325 compared to anything else but I am not at all disappointed with how it slices through Aussie hardwood. Your saw might be up half a weight division though, I guess.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Mike, I made this coat rack for my wife out of chestnut oak and red cedar.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Mike, I made this coat rack for my wife out of chestnut oak and red cedar.View attachment 829771
> View attachment 829772
> View attachment 829773


Looks good Keith.  Gives me an idea for the cedar I have down back


----------



## psuiewalsh

I would have loved to had access to a large wood lathe. I skimmed off the sap wood with Adams saw and a block plane. Made a large trashbag of cedar shavings. He was using them to help start the stove.


----------



## psuiewalsh

I really liked the carpenter bee tunnels, looks like it was routed.


----------



## muad

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a MMWS MS241 with a 16 inch bar and 0.325 chain which was Randy's recommendation. In truth, I probably couldn't tell the difference between how the saw performs with 0.325 compared to anything else but I am not at all disappointed with how it slices through Aussie hardwood. Your saw might be up half a weight division though, I guess.



That's awesome. I had thought about getting my 241 ported, but she's already a screamer with the picco and a 16" bar. 

The 254 is heavier for sure, but not by much. I'll try to compare them both by weight, and maybe even cutting some cookies.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Yup you just need a 3/8 rim. The clutch comes off pretty easy if it’s been off recently.


Thanks man!!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I'll say this, I feel very privileged to get a second chance to do it right; while I feel I'm doing much better, I know I'm still making all sorts of mistakes .
> 
> I bet you could get a piltz chain delivered for 42 .
> Probably get a bar and chain for that kind of cash .
> 
> Let me know if you don't have one, I just might have one or two or... around lol.



Much appreciated brother!! 

I will let you know for sure.


----------



## muad

More rain here, another 2" according to the gauge. I'm thankful for the rain as it fills the pond (our water source), but it sure cuts into my scrounging and saw time. I still have yet to split those two loads from a couple weekends ago. My yard needs mowed bad also, but it'll take at least two good sunny days to dry it up enough to run the Toro.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice coat rack! I milled some Cedar for a friend, but have not had the opportunity to use it myself.


----------



## svk

We were supposed to get rain and thunderstorms all weekend but now it’s looking like rain only on Monday and Tuesday. I’ve got a couple of birch trees to process this weekend and do a major cleaning and reorganizing in the cabin and the cabin shed. Would be much easier if the rain holds off.


----------



## MustangMike

I will be up at the Cabin (first time this year) with my Grandsons Sat morning through Monday afternoon. My Brother and some of his Grandsons will also be there for the same time period.

We also expect brief visitors: MechanicMatt and his Daughters, my Niece and her Daughter, and one of my Daughter's and her Daughter.

Should be a good time! The kids are often fascinated with the frogs/toads, salamanders and ring neck snakes that are common up there. We will have some quads and do some exploring/site seeing.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I will be up at the Cabin (first time this year) with my Grandsons Sat morning through Monday afternoon. My Brother and some of his Grandsons will also be there for the same time period.
> 
> We also expect brief visitors: MechanicMatt and his Daughters, my Niece and her Daughter, and one of my Daughter's and her Daughter.
> 
> Should be a good time! The kids are often fascinated with the frogs/toads, salamanders and ring neck snakes that are common up there. We will have some quads and do some exploring/site seeing.


Enjoy!


----------



## muad

Christmas came early!! Tracking showed Tuesday the 26th, but the USPS finally delivered something early for once! The Binford 254 XS from @huskihl has arrived!! Soggy wet day here, but I'll try to get some video.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I will be up at the Cabin (first time this year) with my Grandsons Sat morning through Monday afternoon. My Brother and some of his Grandsons will also be there for the same time period.
> 
> We also expect brief visitors: MechanicMatt and his Daughters, my Niece and her Daughter, and one of my Daughter's and her Daughter.
> 
> Should be a good time! The kids are often fascinated with the frogs/toads, salamanders and ring neck snakes that are common up there. We will have some quads and do some exploring/site seeing.



Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Plowboy83

Heading to the hills got the pickup loaded with the 066 and the tent stove suppose to be cold


----------



## muad

Well, she rips good. Be easy on me, I haven't shot video in a while. Saws ran the same 16" bar with .325 full chisel chain(H23?). Log was a 16" dry, dead white ash.

Stock 254


The Binford 254XS.



My only complaint right now is that she's really hard to start. First time was me being an idiot, had the switch set to stop/off and flooded her out, and the chain brake was on.

But, after the video I let her cool down while uploading, and went and tried to start her and she wasn't having it.


----------



## svk

Some more 262 family love.

The 154 with MM and TA runs awesome! So impressed with how well this thing pulls.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Some more 262 family love.
> 
> The 154 with MM and TA runs awesome! So impressed with how well this thing pulls.
> View attachment 829889


Nice!! 

So I think my issues with the Binford starting are due to the fuel that I run. Kevin tuned it with 90oct non-ethanol fuel. I'm running 100LL at about 32:1. After getting her started again by holding her wide open and yanking like crazy, I went and cut some cookies out of ash. I let her idle for a second and she died. Then it was hard to start. I played with the carb settings, and now she's idling good and starts with one pull when warm. I'm gonna let her cool down and see how the cold start goes. 

I think I need to do another video once I get her dialed in on the tune. I have a nice ash that got caught in another tree when the wind took it down a few weeks ago. She will work well for another comparison video.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Nice!!
> 
> So I think my issues with the Binford starting are due to the fuel that I run. Kevin tuned it with 90oct non-ethanol fuel. I'm running 100LL at about 32:1. After getting her started again by holding her wide open and yanking like crazy, I went and cut some cookies out of ash. I let her idle for a second and she died. Then it was hard to start. I played with the carb settings, and now she's idling good and starts with one pull when warm. I'm gonna let her cool down and see how the cold start goes.
> 
> I think I need to do another video once I get her dialed in on the tune. I have a nice ash that got caught in another tree when the wind took it down a few weeks ago. She will work well for another comparison video.


Just make sure you run it rich on the high side for the first few tanks


----------



## hamish

dancan said:


> Deer flies , no repellent works , clocked one at 12mph keeping up with me on the Yanmar 336 at about 13mph in high range wot .


Patches work great, long gone are the days of wearing my snowmobile helmet to get into the boat.


----------



## svk

A significant win-diagnosed the issue on my cousin’s 290 to 390 as a sheared flywheel key. Ordered a replacement flywheel from EBay. 

A small loss-the bar adjuster bolt worked its way out of the 154. The head was already pretty banged up. Ordered a new one from Ebay as well that has a retainer clip. 

May do a little more shopping on eBay tonight to see what bars they have.

Bugs are terrible. I’ll be heading to Walmart to buy a screen tent tomorrow. Even saw a horsefly, which is a solid month early for those buggers.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> A significant win-diagnosed the issue on my cousin’s 290 to 390 as a sheared flywheel key. Ordered a replacement flywheel from EBay.
> 
> A small loss-the bar adjuster bolt worked its way out of the 154. The head was already pretty banged up. Ordered a new one from Ebay as well that has a retainer clip.
> 
> May do a little more shopping on eBay tonight to see what bars they have.
> 
> Bugs are terrible. I’ll be heading to Walmart to buy a screen tent tomorrow. Even saw a horsefly, which is a solid month early for those buggers.


Wish you would've said something, I've got a spare 290/310 fly wheel I would've sent you. The keyway was sheared off on my old saw, but it never caused any issues


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> Nice!!
> 
> So I think my issues with the Binford starting are due to the fuel that I run. Kevin tuned it with 90oct non-ethanol fuel. I'm running 100LL at about 32:1. After getting her started again by holding her wide open and yanking like crazy, I went and cut some cookies out of ash. I let her idle for a second and she died. Then it was hard to start. I played with the carb settings, and now she's idling good and starts with one pull when warm. I'm gonna let her cool down and see how the cold start goes.
> 
> I think I need to do another video once I get her dialed in on the tune. I have a nice ash that got caught in another tree when the wind took it down a few weeks ago. She will work well for another comparison video.


You’re still about 1000 rpm rich on the H jet. Maybe a 1/4 turn. Everything inside is soaked and when you choke it it’s flooding it a bit more. Lean it out a hair and take 3 swipes off the rakers sand give ‘er another rip


----------



## muad

huskihl said:


> You’re still about 1000 rpm rich on the H jet. Maybe a 1/4 turn. Everything inside is soaked and when you choke it it’s flooding it a bit more. Lean it out a hair and take 3 swipes off the rakers sand give ‘er another rip



Thanks brother!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A significant win-diagnosed the issue on my cousin’s 290 to 390 as a sheared flywheel key. Ordered a replacement flywheel from EBay.
> 
> A small loss-the bar adjuster bolt worked its way out of the 154. The head was already pretty banged up. Ordered a new one from Ebay as well that has a retainer clip.
> 
> May do a little more shopping on eBay tonight to see what bars they have.
> 
> Bugs are terrible. I’ll be heading to Walmart to buy a screen tent tomorrow. Even saw a horsefly, which is a solid month early for those buggers.


Make sure the crank and is clean with no debris on it at all, then tap the flywheel onto the crank, then tighten the nut, then tap the socket while it's on the nut again hitting the flywheel, then check that the nut is still tight, then run that beast.

Dang front tensioner saws .


muad said:


> Wish you would've said something, I've got a spare 290/310 fly wheel I would've sent you. The keyway was sheared off on my old saw, but it never caused any issues


Been running my 372xpw for a few yrs without it as well . It can be a little tricky getting the timing set, I just mark the flywheel and the crank where the key is/should be on both and then bolt it together.
Congrats on the 254. 
That saw looks like it would do a great job with a 20x3/8.


----------



## Logger nate

Saw a couple nice dead red fir when I was out skiing last winter, been waiting for snow to melt enough to get to them finally made it today, fell the first one up across the road.
Was snowing a little, nice cool working weather

Decided to give my buddy a call to see if he could come winch the rest up and take some sense it wouldn’t all fit in my pickup anyway 

Yep front end is off the ground, lol. I ask him if he wanted to cut it in half, he said no I think I can get it. After breaking the chain holding snatch block above the road twice and breaking winch cable once he said maybe we should cut it in half. One time snatch block ended up about 30’ behind his pickup after bouncing off the road. Couldn’t find it until I was down there jacking a second tree and happened to see it

Wish I would have brought the horse trailer, couldn’t get it all but
wasn’t sure if I could pull it through the snow patches on the road.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Public land? We don't get to fell anything on public land, it has to be dead and down.

Your buddy has a good load.

I haven’t tried jacking the tree like that, there are many times I could have used it. On my mountain place I wanted to put trees uphill, most would only go downhill.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> ......Wish I would have brought the horse trailer, couldn’t get it all but
> wasn’t sure if I could pull it through the snow patches on the road.
> View attachment 829963


How in the Heck did you load that truck on the left?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yep front end is off the ground, lol. I ask him if he wanted to cut it in half, he said no I think I can get it. After breaking the chain holding snatch block above the road twice and breaking winch cable once he said maybe we should cut it in half. One time snatch block ended up about 30’ behind his pickup after bouncing off the road.


That winch is as powerful as the drill winch .
That thing is sweet, I "need" one of those .
Talking quite a bit with a dealership west of you, may be making trip in a couple weeks, still working out the details, maybe I can get one with a winch like that .


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Public land? We don't get to fell anything on public land, it has to be dead and down.
> 
> Your buddy has a good load.
> 
> I haven’t tried jacking the tree like that, there are many times I could have used it. On my mountain place I wanted to put trees uphill, most would only go downhill.


Yes public land. Sorry to hear that, if we couldn’t fall anything there wouldn’t be much wood to cut here.
Yeah works pretty good, bought 30 ton jack few years ago for that, most all the trees above the road had been cut so the jack allowed me to get trees other people had left


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> How in the Heck did you load that truck on the left?


Red fir, not as heavy as hardwoods,  and my buddy’s kind of an animal, lol.


chipper1 said:


> That winch is as powerful as the drill winch .
> That thing is sweet, I "need" one of those .
> Talking quite a bit with a dealership west of you, may be making trip in a couple weeks, still working out the details, maybe I can get one with a winch like that .


Yeah just little stronger, lol. You need one
A dealer...?. , sorry to hear that, lol. Hopefully it’s a good one. Good luck buddy, let me know when your coming through and I’ll put the coffee on


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That winch is as powerful as the drill winch .
> That thing is sweet, I "need" one of those .
> Talking quite a bit with a dealership west of you, may be making trip in a couple weeks, still working out the details, maybe I can get one with a winch like that .



A ford I hope 

I need a winch in the f-tree fiddy. would make pulling on a log, or yanking someone out of the ditch, much easier.

Nate, Iove seeing pics of your and your buddy's trucks. Is his a 250 or 350? She sure take a load! I had a 79 F-150 that did OK, until the stone quarry front end loader operator dropped 2.5 ton of 57s in my bed. Squatted her so bad that it broke my rear leafs, or maybe it broke at the shackle. Can't remember. I put some heavy springs on her, and after that it was tough to squat here with a load of wood. I loved that truck.

In the end, Ohio road salt got the best of that truck. Wish I had known about hot oil 20 years ago, I'd still have her.


----------



## svk

Hour and ten minutes to cut and load these tops. The pile is pretty picked through and the birch is already going punky so probably the last load I’ll take. 

My 142 was running lean and the 5020 was running rich so I ended up using the 5020 to finish the job even though the 142 is more suited for small wood. Which reminds me that I need a tuning screwdriver for the new truck.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> A ford I hope
> 
> I need a winch in the f-tree fiddy. would make pulling on a log, or yanking someone out of the ditch, much easier.
> 
> Nate, Iove seeing pics of your and your buddy's trucks. Is his a 250 or 350? She sure take a load! I had a 79 F-150 that did OK, until the stone quarry front end loader operator dropped 2.5 ton of 57s in my bed. Squatted her so bad that it broke my rear leafs, or maybe it broke at the shackle. Can't remember. I put some heavy springs on her, and after that it was tough to squat here with a load of wood. I loved that truck.
> 
> In the end, Ohio road salt got the best of that truck. Wish I had known about hot oil 20 years ago, I'd still have her.


Yeah winch would be pretty handy. My buddy’s is a 250, he added some overload springs but still squats pretty good sometimes with the loads he puts on it, lol. Those fords are pretty tough!
I use fluid film but that hot oil sounds like it works great.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Yeah winch would be pretty handy. My buddy’s is a 250, he added some overload springs but still squats pretty good sometimes with the loads he puts on it, lol. Those fords are pretty tough!
> I use fluid film but that hot oil sounds like it works great.



When I got my 97 crew cab, it was pretty much rust free. I had just learned about hot oil a few years before, so the first thing I did that fall was get her hot oiled, and have got her done every year since, save two years. The two years it didn't get done was only because my hot oil guy didn't get around to doing it, and he said I really didn't need to do it anymore; but I'm stubborn and still do. I found a new guy as mine said he retiring, and this new guy puts her on thick! 

I can't stand rust, and here in the rust belt, it's hard to find clean vehicles. All of my cars/trucks get hot oiled now. It's worth the $75-100 a year. My 97 is still solid, only rust is on some body panels where I sanded them down to fix some paint issues and never finished. primer only lasts so long, LOL


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Yes public land. Sorry to hear that, if we couldn’t fall anything there wouldn’t be much wood to cut here.
> Yeah works pretty good, bought 30 ton jack few years ago for that, most all the trees above the road had been cut so the jack allowed me to get trees other people had left



Great pics, Nate! The good ones are always on the downhill side! No winch, so if I can't choke them up, I get to play sherpa! Makes for a long day! Haha


----------



## Haywire

Still burning up here, but see some 70s in the forecast for next week.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Still burning up here, but see some 70s in the forecast for next week.
> View attachment 830040



I was cutting cookies yesterday, and the wife asked why I was wasting our good firewood. I let her know that the cookies are good for early/late fall and late spring burning - as I was learned from @chipper1 

Love your stove. My glass is all blackened, so you can't see the wood as nicely as yours. Need to see if I can get parts for my old HeartStone, as the secondary combustion tube is gone (rotted and bent from someone running the stove really hot). Not me, previous damage.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Great pics, Nate! The good ones are always on the downhill side! No winch, so if I can't choke them up, I get to play sherpa! Makes for a long day! Haha


Thanks! Yep seems that way, lol. These are good Sherpa tools  





Haywire said:


> Still burning up here, but see some 70s in the forecast for next week.
> View attachment 830040


Nice stove, sure like the glass doors. Been burning here too, don’t think it got over 40* yesterday.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> These are good Sherpa tools



What are those called? Do they make a bigger size?


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> I was cutting cookies yesterday, and the wife asked why I was wasting our good firewood. I let her know that the cookies are good for early/late fall and late spring burning - as I was learned from @chipper1
> 
> Love your stove. My glass is all blackened, so you can't see the wood as nicely as yours. Need to see if I can get parts for my old HeartStone, as the secondary combustion tube is gone (rotted and bent from someone running the stove really hot). Not me, previous damage.





Logger nate said:


> Thanks! Yep seems that way, lol. These are good Sherpa tools
> Nice stove, sure like the glass doors. Been burning here too, don’t think it got over 40* yesterday.


Thanks, this stove does a pretty nice job of keeping the glass clean. Only hit it with windex once a week. Those tongs look pretty slick!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Found it.








Fiskars 13 in. Log Tongs 360310-1001 - The Home Depot


Prepare and organize firewood faster with a durable pair of log tongs that allows you to pick up and position logs up to 12 in. Dia with one hand. Constructed of hardened boron steel, the tongs' sharpened



www.homedepot.com





And here’s a 16”





Timber Tuff Log Tongs, 16 in. at Tractor Supply Co.


Buy Great Customer Service Timber Tuff Log Tongs, 16 in. in the Logging Equipment & Supplies category at Tractor Supply Co.These Timber Tuf




www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here’s a 20”. That’s the opening width.








Earth Worth 28.5 in. Lifting Hook Log Tongs HWD630025 - The Home Depot


The 20 in. Lifting Hook Log Tongs by Earth Worth are designed to be both functional and stylish. These tongs are ideal for lifting and carrying logs. The tongs are ideal when stacking wood or building



www.homedepot.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> I ask him if he wanted to cut it in half, he said no I think I can get it.



A neighbor friend a long time ago told me “Don’t get greedy”. I had it stenciled on my bumper right in front of the winch, it’s faded now. I still keep it in mind.


----------



## Haywire

Split up some more of that yard fir today. Hardwood snobs y'all be missing out on that nice natural napalm that's in the center! Haha


----------



## Philbert

*Skidding Cones*

I miss the discussions of skidding cones for scrounging firewood, especially the home-made ones. Wasn't there a discussions somewhere in this thread (@dancan maybe?):

*Homemade skidding cone*
Aaron (Eccentric) stopped by today and we had a chance to test the skidding cone my buddy Jaye fabricated for me. The blue material is heavy plastic from large water drum. Jaye (the guy sitting on the log) put some bolts in the blue plastic to hold the shape, then inserted a traffic cone with...
www.arboristsite.com

*Easier skidding?*
I have been cutting some firewood off my property, and skidding it with my lawn tractor that I weighted quite heavily in desperate search of (free) traction. Right now I am in the process of making my own bolted rubber tire "chains" and I am going to weight the front of my tractor as well...
www.arboristsite.com

etc.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Split up some more of that yard fir today. Hardwood snobs y'all be missing out on that nice natural napalm that's in the center! Haha
> 
> View attachment 830126
> View attachment 830127


I can smell that from here.


----------



## svk

Did a little bit of much needed shopping today. New screen tent (bought two @57 bucks each) and 4000w generator that is reasonably quiet.


----------



## dancan

Busy day here


----------



## FinnKamp

Haywire said:


> Hardwood snobs





Nothing beats the snap crackle and pop effect of good seasoned spruce. We´ll try to plant some alder this summer. Not really "hard hardwood" but one has to make compromises in this climate.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hour and ten minutes to cut and load these tops. The pile is pretty picked through and the birch is already going punky so probably the last load I’ll take.
> 
> My 142 was running rich and the 5020 was running rich so I ended up using the 5020 to finish the job even though the 142 is more suited for small wood. Which reminds me that I need a tuning screwdriver for the new truck.
> View attachment 830031


My 5020 will run rich when the filter gets dirty. I cut the end off an old snow brush and keep it in the saw box for dusting off filters.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

muad said:


> I was cutting cookies yesterday, and the wife asked why I was wasting our good firewood. I let her know that the cookies are good for early/late fall and late spring burning - as I was learned from @chipper1
> 
> Love your stove. My glass is all blackened, so you can't see the wood as nicely as yours. Need to see if I can get parts for my old HeartStone, as the secondary combustion tube is gone (rotted and bent from someone running the stove really hot). Not me, previous damage.


I use ash and a wet paper towel to clean stove glass. when the stove is cold

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Got to run a saw today. Lol. The little electric did a good job chopping roots





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> My 5020 will run rich when the filter gets dirty. I cut the end off an old snow brush and keep it in the saw box for dusting off filters.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You are most likely right on that. I’ve noticed that saw really picks up a lot of crud on the filter compared to my Huskys. I don’t know why it would but it does.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> I use ash and a wet paper towel to clean stove glass. when the stove is cold



That last bit is the key bit. I wiped the glass of the stove at our old place when the glass was stihl quite warm (could touch it) and it clouded the glass permanently.


----------



## LondonNeil

i ran a tank through the 365 today and after last time when it seemed to be bouncing off the limiter constantly I went armed with my carb screw. 1/8th turn anticlock and it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bur waaaaaaaaaburburblewaaa at WOT and clean in the wood. preet good i thought but just to check Iwent another 1/8th rich and yes it was burbling more although still ceaning up, bu didn't seem as willing in the wood. I went back lean that 1/8th....much better.


----------



## LondonNeil

@muad 100LL as in avtur low lead aviation fuel? do you know that the octane scale/calc used for aviation fuel is different from road fuel? you'd think RON is RON, but no, there are many slightly different calcs/scales used. IIRC 100LL is about the same octane as UK 95RON, which is also about the same is US standard road fuel ...err 89? so while it may be a fuel issue, the fuel isn't tht different I think.


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> *Skidding Cones*
> 
> I miss the discussions of skidding cones for scrounging firewood, especially the home-made ones. Wasn't there a discussions somewhere in this thread (@dancan maybe?):
> 
> *Homemade skidding cone*
> Aaron (Eccentric) stopped by today and we had a chance to test the skidding cone my buddy Jaye fabricated for me. The blue material is heavy plastic from large water drum. Jaye (the guy sitting on the log) put some bolts in the blue plastic to hold the shape, then inserted a traffic cone with...
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> *Easier skidding?*
> I have been cutting some firewood off my property, and skidding it with my lawn tractor that I weighted quite heavily in desperate search of (free) traction. Right now I am in the process of making my own bolted rubber tire "chains" and I am going to weight the front of my tractor as well...
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> etc.
> 
> Philbert


There was only a surprisingly small difference between just using the plastic drums with the slightly tapered bottoms:






compared to cutting the bottom out and tapering into a proper cone like you mentioned. 

My first attempt was the latter and a mate 'borrowed' it because it worked so well. So, I had to make another but just cut the top 1/3 off the drum and a hole in the bottom and it worked almost as well if not the same as the fully tapered cone.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Some of you might remember last time I used my MS461 the idle started running the chain pretty fast. Well I just got to looking at it. I don’t know what the L screw was set at because I was turning it by the time I realized I engaged it. The H screw was close to where it was supposed to be, all the way out. I reset the L screw as per the Stihl manual I found online (All the way in, & back out a 1/4 turn). I also put on a new Stihl air filter. I had an aftermarket filter that was too fat to fit all the way in, and wasn’t sealing. I cleaned it with carburetor cleaner, with the saw bar pointed up, so everything would run back out. Then I let it air dry a while, before putting it back together. The spark plug didn’t look perfect, but still some life left in it. I ordered two new ones. It started up easy, and the chain was barely inching forward. I couldn’t set it per the manual. It says turn clockwise until the chain starts to run, then back off 1-1/2 turns. It died before I got to 1-1/2 turns, maybe a little past one turn. So I just went back to where it started running the chain, and backed off just enough to stop the chain.


----------



## dancan

One of my friends wanted a hand to drop a few dead standing spruce around his property this afternoon so as I headed to his place around 1:00pm .
Had to do a detour loop because the Federales had the road closed , not a hint of fire when I pointed the Ef3Fiddy to my new planned route .
Well , it was on when I come through from the other direction
I parked the truck at his upper parking spot and walked down to his place , I had Spruce to cut !















But 





Even though the wind was blowing away from us the Federales came down and told us to evac .





My Spruce as well as my buddies house will be safe , this is the second go round for a fire with similar conditions , 2008 was the last one .



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/west-porters-lake-fire-halifax-evacuation-1.5582068


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> There was only a surprisingly small difference between just using the plastic drums with the slightly tapered bottoms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to cutting the bottom out and tapering into a proper cone like you mentioned.
> 
> My first attempt was the latter and a mate 'borrowed' it because it worked so well. So, I had to make another but just cut the top 1/3 off the drum and a hole in the bottom and it worked almost as well if not the same as the fully tapered cone.


I use these to ferment beer.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskars 13 in. Log Tongs 360310-1001 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Prepare and organize firewood faster with a durable pair of log tongs that allows you to pick up and position logs up to 12 in. Dia with one hand. Constructed of hardened boron steel, the tongs' sharpened
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a 16”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timber Tuff Log Tongs, 16 in. at Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> 
> Buy Great Customer Service Timber Tuff Log Tongs, 16 in. in the Logging Equipment & Supplies category at Tractor Supply Co.These Timber Tuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorsupply.com


Tongs are pretty handy, especially if your packing rounds very far.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you might remember last time I used my MS461 the idle started running the chain pretty fast. Well I just got to looking at it. I don’t know what the L screw was set at because I was turning it by the time I realized I engaged it. The H screw was close to where it was supposed to be, all the way out. I reset the L screw as per the Stihl manual I found online (All the way in, & back out a 1/4 turn). I also put on a new Stihl air filter. I had an aftermarket filter that was too fat to fit all the way in, and wasn’t sealing. I cleaned it with carburetor cleaner, with the saw bar pointed up, so everything would run back out. Then I let it air dry a while, before putting it back together. The spark plug didn’t look perfect, but still some life left in it. I ordered two new ones. It started up easy, and the chain was barely inching forward. I couldn’t set it per the manual. It says turn clockwise until the chain starts to run, then back off 1-1/2 turns. It died before I got to 1-1/2 turns, maybe a little past one turn. So I just went back to where it started running the chain, and backed off just enough to stop the chain.
> 
> View attachment 830181


Hope this helps 





Saw Carb Tuning


This information explains how to adjust a carburetor on a pro saw.



www.madsens1.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Tongs are pretty handy, especially if your packing rounds very far.



What size are yours?


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> @muad 100LL as in avtur low lead aviation fuel? do you know that the octane scale/calc used for aviation fuel is different from road fuel? you'd think RON is RON, but no, there are many slightly different calcs/scales used. IIRC 100LL is about the same octane as UK 95RON, which is also about the same is US standard road fuel ...err 89? so while it may be a fuel issue, the fuel isn't tht different I think.



Not sure. But, Kevin helped me out and I'm getting close. She easier to start now. I think we're almost there. I can at least start her now without holding it WOT and cranking forever.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> What size are yours?


Mine are the fiskars, 13” I think? You can use them on bigger rounds though

I’m pretty happy with them. Sounds like the Husqvarna ones are good too and they are little bigger.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> That last bit is the key bit. I wiped the glass of the stove at our old place when the glass was stihl quite warm (could touch it) and it clouded the glass permanently.


I usually clean mine with a terrycloth towel dripping wet when the glass is warm, but not hot, then I hit the streaks with steel wool and she looks great afterwards.
I like the glass door for sure so I can see  .
Had some friends over yesterday since it's "legal" now , had a nice little fire.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Which reminds me that I need a tuning screwdriver for the new truck.


Truck still a little fat from winter tuning, dang heat  LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah just little stronger, lol. You need one
> A dealer...?. , sorry to hear that, lol. Hopefully it’s a good one. Good luck buddy, let me know when your coming through and I’ll put the coffee on


I have one of the Reese hitch style ones, but then I have to hook it to a battery. Sure I've only used it one time, pulling a buddies MG onto the trailer to take it to the paint shop, he just let me know he's ready to take it to the engine shop now .
Yes, they seem to be pretty good, they do a lot of shipping to other states. One of the big issues you can run into is extra cost relating title/registration/taxes buying out of state, I usually find a dealer that knows how it works and at least talk thru the options with them. One I talked to said "we don't do that"(sell out to of state buyers, this one was like "we do half our sales to out of state buyers". I talked to the guy for 50 min lol.


muad said:


> A ford I hope
> 
> I need a winch in the f-tree fiddy. would make pulling on a log, or yanking someone out of the ditch, much easier.


Well, I just found a chevy down in ohio today, it even has a winch .


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> I use these to ferment beer.


Now for something completely off-topic: i finally got some resin from my local supplier after they got back to bidness after the lockdown. Proceeded to roll a sealer coat on the bottom of that coffee table project. There was some sort of contamination on the surface and i was getting major separation and fish-eys, etc. Looked terrible. Sand and clean it down real well, change the pots I mix the resin in, new roller, etc. Same result. You probably know this but I had to learn the hard way that laundry detergent sometimes has silicon in it to limit the foaming/suds produced. I was using rags I buy in bulk, that are cut up clothing. So, sand that mo-fo surface down again but wipe it clean with acetoned paper towels and let it dry. Apply the third coat and it goes well. Thank fark for that as I was gonna have conniptions in a major way if it failed again. Looking forward to seeing the back of this project.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just found a chevy down in ohio today, it even has a winch .



Would be better if it was a Ford... Unless it's a Chebby made before 1990.


----------



## KiwiBro

Any trucks in the Hertz rental car company liquidation sales that must be kicking off about now given they sought bankruptcy protection the other day?


----------



## square1

> Well, I just found a chevy down in ohio today, it even has a winch .


A strong winch is worth it's weight in gold. Takes the FEL to put this one on & take it off. 
Bought a portable 1 ton Champion yesterday for little stuff. A little concerned with the duty cycle but I don't work very hard any more


----------



## Top Load Boiler man

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I put an ad on face book and craigslist for tree companies a place to drop off their wood. I offer to accept large rounds because I have a 3 foot splitter that goes on my Bobcat. I take pine and hardwood. I get a lot of wood from 3 different companies. Even sold some because I have some much and do not want it to rot before use. Good Luck


----------



## farmer steve

Which one of you guys is this?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Truck still a little fat from winter tuning, dang heat  LOL.


Such a Smartenheimer. To carry IN the truck for saws. Lol


----------



## farmer steve

Top Load Boiler man said:


> I put an ad on face book and craigslist for tree companies a place to drop off their wood. I offer to accept large rounds because I have a 3 foot splitter that goes on my Bobcat. I take pine and hardwood. I get a lot of wood from 3 different companies. Even sold some because I have some much and do not want it to rot before use. Good Luck


Welcome to AS. Quite a few guys from MI here. Just watch put for that @chipper1 guy.


----------



## svk

Drinking coffee at the moment. My 15yo son starts his first job at the grocery store today. I’m proud of him and it will give him life skills as well as some much needed socialization during this time. I’ll give him a ride over there then I’m going to head to the cabin for some serious cleaning.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Welcome to AS. Quite a few guys from MI here. Just watch put for that @chipper1 guy.


Yeah there’s some real characters on here from Michigan     

Actually you only need to watch out for the guys from Connecticut


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Mine are the fiskars, 13” I think? You can use them on bigger rounds thoughView attachment 830187
> 
> I’m pretty happy with them. Sounds like the Husqvarna ones are good too and they are little bigger.


Good thing those are Fir rounds and not oak.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Yeah there’s some real characters on here from Michigan
> 
> Actually you only need to watch out for the guys from Connecticut


CT and don't forget the place that nobody should move to...


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> CT and don't forget the place that nobody should move to...


WARSHINGTON     

I love the fact that one of you guys will always crack the joke that I forgot to make.


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> A strong winch is worth it's weight in gold. Takes the FEL to put this one on & take it off.
> Bought a portable 1 ton Champion yesterday for little stuff. A little concerned with the duty cycle but I don't work very hard any more
> View attachment 830250


I need details on this. Custom I'm assuming? 

I have the same bumper. Originally I was trying to think of a way to put a 10k or 12.5k one behind the bumper, but your setup looks more practical.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Drinking coffee at the moment. My 15yo son starts his first job at the grocery store today. I’m proud of him and it will give him life skills as well as some much needed socialization during this time. I’ll give him a ride over there then I’m going to head to the cabin for some serious cleaning.



Our boys are the same age. Mine has too many chores on the farm to get a part-time job yet (plus we live 20+ minutes from town). 

Cheers on the coffee, mine has raw honey, raw cream, and a touch of Bulleit Bourbon this morning


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Our boys are the same age. Mine has too many chores on the farm to get a part-time job yet (plus we live 20+ minutes from town).
> 
> Cheers on the coffee, mine has raw honey, raw cream, and a touch of Bulleit Bourbon this morning


I love whiskey in coffee but it tends to make me lose interest in my projects!! I’ll probably crack a beer before noon though.

We are hoping to get my 14 YO hired there as well but they just hired a bunch of HS kids starting with the oldest. So once a few of them quit I’d bet he’ll get the call too


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I love whiskey in coffee but it tends to make me lose interest in my projects!! I’ll probably crack a beer before noon though.
> 
> We are hoping to get my 14 YO hired there as well but they just hired a bunch of HS kids starting with the oldest. So once a few of them quit I’d bet he’ll get the call too



I'm not a fan of Bulleit Bourbon neat, as it has a lot of spice. But, it's heaven in coffee. I don't put much, just enough for favor.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I'm not a fan of Bulleit Bourbon neat, as it has a lot of spice. But, it's heaven in coffee. I don't put much, just enough for favor.


I hear you. I like Jameson in coffee but I’d never drink it straight. 

I haven’t drank much whisky/whiskey in the last few years but toward the end of my whiskey days I was using Beam for any mixes and Knob Creek when sipping. Try Beam in a Bloody Mary and you’ll never go back to vodka.


----------



## svk

I’m finishing off the last of my flask of coffee in the screen tent at the cabin now. Need to clean the shed and cabin. And in the proverbial parent term “they aren’t going to clean themselves” so I had better get moving.

I’ll see you guys in a few hours when it’s beer thirty.


----------



## svk

Do you see the scrounger


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 830284
> Which one of you guys is this?



I was gonna ask if it pointed to your house...


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Do you see the scrounger
> 
> View attachment 830331


Well I haven’t had coffee yet and don’t have my glasses on  but kinda looks like little bird on the ground, center left?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well I haven’t had coffee yet and don’t have my glasses on  but kinda looks like little bird on the ground, center left?


Keep trying


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Keep trying


Mouse?


----------



## svk

Halfway through the shed. Although it takes more work to put stuff back in an orderly fashion than it does to bail it out onto the lawn. 

Me putzing with a saw that I unearthed. “Boy this has terrible compression”. Fiddle around a bit more then I noticed it didn’t have a spark plug.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Mouse?


Yup but he’s not on the ground


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Yup but he’s not on the ground


Middle of the stack with his back to you?


----------



## svk

Nope


----------



## svk




----------



## svk

Beer, hard cider, and homemade pickles await the completion of this project.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> View attachment 830349



I don’t know why no one got it with such a clear picture.


----------



## Haywire

I hired this guy to guard my firewood...


----------



## H-Ranch

Me and the free for nothing trailer busy today with a scrounge from my newest new best friend. Got 3 new best friends in this neighborhood just on word of mouth. 2 loads so far today, going back for more later.

Observation: What is it about pine that makes people cut the branches long so they look like Czech hedgehogs? Are they trying to prevent an invasion into their wood pile?


----------



## svk

Another scrounger, this guy has been eating well.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I sold everything I split this week so I went and got 2 pickup loads from the neighbors brush pile yesterday. Not sure what it is. He said there was a mix of elm ash and maple.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Observation: What is it about pine that makes people cut the branches long so they look like Czech hedgehogs? Are they trying to prevent an invasion into their wood pile?


Pine, spruce, etc., have closely spaced branches. Unless you plan ahead, a little, it is easy to get your powerhead hung up, or banging against, other branches. Or, if you stand with the tree to your left side, it is hard to get the bar close to the trunk.

Compare this with 'snedding': Soren Erickson in action!


Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> I hired this guy to guard my firewood...
> 
> View attachment 830394


That’s pretty cool, great picture!


----------



## hamish

Got struck by this today in the bush


Im moving farther north!


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Pine, spruce, etc., have closely spaced branches. Unless you plan ahead, a little, it is easy to get your powerhead hung up, or banging against, other branches. Or, if you stand with the tree to your left side, it is hard to get the bar close to the trunk.


Yeah, I was being a little facetious, but come on, some of these are ridiculous. And this was just a few that were within reach on one trailer load. 

Fortified my cutting area from foreign invaders!

I wasn't there so I can't confirm, but this looks like the pineapple upside down double farmer cut with a half twist. Difficulty 4.2.


It did leave a couple of corkscrew-like shapes where it pulled around the branches which I thought looked pretty cool.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> What is it about pine that makes people cut the branches long so they look like Czech hedgehogs?



I haven’t seen that, maybe it’s unique to your area.


----------



## mountainguyed67

hamish said:


> Got struck by this today in the bush



What American’s picture when you say “in the bush”.


----------



## KiwiBro

KiwiBro said:


> Any trucks in the Hertz rental car company liquidation sales that must be kicking off about now given they sought bankruptcy protection the other day?


Quick update. With something like over 20 billion in debt and something like 1/2 a million cars, at what point does the Hertz bankruptcy turn into a train wreck(for sellers anyway) for the used car market? Perhaps they are trying to simply restructure and stay in business, so the used car market won't be flooded?
Here are the trucks they have for sale. Are they panic prices or pretty normal?





Used Trucks for Sale | Hertz Car Sales


Shop Hertz Certified used trucks near you. We offer great prices, a warranty, a buy back guarantee, home delivery, and a big selection of popular models.




www.hertzcarsales.com


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got this load off of Facebook Marketplace. Already cut up, all I had to do was not tear up the yard and it was mine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Iowawoodguy said:


> all I had to do was not tear up the yard and it was mine.



Free?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

mountainguyed67 said:


> Free?


Yep. It's the second one I've seen on Facebook this week. Someone beat me to the first one.


----------



## hamish

mountainguyed67 said:


> What American’s picture when you say “in the bush”.
> 
> View attachment 830418
> 
> View attachment 830417


Aint ever seen s green bush, not even on St.Paddys


----------



## Ryan A

Iowawoodguy said:


> Yep. It's the second one I've seen on Facebook this week. Someone beat me to the first one.



I get 95% of my wood off FB marketplace.
Seems like the settings are changing though. Now you can boost or sponsor your add to keep it toward the top, more viable to others for a small fee. Not a fan as now it seems like a lot of commercial stuff/dealers when looking for things like trucks etc.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> . . . I was being a little facetious, but come on, some of these are ridiculous.





mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t seen that, maybe it’s unique to your area.


I see it All. The. Time.
Some people don't think the next part through, or they are afraid of scratching their guide bar. Whereas the Sorensen 'snedding' video I posted, above, instructs people to scratch paint off all over their saws.
Evergreens are dominant in parts of Europe, and this is part of their chainsaw competitions:

(starts around 1:25)

And:


Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m about ready to go to my undisclosed location, as soon as they post tomorrow’s burn day status. I have piles to burn. You won’t hear from me for a few days, no phone or internet up there. I’ll bring a load back, plus I’ll have even more cut up and ready to haul away on future trips.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I cut them all off like that first video, but not in a hurry.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m about ready to go to my undisclosed location, as soon as they post tomorrow’s burn day status. I have piles to burn. You won’t hear from me for a few days, no phone or internet up there. I’ll bring a load back, plus I’ll have even more cut up and ready to haul away on future trips.


'_If you fail to return, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions'_?

Philbert


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Aint ever seen s green bush, not even on St.Paddys


A guy up here who was one of the town drunks had painted his wang green on SPD. He laid it out on the bar to show everyone. 

By the time he quit drinking he had been banned for life from several of the local watering holes.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I see it All. The. Time.
> Some people don't think the next part through, or they are afraid of scratching their guide bar. Whereas the Sorensen 'snedding' video I posted, above, instructs people to scratch paint off all over their saws.
> Evergreens are dominant in parts of Europe, and this is part of their chainsaw competitions:
> 
> (starts around 1:25)
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> Philbert



I think this would be fun as hell. 

Back before the saw groupies took the fun out of cant racing and I moved on from it, folks complemented my reaction times.


----------



## svk

Gull darnit golly gee 

I was revving a saw IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.


----------



## LondonNeil

I just found myself on huztl. a clutch drum and rim sprocket for the ms180 and an air filter...ooh and a carb with a high and low speed adjust...why not...and a muffler just so, you know, incase I want to go back....and a muffler for the 365 while I'm here as well, if one saw get's a little pep, the other might get jealous so... £15. then postage doubled it...heck it better be worth it.

I understand the ms180 wants about one 3/8" hole in the muffler extra, by my maths that equates to about 2 1/4" holes. Can anybody tell me what the 365 would like?


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Gull darnit golly gee
> 
> I was revving a saw IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.


 Cowboy! Cowboy to aisle 5 please, cowboy to aisle 5.


----------



## svk

I’m baffled. That damn magnets didn’t even find it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.



I lost one once, thought it was lost for sure. Next time up, I was just walking and saw it. It was scraped on one side from when the Forest Service skid steer pushed wood debris over the side. I still have it on the saw with one side scraped.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> A guy up here who was one of the town drunks had painted his wang green on SPD. He laid it out on the bar to show everyone.
> 
> By the time he quit drinking he had been banned for life from several of the local watering holes.


Had I done that in my twenties I'd be a rich man now!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I think this would be fun as hell.



Get a bit-brace, and a cr*p load of dowel rods. Or convince all your neighbors that their broom handles are too long. 


svk said:


> I was revving a saw IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.


 Find it with the lawn mower. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

so how do i use my saw to find the 2 bolts i lost from my mower?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> so how do i use my saw to find the 2 bolts i lost from my mower?


Just cut a tree nearby. It will surely be there. 

I was splitting a tree that used to hold a “private drive” sign in our road. Amazingly I missed the nails with the saw but found them when splitting.


----------



## Plowboy83

We had a good trip up the mountains even though it was only for 2 nights got the tent set up before dark 






Then the next morning went for a ride up Cattle Mountain to see what snow is left on the Minerate Mts because we are gonna take the horses and mules packing in for a fly fishing trip


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> We had a good trip up the mountains even though it was only for 2 nights got the tent set up before dark View attachment 830524
> 
> Then the next morning went for a ride up Cattle Mountain to see what snow is left on the Minerate Mts because we are gonna take the horses and mules packing in for a fly fishing tripView attachment 830526
> View attachment 830528
> View attachment 830530


Awesome!


----------



## Plowboy83

Forgot to mention the tree in the last picture of over 8ft across


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> so how do i use my saw to find the 2 bolts i lost from my mower?


Neighbor's lawn mower!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Got to run a saw today. Lol. The little electric did a good job chopping roots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



I use this for that sort of thing - an axe head welded onto a 5ft steel bar. 




Sure, it's not a chainsaw but I don't have to sharpen it afterwards.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> I get 95% of my wood off FB marketplace.
> Seems like the settings are changing though. Now you can boost or sponsor your add to keep it toward the top, more viable to others for a small fee. Not a fan as now it seems like a lot of commercial stuff/dealers when looking for things like trucks etc.


Ryan saw some nice FREE mulberry near the Institute of PA Hospital. Listed under Free Fire wood. Not sure why it popped up on my 20 mile radius search.


----------



## svk

Well it’s a sunny morning. Weatherman has predicted rain and t-storms all weekend. Fortunately he was wrong. It rained a bit last night around midnight otherwise has been warm all weekend.

Going to take this opportunity to cut a load of wood today.


----------



## LondonNeil

@svk I just thought, could the bar nutt have dropped into your clothing somewhere? Boot or turn up on trousers (the fashionista may have something to say but hey, rock the look). Or a rolled up shirt cuff maybe?


----------



## cornfused

svk said:


> Gull darnit golly gee
> 
> I was revving a saw IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.


Mark the outline of the tent. Bring your wife up to the cabin next trip, she'll find it in about 10 second and hold it up between her thumb and finger and ask you, "is this it"?? Been there - done it. She'll have the "look" on her face and her eyes rolled back like she's dealing with a 5 year old!!


----------



## svk

This birch was collateral damage when the largest aspen in the area turned widow maker in a big wind storm two summers ago. It was already dead on the top so it’s days were numbered anyhow. I carried the largest 12 of the remaining 22 rounds out so far. Starting to get warm so I’m only going to put up a half cord today. Nice day in the woods though and with bug spray the mosquitoes are at bay.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Would be better if it was a Ford... Unless it's a Chebby made before 1990.


Plenty of crappy vehicles by every manufacture, then there are plenty of good ones too, the trick is figuring out which ones are the best to get. 
My 99 suburban just hauled the kubota down to ohio no problem, 243k on it .


square1 said:


> A strong winch is worth it's weight in gold. Takes the FEL to put this one on & take it off.
> Bought a portable 1 ton Champion yesterday for little stuff. A little concerned with the duty cycle but I don't work very hard any more
> View attachment 830250


Nice.
I like the skidding winch on the tractor, but I should replace the clutch on it as it's very weak.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Plenty of crappy vehicles by every manufacture, then there are plenty of good ones too, the trick is figuring out which ones are the best to get.
> My 99 suburban just hauled the kubota down to ohio no problem, 243k on it .



Nice!! I'm just yanking yer chain.

Speaking of suburbans, my buddy had a mid 80's model that had a diesel (same one as the CUCVs). I would totally own that chebby.


----------



## svk

Apparently there were 11 more rounds in the woods. Now there are none.


----------



## LondonNeil

Is it just me that thinks it odd that huztl do a 372 cylinder but not a transfer port cover? Same for all the am part makers. Who would bother getting a Dremel out of if you could buy a cover for a few quid? I almost think at £25 for a cylinder kit that I should just get that. I need to faff and take the whole jug off to get the port off though I believe... Not sure I'll bother....


----------



## chipper1

Top Load Boiler man said:


> I put an ad on face book and craigslist for tree companies a place to drop off their wood. I offer to accept large rounds because I have a 3 foot splitter that goes on my Bobcat. I take pine and hardwood. I get a lot of wood from 3 different companies. Even sold some because I have some much and do not want it to rot before use. Good Luck


Welcome to AS.
I'm just east of Grand Rapids, where you at?


farmer steve said:


> Welcome to AS. Quite a few guys from MI here. Just watch put for that @chipper1 guy.


Watch it now.


svk said:


> Yeah there’s some real characters on here from Michigan


Says the guy from Mn lol.


svk said:


> Such a Smartenheimer. To carry IN the truck for saws. Lol


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Quick update. With something like over 20 billion in debt and something like 1/2 a million cars, at what point does the Hertz bankruptcy turn into a train wreck(for sellers anyway) for the used car market? Perhaps they are trying to simply restructure and stay in business, so the used car market won't be flooded?
> Here are the trucks they have for sale. Are they panic prices or pretty normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Trucks for Sale | Hertz Car Sales
> 
> 
> Shop Hertz Certified used trucks near you. We offer great prices, a warranty, a buy back guarantee, home delivery, and a big selection of popular models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hertzcarsales.com


Here in the states a bankruptcy can mean quite a few different things, one thing is doesn't usually ever mean is that they could care less about the market, it's typically only about the owners getting out without getting burned any worse than possible.
None of the prices on there seemed like anything special to me, I'm not jumping on any of them, and I'm shopping right now, but also being patient.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> None of the prices on there seemed like anything special to me, I'm not jumping on any of them, and I'm shopping right now, but also being patient.


What are dealer prices looking like now? I assume that it is a buyer's market for new cars, with so much economic uncertainty.

Philbert


----------



## muad

@huskihl is the man! Got the 254 starting as it should. Apparently the needle lever, for lack of better technical terms, was a touch too high, which was allowing the diaphragm to push on the needle and allow fuel to fill the crankcase at rest. So, she was always flooded when I'd go to start her. He walked me through adjusting it, and now she fires right up! 

Now for the real decision. Slap an 18" Tsumura Light .325 bar on her, or go with a 20" Tsumura Light 3/8. I know the saw will pull the 3/8 fine, and I have a ton of 20" .50/72dl chains. But, the .325 seems to cut fast! Will need to change the sprocket for the 3/8 also.... 

A race against my MS361 with both wearing 20" 3/8 does sound fun... 

I'm so indecisive!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Is it just me that thinks it odd that huztl do a 372 cylinder but not a transfer port cover? Same for all the am part makers. Who would bother getting a Dremel out of if you could buy a cover for a few quid? I almost think at £25 for a cylinder kit that I should just get that. I need to faff and take the whole jug off to get the port off though I believe... Not sure I'll bother....


Not familiar with the Chinese parts, but I know I have no intentions of buying them . I would however buy a meteor/tecomec cylinder kit out of Italy.
I don't know if you can buy a transfer port cover without buying the whole cylinder.
You can loosen the cylinder and raise it up enough to remove the covers(you need a security torx for the transfer cover screws), then put it back down on the same gasket, many have done that successfully without them tearing and some have not. You also run the risk of the gasket leaking, although I've not heard of anyone having a problem. You have to check the squish on the xtorq saws if you want to reduce it, most of them you have to make a custom gasket as they will be too tight just removing it to get .020 squish, they come out closer to .014-.015 normally. 
I open the muffler up under the deflector when I mod them. I like to leave as much metal on the front side as there is from the factory on the right side looking in, so I cut the left side the same and then cut towards the back. If you have a way to weld the deflector back on it's much easier to cut the sides of the deflector and then fold it out of the way to open the hole, then weld the deflector back down.
Here's what the transfers look like as well as the limiters on the carb and how I "trim" them, I actually cut them off, then grind them flush. I like to make a mark along side of the transfer restriction with a sharpie, then I break/cut off as much as I can before I start to grind, them mark helps me to see when I've ground all of the restriction off, then I clean it up a little and reinstall.
Also a couple pics of the MM I do on them and what it looks like from the front with and without a screen, I can't find a picture of what the inside looks like from the cylinder side, sorry.








11 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## svk

muad said:


> @huskihl is the man! Got the 254 starting as it should. Apparently the needle lever, for lack of better technical terms, was a touch too high, which was allowing the diaphragm to push on the needle and allow fuel to fill the crankcase at rest. So, she was always flooded when I'd go to start her. He walked me through adjusting it, and now she fires right up!
> 
> Now for the real decision. Slap an 18" Tsumura Light .325 bar on her, or go with a 20" Tsumura Light 3/8. I know the saw will pull the 3/8 fine, and I have a ton of 20" .50/72dl chains. But, the .325 seems to cut fast! Will need to change the sprocket for the 3/8 also....
> 
> A race against my MS361 with both wearing 20" 3/8 does sound fun...
> 
> I'm so indecisive!


3/8!


----------



## svk

Working slow here as to not get overheated. 16 rounds to split and I’m through with this load.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> What are dealer prices looking like now? I assume that it is a buyer's market for new cars, with so much economic uncertainty.
> 
> Philbert


I'm probably not the best guy to ask about dealer prices, when I see a sign there saying 8k off, all my mind can think is 8k is more than I've paid for than all the cars I've driven in the last 4 yrs, and I'm still driving them . There's a nice looking GMC 4wd crew that's been marked at 82k for a while now, maybe I could get them down to 70 . Pretty sure I'd be better off buying my pole barn and insulating it with open cell foam, radian't heat in the floor run off an OWB, lift and then buying an older truck that needed a bit of work for 3k or so and then taking my wife and kids out for a nice vacation with the cash left over before paying 70k for a truck . But for those who have the cash/are highly qualified, they can buy a new truck/car at zero % interest rate, which is a great deal if that's what you're into. I'd prefer not to go into debt if I don't have to, and with the obvious financial turmoil in the world right now I think now more than ever is a time to avoid debt, there will be some great deals coming soon.
All the dealers lots are full in this part of the country and from what I've read that's how it is everywhere. It won't do much good to get the autoworkers back to work with such a surplus on the lots, so I'd agree that it's a good market for buyers, and I think it will get better.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Gull darnit golly gee
> 
> I was revving a saw IN the screen tent and lost a bar nut. Can’t even find it with the magnet.


Maybe you should get onboard with the side tensioners and the captive nuts .
Hope you find your nut bro .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I use this for that sort of thing - an axe head welded onto a 5ft steel bar.
> 
> View attachment 830584
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not a chainsaw but I don't have to sharpen it afterwards.


I used something just like that on the holes for my woodshed to cut all the roots, it worked great. The neighbor brought it over and said it was something the previous owner left there, I was grateful as it made the work as pleasurable as is to ask for.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Working slow here as to not get overheated. 16 rounds to split and I’m through with this load.


Sounds like a good time to take it easy and do the chain races with and without the safety bumpers! LOL


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> There's a nice looking GMC 4wd crew that's been marked at 82k for a while now, maybe I could get them down to 70 .


A couple of years ago I was at the Auto Show and realized that most vehicles were priced more than I paid for my house. I was looking for ones that were more like what I paid for my garage.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Another load of scrounge home. Blowdown and a few tops.


----------



## svk

BTW and this goes for most species but especially birch. Rounds split much easier if freshly cut. Birch rounds that are bucked and then allowed to partially dry get much more challenging to split.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> @svk I just thought, could the bar nutt have dropped into your clothing somewhere? Boot or turn up on trousers (the fashionista may have something to say but hey, rock the look). Or a rolled up shirt cuff maybe?



I learned lo, these many years ago - "Don't bother looking for a dropped bar nut, just grab a spare out of the tool box". I have to buy around 1/2 doz every couple years.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> I learned lo, these many years ago - "Don't bother looking for a dropped bar nut, just grab a spare out of the tool box". I have to buy around 1/2 doz every couple years.


Bar nuts, screnches, left socks, . . . 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> A couple of years ago I was at the Auto Show and realized that most vehicles were priced more than I paid for my house. I was looking for ones that were more like what I paid for my garage.
> 
> Philbert


I here you on that.
We bought this place in 2009, it would be easy to sell for 3 times what we paid for it right now lol.
I'm thinking I could haul a trailer with this  .




The drive to get the trucks I want is a bit long, but they sure are nice and the cost is great compared to what you get here. I just saw an early 2000 something suburban yesterday that was all rusted out for 4500, after looking at all the trucks out in Oregon it made me cringe even more than I normally would  .



The rewards could be high and I'd get a nice couple week vacation paid for included in the price and a truck would be nicer "rig" using my best Oregonian terminology .
You know what something like this would go for out here, probably around 6-8k.I got lucky on the suburban I have now, traded it for our mini van, a low end commercial paint sprayer(450 new), and 1500 cash(about 3000 total value), it was a fresh "rig" out out of Oregon with the plates still on it, still have the front one on it .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Bar nuts, screnches, left socks, . . .
> 
> Philbert


Just found my left glove out by the red oak stump I cut down a coupe weeks ago, I looked for it for a while when @Sawyer Rob was over last week as did my boy. I was glad I found it it was given to me by my buddy @Duce .
Didn't see any screnches, nuts, or left socks though .


----------



## svk

Alright, long time AS readers. Let’s see if anyone remembers the famous phrase made popular by our arachnid friend that goes with this device.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> 3/8!


.325!!!a


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Alright, long time AS readers. Let’s see if anyone remembers the famous phrase made popular by our arachnid friend that goes with this device.
> 
> View attachment 830818


Not sure but thinking Biased ply tires.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Alright, long time AS readers. Let’s see if anyone remembers the famous phrase made popular by our arachnid friend that goes with this device.


A useless gadget not worth sour owl spit that Nancy won't send to the Senate?


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Not familiar with the Chinese parts, but I know I have no intentions of buying them . I would however buy a meteor/tecomec cylinder kit out of Italy.
> I don't know if you can buy a transfer port cover without buying the whole cylinder.
> You can loosen the cylinder and raise it up enough to remove the covers(you need a security torx for the transfer cover screws), then put it back down on the same gasket, many have done that successfully without them tearing and some have not. You also run the risk of the gasket leaking, although I've not heard of anyone having a problem. You have to check the squish on the xtorq saws if you want to reduce it, most of them you have to make a custom gasket as they will be too tight just removing it to get .020 squish, they come out closer to .014-.015 normally.
> I open the muffler up under the deflector when I mod them. I like to leave as much metal on the front side as there is from the factory on the right side looking in, so I cut the left side the same and then cut towards the back. If you have a way to weld the deflector back on it's much easier to cut the sides of the deflector and then fold it out of the way to open the hole, then weld the deflector back down.
> Here's what the transfers look like as well as the limiters on the carb and how I "trim" them, I actually cut them off, then grind them flush. I like to make a mark along side of the transfer restriction with a sharpie, then I break/cut off as much as I can before I start to grind, them mark helps me to see when I've ground all of the restriction off, then I clean it up a little and reinstall.
> Also a couple pics of the MM I do on them and what it looks like from the front with and without a screen, I can't find a picture of what the inside looks like from the cylinder side, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 new items by Brett Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


cheers chipper. I'd not use a huztl cylinder. it just surprises me they dont sell the 372 port covers and save people the effort with the dremmel. What do you use to smap them out, just a pair of pliers and snap or something with more of a cutting edge? I doubt i'll botther but well..yo know...I know...we all now....a MM is a gateway mod. 
If i just MM it, do i need to remove the liniters fr the carb? I guess that depends how much i gut the muffler. OEM it has what, one 1/2" hole, I'd have thought it wouldn't want more than 50% more at most, (area). I'd go less for a start



svk said:


> Alright, long time AS readers. Let’s see if anyone remembers the famous phrase made popular by our arachnid friend that goes with this device.
> 
> View attachment 830818



Its magic I tell ya!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> cheers chipper. I'd not use a huztl cylinder. it just surprises me they dont sell the 372 port covers and save people the effort with the dremmel. What do you use to smap them out, just a pair of pliers and snap or something with more of a cutting edge? I doubt i'll botther but well..yo know...I know...we all now....a MM is a gateway mod.
> If i just MM it, do i need to remove the liniters fr the carb? I guess that depends how much i gut the muffler. OEM it has what, one 1/2" hole, I'd have thought it wouldn't want more than 50% more at most, (area). I'd go less for a start
> 
> 
> 
> Its magic I tell ya!


I was looking for “friggin magic I tell ya” but you are pretty close. LOL!!!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

LondonNeil said:


> cheers chipper. I'd not use a huztl cylinder. it just surprises me they dont sell the 372 port covers and save people the effort with the dremmel. What do you use to smap them out, just a pair of pliers and snap or something with more of a cutting edge? I doubt i'll botther but well..yo know...I know...we all now....a MM is a gateway mod.
> If i just MM it, do i need to remove the liniters fr the carb? I guess that depends how much i gut the muffler. OEM it has what, one 1/2" hole, I'd have thought it wouldn't want more than 50% more at most, (area). I'd go less for a start
> 
> 
> 
> Its magic I tell ya!


You can trim them with side cutters, grind out with Dremel and finish with Dremel sanding drum.


----------



## svk

Just sitting in the screen tent, drinking a water and sharpening stuff while the rain comes down.
The original forecast said rain all weekend. We lucked out only getting a bit last night and it started around 6:45 tonight. Rain all day tomorrow then warm again.


----------



## muad

I took some time last night and this afternoon to clean up the scrounging mobile. I've been neglecting her, hasn't had a proper bath, polish & wax in years. She cleaned up well. Not too bad for a 23 year old pickup that is driven every winter in the rust belt.


----------



## cornfused

svk said:


> Alright, long time AS readers. Let’s see if anyone remembers the famous phrase made popular by our arachnid friend that goes with this device.
> 
> View attachment 830818


I don't need no friken moisture meter to tell if my woods dry!! Just whack em together!!


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 830284
> Which one of you guys is this?


Not me. On my sign, I have a dash that looks like a stick, between wood and man.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Ryan saw some nice FREE mulberry near the Institute of PA Hospital. Listed under Free Fire wood. Not sure why it popped up on my 20 mile radius search.



Bensalem? About 40 minutes north In Bucks County. I’m in Delaware County, bordering Philadelphia and Montgomery Counties. 

Demand for dry wood here is high, green wood supply is high yet I don’t have adequate space to stack and dry for a year here in suburban Philadelphia. One could make a killing here if they had the right set up. Especially with the virus keeping everyone home.....


----------



## rarefish383

I put this pic in the Fire circle thread, because he was under a big White Oak log, next to my fire circle,
when I rolled it over. Any one know what he is? I do.


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> I put this pic in the Fire circle thraed, because he was under a big White Oak log when I rolled it over. Any one know what he is? I do.View attachment 830858


Milk snake?


----------



## rarefish383

Had a couple friends that said Milk Snake. I'm going to do a Milk Snake search before I say no, and give others a chance. They are seen a lot in southern MD and VA, but not very often in Western MD. They live in the South East and the lower half of the US heading West. I checked, not a Milk Snake, they are a member of the King Snake family. This guy is a member of the Rat Snake family and is a constrictor, squeezes it's dinner first.


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> Had a couple friends that said Milk Snake. I'm going to do a Milk Snake search before I say no, and give others a chance. They are seen a lot in southern MD and VA, but not very often in Western MD. They live in the South East and the lower half of the US heading West. I checked, not a Milk Snake, they are a member of the King Snake family. This guy is a member of the Rat Snake family and is a constrictor, squeezes it's dinner first.



Here's our western milk snake, hence the guess.







Western Milksnake - Montana Field Guide







fieldguide.mt.gov


----------



## unclefish

Ya this black snake was under my stacked wood pile that I went over to grab a piece and I moved it over there earlier that morning scared the **** out me.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I took some time last night and this afternoon to clean up the scrounging mobile. I've been neglecting her, hasn't had a proper bath, polish & wax in years. She cleaned up well. Not too bad for a 23 year old pickup that is driven every winter in the rust belt.
> 
> View attachment 830841
> View attachment 830842
> View attachment 830843


Best looking Ford truck ever right there IMO


----------



## Ryan A

Snakes eat rodents. I’d take non venomous snakes over rodents any day of the week.


----------



## rarefish383

Your Western is pretty. Are they agressive. Mine is very docile. They are said to be “reluctant” to bite. They get 4-6 feet long.

I’ve seen black snakes up like that. I’ll move a black snake out of the road with a stick, but they don’t like to be bothered. Every friend I know that tried to show off and pick one up got bit. My little sister used to pick them up by the tail and throw them out of the road, and never got bit.


----------



## Ryan A

@ farmer Steve 

Here is the only free mulberry I found. I’ve yet to get a hold of anything In the mulberry family except for a super small amount of black locust.

Mulberry, Osage, and locust are high on my “want” list.


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


> Your Western is pretty. Are they agressive. Mine is very docile. They are said to be “reluctant” to bite. They get 4-6 feet long.


They're pretty chill. Constrictors too, non venomous.


----------



## H-Ranch

This somehow seemed like such a @Backyard Lumberjack score. It's a small tree that fell across my driveway a couple days ago, just laying there for the taking. So... off to the stacks it goes.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> This somehow seemed like such a @Backyard Lumberjack score. It's a small tree that fell across my driveway a couple days ago, just laying there for the taking. So... off to the stacks it goes.



right! good campwood. could make a campfire for all day long!  oodles of bundles like that all around my neighborhood currently... tree pick up month...

I have prob 3-5 cords oak currently. maybe a bit more. that's cut and stacked. avail to go get, dead wood, oak, mesquite... easy another 10-15 cords... and if I want to do the forestry... and cull... seems the cords are near on... limitless!  but I am a bit of _a sucker_ for those... 10 min, reach and grab city jobs... no driving required. lol

if I could only get u to cut it up and ship it down: FREE SHIPPING! lol


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> cheers chipper. I'd not use a huztl cylinder. it just surprises me they dont sell the 372 port covers and save people the effort with the dremmel. What do you use to smap them out, just a pair of pliers and snap or something with more of a cutting edge? I doubt i'll botther but well..yo know...I know...we all now....a MM is a gateway mod.
> If i just MM it, do i need to remove the liniters fr the carb? I guess that depends how much i gut the muffler. OEM it has what, one 1/2" hole, I'd have thought it wouldn't want more than 50% more at most, (area). I'd go less for a start


I get that, I've kinda wondered the same thing, not sure why they wouldn't pick up on that.
No need to remove the limiters if you have the right screwdriver, but removing them means you can turn them all the way in or out with a normal screwdriver. The "limiter ring" can be pushed in with another screwdriver or a pick, I just like them removed as I don't need to carry anything but a normal screwdriver when I get one out. Some guys just remove the "limiter ring" altogether, but I like it there to help hold pressure on the needle and to help line my screwdriver up.
Yes you can open the mufflers up a good bit with nice results, I don't think you can really go to open with the stock deflector. 


Duce said:


> You can trim them with side cutters, grind out with Dremel and finish with Dremel sanding drum.


This on the covers, but you better have a good pair of cutters. I break them out first with a pair of smaller vise grips and a pair of channel locks(slip joint pliers), then I cut out anything left over as I don't have a nice set of side cutters currently.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I took some time last night and this afternoon to clean up the scrounging mobile. I've been neglecting her, hasn't had a proper bath, polish & wax in years. She cleaned up well. Not too bad for a 23 year old pickup that is driven every winter in the rust belt.
> 
> View attachment 830841
> View attachment 830842
> View attachment 830843


Looks great!
Didn't you say you were looking to sell that, I have saws, will trade .


svk said:


> Best looking Ford truck ever right there IMO


I like that style too, and the next one as the doors/windows look just like the Kenworth trucks I drove for many yrs, and they are also very functional with the bigger mirrors.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Demand for dry wood here is high, green wood supply is high yet I don’t have adequate space to stack and dry for a year here in suburban Philadelphia.



Does your place have a roof?


----------



## Cowboy254

Top Load Boiler man said:


> I put an ad on face book and craigslist for tree companies a place to drop off their wood. I offer to accept large rounds because I have a 3 foot splitter that goes on my Bobcat. I take pine and hardwood. I get a lot of wood from 3 different companies. Even sold some because I have some much and do not want it to rot before use. Good Luck



Welcome, TLBM! I joined this forum when I was convalescing after knee surgery. I read every page from the start, took me about two months to get up to what was then 'the present' which was about 850 odd pages. You've got* a lot* of catching up to do!



H-Ranch said:


> Me and the free for nothing trailer busy today with a scrounge from my newest new best friend. Got 3 new best friends in this neighborhood just on word of mouth. 2 loads so far today, going back for more later.View attachment 830392
> 
> Observation: What is it about pine that makes people cut the branches long so they look like Czech hedgehogs? Are they trying to prevent an invasion into their wood pile?
> View attachment 830397



I was thinking it was about time you got out on the scrounge...


----------



## KiwiBro

Any of you fellas used DT550 oil additive? Been too many claims from too many brands over the years for me to take any such product at face value but...maybe...perhaps...


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out today to have a look at a scrounge I had been offered. This gentleman and his wife have been clients of mine and he has enough wood so he calls me when a tree comes down. I am also probably a bit more game with a chainsaw than him so I have helped him out on a few occasions. Most of the wood I have taken from his place is swamp gum which is both not so dense and more-than-average ashy so I burn it in the firepit or take it down to my brother to burn for heat. Anyway, he told me about this one.










One big problem with swamp gums is that they often rot internally with no external signs. This one is snagged up in another one of uncertain quality. I walked around it several times scratching my chin and eventually decided it was above my pay grade. When your pay grade is zero plus the enjoyment of swinging chainsaws for fun, the threshold is not that high. So I passed. 

Tomorrow, however, I have a lead on some conifer type softwood. I have been looking for some of that to mix in and help burn down my coals a bit. We'll see how we go. As you would expect, there will be pics!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Cowboy! Cowboy to aisle 5 please, cowboy to aisle 5.



Ah, you remembered the day my nuts fell off. That was April 2017 when I had changed the chain on Limby and not tightened up the nuts enough, then halfway through dropping a big eucalypt I paused to have a look around and at the tree while Limby was idling in the cut then when I took hold of the powerhead again I found it disconnected from the bar and chain which was in the tree and the cover which was on the ground. I just spent 15 mins looking back through the thread to find the original post but couldn't find it. That was back when I was scrounging at the Lady Farm, good days they were. I enjoyed being able to take down any tree I liked the look of without needing to ask first. 

I found out subsequently that most people that knew I was going out there assumed I was giving the Lady Farmer much, much more than good quality firewood, while taking plenty home for myself. A bit naïve of me, I guess. The fact was that I was in it for the chainsawing only and being happily married with strong family instincts, I wasn't going there. Despite being recently separated, and to her credit, she never made a move either. Is it so strange that a man might only have an interest in a lady's trees?


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Bensalem? About 40 minutes north In Bucks County. I’m in Delaware County, bordering Philadelphia and Montgomery Counties.
> 
> Demand for dry wood here is high, green wood supply is high yet I don’t have adequate space to stack and dry for a year here in suburban Philadelphia. One could make a killing here if they had the right set up. Especially with the virus keeping everyone home.....


It just showed up with a Philly location on FB. Over here any thing east of Lancaster is Philly.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> I put this pic in the Fire circle thread, because he was under a big White Oak log, next to my fire circle,
> when I rolled it over. Any one know what he is? I do.View attachment 830858


Well, I guess that’s all of the guesses. It’s a Corn Snake. They like old barns and like ti climb. Farmers would often find them in corn cribs.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> I went out today to have a look at a scrounge I had been offered. This gentleman and his wife have been clients of mine and he has enough wood so he calls me when a tree comes down. I am also probably a bit more game with a chainsaw than him so I have helped him out on a few occasions. Most of the wood I have taken from his place is swamp gum which is both not so dense and more-than-average ashy so I burn it in the firepit or take it down to my brother to burn for heat. Anyway, he told me about this one.
> 
> View attachment 830899
> 
> 
> View attachment 830900
> 
> 
> View attachment 830901
> 
> 
> One big problem with swamp gums is that they often rot internally with no external signs. This one is snagged up in another one of uncertain quality. I walked around it several times scratching my chin and eventually decided it was above my pay grade. When your pay grade is zero plus the enjoyment of swinging chainsaws for fun, the threshold is not that high. So I passed.
> 
> Tomorrow, however, I have a lead on some conifer type softwood. I have been looking for some of that to mix in and help burn down my coals a bit. We'll see how we go. As you would expect, there will be pics!


Make a small undercut part way thru at the first small branch and hook up a chain to the Ranger.


----------



## square1

muad said:


> I need details on this. Custom I'm assuming?
> 
> I have the same bumper. Originally I was trying to think of a way to put a 10k or 12.5k one behind the bumper, but your setup looks more practical.


I welded an I-beam between the frame rails and welded (2) 2" hitch receivers to that. Then used (2) 2" hitches under the winch mount. The ball mount holes make a good clevis connection point. Bumper is spaced out as far as the stock mounting bolts would allow, ~ 7/8" IIRC. 3/8" holes drilled in the pockets where water could accumulate.


Bottom of winch mount in the receivers before paint & bumper


----------



## Plowboy83

square1 said:


> I welded an I-beam between the frame rails and welded (2) 2" hitch receivers to that. Then used (2) 2" hitches under the winch mount. The ball mount holes make a good clevis connection point. Bumper is spaced out as far as the stock mounting bolts would allow, ~ 7/8" IIRC. 3/8" holes drilled in the pockets where water could accumulate.
> View attachment 831003
> 
> Bottom of winch mount in the receivers before paint & bumper
> View attachment 831006


Looks good I like that idea


----------



## Philbert

*Arboristsite Can See Into The Future!*

Note the time / date stamps on these notifications. Not the first time.




Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> *Arboristsite Can See Into The Future!*
> 
> Note the time / date stamps on these notifications. Not the first time.
> View attachment 831023
> View attachment 831024
> 
> 
> Philbert


I like the last one. In 12 minutes.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> I like the last one. In 12 minutes.


I also like the part where it says "there may be more posts after this" ...after this post that hasn't happened yet. LOL


----------



## Philbert

I will check back tomorrow and see if their premonitions were accurate . . .

Philbert


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> @ farmer Steve
> View attachment 830864
> Here is the only free mulberry I found. I’ve yet to get a hold of anything In the mulberry family except for a super small amount of black locust.
> 
> Mulberry, Osage, and locust are high on my “want” list.


You. Could have filled your trunk with mulberry here.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> *Arboristsite Can See Into The Future!*
> 
> Note the time / date stamps on these notifications. Not the first time.
> View attachment 831023
> View attachment 831024
> 
> 
> Philbert


I get those occasionally too.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Make a small undercut part way thru at the first small branch and hook up a chain to the Ranger.



The combination of:

1) Working for free/something to do,
2) Not great quality wood, and,
3) Not my problem,

makes me less inclined to bother with it. If it was my land or was getting paid to do it, I might try a bit harder.


----------



## SS396driver

I'll be starting up again on my horse farm scrounge in a week or two . The loggers are done and repaired most of the trails . Owner is going to groom them some more. There is more wood down than I can use but the owner doesn't let many people go on his property . I can get my truck and trailer into the woods now. Instead of just the truck and the FEL


----------



## SS396driver

From what I see on the ground there is mostly white oak and maple down absolutely sure about the maple. Pretty sure this is white oak but I could be mistaken


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> The combination of:
> 
> 1) Working for free/something to do,
> 2) Not great quality wood, and,
> 3) Not my problem,
> 
> makes me less inclined to bother with it. If it was my land or was getting paid to do it, I might try a bit harder.


I hear ya but if that was Spruce, I'd be there at the crack of dawn and loaded in the truck before anyone had a chance to get a sniff llol


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> From what I see on the ground there is mostly white oak and maple down absolutely sure about the maple. Pretty sure this is white oak but I could be mistaken View attachment 831085
> View attachment 831086


Nice score!


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> I hear ya but if that was Spruce, I'd be there at the crack of dawn and loaded in the truck before anyone had a chance to get a sniff llol


And you'd get a reputation as a capable get-er-done type among the rural network that might present some wonderful opportunities later on. But that might be overrated if you've already got more work than ya can shake a stick at.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I hear ya but if that was Spruce, I'd be there at the crack of dawn and loaded in the truck before anyone had a chance to get a sniff llol



That looks like your new signature line.


----------



## Logger nate

square1 said:


> I welded an I-beam between the frame rails and welded (2) 2" hitch receivers to that. Then used (2) 2" hitches under the winch mount. The ball mount holes make a good clevis connection point. Bumper is spaced out as far as the stock mounting bolts would allow, ~ 7/8" IIRC. 3/8" holes drilled in the pockets where water could accumulate.
> View attachment 831003
> 
> Bottom of winch mount in the receivers before paint & bumper
> View attachment 831006


That’s a nice set up. Mine has a piece of square tube across the front, might have to look into doing something similar 


Cut some trees for a logger that’s taking out dead and dying trees in a camp ground, couple of them were pretty nice red fir, bigger one was 40”


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> From what I see on the ground there is mostly white oak and maple down absolutely sure about the maple. Pretty sure this is white oak but I could be mistaken View attachment 831085
> View attachment 831086


Definitely White Oak.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Definitely White Oak.


I'd go with white oak as well.
I enjoy working with it.
Great score @SS396driver


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s a nice set up. Mine has a piece of square tube across the front, might have to look into doing something similar View attachment 831094
> 
> 
> Cut some trees for a logger that’s taking out dead and dying trees in a camp ground, couple of them were pretty nice red fir, bigger one was 40”View attachment 831090
> View attachment 831092
> View attachment 831093


Nice work.
That should fill up the horse trailer a few times.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> That should fill up the horse trailer a few times.


Thanks
The logger is taking them, I was just falling them for him. They had a tussock moth outbreak in this area, killed lots of trees, probably 90% in some areas. Thankfully they are logging it and utilizing the wood and reducing the fire danger.


----------



## KiwiBro

Logger nate said:


> That’s a nice set up. Mine has a piece of square tube across the front, might have to look into doing something similar View attachment 831094
> 
> 
> Cut some trees for a logger that’s taking out dead and dying trees in a camp ground, couple of them were pretty nice red fir, bigger one was 40”View attachment 831090
> View attachment 831092
> View attachment 831093


Nice pics, thanks. Did that second one have a heap of lean and took early retirement?


----------



## Cowboy254

Went over to Disco Stu's* place today to check the conifer ? cypress pines that he took down last week. I've been looking for some softwood to mix in at times and to help burn down coals. There's a fair bit there.




Disco has had enough of cutting this stuff. The wood he had cut to firewood length I left as he is going to mix it in to his existing supply but he was happy for me to take stuff that was of 3-5ft lengths. He has grown tired of cutting it so what was left he was happy for it to go. 

I took this today but it didn't make a dent in the piles.






* Disco is an ironic nickname since there would not be anyone on the planet less like Disco Stu (of Simpsons fame) than my cricket club buddy Stuart.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> That’s a nice set up. Mine has a piece of square tube across the front, might have to look into doing something similar View attachment 831094
> 
> 
> Cut some trees for a logger that’s taking out dead and dying trees in a camp ground, couple of them were pretty nice red fir, bigger one was 40”View attachment 831090
> View attachment 831092
> View attachment 831093


Awesome pics. Sorry to hear about the trees dying off.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I'd go with white oak as well.
> I enjoy working with it.
> Great score @SS396driver


Worked it last fall got about 10 cord till the trails got to bad to even drive the FEL . I'll be working it for few years . I still have my other scroung that's mostly dead ash , lots of hickory and elm that need to be taken also . Owner doesn't like leaning or crooked trees.thats where I got the ash and hickory I milled this spring


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Nice pics, thanks. Did that second one have a heap of lean and took early retirement?


Yes sir, lots of lean and limb weight.


svk said:


> Awesome pics. Sorry to hear about the trees dying off.


Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Worked it last fall got about 10 cord till the trails got to bad to even drive the FEL . I'll be working it for few years . I still have my other scroung that's mostly dead ash , lots of hickory and elm that need to be taken also . Owner doesn't like leaning or crooked trees.thats where I got the ash and hickory I milled this springView attachment 831200


Sounds like a nice setup there for you.
Why are the trails so bad you cant get thru them with the tractor even.
I just snagged up a heat shield for my future milling saw a 661. While picking it up at the local ace hardware I was told just how much better stihls are than huskys, sure they are, that's why I'm buying parts for the stihl that fell apart . 
Hopefully I can figure out how to get some nice boards and slabs out of the big white oak at my parents place, I also have a couple smaller cherry logs there. Maybe @Sawyer Rob will bring his big tractor over and load it up on my trailer and I can run it over to his place to mill it.
Here's some pictures of it/them, the white oak just fell over, major root rot, crazy it's full of healthy looking leaves. The cherry's were leaners and my dad didn't want any problems with them hitting the neighbors garage, which was a good possibility with the white oak being gone that had blocked a lot of the wind, and all the wind we've had since then.


----------



## muad

square1 said:


> I welded an I-beam between the frame rails and welded (2) 2" hitch receivers to that. Then used (2) 2" hitches under the winch mount. The ball mount holes make a good clevis connection point. Bumper is spaced out as far as the stock mounting bolts would allow, ~ 7/8" IIRC. 3/8" holes drilled in the pockets where water could accumulate.
> View attachment 831003
> 
> Bottom of winch mount in the receivers before paint & bumper
> View attachment 831006



Thanks for the details!! I need to buy a mig welder for projects like this. Or, a welder period...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Maybe @Sawyer Rob will bring his big tractor over and load it up on my trailer and I can run it over to his place to mill it.
> 
> View attachment 831219
> View attachment 831220
> View attachment 831221


 Looks like a job for your tractor, "parbuckleing" them on your trailer!

Cut to 8' 6" you won't have any problem at all...

SR


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a nice setup there for you.
> Why are the trails so bad you cant get thru them with the tractor even.
> I just snagged up a heat shield for my future milling saw a 661. While picking it up at the local ace hardware I was told just how much better stihls are than huskys, sure they are, that's why I'm buying parts for the stihl that fell apart .
> Hopefully I can figure out how to get some nice boards and slabs out of the big white oak at my parents place, I also have a couple smaller cherry logs there. Maybe @Sawyer Rob will bring his big tractor over and load it up on my trailer and I can run it over to his place to mill it.
> Here's some pictures of it/them, the white oak just fell over, major root rot, crazy it's full of healthy looking leaves. The cherry's were leaners and my dad didn't want any problems with them hitting the neighbors garage, which was a good possibility with the white oak being gone that had blocked a lot of the wind, and all the wind we've had since then.
> View attachment 831219
> View attachment 831220
> View attachment 831221


Giant skidder with chains lots of rain dont take long to destroy the dirt trails skidder got stuck a couple of times before they called it quits in November. They started up again in April and finished 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Giant skidder with chains lots of rain dont take long to destroy the dirt trails skidder got stuck a couple of times before they called it quits in November. They started up again in April and finished 2 weeks ago.


Oh I see. 
At a buddies property they had a few holes that filled with water, they were around 4-5' deep from the skidder .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks like a job for your tractor, "parbuckleing" them on your trailer!
> 
> Cut to 8' 6" you won't have any problem at all...
> 
> SR


That could happen, this one is bigger than the butt of that red oak or the walnut, but I'd like to think I'm better qualified to load it up these days .
I could probably cut a few slabs off it in place to lighten it up a good bit, just don't know if it's wise to cut with the tapper or to remove the tapper. That butt has a huge difference in size from one end to the other, it's quite abnormal and I'm not sure how the boards would look, that's your department .


----------



## muad

I have a parts collecting problem... if I see good OEM 254 parts come up for sale, I feel the need to buy them. Today's example was a NOS OEM 254xp piston kit on FB. $100 shipped. So tempting...


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a nice setup there for you.
> Why are the trails so bad you cant get thru them with the tractor even.
> I just snagged up a heat shield for my future milling saw a 661. While picking it up at the local ace hardware I was told just how much better stihls are than huskys, sure they are, that's why I'm buying parts for the stihl that fell apart .
> Hopefully I can figure out how to get some nice boards and slabs out of the big white oak at my parents place, I also have a couple smaller cherry logs there. Maybe @Sawyer Rob will bring his big tractor over and load it up on my trailer and I can run it over to his place to mill it.
> Here's some pictures of it/them, the white oak just fell over, major root rot, crazy it's full of healthy looking leaves. The cherry's were leaners and my dad didn't want any problems with them hitting the neighbors garage, which was a good possibility with the white oak being gone that had blocked a lot of the wind, and all the wind we've had since then.
> View attachment 831219
> View attachment 831220
> View attachment 831221



Nice logs!! 

I have some big honey locust I want to fell, and make into boards to redo the deck on my front porch. Hoping to borrow my buddy's chainsaw mill with his 066 to make the lumber. Have never used one or made lumber, so I'm kind of excited about it.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I hear ya but if that was Spruce, I'd be there at the crack of dawn and loaded in the truck before anyone had a chance to get a sniff llol


I finally got the chance to light up the fire pit full of Spruce, got to "sniff" it all day, while I split Oak!


----------



## rarefish383

Need another load of spruce to help me finish the Oak.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> That could happen, this one is bigger than the butt of that red oak or the walnut, but I'd like to think I'm better qualified to load it up these days .
> I could probably cut a few slabs off it in place to lighten it up a good bit, just don't know if it's wise to cut with the tapper or to remove the tapper. That butt has a huge difference in size from one end to the other, it's quite abnormal and I'm not sure how the boards would look, that's your department .


 My vote is to load it and bring it over, AND bring a BIG saw along in case we need it!! lol

We may have to do some trimming on that butt...

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks like a job for your tractor, "parbuckleing" them on your trailer!
> 
> Cut to 8' 6" you won't have any problem at all...
> 
> SR


This job is paying me $250 a day to haul Oak saw logs out. We only work about 6 hours. I take two loads to my house, and then my friend takes the trailer home with him and brings it back the next day. The homeowners are friends of his wife. I built this gantry across the back of the trailer and hang a snatch block on it. We skid a log up behind the trailer with log tines on the NorTrac 204. While the log is in the air on one end, Mike flips a choker around the end. While he's doing that I drop the log, get off the tractor and jump in the truck. I pull the log up till it's almost touching the gantry, back up and it lowers the log almost all the way on the trailer. He flips the choker out of the snatch block and I pull the log the rest of the way up. He pulls he rope back as I back up. It takes less than 5 minutes to put a log on the truck, and about half an hour to put a whole load on. We were getting really good at it when Covid hit. The homeowners put a halt on cleaning up the woods. They have about 30 Oaks down. I told him, it's the woods, just let them rot. But, he said his wife was making a park like setting there when a tornado hit. Hope we can get back to it soon. I have all the wood split and stacked.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Went over to Disco Stu's* place today to check the conifer ? cypress pines that he took down last week. I've been looking for some softwood to mix in at times and to help burn down coals. There's a fair bit there.
> 
> View attachment 831151
> 
> 
> Disco has had enough of cutting this stuff. The wood he had cut to firewood length I left as he is going to mix it in to his existing supply but he was happy for me to take stuff that was of 3-5ft lengths. He has grown tired of cutting it so what was left he was happy for it to go.
> 
> I took this today but it didn't make a dent in the piles.
> 
> View attachment 831152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Disco is an ironic nickname since there would not be anyone on the planet less like Disco Stu (of Simpsons fame) than my cricket club buddy Stuart.



Yay! I'm not the only one that likes a bit of Leylandii/leyland cypress. its deffo cypress and I think its leylandii from th nice white wood and he bark. SAAAAAPPPPP CIIIITTTEEHHHH! burns great though, hot. its actually very very dense for a softwood, specific density dry is about 0.55 and it does pretty easily. splits ok-ish. you'll do it all with the fiskars but you'll find the knots a different game to your normal fare i suspect.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wood comes to me these days! delivery from one of my tree guys (Tim). not loads but maybe 1/3cube . bit of Beech (nice) bit of pear and.... @Cowboy254 ??


----------



## Haywire

Scored this super clean 359 at a garage sale for $75. this morning! I was the first one there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> got the tent set up before dark View attachment 830537



Now that’s a tent! Stove and all.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Scored this super clean 359 at a garage sale for $75. this morning! I was the first one there.
> 
> View attachment 831337
> View attachment 831338


Very nice. Plus that’s a high dollar bar as well, maybe a Total?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Got rid of some of the aftermath of scrounging firewood: branches, broken ends, rotten wood, insect infested wood, and stumps, on Monday. Yesterday and today were no burn days.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This stump went in the pile too, that’s a 115” wide bucket for size reference.


----------



## Plowboy83

Haywire said:


> Scored this super clean 359 at a garage sale for $75. this morning! I was the first one there.
> 
> View attachment 831337
> View attachment 831338


Damn you scored brother hell of a saw


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> Now that’s a tent! Stove and all.


Yes sireee


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> This stump went in the pile too, that’s a 115” wide bucket for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 831368


Look like you had a good time and got some of the property cleaned up. We rode out that way sure is going to be a dry year up there


----------



## Haywire

Plowboy83 said:


> Damn you scored brother hell of a saw


Thanks. It was at an old lady's place, her husband had passed away and she was just clearing out his stuff. Got a cool double bit axe and a like new Dewalt bench grinder too for short money.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I have a parts collecting problem... if I see good OEM 254 parts come up for sale, I feel the need to buy them. Today's example was a NOS OEM 254xp piston kit on FB. $100 shipped. So tempting...


So did you get it .



muad said:


> Nice logs!!
> 
> I have some big honey locust I want to fell, and make into boards to redo the deck on my front porch. Hoping to borrow my buddy's chainsaw mill with his 066 to make the lumber. Have never used one or made lumber, so I'm kind of excited about it.


Thanks, now the work begins lol
I'm curious to hear how milling that goes, all I can imagine is lots of fuel, and lots of chain sharpening.


Sawyer Rob said:


> My vote is to load it and bring it over, AND bring a BIG saw along in case we need it!! lol
> 
> We may have to do some trimming on that butt...
> 
> SR


I'm sure it is, there place is another 10 minutes past mine from yours lol.
I can do that, just in case lol. 
I'll probably cut the end off to see how far the rot goes before cutting it to length, I'm guessing it goes up in the end a bit. I'd probably roll the small end of the log up the ramp with my tractor, then push it in, my dad likes my tractor left at his place lol.
I should be able to get the butt and at least a few nice sticks of cherry in there, then come back later for the other logs and firewood thats left. Right now is actually a great time to snag it all up as it's still dry, not sure I can get out there before the rain they have scheduled for tomorrow, maybe they will change the schedule lol.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Scored this super clean 359 at a garage sale for $75. this morning! I was the first one there.
> 
> View attachment 831337
> View attachment 831338


Way to be at the ready.
Those are great saws, very underrated.


Haywire said:


> On the 359, what's the best free flowing aftermarket muffler to replace the stock E-tech one?


I'm not sure which muffler is the best, I prefer the oem without the cat, you should be able to find one for the same price as aftermarket.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Wood comes to me these days!


 TMI


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Yay! I'm not the only one that likes a bit of Leylandii/leyland cypress. its deffo cypress and I think its leylandii from th nice white wood and he bark. SAAAAAPPPPP CIIIITTTEEHHHH! burns great though, hot. its actually very very dense for a softwood, specific density dry is about 0.55 and it does pretty easily. splits ok-ish. you'll do it all with the fiskars but you'll find the knots a different game to your normal fare i suspect.



It will be interesting, I don't know much about softwood (naturally). I know it is considerably better both for burning and also for certain construction work than most other softwoods and is termite resistant. Never cut and burned it though so it will be good to try it out. The energy density by weight of softwood is higher than hardwood so it should certainly burn well and being almost as dense as the lighter eucalypts is a bonus. 



LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 831308
> 
> Wood comes to me these days! delivery from one of my tree guys (Tim). not loads but maybe 1/3cube . bit of Beech (nice) bit of pear and.... @Cowboy254 ??



Leylandii/leyland cypress! 

Do I get a prize?



KiwiBro said:


> TMI



Ok, I had to look up the acronym but


----------



## LondonNeil

Prize, I'll send you some Leylandii.

Re tmi, i guess I should say 'firewood comes to me these days!'


----------



## MustangMike

Over the 3 day WE my Brother and I took several Grandkids up, and several others visited while we were there, resulting in a cumulative total (in addition to me and him) of 2 kids and 7 grand kids.

We had a total of 8 spend the night on Sun, and the wood stove was fired up on both Sat and Sun nights as temps went into the 30s following day time temps in the 70s.

We had several future wood splitters in training, and my 5 year old Granddaughter gave us a devilish grin while pretending to drive the ATV with her brother on the back (my Brother is also in the pic). 

(You guys post too much, have not yet had time to catch up on this thread!)


----------



## Ryan A

psuiewalsh said:


> You. Could have filled your trunk with mulberry here.View attachment 831046



Thanks Keith! It was a pleasure to meet you. Have a few home projects around the house to complete and then I can scrounge more.

I typically teach Extended School Year (Summer School) however with virtual learning since COVID, that looks like it’s not going to happen. I make good side money on it too. First time in 10 years I won’t be teaching in the summer.


----------



## Ryan A

And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?

My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.

Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?
> 
> My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.
> 
> Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family


I use the F150 for all my wood haulin Ryan. I can put a pile of wood in it. It's the plain Jane work model. No carpet, no lectrik windows. 22 mpg today runnin the interstate. It depends on how nice it has to be for the boss.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> So did you get it .
> 
> 
> Thanks, now the work begins lol
> I'm curious to hear how milling that goes, all I can imagine is lots of fuel, and lots of chain sharpening.



Nah, I passed for now. With what I've spent on saws in the last 6 months, I need to cool it before I find myself sleeping in the barn with Wilbur the pig. LOL. I want too though! Buy the piston kit that is. Plus, Kevin talked me out of it, as Meteor makes a good piston for a 1/3 of the price. 

We shall see if I get to mill those locust or not. They're huge! Biggest I've ever seen. I'll try to get a pic next time I'm in the woods.


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?
> 
> My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.
> 
> Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family



I wonder if Ford still offers the "heavy half" F150s. I believe they have heavier leafs in the rear to haul more. All hearsay, but my buddy whom is a straight shooter told me that's what his 05 F-150 is. That, of you could upgrade the springs. I did that in my 79 when the original ones broke. 

I hauled a LOT of wood with that truck, and heavy loads too.


----------



## Ryan A

Brain says 3/4 ton, Wallet says half ton.

GM does make a 1500HD so it’s feaseable that Ford does a “heavy half”?

I’ll keep looking till the right truck comes along!


----------



## Philbert

For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got a truckload and a half of burr oak at the county park today. The other half is the stuff in the thumbnail. It was really dry. If someone could ID it thatd be great!


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> Brain says 3/4 ton, Wallet says half ton.
> 
> GM does make a 1500HD so it’s feaseable that Ford does a “heavy half”?
> 
> I’ll keep looking till the right truck comes along!



While I'm a diehard Ford guy, a buddy just bought a brand new Chevy 2500 Custom for like $43K, and it's Sharp!


----------



## JustJeff

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?
> 
> My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.
> 
> Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family


My eff one fiddy super crew with a 6 1/2 ft box is my family, camper hauling, boat towing, scrounge buggy. It will haul a bed full of sugar maple without sagging too badly, better than the older half tons. My last one was a 2000 model and it squatted way worse than my 2013. Any new truck nowadays is a good one. I've had good luck with the Fords. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert


A bad incident for sure. Crazy stuff on the news.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?


I think @mountainguyed67 summed it up best when talking about his winch. "Don't get greedy." If you treat it with respect, a half ton truck should suit your needs fine. May mean making an extra trip occasionally. But 4 miles makes that a lot easier preposition.

I'm actually thinking about painting that inside my free for nothing trailer as a reminder to myself.


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Prayers out for you and yours. While one hundred percent agree that what that LEO did was wrong, I don't understand the looting and destruction of someone else's private property that have nothing to do with said LEO. 

Justice is him paying for his wrong doings, not destroying your city...


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?
> 
> My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.
> 
> Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family


Hauled dozens of cords with my half ton over nearly 6 years of ownership


----------



## svk

What is happening down there is utterly disgusting. The murder is one issue. The destruction is another.

What kind of stupid mother ****ers put their very own neighbors out of home and work to avenge the loss of another neighbor.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> What is happening down there is utterly disgusting. The murder is one issue. The destruction is another.
> 
> What kind of stupid mother ****ers put their very own neighbors out of home and work to avenge the loss of another neighbor.


citidiots!! what more could you expect?? we get them up here every weekend and holiday! not good!!!...


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Perhaps part of the reason these incidents keep happening is because the frustrations are never properly focused on effective resolution. There's a time for civil disobedience, but wanton phuckery of anything and everyone is a somewhat stoopid and ineffective method. Hopefully it'll burn itself out before it's at your door.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ryan A said:


> And speaking of scrounging, anyone scrounge with a half ton?
> 
> My scrounge and firewood deliveries are within 10 miles from home. The price difference between F250’s/GM and Chrysler 2500’s and 150/1500’s are pretty big. Daily commute to work is 4.2 miles.
> 
> Could “sell” to the wife that we could drive the 4x4 on to the beach and social distance with the family



I do and have been since 1967. Current one is F150 2x that has so many dings and dents a junk yard would reject it.


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert


I don't watch the news, so I had to look up what you were talking about. All I can say is stay safe, man and keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> Look like you had a good time and got some of the property cleaned up. We rode out that way sure is going to be a dry year up there



I took my time. It's peaceful up there, making progress. Yes it‘s dry too.

I got the oak saw logs up on some pine logs, to keep them off the ground. Used the loader to lift them. No pictures.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I forget who was asking for help identifying a snake, and thought it was a cornsnake. I asked a herpetologist on another forum, he said.

Nope. That's a milksnake which is a type of kingsnake. Coloration is superficially similar to a cornsnake and both are in Maryland (assuming this photo was taken in Maryland).


----------



## moresnow

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert



Keep yer powder dry..... Just sayin


----------



## woodchip rookie

and the plate carrier ready


----------



## svk

Going to be a nice weekend for making wood! Next week, not so much.


----------



## MustangMike

Rainy day here today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I took a load of fir/cedar mix to a club member’s house for our annual firewood fundraiser, I was so hot tired and dirty that I kept forgetting to get pictures. I probably drank two gallons of water per day the last few days.


----------



## svk

Fixing to make a half cord of hardwood tonight then get into a noodling project. Have about two cords of large aspen that need at least a slice into them to split easier.


----------



## Logger nate

Went out this morning and grabbed the rest of the red fir from last weekend 

Pretty nice stuff 


82 today, glad I was done by 10.

Saw nice sunset last night while riding the scrounge locating tool


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Went out this morning and grabbed the rest of the red fir from last weekend
> Pretty nice stuff


Private road?

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Private road?
> 
> Philbert


Public, national forest.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Public, national forest.


Looked like you owned it in the first photo!

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> Looked like you owned it in the first photo!
> 
> Philbert


Actually I do, and so do you  
Dead end road, not much traffic. Never saw another vehicle today or last weekend and we were there most of the day. Did have to drive through some snow to get in there though


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> I took a load of fir/cedar mix to a club member’s house for our annual firewood fundraiser, I was so hot tired and dirty that I kept forgetting to get pictures. I probably drank two gallons of water per day the last few days.


Glad you had fun. How hot did it get up there we had 108 yesterday and 109 on Wednesday It was miserable irrigating the silage corn with the humidity and no breeze.


----------



## Lionsfan

Philbert said:


> For those of you not familiar with the area. some of the stuff you are seeing on TV is 1 mile from our house. These locations have nothing to do with the incident. Gas stations, pharmacies, stores selling higher value items, etc.
> 
> Philbert


I rolled through your neighborhood this afternoon on my way home from a trip to the great white north. Couple times the traffic got heavy and slowed down to a crawl on 694, and I said, Ohhhhhh ****, this can't possibly be good.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Went out this morning and grabbed the rest of the red fir from last weekend View attachment 831818
> 
> Pretty nice stuff View attachment 831819
> View attachment 831820
> 
> 82 today, glad I was done by 10.
> 
> Saw nice sunset last night riding the scrounge locating toolView attachment 831821
> View attachment 831817



Spectacular, Nate! What a spot.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Hauled dozens of cords with my half ton over nearly 6 years of ownership








What be these 1/2 ton trucks you guys speak of ?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> This stump went in the pile too, that’s a 115” wide bucket for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 831368


That’s crazy. The front engine dragster I post when we get on the subject of our old cars, had a 112” wheel base.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> I wonder if Ford still offers the "heavy half" F150s. I believe they have heavier leafs in the rear to haul more. All hearsay, but my buddy whom is a straight shooter told me that's what his 05 F-150 is. That, of you could upgrade the springs. I did that in my 79 when the original ones broke.
> 
> I hauled a LOT of wood with that truck, and heavy loads too.


I don’t think they have a model “Heavy Half” like they used to. But, the half tons very with every option. Mine has the 2.7 twin turbo and my max towable weight is 76 or 7800 pounds. The 3.5 goes up to 13,000 pounds. A two door, full 4 door, and the little half jump door, optioned out identical, all have different GVW’s.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Went out this morning and grabbed the rest of the red fir from last weekend View attachment 831818
> 
> Pretty nice stuff View attachment 831819
> View attachment 831820
> 
> 82 today, glad I was done by 10.
> 
> Saw nice sunset last night while riding the scrounge locating toolView attachment 831821
> View attachment 831817


Beautiful out there. And SNOW. I forked up big time today. I got up at 530, it was hot already. My weather app said cloudy and rain all day, even though the chance was only 25-35 %. Fed the dog at 7 and went down buy the wood pile. Started a big brush pile on fire, and started picking up dead Oak limbs, tossing them on the pile. Had a pile of noodled blocks to split, so fired up the splitter. Planted a bush for my wife. All the time waiting for the blazing sun to become over cast. Finally about ten I call my one lawn customer that has a set schedule. I asked if I could come tomorrow, it was supposed to be cooler and sunny all day. NO, your supposed to be here today! So,I put my fire out, loaded up the mowers and headed out. On the way down the John Deere dealer called and told me the parts for my JD X540 were in. Just an FYI, if your JD starts sliding down hill toward your brand new F150’s bumper, the bumper will stop it, and only sustain a small dent. The$800 dollar JD hood will disintegrate. Anyway, I got all three lawns on that street mowed. My PIA customer was happy. One of those lawns only takes about 20 minutes, and is a friend. I only charge them 35 bucks, and she gave me 140 cash for the month. That made me happy. Her husband was one of my teachers in high school. He’s been very sick, was given last rights. Then he fell and crushed a hip. They told him he would never walk again. That just pizzed him off. He started walking anyway. Then about three weeks ago he started coughing one day, that night he had a low grade fever, the next day he had a 104* fever and tested positive for Covid. The next day he felt fine. He’s so mean he kicked the sheet out of Covid. So, on the way home I picked up my new hood and parts. It’s 27 HP water cooled Kawasaki, so it has duct work in the hood. Got home at 4, took a break till 5, got the hood put back together and mounted by 7. Working on my seconded 7.5% 75 minute IPA. I could give a rats azz about all the things that went wrong. As the Lord said, “this is the day I made, go forth and rejoice in it”. Today turned into a good day, and I’m looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffkrib

With the riots, 100,000 + people dead and 40 million people unemployed I don’t think 2020 is a year to remember for the good old USA. Don’t go clicking ’like’ this post,


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Actually I do, and so do you
> Dead end road, not much traffic. Never saw another vehicle today or last weekend and we were there most of the day. Did have to drive through some snow to get in there though



I’ve worked on NF roads like that. Work right in the road, and nobody comes by. Usually. When one of my son’s was little there was a tomato plant at the end of the road. I told him a logger must have had tomato on his sandwich and some seeds dropped, then a tomato plant grew. He’s 21 now and still remembers that, he questioned me telling him that‘s how the plant got there. I asked him how he thought it got there, he thought about it, and no answer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> That’s crazy. The front engine dragster I post when we get on the subject of our old cars, had a 112” wheel base.



This loader could totally pick up cars. There‘s one in Canada at a wrecking yard, with forks (on YouTube). Same model. It’s rated to lift 26,800 lbs to a 2 foot bucket pin height. I think the lift capacity tapers off after that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> Glad you had fun. How hot did it get up there we had 108 yesterday and 109 on Wednesday



I don’t monitor the temperature, I know it’s about 17 degrees cooler there than the valley during the day. The difference is bigger at night. So if that’s right, yesterday would have been 92, 91 Wednesday.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> 82 today, glad I was done by 10.



Do they close the area to woodcutting early on high fire danger days? One National Forest here has a 1 pm shut down on excessive fire danger days, the other Forest is all or nothing.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do they close the area to woodcutting early on hot days? One National Forest here has a 1 pm shut down on excessive heat days, the other Forest is all or nothing.


No not really. Depends more on how dry it is than temp. When fire danger gets extreme (dry, low humidity, windy and probably high temps too) they will close all firewood cutting. Only happed once in the 13 years we been here.


----------



## H-Ranch

One of my old best friends (well, a guy that used to play in our basketball league 4 or 5 years ago...) emailed me out of the blue yesterday and asked if I would be interested in some oak firewood. He remembered that I heat with wood and was wondering if I still did. He has some wood from a tree that came down on his property a while ago and now his wife wants it gone. It's already been bucked up, but not split. He will be there to help load tomorrow - and he is as strong as an ox. The funniest thing is that he's already thanked me numerous times for helping him out. LOL. Yes, that's right, I'm helping him out by burning his firewood to keep my family warm in the winter.


----------



## Philbert

His wife wanted it gone. You helped him. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Fairly productive afternoon.

Got the 154 back in action with the new bar adjuster that arrived today and threw a new bar on while I was at it. 

Then I cut a pickup load of wood with the 5020 and 142. The 142 is still running like crap so the Poulan did most of the work. I may need to throw a carb kit into the 142. I’ll putz with the carb again tomorrow. That saw is a little screamer when it runs.

The project from hell 290 to 390 is now running. Put the new flywheel on and cut a little wood. The clutch is sticking and since the spur is shot I ordered a new drum and clutch. The last drum I got turned out to be a Chinese poc so I have to return it. Then I noticed the chain wasn’t sharpened to satisfactory conditions. I had brought it in to be sharpened because it was rocked pretty well by my cousin. The sharpening guy totally boogered one cutter and the rakers were never adjusted. I only bring in my rocked chains as I hand file everything else and previously had good luck with this guy. Oh well. I hand filed the chain and was adjusting the rakers when I ran out of natural light. Will finish in the morning

Then I got my XL-12 running. This was a rummage sale saw that needed several small repairs and I finally found time to do all of them. By that point it was close to 11pm so I didn’t do any test cuts. 



A couple new bars I scrounged




What in the faw....



Thr XL-12



Scrounged up some chicken Kiev and chicken with cheese for dinner.



Bought this for the Orioles. Can’t leave jelly or oranges for them on the regular bird feeder because the ants go crazy.


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out on the scrounge today. Worked most of the day, cutting, splitting and burning off. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Cowboy254

Did I get anyone? Be honest now, some of you blokes would have bought it. Anyway. Mitch has a narrow leaf peppermint come down. Check all the tiny twigs, the tree looks as fluffy as the Cowcat Mk 2 when I freak her out. 




Once I got past the bulk of that though, there was some good wood there. Many of the twigs could just be brushed off by hand.




Progress




All monkey saw action to this point but it was soon time to break out the big dawg.




To be continued...


----------



## Cowboy254

I mortally wounded the uppermost of the bifurcated trunks. It was about 28 inches at this point. I ran out of fuel at that point and also forgot my wedges so I stihl have a few final cuts to do in a suspended section of the lower trunk. 




Once I had done most of the cuts I did some splitting then loose tossed a trailer load and took it home. Got the Cowkids to unload it while I had a late lunch then with both kids in tow, went back to the farm for seconds. 




They loaded while I raked up all the junk to the fire I had made earlier. 




Then it was time for them to throw things at the fire for a while.




We're part way cleaned up. Stihl prolly a couple of Ranger loads left to go then the final rake up and burn off. 




Unfortunately we're looking at rain tomorrow and Monday so it might be a few days before we finish off. Should be a good cord and a bit all up.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good work as always cowboy.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorry, no pics.





Cowboy254 said:


> Did I get anyone?


Yep, you got me. My mind was racing with thoughts of you being sick, your account being hacked, pinching myself to wake up from this bad dream, and looking for the "unlike" button. I was relieved to see that all was right with the world (in regards to firewood at least) in the next post. 

Carry on.


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> His wife wanted it gone. You helped him.


I have gotten a few good Craigslist scores that way. Don't tell me that your wife wants it gone because I'm gonna lowball you when I know that is more motivation than the cash.


----------



## square1

H-Ranch said:


> One of my old best friends (well, a guy that used to play you read about them when they fail. our basketball league 4 or 5 years ago...) emailed me out of the blue yesterday and asked if I would be interested in some oak firewood. He remembered that I heat with wood and was wondering if I still did. He has some wood from a tree that came down on his property a while ago and now his wife wants it gone. It's already been bucked up, but not split. He will be there to help load tomorrow - and he is as strong as an ox. The funniest thing is that he's already thanked me numerous times for helping him out. LOL. Yes, that's right, I'm helping him out by burning his firewood to keep my family warm in the winter.


So is he now:
New old best friend
old new best friend
New best friend 
best new friend
?


----------



## H-Ranch

square1 said:


> So is he now:
> New old best friend
> old new best friend
> New best friend
> best new friend
> ?


 LMAO!! I'm not sure what to call him... Maybe I should put up a poll and let you guys vote on it. He's my only source for firewood today, so at least for today he is my best friend.


----------



## svk

Well there’s a “rally” (if you want to call it that) in my hometown tomorrow which is 3.5 hours from Minneapolis. Rumor has it busses of protestors will be brought in. They tried to stage it at the mall which didn’t go well as the mall informed them that protests weren’t allowed in private property and everyone would be arrested. So now it’s at the courthouse which is fine because the sheriff’s department is housed there and the PD HQ is only a block away. The downside is it’s also close to Main Street so if looting does start it will happen to ma and pa rather than the big box stores around the mall area. 

The people promoting anarchy may have missed one key point: a lot of small town Americans have been hoarding guns and ammo for the past 12 years. This ain’t North Minneapolis, Toto.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> A couple new bars I scrounged
> View attachment 831964



That looks pretty upscale for you, compared to the TriLink stuff you normally 'scrounge'!


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Mitch has a narrow leaf peppermint come down.


Pardon my ignorance. But does peppermint _smell _like peppermint when you cut it or burn it?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve worked on NF roads like that. Work right in the road, and nobody comes by. Usually. When one of my son’s was little there was a tomato plant at the end of the road. I told him a logger must have had tomato on his sandwich and some seeds dropped, then a tomato plant grew. He’s 21 now and still remembers that, he questioned me telling him that‘s how the plant got there. I asked him how he thought it got there, he thought about it, and no answer.


Fake news .
The loggers wife made the sandwich and he tossed the tomato slice.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> That looks pretty upscale for you, compared to the TriLink stuff you normally 'scrounge'!
> 
> 
> Philbert


That's funny .
I scrounged up a couple bars, chains, and sprockets my self recently. 
Too bad the husky large mount don't work on stihls like the other way around.


----------



## JustJeff

Since it's crappy rainy day and I can't mow the lawn or stain the deck, I scrounged around in the garage and made a gizmo out of scraps I had on or near the welding table. I braved the misty rain enough to try it out. Neighbors must think I'm nuts! Should take up to a 10" log. Any bigger and I'll cut it on the ground.


















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That looks pretty upscale for you, compared to the TriLink stuff you normally 'scrounge'!
> 
> 
> Philbert


I’m a big fan of buying mid grade bars at discount prices. 

That Oregon bar is nice and light.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Fake news .
> The loggers wife made the sandwich and he tossed the tomato slice.



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, sounds more plausible. I’ll have to tell my son.


----------



## mountainguyed67

When my son was still car seat size, he would wake up in the truck and wander to the sound of the chainsaw. Then he’d say how’d I get out of my bed? I did that with both sons.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Pardon my ignorance. But does peppermint _smell _like peppermint when you cut it or burn it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



The wood doesn't, although the smoke is quite pleasant (as it goes). When crushed, the leaves have a strong pepperminty/eucalyptussy smell which is also quite nice. Great to clear out the sinuses!


----------



## Philbert

Thanks. 

Our maple trees don't smell like pancake syrup either, but I had to ask. 

Philbert


----------



## square1

Cowboy254 said:


> eucalyptussy smell


Can you say that 5 times real fast? I can't!


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> Since it's crappy rainy day and I can't mow the lawn or stain the deck, I scrounged around in the garage and made a gizmo out of scraps I had on or near the welding table. I braved the misty rain enough to try it out. Neighbors must think I'm nuts! Should take up to a 10" log. Any bigger and I'll cut it on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Sure looks like a "Win !!!" to me .


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> The wood doesn't, although the smoke is quite pleasant (as it goes). When crushed, the leaves have a strong pepperminty/eucalyptussy smell which is also quite nice. Great to clear out the sinuses!


I walked past a tree guy chipping a eucalyptus he was taking down last year, the smell was so strong it made your eyes water from 50-100m away


----------



## rarefish383

square1 said:


> Can you say that 5 times real fast? I can't!


I had to look at it 5 times before I could try to say it once, and, I’m still not sure if I want to smell it?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got a load and a half of walnut and some pine, mill scraps through word of mouth.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Since it's crappy rainy day and I can't mow the lawn or stain the deck, I scrounged around in the garage and made a gizmo out of scraps I had on or near the welding table. I braved the misty rain enough to try it out. Neighbors must think I'm nuts! Should take up to a 10" log. Any bigger and I'll cut it on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice one Jeff, I don’t have a log holding device but often wonder if your better using one or not as it is a bit of effort setting up each log.
Can you give us your thoughts on this once you’ve given it some use.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> Nice one Jeff, I don’t have a log holding device but often wonder if your better using one or not as it is a bit of effort setting up each log.
> Can you give us your thoughts on this once you’ve given it some use.


I had a bunch of zogger wood waiting to be cut up. I had 3 logs on the ground and the limbs laying cross ways on top. Previously I'd cut it in place. Cut until I'm tripping on pieces, then Huck em in the pile. I cut the rest of the pile today and I really like it. Load and cut a few pieces then toss the hunks and repeat. I found without having to move forward into the pile to cut, that I wasn't tripping over the cuts. Plus the lessened fatigue from using the saw at waist height instead of bending over. And I never nicked dirt or had to hold a piece with my foot while cutting. I'll call it a win.


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Put the free for nothing trailer to the test today and broke my new rule about not getting greedy. Actually my new old new best friend was loading and he stacked it high (did I mention he's an ol' farm boy and is as strong as an ox? One of those guys who doesn't know their own strength - see it in him when playing basketball.) The second load was just a little smaller. I'm guessing a bit over a cord total. The biggest rounds were over 26" before they were split.


----------



## svk

Well the domestic terrorists are up to Duluth today. They’ve got the freeway blocked off. I’m curious if the out of towners will show up in my hometown tomorrow. 

There’s one fellow “Marshawn” who appears to be the head honcho anarchist for our area. 

Hopefully these thugs aren’t foolish enough to try and loot small town America.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Well the domestic terrorists are up to Duluth today. They’ve got the freeway blocked off. I’m curious if the out of towners will show up in my hometown tomorrow.
> 
> There’s one fellow “Marshawn” who appears to be the head honcho anarchist for our area.
> 
> Hopefully these thugs aren’t foolish enough to try and loot small town America.


i will bet you cleaned your bore today!! ? right? ... lol and how are the sights looking? clear i will bet!...


----------



## svk

This morning I dropped off the half cord of scrounge from yesterday. Ended up getting into truck repair. Four new calipers and front shocks ended up taking about four hours. The truck stops on a dime now. Handles a lot better. Only one of the front shocks was bad but too late for the other one after I cut it out. 

Put one of my deep lug tires on the drive wheel because one of the regular tires had a slow leak. I’ll bring that one to the shop next week.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> This morning I dropped off the half cord of scrounge from yesterday. Ended up getting into truck repair. Four new calipers and front shocks ended up taking about four hours. The truck stops on a dime now. Handles a lot better. Only one of the front shocks was bad but too late for the other one after I cut it out.
> 
> Put one of my deep lug tires on the drive wheel because one of the regular tires had a slow leak. I’ll bring that one to the shop next week.
> 
> View attachment 832290


looks like good tread for leaving tracks on idiots that may get in the way !! ACCIDENTALLY ? THAT IS....


----------



## chucker

hey steve ... if your calipers happen to give out and you accidentally run some idiot/idiots over, remember to throw the tranny into reverse to make a better skidding stop while backing up? lol


----------



## MustangMike

Took a hike with a Daughter and two Grandsons today on the Appalachian Trail. We started at the Dover Oak (the largest tree on the Appalachian Trail) and headed West to a Rock Outcropping with some decent views.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Nice. That’s the kind of stuff kids remember. 

I‘ve hiked all of the John Muir Trail, my son’s have done some of it with me.


----------



## Cowboy254

The rain petered out before it got here today so I went out early to finish up from yesterday. I hadn't unloaded the trailer so I just took the Ranger.




After unloading that, I grabbed the squids and we went back out. I cut up a few other straggly trees that were collateral damage when the big one went down and added them to the fire, which after a little poking and some Arsonist's Helper got going again. Mitch's old dog Max came down to say hello.




Second load.




After unloading that, Cowgirl came out with us for the last load which was about 2/3 of a load. She and the kids loaded while I did the final clean up. Cowgirl now thinks that scrounging is always that easy, having missed out on the actual work.  




So what was this …




Is now this ...




I left the lower log half obstructing what is an old track enough to stop someone driving down it from his neighbours place on that side. Apparently the couple that owned that 60 acres died in a car accident and the four sons spend their time bickering among themselves and making Mitch's life difficult so he wanted that track to be unpassable to their vehicles. Of course, they'd have to clear all the blackberry first. Did well all the same, over 4 cubes from this tree.


----------



## svk

The Appalachian Trail is awesome. It ran within a couple of miles of my uncle’s former home in western NC. Would be awesome to hike it all. I’d probably start at the north end in late Summer and head south.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> The Appalachian Trail is awesome. It ran within a couple of miles of my uncle’s former home in western NC. Would be awesome to hike it all. I’d probably start at the north end in late Summer and head south.


I did a thru hike in '96. Georgia to Maine, March to September. Was a good time.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> I did a thru hike in '96. Georgia to Maine, March to September. Was a good time.


Shoulda stopped for a beer.  You can see my place from the top of the mountain you crossed near White rocks in PA.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Got out for a scrounge on Friday. Certainly glad that the trailer had electric brakes. Reckon there was close to 3 tonne on there. Was a beautiful day for it.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Almost got stuck on one of the water run off bars that they put along the track to stop erosion. One wheel wasn't touching so wasn't going anywhere until I locked the diff.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just be carful there OZ lumberjack, I've heard some of the current utes have been known to snap in half 4WDing with heavy trailers. 
What species is the Eucalypt?


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> I had a bunch of zogger wood waiting to be cut up. I had 3 logs on the ground and the limbs laying cross ways on top. Previously I'd cut it in place. Cut until I'm tripping on pieces, then Huck em in the pile. I cut the rest of the pile today and I really like it. Load and cut a few pieces then toss the hunks and repeat. I found without having to move forward into the pile to cut, that I wasn't tripping over the cuts. Plus the lessened fatigue from using the saw at waist height instead of bending over. And I never nicked dirt or had to hold a piece with my foot while cutting. I'll call it a win.
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You raise a good point there Jeff, cutting small stuff with one foot on the log is never pleasant.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Visited the old man’s place with the kids yesterday to do some splitting, the neighbour had a large Tallow wood taken down and got the arborist to remove a section of fence and drop off about a cord. Started splitting with the X27 tried for some time but achieved zero split and 100% bounce, it was totally useless. Then tried my dad’s cheap box store splitter and it just cracked through each and every log pretty much first hit time every time.




Then went into the front yard to dice up an Angophora which hit the house in a storm a few months ago and finally got taken down by the insurance company. This time around the X27 was a dream and the box store splitter struggled. The little fella was very keen to help out, until he hit his shin with the hatchet

Put 2 tanks of fuel though the 7900 noodling the crotches.





Today did some gardening, converting a rose patch to a vegetable patch, the patch is currently full of onion weed (which I despise) so decided to dig it out.

Was digging under the onions and getting my hands under the plants to attempt to remove the bundles of tiny onions.

This guy was about 4” from my hand when I spotted it, it’s a Sydney funnel web the deadliest spider in the world. One bite can kill a grown man, luckily not me today!.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Just be carful there OZ lumberjack, I've heard some of the current utes have been known to snap in half 4WDing with heavy trailers.
> What species is the Eucalypt?


Thanks @Jeffkrib took it pretty slowly. Yes I have heard of some of the old D40 Navara's bending chassis rails before. The wood was mostly stringybark, but found one decent log of yellowbox. Probably a third of the trailer is yellowbox and the rest stringybark. 
Boy that yellowbox is tough stuff. I tried the tungsten chain because where I was cutting was an old logging coupe and the logs had dirt on them from being dragged by the skidded. Gotta say I was very impressed with the tungsten chain. Cut that full trailer load in a couple of hours. Usually I'd be touching up the chain every second tank of fuel because of all the dirt in the bark.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Visited the old man’s place with the kids yesterday to do some splitting, the neighbour had a large Tallow wood taken down and got the arborist to remove a section of fence and drop off about a cord. Started splitting with the X27 tried for some time but achieved zero split and 100% bounce, it was totally useless. Then tried my dad’s cheap box store splitter and it just cracked through each and every log pretty much first hit time every time.
> View attachment 832389
> 
> 
> 
> Then went into the front yard to dice up an Angophora which hit the house in a storm a few months ago and finally got taken down by the insurance company. This time around the X27 was a dream and the box store splitter struggled. The little fella was very keen to help out, until he hit his shin with the hatchet
> 
> Put 2 tanks of fuel though the 7900 noodling the crotches.
> View attachment 832391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today did some gardening, converting a rose patch to a vegetable patch, the patch is currently full of onion weed (which I despise) so decided to dig it out.
> 
> Was digging under the onions and getting my hands under the plants to attempt to remove the bundles of tiny onions.
> 
> This guy was about 4” from my hand when I spotted it, it’s a Sydney funnel web the deadliest spider in the world. One bite can kill a grown man, luckily not me today!.
> View attachment 832392


Must be a bad time of year for the funnel web. My brother in law lives in western Sydney and went out to get a load of wood yesterday and was just stacking it at his house and nearly put his hand on one that was in the timber. Reckons it was a cranky beast too.


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> This guy was about 4” from my hand when I spotted it, it’s a Sydney funnel web the deadliest spider in the world. One bite can kill a grown man, luckily not me today!.





Oz Lumberjack said:


> My brother in law lives in western Sydney and went out to get a load of wood yesterday and was just stacking it at his house and nearly put his hand on one that was in the timber.


Do you guys kill 'em, 'cook 'em, or just let them be?

Philbert


----------



## svk

The domestic terrorists destroyed several things in Duluth and even dragged a convenience store employee out into the lot while kicking her. Of course everyone videoed it and didn’t lend a hand. Thugs were lucky that the law abiding citizens were at home due to curfew. 

We’ll see what happens today when they show up on smaller towns closer to me. 

I’m going to go out and start noodling/splitting some aspen rounds.


----------



## svk

Make noodles not war. This reduced weight bar with skip pulls awesome.


----------



## farmer steve

Some pics of the big silver maple my brother had to have dropped. I noodled a bunch of the log and my brothers cut limbs. I'll be hauling some later this week.


----------



## svk

Full chisel skip on this.


----------



## svk

Crazy bird lol


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Some pics of the big silver maple my brother had to have dropped. I noodled a bunch of the log and my brothers cut limbs. I'll be hauling some later this week.View attachment 832454
> View attachment 832455
> View attachment 832456



Tree company caught me coming out of the grocery store the other day, asked if I wanted a load of silver maple. I, stupidly, said sure, i'll take it. I don't need it but couldn't turn it down. Full 1 ton truck of logs not bucked rounds. Now I am trying to find someplace to stack it when cut/split. I estimate about 1.5 cord.

Wild, wild wind after downpours most of the night - wiped out all my plans for the day.


----------



## H-Ranch

And back to my 1st newest new best friend for more pine today. Unfortunately he is not as willing as my 2nd newest new best friend was yesterday to help load. Trip 1:


I noodled several to make them easier to pick up for trip 2:


----------



## svk

Saw ran great till you put it in wood. New carb kit en route.


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> Crazy bird lol
> 
> View attachment 832470
> View attachment 832471



I close my windows when out scrounging this time of year so the truck doesn't fill with blackflies Lol


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> I close my windows when out scrounging this time of year so the truck doesn't fill with blackflies Lol


I like when they go in the truck. Easier to kill plus that’s all the fewer who can bite me outside lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> I close my windows when out scrounging this time of year so the truck doesn't fill with blackflies Lol



When I go fishing in summer, flies are a problem. Out typical flies don't bite but are annoying. But I have found that there are actually a finite number off them. I take some fly spray and after a while of buzzing around my face while fishing they eventually settle on my back. Then I sneakily grab the can of fly spray and give them a shot over my shoulder which just about kills the lot. Then no more flies. I figure that I already ingest plenty of poison so a bit more on occasion won't hurt.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> Do you guys kill 'em, 'cook 'em, or just let them be?
> 
> Philbert


I thought about killing it but while I was thinking it disappeared into a pile of rocks I’ll be moving next weekend.
In any case I figure they’re all over the garden so what’s the point of killing it.


----------



## svk

Does anyone else notice that since we got the new format of AS, pics take much longer to load?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Does anyone else notice that since we got the new format of AS, pics take much longer to load?


Yes,painful. My morning scrounge. #4 in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## LondonNeil

I continue to be grateful the worst insect (native) we have is a wasp or a bee, we've no nasty native arachnid, no bears or wolves, no sharks or crocodiles, and our worst snake, the adder is really quite rare (I have seen one.... when mtbing moving at speed so I surprised it crossing the trail....I had to hope over it or squish it). Even the adder bite is just a bad bee sting for most people I think. It's easy to relax in the UK in countryside!


----------



## MustangMike

Well FS, I guess that is a lot easier and cheaper than raising Black Angus!

Plus, after your done with dinner, you can make a hat!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Yes,painful. My morning scrounge. #4 in the past 2 weeks.
> View attachment 832655


We have more and more of those but luckily (knock on wood) they haven’t been destructive.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve worked on NF roads like that. Work right in the road, and nobody comes by. Usually. When one of my son’s was little there was a tomato plant at the end of the road. I told him a logger must have had tomato on his sandwich and some seeds dropped, then a tomato plant grew. He’s 21 now and still remembers that, he questioned me telling him that‘s how the plant got there. I asked him how he thought it got there, he thought about it, and no answer.



About 20 years ago my uncle had a dog that loved tomatoes. He would get into the garden and eat them off the vine. One day my uncle looks over at the horse manure compost and sees a giant tomato plant with huge tomatos on it. Could fiquire out where it came from till he saw rex the dog pooping on the manure. Seems he pooped out some seeds and they grew


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> We have more and more of those but luckily (knock on wood) they haven’t been destructive.


They have been raiding the barn cats food and started getting expensive. Plus growing all the sweet corn I do I'm not messing around. They go up the road 5 miles to the state hunting land.


----------



## MustangMike

They are the reason I don't even try to grow corn, but if I did grow corn, I would not be so generous with them. They likely find their way back in a day or two, and in NY you are not supposed to move them and let them go (can spread disease).

I trap wood chucks with a have a heart trap using sliced cucumber. You have to get rid of them if you want a garden.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

MustangMike said:


> They are the reason I don't even try to grow corn, but if I did grow corn, I would not be so generous with them. They likely find their way back in a day or two, and in NY you are not supposed to move them and let them go (can spread disease).
> 
> I trap wood chucks with a have a heart trap using sliced cucumber. You have to get rid of them if you want a garden.


I've had trouble with rabbits this spring. I planted some chokeberrie, dogwood, and nannyberrie bushes. The rabbits went to town on them, so the dog and I have been taking them out.


----------



## svk

A friend just dropped off 9 chains ranging from brand new to stump duty and two bars from his old saws. I was very thankful but just about cried when he said he left his dead 61 Husky at the dealer when he bought a new saw. 

Guess I really need to pick up a small mount .058 bar now!


----------



## MustangMike

You can fence out rabbits and most other critters, but not Racoons or Woodchucks.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You can fence out rabbits and most other critters, but not Racoons or Woodchucks.


A guy I know fenced off his garden with 6' fence. One day he accidentally forgot to close the door and the garden was full of deer. He shut the door and they all just leapt the fence LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Another lesson learned the hard way this weekend. Don't coat with epoxy resin in high humidity. I now have a milky/cloudy coat over the legs to that coffee table project. Yes, the irregular/uneven surfaces that will have to be hand sanded to get into the nooks and crannies to get all the cloudy resin off. I have become a walking, cussing poster child for everything that a muppet can stuff up when epoxying.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Does anyone else notice that since we got the new format of AS, pics take much longer to load?


I'd be surprised if Xenforo (the forum platform this site uses) don't have an add-on that can automatically resize uploaded images. The bandwidth costs of this site must be yuge such that it surely must be worth paying for the add-on.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The Muppets, that's a pleasant chunk of history KiwiBro


----------



## Haywire

Sandhill Crane said:


> The Muppets, that's a pleasant chunk of history KiwiBro


The Electric Mayhem. Great band!


*"Aurora Borealis, shining down on Dallas, can you picture that? "*


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> I'd be surprised if Xenforo (the forum platform this site uses) don't have an add-on that can automatically resize uploaded images. The bandwidth costs of this site must be yuge such that it surely must be worth paying for the add-on.


Xenforo probably does. But the owners and admin have made it clear they want to keep this place going with as little maintenance as possible. That’s not a dig, just the truth.


----------



## svk

Well, protests were held in the second and third largest towns in the county over the past two days and not a single arrest was made to my knowledge. Reports of out of town looters were unfounded. Also unfulfilled were the promises of destruction by the terror organizers on Facebook. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Haywire

Fetched this nice fir out of the woods, came down in a storm yesterday. Got a couple nice logs above the center rot, the rest will be firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

I have mostly been using Spar Urethane instead of Epoxy …


----------



## MustangMike

Got a call from my next door neighbor today … he is NYPD and was at work.

Reports are that bus loads of protesters are heading our way tonight, (we have been targeted), and he has been working since early morning and will not be home till tomorrow morning. By default, I inherited "Neighborhood Watch Duty". Luckily, other than a few sirens, and reports that a Vol Fire Co circled their station with fire trucks to protect the building, everything was uneventful. The protests are scheduled for tomorrow night, we will see what happens. I find it hard to imagine they will be dumb enough to leave the urban areas.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Got a call from my next door neighbor today … he is NYPD and was at work.
> 
> Reports are that bus loads of protesters are heading our way tonight, (we have been targeted), and he has been working since early morning and will not be home till tomorrow morning. By default, I inherited "Neighborhood Watch Duty". Luckily, other than a few sirens, and reports that a Vol Fire Co circled their station with fire trucks to protect the building, everything was uneventful. The protests are scheduled for tomorrow night, we will see what happens. I find it hard to imagine they will be dumb enough to leave the urban areas.


All of the towns around here are instituting a curfew when protests are in the works. Anyone out of their home after 8 pm or before 6 am will be arrested unless they can prove they were heading to work or a very few other reasons.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A guy I know fenced off his garden with 6' fence. One day he accidentally forgot to close the door and the garden was full of deer. He shut the door and they all just leapt the fence LOL



up along the county line near my place... if u want a garden, especially in town... it takes a 12' fence to keep the deer out! putting one up sure drives up the cost of tomatoes... lol

we have been getting some pretty nice ones lately. big beef. the biggest one in pix weighed in at 10.2 oz!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Fetched this nice fir out of the woods, came down in a storm yesterday. Got a couple nice logs above the center rot, the rest will be firewood.
> 
> View attachment 832783
> View attachment 832788
> View attachment 832789
> View attachment 832785
> View attachment 832787



you are right! some nice logs. nice pix, too... I like the forested scene!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I have mostly been using Spar Urethane instead of Epoxy …



I like it too! spar urethane by Varathane. using it on a couple of woodworking projects... good stuff! fights uv rays, too.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I thought about killing it but while I was thinking it disappeared into a pile of rocks I’ll be moving next weekend. In any case I figure they’re all over the garden so what’s the point of killing it.



I draw the line with spiders when they try to join in the post-scrounge recreation.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> The protests are scheduled for tomorrow night, we will see what happens. I find it hard to imagine they will be dumb enough to leave the urban areas.



Even stupid people have self-preservation instincts.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I draw the line with spiders when they try to join in the post-scrounge recreation.
> 
> View attachment 832798





Cowboy254 said:


> Even stupid people have self-preservation instincts.


I thought you were someone else replying to your post above .
I also read "post-scrounge reproduction" which was funny seeing the bed lol.
I need to go to bed, I'll check for spiders first , not sure on the reproduction .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> All of the towns around here are instituting a curfew when protests are in the works. Anyone out of their home after 8 pm or before 6 am will be arrested unless they can prove they were heading to work or a very few other reasons.


We had a curfew, but it didn't stop many.
It's all quite sad.
1st, not really a trophy I'd want  .


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I need to go to bed, I'll check for spiders first , not sure on the reproduction .



Always worth a try, you just never know.



chipper1 said:


> We had a curfew, but it didn't stop many.
> It's all quite sad.
> 1st, not really a trophy I'd want  .




Stupid young buck. Tried the "I've been trying to connect with my birth mother and been trying to get a job" line on the judge. Doesn't count for much when you then go out rioting and destroying other people's property you dopey f*(k. I hope he gets the maximum 10 years, along with the rest of them. No excuses.


----------



## svk

Well last night folks that were assembled after curfew were fired upon by NG with rubber pellets.

911 in the heavily destroyed area was not working. People were complaining as emergency responders weren’t available for those who sustained injuries from the pellets.

So 4 days ago y’all burned down the police station and today you want, no y’all demand emergency services.


----------



## MustangMike

I think they should make those they catch rioting financially liable for the damage so that "we the taxpayers" are not endlessly stuck paying for the damage they do through increased taxes and insurance costs.

If they are on public assistance, they should even be able to glom a % of that. There needs to be consequences for doing this crap! (Keeping him in jail just costs us even more!)


----------



## muad

Welp, got word from the wife that they ordered me some chaps! Been wanting a pair for a while to be more safe, and wanted made in USA ones. They ordered me the Labonville wrap chaps. Stoked! 

No I just need an arborist helmet, and a new bar/chain for the Binford 254XS. Still debating on what to do, right now I'm torn between an 18" Tusumara LW in .325 or a 20" Tusumara LW in 3/8....


----------



## muad

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> up along the county line near my place... if u want a garden, especially in town... it takes a 12' fence to keep the deer out! putting one up sure drives up the cost of tomatoes... lol
> 
> we have been getting some pretty nice ones lately. big beef. the biggest one in pix weighed in at 10.2 oz!
> 
> View attachment 832795
> View attachment 832796


Love home grown tow-maters! Those look delicious!! 

My favorite variety are Brandywine's (spelling?). Stupid good sliced for sammiches, on burgers, or with just salt!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think they should make those they catch rioting financially liable for the damage so that "we the taxpayers" are not endlessly stuck paying for the damage they do through increased taxes and insurance costs.
> 
> If they are on public assistance, they should even be able to glom a % of that. There needs to be consequences for doing this crap! (Keeping him in jail just costs us even more!)


Absolutely agree but I am sure that they would say that is R word.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Absolutely agree but I am sure that they would say that is R word.


Did you watch that video I posted, up to 10yrs in the pen for it here, that little 18yr old was sniveling pretty bad. While I feel for him there are consequences for our actions, for folks to act that way it shows me they haven't paid them up to that point, it seems they owe a lot of interest , but hopefully they will learn.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> I draw the line with spiders when they try to join in the post-scrounge recreation.
> 
> View attachment 832798



yikes!  reminds me of the Spider Song... rhyme: itsy Bitsy Spider (learned it in 1st grade) , although that guy... don't look too itsy bitsy to me! 

_The itsy bitsy spider climbed up the waterspout.
Down came the rain
and washed the spider out.
Out came the sun
and dried up all the rain
and the itsy bitsy spider climbed up the spout again_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I think they should make those they catch rioting financially liable for the damage so that "we the taxpayers" are not endlessly stuck paying for the damage they do through increased taxes and insurance costs.
> If they are on public assistance, they should even be able to glom a % of that. There needs to be consequences for doing this crap! (Keeping him in jail just costs us even more!)



_'here, here!' _crazy, huh! just don't make no sense to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> Love home grown tow-maters! Those look delicious!! My favorite variety are Brandywine's (spelling?). Stupid good sliced for sammiches, on burgers, or with just salt!



hi muad - thanks! we tried them as fall tomatoes, the big beefs... ok, but for summer stock have been very impressed with them. totally delicious, that is for sure. I am going to try a garden experiment. I like garden experiments. over on another thread... poster said his dog randomly ate the tomatoes (with gust) right off the vine out in their garden... the dog had to go... and relocated some of the seeds. right where the cows had pattied up... err, oops, down. dog relocated by chance the seeds to top of a patty. and omg, he said... big tomato plant and really big tomatoes. I am not short by any measure of 'patties' lol... and some accumulating outside our new Ranch Park area now that the cows have been keeping their social distancing off it and my bluebonnets areas. was thinking of stock piling some 'rounds' over in one spot... just build up a cow pattie compost pile. think i will bring one home and try a tomato plant in it this fall. sounds like a good garden experiment to me...

new Ranch Park at ranch. cedar posts. RR ties on the H's... will truck in some boulders for area over in corner that is a bit arid. was old county road back in the 20's... 3 gates now to get to main compound...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I haven't tried brandywine. have heard of them, though... I made a couple of BLT's out of that one in pix... used all I could on the sammies, then ate the rest...yes, with mayo...


----------



## muad

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi muad - thanks! we tried them as fall tomatoes, the big beefs... ok, but for summer stock have been very impressed with them. totally delicious, that is for sure. I am going to try a garden experiment. I like garden experiments. over on another thread... poster said his dog randomly ate the tomatoes (with gust) right off the vine out in their garden... the dog had to go... and relocated some of the seeds. right where the cows had pattied up... err, oops, down. dog relocated by chance the seeds to top of a patty. and omg, he said... big tomato plant and really big tomatoes. I am not short by any measure of 'patties' lol... and some accumulating outside our new Ranch Park area now that the cows have been keeping their social distancing off it and my bluebonnets areas. was thinking of stock piling some 'rounds' over in one spot... just build up a cow pattie compost pile. think i will bring one home and try a tomato plant in it this fall. sounds like a good garden experiment to me...
> 
> new Ranch Park at ranch. cedar posts. RR ties on the H's... will truck in some boulders for area over in corner that is a bit arid. was old county road back in the 20's... 3 gates now to get to main compound...
> View attachment 832845



LOL!

May have to grab a few cow patties and throw them in the raised beds then! Our three Jerseys make enough to spare! LOL


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> .....just build up a cow pattie compost pile. think i will bring one home and try a tomato plant in it this fall...


One year at the mill, the owner was hired to haul off a large pile of manure for the new owner. Behind the barn was another patch of poop that was full of 5' high volunteer? pepper plants of different varieties. The plants were full of huge peppers! We went home with a bag each.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> LOL! May have to grab a few cow patties and throw them in the raised beds then! Our there Jerseys make enough to spare! LOL



ha! right, well... if u run out just give me a ring!  will send u up a bundle. but sorry, cannot guarantee 'Free Freight'... hmm... maybe if I put them on eslay... and include a Best Offer with Free Fgt... well, maybe that could help... 

Texas cow patties pix:

[ deleted ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> One year at the mill, the owner was hired to haul off a large pile of manure for the new owner. Behind the barn was another patch of poop that was full of 5' high volunteer? pepper plants of different varieties. The plants were full of huge peppers! We went home with a bag each.



on the way to downtown here in Houston there is a polo horse park and stables. in the past I got some of their 'savings'. but I found it to be a bit hot. lots of N! so let it cool off some. the peppers encourage me even more to try some Texas sun cooked (dry) cow fertz...

sorry, I ate all the tomatoes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of scrounges... does scroungy count as topically ok?  plenty of campwood and such, oak avail in my immediate area. few minutes walking distance away. missed some from last storm, next day was tree pick up. corners and curbs all over the city still have piles of wood. couple of my neighbors put some out day after pick up. should be there for a bit... month at least! lol.

so we had these scroungy spuds. picked up a 5# bag at grocery whiles back. looked like reds, new spuds to me. but more yellowish inside. almost yukon gold like. din't care for them as spuds. boiled or otherwise. ok, but just not as tasty or sweet as fresh new potatoes. go the urge yesterday to try and see if they would oven roast up nicely. well, wow! home run. glad we tried. and bette yet had these to much on at dinner. actually, its all I had for dinner! lol. plenty leftovers, too. I do like oven roasted spuds!  that and a good cold 

hot out of the oven, 'melt in mouth' type and totally delicious...


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> on the way to downtown here in Houston there is a polo horse park and stables. in the past I got some of their 'savings'. but I found it to be a bit hot.



The University's Ag campus is only a few miles from where we live, and they used to have piles of sheep manure free for the taking. I used to be amused to see these really nice Volvos pull up, and folks filling nice, new, matching, Rubbermaid totes with _____ for their gardens. Then, they decided to monitize it, or not to deal with it, so now I have to go to a local nursery yard and pay for it.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> The University's Ag campus is only a few miles from where we live, and they used to have piles of sheep manure free for the taking. I used to be amused to see these really nice Volvos pull up, and folks filling nice, new, matching, Rubbermaid totes with _____ for their gardens. Then, they decided to monitize it, or not to deal with it, so now I have to go to a local nursery yard and pay for it.
> 
> Philbert


When anyone talks about manure I think of this track from Da Yoopers.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> The University's Ag campus is only a few miles from where we live, and they used to have piles of sheep manure free for the taking. I used to be amused to see these really nice Volvos pull up, and folks filling nice, new, matching, Rubbermaid totes with _____ for their gardens. Then, they decided to monitize it, or not to deal with it, so now I have to go to a local nursery yard and pay for it.
> 
> Philbert


I Hve a barn full of sheep manure. Come and get it. The last 2 winters have been to warm to haul it out. Good sh!t!!!!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I have mostly been using Spar Urethane instead of Epoxy …


I use poly a lot but it's not for everything . Some things need the thick pour .


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> I Hve a barn full of sheep manure. Come and get it. The last 2 winters have been to warm to haul it out. Good sh!t!!!!


Ship sheep sh*t Steve?

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Ship sheep sh*t Steve?
> 
> Philbert


stow high in transit or ship goes boom


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Some pics of the big silver maple my brother had to have dropped. I noodled a bunch of the log and my brothers cut limbs. I'll be hauling some later this week.View attachment 832454
> View attachment 832455
> View attachment 832456


Steve, where did you find that truck with no back seat? I didn't think they made them anymore?


----------



## mountainguyed67

I looked through my chains today, and took two 36s, a 28, and a little ole 24” to be sharpened. my 28s weren’t with the other chains, the 28 pouch was there, but empty. I need to look more places. Maybe they got stuck under the seat when they got dull.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I looked through my chains today, and took two 36s, a 28, and a little ole 24” to be sharpened. my 28s weren’t with the other chains, the 28 pouch was there, but empty. I need to look more places. Maybe they got stuck under the seat when they got dull.


I have nails marked for all of my chains, then on a rainy day I start sharpening. My Stihl dealer has a chain special, buy one, get one free. I used to think he jacked the price up for the first one. Then I bought a 20" 3/8 for my MS290 at Southern States, the dealer was 3 dollars cheaper. So, now I wait till I need several chains and drive the extra 10 miles to the dealer. Then I started stacking the new chains, in their boxes, over the nails. But, I have the habit of putting the dull chains back in the boxes when I'm in my truck. Don't want to snag my new interior. Now every time I grab a box off the shelf, it's a dull one I forgot to take out and hang on the nail.That buy one get one is a sweet deal when getting 25" and 36" chains. Only down part is, even though he has a couple 880's on the shelf, they don't stock any .404 chain.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, where did you find that truck with no back seat? I didn't think they made them anymore?


I got a truck with an 8' bed in 2008. My brother got one last year. They're rare. I fact we say "if it's got a back seat, it aint a truck". Just not natural.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> That buy one get one is a sweet deal when getting 25" and 36" chains.



I haven’t heard of anyone doing that around here in a long time.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> ... I have the habit of putting the dull chains back in the boxes when I'm in my truck......


I use empty VHS cases for my chains. The chain boxes are flimsy.


----------



## chipper1

Well my new truck/station wagon has 2 back seats lol.


Just swapped my shelf from the suburban to the excursion today along with the gobs of gear piled in the back .
I thought it was funny it fit. Also I had to trim a part of the smaller back piece so the door would close, which means the cargo area is smaller up to the height of the shelf, but it gets wide a little higher up and I think its taller overall.
I need to make a holder for the front of my pole saw, looks like there is a perfect slot in the console for a piece of plywood to fit, then I can cut a notch for the saw to rest in. This should keep it off the top of the middle seat and from moving forward. I may make something similar for the very back that will help keep it from moving forward even more. While it hasn't been an issue its good to think about these things.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I have nails marked for all of my chains, then on a rainy day I start sharpening. My Stihl dealer has a chain special, buy one, get one free. I used to think he jacked the price up for the first one. Then I bought a 20" 3/8 for my MS290 at Southern States, the dealer was 3 dollars cheaper. So, now I wait till I need several chains and drive the extra 10 miles to the dealer. Then I started stacking the new chains, in their boxes, over the nails. But, I have the habit of putting the dull chains back in the boxes when I'm in my truck. Don't want to snag my new interior. Now every time I grab a box off the shelf, it's a dull one I forgot to take out and hang on the nail.



I‘ve been using these the last few years. I’m not usually cutting at home, and these help me keep them organized on the go. The one on the left is marked “dull”. 



The pouches stay in the bucket, with the loose ones being chains that weren’t dull yet when I changed bar size. 



Your post reminded me that I do have chains hanging in the garage, they’re getting pretty worn down though.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> I use empty VHS cases for my chains. The chain boxes are flimsy.



I store my sharpened chains in zip-loc bags. The bags last an amazingly long time. Dull chains usually go in the gas/oil/wedge, etc. box. Dull ones get hung on the 'to be sharped' nail in the shop until I get in the mood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well my new truck/station wagon has 2 back seats lol.
> View attachment 832978
> 
> Just swapped my shelf from the suburban to the excursion today along with the gobs of gear piled in the back .
> I thought it was funny it fit. Also I had to trim a part of the smaller back piece so the door would close, which means the cargo area is smaller up to the height of the shelf, but it gets wide a little higher up and I think its taller overall.
> I need to make a holder for the front of my pole saw, looks like there is a perfect slot in the console for a piece of plywood to fit, then I can cut a notch for the saw to rest in. This should keep it off the top of the middle seat and from moving forward. I may make something similar for the very back that will help keep it from moving forward even more. While it hasn't been an issue its good to think about these things.
> View attachment 832974
> View attachment 832975
> View attachment 832976



can't beat that!  did u just wax it?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I store my sharpened chains in zip-loc bags. The bags last an amazingly long time. Dull chains usually go in the gas/oil/wedge, etc. box. Dull ones get hung on the 'to be sharped' nail in the shop until I get in the mood.



I don't have any chains to hang... but did get this string of onions hung today. garden fresh Texas 1015Y's... sweet as apples. fried onions coming up... plenty fresh bacon grease from BLT bacon, too. should make the place smell like an out of the way country roads Diner... burger, fries and fried onions, too. 

speaking of sheep 'baaa-a-a!'... my elec coop's monthly mag has a recipe section this issue. Cooking With Wine. in it is a recipe for lamb stew. uses couple #s of chunked up lamb... I got about that much in a leg-a-venison in the freezer... well, I am sure u can see where this post is going... 

hung today


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve been using these the last few years. I’m not usually cutting at home, and these help me keep them organized on the go. The one on the left is marked “dull”.
> View attachment 832983
> 
> 
> The pouches stay in the bucket, with the loose ones being chains that weren’t dull yet when I changed bar size.
> View attachment 832984
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me that I do have chains hanging in the garage, they’re getting pretty worn down though.
> View attachment 832985
> 
> View attachment 832986


I like those chain pouches there, mg! what originally came in them? canvas? they look HD! color is interesting, too... well imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Well my new truck/station wagon has 2 back seats lol*. View attachment 832978
> 
> View attachment 832976



hi chipper - did u mention the engine? did u tell 'em whatz in it?... besides all the chainsaw stuff and firewood tools?....btw, did it come with the tool rack? or your handiwork?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like those chain pouches there, mg! what originally came in them? canvas? they look HD! color is interesting, too... well imo



I think an emergency shelter for someone like this.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, where did you find that truck with no back seat? I didn't think they made them anymore?She told me I was a cheap a$$


That's a 2009 Joe. Mrs. FS picked it out when the government did the cash for clunkers. It's the plain jane version. The only extras are AC,CD and cruise control. The first time she rode in it with me she asked where the window button was? I pointed to the handle with the knob on it.  She told me I was a cheap a$$ for buying a truck without lecktrick windows.


mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t heard of anyone doing that around here in a long time.


My Stihl guy does buy 2 get one year round. I asked other dealers if they did any chain deals and they told me only when Stihl authorizes it. I asked my dealer how he could do it all the time and he said Stihl says it's up to the dealers what deals to do. 3- 20" 3/8 chains run me around $55.


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t heard of anyone doing that around here in a long time.


Farmers hardware in Chowchilla still does


----------



## svk

Unless they are brand new in box, I store all of my chains in Zip lock bags that are marked by pitch/gauge/DL. I also have a larger bag marked DULL so dull chains aren’t accidentally put back in with the sharp ones. 

When I’m cutting away from home, dull chains get put on the passenger seat floor mat of my truck then go to the DULL bag.

It works pretty well.


----------



## Philbert

Those bags look like they are a great value!

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro




----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Well my new truck/station wagon has 2 back seats lol.
> View attachment 832978
> 
> Just swapped my shelf from the suburban to the excursion today along with the gobs of gear piled in the back .
> I thought it was funny it fit. Also I had to trim a part of the smaller back piece so the door would close, which means the cargo area is smaller up to the height of the shelf, but it gets wide a little higher up and I think its taller overall.
> I need to make a holder for the front of my pole saw, looks like there is a perfect slot in the console for a piece of plywood to fit, then I can cut a notch for the saw to rest in. This should keep it off the top of the middle seat and from moving forward. I may make something similar for the very back that will help keep it from moving forward even more. While it hasn't been an issue its good to think about these things.
> View attachment 832974
> View attachment 832975
> View attachment 832976



Trade you a nice Pontiac SV6 and 500$ for good will ... Cash !!!


----------



## Ductape

chipper1 said:


> Well my new truck/station wagon has 2 back seats lol.
> View attachment 832978
> 
> Just swapped my shelf from the suburban to the excursion today along with the gobs of gear piled in the back .
> I thought it was funny it fit. Also I had to trim a part of the smaller back piece so the door would close, which means the cargo area is smaller up to the height of the shelf, but it gets wide a little higher up and I think its taller overall.
> I need to make a holder for the front of my pole saw, looks like there is a perfect slot in the console for a piece of plywood to fit, then I can cut a notch for the saw to rest in. This should keep it off the top of the middle seat and from moving forward. I may make something similar for the very back that will help keep it from moving forward even more. While it hasn't been an issue its good to think about these things.
> View attachment 832974
> View attachment 832975
> View attachment 832976



Whoa !!!! Did you buy that from Eric in Ohio ?? He took great care of his truck. Congratulations!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> My Stihl guy does buy 2 get one year round. I asked other dealers if they did any chain deals and they told me only when Stihl authorizes it. I asked my dealer how he could do it all the time and he said Stihl says it's up to the dealers what deals to do. 3- 20" 3/8 chains run me around $55.


That’s a good, honest dealer. Smart business minded fellow trying to bring in folks while the others sit back and hope to charge you full boat.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> That's a 2009 Joe. Mrs. FS picked it out when the government did the cash for clunkers. It's the plain jane version. The only extras are AC,CD and cruise control. The first time she rode in it with me she asked where the window button was? I pointed to the handle with the knob on it.  She told me I was a cheap a$$ for buying a truck without lecktrick windows.



Traded my base model RCSB V6, 5speed 2wd c1500 for the cash for clunkers in 2009. Got $7k for a $1500 truck. Ended up with a good commuter and a safe ride for my first born daughter. 

Now looking to trade the commuter in for a half or three quarter ton.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> can't beat that!  did u just wax it?...


I didn't, the PO washed or dusted it, and it doesn't look as though it was recently waxed, maybe in the recent past.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi chipper - did u mention the engine? did u tell 'em whatz in it?... besides all the chainsaw stuff and firewood tools?....btw, did it come with the tool rack? or your handiwork?


She's got the v-10, think I said that, but maybe not? It runs well, but likes to drink, but I don't think its any worse than the suburban for what I haul.
I put the shelf in it, it was previously in the suburban. I built it, frame is 2x2 and 1x3 with 3/8 plywood top. It sure helps organize in the back and to utilize more of the space.
[/QUOTE]


dancan said:


> Trade you a nice Pontiac SV6 and 500$ for good will ... Cash !!!


Probably gonna have to pass, but thanks for the offer .



Ductape said:


> Whoa !!!! Did you buy that from Eric in Ohio ?? He took great care of his truck. Congratulations!


Yes. Are you on the forum he hangs on, small world. I'm sure he did, nice guy too. Thanks.
I got a new 2 ball adjustable hitch for it today. Eric had the weigh safe adjustable version there. Eric installed the heavy duty hitch with 2k tongue weight. He said while he had the tank off he installed a new fuel pump .
I think this is the one I got.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> That’s a good, honest dealer. Smart business minded fellow trying to bring in folks while the others sit back and hope to charge you full boat.


He better be honest. Horse and buggy mennonite. They cater to the large mennonite community in the area. Best prices on just about anything I need for the farm.


----------



## Ductape

chipper1 said:


> Yes. Are you on the forum he hangs on, small world. I'm sure he did, nice guy too. Thanks.
> I got a new 2 ball adjustable hitch for it today. Eric had the weigh safe adjustable version there. Eric installed the heavy duty hitch with 2k tongue weight.



He really loved and cared for that truck. Great to see it went to a good home. I'm a member over there too. I urge you to sign up there..... it's a pretty active forum, considering Ford hasn't made an Excursion since 2005.


----------



## Plowboy83

Ryan A said:


> Traded my base model RCSB V6, 5speed 2wd c1500 for the cash for clunkers in 2009. Got $7k for a $1500 truck. Ended up with a good commuter and a safe ride for my first born daughter.
> 
> Now looking to trade the commuter in for a half or three quarter ton.


Good luck lol


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 833118


I've made a spare chin holder out of scrap metal stud but I like yours better. What diameter of pipe? How are the dividers made? More photos?


----------



## djg james

A couple of days last week I got a trailer full each of Red Oak and Cherry from the log yard. Misplaced the photos but shots of my trailer get a little boring, so no big deal. Spent a couple of days splitting and stacking down the hill now that the ground is dry enough to drive on.
In the process, I broke a chain. Can't remember last time I broke one. Right when I was in the rescuing the cherry from the burn pile which was going to be burnt the next day. No spare on hand so I had to rush home and find another. I've only been using one since it was the most used up chain and perfect for the dirt of the log yard.
The broken chain is almost used up tooth wise, so it's probably not worth getting fixed.


----------



## djg james

Another chain post. During my last firewood haul, while noodling, I ended up stretching a newer chain beyond use. i couldn't tighten it anymore. I plan on taking it somewhere to get a link? removed. Just curious, how much need to be removed. Last guy wasn't too sure.


----------



## chipper1

Ductape said:


> He really loved and cared for that truck. Great to see it went to a good home. I'm a member over there too. I urge you to sign up there..... it's a pretty active forum, considering Ford hasn't made an Excursion since 2005.


I'm pretty sure I don't have the ability to care for it as he did, no lift, no garage and kids . I told the wife I was going to buy a cargo trailer to haul the kids in to keep it clean .
I'll sign up there, what's the name of it, he never told me or I didn't remember. I went on one and it was a dead forum, but still up, they must still be selling advertising there. I was pretty surprised since I think the most recent post was in 2018 iirc. I did make a post on there to see if I'd get a response from anyone.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> A couple of days last week I got a trailer full each of Red Oak and Cherry from the log yard. Misplaced the photos but shots of my trailer get a little boring, so no big deal. Spent a couple of days splitting and stacking down the hill now that the ground is dry enough to drive on.
> In the process, I broke a chain. Can't remember last time I broke one. Right when I was in the rescuing the cherry from the burn pile which was going to be burnt the next day. No spare on hand so I had to rush home and find another. I've only been using one since it was the most used up chain and perfect for the dirt of the log yard.
> The broken chain is almost used up tooth wise, so it's probably not worth getting fixed.


Looks like you have some very worn components, bar/sprocket. Your saw will thank you if you update them, and you will be rewarded with a better cutting saw, faster and smoother. The damage on the bottom of the links is excessive for the amount of use.
Pretty sure that's the reason the chain broke too.


djg james said:


> Another chain post. During my last firewood haul, while noodling, I ended up stretching a newer chain beyond use. i couldn't tighten it anymore. I plan on taking it somewhere to get a link? removed. Just curious, how much need to be removed. Last guy wasn't too sure.View attachment 833277
> View attachment 833278


Noodling I find is pretty easy on chains, is your saw oiling well, do you know how to check it?
Also if the bar and sprocket are replaced the chain will get slightly tighter and maybe the chain will be fine.
Another tip is the rakers could be lowered a bit more, also the angle that they are filed should create a ramp that goes up to the cutter, yours appear to be filed down into the gullet. 
I like the 8-track case, those look like they work well. I bet they are real cheap these days .


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> In the process, I broke a chain. . . .The broken chain is almost used up tooth wise, so it's probably not worth getting fixed.


That is a very old chain, based on the style of the bumpers


djg james said:


> Another chain post. During my last firewood haul, while noodling, I ended up stretching a newer chain beyond use. i couldn't tighten it anymore. I plan on taking it somewhere to get a link? removed.


I am noticing that the chains in both these posts have an unusual amount of wear on the bottoms of the _rivets_. It is not uncommon to see wear on the bottoms of the _tie straps_, due to improper chain tension, but I don't recall seeing this type of wear before. Wondering if your bar groove is excessively worn.

Guidelines on diagnosing chain / sprocket / guide bar wear in these publications by STIHL and Oregon.

Philbert



https://www.oregonproducts.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/PDF/MM_EN.pdf


----------



## Ductape

chipper1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't have the ability to care for it as he did, no lift, no garage and kids . I told the wife I was going to buy a cargo trailer to haul the kids in to keep it clean .
> I'll sign up there, what's the name of it, he never told me or I didn't remember.



Ford truck enthusiasts, there is an Excursion specific section. It's a great resource, much like this place.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Looks like you have some very worn components, bar/sprocket. ..... The damage on the bottom of the links is excessive for the amount of use......
> 
> Noodling I find is pretty easy on chains, is your saw oiling well, do you know how to check it?
> Also if the bar and sprocket are replaced the chain will get slightly tighter and maybe the chain will be fine.
> Another tip is the rakers could be lowered a bit more, also the angle that they are filed should create a ramp that goes up to the cutter, yours appear to be filed down into the gullet.
> I like the 8-track case, those look like they work well. I bet they are real cheap these days .


I see the rivets now on both chains. On another forum, the guys guided me toward replacing the sprocket. Both of the chains pictured were used with the old sprocket, so I'm not surprised there's wear. The old sprocket was Bad! I didn't know any better. I recently replaced with a rim sprocket.

Wrt noodling, I have checked the oiler and it's working fine. Bar, oil holes and groove kept clean. It does however, seem by bar gets hot when noodling. Maybe it's because I'm taking a 18-20" cut with my 038 and it's oiler is not up to that big of cut?? When we bought the saw eons the Stihl guys said he had the oiler up all the way, but I don't know.

On the rakers, I don't know if I'm filing them right. Could use advice.

There's a 2nd hand shop that sold VHS movies in the clear plastic cases for 50 cents each. I bought a couple, removed the cassette and handed it back to them.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> That is a very old chain, based on the style of the bumpers
> 
> I am noticing that the chains in both these posts have an unusual amount of wear on the bottoms of the _rivets_......... Wondering if your bar groove is excessively worn.


Both chains were used with a badly worn sprocket. See my reply to Chipper1.
Not sure if the bad is worn out; I'll check out the guide you posted. There is a bur along both edges of the bar. I guess I should file it flush.

P.S. If the bar needs replacing, what other brands should I look at besides Stihl (expensive). I'm not a professional like some if you,just a homeowner/firewood cutter, so I don't need a top of the line bar, just something that's not junk.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I see the rivets now on both chains. On another forum, the guys guided me toward replacing the sprocket. Both of the chains pictured were used with the old sprocket, so I'm not surprised there's wear. The old sprocket was Bad! I didn't know any better. I recently replaced with a rim sprocket.
> 
> Wrt noodling, I have checked the oiler and it's working fine. Bar, oil holes and groove kept clean. It does however, seem by bar gets hot when noodling. Maybe it's because I'm taking a 18-20" cut with my 038 and it's oiler is not up to that big of cut?? When we bought the saw eons the Stihl guys said he had the oiler up all the way, but I don't know.
> 
> On the rakers, I don't know if I'm filing them right. Could use advice.
> 
> There's a 2nd hand shop that sold VHS movies in the clear plastic cases for 50 cents each. I bought a couple, removed the cassette and handed it back to them.


It's a good idea to change those components together, the new sprocket is what most likely made the chain break. Changing the sprocket on chains that were damaged as badly as those were is nearly equivalent to changing to a different size sprocket. If the components are in fair condition you most likely won't experience chain breakage on a moderately powered saw, but when you have a lot of damage or a more powerful saw it goes with the territory.
The 038 should have no problem whatsoever oiling a 20" bar, I'd guess it's rated for more like a 28-32. I think your bar is getting hot from the worn components and the bar not being filed true on the top of the rail causing much more friction than normal.

For filing the rakers I prefer the husky guides, it automatically files them at an angle and it sets each raker to the cutter it corresponds to rather than a specific average depth based on a few cutters.

Which Craigslist l
City are you nearest too.


----------



## djg james

Got a link to a Husky guide you like?

St Louis CL is the one I watch.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> P.S. If the bar needs replacing, what other brands should I look at besides Stihl (expensive). I'm not a professional like some if you,just a homeowner/firewood cutter, so I don't need a top of the line bar, just something that's not junk.


Any brand that fits your saw, as long as the pitch, gauge, and drive link count matches. The basic Oregon bars are usually under $30 and should hold up for your use.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> I've made a spare chin holder out of scrap metal stud but I like yours better. What diameter of pipe? How are the dividers made? More photos?View attachment 833275


Thanks. 6" PVC pipe, drawers are 1/2" foam PVC and dividers 3mm foam PVC. Keeps everything together and out of the rain.






Bottom 1/3 is for bars up to 42".



Made two wooden feet for the tube to stop it rolling and tipping out all the chain links etc in the top top drawer.



Worst thing, besides being heavy, is the bars slide on one another and slam into the ends of the tube when driving around corners. Will have to find a way to cable tie through the bar holes or something like that.


----------



## djg james

Sorry I'm a little dense. Foam PVC is a sheet goods that you cut on a table saw and then glue up??


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> Sorry I'm a little dense. Foam PVC is a sheet goods that you cut on a table saw and then glue up??


yes. Just used regular PVC pipe cement despite being warned it wouldn't work. It tends to eat the foam PVC a little but only the thin foam sheet used as dividers needed care.
Perhaps plywood or the like would have worked too but would need to find a glue that worked with PVC and wood, or some other fastening or more clever design that doesn't need any glue/fastenings.


----------



## djg james

Thanks, I've never seen sheet PVC, but then I've never looked.


----------



## U&A

New scrounging vehicle for the property. [emoji847][emoji847]












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> yes. Just used regular PVC pipe cement ...


Sorry, one last question (my Mom was going to change my middle name to 'Why' because I asked so many questions). Is the pipe Schedule 40 or 80? Seems a 6" pipe of either would be pretty heavy. Don't know if they make S&D in 6". Also all the screw on fittings I've seen are much bulkier.

My needs aren't as great as yours; maybe I could get by with 4" pipe?


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> Sorry, one last question (my Mom was going to change my middle name to 'Why' because I asked so many questions). Is the pipe Schedule 40 or 80? Seems a 6" pipe of either would be pretty heavy. Don't know if they make S&D in 6". Also all the screw on fittings I've seen are much bulkier.
> 
> My needs aren't as great as yours; maybe I could get by with 4" pipe?


We call it DWV here - drain, waste and vent. Not sure what schedule it is but its quite a thick wall and can handle plenty of abuse. 4" would be great if it fits everything in. When loaded, this 6" tube is pretty heavy.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> New scrounging vehicle for the property. [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Noice. Is it allowed a winch and towball?


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Noice. Is it allowed a winch and towball?



Allowed?

Yes.

I do not have a winch on it yet though. And of course now that I have my license I’m going to have to get a VHF/UHF HAM radio in it[emoji41]

The engine and trans combo are amazing. Very much tractor like as i was hoping. Its a 3cyl 25hp Kabota diesel with a hydrostatic trans, 4x4 High and Low, locking rear diff, hydro dump bed. I got the HD tires that are on it and then bought a set of steel wheels with the ATV tires. 

And the EPA has not gone after the UTV’s yet so it has NO EPA EMISSION CRAP!! 

Done five loads of wood with it this evening and I am pleasantly surprised and amazed. 



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## saxman

I love my 1120 RTV! It pulls great and I use it in firewood operations all the time. It has a 4500lb Super Winch I installed. I would suggest you think about the hand throttle kit. I have it installed and I think it helps increase your pulling power. When you increase RPMs with the hand throttle, the floor accelerator acts just like the hydro pedal on your tractor. I put bed extensions on it and removable tarp bows out of my grandkids old junk trampoline. I’m retired and have time to tinker. lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> Another chain post. During my last firewood haul, while noodling, I ended up stretching a newer chain beyond use. i couldn't tighten it anymore. I plan on taking it somewhere to get a link? removed. Just curious, how much need to be removed. Last guy wasn't too sure.View attachment 833277
> View attachment 833278


So to ask again, how many drive links would you remove? I'm guessing the tensioner post travels 1-1/4" so only one?


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Thanks, I've never seen sheet PVC, but then I've never looked.


I have bought thin PVC sheet (called 'sign board') that I cut to fit all of our kitchen shelves. Scratch resistant. Easy to clean / bleach if needed. Much better than 'shelf paper' and more durable than the melamine shelf finish.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

saxman said:


> I love my 1120 RTV! It pulls great and I use it in firewood operations all the time. It has a 4500lb Super Winch I installed. I would suggest you think about the hand throttle kit. I have it installed and I think it helps increase your pulling power. When you increase RPMs with the hand throttle, the floor accelerator acts just like the hydro pedal on your tractor. I put bed extensions on it and removable tarp bows out of my grandkids old junk trampoline. I’m retired and have time to tinker. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NICE SETUP![emoji1303][emoji41]

Ill put bed sides on it, im a welder[emoji6]

I honestly don’t have a need to get it legal for the road. The closest thing to me is a gas station down the road and being that this thing tops out at about 29 mile an hour I’m not going to be driving this there. I don’t know I’ve just taken the truck with some gas cans.

How do you like the ATV tires?

I bought an extra set of wheels and tires that have the ATV tires on them..

The tires that are currently on it did pretty darn well in the mud. 



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> New scrounging vehicle for the property. [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


SWEET!!!


----------



## saxman

U&A said:


> Allowed?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I do not have a winch on it yet though. And of course now that I have my license I’m going to have to get a VHF/UHF HAM radio in it[emoji41]
> 
> The engine and trans combo are amazing. Very much tractor like as i was hoping. Its a 3cyl 25hp Kabota diesel with a hydrostatic trans, 4x4 High and Low, locking rear diff, hydro dump bed. I got the HD tires that are on it and then bought a set of steel wheels with the ATV tires.
> 
> And the EPA has not gone after the UTV’s yet so it has NO EPA EMISSION CRAP!!
> 
> Done five loads of wood with it this evening and I am pleasantly surprised and amazed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I’ve got an old Motorola 2 meter I could put in mine. Maybe I’ll just put a antenna on it and use my FT3D handheld if I need communications. 
73
de WA9SWW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Lots of threads on storing / carrying extra chains. At home: long lengths sorted on nails, and short lengths / pieces sorted in clear shoe boxes.

With the saws, I have pretty much settled on heavy duty zip-loc style bags. Easy to sort and carry in a variety of ways. Tried some extra-heavy duty ones, designed for photo film, from a surplus store, and all my dog's treats now seem to come in really heavy gauge, zip-lock pouches, if I am feeling frugal. But the quart sized 'freezer' bags hold up pretty well, and only cost about a nickel a piece. Being able to see through the clear plastic also helps.

About 6 more thread links in the third post of this thread:





Chain Storage


This is how I store my extra chains. These containers are 10$ at Amazon or Target. Is there a better way? I've seen suggested nails on the wall (great if I had extra wall space!) or ziploc bags.




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Got a link to a Husky guide you like?
> 
> St Louis CL is the one I watch.


To be clear these links are just for reference. the roller guide kit is fair priced, but the individual one on eBay is a bit high in price.
This is the one I like at home.








Husqvarna 596285102 3/8 Depth Gauge Craftsman 238 Chainsaw for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Husqvarna 596285102 3/8 Depth Gauge Craftsman 238 Chainsaw at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Also the husky roller guide as it will hold my file up on the bottom of the cutter if I change to a smaller file size or I have the gullet(very helpful).
The depth gauge portion will give the same results as the one I gave the link to above. What I don't like about the roller guide for doing the rakers is it's a bit more cumbersome, and they wear out quickly.





Husqvarna 3/8 in. Pitch Low Profile File Kit with Handle, Gauge, Round files and Flat File, 531300080 at Tractor Supply Co.


Find Husqvarna 3/8 in. Pitch Low Profile File Kit with Handle, Gauge, Round files and Flat File, 531300080 in the Chainsaw Sharpeners category a




www.tractorsupply.com




If this is near you you could see how much he would want for the 20" bar and chain.








Stihl 029 chainsaw - general for sale - by owner


Stihl 029 chainsaw with 16"and 20" bar and chains. Runs good.



carbondale.craigslist.org




Here's another you could ask if he's willing to sell the bar only. Pretty sure it's not a 22" lol. You would want to double check the length though.








STIHL Chainsaw 22” - tools - by owner - sale


Used Chainsaw with a 22" bar. Very good motor and the chain has recently been sharpened. Very easy...



stlouis.craigslist.org




And for sharpening your chains this would be nice for the price .








Chainsaw sharpener - tools - by owner - sale


Chainsaw sharpener with 2 different size wheels



stlouis.craigslist.org




This one is just a fun ad I found that would relate to scrounging .








LMFAO free trees to be cut for firewood - free stuff


You’re joking right? Dude, either buy a chainsaw or pay a tree service to clean up your front...



stlouis.craigslist.org




Then this if you decide you want to take things up a notch, besides it will pay for itself in a week .








2000 International 4700 Bucket Truck / Forestry w/ chip box 65’ boom...


This is a 2000 International 4700 Bucket Truck. It has a diesel engine and starts right up every...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## muad

saxman said:


> I’ve got an old Motorola 2 meter I could put in mine. Maybe I’ll just put a antenna on it and use my FT3D handheld if I need communications.
> 73
> de WA9SWW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Kubota SxSs, That's what I want to get when I finally get one. With a diesel of course.

Fine Business
KE8ASO


----------



## muad

Got an early bday present from the wife and mom today, Labonville chaps!! 

Stoked to finally get a pair. Now I just need a decent helmet.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Love the Kubota SxSs, That's what I want to get when I finally get one. With a diesel of course.
> 
> Fine Business
> KE8ASO



Get it soon.

EPA will put emissions crap on them in the next few years


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Love the Kubota SxSs, That's what I want to get when I finally get one. With a diesel of course.
> 
> Fine Business
> KE8ASO



KE8ESO this is KE8OMD 

You must be a michigan boy im thinking?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> KE8ESO this is KE8OMD
> 
> You must be a michigan boy im thinking?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



NW Ohio


----------



## muad

Just a tech, have been studying for my general on and off for years. 

Also on GMRS.


----------



## saxman

muad said:


> Just a tech, have been studying for my general on and off for years.
> 
> Also on GMRS.



Keep in it. HF is fun. Different experience for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Just a tech, have been studying for my general on and off for years.
> 
> Also on GMRS.



I just got my tech beginning of this week. I plan to have my general soon

All I have is an Icon 2730A in my truck and a pair of Baofeng UV5RTP’s

Waiting to get into HF after my general and some experience 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## saxman

Good plan. I use a ICOM 7300. Good value for the $$$

73


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

saxman said:


> Keep in it. HF is fun. Different experience for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy is an Extra, played on HF using his rig during


U&A said:


> I just got my tech beginning of this week. I plan to have my general soon
> 
> All I have is an Icon 2730A in my truck and a pair of Baofeng UV5RTP’s
> 
> Waiting to get into HF after my general and some experience
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I have mostly Kenwood Commercial mobiles and HTs that have been programmed for ham bands. Can cover 70cm and GMRS on one mobile, the other 33cm (900Mhz)

Next freq we plan to play on is 6m.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> My buddy is an Extra, played on HF using his rig during
> 
> I have mostly Kenwood Commercial mobiles and HTs that have been programmed for ham bands. Can cover 70cm and GMRS on one mobile, the other 33cm (900Mhz)
> 
> Next freq we plan to play on is 6m.



A few 900’s around here but not a lot.

I appreciate the short chat with you fellas on HAM. Ill keep you on mind when im on the radio. Maybe we will chat one day


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> A few 900’s around here but not a lot.
> 
> I appreciate the short chat with you fellas on HAM. Ill keep you on mind when im on the radio. Maybe we will chat one day
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


There's an awesome 900 repeater on TOL, can hit it from almost detroit if propagation is good. 

I can hit it from my house, which is over 30 miles away. It's WAY up there.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> So to ask again, how many drive links would you remove? I'm guessing the tensioner post travels 1-1/4" so only one?


I believe the consensus was you need to get a new bar, sprocket, and chains. Your drive links on the stretched chain are in horrible shape because your other components are worn out. If you put that chain on a new bar and sprocket it will cause premature wear on them as well.


----------



## chipper1

Ductape said:


> Ford truck enthusiasts, there is an Excursion specific section. It's a great resource, much like this place.


Sounds great, I'll certainly check it out.
Do you have the same username there.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> So to ask again, how many drive links would you remove? I'm guessing the tensioner post travels 1-1/4" so only one?


Just kink the chain enough to take one link out and see what it looks like.
But beware as I was saying before, I believe the chain that broke did so because it had mated with the other sprocket and when you changed it it stressed the chain.


svk said:


> I believe the consensus was you need to get a new bar, sprocket, and chains. Your drive links on the stretched chain are in horrible shape because your other components are worn out. If you put that chain on a new bar and sprocket it will cause premature wear on them as well.


That would be the best practice.
Yes the old chain will wear on the new components too.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> This one is just a fun ad I found that would relate to scrounging .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO free trees to be cut for firewood - free stuff
> 
> 
> You’re joking right? Dude, either buy a chainsaw or pay a tree service to clean up your front...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org


LOL I see ads like that from time to time.
I've recently seen and ad in STL CL for a Free highly valuable black walnut tree if you cut it down. 5' from the house.

Some people just don't get it what's involved in taking a tree down.


----------



## square1

svk said:


> I believe the consensus was you need to get a new bar, sprocket, and chains. Your drive links on the stretched chain are in horrible shape because your other components are worn out. If you put that chain on a new bar and sprocket it will cause premature wear on them as well.





chipper1 said:


> Just kink the chain enough to take one link out and see what it looks like.
> But beware as I was saying before, I believe the chain that broke did so because it had mated with the other sprocket and when you changed it it stressed the chain.
> 
> That would be the best practice.
> Yes the old chain will wear on the new components too.


True. Bicycle front sprockets & rear clusters can cost $50-$100 or more each. You learn real fast not to skimp out and save ~ $25 by using the old chain.


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> True. Bicycle front sprockets & rear clusters can cost $50-$100 or more each. You learn real fast not to skimp out and save ~ $25 by using the old chain.


Now you tell me about my bike chain lol. 
Looks like a gorgeous day here today.
Have a great day neighbor.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Now you tell me about my bike chain lol.
> Looks like a gorgeous day here today.
> Have a great day neighbor.


Smallmouth are biting! 



Love the fight in these fish!
Enjoy what looks to be a great weekend.


----------



## muad

Got a helmet yesterday. I now have the proper PPE for when I'm down in the woods by myself. Well, anytime I'm running a saw in the woods. 

Decided to stick with .325 on the binford 254. Going to snag a Tsumara 18" LW bar and get chain from my favorite local dealer.


----------



## KiwiBro

muad said:


> Got a helmet yesterday. I now have the proper PPE for when I'm down in the woods by myself. Well, anytime I'm running a saw in the woods.
> 
> Decided to stick with .325 on the binford 254. Going to snag a Tsumara 18" LW bar and get chain from my favorite local dealer.


Can you post details of the bar please. Didn't realise tsumura did a light and tough version in 18", only solid or laminated. I've never met a laminated I've liked, including tsumura.


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> Can you post details of the bar please. Didn't realise tsumura did a light and tough version in 18", only solid or laminated. I've never met a laminated I've liked, including tsumura.


Well, I swear I was looking at a K095 18" LW .325/.50/72DL bar from them a week or so ago, as I was torn between that and their 20" LW 3/8/.50/72DL. After talking with Kevin and my trusted dealer, I was leaning hard towards the .325. 

I've never used a laminated bar. This is my "play" saw, so I figured I'd try one on it. 

Will let you know if I find it again.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Well, I swear I was looking at a K095 18" LW .325/.50/72DL bar from them a week or so ago, as I was torn between that and their 20" LW 3/8/.50/72DL. After talking with Kevin and my trusted dealer, I was leaning hard towards the .325.
> 
> I've never used a laminated bar. This is my "play" saw, so I figured I'd try one on it.
> 
> Will let you know if I find it again.


Got one on my 550..


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Got one on my 550..
> View attachment 833775


18" .325/.50??? 

I'm like 99.99% sure I had one pulled up in my tabs, but cannot find it. Searched ArcherPlus on eBay and looked on Amazon... nothing. 

Maybe it's a sign that I just need to switch to 3/8...


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks. The .063 guage commonly used here is what's complicating it for me. Have been wondering if I should go to .050 instead for awhile now. 

Is anyone using .050 on >30” bars? I'm wondering if it'll not drag as much oil as I'd like on longer bars like, say 36 or 42”.


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Can you post details of the bar please. Didn't realise tsumura did a light and tough version in 18", only solid or laminated. I've never met a laminated I've liked, including tsumura.





Amazon.com


----------



## svk

muad said:


> 18" .325/.50???
> 
> I'm like 99.99% sure I had one pulled up in my tabs, but cannot find it. Searched ArcherPlus on eBay and looked on Amazon... nothing.
> 
> Maybe it's a sign that I just need to switch to 3/8...


I still (respectfully) think you are making a mistake with .325.

Do you have a certain dealer in mind? I’m looking at Total bars on clearance on EBay at the moment.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Amazon.com


You are the freaking man!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I still (respectfully) think you are making a mistake with .325.
> 
> Do you have a certain dealer in mind? I’m looking at Total bars on clearance on EBay at the moment.



Trust me, it's been a struggle for me. The consensus seems to be that the .325 will allow me to keep my RPMs up, where the 3/8 will make her lug more. Just looking for the "fastest" option. She screams with the 16" .325 right now.


----------



## KiwiBro

If sticking with 18" have yous fellas considered narrow kerf or low profile/picco, in .325 or 3/8?


----------



## muad

I might get both, and see which I like better. Would have to swap drive gear, but it might be worth the $ spent. We're not talking a huge amount of money. I'm sure if I didn't like the 3/8 20", I could move it. 

The biggest pro to going 20" 3/8 is that I can use all the chains I have now (which, I probably have 8-10 20" Stihl 3/8 chains.


----------



## muad

KiwiBro said:


> If sticking with 18" have yous fellas considered narrow kerf or low profile/picco, in .325 or 3/8?



Was talking to the dealer about the narrow .325. He said it works great until you wear the cutters down to 1/2 or so. I can't remember exactly what the issue was, but it would bind? 

Pretty much decided to stick with the standard width.


----------



## Logger nate

I found this tree when I was hunting 4-5 years ago, it’s one of the biggest red fir I’ve seen dead or alive. My son likes cutting the big reds and hasn’t had the opportunity to cut one like this before so I told him when he moves back we will go cut it, yesterday was the day  
Wish it was closer to the road but wouldn’t still be there if it was




Cut and loaded about a 1/3 from the top

Still working on a way to get the rest, if one of those rounds falls over from the base trying to roll it down the hill don’t think we can get it back up. Sure enjoy working with my son, was a great day!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Was talking to the dealer about the narrow .325. He said it works great until you wear the cutters down to 1/2 or so. I can't remember exactly what the issue was, but it would bind?
> 
> Pretty much decided to stick with the standard width.


I think that’s only an issue if you run NK on a standard bar.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I think that’s only an issue if you run NK on a standard bar.



Now that you say that, he was taking about my current bar and running that chain.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I found this tree when I was hunting 4-5 years ago, it’s one of the biggest red fir I’ve seen dead or alive. My son likes cutting the big reds and hasn’t had the opportunity to cut one like this before so I told him when he moves back we will go cut it, yesterday was the day  View attachment 833778
> Wish it was closer to the road but wouldn’t still be there if it wasView attachment 833779
> View attachment 833780
> View attachment 833782
> View attachment 833784
> 
> Cut and loaded about a 1/3 from the topView attachment 833785
> View attachment 833786
> Still working on a way to get the rest, if one of those rounds falls over from the base trying to roll it down the hill don’t think we can get it back up. Sure enjoy working with my son, was a great day!View attachment 833787


Great pics and video, too bad I couldn't comment on the video .
I like the pic of you and your son the best .


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Smallmouth are biting!
> View attachment 833755
> View attachment 833756
> 
> Love the fight in these fish!
> Enjoy what looks to be a great weekend.


Looks fun for sure.
Someone I was talking to just the other day said they were heading to Holton lake, can't remember who though.
The rivers just started getting down where I can get to some of the spots I enjoy. The bummer is that it probably won't be a good idea to have bon fires near the one since they just finished rebuilding the covered bridge there that was burned down by someone . The land owner nearest to it also put up a no trespassing sign so I'm not even sure we can fish there anymore. First things first It would probably be a good idea to get my license lol.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Great pics and video, too bad I couldn't comment on the video .
> I like the pic of you and your son the best .


Thanks buddy! Yeah I like that picture  
Did I do something wrong to not allow comments? I’m not real good at this YouTube stuff.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks buddy! Yeah I like that picture
> Did I do something wrong to not allow comments? I’m not real good at this YouTube stuff.


Not sure, I think it's in the settings now that it's on YouTube, but you may have selected it when uploading it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I think that’s only an issue if you run NK on a standard bar.


That's correct.
You also can have clearance issues running a narrow keep bar with a standard chain on an early 550 chassis saw(not sure on the new ones), that wasn't normally an issue on earlier small mount huskys.
Here's the 3/8x20 on eBay. I'd just find a used 3/8x20 and give it a try myself.





Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Here's the 325x18.





Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## muad

Happy D-Day gents! 

Cheers!


----------



## Ductape

Filled the back of my Excursion with kindling yesterday. My neighbor is building a new house next town over and has the framing crew set all the cut-offs aside for me.


----------



## Philbert

Those short scraps of 2x6 often come in handy for other stuff. Like bases for portable tools, grinders, etc. 

Philbert


----------



## Ductape

Philbert said:


> Those short scraps of 2x6 often come in handy for other stuff. Like bases for portable tools, grinders, etc.
> 
> Philbert



Agreed... larger pieces get set aside. I also brought home some decent sized pieces of plywood to save for other projects.


----------



## chipper1

Ductape said:


> View attachment 833807
> 
> 
> Filled the back of my Excursion with kindling yesterday. My neighbor is building a new house next town over and has the framing crew set all the cut-offs aside for me.


Hey am I in the right forum on the right site lol.
Maybe we need an excursion thread here  .
I found Eric on the other forum, need a few more post before I can pm anyone there. 
I was thinking about putting a piece of plywood in the back side of the center console to support my pole saw. Another thought I had was to use the place where the "hanger hooks" are on the ceiling to make an overhead shelf/holder for it. 
Took the pole saw out yesterday as we've been hauling my buddies kids along with ours, they have 4, need a bigger vehicle lol.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> That's correct.
> You also can have clearance issues running a narrow keep bar with a standard chain on an early 550 chassis saw(not sure on the new ones), that wasn't normally an issue on earlier small mount huskys.
> Here's the 3/8x20 on eBay. I'd just find a used 3/8x20 and give it a try myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 325x18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tsumura 838FK4 Light Weight Guide Bar 20" .050 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72e Drive Link at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Whoops looks like I didn't copy the second link properly, not on my computer now. The one Nate posted on Amazon was cheaper though anyway.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Happy D-Day gents!
> 
> Cheers!
> View attachment 833805


Need lots of that around here. Police chief just resigned, he made some comments on Facebook that were "to political". Basically said go for it to 4 guys who contacted him to let him know they were going to be walking the streets with guns because they didn't want our town ransacked by looters as grand rapids was.
The good thing is GR has continued to arrest people who they have information on and are changing them, lets just hope the radical folks posting people's bonds don't get them out and that justice an be served, just as they were rioting/looting for .


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> I found this tree when I was hunting 4-5 years ago, it’s one of the biggest red fir I’ve seen dead or alive. My son likes cutting the big reds and hasn’t had the opportunity to cut one like this before so I told him when he moves back we will go cut it, yesterday was the day  View attachment 833778
> Wish it was closer to the road but wouldn’t still be there if it wasView attachment 833779
> View attachment 833780
> View attachment 833782
> View attachment 833784
> 
> Cut and loaded about a 1/3 from the topView attachment 833785
> View attachment 833786
> Still working on a way to get the rest, if one of those rounds falls over from the base trying to roll it down the hill don’t think we can get it back up. Sure enjoy working with my son, was a great day!View attachment 833787


Love this post! 

Proud Papa moment for sure. 

That's a big tree!!!!


----------



## SS396driver

square1 said:


> True. Bicycle front sprockets & rear clusters can cost $50-$100 or more each. You learn real fast not to skimp out and save ~ $25 by using the old chain.


Mine are way more . Replaced the front sprocket cost $ 300. But the bike was almost 3k . Carbon fiber frame and the rest aluminium


----------



## Philbert

A chain used to last the life of a bike. And that was getting passed through several kids.

Then they went to narrower links and alloy sprockets to save ounces and grams. Hell, most riders could lose several _pounds_ just by riding the damn things.

But they sure built up the replacement parts $$$$ market.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> I found this tree when I was hunting 4-5 years ago, it’s one of the biggest red fir I’ve seen dead or alive. My son likes cutting the big reds and hasn’t had the opportunity to cut one like this before so I told him when he moves back we will go cut it, yesterday was the day  View attachment 833778
> Wish it was closer to the road but wouldn’t still be there if it wasView attachment 833779
> View attachment 833780
> View attachment 833782
> View attachment 833784
> 
> Cut and loaded about a 1/3 from the topView attachment 833785
> View attachment 833786
> Still working on a way to get the rest, if one of those rounds falls over from the base trying to roll it down the hill don’t think we can get it back up. Sure enjoy working with my son, was a great day!View attachment 833787


Who's the old guy with suspenders?   Great pics Nate!!


----------



## Ductape

chipper1 said:


> Hey am I in the right forum on the right site lol.
> Maybe we need an excursion thread here  .
> I found Eric on the other forum, need a few more post before I can pm anyone there.



I asked him about his new truck yesterday and he told me he bought a new Chevy with a Duramax diesel...... I'm sure it's gorgeous.


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Mine are way more . Replaced the front sprocket cost $ 300. But the bike was almost 3k . Carbon fiber frame and the rest aluminium View attachment 833833



My friend that I was helping to drop trees during the forest fire the other week has always been into biking competitively , both his kids got sponsored and were wining events so they got some real nice bikes to run with .
My friend called his insurance company to make sure the bikes were covered at home or on the car for theft or accidents .
They said sure , no problem .
When he told them the value of three bikes strapped on the bike carrier he said the agent got quiet for a minute , then told him there were forms going to be sent to him for documentation and the'd get back to him on the cost .


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Looks fun for sure.
> Someone I was talking to just the other day said they were heading to Holton lake, can't remember who though.
> The rivers just started getting down where I can get to some of the spots I enjoy. The bummer is that it probably won't be a good idea to have bon fires near the one since they just finished rebuilding the covered bridge there that was burned down by someone . The land owner nearest to it also put up a no trespassing sign so I'm not even sure we can fish there anymore. First things first It would probably be a good idea to get my license lol.


Whites Bridge? It was heartbreaking when it was torched  Didn't know it had been rebuilt. That's awesome!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Who's the old guy with suspenders?   Great pics Nate!!


People say gravity affects your body as you get older, I think mine is doing the opposite, butt gets smaller, belly gets bigger, time for suspenders, lol

Thanks Steve.


----------



## KiwiBro

Ductape said:


> View attachment 833807
> 
> 
> Filled the back of my Excursion with kindling yesterday. My neighbor is building a new house next town over and has the framing crew set all the cut-offs aside for me.


Nephew asked if I had any firewood he could have. He's a builder. Told him nup. He'll learn eventually...maybe.


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Whoops looks like I didn't copy the second link properly, not on my computer now. The one Nate posted on Amazon was cheaper though anyway.


Comstocklogging even cheaper ($59) but, surprise, not in stock. I wonder if they hold the price if new stock comes in. But they've got stocks of the 18"($41) and 20" ($39) solids (not light and tough). That seems darn cheap.





Tsumura Bars & Tips







www.shopcomstocklogging.com


----------



## sean donato

I just got a 20 tsumura off ebay branded a laser for my 562xp. Think it was $68.00 shipped. Havent gotten to use it yet, but its sure lighter and nicer looking then the stock husqy bar.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Happy D-Day gents!
> 
> Cheers!
> View attachment 833805


Nice. I have a garand. Still looking for a 1911.


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> My friend that I was helping to drop trees during the forest fire the other week has always been into biking competitively , both his kids got sponsored and were wining events so they got some real nice bikes to run with .
> My friend called his insurance company to make sure the bikes were covered at home or on the car for theft or accidents .
> They said sure , no problem .
> When he told them the value of three bikes strapped on the bike carrier he said the agent got quiet for a minute , then told him there were forms going to be sent to him for documentation and the'd get back to him on the cost .


Called scheduled person property anything over 1000 needs to be itemized. My bike weighs 12 pounds . In lake George I was clocked at 58 mph in a 30 . But since I wasn't a motor vehicle I got a pass


----------



## svk

Well not a scrounge but put a long running project to bed. 

I bought this gently used mower last August and the starter gear literally went out two minutes after I got it home. The starter is fastened to the motor in an absolutely asinine manner so the easiest way to put the new gear on is to pull the flywheel. Of course when I put the flywheel back on the Gull darn key slipped out so my timing was way off. Remedied that and it runs and cuts awesome. My home yard takes about 2:15 to mow with a push mower so this is a much welcomed relief to that.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Nice. I have a garand. Still looking for a 1911.



A WW2-era M1911A1 was on my gun bucket list. Have had several 1911s over the years. My first was a Springfield Loaded SS. Still have it. But, this Ithaca is my baby. Pretty cool story behind it too. One of these days I'll post the story, along with before and after pics. Normally you don't want to have these old postils refinished, but this is a "shooter", and I wanted to bring her back to life so I can shoot her for years to come. 

I have owned most modern pistols (Glocks, Sigs, CZs, HKs, etc.); and none compare to the 1911. IMHO anyway.


----------



## MustangMike

My Trek Madone 7 frame was over 4 large when I got it, and my carbon wheels were almost 3. I have hit 59 MPH on a downhill. That is scary fast when you have 1" wide wheels with 120 PSI, no suspension, and two pieces of cork pinching a carbon fiber wheel for brakes!

A lot of lower cost quality stuff has come out since then. It is difficult for those who don't ride to understand how important quality equipment is when you are trying to be competitive. Especially for us bigger riders with larger bike frames, frame stiffness is critical to transform your pedal strokes into power when going uphill. 

It can be exhilarating, and it keeps you alert! I did my first ride of this year on Thursday, it was the hottest day of the year (not counting today), so it took me about a good hour after the ride to recover!


----------



## MustangMike

Anyone else not able to get into the OHH PEE EEE forum at this time? My computer is blocking me saying the site is not secure.


----------



## sean donato

Can get to it on my phone no issues


----------



## svk

Those speeds are crazy. I think I have gotten up to the high 30's on a mountain bike and thought I was going to die. LOL


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Anyone else not able to get into the OHH PEE EEE forum at this time? My computer is blocking me saying the site is not secure.


It isn't secure


----------



## Logger nate

Was sunny and 80 yesterday, might have to build a fire now..


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Was sunny and 80 yesterday, might have to build a fire now..View attachment 833952


I was just looking at mine too. We have a high of 88 Monday and a low of 37 on Thursday.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up some head cheese (definitely an acquired taste) washed down with a bloody beer (also an acquired taste lol).


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It isn't secure


Never has been.


svk said:


> Those speeds are crazy. I think I have gotten up to the high 30's on a mountain bike and thought I was going to die. LOL


I did 65mph on my little 20" BMX when I was 15 holding onto the door of my buddies trans am . It was quite scary too, the tires were moving closer and closer to the car and it felt like I was going to crash, that would have left a mark or two lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Was sunny and 80 yesterday, might have to build a fire now..View attachment 833952


Supposed to get down to around 50 tonight here, hope to mow in the morning.
Calling for 90 on Tuesday .
Maybe if I shut off the AC and start a fire I can get acclimated before then .


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Anyone else not able to get into the OHH PEE EEE forum at this time? My computer is blocking me saying the site is not secure.


Got this when I checked Mike. It never did show a safe site on my laptop. (the little padlock thingy)


----------



## MustangMike

My Daughter came over yesterday and "fixed" several things that were not working on my computer.

She did fix a couple of problems, but I guess created a new one. These things (computers) are getting ridiculous, and I used to be one of the ones "in the know"!!!

Back then, operating systems were called CPM and DOS … this windows stuff is like a complex game and screws up everything!

I sent her an email, don't know if she is up yet.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Got this when I checked Mike. It never did show a safe site on my laptop. (the little padlock thingy)
> View attachment 833967


Criminals they say! 

Don’t they understand that you are only trying to go to OP e, not sawhogs.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I was just looking at mine too. We have a high of 88 Monday and a low of 37 on Thursday.


Crazy weather


----------



## MustangMike

A few changes to my security setting and everything is A OK again!

I searched for answers on the net, but the info I got was just not specific enough to solve the problem, and I'm very reluctant to do the "wrong" thing.

After all this time, the process should be simpler. When you upgrade something, the old settings s/b retained!

And if you take the time to learn it, in detail, it only takes month or two for them to change it!


----------



## muad

With suggestion from Kevin and help from Ramrat over on Ohh Ppp Eeee, I upgraded the Binford 254 today with an auto-return kill switch. I can't tell you how many times I've flooded my 254s forgetting to flip the switch from stop. This one auto returns thanks to being spring loaded. Direct fit, you just have to use a little piece of wire for the ground terminal. This is off of a Husqvarna T540 weed eater. Works awesome!!


----------



## sean donato

Think that would work in a 394?


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Think that would work in a 394?



Not sure, as I've never handled one. He said they work in Jreds, Huskies, and some Dolmars. 

I can get you some pics of the switch if you'd like. They were $18 from my dealer. I bought two, just in case.


----------



## sean donato

Looks just like it from your pic. Well at least the outside part. I need to tear this thing down and give it new life, so it would be ideal time to swap a decent switch in.


----------



## MustangMike

Been a long time since I did a saw video. Here is an Asian MS440 Big Bore, has an OEM piston, and I modded the carb (first time I've don that). I'm pleased that it runs, idles and starts well with the mods. Cutting some solid Ash.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Looks just like it from your pic. Well at least the outside part. I need to tear this thing down and give it new life, so it would be ideal time to swap a decent switch in.



I think it will work. Looks like your switch is similar to the original one in my 254. The bottom ground terminal has a 90° angle and then a small hole to put a screw through to ground it. The switch that has the spring auto return as a regular spade on the bottom terminal (just like the top terminal on our original switches). I originally tried to use some crimp connectors and wire to do it "right", however there's not enough room. So, I just took some bare 18 gauge power wire, wrapped it around the terminal good and tucked it underneath the screw as I tightened it. Worked like a charm.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Been a long time since I did a saw video. Here is an Asian MS440 Big Bore, has an OEM piston, and I modded the carb (first time I've don that). I'm pleased that it runs, idles and starts well with the mods. Cutting some solid Ash.



Sounds healthy for sure.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> I think it will work. Looks like your switch is similar to the original one in my 254. The bottom ground terminal has a 90° angle and then a small hole to put a screw through to ground it. The switch that has the spring auto return as a regular spade on the bottom terminal (just like the top terminal on our original switches). I originally tried to use some crimp connectors and wire to do it "right", however there's not enough room. So, I just took some bare 18 gauge power wire, wrapped it around the terminal good and tucked it underneath the screw as I tightened it. Worked like a charm.


That's grand! I'll have to get one. Thanks


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> That's grand! I'll have to get one. Thanks


Part number for the ones I used is 522798201


----------



## sean donato

Bam, ordered! Have 2 next week


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Bam, ordered! Have 2 next week


Good deal. Keep us posted on how they work. 

If they won't work for you, let me know and I'll buy them off of you.


----------



## sean donato

Will do.


----------



## chipper1

I really like the return to run switches on the newer saws, also the side tensioners(@svk  ), and the AV, and the filtration, oh also the flippy caps, and the fuel economy, and the power, and..., but not the inability to work on the carbs electronic side/diagnosing. Just heard of a husky fuel view window leaking a couple weeks ago too, while I figured that could be a problem I hadn't heard it directly until now; I don't hang in the chainsaw forums much either, so maybe it happens more often?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Been a long time since I did a saw video. Here is an Asian MS440 Big Bore, has an OEM piston, and I modded the carb (first time I've don that). I'm pleased that it runs, idles and starts well with the mods. Cutting some solid Ash.



Saw sounds great Mike.
Your chain is dull, I think that's what I'm supposed to say because I've heard that many in my videos regardless of how sharp they are .
It actually looks to be throwing some nice big chips.


----------



## Logger nate

Saw sounds good Mike!

Might have to get the shovel back out..


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Saw sounds good Mike!
> 
> Might have to get the shovel back out..  View attachment 834133


Bummer, man! Had snow a few years back on June 17th. Feel your pain! Haha


----------



## dancan

tLast weekend I got a call to go see a couple of big hemlocks leaning towards a powerline .
It was down there .





Way down there lol
I'll wait for a 16 ton tree pusher to be there or have to get a climber .
Then Paul the developer calls , they're prepping to build a house 20 minutes away and has some sugar maple that needed taken care of .
I called Pioneerguy600 so off we went .







Since I took the Sorrento and Jerry the 1ton , neither of us had axe or hammer ad we had to wedge over that standing maple so ...




It was straight and round befor I started lol








35 paces one way but we ended up with a fair load


----------



## dancan

Yesterday Paul calls me , he has 2 clumps of maple just up the road 













Off to the "Undisclosed" location for storage


----------



## dancan

It was a bit greasy but I figured I had 3 choices 
1- Walk the wood to the truck at about 45 paces 1 way
2- Back the truck down , walk 6 paces 1 way and then drive out with a load 
3- Have to call the guy with the key for the 20 ton pusher and get pushed out 

I just wasn't feeling the love for option 1 so I gambled on 2 and 3 .


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Think that would work in a 394?


There’s only a couple different switches used by Huskys over the years. If yours looks like that, it will work.


----------



## svk

Had a productive day.

Went to the cabin this morning to grab the string trimmer. String trimmed at work then did a lot of mowing/trimming/limbing at our Lions club storage building. That lawn hadn’t been mowed for a few years so it was more like harvesting hay. Trimmed a bunch of dead branches on their lot. Could have trimmed more but saw a birds nest in one. I’ll put the ladder up there next time to see if there’s any occupants. If it’s empty I’ll take that down too. Finished the day with some burgers and a beer.

Before and after


----------



## chipper1

Managed to finally haul a load of wood I've had in one of the trailers for a while now.
Good thing I have an HD rig now lol.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Managed to finally haul a load of wood I've had in one of the trailers for a while now.
> Good thing I have an HD rig now lol.
> View attachment 834205



I miss our Excursion.


----------



## muddstopper

Logger nate said:


> People say gravity affects your body as you get older, I think mine is doing the opposite, butt gets smaller, belly gets bigger, time for suspenders, lol
> 
> Thanks Steve.


Sounds like a case of noassatall


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I miss our Excursion.


Seems to be working well for us this far, haven't missed a beat switching from the suburban. The best thing has been working AC.
The worse is the fuel economy. MPG is about the same as the Suburban with the AC on and a lot of idle time and a bit of feewayway driving with the trailer and the tractor and with the trailer and the mower, so I'm expecting it to be bit better once I don't need the AC and I'm mainly running state highways. Regardless its a good running ride and everything works, my dad did question the little blue oval though lol.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Seems to be working well for us this far, haven't missed a beat switching from the suburban. The best thing has been working AC.
> The worse is the fuel economy. MPG is about the same as the Suburban with the AC on and a lot of idle time and a bit of feewayway driving with the trailer and the tractor and with the trailer and the mower, so I'm expecting it to be bit better once I don't need the AC and I'm mainly running state highways. Regardless its a good running ride and everything works, my dad did question the little blue oval though lol.


Tell him the best ones have that blue oval  

LOL


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Tell him the best ones have that blue oval
> 
> LOL


Then I'd have to say stihls are the best too.
Hey theres only one more of these left, if you make a "best offer" of 40 he will most likely take it .
Since I know you wanted to run 3/8 on the 254 .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Then I'd have to say stihls are the best too



Xactly!!! And you don't have to believe me, just ask FS!!!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Neighbor has a tree guy cleaning up. Dropped off the maple at the property line. This is one tree. I had removed one part a month ago that was on his shed. Part of it damaged his gazebo on removal. Tree guy is going to pile more sections as he removes. I'm not supposed to lift more than 10lbs per my surgeon so I cut with my son's battery saw. Rolled rounds onto the splitter one handed.

Second shift supervisor still disapproved.


----------



## Logger nate

Should be out skidding wood, drag easier in the snow and stay cleaner...


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Xactly!!! And you don't have to believe me, just ask FS!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Since bicycles are on the list of topics (I actually sold a facecord for this one) I thought I'd share my classic beauty. Lol ride this bad boy to work. Yep the whole 350 yards and back in the evening. Rode about 2 1/2 miles tonight with my 14 yr old daughter. She is a soccer player and a tall slender cardio machine. Me, I'm 52 and a welder plus I enjoy the odd cigar when the wife isn't looking and a bowl of icecream. Anyway, tonight I easily out paced my daughter. This covid lockdown has really hurt the kids. I hadn't realized because I've been working steady through plus doing wood and other projects. I promise you, I'm in no better shape than I was a year ago. It hurt me to see her struggle to keep up on the hills.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Then I'd have to say stihls are the best too.
> Hey theres only one more of these left, if you make a "best offer" of 40 he will most likely take it .
> Since I know you wanted to run 3/8 on the 254 .
> View attachment 834326



LOL! 

Seems like a great price. Those made by Oregon? Any good?


----------



## LondonNeil

I just read kiwi land may be virus free in a week. Great handling! UK on the other hand..... We continue to have daily death numbers bigger than the rest of euro land Combined. Boris handled. We deserve what we get when we elect such imbeciles.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> It hurt me to see her struggle to keep up on the hills.



I wouldn't let a little thing like paternal concern stop me from rubbing it in.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I wouldn't let a little thing like paternal concern stop me from rubbing it in.


That's funny. I just texted this to my brother this weekend (He pulls the same kind of stuff on his kids):

The Legend That is Dad continues... I race the girls back to the house from outside chores (typically only when I know I can win.) Tonight one of them tried to race and I was carrying a bowl with 9 eggs, so CLEARLY could not race and explained that... until she turned her back on me, then I blew by her and won! Victory is mine!


----------



## MustangMike

My Daughter, who jogs and has done 1/2 Marathons was real surprised a year or two ago. We were on the bike path, I had the trailer with her daughter in the back, and she tried to pass me going up a hill. She was real surprised that I was still able to keep her at bay while pulling her daughter in the trailer!


----------



## Hinerman

Logger nate said:


> I found this tree when I was hunting 4-5 years ago, it’s one of the biggest red fir I’ve seen dead or alive. My son likes cutting the big reds and hasn’t had the opportunity to cut one like this before so I told him when he moves back we will go cut it, yesterday was the day  View attachment 833778
> Wish it was closer to the road but wouldn’t still be there if it wasView attachment 833779
> View attachment 833780
> View attachment 833782
> View attachment 833784
> 
> Cut and loaded about a 1/3 from the topView attachment 833785
> View attachment 833786
> Still working on a way to get the rest, if one of those rounds falls over from the base trying to roll it down the hill don’t think we can get it back up. Sure enjoy working with my son, was a great day!View attachment 833787



I like how the saw is levitating in pic #6.

How do you get the rounds out? Gravity? If so, what stops them from flying across the road?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My Daughter, who jogs and has done 1/2 Marathons was real surprised a year or two ago. We were on the bike path, I had the trailer with her daughter in the back, and she tried to pass me going up a hill. She was real surprised that I was still able to keep her at bay while pulling her daughter in the trailer!


We call that OMS

Old man strength


----------



## svk

According to the NWS it is only 75 with 60 percent humidity. Feels a lot hotter and more humid.

Hauled two loads of brush and a load of trash to the dump for the Lions Club project. Came back and showered up and I shall hide in the AC till evening. 

Have a 9# pork shoulder roast in the crock pot that I started at 6:30 this morning. Lotsa pulled pork for dinner.


----------



## moresnow

svk said:


> According to the NWS it is only 75 with 60 percent humidity. Feels a lot hotter and more humid.
> 
> Hauled two loads of brush and a load of trash to the dump for the Lions Club project. Came back and showered up and I shall hide in the AC till evening.
> 
> Have a 9# pork shoulder roast in the crock pot that I started at 6:30 this morning. Lotsa pulled pork for dinner.


Sounds familiar. After being torched all day yesterday outside I got up early today to burn off a couple brush piles before our weather goes south and they get soaked with tons of expected rain. Tropical storm in NE Iowa? What next? Battening down the hatch's now for what is shaping up to be a couple days of hiding indoors cooking and reading. Pulled pork sounds perfect! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## svk

moresnow said:


> Sounds familiar. After being torched all day yesterday outside I got up early today to burn off a couple brush piles before our weather goes south and they get soaked with tons of expected rain. Tropical storm in NE Iowa? What next? Battening down the hatch's now for what is shaping up to be a couple days of hiding indoors cooking and reading. Pulled pork sounds perfect! Thanks for the idea.


Our weather has been very polarized here all year!

Through January we were having one of the snowiest winters on record. I took the plow off the truck in the last week of January and never put it back on.
Then it was very warm from mid February to Mid March. Looking like a record early ice out.
Then the day that quarantine started it became cold and ended up being a late spring.
Finally got hot in mid May and all of the bug hatches are now 2-4 weeks ahead of schedule.
In the past week we have seen temps of nearly 90 down to high 30's.

This year is just bizarre all around!!!


----------



## svk

Progress pics. 6:30 and 11:30


----------



## Philbert

Saw a big removal a few blocks away, while walking the dog. Not sure why they decided to swing the tree parts way high, over three houses, instead of going through the alley, but there may have been a good reason.



Also like the log grapple on this Bobcat. Not something that I often see on a skid-steer:



Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Plans gone awry. Spent three days in the house due to wild, wild winds. Wx report for today was supposed to be "showers". Had planned to start on the load of maple logs the tree servicde dropped off a month ago. Nope. It's been sprinkling since I got up. I did get dressed, took garden tractor and wagon out to at least move some loads into the wood shed. Nope, too wet to suit me, made a loop arouind the pile and back in the house. Tomorrow, weather permitting (supposed to be dry) it is down to Tim's on the small locust clearance. I'll probably have to go back over what I did last time and cut the stumps down as low as possible without getting in the dirt.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been up working with the trees again. Cleaning up and burning branches and broken pieces, etc. 



Also got the logs while at it. I need to focus on burning while it’s still permissible, so I only moved what was in the way.



Burn area at the end of the day. You can see the hose from the water trailer, it has a gas engine pump. I brought it to help keep the fire from getting out of control, if need be. 



The water tank trailer yesterday morning, unusually cold for June.



Some more i cut up, there are some more branches back there I wanted to get to.


----------



## moresnow

Philbert said:


> Saw a big removal a few blocks away, while walking the dog. Not sure why they decided to swing the tree parts way high, over three houses, instead of going through the alley, but there may have been a good reason.
> 
> View attachment 834625
> 
> Also like the log grapple on this Bobcat. Not something that I often see on a skid-steer:
> View attachment 834626
> 
> 
> Philbert


Never look for a used truck in Mn. Check out the residual paint on the Bobcat! Guessing it was used for snow removal? Maybe placing salt


----------



## mountainguyed67

A lot of these I didn’t cut all the way through, to avoid running the bar into the dirt. I watch for the color change with the bark, but still don’t push my luck.



I came back with the loader and pushed to break them off, and managed to roll them for better access to what’s not cut yet. They wouldn’t budge by hand.





This is what I brought down, a mix of what was already cut and what I just cut.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This thing was sitting on the side about five miles away, two other loaders with log forks were in the nearby town. I’ve had people tell me they’re not used on logging jobs, only at mills. Apparently some loggers do.


----------



## JustJeff

I used to build these when I lived in Mississippi.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> I used to build these when I lived in Mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Is it a different brand in my picture?


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Tell him the best ones have that blue oval
> 
> LOL


Thhhfff


----------



## SS396driver

My day started with my friend John calling me at 7:30 . Everybody knows I start moving at around 9 . But it seems the horse farm is making a new polo field . Need to clear a 200' by 400' area just for the field then some area for the stands Thing is BJ's is building a new store about 5 miles away and they started dumping tractor trailer loads every 20 minutes. So I'm clearing about 400 + trees in the next few weeks,Mostly white oaks , some are getting buried as I cant haul it out fast enough. All this and most likely 25 to 30 cord sitting in the woods from the loggers . Bringing my kubota to hasten up the removal of the wood . I have at least 4 loads sitting on the landing to get


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is it a different brand in my picture?


Yes. The Wicker forks have a one piece or joined top grapple.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Okay, so does this Weldco-Beales.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> My day started with my friend John calling me at 7:30 . Everybody knows I start moving at around 9 . But it seems the horse farm is making a new polo field . Need to clear a 200' by 400' area just for the field then some area for the stands Thing is BJ's is building a new store about 5 miles away and they started dumping tractor trailer loads every 20 minutes. So I'm clearing about 400 + trees in the next few weeks,Mostly white oaks , some are getting buried as I cant haul it out fast enough. All this and most likely 25 to 30 cord sitting in the woods from the loggers . Bringing my kubota to hasten up the removal of the wood . I have at least 4 loads sitting on the landing to getView attachment 834676
> View attachment 834677
> View attachment 834678
> View attachment 834679
> View attachment 834680


Nice! Although that’s an awful lot of hard work for a guy who is supposed to be retired!


----------



## hamish

[QUOTE="U&A, post: 7310771, member: 141620"

And the EPA has not gone after the UTV’s yet so it has NO EPA EMISSION CRAP!!



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]
[/QUOTE]
And its a Tier...........what Diesel?


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Nice! Although that’s an awful lot of hard work for a guy who is supposed to be retired!


It's all a state of mind. But I cant let this opportunity go


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Okay, so does this Weldco-Beales.
> View attachment 834681


Yes, very similar

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I believe we hit 91 degrees today with insane humidity. Then a thunderstorm rolled in. It’s 68 degrees now on its way to 54. High of 59 tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Saw a big removal a few blocks away, while walking the dog. Not sure why they decided to swing the tree parts way high, over three houses, instead of going through the alley, but there may have been a good reason.
> 
> View attachment 834625
> 
> Also like the log grapple on this Bobcat. Not something that I often see on a skid-steer:
> View attachment 834626
> 
> 
> Philbert


BIG bucks to bring in a crane like that!! Was that a cottonweed that they were cutting down?


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I believe we hit 91 degrees today with insane humidity. Then a thunderstorm rolled in. It’s 68 degrees now on its way to 54. High of 59 tomorrow.


We are getting the heat now. Glad to hear relief is on its way!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Was in the 80s here today and really zapped me in the afternoon, had to take a break! Trying to finish staining my decks, a PITA! Lots of scraping!

Have had to water the garden every day now, but one bean seed sprouted and I did not plant them till , 6/4, so I guess they like this weather!

Rain predicted for Thurs.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got a little rain tonight. We needed it. High of 75 tomorrow. Been in the 90s the past few days.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> BIG bucks to bring in a crane like that!! Was that a cottonweed that they were cutting down?


Too hot to care. 

Or to watch for very long. 

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Hi fellas. Had to wait until a new page to post because that bastid of the Spruce posted photos so large the page would not load down here where, as I mentioned in a PM to him, the sheep are fast but the internet slow . I managed to download one photo and resized it to 1/15th of the original file size with next to no signficiant change in the image display quality, in an attempt to convince his Spruciness to run the images through a resizer before posting. It's either that or I, very reluctantly, have to add the Dansta to my ignore list seeing how I'm the only one experiencing this problem :-(.

I learned of something today. A couple from USA are suing for damages after being burned badly in the White Island eruption here late last year. At the time I wrote:



KiwiBro said:


> I hear what you are saying and agree to an extent that personal responsibility plays a big part. However, consent needs to be fully informed and in this case I feel it has never been enough to say they are told of the risks and signed a waiver, when the for-profit operators knew the place is notorious for what are termed unheralded eruptions (the absolutely fark'n atrociously if not criminally negligent geotec-conjuring carnival crystal ball gazers masquerading as geo-scientists here had the alert level at 2 of 5 and only raised it after the start of the eruption and then only to 4 during the eruption) and has killed in the past. The very fact there are tour operators going there is an undeniable implicit downplaying of those risks, no matter what they say pre-trip.
> 
> If we want to hark on about personal responsibility, someone in govt has it too, for giving the operators a licence. Also the Iwi who allowed it to go ahead when they clearly have a veto over what happens there. All those in positions of power to stop the tours and in full knowledge of the lethal history of the place bear some responsibility for this too. Just as much as the dead. The difference being those in power and those who profited, get to go home to their loved ones, get to be consoled over Christmas. The families of the dead get to bury their loved ones over Christmas, if they can find and recover the bodies off the Island.
> 
> Further, a person speeding in their car is cognisant of the risks too, yet it's illegal. Someone taking heroin is cognisant of the risks but it's illegal. It's an interesting thought process to go through all the things we can do in society and how the collective decide what is and isn't legal. Also, why such decisions are made. Take trekking or climbing mountains for example. We positively encourage it here - it's a great earner. Yet every time someone dies or needs a rescue we think nothing of the risks we are demanding rescuers take to bail their arses out or retrieve the bodies. It's not just the thrill-seekers who have agreed to put themselves in danger we need to consider. It's not just the balancing of risk and reward for person and country/company coffers. It's not just the lives of the rescuers. It's not just the families left behind, etc. It's quite interesting where society draws the line.



So, I'm bloody stoked they are lawyering up and I hope they win.

Oh, and while I'm on an everything but firewood bender, @SS396driver , can I ask how you finish your epoxy table tops to get a good sheen please? Do you spray a poly/lacquer then wet sand then polishing compound, or perhaps a special epoxy top coat then sand and polish, or just work with the original epoxy and bring it up through the sanding grades then various compounds then polish, or? I'm not sure how to do it with the gear I've got (no polisher, just my 5" random orbital sander). I got the table I did a while ago to P2000 (IIRC) wet sand and it was OK but I am gonna try for a full gloss on this POS coffee table nightmare project if possible. Cheers.


----------



## rarefish383

Umm, I’m confused? Missed a couple days so I checked my alerts to see if I missed anything important. The first thing I noticed was the time stamp on the alerts said, “Later Today”. As I went up the list the time stamps changed to, “Tomorrow”. I’ve only had two cups of coffee, and I’m only firing on 7 cylinders. But, my interpretation of time, later today and tomorrow, haven’t happened yet? What happens if I change my mind and ask a different question, to one that has already been answered later today? Maybe I should go back to bed and wake up yesterday and start over. I’m afraid to post anything, I may cause a time paradox and erase all of mankind?


----------



## SS396driver

@KiwiBro I do a seal coat then two pours . I scuff the first with 220 paper lightly after 24 hours ,then pour again . No sanding of the topcoat . Maybe the quality of the epoxy? I get great results with the East Coast epxy


----------



## rarefish383

I think I fixed it? I clicked my heels 3 times and said, “ there’s no place like today, there’s no place like today, ...” , and all of the time stamps are normal.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Umm, I’m confused? Missed a couple days so I checked my alerts to see if I missed anything important. The first thing I noticed was the time stamp on the alerts said, “Later Today”. As I went up the list the time stamps changed to, “Tomorrow”. I’ve only had two cups of coffee, and I’m only firing on 7 cylinders. But, my interpretation of time, later today and tomorrow, haven’t happened yet? What happens if I change my mind and ask a different question, to one that has already been answered later today? Maybe I should go back to bed and wake up yesterday and start over. I’m afraid to post anything, I may cause a time paradox and erase all of mankind?



I commented on this earlier:





Arboristsite Can See Comments in the Future!


Had this happen a few times. Check the time / date stamps on these notifications. Maybe it is not syncing with my older iPhone. Not sure it is a problem, but wanted to let you know. Philbert



www.arboristsite.com





I have heard folks on other sites and social media making similar comments. Must be some software incompatibilities in the ways dates, times, etc. are coded and read. Especially when a post is from overseas, and technically on a future date.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

delivery again!



its not very exciting, just horse chestnut and some a little punky. but hey its delivered and it is dry (was a standing dead tree)...and an excuse to run the 365.

the skinny one is my eldest. not even 5 yet. I suspect she may end up quite tall.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Especially when a post is from overseas, and technically on a future date.
> 
> Philbert



Since we're from the future, if we liked you guys enough we could tell you tonight's lotto numbers.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Since we're from the future, if we liked you guys enough we could tell you tonight's lotto numbers.


You guys were our guinea pigs for Y2K 2000.
Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> @KiwiBro I do a seal coat then two pours . I scuff the first with 220 paper lightly after 24 hours ,then pour again . No sanding of the topcoat . Maybe the quality of the epoxy? I get great results with the East Coast epxyView attachment 834756
> View attachment 834757


Thanks for that. Must be the resin. It ends up with a slight, dull amine blush and once washed off it's satin at best.


----------



## SS396driver

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for that. Must be the resin. It ends up with a slight, dull amine blush and once washed off it's satin at best.


When you do a table do you use an oil based stain? That's a big no no only waterborn


----------



## SS396driver

Cut 22 trees today but my phone died so so no pictures I'll take some in the next few days . I'll take a picture of the 2nd load still on the trailer. Had a hickory do a slight barber chair but came down smoothly


----------



## KiwiBro

SS396driver said:


> When you do a table do you use an oil based stain? That's a big no no only waterborn


Tks for that info. No, that must be the only possible mistake I haven't made.


----------



## SS396driver

Went up and took a picture of todays 

second load


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Xactly!!! And you don't have to believe me, just ask FS!!!


Okay, I'll ask lol.


farmer steve said:


>


What do you think Steve .


muad said:


> LOL!
> 
> Seems like a great price. Those made by Oregon? Any good?


Right LOL.
You guys know I like lots of brands of saws, just prefer the angled top, handle spring AV, good air filtration, side tensioners(SVK ), and flippy caps(huskys best).
Yes, Oregon and they are good, I have a few .


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> Had a couple friends that said Milk Snake. I'm going to do a Milk Snake search before I say no, and give others a chance. They are seen a lot in southern MD and VA, but not very often in Western MD. They live in the South East and the lower half of the US heading West. I checked, not a Milk Snake, they are a member of the King Snake family. This guy is a member of the Rat Snake family and is a constrictor, squeezes it's dinner first.



I found one of these guys in my neighbors dog kennel two days ago. I thought it was a milk snake also but turns out it was a member of the king snake family too.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

This is getting to be depressing. No wood cutting here. My truck went south and it's beyond repair and I can't find any log length for sale around here at a good price. My firewood guy died this spring so everything is up in the air. It is getting bad out here in Western MA, all the wood goes to processors and gets debarked and kiln dried to sell out Boston way. I want another truck but I don't dare do another payment, just back from a lay off so I am being careful for now.


----------



## rarefish383

Be Stihl said:


> I found one of these guys in my neighbors dog kennel two days ago. I thought it was a milk snake also but turns out it was a member of the king snake family too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did another search on the corn snake. The say they live 8 years in the wild and up to 57 in captivity. Some where I read that the arrowhead shape on top of their head is an identifier. I think they are more common down your way, they are pretty rare around hear.


----------



## MustangMike

They are generally native to the SE United States, and I love the various sayings to help you differentiate it from the poison's Coral Snake.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_kingsnake


----------



## svk

Another cool, breezy day here. Took a nice walk mid day to hit the post office and hardware store. May try to mow lawns after work.


----------



## KiwiBro

Can someone please explain this to me in simple words an idiot can understand? Hertz, in bankruptcy, just asked the authorities if they can issue up to $1b in shares. WTF is that about? Who would buy and be a bagholder like that?


----------



## MustangMike

I can't say I'm familiar with the details, but perhaps their assets are expected to make investors whole after the liquidation.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I can't say I'm familiar with the details, but perhaps their assets are expected to make investors whole after the liquidation.


Yeah but which investors. Equity is generally wiped out or severly impared isn't it? I mean equity is way down the totem pole and if there were enough assets to make even shareholders whole, what's the point of the bankruptcy again? I must be missing something because it seems to me anyone buying new shares if Hertz is allowed to sell, may as well just hand their money directly to secured debt holders who I'd argue won't mind at all because when the music stops it's the equity holders who'll be without any chairs.


----------



## LondonNeil

Why did Hertz file for bankruptcy? I've not bothered to read into it but the common reason is not a business that isn't making a profit, it's usually a debt that can't be paid due to lack of cash. If that is the case with Hertz, perhaps the debtors will agree to wait is Hertz raises cash? Hence the shares?


----------



## LondonNeil

UK economy shrank 20.4% in April, woooaaaahh! I hope all the predictions of a rapid bounce back are right, but somehow it can't see this being anything but very very very painful for many many people. Still, I've the wood to keep me, and mum, warm for a couple of winters


----------



## Jere39

Several storms recently brought windfalls to the community. I have enough trees I don't have to scrounge for my wood. Craigslist locally is loaded with "come take this tree" ads. But, I find plenty of folks who want wood, aren't equipped either mechanically, or physically to handle the trees. I've still sold several cord in the past couple weeks. I did do one remote sawing job - for my Daughter and Son-in-Law. A nice large Maple blew over. The top of it took out three sections of their neighbor's horse fence. I spent one evening limbing out the top and replacing several rails. The horses (all three retired) seemed only casually interested in the noise of the saws, and not at all interested in an escape route from their home.




Had a great dinner, and back the next day with a bigger saw:




There is a slope in the lawn at this point, so I kind of kick-rolled them to the fence line where my SIL intends to split and stack this wood. I'm not sure he has a firm grasp of just how much wood this tree is going to make. 




But, I have learned to let kids (34) make their own discoveries. Back on the saw, and I got to this last cut before the single trunk:




Home again to change out to a bigger bar. Probably could use a bigger saw, but this is the extent of my arsenal.


----------



## knockbill

Any idea what this tree is? 3 lobed leaf looks closest to Italian Maple,,, but this leaf more pointy....
Thanks


----------



## Jere39

I'm not sure what type maple it is. It is non-typical for the woods in this area, but this one was definitely not planted as a landscape project. I'll try to get better picture of some leaves later today. This picture doesn't help much, but that is the tree there behind the cab of the little excavator, you can see the bird house on it:




Picture from two summers ago when they had to add some storm water retention to a deck project. T


----------



## knockbill

knockbill said:


> Any idea what this tree is? 3 lobed leaf looks closest to Italian Maple,,, but this leaf more pointy....
> Thanks


Just split some of this wood,,, right color,,, dense and splits like Beech, but the leaves are wrong....


----------



## svk

Well Monday and Tuesday were two of the hottest days of the summer followed by some of the coldest. Unfortunately I have been inside working but will try to make a cord or two of wood this weekend. I would like to knock down 4 more cords total for June and then I can take a break until the heat breaks in August.


----------



## sean donato

My younger brother called me last night, having issues with his little echo. Told him to come over, I'd fix it if he helps split. So I got a helper that can actually help for a little. Super stoked. Hope he didnt bake the cs330.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Jere39 said:


> Several storms recently brought windfalls to the community. I have enough trees I don't have to scrounge for my wood. Craigslist locally is loaded with "come take this tree" ads. But, I find plenty of folks who want wood, aren't equipped either mechanically, or physically to handle the trees. I've still sold several cord in the past couple weeks. I did do one remote sawing job - for my Daughter and Son-in-Law. A nice large Maple blew over. The top of it took out three sections of their neighbor's horse fence. I spent one evening limbing out the top and replacing several rails. The horses (all three retired) seemed only casually interested in the noise of the saws, and not at all interested in an escape route from their home.
> 
> View attachment 835287
> 
> 
> Had a great dinner, and back the next day with a bigger saw:
> 
> View attachment 835288
> 
> 
> There is a slope in the lawn at this point, so I kind of kick-rolled them to the fence line where my SIL intends to split and stack this wood. I'm not sure he has a firm grasp of just how much wood this tree is going to make.
> 
> View attachment 835290
> 
> 
> But, I have learned to let kids (34) make their own discoveries. Back on the saw, and I got to this last cut before the single trunk:
> 
> View attachment 835289
> 
> 
> Home again to change out to a bigger bar. Probably could use a bigger saw, but this is the extent of my arsenal.


Where in PA are you? I'm in Mechanicsburg.


----------



## KiwiBro

Looks like Hertz got approval to issue new shares while in bankruptcy. I still don't understand how it can be anything but an epic rort of retail investors/new shareholders (if Hertz can find any) but I guess time will tell. When I get more time will dive into it deeper and learn me something.


----------



## MustangMike

That leaf looks like Stripe Maple, much more common in Upstate NY than around here, but I have been seeing some down here also.

They are very common at my Upstate property. They seem to grow fast and do not get too large. Eight to 10" diameter is very large. The wood is very white and the bark strips easily. Great for the kids to make marshmallow sticks, etc. I also used it for railings for my hunting cabin. Worked very well.


----------



## MustangMike

Here it is:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_pensylvanicum


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Looks like Hertz got approval to issue new shares while in bankruptcy. I still don't understand how it can be anything but an epic rort of retail investors/new shareholders (if Hertz can find any) but I guess time will tell. When I get more time will dive into it deeper and learn me something.


Depending on what chapter of bankruptcy a company files, they can reorganize, shed old debt, and operate the business under a new company.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Depending on what chapter of bankruptcy a company files, they can reorganize, shed old debt, and operate the business * under a new company*.


Introducing a new car rental company - Microfarad.


----------



## U&A

The mutt saw got a good workout on this super hard ash this evening. Man this frankin saw screams!! 








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Jere39

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Where in PA are you? I'm in Mechanicsburg.


I'm in the northern tip of Chester County, this tree is at my daughter's place right about where the tpk cuts through Chester County. Both my kids went to Dickinson, and my Son-in-Law played hockey at several of the ice rinks in your area.


----------



## Jere39

Ok, some more pictures of the big Maple. Here is a shot of leaves in the brush pile that hasn't made it to the chipper yet. I know this is a poor way to attempt to id a tree, but here they are:




There is another one of these trees still standing in the lawn, actually hangs out over their deck. None of the limbs are low enough to grab a leaf for a close up, but here is a picture of the green leaves on the twin tree just up the hill:




Not sure what the spots are all about. I am very interested in learning what the tree(s) are. I don't know of any others near me.

And, I did in fact make the rest of the stump into 20" long chunks for my son-in-law to hack on. You can see two things from this shot:

it was definitely more than 10", rather over 40" DBH. 
I didn't have enough saw bar, but with some wedges following my kerf down both sides of the log, I was able to jump back and forth with a 24" bar and get through it


----------



## JustJeff

A couple weeks ago I swapped a crane from one truck to another for a tree guy. I told him if he ever needed to dump a load of wood that I knew a guy..hehehe. anyways, I forgot about it until I get a call tonight " be over in 15 minutes, where do you want this wood?". Is it scrounging when the wood comes to you?

















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> Ok, some more pictures of the big Maple. Here is a shot of leaves in the brush pile that hasn't made it to the chipper yet. I know this is a poor way to attempt to id a tree, but here they are:
> 
> View attachment 835411
> 
> 
> There is another one of these trees still standing in the lawn, actually hangs out over their deck. None of the limbs are low enough to grab a leaf for a close up, but here is a picture of the green leaves on the twin tree just up the hill:
> 
> View attachment 835412
> 
> 
> Not sure what the spots are all about. I am very interested in learning what the tree(s) are. I don't know of any others near me.
> 
> And, I did in fact make the rest of the stump into 20" long chunks for my son-in-law to hack on. You can see two things from this shot:
> 
> it was definitely more than 10", rather over 40" DBH.
> I didn't have enough saw bar, but with some wedges following my kerf down both sides of the log, I was able to jump back and forth with a 24" bar and get through it
> View attachment 835415


That looks bark wise and size wise like regular old silver maple. Maybe some sort of cross to get the funny leaves?


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Why did Hertz file for bankruptcy? I've not bothered to read into it but the common reason is not a business that isn't making a profit, it's usually a debt that can't be paid due to lack of cash. If that is the case with Hertz, perhaps the debtors will agree to wait is Hertz raises cash? Hence the shares?


$19B of debt, losses for four consecutive years and a fleet of 700k cars while going into a pandemic that halts air travel and most car rentals. i still can't find any reason why anyone would buy the new share offering given they could be exposed to 100% losses, except for the parasitic/speculative BS greed that has been a pervasive cancer on markets for too long. When speculation replaces fundamentals and society allows it to happen, I have zero sympathy for those caught in the ensuing carnage. Uncle Fed might step in and save their arses but I hope not.


----------



## MustangMike

The leaves in your first pic look like Red or Black Maple (Red more likely in your area). I would guess the tree is Red, unless the wood is very hard.

Second pic still looks like Stripe Maple to me, with some Black Walnut in the background.

Maybe this will help:

http://www.maple-trees.com/pages/maple-tree-identification.php


----------



## knockbill

Got the unknown wood cut/split/stacked,,, now its just fire wood!!!


----------



## svk

Not sure what our overnight low was, but it’s still only 37 degrees outside. Going to make some mountain music in a little while. 

Got to work yesterday and there was a box of saw stuff on the deck for me. A disassembled 240 Husky, K095 .325 bar and chain, and RSN bar with chain for large Homelite. The piston is still good on the 240 so I’m wondering why it was disassembled. A friend called and said he got it all from the free pile at the dump. I think I’ll reassemble the 240 as I have time. I’ve always wanted to see if I could fix the issues with them. 





And one for @Philbert


----------



## svk

Aqua vitae (aka water of life) for my saw and me. 




I only wish the K2 had more dye.


----------



## stumpy75

H-Ranch said:


> Put the free for nothing trailer to the test today and broke my new rule about not getting greedy. Actually my new old new best friend was loading and he stacked it high (did I mention he's an ol' farm boy and is as strong as an ox? One of those guys who doesn't know their own strength - see it in him when playing basketball.) The second load was just a little smaller. I'm guessing a bit over a cord total. The biggest rounds were over 26" before they were split.
> View attachment 832255



So what did you find inside the rounds? I see a lot of blue stains...


----------



## H-Ranch

stumpy75 said:


> So what did you find inside the rounds? I see a lot of blue stains...


I thought the same thing initially. I never did find anying with the Fiskars or the metal detecting chain on the saw. The rounds were already cut but I did noodle a few stubborn pieces. The staining was in the center of the tree from the ground up so I'm wondering if it was some kind of fungus or mold. Or maybe the tree grew on top of a piece of metal in the ground. I really don't know.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe it was 'ironwood'? A 'blue' spruce hybrid?

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

New firewood from the winds a few days ago about 100 feet from the house. It broke off about 25 feet from the ground and was hung up near one of my trails but I figured I would let nature take care of it. I wasn't disappointed because it came crashing down yesterday. And now I see the problem on what otherwise appeared to be a healthy tree. Ants all over in it with almost no healthy wood in one small section.


Took out part of the cherry tree just to the right of it that may have to come down also.


It's basswood so it's not all that great for firewood. Oh well.


----------



## svk

I’ll put the pics in the runnin loads thread.

The kids carried rounds and stacked splits while I did the splitting and noodling. Put up 3/4 cord of large and twisted aspen. Did the whole project in about 90 minutes. Sure goes fast with 5 extra sets of hands.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Helped a neighbor farmer clear some bushes out of his fieldline. Got a small pile of mullberry.


He said I could take any or all the trees I wanted. Would've stayed longer if it wasn't 90°.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Finished up the silver maple with the battery saw.


----------



## turnkey4099

psuiewalsh said:


> Finished up the silver maple with the battery saw.
> <snip>



That was my plan for the day -[ begin work on the truckload of silver maple logs dumped here a month ago. Not to be. Wild wind, rain, cold. I did get the two top handle saw chains sharped, Stihl 193T and a Husky T435. 

That 2 saw plan worked well for me two days ago at the small locust spot. Fell a fair size one up hill. Burn pile at the bottom of hill, tree about 20' up hill. Had to drag it all down to add to the burn pile. Left Husky at the pile and the Stihl at the tree - used to cut up tree to sizes I could drag. Used Husky at the pile to cut the pieces down to a size I couldf pitch on the pile.


----------



## svk

Got the noodler sharpened up. Need to tighten the chain then going to do up another pickup load of aspen later.


----------



## LondonNeil

thought people might like to see something on the chinese fake 2in1 files and since my little ms180 needed a tickle on the chain anyway I grabbed it and tested the file as well as comparing it to the real stihl 3/8P 4.0mm 2 in 1. If you've ot seen them, there are fake 2 in1s from china on ebay at about 1/3rd the cost of the pferd/stihl/husky real ones.

construction method is identical, same various plastic bits moulded identically and popped together. plastic feels slightly less robust maybe? it feels ever so slightly lighter but not loads, it feels sturdy enough to do the job but perhaps if being slung around in a tool box it might suffer quicker than the stihl, but maybe not, not much in it. 
I did notice the guide rails are slightly thinner, and i noticed there is a larger gap between the flat file sides and the round file....maybe the flat file isn't as wide? I just thought, i should see if the stihl flat file fits it. if its not the file then the spacing must be different but flat to round spacing doesn't matter so long as the height is right. The round files look the same, again I should check if the stihl ones fit but they are the same length and shape and marked 4mm, the cut is slightly different with a twirl to it and feeling more aggressive...but maybe my stihl files are losing their edge. all these differences are small.


----------



## LondonNeil

as you can see, 1 round file is stuck.. and it IS stuck. can't pull it out even with needle nose pliers, can't even twist it with vice grips...maybe when it's worn it might come out before the holder breaks but well, I'm not confident tbh. and since i can't even twist it, one side of that file will never do any work...the other will wear fast.
So the fake might not have along life...we will find out in time whether the file comes out before the thing breaks or not.

the other test is of course, does it work? well ..yes! better than the stihl one! I'll start be caveating, I only have this trouble with the 3/8P 2 in 1, the standard 3/8 and 5.2mm version works great on my bigger chains but wit hthe pm3 stuff i have 2 problems. firstly the flt file never does anyhting more than kiss the raker, even on a chain that is right down and losing cutters. I have put this down to a possibly over hardened chain but wasn't convinced as even at the end of use on the chain both sets of guide rails would properly ride along the teeth either side of that one being sharpened. The other problem, although the chain still seemed to cut ok, the round files seem as if set too high and I never got any hook to the cutter. the cutter would go straight up to the working corner, or even backwards by the time the file was really worn. The chinese fake has the flat file/raker problem BUT does seem to get a better shape on the cutters.

not perfect...this tooth still seems a bit straight up.


----------



## LondonNeil

better though. this is a newish chain but has been sharpened before as you can see. the cutter this side, you can see from the dirt, I've yet to tickle with the fake file and you can see the backward shape the stihl file creates. it only gets worse as the teeth get shorter. compare the shape to the 2 cutters either side/the other side, which you can see i have tickled..actually it was a god 10 strokes i think. these have a better hook. now remeber, i don't get this trouble with the bigger chain/2in1, and the chain still seems to cut anyway, but to me the fake seems to have left the chain 'sharper'


----------



## LondonNeil

oh and chain is semi chisel obvs. I've no idea what the stihl 2in 1 wold do to a full chisel PM3, if such as thing exists. i suspect semi chisel is more forgiving on the filing as the 'working corner' is....well...not a corner as such.

so in conclusion....mleh, the fake is cheap, it does a fair job I think, but if it breaks when it comes to getting that stuck file out then it works out expensive compared to the real thing.

Oh and please be gentle now as you critique my filing! hahahaha! the bigger stuff on the 365 looks better, honest!


----------



## H-Ranch

Now I know some of you have expressed your concern for my personal safety with me driving a high mileage wheelbarrow for my firewood scrounging. But this week I have been doing some maintenance on it. When I'm done with the BLO on the sledge handle I have been using the leftover to coat the handles on the wheelbarrow.


I'm sure some of you woodworking types must be wondering how I get such an antique patina. Well I'm going to let you in on my secret: Do nothing but use the wheelbarrow for the first 25 years, perhaps occasionally overload it, and always, ALWAYS leave it outside. Then coat it with a BLO and paint thinner mix. That's it! All you really need is time. You're welcome.


----------



## JustJeff

Had several other commitments today but did make some time to play with one of the big logs. The MS460 with a 25" bar was definitely not too much saw for the task. Good thing it's a Magnum and not just a regular MS460! Lol. Managed to cut most from one side by bucking over the top and only had to roll it with the tractor for one cut. I have about 6 trees to drop tomorrow for a friend, most of them smaller, 14" maybe max. So I mounted the 20" bar and touched up the chain. Gear all ready for the morning. Dagnabbit, just noticed I put the bar on upside down. Now I'll have to make all my cuts from the bottom!


















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Where in PA are you? I'm in Mechanicsburg.



Delaware County, Pa over here.

Chester County is georgous. Graduated from West Chester University and this year had the chance to bow Hunt Marsh Creek State Park.Very scenic part of PA!


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> thought people might like to see something on the chinese fake 2in1 files and since my little ms180 needed a tickle on the chain anyway I grabbed it and tested the file as well as comparing it to the real stihl 3/8P 4.0mm 2 in 1.


Thanks for doing the comparison.

I am lukewarm on the 2-in-1 file guides, but a lot of guys like them, and if they work for them . . . .

I am always concerned about cheap files. The ones in the fake STIHL/OREGON/Valorbe guide bar dressing tools were disappointing, but in that case, the plastic parts were worth it to replace a cracked piece. Replacement files for the STIHL version of the 2-1n-1 ($1 - $2 each for the round ones, and $14 for the rectangular one) add a lot to the cost of the cheap eBay models if they do not hold up.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Kinda nervous about posting this with Dan on here but figured it’d take at least 3-4 days fir the Canadian spruce thief to get here so should be safe.

Guy had 10 trees he wanted down and removed from his lot, mostly spruce. One nice red fir, 2 white fir and a aspen. Biggest spruce is probably 3’. Scrounged skid steer from work and my son, his pickup and trailer and started on it yesterday 


Wild boar bacon and beans and shrimp jambalaya for lunch

Lots of moisture in this area they grew pretty fast

Not hard wood but it was pretty heavy


----------



## Logger nate

The red fir leaned back towards a power line, was going to jack it but the spruce next to it leaned the other way so I let it pull the red


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> The red fir leaned back towards a power line, was going to jack it but the spruce next to it leaned the other way so I let it pull the red



Nicely done!


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Thanks for doing the comparison.
> 
> I am lukewarm on the 2-in-1 file guides, but a lot of guys like them, and if they work for them . . . .
> 
> I am always concerned about cheap files. The ones in the fake STIHL/OREGON/Valorbe guide bar dressing tools were disappointing, but in that case, the plastic parts were worth it to replace a cracked piece. Replacement files for the STIHL version of the 2-1n-1 ($1 - $2 each for the round ones, and $14 for the rectangular one) add a lot to the cost of the cheap eBay models if they do not hold up.
> 
> Philbert



Glad you liked it Philbert, I thought you might. I thought given the price that they were with a look. In a manner, anybody on the fence about trying the 2 in1 could do worse than buy a cheapy to try, but I reckon the stuck file issue (btw, I've read others say the files are stuck) will mean it gets tossed and if I needed another I'd get the real thing. As you say, I dont expect the files will be high quality and long lasting either, so i expect it'll be tossed sooner rather than later.


----------



## JustJeff

I have the Oregon raker file and gauge. For the cutters I have an unknown round file jammed into a makeshift wooden handle. It came with an old homelite I bought once. Its the best cutting file I've ever had and I will be sad when it finally goes 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Up pretty early. My oldest is doing a day trip with his gf and her mother and grandmother. They wanted him there at 7 am and their house is 45 minutes from the cabin so I had coffee rolling at 5:25. I let him pick up breakfast on the way-Combos and Mt Dew, such a teenage meal lol. Helping a friend move a forced air furnace in a few minutes then back to the cabin to make wood before it gets too warm.


----------



## al-k

LondonNeil said:


> as you can see, 1 round file is stuck.. and it IS stuck. can't pull it out even with needle nose pliers, can't even twist it with vice grips...maybe when it's worn it might come out before the holder breaks but well, I'm not confident tbh. and since i can't even twist it, one side of that file will never do any work...the other will wear fast.
> So the fake might not have along life...we will find out in time whether the file comes out before the thing breaks or not.
> 
> the other test is of course, does it work? well ..yes! better than the stihl one! I'll start be caveating, I only have this trouble with the 3/8P 2 in 1, the standard 3/8 and 5.2mm version works great on my bigger chains but wit hthe pm3 stuff i have 2 problems. firstly the flt file never does anyhting more than kiss the raker, even on a chain that is right down and losing cutters. I have put this down to a possibly over hardened chain but wasn't convinced as even at the end of use on the chain both sets of guide rails would properly ride along the teeth either side of that one being sharpened. The other problem, although the chain still seemed to cut ok, the round files seem as if set too high and I never got any hook to the cutter. the cutter would go straight up to the working corner, or even backwards by the time the file was really worn. The chinese fake has the flat file/raker problem BUT does seem to get a better shape on the cutters.
> 
> not perfect...this tooth still seems a bit straight up.
> View attachment 835658


buckin billy ray said get that gullet


----------



## knockbill

H-Ranch said:


> Now I know some of you have expressed your concern for my personal safety with me driving a high mileage wheelbarrow for my firewood scrounging. But this week I have been doing some maintenance on it. When I'm done with the BLO on the sledge handle I have been using the leftover to coat the handles on the wheelbarrow.
> View attachment 835684
> 
> I'm sure some of you woodworking types must be wondering how I get such an antique patina. Well I'm going to let you in on my secret: Do nothing but use the wheelbarrow for the first 25 years, perhaps occasionally overload it, and always, ALWAYS leave it outside. Then coat it with a BLO and paint thinner mix. That's it! All you really need is time. You're welcome.


I like it!!!! I usually replace broken handles on my trash picked barrows with wood from scaffold planks, or big pallets,, then soak em in used motor oil... Get about the same patina as yours!!! That one in teh picture looks very familiar,,,


----------



## psuiewalsh

Does anyone scrounge grapevine?


----------



## svk

I’m halfway through a load of aspen. Have about 15 more rounds to split and I’ll be done with wood bucked in 2018. One more tree to go and I’ll be done with 2019 wood too.

It’s sunny and 54 with high winds. Working in the sun gets hot but real nice in the shade. Mosquitoes nearly nonexistent. A few noseeums if you stop moving.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I’m halfway through a load of aspen. Have about 15 more rounds to split and I’ll be done with wood bucked in 2018. One more tree to go and I’ll be done with 2019 wood too.
> 
> It’s sunny and 54 with high winds. Working in the sun gets hot but real nice in the shade. Mosquitoes nearly nonexistent. A few noseeums if you stop moving.
> View attachment 835806


Nice!


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Glad you liked it Philbert, I thought you might. I thought given the price that they were with a look. In a manner, anybody on the fence about trying the 2 in1 could do worse than buy a cheapy to try, but I reckon the stuck file issue (btw, I've read others say the files are stuck) will mean it gets tossed and if I needed another I'd get the real thing. As you say, I dont expect the files will be high quality and long lasting either, so i expect it'll be tossed sooner rather than later.


I have one of these for my 550 (.325 chain) 

And as you mentioned it doesn’t seem to touch the depth gauges and not much hook on the cutters. I thought it was just me, lol.


----------



## JustJeff

I've had all the chainsawing I want for today. 4 trees turned into 6 then into 11...I lost count. They were almost all leaners, some the right way. The rest we roped. All fell according to plan except one and it was close enough. Mostly smaller trees 14-16" max. My friends neighbor owns a tree service (they are too expensive) and he even complimented me on the felling. I'll take luck over skill any day! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Went back out to the neighbor's fieldline this morning. 

Cleared out some little locust trees(bottom right) then took down a pretty small ash(?) tree.

Theres a big honey locust that I'm looking forward to cutting down.


----------



## mountainguyed67

psuiewalsh said:


> Does anyone scrounge grapevine?View attachment 835787



I have. I found it to be very time consuming for the yield, and doesn’t stack close because of twists and turns. The plus side would be no splitting. It burned hot, kind of fast.


----------



## psuiewalsh

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have. I found it to be very time consuming for the yield, and doesn’t stack close because of twists and turns. The plus side would be no splitting. It burned hot, kind of fast.


I was surprised how much sap is coming out. It's still flowing


----------



## psuiewalsh

Iowawoodguy said:


> Went back out to the neighbor's fieldline this morning. View attachment 835837
> 
> Cleared out some little locust trees(bottom right) then took down a pretty small ash(?) tree.View attachment 835840
> 
> Theres a big honey locust that I'm looking forward to cutting down.
> View attachment 835841
> View attachment 835843


Last honey locust we took down got moved with a dozer into a burn pile. Too many punctures from them mother's.


----------



## Philbert

psuiewalsh said:


> Last honey locust we took down got moved with a dozer into a burn pile. Too many punctures from them mother's.


Could you 'clean' the larger branches with a machete prior to cutting?

Phiblert


----------



## LondonNeil

Logger nate said:


> I have one of these for my 550 (.325 chain) View attachment 835813
> 
> And as you mentioned it doesn’t seem to touch the depth gauges and not much hook on the cutters. I thought it was just me, lol.



Oooh. It seems much better on my 3/8 full size chain on my 365. Although that is lightly used so hasn't been sharpened loads yet, maybe it will display more trouble as it wears further. its easy enogh to take the rakers down and i still like the guide. I think the almost straight up cutters is a choice they made. With most cutting tools as the angle of the working edge gets accute they cut better but are far less durable, I suspect pferd have gone for a reasonable cut/very durable angle by choice. seems odd when its a sharpening tool!


----------



## svk

Got the load put up. About 2 hours start to finish including noodling to do 3/4 cord. Not bad when the wood is adjacent to the road. Never got into the 2019 tree, I scrounged up a few more rounds from the roadside to finish the load.


----------



## turnkey4099

My day started ok but then went downhill. Moved wagon load of oak to shed, went for a load of locust but saw I needed to split some big rounds I placed there some 20 years ago to hold up the ned of the rick. Couldn't start splitter, fooled around with it, no fire...yep, gas in it. Scratch head and the light dawned I had shut the gas off to store the machine last time I used it... so, one pull and in business. Split the rounds to make one wagon full to the shed, another load of willow uglies to the same. Okay, turn to on load of maple logs, drug wagon over with the tractor, checked the grass to find out it was dry enough to mow. Changed plans, back on mower to find dead battery. multiple trips to the garage later I had the battery out and on the charger.

Okayl, back to bucking maple...nope. no start on the MS193T after lots of pulls and trying various choke settings. Okay, back to garage for the Husky T435. Late worked...for about 1 minute when I noticed the bar was loose. Usual time spent getting bar and chain back on right and this time tightened the bar nut. Cut a few small logs. Triied the 193 agtain and it fired. Decided to quit and BS here awhile then take the battery back out and get on the mowing.


----------



## svk

Did some chain rehab after lunch from the dump scrounged and “gift” chains. The first one cuts awesome despite being less than pretty. There was almost no hook at all before I started filing. The depth gauges are all over the place but all are greater than .025. The second chain I haven’t tested yet has less cutter than this and it looked like the depth gauges had never been filed at all. Same lack of hook in the cutter.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Philbert said:


> Could you 'clean' the larger branches with a machete prior to cutting?
> 
> Phiblert


I'm sure you could but even the trunk section is.loaded with thorns.


----------



## mountainguyed67

psuiewalsh said:


> I was surprised how much sap is coming out. It's still flowing



We cut dead stuff, no sap. It was a very old vineyard, I knew somebody that knew somebody.


----------



## muad

The wife helped me split and stack some ash and sugar maple this afternoon that a buddy and I had cut a few weeks back. Filled the rick, and left a nice pile for my friend's firepit. 

It was a good day.


----------



## sean donato

psuiewalsh said:


> I'm sure you could but even the trunk section is.loaded with thorns.


Burns long and hot though....


----------



## JustJeff

So while I was out cutting this morning, my new best friend the tree guy dropped off another load at my house. Pretty sure my stash can be seen from space! I left my trailer at my buddies house, they are going to load all the wood we cut today. Mostly poplar. I'm taking it as a favor because I really don't need it. Got the saws serviced and ready for next time. Pic shows my good file. No writing on it so it's of indeterminate origin.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

You guys ever run non Stihl chain on a Stihl bar? I got a free loop for the 25" from a friend and it cuts well but it doesn't seem to oil very well. When I was cutting the big logs, I found the bar and chain got hot. I limited myself to 3 cuts and a cooldown. Never had that happen with the 20" bar that I run Stihl chain on. Oiler is maxed, passages are clear. Using Stihl medium oil.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> You guys ever run non Stihl chain on a Stihl bar? I got a free loop for the 25" from a friend and it cuts well but it doesn't seem to oil very well. When I was cutting the big logs, I found the bar and chain got hot. I limited myself to 3 cuts and a cooldown. Never had that happen with the 20" bar that I run Stihl chain on. Oiler is maxed, passages are clear. Using Stihl medium oil.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Is the chain the exact same driver count? Or off by one or two links?


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know. It fits well. I bought a new 25" Stihl bar at an auction but no chain. Same week a friend bought a 046 and it came with a 25 and 7 chains, so he gave me one and I never went and bought a new one.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Count the DL. It’s possible you are off enough that the Oiler hole isn’t lined up but the adjuster still works.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Does it spin by hand on the bar? I had one out of a bunch with burred up drivers do that.


----------



## JustJeff

84 drive links


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> 84 drive links
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Is that what your bar is made for?


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> My day started ok but then went downhill. Moved wagon load of oak to shed, went for a load of locust but saw I needed to split some big rounds I placed there some 20 years ago to hold up the ned of the rick. Couldn't start splitter, fooled around with it, no fire...yep, gas in it. Scratch head and the light dawned I had shut the gas off to store the machine last time I used it... so, one pull and in business. Split the rounds to make one wagon full to the shed, another load of willow uglies to the same. Okay, turn to on load of maple logs, drug wagon over with the tractor, checked the grass to find out it was dry enough to mow. Changed plans, back on mower to find dead battery. multiple trips to the garage later I had the battery out and on the charger.
> 
> Okayl, back to bucking maple...nope. no start on the MS193T after lots of pulls and trying various choke settings. Okay, back to garage for the Husky T435. Late worked...for about 1 minute when I noticed the bar was loose. Usual time spent getting bar and chain back on right and this time tightened the bar nut. Cut a few small logs. Triied the 193 agtain and it fired. Decided to quit and BS here awhile then take the battery back out and get on the mowing.



Well shucky darn. That didn't go well either. Got the battery back to the mower and then found I was missing one of the battery bolts. I had dug the car keys out of the pocket to get in the trunk where the chainsaw gas oil was. Bolt must have come out with the keys. Add 'get bolt' to the to-do list for tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucky darn. That didn't go well either. Got the battery back to the mower and then found I was missing one of the battery bolts. I had dug the car keys out of the pocket to get in the trunk where the chainsaw gas oil was. Bolt must have come out with the keys. Add 'get bolt' to the to-do list for tomorrow.


Sorry but have to laugh because I can relate. Doesn't seem much in between - am either the bug or the windshield these days.


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been out of communication recently. The old man (Cowdad) blew his back out and as the family physio, I made the 4 hour drive over the mountains on Friday night after work to try to sort things out. Also, he had some rounds that he had cut with his new 241 and also a trailer load of rounds that had initiated the back-blowing-out on Thursday (he spent Thursday night in hospital because he couldn't move). I came prepared with monkey saw and all my gear. In the event, it was just the Fiskars that was needed to turn the trailer full, plus this...




after some fiskaring ... into this




I like to lean in the crib ends. I have found that with shorter splits, they are more likely to fall out the ends if you don't lean them in a bit. This way, the stack falls in on itself as it dries out. I brought Cowdad back with me today for further treatment through the week and hope to deliver him home (with a Ranger load of dry peppermint) next weekend. He's much better now, too.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Is that what your bar is made for?


Yes. As I re-examine what I was doing. It might have been the chain was getting a little dull and I was leaning on the saw pretty hard. That particular cut was just before the tree branches out so there was 3 centers in that round. This may be semi chisel chain, the cutters look different that on my other chains. I'm just going to buy a loop of RS for it and keep this one for a backup.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Yes. As I re-examine what I was doing. It might have been the chain was getting a little dull and I was leaning on the saw pretty hard. That particular cut was just before the tree branches out so there was 3 centers in that round. This may be semi chisel chain, the cutters look different that on my other chains. I'm just going to buy a loop of RS for it and keep this one for a backup.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


What kind of chain is it?


----------



## svk

Going to get extremely hot for a few days then several days of rain and storms. My cabin lawn is already 18" tall so it is really going to be crazy after this is over. Glad I have the rider now.

Hoping to get another 2 1/2 cords of wood done in June. There is light at the end of the tunnel, just hoping for some days where it is not too warm.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I like to lean in the crib ends. I have found that with shorter splits, they are more likely to fall out the ends if you don't lean them in a bit. This way, the stack falls in on itself as it dries out.


I do this as well. I also try to tie in the crib with the regular stack by putting flat pieces with a little bit of "bite" on the crib pieces that point into the stack. Still not a perfect science but usually works.

Unfortunately with larger pieces of softwood I rarely have the nice square splits that make great cribs.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Construction site scrounge. Saw this pile last year and forgot about it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Struck gold. There's white oak and hedge in this pile. 2 pieces of hedge are the biggest I have ever seen. About 36". Its at the bottom of the pile though.


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped, limbed and bucked 4 medium size Red Maples and one Norway Maple at my friends house this morning. I do all the saw work and luckily he handles all the brush and stacks the rounds. Some had to be tied.

Used 4 saws, my Asian 440 Big Bore, my MMWS 261 and my 2 ported 462s (one by Randy, one by Doc, one w/20" one with 24"). My Asian 440 Big Bore runs well, but when you go from that to one of the ported 462s … the 462s are lighter, smoother, and stronger.

The 261 (Ver II) is always refreshing to have for the limbing when you are starting to tire! It is just refreshingly lighter than the other saws, and runs very well. Those Red Maples have lots of limbs!


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday I made a Hickory top for my Table saw bench, and on Sat went hiking with the Grandkids and Scouts on the NY/CT border.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucky darn. That didn't go well either. Got the battery back to the mower and then found I was missing one of the battery bolts. I had dug the car keys out of the pocket to get in the trunk where the chainsaw gas oil was. Bolt must have come out with the keys. Add 'get bolt' to the to-do list for tomorrow.



Fixed....I hope. No go on the recharged battery, still dead after a couple hours on charger. Took it to the dealer down the road 1/2 mile and test showed it was bad. IIRC it has been on the mowere many years. Ran to town for a new battery. They were out but promised a new one would be there at about 7am tomorrow.

I didn't buy one from the dealer because of the raping they gave me last yiear for annual service. Lube, oil, clean deck, etc. plus 1 new belt and a gasket. $454 Pape Machinery.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Took two more small ash, a small dead walnut, and a branch from that big honey locust I posted about yesterday.


----------



## svk

Stump removal from yesterday. Burned up a bunch of punky splits, noodles, and splitting trash. If we didn’t have to leave we could pretty much have ended this whole thing by nightfall. Will resume next time.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been out of communication recently. The old man (Cowdad) blew his back out and as the family physio, I made the 4 hour drive over the mountains on Friday night after work to try to sort things out. Also, he had some rounds that he had cut with his new 241 and also a trailer load of rounds that had initiated the back-blowing-out on Thursday (he spent Thursday night in hospital because he couldn't move). I came prepared with monkey saw and all my gear. In the event, it was just the Fiskars that was needed to turn the trailer full, plus this...
> 
> View attachment 835923
> 
> 
> after some fiskaring ... into this
> 
> View attachment 835924
> 
> 
> I like to lean in the crib ends. I have found that with shorter splits, they are more likely to fall out the ends if you don't lean them in a bit. This way, the stack falls in on itself as it dries out. I brought Cowdad back with me today for further treatment through the week and hope to deliver him home (with a Ranger load of dry peppermint) next weekend. He's much better now, too.


Did you get to compare saws?


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Yesterday I made a Hickory top for my Table saw bench, and on Sat went hiking with the Grandkids and Scouts on the NY/CT border.


Had that same design saw for years. Was a Ryobi I bought cheap for one job but liked it so much kept it. So light can easily throw in back of the ute to take to jobs bolted router to the hole in the table for it a few time too. It eventually fell apart but ill never forget the hungry mongrel. It sure did a power of cutting for me and took more than its fair share of abuse.


----------



## 95custmz

Just a few pics from today. Had to take down a dead standing Ash with a heavy lean. 50 foot of tree. Dragged it out of the brush with the Beast (7.5 L F 250).























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Took down 8 Ash trees at the hospital my brother works at. Trailered them home to my woods to cut, split, & stack this fall. Had plenty of help. I’m in the center of this pic. Might go back for more, as there are about a dozen more standing dead Ash trees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Some more scrounging on my property . Didnt fit well in the trailer


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> I do this as well. I also try to tie in the crib with the regular stack by putting flat pieces with a little bit of "bite" on the crib pieces that point into the stack. Still not a perfect science but usually works.
> 
> Unfortunately with larger pieces of softwood I rarely have the nice square splits that make great cribs.



I'm dealing with short splits so I also know the problem of unstable stacks. This year I've done my end crib retainer double thickness and boy does it feel solid...at the moment. I also try to do as Steve suggests and tie the crib into the stack


----------



## JustJeff

I left my trailer at my buddies house where we cut all the trees. They loaded it up today and I picked it up this evening. Poplar and some ash. The poplar will hopefully get sold as campfire wood, if not I'll burn it in the shoulder season.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Tomorrows woodcutting.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Got the outside spikes on, I only got it because the inside one doesn’t work well with one mounting point broken off of the case. I wasn’t going to replace the case, or gut it to have it welded. I’ll see how it works next time.


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered 1/2 cord of last year's wood to someone who wants it for summer fires for the kids, then dropped, bucked and limbed another Red Maple.

Decided to only use one saw, so the MMWS 462 with 20" light bar got the call … it is the perfect "one saw" for both limbing and bucking.

The trunk was almost exactly the max diameter the 20" bar would cut.


----------



## H-Ranch

Made another new new best friend today like a few others have this week and got some scrounged wood delivered. Tree service was working half mile down the road and had a truck filled and working on filling a dump trailer. So I stopped to suggest my yard as a drop off. Stood there for a minute until the boss man saw me. He stopped and came right over and was happy to take my offer. Another truck load coming today plus he wanted my number for future work in the area.


Oh there he is again with the rest of it in the middle of my post.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Cut up this maple branch. That's the 290 in the hollow part. Probably 2.5 to 3 truckloads worth. Will be selling this as campfire wood.


These guys fell out of the middle. I wonder what they are.


----------



## Philbert

Iowawoodguy said:


> These guys fell out of the middle. I wonder what they are.


I don't know, but looks like they like to eat the fingers off of gloves!

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

I call them grubs, not sure if I’m right.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

mountainguyed67 said:


> I call them grubs, not sure if I’m right.


The Bear Grylls in me thought they would make a nice snack


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I didn't buy one from the dealer because of the raping they gave me last yiear for annual service. Lube, oil, clean deck, etc. plus 1 new belt and a gasket. $454 Pape Machinery.



Well, at least they used lube and oil.



KiwiBro said:


> Did you get to compare saws?



I put the first tank through Dad's new saw six months ago and it was a far cry from the MMWS 241 but it wasn't a fair comparison. Not run in and came with semi-chisel chain. I had specifically asked for RS for it when I bought it but the dealer cocked it up. The only RS chain they had in .325 for an 18 inch bar so I asked him to get in two RS chains for the 16 inch bar. No worries, he said. Then I get the call that they are in and I go there to find that he has ordered in two more chains for an 18 inch bar. Dumbass . 

So Dad's saw is stihl sporting semi-chisel. The saw should be run in now so when it gets its proper chain I'll be able to line them up and compare.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Made another new new best friend today like a few others have this week and got some scrounged wood delivered. Tree service was working half mile down the road and had a truck filled and working on filling a dump trailer. So I stopped to suggest my yard as a drop off. Stood there for a minute until the boss man saw me. He stopped and came right over and was happy to take my offer. Another truck load coming today plus he wanted my number for future work in the area.
> View attachment 836260
> 
> Oh there he is again with the rest of it in the middle of my post.
> View attachment 836265


What wood is the 2nd photo?


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> What wood is the 2nd photo?


When I stopped he told me it was spruce and walnut which was fine by me for free delivered wood. There are just a few pieces of spruce and mostly walnut in the first pic. The second pic is a favorite firewood of mine. What is it @chipper1 ?



(It's black locust for the win... )


----------



## djg james

Yes I thought it was black locus but i wasn't sure from the picture. My favorite too. About 10-15 years ago, a landowner had a tree company clear a section of their yard. All of it was Bk locust. Trees where only cut down and left laying. I responded to the CL ad and he asked me how much I wanted and I said all of it! So they took it all down. I don't remember how many loads I got out of there. A load or two a day for at least a week. I've still got some stashed away to mix in with other woods.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Yes I thought it was black locus but i wasn't sure from the picture. My favorite too. About 10-15 years ago, a landowner had a tree company clear a section of their yard. All of it was Bk locust. Trees where only cut down and left laying. I responded to the CL ad and he asked me how much I wanted and I said all of it! So they took it all down. I don't remember how many loads I got out of there. A load or two a day for at least a week. I've still got some stashed away to mix in with other woods.


Nice! I have an Armageddon stack I try to keep so this is a nice surprise to add to it. Plus I've been waiting to go to FIL's to get a couple straight logs to use as backup guidance by the barn door (OK, mostly to protect the barn door) and logs will look so much better than yellow concrete filled poles.


----------



## svk

Did I mention it was hot as Hades today? Had a long day in the (fortunately air conditioned) car. Had a quick visit with Philbert to grab a saw and also dropped off the 290 to 390 that I did for my cousin. Temps were 90-93 degrees all afternoon.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What’s the hottest it gets there?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s the hottest it gets there?


It was probably 76 .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It was probably 76 .


On the thermometer smarty pants LOL


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s the hottest it gets there?


We might get 5 days over 90 during an average summer.....with super high humidity. We have had 3 already despite a colder than average summer. The year 2020 is just on drugs LOL.


----------



## H-Ranch

Load 1 of locust on the trusty old wheelbarrow to the Armageddon stack... probably at least 60 more to go. I figure there was probably a cord on the truck and a cord for each trailer load. I'll try to keep picking away at the pile of logs this week during the shaded and cooler periods.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> On the thermometer smarty pants LOL



I find my optimal operating temp to be narrower and narrower .
I really dislike the days over 90, but the AC helps lol. 
Last yr we didn't have too many which was great, I'd say we usually get 5-10 in a normal yr, well already have had three days in the 90s if we get the temps they are predicting for this weekend .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> When I stopped he told me it was spruce and walnut which was fine by me for free delivered wood. There are just a few pieces of spruce and mostly walnut in the first pic. The second pic is a favorite firewood of mine. What is it @chipper1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> (It's black locust for the win... )


That is an awesome score my friend .
Meanwhile, somewhere east of you...someone was getting suckered into taking some larger hard maple rounds . They will get put to good use as I run a few saws in them to make some noodles which will be used for chicken bedding, hope they like them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I find my optimal operating temp to be narrower and narrower .
> I really dislike the days over 90, but the AC helps lol.
> Last yr we didn't have too many which was great, I'd say we usually get 5-10 in a normal yr, well already have had three days in the 90s if we get the temps they are predicting for this weekend .



We have something a lot of the country doesn’t, we can escape to the mountains for cooler temperatures. It’s 3 degrees per 1,000 feet, supposedly. We’ll go up somewhere between 5,000 and 10, 000 feet elevation. Those are the conditions many people are cutting firewood in.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> We have something a lot of the country doesn’t, we can escape to the mountains for cooler temperatures. It’s 3 degrees per 1,000 feet, supposedly. We’ll go up somewhere between 5,000 and 10, 000 feet elevation. Those are the conditions many people are cutting firewood in.


That's nice.
Back in 2002 I was in LA and it was 68, then we went snowboarding in the mountains that night and it was 17 and snowing like mad, only a few hrs between them.
I like that option.


----------



## mountainguyed67

The hottest days down here tend to produce thunderstorms up there. People down here have bewildered looks when it’s been 110 degrees down here, and I tell them we were in a hail storm. Ha ha.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Load 1 of locust on the trusty old wheelbarrow to the Armageddon stack... probably at least 60 more to go. I figure there was probably a cord on the truck and a cord for each trailer load. I'll try to keep picking away at the pile of logs this week during the shaded and cooler periods.
> View attachment 836401



Your wheelbarrow must be even faster now, it's just a blur!


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Your wheelbarrow must be even faster now, it's just a blur!


Oh yeah, I run nothing but *premium* BLO in it now!

It was getting quite late and the low light conditions force you to have a steady hand for just a little bit longer to take pics - not my specialty. I knew I should have retaken the photo for you!  Is this better? Load 2.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere east of you...someone was getting suckered into taking some larger hard maple rounds.


East of me? That sure puts someone a long ways from home. I wish I could get that same sucker to take down the similar looking cherry I have near my barn.

Were the kids happy to get their hula hoop back?


----------



## SS396driver

Yesterdays work . Cut 12 large white oak and several hickorys. I had to get this oak to roll coming down so it wouldn't hang up. Nice when you dont have to limb or buck them in the brush


----------



## Be Stihl

Power company removed two Locust and a Poplar that was too close to the lines. They left me the wood and took the brush. That finished out my wood pile for 2021, I think. 









Sycamore here went to the fire pit. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Be Stihl said:


> They left me the wood and took the brush.


That right there is the scrounger's best case scenario!


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Your wheelbarrow must be even faster now, it's just a blur!


Gotta move fast when it's a black locust scrounge before someone else gets it.


H-Ranch said:


> East of me? That sure puts someone a long ways from home. I wish I could get that same sucker to take down the similar looking cherry I have near my barn.
> 
> Were the kids happy to get their hula hoop back?
> View attachment 836441


Whoops, Should have read west lol.
Shoot me some pictures and an address and I'll see what I can make happen, I don't plan on taking any wood though .
They didn't really care, it was up there for 4 yrs they told me.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Gotta move fast when it's a black locust scrounge before someone else gets it.


You are so right. I found out the hard way with some mulberry.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> You are so right. I found out the hard way with some mulberry.


Many have no idea what that is around here so it just stays put. Reality is most don't know what black locust is either, and I'm glad for that .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Many have no idea what that is around here so it just stays put. Reality is most don't know what black locust is either, and I'm glad for that .



I still have that nice big oak round saved for ya Brett. Ill even help ya load it up. [emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

91 again today. May mow a little later.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Shoot me some pictures and an address and I'll see what I can make happen, I don't plan on taking any wood though .


Nah, I'm just funnin' with ya. But I do have a cherry tree that is nearly bare, close to my barn just like the maple in your pics.


----------



## SS396driver

Did three today last one was small because buy the timei gotback they had dragged put 4 white oaks and put them right on the wood I bucked. So now I need to buck that and get the rest. Last load of the day. Going to be fun cutting around the spikes . Old tree stand


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Did three today last one was small because buy the timei gotback they had dragged put 4 white oaks and put them right on the wood I bucked. So now I need to buck that and get the rest. Last load of the day. Going to be fun cutting around the spikes . Old tree stand View attachment 836569


Hit those areas with spray paint


----------



## SS396driver

Hopefully they are the only metal in the wood


----------



## cat10ken

What are you doing about all the dirt in the bark?


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I still have that nice big oak round saved for ya Brett. Ill even help ya load it up. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You better put that one by the road buddy lol.
I will most likely be down your way in the next couple of weeks and can drip off your chain as I think it's legal to talk to others in the state now, gotta love our governor . I'll let you know more when we have a firm plan in place.
Just noodled up these guys, had to go around one nail that I hit when I cut the spars off the main. It messed my chain up, but not as bad as yours .
I need to remember there's a steel hook in one of these rounds, don't want to hit that. 
Been running this little cs490 with a 20"x325, it's not a fast saw noodling with about 18" of it, but it's getting the job done. I sold it to a friends dad with the 20" bar and 4 chains and I got him a 16" bar and 3 chains off eBay, I'll be trying those chains out in the next couple days, might get a video of it running both. It should so a great job with the 16"x325 on it.
3 rounds down and 4 to go, got some nice bedding from them, I'll do the others with 3/8 chain on some 70cc saws.


----------



## svk

First sit down dinner out of the house in 3.5 months. Tried out a little Mexican place about an hour away (was only 15 minutes out of our way from our travels this afternoon). Food was good but I ate way too much. Burrito was about as long as a dinner plate as darn near as thick as two pool noodles next to each other. 

Mowed a bit tonight and sitting outside. It’s down to 81 with a stiff breeze so it’s very comfortable sitting.


----------



## sean donato

Just a little update on the t540 switch I'll be trying to swap into my 394xp. The switches showed up a week late lol. I'll toss one in the 394xp tomorrow since the weather is supposed to be cruddy. Looks like it should fit right in with just a bit of a mod for the ground. Thanks to @muad For the tip. I'll post up a pic when it's all done up tomorrow.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Just a little update on the t540 switch I'll be trying to swap into my 394xp. The switches showed up a week late lol. I'll toss one in the 394xp tomorrow since the weather is supposed to be cruddy. Looks like it should fit right in with just a bit of a mod for the ground. Thanks to @muad For the tip. I'll post up a pic when it's all done up tomorrow.



Keep us posted! I can't take any credit, as @huskihl told me about them, and who to contact over on Ooo Pppp Eeeee to get the part number.


----------



## huskihl

sean donato said:


> Just a little update on the t540 switch I'll be trying to swap into my 394xp. The switches showed up a week late lol. I'll toss one in the 394xp tomorrow since the weather is supposed to be cruddy. Looks like it should fit right in with just a bit of a mod for the ground. Thanks to @muad For the tip. I'll post up a pic when it's all done up tomorrow.


You can pop the old switch apart and use the terminals from it so the female spades fit. I’ve done it both ways, but I can’t remember the adjustment I had to make it fit without swapping the terminals


----------



## muad

huskihl said:


> You can pop the old switch apart and use the terminals from it so the female spades fit. I’ve done it both ways, but I can’t remember the adjustment I had to make it fit without swapping the terminals



I couldn't figure out how to take apart the switches without breaking them, LOL. So, I just used a little bit of wire on the bottom terminal to ground it. So far so good.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You better put that one by the road buddy lol.
> I will most likely be down your way in the next couple of weeks and can drip off your chain as I think it's legal to talk to others in the state now, gotta love our governor . I'll let you know more when we have a firm plan in place.
> Just noodled up these guys, had to go around one nail that I hit when I cut the spars off the main. It messed my chain up, but not as bad as yours .
> I need to remember there's a steel hook in one of these rounds, don't want to hit that.
> Been running this little cs490 with a 20"x325, it's not a fast saw noodling with about 18" of it, but it's getting the job done. I sold it to a friends dad with the 20" bar and 4 chains and I got him a 16" bar and 3 chains off eBay, I'll be trying those chains out in the next couple days, might get a video of it running both. It should so a great job with the 16"x325 on it.
> 3 rounds down and 4 to go, got some nice bedding from them, I'll do the others with 3/8 chain on some 70cc saws.
> View attachment 836593
> View attachment 836594



Cool little saw. Them echos just seem to keep runnning eh?

And the chain. Let me know what i owe you for it and the 6 month storage fee[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> I couldn't figure out how to take apart the switches without breaking them, LOL. So, I just used a little bit of wire on the bottom terminal to ground it. So far so good.


How’s that thing doing? Did you cut your leg off with it yet? LOL


----------



## U&A

huskihl said:


> How’s that thing doing? Did you cut your leg off with it yet? LOL



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

huskihl said:


> You can pop the old switch apart and use the terminals from it so the female spades fit. I’ve done it both ways, but I can’t remember the adjustment I had to make it fit without swapping the terminals


I have a spare original switch out of a parts saw I can pop apart and see what's what. I'll post up tomorrow after I've finished it up.


----------



## muad

huskihl said:


> How’s that thing doing? Did you cut your leg off with it yet? LOL



Ha! It's doing great. I have chaps now, so the legs are safe (even when I'm wearing my shorts). I pulled aside some chunks of dead ash to cut some more cookies off, as I still owe you a video. She's screaming pretty good. Have several tanks through it now.


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> Ha! It's doing great. I have chaps now, so the legs are safe (even when I'm wearing my shorts). I pulled aside some chunks of dead ash to cut some more cookies off, as I still owe you a video. She's screaming pretty good. Have several tanks through it now.


It was a good runner. I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday to some scroungers. @chucker and @Haywire. Have a good one men.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## rarefish383

It happened again, but only on my I Pad, the desk top is normal. My notices are dated "later today" and "tomorrow". Do you think it's a quirk in time. Maybe if I ask what the Lotto number is now, it will post the answer later today, and I can retire again, on my own mountain in Montana.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday to some scroungers. @chucker and @Haywire. Have a good one men.


Happy Birthday guys!!!


----------



## svk

70 degrees and cloudy right now with a high of 73 expected. Supposed to rain most of the day so I won’t be mowing tonight.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday to some scroungers. @chucker and @Haywire. Have a good one men.


Happy B-Day Fellers!


----------



## SS396driver

cat10ken said:


> What are you doing about all the dirt in the bark?


Power wash these were bucked and dragged out of the way. 

Edit: by the time I get to it its should be fairly clean anyways most likely this fall or wnter


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Power wash these were bucked and dragged out of the way.
> 
> Edit: by the time I get to it its should be fairly clean anyways most likely this fall or wnter


Not coming to Carlisle this weekend?


----------



## Haywire

Thanks, folks! Grateful to the good Lord for yet another year in the books and the start to a new one! Keep on scrounging on!


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> Thanks, folks! Grateful to the good Lord for yet another year in the books and the start to a new one! Keep on scrounging on!
> View attachment 836664


!"HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLE MAN"... many more !!


----------



## Haywire

chucker said:


> !"HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLE MAN"... many more !!


Same to you, pops! haha


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Happy B-Day Fellers!



I see what you did there.


----------



## chucker

Haywire said:


> Same to you, pops! haha


10:00 am for my hatch on the fence post... lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 70 degrees and cloudy right now with a high of 73 expected. Supposed to rain most of the day so I won’t be mowing tonight.


That's a nice drop compared to the last couple, you guys may need to break out some jackets, kinda like the guys wearing shorts after winter(sometimes during) when the temps hit 30-40 lol.
They changed our forecast, Monday was supposed to be mid 70s, not they are saying mod 80s  , and not until wed for the mid 70s.
I know one thing for sure, I'm not moving too fast out there.
I like to mow after it rains, keeps the dust down, but if yours is as tall as it was before that may not be an option.
Did this one to help out a friend a couple weeks ago, forgive me if I posted these here already, I thought I posted them in the good morning thread.
No raking!



Nice hill out of the picture too.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Cool little saw. Them echos just seem to keep runnning eh?
> 
> And the chain. Let me know what i owe you for it and the 6 month storage fee[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


The ones I'm familiar with just keep running. It wasn't real fast, but to be honest I didn't think it was all that bad either. The 325 chain can make a big difference in very hard/frozen wood, sometimes the working corner of a 3/8 chain will not grab well, so it runs just as fast with less power. In many conditions a properly chosen and tuned chain can make a huge difference, for general cutting a generically sharpened chain will get the job done just fine.
No problem, I just hope I can find your chain down there; but you may come out ahead if I can't, that chain was tore up worse than most I've seen .


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Not coming to Carlisle this weekend?


No, to much going on at the moment.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday fellow wood choppers!


----------



## SS396driver

Talked to several of the guys on the Chevelle board and Chevy truck board they bailed to


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys, got my switch in. Worked out great. I swapped the grounding terminal over from a spare switch. Was real easy to pop apart. 


Old switch left. New right. 


After swapping the terminals.


New switch installed in the old 394xp
Thanks for the tip guys! I'll add that this is a mod free swap for a 390xp as well.


----------



## KiwiBro

Haywire said:


> Thanks, folks! Grateful to the good Lord for yet another year in the books and the start to a new one! Keep on scrounging on!
> View attachment 836664


Every year's a blessing. My old man thought he had indigestion last week, instead he's having a bypass op this morning. Visited him last night in hospital and could tell he was scared of what's coming. Just that anxiety about the op probably brought on the attacks overnight that bumped him up the priority list and into this mornings op schedule. I used to think he was invincible. He's never been to a hospital since the day he came out of one as a new born 75 years ago. Getting his money's worth now ;-)


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> The ones I'm familiar with just keep running. It wasn't real fast, but to be honest I didn't think it was all that bad either. The 325 chain can make a big difference in very hard/frozen wood, sometimes the working corner of a 3/8 chain will not grab well, so it runs just as fast with less power. In many conditions a properly chosen and tuned chain can make a huge difference, for general cutting a generically sharpened chain will get the job done just fine.
> No problem, I just hope I can find your chain down there; but you may come out ahead if I can't, that chain was tore up worse than most I've seen .



If you cant find it let me know what you have. Ill buy another from ya if possible. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Every year's a blessing. My old man thought he had indigestion last week, instead he's having a bypass op this morning. Visited him last night in hospital and could tell he was scared of what's coming. Just that anxiety about the op probably brought on the attacks overnight that bumped him up the priority list and into this mornings op schedule. I used to think he was invincible. He's never been to a hospital since the day he came out of one as a new born 75 years ago. Getting his money's worth now ;-)


Here's hoping it all goes well!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, good luck with your Dad, I'm not too far behind!


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Hey guys, got my switch in. Worked out great. I swapped the grounding terminal over from a spare switch. Was real easy to pop apart.
> View attachment 836740
> 
> Old switch left. New right.
> View attachment 836741
> 
> After swapping the terminals.
> View attachment 836742
> 
> New switch installed in the old 394xp
> Thanks for the tip guys! I'll add that this is a mod free swap for a 390xp as well.
> View attachment 836743



Awesome!!! OK, I must be daft. How did you pop the switches apart? I'd love to swap my bottom terminal from the OG switch into the T540 one.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday to some scroungers. @chucker and @Haywire. Have a good one men.



Congrats guys !!!

Kiwi , best wishes for your dad !!!


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Awesome!!! OK, I must be daft. How did you pop the switches apart? I'd love to swap my bottom terminal from the OG switch into the T540 one.


Just stuck a very small flathead in the narrow side of the switch, in between the white/red and gray part and gave it a gentle pry up. Came right out. The new switch is the same, just need to pop the spring cover off and remove the spring first. That little hump in between the two post is the spring cover. Same as the main cover to take off. Very small flat head gently pop it out. The terminals are made the same, slide the old post out and slide it into the new housing.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Just stuck a very small flathead in the narrow side of the switch, in between the white/red and gray part and gave it a gentle pry up. Came right out. The new switch is the same, just need to pop the spring cover off and remove the spring first. That little hump in between the two post is the spring cover. Same as the main cover to take off. Very small flat head gently pop it out. The terminals are made the same, slide the old post out and slide it into the new housing.


Thanks! 

I'm gonna try this and will report back!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice drop compared to the last couple, you guys may need to break out some jackets, kinda like the guys wearing shorts after winter(sometimes during) when the temps hit 30-40 lol.
> They changed our forecast, Monday was supposed to be mid 70s, not they are saying mod 80s  , and not until wed for the mid 70s.
> I know one thing for sure, I'm not moving too fast out there.
> I like to mow after it rains, keeps the dust down, but if yours is as tall as it was before that may not be an option.
> Did this one to help out a friend a couple weeks ago, forgive me if I posted these here already, I thought I posted them in the good morning thread.
> No raking!
> View attachment 836725
> View attachment 836726
> 
> Nice hill out of the picture too.
> View attachment 836727


How much for the suburban? Is that 4wd?


----------



## H-Ranch

Load 3. It's a little warm to do too much. We'll see if I can get another one in tonight before dark.


----------



## svk

Prayers and well wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Haywire

My wife got me this sweet Woodchuck timberjack today. Nicely built and works slick.


.


----------



## sean donato

Man that looks nicer then my logrite. do you know what they gave for it?


----------



## Haywire

sean donato said:


> Man that looks nicer then my logrite. do you know what they gave for it?











DualPro - Log Lifter, Peavey & Cant Hook


The DualPro Lifter/Peavey/Cant Hook lifts up to 20 inches & rolls up to 30 inches with ergonomic features to help you cut and keep your saw sharp. Made in USA.




woodchucktool.com


----------



## sean donato

Thanks!


----------



## H-Ranch

Numbers 4 and 5. Hard to see where I've made a dent in the pile.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> My wife got me this sweet Woodchuck timberjack today. Nicely built and works slick.
> 
> View attachment 836800
> .


Now that I hand file all but the most badly rocked chains, I really like to use the Timber jack to keep things out of the dirt. 

That’s a good looking model.


----------



## MustangMike

And American Made!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Haywire said:


> My wife got me this sweet Woodchuck timberjack today. Nicely built and works slick.
> 
> View attachment 836800
> .


Yeah, I picked up one a couple of years ago. They are quite nice to have and do work exceptionally well. You can also use it as a log roller with meh results, but better than nothing.


MustangMike said:


> And American Made!


YES, OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I think I forgot to share my final pic of this year's "unstacked wood" in my back lot.

Mostly Red Maple up front, and Oak and Hickory in the back. I did the Oak and Hickory first because it needs more dry time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hope your Dad makes a speedy recovery Kiwibro, your dad is the same age as my dad.


----------



## svk

Woke up to 54 degrees outside. The non air conditioned part of the house was still holding at 75 down from 80 yesterday. Looking at cooler temps with several possible rainy days. Need to get to mowing at home and cabin today and tomorrow then hope to do a pickup load or two of wood.

Oh, and hopefully resurrect at least a couple of the four saws I’ve scrounged over the past week.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> And American Made!


----------



## H-Ranch

Whew! It's a warm one by me already. Stay hydrated fellas!  #6 and 7.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't get too exited now, with about half our HS now being "non English speaking" I'm waiting to see the sticker:

"Made in the USA by Genuine Illegal Aliens"!

And Congress will likely give them a tax break for doing it!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Woke up to 54 degrees outside. The non air conditioned part of the house was still holding at 75 down from 80 yesterday. Looking at cooler temps with several possible rainy days. Need to get to mowing at home and cabin today and tomorrow then hope to do a pickup load or two of wood.
> 
> Oh, and hopefully resurrect at least a couple of the four saws I’ve scrounged over the past week.
> 
> View attachment 836892


That looks like some weather I wouldn't mind.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Don't get too exited now, with about half our HS now being "non English speaking" I'm waiting to see the sticker:
> 
> "Made in the USA by Genuine Illegal Aliens"!
> 
> And Congress will likely give them a tax break for doing it!!!


Right. 
Maybe it reads assembled in the US by illegals with parts manufactured in china .


----------



## sean donato

Got out to my mom and dads place today, with the kids. Had all my nieces over. Had a great time with the kids. Cleaned up the pavilion for my daughters party in two weeks. Got to work out the fresh build on my husqy 562xp. Man I love this saw. Ran with my ported 359 no problem. Dad was happy to run the 359, guess I should go over his 026. Stupid thing wint choke again. Got a decent pile split up for him. Both my brothers came over for dinner. Great day.


----------



## svk

Busy day at work and volunteering. We placed a new bench at a young man’s memorial in the park. A couple of the previous benches had been stolen so hoping this one (cement frame with cedar decking) won’t be so easy to steal.


----------



## Griff93

Anybody near huntsville, AL looking for firewood logs, shoot me a pm. We generate way more than we can use with our tree service.


----------



## H-Ranch

#8 - 10






And pulled a couple of locust logs out of the pile to use for my backup guidance system by the barn door.


----------



## Logger nate

Worked on the spruce lot some more today, some nice sticks


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> Busy day at work and volunteering. We placed a new bench at a young man’s memorial in the park. A couple of the previous benches had been stolen so hoping this one (cement frame with cedar decking) won’t be so easy to steal.
> 
> View attachment 837007


GPS trackers are remarkably cheap and reusable. It's surprising how many thieves don't ever check for 'em. Would be quite satisfying to find the lowlifes that steal such things.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks for the well wishes fellas. Old man made it through the op well so far. Musta been happy hour at the cardiac bar because he ordered a single but they upgraded him to a double bypass while they were fishing about in there. Just the usual sore thoat from having a tube carefully shoved down it. But i guess he's still in the honeymoon period while the hospital-grade drugs haven't worn off yet. A week in there driving the nurses nuts and if he hasn't got any infections they'll be kicking him out, then about 6 weeks of grovelling at home before he's functioning normally, all going well.

Was looking at their place today and there's quite a bit of building work to do they have been putting off because they didn't want to admit they were getting older and need to make life easier but this last week has kicked that resistance out of them so I'll get it done. Don't want it to be a building site when he escapes hospital though, so will have to see what can and can't be done in a week that was never in the schedule. But, so far, so good. Thankfully.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Griff93 said:


> Anybody near huntsville, AL looking for firewood logs, shoot me a pm. We generate way more than we can use with our tree service.


Yep I’ll take em....... Are you happy to deliver


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Numbers 4 and 5. Hard to see where I've made a dent in the pile.
> View attachment 836815
> View attachment 836816


A bigger wheelbarrow will make it go faster!


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for the well wishes fellas. Old man made it through the op well so far. Musta been happy hour at the cardiac bar because he ordered a single but they upgraded him to a double bypass while they were fishing about in there. Just the usual sore thoat from having a tube carefully shoved down it. But i guess he's still in the honeymoon period while the hospital-grade drugs haven't worn off yet. A week in there driving the nurses nuts and if he hasn't got any infections they'll be kicking him out for good. Was looking at their place today and there's quite a bit of building work to do they have been putting off because they didn't want to admit they were getting older and need to make life easier but this last week has kicked that resistance out of them so I'll get it done. Don't want it to be a building site when he escapes hospital though, so will have to see what can and can't be done in a week that was never in the schedule. But, so far, so good. Thankfully.


Good to hear pops is ok Kiwi.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> GPS trackers are remarkably cheap and reusable. It's surprising how many thieves don't ever check for 'em. Would be quite satisfying to find the lowlifes that steal such things.


Yep. 

If this one disappears, I’ll pull all stops to figure out who did it. 

This one is heavy as hell. It would take two strong men to steal this. 

Why really chaps my ass is they are stealing a bench at a memorial. It’s paid for by private donations and fundraising. And the boy’s mom frequently sat on the previous ones.


----------



## MustangMike

When I was hiking with the Grandkids last weekend I got a kick out of the fact that most of the picnic tables, out in the middle of the woods, WERE CHAINED TO TREES!!!

Civilization is supposed to progress, not regress, but it does not seem to be working!


----------



## svk

Picnic tables are very prone to growing legs. And douchebags chop up the wooden ones for the fire. 

We (privately operated park charity) are redoing the small park in town. All of the original wood picnic tables disappeared over a number of years. The new ones will be the coated metal ones that are bolted to concrete pads with security bolts.


----------



## svk

Well I’ve got some repairs to do to the newer truck-the fuel line has a rusty section that’s leaking then fire up the lawnmower and mow/trim at the house then head to the cabin and start there. Maybe do a load of wood tomorrow as I doubt I’ll have daylight after mowing.


----------



## muad

Someone talk me off a ledge... $350 at my fav local dealer...


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> #8 - 10
> View attachment 837010
> 
> View attachment 837011
> 
> View attachment 837013
> 
> And pulled a couple of locust logs out of the pile to use for my backup guidance system by the barn door.
> View attachment 837014


Looking good.
Is that honey locust in there too?


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Yep I’ll take em....... Are you happy to deliver


That's hard core Jeff, you win the scroungers A for effort reward for the day .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Someone talk me off a ledge... $350 at my fav local dealer...
> 
> View attachment 837066
> View attachment 837067
> View attachment 837068


I'll try to help, I agree, I see no reason not to buy it, don't fall for the thoughts in your mind saying you don't really need it  .
Seriously it looks like it's well worth the price. If I had one here in that condition I could have easily sold it this week, all the ones I have are more, one almost new and ported and a nib 2018.
I need another one of those no-spill cans, and I need a new valve for mine, it's getting pretty sticky.


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> Someone talk me off a ledge... $350 at my fav local dealer...
> 
> View attachment 837066
> View attachment 837067
> View attachment 837068



Strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Strike while the iron is hot!


I agree, they are getting harder to find in that condition.
Little muffler mod, base gasket delete and they are one of the best performing/handling 50cc saws made.


----------



## muad

Thanks all, I left already (picked up a 3/8 setup for Binford LOL), and took my buddy's 359 back that they rebuilt the carb on as it was still running like crap.

I'm fighting myself because I have a MS241... The 346 vs the 241, I'm assuming the 241 will win stock for stock...


----------



## muad

He also has a 46cc one for $200, clean saw but has some marks on the cylinder.


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> The 346 vs the 241, I'm assuming the 241 will win stock for stock...


Mmm don’t think so. The 346 would be a little ahead of a stock 254 even


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Looking good.
> Is that honey locust in there too?


The tree service guy told me it was English walnut and even said that was one of the reasons it came down was the amount of walnuts it dropped on the ground. The Google seems to agree by the color of the wood. It was kind of funny - the tree service guy was telling ME how highly valuable it was!


----------



## muad

huskihl said:


> Mmm don’t think so. The 346 would be a little ahead of a stock 254 even



Well, if that's the case, I may have a clean 241 for sale... Which is tough as I really like that saw. But, I can't collect these things... 

May have to get the 346xp ported as well....


----------



## Logger nate

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for the well wishes fellas. Old man made it through the op well so far. Musta been happy hour at the cardiac bar because he ordered a single but they upgraded him to a double bypass while they were fishing about in there. Just the usual sore thoat from having a tube carefully shoved down it. But i guess he's still in the honeymoon period while the hospital-grade drugs haven't worn off yet. A week in there driving the nurses nuts and if he hasn't got any infections they'll be kicking him out, then about 6 weeks of grovelling at home before he's functioning normally, all going well.
> 
> Was looking at their place today and there's quite a bit of building work to do they have been putting off because they didn't want to admit they were getting older and need to make life easier but this last week has kicked that resistance out of them so I'll get it done. Don't want it to be a building site when he escapes hospital though, so will have to see what can and can't be done in a week that was never in the schedule. But, so far, so good. Thankfully.


Glad to hear! Hope recovery goes well.


muad said:


> Well, if that's the case, I may have a clean 241 for sale... Which is tough as I really like that saw. But, I can't collect these things...
> 
> May have to get the 346xp ported as well....


Now your talking


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> Well, if that's the case, I may have a clean 241 for sale... Which is tough as I really like that saw. But, I can't collect these things...
> 
> May have to get the 346xp ported as well....


Personally, I’d keep the 241 due to its lightweight and get it ported instead. 346 and 254 are pretty close ported


----------



## MustangMike

I would not sell a 241. Not made any more, computer controls, and I believe they are lighter. Can always re sell the other one, just won't be many out there for that price in that condition. Plus, everyone I know that has one loves it!

It is like in the mid 70s I wish I had a barn to keep all the cars I found in … like a 56 T-Bird with removable porthole roof for $900, etc! Instead I bought my Boss 302 body for $800!

You will never regret a good buy and a good item.


----------



## MustangMike

huskihl said:


> Personally, I’d keep the 241 due to its lightweight and get it ported instead. 346 and 254 are pretty close ported



I was posting as you were posting … good to see we are on the same page!


----------



## muad

Appreciate the input fellas. Gonna mull it over, if it's still there when I go to pick up my buddy's 359, I may snag it anyhow. 

YOLO


----------



## chipper1

huskihl said:


> Mmm don’t think so. The 346 would be a little ahead of a stock 254 even


I agree on the 346 beating the 241, but it is lighter too.
As far as the 346 beating the 254, I disagree.


----------



## Logger nate

Keep the 241 and get the 346. Sounds like their both great saws.


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> I agree on the 346 beating the 241, but it is lighter too.
> As far as the 346 beating the 254, I disagree.


Depends on cutting style I suppose. Like everything else


----------



## chipper1

You remember these Kevin.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Keep the 241 and get the 346. Sounds like their both great saws.


Best answer .
Then get them both ported, then buy another stock one of each just in case .
I need a stock 241 I guess lol.


----------



## sean donato

I have a 346xp oe, with a ported ne top end on it. Love that saw for how small, and light it is. 18"bar semi skip. Makes a great limbing saw imo. Sadly I dont use it much atm as my projects have been bigger then it can handle. Still a great saw though.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Keep the 241 and get the 346. Sounds like their both great saws.



Well, I may need a place to sleep if I do snag it. It's too hot to sleep in the dog house...


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, I may need a place to sleep if I do snag it. It's too hot to sleep in the dog house...


Do they sell AC units at the dealership, maybe they sell custom doghouses.


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> You remember these Kevin.



Sure. 
But I’m not going to believe that a 254 is nearly twice as fast as a 346 in all situations. They had different bars, so maybe the chains were different also.


----------



## huskihl

muad said:


> Well, I may need a place to sleep if I do snag it. It's too hot to sleep in the dog house...


Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Words to live by


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> Do they sell AC units at the dealership, maybe they sell custom doghouses.


I could see a cooler with ice and a fan being cool enough for a doghouse. Just sayin’


----------



## chipper1

huskihl said:


> Sure.
> But I’m not going to believe that a 254 is nearly twice as fast as a 346 in all situations. They had different bars, so maybe the chains were different also.


Your right there, it certainly isn't twice as fast, but all the ones I've owned would beat a strong running 346 no problem.
I would have kept one, but you know how much I like front tensioners, and the 254 sucks fuel in comparison to a 346.
Taking those factors into cutting and that the 346 is lighter it's the saw I would grab/keep if I had a choice, I also like the 346ne because of the primer bulb.
The good thing is there are many choices.

Edit; chains were all new 325.


huskihl said:


> I could see a cooler with ice and a fan being cool enough for a doghouse. Just sayin’


Do you port those .


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> Do you port those .


Just need a drill lol


----------



## muad

Well, I have a bunch of hours on the books for my side job, which means extra play money. Plenty to afford that 346xp  

I think I'll get'er


----------



## H-Ranch

11, 12, and 13. You can see that my little sliver of shade is gone now.






Stay cool any way you can guys!


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> 11, 12, and 13. You can see that my little sliver of shade is gone now.
> View attachment 837131
> 
> View attachment 837132
> 
> View attachment 837133
> 
> Stay cool any way you can guys!
> View attachment 837134



Love me some ice cream sammiches! 

Perfect reward for some hard work.


----------



## MustangMike

It is in the 80s here today, but feels like 90, almost can't be outside!


----------



## sean donato

Were waiting for evening to come around. Its 81*f but feels way hotter. Gotta mow the grass today and want to get the wood shed cleaned out today yet.


----------



## djg james

I'm splitting today some (Highly Desirable) Bk Locust (not to be confused with HVBW) and the Bradford Pear that some esteemed members here (you be the judge if I'm being sarcastic)led me to believe it was a good fire wood. I looked it up and it does have a high BTU value.

It seems to be almost dry. I'm guessing it'll be ready to burn this Fall. Does it really dry that fast?


----------



## muad

@svk you'll be happy to know, that I went 20" 3/8 on Binford. 

Just cut some cookies, and wow! At some point I'm gonna grab an 18" .325 bar, too, and see which I like more. 

Video to come soon, wife shot some video of me in shorts/crocs, with my chaps and helmet on!


----------



## svk

You guys have been busy today!

Did a lot of mowing and trimming then fixed the truck fuel line. It didn’t go as smoothly as I would have liked but got it done. 

Heading to mow at the cabin now which hasn’t been mowed since early August last year. Going to be the first time with a rider, I’ve always weed wacked before. Wish me and my mower blades luck lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

14 - 16. Getting near to a cord and I have barely touched the big stuff.






That was a lot like work today fellas. Several short bursts of energy with breaks in between. But some got done and that was the goal.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> 14 - 16. Getting near to a cord and I have barely touched the big stuff.
> View attachment 837223
> 
> View attachment 837224
> 
> View attachment 837225
> 
> That was a lot like work today fellas. Several short bursts of energy with breaks in between. But some got done and that was the goal.


16 wheelbarrow loads should be about a cord IIRC?


----------



## svk

Done at the cabin. Hour and 5 minutes mowing and about a half hour of trimming. Sure beats 3.5 of trimming alone. 

I found the “high spots” that will need some work but overall I’m happy with how smoothly it went.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> 16 wheelbarrow loads should be about a cord IIRC?


I had always figured 18 before. I need to go measure and see where I'm at...

Seems I'm only around 2/3 of a cord with a quick count. Might need to revise my estimations. I'll have to do a little more cyphering tomorrow if I get a chance with all the father's day festivities.

Speaking of - happy father's day tomorrow to you dads out there.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Father's Day everyone.

I know my "1/2 cords" are a bit generous, but it usually takes me 9 or 10 VERY heaping wheelbarrow loads to make a 1/2 cord in my trailer.


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered this bench to my Daughter today. It is Red Oak, very stout (even though it needed some work) and will live outdoors with it's Spar Urethane coating. Everything is half round (bench + legs) and it has some character!


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops, a busy week. After going over to try to patch up my old man on Friday last week, I ended up bringing him home with me on Monday to monitor the progress. Four hour drive each way with a mountain range in the middle. He had improved a lot so I took him home after work this Friday and drove back to our place this evening, some snow on the road but not too bad. Took a 3/4 Ranger load of peppermint back with Dad and stacked it outside the side door (about 4 metres from the stove) so he and the old lady don't have to go out to the wood stack. 




Cowlass came with me again and we headed down to the beach in the sunshine, temp about 18°C. The water was almost flat, no good for salmoning. 




We also went for a little drive into the forest about 4km from the township to where the bushfire reached back in January. Eucalypts are well adapted to fires and are making a comeback, they sprout leaves straight out of the trunk after a fire. Wouldn't have wanted the fire much closer to town, mind you.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Well, I may need a place to sleep if I do snag it. It's too hot to sleep in the dog house...





chipper1 said:


> Do they sell AC units at the dealership, maybe they sell custom doghouse.


----------



## H-Ranch

Able to sneak in #17 this morning.


Found a few more kibbles and bits while stacking so i may be at 3/4 cord after load 18. Looks like i need to pile the wheelbarrow higher or start counting 24-25 for a cord. And then I hear the dinner bell...


Meaning one of my favorite breakfasts is ready - oatmeal bake!


(Sorry, couldn't resist eating before photos.)


----------



## svk

Happy Father’s Day to all of you!

I woke up feeling like crap. Too much dust inhalation yesterday from all of the mowing caused a lot of sinus drainage through the night. Went back to bed for a while and feeling decent now. 

Strangest thing ever....went out to the outside this morning. Boy it smells fresh in here. Gull darn groundhog had filled in the outhouse hole with dirt from under the building!! WTF!!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Gull darn groundhog had filled in the outhouse hole with dirt from under the building!! WTF!!!!



We had a marmot do that one year on one of the 4WD trail outhouses, on a trail our club had an adopt a trail agreement on. We had to dig a new hole and winch the outhouse over.


----------



## svk

Not one but two little piggies. They bored a hole sideways into the ground from the original outhouse hole. 

Sorry critters, but not going to stop using the outhouse.


----------



## sean donato

Destructive little buggers they are. Got one I'm trying to get that's eating the flowers off the squash plants right as the bloom. The dog would normally take care of that, but she just trumps through the garden if allowed. I'll get the piggy this week, still have thursdays and fridays off.


----------



## djg james

Good to know they aren't repelled by human scent like deer are. I have one or two that burrow under my wood racks and then the racks start to list.
So I guess peeing down the hole won't do any good.


----------



## SS396driver

Only good groundhog


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Only good groundhogView attachment 837378


Do you eat them? I think @alleyyooper does.


----------



## svk

A couple pics of boss hog that my wife took. Mrs Hog isn’t as photogenic.


----------



## svk

The last of the wood cut in 2019. It’s getting hot now so I’ll noodle it in a bit and split this evening.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Do you eat them? I think @alleyyooper does.


No, I just leave em out for the scavengers in two nights nothing left


----------



## SS396driver

Actually sitting on my deck waiting for one to show. Saw it this morning. Guns a little overkill but I need 22 ammo


----------



## huskihl

SS396driver said:


> No, I just leave em out for the scavengers in two nights nothing left


----------



## chipper1

I see you've had to do your research on them.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Only good groundhogView attachment 837378


That's a very good one, had one like that here last week.
The .17hmr will take them in the eye if they stop to look at me, got a chipmunk this morning at 45 and one a couple days ago at 30yds, the one I got that was so close I couldn't use the scope was sure a mess on the deck , about 7' away , had to wash the deck off afterwards.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Actually sitting on my deck waiting for one to show. Saw it this morning. Guns a little overkill but I need 22 ammo View attachment 837397


Use your scrench for scope adjustments.
What cal is that one.


----------



## sean donato

Hmm a 22 mag does enough to them lol. But it's his deer rifle...


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Hmm a 22 mag does enough to them lol. But it's his deer rifle...


Yeah, the .17HMR is a bit light. The ballistic tips do nothing when it hits, then they penetrate about an inch and the bullet disintegrates.
Maybe I need a 22 mag , but the 243 works just fine if need be .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Use your scrench for scope adjustments.
> What cal is that one.


Remington 30-06.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, the .17HMR is a bit light. The ballistic tips do nothing when it hits, then they penetrate about an inch and the bullet disintegrates.
> Maybe I need a 22 mag , but the 243 works just fine if need be .


40 gr v max blow the side out of one... 80 gr soft point blows them to pieces .


SS396driver said:


> Remington 30-06.


Called it.... it's his deer rifle lol


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I'd like to get a nice bolt gun in 223, then download to 22 k-hornet velocities. The problem is that I have CAD.


----------



## sean donato

What's cad?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

sean donato said:


> What's cad?


Chainsaw Acquisition Disease.


----------



## sean donato

Dang I think I may have that too..... is it contagious?


----------



## LondonNeil

Always


----------



## MustangMike

I used to love to go chuck hunting up on my Aunt/Uncle's farm (20 mi South of Utica). They are both gone and it is my Cousin's now. He says there are hardly any chucks any more, the Coyotes get them all.

My Ruger American Rifle in 223 or my Ruger M-77 in 220 Swift will both get the job done.


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Chainsaw Acquisition Disease.


Or disorder


----------



## unclefish

MustangMike said:


> I used to love to go chuck hunting up on my Aunt/Uncle's farm (20 mi South of Utica). They are both gone and it is my Cousin's now. He says there are hardly any chucks any more, the Coyotes get them all.
> 
> My Ruger American Rifle in 223 or my Ruger M-77 in 220 Swift will both get the job done.


Perfect reason to shoot some Coyote's. Cause that's not the only thing the dam Yots are eating . Save the fawn's.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, the .17HMR is a bit light. The ballistic tips do nothing when it hits, then they penetrate about an inch and the bullet disintegrates.
> Maybe I need a 22 mag , but the 243 works just fine if need be .



Look at .17WSM. Does wonders on whistle pigs, prairie dogs, coons, etc.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Look at .17WSM. Does wonders on whistle pigs, prairie dogs, coons, etc.


Probably not, I like the little zapper HMR, good for the neighborhood here. Even though theres no-one for a good bit behind us the HMR is pretty quiet, if I need more power I have it, but I try to leave a bit under the counter. Within the last week during the day though I bet I've heard well over a thousand rounds fired at various neighbors, it wouldn't be pretty if some of the rioters wondered into this neighborhood, but we all know they are making noise where they are and not out of the city for a reason.


sean donato said:


> 40 gr v max blow the side out of one... 80 gr soft point blows them to pieces .
> 
> Called it.... it's his deer rifle lol


I believe it, thats a lot of speed for a decent size projectile, sure to move some meat.
I was running a little short on the 17s so I did a bit of scrounging tonight, should help on the relocations a bit.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> The last of the wood cut in 2019. It’s getting hot now so I’ll noodle it in a bit and split this evening.
> 
> View attachment 837389



It won't split by hand as is?


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Dang I think I may have that too..... is it contagious?



Makes covid look like headache.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Makes covid look like headache.



Except every CAD test comes up positive


----------



## MustangMike

I'm glad I reload!


----------



## Cowboy254

Two 10 inch blue gum rounds. Sure, there will be some ash, but we'll be warm tonight.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Except every CAD test comes up positive



Exceptionally high R number, incurable, but thankfully I've never heard of a fatal case.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> It won't split by hand as is?


When they sit in the round for more than a few weeks the end grain dries and they go from very pleasant to split to needing several blows to get them in half initially. The larger the round and the more time they sat in the sun, the worse it gets. I just noodle about halfway through each one to get things started. And I’ll noodle up the handful of crotch pieces too. 

Plus noodling is fun and my 154 with skip is a champ at doing it. 

Going forward I’m going to try and cut/split at the same time which is easier.


----------



## svk

As it ended up I never split any wood last night. My wife and son arrived later than expected because his work went late then she cooked dinner (homemade triple meat lasagna-my request) and by the time we got done with dishes it was getting late. Guess everyone deserves a day off every now and then. Plus my arms still hurt from getting soaked in gasoline on Saturday as I was fixing the leaky fuel line on my truck. Won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

That’s all the wood we loaded there, there were some down the hill we wanted to get out of the way.



We pulled several logs out of the forest, and into the open where it’ll be easier to cut into logs. It was sloped where they were, plus there are tripping hazards there.



There was a big dead oak in the way, we cut and pulled down a portion of it. As old as it is I thought it would be rotten, but it was solid wood all the way through.



Here’s where the old oak came from, you can see the cut better if you zoom in. 



There’s a seemingly endless amount of more like this. Some already down, and some still needing to come down.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s all the wood we loaded there, there were some down the hill we wanted to get out of the way.
> View attachment 837607
> 
> 
> We pulled several logs out of the forest, and into the open where it’ll be easier to cut into logs. It was sloped where they were, plus there are tripping hazards there.
> View attachment 837608
> 
> 
> There was a big dead oak in the way, we cut and pulled down a portion of it. As old as it is I thought it would be rotten, but it was solid wood all the way through.
> View attachment 837609
> 
> 
> Here’s where the old oak came from, you can see the cut better if you zoom in.
> View attachment 837611
> 
> 
> There’s a seemingly endless amount of more like this. Some already down, and some still needing to come down.
> View attachment 837612


I love getting oak like that


----------



## square1

Oh bother...
_The U.S. Food and Drug Administration warned the public to immediately stop using hand sanitizer manufactured by Eskbiochem SA de CV because it contains methanol, a potentially deadly substance.

Those hand sanitizers are:

•	All-Clean Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-002-01)
•	Esk Biochem Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-007-01)
•	CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 75% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-008-04)
•	Lavar 70 Gel Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-006-01)
•	The Good Gel Antibacterial Gel Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-010-10)
•	CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 80% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-005-03)
•	CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 75% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-009-01)
•	CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 80% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-003-01)
•	Saniderm Advanced Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-001-01)

Those who used these sanitizers are at risk of methanol poisoning, the agency said in a statement Friday. They should seek immediate medical treatment.

“Substantial methanol exposure can result in nausea, vomiting, headache, blurred vision, permanent blindness, seizures, coma, permanent damage to the nervous system or death,” the statement said. “Although all persons using these products on their hands are at risk, young children who accidentally ingest these products and adolescents and adults who drink these products as an alcohol (ethanol) substitute, are most at risk for methanol poisoning.” _


----------



## dancan

LondonNeil said:


> Exceptionally high R number, incurable, but thankfully I've never heard of a fatal case.



But I have heard about a few cases of CAD and heated discussions about "Divorce" but I think that the "Purse" or "Shoe" injection pulled them cases to the "Resolved" list .


----------



## Philbert

Interesting marketing idea:




Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Load 18 makes 3/4 cord. So I guess my new number for split wood should be 24 loads per cord.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'm glad I reload!


When you get that 17HMR line up and running let me know lol.
I know I could do fine with a cheaper round, but these are very fun and the cost at a few shots a week isn't to bad, cheaper than a few shots of other things.
Relocated 2 chipmunks today with the 17 and one with the kids little 22 on the deck, too close for the 17, I'm not cleaning that mess up again .


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey fellas, I checked up on BigFellaScott. He's fine, just been doing other things and not much wood cutting. Also, the camera in his phone has cracked it so he can't post pics of the foxes and pigs he's been taking down either.


----------



## alleyyooper

Whistle pig, wood chuck AKA ground hog is very good eatting. They are vegertarians ya know. Just remember when you clean them to remove the glands under the forearms.

I have a 22 hornet set up to shoot reduced loads for squirrels and such. speeds range from 1500 FPS 22LR area and 1800 FPS 22 mag speed area.
The 220 swift is fine for removing them from Soy Bean fields at any range over 25 yards too.

Groundhogs have musk glands in their armpits. YOU MUST REMOVE THESE IF YOU DON’T WANT TO THROW UP FROM THE STINK OF BRAISED MUSK GLANDS AS THEY BOIL AWAY!

*Braised Groundhog Recipe*

*Ingredients*

1 (5 to 6 pound) groundhog, cut into 6 serving pieces 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 3/4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth 
2 medium onions, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon fresh thyme, chopped 
3/4 stick unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon size pieces 
2 1/2 cups dry white wine 
1/3 cup Dijon mustard 
1/4 cup whole grain mustard
*Directions*


Rinse the groundhog pieces, remove any fat, and cut out the glands underneath the front legs and armpits, then pat the meat dry. Season with 1 tablespoon Kosher salt and 1 teaspoon pepper.
Heat the oil in a large heavy skillet, then brown the meat, in batches. This will take about 5 minutes per batch. Transfer the meat to a medium heavy pot. Reserve the skillet.
Add the broth to the pot.
Pour off any fat from skillet, then add the onions, garlic, thyme, and 3 tablespoons butter and cook over medium heat, stirring and scraping up any brown bits, until onions are softened. This will take about 5 minutes.


Add the wine and boil until the liquid is reduced by half. This will take about 8 minutes.
Pour the mixture over the groundhog. Cover the pot and bring to a gentle simmer over medium heat. Braise the groundhog until it is very tender. This will take 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
Transfer the groundhog to a serving dish and keep warm.
Bring the liquid in the pot to a boil and reduce it to about 3 cups. This will take about 10 minutes. Whisk in the mustards. Remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining 3 tablespoons butter, swirling the pot until incorporated. Season sauce with salt and pepper and pour over the groundhog.

Yes the other critters have to eat too. But don't give them whistle pig, fine fare for any human.

Give them Coyotes to fill their belly on.

Al


----------



## woodchip rookie

alleyyooper said:


> Whistle pig, wood chuck AKA ground hog is very good eatting. They are vegertarians ya know. Just remember when you clean them to remove the glands under the forearms.
> 
> I have a 22 hornet set up to shoot reduced loads for squirrels and such. speeds range from 1500 FPS 22LR area and 1800 FPS 22 mag speed area.
> The 220 swift is fine for removing them from Soy Bean fields at any range over 25 yards too.
> 
> Groundhogs have musk glands in their armpits. YOU MUST REMOVE THESE IF YOU DON’T WANT TO THROW UP FROM THE STINK OF BRAISED MUSK GLANDS AS THEY BOIL AWAY!
> 
> *Braised Groundhog Recipe*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 1 (5 to 6 pound) groundhog, cut into 6 serving pieces
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 3/4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth
> 2 medium onions, chopped
> 3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme, chopped
> 3/4 stick unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon size pieces
> 2 1/2 cups dry white wine
> 1/3 cup Dijon mustard
> 1/4 cup whole grain mustard
> *Directions*
> 
> 
> Rinse the groundhog pieces, remove any fat, and cut out the glands underneath the front legs and armpits, then pat the meat dry. Season with 1 tablespoon Kosher salt and 1 teaspoon pepper.
> Heat the oil in a large heavy skillet, then brown the meat, in batches. This will take about 5 minutes per batch. Transfer the meat to a medium heavy pot. Reserve the skillet.
> Add the broth to the pot.
> Pour off any fat from skillet, then add the onions, garlic, thyme, and 3 tablespoons butter and cook over medium heat, stirring and scraping up any brown bits, until onions are softened. This will take about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Add the wine and boil until the liquid is reduced by half. This will take about 8 minutes.
> Pour the mixture over the groundhog. Cover the pot and bring to a gentle simmer over medium heat. Braise the groundhog until it is very tender. This will take 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
> Transfer the groundhog to a serving dish and keep warm.
> Bring the liquid in the pot to a boil and reduce it to about 3 cups. This will take about 10 minutes. Whisk in the mustards. Remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining 3 tablespoons butter, swirling the pot until incorporated. Season sauce with salt and pepper and pour over the groundhog.
> 
> Yes the other critters have to eat too. But don't give them whistle pig, fine fare for any human.
> 
> Give them Coyotes to fill their belly on.
> 
> Al


"5 to 6 pound groundhog"?!?!?! You guys got 50lb deer there also? Groundhogs here are like 20 pounds!


----------



## rarefish383

I feel like death warmed over. I feel like someone pulled me through a knot hole, tied the rope around my feet and pulled back through backwards. Went fishing yesterday in the Norfolk Canyon, about 70 miles offshore from Chincotegue Va. My buddy's wife and kids took his truck home so we had to use mine to put the boat in the water on the other side of the Island. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a pic of the little 2.7 F150 with a 26 foot, tri axle, Sea Cat on the back. If the wife says I can't get a boat because my truck won't pull it, I have proof it will. It had no trouble with the boat. Story of the trip is over on the boating/fishing thread.









Just in case you couldn't tell, I'm the fat guy on the left that looks like death warmed over.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I feel like death warmed over. I feel like someone pulled me through a knot hole, tied the rope around my feet and pulled back through backwards. Went fishing yesterday in the Norfolk Canyon, about 70 miles offshore from Chincotegue Va. My buddy's wife and kids took his truck home so we had to use mine to put the boat in the water on the other side of the Island. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a pic of the little 2.7 F150 with a 26 foot, tri axle, Sea Cat on the back. If the wife says I can't get a boat because my truck won't pull it, I have proof it will. It had no trouble with the boat. Story of the trip is over on the boating/fishing thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you couldn't tell, I'm the fat guy on the left that looks like death warmed over.


That's awesome Joe, not the feeling rough part, but getting some nice fish.
How did the truck do power wise pulling that beast of a boat , looks like it handles the weight fine.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow Joe, some nice fish! I presume Yellow Fin??? What did they weigh?

You did great! Tuna is the best!


----------



## sean donato

Finally got him. Seen him last night as I was getting ready to let the dog out. Ran got the 22 mag. It seen me, but i got him on the run. Just so made it in his hole before he expired.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Wow Joe, some nice fish! I presume Yellow Fin??? What did they weigh?
> 
> You did great! Tuna is the best!


Yes, Yellow fin. Weight, I'm guessing 30-40 pounds. We had 3 guys on the boat, 7 lines out. A school hit 5 of the 7 lines all at once, 4 tangled bad. Trying to get them untangled with out losing all of them, I wound up reeling in two as the guy on the other rod was just taking in the slack. So, it felt like two hundred pounds. We got the first one on board, got the next one untangled pretty quick and boated. One of the others shook the hook, one broke a line, and the third, biggest one, was up next to the boat, so I gaffed him.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome Joe, not the feeling rough part, but getting some nice fish.
> How did the truck do power wise pulling that beast of a boat , looks like it handles the weight fine.


We were at about 2 feet above sea level and flat as a pancake. The truck never felt the weight. The ramp is pretty steep and I put the axle lock on and it pulled it out no problem. The triple axle has most of the weight. I don't know what the Cat weighs. But, my other buddy's 30' Contender weighs about 7000, and I would think the twin axle trailer would be lighter than the triple. I think he said the twin is about 2K, 9,000 total on the Contender. I'm pretty sure that both boats are over my GVW. With surge brakes and proper following distance I think this truck would have no problem towing either of those boats anywhere I wanted to go. My neighbor has a 28 Mako that hasn't been in the water since the second year he had it. It was a beautiful boat, but he hasn't washed it once since he parked it. Two years ago he took the tarps off and had it serviced with hopes of fishing it the following spring. Dumped a couple thousand dollars into it getting old fuel pumped out, the injectors on the twin 250 Mercs rebuilt, then blew the Cummin's in his Ram 2500 up. Had to buy a new truck, now he can't afford to take the boat out. I'd love to buy it, but he never fished it offshore and I'd probably have to put 10K worth of electronics in it, new tires, serviced again. He doesn't realize how much damage letting a boat like that sit does to it. He paid $90,000 for it 12-15 years ago. The same boat today is $148,000. I'm just not in the pay grade to own a big boat.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> We were at about 2 feet above sea level and flat as a pancake. The truck never felt the weight. The ramp is pretty steep and I put the axle lock on and it pulled it out no problem. The triple axle has most of the weight. I don't know what the Cat weighs. But, my other buddy's 30' Contender weighs about 7000, and I would think the twin axle trailer would be lighter than the triple. I think he said the twin is about 2K, 9,000 total on the Contender. I'm pretty sure that both boats are over my GVW. With surge brakes and proper following distance I think this truck would have no problem towing either of those boats anywhere I wanted to go. My neighbor has a 28 Mako that hasn't been in the water since the second year he had it. It was a beautiful boat, but he hasn't washed it once since he parked it. Two years ago he took the tarps off and had it serviced with hopes of fishing it the following spring. Dumped a couple thousand dollars into it getting old fuel pumped out, the injectors on the twin 250 Mercs rebuilt, then blew the Cummin's in his Ram 2500 up. Had to buy a new truck, now he can't afford to take the boat out. I'd love to buy it, but he never fished it offshore and I'd probably have to put 10K worth of electronics in it, new tires, serviced again. He doesn't realize how much damage letting a boat like that sit does to it. He paid $90,000 for it 12-15 years ago. The same boat today is $148,000. I'm just not in the pay grade to own a big boat.


That's pretty good for that little truck/motor. 
I need to get the little 2hp Honda outboard on the trash can to make sure the pump is working, then I also have an older Honda 5.5 outboard I should get upstairs and run as it's been a while. I may someday get something with a 25hp outboard, but that's more than I need unless it is a jested for running in the river, then I'd need at least 110hp  . It can get costly real quick, especially for such a short season, I did however buy a new fishing license yesterday, it fit's the budget . Hope to take the square back canoe out fishing next weekend with my boy, we had it out on Saturday for a 2hr float trip which was fun, until we got to the end and realized my wife's keys were in the other car where we put in at lol. Nice guy gave me a ride up to the launch, if I would have know he was going to be there I wouldn't have spotted the other car.
I think you should tell the neighbor you'll take his boat out to keep everything working properly as long as he pays for the repairs.


----------



## Plowboy83

We had a good fishing trip up to the high country. We all caught about 40-60 trout each fished Stanford Lakes and Chittiden lake not to bad for only 1 day of fishing


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 837961
> View attachment 837962
> View attachment 837963
> View attachment 837964
> View attachment 837965
> View attachment 837966
> We had a good fishing trip up to the high country. We all caught about 40-60 trout each fished Stanford Lakes and Chittiden lake not to bad for only 1 day of fishing


Beautiful!


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> That's pretty good for that little truck/motor.
> I need to get the little 2hp Honda outboard on the trash can to make sure the pump is working, then I also have an older Honda 5.5 outboard I should get upstairs and run as it's been a while. I may someday get something with a 25hp outboard, but that's more than I need unless it is a jested for running in the river, then I'd need at least 110hp  . It can get costly real quick, especially for such a short season, I did however buy a new fishing license yesterday, it fit's the budget . Hope to take the square back canoe out fishing next weekend with my boy, we had it out on Saturday for a 2hr float trip which was fun, until we got to the end and realized my wife's keys were in the other car where we put in at lol. Nice guy gave me a ride up to the launch, if I would have know he was going to be there I wouldn't have spotted the other car.
> I think you should tell the neighbor you'll take his boat out to keep everything working properly as long as he pays for the repairs.


Lol. My son did the same thing on a float trip Sunday. They didn't find anyone nice so a couple of them had to walk a few miles. I was beginning to wonder when he didn't come home till 10pm!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Lol. My son did the same thing on a float trip Sunday. They didn't find anyone nice so a couple of them had to walk a few miles. I was beginning to wonder when he didn't come home till 10pm!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It happens lol.
Walking wasn't much of an option as it was about 5 miles and we had the kids with us. I almost called AAA to have them come unlock the car as there was a set of keys inside, if my truck was there I would have just crawled under and got a spare.
I was wondering if we were going to get drenched because a storm was moving in, then I thought I'm going to have to move quick at the landing and then it hit me that she left her purse in the van and I asked, somewhat figuring what the response was going to be. 
I'm sure next time we will both remember, until we forget  .


----------



## svk

Wow crazy day here. 

Slept in (never happens) got to work and then ended up helping a guy who wanted some furniture and housewares our Lions club had in storage. Two and a half hours later we had hauled 4 pickup loads of stuff out of storage to his house. A win for everyone!

Back to work again and a crazy rain shower just blew in from out of nowhere.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 837961
> View attachment 837962
> View attachment 837963
> View attachment 837964
> View attachment 837965
> View attachment 837966
> We had a good fishing trip up to the high country. We all caught about 40-60 trout each fished Stanford Lakes and Chittiden lake not to bad for only 1 day of fishing



I haven’t heard of those lakes, are they out of Clover Meadow?

I‘ve rode in the mountains on horseback three times. Huntington area, and Courtright area.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I feel like death warmed over. I feel like someone pulled me through a knot hole, tied the rope around my feet and pulled back through backwards. Went fishing yesterday in the Norfolk Canyon, about 70 miles offshore from Chincotegue Va. My buddy's wife and kids took his truck home so we had to use mine to put the boat in the water on the other side of the Island. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a pic of the little 2.7 F150 with a 26 foot, tri axle, Sea Cat on the back. If the wife says I can't get a boat because my truck won't pull it, I have proof it will. It had no trouble with the boat. Story of the trip is over on the boating/fishing thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you couldn't tell, I'm the fat guy on the left that looks like death warmed over.



I assumed you look knackered because you're holding up the biggest fish. Enjoy that tuna


----------



## chipper1

Cut up some branches that had fallen in the yard, had a nice sized elm about 5-6" that went in the fire pit with everything but one stick of black locust . Made 3 nice 4-5" rounds out of it that I put on the front of the woodpile for 2 seasons from now, I had robbed a few armloads off there at the end of the season.
Don't think I posted this here.
I finished noodling the hard maple and bagged all the noodles for the chickens that will be here probably this weekend. I got a total of 7 burlap bags packed with noodles from all 7 rounds that were on the front of the trailer. The blocks got thrown on the need to split green wood pile(two buckets worth) along with a bucket of black locust and elm. The blocks were leftovers from making noodles lol, waste not want not .
I wanted to run the 372xpg out of fuel as the cylinder is getting swapped out for a ported one, and the one with the 371 sticker is also a 372 I recently acquired that needed to be ran, it did a great job with the 24".


----------



## Plowboy83

mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t heard of those lakes, are they out of Clover Meadow?
> 
> I‘ve rode in the mountains on horseback three times. Huntington area, and Courtright area.


Yeah Ansel Adams wilderness on the east side of Yosemite national park the other side of the mountain in the back ground is Yosemite. I you ever want to go on a fishing trip let me know I have 5 head and my buddies have a lot more


----------



## Hinerman

sean donato said:


> View attachment 837933
> 
> Finally got him. Seen him last night as I was getting ready to let the dog out. Ran got the 22 mag. It seen me, but i got him on the run. Just so made it in his hole before he expired.



What is it? I don’t see anything.


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowgirl is jealous of the fishing photos. For my 40th birthday, she organised a trip to a remote spot right up near the northernmost tip of Oz called Haggerstone Island (https://www.haggerstoneisland.com.au/). A bit above our pay grade but special occasion. But you're fishing the Great Barrier Reef in a large area that doesn't generally see a fisherman. Cowgirl pulled this guy in on a handline.




That's Lucy behind the fish, faithful companion, bait thief and licker of fish as they come aboard.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Beautiful!


Absolutely! 

Always enjoy photos from the guys that live in stunning, untouched countryside! Absolutely stunning, and as a London boy it's so enjoyable to see as I'm surrounded by urban sprawl (and the UK does have some great countryside.... But nothing like the wide open spaces in America!)


----------



## sean donato

Hinerman said:


> What is it? I don’t see anything.


The groundhog I've been after. Or at least the rear half of him that didnt make it down his hole.


----------



## svk

Nice morning here. 54 and partly cloudy. 

Just work today although I need to run over the the volunteer project at the park to stake some new shoots from the shrub there to train them in the right locations so the grow uniformly. I guess since I’m the jack of all trades in these things I get to do all of the projects lol. Not that I’m complaining as the memorial is in memory of a very good young man.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Always enjoy photos from the guys that live in stunning, untouched countryside! Absolutely stunning, and as a London boy it's so enjoyable to see as I'm surrounded by urban sprawl (and the UK does have some great countryside.... But nothing like the wide open spaces in America!)


You should come over and we could go check some of them out  .
Even living here, having drove truck for 20yrs, and being born in California I've not seen most of the country NW of the Mississippi River, but I have been to Whistler Blackcomb in British Columbia, which was awesome.
Even so I'm grateful to live in the great state of Michigan, it's beautiful as well, just not as grand as in the mountains.
I think there's beauty all around us, and if we are looking to see it we will.
Here's a picture I took on the 11th at a buddies place in the city.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I feel like death warmed over. I feel like someone pulled me through a knot hole, tied the rope around my feet and pulled back through backwards. Went fishing yesterday in the Norfolk Canyon, about 70 miles offshore from Chincotegue Va. My buddy's wife and kids took his truck home so we had to use mine to put the boat in the water on the other side of the Island. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a pic of the little 2.7 F150 with a 26 foot, tri axle, Sea Cat on the back. If the wife says I can't get a boat because my truck won't pull it, I have proof it will. It had no trouble with the boat. Story of the trip is over on the boating/fishing thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you couldn't tell, I'm the fat guy on the left that looks like death warmed over.


You and me brother. Been sick since last week. Thought my cough was just the dust at logging site but you dont get a fever from that. Waiting on my covid test . Feel like I'm hacking up a lung


----------



## LondonNeil

Dry, unproductive continuous cough? Fever, ? Lost taste? If breathing gets short get on the phone.


----------



## SS396driver

LondonNeil said:


> Dry, unproductive continuous cough? Fever, ? Lost taste? If breathing gets short get on the phone.


All but loss of taste or appetite. I have had worse in 2005 I had a lung infection that would get better with meds then start again. One night in my kitchen i had an attack so bad I got a sharp pain left side of my chest and arm, Ambulance ride to hospital hooked up to machines . Everything normal they did a cat scan and promptly put me on a drip of antibiotics because of a sac of puss in my left lung the size of a softball. Pain was I coughed so hard i broke three ribs on my left side.

If its covid it ain't so bad.


----------



## svk

I was reeling on Sunday for several hours of mowing Saturday. My allergies are still flared up despite doubling up on allergy meds.


----------



## JustJeff

My tree service buddy, bless his heart, dropped off a load directly on my fire pit. My daughter decided she wants friends over for a fire. I didn't want to block up this wood yet because I want to split the rounds I have already first. So I made a set of forks for my little tractor. A galvanized fence or sign post I had laying around. Weld a piece across to keep times from wobbling about. Bind it on with whatever chain I had. It works brilliantly and carried way more than I expected. Best thing fabricated for the tractor yet. I feel like doc in back to the future when he finds out one of his inventions actually works!


















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Had to unload this small load of ash i picked up from the FIL's place with his truck, trailer, and *ahem* wheelbarrow. This is just a portion of what I cut that was down across his trails. Plenty more left for next time. 


I had to unload to go pick up this. 


And this..


This all came from my new old work new best friend. He bought a house with property this year (and a *nice* barn) and wants to clear some of it. I'll probably get more from him.

Plus I'm going for wood hoarder of the month for June. I may be ahead of a couple of the normal contenders but there is some new blood here making a run for it also. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## Philbert

*I was really scrounging . . .*

I mentioned passing by some tree removals in my neighborhood, because I just have no place to put the wood. Then, a few days ago I received a few things to test, and all I had was some _really _dry, small diameter wood: would not be a fair test, unless I could try them in some larger wood, a few different species, or at least some greener wood as well. Asked around. Even posted a FaceBook 'ask'. Got an offer 2 hours away(!). Watched the news for several days after some really strong winds we had. Nothing. Nada. Zilch.

Where is all the wood when you just need a little to make cookies?

Finally, tonight while walking the dog, I found some guys removing a tree a few blocks away. They had already loaded their trailer, and were about to leave, but let me grab a few pieces to haul home in my car. 

Man, logs don't grow on trees around here. . . .

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 837961
> View attachment 837962
> View attachment 837963
> View attachment 837964
> View attachment 837965
> View attachment 837966
> We had a good fishing trip up to the high country. We all caught about 40-60 trout each fished Stanford Lakes and Chittiden lake not to bad for only 1 day of fishing


Wow! That’s awesome! Beautiful country!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Wow! That’s awesome! Beautiful country!



Most don’t know we have such beauty in California, including Californians.

Pictures from a trip my son and I did two years ago. we spent almost a month backpacking.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Most don’t know we have such beauty in California, including Californians.
> 
> Pictures from a trip my son and I did two years ago. we spent almost a month backpacking.


Yeah I didn’t know. Very nice! That would have been a fun trip! I need to figure out how to do that full time and still be able to pay my bills...


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Most don’t know we have such beauty in California, including Californians.
> 
> Pictures from a trip my son and I did two years ago. we spent almost a month backpacking.



I know! I spent a month skiing in California when I was 18, in the Sierra Nevadas. Lake Tahoe, beautiful area. Met some of the undergraduates of Dartmouth. One of the best times of my life, apart from wedding day, birth of kids, highest batting score etc. I still remember her name.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Most don’t know we have such beauty in California, including Californians.
> 
> Pictures from a trip my son and I did two years ago. we spent almost a month backpacking.


You make me jealous as the heat and humidity are on the increase here in the St. Louis area.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> You and me brother. Been sick since last week. Thought my cough was just the dust at logging site but you dont get a fever from that. Waiting on my covid test . Feel like I'm hacking up a lung


Sounds like you are sick. I was just 64 year old tired. Back in my early 30’s I stayed up 54 hours straight driving on a fishing trip, fishing all day and night, then driving home. My neighbor said he would drive because I had already been up 24 hours. Turned out he had a suspended DL. I wouldn’t let him drive my truck with my boat on the back, so I did it all. I survived that one, got a good night sleep, and was ready to do it again. Today I’m just starting to feel good again from Monday’s trip.

Get the test and take care. We had to get the test after my daughter tested positive at work. We knew we never got close to her, but she was worried she would give it to me. Everyone at home tested negative.


----------



## rarefish383

alleyyooper said:


> Whistle pig, wood chuck AKA ground hog is very good eatting. They are vegertarians ya know. Just remember when you clean them to remove the glands under the forearms.
> 
> I have a 22 hornet set up to shoot reduced loads for squirrels and such. speeds range from 1500 FPS 22LR area and 1800 FPS 22 mag speed area.
> The 220 swift is fine for removing them from Soy Bean fields at any range over 25 yards too.
> 
> Groundhogs have musk glands in their armpits. YOU MUST REMOVE THESE IF YOU DON’T WANT TO THROW UP FROM THE STINK OF BRAISED MUSK GLANDS AS THEY BOIL AWAY!
> 
> *Braised Groundhog Recipe*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 1 (5 to 6 pound) groundhog, cut into 6 serving pieces
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 3/4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth
> 2 medium onions, chopped
> 3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme, chopped
> 3/4 stick unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon size pieces
> 2 1/2 cups dry white wine
> 1/3 cup Dijon mustard
> 1/4 cup whole grain mustard
> *Directions*
> 
> 
> Rinse the groundhog pieces, remove any fat, and cut out the glands underneath the front legs and armpits, then pat the meat dry. Season with 1 tablespoon Kosher salt and 1 teaspoon pepper.
> Heat the oil in a large heavy skillet, then brown the meat, in batches. This will take about 5 minutes per batch. Transfer the meat to a medium heavy pot. Reserve the skillet.
> Add the broth to the pot.
> Pour off any fat from skillet, then add the onions, garlic, thyme, and 3 tablespoons butter and cook over medium heat, stirring and scraping up any brown bits, until onions are softened. This will take about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Add the wine and boil until the liquid is reduced by half. This will take about 8 minutes.
> Pour the mixture over the groundhog. Cover the pot and bring to a gentle simmer over medium heat. Braise the groundhog until it is very tender. This will take 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
> Transfer the groundhog to a serving dish and keep warm.
> Bring the liquid in the pot to a boil and reduce it to about 3 cups. This will take about 10 minutes. Whisk in the mustards. Remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining 3 tablespoons butter, swirling the pot until incorporated. Season sauce with salt and pepper and pour over the groundhog.
> 
> Yes the other critters have to eat too. But don't give them whistle pig, fine fare for any human.
> 
> Give them Coyotes to fill their belly on.
> 
> Al


I have friends always after me to dispatch ground hogs for them, my MIL has one camped out under her steps. I just don’t like to shoot things I don’t eat, so the recipe makes it tempting. It’s just when I was younger, my buddy saw a baby hog running along a foundation and we stopped and caught it. Made a great pet. It would lay on the dash of his truck and sleep. When it got bigger his grand parents would come over every night and give it a Nutty Buddy ice cream cone. It would sit up and eat the cone just like a kid, but didn’t make a mess. I know they ruin everything they get near, so I don’t mind others picking them off, I just tolerate them, but my dogs keep them out of my yard, so not much to tolerate.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> You make me jealous as the heat and humidity are on the increase here in the St. Louis area.


I did a 10 day hike with my son at the Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico 10 years ago. We were out there the week of the Fourth of July. Our treck was 85 miles, not including the four mountains we climbed. Temps were in the 90’s with no humidity. I guess for what you might call a canned hike, it was a blast. Had to pack all our food, purify all our water from streams. The highest mountain we climbed was a little over 12,000 feet. Back home in MD, it was hitting 100 degrees with 85 percent humidity. Mule Deer every where, Elk, didn’t see any Bear or Rattlers. Waite Phillips of Phillips Petroleum donated Philmont to the Scouts for the good deeds they performed. Now it looks like the old saying, “No good deed goes unpunished”, may be true. I hope the Scouts can survive the turmoil?


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Sounds like you are sick. I was just 64 year old tired. Back in my early 30’s I stayed up 54 hours straight driving on a fishing trip, fishing all day and night, then driving home. My neighbor said he would drive because I had already been up 24 hours. Turned out he had a suspended DL. I wouldn’t let him drive my truck with my boat on the back, so I did it all. I survived that one, got a good night sleep, and was ready to do it again. Today I’m just starting to feel good again from Monday’s trip.
> 
> Get the test and take care. We had to get the test after my daughter tested positive at work. We knew we never got close to her, but she was worried she would give it to me. Everyone at home tested negative.


Still waiting on the test results called this morning still pending . Have to call back after 1pm . They are swamped right now because we just went into phase 3 . And in order for people to go back to work they need the test .


----------



## MustangMike

I am very disappointed to have learned that my favorite beer, Sam Adams Cream Stout has been discontinued!

I guess dark beers are just not popular, but this one had a unique nutty taste that I liked quite a bit.

I will miss it. Just drinking the regular Sam Adams and the Yuengling Black and Tan now.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I am very disappointed to have learned that my favorite beer, Sam Adams Cream Stout has been discontinued!
> 
> I guess dark beers are just not popular, but this one had a unique nutty taste that I liked quite a bit.
> 
> I will miss it. Just drinking the regular Sam Adams and the Yuengling Black and Tan now.


My favorite was Kraftig, a St. Louis brew by one of the Busch relatives, I believe. Sadly, it went under due to all the micro brewery competition.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I am very disappointed to have learned that my favorite beer, Sam Adams Cream Stout has been discontinued!
> 
> I guess dark beers are just not popular, but this one had a unique nutty taste that I liked quite a bit.
> 
> I will miss it. Just drinking the regular Sam Adams and the Yuengling Black and Tan now.


That is too bad.

I do not get it, people buy up all of the shitty tasting IPA's but ignore all of the darker beers that actually have real taste.....Slap an IPA label on it and people will buy it. Bitter is not a desirable taste!! Pour that stuff down the drain LOL


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I am very disappointed to have learned that my favorite beer, Sam Adams Cream Stout has been discontinued!
> 
> I guess dark beers are just not popular, but this one had a unique nutty taste that I liked quite a bit.
> 
> I will miss it. Just drinking the regular Sam Adams and the Yuengling Black and Tan now.


Everyone wants IPA's . I like this stout


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> You make me jealous as the heat and humidity are on the increase here in the St. Louis area.



Yes, very nice up there during the day. Cool or even cold at night. We had a night just below Forester Pass at 29 degrees, in late August. It was probably over 100 degrees daytime down here in the Central Valley. 70 ish overnight. The previous nights were nicer though. I love it up there.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> You make me jealous as the heat and humidity are on the increase here in the St. Louis area.


I did a 10 day hike with my son at the Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico 10 years ago. We were out there the week of the Fourth of July. Our treck was 85 miles, not including the four mountains we climbed. Temps were in the 90’s with no humidity. I guess for what you might call a canned hike, it was a blast. Had to pack all our food, purify all our water from streams. The highest mountain we climbed was a little over 12,000 feet. Back home in MD, it was hitting 100 degrees with 85 percent humidity. Mule Deer every where, Elk, didn’t see any Bear or Rattlers.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> I have friends always after me to dispatch ground hogs for them, my MIL has one camped out under her steps. I just don’t like to shoot things I don’t eat, so the recipe makes it tempting. It’s just when I was younger, my buddy saw a baby hog running along a foundation and we stopped and caught it. Made a great pet. It would lay on the dash of his truck and sleep. When it got bigger his grand parents would come over every night and give it a Nutty Buddy ice cream cone. It would sit up and eat the cone just like a kid, but didn’t make a mess. I know they ruin everything they get near, so I don’t mind others picking them off, I just tolerate them, but my dogs keep them out of my yard, so not much to tolerate.


If they are off in the woods, or at my but hole neighbors they are safe. But they like to dig close to my drain filed, so they gots to go.


----------



## MustangMike

A few years ago I was at the Range with my 220 Swift … and one starts walking across the field! Can't shoot them there … was very frustrating!


----------



## MustangMike

A pic of the Red Oak bench that went to my Daughter's last week, and a pic of the little Chestnut Oak bench we re-finished on Monday.

All 3 Grandkids helped. The boys (11 + 13) helped with the sanding, using a belt sander, and my 5 year old Granddaughter brushed away the sawdust with a dust pan brush.

We stripped off the Semi Transparent stain that did not reveal much wood grain and replaced it with Spar Urethane. I think it looks much better!


----------



## H-Ranch

2 loads from the FIL's downed ash trees plus a few sticks from the tops of the pine logs.




These won't count as part of the tree service score of 18 thus far. Cut most of the spruce left from that but none of it is split yet.


----------



## muad

muad said:


> Someone talk me off a ledge... $350 at my fav local dealer...
> 
> View attachment 837066
> View attachment 837067
> View attachment 837068



Brought this girl home today. Wow is all I gotta say. I think I just became a 346 fan boy. 

Used it to fell a few small trees over in an area we're clearing for the cattle (well, they're helping us clear it). Had a couple old HVBW logs laying there that the previous owner must had piled up. I was very impressed. She's running an 18" .325, so I guess I'll get to try one on the Binford  

Hoping to touch the chain up, and cut some cookies this weekend, then I think I'll throw my 16" .325 on it.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> A few years ago I was at the Range with my 220 Swift … and one starts walking across the field! Can't shoot them there … was very frustrating!


I had several times where I would hit the range to do an accuracy evaluation or sight in a rifle, and a woodchuck(s) would show up. I've killed a bunch out there. Last time I went, there were 5 red fox pups playing. I left them be, I like fox.


----------



## U&A

Thank you Brett for fixing my chain that I completely destroyed. Came out looking real nice! You saved more than I thought you could and its sharp as all get out!

I appreciate it sir!!

Im going to study how you ground this chain to see what i can learn.

FYI: you forgot to throw that big oak round on your trailer before you left[emoji23][emoji23]

And gosh dang thanks for the help too!!

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> I had several times where I would hit the range to do an accuracy evaluation or sight in a rifle, and a woodchuck(s) would show up. I've killed a bunch out there. Last time I went, there were 5 red fox pups playing. I left them be, I like fox.


We have a range at our hunting camp. Can kill the piggy's that dig in the back stop. Kinda like whack a mole some times. I'll be taking my wife up next friday. Should be fun.


----------



## svk

We scrounged some scroungers last night. Meet Phoebe and Rachel


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Brought this girl home today. Wow is all I gotta say. I think I just became a 346 fan boy.
> 
> Used it to fell a few small trees over in an area we're clearing for the cattle (well, they're helping us clear it). Had a couple old HVBW logs laying there that the previous owner must had piled up. I was very impressed. She's running an 18" .325, so I guess I'll get to try one on the Binford
> 
> Hoping to touch the chain up, and cut some cookies this weekend, then I think I'll throw my 16" .325 on it.


Was that an OE or NE? Either way an awesome saw.


----------



## MustangMike

My other Daughter visited on Father's day, and now she wants a bench too, so I'm working on this Hickory one and it is kicking my A$$!

It has very unique live edge, which I'm trying to preserve, and sanding Hickory by hand is an exercise in frustration, even with 60 grit paper!

Since others have asked before, this is how I do a half round leg on a flat bench. (the bench is up side down in the pics).


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Thank you Brett for fixing my chain that I completely destroyed. Came out looking real nice! You saved more than I thought you could and its sharp as all get out!
> 
> I appreciate it sir!!
> 
> Im going to study how you ground this chain to see what i can learn.
> 
> FYI: you forgot to throw that big oak round on your trailer before you left[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> And gosh dang thanks for the help too!!
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You're welcome .
I ground it to remove the worst of the damage(which was a lot ) and then hand filed it. Hopefully it cuts okay.

I'll swing back by and grab that round up, we can chunk it up with that fresh chain .

Glad you found that pin.
Thanks for the piccaroon .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Brought this girl home today. Wow is all I gotta say. I think I just became a 346 fan boy.
> 
> Used it to fell a few small trees over in an area we're clearing for the cattle (well, they're helping us clear it). Had a couple old HVBW logs laying there that the previous owner must had piled up. I was very impressed. She's running an 18" .325, so I guess I'll get to try one on the Binford
> 
> Hoping to touch the chain up, and cut some cookies this weekend, then I think I'll throw my 16" .325 on it.


.
Congrats.
I've always considered the 254 to be like a big 346 as far as power and weight(obviously it came way before the 346)


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> A few years ago I was at the Range with my 220 Swift … and one starts walking across the field! Can't shoot them there … was very frustrating!


Wouldn't that have been blowing them up though lol.
I got my new rounds yesterday, had to try out a few of them, although it was on a lot, not a whistle pig. They look real nice, I cut off the ballistic tip off the ones I had and the new ones were way longer with a very small hollow point.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> We scrounged some scroungers last night. Meet Phoebe and Rachel
> 
> View attachment 838510



Siblings? They look like good pals. How do they get on with your other recent-ish scrounger?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> We scrounged some scroungers last night. Meet Phoebe and Rachel
> 
> View attachment 838510


Kittehs!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Was that an OE or NE? Either way an awesome saw.


It's a newer 50cc model, so I assume NE?


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> .
> Congrats.
> I've always considered the 254 to be like a big 346 as far as power and weight(obviously it came way before the 346)


I LOVE my 254, but man this 346 is nice.

You guys are a terrible influence. It seems as though I'm slowly moving to the orange side of the force...


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Siblings? They look like good pals. How do they get on with your other recent-ish scrounger?


These are siblings. Joey (9 months old) isn’t a huge fan yet but she’s starting to tolerate them. 


muad said:


> Kittehs!!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Wouldn't that have been blowing them up though lol.
> I got my new rounds yesterday, had to try out a few of them, although it was on a lot, not a whistle pig. They look real nice, I cut off the ballistic tip off the ones I had and the new ones were way longer with a very small hollow point.



The factory Norma 48 grain bullet loads do not even open on them, I think the bullets were intended for big game! My 52 and 53 gr Hps do a nice job, but nothing like Factory 130 - 270 win loads, they near cut woodchucks in half! Too soft (IMO) for big game hunting unless you are in an open field.

If you want to have fun with the kids, fill a coffee can with water and put a cap on it and shoot is with the swift! When you move up to 5 gal buckets, the 300 Win Mag does a much better job!

The Norma Factory loads were the most accurate bullet I ever shot from the gun. They would put holes in holes at 100 yds.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> The factory Norma 48 grain bullet loads do not even open on them, I think the bullets were intended for big game! My 52 and 53 gr Hps do a nice job, but nothing like Factory 130 - 270 win loads, they near cut woodchucks in half! Too soft (IMO) for big game hunting unless you are in an open field.
> 
> If you want to have fun with the kids, fill a coffee can with water and put a cap on it and shoot is with the swift! When you move up to 5 gal buckets, the 300 Win Mag does a much better job!
> 
> The Norma Factory loads were the most accurate bullet I ever shot from the gun. They would put holes in holes at 100 yds.




My favorite load for whistlepigs is Australian Outback (ADI)'s 55gr BlitzKing load in .223. Stupid accurate, and the blitzkings are destructive.


----------



## MustangMike

My Ruger American Rifle in 223 loves the Hornady 52 gr BTHP.


----------



## SS396driver

My preferred cartridge for the 30-06 . Works well on deer and coyotes. Haven't tried it on zombies yet


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> My preferred cartridge for the 30-06 . Works well on deer and coyotes. Haven't tried it on zombies yetView attachment 838623
> View attachment 838624



I like M2AP in my Garand  Works good on just about everything. LOL


----------



## svk

Not that anyone cares but 1 in 3000 calico cats are male and only 1 in 10,000 calico cats are fertile male. The majority of male calicos are sterile. 

I was just reading up to see if there was an odd chance that we had a male amongst the two new ones. Joey has been in heat, she is definitely female LOL.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Not that anyone cares...


What does that have to do with anything on this thread? LOL. It may be one bit of useless knowledge that hasn't come up here before, but lots of useless knowledge has been posted.


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> My preferred cartridge for the 30-06 . Works well on deer and coyotes. Haven't tried it on zombies yetView attachment 838623
> View attachment 838624


I shoot sst in my .338 win mag. Never not gotten a deer or larger sized animal with them. Love the v max for the .223/ 5.56. 
The 22 mag is currently shooting 40 gr hp, but once I'm out it's getting 30 grain v max and accutips.
Pic of some of the collection is last.


----------



## MustangMike

In my Ruger American Rifle I load Barnes 168 gr TTSX fairly hot. Modern bolt guns can take 270 Win pressure, which is higher than 30-06 factory load pressure.

They did the best in my bullet testing, and I took the 8pt with it this year.


----------



## muad

Using up some cookies.


----------



## H-Ranch

Only got 2 loads in tonight. Walnut chunks and the wonderwood, spruce!


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Only got 2 loads in tonight. Walnut chunks and the wonderwood, spruce!
> View attachment 838762
> 
> View attachment 838761



What's walnut? Is it some relative of this HVBW that I keep reading about on Craigslist ads that say I should be paying people big $$ to take trees down that are hanging over the house, powerlines and @rarefish383 's next fishing boat?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> What's walnut? Is it some relative of this HVBW that I keep reading about on Craigslist ads that say I should be paying people big $$ to take trees down that are hanging over the house, powerlines and @rarefish383 's next fishing boat?


Gotta get you come bro


----------



## sean donato

Those people are nuttier then a squirrel. Lol.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Those people are nuttier then a squirrel. Lol.


Yep, I been trying selling them some oceanfront property, Iowa.
They said as soon as the get they tree sold they will make a down payment  .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The factory Norma 48 grain bullet loads do not even open on them, I think the bullets were intended for big game! My 52 and 53 gr Hps do a nice job, but nothing like Factory 130 - 270 win loads, they near cut woodchucks in half! Too soft (IMO) for big game hunting unless you are in an open field.
> 
> If you want to have fun with the kids, fill a coffee can with water and put a cap on it and shoot is with the swift! When you move up to 5 gal buckets, the 300 Win Mag does a much better job!
> 
> The Norma Factory loads were the most accurate bullet I ever shot from the gun. They would put holes in holes at 100 yds.


Do those have a big rounded tip?
Funny, I don't think I've ever shot a swift before. I've shot a lot of oddball rounds though through the yrs, mainly when I was younger.
I was at my dads the other day and I almost took some pictures, maybe I'll get some of his shelves later. He was looking up the prices on the 17HMR's and was surprised at the prices, I ended up finding a better price than he did, being an FFL dealer(purchasing agent for a club) he was a bit surprised. He also wanted to make sure he had enough 17s, we went and looked and he had like 7 or 8 boxes lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Gotta get you come bro
> View attachment 838763


I hope you sent them the HVBW video.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> What's walnut? Is it some relative of this HVBW that I keep reading about on Craigslist ads that say I should be paying people big $$ to take trees down that are hanging over the house, powerlines and @rarefish383 's next fishing boat?


This Is English walnut that I got from the tree service score. This is the first time I've dealt with it. Not as widely known for being highly valuable like black walnut, but maybe only because it is less common? (That should make it even MORE valuable!) I did have to suppress my laughter when the tree service guy told me how highly valuable it was and that I should look it up on the internet to see what people would pay for it. 

It has an interesting grain and I may cut a couple of boards for my brother to do some woodworking, but the value for most of it will be for heating my house.


----------



## H-Ranch

Able to get 2 quick loads in this morning before everyone was up and I'm off to work on other things.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Do those have a big rounded tip?



My brain must be loosing it a bit … Looked at the box, they are 50 grain semi-pointed soft points with a (on the box) Muzzle Velocity of 4,110 FPS!

They just make a pencil hole through the woodchuck and they run before they die.

My Hp loads anchor them on the spot.


----------



## djg james

I noodled some Red Bud today for bowl blanks. I was wondering if Red Bud was rot resistant like Bk Locust and Bk Walnut are? I use those noodles in my flower beds as mulch. Previously I used wood chips from the tree guy, but they would decay after a year and then act as compost. Weeds would start to grow despite a weed barrier. I hate to pitch the Red Bud noodles if I can use them.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Gotta get you come bro
> View attachment 838763



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

85 degrees today and currently 85% humidity..... PERFECT day to swing the fiskars[emoji1787][emoji1787]







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Plenty humid here. Scrounged up a lake trout last night and had it for breakfast this morning.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Had plans to split a load of wood this morning. Was amazingly able to sleep in so did that instead. Then I ended up working on AC drains. 

We have our first annual road association picnic this afternoon. Surprisingly only 4 of 13 owners are attending. Not sure if the low attendance is Covid related or not but we’ll have a good time without them.


----------



## H-Ranch

One like this:


And two like this:


----------



## muad

First time messing with a trigger on a 3-series Husky. Was tuning my Buddy's 359 that just got a new Zama 175 carb installed, and the trigger started acting funny. Sometimes you would pull it and it worked, other times it did nothing. Messaged the owner of my favorite stihl/husky dealer (who did all the work on it), and he walked me through popping the grip safety off to get to the trigger. 

Ended up the small tab that goes on the end of the throttle rod fell off. He's ordering me a new one, but for the time being I used some silicone on this one and reinstalled it. It looked to be in good shape. She's cutting pretty good with a 20" 3/8, but I bet my 254 would stomp it. 

Now it's time to take the kids to Twisty Treat for some ice cream! I hope y'all are having a blessed day!


----------



## Cowboy254

U&A said:


> 85 degrees today and currently 85% humidity..... PERFECT day to swing the fiskars[emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



I generally wear protection when I'm splitting - steel caps and eye protection - but I've never felt the need to take a handgun. Is that for the really stubborn rounds? "Split or I'll shoot you!!"


----------



## Cowboy254

Decided that the burn pile had to go today and figured that the cypress I picked up a few weeks back could use tidying up. Some of the longer and knottier bits I noodled into little pieces for firestarter and because Cowgirl wanted a couple of bags for the vege garden. Also ended up with some nice square kindling. 







Pretty easy fiskaring




Some of those noodles from the MMWS 241 with .325 chain weren't bad. Don't get these out of Aussie hardwood.




Ended up laying out the cypress on the big peppermint logs I have there until I work out what to do with it. 




I got the cypress to help burn down coals but I have since realised that if I burn blue gum overnight and peppermint through the day, the peppermint burns down all the coals to virtually nothing so the cypress is largely redundant. Stihl, I have a few boxes of good noodles and Cowgirl has a couple of garbage bags full too and I'm sure I'll find a use for the cypress one way or another.


----------



## LondonNeil

If you don't burn 24/7 then keep some of the cypress for getting started, it's easy to get lit and burns fast and hot to warn the stove and flue, and house, fast. Otherwise for you.... Yes largely redundant I imagine. You are spoilt for primo quality firewood! I'm jealous!


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> I generally wear protection when I'm splitting - steel caps and eye protection - but I've never felt the need to take a handgun. Is that for the really stubborn rounds? "Split or I'll shoot you!!"



A gun is always with me.....Always. Every second of every day. 

It is only out of the holster because I was sweating like a dog and the gun was getting covered in it. So i set it there while splitting.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

Well, I got a call from Paul the developer to clear a few trees for a septic field 2 weeks ago









Then I got the call for another this weekend



Looks like I'm gonna get wet, raining today.


----------



## dancan

Hey Kiwi , I posted them directly from my phone to the site , any better for loading on dailup ?
A little messed up in the order of pics , I need more practice lol


----------



## SS396driver

Sons neighbor is having this locust taken down and offered it to him ,he doesn't burn but they know I do. So for the next few days my son and the owner are going to stack it at my son's house so I can get it when I feel better. The taller tree is the locust pic is from my sons back porch. Looks to be a few weeks worth of warmth .


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Sons neighbor is having this locust taken down and offered it to him ,he doesn't burn but they know I do. So for the next few days my son and the owner are going to stack it at my son's house do I can get it when I feel better. The taller tree is the locust pic is from my sons back porch. Looks to be a few weeks worth of warmth . View attachment 839096



NICE!

cant EVER pass that wood up!! 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

Got some good news . Covid test came back negative. So I guess it was just a bad cold or regular flu


----------



## svk

88 degrees here today. Helped move some furniture, did some exploring, had brunch, then a trip to town for a couple of new bikes for the younger kids. Out grilling in the shade now to do some meal prep for the week. High 80’s to low 90’s all week here. Luckily we are getting nightly lows in the 60’s.


A few pics from this morning. An area about 45 miles northwest of me where I had never gone before. Truly the “end of the world” back there.


----------



## dancan

Well


Still gotta get it done .


This 100% humidity sucks 
But no time for whinin , giterdone .


----------



## dancan

Paul will pull out the hardwood , I slashed up the pffftfir for him.
Not a stick of Spruce on this cut and run but 3/4 of a cord sugarmaple .
I did cut this one close lol


----------



## LondonNeil

I had another delivery from my new wood guy. It's (European) sycamore. Only a moderate density hard wood but one of my favoured woods as it's consistently easy splitting, and dries easily. Plus delivered is always good. I won't know for sure until it's all CSS, but this lot, along with the horse chestnut from a few weeks ago I think I've about replaced all I burnt last winter and supplies will be back to about 7.5 cord or 2.5 winters


----------



## LondonNeil

Huh? No photo?


----------



## LondonNeil

nope...2 fails trying from the phone, and another on the chrome book.. unless i can get a google embed to work....


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> Got some good news . Covid test came back negative. So I guess it was just bad cold or regular fluView attachment 839134


Glad to hear, hope your better soon.

Finished up the spruce lot Friday, told him he could keep these 2, lol

Rotten white fir and aspen. Now I just need to get mill fine tuned, getting too much flex, power head and tower jump around too much

Mid 50’s today so figured I better try to get a load while it was cooler. I really need a winch

Maybe I should sell the mill and get a winch.
Still trying to decide what would be better, a chainsaw winch, rope capstan, or a electric one mounted on pickup?


----------



## KiwiBro

dancan said:


> Hey Kiwi , I posted them directly from my phone to the site , any better for loading on dailup ?
> A little messed up in the order of pics , I need more practice lol


Thanks for that. Seem better. Still yuge but as I'm the only one with the problem it's unreasonable to ask for anything more (or less). We are broadband but the bastards servicing our area are serial underinvestors wringing every last cent out of every subscriber they can pack into the pipeline.


----------



## H-Ranch

Didn't work much on firewood today although I did get my backup guidance system for the barn installed. Between the 2 posts, that makes about 7 fewer rounds for firewood from the tree service I guess. Actually, after the barn falls down, I'll just dig them up and burn them then.


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> Glad to hear, hope your better soon.
> 
> Finished up the spruce lot Friday, told him he could keep these 2, lolView attachment 839254
> 
> Rotten white fir and aspen. Now I just need to get mill fine tuned, getting too much flex, power head and tower jump around too muchView attachment 839257
> 
> Mid 50’s today so figured I better try to get a load while it was cooler. I really need a winchView attachment 839259
> 
> Maybe I should sell the mill and get a winch.
> Still trying to decide what would be better, a chainsaw winch, rope capstan, or a electric one mounted on pickup?


Thanks feeling better everyday


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> If you don't burn 24/7 then keep some of the cypress for getting started, it's easy to get lit and burns fast and hot to warn the stove and flue, and house, fast. Otherwise for you.... Yes largely redundant I imagine. You are spoilt for primo quality firewood! I'm jealous!



You're right, I can use it for fast starts in shoulder season or if we've been away for a bit and the house is cold.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> nope...2 fails trying from the phone, and another on the chrome book.. unless i can get a google embed to work....



You'll have fun stacking that lot. But, free BTUs...



Logger nate said:


> Glad to hear, hope your better soon.
> 
> Finished up the spruce lot Friday, told him he could keep these 2, lolView attachment 839254
> 
> Rotten white fir and aspen. Now I just need to get mill fine tuned, getting too much flex, power head and tower jump around too muchView attachment 839257
> 
> Mid 50’s today so figured I better try to get a load while it was cooler. I really need a winchView attachment 839259
> 
> Maybe I should sell the mill and get a winch.
> Still trying to decide what would be better, a chainsaw winch, rope capstan, or a electric one mounted on pickup?



I call that "healthy exercise". When I'm on the scrounge, I generally have plenty of time and since I'm a few pounds over fighting weight, I don't mind expending a few more calories. Might be different if I was short on time or scrounging for money.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> You'll have fun stacking that lot. But, free BTUs...


Agreed! All my wood is arb waste so odd lengths, awkward crotches knots, and if I'm a really good boy there's the nails, wire and brick too. My stacks are 4 foot wide as it works best like that along one fence of my garden but it means at least I have a chance of keeping them upright. Longer and neater splits go on the outside and the uglies in the middle.
I have however noticed that with my usual I guy he bucks stuff up smaller, ready for people like me to collect in a car, and he tended to buck neatly, as if keeping the firewood use in mind. Combine that with me picking over the pile and passing over the worst crotches and punky bits and overall it is much better than when I get a load delivered. Hence I'm sort of trading time spent in the car to go and collect against time spent with the saw


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Yep, I been trying selling them some oceanfront property, Iowa.
> They said as soon as the get they tree sold they will make a down payment  .


I’ve been rooting for global warming, it’ll make my property in the mountains of WV beach front. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Do those have a big rounded tip?
> Funny, I don't think I've ever shot a swift before. I've shot a lot of oddball rounds though through the yrs, mainly when I was younger.
> I was at my dads the other day and I almost took some pictures, maybe I'll get some of his shelves later. He was looking up the prices on the 17HMR's and was surprised at the prices, I ended up finding a better price than he did, being an FFL dealer(purchasing agent for a club) he was a bit surprised. He also wanted to make sure he had enough 17s, we went and looked and he had like 7 or 8 boxes lol.


If you do shows keep your eyes open for Norma 71 grain 228’s. Also Sisk 228’s. Getting hard to find fodder for my 22 HiPower. Introduced in 1912, discontinued around 1940. Essentially a 30-30 necked down to .228.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Plenty humid here. Scrounged up a lake trout last night and had it for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I’m having crab omelets for breakfast this morning. Call them my 2-3-4 omelets. Two crabs, three eggs and four different cheeses. Optional medium to hot salsa on the side.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> 88 degrees here today. Helped move some furniture, did some exploring, had brunch, then a trip to town for a couple of new bikes for the younger kids. Out grilling in the shade now to do some meal prep for the week. High 80’s to low 90’s all week here. Luckily we are getting nightly lows in the 60’s.
> 
> 
> A few pics from this morning. An area about 45 miles northwest of me where I had never gone before. Truly the “end of the world” back there.
> View attachment 839167
> View attachment 839168
> View attachment 839169
> View attachment 839170
> View attachment 839171


I’d take that cab over any day. I passed up a 48 F5 Ford years ago, should have grabbed it. It was a package deal, came with a 48 F1 pickup.


----------



## svk

Woke up to 64 degrees and steady rain. Supposed to rain today then T storms tomorrow and Wednesday.  Then back to hot, the high temp for Friday is upgraded to 94.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I noodled some Red Bud today for bowl blanks. I was wondering if Red Bud was rot resistant like Bk Locust and Bk Walnut are? I use those noodles in my flower beds as mulch. Previously I used wood chips from the tree guy, but they would decay after a year and then act as compost. Weeds would start to grow despite a weed barrier. I hate to pitch the Red Bud noodles if I can use them.


Hey James.
I'm not sure whether the red bud is rot resistant, but I've found that the black walnut is not rot resistant, it's actually one of the worse for rot resistance.
Black locust on the other hand is great!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I’ve been rooting for global warming, it’ll make my property in the mountains of WV beach front. Good luck with your sale.


Let me know once you achieve beach front, I'm running a bit low lol.


rarefish383 said:


> If you do shows keep your eyes open for Norma 71 grain 228’s. Also Sisk 228’s. Getting hard to find fodder for my 22 HiPower. Introduced in 1912, discontinued around 1940. Essentially a 30-30 necked down to .228.


I haven't been in a long time, but my dad goes to them when the governor allows . He does a lot of reloading and has quite the inventory of supplies and finished rounds of all sorts(like a couple walls full). He does quite a few odd rounds that are necked down, I saw a pile of 25-06 boxes filed when I was there last time. I don't really know all the rounds as I haven't been in it except for the ones I need since I was in my 20's , but if it's hard to find I'd almost guarantee my dad has them and probably at least 10 boxes, he's quite the hoarder(guess that's where I get it from lol).
Can't you just resize them then?


----------



## MustangMike

Well, another bench completed! This one is Hickory, and a bit twisted and patched, but it has very unique live edge, and the legs are "flat" and she is solid as a rock!

If my older Daughter likes it, it is hers. Otherwise, I'll just bring it up to the cabin, can always use them up there.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Hey James.
> I'm not sure whether the red bud is rot resistant, but I've found that the black walnut is not rot resistant, it's actually one of the worse for rot resistance.
> Black locust on the other hand is great!


Really? I was told by the guy at the sawmill that Walnut was. We would mill the centers of Walnut logs into 4 x 4s for the local hog farmers to use as runners on their hog houses.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

First time noodling this morning. I would cut about 2/3 the way through then hit the cut with the maul. This is certainly the biggest log I've ever worked.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Really? I was told by the guy at the sawmill that Walnut was. We would mill the centers of Walnut logs into 4 x 4s for the local hog farmers to use as runners on their hog houses.


The first wood I see rot in piles is typically walnut elm and ash.
Maybe talk to the farmers, I'm curious for sure.


----------



## turnkey4099

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for that. Seem better. Still yuge but as I'm the only one with the problem it's unreasonable to ask for anything more (or less). We are broadband but the bastards servicing our area are serial underinvestors wringing every last cent out of every subscriber they can pack into the pipeline.



I have the same problem, broadband. It is bdetter than dial-up but not by much. Mostly I just go on by the pics rather than waiting for them to load. I used to like Photobucket as they downsized the pics automatically to the best size to post one the web. Unfortunately they got greedy.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> The first wood I see rot in piles is typically walnut elm and ash.
> Maybe talk to the farmers, I'm curious for sure.


Yes the sapwood goes quick. Usually gets the damn Powder Post Beetles. But the heartwood is solid for years. Just my experience.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yes the sapwood goes quick. Usually gets the damn Powder Post Beetles. But the heartwood is solid for years. Just my experience.


My BIL had like 26 full cords of walnut in his basement, those beetles had a lot of fun down there lol.
I imagine the sapwood would go first, but I've seen the rest of it go pretty quick too.
I have a black locust log on the ground I've been using since last fall as dunnage for other logs, it's got water spouts on it lol.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Well, another bench completed! This one is Hickory, and a bit twisted and patched, but it has very unique live edge, and the legs are "flat" and she is solid as a rock!
> 
> If my older Daughter likes it, it is hers. Otherwise, I'll just bring it up to the cabin, can always use them up there.


I like that one, it came out beautifully!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Was able to buck some of the tree . Was only able to work for about 2 and a half hours then I was shot most of that was on the kubota, I know poor PPE . Now that its all cleaned up I can start on the trunk. Going to need the 36" and will still have to cut from both sides


----------



## MustangMike

Sap wood almost always goes faster than Hartwood on almost all trees.

Black Locust is the only wood I know that prefers to be in the dirt than out of it!

Off the ground, I have seen Black Cherry and Chestnut Oak Hartwood get weathered looking but last a very long time and get very hard.

And when used as Barn Siding, Hemlock does the same … will last over 100 years with no coating on it at all, and get hard as a rock!


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> I like that one, it came out beautifully!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Thanks, it was definitely different and unique! I think the way the live edge changes does look kinda cool. Pics don't do it justice!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Let me know once you achieve beach front, I'm running a bit low lol.
> 
> I haven't been in a long time, but my dad goes to them when the governor allows . He does a lot of reloading and has quite the inventory of supplies and finished rounds of all sorts(like a couple walls full). He does quite a few odd rounds that are necked down, I saw a pile of 25-06 boxes filed when I was there last time. I don't really know all the rounds as I haven't been in it except for the ones I need since I was in my 20's , but if it's hard to find I'd almost guarantee my dad has them and probably at least 10 boxes, he's quite the hoarder(guess that's where I get it from lol).
> Can't you just resize them then?


Resizing the brass is easy. Finding short .228 bullets is hard. Any bullet over about .850-875” long won’t stableize in the 1 in 14 twist.
Next time ask him if he has any Savage 22 hipower. The new .224 bullets just rattle around in the barrel and fall out the other end.


----------



## svk

Scrounged a couple of saws locally off FB. Sachs Dolmar 103 and Pro Mac 610. Also missed a 020 Stihl. Offered to pay the guy immediately but he waited for the first guy to show up and the dude actually showed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Iowawoodguy said:


> First time noodling this morning. I would cut about 2/3 the way through then hit the cut with the maul. This is certainly the biggest log I've ever worked.
> View attachment 839426
> View attachment 839427



That's great! Get into it


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Was able to buck some of the tree . Was only able to work for about 2 and a half hours then I was shot most of that was on the kubota, I know poor PPE . Now that its all cleaned up I can start on the trunk. Going to need the 36" and will still have to cut from both sidesView attachment 839474
> View attachment 839475


Glad you're feeling better. You're probably one of the fewer folks who have not tested positive for the kung flu, it seems most everyone does and if you don't you have to keep going in until you do .

That's a big tree!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Glad you're feeling better. You're probably one of the fewer folks who have not tested positive for the kung flu, it seems most everyone does and if you don't you have to keep going in until you do .
> 
> That's a big tree!


10 plus feet circumference at the base . Going to be interesting when we count the growth rings


----------



## svk

Jeez almost 18 hours with no posts!

Picked up the McCinderblock today. May have to try some test cuts in the heat.

Hot as hell again today. Three more days of high heat then back to the low 80’s.


----------



## cantoo

Been busy fellas. Some crap never changes, damn caps. Been real busy with online auction sales, seems to be one every other day right now with companies looking for money. Keeps my wife hoping driving all over to pick stuff up. Have bought 5 different galvanized trailers that have come in real handy. Made a few real good deals selling some stuff too. Just isn't enough hours in the day though. The yellow bench on the trailer was advertised as a 23"x 48" bench, turned out it was 23 feet long. Good thing I had a battery drill and a grinder in my truck.


----------



## MustangMike

cantoo said:


> Been busy fellas. Some crap never changes, damn caps. Been real busy with online auction sales, seems to be one every other day right now with companies looking for money. Keeps my wife hoping driving all over to pick stuff up. Have bought 5 different galvanized trailers that have come in real handy. Made a few real good deals selling some stuff too. Just isn't enough hours in the day though. The yellow bench on the trailer was advertised as a 23"x 48" bench, turned out it was 23 feet long. Good thing I had a battery drill and a grinder in my truck.



Yea, the oil caps on those 261s can be a real PITA! Try not to fill the oil to the top. They are just a little smaller diameter than the other saws, and are "deeper", so if you fill the oil hydraulic pressure keeps them from inserting correctly.

Only had the problem with it once, but it did it twice in a row that day, very embarrassing and a PITA!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Picked up the McCinderblock today. May have to try some test cuts in the heat.


Thought you were 'divesting' in saws. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Thought you were 'divesting' in saws.
> 
> Philbert


We all say that LOL

I think I am 6 saws to the positive in the last 2 weeks LOL. Unfortunately I think only one of them runs ATM.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, the oil caps on those 261s can be a real PITA! Try not to fill the oil to the top. They are just a little smaller diameter than the other saws, and are "deeper", so if you fill the oil hydraulic pressure keeps them from inserting correctly.
> 
> Only had the problem with it once, but it did it twice in a row that day, very embarrassing and a PITA!


I think the smaller Stihls with flippys all have this issue. Seem to remember it on my 241 and my friend's 211.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I think the smaller Stihls with flippys all have this issue. Seem to remember it on my 241 and my friend's 211.


I argued with a guy on another forum about those caps. Said he was on his third new "dealer" installed cap. He repeatedly said he wasn't over filling. He came back a couple of days later and said there was dirt in the threads of the oil tank hole. O and he mentioned the dealer couldn't find anything wrong with the old cap but gave him new because it was a new saw.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I argued with a guy on another forum about those caps. Said he was on his third new "dealer" installed cap. He repeatedly said he wasn't over filling. He came back a couple of days later and said there was dirt in the threads of the oil tank hole. O and he mentioned the dealer couldn't find anything wrong with the old cap but gave him new because it was a new saw.


Some people are so convinced of their own methods that they cannot see their ignorance LOL

When you find those ones, you just say "oh wow, um hmm".


----------



## chipper1

I like the husky flippy caps myself. And side tensioners .
But on those days you have issues it seems nothing will help , but a husky may get you out of the situation even if a husky started it all lol.
Modded 372oe, then the ported 261, then the ported 372xtorq, makes a great case for ported or modded saws .
The trunk had multiple stress cracks and it was twisted in the canopy so it was difficult to read, third try was a charm!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I like the husky flippy caps myself. And side tensioners .
> But on those days you have issues it seems nothing will help , but a husky may get you out of the situation even if a husky started it all lol.
> Modded 372oe, then the ported 261, then the ported 372xtorq, makes a great case for ported or modded saws .
> The trunk had multiple stress cracks and it was twisted in the canopy so it was difficult to read, third try was a charm!
> View attachment 839988


Hooskie or Stihl can't fix............... Glad you got that sucker down with no injury to saws or you.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hooskie or Stihl can't fix............... Glad you got that sucker down with no injury to saws or you.


No doubt. When the problem looks like a tree you grab another saw .
She was a fun one, pretty tall tree and the top was a bit hung up, would have been a lot easier if the neighbor would have let me take it down last fall when I told him it was leaning and he said it was fine . It's down now and my saws got a little workout, and he said I could take the wood if I want(locust ). But it's pretty hot out there, if he doesn't do anything with it I may grab some when it cools off a bit.

Rigged it from the top and thru the crotch of another tree, then cut it from the bottom up, lots of fun!


----------



## svk

Hottest day of the year here, 93-95 degrees. Three more days of this ******** then we’ll get some relief.

Wasn't a great day and took my wife out to dinner this evening. The steakhouse that we last visited 18 years ago wasn’t what it once was so needless to say we won’t be rushing back.

Tomorrow’s another day


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Been helping a tree service this passed week. Worked a property with lots of chinese elm. We worked out a deal so that any of the lesser woods he'll give me for free so I can sell as campfire wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I had the Grandsons today (11 + 13), we urethaned a bench, shot bows and arrows, and worked on cutting up a monster Red Oak.

I did not drop it, it is over 5' in diameter at the widest, so I just cut some of the 20+/-" limbs today. I figure no one else is going to bother with the trunk!

The MOFO 460 got the call, and went through it like butter!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Hottest day of the year here, 93-95 degrees. Three more days of this ******** then we’ll get some relief.



Pfft. 35° Celsius. That's not hot.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Well, I had the Grandsons today (11 + 13), we urethaned a bench, shot bows and arrows, and worked on cutting up a monster Red Oak.
> 
> I did not drop it, it is over 5' in diameter at the widest, so I just cut some of the 20+/-" limbs today. I figure no one else is going to bother with the trunk!
> 
> The MOFO 460 got the call, and went through it like butter!



Pretty sweet when the limbs are 20+ inches. I like the "How to pick up chicks" T-shirt.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Pfft. 35° Celsius. That's not hot.


Here ya go - cut flooring and slabs. It's a very good price for near new.








Free local classified ads


Find Building Materials ads in Bonnie Doon 4873, QLD. Buy and sell almost anything on Gumtree classifieds.




www.gumtree.com.au


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Here ya go - cut flooring and slabs. It's a very good price for near new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free local classified ads
> 
> 
> Find Building Materials ads in Bonnie Doon 4873, QLD. Buy and sell almost anything on Gumtree classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gumtree.com.au



Yes...but I lack the raw materials. But I know two people nearby who own one...


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes...but I lack the raw materials.


Haven't you seen that movie field of dreams...build it and they will come. Some of the logs I've seen you ring up could have made wonderful slab furniture. If you buy the mill and start slabbing now, you'll be making slab furniture next Winter onwards.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Pfft. 35° Celsius. That's not hot.


95 may not be hot to you like -10f isn’t cold to me. But it’s all relative.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sequoia any good as firewood? Or actually, Wellingtonia? I've got the tree guy on the way with a small load. It needs to be a small load, I'm still in process of dealing with the last 2! I've a load of splitting ahead of me.


----------



## LondonNeil

Phew! It is a small load.. About 6 small logs!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Phew! It is a small load.. About 6 small logs!


Break out the 365 with a 16" lol.


----------



## MustangMike

It was about 90 yesterday when I was moving those heavy Oak rounds up hill, and 80 and very humid this morning when I cut, and it zaps the crap out of you.

A lot more to it than just the temp!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> It was about 90 yesterday when I was moving those heavy Oak rounds up hill, and 80 and very humid this morning when I cut, and it zaps the crap out of you.
> A lot more to it than just the temp!


Yep.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> 95 may not be hot to you like -10f isn’t cold to me. But it’s all relative.



Hahaha, didn't even bait the hook  . Well, maybe a little bit. 

It was a terrifying, bone-chilling, extremity-dropping-offly cold -1°C here this morning .


----------



## Jeffkrib

For all those who can’t stand the heat of summer I’m with you, except......... it’s the middle of winter here, glorious cool outside and the house is bathed in wood fire heat!


----------



## Ryan A

Hot and humid here in South East Pa. Scrounged some seasoned Maple less than a mile from home. Easy money to resell around these parts....


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Hot and humid here in South East Pa. Scrounged some seasoned Maple less than a mile from home. Easy money to resell around these parts....View attachment 840291
> View attachment 840292


Good stuff Ryan. Your making @dancan proud.


----------



## svk

Got up to use the bathroom around 6 and the back door was open. Must not have latched when someone came in last night.

With two kittens and one adolescent cat I was pretty worried. Found the kittens under my bed and Joey was hanging out in some brush about 25’ from the back door. Phew.

Its beautiful outside now, about 64 degrees. Hard to believe later we’ll again be hot as hades.


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped, bucked and limbed 3 more Red Maples yesterday morning to add to the firewood stash. Was very humid and all the stupid limbing just takes it out of you.


----------



## svk

Jailbreak #2 of the day. I’ll be buying a spring loaded hinge for this door.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Got up to use the bathroom around 6 and the back door was open. Must not have latched when someone came in last night.
> 
> With two kittens and one adolescent cat I was pretty worried. Found the kittens under my bed and Joey was hanging out in some brush about 25’ from the back door. Phew.
> 
> Its beautiful outside now, about 64 degrees. Hard to believe later we’ll again be hot as hades.



We've always kept our various cats indoors so they a) don't kill lots of things and b) don't get run over. The only real predators would be wild dogs and foxes but a cat is likely to be too fast for a wild dog and a determined cat can see off a fox. I know you have things over there that like to snack on cats though. Inside cats tend not to go very far when they get out because there are so many new and interesting things to check out right outside the door.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Independence Day!
Been pretty nice here last few days, mid 70’s. They opened up an old road to do some logging not too far away and exposed some nice dead red fir

Pretty tall one

Took first load over to Mom’s to split latter


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> We've always kept our various cats indoors so they a) don't kill lots of things and b) don't get run over. The only real predators would be wild dogs and foxes but a cat is likely to be too fast for a wild dog and a determined cat can see off a fox. I know you have things over there that like to snack on cats though. Inside cats tend not to go very far when they get out because there are so many new and interesting things to check out right outside the door.


Agree.

Unless I had barn cats (which you are owning as a tool rather than a pet per se) I could never allow cats outside. We had too many barn cats pass to predators and of course traffic can be an issue especially knowing some bad souls will go out of their way to hit a cat. Sure you’ll occasionally get a smart outdoor cat that dies of old age but far too many don’t get the chance.

We've only had a couple of indoor cats over the years that were escape artists. The rest were afraid to go outside lol. Of my first batch of indoor cats our average lifespan was over 16 years, and I’m hoping these three will get the opportunity to live a similar long life.

In town near work there are at least 6 outdoor cats. Five indoor/outdoor and one feral. Amazingly they must know the train and cars as none of them ever get hit. Sometimes the train honks at a spot between the regular road crossings and I’m assuming that means he’s shooshing either the cats or deer.


----------



## rarefish383

Went up to hunting camp yesterday and today. Got there about 11 yesterday morning and it was too hot to shoot, so I mowed part of my field. I couldn't believe how much the field grew. I checked my text records and we ran the power to the new building June 9th. That's the last time we mowed. Most of the field was taller than the rear tires on my JD 265 and some was over the hood. Went to a giant yard sale at the fair grounds this morning, and were back at my place by 9, and it was 90* in the field. We shot the 1919 Match Rifle and a couple 22 pistols for a while and finally gave up, packed up and were on the road home by 11.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Good stuff Ryan. Your making @dancan proud.



I’m just the middle man. I take unwanted, scrounged wood, and sell it to those who pay. Wood recycler maybe? IDK.Fella I got it from seasoned it for a year, now wants it gone so he can put in a fence.

When the pandemic first hit, I can’t tell you how many people inquiring about wood I turned away BC I didn’t have anything seasoned......


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> 95 may not be hot to you like -10f isn’t cold to me. But it’s all relative.


My wife's uncle lived in Arizona and he said all the BS you here about 100+ degrees not being hot, because of the low humidity, is a bunch of deep BS. He said when it's 115, it's 115, and that's bloody azz hot!


----------



## Ryan A

rarefish383 said:


> My wife's uncle lived in Arizona and he said all the BS you here about 100+ degrees not being hot, because of the low humidity, is a bunch of deep BS. He said when it's 115, it's 115, and that's bloody azz hot!



No thank you!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> We've always kept our various cats indoors so they a) don't kill lots of things and b) don't get run over. The only real predators would be wild dogs and foxes but a cat is likely to be too fast for a wild dog and a determined cat can see off a fox. I know you have things over there that like to snack on cats though. Inside cats tend not to go very far when they get out because there are so many new and interesting things to check out right outside the door.



We have hawks, owls, eagles, coyotes, etc that like cats. We lost a cat to one of the flying predators, Cat managed to get away but had been stabbed by a talon - had to be put down, peritonitis.


----------



## abbott295

Most times you don't know what happens to a cat that disappears, or what happened to one that returns injured; you can only make guesses. Was it attacked by another cat or something else? We have one with three legs now that appeared to have been attacked by a bicycle; that is what the vet guessed anyway. Running across the road, along comes a herd of bicycles, (she stayed away from cars, but they make noise) she jumps and gets tangled in the chain/sprockets. Bicycle continues on its way. We think she lost a couple of lives in that episode.

I also once gave a ride to a cat that appeared at our other place, friendly enough, so I brought it home, about a 40 mile ride. The cat settled in the back of the minivan; didn't see it most of the trip, even making a couple of stops. When I got home, he wakes up and comes out. Our little dog greets me, startles the cat. Cat hides under a car. Tried to find the cat to show him where we feed our 'barn' cats, but didn't see him again although the neighbors said they saw one later. I think he may have been hitchhiking across the country.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> Most times you don't know what happens to a cat that disappears, or what happened to one that returns injured; you can only make guesses. Was it attacked by another cat or something else? We have one with three legs now that appeared to have been attacked by a bicycle; that is what the vet guessed anyway. Running across the road, along comes a herd of bicycles, (she stayed away from cars, but they make noise) she jumps and gets tangled in the chain/sprockets. Bicycle continues on its way. We think she lost a couple of lives in that episode.
> 
> I also once gave a ride to a cat that appeared at our other place, friendly enough, so I brought it home, about a 40 mile ride. The cat settled in the back of the minivan; didn't see it most of the trip, even making a couple of stops. When I got home, he wakes up and comes out. Our little dog greets me, startles the cat. Cat hides under a car. Tried to find the cat to show him where we feed our 'barn' cats, but didn't see him again although the neighbors said they saw one later. I think he may have been hitchhiking across the country.


The mother of our kittens belongs to our friends and was a barn cat. One time it climbed in a horse trailer and ended up getting hauled three hours away. She stayed at that farm for a couple of months till they were traveling that way.

Life is especially tough for outdoor tomcats. They seem to find trouble more often and of course do battle with each other. One of my friends has barn cats and apparently one of his toms will eat the resident male kittens once they reach a certain age. He said the whole cat is gone except for the scrotum.

Yes, life is brutal.


----------



## MustangMike

The coyote infestation around here has put an end to most outdoor cats … I've known several folks who were mourning because their outdoor cat failed to return.


----------



## MustangMike

I never said that high heat does not feel like high heat, but high humidity can be just as bad, especially combined with some good heat.

Your body just starts dripping sweat in no time, and all your clothes are wet!


----------



## H-Ranch

3 similar loads of pieces that resisted splitting from the tree service delivery. Note: this wheelbarrow does not get near as tired as the black one. 

Oh and about 4 like these before dinner.


----------



## H-Ranch

And a bucket load of splits. Mmmm... locust  (with a few pieces of walnut thrown in.)


----------



## dancan

So , 




Some beech some heavy


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I never said that high heat does not feel like high heat, but high humidity can be just as bad, especially combined with some good heat.
> 
> Your body just starts dripping sweat in no time, and all your clothes are wet!


Yep, just like today, 90*, with humidity, feels like 97*. I was lucky that I was selected to go get Grammy and then take her home. At least I got to spend a couple hours with the AC set on 70. It was so hot on our patio I thought I could have thrown the burgers on the cast iron table and save my propane for another day.


----------



## svk

What a day.

Was heading from the house to the cabin shortly after lunch and stopped to help a couple whose trailer wheel bearing had grenaded. Good news was the hub and axle weren’t damaged. Sent their son to town (45 minutes away each way) with directions of what parts to buy. Brought the hub back to my house and hammered the old races out.

Son gets back and they sold him a bearing kit that had been opened and you guessed it, missing a race. F-word!!!!

Son headed back to town and I went and poked around my garage. Found an old bearing kit that had the right race for the inner bearing!!! Got him fixed up and on the road. Called the son and told him to hold off on buying another. The fellow insisted I take cash and I unrolled it later to find $150. He said take your family to dinner and we did.

After dinner I headed up to the cabin and everything was ok after the last couple of storms. It’s cool now but humid as hell.


----------



## sean donato

Only thing tree related I got done this weekend was trimming up a neighbors pine. Kinda a sketchy job, right on the property line, but the lower branches had to go. They were resting on top of their shed roof. Climbed about 3/4 way up the tree and tied in. Kinda goofy having to cut branches by sight off a property line pin. Everyone involved was happy in the end. I agreed to take down some standing dead oaks for them this fall. For every 3 I drop I'll get to keep one for my personal use. And to boot I got a prospective job taking down a hemlock for another neighbor. That will be a cash job, if I accept it. I go from begging for wood to having these odd jobs thrown at me here late. Wish I had more time lol.


----------



## cantoo

My buddy has been using my property for storage. He did this pile plus 4 cords that he hauled straight to customers off the conveyors in about 3 days of splitting. He loves using my 4 way splitter. Double conveyors come in handy too.


----------



## cantoo

On a sadder note a guy that I work with has been cutting firewood pretty much his whole life and this weekend he had an accident. Haven't heard all the details yet but he was cutting wood and somehow got hooked into a grape vine, saw kicked straight up and nailed him in the face. I heard there is eye damage but not how bad yet. Lots and lots of stiches they said. No idea what he was wearing for safety gear or if he even was. He runs newer Stihls but chain brakes can only work so fast. He was just telling me last week that he already had all the wood cut that he needed this year but his log supplier had a load he needed dumped quick so he took it. Crap happens fast. I had 2 trees drop the exact opposite way I wanted them to fall on Saturday. I'm cutting in a bush and it really doesn't matter so I sometimes try to drop stuff the way I want instead of the way it wants to go. 2 out of 3 decided to go their way so the next 6 just went the way they were leaning. I try to pick my battles.


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> My wife's uncle lived in Arizona and he said all the BS you here about 100+ degrees not being hot, because of the low humidity, is a bunch of deep BS. He said when it's 115, it's 115, and that's bloody azz hot!



Was talking to a guy in California today on HAM and he said the same thing. 

“Its 103 here.......but its a DRY HEAT”. 

Whatever bro. 103 is still 103. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Was talking to a guy in California today on HAM and he said the same thing.
> 
> “Its 103 here.......but its a DRY HEAT”.
> 
> Whatever bro. 103 is still 103.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


One time I was in Detroit and I turned an 8-axle around in a smaller asphalt parking lot when it was over 100 , whoops.
over 100 was over 100 that day lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> One time I was in Detroit and I turned an 8-axle around in a smaller asphalt parking lot when it was over 100 , whoops.
> over 100 was over 100 that day lol.



[emoji23][emoji23]

So how did the blacktop fair after that event ?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So how did the blacktop fair after that event ?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Urkel...."Did I doooo that?"


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Was talking to a guy in California today on HAM and he said the same thing.
> 
> “Its 103 here.......but its a DRY HEAT”.
> 
> Whatever bro. 103 is still 103.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


At some point, HOT is HOT!

I do know though, 80 degrees in a California winter is very pleasant where 80 degrees after a heavy rain in Minnesota will shut down physical work very quickly.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> On a sadder note a guy that I work with has been cutting firewood pretty much his whole life and this weekend he had an accident. Haven't heard all the details yet but he was cutting wood and somehow got hooked into a grape vine, saw kicked straight up and nailed him in the face. I heard there is eye damage but not how bad yet. Lots and lots of stiches they said. No idea what he was wearing for safety gear or if he even was. He runs newer Stihls but chain brakes can only work so fast. He was just telling me last week that he already had all the wood cut that he needed this year but his log supplier had a load he needed dumped quick so he took it. Crap happens fast. I had 2 trees drop the exact opposite way I wanted them to fall on Saturday. I'm cutting in a bush and it really doesn't matter so I sometimes try to drop stuff the way I want instead of the way it wants to go. 2 out of 3 decided to go their way so the next 6 just went the way they were leaning. I try to pick my battles.


Sorry to hear. Hopefully he has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## H-Ranch

U&A said:


> Was talking to a guy in California today on HAM and he said the same thing.
> 
> “Its 103 here.......but its a DRY HEAT”.


Yeah? So is my oven and I don't spend a lot of time there either!


----------



## MustangMike

I didn't even have time to take pics of my most recent bench … it was just over 7' half round Hickory with half round Oak legs … one of my neighbor's made me a financial offer I could not refuse!

If I keep using my wood, I will have a place to put the other logs I still have to mill (3 Black Walnut, 3 Red Oak, several very large Tulip, 2 Ash and a White Oak (plus Cherry and Ash at my upstate cabin).


----------



## turnkey4099

Things do not look good for my wooding. I went down to Von's on Sunday to remove another three. There are only 4 left there, the first two are too risky due to power lines, The next one is only very small and the lasst one is a 2 stemmer with the crotch at about 7' - diameter of stems look to be about 30". Diameter of base is at least 5'. Grass is right at 5' high. I needed to use a cane to get around in there and decided to call Von and tell him I am done cutting there but will be back to finish cleaning up all the deadfall after the cows cut the grass down to where I can see things. I do not have another site and my physical health, although good has a problem with left hip. Hurts to walk after I pick up anything near heavy.

End of chain sawing? I hope not. I do still have Jim's small locust to work on and will continue but only a day or two a week. Dunno what I'll do to kill time the rest of the week.

I may ask around for another will grove to cut in, my wife always said I have no common sense! If I find one, I will have to cut way back on how much and often I work at it.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> . . .I do not have another site and my physical health, although good has a problem with left hip. Hurts to walk after I pick up anything near heavy.
> End of chain sawing?


Just need to be more selective of what you cut, as long as you still get satisfaction from doing it.

Philbert


----------



## psuiewalsh

Philbert said:


> Just need to be more selective of what you cut, as long as you still get satisfaction from doing it.
> 
> Philbert


Need one of the mini stoves. Alot of sawing making 6" lengths.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So how did the blacktop fair after that event ?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


There were 14" trenches/dug up from the middle axles, it was quite the site.
Never heard anything from the company.
As you know 8-axle trailers will tear up asphalt when it's not hot out, when it's hot it all goes to another level.
Did you get that round cut up yet lol.
I may go grab a load at my parents today, and scope out the big white oak so I can haul it to a friends tomorrow. His mill only has a 36" throat, hopefully it's enough.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Urkel...."Did I doooo that?"


Yeah, kinda like that lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> There were 14" trenches/dug up from the middle axles, it was quite the site.
> Never heard anything from the company.
> As you know 8-axle trailers will tear up asphalt when it's not hot out, when it's hot it all goes to another level.
> Did you get that round cut up yet lol.
> I may go grab a load at my parents today, and scope out the big white oak so I can haul it to a friends tomorrow. His mill only has a 36" throat, hopefully it's enough.



Dang. I expected it to mess it up but.....WOW.

Saving that round for you. I thought you said you wanted it[emoji848].....well anyway, you know were it is. Ill help ya load it up[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Things do not look good for my wooding. I went down to Von's on Sunday to remove another three. There are only 4 left there, the first two are too risky due to power lines, The next one is only very small and the lasst one is a 2 stemmer with the crotch at about 7' - diameter of stems look to be about 30". Diameter of base is at least 5'. Grass is right at 5' high. I needed to use a cane to get around in there and decided to call Von and tell him I am done cutting there but will be back to finish cleaning up all the deadfall after the cows cut the grass down to where I can see things. I do not have another site and my physical health, although good has a problem with left hip. Hurts to walk after I pick up anything near heavy.
> 
> End of chain sawing? I hope not. I do still have Jim's small locust to work on and will continue but only a day or two a week. Dunno what I'll do to kill time the rest of the week.
> 
> I may ask around for another will grove to cut in, my wife always said I have no common sense! If I find one, I will have to cut way back on how much and often I work at it.


Its good to stay active, but everyone has their limits and the limits are ever changing. Hope you can find the happy medium.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Been 90° here in Ontario for about a week. No rain and no relief in sight. Fire bans are starting to appear in different regions. I'm not touching a saw or splitter or a piece of wood till it cools down. Welders are suffering!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Found out one of my childhood friends passed yesterday and found out later that it was self inflicted. I had not seen him in years but we kept in occasional contact on Facebook. He was married to a beautiful gal, fished and spent a lot of time at his cabin and generally seemed to be doing well. Guess you never know.


----------



## cantoo

I seen my buddy at work for awhile today when he came in to drop paperwork off. Looks nasty as all heck. He was working a pile of 10 to 16" ash, swung left to nip a branch stub off then swung back to cut the round. By the time he noticed a dried up 1" grape vine on the log the tip caught it and yanked the saw straight up. Saw got him right in the center of his left eye, from the peak of his hat down to his jawline. Ripped his glasses off and only stopped when it hit bone. 40 stitches. He says he can see out the eye but it's all blurry, Dr is hoping it will clear up once swelling goes down. Good news was it was a sharp chain so cut was reasonably clean and not jagged. Still going to be a bad scar as there was little meat left to work with they said. He was cutting at his Fathers place and his wife was able to get him to the hospital quickly. She was sure his eye was gone but there was just so much blood and a big open wound.


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> I seen my buddy at work for awhile today when he came in to drop paperwork off. Looks nasty as all heck. He was working a pile of 10 to 16" ash, swung left to nip a branch stub off then swung back to cut the round. By the time he noticed a dried up 1" grape vine on the log the tip caught it and yanked the saw straight up. Saw got him right in the center of his left eye, from the peak of his hat down to his jawline. Ripped his glasses off and only stopped when it hit bone. 40 stitches. He says he can see out the eye but it's all blurry, Dr is hoping it will clear up once swelling goes down. Good news was it was a sharp chain so cut was reasonably clean and not jagged. Still going to be a bad scar as there was little meat left to work with they said. He was cutting at his Fathers place and his wife was able to get him to the hospital quickly. She was sure his eye was gone but there was just so much blood and a big open wound.



Man oh man.

What an eye opener (no pun intended).

My old buddy when I used to live in Ohio, his dad had the same thing happened to him the saw came right up and hit him square in the nose.

Messed up for good. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

So i think this homlite xl will turn into a remote control boat. Im thinking fan. Boat....[emoji848][emoji848]

Got it for $20 about a year ago. Piston and cylinder look in perfect shape. 

Anyone know the horsepower rating on this little saw.. Maybe 1hp or something...?












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Was doing some tree work with a guy today and saw. This branch looks like it grew out of one stem into the other conjoining them. Thought it was pretty neat. 


Did an 8 hour day with a high of 90°. We did 6 or 7 dump trailer loads of branches.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Dang. I expected it to mess it up but.....WOW.
> 
> Saving that round for you. I thought you said you wanted it[emoji848].....well anyway, you know were it is. Ill help ya load it up[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


When you have 100k on the deck of a 50k setup with only 5 axles on the trailer down it can do a lot of damage . 
I plan on coming to get it tomorrow, but if I don't make it feel free to cut it up without me.
Got a bit cut tonight from my parents, filled a good part of the trailer and then I loaded two cherry logs since I was loosing light.
Pictures tomorrow .


----------



## MustangMike

I would try to find out if some PT could help that hip problem. Sometimes what you think is a hip problem is really in your back.

I have to do my back exercises religiously or my right hip bothers me. The most important exercise I do is a leg lift, then knees to the chest. Also do some knee bends, etc.

If I don't do them, I pay!


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> So i think this homlite xl will turn into a remote control boat. Im thinking fan. Boat....[emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Got it for $20 about a year ago. Piston and cylinder look in perfect shape.
> 
> Anyone know the horsepower rating on this little saw.. Maybe 1hp or something...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Probably horse and a half. Usually the duckbills in fuel and oil system go bad. Otherwise pretty reliable.


----------



## Levi of the North

Snagged a near-mint condition MS 660 with a Granberg mill off of Kijiji. Owner apparently only used it 11 hours, then parked it in his basement for 8 years.


----------



## chipper1

Levi of the North said:


> Snagged a near-mint condition MS 660 with a Granberg mill off of Kijiji. Owner apparently only used it 11 hours, then parked it in his basement for 8 years.
> 
> View attachment 841105


Congrats.
Looks like a nice low hr saw, one of the first things that shows wear on them is the falling mark on the recoil.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I would try to find out if some PT could help that hip problem. Sometimes what you think is a hip problem is really in your back.
> 
> I have to do my back exercises religiously or my right hip bothers me. The most important exercise I do is a leg lift, then knees to the chest. Also do some knee bends, etc.
> 
> If I don't do them, I pay!



That is what my doctor thinks,...pinched nerve but he has done nothing about it. My really major problem is that I am unsteady on my feet, stumbling, etc. Falling down even. I was hoping to keep cutting into my 90s but I probably won't make that. 

I have 3 sites for willow cutting that I will be checking on and see how it goes. For sure I'll never again be able to put in 4-5 hours wooding a day.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> That is what my doctor thinks,...pinched nerve but he has done nothing about it. My really major problem is that I am unsteady on my feet, stumbling, etc. Falling down even. I was hoping to keep cutting into my 90s but I probably won't make that.
> 
> I have 3 sites for willow cutting that I will be checking on and see how it goes. For sure I'll never again be able to put in 4-5 hours wooding a day.


If nothing else you can keep working at your other occupation .


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I seen my buddy at work for awhile today when he came in to drop paperwork off. Looks nasty as all heck. He was working a pile of 10 to 16" ash, swung left to nip a branch stub off then swung back to cut the round. By the time he noticed a dried up 1" grape vine on the log the tip caught it and yanked the saw straight up. Saw got him right in the center of his left eye, from the peak of his hat down to his jawline. Ripped his glasses off and only stopped when it hit bone. 40 stitches. He says he can see out the eye but it's all blurry, Dr is hoping it will clear up once swelling goes down. Good news was it was a sharp chain so cut was reasonably clean and not jagged. Still going to be a bad scar as there was little meat left to work with they said. He was cutting at his Fathers place and his wife was able to get him to the hospital quickly. She was sure his eye was gone but there was just so much blood and a big open wound.


Its a heck of a reminder of just how dangerous things can turn in an instant. Something we should all keep in mind when we are playing with our toys. Hope your friend makes the best possible recovery.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Found out one of my childhood friends passed yesterday and found out later that it was self inflicted. I had not seen him in years but we kept in occasional contact on Facebook. He was married to a beautiful gal, fished and spent a lot of time at his cabin and generally seemed to be doing well. Guess you never know.


I've seen some of that. Its just sad that they can't seem to reach out to the good people around them. I'll never understand it

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Doctors often don't give advice outside of their field. Search for a good Physical Therapist, or ask your doctor for a referral.

It may buy you a few more valuable years.

When I get into "discussions" about Covid 19 with folks, I often look at them and say "How many years do you think I have left to shelter in place?". For folks under 70, the death rate is lower than it is for most flues. The highest death rates (by far) were in the North East States where the Governor's forced Nursing Homes to accept Covid positive patients.

It is time to resume your life, the government can not stop this thing, and they sure as heck can't give you your life back! The cure has become far worse than the disease.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Its a heck of a reminder of just how dangerous things can turn in an instant. Something we should all keep in mind when we are playing with our toys. Hope your friend makes the best possible recovery.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Mindfulness and constant respect for the saw, the tree and so on are the biggest safety action. I used to find it frightening to run a saw, even just my little ms180, but with use and experience comfort comes.... And that's when danger comes too. That's one reason for always donning full ppe, trousers, boots, gloves and fellers helmet with face guard. It's as much a routine to remind me of the dangers and get into mindset, as it is for the protection it offers physically.

It's also one reason why I quite like slightly longer than essential bars... Although.... What do you guys think? Longer bar safer or more dangerous? I'm slightly in the longer=slower kick back therefore safer camp, but then I just work in the garden bucking logs. In the sometimes confined forest or tree environment I could see shorter= easier to avoid accidental tip contact and therefore safer.


----------



## MustangMike

I think the shorter bar is safer, less leverage for kickback. Keeping your chain very sharp is also very helpful, but if your tip hits metal (like a hidden fence) that won't help you.

I always keep a firm grip on the saw, and if it comes back it has to go over (arms extended), not rotate toward you. Hand and wrist strength must match the saw your are using.

There were no chaps when I learned, so I don't use them, but I ALWAYS remember where my body parts are, there is no replacing them. I always have eye and ear protection, gloves, boots and long paints, and will not fell w/o a helmet.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thought I would just post up a pix of a swell lil bundle of oak camp wood I came by the other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but... sort of pales to meeting Harley -

*King of Scrounges*

[bit long...]

our city is one street after another... full of 'junk out on the curb'. trash and discarded stuff abounds. a mecca for anyone with a bit of a scrounging nature to 'em! ~

yesterday I met 'Harley'. said his name was..., but everyone just called him Harley! little doubt about it, a real true _died-in-the-wool_ *King of Scrounges*... scrounges come in all sorts of sizes, shapes and colors... lol... but only a few are in the class of _King of Scrounges!_ Harley is right up there at the top!! ~ 

little doubt about it...

I seen this guy on a bike.  pulling a trailer...  full of what appeared to be trash. _nope, scrounged treasures _he told me!  lol, my kinda guy!!!  pulling it with a Hog, no less. '04 Evo. blue. running and driving kinda a Hog... but barely. he even said, _hope it will start! _ what a sight! what a character!! ... what a mess!!!! 

(dare I say an accident looking for a place to happen!  )

while it was, all in all, an interesting situation... when I stopped to talk to him... I found an upbeat friendly kind of sort. he seemed to have 'his world' together...  in every sense, a free spirit... and home? he said... everywhere... he sleeps out under the stars!!  I didn't inquire any further. 

the interesting thing that caught my attention, besides the uniqueness of it all... was that he was going slow. very slow. and the trailer looked like a bike with square wheels. up n down, up n down... hippety hop! omg!! well, u see... Harley had a flat tire. to say the least!... a totally tore up tire on trailer, barely enough to keep the wheel's steel off the pavement. what a sight! and no $! only a drive to get some metal to sell... so he could get to the tire shop for a tire change. he had 2 14" tires with lots tread on the trash trailer... just had to get some $ and to the tire shop... omg! and hot out. only had 1/2 bottle of juice. and warm at that. he was thirsty... in fact, very thirsty. to me, his prospects did not look too good...

nope, not good at all!

well, I kinda took a shine to ol Harley...  a likeable chap, soul if u will. and so I told him I had some _change_ at home... and plenty of cold water, too. I would donate the $$ to his cause, so he could get his tire mounted up. he looked at me!:  "really!?" uh-huh..."u don't have to do that!" I know, I said... but u seem to be in a bit of a situation...  and if you would be willing to accept my help... [lol] I would be happy to help. besides, u look thirsty. he agreed on both parts! lol. I took off, and he dove back into the pile of junk... left n right... tossing this and that out of his way. scrounging. obviously, an expert! 

so I got Harley some cool water. sure liked that!  and he smiled big when I handed him some green to get his tire changed out. while I was quite intrigued with this guy's _moxie_... I felt a bit for him. dilemma. as we talked, and I inquired about his scooter... seems it had seen better days. but was still running... albeit barely. to me, failure/a final breakdown... only a few hours away! to me he seemed close to a total meltdown! totally bald tires, front n back! rear side wall split out 360 and rubbing on frame. low, but still holding air! a few whiskey dents a man could get drunk on just by looking at! lol. lots of stuff about to fall of... no mufflers, and... no handle bar twist throttle. oh, it was there... but not connected. pulled the cable by hand to rev up the motor...omg!  no tags! no plates! insurance? I did not ask! seemed maybe to be a traffic ticket sooner than later! got the bike at 19,000 miles, it now had just over 42,000. and still running. _"well, it needs a few things...",_ Harley said... Harley is 38! when he got ready to leave, his Hog started right up! and off he went. slow... like a bike with square wheels. _up n down, up n down... hippety hop!_ _hippety hop! _destination: the tire shop. quite the sight, to say the least...

as they say, one picture is worth a thousand words... I enjoyed meeting him and our short time together... and he said the same!  a brief foto essay follows:













[note from OP: _'ya can't make this kinda stuff up!_ omg, a Hollywood movie be forthcoming?.... "How I Beat Covid-19!  Without A Mask!"]

_'scrounge to scrounge'.... _to tell you the truth... meeting Harley made for me a  kinda of day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the camp wood scrounge and some from other day... made a great camp fire yesterday. triple digits temps inbound our area... but never too hot out for a nice camp fire!! nope... any day, every day!... like D-ick Proenneke was often quoted while living up at Twin Lakes, AK..._' suits me just fine!'_


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> What do you guys think? Longer bar safer or more dangerous? I . . . In the sometimes confined forest or tree environment I could see shorter= easier to avoid accidental tip contact and therefore safer.


The second part of your quote answers your question. The bar (saw, chain, etc.) should match the task. Extra length is handy sometimes, but can stick out too far other times. No reason you can't have a few different bar/ chain set ups for a particular saw and get the best of both.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> but... sort of pales to meeting Harley -
> 
> *King of Scrounges*
> 
> [bit long...]
> 
> our city is one street after another... full of 'junk out on the curb'. trash and discarded stuff abounds. a mecca for anyone with a bit of a scrounging nature to 'em! ~
> 
> yesterday I met 'Harley'. said his name was..., but everyone just called him Harley! little doubt about it, a real true _died-in-the-wool_ *King of Scrounges*... scrounges come in all sorts of sizes, shapes and colors... lol... but only a few are in the class of _King of Scrounges!_ Harley is right up there at the top!! ~
> 
> little doubt about it...
> 
> I seen this guy on a bike.  pulling a trailer...  full of what appeared to be trash. _nope, scrounged treasures _he told me!  lol, my kinda guy!!!  pulling it with a Hog, no less. '04 Evo. blue. running and driving kinda a Hog... but barely. he even said, _hope it will start! _ what a sight! what a character!! ... what a mess!!!!
> 
> while it was, all in all, an interesting situation... when I stopped to talk to him... I found an upbeat friendly kind of sort. he seemed to have 'his world' together...  in every sense, a free spirit... and home? he said... everywhere... he sleeps out under the stars!!  I didn't inquire any further.
> 
> the interesting thing that caught my attention, besides the uniqueness of it all... was that he was going slow. very slow. and the trailer looked like a bike with square wheels. up n down, up n down... hippety hop! omg!! well, u see... Harley had a flat tire. to say the least!... a totally tore up tire on trailer, barely enough to keep the wheel's steel off the pavement. what a sight! and no $! only a drive to get some metal to sell... so he could get to the tire shop for a tire change. he had 2 14" tires with lots tread on the trash trailer... just had to get some $ and to the tire shop... omg! and hot out. only had 1/2 bottle of juice. and warm at that. he was thirsty... in fact, very thirsty. to me, his prospects did not look too good...
> 
> well, I kinda took a shine to ol Harley...  a likeable chap, soul if u will. and so I told him I had some _change_ at home... and plenty of cold water, too. I would donate the $$ to his cause, so he could get his tire mounted up. he looked at me!:  "really!?" uh-huh..."u don't have to do that!" I know, I said... but u seem to be in a bit of a situation... and if you would be willing to accept my help... [lol] I would be happy to help. besides, u look thirsty. he agreed on both parts! lol. I took off, and he dove back into the pile of junk... left n right... tossing this and that out of his way. scrounging. obviously, an expert!
> 
> so I got Harley some cool water. sure liked that!  and he smiled big when I handed him some green to get his tire changed out. while I was quite intrigued with this guy's _moxie_... I felt a bit for him. dilemma. as we talked, and I inquired about his scooter... seems it had seen better days. but was still running... albeit barely. to me, kinda like the newer mower jackshaft... only a few hours away! to me he seemed close to a total meltdown! totally bald tires, front n back! rear side wall split out 360 and rubbing on frame. low, but still holding air! a few whiskey dents a man could get drunk on just by looking at! lol. lots of stuff about to fall of... no mufflers, and... no handle bar twist throttle. oh, it was there... but not connected. pulled the cable by hand to rev up the motor...omg!  no tags! no plates! insurance? I did not ask! seemed maybe to be a traffic ticket sooner than later! got the bike at 19,000 miles, it now had just over 42,000. and still running. _"well, it needs a few things...",_ Harley said... Harley is 38! when he got ready to leave, his Hog started right up! and off he went. slow... like a bike with square wheels. _up n down, up n down... hippety hop!_ _hippety hop! _destination: the tire shop. quite the sight, to say the least...
> 
> as they say, one picture is worth a thousand words... I enjoyed meeting him and our short time together... and he said the same!  a brief foto essay follows:
> View attachment 841167
> 
> View attachment 841168
> View attachment 841169
> View attachment 841170
> View attachment 841171
> View attachment 841173
> View attachment 841174
> View attachment 841175
> View attachment 841176
> View attachment 841177
> 
> 
> [note fromOP: _'ya can't make this kinda stuff up!_ omg, a Hollywood movie be forthcoming?.... "How I Beat Covid-19!  Without A Mask!"]
> 
> to tell you the truth... meeting Harley made for me a  kinda of day!


That's crazy.
I say choices, he's obviously making his.
Not sure the new tire will make it any safer, that would mean he would go faster .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> The second part of your quote answers your question. The bar (saw, chain, etc.) should match the task. Extra length is handy sometimes, but can stick out too far other times. No reason you can't have a few different bar/ chain set ups for a particular saw and get the best of both.
> 
> Philbert


I agree with mike and you.
Except I'd add to that last part, no reason you can't have a few different saws with different length bars.
Just like hooked on phonics, it works for me lol.

Just got the larger cherry rounds off the trailer and cut the logs up, had a 28" bar on the ported 372, it was not what I would recommend cutting with for anyone new to cutting. The saw has very large dogs so that reduces the overall effective length of the bar, but it still lengthens the overall length of the saw which can cause a lot of problems in tight quarters, and increase the level of danger. For me mainly because the saw cuts fast and you can't get the saw out of the cut quick enough and it can bind and kick back(as in the video below), although for most newer cutters I think hitting something with the upper quarter quadrant of the tip on the other side of a log they are cutting is the most common danger with long bars such as cutting off a pile of logs. See :26 seconds in the video below for a little kickback action, this was from last night.

The excursion wanted more.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I agree with mike and you. Except I'd add to that last part, no reason you can't have a few different saws with different length bars.


One of my first saws (Husqvarana 353) came with a 20" bar that I thought was too long. So I bought a 16" bar for it, and kept both.

That let me to my '_socket set' analogy_ (which I am sure I have posted before):
Most people have 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drive ratchets, with a variety of extensions, and lots of different sockets for different tasks (metric, SAE, deep, spark plug, etc.). 

It occurred to me that the same thing could apply to chainsaws:
A lot of guys want a smaller (30 - 40 cc) limbing saw, a mid-range (50 - 60 cc) 'all around' saw, and a heavier (70 cc+) felling saw - these correspond to the ratchets, above.
Each saw, IMO, has a '_sweet spot_' combination of powerhead, bar and chain, but sometimes need to be adapted for specific tasks - sometimes a longer or shorter guide bar, which substitutes for the extensions.
The sockets? Chains! Full-chisel, semi-chisel, full-comp, skip-tooth, different angles, stumping chains, race chains, etc., etc., etc.

So if a guy only has one or two saws, or can't bring the whole herd with him, he can still take a few extra bars and chains along for special tasks, and be more versatile.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> One of my first saws (Husqvarana 353) came with a 20" bar that I thought was too long. So I bought a 16" bar for it, and kept both.
> 
> That let me to my '_socket set' analogy_ (which I am sure I have posted before):
> Most people have 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drive ratchets, with a variety of extensions, and lots of different sockets for different tasks (metric, SAE, deep, spark plug, etc.).
> 
> It occurred to me that the same thing could apply to chainsaws:
> A lot of guys want a smaller (30 - 40 cc) limbing saw, a mid-range (50 - 60 cc) 'all around' saw, and a heavier (70 cc+) felling saw - these correspond to the ratchets, above.
> Each saw, IMO, has a '_sweet spot_' combination of powerhead, bar and chain, but sometimes need to be adapted for specific tasks - sometimes a longer or shorter guide bar, which substitutes for the extensions.
> The sockets? Chains! Full-chisel, semi-chisel, full-comp, skip-tooth, different angles, stumping chains, race chains, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> So if a guy only has one or two saws, or can't bring the whole herd with him, he can still take a few extra bars and chains along for special tasks, and be more versatile.
> 
> Philbert


Exactly, I have 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 ratchets and impact drivers that are air, battery. So bring your ratchets/impacts and sockets .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Exactly, I have 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 ratchets and impact drivers that are air, battery. So bring your ratchets/impacts and sockets .


OK, if we're gonna' start getting into battery saws . . . . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> OK, if we're gonna' start getting into battery saws . . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Sounds good to me, and don't forget the top handle saws too .
You know I expect to have one sooner or later, I'm not the guy saying "you'll have to pry this... out of my cold dead hands"  .
And as I say, hand me a sharp saw that's full of fluids, and I'll need to add, that's fully charged.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Barn blew down today. Luckily I had the power disconnected on July 1st!


----------



## MustangMike

My brother got the DeWalt battery powered chain saw and he really likes it … has some long duration batteries for it.

I used it very briefly (just to test after I sharpened the chain for him). Very torquey, and went right through a small hardwood branch.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> The second part of your quote answers your question. The bar (saw, chain, etc.) should match the task. Extra length is handy sometimes, but can stick out too far other times. No reason you can't have a few different bar/ chain set ups for a particular saw and get the best of both.
> 
> Philbert



Or more than one saw with different bar lengths. I usually have a 193T/14, 362/20, and a 441 with a 24 to 32" bar depending on the size of my planned victims.


----------



## djg james

[QUOTE="chipper1, post: 7334837, member: 126071"
......
The excursion wanted more.
View attachment 841189

[/QUOTE]
More Cherry on the trailer? If so, too bad you couldn't get that milled into lumber. Looks nice and straight.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper, i kind of 'like' those bind up moments.....no where near the danger of a proper tip contact kick, but still ample to remind you of the danger, just incase you were getting too comfortable.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I've seen some of that. Its just sad that they can't seem to reach out to the good people around them. I'll never understand it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Apparently there was more to it than what we originally heard but still people were shocked. As you said, it’s too bad that they didn’t reach out. To anyone. I know if he had called me I would have been there in 5 hours as that’s how far away he lived.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> chipper, i kind of 'like' those bind up moments.....no where near the danger of a proper tip contact kick, but still ample to remind you of the danger, just incase you were getting too comfortable.


Yep, especially when you're running a saw without the brake flag on it .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> More Cherry on the trailer? If so, too bad you couldn't get that milled into lumber. Looks nice and straight.


I was hoping to get some lumber out of them, but once I looked them over well I saw a good bit of rot from branches that had broken off thru the yrs.
I did get two nice 10.5" white oak sticks down the rd to a friend that I think we can get some nice boards/slabs from.


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 841231
> 
> Barn blew down today. Luckily I had the power disconnected on July 1st!


That's a bummer. Are you going to try and salvage any of the wood? Can't quite tell from your pic if they are hand hewn beams.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> One of my first saws (Husqvarana 353) came with a 20" bar that I thought was too long. So I bought a 16" bar for it, and kept both.
> 
> That let me to my '_socket set' analogy_ (which I am sure I have posted before):
> Most people have 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drive ratchets, with a variety of extensions, and lots of different sockets for different tasks (metric, SAE, deep, spark plug, etc.).
> 
> It occurred to me that the same thing could apply to chainsaws:
> A lot of guys want a smaller (30 - 40 cc) limbing saw, a mid-range (50 - 60 cc) 'all around' saw, and a heavier (70 cc+) felling saw - these correspond to the ratchets, above.
> Each saw, IMO, has a '_sweet spot_' combination of powerhead, bar and chain, but sometimes need to be adapted for specific tasks - sometimes a longer or shorter guide bar, which substitutes for the extensions.
> The sockets? Chains! Full-chisel, semi-chisel, full-comp, skip-tooth, different angles, stumping chains, race chains, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> So if a guy only has one or two saws, or can't bring the whole herd with him, he can still take a few extra bars and chains along for special tasks, and be more versatile.
> 
> Philbert



I have some saws with blades on them. The blades have pointy bits that rotate and cut wood. I make them more pointy sometimes with another metal thingy. I also wear PPE, just like I did when I was at university as it protects me from unfortunate problems. Wood heats house. Cowgirl tends to be more likely to get naked if warm. That's the end of my story - not as detailed as yours, but there you go.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> That's a bummer. Are you going to try and salvage any of the wood? Can't quite tell from your pic if they are hand hewn beams.


I think it may have been a kit simular to a Sears or Wards house. Shortly after it was erected it was hit by a tornado leaving it not straight and difficult to maintain. 

If there is much salvage I can't say for certain. Some of its layered 1" boards. Going to be focused on getting it emptied first. I was waiting for the auctions to open again because there is some odd stuff yet...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 841231
> 
> Barn blew down today. Luckily I had the power disconnected on July 1st!



sorry to hear six... how old was it? any idea?...


----------



## rarefish383

I'm getting too old for this stuff. Had a mostly dead maple next to my friends farm house, and right over where she parks her car. Prep work took longer than putting the tree on the ground. They have a spigot next to the drive for watering the horses. They were worried the top would hit it and drive it straight down and break it off the black plastic pipe below the frost line. They have a 300 gallon pressure tank and didn't want to take a chance of disrupting the water supply for the other horse field several hundred yards away. So, I went down in the lower field to the old Ash Hole, and cut down a 30" Ash tree. Cut 3, 36" long chunks, took them up to the spigot, stood them on their ends, and ratchet strapped them together. Plus I told them I would be no where near the spigot. Dropped the tree, closest branch was at least 15' away. Sure glad we had the 5420. I ran one tank out of the 660 cutting all of the stuff up to 20" into 6' sections that went to the burn pile. The rest we cut random sizes and dumped them on the wood pile. Had one helper get hot and quit.


----------



## LondonNeil

Looks like excellent work as always Joe


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like a nice brick house there Joe, a bit of an unusual design.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone yous fellas know?
View attachment 107668679_680594919156920_2527022063754173475_n.mov


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone yous fellas know?


Used trailer now on Craig's List . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone yous fellas know?
> View attachment 841487



Dammit! I told Cowgirl not to video it.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Dammit! I told Cowgirl not to video it.


Don't know why but you were the first one I thought of.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's the yell of 'F###!' just after the log starts rolling that gets me! I mean.... You look at that video, the trailer, the log, the slope, the complete lack of heavy machinery, ropes, winches, blocks or anything and....well it ended get better than I'd feared tbh!


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> I'm getting too old for this stuff. Had a mostly dead maple next to my friends farm house, and right over where she parks her car. Prep work took longer than putting the tree on the ground. They have a spigot next to the drive for watering the horses. They were worried the top would hit it and drive it straight down and break it off the black plastic pipe below the frost line. They have a 300 gallon pressure tank and didn't want to take a chance of disrupting the water supply for the other horse field several hundred yards away. So, I went down in the lower field to the old Ash Hole, and cut down a 30" Ash tree. Cut 3, 36" long chunks, took them up to the spigot, stood them on their ends, and ratchet strapped them together. Plus I told them I would be no where near the spigot. Dropped the tree, closest branch was at least 15' away. Sure glad we had the 5420. I ran one tank out of the 660 cutting all of the stuff up to 20" into 6' sections that went to the burn pile. The rest we cut random sizes and dumped them on the wood pile. Had one helper get hot and quit.



Smart thinking, that would have stopped any damage to the water pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Not sure if you saw this guys. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wood-burner-survey-we-need-you.344342/#post-7335982


----------



## sean donato

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone yous fellas know?
> View attachment 841487


My dad would try something stupid like that.


----------



## husqvarna257

Just got a truck of log length dropped off this week and a 30yd load of ends. The ends are fairly dry for the most part so I'll cut and split them 1st. Good work out for my new husky 562xp. I got the 24" bar so I can cut up ends and 2 new full chisel chains so I can fly through the pile. I still have the 257 that I can use for any wood close to the ground. 28 year old saw and it still starts right up.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

My first time getting a dump trailer of wood delivered. My leafsnap app is telling me its horse chestnut. I will probably mix it with silver maple and sell as campfire wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bark doesn't look like horse chestnut (conker,. Do you guys call the nuts conkers too? 'conkers' used to be a popular kids game until Gameboys, phones, iPads etc arrived). Wood looks to white too. Although I can't think of another tree with leaves like a conker, but then you have plenty of trees we don't.


----------



## Logger nate

Took the scrounge locating tool out the other day, nice to be back in the saddle 

Went out with my buddy the next day to look over the area they are going log and found a bunch more dead red fir. We were turning around at the end of the road and my buddy happened to stop where his bike was on a high spot and his down hill foot was over a rut, balancing there on the verge of falling over, thought I would try to help and road up beside him... right when he fell over, knocked me over, too bad it wasn’t on video, lol. Knocked some hide off my shin and smashed/bent my pinky the wrong way. Told him he’s on his own next time, lol. (He’s actually a very good rider, better than me).

Worked on cutting some more boards today

My lumber drying platform


----------



## svk

Morning fellas.

Guess it’s been close to 72 hours since I’ve been on here. Must be some sort of record lol

Very busy week between work and volunteering. Thursday we completely cleaned and organized the Lions club storage building. We now have the space to showcase the good items we have for sale. We also put several items on the curb which almost all have been taken. From what I hear, it was great entertainment to watch the scroungers show up en masse once I put the FREE furniture ad on Facebook. One portly woman loaded a loveseat on the back of her Taurus and a full sized couch on the roof, lashed it all down, and drove away!!!


Yesterday I headed to the cabin after work. I purchased a small dish cabinet and put that together. I had two old sets of “China” in storage although technically one set is Japanese and the other set is English. My great great aunts set had been very hour in the garage many years ago in a very unsafe manner by my mom so it was a miracle none of it broke. The other set came with our cabin when my parents bought it in the early 70’s. That set is actually an 8 course setting (one set of bowls not shown in the pic).

Today I’m working the Lions club brat/hot dog sale and tomorrow I’m helping a senior friend replace the sheeting on his porch that had rotted due to poor design/water damage. Then it will be back to work again. 






Covfefe


----------



## djg james

Pretty hoity-toity for cabin ware. Does it come with a butler?


----------



## djg james

Does anyone burn Cypress? I think I saw it mentioned here but I don't remember. How does it burn? Like Pine? Lot of Smoke

The tree guy has a pile of branches and I thought would make quick drying camp wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I burn a fair amount. Leyland cypress is actually pretty dense for a soft wood but others like Lawson aren't. Like all wood, dry it and it didn't smoke. It dries easily enough. It burns hot but fast, good for getting stove going from cold.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Took the scrounge locating tool out the other day, nice to be back in the saddle View attachment 841659
> 
> Went out with my buddy the next day to look over the area they are going log and found a bunch more dead red fir. We were turning around at the end of the road and my buddy happened to stop where his bike was on a high spot and his down hill foot was over a rut, balancing there on the verge of falling over, thought I would try to help and road up beside him... right when he fell over, knocked me over, too bad it wasn’t on video, lol. Knocked some hide off my shin and smashed/bent my pinky the wrong way. Told him he’s on his own next time, lol. (He’s actually a very good rider, better than me).
> 
> Worked on cutting some more boards todayView attachment 841660
> 
> My lumber drying platform
> View attachment 841662


Was thinking of you yesterday while doing a bit of limb removal for a better view of Lake Michigan.
The home is built on a sand dune, it's pretty steep other than the parking and the ridge of the hill, of course none of what I have to do there is on that part lol. I was walking across the hill on a mildly steep part and my foot on the downhill side slipped off the billygoat path(actually a deer trail) and I instantly landed on the other knee still upright. It could have been bad as I was carrying my rope bag and had all my gear on, I was glad when I dropped my helmet that it stopped in a pile of brush, but if I would have fallen into that same pile it would have been quite painful! 
This part was fairly east to climb up as it was clear of brush, setup in gear wasn't all that fun though.The part I need to do yet is twice as steep as it is on the right side of the picture, I'll probably set up a rope to get up and down it. 



The views were great from my office, too bad I dropped my phone, I'm just glad it stopped right next to my rope bag.


Had a nice ride in this one since I had my anchor going to another tree to keep my rope clear, every time the wind would kick up over 20mph the tree would sway and up or down I would go. While it wasn't a big deal it was a surprise when you went to cut a branch and then the branch was all the sudden out of reach, then back in reach lol. 
Wanna come help me with the rest .


----------



## olyman

chipper1 said:


> I agree with mike and you.
> Except I'd add to that last part, no reason you can't have a few different saws with different length bars.
> Just like hooked on phonics, it works for me lol.
> 
> Just got the larger cherry rounds off the trailer and cut the logs up, had a 28" bar on the ported 372, it was not what I would recommend cutting with for anyone new to cutting. The saw has very large dogs so that reduces the overall effective length of the bar, but it still lengthens the overall length of the saw which can cause a lot of problems in tight quarters, and increase the level of danger. For me mainly because the saw cuts fast and you can't get the saw out of the cut quick enough and it can bind and kick back(as in the video below), although for most newer cutters I think hitting something with the upper quarter quadrant of the tip on the other side of a log they are cutting is the most common danger with long bars such as cutting off a pile of logs. See :26 seconds in the video below for a little kickback action, this was from last night.
> 
> The excursion wanted more.
> View attachment 841188
> View attachment 841189



are you really running that lr tire that low, or is that a bad camera angle????


----------



## svk

Paid 8 bucks for this bundle of chains from a little flea market. A few are broken. Surely there’s a few workable ones in there.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Pretty hoity-toity for cabin ware. Does it come with a butler?


Yeah I’m the butler too. CEO, chef, butler, maid, and every other duty. lol. 

Certainly overkill for a cabin without running water or electricity but if we don’t use them there, it will be another 20 years plus before anyone uses them.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Paid 8 bucks for this bundle of chains from a little flea market. A few are broken. Surely there’s a few workable ones in there.


Now you're gonna' need that grinder!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Now you're gonna' need that grinder!
> 
> Philbert


Yeah and a breaker.

I’m not bringing any more rocked chains in to be sharpened. When I get to 20 I’ll buy that grinder.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Was thinking of you yesterday while doing a bit of limb removal for a better view of Lake Michigan.
> The home is built on a sand dune, it's pretty steep other than the parking and the ridge of the hill, of course none of what I have to do there is on that part lol. I was walking across the hill on a mildly steep part and my foot on the downhill side slipped off the billygoat path(actually a deer trail) and I instantly landed on the other knee still upright. It could have been bad as I was carrying my rope bag and had all my gear on, I was glad when I dropped my helmet that it stopped in a pile of brush, but if I would have fallen into that same pile it would have been quite painful!
> This part was fairly east to climb up as it was clear of brush, setup in gear wasn't all that fun though.The part I need to do yet is twice as steep as it is on the right side of the picture, I'll probably set up a rope to get up and down it.
> 
> View attachment 841751
> 
> The views were great from my office, too bad I dropped my phone, I'm just glad it stopped right next to my rope bag.
> View attachment 841754
> 
> Had a nice ride in this one since I had my anchor going to another tree to keep my rope clear, every time the wind would kick up over 20mph the tree would sway and up or down I would go. While it wasn't a big deal it was a surprise when you went to cut a branch and then the branch was all the sudden out of reach, then back in reach lol.
> Wanna come help me with the rest .
> View attachment 841755


Wish I could come help you, would like to learn more about SRT, DRT climbing. Have mostly just done removals so just spurs and flip line. Have a couple trees here that I really need a climb line for. Glad your fall wasn’t any worse. Very nice view!


----------



## H-Ranch

Selected a couple of the tree service locust logs for a special project today.



Tried my skill at freehand milling.




Well... this is why the chainsaw mill was born. I should have been paying a little more attention to my line.


So I salvaged the thick one and made another. I have use for the thin one later too. Did a little better on the second try.


Time to peel the bark. Also used a chisel to smooth a few saw marks and round the edges. Trusty old wheelbarrow was my workstation.




Moved near the final location to see what it will look like. I'm pretty happy so far.


Tomorrow I'm hoping to cut the log stringers and fit them to the new treads. The old steps are sagging and were never quite right since we bought the house. The current riser heights are something like 9.5", 7.5", and 6". Not ideal or anywhere near code.


----------



## chipper1

olyman said:


> are you really running that lr tire that low, or is that a bad camera angle????


No low tires for me, I check them often and every time I hook to a trailer they get a kick or two. I drove truck for 20yrs, and hauled heavy for about half of that and got into the habit of visually checking them every time I walked up to truck and I would switch sides at different stops just to see.
The reason it looks flat in that picture is because the picture ends there, so there is a "flat" line on the tire which corresponds to the bottom of the picture, I did a double take when I looked at it after you said something too lol.
Here's the load I brought home tonight, all tires were aired up well.
This is the white oak root ball(and a row of rounds in the very front) from the tree at my parents, I was thinking it was around 800-900lbs, well the loader on my tractor wouldn't lift it up without hooking it behind the bucket and that only when I bounced it a good bit . Pretty sure it's over 1k(I should have known better), but I'm positive it's more than my tractor should be lifting on a normal basis.


On the other hand, the truck rode like a dream on the way home, it liked the weight.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Looks like a nice brick house there Joe, a bit of an unusual design.


That is a big old frame farm house built in 1906. Our friend that lives there got a price to scrape and paint it, it was about the same to brick it, so she got it bricked. If you look close you can see a straight mortar line about every 8 feet where the brick does not link together.

It’s hard to believe, but when my parents built their first house in 63, the builder asked, “brick or siding?” They said siding. He said OK, but I’d go with the brick, it’s the same price, and never needs paint. Wonder why it was so cheap back then?


----------



## abbott295

Immigrant labor? Or maybe need to wonder why siding was relatively costly? What was there for siding, how labor intensive was it to install: all hand driven nails, hand brushed primer and how many coats of paint to call the job finished?


----------



## abbott295

About that time, carpet (wall-to-wall!) was an upgrade from wood floors too.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Wish I could come help you, would like to learn more about SRT, DRT climbing. Have mostly just done removals so just spurs and flip line. Have a couple trees here that I really need a climb line for. Glad your fall wasn’t any worse. Very nice view!


If you could I'd teach you everything I've learned from reading and watching videos .
I'm glad too, that could have hurt, especially with my bag going with me and all my gear on .
I'm looking forward to going back, just not looking forward to the hill. I was told by the owners daughter that her sister just bought a home about 30min from me, it's on a big hill too and they want it cleared out for the view, I may be getting that one too. When you getting here, I know you can deal with the hills .


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Immigrant labor? Or maybe need to wonder why siding was relatively costly? What was there for siding, how labor intensive was it to install: all hand driven nails, hand brushed primer and how many coats of paint to call the job finished?


Beets me. Both houses my parents built, in 63 and 76, the price between brick and siding was negligible. Local builder and local labor. I think it was the cost of brick back then. I know of two other farmers that bricked frame houses because it was cheaper than scraping and painting.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Beets me. Both houses my parents built, in 63 and 76, the price between brick and siding was negligible.


Not like that today! A neighbor recently built a large garage and had it faced with brick to match his house. The brickwork alone was almost what we paid for our house and lot (granted, many years ago). It is a nice look, and relatively low maintenance (tuck pointing sometimes require), but you need to be able to pay for it up front these days.

Philbert


----------



## muddstopper

No time for a pic. I have been burning a brush pile since Tuesday. I would take my tractor and push the pile together a couple times a day. I had put my saw in the bucket the last time I rolled the pile. Went a little while ago to roll the pile again and forgot the saw in the bucket. I pushed the pile high and rolled the bucket and backed out then saw it. Luckly it rolled off the pile out of the flames. Close call.


----------



## John T super cab

You gonna make a rack for the saw now ?


----------



## H-Ranch

Peeling the stringers.


Marked the bottom angle and cut.


Out with the old.


Temporary set to fit the treads. Will have to be cut to length when finished. A couple of screws to hold in place.



Set a finishing nail upside down to locate the thicker side and used the floor jack to suspend the other side level above the stringer.




Level and scribe to finished height.


Notch and fit a couple times.




Almost ready for step 2. Back at it after dinner.


----------



## Logger nate

H-Ranch said:


> Peeling the stringers.
> View attachment 842096
> 
> Marked the bottom angle and cut.
> View attachment 842076
> 
> Out with the old.
> View attachment 842077
> 
> Temporary set to fit the treads. Will have to be cut to length when finished. A couple of screws to hold in place.
> View attachment 842078
> View attachment 842083
> 
> Set a finishing nail upside down to locate the thicker side and used the floor jack to suspend the other side level above the stringer.
> View attachment 842088
> 
> View attachment 842090
> 
> Level and scribe to finished height.
> View attachment 842091
> 
> Notch and fit a couple times.
> View attachment 842092
> 
> View attachment 842093
> 
> Almost ready for step 2. Back at it after dinner.


Nice!


----------



## H-Ranch

Didn't quite finish.



Think I'll pull the bottom step back an inch or so on the left side looking down.


I had to do a last minute improvise, adapt, and overcome - flipped the top step end for end because it didn't have enough contact with the stringer. Now my planned lines don't look right! Back at it tomorrow after work. Adjust bottom tread, attach both treads, cut stringer to length, and attach to deck. 

It's beer time!


----------



## JustJeff

Check out my new Stihl...shirt that is. My son bought it for me. Happy scrounging!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

H-Ranch said:


> Didn't quite finish.
> View attachment 842124
> View attachment 842125
> 
> Think I'll pull the bottom step back an inch or so on the left side looking down.
> View attachment 842126
> 
> I had to do a last minute improvise, adapt, and overcome - flipped the top step end for end because it didn't have enough contact with the stringer. Now my planned lines don't look right! Back at it tomorrow after work. Adjust bottom tread, attach both treads, cut stringer to length, and attach to deck.
> 
> It's beer time!


I like it!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

John T super cab said:


> You gonna make a rack for the saw now ?


This is my tractor, 

Not a lot of room to put a rack.


----------



## MustangMike

You can always make room. Here is what I did on my ATV!


----------



## LondonNeil

*FREE STUFF!!*
Did I get your attention for a moment?  

This is an odd offer to make on a wood forum but, are their any metal worker/hobbiests here? Would a set of internal and external micrometers be of use to you? Mum is hopefully moving house soon so my brother and I are helping her clear more stuff accumulated over a lifetime..... and we found an ammo box of what I'd loosely describe as metal working precision tools. things like centre drills, taps, reams, the micrometers, a height gauge (is that the right term? used on a surface table to scribe the height on something) , dial gauge and so on. We are pretty sure these were grandads, although dad was an engineer too so some bits might be his, but basically its been in the ammo box, much wrapped in wax paper, in the loft for ..oo...err...50+ years and probably dad dug something to use briefly once a decade if that. it was all expensive tooling in its day BUT its all imperial amd we left that behind...50+ years ago. I could list it on ebay but it would only fetch a few pounds....these days you can buy a useable digital caliper for little money, why fiddle with an imperial micrometer? So I will be happy instead to send it off for free if someone wants it. Just the cost of the postage please (and a few dollars donation to a charity of your choice too maybe, up to you). Which may be a sticking point as postage across the atlantic isn't inconsiderable. I'd post any or all of it but stuff like the taps and drills etc would probably be more to post than for you to buy locally, but the micrometers and dial gauge might be worth while? If anyone is interested let me know and I'll give you some photos and answer any questions.

thanks. Now back to wood and saws.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You can always make room. Here is what I did on my ATV!


Box looks nice.
And that's a very large slingshot .


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Made some barbecue chips.


----------



## svk

Well this saw looks pretty promising. Supposedly just needs carb clean/kit.


----------



## djg james

Looks pretty clean. Must have been used by a little old lady only on Sundays.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Looks pretty clean. Must have been used by a little old lady only on Sundays.


Homeowner owned top handles usually die of bad gas and often have very limited hours.


----------



## Doorfx




----------



## H-Ranch

Well I fine tuned the tread notches, installed a couple 8" log screws to attach the treads, and cut the stringers to length.


I think the total assembly weighs in around 200 pounds. They feel solid though and I don't feel any flex in them.


And a final shot to include the Montana gate I installed over the entrance.


A couple screws through the deck to attach the stringers tomorrow and it will be back to my regularly scheduled 1,637 other projects...


----------



## svk

Looks very nice!


----------



## H-Ranch

Back to boring old firewood. Cutoffs from the steps and exposed a couple more logs in the pile. Need to work on the tree service load more - between the week in the 90's and the steps, I haven't gotten much done.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Back to boring old firewood. Cutoffs from the steps and exposed a couple more logs in the pile. Need to work on the tree service load more - between the week in the 90's and the steps, I haven't gotten much done. View attachment 842492


The steps look nice.
Locust .
I'm not feeling too motivated in this heat myself. I think we have already had a good number more days above 90 than last yr, and more to come this week .


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Load of silver maple. I grow more fond of it all the time. Dries fast, coals are good, throws a good flame and its everywhere.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Probably horse and a half. Usually the duckbills in fuel and oil system go bad. Otherwise pretty reliable.



Ill make a difference fuel tank for it now that it might not be a saw. The current idea is a fan boat. We are thinking real hard before i start diving in. 
I mean... a fan boat my boy can use in our swamp AND on the snow maybe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Iowawoodguy said:


> Load of silver maple. I grow more fond of it all the time. Dries fast, coals are good, throws a good flame and its everywhere.
> View attachment 842527



Only down side is the coal to coal time is not really long in my experience 

Ash and black locust are my favorite. But DANG dead standing ash can be hard as a rock. Hard to split and really hard on chains. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I like the way Ash burns, and when straight grained it generally splits very easily, but I like the way Black Cherry coals up better than Ash even though Ash may have more BTUs.

I have also learned that the wood you prefer often depends on your stove and flue setup. Ash is one of the easiest hardwoods to burn and does not require much draft.

Conversely, if your draft is "too good", Ash will often not last as long as you wish.

I'm running the same air tight 55 gal drum stove, but the flue setup in our new cabin (mostly vertical with lined pipes) is 10X better than our old set up (uninsulated pipes with a lot of horizontal). Our two primary sources of fuel up there are Ash and Black Cherry.

For the overnight, we used to prefer Ash in the old cabin, in the new cabin we usually choose Black Cherry or a mix.

You don't want to get up in the middle of the night, and you always want coals in the morning!


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Well this saw looks pretty promising. Supposedly just needs carb clean/kit.
> carb kit and a new fuel filter. I think it could be cheaper in the long run for the occasional wood cutter to run cans of pre mix fuel. I run canned fuel in my 4 stroke weed wacker bcause I use so little, a quart or two per year.
> 
> Moving the 30 yards of large rounds off the driveway so it's easier to park, new 25" skidding tongs and the tractor make it better to move. I was splitting some of it the other day and the splitter was slow. The engine was running well but the lag was there. So i checked the couplers and the pump side was loose, the allen cap had backed off. I tightened it up but I will pull it off later and loctite the screw in better.


----------



## psuiewalsh

muddstopper said:


> This is my tractor, View attachment 842137
> 
> Not a lot of room to put a rack.


Can you mount a bar scabbard type to the roll bar?


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> This 100% humidity sucks



It’s 47% humidity here now, that’s on the high side for us. Last time I checked it was 16%. About a week ago.


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> Whatever bro. 103 is still 103.




Heat index can make a big difference. A week ago it was 104 at 4 in the afternoon, with a feels like of 101. The same day in Naples Florida it was mid 90s with a feels like/heat index of 114. Because of high humidity.


----------



## mountainguyed67

A load I brought down yesterday for our 4WD club’s annual fundraiser.





That‘s the 4th load I brought. Others will participate at some point. One year I skipped splitting day, they handled it. Plus they handle sales and delivery.


----------



## muddstopper

psuiewalsh said:


> Can you mount a bar scabbard type to the roll bar?


I could probably put a mount somewhere on the tractor. I usually dont try piling brush with this little tractor. The loader only lifts 14inches. The brushpile was only about 100ft from where I store my saws. The tractor articulates in the middle and aint much bigger than a good riding mower. I think my biggest needs for saw placement on this tractor is to find a cure for CRS, (Cant Remember Sh1t).


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> I like the way Ash burns, and when straight grained it generally splits very easily, but I like the way Black Cherry coals up better than Ash even though Ash may have more BTUs.
> 
> I have also learned that the wood you prefer often depends on your stove and flue setup. Ash is one of the easiest hardwoods to burn and does not require much draft.
> 
> Conversely, if your draft is "too good", Ash will often not last as long as you wish.
> 
> I'm running the same air tight 55 gal drum stove, but the flue setup in our new cabin (mostly vertical with lined pipes) is 10X better than our old set up (uninsulated pipes with a lot of horizontal). Our two primary sources of fuel up there are Ash and Black Cherry.
> 
> For the overnight, we used to prefer Ash in the old cabin, in the new cabin we usually choose Black Cherry or a mix.
> 
> You don't want to get up in the middle of the night, and you always want coals in the morning!


Mike, that 55 gal stove of yours, whats the inside lined with. Surely the 1/8” drum i basically only for looks, I would imagine a drum would only last a few years without some plate lining.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Not been around much lately. Been busy scroungin' and ridin' in this beautiful sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 842669
> View attachment 842670
> View attachment 842668
> View attachment 842667
> View attachment 842671



Great scenery!


----------



## djg james

Haywire, if you don't mind saying, what part of MT are you from? My Dad and I use to visit Glacier almost every other year. I miss it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I haven’t been on here the last few weeks because I’ve been helping the Forest Service get 4WD trails ready to open. I scouted two on foot, and drove in on another with a group.

This was on June 12th.





June 28th. The trails aren’t suitable for hauling firewood, we just get it out of the way.



The last trail I scouted July 2nd had a tree someone cut with an axe, probably late last season. Probably cut it to drop it all the way to the ground so they could drive over it. The dates on the pictures are wrong.


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> Mike, that 55 gal stove of yours, whats the inside lined with. Surely the 1/8” drum i basically only for looks, I would imagine a drum would only last a few years without some plate lining.



NOTHING! My brother and I both heated our houses with them, and they would last for decades unless you let them rust in the off season.

They were the Sotz kits, and the air intake was designed not to let the barrel get hot enough to burn itself up.

When Popular Mechanics tested them, they beat the Vermont Casting stove in both efficiency and total BTU output. After that, the Gov went after them and put them out of business. I guess you can't have a $35 stove kit beating and $800 wood stove!

The owner of the company was furious, as the Gov had NO EVIDENCE that the stove was a polluter, but he did not have the money to fight it and comply with their testing.

I heated my house with one for 20 years, then brought it upstate and put it in the hunting cabin (after I built one). Unfortunately, it was outside for a while, so the barrel eventually had to be replaced, but I was able to re-use the entire kit.

So I'm on the second barrel, and it has been used every year since the early 1980s. I think if it were not left outside before the cabin was built, I would still be on the first barrel.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> My brother and I both heated out houses with them



That’s a lot of heat for an outdoor toilet...


----------



## H-Ranch

Couple more loads of not highly valuable English walnut last night.


----------



## JustJeff

Talk about humidity, welcome to Ontario's great lakes region. 80% outside, 55 inside with the air-conditioning running.

Mike, I'm pretty sure I've seen those barrel stove kits at Tractor Supply here.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

You still see barrel stove kits now and then. I’m tempted to grab one but I don’t have any place to use it.

What I really like are the “double barrel” stoves made out of the heavier tanks, usually 30 gallon size. Those things scavenge heat like crazy and are thicker so they won’t burn out.


----------



## svk

I think I’ve mentioned that in addition to saws I also collect cast iron cookware. Now that I’ve got enough of both, I only buy saws and iron when the price is right. I’ll often “watch” items on FB marketplace for weeks and reach out to the seller if stuff hasn’t moved. 

Scrounged these two up yesterday. A BSR Dutch oven and a Lodge combo cooker that can be used as a Dutch oven or the bottom is also a chicken fryer and the top is a skillet.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother used the 55 gal double drum kit, and I have the hardware to make one.

I prefer the single drum for the following reasons:

I cook on top of it, tough to do with a double.

The single has a flue control, the double does not (you must leave the pipe wide open for it to draft properly).

The only was to clean out the upper drum is to disassemble it.

They do produce more heat due to the increased surface area.

The most efficient shape for a stove is a sphere, the second most efficient is a cylinder. This is why pot belly stoves were so common back in the day. Corners are very inefficient.


----------



## husqvarna257

muddstopper said:


> I could probably put a mount somewhere on the tractor. I usually dont try piling brush with this little tractor. The loader only lifts 14inches. The brushpile was only about 100ft from where I store my saws. The tractor articulates in the middle and aint much bigger than a good riding mower. I think my biggest needs for saw placement on this tractor is to find a cure for CRS, (Cant Remember Sh1t).



CRS happens. Last year I got a load of wood down the dirt road, loaded it on the pallet forksand put my saw, chaps in the loader. I dumped the wood on to a pile and watched as the saw went with it. Got lucky, no damage to the saw.

I am loving the new husky 562 XP. Lots of power and it sips gas compared to the 257 skitter beater.
Home Depot sells the 55 gallon stove kit, I got one and made my maple evaporator . The kit is banned in some states, don't remember what states.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm sure they are all good, but the Sotz stove kit was air tight, made of stamped steel, and had some unique "patented" air intake features built into the door.

They also made tools to go with it (rake, poker and shovel), a temp controlled air inlet, log rollers and splitting mauls (Monster Mauls - all metal - no more broken handles).

In addition, they sent all owner a newspaper (quarterly?) that was real "folksy" and had ideas from other members on how they used the various tools, etc. Before these websites existed, it was a really good communication tool.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> (Monster Mauls - all metal - no more broken handles).



The one with the big triangle welded to it? I broke the handle off mine. I still have the handle, I use it as a cheater. I’ve never broken a wooden handle off of a maul.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> They also made tools to go with it . . . (Monster Mauls - all metal - no more broken handles).





mountainguyed67 said:


> The one with the big triangle welded to it?


Someone gave me one for free. Got rid of it as soon as I got my first Fiskars.

Philbert


----------



## cat10ken

I broke the handle off my Monster Maul also. Had it welded up with a metal collar and it got a bow in the handle after a couple years before it broke too. I think they are the reason my shoulders are shot now.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll bet the ones you guys broke were "imitations" and not the original Sotz Monster Mauls. The originals were orange (so you did not loose it).

I used the Sotz Monster Mauls for years and NEVER broke one. I broke so many wooden handles I stopped using them. (The last one I broke, the head came back at me and I just barely slipped it, it skinned my face as it went by, that was the end of wooden handles for me).

But, as Philbert points out, once I started using my X-27 I stopped using the (much heavier) Monster Mauls. I still have the Monster Maul, as a back up, up at the cabin.

Trust me, if you could break them we would have. I have only had a hydro splitter for 5 years, everything before then was split by hand. My brother had a Monster Maul also, and he likes swinging a 20 lb sledge, so I'm pretty sure not too many folks swing harder than he does.

My favorite hand splitting device is the X-27, but the Monster Mauls worked a lot better for me than the old 6 and 8 lb wooden handle splitting mauls that used to be quite popular.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm going up to the cabin this weekend with my daughters and grandkids and a few others. I'll try to take some pics of the stove and the tools and the orig Monster Maul.

If Matt ever returns to the site, he can tell you about what my brother did. His house was much larger than mine, so he use the double drum kit and had temp controlled fans for circulation through the ducts. He also put bricks along the walls for fire protection and to hold the heat longer.


----------



## cat10ken

The Monster Maul that I broke and had repaired was the Original Sotz maul, orange in color. I also had a Lady Monster that was half the weight of the full sized one. I was making about 25 cord every winter and it was all hand split, very little the monster wouldn't split. I did have one of the red imitation ones with the rubber grip handle that I used when the original was in for repairs. I still have them as well as a monster with a 20# head that I never used. I'll have to line them up for a photo.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Mine was red.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a new borrowed toy to play with this weekend. It's been sitting in the barn awhile and needs a good cleaning up at the very least. Quick preview:


----------



## MustangMike

I'll guess MS 461.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> I'll guess MS 461.


It's funny Mike because you were the first person i thought of when I got this saw. I think you've graduated beyond this saw now. It's wearing a 25" bar and it's a fair amount heavier than what I usually run - I wouldn't want to do a bunch of limbing with it, that's for sure. I will probably try a bit more freehand milling with it though. FIL bought it new 7 or 8 years ago? Maybe more even. It's been sitting in his barn for at least a couple years. I'll post more when I clean it up and tackle the larger tree service logs I have left, a few approaching 30". Anyway, here it is:


----------



## MustangMike

I used to have a non M Tronic 441, in fact, most of the milling of the Ash post and beam was done with that saw!

Best of luck with it.


----------



## muad

TGIF scroungers. Have been absent as of late, been slammed with hay and straw making. Haven't run a saw in weeks, too dang hot! 

I hope y'all are doing well!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> TGIF scroungers. Have been absent as of late, been slammed with hay and straw making. Haven't run a saw in weeks, too dang hot!
> 
> I hope y'all are doing well!


I don't know which is worse Maud. Baling or running a saw when it's this friggin hot.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> I don't know which is worse Maud. Baling or running a saw when it's this friggin hot.



Indeed!! Thankfully, running the round baler is a lot better than making small squares. Although I did plenty of those too.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Truckload of black ash(?) from a tree job today.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll be up at the cabin (off the grid) with the Grandkids, etc for the WE.

Everyone have a good WE.


----------



## U&A

Well started a new trail head. Man it is hot out. [emoji27][emoji27]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> Well started a new trail head. Man it is hot out. [emoji27][emoji27]



You‘re making a trail on your land?


----------



## U&A

mountainguyed67 said:


> You‘re making a trail on your land?



Yes

Have some started. Did them last year with a bobcat. 

This one will be shorter so ill try to tackle it manually 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

We have similar plans, we were looking at one possible route last time up.


----------



## rarefish383

Dan, I'm sorry I didn't get a pic. I was mowing my MIL's lawn when I heard this loud noise. Kind of like when the wind precedes a big storm. Looked up and a mini van was coming down the road with the rear hatch up. It had a root ball in the back that must have just cleared all the way around by an inch or so, and 30 feet of dead Cedar dragging on the road.


----------



## Be Stihl

Ok guys I found this laying across a trail and someone just cut out a section to pass by. Looks like maple bark real thick, but fibers of wood look similar to beech. What day you scroungers?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

Maple scrounge half mile from home. Super easy, pull up and load in the parking lot.Had another maple that’s ben bucked for a year.


Burned his punky stuff, split and sell the good stuff for the fall.


----------



## FinnKamp

I didn't know we had some decent sized maple trees behind the barn  It's Husqvarna Sunday, folks


----------



## psuiewalsh

Be Stihl said:


> Ok guys I found this laying across a trail and someone just cut out a section to pass by. Looks like maple bark real thick, but fibers of wood look similar to beech. What day you scroungers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coffee wood?


----------



## Logger nate

Well been cutting some easy wood close to home but been thinking about the big red fir wondering if someone took it and really missing the solitude up there so headed up there Friday, it’s still there  

Cut about 10 rounds and rolled them down the hill 
Thankfully none of them went across the road and over the bank, and no traffic.The low to the ground horse trailer sure is nice for this stuff. 
Had to whittle the next layer down to lifting size


----------



## mountainguyed67

Do you find scorpions under the bark sometimes?


----------



## venture

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


New construction of subdivisions ,they clear a lot of trees and pile them in a corner. I have got a lot of wood that way just go and ask they usually say yes


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry to hear six... how old was it? any idea?...


Was just talking to my oldest uncle today. He said it was built in 1920 and tornado hit it a few years later and it sagged ever since.

I haven't done a thing yet kind of in a rut.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you find scorpions under the bark sometimes?


Nope, never seen those here thankfully.


----------



## Logger nate

Did some more work on the mill yesterday. Screwed the ladder down to some boards to eliminate some of the flex, helped but still getting quite a bit where saw mounts

This mill is much more user friendly but can get nicer more consistent boards with the $75 panther mill

Anyone want to buy a mill? Lol
Cleaned up some of the mill scraps for Mom’s wood shed


----------



## Be Stihl

psuiewalsh said:


> Coffee wood?



I am here in KY so it may well be KY coffee tree. I am going to buck a few rounds and split to see just how dry it is. Thanks for the suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Did some more work on the mill yesterday. Screwed the ladder down to some boards to eliminate some of the flex, helped but still getting quite a bit where saw mountsView attachment 843458


I like that you can work in a standing posture, without having to lift the log up high.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> I like that you can work in a standing posture, without having to lift the log up high.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah me too, a lot of the reason I wanted to try this one and being further away from the noise and exhaust.


----------



## LondonNeil

did more clearing of dad's 'tools, treasures and junk' from the garage yesterday and 'scrounged up' some tools, spanners, jacks, axle stands and so on...I'l keep some and distribute some to friends. I also scrounged up another half bottle of BLO and a half bottle of danish oil so I'm set for axe restoration/handle treatment! Oh and a bit off topic...Also found a Kriegsmarine U-boat officers stopwatch by Dugane, issued to officers for timing torpedoes. I kid you not. Absolutely no idea where it came from! The detective work should be fun.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Nope, never seen those here thankfully.



I saw three last time I cut wood. They crawl under the bark, then get exposed when the bark falls off. They’re black.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> did more clearing of dad's 'tools, treasures and junk' from the garage yesterday and 'scrounged up' some tools, spanners, jacks, axle stands and so on...I'l keep some and distribute some to friends. I also scrounged up another half bottle of BLO and a half bottle of danish oil so I'm set for axe restoration/handle treatment! Oh and a bit off topic...Also found a Kriegsmarine U-boat officers stopwatch by Dugane, issued to officers for timing torpedoes. I kid you not. Absolutely no idea where it came from! The detective work should be fun.


That's a pretty neat piece of history.
Sounds like you're getting a lot done.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I saw three last time I cut wood. They crawl under the bark, then get exposed when the bark falls off. They’re black.



We get the odd one.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> We get the odd one.
> 
> View attachment 843580
> 
> 
> View attachment 843581


IIRC they also glow under a black light?


----------



## svk

Found a couple of free saws (Poulans in cases, models unknown) 30 minutes north. Someone took the first one but not the other two (clearly he’s not affected by cad yet) so I’ll be the benefactor of that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> We get the odd one.
> 
> View attachment 843580
> 
> 
> View attachment 843581



I haven’t tried to get pictures of them.


----------



## svk

Turned out to be a couple of wild things. Assuming the one has a cracked handle. But they are complete and both come with spare chains.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Turned out to be a couple of wild things.


Heck the cases are worth the 'Free' price!

Philbert


----------



## Iowawoodguy

svk said:


> Turned out to be a couple of wild things. Assuming the one has a cracked handle. But they are complete and both come with spare chains.
> 
> View attachment 843665


My dad has one of those. Vibrates like no other.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> My dad has one of those. Vibrates like no other.


Give him an older larger Homelite or Mac if he wants to see vibration lol!


----------



## MustangMike

This weekend I went up to my Cabin in the Catskills - there were 9 of us on Sat and 7 stayed overnight, including both my Daughters and 3 Grandkids. My older Daughter, who lives in New Hampshire, has not been to the property in over 20 years and has never seen the "new" cabin. We all had a great time, hiking, exploring, shooting and cutting wood.

I even restored the view from my Lifeguard tower of the Cannonsville Reservoir and the Rte 10 bridge. None of it was visible before I started cutting.

None of the trees were large, as this is where the Tornado touched down a couple of decades ago. But the terrain is steep and I was happy to have the light little MMWS 261 to get it done (in the heat) over the two days we were up there.


----------



## MustangMike

My younger Grandson asked to learn how to drive the ATV, so we put him right to work hauling out some Black Cherry.


----------



## MustangMike

The previous day we all hiked up to the Gazebo next door to enjoy the view.


----------



## MustangMike

Another thing I forgot to mention … Unlike down here, when we go for a hike almost all the Ash trees are dead or dying, up at my cabin they seem to be doing just fine. I was concerned earlier as they did not have leaves when the Black Cherry and most other species did, but they all have leaves now and look good.

Since about 30-40% of my mature trees up there (50 acres) are Ash, I was very relieved! Hopefully I will have enough large trees for a timber cut in not too many years. They used to log the property every decade, then the tornado hit, followed by several powerful wind storms, and as a result the property has not been logged for 2 and 1/2 decades.


----------



## johninky

Be Stihl said:


> Ok guys I found this laying across a trail and someone just cut out a section to pass by. Looks like maple bark real thick, but fibers of wood look similar to beech. What day you scroungers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yellow popular?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got some practice in with the maul today. My new hookaroon is a back saver for sure. 


Also, I was thinking of starting a wood smoking/barbecue thread to discuss favorite wood for smoking and other smoke wood matters.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> Got some practice in with the maul today. My new hookaroon is a back saver for sure.
> View attachment 843737
> 
> Also, I was thinking of starting a wood smoking/barbecue thread to discuss favorite wood for smoking and other smoke wood matters.


Try the search function. I believe there’s a few good smoking wood threads buried in here.


----------



## KiwiBro

Hmmm, Briggs and Stratton have filed for bankruptcy and have sold or looking to sell their assets to a holding company. I wonder what the availability of spare parts will be like in the future.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Turned out to be a couple of wild things. Assuming the one has a cracked handle. But they are complete and both come with spare chains.
> 
> View attachment 843665




My first saw I started using for processing firewood was a wild thing my dad left behind when I bought my grandparents place. 18" bar, IIRC. I thought I was doing good until my FIL brought out a borrowed MS290 one day. My life was changed, and the ole wild thang didn't last too long after experiencing a "real" saw. Picked up my MS310 no long after. LOL.


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> did more clearing of dad's 'tools, treasures and junk' from the garage yesterday and 'scrounged up' some tools, spanners, jacks, axle stands and so on...I'l keep some and distribute some to friends. I also scrounged up another half bottle of BLO and a half bottle of danish oil so I'm set for axe restoration/handle treatment! Oh and a bit off topic...Also found a Kriegsmarine U-boat officers stopwatch by Dugane, issued to officers for timing torpedoes. I kid you not. Absolutely no idea where it came from! The detective work should be fun.



Very cool!!


----------



## svk

More rain today. A bit of an inconvenience but certainly better than the tinderbox conditions we were facing in late June.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> More rain today. A bit of an inconvenience but certainly better than the tinderbox conditions we were facing in late June.



We need rain bad here.


----------



## pdelosh

Stopped by the compost site on my way to my daughters house and scored a little Honey Locust. Easy picking!


----------



## husqvarna257

KiwiBro said:


> Hmmm, Briggs and Stratton have filed for bankruptcy and have sold or looking to sell their assets to a holding company. I wonder what the availability of spare parts will be like in the future.




I would think that there must be plenty of parts out there including knock off parts, no Briggs here though just a Honda clone Lifan motor.

We could use some rain out here as well right now but i'll take advantage of the dry weather and go out and cut and split more.


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> I would think that there must be plenty of parts out there including knock off parts, no Briggs here though just a Honda clone Lifan motor.
> 
> We could use some rain out here as well right now but i'll take advantage of the dry weather and go out and cut and split more.


I’d concur, every small engine shop around here has oodles of B&S parts not counting knock offs. I’d be willing to bet there will never be a shortage.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Iowawoodguy said:


> Truckload of black ash(?) from a tree job today.
> View attachment 843102
> 
> View attachment 843103


Looks like Hackberry from the bark.


----------



## MustangMike

Some pics my Daughter took from our cabin trip. I think her pic of the view from my Life Guard Stand is much clearer than the one I posted.


----------



## Hinerman

Iowawoodguy said:


> Truckload of black ash(?) from a tree job today.
> View attachment 843102
> 
> View attachment 843103



Another vote for hackberry


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Hinerman said:


> Another vote for hackberry


I actually never checked the leaves and black ash apparently has opposite while this stuff has alternate leaves. Thanks.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I think her pic of the view from my Life Guard Stand is much clearer than the one I posted.



I don’t think you’ll get to the water in time to stop a drowning.


----------



## MustangMike

Not a problem … No swimming allowed in NYC Reservoirs! (The was the last one in the NYC system, they are usually named after the Towns that they buried).


----------



## MustangMike

My property is on top of the mountain in the middle of the "U" on the East side of the Cannonsville Reservoir. It is surrounded by water on 3 sides. The view from my Life Guard stand is to the West.

https://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/water_pdf/nycsystem.pdf


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> they are usually named after the Towns that they buried



We have that too, the old town of Millerton is under Millerton Lake. The courthouse might be the only building left.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Not a problem … No swimming allowed in NYC Reservoirs! (The was the last one in the NYC system, they are usually named after the Towns that they buried).


That no swimming rule is one of the dumbest rules that NY has.

We drove across the causeway that splits the Tomahannock reservoir between Troy and the VT border many times. NO SWIMMING NO BOATING NO FISHING. But you can drive a polluting car across the causeway and all of that pollution washes right into the reservoir.

Oh and the North American record 45 lb Northern Pike....was reportedly caught in the reservoir south of Albany illegally. The lucky angler said he caught it in Sacandaga.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> *That no swimming rule is one of the dumbest rules that NY has.*
> 
> We drove across the causeway that splits the Tomahannock reservoir between Troy and the VT border many times. NO SWIMMING NO BOATING NO FISHING. But you can drive a polluting car across the causeway and all of that pollution washes right into the reservoir.
> 
> Oh and the North American record 45 lb Northern Pike....was reportedly caught in the reservoir south of Albany illegally. The lucky angler said he caught it in Sacandaga.


New York. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## djg james

I haven't been out to the log yard in a couple of days because of all the rain. Still too wet for me to get in with a 2 WD truck but the tree guy has been in. He dropped off what looks to be 2 whole Red Oak trees. Enough for four 5 x 8 trailer loads. Most of it 18" or less in diameter but there is the 24" trunks there too. A lot of straight wood. And probably twice as much Maple lying around. I'm lucky with such a supply I don't take crotch pieces any more because it's harder for one person to split and they just don't stack right. I don't need to take Maple either because there's so much Oak around.

Now here's the problem. I'm usually done with cutting firewood by now because of the St. Louis heat and I really don't need or have the room for any more firewood. I've got probably 2 or 3 years supply for myself already and I don't sell firewood. Too much competition. But if I knew I'd find one or two customers for the 2021 season, I would just start a new row in the yard. I could take the splitter to the yard in my trailer and split it right there.

Man I hate to pass it up but I don't want to stock pile firewood and have it rot on me.


----------



## MustangMike

Oak will not rot for a long time, I would take it. If you mention that you have wood available, likely you will find a buyer, especially if you specify it is Oak!


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> I'm usually done with cutting firewood by now because of the St. Louis heat and I really don't need or have the room for any more firewood. I've got probably 2 or 3 years supply for myself already and I don't sell firewood.


Consider a charity / home heating assistance cut?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Consider a charity / home heating assistance cut?
> 
> Philbert


I’ve thought about this with my involvement with the Lions....I’d happily provide the manpower. But my biggest concern would be reliable wood sources and folks taking advantage of the final product.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I’ve thought about this with my involvement with the Lions....I’d happily provide the manpower. But my biggest concern would be reliable wood sources and folks taking advantage of the final product.


Contact others who have done this to learn what you can from them. I believe that the Interfaith cut in Burnet County, WI relies on social workers and existing assistance programs to identify potential clients, rather than just posting a '_free firewood for the needy_' sign. A few others have posted about 'charity cuts' here on AS - might take a little digging, er cutting, searching, whatever, to find them.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Contact others who have done this to learn what you can from them. I believe that the Interfaith cut in Burnet County, WI relies on social workers and existing assistance programs to identify potential clients, rather than just posting a '_free firewood for the needy_' sign. A few others have posted about 'charity cuts' here on AS - might take a little digging, er cutting, searching, whatever, to find them.
> 
> Philbert


Right....there would need to be a way to vet people as nothing worse than donating sweat equity to someone who does not deserve/need it.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Right....there would need to be a way to vet people as nothing worse than donating sweat equity to someone who does not deserve/need it.


@John Lawler might be able to give some input as he has been doing a charity cut the last few years.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Right....there would need to be a way to vet people as nothing worse than donating sweat equity to someone who does not deserve/need it.


Sent you a PM: these type of events in WI, PA, and IA (others?) have been posted here on AS. For a general Google search, '_Firewood Ministry_' brings up more hits than '_Charity Firewood_'.

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

The trouble with charity cuts is they are riddled with xians trying to make it to heaven.
I started a Heathens for Humanity cult. Current membership is 1.


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> I started a Heathens for Humanity cult. Current membership is 1.


I'll come join you if you cover my ticket.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

me too


----------



## dancan

Count me in for #3 !!!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Not a problem … No swimming allowed in NYC Reservoirs! (The was the last one in the NYC system, they are usually named after the Towns that they buried).


Must be a rule, Tridephia lake sits on top of the town of Tridephia.


----------



## svk

Well I’m heading to the cabin, hopefully tomorrow afternoon. Hope to spend the weekend there. It always seem like stuff comes up to prevent me from getting up there.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

dancan said:


> Count me in for #3 !!!



If you can charter a plane I'm in too...
saw and splitter included.


----------



## Philbert

Sandhill Crane said:


> If you can charter a plane I'm in too...
> saw and splitter included.


Anybody got an aircraft that runs on cord wood?

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Anybody got an aircraft that runs on cord wood?
> 
> Philbert


Spruce goose with sacrificial appendages?


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day blokes. Question. What is the best way to get one of those rounds with a termite hole up the butt burning with the jet flame thing going without the whole round going up? Some noodles stuffed in the top with a little accelerant? Something else?


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> The trouble with charity cuts is they are riddled with xians trying to make it to heaven.
> I started a Heathens for Humanity cult. Current membership is 1.





Philbert said:


> I'll come join you if you cover my ticket.
> 
> Philbert





LondonNeil said:


> me too





dancan said:


> Count me in for #3 !!!


In. I'll bring the doughnuts


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day blokes. Question. What is the best way to get one of those rounds with a termite hole up the butt burning with the jet flame thing going without the whole round going up?


Search 'Swedish Candle'. Noodles or kindling. Make sure you have a side hole for air, if made from a solid round, instead of several splits wired together. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

'Swedish Candles'






swedish candles


What wood makes the best swedish candles? also, does it take longer to season since its a bigger block? Im not so much concerned about heat output, but would like to get the nice pretty flames going for few hours.




www.arboristsite.com









My swedish candle~learned from here


I was at my buddies parents cabin ,his mom wanted a small fire.The axe handle was broken,from beating rounds. I went to the truck pulled out the Rippin Ronny(camping saw) a few plunge cuts later.Needless to say "Mom" was happy she got her fire!




www.arboristsite.com





more . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Be Stihl

johninky said:


> yellow popular?



Thanks for that suggestion, I have cut poplar but not yellow. That may well be correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Had a pleasant surprise yesterday I usually get Stihl stuff from the local dealer which i go past on the way to work. I dropped in the other day to get some chains and and get a price on a 36” es light bar. They didn’t have the chain I needed in stock and are now charging above retail price. So I said “no thank you”. This dealer is part of a chain and they keep changing staff so never get to know them. The place is really neat and tidy with not much stuff in there.
So yesterday I had to go a bit out of my way to shop for some camping gear so I dropped into another dealer, it’s only 15 mins from my house but I don’t usually go that way. Any way this is one of those old school mower shops that’s been there for years, they have heaps of stock crowded into the shop. I ask for a price on RS chains and it 32% below retail. The guy that gave me the price is the owner. I was under the assumption that Stihl dealers just charge retail and that’s that But clearly I was wrong. Anyway when I go to pick up the chains I be paying cash and say don’t bother with a receipt.


----------



## dancan

Sandhill Crane said:


> If you can charter a plane I'm in too...
> saw and splitter included.



Bring the SS , the Kiwi likes them things you know , I'll bring mine as well


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day blokes. Question. What is the best way to get one of those rounds with a termite hole up the butt burning with the jet flame thing going without the whole round going up? Some noodles stuffed in the top with a little accelerant? Something else?


I use a couple pieces of charcoal in the hole to get things going. If the hole is straight through the center, I set the round on 3 stones to let air up in. The round eventually goes up but usually takes a while. We cook on them.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

OMG!
OMG!
OMG!
OMG!







Im SOMEBODY now!!







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> OMG!
> OMG!
> OMG!
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im SOMEBODY now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


onya.


----------



## svk

You guys remember the bundle of chains I bought a couple weeks ago for $8. Finally got a chance to sort them. Pretty happy with what I found:

7 new/close to new
9 useable but approaching EOL
2 odd DL count
3 broken

All except the two were 60DL which is my most common 3/8 chain. And mostly .050 too.

If anyone wants any near EOL full chisel chains to turn into race chains or for practice let me know. Between these and the bundles I got this spring I have lots.


----------



## U&A

Should i use blue locktite on the bolts of this thing? Seems like it might be a good idea. 






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Should i use blue locktite on the bolts of this thing? Seems like it might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Probably wouldn’t hurt


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Helped clean up some of this monster silver maple this morning. Got a pickup load out of it at least.


----------



## svk

The site sure is quiet today. 

My neighbor offered me a couple cords of aspen and if I buck it he’ll haul it right to the driveway. Can’t turn that down but still too hot and humid to mess with it.

Looking at 10” tall grass and a pile of saws that aren’t going to fix themselves. But today is a day of rest. I’ve gone several weeks without a day off from work, rental work, volunteering, helping friends and one family party that meant 7 hours in the car. Today we rest at the cabin. Tomorrow I’ll mow and putz with saws.


----------



## djg james

I'm looking for ideas on contraptions to help me load the big chunks of hardwood firewood into my trailer. My trailer is only a 5' x 8' single axle trailer with a 2" (?) angle iron frame and 1" angle iron side frame. I can lift probable 80# myself but when the rounds get up to 24", I have to noodle them. That's fine, and I've done that before, when it's cool out, but now in this heat, I just want to load my trailer and go home. Once home I just roll them onto my rock driveway, noodle and split them there at my convenience. A half hour or so at a time.

I'm looking for something simple and bolt together. I have plenty of unistrut that I thought I could use. Since I'm only loading rounds I don't need a log arch. Only looking to lift up to 120# (guess). Something I could bolt to my trailer once at the log yard. And I don't want to only support it by the top frame of the side rails and eventually destroy them. Also it would be human powered; something that works quickly. My basic idea is a long beam that straps to the round and then is lifted and then swung into the trailer. There would be a fulcrum (pivot) point on the beam. I'm guessing it would have to be mounted to one side. and that's as far as I get with ideas. Hope I've been clear.

any thoughts?

Edit: Something like his.


----------



## Philbert

I would think about a winch (manual or electric), a couple of pulleys, and a ramp. 

I will search for my favorite YouTube video, which will give you some ideas even if you don’t build that same design.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

I've got a cheap HF winch, but it's slow. Even manual winch would be. I'm thinking thinking something quick; strap the log, lift and swing into trailer.


----------



## Jeffkrib

djg james said:


> I'm looking for ideas on contraptions to help me load the big chunks of hardwood firewood into my trailer. My trailer is only a 5' x 8' single axle trailer with a 2" (?) angle iron frame and 1" angle iron side frame. I can lift probable 80# myself but when the rounds get up to 24", I have to noodle them. That's fine, and I've done that before, when it's cool out, but now in this heat, I just want to load my trailer and go home. Once home I just roll them onto my rock driveway, noodle and split them there at my convenience. A half hour or so at a time.
> 
> I'm looking for something simple and bolt together. I have plenty of unistrut that I thought I could use. Since I'm only loading rounds I don't need a log arch. Only looking to lift up to 120# (guess). Something I could bolt to my trailer once at the log yard. And I don't want to only support it by the top frame of the side rails and eventually destroy them. Also it would be human powered; something that works quickly. My basic idea is a long beam that straps to the round and then is lifted and then swung into the trailer. There would be a fulcrum (pivot) point on the beam. I'm guessing it would have to be mounted to one side. and that's as far as I get with ideas. Hope I've been clear.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: Something like his.
> View attachment 844784


I usually just cut a short round and lay it down against the tail gate. Ideally approximately half the height of the bed of the trailer. Then just roll the round to the back of the trailer and roll/walk it up end over end. That way you only lift something like half of the weight to the round. It may also be worth trying a ramp before putting in all this effort to build a lifting device.


----------



## djg james

I've done that too. That's usually what I do with the big ones. But it still is a strain on my back.


----------



## JustJeff

Two wheel dolly

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

This is my favorite one. It is more than what you are asking for, but might give you an idea for mounting a winch or pulley, along with a ramp. 



There are other YouTube videos on loading firewood rounds too.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Two wheel dolly
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you mean two wheel dolly and a ramp. Never thought of that. Might be an option. Could use my ramps I use to load my log splitter with.

I am afraid I could slip pulling up backwards on the ramps.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> This is my favorite one. It is more than what you are asking for, but might give you an idea for mounting a winch or pulley, along with a ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> There are other YouTube videos on loading firewood rounds too.
> 
> Philbert



I do things in there that I like. The roller at the bottom would help me load logs the few times I do it. I was going to chain a pipe within a pipe to my frame to act as a roller.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> This is my favorite one. It is more than what you are asking for, but might give you an idea for mounting a winch or pulley, along with a ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> There are other YouTube videos on loading firewood rounds too.
> 
> Philbert



Alternatively you get logger Nates son in on the action...... he can carry a log like that in each hand


----------



## djg james

I used to be able to load rounds this size, but that was many years ago.


----------



## MustangMike

When I drop the gate of my trailer it becomes a ramp, and I can roll some very large rounds in there.

Not sure how old you are, but I'm willing to share the back exercises that keep me going! (I do them every morning).

I loaded and unloaded these White Oak rounds in my trailer all by myself last fall. They helped keep my daughter warm this past winter.


----------



## KiwiBro

If not winching logs onto the trailer, how about multiple long cradles that sit on the ground that hold rounds, winching the cradles into the trailer. If distance of the pulls ain't an issue then drag the cradles to where the rounds are and winch the cradles loaded with rounds to the trailer (like a skidding cone except each cradle holds ten rounds, for example). Or, a platform you can place on the ground, hook a battery drill up to raise it up to trailer deck height, then roll the rounds off, rinse and repeat, kinda like a tailgate lift on a truck. I think they have such lifts for working on motorbikes, etc.


----------



## svk

Couple of bugs I came across today 

The tick ended his travels. The spider is still scrounging.


----------



## MustangMike

Luckily I believe that is a dog tick, which does not spread Lyme. It is the little ones that are dangerous!


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> I'm guessing you mean two wheel dolly and a ramp. Never thought of that. Might be an option. Could use my ramps I use to load my log splitter with.
> 
> I am afraid I could slip pulling up backwards on the ramps.


I moved a whole pine tree out of a backyard we couldn't get the truck into. Wet live pine is heavy, we used a dolly to stack rounds and wheel around. To load a heavy round on a trailer, just drag the dolly up the back of it. If it's like my trailer, it's only about 16" high. I can lift twice as much pulling a dolly handle as I can having to bend over and grip a round. Your back is already straight and basically you just pull with your arms. My father in law has a dolly with angle welded to the back so it slides right up, my son has a fridge cart with a strap and the little belts on the back. That thing will slide up any surface.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Two-wheeled dollies, and inclined ramps: add a pulley and you have three of the ‘simple machines’ working for you! 

Forestry supply vendors also sell special tree dollies, designed for larger pieces and heavier weight.

My neighbor has a trailer that hydraulically lowers the bed flat to the ground. Pretty pricy, but it lets him roll things like refrigerators right on.






Flatbed - Air-tow Trailers







airtow.com





Philbert


----------



## svk

Celebration time after finishing up with mowing 


Neighbor offered me 7 large aspen that were cut from his yard. I told him heck yeah but not till it’s cooler.


----------



## svk

Ripped it up with the 345/6 for the first time in months to cut a blowdown maple off my walking trail. Gotta love the neutral balance of these saws.


----------



## KiwiBro

Have been keeping an eye on Gumtree and am seeing quite a few deals like this. Don't need one but wanna give one a try. It seems like there are heaps of them in Aus. Would be good to take it to a shootout against my dad's 211 . But that said, a well sharpened hand saw could spank his 211 if he was the one that sharpened the chain.









Free local classified ads


Find Power Tools ads in Corlette 2315, NSW. Buy and sell almost anything on Gumtree classifieds.




www.gumtree.com.au


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> I've got a cheap HF winch, but it's slow. Even manual winch would be. I'm thinking thinking something quick; strap the log, lift and swing into trailer.



That’s pretty quick


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Ripped it up with the 345/6 for the first time in months to cut a blowdown maple off my walking trail. Gotta love the neutral balance of these saws.
> 
> View attachment 844928



My little mutt that kevin made quickly became my go-to saw. See if i can get this right

Ported with a 346P&C, 357 carb, 2152 case. 18”

I became a 50cc guy with that saw. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Well no more cutting from the close by easy cream patch for now
Have plenty of splitting to do though

And still have the rest of this one to go get


----------



## cantoo

I bought a couple more saws at auctions a 362 and a 201. Both in decent shape and good enough prices. Bought a ton of other stuff but nothing related to wood. I'm getting sore wrists from all the online bidding, too much clicking to view pictures and bid. I'm hoping they start having on site sales soon but at least it's saving me a ton of driving. I can bid at home or when I'm on the road with my phone and on my laptop at night in motels. Then I usually have my wife pick the stuff up wherever it's located. I've gotten a couple really good deals and sold them well and then there is the stuff we don't brag about. I bought some electronic stuff at a sale a few weeks ago and the pictures looked good but it was all crap. Going to be going into the recycle bin soon. Been running my sawmill trying to cut up and bunch of cedar for a couple of home projects. Hit the damn log stop yesterday with only 4' of cutting left to do on my last 6x6. Put a new band on and when I was cutting the last 7 1/4" post I decided that I needed to shave an inch off my log dog. That one sure ruined the band quick. Good thing I have a new 10 pack hanging in the shop. My grandson at practice today. In my day we had to yell from the corners and hope they could hear us, today they wear radio headphones and my son follows behind to tell him what to do. No one other than parents allowed at the tracks yet.


----------



## tnichols

Haven’t been on here in a while. Life gets in the way sometimes. Just started on a blown down trifecta (Shaggy took down 2 Oaks). Slow going my first day in with the tops in a tangled mess. Hope to get back tomorrow with cooler temps.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, looks like your taking to that 462!


----------



## KiwiBro

Bought a dado set on ebay. A day later got a tracking number. Day after, seller's listings say away for a while. After almost two days still no tracking info showing when I try to see if it actually got shipped. I can't take the risk they did nothing but plug in a tracking ticket number but never actually got it out before they went away, so have bought another set from another ebayer I have used in the past, just in case. I'll give it another few days for the first one to show some tracking info but if it doesn't, I'll be asking for a refund. Do you fellas think that's reasonable? I wouldn't have bought it had I known they were going to be away for a while.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Well no more cutting from the close by easy cream patch for nowView attachment 844960
> Have plenty of splitting to do though
> And still have the rest of this one to go get


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nate, looks like your taking to that 462!


I noticed that too Mike.


----------



## KiwiBro

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 845000


dead trees tell no tales


----------



## KiwiBro

What's the attraction of the 462 when the 500i is moar powa and same weight?


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> I used to be able to load rounds this size, but that was many years ago.



We just use a Donk.


----------



## MustangMike

KiwiBro said:


> What's the attraction of the 462 when the 500i is moar powa and same weight?



The 462 is a little lighter and has better features, most notably the clean air filter tech. The 500 has more torque, but stock, often a 462 will out cut it. Plus, the 462 is available.

The 462 suits my cutting needs near perfectly, so why bother with the 500? (I have 2 of them, both ported. One with 20" light, one with a 24"). They are my "go to" saws. The weight of a 60cc saw and the power of a 77 cc saw!


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Well no more cutting from the close by easy cream patch for nowView attachment 844960
> Have plenty of splitting to do thoughView attachment 844961
> 
> And still have the rest of this one to go getView attachment 844962



Nice pile[emoji4]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, looks like your taking to that 462!





farmer steve said:


> I noticed that too Mike.


Yeah I like it, actually thinking about selling the 572.
And getting a xpgw.... or 462R arctic when available. Still don’t care for the caps and the price, but the weight and handling


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> The 462 is a little lighter and has better features, most notably the clean air filter tech. The 500 has more torque, but stock, often a 462 will out cut it. Plus, the 462 is available.
> 
> The 462 suits my cutting needs near perfectly, so why bother with the 500? (I have 2 of them, both ported. One with 20" light, one with a 24"). They are my "go to" saws. The weight of a 60cc saw and the power of a 77 cc saw!


Yep


U&A said:


> Nice pile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks!


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Bought a dado set on ebay. A day later got a tracking number. Day after, seller's listings say away for a while. After almost two days still no tracking info showing when I try to see if it actually got shipped. I can't take the risk they did nothing but plug in a tracking ticket number but never actually got it out before they went away, so have bought another set from another ebayer I have used in the past, just in case. I'll give it another few days for the first one to show some tracking info but if it doesn't, I'll be asking for a refund. Do you fellas think that's reasonable? I wouldn't have bought it had I known they were going to be away for a while.


Probably get more feedback on the eBay / CragsList thread. Could be legit or a scam. Good communication between seller and buyer is critical.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> I'm looking for ideas on contraptions to help me load the big chunks of hardwood firewood into my trailer. My trailer is only a 5' x 8' single axle trailer with a 2" (?) angle iron frame and 1" angle iron side frame. I can lift probable 80# myself but when the rounds get up to 24", I have to noodle them. That's fine, and I've done that before, when it's cool out, but now in this heat, I just want to load my trailer and go home. Once home I just roll them onto my rock driveway, noodle and split them there at my convenience. A half hour or so at a time.
> 
> I'm looking for something simple and bolt together. I have plenty of unistrut that I thought I could use. Since I'm only loading rounds I don't need a log arch. Only looking to lift up to 120# (guess). Something I could bolt to my trailer once at the log yard. And I don't want to only support it by the top frame of the side rails and eventually destroy them. Also it would be human powered; something that works quickly. My basic idea is a long beam that straps to the round and then is lifted and then swung into the trailer. There would be a fulcrum (pivot) point on the beam. I'm guessing it would have to be mounted to one side. and that's as far as I get with ideas. Hope I've been clear.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: Something like his.
> View attachment 844784


This is the second "Gantry" I've built on my trailer. The first was just under 6' high and people kept hitting their head on it. This one is close to ten feet high. I can hang a snatch block anywhere along the beam to get the log where I want it. This one is made with Pressure treated 4X6's. I unhook the truck from the trailer and run a 17,000 pound bull line through the pulley. Tie the end around the log about 3 feet back on the log. That way if you pull up just a few inches from touching the pulley, when you back up and let the log down, it slides forward on the trailer. I do put chocks under the trailer tires, but, the force of the truck pulling down on the gantry keeps the trailer from moving. When I pull the chocks out, they are loose.










If you don't have a dump trailer, make some short chain or rope chokers, and leave them on the back end of the log. Back up to a tree and tie off to the choker and pull out from under it.

The full load was loaded in less than a half hour, and it was our first day playing with the new gantry,


----------



## rarefish383

We have been helping our friends pack up to move to Florida, actually I've been busy, and they left two weeks ago. Linda asked if I wanted any of her gardening stuff. I said I'd like to buy her cart. She said, It's yours! It looks like a small hay wagon. I got the bright idea to clean the metal up and paint it green and yellow to look like, and match, my JD. Another friend found the company that makes them, it's called, Country Wagon. It's 7' long and rated to haul 2,000 pounds. I'm going to use old Oak fence boards for bed and side boards. If you have ever seen an old hay wagon they had very tall back boards to stack the square bales against. I'm going to build a proportionately tall back board and make slots in it so I can hang my long barred saws on it. Then put a big Ash log on it and cut grooves in it to mount other saws and use it as a display at the fair. I'll post up dates to the resto/build.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, it is available with an optional dump! the dump package uses a hand pump bottle jack, I think I'm going to try Baile's Hydraulics and get an electric/hydraulic dump package. All I'll have to do is build a battery box.


----------



## H-Ranch

Took this down at sister-in-laws yesterday. BIL has an MS-170 that wasn't going to do. He was good enough to get a man lift and take down all the limbs this week. Tree was mostly leafless so surprising to me that the trunk was completely sound. It's probably up near 36".


I should have opened the notch more, but wasn't too concerned with the strap to pull it. Missed the notch by a little on the far side.


And in addition to family time, was rewarded with this. And more than this left for another trip later. White oak. Oh darn.


----------



## djg james

Rarefish, I don't have that much room to maneuver but I was planning a smaller version of your gantry on the few occasions I do haul a log. I think my small HF electric winch would lift a log onto the roller on end of my trailer. I'd rechoke to move it the rest of the way.

On another note, I like your free trailer. I could come up with ideas for that.

Hay wagons? Probably people on this forum would know what they are, but most people wouldn't. Spent a few summers on a wagon helping out the local farmers with their baling.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think it shoes that Joe has done this for a living....his solution is cheap, simple, effective and fast! very clever.



Logger nate said:


> Yeah I like it, actually thinking about selling the 572


wash your mouth out! 

H-Ranch, looks like BIL did outstanding to delimb that with a 170! That said, shortly before I bought my 365, my brother dropped a cherry tree in his garden with a 24+" trunk with....a 14" bar on a ms180  it was a short and dumpy tree but necessity and invention and all that.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> H-Ranch, looks like BIL did outstanding to delimb that with a 170! That said, shortly before I bought my 365, my brother dropped a cherry tree in his garden with a 24+" trunk with....a 14" bar on a ms180  it was a short and dumpy tree but necessity and invention and all that.


He said the man lift was worth every penny of rental fee for limbing. I think he's got a 16" bar on the 170. Slower, but certainly capable of the task as you say. My 20" bar was none too much for the falling, so maybe equally undersized as his was for limbing! LOL


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Rarefish, I don't have that much room to maneuver but I was planning a smaller version of your gantry on the few occasions I do haul a log. I think my small HF electric winch would lift a log onto the roller on end of my trailer. I'd rechoke to move it the rest of the way.
> 
> On another note, I like your free trailer. I could come up with ideas for that.
> 
> Hay wagons? Probably people on this forum would know what they are, but most people wouldn't. Spent a few summers on a wagon helping out the local farmers with their baling.


What's a hay wagon? . I kust drop em on the ground and then pick them up with the rock bucket.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> This is the second "Gantry" I've built on my trailer. The first was just under 6' high and people kept hitting their head on it. This one is close to ten feet high. I can hang a snatch block anywhere along the beam to get the log where I want it. This one is made with Pressure treated 4X6's. I unhook the truck from the trailer and run a 17,000 pound bull line through the pulley. Tie the end around the log about 3 feet back on the log. That way if you pull up just a few inches from touching the pulley, when you back up and let the log down, it slides forward on the trailer. I do put chocks under the trailer tires, but, the force of the truck pulling down on the gantry keeps the trailer from moving. When I pull the chocks out, they are loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a dump trailer, make some short chain or rope chokers, and leave them on the back end of the log. Back up to a tree and tie off to the choker and pull out from under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full load was loaded in less than a half hour, and it was our first day playing with the new gantry,



Very handy!! One of the best things I did was to put a tow hook on the front of my 82 F150. when pulling stuff I have a good view of what's going on. If I ever change to another truck, I'll do the same thing.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> What's a hay wagon? . I kust drop em on the ground and then pick them up with the rock bucket.
> View attachment 845093


When I was a kid, below 16, the only two jobs available were busting rolls of sod, and busting hay, at $1.65 an hour. I was trying to decide on which group of friends I wanted to work with, when my Dad said he had a friend in DC, that had a landscaping business, and was looking for a kid to push a 21" Lawn Boy. Only problem was he only paid $3.50 an hour. I thought for about a millisecond and said to heck with friends, to heck with sod, and to heck with hay. I'm going to DC to mow lawns. I've always loved mowing lawns and wanted my Dad to put in a lawn division of his tree company, and let me run it. Only problem, you would have to put on 3-4 lawn crews to make what one tree crew did. So, I stayed in the tree business till I was 29. Then I made the jump over to UPS because I always wanted to drive trucks too. Gave them the next 30 years. Now, I'm back to mowing lawns, at about $3.50 an hour!


----------



## H-Ranch

Like money in the bank, fellas.


----------



## Philbert

More like '_fuel in a wheelbarrow_', I think.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> More like '_fuel in a wheelbarrow_', I think.
> 
> Philbert


One in the same! LOL


----------



## tnichols

A bit cooler today with tolerable humidity levels. Finally done with the top of a Shagbark and one Oak. Got to run the 441 on the stem of the Shagbark later in the day. Getting a pretty good jag of premium stack wood (13” and 10”) along with a pile of shorts and uglies. One more good day then it’s time to load out and haul home. This will feel nice in 3-4 years.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I burnt a block of hardwood on the weekend, it was a core of one of the rounds I bore cut to make an Orchid plant wooden log pot. The piece was more or less the size of the fire box, it filled say 85% of it. The block weighed a ton. Not 100% what it was but looked like blue gum. It ended up being an all nighter and then some…. This is what was left 16 hrs after I put it in.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I burnt a block of hardwood on the weekend, it was a core of one of the rounds I bore cut to make an Orchid plant wooden log pot. The piece was more or less the size of the fire box, it filled say 85% of it. The block weighed a ton. Not 100% what it was but looked like blue gum. It ended up being an all nighter and then some…. This is what was left 16 hrs after I put it in.
> View attachment 845194



Show us the wood again?


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Like money in the bank, fellas.
> View attachment 845162
> View attachment 845163
> View attachment 845164


----------



## djg james

tnichols said:


> A bit cooler today with tolerable humidity levels. Finally done with the top of a Shagbark and one Oak. Got to run the 441 on the stem of the Shagbark .....This will feel nice in 3-4 years.


I can't keep Hickory around that long. Powder Post Beetles get to it the first year and then it starts to rot.


----------



## djg james

Jeffkrib said:


> I burnt a block of hardwood on the weekend....... It ended up being an all nighter and then some…. This is what was left 16 hrs after I put it in.


I wish I had a fireplace that was that efficient. When I built, I put in one of those heatalator inserts. I only get a couple hour burn before I have to reload.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> ....... I think he's got a 16" bar on the 170. Slower, but certainly capable of the task as you say. My 20" bar was none too much for the falling, so maybe equally undersized as his was for limbing! LOL


My 170 came with a 14" bar. One summer I had to cut all my firewood with it since my bigger saw was in the shop for months. And a lot of what I cut was 24" dia. hardwoods. Good little saw, but I overworked it that year. Started cutting at the top of the log and swinging the saw down until the bar was vertical. Then come back and cut through in the log the rest of the way.


----------



## djg james

I notice a lot of people here have a Stihl 440/441. I'm considering upgrading from a 038 for a little more power. A guy on CL has a 440 for $950. Way too much for a used saw. On another forum, a guy sells a single Walnut flitch for over $200. I'd like to try milling a few smaller logs and try to get into that market.
What are your thoughts on that saw?


----------



## tnichols

djg james said:


> I can't keep Hickory around that long. Powder Post Beetles get to it the first year and then it starts to rot.


I’ve had the same problem in the past if I stored it outside. This will go in the woodshed/barn. That seems to help.


----------



## MustangMike

The 044/440s are really great saws, but getting hard to find good ones at reasonable prices.

For milling, I would prefer either a 460 or 660. As a general purpose saw, the new 462s are great. Not too much more than that 440 price, and lighter and faster, smoother, no tuning required and the air filter stays clean for a long time.

Replace that 038 with a 462 and you will have a big smile on your face! (Farmer Steve and Logger Nate are also fans of this saw).


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered a cord of wood (two loads) yesterday morning. Luckily I got it done by 10:00 (it had to be stacked on a deck).

Then I took my oldest Grandson to the range (13 years old) and let him shoot my bolt action 223 at 100 yds, his first time doing this. The Nikon on that gun goes up to 12X.

He shot well and he liked it!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> The 044/440s are really great saws, but getting hard to find good ones at reasonable prices.
> 
> For milling, I would prefer either a 460 or 660. As a general purpose saw, the new 462s are great. Not too much more than that 440 price, and lighter and faster, smoother, no tuning required and the air filter stays clean for a long time.
> 
> Replace that 038 with a 462 and you will have a big smile on your face! (Farmer Steve and Logger Nate are also fans of this saw).


Yes I'd love to have a 660 for milling, but the 460 is only a 46cc saw?


----------



## MustangMike

Stihl MS 460 is 77 cc (440 is 71 cc). The bearings are the same, but the 460 case is a bit beefier.


----------



## djg james

I googled "Stihl 460 Specs" and I got this:


FS 460 C-EM Specifications - Professional UseDISPLACEMENT45.6 cc (2.8 cu. in.)

I had the wrong saw.

Thanks


----------



## MustangMike

Numbers have been changed and re used so many times (by several companies) that it gets very confusing. Sometimes, a Stihl and Husky will have the same # but be completely different size saws!

The MS 460 was one (if not the) most common Stihl professional saws in use, and many are still in use (MS 440s are becoming very hard to find).


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Numbers have been changed and re used so many times (by several companies) that it gets very confusing. Sometimes, a Stihl and Husky will have the same # but be completely different size saws!
> 
> The MS 460 was one (if not the) most common Stihl professional saws in use, and many are still in use (MS 440s are becoming very hard to find).



I may put my 441CM up for sale. I finished the willow grove I was clear cutting and so far have done nothing about finding a new one. I'll see how the year goes without doing any serious cutting.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

All you need is a 550xp mk2. Tried my new one out today. Posting on many threads to show I finally did something. Many oak wilt trees to remove.


----------



## U&A

Cut to proper width and hope to try out the mill this weekend. I am amazed at how well the ported 385 did with a 36 inch bar. Actually I’m impressed with it.












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

There you go @djg james!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Free hand cut? If so pretty good. Red Oak?


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> There you go @djg james!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You referring to the Husky above? I a fan of the 'other' brand mainly because I already have a 20" and 24" bars and chains.


----------



## KiwiBro

djg james said:


> You referring to the Husky above? I a fan of the 'other' brand mainly because I already have a 20" and 24" bars and chains.


Bar mount slot spacers are cheap. I guess it depends on if the chain gauges are the same.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> I googled "Stihl 460 Specs" and I got this:
> 
> 
> DISPLACEMENT45.6 cc (2.8 cu. in.)FS 460 C-EM Specifications - Professional Use
> 
> I had the wrong saw.
> 
> Thanks











Professional Clearing Saws | STIHL Australia


STIHL Clearing Saws will quickly and efficiently mow tough grass and strong scrub on roadsides and embankments, as well as forestry thinning with reliable performance.




www.stihl.com.au





Yes. FS refers to trimmers and clearing saws not chainsaws.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, got a couple coats of green on the hay wagon dump frame. This time I put it across another trailer so the boss could get her baby back in the garage. Happy car, Happy wife, Happy life, and I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## H-Ranch

Sure is easier to get a couple loads in when it's not 90°+ outside.


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> Free hand cut? If so pretty good. Red Oak?



Free hand yes

Thank you

Red oak is my uneducated assumption based on how the grain looks..... and the red part[emoji1787]

Im a fart smeller.......er.... i mean smart feller 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Cowboy254

Duce said:


> All you need is a 550xp mk2. Tried my new one out today. Posting on many threads to show I finally did something. Many oak wilt trees to remove.View attachment 845360
> View attachment 845361
> View attachment 845362
> View attachment 845363
> View attachment 845364



Wow, those trees look virtually identical!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

It is the same tree. I just have more to cut, split and stacked. Just wanted to show that I do work, just slow. Show off that small new saw also.


----------



## Cowboy254

Duce said:


> It is the same tree.



Yes, that was my little joke. That said, I'm going to start posting repeat photos of my scrounges so that it looks like I've been doing more...


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, that was my little joke. That said, I'm going to start posting repeat photos of my scrounges so that it looks like I've been doing more...


I totally agree, who wants to see the same tree. I will stop posting, so I no longer upset you. Carry on, I am out.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, that was my little joke. That said, I'm going to start posting repeat photos of my scrounges so that it looks like I've been doing more...


I was just thinking that you're not holding up the southern hemisphere for winter wood cutting. LOL


----------



## Cowboy254

Duce said:


> I totally agree, who wants to see the same tree. I will stop posting, so I no longer upset you. Carry on, I am out.



Easy tiger, I wasn't having a go at you. It was a reference to my not having picked up a saw for more than a month. The written word can be a blunt instrument sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> I was just thinking that you're not holding up the southern hemisphere for winter wood cutting. LOL



Exactly.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't be thin skinned, no one is mean spirited in this thread, we just clown around a bit.

Have to deliver another cord on Thurs, and next Tue have to mill a log for someone!!!

Hope this heat recedes a bit, it has been brutal out there!


----------



## U&A

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, that was my little joke. That said, I'm going to start posting repeat photos of my scrounges so that it looks like I've been doing more...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Like this..?




Just did this today, dont mind the snow. Was a chilly 80 degrees but the wind chill was bad[emoji16][emoji16]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

Duce said:


> I totally agree, who wants to see the same tree. I will stop posting, so I no longer upset you. Carry on, I am out.


Please stay. It's that @sshole cowboy that should crawl back under ears rock. He needs to be more inclusive and stuff.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Show us the wood again?



This is the wood, it had smooth blue gum bark.


----------



## KiwiBro

Someone's gonna need to throw cowboy a rope to get out of this one. All mine is up North but if he can wait another day I can lower down some stairs that I'm working on and should have knocked up tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Duce said:


> All you need is a 550xp mk2. Tried my new one out today. Posting on many threads to show I finally did something. Many oak wilt trees to remove.View attachment 845360
> View attachment 845361
> View attachment 845362
> View attachment 845363
> View attachment 845364


Talk me through your thoughts on the mk2 @Duce??
I have a mk1..... The best description I heard was the mk1 was a scalpel perfect for limbing where as the Ms261 was an axe better for bucking. I’m curious if the current 550 and 261 Have swapped this or are they now almost the same?


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Please stay. It's that @sshole cowboy that should crawl back under ears rock. He needs to be more inclusive and stuff.



Ah, blow it out your @rse, Kiwi


----------



## rarefish383

I play solitaire on my tablet and get pop up adds. They are easy to delete and some are funny enough I actually read them. There has been one popping up for a small top handle, 25CCs. Says regulars price is 50 something, on sale for $24.95. A dollar per CC! It’s orange like an Echo, and clearly says Echo on the bar. Figure it must be a clone. Has any one seen this one?


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I play solitaire on my tablet and get pop up adds. They are easy to delete and some are funny enough I actually read them. There has been one popping up for a small top handle, 25CCs. Says regulars price is 50 something, on sale for $24.95. A dollar per CC! It’s orange like an Echo, and clearly says Echo on the bar. Figure it must be a clone. Has any one seen this one?


I've seen that. A while ago there was a similar ad and people were getting zama? saws rather than the echo in the ad. Almost worth $25 to see what you get.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> You referring to the Husky above? I a fan of the 'other' brand mainly because I already have a 20" and 24" bars and chains.


No I was referring to turnkey saying he was thinking of selling his 441. I thought I quoted the post but as I look back I see I didn't.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Someone's gonna need to throw cowboy a rope to get out of this one. All mine is up North but if he can wait another day I can lower down some stairs that I'm working on and should have knocked up tomorrow.
> View attachment 845409



NICE!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I've seen that. A while ago there was a similar ad and people were getting zama? saws rather than the echo in the ad. Almost worth $25 to see what you get.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I’ve spent that much on a six pack of beer. I was in a pub that had a beer that was $27 for a 16 ounce glass, but couldn’t bring myself to try it.


----------



## MustangMike

The 261 Ver II is about 1/2 lb lighter than the previous version. Mine is ported, and for limbing and the smaller bucking I just love it. It runs an 18" bar and 3/8 square file.

Bring that and a ported 462 and your good to go!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I play solitaire on my tablet and get pop up adds. They are easy to delete and some are funny enough I actually read them. There has been one popping up for a small top handle, 25CCs. Says regulars price is 50 something, on sale for $24.95. A dollar per CC! It’s orange like an Echo, and clearly says Echo on the bar. Figure it must be a clone. Has any one seen this one?


I’ve seen that as well, for that price you can’t expect much.


----------



## uniballer

MustangMike said:


> Luckily I believe that is a dog tick, which does not spread Lyme. It is the little ones that are dangerous!


I know this is late, but that tick looks more like a deer tick to me. Dog ticks are lighter in the front of the carapace than at the rear. And BTW - dog ticks can spread *Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever* where that is prevalent.

:


----------



## KiwiBro

Look at what you done. You're mum's upset.


Cowboy254 said:


> Ah, blow it out your @rse, Kiwi


----------



## svk

uniballer said:


> I know this is late, but that tick looks more like a deer tick to me. Dog ticks are lighter in the front of the carapace than at the rear. And BTW - dog ticks can spread *Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever* where that is prevalent.
> 
> :


I was thinking this too


----------



## rarefish383

Pro Griss:


----------



## Philbert

uniballer said:


> I know this is late, but that tick looks more like a deer tick to me. Dog ticks are lighter in the front of the carapace than at the rear. And BTW - dog ticks can spread *Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever* where that is prevalent.
> 
> :


Might have to start wearing those collars?



Philbert


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Pro Griss:


Looks nice Joe

I think I am going to need to start building shelves for my saws like you have. I have acquired so many of them this summer that floor space is getting low, plus not good to store on the floor long term.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Jeffkrib said:


> Talk me through your thoughts on the mk2 @Duce??
> I have a mk1..... The best description I heard was the mk1 was a scalpel perfect for limbing where as the Ms261 was an axe better for bucking. I’m curious if the current 550 and 261 Have swapped this or are they now almost the same?


Have only ran it for that one tree. Also had a 2018 550xp1 and liked that saw also (probably should have kept it). This mk2 seems to have more grunt, opened muffler on both. Both are light enough for me, mk1 seemed more fuel efficient, if that matters. Primed it and popped 2 pull, started on 3rd, after that it was a one pull start rest of time. I did let it cool down a few times to move brush to burn pile. Both are nice saws, if you have a later model mk1 would probably just keep that saw, unless you want both. Cannot comment on Stihl saws never owned one, repaired a few.


----------



## djg james

A few shot of the piles of Red Oak recently dropped off at the log yard. I posted whether or not to take it since I have enough for two years already. Well I thought I'd try to sell a load or two of my seasoned wood this Fall and replenish it with this wood. The big logs in each shot are



24" or bigger. Don't know what happened to the photos.


----------



## djg james

I worked a hour and a half today on the pile in the last photo. Got a load and still had this much of the pile left. Maybe another load since the big log is 24". Rain coming this week so I'll go back next week.


----------



## djg james

Don't mean to drag this post on and on, but it's going to take me a while to get all of this. I started on the smallest pile and I'll get 1.5 loads minimum. Originally I thought I'd get four loads total, but not touching and of the 24" logs, I may get ten? I'll have to winch those on.


----------



## JustJeff

My buddy who lives in the woods had a sugar maple come down in a recent storm. Score! However, it was leaning heavily on a poplar and was sketchy as all get out. My friend had a bonafide tree guy drop it. That's where I come in! Got halfway there and realized I forgot to put the bar oil in the truck so instead of an hour round trip either home or to a store, we raided the kitchen and vegetable oil got the call. The poulan didn't care. Should have brought the ms460. There was a lot more tree there than my friends pictures showed, but the poulan 2050 and Stihl rs chain worked out ok. Would have liked a little cooler weather but it felt good to run a saw.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Even better, he had all the brush taken care of with his electric saw.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

In case you guys want a laugh, Gunny is back here posting as chainsawman123


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> In case you guys want a laugh, Gunny is back here posting as chainsawman123


We should start a drinking game. A single for every request for free wood. A double for references to spanking.


----------



## MustangMike

My Brother has a DeWalt battery chainsaw and really likes it for the smaller stuff.

I recently got a DeWalt battery powered hedge trimmer and I have to say I'm impressed.

It is light, well balanced and cuts well, and I did a bunch of work with it and only used 1/3 of the battery!

(All 20V stuff)


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My Brother has a DeWalt batter chainsaw and really likes it for the smaller stuff.
> 
> I recently go a DeWalt battery powered hedge trimmer and I have to say I'm impresses.
> 
> It is light, well balanced and cuts well, and I did a bunch of work with it and only used 1/3 of the battery!
> 
> (All 20V stuff)


I have the 20 volt impact and the drill and a 60volt battery for them, mine was faster and had more power with the impact than his corded 3/8 drill installing 3.5" torx deck screws, and that's with the 20volt batter and I had it set on 2 lol. The other thing is it's so light. 
For me it's just a matter of when I get a battery saw.
Forgot to say I never recharged it on the small job we did building a deck (6'x8') and then sheeting it with 3/4" green wood, had to be careful not to sink them too far.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Look at what you done. You're mum's upset.



For the benefit of those in the Northern Hemisphere, bickering between Aussies and Kiwis is normal. Kinda like sibling rivalry. New Zealanders are like the younger brother who always tries that much harder in sporting contests against the elder sibling and revels in the victories when they occur. I won't bring up the last cricket series between us where they got clobbered (oh wait, I just did), but you don't mess with New Zealand on the rugby field. 

Look away, @LondonNeil , here's Jonah Lomu in action against England.

 

When the chips are down, though, we stick together with our sheep loving brothers from across the Tasman sea.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> We should start a drinking game. A single for every request for free wood. A double for references to spanking.



You forgot the selling of syickamore in cardboard boxes for $8 each in the firewood section of an arborist forum.


----------



## KiwiBro

Also, because it's imperative yous fellas in the North understand, I quoted a saying from a notorious Aussie 'outlaw', Chopper Reid, when i posted "look at what you done. You're Mum's upset". Just as Coyboy had done with his "blow it put your @ss" quote of another Aussie. Inside jokes on a USA forum. Nobody said we were wise.


----------



## KiwiBro

And sorry to keep reading of the Kung Flu issues in Victoria at the mo Cowboy. If only it were the covidiots killing themselves. Sadly, everyone suffers for the madness of a few selfish @sswipes.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> For the benefit of those in the Northern Hemisphere, bickering between Aussies and Kiwis is normal. Kinda like sibling rivalry. New Zealanders are like the younger brother who always tries that much harder in sporting contests against the elder sibling and revels in the victories when they occur. I won't bring up the last cricket series between us where they got clobbered (oh wait, I just did), but you don't mess with New Zealand on the rugby field.
> 
> Look away, @LondonNeil , here's Jonah Lomu in action against England.
> 
> 
> 
> When the chips are down, though, we stick together with our sheep loving brothers from across the Tasman sea.



You had to mention the rugby and England, didn't ya! I know you were just giving the knife to Neil to twist, knowing all too well that England played us out of the last World Cup.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> And sorry to keep reading of the Kung Flu issues in Victoria at the mo Cowboy. If only it were the covidiots killing themselves. Sadly, everyone suffers for the madness of a few selfish @sswipes.



Yeah, it's not great. Nearly had it covered but for the hotel quarantine cock-up here in Victoriastan. Situation is like this: 
1. Federal gummint offers states use of Aus Defence Force personnel to maintain quarantine to the states for free.
2. NSW and Queensland take up the offer. Cases drop effectively to zero. Dan the Man from Victoriastan, however, says "No thanks, we'll get private security to do it. Sure, there's no time to put out a tender, so we'll just give it to our Union maaaates. Also, there's no time to train them, so we'll just put them straight in. 
3. Said Unionised private security maaaates (who happen to have among their number, quite a lot of employees of Middle-Eastern extraction) take quarantined arrivals out for meals, shopping, and in some cases, have sex with quarantinies, who, unfortunately have the virus. 
4. Infected security maaates of middle-eastern extraction attend mosques and large family gatherings during some religious festival of something or other.
5. Virus is rampant. We all suffer as a result, all stemming from four stupid politicians who happen to still be in charge. 

Laughably, a few years ago, the Premier (think Governor) of New South Wales was hounded into resigning because he accepted a gratuity from someone in the form of a bottle of Grange Hermitage (the most famous Australian red wine). The Premier of Victoria unleashes the virus through the state, kills people and destroys the businesses and livelihoods of others thanks to a bit of old fashioned corruption and he's stihl there. F-me.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, it's not great. Nearly had it covered but for the hotel quarantine cock-up here in Victoriastan. Situation is like this:
> 1. Federal gummint offers states use of Aus Defence Force personnel to maintain quarantine to the states for free.
> 2. NSW and Queensland take up the offer. Cases drop effectively to zero. Dan the Man from Victoriastan, however, says "No thanks, we'll get private security to do it. Sure, there's no time to put out a tender, so we'll just give it to our Union maaaates. Also, there's no time to train them, so we'll just put them straight in.
> 3. Said Unionised private security maaaates (who happen to have among their number, quite a lot of employees of Middle-Eastern extraction) take quarantined arrivals out for meals, shopping, and in some cases, have sex with quarantinies, who, unfortunately have the virus.
> 4. Infected security maaates of middle-eastern extraction attend mosques and large family gatherings during some religious festival of something or other.
> 5. Virus is rampant. We all suffer as a result, all stemming from four stupid politicians who happen to still be in charge.
> 
> Laughably, a few years ago, the Premier (think Governor) of New South Wales was hounded into resigning because he accepted a gratuity from someone in the form of a bottle of Grange Hermitage (the most famous Australian red wine). The Premier of Victoria unleashes the virus through the state, kills people and destroys the businesses and livelihoods of others thanks to a bit of old fashioned corruption and he's stihl there. F-me.


Chin up cobber. It's just three more prime ministers until Christmas.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Chin up cobber. It's just three more prime ministers until Christmas.



While I have some reservations about the PM, this is not his fault, it is the Premier (Governor) of the state of Victoria. We can't democratically get rid of him for another two years. God knows what will happen in that time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, it's not great. Nearly had it covered but for the hotel quarantine cock-up here in Victoriastan. Situation is like this:
> 1. Federal gummint offers states use of Aus Defence Force personnel to maintain quarantine to the states for free.
> 2. NSW and Queensland take up the offer. Cases drop effectively to zero. Dan the Man from Victoriastan, however, says "No thanks, we'll get private security to do it. Sure, there's no time to put out a tender, so we'll just give it to our Union maaaates. Also, there's no time to train them, so we'll just put them straight in.
> 3. Said Unionised private security maaaates (who happen to have among their number, quite a lot of employees of Middle-Eastern extraction) take quarantined arrivals out for meals, shopping, and in some cases, have sex with quarantinies, who, unfortunately have the virus.
> 4. Infected security maaates of middle-eastern extraction attend mosques and large family gatherings during some religious festival of something or other.
> 5. Virus is rampant. We all suffer as a result, all stemming from four stupid politicians who happen to still be in charge.
> 
> Laughably, a few years ago, the Premier (think Governor) of New South Wales was hounded into resigning because he accepted a gratuity from someone in the form of a bottle of Grange Hermitage (the most famous Australian red wine). The Premier of Victoria unleashes the virus through the state, kills people and destroys the businesses and livelihoods of others thanks to a bit of old fashioned corruption and he's stihl there. F-me.


Cowboy Qustion on bullet point 3 .... Is that actually confirmed?


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot the selling of syickamore in cardboard boxes for $8 each in the firewood section of an arborist forum.


Sickamore!!!!


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Pro Griss:


My wife said she hates when I wear my Kroks, they leave big tanned splotches on my feet, that look like some tropical disease.




I'm going to do the wheels this morning. I wonder what tropical disease leaves big Green splotches on one foot, and big Yellow ones on the other?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> My wife said she hates when I wear my Kroks, they leave big tanned splotches on my feet, that look like some tropical disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do the wheels this morning. I wonder what tropical disease leaves big Green splotches on one foot, and big Yellow ones on the other?


Would be fun if you were painting it Kubota orange lol.
Thats a neat little trailer.
Just aired up the tires on my little woods trailer with the ATV tires yesterday, bought a go cart with a Honda motor I needed to air the tires on too so why not.


----------



## Doorfx

svk said:


> Sickamore!!!!


----------



## hamish

rarefish383 said:


> My wife said she hates when I wear my Kroks, they leave big tanned splotches on my feet, that look like some tropical disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do the wheels this morning. I wonder what tropical disease leaves big Green splotches on one foot, and big Yellow ones on the other?


Crocitis, very deadly especially if you have been drinking.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy Qustion on bullet point 3 .... Is that actually confirmed?



Unfortunately, yes. It got a good run in the newspapers but was also confirmed privately to me by one of my clients who happens to be fairly high up in the ADF.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

88th picture of same tree. It's at tail end of first row.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

djg james said:


> I can't keep Hickory around that long. Powder Post Beetles get to it the first year and then it starts to rot.


Hate them darn things.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

uniballer said:


> I know this is late, but that tick looks more like a deer tick to me. Dog ticks are lighter in the front of the carapace than at the rear. And BTW - dog ticks can spread *Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever* where that is prevalent.
> 
> :


The deer ticks really burrow in when they latch on. Never been bit myself but have pulled a few off cats/dogs.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. It got a good run in the newspapers but was also confirmed privately to me by one of my clients who happens to be fairly high up in the ADF.


Did I hear right on the news today that one in four are found to be breaking isolation when authorities check? If that's even close to accurate, WTF is wrong with these idjits!
I also heard they are considering a "New Zealand style" total lockdown. At least with that, they can more easily spot the rule breakers and hopefully start hammering those phuckers into submission!

Or perhaps it's going to get so out of control they'll have no choice but to go full Sweden and just let it burn through and hopefully burn out. But then what are other states going to do about their borders?


----------



## JustJeff

Just had a piece of wood removed from my pupil and ground out with a little bitty die grinder. Boy that was fun! I wear prescription safety glasses so they're always on. I think I'm going to invest in one of those screen things with ear muffs.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Wow, that bites.. bet your eyes gonna hurt like crazy till that heals up?


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Just had a piece of wood removed from my pupil and ground out with a little bitty die grinder. Boy that was fun! I wear prescription safety glasses so they're always on. I think I'm going to invest in one of those screen things with ear muffs.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Happens often in our welding shop with metal shavings. It sucks for sure

I LOVE my helmet with the ear muffs and face screen. Ineven wear it weed wiping. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

Ouch!

I wear safety rates Rx glasses, with side shields, under my helmet with face screen.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> Did I hear right on the news today that one in four are found to be breaking isolation when authorities check? If that's even close to accurate, WTF is wrong with these idjits!
> I also heard they are considering a "New Zealand style" total lockdown. At least with that, they can more easily spot the rule breakers and hopefully start hammering those phuckers into submission!
> 
> Or perhaps it's going to get so out of control they'll have no choice but to go full Sweden and just let it burn through and hopefully burn out. But then what are other states going to do about their borders?



One bird answered the door when the cops did an isolation check on her infected husband and she said "Nah, he's gone to work". 

There is a cure for stupidity but we're not allowed to administer it.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Just had a piece of wood removed from my pupil and ground out with a little bitty die grinder. Boy that was fun! I wear prescription safety glasses so they're always on. I think I'm going to invest in one of those screen things with ear muffs.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



A bloke I used to play cricket with was blinded in one eye when he got hit by a splinter when he was splitting kindling without eye protection.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> One bird answered the door when the cops did an isolation check on her infected husband and she said "Nah, he's gone to work".
> 
> There is a cure for stupidity but we're not allowed to administer it.


Mandatory two weeks detention on Nauru or Manus Islands for the muppets. Then paying the bill before they are allowed back to the mainland


----------



## LondonNeil

Ouch Kiwi! were you cutting? I assume so. hope it heals fast, eyes often do but I hope not to find out.


Philbert said:


> I wear safety rates Rx glasses, with side shields, under my helmet with face screen.
> 
> Philbert


Hmmm I've wondered on this. I always wear the helmet with screen...helmet seems OTT to buck wood up in the garden but I like the screen and dislike safety specs. Specs just seem to steam up so much. But should I wear them under the shield? for ultimate protection, probably, but hopefully I'm not mistaken in thinking the shield gives a great deal of protection



Cowboy254 said:


> A bloke I used to play cricket with was blinded in one eye when he got hit by a splinter when he was splitting kindling without eye protection.



Kndling?! I do wear specs to split wood up despite disliking it, but for kindling I don't. blimey


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> . . . hopefully I'm not mistaken in thinking the shield gives a great deal of protection . . .


Shield protects your face.
Safety glasses protect your eyes.

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Shield protects your face.
> Safety glasses protect your eyes.
> 
> Philbert



Yep. Only a few days after I stared wearing the Stihl hardhat/safty sheild/headsets, I wound up in the ER with a piece of sawdust in my eye. It came right through the shield...at least I couldn't figure any other way it got there.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Just had a piece of wood removed from my pupil and ground out with a little bitty die grinder. Boy that was fun! I wear prescription safety glasses so they're always on. I think I'm going to invest in one of those screen things with ear muffs.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wow, hope it heals up quick, usually does, same with the mouth.
I was at a friends a couple nights ago, he does that sort of work for a living, he's about 5 mins from the house, hope I never have to call for help with that. 
One of the worse things that happened to my eyes was getting flash, when the sandman comes it sure is painful  .


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> Just had a piece of wood removed from my pupil and ground out with a little bitty die grinder. Boy that was fun! I wear prescription safety glasses so they're always on. I think I'm going to invest in one of those screen things with ear muffs.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Like others have said, screen won't stop the sawdust.


----------



## chipper1

KiwiBro said:


> Like others have said, screen won't stop the sawdust.


Exactly, it's much like wearing a mask to stop a virus .


----------



## KiwiBro

chipper1 said:


> Exactly, it's much like wearing a mask to stop a virus .


The only cases we see here are from those coming back from overseas bringing it with them. We are open for business, gatherings, sport, etc. Touch wood it stays that way but people tending towards being self-centered borderline narcissists more interested in their rights rather than responsibilities, or just general slack @rses, we'll probably get another wave before vaccines are available. Of people returning to NZ, the law is they spend 14 days in (currently) govt paid hotel isolation and thereafter they can't leave until testing negative. The vast majority of returnees are happy to tow the line and grateful to be able to get back to NZ. But we've had a few break out. I mean, rip window latches off, cut holes in perimeter fences. I wish we could come up with a law with Aussie to send those people to the aforementioned detention centres until those people either pay their bills (rumoured to be about $4k per person for the hotel isolation here, plus a punative penalty for their outrageous, brain-dead reckless anti-social behaviour). If they don't pay, set them adrfit strapped to a bit of drift wood.


----------



## blades

Safety glasses with side screens plus a face shield, little bug of steel bounced off of somewhere and still got in the eye. They dug that out with, from my perspective, what looked like steam shovel. Another time zipping down the freeway with the old style air conditioning ( 4 windows down /60+ mph) something flew in window and nailed me in the eye right past glasses- wrap around's. Which made both eyes shut , planted binders right there as no idea where I was. That was a wood sliver from somewhere and not from my car another excavation project. Bumblebee got me one time in outside corner of right eye - not fun at all. I got revenge a few days later. Nest in wood pile. All I did was walk past pile, wasn't even messing with it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmm yes I know boo not even safety glasses are perfectly safe. I've had fine saw dust... The dusty kind, blow into my face and spec in the eye but since it's'blowing' it doesn't embed, and although nothing in the eye is safe fine sawdust doesn't seem gritty, blink and it's dealt with. However I shall try wearing the clear lens Oakleys... I'm getting I'll go back by to just the shield after half a tank, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## JustJeff

I was wearing safety glasses with side shields. It was dripping hot and humid. Honestly, I probably mashed it in wiping my face with my shirt. Vision still blurry in that eye and sunlight is bothersome

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

JustJeff said:


> I was wearing safety glasses with side shields. It was dripping hot and humid. Honestly, I probably mashed it in wiping my face with my shirt. Vision still blurry in that eye and sunlight is bothersome
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Good luck with it. Hope it settles down quickly.


----------



## Logger nate

Hope your eye gets better soon Jeff, glad it wasn’t worse.
My buddy calls his screen glasses “birth control glasses” I tried them on

New bar for the 462 showed up, sure like these bars, seem to hold up much better than Oregon 

Good thing it’s a ford

Took kitty to my sons in-laws, he’s doing some tree removal and dirt work to make a spot for new metal building there. Saw an interesting tree over there


----------



## LondonNeil

Ok I've been thinking on the specs. Generally I am a staunch advocate of proper ppe use at all times, especially glasses with as any kind of power tool, to and ear Defenders. Masks I'm now wearing to go shopping altoough these are one thing I dispense with often on DIY tasks as it's so often a Choice of mask or specs, or work in a fog, but other than that I use the ppe. Partly perhaps my problem is I'm a sweaty oik, and mist specs up then start doing m dripping sweat on them too. But perhaps if I had some better ones this would not be such an issue? Is there such a thing as 'better' safely specs? I've generally just used cheap. What do you gents use? Perhaps I should try anti fog sprays? Or buy multiple cheap pairs and swap out more often. Whatever I do... Glasses are better than seeking replacement eyes. 

Anyone tried bolle?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Logger nate said:


> Hope your eye gets better soon Jeff, glad it wasn’t worse.
> My buddy calls his screen glasses “birth control glasses” I tried them onView attachment 845900
> 
> New bar for the 462 showed up, sure like these bars, seem to hold up much better than Oregon View attachment 845901
> 
> Good thing it’s a fordView attachment 845906
> 
> Took kitty to my sons in-laws, he’s doing some tree removal and dirt work to make a spot for new metal building there. Saw an interesting tree over there View attachment 845908


Whats the compression braking like in your truck Nate. With a load like that you’d really want a Diesel to help slow you down on a big hill.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> Ok I've been thinking on the specs. Generally I am a staunch advocate of proper ppe use at all times, especially glasses with as any kind of power tool, to and ear Defenders. Masks I'm now wearing to go shopping altoough these are one thing I dispense with often on DIY tasks as it's so often a Choice of mask or specs, or work in a fog, but other than that I use the ppe. Partly perhaps my problem is I'm a sweaty oik, and mist specs up then start doing m dripping sweat on them too. But perhaps if I had some better ones this would not be such an issue? Is there such a thing as 'better' safely specs? I've generally just used cheap. What do you gents use? Perhaps I should try anti fog sprays? Or buy multiple cheap pairs and swap out more often. Whatever I do... Glasses are better than seeking replacement eyes.
> 
> Anyone tried bolle?


I don't think there's any type of glasses that's going to help against sweat. Try wearing a sweatband/head band/ bandanna around your forehead. Stops a lot of dripping which is my problem. As for fogging, that's caused by the glasses too close to the face restricting air flow. Of course, moving them further down your nose is counter productive protection wise.


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> Whats the compression braking like in your truck Nate. With a load like that you’d really want a Diesel to help slow you down on a big hill.


With the diesel and manual transmission it’s not too bad, holds back pretty good. Good trailer brakes are a must.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm not sure if this is happy firewood or the sort that might creep out of the heater and stab me in the night. Any advice?


----------



## MustangMike

Did some milling for someone yesterday afternoon. Was a 30" dead, dry Norway Maple that just killed my chains (2 - 36"). Got it about half done and will have to go back to finish. At least all the set up work has been done.

Was too exhausted to get pics, maybe next time. The boards look nice!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Did some milling for someone yesterday afternoon. Was a 30" dead, dry Norway Maple that just killed my chains (2 - 36"). Got it about half done and will have to go back to finish. At least all the set up work has been done.
> 
> Was too exhausted to get pics, maybe next time. The boards look nice!


Semi-chisel square next time lol.
What was it about that wood that killed your chains?
Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## U&A

Don’t think I’ve had this much fun in a long time. These boards are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! The mill worked flawlessly once operator error was removed from the first two cuts. 

Ended up having to sharpen the chain every three boards and fueling up every 2 to 3 boards. Went through about 1 1/2 gallons of fuel and bar oil. 

I am ecstatic to say the least!!!! May have found a new addiction

Video to come n maybe. Won’t post it here though. Could not get my GoPro to work as I think it is a goner, so my buddy that was helping me videoed it with his phone so I’m waiting on him to send it. 

Saved the bottom part to make a bench. Probably 6” thick



























Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

Dang that's some nice work there!


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Don’t think I’ve had this much fun in a long time. These boards are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! The mill worked flawlessly once operator error was removed from the first two cuts.
> 
> Ended up having to sharpen the chain every three boards and fueling up every 2 to 3 boards. Went through about 1 1/2 gallons of fuel and bar oil.
> 
> I am ecstatic to say the least!!!! May have found a new addiction
> 
> Video to come n maybe. Won’t post it here though. Could not get my GoPro to work as I think it is a goner, so my buddy that was helping me videoed it with his phone so I’m waiting on him to send it.
> 
> Saved the bottom part to make a bench. Probably 6” thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Very nice!!


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A said:


> Don’t think I’ve had this much fun in a long time. These boards are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! The mill worked flawlessly once operator error was removed from the first two cuts.
> 
> Ended up having to sharpen the chain every three boards and fueling up every 2 to 3 boards. Went through about 1 1/2 gallons of fuel and bar oil.
> 
> I am ecstatic to say the least!!!! May have found a new addiction
> 
> Video to come n maybe. Won’t post it here though. Could not get my GoPro to work as I think it is a goner, so my buddy that was helping me videoed it with his phone so I’m waiting on him to send it.
> 
> Saved the bottom part to make a bench. Probably 6” thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Fantastic! It' a blessing to open up a log and see what's inside. A bit like prospecting for hidden treasure.
I'm not familiar with drying your timber species but those stacks if here would have stickers/fillets within a few inches of each end, the stickers would run full width, and the stack would be strapped or weighted. Also, is the slab waterproofed? Rising damp, coming through a below grade slab and hitting the bottom face of the bottom board has ruined a few boards for me here in the past.


----------



## djg james

I noticed that too about the stickers, but you beat me to it. Maybe it's not your final stacking spot. Also, if you haven't thought of it, maybe seal the ends.
And I think it's now White Oak and not Red. WO can look a little reddish when first cut.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Semi-chisel square next time lol.
> What was it about that wood that killed your chains?
> Look forward to the pictures.



You can not square file semi chisel, and square mills so much faster than round.

The dead/dry/hard wood was killing my chains. I normally get 4 cuts / chain with Oak, only got 2 passes with each 36" chain with this one, and I had to really push the saws to get them to cut. Toughest wood I've ever milled. Also, FYI, you could see the grain was twisted.


----------



## MustangMike

That does not look like White Oak to me.


----------



## Cowboy254

My parents came up this weekend to say G'day. And also to ask if we had a few bits of wood they could take home since Dad is still a bit wary about going and cutting wood after he blew his back out a couple of months ago (no pain now, just wary). Normally they would be up in tropical Queensland at this time of year and not need to be burning wood but since Viktoriastan is the pariah of Australian states now, they're stuck at home, burning wood. They became a bit partial to the peppermint I took down there 8 weeks ago so we swapped vehicles and they took home the Ranger with a cube of dry peppermint (no pics,  ) and I have their Land Rover Defender which rather lacks the creature comforts but I might be able to pull some trees over with it. 

Anyway, I was a bit annoyed with the Cowkids who were in the middle of an argument when the Cowparents were heading off today and didn't say goodbye so I gave them the option of sitting in the corner for 4 hours like 5 year olds or stacking some wood. 




This is the north (sunward) facing side of the woodshed and Dad took the last of the wood that was stacked there so some semi-dry blue gum got stacked there. They had to wheelbarrow the wood across and this was what they managed in 2 hours. After lunch I did the wheelbarrowing and we got to this about 20 mins later.




We'll see how long it stands up for. It did make a bit of a dint in the blue gum pile. Prolly another cord and a half or more left there.




We have largely avoided winter here. Cold clear nights but then mostly fine sunny days. The wattle are out already, prolly a couple of weeks earlier than usual. 




I have never seen this little snow on the mountains at the start of August in my time here (18 years).




And a gratuitous wildlife shot...


----------



## KiwiBro

News tonight said 6 week lockdown there starting about now? Do you trust the people coming in for physio? Ever wonder where the heck they've been or just take what precautions you can and leave it up to Allah?

Nephew broke lockdown to come over to borrow rideon. I don't think has forgiven me yet for the reception he received and I don't give a fig if he never does.


----------



## Cowboy254

We're back onto so-called Stage 3, which means that our practice can stay open. We don't have any Kung-Flu in our area in any case. The Melbourne metro area is stage 4 which means you can't move more than 5km from your house and a whole lot of other things. I'm still pizzed off by the fact that the people that are putting these restrictions on people are the same ones that caused the second wave in the first place.


----------



## LondonNeil

Covid tensions are mounting here too. A few million people around Manchester, our 2nd city, are back in almost full lock down and a couple of other hot spots are too. Chief medical officer saying we're at the limit of open society, to open more we must close something else. We were then offered the choice, keep pubs or close them for September and the school's new year.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> That does not look like White Oak to me.


Well I'm no expert and I'm not 100% sure either. Just first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> Fantastic! It' a blessing to open up a log and see what's inside. A bit like prospecting for hidden treasure.
> I'm not familiar with drying your timber species but those stacks if here would have stickers/fillets within a few inches of each end, the stickers would run full width, and the stack would be strapped or weighted. Also, is the slab waterproofed? Rising damp, coming through a below grade slab and hitting the bottom face of the bottom board has ruined a few boards for me here in the past.



Yes

I will fix the stickers. I know they are wrong. It is what i had at the moment as I forgot to get some proper pc’s when i was at the store. I lpan to get them today. For now this IS the final stacking place. 

And i keep going back and forth between red and white oak.[emoji2373]....[emoji38]. But im at least 1/2 right.... its Oak[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> I noticed that too about the stickers, but you beat me to it. Maybe it's not your final stacking spot. Also, if you haven't thought of it, maybe seal the ends.
> And I think it's now White Oak and not Red. WO can look a little reddish when first cut.



Maybe use paint to seal the ends? What do you use?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Morning fellows.

My daughter and I are heading down to see Zogger today. We took off yesterday afternoon and spent the night in central Illinois. Should arrive there mid to late afternoon today and we’ll rendezvous with @muddstopper at zogger’s place. 

Just passed brush ape’s old haunts of Mattoon IL and we’ll honk at @unclemoustache when we roll through Metropolis.

Yesterday we attended the funeral of the son of one of our family friends. He died in a motorcycle accident at age 56. I never met him but was close to his parents and two of his siblings. He was a biker and went the way he would have wanted to go but that certainly didn't make it any easier for his family to say goodbye. Definitely one of the most emotional funerals that I’ve been to.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> Morning fellows.
> 
> My daughter and I are heading down to see Zogger today. We took off yesterday afternoon and spent the night in central Illinois. Should arrive there mid to late afternoon today and we’ll rendezvous with @muddstopper at zogger’s place.
> 
> Just passed brush ape’s old haunts of Mattoon IL and we’ll honk at @unclemoustache when we roll through Metropolis.
> 
> Yesterday we attended the funeral of the son of one of our family friends. He died in a motorcycle accident at age 56. I never met him but was close to his parents and two of his siblings. He was a biker and went the way he would have wanted to go but that certainly didn't make it any easier for his family to say goodbye. Definitely one of the most emotional funerals that I’ve been to.



Getting kinda close to Brett and I. 












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Getting kinda close to Brett and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I thought about that but I’ll need to knock down 14 or so hours tomorrow so swinging up through your area would be tough.


----------



## MustangMike

One of my cousin's kids died on a motorcycle about a decade ago, he was big into Harleys. He went down on the road and the guardrail post took his leg off, and they did not get to him on time to stop the bleeding. There is just no room for error on those things, and sometimes it is someone else's error but they still pay the price.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I thought about that but I’ll need to knock down 14 or so hours tomorrow so swinging up through your area would be tough.



Oh no big deal man. Im just being silly. Have fun on your trip and sorry to hear about your friend. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Don’t think I’ve had this much fun in a long time. These boards are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! The mill worked flawlessly once operator error was removed from the first two cuts.
> 
> Ended up having to sharpen the chain every three boards and fueling up every 2 to 3 boards. Went through about 1 1/2 gallons of fuel and bar oil.
> 
> I am ecstatic to say the least!!!! May have found a new addiction
> 
> Video to come n maybe. Won’t post it here though. Could not get my GoPro to work as I think it is a goner, so my buddy that was helping me videoed it with his phone so I’m waiting on him to send it.
> 
> Saved the bottom part to make a bench. Probably 6” thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Look sweet, did you mill up that piece you were saving for me .
I'd say it's white oak, especially if the pieces and parts on the ground in the first picture are from it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You can not square file semi chisel, and square mills so much faster than round.
> 
> The dead/dry/hard wood was killing my chains. I normally get 4 cuts / chain with Oak, only got 2 passes with each 36" chain with this one, and I had to really push the saws to get them to cut. Toughest wood I've ever milled. Also, FYI, you could see the grain was twisted.


Can't, you're really telling the wrong guy that, unless you mean it won't truly be "square" on the outside because of the shape of semi-chisel. For sure you can, may not be as functional as a full-chisel, but I'm sure it would be faster than a round filed semi-chisel.
Besides, I was joking .

Where did the wood come from.
We went fishing last night and there was a real nice 14"x9-10' ash log in a log jam in the river, that one would probably dull a few chains(I think it came from a mill up the creek a few miles when it flooded). There were some very large trees at this little park, the boy had a sycamore leave that was about 6" wider than his head, and there was a huge oak there. It was a swamp white oak , which I've seen before, just didn't know what it was until I looked it up today. The others were a nice sized walnut and a pair of massive cottonwood(I think), they were very tall reaching for the canopy from the creek bottom.
Edit:
Reading more I need to check the leaves again, they say they only grow to 45', it was taller I'm pretty sure, it was a large double and each stem was over 24".
Pic of the range and leaves of the swamp white oak, we are a one county south of the north line.


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> Maybe use paint to seal the ends? What do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


In the past, I've used Anchorseal. You have to cut fresh ends, removing any checking that has occurred since sawing. The effectiveness will be reduced if you don't. Then you brush on the end sealer on the ends as well as about an inch all the way around on all the faces/edges.
Anchor seal has gotten too expensive for me, being a small quantity user. So next time I'm going to try either Klingspore's or Rockler's Green wood Sealers.

And not trying to start a war about the tree ID, look at the whitish bark on the ground and the ray flecks on one of the boards. Both look like WO to me. RO does have ray flecks, but they just look different. If you've ever sawn both you could tell by the smell too.


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> In the past, I've used Anchorseal. You have to cut fresh ends, removing any checking that has occurred since sawing. The effectiveness will be reduced if you don't. Then you brush on the end sealer on the ends as well as about an inch all the way around on all the faces/edges.
> Anchor seal has gotten too expensive for me, being a small quantity user. So next time I'm going to try either Klingspore's or Rockler's Green wood Sealers.
> 
> And not trying to start a war about the tree ID, look at the whitish bark on the ground and the ray flecks on one of the boards. Both look like WO to me. RO does have ray flecks, but they just look different. If you've ever sawn both you could tell by the smell too.



Cool info. Thank you.

And I definitely cut all different kinds of oak. I can also tell the difference in the smell.... but it doesn’t mean I know what I’m smelling[emoji1787]

Do you have a scratch and sniff book by chance[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Full house at the rodeo.


----------



## MustangMike

Are those leaves Chestnut Oak, they grow pretty tall.


----------



## chipper1

Iowawoodguy said:


> Full house at the rodeo.
> View attachment 846198
> 
> View attachment 846198


Don't forget your mask


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Are those leaves Chestnut Oak, they grow pretty tall.


The ones in my picture are taken from MSU's site in the white swamp oak section, but I was wondering if it was a chestnut myself. I don't get town that way often, but I'd like to more as they planted quite a few trout in there yrs ago, when I do I'll get some pictures of it. One thing I'll say is its big, and I did see some pictures showing them being pretty big, as I'm thinking about it I wonder if it was 45 meters, that would make more sense, but may be for other areas as not many trees here get that tall.
Now I have to look again lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny stuff with wood … I've noticed that the benches I made from Chestnut Oak last year were very "Golden" in color, and the ones I'm making with the same wood, milled at the same time from the same tree now seem to be a darker brown. I guess the wood is changing as is ages!


----------



## MustangMike

The bark on Chestnut Oak is very furled.


----------



## KiwiBro

U&A, almost any sealer is better than nothing. If nothing else, some old paint will buy you a bit of time to settle on which sealer to buy. I stumbling across a guy selling off PVA wood glue in large quantities really cheap a few years ago. I water it down a bit and it seals so well I wish I had bought more while it was so cheap. I'm out now so....the hunt continues...unless I can find more cheap bulk PVA. Anchorseal is an obnoxious cost.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Funny stuff with wood … I've noticed that the benches I made from Chestnut Oak last year were very "Golden" in color, and the ones I'm making with the same wood, milled at the same time from the same tree now seem to be a darker brown. I guess the wood is changing as is ages!


The bulk of our native timbers oxidise/season lighter/paler but the introduced species go darker.


----------



## U&A

Fixed the stack.

Thanks guys. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

I'd get stickers right at the ends. But maybe your species are different. There's a superb booklet the Aussies put out years ago, about handling timber. I figure their gums demand the gold-standard in pre and post-milling handling, so if it's good enough for them, it'll be more than good enough for us here. I'll see if I can find the pdf. It's one of the best timber handling references I've got.

Found the download links for the drying info:


https://www.utas.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/267816/best-practice-drying-part-1.pdf




https://www.utas.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/267817/best-practice-drying-part-2.pdf


----------



## MustangMike

I envy that you have indoor space … all my boards are outside.

The Chestnut Oak is not an import, but it is obviously darker than regular White Oak.


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know if the differneces will show up well in the pics, but these are all Chestnut Oak.

I'm doing one now that is darker yet.


----------



## Lionsfan

U&A said:


> Maybe use paint to seal the ends? What do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Lot of guys up here play around with rough sawn lumber. Most paint their ends with whatever they can find cheap, usually with whatever they can find discounted at the lumber yard or Wally-World that was refused by the customer because the color was mixed wrong.


----------



## KiwiBro

Lionsfan said:


> Lot of guys up here play around with rough sawn lumber. Most paint their ends with whatever they can find cheap, usually with whatever they can find discounted at the lumber yard or Wally-World that was refused by the customer because the color was mixed wrong.


The paint collection/recyling places here give their paint to community groups. I tried a while ago to get some off them but all the voices in my head didn't qualify as a community ;-)


----------



## MustangMike

I have painted the ends of wood that did check, and not painted the ends of wood that did not.

I don't think (paint/stain) makes much difference, I think it depends more on the cut of the wood.

Some of my Oak and Hickory checked wildly, others not at all, and it did not seem to make any difference if I did the ends or not.

The closer you get to the center of the tree, the more likely it will want to cup and check a bit, often the length of the board. I "fix" some of them!


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> I have painted the ends of wood that did check, and not painted the ends of wood that did not.
> 
> I don't think (paint/stain) makes much difference, I think it depends more on the cut of the wood.
> 
> Some of my Oak and Hickory checked wildly, others not at all, and it did not seem to make any difference if I did the ends or not.
> 
> The closer you get to the center of the tree, the more likely it will want to cup and check a bit, often the length of the board. I "fix" some of them!


Sure, the pith is generally unstable but not just the pith. Any board that can't handle the drying stresses is gonna degrade, move, crack, split, etc. Your species I guess must vary from most I encounter because sealer absolutely does make a worthwhile difference here. Unless of course I want to spend about $150k minimum on a vacuum kiln where it's best that freshly cut, unsealed wood goes in. Unless we win the lottery, I'll have to stick with the air-drying method and trying my best to slow down the moisture losses on the ends of boards to better reduce drying stresses across the whole board. Because I hate doing all the work to get them into lumber only to turn it into firewood.


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> I'd get stickers right at the ends. But maybe your species are different. There's a superb booklet the Aussies put out years ago, about handling timber. I figure their gums demand the gold-standard in pre and post-milling handling, so if it's good enough for them, it'll be more than good enough for us here. I'll see if I can find the pdf. It's one of the best timber handling references I've got.
> 
> Found the download links for the drying info:
> 
> 
> https://www.utas.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/267816/best-practice-drying-part-1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.utas.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/267817/best-practice-drying-part-2.pdf



What i will be using this for it is not a big deal if they crack. It will add character. I actually would like a few splits and cracks in the final product.

And i will be cutting at least 6” off each end and ripping these to the desired width. 

When i need to get serious about this and make quality stuff to sell i will most definitely take more care in the stacking of the boards.

I appreciate the help sir[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## KiwiBro

I agree mate. Some cracks and splits, etc look great in the right application. You can keep 'em and butterfly/bowtie inlay them as a feature, fill 'em with resin, rip a microwave oven apart to use the transformer to burn your own lichtenberg fractal patterns (google thunderstuck industries as an example) along the cracks, etc.

Heck, I'm thinking of asking the local fire brigade if I can pull wrecked wood out of the next structure fire they attend. The more burnt, twisted, charred to all heck the better, for the project that's brewing in my head.

The great thing is, now you've got a mill, you can have so much fun making your own timber and project from them. Who knows, maybe if you keep us updated with your milling and project adventures, even Cowboy might even start having thoughts about ripping a few slabs out of the logs he encounters. And posts more pictures thereof.


----------



## Philbert

Free paint at our local hazardous waste collection sites.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I fill a lot of the cracks with Loctite PL Premium. Never a perfect color match, but often better than the wood putties that are supposed to match, and a lot more durable/structural.

Even if you get it to match before the urethane is on, it won't match after!


----------



## Jeffkrib

I’ve been doing some scrounging over the past few weeks. I have a contact with a local arborist and sent him a txt to tell him I’m accepting wood (been about 12 months since I’ve got any). I’m being cautious and assume I won’t get any so keep an eye out on our version of Craigs list. It’s pretty hard to score wood at this time of the year but I found this pine and surprise surprise your typical home owner can’t do anything with this……. But I can… so I’ve done a total of 3 loads so far. Ideally I would only want 2 loads per year of pine, it’s good to burn in the evening but won’t burn over night. I go through 4 trailer loads per year (approx 2 cord), half really needs to be big chunks of hardwood. I’m going to get all of it and stack it in the back yard where I can get trailer access and leave the extra I don’t want for my dad for next year and the following year.

This wood is pretty big I’m not sure I’ll be able to cut through from both sides with the 28” bar. I thought it would be fun and ‘glamourous’ cutting the big stuff but I soon realised it’s not much fun moving it!!! Took it home it large log form… couldn’t split it so noodled it in the front yard then moved it to the back yard with the car.

I’ve been telling my wife I really need a bigger saw for this and future scrounges to which she rolls her eyes ….. Just planting the seeds.


----------



## KiwiBro

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve been doing some scrounging over the past few weeks. I have a contact with a local arborist and sent him a txt to tell him I’m accepting wood (been about 12 months since I’ve got any). I’m being cautious and assume I won’t get any so keep an eye out on our version of Craigs list. It’s pretty hard to score wood at this time of the year but I found this pine and surprise surprise your typical home owner can’t do anything with this……. But I can… so I’ve done a total of 3 loads so far. Ideally I would only want 2 loads per year of pine, it’s good to burn in the evening but won’t burn over night. I go through 4 trailer loads per year (approx 2 cord), half really needs to be big chunks of hardwood. I’m going to get all of it and stack it in the back yard where I can get trailer access and leave the extra I don’t want for my dad for next year and the following year.
> 
> This wood is pretty big I’m not sure I’ll be able to cut through from both sides with the 28” bar. I thought it would be fun and ‘glamourous’ cutting the big stuff but I soon realised it’s not much fun moving it!!! Took it home it large log form… couldn’t split it so noodled it in the front yard then moved it to the back yard with the car.
> 
> I’ve been telling my wife I really need a bigger saw for this and future scrounges to which she rolls her eyes ….. Just planting the seeds.
> View attachment 846250
> 
> 
> View attachment 846251
> 
> 
> View attachment 846252


Nice and tidy too.
Could always tweak that 6400 up to 7900 (OEM) or 84c aftermarket big bore kit. Either way, it'll stand up on 36" bars in pine just fine. oiler might need a tweak too though.


----------



## Jeffkrib

KiwiBro....... I’m going to totally disregard your comment. What you were supposed to say is you NEED a ported 661or 395 .
In all seriousness I have already upgraded it with an OEM ps7910 kit. I’m waiting for a 36” bar from my new found Stihl dealer buddy.


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> ......When i need to get serious about this and make quality stuff to sell i will most definitely take more care in the stacking of the boards......


Next time you want to ensure a better quality of dried lumber, place the stickers close to the ends, as previously suggested, and place them every 18".
I had a couple of small Cherry logs milled that the lumber was A+ grade, so I sealed the ends in wax. Air drying now. The boards aren't overly wide like yours, but they fit inside an electric skillet (found at a yard sale) full of melted wax. Dip them in about an inch. Flip, repeat and stack.


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> U&A, almost any sealer is better than nothing. If nothing else, some old paint will buy you a bit of time to settle on which sealer to buy. I stumbling across a guy selling off PVA wood glue in large quantities really cheap a few years ago. I water it down a bit and it seals so well I wish I had bought more while it was so cheap. I'm out now so....the hunt continues...unless I can find more cheap bulk PVA. Anchorseal is an obnoxious cost.


If anyone has any experience with an Anchorseal alternative such as Klingspore or Rockler Green Wood End Sealer, as I posted, or any other product, please let me know.


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> Next time you want to ensure a better quality of dried lumber, place the stickers close to the ends, as previously suggested, and place them every 18".
> I had a couple of small Cherry logs milled that the lumber was A+ grade, so I sealed the ends in wax. Air drying now. The boards are overly wide like yours, but they fit inside an electric skillet (found at a yard sale) full of melted wax. Dip them in about an inch. Flip, repeat and stack.



Very cool idea with the wax! Thank you!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> Very cool idea with the wax! Thank you!


Can't take credit for the idea; saw it on another forum. I can seal a 12" or so wide board by rocking it side to side, coating one corner and then the other.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, but what about my 24" wide Oak!!! Luckily, most of them fared well, others will be ripped.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Yea, but what about my 24" wide Oak!!! Luckily, most of them fared well, others will be ripped.


Then you use a brush to brush on the melted wax or use a green Wood End Sealer.


----------



## chipper1

Am I in the right thread .
Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Am I in the right thread .
> Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.


Can I borrow it next?  
There's some nice logs at the log yard that I hate to cut up into firewood.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Can I borrow it next?
> There's some nice logs at the log yard that I hate to cut up into firewood.


Oh? Is this where the line starts?  

Actually, I have a line on a home made bandsaw on a trailer with a 30hp engine capable of 36" diameter logs . We'll see how much he wants for it, but my buddy (neighbor of the owner) says he sells stuff cheap. Same buddy has worked on it and says its a good machine that is way overbuilt. This is coming from a guy with a full machine shop in his pole barn for fun so if he says something is good, it probably is.


----------



## djg james

Ok, you can have the CSM next; you've been around here longer.
Can I borrow your bandmill when you buy it? I promise I'll only keep it a year or two  .

P.S. I try not to be a comedian; no one gets my humor.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Am I in the right thread .
> Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.


Believe they mill the logs, let them air dry for 5 years. Then cut them up and use as firewood. Many people around here pay to remove trees, have logs stacked in piles to cut as firewood, then just watch them rot in place.


----------



## H-Ranch

Duce said:


> Believe they mill the logs, let them air dry for 5 years. Then cut them up and use as firewood. Many people around here pay to remove trees, have logs stacked in piles to cut as firewood, then just watch them rot in place.


See that ALL the time. Would like your post twice if I could.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Ok, you can have the CSM next; you've been around here longer.
> Can I borrow your bandmill when you buy it? I promise I'll only keep it a year or two  .


Oh, yes. That seems fair so we'll go with your plan. LOL


----------



## pdelosh

A load of Ash all cut up into 14-16" chucks for me, doesn't get much easier that. Saw it on FB Marketplace this morning. 2 more loads left to be had but I need to get the bathroom painted yet today before the better half gets home.


----------



## djg james

It's been inferred that maybe I got off topic with all the discussion about milling  .
So back to firewood. Yesterday it was too wet to get into the log yard so I split the first of what may be ten loads of Red Oak that I posted about earlier.
Today, I went out to the yard and it was dry enough to drive in. I positioned the trailer next to the pile I was working on which is about 100 yards from the spot where he actually burns. Most of the new stuff gets dropped off next to the burn spot so I decided to check it out. Yellow caught my eye and I found a whole mulberry tree. The Red Oak was safe from being burned and the mulberry would probably pushed onto the smoldering fire tonight. No brainer. Cut the Mulberry. A couple of his workers came by and said they had another load so I thought I'd make a second trip today. It started to rain while I was loading so second load will be tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I loaded and unloaded these White Oak rounds in my trailer all by myself



I‘ve done the same.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> To load a heavy round on a trailer, just drag the dolly up the back of it.



Some rounds we load are way too big and heavy for that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> That’s pretty quick




Funny, I uploaded that onto a 4WD forum years ago. Great, but it’s also flirting with disaster. That’s a lot of leverage on the hub bolts.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Lil bit of subpar bur oak.


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some rounds we load are way too big and heavy for that.


That's when you either need a tractor or a half round

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Well no more cutting from the close by easy cream patch for nowView attachment 844960



I haven’t seen a sign like that around here in years, off limits areas are shown on a map given with the permit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> have knocked up



Do you know what that means to American’s?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> In case you guys want a laugh, Gunny is back here posting as chainsawman123



Who‘s that?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> My buddy calls his screen glasses “birth control glasses”



That‘s a term borrowed from military issue glasses.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Who‘s that?


A dude from Pennsylvania who has been begging for free hardwood for the last 7-8 years. He’s been banned several times.

He also likes spankings.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Am I in the right thread .
> Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.



This is a do all thread at times.

Sorry for the subject change. Just wanted to share it here with the scrounging clan


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

KiwiBro said:


> We should start a drinking game. A single for every request for free wood. A double for references to spanking.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> This is a do all thread at times.
> 
> Sorry for the subject change. Just wanted to share it here with the scrounging clan
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I'm good man, like I said, I enjoy learning, and who knows when you'll need to use some of it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> That's when you either need a tractor or a half round



Or just roll it up the trailer ramp. To a point, some have been big enough that I’ve had to split or noodle to make light enough to load.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Can I borrow it next?
> There's some nice logs at the log yard that I hate to cut up into firewood.


Absolutely, as soon as my buddy makes it back from NY and I get it back, then you can come over and get it lol.


H-Ranch said:


> Oh? Is this where the line starts?
> 
> Actually, I have a line on a home made bandsaw on a trailer with a 30hp engine capable of 36" diameter logs . We'll see how much he wants for it, but my buddy (neighbor of the owner) says he sells stuff cheap. Same buddy has worked on it and says its a good machine that is way overbuilt. This is coming from a guy with a full machine shop in his pole barn for fun so if he says something is good, it probably is.


Okay, your next unless you get the mill.
When I read an ad on CL and it says HD log splitter, what I instinctively think is very large scabbed together slow machine that I won't be able to move anywhere by hand .
Must I post examples.


djg james said:


> Ok, you can have the CSM next; you've been around here longer.
> Can I borrow your bandmill when you buy it? I promise I'll only keep it a year or two  .
> 
> P.S. I try not to be a comedian; no one gets my humor.


Okay @H-Ranch is up to bat .
I think I get it.


Duce said:


> Believe they mill the logs, let them air dry for 5 years. Then cut them up and use as firewood. Many people around here pay to remove trees, have logs stacked in piles to cut as firewood, then just watch them rot in place.


I know where a few are stacked myself, I know one for sure has been there over 20yrs because I saw them when I bought a 350 chevy off the guy, and it's been a long time since I've bought a carbed 350. I bet it would make some great kindling by now, or mulch .


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> A dude from Pennsylvania who has been begging for free hardwood for the last 7-8 years. He’s been banned several times.
> 
> He also likes spankings.



Okay. Gotcha.


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> This is a do all thread at times.



There have been many off topic discussions in this thread, first time someone has taken issue with it. Meh.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny, I uploaded that onto a 4WD forum years ago. Great, but it’s also flirting with disaster. That’s a lot of leverage on the hub bolts.


Saw this today and had to get a picture, this guys gonna need to scrounge a couple new axles.
This is in the ride share about 5 min from our place, the from axle end is bent and the rear is totally broke off .


Not everyday you see a pontoon boat parked on the asphalt at the ride share .


Heck we even saw OJ's cousin rolling down the expressway today, it was an interesting day to say the least.


Now, hows that for a derail.
Not good enough, here's da-rail, with a nice storm brewing off to the south also today.


Okay, back to scrounged wood now!
Black locust perch for the critters .
I think they like the locust as much as I do.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> There have been many off topic discussions in this thread, first time someone has taken issue with it. Meh.


True, totally not true.
First I was just messing, second some have gotten upset about it in the past. Yep, whatever they'll get over it, or they won't.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Saw this today and had to get a picture, this guys gonna need to scrounge a couple new axles.
> This is in the ride share about 5 min from our place, the from axle end is bent and the rear is totally broke off .
> View attachment 846436




Probably due to lack of maintenance.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> When I read an ad on CL...


That's just it - the guy is not tech savvy and doesn't post anything for sale. Apparently all word of mouth. My buddy says it's stout though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> First I was just messing



I knew you were messing right away. The issue came later.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I knew you were messing right away. The issue came later.


Oh, good.
I didn't even notice, guess the below comment was how I probably felt lol.


chipper1 said:


> Yep, whatever they'll get over it, or they won't.





mountainguyed67 said:


> Probably due to lack of maintenance.


I think the boat was longer/bigger than what should have been on the trailer, hence the rear breaking first, but I wouldn't doubt poor maintenance played a part as well.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That's just it - the guy is not tech savvy and doesn't post anything for sale. Apparently all word of mouth. My buddy says it's stout though.


Well then maybe you will get a great deal, can I borrow it next lol.


----------



## tnichols

Loaded up and headed for the timber. Peach of a day for Iowa in August. Loaded my 13” stuff and that filled the wagon. Pulled down 2 widow maker limbs then got back to productivity later in the day. Still have 4-5 loads to go. Probably 4 loads of premium main stem wood and a jag of shorts/uglies and fire pit stuff. Slow but sure. 
Pics won’t download. I’ll try tomorrow.


----------



## tnichols




----------



## KiwiBro

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you know what that means to American’s?


Wood and I are just close workmates, nothing more.


----------



## mountainguyed67

KiwiBro said:


> Wood and I are just close workmates, nothing more.



I’ll take that as a yes.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> The great thing is, now you've got a mill, you can have so much fun making your own timber and project from them. Who knows, maybe if you keep us updated with your milling and project adventures, even Cowboy might even start having thoughts about ripping a few slabs out of the logs he encounters. And posts more pictures thereof.



Like water dripping on a stone...


----------



## KiwiBro

Cowboy254 said:


> Like water dripping on a stone...


Mate, you may think I'm crazy but just remember every mighty oak was once just a nut...that held its ground. Eventually you'll be kicking yourself for waiting so long to get started and will be taking a mental stock of all the wonderful potential slabs and brownie point winning furniture you blew on firewood in the past. It's a cross all those of us that cross over to the milling side of scrounging have to bear.


----------



## Cowboy254

We're looking at -3°C tonight which is about 27° Murican. I know that isn't cold by most standards on this forum. I have a theory though that temperature is relative rather than absolute - relative to the place you are in that is. I have strolled around in Gallivare, Sweden in a T-shirt at -30°C (no wind) and skiied a 30km ski race in -15° but to me at the moment, -3° outside feels cold enough to freeze the nuts off a tractor. 

This should help us get through.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Can I borrow it next?
> There's some nice logs at the log yard that I hate to cut up into firewood.





H-Ranch said:


> Oh? Is this where the line starts?


Take a # fellas.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> We're looking at -3°C tonight which is about 27° Murican. I know that isn't cold by most standards on this forum. I have a theory though that temperature is relative rather than absolute - relative to the place you are in that is. I have strolled around in Gallivare, Sweden in a T-shirt at -30°C (no wind) and skiied a 30km ski race in -15° but to me at the moment, -3° outside feels cold enough to freeze the nuts of a tractor.
> 
> This should help us get through.
> 
> View attachment 846457


Cowboy I too am a big fan of two massive rounds


----------



## djg james

KiwiBro said:


> Mate, you may think I'm crazy but just remember every mighty oak was once just a nut...that held its ground. Eventually you'll be kicking yourself for waiting so long to get started and will be taking a mental stock of all the wonderful potential slabs and brownie-winning furniture you blew on firewood in the past. It's a cross all those of us that cross over to the milling side of scrounging have to bear.


It's like a disease with me since the time I worked at the circle mill. I see a log and say to myself 'that would make great lumber'. So once or twice every couple years I have a log or two milled to get my fix. Wish I would have bought a band mill when I was younger but there's too much competition around here for the product so it's not financially feasible.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> A dude from Pennsylvania who has been begging for free hardwood for the last 7-8 years. He’s been banned several times.
> 
> He also likes spankings.


Doesn't he have a CL in his area? Mine has about a dozen ads for free firewood. Unless of course if he wants it delivered.
He might even be able to fulfill his other need by searching in the 'Services Offered' section, too.


----------



## djg james

tnichols said:


> Loaded up and headed for the timber. Peach of a day for Iowa in August. Loaded my 13” stuff and that filled the wagon. Pulled down 2 widow maker limbs then got back to productivity later in the day. Still have 4-5 loads to go. Probably 4 loads of premium main stem wood and a jag of shorts/uglies and fire pit stuff. Slow but sure.
> Pics won’t download. I’ll try tomorrow.


Yes here in the Midwest, the rain has stopped and the temp's starting off in the low 60s for the next couple of days; like Montana weather. Unusually cool for the this area in August.
Plan on starting out around 7:00A and get a couple of loads each day if my body will let me. Hopefully more Mulberry today, then back to Red Oak.


----------



## djg james

tnichols said:


> View attachment 846451


Nice load of White Oak. That's the size I like. Not too big and easier to move.

Is that a bottle of charcoal lighter fluid in the box? What do you use that for? Degreaser?


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Saw this today and had to get a picture, this guys gonna need to scrounge a couple new axles.
> This is in the ride share about 5 min from our place, the from axle end is bent and the rear is totally broke off .
> View attachment 846436


When I first bought my 5x8 single axle trailer used, I was hauling 1/2 ton of rock down a side road and both wheels pancaked on me. Luckily my Dad had a trailer I could shovel off the rock, dump it and then come back and load the trailer. I ended up putting on a 1 Ton axle and had the spring brackets moved back 3" at the same time. The trailer fish tailed all the time when empty.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> When I first bought my 5x8 single axle trailer used, I was hauling 1/2 ton of rock down a side road and both wheels pancaked on me. Luckily my Dad had a trailer I could shovel off the rock, dump it and then come back and load the trailer. I ended up putting on a 1 Ton axle and had the spring brackets moved back 3" at the same time. The trailer fish tailed all the time when empty.


My dump trailer is 5X8 but GVW is 5000 pounds. It turned 15 this year. The plastic hydraulic reservoir sprung a leak. While I was ordering a new tank my wife said, how old is your trailer? I said 15. She said, why bother fixing it, it's time to get a new one. So, before the aliens bring back my real wife, I'm ordering the next size bigger, 10X6 tandem axle, 10K GVW.


----------



## rarefish383

The end is in sight. I'm going to let the paint cure for another day before I put the new tires on it. Plan to start running the 30 year old Oak fence boards through the planer today, good job for a rainy day.






Probably would be finishing up today, but had to take three days off to build this for my MIL. I thought I posted a pic already, but I went back a couple days and didn't see it.


----------



## tnichols

djg james said:


> Nice load of White Oak. That's the size I like. Not too big and easier to move.
> 
> Is that a bottle of charcoal lighter fluid in the box? What do you use that for? Degreaser?


Just to get the small brush fire started. Saw gas flashes off too quick when lighting green or damp stuff.


----------



## djg james

tnichols said:


> Just to get the small brush fire started. Saw gas flashes off too quick when lighting green or damp stuff.


Gottcha. I use kerosene when I have to burn brush.


----------



## MustangMike

Finished another small Chestnut Oak bench yesterday. This one needed a "patch" where it grew over the old cut off limb.

It is 4' 9" long.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> My dump trailer is 5X8 but GVW is 5000 pounds. It turned 15 this year. The plastic hydraulic reservoir sprung a leak. While I was ordering a new tank my wife said, how old is your trailer? I said 15. She said, why bother fixing it, it's time to get a new one. So, before the aliens bring back my real wife, I'm ordering the next size bigger, 10X6 tandem axle, 10K GVW.


I'll be happy to take your "OLD, BROKEN" trailer off your hands. I won't even charge you anything for disposing it. Oh wait, am I the new guy scrounging for 'Free' stuff now?

Said I was going out early to the wood pile, but the county road will be closed another hour due to rocking.


----------



## MustangMike

These Red Oak boards, about 20+", hardly checked at all w/o any treatment to the ends. Maybe they were not real wet when I milled them?


----------



## svk

Well guys I’m sorry to say Zogger is not doing well. @muddstopper and I went to visit him on Saturday. He is confined to a chair and cannot speak and will be moving to a nursing home soon.

He is however of sound mind and can read and write well.

I have created a post over in chainsaw and would appreciate if you could stop over there and post up some words of support for him. I will print off the comments and mail him the packet.






Post up words of encouragement for Zogger


Hey guys, Our friend @zogger is not doing well. You will remember that he beat throat cancer last fall but has had a myriad of health issues since then and the Dr's cannot figure out why his health continues to decline. His body strength has declined so he needs to use a walker and he lost the...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Doesn't he have a CL in his area? Mine has about a dozen ads for free firewood. Unless of course if he wants it delivered.
> He might even be able to fulfill his other need by searching in the 'Services Offered' section, too.


I think he begs locally too. We've told him for years that begging for scrounge from scroungers WHO ARE NOT EVEN IN HIS AREA is not a great plan. He does not seem to understand that.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Am I in the right thread .
> Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.


Here ya go


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Here ya goView attachment 846486


That's a lot of scrounge!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That's a lot of scrounge!


8-9 cords in 2 days, I’m pooped


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> 8-9 cords in 2 days, I’m pooped


Big wood does pile up quick but then comes the splitting!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Big wood does pile up quick but then comes the splitting!!



True.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Big wood does pile up quick but then comes the splitting!!


Yeah have lots of that to do, lol


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear about Zogger, I wish the best for him.


----------



## Logger nate

Was sure nice to have my buddy’s son there helping, he’s pretty stout and has endless energy, kinda like his Dad but more. He took video and pictures


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 , I saw this and thoght of you.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Here ya goView attachment 846486


Holy $hit! That's a lot of firewood. I thought I was doing good when I got two loads of Mulberry this morning.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Doesn't he have a CL in his area? Mine has about a dozen ads for free firewood. Unless of course if he wants it delivered.
> He might even be able to fulfill his other need by searching in the 'Services Offered' section, too.


You are too new to know our old friend. I was on another forum where someone acted very much like Gunny. Turned out he was mentally challenged. One time his Mom came on and thanked every one for being kind to him. He became our mascot, so to speak. I used to think much the same way about our old friend. You just could not tell if he was just trolling, was serious, or genuinely F'ed up. He crossed the lines a while back and got the boot. If he's back, I hope he keeps his cool, because I liked him, most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

One tree, one picture. Split and stack tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

Since it was raining this morning, I thought it would be the perfect day to start planing boards for the JD Wagon. By the time I started cleaning up it quit raining, and bunch of other little stuff got in the way. By the end of the day I got a few pieces put back together.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> By the end of the day I got a few pieces put back together.


_Very_ nice looking!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 , I saw this and thoght of you.
> View attachment 846585



 

My BIL who lives in Queensland sent me this one...


----------



## tnichols

Unloaded the wagon this morning and staged it for splitting in the barn. I can work there in the shade, rain, etc... Headed out and was in the timber by 1100. Pulled out another load of Oak. I believe it can sit in the wagon for a day or so. So, 1 Oak done with a 1/2 a Shagbark and 1 Oak remaining. Tops gone and limbed out. The 441 will make short work of these.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Here ya goView attachment 846486


Did you mill those rounds in the trailer in half lol.


Logger nate said:


> Was sure nice to have my buddy’s son there helping, he’s pretty stout and has endless energy, kinda like his Dad but more. He took video and pictures
> View attachment 846533


Nice job falling that, saw it earlier today.
Looks like that stump is "under" two feet.
Guess that's my dad joke for the day.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> One tree, one picture. Split and stack tomorrow.View attachment 846605


Nice job, the cooler temps sure are helpful this week.
Neighbor wants me to help out with some trees that are growing into the opening where his house is, mainly box elder.


----------



## motorhead99999

I’ll take some picks later but a 30” pig nut hickory fell over and broke off a 18” maple yesterday when the hurricane came through. 

Does hickory take forever to dry? Last one I split took two years to dry and still seemed wet.


----------



## Cowboy254

tnichols said:


> Unloaded the wagon this morning and staged it for splitting in the barn. I can work there in the shade, rain, etc... Headed out and was in the timber by 1100. Pulled out another load of Oak. I believe it can sit in the wagon for a day or so. So, 1 Oak done with a 1/2 a Shagbark and 1 Oak remaining. Tops gone and limbed out. The 441 will make short work of these.
> View attachment 846666
> View attachment 846667
> View attachment 846668



Happy birthday!  Or do you just leave it up all year? 

Also, I need more pics of your shed.


----------



## djg james

motorhead99999 said:


> I’ll take some picks later but a 30” pig nut hickory fell over and broke off a 18” maple yesterday when the hurricane came through.
> 
> Does hickory take forever to dry? Last one I split took two years to dry and still seemed wet.


That's odd, I've never had trouble drying Hickory. Worst problem I had is the Powder Post Beetles getting into the wood if not used after the first year.


----------



## djg james

Yes the cooler temps have been nice lately. Never cut wood this late in Summer before. Right now it's more concern of my body keeping up with cutting day after day. Luckily I only do it 2-4 hours a day,


----------



## farmer steve

motorhead99999 said:


> I’ll take some picks later but a 30” pig nut hickory fell over and broke off a 18” maple yesterday when the hurricane came through.
> 
> Does hickory take forever to dry? Last one I split took two years to dry and still seemed wet.


I'll say at least 2 years,3 if green and full of sap. I always at least top cover my hickory stacks.


----------



## rarefish383

tnichols said:


> Unloaded the wagon this morning and staged it for splitting in the barn. I can work there in the shade, rain, etc... Headed out and was in the timber by 1100. Pulled out another load of Oak. I believe it can sit in the wagon for a day or so. So, 1 Oak done with a 1/2 a Shagbark and 1 Oak remaining. Tops gone and limbed out. The 441 will make short work of these.
> View attachment 846666
> View attachment 846667
> View attachment 846668


You can be my neighbor! If it’s not within an inch, it goes in the fire pit. Drives my cousin bonkers when he sees the pile of off cuts and uglies by the fire pit. All I can say is, the pit needs food too.


----------



## tnichols

Cowboy254 said:


> Happy birthday! Or do you just leave it up all year?
> 
> Also, I need more pics of your shed.


 We had my daughters birthday party in there last year and just never took it down. Right below it is a flip down serving table I made out of old barn wood. It stows in the up position so it’s not in the way. 

The shed is an old barn I restored about 12 years ago. It’s 60’ x 48’ . I have 3 bays that are 12’ x 12’ for firewood, center alley way for equipment/vehicle storage, and the lower portion is equipment storage as well.


----------



## tnichols

rarefish383 said:


> You can be my neighbor! If it’s not within an inch, it goes in the fire pit. Drives my cousin bonkers when he sees the pile of off cuts and uglies by the fire pit. All I can say is, the pit needs food too.


Yessir. Shorts and uglies go to the fire pit and the nice stuff goes into the stack.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Where tree drops, cut, split and off to stack. 
And done, same tree.


----------



## djg james

For those of you who sell firewood to people with FIREPLACES (not boilers, furnaces, etc.) how long do you cut your rounds? I cut my for myself 18-20" because anything shorter provides a narrower base and becomes difficult to stack high. I use to cut mine 24" for the same reason.

Lately I've been cutting most everything 18" as a compromise and do cut a few 14" or 15" just so I don't have a nubbin left. My nubbin tote bin is already full.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> For those of you who sell firewood to people with FIREPLACES (not boilers, furnaces, etc.) how long do you cut your rounds? I cut my for myself 18-20" because anything shorter provides a narrower base and becomes difficult to stack high. I use to cut mine 24" for the same reason.
> 
> Lately I've been cutting most everything 18" as a compromise and do cut a few 14" or 15" just so I don't have a nubbin left. My nubbin tote bin is already full.


When I was a kid we cut all of our wood right at 24". That way a full cord was 2-24"rows X 4' high x 8' long. Some time in the early 70's all the big developments started using pre made fireplaces in the houses and they were 20"s wide. So, we started cutting to 18" to give a little finger room on the ends. Then stoves became popular and 16" wood was the norm. My Dad's last new chipper truck was a 78 Ford F600. It had a 12' bed with 6' steel sides. I figured out how high a stack would have to be at 16', 18' and 24" to be a half cord, put a chalk line on it and snapped a line down both sides of the truck. Then I got 3 different colors of paint and painted lines on the truck sides. When Dad retired in 86 he sold that truck to his brother. I was recently telling some one how easy it was to load the truck with those lines on it. My cousin looked at me and said, "I always wondered what those lines were for?


----------



## rarefish383

Coming along, but, I'm doing all of the cutting and planing in the sun. It's hot out there again.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice job, the cooler temps sure are helpful this week.
> Neighbor wants me to help out with some trees that are growing into the opening where his house is, mainly box elder.





rarefish383 said:


> Coming along, but, I'm doing all of the cutting and planing in the sun. It's hot out there again.


Can't really tell, is that Red Oak or White Oak boards? WO will last longer.


----------



## turnkey4099

tnichols said:


> Yessir. Shorts and uglies go to the fire pit and the nice stuff goes into the stack.



Mine go onto a tossed pile. They are the shoulder season feed for the stove.


----------



## mountainguyed67

tnichols said:


> Yessir. Shorts and uglies go to the fire pit and the nice stuff goes into the stack.



That’s what I do. Makes for a more stable stack, and gets the most amount of wood in the space available.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well you are lucky. I live in the suburbs, people do have bonfires but its antisocial with houses tightly packed. So all crotches, shorts and just plain old 'unslitables' get split, and the fugly results get stacked, and burnt in the stove when dry. Last night was a session with the 8lb stihl maul to smash through a pile of unsplltables, tonight wa a tank and a half through the 180 to block up the unsmashables. Add to that its all tree service wood, they don't care much where they buck it, so its length varies, and when stuff is delivered i get the whole tree, crotches, punk and all...the joys of the suburban, axe and chainsaw addicted, hates to pay for gas and feels smug to burn a renewable, wood scrounging burner. the stacking can be tricky but then I've small stoves so the small spits dry easily and \i'm able to stack 4' wide against s fence, with good bits on the outer row and a crib stacked stabilisation wall or bulkhead every 8' occasionally the stack bulges and i whack it back into shape. occasionally i forget for too long and a bit of a split-alanche occurs, but not often and not too big. however i look at stacks of wood like Nate's and turn green with envy. Oh how I'd love nice straight grained, uniform and sizeable rounds like those! Oh its sweet when that happens! Oh how I love it when get the trunk of a 18-24" diameter oak! manna from the tree man! Of course when i collect from one of my guys i have lrnt to pic and chose, leave a half load if necesssary, take the goo stuff and leave the ****. But when its delivered I'm saving an hour for every car journey, and a delivery can be 2 or 3 car journeys....I trade car time for saw time....but oh Nate...I look at your wood pile enviously...and think t myself...you lucky, lucky b******!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Did you mill those rounds in the trailer in half lol.
> 
> Nice job falling that, saw it earlier today.
> Looks like that stump is "under" two feet.
> Guess that's my dad joke for the day.


Yes sir, free hand milled them, lol

Had to high stump it sense it was over the bank so it would land flat and save out, no breakage. Oh wait... it’s just firewood. Lol
I did cut another round off the stump later


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Can't really tell, is that Red Oak or White Oak boards? WO will last longer.


They are all 30-50 year old White Oak fence boards. That's probably why they look so dark. After sitting in the sun, they lightened up quite a bit. Here's the last pic of the day, I'm beat.


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm on a garage cleaning binge, but took a quick break to get these on the stacks.


----------



## tnichols

rarefish383 said:


> They are all 30-50 year old White Oak fence boards. That's probably why they look so dark. After sitting in the sun, they lightened up quite a bit. Here's the last pic of the day, I'm beat.


That is NICE! That would fit right in here in Deere & Co. country.


----------



## tnichols

rarefish383 said:


> You can be my neighbor! If it’s not within an inch, it goes in the fire pit. Drives my cousin bonkers when he sees the pile of off cuts and uglies by the fire pit. All I can say is, the pit needs food too.


Ran errands this morning using the ol’ Timber Wagon. Swung into the timber on my way home to pick up the shorts and uglies. Going to take a few days off and catch up at home. Fire pit food.


----------



## Cowboy254

I had a bay (the right hand end) set aside for crotches, uglies, shorts and unsplittables that I would burn first each winter, then I mostly filled it with splits. Now I don't know where to put the uglies


----------



## farmer steve

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @MustangMike.* Have a good one buddy.


----------



## rarefish383

Happy B-Day MM!


----------



## svk

Happy birthday big guy!!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Mr Mike!


----------



## LondonNeil

Yay! Happy birthday!
let see...birthday bingo anyone?
I predict, cabin, grand kids, bows, some recently made bench or table for a spread of food, and venion bbq'd smoked with firewood. Do I win?


----------



## djg james

Just wanted to update on my contraption to help load big rounds onto my trailer. I made a teeter-totter that worked well with rounds 16" or smaller, but fell short on the 20"+ rounds. Just roll the round onto the foot and pull down on the handle. Then roll log into trailer. Once the log is past the pivot point, you don't have to worry the handle is going to pop up back at you. With the 20"+ rounds, it would roll back off the foot as I pulled down on the handle. This just a prototype made with materials on hand. The foot should have been a 2x12 but I didn't have any on hand.
So far I think I've gotten 4-1/2 loads of R. Oak and 1-1/2 loads of Mulberry since last Friday. One more day of this cool weather and there's one more load of smaller stuff out there. I'm going to pass on the 24" - 30" dia. logs; just too much work. Since @LondonNeil says he likes 24" Oak rounds, I'd be happy to send the big stuff to him if he agrees to pay the shipping  . So no 10 loads of RO for me as first thought. Oh and he just dropped off a half load of hackberry onto the burn pile. May have to rescue that tomorrow, too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Haha! Yeah that's about the biggest I like.


----------



## KiwiBro

LondonNeil said:


> Yay! Happy birthday!
> let see...birthday bingo anyone?
> I predict, cabin, grand kids, bows, some recently made bench or table for a spread of food, and venion bbq'd smoked with firewood. Do I win?


Yes. The internet for today for that effort.
Happy Birthday MM


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey, happy birthday, Mike! Have a great day


----------



## turnkey4099

New scrounge. A fter sitting in the house for two weeks doing nothing due to hot weatehr I decided to go look for a new place to cut. I finished the old willow site over a month ago except for a day or two to go back in the spring and clean up around the remaining 4 trees.

6 miles from house stopped at a combine crew fueling up. I had just passed a big willow grove. Yep, I can cut all I want. problem is the access, seems to be a ditch along the road. May have found a spot to cross it but it will take a couple hours cleaing dead fall to be sure. High point was him offering me the wood from a "big dead locust" when he takes it down later in the fall. A bit more looking and I spotted another good size dead locust along the road that also belongs to the same guy. I'll ask about that one also. 

Looks like it is time to get back to actual work again!!!

Made my last delivery for the year Monday. 2 cord of oak at $260/cord.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 846835



Some of the wood on the left looks too big to go in a wood stove.


----------



## 95custmz

Helped out some professionals today. Took down an 80 foot Hackberry and fed the limbs to a chipper. They worked me like a dog for 12 hours. [emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Well, another setback for Zogger. His issues have been diagnosed as ALS. I texted with him and he obviously is not happy but at the same point relieved to know what it is.

At least one good thing is he is able to PM via facebook and text rather well. He still has the same good attitude that he always had on here, until I visited him in person it was hard to believe he wasn't his old self.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of the wood on the left looks too big to go in a wood stove.



The three half rounds sitting outside that bay on the left got split into little pieces by Cowlad. They're Alpine Ash which is a light eucalypt hardwood and when dry you can pretty much drop a round on the ground and it'll split. Everything stacked in that bay is 12' or less, 12 inches being the maximum diameter that can be shoehorned into my stove.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Well, another setback for Zogger. His issues have been diagnosed as ALS. I texted with him and he obviously is not happy but at the same point relieved to know what it is.
> 
> At least one good thing is he is able to PM via facebook and text rather well. He still has the same good attitude that he always had on here, until I visited him in person it was hard to believe he wasn't his old self.



That sucks. It's known as motor neurone disease here and there's no way back from it. I'm so sorry for him.


----------



## LondonNeil

12" rounds! max my little stoves take is 4" according to the manual, although I've probably squeezed slightly bigger in. I'd love to be able to load a bigger piece.


----------



## farmer steve

Some wind storm scrounge this morning. Big Apple tree in the back yard and a mostly dead hickory blocking the road behind us. Took the hickory for payment for clearing the road.


----------



## MustangMike

Was w/o power for 3 days (some B Day!!!) and now I'm trying to fix an electrical problem in the house. A lot of Black Walnut trees and limbs came down, I cut out a neighbor's car, opened out roadway (only to have them post someone to close it) and did days of cleanup while running the generator. What a PITA!.

I have some pics, but no time now, still playing catch up!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Was w/o power for 3 days (some B Day!!!) and now I'm trying to fix an electrical problem in the house. A lot of Black Walnut trees and limbs came down, I cut out a neighbor's car, opened out roadway (only to have them post someone to close it) and did days of cleanup while running the generator. What a PITA!.
> 
> I have some pics, but no time now, still playing catch up!


Happy birthday Mike.
Be careful out there.


----------



## djg james

Went out this morning to get the last of the manageable R. Oak I'd been working on. Took a second look at the Hackberry on the burn pile and decided to rescue it instead. A lot of 4" - 6" limbs and some 12". Nothing too large. Took a pickup load home first and then came back for the rest. Some nice sized R. Oak mixed in. I stopped short of a full load because the chain wasn't cutting right. It's about done for and it's cutting at an angle. No spare with me.

Before I left, I checked out the opposite side of the burn pile that's blocked by a pile of ash/dirt and saw a large pile of the rest of the Hackberry dumped there. Guess I'll be cutting tomorrow too.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> 12" rounds! max my little stoves take is 4" according to the manual, although I've probably squeezed slightly bigger in. I'd love to be able to load a bigger piece.



I have read (in a Euro Fireplaces manual) that the most efficient size of splits to burn is in the 4-6 inch range and given the type of stove you have and the regulations you abide by, yours might be similar. To me "too big" is defined as "doesn't fit through the door". I'm sure you could do the same once the fire is hot, I don't think you're going to make lots of smoke unless you're trying to use bigger rounds before the stove is up to operating temperature.


----------



## KiwiBro

MustangMike said:


> Was w/o power for 3 days (some B Day!!!) and now I'm trying to fix an electrical problem in the house. A lot of Black Walnut trees and limbs came down, I cut out a neighbor's car, opened out roadway (only to have them post someone to close it) and did days of cleanup while running the generator. What a PITA!.
> 
> I have some pics, but no time now, still playing catch up!


That means Neil loses the internet today.


----------



## svk

I had to forgo an improptu meeting with @Philbert to attend to an issue at the house. Bear ripped the vent out of the shed, ripped almost another tier of siding and pulled a bunch of trash out into the yard. I hauled away all of the trash and bleached the floor of the shed and garbage cans so there won’t be anything left to attract him.




I doubt this is the last we’ve seen of him. Lots of bear problems up here this year due to few berries and no acorn mast.


----------



## H-Ranch

Buddy joked that he wanted a morel mushroom while I was chainsaw carving... so I made him one.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, where did you find that Budweiser Bear!!!


----------



## tnichols

Unloaded the second load of Shagbark and Oak this morning. Mowed lawn this afternoon, then went fishing with my son (he’s 15 and works for a local tree service). Cleaned fish until 2200. Long but good day. He was toast. He’ll sleep well tonight. The long stack is 35’ and roughly 4’ high. A few big rounds and the 10” stuff went into bay #2. Still probably 2-3 more loads at my current site. Phone ringing tonight for more storm damage clean up, and I’m not in the “business”.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> I have read (in a Euro Fireplaces manual) that the most efficient size of splits to burn is in the 4-6 inch range and given the type of stove you have and the regulations you abide by, yours might be similar. To me "too big" is defined as "doesn't fit through the door". I'm sure you could do the same once the fire is hot, I don't think you're going to make lots of smoke unless you're trying to use bigger rounds before the stove is up to operating temperature.


When I say I squeezed slightly bigger in, I mean just that, I can't get more than a 6" round in the door and over the log guard!


----------



## djg james

Nice stack. How do you guys get your rounds exactly the same length?


----------



## 95custmz

tnichols said:


> Unloaded the second load of Shagbark and Oak this morning. Mowed lawn this afternoon, then went fishing with my son (he’s 15 and works for a local tree service). Cleaned fish until 2200. Long but good day. He was toast. He’ll sleep well tonight. The long stack is 35’ and roughly 4’ high. A few big rounds and the 10” stuff went into bay #2. Still probably 2-3 more loads at my current site. Phone ringing tonight for more storm damage clean up, and I’m not in the “business”.
> View attachment 847115
> View attachment 847116



I’m not in the business either but it seems every time a storm passes through, i’ve got friends and family blowing up my phone. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I had to forgo an improptu meeting with @Philbert to attend to an issue at the house. Bear ripped the vent out of the shed, ripped almost another tier of siding and pulled a bunch of trash out into the yard. I hauled away all of the trash and bleached the floor of the shed and garbage cans so there won’t be anything left to attract him.
> View attachment 847092
> View attachment 847093
> 
> 
> I doubt this is the last we’ve seen of him. Lots of bear problems up here this year due to few berries and no acorn mast.



We have lots of gooseberries at our mountain place, some are ripe and fall off when you touch them. Haven’t seen any sign of bears though.


----------



## svk

Very little of anything here. We had drought conditions from May through July 4th when the berries were growing so the crop was very light followed by three weeks of torrential rains that most certainly damaged some of the remaining crop.

I have yet to see a single acorn on any of my trees.


----------



## MustangMike

I have acorns on my upstate Oaks. Not many Oaks up there, and after they drop you almost never find them. I think the critters get them right away. Down here, so many drop you almost fall down on them!


----------



## MustangMike

Still have not finished storm cleanup, but I did finally resolve the electrical issue.

When the power went out, and we went on generator, every time I started the generator one of my GFI outlets tripped. Of course it was the one behind the bookcase that I had forgotten about because it has not tripped in 35 years!

Since the downstairs freezer in on that circuit, it was important to reset it each time.

When the power came back on, it would not re set. So no problem, I move the bookcase just enough to squeeze in there and install a new GFI outlet with a headlamp for light.

You would think they keep the wiring the same on these darn things, and I was real carful to keep track of where each wire was connected.

Well, turns out the new outlet has a different wiring pattern than the old one, and my old "hot line" testing screwdriver (with the little light) no longer functions … AAAAHHHHH!!!!

Of course I did not realize that at first, and spent some time ensuring the ground was properly connected!

After several tries I finally got it right, but no fun! My 1/2 hour project took 1/2 a day instead!


----------



## Philbert

Spent a few days ‘up north’ with a friend cutting out a bunch of dying balsam to open things up and reduce fire danger.

Dropped a few dozen trees. Really helpful to get some ‘muscle memory’ back, get the notches to line up first try, etc.

Also, to run a few of my own saws. A lot of cutting I do is storm clean up using group saws, so some of mine had not been run in a few years.



Philbert


----------



## MNGuns

Worked on this today. Was fulled wooded at 6AM this morning. A few decent bigguns, plenty of pole wood and lots of tops if a man cared to chase em.Have another full day of cutting left. Hot and tired....


----------



## svk

Spent the morning cleaning up some new to me saws and categorizing chains. Really need to buy that grinder soon, I’m probably sitting at $100 worth of sharpening fees if I brought in all of the rocker chains I’ve got.

Mowed this afternoon and brought my daughter to the park on the way to the cabin. Going to be a quiet night up there but we’ll make some mountain music tomorrow morning if the rain holds off.


----------



## LondonNeil

he hasnt exposed anything we don't know.


----------



## svk

Saw a good one today


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> We have lots of gooseberries at our mountain place, some are ripe and fall off when you touch them. Haven’t seen any sign of bears though.



Took these pictures today.


----------



## djg james

Finished up with a load and a half of hackberry today. I think I'm done for the year. Unless he drops off some Bk. Locust or Cherry. I'll find room for that.  
I am going back for a couple of Walnut logs to make bowl blanks, weather permitting. Six or seven loads on my drive waiting to be split and stack. I'll work an hour or so each day until it's done. I'm tired.


----------



## MustangMike

Today, I dropped a big dead Ash at my Brother's place with my MOFO 460 (28" B+C). The 460 did great, but hit some metal while bucking, so I broke out my MOFO 462 with the 24" B+C.

My brother had been pretty impressed with the Asian 660 I had built for him (Cross P+C, no port work) as it easily out powers his MS-460 (Muff Mod and Timing Adv).

Then he ran my MOFO 460 and said "This is just as strong as my 660 and far less weight". Then he ran my MOFO 462 and it was over.

"What is not to like, this saw is so light"

"I really like this saw"

"I should sell my 460 and get one of these"

The 462 does not have the grunt of the ported 460 or the 660, but it is fast, light and smooth and even with the 24" bar completely buried in hard/dead Ash if you keep that saw in it's power band it just goes through it like butter!


----------



## MustangMike

Some pics of the storm damage. Our electric was out from Tue - Thurs.

The power line burned the ground, but then was obviously cold. I cut the hole in the roadway so folks could pass, then the Town stationed someone there all night long to stop anyone from going through!


----------



## MustangMike

My next door neighbor (a Teacher with some talent) wished me a Happy Birthday, the storm transformed the canopy on my back deck into art work worthy of Picasso, and I got to meet Mr. Green. My Brother and I sat on the Hickory bench I made him after we were done cutting and had a beer. Seems Mr. Green likes him, and comes over to greet him every time he sits there (for the last month). He even followed him and started going up the stairs to the house one time! (Mr. Green resides in his Coy pond).

I have heard of a lot of mammals doing things like that, but not a frog!


----------



## MustangMike

Could not agree with you more.


----------



## Doorfx

djg james said:


> Nice stack. How do you guys get your rounds exactly the same length?



X2^^^^


----------



## tnichols

Doorfx said:


> X2^^^^


Either a scratch stick, or using a Sharpie mark on your bar. Do it long enough and you’ll get it really close with your eyeball.


----------



## djg james

tnichols said:


> Either a scratch stick, or using a Sharpie mark on your bar. Do it long enough and you’ll get it really close with your eyeball.


Gee, I thought he just stacked one end up against the wall and then came back with a 36" B&C and cut them even. Had to make them pretty for the photo.  
Seriously, I have used the sharpie thing and the stick before. Before I didn't care as long as I could get it into the fire place. I'd cut up a log anywhere from 15" to 22" just so I wouldn't have the nubbin left over. Now, with the prospect of selling some wood, I cut to 18" and then toss the nubbin into my IBC tote cage.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Been dealing with wind damage at home and the parents.


----------



## svk

It’s 55 and cloudy now, time to cut some wood!!!!

6 saws in the truck, couple new to me, and a couple of my favorites from the existing fleet.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> It’s 55 and cloudy now, time to cut some wood!!!!
> 
> 6 saws in the truck, couple new to me, and a couple of my favorites from the existing fleet.



Didn't you get a lot of rain overnight? Maybe only in StL area. My Walnut is going to have to wait.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Didn't you get a lot of rain overnight? Maybe only in StL area. My Walnut is going to have to wait.


No rain overnight. It’s cool but humid and chance of storms after 8 am so I’m trying to get some work done before that.


----------



## LondonNeil

Kiwi, no one argues against having to deal with an economic migrancy problem.


----------



## svk

Test running saws and checking chains today.


----------



## svk

Did I mention chains? This is a gallon of scrounged chains that need to be sharpened. This is just from the cabin, doesn’t include what’s at home.


----------



## svk

8:33 rain started. I’m dripping wet already so I may as well finish the tank of fuel anyhow.


----------



## LondonNeil

We in the UK, along with a chunk of Europe, are having a heat wave for 5-7 days. It's currently 31C or 88 f in my garden, too hot. Getting 3 or 4 C warmer over the next few days. Hot as... For us.


----------



## svk

Got three trees bucked before the rain came in. Supposed to receive a couple inches over the next 12 hours.

It’s dark as heck and I can hear the thunder coming.

I’ll do the other six trees next time.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> 8:33 rain started. I’m dripping wet already so I may as well finish the tank of fuel anyhow.


So, now you have time to sharpen all those chains!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Ok, you can have the CSM next; you've been around here longer.
> Can I borrow your bandmill when you buy it? I promise I'll only keep it a year or two  .
> 
> P.S. I try not to be a comedian; no one gets my humor.


Guess I'm gonna need a deposit if you still want to borrow "my" bandmill - he's asking around $7k which is more than I am willing to spend as a casual user. Oh well, looks like more firewood and less projects.


----------



## JustJeff

Went fishing with a friend this morning. Last week I cut up a storm blown maple and poplar for him. He thought he should split it for me for all the work I did for him. Lol! His neighbor was there this morning when we came off the lake. He had a 3pt hitch splitter on a kioti tractor. So we split all my wood. This load and another half load, mostly sugar maple. Then went and split all his firepit poplar. Went quick with 3 of us working. Got home and my son helped me start another round stack.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Test running saws and checking chains today.
> 
> View attachment 847321
> View attachment 847323
> View attachment 847325


Do I recognize some of them thar saws?


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Do I recognize some of them thar saws?


Yup, the 4 up front!


----------



## svk

Well the wind got real nasty here for a while but has calmed. Rain to drizzle for the last 5 hours. 

Doing some organizing in the cabin. Had to wash a whole sink full of pots/pans/lids that were in the shelves because they were pretty dusty. Good way to pass a rainy day I guess.


----------



## psuiewalsh

svk said:


> Test running saws and checking chains today.
> 
> View attachment 847321
> View attachment 847323
> View attachment 847325


I always chuckle , when I look in the truck bed and the Huskies are taking a nap. All the wood cutting must make them tired.


----------



## cat10ken

The Huskys sit on the porch while the J-Reds go to work!


----------



## Woodyjiw

Tech question????

I believe this is an Elm tree and I was hoping someone could confirm this for me?

Also if it is an Elm how does it act on the hinge? I haven't cut any before and I would like to know if it has strong or weak hinge wood. That will help me decide the best way to get it on the ground....

Thanks in advance











Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro

Tried to find in account settings where to delete my membership. Can't find it so as this was the thread that sparked up the hall monitors to delete my post they should take extra pride in telling the site admin I want to drop my membership as I can't find the button to do so myself. To the good buggers on here, cheers. To the rest, kiss my ass.


----------



## LondonNeil

Eh?


----------



## JustJeff

KiwiBro said:


> Tried to find in account settings where to delete my membership. Can't find it so as this was the thread that sparked up the hall monitors to delete my post they should take extra pride in telling the site admin I want to drop my membership as I can't find the button to do so myself. To the good buggers on here, cheers. To the rest, kiss my ass.


Cheers (Hope I'm a good bugger, Lol) also hope you stick around!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Tried to find in account settings where to delete my membership.


Hope you reconsider. I have appreciated a lot of your posts.

Philbert


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Tried to find in account settings where to delete my membership. Can't find it so as this was the thread that sparked up the hall monitors to delete my post they should take extra pride in telling the site admin I want to drop my membership as I can't find the button to do so myself. To the good buggers on here, cheers. To the rest, kiss my ass.


I’m really confused by this, is someone f-ing with you on here? You’ve always been in good standing as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## svk

Been cleaning/organizing all day.

Cleaned off the “saw operating table” and found a couple pieces that went missing last fall. Aw shucks I guess I’ll have spares for next time.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> Been cleaning/organizing all day.
> 
> Cleaned off the “saw operating table” and found a couple pieces that went missing last fall. Aw shucks I guess I’ll have spares for next time.
> 
> View attachment 847468
> View attachment 847467


I have a small bucket of parts like that.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Nice stack. How do you guys get your rounds exactly the same length?





tnichols said:


> Either a scratch stick, or using a Sharpie mark on your bar.








Firewood Measuring Sticks


Anyone who cuts firewood has seen or thought of some way to measure pieces into equal lengths. Some guys don't care. Some have limits based on the size of their stove. Guys who sell wood might want it to stack neatly. There are a number of methods and homemade solutions that can be used, and...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## JimBear

svk said:


> I’m really confused by this, is someone f-ing with you on here? You’ve always been in good standing as far as I’m concerned.


I would imagine it was the post about the investigative reporter & illegals that got someone’s hackles up. It was probably deemed too political & offensive. BUT I don’t know & that’s just a guess


----------



## MustangMike

Stick around just to piss them off, and we like having you here, so why disappoint us? I got to read your post!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

This was today's score off Facebook marketplace. (The long limbs) 2 small truckloads, mostly oak.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Firewood Measuring Sticks
> 
> 
> Anyone who cuts firewood has seen or thought of some way to measure pieces into equal lengths. Some guys don't care. Some have limits based on the size of their stove. Guys who sell wood might want it to stack neatly. There are a number of methods and homemade solutions that can be used, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Good heavens! Nine pages on sticks? I'm not going to read all that  . I'll just "Stick" to the way I've been doing it.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Good heavens! Nine pages on sticks? I'm not going to read all that . I'll just "Stick" to the way I've been doing it.


You asked.

Philbert


----------



## svk

JimBear said:


> I would imagine it was the post about the investigative reporter & illegals that got someone’s hackles up. It was probably deemed too political & offensive. BUT I don’t know & that’s just a guess


Well jeez he’s been a good contributor around here for a long time. Hate to see someone leave over something like that.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, because of all the talk about measuring, I checked a bunch of pieces I recently cut for firewood. One was 19" (20" fits in most stoves) and all the rest were from 16" to 18".

Good enough for the firewood I sell, I'm not wasting my time measuring each piece. I mean, after all, we burn the darn stuff!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Got a smaller load today, and I didn’t cut any of it today. I took it to a friends mountain store for out back campfire wood. 



The reason I was slacking on the firewood today is I stripped the bark off of this oak, I’m going to have it milled. There’s a 2nd one I need to do too. 




These things were under the bark, probably a few dozen of them.


----------



## farmer steve

KiwiBro said:


> Tried to find in account settings where to delete my membership. Can't find it so as this was the thread that sparked up the hall monitors to delete my post they should take extra pride in telling the site admin I want to drop my membership as I can't find the button to do so myself. To the good buggers on here, cheers. To the rest, kiss my ass.


Hoping ya stick around Kiwi. If that person doesn't like your posts they can always use the ignore button. On a lighter note (and i should have taken a pic) I saw a back to school display at Wal-mart yesterday, pens,pencils,crayons,etc. for the kiddos. Made in where else? NEW ZEALAND!!!!


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> You asked.
> 
> Philbert


Actually was a good read. Lots of good ideas and good review, too.
Thanks


----------



## LondonNeil

Good, I'm glad they're are lots of comments from the many wonderful thread contributors, in support of @KiwiBro . I hope he reads them and is able to see what many/most (all who matter.... Well ok that's a stretch but!) Think of him. Come back kiwi!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Yep we want you back KiwiBro ...... whatever they said forget it ........water off a ducks back


----------



## abbott295

Another vote for Kiwibro to stay around, or come back.


----------



## svk

Does anyone have an email address for him? Or know if he’s on Facebook?

I guess the good thing is, there is no way to voluntarily delete your account here. Maybe after a time he’ll reconsider.


----------



## svk

It’s a beautiful morning but I’ve got to head to work shortly. As August rolls on, we get into my favorite part of summer where we get cool nights, warm afternoons, and pleasant evenings. Time to start making wood again!!


----------



## svk

On a serious note, we also lost Dahmer due to an unknown problem a while back too. 

I personally enjoy every single one of you guys who post in this thread. If someone is causing you problems ANYWHERE on this site, let me know. I haven’t been a moderator for several years so I don’t have access to the levers and buttons but I’ll make sure those will do are alerted that you are having issues with someone.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

We're currently getting the worst storm of the summer here in Western Iowa. We've already had 1 semi rollover and powerlines sparking.
Edit: the tree guy I was supposed to be helping said that just north of us a town has trees on trucks and powerlines down.


----------



## JimBear

It looks pretty nasty on the radar, especially up around Denison. They have warnings out west & north of me but nothing showing on the radar, must be expecting it to blow up.


----------



## turnkey4099

I cut into the new willow scrounge. At start faced a solid screen of green willow branches. One false start and I cut in far enough to see it would not work for a truck entry - big pile of dirt from ditch cleaning. Moved down 20 ft and found a spot. 2.5 hours later I had an entry cleared 3 truck lengths long and a huge pile of brush. Ready to fall a huge tree but it is multi stem and will come down a stem at a time, estimate a 2 cord at a minimum tree. It may be the only one I can get. From what little I can see in there it is all cut up with holes and piles of dirt, 

It'll be fun just cutting brush if nothing else.


----------



## husqvarna257

I had someone call me saying they had a large maple down from the TS. They had it all cut up but I no longer have a truck so I can't pick it up, they brought it over in a trailer for me. They don't burn wood and nobody else wanted it.
The picture below is a strange mushroom growing on some fresh oak. Never saw one like this


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Does anyone have an email address for him? Or know if he’s on Facebook?
> 
> I guess the good thing is, there is no way to voluntarily delete your account here. Maybe after a time he’ll reconsider.


No but hopefully he'll get an email to notify he has a message in his inbox, and that he had been poked in this thread... And hopefully that will tempt him in when he is feeling less tender.


I'm thinking I'm in danger of being ejected from the club again. I've turned down 2 offers of wood from one of my tree guys, including a load of cherry (although there must be all sorts of cherry and stuff I've had in the past is middling). The reason, I've only space for about another cord, having got about 7.5 stacked, and may neighbour is removing 2 oaks that are only feet from my stacks. They will complete my hoard, so I'm saving room


----------



## Philbert

(I turned down a potential offer of unspecified chainsaws recently. I have little space, and have only run a few of my own in recent years.

Sorry.

I’ll let myself out)

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> (I turned down a potential offer of unspecified chainsaws recently. I have little space, and have only run a few of my own in recent years.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> I’ll let myself out)
> 
> Philbert


----------



## djg james

husqvarna257 said:


> .............
> The picture below is a strange mushroom growing on some fresh oak. Never saw one like thisView attachment 847631


That looks like 'Chicken' mushroom. Two varieties, both edible (don't take my word for it).


----------



## djg james

turnkey4099 said:


> I cut into the new willow scrounge....


Do you burn Willow?


----------



## svk

Going to be too late to cut tonight but I’ll try to cut early tomorrow morning. Just need to be to town by 8:30


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I've been reading the chronicles of gunny today. Very entertaining.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> I've been reading the chronicles of gunny today. Very entertaining.


The spanking threads as well as the “imbilesiles” posts were deleted unfortunately.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> Do you burn Willow?



I burn it mixed in with my good hardwood, Black Locust, Maple and oak this year. Sell around 8 cord/yr $120/cord.
I figure that with the cost of fuel and amortization of equipment I lose money on every cord I sell even figuring my time isn't worth anything. I do it mostly for something to do and I enjoy the work.

I did heat my house with nothing but willow for about 30 years, lowest per btu wood available out here at the time until the locust borer moved in and killed the locust by the acre back in the 90s.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I burn it mixed in with my good hardwood, Black Locust, Maple and oak this year. Sell around 8 cord/yr $120/cord.
> I figure that with the cost of fuel and amortization of equipment I lose money on every cord I sell even figuring my time isn't worth anything. I do it mostly for something to do and I enjoy the work.
> 
> I did heat my house with nothing but willow for about 30 years, lowest per btu wood available out here at the time until the locust borer moved in and killed the locust by the acre back in the 90s.



Good to see you back into it.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Does anyone have an email address for him? Or know if he’s on Facebook? I guess the good thing is, there is no way to voluntarily delete your account here. Maybe after a time he’ll reconsider.



At least it wasn't my fault this time . 

I thought I'd use up the fuel sitting in the 241 this weekend. I had pulled four dead wattles over a few weeks earlier. I use the clouds of small twigs as kindling and box up and give away what is left over to family/friends/people that could use it. It'd be easier to push it into a pile and light 'er up but I don't like to waste it. The stems (5 inches at best) are firepit wood. I've been chipping away at the kindling over the last few weeks.







Stihl some more to go behind the log pile there but I ran out of fuel. Sure, I could have filled up and finished off but I wouldn't want to overdo it 

World's lamest scrounge contender.


----------



## JustJeff

I've burned willow. Took some from a guy as a favor, he gives me a lot of good wood too. There's a pile of water in it so it takes forever to dry. I heated last October/November exclusively with willow and it did great. Burns hot but quickly, enough to heat the stove up and doesn't go volcanic all night.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

When I had some I found it really hard to split and learnt why cricket bats are made from it. It can be very elastic, it was like hitting a large block of rubber with the maul.


----------



## husqvarna257

djg james said:


> That looks like 'Chicken' mushroom. Two varieties, both edible (don't take my word for it).



No plans on eating them as I have no idea what mushrooms we can eat. Could have learned back when I was younger but never did and the guys with the knowledge are gone on now. I do look around for classes here and there but no luck.
Going out now to cut and split but with the heat it won't be long and I have a 1/2 gallon cooler.


----------



## svk

Well I didn’t make it out to the woods.

Went to swap rims on the Zogger 346 and a piece of the clutch cracked off. The clutch ended up being a bear to get off but I got it off with a little heat and a bit of lubricant. I’ve got 3 or 4 parts saws so I’ll grab a clutch from the house this evening.


----------



## Philbert

What are we looking at?

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> What are we looking at?
> 
> Philbert



He said a piece of the clutch cracked off.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Good to see you back into it.



Good to be back behind a saw again...but nowhere near what I used to do last year. I can push my endureance out to about 3 hours now but have to tak 'sit downs' often , My legs still feel like limp spaghetti after the first hour.. The big willow I am working at now will take the 441, if I can start it, if not, I'll whittle it down with the 362 and 28" bar.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> I've burned willow. Took some from a guy as a favor, he gives me a lot of good wood too. There's a pile of water in it so it takes forever to dry. I heated last October/November exclusively with willow and it did great. Burns hot but quickly, enough to heat the stove up and doesn't go volcanic all night.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



The willow here will dry in one season if piled so the air can get to it. Full dry in two seasons. I sold a couple campers a small lot of last years uglies for campfire use. Just saw one of them the other day and he said it was the greatest stuff and best camp fire in the campground.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> When I had some I found it really hard to split and learnt why cricket bats are made from it. It can be very elastic, it was like hitting a large block of rubber with the maul.



Must be a different kind than here. Here it splits with a fiskar's first shot and it's child's play to halve a 24" round.


----------



## LondonNeil

There are many types, I'm not sure which it was I had but we do seem to have a fair bit of goat willow and m around here. I'm not sure what the bouncy characteristic is called, but it is a measured thing and there very reason for Willow's use in bats.

What are baseball bats made from? Hickory isn't it? Makes me wonder if willow would make a good axe handle, never heard of it being used though.

Anyway, I like to try most woods and learn, but now avoid willow, hard to split and dries to nothing much.


----------



## MustangMike

Most baseball bats are Ash, but some are Hickory, and Hickory is used for Axe and Sledge Hammer handles. Ash is not quite as strong, but lighter, and is typically used for shovel and rake handles.


----------



## MustangMike

Speaking of handles, this is what real wheelbarrow handles should look like! I rescued this wheelbarrow, which had broken handles, etc, and freehanded some new ones from Sugar Maple! Then I was able to leave my existing wheelbarrow up at the cabin (no more transporting back and forth).


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Most baseball bats are Ash, buy some are Hickory, and Hickory is used for Axe and Sledge Hammer handles. Ash is not quite as strong, but lighter, and is typically used for shovel and rake handles.


Thanks Mike. Ahh right. Since we don;t have Hickory here our axe handles are Ash, or Beech, but Ash the better.


----------



## woodfarmer

hamish said:


> Got struck by this today in the bush
> View attachment 830411
> 
> Im moving farther north!


What kind of snake is that and where are you at?


----------



## JustJeff

Nice breeze for a change so played in the woodpile for an hour and a half after work. 2nd round stack is coming along.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

What's the advantage of stacking round stacks like that?


----------



## mountainguyed67

More stable.


----------



## pdelosh

Scrounged a load of Honey Locust on the way to the Hardware store. Like 4 blocks from my house, man that is some heavy wood. Oddly the home owner said its been on the curb for at least 4 weeks. He was glad to see it gone.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> It’s 55 and cloudy now, time to cut some wood!!!!
> 
> 6 saws in the truck, couple new to me, and a couple of my favorites from the existing fleet.



Lucky!!


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> What's the advantage of stacking round stacks like that?


I was stacking along my fence but I was scrounging faster than I was burning so I never got to the back row. Round stacked the extra until I used the fence stacks up. Turns out the round stacks are more stable and I think the wood dries better. Snow doesn't drift over like a long straight stack either.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Woodyjiw said:


> Tech question????
> 
> I believe this is an Elm tree and I was hoping someone could confirm this for me?
> 
> Also if it is an Elm how does it act on the hinge? I haven't cut any before and I would like to know if it has strong or weak hinge wood. That will help me decide the best way to get it on the ground....
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What's up neighbor.
Was thinking about you, just finished a tree job in Whitehall. I was just picking at it with all the hot weather, day here and then a week later when the weather was nice another.
I think it hinges well, it's very stringy, leave an open face to allow it to hold all the way to the ground. Watch those damaged areas and the knots, cut a very small face cut to make sure the placement is in a spot that will hold. 
Is there a lot of room on the house side to drop them.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> That looks like 'Chicken' mushroom. Two varieties, both edible (don't take my word for it).


Interesting, I saw some of that "chicken mushroom" growing out of a guys chevy s10 the other day, I originally thought it was great stuff, I know for next time  .


----------



## Woodyjiw

chipper1 said:


> What's up neighbor.
> Was thinking about you, just finished a tree job in Whitehall. I was just picking at it with all the hot weather, day here and then a week later when the weather was nice another.
> I think it hinges well, it's very stringy, leave an open face to allow it to hold all the way to the ground. Watch those damaged areas and the knots, cut a very small face cut to make sure the placement is in a spot that will hold.
> Is there a lot of room on the house side to drop them.


Hey neighbor, Whitehall, that a good lil haul for ya.. It has been hot on and off for sure.

There's room, it's leaning towards the shop, it's actually at my buddy's business and he's having problems with delivery trucks not wanting to pull in because they are afraid of hitting it.
I'm going to put a pull line in it to help hold the hinge. Has to drop between the fence and building. Shouldn't be to bad.

I hope you and the fam are well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

pdelosh said:


> Scrounged a load of Honey Locust on the way to the Hardware store. Like 4 blocks from my house, man that is some heavy wood. Oddly the home owner said its been on the curb for at least 4 weeks. He was glad to see it gone.
> View attachment 847867


What a deal.
It doesn't get much lighter either, hope you have a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## chipper1

Woodyjiw said:


> Hey neighbor, Whitehall, that a good lil haul for ya.. It has been hot on and off for sure.
> 
> There's room, it's leaning towards the shop, it's actually at my buddy's business and he's having problems with delivery trucks not wanting to pull in because they are afraid of hitting it.
> I'm going to put a pull line in it to help hold the hinge. Has to drop between the fence and building. Shouldn't be to bad.
> 
> I hope you and the fam are well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It was, but it was nice getting out, like I said I just paced myself and it went well.

Are you dropping each stem separate, I wouldn't trust it to hold together with all the inclusion. A line to guide/support the steams against their lean should work just fine. I'd use a small face cut and then bore them so I had lots of time to set up my hinge, just be careful not to get pinch doing that .

Doing great here, thanks.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> There are many types, I'm not sure which it was I had but we do seem to have a fair bit of goat willow and m around here. I'm not sure what the bouncy characteristic is called, but it is a measured thing and there very reason for Willow's use in bats.
> 
> What are baseball bats made from? Hickory isn't it? Makes me wonder if willow would make a good axe handle, never heard of it being used though.
> 
> Anyway, I like to try most woods and learn, but now avoid willow, hard to split and dries to nothing much.



I've seen the clefts (the blank that the bat is crafted from) getting split and it ain't rubbery. Must be a different species. I had two bats made by Julian Millichamp (of Millichamp & Hall). He had made bats for the entire Australian team at the time. It was amazing seeing the master craftsman at work. 










The Cowkids were a bit smaller then (as was I  ).


----------



## rarefish383

You use “bats” for killing crickets. I stick them on a fish hook, make great bait.


----------



## rarefish383

Got a ways to go, but I need a break, the heats been getting to me much worse than it used to. The shop called and my loader is ready. Maybe I'll hook it up to the wagon and just drive around the neighborhood.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> You use “bats” for killing crickets. I stick them on a fish hook, make great bait.



Yeah, well, we've got pretty big crickets here...

And they are great bait


----------



## Cowboy254

For those not into cricket, Julian Millichamp is the god of cricket bat making. The biggest hitters in cricket (who caused @LondonNeil the greatest pain) all used bats made by this man.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Most baseball bats are Ash, but some are Hickory, and Hickory is used for Axe and Sledge Hammer handles. Ash is not quite as strong, but lighter, and is typically used for shovel and rake handles.


My wife and a friend drove from MD out to OK to visit another friend. They took the northern route one way and the southern route the other. They went to the Louisville Slugger bat factory. They sell the cut off ends from the lathes for souvenirs. She got the set, one each of Ash, Maple, and Hickory, plus a miniature Hickory bat. I wonder how the EAB is going to impact the bat industry?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, well, we've got pretty big crickets here...
> 
> And they are great bait


Bigger the bait, bigger the fish! Got this guy on a grass hopper we caught in Texas! You know every thing is bigger in Texas!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Cowboy254 said:


> I've seen the clefts (the blank that the bat is crafted from) getting split and it ain't rubbery. Must be a different species. I had two bats made by Julian Millichamp (of Millichamp & Hall). He had made bats for the entire Australian team at the time. It was amazing seeing the master craftsman at work.
> 
> View attachment 847898
> 
> 
> View attachment 847900
> 
> 
> View attachment 847901
> 
> 
> The Cowkids were a bit smaller then (as was I  ).
> 
> View attachment 847903
> 
> 
> View attachment 847902


Any time I see something like that, I start thinking 'Dazed and Confused', Fah-Q  .


----------



## svk

@rarefish383 your trailer/wagon looks incredible. Too nice to haul wood for sure!!


----------



## svk

Just finishing my coffee and going to run the 346’s. 

Last night I made some cookies but I need to find a bigger tree lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Woodyjiw said:


> Hey neighbor, Whitehall, that a good lil haul for ya.. It has been hot on and off for sure.
> 
> There's room, it's leaning towards the shop, it's actually at my buddy's business and he's having problems with delivery trucks not wanting to pull in because they are afraid of hitting it.
> I'm going to put a pull line in it to help hold the hinge. Has to drop between the fence and building. Shouldn't be to bad.
> 
> I hope you and the fam are well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




When I am concerned about the hinge holding on a leaner:

1) Leave the hinge a little thicker on the side you need to "hold", and:

2) I will adjust my pull line from the direction I want it to fall to away from the direction I don't want it to fall.

Good Luck!


----------



## svk

I guess I got too busy and only took a pic of the 346 sitting on the driveway.

Ran both saws out of fuel this AM. Got about 4.5 aspen cut from my neighbor's yard. There is one medium and one larger tree left so I will bring something with a larger bar when I return tonight.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @rarefish383 your trailer/wagon looks incredible. Too nice to haul wood for sure!!


That's what I thought too, looks like something you'd expect to see in a parade, very nice. Then again that's how equipment usually starts out looking, doesn't take long to get that hard worked "patina"  .
I think a version of that trailer that is the width of a quad would be sweet for back yard tree work as it wouldn't track the yard up and with sides you could put a lot on it, my arborist cart works well too, but I don't have a hitch setup on it, although I'm sure I could make something up for it.


svk said:


> I guess I got too busy and only took a pic of the 346 sitting on the driveway.
> 
> Ran both saws out of fuel this AM. Got about 4.5 aspen cut from my neighbor's yard. There is one medium and one larger tree left so I will bring something with a larger bar when I return tonight.
> 
> View attachment 847938


Sweet .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> When I am concerned about the hinge holding on a leaner:
> 
> 1) Leave the hinge a little thicker on the side you need to "hold", and:
> 
> 2) I will adjust my pull line from the direction I want it to fall to away from the direction I don't want it to fall.
> 
> Good Luck!


You can sure cheat a lot of hard leaners to go at least 90 degrees against the lean doing that if you have a nice open area without targets.
I also thin the hinge on the low side, I've found you have to be careful not to leave the thick side too thick or the hinge will be forced to break because it needs to be able to flex. I've seen some guys use a block face of a triple hinge(couple vertical bore cuts) to allow the hinge to hold without breaking. It sure would be cool to be able to be out in the woods for a couple months with a guy falling trees all day, I bet you could pick up a lot of tricks quick. 
I wish I had more opportunity to try some of the tricks out I've seen, but because many of the falling scenarios I get into are target rich or could lead to hung trees I don't get to experiment much and end up using the relatively few techniques I know have worked for me in the past.

I was talking with a buddy the there day about the black cherry, don't you get a lot of that, do they smoke with it?


----------



## MustangMike

I have a lot of it up at my property, and a fair amount down here. I don't do any smoking with it, but if you are grilling burger's or steaks, it sure makes them taste better!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I have a lot of it up at my property, and a fair amount down here. I don't do any smoking with it, but if you are grilling burger's or steaks, it sure makes them taste better!


I use Cherry wood chips on the charcoal in my Weber all the time for pork and chicken. Even do a turkey every Thanksgiving.


----------



## hamish

woodfarmer said:


> What kind of snake is that and where are you at?


Massasauga Rattlesnake, Ottawa Valley


----------



## MustangMike

It started out with a commercial fire wood guy asking me if I could fix his MS460. He then asked if I had any saws to sell.

Well, I had a couple of Asian clones I don't need, so I brought two of them over (with full disclosure of what they are). (a 440 big bore and a ported 660).

Well, they like both of them, but were ga ga over the 660, so we made a deal. Then some tree service guys come over. Seems the fire wood guy leases outdoor space for 4 different tree service companies to store their vehicles. The tree service guy tests and buys the 440 big bore, and also runs the other guys 660. He buys the 440 on the spot and asks me to build him two Asian 660s!

I also end up going home with the 460 to repair from the fire wood guy, and 6 saws from the tree guy (3 are just parts saws). There is another 460, an 880, two 441 parts saws, and two top handle saws (one is just for parts, the other seems to have a clutch problem).


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like full-time work coming your way, Mike.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It stated out with a commercial fire wood guy asking me if I could fix his MS460. He then asked if I had any saws to sell.
> 
> Well, I had a couple of Asian clones I don't need, so I brought two of them over (with full disclosure of what they are). (a 440 big bore and a ported 660).
> 
> Well, they like both of them, but were ga ga over the 660, so we made a deal. Then some tree service guys come over. Seems the fire wood guy leases outdoor space for 4 different tree service companies to store their vehicles. The tree service guy tests and buys the 440 big bore, and also run the other guys 660. He buys the 440 on the spot and asks me to build him two Asian 660s!
> 
> I also end up going home with the 460 to repair from the fire wood guy, and 6 saws from the tree guy (3 are just parts saws). There is another 460, an 880, two 441 parts saws, and two top handle saws (one is just for parts, the other seems to have a clutch problem).


That will keep you busy for a while!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It stated out with a commercial fire wood guy asking me if I could fix his MS460. He then asked if I had any saws to sell.
> 
> Well, I had a couple of Asian clones I don't need, so I brought two of them over (with full disclosure of what they are). (a 440 big bore and a ported 660).
> 
> Well, they like both of them, but were ga ga over the 660, so we made a deal. Then some tree service guys come over. Seems the fire wood guy leases outdoor space for 4 different tree service companies to store their vehicles. The tree service guy tests and buys the 440 big bore, and also run the other guys 660. He buys the 440 on the spot and asks me to build him two Asian 660s!
> 
> I also end up going home with the 460 to repair from the fire wood guy, and 6 saws from the tree guy (3 are just parts saws). There is another 460, an 880, two 441 parts saws, and two top handle saws (one is just for parts, the other seems to have a clutch problem).


Build them, they will come...
You're gonna have a lot of extra work on your taxes this yr .


MustangMike said:


> I have a lot of it up at my property, and a fair amount down here. I don't do any smoking with it, but if you are grilling burger's or steaks, it sure makes them taste better!


I've heard that too, my buddy was wonding what type when I told them there were different types.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like full-time work coming your way, Mike.



Naa, can't get that carried away with it, I think the guy was just accumulating them for a while. What killed me was he said he threw some non running 460s in the trash!!!

I think some of these will just be minor repairs and/or tune ups, and others will be parts saws.

The AV stuff on the 441s did not look like they held up well!


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I wish I had more opportunity to try some of the tricks out I've seen, but because many of the falling scenarios I get into are target rich or could lead to hung trees I don't get to experiment much and end up using the relatively few techniques I know have worked for me in the past.


Bingo!

The ability to try things; to make mistakes; to experiment; etc. is s critical to learning and developing skills.

The ‘trick’ is to make ‘small mistakes’, not catastrophic ones!

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Gonna say falls coming fast. Paper wasps are ornery and aggressive already!


----------



## svk

Got after it again tonight. Got another large aspen and a smaller one bucked up at the neighbors which took a full tank of fuel in the 154.

There’s one more long skinny aspen back there but I was out of fuel and getting tired. It’s almost totally on the ground so I’ll go back with my good Timber jack and and old chain in case I find any rocks.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> What killed me was he said he threw some non running 460s in the trash!!!


Blasphemy!!

My friend bought a new saw from the full service Husky dealer in town and gave them his old 61 Husky. They probably threw it away too.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Bingo!
> 
> The ability to try things; to make mistakes; to experiment; etc. is s critical to learning and developing skills.
> 
> The ‘trick’ is to make ‘small mistakes’, not catastrophic ones!
> 
> Philbert


Got anything in your yard I can practice on .


----------



## MustangMike

It only pays to experiment when it does not count … no close house, road, electrical wires, etc.

But even out in the woods, it is no fun to play with hung tree!


----------



## MustangMike

I've noticed that most of the dead Ash trees down here have been pretty solid, some even surprisingly hard.

Up at my property (in the Catskills) the Ash goes punky much faster. Seems it is more humid up there, with the mountain often being in a cloud.


----------



## LondonNeil

Joe, I agree your cart looks fabulous! It's on a par with that off-road log truck Dan built I reckon!


----------



## svk

I’ve got a quick noodling project this morning before work. May not have time to do much over the next few days but it’s good to be making progress again.


----------



## svk

These were the only aspen rounds I had left prior to the new cutting project that I started earlier this week. Noodled them up so I can start splitting this weekend. I’ve probably pulled 5 cords of blowdown wood out of the area over the past five years provided by a series of summer storms. Assuming the first storm damaged the roots and successive storms finished them off.


----------



## husqvarna257

Just curious svk why are ya noodling that aspen?


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> Just curious svk why are ya noodling that aspen?


Aspen rounds that have sat in the sun become much more difficult to halve by splitting axe.

If those trees were freshly cut they’d halve in 2-3 hits. Once the ends check, ten plus. 

Plus I have large saws that need trigger time.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Aspen rounds that have sat in the sun become much more difficult to halve by splitting axe.
> 
> If those trees were freshly cut they’d halve in 2-3 hits. Once the ends check, ten plus.
> 
> Plus I have large saws that need trigger time.


I was expecting you to say " cause I can" .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Aspen rounds that have sat in the sun become much more difficult to halve by splitting axe.
> 
> If those trees were freshly cut they’d halve in 2-3 hits. Once the ends check, ten plus.
> 
> Plus I have large saws that need trigger time.


Because big saws need love too.


----------



## svk

If there were 3 or 4 rounds I would just work through. With 20 plus rounds, that is a lot of extra energy expended, certainly more than 10 minutes worth of noodling!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Got anything in your yard I can practice on .


Maybe with a protractor and string!


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Maybe with a protractor and string!


So make the face cut, then put the protractor in the notch and use the string to find where it will fall, or are we using the protractor as a weight on the string like a plumb Bob to fund the lean/side lean of the tree lol.
I'd like to have more to practice on for sure.


----------



## MNGuns

sixonetonoffun said:


> Gonna say falls coming fast. Paper wasps are ornery and aggressive already!


I been stung twice in the past 10 days. First one still hurts.


----------



## 95custmz

Had a load of Red Oak dropped off today from a friend in the tree business. Second pic is of the Ash that I’m still working on cutting and splitting. Final pic is of my brush fire that’s been burning for the past 3 days. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Had a load of Red Oak dropped off today from a friend in the tree business. Second pic is of the Ash that I’m still working on cutting and splitting. Final pic is of my brush fire that’s been burning for the past 3 days. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You burned all your wood up .
Looks like you have been gathering a good bit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

95custmz said:


> my brush fire that’s been burning for the past 3 days. [emoji1787]



This is what a search for brush fire brought up, maybe you’re overstating the situation. Ha ha ha.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is what a search for brush fire brought up, maybe you’re overstating the situation. Ha ha ha.


Looks like its running a little rich, crank that high side in a bit
Had a nice fire down by the river tonight. To bad the fishing wasn't as good as the fire.


----------



## svk

Selling brats and hot dogs at the Lions club sale today and tomorrow. Hope to get after the aspen rounds on Sunday.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Blasphemy!!
> 
> My friend bought a new saw from the full service Husky dealer in town and gave them his old 61 Husky. They probably threw it away too.


I’ve got to get back up to my place in WV. The Stihl dealer that sold me the big Homelites for ten bucks a piece, had several medium sized Echos with bad modules that the customers just left. One is a 500 series and has been sitting by the front door for a year. He said if they were still there the next time I came by I could have them. Been by four times since Covid and he hasn’t been in.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> So make the face cut, then put the protractor in the notch and use the string to find where it will fall, or are we using the protractor as a weight on the string like a plumb Bob to fund the lean/side lean of the tree lol.
> I'd like to have more to practice on for sure.


I thought you were going to tie the protractor on the end of a string, throw it over a limb, to pull the tag line through?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I thought you were going to tie the protractor on the end of a string, throw it over a limb, to pull the tag line through?


Cmon, it's a protractor, not a boomerang .
Hope you get the door holders .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> So make the face cut, then put the protractor in the notch and use the string to find where it will fall, or are we using the protractor as a weight on the string like a plumb Bob to fund the lean/side lean of the tree lol.


Put a large magnet near the crown of the tree, and leave an anvil in the field where you want it to fall.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Acme tree magnet kit as recommended by wile e coyote, genius!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Put a large magnet near the crown of the tree, and leave an anvil in the field where you want it to fall.
> 
> Philbert


Or your favorite saw, I've heard that story so many times, it's gotta work.
I like to put mine behind trees so I don't run it over and a tree doesn't hit it(when I have an extra saw on site, which is almost always).


----------



## Logger nate

Starting to run out of room, figured I’d better start splitting and stacking some today


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Out where my son is baiting bears. Thought ya all might admire this stump. Makes mine look almost normal.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Out where my son is baiting bears. Thought ya all might admire this stump. Makes mine look almost normal.View attachment 848365


What's wrong with that? 
Sure it would have been a great show, but it would have killed me to have to sit and watch .


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Out where my son is baiting bears. Thought ya all might admire this stump. Makes mine look almost normal.View attachment 848365


I swear I wasn't anywhere near that tree.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> I swear I wasn't anywhere near that tree.


Nobody can prove I was there either.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> So make the face cut, then put the protractor in the notch and use the string to find where it will fall, or are we using the protractor as a weight on the string like a plumb Bob to fund the lean/side lean of the tree lol.
> I'd like to have more to practice on for sure.


I have some for you to practice on Brett 
Maybe you can show me how to wear a hard hat
This was on my uncles place a few years ago, we were in a hurry when we left and forgot to throw my hard hat in.


----------



## djg james

sixonetonoffun said:


> Out where my son is baiting bears. Thought ya all might admire this stump. Makes mine look almost normal.View attachment 848365


Grizz? They say black bears will go up a tree after you but a Grizzly will just knock the tree down  .


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Starting to run out of room, figured I’d better start splitting and stacking some today


Since I got my splitter fixed, I too had to start splitting today. Out of room on my driveway and not really sure where it's going to go. Might have to temporarily stack it until I move the dry up to the house. It's been raining a lot here for August and my yard is still too wet to drive on with my truck/trailer. The main stack is 100 yards from the house so I started moving some of the wood with my garden trailer and lawn mower. Got the Mulberry rack by the house filled and I have another dozen or so large rounds to split. Not sure where it's going.
Suppose to be dry all next week, so I plan to have it all split so I can start hauling/stacking by late week.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

djg james said:


> Grizz? They say black bears will go up a tree after you but a Grizzly will just knock the tree down  .


Not here just nausance black bears. The land owners are hoping to see a couple go.


----------



## LondonNeil

Whoop Whoop! Whoop whoop! Whoodity whoop diddy, whoopditty whoop! whoop whooop whooooooooooop! whoop,whoop, whoooooooooooop!


----------



## Ryan A

$90 stacked and delivered and only two trips in my hatch two blocks over. Just under 1/3 cord. Told her she could have the crotches and uglies in the burn pile too. Should be a repeat customer.


----------



## Philbert

Frustrating evening at the chain spinner. Some of these things, are slightly perishable skills: sharpening, felling, spinning, etc. But if you have done it enough, they come back quickly, and you get your edge back. Not tonight. Wanted to spin up a few loops of chain for a pole saw, and the links kept jamming tight. Over spinning? Bad links? Bent / burred drive links? Breaking too aggressively? Wasted a number of chain links, and several pre-sets, trying different things, including hammering and buffing the drive links to make sure they were flat. 3/8, low profile, narrow kerf chain - Oregon Type 90.

Finally realized that the drive links on this chain are just so thin (0.043 gauge) that they deform with almost any pressure from punching / breaking out the rivets; hard to see some of the deformation.

Went to the '_grind-the-rivet heads-off-flrst-with-a-Dremel-tool-before-breaking-with-the-punch_' method, and that seemed to work. Although, past of the reason I like having a chain breaker is to not need to do this. Offends my delicate sense of propriety. Also makes it hard to save any parts for re-use. But is seems to be the only practical way to work with these paper thin chain components.

Oh yeah, we may be having tornadoes tonight in Minnesota!


Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Philbert said:


> Oh yeah, we may be having tornadoes tonight in Minnesota!


We had heavy rain and lightning but the 66+mph winds stayed south of me.


----------



## Logger nate

Went out with my son to scrounge some crawdad 

caught a few nice ones


----------



## Logger nate

Suppers on, come on over!


----------



## Ryan A

We call them Crayfish north of the Mason/Dixon.
Good eating!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Delivered 1/2 cord of wood, split another full cord for delivery another day, and finished another wormy Hickory bench today.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> What's wrong with that?
> Sure it would have been a great show, but it would have killed me to have to sit and watch .



That cut call for what I call a "trimming cut"...not that I have ever needed to do one.


----------



## abbott295

The 'derecho' wind on Monday hit the barn on our ancestral home in northwestern Illinois. The barn had been used as a hiding place on the underground railway. The farm with the barn belongs to my cousins now. They had been fixing to try selling off the buidings; unsure of what to do now.


----------



## MustangMike

I was very sad when my Aunt's old barn came down a few decades ago. My cousin failed to maintain the roof. It was over 100 years old, and you could still see bark on some of the milled posts and beams (I remember seeing Beech bark in a rounded corner).

The barn was over 100 years old, and I had fond memories of playing in it as a kid, climbing up the permanent ladders, etc. We used to go up every year around July 4 and help with the haying, which was stored above where the cows were milked.


----------



## H-Ranch

Finished experimenting on the mushroom this morning (that somehow sounds drug related but it's not.)


Then I split and stacked 3 loads before it gets too hot. 




Looks like an afternoon at the pool boys!


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Finished experimenting on the mushroom this morning (that somehow sounds drug related but it's not.)
> View attachment 848564


I want one! How large is it? What wood did you use?


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> I want one! How large is it? What wood did you use?


LOL - I told my buddy that asked for it that I was going to sell it on Craigslist since he's out of town for a couple weeks.

I just grabbed a round of black locust that had been destined for firewood. I figured that way it would last a good long time outdoors. By the time I got done trimming it, it ended up being about 15" tall. Wasn't too difficult - I might have 2.5 hours in it after burnishing it this morning.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> LOL - I told my buddy that asked for it that I was going to sell it on Craigslist since he's out of town for a couple weeks.
> 
> I just grabbed a round of black locust that had been destined for firewood. I figured that way it would last a good long time outdoors. By the time I got done trimming it, it ended up being about 15" tall. Wasn't too difficult - I might have 2.5 hours in it after burnishing it this morning.


Well I want one with a longer stem, like a real Morel. When you make mine, start with a long piece of firewood  .
Seriously, what did you use to carve it with? I'm guessing an angle grinder, but what wheel? I might give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Well I want one with a longer stem, like a real Morel. When you make mine, start with a long piece of firewood  .
> Seriously, what did you use to carve it with? I'm guessing an angle grinder, but what wheel? I might give it a try.
> Thanks


Yeah, i tried to maximize the mushroom part and ended up a little short on stem. Like I said, experiment! LOL

I made the general shape with the saw. I also started about 1/3 of the holes with the tip of the bar. Finished all of the holes with a large oval carbide burr on the die grinder. Let it dry for several days. Then I torched the holes brown and lightened the ridges with a flapper disc on the angle grinder and a rasp. But don't tell anyone - it's all a trade secret...


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Finished experimenting on the mushroom this morning (that somehow sounds drug related but it's not.)
> View attachment 848564
> 
> Then I split and stacked 3 loads before it gets too hot.
> View attachment 848568
> View attachment 848569
> View attachment 848570
> 
> Looks like an afternoon at the pool boys!


Mushroom looks cool H. Not sure if a wheelbarrow full counts as a "load".


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Mushroom looks cool H. Not sure if a wheelbarrow full counts as a "load".


The older I get, the smaller the loads get!


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## cat10ken

That'll make a lot of white pine kindling.


----------



## MustangMike

The Ash we cut down at my brother's property is down at the bottom of his property. There is a narrow, windy goat path through some woods to get to his lawn, and a lot of the rounds were too big to lift or split by hand, so my Flying Tiger did a bunch of noodling and then the X-27 took over to get them to the size we could lift and put in the ATV trailer.

It was slow going, but we got a cord and a half over to my Daughter's this afternoon, and half the tree is still down there!


----------



## djg james

MNGuns said:


> View attachment 848690


Puts my little trailer to shame.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I have some for you to practice on Brett
> Maybe you can show me how to wear a hard hat
> This was on my uncles place a few years ago, we were in a hurry when we left and forgot to throw my hard hat in.



That's a nice one . Looks like it could be fun, or not so fun depending on how it goes.


Logger nate said:


> Went out with my son to scrounge some crawdad View attachment 848459
> View attachment 848460
> caught a few nice onesView attachment 848461


I like the picture with the boat.


Logger nate said:


> Suppers on, come on over!View attachment 848464


Wow, those are big.
You guys were eating late lol.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> That cut call for what I call a "trimming cut"...not that I have ever needed to do one.


LOL.
If you look at it close it looks as though there was three leads, that at least gives some reason for how it looked, but not all of it .


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, sometimes things just don't go right in the bush either. This ash was wrapped about 35' up high around another tree and I knew it was going to be an interesting drop. I made the mistake of using my new to me 362 for the first time. Had a little more power than I expected and when I gassed it to cut the last bit for the holding wood I cut too much. I was hoping it would spin where it was hooked into the other tree and drop into the clearing. Didn't work so I went and got the tractor and gave it a little push with the loader, the holding wood broke and it dropped off the stump. I quickly raised the loader so that it would clear the cab as it fell. It dropped slow and there was no damage to anything, I had 1/2" to spare. I built my cab tough enough. You can see where the branches were hooked together in the one picture.


----------



## cantoo

Here is the stump. It's easy to see what I did wrong. I was trying to save the maple and didn't realize that I had cut such an angle on the mouth. Then went I bore cut from the back side I cut through my holding wood then I straighten my cut and cut it completely. I still can't figure out why my saw didn't get stuck in the cut. I wonder if it could be that the trees were caught together so much that it was suspended so it didn't bind the saw?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Suppers on, come on over!View attachment 848464


Yum.

We have lots of crayfish but you need to catch and throw back 20 to get one worth eating!


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> The older I get, the smaller the loads get!



and the longer it takes to make one! At 85 my work "day" is bout 3 hours.


----------



## svk

It’s a humid 55 degrees outside right now. I’m going to finish up coffee and get a load of wood split up.

I owe my friend 1 3/4 cord of wood so I’ll probably just do three pickup loads over the next week.


----------



## LondonNeil

Our heat wave has finally passed and we've thunder storms and fresh weather, perfect! Or it is after 6 days of 34C +. 60 years since we had a hot spell as long and hot.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Not sure if a wheelbarrow full counts as a "load".


3 more "fully burdened firewood transportation device" worth this morning. I split it in the shade of yesterday afternoon and moved it this morning. A bit cooler today but humid after the rain.


----------



## LondonNeil

Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


Congrats on the good news!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


Congrats Neil. Hope it works out for you. Pay raise= new/more toys.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


Awesome!


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Not sure if a wheelbarrow full counts as a "load".


And 3 more "apportioned firewood traveling mechanism" worth to the stacks. Well, the one with kibbles and bits goes to more of a pile.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


That is awesome news. Pretty slow around here. Sort of weeding out the weak.


----------



## svk

Got this aspen safely on the ground although the widow maker hinge failed and the top came back at stump but I was safely on the other side which was protected by trees. I ate from the top up the trunk till it was suspended then did the felling cut. The break happened just as I was about to drop it. Surprising to see it come back that far but I was on the safe side and kept my eyes in the tree.

The Poulan 245 is an absolute beast although the banana bar is shot so it wasn’t cutting the best. I’ll re-rig it with a bar adaptor and Stihl mount bar later this week. The Mac 35 ran surprisingly well but needs a sharper chain. Gull darn Mac of course needs a proprietary DL count chain so I can’t go into the reserves to get a better chain.

Terrible cell service at the cabin today. Only 4G unless I walk way up the hill. I guess I need to call and complain again.


----------



## svk

Gah!

Filed the chain on the Mac 35. The cutters on one side had been filed at about 25 degrees and the other side was about 50 degrees so by the time I trued things up one cutter was way longer than the other. Then the bumper tie straps interfered with the depth gauge tool so I had to guess at depth gauge height. Cuts better but pulls towards the longer cutters in larger wood. I’ll “spay” the tie straps and even up the cutters as time allows.


----------



## dancan

I've got a bit of catching up I see .
Congrats Neil !


----------



## svk

Fairly productive day. 

Got the 245 muffler cobbled back together. The banana bar is junk as it will pass a .063 chain though most of the rails despite being .050. I’ve got a better bar at the house.

Got the McCinderblock 610 from FB Marketplace running. That had a very dull chain so I took the decent safety chain from the 245 and made some cuts. Saw needs a few things but it’s more or less a backup/ride in the pickup type of saw so not too concerned.

Found a 50 DL chain to get the Mac 35 cutting. Not much left in the adjuster because it calls for a 49 DL chain but worked fine for cookie cutting.

Did a little work on a Poulan 3314 I picked up from a yard sale. Swapped the recoil off a parts saw and diagnosed the other issue as a fuel line which I’ll get from town.

After it cooled down I finished up the load of wood I started this morning.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


Thats great Neil! Congrats, we spend most of our time at a job, nice to have a good one.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Excellent news Neil, enjoy the honeymoon!


----------



## svk

Another beautiful morning but I’ve got to head in to work. I’ll drop the load of splits I worked up last night and plan to do another one tomorrow night.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


Congrats .


Jeffkrib said:


> Excellent news Neil, enjoy the honeymoon!


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Here is the stump. It's easy to see what I did wrong. I was trying to save the maple and didn't realize that I had cut such an angle on the mouth. Then went I bore cut from the back side I cut through my holding wood then I straighten my cut and cut it completely. I still can't figure out why my saw didn't get stuck in the cut. I wonder if it could be that the trees were caught together so much that it was suspended so it didn't bind the saw?


Yeah, that happens, the good thing is you had that half inch, I didn't know you got those there in Canada lol.
The last time I nipped a hinge I was cutting with the top side of the bar when I bored in to set the hinge, not only did I misjudge it, but the bar also walked into the hinge, I lost nearly all the sap wood on the low side, same as you I was surprised it didn't pinch my bar. The good thing is it fell about 10 degrees of the lay which wasn't a big problem, glad we had taken the time to rope it and it was hooked to the truck or it could have crushed an old atrium near the pool.
Luckily we've got to practice a little and know how to stay out of troubles way ourselves, bummer is most the targets don't know how to move, thank God for half inches lol.


----------



## svk

So I’m more or less used to the new and unimproved layout on here but the huge amount of bandwidth used to load pics in these threads every time Is sure annoying!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Btw, My whooping the other day was because I got a new job, very very excited. Big promotion and pay rise, and a REALLY good job to do. Moving on an up from the **** of being interviewed for my own job an outed back in December, so relieved, and very excited!


I'm glad you explained that! I was thinking in 9 months you would be telling us about the new baby.


----------



## rarefish383

All the work I put into my new garden wagon, I started looking for a heavy tarp to keep the UV rays off the finish. Since they came out with those cheap plastic tarps you cant find a real canvas tarp. Or, at least it's hard. At the last minute I had a brain storm, get a custom made one for $30 at Home Depot. A Dumpster in a Bag works perfect.


----------



## rarefish383

I might have posted a week or so back that my wife got abducted by aliens. I was working on my dump trailer. The hydraulic reservoir cracked. This impostor ask how old the trailer was. I said 15 this year. Then she said, "quit putting money in that one and go buy a new one". Then as she was walking away she added, "and make sure it's long enough for the whole tractor to fit in and close the gate". So, I just ordered a new dual axle with landscape drive on gate. Same brand as my last one, Pequea. I looked at Cam Superliners and Surtrac, they both looked nice but they just don't have the extra's the Pequea has. The new one is being build right now and will be ready in 3 weeks. I could have gotten one off the lot but I'm having this one customized a little. The landscape gate has higher gate supports for the 5' gate. The standard gate is a 24", two way tailgate. I'm having the tall supports put on, and an extra set of hinges added for the 24" tail gate. The drive on ramp is over 100 pounds and is a pain to take on and off if dumping wood. With the little tail gate you can carry it under one arm. The old one was 5k GVW, the new one is 10K.


----------



## saxman

That's a great idea. I made a garden wagon out of the undercarriage of a old (late 1930's) Westinghouse engine drive welder. It is super heavy duty with grease zerks everywhere 
I pull it with my Kubota RTV or tractor







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

While on the subject of trailers, some one asked how many I had? Said 4. They said that's too many, you only need 1. I asked if they played golf and they said yes. I asked if they could play with one club, and they said no. I'm not in business, or construction or anything like that, but I just don't see how I can get by with less than 4.


----------



## rarefish383

saxman said:


> That's a great idea. I made a garden wagon out of the undercarriage of a old (late 1930's) Westinghouse engine drive welder. It is super heavy duty with grease zerks everywhere
> I pull it with my Kubota RTV or tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like that. I had the running gear from my Dad's old Bean Spray rig and was always saying I was going to put a deck on it and use it for firewood because it was so heavy. Always never got hear and I broke down and sold it.


----------



## svk

That is a great analogy Joe.

My wife and I certainly do not agree all of the time on things but she never harasses me on gun/tools/saws etc. I have friends who literally cannot spend a dollar on something without permission.

My friend broke one of his reels a few years back. Since they were "saving for a house" he was not allowed to buy a new one. So he brings it on our fishing trip and it was all taped together and only partially functional. I just shook my head. Needless to say he had driven five hours and we spend hundreds of dollars on stuff for the trip which was fine with her, but apparently a new reel was an unnecessary luxury. We could have eaten mac n cheese instead of steak one night and covered the cost of the reel... But they usually went to the bar 1-2 nights a week which was of course fine in her eyes despite each outing costing many times the cost of a decent spinning reel......


----------



## saxman

I don’t think your friend’s marriage is a partnership. I feel sorry for him, but evidently that’s what he wants. I think a marriage is co-equals and one should not dominate the other. But what do I know, just been married for 43 years to the same one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

saxman said:


> That's a great idea. I made a garden wagon out of the undercarriage of a old (late 1930's) Westinghouse engine drive welder. It is super heavy duty with grease zerks everywhere
> I pull it with my Kubota RTV or tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's sweet!


rarefish383 said:


> All the work I put into my new garden wagon, I started looking for a heavy tarp to keep the UV rays off the finish. Ssince theeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy came out with those cheap plastic tarps you cant find a real canvas tarp. Or, at least it's hard. At the last minute I had a brain storm, get a custom made one for $30 at Home Depot. A Dumpster in a Bag works perfect.


Perfect solution, next time don't make it so nice lol.
Look forward to seeing the new trailer, my 16' with a 4 ft gate is like pulling a parachute behind, people don't believe me though. I can see it live on the excursion with the fuel economy lie-o-meter, I can pull my 20' without a gate loaded and get way better economy than the 16' empty. The next one I get will have a gate that can fold into the trailer, I can get one for 3k brand new just like I have, which is a PJ so a bit better than the bottom of the barrel, but certainly not the best. One of the things I like on a trailer that most do not have is a good rub rail to use for securement.
I like the idea of a 10k trailer in a 20 footer, that would serve me well, a nice one here is about $4200 new, if I find a nice one for 2500 I'll grab it up.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> While on the subject of trailers, some one asked how many I had? Said 4. They said that's too many, you only need 1. I asked if they played golf and they said yes. I asked if they could play with one club, and they said no. I'm not in business, or construction or anything like that, but I just don't see how I can get by with less than 4.


Pretty sure I count 6, your gonna get the boat off the neighbor, right .


----------



## Lionsfan

rarefish383 said:


> All the work I put into my new garden wagon, I started looking for a heavy tarp to keep the UV rays off the finish. Since they came out with those cheap plastic tarps you cant find a real canvas tarp. Or, at least it's hard. At the last minute I had a brain storm, get a custom made one for $30 at Home Depot. A Dumpster in a Bag works perfect.



You should pick up another one and cover up the car you're using for a work bench.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> Perfect solution, next time don't make it so nice lol.
> Look forward to seeing the new trailer, my 16' with a 4 ft gate is like pulling a parachute behind, people don't believe me though. I can see it live on the excursion with the fuel economy lie-o-meter, I can pull my 20' without a gate loaded and get way better economy than the 16' empty. The next one I get will have a gate that can fold into the trailer, I can get one for 3k brand new just like I have, which is a PJ so a bit better than the bottom of the barrel, but certainly not the best. One of the things I like on a trailer that most do not have is a good rub rail to use for securement.
> I like the idea of a 10k trailer in a 20 footer, that would serve me well, a nice one here is about $4200 new, if I find a nice one for 2500 I'll grab it up.



Maybe it's time for a "show me your trailer" thread?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Maybe it's time for a "show me your trailer" thread?


Yours is bigger lol.
I just started dumping wood on my 16', probably 1/6 of a cord, hope to get it loaded and ready to go with a cord for delivery before the weekend.
You been staying busy.
I'm "watching for a job", that means that if one comes to me I may take it, I'll be actively searching shortly for something that keeps me in Mi and home every night and where I don't need to wear a mask...


----------



## rarefish383

Just got home from the trailer store. Funny how each little thing is another $500. I started at $5800 plus title, tax and tags. Ended up at $7900 out the door. 

As for the work bench Cuda? She said get it in the shop by the end of the year. Since they only built 64 like that one, and only 12 are left known to exist, I want it done right. We have an ex Chrysler drag racer that opened a resto shop when he retired from racing. He said he would like to do my car, even though he mostly restores 60'sand 70's drag cars.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Am I in the right thread .
> Carry on gents, I do find it interesting . Maybe some yr I'll use my CSM that my buddy is borrowing right now.



We've got an empty seat for you at the Grand Rapids (Byron Center) yard if you feel like grabbin' gears.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> We've got an empty seat for you at the Grand Rapids (Byron Center) yard if you feel like grabbin' gears.


Thanks man.
Lots of options out there, just need to see how it plays out.
I've got an idea what I'm going to do, but I just haven't informed the company yet .
Good to have options though.


----------



## MustangMike

We loaded up my brother's trailer again with 1.5 cord, bringing up the goat path a little at a time with the ATV.

Yes, he likes BMWs!


----------



## svk

saxman said:


> I don’t think your friend’s marriage is a partnership. I feel sorry for him, but evidently that’s what he wants. I think a marriage is co-equals and one should not dominate the other. But what do I know, just been married for 43 years to the same one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man you are so correct.

Marriage is usually not perfect. But his is the furthest from it. There are many reasons that a man could be attracted to a woman and frankly she has ZERO of the possible attributes that I would look for in a partner. ZERO!! He was my best man 15 years ago and at this point I haven't spoken to him in two years and frankly I doubt we will ever do anything with them as a couple ever again. And since he chooses to stay miserable, I am not interested in being a part of that. I tried to keep that friendship up for years and eventually gave up when she would continually ruin any plans I had with him/them.


----------



## saxman

I’m sorry to hear if your friend’s situation but he is not alone in his suffering. I think some men look for a replacement mom in their lives. One the will tell them what to do in every aspect of their life, even how to dress. I truly feel sorry for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

saxman said:


> I’m sorry to hear if your friend’s situation but he is not alone in his suffering. I think some men look for a replacement mom in their lives. One the will tell them what to do in every aspect of their life, even how to dress. I truly feel sorry for them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend was a real good looking fellow in HS and can't say he aged gracefully. But he has/or at least had a great personality and could still do far better than that. He basically was getting old maid syndrome and stuck with the first thing that came alone....And sadly the first thing was her.

I tell younger men, do not get involved with women that you are not head over heels for. If there are warning signs DO NOT IGNORE THEM. RUN AWAY. You will find someone better eventually.



saxman said:


> I truly feel sorry for them


I do not feel sorry for anyone who stays in a bad relationship because it is easier than the alternative.


----------



## LondonNeil

F*** that! But I hope I get to the door first later....2 more axes bought in a '. New job celebration'....I want them hidden away to avoid the 'what are they?' remarks . It was actually 3... One GBA, one saw, one HB. I already got the GBA hidden!


----------



## svk

I have another friend, more or less my little brother from another mother who jumps from controlling woman to controlling woman. He gets a new woman who is "nothing like the last one" and then all of a sudden he can't hang out with us anymore. Unfortunately this last one pretty much has him indoctrinated, they are renting a home from one of her family members and also bought a UTV "together" on CFD from another of her family members. And they got a dog together. She must have read the book on how to get your hooks into a man.

He is almost the perfect man IMO but always ends up with train wreck women because he fells he doesn't deserve better.


----------



## saxman

Sounds like a woman in a abusive relationship, either physical or mental. We all know of someone like that. At some point they get out of that relationship and jump right back in another. Out of the frying pan into to fire! It’s way over my head to figure out their thought process. The warning signs seem obvious to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

saxman said:


> Sounds like a woman in a abusive relationship, either physical or mental. We all know of someone like that. At some point they get out of that relationship and jump right back in another. Out of the frying pan into to fire! It’s way over my head to figure out their thought process. The warning signs seem obvious to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stockholm syndrome and/or searching for their "type"

Women seem more apt to search for a "type" of guy and if one of those guys is a trainwreck, usually they all will be. 

OTOH guys usually fall for the "nice girl" act then fail to bail out once she starts to lay down the law when they have been together for a while.


----------



## MustangMike

Having hundreds of tax clients, and being the "victim" of a divorce, I will say a few things … there are no easy answers, and most people are not who they try to make you think they are.

I have also seen (all too often) good people abused by their spouses, and folks with abusive spouses clinging to them like they were gold.

Human nature is a strange thing.

Also, going through a divorce is life altering, financially devastating, and not fun. It is also devastating to the kids. I don't knock anyone who tries to avoid it.


----------



## svk

My wife had a very close friend who had been repeatedly abused by her husband. One weekend she knew it was worse than normal and tried to check in but the husband wouldn’t even let her talk on the phone. She said if I don’t hear from her by X time I’m calling the cops and his only response was “leave us alone”. X time came and went without a response so she called the sheriff to do a well check. Her “friend” never spoke to us again and made up a bunch of rumors about her trying to ruin their marriage.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> We call them Crayfish north of the Mason/Dixon.



I‘m west of the Mason Dixon line, ha ha! We call them crawdads.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> Told her she could have the crotches and uglies in the burn pile too. View attachment 848433
> View attachment 848434



I would call most of that “uglies”, with the mold on the end.


----------



## MustangMike

One of the girls that grew up in the house next to ours married someone who turned out to be a nut case, and children were involved.

They were going through a divorce, but she agreed to talk with him at her parents house. He started beating the snot out of her on the front lawn. My brother went over there and pulled him off, and said the only reason he didn't start hitting him was he was afraid he would not have been able to stop and would have killed him.

He told the girl to never ever, no matter what he said or did, meet him alone ever again. A few weeks later he called her, begging her to come over, but my brother's words rang in her ears and she said no. He put a shotgun under his chin an pulled the trigger. Everyone knew if she had gone over there they would have found two dead bodies instead of just one.


----------



## farmer steve

Found out last Friday I'm DECEASED.  My retirement checks stopped coming and I called the company to do find out why. Their records say the info they got said I had passed away.NO my saws aren't for sale.


----------



## uniballer

farmer steve said:


> Found out last Friday I'm DECEASED.  My retirement checks stopped coming and I called the company to do find out why. Their records say the info they got said I had passed away.NO my saws aren't for sale.


Have you contacted the Social Security Administration yet? They spread death reports around, including false reports. They send out several thousand death reports in error every year (and almost 3 million correct reports).


----------



## farmer steve

uniballer said:


> Have you contacted the Social Security Administration yet? They spread death reports around, including false reports. They send out several thousand death reports in error every year (and almost 3 million correct reports).


This was from my former work retirement. Stihl getting my SS. At least I think


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I'm looking forward to the crops coming out of the fields soon. We know a lot of the farmers around here and have hunting permissions. I'm hoping that I'll be able to cut some of the dead trees down out of the creeks and fieldlines. I also have a patch of hickory trees in mind that I might cull from. Is anyone else looking forward to the crops coming out?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Iowawoodguy said:


> I'm looking forward to the crops coming out of the fields soon. We know a lot of the farmers around here and have hunting permissions. I'm hoping that I'll be able to cut some of the dead trees down out of the creeks and fieldlines. I also have a patch of hickory trees in mind that I might cull from. Is anyone else looking forward to the crops coming out?


Ready for the cool down. I just spent a 1/2 an hour at the wood pile with the 445 and I'm soaked!


----------



## svk

Back at it. These lake exposure aspen rounds are pretty stringy so I’m loosening them up a bit first


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ready for the cool down.



Two more months? That’s what it’ll be here.


----------



## uniballer

farmer steve said:


> This was from my former work retirement. Stihl getting my SS. At least I think


Where do you think your former workplace heard you had died? *Everybody* reports deaths to SSA and they pass it along to pension funds, banks, credit agencies, VISA, Mastercard, brokerages, credit unions, etc. Apparently, all it takes is a slip-up when putting in a decedent's social security number, and voila - somebody else is dead!


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘m west of the Mason Dixon line, ha ha! We call them crawdads.
> View attachment 849271


I'm 20-30 miles south of the M/D line and either one works, they both taste the same.


----------



## svk

Laid waste to close to 70 rounds between the 505 and 394

While sharpening the chain tonight I noticed the 394 has a stripped dawg bolt so I’ll have to do some fabricating.


----------



## saxman

We had the tail end of the big Iowa storm go through Southern Illinois and do some tree damage. I’m going on Thursday with my tractor and saws to work on a +/- 40”dbh Pin Oak. Should be lots of wood for next winter. I guess I’ll take a few saws. My brand new 462 (25”) that’s never been used. The 362,361 and my 660 that wears a 36”. They all need a chance to play. 
I’ll post pictures of the job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

You only noodle part way?

Phllbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You only noodle part way?
> 
> Phllbert


Yeah, keep the chain out of the dirt. One whack with the Fiskars and they are halved.


----------



## cantoo

Joe, at last count I had over 25 trailers and wagons laying around here. I've since bought 6 or 7 more. Maybe this weekend I'll do an updated count. I have pics on here somewhere of most of them. Darn I just realized I've likely bought 10 in the last couple of months, forgot a couple wagon running gears and the 5th wheel trailer my wife got. The woman has no control. I bought 500 lawn mowers blades two weeks ago, she's still shaking her head over that deal. Local auction has a tote bag 3/4 full of golf balls that I been looking at. If I get them I might cover the lawn with them. I once bought a skid of the emergency triangles from a trucking company auction. My wife was away one night so the kids and I lined the road in front of our house with them. I think there was 60 boxes with 3 in each one so 180 reflectors lining the road, it looked like an airport runway.


----------



## MustangMike

I should be doing some storm cleanup in Westchester tomorrow. I hear it is a large Tulip tree. 8 saws loaded in the F-150 including 2 with 36" bars.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Found out last Friday I'm DECEASED.  My retirement checks stopped coming and I called the company to do find out why. Their records say the info they got said I had passed away.NO my saws aren't for sale.


Sorry to hear of your passing. Sure your saws aren't for sale? Got a 660?
Let us know how long it takes to become Un-Dead.


----------



## djg james

I think I'm going into withdrawal. I haven't been out to the log yard in over a week. I've been splitting the 3 loads of R. Oak on my drive and getting it down the hill. Today and the rest of the week, I'll tackle the Hackberry. I did scrounge some used 5/4 decking (trailer) for stacking all the extra firewood I've got. Just double up on them with bricks underneath. Found some HD brick pallets that have a full 1" slats for stacking, too.


----------



## abbott295

The cool down...crops out of the field...

A long time ago when I was at university (major midwestern university) I was helping my uncle combine corn (they call it picking corn) in east central Illinois; his father-in-law was also helping. Finished the corn on November first. The father-in-law commented that they didn't used to start picking corn until November first so the horses wouldn't get over-heated. 

And what about crawfish? crawdads? crayfish? any other names for them?


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I should be doing some storm cleanup in Westchester tomorrow. I hear it is a large Tulip tree. 8 saws loaded in the F-150 including 2 with 36" bars.


Seems to me that I've seen a picture of 10 saws in the Mustang. Maybe not with 3ft bars but I can't help but think that maybe you're slacking just a little bit. Come on, ten saws in a mustang compared to eight in a truck? Am I right fellas? 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

abbott295 said:


> The cool down...crops out of the field...
> 
> A long time ago when I was at university (major midwestern university) I was helping my uncle combine corn (they call it picking corn) in east central Illinois; his father-in-law was also helping. Finished the corn on November first. The father-in-law commented that they didn't used to start picking corn until November first so the horses wouldn't get over-heated.
> 
> And what about crawfish? crawdads? crayfish? any other names for them?


Mudbugs


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

You can fit about 36 saws in an 8’ truck bed without stacking if you “nest” pairs of similar saws (as shown below) with the bar going between the handlebar and recoil.


----------



## MustangMike

I did put 3' bar saws in the Mustang … and more than 10 saws all with B+C attached, but that was to go to a GTG, this is a work project, so I just take what I'm most likely to need.


----------



## svk

Can’t remember if I showed this pic the other day. Wanted a quick way to secure saws from walking away at Walmart or other questionable parking areas. 



I don’t feel unsafe in the Walmart lot, but when you read about all of the crime that happens there on a weekly basis, it reinforces that I need to get my CCW permit.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, I always do that with chain covers on to prevent damage … I call it siamesing them! They take up less space and don't slide as much or tip over.

Seems to work better with Stihl saws than with Husky's … has to do with the shape of the recoil and handle.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, I always do that with chain covers on to prevent damage … I call it siamesing them! They take up less space and don't slide as much or tip over.
> 
> Seems to work better with Stihl saws than with Husky's … has to do with the shape of the recoil and handle.


Yes! 

Seems many of the saws with plastic handle bars are less able to be Siamesed.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Can’t remember if I showed this pic the other day. Wanted a quick way to secure saws from walking away at Walmart or other questionable parking areas.
> View attachment 849432
> 
> 
> I don’t feel unsafe in the Walmart lot, but when you read about all of the crime that happens there on a weekly basis, it reinforces that I need to get my CCW permit.


Yes I do that too with anything of value, even a 5 gal can of gas. And not just WM either. There are other stores I frequent that I don't trust some of their clientele. Sad it has to be done, but there will be that one person who has no morals.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Joe, at last count I had over 25 trailers and wagons laying around here. I've since bought 6 or 7 more. Maybe this weekend I'll do an updated count. I have pics on here somewhere of most of them. Darn I just realized I've likely bought 10 in the last couple of months, forgot a couple wagon running gears and the 5th wheel trailer my wife got. The woman has no control. I bought 500 lawn mowers blades two weeks ago, she's still shaking her head over that deal. Local auction has a tote bag 3/4 full of golf balls that I been looking at. If I get them I might cover the lawn with them. I once bought a skid of the emergency triangles from a trucking company auction. My wife was away one night so the kids and I lined the road in front of our house with them. I think there was 60 boxes with 3 in each one so 180 reflectors lining the road, it looked like an airport runway.


Yeah, but I’m on 1.3 acre. I’m almost out of golf balls. We use them for targets on the range. I was at a sale last year where they had ten, five gallon buckets of golf balls. One guy bid them up to $30 a bucket. I figured he’d buy one bucket and I’d still get one for about $5. Dang if he didn’t take all of them


----------



## husqvarna257

Finished up splitting the free wood that got dropped off but I still have a ton of other wood to be cut and split. My wife and dog saw a dead possum on the side of our driveway that had no damage from critters getting it. Yesterday the Turkey Vultures were at it, they were to quick to get the pic of them but here is what was left of the possum. Just a tail and some spine


----------



## DFK

@ SAXMAN: Maybe I messed it sometime back But... What is that Orange Tank on the back of your tractor???

Thanks
David


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Seems to me that I've seen a picture of 10 saws in the Mustang. Maybe not with 3ft bars but I can't help but think that maybe you're slacking just a little bit. Come on, ten saws in a mustang compared to eight in a truck? Am I right fellas?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Not sure how many were in the truck last fall at the GTG.


----------



## saxman

DFK said:


> @ SAXMAN: Maybe I messed it sometime back But... What is that Orange Tank on the back of your tractor???
> 
> Thanks
> David



That is my rear ballast I made from the generator section of a 1930’s Westinghouse engine drive welder. I scrapped all the copper and but the iron back in it. Don’t need to worry about bending it if you back into something. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Not sure how many were in the truck last fall at the GTG.


I'm going to ask out of ignorance, because I don't know you and your work, but why so many saws? When I cut firewood, I only need two. Granted I'm not dropping any trees.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> I'm going to ask out of ignorance, because I don't know you and your work, but why so many saws? When I cut firewood, I only need two. Granted I'm not dropping any trees.


That was mustang Mike's truck last fall at our GTG. CAD is a serious problem. Just like the Rona. No vaccine.


----------



## LondonNeil

abbott295 said:


> And what about crawfish? crawdads? crayfish? any other names for them?


Crayfish. Or more accurately, those highly invasive, non-native, American crayfish that escaped a farm or 3 and with no predators here they are devastating ecosystems in many of our rivers, destroying fish numbers. Aka, a big problem for us. Similar story with mink and probably a few other things.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Yes I do that too with anything of value, even a 5 gal can of gas. And not just WM either. There are other stores I frequent that I don't trust some of their clientele. Sad it has to be done, but there will be that one person who has no morals.


I’m surprised that my can(s) of gas have never been jacked. 

I look forward to the day that I do get a gas thief cause he’s second theft is going to be full of sugar water.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I'm going to ask out of ignorance, because I don't know you and your work, but why so many saws? When I cut firewood, I only need two. Granted I'm not dropping any trees.


Well, you usually have your new saw(s), a couple project saws to be tested, the old reliable that always comes with, and another random spare or two.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Found out last Friday I'm DECEASED.  My retirement checks stopped coming and I called the company to do find out why. Their records say the info they got said I had passed away.NO my saws aren't for sale.





LondonNeil said:


> Crayfish. Or more accurately, those highly invasive, non-native, American crayfish that escaped a farm or 3 and with no predators here they are devastating ecosystems in many of our rivers, destroying fish numbers. Aka, a big problem for us. Similar story with mink and probably a few other things.


The Asian Carp in the Mississippi River System. I stopped fishing for White Bass in a tailwater of a local lake because that's all you could catch.


----------



## chipper1

Iowawoodguy said:


> I'm looking forward to the crops coming out of the fields soon. We know a lot of the farmers around here and have hunting permissions. I'm hoping that I'll be able to cut some of the dead trees down out of the creeks and fieldlines. I also have a patch of hickory trees in mind that I might cull from. Is anyone else looking forward to the crops coming out?


Me, my allergies are starting up right now. Liking the cooler temps we are currently getting, 51 here this morning .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> You only noodle part way?
> 
> Phllbert


I do it that way on hardwood too, doesn't take much to bust them open the rest of the way. If there are lots of cracks in the wood I will cut thru around half way so when I hit it with the fiskars it follows the cracks which helps to keep the pieces nicer(unless you just cut all the pieces lol).


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> And what about crawfish? crawdads? crayfish? any other names for them?



We call them bait .


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> I'm going to ask out of ignorance, because I don't know you and your work, but why so many saws? When I cut firewood, I only need two. Granted I'm not dropping any trees.



I also take two saws, that’s plenty. Even when dropping trees.


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> The Asian Carp in the Mississippi River System. I stopped fishing for White Bass in a tailwater of a local lake because that's all you could catch.



We should electo-shock it and pack up all those Asian carp and ship them to North Korea. Maybe they wouldn't be forced to eat the family dog.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also take two saws, that’s plenty. Even when dropping trees.


When doing sketchy yard trees I always try to have two saws just for falling, if you hit something inside you need to be able to grab another saw so you can finish the back-cut. I also like to do as much of my sharpening at home so I bring saws with sharp chains and full tanks. Most times I will take at least two of each cc saw I plan on using so if I run out of fuel or dull a chain I just grab the next one.
I find having the saws ready to go and having multiples is especially handy when I'm working in the fall after the time change, not as many hrs in the day, saws can be filled and sharpened at home in the basement.
Like I say, what works for one doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## djg james

Lionsfan said:


> We should electo-shock it and pack up all those Asian carp and ship them to North Korea. Maybe they wouldn't be forced to eat the family dog.


[/QUOTE]
Or maybe we should have shipped them to China so they wouldn't have to mess with bats.


----------



## Ryan A

Had a chance to get out before school starts.Shenandoah Valley, Virginia.

Beautiful part of the world for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Today I cut up the storm damage tree (that had already been topped) with just 2 saws. May have been able to get by with one, but I hit something in the wood (likely a pebble in the rot). One had a 24", the other a 28" bar. I also brought 2 660s with 36" bars because the guy said the tree was big, but it was just moderate.

I have 2 660s set up with 36" bars for milling a large bucking. When milling, chains go dull fast, so I just swap saws. Two other 660s are set up with 24" bars for bucking large rounds.

I have 2 limbing saws (a 261 w/18" and a 026 w/16"), 3 20" bars saws (360, 044 and 462) and another 462 with a 24" bar.

Then I have 2 440/460 hybrids and a 460 with 28" bars.

I don't have time to be swapping B+Cs, or sharpening rocked chains while I'm working. I just bring enough saws to get it done! Often when one runs out of fuel, I just pick up another.


----------



## djg james

Did I read right, you have FOUR 660s? Someone should teach you how to share.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Definetly cooler today. Split n stacked 3 wheelbarrow loads so far. Should get a couple more after lunch.


----------



## turnkey4099

sixonetonoffun said:


> Ready for the cool down. I just spent a 1/2 an hour at the wood pile with the 445 and I'm soaked!



Also ready here. 2 solid weeks of high 90s (one 102 day) sitting in the house. predicted 93 today (and feels like it) - 83 tomorrow. Just spent 30 minutes out there loading the truck with the saws/tools and checking every thing is there. Out fall one big stem off off of a willow. It'll feel good to have a saw throwing chips again. 362 ready with 25" bar to fell it, then swap to 20" to buck it. Shouldn't be a lot of brush for the 193T


----------



## svk

If I’m cutting a pickup or pickup + trailer of wood I’ll take 2-3 saws. If I’m doing actual tree work or a larger project I’ll have many more. And the further I am from home, the more saws I’ll take. 

Then sometimes I cut wood specifically to test out new-to-me saws or saws I’m repairing for a friend. The first trip to the woods after repairs often results in a saw being shelved almost immediately if you determine it needs to go back on the bench so you cannot plan on them all being able to contribute. Sometimes you bring 4 saws to the woods and 3 need further work, other times all 4 work flawlessly. 

Not including a pinched bar or unseen metal/rock, there’s a million other little things that can go wrong with a saw, and when Mr Murphy shows up, all bets are off. Last fall when we were working on the road widening project, at one point 3 of the 4 saws were down, all with a different ailment!


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I’m surprised that my can(s) of gas have never been jacked.
> 
> I look forward to the day that I do get a gas thief cause he’s second theft is going to be full of sugar water.



I kept a nice red 5 gal can sitting right outside the garage for years, no takers. Very disappointed as the contents were a mix of gas, oil frm crankcasees, paint thinner and anything else of like nature.


----------



## turnkey4099

Lionsfan said:


> We should electo-shock it and pack up all those Asian carp and ship them to North Korea. Maybe they wouldn't be forced to eat the family dog.


[/QUOTE]

I have always thought that there should be some sort of market for them, very easy to catch and lots of them. Dog/cat food or something.


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Definetly cooler today. Split n stacked 3 wheelbarrow loads so far. Should get a couple more after lunch.


Lookout @H-Ranch,ya got some competition.


----------



## djg james

I have always thought that there should be some sort of market for them, very easy to catch and lots of them. Dog/cat food or something.
[/QUOTE]
I believe there was a processing plant in Alton IL for a while. I think the smell was so bad, the local govt. shut them down. I'll have to check on that.


----------



## djg james

sixonetonoffun said:


> Definetly cooler today. Split n stacked 3 wheelbarrow loads so far. Should get a couple more after lunch.


Yes it was here in the Midwest, too. In the 60s to start the day; felt like 'Out West' weather with the low humidity. I took advantage of it by starting out at 7:00A and decided to split all of the Hackberry that was on my drive. Took the load in the trailer down the hill too and was done in 4 hours.


----------



## mountainguyed67

It’s 100 now, supposed to get up to 107.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Split n stacked 5 wheelbarrow total. Then cut up the last of the pile of odd sizes my cousin brought me. Mostly box elder n a little oak.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Lookout @H-Ranch,ya got some competition.


LOL - I see you gave him a pass on calling a "wheelbarrow load" a load too!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> And the further I am from home, the more saws I’ll take.


Seems like lately, you are coming home with more saws than you left with . . . .

Philbert


----------



## bigshow

Free load of cherry and locust about 2 miles from home. The property owner had the dropped it was up to me to cut em up. Always fun running the 021 and 028 super.


----------



## djg james

bigshow said:


> Free load of cherry and locust about 2 miles from home. The property owner had the dropped it was up to me to cut em up. Always fun running the 021 and 028 super.


I prefer to cut them up myself. Some of the freebies that are cut are all different lengths; usually too short. Hard to stack.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Seems like lately, you are coming home with more saws than you left with . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Yeah darn things keep showing up. 

I’m very excited because someone offered me a L65, my first real saw after my 41. I’m hoping he doesn’t forget to bring it to town!


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> Did I read right, you have FOUR 660s? Someone should teach you how to share.



Actually, it is more than that, and I just sold one last week. I have an 066 flat top, and 066 round top, an Asian 660 Big Bore, two more running Asian 660s and one that was running just fine that is apart to get some performance enhancements.

So, I went from 7 to 6, but have a buyer who wants two, so I'm feeling a bit short on them to be honest with you.

I have 2 set up for the Alaska style mill, one set up for the Logosol Timberjig mill, one set up for Noodling and you always need a spare!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Actually, it is more than that, and I just sold one last week. I have an 066 flat top, and 066 round top, an Asian 660 Big Bore, two more running Asian 660s and one that was running just fine that is apart to get some performance enhancements.
> 
> So, I went from 7 to 6, but have a buyer who wants two, so I'm feeling a bit short on them to be honest with you.
> 
> I have 2 set up for the Alaska style mill, one set up for the Logosol Timberjig mill, one set up for Noodling and you always need a spare!


Always lol.
Doesn't hurt does it .


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Actually, it is more than that, and I just sold one last week. I have an 066 flat top, and 066 round top, an Asian 660 Big Bore, two more running Asian 660s and one that was running just fine that is apart to get some performance enhancements.
> 
> So, I went from 7 to 6, but have a buyer who wants two, so I'm feeling a bit short on them to be honest with you.
> 
> I have 2 set up for the Alaska style mill, one set up for the Logosol Timberjig mill, one set up for Noodling and you always need a spare!


Wow! I'd be in heaven if I just had one.


----------



## rarefish383

I can’t believe that all you guys that live in rural ares that have such an issue with theft. I live just outside Baltimore and DC. Maybe I’m just pushing my luck. But, if I need to run into a box store with gear in the back of the truck I just run in. My MS 290 truck saw and all of my Echo trimmers, pole saws and pole shears just sit in the back. A week ago I pulled off and left a full 5 gallon gas can in the middle of the handicapped parking spot. The only thing that had me worried is it’s an old steel can with the steel flex spout. That was at the animal clinic where I mow, and they close at 3 now. When I went back this week some one just moved it out of the space. I did have some one steel two old saws out of my front yard,, but, I later found out my neighbors grand son had a little crack habbit.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I can’t believe that all you guys that live in rural ares that have such an issue with theft. I live just outside Baltimore and DC. Maybe I’m just pushing my luck. But, if I need to run into a box store with gear in the back of the truck I just run in. My MS 290 truck saw and all of my Echo trimmers, pole saws and pole shears just sit in the back. A week ago I pulled off and left a full 5 gallon gas can in the middle of the handicapped parking spot. The only thing that had me worried is it’s an old steel can with the steel flex spout. That was at the animal clinic where I mow, and they close at 3 now. When I went back this week some one just moved it out of the space. I did have some one steel two old saws out of my front yard,, but, I later found out my neighbors grand son had a little crack habbit.


Who's gonna steal an ms290, Steve's saws were collectors items.
Dang side tensioners lol.


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> Wow! I'd be in heaven if I just had one.



Asian clones are cheap, and the kits even cheaper if you are willing to do the work. A little bit of port work and they run quite well.


----------



## DFK

Thanks SAXMAN:
Did not think it was a Water-heater

David


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Asian clones are cheap, and the kits even cheaper if you are willing to do the work. A little bit of port work and they run quite well.


Yes I've heard several of you here talk about them. Right now I just couldn't bring myself to buy something overseas. Besides no budget for a play toy until I get back to work.
On another not, I say a guy on CL with a 661 for $1000. I'm not considering it, but it brought to mind hing a guy on another forum said.
Basically, a Stihl model ending in a 'one' was not considered a professional saw, like this 661. What's the difference between a 660 and a 661?


----------



## LondonNeil

661 is a pro saw. its an updated 660


----------



## chipper1

I wouldn't say it's and updated 660, I don't know of too many parts on a 660 that will fit on a 661 without modification. The 660 is a standard carb saw while the 661 has an electronic carb/mtronic. The 661 is stihls latest greatest 90cc saw that fills the slot the 660 previously held.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I wish I needed a 661. Ported they are impressive. There aren't many trees big enough to justify it here. The few I do cut over 30" just go to firewood anyway. Nothing a strong 60-70cc saw can't handle once in awhile.


----------



## djg james

Just out of curiosity, which is preferred, standard carb or electronic carb/mtronic ? And I agree about the 60-70cc for up to 30". My 038 (60cc) has done well on the occassional 30" and I've used a MS 170 on 24" predominately for a season. I don't really need a 90cc. (but I want one).


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The 261 is my first M-tronic/autotune. But its nice not adjusting the tune for every little weather change. That's all its good for imo.


----------



## MustangMike

The 661 is the replacement for the 660 and is more powerful in stock form. Ported, they can be very close. 661 has spring AV and M Tronic.

241, 261, 461 and 661 are all Pro saws. If it has a white handle with a black top, it is a pro saw.

The new 462 is a very good option for you, will put that 170 to shame and does not weigh a ton (in fact, it is very light). Also has great features.

I prefer the M Tronic saws, don't want to have to carry a tiny screwdriver with me!


----------



## turnkey4099

Reading Stihl saw numbers.
1st number is displacement (approx) 
2nd number shows home owner/professional. Even number is professional with zero being considered even. 
3rd numbr starts at 0 and goes up for the number of modifications to the original.

I have had a 361 and now a 362 and I believe there is now a 363.


----------



## saxman

Well I worked up a bunch of oak today. I forgot pics. I will get some tomorrow. It was a huge oak (+/- 40”). I got to use my 462 for the first time, WOW! It lived up to the hype. I ran my 362 then the 462 and I could immediately feel the extra power with very little added weight. I got about 2 tanks through the 462 today. I’m sure it will get better as it breaks in then I will muffler mod it. Maybe bolt on a Bark Box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Made this today, adding to my wood collecting mission.


----------



## saxman

Is that to shoot lines up in trees? I need one to string wire antennas for my Ham radio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxman

Is that to shoot lines up in trees? I need one to string wire antennas for my Ham radio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

saxman said:


> Is that to shoot lines up in trees? I need one to string wire antennas for my Ham radio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Have not used it yet, waiting for 12oz. throw bags to arrive. May cut barrel down, but it is balanced now, will try it first.


----------



## saxman

Cool. Let us know how it works. I’ve been using an old wrist rocket sling shot. It works ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

saxman said:


> Is that to shoot lines up in trees?



Yes it is.


----------



## mountainguyed67

saxman said:


> Is that to shoot lines up in trees?



Yes it is.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Neighbor wants this dead silver maple down. Might drop it once I get the pile cleaned up.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Well I only did 3 wheelbarrow loads today. Humidity was ugly except for about an hour 3pm imagine that. 

Gonna change it up tomorrow make a trip to town for some blue monster paste then put in my new well pump UPS brought today. Should be tons of fun.


----------



## svk

Worked up a load of aspen then brought my son out to dinner. He had a huge walleye sandwich. I had the black and blue burger. 

And a glass of Pedialyte after splitting.


----------



## svk

Acquired a “power saw” today from its 90 year old original owner. Long term scroungers will remember that the L65 model is near and dear to me. I sold my dads saw after I more or less wore it out. Will regret that one forever. But can’t change that now. 

Dumped out the old fuel that looked like strong coffee. Put in fresh stuff but flooded it off the bat then let stuff evaporate and it fired right up and runs great. Just needs one new antivibe bushing.


----------



## Jeffkrib

djg james said:


> Just out of curiosity, which is preferred, standard carb or electronic carb/mtronic ? And I agree about the 60-70cc for up to 30". My 038 (60cc) has done well on the occassional 30" and I've used a MS 170 on 24" predominately for a season. I don't really need a 90cc. (but I want one).


This is where you’re wrong djg James.........You ”need” a 90cc saw........ and I can guarantee if you hang around here with us guys long enough you’ll end up with one LOL


----------



## djg james

Jeffkrib said:


> This is where you’re wrong djg James.........You ”need” a 90cc saw........ and I can guarantee if you hang around here with us guys long enough you’ll end up with one LOL


Yes I think you're right. I hope I don't catch the dreaded CAD. I'm showing symptoms. On my local CL, there's a guy selling a Stihl 038 Super (Magnum?) for $300. Looks clean, I know that can be deceiving. Would be fun to try the 462 as suggested, though.


----------



## farmer steve

saxman said:


> Well I worked up a bunch of oak today. I forgot pics. I will get some tomorrow. It was a huge oak (+/- 40”). I got to use my 462 for the first time, WOW! It lived up to the hype. I ran my 362 then the 462 and I could immediately feel the extra power with very little added weight. I got about 2 tanks through the 462 today. I’m sure it will get better as it breaks in then I will muffler mod it. Maybe bolt on a Bark Box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will really wake up after a few more tanks. Most of my cutting doesn't require much more than the 20" bar I have on it and it screams. My 036 doesn't see much run time anymore.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Worked up a load of aspen then brought my son out to dinner. He had a huge walleye sandwich. I had the black and blue burger.
> 
> And a glass of Pedialyte after splitting.
> 
> View attachment 849822
> View attachment 849823
> View attachment 849824
> 
> 
> I just hope you don’t start drinking esbilac or similac, it’s probably good for you too.


----------



## rarefish383

Going incognito for 3 days. Our annual Savage rendezvous, no cell service. Something about PA and Savage 1899’s. I think half the 99’s ever made wound up in PA.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> You ”need” a 90cc saw........ and I can guarantee if you hang around here with us guys long enough you’ll end up with one LOL


I rarely cut more than 24" wood, I now have three 82 cc saws, an 85, and 94....

It will happen LOL


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Going incognito for 3 days. Our annual Savage rendezvous, no cell service. Something about PA and Savage 1899’s. I think half the 99’s ever made wound up in PA.


Sounds like fun

I collected guns for a while in the pre-kids era. I always wanted one, but never found a 99 locally that wasn't ridiculously overpriced. Lots of nice ones on gunbroker for decent prices but after shipping plus paying the FFL here to transfer they get expensive.

I had a Remington model 8 in 300 savage. That was a fun gun for woods carrying. Still the biggest buck I have shot by stalking came with that one.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> If it has a white handle with a black top, it is a pro saw.


While that was mostly true for a time(there was at least one exception) some of the newer model farm ranch saws have white handles to keep us guessing .



turnkey4099 said:


> I have had a 361 and now a 362 and I believe there is now a 363


There's not yet a 363, but it would have been a good way to designate between the early 362 and the newer 362 mtronic, but I guess they couldn't do that as the new versions of the 362 could be had in both standard and electronic carb(mtronic). 
Another one I thought was odd is the husky 550mk2 which is the newest 50cc offering from husky, what's odd to me is they completely redesigned it but left it the same model number as the 550mk1, sure that will/has led to guys getting the wrong part a time or two.
They sure like to keep us guessing.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Yes it is. Have not used it yet, waiting for 12oz. throw bags to arrive. May cut barrel down, but it is balanced now, will try it first.


That's cool, nice zombie apocalypse tool as well lol.


----------



## svk

Well I have to drop that load of aspen this morning then a busy day at work. My youngest son's 13th birthday today and he has requested Italian tonight so we are heading to the italian restaurant in the town southwest of here by 25 miles. I think they are on the 3rd or 4th generation of ownership by the same family. The food is not what it was when I was a kid but it is still very good.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> what's odd to me is they completely redesigned it but left it the same model number


Sometimes companies make no sense. If they had designated it a new model number for the various MK 2 saws they probably could have sold more saws as some guys would just need to have the new model.

But look at what they did in the small saw arena. The 135 and 135 mk2 are totally different saws from different manufacturers.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sometimes companies make no sense. If they had designated it a new model number for the various MK 2 saws they probably could have sold more saws as some guys would just need to have the new model.
> 
> But look at what they did in the small saw arena. The 135 and 135 mk2 are totally different saws from different manufacturers.


Yep, but many of the guys making those decisions make more money in one day than I do in a yr, so what do I know lol.
It was obvious with the 372xtorq they were trying to recover some ground after the 575 had all its issues, much like when ford got rid of the Taurus and then brought it right back.
When I was delivering to grocery stores and management would change they always came up with all sorts of great ideas, but after being in the industry for a a few yrs it was apparent that after they drew an idea out of the hat they threw it back in whether it worked or not, because sure enough the next manager would come up with the same failed idea .


----------



## JustJeff

Second half load of sugar maple. I've been driving around with it like a trophy.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Got my ash tree cut up finally. Needed to be able to drive around to spray my Indian corn. Slightly more than a couple of wheelbarrow loads.  261 and 462 got the call.


----------



## Logger nate

Split up some more of the red fir pile today
Got the wood shed filled
, still have about 7-8 cords to split, might have to build another wood shed, lol. Need to make room, going out tomorrow to get some more. Don’t really need it right now but hate to pass up nice easy access wood.
Any guesses on how many cords in the shed?


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Got my ash tree cut up finally. Needed to be able to drive around to spray my Indian corn. Slightly more than a couple of wheelbarrow loads.  261 and 462 got the call.View attachment 849910
> View attachment 849911


I like your wheelbarrow!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yep, but many of the guys making those decisions make more money in one day than I do in a yr, so what do I know lol.
> It was obvious with the 372xtorq they were trying to recover some ground after the 575 had all its issues, much like when ford got rid of the Taurus and then brought it right back.
> When I was delivering to grocery stores and management would change they always came up with all sorts of great ideas, but after being in the industry for a a few yrs it was apparent that after they drew an idea out of the hat they threw it back in whether it worked or not, because sure enough the next manager would come up with the same failed idea .


Job status/income, common sense, and intelligence do not necessary go hand in hand. Some people earn their way to a successful career while others succeed by luck, nepotism, deceit, or simply being the last man standing even if they had little to nothing to do with that. I would say more than half of the folks in middle management are there simply trying to preserve their jobs with little to no care about putting out the best possible product.

On another hand, you have performance vs profits. Creating a world beating product does not necessarily guarantee successful sales. Look at Mustang vs Camaro. For much of their time competing, the Camaro was the superior vehicle yet the Mustang outsold it in droves and for a time they did not even make Camaros. Also look at the best selling saws....MS170 etc.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> Just out of curiosity, which is preferred, standard carb or electronic carb/mtronic ? And I agree about the 60-70cc for up to 30". My 038 (60cc) has done well on the occassional 30" and I've used a MS 170 on 24" predominately for a season. I don't really need a 90cc. (but I want one).


Wtf! Can an Ms170 even pull a 24" chain?! That must have been slow going. I bought 71cc of husky to use a longer bar than the 14" on my ms180


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Sent the 372xpg off for an undisclosed spa day. Something about a 3S treatment. Should come back thinking it's a 390.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, they never made a fastback Camaro!!!

As I remember the Mustang GT 350s (in the hands of Carrol Shelby) even kicked the Vette's butt at the track!

And in Trans Am racing in the late 60s the Mustangs and Camaros were neck and neck, so it came down to personal preference.

And as good as they were, none of the cars right out of the factory could compete with what we built in our driveways, (it was like comparing a ported saw to an unported saw), and if you did your engine right the street race often depended on who could drive better.

I remember a guy got a brand new 454 Chevelle, and I asked him if he wanted to run my Mustang (a 70 Boss 302 body with a 427 Ford engine in it). He looked at me and asked if I was crazy!

I guestimate my car was running close to 12 flat in the quarter mile with street tires (no drag radials back then). That would still be competitive today, and unlike 99% of the hot rods back then, my car also handled well, with BFG Radial Trans Am's all around.

My current Mustang has the Hp to do it, but I can't get the traction in 1st and 2nd. My best street runs (according to my G-Tech) are in the mid 12s. It corners better than the older Mustangs, but the older ones launched better, and all the new cars seem to need "launch/traction" control to match it.


----------



## JustJeff

Unloaded the sugar maple for another layer on the stack. I look forward to burning these chunks in winter of 21-22!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> Wtf! Can an Ms170 even pull a 24" chain?! That must have been slow going. I bought 71cc of husky to use a longer bar than the 14" on my ms180


Actually, I put a 36" B&C on it. Naw just kidding. It had only a 14" bar on it. But you start with the saw at the top and cut until the bar tip is a little buried and is vertical. Then you go horizontal with the bar and follow it down the kerf.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> ....
> On another hand, you have performance vs profits. Creating a world beating product does not necessarily guarantee successful sales.... Also look at the best selling saws....MS170 etc.


You Dissing my MS 170?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Split up some more of the red fir pile todayView attachment 849909
> Got the wood shed filledView attachment 849913
> , still have about 7-8 cords to split, might have to build another wood shed, lol. Need to make room, going out tomorrow to get some more. Don’t really need it right now but hate to pass up nice easy access wood.
> Any guesses on how many cords in the shed?View attachment 849912


I'll go 3.5-4 Nate.
Nice you could split in the shadow of the pile .


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Sent the 372xpg off for an undisclosed spa day. Something about a 3S treatment. Should come back thinking it's a 390.


So did you ever take it out of the box lol.
It will be a beast when you get it back.
I had my ported 372xt out the other day, I had to cut the limbs off a 4" branch, there was no fuel in the 241 and I didn't want to go grab another saw so...


LondonNeil said:


> Wtf! Can an Ms170 even pull a 24" chain?! That must have been slow going. I bought 71cc of husky to use a longer bar than the 14" on my ms180


Gotta get that 24" Piltz kit .
Did you get the 71cc saw yet.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Unloaded the sugar maple for another layer on the stack. I look forward to burning these chunks in winter of 21-22!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



How you liking stacking them that way.
I was thinking it would be neat if you could do a 1 cord stack, then if someone wanted to buy one you could say, there it is.
Speaking of those stacks, where's @U&A at these days.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Lots of nice ones on gunbroker for decent prices but after shipping plus paying the FFL here to transfer they get expensive.


And they're registered then .
I need an early 1100 receiver or one set up for skeet or with a slug barrel and composites if anyone has one or knows of one, I have a dealer I can have it sent to if needed.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> How you liking stacking them that way.
> I was thinking it would be neat if you could do a 1 cord stack, then if someone wanted to buy one you could say, there it is.
> Speaking of those stacks, where's @U&A at these days.



Been busy with a new job. Iv been watching the tread just have not been posting. 

Them stacks are time consuming and IMO are only necessary when truly needed. 

Im trying a different stack right now to see if i can avoid doing the german bee hive.

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Been busy with a new job. Iv been watching the tread just have not been posting.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


What's up bud.
Same company, or what.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> So did you ever take it out of the box lol.
> It will be a beast when you get it back.


I took the snow covers, tools and manuals out before it left. But no never been fueled. 

Now I need 261-vw but Stihls proud of them 8 Benjamins from canada. Might see about a 550xpg when Hlsupply has them on sale again in October.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> What's up bud.
> Same company, or what.



Nope.

Entirely different gig. Been welding for over 15 years. I absolutely love it. But the place i was was full of toxic people. I had to get out of the stressful environment. Was affecting my health. 

Hope all is well for you and your wonderful family Brett. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> Unloaded the sugar maple for another layer on the stack. I look forward to burning these chunks in winter of 21-22!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



You still adding to that stack to make the full “wood house” or is that as high as you go?

Looks good[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> And they're registered then .
> I need an early 1100 receiver or one set up for skeet or with a slug barrel and composites if anyone has one or knows of one, I have a dealer I can have it sent to if needed.


If registered guns become an issue then we’ve all got problems. I’d like to see gun confiscation happen considering the vast majority of police and military would be on our side. 

Like my flag says, come and take it.


----------



## saxman

svk said:


> If registered guns become an issue then we’ve all got problems. I’d like to see gun confiscation happen considering the vast majority of police and military would be on our side.
> 
> Like my flag says, come and take it.



I truly hope your right. I always thought that police and military officers would resign before carrying out unconstitutional orders. I’m afraid it won’t be 100%. Some of them will try and say they were following orders. That didn’t work out for some in Nuremberg, Germany in 1945. I hope we don’t have to find out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

U&A said:


> You still adding to that stack to make the full “wood house” or is that as high as you go?
> 
> Looks good[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I'll build a roof from here. I'm not using a ladder to stack wood.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'll go 3.5-4 Nate.
> Nice you could split in the shadow of the pile .


Good guess buddy!! 




U&A said:


> Nope.
> 
> Entirely different gig. Been welding for over 15 years. I absolutely love it. But the place i was was full of toxic people. I had to get out of the stressful environment. Was affecting my health.
> 
> Hope all is well for you and your wonderful family Brett.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Congrats on the new job! Hope it works out well for you! Been contemplating a similar change.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> Good guess buddy!! View attachment 849992
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hope it works out well for you! Been contemplating a similar change.



I have not been this stress free and HAPPY in a long time. Im Taking less money hourly, driving further and working a tad more hours and im jist so happy and loving life right now. 

Hope your search goes well man. Good luck Mr. Nate.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Logger nate said:


> Good guess buddy!! View attachment 849992
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hope it works out well for you! Been contemplating a similar change.


That's kool. I don't have to figure nothing. My 4.97 cords is a wee bit shy of the 7 I burned last year.


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> I have not been this stress free and HAPPY in a long time. Im Taking less money hourly, driving further and working a tad more hours and im jist so happy and loving life right now.
> 
> Hope your search goes well man. Good luck Mr. Nate.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


That’s great!! Glad to hear that! 
Thanks! Very similar, other options I have would be less pay and more driving and or camping out at job site too.


----------



## U&A

Logger nate said:


> That’s great!! Glad to hear that!
> Thanks! Very similar, other options I have would be less pay and more driving and or camping out at job site too.



Funny how it worked. 

The more money i made going up the ladder in the world of welding the less happy i was. 

That old saying we all know is kinda right.

Take the leap if the new job is secure. If your not happy GET OUT! I promise it will make you feel better 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

saxman said:


> I truly hope your right. I always thought that police and military officers would resign before carrying out unconstitutional orders. I’m afraid it won’t be 100%. Some of them will try and say they were following orders. That didn’t work out for some in Nuremberg, Germany in 1945. I hope we don’t have to find out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is America though. A large enough chunk of the population is aware enough to not let that happen.


----------



## sean donato

I currently share a building with our local PD. Not many of them, including the chief would be ok with confiscations of our guns. But there are a few that would arrest their mother if told to do so. Messed up world we live in.


----------



## saxman

sean donato said:


> I currently share a building with our local PD. Not many of them, including the chief would be ok with confiscations of our guns. But there are a few that would arrest their mother if told to do so. Messed up world we live in.



That’s what I’m afraid of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

U&A said:


> Funny how it worked.
> 
> The more money i made going up the ladder in the world of welding the less happy i was.
> 
> That old saying we all know is kinda right.
> 
> Take the leap if the new job is secure. If your not happy GET OUT! I promise it will make you feel better
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thanks


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If registered guns become an issue then we’ve all got problems. I’d like to see gun confiscation happen considering the vast majority of police and military would be on our side.
> 
> Like my flag says, come and take it.


I agree, but those with them will most likely be the hope anyone would have if that did happen.
That being said, I read a story where people took the gold of those who had oppressed them and then walked away .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Good guess buddy!! View attachment 849992
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hope it works out well for you! Been contemplating a similar change.


 glad I got something right today lol.
I figured it would be close, I was gonna say 3.75, but I wasn't sure on the height and the angle of the roof.
You made it easier than a lot of the pictures with a pile of rounds in a field asking the same question .

Sounds like you still want to do it. If you do it in good conscious whether it seems to be a good thing or bad, it will all work out in the end.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Funny how it worked.
> 
> The more money i made going up the ladder in the world of welding the less happy i was.
> 
> That old saying we all know is kinda right.
> 
> Take the leap if the new job is secure. If your not happy GET OUT! I promise it will make you feel better
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Are they hiring, and would I have to wear a mask .


----------



## turnkey4099

3 days but only 2.5 hours each, and I have the big willow pretty much licked. It has 2 main stems. , the big one will be around 30". finished cutting/stcking the brush off of the smaller stem (about 24") and had it all ready to buck. Off to the truck to get the 362 with 20" bar. WTF!! How can one load up a 441 with 32" bar and not recognize it is the wrong saw!! Ah well, I was pushing my limit by then anyway and the bucking will be a good way to start the next work session. Looks like it will go around 2 cord.

Off to Jim's small locust scrounge in the morning. I'll pick up a small load of logs but they are only 5 to 8" diameter then go around with Jim to mark the trees he wants out near the house. His wife seems to getting her way more and more. I'm down to a very selective cutting.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Split up some more of the red fir pile todayView attachment 849909
> Got the wood shed filledView attachment 849913
> , still have about 7-8 cords to split, might have to build another wood shed, lol. Need to make room, going out tomorrow to get some more. Don’t really need it right now but hate to pass up nice easy access wood.
> Any guesses on how many cords in the shed?View attachment 849912


3.75 cords in the shed Nate.


----------



## svk

63 degrees on its way to a cloudy 70 degrees. 

My plan is to work up about a cord and a quarter of aspen today from my neighbors yard. Looks like I’m going to have to wheelbarrow all of it out to the driveway so that will extend the project by a bit but it’s a gravel trail and it’s downhill so just will take time. 

Although I do have a couple other trees that are standing dead along the road that I could drop as well and save those wheelbarrow trees for another day. We’ll see.


----------



## JustJeff

I really have a strong dislike for wheelbarrows. However I was at a friend's last week and used his which looks like a regular wheelbarrow but with 2 wheels on the front. Wouldn't be much good on a goat path but it was the cat's PJs to wheel through the yard.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I really have a strong dislike for wheelbarrows. However I was at a friend's last week and used his which looks like a regular wheelbarrow but with 2 wheels on the front. Wouldn't be much good on a goat path but it was the cat's PJs to wheel through the yard.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Those are awesome for moving stuff across lawns/smooth paths etc.


----------



## svk

Feast your eyes on this! @dancan

Standing dead white spruce. All the needles are gone so it’s been dead for at least a year. And it’s not too heavily limbed so it should split easily

Even better it’s right along the road at my neighbors.


----------



## MustangMike

What scares me is the rate we are allowing students and others to be brainwashed through our education system and the internet (the results are bias), especially when the internet has replaced encyclopedias.

The change is happening very rapidly, and the Supreme court has not properly backed the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> glad I got something right today lol.
> I figured it would be close, I was gonna say 3.75, but I wasn't sure on the height and the angle of the roof.
> You made it easier than a lot of the pictures with a pile of rounds in a field asking the same question .
> 
> Sounds like you still want to do it. If you do it in good conscious whether it seems to be a good thing or bad, it will all work out in the end.


Lol, I was just curious what you guys would guess, I’m usually way off when I guess, lol.

Thanks Brett, guess that’s the problem I don’t feel right about leaving after I told them I’d stick around after they agreed to some changes.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> What scares me is the rate we are allowing students and others to be brainwashed through our education system and the internet (the results are bias), especially when the internet has replaced encyclopedias.
> 
> The change is happening very rapidly, and the Supreme court has not properly backed the 2nd Amendment.


The media bias is bad, but the teacher indoctrination is a much more glaring problem IMO. 

On the flip side, a lot of people “see the light” when they start paying taxes. And there are a lot of people who know they are being lied to but don’t publicly admit it as they don’t owlish to be called names.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> 63 degrees on its way to a cloudy 70 degrees.
> 
> My plan is to work up about a cord and a quarter of aspen today from my neighbors yard. Looks like I’m going to have to wheelbarrow all of it out to the driveway so that will extend the project by a bit but it’s a gravel trail and it’s downhill so just will take time.
> 
> Although I do have a couple other trees that are standing dead along the road that I could drop as well and save those wheelbarrow trees for another day. We’ll see.


PICS of the wheelbarrow loads or it didn't happen.


----------



## MustangMike

"Man up" and use a real wheelbarrow!!! Balance is key, but a one wheel will go so many places a 2 wheel will not!

If you practice, you will get good with it!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> "Man up" and use a real wheelbarrow!!! Balance is key, but a one wheel will go so many places a 2 wheel will not!
> 
> If you practice, you will get good with it!



Since you're being so dramatic, I'll use a real wheelbarrow when you use a real saw .
My two wheeled unit will go thru any opening that's 36" wide, as long as the ground isn't to un-level, if it is I probably wouldn't want to use a wheelbarrow anyway and would use my arborist cart and I'd haul logs, rounds or blocks if needed.
What works for one doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I really have a strong dislike for wheelbarrows. However I was at a friend's last week and used his which looks like a regular wheelbarrow but with 2 wheels on the front. Wouldn't be much good on a goat path but it was the cat's PJs to wheel through the yard.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Me too, but I've had my two wheeled unit for around 18yrs and it's great. I have had to make a few repairs, but it's done a lot of work and if it wasn't for the Kubota it would do a lot more, I like that 4 wheeled Japanese wheelbarrow the best .


----------



## svk

17 rounds delivered so far (some rolled out of the pic I think) , 2-3 at a time with wheelbarrow pictured. This is a Sears model from the 70’s. The handles need some BLO since I’ve been storing it outside under my awning versus it’s first 40 years indoors.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 17 rounds delivered so far (some rolled out of the pic I think) , 2-3 at a time with wheelbarrow pictured. This is a Sears model from the 70’s. The handles need some BLO since I’ve been storing it outside under my awning versus it’s first 40 years indoors.
> 
> View attachment 850085
> View attachment 850086


Nice work, way to get after it.


----------



## svk

Well, after the first quarter cord I’m going to say the Super Splitter is a far superior tool to the X series IMO. And you guys know how much I like the X-25




Buffed the rust off real nice too. 



Before pic


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well, after the first quarter cord I’m going to say the Super Splitter is a far superior tool to the X series IMO. And you guys know how much I like the X-25
> 
> View attachment 850090
> 
> 
> Buffed the rust off real nice too.
> View attachment 850091
> 
> 
> Before pic
> View attachment 850092


Which one is that.
I have the 25 and the 27, been slugging a few reds with the 27 lately. Last night I popped a few splits off a large red oak round I noodled after busting it open where it was cut . I didn't plan on splitting anything by hand as I smashed my pointer finger between a block and the back of the splitter when I was moving the block from the bucket, I knew better than putting my hand there. Te good thing is I can now bend that joint to 90 degrees again.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Which one is that.
> I have the 25 and the 27, been slugging a few reds with the 27 lately. Last night I popped a few splits off a large red oak round I noodled after busting it open where it was cut . I didn't plan on splitting anything by hand as I smashed my pointer finger between a block and the back of the splitter when I was moving the block from the bucket, I knew better than putting my hand there. Te good thing is I can now bend that joint to 90 degrees again.


I’m referring to the super splitting axe. 

For general splitting I prefer the X-25 to the X-27 as although the 27 has a bit more ummpph for full power swings, the 25 just feels better. But the SSA definitely has more power than either of them IMO.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’m referring to the super splitting axe.
> 
> For general splitting I prefer the X-25 to the X-27 as although the 27 has a bit more ummpph for full power swings, the 25 just feels better. But the SSA definitely has more power than either of them IMO.


I don't know what one that is, the bigger one?


----------



## svk

The one in the sheath. The big boy is the 8 lb isocore maul.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The one in the sheath. The big boy is the 8 lb isocore maul.


Okay, what's the difference in that one.
Guess I need to buy another one lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Okay, what's the difference in that one.
> Guess I need to buy another one lol.


SSA was Fiskars main splitting axe prior to offering the X series of splitting tools. I don’t know when they did the changeover but when I got more active on this site in 2013, guys were already full bore on the X-27. So they haven’t been made in years although they’ll still show up for sale occasionally on marketplace or CL.


----------



## svk

YMMV, I prefer the SSA as did someone else on here who has both. Philbert has both and prefers the X-27

X-25 left and SSA right. For reference the x-25 and 27 have the same head.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Philbert has both and prefers the X-27


_Not exactly_ what I said. I like them both; both good; one or the other will excel in certain situations or types of wood. Longer handle models will appeal to taller guys, or those who spilt on the ground. Etc. Same thing with the wedge shape. *Sometimes, I prefer steel wedges and a sledge, or a hydraulic splitter!*





Fiskars 28" and 36" Side-By-Side Comparison


I know - Just what we need: another Fiskars thread! Part 1 - (Mostly) Objective Comparison I have an older (2+ years) version of the Fiskars Super Splitter Axe, which I really like, but believe that it is different from the newer, X-25 model. I laid it out side by side with a new Fiskars X-27...




www.arboristsite.com





What I _really_ concluded is that they all perform _much_ better with wood grain veneer handles, instead of that composite plastic sh*t!





Fiskars X27 What a Piece of Plastic


I think a lot of the negative post are reaction to the outrageous posts about how great they are. They do work well on some wood, but are no better than most axes of the same weight. What I don't understand is why folks don't seem to notice the terrible vibrations from the handle, and the claims...




www.arboristsite.com










Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

U&A said:


> Funny how it worked.
> 
> The more money i made going up the ladder in the world of welding the less happy i was.
> 
> That old saying we all know is kinda right.
> 
> Take the leap if the new job is secure. If your not happy GET OUT! I promise it will make you feel better
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Good on you man. A little over a year ago, I found myself in a similar situation. After 20 years of dealing with a deteriorating situation, I packed up my tools and drove off without so much as even stopping to flip everyone the bird. Best move I ever made.


----------



## MustangMike

I think to fully appreciate the X-27 you have to have a splitting style that puts good speed on it. Speed results in high energy with a light head.

If instead you use more strength than speed, you will prefer the heavier head that do more work at the lower speed.

I can't split everything with an X-27, but I'm often surprised what I can split with it. Technique and accuracy are also important. If you can't hit the same place twice, or walk a line across the wood, you will be at a disadvantage.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking wheelbarrow SVK.

I do so many things with a one wheel wheelbarrow that I could not do with a two wheel, like threading the needle on wooded paths, etc. So once you get good with the one wheel, there is just no reason to have 2! Not good on uneven ground, not good on narrow paths, etc.!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve never had a wheelbarrow, I have a garden cart. I’ve used wheelbarrows.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> 3 days but only 2.5 hours each, and I have the big willow pretty much licked. It has 2 main stems. , the big one will be around 30". finished cutting/stcking the brush off of the smaller stem (about 24") and had it all ready to buck. Off to the truck to get the 362 with 20" bar. WTF!! How can one load up a 441 with 32" bar and not recognize it is the wrong saw!! Ah well, I was pushing my limit by then anyway and the bucking will be a good way to start the next work session. Looks like it will go around 2 cord.
> 
> Off to Jim's small locust scrounge in the morning. I'll pick up a small load of logs but they are only 5 to 8" diameter then go around with Jim to mark the trees he wants out near the house. His wife seems to getting her way more and more. I'm down to a very selective cutting.



Well, that was interesting. We went around marking trees. The small overcrowded ones down in the ravine he doesn't want touched but then marked 3 very nice about 18" trees out in the open and not crowded for removal. . I did load get a small load of "logs" (4-8" diameter). Had to rig cable to pull one up the slope. Then loaded anoth small pile and saw another full length (about 20') one needing pulled up. Too tired to move my cabling set up to another anchor for that one. I'll probably go back next week and finish that area. 

I don't know about the 3 big trees he marked. It'll a real PIA rigging cabling to pull small sections up...but then I am after the work more than I am the wood so why am i bit**ing?


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> _Not exactly_ what I said. I like them both; both good; one or the other will excel in certain situations or types of wood. Longer handle models will appeal to taller guys, or those who spilt on the ground. Etc. Same thing with the wedge shape. *Sometimes, I prefer steel wedges and a sledge, or a hydraulic splitter!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskars 28" and 36" Side-By-Side Comparison
> 
> 
> I know - Just what we need: another Fiskars thread! Part 1 - (Mostly) Objective Comparison I have an older (2+ years) version of the Fiskars Super Splitter Axe, which I really like, but believe that it is different from the newer, X-25 model. I laid it out side by side with a new Fiskars X-27...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I _really_ concluded is that they all perform _much_ better with wood grain veneer handles, instead of that composite plastic sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskars X27 What a Piece of Plastic
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the negative post are reaction to the outrageous posts about how great they are. They do work well on some wood, but are no better than most axes of the same weight. What I don't understand is why folks don't seem to notice the terrible vibrations from the handle, and the claims...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 850114
> 
> View attachment 850115
> 
> 
> Philbert


the original Finish unicorn!


----------



## svk

Finnish.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Finnished


Lol.
Thanks for explaining the difference, I'll keep an eye out for one,unless @Philbert wants to sell his .
Do they have a lifetime warranty like the newer ones do.


----------



## svk

Not sure on that.


----------



## LondonNeil

the x series warranty is 5 years over here. they must know us Bits have harder wood and bigger muscles  or maybe worse aim!


----------



## MustangMike

I currently have 3 X-27s. One at home, one at the cabin and one stays in the truck. Been using them for years and I have a healthy swing, and have not broken one yet. The only other hand held splitters I did not break had metal handles.


----------



## Logger nate

Love the X27! Another load from the red fir cream patch today. Sure nice to have help. All I had to do was guide the 462 to the next cut and it did the work . It mostly kept up with the 2 guys loading. My buddy big Scott did the falling today.


----------



## svk

Rain tonight so no wood cutting. 

Tomorrow morning I just need to decide if I’m going after storm trees or yard trees.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Love the X27! Another load from the red fir cream patch today. Sure nice to have help. All I had to do was guide the 462 to the next cut and it did the work . It mostly kept up with the 2 guys loading. My buddy big Scott did the falling today.View attachment 850176
> View attachment 850177
> View attachment 850178



There‘s a special place in my heart for that type of forest, we have similar.


----------



## sean donato

Any of you guys try the Wilton maul? It's a heavy bugger, but works well. They have (had, mine is years old now the money part may no longer be true.) a free replacement and $200.00 guarantee if you break the handle. The factory edge isnt the best, but once I pit my own grind on it it was great, compared to the other mauls I've owned. At the time I bought it, I never even knew fiskers made a maul.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Any of you guys try the Wilton maul?



Like this? Or something vintage?


----------



## mountainguyed67

I found this in my search too, never tried one.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Like this? Or something vintage?
> 
> View attachment 850213



Yep that's the one. Its heavy but I like it. And I'm not a "good shot" lol. Havent been able to break the handle yet.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Any of you guys try the Wilton maul? It's a heavy bugger, but works well. They have (had, mine is years old now the money part may no longer be true.) a free replacement and $200.00 guarantee if you break the handle. The factory edge isnt the best, but once I pit my own grind on it it was great, compared to the other mauls I've owned. At the time I bought it, I never even knew fiskers made a maul.


I have a review on the 6 lb Wilton maul somewhere on here. Decent tool.


----------



## sean donato

Guess my question for you would be, do you still use it? As I've never owned a fiskers maul/axe I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## MustangMike

Today I had a real big saw on my little tiny bench!!!

After I got done putting a new starter rope, pawls, and a tune up on a MS 460 I also modded the muffler and removed the carb limiters … I just can't help myself!

Then I broke out the Big Boy … the first time I've worked on a MS-880!

I was hoping it just needed a tune up, like his 460, but was not to be. Piston is scored on the muffler side, hopefully the jug will clean up!


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Guess my question for you would be, do you still use it? As I've never owned a fiskers maul/axe I have nothing to compare it to.


I donated it to a fundraiser on here back when they used to have those. Either @Ronaldo or @hoskvarna won it. 

It wasn’t a bad tool but more or less was no better than the 6lb True Temper I already had.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Today I had a real big saw on my little tiny bench!!!
> 
> After I got done putting a new starter rope, pawls, and a tune up on a MS 460 I also modded the muffler and removed the carb limiters … I just can't help myself!
> 
> Then I broke out the Big Boy … the first time I've worked on a MS-880!
> 
> I was hoping it just needed a tune up, like his 460, but was not to be. Piston is scored on the muffler side, hopefully the jug will clean up!


You crossed a dangerous line there Mike. I can imagine you’ll have two or three of your own within the year now.


----------



## svk

Had a successful varmint removal project. Gull darn ground hog had plunged holes all over my lawn, completely filled in my outhouse hole and had done a lot of excavation under the shed too. He had been around for a few years, not sure why he turned destructive this year.


----------



## svk

It’s about 70 degrees, super high humidity, and it rained last night so I’m thinking I’m not going to do wood this morning. We’ll see if a few more cups of coffee brightens my mood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Doing the obligatory cousins kids birthday party after church. Hope to keep it short.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I found this in my search too, never tried one.


'_Wood Grenade_'. Several versions. There is a reason why they need a provocative photo, and catchy name, to promote them.






homemade wedges


Here is a cool wedge I found, anyone ever seen one?




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## woodchip rookie

Im like 60 pages behind but I'm not reading all that. Just checking in. Been riding about every day.


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Doing the obligatory cousins kids birthday party after church. Hope to keep it short.


That was one benefit of the whole quarantine. A whole lot less stuff to attend where you really should have been there but really didn’t want to. 

I’m related to some really good people. Some are “shirt off your back” people and others are “help you hide the body” folks (please don’t read into that as me needing to hide any bodies). But honestly I don’t care for large group events with them because many of them don’t interact very well with each other.


----------



## djg james

I sold the last load of my Cherry a couple of days so I thought I'd run by the log yard this morning to see what the latest inventory is. No Cherry. I couldn't drive the long 2 miles and come home empty handed, so I loaded up the Mulberry limbs that where there. Cut and split and ended up with a little over 2 rows in my trailer.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> I sold the last load of my Cherry a couple of days so I thought I'd run by the log yard this morning to see what the latest inventory is. No Cherry. I couldn't drive the long 2 miles and come home empty handed, so I loaded up the Mulberry limbs that where there. Cut and split and ended up with a little over 2 rows in my trailer.View attachment 850346


That yellow wood rates right up there with some of the oaks.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> That yellow wood rates right up there with some of the oaks.


I rate it higher than oak. More like Bk. Locust. I'm done firewood cutting for the year, but if I run onto some Locust, Mulberry or Cherry, I'll grab it before it gets burnt. I'll find some room somewhere for it.


----------



## svk

It’s not warm but very humid and I’ve got a couple hours free here so am splitting some balsam that blew down in last fall and this spring’s wet snow. It’s good for fire pit use and also for burning out stumps, which I have several in the yard. About two days of burning reduces the stump to nothing and we move the benches to wherever the fire is and do s’mores and dogs over the coals. Multitasking lol. 

I’m dripping wet but taking multiple breaks to cool down with lots of liquids.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> '_Wood Grenade_'. Several versions. There is a reason why they need a provocative photo, and catchy name, to promote them.



Ha ha.
Yeah. It doesn’t look like it’d be effective, and I don’t hear any positive personal accounts about them.


----------



## farmer steve

Scrounged this out of the patch today.


----------



## svk

Got about a half cord split up and since I had let the balsam sit for several months, I only got a minimal amount of sap on myself. Heading to town now, scrounged up a free topper.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I’m related to some really good people. Some are “shirt off your back” people and others are “help you hide the body” folks (please don’t read into that as me needing to hide any bodies). But honestly I don’t care for large group events with them because many of them don’t interact very well with each other.


There was a good mix of both but its all about the kids.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That was one benefit of the whole quarantine. A whole lot less stuff to attend where you really should have been there but really didn’t want to.
> 
> I’m related to some really good people. Some are “shirt off your back” people and others are “help you hide the body” folks (please don’t read into that as me needing to hide any bodies). But honestly I don’t care for large group events with them because many of them don’t interact very well with each other.


So you guys got them all taken care of .


----------



## dancan

Well , took a bit to catch up .
Was thinking about y'all today at a thrift store while I was staring at some bowling balls wondering about burn time and btu's .
Y'all done run off the Kiwi while I was away 
1 wheel wheelbarrows are more nimble .
Nate , you may have bigger trees but my crawdads are bigger , they're called lobstahs Lol
Arbor carts are awesome .
Spruce is still awesome .
X25 is awesome .
Black spruce for the win !


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I found this in my search too, never tried one.
> 
> View attachment 850214



They work well till you break the tit







Err , I meant to say Tip ...


----------



## dancan

dancan said:


> Well , took a bit to catch up .
> Was thinking about y'all today at a thrift store while I was staring at some bowling balls wondering about burn time and btu's .
> Y'all done run off the Kiwi while I was away
> 1 wheel wheelbarrows are more nimble .
> Nate , you may have bigger trees but my crawdads are bigger , they're called lobstahs Lol
> Arbor carts are awesome .
> Spruce is still awesome .
> X25 is awesome .
> Black spruce for the win !



Forgot about SkullBucket , awesome .


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> (please don’t read into that as me needing to hide any bodies).



Chipper 1 thinks you don’t have any bodies to hide because you’ve already taken care of it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> That yellow wood rates right up there with some of the oaks.



Around here people don’t let them grow natural, they cut them off a few feet above the fork (every year). Those branches burn really fast, that knowledge turns people off on the idea of burning big pieces. So they’re not thought of as firewood.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Daughters bf came over and swapped out a fuse box for me in the shed. I went out to plug in the air compressor and the lights came on...


----------



## Logger nate

Forgot to add this earlier, scrounged up some huckleberrys and peace and quite last weekend 

Ground seems to be getting harder than it used to be, lol.
Oh and it’s a good thing it’s a Ford......


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Forgot to add this earlier, scrounged up some huckleberrys and peace and quite last weekend View attachment 850448
> 
> Ground seems to be getting harder than it used to be, lol.
> Oh and it’s a good thing it’s a Ford......View attachment 850450


I wanna see the ramps you used, or do you have a "loading dock" into the hill.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I wanna see the ramps you used, or do you have a "loading dock" into the hill.


“Loading dock”


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> “Loading dock”  View attachment 850462


I like it.
How far you hauling it.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I like it.
> How far you hauling it.


About a mile, my son is leveling a spot for a metal building for his in-laws with it. Had to take out a couple trees

Push the stumps out and move about 6’ of material on the high side to level it out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Why not push the tree over before you cut the leverage off? Or the blade doesn’t go high enough to make a difference?


----------



## DSW

Love struck.




Logger nate said:


> Oh and it’s a good thing it’s a Ford......View attachment 850450


----------



## farmer steve

Get tons of stuff from Penn State on crop growing but this caught my eye the other day. Maybe I can learn to file a chain.  








Proper Chainsaw Sharpening Techniques


Learn about sharpening chainsaws during this webinar.




extension.psu.edu


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why not push the tree over before you cut the leverage off? Or the blade doesn’t go high enough to make a difference?


It wouldn’t do it. And yeah blade wouldn’t go high enough. Left stumps high for that reason but still had to push a lot of dirt out from around them to get them out. Also there was a main power line going down the hill next to the tress (and the service line behind them and the house on the other side) so wanted to have more precise control of where they fell.


----------



## djg james

I'm cleaning off my drive of all the odds and ends. I put a newer chain on and sharpened. The old one was becoming toothless and cut to the right. Someone here mentioned having a saw too that cut to the right on bigger rounds. Thought that was just me. I file every gas refill or sooner if it need it. This chain I had gotten one side shorter than the other and the other side was filed ant a sharper angle. So it's understandable why it cut the way it did.
But the newer chain is even but it's cutting funny. When you start out on a piece of wood and not up against the pawls(?), the chain just glides across the surface like it's not grabbing. Feels like when you put a chain on backwards (not that I've ever done that). When you press down hard it digs in and throws out big chips. If up against the spikes, there's no problem. It cuts fine. Also it won't cut from the underside. Feels like you've hit a rock. And I've sharpened four times. Being newer, don't think I've ever knocked down the depth gauges, but if it's throwing out big chips, isn't it too soon? Not the best shot. Any ideas?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> About a mile, my son is leveling a spot for a metal building for his in-laws with it. Had to take out a couple treesView attachment 850492
> View attachment 850493
> Push the stumps out and move about 6’ of material on the high side to level it out.View attachment 850494


Should have used a sloping back cut so it couldn't fall towards the power line  .
Nice work .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I'm cleaning off my drive of all the odds and ends. I put a newer chain on and sharpened. The old one was becoming toothless and cut to the right. Someone here mentioned having a saw too that cut to the right on bigger rounds. Thought that was just me. I file every gas refill or sooner if it need it. This chain I had gotten one side shorter than the other and the other side was filed ant a sharper angle. So it's understandable why it cut the way it did.
> But the newer chain is even but it's cutting funny. When you start out on a piece of wood and not up against the pawls(?), the chain just glides across the surface like it's not grabbing. Feels like when you put a chain on backwards (not that I've ever done that). When you press down hard it digs in and throws out big chips. If up against the spikes, there's no problem. It cuts fine. Also it won't cut from the underside. Feels like you've hit a rock. And I've sharpened four times. Being newer, don't think I've ever knocked down the depth gauges, but if it's throwing out big chips, isn't it too soon? Not the best shot. Any ideas?
> View attachment 850583


If that were my chain I'd start with grinding the huge shark fins(safety bumpers) off it .
Then I would use a progressive raker gauge to set the rakers.
It also looks as though you need to lower your file to increase the hook a bit.
I like to run my chains much tighter than many also, and I tighten it before sharpening a chain on the saw.
It looks as though the bar could use being dressed which involves removing the burr from the sides and truing the surface the chain rides on to 90 degrees in relation to the sides of the bar.
Some pictures of the chain from the top and the other side will help us to diagnose it more accurately, but what I said should keep you busy for a while lol.
Sometimes buying a new chain is quicker, here's some I just snagged up even though I normally run 050, hard to resist for the price.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> . . . the chain just glides across the surface like it's not grabbing.


The parts of the reduced kickback, tie strap bumpers that align with the depth gauges have to be taken down with the depth gauges when sharpening. If they are higher, the chain will cut like the depth gauges are too high: i.e. skipping over the wood without digging in. The bumpers on that chain look inconsistent in the photo. I would also check the heights of each depth gauge ('raker') with a depth gauge measuring tool (any kind) to start. See if that makes a difference.




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I would try the chain with a different bar first, sounds like your bar is not in good shape.


----------



## MustangMike

My next door neighbor is throwing this out! I think it is much too cool to go to scrap.

If anyone is interested, and willing to PU or pay transportation, please let me know as it will not last long.


----------



## djg james

Thanks everyone, I'm in for a short break. Only have an hour or so left and am trying to get done before the heat really kicks in. Soaked. I'll have more questions later and better photos. That's the only 20" bar (72 DL) that I have.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

djg james said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm in for a short break. Only have an hour or so left and am trying to get done before the heat really kicks in. Soaked. I'll have more questions later and better photos. That's the only 20" bar (72 DL) that I have.


Don't run your fingers along that bar. It needs attention as said above.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Just a share pic.


----------



## LondonNeil

Worn bar, or wrong gauge bar, chain tipping over in the groove, is a possible. Tighten the chain, does it then cut?

Hook looks good to me (it's semi chisel chipper, it won't have much hook).

Ps....I know get less about chains then chipper, Philbert, Mustang.... Or just about any of the regular guys here.... I'm probably wrong


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Hook looks good to me (it's semi chisel chipper, it won't have much hook).
> 
> Ps....I know get less about chains then chipper, Philbert, Mustang.... Or just about any of the regular guys here.... I'm probably wrong


It is semi!, as all the chains are that I have seen with those huge shark fins are . One of the ways to make a semi chisel chain cut much faster it to add more hook, but you have to watch how much you take the rakers down as it will chatter if you knock them down too much after adding hook.
Sometimes those who have fresh eyes can help those who have "trained" eyes.
This is a semi-chisel chain with the safety bumpers cut off, not bad for a little farm ranch saw in black locust.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Just a share pic.View attachment 850611


What's it standing on, a pile of "chips" .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> The parts of the reduced kickback, tie strap bumpers that align with the depth gauges have to be taken down with the depth gauges when sharpening. If they are higher, the chain will cut like the depth gauges are too high: i.e. skipping over the wood without digging in. The bumpers on that chain look inconsistent in the photo. I would also check the heights of each depth gauge ('raker') with a depth gauge measuring tool (any kind) to start. See if that makes a difference.
> View attachment 850596
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


I'm pretty sure they are all there, they are just difficult to see, that's part of the reason I asked for more pictures.


----------



## MustangMike

After Philbert posted that close up, looks like your chain is shot. Was likely installed too tight or run w/o bar lube, the bottom of the chain is worn. It will not cut straight.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> What's it standing on, a pile of "chips" .


Looks like corn chips. Baiting is illegal, I just feed. No Deer hunting for me any longer. Trail cameras have come a long ways, send pictures to your cell phone, can also use them for security.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Looks like corn chips. Baiting is illegal, I just feed. No Deer hunting for me any longer. Trail cameras have come a long ways, send pictures to your cell phone, can also use them for security.


You been running that 404 chain making corn chips .


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> After Philbert posted that close up, looks like your chain is shot.


Sure, blame it on Philbert . . . .

Working with disaster, non-profit, frugal types for many years, I have cut a lot of wood with chains that are 'shot'; worn bars, worn sprockets; worn everything. Not ideal. And not what the chain or saw manufacturers would recommend. Not necessarily the most efficient way to cut. But still above 'Redneck' improvisations (apologize to any Rednecks who are offended). Also, cut a lot of wood with those dreaded, reduced kickback bumpers.

Bottom line is that you can still cut wood if you pay attention to the basics:
- Get the top and bottom cutting edges sharp;
- Make all cutters the same (angles, lengths, etc.);
- Pay attention to the depth gauges ('rakers').

Some chains will have damage that will have to be removed or repaired. Some bars will need attention. Sprockets need to be replaced eventually. It helps if you know what these things are _supposed_ to look like. That was the whole idea behind my _'Challenge Chain' _thread:





Philbert's Chain Salvage Challenge


Philbert’s Chain Salvage Challenge (*NOTE: several original links to this thread were lost. I have tried to replace some of the information. Links and photos embedded in some of these image rich threads may also have been lost) In another thread, I made some kind of comment like, “most chains...




www.arboristsite.com





BTW @chipper1 , I refer to those STIHL chains, above, as having _whale-tail_ style bumpers; the old Carlton (and some Tri-Link) chains had the _shark-fin_ style bumpers. Completely different aquatic creatures:



Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> After Philbert posted that close up, looks like your chain is shot. Was likely installed too tight or run w/o bar lube, the bottom of the chain is worn. It will not cut straight.


I've sharpened many that were a lot worse, I'm talking .040" burr on the bottom of the chain .
Although it's certainly not optimal for the best performance. I'll be downstairs tonight, maybe I can get some pics and then do some videos with them for comparison, that would be pretty fun. Maybe I can even do some square ground semi chisel safety chain lol.
He should send that chain to @Philbert for the challenge, I know he'd make it cut straight and true.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> BTW @chipper1 , I refer to those STIHL chains, above, as having _whale-tail_ style bumpers; the old Carlton (and some Tri-Link) chains had the _shark-fin_ style bumpers. Completely different aquatic creatures:
> View attachment 850644
> 
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> Daughters bf came over and swapped out a fuse box for me in the shed. I went out to plug in the air compressor and the lights came on...


Got this sorted. He had 1 load wire going to nuetral. Er something.


----------



## djg james

Got some noodling to do in the morning so I'll get more photos then. What kind do you want to see? Top view? Closeup?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Got some noodling to do in the morning so I'll get more photos then. What kind do you want to see? Top view? Closeup?


Yes, and a video of you cutting with it , and videos help too .
What saw is this on.
I'm pretty sure I have a brand new 24" bar and chain set up with that same chain.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Should have used a sloping back cut so it couldn't fall towards the power line  .
> Nice work .


Lol. Friend sent me a picture of a 3’ tamarack he found that someone had tried to cut and was left standing, so far...., had the sloping back cut.
Thanks, my son did most of it. He does good, quick learner.

Saw shop about 175 miles north of us in area where I grew up (used to cut trees with the owner) started selling some nice dual port muffler covers, decided to try one on the 462. Well made with removable screen and don’t stick out past the oil tank



Don’t know how much it helped but it’s loud, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Lol. Friend sent me a picture of a 3’ tamarack he found that someone had tried to cut and was left standing, so far...., had the sloping back cut.
> Thanks, my son did most of it. He does good, quick learner.
> 
> Saw shop about 175 miles north of us in area where I grew up (used to cut trees with the owner) started selling some nice dual port muffler covers, decided to try one on the 462. Well made with removable screen and don’t stick out past the oil tankView attachment 850757
> View attachment 850758
> View attachment 850759
> 
> Don’t know how much it helped but it’s loud, lol.


Well you know they work cause I see them all over the place lol.

Looks good, how's it sound/run.
My new one doesn't say 462, it does say WCS though .


----------



## djg james

I think I've just been infected with CAD. I found a clean looking Stihl 460 Magnum for under $500. What are your thoughts on this saw? How long of a bar can be put on for milling? I've never bought a used chainsaw before, what things do I look for? My first thought is compression. I think I can get a free rental on a gauge from Auto Zone. The saw has a compression release button. I'm guess pull cord without depressing button.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> I think I've just been infected with CAD. I found a clean looking Stihl 460 Magnum for under $500. What are your thoughts on this saw? How long of a bar can be put on for milling? I've never bought a used chainsaw before, what things do I look for? My first thought is compression. I think I can get a free rental on a gauge from Auto Zone. The saw has a compression release button. I'm guess pull cord without depressing button.


I'm in love with mine. Never milled but Stihl site says up to 32" bar. I drilled two holes in the muffler and retuned as per MustangMike's instructions and it runs strong.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

What compression range do I look for?


----------



## SS396driver

Looks like my scrounging days are coming to an end or at least cut way down . My daughter got an administrative job with Save a Tree . They also own a mulch company so a lot of their wood goes there but come fall mulch sales plummet and they pay to have wood dumped. So she offered for them to dump hardwood at my house. Didnt get a picture but the first load was dumped. Oak and locust I'm a happy camper.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> What compression range do I look for?


You want to make sure you don’t get an automotive gauge with long hose or you may not get an accurate reading. They usually read low. 

I think good on most stock saws is 150 psi although a few models are a bit lower from the factory.  Under 120 is definitely suspect.

If I’m buying a “ready to cut” used saw I go through the following:

Cosmetic: anything cracked or is it missing any bolts/pieces?
Compression: if you hold the saw up by the pull cord how quickly does it go down?
Piston: always ask for a piston/cylinder shot or look yourself. Too many times Ive bought “runs good” saws that had piston or cylinder damage. 
Operating:How does it start/run?
Oiling: verify its oiling.
Air filter: if the air filter on an otherwise acceptable saw looks like it’s been through hell, be extra sure to check compression and cylinder.
Bar adjuster: is the bar adjuster operational? If it’s it’s been tweaked figure another 5-15 bucks to get a new one. 
Antivibe mounts: are they all tight? Any slop between rear handle/case or front handle/case?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> You want to make sure you don’t get an automotive gauge with long hose or you may not get an accurate reading. They usually read low.
> 
> I think good on most stock saws is 150 psi although a few models are a bit lower from the factory. Under 120 is definitely suspect.
> 
> If I’m buying a “ready to cut” used saw I go through the following:
> 
> Cosmetic: anything cracked or is it missing any bolts/pieces?
> Compression: if you hold the saw up by the pull cord how quickly does it go down?
> Piston: always ask for a piston/cylinder shot or look yourself. Too many times Ive bought “runs good” saws that had piston or cylinder damage.
> Operating:How does it start/run?
> Oiling: verify its oiling.
> Air filter: if the air filter on an otherwise acceptable saw looks like it’s been through hell, be extra sure to check compression and cylinder.
> Bar adjuster: is the bar adjuster operational? If it’s it’s been tweaked figure another 5-15 bucks to get a new one.
> Antivibe mounts: are they all tight? Any slop between rear handle/case or front handle/case?


To check the cylinder, you have to remove the muffler, right? I think this person is a home owner and wouldn't be able to provide cylinder pics.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> To check the cylinder, you have to remove the muffler, right?


Yes. You may get pushback from owners who don’t know or people who do know and want to hide it. Usually the former. If they don’t allow then use your best judgement. A good compression test will reveal any major issues.

Some people who don’t know better assume removing the muffler is a major thing akin to pulling the piston.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Looks like my scrounging days are coming to an end or at least cut way down . My daughter got an administrative job with Save a Tree . They also own a mulch company so a lot of their wood goes there but come fall mulch sales plummet and they pay to have wood dumped. So she offered for them to dump hardwood at my house. Didnt get a picture but the first load was dumped. Oak and locust I'm a happy camper.


And I thought I had it easy with only a 2 mile drive. Maybe you could have them cut it up to length too?


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> You want to make sure you don’t get an automotive gauge with long hose or you may not get an accurate reading. They usually read low.
> 
> I think good on most stock saws is 150 psi although a few models are a bit lower from the factory. Under 120 is definitely suspect.
> 
> Did not know that , I've always used the automotive gauge.
> I got the 10-20 shed full up so I put the canvas top on the 10-20 car port from harbor freight. I take the top down in the winter and just tarp over next years wood.


----------



## MustangMike

MS 460s are VG saws, I usually don't go over 28" with B+C on them.

Hang the power head by the pull cord and it should fall very slowly with regular compression intervals.

Pull the muffler and make sure the piston and inside cylinder are not scored, run it an make sure it cuts well and idles well.

If it does all that, it is worth the $.

My Red Neck mod is to drill two 1/4" holes (vertically) on the high right side of the muffler cover, then remove the carb limiters and tune it a bit richer (start with one full turn out on the low and 1 + 1/8 out on the Hi), then tune by ear. It will pick up noticeably, and will run cooler and last longer.

I do the same muff mod on a 462. On both saws, remove the cover before drilling and clean before re-installing.

Next performance steps are a timing advance and BGD.


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> To check the cylinder, you have to remove the muffler, right? I think this person is a home owner and wouldn't be able to provide cylinder pics.



You want one pic of the piston up and one of the cylinder with the piston down.

This is what you don't want it to look like:


----------



## MustangMike

The real way to check the piston is to remove it and compare the intake and exhaust sides to make sure the intake side is not excessively worn. However, it is not practical to do this before purchasing the saw.

If the intake side of the piston is worn, it likely will not idle smoothly, as the piston skirt seals the intake port. The intake skirt on a piston is usually the first internal part to wear on a chainsaw.


----------



## chipper1

The 460s are great bucking saws, and they will last forever. Personal I don't like the way they handle as well as a husky or a dolmar, but I don't limb with a 70cc saw as much as with a 50 so its not as big of a deal. What I really dislike about the earlier stihls is the rubber mounts, way more vibes. Many husky guys dog on them because they have crappy air filtration, which they do, but even so they run forever(did I say that yet ).
Compression on the 460s I've had was 165- just under 180 in stock form, which is way higher than 3 series huskys, but many of the early huskys had higher compression.
If the saw looks real good and pops on the 2 or 3rd pull and fires up on the next one, just buy it. When you get it home you can pop the cover off and look at the muffler, then you can check the piston at least once a month to make sure its okay whether you run it or not like so many who hang on the forums seem to do (I'm not saying that about anyone in this thread, but if it applies...). I honestly believe more people have caused damage pulling mufflers and loosening carbon up by looking at pistons, the good thing is the larger stihls are very easy to do and you can make sure the carbon falls out of the muffler base and the cover. That being said many also get overly concerned about a carbon mark on a piston which doesn't hardly effect anything including the compression. Many guys who build saws will tell you about tossing pistons in the beginning because they had a carbon smear on them and replacing them with new ones, when they didn't even need replaced at all. I've also see guys get down on someone in the trading post for a carbon smear which is funny because I've ran saws like Mike was talking about(being worn on the intake side) that the piston skirt was like the edge of a knife it was so worn(it should be a flat edge on the bottom of the skirt), and you wouldn't know anything about the skirt wear except a little loss in power.
Hope it's in great shape and you get it.


----------



## MustangMike

I never pull a muffler unless there is something wrong with my saw, or to check new ones or repairs. Two of the 3 saws a Tree guy gave me to repair last week had burned pistons, a MS 880 and a 192. The MS 460 just needed a pull cord, some starter pawls, and a tune up. I only pulled the muffler cover on that one to do a muffler mod, but checked the piston while I had it off and it was fine.

Yes, MS 460s are very durable, and no, I do not like them for limbing! But they are great workhorse/bucking saws.


----------



## Logger nate

Also elevation makes a difference on compression, most of my saws read 120-125 here and at lower elevation their 150+


chipper1 said:


> Well you know they work cause I see them all over the place lol.
> 
> Looks good, how's it sound/run.
> My new one doesn't say 462, it does say WCS though .


Lol
Thanks, seems to run good. 
Not sure how long I can leave it on there, hurts my ears even with ear plugs, lol.
Those WCS covers are very nice and have good reviews. I looked at them but out of my price range and liked the idea of being able to replace the screen. How do you like it?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I never pull a muffler unless there is something wrong with my saw, or to check new ones or repairs. Two of the 3 saws a Tree guy gave me to repair last week had burned pistons, a MS 880 and a 192. The MS 460 just needed a pull cord, some starter pawls, and a tune up. I only pulled the muffler cover on that one to do a muffler mod, but checked the piston while I had it off and it was fine.
> 
> Yes, MS 460s are very durable, and no, I do not like them for limbing! But they are great workhorse/bucking saws.


Its funny how obsessive guy will get with it. I do however get it if they have scorched a cylinder before, it can get costly, but thats also why I like to buy saws that haven't been messed with, if they've been running for a few yrs just fine they are probably all good except the normal wear and tear items and the lines which is all pretty easy and fairly cheap in the grand scheme of things.
Do you like limbing with the 261's? I keep a 20 on my ported 261 and its not bad limbing(some angle on the handlebar), but I still prefer the small huskys for that duty. Once you get into the smaller saws like the 241, 201, 200s(40cc or smaller) they handle fine because they don't weigh as much, besides husky doesn't have too many saws in that range I really like, same with the polesaws. I do have a great running 242xp thats modded, its a beast, but rubber mounts, have to unscrew the top cover to clean the filter, and the dreaded front tensioner , right Steve.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Also elevation makes a difference on compression, most of my saws read 120-125 here and at lower elevation their 150+
> Lol
> Thanks, seems to run good.
> Not sure how long I can leave it on there, hurts my ears even with ear plugs, lol.
> Those WCS covers are very nice and have good reviews. I looked at them but out of my price range and liked the idea of being able to replace the screen. How do you like it?



Sounds great, you need some noise canceling muffs, the ones that let you hear when its quiet.
Mine looks good, I haven't ran it yet. O have 4 or 5 saws I need to get in some wood. I may get a nice elm log out I cut down, I think last spring, I saved it for 70cc saw testing.
Running this 2171 today as I need to get it shipped out. Put a popup meteor in it, it has some nice compression, the cylinder is an almost new oem and this is with a base gasket, my gauge is very accurate and that's before running it.


----------



## djg james

The guy just called me and I'm going to meet him early afternoon. So do I remove the muffler or not? Torques screws? He said I could do anything I want to it. I plan on using it mainly for the big stuff and for a little milling.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> The guy just called me and I'm going to meet him early afternoon. So do I remove the muffler or not? Torques screws? He said I could do anything I want to it.


Go ahead and remove it if he will let you, just be sure you don't let any carbon fall back into the muffler when your put it back together.
Hope you get it.


----------



## cat10ken

I had a 460 I bought new. I only kept it a few years because it was the hardest starting saw I ever had. It's a shame to take a new saw to the woods only to have to leave it set by the brushpile because it won't start. I would end up using my J-red 2186. I replaced the Stihl with a J-red 2172 and solved my problems.


----------



## MustangMike

Bring a T-27 and just remove the muffler cover. A small light will help you to see things clearly.

Most 460s don't have any starting issues, but I have seen some that will not "pop", and will flood and become very hard to start.

MS 460s are the mainstay of most of the tree companies around here.


----------



## JustJeff

Just take a chunk of wood with you and put er to the test!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Its funny how obsessive guy will get with it. I do however get it if they have scorched a cylinder before, it can get costly


That would be me. I have acquired 2 saws that "ran great" however were lacking on compression upon investigation. I have zero reason to suspect that either of them were knowingly sold to me as such. Therefore I verify on ever saw I buy now. Even on one that only cost me 100 bucks.


chipper1 said:


> I do have a great running 242xp thats modded, its a beast, but rubber mounts, have to unscrew the top cover to clean the filter, and the dreaded front tensioner , right Steve.


Hmm I might need to try that saw....or maybe trade you something with a side mounted tensioner for it?


----------



## djg james

Well I just got back with a new saw. Longer drive than I thought. And I must be dyslectic. I posted it as being a 460 Mag but it was a 046 Mag. Might change your opinion of it. I even looked up the specs of a 046 Mag before posting.
Anyway, I couldn't check the compression because I could figure out how to get to the spark plug past that plastic shroud. I still have the rented compression tester, so I'll check it out tomorrow.
I did pull the muffler and I did see lines, but they didn't see too bad. I couldn't feel any ridges with the tip of my finger. See photos. Maybe I bought a lemon. After I got home and processed the photos, I could see more lines. I had a headache, so after driving 50 miles I didn't want to overthink it. I gave him his asking price of $450. Maybe that was too much. He did say two other guys wanted to look at it, but that may have been a ploy. He didn't seem to be jerking me around. He threw in a new Stihl 72 DL 0.063 chain with it. Also he said he's got a box with more in it after their move. He'll send them to me when he finds them. Maybe I bought a lemon?






P.S. Does this CA Disease go away now? I guess I got you guys to thank for getting it.

P.S2. It did cough on the 4th pull and then started right up. After shutting down it started right up the second time.


----------



## svk

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that piston is not good.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

No need to check compression, it needs an overhaul.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> I had a 460 I bought new. I only kept it a few years because it was the hardest starting saw I ever had. It's a shame to take a new saw to the woods only to have to leave it set by the brushpile because it won't start. I would end up using my J-red 2186. I replaced the Stihl with a J-red 2172 and solved my problems.


Do you use the decomps.
Surprised the 460 was harder to start than a 2186.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Well I just got back with a new saw. Longer drive than I thought. And I must be dyslectic. I posted it as being a 460 Mag but it was a 046 Mag. Might change your opinion of it. I even looked up the specs of a 046 Mag before posting.
> Anyway, I couldn't check the compression because I could figure out how to get to the spark plug past that plastic shroud. I still have the rented compression tester, so I'll check it out tomorrow.
> I did pull the muffler and I did see lines, but they didn't see too bad. I couldn't feel any ridges with the tip of my finger. See photos. Maybe I bought a lemon. After I got home and processed the photos, I could see more lines. I had a headache, so after driving 50 miles I didn't want to overthink it. I gave him his asking price of $450. Maybe that was too much. He did say two other guys wanted to look at it, but that may have been a ploy. He didn't seem to be jerking me around. He threw in a new Stihl 72 DL 0.063 chain with it. Also he said he's got a box with more in it after their move. He'll send them to me when he finds them. Maybe I bought a lemon?
> View attachment 850887
> View attachment 850888
> View attachment 850889
> View attachment 850890
> 
> 
> P.S. Does this CA Disease go away now? I guess I got you guys to thank for getting it.
> 
> P.S2. It did cough on the 4th pull and then started right up. After shutting down it started right up the second time.


That piston don't look good, but whatever happens were here to help you through as much as we can .
From what I can see it obviously has an 046 cover on it, but it has a 460 fuel tank, I can't be sure about the oil tank, but if it's a flippy cap it's a 460.
It also looks like the recoil has been painted up. The main difference between the 046 and the 460 is the 046 has screw caps and the 460 has flippy caps.
I'd try to get in touch with the guys right away and post pictures in the text of what the piston looks like so there is a time stamp to show when you sent the pictures and I'd try to bring the saw back.
If not hopefully the cylinder will clean up and you can get a new piston. Before tearing into it I would recommend having it pressure and vacuum tested because it may have an air leak.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> That piston don't look good, but whatever happens were here to help you through as much as we can .
> From what I can see it obviously has an 046 cover on it, but it has a 460 fuel tank, I can't be sure about the oil tank, but if it's a flippy cap it's a 460.
> It also looks like the recoil has been painted up. The main difference between the 046 and the 460 is the 046 has screw caps and the 460 has flippy caps.
> I'd try to get in touch with the guys right away and post pictures in the text of what the piston looks like so there is a time stamp to show when you sent the pictures and I'd try to bring the saw back.
> If not hopefully the cylinder will clean up and you can get a new piston. Before tearing into it I would recommend having it pressure and vacuum tested because it may have an air leak.


Plus 10 on p/v check case before tear down.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Well I just got back with a new saw. Longer drive than I thought. And I must be dyslectic. I posted it as being a 460 Mag but it was a 046 Mag. Might change your opinion of it. I even looked up the specs of a 046 Mag before posting.
> Anyway, I couldn't check the compression because I could figure out how to get to the spark plug past that plastic shroud. I still have the rented compression tester, so I'll check it out tomorrow.
> I did pull the muffler and I did see lines, but they didn't see too bad. I couldn't feel any ridges with the tip of my finger. See photos. Maybe I bought a lemon. After I got home and processed the photos, I could see more lines. I had a headache, so after driving 50 miles I didn't want to overthink it. I gave him his asking price of $450. Maybe that was too much. He did say two other guys wanted to look at it, but that may have been a ploy. He didn't seem to be jerking me around. He threw in a new Stihl 72 DL 0.063 chain with it. Also he said he's got a box with more in it after their move. He'll send them to me when he finds them. Maybe I bought a lemon?
> View attachment 850887
> View attachment 850888
> View attachment 850889
> View attachment 850890
> 
> 
> P.S. Does this CA Disease go away now? I guess I got you guys to thank for getting it.
> 
> P.S2. It did cough on the 4th pull and then started right up. After shutting down it started right up the second time.


I think you did ok. Even if it needs an overhaul. Why don't you pack it up in a box and send it to mastermind. Get him to put the new parts in while he is working his magic. You'll get a fire breathing dragon back and the piece of mind that it was done right!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I would agree with chipper. I’d at least ask to return or for a partial refund. There’s no way that saw would cut right.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I think you did ok. Even if it needs an overhaul. Why don't you pack it up in a box and send it to huskihl. Get him to put the new parts in while he is working his magic. You'll get a fire breathing dragon back and the piece of mind that it was done right!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Fixed.


----------



## djg james

Well I don't know what to say. I guess I got taken. Goes to show you how much an idiot I am and I don't know much about saws. I had asked about the plastic tank and he said it was original. So maybe he knew the true condition of the saw. No way to contact him. It was through CL and the address goes away once the ad is pulled. I guess I could drive back to his house, but he'd probably tell me to go frack myself. Really disappointed. This saw was suppose to open up the door to a little milling. Sounds like it's would be too expensive for me to fix. This was pretty much my limit on buying a bigger saw. I guess I'll just run it until it locks up and then try to sell the carcass as a parts saw.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> Well I don't know what to say. I guess I got taken. Goes to show you how much an idiot I am and I don't know much about saws. I had asked about the plastic tank and he said it was original. So maybe he knew the true condition of the saw. No way to contact him. It was through CL and the address goes away once the ad is pulled. I guess I could drive back to his house, but he'd probably tell me to go frack myself. Really disappointed. This saw was suppose to open up the door to a little milling. Sounds like it's would be too expensive for me to fix. This was pretty much my limit on buying a bigger saw. I guess I'll just run it until it locks up and then try to sell the carcass as a parts saw.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Your not an idiot, you just didn’t know. Might be worth the drive back, worst thing he can do is say no?


----------



## svk

That’s still a great saw if you put in a new piston and rings.

Try to respond to the email address that goes through the Craigslist interchange and see if he answers. Or if you have an address, do a reverse address search.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Clean up the cylinder and put a meteor piston in it. Beats totally trashing the cylinder.


----------



## JustJeff

I'd fix it. New saw like that be over 1000 bucks.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

djg james said:


> Well I don't know what to say. I guess I got taken. Goes to show you how much an idiot I am and I don't know much about saws. I had asked about the plastic tank and he said it was original. So maybe he knew the true condition of the saw. No way to contact him. It was through CL and the address goes away once the ad is pulled. I guess I could drive back to his house, but he'd probably tell me to go frack myself. Really disappointed. This saw was suppose to open up the door to a little milling. Sounds like it's would be too expensive for me to fix. This was pretty much my limit on buying a bigger saw. I guess I'll just run it until it locks up and then try to sell the carcass as a parts saw.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Stop, don't do that. Look at it as a positive, now you get to learn how to rebuild a saw. If cylinder can be cleaned up, new seals if it doesn't pass p/v check and a new piston as stated, you have a good running saw. If you think no one on here has been in same situation, you are wrong. I know I have done the same.


----------



## Logger nate

Duce said:


> Stop, don't do that. Look at it as a positive, now you get to learn how to rebuild a saw. If cylinder can be cleaned up, new seals if it doesn't pass p/v check and a new piston as stated, you have a good running saw. If you think no one on here has been in same situation, you are wrong. I know I have done the same.


Yep, first saw I bought from AS classifieds, “rebuilt” 044


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> Yep, first saw I bought from AS classifieds, “rebuilt” 044View attachment 850955


Rings may have been stuck. That's a pretty dry muffler also.


----------



## svk

Did a lot of putzing with project saws this evening. Saw a few things including nylon nut on this wild thing. 

Lots of A041 bars. Won’t need to buy any for several years.


----------



## MustangMike

You did over pay, but you have a great saw (so don't be upset), with a little elbow work we can make that saw great again.

1st, looks to me like a 460 tank handle (flippy cap) on a 046 case (screw in oil cap). If it is, and it has an OEM DP muffler cover, that is one of the "real" magnums and is very desirable.

A Meteor piston (on ebay) is only about $40 and you can clean that cylinder and have a great running saw. Randy has a video on cleaning the cylinder, let me know if you need the link. (You can search google for it).

Did the saw run??? If the rings are free it would have, if they are not it would not. I wish you had pulled the muffler cover before buying, but not it is water under the bridge and we will move on, it is not a big deal!

We can walk you through everything, it is not that hard (460s are one of the easiest to work on).


----------



## MustangMike

I'm sorry, I missed your last comment. Since the saw started, the rings must be free. I had an 066 that I ran for quite a while with a scored piston. Does not look nice, but it ran just fine.

My advice, if you are going to run it, use a VG oil (like AMSOIL Saber) at 40:1 as you don't want it to get worse and let go or it will be a lot more work to fix.

But, plan to replace that piston and clean the cylinder sometime down the line.

Also, if the carb has limiters, pull them.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hands up if you've bought a pig of a saw..... Yep, we've all done it. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, it is a lesson in "not trusting". One of the nice things about these forums is no regular would sell someone a saw like that, or they would be shamed off of the site!

There are a lot of "fly by nighters" out there.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, it is a lesson in "not trusting". One of the nice things about these forums is no regular would see someone a saw like that, or they would be shamed off of the site!
> 
> There are a lot of "fly by nighters" out there.


Or in the words of Ronald Reagan, “trust but verify!”

I’ll always ask for piston shot unless the saw is such a screaming deal that I could put in a new p+c and still be able to sell for a profit.


----------



## chipper1

As was already said, it's not the end of the world, but the beginning if you learn from the mistake.
When I bought my first 70cc saw I thought it needed a carb cleaning because it wouldn't stay running well, it ended up looking like yours . So being the mechanically minded guy I was I bought a cylinder kit from little red barn, I had to cut the plastic because the decompression valve was in the wrong spot (Chinese crap , but now I know), then it was running great, at least for the first half tank, then it ran just like it did in the beginning . Can you guess why, if you guessed because it looked just like it did when I pulled the muffler the first time, you're right . Yes I toasted the new cylinder because the saw had an air leak. Now to the positive side, that was saw buying 303 as I had already bought my first real husky a little 142, which I soon found out was nothing more than a poulan in an orange wrapper , then a 346 (my avatar), then the 575 . Second I learned that 2 strokes are not the same as 4 strokes so that was 2 strokes 101, yes these life lessons cost a bit, but I've heard it said and said many times myself, the lessons in life that cost us the most are those we tend not to forget.

Personally I would not run the saw, not one bit. If you do you risk damaging they cylinder and you don't want to add another cost, as it is they cylinder should clean up.
What part of IL are you in.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Or in the words of Ronald Reagan, “trust but verify!”


He may have well have said, or get paid, he signed one of the worse bills ever giving the drug companies free rein to poison the country without any backlash .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> He may have well have said, or get paid, he signed one of the worse bills ever giving the drug companies free rein to poison the country without any backlash .


Overall he did a number of good things for the country. Plus he was a real man.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Personally I would not run the saw, not one bit. If you do you risk damaging they cylinder and you don't want to add another cost, as it is they cylinder should clean up.
> What part of IL are you in.


+1 on that!


----------



## husqvarna257

Well in my big hurry yesterday to fill up the car port tent with wood I just split all day wondering why the splitter was making noise. I thought the muffler cover was rattling like heck and I wished I had stopped sooner. The nut holding the pump to the motor bracket had backed off so the lovejoy couplers got beat up. the rubber spider was trashed in a few spots. So now I am off to get a gear puller to take the coupler off the motor side, I used pb blast and had it running out but the coupler wants to stay. Now I will fix it and loctite the nuts to the mounting bracket. It was still splitting away when I finally shut it down.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Overall he did a number of good things for the country. Plus he was a real man.
> View attachment 851041
> View attachment 851042
> View attachment 851044
> View attachment 851045


He'd mop the floor up with those other two bozo's if he was running against them in November.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> He'd mop the floor up with those other two bozo's if he was running against them in November.


He was probably one of the most likeable presidents in the history of the country.


----------



## djg james

I want to thank everyone for their kind words of encouragement. I didn't thank you individually but I meant to. I'm going to take a break for a while, while I decide what I'm going to do. As suggested, I'm NOT going to run the saw and will try to contact the seller through CL. I would like to keep the saw so maybe his lack of full disclosure was out of ignorance and not intent. Maybe he'll feel a little remorseful and give me a partial refund to fix it. We'll see.
If I do fix it, I'm going to hold all of you to your offers to walk me through it. Just remember how much of a PITA I was with my 038. So you can back out now if you want. Remember I'm just a homeowner who cuts his own firewood and has never worked on a saw before. It scares me just thinking about tearing it down to the piston.
I do have one ace in the hole. My neighbor restores old tractors so maybe he would have the tools to put on the rings and hone the cylinder. Maybe I could get a few minutes of time to help me.
Anyway, keep on cutting and I'll be seeing you.

Thanks

Dan

P.S. @MustangMike , I would like to see that video. If you could attach it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MustangMike

I do this with a cordless Drill. Randy is "Mastermind Work Saws" (MMWS), he ports saws for folks around the world!

I've salvaged numerous cylinders using this method, just be careful near the ports.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t&p=removing+transfer+from+chainsaw+cylinder#id=2&vid=da1dff70b0968b6014819bffdd102318&action=click


----------



## MustangMike

For my mandrel, I used the metal from one of those political campaign posters that they put on the lawns. There are plenty of them around!

It takes some time, but it works!


----------



## JustJeff

Hey Neil, they're cracking down in London town!








Wood Burning Stoves: What New Rules Need to Follow


The wood stove installations are also easier and faster as against the conventional ones that ate complex and time-consuming. It is easy to keep the fire in




www.embers.co.uk





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I’ve wanted a saw from this family for a long time, finally got one today.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Hey Neil, they're cracking down in London town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Burning Stoves: What New Rules Need to Follow
> 
> 
> The wood stove installations are also easier and faster as against the conventional ones that ate complex and time-consuming. It is easy to keep the fire in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.embers.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Yeah, nothing new. We follow EPA regs. The new regs are on sales or stoves, not use... Yet. They are also banning sales of wet wood, sales of coal other then smokeless, and setting a sulphur content limit on such coal.
Won't affect me, my wood is seasoned by me for 2.5 years and I burn hot. You dont see smoke from my chimney.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Overall he did a number of good things for the country. Plus he was a real man.
> View attachment 851041
> View attachment 851042
> View attachment 851044
> View attachment 851045


Yes he did, but I could say much about the damage of that one particular bill. The repercussions are still being felt to this day and will be felt even more in the next yr if these new vaccines are allowed to be pushed thru without proper testing, and the fact remains that since he signed that bill there has not been a single vaccine that has been tested as they should have been, although policing them or the lack of is not on him.

I don't see any huskys , and do those have side tensioners .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I want to thank everyone for their kind words of encouragement. I didn't thank you individually but I meant to. I'm going to take a break for a while, while I decide what I'm going to do. As suggested, I'm NOT going to run the saw and will try to contact the seller through CL. I would like to keep the saw so maybe his lack of full disclosure was out of ignorance and not intent. Maybe he'll feel a little remorseful and give me a partial refund to fix it. We'll see.
> If I do fix it, I'm going to hold all of you to your offers to walk me through it. Just remember how much of a PITA I was with my 038. So you can back out now if you want. Remember I'm just a homeowner who cuts his own firewood and has never worked on a saw before. It scares me just thinking about tearing it down to the piston.
> I do have one ace in the hole. My neighbor restores old tractors so maybe he would have the tools to put on the rings and hone the cylinder. Maybe I could get a few minutes of time to help me.
> Anyway, keep on cutting and I'll be seeing you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan
> 
> P.S. @MustangMike , I would like to see that video. If you could attach it, I'd appreciate it.


Hopefully he will work with you, but as said even if he doesn't it can still be fixed.
Were you that bad on the 038, couldn't have been, I don't remember it at all, maybe I missed a few pages lol.
The first thing is to vacuum test it before tearing it down to see if you have an air leak, if this isn't done and you don't find the leak and fix it when you replace the piston you will end up in the same place as you are now, with a a burnt piston. So if your neighbor doesn't have a way to vacuum test it then I wouldn't tear it down quite yet. Hopefully it was straight gassed(no oil in the gas) as there's a good chance of that, if that's the case you basically just need to clean up the cylinder and replace the piston/rings and base gasket.
Also the tool for the rings is pretty cheap, and you can damage a chainsaw cylinder pretty easy with a hone.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully he will work with you, but as said even if he doesn't it can still be fixed.
> Were you that bad on the 038, couldn't have been, I don't remember it at all, maybe I missed a few pages lol.
> The first thing is to vacuum test it before tearing it down to see if you have an air leak, if this isn't done and you don't find the leak and fix it when you replace the piston you will end up in the same place as you are now, with a a burnt piston. So if your neighbor doesn't have a way to vacuum test it then I wouldn't tear it down quite yet. Hopefully it was straight gassed(no oil in the gas) as there's a good chance of that, if that's the case you basically just need to clean up the cylinder and replace the piston/rings and base gasket.
> Also the tool for the rings is pretty cheap, and you can damage a chainsaw cylinder pretty easy with a hone.


How would he know it was straight gassed? Maybe intake side is scored just as bad?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> How would he know it was straight gassed? Maybe intake side is scored just as bad?


Yep, but I would still vac test it if possible. As I'm sure you know a vac test can find a problem before it causes a saw to burn up sometimes so it's not a bad idea.
From being straight gassed most pistons will have damage all the way around as there is no oil to protect the cylinder/piston, as friction between the two heats up the piston melts down, then parts of the piston are left on the cylinder which is called transfer(not saying that for you Duce ). 
Funny how some won't have transfer all the way around, but will have some odd gouges in various places, have you seen that before. It trashes a cylinder when that happens, I'd much rather have transfer.


----------



## MustangMike

Straight gas both sides are burned. Ex side only is either a heat failure or too lean (bad tune or leak).

Often, the heat failure is due to pushing a dull chain for too long, especially in saws that still have the carb limiters.


----------



## djg james

Anyone have a link for reasonably priced vacuum/pressure tester that you have and like? Looked at Amazon and they have a lot.


----------



## svk

Good question. I need one too.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Mityvac. They have positive and neg pressure models. I use a cheap brake bleeder for negative and my compressor with fine adjust regulator for positive.


----------



## MustangMike

I use the Mityvac, no complaints.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Yep, but I would still vac test it if possible. As I'm sure you know a vac test can find a problem before it causes a saw to burn up sometimes so it's not a bad idea.
> From being straight gassed most pistons will have damage all the way around as there is no oil to protect the cylinder/piston, as friction between the two heats up the piston melts down, then parts of the piston are left on the cylinder which is called transfer(not saying that for you Duce ).
> Funny how some won't have transfer all the way around, but will have some odd gouges in various places, have you seen that before. It trashes a cylinder when that happens, I'd much rather have transfer.


If he is going to keep this saw and not resell it. A vertical gouge with smooth edges will still work, horizontal gouges (nope). Light vertical lines will smooth edges will fill in with carbon and run fine. Are those saw you would sell, No. Saw you would cut with, sure. Agree he needs to p/v check that case first or just wasting money and time. Like most, Mityvac works great and can be found at auto stores or online. If he is working on a budget, good used parts will produce a nice saw. Made worst looking 372 out of good used parts (some JB weld), new bearing, new ported p/c and left over parts I had. Looks bad, cuts great, low 200+psi, see how long bottom end holds up. Am sure if he posts parts need here, searches e-bay or local dealer used parts are available. If it stops raining, will post results and pics of my home made launcher.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> If he is going to keep this saw and not resell it. A vertical gouge with smooth edges will still work, horizontal gouges (nope). Light vertical lines will smooth edges will fill in with carbon and run fine. Are those saw you would sell, No. Saw you would cut with, sure. Agree he needs to p/v check that case first or just wasting money and time. Like most, Mityvac works great and can be found at auto stores or online. If he is working on a budget, good used parts will produce a nice saw. Made worst looking 372 out of good used parts (some JB weld), new bearing, new ported p/c and left over parts I had. Looks bad, cuts great, low 200+psi, see how long bottom end holds up. Am sure if he posts parts need here, searches e-bay or local dealer used parts are available. If it stops raining, will post results and pics of my home made launcher.


For the muffler screws?  Sorry buddy,couldn't resist. 200 PSI sounds like I would have a sore shoulder.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> It wouldn’t do it. And yeah blade wouldn’t go high enough.



I‘ve been envious of your dozer, but here’s a benefit of a loader. That’s why companies have a variety of machines, but people like you and I can often only afford one. So we make do.

I think I’ve posted this already, but oh well. It’s fitting in this discussion. 28” cedar.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> . . . people like you and I can often only afford one.


I've got a Subaru without even a trailer hitch . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Here is my review of launcher. Finally stopped raining. Stick against tree is between 8-9 foot to give perspective. Purchased an 11oz and 15oz bags, 2 spools of 166ft throw line, all are cheap Forester brand. Usually used mason line for throw line, like this Forester line better. Pictures are of equipment, first shot, second shot and results. Launcher with 60psi is all I would ever need to use here. First shot rope hung up in bag and bag went with it. Second shot over limb, over pine and caught limb in oak. Did not measure distance, but guess is at least 75 feet away. 15oz bag will not go down 1-1/2" PVC pipe. 11oz bag you need a ram rod to seat bag. Will be using this, but it's not light to carry everything around, was close to garage so used compressor, bicycle pump would work, will be using 12v compressor from tractor. It is accurate, but not a toy, bag comes out with force. Can't imagine 100psi


----------



## Philbert

Duce said:


> Here is my review of launcher.


Are construction details posted somewhere?

Tips on use?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Philbert said:


> Are construction details posted somewhere?
> 
> Tips on use?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Only tip I have is lay rope out and do not leave in bag, it goes flying. Pretty intuitive, easy to aim. Maybe someone could suggest a trigger mechanism, rotating ball valve works fine but seems slow. Tank is 2" black pipe, end cap, tapped in pressure gauge, installed metal valve stem. 2" black pipe is reduced to 1" nipple to 1" ball valve, to 1" nipple to 1"PVC adapter then adapter to 1-1/2" PVC pipe. Barrel I cut to 3-1/2 feet. Throw bag size is an issue, that 11 oz works good.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Broke down and ordered couple new bars today. Got a 20" and 24" Sugi on the way. I still "want" a light 32" but... That's gonna wait.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Finished splitting what was left in the pile. I have 1 boxelder chunked up to do yet. But it shrunk a bit the kids burned the small stuff on the fire pit.


----------



## svk

Was at home today and got more saws into the garage and chains put into inventory.

Got this Poulan Micro 25 and Craftsman Roper 3.7 into the running fleet.

Also sorted my bag of dull chains. I’ve got more than this but this is the lions share. 38 in total so far so the financials favor buying a grinder.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Did get a start on cleanup. Be a while before its back to nice lawn again.





Had some time for catting around.


----------



## muddstopper

Why are you burning your ladder


----------



## Deleted member 150358

muddstopper said:


> Why are you burning your ladder


Daughter said the same thing! The grand illusion!

That's one of those funky old skool telescopic ladders. Rarely the one ya want but often the easiest to grab.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother tied some masonry line to a cut off piece of rebar and says it works great!


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @Cowboy254. Have a good one mate.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully he will work with you, but as said even if he doesn't it can still be fixed.
> Were you that bad on the 038, couldn't have been, I don't remember it at all, maybe I missed a few pages lol.
> The first thing is to vacuum test it before tearing it down to see if you have an air leak, if this isn't done and you don't find the leak and fix it when you replace the piston you will end up in the same place as you are now, with a a burnt piston. So if your neighbor doesn't have a way to vacuum test it then I wouldn't tear it down quite yet. Hopefully it was straight gassed(no oil in the gas) as there's a good chance of that, if that's the case you basically just need to clean up the cylinder and replace the piston/rings and base gasket.
> Also the tool for the rings is pretty cheap, and you can damage a chainsaw cylinder pretty easy with a hone.


The seller wouldn't budge and admit he misrepresented the saw's condition, even the replaced gas tank. I believe in karma, so he'll get his due. Enough said about him. So as the saying goes, if your given lemons, make lemonade (or something to that effect).
I'm still looking for a vacuum KIT that I can buy. One with the spark plug adapter and hose. I have a vacuum pump if that helps. I also need to know what vacuum range to shoot for and how to use the kit. What vacuum to draw down to and how long must it be held in order to be deemed good.
And when talking about pressure checking, that just compression checking you're talking about?


----------



## MustangMike

Pressure and vac test at no more than 10 psi, should hold for 30 seconds w/o noticeable change.

With the Mityvac, I usually connect through the impulse line. Make sure the spark plug and closed decomp are in, and the intake and exhaust ports have been blocked off.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> The seller wouldn't budge and admit he misrepresented the saw's condition, even the replaced gas tank. I believe in karma, so he'll get his due. Enough said about him. So as the saying goes, if your given lemons, make lemonade (or something to that effect).
> I'm still looking for a vacuum KIT that I can buy. One with the spark plug adapter and hose. I have a vacuum pump if that helps. I also need to know what vacuum range to shoot for and how to use the kit. What vacuum to draw down to and how long must it be held in order to be deemed good.
> And when talking about pressure checking, that just compression checking you're talking about?


That's pretty low, but I agree, he Will get his.
If God gives you lemons and your thirsty you make lemonade(hope he provided sugar too ), and if you need to clean a carb then you use the lemon juice to do that by boiling the carb in it on the stove.
The good thing is you got something for your 450, I have to contact PayPal today about not getting a set of carbon fiber gaffs(climbing spikes) that I paid 450 for . I used service and merchandise so hopefully I can get my cash back, but even if I do it still sucks. There was at least one other guy who got taken by him as well but because I spoke to moderation they put a "beware" post in that thread and I had one other guy contact me last night saying he was talking with the scammer and was ready to "buy them" and was asking if I did because I replied in the thread that I had bought them so no-one else would try. Pretty much every religion teaches that what comes around goes around, it's just that some teach there are rewards for activities that other religions teach there is punishment for, theft is taught by all as a punishable offense.

What Mike said for the testing.
No, not testing the compression you can also test for pressure leaks in the same fashion as you test for a vacuum leak. It's pretty easy to find a leak when pressure testing by spraying a soapy solution on suspect areas like the crank seals and watching for bubbles, but there are times you will have no pressure leaks but will still have a vacuum leak.

Not sure you ever said where youre at over there, I was going to see if anyone I knew was near you to give you a hand with it.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Pressure and vac test at no more than 10 psi, should hold for 30 seconds w/o noticeable change.
> 
> With the Mityvac, I usually connect through the impulse line. Make sure the spark plug and closed decomp are in, and the intake and exhaust ports have been blocked off.


My understanding of the parts of a chainsaw is minimal, which is why repair of this saw maybe beyond me. I'm guessing you mean leave the spark plug in and do not depress the decomp button on top. 10 psi is nothing so I understand why kits come with barb fittings and flexible tubing. I'm use to working in the 100s of psi and rigid metal tubing and fittings.
Now what I don't understand is the impulse line and the intake/exhaust ports blocked off.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> My understanding of the parts of a chainsaw is minimal, which is why repair of this saw maybe beyond me. I'm guessing you mean leave the spark plug in and do not depress the decomp button on top. 10 psi is nothing so I understand why kits come with barb fittings and flexible tubing. I'm use to working in the 100s of psi and rigid metal tubing and fittings.
> Now what I don't understand is the impulse line and the intake/exhaust ports blocked off.


There are fittings that you can screw into the spark plug hole to hook up the gauge.
You must block off the intake/exhaust/impulse or you will be blowing air out them or sucking air into those openings. 
There are kits for sealing them off that you can buy, but many guys make their own block off kits for earlier saws, some of the newer saws are more difficult to get sealed off compared to the earlier saws.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> The good thing is you got something for your 450, I have to contact PayPal today about not getting a set of carbon fiber gaffs(climbing spikes) that I paid 450 for . I used service and merchandise so hopefully I can get my cash back, but even if I do it still sucks. There was at least one other guy who got taken by him as well but because I spoke to moderation they put a "beware" post in that thread and I had one other guy contact me last night saying he was talking with the scammer and was ready to "buy them" and was asking if I did because I replied in the thread that I had bought them so no-one else would try. Pretty much every religion teaches that what comes around goes around, it's just that some teach there are rewards for activities that other religions teach there is punishment for, theft is taught by all as a punishable offense.


Pretty sour on the grifters.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> Pretty sour on the grifters.


I am, or you are?
I do a lot to help others out, stealing is not the answer on a small or large scale, besides most aren't taking out of necessity.
I like proverbs 30:
*7*“Two things I ask of you, Lord;
do not refuse me before I die:
*8*Keep falsehood and lies far from me;
give me neither poverty nor riches,
but give me only my daily bread.
*9*Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you
and say, ‘Who is the Lord?’
Or I may become poor and steal,
and so dishonor the name of my God.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> I am, or you are?


I am for sure. But I only lost a couple hundred on those Stihl ES Light bars. 

But to be honest I have bought and sold online for 20+ years that was the only time I was actually screwed by a deadbeat.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I am for sure. But I only lost a couple hundred on those Stihl ES Light bars.
> 
> But to be honest I have bought and sold online for 20+ years that was the only time I was actually screwed by a deadbeat.


I've lost a lot more than that .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> You must block off the intake/exhaust/impulse or you will be blowing air out them or sucking air into those openings.
> There are kits for sealing them off that you can buy, but many guys make their own block off kits for earlier saws, some of the newer saws are more difficult to get sealed off compared to the earlier saws.


You have to do this. First question for Stihl guys is, does this saw have impulse line from crank case or pull through carb mounting block? Made my own adapters for pulling vacuum through spark plug hole. Ream out an old spark plug and epoxy rubber line into spark plug base. Easy to check if it's sealed, just hold thumb or plug end and try drawing vacuum. Then block off intake and exhaust with gaskets and homemade plates, make sure decompression valve is closed or plugged. If impulse line come from crank case and is separate, block off intake and exhaust as above and pull 7 lbs of vacuum through line. With those once every now and then saws, you can clean cylinder intake and exhaust then seal with duct tape, it works, but may have to use spare hand to add pressure to tape. This stuff is really not that hard. Hope it goes well.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> You have to do this. First question for Stihl guys is, does this saw have impulse line from crank case or pull through carb mounting block? Made my own adapters for pulling vacuum through spark plug hole. Ream out an old spark plug and epoxy rubber line into spark plug base. Easy to check if it's sealed, just hold thumb or plug end and try drawing vacuum. Then block off intake and exhaust with gaskets and homemade plates, make sure decompression valve is closed or plugged. If impulse line come from crank case and is separate, block off intake and exhaust as above and pull 7 lbs of vacuum through line. With those once every now and then saws, you can clean cylinder intake and exhaust then seal with duct tape, it works, but may have to use spare hand to add pressure to tape. This stuff is really not that hard. Hope it goes well.


You mean like this.





Making Spark Plug Pressure / Vacuum Testing Adapters


Hello, These adapters provide access to the internal crankcase / cylinder of an engine for performing vacuum and pressure testing on engines without a pulse nipple (mostly small saws and trimmers) and best of all gets rid of the need for the specialized Stihl / Husky / Etc. adapters. All you...




www.arboristsite.com




Here's another on the principles behind it all and it shows a block off with a piece of rubber to seal the muffler side.





Troubleshooting Air Leaks


These information explains how to detect and repair an air leak on a pro saw.



www.madsens1.com


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> You mean like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making Spark Plug Pressure / Vacuum Testing Adapters
> 
> 
> Hello, These adapters provide access to the internal crankcase / cylinder of an engine for performing vacuum and pressure testing on engines without a pulse nipple (mostly small saws and trimmers) and best of all gets rid of the need for the specialized Stihl / Husky / Etc. adapters. All you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another on the principles behind it all and it shows a block off with a piece of rubber to seal the muffler side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troubleshooting Air Leaks
> 
> 
> These information explains how to detect and repair an air leak on a pro saw.
> 
> 
> 
> www.madsens1.com


Yea! Kind of like that, I did not go to that much trouble on making perfect adapters. Maybe I am a slacker, oh well, to old to change now!


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Yea! Kind of like that, I did not go to that much trouble on making perfect adapters. Maybe I am a slacker, oh well, to old to change now!


Kinda like when we were doing some training for homeschooling, my wife says "your not far behind the boy", I said, yeah but I'm not that worried about it, she says "why is that", I said because I made it this far just fine .


----------



## Hinerman

Tree service dropped off 3 loads of ash and pin oak:


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Tree service dropped off 3 loads of ash and pin oak:
> 
> View attachment 851567
> View attachment 851568
> View attachment 851569


Winning .


----------



## Hinerman

sixonetonoffun said:


> Broke down and ordered couple new bars today. Got a 20" and 24" Sugi on the way. I still "want" a light 32" but... That's gonna wait.



Where did you get the Sugi Bars?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Hinerman said:


> Where did you get the Sugi Bars?


From HLSupply the 20" was deal of the day and the 24" was a combo sort of sale price. I have been very happy with the shipping and return policies ECT. Overall great customer service.


----------



## svk

I’m teaching a cast iron cooking class one month from today. I’ve been working on recipes and I think I’ve found a winner here. Apple pie dumpling dessert.


----------



## MustangMike

On a MS 460 cylinder there is a barb at the bottom of the cylinder with the impulse line attached. When you separate the handle from the case it disconnects.

On re assembly, you connect it to the cylinder, put some Vaseline on it, and pull it through the hole in the handle with some needle nose pliers.

To test the saw, everything needs to be sealed. The impulse line is the easiest way to connect these saws to the Mityvac. Insert the plug, your decomp (closed), and seal off the exhaust and intake ports. I often use rubber from bike tubes to do this. Sometimes, getting a good seal (especially on the intake) can be frustrating.

If you have a large leak it is easier to identify by hooking up a bike pump. Often you can hear where it is, or spray soapy water and look for bubbles around seals, etc.


----------



## MustangMike

The impulse line pressurizes your fuel tank when the piston goes down. That is why you can run it at any angle (even up side down). You need a functioning tank vent to prevent leaks and to prevent excess pressure.

If a saw runs for a little while then dies, but restarts after you open and close your fuel cap, the tank vent is bad and needs to be replaced. They are cheap and just pop in and out.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Happy birthday @Cowboy254. Have a good one mate.



Thanks FS. It fell on a work day unfortunately but it went ok. Didn't get to run a saw though  . 

Today was a bit different. There is an international XC ski race held at the resort 30km away from us which has distances of 7km, 21km and 42km. I've done all of them on different years, most recently just the 7km with the kids the last few years. Anyway, the race didn't go ahead this year due to the virus so the organisers held a 'Do it your own way' event instead, wherever you happened to be in the world. So you could ride your bike, ski (if you have snow locally - but we are not allowed to travel up the mountain to ski), run, paddle etc. One guy was even riding a horse which I reckon is cheating. I've never run a marathon before and my newly turned 45 year old body is carrying a few extra corona kilos on my 6ft frame (making me 100kgs/220lbs). I trained for two weeks doing several 8km hikes up local hills so the preparation was perhaps a little on the light side. My plan was to do a combination of slow jog and walking and hope for the best.

Well, I survived. It wasn't pretty but I completed the distance in 6hrs 47mins with about half and half walk/jog and surprisingly I'm stihl upright now. Might have a quiet day tomorrow though!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’m teaching a cast iron cooking class one month from today. I’ve been working on recipes and I think I’ve found a winner here. Apple pie dumpling dessert.
> View attachment 851674


What brand pan Steve?


----------



## djg james

@MustangMike , I was reviewing what everyone has said and I noticed you asked about my location twice. Didn't mean to blow you off. I live 20 miles East of St. Louis, MO. If you'd happen to know someone, that'd be great.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> @MustangMike , I was reviewing what everyone has said and I noticed you asked about my location twice. Didn't mean to blow you off. I live 20 miles East of St. Louis, MO. If you'd happen to know someone, that'd be great.


That was actually me .
The only person I know right there is @unclemoustache , I don't know if he's done much in this area of saw repair, but he is a great guy .


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> What brand pan Steve?


That’s an old Griswold number 9.

I believe I have Lodge committed to donate some skillets to the class which would be cool.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy belated Birthday Cowboy, and glad you survived the ordeal.

They have an event not too far from here (in New Paltz, NY) that I would love to do if I were a lot younger, but I would not try it now.

It starts with biking on the roads climbing some extremely steep grades in New Paltz, then running through the woods during which time you cross 3 lakes! Note: You don't go in and out at the same spot, you swim across and keep going! You either have to put your running shoes in a net on your back, or wear stuff you can swim in.

The third lake crossing involves pulling yourself up a little cliff to get out, and it is were many contestants "tap out" and request help.


----------



## svk

Truck work today. Need to change oil and really should check the diffs too. And I noticed one tire has developed a bulge in the treads so that’s gotta go. The original spare on this vehicle from 2002 will get put on for the first time.

Need to swap a couple tires on wife’s vehicle too.


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday I cut down a Black Walnut that was on the property line with my neighbor, the top of the tree had extensive storm damage.

It was 19" diameter, but the Heart Wood was only 10", so I did not mill it. I did get the fire wood though, and the two boys next door helped out with brush removal and moving the rounds.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> The original spare on this vehicle from 2002 will get put on for the first time.



Be careful with old tires, they often deteriorate even if they were not used.


----------



## MustangMike

I also picked up my splitter yesterday. I had left it down in Westchester for a few days so the homeowners (2) could split the Tulip Tree I wacked up for them. I also noodled some of the larger rounds when I dropped the splitter off.

They did a good job!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Be careful with old tires, they often deteriorate even if they were not used.


Right, it’s just till I find a new tire for one of my good rims. 

I’ve ran a lot of “stored in the barn” type of tires and they usually end up blowing chunks of tread off or wearing prematurely since the rubber gets hard.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MustangMike said:


> Be careful with old tires, they often deteriorate even if they were not used.


Tires on my "94' truck are original with 26k on them. Look great but I'd be afraid to put a load on them for any distance.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> That’s an old Griswold number 9.
> 
> I believe I have Lodge committed to donate some skillets to the class which would be cool.


I saw the 3 on the handle and didn't recognize it. We probably have 15-20 cast pans in different sizes but the wife doesn't want to use them on the glass top range. I Stihl think the best chili is made in one.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I saw the 3 on the handle and didn't recognize it. We probably have 15-20 cast pans in different sizes but the wife doesn't want to use them on the glass top range. I Stihl think the best chili is made in one.


I can imagine the confusion, the 9 was just lightly cast into the handle. Just a casting deficiency I guess.

Tell her that CI is perfectly safe on glass top stoves as long as you don’t drop it on the glass or skid it across.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Hauled a couple small buckets of boxelder up. Gonna need hydraulic oil for the loader before it leaves the shed again.

Gives me a little more splitting to do.


----------



## U&A

Nice break in the heat this weekend. Did some splitting today and plan for more tomorrow as we have mid 70’s tomorrow. 

Finally some cool summer days








Got some new kicks to handle the mud a bit better for scrounging. Went 2” wider and about 1” taller. 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Also,

Hope you all are doing well and having fun this summer. I Have been absent for some time now. I will try and check in more[emoji41][emoji41][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Tony ray

A ute load of wood Aussie style.


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Nice break in the heat this weekend. Did some splitting today and plan for more tomorrow as we have mid 70’s tomorrow.
> 
> Finally some cool summer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new kicks to handle the mud a bit better for scrounging. Went 2” wider and about 1” taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


What brand of tires? I like the looks of those. Need to get some for the ranger.


----------



## saxman

Is the Kubota RTV a 900 or 1120? Those tires look good, what are the specifics on them? Notice much difference in performance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> What brand of tires? I like the looks of those. Need to get some for the ranger.



They are ITP Mud lite XL’s 25x12x12. Actually size is like 25.8x12x12. Stock size on the kubota was 25x10x12 but true size was 24.25x10x12. The XL’s have 1.125” tread depth. I would NOT use these if you ride on the road at all or a lot of hard pack. They are not that great for that. 

Technically we should be using an 8ply rated tire on these things but the selection for 8ply tires down right sucks. These are 6 ply (same ply rating that was on the machine from the factory) but the actual weight rating on them is WAY higher than other 6ply and is similar to an 8ply rating. The ITP manufacturer actually tells you the weigh rating. A lot of them dont. And these tires are 100% MADE IN AMERICA![emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631][emoji631] 

With all the weight iv been putting the bed and I had the cheap OEM tires on it i KNOW these will handle it way better. The weigh rating on the stock tires was embarrassing. 



Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]i


----------



## U&A

saxman said:


> Is the Kubota RTV a 900 or 1120? Those tires look good, what are the specifics on them? Notice much difference in performance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The only difference between the 900 and 1120 or 1140 is the 900 has a smaller engine. Basically a .898L 3cy in the 900 and a 1.123 L 3cyl in the 1120,1110and 1140. 

They both have the same direct drive hydrostatic tractor transmission. 

The difference in power between the 2 engines is quite noticeable.

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Tony ray said:


> A ute load of wood Aussie style.View attachment 851925



What car is that?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## saxman

U&A said:


> The only difference between the 900 and 1120 or 1140 is the 900 has a smaller engine. Basically a .898L 3cy in the 900 and a 1.123 L 3cyl in the 1120,1110and 1140.
> 
> They both have the same direct drive hydrostatic tractor transmission.
> 
> The difference in power between the 2 engines is quite noticeable.
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Yes, you are correct. I have the 1120 and it’s a work horse. Not fast but really heavy duty for work. I put the factory hand throttle kit on and it seems to help when pulling heavy loads. You can independently control engine RPM, the floor pedal then operates the transmission like a HST tractor. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Well I get to do battle with our electric sauna stove today. I really want to get rid of it and go to wood but the family like electric. I may put a wood stove in next to it eventually. 

I thought the contactor was burned up but that wasn’t it. Guess I’ll try the switch next.


----------



## H-Ranch

Finally a little cooler today for working on firewood. This one is for you @chipper1


----------



## mountainguyed67

Got a trailer and pickup load yesterday, forgot to take pictures. Gonna get a trailer load today, will make a point to get pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> I’m teaching a cast iron cooking class one month from today. I’ve been working on recipes and I think I’ve found a winner here. Apple pie dumpling dessert.
> View attachment 851674



About as much cast cooking I do lately.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

The Sugi bars showed up today. Guess FedEx guys run Sunday's. That sucks.

Will weigh em for giggles but gotta grab some cr2032 batteries. Scale Crapped Em out. I'm sure they are heavier than laminates. The tips are definitely heavy.


----------



## Tony ray

Thats a 1997 Holden VS ute with 3.8 V6. Sadly they don't make em anymore.
They now call all these dual cabs Utes but I hate em.


U&A said:


> What car is that?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## pdelosh

Grabbed some ash at the compost pile. With this load I should be at 4 cords this year taken from the wood dump pile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Using the loader to keep from lifting the logs, they just rolled them out of the bucket.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I didn't finish splitting today. I did get 4 wheelbarrow loads split and stacked FWIW!


----------



## ghosta

Tony ray said:


> A ute load of wood Aussie style.View attachment 851925


This is half a ute load in Tasmania...you need a real ute with 4x4 to get quality wood like this.


----------



## chipper1

Some nice loads you guys have been hauling in, mine have been going out lately .
The for sale pile under the brown tarp is getting pretty small.


----------



## chipper1

Tony ray said:


> A ute load of wood Aussie style.View attachment 851925


I think you could have got a few more rounds in there lol.
Is that black locust on the top right .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Finally a little cooler today for working on firewood. This one is for you @chipper1 View attachment 851973


Sure was nice today .
Why is this one for me, what am I missing .
You know that wood ain't red oak right .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Nice break in the heat this weekend. Did some splitting today and plan for more tomorrow as we have mid 70’s tomorrow.
> 
> Finally some cool summer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new kicks to handle the mud a bit better for scrounging. Went 2” wider and about 1” taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Can't wait to see it all muddy .


----------



## Tony ray

Real utes don't have back seats. Heres a pick from the front for U&A.
The lovely missus blacked out my number plate for some reason I don't get.


----------



## Tony ray

Whats with all the neat stacking in the back of your Utes(pickups)
I just pith it in and hope it don't fall out.


----------



## ghosta

Tony ray said:


> Real utes don't have back seats. Heres a pick from the front for U&A.
> The lovely missus blacked out my number plate for some reason I don't get.View attachment 852135


Real utes at the Deni Ute Muster..(largest gathering of utes on the planet) .Well look....most do have a second row of seats!


----------



## Tony ray

ghosta said:


> Real utes at the Deni Ute Muster..(largest gathering of utes on the planet) .Well look....most do have a second row of seats!View attachment 852138


no way, they have sold there souls to the devil, they should be ostrich sized.


----------



## chipper1

ghosta said:


> Real utes at the Deni Ute Muster..(largest gathering of utes on the planet) .Well look....most do have a second row of seats!View attachment 852138
> View attachment 852138





Tony ray said:


> no way, they have sold there souls to the devil, they should be ostrich sized.


----------



## svk

Unexpected rain overnight here. Work all day and a meeting tonight so not a huge deal but I’m glad I put most everything away last night.

The weather is looking to be very mild this weekend. I’m hoping to get my “wood for others” wrapped up for the year and then can focus on my own scrounging from here on out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> Whats with all the neat stacking in the back of your Utes(pickups)



You fit a lot more wood in that way, it minimizes air spaces.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Some nice loads you guys have been hauling in, mine have been going out lately .
> The for sale pile under the brown tarp is getting pretty small.
> View attachment 852110


How much  you charge to deliver to Ideehoo?


----------



## Logger nate

Archery opened here Sunday, went out to try and scrounge up an elk
Didn't see much but did find some nice dead standing red fir
Probably a little too far from the road though even for me.

Nice sunset over the scrounging grounds


----------



## turnkey4099

Slow recovery still improving. Made 3.5 hours yesterday cutting brush and bucking some ofa big willow. Not so good today, onlyi made 3 hours at Jims. Quit with one pole left to be pulled up out of the ravine. Would have taken about 20 minutes to re-rig the cabling, pull, buck and load but I just didn't have that left. Recovery after working is going much faster tho, time I get home I'm ready to do something again...yeah, riiiightt. 

I gotta get to the split/stack task. I have about 5 cord willow rounds to process. Maybe start that tomorrow after I unload the small load of locust poles I brought home today.


----------



## husqvarna257

Put the new couplers on the splitter so it's back up and running fine. I saw firewood for sale at the super market that was from Europe? Never will get this.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

sixonetonoffun said:


> View attachment 852099
> 
> I didn't finish splitting today. I did get 4 wheelbarrow loads split and stacked FWIW!


That's split and stacked inside now. Was 3 good wheelbarrow loads. Pushed the splitter inside for now.

Mail came got a couple Stihl RS 33 .050 84 chains. I also have the Archer that came with the new bar and a couple used Archer from when I had a 24" 359 Husky.

Got a few 20" Oregon chains coming from Dsell yet. Should be all set for cutting. Most of what's ready is small stuff. So I'll get some time on the 261 soon.


----------



## sean donato

Well, my wood/ tree work may get put on hold for a wile. I just got an offer for a new job, working maintenance for hershey entertainment. I'm hoping I get a decent schedule. I have about 30 standing dead oaks I promised to take down for the neighbor this fall, and a land clearing project I'm supposed to be helping with in november for a local cemetery. I spoke with my new manager and he seemed to think it wouldnt be an issue as they were previous commitments. I have a week "off" in between jobs, I hope to finish getting the shed filled up that week. Then I'll have about 10 full cords ready for this winter. Should only need 5 or 6 if it's not too cold. I also lost out on a scrounge spot I had with a local farmer. Was real close, about 4 miles away from me. I stopped by to see if he had the corn down yet, and the patch of woods I had been cleaning up was gone. Stopped by the house to see what was up. He said he was thinking about selling the farm, and that patch of woods was another 6 acres to add to his big field. He made money off the wood, so it was a win, win for him. They left me a pile of the standing dead, but it's only about 4 cord worth. I thanked him and told him I'd be up before winter sets in to collect the pile. Kinda bittersweet, this has been my honey hole for about 6 or 7 years now. Guess I forget were all getting older and have to do what we think is best for our selves.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Another load today. Cut yesterday, loaded today. Then we hiked to the creek and let the puppy play. He had a blast.


----------



## DSW

Such a different landscape than here. 

Do you stalk/ move a lot? Or more laying back.







Logger nate said:


> Archery opened here Sunday, went out to try and scrounge up an elkView attachment 852198


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> A ute load of wood Aussie style.View attachment 851925



Nice one, Tony. That a VS ute? Well loaded anyway, I approve. 

What's the wood?


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> Thats a 1997 Holden VS ute with 3.8 V6. Sadly they don't make em anymore.
> They now call all these dual cabs Utes but I hate em.



This is what happens when you get a few pages behind, the question you asked has already been answered. The VS was a good model, the 3.8 V6 was ultimately derived from a Buick from several decades earlier. The 3.6L that replaced it was never as good. It had more power but was not as smooth or as reliable. I had a 2006 Holden Calais sedan with the 195kW 3.6L and it stretched three timing chains in 5 years. Blurk. 

Much happier now with the old skool 6.2L pushrod Chevy V8. 




I've towed loads with it down to the big smoke and it sounds awesome as it accelerates on full load but mostly we take the cheapo Ranger down since we can take a load in the tub as well as the trailer.


----------



## Cowboy254

ghosta said:


> This is half a ute load in Tasmania...you need a real ute with 4x4 to get quality wood like this.View attachment 852107



Where's the wattle? I need further information on the wood. Peppermint?


----------



## svk

Some good wood making weather. Hoping Sunday (my birthday) doesn’t end up raining. Although if it rains I can work on saws inside too.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> How much  you charge to deliver to Ideehoo?


250or 350 for you .


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> Such a different landscape than here.
> 
> Do you stalk/ move a lot? Or more laying back.


Move a lot, call off and on and try to call them in once located.


----------



## pdelosh

Mulberry and what I believe is Red Elm from the compost site. Has been my go to spot for scrounging wood this year. Buck and load and cut to fit at ~14" N/S for my stoves. Plus no mess to clean up either.


----------



## Philbert

We used to be able to scrounge at the compost site, but they stopped that with the Emerald Ash Borer (EAB) stuff.

I'm sure that someone raised a liability issue for the county as well.

I am set for wood, but I often see some nice stuff there if someone was willing to process it a little.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Scrounging in the low lands today. Just a couple small oak wilt trees. 4 more larger ones when it really cools down. Ripped my tractor seat


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Some good wood making weather.
> View attachment 852298



We’re gonna be a tad warmer.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> We’re gonna be a tad warmer.
> 
> View attachment 852364


Sure hope you don't have any rolling blackouts, I know I'd just be sitting in the house with the AC kicking it.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I can imagine the confusion, the 9 was just lightly cast into the handle. Just a casting deficiency I guess.
> 
> Tell her that CI is perfectly safe on glass top stoves as long as you don’t drop it on the glass or skid it across.


Cast iron is safe on a glass top stove "if" the pan bottom is flat. some cast pans have a raised lip around the bottom and these will cause the glass stove top to crack.


----------



## Ryan A

Logger nate said:


> Archery opened here Sunday, went out to try and scrounge up an el



Where does Elk rank on your “favorite game animal” to eat scale? I’ve heard it’s one of if not the most delicious big game animals in the States.....


----------



## Logger nate

Ryan A said:


> Where does Elk rank on your “favorite game animal” to eat scale? I’ve heard it’s one of if not the most delicious big game animals in the States.....


It’s close to the top. Whitetail deer is probably my favorite. I think they are both very good. I’ve had guys tell me that cougar meat is by far the best but I’ve never tried it.


----------



## sean donato

I personally love elk. More so then deer.


----------



## svk

I personally thought caribou was the best wild meat followed closely by elk. Deer is very dependent on habitat, the ones from Texas taste awesome. Smaller ones up here are good. Moose is below elk but above deer.


----------



## Tony ray

Firewood season is back until 31 oct. We don't get Duck season cause some idiot went apeshit with an assault rifle 20 yrs ago so they took a guns.
Hope some idiot doesn't do a Texas chainsaw massacre in Australia as they might take our chainsaws off us.

Got a nice load of Messmate out back in the Otways. Great burning firewood and as heavy as well heavy hardwood. Thats close to a ton in there. In my 2 door ute.


----------



## djg james

Tony ray said:


> Firewood season is back until 31 oct. We don't get Duck season cause some idiot went apeshit with an assault rifle 20 yrs ago so they took a guns.


What happened to to your Duck season? If they closed mine, I'd go crazy. I hunt Fed lands and I wouldn't be surprised if they closed them this Fall due to Covid. State lands were closed this Spring, so I lost out on Spring Turkey season.


----------



## djg james

Oh my. CAD struck again! Found a Stihl 880 with 5' B&C for $450.. Would that be worth it if it had a scored piston but had good compression?


----------



## JustJeff

Yep


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghosta

Cowboy254 said:


> Where's the wattle? I need further information on the wood. Peppermint?


Not peppermint its messmate (tas oak) just like ol mate with the old ute is cutting. Best wood Ive ever cut actually...exceptionally dense so heavy as hell. Theres a patch of trees on one side of a particular hill thats mostly like this..just lucky this tree was felled by a pro faller on the edge of a bushfire..had a hollow butt that caught fire. Didnt need to be dropped as the hollow only went up 3 metres...whoever decided this tree needed to come down is wet behind the ears...plenty like that running fires these days.

All good things come to an end and Ive cut all the wattle from the log landing...guess I cut 40 tonnes.


----------



## djg james

ghosta said:


> ..just lucky this tree was felled by a pro faller on the edge of a bushfire..had a hollow butt that caught fire. Didnt need to be dropped as the hollow only went up 3 metres...whoever decided this tree needed to come down is wet behind the ears...plenty like that running fires these days.


Good heavens! What's the diameter of that thing? You could fill the bed of a pickup with just two rounds split.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Price seems kinda of low. Another one posted in the southern part of the state for over $1000. Hopefully they'll contact me but the ads 19 hours old so who knows. And hopefully there's no too much wrong with it.


----------



## djg james

Is it easy to get to the spark plug on a 880? Pics if you've got them. How much scouring on a piston is normal? Again pics if you have them.
Thanks.

P.S. now he's asking $500 for it and says compression is fine. So I don't think he'll let me check the piston or the compression. Probably not advisable to buy it just because it runs? ?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Okay so its official today our world record run ended, 29 years without a recession in Australia (previous record 26 years held by the Netherlands). We have a generation who have never experianced a recession, infact the last time we had a recession the internet didn't exist. Hope it's short but sweet.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> What happened to to your Duck season? If they closed mine, I'd go crazy. I hunt Fed lands and I wouldn't be surprised if they closed them this Fall due to Covid. *State lands were closed this Spring, so I lost out on Spring Turkey season.*


In their infinite wisdom, the State of MN chose to allow it's state campgrounds to stay open this year but locked up all of the bathrooms so covid would not be spread in common areas.

Now they are closing the campgrounds for the rest of the year because people are ******** in the woods.

Did anyone with half a brain not predict this would happen?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> In their infinite wisdom, the State of MN chose to allow it's state campgrounds to stay open this year but locked up all of the bathrooms so covid would not be spread in common areas.
> 
> Now they are closing the campgrounds for the rest of the year because people are ******** in the woods.
> 
> Did anyone with half a brain not predict this would happen?


Everything in state parks were closed. And they only allow 5 people with permits into the hunting areas during turkey season. But since the park was closed, so was hunting. If 5 hunters were 500 yards away from each other, they're too close in this park.


----------



## svk

Anything open around here has been trashed this year. Different type of folk who do not give a F about cleanlinesss. The Boundary Waters Canoe Area was originally closed to campers but reopened and they have had tons of trash as well as increased vandalism and crime. Just read an article this morning about a drunk/stoned naked woman was escorted out by rangers LOL.

The good thing is when I go in, I am 20 miles from the nearest road and all of the dipshits tend to take the first campsites along the first lakes.


----------



## djg james

Never made it to the boundary waters. A friend and I had made plans to take a trip later one Summer. In the Spring he came by and told me he couldn't go. He got his girl friend pregnant. And that was all she wrote.


----------



## svk

My house is 5 miles from one entry point. Sadly to say I haven't been in that one for several years or any of them for a couple. But if you want to come up, I would be happy to take a trip in.

Good fishing can be had by traveling one portage in and near complete solitude is only two portages away.


----------



## djg james

Haven't heard from the guy with the 880 for an hour now, and he said he had 2 other people (from what I could decipher from his text speak) that had offered him $500. So he probably got pissed I wanted to check out the saw and passed me over, even though I was first.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Haven't heard from the guy with the 880 for an hour now, and he said he had 2 other people (from what I could decipher from his text speak) that had offered him $500. So he probably got pissed I wanted to check out the saw and passed me over, even though I was first.


That does happen, although with your luck you are better off missing out on a questionable deal rather than ending up with another potential project saw.


----------



## djg james

My Luck? What are you saying about me? My ignorance/stupidity . Yes I know what you mean. Seems too low for a good saw.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> My Luck? What are you saying about me? My ignorance/stupidity . Yes I know what you mean. Seems too low for a good saw.


Partially bad luck! I never had a bad saw deal until I knew better but did not bother to verify piston condition!!
Did you ever hear back from the guy on that other one?

Asking prices on used saws vary. Sometimes guys want $25 bucks for a running pro saw and other times (especially the case for 170 Stihls) they ask more than new retail LOL.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Partially bad luck! I never had a bad saw deal until I knew better but did not bother to verify piston condition!!
> Did you ever hear back from the guy on that other one?
> 
> Asking prices on used saws vary. Sometimes guys want $25 bucks for a running pro saw and other times (especially the case for 170 Stihls) they ask more than new retail LOL.


Yes I did, but he wouldn't budge any. He said CL sales were final. Couldn't answer my question about the replacement tank either. Originally he told me it was original. He suppose to be sending me the extra chains, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> In their infinite wisdom, the State of MN chose to allow it's state campgrounds to stay open this year but locked up all of the bathrooms so covid would not be spread in common areas.
> 
> Now they are closing the campgrounds for the rest of the year because people are ******** in the woods.
> 
> Did anyone with half a brain not predict this would happen?


So it's not just the bears now. Oh sh*t

I made had lots of good cutting time in recently, lots of spare chains to use when the others got dull. Then I realized that I had 7 chains to sharpen so I had to stop cutting yesterday and grind chains. This was an "interesting find" A nice chunk of steel hidden by bark growing over it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Sure hope you don't have any rolling blackouts, I know I'd just be sitting in the house with the AC kicking it.



We haven't had any rolling blackouts yet. Yeah, I don’t want to do anything in that heat either. Especially after being in the mountains where it’s about 14 degrees cooler. If I need to do something in that kind of heat, it’ll be in the hour and a half before dark.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

djg james said:


> Is it easy to get to the spark plug on a 880? Pics if you've got them. How much scouring on a piston is normal? Again pics if you have them.
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. now he's asking $500 for it and says compression is fine. So I don't think he'll let me check the piston or the compression. Probably not advisable to buy it just because it runs? ?


None!


----------



## djg james

Duce said:


> None!


None? No pics or wouldn't buy??


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> This was an "interesting find" A nice chunk of steel hidden by bark growing over it.


Ironwood?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Yes I did, but he wouldn't budge any. He said CL sales were final. Couldn't answer my question about the replacement tank either. Originally he told me it was original. He suppose to be sending me the extra chains, but I'm not holding my breath.


If you spent the 880 money on the 460 you'll have a great saw that you can actually use. 880 is a giant pig unless you need to run a five foot bar.. send that 460 off to husqstihl or mastermind and get it fixed right and souped up!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Well the guy just replied about 11:30 today. And ad is still up. I suggested a 10:00A meeting and I waited around until 10:30, but got no response. So I took off on some running around I had to do. I just got home and checked emails around 1:30P. So maybe it's still on.

The question I asked before: How much scoring on a piston could I live with? Pics?


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Well the guy just replied about 11:30 today. And ad is still up. I suggested a 10:00A meeting and I waited around until 10:30, but got no response. So I took off on some running around I had to do. I just got home and checked emails around 1:30P. So maybe it's still on.
> 
> The question I asked before: How much scoring on a piston could I live with? Pics?



Do you have a need for a saw that big?


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Well the guy just replied about 11:30 today. And ad is still up. I suggested a 10:00A meeting and I waited around until 10:30, but got no response. So I took off on some running around I had to do. I just got home and checked emails around 1:30P. So maybe it's still on.
> 
> The question I asked before: How much scoring on a piston could I live with? Pics?


Personally I will say none.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

djg james said:


> Well the guy just replied about 11:30 today. And ad is still up. I suggested a 10:00A meeting and I waited around until 10:30, but got no response. So I took off on some running around I had to do. I just got home and checked emails around 1:30P. So maybe it's still on.
> 
> The question I asked before: How much scoring on a piston could I live with? Pics?


There should be no scoring. It will only get worse. Piston wear is much different than scoring. Air leak caused scoring? Straight gassed?


----------



## kyle1!

He must want to buy another lemon so he can make some lemonade.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> Okay so its official today our world record run ended, 29 years without a recession in Australia (previous record 26 years held by the Netherlands). We have a generation who have never experianced a recession, infact the last time we had a recession the internet didn't exist. Hope it's short but sweet.


How did you get through the 2008 banking/credit crisis!?



svk said:


> Partially bad luck! I never had a bad saw deal until I knew better but did not bother to verify piston condition!!
> Did you ever hear back from the guy on that other one?
> 
> Asking prices on used saws vary. Sometimes guys want $25 bucks for a running pro saw and other times (especially the case for 170 Stihls) they ask more than new retail LOL.



Ms170, they get better with age


----------



## Tony ray

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you have a need for a saw that big?


Well that's a silly question


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> Well that's a silly question


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


>



Pretty sure that's 120cc's lol.

Hope you don't have to go out in that heat .


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> How did you get through the 2008 banking/credit


Exactly.
When the market is low its a great time to buy.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you have a need for a saw that big?


I would like to do some milling. Just small 18" or less dia. 6' max length) logs at first. That's why I went after the 046 originally. But maybe the 046 would handle an occasional milling job.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> How did you get through the 2008 banking/credit crisis!?



Up to 2007 we had a federal government who ran this thing called a 'budgetary surplus'. In fact, we had no net debt and $20 billion in the bank. When Labor won the 2007 election and the financial crisis hit, he blew an enormous hole in the budget, which due to the way GDP is calculated, narrowly avoided a technical recession. We had one quarter of negative growth but snuck through without a second but the money spent was blown on unproductive things - free house insulation (which was obviously rorted), so-called 'covered outdoor learning areas' at public schools (no cost/benefit analysis there either) and the like. At the same time, resources prices which had started to rise in the three or four years prior started to rise at a faster pace. For example, in 2007, spot iron ore prices were under US$40/ton. In 2010 they went over US$170/ton. That's how it was done.

In recent years the growth has been very tepid and really only carried by the housing and construction ponzi scheme facilitated by very low interest rates. This year was expected to be the first federal government surplus since 2007/8 (BIG maybe) but with all that has happened this year I wouldn't expect one now until approximately 2250. I fully expect to stihl be paying tax by then.


----------



## djg james

So my question remains: Would that saw be worth repairing if it needed a piston or even a cylinder and approximately how much would that run?
What's a good compression range on the 880?
And anyone do any milling with a 046?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> So my question remains: Would that saw be worth repairing if it needed a piston or even a cylinder and approximately how much would that run?
> What's a good compression range on the 880?
> And anyone do any milling with a 046?


Not sure they are a high compression saw, so probably 150 or so, I've never been too interested in them. Certain mufflers on them are very expensive so that is something to look out for. As has already been said, there should be zero scratches on the piston. The 460 looked bad, so bad I'm pretty sure I could ha e felt it just pulling the recoil slowly which is something I typically do when looking at a saw. 
I think you should do as was suggested and get the other saw squared away and then see what your "needs" are.
Pretty sure Mike has done some milling with his 046/460's, tuning and remembering its not a 90cc saw are very important though, as is keeping the chain very sharp.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My son took his younger cousin bear hunting yesterday evening. Who got a nice smallish one.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Starting to see a few bigger saws come up for sale. I think the MS500i release is gonna put some 85-90cc saws on the block.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Not sure they are a high compression saw, so probably 150 or so, I've never been too interested in them. Certain mufflers on them are very expensive so that is something to look out for. As has already been said, there should be zero scratches on the piston. The 460 looked bad, so bad I'm pretty sure I could ha e felt it just pulling the recoil slowly which is something I typically do when looking at a saw.
> I think you should do as was suggested and get the other saw squared away and then see what your "needs" are.
> Pretty sure Mike has done some milling with his 046/460's, tuning and remembering its not a 90cc saw are very important though, as is keeping the chain very sharp.


Thanks. I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling from the seller of the 880. He refuses to answer any of my questions and I only get short replies. Something feels off. I just hated loosing out on the possibility of a good saw. Plus, I keep telling myself there has to be something wrong with the saw if he only wants $450 for it. It's an 880 not an 088 so it can't be that old. So you're probably right. Fix the 046 and see where it takes me.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

sixonetonoffun said:


> Starting to see a few bigger saws come up for sale. I think the MS500i release is gonna put some 85-90cc saws on the block.


Let's see how it holds up milling.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Crazy. My package made it to St. Paul then went back to Kansas!

September 2, 2020
In Transit, Arriving Late
Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.
August 31, 2020, 4:13 am
Departed USPS Regional Origin Facility
WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 30, 2020, 9:51 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 29, 2020, 5:27 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
SAINT PAUL MN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 29, 2020, 10:26 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 29, 2020, 7:51 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
KANSAS CITY MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 29, 2020, 12:11 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
August 28, 2020, 10:56 pm
Accepted at USPS Origin Facility
MCPHERSON, KS 67460 
August 27, 2020, 4:45 pm
Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item
MCPHERSON, KS 67460


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Crazy. My package made it to St. Paul then went back to Kansas!
> 
> September 2, 2020
> In Transit, Arriving Late
> Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.
> August 31, 2020, 4:13 am
> Departed USPS Regional Origin Facility
> WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 30, 2020, 9:51 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
> WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 29, 2020, 5:27 pm
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> SAINT PAUL MN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 29, 2020, 10:26 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
> WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 29, 2020, 7:51 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> KANSAS CITY MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 29, 2020, 12:11 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
> WICHITA KS DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> August 28, 2020, 10:56 pm
> Accepted at USPS Origin Facility
> MCPHERSON, KS 67460
> August 27, 2020, 4:45 pm
> Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item
> MCPHERSON, KS 67460


Bastiges. 

And people wonder why the place loses money left and right.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Wonder if voting by mail will be the same?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Duce said:


> Wonder if voting by mail will be the same?


They announced here as long as post marked Nov 3rd if received on or before Nov 10th they will be counted.

They could possibly make 2 trips to Kansas and still be counted.


----------



## JustJeff

880 is over 2 grand here in Canuck bucks. So 450 would be a deal even if broken. Can't imagine it costing more than 500 for a professional rebuild with OEM parts so half the cost of new. Don't underestimate the 460, it will handle the size of milling you are wanting, but it ain't an 880 that's for sure. I get it, it would be cool to own a saw that could cut anything growing on the continent!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Widow neighbor called tonight wondering if I wanted the wood from a couple of trees she is having a tree service take down near the house. Of course I do! Told her to get them to give her the cheapest price to put them on the ground and I would take care of the wood from there. She insisted that the wood will be stacked next to her barn and i could drive up to it with the truck to load at my leisure.

With that motivation I decided it was cool enough to move a little wood this evening.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Widow neighbor called tonight wondering if I wanted the wood from a couple of trees she is having a tree service take down near the house. Of course I do! Told her to get them to give her the cheapest price to put them on the ground and I would take care of the wood from there. She insisted that the wood will be stacked next to her barn and i could drive up to it with the truck to load at my leisure.
> 
> With that motivation I decided it was cool enough to move a little wood this evening.
> View attachment 852616
> 
> View attachment 852617
> 
> View attachment 852618
> 
> View attachment 852619


Gonna call you the one wheeled wonder lol
Is that part of the wood, I'm available to come drop a couple trees for her and you know I plan on going that way so...
Managed to split a bucket today, glad its cooler, but its still warmer.than I enjoy and tomorrow it's supposed to be warmer yet .
So I've got about a cord and a half off this pile so far, bummer is I am getting a lot going on the bonfire pile as some has rotted, the good thing is I'm getting a lot on the bonfire pile .
Quite a bit to go, one bucket at a time, shouldn't be more than 50 buckets left , cutting is more fun!


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Thanks. I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling from the seller of the 880. He refuses to answer any of my questions and I only get short replies. Something feels off. I just hated loosing out on the possibility of a good saw. Plus, I keep telling myself there has to be something wrong with the saw if he only wants $450 for it. It's an 880 not an 088 so it can't be that old. So you're probably right. Fix the 046 and see where it takes me.


So did you back off from looking at it?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> So did you back off from looking at it?


Chances are there was no looking at it, but I bet if he didn't ask so many questions the guy probably would have been happy to ship it after he paid wit the cash app or PayPal friends and family .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Gonna call you the one wheeled wonder lol
> Is that part of the wood, I'm available to come drop a couple trees for her and you know I plan on going that way so...
> Managed to split a bucket today, glad its cooler, but its still warmer.than I enjoy and tomorrow it's supposed to be warmer yet .
> So I've got about a cord and a half off this pile so far, bummer is I am getting a lot going on the bonfire pile as some has rotted, the good thing is I'm getting a lot on the bonfire pile .
> Quite a bit to go, one bucket at a time, shouldn't be more than 50 buckets left , cutting is more fun!
> View attachment 852627
> View attachment 852628


And I have the FIL's tractor with bucket in the barn... but there's no exercise in that to work off the Covid-10 I have (think freshman-15). That wood is from earlier scrounge from - you guessed it - my new best friends. 

I may have told you before, but I would probably find a way to do it at my own house, but no way I'm cutting trees that can reach someone else's house. She's got a guy coming in and she already told him that I would want the wood.

Stacking isn't *so* bad. At least it looks good when its done.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> So did you back off from looking at it?


I haven't contacted him again nor has he contacted me. I'm a little afraid to. He still won't answer any questions about the saw.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And I have the FIL's tractor with bucket in the barn... but there's no exercise in that to work off the Covid-10 I have (think freshman-15). That wood is from earlier scrounge from - you guessed it - my new best friends.
> 
> I may have told you before, but I would probably find a way to do it at my own house, but no way I'm cutting trees that can reach someone else's house. She's got a guy coming in and she already told him that I would want the wood.
> 
> Stacking isn't *so* bad. At least it looks good when its done.


I hate to say this, but if you ain't down to the covid-9 yet you probably ain't gonna loose it this yr .
I here you, that's why I said I'd be happy to do it, will cut trees for .
But if you need a hand I'd be happy to help.
I'll bring the rope and the big shot for the cherry when I come thru .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I haven't contacted him again nor has he contacted me. I'm a little afraid to.


Fear is not always a bad thing .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I hate to say this, but if you ain't down to the covid-9 yet you probably ain't gonna loose it this yr .


Meh, its probably only really Covid-5 and it happens every year after I stop playing basketball (and start drinking beer in the summer.) Unfortunately that happened early this year and the fall season is already cancelled. So we could get to Covid-10...


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I haven't contacted him again nor has he contacted me. I'm a little afraid to. He still won't answer any questions about the saw.


If he is being evasive about questions he either has something to hide or has someone that appears to be more interested than you. Probably best to let this one go then.


----------



## svk

Well I ended up getting a $25 gift card from eBay for being a long term member of over 20 years. I needed a few rim sprockets as well as some more mix oil so I put together a nice list of parts and did some shopping. 

I never got an email about this, it was in my eBay inbox within the site itself. So if you’ve been a long term member, might not hurt to check your messages box within there.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I put together a nice list of parts and did some shopping.


I thought you got a gift card for $25, how long did the list take to make lol.


----------



## husqvarna257

Philbert said:


> Ironwood?
> 
> Nope not iron wood , not here in New England but I can't say for sure what it is because it was Part of a drop off of end pieces.
> 
> Philbert





sixonetonoffun said:


> Crazy. My package made it to St. Paul then went back to Kansas!
> 
> I had that with an impact driver I got on eBay. It started out from Iowa went all over the pace and ended up outside of Boston and went to California. After 3 or more weeks the seller refunded me, not sure if he ever got it back.


----------



## husqvarna257

djg james said:


> I haven't contacted him again nor has he contacted me. I'm a little afraid to. He still won't answer any questions about the saw.


Your gut is telling you to leave it alone, I'd listen. 

WE have been looking for a new dog to adopt recently. We lost 2 older dogs in the past year and the 2 year old is lonely. Covid 19 has made the whole process hell. Everyone wants a dog now so shelters are out and on waiting lists. We might have one that is coming up from someplace down south to Massachusetts. The dogs need to quarantine and then we can foster/ adopt one. Shepard mix 5 month old male. I will not count on anything just yet but the idea if fostering 1st to see if this is the right fit is a sound idea. If we don't like him we will foster him until they can place him.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I thought you got a gift card for $25, how long did the list take to make lol.


Well I ordered two ten packs of rim sprockets as well as a bottle of mix oil and after coupon the grand total was $28 bucks.

I have 4 carb kits and a ten pack of Homelite duckbills on order from previous orders so I have a few days of putzing to do once everything arrives.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> The dogs need to quarantine and then we can foster/ adopt one.


They sure are pulling out all the stops on this farce.
It seems the US is a boiling pot and you all on the outskirts are at the edge of the pot, then you have Michigan and we might as well be the middle bottom .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I ordered two ten packs of rim sprockets as well as a bottle of mix oil and after coupon the grand total was $28 bucks.
> 
> I have 4 carb kits and a ten pack of Homelite duckbills on order from previous orders so I have a few days of putzing to do once everything arrives.


Two 10 packs for under 25, oh, never mind.
Yep, you'll be busy, when you finish swing on over lol.
I just told a member who lives about 35min away he could have a mcbrick I have here and a couple others, it will keep them from the fate of the trash can .


----------



## Philbert

I have received a few ‘_we miss you: here is $5 to spend_’ offers from eBay over the years. It worked: I found something to buy each time.

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Took down this Y shaped tree, brushed it out, started to split and stack. Then this blew in. Dropped tree with worst looking 372 I have ever had. Still find it hard to understand all this light weight, fastest saw you can find or you have to be doing it wrong. Spend three times or more, brushing, splitting and stacking.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Took down this Y shaped tree, brushed it out, started to split and stack. Then this blew in. Dropped tree with worst looking 372 I have ever had. Still find it hard to understand all this light weight, fastest saw you can find or you have to be doing it wrong. Spend three times or more, brushing, splitting and stacking.View attachment 852730
> View attachment 852731
> View attachment 852732
> View attachment 852733


Nice job.
We got a "special weather statement". That front is just a thin line and it's about to push thru here, they are saying up to 50mph winds, we are just outside the special area lol. It's been quite windy here all day, normally we don't get that much wind here in the valley. 22mph winds most the day and tomorrow we are supposed to have 15mph, I wonder if this is the 2 days of westerly wind that we need to turn Lake Michigan so the salmon start running . I managed to split another bucket today, hope to get one more done, then maybe fishing for a bit.
That saw couldn't possibly cut wood, it doesn't even have the proper oem handlebar on it . I agree, lots of time in all the other areas of wood processing that you waste a lot more time, sharp chain and full tanks.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Nice job.
> We got a "special weather statement". That front is just a thin line and it's about to push thru here, they are saying up to 50mph winds, we are just outside the special area lol. It's been quite windy here all day, normally we don't get that much wind here in the valley. 22mph winds most the day and tomorrow we are supposed to have 15mph, I wonder if this is the 2 days of westerly wind that we need to turn Lake Michigan so the salmon start running . I managed to split another bucket today, hope to get one more done, then maybe fishing for a bit.
> That saw couldn't possibly cut wood, it doesn't even have the proper oem handlebar on it . I agree, lots of time in all the other areas of wood processing that you waste a lot more time, sharp chain and full tanks.


Good eye. Handle and clutch cover are from a 572xp. Only new OEM parts are bearings, seals, gaskets, ported p/c, clutch, fuel lines and muffler is a custom hack job done by me. Starting to clear off here, but everything is soaked.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Good eye. Handle and clutch cover are from a 572xp. Only new OEM parts are bearings, seals, gaskets, ported p/c, clutch, fuel lines and muffler is a custom hack job done by me. Starting to clear off here, but everything is soaked.


Well, I was gonna say all those things, but it was kinda hard to see them on my phone .
How's that beast run.
The wind picked up pretty good for a bit and we have a few smaller branches down here at the house, the clouds are moving out now, it was pretty dark here for quite a while. I need to put the tarp back on the for sale pile. 
Still waiting for Nate to let me know if he wants me to bring him a cord for 250 or 350, not sure what size that truck is, but I'm ready to go .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Well, I was gonna say all those things, but it was kinda hard to see them on my phone .
> How's that beast run.
> The wind picked up pretty good for a bit and we have a few smaller branches down here at the house, the clouds are moving out now, it was pretty dark here for quite a while. I need to put the tarp back on the for sale pile.
> Still waiting for Nate to let me know if he wants me to bring him a cord for 250 or 350, not sure what size that truck is, but I'm ready to go .


Cleared up here. Finished splitting and stacking. 6-1/4 buckets full. That saw runs good, strongest 372 I have owned. Could not stand watching news anymore. Look what Trump made me do.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Cleared up here. Finished splitting and stacking. 6-1/4 buckets full. That saw runs good, strongest 372 I have owned. Could not stand watching news anymore. Look what Trump made me do.View attachment 852759


Thats great, mine is slow go because its old and the big rounds have to be noodles so that all takes time, good thing I have a light saw lol. I've actually been using a beat up 372oe at the woodpile for noodling and cutting longer pieces down a bit, shes been very consistent, need to fill it up and split another bucket.
Stinks, my pointer finger is still hurting from when I smashed it with a large noodles chunk last week iirc.
I'll be back  .


----------



## djg james

Got the Oak off the driveway and down the hill and stacked. Only 2-3 rows on the left are from this year. The brick pallets made a good base for the 2+ loads of Hackberry that I had on the drive too. Now all that's left is a couple of small logs for boards and bowl blanks. Which is what I wanted the 046 or the 880 for.

And I said I was done cutting unless Cherry or Bk. Locust showed up at the log yard. Well I forgot one. Osage Orange. Small pile of smaller stuff turned into a load and a few rounds and 4' log in the bed.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I lit the stove tonight. Well ok just burned some trash but... Its coming.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I lit the stove tonight. Well ok just burned some trash but... Its coming.


Burning is addictive  .
I almost started a bonfire tonight would have been a nice night for it and it's not too dry.


----------



## svk

Nice cool night here, be a great night for a fire if I could stay awake that long.

I tried a new homemade marinade on a small steak. Unfortunately I made the steak taste like a lime. I made burgers in cast iron and they were a hit.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Two 10 packs for under 25, oh, never mind.
> Yep, you'll be busy, when you finish swing on over lol.
> I just told a member who lives about 35min away he could have a mcbrick I have here and a couple others, it will keep them from the fate of the trash can .


I should clarify, it was 28 bucks after the coupon.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Nice cool night here, be a great night for a fire if I could stay awake that long.
> 
> I tried a new homemade marinade on a small steak. Unfortunately I made the steak taste like a lime. I made burgers in cast iron and they were a hit.


That's how I was feeling. Then theres the sore knee, I hit it on the log holder because I was a trying not to have another large block slam my finger again . It doesn't look swollen, but since I hit it right on the top of my kneecap it still hurts pretty bad. Oh well, I'll just be taking it easy on the computer for a few.


svk said:


> I should clarify, it was 28 bucks after the coupon.


Iirc that's what I thought you meant, but I was thinking you got a 64oz bottle of 2-stroke oil which adds a bit more to the cost of the rims.
If you need any large husky rims let me know, I have a bunch here along with plenty of large mount 20" husky bars. I should probably list some of them on craigslist, but they aren't bad to have around either, although I probably could sell a few .


----------



## Tony ray

Todays load from out back in the collection zone. Bit of weight in the Messmate I got but the tree was hollowed out by critters which dragged dirt and sand up the middle which played havoc on the chain.
The kids got to ride up front on they way home but the baby Echo ended up on the floor after jamming on the brakes to dodge a couple of kangaroos.
g


----------



## chipper1

Tony ray said:


> Todays load from out back in the collection zone. Bit of weight in the Messmate I got but the tree was hollowed out by critters which dragged dirt and sand up the middle which played havoc on the chain.
> The kids got to ride up front on they way home but the baby Echo ended up on the floor after jamming on the brakes to dodge a couple of kangaroos.View attachment 852790
> gView attachment 852791
> View attachment 852792


Nice load. You should have a seatbelt on the kids .
I'd sure like to get to cut all that very hard wood with you guys down there, sure I could learn a lot about sharpening chains from you guys.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> View attachment 852790
> g



Nice car!


----------



## JustJeff

Crikey, it's an Oz Camino! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

svk said:


> YMMV, I prefer the SSA as did someone else on here who has both. Philbert has both and prefers the X-27
> 
> X-25 left and SSA right. For reference the x-25 and 27 have the same head.
> View attachment 850102



I disagree, I have the 25 and 27 and the heads are very different in size. I think the 25 is 2.5lb at 28” and the 27 is 4lb at 36”.
At least I think they are the 25 and 27 both Fiskars with solid black handles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Be Stihl said:


> I disagree, I have the 25 and 27 and the heads are very different in size. I think the 25 is 2.5lb at 28” and the 27 is 4lb at 36”.
> At least I think they are the 25 and 27 both Fiskars with solid black handles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know for a fact the X-25 and 27 have the same head. If you have models with all black handles, you may be comparing the Fiskars Chopping Axe (basically a X-23 with a longer handle) and the Fiskars Splitting Axe (clone to the X-27).


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I know for a fact the X-25 and 27 have the same head. If you have models with all black handles, you may be comparing the Fiskars Chopping Axe (basically a X-23 with a longer handle) and the Fiskars Splitting Axe (clone to the X-27).


Now I have to get a chopping axe too lol.


----------



## Be Stihl

svk said:


> I know for a fact the X-25 and 27 have the same head. If you have models with all black handles, you may be comparing the Fiskars Chopping Axe (basically a X-23 with a longer handle) and the Fiskars Splitting Axe (clone to the X-27).



I apologize the units I have are not labeled x25 and x27. That was an assumption on my part, they are the original or older design. They are labeled 28” splitting axe and 36” super splitting axe on the website. I guess I thought they were the same as the newer but without the orange rubber grip. Sorry for any confusion was not trying to offend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Be Stihl said:


> I apologize the units I have are not labeled x25 and x27. That was an assumption on my part, they are the original or older design. They are labeled 28” splitting axe and 36” super splitting axe on the website. I guess I thought they were the same as the newer but without the orange rubber grip. Sorry for any confusion was not trying to offend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries at all!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Now I have to get a chopping axe too lol.


Two or three falls ago I did a lot of work with the black handle chopping axe in the tool review thread. It is a great axe.


----------



## svk

Fiskars certainly keeps us on our toes....I do not understand whey the 36" splitting axe is a clone of the X-27 but the other tools are not direct knock off's of the corresponding X models.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Crikey, it's an Oz Camino!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I thought it was a ranchero.


----------



## Philbert

Be Stihl said:


> I apologize the units I have are not labeled x25 and x27.


Fiskars has many models, and changes their designs periodically; it is hard to keep up with all of them.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> I thought it was a ranchero.


Rancheroz? Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony ray

Hey ease up guys. Rancheros are made by Ford. Holdens bitter enemy down here.


----------



## U&A

Almost 15 cord split and stacked. This stack is kinda a mess. Had to get it done quickly. Most of it is Already dry ash and a tiny bit of maple and cherry. 

And i know someone will think about air flow. There is an open spot in the middle that is not showing in the pic







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> Hey ease up guys. Rancheros are made by Ford. Holdens bitter enemy down here.



What’s a Holden??? (Sarcasm).


----------



## Deleted member 150358

U&A said:


> Almost 15 cord split and stacked. This stack is kinda a mess. Had to get it done quickly. Most of it is Already dry ash and a tiny bit of maple and cherry.
> 
> And i know someone will think about air flow. There is an open spot in the middle that is not showing in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice!
Kind of behind here. Was thinking about supplementing with some Slab wood bundles.


----------



## Philbert

Tony ray said:


> Hey ease up guys. Rancheros are made by Ford. Holdens bitter enemy down here.


You guys kept the Ranger alive. They were building them here in Minnesota, until they tore down the factory for the real estate. Got reintroduced about a year ago here in the states. 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Crikey, it's an Oz Camino!



For a while in the early 2000s, the Holden Commodore sedan and ute were sold as the Chevy Lumina in the US. The Lumina used a couple of different models before and after the rebadged Holden. The later model Holden SS was sold as the Chevy SS until fairly recently - @MechanicMatt had one or two on the lot IIRC. I have one in the garage.


----------



## Cowboy254

We're heading into shoulder season now but we had a real cold blast a week or so ago. I scrounged up a split that @LondonNeil would have liked.




10x14x18 inches of blue gum. I put it on the scales and it was a fraction over 60 pounds. Burned it on full air for 4 hours then shut down overnight. After a bit of poking, this is what was left in the morning.


----------



## MustangMike

I think some of the Walmart versions of the Fiskars have black handles instead of the orange portion.


----------



## MustangMike

A P+C for a MS880 goes for about $450, and that does not include installation. If the saw needs a full rebuild (bearings, etc) it can get very expensive if you don't do it yourself.

FYI, Meteor pistons are NOT recommended for use in this saw (by those in the know).


----------



## Jeffkrib

Tony ray said:


> Hey ease up guys. Rancheros are made by Ford. Holdens bitter enemy down here.


In the age old battle between Holden vs Ford. Finally we have a winner......... it’s Ford!


----------



## farmer steve

Since we have guys from all over the world posting here, Happy International Bacon Day.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> A P+C for a MS880 goes for about $450, and that does not include installation. If the saw needs a full rebuild (bearings, etc) it can get very expensive if you don't do it yourself.
> 
> FYI, Meteor pistons are NOT recommended for use in this saw (by those in the know).


If you're referring to my recent post about one on CL, I've decided to pass on the saw. Thanks to those here that convinced me it may be more than my needs among other concerns. I'm going to work on the 046 and see where that takes me.

P.S. Just checked and the ad is gone. None issue now.


----------



## svk

Mornin

It’s a cool damp 39 degrees here. Definitely felt colder than that. 

I’ve got a few saws to wrench on today then head to a surprise birthday party for a friend of my wife’s.

I’ll stop at the house after the party to grab some repaired saws I need to test. I’ve got plenty of rounds to split but probably only 2-3 more trees to cut at the neighbor’s place here. In a couple weeks I’ve got some more cutting to do around home.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I think some of the Walmart versions of the Fiskars have black handles instead of the orange portion.



The all black handle ones are at Home Depot too. 

And i think menards as well


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

You guys remember a couple years ago when I said I had almost ran out of geriatric aspen to cut? Well that was a lie. Lol. 

I have removed all of them from my property at the house. And only a couple left that could potentially fall into my yard at the cabin. But as I sit here drinking coffee I can see a lot more out in the woods. And of course most of my neighbors haven’t been as proactive as I have been.

Judging by the rate they are dying/falling, I figure in another ten years they’ll all be gone.


----------



## LondonNeil

Is that s good thing or not? Are they being replaced by healthier trees or?


----------



## MustangMike

This is the 20" vine infested dead Ash I cut yesterday. Was leaning the wrong way so had to be roped and pulled. That Maasdam Rope Puller continues to impress me.

Used the 462 w/24" to fell and buck the large end, the 261 w/18" to limb and do smaller bucking, and my old 044 w/20" to do the middle bucking. Was good to give the old gal some run time, she is almost 28 years old now!

The tree was nice and solid and will make for good firewood for this year.


----------



## MustangMike

Was up at the cabin with my 2 Daughters, SIL, and 3 G kids Mon - Wed. We had a great time, and I even got pics of the Sotz Wood Stove and stove tools they used to sell (poker, rake and shovel).

The warming plate (under the coffee pot) is an up side down rail road track tie. It has a small air gap so it does not get too hot. It provides humidity and hot water for the morning if we leave it on all night.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Is that s good thing or not? Are they being replaced by healthier trees or?


Yes and yes. 

This area was logged 108 years ago and these trees are the reprog from that cut. Aspen have an average lifespan of 80-90 years so the trees we still have are in decline. The multitude of white birch trees are also in decline.

Aspen are very good at self regeneration through root suckers. In addition, other pioneer species like red maple and balsam are present. And a few new birch. IMO a young forest is much better for wild game and also sustains extreme storms much better.


----------



## svk

Say, I don’t remember anyone wishing a happy birthday to @Philbert on Tuesday. So Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Say, I don’t remember anyone wishing a happy birthday to @Philbert on Tuesday. So Happy Birthday!!!


DITTO!! Since the upgrade the birthday list is fubar.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> DITTO!! Since the upgrade the birthday list is fubar.


I just realized that. And the only way to view it is through the “today’s birthdays” list. Unfortunately sagetown has passed, he kept track of all of that. 

Soneone else might have a birthday coming up too.


----------



## Philbert

*Muscle Memory*

It had been a while since I felled any trees, and my cuts were not level or pretty. I spent a few days up North with a friend, clearing some dead / dying balsam fir for fire protection, and after a little while, started making level notches that met cleanly, without over thinking things too much.

Same thing with filing: I usually use a grinder, and it had been a while since I filed a chain, except for touch ups. I had bought this new Tecomec clamp-on file guide to try, and things were a bit rough at first, even with a sharp, new file. Some of it was the new device: I had to oil the guide rod, and it took a little while for it to 'break in' too. By the third chain, things felt like I knew what I was doing again.




Also found a 'surprise' (!):



Sometimes, we need a little time to practice, to regain that muscle memory, and to restore confidence.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You know that wood ain't red oak right .


Well I finished up the "red oak". 


Did a few loads of not highly valuable English walnut. 




And found a bunch of this "yellow oak".

Seems like trash: thick bark, splits too easy, good sized growth rings, probably no good for firewood. I'll just dump it in the burn pile. Wish I knew *someone* with a new trailer that was driving past the area that could haul about 2 cords of this junk away. Oh well, it will be gone in a couple of hours.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I just realized that. And the only way to view it is through the “today’s birthdays” list. Unfortunately sagetown has passed, he kept track of all of that.
> 
> Soneone else might have a birthday coming up too.


The birthday and new member list has been combined. PITA. I only look for guys here and the GMT. I miss ol sagetown. Helluva great guy..


----------



## svk

I really don’t keep track of it at all anymore.

I’m in here whenever I’m on my phone, check chainsaw/chainsaw stickies a few times a day and hit OT a couple times a week.

GMT is full of great people but just too much to read!!


----------



## djg james

Spent some time this morning splitting the Hedge I recently got. I needed some more Cherry and I new of one log at the tree guys first log yard which he rarely uses any more. There were actually two logs there, one of which I had to drag out with a chain. Originally I had a shot of a full load of Cherry in my truck, but for some reason, my camera lost it. Great something else needing repair.
He was actively burning there and right next to the burn pile was 2-3 loads worth of the rest of the Hedge. So tomorrow I'm going to be rushing around trying to save as much of it as I can before it gets pushed on. And now both this new stuff will have to be split so my trailer is free for a Monday delivery. No much rest on this Holiday weekend.


----------



## svk

Started working on the large dead birch I dropped this spring behind the cabin.

There are a few forked rounds that I couldn’t even touch with the Isocore so I’ll noodle them when I run out of straight wood. The rest of it is splitting pretty nicely for wood that’s been bucked for close to 5 months. 

And another stupid balsam uprooted over the past couple of weeks. I guess I’ll work that one up plus the totem pole in the foreground once I get the birch hauled out.


----------



## Cowboy254

I've cleaned out the back rows of this year's bay in the wood shed. 





Refilled with four cubes of mostly peppermint with a little candlebark. From here I burn my way forward and refill from the back as rows empty out. 




Much of it is already bark-free but I debark the rest as I go which is a major exercise in delayed gratification for nice burning in two years' time but also it gives some firepit material for tonight. Today is Father's Day in Oz.


----------



## Tony ray

Happy fathers day cowboy. My kids ordered me a Husqvarna Hatchet which they Said would take 3 days to come in only to be told its now on backorder. Seems like everything is locked down in Victoria 
Any snakes in the back of the wood shed?


----------



## svk

Well I’m 6 wheelbarrows in so far. I’ll probably finish filling this rack and call it good for the night. There’s more wood but I don’t have any spare racks at the moment.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well I finished up the "red oak".
> View attachment 853120
> 
> Did a few loads of not highly valuable English walnut.
> View attachment 853121
> View attachment 853122
> View attachment 853123
> 
> And found a bunch of this "yellow oak".
> View attachment 853124
> Seems like trash: thick bark, splits too easy, good sized growth rings, probably no good for firewood. I'll just dump it in the burn pile. Wish I knew *someone* with a new trailer that was driving past the area that could haul about 2 cords of this junk away. Oh well, it will be gone in a couple of hours.


That is some funny looking red oak lol.
Probably could have loaded a couple cord on the trailer with the van weight wise, but there wasn't much room left.
That should all burn just fine for you though. 
Those loads make you look like  lol.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, that is the trouble with Black Birch, which seems to be moving in on my property (instead of the Ash and Black Cherry). It has higher BTUs than the other Birches, but it is no fun to split by hand, very stringy. Takes a lot more swings than either Ash or Cherry.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, that is the trouble with Black Birch, which seems to be moving in on my property (instead of the Ash and Black Cherry). It has higher BTUs than the other Birches, but it is no fun to split by hand, very stringy. Takes a lot more swings than either Ash or Cherry.


I wish we had black birch here! This is white birch which splits nicely when smaller but this tree was old, gnarly, and full of knots!


----------



## svk

One of trees where the grain grows every which way....hit the middle of the round and the grain runs out the side 12” down. Doh!

And much of the trunk had two hearts to make things more interesting.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> One of trees where the grain grows every which way....hit the middle of the round and the grain runs out the side 12” down. Doh!
> 
> And much of the trunk had two hearts to make things more interesting.


As long as the axe don't hit you when it comes out .
Sometimes it just ends up being better to noodle them down and have some nice tight blocks for all night burns


----------



## U&A

Tony ray said:


> Whats with all the neat stacking in the back of your Utes(pickups)
> I just pith it in and hope it don't fall out.View attachment 852136



I do a reasonably organized stack in my truck. Dont want to take more trips than i have to. [emoji2373]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> As long as the axe don't hit you when it comes out .
> Sometimes it just ends up being better to noodle them down and have some nice tight blocks for all night burns



Makes for some cool looking grain too[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> As long as the axe don't hit you when it comes out .
> Sometimes it just ends up being better to noodle them down and have some nice tight blocks for all night burns





U&A said:


> Makes for some cool looking grain too[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


This stuff is for the sauna stove so 3-6” thick splits are what I need. Birch does have very nice grain when you noodle the crotches and the stump.

I probably had to noodle 8-10 pieces. Used the Poulan 245. Saw doesn’t have great chip clearing capacity but torque for days. Sort of like a Super XL Homelite on steroids.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Those loads make you look like  lol.


How about these then? LOL




Actually I think I did 5 or 6 loads like that but forgot to take pics a few times.


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> Happy fathers day cowboy. My kids ordered me a Husqvarna Hatchet which they Said would take 3 days to come in only to be told its now on backorder. Seems like everything is locked down in Victoria
> Any snakes in the back of the wood shed?



We've only had three snakes in 6 years at this place. One was a baby black snake hiding under the chopping block. It was a poor place for him to be hiding.

I hear you re. the hatchet. I ordered a couple of RS chains for the 241 back in April and was told it would be at least July before they came in. Stihl waiting...


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> We've only had three snakes in 6 years at this place. One was a baby black snake hiding under the chopping block. It was a poor place for him to be hiding.
> 
> I hear you re. the hatchet. I ordered a couple of RS chains for the 241 back in April and was told it would be at least July before they came in. Stihl waiting...


Wow, so people should have been hoarding chains not bread, hope you get them soon.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> How about these then? LOL
> View attachment 853258
> View attachment 853259
> View attachment 853260
> 
> Actually I think I did 5 or 6 loads like that but forgot to take pics a few times.


Looks good, you look even now lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Looks good, you look even now lol.










Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Thats funny, I hate when that happens .


----------



## svk

Not sure how much I’ll split. Probably just what’s left here and leave the other trees for later today or tomorrow.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Still riding....


----------



## svk

Done with this area. Probably a hair shy of a half cord right here. 

Going to buck the last tree in his yard then take a break.


----------



## svk

Love this saw. But I was reminded why I normally use a 16” bar in this terrain. It’s tough keeping a longer bar out of the rocks when you are cutting on uneven, rocky ground!! I made it though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> It’s tough keeping a longer bar out of the rocks when you are cutting on uneven, rocky ground!! I made it though.
> 
> View attachment 853355



There‘s a rock there somewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Love this saw. But I was reminded why I normally use a 16” bar in this terrain. It’s tough keeping a longer bar out of the rocks when you are cutting on uneven, rocky ground!! I made it though.
> 
> View attachment 853355


I really like 20" and 16" for 80-90% of what I do. Longer gets tangled in branches and brambles too much. We're on the sandy loam here rocks aren't an issue often.


----------



## JustJeff

Going with propane heat in my garage. I just didn't want to give up the floor space needed for a wood stove. My son is a gas fitter so we are doing it ourselves. 
Was all set to sit my lazy butt on the couch this afternoon but two of my boys said "Come on Dad, let's get that wood stacked". You don't turn that down even if your back is sore! Got the last 3 facecord stacked under the deck for this winter. Total of 10, I burn 7-9 depending on the winter. It's a good feeling to be set for the year!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> I really like 20" and 16" for 80-90% of what I do. Longer gets tangled in branches and brambles too much. We're on the sandy loam here rocks aren't an issue often.



I use 28” and 36” most of the time, I only recently switched to the 28” after using the 36” for a long time. With the 28” I sometimes can’t finish the cut from one side. Both allow better reach so I don’t have to bend over as much.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> ....Was all set to sit my lazy butt on the couch this afternoon but two of my boys said "Come on Dad, let's get that wood stacked". You don't turn that down even if your back is sore! .....
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I thought that's what kids are for. "Junior go out and stack that wood" and you supervise from the couch. I guess it makes a difference how old they are.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I use 28” and 36” most of the time, I only recently switched to the 28” after using the 36” for a long time. With the 28” I sometimes can’t finish the cut from one side. Both allow better reach so I don’t have to bend over as much.


Certainly you are working much larger wood than I am!

I have a 24” on the 394 right now for noodling. A 28” is better for noodling IMO because you can stand up and just let the last 12” of bar do the work at a 45 degree angle so the noodles stay manageable. 

Other than noodling, nothing up here needs more than 20” for 95 percent of my cutting. I also have the 8500 set up for noodling with a 28” and the XL-925 wears a 24” solely for the photo op.


----------



## djg james

I went out early this morning and got 2/3 load of hedge. The tree guy showed up and in conversation said he was going to push it into the fire. So I went home, unhitched the trailer and went back for 2/3 load in the pickup. I left the 20" trunk. Just too big for me being hedge. I had to sharpen every 10 cuts or so. So now I've a pile of the yellow stuff on my driveway to take care of. It all goes in a covered bay by the house once I rotate that wood into the garage racks.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I went out early this morning and got 2/3 load of hedge. The tree guy showed up and in conversation said he was going to push it into the fire. So I went home, unhitched the trailer and went back for 2/3 load in the pickup. I left the 20" trunk. Just too big for me being hedge. I had to sharpen every 10 cuts or so. So now I've a pile of the yellow stuff on my driveway to take care of. It all goes in a covered bay by the house once I rotate that wood into the garage racks.
> 
> View attachment 853405
> View attachment 853407


Sweet!
That will be some good stuff for those real cold days/nights.
I've only cut smaller ones, does it pull sand up I to it, or does it dull your chain primarily because its so hard.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Going with propane heat in my garage. I just didn't want to give up the floor space needed for a wood stove. My son is a gas fitter so we are doing it ourselves.
> Was all set to sit my lazy butt on the couch this afternoon but two of my boys said "Come on Dad, let's get that wood stacked". You don't turn that down even if your back is sore! Got the last 3 facecord stacked under the deck for this winter. Total of 10, I burn 7-9 depending on the winter. It's a good feeling to be set for the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Hot Dog! Lol.
That looks great. Do you use double wall for the exhaust pipe on those?
I'm so glad we got our wood done for this season and next and all in the woodshed this spring, and all the help made it much more pleasurable too. Awesome the kids helped you out, and even cooler that the suggested it .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> There‘s a rock there somewhere?


I found some the last time I was cutting. It was pretty dark and she just stopped cutting, I knew to just shut the saw off and pack up. Well I didn't get a chance to sharpen it until today when I wanted to run it, nothing 15-20 strokes won't take care of .
But better than that guy @U&A chains look like when he gets done with them .


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Hot Dog! Lol.
> That looks great. Do you use double wall for the exhaust pipe on those?
> I'm so glad we got our wood done for this season and next and all in the woodshed this spring, and all the help made it much more pleasurable too. Awesome the kids helped you out, and even cooler that the suggested it .


Yes it's an insulated exhaust pipe.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I found some the last time I was cutting. It was pretty dark and she just stopped cutting, I knew to just shut the saw off and pack up. Well I didn't get a chance to sharpen it until today when I wanted to run it, nothing 15-20 strokes won't take care of .
> But better than that guy @U&A chains look like when he gets done with them .



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Hay hay hay

I swear there was a railroad tie in that log or something. 

Yah thats it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Sweet!
> That will be some good stuff for those real cold days/nights.
> I've only cut smaller ones, does it pull sand up I to it, or does it dull your chain primarily because its so hard.


Hard! Some cracks in the pith contain garbage, but mostly because it so hard.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Hard! Some cracks in the pith contain garbage, but mostly because it so hard.


The small ones I've cut were probably pretty tender, I know that stuff has some awesome btu's .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Hay hay hay
> 
> I swear there was a railroad tie in that log or something.
> 
> Yah thats it.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I don't doubt there was, most people stop when the hit it though .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Yes it's an insulated exhaust pipe.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I've never installed one, but they sure are nice. I found one the other day that was very reasonable, but I should probably get a barn built first lol.


----------



## Tony ray

Todays load of very solid messmate. I think I overloaded the poor old ute.
Tough to get to. it was about 25 meters up a hill. At least the carrying was all downhill. Also got more of these coloured bum nuts from a farmer on the way home.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Is it just me or is your car squatting pretty good?


----------



## svk

Sitting in the cabin and I heat CRACK outside. Sure enough another balsam broke off in the high winds and hung in some other trees. I’ll clean that up in the morning.


----------



## svk

Made a nice birthday haul


----------



## svk

Got this saw running. Fuel lines had totally disintegrated. I doubt if this saw had burned an entire tank of fuel in the past 15 years of it’s life.


----------



## farmer steve

Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY @svk.  Had to do some digging to find out when it was.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I don't doubt there was, most people stop when the hit it though .



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Man your sticking the knife in AND twisting [emoji1787]it







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday SVK!


----------



## svk

Here’s the tree that hung behind my screen tent last night. And the partially uprooted tree that was above the birch rounds that I was planning on processing today is now on the ground. Never a dull moment I guess. 

I’ll process the uprooted one as it was already dead. The broken off one can dry till spring so I don’t have to deal with sap.


----------



## Doorfx

svk said:


> Made a nice birthday haul
> 
> View attachment 853471



Who makes that saw sharpening kit ?


----------



## svk

Doorfx said:


> Who makes that saw sharpening kit ?


“Yaogong”

I’ll report on its effectiveness. My wife gets great deals on things if she/someone in the household tries it and gives an honest review which I intend to do.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Got this saw running. Fuel lines had totally disintegrated. I doubt if this saw had burned an entire tank of fuel in the past 15 years of it’s life.


That's a nice thing you do for those old, neglected Poulans.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's a nice thing you do for those old, neglected Poulans.
> 
> Philbert


#yellowsawsmatter
#boxstoresawsmatter


----------



## svk

Ran a tank of fuel through her between noodling birch and bucking balsam.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Made a nice birthday haul
> 
> View attachment 853471


Happy birthday Steve!
It's the 2in1 pferd, or Chinese?


----------



## svk

A few more pics from today. I discovered two more balsam that were damaged in last night’s storm. 

My new steel toe boots are very comfortable despite being the first day on the job.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Happy birthday Steve!
> It's the 2in1 pferd, or Chinese?


Chinese clone


----------



## U&A

Fiskars not only makes killer splitting axes but about the best pruners you can find. Been pruning all day long and only cleaned them once. But they never stuck from resin. 






Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

Can you get the files out? The one problem with the clones is usually one or 2 of to the 3 is utterly utterly stuck


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Can you get the files out? The one problem with the clones is usually one or 2 of to the 3 is utterly utterly stuck


A bit sticky at first but yes


----------



## mountainguyed67

U&A said:


> Fiskars not only makes killer splitting axes but about the best pruners you can find.



Oh yeah? And mine has a replaceable blade.


----------



## djg james

Well I got stood up by the guy wanting the Cherry this morning so I went back to look at what's left of the Hedge. The tree guy didn't get around to pushing it onto the fire as he told me so I collected another load in my truck. I left the 16" logs since I didn't want to lift them in the bed. Now if my trailer hadn't been full of Cherry.... it would have been a different story.
My truck has an 8' bed but I've got a truck box in it so it's really only 6' of wood. Chain getting dull so I just tossed on the last few sticks.


----------



## JustJeff

After finishing the stacking yesterday, I decided this morning that I should go and pick away at finishing my round stack. Aren't kubotas the happiest looking little tractors? Anyway I finished the round stack and decided to start another one where we tore one down yesterday. Next thing I know, my oldest comes out and starts building it. I split up everything I had blocked into rounds. Good thing too because some of it wouldn't have lasted another year on the ground. In all its probably enough split and stacked for winter 21-22. Pilfered through the apple wood and split a bunch of smaller pieces for smoking, seen stacked on the big log. A good day working in the woodpile. I'm feeling it though!














Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> I left the 16" logs since I didn't want to lift them in the bed. Now if my trailer hadn't been full of Cherry.... it would have been a different story.
> My truck has an 8' bed but I've got a truck box in it so it's really only 6' of wood.


Sounds like somebody needs a trailer.

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a trailer.
> 
> Philbert



You mean “another” trailer? He said his trailer had cherry on it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> You mean “another” trailer? He said his trailer had cherry on it.


OOOPS! Read that wrong. But maybe another trailer might help!

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> OOOPS! Read that wrong. But maybe another trailer might help!
> 
> Philbert



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

The area my mountain place is in has been closed to the public because of the “Creek Fire”, so I guess I’m not cutting firewood this coming weekend as we planned. The fire appears less than 5 miles away. I hope they stop it in time.

These pictures are probably from 5-6 miles away.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> A few more pics from today. I discovered two more balsam that were damaged in last night’s storm.
> 
> My new steel toe boots are very comfortable despite being the first day on the job.
> View attachment 853618
> View attachment 853619
> View attachment 853620
> View attachment 853621
> View attachment 853622


What make are your boots? Looks nearly identical to a pair of keen boots I just got.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a trailer.
> 
> Philbert


I HAVE a trailer, but it was full of Cherry from this morning's no show. So now I have to unload the trailer and restack it tomorrow before I can use it again. Busy next couple of days, but I might go back if still there.


----------



## djg james

P.S. To those who replied to may Stihl 046 Mag woes, I am going to try and repair it myself. With that in mind, I've started a thread in the "Chainsaw" section.





Stihl 046 Magnum P&C


As some of you may know, I recently bought a used Stihl 046 Mag of a guy. Not knowing what I was looking at, I am told I paid too much. The piston is badly scoured. So as one of my options, I'm going to try the repair myself. I never took "Internal Combustion Engine 101" so I really don't...




www.arboristsite.com




Thanks


----------



## Haywire

Howdy all. Been awhile since I've been on here. Just been cuttin/splittin' and trail riding. Starting to feel/look like fall up here.


----------



## djg james

Haywire said:


> Howdy all. Been awhile since I've been on here. Just been splittin' and trail riding with my bud. Starting to feel/look like fall up here.


My brother use to live in MT and he said elk season has started. Man he misses it.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> I HAVE a trailer, but it was full of Cherry from this morning's no show. So now I have to unload the trailer and restack it tomorrow before I can use it again. Busy next couple of days, but I might go back if still there.


Just need 2 trailers 


Went out with my buddy Scott to get a another load of red fir this morning 

Nice day, north wind came up and blew all of mountainguys smoke back to them, only about 65* today. Then met up with a guy that wanted a couple pine trees fell and cut up on his building lot. The 25 mph wind gusts didn’t help but they pretty much went where he wanted them 
He decided he wanted a bench made out one of the butt logs so the 572 obliged


----------



## cantoo

Finally took the time to do some work on my Wallenstein Wood Processor. Replaced the Flow Compensator valve so that the bar feed works better. Built a 4 way wedge for it instead of the 6 way. I only use it for logs up to 10" so the 4 way makes better size splits. I think I finally have all the bugs worked out of it or at least enough that it is reliable now. I cut a couple of ash trees down at the cemetery. I was lazy and didn't bother cutting a birds mouth and just let it fall over. Didn't feel like ruining a chain.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Went out with my buddy Scott to get a another load of red fir this morning


!!! What do those blocks weigh?

Philbert


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> What make are your boots? Looks nearly identical to a pair of keen boots I just got.


Don’t recall. I’ll check tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> !!! What do those blocks weigh?
> 
> Philbert



He probably forgot to bring his scale, I always do.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> north wind came up and blew all of mountainguys smoke back to them



Ha!

Next time you see an environmentalist be sure and thank them for creating these catastrophic fire conditions. For decades every time the local National Forest planned mechanical thinning or prescribed burns the environmentalists would tie it up with lawsuits, they were trying to save every tree instead of letting the Forest Service create a healthy forest.


----------



## djg james

If I had a trailer like that, I'd need a new truck.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Next time you see an environmentalist be sure and thank them for creating these catastrophic fire conditions. For decades every time the local National Forest planned mechanical thinning or prescribed burns the environmentalists would tie it up with lawsuits, they were trying to save every tree instead of letting the Forest Service create a healthy forest.


We need to have a national slap a tree hugger day. For those types of idiots.


----------



## woodchip rookie

hella storms crossed north of columbus last night. Anybody up there?


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> hella storms crossed north of columbus last night. Anybody up there?


You guys must have received what we had the night before.

I know Salt Lake City had a major windstorm last night, must be several cells working across the country.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> !!! What do those blocks weigh?
> 
> Philbert


Not as much as hard wood. Pretty dry dead standing red fir. I’ll weigh some when I get home. This stuff can be little heavy though


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Next time you see an environmentalist be sure and thank them for creating these catastrophic fire conditions. For decades every time the local National Forest planned mechanical thinning or prescribed burns the environmentalists would tie it up with lawsuits, they were trying to save every tree instead of letting the Forest Service create a healthy forest.


Yeah It’s been pretty crazy. Sure glad they are starting to harvest some of the dead, unhealthy, overripe, too thick trees here. Even the forest service turned loose a few sales.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Got this saw running. Fuel lines had totally disintegrated. I doubt if this saw had burned an entire tank of fuel in the past 15 years of it’s life.
> 
> View attachment 853472


It didn't in the 5 I had it .
Sure is super clean...


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Man your sticking the knife in AND twisting [emoji1787]it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Pretty sure it was you who stuck the blade in and gasses on it.


U&A said:


> Fiskars not only makes killer splitting axes but about the best pruners you can find. Been pruning all day long and only cleaned them once. But they never stuck from resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You said you got a new job, didn't know it was for that company across the rd from your old job .
Did you get all the "resin" off .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Even the forest service turned loose a few sales.



We had a few sales going on.

Logging equipment was being evacuated along with 4WD groups and campers.


----------



## JustJeff

Played for a bit after supper. I only split 4 rounds but they were doozies! Tried the vertical split for the first time and it worked well. Started the base for another "Woodhenge". Figure about one facecord in those 4 rounds!

















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> What make are your boots? Looks nearly identical to a pair of keen boots I just got.


Ever brand


----------



## Haywire

Found this big Swedish candle


----------



## Be Stihl

Driving by the tree service dump and spotted this. It’s hardwood with tight grain but I’m not certain if it is dogwood or not. I originally stopped because I saw the dark pith and thought hickory, but it’s not hickory. What do you guys say?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cat10ken

Crab apple.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Started OWB today. Have to start scrounging harder.


----------



## Be Stihl

cat10ken said:


> Crab apple.



Thanks for the reply, I hope it’s apple cause I have heard lots of good things about it. It’s very tough to split, the grain is twisted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> The fire appears less than 5 miles away. I hope they stop it in time.



The fire stalled yesterday 2-3 miles from our place, the heat map shows heat further from our place today than yesterday. So maybe there’s a fire break now. That doesn’t mean the danger is past, there’s another prong of the fire that could get pushed our way if winds change. The one that stalled could come around too.


----------



## cornfused

Be Stihl said:


> Driving by the tree service dump and spotted this. It’s hardwood with tight grain but I’m not certain if it is dogwood or not. I originally stopped because I saw the dark pith and thought hickory, but it’s not hickory. What do you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely Crab Apple...


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Well I ended up getting a $25 gift card from eBay for being a long term member of over 20 years. I needed a few rim sprockets as well as some more mix oil so I put together a nice list of parts and did some shopping.
> 
> I never got an email about this, it was in my eBay inbox within the site itself. So if you’ve been a long term member, might not hurt to check your messages box within there.


Sure enough...checked ny messages and got the same. Couple loops of 72LGX headed this way for a whopping $13. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff

I'd be trying some of that crab apple in the smoker.
Split another cord after work. Was about to snap the obligatory pics and the rain came in. Jeff was hustling his butt back indoors!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Went to FIL's over Labor Day weekend to clean up a few trees that came down in the wind last week. Found many, many more down in the woods, on the trails, and everywhere else. @chipper1 spent the afternoon there as well, mostly just to help and to run saws. I thought I would be able to at least send some locust logs back with him, but he didn't even bring his new trailer. He also looked at a couple issues on my saws and shared some tips on sharpening. Thanks again for helping, Brett! What a good guy.

The woods there is a pretty good mix - locust, ash, oak, hickory, beech, and some lesser poplar, maple, etc. Of course the ones down in the yard needing the most immediate cleanup were soft maple. I burn it all so I guess it doesn't really matter. We limbed and cut a couple of trees into logs while the kids loaded the brush and took it to the burn pit. Gosh, maples have a lot of branches! Got a mid sized load of logs on the trailer before dark and headed home. Bucked and split all but the biggest log on Monday.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Went to FIL's over Labor Day weekend to clean up a few trees that came down in the wind last week. Found many, many more down in the woods, on the trails, and everywhere else. @chipper1 spent the afternoon there as well, mostly just to help and to run saws. I thought I would be able to at least send some locust logs back with him, but he didn't even bring his new trailer. He also looked at a couple issues on my saws and shared some tips on sharpening. Thanks again for helping, Brett! What a good guy.
> 
> The woods there is a pretty good mix - locust, ash, oak, hickory, beech, and some lesser poplar, maple, etc. Of course the ones down in the yard needing the most immediate cleanup were soft maple. I burn it all so I guess it doesn't really matter. We limbed and cut a couple of trees into logs while the kids loaded the brush and took it to the burn pit. Gosh, maples have a lot of branches! Got a mid sized load of logs on the trailer before dark and headed home. Bucked and split all but the biggest log on Monday.
> View attachment 854016


You're welcome, had a nice time .
Looks like you need to get the wheelbarrow out again .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You're welcome, had a nice time .
> Looks like you need to get the wheelbarrow out again .


Yep, got rained out and family'ed out the last couple of days. Looking like it may have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## svk

Did some cutting tonight. Really wanted to let the XL-925 stretch it’s legs but the chain was sub par. Looks like the guy I had sharpen it a while back didn’t adjust the rakers at all. Glad I’ll be buying a grinder soon so I don’t need to rely on unreliable people to fix my rocked chains.

The Roper made Craftsman 3.7 ran pretty well. Not a speedster but decent torque.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, got rained out and family'ed out the last couple of days. Looking like it may have to wait until the weekend.


I know how that goes.
I think I just got project'ed out, but its of my own doing lol. I made a trip down your way yesterday(south of Fowlerville to make a purchase, so now I have another project. 
Anyone know anything about hydrostatic transmissions?


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> The fire stalled yesterday 2-3 miles from our place, the heat map shows heat further from our place today than yesterday. So maybe there’s a fire break now. That doesn’t mean the danger is past, there’s another prong of the fire that could get pushed our way if winds change. The one that stalled could come around too.


----------



## turnkey4099

land owner came by my willow scrounge. No falling of standing trees, ones that are down OK. Rather disappointing but then I am there more for the exercise and chainsaw fun. Unfortunate end to the day. He particularly wanted to save one very crooked tree. Right where I was clearing brush. It came out at a right angle of an ancient stump and then turned 90 degrees straight up in a twisting spiral. About 16" at the base. I was ready to quit for the day, got up from where I was sitting enjoying the day when the damn thing came down right where I had been sitting. It did land on my 193T tophandle such that I had to cut 2 rounds out of the base log to free the saw. Doesn't seem to be damaged but I have only given it a quick lookover. Already left a message for Tom to explain why that tree is down. 

Examination showed that it had peeled right off the stump.


----------



## JustJeff

Had my first flippy cap disaster. Also had the chain pop off the bar during a pinch. First time for that too. Cutting and splitting and stacking at the same time. I like working at waist height. Third stack is coming along nicely!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Looks like you need to get the wheelbarrow out again .


How do you eat an elephant? 5 bites at a time...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Great afternoon here after a couple damp chilly days. Finished mowing and some other yard work.


----------



## Philbert

Of the equipment shown in the past several threads, I have a similar wheelbarrow . . . 

Philbert


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> Of the equipment shown in the past several threads, I have a similar wheelbarrow . . .
> 
> Philbert



Makes you appreciate it more.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Put up a pickup load of dead aspen today. Between testing saws and clearing brush it took a lot longer that planned but got the dead tree cleaned up.


----------



## Nodak Andy

A trip to the local dump yesterday lead to the discovery of a bunch of wood to be saved. Made a call to the city manager and he had one of his guys come down with a front end loader this morning. Ended up getting 3 loads of good sized logs and 2 loads of stuff cut down to size


----------



## cat10ken

Looks like cottonwood. Doesn't appear to much for trees on the horizon so better take what you can get.


----------



## MustangMike

H-R Looks like some nice Black Birch there!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> How do you eat an elephant? 5 bites at a time...
> View attachment 854202
> View attachment 854203
> View attachment 854204
> View attachment 854205
> View attachment 854206


About time you did something this week.
Nice you were able to get a break from all the , to enjoy the weather before it warms up a bit the next few days.
I managed to get the yard mowed and helped a buddy with a few things at his place, sure was nice out.
Started the stove for the fist time this season tonight , wasn't really cold, but a couple splits and a few large cookies took the chill out of the air in here.My wife was happy I started the fire .


----------



## svk

3rd to 4th night of frost for most places around here. Good to get those darn bugs out of here!


----------



## MustangMike

No frost here, I'm still wearing shorts and picking string beans!


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Broke out the flannel shirts 5 days ago.


----------



## JustJeff

What kind of tree is this?





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> No frost here, I'm still wearing shorts and picking string beans!


I have about a 75' row that needs picked when your done there. You know the address.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> What kind of tree is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Pu$$y willow?


----------



## svk

Going to try and do another pickup load of wood tonight. I’ve got an outdoor birthday party to attend tomorrow and it’s supposed to rain for most of the day so it will probably be a saw wrenching afternoon if I choose to go back to the cabin. 

The picnic area has a covered roof but is going to be a cold gathering at low 50’s and rain.


----------



## tnichols

Into our 5th straight day of rain here with highs in the low 50’s and lows in the 40’s. Cleaned the stove, chimney, and cap yesterday afternoon (in the rain), and knocked off the chill last night with the first fire of the season. House was at 62 degrees (which I’m fine with), however, the Misses was getting chilly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

All National Forests closed to the public in our state (due to extreme fire danger), that’s where most firewood is cut. So we’re shut down.


----------



## Nodak Andy

cat10ken said:


> Looks like cottonwood. Doesn't appear to much for trees on the horizon so better take what you can get.


Its definitely cottonwood. We will be burning it in an owb so I'm not being too picky with what I haul, especially when it free, 3 minutes from the house, and someone else is doing the loading with heavy equipment haha.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> What kind of tree is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Transplant from a virgin forest??


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Feel like I should play the lotto. Got a decent $467 refund on some insurance. Then one of the kids just paid me back $500 I assumed would be a gift!


----------



## farmer steve

sixonetonoffun said:


> Feel like I should play the lotto. Got a decent $467 refund on some insurance. Then one of the kids just paid me back $500 I assumed would be a gift!


Sounds like new saw money to me.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

farmer steve said:


> Sounds like new saw money to me.


I thought I'd buy bulletproofs 075 but it blew past my $750 bid before I got up this am. I just can't go higher on a wall hanger like that. Be another couple bills to find a vintage stihl bar for it.


----------



## LondonNeil

That's a very small boot to a very small car, my wife's Hyundai i10. Mainly Holly from house 13 doors up the street. Cut to length by the tree guy and half will fit straight in the stove. I like Holly, so long as someone else has dealt with the prickles! Dense as oak, easy to split. That's a day's heat right there.


----------



## Philbert

It's a Holly, Jolly, Hyundai!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> What kind of tree is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Looks like brown box.


----------



## svk

First time out with the L65 given to me by its original 90 year old owner. 

I’ve cut more wood with L65’s than any other model of saw. Those who would judge this model by it’s modest specs are missing out, these things have torque like a tractor. 

I’m just planning to put up a half cord between now and dark. This blowdown will cover most of it and there’s another just down the road from this one if I need a bit more.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Started around 1:00, dropped two for double trouble. Around 3, wife calls and has flat tire about 10 miles away, left everything in woods and off I go. Tire service wanted to know who stuck a box knife in wife's tire, said probably someone she pissed off. Back around 5, finished cutting large trunk wood and said another day for brushing it out. Used air cannon to set pull line, 80 psi is a lot, first time did not tie off 166ft of throw line and went with bag, tied off second time. Works great.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Started around 1:00, dropped two for double trouble. Around 3, wife calls and has flat tire about 10 miles away, left everything in woods and off I go. Tire service wanted to know who stuck a box knife in wife's tire, said probably someone she pissed off. Back around 5, finished cutting large trunk wood and said another day for brushing it out. Used air cannon to set pull line, 80 psi is a lot, first time did not tie off 166ft of throw line and went with bag, tied off second time. Works great.View attachment 854398
> View attachment 854400
> View attachment 854401


That's awesome it sent your line sailing , sounds like it's working great, I know what I want you to build for me this Christmas.
I cant tell you how many times I've sent my throw bag into the trees behind the one I wanted to set a line in, many times when I can't simply throw it and need to use the bigshot it's a straight shot through a small spot and you have to really send it. The good thing is that I't usually goes where I want it too, just need to be quicker grabbing the line.
Make sure you tell the wife to stop upsetting people with those political bumper stickers you put on her car lol.


----------



## cantoo

Got the processor set up to do some splitting. It got dark before I took the completed pictures. I use the tractor to put a pile on the live deck and then put a bunch on the ground and then use the log loader to load them. The 4 way wedge is working good and the split size is a lot better than the 6 way.


----------



## H-Ranch

Only able to get in 2 bites tonight, but that's 2 more than when I ended last night.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Got the processor set up to do some splitting. It got dark before I took the completed pictures. I use the tractor to put a pile on the live deck and then put a bunch on the ground and then use the log loader to load them. The 4 way wedge is working good and the split size is a lot better than the 6 way.


That's sweet.
I found a Dixon zero turn I may grab up for my log splitter project. It has a hole in the side of the block, so I trust that the thing was moving along well before that happened. I could probably put an Engine on it and use it until I have more of the part gathered to build the splitter.
I just put my mark out front for sale tonight as I found another "mower" , but I wouldn't mind getting another cheaper zero turn if possible as it will be much quicker.
Sorry the picture is so bad, it was a screenshot from the ad. The guy said the hydrostatic trans is bad, it's working perfect for me?


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Only able to get in 2 bites tonight, but that's 2 more than when I ended last night.
> View attachment 854436
> View attachment 854437


Nice job, 2 wheelbarrows in the barn is better than 5 in the bush.
Looks like red oak, I see the leaves on the ground .


----------



## cat10ken

Looks to me like soft maple.


----------



## svk

Got the load put up. This log was just short of a half cord so I grabbed a bit more blowdown from down the road.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> Looks to me like soft maple.


You would be correct.
I was just messing with him .


----------



## Cowboy254

Got the third row of nine up in the woodshed. I'm not sure how many wheelbarrow loads that is.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Got the third row of nine up in the woodshed. I'm not sure how many wheelbarrow loads that is.
> 
> View attachment 854458


Looking good.
We're all gonna have to put in our signature how many wheelbarrow loads we burn a yr .


----------



## MustangMike

When I used to heat my house with wood I would go through 5-6 cord / year, and it takes about 10 wheelbarrow loads to make a 1/2 cord, so you can do the math!

Since I stored my wood outside I had two indoor log hoops. I would burn from one while the other one dried, and alternate back and forth.

When NYSE&G ran Natural Gas to our area, I stopped heating with wood. Natural Gas is clean, cheap and a lot easier.

We use it for heat, the stove, the dryer and the hot water heater. Also, NYSE&G is a lot cheaper than Con Ed. My last 2 monthly bills, which include a good amount of AC run time, were $142 and $110 respectively. I wish my cable bills were close to that! In the winter, I will occasionally have a bill that exceeds $300, but it is rare.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Looking good.
> We're all gonna have to put in our signature how many wheelbarrow loads we burn a yr .


252 ?


----------



## svk

Mike you must have a big wheelbarrow. I figure 12 loads in mine, stacked as high as possible.


----------



## H-Ranch

sixonetonoffun said:


> 252 ?


That's probably close for me.

So I suppose that means another 246 in addition to these?






(One of my favorite firewoods - poles! Half the cutting, no splitting, easy stacking.)


And the elephant is gone...


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Mike you must have a big wheelbarrow. I figure 12 loads in mine, stacked as high as possible.


I figure rough estimate
6-7' snow buckets equal 1 4x4x8 cord
1-7' snow bucket equals 6 wheel barrow loads.
6x6x7=252 wheelbarrow loads in 7 cord roughly.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Looking good.
> We're all gonna have to put in our signature how many wheelbarrow loads we burn a yr .



despite being on mains gas i enjoy the wood, feel good to save money and yes gas s clean but its still an nonrenewable, so i like to feel i'm helping save the planet. i'm probably about the only person in london doing it, but i'm purely wood heat, gas is there for the wife if i'm out. i burn 8 to 8.5m3. so almost 2.5 cord. mum burns another 2.5-3m3, so i put up about 3 1/3rd cord a year. wood pile is in good state this year. lockdown gave me more time to css and i made a couple of new tree guy contacts, so 3/4 of the stuff has been delivered. i've 7 cord css total and at the end of the month my neighbour is taking down two 16-18" diameter oaks an I get the wood, will take me up another cord at least. I'm still hoping to get a little more put up but I'm happy with that, its the most I've had and is already a cord passed where i got to at the start of burning last year.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

I am sure everyone would agree, brushing out trees is the most enjoyable part of scrounging for firewood. Was able to brush these two pin oaks I dropped yesterday. 




. Then it started raining again.


----------



## H-Ranch

Time to go back for more - this trailer load was just shy of a cord all c/s/s.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> i'm probably about the only person in london doing it, . . .


No issues from the neighbors?

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Breaking in new kicks. Long over due. Burnt the old ones last winter.


----------



## JustJeff

Was up on the roof putting a chimney for my garage heater in. Decided an aerial shot of the scrounging operation was in order.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

sixonetonoffun said:


> Breaking in new kicks. Long over due. Burnt the old ones last winter.
> View attachment 854599


Snazzy soles. Are those reflective?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

svk said:


> Snazzy soles. Are those reflective?


Naw. Would make sense for work boots though. I just wanted water proof and safety toes. The Irish Setter are Red Wings out sourced Cambodian made label.


----------



## svk

Well got a half cord of aspen unloaded and stacked. Off and on drizzle all day so didn’t get out again. Will try to put a dent into dead/blowdown again tomorrow. Grouse season starts next weekend and duck the weekend after so I’d like to be able to some hunting and not fart around with wood all fall.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no firewood cutting today, too tired after cutting trees for a logger yesterday


amazing how much faster green tree are to cut, thought man this saw is really cutting good today, lol. Easier to make big chips too  
Sure was enjoyable, much better than dealing with traffic. Kind of discouraging how tired I was though, he offered me a full time job but the way I feel today I’m not so sure, has been 20 years sense I’ve done that full time though, lol.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood cutting today, too tired after cutting trees for a logger yesterdayView attachment 854667
> View attachment 854668
> View attachment 854670
> amazing how much faster green tree are to cut, thought man this saw is really cutting good today, lol. Easier to make big chips too  View attachment 854671
> Sure was enjoyable, much better than dealing with traffic. Kind of discouraging how tired I was though, he offered me a full time job but the way I feel today I’m not so sure, has been 20 years sense I’ve done that full time though, lol.


That’s cool. 

The first two weeks are tough then you’ll be in shape.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That’s cool.
> 
> The first two weeks are tough then you’ll be in shape.


Thanks


----------



## cantoo

Few pics of my little pile. Not sure how many wheel barrows it is. Pile is about 20' tall, I crank the elevator up as I go. . Another couple hours tomorrow should finish the last of the logs I have at home. The last picture is the size of the pile before I started splitting yesterday afternoon. Processor is working decent.


----------



## Logger nate

cantoo said:


> Few pics of my little pile. Not sure how many wheel barrows it is. Pile is about 20' tall, I crank the elevator up as I go. . Another couple hours tomorrow should finish the last of the logs I have at home. The last picture is the size of the pile before I started splitting yesterday afternoon. Processor is working decent.


Wow! Yeah that’s a few wheel barrow loads, lol.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood cutting today, too tired after cutting trees for a logger yesterdayView attachment 854667
> View attachment 854668
> View attachment 854670
> amazing how much faster green tree are to cut, thought man this saw is really cutting good today, lol. Easier to make big chips too  View attachment 854671
> Sure was enjoyable, much better than dealing with traffic. Kind of discouraging how tired I was though, he offered me a full time job but the way I feel today I’m not so sure, has been 20 years sense I’ve done that full time though, lol.


Big rings on that Ponderosa!
Be sure to take care of that 572 for me


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Big rings on that Ponderosa!



Doesn't look like any ponderosa I’ve seen.


----------



## svk

Light rain this morning that wasn’t predicted. I’m about to whip up some breakfast and go get after it. Might try that dead spruce first for my fire pit as it should be nice and dry. Then keep working on the blowdown aspen.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Doesn't look like any ponderosa I’ve seen.


I'm willing to bet, you aint seen them all.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Haywire said:


> I'm willing to bet, you aint seen them all.


I think it's pin oak. That is a nice 572xp @Logger nate has. Nice cut also,


----------



## djg james

As I've been cleaning off my drive of all the Hedge I recently got, I'd look over at my trailer of Cherry that I got stiffed on and think that unloading and restacking was one more thing on my list. Well this morning at 2:00A I get an non-descript email wanting to know if I still had the Cherry. So the emails that followed seemed like another scam. Long story short, I sold the load this morning. So no extra work. $$ for repairs.

Some of you have shown your saw racks and I was wondering if it's ok to store a chainsaw in the vertical position, hanging it from the handle.
I'm redoing a section of my garage and was wanting to get the saws off the floor. Mind you, I don't have near as many as you.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> I was wondering if it's ok to store a chainsaw in the vertical position, hanging it from the handle.


Yes fine. I do it. Put 2 screws in the wall 4" apart and leave one sticking out 1/4". Take some string and tie a piece to the driven in one, and a loop on the end about 8" away. Thread the string through saw handle, loop going over sticking out screw, saw hangs down the wall. There is one draw back. Any oil slowly siphons out and fills the scabbard. Other than that it's fine.


----------



## svk

For long term storage that’s fine but drain the fluids


----------



## svk

Sun is out now and I’m sweating but the pickup is almost full. Then I think I’ll work up one blowdown birch and call it a day.


----------



## svk

Another good load, probably pushing 3/4 cord of blowdown aspen.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Another good load, probably pushing 3/4 cord of blowdown aspen.
> 
> View attachment 854823


Nice saws, and load of wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> For long term storage that’s fine but drain the fluids


I NEVER leave fuel in a saw, and it drains the oil itself! I use mineral or synth oil though so it doesn't harden.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I NEVER leave fuel in a saw, and it drains the oil itself! I use mineral or synth oil though so it doesn't harden.


Thanks. That’s the A-team (plus the 394 when needed). Didn’t feel like wrenching on fixer uppers today, just wanted to make wood. 

I’ve only got 2-3 more cords to make this year and I’m calling it quits. I’m going to enjoy some hunting for once.


----------



## U&A

The Johnvarna got her done again today. Helping a buddy clear land to build a house. Got some maple, black locust and cherry. 









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

U&A said:


> Got some maple, _black locust_ and cherry.


I think that's highly valuable _black walnut_ you have there. Nice load either way.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Have opposite problem of you left coast guy's. Can't burn worth a dang its so wet.


----------



## U&A

H-Ranch said:


> I think that's highly valuable _black walnut_ you have there. Nice load either way.



Yah,

Forgot to add that one as there is black locusts in there too.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I was going to say the same with the Black Walnut … we got tons of it around here! Numerous trees on my property, next door and across the street.

The Red Squirrels love the nuts.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sixonetonoffun said:


> Have opposite problem of you left coast guy's. Can't burn worth a dang its so wet.View attachment 854872



Our local Fire seems to be getting under control. Only a little growth, and containment lines are being constructed.

This is off of one of the three main ways into our mountain place, the fire stopped two miles short of our place. I’m told only five houses in that area survived. 









Creek Fire: Fresno County family left speechless after finding their home still standing


The once lush and peaceful Fresno County community on Cripe Road now looks like a scene straight out of a horror movie after the Creek Fire burnt down nearly every home.




abc30.com


----------



## svk

Well darnit. My neighbor a few houses down promised me some trees. Come to find out he listed his house and got a full price offer ten days later. His realtor told him not to cut any trees, even dead ones. Not a huge deal as I’ve got plenty of other wood to cut but I was looking forward to easy, close to home cutting and help loading. 

Sucks more to be losing a good guy on the road.

And he had some snowmobiles he wanted to sell but threw them in with the real estate deal.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Was up on the roof putting a chimney for my garage heater in. Decided an aerial shot of the scrounging operation was in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That's a lovely pic but I can't help thinking that there is too much grass and not enough scroungehenges.



Logger nate said:


> Well no firewood cutting today, too tired after cutting trees for a logger yesterdayView attachment 854667
> View attachment 854668
> View attachment 854670
> amazing how much faster green tree are to cut, thought man this saw is really cutting good today, lol. Easier to make big chips too  View attachment 854671
> Sure was enjoyable, much better than dealing with traffic. Kind of discouraging how tired I was though, he offered me a full time job but the way I feel today I’m not so sure, has been 20 years sense I’ve done that full time though, lol.



I remember the late @KiwiBro asked a few years ago whether anyone would go scrounging full time if the money (for selling it) was good enough. I felt that I probably wouldn't as it would make what is currently fun, not so fun and my body would probably fall apart. But if all you have to do is drop them... How much was he offering?



cantoo said:


> Few pics of my little pile. Not sure how many wheel barrows it is. Pile is about 20' tall, I crank the elevator up as I go. . Another couple hours tomorrow should finish the last of the logs I have at home. The last picture is the size of the pile before I started splitting yesterday afternoon. Processor is working decent.



That is a massive pile of wood. I'm not sure what comes after 'scrounging' but whatever that is, you're many times beyond it.


----------



## chipper1

sixonetonoffun said:


> I figure rough estimate
> 6-7' snow buckets equal 1 4x4x8 cord
> 1-7' snow bucket equals 6 wheel barrow loads.
> 6x6x7=252 wheelbarrow loads in 7 cord roughly.


I get a cord for eight overloaded 5' bucket loads on the big tractor, not sure on the new one, the bucket is 4' on that one which is getting closer to my wheelbarrow lol.
Since I bring most of my wood in with a wheelbarrow I should make a tally sheet near the door/woodstove to track how many wheelbarrow loads as I've never tracked that before. I could fill the wheelbarrow and then use that to fill the bucket for my American to Japanese conversion .


LondonNeil said:


> despite being on mains gas i enjoy the wood, feel good to save money and yes gas s clean but its still an nonrenewable, so i like to feel i'm helping save the planet. i'm probably about the only person in london doing it, but i'm purely wood heat, gas is there for the wife if i'm out. i burn 8 to 8.5m3. so almost 2.5 cord. mum burns another 2.5-3m3, so i put up about 3 1/3rd cord a year. wood pile is in good state this year. lockdown gave me more time to css and i made a couple of new tree guy contacts, so 3/4 of the stuff has been delivered. i've 7 cord css total and at the end of the month my neighbour is taking down two 16-18" diameter oaks an I get the wood, will take me up another cord at least. I'm still hoping to get a little more put up but I'm happy with that, its the most I've had and is already a cord passed where i got to at the start of burning last year.


That was a nice time to get ahead, but I don't want to do it the way it was done again , and thats the threat these days. Speaking of that I wonder how kiwi is doing, that chic running the country there is totally under the control of the globalist .


H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 854592
> View attachment 854593
> View attachment 854594
> View attachment 854595
> View attachment 854596
> View attachment 854598
> 
> Time to go back for more - this trailer load was just shy of a cord all c/s/s.


That's about what we called it, right around a cord, told you you should have put more on


sixonetonoffun said:


> Breaking in new kicks. Long over due. Burnt the old ones last winter.
> View attachment 854599


Hope you don't run out of wood this winter, those look comfy.


sixonetonoffun said:


> Naw. Would make sense for work boots though. I just wanted water proof and safety toes. The Irish Setter are Red Wings out sourced Cambodian made label.


Contact your local Red Wings dealer, last I knew they still had American made boots available in the loggers that were 20 or 30 more than the others. I liked that there was an option, especially for a guy like me who is fond of keeping manufacturing local.


LondonNeil said:


> I NEVER leave fuel in a saw, and it drains the oil itself! I use mineral or synth oil though so it doesn't harden.


I never leave fuel in mine either, except when I do lol. Running ethanol free fuel I've never worried about it. The bummer with the ethanol fuel is water absorption, and if you run them dry they get deposits built up in the fuel system from the ethanol/fuel evaporating and the ethanol causes the diaphragm (in the carb)to stiffen up which leads to "driveability" issues .
Anyone running ethanol fuel should buy a bottle of prefix ethanol free and when they finish running their saw dump the ethanol and put a bit of 
e-free in and run the saw until you can smell it, then store it, at least that's what I would do knowing what I know now.


----------



## MustangMike

I've been running pump gas (not ethanol free) in my saws for years w/o any problems, and I have enough of them that some don't see action for long periods of time.

However, I mix my fuel as soon as I buy it, and the stabilizers in my 2 cycle oil must be getting it done (AMSOIL Saber at 40:1).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I've been running pump gas (not ethanol free) in my saws for years w/o any problems, and I have enough of them that some don't see action for long periods of time.
> 
> However, I mix my fuel as soon as I buy it, and the stabilizers in my 2 cycle oil must be getting it done (AMSOIL Saber at 40:1).


I used to do that until we got an ethanol free pump about 5 min from the house . I figure for an extra 100 or so a yr it's worth it not to worry about cleaning or rebuilding saw carbs. If I was doing saw carbs I'd buy an ultrasonic cleaner as the ports are so hard to get clean.
I've cleaned hundreds of carbs(not on saws), and they look terrible when they have sat with ethanol fuel in them and when they have been run out of fuel. Running them out of fuel pretty much guarantees that everything in the bowl will evaporate leaving deposits and then it restricts the main jet or emulsion tube causing them to only run well with the choke on a little.
The best way I've found if using ethanol fuel is to run them once a month or every other and to leave them full of fuel. The one that is a problem for me is my pressure washer since you shouldn't run it without water hooked to the pump. I need to clean a carb for it today, it's been needing it for a couple yrs lol. If I rememberer I'll get some pictures, sure it will look real nice . Also this yr if I remember I'll take my own advice and run it dry and then just put some of my 2-stroke mix in it.


----------



## svk

I just mix with the highest octane we have around. Pump the first couple of gallons into the truck to make sure I’m actually getting high test from the pump and not the 87 that was in the hose. No problems here.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> I remember the late @KiwiBro asked a few years ago whether anyone would go scrounging full time if the money (for selling it) was good enough. I felt that I probably wouldn't as it would make what is currently fun, not so fun and my body would probably fall apart. But if all you have to do is drop them... How much was he offering?


Yeah I think I agree with you. I really enjoy cutting firewood but wouldn’t be as much fun if I had to do it every day for a living and lifting, moving big rounds around everyday would do me in.
It’s mostly just falling them, he wants a log or 2 bucked off the bigger ones (about 3/4 of the trees), so quite a bit of hiking up and down hills. Not a lot of high impact heavy work though. Worst thing is probably bending over with the saw to keep stumps low, have some arthritis in back back, hurts but maybe it will help?Pay is very good, have to pay for your own equipment (saws etc) and there’s 3-4 month lay off every spring, and dealing with snow and below 0 temps, but there’s no one trying to run into you at 65 mph while your driving a fuel truck


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I ordered a HyWay premium Big bore kit a few days back. Got an email today.


So it looks like an opportunity to compare the plating quality.


----------



## Lionsfan

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I think I agree with you. I really enjoy cutting firewood but wouldn’t be as much fun if I had to do it every day for a living and lifting, moving big rounds around everyday would do me in.
> It’s mostly just falling them, he wants a log or 2 bucked off the bigger ones (about 3/4 of the trees), so quite a bit of hiking up and down hills. Not a lot of high impact heavy work though. Worst thing is probably bending over with the saw to keep stumps low, have some arthritis in back back, hurts but maybe it will help?Pay is very good, have to pay for your own equipment (saws etc) and there’s 3-4 month lay off every spring, and dealing with snow and below 0 temps, but there’s no one trying to run into you at 65 mph while your driving a fuel truck


I here you. My happy place has always been taking a break sitting on a beech stump listening to the birds sing and the leaves rustle while drinking a hot steamy cup of coffee, but the reality is it's a hard F'N life for an over-the -hill guy with crippled up joints and a family to support. I drive truck for a living too and although it pays very well for zero physical effort, it often feels as though I could/should be doing something more meaningful.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> I used to do that until we got an ethanol free pump about 5 min from the house . I figure for an extra 100 or so a yr it's worth it not to worry about cleaning or rebuilding saw carbs. If I was doing saw carbs I'd buy an ultrasonic cleaner as the ports are so hard to get clean.
> I've cleaned hundreds of carbs(not on saws), and they look terrible when they have sat with ethanol fuel in them and when they have been run out of fuel. Running them out of fuel pretty much guarantees that everything in the bowl will evaporate leaving deposits and then it restricts the main jet or emulsion tube causing them to only run well with the choke on a little.
> The best way I've found if using ethanol fuel is to run them once a month or every other and to leave them full of fuel. The one that is a problem for me is my pressure washer since you shouldn't run it without water hooked to the pump. I need to clean a carb for it today, it's been needing it for a couple yrs lol. If I rememberer I'll get some pictures, sure it will look real nice . Also this yr if I remember I'll take my own advice and run it dry and then just put some of my 2-stroke mix in it.


run it dry. when it stops pull the chord again twice, repeat until it doesnt restart, put it on choke and pull the chord twice....
thats my regimen these days, although it always used to be just run til empty. i've been lucky and avoided problems, but do always buy premium fuel which was usually e free. its not now, its e5 by law. premium fuel still has the best detergents though.
if i lived near an airfield id see if they would sell me the lead free aviation fuel. i dont though.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> run it dry. when it stops pull the chord again twice, repeat until it doesnt restart, put it on choke and pull the chord twice....
> thats my regimen these days, although it always used to be just run til empty. i've been lucky and avoided problems, but do always buy premium fuel which was usually e free. its not now, its e5 by law. premium fuel still has the best detergents though.
> if i lived near an airfield id see if they would sell me the lead free aviation fuel. i dont though.


Another place to get e-free is at marina's, at least stateside. The boat guys will tell how bad ethanol fuel absorbs moisture .
Can't you buy premixed ethanol free fuel there.


----------



## LondonNeil

i could. aspen alkalyte, or stihl motomix. its 5 times the price of pump fuel and ive not had trouble, so i go as far as premium octane, stablizer, and always run the saws dry. it seems to work fine. my brother has been using a ms180 for at last 15 years, on standard pump, stihl red, and no stabiliser, with no trouble. i keep telling him fuel nowhas ethanol so he uses some stabiliser i gave him but thats it.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I've been running pump gas (not ethanol free) in my saws for years w/o any problems, and I have enough of them that some don't see action for long periods of time.
> 
> However, I mix my fuel as soon as I buy it, and the stabilizers in my 2 cycle oil must be getting it done (AMSOIL Saber at 40:1).



Same here. Sometimes it is a year or more before running them


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I think I agree with you. I really enjoy cutting firewood but wouldn’t be as much fun if I had to do it every day for a living and lifting, moving big rounds around everyday would do me in.
> It’s mostly just falling them, he wants a log or 2 bucked off the bigger ones (about 3/4 of the trees), so quite a bit of hiking up and down hills. Not a lot of high impact heavy work though. Worst thing is probably bending over with the saw to keep stumps low, have some arthritis in back back, hurts but maybe it will help?Pay is very good, have to pay for your own equipment (saws etc) and there’s 3-4 month lay off every spring, and dealing with snow and below 0 temps, but there’s no one trying to run into you at 65 mph while your driving a fuel truck



I had arthritis in L4/L5. They did open spine surgery (cut a hunk out of one of them) cleaned out the crap and sent me on my way. I asked what the restrictions were since I would be running arouind with an open hole in one vertibra. "nothing" was the reply. Haven't had a lick of trouble since. Reovery period was only 10 days.


----------



## Logger nate

Lionsfan said:


> I here you. My happy place has always been taking a break sitting on a beech stump listening to the birds sing and the leaves rustle while drinking a hot steamy cup of coffee, but the reality is it's a hard F'N life for an over-the -hill guy with crippled up joints and a family to support. I drive truck for a living too and although it pays very well for zero physical effort, it often feels as though I could/should be doing something more meaningful.


Yes sir! There’s a place about 1/2 mile up the road from where I cut wood I can park on a side road in the shade, usually a nice breeze blowing, birds chirping, very rarely a car goes by. Sit there and drink coffee, maybe eat a Mt house or other snack, take a nap some times, no cell service, love it!!
Parking spot is just to left of this picture


----------



## svk

Happy spot: The area that appears mowed is actually the top of a rock ridge. I love to sit under the pines and relax here. It’s about a half mile from the road at a junction along my hiking trail. 

Lighting isn’t the best in the photo but hopefully you get the picture.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

I try to never run my saws out of fuel. E-free, oil with stabilizer, never have a problem. Empty tank at end of cutting for any long period of time.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Happy spot: The area that appears mowed is actually the top of a rock ridge. I love to sit under the pines and relax here. It’s about a half mile from the road at a junction along my hiking trail.
> 
> Lighting isn’t the best in the photo but hopefully you get the picture.
> View attachment 855083


That’s a nice spot, might have to start a new thread


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> That’s a nice spot, might have to start a new thread


There is a photo thread in the firewood forum somewhere. I’ll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I used to do that until we got an ethanol free pump about 5 min from the house . I figure for an extra 100 or so a yr it's worth it not to worry about cleaning or rebuilding saw carbs. If I was doing saw carbs I'd buy an ultrasonic cleaner as the ports are so hard to get clean.
> I've cleaned hundreds of carbs(not on saws), and they look terrible when they have sat with ethanol fuel in them and when they have been run out of fuel. Running them out of fuel pretty much guarantees that everything in the bowl will evaporate leaving deposits and then it restricts the main jet or emulsion tube causing them to only run well with the choke on a little.
> The best way I've found if using ethanol fuel is to run them once a month or every other and to leave them full of fuel. The one that is a problem for me is my pressure washer since you shouldn't run it without water hooked to the pump. I need to clean a carb for it today, it's been needing it for a couple yrs lol. If I rememberer I'll get some pictures, sure it will look real nice . Also this yr if I remember I'll take my own advice and run it dry and then just put some of my 2-stroke mix in it.



Have to be careful with an ultrasonic cleaner and aluminum or any alloy similar to it. It can start Messing with the metal itself. It kinda etches it if you leave it in to long. 

But i DO ise it for carbs. Just real quick runs in it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Cleaned up some dead and damaged birch today and split some goofy twisted red maple I had scrounged recently. 

I only need a couple more cords and I can be done for the winter.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> There is a photo thread in the firewood forum somewhere. I’ll see if I can dig it up.


Sorry didn’t see this soon enough.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Sorry didn’t see this soon enough.


No harm in another good thread being created.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> i could. aspen alkalyte, or stihl motomix. its 5 times the price of pump fuel and ive not had trouble, so i go as far as premium octane, stablizer, and always run the saws dry. it seems to work fine. my brother has been using a ms180 for at last 15 years, on standard pump, stihl red, and no stabiliser, with no trouble. i keep telling him fuel nowhas ethanol so he uses some stabiliser i gave him but thats it.



Part ethanol fuel is stihl the exception here, and servos that sell it specify the price on the sign as you drive in to get proper fuel. It never really took off here and it doesn't really look like there's any political impetus to force it upon us. It remains an option for those that value it, however.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Thanks. That’s the A-team (plus the 394 when needed). Didn’t feel like wrenching on fixer uppers today, just wanted to make wood.
> 
> I’ve only got 2-3 more cords to make this year and I’m calling it quits. I’m going to enjoy some hunting for once.


I know a good home for your 44mag.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Heading out for more scrounging. Raked hay and doctor visit yesterday, first day without rain. Here is my scrounging setup.
for all the metal heads out there, what would be causing this bar to break inside pipe, with no damage to pipe arms, either ends? The stub sticks into rotatory pipe arm on unit.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> i could. aspen alkalyte, or stihl motomix. its 5 times the price of pump fuel and ive not had trouble, so i go as far as premium octane, stablizer, and always run the saws dry. it seems to work fine. my brother has been using a ms180 for at last 15 years, on standard pump, stihl red, and no stabiliser, with no trouble. i keep telling him fuel nowhas ethanol so he uses some stabiliser i gave him but thats it.


I go through at least 5 gallons a month, sometimes 5 gallons a week. I use 87 with Stihl Ultra, and have no problems. My MS 290 was dull and I was too lazy to sharpen it or put a new chain on it. So I took a look around. I had the 660 with a new 25" chain so I grabbed it. The tank was full. The last time I used it was before Covid struck, and it started and ran fine.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> i could. aspen alkalyte, or stihl motomix. its 5 times the price of pump fuel and ive not had trouble, so i go as far as premium octane, stablizer, and always run the saws dry. it seems to work fine. my brother has been using a ms180 for at last 15 years, on standard pump, stihl red, and no stabiliser, with no trouble. i keep telling him fuel nowhas ethanol so he uses some stabiliser i gave him but thats it.


I go through at least 5 gallons a month, sometimes 5 gallons a week. I use 87 with Stihl Ultra, and have no problems. My MS 290 was dull and I was too lazy to sharpen it or put a new chain on it. So I took a look around. I had the 660 with a new 25" chain so I grabbed it. The tank was full. The last time I used it was before Covid struck, and it started and ran fine.


----------



## rarefish383

Look what followed me home today.


----------



## sean donato

U&A said:


> Have to be careful with an ultrasonic cleaner and aluminum or any alloy similar to it. It can start Messing with the metal itself. It kinda etches it if you leave it in to long.
> 
> But i DO ise it for carbs. Just real quick runs in it.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Depends on what your cleaning solution is. Anymore I just use a mild simple green solution in mine. I had access to the proper chemical for aluminium, when I worked at the machine shop, it was amazing. I've been gone for a few years and the parts guy has left, so I lost my connection for getting it. I think chemtron was the name of the company that made it. About 30 min for a carb and it would come out like brand new casting. The simple green works decent and doesnt etch the alloy. 


Duce said:


> Heading out for more scrounging. Raked hay and doctor visit yesterday, first day without rain. Here is my scrounging setup.View attachment 855198
> for all the metal heads out there, what would be causing this bar to break inside pipe, with no damage to pipe arms, either ends? The stub sticks into rotatory pipe arm on unit.


The rust indicates it was partially broken for some time. Does this happen often, or has it been a one time break? I would assume if it was a one time break it was a imperfection in the stock from the get go. As there is fresh metal around and to the one side as well as what looks like a imperfection in the grain of the metal leads me to believe this as well. Round stock that size should take a decent bit of force to sheer off like that, and with the addition of the sleeve it sits in, I would think it would have to be bent for the bar inside to break like that.


----------



## U&A

I use simple green too...[emoji1303]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## djg james

Any particular brand and wattage of ultrasonic bath?


----------



## muddstopper

I wouldnt put much faith in simple green cleaning carbs. I soaked a 346xp crankcase in the stuff and the next morning the case was junk. The simple green ate it like rust on a 73chevy truck. A very weak solution for s short amount of time might work, but long term, such as overnite, you will endup replacing parts.


----------



## djg james

muddstopper said:


> I wouldnt put much faith in simple green cleaning carbs. I soaked a 346xp crankcase in the stuff and the next morning the case was junk. The simple green ate it like rust on a 73chevy truck. A very weak solution for s short amount of time might work, but long term, such as overnite, you will endup replacing parts.


I looked it up. Doesn't look like Aluminum (crankcase?) like basic (pH) solutions like Simple Green.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

sean donato said:


> Depends on what your cleaning solution is. Anymore I just use a mild simple green solution in mine. I had access to the proper chemical for aluminium, when I worked at the machine shop, it was amazing. I've been gone for a few years and the parts guy has left, so I lost my connection for getting it. I think chemtron was the name of the company that made it. About 30 min for a carb and it would come out like brand new casting. The simple green works decent and doesnt etch the alloy.
> 
> The rust indicates it was partially broken for some time. Does this happen often, or has it been a one time break? I would assume if it was a one time break it was a imperfection in the stock from the get go. As there is fresh metal around and to the one side as well as what looks like a imperfection in the grain of the metal leads me to believe this as well. Round stock that size should take a decent bit of force to sheer off like that, and with the addition of the sleeve it sits in, I would think it would have to be bent for the bar inside to break like that.


Three have snapped so far. Unit is just out of warranty, manufacturer is covering them as they break. Probably be a different situation next year. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Look what followed me home today.


Looks good Joe. What tailgate did you get on it? Looks like a twin to mine. Has treated me pretty good for 18 years.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I go through at least 5 gallons a month, sometimes 5 gallons a week. I use 87 with Stihl Ultra, and have no problems. My MS 290 was dull and I was too lazy to sharpen it or put a new chain on it. So I took a look around. I had the 660 with a new 25" chain so I grabbed it. The tank was full. The last time I used it was before Covid struck, and it started and ran fine.


Yep, I tend to think if you use a decent oil it helps, I think Stihl green contains a stabilser. Follow a few simple practices and mix is usually fine for over a year in my experience. However it's fairly easy to do a few things to help avoid problems so I do those easy things.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Look what followed me home today.



I have severe trailer envy! Nice one, Joe.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> I have severe trailer envy! Nice one, Joe.



Your American speak is coming along nicely.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> I have severe trailer envy! Nice one, Joe.


STE? Is that another one of those Wood diseases?


----------



## cantoo

I spent a few hours running my 36" splitter and got all my own boiler wood split up too. Nearest pile at the conveyor is 32" ash, bins are 32" ash limb wood and split 32" poplar for fall and spring burning. My wife talked my Nephew into helping her stack some into crates. Tomorrow morning heading somewhere north for a few days with some friends on our bikes, 1st time riding for me this year. It's been a crazy busy year to say the least.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Looks good Joe. What tailgate did you get on it? Looks like a twin to mine. Has treated me pretty good for 18 years.


Well, I ordered one a month ago, and the way I had it optioned out it had the drive on landscape ramp. Had the price up to $8000. He quoted me 3 week turn around. When I got back from vacation I was expecting my new trailer. I called and he said they were 2 months behind and they wouldn't be starting mine for 6-8 weeks, cancelled that order, and found this one at Wengers in Lancaster/Myerstown. It had the 2 way gate that you see on it for $5800. While I was talking to the salesman he mentioned the factory was just a few miles down the road. So, I asked if he would call them and see if they had the ramp in stock. Yes they did. It's a $900 option. When I ordered the first one with the ramp, all I got was the ramp. I bought the one at the factory and drove over and picked it up. Now I have both. 
Steve is your's a Pequea? I bought my C500 15 years ago this year. Not one speck of rust through on it. It has some surface rust where I've scraped it up, but that's all. I think I've changed one tail light and two sets of tires. I've seen a lot of other makes completely rust beyond use with less years and work on them. This one should last the rest of my life. I've been thinking about keeping the little one and just fill it with wood and parking it at the end of my street. I made the side boards exactly 128 cubic feet. Putting a sign on it, 1 cord, $250 check, $225 cash. see what happens. Got my first call for half a cord today.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I have severe trailer envy! Nice one, Joe.


Drop on in and I'll by a Growler of my favorite beer and treat you to a hay ride. It just might be an Oak hay ride!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I have severe trailer envy! Nice one, Joe.


Drop on in and I'll by a Growler of my favorite beer and treat you to a hay ride. It just might be an Oak hay ride!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate.

A crew from your state falling trees as part of firefighting efforts, I’ve noticed in the past that they drop snags in the path of the fire. For obvious reasons I think.



The entire Forest is still closed to the public.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Looks good Joe. What tailgate did you get on it? Looks like a twin to mine. Has treated me pretty good for 18 years.


Dang Steve, I just noticed none of the pics are from behind, I'll have to get one tomorrow. They have one short gate that's 4 ways, tilts down from the top, swings up from the bottom, or unlatches in the middle and swings open like barn doors. Didn't get that one. Mine just swings from top or bottom.


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like in that video the feller got his bar stuck and didn't get himself out of the way on a timely basis.

If your bar gets stuck when a tree is falling … LEAVE IT!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Looks like in that video the feller got his bar stuck and didn't get himself out of the way on a timely basis.
> 
> If your bar gets stuck when a tree is falling … LEAVE IT!!!



It was partially binding, but he managed to keep it moving.

It seems he was confident in what it was gonna do.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't care how confident he was, and lots of guys don't step away … it is a mistake!

As soon as that tree starts moving get the heck away from it, preferably diagonally to the back. Your safety if more important than your saw.

When a tree does something unexpected, it is too late to move.

It needs to be like instinct. Like teaching a new driver not to crash the car because of a squirrel or a bee inside.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Looks like in that video the feller got his bar stuck and didn't get himself out of the way on a timely basis.





MustangMike said:


> I don't care how confident he was, and lots of guys don't step away … it is a mistake!


I noticed that too. Been strongly counseled not to 'linger' once the tree starts to move.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Dang Steve, I just noticed none of the pics are from behind, I'll have to get one tomorrow. They have one short gate that's 4 ways, tilts down from the top, swings up from the bottom, or unlatches in the middle and swings open like barn doors. Didn't get that one. Mine just swings from top or bottom.


Joe mine is the pequea 1500.2002 year. Stihl on the original battery. Has a littler rust on the front from stones and salt. but other wise in pretty good shape. I just have the barn doors on mine. i like that ramp you got.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> Drop on in and I'll by a Growler of my favorite beer and treat you to a hay ride. It just might be an Oak hay ride!





I've been to the US a number of times but most recently in 2006. When I get there next I hope to catch up with some scroungers, who knows when that might be, though. The daughter of a family I stayed with in 1991 in central NH ended up marrying my BIL so we have a connection there. They are threatening to move to Oz though so we might need to get a move on.


----------



## Tony ray

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been to the US a number of times but most recently in 2006. When I get there next I hope to catch up with some scroungers, who knows when that might be, though. The daughter of a family I stayed with in 1991 in central NH ended up marrying my BIL so we have a connection there. They are threatening to move to Oz though so we might need to get a move on.


Shouldn't your sister married your BIL?


----------



## svk

Brought some hardwood scrounge to my friend’s cabin after work yesterday. The trailer was riding a bit rough as we got close but I thought it was just rough backroads. Once unloaded it was really rough and I noticed I was missing some tread!! Luckily I had the spare along. 

This tire was either cheap or free from my local tire shop several years ago and they mounted/balanced it on my rim. I checked the date code on the tire last night.....third week of 1995! No wonder. And the tire looked great until it threw tread.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been to the US a number of times but most recently in 2006. When I get there next I hope to catch up with some scroungers, who knows when that might be, though. The daughter of a family I stayed with in 1991 in central NH ended up marrying my BIL so we have a connection there. They are threatening to move to Oz though so we might need to get a move on.


I was wondering if you got the part about "Drop In"?I was hoping you would bring a tamed Drop Bear, my Bernese mountain dog needs a playmate.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Joe mine is the pequea 1500.2002 year. Stihl on the original battery. Has a littler rust on the front from stones and salt. but other wise in pretty good shape. I just have the barn doors on mine. i like that ramp you got.


Does your battery charge off the truck? My new F150 is the first truck I've had with a factory towing package and plug. I've replaced the trailer side plug on the old one 2 times. I see on the diagram that one wire is a hot 12v. But when I put the truck side plugs on my old trucks I never ran a hot wire to them. I had to charge my battery now and then. The first battery did last a long time, but not that long. I would also play musical batteries with it when ever I bought new stuff like the Ford 641 and the Massey 135.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Joe mine is the pequea 1500.2002 year. Stihl on the original battery. Has a littler rust on the front from stones and salt. but other wise in pretty good shape. I just have the barn doors on mine. i like that ramp you got.


When I got to the factory they had the ramp and the taller upright brackets sitting on the forks of a lift. I said just grab your handles and we'll set it on a pallet. He said you can't lift that gate, it weighs 300 pounds. My old one is heavy, I can't pick it up, but I can let it down with out dropping it, and swing it up to close it. The new one is exactly like the old one, just a foot wider. I knew it couldn't weigh 300 pounds. We picked it up and set it in the trailer. I am going to look at some of the spring assist devices. I just need to be able to unhook them to drop the ramp to dump. I'm going to put it on today, I'll post pics driving my loader up on it.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Brought some hardwood scrounge to my friend’s cabin after work yesterday. The trailer was riding a bit rough as we got close but I thought it was just rough backroads. Once unloaded it was really rough and I noticed I was missing some tread!! Luckily I had the spare along.
> 
> This tire was either cheap or free from my local tire shop several years ago and they mounted/balanced it on my rim. I checked the date code on the tire last night.....third week of 1995! No wonder. And the tire looked great until it threw tread.
> 
> View attachment 855516
> View attachment 855518


That looks like one of the original tires on my Ford 641 tractor when I got it. It was made in 1957. I'd say you got your money's worth out of it?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I've been to the US a number of times but most recently in 2006. When I get there next I hope to catch up with some scroungers, who knows when that might be, though. The daughter of a family I stayed with in 1991 in central NH ended up marrying my BIL so we have a connection there. They are threatening to move to Oz though so we might need to get a move on.


My parents started to move down under back in the 60's. My Dad was a licensed Tree Expert. We did the tree maintenance for the Australian embassy. They told him that they were paying people to move to Oz. I thought it was a done deal, told all my friends. There was one sticking point. My Dad had just bought a 62 Pontiac Catalina and he loved that car. They would pay to ship it, but they would not pay to convert it to right hand drive. That car kept us from moving. I grew up on the movies of the out back. Don't know how accurate they were, but I really want to go. Almost 60 years later, I'm still stuck in Maryland, and we don't have any dang DROP BEARS!


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the ramp on the trailer. I was trying to figure out what I was going to do with the small tailgate? I got to looking at the front standard pockets and the short brackets almost fit in them. The I saw that the short brackets are made to bolt to the outside of the pocket, not in it. I'm going to get two pieces of angle and have my buddy weld the pivots to it, and put the short tailgate on the front. That way I can take it off, hinge it up or down, and not have to find a place to hide it.


----------



## djg james

I finished splitting and stacking all the hedge on my driveway last week. I had to move all the seasoned wood out of the racks into the garage to make room for it. Good point, my garage racks are ready for winter. When I stacked all the hedge in the racks outside next to the garage, I discovered I didn't have enough to completely fill those racks. I had time today and the weather was nice so out to the log yard #1 to get the rest of the big hedge I passed on earlier. Took the splitter this time so I wouldn't have to lift big pieces. I won't tell you how long it took. And full of ants. Now I've got another problem. today's load will more than fill the rack so I have to find a spot to put the excess. I did get also a white oak log which I needed to fill a hole in another pile before I put the tarp on. The first row on the truck is just camp wood, so it doesn't count.


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> I looked it up. Doesn't look like Aluminum (crankcase?) like basic (pH) solutions like Simple Green.



Very true.

This is why you hace to keep it short. Also why they make an aircraft safe (aluminum safe) simple green. But it dosnt work as well. 

I do just 3-4 min in the ultra sonic cleaner for carb parts. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## clint53

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I've been cutting firewood since 1976 and the two best methods I use are.....
1. Get to know and stay in touch with the local loggers. Today people that work hard appreciate people that will do the same. So the loggers will set you up with wood. Just stay out of their way and away from their equipment. 
I asked one once about firewood and his crew which I knew drug oak tree tops cut from logs to a loading yard they had abandoned. Just back your truck and start cutting.

2. After a wind storm, drive around and look for downed trees. People will give them to you instead of paying someone to remove them. Do the right thing and clean up everything.

Good luck to everyone and be safe. Trees and saws can hurt you in 1000's of different ways....I'm luck I didn't get hurt badly many times. Learn by your mistakes.


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> Shouldn't your sister married your BIL?



Iono. Does my wife's brother count as my BIL? It's just too complicated at beer o'clock on a Friday arvo.


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> ......
> I do just 3-4 min in the ultra sonic cleaner for carb parts....


Just curious, what ultra sonic cleaner do you have? One of those cheap jewelry cleaners or what? Wattage?


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> Just curious, what ultra sonic cleaner do you have? One of those cheap jewelry cleaners or what? Wattage?



The harbor freight one. No idea the wattage. 

I think Doc said it was 1.21 gigawatts ....[emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

We are going to do some touch up on the road association project this afternoon. A handful of work days over the past 12 months covered most of it but there’s still a few trees growing along the bank of the road and they’ll come down today. Also I’ve got to cut a bit of brush growing in the ditches but I doubt I’ll get that done today. 

Secondly we have colored metal fence posts that we are going to drive at all of the culverts along the road.


----------



## farmer steve

Another load of scrounged HVBW out the door this morning. Guess wood season has started.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Another load of scrounged HVBW out the door this morning. Guess wood season has started.
> View attachment 855752


Couple thousand bucks for that load?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Couple thousand bucks for that load?


I did is see a huge trailer load of walnut saw logs go by the house Wednesday afternoon. One of the longest log trailers I've seen.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, it fits and the ramp closes!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

rarefish383 said:


> Well, it fits and the ramp closes!



Where in md?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> Couple thousand bucks for that load?


For gunny!? Aka chainsaw123!?


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> For gunny!? Aka chainsaw123!?


Only free for him.

Remember, no pine. And logs must be mangable, whatever that means


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Well, it fits and the ramp closes!


Ooh, That is perfect.


----------



## SS396driver

Well I thought my scrounging days were over. But when it falls in your lap you take advantage . 20 feet from my driveway across the road . Large oak and three hickory . Town did all the work with the brush and tops they are coming back Monday to cut more on the road


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Any particular brand and wattage of ultrasonic bath?


Mine is an old L&R unit it's not very big, but gets the job done. 




100 watt heated unit.


muddstopper said:


> I wouldnt put much faith in simple green cleaning carbs. I soaked a 346xp crankcase in the stuff and the next morning the case was junk. The simple green ate it like rust on a 73chevy truck. A very weak solution for s short amount of time might work, but long term, such as overnite, you will endup replacing parts.


I'm going to assume you dont have an ultrasonic cleaner? I run carbs for an hour tops, here's the last carb, think it was close to 10% simple green, after an hour 





Sorry mate, but this is how just about all my carbs look when they are done.


----------



## SS396driver

Does anyone need a 525-6205 cat fuel filter? Just pay shipping found it on the road


----------



## H-Ranch

Sunrise and sunset loads to bookend the day. First one was an oak branch that fell on our private road a couple weeks ago. I pulled out down and set it aside until tonight. (Edit: last night, then hauled it to the wood stack this morning.) Second was a small tree down on one of my trails on the woods.


----------



## svk

Easy scrounge today. All I needed to do was drop the trees and section then. Probably ended up with close to a cord.

Neighbor and I wrapped up the final leg of the road widening project. We took out the last straggler trees that were growing into the roadway. I would drop and section a tree and while he drug the sections to my yard. Timing was almost perfect as I was done felling/brushing just as he was skidding the last logs home.

Now all we need to do is keep the ditches free of brush and remove trees from the roadside as they become problematic.

I do have a couple of large aspen and some nice oaks to remove for another neighbor but those can be done at my convenience.

The 346 did the lions share of the work. I dulled the chain on the Husky 130 nearly right away and the chain on the Poulan 25 Micro cut crooked. First trip out with me for the Poulan, I’ll throw a better chain on it and the 130 tomorrow and use them to buck the skidded logs that now have gravel in the bark.


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> Well, it fits and the ramp closes!



Can you say “over tongue weight”.... good lord that looks like 2,000 on the ball.....[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Well I thought my scrounging days were over. But when it falls in your lap you take advantage . 20 feet from my driveway across the road . Large oak and three hickory . Town did all the work with the brush and tops they are coming back Monday to cut more on the roadView attachment 855821
> View attachment 855822
> View attachment 855823



NICE SCORE!

Boards out of that log.....?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

ElevatorGuy said:


> Where in md?


Frederick.


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Can you say “over tongue weight”.... good lord that looks like 2,000 on the ball.....[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


As my brother in law would say, “optical cunfusion”. I haven’t leveled the trailer yet. The old trailer I had to have several different draw bars with different drops on them for different trucks. This one can be leveled at the hitch. The draw bar on the truck has a 4 inch drop. I need to put a 2 5/16 on a straight bar and it will level it out. The truck isn’t squated at all, that’s just how low that 4 inch drop bar makes it look.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The last of the wood cut in 2019. It’s getting hot now so I’ll noodle it in a bit and split this evening.
> 
> View attachment 837389


You’re still scrounging firewood! Damn lol. How many new toys do you have now?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

rarefish383 said:


> Frederick.



10-4, I’m down in Calvert.


----------



## Jere39

A lot across the road from my property was recently cleared for a house building project. The logging company completed all the tree cutting, and the good log removal in a single day. 




One of my other neighbors who operates a firewood business was there onsite with coffee and donuts within an hour, and laid claim to all the unwanted logs and wood. His prompt attention, and perhaps even more glad handing got him an assist from the next contractor, the excavator operator who was there to remove the stumps, to load his BriMar four times.




He had driven his new Kubota to the site for the loading, but never used it. I am lucky, I don't need to scrounge, but if I did, I'd need a better game plan to beat this guy.


----------



## panolo

Hey fellas! Hope you are all doing well. Been a few months since I checked in. Craziest year I've ever had. Once the state got shut down from rona I had a week off than all hell broke loose. Think last week was the first one I didn't work at least 75 hours. Did manage to get my 10 cords in the greenhouse to dry though so I am all set for the season. Very little saw time. Ain't even got my 572 broke in yet or the west coast kit on it.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You’re still scrounging firewood! Damn lol. How many new toys do you have now?


Good to see you here! 
I’ve added a lot of saws (some even run) since you were here last.


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> NICE SCORE!
> 
> Boards out of that log.....?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


No its twisted and has rot


----------



## panolo

Since it's the scrounge thread this is my only scrounge since rona. A load of chinese elm from my uncle. Also I decided to get a new scrounge toy. 16' H&H dump trailer. Now just need more time to use it.


----------



## panolo

Deleted member 150358 said:


> 252 ?


What's the story with SixOne? Why did he get the ban?


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> What's the story with SixOne? Why did he get the ban?


WHAT?!!! When? I just saw him posting not long ago.

I looked just now and see he’s “deleted member”. Damn.

I fear he was another victim of the politics forum.


----------



## Philbert

Is there a difference between ’deleted’, ‘banned’, ‘suspended’, etc.?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Is there a difference between ’deleted’, ‘banned’, ‘suspended’, etc.?
> 
> Philbert


Deleted means permanently banned. Usually involuntary but in the instance that someone wants to be removed they’ll occasionally do that was well. 

Suspended aka camping means someone received a temporary ban. I don’t know why but they usually don’t send people to ban camp any more...they either ban them permanently or in some cases let some of the miserable, whiney SOBs drag around forever and continue to harass people.

And then sometimes they unban people after they plead real nice like to the owners. There’s no rhyme or reason. They let thomas1 back in and he was a complete ******* who ended up being permabanned. OTOH they wouldn’t let Jason (usmc615) back in.


----------



## mountainguyed67

People recently got 2 week bans on a 4WD forum I’m on, for arguing politics.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

mountainguyed67 said:


> People recently got 2 week bans on a 4WD forum I’m on, for arguing politics.


So politics has no freedom of speech? Good to know.


----------



## sean donato

Just best to stay off the politics forum.... blood pressure is high enough these days


----------



## mountainguyed67

Duce said:


> So politics has no freedom of speech? Good to know.



It does if you start your own forum, then you make your own rules.


----------



## H-Ranch

Getting some trash wood ready to start the season by piling/stacking it on the pallets close to the OWB.


----------



## muad

Howdy scroungers. Been a while since I stopped in. The cooler weather mean firewood season! Got most of the saws out and fired them up. Sounded like a symphony if ya ask me! Although my shed it full, I'm getting some around for others. 

Took the Binford 254XS out. This was it's first real workout, and man does she impress! Totally blown away at how this saw ate hard dry white ash today. 

The boy helped out, and was learning how to run the saw (241). Not a ton of wood harvested today, but every piece counts. Guessing between 1/2-2/3 of a cord once stacked. Not bad for a single little ash. 

View attachment IMG_6429.MOV


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> People recently got 2 week bans on a 4WD forum I’m on, for arguing politics.





Duce said:


> So politics has no freedom of speech? Good to know.





mountainguyed67 said:


> It does if you start your own forum, then you make your own rules.


Correct. Freedom of speech doesn’t apply to privately owned/operated forums. Most places say something to the effect of “by requesting membership to this group, you hereby agree to review and abide by the rules”.

I admin a couple of groups on Facebook and political discussions are off limits. 

The only reason why the political forum is alive here is because of the traffic it brings to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Finally finished those two trees after Dr., Funeral and doing third cutting of hay, owner was too busy with tree removal, lot clearings, hauling crushed concrete. Cutting, raking and bailing on my own. 328 square baler with kicker makes it easy. I have a dilemma, been supplying firewood to friends, both have health issues, husband is wheel chair bound, of my wife for 2-1/2 years, they have 3 sons that could be cutting and supplying firewood. Have offered to build them a saw, they don't need one. Last year made them come and haul it, helped load it. I know it's coming, do you have any extra firewood we could have. I even told them where to find free wood to cut. What would you guys do?


two trees yield tops of two rows, you can see difference in color, white is new. Then started a new row. Go out tomorrow and collect dead limbs for burning now.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Good to see you here!
> I’ve added a lot of saws (some even run) since you were here last.


Yeah lots of life changes these past few years, majority of it good lol. Now I have a house with a gas fireplace, I miss my wood stove. Maybe I could build an outdoor wood stove or something so I’ll have an excuse to buy chainsaws and scrounge firewood again


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah lots of life changes these past few years, majority of it good lol. Now I have a house with a gas fireplace, I miss my wood stove. Maybe I could build an outdoor wood stove or something so I’ll have an excuse to buy chainsaws and scrounge firewood again


You could sell wood to help pay the gas bill? Or tell your wife that anyhow.


----------



## H-Ranch

Duce said:


> they have 3 sons that could be cutting and supplying firewood. Have offered to build them a saw, they don't need one. Last year made them come and haul it, helped load it. I know it's coming, do you have any extra firewood we could have. I even told them where to find free wood to cut. What would you guys do?


I can appreciate trying to make those boys into men. Depending on how old they are maybe that should already be the case. You have to decide how much help you can and are willing to provide. I think making them be involved is the minimum like you did before. "I'm pretty busy, but here's some rounds and a yard sale maul" might be the right level. Or a saw as you say. Even a day spent providing guidance may save you in future years and get them to recognize that this is part of life - it ain't always easy.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

H-Ranch said:


> I can appreciate trying to make those boys into men. Depending on how old they are maybe that should already be the case. You have to decide how much help you can and are willing to provide. I think making them be involved is the minimum like you did before. "I'm pretty busy, but here's some rounds and a yard sale maul" might be the right level. Or a saw as you say. Even a day spent providing guidance may save you in future years and get them to recognize that this is part of life - it ain't always easy.


Agree, I am 66 and they are all 28-35. Two have been in military and seems like they would want to provide for them.


----------



## sean donato

One would think the "kids" would be more then willing to help out mum and pop.... I'm a sucker for helping out the neighbors, but there comes a time when you (I) realized you (I) have to charge for the work (wood) done.


----------



## H-Ranch

Made a bunch of poles tonight and got one load in before dark. Started cutting anything dead, broken top, bad lean, etc. that just wasn't going to make a good quality tree in maturity. Lots more woods to walk for purging the low quality stuff. Probably need to thin a few mature trees too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Duce said:


> Finally finished those two trees after Dr., Funeral and doing third cutting of hay, owner was too busy with tree removal, lot clearings, hauling crushed concrete. Cutting, raking and bailing on my own. 328 square baler with kicker makes it easy. I have a dilemma, been supplying firewood to friends, both have health issues, husband is wheel chair bound, of my wife for 2-1/2 years, they have 3 sons that could be cutting and supplying firewood. Have offered to build them a saw, they don't need one. Last year made them come and haul it, helped load it. I know it's coming, do you have any extra firewood we could have. I even told them where to find free wood to cut. What would you guys do?View attachment 856105
> View attachment 856106
> View attachment 856108
> two trees yield tops of two rows, you can see difference in color, white is new. Then started a new row. Go out tomorrow and collect dead limbs for burning now.


Seems you've helped through the period they knew no better/had no time to make their own arrangements, and beyond that. Now it's time for the sons to begin stepping up.. If asked for wood the answer is, 'yes I've plenty, its $$ per cord delivered or a bit less if you come and get it' hopefully they collect, you help load and to start a conversation.,...' not sure I'll have spare next year, it's more from sellers, best if you plan ahead, I could teach your' etc.

Neighbour doesn't go cold, you don't get taken for granted.


----------



## Cowboy254

Duce said:


> I have a dilemma, been supplying firewood to friends, both have health issues, husband is wheel chair bound, of my wife for 2-1/2 years, they have 3 sons that could be cutting and supplying firewood. Have offered to build them a saw, they don't need one. Last year made them come and haul it, helped load it. I know it's coming, do you have any extra firewood we could have. I even told them where to find free wood to cut. What would you guys do?



Ultimately, who should be looking after them? Friend or adult children? It sounds like you have been very generous but I can't help but feel that the children have been taking you for granted/taking advantage of you. In one respect, I can understand it - if they have never had to put in the elbow grease to make all the wood for their parents they may not really understand the lengths you are going to. But I also think it is time they found out. Maybe tell them that you don't have the time to CSS wood for their parents and that they'll have to take up the slack. You can always help out at a later date if you want to.


----------



## Cowboy254

Had a new Meccano set turn up during the week. A bit of work with Cowlad and here we are.


----------



## mountainguyed67

^Chainsaw work station?


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^Chainsaw work station?


That was my first guess.


----------



## LondonNeil

me too! bit irc, cowboy is more a 'dealer fix my...' guy. something else interesting hobby wise to come perhaps?


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Finally finished those two trees after Dr., Funeral and doing third cutting of hay, owner was too busy with tree removal, lot clearings, hauling crushed concrete. Cutting, raking and bailing on my own. 328 square baler with kicker makes it easy. I have a dilemma, been supplying firewood to friends, both have health issues, husband is wheel chair bound, of my wife for 2-1/2 years, they have 3 sons that could be cutting and supplying firewood. Have offered to build them a saw, they don't need one. Last year made them come and haul it, helped load it. I know it's coming, do you have any extra firewood we could have. I even told them where to find free wood to cut. What would you guys do?View attachment 856105
> View attachment 856106
> View attachment 856108
> two trees yield tops of two rows, you can see difference in color, white is new. Then started a new row. Go out tomorrow and collect dead limbs for burning now.


If it were me, I’d be ready to have wood for them this year but make it very clear to all parties that this is the last time and remind them that you offered a saw to the kids. Or you could say yes but it’s $$ per cord. Finally you could just say “no, you’ve ran me low for the last three seasons and I’ve only put up enough for myself”.

These situations are tough as even though you are the nice guy, you risk being called the ******* if you stop.


----------



## SS396driver

Did half of the oak on my street .Glad I'm just going up the driveway . Little overloaded going to put the torsion bars on before I move it .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Now this is scrounging!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got many loads put up this morning thanks to the H-Girls as my 2 involunteers. Consequences for not getting along... I kept cutting while they took loads to the stacks. So the longer it took them, the more wood they had to deal with. By the end everyone was happy again. 

Here's part of what they did, plus a few loads that I cut last night. Sorry @Cowboy254 , no pics of each individual load after I split and they loaded.


And a few I did before everyone was up and around.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Now this is scrounging!View attachment 856320


Lookin good. Just had to put new front tires on my New Holland. $323 per tire.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good. Just had to put new front tires on my New Holland. $323 per tire.


Ouch!


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Just had to put new front tires on my New Holland. $323 per tire.



On my loader the tires were only $1,249 each.


----------



## svk

My lawnmower just became my firewood hauler.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good. Just had to put new front tires on my New Holland. $323 per tire.


See if Steve can hook you up in the future, he always has some interesting tires on his stuff?


----------



## svk

Cleaning scrounged chains in non @Philbert approved method....cutting clean wood. LOL









This well worn Wild Thing bar nearly accepts an .063 chain. Needless to say, it doesn’t cut well with .050.


----------



## muad

Did some actual scrounging today, helping the FIL get wood for winter. All the way up my the lake. Gave the 461 a workout, cutting and noodling a big mulberry. Then used the 241 to cut up a bunch if apple. Should make for some good heat for the FIL, assuming it's dry enough.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Cleaning scrounged chains in non @Philbert approved method....cutting clean wood.


Not that I don’t ‘approve’; it’s just like rinsing your dishes, and not washing them. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^Chainsaw work station?



'chain saw work station" = dining room table.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good. Just had to put new front tires on my New Holland. $323 per tire.



When I bought my 3930, it has turf tires (came from a golf course or park district). The one Ford/New Holland dealer near me wanted $4K for ab tires and rims. I also fainted. Thanks God there was a place about 1.5 hours south of me that was able to do it for $1900, with good tires (firestones and Carlisles). 

Love that tractor, just wish it had a loader and front wheel assist.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> My lawnmower just became my firewood hauler.
> 
> View attachment 856344


What lawnmower do you have? Hydrostatic transmission? I was told that you shouldn't pull anything with a Hydro trans.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> What lawnmower do you have? Hydrostatic transmission? I was told that you shouldn't pull anything with a Hydro trans.


It’s an older simplicity. I’m not worried for pulling wood across the yard or down a gravel road.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> It’s an older simplicity. I’m not worried for pulling wood across the yard or down a gravel road.



Since my Craftsman is getting to throw a rod (I think), I've started to pull my garden cart full of wood with it. I've got two old Craftsman that have actual gears that I have to cobble together to make a working tractor. I've pulled my 5x8 trailer with wood on it with them when they were working.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Not that I don’t ‘approve’; it’s just like rinsing your dishes, and not washing them.
> 
> Philbert


Or letting the dog lick them clean...


----------



## svk

So has sixonetonoffun emerged on the other forums? I’ve asked around and nobody seems to know what went down.


----------



## svk

Forgot to post yesterday.

This was Zogger's first saw when he moved out to rural Georgia many years ago. It still runs great although the cat muffler has separated. I have a new hollow muffler (that will be modded) to replace it. Love the RPM's of the 137/142 family of saws.


----------



## Logger nate

Well finally made it back out to get the rest of the big red fir with my son. Around 5 cords from this tree total. Tree was 350 years old.




Deer burgers for lunch, had to refuel those rounds were heavy! Lol

About a 12 hr day but we got it all


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well finally made it back out to get the rest of the big red fir with my son. Around 5 cords from this tree total. Tree was 350 years old.View attachment 856500
> View attachment 856501
> View attachment 856502
> View attachment 856503
> View attachment 856504
> Deer burgers for lunch, had to refuel those rounds were heavy! LolView attachment 856506
> View attachment 856507
> About a 12 hr day but we got it all


Great pics. That is amazing to have the opportunity to cut wood that old! I cut an oak that was a shade over 100 this spring and the cedars around here can be 150 plus years old


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Great pics. That is amazing to have the opportunity to cut wood that old! I cut an oak that was a shade over 100 this spring and the cedars around here can be 150 plus years old


Thanks Steve. Yeah pretty amazing to think this tree started life in 1670.


----------



## 95custmz

Well sh*t, i ordered two 18” chains from E-Bay last week. What arrived today were..........two sets of brake pads [emoji1787]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

95custmz said:


> Well sh*t, i ordered two 18” chains from E-Bay last week. What arrived today were..........two sets of brake pads [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The guy that ordered brake pads is wondering why he got saw chains.


----------



## farmer steve

95custmz said:


> Well sh*t, i ordered two 18” chains from E-Bay last week. What arrived today were..........two sets of brake pads [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prolly won't fit the Ford.


----------



## LondonNeil

Fab photos, i always enjoy yours Nate. that wood is BIG! It looks like Walton's mountain. So different to suburban London.


----------



## svk

95custmz said:


> Well sh*t, i ordered two 18” chains from E-Bay last week. What arrived today were..........two sets of brake pads [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well crap.

I have had that happen too. Wonder if they will tell you to keep the parts.

Hopefully you didn't need those chains soon.


----------



## 95custmz

svk said:


> Well crap.
> 
> I have had that happen too. Wonder if they will tell you to keep the parts.
> 
> Hopefully you didn't need those chains soon.



Yeah, I don’t think those brake pads are gonna cut wood too good! [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

It's a shame some of it couldn't have been milled into lumber. It would have only been construction lumber though I guess.


----------



## H-Ranch

95custmz said:


> Well sh*t, i ordered two 18” chains from E-Bay last week. What arrived today were..........two sets of brake pads [emoji1787]


Sorry, I can't help either. I don't even know what saw they fit.


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the cabin with my friend Harold this WE, and did lots of stuff including installing a sink in chainsaw milled wood.

We also installed a "donated" piece of granite next to it. (One of my friends bought a new house, and it was on the lawn, he was going to throw it out!)

Also re routed the pipe from our gutters so hopefully it will "self flush" the outhouse when it rains. I may also put a Y in the pipe so I can manually flush it with 5 gal buckets when there is no rain.

We keep making improvements!


----------



## JustJeff

Spent 4 days on a guys fishing trip. Of course I was the firewood guy, we cooked over the fire and I even managed to scrounge up a fish!











Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Nice!

I forgot to mention we had Venison Back Strap for dinner, grilled over Black Cherry … it was tender and great tasting!


----------



## tnichols

Tired and finally caught up with storm damage cleanup for our place, in-laws, and neighbors. Finally back in the timber for 5 hours today. Didn’t haul out, but cleaned up a Shagbark plus another I had limbed out previous, and an Oak. Pretty good day. Ended up with 3 separate piles. Here are a couple.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

djg james said:


> What lawnmower do you have? Hydrostatic transmission? I was told that you shouldn't pull anything with a Hydro trans.


Oops! Someone should’ve told my cub cadet that! I was definitely going to kill that k46 trans. No worries now, I bought a JD 1025r.


----------



## djg james

ElevatorGuy said:


> Oops! Someone should’ve told my cub cadet that! I was definitely going to kill that k46 trans. No worries now, I bought a JD 1025r.


Yes that's what I was told. Don't know if it's true or not. Does have a hole in back for a hitch, though. Something about wearing out the clutch plate. I had to replace the transmission on my Craftsman two months after I bought it. Luckily under warrantee. That photo looks like my old Craftsman (geared) pulling my trailer full of wood. Got to repair it.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

djg james said:


> Yes that's what I was told. Don't know if it's true or not. Does have a hole in back for a hitch, though. Something about wearing out the clutch plate. I had to replace the transmission on my Craftsman two months after I bought it. Luckily under warrantee. That photo looks like my old Craftsman (geared) pulling my trailer full of wood. Got to repair it.



I built that hitch for the cub. The factory hole for most riding mowers are not intended for a ball mount. Pin towing stuff like carts and aerators. That load barely made it up my hill, took three tries and on the final attempt the front wheels were up about one foot. I knew I needed something bigger before I completely destroyed the cub so I sold it. The trans probably blew by now.


----------



## svk

My mower hitch had a 1/2 inch hole. My small lawn cart had been converted to 1 7/8” ball many years ago so we could use it on any of our equipment. You can buy a 5/8” shank, 1 7/8 inch ball specifically for light duty uses like this. Between a grinding bit on my drill and a rat tail file I opened it up in 5/8 in a couple of minutes.

Again I’m going to be doing light duty with this so not worried about the transmission. Hauling a small cart full of rounds around the yard or nearby trails is all I’m going to be doing.

And worst case if I do torch the transmission, the mower cost me $300 and has already paid for itself.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> My mower hitch had a 1/2 inch hole. My small lawn cart had been converted to 1 7/8” ball many years ago so we could use it on any of our equipment. You can buy a 5/8” shank, 1 7/8 inch ball specifically for light duty uses like this. Between a grinding bit on my drill and a rat tail file I opened it up in 5/8 in a couple of minutes.
> 
> Again I’m going to be doing light duty with this so not worried about the transmission. Hauling a small cart full of rounds around the yard or nearby trails is all I’m going to be doing.
> 
> And worst case if I do torch the transmission, the mower cost me $300 and has already paid for itself.


Do you use it to mow? If not, flip the pulley underneath and buy a belt that’s a few inches bigger. Look up some pulley swaps on YouTube. I’m looking for a cheap mower like that with a trashed deck for that reason!


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> Do you use it to mow? If not, flip the pulley underneath and buy a belt that’s a few inches bigger. Look up some pulley swaps on YouTube. I’m looking for a cheap mower like that with a trashed deck for that reason!


I do. Going to pull the mower deck for the fall though. It has a small snowplow that I’ve never used too.


----------



## MustangMike

I've ridden my Mtn Bike a few times this year, but only on the bike path. This was the first time this year it was actually "in the dirt".

Went to Fahnestock State Park with the wife and Step Son. Vin is 6'3" and NYPD. Vin had a clear advantage because of his age and his bike w/29" wheels (we have 26"). I wanted to upgrade, but they are back ordered till March!

Temps while riding were 50-55. Glad I was not road biking!


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> Oops! Someone should’ve told my cub cadet that! I was definitely going to kill that k46 trans. No worries now, I bought a JD 1025r.


Whoever told you, you cant tow with a hydro trans is an idiot.


----------



## sean donato

For reference sake, 582 cubcadet converted to hydro, donor trans was out of a 1650 cc. Plows the garden every year, and has a 48" blade for snow duty. The 2 colored 782 will get a 3 point eventually as well. Original hydro trans. Just took the brinley hitch set up off of it so I could set it up with a 3 or hitch as well. Dont mind the yanmar it has a power shift trans.




Only problem with either of the Cubs is the front end is light. I also had a 2182 cub that was on mower duty, I think it had an 800lb tow rating. I wouldnt trust something newer to last very long, but theres no reason I can think of for a blanket statement that a hydro cant tow.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> Whoever told you, you cant tow with a hydro trans is an idiot.


It wasn’t me that posted that lol, my 1025r is a hydro too.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> It wasn’t me that posted that lol, my 1025r is a hydro too.


Sorry mate, miss quoted. Should have been the post up from yours.


----------



## svk

No pics but split up the scrounged wood from this weekend. I’ll load the truck in the morning.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Yeah, I don’t think those brake pads are gonna cut wood too good! [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh "stop"  .
Sorry, couldn't resist lol.
Hope you get your new chains quick.
It's a bummer when you don't get what you ordered. I shipped a saw to a guy and UPS said they tried to deliver it, he said he was there all day working on his car in the driveway, I've seen this a bit lately too.


----------



## chipper1

I haven't been scrounging much lately, well at least not wood, its been mowers, guns, a wood splitter, and trailers. I'll be sending a few cord of scrounged wood down the rd this and next week though, I think that will deplete most of what used to be a pretty good pile. I have the pile out back that I need to get splitting on once I get the word delivered, and I have at least one of those cord sold too. I may have to find some more wood soon lol.


----------



## tnichols

First load out this afternoon after an early start this morning. As I get older, I appreciate hydraulics in the timber.


----------



## tnichols

And for tonight’s office trivia, guess the weight of this round. Shagbark Hickory. The pics will help with dimensions.


----------



## LondonNeil

130lbs


----------



## farmer steve

tnichols said:


> First load out this afternoon after an early start this morning. As I get older, I appreciate hydraulics in the timber.
> View attachment 856905
> View attachment 856906


Hydro the only way to go as we get older. 


tnichols said:


> And for tonight’s office trivia, guess the weight of this round. Shagbark Hickory. The pics will help with dimensions.
> View attachment 856907
> View attachment 856908


111 lbs.14 ounces.


----------



## al-k

97 lbs probably feels heavier than it is. LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

113 and 8/5ths


----------



## svk

82


----------



## MustangMike

60 lbs, but they are bulky and feel heavier!


----------



## tnichols

al-k said:


> 97 lbs probably feels heavier than it is. LOL


Those seem to feel heavier every year


----------



## tnichols

I believe @H-Ranch is going to be REALLY close if I did my math correctly. He came in at 113 8/5 which equals 114.6 lbs. It weighed 114.3


----------



## H-Ranch

tnichols said:


> I believe @H-Ranch is going to be REALLY close if I did my math correctly. He came in at 113 8/5 which equals 114.6 lbs. It weighed 114.3


 LMAO!!! 

13 and 8/5ths is my standard answer to all math questions... Makes people stop and think, "Wait, that's not right."


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 13 and 8/5ths is my standard answer to all math questions... Makes people stop and think, "Wait, that's not right."


Is that a cord, no it's 8/5 of a cord lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Is that a cord, no it's 8/5 of a cord lol.


That sounds like a good way to go broke even faster selling firewood!


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 13 and 8/5ths is my standard answer to all math questions... Makes people stop and think, "Wait, that's not right."


Oh, one of my other standard math answers is 40-11 (forty eleven). When my uncle was a young lad learning to count he got to 49 and didn't know any higher so apparently he went to 40-10, 40-11, and so on. My guess is that the family started laughing so hard he didn't continue. He's 84 now, so that's a family joke going on 80 years. LOL

I am also partial to "eleventeen".


----------



## Hinerman

H-Ranch said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 13 and 8/5ths is my standard answer to all math questions... Makes people stop and think, "Wait, that's not right."



How old are you?


----------



## H-Ranch

Hinerman said:


> How old are you?


40-11! LOL

Or sometimes I go with 643 months...


----------



## Be Stihl

tnichols said:


> And for tonight’s office trivia, guess the weight of this round. Shagbark Hickory. The pics will help with dimensions.
> View attachment 856907
> View attachment 856908



98lb dry - 2cubic feet
125lb wet ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> For reference sake, 582 cubcadet converted to hydro, donor trans was out of a 1650 cc. Plows the garden every year, and has a 48" blade for snow duty. The 2 colored 782 will get a 3 point eventually as well. Original hydro trans. Just took the brinley hitch set up off of it so I could set it up with a 3 or hitch as well. Dont mind the yanmar it has a power shift trans.
> View attachment 856800
> 
> View attachment 856801
> 
> Only problem with either of the Cubs is the front end is light. I also had a 2182 cub that was on mower duty, I think it had an 800lb tow rating. I wouldnt trust something newer to last very long, but theres no reason I can think of for a blanket statement that a hydro cant tow.



Haha yeah, That makes me think of another time with the cub. I couldn’t steer worth a **** if the fronts were even touching the ground while helping a neighbor move 10 tons of pea gravel. That poor sole was doing it with a wheel barrow in July. The first few dump carts full was down right scary with almost no control. You would think I wouldn’t have loaded them as heavily after that. Not a chance, I zip tied a 4’ long 6” h beam on to the bull bar. That weight on the front was the key and the big zip ties held up all day minus a few the exhaust melted by the front left tire. At the end of that day I drove the cub back home, I hit the lip of my driveway full speed and all the zip ties broke at once . It sent the beam sliding but the job was done.


----------



## Be Stihl

H-Ranch said:


> 40-11! LOL
> 
> Or sometimes I go with 643 months...



53 and 7/12 ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Be Stihl said:


> 53 and 7/12 ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you have to say it that way, then I would probably estimate it at 52 and 12/7ths.


----------



## abbott295

7 1/2 in dog years?


----------



## tnichols

Be Stihl said:


> 98lb dry - 2cubic feet
> 125lb wet ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is wet. Blew down in late July.


----------



## H-Ranch

Well to try to get back on topic, I thought I would sneak in splitting and stacking a few ratty pine rounds for the start of heating season. Unfortunately I forgot to take a pic before I unloaded it. So here is a pic of 0/9ths of a load of wood.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t think we’ve seen your wheel barrow empty before.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ahhh I forgot, just like your pint is smaller than ours (A real pint is 20floz) our inch is bigger too.

114*20/16.... And I knocked a bit off as I could see it wasn't fully green.


----------



## svk

Dropped some mixed softwood at my friend's vacation rental from the road association widening project we did last weekend.

Since I had been there last, someone had started pulling wood out of the middle of the existing stack. Yes, the middle like halfway down. You could just about have squeezed a beach ball into the hole. I am amazed the stacking held up sort of like a bridge with a keystone at the top and did not collapse on the foolish soul who did that. I shoved as many new rounds as I could into the hole and wiggled the pile good so it settled down onto the newly inserted rounds. Never ceases to amaze me as to what people will do when left to their own devices.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> What lawnmower do you have? Hydrostatic transmission? I was told that you shouldn't pull anything with a Hydro trans.


I’m a few days behind again, so this may have been answered. Some dinky hydro’s should not be used to pull anything, including a hill. Mid size ones can pull small carts and lawn sweepers, then big one can pull a lot. I pull my half cord wood trailer with my JD 265 and x540 with no problem. JD’s like the 420 and 430 were made to pull ground engaging equipment. There is a guy on YouTube that put a Chevy Geo 3 cylinder engine on a JD 318 and used it for sled pulling running through the stock Sundstrand hydro.


----------



## svk

So a friend referred a guy to me. He has two cords of 100” logs that he wants me and my kids to cut and split. He offered his saw and his hydro. I told him I’d bring my own saw. He’s an older fellow and said it will take us “many hours”. I told him we’d get it done in an evening.


----------



## Be Stihl

H-Ranch said:


> Well if you have to say it that way, then I would probably estimate it at 52 and 12/7ths.



Sorry didn’t even think about it like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That sounds like a good way to go broke even faster selling firewood!


Similar to the way to make a little money logging, you start out with a lot of money  .


H-Ranch said:


> Oh, one of my other standard math answers is 40-11 (forty eleven). When my uncle was a young lad learning to count he got to 49 and didn't know any higher so apparently he went to 40-10, 40-11, and so on. My guess is that the family started laughing so hard he didn't continue. He's 84 now, so that's a family joke going on 80 years. LOL
> 
> I am also partial to "eleventeen".


So he's now 40-40, next year he'll be 40-40-1.


H-Ranch said:


> Well to try to get back on topic, I thought I would sneak in splitting and stacking a few ratty pine rounds for the start of heating season. Unfortunately I forgot to take a pic before I unloaded it. So here is a pic of 0/9ths of a load of wood.
> View attachment 857037


Can't believe you hauled all that bark in one load.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got 6/3rds loads in tonight before dark. 



Watch out fellas, its getting darker earlier. Well except for my mates in the southern hemisphere... in that case, party on! Spring is coming.


----------



## svk

Willow?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Willow?


Nope, that's still part of the not highly valuable English walnut delivered by one of my new best friends, the tree service. The second pic has a couple chunks of some evergreen species.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

H-Ranch said:


> Got 6/3rds loads in tonight before dark.
> View attachment 857316
> View attachment 857318
> 
> Watch out fellas, its getting darker earlier. Well except for my mates in the southern hemisphere... in that case, party on! Spring is coming.


I think it’s time for a tractor!


----------



## rarefish383

ElevatorGuy said:


> I think it’s time for a tractor!


I already have four tractors, are you saying I need another one? OK, I’ll start looking today.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I already have four tractors, are you saying I need another one? OK, I’ll start looking today.


Just like chainsaws Joe. One can never have to many tractors.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I already have four tractors, are you saying I need another one? OK, I’ll start looking today.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 857388


That's sweet, an articulated wheelbarrow .
It's got some nice ground clearance, and Armstrong power steering lol.


farmer steve said:


> Just like chainsaws Joe. One can never have to many tractors.



Just sold the leaf vac that came with the new to me kubota, that lowered the price of it by 800  .
Now to sell a couple other items to recoup the rest of the cash.


rarefish383 said:


> I already have four tractors, are you saying I need another one? OK, I’ll start looking today.


Probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ready for winter. Just finished filling the back porch - 4 cord there and 3 cord in he woodshed plus a small pile of uglies (mostly 'longs) outside the porch door. Got a good fire going, house at 82. outside 57, breezy and slow drizzle.

Burning mostliy black locust mixed with softwood (willow/poplar), some oak in the first two porch cords - burn that about Jan .


----------



## muad

What's a load of wood going for around you all? Have never sold wood before, but my old boss keeps saying he wants to buy some from me. This is the first load, mostly white ash (was a nice solid standing tree I dropped last weekend), and the smalls is a mix of maple, mulberry, red oak, cherry, hackberry, elm, and a tiny bit of apple.


----------



## muad

turnkey4099 said:


> Ready for winter. Just finished filling the back porch - 4 cord there and 3 cord in he woodshed plus a small pile of uglies (mostly 'longs) outside the porch door. Got a good fire going, house at 82. outside 57, breezy and slow drizzle.
> 
> Burning mostliy black locust mixed with softwood (willow/poplar), some oak in the first two porch cords - burn that about Jan .



Jealous. We had some beautiful weather last weekend that felt like fall, however this weekend is warming back up to the 80s I heard. My wife won't let me start burning fires until it gets around 60 in the house and below freezing outside.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> What's a load of wood going for around you all? Have never sold wood before, but my old boss keeps saying he wants to buy some from me. This is the first load, mostly white ash (was a nice solid standing tree I dropped last weekend), and the smalls is a mix of maple, mulberry, red oak, cherry, hackberry, elm, and a tiny bit of apple.
> 
> View attachment 857507


Not sure about that area and hardwood. Here red fir is $300 a cord, lodgepole pine $250. 


muad said:


> Jealous. We had some beautiful weather last weekend that felt like fall, however this weekend is warming back up to the 80s I heard. My wife won't let me start burning fires until it gets around 60 in the house and below freezing outside.


First fire of the season here today, 30* this morning 55* and light rain now, fire feels pretty good 
wife’s gone today so I can do what I want
Good day to try out the new 572 xpgw too, never had heated handles before pretty nice


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Not sure about that area and hardwood. Here red fir is $300 a cord, lodgepole pine $250.
> 
> First fire of the season here today, 30* this morning 55* and light rain now, fire feels pretty good View attachment 857514
> wife’s gone today so I can do what I want
> Good day to try out the new 572 xpgw too, never had heated handles before pretty nice




I'm to boss!.... when she's not around.... 

That's awesome man. Gonna sweep the chimney this weekend in preparation for burning.


----------



## JustJeff

Around my part of Ontario wood is $240-300 a cord. More commonly sold by the facecord (4'x8'x16") for $80-100. The Canadian buck is worth about 70¢ U.S. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Not sure about that area and hardwood. Here red fir is $300 a cord, lodgepole pine $250.



I looked in Craigslist, there are only hardwoods right now. It’s not unusual to see softwoods though. I’ve never seen red fir for sale, people don’t want it. Lodgepole is the sought after softwood here, seems weird that you get more for red fir. Red fir would probably get you the same as Pine here, $150 - $175 a cord. Lodgepole might be about $50 more.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> First fire of the season here today, 30* this morning 55* and light rain now, fire feels pretty good



We’re still running the air conditioner down here in the valley, and it’s supposed to warm up 12 degrees in a couple days.


----------



## tnichols

Scrounged a dab of Cherry this morning on my way in to the timber to load. Land owner had cut it up in manageable pieces to get it off his fence after the deracho. Had to toss it over the fence, but I like Cherry so...


----------



## tnichols

Here’s yesterday and today’s jag stacked in the lower barn for someday. Oak, Shagbark, and Cherry.


----------



## Haywire

Scrounged up some more Tamarack snags. Nice and dry, ready to burn.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I looked in Craigslist, there are only hardwoods right now. It’s not unusual to see softwoods though. I’ve never seen red fir for sale, people don’t want it. Lodgepole is the sought after softwood here, seems weird that you get more for red fir. Red fir would probably get you the same as Pine here, $150 - $175 a cord. Lodgepole might be about $50 more.


Funny how it’s so different in different areas. Nobody wants lodge pole here, red fir is what people want.


----------



## Philbert

tnichols said:


> Scrounged a dab of Cherry this morning on my way in to the timber to load. Land owner had cut it up in manageable pieces to get it off his fence after the deracho. Had to toss it over the fence, but I like Cherry so...


Is that where the term '_cherry picking_' comes from?

(nice scrounge)

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Funny how it’s so different in different areas. Nobody wants lodge pole here, red fir is what people want.


That is funny, no-one here wants pine or fir, not even if it's a jacket  .
Nice job dropping the stick, that husky sounds great .


----------



## MustangMike

Hardwood firewood is generally going for $200/cord around here. Not a lot of people burn, and lots of guys produce it, and there has been no shortage of storm damaged trees to cut up this year.

I split some Ash, Elm and Black Walnut this morning. The Elm makes me thankful for my Hydro splitter!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> What's a load of wood going for around you all? Have never sold wood before, but my old boss keeps saying he wants to buy some from me. This is the first load, mostly white ash (was a nice solid standing tree I dropped last weekend), and the smalls is a mix of maple, mulberry, red oak, cherry, hackberry, elm, and a tiny bit of apple.
> 
> View attachment 857507


Softwood about $150
Hardwood $200-300. 

If Joe Redneck needs beer a cord of hardwood might be $150 but it will be green and he’ll probably show up with a short bed full and call it a cord.


----------



## svk

Ready to roll for duck opener tomorrow. Brushed the blind tonight and have everything ready to go for the morning. I know there’s a lot of ducks on the next lake over so hopefully they’ll give me a look.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Funny how it’s so different in different areas. Nobody wants lodge pole here, red fir is what people want.



I‘ve cut red fir when there’s nothing else to cut. A long time ago we turned a 5’ diameter red fir into firewood, we got ten cord out of it. We would take the splitter in a trailer, unload it, split, load it back up and stack wood all around it. Each round was a quarter cord. I’ve also worked on two oaks that big. What people like most about lodgepole is it hardly leaves any ash, they’ll be ear to ear grin if hauling lodgepole. Like they struck gold. My property has white fir, it’s not high enough for red fir.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> If Joe Redneck needs beer a cord of hardwood might be $150 but it will be green and he’ll probably show up with a short bed full and call it a cord.



We had customers so used to being shorted, they thought the pickup load was their cord and the trailer was someone else’s cord.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> What's a load of wood going for around you all? Have never sold wood before, but my old boss keeps saying he wants to buy some from me. This is the first load, mostly white ash (was a nice solid standing tree I dropped last weekend), and the smalls is a mix of maple, mulberry, red oak, cherry, hackberry, elm, and a tiny bit of apple.
> 
> View attachment 857507


Depends if he was a good boss or bad boss.  Looks like $100 load. $120 delivered and $300 delivered and stacked.


----------



## LondonNeil

London prices, £350 for a cord of hard wood. £280 softwood. That will seem cheap to your guys pretty soon.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> That will seem cheap to your guys pretty soon.



???


----------



## sean donato

around here wood isnt worth too much, the mills arnt paying a premium, so were getting flooded with burn wood. I doubt well see over$100.00 cord, (not delivered) this season. Heck I can get my logging buddy to drop a truck load of logs for under $300.00 now. Two years ago that same load would have been $700.00


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> around here wood isnt worth too much, the mills arnt paying a premium, so were getting flooded with burn wood. I doubt well see over$100.00 cord, (not delivered) this season. Heck I can get my logging buddy to drop a truck load of logs for under $300.00 now. Two years ago that same load would have been $700.00


Tri-axle loads are stihl $700 over here in York co. Sean. Not sure what they are paying but there is a constant flow of log trucks past my place hauling wood to Spring Grove paper mill.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Hardwood firewood is generally going for $200/cord around here. Not a lot of people burn, and lots of guys produce it, and there has been no shortage of storm damaged trees to cut up this year.
> 
> I split some Ash, Elm and Black Walnut this morning. The Elm makes me thankful for my Hydro splitter!



I love the smell of the HVBW. It is nice wood and at times I feel bad burning it. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Softwood about $150
> Hardwood $200-300.
> 
> If Joe Redneck needs beer a cord of hardwood might be $150 but it will be green and he’ll probably show up with a short bed full and call it a cord.



So, my thinking of $100 for that truck load sounds close. I'm curious to see how much is on there, has to be 1/2 cord or better. We'll be unloading and helping stack. Was gonna charge another $10-20 for that. Most of this $ is going to the kids for helping. Trying to teach them that hard work pays off. 

Thanks brother.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That is funny, no-one here wants pine or fir, not even if it's a jacket  .
> Nice job dropping the stick, that husky sounds great .



Yeah, I always though those trees had too much sap and caused high amounts of creosote??


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Depends if he was a good boss or bad boss.  Looks like $100 load. $120 delivered and $300 delivered and stacked.



LOL! He was a good boss, still friends after he retired. A good mentor. I hate charging him anything, honestly. Last year I loaded him up with three loads in his truck, but he helped me buck and split the stuff. His health won't let him do that now.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Yeah, I always though those trees had too much sap and caused high amounts of creosote??


It all burns well when season properly.
I have a good time when people tell me you can't burn pine inside, it's much like when people say a specific saw brand is the best lol.
Yesterday I was at my BIL's place and his buddy asked what type of saws I had, I listed them off "jred, husky, echo, dolmar", then said "stihl", and he says oh good deal I'm a stihl guy, their best, sorry, I said "it's okay I forgive you for not knowing better"  .
I was out picking up a splitter and selling a hunting item, same with that, I tell people one hunting item in hand is better than two in the bush when you need them, brand loyalty goes out the window quickly as does the type of wood when you can get anything else or the other one is broken .
BIL and his son cut a lot over skidded wood, their using carbide chains now.


Dang stihls loosing nuts/screws lol.


Carbide chain after 10 loads, it seemed to cut pretty well, but it wasn't too fast on that little 290 as it was running pretty fat even with the "muffler mod" above lol.


Made some adjustments, was thinking of you @H-Ranch .


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Tri-axle loads are stihl $700 over here in York co. Sean. Not sure what they are paying but there is a constant flow of log trucks past my place hauling wood to Spring Grove paper mill.


Yeah we have a kinda constant flow in and out of weabers mill, I live down the street. My buddy hasn't been taking anything there, keeps saying its worthless. Dropped a tri axle off at my place, asked him how much? Said $300.00. I know a few one man mills have slowed way down Around colebrook as well.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> It all burns well when season properly.
> I have a good time when people tell me you can't burn pine inside, it's much like when people say a specific saw brand is the best lol.
> Yesterday I was at my BIL's place and his buddy asked what type of saws I had, I listed them off "jred, husky, echo, dolmar", then said "stihl", and he says oh good deal I'm a stihl guy, their best, sorry, I said "it's okay I forgive you for not knowing better"  .
> I was out picking up a splitter and selling a hunting item, same with that, I tell people one hunting item in hand is better than two in the bush when you need them, brand loyalty goes out the window quickly as does the type of wood when you can get anything else or the other one is broken .
> BIL and his son cut a lot over skidded wood, their using carbide chains now.
> View attachment 857638
> 
> Dang stihls loosing nuts/screws lol.
> View attachment 857640
> 
> Carbide chain after 10 loads, it seemed to cut pretty well, but it wasn't too fast on that little 290 as it was running pretty fat even with the "muffler mod" above lol.
> View attachment 857639
> 
> Made some adjustments, was thinking of you @H-Ranch .
> View attachment 857641



I've got a pine I'm gonna drop that's next to the driveway, it's probably 25 maybe 30 feet tall. It keeps dropping sap on the cars. I was originally going to dedicate it to camp firewood, but maybe I'll look up how to properly season it see how it burns in the house.

Nice hunting items you got there. On that last pic, you should look into RIBZ. You slightly adjust the elevation drum for that zeroing method. It's the absolute best for irons on an AR. in my humble opinion.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Yeah we have a kinda constant flow in and out of weabers mill, I live down the street. My buddy hasn't been taking anything there, keeps saying its worthless. Dropped a tri axle off at my place, asked him how much? Said $300.00. I know a few one man mills have slowed way down Around colebrook as well.


I see Weabers log trailers on Rt 15 a lot with big saw logs. Not sure why prices are so low for the loggers with the high price of lumber on the commodity market. Wish I was a closer I'd have your buddy bring me 3 or 4 loads.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Not sure why prices are so low for the loggers with the high price of lumber on the commodity market.


Right. 

I also don’t understand why we can’t get ammo yet Federal cartridge was laying people off not that long ago.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I've got a pine I'm gonna drop that's next to the driveway, it's probably 25 maybe 30 feet tall. It keeps dropping sap on the cars. I was originally going to dedicate it to camp firewood, but maybe I'll look up how to properly season it see how it burns in the house.
> 
> Nice hunting items you got there. On that last pic, you should look into RIBZ. You slightly adjust the elevation drum for that zeroing method. It's the absolute best for irons on an AR. in my humble opinion.


Sounds fun. I like to spray my saws down with wd-40 before cutting anything that's pitchy, I also usually use the stihls lol.
I may be heading to Cleveland area to make a purchase this week, I could help if I do, I could bring a ported 70cc saw and some square chain, that sounds like a pretty big tree . I hate pitch on my rides!
There's a million options for optics/sights on them, I can hit what's needed at 100 no problem with any of them, and the longest I'd need to at the house is around 75 lol. That's one I'm selling, first rounds thru it yesterday, it works .


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> I see Weabers log trailers on Rt 15 a lot with big saw logs. Not sure why prices are so low for the loggers with the high price of lumber on the commodity market. Wish I was a closer I'd have your buddy bring me 3 or 4 loads.


I dont understand it myself. Tbh.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Sounds fun. I like to spray my saws down with wd-40 before cutting anything that's pitchy, I also usually use the stihls lol.
> I may be heading to Cleveland area to make a purchase this week, I could help if I do, I could bring a ported 70cc saw and some square chain, that sounds like a pretty big tree . I hate pitch on my rides!
> There's a million options for optics/sights on them, I can hit what's needed at 100 no problem with any of them, and the longest I'd need to at the house is around 75 lol. That's one I'm selling, first rounds thru it yesterday, it works .



The more help the better. Maybe it's not that tall, not a huge tree. I'll snap a pic in a bit. 

I have beer and food to offer in payment, and/or wood. LOL.


----------



## muad

The boy and I delivered the first load. The boy said there's just over 8/10s of a cord, or 4/5. It's more than I expected, honestly. Boss man said how about $250 for two loads. He'll likely tip the kids too. Good by me for a friend/mentor. Anyone else, they'll pay double. LOL








Anyone good at tree identification? Looks like a apple or cherry of some sort to me. They said it gets pink flowers, no fruit.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> The boy and I delivered the first load. The boy said there's just over 8/10s of a cord, or 4/5. It's more than I expected, honestly. Boss man said how about $250 for two loads. He'll likely tip the kids too. Good by me for a friend/mentor. Anyone else, they'll pay double. LOL
> 
> View attachment 857678
> 
> 
> View attachment 857681
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone good at tree identification? Looks like a apple or cherry of some sort to me. They said it gets pink flowers, no fruit.
> 
> View attachment 857679
> View attachment 857680


Kinda looks like apple from the bark and suckers shooting off the limbs. Leaves don't look like it though.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Kinda looks like apple from the vark and syckers shooting off the limbs. Leaves dont look look it though.



That's what's throwing me for a loop, it looks like a crab apple or something, but the leaves look different.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I like to spray my saws down with wd-40 before cutting anything that's pitchy,


Funny - 'everyone' here on AS howls, then tell me that they '_just run their saw through some clean wood'_ anytime I mention cleaning chains!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Ask me why I needed a 6’ pickaroon. Lol.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Funny - 'everyone' here on AS howls, then tell me that they '_just run their saw through some clean wood'_ anytime I mention cleaning chains!
> 
> Philbert


A guys gotta do what he's gotta do.
Funny how we can be very particular on certain things and then loose as heck on others lol.
Most of us are very hypocritical when you look past the surface at all, I often have to reconsider my ways, amazing how kids have a way of bringing those things to light .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ask me why I needed a 6’ pickaroon. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 857699


Cause you have a hockey game tonight and the guys are real tall .


----------



## MustangMike

The trees are Apple the plant leaves / flowers are Hibiscus.


----------



## cat10ken

svk said:


> Ask me why I needed a 6’ pickaroon. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 857699


So you can reach to the front of a long bed pickup.


----------



## svk

Those are better reasons than mine.

Let’s just say a piece of equipment went swimming today. Lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Those are better reasons than mine.
> 
> Let’s just say a piece of equipment went swimming today. Lol.



Join the club. I used my 30" to retrieve the MS362 from the bottom of a creek. I don't recall just how it wound up there..


----------



## muad

Working the bees now. Well, my wife and good friend are. I didn't feel like suiting up, too hot.


----------



## LondonNeil

lit up today. Winter is coming.....or so I've heard


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Ask me why I needed a 6’ pickaroon. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 857699


Great pic!


----------



## muad

Cheers mates! Jackie O's Stout aged in bourbon barrels. 12.8%APV! 

First fire of fall.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That is funny, no-one here wants pine or fir, not even if it's a jacket  .
> Nice job dropping the stick, that husky sounds great .


Lol
Thanks buddy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

They’ve been lifting fire evacuation orders, the zone next to ours opened. There are still four closed zones blocking access, still encouraging though. We want to get back to cutting firewood.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Made some adjustments, was thinking of you @H-Ranch .
> View attachment 857641


Well yeah, how do you expect to hit anything 12/4ths down range if you don't use the 6/3rds adjustment?!? 

Finished up 2 of the down maples at FIL's place today. Lots of smalls so probably a cord or less. Made a quick trip of it - still more to do.


----------



## svk

Started turning lake logs into firewood. Cut up the three we dragged in last fall and then drug in 7 more tonight. Should keep me busy for a while. This stuff turns green after a couple hours above water. The middle rounds split nice but the ends are kind of crappy. The Fiskars SSA works nicely for these. Did I mention this is virgin white pine that has been in the lake since 1912..... Unfortunately it’s too degraded to turn into lumber because it sat in shallow water . They tried this from our lake and reportedly you could break a 2x4 over your knee.

By the last log the duck tape was starting to fail on the improvised pickaroon. I’m not a huge pickaroon user but it sure works good in these situations. May have to buy a 6 footer.

The Simplicity rider with mower deck removed works great as a skiddah. It’s amazing how much nicer it is without that damn deck getting in the way

The single log pictured with pickaroon was the one that nearly wrecked my day.


----------



## sean donato

Need some gaffer tape next trip mate, that wont come off the handle..


----------



## svk

Scrounged up some ducks this AM. Time to scrounge logs now.


----------



## JustJeff

While Easton makes a fine pickaroon, I prefer the CCM version! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Only tree with green leaves I took down this year. Wife never agrees to it, except this one was close to house and over driveway. Had an area with fungus under bark and Mr Pileated convinced her, she wanted it removed. Removed rails from fence and dropped on drive. Cut into pieces I could lift and move, raining today, will process at later date. Logs and larger limbs, stacked small limbs. Almost passed out wife and granddaughter came out to help. WTH, praised their help, maybe they will help again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Started turning lake logs into firewood.



Running out of wood to scrounge, or just want to clean up the lake?


----------



## 95custmz

Duce said:


> Only tree with green leaves I took down this year. Wife never agrees to it, except this one was close to house and over driveway. Had an area with fungus under bark and Mr Pileated convinced her, she wanted it removed. Removed rails from fence and dropped on drive. Cut into pieces I could lift and move, raining today, will process at later date. Logs and larger limbs, stacked small limbs. Almost passed out wife and granddaughter came out to help. WTH, praised their help, maybe they will help again.View attachment 857897
> View attachment 857898



Nice hinge! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Another load ready. Fell a dead standing honey locust, and the wind provided another nice ash. Final load for the boss man. 

There are a couple pieces of elm from a dead standing one I fell this morning, but it was pretty light. Only grabbed a few chunks that were worth splitting.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Scrounged up some ducks this AM. Time to scrounge logs now.
> View attachment 857892


Nice haul, of birds and lake wood.
What are the bolts thru the receiver.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Another load ready. Fell a dead standing honey locust, and the wind provided another nice ash. Final load for the boss man.
> 
> There are a couple pieces of elm from a dead standing one I fell this morning, but it was pretty light. Only grabbed a few chunks that were worth splitting.
> 
> View attachment 857950


You need sideboards so you can load it up like Nate .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul, of birds and lake wood.
> What are the bolts thru the receiver.


Betcha' that's for mounting a scope. If he lived around my neighborhood I'd say it's for a spot light.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Betcha' that's for mounting a scope. If he lived around my neighborhood I'd say it's for a spot light.



What do you need bolts for???


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> You need sideboards so you can load it up like Nate .


I was just telling the wife that I need to rig up some sideboard so I can actually put a decent load on the truck.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul, of birds and lake wood.
> What are the bolts thru the receiver.


To hold scope mount from previous owner. I’ll only use it for fowling so will eventually replace it with regular pins.

This gun does point nicely. 26” non VR barrel with fixed modified. Two of the three ringers came off the wing today.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do you need bolts for???
> 
> View attachment 857965



That poor rifle...


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Running out of wood to scrounge, or just want to clean up the lake?


Making the lake safer. One of those bastards caused my outboard to go overboard yesterday (it’s up and running again) so I’m after them with a vengeance.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> That poor rifle...



Agreed.

Internet picture, no idea who did it.


----------



## H-Ranch

This morning's haul:







Goal was to get the trailer unloaded and the wood processed and stacked by the end of the day...


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the evening cleaning up around the playground. Finished my 3rd round stack yesterday. Plenty of BTU going to global warming as I burn up the twigs, ends, bark and splitter chips etc. 2 of those stacks will see me through winter 21-22. And between the 3rd, the log pile and logzilla, I will be solidly past 22-23. So next year can be a little more relaxed. Fall colors are coming on fast. Wednesday Mrs Jeff and I are off on the last camping trip of the season and hope to see lots more Autumn glory!





















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

This afternoon:








And there we go, nothing left but a couple unsplittables.


Suddenly I feel like John Candy in The Great Outdoors eating the "old 96er" streak... that's not the last bite... there's nothing but gristle and fat left...


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Spent the evening cleaning up around the playground. Finished my 3rd round stack yesterday.


I like the round houses!

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do you need bolts for???
> 
> View attachment 857965


I think I might have welded that, after several adult beverages obviously.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> This afternoon:
> View attachment 857989
> View attachment 857990
> View attachment 857991
> View attachment 857992
> View attachment 857993
> View attachment 857994
> View attachment 857995
> 
> And there we go, nothing left but a couple unsplittables.
> View attachment 857997
> 
> Suddenly I feel like John Candy in The Great Outdoors eating the "old 96er" streak... that's not the last bite... there's nothing but gristle and fat left...


Dang, you tore it up today


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Internet picture, no idea who did it.


Glad you said that, I feel better saying it looked like crap now, but I still would have said it


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Betcha' that's for mounting a scope. If he lived around my neighborhood I'd say it's for a spot light.


Hope I remember this post before I let you borrow anything .


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> This afternoon:
> View attachment 857989
> View attachment 857990
> View attachment 857991
> View attachment 857992
> View attachment 857993
> View attachment 857994
> View attachment 857995
> 
> And there we go, nothing left but a couple unsplittables.
> View attachment 857997
> 
> Suddenly I feel like John Candy in The Great Outdoors eating the "old 96er" streak... that's not the last bite... there's nothing but gristle and fat left...


Love that movie


----------



## Deleted member 117362

95custmz said:


> Nice hinge! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, had the wife do it!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> To hold scope mount from previous owner. I’ll only use it for fowling so will eventually replace it with regular pins.
> 
> This gun does point nicely. 26” non VR barrel with fixed modified. Two of the three ringers came off the wing today.


Wow, they do things differently in northern MN .
Is it just a regular 1100, those are nice.
I loaned mine out with the composite stocks and my slug barrel and it never came back . I have three barrels(one with a bunch of chokes)here and the wood, just need a receiver, I should just buy one with a slight barrel and I'd be set. Since I rarely use its just sat in the case for about 8yrs lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Best stack ever! From New Brunswick






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


>



We’ll need some good rains before they’ll allow fires, I’m looking forward to it. 2-3 more weeks maybe. That’s normal, but last year rain was a few weeks late.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Making the lake safer. One of those bastards caused my outboard to go overboard yesterday (it’s up and running again) so I’m after them with a vengeance.



That explains it, plus there’s bonus firewood.


----------



## svk

Six more I dragged to shore yesterday. Plus pulled two more up on shore across the lake. 

The butt ends that sank in the mud still have bark and you can see the saw marks from being harvested over 100 years ago. Whatever wasn’t in the mud is just brown.


----------



## svk

The notching/directions of felling cuts are very interesting on these. 

Underwater organisms (maybe helgamites?) like to attach right at the mud line.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Six more I dragged to shore yesterday. Plus pulled two more up on shore across the lake.
> 
> The butt ends that sank in the mud still have bark and you can see the saw marks from being harvested over 100 years ago. Whatever wasn’t in the mud is just brown.
> 
> View attachment 858086
> View attachment 858087


You trying to be the Northern Shelby Stanga





shelby stanga - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> Love that movie


Me too.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Cheers mates! Jackie O's Stout aged in bourbon barrels. 12.8%APV!
> 
> First fire of fall.
> 
> View attachment 857767



The VB glass! Doesn't get more Aussie! I went to uni (college) a few hundred metres from the brewery. 



H-Ranch said:


> This morning's haul:View attachment 857982
> View attachment 857983
> View attachment 857984
> View attachment 857985
> View attachment 857986
> View attachment 857987
> View attachment 857988
> 
> Goal was to get the trailer unloaded and the wood processed and stacked by the end of the day...



I hope you don't get pulled over by the cops for overloading that wheelbarrow...


----------



## muad

Cowboy254 said:


> The VB glass! Doesn't get more Aussie! I went to uni (college) a few hundred metres from the brewery.



Brought back those VB glasses when I traveled to Brisbane. Was my favorite of the beers I tried while there. I LOL's when I saw that Fosters was on the imported list at the pubs.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I hope you don't get pulled over by the cops for overloading that wheelbarrow...


I think you have a bit more to be concerned with in regards to the police than we do here .


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I think you have a bit more to be concerned with in regards to the police than we do here .



You're not wrong. It's not good in my state of Viktoristan atm.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> I think you have a bit more to be concerned with in regards to the police than we do here .





Cowboy254 said:


> You're not wrong. It's not good in my state of Viktoristan atm.



Don't mess with Max


----------



## rarefish383

Did the guys weekend at hunting camp in WV last weekend. The boys got there first. Boys all in their mid 30’s. One loves mowing the 7 acre field with my little John Deere 265. I took the red China loader. Hooked up the 4 foot bush hog and he was in heaven sniffing diesel. Then he asked if it would lift the big six foot Woods bush hog I dropped in the front yard when something in the clutch linkage broke on the Massey 135. When I bought the six foot Woods the guys on the Massey forum said it was a bit much for the gassers, but the Perkins diesel would handle it well. They were right, it would bog down the 42 horse gasser. That little 20 horse diesel flipped that big mower up in the air like it was made of plastic. So, I told him to try mowing and see it it could pull the Woods. I had little red in 4X4 and it took off and hit those waist to chest high weeds like they were nothing. He made one and a half passes and blew the little bypass hose on the water pump. The local auto parts store didn’t carry any pre formed hoses and we needed one with a 90* bend. Tried a piece of straight hose but it just bent closed, so put it back on the trailer. Gotta find my phone, got a few pics. Give boys a toy and they will play with it.


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy and I got back from picking him up from his bow stand and found the boys diligently mowing the field


----------



## rarefish383

We have a new neighbor I haven’t met yet. Longish blonde hair, walking a cute little long hair dog. She turns the corner onto our court, and stops right in front of our brand new driveway, and let’s her dog poop on it. Another day she stopped it under our mail box. I asked another neighbor about her and he said he sees her, but she always turns around and hurries off when he gets close. I don’t blame her for that, he walks two Pits. Not sure what to do. Been thinking of putting up security cameras anyway. I see a cop getting coffee every morning, I’m going to ask him. I have a Burnese Mountain Dog that poops bigger than her dog, and we scoop twice a day. Was thinking about a five gallon bucket of poop in the middle of her drive or under her mailbox.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> We have a new neighbor I haven’t met yet



Time to meet her. Assume the issue is not picking up?


Philbert


----------



## muad

Local dealer is bad, he knows my addiction too well.. 

He offered me this for three hundo... 

All original 262XP...

Edit: WWASD?


----------



## MustangMike

Can't go wrong with that, looks in great shape!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Can't go wrong with that, looks in great shape!



Trigger pulled, he's gonna hold it for me. It needed one $7 part, which he ordered. 

Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

tomorrow my neighbour is getting his 2 ~18"diameter oaks removed. they are about 12' and 20' from my stack at the nearest point...30' and 35' from where they will reside, CSS, until the winter of 22/23. I've told the tree surgeon who happens to be one that I've had loads of wood from this year, he can leave the trees as large as he likes, I'll buck and fetch, and I've a mate eager to come and run my 365 for a bit as he only has an ms180 himself. This should work out all kinds of good for me


----------



## Haywire

Some more spruce for the pile.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Trigger pulled, he's gonna hold it for me. It needed one $7 part, which he ordered.
> 
> Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL


Sweet score. 262's are good saws.


.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> tomorrow my neighbour is getting his 2 ~18"diameter oaks removed. they are about 12' and 20' from my stack at the nearest point...30' and 35' from where they will reside, CSS, until the winter of 22/23. I've told the tree surgeon who happens to be one that I've had loads of wood from this year, he can leave the trees as large as he likes, I'll buck and fetch, and I've a mate eager to come and run my 365 for a bit as he only has an ms180 himself. This should work out all kinds of good for me


GTG at Neils .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Local dealer is bad, he knows my addiction too well..
> 
> He offered me this for three hundo...
> 
> All original 262XP...
> 
> Edit: WWASD?
> 
> View attachment 858525


That's sweet .
I'd see if I could get him to throw in a new c83 chain .


muad said:


> Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL


Pretty easy, happy anniversary honey.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> You're not wrong. It's not good in my state of Viktoristan atm.


Sorry about all that's going on there, Ive been following along closely .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> GTG at Neils .


In!!!


----------



## cantoo

I had to go to Sudbury for a couple of days and my wife decided to crate up a bit of firewood. She loaded up 21 crates. Crates are 4' x 4' x30" with 32" long splits and limb wood. Now I need to make some more crates. I stack the crates beside my barn.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet .
> I'd see if I could get him to throw in a new c83 chain .
> 
> Pretty easy, happy anniversary honey.



Or have enough saws that the missus can't tell when you add one. It looks like he is almost there.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Trigger pulled, he's gonna hold it for me. It needed one $7 part, which he ordered.
> 
> Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL


If you keep them all one color/brand a new one just blends in.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Some more spruce for the pile.
> View attachment 858595
> View attachment 858593
> View attachment 858594


Good lookin pile of wood.  Keep it up and your gonna knock @dancan off the spruce king throne.


----------



## muad

cantoo said:


> I had to go to Sudbury for a couple of days and my wife decided to crate up a bit of firewood. She loaded up 21 crates. Crates are 4' x 4' x30" with 32" long splits and limb wood. Now I need to make some more crates. I stack the crates beside my barn.



Dang, that's a good amount of wood. I like the crates, very cool.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet .
> I'd see if I could get him to throw in a new c83 chain .
> 
> Pretty easy, happy anniversary honey.



Good thinking! Is the traditional goft got 15 years something gas powered? If so, I'm golden!!


----------



## muad

turnkey4099 said:


> Or have enough saws that the missus can't tell when you add one. It looks like he is almost there.



Ha! I'm almost there. It seems the orange ones are taking over... The orange&white units will be out numbered now...


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Trigger pulled, he's gonna hold it for me. It needed one $7 part, which he ordered.
> 
> Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL


Once you get up to 40-50 saws they just quit asking. Figure they take up less space than lawn tractors.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> If you keep them all one color/brand a new one just blends in.



Still have a good mix right now. Still need to add a red one in there too...


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Once you get up to 40-50 saws they just quit asking. Figure they take up less space than lawn tractors.


 Yeah, I'm still dealing with rookie numbers. I think I have 9 saws after I snag that 262.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> In!!!


BYOWB(wheelbarrow) lol.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Once you get up to 40-50 saws they just quit asking. Figure they take up less space than lawn tractors.


Right!

My one stall garage is my saw shop. It was always filled with junk anyhow now it’s just filled with saw junk lol.


----------



## svk

Well we were supposed to cut wood yesterday for that older fellow who approached me. I called him to confirm and he said he got part of the wood cut himself and then he broke his splitter so he didn’t need us right now. Fine by me. Plus it rained yesterday anyhow. 

Trying to wheel and deal on a “lot” of 20 or so saws today. There’s a larger Craftsman badged Poulan in there and one Husky but the rest look like top handle Poulans and other small dime a dozen models. We’ll see what I can figure out. The guy says 20 plus and I see 15 in the photo so who knows.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny how things work out. My 13 year old Grandson took Hunter Safety this year, but does not want to hunt yet. His Mom (my Daughter) took it at the same time and renewed her interest in shooting/hunting.

Took her trap shooting for the first time yesterday and she loved it and did much better than I expected. A few weeks ago she had trouble hitting stationary objects with the shotgun, but yesterday she broke the majority of her birds! Luckily, some of the "experts" at the club gave her some good coaching.

I think she wants to go both Turkey and Deer hunting this year, maybe we can find some Grouse also! (I love them).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Funny how things work out. My 13 year old Grandson took Hunter Safety this year, but does not want to hunt yet. His Mom (my Daughter) took it at the same time and renewed her interest in shooting/hunting.
> 
> Took her trap shooting for the first time yesterday and she loved it and did much better than I expected. A few weeks ago she had trouble hitting stationary objects with the shotgun, but yesterday she broke the majority of her birds! Luckily, some of the "experts" at the club gave her some good coaching.
> 
> I think she wants to go both Turkey and Deer hunting this year, maybe we can find some Grouse also! (I love them).


That's great she's interested, he'll probably come around if she sticks with it, but then again being a teen maybe it's her interest in it pushing him away lol. Hope you guys have a great time .
This is my front yard this morning.


Then a little later these gals/little ones came thru, there was 8 in this group, ones in the driveway.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Trying to wheel and deal on a “lot” of 20 or so saws today.


Good, 'cause some of us were worried that you might be running out of saws. . . .

Maybe you can be like @heimannm and build a Poulan museum up north?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Good, 'cause some of us were worried that you might be running out of saws. . . .
> 
> Maybe you can be like @heimannm and build a Poulan museum up north?
> 
> Philbert


With a side museum for cast iron lol


----------



## LondonNeil

cantoo said:


> I had to go to Sudbury for a couple of days and my wife decided to crate up a bit of firewood. She loaded up 21 crates. Crates are 4' x 4' x30" with 32" long splits and limb wood. Now I need to make some more crates. I stack the crates beside my barn.


Maybe see if you can scrounge up IBC cages. If the plastic flask is still inside the cage they can be cut in half to make roofs for the cage.

She did well crating all that! I'll have to show my wife! Then again......


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Rain,rain and lake effect rain. Between fronts, cut pile up with 372 Franken saw. Then split and stacked between lake effect. Went for new truck tires when raining, had to rototill wife's garden to keep her happy. Changed oil in splitter and done for now.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Rain,rain and lake effect rain. Between fronts, cut pile up with 372 Franken saw. Then split and stacked between lake effect. Went for new truck tires when raining, had to rototill wife's garden to keep her happy. Changed oil in splitter and done for now.


Looks good.

We haven't had much accumulation but we have had rain for 6 of the last 7 days. Fingers crossed today is the last day.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Still have a good mix right now. Still need to add a red one in there too...


And an echo 7310


----------



## U&A

rarefish383 said:


> My buddy and I got back from picking him up from his bow stand and found the boys diligently mowing the fieldView attachment 858445



Mowing is now a family event[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

Bow season (for deer) opens in NY, but I don't go this early. I like to wait till more leaves drop, it gets colder, and the deer move more.

Also this year, we have an outbreak of EHD killing dozens of deer near by. It should go away after the first hard frost, so I will wait. Don't want a sick deer.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> Trigger pulled, he's gonna hold it for me. It needed one $7 part, which he ordered.
> 
> Now to figure out how to tell the Mrs. LOL



Do what I did. 

Had to buy a new part for the zero turn. That part ended up being blue and at a closeout price of $475[emoji16][emoji38]








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

We had pretty heavy rain ending this morning, for about 2 days. Was a good thing, as our area was entering drought mode after no rain for about 3 weeks.

It seems to be bringing out the fall colors a bit early.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Yeah, I'm still dealing with rookie numbers. I think I have 9 saws after I snag that 262.


I have that many on my truck! LOL.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Right!
> 
> My one stall garage is my saw shop. It was always filled with junk anyhow now it’s just filled with saw junk lol.


I think when you left my house several years ago I was down to twelve saws. Then I went on an auction spree where I bought about 20 old Homelites and Echos, in running condition for under $15 each, several for $2-$3. I sold some big ones and I’m back to about 40.


----------



## cantoo

Neil, I like the wooden crates I get the scrap lumber from work and all I have to do is pull a bunch of nails out of it. Some are old trusses so just have to cut them to length and nail them together. Totes used to be cheap here but now they are around $50 so not worth it for me. I cover the tops with left over pieces of roofing material or used lumber tarps. I used to stack about 30 inside my barn but my wife has been collecting so much junk at auctions that I have no room in there. Or it might be full of cedar cut from my bandmill. This is sold and heading to Alberta in a cattle truck tomorrow morning. I made a few dollars off it. Heading north tomorrow morning to pick up a few things I bought today at another sale.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

cantoo said:


> but my wife has been collecting so much junk at auctions that I have no room in there.


That's funny....


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> And an echo 7310



I was thinking a Jred, the one that's a 365 with a turbo sticker. Why? Because it's a beauty and the turbo sticker had to add at least 5hp LMBO!!


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I have that many on my truck! LOL.




LMBO!!!! 

Speaking of, need ideas on better way to haul the saws on the truck. Thinking some sort of mount on the headache rack.


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Do what I did.
> 
> Had to buy a new part for the zero turn. That part ended up being blue and at a closeout price of $475[emoji16][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Had a similar experience. Took my buddy's 359 in to get it fixed. Ended up costing me 400ish, as I walked out with a fixed saw and a 346xpne, LOL. Same dealer...


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Had a similar experience. Took my buddy's 359 in to get it fixed. Ended up costing me 400ish, as I walked out with a fixed saw and a 346xpne, LOL. Same dealer...


Well you are starting your saw collecting career with good quality stuff.


----------



## Philbert

Found a pair of ear buds, apparently for my old phone (stereo mini-jack) that I did not remember that I had. My new phone has the ‘Lighting’ connector, so I went on line to see if there was an adapter: about $5. But when I saw it, I thought, ’Wait: I think I found one of those a few years ago, and did not know what it was.’ Went to my ‘computer junk / patch cords’ pile, and there it was! Now I have an extra set for all these Zoom conferences. 

Hoarder Bonus!

Philbert


----------



## svk

I have a bunch of running to do today. 

Didn’t pull the trigger on those saws yesterday...guy wanted 100 for the ten non runners and 50-100 each for the runners.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I have a bunch of running to do today.
> 
> Didn’t pull the trigger on those saws yesterday...guy wanted 100 for the ten non runners and 50-100 each for the runners.


What a rip off  .


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Didn’t pull the trigger on those saws yesterday...guy wanted 100 for the ten non runners and 50-100 each for the runners.


Pick and choose, or have to take the whole lot?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Mowing is now a family event[emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


So the wife and kid ride on the mower while you do the trimming  lol.
Nice smurf.


U&A said:


> Do what I did.
> 
> Had to buy a new part for the zero turn. That part ended up being blue and at a closeout price of $475[emoji16][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## cantoo

Busy, busy here. No time during daylight so "light it up".


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Busy, busy here. No time during daylight so "light it up".


That's funny, they said we may be able to see the aurora borealis from here if the sky cleared the other day, now I know it was probably you or your wife out splitting lol.
I was thinking of you today, I sold two trailers. Yesterday my wife asked how many we had, I should have asked if she wanted me to included her's in that count . 
I also sold a splitter so I'm down to only 3, trust me I'm looking for another!


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Heading out to scrounge some ducks in a bit.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What a rip off  .


If a guy needed a saw it would be worth it. I clearly don’t need saws. Lol.


Philbert said:


> Pick and choose, or have to take the whole lot?
> 
> Philbert


Pick and choose the larger ones. Smaller ones as a lot.

Pick of the litter was a Dolmar 120 followed by a Craftsman 3.3


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Morning guys. Heading out to scrounge some ducks in a bit.


Good luck! Opened here today, been hearing quite a few shots. I’m sitting here drinking coffee trying to recover from yesterday 


Apparently my body reacts differently to this at 50 than it did at 30, lol. Sure was enjoyable though, heard some elk bugling when I got there, running saws, cutting trees. Interesting what you see when you cut into trees sometimes


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Interesting what you see when you cut into trees sometimes View attachment 859002



Found this owl one time


----------



## svk

I ended up with two, should have had a couple more. One was a wood duck though.

My neighbor got a bunch on a pond. They had been piling in there for several days. I did see a lot flying but they were high. Probably haven’t seen that many ducks in 15 years. 

Splitting up some of the lake logs from last weekend right now.


----------



## MustangMike

I am scared of heights, and I had to do the roof on my previous house "before I could go hunting"!!!

So I hung a drop light on the TV antenna (yea, we had them back then) and I did it at night! Did not get so scared, because I could not see down. Would just crab walk till nothing was under one hand, then I knew I had gone far enough!

Did not have a nail gun back then either … was all done with a hammer!

I guess I must have been younger then!


----------



## svk

Here’s my work today. These two racks plus half of another. Split half (not pictured) last weekend and the rest today.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Started a second pile today.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, sorry for the lack of scrounge in recent times. Well, I got after it to some extent this weekend - sorry for the assault on your bandwidth. 

Went down to my parents' this weekend, took the Cowkids too as wood slaves. With 30°+C forecast, Dad and I decided to head out to the scrounge paddock early. The Cowkids didn't appreciate the 5.45am departure. Most of the logs at the log dump were gone but there were some larger logs remaining. 




Fire damaged trees - the inside is green but the outside is very dry in spots. About 30" diameter and Limby came out to play.







Dad started splitting and loading but then his back gave a few warnings and after a major blowout in June we agreed that he quit before anything horrible happened. So then I started splitting and bullied the squids (who had gone back to sleep in the ute) into loading.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm not sure exactly what species this was but I suspect that as far as splitting goes, it was e.PITA. I was surprised to find that after spending the last two COVID lockdown months not going to the gym, not running, eating too much and drinking too much beer in front of the TV, I wasn't in peak condition. I started off splitting rounds as they were, then after a few, noodled them in half, then into four, then on the last one, into eight.




Fortunately, the squids were moving at glacial pace with the loading so I wasn't the one holding everyone up. Got the trailer loaded, a touch under a face cord in there. Dad obviously didn't want any splits escaping.




Then the bed of the Ranger.




It was a bit bumpy getting out and at this point I suggested that the Ranger had enough in it.


----------



## Cowboy254

The remaining splits went in Dad's Defender. 




Here are the Cowkids looking impressed with the morning's work.




But I said they could have a milkshake.


----------



## muad

Cowboy254 said:


> The remaining splits went in Dad's Defender.
> 
> View attachment 859154
> 
> 
> Here are the Cowkids looking impressed with the morning's work.
> 
> View attachment 859155
> 
> 
> But I said they could have a milkshake.
> 
> View attachment 859156



Nice work, on the wood, and as a poppa. Learning them kids right!! 

No scrounging for me yet this weekend. Trying to finish the water/electric project in the main barn. Got the wire and pec line trenched in and up into the barn. Hoping to have water running later this morning. Then, will maybe electric by next weekend. If I'm lucky, I'll get some time to get a small load of wood in too.


----------



## Cowboy254

I was able to unload and split (down to a size suitable for my parents' stove) right next to the stacking spot.




The heartwood was not bad splitting but the sapwood was a bit stringy. Not as bad as some of the elm I've seen you guys trying to split but sure needed full blooded swings to make progress. Having not swung the axe for several months the accuracy wasn't as good as usual either which didn't help.




All done, 2.5 cubes or so I guess. 




As you can see I was wearing the new abdominal guard PPE under my shirt to protect against gut strikes when splitting. And wiping sweat from my face with the gloves blackened by some of the charcoal makes it look like I've got a dirty Sanchez. 




This amount would be enough to get my parents through a normal winter as they typically spend much of it on a boat in the tropics but with the state borders closed they stayed in The People's State of Viktoria and had to burn all the way through.


----------



## H-Ranch

Well now since @Cowboy254 showed up to post pics I feel obligated to post some too. First few loads are from noodling some unsplittables and a few more of uglies dry enough to burn now. Fired up the OWB yesterday when the house dipped below 60°F. And so begins my morning and evening ritual for the next 6 months.


----------



## JustJeff

Sitting by the campfire like I've done every evening since last Wednesday. Wife and I camping alongside the Mattawa river here in North East Ontario. Nightly lows just above freezing and while we are in a camper, there is no electricity. Generator and battery get us through the night and the scrounged pine gets us through the cool morning and evening. Boy it's going to suck getting back to reality!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Sitting by the campfire like I've done every evening since last Wednesday. Wife and I camping alongside the Mattawa river here in North East Ontario. Nightly lows just above freezing and while we are in a camper, there is no electricity. Generator and battery get us through the night and the scrounged pine gets us through the cool morning and evening. Boy it's going to suck getting back to reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a deer tonight. Young buck ran right in front of me. No damage to the truck and I got a possession tag from the warden to salvage the deer.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Scrounged up a deer tonight.


Thought it was duck season. With a _*D*_, not a *B *!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> Sitting by the campfire



Enjoy those campfire memories! I love sitting at the campfire at night when I'm up at the cabin, and the memories of doing it there go back over 30 years!

It has been many decades since the Coyote's played an endless serenade for us in the middle of the night, but I remember it like it was yesterday!

First it was by the tent, then Cabin #1, now Cabin #2. Lots of memories, lots of bottles of wine, lots of melted glass, and one or two of them actually looked a bit like ash trays!


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Started a second pile today.View attachment 859104
> View attachment 859105
> View attachment 859106


Nice log scrounger Keith. You let the boy drive it? Hope you have lots of batteries for his saw.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Scrounged up a deer tonight. Young buck ran right in front of me. No damage to the truck and I got a possession tag from the warden to salvage the deer.


What caliber is that truck?


----------



## svk

It will be my first go at processing a deer myself. Not worth paying to process this years fawn. I’ll just debone it for crock pot meat and keep the prime cuts for grilling.


----------



## Nodak Andy

processing deer is pretty easy. we have done our own for many many years. everything from steaks to homemade sausage and pepper sticks. If you have any questions, there are some really good videos on the youtube that go into pretty good detail


----------



## MustangMike

I hang it from the neck, skin it, fillet out the back straps, cut the shoulders off (easy, just move them a bit and you will know where to cut), the take the hind quarters off (more difficult than the shoulders, you have to find that joint at the hip and cut the cartilage). Try to do it all with a knife (other than shortening the legs, which I do with a metal blade in the reciprocating saw).

IMO, skinning it is the hardest part. I start the neck, then tie a little rock under the skin and hook it to a come along and another tree. I make it tight, then help things along with my knife. (I usually have to do it alone, and you need about 5 hands).

Unlike beef, a saw will smear bone marrow and fat on the meat which will degrade the taste.

I make my backstraps steaks about 4" long, and grill them rare/med rare. Don't over cook venison steaks, it will become very tough.

A marinate with sliced ginger root, olive oil and kikoman (etc) will remove any gaminess. (plug ginger root is good for ya)


----------



## svk

Thanks, should be pretty easy being it is small. I am familiar with removing the tenderloins and skinning, just never quartered one before by myself.

I love to marinate the tenders and steaks in Lawry's Steakhouse marinade. I have some on hand because I am marinating ducks as we speak to wrap with bacon tonight.


----------



## svk

I am looking forward to this as I am not always happy how other places package my meat. 

Have to learn this stuff sometime. I guess age 41 is sometime.


----------



## MustangMike

I put the correct serving size for my wife and I in zip lock freezer bags.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I put the correct serving size for my wife and I in zip lock freezer bags.


Almost had some to put in the freezer this morning Mike. Watched a 3 point and 4 point going at it. At first I thought they were just sparring but after 5 minutes relized they were serious. The does with them were just out of range. Saw a total of 9 deer in the 45 minutes I was out. Also watched a big spike come out and eat cull sweet potatoes in the neighbors field. Don't make any other plans for May 1st,2021.


----------



## LondonNeil

After work (from home....covid still has most/all uk office workers wfh) I went to the garden, lifted a panel out the fence to next door, and started shifting oak. SLightly disappointingly there is little need to run a saw and only the small one as the tree guys have ringed it all and even noodled the bigger stuff...I think they were just having fun with their new saw....ms462 I think it was, unless it was a 500. I had said i was keen to exercise the 365 but won't be much need...maybe just a few bits that are ringe at that annoying 'stove length + 2" ' that tre guys often manage to achieve. Anyway, an hour or so shifting a third or so...rooting around in the overgrown bit and getting to the rings....starting to stack them on the path and so on and 'lockdown toned/beach body ready had a sweat on and called it day for now. it'll be a few short stints over the (rain free) evenings this week to fetch it all from the undergrowth and through the fence to my side. Once stacked I'll get a photo ...it feels wrong to photograph my neighbours' garden and post it on the interweb. I reckon there will be a bit less than i first hoped but might be about a cord, maybe 3/4ers


----------



## Tony ray

Cannot believe im still burning wood in October, Gone through 12m squared this year. How many cords is that?


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> Nice log scrounger Keith. You let the boy drive it? Hope you have lots of batteries for his saw.


He will drive Dad's machines a little with me in cab. He is more comfortable with the backhoe esp in the woods. We have a 536 or 535 now with Bli200, Bli20 and Bli150. Usually don't go past the 200 and 150 in an afternoon limbing.


----------



## LondonNeil

Tony ray said:


> Cannot believe im still burning wood in October, Gone through 12m squared this year. How many cords is that?


about 3.5 cord. This imperial/American wood volume is 4'x4'x8' stack, about 3.5m3


----------



## muad

Picked up the 262xp today. Wow, is it clean. Will get pics tomorrow after work. Was originally purchased from this dealer, and as far as the owner can tell, it's still wearing it's original bar. Need to look up how to decode the serial to get the born on date. It has the storage in the handle/tank, so I'm guessing it's an early 90s? Has the 87 carb on it, but I need to check online to see where to look for the cylinder manufacturer markings. Edit: Looks like a 91 made in the 12 week? Serial is 1120183. 

He also sold me a parts 262xp for a good price. Has a lot of good parts on it, like decent plastic (although dirty), a carb, good pull start assembly/cover, good top covers, handle bar, flywheel, etc. Jug and piston might be recoverable; he said it was wore out. 

All in all, stoked!! Now to see which is better, the MS361 or the 262XP. 

Pretty soon, I may only have two stihls left (241/461)...


----------



## sean donato

Well, helped the neighbor out today. I cut he picked up the rounds with his kubota, and took them down to the house to be split. Started at 10am finished up around 4pm. His wife made us deer cheese steaks! All in all we got about 4 cords cut up amd moved, another cord or two and he should be good for this winters heating needs. I did get good news. The loggers left all the tops, 10" and smaller. He said I was free to have as much of it as I wanted as payment. Theres about 20 odd tops left, that he didnt want to deal with. Get my pile for this year cleaned up, then I can start trucking in wood from his house. This was great news as I lost my gravy spot. God provides


----------



## cantoo

On the way home tonight I picked up the hydraulic power pack that I bought at auction last week. No wonder I guessed wrong on the size of the thing. They had it sitting on 2 skids that were 3x6' long, I assume it was a 40x 48" skid. Turns out it's a 60 Horsepower one, yup 60 HP. The tank I wanted to use is made of 1/4" thick plate, about 5' long and 20" square so way over kill for what I had planned. There is dirty sawdust on it so we're assuming it ran some big in a mill. It kind of skid mounted to decent sized I beams. My black glove is sitting on the motor for scale. I'm guessing over 2000 lbs. My tractor wouldn't even budge it. We also assume the tank has some oil in it. I wish I had it before I built my big splitter as I could have used a bunch of it. Shame to cut it apart so we're likely going to put it up for sale complete then see what happens. Grand kids were practicing on out track also. 5 year old Grand daughter on her 4 wheeler and 6 year old grandson on his KTM. Also some of my wife's treasures in the back ground. She appears to be a hoarder.


----------



## Be Stihl

Cowboy254 said:


> I was able to unload and split (down to a size suitable for my parents' stove) right next to the stacking spot.
> 
> View attachment 859308
> 
> 
> The heartwood was not bad splitting but the sapwood was a bit stringy. Not as bad as some of the elm I've seen you guys trying to split but sure needed full blooded swings to make progress. Having not swung the axe for several months the accuracy wasn't as good as usual either which didn't help.
> 
> View attachment 859309
> 
> 
> All done, 2.5 cubes or so I guess.
> 
> View attachment 859310
> 
> 
> As you can see I was wearing the new abdominal guard PPE under my shirt to protect against gut strikes when splitting. And wiping sweat from my face with the gloves blackened by some of the charcoal makes it look like I've got a dirty Sanchez.
> 
> View attachment 859311
> 
> 
> This amount would be enough to get my parents through a normal winter as they typically spend much of it on a boat in the tropics but with the state borders closed they stayed in The People's State of Viktoria and had to burn all the way through.



Now that’s a manly way to take care of your parents. Feels good doing something right, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Had Venison Backstrap for dinner tonight … rare … GREAT!!!

I'm spoiling myself this year, hope I can get 2 deer every year!!! (but it rarely happens for me).

Also delivered a cord of wood today, and have to cut a dead Red Maple down for the same guy tomorrow. There is a lot of metal in it, as the previous owner had a conduit and light on it. I will have to be careful!


----------



## Be Stihl

cantoo said:


> On the way home tonight I picked up the hydraulic power pack that I bought at auction last week. No wonder I guessed wrong on the size of the thing. They had it sitting on 2 skids that were 3x6' long, I assume it was a 40x 48" skid. Turns out it's a 60 Horsepower one, yup 60 HP. The tank I wanted to use is made of 1/4" thick plate, about 5' long and 20" square so way over kill for what I had planned. There is dirty sawdust on it so we're assuming it ran some big in a mill. It kind of skid mounted to decent sized I beams. My black glove is sitting on the motor for scale. I'm guessing over 2000 lbs. My tractor wouldn't even budge it. We also assume the tank has some oil in it. I wish I had it before I built my big splitter as I could have used a bunch of it. Shame to cut it apart so we're likely going to put it up for sale complete then see what happens. Grand kids were practicing on out track also. 5 year old Grand daughter on her 4 wheeler and 6 year old grandson on his KTM. Also some of my wife's treasures in the back ground. She appears to be a hoarder.



What size is that electric motor? 
25hp 3phase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

It's a 60 hp, 3 phase.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> Picked up the 262xp today. Wow, is it clean. Will get pics tomorrow after work. Was originally purchased from this dealer, and as far as the owner can tell, it's still wearing it's original bar. Need to look up how to decode the serial to get the born on date. It has the storage in the handle/tank, so I'm guessing it's an early 90s? Has the 87 carb on it, but I need to check online to see where to look for the cylinder manufacturer markings. Edit: Looks like a 91 made in the 12 week? Serial is 1120183.
> 
> He also sold me a parts 262xp for a good price. Has a lot of good parts on it, like decent plastic (although dirty), a carb, good pull start assembly/cover, good top covers, handle bar, flywheel, etc. Jug and piston might be recoverable; he said it was wore out.
> 
> All in all, stoked!! Now to see which is better, the MS361 or the 262XP.
> 
> Pretty soon, I may only have two stihls left (241/461)...


Your decoding of serial number is correct. KS will be stamped on flywheel side of cylinder base casting, no decompression. That 87 carb is a give away also. Nice score. Pretty sure I got that right.


----------



## muad

Duce said:


> Your decoding of serial number is correct. KS will be stamped on flywheel side of cylinder base casting, no decompression. That 87 carb is a give away also. Nice score. Pretty sure I got that right.



Thanks for the details! I'm super excited to test her in some wood after work today.


----------



## LondonNeil

spent another 40 minutes rooting oak rounds out my neighbours' undergrowth....reminding myself how oak seems to get heavier, round on round, quickly. The undergrowth is a bit thicker than i'd thought, which means I'm now findingmore rounds....i think there may be more thn I first thought after all. I will only know when I'v got it all fetched and stacked i round form, but I'm not half way yet.


----------



## svk

Well I got the deer processed last night. Went pretty well for my first time and doing it by myself.

I more or less deboned the meat and sealed in zip locks. I will be doing roasts with everything except for the backstraps and tenderloins so I just bagged up the muscle masses.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Well I got the deer processed last night. Went pretty well for my first time and doing it by myself.
> 
> I more or less deboned the meat and sealed in zip locks. I will be doing roasts with everything except for the backstraps and tenderloins so I just bagged up the muscle masses.



Score!! 

We've been doing our own for the past five-six years. Three seasons ago I got my wife to finally start dressing and skinning them for me. All I have to do now is shoot them, LOL. Well, and help grind and bag. 

At some point I'm gonna get into bow hunting.


----------



## muad

Got a few pics of the 262! She's clean for sure, but not cleaned up. So, looks like a well cared for saw, versus one someone dolled up to sell. 







I need an old style gas cap, or maybe change the oil cap to match?? I like the look of the old style better. I haven't use the new style ones very much, actually at all. I will saw, initial thoughts are they're easier to open.

I was hoping to get her in some wood today, but my buddy stopped over to check our bees. This weekend I plan to fell a few trees, so she'll get a workout.


----------



## svk

Wow, nice!

Who else in here recently bought a minty 262?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> Got a few pics of the 262! She's clean for sure, but not cleaned up. So, looks like a well cared for saw, versus one someone dolled up to sell.
> 
> View attachment 859779
> View attachment 859780
> View attachment 859781
> View attachment 859782
> 
> 
> I need an old style gas cap, or maybe change the oil cap to match?? I like the look of the old style better. I haven't use the new style ones very much, actually at all. I will saw, initial thoughts are they're easier to open.
> 
> I was hoping to get her in some wood today, but my buddy stopped over to check our bees. This weekend I plan to fell a few trees, so she'll get a workout.


Like this?
two are chipped, middle one is good. O-ring is better on chipped one.


----------



## cantoo

I paid big money for new 3 pth arms and I turn one into a pretzel. I had a long tree on the grapple and was backing up to grab another one and it must have hit another tree or a stump and pretzel time. Going to spent some time in a press tomorrow so should be back in business soon.


----------



## muddstopper

cantoo said:


> I paid big money for new 3 pth arms and I turn one into a pretzel. I had a long tree on the grapple and was backing up to grab another one and it must have hit another tree or a stump and pretzel time. Going to spent some time in a press tomorrow so should be back in business soon.


Wait until you spend $400 on a plastic fuel tank and then run over a piece of rebar in the ground and puncture the new tank.


----------



## Ryan A

@ Maud

That’s a 1991 model year. If all original, it should have the Klobenschmidt(KS) jug and the HDA-87 carb. This is the most sought after cylinder/carb combo. Factory hotrod of a saw......


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> @ Maud
> 
> That’s a 1991 model year. If all original, it should have the Klobenschmidt(KS) jug and the HDA-87 carb. This is the most sought after cylinder/carb combo. Factory hotrod of a saw......



Thanks! I'm stoked!! 

It has the HDA-87 carb, will check the jug asap. It was bought new from my dealer and they did all service on it, etc. Guy traded it in on a new Husqvarna.

I'm so glad he did, and that the owner sent me a text about it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> trying to recover from yesterday



Private forest?


----------



## mountainguyed67

I spent a week at our mountain place, did more cutting brush than scrounging. Felled seven trees and bucked all but the top third of one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Only hauled one load away.




Some oak from a broken treetop.


----------



## johninky

Some red oak.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 859921



You can still see the smoke in the air from the Creek Fire. The last night was the worst, wind must have changed direction.


----------



## mountainguyed67

A tree fell right where I used to park the loader. There were already trees falling around it, that’s why I cut a safe area and moved it there.


----------



## Ryan A

muad said:


> Thanks! I'm stoked!!
> 
> It has the HDA-87 carb, will check the jug asap. It was bought new from my dealer and they did all service on it, etc. Guy traded it in on a new Husqvarna.
> 
> I'm so glad he did, and that the owner sent me a text about it.



“XP” in Orange on the recoil side from what I’ve seen always have the HDA87. Later decals aren’t colored in.

Its most likely a KS, but there is also the possibility it could be a non decompression valved Mahle too.

You could flip that easily for 2x what you paid. These saws have a good following.


----------



## rarefish383

Update on the trailer. When I bought it off the lot it had the short 20" tailgate. I went by the factory and picked up the drive on landscape ramp, only $900 extra. As soon as I got home I put the ramp on it. So, now I have this gate I can barely lift laying in the front yard. I had to take the short gate mounts off to put the ramp on, so I had the extra mounts. Stuck some PT 2X4's in the side board pockets and held a mount up to it. Looked like it would work. Got some clamps and clamped both mounts to the standards, put a sling on the gate and hung it in front of the mounts with the loader. Tailgate lined up perfect. four new bolts and the tailgate is now the head board. Got the calculator out and I need 2 rows of 18" wood, 42"s high to make a half cord. I'll probably never put more than a cord on it. I just like to make my side boards the exact height so I can just stack it in, and don't have to pre measure. I'm just wondering what the extra wind resistance is going to do. The cool part is the gate hinges from top or bottom, and has a chain to hold it in place. I can fold it down if I have long stuff to carry, or use it as a work bench. I can fold it up if I want to pull logs on to the trailer. I think I like it.


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> “XP” in Orange on the recoil side from what I’ve seen always have the HDA87. Later decals aren’t colored in.
> 
> Its most likely a KS, but there is also the possibility it could be a non decompression valved Mahle too.
> 
> You could flip that easily for 2x what you paid. These saws have a good following.



I will check it out. The markings are on the recoil side? Do I need to pull the recoil assembly off to see them? 

Gonna throw a new chain on her and use it to cut some firewood this weekend for the FIL. Interested to see how it compares to my MS361. I know the 361 is much newer, but I'm hoping the 262 is close. 

Thanks for all the info Ryan, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Update on the trailer. When I bought it off the lot it had the short 20" tailgate. I went by the factory and picked up the drive on landscape ramp, only $900 extra. As soon as I got home I put the ramp on it. So, now I have this gate I can barely lift laying in the front yard. I had to take the short gate mounts off to put the ramp on, so I had the extra mounts. Stuck some PT 2X4's in the side board pockets and held a mount up to it. Looked like it would work. Got some clamps and clamped both mounts to the standards, put a sling on the gate and hung it in front of the mounts with the loader. Tailgate lined up perfect. four new bolts and the tailgate is now the head board. Got the calculator out and I need 2 rows of 18" wood, 42"s high to make a half cord. I'll probably never put more than a cord on it. I just like to make my side boards the exact height so I can just stack it in, and don't have to pre measure. I'm just wondering what the extra wind resistance is going to do. The cool part is the gate hinges from top or bottom, and has a chain to hold it in place. I can fold it down if I have long stuff to carry, or use it as a work bench. I can fold it up if I want to pull logs on to the trailer. I think I like it.



That's awesome. Nice work. 

I need to get a new wood hauling trailer. I broke my old one that was a homemade unit that I purchased from the previous owner of our property, One of the spring shackles broke off of the frame. Not sure if it can be saved or not. It's my fault for loading her so heavy, and using to yank on logs with it attached to my tractor. LOL!


----------



## MustangMike

Just got back from being up at the property with MechanicMatt and his nephew. Despite several bouts of rain (that were not predicted down here) we donned rain gear and kept going. We set up a new tree stand, cleared shooting lanes, tested out my new shotgun barrel and hooked up the drain pipes on our new sink, etc.

I also got to meet his new dog … a real nice one! Followed the ATV like it was nothing!


----------



## MustangMike

Since Remington went bankrupt, I purchased a Remington 28" vent rib barrel for my 870. It is the first gun I was able to buy on my own back in 1970. Great gun, but the non vent rib barrel is just not as user friendly. Ironically, the new barrel cost far more than I originally paid for the gun! I was please with how the new barrel shot.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Private forest?


Yeah private ranch owned by a local guy. Big place, logger I’m cutting for has logged their place on and off for 25 years.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Yeah private ranch owned by a local guy. Big place, logger I’m cutting for has logged their place on and off for 25 years.



Am I correct in assuming it looks managed compared to the National Forests up there?

One of the things that slowed down the Creek Fire down here is it hit a private managed forest that deprived it of abundant fuel and dropped it down out of the crowns.


----------



## svk

Well, got a lot of cleanup work done today.

A group I belong to is refurbishing a city park. Me being the chainsaw guy, volunteered to clean up the dead crap around the premises. Several standing dead willow, a few elm, and ash. The fellow who is doing the cement work on the picnic table pads had his skid steer today and helped drag the dead stuff up onto the lawn. We bucked about 3 cords of logs and since he has a dump trailer and an OWB, he’ll be the benefactor of the cleanup.

Still have more cleanup to get rid of honeysuckle and buckthorn brush but that can wait for another day. And since I only had the 346 and 130 today, I’ll bring a bigger saw to flush the stumps on from the larger dead trees. A few of the multi pronged willow had 20” plus leaders and the stump was much larger.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Am I correct in assuming it looks managed compared to the National Forests up there?
> 
> One of the things that slowed down the Creek Fire down here is it hit a private managed forest that deprived it of abundant fuel and dropped it down out of the crowns.


Oh yes! For sure! I was just thinking about that when I was cutting last Friday. It’s very healthy, almost picture perfect in there. Lots of little trees already growing in there to replace what we are cutting. The older trees we are harvesting are healthy trees that will make good lumber and have grown fast because of good spacing. Hardly ever see a dead or dying tree. Fires are way easier to stop/ contain there. The logger I cut for does a great job for the land owner, really enjoy being part of it.
Private managed forest-


Unmanaged National Forest-


----------



## svk

Man, these pages get slow to load when you’ve got a lot of pictures and get 15+ posts onto the page.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Man, these pages get slow to load when you’ve got a lot of pictures and get 15+ posts onto the page.


Sorry


----------



## Ryan A

muad said:


> I will check it out. The markings are on the recoil side? Do I need to pull the recoil assembly off to see them?
> 
> Gonna throw a new chain on her and use it to cut some firewood this weekend for the FIL. Interested to see how it compares to my MS361. I know the 361 is much newer, but I'm hoping the 262 is close.
> 
> Thanks for all the info Ryan, I appreciate it very much.



The sticker in the recoil side. Looks original and would Indicate you have a saw with the more desirable jug/carb combo. No worries!

Shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Sorry


Not your fault!!

Sometimes I feel like bumping the thread just to get it to the next page when it gets like this!


----------



## svk

AS servers must be having issues cause I encounter this everywhere I am. One of the downsides of the new look AS


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Since Remington went bankrupt, I purchased a Remington 28" vent rib barrel for my 870. It is the first gun I was able to buy on my own back in 1970. Great gun, but the non vent rib barrel is just not as user friendly. Ironically, the new barrel cost far more than I originally paid for the gun! I was please with how the new barrel shot.


I live under a rock and only recently heard about this.

It is crazy that guns/ammo are in such high demand yet we cannot get either of them DESPITE having a gun friendly or at least gun neutral administration. 

Oh well, other than maybe a few more pistols and a dedicated varmint rifle, I have enough guns to last my lifetime.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I live under a rock and only recently heard about this.
> 
> It is crazy that guns/ammo are in such high demand yet we cannot get either of them DESPITE having a gun friendly or at least gun neutral administration.
> 
> Oh well, other than maybe a few more pistols and a dedicated varmint rifle, I have enough guns to last my lifetime.


Remington 100 grain 250 Savage ammo usually runs $39-$40 a box, and they only make one run a year. Two-three months ago Midway had it on sale half price. Sold out pretty quick. I'm seeing the writing on the wall, the new owners may not see the value in making one run a year. It might be moving onto the obsolete list. I'm stocked up for life. If anyone has a 250 you might want to get some, another online supplier had it for 2 bucks more than Midway, but I'm sure it will be gone soon too, if it's not already sold out.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Remington 100 grain 250 Savage ammo usually runs $39-$40 a box, and they only make one run a year. Two-three months ago Midway had it on sale half price. Sold out pretty quick. I'm seeing the writing on the wall, the new owners may not see the value in making one run a year. It might be moving onto the obsolete list. I'm stocked up for life. If anyone has a 250 you might want to get some, another online supplier had it for 2 bucks more than Midway, but I'm sure it will be gone soon too, if it's not already sold out.


It makes financial sense, I can understand as a company why they wouldn't want to mess with the semi obsolete calibers. Too bad there is so much liability these days thanks to the ambulance chasing attorneys or guys like us could make a nice little business loading for obsolete/proprietary/wildcat calibers.

I used to hand load for several dozen calibers. I would scrounge components off gunbroker and other sites for the harder to find calibers and just load my own for myself and friends. Higher quality loads and ability to reload immediately. Someday I will get back into handloading again. Too bad I sold my stuff before the Obama administration.

The interesting thing is ammo for those calibers like 250 sav would go like wildfire on the net but you could often find them for cheap at an older mom and pop gun shop because the local traffic rarely requested anything outside of the standard calibers.


----------



## MustangMike

For years Hornady was the only source for 348 Winchester bullets for reloading. Then, a couple of years ago, they come out with it in the soft pointed variety for tube fed lever actions.

It barely hit the market, and they discontinued it. I picked up a few boxes from Midway (they seem to often stock discontinued stuff). Now, they have also discontinued their regular 200 grain 348 bullet, my mainstay. I think Barnes and some other smaller companies may have dabbled with it, but luckily I have enough stock for my lifetime and then some.

Some have referred to it as the greatest lever action gun/cartridge ever, and now it is all but non available. What a shame. Ditto Model 95 in 35 Winchester, a great gun/caliber combo NLA. (The guy named Lewis on that Alaskan show had one). I heard that Winchester kept making 348 ammo for years because it was still popular in Alaska.

If they did not have "antler restrictions" (3 point/side) at my upstate property I would use a lever gun with a peep sight, but as it is I must use a scoped rifle. Even then, in the brush, it is almost impossible to know you are good. Unless you are hunting open fields from a blind (which my Uncle would have said was not really hunting) it is a stupid rule.


----------



## MustangMike

The Model 71 is also a (secret) movie star!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> For years Hornady was the only source for 348 Winchester bullets for reloading. Then, a couple of years ago, they come out with it in the soft pointed variety for tube fed lever actions.
> 
> It barely hit the market, and they discontinued it. I picked up a few boxes from Midway (they seem to often stock discontinued stuff). Now, they have also discontinued their regular 200 grain 348 bullet, my mainstay. I think Barnes and some other smaller companies may have dabbled with it, but luckily I have enough stock for my lifetime and then some.
> 
> Some have referred to it as the greatest lever action gun/cartridge ever, and now it is all but non available. What a shame. Ditto Model 95 in 35 Winchester, a great gun/caliber combo NLA. (The guy named Lewis on that Alaskan show had one). I heard that Winchester kept making 348 ammo for years because it was still popular in Alaska.
> 
> If they did not have "antler restrictions" (3 point/side) at my upstate property I would use a lever gun with a peep sight, but as it is I must use a scoped rifle. Even then, in the brush, it is almost impossible to know you are good. Unless you are hunting open fields from a blind (which my Uncle would have said was not really hunting) it is a stupid rule.


Can't remember if I shared this story before.

About 12 years ago I came across an older fellow who had about 300 guns that he said he wanted to sell. I did not have the funding to buy all of them but said I would be happy to buy in blocks of 10-25K which would allow me to then resell some of them and use the profits to keep the ones I wanted.

The guy did give me a full list of guns which included a 348 as well as a 351 Winchester self loading (one of the models used to kill Bonnie and Clyde) and several other cool models/calibers but he would never give me a price on them. I think he liked the attention more than the actual need to get $$. He died recently, still had not moved to town like he had been promising his wife for 15 plus years and I am sure he was sitting on all of those guns still. Oh well.


----------



## MustangMike

I just went to the Barnes website … seems they still make a 220 gr and 250 gr bullet for the 348. Likely, that is why Hornady stopped competing. Barnes seems to specialize in obsolete rounds.

A 220 grain bullet at just under 2,500 FPS, or a 250 gr at 2,300 FPS is good for anything outside of Africa and for most of Africa also!

There is nothing you could hunt with a 405 Winchester or 35 Whalen that you could not hunt with the 348.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I live under a rock and only recently heard about this.
> 
> It is crazy that guns/ammo are in such high demand yet we cannot get either of them DESPITE having a gun friendly or at least gun neutral administration.
> 
> Oh well, other than maybe a few more pistols and a dedicated varmint rifle, I have enough guns to last my lifetime.



Bushmaster was purchased by Franklin Armory, which is awesome. I'm hoping they build out their .450 Bushmaster offerings more now. I have a Franklin Armory .450BM barrel in my Deer AR, and it's a hammer.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I just went to the Barnes website … seems they still make a 220 gr and 250 gr bullet for the 348. Likely, that is why Hornady stopped competing. Barnes seems to specialize in obsolete rounds.
> 
> A 220 grain bullet at just under 2,500 FPS, or a 250 gr at 2,300 FPS is good for anything outside of Africa and for most of Africa also!
> 
> There is nothing you could hunt with a 405 Winchester or 35 Whalen that you could not hunt with the 348.


Definitely suitable for anything here although I would probably choose a .338 or .375 mag if I was hunting kodiak or polar bears!

I acquired two .308 over the summer so will probably hunt with one of them this fall. But I do love the older and/or obsolete rounds.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Sorry



Keep the pictures coming, I love em.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Keep the pictures coming, I love em.


Yes, Nate is the best pic poster in this thread I would say.


----------



## MustangMike

R U steppin on Coyboy's toes???

Hey, lots of good pics posted, and the variety is great!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Yes, Nate is the best pic poster in this thread I would say.


I think I have some good competition, but thanks anyway


----------



## Logger nate

Speaking of reloading, my son hauls mail/ freight to a small town (35 year round residents) 65 miles back in the mountains. He has some interesting loads, summer time LOTS of beer and ice. One load this week he had gun powder, a cremated cat named D8, and a hot tub


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm coming to appreciate collecting wood from my normal source. It may mean 20 mins each way in the car but it's back up to the neat pile, load, drive away. After another 35 minutes between rain showers, getting rounds from the undergrowth next door, I'm a about half done I guess. I've battled the Holly Bush where most of it was and the rounds are now stacked along a path just by the fence... It's just a case of shifting it to my side now.... And finding somewhere to put it... It's looking like more reach time I grab some.


----------



## mountainguyed67

20 minutes is pretty close.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Not your fault!!
> 
> Sometimes I feel like bumping the thread just to get it to the next page when it gets like this!


See how this loads. I used thumbnail instead of full image.


----------



## LondonNeil

It is, but not as close as under my neighbours Holly Bush, 10' from my stack.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> I will chec





farmer steve said:


> See how this loads. I used thumbnail instead of full image.
> View attachment 860115


That seat would burn my butt!


----------



## muad

The weekend can't get here fast enough. 

Excited to get some wood processed, and give the new saw a workout. 

So, I had bought some Husqvarna H80-072G chains a while back, and I really like them. The rackers are goofy looking, like bent over with a 90 deg. angle in them. They freaking eat though. Trying to decide on whether or not I should order more of those, or something else for my 20" 3/8 bars. 

What do you guys like to run?


----------



## cantoo

When to my sisters place to do a good deed today. They had a bunch of dead ash in their back yard in town, BIL cut a couple down but had a few close calls so of course my wife said I would do it. Trees all came down easy and I made him push each one and then he had to put everything thru my chipper. I thought I was leaving the wood for him to burn but he thought it was way too much so wanted me to take it. I had taken my 20' trailer with my Steiner and the chipper on it. Didn't look like that much wood so I decided I would load the wood on the trailer, load the Steiner on the rear and he could haul the chipper back to my place. Of course it took longer than expected and I had an online auction I had to get to so we loaded up and headed out for the 20 mile trip. Got 1 1/2 mile from home and all hell broke loose. Had already unloaded the Steiner when I remembered to take a pic. Pieces are anywhere from 2' to 5' long so I'm guessing close to a full cord. Yeah might have been a little heavy on the front. Tires were relatively new. Yup "free firewood".


----------



## cantoo

I was going to put this in the WTF thread. I bought a few things and made the mistake of showing this to my wife. It just sold a few minutes ago, there is a 13% buyers fee and taxes to add to this price. Works out to around Can $937. I'm leaving for Timmins tomorrow morning and she's planning to raid my stock of unused saws hanging in the barn. How many years did OJ get again? If I kill her for selling them will you guys be my jury of peers?


----------



## MustangMike

Love the seat FS, and I run Stihl RSL!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Be Stihl said:


> Now that’s a manly way to take care of your parents. Feels good doing something right, huh?



For sure. Also, there's possibly stihl something in there of the lad who wants to show his parents what he can do. I'm sure there's a little boy in all of us. Never mind that I'm 45 years old.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> For sure. Also, there's possibly stihl something in there of the lad who wants to show his parents what he can do. I'm sure there's a little boy in all of us. Never mind that I'm 45 years old.


Commonly referred to as a “Young Sprout”.


----------



## Levi of the North

Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660


----------



## Philbert

Levi of the North said:


> I scrounged up a wife this year!


Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Levi, just take that Axe away from her before she get mad at ya, or we will have to call her Lizzy!!!

All kidding aside, a great picture!


----------



## LondonNeil

Congratulations Levi! You'll be scrounging up little scroungers next. Scrounging my 3rd was my highlight of the year


----------



## Logger nate

Levi of the North said:


> Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660 View attachment 860250


Congrats! Great picture!


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> Cannot believe im still burning wood in October, Gone through 12m squared this year. How many cords is that?



We're stihl burning on and off. Probly will tonight as well, I think. We would have burned 16, maybe 17 cubes or 4.5 cord-ish. A lot of cold clear nights means much more consumption through winter, then a wet spring and we're burning because there's no sun and everything is damp. Haven't really had good firepit weather either so we have a ton of firepit junk to get through too.



LondonNeil said:


> I'm coming to appreciate collecting wood from my normal source. It may mean 20 mins each way in the car but it's back up to the neat pile, load, drive away. After another 35 minutes between rain showers, getting rounds from the undergrowth next door, I'm a about half done I guess. I've battled the Holly Bush where most of it was and the rounds are now stacked along a path just by the fence... It's just a case of shifting it to my side now.... And finding somewhere to put it... It's looking like more reach time I grab some.



I can't help but notice a lack of something, Neil...


----------



## svk

Levi of the North said:


> Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660 View attachment 860250


Awesome


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> R U steppin on Coyboy's toes???
> 
> Hey, lots of good pics posted, and the variety is great!


Yes his are awesome too as are yours and many others!!


----------



## turnkey4099

Lit off a fire in the stove tonight. That should be the last time I have to start a fire until next spring. temp dropping back to near normal for the season (60s). Good chance of rain tomorrow. Near 50 days since we have had any rain to speak of.


----------



## Logger nate

Well the new 572 finished up it’s “break in” mode today, noticeably more power, about 4-5 gallons through it so far


----------



## LondonNeil

Patience cowboy, as I said, it doesn't feel right to photograph my neighbours garden and post on the web, so I'm shifting it all to my side of the fence first.


----------



## farmer steve

Levi of the North said:


> Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660 View attachment 860250


Congrats Levi. Nice pic.


----------



## Cowboy254

Seven out of nine rows stacked in this bay now, getting into the eighth. These last three rows I'm putting bigger blue gum chunks on the right hand side in for night burns with the rest peppermint. Seems more tedious than normal this year for some reason. 




I'm debarking as I go which means that there is an ugly pile of junk accumulating. Looking forward to getting this all cleaned up so it's not such an eyesore.




I had the firepit going for much of the afternoon and got several @H-Ranch loads of bark into it. Today is the first day it hasn't been thumping down rain all week.


----------



## rarefish383

Rented a chipper to help friends clear their driveway. Steve had a stroke 5-6 years ago and can get around the house ok, but uses a chair outside. They have 30 acres and their drive is over 1000’. We had filled two 8’ pickup loads of chips and I was pushing old rotted logs back into the bush with the loader, looked around and my wife was sitting on the driveway. Drove over, and one shoe was off, and she was holding her left wrist. Pulled over and she said, “ I think I broke my wrist.” Where she was working the drive had a 3-4” lip and she turned her ankle and went down on her left hand. That was about 3:30, got home about 9:30 in a cast. While I was going to get my truck to take her to the hospital she called our son to come get her, told me to keep working. She has to go see a surgeon Monday to make sure everything is set right. Hoping they don’t need to put in screws. Well, gotta get back over and finish at Steve’s house.


----------



## MustangMike

Bummer Joe, hope your wife heals up quickly.

I was splitting wood yesterday, and one piece did not fully split. So I grabbed it and forced it apart just as the guy helping me was bringing another round over. My middle finger rammed into the corner of the piece the guy was carrying, as the piece I had split, and I thought I broke my finger. Luckily, I was wearing gloves, and the finger just had a lump and a nice black and blue, but it smarted … so bad that when I got home I put a band aid over it even though the skin was not cut. It was just very sensitive to the touch. Feeling better today luckily.


----------



## muad

Levi of the North said:


> Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660 View attachment 860250



Congrats brother! A good woman is worth far more her weight in wood... LOL


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Rented a chipper to help friends clear their driveway. Steve had a stroke 5-6 years ago and can get around the house ok, but uses a chair outside. They have 30 acres and their drive is over 1000’. We had filled two 8’ pickup loads of chips and I was pushing old rotted logs back into the bush with the loader, looked around and my wife was sitting on the driveway. Drove over, and one shoe was off, and she was holding her left wrist. Pulled over and she said, “ I think I broke my wrist.” Where she was working the drive had a 3-4” lip and she turned her ankle and went down on her left hand. That was about 3:30, got home about 9:30 in a cast. While I was going to get my truck to take her to the hospital she called our son to come get her, told me to keep working. She has to go see a surgeon Monday to make sure everything is set right. Hoping they don’t need to put in screws. Well, gotta get back over and finish at Steve’s house.



Praying for her to have a quick healing and recovery.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Rented a chipper to help friends clear their driveway. Steve had a stroke 5-6 years ago and can get around the house ok, but uses a chair outside. They have 30 acres and their drive is over 1000’. We had filled two 8’ pickup loads of chips and I was pushing old rotted logs back into the bush with the loader, looked around and my wife was sitting on the driveway. Drove over, and one shoe was off, and she was holding her left wrist. Pulled over and she said, “ I think I broke my wrist.” Where she was working the drive had a 3-4” lip and she turned her ankle and went down on her left hand. That was about 3:30, got home about 9:30 in a cast. While I was going to get my truck to take her to the hospital she called our son to come get her, told me to keep working. She has to go see a surgeon Monday to make sure everything is set right. Hoping they don’t need to put in screws. Well, gotta get back over and finish at Steve’s house.


Oh man that sucks. Hope she heals up good with minimal discomfort!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow

Hope she heals swiftly. We just got a call a moment ago that one of my buddies was splitting with his wife. She is at the ER now..... Minus one finger tip. Ouchy!
Careful everybody.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Lit off a fire in the stove tonight. That should be the last time I have to start a fire until next spring. temp dropping back to near normal for the season (60s). Good chance of rain tomorrow. Near 50 days since we have had any rain to speak of.



So I lied. Nice steady slow rain this morning so decided to work on sharpening all the chains hanging on the "to be sharped" nail. First, of course came breakfast, then mandatory reading of forums on the net, bit of flicking through tv news. Finally got out to the bench at 11am. Sharped one chain, came in to change chains on the dining room table (it was RAINING!), Decided a cuppa coffee would go well and sat down to play some computer solitar while drinking it. 1.5 hours later....no fire. Just finished lighting off another 'last time till spring' fire.

Yes, I did file one more chain - no point in getting carried away,teh other 10 chains will still be there later.


----------



## LondonNeil

thinking of you and your wife Joe


managed 30 minutes in the neighbours garden between rain showers, and got the last of the wood out the under growth and on to the path. i'm making it sound an ordeal, it wasnt, i've been moving these rounds 6-10' ...but they were piled higgledy on a steep slope, a holly and various other growth and couple of compost bins impeding me, and trying not to mess up the place. I've been dancing and leaping out the way few rounds despite the steel capped boots and today I was shifting the last 3 or so rounds, the bottom of the tree...they were 24" diameter and 14-15" thick, the last to tried hard to get my toes or shins! So after turning around and watching them roll the last 4' over the undergrowth and flop on to the gravel path I sighed with relief and decided I wasn't going to battle these whole any further than absolutely necessary! After assessing the low hanging overgrowth they got shifted about 2 feet and then fiskared into quarters. I do love english oak. it splits nice. I may be getting old as after doing those 2 I've decided, a slipped disk or hernia is not worth it....I'll be halving or quartering the lot on my neighbours path now, I'll walk the 20' to the removed fence panel 4x as much instead.

I do love the smell of green English oak. unlike anything else but sort of apply and tobacco-ie, fresh and woody all together.


----------



## svk

Well no wood scrounging today but I did work with wood all day.

Scrounged 5 ducks (should have limited at 6 but **** happens.)

Then I rebuilt the transom on the boat.

Then I put the new floorboards in the sauna. I had been using a patch of plywood since last summer. I need to do the left 2/3 of the floor next year. Put in a temp patch on the bad part over there for now. 








Now it’s beer 30.


----------



## Haywire

Been burning these chunks of old stump wood I scrounged up. Burn nice and hot and last a long time. Waste nothing.




Was a real dry summer, still waiting for our first rain in 4 months now. Even my crick dried up.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Been burning these chunks of old stump wood I scrounged up. Burn nice and hot and last a long time. Waste nothing.
> View attachment 860533
> View attachment 860534
> 
> 
> Was a real dry summer, still waiting for our first rain in 4 months now. Even my crick dried up.
> View attachment 860535


Those stumps burn great when loaded with sap!


----------



## muad

No scrounging today, just yard work and I used the 346xp to widen my trail that leads to the woods. It was getting tough to get the f350 down there. 

Tuned the 262xp and put a newer chain on it and gave it a quick file. Touched up the chain on the 254xp as well. Getting these two and my ms361 ready for tomorrow. The FIL needs firewood bad for this season, so I told him to come on over. I've still got quite a few dead standing ash trees he can use. I plan to maybe fell a couple honey locust and some red oak for next year's season. I have a feeling most of the dead ash will be gone in the next couple years. So, I need to start seasoning some other hardwoods. 

I'm self taught on filing, and have been free-handing for years. Never have posted pics before of my filing work. How's it look to you all? I always seem to throw good chips, and my chains last a good while. I'll usually touch them up before going out each time, just to make sure they're top notch. I hate cutting with a dull chain.


----------



## sean donato

Looks just as good, if not better, then I can do.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Looks just as good, if not better, then I can do.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## djg james

Old subject, but I've been down awhile waiting on a new modem. someone mentioned that some hydros are light weight and can't pull anything. Such is mine. The manual says not to pull anything and is restricted on hillsides. Since mine is on it's last leg, leaking oil out the muffler, I drilled out the pin hole and attached a 2" ball. I also drilled out a Unistrut coupler plate and attached it so I could pull my cart as well as my log splitter.


----------



## djg james

Haven't been to the log yard for a while, but i recently picked up a load of cherry for smoking. Today I found some Mulberry that I couldn't pass up. I recently blew a trailer tire hauling a brush hog 100 miles. Luckily 10 miles from home and only going 45 mph at the time. Put on the spare without any trouble. I knew both tires had sidewall cracks, but I never got new tires because normally I was only driving two miles for firewood. The point is, I split the load of Mulberry up between my truck and trailer to take some of the load of the last bad tire. Heavy stuff.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Rented a chipper to help friends clear their driveway. Steve had a stroke 5-6 years ago and can get around the house ok, but uses a chair outside. They have 30 acres and their drive is over 1000’. We had filled two 8’ pickup loads of chips and I was pushing old rotted logs back into the bush with the loader, looked around and my wife was sitting on the driveway. Drove over, and one shoe was off, and she was holding her left wrist. Pulled over and she said, “ I think I broke my wrist.” Where she was working the drive had a 3-4” lip and she turned her ankle and went down on her left hand. That was about 3:30, got home about 9:30 in a cast. While I was going to get my truck to take her to the hospital she called our son to come get her, told me to keep working. She has to go see a surgeon Monday to make sure everything is set right. Hoping they don’t need to put in screws. Well, gotta get back over and finish at Steve’s house.


Always bad to hear of some one getting hurt. A wife getting hurt just seems that much worse. Hoping for fast healing


----------



## Ryan A

@ maud

Low kickback chain with the bent over rakers...”safety chain”. Save them
For dirty wood or stump cuts.

I personally run Stihl yellow chain on my husky’s. Much better.


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> @ maud
> 
> Low kickback chain with the bent over rakers...”safety chain”. Save them
> For dirty wood or stump cuts.
> 
> I personally run Stihl yellow chain on my husky’s. Much better.



Thanks for the tip. I plan to snag some Stihl RS for my 20" saws. I picked up two of these chains for cheap, didn't know they were safety chains. They throw pretty good chips. Husqvarna H80-072G is the model. 

The only other chain I have for 20" 3/8 is still green (RM3??). I never knew about the yellow until I found you guys. The one dealer I used to go to always handed me that when I'd ask for a new chain. 

I think the Husqvarna chain with the folded over rackers cuts better than the Stihl green.


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> . I picked up two of these chains for cheap, didn't know they were safety chains. They throw pretty good chips.


‘Low kick back’; not ‘safety’. They will still cut your leg off if you get careless. 

Throwing ‘pretty good chips’ is what matters. 

Called ‘Vanguard’ chain by Oregon, who also made the Husqvarna version. Several threads and posts on it here on A.S.

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

@muad. Chain looks good from here. Depending on how dirty your wood is or not you may want to take a look at the Stihl RM chain. Supposedly won't lose it's edge as fast in dirty wood. Several threads over the years here on the subject. @Philbert?


----------



## svk

As far as safety chain goes, Vanguard is the best cutting of the group. Adjusting the rakers by hand isn’t fun though.


----------



## MustangMike

In clean, green wood Stihl RS (yellow) is awesome. Also, Stihl chain generally has the hardest shell and stays sharp longer, though some say they can make other brands sharper.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> In clean, green wood Stihl RS (yellow) is awesome. Also, Stihl chain generally has the hardest shell and stays sharp longer, though some say they can make other brands sharper.


That’s all I use. When I first got my MS 290 I was never so disappointed in a saw. When I bought my first chain he handed me a green box. I asked if he had anything more aggressive? He handed me a yellow box. For 15 years or so it lives on the back of my truck. Before that most of my saws were 404, or the 3/8 chains were cut for us by a shop that knew it was for commercial use, so I had no experience with home owner designed chain. The term safety chain is an oxymoron, as Phibert said, it will still cut you in half, just a little slower.


----------



## muad

Thanks for the feedback everyone, looks like I'll be ordering some chains here shortly from my favorite dealer.


----------



## muad

Waiting on the FIL and crew to show up for some firewood processing. Have a few scary dead standing ones I want to fell today. Say a prayer for us please. 

The wife started some chili over the fire. I can't wait to smash some with some corn bread. 




I hope y'all have a blessed day!!


----------



## svk

I’m torn between Stihl RS and Oregon LGX as my favorite chain. I also have Oregon EXL but haven’t cut enough with that yet. Haven’t had the chance to try the Husky X-cut. 

Stihl cuts well holds an edge longer than anything else. But it’s a bear to hand file, especially if you rock it. 

LGX sharpens nicely with a file and lasts decently long. Maybe a bit faster cutting when really really sharp.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I’m torn between Stihl RS and Oregon LGX as my favorite chain. I also have Oregon EXL but haven’t cut enough with that yet. Haven’t had the chance to try the Husky X-cut.
> 
> Stihl cuts well holds an edge longer than anything else. But it’s a bear to hand file, especially if you rock it.
> 
> LGX sharpens nicely with a file and lasts decently long. Maybe a bit faster cutting when really really sharp.



I was going to try the X cut as well. I think what I'll do is get three different options, the RS, X-Cut, and maybe the EXL or LGX and run them and file them and see what Iike. I'm assuming any will be an improvement over the Vanguard chain I've been running; which I'm actually quite happy with. It files very easy and seems to last a decent amount of time. 

Then again, maybe that's because I've never had a really good chain LOL.


----------



## panolo

I run a ton of stihl rs chain and it is great. Hard, holds an edge long time, and cuts like a banshee. However, I have about 6 X Cut chains and I like them more. Seem to hold an edge longer in the wood I cut. Don't be shy about trying them. Kinda 1A and 1B for me.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I was going to try the X cut as well. I think what I'll do is get three different options, the RS, X-Cut, and maybe the EXL or LGX and run them and file them and see what Iike. I'm assuming any will be an improvement over the Vanguard chain I've been running; which I'm actually quite happy with. It files very easy and seems to last a decent amount of time.
> 
> Then again, maybe that's because I've never had a really good chain LOL.


Being full chiseled helps the Vanguard a lot. It’s more the dynamics of grinding the depth gauges than anything that turns people off to it. 

I’ve had a couple loops of EXL. One felt just like LGX. The other one cut slower almost like the rakers weren’t down far enough from the factory. But that happens to many brands of chain occasionally.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I’m torn between Stihl RS and Oregon LGX as my favorite chain. I also have Oregon EXL but haven’t cut enough with that yet. Haven’t had the chance to try the Husky X-cut.
> 
> Stihl cuts well holds an edge longer than anything else. But it’s a bear to hand file, especially if you rock it.
> 
> LGX sharpens nicely with a file and lasts decently long. Maybe a bit faster cutting when really really sharp.


Lately I've been running a lot more lgx chain, the stihl RS price jumped at the dealer, so the lgx just was the next best option imo. Havent tried any husqy x cut yet. If I rock a chain (last week it was actually a screw) I just set the chain to the side and toss another on. Save it for the grinder when I get home.


----------



## djg james

Looks like the EXL is a full chisel? Never used one. always semi-chisel. What gauge are your bars. Years ago when I got the 038, the dealer put on a 20" (72 DL) 0.063 bar. I have a half dozen new chains and several half worn ones I'm trying to use up. So I probably won't be switching anytime soon. I later bought a 24" (84 DL) bar of the same gauge. I only have one or two of those chains and I want to use the 24" bar on the 046 once I get it up and running. Would you down-size to an 0.050 gauge for that one? I do plan to do a little milling (small logs) with that saw so would it be better to stick with the stiffer 0.063 bar?


----------



## sean donato

I have 3/8" 0.050 ga on everything but the 36" bar, that's 0.064" ga. Even my husqy small mount (346xp) runs 0.050" never really understood why the need for so many gauges on a 3/8" chain. 0.050 means I can run, husqy, oregon, or stihl chain, and can have it at any local store if I need in a pinch.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Looks like the EXL is a full chisel? Never used one. always semi-chisel. What gauge are your bars. Years ago when I got the 038, the dealer put on a 20" (72 DL) 0.063 bar. I have a half dozen new chains and several half worn ones I'm trying to use up. So I probably won't be switching anytime soon. I later bought a 24" (84 DL) bar of the same gauge. I only have one or two of those chains and I want to use the 24" bar on the 046 once I get it up and running. Would you down-size to an 0.050 gauge for that one? I do plan to do a little milling (small logs) with that saw so would it be better to stick with the stiffer 0.063 bar?


Correct, full chisel. I use .050 on everything except I have two long bars with .063. 

Larger gauge bars aren’t stiffer. Larger gauge chains are beneficial on longer bars because they oil a little better though. I don’t think it’s noticeable below a 28” bar.


----------



## svk

Ran out of gas in the duck boat this morning and had to scrounge up some oil this morning. 

Didn’t want to crack the 1980’s vintage Quicksilver because I only needed 8 oz so I ended up using sone of the open bottle and some of the Mag2 oil. 

I’ll fill up the plastic jug again from my bulk gallons.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Since we’re talking about chains, I just ordered three of these for my saw. Same thing I’ve used in the past, they work really well. 

STIHL 3/8 chain 36 inch bar 114 drivers .050 gauge full chisel full skip RSLFK


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Since we’re talking about chains, I just ordered three of these for my saw. Same thing I’ve used in the past, they work really well.
> 
> STIHL 3/8 chain 36 inch bar 114 drivers .050 gauge full chisel full skip RSLFK


Where do you guys order from? I like sthil chain but most I’ve found are about double the price of Oregon chain.


----------



## Haywire

I'm a new convert to Stihl chain. Used mostly Oregon in the past, but definitely like the chain from zee fatherland better. Local saw shop sells it for $1./bar inch.
buy 2 get the third 1/2 price.


----------



## Logger nate

Took a load of wood to moms today to finish filling her wood shed. Might be burning more consistently now 
Not sure what that white stuff is 
Been 4 months sense the last snow, guess it’s time. Don’t move here!


----------



## svk

Here’s the scrounge for the weekend. Looks like at least two meals of bacon wrapped duck are on the menu for the week. 



Topped off the pint bottles. This is the last of 24 gallons I bought when I worked at the marine dealership in 2000. Certainly some of this oil went through saws before I knew better.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> I'm a new convert to Stihl chain. Used mostly Oregon in the past, but definitely like the chain from zee fatherland better. Local saw shop sells it for $1./bar inch.
> buy 2 get the third 1/2 price.


That’s pretty good, most I’ve seen has been around $40+ for 32”. Madsens has been $25 for Oregon, if you buy 2 at a time.


----------



## svk

I have never seen the 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 deals up here for Stihl chain. Always retail, take it or leave it. 

Dsell on here has great prices on Oregon chain.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Where do you guys order from? I like sthil chain but most I’ve found are about double the price of Oregon chain.



I ordered from eBay. And that is the lowest price in a Google search, I just checked. That price I put includes shipping, so it’s more if you only buy one. They increased the shipping for additional quantity, but not much.

Ive only used Stihl chains on my Stihl saws. I use Oregon on my little Homelite.


----------



## muad

We didn't get a lot of wood, was hoping to fill my F350 for him also. Blew a break line on it while I was in the woods, so we just filled his ranger and trailer. Should last him a good while. 







Now it's time to finally have some chili.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I have never seen the 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 deals up here for Stihl chain. Always retail, take it or leave it.
> 
> Dsell on here has great prices on Oregon chain.


I feel for all you guys. I must have the best Stihl dealer in the country. Discounts on new saws and buy 2 get one free on chains all year long.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> I feel for all you guys. I must have the best Stihl dealer in the country. Discounts on new saws and buy 2 get one free on chains all year long.


Can't be that good of a dealer, he sells Stihl.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I feel for all you guys. I must have the best Stihl dealer in the country. Discounts on new saws and buy 2 get one free on chains all year long.


That’s really something to get deals on saws. I shudder at the thought of paying retail for Stihl anything. 

One place around here is 30 dollars less on nearly a thousand dollar saw. I asked the other place if they’d price match cause they other guy was less. He yells at me “THEY CAN’T DO THAT!” Ok then.


----------



## sean donato

We got a few stihl dealers around here, cant say if they would give a discount on a saw, but, most have some sort of chain "special" every now and then. Still (normally) cheaper off the interweb.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Lately I've been running a lot more lgx chain, the stihl RS price jumped at the dealer, so the lgx just was the next best option imo. Havent tried any husqy x cut yet. If I rock a chain (last week it was actually a screw) I just set the chain to the side and toss another on. Save it for the grinder when I get home.


I've got to check my Stihl dealer. They have a buy one get one policy. I thought they might be marking the first one up to make up for the free one. Then i needed a 20" chain for my MS 290 on a Sunday. Southern States charged $3 more for the single, than my dealer charged for the two for one deal. i definitly get my 25" and 36' chains there.


----------



## JustJeff

Honestly, how many cord do you have to cut to wear out a chain? My Stihl dealer does the buy one get one half price deal all year. I have good chains on all the saws and new ones in the box unused. Probably cut 10 full cord with the one on the ms460. Hand file every couple hours while cutting, careful to avoid rocks. Bet I cut another 10-15 cord before swapping to the half price chain.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Minor customer mod . . . 




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

A Stihl chain will last a very long time if you do not rock them, and I'm very careful (not that I never find anything in the wood), but most times I don't do major damage.

An 063 bar is not stiffer than a 050 bar. The bars are the same thickness, just the chain groove is wider on the 063. As SVK says, it may oil a tad better, but it is hard to tell the difference.


----------



## muad

Thinking of selling the MS241, or the 346xpne. Torn on which to keep. 

Told the mrs I'd sell one after snagging the 262xp. Which, I ran for a few today bucking up a decent sized dead ash. It seemed to run really good. It felt like the MS361 had faster chain speed and was dumping the chips out faster, but looking at the video the wife took for me, they both ran well against each other. The MS361 was consistent at about 14 seconds for each cut, where as the 262xp went 15, 14, then 13 seconds. I think I need to work on the 262's carb tuning a bit, as it felt a little rich. Thought I heard it 4stroke in the wood on the 15 seconds cut. I also think it needs ported  

I will say, I think the Binford 254 would smoke them both! I should have ran it, as it was in the truck (that's my main felling/bucking saw now). Next time.


----------



## MustangMike

Replaced my hot water heater today, had to shut it down last night when I discovered the rug was soaked downstairs!

I wish, just once, a new sink or hot water heater (etc) would go in exactly as the previous one, but it never happens. Had to shorten the water lines 1.5" and the vent 2", but I guess that beats the heck out of trying to make them longer!

Put new tape on the water line hook ups, but re used the old plumbing, and even though I made them pretty darn tight they seeped! Had to re-tighten them both several times to make them stop, was afraid I was going to break something they got so tight, but they are dry now! What a PITA!

I guess new fittings would have saved me some time … but hey … I'm a scrounger!!! And my 35 year old solder, flux and torch all still worked!!! The torch may have only been 25 years old, but I was surprised it still had juice!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I never figured out why people want to heat hot water. It’s already hot. I call mine a cold water heater.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I've got to check my Stihl dealer. They have a buy one get one policy. I thought they might be marking the first one up to make up for the free one. Then i needed a 20" chain for my MS 290 on a Sunday. Southern States charged $3 more for the single, than my dealer charged for the two for one deal. i definitly get my 25" and 36' chains there.


A few years ago i asked several dealers about chain deals. Most told me it was when Stihl authorized it for specials sale and stuff. I asked my dealer how he could do buy 2 get 1 year round and he said Stihl left it up to the dealer. I though maybe my dealer might mark up his chains but when checking other dealers he was in line or cheaper than others.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> A few years ago i asked several dealers about chain deals. Most told me it was when Stihl authorized it for specials sale and stuff. I asked my dealer how he could do buy 2 get 1 year round and he said Stihl left it up to the dealer. I though maybe my dealer might mark up his chains but when checking other dealers he was in line or cheaper than others.


I think it depends on the dealer, I wish I lived out on the other side of town. That dealer seemed to do better all around for price. 


JustJeff said:


> Honestly, how many cord do you have to cut to wear out a chain? My Stihl dealer does the buy one get one half price deal all year. I have good chains on all the saws and new ones in the box unused. Probably cut 10 full cord with the one on the ms460. Hand file every couple hours while cutting, careful to avoid rocks. Bet I cut another 10-15 cord before swapping to the half price chain.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Depends on what happens. I often end up helping friends and family take trees down, and it seems a lot of the trees were part of an old fence row. Just last monday, I was up at the neighbors helping buck up logs. He had marked all the trees that came off the property line, that had signs on them. I still ended up taking out 2 chains on my 390xp, and one one my 562xp. It just happens. For some reason it seems his trees had use as targets for years as well. I've hit bullets (doesnt do much dammage) arrow heads, (both practice and an odd broad head) rocks in crotches, gate hinges. So I need to keep more then one extra chain on hand. Normally I notice when I hit right away. So the damage is minimal. But I've wrecked several chains in the same day, helping him out. He always pays for new chains, and I do my best to salvage the the "rocked" chains. Of you dont run into that, then likely the chain should last a good long time.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> I think it depends on the dealer, I wish I lived out on the other side of town. That dealer seemed to do better all around for price.
> 
> Depends on what happens. I often end up helping friends and family take trees down, and it seems a lot of the trees were part of an old fence row. Just last monday, I was up at the neighbors helping buck up logs. He had marked all the trees that came off the property line, that had signs on them. I still ended up taking out 2 chains on my 390xp, and one one my 562xp. It just happens. For some reason it seems his trees had use as targets for years as well. I've hit bullets (doesnt do much dammage) arrow heads, (both practice and an odd broad head) rocks in crotches, gate hinges. So I need to keep more then one extra chain on hand. Normally I notice when I hit right away. So the damage is minimal. But I've wrecked several chains in the same day, helping him out. He always pays for new chains, and I do my best to salvage the the "rocked" chains. Of you don't run into that, then likely the chain should last a good long time.


I help out a couple farmers on their fence rows, cut every thing above fence height, flush the stump below fence, and throw the stump on the burn pile. She asked me if I wanted to metal detect her yard, the house was built in 1906. I said NO. She said why? I said you are a farmer, you burry every thing you can't burn. Then she asked why I didn't cut down a 6' stump I'd left? I pointed to the crotch right at eye level and there was a horse shoe sticking out of it. She chuckled. Then I said if you can't burry it, burn it, you hang it on a tree limb. I thought she was going to roll down the hill laughing!


----------



## djg james

Last time I went out I switched to another partially used chain. The previous one I had posted about was improperly ground (by me) and would glide on top of the wood. The new chain made a big difference. Went right through the wood and the saw didn't heat up. The only problem I noticed was one side of the chain was hard to hand file. The file wouldn't dig in on those teeth and the file wouldn't cut. It was like the teeth were hardened. The other side was fine. Weird.
Has anyone used something like this:








5 Pc 7/32" Diamond Chainsaw Sharpener Burr Stone File 1453 Power Rotary Tool | eBay


Good for Craftsman Black and Decker or other Rotary Tool. Do you need your item quicker than that?. We would love to be given the opportunity to work with you to resolve any problem you may have.



www.ebay.com




Are the diamond burrs better than the regular stones?


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> I help out a couple farmers on their fence rows, cut every thing above fence height, flush the stump below fence, and throw the stump on the burn pile. She asked me if I wanted to metal detect her yard, the house was built in 1906. I said NO. She said why? I said you are a farmer, you burry every thing you can't burn. Then she asked why I didn't cut down a 6' stump I'd left? I pointed to the crotch right at eye level and there was a horse shoe sticking out of it. She chuckled. Then I said if you can't burry it, burn it, you hang it on a tree limb. I thought she was going to roll down the hill laughing!


This guy inherited his woods... his grandad was an Interesting man from what I've heard, and i would imagine he did much the same as your farmers. He(neighbor) wants to burn everything in the furnace. So as long as he buys the chains, I'll cut it for him. Right before he got the property, there were loggers in. They left a lot of logs lay in piles. I think they stopped from his, grandad passing away. I have 3 more piles to help him with. Then I should be in the clear for a wile. Cheers.


djg james said:


> Last time I went out I switched to another partially used chain. The previous one I had posted about was improperly ground (by me) and would glide on top of the wood. The new chain made a big difference. Went right through the wood and the saw didn't heat up. The only problem I noticed was one side of the chain was hard to hand file. The file wouldn't dig in on those teeth and the file wouldn't cut. It was like the teeth were hardened. The other side was fine. Weird.
> Has anyone used something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pc 7/32" Diamond Chainsaw Sharpener Burr Stone File 1453 Power Rotary Tool | eBay
> 
> 
> Good for Craftsman Black and Decker or other Rotary Tool. Do you need your item quicker than that?. We would love to be given the opportunity to work with you to resolve any problem you may have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the diamond burrs better than the regular stones?


The cutters may have work hardened( just a guess) what kind if files are you using? I've not used any diamond cutters, or files for a chain. Normally I hit them with a save edge brand file. If that isnt doing it to the chain grinder i go.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> A few years ago i asked several dealers about chain deals. Most told me it was when Stihl authorized it for specials sale and stuff. I asked my dealer how he could do buy 2 get 1 year round and he said Stihl left it up to the dealer. I though maybe my dealer might mark up his chains but when checking other dealers he was in line or cheaper than others.


I think the ones blaming Stihl corporate are just copping out.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Honestly, how many cord do you have to cut to wear out a chain? My Stihl dealer does the buy one get one half price deal all year. I have good chains on all the saws and new ones in the box unused. Probably cut 10 full cord with the one on the ms460. Hand file every couple hours while cutting, careful to avoid rocks. Bet I cut another 10-15 cord before swapping to the half price chain.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


To wear out a Stihl chain, cutting clean wood and hand filing as needed, you definitely could get into triple digits. 

I once cut 7 cords of mixed species from aspen and balsam on the soft end to red maple and birch on the high end with Stihl RS without a sharpening. Finally rocked it or would have cut more.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> ....The cutters may have work hardened( just a guess) what kind if files are you using? I've not used any diamond cutters, or files for a chain. Normally I hit them with a save edge brand file. If that isnt doing it to the chain grinder i go.


I don't know the brand, either from the farm store or Bailey's. Same file used on the previous chain and worked fine. Guessing it's hardened too, but why not both sides. The grinding stones are used in a dremel like tool since I don't have a chain grinder.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Last time I went out I switched to another partially used chain. The previous one I had posted about was improperly ground (by me) and would glide on top of the wood. The new chain made a big difference. Went right through the wood and the saw didn't heat up. The only problem I noticed was one side of the chain was hard to hand file. The file wouldn't dig in on those teeth and the file wouldn't cut. It was like the teeth were hardened. The other side was fine. Weird.
> Has anyone used something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pc 7/32" Diamond Chainsaw Sharpener Burr Stone File 1453 Power Rotary Tool | eBay
> 
> 
> Good for Craftsman Black and Decker or other Rotary Tool. Do you need your item quicker than that?. We would love to be given the opportunity to work with you to resolve any problem you may have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the diamond burrs better than the regular stones?


Over the years i have encountered an odd link that the file seemed to glide across. Always on Stihl chain.


----------



## MustangMike

On the hand held 12V grinders, the stones that come with them are absolute crap and worthless, you will be lucky to get one good sharpening from them.

The EZ Lap diamond stones are a thousand times better, last a long time and do a good job. I used them a lot before I got into square file, and was milling the post and beam for the upstate cabin. They transform your 12V into a very useful tool.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Using a dremel to sharpen, found stones would remove more material faster. But did not last anywhere near as long or produce a smooth finish. That being said, what do I know? I run Husqvarna saws.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> I don't know the brand, either from the farm store or Bailey's. Same file used on the previous chain and worked fine. Guessing it's hardened too, but why not both sides. The grinding stones are used in a dremel like tool since I don't have a chain grinder.



Am no expert, but what scares me away from using grinders is heat. I used to take my chains to the other local stihl dealer (not my favorite one I always post about), and when I'd get them back, they would dull really fast in dry, dead ash. I wasn't hitting the dirt or anything either. I showed one of their freshly sharpened chains to my buddy, a millwright, and he saw the issue right away. The cutters had a blueish discoloration to them, which he said was fault of whomever was grinding on them, letting them get hot which changed the temper. He turned me onto hand filing freehand. Haven't had a chain sharpened by anyone since, save one I rocked pretty good and was too much for my limited filling skills to fix.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm referring to these, not really dremels. They also used to be a lot cheaper! They also seem to be re branded with several names.

The stone that comes with them is near useless.









Granberg (12 Volt) Grind-N-Joint Hand Held Chain Grinder


A truly portable chain saw chain grinder. No need to take the chain off. High speed, lightweight, and easy to use! This powerful hand held sharpener can be powered by a car or truck battery right in the woods. Built-in degree angle marks and adjustable height plate help sharpen to perfection...




www.baileysonline.com


----------



## muad

What do y'all think is a fair price for a lightly used 241 with three chains (two are new in the box yellow label stihl)?? A guy on facistbook is wanting one, and I'm thinking I can get more out of my 241 than my 346xp. Plus, I think I like the 346 a little better, and parts will be much easier to source in years to come. 

Sorry for asking this here. FWIW, I think I have a little over $600 invested in that saw with everything included (extra chains, etc.). Has maybe 4-5 tanks through it, maybe a tad more. I don't pay that close attention. LOL.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I'm referring to these, not really dremels. They also used to be a lot cheaper! They also seem to be re branded with several names.
> 
> The stone that comes with them is near useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granberg (12 Volt) Grind-N-Joint Hand Held Chain Grinder
> 
> 
> A truly portable chain saw chain grinder. No need to take the chain off. High speed, lightweight, and easy to use! This powerful hand held sharpener can be powered by a car or truck battery right in the woods. Built-in degree angle marks and adjustable height plate help sharpen to perfection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baileysonline.com



I need to get some stones for my dremel, just for fixing rocked links from hitting metal, etc.


----------



## MustangMike

It is easy to use these (with the diamond stones) w/o over heating your chains. If the teeth need lots of work, just go through the whole chain a few times instead of grinding endlessly on the tooth. The little guide that comes on them is very useful once set up correctly.

Touch ups go very fast. Just put a stump vice on the bar and never remove the chain from the saw, works great!

I do one side at a time, lock the chain and do 3 or 4 teeth, then move to the next section, then do the other side. Goes very fast and works very well.


----------



## MustangMike

These work very well and last a long time.









Eze-Lap Diamond Grinding Stones with Threaded Shaft


Eze-Lap grinding stones use diamond impregnated particles fused on the surface of stainless steel shafts. These are usually used for sharpening carbide chain, but some prefer them on standard chainsaw chain because they don't change shape like standard grinding stones. The 1/8" shafts are...




www.baileysonline.com


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Am no expert, but what scares me away from using grinders is heat. I used to take my chains to the other local stihl dealer (not my favorite one I always post about), and when I'd get them back, they would dull really fast in dry, dead ash. I wasn't hitting the dirt or anything either. I showed one of their freshly sharpened chains to my buddy, a millwright, and he saw the issue right away. The cutters had a blueish discoloration to them, which he said was fault of whomever was grinding on them, letting them get hot which changed the temper. He turned me onto hand filing freehand. Haven't had a chain sharpened by anyone since, save one I rocked pretty good and was too much for my limited filling skills to fix.


I'm very careful not to over heat the cutters on the grinder. I messed up a few to learn not to do it. Your friend was absolutely right. Took the temper right out if the cutter. Even on really bad chains, I'll spin them around several times and take small passes with the grinder. This far it's been working well for me. I normally just hand file wile cutting. Every so often ill pull a chain and grind it to reset my angle, then go back to hand file again. Seems to work well for the most part.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> The previous one I had posted about was improperly ground (by me) and would glide on top of the wood. . . The file wouldn't dig in on those teeth and the file wouldn't cut. It was like the teeth were hardened.





muad said:


> Am no expert, but what scares me away from using grinders is heat. . . . The cutters had a blueish discoloration to them, which he said was fault of whomever was grinding on them . .


Overheating the cutters until they change colors usually hardens them (_'grinder hardening'_) due to the quick cooling of the small surface area in air. This usually is only a surface effect that you can carefully grind through, allowing the cutters to be filed again.



sean donato said:


> I'm very careful not to over heat the cutters on the grinder. I messed up a few to learn not to do it.


Grinding is a skill, just like sharpening with a file or anything else: _grinders don't ruin chains - people (with grinders) do! _ In fairness, I have posted many photos of chains ruined by people with files. When someone gets a new tool (bench grinder, Dremel, etc.) I encourage them to practice on some scrap chains first. With the bench grinders, dressing the wheels frequently to expose fresh abrasives is very important to avoid overheating.



MustangMike said:


> The EZ Lap diamond stones are a thousand times better, last a long time and do a good job.


Left Coast Supplies (of blessed memory) used to offer ABN/CBN stones for the rotary grinders that maintained their shape. Someone said that they are still available through someone in Europe, but I don't know who or where.

Philbert


----------



## moresnow

A guy on facistbook is wanting one
[/QUOTE]

Now that right there is funny


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> That’s really something to get deals on saws. I shudder at the thought of paying retail for Stihl anything. One place around here is 30 dollars less on nearly a thousand dollar saw. I asked the other place if they’d price match cause they other guy was less. He yells at me “THEY CAN’T DO THAT!” Ok then.



When I bought my 661, the dealer took $200 Aussie pesos off the retail = 10% off. I didn't ask him to. I think he thought they were overpriced as they were. 



muad said:


> What do y'all think is a fair price for a lightly used 241 with three chains (two are new in the box yellow label stihl)?? A guy on facistbook is wanting one, and I'm thinking I can get more out of my 241 than my 346xp. Plus, I think I like the 346 a little better, and parts will be much easier to source in years to come.



I can't help you with selling your 241 and I also can't compare it to the 346. I haven't used a 241 stock, I got mine new and ported by Randy and I would _never _let it go. Possibly a ported 346 would be as good, I don't know, but I love my ported 241 (I mean, Cowgirl's ported 241). I don't think that 'getting parts' should really come into it unless you're planning on straight gassing it or running over it with your truck.


----------



## MustangMike

I'll bet parts will be available for a long time. My brother really likes his 241 also, but he won't let me touch it (for mods) as he says he likes how quite it is!

But, since he ran my ported 462s, he has to have one! He even let go of his old 460 to obtain it!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> What do y'all think is a fair price for a lightly used 241 with three chains (two are new in the box yellow label stihl)?? A guy on facistbook is wanting one, and I'm thinking I can get more out of my 241 than my 346xp. Plus, I think I like the 346 a little better, and parts will be much easier to source in years to come.
> 
> Sorry for asking this here. FWIW, I think I have a little over $600 invested in that saw with everything included (extra chains, etc.). Has maybe 4-5 tanks through it, maybe a tad more. I don't pay that close attention. LOL.


I think I sold my mint 241, with three bars and six chains for $475.

IMO, great move to keep the 346. Ported 346=best limbing saw ever.


----------



## MustangMike

I think he is selling the 241 to keep an unported 262.

Also, I think a ported 261 Ver II will give a 346 a good run for it's money, and never needs tuning!


----------



## H-Ranch

I was driving on a private road when I spotted them. I stopped. There were 4 ash rounds just off to the side. Checked to see that the coast was clear. I quickly loaded them in the back of the Jeep and drove directly home. OK, so I'm making it sound more nefarious than it was... it was my road and the rounds were the forks that my neighbor said I could have after helping him split and haul the straight pieces up to his porch last night. He was just starting when I drove past yesterday so I asked if he wanted help and he said sure in a neighborly kind of way that meant he didn't need help but would enjoy the company anyway. Honestly about the toughest splitting ash I can recall. Threw a couple of locust chunks on to to finish the load.


Did the rest of the locust the other night. 


And a few pine rounds for shoulder season before that. 


And swept off the FIL's trailer to return on Sunday. That tiny thing at the top of the pic is a wheelbarrow full of chips.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think he is selling the 241 to keep an unported 262.


The 262 is pushing one saw out of the stable, and the choices to sell were 346 and 241



MustangMike said:


> Also, I think a ported 261 Ver II will give a 346 a good run for it's money, and never needs tuning!


Most certainly power wise but not handling? IMO the 346 and 550V1 are (were) the greatest limbing saws ever made. The 550v2 has more power but more weight.


----------



## MustangMike

About the handling … I guess it is kinda like felt vibrations … just move your left hand about 1/2" to the right ...

I know, I know, all about inboard and outboard clutches … and I really thought I was missing something … till I read a story about one of Husky's top guys in that evergreen limbing competition … and he choose to use one of their saws with an inboard clutch!!!

IMO, it is all about personal preference!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> The 262 is pushing one saw out of the stable, and the choices to sell were 346 and 241



Bingo. Actually, originally I was planning to sell the 361, but man I just love that dang saw. LOL. I then thought about selling the 346xp, then the guy on FB posted about wanting a 241 and I figured I could get more $ out of it. I have about $600 in mine, with the extra chains I bought. I don't think I could sell it for $475. Although, that's probably a fair price for both parties. 

I'm torn. I don't have to sell any saws, but I told the wife I would. I used gun money for the 262, which was supposed to go towards a rifle I have on layaway with a buddy. I have a thing for WW2 weapons  

I appreciate everyones feedback.


----------



## MustangMike

Selling good saws (of either brand) that are NLA often turns out to be a mistake! Ditto guns.

I once traded several used guns to get a new one I wanted … and I have regretting getting rid of one of the used ones ever since, and my infatuation with the new gun/caliber was short lived! My Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 has replaced it as my primary hunting rifle.


----------



## muad

Speaking of the 262. I took several of the saws to my work bench (tailgate, LOL), and cleaned them up, touched up the chains, pulled the plugs, checked cylinders/pistons, etc. 

The 262 is amazingly clean, but it was pretty dirty. Cleaned her all up, but then found this:



Is that normal? If not, is it rings? She had plenty if compression, dealer said 140+. The rest of the piston looks perfect, and the cylinder from the plug hole looks perfect as well. 




Also, this a KS marking? 



Lastly, here are a few of her after being cleaned up with some WD40. 












Pulled the plug, and she was running rich. Leaned her out some, and she seems to be running well. Need more time in wood with her. 

All of these beauties got cleaned up today.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Selling good saws (of either brand) that are NLA often turns out to be a mistake! Ditto guns.
> 
> I once traded several used guns to get a new one I wanted … and I have regretting getting rid of one of the used ones ever since, and my infatuation with the new gun/caliber was short lived! My Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 has replaced it as my primary hunting rifle.



Wise words for sure. 

I went through a phase with Glock pistols, I must have had eight or nine of them at one time.Thankfully I got over that phase. 1911s FTW! LOL. Glocks are great, I just shoot 1911s, CZ, and others with JMB's grip angle better.


----------



## MustangMike

That is the KS marking, and I really like their stuff. My 10 mm 044 has original KS P+C.

I would not be concerned with that discoloration, it is likely from being a little too rich (which you noted) or using an inferior 2 stroke oil. It should not cause you any problems.


----------



## MustangMike

A tune up on a saw (air filter, fuel filter + plug) can make a surprising difference in performance. Over time, an air filter can get plugged up with fines that do not come out when you clean them.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> That is the KS marking, and I really like their stuff. My 10 mm 044 has original KS P+C.
> 
> I would not be concerned with that discoloration, it is likely from being a little too rich (which you noted) or using an inferior 2 stroke oil. It should not cause you any problems.



Awesome man. Thanks, I was concerned for a minute as I've never seen that before.

ETA: Speaking of oil, a while back I picked up some of the Husqvarna synthetic stuff in the silver jug. Previously, I always ran Stihl High Performance (orange jug).


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> I was driving on a private road when I spotted them. I stopped. There were 4 ash rounds just off to the side. Checked to see that the coast was clear. I quickly loaded them in the back of the Jeep and drove directly home. OK, so I'm making it sound more nefarious than it was... it was my road and the rounds were the forks that my neighbor said I could have after helping him split and haul the straight pieces up to his porch last night. He was just starting when I drove past yesterday so I asked if he wanted help and he said sure in a neighborly kind of way that meant he didn't need help but would enjoy the company anyway. Honestly about the toughest splitting ash I can recall. Threw a couple of locust chunks on to to finish the load.
> View attachment 860925
> 
> Did the rest of the locust the other night.
> View attachment 860926
> 
> And a few pine rounds for shoulder season before that.
> View attachment 860927
> 
> And swept off the FIL's trailer to return on Sunday. That tiny thing at the top of the pic is a wheelbarrow full of chips.
> View attachment 860928



I love the way black locust splits! The torsional rigidity of that stuff is amazing as well. When I was splitting the 5 cubes of locust I picked up last year, a wafer thin slice split off in addition to the two halves. It was prolly 14 inches long and four inches wide but very thin and it was virtually untwistable. 



muad said:


> I'm torn. I don't have to sell any saws, but I told the wife I would.



You won't make that mistake again. Rookie error


----------



## farmer steve

@JustJeff. Happy Birthday buddy. Hope ya have a good one.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> @JustJeff. Happy Birthday buddy. Hope ya have a good one.



HBD!!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Wise words for sure.
> 
> I went through a phase with Glock pistols, I must have had eight or nine of them at one time.Thankfully I got over that phase. 1911s FTW! LOL. Glocks are great, I just shoot 1911s, CZ, and others with JMB's grip angle better.


I love the feel of Glock but the one I have now that’s horribly inaccurate and has fixed sights.


----------



## svk

Mike is right about the buildup. Ran rich with low quality oil. 

I’ve heard Stihl oil causes buildup. I normally run Husky grey bottle or Maxima K2. I know the Husky oil is good stuff because my nephew works at the facility that tests oil for Husqvarna.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Mike is right about the buildup. Ran rich with low quality oil.
> 
> I’ve heard Stihl oil causes buildup. I normally run Husky grey bottle or Maxims K2. I know the Husky oil is good stuff because my nephew works at the facility that tests oil for Husqvarna.


I bought a gallon of the Husky stuff, was pricey. But, that should last me a while. 

Thanks for the feedback, was freaking out at first.


----------



## svk

My nephew is a smart, technical guy. More of a car guy but he’s learned a lot about two strokes doing this job. 

FWIW they use 372’s as their test engine. I believe they run 5 of them simultaneously for each blend of oil and sometimes run them hours to days at a time.

Every new blend of oil gets tested extensively at their facility before it goes out to the public.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I bought a gallon of the Husky stuff, was pricey. But, that should last me a while.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, was freaking out at first.


Yep, a gallon should last you a while!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Jeff!

FYI, I am NOT a fan of Stihl 2 cycle oil. I use AMSOIL Saber (I buy it by the gallon) at 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff, and almost all my saws are ported, some are ported Asian Clones, and I have never lost a saw.

Two of my ported Asian clones failed (in someone else's hands) running Stihl oil at 50:1. I insisted he change to Saber at 40:1 and he has beat the crap out of the replacement Asian clone and it is still running just fine. I think ALL of the saw porters I know insist their saws be run on high quality oil in a ratio of at least 40:1. High performance creates more stress.

I also do a good amount of milling (often with Asian clones) and that is very stressful on saws.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> Is that normal? If not, is it rings? She had plenty if compression, dealer said 140+. The rest of the piston looks perfect, and the cylinder from the plug hole looks perfect as well.


That is the factory hot rod 262xp 4.8hp stock. That is one nice looking 262xp you have! May want to recheck that compression, mine ran little over 175.


----------



## chipper1

Levi of the North said:


> Almost even better than firewood, I scrounged up a wife this year! Convinced her to do some “lumberjack” engagement photos with me and the 660 View attachment 860250


Congratulations


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> As far as safety chain goes, Vanguard is the best cutting of the group. Adjusting the rakers by hand isn’t fun though.


You just have to know how to bend them properly.


svk said:


> I’m torn between Stihl RS and Oregon LGX as my favorite chain. I also have Oregon EXL but haven’t cut enough with that yet. Haven’t had the chance to try the Husky X-cut.
> 
> Stihl cuts well holds an edge longer than anything else. But it’s a bear to hand file, especially if you rock it.
> 
> LGX sharpens nicely with a file and lasts decently long. Maybe a bit faster cutting when really really sharp.


I like the EXL a lot, it's pretty hard compared to the LGX, as is the new husky x chain.
They also stretch a lot less which is nice.


farmer steve said:


> I feel for all you guys. I must have the best Stihl dealer in the country. Discounts on new saws and buy 2 get one free on chains all year long.


I can get by one get one half off so the same deal basically, but that shop is about 30 min away and I rarely go that direction.
I can get the same deal on Oregon chain going into town.


muad said:


> Am no expert, but what scares me away from using grinders is heat. I used to take my chains to the other local stihl dealer (not my favorite one I always post about), and when I'd get them back, they would dull really fast in dry, dead ash. I wasn't hitting the dirt or anything either. I showed one of their freshly sharpened chains to my buddy, a millwright, and he saw the issue right away. The cutters had a blueish discoloration to them, which he said was fault of whomever was grinding on them, letting them get hot which changed the temper. He turned me onto hand filing freehand. Haven't had a chain sharpened by anyone since, save one I rocked pretty good and was too much for my limited filling skills to fix.


Heat is bad, but hard to avoid, as was said it takes practice. A nice CBN wheel will make a huge difference. Yes they are around $110, but that's a lot less than porting and it will make a stock saw cut a lot better than a ported one with a dull chain .
For heavily rocked chains or "case hardened" ones, use a flat file to file the cutter back beyond the damage/hardness and then use a round file. That will save you lots of time and files.
Another issue I've seen is case hardened depth gauges when they are done on a grinder, just as with cutters rakers should be ground in small increments so a few rotations around the whole chain rather than taking them down all at once.


MustangMike said:


> These work very well and last a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eze-Lap Diamond Grinding Stones with Threaded Shaft
> 
> 
> Eze-Lap grinding stones use diamond impregnated particles fused on the surface of stainless steel shafts. These are usually used for sharpening carbide chain, but some prefer them on standard chainsaw chain because they don't change shape like standard grinding stones. The 1/8" shafts are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baileysonline.com


Those are very good and some great deals can be had on them.
I like to use the cheap ones for grinding drive links that have been damaged by throwing a chain, they work great for that, otherwise they are junk.
Here's there whole setup, it will get someone on the right track for finding a deal, but I'm not sure if this is a good price as it's been a while since I saved it.








Chainsaw Sharpening Kit EZE- Lap Motorized Diamond 12-Volt Field Use Auto 🇺🇸 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chainsaw Sharpening Kit EZE- Lap Motorized Diamond 12-Volt Field Use Auto 🇺🇸 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## svk

I do not have an issue with the Amsoil products themselves but I will never buy anything from them because of their untruthful marketing claims and the fact that they offer a "warranty" then tell every single claimant to **** off. They would be better off not offering a warranty than lying about one they will never honor.

Sorry Mike, do not mean to be a downer but I just do not care for that company or how it's employees and reps conduct themselves.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> FWIW they use 372’s as their test engine. I believe they run 5 of them simultaneously for each blend of oil and sometimes run them hours to days at a time.


Who gets the used 372s?

Philbert


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff!
> 
> FYI, I am NOT a fan of Stihl 2 cycle oil. I use AMSOIL Saber (I buy it by the gallon) at 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff, and almost all my saws are ported, some are ported Asian Clones, and I have never lost a saw.
> 
> Two of my ported Asian clones failed (in someone else's hands) running Stihl oil at 50:1. I insisted he change to Saber at 40:1 and he has beat the crap out of the replacement Asian clone and it is still running just fine. I think ALL of the saw porters I know insist their saws be run on high quality oil in a ratio of at least 40:1. High performance creates more stress.
> 
> I also do a good amount of milling (often with Asian clones) and that is very stressful on saws.



Thanks for the feedback. After having the Binford 254 ported, I switched over to 40:1 for mix. Huskihl recommended 32:1 for that saw, but after talking with my dealer and how that'd be too thick for my weedeaters and other saws, I landed on 40:1 as an alternative. Should run good in everything, and I only have to mix one can; versus multiple. 

I won't let anyone put their mix in my saws. I don't loan them out, but if I did, I'd send a gallon of my fuel mix with them. LoL


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I was driving on a private road when I spotted them. I stopped. There were 4 ash rounds just off to the side. Checked to see that the coast was clear. I quickly loaded them in the back of the Jeep and drove directly home. OK, so I'm making it sound more nefarious than it was... it was my road and the rounds were the forks that my neighbor said I could have after helping him split and haul the straight pieces up to his porch last night. He was just starting when I drove past yesterday so I asked if he wanted help and he said sure in a neighborly kind of way that meant he didn't need help but would enjoy the company anyway. Honestly about the toughest splitting ash I can recall. Threw a couple of locust chunks on to to finish the load.
> View attachment 860925
> 
> Did the rest of the locust the other night.
> View attachment 860926
> 
> And a few pine rounds for shoulder season before that.
> View attachment 860927
> 
> And swept off the FIL's trailer to return on Sunday. That tiny thing at the top of the pic is a wheelbarrow full of chips.
> View attachment 860928


Glad you didn't get busted lol.
Locust .
Pine .
Almost swung by your FIL's place last week, bought another trailer , but don't worry, I sold 3 in the last couple weeks .
I'm ready to get a 20' equipment trailer, just need to be patient.


----------



## muad

Duce said:


> That is the factory hot rod 262xp 4.8hp stock. That is one nice looking 262xp you have! May want to recheck that compression, mine ran little over 175.



Thanks brother, I don't have a gauge. But I think I'm gonna buy one. Any recommendations from you guys?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Most certainly power wise but not handling? IMO the 346 and 550V1 are (were) the greatest limbing saws ever made. The 550v2 has more power but more weight.


I agree, a late model mk1 is a sweet saw, and they handle great and will give a 261(the wrong colored ones ) a run for their money, no apologies being made. That's coming from a guy who's had them all(except the ported mk2), 261cm vrs 1 and 2 stock and ported, currently only a mmws261cm vs1; also the 550 mk1 stock and ported, currently a stock 550, mm 2252 and a brad snelling ported 2252, and a few 353's and 346's from stock to modded.
As Mike said though, much of it is personal preference, I'm just glad stihl is starting to put a lot more angle on the handlebar, using spring AV, and they have better air filtration, they're becoming a lot more like a husky . 


muad said:


> Bingo. Actually, originally I was planning to sell the 361, but man I just love that dang saw. LOL. I then thought about selling the 346xp, then the guy on FB posted about wanting a 241 and I figured I could get more $ out of it. I have about $600 in mine, with the extra chains I bought. I don't think I could sell it for $475. Although, that's probably a fair price for both parties.
> 
> I'm torn. I don't have to sell any saws, but I told the wife I would. I used gun money for the 262, which was supposed to go towards a rifle I have on layaway with a buddy. I have a thing for WW2 weapons
> 
> I appreciate everyones feedback.


The reason you like the 361 is because you like the huskys, it was the first stihl that started leaning more towards some of the husky tendencies.
I like the spring av especially on them, and they handle much more like a husky than any other stihl up to that point.
I'd ask a minimum of 500 plus shipping for the 241! Guys come on often wanting them, but as Mike said you may be sorry if you sell it, probably should just wait a little longer on the gun . Also as was said by @Cowboy254 , that was a rookie mistake, don't make promises you can't keep lol.
So in keeping with your promise you should sell the 241 to your wife.
If you list the 241 here for 500 plus shipping with all the chains I bet it will be gone within a week.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks brother, I don't have a gauge. But I think I'm gonna buy one. Any recommendations from you guys?


He's right that it should be higher, on the 2 series huskys they are all above 160 with the exception of the 257. The 257 is one of the few 2 series saws that you can get away with a base gasket delete without checking the squish as they are pretty loose. 
Regardless of the brand you need a gauge with the valve right at the end of the adapter, if there is any space it will give a less accurate reading. That being said, even a less accurate reading will help you diagnose problems once you know where it's at. I bought an ms460 on here once that no-one would give the guy the time of day on even though it was priced right, he showed the compression being 140 or so iirc although the piston looked great when he sent me pictures. I took a chance and got it, first thing I did was to put the gauge on it, 178 psi .
BTW, don't get rid of the 461, that's a great bucking saw(no great handling needed) and will outrun a 372, unless it's ported.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> He's right that it should be higher, on the 2 series huskys they are all above 160 with the exception of the 257. The 257 is one of the few 2 series saws that you can get away with a base gasket delete without checking the squish as they are pretty loose.
> Regardless of the brand you need a gauge with the valve right at the end of the adapter, if there is any space it will give a less accurate reading. That being said, even a less accurate reading will help you diagnose problems once you know where it's at. I bought an ms460 on here once that no-one would give the guy the time of day on even though it was priced right, he showed the compression being 140 or so iirc although the piston looked great when he sent me pictures. I took a chance and got it, first thing I did was to put the gauge on it, 178 psi .
> BTW, don't get rid of the 461, that's a great bucking saw(no great handling needed) and will outrun a 372, unless it's ported.



The 461 is here to stay. I love that saw. I can't remember who on here sold it to me, but they did me right. In fact, the sucker got me yesterday when I went to start it with slippery wd40 hands. I used the comp release for the choked start, but forgot to push it when I yanked again without the choke. Sucker has some serious compression, ripped the handle out of my hand and smacked me good in the stomach. 

I'll look at gauges.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I agree, a late model mk1 is a sweet saw, and they handle great and will give a 261(the wrong colored ones ) a run for their money, no apologies being made. That's coming from a guy who's had them all(except the ported mk2), 261cm vrs 1 and 2 stock and ported, currently only a mmws261cm vs1; also the 550 mk1 stock and ported, currently a stock 550, mm 2252 and a brad snelling ported 2252, and a few 353's and 346's from stock to modded.
> As Mike said though, much of it is personal preference, I'm just glad stihl is starting to put a lot more angle on the handlebar, using spring AV, and they have better air filtration, they're becoming a lot more like a husky .
> 
> The reason you like the 361 is because you like the huskys, it was the first stihl that started leaning more towards some of the husky tendencies.
> I like the spring av especially on them, and they handle much more like a husky than any other stihl up to that point.
> I'd ask a minimum of 500 plus shipping for the 241! Guys come on often wanting them, but as Mike said you may be sorry if you sell it, probably should just wait a little longer on the gun . Also as was said by @Cowboy254 , that was a rookie mistake, don't make promises you can't keep lol.
> So in keeping with your promise you should sell the 241 to your wife.
> If you list the 241 here for 500 plus shipping with all the chains I bet it will be gone within a week.


Ironically, Husky went towards Dolmar (heavier, more powerful saw for given CC) with the V2 and Stihl went toward traditional Husky with a lighter saw for their V2.

Again (personal preference) but I want my 50cc saw to be as light and nimble as possible. If you want to add a little weight you can get into a 262 and have way more power.

Now that I have a ported 346 NE, a ported 345 converted to 346 OE (although it is in the "sick bay" at the moment), and several other 340, 345, and 350 saws in the stable I have hitched my wagon to that chassis. Love the neutral balance of those saws.

I still want a ported 262 at some point but very much unneeded being that I have the ported 45 to 50 cc saws plus soon to be ported 371.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Who gets the used 372s?
> 
> Philbert


Excellent question. I know they routinely get new top ends installed at the testing facility but not sure about what happens if the bottom end goes out.

I will ask. They are only a hop, skip, and jump from you.


----------



## svk

Sorry to grind the axe on Amsoil but they just drive me crazy.

Their operations are only 90 miles from here. I would literally buy their products exclusively to help out local folks if they did not conduct themselves in such an asinine way.


----------



## muad

I'm still torn between the 241 and 346. One has to go, I have to be a man of my word. 

That, or maybe I can sell the 015L and the wife's MS180, and "give" her the 241.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> That, or maybe I can sell the 015L and the wife's MS180, and "give" her the 241.


Do not sell that 346!

Selling the 015 and 180 sounds like a winning plan. Now you are actually downsizing yet improving the fleet!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

muad said:


> Thanks brother, I don't have a gauge. But I think I'm gonna buy one. Any recommendations from you guys?


Do you know an auto repair person in you area? Maybe he would do a compression test with his, or stop by local auto parts store (ours has tools they loan out) you could do it right there. With that much carbon on piston and ring, it may just be a stuck ring or nothing at all. I could not sleep at night worrying about it, how much do you want for it?


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Sorry to grind the axe on Amsoil but they just drive me crazy.
> 
> Their operations are only 90 miles from here. I would literally buy their products exclusively to help out local folks if they did not conduct themselves in such an asinine way.



Have never used their products. Shell and motorcraft are what I use in the vehicles and such. Seems to have worked well for me, changing every 5K miles. 

Heck, I've been running Shell Rotella 15w-40 in the F350 for years. It's not a diesel, just a big block 460. LOL. Tractor and the truck use the same oil, and the same filter. Makes oil changes easier.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Do not sell that 346!
> 
> Selling the 015 and 180 sounds like a winning plan. Now you are actually downsizing yet improving the fleet!



I'll see if she's good with that. I need to play with the 346. She's running rich also, plug was almost black. seems there are limiters on the carb adjustments, IIRC. 





Duce said:


> Do you know an auto repair person in you area? Maybe he would do a compression test with his, or stop by local auto parts store (ours has tools they loan out) you could do it right there. With that much carbon on piston and ring, it may just be a stuck ring or nothing at all. I could not sleep at night worrying about it, how much do you want for it?



LOL! Nice try brother, she ain't going anywhere, other than maybe to a porter


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, no need to apologize, truth s/b told, but at the ratio I use it is a great product.

I would sell the 2 lesser saws and keep the 241. Quality is better than quantity!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> The 461 is here to stay. I love that saw. I can't remember who on here sold it to me, but they did me right. In fact, the sucker got me yesterday when I went to start it with slippery wd40 hands. I used the comp release for the choked start, but forgot to push it when I yanked again without the choke. Sucker has some serious compression, ripped the handle out of my hand and smacked me good in the stomach.
> 
> I'll look at gauges.


I forgot to say in my other post, as it was where I was going when I got lost on the 460 compression story , check the compression on the 461 to get a baseline for the gauge. Another thing is what @Duce said, just run it and see if it goes up a bit, it's amazing what running a saw on a good mix will do for it. Another thing I like to do on saws that stick around here long is to run a few tanks of conventional 2 stroke mix in them now and then.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ironically, Husky went towards Dolmar (heavier, more powerful saw for given CC) with the V2 and Stihl went toward traditional Husky with a lighter saw for their V2.
> 
> Again (personal preference) but I want my 50cc saw to be as light and nimble as possible. If you want to add a little weight you can get into a 262 and have way more power.
> 
> Now that I have a ported 346 NE, a ported 345 converted to 346 OE (although it is in the "sick bay" at the moment), and several other 340, 345, and 350 saws in the stable I have hitched my wagon to that chassis. Love the neutral balance of those saws.
> 
> I still want a ported 262 at some point but very much unneeded being that I have the ported 45 to 50 cc saws plus soon to be ported 371.


Yes they did which I was a bit disappointed in, good thing I have the other 50's to get me by. I'm not as fond of the 5105 for that very reason, she's a fat 50, which is how I feel about the 550 mk2, the good thing about the mk2 is it stihl handles well unlike the 5105. I think the larger 50cc saws are nice for a one saw plan as you could run a 20x3/8 no problem on them for firewooding, but they certainly aren't the best handling with a 16-18. I run a 20x3/8 on my ported 261cm vs2 and it does a great job and it's nice for the reach, but I've never thought of it as a great handling 50 no matter the bar length. The thing that I like about the smaller stihls (35-40cc) is they are light enough that the handling isn't as big of an issue and I have quite a few of their smaller saws, I like them a lot. 


svk said:


> Sorry to grind the axe on Amsoil but they just drive me crazy.
> 
> Their operations are only 90 miles from here. I would literally buy their products exclusively to help out local folks if they did not conduct themselves in such an asinine way.


I have issues supporting local companies myself and I do what I can too. Yesterday I got a hard time from U-Haul because they insisted I wore a mask, they ended up coming outside and taking my covid-cash, what a bunch of hypocrisy. I'll be contacting their corporate office as they said it was corporates "police"y not theirs, whatever it's a farce no matter how you look at it.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I'm still torn between the 241 and 346. One has to go, I have to be a man of my word.
> 
> That, or maybe I can sell the 015L and the wife's MS180, and "give" her the 241.


I'll take the 241, I'm sending the $5 via PayPal and I'll pick it up soon. Just not sure how soon I'll be over your way, could be yrs, so just hold onto it for me until then... .


----------



## MustangMike

I find the handling of a saw is often dictated by the bar that is on it (more than any other factor).

Heft a 362 V II with a standard 20" ES bar, than compare it to one with a 20" E bar on it and you will notice a huge difference.

My 261 V II is ported and runs a 18" E bar. My 462 (w/20") uses a ES Light bar. They both handle very well. The standard ES bars are much heavier.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> compare it to one with a 20" E bar on it and you will notice a huge difference.



Which is better?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I forgot to say in my other post, as it was where I was going when I got lost on the 460 compression , check the compression on the 461 to get a baseline for the gauge. Another thing is what @Duce said, just run it and see if it goes up a bit, it's amazing what running a saw on a good mix will do for it. Another thing I like to do on saws that stick around here long is to run a few tanks of conventional 2 stroke mix in them now and then.


Reason for running dino oil occasionally?

Can saws be safely stored long term with synthetic mix in the bearings? I heard motorcycle racers used to have problems with this?


----------



## sean donato

I call bull on that. I cant see a reason why synthetic oil wouldnt protect bearing just the same, if not better then dino oil.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Reason for running dino oil occasionally?
> 
> Can saws be safely stored long term with synthetic mix in the bearings? I heard motorcycle racers used to have problems with this?


Because I have seen compression go up. I think some compression can be lost when running full synthetic on a saw that isn't ran hard, similar to when you wash out a cylinder with excessive fuel.

No idea, but some additives may cause issues in certain circumstances, there always seems to be exceptions to the rule.
Iirc you are not supposed to use Seafoam in certain engines and I know many use it in 2-strokes, I would think that similarly if you use an additive of any sort that there could be adverse effects, but I do not know of any myself. 
Maybe someone was running synthetic with ethanol and had an issue because of moisture being drawn in from the ethanol?


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> Over the years i have encountered an odd link that the file seemed to glide across. Always on Stihl chain.



I've had rakers that i could NOT touch at all, they wer ehard as glass, yet the cutter sharpened fine. weird.




MustangMike said:


> FYI, I am NOT a fan of Stihl 2 cycle oil.



All stihl or just the red? I've always used the green which meets a much higher spec. Then when i got the 365 and realised husky insist on their XP or run 30:1, ad I didn't want to run that oily, I bought some XP, mix it with the green and run 40:1. I searched but couldn't find the spec for XP...I doubt its higher than green if its not published. I think they are both good oils....but I also like to feel a bit belt and braces and run at 40:1


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I'll take the 241, I'm sending the $5 via PayPal and I'll pick it up soon. Just not sure how soon I'll be over your way, could be yrs, so just hold onto it for me until then... .



You sir, are a genius!


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> I've had rakers that i could NOT touch at all, they wer ehard as glass, yet the cutter sharpened fine. weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All stihl or just the red? I've always used the green which meets a much higher spec. Then when i got the 365 and realised husky insist on their XP or run 30:1, ad I didn't want to run that oily, I bought some XP, mix it with the green and run 40:1. I searched but couldn't find the spec for XP...I doubt its higher than green if its not published. I think they are both good oils....but I also like to feel a bit belt and braces and run at 40:1



When you say red and green, are you talking the color of the oil or can? 

The Stihl oil I ran was in an orange jug, but was green in color.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> I've had rakers that i could NOT touch at all, they wer ehard as glass, yet the cutter sharpened fine. weird.


I've had that happen too. I flip the file over and the it seems to work fine. Not sure if it's the way the file is cut or not.


----------



## LondonNeil

@H-Ranch will be happy. I scrounged up another wheelbarrow! a nice condition one too. You may remember I scrounged one up a couple of years ago, but I my not have mentioned it got stolen. yes really. scrap iron guys I'm sure, stole it out the garden. well it was in state and needed a new tyre anyway. Then i meant to scrounge up dad's old one, but never managed to grab it before mum moved. Today I got one from across the street, in good condition. It was p***ing with rain so no photo yet but wheels well. I'll keep this one at the back of the house and hopefully safe


----------



## LondonNeil

muad said:


> When you say red and green, are you talking the color of the oil or can?
> 
> The Stihl oil I ran was in an orange jug, but was green in color.


I mean the oil. the standard stihl stuff is red, then the better stuff, err..Ultra? is green. then husky XP is blue,


----------



## MustangMike

I believe in FULL SYNTHETIC oils, engine, tranny and diff life are so much longer than they used to be as a result.

Someone did an in depth analysis of the oils a while ago and IIRC the Saber had a viscosity rating of about 12 compared to 8 for Stihl full synthetic. That is why I use it, and I have had builders comment on how well my saws were "oiled".


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> Which is better?



Define "better". The regular ES bar is supposed to be very durable, but the E bar and ES light will balance much better. If you keep your chains sharp, and use good bar oil (I like the TS stuff), you will not have any problems.

The standard ES bars (w/replaceable tips) usually result in a very nose heavy saw. E bars do not have replaceable tips, but I have never replaced a tip! Tried to once (for the 24" ES bar that came on my 044) But Stihl changed the tip shape w/o changing the #s and no one could find one for me. Ruined the tip by using used motor oil … I don't do that any more!

(Recently stocked up on bar oil at TS when it was on sale for $6/gallon). I buy cases of it when it goes on sale.


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> I mean the oil. the standard stihl stuff is red, then the better stuff, err..Ultra? is green. then husky XP is blue,



Gotcha. 

Makes me feel a little better about my using it all these years. I just recently switched to Husky's XP+ (I think). I have yet to run it, I just mixed my last batch with the Stihl stuff. I still have about a half quart left of it, but filled my little 1 gallon mixer jug with the Husky stuff this weekend.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> @H-Ranch will be happy. I scrounged up another wheelbarrow! a nice condition one too. You may remember I scrounged one up a couple of years ago, but I my not have mentioned it got stolen. yes really. scrap iron guys I'm sure, stole it out the garden. well it was in state and needed a new tyre anyway. Then i meant to scrounge up dad's old one, but never managed to grab it before mum moved. Today I got one from across the street, in good condition. It was p***ing with rain so no photo yet but wheels well. I'll keep this one at the back of the house and hopefully safe


You just reminded me I want to buy another 2 wheeled wheelbarrow myself, need to start the hunt, I like that part .
We need  Neil.



MustangMike said:


> Define "better". The regular ES bar is supposed to be very durable, but the E bar and ES light will balance much better. If you keep your chains sharp, and use good bar oil (I like the TS stuff), you will not have any problems.
> 
> The standard ES bars (w/replaceable tips) usually result in a very nose heavy saw. E bars do not have replaceable tips, but I have never replaced a tip! Tried to once (for the 24" ES bar that came on my 044) But Stihl changed the tip shape w/o changing the #s and no one could find one for me. Ruined the tip by using used motor oil … I don't do that any more!
> 
> (Recently stocked up on bar oil at TS when it was on sale for $6/gallon). I buy cases of it when it goes on sale.


That's what I find too, but the tips are a bit more fragile if you have a chain that is too aggressive you can blow them out, but I've had that happen more on Oregon bars than the stihl e bars . To be fair I've done a lot more cutting with the Oregon bars than the e bars, I have a bunch of es bars, a cannon, and a couple es lightweight so I primarily run them on my smaller saws these days.
You reminded me I need bar oil too, and I need more e-free as I just dumped the last into my backpack blower.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Makes me feel a little better about my using it all these years. I just recently switched to Husky's XP+ (I think). I have yet to run it, I just mixed my last batch with the Stihl stuff. I still have about a half quart left of it, but filled my little 1 gallon mixer jug with the Husky stuff this weekend.


The husky oil smells much better  than the stihl .
Where's @James Miller , he always says the stihl ultra smells like the plastic army men burning .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I've had that happen too. I flip the file over and the it seems to work fine. Not sure if it's the way the file is cut or not.


Maybe turn the saw around lol.
They do file better from the inside out just as with the cutters.
I will also angle the file a little to stop the chattering, probably won't help an old school filer like yourself, but it may help someone.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> You sir, are a genius!


PM sent .


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> @H-Ranch will be happy. I scrounged up another wheelbarrow!





chipper1 said:


> You just reminded me I want to buy another 2 wheeled wheelbarrow myself, need to start the hunt, I like that part


I've been meaning to get another one also (and I enjoy the hunt too.) I figured that would make me twice as fast at collecting firewood.  

OK, maybe that wouldn't, but this might:


A trailer for my wheelbarrow!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> The husky oil smells much better  than the stihl .
> Where's @James Miller , he always says the stihl ultra smells like the plastic army men burning .


James hasn’t been on since spring. Hopefully he’ll be back.


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> I cant see a reason why synthetic oil wouldnt protect bearing just the same, if not better then dino oil.


A lot of those dinos they find are well preserved . , . 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

I wasn't supposed to get a birthday present since I am getting a heater in my garage. I guess my wife figured I better not get any more wood chips in my eye. It healed up good and I can see as good as before but best not to tempt fate.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy birfday, Jeff!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I believe in FULL SYNTHETIC oils, engine, tranny and diff life are so much longer than they used to be as a result.
> 
> Someone did an in depth analysis of the oils a while ago and IIRC the Saber had a viscosity rating of about 12 compared to 8 for Stihl full synthetic. That is why I use it, and I have had builders comment on how well my saws were "oiled".



Spot on.

Ester/PAO are our friends. They simply protect better. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> A lot of those dinos they find are well preserved . , .
> 
> Philbert


Just in Antarctica; )


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I've been meaning to get another one also (and I enjoy the hunt too.) I figured that would make me twice as fast at collecting firewood.
> 
> OK, maybe that wouldn't, but this might:
> View attachment 861268
> 
> A trailer for my wheelbarrow!


I think you could make a bracket/hitch that attaches to your belt and then to the "trailer wheelbarrow, that way you could haul doubles  .
I have this, it won't fit through the front door so it won't replace my wheelbarrow. It's gonna need to go, came with a mower I scrounged up.
10 cubic ft, wonder how many loads would make a cord .
Anyway it may be easier to attach a hitch to for you, and it would kinda match the green you got going on, at least as well as the plastics on a husky.


Not sure if I will use this one much for scrounging wood, but I couldn't resist it tonight.


----------



## Philbert

*Saw a review on Amazon . . .*

Guy bought a new Oregon wheel for his chainsaw grinder, and appeared surprised that he had to profile the edge. Unedited, except for the *bold* emphasis:

_"This stone comes with 90 degree edges. You will go through a few chains putting a 90 degree edge in your chain before the wheel gets close to round. I had to put mine on a grinding wheel to get it close. After that it works great. The fact that nothing is said about this is why I only gave it a 3. Now that it's broke in, it works like a charm. So either get a shaping stone to save your first few chains, or keep an old worn out one around to start this stone on. I have found that unfortunately, nobody makes a pre-rounded stone. The kind of edge you will have on your chain if you use this stone new without shaping it is a functional design, but very aggressive and will dull quickly. This kind of edge is for proessionals. For most folks, you want a round sharpening edge. *I use my saw quite a bit and have more knowledge than the average bear, and I still prefer a round edge*. The 90 degree one is just too jumpy and it dulls fast."_

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, who doesn't want a round edge on their saw blade?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> James hasn’t been on since spring. Hopefully he’ll be back.


He has been busy motor sickeling and working a bunch this summer. We texted about files the other day so i guess he is getting ready to start cutting. The path to his scrounge hole got blocked by a cornfield this summer.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, who doesn't want a round edge on their saw blade?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> He has been busy motor sickeling and working a bunch this summer. We texted about files the other day so i guess he is getting ready to start cutting. The path to his scrounge hole got blocked by a cornfield this summer.


Ok good. I had sent him a couple of PM’s and hadn’t heard back.


----------



## MustangMike

So yea, all the chainsaw companies steal features from each other … I see most of the Husky's now have the side chain adjusters.

But … Stihl saws still have inboard clutches!!! Yeah!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So yea, all the chainsaw companies steal features from each other … I see most of the Husky's now have the side chain adjusters.
> 
> But … Stihl saws still have inboard clutches!!! Yeah!


I don't care so much as what brand, I just want the ones that work the best for me. But, I sure have fun poking at anyone who states that ..... brand is the best or the only way  . 
I like that the manufactures change things up now and then(usually), I think if it wasn't for the competition we'd all be using mcbricks .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I don't care so much as what brand, I just want the ones that work the best for me. But, I sure have fun poking at anyone who states that ..... brand is the best or the only way  .
> I like that the manufactures change things up now and then(usually), I think if it wasn't for the competition we'd all be using mcbricks .


Agree.

All of the main players have at least one saw that owns best of class for given CC range. Anyone who says otherwise should just wear a hat that says fanboy. Granted all of us have our tendencies towards one or two brands but we need to be objective when discussing who is best.


----------



## svk

Well I made a successful but expensive trip to the license bureau today to title a couple of trailers I scrounged up this summer.

In MN if you need to title a "homemade" trailer that was never titled previously you need to state the fair market value of all materials used to assemble the trailer as your cost EVEN if you sourced those materials for free. So if you spent $100 on steel, $100 on wheels and axles, $100 on decking and $50 on wiring and lights, your trailer "value" is $350 and that is what you pay tax on. And you need to list where you got those materials from. So I ended up listing locations where I got some stuff and other I just put "owned personally" and their value if sold on craigslist.

The "forever" tag for a trailer of <3000 lbs gross weight is $55 bucks. A big hit up front but not bad considering you never need to pay again and if you sell the trailer the buyer only needs to pay transfer fees. Then you have all of the misc transfer fees that the state and registrar tack on plus the tax due on the "fair value" of your materials. And they charge 3 percent to run a debit or credit card. So to title two trailers which cost me zero except gas to get home ended up being $165 out the door. Oh well.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Sorry to grind the axe on Amsoil but they just drive me crazy.
> 
> Their operations are only 90 miles from here. I would literally buy their products exclusively to help out local folks if they did not conduct themselves in such an asinine way.



I've stated many times the issues I had with different amsoil products when I was in powersports. Not once did they ever cover one of the many failures that my customers encountered. Lack of lubrication is a pretty easy tell on a burnt down two stroke.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I've stated many times the issues I had with different amsoil products when I was in powersports. Not once did they ever cover one of the many failures that my customers encountered. Lack of lubrication is a pretty easy tell on a burnt down two stroke.


Yes sir. As I mentioned they would be better off offering no warranty than one they'll never honor.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Reason for running dino oil occasionally?
> 
> Can saws be safely stored long term with synthetic mix in the bearings? I heard motorcycle racers used to have problems with this?



In a vacuum it works perfectly. However it's rare our items are stored in a complete climate controlled environment. If you could ensure there never was any condensation or temp change it would last a long long time. A fogging oil or dino oil will stick better over a period of time. Snowmobiles were a great example for us up here. When the years were lean and they didn't get run, once the snow came back and people were using them again there were a ton of main bearing failures due to rust and pitting. If I am storing items for a long time I still fog them or lube them through the plug hole yearly. 

I am an advocate for yamalube. Been great for me and I don't seize things up. Oil is subjective though. Everybody has an opinion. Run what works for you and has your confidence.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 861323



When someone says “blade”, I’ll ask “you took the chain off and put a blade on?”


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> In MN if you need to title a "homemade" trailer that was never titled previously you need to state the fair market value of all materials used to assemble the trailer as your cost EVEN if you sourced those materials for free.


Seems like double taxing if you paid tax when purchasing those materials.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Seems like double taxing if you paid tax when purchasing those materials.
> 
> Philbert


Technically everything is a multiple of taxation!!


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> When someone says “blade”, I’ll ask “you took the chain off and put a blade on?”


Only saws i know came with blades were the Wright saws. 3 blades. 1 for crosscutting,1for ripping and 1 to cut up you moose.


----------



## Philbert

Most other saws have ‘blades’. Except, maybe band saws: not sure what you call those (‘bands’?).

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well I made a successful but expensive trip to the license bureau today to title a couple of trailers I scrounged up this summer.
> 
> In MN if you need to title a "homemade" trailer that was never titled previously you need to state the fair market value of all materials used to assemble the trailer as your cost EVEN if you sourced those materials for free. So if you spent $100 on steel, $100 on wheels and axles, $100 on decking and $50 on wiring and lights, your trailer "value" is $350 and that is what you pay tax on. And you need to list where you got those materials from. So I ended up listing locations where I got some stuff and other I just put "owned personally" and their value if sold on craigslist.
> 
> The "forever" tag for a trailer of QUOTE]That's robbery! Even up here in the people's republic of Canada where everything is taxed they don't tax you twice on homebuilt trailers. $19 I think I paid for a plate for my #7000 lb capacity tandem axle homebuilt trailer. Sales tax is 13% so I think I paid enough on the steel, wood, fasteners etc!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 861323


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Agree.
> 
> All of the main players have at least one saw that owns best of class for given CC range. Anyone who says otherwise should just wear a hat that says fanboy. Granted all of us have our tendencies towards one or two brands but we need to be objective when discussing who is best.





svk said:


> Well I made a successful but expensive trip to the license bureau today to title a couple of trailers I scrounged up this summer.
> 
> In MN if you need to title a "homemade" trailer that was never titled previously you need to state the fair market value of all materials used to assemble the trailer as your cost EVEN if you sourced those materials for free. So if you spent $100 on steel, $100 on wheels and axles, $100 on decking and $50 on wiring and lights, your trailer "value" is $350 and that is what you pay tax on. And you need to list where you got those materials from. So I ended up listing locations where I got some stuff and other I just put "owned personally" and their value if sold on craigslist.
> 
> The "forever" tag for a trailer of <3000 lbs gross weight is $55 bucks. A big hit up front but not bad considering you never need to pay again and if you sell the trailer the buyer only needs to pay transfer fees. Then you have all of the misc transfer fees that the state and registrar tack on plus the tax due on the "fair value" of your materials. And they charge 3 percent to run a debit or credit card. So to title two trailers which cost me zero except gas to get home ended up being $165 out the door. Oh well.


We pay the sales tax and 75 for a lifetime plate on a trailer 2k or less and I think it's 150 plus tax for a larger trailer.
Many here just put "their" lifetime plate on whatever trailer they are using or buy.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> We pay the sales tax and 75 for a lifetime plate on a trailer 2k or less and I think it's 150 plus tax for a larger trailer.
> Many here just put "their" lifetime plate on whatever trailer they are using or buy.


Ours is a sticker that is affixed to the trailer tongue. I suppose that way it’s impossible to move from one trailer to another and cheaper for them. 

Plus I believe they can stop you to inspect the tag.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Most other saws have ‘blades’. Except, maybe band saws: not sure what you call those (‘bands’?).



The manufacturing industry calls them blades. I worked in manufacturing for eighteen years.


----------



## MustangMike

I think NY has everyone else beat. The registration for my "light trailer" (TS 5' X 8') is supposed to be $24.50 per year, but because I don't live far enough away from NYC, we get a $25/yr MTA surcharge, so I pay $49.50 / year to register a tiny little trailer! More than double the price on a dinky trailer, and then the Dems claim they only want to tax the rich!!!


----------



## Haywire

I've owned about 15 motorcycles over the years and only one permanent plate. You mean to tell me that's not copacetic?


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I think NY has everyone else beat. The registration for my "light trailer" (TS 5' X 8') is supposed to be $24.50 per year, but because I don't live far enough away from NYC, we get a $25/yr MTA surcharge, so I pay $49.50 / year to register a tiny little trailer! More than double the price on a dinky trailer, and then the Dems claim they only want to tax the rich!!!


You think that bad, look at IL. My 5 x 8 single axle trailer use to cost $18/yr. Now it's $118/yr. I didn't get new plates this year since I'm only using it on country roads.


----------



## sb47

Dew to covid and a lot of DMV's being closed, they are not enforcing tags as much right now.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> We pay the sales tax and 75 for a lifetime plate on a trailer 2k or less and I think it's 150 plus tax for a larger trailer.
> Many here just put "their" lifetime plate on whatever trailer they are using or buy.


I own two trailers, build both, and have never titled or tagged either, nor paid any taxes. Been pulling them everywhere for at least 10 years. One day I will get caught, but I have saved enough already to pay any fine.


----------



## MustangMike

Good for you, but around here if they see you don't have it tagged, or the tag sticker is not the right color (it changes every year), or if a light is not working, you will get pulled over almost every day. Between the local Sheriff and the State Troopers, most days I go by a law enforcement vehicle.

Having working blinkers and brake lights (sometimes I use them just so they can see that they work) saves you from a lot of pull overs.


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> You think that bad, look at IL. My 5 x 8 single axle trailer use to cost $18/yr. Now it's $118/yr. I didn't get new plates this year since I'm only using it on country roads.



That is terrible! I wish the people would get fed up and put a stop to outrageous taxes, but it seems we are all just becoming more like sheep!


----------



## mountainguyed67

This is one thing we in California pay much less for. Ten dollars every five years. 









California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 5014.1 | FindLaw


California Vehicle Code VEH CA VEHICLE Section 5014.1. Read the code on FindLaw




codes.findlaw.com


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> So yea, all the chainsaw companies steal features from each other … I see most of the Husky's now have the side chain adjusters.
> 
> But … Stihl saws still have inboard clutches!!! Yeah!



That is one of the main reasons I have a Stihl stable. Just stuck a saw again the other day. Makes it real easy to drop the power head.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> That is terrible! I wish the people would get fed up and put a stop to outrageous taxes, but it seems we are all just becoming more like sheep!


Yes it's ridiculous since it's not like I use it everyday. I looked it up and it appears IL will offer a Forever plate in 2022 and for you guessed it $118. Now if I only can live for another 10 years, it's pay for itself.


----------



## svk

Minnesota may be in the Midwest but our government likes to tax and fee us like the high dollar states on the coasts. 

Jesse Ventura didn’t do much as governor but he lowered license fees for about 15 years. When that bill expired they went sky high.

We leased a new suburban for a couple of years. When the Ventura bill expired my tags went from $127 up to $650 PER YEAR. Your tags are based on the value of your car. My older vehicles are at a flat rate of $65 per year.


----------



## rarefish383

When I was in my teens I had two Internaional trucks, a 55 1 ton flat bed-and a 63 4X4 1 ton pickup. The vin plate screwed on the inside of the drivers door. I had one set of plates I’d use on both trucks, registered to the 55. If I wanted to use the 63 I’d swap the vin plates to match the tag. Got up one morning to run over to DMV to title and tag a car. I forgot my insurance info, called home, no answer. So I drove back home to get what I needed. Drove back to DMV and got every thing done. Sitting at a red light a cop car with two cops in it pulled up next to me and were pointing and laughing at my old IH. When the driver saw me looking at him he smiled and waved. I thought I was good so I smiled and waved back. Got home and when I pulled up my Dad asked where my tags were. I looked at the other truck. OOPS, I forgot I had switched them. Back then our DMV was out in farm country and all farmers had to do was spray paint “Farm Use” on the door or tailgate, and no tag needed. I still laugh at how many cops walked past that truck sitting in DMV’s lot and never gave it a thought.


----------



## muddstopper

The way things are right now, buying a tag isnt to bad since the state finally took over the local tag office. getting your drivers license is another matter. I cant even get an appointment to renew my license. the examiners office told me not to worry about it that I had 5 months once all Covid restrictions are removed. So, Now I am driving around with and expired license, and no tag on trailers.


----------



## svk

Our drivers got 2 months from the end of the initial quarantine which was lifted in may. So I believe if your tags or license expired you had until early july to renew.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Minnesota may be in the Midwest but our government likes to tax and fee us like the high dollar states on the coasts.
> 
> Jesse Ventura didn’t do much as governor but he lowered license fees for about 15 years. When that bill expired they went sky high.
> 
> We leased a new suburban for a couple of years. When the Ventura bill expired my tags went from $127 up to $650 PER YEAR. Your tags are based on the value of your car. My older vehicles are at a flat rate of $65 per year.


Ok you win, you got me beat. I just hope those plates came with a tube of Vaseline.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Ok you win, you got me beat. I just hope those plates came with a tube of Vaseline.


Luckily I only needed to pay that ******** twice! Now I have a 97, 02, and 07 vehicles to license which all fall at the minimum cost!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Only saws i know came with blades were the Wright saws. 3 blades. 1 for crosscutting,1for ripping and 1 to cut up you moose.


I know a lot of guys use cordless sawzalls for that now! They make some pretty long blades.

You can use a chainsaw with canola for bar oil but the saw needs to be cleaned very well afterwards or it will get rank in a hurry!


----------



## MustangMike

For battery reciprocating saws I love the Diablo Carbide metal blades, they work on hardwood (and cut straight), deer bone, and are great on angle iron, etc.

They really surprised me with how well they work.


----------



## Philbert

I used a carbide demolition blade in a recip saw for 3 days cleaning up after a tornado: small tree limbs; construction lumber and plywood; nails; wires; corrugated metal; plumbing (many kinds); etc. Very impressed. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Did some work on trailers tonight. 

Scrapped the sides on my long time wood hauler. It was time. The front beam on the trailer “box” itself was cracked in two places. I’m going to get a chunk of steel to reinforce that and then do stronger/higher sides and make the side walls out of lumber rather than plywood.

Then I cleaned up the tongues on the two recently titled trailers and painted with rustoleum so the permanent tags have something to stick to. Also did some wiring work on the pickup box trailer. Running lights work, blinker and brake are weak on one side. Will pull the light and see how the ground is.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

djg james said:


> Ok you win, you got me beat. I just hope those plates came with a tube of Vaseline.


Let's _please_ keep the lubricant discussions limited to 2-stroke equipment  .


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I think NY has everyone else beat. The registration for my "light trailer" (TS 5' X 8') is supposed to be $24.50 per year, but because I don't live far enough away from NYC, we get a $25/yr MTA surcharge, so I pay $49.50 / year to register a tiny little trailer! More than double the price on a dinky trailer, and then the Dems claim they only want to tax the rich!!!


This is why I moved to Ulster county. No MTA surcharge it's a biatch when you have 8 old cars 3 motorcycles and 2 regular use vehicles . 325 dollars in surcharges and they used to hit me with a diesel surcharge of 50 bucks a year on top of the 25 because my truck is over 8k give me a brake . Now they get nothing


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Minnesota may be in the Midwest but our government likes to tax and fee us like the high dollar states on the coasts.
> 
> Jesse Ventura didn’t do much as governor but he lowered license fees for about 15 years. When that bill expired they went sky high.
> 
> We leased a new suburban for a couple of years. When the Ventura bill expired my tags went from $127 up to $650 PER YEAR. Your tags are based on the value of your car. My older vehicles are at a flat rate of $65 per year.


On a leased car you dont even own . That's nuts


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> On a leased car you dont even own . That's nuts


Yep, you pay the same if you lease or own. Derived off their decided value for your vehicle.


----------



## muad

Just ordered a new OEM 346xp clutch cover (orange) and three EXL chains from PA Dan. I'm excited to try that chain!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got 3 loads of black locust in before dark tonight (that's gonna be even tougher to do in a couple weeks.) I try not to waste even the small kibbles and bits of locust.


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> Got 3 loads of black locust in before dark tonight (that's gonna be even tougher to do in a couple weeks.) I try not to waste even the small kibbles and bits of locust. View attachment 861739
> View attachment 861740
> View attachment 861741



Nice! I have two small honey locusts down that I need to buck and split, then a small sugar maple. Hoping to tackle them tomorrow.


----------



## H-Ranch

muad said:


> Nice! I have two small honey locusts down that I need to buck and split, then a small sugar maple. Hoping to tackle them tomorrow.


I cut some honey locust a couple years ago and was surprised how heavy it was. Right up there wIth white oak and black locust according to the charts and I'd agree!


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> I cut some honey locust a couple years ago and was surprised how heavy it was. Right up there wIth white oak and black locust according to the charts and I'd agree!



I have a bunch of huge honey locust in my woods. I want to cut one or two down and make boards to redo the front porch deck.


----------



## muad

The leaves are gorgepus this year. Pops took a pic of my property for me last Sunday. This doesn't show all of our property, but the main homestead and some of our woods. 

We haven't had color like this in 4 years or more.


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> The leaves are gorgepus this year. Pops took a pic of my property for me last Sunday. This doesn't show all of our property, but the main homestead and some of our woods.
> 
> We haven't had color like this in 4 years or more.
> 
> View attachment 861784


Beautiful! Looks like a very nice place.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> The leaves are gorgepus this year. Pops took a pic of my property for me last Sunday. This doesn't show all of our property, but the main homestead and some of our woods.
> 
> We haven't had color like this in 4 years or more.
> 
> View attachment 861784


Cool pic. Your dad is really tall!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> The leaves are gorgepus this year. Pops took a pic of my property for me last Sunday. This doesn't show all of our property, but the main homestead and some of our woods.
> 
> We haven't had color like this in 4 years or more.
> 
> View attachment 861784


Nice pics Maud. The boss is from Toledo.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Cool pic. Your dad is really tall!



LOL!!!

Meant to put he shot it with his drone.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I own two trailers, build both, and have never titled or tagged either, nor paid any taxes. Been pulling them everywhere for at least 10 years. One day I will get caught, but I have saved enough already to pay any fine.





mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the only thing we in California pay much less for. Ten dollars every five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Code, Vehicle Code - VEH § 5014.1 | FindLaw
> 
> 
> California Vehicle Code VEH CA VEHICLE Section 5014.1. Read the code on FindLaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> codes.findlaw.com


Fixed .


muddstopper said:


> The way things are right now, buying a tag isnt to bad since the state finally took over the local tag office. getting your drivers license is another matter. I cant even get an appointment to renew my license. the examiners office told me not to worry about it that I had 5 months once all Covid restrictions are removed. So, Now I am driving around with and expired license, and no tag on trailers.


I have an appointment for January .


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Nice pics Maud. The boss is from Toledo.



Not too far from me, I'm SE of TOL by about an hour or so.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Just ordered a new OEM 346xp clutch cover (orange) and three EXL chains from PA Dan. I'm excited to try that chain!


I like those chains a lot.
You should see if he can do up a nice square chain for you.
Dan's a great guy .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Got 3 loads of black locust in before dark tonight (that's gonna be even tougher to do in a couple weeks.) I try not to waste even the small kibbles and bits of locust. View attachment 861739
> View attachment 861740
> View attachment 861741


Nice work man.
Locust .
Saw these for you, I think it's time for an upgrade .
New trackbarrow lol.


And a log lift right up the rd from you.


----------



## muad

I need to buy a trailer. My wood hauling trailer stays on the property. Not road worthy, especially not now. I was a dumbass, and broke it. You see, when I was skidding logs I would sometimes just hook then up with a chain to the trailer so I didn't have to disconnect it from the tractor, because it's kind of a pain. Well, I had a pretty decent size ash on the ground that was getting stuck, and I just kept on ah yanking, and broke one of the spring shackles. Last weekend I fixed that, then took it down in the woods and within 5 minutes I broke it again. one of the tires caught a stump and bent outwards... Now it gets hung up on the inner fender. Looks like the axel on this thing was from the front end of something. It has what looks like ball joints or something, that can turn left or right. 

Ugh...


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I like those chains a lot.
> You should see if he can do up a nice square chain for you.
> Dan's a great guy .


He had some square filed EL chain too. I have yet to dabble in any square filed chain. Round file seems to do pretty well for me, and I'm just getting the hang of hand filing that LOL. Not sure I'm quite ready to try to learn how to square file yet, although I wouldn't mind trying it at some point. I know nothing about it, so I have no idea what kind of square files to get etc.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Nice work man.
> Locust .
> Saw these for you, I think it's time for an upgrade .
> New trackbarrow lol.
> View attachment 861933
> 
> And a log lift right up the rd from you.
> 
> View attachment 861934


That wheelbarrow is badass!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> That wheelbarrow is badass!


If I was doing more tree work I'd get one.
I like the wheeled ones too, I almost bought one a couple yrs ago, I should have.





Muck-Truck® | Motorised Wheelbarrow | Muck-Truck®


The Muck-Truck® powered wheelbarrow is designed and built in the UK and delivers productivity benefits many sectors including construction & landscaping.




www.mucktruck.com


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> If I was doing more tree work I'd get one.
> I like the wheeled ones too, I almost bought one a couple yrs ago, I should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muck-Truck® | Motorised Wheelbarrow | Muck-Truck®
> 
> 
> The Muck-Truck® powered wheelbarrow is designed and built in the UK and delivers productivity benefits many sectors including construction & landscaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mucktruck.com



I can't even begin to imagine what that thing would cost. Maybe when I'm older and I'm tired of pushing a regular wheelbarrow. LOL. 

Whelp, I'll chat with y'all later. Time to get to getting, want to get these few smaller trees bucked up. Time to see who wins between the 346 and 241.


----------



## svk

Trying to scrounge some ducks. Then my neighbor is going to skid some lake logs out of the landing so I can haul in more lower unit grabbers.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Trying to scrounge some ducks. Then my neighbor is going to skid some lake logs out of the landing so I can haul in more lower unit grabbers.



Good luck!!


----------



## Logger nate

Nice view from my second job office window yesterday 
Did find a nice dead standing red fir firewood tree but the logger decided he wanted it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> Nice view from my second job office window yesterday View attachment 861969
> Did find a nice dead standing red fir firewood tree but the logger decided he wanted it.


Time to find a new logger!


----------



## svk

Decoy maintenance inside while the snow squalls come through. 

Everlasting flotation for these thanks to spray foam. 



These were pretty rashed up from years of decoy bag abuse so they got a shot of flat black (which appears shiny because it’s wet). Sometimes I’ll dust their backs with white or grey which looks quite like bluebills and ringnecks. Back in the old days, a lot of the hunters only used flat back decoys.


----------



## Short timer

Here’s my haul from this morning, got about 2 more pickup loads to get.



Kids fished at the pond on the property where the wood is while I bucked it up, then they loaded and unloaded the truck twice.


----------



## muad

Short timer said:


> Here’s my haul from this morning, got about 2 more pickup loads to get.
> 
> View attachment 862024
> 
> Kids fished at the pond on the property where the wood is while I bucked it up, then they loaded and unloaded the truck twice.
> View attachment 862025



Heck yeah! Parenting done right.


----------



## muad

Well, here is the trailer situation. I got it straightened back out, and tried wedging a sacrificial screech in to stop it from rotating. Didn't work. Almost had a full load and then she pissed me off and I drug her up.





Still have another load or two to get, and my truck is at the FIL's still getting the brake line(s) repaired that blew last weekend while I was down in the woods... Ugh.

Spent the morning with the 241 and 346xp. The 346xp is staying. I leaned her up some as she sounded rich, and the plug was almost black when I pulled it. It's like a different saw! She's screaming good now. The more I use it, the more I love that little unit.

I'll miss the 241, as its weight is so nice for limbing. But, I'm thinking the 346xp with an 18" bar will be even better. Has a 16" on it now, which worked well today. Bucked up a nice sugar maple I dropped last spring due to the top being busted (and caught up in another tree, still growing leaves, LOL), and a couple small ash and a honey locust I dropped fall of last year. All decent wood, but the honey locust still has some moisture in it.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Well, here is the trailer situation. I got it straightened back out, and tried wedging a sacrificial screech in to stop it from rotating. Didn't work. Almost had a full load and then she pissed me off and I drug her up.
> 
> View attachment 862026
> View attachment 862027
> 
> 
> Still have another load or two to get, and my truck is at the FIL's still getting the brake line(s) repaired that blew last weekend while I was down in the woods... Ugh.
> 
> Spent the morning with the 241 and 346xp. The 346xp is staying. I leaned her up some as she sounded rich, and the plug was almost black when I pulled it. It's like a different saw! She's screaming good now. The more I use it, the more I love that little unit.
> 
> I'll miss the 241, as its weight is so nice for limbing. But, I'm thinking the 346xp with an 18" bar will be even better. Has a 16" on it now, which worked well today. Bucked up a nice sugar maple I dropped last spring due to the top being busted (and caught up in another tree, still growing leaves, LOL), and a couple small ash and a honey locust I dropped fall of last year. All decent wood, but the honey locust still has some moisture in it.


Time to break the welder out, mate. That's an old truck axle. I'd weld the gap at the knuckle. 
Cheers your 346 is staying, they are great little saws.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Time to break the welder out, mate. That's an old truck axle. I'd weld the gap at the knuckle.
> Cheers your 346 is staying, they are great little saws.



Welders on my list of things I need. Can you believe I'm a "farmer" that doesn't have one, LOL


----------



## Short timer

Everything is hauled that can be lifted. If the owner of the property isn’t around in the next couple days to let me use his Kubota, I’ll haul the TW5 over to split the big ones on site.


----------



## Short timer

Logger nate said:


> Nice view from my second job office window yesterday View attachment 861969
> Did find a nice dead standing red fir firewood tree but the logger decided he wanted it.


Beautiful turf!


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Welders on my list of things I need. Can you believe I'm a "farmer" that doesn't have one, LOL


Join the club Maud. If ya can't fix it with baler twine or duck tape it can't be fixed.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Join the club Maud. If ya can't fix it with baler twine or duck tape it can't be fixed.



Amen brother, a freaking men


----------



## Logger nate

Been using the box my wood splitter came in for a wood box by the back door, was getting in pretty rough shape. Figured a new one would be good use for some of my milled boards, finally had time to finish it up today 


Big pine tree by the house has been dripping pitch on the wife’s new car, she “requested” something be done. Snow broke a big limb out last winter, thankfully it missed the car. Was going to just cut some limbs off but wondering if it’d be better to just cut it down and turn it into wood and boards? It’s a nice tree, like having it there but it does lean towards the house


----------



## Philbert

*So, if you happen to be in South Africa . . . *

STIHL sells different things in different countries, due to different markets, different regulations (or lack thereof), etc. Saw this on their South Africa website (long story):





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Has a front chain tensioner, which is a deal killer . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Let's _please_ keep the lubricant discussions limited to 2-stroke equipment  .



Bad experience? You can tell us, you're among friends  .


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day troops. Look new peppermint scrounge!




Ok, I'll be honest, I cut it back in May and it has sat in the trailer since  . Anyway, I had the eighth row stacked and the big question was whether I had enough to fill the last row. 




I loaded up the big blue gum night-burners.




Then with the trailer load stacked...




With this much left over for the firepit.




Haha! Not bad for a pile of wood all scrounged before the burning season got going. 20 cubes = 5.5 cord in the bay. 

The perfect pump!


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> With this much left over for the firepit.


I think if you just wait another 5 months you'll be able fit those in on top as the stack settles.  

With the woodshed full I see why you haven't been sending as many pics recently. Leaves you more time to work on the abdominal shield I suppose...


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Welders on my list of things I need. Can you believe I'm a "farmer" that doesn't have one, LOL


 no never heard of a farmer that didnt have an old buz box stuck in the corner.....


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Decoy maintenance inside while the snow squalls come through.
> Everlasting flotation for these thanks to spray foam.
> View attachment 862001
> 
> These were pretty rashed up from years of decoy bag abuse so they got a shot of flat black (which appears shiny because it’s wet). Sometimes I’ll dust their backs with white or grey which looks quite like bluebills and ringnecks. Back in the old days, a lot of the hunters only used flat back decoys.
> View attachment 862002


----------



## Haywire

Guess it's time to bust out the sled.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Supposed to be 89 here today.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Guess it's time to bust out the sled.
> 
> View attachment 862209



Jealy! I can't wait for the snow to fly. 

So, this is my next project in the woods. This red oak is not only a nice log, but its root structure is holding my bank in place. I'm afraid if I don't drop it soon, It'll fall, and take 10 yards of dirt with it. 

Plan is to fell it and make firewood, and the leave the stump to hold that bank together. 

Any tips are appreciated. Trying to decide if I should drop it over the creek, or towards the house. It won't reach the house, but has a lot of other trees it can hit/get caught in.


----------



## HelpfulHatchet

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


i see folks giving it away on FB marketplace in SC KS.


----------



## LondonNeil

Photos at last! i finished up collecting the oak from my neighbour. i reckon my initial 4m3 or just over a cord estimate still holds.





the two oaks were just behind the bushes in the background, and the rounds ended up under them. the high fence panel was lifted out (its high as a round is holding it up currently). Under the pallets to the right is some of the dry splits I'm now burning, behind the two small apple trees and down at the end of the fence is the start of the pile from this year, which is 4' tall and wide until about one fence panel before the high one, it is then about half height and the oak is on top of the splits for now, so its temporary position is right where it will end up too.

and once it was all my side of the fence I shifted the limb wood off the lawn. It only went 15' to my usual spot to pile limbs before bucking and splitting but @Hranch will be please to see this






my eldest is abit scrawny yet but she liked the idea. That is my scrounged barrow, it is in good nick!


----------



## Short timer

Ended up towIng the splitter to the property this scrounge is from because the owner wasn’t around to use his kubota. Was going just noodle them but figured I’d exercise the wheel bearings and it was less than a mile away. I just quartered them with the 4 way and loaded. Split straight from the truck when I got back and called it a day.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up some ducks. This lake will probably freeze during the week so I’ll be onto larger water. 


13 of the 19 logs we pulled out of the lake.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged up a new toy for the kids that will see some firewood and plowing duties as well. I'm just not sure how helpful its going to be after my first attempt...


----------



## MustangMike

A few years ago I tried to tow the wheelbarrow from the back of the ATV, but never got it to work to my satisfaction and gave up on it.


----------



## djg james

Short timer said:


> Everything is hauled that can be lifted. If the owner of the property isn’t around in the next couple days to let me use his Kubota, I’ll haul the TW5 over to split the big ones on site.
> 
> View attachment 862057
> 
> 
> View attachment 862058


Good Heavens! That's a big log splitter. What's it got a diesel engine on it (lol). Never seen so many hoses. The wedge can be moved up&down?


----------



## muad

The 346 did me good this weekend, got a decent load in the F350. Sugar maple, ash, and black locust. The uncut stuff was stuff I was finding along the trail on the way out of the woods. 




Any ideas on what this wood is? came off a pretty large tree, one of the tops fell off across my trail. I did not examine the leaves as they were already shriveled up. What do you guys think? It's heavy, I was thinking maybe a Pin Oak or some species of Hickory?


----------



## MustangMike

Always tough to judge from pics, but if guessing between Pin Oak and Smooth Bark Hickory, I would pick the Hickory, and yes, it is very heavy!


----------



## Short timer

djg james said:


> Good Heavens! That's a big log splitter. What's it got a diesel engine on it (lol). Never seen so many hoses. The wedge can be moved up&down?


Yeah wedge can be raised and lowered and it has a log lift. Not diesel, haha, Honda GX390. It’s a Timberwolf TW5.


----------



## Short timer

Here’s the log lift in action with a big oak round.


----------



## Philbert

*'Why STIHL is NOT sold at The Home Depot or Lowes'*






But, apparently at Northern Tool. First time seeing the built out display.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

We have a hardware store part way across town I don’t go to often. When I was there last I noticed a section stocked with Stihl products, and there wasn’t a service counter in the immediate area. I thought to myself that wasn’t allowed. Then as I was wandering through the store I saw the Stihl service counter amongst unrelated products on the other side of the store. Odd. I almost walked out of there thinking they didn’t have a Stihl service counter. If it was me I’d put up a sign announcing the location of the service counter.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> the two oaks were just behind the bushes in the background, and the rounds ended up under them. the high fence panel was lifted out (its high as a round is holding it up currently). Under the pallets to the right is some of the dry splits I'm now burning, behind the two small apple trees and down at the end of the fence is the start of the pile from this year, which is 4' tall and wide until about one fence panel before the high one, it is then about half height and the oak is on top of the splits for now, so its temporary position is right where it will end up too.



Now you see, you could have saved all that typing by just posting more pics!

Actually, can you take a couple of close-ups of the wood and bark so I can compare to the oak I have here that I have been told is English oak?



Short timer said:


> Ended up towIng the splitter to the property this scrounge is from because the owner wasn’t around to use his kubota. Was going just noodle them but figured I’d exercise the wheel bearings and it was less than a mile away. I just quartered them with the 4 way and loaded. Split straight from the truck when I got back and called it a day.
> 
> View attachment 862246



Nice haul!


----------



## farmer steve

@Maud. going with pin oak in your pics. Your gonna miss that 241.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> @Maud. going with pin oak in your pics. Your gonna miss that 241.



Thanks! 

Yeah, probably so. Oh well, if need be I'll find another one down the road.


----------



## djg james

Short timer said:


> Here’s the log lift in action with a big oak round.


I could definitely use one of those. Especially since as I get older, the wood gets heavier.


----------



## JustJeff

First fire for me this morning.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

muad said:


> The 346 did me good this weekend, got a decent load in the F350. Sugar maple, ash, and black locust. The uncut stuff was stuff I was finding along the trail on the way out of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 862331
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this wood is? came off a pretty large tree, one of the tops fell off across my trail. I did not examine the leaves as they were already shriveled up. What do you guys think? It's heavy, I was thinking maybe a Pin Oak or some species of Hickory?
> 
> View attachment 862332
> View attachment 862333


Pignut hickory?


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, Pignut and Smooth bark Hickory are one in the same.


----------



## cat10ken

We always called it bitternut hickory.


----------



## panolo

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged up a new toy for the kids that will see some firewood and plowing duties as well. I'm just not sure how helpful its going to be after my first attempt...View attachment 862274


Man that thing is clean! Those are damn near indestructible! I'm very jealous! Don't forget they have a oil filter under a side cover. Probably a 5HO filter but some did have 1UY's. I've seen them never changed before and plugged. Also if it has a shift detent never mess with it! LOL! Rod adjustment only. Also you want to make sure to run a motorcycle approved oil. I run yamalube 10-40. They have clutch plates just like a motorcycle in them. 

Did I mention I'm super jealous!! Still has original rubber!


----------



## svk

Bitternut, pignut, and shellbark are different species, I always head them as grouped as smoothbark hickories versus shagbark.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> *'Why STIHL is NOT sold at The Home Depot or Lowes'*
> View attachment 862350
> 
> 
> View attachment 862349
> 
> 
> But, apparently at Northern Tool. First time seeing the built out display.
> 
> Philbert


Interesting. For all of that talk about only being sold through Mom and Pop dealerships, Stihl sold their soul once they put their goods in John Deere dealerships and now into NT. Northern Tool used to be an awesome place, I will never step foot in there again unless I need trailer axles. Most of the rest of their stuff is grossly overpriced now.

When I was a kid, getting the NT catalog was second to only the Cabela's catalog. Shame.


----------



## Short timer

djg james said:


> I could definitely use one of those. Especially since as I get older, the wood gets heavier.


It’s definitely a back saver. Especially compared to the vertical design to deal with large rounds, personally working with those kills my back. The lift makes for a great staging platform too. If I’m by myself, I’ll throttle down, load it, split, rinse and repeat. These splitters really need two people to utilize their speed, one to operate and one to load the lift, otherwise you’re just burning gas. Good thing I got 3 kids.


----------



## muad

@Duce thanks so much for the Gas caps for the 262!! They arrived


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Interesting. For all of that talk about only being sold through Mom and Pop dealerships, Stihl sold their soul once they put their goods in John Deere dealerships and now into NT. Northern Tool used to be an awesome place, I will never step foot in there again unless I need trailer axles. Most of the rest of their stuff is grossly overpriced now.
> 
> When I was a kid, getting the NT catalog was second to only the Cabela's catalog. Shame.


And John Deere sold their soul when they started offering their riding mowers at Home Depot. Same thing can be said for Ariens and Bolens and blah blah blah. A new Ace hardware moved into our home town about 6 months ago and brought in a good inventory of Stihl power equipment. It was the final nail in the coffin for the last struggling mom and pop power equipment dealer we had.


----------



## Short timer

Was able to put a little wood splitting time today after work ( I work nights). It was just me so the pile should’ve been done but it ain’t. About an hours left and ready for stacking.


----------



## H-Ranch

panolo said:


> Man that thing is clean! Those are damn near indestructible! I'm very jealous! Don't forget they have a oil filter under a side cover. Probably a 5HO filter but some did have 1UY's. I've seen them never changed before and plugged. Also if it has a shift detent never mess with it! LOL! Rod adjustment only. Also you want to make sure to run a motorcycle approved oil. I run yamalube 10-40. They have clutch plates just like a motorcycle in them.
> 
> Did I mention I'm super jealous!! Still has original rubber!


Wasn't exactly looking for one but my buddy took it on trade for his boat that I stored for 5+ years and offered me a deal. Everything works, no cracks in the plastic, no seat tears, almost no corrosion, and the skid plates are barely even scratched. The oil even looks like it was just changed. One owner and I think they must have used it a few times a year to plow their driveway. Oh, and it came with the plow which is in similar shape.

Thanks for the advice - I'll give it some attention next week. So far I only had to bump the idle speed and aim the headlamps! LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Actually, can you take a couple of close-ups of the wood and bark so I can compare to the oak I have here that I have been told is English oak?


Sure, I'll get a few for you. As with all trees the bark varies with age and limb/trunk. Generally the furrows get deeper with age. Bark is thick, wood varies a bit i colour, often quite light in limbs although not ash light, but can be yellower in the trunk. for me it is the most consistently easy to split wood when green. it is very wet when green, freshly bucked it often pools water on the round ends. its heavy, and stil heavy when seasoned. tight grain and the medullary rays can be spectacular. The oak smell though...wow, it is strong on english oak. So hard to describe though...some moments it smells like sweet cider..or rather a fake sweet cider like the ice lollies I remember from when i was a kid, other moments its a sort of farmyard manure smell, but the nice sort...not pig sh*t! Most of that goes for european/turkey oak too though...which i not such a good firewood. English oak is more rot resistant, sapwood will stil rot, ...all of it will if wet, but you'll probably not have that trouble! I'll get you some photos, hope they help.

btw....you have split it haven't you? If not it will still split dry, but its harder....well made oak hulls would resist a cannon ball.....its probably why we have so many, Henry VIII wasn't to know steel ships would come along but could see we needed to keep a very good navy, so he made us plant a lot of oaks.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Red oak, stinks! White oak, not so bad.


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak is pores, White Oak is not. All the ships, locks on the Erie Canal and wine barrels are White Oak. But Red Oak has beautiful grain and makes good furniture and flooring, and it also burns very well.

Red Oak also thrives in areas that had acid rain, and is becoming more abundant in those locations.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> For all of that talk about only being sold through Mom and Pop dealerships, . . .





Lionsfan said:


> A new Ace hardware moved into our home town about 6 months ago and brought in a good inventory of Stihl power equipment.


I don’t care who sells it, but they make such a big deal about their dealers in their ads. I have seen them sold in farm stores and hardware stores where the sales people didn’t know a bar from a chain. Only could quote the prices on the stickers. I guess that ‘someone’ in those stores knows enough to qualify for a dealership, but they are not always there. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I don’t care who sells it, but they make such a big deal about their dealers in their ads. I have seen them sold in farm stores and hardware stores where the sales people didn’t know a bar from a chain. Only could quote the prices on the stickers. I guess that ‘someone’ in those stores knows enough to qualify for a dealership, but they are not always there.
> 
> Philbert


Correct!


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Red oak, stinks! White oak, not so bad.


But it’s a good stink! I love when my yard stinks like that!!


----------



## LondonNeil

English oak is a white oak I think, although also seen it classified as brown (?!). I agree it's a stink but a good one. Although first time I smelt it was unsure, one of those smells not sure if it's nice or not. I suspect I love it now because I know it's oak and such good firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

English Oak (used for ship building) is definitely in the White Oak Family (and may just be White Oak),

Usually the Oak that "stinks" is in the Red Oak family, and is sometimes referred to as "piss Oak".


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> English Oak (used for ship building) is definitely in the White Oak Family (and may just be White Oak),
> 
> Usually the Oak that "stinks" is in the Red Oak family, and is sometimes referred to as "piss Oak".


Correct. Burns great, but smells like a cat box when cut and drying for 6 months at least.


----------



## Philbert

Yet, wine connoisseurs rave about those ‘oaky accents’!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Speaking of stink, those lake logs smell like mud when you pull them out of the lake. While they are drying they smell like manure!!


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, but it is White Oak accents … not Red Oak! And, it is generally "burned Oak", they char the inside of the barrel. (Or a mix of burned or not, or a mix of 1st year burned, 2 nd year burned, 3 year burned to get the desired flavor). They may also use a mix of French Oak … it is a big deal thing in wine country!

The length of time they age it, and what it is aged in all make a difference. I used to have a client who had his own wine label, and they pay the wine makers a lot for their knowledge!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Speaking of stink, those lake logs smell like mud when you pull them out of the lake. While they are drying they smell like manure!!


Cutting / splitting them wet or dry?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Yes, but it is White Oak accents … not Red Oak! And, it is generally "burned Oak", they char the inside of the barrel. (Or a mix of burned or not, or a mix of 1st year burned, 2 nd year burned, 3 year burned to get the desired flavor). They may also use a mix of French Oak … it is a big deal thing in wine country!



And then, this is this kind of 'Oakie' accent!



Philbert


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Y’all think red oak stinks!? I love the smell when cutting and splitting.


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes there seems to be little to no smell, other times it is more noticeable, and not always the same.

I think the piss oak reference is mostly used when cutting Pin Oak, but I could be wrong.

I initially heard the phase from my first Father In Law, who was a tree guy back when they all ran Homelite XLs. I remember him saying … "Smell that … that's piss Oak"!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

I've cut my share of red piss oak. The smell is in your nose for days.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Cutting / splitting them wet or dry?
> 
> Philbert


Cutting and splitting them wet, they do not smell too bad. The splits are now stacked and smell pretty fragrant!!


----------



## svk

I have never cut any oak that smelled bad but willow sure smells like piss. And cottonwood rounds once drying smell like shitty diapers.


----------



## svk

I have cut plenty of American elm and a bit of red elm and siberian elm. Nothing ever smelled like urine either. Just the smell of elm.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes there seems to be little to no smell, other times it is more noticeable, and not always the same.
> 
> I think the piss oak reference is mostly used when cutting Pin Oak, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I initially heard the phase from my first Father In Law, who was a tree guy back when they all ran Homelite XLs. I remember him saying … "Smell that … that's piss Oak"!


That big oak log I had for the GTG was a piss oak Mike. I think there was to much 2 stroke smoke in the air for anyone to notice


----------



## woodchip rookie

Rural King is a dealer also


----------



## Short timer

Finished it up.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> I don’t care who sells it, but they make such a big deal about their dealers in their ads. I have seen them sold in farm stores and hardware stores where the sales people didn’t know a bar from a chain. Only could quote the prices on the stickers. I guess that ‘someone’ in those stores knows enough to qualify for a dealership, but they are not always there.
> 
> Philbert



John Deere dealer selling Stihl is just a bit over a 1/4 mile from me. I quit going there for service. Chainsaws work was always on the bottom of the 'to do' list.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I have never cut any oak that smelled bad but willow sure smells like piss. And cottonwood rounds once drying smell like shitty diapers.



Willow comes in different types. The common one out here smells nice, not very strong though. I did cut some willow growing in a swamp once. that smelled bad when green but not when cured.


----------



## djg james

Short timer said:


> Finished it up.


But it's not finished until it's stacked.  Man I'd like to see that splitter in action.


----------



## Short timer

djg james said:


> But it's not finished until it's stacked.  Man I'd like to see that splitter in action.


Like I mentioned earlier, without two people, you’re not utilizing it’s speed. They used to come full auto cycle, forward and back till someone lobbed a finger off and sued the company.


----------



## djg james

Short timer said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, without two people, you’re not utilizing it’s speed. They used to come full auto cycle, forward and back till someone lobbed a finger off and sued the company.


I'd put tracks on it, hook up a bucking saw and connect it to my smart phone. Then you could just drive it along the side of a log and watch it go to work while you sit in a comfy chair and sip your favorite beverage  .


----------



## LondonNeil

quercus robur, common oak, english oak. its not american white oak but i'm sure its close. just look on wikipediea. @Cowboy254 may be intersted in this

In Australia
English oak is one of the most common park trees in south-eastern Australia, noted for its vigorous, luxuriant growth. In Australia, it grows very quickly[_citation needed_] to a tree of 20 m (66 ft) tall by up to 20 m (66 ft) broad, with a low-branching canopy. Its trunk and secondary branches are very thick and solid and covered with deep-fissured blackish-grey bark.[12] The largest example in Australia is in Donnybrook, Western Australia.[13]

i guess many oaks do this, but spend a bit of time splitting green english oak and it stains your axe head black very quickly.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Nothing ever smelled like urine either.


You have so many cats that you are probably immune to that smell.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> You have so many cats that you are probably immune to that smell.
> 
> Philbert


Hell no. I can smell cat piss from a mile off!

There are a lot of Semi-feral male cats in town and one was marking under the deck at work for a while. Stunk!


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Willow comes in different types. The common one out here smells nice, not very strong though. I did cut some willow growing in a swamp once. that smelled bad when green but not when cured.


I remember you saying that. All of the ones that grow here stink, unfortunately. I know I’ve cut at least three deferent species of willow.


----------



## Be Stihl

@Maud
That sure looks like smooth bark Hickory or pignut. I don’t see any rays that would point to Oak. I have cut some of that for next year and it is super hard and heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Storm coming … better hide!!!

Yea, I got me a Limmy, and she is ported … with 32" 404 that I square filed!


----------



## Philbert

Just got hit with 4+ inches of heavy, wet snow. Dug out the Toro. Bought a few gallons of ethanol-free gas. Started on the second pull. 

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 117362




----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> Just got hit with 4+ inches of heavy, wet snow. Dug out the Toro. Bought a few gallons of ethanol-free gas. Started on the second pull.
> 
> Philbert



Send some my way please. 

I run nothing but 100LL in all my small engines. It's a little more expensive, but I never have to worry.


----------



## Philbert

This is a 4-stroke. But my old, 3HP, 2-stroke snowthrowers started on the first three pulls at the start of each seasons. Not fussy about fuel. No air filter (!). Techumseh engines. 

Philbert


----------



## muad

Be Stihl said:


> @Maud
> That sure looks like smooth bark Hickory or pignut. I don’t see any rays that would point to Oak. I have cut some of that for next year and it is super hard and heavy.
> 
> Thanks. I'll try to get a pic of the tree and see if I can scrounge some leaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> This is a 4-stroke. But my old, 3HP, 2-stroke snowthrowers started on the first three pulls at the start of each seasons. Not fussy about fuel. No air filter (!). Techumseh engines.
> 
> Philbert



Nice! I run the AV gas in my 4-strokes too (log splitters, generator, etc.). Have run it in 4wheelers too. As long as it doesn't have 02 sensors, you're good I guess.


----------



## svk

We got about 3-4" of extremely slippery snow that started at around 5 and ended around midnight last night.

I drove my girls to school because last time we had slippery snow the bus driver ended up stuck/mildly in the ditch somewhere along the route. So I got to work early and am drinking coffee now.

Need to get up to the cabin to get my duck decoys and outboard to maybe do some hunting this weekend near my house. The small lake at my cabin froze on Monday night.


----------



## panolo

I don't think red oak stinks at all. I'm burning basswood right now. That stuff stinks from the start. Same with box elder and cottonwood.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I don't think red oak stinks at all. I'm burning basswood right now. That stuff stinks from the start. Same with box elder and cottonwood.


I did not have an issue with dry basswood, but green sure smells.


----------



## clint53

I've posted so many pics of cutting, splitting, hauling and stacking firewood on my FB page, one of my friends did this yesterday.
He did not do the carving. He stole the pic.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Is it still scrounging if it was cut into 9’ lengths and stored for I’ll get too it sometime? Maple is now 18” rounds. 

The saw wasn’t cutting great yesterday so I sharpened the chain and lowered the rakers a little today before cutting, Major difference in the chips.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I did not have an issue with dry basswood, but green sure smells.


Mine is dry and it smells like the day I cut it. Just a hair better than cottonwood. Ick!


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> Is it still scrounging if it was cut into 9’ lengths and stored for I’ll get too it sometime? Maple is now 18” rounds.
> 
> The saw wasn’t cutting great yesterday so I sharpened the chain and lowered the rakers a little today before cutting, Major difference in the chips.View attachment 862814
> View attachment 862815
> View attachment 862816



I'll allow it  

LOL


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> I'll allow it
> 
> LOL


Good haha, The forks on the tractor make doing that easy. I have wood on my trailer from May still, finally getting caught up.


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> Good haha, The forks on the tractor make doing that easy. I have wood on my trailer from May still, finally getting caught up.



Good deal man. The weather around here is just starting to get good for wood cutting.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes there seems to be little to no smell, other times it is more noticeable, and not always the same.
> 
> I think the piss oak reference is mostly used when cutting Pin Oak, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I initially heard the phase from my first Father In Law, who was a tree guy back when they all ran Homelite XLs. I remember him saying … "Smell that … that's piss Oak"!


That's what I've noticed.
I've suspected that it was a specific species that stunk, but wasn't sure.
I've only had one time that what I thought was red oak smelled.


MustangMike said:


> Storm coming … better hide!!!
> 
> Yea, I got me a Limmy, and she is ported … with 32" 404 that I square filed!


Sweet!.
That 404 will be nice for stumping and cutting dirty wood.

Just realized it's got a wrap, might not be the easiest to flush cut with.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> This is a 4-stroke. But my old, 3HP, 2-stroke snowthrowers started on the first three pulls at the start of each seasons. Not fussy about fuel. No air filter (!). Techumseh engines.
> 
> Philbert


Not to much dust floating around in a snow storm lol.
I'm waiting for the snowy dust storm pictures , I know their coming.

Funny how many engines I've seen on small equipment without air filters, they just keep going.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Man that thing is clean! Those are damn near indestructible! I'm very jealous! Don't forget they have a oil filter under a side cover. Probably a 5HO filter but some did have 1UY's. I've seen them never changed before and plugged. Also if it has a shift detent never mess with it! LOL! Rod adjustment only. Also you want to make sure to run a motorcycle approved oil. I run yamalube 10-40. They have clutch plates just like a motorcycle in them.
> 
> Did I mention I'm super jealous!! Still has original rubber!


I told him that they are bulletproof too  .


H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged up a new toy for the kids that will see some firewood and plowing duties as well. I'm just not sure how helpful its going to be after my first attempt...View attachment 862274


You need one of these, not too far up the street from you.
I'll get you all set up yet .


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Sweet!.
> That 404 will be nice for stumping and cutting dirty wood.
> 
> Just realized it's got a wrap, might not be the easiest to flush cut with.




She rips through clean wood surprisingly fast also. I did not order it, it was someone else's project, and it came to me with the wrap, Max Flow and 404. With a 32" light bar it balances surprisingly well, and feels much lighter than my 660s, so I plan to leave it as is. I can always fell with this one and stump with a 660!

The other issue with the wrap … makes it harder to access the bar nuts!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> Good deal man. The weather around here is just starting to get good for wood cutting.


Still a little warm for it here in MD, in the afternoon’s at least. The skeeters are out in force but I gotta get everything bucked and split before I drop the next 8 trees haha.


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> Still a little warm for it here in MD, in the afternoon’s at least. The skeeters are out in force but I gotta get everything bucked and split before I drop the next 8 trees haha.



Yeah, we warmed up yesterday, and it looks like the next couple of day are gonna get into the 70s. Ugh. 

Next week, looks like highs in the 50s. 

First fire of the season is coming soon...


----------



## sean donato

I actually had a small fire in the furnace the other night, figured I should make sure the blower and what not worked before I needed it. House hit 100*f in about a 15 minute period.... good enough for me. Ready and waiting in Pa.


----------



## MustangMike

I found this in Wikipedia, and thought it was interesting:

"Hickory wood is very hard, stiff, dense and shock resistant. There are woods that are stronger than hickory and woods that are harder, but the combination of strength, toughness, hardness, and stiffness found in hickory wood is not found in any other commercial wood.[10] It is used for tool handles, bows, wheel spokes, carts, drumsticks, lacrosse stick handles, golf club shafts" 

It also says that it is NOT rot resistant! Oak wins there for sure!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I found this in Wikipedia, and thought it was interesting:
> 
> "Hickory wood is very hard, stiff, dense and shock resistant. There are woods that are stronger than hickory and woods that are harder, but the combination of strength, toughness, hardness, and stiffness found in hickory wood is not found in any other commercial wood.[10] It is used for tool handles, bows, wheel spokes, carts, drumsticks, lacrosse stick handles, golf club shafts"
> 
> It also says that it is NOT rot resistant! Oak wins there for sure!


I am surprised that Elm is not used for tool handles being it holds together so well.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> I found this in Wikipedia, and thought it was interesting:
> 
> "Hickory wood is very hard, stiff, dense and shock resistant. There are woods that are stronger than hickory and woods that are harder, but the combination of strength, toughness, hardness, and stiffness found in hickory wood is not found in any other commercial wood.[10] It is used for tool handles, bows, wheel spokes, carts, drumsticks, lacrosse stick handles, golf club shafts"
> 
> It also says that it is NOT rot resistant! Oak wins there for sure!


I like how hickory smells, a little like white oak. But, then again my nose may be burnt out from red oak. My parents had a nice hickory in front yard, as kids my stepbrother and I would shoot them in our sling-shots. Try eating them, smash with a hammer and not much to eat.


----------



## panolo

Even though it stinks from start to finish I am slightly impressed with basswood for this time of year. I am heating my house to 72 with 12-14 splits a day in the boiler. My house isn't small, 4000+ sq ft, and is old, originally constructed in the 1800's. I have put a new roof, siding, windows, basement, and almost finished the interior. I think the highest temp we have had in the last week is 38. I don't think I'll leave it lay anymore.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Yeah, we warmed up yesterday, and it looks like the next couple of day are gonna get into the 70s. Ugh.
> 
> Next week, looks like highs in the 50s.
> 
> First fire of the season is coming soon...


23° high/ -2° low on Saturday here in NW Montany. Great cuttin' weather!
* ❅ ❆ ❃ ❊ ❉*


----------



## JustJeff

"Nothing like a nice piece of hickory" said with my eyes squinted and my best Clint voice!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> 23° high/ -2° low on Saturday here in NW Montany. Great cuttin' weather!
> * ❅ ❆ ❃ ❊ ❉*



I'd love to visit/move to MT. Have friends in Billings.


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> Even though it stinks from start to finish I am slightly impressed with basswood for this time of year. I am heating my house to 72 with 12-14 splits a day in the boiler. My house isn't small, 4000+ sq ft, and is old, originally constructed in the 1800's. I have put a new roof, siding, windows, basement, and almost finished the interior. I think the highest temp we have had in the last week is 38. I don't think I'll leave it lay anymore.



Hmm, I burned up a tree worth of rounds because I read poor reviews on it. I may have to tru some now.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> I'd love to visit/move to MT. Have friends in Billings.


C'mon up. We're about 7 hours northwest of Billings. We can tip some big spruce. HaHa


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> She rips through clean wood surprisingly fast also. I did not order it, it was someone else's project, and it came to me with the wrap, Max Flow and 404. With a 32" light bar it balances surprisingly well, and feels much lighter than my 660s, so I plan to leave it as is. I can always fell with this one and stump with a 660!
> 
> The other issue with the wrap … makes it harder to access the bar nuts!


I bet it does .
I have one I've never even ran lol.
When I ran Coles stroked and ported 661 with a 24x404 with semi-chisel it cut fast and didn't dull, sure you'll like that about it.
Good thing you have those dirty old 660's to stump with .
I like to use the shorter stihl srenches with the handle that tapers down and is a bit longer. Another trick if you don't have the shorter scrench then I find instead of putting the scrench on the back nut from in front of the wrap, put it on under the wrap from the back. This helps to get a much better grip on the nut and instead of the screwdriver end of the scrench being close to the clutch cover it will be out further making it much easier.
Sure those west coast guys have other tips though. 


MustangMike said:


> I found this in Wikipedia, and thought it was interesting:
> 
> "Hickory wood is very hard, stiff, dense and shock resistant. There are woods that are stronger than hickory and woods that are harder, but the combination of strength, toughness, hardness, and stiffness found in hickory wood is not found in any other commercial wood.[10] It is used for tool handles, bows, wheel spokes, carts, drumsticks, lacrosse stick handles, golf club shafts"
> 
> It also says that it is NOT rot resistant! Oak wins there for sure!


L O C U S T is rot resistant .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> 23° high/ -2° low on Saturday here in NW Montany. Great cuddling weather!
> * ❅ ❆ ❃ ❊ ❉*


Fixed .
Unless you're doing that great white north thing .
Edit, that being Celsius.


----------



## MustangMike

Locust is especially rot resistant when in the ground, but you don't see it being used as a tool handle much.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Haywire said:


> 23° high/ -2° low on Saturday here in NW Montany. Great cuttin' weather!
> * ❅ ❆ ❃ ❊ ❉*


Efff that! West Yellowstone was a neat little town, I’ve been through there twice. It was snowing in Yellowstone at the end of May the first time I went. Y’all can keep that crap.


----------



## Haywire

ElevatorGuy said:


> Efff that! West Yellowstone was a neat little town, I’ve been through there twice. It was snowing in Yellowstone at the end of May the first time I went. Y’all can keep that crap.



I've seen it snow in every month but August. Although we have gotten some pretty good size hail. It helps keep the bugs down.


----------



## svk

Going to go grab my duck hunting stuff from the cabin later this morning. The smaller lakes up there are froze over so time to hit big water at the house. The lake water must be pretty warm yet because even the small bays have not skimmed over at night.

A friend told me he was planning to go musky fishing in two weeks. I told him good luck as it will definitely be frozen by then!


----------



## farmer steve

Here guys, rate this chain sharpening job. 


And no I didn't do it.


----------



## sean donato

The picture kinda.... well sucks.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> The picture kinda.... well sucks.


Any better? Cheap a$$ cell phone camera.


----------



## sean donato

Much better pic. Looks ok to me. I think your bumper could go down a tad more. I dont normally mess with safety chain, but I'm pretty sure they should be at the same height.(?) Top angle looks good. I like to get a bit more of a point at the leading edge, but I'd say that's a matter of preference. Imo. Some one else smarter then me will chime in as well....


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Any better? Cheap a$$ cell phone camera.
> View attachment 863205


Did @chipper1 do that for you?  Looks like crap to me, but I like Husqvarna saws.


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Did @chipper1 do that for you?  Looks like crap to me, but I like Husqvarna saws.


Most everyone around here runs Stihl chains on their hooskies. Brett wanted to make a chain for it since it was one of his favorite saws,a Farmboss.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Much better pic. Looks ok to me. I think your bumper could go down a tad more. I dont normally mess with safety chain, but I'm pretty sure they should be at the same height.(?) Top angle looks good. I like to get a bit more of a point at the leading edge, but I'd say that's a matter of preference. Imo. Some one else smarter then me will chime in as well....


Look close at the raker Sean.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Look close at the raker Sean.



What raker? LOL 

Looks good to me, should eat good.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Any better? Cheap a$$ cell phone camera.


I think that it looked better in the less good photo!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> What raker? LOL
> 
> Looks good to me, should eat good.


Wouldn't cut for crap even after I hit the teeth with a file. I think the anti kickback links were keeping the teeth from digging in.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Wouldn't cut for crap even after I hit the teeth with a file. I think the anti kickback links were keeping the teeth from digging in.



I was being sarcastic. LOL. 

My EXL chain from @PA Dan arrived today. I'm excited to try it out (maybe tomorrow).


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Wouldn't cut for crap even after I hit the teeth with a file. I think the anti kickback links were keeping the teeth from digging in.


Must be a Stihl chain?


----------



## bfrazier

farmer steve said:


> Look close at the raker Sean.


Something tells me that anti-kickback humped-up chain might be sitting backwards on the bar.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> View attachment 863245



So jealous.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> So jealous.


Not really enough, but I couldn't resist taking a quick rip.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Did @chipper1 do that for you?  Looks like crap to me, but I like Husqvarna saws.


Hey now.
Me too, but I wouldn't even try to make a stihl cut that bad  .


farmer steve said:


> Most everyone around here runs Stihl chains on their hooskies. Brett wanted to make a chain for it since it was one of his favorite saws,a Farmboss.


They don't know what a good chain is, look at that one.
First thing I do is cut those shark fins off .


Philbert said:


> I think that it looked better in the less good photo!
> 
> Philbert





farmer steve said:


> Wouldn't cut for crap even after I hit the teeth with a file. I think the anti kickback links were keeping the teeth from digging in.


Rookie!
Send me that chain, I'll make it cut for my favorite farmboss lol.


Duce said:


> Must be a Stihl chain?


Operator .


bfrazier said:


> Something tells me that anti-kickback humped-up chain might be sitting backwards on the bar.


No, but I've seen those pictures of the stihl guy sitting on them backwards .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> View attachment 863245


----------



## woodchip rookie

Scrounged some trigger time. Wind was ugly


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> Scrounged some trigger time. Wind was ugly


Nice, was thinking about you a couple days ago.
Went to buy a pressure washer and the guy was a long distance shooter, he had a 500yd range at his house for practice, he normally does 1000 or mile. We had a nice discussion.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Scrounged some trigger time. Wind was ugly



Nice? Whatcha chooting, 260, 6.5? I only ask because I know 308 can only shoot to 1000. LMBO. 

Haven't got into the long game, I'm still partial to service rifle chootin with irons.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

The start of the morning!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Think your helper would rather be doing something else!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Duce said:


> Think your helper would rather be doing something else!


Good news is she likes being warm in the winter. On top of that she was a **** bird to her mother last night so today she wasn’t given a choice for her day. Dad don’t play the lippy back talk game.


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> Good news is she likes being warm in the winter. On top of that she was a **** bird to her mother last night so today she wasn’t given a choice for her day. Dad don’t play the lippy back talk game.



Today's Dad award goes to... 

Good man. Teach'em right. 

So, remember that unknown wood I asked about last weekend? I split some today. It smells awesome, sort of sweet. Here's the splits:



And, here is the honey locust and sugar maple I cut up last weekend with the 241 and 346xp. It's a little wet, so I'll let it dry until next winter. Wife and daughter were kind enough to stack for me while I split.


----------



## cat10ken

That's pretty good stacking for a couple females!


----------



## muad

cat10ken said:


> That's pretty good stacking for a couple females!



You made the wife chuckle! She said thanks, she just started to learn that stacking method. She said give her time and she'll be even better. She's my Tetris queen.


----------



## muad

So, I think I have wheat/gluten sensitivity. Certain breads, pizza crust, etc. makes me feel like crap. 

On the weekends, it's almost tradition that my wife makes pancakes. Last weekend she started using Spelt flour from the local amish/mennonite store, and it's awesome! The bourbon barrel aged maple syrup from Costco is legit too.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

cat10ken said:


> That's pretty good stacking for a couple females!


My mom would have beat your azz for saying that.


----------



## muad

Duce said:


> My mom would have beat your azz for saying that.



I was thinking her (the wife's) response could have gone two ways; 1. how she responded. 2. WhoTF does he think he is??

LOL


----------



## svk

Scrounged some ducks this morning. 

Then did some brush cleaning and scrounged some caramel rolls!


----------



## svk

The 346 aka the “golden fiddle” did most of the work and the McCinderblock handled stumping and noodling this big willow trunk. 

Found the power pole guy line anchor with the 4218. Oops.


----------



## Cowboy254

I thought we were done with this but apparently not.


----------



## Be Stihl

muad said:


> Today's Dad award goes to...
> 
> Good man. Teach'em right.
> 
> So, remember that unknown wood I asked about last weekend? I split some today. It smells awesome, sort of sweet. Here's the splits:
> View attachment 863378
> 
> 
> And, here is the honey locust and sugar maple I cut up last weekend with the 241 and 346xp. It's a little wet, so I'll let it dry until next winter. Wife and daughter were kind enough to stack for me while I split.
> View attachment 863379



Yep, that’s hickory. Gonna be some great BTU’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Out with the old and ugly, in with the new and purdy.


----------



## Haywire

Ended up with 14" of fresh powder this morning. Went sleddin with the kiddo.


----------



## sean donato

Here's how my chains end up... critique away. Hasn't seen a grinder in quite a wile. Keep thinking about taking the rakers down a hair more but it cuts well...


----------



## Philbert

Can’t tell with those photos! 

Oh, did you mean critique the chains or the photography? (Try holding a solid colt piece of cardboard behind the cutters - it helps the camera focus). 

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

I'll get you some better pics tomorrow after work, would the chain off the bar take better pics?


----------



## svk

Wife got me these. Steel toe too.


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> . . . would the chain off the bar take better pics?


No. Just hold a solid color piece of cardboard behind the cutters, and let the auto-focus of your camera fix on the chain. 

Philbert


----------



## Tony ray

Cowboy254 said:


> I thought we were done with this but apparently not.
> 
> View attachment 863422


I packed up my fire place for the year 2 weeks ago but its been cold and wet since. The missus asked for a fire today to but im to hung over from the Grand Final last night.
Cannot remember an October this cold


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Here's how my chains end up... critique away. Hasn't seen a grinder in quite a wile. Keep thinking about taking the rakers down a hair more but it cuts well...


Looks fine.
Which saw are you running that on and what length bar. Seeing the saws in your signature they all look as though they should be able to pull an aggressive chain well, so yes the rakers could be taken down a good bit. The big sign to me is the shine on top of the rakers.
The cutter on the left in the first picture shows the top plate angle being less than the witness mark angle, while the other cutter looks the same as the witness make. Most likely you file a little different from side to side as most of us do, just being aware of it will help you correct it without having to put it on the grinder to even the angles all out. In the second picture it appears the gullet could be cleaned out a little, but as philbert was saying the pictures make it hard to tell for sure. When cleaning the gullet out I do not clean it out all the way to the back(where the file you sharpen with stops) unless the file I'm sharpening with will rust on the gullet when sharpening, or it's a chain I plan on using a husky roller guide on. If you remove the gullet all the way to the back then you have to hold the file up on the bottom of the top plate and that slows me down when freehand filing without the roller guide. Using the roller guide works very well for holding the file up but it's much slower than freehand filing without the guide.
All that being said if it gets your wood cut safely and you saw isn't racing and the filter isn't constantly covered in fines/it's throwing nice chips, then you'll be just fine .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Out with the old and ugly, in with the new and purdy.
> 
> View attachment 863441


When I first saw the husky I thought you were calling the 241 ugly .
That looks nice. I'm not a fan of the grey, now you can use the grey cover for flush cutting stumps.

What lawn mower is that .


----------



## Haywire

Don't see this too much in October. Might just sit by the fire today and watch old hockey games.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Wife got me these.


Does Nat know that you have his boots? He seems pretty possessive of them . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Don't see this too much in October. Might just sit by the fire today and watch old hockey games.
> 
> View attachment 863667


We had 18 above today. Looks to improve after tomorrow.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> We had 18 above today. Looks to improve after tomorrow.


Yeah, it looks like we'll be getting back to normal towards the end of the week too. Usually have highs in the 40s this time of year.


----------



## svk

18 degrees this morning. The ice actually formed around the decoys in the pre-dawn.


----------



## H-Ranch

I was channeling @Jere39 today, cutting and splitting red oak from my property. Kind of a funhouse mirror look to the pics with all the wrong colors, but using the same methods. I think the only piece of equipment we may have in common is the Fiskars. I did not have a chief of security overseeing operations.




The tree came down a few years ago and I had a purpose for it, but didn't get to it so today I decided to make it into firewood before it went bad. Still quite solid except for just the outer 1/2" or so. Have a few more trailer loads to go.


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> Nice? Whatcha chooting, 260, 6.5? I only ask because I know 308 can only shoot to 1000. LMBO.
> 
> Haven't got into the long game, I'm still partial to service rifle chootin with irons.


6.5CM


----------



## woodchip rookie

Haywire said:


> Ended up with 14" of fresh powder this morning. Went sleddin with the kiddo.
> My old barrel stove was rusting through in a few places so I replaced it with this little guy I scrounged up for free. Works nice.
> 
> View attachment 863442
> View attachment 863443


Is that a s244?


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I was channeling @Jere39 today, cutting and splitting red oak from my property. Kind of a funhouse mirror look to the pics with all the wrong colors, but using the same methods. I think the only piece of equipment we may have in common is the Fiskars. I did not have a chief of security overseeing operations.
> View attachment 863672
> 
> View attachment 863670
> 
> The tree came down a few years ago and I had a purpose for it, but didn't get to it so today I decided to make it into firewood before it went bad. Still quite solid except for just the outer 1/2" or so. Have a few more trailer loads to go.


Does that 441 cut wood now  .
Where did you get the other wheelbarrow wheel for that trailer .
That quad is crazy clean!


----------



## Haywire

woodchip rookie said:


> Is that a s244?


Don't know, don't see any tags on it. Does look like it from pictures though.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Looks fine.
> Which saw are you running that on and what length bar. Seeing the saws in your signature they all look as though they should be able to pull an aggressive chain well, so yes the rakers could be taken down a good bit. The big sign to me is the shine on top of the rakers.
> The cutter on the left in the first picture shows the top plate angle being less than the witness mark angle, while the other cutter looks the same as the witness make. Most likely you file a little different from side to side as most of us do, just being aware of it will help you correct it without having to put it on the grinder to even the angles all out. In the second picture it appears the gullet could be cleaned out a little, but as philbert was saying the pictures make it hard to tell for sure. When cleaning the gullet out I do not clean it out all the way to the back(where the file you sharpen with stops) unless the file I'm sharpening with will rust on the gullet when sharpening, or it's a chain I plan on using a husky roller guide on. If you remove the gullet all the way to the back then you have to hold the file up on the bottom of the top plate and that slows me down when freehand filing without the roller guide. Using the roller guide works very well for holding the file up but it's much slower than freehand filing without the guide.
> All that being said if it gets your wood cut safely and you saw isn't racing and the filter isn't constantly covered in fines/it's throwing nice chips, then you'll be just fine .


That chain is on my husqy 390xp 24" bar. Doesnt have an issue pulling it. I did notice my angle was off on the one side. I'm just free handing it when I'm out. Dont even own a file guide. I'll have to be more careful when I'm doing my off hand side. I'll get some better pics up when I get off work. Have a few other chains I need to grind. Post up a few of them as well...
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Does that 441 cut wood now  .
> Where did you get the other wheelbarrow wheel for that trailer .
> That quad is crazy clean!


Yeah, it seems to run better with a spark plug. 
I inherited the trailer maybe 13 years ago from my childhood neighbor when he passed away. His father had built it, so I'm guessing it's at least 50 years old. Probably has leftover paint on it that one of them picked up at a yard sale for 25 cents. He was the true definition of a scrounger - mechanical engineer who managed a scrapyard for many years. Had tons (literally) of metal at his house that came home with him. Built almost everything that he couldn't find for cheap including a wood stove that his widow still uses today.
Told you the ATV was too good to pass up.


----------



## Jere39

svk said:


> 18 degrees this morning. The ice actually formed around the decoys in the pre-dawn.
> 
> View attachment 863673



Used to keep an old baseball bat in the blind to row out and bust up the ice around us, then dunk the dekes to get the ice off them. Never had glass smooth ice on the river though.



H-Ranch said:


> I was channeling @Jere39 today, cutting and splitting red oak from my property. Kind of a funhouse mirror look to the pics with all the wrong colors, but using the same methods. I think the only piece of equipment we may have in common is the Fiskars. I did not have a chief of security overseeing operations.
> View attachment 863672
> 
> View attachment 863670
> 
> The tree came down a few years ago and I had a purpose for it, but didn't get to it so today I decided to make it into firewood before it went bad. Still quite solid except for just the outer 1/2" or so. Have a few more trailer loads to go.




Looking good there and you have my permission to channel away. I was out busting my big rounds into man-sized chunks to haul to the splitting/stacking zone. Scout didn't make it in this picture, but you can bet he was there:




Probably shouldn't let Deere know how overloaded this cart is. Could be a product liability concern.


----------



## Hinerman

sean donato said:


> Here's how my chains end up... critique away. Hasn't seen a grinder in quite a wile. Keep thinking about taking the rakers down a hair more but it cuts well...



You will find chain nuts who can pick your chain apart. It looks "OK" imo. You said all I need to know..."it cuts well". "Cuts well" means different things to different people; a matter of preference. 

I hate grabby chains with a passion so I would not take any off the rakers unless absolutely necessary; if it "cuts well" leave them alone. When the chips get small or turn to dust you will know when it is time to take some material off the rakers. If you touch up the cutters, do a couple test cuts before you decide to take the rakers down.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> That chain is on my husqy 390xp 24" bar. Doesnt have an issue pulling it. I did notice my angle was off on the one side. I'm just free handing it when I'm out. Dont even own a file guide. I'll have to be more careful when I'm doing my off hand side. I'll get some better pics up when I get off work. Have a few other chains I need to grind. Post up a few of them as well...
> Thanks for the advice.


For the 390 I'd definitely be taking the rakers down, and quite a bit too.
I bet it cuts a lot faster. You could also make the hook a bit more aggressive, but you will loose some durability and with frozen wood right around the corner I like a strong working corner.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> When I first saw the husky I thought you were calling the 241 ugly .
> That looks nice. I'm not a fan of the grey, now you can use the grey cover for flush cutting stumps.
> 
> What lawn mower is that .



Thanks!! 

That's my Toro zero turn.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, it seems to run better with a spark plug.
> I inherited the trailer maybe 13 years ago from my childhood neighbor when he passed away. His father had built it, so I'm guessing it's at least 50 years old. Probably has leftover paint on it that one of them picked up at a yard sale for 25 cents. He was the true definition of a scrounger - mechanical engineer who managed a scrapyard for many years. Had tons (literally) of metal at his house that came home with him. Built almost everything that he couldn't find for cheap including a wood stove that his widow still uses today.
> Told you the ATV was too good to pass up.


I've had some funny ones like that myself lol.
I have to give as much stuff away as I can or it will pile up here too. The other thing I do is say no, but sometimes I do better at giving it away than I do at saying no .
I knew it was clean, but it looks cleaner than the other pic you sent me.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> That's my Toro zero turn.


Welcome.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I have to give as much stuff away as I can or it will pile up here too. The other thing I do is say no, but sometimes I do better at giving it away than I do at saying no .


He had collected a lot of stuff, mostly nearly organized. (He kept log books of every piece of equipment he had, included starting instructions under various conditions. He tagged and dated all of his fuel cans. Lots of examples of similar stuff. Yeah, he was THAT guy. Man, I still wish he was around.) Someone offered his widow 10% of the scrap value for all of the metal - I told her I'd give her 100%. I loaded the truck and when I got to the scrapyard, the guy actually came out of the office to check my truck because he couldn't believe how much it weighed. Oops.

Need to give some stuff away myself to make sure I don't leave my wife with a mess. No, Brett, you can not have the ATV.


----------



## sean donato

Hinerman said:


> You will find chain nuts who can pick your chain apart. It looks "OK" imo. You said all I need to know..."it cuts well". "Cuts well" means different things to different people; a matter of preference.
> 
> I hate grabby chains with a passion so I would not take any off the rakers unless absolutely necessary; if it "cuts well" leave them alone. When the chips get small or turn to dust you will know when it is time to take some material off the rakers. If you touch up the cutters, do a couple test cuts before you decide to take the rakers down.





chipper1 said:


> For the 390 I'd definitely be taking the rakers down, and quite a bit too.
> I bet it cuts a lot faster. You could also make the hook a bit more aggressive, but you will loose some durability and with frozen wood right around the corner I like a strong working corner.


Ok guys a few more pictures, good as they get lol. I did a bit of cutting with it when I got home. It works nicely. 18" oak. Didnt have a thing bigger that was hardwood laying here atm. I was happy with the chips, I noodles a but with it in some poplar, full bar no issues. I hit a nail with it last time I used it. Only a few cutters were nicked up. If I hit anything else this week it will go on the ginder and get evened out.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.




Picked it up end of last year, got to take advantage of 0% financing and a rebate. Was purchased from my favorite Husky/Stihl dealer.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Ok guys a few more pictures, good as they get lol. I did a bit of cutting with it when I got home. It works nicely. 18" oak. Didnt have a thing bigger that was hardwood laying here atm. I was happy with the chips, I noodles a but with it in some poplar, full bar no issues. I hit a nail with it last time I used it. Only a few cutters were nicked up. If I hit anything else this week it will go on the ginder and get evened out.



Looks damn good to me brother!

Nice job.


----------



## H-Ranch

The rest of the oak - total of 3 nice trailer loads and 1/2+ load of not so nice stacking pieces.



Add to that 1 1/2 heaping loads of spruce from the neighbor's (some on the ground and some already stacked.)


----------



## JustJeff

sean donato said:


> Ok guys a few more pictures, good as they get lol. I did a bit of cutting with it when I got home. It works nicely. 18" oak. Didnt have a thing bigger that was hardwood laying here atm. I was happy with the chips, I noodles a but with it in some poplar, full bar no issues. I hit a nail with it last time I used it. Only a few cutters were nicked up. If I hit anything else this week it will go on the ginder and get evened out.


Nice job. I'm not posting any pics of my file jobs!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Looks damn good to me brother!
> 
> Nice job.





JustJeff said:


> Nice job. I'm not posting any pics of my file jobs!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys!


----------



## cantoo

A guy sent me a text asking if I wanted any firewood. He's cutting down a bunch of Ash, some maples and a few cherries. I don't need to go out and get wood as I have all I need right here behind me but you know how it is. My deal could fall apart tomorrow morning so I figured I might as well take a look. I won't bother commenting on the pics as most of you guys here can read the story from the stumps and logs anyway. I walked around the bush with him until it was dark and he could go home without doing any more cutting. I woke up at 3:30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep thinking about it. I sent him a text this morning saying that he could just go to work his day job and I would drop everything, buck his saw logs to length and leave them lay for him to pull out to the landing. I would handle everything else myself and with my equipment. Cutting and removing all the tops and all the smaller ash as he wants every ash gone. I don't need the wood but I don't have time for a funeral either. The 28" diameter barber chair is 22 to 24' up. Does anyone know if that 36" ash with the lightening strike down it will make decent lumber? He's sending it to a flooring sawmill and I'm wondering if they will pay much for it. It actually looks split just like the Poplar that got hit in my yard a month ago. If they won't pay him I would rather put it on my bandmill or maybe have to use my Alaskan.


----------



## svk

Worked on my scrounged trailer today. Removed the sign, rotten decking, and too short safety chains first.




The bolt holding the tilt bed to the frame was loose and too rusty to tighten so I cut that off. Had a replacement but didn’t have a replacement for the tilt bed bolt which needed to be cut to put the frame bolt in so I’ll pick one up tomorrow.

Maybe I’ll be able to find a second/blem chunk of plywood to put on for the middle deck. I’m sure the high quality stuff is ridiculously expensive now. 

Then just need to fashion some taillights.


----------



## svk

I do not really care for the "one bolt holds everything" system that this trailer uses on the tongue but since this is a local haul trailer and light duty I will use it. I am going to fashion a safety chain that will hold the tongue to the trailer at the front of the bed in the event the main pivot were to fail.


----------



## SS396driver

Town cleared some more oak . Nice that they bucked most too this is just one pile there are several more to pick up still


----------



## al-k

cantoo said:


> The 28" diameter barber chair is 22 to 24' up


Looks like he almost had it.


----------



## MustangMike

Why would you accept firewood that has already been cut???


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Why would you accept firewood that has already been cut???


I think asking them to split it may be going to far


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Why would you accept firewood that has already been cut???


@MustangMike, I would be glad to just bring logs home and have you cut them all for me. Are you busy Tuesday?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

H-Ranch said:


> @MustangMike, I would be glad to just bring logs home and have you cut them all for me. Are you busy Tuesday?


Where in Michigan?


----------



## H-Ranch

Duce said:


> Where in Michigan?


I'm on the west side of eastern Michigan... outside of Ann Arbor. I didn't know I was hosting a GTG, but you're welcome to cut logs here too. LOL 

I grew up in the same HS conference as Roscommon. Go Mustangs!


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> *So, if you happen to be in South Africa . . . *
> 
> STIHL sells different things in different countries, due to different markets, different regulations (or lack thereof), etc. Saw this on their South Africa website (long story):
> View attachment 862103
> 
> View attachment 862104
> 
> 
> Philbert


I’m running behind again, so this may be a repeate. Echo has a 1201 with 116 cc’s, but I can’t find it on the US market.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe I know someone who got one of those thru a foreign country a few years ago.

Let me know if you need info from him.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess my Color Laser printer is a real high capacity unit … it is telling me one of my color cartridges is low … only 6,000 copies remain!!!

I know the high capacity black cartridges are good for 20,000 copies.


----------



## MustangMike

Took my 35 year old Daughter hunting for the first time in her life Fri - Sun. We could not find any Turkey, but saw Grouse every day! Not a shot was fired … they are fast little buggers, but at least we knew we were not hunting ghosts!

The views were nice, we found some Buck sign, and the darn Porkys will eat about anything!


----------



## Cowboy254

Stihl burning a little here. Cool and moist weather at the moment. It is always nice to know your work is appreciated.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> Stihl burning a little here. Cool and moist weather at the moment. It is always nice to know your work is appreciated.


That looks like my cat, literally. She likes to nap in the chair next to the fireplace when I've got it lit.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I believe I know someone who got one of those thru a foreign country a few years ago.
> 
> Let me know if you need info from him.


Thanks, but no, just curious. I’m bidding on a John Deere X500 for my daughter. It has 40 hours on it, and I’m at $2500. I expect it to go up a good bit.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks, but no, just curious. I’m bidding on a John Deere X500 for my daughter. It has 40 hours on it, and I’m at $2500. I expect it to go up a good bit.


Yep, That’s like a 6k machine new I believe.


----------



## MustangMike

This is a pic of my Lifeguard stand from the far side … the pic of the Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10 bridge was taken from here with a little bit of Telephoto. My daughter showed me how to focus the darn smartphone camera when using telephoto (all my previous telephoto pics were blurry).

We also enjoyed some nice fires at night. This one is mostly Ash.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I guess my Color Laser printer is a real high capacity unit … it is telling me one of my color cartridges is low … only 6,000 copies remain!!!
> 
> I know the high capacity black cartridges are good for 20,000 copies.


Laser is the only way to go!!! You spend about 4x as much initially and the cost of toner vs ink pays for itself in about 200 pages.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Stihl burning a little here. Cool and moist weather at the moment. It is always nice to know your work is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 864052


Love the kitty. We had one calico that passed at 18.5 yrs and now have three more.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Laser is the only way to go!!! You spend about 4x as much initially and the cost of toner vs ink pays for itself in about 200 pages.


Agreed no more ink jets for us either...this last one is a total pos.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Laser is the only way to go!!! You spend about 4x as much initially and the cost of toner vs ink pays for itself in about 200 pages.



Agreed. Inkjet is only needed if you're creating high-quality photos.


----------



## turnkey4099

A break in the weather. Been locked in the house due to wind for 3 days due to wind (wild) and record low temps (mid teens). Today, no wind, temps coming up into hi 30s. Even better laster in the week up into the 50s. 

I got out, hauled and split one garden trailer full of rounds, lit off the pile of bark/chips that had gotten way too big. Tomoorow it is off to Lewiston, Id to pick up my MS193T. It wasn't coming up to speed or power. I had it over to one dealer (60 mile round trip) who put in plug and some minor tuning...not much change. The one in Lewiston (100 mile roundtrip) is the best I know. Family run for a couple generations. 

The Wednesday back out to the Willow brush clearance. Gonna feel good behind a saw again even if it is just brush and small stems.


----------



## muad

May have landed a new after hours gig, which will help pay off some debt, and if I'm lucky, help me expand my husky ranks... I am really thinking about a 272, 288, 365/372, etc. Or, a Jred of those flavors. So many saws to choose from. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

I know he has not been posting lately, but my Nephew MechanicMatt scored a nice Buck with the bow today in Orange County NY. He has been after this one for a few years now!

Obviously, he is a Happy Camper!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I know he has not been posting lately, but my Nephew MechanicMatt scored a nice Buck with the bow today in Orange County NY. He has been after this one for a few years now!
> 
> Obviously, he is a Happy Camper!



Awesome! Congrats Matt. I can't wait for gun season. I really need to buy a crossbow so I can start bow hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

I have taken two bucks with the Crossbow so far, including a 7 Pt last year, but crossbow does not open in NY this year till 11/7. It is regular bow season till then.

Opening Day for Rifle this year is 11/21.

(Last year's 7 pt)


----------



## hamish

Haywire said:


> View attachment 863245


Lucky bastard!


----------



## hamish

muad said:


> Awesome! Congrats Matt. I can't wait for gun season. I really need to buy a crossbow so I can start bow hunting.


I always bring a bang stick for backup........


----------



## muad

hamish said:


> I always bring a bang stick for backup........



I'm always strapped. Always


----------



## Haywire

hamish said:


> Lucky bastard!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I know he has not been posting lately, but my Nephew MechanicMatt scored a nice Buck with the bow today in Orange County NY. He has been after this one for a few years now!
> 
> Obviously, he is a Happy Camper!


Very very nice


----------



## svk

Tried a little fowl scrounging myself. Whiffed on a trio of mallards. Had a great passing shot on a hooded merganser. He was going full speed past me at about 20 yards. I led him by about 3’ and pulled the trigger and he simultaneously dishragged. Haven’t had that many great shots this year so was nice to see.

Missed one nice grouse shortly before dusk.


----------



## svk

Would have been a nice day on the water but have to work. It has warmed up above freezing and is expected to stay that way for the next 7-10 days.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm out of wood already and have a couple friends that want a cord each. I have a bunch of 8-10 inch Oaks that have been dead standing long enough that there is no bark or limbs on them. Kind of my secret stash just for me. I was back in the woods and came across an Oak log that I cut at least 12 years ago, it was the first log I milled with my Granberg. Five or six years ago I posted a pic of it here with the question, "should I still try to mill it. It's still off the ground, all of the bark and sap wood are long rotted gone. Just for kicks, I cut about a two inch cookie off the end, and holy cow it's solid and hard as a rock.


----------



## Philbert

I need to clean my shop Past several weeks I’ve bought stuff I already had. It’s more fun to clean things, and find stuff I forgot I had!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I need to clean my shop Past several weeks I’ve bought stuff I already had. It’s more fun to clean things, and find stuff I forgot I had!


Going through my garage can be like Christmas, especially the boxes from the years before I had kids and I had what (at the time) seemed like almost unlimited spending $$. Also the stuff from my parent's house that was hastily packed as my mom was in assisted living and I needed to clean the place for sale.


----------



## LondonNeil

unlimited spending money and unlimited time to spend it! These days, despite a significant pay rise, I'm merely ok at the former...but luckily i have zero time to spend it so that's fine!


----------



## svk

Expenses covered and a lot of extra spending money at age 24 < what is needed to put groceries on the table for family at age 40!!! LOL


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Tried a little fowl scrounging myself. Whiffed on a trio of mallards......



Glad you missed the greenheads! You need to let them things go so there will be some down here for our opener on the 10th  .


----------



## panolo

They are starting to come in heavy around here. My buddy who got an early layoff due to the weather has been hunting ducks I think everyday lately. I'm jealous every time he sends me snap.


----------



## Tony ray

First scrounge for 5 weeks after Ute crapped itself out in the bush. Had to walk 7 klicks to a main road where I hitched home. Boy those chainsaws get heavy after carrying them for awhile. Pulled the petrol tank finally and put a new fuel pump in and the old gal is going again. Some nice Messmate and Blackwood.New bar and chain was nice to break in as well.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> So, I think I have wheat/gluten sensitivity. Certain breads, pizza crust, etc. makes me feel like crap.
> 
> On the weekends, it's almost tradition that my wife makes pancakes. Last weekend she started using Spelt flour from the local amish/mennonite store, and it's awesome! The bourbon barrel aged maple syrup from Costco is legit too.
> 
> View attachment 863385



Everyone dose to some degree. Gluten is a natural inflammation causer....among other things. 

I too have a “sensitivity” to it. I just dont eat as much of it and I feel a lot better 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muddstopper

Well, my brother got robbed again for the third time. Just a year ago crackheads snucked thru the woods into his barn and stole his chain saw, all his battery powered tools and a full gas can. The hit him again Sat nite and take was about the same as last time plus his nylon66 22 rifle he had at the barn for groundhogs. I have given him three chainsaws to replace those stolen. I told him today, I am out of spare saws but will look for a parts saw to try and put something together. He doesnt burn wood and the saw is just for emergency and occasional use. We had talked about him installing cameras the last time he was robbed, but I guess it just turned into one of those roundtoit projects and never happened.


----------



## pdqdl

Philbert said:


> Can’t tell with those photos!
> 
> Oh, did you mean critique the chains or the photography? (Try holding a solid colt piece of cardboard behind the cutters - it helps the camera focus).
> 
> Philbert






sean donato said:


> I'll get you some better pics tomorrow after work, would the chain off the bar take better pics?



I think the photo's are huge and beautiful. I am using a 19" monitor on my laptop. Click on the pictures and they view very nicely.
May I suggest grabbing the corners of your pictures next time and stretching them out more? If loading by file name, then be sure to choose "full image" as the upload option.

In addition, your sharpening looks mighty fine to me, although your angles look a bit steep to me. 35° ? Cutting a lot of softwood? You'll be ok. Hardwood at those pitches will likely bind up pretty quickly. That will still be ok if you have a light touch with your saw or you have some real power going into the cut.


----------



## pdqdl

U&A said:


> Everyone dose to some degree. Gluten is a natural inflammation causer....among other things.
> 
> I too have a “sensitivity” to it. I just dont eat as much of it and I feel a lot better
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



This is wildly off topic, but I'm a bit closer to the gluten topic than most folks. Maybe somebody will benefit from this long post, 'cause gluten allergy is poorly understood by a lot of people.

What you said isn't really very accurate. That's like stating that peanuts are a natural inflammation causer. Gluten doesn't cause inflammation, our immune system does. As an example of how that might work: Some people are allergic to poison ivy and suffer from agonizing skin eruptions just from getting downwind of it. Not everyone is violently affected; some folks just get the itchy blisters a bit and are otherwise ok. Others (like me) can roll in it without any problems. Many herbivores routinely chow down on the stuff. Food allergies are the same way. Most of us are completely safe with peanuts, but for some folks eating one peanut is a rapid and horrible way to die. Nobody would call peanuts naturally inflammatory because so few people are allergic. Like poison ivy, gluten is getting a bad name, but mostly because there is a greater percentage of the population that are adversely affected by it.

Gluten is just another food protein that is specific to many, but not all grains. If you have that particular food allergy, then you need to stay away from anything with gluten in it. If you have digestive problems drinking beer, then you are most likely gluten intolerant. If not, then you might have some other food allergy besides gluten. Some of us have no reaction to the gluten, and never experience any problems.

BTW: don't just ignore that food allergy because you love your pancakes, either. Folks that go undiagnosed or ignore their gluten problems (called celiac disease) often end up haveing a whole bunch of seemingly unrelated autoimmune diseases. My wife suffered from undiagnosed celiac disease for years. Of course I never knew about her relatively minor problems until she started describing them to me, many years after they developed and long after she had gone to several MD's seeking relief. She ended up losing almost all her thyroid function, and became a type 1 diabetic as well. She also suffers from seasonal allergies now, but when younger, she did not at all. NONE of the doctors she visited suggested gluten allergy as the cause of her symptoms, and I had to figure it out for them. After going off the wheat for a week, most all of her problems went away. Sadly, one of my daughters has the same allergy too.

Another good diagnostic tip for gluten allergy: Does japanese food inspire you to sprint to the toilet not long after eating it? Most soy sauce isn't made with soy beans, they generally use wheat! This process causes a concentration of the gluten protiens in the final product. Both of the girls have problems after dining at the Japanese steakhouse, and it is because almost all their food has soy sauce or terriyaki sauce added. Very few of the japanese restaurants use La Choy, which is gluten free, having been made from real soybeans.

Ok...back to firewood.


----------



## al-k

muddstopper This one works good and has good night vision and will send a alert to your phone.
ALC


----------



## MustangMike

What about Kikkoman???


----------



## sean donato

pdqdl said:


> I think the photo's are huge and beautiful. I am using a 19" monitor on my laptop. Click on the pictures and they view very nicely.
> May I suggest grabbing the corners of your pictures next time and stretching them out more? If loading by file name, then be sure to choose "full image" as the upload option.
> 
> In addition, your sharpening looks mighty fine to me, although your angles look a bit steep to me. 35° ? Cutting a lot of softwood? You'll be ok. Hardwood at those pitches will likely bind up pretty quickly. That will still be ok if you have a light touch with your saw or you have some real power going into the cut.


That chain is on the 390xp, so power isnt an issue. I havent been great at maintaining a perfect 30* on the top plate by hand. Something I have to work on. Few more time out in the woods (if it stops raining when I'm home) and it will get kicked over to the grinder and get tried up. Im not wood picky so I'm cutting a mix of soft and hardwoods. It seems to cut well. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Well, my brother got robbed again for the third time. Just a year ago crackheads snucked thru the woods into his barn and stole his chain saw, all his battery powered tools and a full gas can. The hit him again Sat nite and take was about the same as last time plus his nylon66 22 rifle he had at the barn for groundhogs. I have given him three chainsaws to replace those stolen. I told him today, I am out of spare saws but will look for a parts saw to try and put something together. He doesnt burn wood and the saw is just for emergency and occasional use. We had talked about him installing cameras the last time he was robbed, but I guess it just turned into one of those roundtoit projects and never happened.


Sorry to hear. 

Do you need some saws? I can mail you a few.

I would put out some gas cans with 5 gallons of water and a half gallon of gas floated over the top so it smells like gas. Then once they disappear, wait to see which neighbor has mysterious car trouble.


----------



## MustangMike

There are so many factors with round file that I actually think square file keeps it simpler. The diameter of your file, the height of your file, if you go level or with a 10% tilt (as used to be recommended by Stihl), etc.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I would put out some gas cans with 5 gallons of water and a half gallon of gas floated over the top



Or, better yet, sugar the gas … that will fix em!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Or, better yet, sugar the gas … that will fix em!


Yes....do both....that way when they crack the can it has the smell of gas. And a little secret underneath.


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> think the photo's are huge and beautiful. I am using a 19" monitor on my laptop.



Did not show up well on my phone. Might have been the problem. 

Philbert


----------



## pdqdl

sean donato said:


> That chain is on the 390xp, so power isnt an issue. I havent been great at maintaining a perfect 30* on the top plate by hand. Something I have to work on. Few more time out in the woods (if it stops raining when I'm home) and it will get kicked over to the grinder and get tried up. Im not wood picky so I'm cutting a mix of soft and hardwoods. It seems to cut well. Thanks for the comment!



We sharpen our saws at 25° for chisel tooth chain, 30° for semi-chisel. We do almost exclusivly hardwoods, too, with plenty of mulberry, hedge, oak. Plenty of the softer deciduous trees, too, but rarely a pine or other conifer. 

When hand filing, I just try to match up the witness mark, and that has always worked just fine.


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> What about Kikkoman???



The very worst. I don't think it has any soybeans in it at all. Just wheat. Unfortunately, Kikkoman is the flavor that most folks associate with Japanese stir fry. La Choy is prominently different tasting.

Soy sauce is little more than a concentrated batch of partly digested plant proteins. They concentrate the proteins, they get rid of the starches, and they "hydrolyse" the proteins so that they have a strong, meat enhancing flavor. When you cook your steak, you are breaking down the largely flavorless proteins to obtain their amino acid components. We can taste the amino acids, so we get lots more flavor out of a cooked chunk of meat than a raw one.

Read the back label on a lot of foods and you will often see "hydrolyzed vegetable proteins" as an ingredient. All this means is that they are adding some soy sauce equivalent to the mix so that it has a stronger & meatier flavor.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> What about Kikkoman???





pdqdl said:


> The very worst. I don't think it has any soybeans in it at all


"_Water, Soybeans, Wheat, Salt_"

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

I took seven loads to people whose home survived the fire, but their firewood didn’t. Free of charge. They already have enough to deal with.

In the last pic I drove right by a burned down shop, log splitter burned, hand tools laying in the ashes, welder burned up, and some stuff unrecognizable. Their water tank melted, and already replaced. Power pole burned, and already replaced. Tree crews in there cutting down all the hazard trees, but they’re still green. Most of the nearby dry wood already burned. They have a friend loaning them a log splitter.







This is what I drove through to deliver the wood.


----------



## sean donato

Dear lord, that's terrible. Glad your able to help out your neighbors. Cant imagine what that would be like.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, it may have wheat, but it has more soybeans than wheat, and it is brewed and it taste good!


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Dear lord, that's terrible. Glad your able to help out your neighbors. Cant imagine what that would be like.



We didn’t know them, we posted on their Facebook page offering to deliver rounds. The people in that area are still kinda unsettled, and leery of “disaster tourists” and people trying to take advantage of them. They’re welcoming of me once they know what I’m up to, and that I have land kinda nearby. I mostly avoided taking pictures, I only have that one after the last load, and it’s facing away from their house. The people from one of the places came to our place to get two loads. My wife was with me for the last two loads, so we’re inadvertently making friends. They’re really appreciative, and kept offering to get us something. And they have three horses, my wife loves horses. We plan on taking them more loads.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is what I drove through to deliver the wood.



The burned truck in the still shot of the video is still sitting there.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> A break in the weather. Been locked in the house due to wind for 3 days due to wind (wild) and record low temps (mid teens). Today, no wind, temps coming up into hi 30s. Even better laster in the week up into the 50s.
> 
> I got out, hauled and split one garden trailer full of rounds, lit off the pile of bark/chips that had gotten way too big. Tomoorow it is off to Lewiston, Id to pick up my MS193T. It wasn't coming up to speed or power. I had it over to one dealer (60 mile round trip) who put in plug and some minor tuning...not much change. The one in Lewiston (100 mile roundtrip) is the best I know. Family run for a couple generations.
> 
> The Wednesday back out to the Willow brush clearance. Gonna feel good behind a saw again even if it is just brush and small stems.



It was a simple fix for the 193T - clean the spark arrester screen. I am cutting in a dense willow grove with no air circulation. All that willow fuzz from lasdt spring is hangin everywhere. I didn't even think about the spark screen but am diligent about cleaning the air filters.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Or, better yet, sugar the gas … that will fix em!



All sugar in the gas does is clog up filters. It does not dissolve in gas. Turns into instant sludge in the bottom of the container. Bad enough I guess but ruin an engine? No.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I took seven loads to people whose home survived the fire, but their firewood didn’t. Free of charge. They already have enough to deal with.
> 
> In the last pic I drove right by a burned down shop, log splitter burned, hand tools laying in the ashes, welder burned up, and some stuff unrecognizable. Their water tank melted, and already replaced. Power pole burned, and already replaced. Tree crews in there cutting down all the hazard trees, but they’re still green. Most of the nearby dry wood already burned. They have a friend loaning them a log splitter.
> 
> View attachment 864604
> View attachment 864605
> View attachment 864606
> View attachment 864607
> 
> 
> This is what I drove through to deliver the wood.



Good on you and your wife Mountainguy.


----------



## Hinerman

rarefish383 said:


> I’m running behind again, so this may be a repeate. Echo has a 1201 with 116 cc’s, but I can’t find it on the US market.








Want to Sell - NIB Husky 288xp, 353, Stihl 660, 070, 381, Echo CS-1201


Double trouble Dont forget folks, if 660s arent around. 288 is still available, for only usd 1,100 delivered. Have a nice day everyone




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Good on you and your wife Mountainguy.



I’m a believer in community. We’re all on the receiving end of help sometimes. When the tables are turned, we need to be the helper. I’m in a position to help, plus it helps me to get rid of excess fuel wood on our place. If we cut down all the dead trees at once we wouldn’t have any ground to walk on. It’s twenty acres of timberland with about half the trees dead. Sure it still has value, but I couldn’t bring myself to charge people in their situation. There has been an outpouring of community support with donations, but I haven’t heard of anyone else giving firewood.


----------



## svk

Nice evening for a ride. The lake is skimming over now that the wind stopped. Warmer weather is on the horizon.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Nice evening for a ride. The lake is skimming over now that the wind stopped. Warmer weather is on the horizon.


Is that Buffleheads in the 2nd photo? Don't get too many around here. I like the shot of ice on the rocks, too. Is that from a cell phone or do you have a DSLR?


----------



## ReggieT

mountainguyed67 said:


> I took seven loads to people whose home survived the fire, but their firewood didn’t. Free of charge. They already have enough to deal with.
> 
> In the last pic I drove right by a burned down shop, log splitter burned, hand tools laying in the ashes, welder burned up, and some stuff unrecognizable. Their water tank melted, and already replaced. Power pole burned, and already replaced. Tree crews in there cutting down all the hazard trees, but they’re still green. Most of the nearby dry wood already burned. They have a friend loaning them a log splitter.
> 
> View attachment 864604
> View attachment 864605
> View attachment 864606
> View attachment 864607
> 
> 
> This is what I drove through to deliver the wood.



My God! Absolute tear jerker!


----------



## pdqdl

Philbert said:


> "_Water, Soybeans, Wheat, Salt_"
> 
> Philbert



Thank you, I stand corrected. I watched a history channel special on how they brew the stuff. I must have forgotten about any inclusion of actual soybeans.

That being said, that stuff sure does tear holes in your gut if you happen to be gluten intolerant.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Is that Buffleheads in the 2nd photo? Don't get too many around here. I like the shot of ice on the rocks, too. Is that from a cell phone or do you have a DSLR?


Yes buffleheads. Mostly just buffleheads, hooded mergansers (edible), common mergansers (inedible) with a few mallards and bluebills left.

Just a cell camera.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> We didn’t know them, we posted on their Facebook page offering to deliver rounds. The people in that area are still kinda unsettled, and leery of “disaster tourists” and people trying to take advantage of them. They’re welcoming of me once they know what I’m up to, and that I have land kinda nearby. I mostly avoided taking pictures, I only have that one after the last load, and it’s facing away from their house. The people from one of the places came to our place to get two loads. My wife was with me for the last two loads, so we’re inadvertently making friends. They’re really appreciative, and kept offering to get us something. And they have three horses, my wife loves horses. We plan on taking them more loads.


Very nice of you


----------



## svk

Interesting comments on soy sauce. My dad loved soy sauce as marinade for steaks and burger. I have no interest in that stuff on red meat but love it on chinese and sushi.


----------



## MustangMike

We use it, along with Ginger Root and Olive Oil, etc., in our Venison Marinate. It is NEVER gammy!


----------



## svk

I did some teriyaki, bacon wrapped duck. I thought it was good (not as good as my steakhouse marinade) but the kids didn't like it.


----------



## rarefish383

pdqdl said:


> The very worst. I don't think it has any soybeans in it at all. Just wheat. Unfortunately, Kikkoman is the flavor that most folks associate with Japanese stir fry. La Choy is prominently different tasting.
> 
> Soy sauce is little more than a concentrated batch of partly digested plant proteins. They concentrate the proteins, they get rid of the starches, and they "hydrolyse" the proteins so that they have a strong, meat enhancing flavor. When you cook your steak, you are breaking down the largely flavorless proteins to obtain their amino acid components. We can taste the amino acids, so we get lots more flavor out of a cooked chunk of meat than a raw one.
> 
> Read the back label on a lot of foods and you will often see "hydrolyzed vegetable proteins" as an ingredient. All this means is that they are adding some soy sauce equivalent to the mix so that it has a stronger & meatier flavor.


My buddy's secret jerky recipe is brand specific. I kept using Kikkoman and could never get it right. Then he told me he only uses LaChoy. All's well now. Sometimes just a little difference makes a big difference.


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> Well, it may have wheat, but it has more soybeans than wheat, and it is brewed and it taste good!



I like it too. Doesn't bother me at all; but then again, I am not gluten intolerant.


----------



## pdqdl

turnkey4099 said:


> All sugar in the gas does is clog up filters. It does not dissolve in gas. Turns into instant sludge in the bottom of the container. Bad enough I guess but ruin an engine? No.



Agreed. That's an old wive's tale about putting sugar in the gas. Irritating, but not so bad.

The good ol' boys that have been around a bit longer all know that sugar belongs in the engine oil, if'n y'er out to cause trouble. 
It melts, dissolves into the oil, and then begins seizing bearings and wearing out expensive metal parts real fast. Or so I'm told. I have never done it to anyone, and nobody has ever done it to me.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Nice evening for a ride. The lake is skimming over now that the wind stopped. Warmer weather is on the horizon.
> View attachment 864738
> View attachment 864739
> View attachment 864740
> View attachment 864744
> View attachment 864745
> View attachment 864746
> View attachment 864747
> View attachment 864751
> View attachment 864752


Beautiful!!

Pretty cool you helping them out mountainguyed67 , amazing devastation.


----------



## Logger nate

Boss scrounged up a deer on the way in this morning 
Found an elk shed


Great day to be in the woods.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> Boss scrounged up a deer on the way in this morning View attachment 864924
> Found an elk shedView attachment 864926
> View attachment 864928
> 
> Great day to be in the woods.


Great saw. Great views. Nice mule.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Found an elk shedView attachment 864926



Faller's bonus, that there. Good find!


----------



## Logger nate

Duce said:


> Great saw. Great views. Nice mule.


Sold your 572 to the boss so I could get a G for this winter, he loves it! Was running a 390, he picked it up the other day after he’d been using the 572 for couple weeks, said can’t believe I ran that 390, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> Sold your 572 to the boss so I could get a G for this winter, he loves it! Was running a 390, he picked it up the other day after he’d been using the 572 for couple weeks, said can’t believe I ran that 390, lol.


 I sold my 390 and purchased another 572. It's always good when everyone gets what they like.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Boss scrounged up a deer on the way in this morning View attachment 864924
> Found an elk shedView attachment 864926
> View attachment 864928
> 
> Great day to be in the woods.


Nice!!!


----------



## svk

We scrounged a bunch of ducks plus a grouse this morning.

For those that don’t know, hooded mergansers (top row) taste just like other diving ducks. We used to pass on them as old wives tail said they taste fishy. Now we fill limits (2 per person per day) on hoodies when ever we can.


----------



## Be Stihl

First fire here tonight, down around 30. Figured I would check everything out, seems great so far. Started the fire with one match and a few scraps, I think 2 year seasoned is going to be awesome. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Been running around like the proverbial chicken with its head cut off. Last few lawns to mow and leaf vac, dodging rain. Trying to get my cabin wired for deer season. Trying to scrounge up two cord of Oak for friends. Later today have to move the kids into their new rental house. My wife and daughter were in Lowe’s getting packing supplies, and my daughter went looking at the lawn tractors. She pointed at one and asked my wife, “Is dad getting me one of these?” She said, “No, he’s not getting you one of THOSE.” Saturday I walked through the annual farm auction and they had a John Deere X500. The sale was all on line this year. The bidding started Monday and ended last night. When I looked at the tractor the hour meter read 40 hours. I put in a max bid of $3500 on Wednesday, the auto bid had me winning at $3010 for 2 days. With one minute to go I got sniped and out bid. With that bid the auction was extended 2 minutes. I tried to bid and it wouldn’t take my bid. With a minute and 23 seconds I called the auction house and told her it wasn’t taking my bid. She asked what my high bid was, $3750. She sat on the phone with me as the seconds ticked down, and I got it for $3700 plus the juice, came to $4292. She said congrats on the new tractor with four hours! I miss read the meter. It didn’t read 40 hours, it read 4.0 hours. So, I have to sneak the tractor to my daughters new rental house and stash it in the shed before I help them move. Sorry if I repeated any of this, I’m still a little frazzled. I lost every other bid I had in.


----------



## LondonNeil

Superb Joe!


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> The husky oil smells much better  than the stihl .
> Where's @James Miller , he always says the stihl ultra smells like the plastic army men burning .


The stihl oil smells like **** and plastic burning.


svk said:


> James hasn’t been on since spring. Hopefully he’ll be back.


I'm around. Been working 60-70 hours a week since april. Picked up a saw for the first time in months the other day. Needed a break and just went to the woods for awhile.


----------



## svk

Holy moly. Minnesota weather is crazy.

Yesterday the overnight low was 12 with no wind. Today it’s 34 with continuous winds of 15-20 mph and gusts over 30. Going to attempt to scrounge some ducks soon. Have a nice spot where the ducks will be landing right at us in the wind; if any are around.


----------



## rarefish383

Glad you're still kickin. I had to ask Steve if he had heard from you.


----------



## JustJeff

What's everyone using to light the fire? I picked up this cheapo butane torch at princess auto (the Canadian harbor freight). I really like it. Lights instantly and a fill up lasts pretty much all season.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> Been running around like the proverbial chicken with its head cut off. Last few lawns to mow and leaf vac, dodging rain. Trying to get my cabin wired for deer season. Trying to scrounge up two cord of Oak for friends. Later today have to move the kids into their new rental house. My wife and daughter were in Lowe’s getting packing supplies, and my daughter went looking at the lawn tractors. She pointed at one and asked my wife, “Is dad getting me one of these?” She said, “No, he’s not getting you one of THOSE.” Saturday I walked through the annual farm auction and they had a John Deere X500. The sale was all on line this year. The bidding started Monday and ended last night. When I looked at the tractor the hour meter read 40 hours. I put in a max bid of $3500 on Wednesday, the auto bid had me winning at $3010 for 2 days. With one minute to go I got sniped and out bid. With that bid the auction was extended 2 minutes. I tried to bid and it wouldn’t take my bid. With a minute and 23 seconds I called the auction house and told her it wasn’t taking my bid. She asked what my high bid was, $3750. She sat on the phone with me as the seconds ticked down, and I got it for $3700 plus the juice, came to $4292. She said congrats on the new tractor with four hours! I miss read the meter. It didn’t read 40 hours, it read 4.0 hours. So, I have to sneak the tractor to my daughters new rental house and stash it in the shed before I help them move. Sorry if I repeated any of this, I’m still a little frazzled. I lost every other bid I had in.


Nice!


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Glad you're still kickin. I had to ask Steve if he had heard from you.


Think I've only talked to steve twice since we worked on the big oak at the beginning of the year. Maybe a few text messages.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> What's everyone using to light the fire? I picked up this cheapo butane torch at princess auto (the Canadian harbor freight). I really like it. Lights instantly and a fill up lasts pretty much all season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


16 balled sheets of newspaper, about a dozen bits of kindling, 2 small splits and a match. i find it quicker than a gas torch


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> We sharpen our saws at 25° for chisel tooth chain, 30° for semi-chisel. We do almost exclusivly hardwoods, too, with plenty of mulberry, hedge, oak. Plenty of the softer deciduous trees, too, but rarely a pine or other conifer.
> 
> When hand filing, I just try to match up the witness mark, and that has always worked just fine.


If your running stihl RS like in his pictures and you're following the witness marks, you ain setting them at 25 .
His angles I could see were less than the 30 not more than 30.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> The stihl oil smells like **** and plastic burning.
> 
> I'm around. Been working 60-70 hours a week since april. Picked up a saw for the first time in months the other day. Needed a break and just went to the woods for awhile.


 
I can't stand the smell of it myself .
Good to see you around, hope you're able to save a lot of cash while cranking the hrs.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see you post again James, I had also asked FS how you were (he knew you were busy but OK).

Was in the low 20s this morning, and in the 20s all night. That should get rid of those no see em bugs and stop the EHD from killing the deer!


----------



## MustangMike

I did get some bad news this morning.

It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


 Sorry to hear, Mike.


----------



## hunter72

Prayers for You and Yours


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


Sorry to hear Mike, praying for you and your family.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Been running around like the proverbial chicken with its head cut off. Last few lawns to mow and leaf vac, dodging rain. Trying to get my cabin wired for deer season. Trying to scrounge up two cord of Oak for friends. Later today have to move the kids into their new rental house. My wife and daughter were in Lowe’s getting packing supplies, and my daughter went looking at the lawn tractors. She pointed at one and asked my wife, “Is dad getting me one of these?” She said, “No, he’s not getting you one of THOSE.” Saturday I walked through the annual farm auction and they had a John Deere X500. The sale was all on line this year. The bidding started Monday and ended last night. When I looked at the tractor the hour meter read 40 hours. I put in a max bid of $3500 on Wednesday, the auto bid had me winning at $3010 for 2 days. With one minute to go I got sniped and out bid. With that bid the auction was extended 2 minutes. I tried to bid and it wouldn’t take my bid. With a minute and 23 seconds I called the auction house and told her it wasn’t taking my bid. She asked what my high bid was, $3750. She sat on the phone with me as the seconds ticked down, and I got it for $3700 plus the juice, came to $4292. She said congrats on the new tractor with four hours! I miss read the meter. It didn’t read 40 hours, it read 4.0 hours. So, I have to sneak the tractor to my daughters new rental house and stash it in the shed before I help them move. Sorry if I repeated any of this, I’m still a little frazzled. I lost every other bid I had in.


Daddy is that you, I am adopted .
That's very generous of you.
Great deal on an awesome machine.
I just listed a JD GT245 last night with the 20hp Kawasaki and a 54" deck. It has 525hrs on it and the hood is still attached, if you guys know about these machines you know why I say that; for those who don't, they always crack at the hinge. I listed it for $1350, hard to find one with a 54" deck for under 1500, especially with relatively lower hrs, usually they have over 1000 on them.
Good mowers, I'd buy another. Just set a friend up with a GT235 that has the Kohler and a 48" deck, no hr meter since it's a 2000, it was $1000.


----------



## Be Stihl

JustJeff said:


> What's everyone using to light the fire? I picked up this cheapo butane torch at princess auto (the Canadian harbor freight). I really like it. Lights instantly and a fill up lasts pretty much all season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Either wooden matches or a zippo, dropping those into the stove would not be a big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


Sorry to hear that Mike.
We'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Daddy is that you, I am adopted .
> That's very generous of you.
> Great deal on an awesome machine.
> I just listed a JD GT245 last night with the 20hp Kawasaki and a 54" deck. It has 525hrs on it and the hood is still attached, if you guys know about these machines you know why I say that; for those who don't, they always crack at the hinge. I listed it for $1350, hard to find one with a 54" deck for under 1500, especially with relatively lower hrs, usually they have over 1000 on them.
> Good mowers, I'd buy another. Just set a friend up with a GT235 that has the Kohler and a 48" deck, no hr meter since it's a 2000, it was $1000.
> View attachment 865049


You need a Cyclone Rake for those leaves.


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear Mike and Matt.


----------



## U&A

So what exactly did they use to do this? Obviously some kind of auger 







Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

like free , the wood to scrounge in my immediate area is free and seeminly _non-stop!_ carry in's to pickup truck loads.  fire... camp... and cooking, too. oak to pecan! I never seem to catch up! lol  been like that all summer and into early fall. other day got in a midnight scrounge. wood all over the place, trimmed oak and de-branched, no lil top handle needed - like soldiers on an old civil war battlefield. wanted to stay out of the hair of the 2-day project, arborist lead said sure take all u want, we are done for the day! be back tomorrow...






made it a 3-fer wb loads... midnight run ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

spring, summer, fall... winter - usually running all day long, daily campfires add plenty of atmosphere down here at my wood camp ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

oak and pecan, store bot hickory chucnks - smoked ribs and chicken a tasty treat. this weekend's plans... scrounged pecan for the chicken... w/bit of hickory smoke, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of cooking -




*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> like free , the wood to scrounge in my immediate area is free and seeminly _non-stop!_ carry in's to pickup truck loads.  fire... camp... and cooking, too. oak to pecan! I never seem to catch up! lol  been like that all summer and into early fall. other day got in a midnight scrounge. wood all over the place, trimmed oak and de-branched, no lil top handle needed - like soldiers on an old civil war battlefield. wanted to stay out of the hair of the 2-day project, arborist lead said sure take all u want, we are done for the day! be back tomorrow...
> 
> 
> made it a 3-fer wb loads... midnight run ~


Limbs are great. Don't kill yourself splitting like the big stuff.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


I'm very sorry to hear that Mike. My condolences to you and your family. I am sure she was a great woman.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


91 is a good run, but it doesn't hurt any less. Sorry to hear about your family's loss, Mike. God bless.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

I also use soy sauce in a lot of marinades. Only LaChoy though. Kikkoman has a different flavor.


----------



## LondonNeil

sorry to hear your news Mike.  91, it's a a good innings, but that doesn't take away from your loss.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Daddy is that you, I am adopted .
> That's very generous of you.
> Great deal on an awesome machine.
> I just listed a JD GT245 last night with the 20hp Kawasaki and a 54" deck. It has 525hrs on it and the hood is still attached, if you guys know about these machines you know why I say that; for those who don't, they always crack at the hinge. I listed it for $1350, hard to find one with a 54" deck for under 1500, especially with relatively lower hrs, usually they have over 1000 on them.
> Good mowers, I'd buy another. Just set a friend up with a GT235 that has the Kohler and a 48" deck, no hr meter since it's a 2000, it was $1000.
> View attachment 865049


That GT 245 is one hell of a nice tractor. My neighbor swears by them.


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> If your running stihl RS like in his pictures and you're following the witness marks, you ain setting them at 25 .
> His angles I could see were less than the 30 not more than 30.





1. I was looking more at the undercut angle, not the top angle. The combined top-plate, side-plate, and file guide angles just looked a bit steep to me. See diagram above. There are 3 angles to evaluate, and I don't pretend to be a machinist with a keen eye, either.
2. I couldn't see any witness marks, at least not well enough to make a judgement. I don't consider that a 2-d photograph allows too much 3 dimensional evaluation unless it is in profile view. _See diagram above__. _I'll allow others to make that call if they are so inclined. 



3. I don't buy Stihl chain. I got nothing against it, but I buy Oregon chain at wholesale prices, generally in 100' rolls. If you ain't a protected dealership, you ain't getting favorable pricing from Stihl.
4. I'm not even familiar with "RS" chain. I looked up the filing angles, and they were all straight up at 30°. Ignorant as I am about where and how that RS chain should be used, I'll not be able to comment on it's use.

Quite frankly, I don't make that much money anyway, and Stihl chain doesn't last a bit longer, nor cut any faster, when most of the time we are cutting through dirt infested rotten logs, long buried nails, chain link fences, impregnated fence posts, and stuff like that. It doesn't help that my guys haven't quite mastered the art of missing the ground, either.
We do the dirty work that so many other folks decline to touch.


----------



## pdqdl

U&A said:


> So what exactly did they use to do this? Obviously some kind of auger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Given that all the sections in the background are pretty identical in length, I'd guess that they use a _really_ big hole saw, so as to recover the big plug that came out of the logs.


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.



My mother died a couple of weeks ago at 88. She was remarkably healthy, and took no medicines, and didn't even know any doctors. While greatly saddened, in retrospect, I am relieved that she told me she was looking forward to visiting God.

For those of you who haven't been down that road with your parents yet, *dammit!* *Make a plan for your own demise.* Let everybody know how you want to be buried, get your will into everybody's hands and just make sure you don't become a burden to add to your family's grief.

Myself, I plan on being so contrary, independent, and obstreperous that everybody will be glad when I am gone. I also plan on taking care of myself and lasting so long that everyone will be saying at my funeral that they didn't think I was _ever_ going to croak. No grief, no pain, just goodbye.


----------



## muad

Helped some friends fell and buck some dead shagbark hickory today. The one was close to the house, which was a little scary as the stump was already rotted a couple inches in. I used the 461 with 28" bar as the 20" on the 254 was not long enough. I did do a good amount of noodling with the 254 though, as well as most of the bucking. 

Also took care of a huge red oak stump for them. was able to cut two good 16-18" wheels off of it for them to split. Noodled the one so they could handle it. Could have used at longer bar for sure, the 28" on the 461 barely reached the middle of the stump! Had to use the F Tree Fiddy to pull the last wheel off, LOL. I forgot to take pics of that. 

All in all, a good safe day. The trees and wheels should give him a good 2 cord or so of wood.


----------



## muad

Sorry to hear MustangMike. Prayers for you and the family. 91 years is a damn good run!


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 865162
> 
> 1. I was looking more at the undercut angle, not the top angle. The combined top-plate, side-plate, and file guide angles just looked a bit steep to me. See diagram above. There are 3 angles to evaluate, and I don't pretend to be a machinist with a keen eye, either.
> 2. I couldn't see any witness marks, at least not well enough to make a judgement. I don't consider that a 2-d photograph allows too much 3 dimensional evaluation unless it is in profile view. _See diagram above__. _I'll allow others to make that call if they are so inclined.
> View attachment 865163
> 
> 
> 3. I don't buy Stihl chain. I got nothing against it, but I buy Oregon chain at wholesale prices, generally in 100' rolls. If you ain't a protected dealership, you ain't getting favorable pricing from Stihl.
> 4. I'm not even familiar with "RS" chain. I looked up the filing angles, and they were all straight up at 30°. Ignorant as I am about where and how that RS chain should be used, I'll not be able to comment on it's use.
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't make that much money anyway, and Stihl chain doesn't last a bit longer, nor cut any faster, when most of the time we are cutting through dirt infested rotten logs, long buried nails, chain link fences, impregnated fence posts, and stuff like that. It doesn't help that my guys haven't quite mastered the art of missing the ground, either.
> We do the dirty work that so many other folks decline to touch.


Nice try.
He gave enough to get a decent look at the angles, including the "undercut angle", which wasn't aggressive at all(kinda like the pictures on the box you posted lol).
In the past the stihl chain was much harder and held an edge much longer than most others, but now the Oregon EXL and Huskys newest chain is as hard and as durable. 
Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Helped some friends fell and buck some dead shagbark hickory today. The one was close to the house, which was a little scary as the stump was already rotted a couple inches in. I used the 461 with 28" bar as the 20" on the 254 was not long enough. I did do a good amount of noodling with the 254 though, as well as most of the bucking.
> 
> Also took care of a huge red oak stump for them. was able to cut two good 16-18" wheels off of it for them to split. Noodled the one so they could handle it. Could have used at longer bar for sure, the 28" on the 461 barely reached the middle of the stump! Had to use the F Tree Fiddy to pull the last wheel off, LOL. I forgot to take pics of that.
> 
> All in all, a good safe day. The trees and wheels should give him a good 2 cord or so of wood.
> 
> View attachment 865171
> View attachment 865173
> View attachment 865174
> View attachment 865175


Not much in that stump to hold the butt on it .
These are the ones it's nice to have a rope in just in case, and a continuous pull rope winch to encourage it to go where you want it to. 
Glad you got that one down safely.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> You need a Cyclone Rake for those leaves.


Well that would take up more space, and I need to keep as much as possible. 
I sold the leaf rake the mower came with, the trailer is listed with the mower, the new to me little kubota(60" belly mower) will have to do until I can find another dedicated mower. I also have the redmax backpack blower I can use which works very well when they aren't to wet.


Lionsfan said:


> That GT 245 is one hell of a nice tractor. My neighbor swears by them.


It does a great job, and that's coming from a guy who has had Exmarks for the last 19yrs. 
I had a guy look at it today who drove an hr(wanted me to go lower on the price), and have another coming from an hr and a half to look at it tomorrow, must be at least a few know what they are .


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> Nice try.
> He gave enough to get a decent look at the angles, including the "undercut angle", which wasn't aggressive at all(kinda like the pictures on the box you posted lol).
> In the past the stihl chain was much harder and held an edge much longer than most others, but now the Oregon EXL and Huskys newest chain is as hard and as durable.
> Sorry to hear about your mom.



This isn't my thread to pick fights in. I generally do that elsewhere.

That being said, I gave you an easy out. Now argue with the picture.




Now if that isn't a steeper angle than the witness marks, then we are clearly talking in different languages.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Not much in that stump to hold the butt on it .
> These are the ones it's nice to have a rope in just in case, and a continuous pull rope winch to encourage it to go where you want it to.
> Glad you got that one down safely.



I was praying hard. Used some wedges on the back cut to help her along. 

no ropes were available, and with all of our chain combined we only have like 35ft (I didn't bring any, but always have a 20fter in the truck to yank people out of the ditch in the winter)

The other scary one is closer to the house, and is leaning towards it. I considered trying it for a good hour or more, but decided to pass unless we could get a rope on it. At one point he was thinking about putting the bucket of his tractor against the tree to push while I cut, but the tractor didn't start.


----------



## muad

Speaking of EXL. I ran one of my loops from @PA Dan 

I like it!!! Seems to cut really well, and held the edge good. Still going after today, gonna see how long she'll throw chips before I need to file her.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> This isn't my thread to pick fights in. I generally do that elsewhere.
> 
> That being said, I gave you an easy out. Now argue with the picture.
> 
> View attachment 865176
> 
> 
> Now if that isn't a steeper angle than the witness marks, then we are clearly talking in different languages.


So you had to go back to find the picture which disagrees with what you just said above, that you where talking about the undercut angle lol.
Go draw the lines on the cutters I was talking about.
You also said you couldn't see any witness marks, what did you put the green line on.
Maybe we were talking about two different pictures, because that chain has been sharpened and the other wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Well that would take up more space, and I need to keep as much as possible.
> I sold the leaf rake the mower came with, the trailer is listed with the mower, the new to me little kubota(60" belly mower) will have to do until I can find another dedicated mower. I also have the redmax backpack blower I can use which works very well when they aren't to wet.
> 
> You know a cyclone rake folds up and can hang on your wall. I just fold it up and stand against wall.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I was praying hard. Used some wedges on the back cut to help her along.
> 
> no ropes were available, and with all of our chain combined we only have like 35ft (I didn't bring any, but always have a 20fter in the truck to yank people out of the ditch in the winter)
> 
> The other scary one is closer to the house, and is leaning towards it. I considered trying it for a good hour or more, but decided to pass unless we could get a rope on it. At one point he was thinking about putting the bucket of his tractor against the tree to push while I cut, but the tractor didn't start.


Sometimes when they are that punky the wedge will just squish into the wood  .
Sounds like it may have been the best not to go for it. 
Are you guys under the wind advisory, they're saying up to 45mph winds here tomorrow, if so it may come down then . Hopefully the wind will be blowing in the right direction.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> You know a cyclone rake folds up and can hang on your wall. I just fold it up and stand against wall.


They are a cloth mesh aren't they.
Unfortunately I don't have anywhere inside to hang it up where the mice wouldn't get it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Sometimes when they are that punky the wedge will just squish into the wood  .
> Sounds like it may have been the best not to go for it.
> Are you guys under the wind advisory, they're saying up to 45mph winds here tomorrow, if so it may come down then . Hopefully the wind will be blowing in the right direction.


First time consumers power sent out a statement saying to prep for power outages.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> They are a cloth mesh aren't they.
> Unfortunately I don't have anywhere inside to hang it up where the mice wouldn't get it.


Correct, heavy canvas with large buckles and velcro. Have had for over 10 years and works great.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> First time consumers power sent out a statement saying to prep for power outages.


We have a local power company, if we loose power they are right on it. If it's out longer than a half hr then theres something bad that's happened like a fatality. 
We'll have a lot more ash on the ground and the deer will be hunkered down.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Correct, heavy canvas with large buckles and velcro. Have had for over 10 years and works great.


I'll have you down next fall .
We're pretty much done here, it will mainly be leaves blowing around now.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Sometimes when they are that punky the wedge will just squish into the wood  .
> Sounds like it may have been the best not to go for it.
> Are you guys under the wind advisory, they're saying up to 45mph winds here tomorrow, if so it may come down then . Hopefully the wind will be blowing in the right direction.



Haven't checked the weather. We're supposed to be working on the bees tomorrow, harvesting any honey and getting them buttoned up for winter. The wife said something about rain/snow mix. I need to check the forecast. 

Most of the top is already gone from the tree, but the wind might be able to take it down. I also pray it goes the right way...


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> We have a local power company, if we loose power they are right on it. If it's out longer than a half hr then theres something bad that's happened like a fatality.
> We'll have a lot more ash on the ground and the deer will be hunkered down.



I'm glad I got my generator setup going. Had the electrician wire in a transfer switch setup so I can back feed the house. Old Onan 6.5KW gene out of an RV. Should run most of the house, along with the well pump and water heater (not at the same time, but I could get the water hot, then turn it off and run the pump).


----------



## cantoo

I went to the bush and cut down a bunch of the big ashes and a few maples. There was hardly any wind as I started to cut but as usual as soon as I was committed the wind picked up and held the tree in place. I used wedges but wasn't able to double stack them and buried them to the bark and the darn thing just stood there wiggling and cracking in the wind. I nibbled away at the wedge until I finally got enough out that it finally fell. I never took pictures of that one but here is one of another one that I dropped into the wind too, it's the lighting stuck one from my last set of pictures. He wants to drag the brush out and burn it all so I was trying to fell them into the field if possible. There is maybe 20 or 25 more maples to come out, they are almost all dead on the top and full of broken branches. There is also another dozen 30" plus ashes along a ravine that I need to drop out into the field too. Today was a long enough day though. We trimmed the branches up and cut the tops out so he can drag everything out when he has time. I suggesting leaving the logs tree length if possible so the mill buyer can mark where he wants them cut. There is some very nice logs so it would be a shame to waste them by cutting incorrectly. There was also some nice downed maple that was spalted so I might cut on my own mill. 18" bar on my 261 for scale. I should have used my 362 to drop a few of these but never. I only cut the first pic he cut the last pic earlier.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I went to the bush and cut down a bunch of the big ashes and a few maples. There was hardly any wind as I started to cut but as usual as soon as I was committed the wind picked up and held the tree in place. I used wedges but wasn't able to double stack them and buried them to the bark and the darn thing just stood there wiggling and cracking in the wind. I nibbled away at the wedge until I finally got enough out that it finally fell. I never took pictures of that one but here is one of another one that I dropped into the wind too, it's the lighting stuck one from my last set of pictures. He wants to drag the brush out and burn it all so I was trying to fell them into the field if possible. There is maybe 20 or 25 more maples to come out, they are almost all dead on the top and full of broken branches. There is also another dozen 30" plus ashes along a ravine that I need to drop out into the field too. Today was a long enough day though. We trimmed the branches up and cut the tops out so he can drag everything out when he has time. I suggesting leaving the logs tree length if possible so the mill buyer can mark where he wants them cut. There is some very nice logs so it would be a shame to waste them by cutting incorrectly. There was also some nice downed maple that was spalted so I might cut on my own mill. 18" bar on my 261 for scale. I should have used my 362 to drop a few of these but never. I only cut the first pic he cut the last pic earlier.


Some nice sized ash right there.
I was thinking of you yesterday when I drove by the house you guys installed up the street. About a half mile north of there they just built a moderately sized home. I went through there after driving across the covered bridge they got opened this summer, I was hoping to show a friend of mine who's visiting from India some deer, didn't see a single deer. Then today I seen a bunch when I was by myself, even saw a pheasant north of Allendale, first I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> So you had to go back to find the picture which disagrees with what you just said above, that you where talking about the undercut angle lol.
> Go draw the lines on the cutters I was talking about.
> You also said you couldn't see any witness marks, what did you put the green line on.
> Maybe we were talking about two different pictures, because that chain has been sharpened and the other wasn't.



If you are going to quote me, kindly be correct about it. What I said was this (with emphasis added):

" 1. I was looking* more at the undercut angle*, not the top angle. The combined top-plate, side-plate, and file guide angles just looked a bit steep to me. See diagram above. There are 3 angles to evaluate, and I don't pretend to be a machinist with a keen eye, either.​2. I couldn't see any witness marks, *at least not well enough to make a judgement*. *I don't consider that a 2-d photograph allows too much 3 dimensional evaluation unless it is in profile view*."​
Be nice. Nothing here is really worth quibbling about. I usually like a good internet squabble, but I just don't think this is the thread for it. I visit this thread when I want to read about folks happy with their accomplishments and sharing their common interests.

You can be assured that thanks to your evaluation of my statements, I deeply regret commenting on the angle of the sharpening. If being right is what you want to be, then I am sure that I was mistaken.


----------



## pdqdl

muad said:


> Haven't checked the weather. We're supposed to be working on the bees tomorrow, harvesting any honey and getting them buttoned up for winter. The wife said something about rain/snow mix. I need to check the forecast.
> 
> Most of the top is already gone from the tree, but the wind might be able to take it down. I also pray it goes the right way...



I harvested a very small hive out of a tree this summer. We had trouble, got a new queen, then added some brood frames. Sadly, it then got wiped out by a raccoon in September.  

I guess I'll try again in the spring.


----------



## sean donato

pdqdl said:


> If you are going to quote me, kindly be correct about it. What I said was this (with emphasis added):
> 
> " 1. I was looking* more at the undercut angle*, not the top angle. The combined top-plate, side-plate, and file guide angles just looked a bit steep to me. See diagram above. There are 3 angles to evaluate, and I don't pretend to be a machinist with a keen eye, either.​2. I couldn't see any witness marks, *at least not well enough to make a judgement*. *I don't consider that a 2-d photograph allows too much 3 dimensional evaluation unless it is in profile view*."​
> Be nice. Nothing here is really worth quibbling about. I usually like a good internet squabble, but I just don't think this is the thread for it. I visit this thread when I want to read about folks happy with their accomplishments and sharing their common interests.
> 
> You can be assured that thanks to your evaluation of my statements, I deeply regret commenting on the angle of the sharpening. If being right is what you want to be, then I am sure that I was mistaken.


Guys, seriously I'm no pro at sharpening a chain free hand. I know my angles are off a bit. If I'd have know a few pics of my chains would have started a tussle I would have left them off. At any rate, I do appreciate the input. I'll do my best to keep the angles lined up better next go around.
Cheers.


----------



## pdqdl

cantoo said:


> ... I used wedges but wasn't able to double stack them and buried them to the bark and the darn thing just stood there wiggling and cracking in the wind...



Been there, done that. I usually find a sturdy branch nearby and make a wooden wedge real quick to help out. The trick is cutting a thin enough wedge to pound in. I typically make 'em too fat, and they don't hold or drive in as well as they should.

In fact, I did that just yesterday. It was a crappy wedge, but it did what I needed. _Just barely_.
Sometimes I get lazy and don't bring any with me.


----------



## pdqdl

sean donato said:


> Guys, seriously I'm no pro at sharpening a chain free hand. I know my angles are off a bit. If I'd have know a few pics of my chains would have started a tussle I would have left them off. At any rate, I do appreciate the input. I'll do my best to keep the angles lined up better next go around.
> Cheers.



They were excellent pics, and I thought the sharpening was excellent. Quite frankly, I have trouble hand filing my saws to such a perfect looking, shiny edge. I'm not patient enough to make 'em pretty: I just go for an edge that will make chips until the next nail comes along. I have also never really found that the angles were any more important than just getting it sharp at any angle. You seemed interested in some review, and I was happy to share my observations. 

If you find that your chainsaw is zipping through wood at an acceptable rate, then keep up what you are doing. If you are into racing your saw, then be more careful with your angles, do time trials with a stopwatch, and get real crazy about it. Otherwise, do what works good for you, and keep your mind open for any improvements.

I met a tree climber once that had absolutely the sharpest chain I have ever seen. It was razor sharp; I don't know how he did it with just a hand file. It was truly amazing, and I've seen a lot of chain. He also insisted on using only a Homelite Super 2. He didn't even want a really good saw like a 200T. 

BTW: I don't recall that anybody here has discussed your depth gauge filing. That's probably a lot more important than your filing angles, anyway. When you buy a chain sharpening down at the local hardware store, they seldom touch the depth gauges, nor do the stihl or other chainsaw dealers. You see, when the depth guages are not lowered, the chain cuts slow, and they sell more chains to the dummies that don't know any better. So carry on doing your own!


----------



## pdqdl

Speaking of hand filing, how many of you guys use one of these from Husqvarna?




I usually freehand file, 'cause I keep losing my favorite. This is the only filing guide that I will use. I think they are faster and easier than doing without.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> Speaking of hand filing, how many of you guys use one of these from Husqvarna?
> 
> View attachment 865207
> 
> 
> I usually freehand file, 'cause I keep losing my favorite. This is the only filing guide that I will use. I think they are faster and easier than doing without.


I use them when I use a guide.
The bad thing about them is the depth gauge I to thin and turns into a razor blade.
I like these for the rakers, it's a husky and it does the same angles as that one does. Buy local for a good price, they are usually expensive on the net.


----------



## svk

It’s been crazy windy here for 24 hours. Hoping it’s almost through.


----------



## pdqdl

I'm pretty safe on the depth gauges not getting too thin. I have never figured out how to reliably use them for filing the rakers. They might be great, but I have never used that part with any confidence.

I mostly set my rakers with an oregon bench grinder. I have one set up with a flat wheel for only working the depth gauges. We hand file the first raker with an oregon depth gauge tool, then adjust the grinder to match that height. Burn on, baby! The bench grinder works real fast; you needn't even be careful about overheating or making burrs. 

If you are feeling real fancy, you can even dress the wheel (using the Oregon dressing stone) with a bit of a curved pitch to emulate what the factory put on it originally.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s been crazy windy here for 24 hours. Hoping it’s almost through.


Windy here now, says 20mph on the app I use. The wind advisory doesn't start until 9am officially. Starting to rain a little, chance of rain all day tomorrow, glad I was outside most the day today.
Just went out to see if my new to me splitter would fire, no go. Guess I'll check it out tomorrow lol.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> I'm pretty safe on the depth gauges not getting too thin. I have never figured out how to reliably use them for filing the rakers. They might be great, but I have never used that part with any confidence.
> 
> I mostly set my rakers with an oregon bench grinder. I have one set up with a flat wheel for only working the depth gauges. We hand file the first raker with an oregon depth gauge tool, then adjust the grinder to match that height. Burn on, baby! The bench grinder works real fast; you needn't even be careful about overheating or making burrs.
> 
> If you are feeling real fancy, you can even dress the wheel (using the Oregon dressing stone) with a bit of a curved pitch to emulate what the factory put on it originally.


I mean the raker gauge on the roller guide gets filed thin. Philbert suggest using it to check, but not filing on the gauge. I should do a video on how to use them, most all the sharpen videos of guys using the roller guide when they get the the rakers they use a standard fixed gauge at whatever they choose(like .025, .030, ect.). Some guys think it's to aggressive, I like how they cut.

I used to do that on the rakers, just tilt the head about 10 degrees was all I did. 
Then I got this, just do one like you said and your off to the races, well you should do many other things before taking a chain racing .


----------



## husqvarna257

We got 4+ inches of wet heavy snow here yesterday. Power never went out like the 7 day outage we had a few years ago, probable because I filled the tub full of water. I was not ready at all, it took down my 10-20 car port for next years wood. I normally take the canvas off in November . I had some small trash trees that were hanging over the driveway so I took out the 450 for that, I did not have it going in over a year but with husky pre mix fuel it started and ran just fine. The 257 or the 562 xp were to big and the 450 is a great small limbing saw. I am glad I stained the house and finished last week, wife didn't like my using the loader to reach the peak but it's 3 floors with the walk out basement so it got me up there just had to use a step ladder to get into the loader. Today was wood boiler clean out for the star of our season. Now I need to clear out the split wood from the lot so I can get to the shed to load up on wood to start the season. Wood stove has done the job but now it's getting cold enough to fire the boiler for the season.


----------



## pdqdl

I just noticed an ignorant thing about our chainsaw terminology. Consider:

"How do you set the height of your depth gauges?"



With a depth gauge, of course!
*
*


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> I just noticed an ignorant thing about our chainsaw terminology. Consider:
> 
> "How do you set the height of your depth gauges?"
> View attachment 865243
> 
> 
> With a depth gauge, of course!
> *View attachment 865242
> *


That's why calling it a raker makes more sense lol.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> It’s been crazy windy here for 24 hours. Hoping it’s almost through.


Same down in the Cities. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> The bench grinder works real fast; you needn't even be careful about overheating or making burrs.



I actually had problems overheating the depth gauges when I first tried it with a grinder. Especially, STIHL chains with the low-kickback bumpers. Even started a thread on it. 






Depth Gauges on a Grinder?


I usually file the depth gauges, even when sharpening the chain with a grinder. It always seemed easier than setting up a new wheel, etc., especially, if I still had to round profile the front edge with a file afterwards. But lately, I have been working through a large pile of chains...




www.arboristsite.com







pdqdl said:


> With a depth gauge, of course!


It’s a ‘depth gauge gauge’! (or a ‘depth gauge tool’).

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

pdqdl said:


> My mother died a couple of weeks ago at 88. She was remarkably healthy, and took no medicines, and didn't even know any doctors. While saddened, In retrospect, I am relieved that she told me she was looking forward to visiting God.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been down that road with your parents yet, *dammit!* *Make a plan for your own demise.* Let everybody know how you want to be buried, get your will into everybody's hands and just make sure you don't become a burden to add to your family's grief.
> 
> Myself, I plan on being so contrary, independent, and obstreperous that everybody will be glad when I am gone. I also plan on taking care of myself and lasting so long that everyone will be saying at my funeral that they didn't think I was _ever_ going to croak. No grief, no pain, just goodbye.



In addition to he above. Buy a burial policy so everything is paid for. That way the funeral director can't talk the survivors into blowing a lot of money on a fancy funeral. My first one was for my wife (ill health but she made it almost to 80). Quoted all up crematiom at $7xx. Kept putting it off. When I finially bought it it had jumped to $17xx. One for me was about the same price. 

Funerals will keep going up and left to survivors they feel obligated to go high end.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.


Sorry to hear Mike. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## SimonHS

muad said:


> I did do a good amount of noodling with the 254 though, as well as most of the bucking.



Nice to see a 254 still earning its keep! My favourite saw. I have three - one running strong, one that needs seals and bearings and one that is in bits in a box and needs completely going through. Will be buying more, when I see them cheap.


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> Nice to see a 254 still earning its keep! My favourite saw. I have three - one running strong, one that needs seals and bearings and one that is in bits in a box and needs completely going through. Will be buying more, when I see them cheap.


They are great saws. I have a cobbled together 154. Definitely one of my favorite stock saws in the stable.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Same down in the Cities.
> 
> Philbert


Still blowing but changed directions and calmed a bit. Sitting out on the lake on what is probably the last day of duck hunting for the year.


----------



## muad

pdqdl said:


> I harvested a very small hive out of a tree this summer. We had trouble, got a new queen, then added some brood frames. Sadly, it then got wiped out by a raccoon in September.
> 
> I guess I'll try again in the spring.



Bummer! We have five hives, two of which are late splits we made from one hive that was going bananas. They had 9 or so queen sells made and where about to swarm. So far, all are doing well, save the one split that was getting overrun by yellow jackets. I really hope they make it.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> It’s been crazy windy here for 24 hours. Hoping it’s almost through.



Wind hit here last night, according to the wife. I slept through it. LOL


----------



## muad

SimonHS said:


> Nice to see a 254 still earning its keep! My favourite saw. I have three - one running strong, one that needs seals and bearings and one that is in bits in a box and needs completely going through. Will be buying more, when I see them cheap.



It has become my goto saw these days. I have the one pictured that is ported, then a "parts" one that's a good running saw, but I bought it for the parts to keep the ported one going. 

I'm on the hunt for another one, specifically looking for one made around 1991 that has the orange XP label on the recoil sticker. Want a nice one to match my 91 262xp. Will have that one ported also.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Windy here now, says 20mph on the app I use. The wind advisory doesn't start until 9am officially. Starting to rain a little, chance of rain all day tomorrow, glad I was outside most the day today.
> Just went out to see if my new to me splitter would fire, no go. Guess I'll check it out tomorrow lol.



I went to fire up the splitter I have for sale the other day, and it didn't start either. Then I realized it was out if fuel. Apparently the petcock valve leaks when left on. Will have to look into that. Sucker leaked out almost a 1/2 gallon of 100LL!


----------



## rarefish383

Rest of the story, the 4 hours on the clock was a joke, it's been used, probably new clock. The kids really like it. I might not have gotten the best deal on it, but they sure did. Still a very nice beginner tractor. Should last them a long, long time.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Sorry to hear Mike. Prayers for you and your family.



Thanks Steve, guess it is good I did not plan to go to your get together this year, the timing would have sucked!

How did it go? Because it was her sister, I spoke to my Aunt that lives near you that day. It was cold in the morning and evening here, but got surprisingly nice in the afternoon. How was the weather near you?


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Thanks Steve, guess it is good I did not plan to go to your get together this year, the timing would have sucked!
> 
> How did it go? Because it was her sister, I spoke to my Aunt that lives near you that day. It was cold in the morning and evening here, but got surprisingly nice in the afternoon. How was the weather near you?


I held off this year due to to covid crap. Thinking about a spring GTG May 1st.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Granddaughter woke up and asked what had happened, it was nice and sunny yesterday. She and my wife were out riding horses and pole racing, now this.


----------



## cat10ken

Your wood is a long ways from the stove. I'd build a car port right next to it. I like the way you keep it neat and clean; looks nice.


----------



## svk

Well I had one of my finest solo shoots ever today. Limited on ducks and hooded mergansers (mergansers are subject to their own limit). Probably the last day of duck hunting for me this year.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

cat10ken said:


> Your wood is a long ways from the stove. I'd build a car port right next to it. I like the way you keep it neat and clean; looks nice.


Insurance company sent an agent to measure distance from stove to wood crib, minimum 25 feet is required. Also had to remove my wood stove from garage/workshop. When we heated with wood furnace in basement 18 years ago and purchased home 30 years ago, had to have it inspected and make alterations before they would insure. Wife and I checked with several different companies at the time. Switched companies and had to have OWB approved again.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> Do you need some saws? I can mail you a few.
> 
> I would put out some gas cans with 5 gallons of water and a half gallon of gas floated over the top so it smells like gas. Then once they disappear, wait to see which neighbor has mysterious car trouble.


 Internet finally back on after Zeta made its quick pass thru. Was without power for 2 days. I was glad I had wired up a generator connection back in the summer. I found I can get by pretty good with a 8500 W gas generator. We where the envy of the neighbor hood. I noticed the neighbors standing on their porches with there noses in the air as the wife was cooking up sausage and eggs. With a little careful breaker selections, I was even able to run the electric furnace to warm the house up.

I appreciate the offer of the saws. Not sure yet what brother is going to do. I cant keep giving him saws if he cant find a way to secure them from the crackheads. I have a lot of spare parts for a 55 husky, but I dont have a good crank/case or gas tank. I have a new top end for a 55 and 346xp, just dont have the bottoms to put them on. I could probably put a 372 xp together, but that is way more saw than he needs. I have several saws that are runners and for now I think I will just let him borrow one when he needs it. The 7910 dolmar will make a great loaner saw, after a few hours of running that heavy thing and he will probably be glad to bring it back.  A little to much saw for cutting brush.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I held off this year due to to covid crap. Thinking about a spring GTG May 1st.




You want a chunk of this for the big boy saws? Jason's getting the 394 ready for round 2.


----------



## pdqdl

muad said:


> Bummer! We have five hives, two of which are late splits we made from one hive that was going bananas. They had 9 or so queen sells made and where about to swarm. So far, all are doing well, save the one split that was getting overrun by yellow jackets. I really hope they make it.



I'm guessing that you know a great deal more about it than I do. I have found a guy in our area that makes a business out of educating beekeepers, so I have lots of expertise on tap.

What is a "queen sell"? You are selling the queens, or perhaps something else?

We have an area that is surrounded by nothing but fallow land and woods for about a mile in any direction. No farms, and almost no residences. How many hives do you think that will support?


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well I had one of my finest solo shoots ever today. Limited on ducks and hooded mergansers (mergansers are subject to their own limit). Probably the last day of duck hunting for me this year.
> View attachment 865352


Nice!!


----------



## muad

pdqdl said:


> I'm guessing that you know a great deal more about it than I do. I have found a guy in our area that makes a business out of educating beekeepers, so I have lots of expertise on tap.
> 
> What is a "queen sell"? You are selling the queens, or perhaps something else?
> 
> We have an area that is surrounded by nothing but fallow land and woods for about a mile in any direction. No farms, and almost no residences. How many hives do you think that will support?
> View attachment 865363



It was a speak text error, It was a speak text error, that was supposed to read queen cell. As in, the cells they make a queen in. 

Woods produce a lot of pollen for Bees, especially in the spring. Maples, Sycamore, Basswood, and many others provide lots of pollen for them.


----------



## Logger nate

Short range deer scrounging season opened today, I’m not a good stand hunter but stuck it out for couple hrs this morning 

Heard a deer doing the warning blow thing behind me but didn’t see anything.

Seems like always see something interesting out in the woods though, amazing these trees can grow on rocks
Saw several in this area like that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> amazing these trees can grow on rocks



Common here in California’s Sierra Nevada. An all granite ridge will have trees.


----------



## MustangMike

In the wake of my Mom's passing, my younger Daughter came over today to scan some of the pics I have of my Mom, so I though I would share a few.

I think the first one is Summer of 1953 when I was still the only tyke, another LI beach photo with both parents, a Halloween photo from 1966 (held at the same church where she will be interned, also ironic that she passed on Halloween) and my favorite photo of my folks from the 1960s. I also thought you guys may like this fishing one from 1948. My Grandmother is second from the left, my Grandfather second from the right. (The last 2 photos will be in another post, they don't seem to like too many pics in a post)


----------



## MustangMike

More pics: (Don't know why the thumbnails on these don't show till you open them)


----------



## mountainguyed67

What year are these pictures?


----------



## chipper1

Never hit post reply on this last night.


husqvarna257 said:


> We got 4+ inches of wet heavy snow here yesterday. Power never went out like the 7 day outage we had a few years ago, probable because I filled the tub full of water. I was not ready at all, it took down my 10-20 car port for next years wood. I normally take the canvas off in November . I had some small trash trees that were hanging over the driveway so I took out the 450 for that, I did not have it going in over a year but with husky pre mix fuel it started and ran just fine. The 257 or the 562 xp were to big and the 450 is a great small limbing saw. I am glad I stained the house and finished last week, wife didn't like my using the loader to reach the peak but it's 3 floors with the walk out basement so it got me up there just had to use a step ladder to get into the loader. Today was wood boiler clean out for the star of our season. Now I need to clear out the split wood from the lot so I can get to the shed to load up on wood to start the season. Wood stove has done the job but now it's getting cold enough to fire the boiler for the season.


It just started raining hard here, I blame myself for pressure washing the kubota and leaving it outside. Imagine if I would have left the mower out too .
I like the 450's. About the same specs as the 353, nicely balanced for limbing and handle great.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Speaking of EXL. I ran one of my loops from @PA Dan
> 
> I like it!!! Seems to cut really well, and held the edge good. Still going after today, gonna see how long she'll throw chips before I need to file her.


I like the EXL chain, it does a great job, square it does well too. I have had a real bad run with it though, all but one of the last batch of them I've hit stones or metal every time I've had them out. The one that I didn't hit anything with I just used to flush cut a stump and I had to use it to flush cut a couple others too since I didn't have any other chains so it has gotten worn down fast too .


muad said:


> Wind hit here last night, according to the wife. I slept through it. LOL


Wonder if the guy you did the tree work for slept though it  .


muad said:


> I went to fire up the splitter I have for sale the other day, and it didn't start either. Then I realized it was out if fuel. Apparently the petcock valve leaks when left on. Will have to look into that. Sucker leaked out almost a 1/2 gallon of 100LL!


Just messed with this one a bit, I bought it non running.
It has no spark. Also found it has a leak in the fuel tank. 
I pulled everything off down to the coil to take a peak, pickup is pretty rust, which is pretty normal. I have the identical motor on another splitter just like it that I could tear down if I choose. Not sure exactly what the problem is, but a 50-100 CL motor will fix whatever is wrong with it if I can figure it out.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I actually had problems overheating the depth gauges when I first tried it with a grinder. Especially, STIHL chains with the low-kickback bumpers. Even started a thread on it.


I had the same problem, doesn't make it easy to adjust them in the woods when they are case hardened .


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Well I had one of my finest solo shoots ever today. Limited on ducks and hooded mergansers (mergansers are subject to their own limit). Probably the last day of duck hunting for me this year.
> View attachment 865352


Congratulations on a great hunt. Good to have a season closer like that. Ice up? If I end up with 4 Mallards I'm happy. Try not to shoot the small birds because with my eyes, I can't tell if I'm shooting at divers or not. Our season opens the 10th and the temps are predicted to be 30-40s for the highs. Last year it iced up on the third day of the season and didn't thaw for a week. Birds just kept on going. Probably be the same this year too.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> More pics: (Don't know why the thumbnails on these don't show till you open them)


Thanks for posting the pics and condolences on your Mom passing.


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> What year are these pictures?



In the first post the first two pics are from the early 1950s, the Halloween pic is 1966, the fishing pic is 1948, the other pic is from the 1960s.

This pic is from Halloween 1967. My youngest brother and sister are dress up, and I'm with my first dog Rex. Rex was 1/2 German Shepard, and was the smartest dog I have ever seen. Because he was my first dog, I did not fully appreciate his intelligence at the time. When he passed (from cancer at 6), my Aunt told me I would NEVER have another dog like him. Unfortunately, she was right. People constantly asked me where I got him trained … I just shrugged my shoulders and said I trained him myself. Truth was he was so damn smart he did not have to be trained, he just did whatever I asked him to do.

It was a time when dogs did not have to be leashed, he would follow my bike and come into stores with me. Even if dogs were not allowed, he was so well behaved no one ever asked us to leave.

I would later take him hunting with me, and he would retrieve grouse and drop them at my feet w/o any training, and not put a mark on them, he knew they were for me.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> In the first post the first two pics are from the early 1950s, the Halloween pic is 1966, the fishing pic is 1948, the other pic is from the 1960s.
> 
> This pic is from Halloween 1967. My youngest brother and sister are dress up, and I'm with my first dog Rex. Rex was 1/2 German Shepard, and was the smartest dog I have ever seen. Because he was my first dog, I did not fully appreciate his intelligence at the time. When he passed (from cancer at 6), my Aunt told me I would NEVER have another dog like him. Unfortunately, she was right. People constantly asked me where I got him trained … I just shrugged my shoulders and said I trained him myself. Truth was he was so damn smart he did not have to be trained, he just did whatever I asked him to do.
> 
> It was a time when dogs did not have to be leashed, he would follow my bike and come into stores with me. Even if dogs were not allowed, he was so well behaved no one ever asked us to leave.
> 
> I would later take him hunting with me, and he would retrieve grouse and drop them at my feet w/o any training, and not put a mark on them, he knew they were for me.


Great pictures Mike, thanks for sharing. Sounds like a very smart dog!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Internet finally back on after Zeta made its quick pass thru. Was without power for 2 days. I was glad I had wired up a generator connection back in the summer. I found I can get by pretty good with a 8500 W gas generator. We where the envy of the neighbor hood. I noticed the neighbors standing on their porches with there noses in the air as the wife was cooking up sausage and eggs. With a little careful breaker selections, I was even able to run the electric furnace to warm the house up.
> 
> I appreciate the offer of the saws. Not sure yet what brother is going to do. I cant keep giving him saws if he cant find a way to secure them from the crackheads. I have a lot of spare parts for a 55 husky, but I dont have a good crank/case or gas tank. I have a new top end for a 55 and 346xp, just dont have the bottoms to put them on. I could probably put a 372 xp together, but that is way more saw than he needs. I have several saws that are runners and for now I think I will just let him borrow one when he needs it. The 7910 dolmar will make a great loaner saw, after a few hours of running that heavy thing and he will probably be glad to bring it back.  A little to much saw for cutting brush.


I have plenty of 340/345/350 saws that you could bolt that 346 top end to. But yes as you say, he needs to find a way to stop being a target!


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Congratulations on a great hunt. Good to have a season closer like that. Ice up? If I end up with 4 Mallards I'm happy. Try not to shoot the small birds because with my eyes, I can't tell if I'm shooting at divers or not. Our season opens the 10th and the temps are predicted to be 30-40s for the highs. Last year it iced up on the third day of the season and didn't thaw for a week. Birds just kept on going. Probably be the same this year too.


Deer hunting starts next weekend and unless I somehow strike gold and get a deer quickly, the larger lakes will be iced by the time I’m through.

There aren’t many ducks around, I just happened to be in a place they wanted to be.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Our deer season just ended, except the Forest wasn’t accessible during deer season because of the fire. Rifle season anyway, archers got a chance.


----------



## muad

Bow season has been on, but I don't bow hunt; yet! Need to find a decent crossbow so I can take advantage of the long season. Gun week is the week after Thanksgiving. I take that week off work every year. 

Filled the feeder today, they hit it hard last week. Twas empty. It'll hold 200lbs of corn. I threw 150lbs in today, will need to check it in a few days. I need to get more corn also.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Deer hunting starts next weekend and unless I somehow strike gold and get a deer quickly, the larger lakes will be iced by the time I’m through.
> 
> There aren’t many ducks around, I just happened to be in a place they wanted to be.


Just saw these guys on the way to scrounge up an upright freezer. There were at least twice as many in the field and about 20 sandhill cranes, when I drove by the cranes took off and half the geese did too lol.
When we were picking up the freezer we heard a bunch of shoots(shooting at deer I'm guessing), I think the guy had a bump stock  , not sure if they got anything though .
They kinda remind me of the challenge stage on galaga .


----------



## svk

Trailer from start to nearly finish. 

Need to do wiring, swap one wheel with the spare, and repack the bearings.





This is a fail safe in case the single point tilt bed connector were to fail, at least the trailer would stay together rather than the tongue staying with the truck and the trailer and load going where it wanted.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Trailer from start to nearly finish.
> 
> Need to do wiring, swap one wheel with the spare, and repack the bearings.
> 
> View attachment 865461
> View attachment 865462
> View attachment 865463
> 
> This is a fail safe in case the single point tilt bed connector were to fail, at least the trailer would stay together rather than the tongue staying with the truck and the trailer and load going where it wanted.
> View attachment 865464
> View attachment 865465
> View attachment 865466



Looks good man, nice work.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> Need to find a decent crossbow so I can take advantage of the long season.



Crossbows aren’t allowed during archery season here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Trailer from start to nearly finish.
> 
> Need to do wiring, swap one wheel with the spare, and repack the bearings.
> 
> View attachment 865461
> View attachment 865462
> View attachment 865463
> 
> This is a fail safe in case the single point tilt bed connector were to fail, at least the trailer would stay together rather than the tongue staying with the truck and the trailer and load going where it wanted.
> View attachment 865464
> View attachment 865465
> View attachment 865466


Nice work.
Should serve you well.
What do you plan on hauling on it primarily.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> Should serve you well.
> What do you plan on hauling on it primarily.


Snowmobile and riding lawnmower. It will be nice having a trailer with no sides and one that’s low to the ground for loading equipment. My utility trailer is high and usually has high sides which makes loading and securing problematic.


----------



## MustangMike

In NY we are required to have a pin through that hole to keep the latch from opening, nice work on the rest of it.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> In the wake of my Mom's passing, my younger Daughter came over today to scan some of the pics I have of my Mom, so I though I would share a few.
> 
> I think the first one is Summer of 1953 when I was still the only tyke, another LI beach photo with both parents, a Halloween photo from 1966 (held at the same church where she will be interned, also ironic that she passed on Halloween) and my favorite photo of my folks from the 1960s. I also thought you guys may like this fishing one from 1948. My Grandmother is second from the left, my Grandfather second from the right. (The last 2 photos will be in another post, they don't seem to like too many pics in a post)




Mike prayers for you and your family. I lost my Mom a few years ago and I know it's rough.

Spent the day taking down the 10-20 car port that the snow storm took down. The wet snow bent the frame but the canvas top held in place. Finally got the unseasoned split wood pile away from the wood shed and loaded two skid crates of seasoned wood for the OWB and fired it up. I just hope I remember that I lit the OWB and don't let it die out.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Great pictures Mike, thanks for sharing. Sounds like a very smart dog!



I could tell several stories that would demonstrate how unusual he was, and how he had judgement, but I don't want to stay off topic.

I was bragging about him one time at a party, so a guy goes up to my brother and asks "was that dog really as smart as your brother says". My brother responded "Did you ever see Lassie on TV? … Lassie was an idiot compared to my brother's dog".

He was very smart, he had judgement, and he was tough as nails. When the race riots were in full swing in the Peekskill area in the late 60s, my Dad's Law office was 2 doors down from the police station, which was a "target". I was not allowed to go out onto the street unless I had an adult with me, or the dog. That is how much confidence my Dad had in my Dog!


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Short range deer scrounging season opened today, I’m not a good stand hunter but stuck it out for couple hrs this morning View attachment 865370
> 
> Heard a deer doing the warning blow thing behind me but didn’t see anything.
> 
> Seems like always see something interesting out in the woods though, amazing these trees can grow on rocksView attachment 865371
> Saw several in this area like that.


Good luck Nate. Nice pics as usual. Is that a wooden grunt tube?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> In NY we are required to have a pin through that hole to keep the latch from opening, nice work on the rest of it.


The pin that holds the tilt bed to the tongue is spring loaded but by design only holds the bed down. If the main tilt point were to fail, it would be useless.

If I had to guess, I’d say this trailer was an early 90’s model.


----------



## svk

In high school I worked at a power sports dealer then a marine dealer in college. We put trailers together all the time. I’d suspect this one was from a similar place but whoever put it together wasn’t very thorough as I ended up replacing several bolts that were rusted tight but loose.

Here are a bunch of grade 2 bolts that were losely holding the undercarriage together. Broke them with a box end wrench and arm strength. Replaced with grade 5 bolts.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> I could tell several stories that would demonstrate how unusual he was, and how he had judgement, but I don't want to stay off topic.


Right, because we have this perfect streak of 2919 pages going ALL on topic...


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Snowmobile and riding lawnmower. It will be nice having a trailer with no sides and one that’s low to the ground for loading equipment. My utility trailer is high and usually has high sides which makes loading and securing problematic.


Nice, it should work well for that.
I just sold a little 5x8 that would have been nice for that, I wanted to keep it but I cant keep them all, one I have bills I have to pay, and two I don't have as much space as @cantoo lol.
I am however planning on keeping the 16' 12k tilt trailer I bought last week, well at least for a while . I have to repair the dolly on it, I tore it all down last week and it's on the things to do this week.
Here's the 5x8 and the 4x8 I sold, and the one that replaced the 4x8. The 4x8 is almost exactly the same(same manufacture) except the tires aren't bald and the wood is all solid .




Here's one I may pick up, I don't have one this size yet, not sure where I could haul it at, it's a little wide .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Right, because we have this perfect streak of 2919 pages going ALL on topic...


That's what I was thinking .

Where you been, I was wondering if you went into retirement.
Found a trailer for you, maybe we could go in on it together, I'm sure I'm not far off lol.
Maybe @Maud can pick it up for us.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice, it should work well for that.
> I just sold a little 5x8 that would have been nice for that, I wanted to keep it but I cant keep them all, one I have bills I have to pay, and two I don't have as much space as @cantoo lol.
> I am however planning on keeping the 16' 12k tilt trailer I bought last week, well at least for a while . I have to repair the dolly on it, I tore it all down last week and it's on the things to do this week.
> Here's the 5x8 and the 4x8 I sold, and the one that replaced the 4x8. The 4x8 is almost exactly the same(same manufacture) except the tires aren't bald and the wood is all solid .
> Here's one I may pick up, I don't have one this size yet, not sure where I could haul it at, it's a little wide .


Glad I never caught TAD. Although a stouter trailer would be nice.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Right, because we have this perfect streak of 2919 pages going ALL on topic...


Right!!!!!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, it should work well for that.
> I just sold a little 5x8 that would have been nice for that, I wanted to keep it but I cant keep them all, one I have bills I have to pay, and two I don't have as much space as @cantoo lol.
> I am however planning on keeping the 16' 12k tilt trailer I bought last week, well at least for a while . I have to repair the dolly on it, I tore it all down last week and it's on the things to do this week.
> Here's the 5x8 and the 4x8 I sold, and the one that replaced the 4x8. The 4x8 is almost exactly the same(same manufacture) except the tires aren't bald and the wood is all solid .
> View attachment 865544
> View attachment 865545
> View attachment 865546
> 
> Here's one I may pick up, I don't have one this size yet, not sure where I could haul it at, it's a little wide .
> 
> View attachment 865547


Mine is basically a 6x8 “Walmart” version of your Load Rite. I believe it’s a North Country brand judging by metal.

I thought about stake sides but then I’d be tempted to haul wood which would overload it and don’t need broken stuff.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Mine is basically a 6x8 “Walmart” version of your Load Rite. I believe it’s a North Country brand judging by metal.


Walmart, don't get me riled up this early, I'm already bummed about the time change .
That one was in real nice shape, had been sitting in a storage unit most it's life, the wolmanized wood looked better than new. A lot of the galvanized coating was flaking off, but it looked as though it was still protecting the metal. I need to get back in touch with them at a later date, because they also have a covered trailer that's got to go, they just need to move some things first. I'm not thinking that will happen to quickly though, we'll see.


----------



## svk

Womanized? Autocorrect strikes again.

That trailer is a beaut. I had a 2 place 8X10 just like that but sold it when I had my side by side as the leaf springs couldn’t handle the weight. Rest of the trailer was bulletproof though.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Good luck Nate. Nice pics as usual. Is that a wooden grunt tube?


Thanks Steve. It’s a plastic one, maybe I need a wooden one, don’t seem like the deer like this one, lol. Just pulled into an area where their putting in new subdivision, nice 3 point buck standing less than 50 yds from the truck.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Womanized? Autocorrect strikes again.
> 
> That trailer is a beaut. I had a 2 place 8X10 just like that but sold it when I had my side by side as the leaf springs couldn’t handle the weight. Rest of the trailer was bulletproof though.


 I fixed it .
It was a nice trailer, it said 45mph on the tires , I pulled it at 65-70 and it did just fine . The guy I sold it to wants to put a plastic shed on it that's 6x8, he's in the floodplain of a river and the DEQ is giving him a hard time. If it's on the trailer they cant say anything, because he can move it he said.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, if you guys want to hear some of the stories about that dog just say so, I'll share. They may take up a bit of space though.


----------



## Ryan A

@ maud, if your looking for a decent crossbow, I picked up a Killer Instinct 405 at Cabellas for $200. Lifetime warranty too and no issues yet.

Had the chance to sit on Halloween for a little before I had to head home to get to my little ones. 30 degrees in Penn’s Woods, perfect morning and then firepit outfront for as Halloween festivities started.


----------



## chipper1

Figure I can get this in on page 2920, my b2920 .
@Duce how those blades look.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Figure I can get this in on page 2920, my b2920 .
> @Duce how those blades look.
> View attachment 865602


I would say you got your monies worth out of them. You wore center one down to nothing. Did you see any of this?


----------



## Jere39

Last night on our final bio-break at around 11:30 Scout and I heard a tremendous crashing and crackling, followed by a thump we could feel through the ground from the woods behind my house. This morning Scout and I found the source, and he measured it up for me.




I put it here in Scrounging for Firewood, because I didn't actually have to saw it down. In fact, I haven't sawed a firewood tree down this year. Mother Nature has been a great provider this year with all the storms. 

I delivered my final cord of seasoned Oak on Saturday. First time I've ever run out before November. I have a little birch that came down last winter and I have it processed and ready to go for those desperate folks who will show up in January and February.

And, for the divergence in our thread - This guy is sharing his essence right under my stand, though of course, he is only sharing at night now that the season has started:


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Last night on our final bio-break at around 11:30 Scout and I heard a tremendous crashing and crackling, followed by a thump we could feel through the ground from the woods behind my house. This morning Scout and I found the source, and he measured it up for me.
> 
> View attachment 865621
> 
> 
> I put it here in Scrounging for Firewood, because I didn't actually have to saw it down. In fact, I haven't sawed a firewood tree down this year. Mother Nature has been a great provider this year with all the storms.
> 
> I delivered my final cord of seasoned Oak on Saturday. First time I've ever run out before November. I have a little birch that came down last winter and I have it processed and ready to go for those desperate folks who will show up in January and February.
> 
> And, for the divergence in our thread - This guy is sharing his essence right under my stand, though of course, he is only sharing at night now that the season has started:



That's a nice sized stick for sure.
When I first looked at the picture it looked like a non-typical rack, then I realized I was looking at the wrong end. I'd shoot that .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I would say you got your monies worth out of them. You wore center one down to nothing. Did you see any of this?View attachment 865612


I have only ran the mower deck a couple times, haven't used it since I sharpened them. I did spend a bunch of time getting the anti-scalp wheels pulled out of the deck as they were all seized in place. I had to grind/sand them all down a bit so they move freely, now I need to buy new pins for them. The JD didn't sell yet so no need to put the deck back on quite yet, besides I'm about done with mowing/blowing leaves for the yr anyway.

It was blowing and snowing like mad here yesterday, but nothing stuck for long. 40 here now and we are on a warming trend, they are saying 70 Sunday  .


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve. It’s a plastic one, maybe I need a wooden one, don’t seem like the deer like this one, lol. Just pulled into an area where their putting in new subdivision, nice 3 point buck standing less than 50 yds from the truck.


I probably have 15-20 calls but the first one I bought works the best. Made out of ........wait for it.....









HIGHLY VALUABLE BLACK WALNUT. Used it to win the Greater Northeast Deer Calling Championship twice back in th 90's.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Figure I can get this in on page 2920, my b2920 .
> @Duce how those blades look.
> View attachment 865602



I borrow my buddy's B2920 all the time. I love that tractor. I was gonna buy one of the newer BX26 models, but it was gonna be $20K with loader, belly mower, and 4' rototiller.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> I borrow my buddy's B2920 all the time. I love that tractor. I was gonna buy one of the newer BX26 models, but it was gonna be $20K with loader, belly mower, and 4' rototiller.


Those little tractors go for crazy money.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> I probably have 15-20 calls but the first one I bought works the best. Made out of ........wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIGHLY VALUABLE BLACK WALNUT. Used it to win the Greater Northeast Deer Calling Championship twice back in th 90's.


Lol, that’s awesome!


----------



## panolo

@Duce What kind of boiler are you running?

It's pretty crazy when you get the deer to react to a call or rattling. Just like getting ducks to stop on a dime and come check out your spread. Great feeling!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

panolo said:


> @Duce What kind of boiler are you running?
> 
> It's pretty crazy when you get the deer to react to a call or rattling. Just like getting ducks to stop on a dime and come check out your spread. Great feeling!


It's a Wood master.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I borrow my buddy's B2920 all the time. I love that tractor. I was gonna buy one of the newer BX26 models, but it was gonna be $20K with loader, belly mower, and 4' rototiller.


I like it a lot, I didn't pay quite that much for it... or my l3800... combined.
My neighbor just bout a little bx with a loader and a backhoe(I suggested he not get th BH) and it was 20k. I wouldn't do that unless I was making money with it, that's a lot of debt.
I was watching a b series over in PA that came with a loader and a 60" deck, not sure why, must be the TAD lol.


----------



## Weber_Steaks

This maple branch came down in the winds yesterday, makes for some great firewood. Bark is falling off so its super dry.






Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Weber_Steaks said:


> This maple branch came down in the winds yesterday, makes for some great firewood. Bark is falling off so its super dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Looks like a @Backyard Lumberjack scrounge to me.


----------



## Be Stihl

Had some strong winds last night so I went up on the ridge to check if anything had broken. Sure enough a medium size shaggy bark hickory uprooted and took out a smooth bark hickory or vice versa. Even on flat ground so I don’t have to roll rounds downhill @loggernate style. Should be dry by 2022, hopefully






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Who doesn't love a good dog story?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

OK, you asked for it!

It was in the late 60s, I was home from HS because I was actually sick (and I almost NEVER stayed home sick). As a result, I was only wearing a bathrobe. It was garbage day, and no plastic cans back then, they were all galvanized metal.

I hear a buch of metal banging and look out the window and 3 kids from the nearby Middle School are knocking over the neighbor's garbage cans into the middle of the road. I go out on the front porch and yell at them, and they laugh at me and say "what are your going to do, your wearing a bath robe"? 

I told the I did not have to do anything, that my dog would (Rex was lying on the front lawn). They responded that they see that dog all the time and he does not bother them. I told them that he would if I told him to. They argued back and forth, insisting the dog would not bother them.

I finally got sick of them, and wanted to give them a scare. I knew the dog would use judgement instead of just listening to me, he was that smart, so I hollered REX (and he got up), I then pointed to them and yelled "sick em". The dog went at them like a bee line, all three of them tried to run, but Rex went past them, turned, and with his back up and his teeth bared he went back and forth backing all three of them up. They were screaming "call him off, call him off" I responded "are you guys going to behave"? They replied "we won't do it again, we won't do it again" (they were terrified, they never expected the dog to do what he did).

I hollered "Rex Come" and he returned and layed back down on the lawn. I never had trouble with those kids again.

I had never taught Rex to do that, but I knew what he would do. He was a one in a million dog.


----------



## JustJeff

I had an exceptional dog once, ruins all future dogs. I was weeding the flower bed because my mother was coming to visit and the dog was laying on the porch. I worked my way along the garden till I crossed the sidewalk to the other side. When I started weeding the dog raised her head and "graw raw rarw" like some dogs do when you talk to them, she rarely did. She did this twice as I continued weeding, then sighed heavily and got up and came over. She rooted her nose down in a dwarf juniper, prickly I'm sure, until a copperhead came out the other side. I killed it with the shovel and she layed back down.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Who doesn't love a good dog story?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Another! Another one, @MustangMike !


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> I did get some bad news this morning.
> 
> It was not unexpected, but my Mom passed at 91 years old.



Very sorry to hear that, Mike. Knowing it is coming doesn't dampen the loss at the end much. My condolences.


----------



## H-Ranch

Widow neighbor had a couple big spruce taken down and asked the tree service to put it behind the barn so I could pick it up. Actually specifically said that right before they started. Anyway they just dumped it at the edge of the woods in 3 locations. 2 of them she could see from the house which bothered her. If I didn't take it she was going to call them to get it moved - no problem, I took care of it.


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch said:


> Another! Another one, @MustangMike !



I have several more, I'll post another one tomorrow.

And that is one heck of a good story too Jeff … which reminds me, I also have a great story about the dog my day had when I was real little.

It is funny because both of our dogs were 1/2 German Shepard (Moms) with unknown Dads, and both dogs looked like German Shepard's but were blond. However, my dog was only about half the size of most Shepard's at 45 lbs, but my Dad's dog was about twice the size of a normal Shepard … it was 150 lbs when it was only 9 months old. He was not as smart as my dog Rex, but he did really rise to the occasion one day when it really mattered.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Wind hit here last night, according to the wife. I slept through it. LOL



Sounds like you should have passed on the late night souvlaki.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Hey, if you guys want to hear some of the stories about that dog just say so, I'll share. They may take up a bit of space though.



I love dog stories! I love dogs a bit too much though, and can't cope with losing my best mate. So I stick to cats. Stihl hurts when they leave but I can manage. 6 years old is way to young to lose Rex, though, Mike. 

I dusted off the MMWS 241 for a little 'me time' this morning. One small wattle had fallen down and another one next too it fell down when I pushed it over (by hand). Ended up with a small @H-Ranch load of dry firepit wood and four beer boxes of kindling sticks with a few larger sticks of wattle on top which I'll either take down to family or give away locally.




It's Melbourne Cup day today, the race that stops a nation. Can't really get into horse racing, though Cowgirl doesn't mind it. 

Mostly, I've been in my own little world recently. Anything interesting happening in the US atm?


----------



## muad

Cowboy254 said:


> Sounds like you should have passed on the late night ice cream.



LOL, fixed it for you.


----------



## James Miller

Did they get rid of the P/R section? How am I gona get my late night entertainment without all that pissing and moaning.


----------



## MustangMike

Cowboy254 said:


> 6 years old is way to young to lose Rex, though, Mike.



You are absolutely right, and I had tons of guilt … he developed cancer after I left for college, I don't think he understood I would be back … it sucked!

I came home for a WE and he struggled to walk with me … my Mom took him to the Vet after I went back, and they had to put him down, cancer throughout his body.

You just have to focus on the bright side … I had a great dog for 6 years, wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## MustangMike

Rex and the Softball Game

I was in my mid teens and Rex and I were inseparable, he went everywhere with me. I was riding my bike and he was tagging along and I decided to go over to the Middle School to see if anything was going on over there. The Middle School used to be the High School, so it had a nice baseball field and football field.

Turns out there was a softball game involving some grown men, and some beer drinking. Rex and I stopped to watch the game for a while. Rex always used to play fetch with me and my friend Tommy. We would throw balls into the woods as far as we could, and Rex would ALWAYS return with the ball.

One of the guys hit a foul ball that went way off to the right of first base. Rex stood up and looked, and after a few minutes after they had resumed play with another ball, and no one had gone to retrieve the foul ball, off Rex went to retrieve the ball.

I was not worried about it, I knew he would soft mouth it, and he came back with it and dropped it right where they had several other balls to use during the game.

Well, as he dropped it, the guy who was on deck to bat (and had too many beers) saw him drop the ball and exclaimed "Damn dog is chewing our balls". He immediately swung the bat at Rex, who just side stepped it and moved back. (Rex was extremely fast). The guy must have swung the bat at him at least 6 times, first to the right, then to the left, and each time Rex jumped back and to the other side and the guy missed cleanly.

All of a sudden I noticed Rex stopped moving back, he just went side to side a few time, and then he went to the side and forward and I saw him croutch, and I hollered at the top of my lungs "Rex NOOOOO". The dog froze, the guy froze, it was almost like time stopped. At that moment the guy knew and I knew that Rex "had him", and that I had saved him.

I then told the guy that my dog did not hurt his ball, that he could check it (which he did) and that the dog had just retrieved a ball that no one else bothered to retrieve.

The guy apologized to us, the baseball game resumed, and the world returned to normal.


----------



## Logger nate

My son and his wife are getting ready to move into a rental place and stormy rain/snow predicted for this weekend so went over last night to split up some of the big fir for them
sure glad the splitter has vertical mode, lol. Definitely a God thing they got this place, nothing available with all the people coming in and if something does come up it’s crazy high. They been looking for a year, this place has everything they want and very reasonable. Really happy for them. House, shop, barn, chicken coop and 40 acres to stack wood on


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> My son and his wife are getting ready to move into a rental place and stormy rain/snow predicted for this weekend so went over last night to split up some of the big fir for themView attachment 865883
> sure glad the splitter has vertical mode, lol. Definitely a God thing they got this place, nothing available with all the people coming in and if something does come up it’s crazy high. They been looking for a year, this place has everything they want and very reasonable. Really happy for them. House, shop, barn, chicken coop and 40 acres to stack wood on



Sounds like heaven to me!!


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Sounds like heaven to me!!


It’s really nice! They’ll probably get tired of me hanging out there, lol.


----------



## SS396driver

Had no power since Monday morning around 6 am . They just got us up and running and left me some nice white oak got 6 or 7 loads just from my dead end street . There's a big hickory down the main part of my road I'll get to tomorrow. Piles getting bigger every day


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, but I think I'm seeing Red Oak logs there.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> They been looking for a year, this place has everything they want and very reasonable. Really happy for them. House, shop, barn, chicken coop and 40 acres to stack wood on



Lucky Them!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## farmer steve

A little excitement on the way to vote this afternoon. One of my old produce customers shop caught on fire. He had first degree burns. We got there just as a fire trucks were pulling up and we turned on a side road and pulled over and my wife said look the fields on fire. I went back and told the cop that was directing traffic about it and he said they'll get to it. By the time I got back to the truck a farmer's soybean field was catching on fire. I took my old Fork I carry in the truck and started making a fire break to stop the fire. Couple minutes later the fire company showed up and put the fire out in the field. Then I went and voted.


----------



## Philbert

Stay calm gents . . . 

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Finally got to the bigger pieces of not highly valuable English walnut from the tree service earlier this year. I guess nobody is going to give me a big pile of money for it, so off to the firewood stacks it goes. Mostly that's because I didn't post it for sale on Craigslist (too much competition.)


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Nice, but I think I'm seeing Red Oak logs there.


Could be or pin


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Had no power since Monday morning around 6 am . They just got us up and running and left me some nice white oak got 6 or 7 loads just from my dead end street . There's a big hickory down the main part of my road I'll get to tomorrow. Piles getting bigger every day View attachment 865934
> View attachment 865935


Couldn't you put a log or two on the back of the Kubota?  Amazing what that thing can carry. Your pile looks like the log yard I cut. Usually full of logs. Do you sell firewood? Seems a little much just for your own use.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Couldn't you put a log or two on the back of the Kubota?  Amazing what that thing can carry. Your pile looks like the log yard I cut. Usually full of logs. Do you sell firewood? Seems a little much just for your own use.


I was going to drag a piece that was at the of my driveway with the back hoe but it was getting dark .I dont sell it . I heat my house and my mom still burns at her house . I have enough for several years just need to buck split and stack over the winter . Have 2 years worth still stacked


----------



## JustJeff

Those Kubotas are the happiest looking tractors!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Couple of loads I just got from a clearing job going on down the road. Almost missed out on it were it not for a friend mentioning a sign by the road for logs. Prolly get a few more as he close and the price is right.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Wait! There’s an election???


----------



## James Miller

Scrounged up some ash blow downs yesterday. Not much 1 tank with the 355t.


----------



## djg james

What's everyone's opinion of the Stihl 462 saw? Might have CAD again.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> What's everyone's opinion of the Stihl 462 saw? Might have CAD again.


A guy on Facebook just posted up dyno comparisons between the 500i, 462, and a couple of other big 70CC saws. IMHO, the 462 numbers were the most impressive. It held peak HP longer than any other saw, and was nipping at the heals of the 500i the entire time. The 500i peaked higher HP (7hp), but once it hit 10000rpms or so, it dropped fast. Meanwhile, the 462 held strong into the mid 10000s before starting to drop. 

Here are some of his pics:


----------



## djg james

I posted in Chainsaw section as 'Stihl 462' but I'll recap here as well. Up for sell is a Stihl 462 used for one tree or so and a year or two old. Asking $400. It's an hour or more away so I'm just trying to convince myself it's not a scam. Then I could fix the 046 that I have and sell it.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> A guy on Facebook just posted up dyno comparisons between the 500i, 462, and a couple of other big 70CC saws. IMHO, the 462 numbers were the most impressive. It held peak HP longer than any other saw, and was nipping at the heals of the 500i the entire time. The 500i peaked higher HP (7hp), but once it hit 10000rpms or so, it dropped fast. Meanwhile, the 462 held strong into the mid 10000s before starting to drop.
> That guy is @Red97 . He has a thread going over in chainsaw forum.
> 
> Here are some of his pics:
> 
> View attachment 866026
> View attachment 866027
> 
> View attachment 866028


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> What's everyone's opinion of the Stihl 462 saw? Might have CAD again.



I have two of them (20" + 24") and they are my "go to" saws! The wt of a 60 cc saw, power of a 77 cc saw, spring AV, clean air filter tech and M Tronic (so no little screwdriver).

I love em! (both mine are ported)


----------



## MustangMike

Rex and the Bird

IMO, this one really demonstrates how unusual he was.

My brother and I were working outside on a car and Rex was doing his usual stuff, if bees came around he "cleared" them for us! He had a method of just comping at them and he would not get stung and they would fall to the ground in his saliva.

Then we saw Rex sneaking off toward the back of our house in a crouched position, so we slowly followed him to see what he as up to. There was a bird on the lawn (I think it was a Grackle) and he snuck up to about 3' away when the bird tried to fly away. Rex bolted like a Cheetah and leapt in the air, grabbing the bird out of the air. He then pinned the bird to the ground with his two front paws and let go with his mouth. He moved his head side to side and front to back, looking at it from every possible angle he could look at it, then he let the bird go and it flew away! Imagine, he just wanted to check it out, and he caught it w/o harming it … what kind of dog does that??? Yea, he was special!


----------



## Ryan A

Did the Ash Borer get the tree? We have it over here.....


James Miller said:


> View attachment 866023
> 
> Scrounged up some ash blow downs yesterday. Not much 1 tank with the 355t.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I have two of them (20" + 24") and they are my "go to" saws! The wt of a 60 cc saw, power of a 77 cc saw, spring AV, clean air filter tech and M Tronic (so no little screwdriver).
> 
> I love em! (both mine are ported)



It's gone.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> It's gone.


Bummer.
Even me, being more of a husky guy, likes them. With the things mike mentioned above, and the captive nuts, angled top handlebar(like a husky) and fasteners that have a locking feature so they come loose less often than a husky fastener, what's not to like. Well there is the part where you have to order parts from the dealer, I don't like that part.
Just fix that 046 and you'll have a 70cc saw that will last you until you can find another deal on a 462 .


----------



## MustangMike

046/460s are very rugged and reliable saws, but the 462s (even stock) generally exceed their advertised 6 Hp on the dyno, and only weigh 13.2 lbs instead of 14.75 lbs.


----------



## Haywire

Fire on the mountain...


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> My last post got deleted the other day for some reason? Weird times we live in.
> 
> Fire on the mountain...
> View attachment 866122
> View attachment 866123
> View attachment 866124


So was that planned, all okay?


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> So was that planned, all okay?


Yeah, just getting rid of slash from last winter.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Did the Ash Borer get the tree? We have it over here.....


Ash borer gets all of them. Tell tale sign under the bark. These were dead awhile but alot of good wood left. I'm gona take 4 more and 2 cherries that are dieing later this week. 7910 will get the nod for those as I don't want to spend any more time under dead ash then I have to.


----------



## Ryan A

Ash is one of my favorites. Easy to split for the most part and dries relatively fast....just wish we had more around in SE PA.

Hope all is well with you James. It seems like this scrounging thread there is a particular group of guys who are here. Seems tight, and I wish everyone well in these crazy times.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Ash is one of my favorites. Easy to split for the most part and dries relatively fast....just wish we had more around in SE PA.
> 
> Hope all is well with you James. It seems like this scrounging thread there is a particular group of guys who are here. Seems tight, and I wish everyone well in these crazy times.


I turned my TV off in march. Been a pretty normal year for me. I did get quarantined in october. Went in complaining about sinus infection and came out told I most likely had covid. Dry cough, chest pain, and fever for 4 or 5 days started feeling better after that then 4 days without a fever and back to work. They wouldn't test me cause I didn't show severe symptoms so I'll never really know. Other then that my 2020 has been pretty normal.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Yeah, just getting rid of slash from last winter.


That's good  .
We had a little fire here, actually 4. The kids all were starting their own fires, then I started one to show them how it's done lol. It was much easier getting them to listen to my advice that way . We had a nice time out, very mild here, even woke to 55 degrees with blue skies .
Gonna split some more wood today for a cord that's going out, I did about a 1/6 of a cord yesterday.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Had no power since Monday morning around 6 am . They just got us up and running and left me some nice white oak got 6 or 7 loads just from my dead end street . There's a big hickory down the main part of my road I'll get to tomorrow. Piles getting bigger every day View attachment 865934
> View attachment 865935


I have never seen wood loaded that way lol.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> I have never seen wood loaded that way lol.


It's always good to note that if someone who isn't experienced raises the loader the logs on the arms could roll onto the operator  .
That being said .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> It's always good to note that if someone who isn't experienced raises the loader the logs on the arms could roll onto the operator  .
> That being said .


I did that once, have you? Dropped glass top table, putting it above shop. It did not break. Learning curve is fast.


----------



## MustangMike

Rex and the Dog Catcher

You were not required to have your dogs leashed back then, but if they strayed, they could get picked up by the Dog Catcher, and you had to pay a fine to get them back.

My Brother and I were both impressed with Rex, but my Brother decided he was going to get an even bigger, stronger dog. The Husky mix he acquired was bigger (65 lbs), and was mostly black, but he was the friendliest, most passive dog you ever saw … not what my Brother was expecting!

One day my Bother's dog was in our back yard with 3 other dogs, and one of the other dogs was picking on him. I called Rex and just let him out the back door. Rex trotted toward the other dogs, the one that was picking on my Brother's dog stopped, and my Brother's dog started biting him, but he did nothing back. I think he must have had an encounter with Rex previously.

Then one day, both dogs disappeared, and the next day we got a call that they had been picked up and were at the pound. Back then, when they caught the dogs, they all went into the same pen, except I think they kept the smaller ones in another pen.

Well, my Mother went to pick them up, and the Dog Catcher told her "I tried to catch that blond one (Rex) first, but had no chance, but once I caught the black one, he just came right along with him. There are over 20 dogs in that pen, and every single one of them tried to pick on that black dog, and that blond one beat the crap out of every one of them, I've never seen anything like it".

Rex was small, but he was a scrapper! I used to play fight with him using a 3' section of garden hose. He would grab it and hold it like a pit bull, and I would yank it back and forth, but he would not let go. I would even swing him in circles (he would be air borne) multiple times and he would not let go!

My Brother's dog would later disappear one day and never came home, and we never found out what happened to him.


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> I have never seen wood loaded that way lol.


I usually do unorthodox things with it


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> It's always good to note that if someone who isn't experienced raises the loader the logs on the arms could roll onto the operator  .
> That being said .


Seen it happen . I leave the bicket very low and only on level grades


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I just do it like this haha!


----------



## svk

Most likely the last morning of duck hunting for me this year. Got one as most ducks seemed to want to stay in the middle of the lake.

It was a great year though. Ended up with several memorable shoots.


----------



## clint53

What my wife and I started on yesterday.
Full story here >>> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/omg-my-wifes-and-i-next-tree.346721/#post-7402112


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Rex and the Dog Catcher


This is great - like story time every day now!


----------



## chipper1

clint53 said:


> What my wife and I started on yesterday.
> Full story here >>> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/omg-my-wifes-and-i-next-tree.346721/#post-7402112
> 
> View attachment 866211


You're gonna need to pull a little closer to get it to fall into the truck when you cut it loose .


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> I did that once, have you? Dropped glass top table, putting it above shop. It did not break. Learning curve is fast.


Nope, but someone warned me of the possibility of it here a while back and I see the wisdom of saying it incase someone who gets a new tractor sees the picture. The learning curve is fast when dealing with steel coils too, if you get a second chance it means you probably have one less limb, most don't get a second chance.
I carry things around on the lip that sticks out past the bucket(cutting edge) on a normal basis without having to get the forks, you just have to be careful not to raise the bucket too high.


SS396driver said:


> I usually do unorthodox things with it View attachment 866183


Looks perfectly orthodox to me.
I have seen guys do this and then lift it just above level and have the log/steel swing to the side and smash equipment and other items in the shop lol. Many of the problems are resolved not by avoiding the technique altogether, but rather by having the experience to know what could happen and how to avoid the problems/danger involved. I can't tell you how many times I've hit my head in a shop wearing a hard hat(wouldn't have happened it I wasn't wearing it, but someone always says, "good thing you had the hard hat on ), but for the most part you won't catch me dropping a tree without one(unless it's a green tree without other trees around).
Sometimes I will put a log on a round and then push down on the short end to buck it off the ground. Many times there isn't much time saved as I can usually keep my chain out of the dirt, but sometimes I have a shorter bar and don't want to have to bend over as far, work smarter not harder.


SS396driver said:


> Seen it happen . I leave the bicket very low and only on level grades


Is that French, British, bicket lol.


----------



## SS396driver

I just do that to load the trailer. Never when there's anything around.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

SS396driver said:


> I usually do unorthodox things with it View attachment 866183


Think I once read for every foot past loader bucket pin, weight doubles. Without your backhoe would it tip tractor on it's nose? Saw a tractor snap front axle casting once on 4 wheel drive tractor. 2 wheel tractor snapped wheel off. Know I have tried lifting too much and rear end lifted and yes my tires are loaded.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Going to try and make this my last new saw purchase.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Duce said:


> Think I once read for every foot past loader bucket pin, weight doubles. Without your backhoe would it tip tractor on it's nose? Saw a tractor snap front axle casting once on 4 wheel drive tractor. 2 wheel tractor snapped wheel off. Know I have tried lifting too much and rear end lifted and yes my tires are loaded.


Absolutely will, I’ve lifted one back tire with my counterweight box on. It has 600lbs in it, plus the box and quick hitch. After that I loaded my tires too.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Duce said:


> Going to try and make this my last new saw purchase.View attachment 866222


562?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

ElevatorGuy said:


> 562?


572.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oak and pecan, store bot hickory chucnks - smoked ribs and chicken a tasty treat. this weekend's plans... scrounged pecan for the chicken... w/bit of hickory smoke, too...
> View attachment 865103
> View attachment 865104



smoked ribs and chicken turned out great! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

took down for neighbor with a neighbor an oak widow maker. not too big, but big enuff the hurt... bad - or dent car, bad if fell when backing in or out. couple other neighborhood widow makers. being ignored, at least they are bit inset off road and property line. pine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> took down for neighbor with a neighbor an oak widow maker. not too big, but big enuff the hurt... bad - or dent car, bad if fell when backing in or out. couple other neighborhood widow makers. being ignored, at least they are bit inset off road and property line. pine.
> View attachment 866258
> View attachment 866259
> View attachment 866260


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I just do that to load the trailer. Never when there's anything around.


I had faith you were good to go, I was just stating how I've watched other guys learn. 


ElevatorGuy said:


> Absolutely will, I’ve lifted one back tire with my counterweight box on. It has 600lbs in it, plus the box and quick hitch. After that I loaded my tires too.


Sounds like you're getting to the limit lol.


Duce said:


> Think I once read for every foot past loader bucket pin, weight doubles. Without your backhoe would it tip tractor on it's nose? Saw a tractor snap front axle casting once on 4 wheel drive tractor. 2 wheel tractor snapped wheel off. Know I have tried lifting too much and rear end lifted and yes my tires are loaded.


Kubota boys can survive .


And some pics of a dirtier wood noodling chain, cleaner wood, softwood, or non-frozen wood if add a bit more hook.
Fire away, I ain't scared .


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Going to try and make this my last new saw purchase.View attachment 866222


     
Looks good buddy.


----------



## Be Stihl

Got the hickory cut up today, brought half of it home, not a bad day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Duce said:


> Think I once read for every foot past loader bucket pin, weight doubles. Without your backhoe would it tip tractor on it's nose? Saw a tractor snap front axle casting once on 4 wheel drive tractor. 2 wheel tractor snapped wheel off. Know I have tried lifting too much and rear end lifted and yes my tires are loaded.


Rear tires are filled calcium chloride had to put tubes in so it wouldn't rust out the rims . Without the backhoe I'm sure the rear would have lifted up.


----------



## James Miller

Got two buckets of the ash blow downs split and hauled to the house today. 
this old milk crate comes in handy when the buckets full.


----------



## James Miller

Duce said:


> Going to try and make this my last new saw purchase.View attachment 866222


What's a new saw? 2/3 of my saws are as old as I am. I'd like to take all the new saws for a spin.


----------



## svk

I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 69th birthday. 

This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.


----------



## Logger nate

Anyone happen to know where I can get a new tip for a husky tech light bar? 
The 4 rivet one


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 68th birthday.
> 
> This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.
> View attachment 866340


Sorry to hear Steve, thanks for letting us know. He sounded like a great guy.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 68th birthday.
> 
> This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.
> View attachment 866340


Sorry to hear, Steve. I remember all his posts about that ridiculously large oak. Like Zogger, I hate waste and will burn branch wood down to 2" diameter. That wood will forever be known to me as Zoggerwood.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 68th birthday.
> 
> This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.
> View attachment 866340


So sorry to hear. That day was the only time I met him and wish I had taken the time sooner to learn to know him better.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 68th birthday.
> 
> This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.
> View attachment 866340



RIP Zogger...


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> I had faith you were good to go, I was just stating how I've watched other guys learn.
> 
> Sounds like you're getting to the limit lol.
> 
> Kubota boys can survive .
> View attachment 866267
> 
> And some pics of a dirtier wood noodling chain, cleaner wood, softwood, or non-frozen wood if add a bit more hook.
> Fire away, I ain't scared .
> View attachment 866268
> View attachment 866270
> View attachment 866271



Chain looks really good for a chain with not much of the cutters left; very good actually. Looks like it needs a touch up to get the corners back to sharp; either that or the pics are a little blurry.

How do you sharpen your chains?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today


He always had a funny name for animals and things (though I think someone else probably dubbed the term "zoggerwood"), never had a bad word to say, and seemed truly happy with life's simple things. I think I would have enjoyed hearing him tell stories in person. Rest in peace Zogger.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’m sorry to report that Zogger passed away today due to complications of pneumonia and ALS, one day after his 68th birthday.
> 
> This was taken at his house the last time I visited him.
> View attachment 866340


That's for the update.
Very sad, hoping he's in a better place now.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Anyone happen to know where I can get a new tip for a husky tech light bar? View attachment 866338
> The 4 rivet one


I'm pretty sure I have one, on a 20" .058 bar .
I'd look on eBay and get the part number, then I'd google it to see if I could find one.
The other option is get ahold of spike and see if he can look one up for you and see who has one.
What's wrong with it.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Fire away, I ain't scared


Looks ‘purdy’!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Chain looks really good for a chain with not much of the cutters left; very good actually. Looks like it needs a touch up to get the corners back to sharp; either that or the pics are a little blurry.
> 
> How do you sharpen your chains?


Thanks. I like them when they get down there like that, they cut very well.
It's had a half a tank on it noodling and cutting firewood pieces that were a little long and I hit the dirt a couple handfuls of times. I also used this chain for doing a bunch of cookie cuts in some hard ash last fall (iirc) to test some saws. It has a few cutters with mild damage on the working corner, but I won't hit it with a file for a while and when I do it will be freehand. I sharpened it on my tecomec super jolly before I did the test cuts and I clean the gullets with another run on the grinder until the file will clean it to the top of the links. Rakers were set on the silvey raker grinder after setting one raker with the husky progressive gauge.
My phone has a cracked lens, it's hard to get it to zoom at all.


Philbert said:


> Looks ‘purdy’!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## MustangMike

Prayers to the Zogger family, and thanks for keeping us posted Steve.

I just returned from the wake of a friend who passed at 67. Back in the day he was a big strong guy, 6'4", 240 lbs and cut … but he lost his wife, blew out his knee (so he could no longer work construction) and resorted to excessive smoking and drinking. Back in 1975 he, me and my brother took 2nd place in a Greaser Contest up at my college. Unlike everyone else, we didn't have to dress any differently for it!


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> He always had a funny name for animals and things (though I think someone else probably dubbed the term "zoggerwood"), never had a bad word to say, and seemed truly happy with life's simple things. I think I would have enjoyed hearing him tell stories in person. Rest in peace Zogger.


Yes! He called his ducks “velociquackers” and chickens were “attack chickens”. I believe one dog was chupacabra and another was mini swamp wookie.


----------



## svk

For the last several months Mark and I were able to correspond via text as although he couldn’t speak, he could still work the phone well. My last interaction with him was Wednesday evening when I wished him a happy birthday. 

He was certainly not happy about his condition but he always kept the upbeat sense of humor. I believe he was very well received at the nursing home. When the storms cause power outages there last week he was joking about prepping and was conserving on phone battery to make sure he could get through. 

I had just bought several picture frames and was going to do up some decor for his room but didn’t get that far. But as you guys say he’s in a better place now and his suffering has ended.

When I got a call from an unknown number in Calhoun GA last night I knew what news was about to be delivered.


----------



## svk

Mark really cared for those animals. Despite his deteriorating condition, he refused to leave his house until they all were placed with animal rescues.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Yes! He called his ducks “velociquackers” and chickens were “attack chickens”.



I thought the ducks were quackoraptors? Or maybe the chickens were cluckoraptors? I forget now. But I'm sure you know better than me since you knew him. 

I'm sorry Zogger is gone. I joined AS in April 2016 while I was convalescing after knee surgery and read the Scrounging thread from the beginning through to about page 850 (which it was up to then) before making my first post. Zogger was a regular contributor and I enjoyed seeing the pictures of Oakzilla. 

Life is short, it seems. We should make the most of it while we can, rather than worry about things we can't control.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have one, on a 20" .058 bar .
> I'd look on eBay and get the part number, then I'd google it to see if I could find one.
> The other option is get ahold of spike and see if he can look one up for you and see who has one.
> What's wrong with it.


Thanks Brett, no luck on google or eBay so far, I’ll try spike.
I was trying to swing a tree around and tip got bent when I cut the hinge on lower side. 
Can still turn sprocket by hand barely but it gets pretty hot running it that way.
Your chain looks good btw


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, no luck on google or eBay so far, I’ll try spike.
> I was trying to swing a tree around and tip got bent when I cut the hinge on lower side. View attachment 866406
> Can still turn sprocket by hand barely but it gets pretty hot running it that way.
> Your chain looks good btw


Bummer, I'll take a peek in a bit, I may have something saved in my eBay.
Thanks, it cuts okay, more hook or square is more fun though.
I wish I had a camera that would capture up close pictures better.


----------



## chipper1

Here's one bar I had in my saved and another I found.
I'll see what I can find for tips...


----------



## chipper1

Sorry, I can't find anything that crosses to that bar for a tip only.
I did find a few 20" bars and that's it.
Try contacting your local dealer or spike.
The last image seemed to be the cheapest relating to the 20" bar number that would appear to have the same tip. If I was going to buy that I would ask for him to provide a picture of it to be sure. Before I did that I would place an ad on here, they had a problem with those bars where they would delaminate, so I would bet there are members with like new bars just laying there who could provide a tip for you.


----------



## MustangMike

Years ago I was unable to obtain a new tip for the 24" bar that came on my 044. Seems Stihl changed the design of it, but gave the new tip the same # with no way to order the older style tips. That bar is still in my shed!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Sorry, I can't find anything that crosses to that bar for a tip only.
> I did find a few 20" bars and that's it.
> Try contacting your local dealer or spike.
> The last image seemed to be the cheapest relating to the 20" bar number that would appear to have the same tip. If I was going to buy that I would ask for him to provide a picture of it to be sure. Before I did that I would place an ad on here, they had a problem with those bars where they would delaminate, so I would bet there are members with like new bars just laying there who could provide a tip for you.


Thanks buddy! Appreciate you taking the time to look!! Don’t really have a local dealer but I’ll ck some other places, thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

Rex and the Chipmunk!

When I had Rex my Sister got a cat. Rex didn't pay the cat much attention, so I guess the cat got a little bold. One day the cat swiped Rex across the nose with it's paw. Rex chased the cat through the living room and into the bathroom, and when the cat learned that it could not climb the tile wall in the tub, it never swiped Rex again (but Rex didn't really hurt it, which I'm sure he could have).

So a few months later the cat catches a chipmunk and brings it into the house, then let's it go and recatches it, over and over again. Things got bad when this went into my Dad's office and blood started getting on the paperwork. I frantically tried to get the cat to stop, with no success. So, I hollered for Rex.

Rex came into the office and just glared at the cat. The cat froze, let go of the chipmunk, I opened the outside door and the chipmunk ran out, and further disruption of the office was averted! Don't know what I would have done w/o him, the cat just would not stop with the catch + release, and I had no ability to stop it.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Years ago I was unable to obtain a new tip for the 24" bar that came on my 044. Seems Stihl changed the design of it, but gave the new tip the same # with no way to order the older style tips. That bar is still in my shed!


Sounds like one of the earlier wide tip bars, you know this though I'm sure.


Logger nate said:


> Thanks buddy! Appreciate you taking the time to look!! Don’t really have a local dealer but I’ll ck some other places, thanks.


Welcome.
@Duce can you check with the guys up there for him.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> can you check with the guys up there for him.


Waiting on a call back.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like one of the earlier wide tip bars, you know this though I'm sure.



Nope, but I do also have one of them. This was the same profile bar, they just changed how much of it was the tip!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Nope, but I do also have one of them. This was the same profile bar, they just changed how much of it was the tip!


Interesting.
Snap a picture of it next to the new style if you think about it/get a min, I'd like to see that one.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, it is hanging in my shed, w/o rivets, and a wired tag from the Stihl dealer who could not find me a replacement.

I also posted on the sites to no avail.


----------



## Short timer

Had a bunch of pin oak sitting on my trailer waiting for the weather to cool off and finally got it brought home. Working on 2023-2024 wood now.




And spit.


----------



## pauljoseph

brought home about eight loads of firewood from my bosses house, finally got it all split into a big pile. About 2 1/2 cords, maybe three. About to go scrounge some more. I know a guy who will dump a couple cords of logs in the yard for 50 bucks so I have not been scrounging a lot the past few years but this year we have a bunch of trees down from storms. Lotta good oak, easy to split. Think I’ll post some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Woodslasher

Logger nate said:


> Anyone happen to know where I can get a new tip for a husky tech light bar? View attachment 866338
> The 4 rivet one


Try jack's small engines, I think they still carry them.


----------



## Logger nate

Woodslasher said:


> Try jack's small engines, I think they still carry them.


Ok I’ll look, thanks!


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> I thought the ducks were quackoraptors? Or maybe the chickens were cluckoraptors? I forget now. But I'm sure you know better than me since you knew him.
> 
> I'm sorry Zogger is gone. I joined AS in April 2016 while I was convalescing after knee surgery and read the Scrounging thread from the beginning through to about page 850 (which it was up to then) before making my first post. Zogger was a regular contributor and I enjoyed seeing the pictures of Oakzilla.
> 
> Life is short, it seems. We should make the most of it while we can, rather than worry about things we can't control.


Similarly here, I joined errr... I'm sure there's a way to look it up... About 2014 I think, read the thread through, and got to feel like a knew a lot of characters. Zogger was a great guy and I enjoyed reading his contributions. Oakzilla, the spring shave and beard for the birds are things like Dan's van, backbone of the thread. Will miss him.


----------



## panolo

Sorry to hear about Zogger. Much like the others my introduction was reading the scrounge threads. Even though he wasn't posting much when I started you still got a feeling that you knew him. Hopefully he's in a much nicer place feeling way better. Thanks for being a friend to him Steve.


----------



## H-Ranch

Split and gathered up a few more loads of not highly valuable English walnut while dinner was cooking.




Came in to have dinner and then went back outside to watch this - cameras never do it justice...


----------



## James Miller

Brought a little wood home from up the road today. Probably enough split up there to fill both trucks 2 more times.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 866589
> 
> Brought a little wood home from up the road today. Probably enough split up there to fill both trucks 2 more times.


Those ain't fords, where's the truck man, new one?
Someone just get their roof done .
Nice loads.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Similarly here, I joined errr... I'm sure there's a way to look it up... About 2014 I think,


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Those ain't fords, where's the truck man, new one?
> Someone just get their roof done .
> Nice loads.


Transmission finally died and I'm poor so its sitting. Taking a hard look at doing the 6 speed swap as it close to 1k cheap then redoing the auto and fixing all Fords factory mistakes. The chevy is my BIL and the yota is the FIL. The yota is a 2020 with less then 2k on it. First time its seen a load.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Those ain't fords, where's the truck man, new one?
> Someone just get their roof done .
> Nice loads.


Just caught the roofing comment. We rebuilt one of the wood racks. All oak lumber, top is plywood with rubber roofing on top and then metal roofing on top of that. Ready to go for another 20 years.


----------



## Cowboy254

You don't miss much, @chipper1 !


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I thought the ducks were quackoraptors? Or maybe the chickens were cluckoraptors? I forget now. But I'm sure you know better than me since you knew him.
> 
> I'm sorry Zogger is gone. I joined AS in April 2016 while I was convalescing after knee surgery and read the Scrounging thread from the beginning through to about page 850 (which it was up to then) before making my first post. Zogger was a regular contributor and I enjoyed seeing the pictures of Oakzilla.
> 
> Life is short, it seems. We should make the most of it while we can, rather than worry about things we can't control.


You might be right. Or maybe all of the above


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Years ago I was unable to obtain a new tip for the 24" bar that came on my 044. Seems Stihl changed the design of it, but gave the new tip the same # with no way to order the older style tips. That bar is still in my shed!


I’m sure some 80 year old mom and pop dealer has a whole stack. Just keep looking!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Just caught the roofing comment. We rebuilt one of the wood racks. All oak lumber, top is plywood with rubber roofing on top and then metal roofing on top of that. Ready to go for another 20 years.


That's awesome, I like metal roofing on my outbuildings. 
Soon as I finish splitting this last cord of wood and delivering it and one other I will start filling more by the shed(metal roof, at least one the front that people can see), then I plan on moving it and filling more to raise it up. Once thats done I'll move it back and shift it back a little to give me more room to back a trailer in there as its a bit tight.


James Miller said:


> Transmission finally died and I'm poor so its sitting. Taking a hard look at doing the 6 speed swap as it close to 1k cheap then redoing the auto and fixing all Fords factory mistakes. The chevy is my BIL and the yota is the FIL. The yota is a 2020 with less then 2k on it. First time its seen a load.


Bummer.
There is a guy not far from me who parts out rust free 99-newer fords, if you ever decide you want a new one ask and I'll see what he gets for them.
Not sure you know, I sold the suburban and scrounged up a 2000 excursion from Ohio that's rust free, what else you gonna do when your on lockdown. Well me and the boy went to Chicago to grab up a JDM 2.3 for the 98 Honda odyssey too.
Just turned 200k last week when I went to PA to pick up a trailer.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> You don't miss much, @chipper1 !


In a previous life I had a roofing company, it just stood out; during that life I also had a 99 f350 crew cab with the diesel, the main thing that goes out on the old 7.3 is the transmission so it was something I paid attention to also.
When you scan hundreds in not thousand of Craigslist ads in any given day you look at everything, amazing what you can learn from a picture. There are to many sheeple these days walking around with their eyes wide shut.
Speaking of that hows Andrews treating you guys, everything they said at event 201 about the plandemic is going as planned. I really feel for kiwi, that chic is more insane than our governor .


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I’m sure some 80 year old mom and pop dealer has a whole stack. Just keep looking!



The problem is, because they kept the same part #s, people that have them may not even know it. The dealer I went to was a good one (not the closest one, or two, or three), and they could not get it!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The problem is, because they kept the same part #s, people that have them may not even know it. The dealer I went to was a good one (not the closest one, or two, or three), and they could not get it!


That's the worse, you think you have the right part coming, but then somewhere between the dealer and the supplier the number gets superseded and you end up getting the wrong part . This is one of the reasons I like having somewhat newer saws, even a saw like the 550xp mk1 has had so many revisions the dealers don't know which parts to use without the serial number, and even then guys like us like to change everything up so who knows if they will be right or not.
Speaking of that, here's the saw I've been running that chain on. Its an early xtorq 372 chassis with a 365special cylinder and piston(closed port not the early open port ), that has a base gasket delete and a mild muffler mod. Can you imagine a guy going in to order a new piston for it if it got scored using the serial number.
Whoops, forgot the picture lol.
Look familiar @Duce.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Interesting.
> Snap a picture of it next to the new style if you think about it/get a min, I'd like to see that one.



Here it is. The new tips are longer and, therefore, wider, even though the rivet pattern is the same.

This is the 24" bar I got on my 044 when new in Dec 1992.

I suppose you could modify a new tip to fit, but then you would need and odd link count chain.

I pretty much concluded that it was just easier to get a new E bar. FYI, Stihl seems to be discontinuing the E bars over 20". I like the 24/25" ones, they are light, have a wider tip than the 20" bars (they are yellow code), and they are not expensive. The tip cost almost as much as an E bar, and you have to install it!

Wholesalers still have them, but supply is limited. Act now if you want one.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Here it is. The new tips are longer and, therefore, wider, even though the rivet pattern is the same.
> 
> This is the 24" bar I got on my 044 when new in Dec 1992.
> 
> I suppose you could modify a new tip to fit, but then you would need and odd link count chain.
> 
> I pretty much concluded that it was just easier to get a new E bar. FYI, Stihl seems to be discontinuing the E bars over 20". I like the 24/25" ones, they are light, have a wider tip than the 20" bars (they are yellow code), and they are not expensive. The tip cost almost as much as an E bar, and you have to install it!
> 
> Wholesalers still have them, but supply is limited. Act now if you want one.


Interesting.
How many drivers is that bar.
Don't recall owning a 24" stihl E bar, now I'll probably find one downstairs lol.
I do have a brand new 24" es bar, just in case it's needed, so I probably will be alright without ordering one of those.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Speaking of that hows Andrews treating you guys, everything they said at event 201 about the plandemic is going as planned. I really feel for kiwi, that chic is more insane than our governor .



Well, the continued mask wearing is fun. Never mind that we haven't had a confirmed case within a 100 mile radius for three months. The thing is that it is the Federal government picking up most of the tab for the economic devastation so Andrews doesn't care about that. Can't wait to see the numbers when they eventually come out. My family has been lucky, our physio practice has been largely unaffected but I feel for those that have lost their livelihood in all this. 

There are so many silly little inconsistent rules too. Example - played cricket yesterday (and they go to great pains to tell us that playing cricket in a pandemic is a privilege not a right  ). We have designated entry and exit points to the pavilion area. You scan your QR code when you come in, then players can take their masks off since the QR code is covid protective for players. But it only works for the players, so other club members have to keep theirs on. So you have one person who has to remain masked up sitting next to another person who doesn't have to. Spectators aren't allowed in the pavilion area (masked or not) because that is JUST NOT SAFE. They have to stay outside the roped off pavilion area. Now, they can sit next to you on the other side of the rope because that's ok. The umpire has to wear a mask on field too (that'll be fun when the temps hit 100° Merican).

Then there's the ball. To be covid-safe, the ball needs to wiped down with an alcohol based wipe every 10 overs (6 balls/pitches in an over, so 60 in total, takes about 40 minutes give or take). Never mind that every player is likely to have touched the ball within 5 minutes. But some chair shiner somewhere decided that they needed to be seen to be doing something even if it is stupid. I can go on but you get the idea.


----------



## MustangMike

They are the same link count (24" became 25" w/o any changes. The real reason is so you won't notice the 28" is really a 27").

20" is 72 count, 24" 84 count (+12) but 28" is only a 91 count (+7). That tells you all you need to know, 24/25 gives you most of what a 28" (27") is.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, the continued mask wearing is fun. Never mind that we haven't had a confirmed case within a 100 mile radius for three months. The thing is that it is the Federal government picking up most of the tab for the economic devastation so Andrews doesn't care about that. Can't wait to see the numbers when they eventually come out. My family has been lucky, our physio practice has been largely unaffected but I feel for those that have lost their livelihood in all this.
> 
> There are so many silly little inconsistent rules too. Example - played cricket yesterday (and they go to great pains to tell us that playing cricket in a pandemic is a privilege not a right  ). We have designated entry and exit points to the pavilion area. You scan your QR code when you come in, then players can take their masks off since the QR code is covid protective for players. But it only works for the players, so other club staff have to keep theirs on. So you have one person who has to remain masked up sitting next to another person who doesn't have to. Spectators aren't allowed in the pavilion area (masked or not) because that is JUST NOT SAFE. They have to stay outside the roped off pavilion area. Now, they can sit next to you on the other side of the rope because that's ok. The umpire has to wear a mask on field too (that'll be fun when the temps hit 100° Merican).
> 
> Then there's the ball. To be covid-safe, the ball needs to wiped down with an alcohol based wipe every 10 overs (6 balls/pitches in an over, so 60 in total, takes about 40 minutes give or take). Never mind that every player is likely to have touched the ball within 5 minutes. But some chair shiner somewhere decided that they needed to be seen to be doing something even if it is stupid. I can go on but you get the idea.


Sorry to hear all that, the big lie of the yr.
The next one is currently taking place here in the states .
Can't imagine what kiwi is going through there.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> They are the same link count (24" became 25" w/o any changes. The real reason is so you won't notice the 28" is really a 27").
> 
> 20" is 72 count, 24" 84 count (+12) but 28" is only a 91 count (+7). That tells you all you need to know, 24/25 gives you most of what a 28" (27") is.


Yeah, a bigger "blade" is better.
Just as above so much in this world is about perception.
Not sure I told you guys about this. During lockdown I went to Chicago to pick up a motor, half the guys had a mask on sometimes, the others didn't. The guy lifts another guy up on a pallet to the top shelf where my engine was(about 12-14') with a hi-lo, the guy on the pallet has no safety gear whatsoever, he's up there messing with his mask, like it's gonna matter when his heads cracked open on the concrete  . But I'm glad the mask made him feel better .
The great deception!


----------



## MustangMike

The ES is supposed to be the most rugged bar, but it is also the heaviest. The E bars were laminated, but much lighter, and no replaceable tip. Now that they are making ES Light bars of all sizes (used to be just 28" and longer) they are discontinuing the 24" E bars (still make them in 20" I believe), but the 20" E bar has the more narrow "green" tip profile.

A 362 or 044/440 will balance MUCH better with a 20" E bar than a 20" ES bar. If you go into a Stihl saw shop and pull one off the rack with each bar (at the same time) the difference is dramatic, the ES bar saw will tilt far forward, but not the E bar saw.

I keep my chains sharp and use good bar oil, so I don't ruin bars unless I do something stupid! Be careful when felling trees with a sideways lean away from you!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Be careful when felling trees with a sideways lean away from you!


Especially when you're cutting the low side of the gun to get them to swing, no names .

I saw this the other day(tractor supply companies website Black Friday brochure iirc), may serve someone well.
Not sure you will actually get them for this price, but if you need them it's worth a try. 





New husky chain for comparison, out with the old and in with the more expensive  is what it looks like. I think the above price might have been suppose to read $13. X-cut chain is pretty nice chain, but most won't know the difference.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Local logger dropped these off today, removed parts from saw with starter cord hanging out. That saw has a cracked clutch side case. Two are ready to hit woods again. Chris is a small 6'6" 280min. and is heavy handed at best.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> Here it is. The new tips are longer and, therefore, wider, even though the rivet pattern is the same.
> 
> This is the 24" bar I got on my 044 when new in Dec 1992.
> 
> I suppose you could modify a new tip to fit, but then you would need and odd link count chain.
> 
> I pretty much concluded that it was just easier to get a new E bar. FYI, Stihl seems to be discontinuing the E bars over 20". I like the 24/25" ones, they are light, have a wider tip than the 20" bars (they are yellow code), and they are not expensive. The tip cost almost as much as an E bar, and you have to install it!
> 
> Wholesalers still have them, but supply is limited. Act now if you want one.


Looks like a Sandvik/Windsor to me.


----------



## MustangMike

It is a Stihl ES bar, just worn!


----------



## pauljoseph

had a tropical storm go through a couple weeks back. Bunch of wood next to the road in my sister’s neighborhood. I can get a small dump truck of wood, about two cords, deliver to my yard for 50 bucks so I don’t scroung as much but I really wanted some of this. Got my f150 about loaded as I think it can take in that picture.


----------



## Philbert

Buy a bunch, and some pre-sets, spin it into a mini-reel, then make low pro loops the lengths you need. 

I did that with some narrow kerf (Type 90) stuff I got from a clearance bin at Sears several years ago. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

The “Zogger Smogger”. Got this off of Mark’s Facebook.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The “Zogger Smogger”. Got this off of Mark’s Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 866769


That's funny.
Looks like he had jogger wood under that rug lol.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Buy a bunch, and some pre-sets, spin it into a mini-reel, then make low pro loops the lengths you need.
> 
> I did that with some narrow kerf (Type 90) stuff I got from a clearance bin at Sears several years ago.
> 
> Philbert


Not a bad idea if I was chasing cheap. For the time being I'm not in that mode, but life is subject to change at any moment.
I get great deals on stihl ps/ps3 chains, and when I'm running the saws that run it most times I'm making money and want it to be the fastest/most durable it can be, so I don't mind paying a bit more. I can't remember exactly what I got my last one for, but it was like 9 or 11. This dealer doesn't sharpen chains, they do an exchange, so you get a discount on a new chain when you give them your old one. Works great for me.


----------



## H-Ranch

Found a chunk of scrounged highly valuable black walnut in my firewood stacks to use as gift wrapping for my brother's Christmas present. It got dark before I finished the second half last night so I have a little more to work on today. Now that my wife has seen it I'm not 100% sure it will make it to my brother.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Found a chunk of scrounged highly valuable black walnut in my firewood stacks to use as gift wrapping for my brother's Christmas present. It got dark before I finished the second half last night so I have a little more to work on today. Now that my wife has seen it I'm not 100% sure it will make it to my brother.
> View attachment 866834
> View attachment 866835
> View attachment 866836


Like the idea.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Found a chunk of scrounged highly valuable black walnut in my firewood stacks to use as gift wrapping for my brother's Christmas present. It got dark before I finished the second half last night so I have a little more to work on today. Now that my wife has seen it I'm not 100% sure it will make it to my brother.
> View attachment 866834
> View attachment 866835
> View attachment 866836


Highly valuable black walnut aged...


----------



## svk

Very nice. How did you carve that out?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Very nice. How did you carve that out?





When I go into full production I'll have to speed up the process a little.  Just wanted to see if I could do it.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Highly valuable black walnut aged...


Yes, and I suppose if I made one for a bottle of bourbon it would have to be white oak!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Found a chunk of scrounged highly valuable black walnut in my firewood stacks to use as gift wrapping for my brother's Christmas present.


Very nice! But, isn't liquor normally aged in oak?

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

By the looks of that bottle, you better finish the carving fast, or you'll be gifting whomever an empty one.


----------



## H-Ranch

Jere39 said:


> By the looks of that bottle, you better finish the carving fast, or you'll be gifting whomever an empty one.


How do you think I finished carving it? LOL. Might have to go get a couple more bottles of different wines, you know, just to make sure it can fit various bottles...


----------



## LondonNeil

that is smart! nice idea AND execution


----------



## U&A

Load # 5

Little bit of sassafras, maple, oak








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Thanks @U&A ! My back was starting to get sore from holding up the thread today. I've been waiting on @Cowboy254 for reinforcement. @svk had his turn in the last week or so with all the duck hunting.

Also got in some actual firewood production


----------



## James Miller

It's a limb saw he said.
srcarr 394 with 42" bar. We needed all of and could have used more a few times.

Made the big wood seem almost easy.

I'll be splitting till the end of time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Nice safety gear!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks @U&A ! My back was starting to get sore from holding up the thread today. I've been waiting on @Cowboy254 for reinforcement. @svk had his turn in the last week or so with all the duck hunting.
> 
> Also got in some actual firewood productionView attachment 866897
> View attachment 866898
> View attachment 866899
> View attachment 866900


Oh my, is that highly burnable black locust I see .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Nice safety gear!


Next thing you're gonna say wrap your thumb around the bar too.
I've been called out for that one many times .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Next thing you're gonna say wrap your thumb around the bar too.
> I've been called out for that one many times .



The Forest Service is quick to gig for that. I volunteer with them, and have a chainsaw card. You can‘t run a chainsaw with them without one. They say your thumb around the handle is to keep your hand on in case of kickback, so it sets the brake. Otherwise that running bar is coming right for your head. Makes sense to me, it was a hard habit to break when I first started volunteering with them.


----------



## James Miller

mountainguyed67 said:


> Nice safety gear!


I honestly don't own any PPE. Cut and split alone 99% of the time also. Is it smart nope, just the way it is.


----------



## LondonNeil

Why though? So you find it all uncomfortable? Chaps are hot in the summer yes but maybe to be warm in the winter. Gloves I find add some comfort. Eye wear can mist up, I get that, and helmets can be sweaty, but East defenders are generally comfy. Maybe I'm just not sensitive to a bit of minor discomfort


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> The Forest Service is quick to gig for that. I volunteer with them, and have a chainsaw card. You can‘t run a chainsaw with them without one. They say your thumb around the handle is to keep your hand on in case of kickback, so it sets the brake. Otherwise that running bar is coming right for your head. Makes sense to me, it was a hard habit to break when I first started volunteering with them.


I agree.
I had said that when I'm in situations where there could be kickback I'll wrap it, most other times I go back and forth. After driving truck for 20yrs its more than a minor irritation for me. As I've said before, I find experience trumps safety equipment/rules, that being said I wear my ppe much of the time and suggest others do the same. I find many of the rules put in place are not for our protection, but to stop lawsuits(protect companies/organizations). There is no cure for stupid, although the rest are looked on as stupid(untrained fits into that) because of a few. Many injuries are caused from a lack of training, I think it's great that you can buy a saw and there's a safety class you can take, _if you want_.


----------



## panolo

James Miller said:


> I honestly don't own any PPE. Cut and split alone 99% of the time also. Is it smart nope, just the way it is.


I admit I am much like you. I do have a helmet with a face shield and ear protection I will wear if I am felling at times.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I admit I am much like you. I do have a helmet with a face shield and ear protection I will wear if I am felling at times.


Same. If I find myself getting mad or fatigued I’ll stop. 

To me the most dangerous situations are cutting saplings and/or downed trees with limbs under tension towards the end of the project.


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> I admit I am much like you. I do have a helmet with a face shield and ear protection I will wear if I am felling at times.



I never used to wear PPE, other than safety goggles on occasion. Now I wear chaps and a helmet with the screen face shield. No more fogged up safety glasses. My only complaint about the helmet is when felling trees it wants to fall off my head when I'm looking up.


----------



## clint53

James Miller said:


> I honestly don't own any PPE. Cut and split alone 99% of the time also. Is it smart nope, just the way it is.


You are running on luck James. It only last so long.
Take it from a old guy that has been doing it 44 years.
Wrap that left thumb around the handle. I know to many that have been hit in the face.
There are 1000's of ways a saw can get you hurt.
I am not being critical. I don't want to see you or anyone get hurt.
It is not un-cool to wear PPE.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I never used to wear PPE, other than safety goggles on occasion. Now I wear chaps and a helmet with the screen face shield. No more fogged up safety glasses. My only complaint about the helmet is when felling trees it wants to fall off my head when I'm looking up.


They are easy to make stay on your head even when tipping your head down, just need to adjust it a bit. If you can't adjust it you should get another helmet. Properly fitted/fitting PPE is a must or its a waste of time and may even become an added hazard.
No problem keeping mine on my head unless I run into something because I can't see because of the helmet lol.
Check out the last few seconds of this video and you'll see why I ran, did I need a helmet with a proper assessment, no. When falling any tree that has branches in another tree or the potential to hit other trees falling down I typically do as you can't predict what exactly will happen. The other place its crucial is when cutting trees such as dead ash, I have seen them start to fall and 20-30' down the top break out and come at the faller .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Same. If I find myself getting mad or fatigued I’ll stop.
> 
> To me the most dangerous situations are cutting saplings and/or downed trees with limbs under tension towards the end of the project.


I got wacked in the arm last yr by a sapling, since then I've been trying to find some body armor to wear while cutting lol.
The most dangerous I feel is storm damage, lots of potential for an injury, especially when trees are still connected at the stump. Some are also very hard to read as they have stress fractures you cannot see.
Edit: storm damage is another place I will choose to use less PPE, I like to remove one side of my ear protection to listen for cracking/shifting of trees and branches, it's nice to have a spotter who can keep an eye on things as your cutting also.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Next thing you're gonna say wrap your thumb around the bar too.
> I've been called out for that one many times .


From a guy that cuts in his pajamas!


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> They are easy to make stay on your head even when tipping your head down, just need to adjust it a bit. If you can't adjust it you should get another helmet. Properly fitted/fitting PPE is a must or its a waste of time and may even become an added hazard.
> No problem keeping mine on my head unless I run into something because I can't see because of the helmet lol.
> Check out the last few seconds of this video and you'll see why I ran, did I need a helmet with a proper assessment, no. When falling any tree that has branches in another tree or the potential to hit other trees falling down I typically do as you can't predict what exactly will happen. The other place its crucial is when cutting trees such as dead ash, I have seen them start to fall and 20-30' down the top break out and come at the faller .




I have a Husqvarna Technical helmet. If I wear it with no sock hat on when it's cold, my bald head gets cold but it stays put. LOL. I should have mentioned that part. When I try to keep my head warm, it wants to fall off, no matter how tight I adjust it. 

I think I'm going to try a bandana. See if that offers some insulation, while allowing the helmet to stay on.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I have a Husqvarna Technical helmet. If I wear it with no sock hat on when it's cold, my bald head gets cold but it stays put. LOL. I should have mentioned that part. When I try to keep my hear warm, it wants to fall off, no matter how tight I adjust it.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a bandana. See if that offers some insulation, while allowing the helmet to stay on.


There are thin hats that I wear under my ski helmet that are a type of fleece(?), they work well under my helmet and keep my bald head warm at the same time. They also have them in full face masks like guys wear snowmobiling, sure the guys in Minnesota could tell you what they are called. I've always called the smaller ones I've worn a toque(spelling). They are very thin, but they breath well(I sweat a lot) and they block the wind. If you helmet won't stay on well when you look up because of your hat its not giving you as much protection as it could be, kinda like what Fauci said about masks .


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Safety Equipment: I'm not the biggest fan of PPE, but I do use it more frequently now, and some things I believe are ESSENTAIL.

#1 Eye protection … always … you don't get a second chance.
#2 I always wear a helmet when felling, you just don't always see what can come down from a tree, (or a chain reaction in thick brush). I have had headgear save me from tensioned branches, and had other stuff fall that I was just fortunate missed me.

I always were gloves and ear protection also, and I always wrap my thumb (just natural for me). I also always wear decent boots (sneakers, etc provide no protection and sooner or something will fall on your foot). In addition, I recently bought some chainsaw paints and try to wear them when I plan cutting, but occasionally I don't.

Everyone makes mistakes now and then, and I plan on leaving with all my fingers and toes attached. Try not to gamble too much with your health.


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> Why though? So you find it all uncomfortable? Chaps are hot in the summer yes but maybe to be warm in the winter. Gloves I find add some comfort. Eye wear can mist up, I get that, and helmets can be sweaty, but East defenders are generally comfy. Maybe I'm just not sensitive to a bit of minor discomfort


Don't have a good answer for that.


----------



## sean donato

Off to help the neighbors again.


The 390xp is more or less along for the ride, I dont expect to need it, but you never know.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Off to help the neighbors again.
> View attachment 867048
> 
> The 390xp is more or less along for the ride, I dont expect to need it, but you never know.



Nice Jerry can! I also use those. The good ones are expensive, so I only have two of those.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> From a guy that cuts in his pajamas!


Hey I know many people make cookies in their PJ's .
I just saw a commercial for you'r leaf bagger on YouTube lol.
I sold the JD I had, before the people came I jammed out the yard again . I'll try to get the pins I need for the anti scalp wheels in a bit so I can use the little 2920 to mow if needed. Funny thing about those folks, they told me I could pick up the cash before they even saw it, and they were serious. Their neighbor told them to buy it, he's a small engine mechanic. The guy also does tree work, we talked a good bit when they got here. It's nice meeting good folks .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Re: Safety Equipment: I'm not the biggest fan of PPE, but I do use it more frequently now, and some things I believe are ESSENTAIL.
> 
> #1 Eye protection … always … you don't get a second chance.
> #2 I always wear a helmet when felling, you just don't always see what can come down from a tree, (or a chain reaction in thick brush). I have had headgear save me from tensioned branches, and had other stuff fall that I was just fortunate missed me.
> 
> I always were gloves and ear protection also, and I always wrap my thumb (just natural for me). I also always wear decent boots (sneakers, etc provide no protection and sooner or something will fall on your foot). In addition, I recently bought some chainsaw paints and try to wear them when I plan cutting, but occasionally I don't.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes now and then, and I plan on leaving with all my fingers and toes attached. Try not to gamble too much with your health.


I like my cutting paints a lot, I have two pair, one for winter and one for summer(they feel much like the winter ones . I like to wear them when I know I'll be cutting all day, but for small jobs I just throw my chaps on. One real nice thing about them is they don't catch on everything in the woods, although that's not where I would wear them most times.

You should get a wheelbarrow with two wheels, they don't tip over as often, much safer lol.
Hope you know I'm just playing.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Don't have a good answer for that.


Be careful, there's safety contact tracers out there these days .
Was doing some searches and saw this.
This is and ad from that guy I was talking about. He lives a couple miles from me and used to run his shop out of that location, now he's about 6-7mins away. They will look for rust free vehicles you want if you ask. His parents have some huge 4x4's, they used to run one around when I was a teen with 50's on it .








2002 F-250 FORD SUPER DUTY (RUST FREE) - Parting Out! - auto parts -...


2002 F-250 FORD SUPER DUTY (RUST FREE) - Parting Out! DETAILS 5.4L 4X4 AT Dark Blue Exterior Gray...



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nice Jerry can! I also use those. The good ones are expensive, so I only have two of those.


Buddy just stopped over last week with the back of his suv filled with them(the plastic one). He likes our water here, they are part of his crap hits the fan water storage, primarily for drinking water.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> and there's a safety class you can take, _if you want_.



Unfortunately, good chainsaw safety classes are hard to find for an ‘average’ guy. Everyone is worried about liability. 



muad said:


> My only complaint about the helmet is when felling trees it wants to fall off my head when I'm looking up.


The arborist style helmets hold better (looks like you have that style?). I find that my MSA helmet feels ‘bomb-proof’ once the hearing muffs are in place!

Philbert


----------



## Be Stihl

Philbert said:


> Unfortunately, good chainsaw safety classes are hard to find for an ‘average’ guy. Everyone is worried about liability.
> 
> 
> The arborist style helmets hold better (looks like you have that style?). I find that my MSA helmet feels ‘bomb-proof’ once the hearing muffs are in place!
> 
> Philbert



We have to wear the MSA helmet with earmuffs at work, industrial/manufacturing. I also use the same when I am felling, seems to hold on well. But I have to admit that I don’t have chaps, need them just don’t have any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> I never used to wear PPE, other than safety goggles on occasion. Now I wear chaps and a helmet with the screen face shield. No more fogged up safety glasses. My only complaint about the helmet is when felling trees it wants to fall off my head when I'm looking up.


Was having the same issue, bought one with the attached ear muffs, works good, no more sliding off my sweaty bald head when I look up, or knocked off walking through brush.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> There are thin hats that I wear under my ski helmet that are a type of fleece(?), they work well under my helmet and keep my bald head warm at the same time. They also have them





chipper1 said:


> There are thin hats that I wear under my ski helmet that are a type of fleece(?), they work well under my helmet and keep my bald head warm at the same time. They also have them in full face masks like guys wear snowmobiling, sure the guys in Minnesota could tell you what they are called. I've always called the smaller ones I've worn a toque(spelling). They are very thin, but they breath well(I sweat a lot) and they block the wind. If you helmet won't stay on well when you look up because of your hat its not giving you as much protection as it could be, kinda like what Fauci said about masks .


Are you thinking of a balaclava. Wore them snowmobiling, when I was much younger. Blew a couple of them up, last one was a 1996 artic cat zr. First was a 1974 gpx 433.


----------



## Haywire

Look at that unwrapped thumb! Oh the humanity! Haha


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Look at that unwrapped thumb! Oh the humanity! Haha
> View attachment 867091



Hmmmm. I’ve never seen a wedge in such a small tree.


----------



## mountainguyed67

clint53 said:


> You are running on luck James. It only last so long.
> Take it from a old guy that has been doing it 44 years.
> Wrap that left thumb around the handle. I know to many that have been hit in the face.
> There are 1000's of ways a saw can get you hurt.
> I am not being critical. I don't want to see you or anyone get hurt.
> It is not un-cool to wear PPE.



Very well said.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. I’ve never seen a wedge in such a small tree.


Steep hillside. Keeps the bar from getting pinched on that first buck. Try it sometime.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I keep the helmet on now. A couple years ago I wasn’t wearing the helmet, I’m only felling. Doh! As soon as the tree started to move, something (probably a limb) hit me on top of the head (hard). Much harder and it would have knocked me out. In less than a minute blood was running down my face. Don’t wait for an experience like that to make you keep your helmet on.


----------



## farmer steve

You'd think for having 20 couple of stitches in his leg and part of his brain removed this guy would wear some PPE. NOPE!! Also hard of hearing from running table saws and rip saws at his job back in the 60's when hearing protection wasn't required. He also didn't want me to noodle that big locust cause the sledge and wedges were faster. 
He will be 90 next June.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Steep hillside. Keeps the bar from getting pinched on that first buck. Try it sometime.


I do that on some logs. Definitely helps.


----------



## MustangMike

A wedge is your friend … prevents a lot of pinches on all sizes of logs. Always like to have them available.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> I do that on some logs. Definitely helps.



My practice when arriving at the job site. Out of truck, scrench back left pocket, wedge front right pocket then I'm ready to procede. If planning to buck, my cut-off (16" piece of pvc pipe) in back right pocket.


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> Don't have a good answer for that.


I'm not surprised ... My phone typing didn't make much sense! Oops.


----------



## James Miller

Just about got the rack we fixed up filled. Mixed bag of hard woods.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Buddy just stopped over last week with the back of his suv filled with them(the plastic one). He likes our water here, they are part of his crap hits the fan water storage, primarily for drinking water.



I have two of the water Jerry cans, they're like a tan plastic color. I bought those at one of the surplus stores, and use them for the same thing.


----------



## clint53

Be Stihl said:


> We have to wear the MSA helmet with earmuffs at work, industrial/manufacturing. I also use the same when I am felling, seems to hold on well. But I have to admit that I don’t have chaps, need them just don’t have any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is how close my 462 came to my leg today.
Get you some bro.
They will keep your pants cleaner and your legs warmer in the winter.
Once those gas fumes get in them insects run away.


----------



## LondonNeil

Haywire said:


> Look at that unwrapped thumb! Oh the humanity! Haha
> View attachment 867091


Why are you stood like that? Is there a reason, uneven ground or something? It's not comfortable surely, holding all the weight of the saw out in front of you so much I mean. Why not turn sideways more? Bar out to the left of you instead of in front of you, I think your back will thank you.


----------



## cornfused

muad said:


> I have a Husqvarna Technical helmet. If I wear it with no sock hat on when it's cold, my bald head gets cold but it stays put. LOL. I should have mentioned that part. When I try to keep my head warm, it wants to fall off, no matter how tight I adjust it.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a bandana. See if that offers some insulation, while allowing the helmet to stay on.


Go to any good industrial safety store (or maybe Flea Bay). They should have insulated liners that are made to mount right in the suspension of the helmet. They work well and alow the suspension to work as designed.


----------



## muad

cornfused said:


> Go to any good industrial safety store (or maybe Flea Bay). They should have insulated liners that are made to mount right in the suspension of the helmet. They work well and alow the suspension to work as designed.



Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## djg james

Well my scrounging truck (only) has developed a problem. I have a 2008 Dodge Ram 1/2 Ton 2WD. Nothing special. I thought the shocks were shot because I kept hearing a clunk every time I went over a bump. I checked under it today and found the cross member of the frame in the rear had rusted through. This 'H' shaped piece of channel runs side to side and is welded to the main side pieces of the frame. It holds the spare tire assembly and more importantly, a shock mounting bracket is welded to it.
I'll be dropping by the local mechanic and a body shop tomorrow to see what my options are. Anyone brief me on what to expect so I don't drop dead from $hock?


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Nice Jerry can! I also use those. The good ones are expensive, so I only have two of those.


I wish I had more of them. My only issue is keeping track of the spout that clips on it. I have a few old steel gas cans that my pop gave me years ago. Hate these new cans.


----------



## JustJeff

I wear a welders hat under my hard hat/visor. Soaks up sweat in the summer. Helps insulate when it's cooler. I don't generally cut in the winter though.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> balaclava


I looked that up, some of those would work for very cold weather, but I'd be sweating bad wearing that unless I was riding a sled or sitting still.
The material on many of those is what I'm talking about, but just as a shorter hat not the whole head being covered.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> You'd think for having 20 couple of stitches in his leg and part of his brain removed this guy would wear some PPE. NOPE!! Also hard of hearing from running table saws and rip saws at his job back in the 60's when hearing protection wasn't required. He also didn't want me to noodle that big locust cause the sledge and wedges were faster.
> He will be 90 next June. View attachment 867102


I bet his son is just as stubborn .
That's some nice snob wood there .


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> I wear a welders hat under my hard hat/visor. Soaks up sweat in the summer. Helps insulate when it's cooler. I don't generally cut in the winter though.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That's a great idea.


----------



## MustangMike

Had to drop a leaning, decayed, Black Cherry near the end of my Brother's driveway today.

It was a good opportunity to give him his new MOFO 462! He loved it, and it did all of the "non limbing" work.

Had to remove 3 Red Maples to give the Cherry a clear path to fall.

There are "before" and "after" pics.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> My practice when arriving at the job site. Out of truck, scrench back left pocket, wedge front right pocket then I'm ready to procede. If planning to buck, my cut-off (16" piece of pvc pipe) in back right pocket.



My chaps have a place for chainsaw tool, with a snap flap over it. Also has a place for two wedges.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> I have two of the water Jerry cans, they're like a tan plastic color. I bought those at one of the surplus stores, and use them for the same thing.



What did you clean them with when you first got them? Soldiers have been known to use them as a urinal.


----------



## mountainguyed67

clint53 said:


> Get you some bro.
> They will keep your pants cleaner and your legs warmer in the winter.



^This. My pants get filthy without chaps.


----------



## clint53

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^This. My pants get filthy without chaps.


Keeps the saw dust out of my low top boots also.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> What did you clean them with when you first got them? Soldiers have been known to use them as a urinal.



I used a little bleach. Heck, a little piss won't hurt ya. Look at bear gryls, dude drinks his own pee all the time.


----------



## muad

Chaps also work great with shorts in the summer


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> Well my scrounging truck (only) has developed a problem. I have a 2008 Dodge Ram 1/2 Ton 2WD. Nothing special. I thought the shocks were shot because I kept hearing a clunk every time I went over a bump. I checked under it today and found the cross member of the frame in the rear had rusted through. This 'H' shaped piece of channel runs side to side and is welded to the main side pieces of the frame. It holds the spare tire assembly and more importantly, a shock mounting bracket is welded to it.
> I'll be dropping by the local mechanic and a body shop tomorrow to see what my options are. Anyone brief me on what to expect so I don't drop dead from $hock?



Shouldn’t be that bad of a fix. Probably clean the rust/paint overlap a piece of flat steel and have it welded in place. Could be more involved if the bracket that holds the shock is rusted out, but if it’s just the cross member you may get away with a couple hours labor for a fabricator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

mountainguyed67 said:


> My chaps have a place for chainsaw tool, with a snap flap over it. Also has a place for two wedges.



What brand, I guess I have to have a set. Can’t be getting my leg cut off just trying to heat the home for a family, not very productive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

muad said:


> I used a little bleach. Heck, a little piss won't hurt ya. Look at bear gryls, dude drinks his own pee all the time.



“His own”
Key words there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Hate to say it, but they used to do that on all the ships that used to cross the ocean, no way they could carry enough clean water!


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> Shouldn’t be that bad of a fix. Probably clean the rust/paint overlap a piece of flat steel and have it welded in place. Could be more involved if the bracket that holds the shock is rusted out, but if it’s just the cross member you may get away with a couple hours labor for a fabricator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got back from getting an estimate. What you described is what I would do. I can put the spare tire in the bed. Went to a mechanic and he couldn't do it so I went to a local body shop. All four points of attachment of this cross member have some rot so he said if he could order the whole thing. Said it wouldn't be cheap.
He suppose to call me with an estimate. I'll try a couple more body shops and if need be a machine shop that's done some welding for me before.


----------



## svk

I try to limit my cutting to -10f or warmer. Saws are REAL stiff if left outside at that temp.

I usually cut with my helmet and no liner. As soon as I’m done cutting and shift to a beanie or stocking cap which wicks away any sweat from my head. A lot of my winter cutting is a tree at a time then more time loading into truck or snowmobile and hauling/splitting/stacking near boiler.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Pulling box o


djg james said:


> Just got back from getting an estimate. What you described is what I would do. I can put the spare tire in the bed. Went to a mechanic and he couldn't do it so I went to a local body shop. All four points of attachment of this cross member have some rot so he said if he could order the whole thing. Said it wouldn't be cheap.
> He suppose to call me with an estimate. I'll try a couple more body shops and if need be a machine shop that's done some welding for me before.


Can you save money by removing box yourself. Not that hard to do on my GMC, have done it several times to replace brake lines, fuel lines, and rustproofing. Did it myself using loader, 4 guys can lift that box off.


----------



## muad

Be Stihl said:


> What brand, I guess I have to have a set. Can’t be getting my leg cut off just trying to heat the home for a family, not very productive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got the Labonville wraps, love them. Made in the USA


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Hate to say it, but they used to do that on all the ships that used to cross the ocean, no way they could carry enough clean water!


Didn't it rain at sea back then,?


----------



## BlackCoffin

Future firewood prospects. Some milling also.


----------



## djg james

Duce said:


> Pulling box o
> 
> Can you save money by removing box yourself. Not that hard to do on my GMC, have done it several times to replace brake lines, fuel lines, and rustproofing. Did it myself using loader, 4 guys can lift that box off.


If you're talking about the bed of the truck, that's not where the cost is an issue. The guy is trying to find the part (new cross member) to weld on.


----------



## turnkey4099

Be Stihl said:


> “His own”
> Key words there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Urine is normally pretty sterile. It is even recommended to piss on a wound lacking anything else to clean it..


----------



## James Miller

LondonNeil said:


> I'm not surprised ... My phone typing didn't make much sense! Oops.


 It made sense to me. I just didn't have a good answer. I've never been big on safety gear. Although as I get older I catch my self wearing more in different areas. Been knocked out a few times in quad and dirt bike crashes back in the day. Now I don't leave home without my heavy leather icon jacket or helmet to go out on the street bike. I just don't think about it when I pick up a saw. If I had it I would probably atleast wear the chaps considering how much time I spend cutting with no one even remotely close by.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> I bet his son is just as stubborn .
> That's some nice snob wood there .


He can be...


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> He can be...


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Made in the USA


----------



## Haywire

Labonville chap inserts are the way to go. Snap right into your Carhartts/ jeans. No straps/buckles to get snagged on anything.  









Labonville Snap-on Chap Inserts - 32" Length - #SP500KPR


Snap-on safety pads go inside your pants, not on the outside Worn in place of regular saw chaps 6-ply Kevlar and polyester blend Proven design, more than 30 years old Here in the Pacific Northwest, there are still many loggers and tree workers that prefer to wear their own pair of Carhartt work...




www.westechrigging.com


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Labonville chap inserts are the way to go. Snap right into your Carhartts/ jeans. No straps/buckles to get snagged on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labonville Snap-on Chap Inserts - 32" Length - #SP500KPR
> 
> 
> Snap-on safety pads go inside your pants, not on the outside Worn in place of regular saw chaps 6-ply Kevlar and polyester blend Proven design, more than 30 years old Here in the Pacific Northwest, there are still many loggers and tree workers that prefer to wear their own pair of Carhartt work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westechrigging.com



Interesting. Do ya need to run a larger size of jeans for these to fit into? Or, am I just a fatty. LOL


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> Interesting. Do ya need to run a larger size of jeans for these to fit into? Or, am I just a fatty. LOL


Haha, nah. Maybe if you wear emo skinny jeans or something, but you don't seen the type. lol
I use them in Carhartt double fronts in my regular size. Just have to install two snaps in each leg.


----------



## Be Stihl

Thanks for the info on the chap inserts guys! A great Christmas item


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Thanks for the info on the chap inserts guys! A great Christmas item
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you need my address .
I've considered getting some of them, they would be nice. With a pair of chaps and two pairs of cutting pants that might be considered a case of CAD(chap acquisition disorder) lol.


----------



## chipper1

@H-Ranch storm front heading your way.
Looks like it already hit @Duce.
Better get the wheelbarrow put inside .
I managed to get everything picked up and tarped and covered here before it rained earlier, doesn't always work that way for me.


----------



## MustangMike

The last few times cutting trees down I've been wearing my Woodland Pro Arborist Chainsaw paints. They can get a little warm in the front, but they are comfortable and don't get hung up on things like chaps do. These cost more than the other ones, but I figured if I was going to get them, I better get something I would wear!

If it is warm I change into them in my garage, if it is cool I just put them on over my jeans.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> @H-Ranch storm front heading your way.
> Looks like it already hit @Duce.
> Better get the wheelbarrow put inside .
> I managed to get everything picked up and tarped and covered here before it rained earlier, doesn't always work that way for me.
> View attachment 867342



Rolled over the Z-Bridge about an hour ago, the old International was rockin' dude!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> @H-Ranch storm front heading your way.
> Looks like it already hit @Duce.
> Better get the wheelbarrow put inside .





Lionsfan said:


> Rolled over the Z-Bridge about an hour ago, the old International was rockin' dude!


I must have caught the first wave taking the garbage out as it was just a light sprinkle. Went to bed and slept through anything after that so I guess I'll have to go find the wheelbarrow to know how bad it was.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Judging how bad the storm was by how far the wheel barrow went...


----------



## svk

We had 65 on Sunday. Now we have winter again.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

turnkey4099 said:


> Urine is normally pretty sterile. It is even recommended to piss on a wound lacking anything else to clean it..


So, who wants me to


chipper1 said:


> @H-Ranch storm front heading your way.
> Looks like it already hit @Duce.
> Better get the wheelbarrow put inside .
> I managed to get everything picked up and tarped and covered here before it rained earlier, doesn't always work that way for me.
> View attachment 867342


Heavy rain, high wind, no lightning and power stayed on. All good.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> We had 65 on Sunday. Now we have winter again.
> 
> View attachment 867394
> View attachment 867395



I have two projects to finish up, then I'm ready for winter. 

#1 is get the electric hooked up in the barn; already have the wire trenched in, just need to hook it up. 

#2 is get some replacement parts for my HearthStone stove. The secondary air inlet pipe for the secondary combustion system is junk. Called two local dealers, and no one called me back (closed from COVID??). Online they want over $200 for a 23 3/4" long pipe that has an OD of 1 5/16" and ID of 1", with like 5-6 small holes drilled in it. Anyone know how well schedule 40 steel pipe holds up to heat? I'm tempted to make my own part... 

It's usable right now, but I'd like to get the secondary working good for longer burn times.


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> If I had it I would probably atleast wear the chaps considering how much time I spend cutting with no one even remotely close by.





Haywire said:


> Labonville chap inserts are the way to go. Snap right into your Carhartts/ jeans.


You can buy basic chainsaw chaps for under $50. Better ones $100+
An advantage of chaps, over pants, etc., is that you can keep them with your equipment; put them on and take them off if not cutting all day, taking breaks, etc.; can let a family member use them if they are using your saw; etc.

Menard's - Forester


https://www.menards.com/main/tools/workwear-safety-gear/high-visibility-safety-apparel/forester-trade-apron-style-chainsaw-chaps/chap437-o/p-1444423359609-c-13853.htm?tid=3919240877367508465&ipos=1



Archer Plus eBay








CHAINSAW SAFETY CHAPS (BEST!) MFG BY LARGEST PRODUCER OF CHAPS IN NORTH AMERICA! | eBay


Waist belt can be folded over for shorter leg lengths. The PVC-coated polyester shell is water-resistant and resists snagging in under-brush. Protective material consists of a five layer pad including high tenacity polyester/polypropylene blended fabric.



www.ebay.com





Amazon Cold Creek (click link)





Amazon.com: Cold Creek Loggers Chainsaw Apron Safety Chaps with Pocket (37" Green) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Cold Creek Loggers Chainsaw Apron Safety Chaps with Pocket (37" Green) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Philbert


----------



## abbott295

I bought a pair of chaps this summer to use weedeating rocky ground while wearing shorts. Helped a lot. I would consider using them with long pants also; cushions the rocks hitting the legs. 
Haven’t had a chance to use them with a chainsaw yet.


----------



## H-Ranch

Duce said:


> Heavy rain, high wind, no lightning and power stayed on. All good.


These guys said the heavy stuff wouldn't be coming down for quite a while...


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> You can buy basic chainsaw chaps for under $50. Better ones $100+
> An advantage of chaps, over pants, etc., is that you can keep them with your equipment; put them on and take them off if not cutting all day, taking breaks, etc.; can let a family member use them if they are using your saw; etc.
> 
> Menard's - Forester
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools/workwear-safety-gear/high-visibility-safety-apparel/forester-trade-apron-style-chainsaw-chaps/chap437-o/p-1444423359609-c-13853.htm?tid=3919240877367508465&ipos=1
> 
> 
> 
> Archer Plus eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAINSAW SAFETY CHAPS (BEST!) MFG BY LARGEST PRODUCER OF CHAPS IN NORTH AMERICA! | eBay
> 
> 
> Waist belt can be folded over for shorter leg lengths. The PVC-coated polyester shell is water-resistant and resists snagging in under-brush. Protective material consists of a five layer pad including high tenacity polyester/polypropylene blended fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Cold Creek (click link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Cold Creek Loggers Chainsaw Apron Safety Chaps with Pocket (37" Green) : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Cold Creek Loggers Chainsaw Apron Safety Chaps with Pocket (37" Green) : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert




The inserts snap into your regular work pants that you're already wearing. 2 snaps, easy peasy Japanesey!


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> The inserts snap into your regular work pants that you're already wearing. 2 snaps, easy peasy Japanesey!


If they work for you, that's fine. But chaps work with any pair of pants. Those pads are designed to work with special pants that have sleeves / pockets to hold the inserts in place.
Those inserts are not UL certified to meet the ANSI standard for protection, and not approved by OSHA (just called to double check).
So, again, personal choices. For the same $50, I would prefer a pair of chaps (although, I use better ones), and if you are subject to OSHA requirements, these will not meet them.

_"These pads are made in the U.S.A., and are intended for use with Labonville's own WN600P or SN650P work pants. But out here, the truth is many of our customers modify their existing pants to work with these pads. While this is not recommended by Labonville, they are aware of it and advise customers to proceed at their own risk."

"Q: Do these inserts meet ASTM F1897 or USFS 6170-4F secifications?
A: They do not, but we offer regular outside-the-pant chaps that do."_


Philbert


----------



## Haywire

*Thank you, Veterans 

*


----------



## svk

Hey @James Miller no rush but did you ever make headway on those sprockets I sent you?


----------



## LondonNeil

Muad, you could use black iron pipe but it will burn away. It will do a season or maybe 2. To last, you need stainless.


----------



## H-Ranch

More "yellow oak" for ya' @chipper1 . Had to add a couple of not highly valuable English walnut pieces I noodled the other day in the second load.


----------



## muad

The "secondary air inlet pipe" for my old hearthstone H1 stove failed, they wanted $200+ for one from the dealers/online. My buddy whipped one up in 12 minutes. LOL!


----------



## James Miller

svk said:


> Hey @James Miller no rush but did you ever make headway on those sprockets I sent you?


3 of them are done. After reading post I remembered they've been sitting on the table in my sun room for awhile. I forgot them I'm sorry. I'll get them in the mail by friday and send the one homelite410 did for me so you have 4.


----------



## svk

James Miller said:


> 3 of them are done. After reading post I remembered they've been sitting on the table in my sun room for awhile. I forgot them I'm sorry. I'll get them in the mail by friday and send the one homelite410 did for me so you have 4.


Cool, no rush at all. Be sure to save a couple for yourself too.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Rolled over the Z-Bridge about an hour ago, the old International was rockin' dude!


I can imagine lol.
Here we are just into the river valley so most the wind goes over us when the winds are out of the SW as this storm was.
We got a lot of rain quick, but it didn't add up to much since it was over such a short time, I did enjoy the lightening show  . No rain in the forecast until Sunday now.


woodchip rookie said:


> Judging how bad the storm was by how far the wheel barrow went...





H-Ranch said:


> I must have caught the first wave taking the garbage out as it was just a light sprinkle. Went to bed and slept through anything after that so I guess I'll have to go find the wheelbarrow to know how bad it was.


We got rained on while getting a cord ready to deliver, glad I had just covered it up because it got pretty dark. It was just one little popup shower out way in front of the main line and it was gone in about 10-15 min.
This is the last load out of what was the big split pile. Wood comes and wood goes .




Been splitting the pile out back, lots of uglies and some shorts that the kids brought in for me, they are what we've been burning the yesterday and today.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> More "yellow oak" for ya' @chipper1 . Had to add a couple of not highly valuable English walnut pieces I noodled the other day in the second load.
> View attachment 867530
> View attachment 867531


Yellow oak  .
So you found the wheelbarrow .


----------



## farmer steve

My buddy scrounged this up for me yesterday. Fired on a couple of pulls with mix down the carb. It was owned by the city of Baltimore so I'm sure it has a rough life.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> My buddy scrounged this up for me yesterday. Fired on a couple of pulls with mix down the carb. It was owned by the city of Baltimore so I'm sure it has a rough life.
> View attachment 867662
> View attachment 867663


What a brute!


----------



## chipper1

@dancan .


----------



## pdelosh

Some what I believe is Mulberry I picked up at the town compost site last night. Many more loads there to buck up, but it closes before I get off work.


----------



## kyle1!

I don't think that is mulberry. The bark doesn't look right. Might be oak instead


----------



## bigshow

Upgraded the #3000 single axle to a #7000 tandem. Brakes on both axles will be nice. 6'6"x16'.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> My buddy scrounged this up for me yesterday. Fired on a couple of pulls with mix down the carb. It was owned by the city of Baltimore so I'm sure it has a rough life.
> View attachment 867662
> View attachment 867663


Nice saw!!


----------



## svk

Found the deer I hit on Saturday thanks to the ravens. Glad to see it died quickly (good lung shot) and unfortunately it somehow didn’t leave a blood trail for the last 150 yards and to complicate things it did a 90 degree turn and died in a depression in the terrain so would have been very difficult to see till the wolves dragged it out in the open. 

I used my tag on it so I can legally possess the antlers. I already have venison in the freezer from the deer I hit with the truck and got a salvage permit from the warden. So hunting is over for me. Although I heard a few coyotes have moved in the area near my house so I’ll go after those once the deer hunters are out of the woods.


----------



## muad

First fire of the season. I think the secondary combustion system is working again thanks to my bro making the new inlet pipe. 

The back plate is warped, so I'll probably have to buy that. One price was like $300 online. Hard to spend that much, maybe I should just buy a new stove next year? Decisions...


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Found the deer I hit on Saturday thanks to the ravens. Glad to see it died quickly (good lung shot) and unfortunately it somehow didn’t leave a blood trail for the last 150 yards and to complicate things it did a 90 degree turn and died in a depression in the terrain so would have been very difficult to see till the wolves dragged it out in the open.
> 
> I used my tag on it so I can legally possess the antlers. I already have venison in the freezer from the deer I hit with the truck and got a salvage permit from the warden. So hunting is over for me. Although I heard a few coyotes have moved in the area near my house so I’ll go after those once the deer hunters are out of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 867723
> View attachment 867724


Wolves and yotes? Surprised there's any deer left!


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Found the deer I hit on Saturday thanks to the ravens. Glad to see it died quickly (good lung shot) and unfortunately it somehow didn’t leave a blood trail for the last 150 yards and to complicate things it did a 90 degree turn and died in a depression in the terrain so would have been very difficult to see till the wolves dragged it out in the open.
> 
> I used my tag on it so I can legally possess the antlers. I already have venison in the freezer from the deer I hit with the truck and got a salvage permit from the warden. So hunting is over for me. Although I heard a few coyotes have moved in the area near my house so I’ll go after those once the deer hunters are out of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 867723
> View attachment 867724


You crazy Minnesotans using your vehicles to hunt with! Isn't it cheaper just to shoot em? Haha


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Wolves and yotes? Surprised there's any deer left!


Wolves and yotes are mutually exclusive up here. Wolves will drive out and/or kill yotes. Yotes backfill the areas that don’t have wolves. I believe if the coyotes are able to multiply they’ll hold a small territory against solo wolves but if a pack comes in they’ll move out. 

We are overrun with wolves. I hadn’t seen a buck during deer season in two years prior to seeing this one. They wipe out almost all of our young of the year deer.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> You crazy Minnesotans using your vehicles to hunt with! Isn't it cheaper just to shoot em? Haha


If you have a steel bumper it’s cheaper to hit them. Especially with the cost of ammo these days. LOL!!


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Wolves and yotes are mutually exclusive up here. Wolves will drive out and/or kill yotes. Yotes backfill the areas that don’t have wolves. I believe if the coyotes are able to multiply they’ll hold a small territory against solo wolves but if a pack comes in they’ll move out.
> 
> We are overrun with wolves. I hadn’t seen a buck during deer season in two years prior to seeing this one. They wipe out almost all of our young of the year deer.



Same thing with coyotes and red fox. Red fox get pushed off there preferred terrain by coyotes and take up residence wherever they can find food and stay out of harms way. We do get an occasional wolf sighting in my area as they will cross the ice at the Straits of Mackinaw. They never seem to stick around very long however.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Same thing with coyotes and red fox. Red fox get pushed off there preferred terrain by coyotes and take up residence wherever they can find food and stay out of harms way. We do get an occasional wolf sighting in my area as they will cross the ice at the Straits of Mackinaw. They never seem to stick around very long however.


And red fox vs greys. Two years ago we had three grey foxes then a breeding pair of reds came in, now no more greys.

I felt safer with the greys around as they co-habitated with my neighbors cats. I think a red would kill a cat if it caught it.


----------



## pdelosh

kyle1! said:


> I don't think that is mulberry. The bark doesn't look right. Might be oak instead


Maybe Sassafras I'm thinking?


----------



## MustangMike

Nice deer Steve, sorry you did not find it sooner.

The first deer I got with the bow (would have been a nice 8 pt but one antler was broken) did something like that. Went slightly down hill for 150 yds into a swamp, and the blood trail stopped right when he got to a small stream. To make matters worse, it started to drizzle right after I shot him, it was about to get dark, and Maple leaves with red spots were all over the place (I had to pick them up and see if the red smeared!). Trust me, I was right on the edge of panic!

After checking across the stream numerous times I started a perimeter search and found him about 60 yards to the left still on the same side of the stream. He had piled up in the brush and was almost impossible to find!

He was a real big bodied deer, and I was glad I found him! Luckily my Cousin found me right after I found the deer, and helped me drag it uphill a bit. Then my Uncle came with the tractor, cut through a barbed wire fence, to come over and help us get it back to the farm!

That deer went home on top of my 1980 Pinto Station Wagon!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> @dancan .


Right back at ya'. Come on over and get you some of this black locust they have posted for free.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've not had much to contribute recently.... Been away for a week.... Been busy despite UK in lockdown again (I work from home ok so still busy). I am slowly splitting the oak pile. I love oak, always splits nicely. I am mainly using a True Temper Jersey I got from Joe and finally hung on a28" handle. 3.5lb head, it is easy to swing and rattles through the wood. I spend 3/4 of my time picking up splits be and stacking.... Longer when I have a stack collapse like yesterday!


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> I've not had much to contribute recently.... Been away for a week.... Been busy despite UK in lockdown again (I work from home ok so still busy). I am slowly splitting the oak pile. I love oak, always splits nicely. I am mainly using a True Temper Jersey I got from Joe and finally hung on a28" handle. 3.5lb head, it is easy to swing and rattles through the wood. I spend 3/4 of my time picking up splits be and stacking.... Longer when I have a stack collapse like yesterday!



I'm in the market for a decent ace or two. I have fiskars, but I want some old school ones. 

Watching Bucking Billy's videos and his axe restoring, isn't helping those wants. LOL.


----------



## djg james

pdelosh said:


> Some what I believe is Mulberry I picked up at the town compost site last night. Many more loads there to buck up, but it closes before I get off work.
> View attachment 867702


Agreed, doesn't look like Mulberry, not yellow enough. Bark peeling looks like Sassafras. Does it have a pleasant smell? Is it fairly light? If not, the Red Elm?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Found the deer I hit on Saturday thanks to the ravens. Glad to see it died quickly (good lung shot) and unfortunately it somehow didn’t leave a blood trail for the last 150 yards and to complicate things it did a 90 degree turn and died in a depression in the terrain so would have been very difficult to see till the wolves dragged it out in the open.
> 
> I used my tag on it so I can legally possess the antlers. I already have venison in the freezer from the deer I hit with the truck and got a salvage permit from the warden. So hunting is over for me. Although I heard a few coyotes have moved in the area near my house so I’ll go after those once the deer hunters are out of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 867723
> View attachment 867724


Too late to salvage the meat? My Brother recently shot one which left no blood trail. Never found it.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Right back at ya'. Come on over and get you some of this black locust they have posted for free.
> View attachment 867780


Pic isn't great, but that looks like Hickory to me.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Pic isn't great, but that looks like Hickory to me.


Agreed on pic - I was thinking maple but whatever it is it sure doesn't look like black locust.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Too late to salvage the meat? My Brother recently shot one which left no blood trail. Never found it.


Yeah it was 65 the first two days. 3/4 of the deer had been eaten and the rest was stinky.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Agreed on pic - I was thinking maple but whatever it is it sure doesn't look like black locust.


I was thinking honey locust. Not black


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> First fire of the season. I think the secondary combustion system is working again thanks to my bro making the new inlet pipe.
> 
> The back plate is warped, so I'll probably have to buy that. One price was like $300 online. Hard to spend that much, maybe I should just buy a new stove next year? Decisions...
> 
> View attachment 867726


Bonus extra parts lol.
That's a nice looking stove.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Sassafras


My guess also.


farmer steve said:


> I was thinking honey locust. Not black


Same, not black locust.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

djg james said:


> Too late to salvage the meat? My Brother recently shot one which left no blood trail. Never found it.


Need to find a person with a deer tracking beagle. My son has used one several times, guy charges $50 to find it. Son, says he sets beagle down and off he goes, starts howling when he finds it.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Agreed on pic - I was thinking maple but whatever it is it sure doesn't look like black locust.


All the clues were in your post .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Bonus extra parts lol.
> That's a nice looking stove.



Thanks. It heats really well. That's all we use to heat the place. Well, that and a small EdenPure or whatever heater upstairs to help when it's really cold (sub zero F)


----------



## turnkey4099

Old age ain't fun but this is getting tiresome. 2 years ago, arthritis in L4/5, cured with spinal surgery - no afteraffects or restrictions.

Then the kidneyu failure last spring (allergic reaction to a Sulfa drug for an infection). Took 2 months before I couild even start a saw again.

Doc appointment yesterday. Pain in both thighs when I first get up in mornings and off and on all day. Bad. diagnosis "pinched nerve in lower spine" - appointment for an MRI again then referral to neurosurgeon.

Beginning to look like it's time to hang up the saws.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Not firewood, but I scrounged this up. Waiting for new bearings.


----------



## Philbert

Neighbor is having a very large ‘hackberry’ tree removed. They have been concerned about it for some time. Said he saw ‘steam’ rising out of it when the weather turned cold. City says this means rot. 

Anybody heard something like this?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> Old age ain't fun but this is getting tiresome. 2 years ago, arthritis in L4/5, cured with spinal surgery - no afteraffects or restrictions.
> 
> Then the kidneyu failure last spring (allergic reaction to a Sulfa drug for an infection). Took 2 months before I couild even start a saw again.
> 
> Doc appointment yesterday. Pain in both thighs when I first get up in mornings and off and on all day. Bad. diagnosis "pinched nerve in lower spine" - appointment for an MRI again then referral to neurosurgeon.
> 
> Beginning to look like it's time to hang up the saws.



Don't overlook PT (no matter what they say). Two years ago they wanted to remove a disc from me, I told them no. I do my exercises every morning, and then I do whatever I want. Won't say nothing ever bothers me, but I don't have to stop doing what I'm doing! I run saws, split wood, lift logs, lift rounds, etc. I usually try to limit it to a few hours a day, if I push too hard I'll know it.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Neighbor is having a very large ‘hackberry’ tree removed. They have been concerned about it for some time. Said he saw ‘steam’ rising out of it when the weather turned cold. City says this means rot.
> 
> Anybody heard something like this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


No, but maybe a squirrel peed in there  .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Philbert said:


> Neighbor is having a very large ‘hackberry’ tree removed. They have been concerned about it for some time. Said he saw ‘steam’ rising out of it when the weather turned cold. City says this means rot.
> 
> Anybody heard something like this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Was it wet, cold out, full sun, steam rising off of tree. My garage has looked like that several times, wife and neighbor asked if it was on fire.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Old age ain't fun but this is getting tiresome. 2 years ago, arthritis in L4/5, cured with spinal surgery - no afteraffects or restrictions.
> 
> Then the kidneyu failure last spring (allergic reaction to a Sulfa drug for an infection). Took 2 months before I couild even start a saw again.
> 
> Doc appointment yesterday. Pain in both thighs when I first get up in mornings and off and on all day. Bad. diagnosis "pinched nerve in lower spine" - appointment for an MRI again then referral to neurosurgeon.
> 
> Beginning to look like it's time to hang up the saws.


Every dog has his day but even an old dog will play a little bit. Just have to play within your limits and not try to do things you did 5-10 years ago.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

On the wood ID, I just downloaded the Picture This app and tried it on a split from the stack this morning. Said Honey Locust, I agreed and in the stove it went. It would have gone in the stove even if the app said aluminum, lol, but it was neat that it worked. Looking forward to trying it out some more.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> All the clues were in your post .
> View attachment 867899


Well, I wasn't trying to stalk them. LOL. Maybe you could check neighboring addresses for black locust and just go cut the trees down yourself and take whatever you want!


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> Need to find a person with a deer tracking beagle. My son has used one several times, guy charges $50 to find it. Son, says he sets beagle down and off he goes, starts howling when he finds it.


I was thinking about that when I was out there.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Don't overlook PT (no matter what they say). Two years ago they wanted to remove a disc from me, I told them no. I do my exercises every morning, and then I do whatever I want. Won't say nothing ever bothers me, but I don't have to stop doing what I'm doing! I run saws, split wood, lift logs, lift rounds, etc. I usually try to limit it to a few hours a day, if I push too hard I'll know it.



Just finished a month of physical therapy. I'm not doing the exercises as they didn't seem to be accomplishing much...honestly, tho, just too lazy.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well, I wasn't trying to stalk them. LOL. Maybe you could check neighboring addresses for black locust and just go cut the trees down yourself and take whatever you want!


If you put your address in an ad...
Saw a scope on CL yesterday, the guy had his address in the ad. I sent him a message letting him know it's not the best idea, he thanked me, and then deleted it. I try not to give people my address until they are leaving to come here, when people pull down our drive I want to know who it is, it's not a good idea to pull down if I don't know you.
I have so much locust here between what's on our property and the neighbors, it would probably last me 5 yrs burning just that .
I try not to bring any green wood home, would like to reduce the piles to only that which can be split and sold or go right into the woodshed.


----------



## Logger nate

Well got some white stuff yesterday 

Looked little better last weekend ; )

Having chainsaw withdrawals, logger broke down so no cutting yesterday, was too windy anyway. Think something is missing ....

More time for hunting now, getting hard to get around though and supposed to get another 6-8” tonight. Got caught up on “winterizing” stuff so probably head out in a bit to look for a whitetail or cow elk.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> My back was starting to get sore from holding up the thread today. I've been waiting on @Cowboy254 for reinforcement.



Can't go having blokes getting sore backs! Here's a couple o pics. 







Wait, were you expecting *new *pics  ? 

@turnkey4099 , it pains me to say it but many of my PT colleagues just aren't very good. There are some that are, however, and that all depends on their post-grad training. If you PM me your location there's a reasonable chance I can find one near you. The right exercise is specific to the back pain episode - which is why what worked for one guy often won't work for the next - and you need someone who has the training to identify that. In fact, even just based on what you have said, I could hazard a good guess at what exercise will be the one that will help you. If your PT had you doing several exercises, chances are they're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Well got some white stuff yesterday ....More time for hunting now, ..... head out in a bit to look for a whitetail or cow elk.


Some? That's a major snowstorm for the St Louis area. People are having crashes all over the interstate because they're idiots in the way they drive and the weather people are running around with excitement like chickens with their heads cut off.

Always good to be able to get out and hunt.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't go having blokes getting sore backs! Here's a couple o pics.
> 
> Wait, were you expecting *new *pics


Well, you can get away with that a few times, but it always catches up to you. @dancan has not been posting in quite a while about spruce scores from the undisclosed location either.

OK, OK, I'll go out before dinner and get you'se guys a little motivation. Be back shortly...


----------



## Logger nate

Guess I should have came out this morning instead of moving snow, couple deer beds by that group of trees
and deer tracks around base of tree my stand is in


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree H-Ranch, I hope Dan is well and happy. I miss his adventures through the gate.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Well, you can get away with that a few times, but it always catches up to you. @dancan has not been posting in quite a while about spruce scores from the undisclosed location either.
> 
> OK, OK, I'll go out before dinner and get you'se guys a little motivation. Be back shortly...


Sorry, I haven't been following the source of your loads. Bark looks like Bk. Locust, but the wood doesn't seem to be right color. Could be photos or not BL at all. Just curious. Haven't run into any BL in a long while and the loads into the two yards have stopped coming. Oh O! There a local grinding place that make commercial mulch. I hope the tree guy isn't taking everything there now. Don't know if the mulch place charges for dumping or pays for the logs.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Sorry, I haven't been following the source of your loads. Bark looks like Bk. Locust, but the wood doesn't seem to be right color. Could be photos or not BL at all. Just curious. Haven't run into any BL in a long while and the loads into the two yards have stopped coming. Oh O! There a local grinding place that make commercial mulch. I hope the tree guy isn't taking everything there now. Don't know if the mulch place charges for dumping or pays for the logs.


Yep, it sure is black locust. It has a slight yellow tint in person that maybe doesn't show up well in the pics. This is almost the last of the big load earlier this year from my new best friend at the tree service doing work 1/2 mile down the road. 2 dump trailers and a dump truck full - probably 3+ cord in all. Black locust, English walnut, and a little spruce.

Boy, I hope your source hasn't dried up!


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> .....Boy, I hope your source hasn't dried up!


Luckily I don't really need any more right now. I'm two maybe three years ahead. Went a little crazy this Spring with nothing to do. But I was thinking about selling a load or two next year to pay for CAD treatments. So I'll be cutting as long as my 2WD can get in the lots. Later it'll be too muddy.
I haven't talked to the tree guy in a while; he's always so busy. But I think he or a worker has been cutting at each site. So I've been staying away for a while. Unless some Cherry (which I sell, BBQ) or of course Bk Locust comes in.


----------



## muad

The wind snapped a sugar maple in half recently I guess. I took Binford out to tune her up a bit, as I had her a touch lean the last time I was out. Went ahead and fell the main trunk, then bucked her up as I played with the carb settings. Man I can't get over how well that saw runs/cuts. 




Got her dialed in good now, so we'll see how the plug looks after I run a tank or so more through her. The EXL chain is still throwing good chips. Haven't touched her with a file yet. This chain definitely lasts longer than the vanguard I was running previously. I've bucked up Three or four decent hardwoods with it, including a dead ash log (which dry, dead ash seems to be hard in chain). 

Excited to get my new saw, will be here Tuesday.


----------



## cantoo

Went and cut a bunch of maple and ash down at the place that I posted pictures of awhile ago. They had lots a nice hardware there. My buddy and I cut most of the trees down, they did the winching and some trimming then cut up the logs to length. These are some of the saws we didn't use, I like to travel light. I also got picked up at work by the new Sheriff on Friday. He let me off with a warning after I bribed him with candy.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Can't go having blokes getting sore backs! Here's a couple o pics.
> 
> View attachment 868120
> 
> 
> View attachment 868121
> 
> 
> Wait, were you expecting *new *pics  ?
> 
> @turnkey4099 , it pains me to say it but many of my PT colleagues just aren't very good. There are some that are, however, and that all depends on their post-grad training. If you PM me your location there's a reasonable chance I can find one near you. The right exercise is specific to the back pain episode - which is why what worked for one guy often won't work for the next - and you need someone who has the training to identify that. In fact, even just based on what you have said, I could hazard a good guess at what exercise will be the one that will help you. If your PT had you doing several exercises, chances are they're barking up the wrong tree.



Thans, PM sent I hope. First one I have sent since the new format. This version seems to be rather unnecessarily awkward.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Thans, PM sent I hope. First one I have sent since the new format. This version seems to be rather unnecessarily awkward.



Don't seem to have received it. Let me try...


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Craigslist scrounge this morning!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Don't seem to have received it. Let me try...



I got yours and tried to answer. I did not see anyplace for "send" or versions there-of.


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 868346
> Craigslist scrounge this morning!



Clean Ranger. Nice stickers too.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> Clean Ranger. Nice stickers too.


Thanks! It’s a 97 I bought from my uncle. He bought it in 07 with 12,000 miles. Now it’s at 75k.


----------



## Ryan A

I know it’s SUPER early but the wife wanted to get an artificial tree this year and set up early.....That got me interested and the gears turning in my head.

Has anyone here ever set up a Christmas tree roadside lot? Google says there is money to be made. Just curious.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Ryan A said:


> I know it’s SUPER early but the wife wanted to get an artificial tree this year and set up early.....That got me interested and the gears turning in my head.
> 
> Has anyone here ever set up a Christmas tree roadside lot? Google says there is money to be made. Just curious.


Way too early...

Anyway, A guy from work buys a truckload of trees every year. They make a pretty good profit off of it.


----------



## Ryan A

First time ever getting an artificial.

I sell firewood for pure profit, not a ton, but just enough for some extra cash and enjoy the business aspect of it. I scrounge and split by hand. Sell in small quantities in the suburbs and get $90 per 1/3 cord.


----------



## Ryan A

muad said:


> The wind snapped a sugar maple in half recently I guess. I took Binford out to tune her up a bit, as I had her a touch lean the last time I was out. Went ahead and fell the main trunk, then bucked her up as I played with the carb settings. Man I can't get over how well that saw runs/cuts.
> 
> View attachment 868221
> 
> 
> Got her dialed in good now, so we'll see how the plug looks after I run a tank or so more through her. The EXL chain is still throwing good chips. Haven't touched her with a file yet. This chain definitely lasts longer than the vanguard I was running previously. I've bucked up Three or four decent hardwoods with it, including a dead ash log (which dry, dead ash seems to be hard in chain).
> 
> Excited to get my new saw, will be here Tuesday.



Whats the new saw????


----------



## JustJeff

Wicked wind here is laying waste to trees which is usually a scroungers boon for me. Lumbar sacral strain has me off the saws. I have enough wood anyway but free wood.....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> I got yours and tried to answer. I did not see anyplace for "send" or versions there-of.



FYI, Cowboy is the one who recommended the PT guy I went to … many Thanks!!!


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> Whats the new saw????



Rattler ported 254XP


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> I know it’s SUPER early but the wife wanted to get an artificial tree this year and set up early.....That got me interested and the gears turning in my head.
> 
> Has anyone here ever set up a Christmas tree roadside lot? Google says there is money to be made. Just curious.



My Wife is itching to get our stuff up. I said, "It ain't Thanksgiving yet!" LOL. The one local station already switched to the Christmas tunes, so she's in heaven.


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> Wicked wind here is laying waste to trees which is usually a scroungers boon for me. Lumbar sacral strain has me off the saws. I have enough wood anyway but free wood.....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



The wind today was some of the strongest I've seen since 2013. My son and wife we're outside when one of the fronts came through and it was hailing. The boy said he heard two trees fall behind the barn. Looks like I'll have some stuff to play with when the new to me 254 gets here.


----------



## djg james

Yes the wind was wicked yesterday. I had wrestled a semi tarp onto my large wood pile out in the yard the day before, but didn't tie it down because it was getting late. Plus it's a pretty heavy tarp. Wind took it off with no problem. Plus I had a Hoopsi Blue Spruce next to the house die early this Spring and the wind snapped it off half way up. Only a 8" dia. tree so not big and it fell away from the house. I was going to cut it where it broke anyway and leave the rest standing for the birds since it's next to the feeder. Clean up today.


----------



## LondonNeil

We've had another mild and wet wet wet start to autumn, similar to last year. Hopefully it won't carry on all winter like last year did. I feel like I've forgotten what 'normal weather' is. We seem to have extremes of one kind or another a lot these days. Still, the forecast this morning is showing a two week dry spell. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MustangMike

We briefly had tornado warnings here last night, something very rare for this area. No tornados, but the rain was pelting the house.

Not too much tree damage because the storm a couple of months ago when the leaves were still on the trees took down so many trees and branches that all the weak stuff is already down.


----------



## turnkey4099

Finally got a day when I could work on the split/pile. Weather has been really bad for about 2 weeks. Cold, rain, snow and WIND and MORE WIND. I had planned to split some yesterday but the wind was gale force again. Got out this morning and hauled 2 garden trailer full of rounds over to the splitter. It fired right up which was a surprise as it has a habit of needle vavle sticking and flooding. I turn the gas off when I shut dwn but I saw this morning that I had left it on lassdt time I used it.

Leg bothering but as a nuisance level vice "fall on face" pain.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Rattler ported 254XP
> 
> View attachment 868470


Did he port your saw or is this a new saw to the stable?


----------



## svk

Haven't done much wood cutting in a while here other that working at the city park that we have been cleaning up. Have really gotten back into hunting this fall and have my oldest interested in fishing again so we will be hitting the ice as soon as it is safe. Not like I am giving up on saws and wood cutting but after about 6 years of cutting as my primary hobby I am ready to scale it back a bit.

Bought 6 new tip ups yesterday. Going to put a hurtin on the pike population soon.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Rattler ported 254XP
> 
> View attachment 868470



She's coming back closer to home .
Have fun cleaning up the wind damage. Did that one at your buddies come down in that wind?
It was very windy here too, we had two different high wind advisories in the last week.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Wicked wind here is laying waste to trees which is usually a scroungers boon for me. Lumbar sacral strain has me off the saws. I have enough wood anyway but free wood.....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Hope you feel better soon Jeff.
It sure is nice to be ahead .


----------



## chipper1

Sharpened the chain on the 365 the other day.
Still got a few sharpenings left as long as I don't hit anything.
I caught that I missed a spot on the cutter where my finger is, so I touched that one up, I didn't have my filing glasses on .


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> Sharpened the chain on the 365 the other day.
> Still got a few sharpenings left as long as I don't hit anything.
> I caught that I missed a spot on the cutter where my finger is, so I touched that one up, I didn't have my filing glasses on .
> View attachment 868759
> View attachment 868760
> View attachment 868761
> View attachment 868762


Got your monies worth there!


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> Got your monies worth there!


It ain't over til it's over, and I'm pretty frugal .
If you use a progressive raker gauge, they cut very well when they get this short, or maybe a .035-.040 fixed for hardwood.
I'll see if I have enough room on my phone to get a video of it cutting, it does a nice job of self feeding without bogging the saw. It's a stock 365 special and it's running a 24" so tuning the chain is critical to good performance.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> She's coming back closer to home .
> Have fun cleaning up the wind damage. Did that one at your buddies come down in that wind?
> It was very windy here too, we had two different high wind advisories in the last week.



Ha, I asked him about that tree and he hadn't dropped it yet, but make comment that the wind may take it. That was when we were getting the wind. No word from him, so I'm guessing no. 

I'm excited, it's out for delivery!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Ha, I asked him about that tree and he hadn't dropped it yet, but make comment that the wind may take it. That was when we were getting the wind. No word from him, so I'm guessing no.
> 
> I'm excited, it's out for delivery!


Sweet.
Maybe I can give you guys a hand dropping that thing, time for a GTG .


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> after about 6 years of cutting as my primary hobby I am ready to scale it back a bit.



Get out


----------



## panolo

H-Ranch said:


> Agreed on pic - I was thinking maple but whatever it is it sure doesn't look like black locust.


Looks like sugar maple.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Looks like sugar maple.


This was a picture of the tree in the same spot the wood was laying, I goggled the address in the ad.


----------



## panolo

That ain't sugar maple! LOL!


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> That ain't sugar maple! LOL!


Right, like I tell our kids, gotta use your cheats. I use google satellite and street view all the time.


----------



## svk

Well my mom passed away this morning. She had been in assisted living for 4.5 years so needless to say she wasn’t in great health but at the same point she wasn’t ill or anything so her passing came as a surprise to us. I guess she was fine at breakfast time and when they came in before lunch she had passed away suddenly some time in the morning.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm really sorry to read that need Steve. Give your wife and kids a hug, and remember God times.


----------



## H-Ranch

Sorry for your loss, Steve.


----------



## MustangMike

Very sorry to hear Steve, as you know I am very familiar with that feeling.

I hope she had a good long life, and your memories of her keep you strong.

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## panolo

Very sorry to hear Steve. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## chipper1

Sorry about your Mom Steve.
We'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## Cowboy254

Very sorry for your loss, Steve. Sad times.


----------



## farmer steve

Sorry to hear this Steve. Mom's are the best.


----------



## Jere39

Very sorry for your loss @svk - Moms are irreplaceable - Memories are not. Bless your family with a lifetime of memories


----------



## crowbuster

dang. sorry to hear that steve.


----------



## hunter72

Sorry Steve
God Bless You and Yours


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Well my mom passed away this morning. She had been in assisted living for 4.5 years so needless to say she wasn’t in great health but at the same point she wasn’t ill or anything so her passing came as a surprise to us. I guess she was fine at breakfast time and when they came in before lunch she had passed away suddenly some time in the morning.


Really sorry to hear this Steve, will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Decided to throw down on some new scrounge equipment
> 
> View attachment 868928


The yellow pieces look great. *  *


----------



## Lionsfan

Steve, I am sorry for your loss. Although this may sound sort of hollow coming from a man you never have or probably never will meet face to face, nothing could be further from the truth. It proves that despite all the constant gloom and doom and turmoil of a changing, uncertain world, we haven't lost our sense of humanity and compassion towards our fellow man. Once again, sorry for your loss, and may your mother rest in peace.


----------



## Be Stihl

Yes I pray that your family does well with the time of grieving. Hopefully your friends here can give you some much needed hope and happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthunter

⁹


svk said:


> Well my mom passed away this morning. She had been in assisted living for 4.5 years so needless to say she wasn’t in great health but at the same point she wasn’t ill or anything so her passing came as a surprise to us. I guess she was fine at breakfast time and when they came in before lunch she had passed away suddenly some time in the morning.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## muad

Sorry for your loss Steve. Prayers to you and your family. 




chipper1 said:


> Sweet.
> Maybe I can give you guys a hand dropping that thing, time for a GTG .



Might be worth a shot. He's about an hour west/northwest of me. Although, like I told ya, I have a live red oak we can fell at my place  

So, with Brett's help, I got my new to me Rattler 254xp going. Man this thing is stupid clean, and stout! I can't wait to compare it to my Huskihl 254.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well my mom passed away this morning. She had been in assisted living for 4.5 years so needless to say she wasn’t in great health but at the same point she wasn’t ill or anything so her passing came as a surprise to us. I guess she was fine at breakfast time and when they came in before lunch she had passed away suddenly some time in the morning.


It sucks losing a parent. Sorry for your loss man. God bless.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCoffin

More freebies. Maple coming down tomorrow. Owner wants the bases, I get the rest. About a 120’ fir that came down.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Might be worth a shot. He's about an hour west/northwest of me. Although, like I told ya, I have a live red oak we can fell at my place
> 
> So, with Brett's help, I got my new to me Rattler 254xp going. Man this thing is stupid clean, and stout! I can't wait to compare it to my Huskihl 254.
> 
> View attachment 868983


Well I can usually drop 2 or 3 in a day, but nothing more lol.
Awesome, that should be a fun saw, they handle so nice.


----------



## SS396driver

Steve very sorry to hear of your moms passing


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> Might be worth a shot. He's about an hour west/northwest of me. Although, like I told ya, I have a live red oak we can fell at my place
> 
> So, with Brett's help, I got my new to me Rattler 254xp going. Man this thing is stupid clean, and stout! I can't wait to compare it to my Huskihl 254.
> 
> View attachment 868983


Be interesting where the differences lie. I had very little time to run the 572 Kevin did for me until the fall. It's starting to really come alive now. Pretty funny when guys who have never ran a ported saw watch the thing rip through a log.


----------



## sparky4433

svk said:


> Well my mom passed away this morning. She had been in assisted living for 4.5 years so needless to say she wasn’t in great health but at the same point she wasn’t ill or anything so her passing came as a surprise to us. I guess she was fine at breakfast time and when they came in before lunch she had passed away suddenly some time in the morning.


So sorry to hear, thoughts & prayers to u and yours


----------



## MustangMike

Will be going up for opening day tomorrow (it is on Sat). There will be 7 of us this year, including my 35 year old Daughter for the first time. I plan to hunt with her in a 2 person stand.

Last Sat MechanicMatt and I set up this tripod stand in an abandoned Bluestone quarry. That is Matt clearing some shooting lanes with my 261.

I tried to get some pics of the view on the 4wd road down the Mtn, but pics don't do them justice, especially with the small trees in the way. That is part of the Cannonsville Reservoir below, the last one in the NYC system. The aqueduct to the city is about 100 miles, all gravity fed, and it crosses under the Hudson!


----------



## MustangMike

I think my pics show how ridiculous it is that NYS has a 3 pt a side rule up there … with all the brush what are you going to do, say "hold still for a second"!!!

It is different if you are hunting from a blind on a farm, but we are not.

You just have to use your judgement and hope for the best, or you will go home empty!

The points have to be 1" each. Matt took a 6 pt a few years ago, but they inspected and said only 5 were legal points, and they were likely generous with him. It is so easy to get into trouble!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I think my pics show how ridiculous it is that NYS has a 3 pt a side rule up there … with all the brush what are you going to do, say "hold still for a second"!!!
> 
> It is different if you are hunting from a blind on a farm, but we are not.
> 
> You just have to use your judgement and hope for the best, or you will go home empty!
> 
> The points have to be 1" each. Matt took a 6 pt a few years ago, but they inspected and said only 5 were legal points, and they were likely generous with him. It is so easy to get into trouble!


Do you need to get the deer inspected? Or is it just if you get stopped by the warden?


----------



## sean donato

We have a similar rule here in Pa. See lots of deer in the woods, just few I can legally harvest.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I was able to pick it up and move it.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> I was able to pick it up and move it.View attachment 869112


I was gonna say you need a bigger pallet but then I see you would need a bigger tractor.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

This is a first for me!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> I was gonna say you need a bigger pallet but then I see you would need a bigger tractor.


Yeah, it’s a 1025r. Sure saves the back though! A wider single stack is easier to pickup vs a deeper 2 row pallet. I’m gonna build some like 72”x48”x18” racks, That should about max it out with fresh oak or hickory.


----------



## H-Ranch

ElevatorGuy said:


> This is a first for me!View attachment 869115


I found this the other day:

Looks like a walnut got caught in the crotch, the tree grew around it, and I noodled through the center of it.


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> Be interesting where the differences lie. I had very little time to run the 572 Kevin did for me until the fall. It's starting to really come alive now. Pretty funny when guys who have never ran a ported saw watch the thing rip through a log.



I need to get a tack on them. My ear is telling me that the XS (Huskihl) is turning more rpms, but I'm still working on the Rattler's tune. She's still a little fat. 

At some point, I don't know when, I plan to do a video side-by-side with them running the same bar and chain. I actually plan to use a brand new EXL chain with one, do some cuts, then throw the same bar and another new EXL chain on the other and repeat. It's the most apples to apples way to do it I can think of. I've already got a couple trees in the woods that I'm thinking of using for the cookies, or maybe I can wait and use the red Oak that @chipper1 is going to drop for me LOL


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> I need to get a tack on them. My ear is telling me that the XS (Huskihl) is turning more rpms, but I'm still working on the Rattler's tune. She's still a little fat.
> 
> At some point, I don't know when, I plan to do a video side-by-side with them running the same bar and chain. I actually plan to use a brand new EXL chain with one, do some cuts, then throw the same bar and another new EXL chain on the other and repeat. It's the most apples to apples way to do it I can think of. I've already got a couple trees in the woods that I'm thinking of using for the cookies, or maybe I can wait and use the red Oak that @chipper1 is going to drop for me LOL


I’ll travel for red oak!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I think my pics show how ridiculous it is that NYS has a 3 pt a side rule up there … with all the brush what are you going to do, say "hold still for a second"!!!
> 
> It is different if you are hunting from a blind on a farm, but we are not.
> 
> You just have to use your judgement and hope for the best, or you will go home empty!
> 
> The points have to be 1" each. Matt took a 6 pt a few years ago, but they inspected and said only 5 were legal points, and they were likely generous with him. It is so easy to get into trouble!



The king's deer and all....



H-Ranch said:


> I found this the other day:View attachment 869118
> 
> Looks like a walnut got caught in the crotch, the tree grew around it, and I noodled through the center of it.



I had one like that, I have pics somewhere. Was a first for me. Was a black walnut.


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> I’ll travel for red oak!



I haven't had the best luck burning red Oak; then again, I haven't cut up a ton of it either.

A huge one fell at my father-in-law's years back that was dead but pretty dang solid. I cut several pick-up loads, took them home, split them, then stacked it all in the garage thinking I could burn it right away as it was dead standing for several years. That stuff would not burn at all! I think I even tried to burn it the following year and it still would not burn. It would just go out like it was full of moisture. I know the first year you could see the water bubbling out of it when I would throw a chunk on top of some good coals, so I know it had moisture in it. 

I'm excited to cut some and properly season it.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> I haven't had the best luck burning red Oak; then again, I haven't cut up a ton of it either.
> 
> A huge one fell at my father-in-law's years back that was dead but pretty dang solid. I cut several pick-up loads, took them home, split them, then stacked it all in the garage thinking I could burn it right away as it was dead standing for several years. That stuff would not burn at all! I think I even tried to burn it the following year and it still would not burn. It would just go out like it was full of moisture. I know the first year you could see the water bubbling out of it when I would throw a chunk on top of some good coals, so I know it had moisture in it.
> 
> I'm excited to cut some and properly season it.


Red oak as with most oak burns better after 2 or even 3 years in some cases. A moisture meter will help. Red oak is a main hardwood here, All of mine is 2 years+ at this point. Great heat, heavy as hell fresh.


----------



## djg james

ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END??
Went out to the first log yard and the tree guy came by. I asked him about a pile of logs he had stacked. He sad he was getting a bandsaw mill and was saving them. Even the Cherry I had my eye on. He had one pile that he said I could cut on, but he was already working on it to sell as firewood. I didn't want to crowd him so I let that pile alone.
Went to the second (farm) log yard and someone had been cutting and splitting firewood there. A local guy I knew came by in his truck and said he was the one cutting there but he said cut anything I wanted just don't take split wood. Obviously I wasn't going to touch it or any of the bucked wood laying around. He too was selling firewood, so I didn't want to crowd him either. He knows the tree guy better than I, and was even using his equipment to move piles around. Turns out, a neighbor complained to the county and he, the tree guy and the farmer were fined. Mind you this is rural area full of farms. Only one house is remotely near enough to be effected by the burning of brush. So that's why no new wood had been coming into the farm log yard. Turns out some regulation about having a burn pile on agricultural land or something. I'm not real clear on that. The local guy also told me the tree guy sets aside all Cherry for him because he sells BBQ wood too.

So I guess I'm out of the Cherry wood business and maybe my firewood cutting site is gone too. Unless he dumps more than he can use at the first yard. I guess next Spring will tell. Anyone know how I can catch a live Skunk so I can put it in the neighbor's mailbox?


----------



## SS396driver

So far I'm really liking the Hickory that I have burns hot and coals nicely . I scored 10 plus cord of blown downs and 5 of stuff I had to fell . So most of my wood is oak and hickory


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Looks like a walnut got caught in the crotch, . . .


Where would you expect to find the nuts?

Philbert


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END??
> Went out to the first log yard and the tree guy came by. I asked him about a pile of logs he had stacked. He sad he was getting a bandsaw mill and was saving them. Even the Cherry I had my eye on. He had one pile that he said I could cut on, but he was already working on it to sell as firewood. I didn't want to crowd him so I let that pile alone.
> Went to the second (farm) log yard and someone had been cutting and splitting firewood there. A local guy I knew came by in his truck and said he was the one cutting there but he said cut anything I wanted just don't take split wood. Obviously I wasn't going to touch it or any of the bucked wood laying around. He too was selling firewood, so I didn't want to crowd him either. He knows the tree guy better than I, and was even using his equipment to move piles around. Turns out, a neighbor complained to the county and he, the tree guy and the farmer were fined. Mind you this is rural area full of farms. Only one house is remotely near enough to be effected by the burning of brush. So that's why no new wood had been coming into the farm log yard. Turns out some regulation about having a burn pile on agricultural land or something. I'm not real clear on that. The local guy also told me the tree guy sets aside all Cherry for him because he sells BBQ wood too.
> 
> So I guess I'm out of the Cherry wood business and maybe my firewood cutting site is gone too. Unless he dumps more than he can use at the first yard. I guess next Spring will tell. Anyone know how I can catch a live Skunk so I can put it in the neighbor's mailbox?



Sorry to hear about your wood honey hole loss. As for the skunk, my dad feeds them Cheetos. So Maybe see if you can catch one using those as a lure.


----------



## djg james

muad said:


> Sorry to hear about your wood honey hole loss. As for the skunk, my dad feeds them Cheetos. So Maybe see if you can catch one using those as a lure.


Yeh, I'd like to do more, but it would put suspicion onto the tree guy. He's just trying to make a living and he don't need more grief. Really a good guy; fair prices. Even more funny, just down the road from the cattle farmer is a hog farm. Never hear any complaints about them. No disrespect to hog farmers, it's just one smell I can't get use to.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Do you need to get the deer inspected? Or is it just if you get stopped by the warden?



Only inspected if you get stopped, but you have to report every kill, so how do you report it w/o incriminating yourself?

Went out locally with the cross bow today (only second time out this year). Saw a decent size deer, but too far away, but at least I saw something!

Traveling up to the property tomorrow for opening day on Sat. Will be 7 of us, all relatives, which will be a new record high #. Me, my brother and MechanicMatt (all regulars), my 35 year old Daughter (her first time), Matt's oldest daughter, and two Grand Nephews. A lot of sign up there this year, but hunting up there is never easy.

I see far more deer when I hunt down here … but it is not the same adventure, and I'm not allowed to use a rifle here.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Only inspected if you get stopped, but you have to report every kill, so how do you report it w/o incriminating yourself?
> 
> Went out locally with the cross bow today (only second time out this year). Saw a decent size deer, but too far away, but at least I saw something!
> 
> Traveling up to the property tomorrow for opening day on Sat. Will be 7 of us, all relatives, which will be a new record high #. Me, my brother and MechanicMatt (all regulars), my 35 year old Daughter (her first time), Matt's oldest daughter, and two Grand Nephews. A lot of sign up there this year, but hunting up there is never easy.
> 
> I see far more deer when I hunt down here … but it is not the same adventure, and I'm not allowed to use a rifle here.


My stupid deer story. (Maybe the hunter) I was coming home yesterday morning from delivering a load of wood (topic related) and I saw a farmer I know was combining some corn about a 1/4 mile from state hunting land. I already had plans to go pick up a load of wood (more topic related)on that road so I grabbed the crossbow and headed that way. When I got to the parking area there was a truck there. I walked over to the bank (10 yards from the truck) above the creek bottom and did some glassing to look for anyone hunting there before i walked in. . I was looking out and over and not directly below me. Bow stihl in truck. I snapped a branch and a nice 8 point exploded about 10 yards from me in a little briar patch. He ran about 50 yards and stopped and just looked at me. Disgusted I went and got my my load of wood. Just as I finished loading a flock of turkeys walked out in the cornfield and started feeding. Turkey season ended about a week ago.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> My stupid deer story. (Maybe the hunter) I was coming home yesterday morning from delivering a load of wood (topic related) and I saw a farmer I know was combining some corn about a 1/4 mile from state hunting land. I already had plans to go pick up a load of wood (more topic related)on that road so I grabbed the crossbow and headed that way. When I got to the parking area there was a truck there. I walked over to the bank (10 yards from the truck) above the creek bottom and did some glassing to look for anyone hunting there before i walked in. . I was looking out and over and not directly below me. Bow stihl in truck. I snapped a branch and a nice 8 point exploded about 10 yards from me in a little briar patch. He ran about 50 yards and stopped and just looked at me. Disgusted I went and got my my load of wood. Just as I finished loading a flock of turkeys walked out in the cornfield and started feeding. Turkey season ended about a week ago.



Ugh!! 

I remember one time I was hunting with my father-in-law and had something similar happen. We had just come out of the woods after being on stand all morning. We were walking up a steep hill chatting about what we saw or didn't see that morning. I had already started unloading my shotgun and we crested the top of the hill. there was a small little patch of trees and three deer ran out of there including a nice buck. I couldn't jack the shelves into my shotgun fast enough to get a shot on them. I was so frustrated.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> My stupid deer story. (Maybe the hunter) I was coming home yesterday morning from delivering a load of wood (topic related) and I saw a farmer I know was combining some corn about a 1/4 mile from state hunting land. I already had plans to go pick up a load of wood (more topic related)on that road so I grabbed the crossbow and headed that way. When I got to the parking area there was a truck there. I walked over to the bank (10 yards from the truck) above the creek bottom and did some glassing to look for anyone hunting there before i walked in. . I was looking out and over and not directly below me. Bow stihl in truck. I snapped a branch and a nice 8 point exploded about 10 yards from me in a little briar patch. He ran about 50 yards and stopped and just looked at me. Disgusted I went and got my my load of wood. Just as I finished loading a flock of turkeys walked out in the cornfield and started feeding. Turkey season ended about a week ago.


What a day, but that just means you're closer to having a great day .
Yesterday morning my BIL went out and saw nothing, last night he was letting the dog out and saw an 8 point in the field 100yrds out, the 308 was right next to him leaning against the wall . What's funny is he shot it right behind the neighbors house, every yr they have "deer camp" there, they were all in the garage when he shot it, it went within 50 yrds of the garage to get to his place . Hopefully they will get something today .


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> I haven't had the best luck burning red Oak; then again, I haven't cut up a ton of it either.
> 
> A huge one fell at my father-in-law's years back that was dead but pretty dang solid. I cut several pick-up loads, took them home, split them, then stacked it all in the garage thinking I could burn it right away as it was dead standing for several years. That stuff would not burn at all! I think I even tried to burn it the following year and it still would not burn. It would just go out like it was full of moisture. I know the first year you could see the water bubbling out of it when I would throw a chunk on top of some good coals, so I know it had moisture in it.
> 
> I'm excited to cut some and properly season it.



A year or two ago I posted some pics of a bark less dead standing 20" fresh split that had been cut into a round for 9 months. It was still 44% moisture. Oak needs time. If sugar maple grew straight though I'd only take oak if it was free. It is my favorite around here. Coals up so nice and burns nuclear. I'd love to try some hickory like Mark posted above but there is none around here. Same with locust. Some black around here but very tough to find.


----------



## sean donato

Locust is one of my favorite woods to burn, but normally it's a 3 year sit till it's ready to burn. Normally the farmers around here turn it into posts, so it can be a bugger to get ahold of at times.


----------



## woodchip rookie

This one included a handle


----------



## muad

panolo said:


> A year or two ago I posted some pics of a bark less dead standing 20" fresh split that had been cut into a round for 9 months. It was still 44% moisture. Oak needs time. If sugar maple grew straight though I'd only take oak if it was free. It is my favorite around here. Coals up so nice and burns nuclear. I'd love to try some hickory like Mark posted above but there is none around here. Same with locust. Some black around here but very tough to find.


That makes sense, and lines up with my experience on that red oak. I have some big rounds I cut late winter sitting down by the creek that I need to split and stack. I have a pretty huge one that's been on the ground 5+ years or more. It's somewhat suspended in the air as it fell against a hill. I need to finish bucking it, but the 28" on the 461 ain't enough. The base the trunk is huge. 

My woods it full or straight and tall sugar maple. Haven't burned much yet, but have some on the ground bucked and ready to split, and about a face cord already split and stacked. How long does it need to season? 

I try to leave those for sapping and maple syrup


----------



## turnkey4099

what's with the very low new post counts?...Seems every day there are fewer. They didn't do themselves any favor when the changed to the new format.


----------



## muad

turnkey4099 said:


> what's with the very low new post counts?...Seems every day there are fewer. They didn't do themselves any favor when the changed to the new format.



Not a fan, site is slower now IMHO. For those of us on low bandwidth, it's painful sometimes.


----------



## panolo

muad said:


> That makes sense, and lines up with my experience on that red oak. I have some big rounds I cut late winter sitting down by the creek that I need to split and stack. I have a pretty huge one that's been on the ground 5+ years or more. It's somewhat suspended in the air as it fell against a hill. I need to finish bucking it, but the 28" on the 461 ain't enough. The base the trunk is huge.
> 
> My woods it full or straight and tall sugar maple. Haven't burned much yet, but have some on the ground bucked and ready to split, and about a face cord already split and stacked. How long does it need to season?
> 
> I try to leave those for sapping and maple syrup


I dry my wood in green houses so 2-3 months  I think you can dry sugar maple in 9-12 months if it can breathe and be covered.


----------



## LondonNeil

Are we all covid- fed-up? Are we just not getting much scrounging in? Or are we just a bit fed up of posting about it?

I miss Dan's adventures through the gate, and hope he's ok.

Farmer Steve is still around but doesn't seem to be scrounging as much

Mike has done less wood this year

Svk has done plenty and held the thread up well

Nate.... Great pics but a bit quieter

Cantoo... ??

Just Jeff?

Chipper is about

Philbert. Hmm... The sarcasm level has dropped a little, Philbert is doing less

The Texan yard cleaner with a garden cart? 

Joe? Mowing and buying mowers, he's around but not so active

Clarence.... New job and gone quiet

Cowboy.... Needs a new honey hole.... And Victoria has been on the world's longest lockdown

Me? Yeah I'm keeping the piles ticking along but not much to say.... 3 kids, new job and it takes a while to work through a cord of oak. It's nice splitting though.... I've been trying a new technique, read it in the ax book and saw it on buckin's channel... The golf swing works fine on straight grained oak!

Who did I miss? Several I'm sure, no disrespect intended.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Philbert. Hmm... The sarcasm level has dropped a little, Philbert is doing less


'Sarcasm'? me?

Bummed that Thanksgiving is 'not happening' this week, at least in the traditional sense. Was looking forward to catching up with family, after cancelled weddings, missed funerals, and general, other stuff (and stuffing). Not the same on Zoom.

Got fed up with not being able to find stuff, so, as long as we are pretty much stuck at home, starting to clear out some stuff that I am just not using. Posted some things in the 'Trading Post', on Craig's List, and the 'holiday giving thread' on the other site, trips to Goodwill, Re-Use Store, etc. That feels good.

Hanging in there.

Philbert


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> Are we all covid- fed-up? Are we just not getting much scrounging in? Or are we just a bit fed up of posting about it?
> 
> I miss Dan's adventures through the gate, and hope he's ok.
> 
> Farmer Steve is still around but doesn't seem to be scrounging as much
> 
> Mike has done less wood this year
> 
> Svk has done plenty and held the thread up well
> 
> Nate.... Great pics but a bit quieter
> 
> Cantoo... ??
> 
> Just Jeff?
> 
> Chipper is about
> 
> Philbert. Hmm... The sarcasm level has dropped a little, Philbert is doing less
> 
> The Texan yard cleaner with a garden cart?
> 
> Joe? Mowing and buying mowers, he's around but not so active
> 
> Clarence.... New job and gone quiet
> 
> Cowboy.... Needs a new honey hole.... And Victoria has been on the world's longest lockdown
> 
> Me? Yeah I'm keeping the piles ticking along but not much to say.... 3 kids, new job and it takes a while to work through a cord of oak. It's nice splitting though.... I've been trying a new technique, read it in the ax book and saw it on buckin's channel... The golf swing works fine on straight grained oak!
> 
> Who did I miss? Several I'm sure, no disrespect intended.



Working too much. I plan to cut this weekend, need to break the rattler in. 

I'm sure the youth hunters are gonna love me, but oh well.


----------



## woodchip rookie

All my stuff gets cut in the spring so I dont post much between then and next spring. I just try to keep up


----------



## SS396driver

Pretty much stop scrounging wood unless it close and easily accessible . Reason being my daughter works at a tree service ,shes the office manager. They drop wood at my place a couple times a month.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah similarly, my garden is a heavy clay that turns to a swamp for the wet season, I try to stay off it. Thatmeans I don't like processing wood from about October to April. I will work through the oak though, and if more lands it'll get worked, I just won't go searching for it unless it dries up. I have processed a record amount those year though... About 5 cord since March. I usually am content if I'm 2 years ahead by start of burn season....in only need another cord done by next October!


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Pretty much stop scrounging wood unless it close and easily accessible . Reason being my daughter works at a tree service ,shes the office manager. They drop wood at my place a couple times a month.




I hardly ever scrounge, and I still post pics of my wood adventures  

I don't look at this thread as a scrounge thread anymore. Maybe I'm out of line here, but I look at this as a thread of friends that I share with about firewood, chainsaws, etc.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> I hardly ever scrounge, and I still post pics of my wood adventures
> 
> I don't look at this thread as a scrounge thread anymore. Maybe I'm out of line here, but I look at this as a thread of friends that I share with about firewood, chainsaws, etc.


Must admit I agree, I enjoy the scrounge posts as much as everything else posted.


----------



## JustJeff

I have over scrounged. Easy to do when you get on this site. Woohoo free wood! Run and get it, take a picture of your saw on top of the stump, the pile, the back of the truck.... Anyway I have 3 years worth so I may take next year off and just fish. I gave my last call for free wood to a friend. It was even already cut to length, sigh. So now I'm just here to slobber over everyone else's scrounges. And talk about maple syrup and what caliber is best for deer at 350 yards, favorite pocket knives, trailers, saws, trucks....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Hey JustJeff, I drove by your place yesterday and you got a whole lot more room there for splits. And that big old log isn't going to cut itself.
I left Sudbury at 5 am, drove to Wingham office to pick up some paperwork then up to a jobsite in Meaford then back to the office and then home, 11 hours behind the wheel. That seems like a typical day for me this year.


----------



## muddstopper

Just finished two weeks of good times on the NC coast. I managed to kill 2 deer, a doe and a spike, I didnt realize was a spike until I saw his nuts. I also killed a 230lb bear. All told we killed 20 deer, 2-8 pointers and 5 bear. Treed several bear that we let go, had sows with 2 cubs in the same tree at least 3 times. I just finished cutting the meat getting ready to make burger and sausage tomorrow. Going to try mixing pork sausage with deer to make a breakfast sausage, dont know how it will work out. Pic to come when I get them downloaded


----------



## cantoo

LondonNeal, this year has been crazy for us and next year is looking even worse. I work for a Modular house builder and we are being swamped with orders. City people trying to get out of the City, people retiring to cottages full time plus all our regular business. We build houses for Indian Reservations also and the Government just made an announcement of another $800 million for housing. We can't hire enough people or build quick enough. 
I'm still doing some cutting even though I have enough wood for a couple of years. Most of the auctions are online now so that eats up a pile of my time just looking at pictures and bidding. My wife has had to go to the sites to pick the stuff up because I have no time. She's real happy about that. I still try to post a couple of pictures once in awhile. Here is a house we set last week.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> I have over scrounged. Easy to do when you get on this site. Woohoo free wood! Run and get it, take a picture of your saw on top of the stump, the pile, the back of the truck.... Anyway I have 3 years worth so I may take next year off and just fish. I gave my last call for free wood to a friend. It was even already cut to length, sigh. So now I'm just here to slobber over everyone else's scrounges. And talk about maple syrup and what caliber is best for deer at 350 yards, favorite pocket knives, trailers, saws, trucks....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Luckily, I'm in the same boat since my latest bad news. I go by the dwindling logs yards from time to time in case something new has been dropped off. The icing on the cake is the farmer has three field tree lines the tree guy is going to take out. The bad new is he's buying a firewood processor so not much will be passing my way.


----------



## djg james

muddstopper said:


> Just finished two weeks of good times on the NC coast. I managed to kill 2 deer, a doe and a spike, I didnt realize was a spike until I saw his nuts. I also killed a 230lb bear. All told we killed 20 deer, 2-8 pointers and 5 bear. Treed several bear that we let go, had sows with 2 cubs in the same tree at least 3 times. I just finished cutting the meat getting ready to make burger and sausage tomorrow. Going to try mixing pork sausage with deer to make a breakfast sausage, dont know how it will work out. Pic to come when I get them downloaded


Do you eat the bear meat? Not sure if you can??


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Luckily, I'm in the same boat since my latest bad news. I go by the dwindling logs yards from time to time in case something new has been dropped off. The icing on the cake is the farmer has three field tree lines the tree guy is going to take out. The bad new is he's buying a firewood processor so not much will be passing my way.


Dont worry mate, my honey pot got empty, then another right up the street opened up to me, and possibly another new place as well. I still have to go meet the property owners for the new, new place but that can wait till after deer season. God takes, but he provides.


----------



## muddstopper

djg james said:


> Do you eat the bear meat? Not sure if you can??


We usually eat the liver and heart the same day as the kill. We will cook up a stew the next day to keep us fed at camp during the week. Gall bladder is used to dissolve gall stones and treat liver disease. Used to be a big market for the gall bladder, but I haven't heard of anybody buying or selling in several years.


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> I have over scrounged. Easy to do when you get on this site. Woohoo free wood! Run and get it, take a picture of your saw on top of the stump, the pile, the back of the truck.... Anyway I have 3 years worth so I may take next year off and just fish. I gave my last call for free wood to a friend. It was even already cut to length, sigh. So now I'm just here to slobber over everyone else's scrounges. And talk about maple syrup and what caliber is best for deer at 350 yards, favorite pocket knives, trailers, saws, trucks....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



.30-06, best caliber for all distances... 

But, because the king here in Ohio says no HP rifles, .450BM fits the bill out to 250 or so. Not likely to shoot beyond 200 at deer, and most of the time it's less than 100.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> LondonNeal, this year has been crazy for us and next year is looking even worse. I work for a Modular house builder and we are being swamped with orders. City people trying to get out of the City, people retiring to cottages full time plus all our regular business. We build houses for Indian Reservations also and the Government just made an announcement of another $800 million for housing. We can't hire enough people or build quick enough.
> I'm still doing some cutting even though I have enough wood for a couple of years. Most of the auctions are online now so that eats up a pile of my time just looking at pictures and bidding. My wife has had to go to the sites to pick the stuff up because I have no time. She's real happy about that. I still try to post a couple of pictures once in awhile. Here is a house we set last week.


No picture of my spreader bar?!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyroll

My work had a good stack of hard / soft wood pallets so i took them home to disassemble to burn.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> My work had a good stack of hard / soft wood pallets so i took them home to disassemble to burn.


Welcome to AS Mr. Roll.
Nice score, do you burn a lot of wood down that way.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I have over scrounged.


 
Guess it's good since you weren't feeling great, any better?


----------



## turnkey4099

Cut up a small pile of locust poles and stacked same then turned to on the split/stack of willow rounds. 2 trailer loads split/stacked. My legs could have gone for another load but I was readyi for a coffee break. Somehow I never seem to get back to work after that. 

I have a new Black Diamond spitter with Briggs engine. It has caused problems 3 times now with sticking needle valve. 

Today for my first load I pulled until I couildn't pull any more, choke on, choke off, not even a cough. Okay pull plug to check if flooded. Sckrench would'nt fit. Okay - to the shop for a plug wrench. I was looking for a couple sizes to take back when the light dawned. It was an idiosyncrasy of that motor. I found that you can pull forever and it won't start until you turn the ignition switch on. True story.


----------



## djg james

jellyroll said:


> My work had a good stack of hard / soft wood pallets so i took them home to disassemble to burn.


I use to work at a place that had a constant supply of pallets, too. I'd use a circular saw and cut along the runners and then box up the pieces of the slats for kindling. Easy to split with a hatchet. The runners with all the nails went in the dumpster. Usually those twist nails which are a PITA to pull.


----------



## djg james

turnkey4099 said:


> ...... It was an idiosyncrasy of that motor. I found that you can pull forever and it won't start until you turn the ignition switch on. True story.


For some reason my generator won't start until I open the gas cock.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS Mr. Roll.
> Nice score, do you burn a lot of wood down that way.


probably less wood than a average person up north my house is little under 1000 sq feet and my stove is small. Wood is my best option considering what electricity cost during peak hrs here.


----------



## panolo

cantoo said:


> LondonNeal, this year has been crazy for us and next year is looking even worse. I work for a Modular house builder and we are being swamped with orders. City people trying to get out of the City, people retiring to cottages full time plus all our regular business. We build houses for Indian Reservations also and the Government just made an announcement of another $800 million for housing. We can't hire enough people or build quick enough.
> I'm still doing some cutting even though I have enough wood for a couple of years. Most of the auctions are online now so that eats up a pile of my time just looking at pictures and bidding. My wife has had to go to the sites to pick the stuff up because I have no time. She's real happy about that. I still try to post a couple of pictures once in awhile. Here is a house we set last week.


4 piece duplex?


----------



## muad

turnkey4099 said:


> Cut up a small pile of locust poles and stacked same then turned to on the split/stack of willow rounds. 2 trailer loads split/stacked. My legs could have gone for another load but I was readyi for a coffee break. Somehow I never seem to get back to work after that.
> 
> I have a new Black Diamond spitter with Briggs engine. It has caused problems 3 times now with sticking needle valve.
> 
> Today for my first load I pulled until I couildn't pull any more, choke on, choke off, not even a cough. Okay pull plug to check if flooded. Sckrench would'nt fit. Okay - to the shop for a plug wrench. I was looking for a couple sizes to take back when the light dawned. It was an idiosyncrasy of that motor. I found that you can pull forever and it won't start until you turn the ignition switch on. True story.



This is why I've been converting my 2-series huskies to the spring loaded on/stop switches, because I have been that guy more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Cut up a small pile of locust poles and stacked same then turned to on the split/stack of willow rounds. 2 trailer loads split/stacked. My legs could have gone for another load but I was readyi for a coffee break. Somehow I never seem to get back to work after that.
> 
> I have a new Black Diamond spitter with Briggs engine. It has caused problems 3 times now with sticking needle valve.
> 
> Today for my first load I pulled until I couildn't pull any more, choke on, choke off, not even a cough. Okay pull plug to check if flooded. Sckrench would'nt fit. Okay - to the shop for a plug wrench. I was looking for a couple sizes to take back when the light dawned. It was an idiosyncrasy of that motor. I found that you can pull forever and it won't start until you turn the ignition switch on. True story.


I bought another splitter to sell this week, when I pulled on it the rope came right out and went across my chest, the engine caught and pulled the cord back in. I had a hoodie on and it still managed to make an abrasion on my chest, and bruised me too  . The good thing is it only did that twice .
Yesterday I pulled the cover off it and removed the flywheel to see if the key was sheared, ends up it was fine, so I put it back together. What's funny is it fired right up, not sure exactly what the problem was, glad you figured out what "your" problem was .


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Guess it's good since you weren't feeling great, any better?


I'm far from 100% but I'm working. Sure won't be slugging rounds for a while. Thanks for asking. Going to cut some cookies for a lady today for some crafts. I'm actually looking forward to getting the saw going!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I'm far from 100% but I'm working. Sure won't be slugging rounds for a while. Thanks for asking. Going to cut some cookies for a lady today for some crafts. I'm actually looking forward to getting the saw going!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


At least your moving around, most times that helps with the healing, and even if it doesn't it still helps moral. I hate not being able to do anything.
Speaking of moving, we're wrapping up loading a moving truck for a friend, my foot isn't exactly happy with me after dropping a split on it yesterday. Should have had my steel toed boots on instead of my running shoes . It's been a painful weekend so far lol.
Have fun cutting the cookies.


----------



## hunter72

Brett
I had a Harbor Freight horizontal piston engine on a 22 ton splitter that would kick back and pull the starter handle out of your hand .I did the same pulled the flywheel and key was good , put it back together and it still kicked back.. Drained the fuel system cleaned carb and ran small wire through jets , Float bowl had the white jelly from ethanol in it but no corrosion. Put back together, fresh fuel and starts just fine . Hard to say, bad fuel would cause preignition.. but its running great now.
John


----------



## muad

hunter72 said:


> Brett
> I had a Harbor Freight horizontal piston engine on a 22 ton splitter that would kick back and pull the starter handle out of your hand .I did the same pulled the flywheel and key was good , put it back together and it still kicked back.. Drained the fuel system cleaned carb and ran small wire through jets , Float bowl had the white jelly from ethanol in it but no corrosion. Put back together, fresh fuel and starts just fine . Hard to say, bad fuel would cause preignition.. but its running great now.
> John



I put a brand new briggs on my old splitter last year or the year before. Has only ever seen non-ethanol fuel (100LL). It's gotten me a few times, same thing, yanks the string out of your hands and smacks you good on the way back in. Never had one do that to me before. 

Now, I'm always careful how I tug on it. Thankfully it usually starts first or second pull.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Not a fan, site is slower now IMHO. For those of us on low bandwidth, it's painful sometimes.


Hear hear


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I need to get a tack on them. My ear is telling me that the XS (Huskihl) is turning more rpms, but I'm still working on the Rattler's tune. She's still a little fat.
> 
> At some point, I don't know when, I plan to do a video side-by-side with them running the same bar and chain. I actually plan to use a brand new EXL chain with one, do some cuts, then throw the same bar and another new EXL chain on the other and repeat. It's the most apples to apples way to do it I can think of. I've already got a couple trees in the woods that I'm thinking of using for the cookies, or maybe I can wait and use the red Oak that @chipper1 is going to drop for me LOL


Give them both time to break in (at least 10 but preferably 20 tanks) and are both Tuned properly. Back to back with the same chain.


----------



## JustJeff

For those who use their smartphones for this site, I use the Tapatalk app. I really like it for its speed and simplicity. I recommend trying it, if you don't like it you can delete it.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

hunter72 said:


> Brett
> I had a Harbor Freight horizontal piston engine on a 22 ton splitter that would kick back and pull the starter handle out of your hand .I did the same pulled the flywheel and key was good , put it back together and it still kicked back.. Drained the fuel system cleaned carb and ran small wire through jets , Float bowl had the white jelly from ethanol in it but no corrosion. Put back together, fresh fuel and starts just fine . Hard to say, bad fuel would cause preignition.. but its running great now.
> John


Funny, but not in a ha ha way  .
Glad it's working well for you now. I've never seen that happen either, and I've worked on a lot of small engines, I'm just gonna chalk it up to being "made in China" lol. Kinda odd mine worked fine after pulling it apart and reassembling it again. Cool we both went for the flywheel first .
I have another I need to clean the coil and flywheel side off as they are rusty and it has no spark, I already have it apart, may do it today yet. This one I'll take the time to get going well(even if I need to put an engine on it) as it's a nice looking unit, the other I'm selling at a discounted price as it is more of a project.


muad said:


> I put a brand new briggs on my old splitter last year or the year before. Has only ever seen non-ethanol fuel (100LL). It's gotten me a few times, same thing, yanks the string out of your hands and smacks you good on the way back in. Never had one do that to me before.
> 
> Now, I'm always careful how I tug on it. Thankfully it usually starts first or second pull.


Not sure what caused it, but it surely has me hesitant to pull it .


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Give them both time to break in (at least 10 but preferably 20 tanks) and are both Tuned properly. Back to back with the same chain.



Binford should be broke in good now, have been running it as my primary for a while. Not sure how much time is on the rattler, I think Mile said not much. 

Same chain, but brand new for each so it's a fresh chain for both.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> For some reason my generator won't start until I open the gas cock.


Did that just the other day. Due to the needle valve sticking I tuirn the gas off everytime I shut it down. I was splitting along when the motor coughed and died. WTH?? pull, pull and repeat until I remember the gas valve. If this keeps up I'll be sent to a rest home...


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Moving wood the easy way!


----------



## JustJeff

10 lbs of brisket in my charcoal grill smoked with apple wood!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

JustJeff said:


> No picture of my spreader bar?!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Here's your spreader bar. It held up again. And to keep it firewood related a few pictures of my work truck. I have a lot of big Poplar trees around my place so when they predicted high winds I moved my work truck up close to the shop away from the trees. Dang if the chimney didn't blow over and roll down the roof. I had a ladder on the roof rack and it just missed it. The roof, hood, front fender and the mirror broke it's fall. 3' and a 2' section came apart at the seam. Ruined the pipe too. And I don't even use the chimney, it's heated with my OWB the furnace is just backup. And a bonus picture of what happens when you drive too fast on a winding hilly gravel road. Heard it was likely people from Sudbury heading to the Dispensary and in a hurry. Was 2 really spectacular ones last week too. 
Panolo, yup this one is a 4 piece duplex, we setting an identical one first week of December right beside it. The other guys are working on the 5 or 6 set in near Chapleau. We are building a few sixplex ones too.


----------



## muad

Had a fun day today... well kind of. After work I decided to go fill the feeder. The hogs (aka deer) ate another 250-300lbs of corn... While down in the woods, I noticed the last wind storm knocked down a nice dead ash. One I was a little worried about felling. 




Problem was, it was across the creek. I have a spot I normally cross at, but we had some rain, and well... I got the tractor stuck. Ugh! First time she's ever been stuck. 




Had to go get the F350 and the wife to pull me out, then I ran a long chain across the creek and grabbed half the log. LOL. This will be the log I run the 254s on. Is about 16-18", so should be perfect. Now to figure out how to get the rest of the tree... 




Oh, and my bro made me a saw holder for the tractor. Need to mount it better, but it worked great hauling Binford.


----------



## Logger nate

Sorry for the lack of posts, don’t want overwhelm the site and slow it down anymore than it is with my pictures, but I’ll try to do better ; ) scrounging been kinda slow sense I been cutting for a logger on Fridays


----------



## farmer steve

Pics are great as usual Nate. Keep the white shtuff though. . we'll take cold.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Sorry for the lack of posts, . . .


Good to ‘see’ you!

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Sorry for the lack of posts, don’t want overwhelm the site and slow it down anymore than it is with my pictures, but I’ll try to do better ; ) scrounging been kinda slow sense I been cutting for a logger on FridaysView attachment 869586
> View attachment 869588


Heated handle earning it's keep!


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks guys!! 
Yes! Loving the heated handles! First saw I’ve had with them, so nice!


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Pics are great as usual Nate. Keep the white shtuff though. . we'll take cold.



Don't listen to him, send Ohio all the white stuff you can please


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Don't listen to him, send Ohio all the white stuff you can please


Lol, we will prolly have some extra for ya here before too long. ; )


----------



## Philbert

*Interesting Re-Use*

I posted a cheap, Wal-mart dome tent on CraigsList. Bought it a garage sale, never used it, and just wanted to get my $10 back. Guy who bought it told me he was going to use it as a spray paint booth in his garage: cheaper than the $50 that Rockler wants for theirs. I always used a corrugated box.

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

MRI tomorrow 8:30. I hope to hear something good shortly. I get out of bed in the morning and can't stand to take a step on my right leg. Left leg hurts also but bearable if I don't twist it wrong. Usually by the time breakfast is done and I've read the paper the right leg is back in action or with only minor pain, left leg residual pain at about a 2 level. Right one was still hurtn a bit by noon but I saddled up and split/stacked two trailer loads. Right leg quit bother after I had moved a few chunks. I guess I can survive and still get some wooding done if they can't fix it.


----------



## Logger nate

Little frosty today 
And in an effort to stay kinda on topic...

Few years ago, Sthil 064 saws.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> And in an effort to stay kinda on topic...
> Few years ago, Sthil 064 saws.


Well @Logger nate , I guess reruns are better than no posts at all! How about a gratuitous mountain view to go with that one? LOL


----------



## muad

turnkey4099 said:


> MRI tomorrow 8:30. I hope to hear something good shortly. I get out of bed in the morning and can't stand to take a step on my right leg. Left leg hurts also but bearable if I don't twist it wrong. Usually by the time breakfast is done and I've read the paper the right leg is back in action or with only minor pain, left leg residual pain at about a 2 level. Right one was still hurtn a bit by noon but I saddled up and split/stacked two trailer loads. Right leg quit bother after I had moved a few chunks. I guess I can survive and still get some wooding done if they can't fix it.



Praying you get that all straightened out brother.


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> Little frosty today View attachment 869651
> And in an effort to stay kinda on topic...View attachment 869652
> 
> Few years ago, Sthil 064 saws.



Love the snow and love the Ford.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Little frosty today View attachment 869651
> And in an effort to stay kinda on topic...View attachment 869652
> 
> Few years ago, Sthil 064 saws.


We had some pretty cool frost too.


----------



## JustJeff

A local lady had asked me if I could cut her some "log slices". I told her to come over and point at a log and I would slice away. I was all excited to fire up a saw. She points out about a 3" diameter branch. Sigh. Carried it in to the compound miter saw and buzzed off her mini cookies. At least I got some chocolate chip cookies in return [emoji1787]

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

H-Ranch said:


> Well @Logger nate , I guess reruns are better than no posts at all! How about a gratuitous mountain view to go with that one? LOL





: )


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 869750
> View attachment 869749
> 
> : )


Gotta get over there with my bike next summer!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Gotta get over there with my bike next summer!


Sounds good!


----------



## chipper1

I was picking up a couple hunting items the other day, on the guys desk he had one of those small cookies, it was a coaster. I asked to see it because it was so small and thin, I wonder if they just put a cookie right into epoxy as it didn't have any stress cracks, that or if it wasn't really wood but just looked like wood.
Last yr I cut some cherry up for a friend, she had a bunch of gals over and painted them the same night I brought them out, I wasn't sure how they would turn out. They ended up looking great I think.


Here's one I don't know if I posted, pretty funny though.


----------



## Hinerman

Load of silver maple:


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Load of silver maple:
> 
> 
> View attachment 869778
> View attachment 869779


Nice load man.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice load man.


Agreed. I like the mesh side boards you've got on the inside of your trailer. I have to use short branches to hold everything in. Is that a home-made dolly in the back?


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl tick season here.   Sitting here at the laptop this morning. and felt something hit my arm. Little bastige. Mrs FS had one attached to her leg last week. She had a Dr appt. scheduled and the doc gave her some antibiotics and she has to go for a lyme test in 3 weeks. We have had some subfreezing temps but I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Mrs FS HAHA


----------



## MustangMike

Great pics Nate - frustrated that the views from my Mtn top property are almost NEVER unobstructed.


----------



## Haywire

Snowing again.


----------



## MustangMike

We did not get anything, but the Hunting WE was quite exiting.

Opening morning a Bear came 50 yds from my stand, but I'm looking for Deer so I passed!

Was in a double stand with my Daughter, as this was her first time Big Game hunting. Second day the wind was not in our favor, and just after 7am we heard a loud snort, and heard the big guy going through the woods on the right, but it is so thick we could not see him.

A few weeks ago, my daughter and I had been up there for small game, saw grouse, but no opportunities to shoot. So late Tue morning we went walking looking for where that buck may have bedded down, and we flush 2 grouse out of the same hole, the second one would have been an EASY shot, and we are holding rifles!

Later Tue Afternoon, MechanicMatt pushes and we (my Daughter and I) go end around. Matt spots the big buck (says it is huge), fires a shot from the Whalen, but even that does not make it through the thick brush, the buck snorts loudly again (all of us hear it) and escapes. The Buck could not go down hill, there is a 50 foot cliff, and if my Daughter and I were 50 yds further we would have to have seen him.

The way it goes, excitement, but no deer yet. But, he is there, and I'm putting his patterns together. Hopefully, I'll get back up there.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I'm putting his patterns together.


This is key, as for the most part they are creatures of habit.
It's been a while since I did much hunting, but a little scouting and two trail timers and it's not hard to bag something. Now a trophy is a bit of a different story, but trophies are nice on the shelf, a nice size young-in .
I'm getting hungry lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

Might not be for everybody, but when the kids are grown and you're left with that shoe box full of sidewalk chalk, might as well put it to use.


----------



## Lionsfan

Don't see a lot of beech scroungers here, but they grow like weeds around here and get unruly if left unchecked.


----------



## MustangMike

Also, being 2 miles in on a 4wd road, these are real "Woods Deer". If he was not "defending" his turf, they often get out of town for 2 or 3 weeks when they encounter people. Not at all like the deer down here.

Large sections of the pricker bushes look like they were mechanically mowed at about 2' high, and all of his rubbed trees are scraped up high. I knew he was big before Matt saw him.

My only ace in the hole is how clearly he has marked his "run line", must easily be over 100 messed up trees all along it from one end of my property to the other.

Usually the only way to get deer like that is to be motionless in your stand, or to have more than one person working together. You will rarely get a good shot if you are the one who jumped him. In fact, you will usually not even see him!

Will help if we get some snow up there. Also, one of my "one person" stands is better positioned for a shot at him.

Because of all the storm damage to the canopy, the undergrowth is so thick it makes seeing them w/o snow very difficult until they are very close.


----------



## MustangMike

I knew I had some Hop Hornbeam trees on the upstate property but I did not realize they are by far the highest BTU wood up there.

It has a BTU rating of 26.4, higher than Shag Hickory, White Oak and Black Locust (which are not up there).

We also have Black Birch 24.2, Sugar Maple 23.2 and American Beech 22.7, but we mostly burn White Ash 21.6 and Black Cherry 19.5.

We will have to start collecting some of the Hornbeam (I know I've cut it to make new ATV trails), it should make a difference in keeping us warm at night!









Ostrya virginiana - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hinerman

djg james said:


> Agreed. I like the mesh side boards you've got on the inside of your trailer. I have to use short branches to hold everything in. Is that a home-made dolly in the back?


I wish I had the skills to fab that. It’s a log mule; unfortunately, they went out of business.

I could not do what I do without it, as I don’t have a tractor. It has a 400 pound limit. I loaded the whole trailer by myself. Here’s a pick of my son using it


----------



## Hinerman

djg james said:


> Agreed. I like the mesh side boards you've got on the inside of your trailer. I have to use short branches to hold everything in. Is that a home-made dolly in the back?



The mesh boards are horse panel I bought at TSC and cut to fit. They are held on with tie straps. I should probably have them welded to the trailer.

I was hauling a cord of split wood and lost a piece through the side rails. I saw it bouncing like a football in the opposite lane. It could have went through a windshield and killed somebody. I knew I had to do something after that.


----------



## Hinerman

djg james said:


> Agreed. I like the mesh side boards you've got on the inside of your trailer. I have to use short branches to hold everything in. Is that a home-made dolly in the back?


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I knew I had some Hop Hornbeam trees on the upstate property but I did not realize they are by far the highest BTU wood up there.
> 
> It has a BTU rating of 26.4, higher than Shag Hickory, Black Birch and Black Locust (which are not up there).
> 
> We also have Black Birch 24.2, Sugar Maple 23.2 and American Beech 22.7, but we mostly burn White Ash 21.6 and Black Cherry 19.5.
> 
> We will have to start collecting some of the Hornbeam (I know I've cut it to make new ATV trails), it should make a difference in keeping us warm at night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostrya virginiana - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



I'm surprised to see some of those BTU numbers being higher than Ash. I always thought Ash was a little higher.


----------



## djg james

muad said:


> I'm surprised to see some of those BTU numbers being higher than Ash. I always thought Ash was a little higher.


And who would of thought to burn Bradford Pear; 26.5 BTU.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I think my pics show how ridiculous it is that NYS has a 3 pt a side rule up there … with all the brush what are you going to do, say "hold still for a second"!!!
> 
> It is different if you are hunting from a blind on a farm, but we are not.
> 
> You just have to use your judgement and hope for the best, or you will go home empty!
> 
> The points have to be 1" each. Matt took a 6 pt a few years ago, but they inspected and said only 5 were legal points, and they were likely generous with him. It is so easy to get into trouble!


Took him today posted a thread in the great outdoors section


----------



## MustangMike

That log mule looks great … but it has been discontinued!


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats there Mark!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Congrats there Mark!


Thanks . Love being able to hunt where I live. There have been cars going up and down my dead end road all weekend and several today , all out of the area hunters going onto state land at the end of the road.


----------



## Philbert

*Say What You Will About Saw Cases . . .*

A number of guys turn up their noses at those of us who keep our saws in plastic cases of one sort or another. I like them to store my saws, together with spare chains, parts, etc., so that everything is together. I like them for transporting my saws in my vehicle, and keeping it clean. The rectangular, plastic cases also stack well.

Tonight, I had another reason to like them.

Bringing stuff into the house as it started to get cold and dark, including the dog. He stepped back in the crowded entry way, sending one of my battery saws, rolling, tumbling, and bouncing off every step into the basement - my fault for placing it there, not his (although, he got the ____ out of there pretty quick!). Saw was fine, inside the blow-molded, plastic box. Oil in 1-quart plastic bottle did not even spill (packed pretty tight). Latches did not pop open. Can't even see a scratch or dent on the case.

Worth it right there. Dog could have gotten cut if he had brushed up against an exposed saw, and I am sure that both the saw, and the steps, would be worse off as well.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I always put bar covers on my saws, then Siamese them - they travel better that way!

But a few months ago someone dropped off a saw to be fixed, still had the B+C on, and no bar cover. Of course, my older dog ran past it and clipped the chain, cut her leg and was bleeding! Boy did I catch heck from the wife!


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> And who would of thought to burn Bradford Pear; 26.5 BTU.



I've seen different #s for the same wood on different charts, but the Firewood Hoarders Club chart I'm looking at lists Bradford Pear at 21.6, the same as White Ash and Apple.


----------



## LondonNeil

No two trees are the same so btu numbers are just a guide.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I've seen different #s for the same wood on different charts, but the Firewood Hoarders Club chart I'm looking at lists Bradford Pear at 21.6, the same as White Ash and Apple.


I'm not saying I'm right, I just googled it and that was the first one. I got a load of it this Spring so I'll see how it burns. Seems to rot fast though.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> And who would of thought to burn Bradford Pear; 26.5 BTU.


It's a PITA to cut up with all the branches on it but I take it when I can. I just got some in some cords I bought. This stuff was C/S/S for 8 years inside on a cement floor. MC was around 7%. Burns great.


----------



## JustJeff

I think there are a few factors involved with using firewood species BTUs as a guide. Ash isn't super high on the charts but it does dry quickly and can be easily burned in the same year. Box elder is way low on the charts but if you let it dry for 2 years minimum, it's actually not bad. Some woods coal really well and throw more heat than the charts would indicate, like black cherry and silver maple. Sugar maple is about the hottest wood around me, put a piece in the stove that was cut this spring and it's ok. Burn a chunk that has been split and stacked properly for 2 years and wow! How and where the wood is stacked and for how long are huge factors to consider. Being a year ahead is pretty easy for a scrounger but trying to convince someone who buys their wood is harder.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hey folks. Been a busy week here since my mom passed last Tuesday. Lots of running around and I tried to do a little hunting Saturday and Sunday to escape for a bit. We had a nice, but small outdoor service for her at the cemetery yesterday. Thankfully the weather cooperated, although it was chilly there was no wind and it was sunny.

Today I am back at work, lots of catch up to do. Happy that it is a short week.


----------



## MustangMike

I generally don't do much chainsaw stuff in hunting season (hence the lack of pics this time of year) but I always chastise my brother and nephew for going up to the property, which is 2 mi in on a 4wd road, w/o a chainsaw!

Luckily, this year, I was ahead of both of them, or they would have had to of waited for me. I like to take two saws, fully fueled, just in case!

This is the remains of a Hard Maple that was killed by Gypsy Moths in the mid 80s. It is why the timber co sold this mtn and purchased new property in PA.

Also, note all the thick new growth, the result of a tornado and other hard wind storms over the last few decades that have destroyed the canopy.

It was not like this when I first purchased the property.


----------



## panolo

Pressured deer require you to get in their bedrooms! As close as you can get to where they sleep the better you are. Just play the wind. Usually your first sit is the best sit. It's crazy how you can blow out a buck in sep and not see him forever. Then he gets lonely and you'll see him during the day in the wide open. I have one specific deer I am hunting this year and he's becoming more predictable. Hopefully I'll get the right wind and get my opportunity in the next couple weeks. I have had a few sightings bow hunting but I refuse to take a long or iffy shot. 30 yards or in for me. All the corn is out and I know he is living on a 1/2 acre pine island now. He started a rub and scrape line 15 yards from my stand. Just need the wind to not blow into his bed and I'll get my shot. 

I burn lots of box elder and silver maple if it is available. It dries nice and burns better than most say. I'll never turn it away. Like Jeff says sugar maple is great. Nothing like heating your house on 6 splits a day!


----------



## SS396driver

No wood today . Fried a Turkey to bring to my mom tomorow along with all the fixings. She decided to sit this year out not go to my sister's or here. Low key at my place just me and the misses. Have a covid test scheduled for Friday morning because I'm having surgery on my hand next Wednesday.


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> No wood today . Fried a Turkey to bring to my mom tomorow along with all the fixings. She decided to sit this year out not go to my sister's or here. Low key at my place just me and the misses. Have a covid test scheduled for Friday morning because I'm having surgery on my hand next Wednesday.
> View attachment 870026
> View attachment 870027


Smoking a turkey on the Weber tomorrow for my Brother and me on Thursday. Sit by the fire pit of Thanksgiving and have a little some thing something.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Good luck with your surgery.


Thanks it’s outpatient I have Dupuytren’s contracture on my right hand 
​


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Smoking a turkey on the Weber tomorrow for my Brother and me on Thursday. Sit by the fire pit of Thanksgiving and have a little some thing something.


I’ll be smoking on Thursday also .


----------



## MustangMike

Well, no Buck, but I got a decent size doe today right before dark, from a climbing tree stand with my MZ (rifle is not allowed in my County, and I prefer the MZ to a shotgun).

I had 5 deer within sight right before dark, and was getting worried I would not get a shot as houses are not too far away so I don't want to shoot late.

The closest one was only 30 yds away, but in real thick stuff, and I was not sure how big it was. This one was about 70 yds in front of me, and I knew it was full size.

I like to shoot them right behind the shoulder so as not to ruin any meat, but she barely (finally) moved her shoulder in front of a tree so that is the shot I took.

With the MZ you can't see a darn thing except smoke after the shot, but she must have gone right down, the bullet went right through but there was no blood on either side! The top of the heart was gone and there was not much left of the lungs.

By opening day last year I had 2 bucks already, so I was getting a little worried, so it is a sense of relief to know at least I'll have venison in the freezer!


----------



## svk

Nice looking turkey and deer guys.

I was given a fresh turkey yesterday and it is in brine to be cooked this evening. My sister in law paid for our turkey dinner tomorrow from a local restaurant. All we have to do it pick it up. So we have plenty of meat, which isn't a bad problem to have.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK, this is my effort to jump start the thread:

I pulled out my first chainsaw from deep under the bench. I got it at a garage sale maybe 25 years ago for either $10 or maybe $15. It was my "Jeep" saw for overland style 4 wheeling trips to go from point to point over a few days, camping overnight on the trail. Can't really just turn around when there is a tree across the path. It hasn't been used in several years.

Last week's strong winds brought down the top of a large oak in the newly widowed neighbor's yard and blocked the end of our private road. One neighbor who wasn't blocked in, but happen to be home, got his tractor out and pushed it to the side. That was fine for access, but was still close to the road for plowing and such. I took the day off today and decided the 441 was probably overkill for most of the limbs. So... grabbed a couple of smaller saws - thought this would be the easiest to get started and I wasn't disappointed.




It cut surprisingly well on the oak with the tiny chain and weighs *considerably* less. May have to get something larger to finish the largest of the limbs, but this did the job to cut it back to the edge of the woods by the road. Now it deserves a little cleaning and sharpening. The worst thing was having to remember to pump the oil!

Discuss. (LOL )


----------



## djg james

The first chainsaw my Dad had was a blue Craftsman (or maybe just Sears brand). My Uncle had one too and we both had trouble starting them. Someone told my Uncle you had to roll the saw upside down for 60 seconds and then try. Yep, it would start. So that's how we always got it cold started. It was a beast when running but heavy. You could just almost let the weight of the saw pull you through the big stuff. Don't remember anymore about it. That's about the time I bought him the 038 which I still have. He ended up selling the blue saw to one of his friends who replaced a part and that resolved the starting issue. Man I wish I had that saw back.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> My Uncle had one too and we both had trouble starting them.


A buddy of mine also had a trail saw. During a trip in Canada he pulled it out at camp one evening declaring that he wasn't afraid of bears. He then proceeded to pull and pull and pull and couldn't get it started much to everyone else's amusement. We told him that we weren't scared of bears either now since he would be over there distracting them trying to start his saw while the rest of us got away!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> Don't see a lot of beech scroungers here, but they grow like weeds around here and get unruly if left unchecked.


Most of mine are massive like that. I got two beech trees from a neighbor in May. I won’t burn them until next year.


----------



## Lionsfan

ElevatorGuy said:


> Most of mine are massive like that. I got two beech trees from a neighbor in May. I won’t burn them until next year.


That one wasn't too big, maybe 11/2 cord. I took another one out today after my BIL left his deer stand and got out of there so he could sit again this evening. If the weather stays mild I'll keep on wackin'-n'-stackin', as Uncle Ted would say.


----------



## farmer steve

Working up some HVBW for a delivery tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> That one wasn't too big, maybe 11/2 cord. I took another one out today after my BIL left his deer stand and got out of there so he could sit again this evening. If the weather stays mild I'll keep on wackin'-n'-stackin', as Uncle Ted would say.


I’ve got one in my backyard, I bet there is a cord of wood in the first 20’ of trunk. It’s probably 5’ across.


----------



## muad

Vacation mode, engaged. 12 days off to play with saws and fill the freezers with venison.


----------



## Philbert

Sometimes, you need to take a break from filing chains . . . 




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Philbert

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are observing!

(Just realized that today is my 14th 'Anniversary' with A.S.!)

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I miss not seeing any posts from Mainewoods and his wonderful avatar!

I see he is still "active" as of earlier this month.

All the best Clint, hope you are doing well!


----------



## chipper1

Happy thanksgiving everyone.
Mike and Philbert, you're up late.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Cowboy254

Lionsfan said:


> That one wasn't too big, maybe 11/2 cord.



11 divided by 2? That's like, 5.5 cord. Not big? Fair enough, show us a big one.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Thanksgiving scroungers. Hope you all have a super day.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy Thanksgiving! (and happy ASiversary @Philbert , treat yourself to something nice!).


----------



## Logger nate

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Thankful for all the good friends here. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## woodchip rookie

Philbert said:


> Sometimes, you need to take a break from filing chains . . .
> 
> View attachment 870230
> 
> 
> Philbert


Thats a new one on me


----------



## Hinerman

Almost time for another turkey coma, I can't wait


----------



## muad

Happy Thanksgiving all. Hope everyone had a blessed day!


----------



## Haywire

Happy Thanksgiving, folks! Had to chase down today's meal...


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, folks! Had to chase down today's meal...
> 
> View attachment 870319



That white stuff, I needs it!!!


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Is that cheddar? Looks sharp


 


Haywire said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, folks! Had to chase down today's meal...
> 
> View attachment 870319


So you went hungry.
Amazing how fast they are when they decide to get out of dodge.
Great picture.


----------



## muad

Stuffed... Can't eat any more... 

Oh look, pie!


----------



## svk

Ate myself silly and took two naps today. 

Even got outside for a while. Put a new tire on my plow truck and did some maintenance on the Tommy Lift.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Ate myself silly and took two naps today.
> 
> Even got outside for a while. Put a new tire on my plow truck and did some maintenance on the Tommy Lift.



Noice. Same on the food, but no naps for me  

The only work I did was putting out a round bale for the girls.


----------



## hunter72

Worked on a new to me firewood tractor a WD45 wide front end ,got it from me nephew. Needed some thing the Kabota has the 7 'plow on front and 7' blower on back, and I do not like taking the blower on and off. He came over a few days ago and saw me with the old atv and small trailer hauling wood and said I could have the WD45 but I needed to put a battery in it and fix a gas leak. Tomorrow Tractor supply for a new sediment bowl gasket and a o ring for the valve .Runs good will bring it home tomorrow, and get picks
Yes I ate to much and had the good old NAP..
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## rarefish383

Been in hunting camp for a week. I’m so far behind I can’t catch up. My guys went 3 for 3. My BIL got a nice 7 pointer, my buddy and I both got spikes. I’ve been teasing my cousin about being Covid paranoid. His son slept in a tent out side of his trailer, and his nephew was going to drive 2 1/2 hours each way to hunt, and then go home the same day. His nephew called Sunday and said he was bailing out, didn’t feel well. I figured he just didn’t want to drive 5 hours just to hunt 6-8 hours. I was wrong, Monday, he and his wife tested positive.


----------



## Logger nate

Well finally made it out to cut some more wood today
View attachment IMG_2658.MOV


beautiful day
Stopped along the road to take this picture, the 2 cars that went by both ask if we needed help, there’s still good people out there : )


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Well finally made it out to cut some more wood today
> View attachment 870550
> 
> View attachment 870547
> beautiful dayView attachment 870548
> Stopped along the road to take this picture, the 2 cars that went by both ask if we needed help, there’s still good people out there : )View attachment 870549


Straight into the stove with that stuff. Great pics!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Straight into the stove with that stuff. Great pics!


Yes sir, pretty nice dry stuff, took it to moms will probably be used next month. Amazing it’s still good, fire killed in 07.
Thanks!


----------



## Philbert

Bummer.

There is an independent gas station, less than a mile from my house, that sells alcohol-free fuel. Just saw that they are looking to redevelop the real estate into a 6-story apartment building. A bummer on losing the fuel, as well as the increased congestion.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Just completed some homemade turkey noodle soup. My first time making homemade turkey stock, it really worked out well.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Just completed some homemade turkey noodle soup. My first time making homemade turkey stock, it really worked out well.
> View attachment 870562



I'll be right over, will grab some bread and butter on the way  

Looks delicious brother, nice job.


----------



## muad

Had a great day with chipper1. He shared some good wisdom with me on filing chain and felling, and he let me run some SWEET saws. Now I seem to have a need for more 70cc goodness. 

I was surprised by this though when I saw it...





Haha!! Sorry brother, I couldn't resist!! 

Should have took more pics, but we were too busy jawing. Just good times with new good friends.


----------



## panolo

He leaves that on top so people think there is zero value in the truck and don't break in and steal the good saws.


----------



## JustJeff

Since all of my kids are American, we celebrate both Thanksgivings here in Canada. Love a turkey dinner, and leftovers. A pot of soup stock is simmering while I fry myself some leftover mashed potatoes. After I fuel up, I will haul a stack of splits up on the deck by the door.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> He leaves that on top so people think there is zero value in the truck and don't break in and steal the good saws.


It's on top so he can grab the best saw first.  Right @MustangMike ?


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Had a great day with chipper1. He shared some good wisdom with me on filing chain and felling, and he let me run some SWEET saws. Now I seem to have a need for more 70cc goodness.
> 
> I was surprised by this though when I saw it...
> 
> View attachment 870586
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! Sorry brother, I couldn't resist!!
> 
> Should have took more pics, but we were too busy jawing. Just good times with new good friends.


Had a great time .


panolo said:


> He leaves that on top so people think there is zero value in the truck and don't break in and steal the good saws.


Exactly.
I was always taught to leave a little something under the counter so to speak .


farmer steve said:


> It's on top so he can grab the best saw first.  Right @MustangMike ?



Ask him which ones got ran .
The chain on the 261 was pretty trashed, last time I used it was flush cutting a stump, filed it tow or three times during that one stump, I was done filing that chain for a while! 
It is a good saw though. Glad stihl started putting angled handlebars on them, spring AV, better air filtration, much more like a husky, they really got a good thing going for them now. Now if they can get rid of those flippy caps and get them in all orange, maybe even a different shade of orange .


----------



## JustJeff

Soup assembled, wood stacked and Christmas lights up. Mrs Jeff will be happy and perhaps benevolent!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Got down in the woods to give black betty a good test. Split up the ash that @chipper1 And I bucked up yesterday And find another decent little Ash that was already on the ground and cut it up too. 

Ole black Betty handled it just fine, she was squatting pretty good, but pulled perfect. I love that I can take my splitter down at the same time now. Thanks again brother, I'm real happy with this trailer.

Now to split up the sugar maple I bucked up last week and get everything stacked. 








The more I run the rattler 254, the more she's waking up. I really like this saw. Can't wait to see how she is after 5-10 more tanks.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Stopped along the road to take this picture, the 2 cars that went by both ask if we needed help, there’s still good people out there : )



Anytime there's a Ford on the side road, people get nervous, like the world's going to end or something. 

Granted it was warm out, earlier this year I was changing a tire on my little runaround car, was on a backroad probably thirty minutes each way from town. 6 vehicles passed, not a single one stopped. Was near the stop sign as well, so they had to slow down or just be picking up speed anyway.

My buddy said "I'm sure it's because you look so competent."


----------



## muddstopper

I promised a pic of my hunt and discovered this is the only one I have on my phone. I am the good looking one.


----------



## Logger nate

This is the road we been cutting wood on and the one my son drives on to deliver mail/ freight (he’s in the white pickup)


----------



## farmer steve

Saw some deer yesterday but nothing legal to shoot. The small buck came into my call and made a scrape about 6 steps from the bottom of my treestand. Today is the first time we are able to hunt deer on Sunday.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Saw some deer yesterday but nothing legal to shoot. The small buck came into my call and made a scrape about 6 steps from the bottom of my treestand. Today is the first time we are able to hunt deer on Sunday.
> View attachment 870745



Tomorrow is opening day for gun season here in Ohio. I'm excited to get out and hunt. For my feeder out way earlier than normal, and they've been hammering the corn. Went through 800lbs already, and just picked up another 1000lbs. They seem to go through 250-300lbs/week. 

Good luck!!


----------



## SS396driver

My deer got me back . Rushing on butchering yesterday .


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> My deer got me back . Rushing on butchering yesterday .View attachment 870836



Ouch!!


----------



## muddstopper

SS396driver said:


> My deer got me back . Rushing on butchering yesterday .View attachment 870836


 2 years ago I did something similar while skinning a deer. I was pulling the hide off while I was holding my knife in my right hand. I ended up making a 11 stitch cut in the palm of my left hand just below the thumb. Dumb move and I knew better, but nothing like experience to remind you to lay the knife down if your going to be pulling hide off when skinning.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Got down in the woods to give black betty a good test. Split up the ash that @chipper1 And I bucked up yesterday And find another decent little Ash that was already on the ground and cut it up too.
> 
> Ole black Betty handled it just fine, she was squatting pretty good, but pulled perfect. I love that I can take my splitter down at the same time now. Thanks again brother, I'm real happy with this trailer.
> 
> Now to split up the sugar maple I bucked up last week and get everything stacked.
> 
> View attachment 870660
> View attachment 870661
> View attachment 870662
> View attachment 870663
> View attachment 870664
> 
> 
> The more I run the rattler 254, the more she's waking up. I really like this saw. Can't wait to see how she is after 5-10 more tanks.


Man, that's a nice load.
Don't try to keep up with @Logger nate , that's all softwood he's hauling lol.
Looks like it's working well for your setup. Was the tractor pulling a wheelie up the hill .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I am the good looking one.
> View attachment 870671


Why you hanging upside down like that .
Looks like a nice time!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> This is the road we been cutting wood on and the one my son drives on to deliver mail/ freight (he’s in the white pickup)
> View attachment 870725
> View attachment 870726



That video is awesome Nate.
How high will that drone fly, does it track the truck.
Is the husky riding inside .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Saw some deer yesterday but nothing legal to shoot. The small buck came into my call and made a scrape about 6 steps from the bottom of my treestand. Today is the first time we are able to hunt deer on Sunday.
> View attachment 870745


That's cool Steve, too bad he wasn't a bit bigger.
I was going to scrounge up another splitter last night on my way home from the inlaws and I was the first to arrive on the scene where a woman nailed a nice sized spike with her car, she was only a foot from hitting a telephone pole when she stopped . After I made sure everyone was okay I walked over to where the deer was because I thought I heard it moving, sure enough it was. I would have shot it for an office if he wanted(less paperwork for him), but I wasn't doing anything til then. Neighbor came walking down and was going to look for the deer, I told him where it was and he walked over, bang, he shot it with a pistol lol. I had to leave to meet the guy with the splitter at a gas station, but I let @U&A know it was down as it was only a mile from his place, he was busy on a domestic assignment though .
Some venison jerky sure sounds good .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That video is awesome Nate.
> How high will that drone fly, does it track the truck.
> Is the husky riding inside .


Thanks buddy, I’ll let my brother know, it’s his handy work, he does great! It will go to 1600’ but not supposed to go over 500’ so you don’t interfere with planes. Not sure if it will or not, my brother was flying it fallowing my son for the video. A dolmar rides in the mail truck.


----------



## Logger nate

Here’s another video my brother made : )


----------



## Logger nate

Went out for another load today, probably last load, our wood season closes tomorrow. Couldn’t pass this stuff up


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Man, that's a nice load.
> Don't try to keep up with @Logger nate , that's all softwood he's hauling lol.
> Looks like it's working well for your setup. Was the tractor pulling a wheelie up the hill .



She was squatted good. Got another load today of green elm and sugar maple. She was squatting even more!


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Why you hanging upside down like that .
> Looks like a nice time!


Sh!t happens!!. I shot that bear with my ruger 44 carbine. I tried to convince SVK to let me aquire Zoggers old ruger 44 carbine and I would have used it to get that bear. Alas, the Zogger carbine went back to Minnesota.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Sh!t happens!!. I shot that bear with my ruger 44 carbine. I tried to convince SVK to let me aquire Zoggers old ruger 44 carbine and I would have used it to get that bear. Alas, the Zogger carbine went back to Minnesota.


I was thinking of you today when I cased it up. Having a hell of a time finding ammo for it! And I’ve only got a little bit of 44 in reserve for self defense.

Have a friend looking at some gun shops down in the cities tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Flying squirrel scrounging from my “squirrel proof” feeder.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I was thinking of you today when I cased it up. Having a hell of a time finding ammo for it! And I’ve only got a little bit of 44 in reserve for self defense.
> 
> Have a friend looking at some gun shops down in the cities tomorrow.



Whatcha looking for, .44mag? I can peek here as well. 

I think I gave dies for .44, have to look. Was gonna reload for a Ruger Blackhawk I had, but ended up trading it off for a Glock, lol


----------



## svk

Fast weekend here. Went to the cabin last night and spent 5 hours cleaning inside the cabin today to close things down for the winter. Ok, I did do some cast iron seasoning too while I was cleaning.




My son wanted to ice fish so we set out some tip ups when I got home. Had 4 flags but no fish. Assuming a walleye grabbed the minnow then dropped it.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Whatcha looking for, .44mag? I can peek here as well.
> 
> I think I gave dies for .44, have to look. Was gonna reload for a Ruger Blackhawk I had, but ended up trading it off for a Glock, lol


I’m currently looking for 44 mag and 380 auto. Would prefer hollow point for both but anything would work at this point.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I’m currently looking for 44 mag and 380 auto. Would prefer hollow point for both but anything would work at this point.



I'm off this week for deer hunting, and I know we have to run to Rural King, so I will keep my eye out for both.


----------



## Hinerman

Mostly hackberry with a little red and white oak


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I was thinking of you today when I cased it up. Having a hell of a time finding ammo for it! And I’ve only got a little bit of 44 in reserve for self defense.
> 
> Have a friend looking at some gun shops down in the cities tomorrow.


Ammo is none existent here. I bought a couple boxes of 44 bullets to reload with while I was out on the coast. The simplest answer for your 44 mag problem is to just send the Ruger to me. I promise to use it and keep it fed a steady diet of 240 grain rounds. I might even consider taking that Dan Wesson off your hands as well.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm glad that I reload and that I always stay "well supplied".

It always seems that when you think you may need ammo, you can't get it!

I recently took inventory of my .348 Winchester heads … I've got over 2,000, and I have not fired that gun in years!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks buddy, I’ll let my brother know, it’s his handy work, he does great! It will go to 1600’ but not supposed to go over 500’ so you don’t interfere with planes. Not sure if it will or not, my brother was flying it fallowing my son for the video. A dolmar rides in the mail truck.


Wow, thats pretty high.
Bet that drone ain't cheap. Is he doing video for people/businesses.
Dolmar getting the mail out one tree at a time.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> She was squatted good. Got another load today of green elm and sugar maple. She was squatting even more!
> 
> View attachment 871008


Looks like you need side boards and some helper springs lol.
Thats a nice load.
Why you cutting green wood?
Funny steve posted a picture of the flying squirrel right after our conversation about them.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Sh!t happens!!. I shot that bear with my ruger 44 carbine. I tried to convince SVK to let me aquire Zoggers old ruger 44 carbine and I would have used it to get that bear. Alas, the Zogger carbine went back to Minnesota.


Thats awesome, never seen a bear in the wild, but I've never gone looking. When we went to Wisconsin Dell's I did get yelled at for petting the bears, told them if they didn't want us touching them they should have made the fence higher  .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> It always seems that when you think you may need ammo, you can't get it!


Seems many things in life are like that.
Glad I'm set up nice too .


----------



## jellyroll

I was offered a load of poplar today and turned it down because free or not i will burn pine before poplar. But i managed to get a load of hardwood / softwood pallets to disassemble into firewood.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Looks like you need side boards and some helper springs lol.
> Thats a nice load.
> Why you cutting green wood?
> Funny steve posted a picture of the flying squirrel right after our conversation about them.



The Sugar maple had the top blown off in a wind storm, so I fell the main trunk and bucked her up. The elm was in my way on my one trail, so I dropped it too.


----------



## muad

Brown is down, I repeat, brown is down. Nice 8-point, or 4x4 for you folks out west. Pics later


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the cabin again, by myself, Fri - Sun! Could have had a doe late Fri (was 50 yds broadside) in the fog, but no doe tag! Only the 2nd time in over 30 years they did not give me a doe tag even though I am a 50 acre landowner (that gives you a high preference). Don't understand why, there are a good # of deer this year (based on the sign).

So when you are up there alone, in the outhouse early in the morning when it is still pitch black, and a Bobcat lets our a loud whale (and it is close), it is nice to have a permit so you can emerge with a flashlight in one hand and your handgun in the other!

Weather was very erratic, which did not help, and did not conform to the forecasts! Temps from high 50s to low 20s, calm, then windy, back and forth. Rain, Fog, Sun, Snow Storm (no accumulation, but cold + windy when it came in, and I was up in a stand).

But, I took a few pics for you all to enjoy, a different look from two separate locations. The two pics from the lifeguard stand don't have branches in the way because I previously cleared that view! But I think I'll have to do a bit more next year.

Two pics from rock outcropping 100 acres away, and two pics from my lifeguard stand, both with and w/o telephoto. Sometimes, that fog engulfed my cabin!


----------



## Logger nate

Great pictures Mike!


chipper1 said:


> Wow, thats pretty high.
> Bet that drone ain't cheap. Is he doing video for people/businesses.
> Dolmar getting the mail out one tree at a time.


It’s actually not bad, around $400. He does some work with it, cell tower inspections mostly. The one he uses at his job is little more, $20,000 with a $200,000 camera, laser line surveying thingy.


----------



## MustangMike

I can see this fire tower (barely, in the distance, with 8X binoculars) from my mountain. My property is at 2,200 feet and this is at 3,200 ft elevation.

The nearby radio towers (on both sides) are more clearly visible and much taller. I believe these towers have provided us with much improved cell service over the years, but there is still no service at the bottom of the mountain till you get near Rte 17.

So much cool history/folklore associated with NYS and the Catskills.









Utsayantha Mountain - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## muad

Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jellyroll said:


> I was offered a load of poplar today and turned it down because free or not i will burn pine before poplar. But i managed to get a load of hardwood / softwood pallets to disassemble into firewood.


Why pine over poplar? I’ve never burned pine inside. I made a bunch of kindling out of poplar though.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.
> 
> View attachment 871099
> View attachment 871100
> View attachment 871101


Awesome muad.  Nice buck!! Congrats buddy. Torrential rain supposed to stop in about an hour here. Headin out then.


----------



## panolo

Nice! Great score Maud! That's a dandy!


----------



## jellyroll

ElevatorGuy said:


> Why pine over poplar? I’ve never burned pine inside. I made a bunch of kindling out of poplar though.


To much ash and little heat and pine is easy to get here and everybody gives it away but i let it season for a year before using anyway it burns nice and hot which is what i want. 
Something i couldn't get from poplar.


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Maud, nice deer, but no baiting allowed here in NY. I went a long, long time w/o taking an in tact 8 pt buck. The first deer I got with the bow (in 83) would have been a nice 8 point, but one antler was broken! I took him from the ground, still hunting with a compound bow. Heck, I even hunted many years before taking my first deer!

In the last decade, in addition to other deer, I've taken 3 - 8 point bucks and a 7 point buck (missing a brow tine). Likely some of it is due to using tree stands more, and improvements made to climbing tree stands. My first climbing tree stand was very crude, and I never did get a deer while using it. My Summit folding climber is so much more comfortable, and has the optional shooting rail (was hard to get, always back ordered). Staying still for longer, and steading your shot really improves your chances of success.

I really did not use a tree stand much (my Uncle thought they were unethical unless you were bow hunting) until my property got hit with an F3 Tornado in 1998. The canopy has not been the same since then, I lost about 40% of the trees on my 50 acres, and the remaining large trees are more vulnerable to strong winds as a result. The undergrowth got so thick that hunting from the ground became impractical.


----------



## Be Stihl

muad said:


> Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.
> 
> View attachment 871099
> View attachment 871100
> View attachment 871101



Nice buck! And where did you find my Carhartt jacket, been looking all over for it. I’ve got one just like it that was passed down from my older brother, it’s probably 20 years or older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like a good shot Maud, what did you use?


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Awesome muad.  Nice buck!! Congrats buddy. Torrential rain supposed to stop in about an hour here. Headin out then.



Was pouring here, turned to snow around 11am or so. I got up at 5:30 and was going to head out, and the wife told me just to stay in and get some more sleep since it was raining so hard. We were up until like 2am watching movies with the kids (I rarely take time off, so we were taking advantage of me not having to work today. I meant to wake up at first light, a little after 7AM, but got woken up just before 9AM to gunshots. I ran, got suited up, and headed out as fast as I could. I wasn't in the woods 30 minutes, in fact I was still making my way slowly back to my stand, when this guy walked in front of me. I almost passed him up because I couldn't see his horns real good, but I'm glad I didn't. He was heavy! Took my wife, son, and I to get him in the truck. 



panolo said:


> Nice! Great score Maud! That's a dandy!



Thanks!!! 



Be Stihl said:


> Nice buck! And where did you find my Carhartt jacket, been looking all over for it. I’ve got one just like it that was passed down from my older brother, it’s probably 20 years or older.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha! I've had this one for about 15 years. All tore up, but still warm  A couple years ago I bought a new on, Made in USA version. 



MustangMike said:


> Looks like a good shot Maud, what did you use?



I used my AR in .450 Bushmaster. It went through both front legs, his heart and a lung. He leapt after the shot hit him, and once he landed he dropped and flopped for a minute. He was out fast, blend out inside, he was full of blood. 

I can post more pics if y'all want, just wasn't sure how much gore y'all wanted to see, LOL.


----------



## hunter72

Nice deer muad. always good memories from deer camp.
Here are the pics for the new to me firewood hauler I posted last week. Had a nice 10 mile ride home yesterday on it . Went through and topped off all fluids Installed new battery and sediment bowl.
Stay Safe and Healthy My Friends


----------



## muad

hunter72 said:


> Nice deer muad. always good memories from deer camp.
> Here are the pics for the new to me firewood hauler I posted last week. Had a nice 10 mile ride home yesterday on it . Went through and topped off all fluids Installed new battery and sediment bowl.
> Stay Safe and Healthy My Friends



What a beauty! 

What year is that?


----------



## MustangMike

My cousin keeps the old Farmall that used to be my Uncle's running to haul his firewood trailer! Amazing what those tractors can do!


----------



## Haywire

Scrounging up some spruce snags today.


----------



## Hinerman

Haywire said:


> Cleaning up some spruce snags today.
> View attachment 871170
> View attachment 871171
> View attachment 871172
> View attachment 871173
> View attachment 871174
> View attachment 871175



That deer does not give any craps about what you are doing. Are you feeding them or something?


----------



## Haywire

Hinerman said:


> That deer does not give any craps about what you are doing. Are you feeding them or something?


Nah, they know when they hear the saws running that there's good eats to be had. They love snacking on the moss. He was a nice looking spike horn.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.
> 
> View attachment 871099
> View attachment 871100
> View attachment 871101


Congrats on the buck man.
You taking that corn back since you got one  .
Sure are getting some good use out of that trailer already.


----------



## hunter72

The Allis Chalmers WD45 is between 1953 and a 1957 > I will look up the ser.# and narrow down the date. It has a rebuilt motor and what ever else nice and tight no slippage of clutch or gears. My nephew has a few tractors and did not use this and God Bless Him he gave it to me. The only thing wrong is the Hydraulics on 3 point do not work. Looking into that but not needed to use tractor for my tote tractor.
John


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.
> 
> View attachment 871099
> View attachment 871100
> View attachment 871101


That’s great! Nice buck! Good job.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Scrounging up some spruce snags today.
> View attachment 871170
> View attachment 871171
> View attachment 871172
> View attachment 871173
> View attachment 871174
> View attachment 871175


Nice!! Good PT, nice saws ; )

Couple of flying squirrels in a tree I cut last week


----------



## sb47

Finally got the monkey off my back.....this big ole boy didn't run 5 yards.....I let him lay over night.....thats why he looks so stiff...


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jellyroll said:


> To much ash and little heat and pine is easy to get here and everybody gives it away but i let it season for a year before using anyway it burns nice and hot which is what i want.
> Something i couldn't get from poplar.


I’ll give you the ash but it puts out heat if dry. Poplar just burns quick unless the splits are big. I don’t chase poplar but if it’s mine, easy to get or someone brings it to me I’ll use it. I can’t say the same for pine, I don’t know anyone that burns it inside. I know region plays a part but here we have too many hardwoods to think about messing with pine.

A lot of people here won’t mess with sweet gum and again I won’t chase it. It’s ash sucks too, stacking is an issue because of the way it splits but it had my stove at 500° all day Saturday.


----------



## U&A

Man I absolutely love this stove and burning ash, oak and black locust. This is 13 hours after i filled it last night. Woke up this morning and this is the amount of coals that were left that I pulled to the front of the stove. The house temperature is climbing again just from this.








Got two more truckloads of oak and a little bit of cherry last weekend but forgot to get pictures. Had Lots of fun running the newly ported Smurf 7901 (thanks Kevin) and she did very well! Im impressed. I can see why Brett like the 79## saws so much. This is the first makita iv really ran a few tanks through. The ergonomics are a bit different but nothing goofy. 

Think i have enough wood for 4 years now (including this winters stacks) and a LOT of splitting to do. I may consider selling some oak to switch out for some really nice dead ash in my woods.....just because i dont want to stop cutting wood[emoji1787].


Only pictures i have of it right now.












Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## ElevatorGuy

U&A said:


> Man I absolutely love this stove and burning ash, oak and black locust. This is 13 hours after i filled it last night. Woke up this morning and this is the amount of coals that were left that I pulled to the front of the stove. The house temperature is climbing again just from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two more truckloads of oak and a little bit of cherry last weekend but forgot to get pictures. Had Lots of fun running the newly ported Smurf 7901 (thanks Kevin) and she did very well! Im impressed. I can see why Brett like the 79## saws so much. This is the first makita iv really ran a few tanks through. The ergonomics are a bit different but nothing goofy.
> 
> Think i have enough wood for 4 years now (including this winters stacks) and a LOT of splitting to do. I may consider selling some oak to switch out for some really nice dead ash in my woods.....just because i dont want to stop cutting wood[emoji1787].
> 
> 
> Only pictures i have of it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


What stove? I wish my firebox was big enough for a 13 hour burn!


----------



## U&A

ElevatorGuy said:


> What stove? I wish my firebox was big enough for a 13 hour burn!



PE summit 

It would not be 13 hours if i was not burning such great hardwoods. “Softer” woods like maple i can only get like 10 hours out of it.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

I pack the stove full though and she can still damper down with no concerns. Bigger pcs are safer. If i packed it full of 2x4 sized pc’s it would get sketchy


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the buck man.
> You taking that corn back since you got one  .
> Sure are getting some good use out of that trailer already.


Thanks! Oh yeah, I'm using the snot out of that thing. 



hunter72 said:


> The Allis Chalmers WD45 is between 1953 and a 1957 > I will look up the ser.# and narrow down the date. It has a rebuilt motor and what ever else nice and tight no slippage of clutch or gears. My nephew has a few tractors and did not use this and God Bless Him he gave it to me. The only thing wrong is the Hydraulics on 3 point do not work. Looking into that but not needed to use tractor for my tote tractor.
> John


A beauty for sure. Very cool. 



Logger nate said:


> That’s great! Nice buck! Good job.


Thanks!! 




Logger nate said:


> Nice!! Good PT, nice saws ; )
> 
> Couple of flying squirrels in a tree I cut last week View attachment 871218


Awesome photo. 



sb47 said:


> Finally got the monkey off my back.....this big ole boy didn't run 5 yards.....I let him lay over night.....thats why he looks so stiff...


 LOL, looks like that'll be a little tough when you to eat him... 



U&A said:


> PE summit
> 
> It would not be 13 hours if i was not burning such great hardwoods. “Softer” woods like maple i can only get like 10 hours out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Wow, that's amazing. 

I can get 8-10 hours if I stack it just right with some "over nigters" as we call them (big ole chunks). But, I have to be careful otherwise it takes off. I can damper it down, but this ash is so dry it takes off right now. I need to get some oak cured.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Only my second buck, haven't shot one in ten years. Thank you Lord.
> 
> View attachment 871099
> View attachment 871100
> View attachment 871101


Nice deer muad


sb47 said:


> Finally got the monkey off my back.....this big ole boy didn't run 5 yards.....I let him lay over night.....thats why he looks so stiff...


Nice


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> I used my AR in .450 Bushmaster. It went through both front legs, his heart and a lung. He leapt after the shot hit him, and once he landed he dropped and flopped for a minute. He was out fast, blend out inside, he was full of blood.
> 
> I can post more pics if y'all want, just wasn't sure how much gore y'all wanted to see, LOL.



Sounds similar to my MZ, except I only get one shot and can't see a darn thing after I shoot! It is a 50 cal CVA Accura, fires a 250 gr 45 cal saboted bullet. With two Triple Seven Magnum pellets it exits the muzzle about 2,000 FPS. Seems to work real well, and you only need one shot!


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Nice deer muad
> 
> Nice



You do realize SB posted a mannequin!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> You do realize SB posted a mannequin!


That's why I just said nice . Should have added a smiley


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> Man I absolutely love this stove and burning ash, oak and black locust. This is 13 hours after i filled it last night. Woke up this morning and this is the amount of coals that were left that I pulled to the front of the stove. The house temperature is climbing again just from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two more truckloads of oak and a little bit of cherry last weekend but forgot to get pictures. Had Lots of fun running the newly ported Smurf 7901 (thanks Kevin) and she did very well! Im impressed. I can see why Brett like the 79## saws so much. This is the first makita iv really ran a few tanks through. The ergonomics are a bit different but nothing goofy.
> 
> Think i have enough wood for 4 years now (including this winters stacks) and a LOT of splitting to do. I may consider selling some oak to switch out for some really nice dead ash in my woods.....just because i dont want to stop cutting wood[emoji1787].
> 
> 
> Only pictures i have of it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I am sure that thing rips. 

I was supposed to be "in line" for Kevin to do a saw for me in October but never heard from him. Not sure if he forgot or is behind on his work.


----------



## U&A

svk said:


> I am sure that thing rips.
> 
> I was supposed to be "in line" for Kevin to do a saw for me in October but never heard from him. Not sure if he forgot or is behind on his work.



PM inbound, Kevin is busy right now


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

U&A said:


> PM inbound, Kevin is busy right now
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Sounds good. I am in no hurry and I know Kevin will do a good job.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Man I absolutely love this stove and burning ash, oak and black locust. This is 13 hours after i filled it last night. Woke up this morning and this is the amount of coals that were left that I pulled to the front of the stove. The house temperature is climbing again just from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two more truckloads of oak and a little bit of cherry last weekend but forgot to get pictures. Had Lots of fun running the newly ported Smurf 7901 (thanks Kevin) and she did very well! Im impressed. I can see why Brett like the 79## saws so much. This is the first makita iv really ran a few tanks through. The ergonomics are a bit different but nothing goofy.
> 
> Think i have enough wood for 4 years now (including this winters stacks) and a LOT of splitting to do. I may consider selling some oak to switch out for some really nice dead ash in my woods.....just because i dont want to stop cutting wood[emoji1787].
> 
> 
> Only pictures i have of it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Your getting some great burn times, I don't normally get that long out of my PE, I have the medium size firebox, what size is yours. I think they only have three sizes and they use them for all their models.

The 7900/7910 series are great saws, I almost bought another ported one last night, not sure why lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Your getting some great burn times, I don't normally get that long out of my PE, I have the medium size firebox, what size is yours. I think they only have three sizes and they use them for all their models.
> 
> The 7900/7910 series are great saws, I almost bought another ported one last night, not sure why lol.



another 79## [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I remember you stash.

I think my firebox is 3 cubic feet. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Your getting some great burn times, I don't normally get that long out of my PE, I have the medium size firebox, what size is yours. I think they only have three sizes and they use them for all their models.
> 
> The 7900/7910 series are great saws, I almost bought another ported one last night, not sure why lol.


I hear you. I almost bought another 372 yesterday.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> another 79## [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I remember you stash.
> 
> I think my firebox is 3 cubic feet.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


LOL, but yes, just one more.
I think that's the large one.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I hear you. I almost bought another 372 yesterday.


You could just save a step and send me the link .


----------



## Hinerman

sb47 said:


> Finally got the monkey off my back.....this big ole boy didn't run 5 yards.....I let him lay over night.....thats why he looks so stiff...



Looks like you almost decapitated him. Did you take him with a katana?


----------



## muad

My view this morning. Saw a small buck earlier, hoping a fat doe comes soon.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> My view this morning. Saw a small buck earlier, hoping a fat doe comes soon.
> 
> View attachment 871305


Sure looks nice, good luck.


----------



## sean donato

Cheers men, hope all is well. Got a new temporary scrounge spot. My school mate, that I just got reconnected with, got me this new job a few months ago. We work in different trades, but for the same company. He stopped by where I was working and asked if I would be interested in some wood. I said heck yeah, what you got? He said wood, and more trees are coming down, I building a shop all the wood is yours if you take it all. I said see you tomorrow after work! (Which was today)


Didnt think of taking a pic wile I was over there. Got the ole f250 sagging a bit. Hes got piles cut to length every where and a bunch I need to buck up. All needs gone before spring. Best part is i dont have to take any of the trees down or deal with the top wood beyond dragging it back deeper into his woods. Super stoked, bunch of oak, some beach, think 2 birch trees, and a hickory. Be breaking out the 390xp for a few of the oak. The 562xp was on point this afternoon. Love how that saw work.


----------



## turnkey4099

I'm back. Computer died last thursday and the holidays put the guru way behind. Took until this afternoon before they were able to install the new one. It'll take awhile to catch up.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> My view this morning. Saw a small buck earlier, hoping a fat doe comes soon.
> 
> View attachment 871305


You can keep that white crap!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

U&A said:


> another 79## [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I remember you stash.
> 
> I think my firebox is 3 cubic feet.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I wish I had done just a little more research. I did actually want the bigger stove but the cost was a bit more and the guy said I needed the 8” pipe. My firebox is 2.3 and the bigger version was 3.2 I think. I get 8 or 9 hours tops.


----------



## U&A

ElevatorGuy said:


> I wish I had done just a little more research. I did actually want the bigger stove but the cost was a bit more and the guy said I needed the 8” pipe. My firebox is 2.3 and the bigger version was 3.2 I think. I get 8 or 9 hours tops.



Yah.

It really hurt paying the price but it is now paying back. I figured out what would be “best” and went one size bigger.

Now we are planning a little stove in the bedroom [emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> You can keep that white crap!



Fine by me! I wish we had 6" more inches or better. 

Seems we got 4-5" up by the house, but down in the woods there were spots where it was closer to 7". No drifting either as we had hardly any wind. 

Made for a beautiful scene this morning.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> Cheers men, hope all is well. Got a new temporary scrounge spot. My school mate, that I just got reconnected with, got me this new job a few months ago. We work in different trades, but for the same company. He stopped by where I was working and asked if I would be interested in some wood. I said heck yeah, what you got? He said wood, and more trees are coming down, I building a shop all the wood is yours if you take it all. I said see you tomorrow after work! (Which was today)
> View attachment 871369
> 
> Didnt think of taking a pic wile I was over there. Got the ole f250 sagging a bit. Hes got piles cut to length every where and a bunch I need to buck up. All needs gone before spring. Best part is i dont have to take any of the trees down or deal with the top wood beyond dragging it back deeper into his woods. Super stoked, bunch of oak, some beach, think 2 birch trees, and a hickory. Be breaking out the 390xp for a few of the oak. The 562xp was on point this afternoon. Love how that saw work.



Score!!! Nice scrounge. Need moar pics of that Ford


----------



## djg james

Awhile ago, the subject of dremel style grinding stones came up. Specifically the 5/32 and 7/32 diamond grinding stones. What brand do you like best? Couldn't find the discussion in a search.


----------



## jellyroll

filled the stove with scrounged pallet wood all white pine it is seasoned and puts out awesome heat.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Score!!! Nice scrounge. Need moar pics of that Ford


I'll get ya a few more tomorrow lol I'm not the only one with a nice OBS Ford on this site. Logger Nate has a darn nice one too.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> I'll get ya a few more tomorrow lol I'm not the only one with a nice OBS Ford on this site. Logger Nate has a darn nice one too.


Oh yeah, his is a beauty. 

I wish mine was a diesel, but at least it's not rusty


----------



## jellyroll

The new fords sure looks nicer than the new chevys made today anymore everything looks like a toyota or honda.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Got paid to cut a few storm damaged trees and take what I wanted for wood. Keeping Adam busy filling the carport that I got for the price of removing it. Made a desk for his full virtual classroom. The pin oak is from a tree I milled a few years ago. White pine legs were milled from a tree I took out of the yard.


----------



## Haywire

This was my sweetheart before I wrapped it around a lodgepole pine.


----------



## muad

psuiewalsh said:


> Got paid to cut a few storm damaged trees and take what I wanted for wood. Keeping Adam busy filling the carport that I got for the price of removing it. Made a desk for his full virtual classroom. The pin oak is from a tree I milled a few years ago. White pine legs were milled from a tree I took out of the yard.



Nice job!


----------



## muad

jellyroll said:


> The new fords sure looks nicer than the new chevys made today anymore everything looks like a toyota or honda.



My buddy got a new Chevy 2500 and it's a sharp truck, and I'm a diehard Ford man. 

That said, I wouldn't buy a new one from either. Emissions and Aluminum body panels have ruined today's trucks. 

I'll stick with clean examples made prior to 1998. Edit: the only exception would be an Excursion, love those!!


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> This was my sweetheart before I wrapped it around a lodgepole pine.
> 
> View attachment 871414



What a beauty! I wish I could find that exact truck with a straight 6 and a 5-speed.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> What a beauty! I wish I could find that exact truck with a straight 6 and a 5-speed.


That's what this one had! She was clean too.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> That's what this one had! She was clean too.



No way?!!!! Awe man, what a loss. So sorry that happened. 

I will get one at some point.


----------



## Haywire

muad said:


> No way?!!!! Awe man, what a loss. So sorry that happened.
> 
> I will get one at some point.


Driving home from somewhere, listening to some mellow tunes, fell asleep. When I came to, I was down in the passenger side foot well.
Bent the front axle, cracked the engine block. Tree was fine though


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Oh yeah, his is a beauty.
> 
> I wish mine was a diesel, but at least it's not rusty


I'm a diesel guy at heart, but the ole 460 pulls just fine. 191k on the clock, original engine, second transmission. When she blows up, it will be a hard decision if it gets the 460 rebuilt, or a cummins swap. The truck isnt going anywhere as far as I'm concerned. Shes a little rusty but not bad for living in eastern Pa. Have another cab corner to do, and the back corner on the bed rotted out for some reason. Just need time to do it. 


jellyroll said:


> The new fords sure looks nicer than the new chevys made today anymore everything looks like a toyota or honda.


I gotta agree, my bil works for a chevy dealer, dont care for how the trucks look myself, and I'd never buy one newer then a 16. Hes constantly telling me horror stories of junk engines, bad transmissions, and all they know to do is throw parts at the stuff till the figure out what's actually wrong. Dont know if its just his dealership or how the warranty goes. It's scary really. 


muad said:


> My buddy got a new Chevy 2500 and it's a sharp truck, and I'm a diehard Ford man.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't buy a new one from either. Emissions and Aluminum body panels have ruined today's trucks.
> 
> I'll stick with clean examples made prior to 1998. Edit: the only exception would be an Excursion, love those!!


Couldt come up with an excursion but I have a half way decent 2000 expedition. Cant say I'd do without a full sized suv, I'd only ditch it if i found a sharp expedition.


----------



## MustangMike

1) I'll keep my new (2019) F-150 with the 10 speed and ecco boost! I like getting mid 20s on flat highway!

2) I'll happily take some white stuff before hunting season is over!

3) The diamond stones for grinding chain are EZ Lap, they work great for me!


----------



## MustangMike

I've got one of my "Frankenstein" MS460s back on my bench. Seems it ate a decomp valve, but luckily not while it was running.

This is a saw that would not be running w/o AM parts. The case is OEM, the piston is used OEM stolen from another 460 that did not need it any more. The tank handle and recoil are AM, and the jug is a slightly ported (just bevels and some intake lowering) HL Supply "Door Buster" jug that they used to sell for $20!.

I thought I would get lucky and just pull the muffler, lower the piston, and pour the decomp (and one little bearing) out the exhaust (the other two bearings are still in the decomp). Seemed to work, but the saw would not roll over! A flashlight inspection revealed a "dent" in the squish band preventing the piston from passing. The owner must have pulled the cord with the decomp button down there. Other than the "dent", I think the piston and jug look good.

The owner has several wooded acres, heats by wood, and loves the saw. Those silly cheap jugs had pretty good porting, and she does run pretty well (better than most stock 460s). With the BGD, I'll have to glue the jug back down.

I'll have to fix that squish band and put this saw back together. Have 6 other saws waiting to go on the bench, but luckily most are just minor problems - one needs new AV rubber (on order), one needs a brake flag, one needs a bar stud, one needs the control switch cleaned (will not shut off), one does not run, and one runs poorly.

I'll try to get some of the simple ones done here and there, but I told the owners I'm very busy right now and it will be a while on some of them.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I've got one of my "Frankenstein" MS460s back on my bench. Seems it ate a decomp valve, but luckily not while it was running.
> 
> This is a saw that would not be running w/o AM parts. The case is OEM, the piston is used OEM stolen from another 460 that did not need it any more. The tank handle and recoil are AM, and the jug is a slightly ported (just bevels and some intake lowering) HL Supply "Door Buster" jug that they used to sell for $20!.
> 
> I thought I would get lucky and just pull the muffler, lower the piston, and pour the decomp (and one little bearing) out the exhaust (the other two bearings are still in the decomp). Seemed to work, but the saw would not roll over! A flashlight inspection revealed a "dent" in the squish band preventing the piston from passing. The owner must have pulled the cord with the decomp button down there. Other than the "dent", I think the piston and jug look good.
> 
> The owner has several wooded acres, heats by wood, and loves the saw. Those silly cheap jugs had pretty good porting, and she does run pretty well (better than most stock 460s). With the BGD, I'll have to glue the jug back down.
> 
> I'll have to fix that squish band and put this saw back together. Have 6 other saws waiting to go on the bench, but luckily most are just minor problems - one needs new AV rubber (on order), one needs a brake flag, one needs a bar stud, one needs the control switch cleaned (will not shut off), one does not run, and one runs poorly.
> 
> I'll try to get some of the simple ones done here and there, but I told the owners I'm very busy right now and it will be a while on some of them.


That's an interesting one Mike.
Did it have a base gasket when this happened, seems like it would be a bit tight if you remove it seeing that damage, as it doesn't look like it's very high in my picture. I guess depending on how much you take out of the band to clean it up it wouldn't be a problem. Many of this aftermarket jugs had huge squish, I had a 460 that was over .060 lol.
I scrounged this rototiller up two nights ago, hope to make some cash tilling gardens, I think there will be a lot more people wanting/needing gardens in the spring.


----------



## MustangMike

I built this saw w/o a base gasket, and even sanded the base of the jug a bit.

My final #s were squish .0225, Ex 103.5, Tr 124, Intake (I lowered it) 80. I also advanced the timing my cutting .020 off the key (about 6*).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I built this saw w/o a base gasket, and even sanded the base of the jug a bit.
> 
> My final #s were squish .0225, Ex 103.5, Tr 124, Intake (I lowered it) 80. I also advanced the timing my cutting .020 off the key (about 6*).


You have plenty of room then, maybe even a bit more sanding. Seems that one did start off having good numbers. Not sure why some of the others were so far off, how hard is it to manufacture a copy with the same numbers as the factory .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That's an interesting one Mike.
> Did it have a base gasket when this happened, seems like it would be a bit tight if you remove it seeing that damage, as it doesn't look like it's very high in my picture. I guess depending on how much you take out of the band to clean it up it wouldn't be a problem. Many of this aftermarket jugs had huge squish, I had a 460 that was over .060 lol.
> I scrounged this rototiller up two nights ago, hope to make some cash tilling gardens, I think there will be a lot more people wanting/needing gardens in the spring.
> View attachment 871466



Noice!! Looks like the same one my buddy has on his B2920.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I scrounged this rototiller up two nights ago,



That’s a BIG rototiller!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I got it from a "secret source" that those MS460 "Door Buster" jugs had porting changes that were suggested by a forum member.

I built 2 saws with them (a 440 Hybrid and this 460) and both owners love em and have not had any problems with them.

I purchased several of them, and still have a few. Some look better than others, consistency is not a strong suit with Chinese AM parts!

That said, the porting generally looks good, especially the transfers, which (IMO) is the hardest area to improve. I often used other jugs because I believed the plating was better on the other jugs, but the HL jugs I've used have not failed so … time will tell!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Noice!! Looks like the same one my buddy has on his B2920.


Thanks. They aren't a Howard, but for a guy to do a bunch of smaller gardens a yr they are great. They are pretty smooth in pre-broke ground, I'll be trying it at a buddies on sod, that may be a little rougher lol.


Philbert said:


> That’s a BIG rototiller!
> 
> Philbert


Its only a 48", with a 29hp engine and a hydro trans I don't think I'll have a problem turning it. I had the same one in a 5' I ran on my L3800, which is 38hp with a hydro trans and it had no problem unless you were in soaking wet clay .
Whats funny is I don't have a garden .


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jellyroll said:


> The new fords sure looks nicer than the new chevys made today anymore everything looks like a toyota or honda.


I swear the new front end on the chevys was designed by the Pontiac Aztec design guy. Ugliest truck made currently!


----------



## jellyroll

finally a nice warm day out ( 48 it feels tropical ) i will go have a look for some wood lurking in the wild.


----------



## jellyroll

ElevatorGuy said:


> I swear the new front end on the chevys was designed by the Pontiac Aztec design guy. Ugliest truck made currently!


I drive a 96 Chevy 1500 i will stick to it over the new Chevy's. My friend bought one with the 5.3 and he told me it holds 9 quarts of oil! and my answer is why? the old 5.3's didn't hold that much.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jellyroll said:


> I drive a 96 Chevy 1500 i will stick to it over the new Chevy's. My friend bought one with the 5.3 and he told me it holds 9 quarts of oil! and my answer is why? the old 5.3's didn't hold that much.


My buddy has a 96 2500 with the 350, I like it but it’s only 2wd. My trucks and tractors have to be 4x4 lol. He was upset when I had to pull him out of my backyard with my 4Runner. I didn’t know his truck was 2wd, his trailer tire was in a rut and he couldn’t move.

More oil, lower operating temp and extended oil change intervals would be my guess.


----------



## sean donato

I think the more oil in the sump is a trend


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> My buddy got a new Chevy 2500 and it's a sharp truck, and I'm a diehard Ford man.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't buy a new one from either. Emissions and Aluminum body panels have ruined today's trucks.
> 
> I'll stick with clean examples made prior to 1998. Edit: the only exception would be an Excursion, love those!!



The excursion is definitely cool but iv never been an SUV guy. 

But I also dont have enough friends to fill one[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> But I also dont have enough friends to fill one


Probably because you always give them that wood with all the blue/grey spots in it .


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Sometimes, you need to take a break from filing chains . . .
> 
> View attachment 870230
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've been telling myself to do that for 30 years...never have. It's more fun to sort through a batch of wedges looking for one that at least has some semblance of an edge.


----------



## chipper1

You can do it @Cowboy254 .


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> It's more fun to sort through a batch of wedges looking for one that at least has some semblance of an edge.


Your wedges that have been defiled?

Philbert


----------



## muad

No deer today, but saw a herd of 8-10 as I was leaving my spot. 6 hours in one spot made for one cold Muad. 

Was frustrated because I saw three nice doe about 200-250 yards away on the neighbor's property (edge of the woods along a field). I watched them for over an hour, hoping they were coming into my feeder. No dice. 

Oh well, at least I saw deer.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> No deer today, but saw a herd of 8-10 as I was leaving my spot. 6 hours in one spot made for one cold Muad.
> 
> Was frustrated because I saw three nice doe about 200-250 yards away on the neighbor's property (edge of the woods along a field). I watched them for over an hour, hoping they were coming into my feeder. No dice.
> 
> Oh well, at least I saw deer.


Crossbow with a reel .
Or you could just use the crossbow for setting lines in trees, fun either way, but you won't get in trouble for pulling a deer from your neighbors property onto yours lol.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Probably because you always give them that wood with all the blue/grey spots in it .










Those pc’s are still waiting for a victim [emoji38][emoji38]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

sean donato said:


> I think the more oil in the sump is a trend



My wifes 2.3 turbo ranger holds 6.2 quarts and my 6.4L holds 7 [emoji23][emoji23]

But turbos need a bit more.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## woodchip rookie

My 6.7 holds 13 quarts


----------



## U&A

woodchip rookie said:


> My 6.7 holds 13 quarts



Yeah 

Well

Diesel 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## jellyroll

U&A said:


> My wifes 2.3 turbo ranger holds 6.2 quarts and my 6.4L holds 7 [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> But turbos need a bit more.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


the 4.3 in my truck holds 4.5 qts w/filter.


----------



## jellyroll

ElevatorGuy said:


> My buddy has a 96 2500 with the 350, I like it but it’s only 2wd. My trucks and tractors have to be 4x4 lol. He was upset when I had to pull him out of my backyard with my 4Runner. I didn’t know his truck was 2wd, his trailer tire was in a rut and he couldn’t move.
> 
> More oil, lower operating temp and extended oil change intervals would be my guess.


I change mine every 10,000 miles but i run schaeffer's oil in my truck.


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, I used to do a few lawns with my Kubota 5' tiller. I removed the rear flap and added a stone tine to it. What this does is any rocks spun off hit the tines and fall directly down into the bottom of the tilled hole, the topsoil then hit the tines busting it up and the fines go between the tines and cover everything up. This creates a nice fluffy tilling job. Here is a picture of the type of stone tine I used. I'll try to take a picture when I'm home this weekend.


----------



## cantoo

I also bought an early Christmas present for my wife. She was so thrilled to see it when we picked it up at the auction. She was equally impressed by the other 3 pieces that we picked up too. I'm all out of ideas for her birthday in April, some women are just so hard to shop for. I thought she might like some of these rollers but I might just have to buy a couple piles for myself. The rake is 66" wide. I had a big heavy 72" one with double grapple but it was just so heavy and too wide to be handy so I sold it. This one is a lighter one and I might add a single grapple arm to it this winter.


----------



## MustangMike

The guy with the crossbow looks like the brother of the guy from MidwayUSA!


----------



## sean donato

@muad Got another pic for you



I stopped and got another load last night, didnt think about getting a picture till I was home and it was dark by then.


----------



## jellyroll

sean donato said:


> @muad Got another pic for you
> View attachment 871633
> 
> 
> I stopped and got another load last night, didnt think about getting a picture till I was home and it was dark by then.


Not much rust for a salt belt truck.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> @muad Got another pic for you
> View attachment 871633
> 
> 
> I stopped and got another load last night, didnt think about getting a picture till I was home and it was dark by then.



She's a beauty, I'm surprised to see those rear hub caps, I rarely see those in tact anymore. In fact my truck is missing them, but they were gone when I bought it. I would love to get me a set. 

I'll snap a picture of mine here in a bit


----------



## muad

jellyroll said:


> Not much rust for a salt belt truck.



Agreed. 

Mine has some dings and dents, as it's a farm truck, but it's virtually rust free. I get it hot oiled every year though, which is what saves it from Ohio's salty winter roads. 

Will get some pics here when I go outside.


----------



## Be Stihl

Had been burning poplar and a little sycamore the tree company dropped this year, just to start off the season. Last night was in the 20’s so I put in a couple small splits of seasoned white oak. Stove hit 700 degrees in about 15 minutes, well I guess I cleaned out the chimney real good. Gonna have to learn how to operate my stove a little better with the drier wood I guess. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Be Stihl said:


> Had been burning poplar and a little sycamore the tree company dropped this year, just to start off the season. Last night was in the 20’s so I put in a couple small splits of seasoned white oak. Stove hit 700 degrees in about 15 minutes, well I guess I cleaned out the chimney real good. Gonna have to learn how to operate my stove a little better with the drier wood I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You might wanna also look at where you're placing your temperature gauge. If my memory serves me correct that's a pipe temperature gauge which is made to be put 12 inches above the stove on the actual exhaust pipe. So what I'm saying is it may show you're in the "red" but really you are still at safe temps because of where it's located on the stove. 

I've never had the pleasure of burning white oak.


----------



## sean donato

jellyroll said:


> Not much rust for a salt belt truck.


Oddly enough it was a plow truck for a landscaping company before I got it. They took really good care of it. 191k on the clock and its given me very little trouble. Once the weather gets nice this spring it's getting re treated with a rust converter, then under coated. I have every intention of passing it on to one of my kids. Just did full stainless exhaust, banks long tube headers as well.


----------



## SS396driver

Had my surgery yesterday 32 stitches from the middle of the pinkey down to the palm and up the ring finger so I've gone from 0 stitches in 5 years to 37 . 
In just 4 days


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with your recovery. I know you have met my Nephew, but I'm also looking forward to meeting you sometime. We seem to have a lot in common, and I'd love to see you car collection!


----------



## SS396driver

Thanks we'll definitely get together


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Had my surgery yesterday 32 stitches from the middle of the pinkey down to the palm and up the ring finger so I've gone from 0 stitches in 5 years to 37 .
> In just 4 days
> 
> 
> View attachment 871650


Dang! What happened?


----------



## panolo

Heal up fast! I'm sure it will be nice to have it fixed.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Stop delimbing your spruce. EAT IT!!









Tip Off The Old Spruce


Around Southcentral and Southeast Alaska, spruce tips appear pretty reliably around Mother’s Day. Poet Seamus Heaney even referenced the bright fresh color, describing the “May-green spruce,” in his Glanmore Sonnets. The one exception I’ve noted to the May rule was the time I left our fresh...




ediblealaska.ediblecommunities.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

One of three more loads I took to the burn area last trip up. These people lost their house.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Internet pictures.


----------



## farmer steve

muad said:


> No deer today, but saw a herd of 8-10 as I was leaving my spot. 6 hours in one spot made for one cold Muad.
> 
> Was frustrated because I saw three nice doe about 200-250 yards away on the neighbor's property (edge of the woods along a field). I watched them for over an hour, hoping they were coming into my feeder. No dice.
> 
> Oh well, at least I saw deer.


Blew my chance on a monster 9 pt yesterday, Under estimated the distance and shot under him.  Prolly the offspring of this one i got 4 years ago.Back at it shortly.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> Blew my chance on a monster 9 pt yesterday, Under estimated the distance and shot under him.  Prolly the offspring of this one i got 4 years ago.Back at it shortly.
> View attachment 871780



Dang, what a bummer. 

I'm taking today off from hunting. The last three days they've done the same thing, sit 200-250 yards away and tease me. The last two afternoons I know they didn't see or smell me, as I played the wind right. They were just walking around slowly and never came within range... 

Frustrating.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of three more loads I took to the burn area last trip up. These people lost their house.
> 
> View attachment 871762
> View attachment 871763
> View attachment 871764



Bummer on their house. 

Love that International you're driving! Very cool.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Dang! What happened?


I have Dupuytrens contracture. The soft tissue of the hand turns to scare tissue around the ligaments. Causing the fingers to curl inward. They removed the scar tissue


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet pictures.
> 
> View attachment 871767
> View attachment 871768


Boot lace through mine. 




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Smart Idea!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Boot lace through mine.
> 
> View attachment 871857
> 
> 
> Philbert



Interesting.


----------



## Be Stihl

muad said:


> You might wanna also look at where you're placing your temperature gauge. If my memory serves me correct that's a pipe temperature gauge which is made to be put 12 inches above the stove on the actual exhaust pipe. So what I'm saying is it may show you're in the "red" but really you are still at safe temps because of where it's located on the stove.
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of burning white oak.



Thanks for the insight, I need to move it and start tracking stove pipe temp. It is a process to learn that takes experience for sure. This is my first time burning white oak also, only my second full winter with a wood stove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Be Stihl said:


> Thanks for the insight, I need to move it and start tracking stove pipe temp. It is a process to learn that takes experience for sure. This is my first time burning white oak also, only my second full winter with a wood stove.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh I get it, I'm only trying to help. I remember what it was like trying to learn a stove for the first time.

The biggest thing is always keep your stove and your flu wide-open while you're starting your fire run it pretty hot until you get a good bed of coals then close your damper in close down your air inlets to slow it down and then add your bigger chunks of wood to get your slower/longer burn times. 

I close mine down pretty tight for night time burns, doesn't put off as much heat but it burns longer. You'll get it figured out.


----------



## MustangMike

And always open it up for a bit after you have it closed down for the night to burn off any accumulations inside the flue. Don't want any chimney fires!


----------



## Ryan A

woodchip rookie said:


> Stop delimbing your spruce. EAT IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip Off The Old Spruce
> 
> 
> Around Southcentral and Southeast Alaska, spruce tips appear pretty reliably around Mother’s Day. Poet Seamus Heaney even referenced the bright fresh color, describing the “May-green spruce,” in his Glanmore Sonnets. The one exception I’ve noted to the May rule was the time I left our fresh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ediblealaska.ediblecommunities.com



Dogfish makes a beer called Pennsylvania Tuxedo brewed with Spruce tips and it tastes like it sounds it would......leave the spruce tips on the tree. Not good eating or brewed with for drinking.....


----------



## Logger nate

Little chilly, but sure is a nice day.

Really like the heated handles.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Dogfish makes a beer called Pennsylvania Tuxedo brewed with Spruce tips and it tastes like it sounds it would......leave the spruce tips on the tree. Not good eating or brewed with for drinking.....


Not one of the better beers that Dogfishhead has made. At 8.5% ABV you don't notice the taste after 3 or 4.   How's things over your way Ryan?


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a .22-250 yesterday. Missed a coyote on the way home, but since the gun isn’t sighted in yet, we’ll blame the gun.

Sighting in that one and my M14 clone today though. Time for predator hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

What gun for the 22-250, details, how did it shoot? Do you hand load?

I have a Ruger 77 in 220 Swift w/26" bull barrel. Used to put holes in holes at 100 yds, but is no longer that accurate. I put a lot of rounds through it at the range … fun to shoot!

Almost all are reloads, but the Norma Factory ammo was very hot and very accurate.


----------



## panolo

I like my 22-250's. I have a lot of confidence in my M70 and I don't shoot anything special. Have not many rounds through the axis I won.


----------



## svk

It’s a Savage Axis with a 6-24 power scope. I sighted it in this afternoon and it was a couple inches off at 100 yards. Now dead on, at least as accurate as I could shoot off the hood of the truck.

Factory loaded 55 grain soft point fiocchi right now. I’d like to do some handloads with the new 35gr bullet which advertises 4450 FPS!!!

I looked at a few guns and this was a screaming deal. The shop I bought it from also had a Remington 700 target as well as a Winchester M70 with a custom stock. Unfortunately I didn’t care for the feel of the custom stock as there was too much material on the comb which caused an unnatural feeling when trying to sight your eye. I’m not going to pay 800 bucks for a gun that immediately needs a new stock or significant rework!! I do love the model 70 action though.

I didn’t want to spend a lot as a varmint gun only gets out a few times a year for me.


----------



## svk

Mike, I’ve looked at a few .220 swifts as well. They do fire a bullet faster than the 22-250 although I’ve read that barrel life is significantly shorter. I guess sort of like comparing a woods ported saw to a full race saw!


----------



## svk

I also sighted in my Chinese clone M14. Trigger pull is stiff but it’s remarkably accurate. Even in rapid fire I kept all of the holes within a coffee can.


----------



## JustJeff

I think the 220 swift shooting out a barrel is a myth. Be tough to shoot that much. I shot my first deer with a savage in 22-250. Not my first choice for deer but I will always have a bit of a love affair with the 22-250.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Not a myth if you use hot loads … and why else would you have one???

It still shoots well, just not the tack driver it used to be.

If you reload it Steve, my 223 Ruger Amer Rifle really liked the Hornady 52 gr Hps, so you may want to give them a try.


----------



## svk

Tried to scrounge up a yote, but my predator caller is on its last legs. Lots of white noise in the call so that’s not going to attract many predators. 

I started looking for new calls this evening.


----------



## cornfused

JustJeff said:


> I think the 220 swift shooting out a barrel is a myth. Be tough to shoot that much. I shot my first deer with a savage in 22-250. Not my first choice for deer but I will always have a bit of a love affair with the 22-250.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I purchased a Savage 112V in 1975 brand new, used it to hunt everything from rock chucks to Thompson's ground squirrels for almost 30 years. During that time I burned the chamber leade out of 5 barrels. If you load the Swift to 22-250 velocities it'll out last the 22-250, but when loaded to it's full potential it LIKES TO EAT BARRELS. If you are very careful about shot string length and keeping the barrel cool it's normally good for 2,000 rounds of useable accuracy. As the old saying goes: if you load a Swift down, you should've got a 22-250.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> It’s a Savage Axis with a 6-24 power scope. I sighted it in this afternoon and it was a couple inches off at 100 yards. Now dead on, at least as accurate as I could shoot off the hood of the truck.
> 
> Factory loaded 55 grain soft point fiocchi right now. I’d like to do some handloads with the new 35gr bullet which advertises 4450 FPS!!!
> 
> I looked at a few guns and this was a screaming deal. The shop I bought it from also had a Remington 700 target as well as a Winchester M70 with a custom stock. Unfortunately I didn’t care for the feel of the custom stock as there was too much material on the comb which caused an unnatural feeling when trying to sight your eye. I’m not going to pay 800 bucks for a gun that immediately needs a new stock or significant rework!! I do love the model 70 action though.
> 
> I didn’t want to spend a lot as a varmint gun only gets out a few times a year for me.


What kind of range are you going to be shooting that you need a 6x24 scope. I have three 3x14x50. I seldom raise the magnification above 5. My Athlon 3x14x50 is probably the clearest scope I have ever looked thru at 1200yrds, better than the leupold varix3. I can make out the bark on trees with either one. The christmastree cross hairs and FFP on the athlon Is what gives it the edge over the leupol in my opinion.


----------



## farmer steve

No deer for me but @nomad_archer scrounged a nice flat top down back yesterday. I think that makes him 5 for 5 every time he comes out to hunt.


----------



## JustJeff

cornfused said:


> I purchased a Savage 112V in 1975 brand new, used it to hunt everything from rock chucks to Thompson's ground squirrels for almost 30 years. During that time I burned the chamber leade out of 5 barrels. If you load the Swift to 22-250 velocities it'll out last the 22-250, but when loaded to it's full potential it LIKES TO EAT BARRELS. If you are very careful about shot string length and keeping the barrel cool it's normally good for 2,000 rounds of useable accuracy. As the old saying goes: if you load a Swift down, you should've got a 22-250.


I guess I was thinking locally, the places I have lived haven't had prairie dogs or ground squirrels. So varmint hunting and predator hunting numbers would be greatly reduced from other areas of North America. Hunting ground hogs and coyotes you'd be hard pressed to shoot more than a couple boxes a year unless you were target shooting a lot. I've never shot a swift so my opinions are based on conversations and reading and not actual experience. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

I have 0 experience with the 22-250, but had a 220 swift for a short time, not knowing about it being a barrel burner I wasnt impressed with its accuracy. Ended up selling it off. Now I just stick to a .223/5.56 for varmet duty. My .223 wylde really likes the 55gr hornady v max ammo. Does a good job up to coyote sized game. Ground pigs around the house still get 22 mag. 40gr hp CCI. does quite a number on them.
I have 2 athlon scopes just got the second for my tikka. I'm really impressed with them for the cost. This one is a talos btr 4-12 x44. The illuminated reticle doesnt do anything for me, but the FFP is amazing once you get used to it.


----------



## Hinerman

Walnut, silver maple, red oak, and pine. 3 small pieces of elm too.


----------



## JustJeff

Went and bought a Christmas tree (hangs head in shame) and cut a Christmas cookie with the junkyard homelite. Pretty much the only thing I use this saw for. It's becoming a tradition.







Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Hinerman said:


> Walnut, silver maple, red oak, and pine. 3 small pieces of elm too.
> 
> View attachment 872207
> View attachment 872208


Is that HVBW or just regular walnut?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Is that HVBW or just regular walnut?


What happens if that 'HillbillyRedneck' guy (former member) cuts highly valuable black walnut? Does that become HBRNHVBW ?

(asking for a friend)

Philbert


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> What kind of range are you going to be shooting that you need a 6x24 scope. I have three 3x14x50. I seldom raise the magnification above 5. My Athlon 3x14x50 is probably the clearest scope I have ever looked thru at 1200yrds, better than the leupold varix3. I can make out the bark on trees with either one. The christmastree cross hairs and FFP on the athlon Is what gives it the edge over the leupol in my opinion.


It’s too much scope but came on the gun! A 12 or 16 power max scope would have been fine with me. This one needs a lot of adjustment to be clear so I may downgrade to something that can pick up a target quicker. Or maybe night vision. 

Gun, scope, and 40 rounds of ammunition was $370.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> I have 0 experience with the 22-250, but had a 220 swift for a short time, not knowing about it being a barrel burner I wasnt impressed with its accuracy. Ended up selling it off. Now I just stick to a .223/5.56 for varmet duty. My .223 wylde really likes the 55gr hornady v max ammo. Does a good job up to coyote sized game. Ground pigs around the house still get 22 mag. 40gr hp CCI. does quite a number on them.
> I have 2 athlon scopes just got the second for my tikka. I'm really impressed with them for the cost. This one is a talos btr 4-12 x44. The illuminated reticle doesnt do anything for me, but the FFP is amazing once you get used to it.
> View attachment 872204


I had a 223 for many years. We used to go out to the dakotas to shoot prairie dogs which was fun. The 223 was very accurate but with the long/heavy barrel I used it very little.


----------



## hamish

Well back at er again


----------



## U&A

jellyroll said:


> I change mine every 10,000 miles but i run schaeffer's oil in my truck.



Schaeffers is great oil. Pao and group3 based. 

Redline is ester and PAO[emoji6][emoji16]

Schaeffers may possibly have a bit of ester in it as an “additive” as esters help keep additives in suspension in a PAO based oil. 

My uncle drives a truck for a living and runs Schaeffers and uses their UOA program. He is running well ovet 30,000 miles per OCI on that oil. 

Either way GREAT oil choices man! 

I do 6months or 8,000 on redline 5w40 in the summer and 5W30 in the winter. Usually 8,000 comes first though. 

If your interested get a UOA done by Blackstone or Polaris. Pay the extra to get a TBN number on your used oil to. It will give you a good idea on your how well your oil is fighting corrosion before you change it. .....among many other things. 

I stop at 3tbn because most guys dont know about TAN levels. They are the counter part to TBN (total base number). As your TBN goes down TAN levels go up. Tan causes corrosion and when the 2 levels get close to their meeting point your oil is done. That happens to average around 3 tbn. But its not set in stone so 3 gives ya a bit of security.

Sorry for blabbering. Just being helpful[emoji16][emoji6]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## MustangMike

I am following my brother's lead and running Mobil 1 0-40 in all my vehicles, winter and summer.

The F-150 and my wife's Edge ST both have the 2.7 ltr bi-turbo motors, so they get changed every 5,000 miles.

The Mustang just gets changed every year, but it doesn't do much more than that anyway.


----------



## jellyroll

U&A said:


> Schaeffers is great oil. Pao and group3 based.
> 
> Redline is ester and PAO[emoji6][emoji16]
> 
> Schaeffers may possibly have a bit of ester in it as an “additive” as esters help keep additives in suspension in a PAO based oil.
> 
> My uncle drives a truck for a living and runs Schaeffers and uses their UOA program. He is running well ovet 30,000 miles per OCI on that oil.
> 
> Either way GREAT oil choices man!
> 
> I do 6months or 8,000 on redline 5w40 in the summer and 5W30 in the winter. Usually 8,000 comes first though.
> 
> If your interested get a UOA done by Blackstone or Polaris. Pay the extra to get a TBN number on your used oil to. It will give you a good idea on your how well your oil is fighting corrosion before you change it. .....among many other things.
> 
> I stop at 3tbn because most guys dont know about TAN levels. They are the counter part to TBN (total base number). As your TBN goes down TAN levels go up. Tan causes corrosion and when the 2 levels get close to their meeting point your oil is done. That happens to average around 3 tbn. But its not set in stone so 3 gives ya a bit of security.
> 
> Sorry for blabbering. Just being helpful[emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


I send a oil analogist to wix and my TBN is usually around 2 when i change it. I also use Hastings filters as well my truck has close to 300,000 and has never had any major work done beside distributor replacement and intake gaskets.


----------



## chipper1

Gentlemen get you're wheelbarrows ready!
I know someone is close to this one LOL.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Gentlemen get you're wheelbarrows ready!
> I know someone is close to this one LOL.
> View attachment 872355


How well does spruce burn? i know nothing about it since that type of tree doesn't exist here in my state.


----------



## turnkey4099

jellyroll said:


> How well does spruce burn? i know nothing about it since that type of tree doesn't exist here in my state.



Not bad but doesn't last like a good hardwood. I burn anything that is free. Free makes it a 'good' firewood.


----------



## MustangMike

Spruce seems to burn great in Canada and the PNW, but does not seem to burn worth anything in the rest of the lower 48 (Ha, Ha, Ha)!

Many pre conceived ideas about burning Evergreen trees.


----------



## MustangMike

In the mid 1970s Ruger was the first gun maker to re-introduce the 220 Swift in their M77 with a 26" bull barrel. My gun is topped with a NLA 10X fixed power Leopold Scope with AO. It was a pretty high end rig in it's day, and I remember complaining that the scope cost almost as much as the gun!

Being a reloader, I used to go to the range quite a bit. One day I got my wife to agree to come with me to see what it was all about. I set her up with the Swift on sand bags at 100 yds and let her shoot. Her first group ever at 100 yds measured 3/8". I was proud as punch, and believed she shared my enthusiasm. Then she turns to me and says "I don't like doing this"!

Well … my wife CAN shoot, but I'm the shooter in the family!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> It’s too much scope but came on the gun! A 12 or 16 power max scope would have been fine with me. This one needs a lot of adjustment to be clear so I may downgrade to something that can pick up a target quicker. Or maybe night vision.
> 
> Gun, scope, and 40 rounds of ammunition was $370.


Sounds like you got one of the Bass pro deals I wasnt able to get.
I dont remember the calibers of any of the zogger rifles, but with the availability of bullet choices, I would bet you can good accuracy with reloading and careful bullet/ powder combos. If you can find any reloading supplies that is. With the 22/250, faster isnt always better. I got a buddy that shot a deer in the head at 486 yrds, with his reloads. I know he uses imr 4895 powder in everything. Including 44mag and 45/70, and all his other rifles. Only powder he says he needs. My bench has half a dozen or more different powders on it and I missed a deer at 30 yrds with my 270. S-it happens.


----------



## LondonNeil

qualities to look for. Available, free, splits easily, burns hot, dries easily, burns for a good while, leaves little ash....only a wood snob gets to bother past the first 2


----------



## hamish

If all you have is spruce, pine, yellow birch, poplar, tamerac, fir,........guess what.......thats what ya burn. We got wood snobs round these parts too but seems they wake up cold and outta wood lots.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Not one of the better beers that Dogfishhead has made. At 8.5% ABV you don't notice the taste after 3 or 4.   How's things over your way Ryan?


Family is good, all are healthy and that’s all one could ask for right?

Numbers are on the rise here in Delaware County. As of Friday, Delco was at 12.5% positivity rate per 100,000.Our biggest issues in schools is staffing. There are simply not enough staff to fill the vacancies when someone gets sick or has to quarantine for 14 days. It’s a mess.

I don’t get too personal on here but my oldest daughter has a rare genetic disorder and is 100% dependent on adult support to get through her school day.It’s been a juggle for us at home to maintain her education while simultaneously teaching our own students virtually. Either my wife or I may look into taking a family leave to take care of her as what we are doing now is not sustainable for the long haul.

Challenging, but counting our blessings for sure.


----------



## Ryan A

FB and CL have been sparse for scrounging. Nothing left here to cut or split recently.

Had a lady the other day who HAD to have wood that night. Delivered it maybe 1/4 mile away and she gave me $60 for .17 of cord. Not bad.


----------



## husqvarna257

Had a snow storm hit us this weekend. All wet crap that took trees down. But my only ones were white birch trash trees less than 4" in diam. Not great but I need to clear more by the driveway when weather is better and no ice on the ground. Tractor snow blower cleared the mess the next day when it froze up. Lots of noise as it ground up the icy snow but it worked. We did not loose power until the day after for 2 hours so not bad.


----------



## MustangMike

hamish said:


> If all you have is spruce, pine, yellow birch, poplar, tamerac, fir,........guess what.......thats what ya burn. We got wood snobs round these parts too but seems they wake up cold and outta wood lots.



My BTU chart shows Yellow Birch having the same BTUs as Red Oak, and both higher than Ash!

I think with your choices, I would look for that for the overnight wood!


----------



## MustangMike

muddstopper said:


> Sounds like you got one of the Bass pro deals I wasnt able to get.
> I dont remember the calibers of any of the zogger rifles, but with the availability of bullet choices, I would bet you can good accuracy with reloading and careful bullet/ powder combos. If you can find any reloading supplies that is. With the 22/250, faster isnt always better. I got a buddy that shot a deer in the head at 486 yrds, with his reloads. I know he uses imr 4895 powder in everything. Including 44mag and 45/70, and all his other rifles. Only powder he says he needs. My bench has half a dozen or more different powders on it and I missed a deer at 30 yrds with my 270. S-it happens.



The bullet, the powder, the charge amount, and primer can all make a difference, but often the length of the cartridge is as important as anything else, and where you can do what factory loads can't! Often the best accuracy is obtained with the bullet right up to the lands, but be careful with pressure if you do that.

When setting up my dies, I will sometimes just start a bullet in a un-sized case and close it in the action to see what overall length to set my die at. Just make sure it still fits in the magazine.

Some of my guns also shoot notably better with neck sized brass that has been once fired in the same gun, sometimes with a light load. When I load a box to hunt with, I want the best accuracy I can get. Virgin brass and older brass get used for target practice.


----------



## MustangMike

My two favorite powders are IMR 4350 and IMR 4064. The IMR powders are generally less affected by temperature changes, and you can find good loads for about any rifle cartridge larger than 223 with those two powers (I like H-335 in the 223).

I load 220 Swift, 30-30, 270 Win, 270 WSM, 30-06, 300 Win Mag and 348 Win.

The only draw back is they don't meter especially well, so I weight every charge. Conversely, H-335 meters very well!


----------



## svk

I always weighed every charge, just do not trust "throwing" unless it was for a shotgun or pistol where you are just plinking. Attention to detail makes a big difference in precision shooting.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Sounds like you got one of the Bass pro deals I wasnt able to get.
> I dont remember the calibers of any of the zogger rifles, but with the availability of bullet choices, I would bet you can good accuracy with reloading and careful bullet/ powder combos. If you can find any reloading supplies that is. With the 22/250, faster isnt always better. I got a buddy that shot a deer in the head at 486 yrds, with his reloads. I know he uses imr 4895 powder in everything. Including 44mag and 45/70, and all his other rifles. Only powder he says he needs. My bench has half a dozen or more different powders on it and I missed a deer at 30 yrds with my 270. S-it happens.


The only centerfires were .308 and 44 mag. I will definitely reload once I find some reloading equipment again. I was loading 16 calibers but sold everything several years ago.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Brought some oak up the hill. 2 years old, I can’t wait for that heat!


----------



## Philbert

Nice looking tractor.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Had to do a brake job on my wifes daily driver . 04 Envoy rears were metal to metal so all new rotors and pads . I dont think the dr will notice the dirt on the bandages what ya think


----------



## djg james

ElevatorGuy said:


> Brought some oak up the hill. 2 years old, I can’t wait for that heat!


Man that's Purdy! Nice basket of wood too.


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> The bullet, the powder, the charge amount, and primer can all make a difference, but often the length of the cartridge is as important as anything else, and where you can do what factory loads can't! Often the best accuracy is obtained with the bullet right up to the lands, but be careful with pressure if you do that.
> 
> When setting up my dies, I will sometimes just start a bullet in a un-sized case and close it in the action to see what overall length to set my die at. Just make sure it still fits in the magazine.
> 
> Some of my guns also shoot notably better with neck sized brass that has been once fired in the same gun, sometimes with a light load. When I load a box to hunt with, I want the best accuracy I can get. Virgin brass and older brass get used for target practice.


I do the same as you when setting the length. I have found that the maximum length often won fit in the mags and will cause feeding problems. Most bottle neck bullets seem to like a 15-20 thousand jump before contacting the lans. Of course I have heard of much shorter jump distances, but it doesnt seem to work for me. When I find a length that works, I usually make a dummy load to keep on the bench just for comparison. Different bullet shapes have different ogive's, so OAL can vary widely. I load for three different .270's, every one has a different OAL that they like. Only one of those rifles has a detachable mag, and it wont shoot the long bullets mine will, one is a drop door, and mine is load and unload from the top. I usually load everything to fit the mag of my grandsons rifle so the bullets will shoot in each of the three rifles. The only rifle I am real particular loading for is my 7mm mag. The biggest issue now is being able to experiment with different powders and bullets. Hard to test something you cant find and if you do much testing, you soon run out of anything to shoot.


----------



## muad

Better horde your IMR powder, the additive that makes it more temp stable was outlawed in Australia where it's all made. 

At least that's what I heard.


----------



## farmer steve

Deer scrounging has been slow. I did find a lot of maple,cherry and LOCUST that is just waiting for me at my dad's farm while I was there hunting the last 2 days.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Anybody dealt with this stuff?


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> You can do it @Cowboy254 .



Phew, got there eventually. It's hard work catching up if you take your eyes of this thread for even a day or two. 

We had a very late cold snap this week - never mind that it's meant to be summer now. Had three fires and snow on the hills across from us.




Burning leftover firepit blue gum and wattle which wouldn't normally get a look in but it doesn't matter much outside the main burning season.


----------



## rarefish383

I was coming home Saturday, along a nice but winding road. We had wind gust to 50 mph. Came around a curve just in time to see a big blue recycle bin flying through the air, into my headlight. Crap. The light still worked so I waited till Monday to order a new one. On eBay, OEM, almost $800. After market almost $200. Decided I better take it to the collision center and let a pro check for more damage. There were some scuffs in the paint they can buff out, and the bin slid down the side of the truck. It was protected by the running board, but it knocked the cap off the end of the running board. Total, $1270. Parts $808, the rest labor. You have to pull the bumper to get to the head light. I asked the insurance guy if I could save a few bucks in the deductible if I saved them money by going with the aftermarket piece. He said no, they would only cover it with the OEM piece. Insurance said they were not going to bother with looking at it, the estimate was reasonable and customary.


----------



## MustangMike

For my 223, I have different seating dies for the different bullets and label them so I don't have to change them. You are very correct that the length depends greatly on the shape of the bullet, and the lands of the rifle.

Also, when a rifle gets a little "shot out", loading a bit longer brings back some accuracy, as it is usually the throat that erodes.


----------



## rarefish383

Was reading one of Philbert‘s old posts and saw all of the responses from Casey. Clicked on his name and there was no last seen date. Any one in touch with Casey, is he still around?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Phew, got there eventually. It's hard work catching up if you take your eyes of this thread for even a day or two.
> 
> We had a very late cold snap this week - never mind that it's meant to be summer now. Had three fires and snow on the hills across from us.
> 
> View attachment 872792
> 
> 
> Burning leftover firepit blue gum and wattle which wouldn't normally get a look in but it doesn't matter much outside the main burning season.


I was truly addicted to the WTF forum, missed over a month, just gave up. Might start frequenting it again after New Years. Missed a couple weeks here and skipped to the front of the line. Saw update, I’ve bought 17 saws from my old saw guy in WV. One little Blue EZ, the rest over 70CC’s. Two left to get, a 115CC Wright Blade saw and an 075.

Being deer season I forgot if I posted I got a spike in WV and a little 6 point in MD. My buddy saw the spike heading my way before I did. Then it just fell down. He got to it before me. I saw him looking it over for blood. He looked at me and said, “did you shoot it in the eye”? I nodded and he laughed. When he told my cousin I shot it in the eye, my cousin asked “why”? I said, “because I could”. My cousin hunts with an AAR, not the AR15 version, the Amish Assault Rifle, a Remington 30-06 semi auto. He comes to camp and if he can put one round in a pie plate, it’s good. He just keeps squeezing the trigger. Then I said it doesn’t waste any meat. Then I think he realized I was ragging on his marksman skills.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Moving and stacking wood tonight. I built the little pallets to fit between the wheel wells on my ford ranger.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> For my 223, I have different seating dies for the different bullets and label them so I don't have to change them. You are very correct that the length depends greatly on the shape of the bullet, and the lands of the rifle.
> 
> Also, when a rifle gets a little "shot out", loading a bit longer brings back some accuracy, as it is usually the throat that erodes.



And, a "shot out" barrel to a long range or service rifle shooter, will usually still hold minute of groundhog out to 300 yards for many years/rounds to come. 

I loved it when my buddy would sell me "shot out" Krieger barrels for cheap


----------



## SS396driver

Today at lowes . Outside garden center saw feathers floating in the air and some on then ground little blood and bird droppings . Guess the pigeon dropped a load seeing the hawk dropping on him. Hawk flew away with body . Talk about adapting to the environment


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Today at lowes . Outside garden center saw feathers floating in the air and some on then ground little blood and bird droppings . Guess the pigeon dropped a load seeing the hawk dropping on him. Hawk flew away with body . Talk about adapting to the environmentView attachment 872896


Looks like a peregrine falcon.
Very cool, unless they are going after your young chickens .


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> Brought some oak up the hill. 2 years old, I can’t wait for that heat!View attachment 872722


That's a big beech .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Phew, got there eventually. It's hard work catching up if you take your eyes of this thread for even a day or two.
> 
> We had a very late cold snap this week - never mind that it's meant to be summer now. Had three fires and snow on the hills across from us.
> 
> View attachment 872792
> 
> 
> Burning leftover firepit blue gum and wattle which wouldn't normally get a look in but it doesn't matter much outside the main burning season.


Nice job .
I knew you would.
Great looking fire.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I was truly addicted to the WTF forum, missed over a month, just gave up. Might start frequenting it again after New Years. Missed a couple weeks here and skipped to the front of the line. Saw update, I’ve bought 17 saws from my old saw guy in WV. One little Blue EZ, the rest over 70CC’s. Two left to get, a 115CC Wright Blade saw and an 075.
> 
> Being deer season I forgot if I posted I got a spike in WV and a little 6 point in MD. My buddy saw the spike heading my way before I did. Then it just fell down. He got to it before me. I saw him looking it over for blood. He looked at me and said, “did you shoot it in the eye”? I nodded and he laughed. When he told my cousin I shot it in the eye, my cousin asked “why”? I said, “because I could”. My cousin hunts with an AAR, not the AR15 version, the Amish Assault Rifle, a Remington 30-06 semi auto. He comes to camp and if he can put one round in a pie plate, it’s good. He just keeps squeezing the trigger. Then I said it doesn’t waste any meat. Then I think he realized I was ragging on his marksman skills.


When I shoot them I whistle after aiming above the shoulder or where there head would turn to, then bam, right between the eyes. Leaved to do that living on the river, it only takes one time jumping in the river to know it's better to miss than to have to jump in there to chase one that didn't drop on the spot.


muad said:


> And, a "shot out" barrel to a long range or service rifle shooter, will usually still hold minute of groundhog out to 300 yards for many years/rounds to come.
> 
> I loved it when my buddy would sell me "shot out" Krieger barrels for cheap


I don't normally shoot out a barrel, but when I do I just load another round .
Been watching the two turkeys that have been hanging around here pretty much every day. I thought one of them had a bum leg, now I see one doesn't have a leg at all, and they both hop around the same way. I'm wondering if it's a sympathy hop as the one has a leg it hold up. I'm also wondering if these two got pushed out of their flock for being the odd balls. Now that I'm thinking about it why would two odd balls hang around our house.


----------



## cantoo

Got tired of doing everything but firewood stuff so I grabbed a spare gravity bin running gear that I had sitting around and headed to work to have some alone time. I already have two log wagons the same as this but I always seem to wish I had another one so I did. I try to keep two wagons at the landing so that I can put big logs on one for my OWB or bandsaw mill logs, one for the smaller wood for the Wallenstein processor and now another one for the limb wood that I usually cut up to 48" with my buzzsaw or chainsaw. This saves time unloading them at my processing area I also load everything with the butt to the tongue so that they can be loaded onto the processor and bandmill the correct way. I have separate piles for everything. I just need to remove it to flip it over to weld the underside joints, weld my name and the date on it and it will be done. Doing that this weekend, wife doesn't know yet so I guess that means sneaking out early . I make my uprights and bunks so they work for 8' cedar posts and my 13'- 2" firewood logs. I make a rub rail on the sides to help protect the tires in the narrow tight bush trails. Hitch on the rear so I can haul another one. The log bed is bolted to the running gear so that I can use it for other things if I want. I was going to put a hoist on it but really don't have a need for that. ( yet) Orange one is the older one and I think the other old one loaded with cedar logs is in a picture too. Also added an old picture of the orange one loaded with cedar posts behind my grapple.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I was going to say "Falcon" also!


----------



## MustangMike

Ford picked an odd car to name after the fastest bird in the world! Thay can dive at 200 MPH and they often hunt other birds. I guess they may even be the fastest animal in the world!

In fact, they build nests for them on almost every bridge in or near NYC so they keep the Pigeons off the bridge. Pigeon droppings are very corrosive!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Ford picked an odd car to name after the fastest bird in the world! Than can dive at 200 MPH and they often hunt other birds. I guess they may even be the fastest animal in the world!
> 
> In fact, they build nests for them on almost every bridge in or near NYC so they keep the Pigeons off the bridge. Pigeon droppings are very corrosive!


They brought them to Grand Rapids when I was around 14, we went to a buddies dads office downtown, where they had the first nesting pair they brought in. Now they are everywhere, the bird folks love them .
What's funny is I've never seen one in a deep dive, so probably more like the ford lol.


----------



## muad

Hey now, you Chebby boys better stop cracking on our Fords... 

Almost as bad as them Hooskie lovers dawging Stihl saws....


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> I am following my brother's lead and running Mobil 1 0-40 in all my vehicles, winter and summer.
> 
> The F-150 and my wife's Edge ST both have the 2.7 ltr bi-turbo motors, so they get changed every 5,000 miles.
> 
> The Mustang just gets changed every year, but it doesn't do much more than that anyway.



If they are ecoboost motors watch out for LSPI (low speed pre ignition)..Your oil should be SN+ rated.

The additives are vastly different and the base oil is a bit different. If you dont run DI turbo rated oil that are SN+ it is a risk. Its actually the additives that cause it and calcium is the biggest. M1 0W40 has a good amount of calcium.

Ford was seeing pistons split in half and heads crack from LSPI.

Only trying to help brother.[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Was reading one of Philbert‘s old posts and saw all of the responses from Casey. Clicked on his name and there was no last seen date. Any one in touch with Casey, is he still around?


Casey as in CaseyForrest?


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Casey as in CaseyForrest?


Yep.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a peregrine falcon.
> Very cool, unless they are going after your young chickens .


We call then duck hawks


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Yep.


Casey got himself in some issues with another member, he was not banned to my knowledge but I think he took a leave of absence.


----------



## svk

Usually when folks bring up said issue, their posts get deleted......I have been a member of here for 11 years and over 25,000 posts...my very first deleted post was caused by discussing said issues about a month or so ago. Yeah, go figure.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Moving more oak, almost caught up!


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 873102
> Moving more oak, almost caught up!


Cool to see a little truck with AT tires, bet you can go almost anywhere with that.


----------



## svk

Another guy who we haven't heard from in a while is Alleyyooper, I know he was battling cancer so I hope he is just taking a break from AS.


----------



## Honyuk96

SVK really nice thought. Cheers


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> If they are ecoboost motors watch out for LSPI (low speed pre ignition)..Your oil should be SN+ rated.
> 
> The additives are vastly different and the base oil is a bit different. If you dont run DI turbo rated oil that are SN+ it is a risk. Its actually the additives that cause it and calcium is the biggest. M1 0W40 has a good amount of calcium.
> 
> Ford was seeing pistons split in half and heads crack from LSPI.
> 
> Only trying to help brother.[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



When I had my eco-boost, I did a lot of research on what oil to use. For the longest time I only used Motorcraft or Shell Rotella oil's in my vehicles. I saw a lot of posts where people were sending in used oil for analysis from their eco-boosts, and one oil that did really well was Castrol. I'm trying to remember which flavor, but I ran it in my 2010 SHO, and it seemed to work well. 

I still use Motorcraft oil in the Crown Vic and Expedition, everything else gets Shell Rotella 15W-40. Even the 460EFI in my F350 gets that, and she's at 208,000K miles. Purrs like a kitten (a large kitten at that).


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> Cool to see a little truck with AT tires, bet you can go almost anywhere with that.


Yes sir, family truck at that! I wanna lock it front and rear, it would really be a monster then! The wife wants her Lexus or Audi first lol. I bought the tractor so I’m losing the game.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Cool to see a little truck with AT tires, bet you can go almost anywhere with that.



My wife's Grandpa put BFG ATs on his 2004 4x4 ranger. They worked awesome, however he drives it so little that they ended up dry rotting on him before he wore then out. 

I run nothing but BFG TAs on my trucks, and I've gotten great performance and milage (last set went over 60K on the F350, and they weren't bald but due to be changed).


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> My wife's Grandpa put BFG ATs on his 2004 4x4 ranger. They worked awesome, however he drives it so little that they ended up dry rotting on him before he wore then out.
> 
> I run nothing but BFG TAs on my trucks, and I've gotten great performance and milage (last set went over 60K on the F350, and they weren't bald but due to be changed).


Same will happen with these. I drive this truck about 6 miles a week unless I’m chasing firewood. That happens to any tire that sits outside. I put a $1000 set of Michelin’s on my last ranger. I put about 10k on them in 5 years and they were trash but the tread looked brand new lol.


----------



## U&A

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 873102
> Moving more oak, almost caught up!



DANGER RANGER!! 

AWSOME!

Nice tires[emoji6]

And window stickers [emoji16][emoji16]









Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## muad

@svk I forgot to tell you that I checked for .44 and .380 locally. No dice. Rural king is freaking picked clean. I think they had some .270 and some other rifle cartridges that are not as popular anymore. That was it. Their ammo shelves were barren.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> @svk I forgot to tell you that I checked for .44 and .380 locally. No dice. Rural king is freaking picked clean. I think they had some .270 and some other rifle cartridges that are not as popular anymore. That was it. Their ammo shelves were barren.


Appreciate you checking. I did find 380 fmj so at least I can make some noise lol.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Usually when folks bring up said issue, their posts get deleted......I have been a member of here for 11 years and my very first deleted post was cause by discussing said issues about a month or so ago. Yeah, go figure.


I gave up on the chainsaw forum and many other sites as too many people get butt hurt to easily.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Appreciate you checking. I did find 380 fmj so at least I can make some noise lol.


Hornady FTX Bullets 44 Cal (430 Diameter) 225 Grain Flex Tip eXpanding (midwayusa.com), I bought a couple boxes of these a few weeks ago. I dont know how well, or if, they will even feed in a 44 carbine. If they dont, they should shoot well in my model 29. I have killed one bear with the pistol, only thing else I have shot it at has been paper. You can always send your carbine to me, and you wont have to worry about finding bullets.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have anything chambered in 44, but have a ton of brass a guy gave me when he knew he would be loosing his pistol permit (a long story).

I always thought it would be real cool to have a Win 92 in 44 mag, and they are making them now, but I just have trouble buying another gun … I really don't have room for the ones I've already got!


----------



## panolo

Made a little wood yesterday. Before and after piles.


----------



## abbott295

But are those tires on that Ranger radial or bias-ply?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

abbott295 said:


> But are those tires on that Ranger radial or bias-ply?


I don’t understand the reason for the question. They’re radials, Why would you put bias-ply tires on a vehicle?


----------



## H-Ranch

ElevatorGuy said:


> I don’t understand the reason for the question. They’re radials, Why would you put bias-ply tires on a vehicle?


It's an old reference to a somewhat opinionated member that doesn't post any more.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Gotcha! It had me thinking lol.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> I don’t understand the reason for the question. They’re radials, Why would you put bias-ply tires on a vehicle?


I actually ran biased play tires for years on my old isuzu trooper. I never understood why people didnt like them.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> I actually ran biased play tires for years on my old isuzu trooper. I never understood why people didnt like them.


When I think of bias ply, I think old tech and trailer tires. Maybe on an old cheap beater but I see zero reason to run them. I’m surprised you can still buy them for cars and trucks.


----------



## svk

Bias ply tires, one of the great debates of AS!!

Some of the farm stores still sell pickup sized bias ply tires.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> I gave up on the chainsaw forum and many other sites as too many people get butt hurt to easily.


I put about 15 people on ignore a few years back and this place cleans up in a hurry. Most of those knuckleheads should have been booted but that’s almost impossible to achieve on this site unfortunately.


----------



## svk

I’ll never understand that....to let bad members continually run off good members but not ban the bad members because of the short term ramifications. 

I admin a couple of Facebook groups and we have no qualms about banning folks. As my co-admin says “by the time they realize they’ve been banned, they’ve already been replaced by a new member who wants to be here”.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Bias ply tires, one of the great debates of AS!!
> 
> Some of the farm stores still sell pickup sized bias ply tires.


Where's @Whitespider when you need him?


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> I don't have anything chambered in 44, but have a ton of brass a guy gave me when he knew he would be loosing his pistol permit (a long story).
> 
> I always thought it would be real cool to have a Win 92 in 44 mag, and they are making them now, but I just have trouble buying another gun … I really don't have room for the ones I've already got!


I can take that 44 brass off your hands if you want to get rid of it. Pm being sent.


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> I actually ran biased play tires for years on my old isuzu trooper. I never understood why people didnt like them.


You ARE White spider, and I claim my $5


----------



## SS396driver

I run bias ply tube tires on my 68 with retainer split ring rims( not widowmakers)


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I run bias ply tube tires on my 68 with retainer split ring rims( not widowmakers)View attachment 873392
> 
> View attachment 873391


Sweet truck


----------



## jellyroll

farmer steve said:


> Where's @Whitespider when you need him?


tales of the smoke dragon stove too.


----------



## jellyroll

svk said:


> Bias ply tires, one of the great debates of AS!!
> 
> Some of the farm stores still sell pickup sized bias ply tires.


thought that was the which oil is best and what ratio. kind of like which chain is best.


----------



## jellyroll

ElevatorGuy said:


> I don’t understand the reason for the question. They’re radials, Why would you put bias-ply tires on a vehicle?


because snow doesn't stick to bias ply .


----------



## jellyroll

I got away from a other saw forum years ago and just reappeared here but been busy with life. i remember one member i loved to talk to but i don't see him around his name went by Scott Russell aka 08f150


----------



## svk

jellyroll said:


> I got away from a other saw forum years ago and just reappeared here but been busy with life. i remember one member i loved to talk to but i don't see him around his name went by Scott Russell aka 08f150


He’s still around but not active. I believe @unclemoustache keeps in touch with him.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Sweet truck


Thanks . The tires are 10 ply Cooper, rears are mud tires . Nice thing is I dont need any special tools to change a flat just a couple of tire irons . Bad thing is no such thing as a slow leak . Tube tires go flat fast


----------



## Logger nate

Good morning wood scrounges 
l mean wood scroungers


----------



## jellyroll

Logger nate said:


> Good morning wood scrounges View attachment 873532
> l mean wood scroungers


you can keep the white stuff.


----------



## panolo

jellyroll said:


> you can keep the white stuff.


Was just going to the say the same!! I enjoy seeing it in Nate's pics but I don't need any in my yard!


----------



## svk

I’m looking at brown grass and leaves in my front yard with about 2-3 inches of snow out in the woods. Unseasonably dry here fit us but the next few nights will be cool to start building ice which will be good.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> You ARE White spider, and I claim my $5


Who's whitespider? I guess I missed that debate..... for the record, I had 34x10.50 biased super swampers on the trooper. I got them used but almost new. Had them for years. Not saying I havent had great radials, but if another set of biased came by for a good price I'd grab them.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> Who's whitespider? I guess I missed that debate.....


What post by whitespider *wasn't* a debate? LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> Who's whitespider? I guess I missed that debate..... for the record, I had 34x10.50 biased super swampers on the trooper. I got them used but almost new. Had them for years. Not saying I havent had great radials, but if another set of biased came by for a good price I'd grab them.


What's your thoughts on moisture meters? Magic?


----------



## Haywire

Some Lodgepole scrounge this morning..


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> I’m looking at brown grass and leaves in my front yard with about 2-3 inches of snow out in the woods. Unseasonably dry here fit us but the next few nights will be cool to start building ice which will be good.



No ice here yet, but the water temps are there and a couple nights in the single digits would mean go time. No green grass here, got hit with several inches of wet, heavy stuff today and more on it's way.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> What's your thoughts on moisture meters? Magic?


Why would they be magic? Voltage is sent through one prong to the other, depending on moisture level the resistance varies, giving you the moisture content. I assure you I'm not they guy you think I am. 
Any way,
Got a small load of logs today


Blew a tire out backing into the driveway. Got thing it way here at the house. Gotta get the spare mounted up.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> What's your thoughts on moisture meters? Magic?


Not just magic. 

FRIGGIN MAGIC, I TELL YA!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oak scrounge.



This tree got dropped in my neighbour's garden. Long story short, they didn't want me to have the wood....but the tree service did....so thy let me know that they would be carrying the rings out to the pavement (sidewalk)and pilling it there and would then use the grab on the truck you can see to lift it in....and they told me once it was on the pavement it was fine if I grabbed it. Since the rings were 2'6" plus, even at the fairly thin slices they were making, I did fancy risking a ruptured disc or hernia....so I grabbed the x27 and stood there quartering the rounds as the guys brought them to me, then used a trolley another neighbour loaned me to shift them the 15 feet up th street and fling them into my garden...while my neighbours watched. 

Probably a bit over half a cord. That's almost 2 cord of oak from my two immediate neighbours, in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> Why would they be magic? Voltage is sent through one prong to the other, depending on moisture level the resistance varies, giving you the moisture content. I assure you I'm not they guy you think I am.
> Any way,
> Got a small load of logs today
> View attachment 873588
> 
> Blew a tire out backing into the driveway. Got thing it way here at the house. Gotta get the spare mounted up.


Neil is just joking about another topic spidey was known to rant about - bias ply tires, moisture meters, EPA stoves, breathing when you fight... and many, many others. Like I said, he's somewhat opinionated. I'm sure Neil does not believe you are the same person. But it's a good chuckle for some of the oldtimers around here.


----------



## svk

Oh man.

Spider vs slowp arguments were the greatest.

And don’t forget the legend of fastp.


----------



## svk

I miss the zingers like this one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Indeed. Please don't take offence, you aren't the butt of the joke in anyway. The guys that have been here long enough know that Spidey was an interesting guy.

'it's magic I tell ya!' was a phrase he used a lot as he felt meters were a waste of time and money. He was a smart guy, just enjoyed trolling other forumites.


----------



## svk




----------



## JustJeff

I've owned a couple 4x4's with bias plus tires. I had an '80 k5 blazer with Q size (35") buckshot mudders. Great off road tires but road manners goes to radials and the road is where I do 95% of my driving. If I had an older 4x4, like 35 years or older, I'd put buckshots on it just for the period look and feel. The one truck I wish I still had was my '74 Bronco.....
Jeez who'd have thought a joking comment about bias tires would bring back so many memories

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> Why would you put bias-ply tires on a vehicle?



Some do it because they’re cheaper. The tires on my truck are 41 14.50 17, many off roaders are amazed I pay for radials for tires that big.

Others buy bias because they think they grab better.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 872722



Somebody told me their tractor would fit in the grapple on my loader, maybe this is what he was talking about.


----------



## panolo

That guy was a hoot! I remember also reading a thread about someone burning railroad ties that made me laugh like crazy.


----------



## jellyroll

M


panolo said:


> That guy was a hoot! I remember also reading a thread about someone burning railroad ties that made me laugh like crazy.


They burn slow and hot but stink like hell.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some do it because they’re cheaper. The tires on my truck are 41 14.50 17, many off roaders are amazed I pay for radials for tires that big.
> 
> Others buy bias because they think they grab better.


I'm that guy. Well sometimes. Biased tires were waaay cheaper for my dump trailer than radials.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> *Spider vs slowp* arguments were the greatest.


I still see that as Godzilla vs Mothra.

No disrespect meant towards Godzilla or Mothra.


----------



## MustangMike

Talking about burning hot and stinking … I have heard of some folks feeding old tires into their outdoor wood burner! Some folks do crazy stuff!


----------



## SimonHS

LondonNeil said:


> Long story short, they didn't want me to have the wood


Why didn't they want you to have it? And now that you do have it will they make life difficult for you?


----------



## JustJeff

Spent some time at the firewood gym this morning hauling and stacking near the door before it starts snowing. As a bonus, the clothesline runs right over where I stack my wood and I got paid for my efforts with a tooney (Canadian two dollar coin). Stack doesn't look that big in the picture but there's over half a facecord there.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I was talking to a guy at my BIL's two nights ago, he was telling me about how he burned some telephone poles, he said, "don't do that"  .
Which I could have had it on video, it was hilarious.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Some Lodgepole scrounge this morning..
> 
> View attachment 873578
> View attachment 873579



Nice truck!


----------



## mountainguyed67

From Thursday, another load that went to the burn area. Three more this time, including one to a new address. Not quite done loading in this pic.


----------



## SimonHS

chipper1 said:


> he burned some telephone poles


I bet if you split them down small they would make fantastic kindling?


----------



## chipper1

SimonHS said:


> I bet if you split them down small they would make fantastic kindling?


Redneck fatwood lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

SimonHS said:


> Why didn't they want you to have it? And now that you do have it will they make life difficult for you?


I've upset them. I don't know how, I asked very politely but they blanked me, twice or more. No they won't make life difficult.
I'm not being a ****, they are very quiet people and a little...errmmm.... They have their views but they don't always match the views of others. The tree guys and other neighbours all worked that out/know for themselves.
I have no wish to annoy them, none at all, and if they could tell me politely why they are upset I'd likely try hard to rectify.... But shouting verbal abuse at me in front of neighbours and the tree guys.... That's not going to work.


----------



## sean donato

My property is surrounded on 3 sides by a total arse hat. Last time we "spoke" I had to pit a $20 in the swear jar, and my kids learned some new words......


----------



## cantoo

chipper1 said:


> I was talking to a guy at my BIL's two nights ago, he was telling me about how he burned some telephone poles, he said, "don't do that"  .
> Which I could have had it on video, it was hilarious.


That's crazy why would he do that?
Wow this guy has an owb just like mine. And he has a green steel skid just like mine. He even has the same kind of brick on his house as mine.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Ford picked an odd car to name after the fastest bird in the world! Thay can dive at 200 MPH and they often hunt other birds. I guess they may even be the fastest animal in the world!
> 
> In fact, they build nests for them on almost every bridge in or near NYC so they keep the Pigeons off the bridge. Pigeon droppings are very corrosive!


I thought I had read, years ago, that Chrysler had the name Falcon first. The story I heard was Chrysler owed Henry a favor, and he asked if he could use Falcon. Chrysler then had a contest with the employees and they settled on the Valiant. So, I just did a search and the first thing I saw said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Thanks . The tires are 10 ply Cooper, rears are mud tires . Nice thing is I dont need any special tools to change a flat just a couple of tire irons . Bad thing is no such thing as a slow leak . Tube tires go flat fast


I loved the old 7.50X16’s, mud and snows. Had them on my 55 and 63 IH one tons and my Dad’s 72 C30 custom.


----------



## cantoo

Didn't have time to play with the roller conveyors this weekend but I did change my home made blade into a pusher blade yesterday. And I got the log trailer finish welded.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Didn't have time to play with the roller conveyors this weekend but I did change my home made blade into a pusher blade yesterday. And I got the log trailer finish welded.


Wait, when did you get that bota .


cantoo said:


> That's crazy why would he do that?
> Wow this guy has an owb just like mine. And he has a green steel skid just like mine. He even has the same kind of brick on his house as mine.


From the sound of it they were the ones that were covered in tar .


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> Didn't have time to play with the roller conveyors this weekend but I did change my home made blade into a pusher blade yesterday. And I got the log trailer finish welded.



NICE!!!!


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

cantoo said:


> Didn't have time to play with the roller conveyors this weekend but I did change my home made blade into a pusher blade yesterday. And I got the log trailer finish welded.


I'll be rigging something up to push snow this week myself. I broke the plow for my cub last year, and would rather use my yanmar, as it's a bigger tractor. Just need to hurry up and got it did before wednesday. They are calling for 8" or so. (But normally the weather man over reacts so I'm not really expecting to need it.)


----------



## cantoo

I was working at our shop at the Factory. That's the work Kubota. Handy to have it around when I'm building stuff so that I don't have to take my tractor there too. We have an overhead hoist in the Maintenance shop so flipping stuff to weld is easier. My home shop is full of street bikes and 4 wheelers and there is usually a vehicle on the hoist so welding is a pain. I'll likely keep the pusher at work most of the time so they can use it around the warehouse. We have our own forklift with a 12" pusher on it just for emergencies and light snow falls. We have a company do everything else with pay loaders. I spend quite a few weekends and holidays working in the shop there.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> I'll be rigging something up to push snow this week myself. I broke the plow for my cub last year, and would rather use my yanmar, as it's a bigger tractor. Just need to hurry up and got it did before wednesday. They are calling for 8" or so. (But normally the weather man over reacts so I'm not really expecting to need it.)


Watched all 4 of the local stations and they were all different. I like WHP 21 as the best guessers in central PA.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> Watched all 4 of the local stations and they were all different. I like WHP 21 as the best guessers in central PA.


Couple forecasts I saw yesterday said you guys were getting the snowfall of the century mid-week.


----------



## SS396driver

Lionsfan said:


> Couple forecasts I saw yesterday said you guys were getting the snowfall of the century mid-week.


Maybe this century we've had worse but we're used to it. Not like the people in GA that freak out with 2 inches.


----------



## Lionsfan

SS396driver said:


> Maybe this century we've had worse but we're used to it. Not like the people in GA that freak out with 2 inches.


I think it's more the trend with the media, why even report on it if you can't make it into some giant spectacle.


----------



## Ryan A

This will change a few times between now and Wednesday. 6-10" in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Couple forecasts I saw yesterday said you guys were getting the snowfall of the century mid-week.




Crippling where I'm at right at the bottom the first P.  Prolly would just a be a nuisance snow for @Logger nate in I DE HO.


----------



## SS396driver

Not ready but then again if it weren’t for the last minute nothing would get done. Moving a load to be stacked. Plow on no weight in bed yet and no chains . The 68 will have to ride this one out outside


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Watched all 4 of the local stations and they were all different. I like WHP 21 as the best guessers in central PA.


I've got the JD staged and ready to go. I even bought a new cover for it at HD, $29.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Not bad but doesn't last like a good hardwood. I burn anything that is free. Free makes it a 'good' firewood.


This one is for you, Harry, @turnkey4099 . Tallest willow I've ever seen, and two of them. Stumps are over 6' across, one had 6 leads, the other 8, all about 70'. All the leads were in the 20"-24" range. Got both trees on the ground in one day. Most of the wood and brush cut and stacked or burned. Going back to split the rest of the wood and burn the last of the brush.


----------



## turnkey4099

It is f


rarefish383 said:


> This one is for you, Harry, @turnkey4099 . Tallest willow I've ever seen, and two of them. Stumps are over 6' across, one had 6 leads, the other 8, all about 70'. All the leads were in the 20"-24" range. Got both trees on the ground in one day. Most of the wood and brush cut and stacked or burned. Going back to split the rest of the wood and burn the last of the brush.


It is fun stuff to work up, especially in those sizes. Makes great shoulder season wood. I mix it about 1/3 in with my hardwood so I have some fast heating wood in the mornings.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> It is f
> 
> It is fun stuff to work up, especially in those sizes. Makes great shoulder season wood. I mix it about 1/3 in with my hardwood so I have some fast heating wood in the mornings.


These trees were over my friends garage and parking area. About a month ago he had a big limb land on the roof of his Dakota so he said they had to go. His best estimate was $4800. I got it done for $2500. I'll go back with my splitter, and he'll help, and supply the beer. He has a fridge full of good beer.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I've got the JD staged and ready to go. I even bought a new cover for it at HD, $29.


Genius..Never thought of using a dumpster bag . Going to home depot tomorrow


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> I've got the JD staged and ready to go. I even bought a new cover for it at HD, $29.


Hope you don’t come home and find that Waste Management hauled it away!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, 10-15" would be a pretty good size for a first snow of the year. Would likely send us from below to above average!

Was a bit unusual we did not get anything in Nov. Often (and I joke about it) we have a white Thanksgiving and a green Christmas!


----------



## Ryan A

I know they say as you get older, you don't like snow. Couldn't be further from the truth for me @ 35 y/o. Last winter was abismal with snow and I can't wait for the white stuff to fly here in the SE corner of PA.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> I know they say as you get older, you don't like snow. Couldn't be further from the truth for me @ 35 y/o. Last winter was abismal with snow and I can't wait for the white stuff to fly here in the SE corner of PA.



You think you’re old? Lol!


----------



## cantoo

Sean, my first snow blade was a 40 gallon hot water tank cut in half and welded together then chained to my tractor bucket. I used it for maybe 5 years. This one is 3 small blades off Toro tractors, welded together and home made skid steer attachment plate welded to it. It works good but I usually have a couple of skid steer power angle blades sitting here for sale to use also. I have a 3 pth snow blower but seldom use it. My wife does most of the snow removal and she doesn't like using the rear blower.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> I know they say as you get older, you don't like snow. Couldn't be further from the truth for me @ 35 y/o. Last winter was abismal with snow and I can't wait for the white stuff to fly here in the SE corner of PA.


Come on over Ryan. I have an extra shovel and a big driveway.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Hope you don’t come home and find that Waste Management hauled it away!


I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't park it to close to the curb.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> You think you’re old? Lol!


I was going to say the same thing. Wait until you are Older!


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Hope you don’t come home and find that Waste Management hauled it away!


Remember the mini hay wagon project back in the summer? That's where I first thought of the Bagster as a cover. Before long they will have to send a bigger WM truck by my place.


----------



## Philbert

I got one of those ‘Bagsters’ as a reusable container for hauling / dragging brush out of backyards (not for disposal). 

Philbert


----------



## svk

We flirted with subzero temps last night for the first time. With all of the weird weather, it’s actually been warmer than average here.

I think I’ll wrap up my balsam cutting project this weekend. Frozen balsam is much cleaner to work with. Then out the saws away for a while.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Remember the mini hay wagon project back in the summer? That's where I first thought of the Bagster as a cover. Before long they will have to send a bigger WM truck by my place.


That came out real nice. Need something like it to pull behind the 68 stepside


----------



## sean donato

You guys can keep the snow, I plowed roads for a township for a wile, first year I dont have to do it, and too be honest if i never saw snow again in my life it would be too soon. I'm currently in the snow removal crew at work, but dead last on the list. I was told were not allowed to take a vacation day, so if it's more the Ln 8-10 thursday morning I'll take the point and call off.


cantoo said:


> Sean, my first snow blade was a 40 gallon hot water tank cut in half and welded together then chained to my tractor bucket. I used it for maybe 5 years. This one is 3 small blades off Toro tractors, welded together and home made skid steer attachment plate welded to it. It works good but I usually have a couple of skid steer power angle blades sitting here for sale to use also. I have a 3 pth snow blower but seldom use it. My wife does most of the snow removal and she doesn't like using the rear blower.


My current plow tractor is my cub cadet 582. It does well, but is a tad light in the pants. I have another plow laying around I'm going to mock up on the yanmar when I get a chance. Truthfully a snowblower would be the best for it, but they are rare as hens teeth these days. See if I can scrounge up a couple heavy spring to fix the plow in the cub tonight.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> My property is surrounded on 3 sides by a total arse hat. Last time we "spoke" I had to pit a $20 in the swear jar, and my kids learned some new words......


When I first moved into my new house, my tree guy was here within a few weeks. Neighbor I never met walked right into my backyard while I was speaking with the tree guy and says I just wanna make sure you’re not cutting down any of my trees. Both of us were shocked and I said no and I’m James btw. He left and the tree guy says, you don’t know him? I said nope, never met him.

I thought about it later and the proper response should’ve been, I was unaware you owned the fu**ing trees behind my house...


----------



## MustangMike

I just put the plow on the ATV, I'm ready!


----------



## SS396driver

Never got to putting the chains on the truck . But there's always tomorrow not suppose to start snowing till late afternoon early eve


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## MustangMike

I see we got increased from 10-15 to 12-18!!! S/B fun!


----------



## MustangMike

My oldest Grandson has a Birthday 2 days after Christmas, and he will be 14 this year, so I figured it was a good time to get him a 22. Heck, I had one when I was younger than that!

After some research, I determined the new Winchester Wildcat would be about perfect. Good reviews, only 4 lbs, comes with a peep sight, and can use Ruger 10/22 clips! (I have a 10/22 Deluxe). It is also not too expensive.

Only problem, finding a gun around here is like finding hens teeth! Well I found one last night, but was told I could not buy it till this morning, and this morning was told it was sold, then about 4pm I get a call that they still have one! Trouble is, it is in CT. Well, CT can not sell a 22 rifle to a NY resident (this crap is getting ridiculous). So, I'm paying to have it shipped to a FFL in NY so I can get it for him! Luckily, the Bass Pro Shop had it on discount, and I can use my Cabela's points there, so it is not too bad, but **!!%$#$$***, I'm not happy about this crap!

Freedom is being wrestled from us, and it is past time to start fighting back (and it looks like it will be getting worse).

Anyway, I'm stoked I was able to get it, and I think we will have a real happy camper after Christmas!


----------



## rarefish383

Got the blower in the JD and now they are only calling for 3”. Mostly ice. My wife is getting her hip replaced Thursday. Hope the roads are safe by then.


----------



## djg james

We'll the St. Louis area got a dusting overnight when it was to predicted to miss us. The lead news story was about the road conditions and how the road crews are keeping up with laying down brine. OMG SNOW! Idiots, just slow down.


----------



## svk

Slowly removing liberties is the way they think they are going to disarm us Mike.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Freedom is being wrestled from us, and it is past time to start fighting back (and it looks like it will be getting worse).





svk said:


> Slowly removing liberties is the way they think they are going to disarm us Mike.


Really guys?

If I try and count the number of firearms that just the two of you have mentioned owning, and just in this (non-firearms focused) thread, . . . . well I can’t count that high. 

It sounds like Mike wasn’t prevented from purchasing a firearm, he was inconvenienced because the specific model he wanted was out of stock locally. And he ended up getting it at a discount - could have been one of those ‘Today’s Snag’ boast posts.

The shortages are likely due to hoarding, not new regulations. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

You are totally missing the point, and I did a ton of legwork to get this to work out, but still had to pay $50 extra because of changes made between last year and this year. (Shipping and FFL fee from NY store).

Last year a NY resident could buy a long arm (not a hand gun) in CT, no problem. This year, it is not allowed.

I have a full carry handgun permit, which can be verified. That means I was investigated by local law enforcement and the FBI and if I did anything wrong I would loose it.

So explain to me why I should not be allowed to purchase a 22 rifle just because it is across a State Line?

Also, I am a Cabela's Club Member. They often have discounts on Firearms, but all of their stores close to me are in CT, the NY stores are about 6 hours away.

I should not be forced to pay more due to stupid *UNCONSTITUTIONAL* State laws.

If Biden wanted to charge you $200 for you to have the Freedom of Speech, you would tell him " You can't do that, the 1st Amendment gives us freedom of speech". Well, the 2nd Amendment is supposed to give us the freedom to keep and bear arms. States should not be allowed to infringe upon this right. (Study your history, it is part of our "Bill of Rights"), which are being eroded.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> If I try and count the number of firearms that just the two of you have mentioned owning,


Many of them were purchased over 40 years ago, several came from CT w/o any additional charges in the past. When you are looking for a specific firearm, you buy it where you find it. It is called Freedom! I remember I found my Browning Mdl 95 in a CT gun store also. No addl fees back then, or I may not have owned it today (money was very tight back then, but I knew it was a limited production rifle).


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Really guys?
> 
> If I try and count the number of firearms that just the two of you have mentioned owning, and just in this (non-firearms focused) thread, . . . . well I can’t count that high.
> 
> It sounds like Mike wasn’t prevented from purchasing a firearm, he was inconvenienced because the specific model he wanted was out of stock locally. And he ended up getting it at a discount - could have been one of those ‘Today’s Snag’ boast posts.
> 
> The shortages are likely due to hoarding, not new regulations.
> 
> Philbert


Yes really.

Making something an inconvenience is the first step. Death by 1,000 cuts. And secondly, it’s a multi-generational strategy. Everyone’s grandparents had guns. A lot of people my age don’t, and even more concerning is the ******** lies non-gun owners believe about guns. Fewer people in the next generation will own guns. The only way the anti gun people will win this battle is by trying to slowly remove them.

Additionally, retailers don’t GAF about hoarding. They want to sell product. They don’t like these rules either.

The gun grabbers forgot two things though. First of all, we aren’t stupid, an secondly in the event that SHTF, guys like me and Mike will be VERY good allies to have.

You are a very resource guy Philbert. In the event that SHTF, you are very welcome to come up here and stay at my compound.

Guests ask me why the password to my WiFi is “Alamo” and I just wink.


----------



## MustangMike

Exactly!!! Take NYC, a friend of mine gave up owning his 22 rifle because the annual permit to own it was more than the gun was worth! This should not be allowed to happen in the USA!


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I should not be forced to pay more due to stupid *UNCONSTITUTIONAL* State laws.





svk said:


> Everyone’s grandparents had guns



Take it to a firearms forum guys.

Or to the '_Off The Topic_' (a.k.a. 'New Political Rant Thread').

I'll bet that you each own many more firearms than your Grandfathers did. And these _'*THEY'RE TAKING OUR FREEDOMS AWAY!'* _posts just serve the hoarding instincts more. Claim that there is a toilet paper shortage, and you will fuel one. Same thing with ammo shortages, runs on the bank, etc.

I appreciate the chainsaw and scrounging posts you have each contributed, but the conspiracy theories in this thread should be restricted to the EPA and the Sierra Club.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

U&A said:


> If they are ecoboost motors watch out for LSPI (low speed pre ignition)..Your oil should be SN+ rated.
> 
> The additives are vastly different and the base oil is a bit different. If you dont run DI turbo rated oil that are SN+ it is a risk. Its actually the additives that cause it and calcium is the biggest. M1 0W40 has a good amount of calcium.
> 
> Ford was seeing pistons split in half and heads crack from LSPI.
> 
> Only trying to help brother.[emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]



Thanks for the heads up, I did not realize that the 0-40 oil was not "turbo rated" like their 0-20 and 5-30 oils are.

I have not noticed any ill effects, but will change going forward.

Thanks again!


----------



## muddstopper

Just to add to the state line story. I went to Tenn. a few weeks ago to take advantage of the Savage axis sale they had at BassPro. Store opened at 5am and was sold out by 6am. I was there at 8:15 am. Ok so I was to late. They wouldnt offer a rain check but said I could still order the rifle on line at the sale price. OK, sounds like a plan. I get home and get online to order the rifle. Surprise, Surprise, I could order the rifle, but I couldnt pick it up at the Tenn. store. I could have it shipped to a Bass Pro in Charlotte NC, but thats 240 miles away. Chattanooga is only 90 miles. They wouldnt ship to any other dealer. Now the kicker is if they had of had the gun in stock, I could have bought and picked up the rife in the Tenn. store. Yet I couldnt have the same gun shipped to the same Tenn store and pick it up there. Now I am sure its probably some of Bass Pros policies, but it certainly made it very inconvenient for me to purchase that rifle so I did without.


----------



## MustangMike

This thread ALWAYS included lots of topics, so we are on topic, you just don't like the responses.

The Bill of Rights is part of the foundation of our freedom and it is vitally important to preserve it, or we would not have the right to post things here!


----------



## muddstopper

Can You Split Firewood with a 50 Cal??? - YouTube


----------



## muddstopper

More on topic. FX Bobcat splitting wood with shot gun shell - YouTube


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> The Bill of Rights is part of the foundation of our freedom and it is vitally important to preserve it, or we would not have the right to post things here!


Backattcha' Mike. And my post is responding that you are inflaming false narratives. Being inconvenienced in a retail purchase is not the same thing as losing your freedom.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

I suspect, that Philbert's not a gun guy.

That being said, the beauty of the USA is that if your state sucks regarding gun laws, taxes, ect, you've got 49 other choices for a place to live.
It's sad that it's that way, but it's the reality of the crazy times we live in.

Guns to me are just tools. Like my chainsaws or a shovel. I have a couple rifles and a good stockpile of ammo to feed em. Montana's as free as it gets and I could own just about anything I'd want, I'm just not a target shooter/collector.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> Fewer people in the next generation will own guns.


Fewer LAW-ABIDING people in the next generation will own guns.

Law-abiding shooters here in the UK lost access to handguns years ago. I truly hope that law-abiding Americans don't lose their access to firearms. The consequences don't bear thinking about.


----------



## MustangMike

Haywire said:


> I suspect, that Philbert's not a gun guy.
> 
> That being said, the beauty of the USA is that if your state sucks regarding gun laws, taxes, ect, you've got 49 other choices for a place to live.
> It's sad that it's that way, but it's the reality of the crazy times we live in.
> 
> Guns to me are just tools. Like my chainsaws or a shovel. I have a couple rifles and a good stockpile of ammo to feed them for food procurement and God forbid, self defense. Montana's as free as it gets and I could own just about anything I'd want, I'm just not a target shooter/collector.
> 
> Guess I'm some sort of weird mix of right-wing crazy hermit and an old hippie. I love my freedom, and pray for peace!


I hear what you are saying, but when you were born here, your house is here, your recreation land is here, your Daughter and Grandkids are here, your business and clients are here … it is not so easy to just move.

Plus, isn't the Bill of Rights to protect your rights no matter what State you live it, or if these rights become unpopular or not … that is the way I see it, so sometimes you just have to stay and fight, or your world will continue to get smaller! I'm sure you would not like it if everyone decided to move to your State!

Not that I don't envy your situation, but NY is a Beautiful State!


----------



## LondonNeil

I think I've said before, we don't have the gun culture in the UK, so while I find the gun talk a bit.... Unsettling, I have learnt quite a bit about it from reading here. I now realise how in the States hunting is something everyday normal people do, and it's as much about filling the freezer as it is fun.... It's clear it's still strongly linked. Where as over here hunting is something done by the very wealthy. Fine, I think I get that, the bit I find unsettling is the 'prepper/right to bear arms/protect my family stuff. I won't judge, it's just a different culture, but that stuff..... It's different here.


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> I suspect, that Philbert's not a gun guy.


Philbert's not against respsonsible gun ownership.
Philbert does not want this thread to devolve into another political thread.
Unless it is about the politics of scrounging firewood.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

MustangMike said:


> I hear what you are saying, but when you were born here, your house is here, your recreation land is here, your Daughter and Grandkids are here, your business and clients are here … it is not so easy to just move.
> 
> Plus, isn't the Bill of Rights to protect your rights no matter what State you live it, or if these rights become unpopular or not … that is the way I see it, so sometimes you just have to stay and fight, or your world will continue to get smaller! I'm sure you would not like it if everyone decided to move to your State!
> 
> Not that I don't envy your situation, but NY is a Beautiful State!


I totally understand, Mike. Not judging folks who don't move, just nice to know you have the choice if it gets to the point where you can't take it anymore. I think your type would be welcomed most places.


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> Philbert's not against respsonsible gun ownership.
> Philbert does not want this thread to devolve into another political thread.
> Unless it is about the politics of scrounging firewood.
> 
> Philbert


Philbert's kinda the guy that got things riled up in the first place


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Philbert's kinda the guy that got things riled up in the first place


Nope. Responding to others' posts.

Philbert


----------



## Haywire




----------



## ElevatorGuy

Do we have a stove post?


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> View attachment 874527


Pretty sled.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I had a Russo insert for 30 years that I loved. Then my wife said she wanted a "pretty" stove. So, we spent $5000 having a Jotul insert installed. It is pretty. But my old stove would give 12 hour burns, the Jotul maybe 5. The old stove, you had to keep the windows cracked, the Jotul, you have to keep the fan blowing to keep the one room warm. I don't like it enough to take a picture. It's a nice stove, just different from the old one.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

rarefish383 said:


> I had a Russo insert for 30 years that I loved. Then my wife said she wanted a "pretty" stove. So, we spent $5000 having a Jotul insert installed. It is pretty. But my old stove would give 12 hour burns, the Jotul maybe 5. The old stove, you had to keep the windows cracked, the Jotul, you have to keep the fan blowing to keep the one room warm. I don't like it enough to take a picture. It's a nice stove, just different from the old one.


This one cost me about 7K. I’m lucky to get 10 hours, I should’ve went with a bigger firebox.


----------



## SS396driver

No snow yet but I'm in the catskills so it looks like 2 ft for here
"WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 12 to 20 inches. Locally around 2 feet at elevations above 1500 feet. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph." From NWS


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> This one cost me about 7K. I’m lucky to get 10 hours, I should’ve went with a bigger firebox.


12 plus from the Drolet. I've had enough coals to relite at 36 hours


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> 12 plus from the Drolet. I've had enough coals to relite at 36 hours
> 
> 
> View attachment 874529


Yes sir, you’ve made me jealous with a few posts. That’s awesome!


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I did not realize that the 0-40 oil was not "turbo rated" like their 0-20 and 5-30 oils are.
> 
> I have not noticed any ill effects, but will change going forward.
> 
> Thanks again!



Its more about being SN+ as its a DI Turbo[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

Not the prettiest stove but it works great . My son is putting in my old VC Vigilant in his house hes closing on Monday. That's a pretty stove but not big enough


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Not the prettiest stove but it works great . My son is putting in my old VC Vigilant in his house hes closing on Monday. That's a pretty stove but not big enough


Mine is a vc encore.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

The attack dogs wanted some fame.


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> Mine is a vc encore.


Mine is from the 70s have the screen unit to use it as an open fireplace and coal grates . It still burns coal well too.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Pretty sled.
> 
> Philbert


I can't stand sleds, do you know how many die on sleds every yr, take the sled talk to another area  .


----------



## SS396driver

Never had the desire to have a sled . Only skiing I did was behind a boat in summer.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I can't stand sleds, do you know how many die on sleds every yr, take the sled talk to another area  .


I dont sled but I'll die to defend your right too


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Never had the desire to have a sled . Only skiing I did was behind a boat in summer.


I would like one, but the season is crazy short, kinda the same with boating here and then worse.
Not much faster than a sled out of the hole .
I've had a bunch of rd bikes and dirt bikes, but it's similar with them, that and I like to go fast so it's better I don't ride .


----------



## SS396driver

I dont relish going out in the cold when I have too sure as hell ain't doing for leisure


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I dont relish going out in the cold when I have too sure as hell ain't doing for leisure


We went to Whistler Blackcomb for our honeymoon, I enjoyed skiing, but I haven't been in many yrs, kids...

@LondonNeil 
Yep they are kinda a big part of life for many of us. Didn't even realize this was here while I was reading and responding.


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> I dont relish going out in the cold when I have too sure as hell ain't doing for leisure


Spending time with my best bud, totally makes it worth it.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Spending time with my best bud, totally makes it worth it!
> View attachment 874569


Great picture.
The right gear sure makes a big difference in whether you can enjoy it or your just dealing with it.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I can't stand sleds, do you know how many die on sleds every yr, take the sled talk to another area  .



Its because they are easy to ride, go REALLY fast, handle good sometimes and bad others
But I always liked them. 

I also crashed them a few times.. [emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## panolo

Every day way of life. Reading the last replies and coincidentally mine is sitting on my desk.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

A couple of my favorites!


----------



## U&A

Always need to be ready and have many options [emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> A couple of my favorites!View attachment 874573
> View attachment 874572


I like that yeller shirt .


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> I like that yeller shirt .


Yeller is my favorite color. That’s the mini safe I could get upstairs too.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Now mama and the two GSD’s are laying by the stove. I’ll go upstairs and talk to my guns I guess.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Coals look pretty good fir sweet gum. Lots of inexperienced burners hate it. It’s a hardwood and my 30 ton splitter doesn’t bat an eye. It can suck to stack but it does burn well once dry.


----------



## Ryan A

Next scrounge down the road. Utility company PECO took this down. Looks straight grain and easy to split. Just need the white stuff to stop that I was so excited for a few pages ago...


----------



## JustJeff

Sometimes when the wind blows from across the lake, we can actually smell the freedom from up here in Canada!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 874575
> Coals look pretty good fir sweet gum. Lots of inexperienced burners hate it. It’s a hardwood and my 30 ton splitter doesn’t bat an eye. It can suck to stack but it does burn well once dry.


Never burned that before, looks like everyone is enjoying it though.
Saw this today  lol.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> Never burned that before, looks like everyone is enjoying it though.
> Saw this today  lol.
> View attachment 874583


That doesn’t look like locust but if it is have at it! I’m saving a 1/3 cord of it fir when it gets real cold!


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Never burned that before, looks like everyone is enjoying it though.
> Saw this today  lol.
> View attachment 874583


Man I'm drooling. Wish I had that much.


----------



## djg james

ElevatorGuy said:


> That doesn’t look like locust but if it is have at it! I’m saving a 1/3 cord of it fir when it gets real cold!


Likewise.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> That doesn’t look like locust but if it is have at it! I’m saving a 1/3 cord of it fir when it gets real cold!


It is, that's what it looks like without the bark, ready to .
I'm saving a good bit more than a 1/3 of a cord, I burn it every day .


djg james said:


> Man I'm drooling. Wish I had that much.



Say it real slow LOOOOCCCCCUUUUUSSSST .
What's that on top, is it a sled, is it a tractor, is it food,.


----------



## woodchip rookie

...


----------



## Ryan A

@ Chipper

What’s your bread and butter wood you get up your way? Is locust not that common?


----------



## JustJeff

Regency Allterra secondary burn







youtube.com





Wife says brrr it's cold in here. Her wish is my command so in go a couple big chunks of what's known by the Latin name of " Scroungus Giganticus". A short while later the secondaries were lit like candles on an octogenarians cake!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Well, we got 8 inches of the white stuff so far, and I think it may be done. The cub did me proud, the plow I had to rig to keep it from tripping. Really need to get new trip spring for it. I got my yanmar in the basement and dug out one of the old plows to fit up to it. Going to have to make the plow a bit bigger. Its narrower than the front wheels lol. I'll get some pics up when its done.....


----------



## Ryan A

Im on the Delaware County/Philadelphia County border in PA.Maybe 6 inches here. Freezing rain and sleet now. Makes for treacherous driving conditions. Ice is a bad situation no matter how good of a driver you are.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> @ Chipper
> 
> What’s your bread and butter wood you get up your way? Is locust not that common?


Lot's of wood/woods up here, most everyone here burns hardwood only, maples, oaks, elms, hickorys, and others including honey and black locust  .
On our 2.6 acres we have all of the above except the honey locust, then hackberry, box elder(maple family), and quite a bit of cherry(not black). But I do what I can to scrounge elsewhere as I like our trees . I cut a lot of black locust off the neighbors property and do what I can to sell everything but the black locust as it's a great wood for an indoor wood stove, but not that great in a fireplace as it stinks and sparks a lot . My woodshed is filled with probably 90% black locust for this yr and next. I have a couple piles of wood that need to be split that are; one mainly red oak with a little black locust, two is a mix of black locust, red oak, white oak, hard maple, cherry and a little elm. I'll probably set the locust aside as I split it or put it right into the woodshed. That being said I have a cord or so of BL I need to buck up soon as I'm clearing and filling a spot for the chicken coop to go, then I have many cord on the neighbors property from the wind storm last fall.
I've burned thru about two and a half rows out of the right side so far, there are 4 rows on each side, then 3 rows going the opposite direction to support them. Each side is about a yr worth of wood, 6'x16'x4-5'. The left side is stacked a little higher on the front because there isn't a shelf above it like on the right.


----------



## JustJeff

That's a sweet woodshed!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That's a sweet woodshed!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks Jeff.
It's 24 long by 15.5 to the front posts, that's how long I could make it with a 16' rafter at that angle, then there is about 3' of overhang on the front.
This spring we filled it for the first time since I built it, it's already been so nice working under it, tarps suck! I have power out there and need to get some lighting installed, I don't need much, just a bit more than what I get off the back porch light.
The wood on the side's was milled out of a large red oak log I brought to @Sawyer Rob place, he does a great job .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure you would not like it if everyone decided to move to your State!


DON’T MOVE HERE!!!!

_**_

Sorry, inside joke that will be understood by people who have been here over 5 years.


----------



## MustangMike

Snow started late, but is still coming down. Will see what the total looks like in the morning, but we have a good amount, but unless it really increases likely will not be over a foot (no where near the feared 2' they said we may get).


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Snow started late, but is still coming down. Will see what the total looks like in the morning, but we have a good amount, but unless it really increases likely will not be over a foot (no where near the feared 2' they said we may get).



We got a dusting, maybe 2" at the most. I was bummed, was hoping for a bunch. 

I love snow.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Do we have a stove post?View attachment 874526


You must have photoshopped that pic.  Not a speck of ash or woodchips anywhere. Nice 2 man saw.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> It is, that's what it looks like without the bark, ready to .
> I'm saving a good bit more than a 1/3 of a cord, I burn it every day .
> 
> 
> Say it real slow LOOOOCCCCCUUUUUSSSST .
> What's that on top, is it a sled, is it a tractor, is it food,.
> View attachment 874614


Dang wood snobs.  Oh wait,. I hauled a cord of locust home yesterday.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> You must have photoshopped that pic.  Not a speck of ash or woodchips anywhere. Nice 2 man saw.


You should’ve seen it this morning. We do keep it clean though. With 2 German shedders, sweeping and vacuuming are constant.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Snow started late, but is still coming down. Will see what the total looks like in the morning, but we have a good amount, but unless it really increases likely will not be over a foot (no where near the feared 2' they said we may get).


Looks like they got a couple inches up in Albany too. Quite a bit more down in New Jersey.


----------



## SS396driver

Measuring in feet here we got the 18 to 24 they said we would


----------



## sean donato

I'm gonna guess we totaled around 10 to 12 inches. And now I'm at work shoveling more snow.... glutton for punishment


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy just bought two sleds and an enclosed trailer for $2100. We're in Maryland and the snow is so sporadic if you are at work the days it snows, by the week end it's all melted. He finds sleds in garages that under the dust look new 100-200 hours, and 30-40 years old
Kind of like old saws that got used a couple times and stuck under a bench.


----------



## SS396driver

Advantages to having a bum hand . She wouldn’t let me put my boots on


----------



## MustangMike

Snow just stopped, we got over a foot, and ice under it so even my fairly big ATV had difficulties!

Also, it is 20* and windy, so I'm glad we kept power and internet!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Snow just stopped, we got over a foot, and ice under it so even my fairly big ATV had difficulties!
> 
> Also, it is 20* and windy, so I'm glad we kept power and internet!


Wind was howling last night and early am . Nice and calm here now power still on . No ice here never got above 17° last night 19° right now


----------



## SS396driver

Neighbor came and did my driveway.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Neighbor, mine came over with his Kubota to help me out.

It was low 20s before and during the storm, but I think the ground was still a bit warm, hence the ice under the snow.


----------



## SimonHS

Your snowstorm made the news over here:









US snowstorm: Plane skids after landing at airport


No-one was injured when the Spirit Airlines flight veered off the taxiway while trying to make a turn.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sean donato

SimonHS said:


> Your snowstorm made the news over here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US snowstorm: Plane skids after landing at airport
> 
> 
> No-one was injured when the Spirit Airlines flight veered off the taxiway while trying to make a turn.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Truthfully, at least in my area, it wasnt what I would class as a bad snow. More of a nuisance then anything. I am glad it wasnt any worse. Last bad snow we had few years ago, my wife was pregnant with my daughter and very sick. Never abused a vehicle so hard in my life getting her to the hospital. Then the power was out for nearly 2 weeks. Living off the beaten path is nice, but it's up to us that live back my lane (read me) to keep it open for travel.


----------



## svk

Just remembering another whitespider gem...the time he “moved” to the F&L forum. The handful of fine folks who liked to troll the firewood crew didn’t react so well when the tables were turned.

I remember going in there to read and the last post on every thread on page 1 was whitespider.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Measuring in feet here we got the 18 to 24 they said we would View attachment 874720



That doesn’t look like 24 feet. Must be metric.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> That doesn’t look like 24 feet. Must be metric.


Lol . 1 1/2 to 2 feet forgot the little " after the numbers


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## cookies

meanwhile in florida people are freaking out... posting protect your pets and stay indoors its going down to 35 tonight


----------



## Ryan A

Snow day for myself and two little ones. Went sledding and on the way home scrounged a test piece of what the power company cut. I’ll grab some more this weekend.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Ryan A said:


> Snow day for myself and two little ones. Went sledding and on the way home scrounged a test piece of what the power company cut. I’ll grab some more this weekend.View attachment 874801
> View attachment 874802


Looks like sweet gum. Hard to split?


----------



## Ryan A

Not sure? I assumed an Oak. Grabbed a piece from the far end of this pic right off the road. Wood is heavy and I split by hand. 2-3 hits with the maul and it split. Slight twist in the grain....


----------



## Haywire

JustJeff said:


> Sometimes when the wind blows from across the lake, we can actually smell the freedom from up here in Canada!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nah, that's just dead Carp.


----------



## woodchip rookie

SS396driver said:


> Advantages to having a bum hand . She wouldn’t let me put my boots on View attachment 874731
> View attachment 874732


Are those pants insulated?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Ryan A said:


> Not sure? I assumed an Oak. Grabbed a piece from the far end of this pic right off the road. Wood is heavy and I split by hand. 2-3 hits with the maul and it split. Slight twist in the grain....View attachment 874805


Yeah, That isn’t gum from the bark. The split with the darker center looked like it. Gum is a twisted grain b I t c h.


----------



## Ryan A

Leaves look like oak in the pic above. There’s something like 660 species of oak so who knows. I’ve scrounged pin oak that had a heartwood that small and centered.

Lady wants it all gone and I’m eager to get splitting. My stock is getting low!



ElevatorGuy said:


> Yeah, That isn’t gum from the bark. The split with the darker center looked like it. Gum is a twisted grain b I t c h.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Sweet gum again tonight! 28° outside, 78° inside.


----------



## djg james

Ryan A said:


> Not sure? I assumed an Oak. Grabbed a piece from the far end of this pic right off the road. Wood is heavy and I split by hand. 2-3 hits with the maul and it split. Slight twist in the grain....


Bark looks a little like Ash. But if it's the only tree around, it's oak because of the leaves.


----------



## duckman

Ryan A said:


> Not sure? I assumed an Oak. Grabbed a piece from the far end of this pic right off the road. Wood is heavy and I split by hand. 2-3 hits with the maul and it split. Slight twist in the grain....View attachment 874805


tulip poplar


----------



## duckman

duckman said:


> tulip poplar they lose their leaves early


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Never burned that before, looks like everyone is enjoying it though.
> Saw this today  lol.
> View attachment 874583



ON MY WAY!!!!!








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Ryan A

djg james said:


> Bark looks a little like Ash. But if it's the only tree around, it's oak because of the leaves.


Ash bark has an “x” In it. Too heavy for ash.


duckman said:


> tulip poplar


Not poplar, no yellow heartwood. Waaaaayyyy to heavy for poplar.

I’m going with Oak. Most importantly, it’s FREE.....


----------



## Logger nate

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 874864
> 
> Sweet gum again tonight! 28° outside, 78° inside.View attachment 874864
> View attachment 874864


Interesting stove, I haven’t seen too many top loaders. Place my son moved into has a top load stove, very well made, seems to work well 

Can open the front too, has 2 removable bars to hold wood away from front door/glass when top loading. Was around 0 every night for a few weeks, burned about a cord so far this winter.
Ran skidder for a guy that has a firewood/logging business last weekend, probably been over 25 years sense I was in a skidder, kinda fun

He’s pretty busy, has over 100 cords of orders to fill right now.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Ran skidder for a guy that has a firewood/logging business last weekend, probably been over 25 years sense I was in a skidder, kinda fun


 
That's interesting. Nobody runs a skidder for firewood around here, even as a secondary part. Too little value in it.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> That's interesting. Nobody runs a skidder for firewood around here, even as a secondary part. Too little value in it.


Yeah it’s kind of unique, he actually gets more for a processed log truck load of firewood than he does saw logs to the mill. And the volume he does requires equipment to keep up. He also has a timbco feller buncher and a processor.


----------



## DSW

Different landscapes and markets for sure. Everything is hand cut. Timbers not necessarily huge or anything but it's decent size and it doesn't grow in rows or get planted in rows. Natural hardwood stands. Hand cutting, cable, maybe grapple if you're big time. Log only.


----------



## JustJeff

Same around here, as much firewood logging as saw mill. Tandem loads of mixed mostly ash usually go for about 2200 canuckbucks. Be roughly 40+ facecord or 13-14 full cord. Guys using logging equipment, skidders, forwarders etc. It's not a bad deal, wind up paying about $50 a facecord and the going price is about 90 cut split and delivered. Some guys get log loads and sell half and it about pays for their own wood. So far the scrounging has worked for me. Think I'll continue that for a while 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

DSW said:


> Different landscapes and markets for sure.


That's what I was thinking, Nates in the hills, you're in "TheWoods" lol.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> ON MY WAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Did you get it, or did @farmer steve beat you over there .
I was out your way today to do some scrounging, I'll send you some pictures so I don't offend some in this thread .


----------



## DSW

chipper1 said:


> That's what I was thinking, Nates in the hills, you're in "TheWoods" lol.


We have fancy trees here. Not those overgrown Christmas trees.


----------



## chipper1

DSW said:


> We have fancy trees here. Not those overgrown Christmas trees.


LOL.
I almost stopped to take a picture of a large white oak today. It had a bunch of 12-20" leaders off the main shooting up more like a silver maple, never seen one that looked quite like that before.


----------



## mountainguyed67

DSW said:


> Nobody runs a skidder for firewood around here, even as a secondary part. Too little value in it.



That’s the difference between the woods and the United States.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


>




Would you guys do this? Or seems too dangerous? I think I’ll pass. It would bring a whole new meaning to “slip and fall”.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Would you guys do this? Or seems too dangerous? I think I’ll pass. It would bring a whole new meaning to “slip and fall”.


Seems a bit dangerous to me, but you gotta do what you gotta do.
Either way, that saw is pretty big for that size wood.


----------



## Haywire

DSW said:


> We have fancy trees here. Not those overgrown Christmas trees.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Would you guys do this? Or seems too dangerous? I think I’ll pass. It would bring a whole new meaning to “slip and fall”.


We’ve had whole threads on this. There are ways that it could be guarded, but the guys who use something like that are probably not interested. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> View attachment 874954


That's a big Christmas tree lol.
Who's gonna put the star on top.
Maybe your boy can use the drone .


----------



## MustangMike

That is an interesting gadget, but I would rather be holding the saw than the piece of wood! IMO, it is just a novelty!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, my wife estimated we got 12", I said 14", and the guy next door said 16".

The weather report came on and they said the town just to our West got 13" and the one to our East got 14.5", so I'm going to declare myself the winner of the guestimate!


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Bark looks a little like Ash. But if it's the only tree around, it's oak because of the leaves.


I was thinking the same from the bark but the picture of the split not so much. Doesn't look like any type of PA oak I'm familiar with.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Interesting stove, I haven’t seen too many top loaders. Place my son moved into has a top load stove, very well made, seems to work well View attachment 874894
> 
> Can open the front too, has 2 removable bars to hold wood away from front door/glass when top loading. Was around 0 every night for a few weeks, burned about a cord so far this winter.
> Ran skidder for a guy that has a firewood/logging business last weekend, probably been over 25 years sense I was in a skidder, kinda fun
> 
> He’s pretty busy, has over 100 cords of orders to fill right now.



Those Harman stoves were made about an hour North of me. I think they discontinued making wood stoves when the co. was sold out. Always a high end stove. They just make pellet stoves now.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Seems a bit dangerous to me, but you gotta do what you gotta do.
> Either way,it takes Hooskie  that big for that size wood.


Fixed it for ya Brett.


----------



## farmer steve

Heard a crazy,loud noise coming up the hill yesterday. At first I thought it was a truck with them big mudders on it. Nope just some guy with chains on his pickup.First time I've seen someone with chains on in years. Pavement was bare.


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> Well, my wife estimated we got 12", I said 14", and the guy next door said 16".
> 
> The weather report came on and they said the town just to our West got 13" and the one to our East got 14.5", so I'm going to declare myself the winner of the guestimate!



All that snow and no pictures of your truck playing in the snow....? 

WTF - Over...?

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## rarefish383

cookies said:


> meanwhile in florida people are freaking out... posting protect your pets and stay indoors its going down to 35 tonight


One of my favorite Vet visits. We had a Golden pup. It snowed about ten inches. I shoveled out her kennel. Her kennel Had an open front run in shed look with an almost flat roof. I didn’t clear the roof. Looked out to check on her and she was on top of the roof laying in the snow, all you could see was her head sticking out. Next time I saw the vet how cold should I worry about her being out. He asked where I lived? I said Gold Mine Rd. He asked which side? I said the old one lane gravel side. He said she’ll bark if she gets cold. Then I asked what difference it made where I lived? He said if you live across the street on the paved side, in the development, those fools will call the cops on you if it gets below 40.


----------



## DSW

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s the difference between the woods and the United States.




The United States doesn't have woods? Learn something every day.


----------



## DSW

Haywire said:


> View attachment 874954




What's the address? I'll be over with the station wagon to pick it up. If the family doesn't take too long getting ready.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, we only got about 3 inches. After I tried out the blower on the X540 I never checked it again till I was getting ready to take Carolyn to the hospital The next morning. Looked out the window and my truck had an inch of ice on it. Hit the remote start so it could start to melt. Ran the blower up and down the drive hoping the chains would make it a little less slick so I could get the truck up , it’s a steep drive. For only 3 inches the roads were a mess. At 730AM no plows had been through any neighborhoods or feeder roads. Got to I270 which is a 4 lane hi way, and it was a slushy mess.
Carolyns surgery went well. It was her 6th new hip. She had Hodgkin Disease when she was in her early twenties. The gave her high doses of Prednisone and it killed the bone in her hips. Had both replaced. Got about twenty years out of them and had them rebuilt, new liners and ball bearings. Called a revision, that was the second set. Couple years ago the rod in her left femur came loose so they put in a whole new hip. This time the rod in her right femur was showing signs of coming loose, so this completed the third set. Have to go get her about 1 this afternoon. I think the first hip she was in the hospital a week. She was the last surgery yesterday so she got to spend the night. If she had of been the first surgery of the day they would have released her yesterday. Things sure change. My first knee replacement I was ona walker for two weeks. My second one I walked out on a cane, and only used it to hit people if they got too close.


----------



## MustangMike

I cleaned the truck off, but I've been so busy the truck did not move!

Speaking of Dogs and Vets, my Mom brought my dog to the Vet one time for his shots. The Vet asked my Mom to "hold him still", but he was restless. The Vet says to my Mom "Don't worry, I have never been bit". My Mom responded "That end doesn't bite"!


----------



## rarefish383

Carolyn called right after I made the above post. She gets to stay another day. She had PT at 8 this morning. Found out the wrist she broke is still too weak to use the walker. They are putting an elevated cradle on it so she can rest her forearm on it. Has to pass PT tomorrow to get released.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> He reckons he can shimmy up it! Haha
> View attachment 875119


I remember that pic, that thing is huge.
How tall is one like that.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Fixed it for ya Brett.


Hey now, sometimes I resemble that remark lol.
Taking this one out for a spin today, much of what what I'll be cutting is that big or about twice as big, I could probably just use a stihl  .
Hopefully this will handle the bigger 12" stuff.


----------



## mountainguyed67

DSW said:


> The United States doesn't have woods? Learn something every day.



WOOSH!

Your location is “TheWoods”.

Logger nate’s location is “United States”.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> WOOSH!
> 
> Your location is “TheWoods”.
> 
> Logger nate’s location is “United States”.


Thanks for clearing that up.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Cut some more over size Christmas trees today

This one had a few limbs


----------



## mountainguyed67

^What length bar?


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^What length bar?


28”


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Cut some more over size Christmas trees todayView attachment 875263
> View attachment 875264
> This one had a few limbsView attachment 875265


Were those trees in the Woods or in the United States?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> 28”



Thats what I thought. That’s what’s on my MS461 right now.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Were those trees in the Woods or in the United States?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Good one lol!!!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Cut some more over size Christmas trees todayView attachment 875263
> View attachment 875264
> This one had a few limbsView attachment 875265


Nice job Nate.
That bark is as thick as the diameter of most the wood I cut today, good thing I had a 70cc husky to do it with .
Maybe I should break out the 462 with the bark box for the big 4-16" stuff tomorrow.


----------



## jellyroll

Been to cold and wet from all the rain to find any wood. 
Just been staying in around the stove wrapped up with a bottle of early times.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice job Nate.
> That bark is as thick as the diameter of most the wood I cut today, good thing I had a 70cc husky to do it with .
> Maybe I should break out the 462 with the bark box for the big 4-16" stuff tomorrow.


Thanks Brett
Good man! Better to be over gunned than under gunned ; )


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett
> Good man! Better to be over gunned than under gunned ; )


You know I agree. It's always good to have the right "tool" for the job at hand, plus a little.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> You know I agree. It's always good to have the right "tool" for the job at hand, plus a little.


I like how you have come around when referring to Stihls!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I like how you have come around when referring to Stihls!!!


LOL.
By now you know I just like to give guys a hard time. Unfortunately I have to take a lot coming back my way with all you hardcore stihl guys around .
I should probably get the 462 out and give it a spin, I've never even ran this one . Reality is I don't have much wood right now to cut over 12", but I'll still probably run them, they are fun saws.


----------



## jellyroll

Used some of last weeks scrounge from my buddy seasoned hedge apple and black locust. I crammed that stove full of 3 inch diameter pieces i hope it doesn't burn a hole in my firebox  .


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Hey now, sometimes I resemble that remark lol.
> Taking this one out for a spin today, much of what what I'll be cutting is that big or about twice as big, I could probably just use a stihl  .
> Hopefully this will handle the bigger 12" stuff.
> View attachment 875122


does XP mean Xtra Potatoes?


----------



## farmer steve

jellyroll said:


> does XP mean Xtra Potatoes?


Xtra parts. Mainly screws.


----------



## jellyroll

farmer steve said:


> Xtra parts. Mainly screws.


spring av saws just don't tickle my fancy like a good rubber mount saw.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Hanging at my buddy’s house last night. He’s a badass elevator mechanic during the week and a pro tree guy on the weekends. Burning white oak in a burn barrel, cooking oysters on 1/4” steel plate. Drinking beers, eating oysters redneck/elevator man style haha.

Even the delivery driver (won’t say which service) grabbed a beer, He knew us fools wouldn’t report him. Good stuff!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I should probably get the 462 out and give it a spin


Not much not to like about them. The weight of a 60 cc saw, power rated the same as 77 cc saws (and they exceed that amount on the dyno), (plus they get a good deal stronger with breakin), instant throttle response, spring AV, clean air filter tech and M Tronic! Just don't flood it, and you'll be fine!

The only knock on it is that it may not balance long bars as well as some heavier powerheads of the same displacement/power. So, I recommend putting a light bar on it. Mine have 20" and 24" bars on them and they are my "go to" saws. Mine are also both ported, so they are little beasts!


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> Cut some more over size Christmas trees today




Cutting it awful close aren't you? Good thing you have a Ford, otherwise I'm not sure you could get it home in time to put the lights on.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> Cutting it awful close aren't you? Good thing you have a Ford, otherwise I'm not sure you could get it home in time to put the lights on.


It didn’t have any side lean so wasn’t too worried about it. If I would left more hinge wood someone would say look at all that fiber pull! Lol. Is this better?

Well it’s not a Ford but I guess KW and Ford are about the same 

Not too many limbs left to hang lights on but it hauled it pretty good, at least as good as a Ford.


----------



## mountainguyed67

When will your logging shut down? Our local loggers run down the mountain before the first snowstorm, and we don’t see them again until the snow is gone in late spring or early summer.


----------



## MustangMike

I think up near my property, they only log in the winter when the ground is frozen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I think up near my property, they only log in the winter when the ground is frozen.



I heard some Europeans say they do that, but not here in the U.S..


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I heard some Europeans say they do that, but not here in the U.S..


Around me they log summer fall and winter. Not much in the spring because most is done on private tracts and they don't want things rutted up. I do see loads of pulp wood going by in the summer to the paper mill but most of that is coming off of public/state land.


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> It didn’t have any side lean so wasn’t too worried about it. If I would left more hinge wood someone would say look at all that fiber pull! Lol. Is this better?




I was trying to admire your stump handywork but my eyes were blinded before I could fully appreciate it. If you could blur out that orange thing or at least white out part of it then I could congratulate you on a job well done.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> When will your logging shut down? Our local loggers run down the mountain before the first snowstorm, and we don’t see them again until the snow is gone in late spring or early summer.


Normally when the mills get full or it starts getting muddy, whichever comes first. This year end of this month, mills have already told the bigger outfits to just haul what they have decked up. With all the bug kill and prices being high mill yards filled up early. Normally they go until around February. The firewood logger I work for some goes pretty much year around.


----------



## Logger nate

DSW said:


> I was trying to admire your stump handywork but my eyes were blinded before I could fully appreciate it. If you could blur out that orange thing or at least white out part of it then I could congratulate you on a job well done.


That better?? 

I don’t have too many pictures with orange and white, it’s a union saw, usually on break. Unlike the all orange working man saw that does most of the work for less money.


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> I heard some Europeans say they do that, but not here in the U.S..


I think I'm still in the US … does not seem like it sometimes, but I think I am!!!


----------



## DSW

Logger nate said:


> I don’t have too pictures with orange and white, it’s a union saw, usually on break. Unlike the all orange working man saw that does most of the work for less money.



I know exactly what you mean. Those others are fun to run. But when it's time to put the wood on the ground, I reach for the orange tool that will get the job done. Then I grab my Echo and start cutting.


----------



## LondonNeil

FFS! Lockdown again. And the best bit.... New strain that's 70% more transmissible.

Should I watch I am legend or WWZ tonight?


----------



## Haywire

LondonNeil said:


> FFS! Lockdown again. And the best bit.... New strain that's 70% more transmissible.
> 
> Should I watch I am legend or WWZ tonight?


28 Days Later


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> All that snow and no pictures of your truck playing in the snow....?
> 
> WTF - Over...?
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Will this do?



MustangMike said:


> I think up near my property, they only log in the winter when the ground is frozen.


Dont think your place is to far from me . Loggers work all year round around me


----------



## SS396driver

Got the misses her Christmas present


----------



## Ryan A

Took the girls sledding, then on the way home grabbed more of the free oak. 7 rounds total and it was just under a third cord. Felt good to crack some wood with the fiskars. Done now and cracking the top of a cheap local beer...


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> Took the girls sledding, then on the way home grabbed more of the free oak. 7 rounds total and it was just under a third cord. Felt good to crack some wood with the fiskars. Done now and cracking the top of a cheap local beer...View attachment 875641
> View attachment 875642
> View attachment 875643
> View attachment 875644


Been to the brewery several times. Have family in Kingston pa. Drank a lot of Stegmaiers over the years


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Used some of last weeks scrounge from my buddy seasoned hedge apple and black locust. I crammed that stove full of 3 inch diameter pieces i hope it doesn't burn a hole in my firebox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just found a few hedge across the street from the feed store, not sure if it's there property or not. I only know of 3 spots with around 10 trees each within 20min of here, I've never burnt it, at least not knowingly lol.
Was the firebox alright . between the two and small pieces I'm sure it was blazing hot.


jellyroll said:


> does XP mean Xtra Potatoes?


Depends if you're talking about saws or what the wife wants picked up from the store .


farmer steve said:


> Xtra parts. Mainly screws.


Don't make me post stihl muffler pictures



.


jellyroll said:


> spring av saws just don't tickle my fancy like a good rubber mount saw.


Better keep those filters clean then .


MustangMike said:


> Not much not to like about them. The weight of a 60 cc saw, power rated the same as 77 cc saws (and they exceed that amount on the dyno), (plus they get a good deal stronger with breakin), instant throttle response, spring AV, clean air filter tech and M Tronic! Just don't flood it, and you'll be fine!
> 
> The only knock on it is that it may not balance long bars as well as some heavier powerheads of the same displacement/power. So, I recommend putting a light bar on it. Mine have 20" and 24" bars on them and they are my "go to" saws. Mine are also both ported, so they are little beasts!


When the 361 came on the scene stihl had something great, then the 241 was another great saw, then the 462 blew it out of the park. I talk a lot of crap, but how's someone gonna argue with a 70cc saw that's that light, it's a fun saw for sure(just don't tell any of my husky friends I said that lol). The 440 was a strong 20/24" saw and the 460/461 is a torquey 24/28 saw, but I'd rather have the spring av myself. The filters get so dirty on those stihls it amazes me how long they last, the 460/461 is especially durable, I hope the 462's are just as long lasting. Funny you say that about not flooding them, I believe that is one of the biggest problems guys had with the autotune saws when they came out; you can easily miss the pop if you're not paying very close attention, many times you hear nothing, but you can feel the cord pull out of the saw a bit easier.

Got a bunch of the mess cleaned up by the root balls, when they went down they smashed a pile of 4x8x2" insulation along with a window sash(with the glass in it ), they are now mostly 2'x8'. I brought out my ported 2166 with an 18" to cut the stem off the top of the insulation, I wanted something I wasn't going to pinch up and that was nice and rigid, it worked great. Then I remembered my 365 special was under the tarp by the bonfire pit . I ran a tank thru the 365, she's a great runner with a muffler mod, slight timing advance, and a base gasket delete, pullet the 24 nice for 65cc.
Not sure what I'll run in it tomorrow, it's nice getting some saw time though.



The "blade" is a little short for this log, unless you go over top a little first, I like to cut them like I'm cutting cookies lol.


The insulation was frozen to the bark, what a mess. Hopefully next week when it's warmer it will thaw out so I can clean it all up, if not the good thing is the bark will all fall off when the wood is ready, I just don't want to buck it up and have a million pieces of insulation everywhere including on me .

Oh, does anyone know what kind of wood all this is.


----------



## Ryan A

SS396driver said:


> Been to the brewery several times. Have family in Kingston pa. Drank a lot of Stegmaiers over the years


I love NEPA.

We have a family farm in Shickshinny, Pa Luzerne County. 113 acres of God’s country


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Oh, does anyone know what kind of wood all this is.


Bark looks like sasafras... you should probably send that weed east to me on one of your new shiny trailers the next time you have a Craigslist score over here.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Oh, does anyone know what kind of wood all this is


Firewood?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Bark looks like sasafras... you should probably send that weed east to me on one of your new shiny trailers the next time you have a Craigslist score over here.


It does kinda, but you know its not when you cut it, split it, or burn it. And the splinters it gives you are a real sign its not sas .
You should bring your wheelbarrow up and get some, I have some thats dead standing, we can cut it and you can burn it the next day .


Philbert said:


> Firewood?
> 
> Philbert


No question about that, unless it isn't stress cracked bad from the storm, if it isn't it would make some nice rot resistant boards or posts.


----------



## Tony ray

No scrounging as its to hot and to many critters that like to bite you but I did get a new ute you good ole folks from the U S of A might like.
Got a 1990 F150 5.8l to replace my 1997 Holden VS ute. Its Aussie made about the last of them so you know there is a screw loose somewhere.


----------



## Philbert

Tony ray said:


> Got a 1990 F150 5.8l to replace my 1997 Holden VS ute.


One of your photos got reversed. . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

@ Tony ray

Great looking truck! You’ll love the torque of the 351 Windsor!!!!!


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Got the misses her Christmas present View attachment 875612
> View attachment 875613


Nice!


----------



## svk

Scrounged up two 28” pike this afternoon in the spear house. Will make a nice fish fry. We are going to try angling tomorrow.


----------



## sean donato

Tony ray said:


> No scrounging as its to hot and to many critters that like to bite you but I did get a new ute you good ole folks from the U S of A might like.
> Got a 1990 F150 5.8l to replace my 1997 Holden VS ute. Its Aussie made about the last of them so you know there is a screw loose somewhere.View attachment 875698
> View attachment 875701
> View attachment 875702
> View attachment 875703


Nice truck, did you get a discount for the steering wheel being on the wrong side.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> I just found a few hedge across the street from the feed store, not sure if it's there property or not. I only know of 3 spots with around 10 trees each within 20min of here, I've never burnt it, at least not knowingly lol.
> Was the firebox alright . between the two and small pieces I'm sure it was blazing hot.
> 
> Depends if you're talking about saws or what the wife wants picked up from the store .
> 
> Don't make me post stihl muffler pictures
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Better keep those filters clean then .
> 
> When the 361 came on the scene stihl had something great, then the 241 was another great saw, then the 462 blew it out of the park. I talk a lot of crap, but how's someone gonna argue with a 70cc saw that's that light, it's a fun saw for sure(just don't tell any of my husky friends I said that lol). The 440 was a strong 20/24" saw and the 460/461 is a torquey 24/28 saw, but I'd rather have the spring av myself. The filters get so dirty on those stihls it amazes me how long they last, the 460/461 is especially durable, I hope the 462's are just as long lasting. Funny you say that about not flooding them, I believe that is one of the biggest problems guys had with the autotune saws when they came out; you can easily miss the pop if you're not paying very close attention, many times you hear nothing, but you can feel the cord pull out of the saw a bit easier.
> 
> Got a bunch of the mess cleaned up by the root balls, when they went down they smashed a pile of 4x8x2" insulation along with a window sash(with the glass in it ), they are now mostly 2'x8'. I brought out my ported 2166 with an 18" to cut the stem off the top of the insulation, I wanted something I wasn't going to pinch up and that was nice and rigid, it worked great. Then I remembered my 365 special was under the tarp by the bonfire pit . I ran a tank thru the 365, she's a great runner with a muffler mod, slight timing advance, and a base gasket delete, pullet the 24 nice for 65cc.
> Not sure what I'll run in it tomorrow, it's nice getting some saw time though.
> View attachment 875675
> 
> 
> The "blade" is a little short for this log, unless you go over top a little first, I like to cut them like I'm cutting cookies lol.
> View attachment 875676
> 
> The insulation was frozen to the bark, what a mess. Hopefully next week when it's warmer it will thaw out so I can clean it all up, if not the good thing is the bark will all fall off when the wood is ready, I just don't want to buck it up and have a million pieces of insulation everywhere including on me .
> 
> Oh, does anyone know what kind of wood all this is.
> View attachment 875681


my favorite old husky is a 181 but i never can find one for sale second is a 394.


----------



## jellyroll

Going to hunt for some wood tomorrow and tuesday because after that it is suppose to rain then turn to snow with strong winds. Christmas eve and morning is looking to be kind of white with a high of 29 on the 25th.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Dont think your place is to far from me . Loggers work all year round around me


Two things, the whole mtn is recreational land owners (not zoned for year round), and a lot of steep slopes, so I think they mostly do it in the winter (after hunting season).

No people to deal with, and less damage to the slopes.

It would be a real PITA going up or down with a truck when someone else is going the other way!


----------



## SS396driver

We have one lane roads here. Ya learn to back up real well as driveways are far apart to pull in to let the trucks go by


----------



## U&A

Got some time this weekend to be productive in the woods. Decided to work on the new trail some more. This trail is kinda a “this is my property” trial as i had some problems with my south side neighbors.....even though the property line stakes put in by the surveyor like 4 years ago are CLEARLY visible. Well i made them more visible by painting a 7foot T post red white and blue and driving it it the ground like 4 feet at the corners[emoji23][emoji23]. 

The trail is going to be on my side of the line (obviously) and big enough to get my 3500 ram through. [emoji16][emoji16]. 

Pictures later of the Kubota 1120D doing work skidding trees.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> No scrounging as its to hot and to many critters that like to bite you but I did get a new ute you good ole folks from the U S of A might like.
> Got a 1990 F150 5.8l to replace my 1997 Holden VS ute. Its Aussie made about the last of them so you know there is a screw loose somewhere.View attachment 875698
> View attachment 875701
> View attachment 875702
> View attachment 875703



I didn’t know they made our same Fords down there. Interesting, are they liked?


----------



## jellyroll

mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t know they made our same Fords down there. Interesting, are they liked?


Ford is a large company in OZ. Just like Holden ( former GM subsidiary ) .


----------



## mountainguyed67

jellyroll said:


> Ford is a large company in OZ. Just like Holden ( former GM subsidiary ) .



Yes, but they usually look different.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but they usually look different.


Ford kept the Ranger pick ups down there even after they discontinued them here in the US. Not sure how similar the 'New' US Ranger is to the Australian version. Anyone know?

Philbert


----------



## Tony ray

mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t know they made our same Fords down there. Interesting, are they liked?


They made the F series till 1992, yes very popular starting to become collector cars cause of the big V8s which we don't get anymore.
Plus there is so many spare parts because of there popularity in USA.


----------



## Tony ray

Philbert said:


> Ford kept the Ranger pick ups down there even after they discontinued them here in the US. Not sure how similar the 'New' US Ranger is to the Australian version. Anyone know?
> 
> Philbert


Test drove a couple of rangers buy they are a bit wimpy plus I don't like newer cars. some people love them but there not an F150.
New F150s in Oz go for $150,000 to $200,000 which is just crazy.


----------



## jellyroll

Philbert said:


> Ford kept the Ranger pick ups down there even after they discontinued them here in the US. Not sure how similar the 'New' US Ranger is to the Australian version. Anyone know?
> 
> Philbert


same as here but a raptor is available in a ranger over there.
Check here https://www.ford.com.au/


----------



## Philbert

jellyroll said:


> same as here but a raptor is available in a ranger over there.
> Check here https://www.ford.com.au/











2023 Ford Ranger Raptor: What We Know So Far


With bulging bodywork and off-road-ready hardware, the Ford Ranger Raptor downsizes the badass style and rip-roaring thrills of the larger F-150 Raptor.




www.caranddriver.com





Philbert


----------



## jellyroll

Philbert said:


> 2023 Ford Ranger Raptor: What We Know So Far
> 
> 
> With bulging bodywork and off-road-ready hardware, the Ford Ranger Raptor downsizes the badass style and rip-roaring thrills of the larger F-150 Raptor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caranddriver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Tells you how much i pay attention to the world of cars


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> New F150s in Oz go for $150,000 to $200,000 which is just crazy.



Wut!!!? Seems impossible.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged up some oak from the neighbor. The top of a red oak came down several weeks ago and took out a big white oak limb on the way. Another neighbor pushed it off our private road with his tractor and then I cut a few of the branches that were still close to the road. Today I got after the rest of it - the H-Girls were my two involunteers since they decided to get along like... well, siblings this morning. They did 4 loads with the wheelbarrow while I cut, and then 5 more loads with the ATV and trailer.


----------



## jellyroll

mountainguyed67 said:


> Wut!!!? Seems impossible.


1-2 ton truck in a shipping container going thousands of miles over the pacific ocean then dealer with inspection and customs fees so yeah.


----------



## Philbert

Tony ray said:


> New F150s in Oz go for $150,000 to $200,000 which is just crazy.


I should drive one over there! Maybe tow a used one behind?

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

From what I understand is they also need to be converted to right hand drive.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Oh, does anyone know what kind of wood all this is.
> View attachment 875681




Nice saws. Thankfully those trees didn't fall on anything else. 

Looks like cottonwood to me.


----------



## muad

Had a lazy weekend, didn't even go deer hunting. I did hang my first axe, which was fun. Hoping I can get some food processed this coming week, haven't run a saw much since @chipper1 was here. 

I have at least 10 ash that were recently blown down, plus a couple honey locust that need cut up.


----------



## MFV

I got a little scrounged up pecan today where a guy is cutting down a pretty good size tree to put in a firework stand plenty more to come


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ch


chipper1 said:


> LOL.
> I almost stopped to take a picture of a large white oak today. It had a bunch of 12-20" leaders off the main shooting up more like a silver maple, never seen one that looked quite like that before.


Chestnut oaks grow like that around here. Always multiple trunks.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> Not sure? I assumed an Oak. Grabbed a piece from the far end of this pic right off the road. Wood is heavy and I split by hand. 2-3 hits with the maul and it split. Slight twist in the grain....View attachment 874805


I vote pignut hickory.


----------



## Tony ray

Philbert said:


> I should drive one over there! Maybe tow a used one behind?
> 
> Philbert


They have relaxed the import laws so you can drive a left hand drive car over here so seeing lots of American muscles been bought cheap in the USA then flipped over here for silly prices and there still LHD. Heaps of OBS Effies selling here which I could not stand to drive a LHD on an Aussie road.
Do any one over there see RHD cars on the road?


----------



## Haywire

Tony ray said:


> They have relaxed the import laws so you can drive a left hand drive car over here so seeing lots of American muscles been bought cheap in the USA then flipped over here for silly prices and there still LHD. Heaps of OBS Effies selling here which I could not stand to drive a LHD on an Aussie road.
> Do any one over there see RHD cars on the road?


I've seen a few RHD Jeeps driven by rural postal drivers around here over the years.
Every now and then you'll see a Jap import Land Cruiser Tdi owned by a Canadian hipster.


----------



## svk

I feel for you guys and the insane prices on new stuff. Sure it should cost a little more due to transportation, taxes, and conversion. But 3-4 times is ludicrous.


----------



## Philbert

Tony ray said:


> Do any one over there see RHD cars on the road?


A non-profit I used to work for used to buy surplus Post Office Jeeps, International Scouts, and small vans cheap at auction. Mostly for use on private property. Occasionally, I had to drive one for a few miles on mostly rural roads. Would not want to drive one in traffic. 

Philbert


----------



## Tony ray

Philbert said:


> A non-profit I used to work for used to buy surplus Post Office Jeeps, International Scouts, and small vans cheap at auction. Mostly for use on private property. Occasionally, I had to drive one for a few miles on mostly rural roads. Would not want to drive one in traffic.
> 
> Philbert


Yes , it was very different driving your LHD in Canada and USA when I was there in 2001, after 5 weeks I think I was worse pulling out in to oncoming traffic and always looking the wrong way. The people I've asked about driving LHD in Oz all say they like it but I don't believe them.
Our garbage trucks are LHD what about yours?


----------



## farmer steve

Tony ray said:


> Yes , it was very different driving your LHD in Canada and USA when I was there in 2001, after 5 weeks I think I was worse pulling out in to oncoming traffic and always looking the wrong way. The people I've asked about driving LHD in Oz all say they like it but I don't believe them.
> Our garbage trucks are LHD what about yours?


Not all but I have seen garbage trucks with left and right steering wheels. Seems it's for when only one person on the pickup route and and they drive with the LH side and get out to pick up the trash safely curbside.


----------



## U&A

The mutt saw was the choice yesterday . Got about 12 logs and a BUNCH of brush drug out of the woods for trail making. 























Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> The mutt saw was the choice yesterday . Got about 12 logs and a BUNCH of brush drug out of the woods for trail making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Think I asked once before but I have CRS . The metal on the tail gate something you made or is it commercially available? Would be nice to have on the dodge


----------



## MustangMike

RHD is very rare here, but I did see a imported military style jeep with it a few years ago.

That F-150 looks cool, but I'm glad that I can speed shift the Mustang right handed! I think changing hands to shift and steer with would really screw me up after all these years!


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> my favorite old husky is a 181 but i never can find one for sale second is a 394.


Those are nice saws for an older saw. The guys who know saw say the 281 is just as fast as the 288 until you get a 32 on and the 281 is easier to find that's not been beat to death.
I had a 288 one time, first 2 series saw I owned, I'd rather have a 390xp.
You just gotta start looking hard, you'll find one, 394/5's are easy to get, but I'd rather run a 660/661 with a side tensioner. Did you see that coming Steve .








8 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Nice saws. Thankfully those trees didn't fall on anything else.
> 
> Looks like cottonwood to me.


Thanks. It was a mess out here, we lost over 20 trees in the yard and then a few in the woods.
Not cottonwood, clue it's one of my favorites  .


muad said:


> Had a lazy weekend, didn't even go deer hunting. I did hang my first axe, which was fun. Hoping I can get some food processed this coming week, haven't run a saw much since @chipper1 was here.
> 
> I have at least 10 ash that were recently blown down, plus a couple honey locust that need cut up.


I can bring whatever you'd like me to when I stop out in the next week or so.


----------



## chipper1

psuiewalsh said:


> Ch
> Chestnut oaks grow like that around here. Always multiple trunks.


This one has a 12'+ main, then they were all over the place, I wonder if it had been damaged when it was young or even topped off, never seen one like this as they always have a main and then branches off that. 
I don't see much chestnut around here, I had some a while back that a bunch of got punky pretty fast, not a wood I would seek out.


----------



## U&A

SS396driver said:


> Think I asked once before but I have CRS . The metal on the tail gate something you made or is it commercially available? Would be nice to have on the dodge



I made it.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> I made it.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Looks like I need to hit the steel yard


----------



## woodchip rookie

Rally/protest 1/7 D.C. Just letting you know.


----------



## Ryan A

I've seen a few RHD Land Rovers over here. Not common, but every now and again you'll see them in some of the affluent neighborhoods where I sell firewood.


MustangMike said:


> RHD is very rare here, but I did see a imported military style jeep with it a few years ago.
> 
> That F-150 looks cool, but I'm glad that I can speed shift the Mustang right handed! I think changing hands to shift and steer with would really screw me up after all these years!


----------



## Ryan A

$90 for the dry maple loaded In the van, and $90 for the load of green oak on the right. Extra money for the holidays.


----------



## muad

woodchip rookie said:


> Rally/protest 1/7 D.C. Just letting you know.



I read it was 1/6, per DJT's tweet.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. It was a mess out here, we lost over 20 trees in the yard and then a few in the woods.
> Not cottonwood, clue it's one of my favorites  .
> 
> I can bring whatever you'd like me to when I stop out in the next week or so.



Hmm, the bark doesn't look like locust. Oak? 

Maybe bring that one 372, and you can leave it here for safe keeping.... LOL


----------



## woodchip rookie

muad said:


> I read it was 1/6, per DJT's tweet.


Yea that


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I don't see much chestnut around here, I had some a while back that a bunch of got punky pretty fast, not a wood I would seek out.


He was talking about Chestnut Oak, which is in the White Oak Family (aka Rock Oak) and I will assure you it does not go punky fast, especially if it is off the ground, it will last for decades!

The sap wood rots and it gets real weathered looking, but the heart wood gets as hard as a rock and lasts for a long, long time.


----------



## SS396driver

My indoor stash is holding up well hasn’t been to cold yet I shouldn’t need to bring anymore in this spring


----------



## Philbert

U&A said:


> The mutt saw was the choice yesterday .





SS396driver said:


> Think I asked once before but I have CRS . The metal on the tail gate something you made or is it commercially available? Would be nice to have on the dodge





U&A said:


> I made it.


Nice.

I like the vise mount too.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> He was talking about Chestnut Oak, which is in the White Oak Family (aka Rock Oak) and I will assure you it does not go punky fast, especially if it is off the ground, it will last for decades!
> 
> The sap wood rots and it gets real weathered looking, but the heart wood gets as hard as a rock and lasts for a long, long time.


Right, we've had this conversation before. It was on the ground, and no other wood rots that quickly here at the house other than box elder(the maple). As with most things, YMMV, glad its worked for you .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Hmm, the bark doesn't look like locust. Oak?
> 
> Maybe bring that one 372, and you can leave it here for safe keeping.... LOL


Its black Locust.
You know I'm looking for some "parts"  .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> $90 for the dry maple loaded In the van, and $90 for the load of green oak on the right. Extra money for the holidays.View attachment 876235


I'm surprised you paid that much for it lol.
Great deal man, good to make a couple extra, especially with everything going on.


----------



## Ryan A

I know some here have mixed feelings on Facebook, but I get almost all of my scrounged wood off of there, then resell it back on marketplace. Fun to make some cash on the side.

Also, give credit where credit is due to the fellows here. I started out with a Husky 41(Poulan) when I first joined knowing little about saws or firewood. I've learned a lot from my short time here and I soak up all the information like a sponge!


----------



## Haywire

Ryan A said:


> I know some here have mixed feelings on Facebook, but I get almost all of my scrounged wood off of there, then resell it back on marketplace. Fun to make some cash on the side.
> 
> Also, give credit where credit is due to the fellows here. I started out with a Husky 41(Poulan) when I first joined knowing little about saws or firewood. I've learned a lot from my short time here and I soak up all the information like a sponge!


Why is someone buying green oak this time of year?


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> I know some here have mixed feelings on Facebook


I don't have ANY mixed feelings about Facebook...


----------



## muad

I deleted my facistbook account, and the main thing I miss is the marketplace.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

muad said:


> I deleted my facistbook account, and the main thing I miss is the marketplace.


Same here.

nice vise mount @U&A


----------



## Ryan A

Haywire said:


> Why is someone buying green oak this time of year?




He’s the only customer I sell to who buys green. He stacks and rotates his wood on his racks to burn in his fireplace.

I posted the dried maple on a community yard sale page on FB, someone wanted it within minutes. This lady ordered from three different suppliers, each time there was an issue or cancellation.

Supply and demand this time of year.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I know some here have mixed feelings on Facebook, but I get almost all of my scrounged wood off of there, then resell it back on marketplace. Fun to make some cash on the side.
> 
> Also, give credit where credit is due to the fellows here. I started out with a Husky 41(Poulan) when I first joined knowing little about saws or firewood. I've learned a lot from my short time here and I soak up all the information like a sponge!


I'm with @H-Ranch , no mixed feelings at all, I feel the same about them as I do China.


----------



## Haywire

Ryan A said:


> He’s the only customer I sell to who buys green. He stacks and rotates his wood on his racks to burn in his fireplace.
> 
> I posted the dried maple on a community yard sale page on FB, someone wanted it within minutes. This lady ordered from three different suppliers, each time there was an issue or cancellation.
> 
> Supply and demand this time of year.


Maybe he wants to smoke out his neighbors.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged up a Christmas tree off the property this weekend for the 2nd year in a row. Have several more nice ones but may need a few more years to grow since they are only 6-7'. This one is between 10-11'. I've planted at least 150 seedlings and transplants over the past few years with this in mind - some are for long term screen and some didn't make it. Should still have enough to choose from and getting more to plant in the spring.


The Mini-Mac 6 got the call to cut it down. It actually looks pretty decent after I cleaned it up just a bit since I pulled it out a few weeks ago after a decade (or more) of storage.


----------



## Ryan A

No, he pulls dry stuff from one of his 4-5 other racks that I filled, and puts this out to season for a year or two. Here’s a feel good pic of his pup in front of the fire with previous wood I supplied.


----------



## Haywire

City people are funny.


----------



## Ryan A

Is this Lickety Split worth $100 with a bad cylinder that “just needs seals” Or is it scrap?


----------



## Ryan A

@ Haywire, next time I drop off, I’ll show you his setup.


----------



## Haywire

Ryan A said:


> @ Haywire, next time I drop off, I’ll show you his setup.


Sounds good.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> Is this Lickety Split worth $100 with a bad cylinder that “just needs seals” Or is it scrap?
> 
> View attachment 876385
> View attachment 876386


If is close looks promising for $100


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Its black Locust.
> You know I'm looking for some "parts"  .


Great wood there that is much easier to find here than hickory.


----------



## chipper1

I moved around 23 bucket loads today .
21 were gravel , and two were locust .
I have a couple more of locust that's already cut up and probably 8 more loads to cut(to finish the ones currently down), lot's of bigger wood so it's harder to get the bucket full like this. Still need to move a couple hundred of the gravel  .
If you look past the tractor to the left you can see where I'm pulling all the gravel fill from.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Great wood there that is much easier to find here than hickory.


And it's pretty east to work with other than the poison ivy on a lot of it.
We have a couple(literally) hickory on our property, but I don't often get it. About 6yrs ago my BIL had 26 full cord of hickory in his basement, he said you could heard the beetles munching on it when he was down there filling the stove .


----------



## sean donato

Last day off work for a wile, didnt get any scrounging in but I got some shelves up. Sorry for the crappy lighting. That's next on the list


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> And it's pretty east to work with other than the poison ivy on a lot of it.
> We have a couple(literally) hickory on our property, but I don't often get it. About 6yrs ago my BIL had 26 full cord of hickory in his basement, he said you could heard the beetles munching on it when he was down there filling the stove .


About the only things i got handy is the official state weeds of kentucky which is water or sugar maple and the dreaded hackberry. But the nice thing about these two species is cut, split, and stack it and 7-8 months of seasoning and it is ready


----------



## jellyroll

sean donato said:


> Last day off work for a wile, didnt get any scrounging in but I got some shelves up. Sorry for the crappy lighting. That's next on the list
> View attachment 876393


dibs on the 10-10


----------



## sean donato

jellyroll said:


> dibs on the 10-10


Negative ghost rider. Lol. The mac cinder blocks are staying. I get nostalgic from time to time and like to get them out every now and then.


----------



## MustangMike

Red Maple and Silver Maple dry fast, but I have never had Sugar Maple dry real fast.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Those are nice saws for an older saw. The guys who know saw say the 281 is just as fast as the 288 until you get a 32 on and the 281 is easier to find that's not been beat to death.
> I had a 288 one time, first 2 series saw I owned, I'd rather have a 390xp.
> You just gotta start looking hard, you'll find one, 394/5's are easy to get, but I'd rather run a 660/661 with a side tensioner. Did you see that coming Steve .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 new items by Brett Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876221


I run stihl these day since dealer support went away years ago on the husky saws.
My vintage 024 woodboss av super made in west germany.


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> Red Maple and Silver Maple dry fast, but I have never had Sugar Maple dry real fast.


Long lasting and blazing hot summers i think has something to do with it.


----------



## svk

Facebook sucks. If there was a better option I’d be on it immediately. Until then I’ll deal with them. Facebook has been good for my hobbies and good for my business so I consider it a necessary evil until a suitable replacement comes out. And it keeps me in touch with people that I otherwise would have trouble keeping in touch with. 

Make no mistake, their political BS is beyond inexcusable. But their time will come...


----------



## jellyroll

sean donato said:


> Negative ghost rider. Lol. The mac cinder blocks are staying. I get nostalgic from time to time and like to get them out every now and then.


Worked on a mini mac one time and used very colorful language working on it.


----------



## jellyroll

svk said:


> Facebook sucks. If there was a better option I’d be on it immediately. Until then I’ll deal with them. Facebook has been good for my hobbies and good for my business so I consider it a necessary evil until a suitable replacement comes out. And it keeps me in touch with people that I otherwise would have trouble keeping in touch with.
> 
> Make no mistake, their political BS is beyond inexcusable. But their time will come...


I use MEWE no political BS or censorship and it is FUN!


----------



## sean donato

jellyroll said:


> Worked on a mini mac one time and used very colorful language working on it.


Oh yeah the little one doesnt run right now, and I truthfully dont care about it atm. It's a painful thing to work on.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Red Maple and Silver Maple dry fast, but I have never had Sugar Maple dry real fast.


About 9 months here and sugar is good to go. But you can tell the difference when you cut it. If it's full of sap you better not let it sit long before splitting it. It's my favorite wood I have around me. Oak is a distant second for the way I burn.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> I run stihl these day since dealer support went away years ago on the husky saws.
> My vintage 024 woodboss av super made in west germany.
> View attachment 876406


Sweet, that's an early model there. Aren't they all made in west Germany?
I saw this one earlier this week, look pretty good, not sure what's up with the filter cover. It's a double nutter lol.
Lots of 2-smoke stuff in the back of that truck.
Pretty sure I sold this guy a saw quite a while ago, an ms 460.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, that's an early model there. Aren't they all made in west Germany?
> I saw this one earlier this week, look pretty good, not sure what's up with the filter cover. It's a double nutter lol.
> Lots of 2-smoke stuff in the back of that truck.
> Pretty sure I sold this guy a saw quite a while ago, an ms 460.
> View attachment 876410
> View attachment 876411


That's an 026 filter cover.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, that's an early model there. Aren't they all made in west Germany?
> I saw this one earlier this week, look pretty good, not sure what's up with the filter cover. It's a double nutter lol.
> Lots of 2-smoke stuff in the back of that truck.
> Pretty sure I sold this guy a saw quite a while ago, an ms 460.
> View attachment 876410
> View attachment 876411


Mine says west germany and has the single bar nut and it doesn't have the side tensioner between the bar stud.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, that's an early model there. Aren't they all made in west Germany?
> I saw this one earlier this week, look pretty good, not sure what's up with the filter cover. It's a double nutter lol.
> Lots of 2-smoke stuff in the back of that truck.
> Pretty sure I sold this guy a saw quite a while ago, an ms 460.
> View attachment 876410
> View attachment 876411


That 024 ^^ has the wrong air cleaner cover.
Wish mine was that clean but it runs great i did remove the bird cage inside the muffler and opened the exit hole a smidge and it helped it a lot. 
Here is the clutch side on mine.


----------



## Ryan A

Oliver1655 said:


> Agree, get landowner's permission even if you are cleaning up along the roadsides. The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.


There was an ash tree tree the township cut that was interfering with power lines. Drove by 3-4 days straight off a main road and it never moved. Loaded up a large portion of it and was just about finished when Johnny Law pulled up behind me with the lights swirling. He ended up knocking on homeowners door and I got the green light to take it. Officer explained to me had the homeowner not agreed, it could have been cited as trespassing and theft.

That being said, I now knock on EVERY house I come by with a potential scrounge outside.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> There was an ash tree tree the township cut that was interfering with power lines. Drove by 3-4 days straight off a main road and it never moved. Loaded up a large portion of it and was just about finished when Johnny Law pulled up behind me with the lights swirling. He ended up knocking on homeowners door and I got the green light to take it. Officer explained to me had the homeowner not agreed, it could have been cited as trespassing and theft.
> 
> That being said, I now knock on EVERY house I come by with a potential scrounge outside.


That dude aint been here for 4.5yrs Ryan .
That being said I agree.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> That's an 026 filter cover.


That's what I was figuring, I know many of the 026 parts will swap out(I've had a few of the 026/024, don't tell anyone though ).
The 024 has that odd flat top on the cylinder, it looks way different than the 026 cylinder, even to a husky guy lol. I also noticed that this one is a red lever, everyone knows their faster .


jellyroll said:


> That 024 ^^ has the wrong air cleaner cover.
> Wish mine was that clean but it runs great i did remove the bird cage inside the muffler and opened the exit hole a smidge and it helped it a lot.
> Here is the clutch side on mine.View attachment 876419


He has a listing for another saw on CL, and theres an oh26 in the back of his truck too.
Yep, the single nutter, I had one of those that was a nice looker, I thing I sold it last summer. It needed the carb redone, I was looking forward to running it as I have never ran an 024.
Looks like you've gotten your moneys worth out of that ole girl, and she's still going .


----------



## Ryan A

Ha! Thought I was keeping up with the thread but apparently not well enough?

Hitting the sack. Catch you all later


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> That's what I was figuring, I know many of the 026 parts will swap out(I've had a few of the 026/024, don't tell anyone though ).
> The 024 has that odd flat top on the cylinder, it looks way different than the 026 cylinder, even to a husky guy lol. I also noticed that this one is a red lever, everyone knows their faster .
> 
> He has a listing for another saw on CL, and theres an oh26 in the back of his truck too.
> Yep, the single nutter, I had one of those that was a nice looker, I thing I sold it last summer. It needed the carb redone, I was looking forward to running it as I have never ran an 024.
> Looks like you've gotten your moneys worth out of that ole girl, and she's still going .


the 024 wb and super share the same size top end but the super has a slightly longer stroke 32mm vs 30 mm the best way it reminds me of a jonsered 450 power wise.
024-----------------024 Super--------------026
CC 42--------------------44.3-----------------------48.7
BORE 42 mm-------------42 mm-------------------44 mm
STROKE 30 mm------------32 mm-------------------32 mm
HP 2.85----------------------3.1-------------------------------3.5


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Looks like you've gotten your moneys worth out of that ole girl, and she's still going .


Bought it out of a dealers junk pile 2 months ago he said it was toast and feels rough turning over but he failed to take it apart. Apparently it sat for a few decades there was mud dauber nests everywhere inside of it in the flywheel, starter, cylinder, muffler, birdcage, exhaust port and cylinder as well!!!!

I tore it down and cleaned it all out replaced the fuel line, impulse line, filters, rebuilt the carb and replaced two av mounts and it ran perfect.
later on i replaced the bar, chain, sprocket, and bearing to get it up to snuff and man it performs well now and the oil pump puts out a impressive amount of oil for a non adjustable pump.

Brett if you can find one i recommend holding on to it because from what i know a 026 top end will work on the super but not the regular 024 and these saws ported by the right guy can lead to impressive results.

here is a ported 024 super pulling a 20'' 3/8 set up.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Bought it out of a dealers junk pile 2 months ago he said it was toast and feels rough turning over but he failed to take it apart. Apparently it sat for a few decades there was mud dauber nests everywhere inside of it in the flywheel, starter, cylinder, muffler, birdcage, exhaust port and cylinder as well!!!!
> 
> I tore it down and cleaned it all out replaced the fuel line, impulse line, filters, rebuilt the carb and replaced two av mounts and it ran perfect.
> later on i replaced the bar, chain, sprocket, and bearing to get it up to snuff and man it performs well now and the oil pump puts out a impressive amount of oil for a non adjustable pump.
> 
> Brett if you can find one i recommend holding on to it because from what i know a 026 top end will work on the super but not the regular 024 and these saws ported by the right guy can lead to impressive results.
> 
> here is a ported 024 super pulling a 20'' 3/8 set up.



Sounds like its worked out great for you.
I've ran the 026 both stock and ported, ported they run nice, stock is rather have a 241. The reason I had the 026's and the 024 is because I wanted to have doc port one for me, I wouldn't advise anyone deal with Jim, and I certainly wouldn't myself(thats who's video that is). I set a buddy of mine up with a very sweet 026 and he sent it to doc/Al, it pulled a 20x3/8 very nice. That being said I prefer the husky offerings more, to me handling is most important in the 50cc class since you do so much limbing with them, if take a 346 over an 024/026 any day of the week. But I like my ported 261, great saw, run it with a 20x3/8. The 261 has a better top handlebar angle, nice spring AV, good filtration, return to run master switch, captive nuts, and it gets good fuel economy. For the most part I prefer saws like the 346 huskys and the 261 or newer saws myself.


----------



## SimonHS

Ryan A said:


> Loaded up a large portion of it and was just about finished when Johnny Law pulled up behind me with the lights swirling.


Did you put on a hi-vis vest? Cop would have driven straight by if you were wearing one.


----------



## sean donato

Ever knock and get told to bugger off, then after about 3 or 4 weeks of the wood still sitting in the same place, go back and be told yes take all you want?


----------



## U&A

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged up a Christmas tree off the property this weekend for the 2nd year in a row. Have several more nice ones but may need a few more years to grow since they are only 6-7'. This one is between 10-11'. I've planted at least 150 seedlings and transplants over the past few years with this in mind - some are for long term screen and some didn't make it. Should still have enough to choose from and getting more to plant in the spring.
> View attachment 876376
> 
> The Mini-Mac 6 got the call to cut it down. It actually looks pretty decent after I cleaned it up just a bit since I pulled it out a few weeks ago after a decade (or more) of storage.
> View attachment 876377



Propagate the evergreens!!

That would be cool. I want to try it. You could get more than you ever want off of the trees you already have. And you could have hundreds (or way more) of clones from just one mother tree easy. 

They would be rooted and ready by spring


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

U&A said:


> They would be rooted and ready by spring


Ha! Way less effort to order 3-4 year old transplants from the county conservation district for $1/each. I just have to be careful how close I plant them to the highly valuable black walnut trees I already have. I do love the evergreens!

Like I always tell my wife, you have to be on a 20 year plan when you plant trees.


----------



## svk

jellyroll said:


> I use MEWE no political BS or censorship and it is FUN!


I’m on Mewe as well. Only problem is I only have 3 friends on there.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I’m on Mewe as well. Only problem is I only have 3 friends on there.


What the heck is mewe?


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! Way less effort to order 3-4 year old transplants from the county conservation district for $1/each. I just have to be careful how close I plant them to the highly valuable black walnut trees I already have. I do love the evergreens!
> 
> Like I always tell my wife, you have to be on a 20 year plan when you plant trees.


I did the same when I built my house. Don't buy White Pine! They don't last that long and now I'm having to cut down and dispose of the dead ones. Should have planted more Douglas Firs.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> What the heck is mewe?


A Facebook knock off without political censorship.


----------



## MustangMike

Doc Al builds a mean 026, I have one. With the high compression, I wish it had a decomp (I like limbing saws that are easy to re start).

However, the ported 261 is a stronger saw.

But, Doc's ported 360 … now that is a saw that is hard to beat for it's size! The 026 is fast, but that 360 is a little animal!


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I did the same when I built my house. Don't buy White Pine! They don't last that long and now I'm having to cut down and dispose of the dead ones. Should have planted more Douglas Firs.


White pine should be good for 100 years plus. Did you get some sort of nursery trees?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> White pine should be good for 100 years plus. Did you get some sort of nursery trees?


I thought so too, but they're dying one by one after 30 years. I got them as saplings (bare root) from the local Soil Conservation District.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I thought so too, but they're dying one by one after 30 years. I got them as saplings (bare root) from the local Soil Conservation District.


White pine rust?


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> And you could have hundreds (or way more) of clones from just one mother tree easy.


You talking about the same green as we are .


----------



## chipper1

Good thing congress passed the covid relief bill, there's $2 million in there to research the impact of downed trees .
I think they're gonna try to take our scrounging rights away.
2:07 


Got a couple more buckets loaded and another 1 or 2 waiting to be picked up. I also got a 12'6" log that I was able to get out of the one tree that doesn't seem to be stress cracked too bad.
Locust .


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> White pine rust?


I don't know. The needles just started turning brown one year and the tree was dead the next.


----------



## farmer steve

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming. APPLE SCROUNGE!! Mentioned to my orchard buddy that if he ever had any apple trees die I'd be interested. Must be 30-40 trees he pushed out .


----------



## svk

Well, hoping to head to town to scrounge up some last minute Christmas gifts this morning. Snow was supposedly coming all night but it has just started to come now. We were supposed to get 5-9 inches with drifting but as usual the weather people over promised.

I’m seasoning cast iron in the oven this morning (collecting cast iron cookware is my other hobby besides saws) and I don’t season when the wife is around because she hates the smell. Then I’ll throw some venison in the Dutch oven and dinner will be ready when I get home from shopping.

Here are a couple that just came out of the oven. Two “grill skillets” aka modern skillets with handles removed for use on the grill. The small skillet and Dutch oven lid came from Zogger. I have three more pieces from him that are in the process of being restored as well. One of them is a beautiful #8 Lodge with “swirls” on the cooking surface which is more or less my most pristine piece of vintage iron.


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> And now back to our regularly scheduled programming. APPLE SCROUNGE!! Mentioned to my orchard buddy that if he ever had any apple trees die I'd be interested. Must be 30-40 trees he pushed out . View attachment 876874
> View attachment 876875


Apple, nice, over here it's about the densist wood we have. Not so easy to split by hand though.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> And now back to our regularly scheduled programming. APPLE SCROUNGE!! Mentioned to my orchard buddy that if he ever had any apple trees die I'd be interested. Must be 30-40 trees he pushed out . View attachment 876874
> View attachment 876875



Beautiful land.

I always enjoy seeing other people’s property and surroundings. So much AWSOME property in this country still


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

I see someone used the report button....maybe use it on all political posts rather than just the ones you disagree with...


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> Beautiful land.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing other people’s property and surroundings. So much AWSOME property in this country still
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Orchard country. Mostly Apple and peaches. They clear whole mountainsides to make orchards.


----------



## svk

Amen Chipper


----------



## svk

We are all going to be "camping" for Christmas  

Merry Christmas to all of you bastiges if that happens.


----------



## svk

11.5 years and nearly 26,000 posts. I have had only two posts removed, one for posting (non political) fact and the other for calling someone out for posting politics.

Go figure.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Amen Chipper


Thanks for not calling me names .
Wonder what type of scrounged wood those battons at the end are made of, certainly aren't made of soy products.


----------



## svk

Battons...scrounged wood....Long story...A kid that I went to school with was always trouble. Hard knock childhood, bad/no dad and young mother. His grandfather took to raising him but would bail him out every time he got into trouble (obviously not a good idea as the kid never learns). You know where this goes. Drugs/burglary/assault and so on. Eventually he got caught in a counterfeiting ring. The reason he got caught....they walked out a restaurant without paying the bill!! So despite he had free money, he tried to skip on a $25 bill and that is how he got caught.

Anyhow, in high school he broke into an old guy's home. The old guy got the drop on him and knocked him out cold with a chunk of lumber.

History repeats itself....a couple weeks ago this dude's 19 YO son was shot and killed by LEO the day after he tried to kill another dude by shooting into the person's home.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Battons...scrounged wood....Long story...A kid that I went to school with was always trouble. Hard knock childhood, bad/no dad and young mother. His grandfather took to raising him but would bail him out every time he got into trouble (obviously not a good idea as the kid never learns). You know where this goes. Drugs/burglary/assault and so on. Eventually he got caught in a counterfeiting ring. The reason he got caught....they walked out a restaurant without paying the bill!! So despite he had free money, he tried to skip on a $25 bill and that is how he got caught.
> 
> Anyhow, in high school he broke into an old guy's home. The old guy got the drop on him and knocked him out cold with a chunk of lumber.
> 
> History repeats itself....this dude's 19 YO son was shot and killed by LEO the day after he tried to kill another dude by shooting into the person's home.


Shame that crap runs in the family, and could have been stopped by the granddad way back when.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Battons...scrounged wood....Long story...A kid that I went to school with was always trouble. Hard knock childhood, bad/no dad and young mother. His grandfather took to raising him but would bail him out every time he got into trouble (obviously not a good idea as the kid never learns). You know where this goes. Drugs/burglary/assault and so on. Eventually he got caught in a counterfeiting ring. The reason he got caught....they walked out a restaurant without paying the bill!! So despite he had free money, he tried to skip on a $25 bill and that is how he got caught.
> 
> Anyhow, in high school he broke into an old guy's home. The old guy got the drop on him and knocked him out cold with a chunk of lumber.
> 
> History repeats itself....this dude's 19 YO son was shot and killed by LEO the day after he tried to kill another dude by shooting into the person's home.good rig ri


goooooolly,,thats toooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!! scum filth......


----------



## abbott295

If it makes any difference, I don’t know how to delete my own post, nor would I ever “report” a post for being political.

Chipper gets points for calling me out for not being inclusive enough, but how do you know I wouldn’t be offended being told to do something “manly”?

And since being silly is more fun anyway, could someone please post the “I’m a lumberjack and I’m okay” video now.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Well, hoping to head to town to scrounge up some last minute Christmas gifts this morning. Snow was supposedly coming all night but it has just started to come now. We were supposed to get 5-9 inches with drifting but as usual the weather people over promised.
> 
> I’m seasoning cast iron in the oven this morning (collecting cast iron cookware is my other hobby besides saws) and I don’t season when the wife is around because she hates the smell. Then I’ll throw some venison in the Dutch oven and dinner will be ready when I get home from shopping.
> 
> Here are a couple that just came out of the oven. Two “grill skillets” aka modern skillets with handles removed for use on the grill. The small skillet and Dutch oven lid came from Zogger. I have three more pieces from him that are in the process of being restored as well. One of them is a beautiful #8 Lodge with “swirls” on the cooking surface which is more or less my most pristine piece of vintage iron.
> View attachment 876876


Love that apple wood. As good as sugar maple and I keep a stash for the smoker. Good score!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I find it interesting that my post (which was totally factual) was deleted, but not the liberal opposing one.
> 
> And, FYI, if another member had not alerted me, I would never have known it! They do not notify you!
> 
> Guess freedom of speech is not alive here.


the is why a certain member here wanted to be removed..just like you said,,no freedom of speech,,,,,,only for the skank leftists


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> If it makes any difference, I don’t know how to delete my own post, nor would I ever “report” a post for being political.
> 
> Chipper gets points for calling me out for not being inclusive enough, but how do you know I wouldn’t be offended being told to do something “manly”?
> 
> And since being silly is more fun anyway, could someone please post the “I’m a lumberjack and I’m okay” video now.


You could edit it to remove the political content or report it and ask for it to be removed.


----------



## JustJeff

I see that I quoted the wrong post regarding the apple. Lol. Not to disregard the cast iron which looks mint @svk !

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I see that I quoted the wrong post regarding the apple. Lol. Not to disregard the cast iron which looks mint @svk !
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I blamed it on Canadian beer..


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Well, hoping to head to town to scrounge up some last minute Christmas gifts this morning. Snow was supposedly coming all night but it has just started to come now. We were supposed to get 5-9 inches with drifting but as usual the weather people over promised.
> 
> I’m seasoning cast iron in the oven this morning (collecting cast iron cookware is my other hobby besides saws) and I don’t season when the wife is around because she hates the smell. Then I’ll throw some venison in the Dutch oven and dinner will be ready when I get home from shopping.
> 
> Here are a couple that just came out of the oven. Two “grill skillets” aka modern skillets with handles removed for use on the grill. The small skillet and Dutch oven lid came from Zogger. I have three more pieces from him that are in the process of being restored as well. One of them is a beautiful #8 Lodge with “swirls” on the cooking surface which is more or less my most pristine piece of vintage iron.
> View attachment 876876


Man those look like brand new. I'm pretty sure you explained the cleaning and seasoning process already, but my memory ..... If you could just touch on the points, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Haywire

This thread needs more firearm pics to lighten the mood


----------



## Honyuk96

Today’s scrounge. Ash


----------



## Honyuk96

New to me.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> This thread needs more firearm pics to lighten the mood
> 
> View attachment 876964



That furniture looks like the plastics on a husky  , you know I like huskys though.
Nice relocation tool .


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> That furniture looks like the plastics on a husky  , you know I like huskys though.
> Nice relocation tool .
> View attachment 876992


Dont tell me it takes a rifle and generator to fix a hoosky.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Dont tell me it takes a rifle and generator to fix a hoosky.


 
Hey, whatever works right .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Built this one from a parts kit. Got lots of Vz.58 spares if you ever need anything.


That's cool. Thanks for the offer, no need there right now.
Hoping to build a nice ar pistol, since they are threatening to outlaw them it seems right to build one .
Parts should be dropping in cost because many will be dumping them which will flood the market, works for me.
Maybe they will ban chainsaws, that could make them cheaper too lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> This thread needs more firearm pics to lighten the mood
> 
> View attachment 876964
> View attachment 877000




No firearms in this one unless you count the 462


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Man those look like brand new. I'm pretty sure you explained the cleaning and seasoning process already, but my memory ..... If you could just touch on the points, I'd appreciate it.


First you want to strip the old crud off. If you only have one or two pans, buy a can of yellow easy off. If you are going to do more, make a lye bath out of a bucket, barrel, or bin and add lye (commonly sold as powdered drain cleaner).

Once the skillet is stripped, dry and immediately wipe with your seasoning. You can use canola/corn/vegetable oil, grease, or lard but I prefer a seasoning compound that has some wax as well because it’s easier to spread and doesn’t have a tendency to pool.

Then bake in the oven at a temp above the smoke point of your seasoning product. The product I use smokes fine at 400 but 425 cures it quicker.

I like 2-3 coats minimum then start cooking. Things like bacon, grilled cheese sandwiches, and fried eggs are great to help build seasoning.


----------



## svk

Another thing, the seasoning that comes on modern store bought iron looks great but doesn’t hold up so well. The seasoning we do is thinner but coats add up over time and are much more durable than the thick, black seasoning that comes on a new skillet and starts to flake off after ten meals or so.


----------



## svk

Restored Zogger lid (left) versus Lodge factory seasoning (right). Second photo shows factory Lodge seasoning flaking off.


----------



## chipper1

So I got three more loads of locust today and and got the log tossed in the log pile in case I decide to have it milled up. I also got all but maybe two more cuts off the stump so next its ripping them the rest of the way out of the ground and then chopping roots, anyone have an axe I can use for that lol.
The other two loads were much larger rounds, I almost lost a couple rounds off the top with one of them.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 877022
> 
> No firearms in this one unless you count the 462View attachment 877023


Nice view, calms the soul.
You know that's a blade!


----------



## chipper1

Here's a video cutting some of the last tree/stem of this cluster of 4 locust.


This is the chain, same chain I was cutting with before and showed the pictures of. This is after cutting a good bit with it, I sharpened it yesterday. Still got a bit left, its cutting nice how it is, but the rakers are a bit low for bore cutting, sure self feeds nice though.


----------



## panolo

Anybody watch the youtube channel "In the Woodyard" ? Just happened across it the other day. Guy is pretty straight compared to some of these other yahoos. You can tell he has sense and is smart. Couldn't believe he was doing 120 cords a year with a 27 ton, 15 second cycle, woods brand splitter. He wore the beam off the dang thing. Pretty cool to see a guy successful basically off hard work and smarts.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Here's a video cutting some of the last tree/stem of this cluster of 4 locust.
> 
> 
> This is the chain, same chain I was cutting with before and showed the pictures of. This is after cutting a good bit with it, I sharpened it yesterday. Still got a bit left, its cutting nice how it is, but the rakers are a bit low for bore cutting, sure self feeds nice though.
> View attachment 877028
> View attachment 877029



Nice!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The seasoning we do is thinner but coats add up over time and are much more durable


How do you clean yours to maintain the seasoning? I knew some people who were ‘fastidious’ about theirs. 

Philbert


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> How do you clean yours to maintain the seasoning? I knew some people who were ‘fastidious’ about theirs.
> 
> Philbert



I know you asked SVK this question, but the Mrs. simply wipes the pans out with a paper towel, and then ads a little oil or grease and wipe some down again. Seems to work really well, we use cast-iron for nearly all of our cooking. If she gets something where there's a bunch of stuck on crusty stuff, she will scrub them with a brush under hot water. Absolutely no soap!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I know you asked SVK this question, but the Mrs. simply wipes the pans out with a paper towel, and then ads a little oil or grease and wipe some down again. Seems to work really well, we use cast-iron for nearly all of our cooking. If she gets something where there's a bunch of stuck on crusty stuff, she will scrub them with a brush under hot water. Absolutely no soap!


We don't use any soap either, a little dawn detergent goes a long way.


----------



## wampum

There was I believe 4 posts reported as political. I deleted what I thought was all 4. If I missed one or missed a post that was not reported I simply made a mistake. Nothing inconsistent just human err. I just went back and deleted several more and I hope I got them all.


----------



## svk

wampum said:


> There was I believe 4 posts reported as political. I deleted what I thought was all 4. If I missed one or missed a post that was not reported I simply made a mistake. Nothing inconsistent just human err. I just went back and deleted several more and I hope I got them all.


Thank you for circling back and letting us know, it’s appreciated.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> How do you clean yours to maintain the seasoning? I knew some people who were ‘fastidious’ about theirs.
> 
> Philbert


Good question.

The one myth that I want to dispel to everyone is that washing your CI with (modern) soap DOES NOT strip the seasoning. Old time soap contained lye (new soap does not) so that’s where that saying came from. Washing your CI with soap (I use Dawn with a plastic wrapped sponge) does temporarily stop the seasoning process though so wash with soap only as needed. For instance, if you just got done frying fish in your CI and then want to bake a birthday cake, you definitely want ALL fishy oil washed out. That’s a great time to use soap. OTOH if you just made grilled cheese, just wipe out the pan with paper towel or a clean rag and flip it over to prevent dust (or pet hair) etc from sticking to the thin residue of oil left on the pan.

If you have something that has residue after cooking (like sugar cured bacon) you can often loosen the particles with a “chain mail” scrubber and hot water. There will be residual oil on the skillet and you can just wipe this around to keep the seasoning process going. Be sure to heat it a bit on the stove to dry off any water.

Secondly, if you leave a thin layer of oil in the pan for a long time such as over the winter or summer at your cabin it could go rancid so you need to either store it dry or bake the skillet to let the thin layer of oil polymerize and adhere to the existing seasoning.

I use CI almost exclusively in my kitchen so my everyday skillets do not have “pretty seasoning” as cooking with sauces, certain types of baking, searing etc do not really help the seasoning process and require washing (sometimes with soap) after use. I’m in the process of putting together a second set of skillets that are just for frying - these have picture perfect seasoning and I’m hand selecting skillets that have very smooth cooking surfaces for this purpose. Zog’s skillets will be part of this set as they are very nice.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I know you asked SVK this question, but the Mrs. simply wipes the pans out with a paper towel, and then ads a little oil or grease and wipe some down again. Seems to work really well, we use cast-iron for nearly all of our cooking. If she gets something where there's a bunch of stuck on crusty stuff, she will scrub them with a brush under hot water. Absolutely no soap!


Yup that’s a great way to do it!


----------



## svk

Here’s one of my “fry only” skillets. Check out that mirrored finish!



Vinegar soak to remove rust. Also great for axe heads. 



Lye tank for removing gunk. Usually soak in lye first, scrub with a metal scouring pad, then use vinegar soak if needed. Or straight to the vinegar if something is very rusty. 



Scrubber I use (with or without soap) with hot water to clean CI



This is a recently restored skillet that’s part of the “fry only” set. Seasoning is still pretty thin



A cowboy skillet and Zogger lid awaiting their baths



This skillet has a rough surface as it was very rusty when I acquired it. Super rusty pieces are a ***** to clean and I avoid now unless they are really desirable. #7 skillets are the perfect size for pie.



This is a skillet from my great grandparents that is an every day user. As you can see, not much seasoning but with proper oil and temp control it’s still very non stick. I’ll be using this later to bake my daughter’s birthday cake.


----------



## svk

I also modify cast iron by cutting off the handles (I use modern or Asian cast iron only, will not touch vintage CI with the grinder) to fit in grills, and most recently, air fryers.

Perfectly air fried, sunny side up eggs in the CI. 2 minutes for one, 3 minutes for two.


----------



## Philbert

muad said:


> I know you asked SVK this question, but the Mrs. simply wipes the pans out with a paper towel, and then ads a little oil or grease and wipe some down again.


My fastidious friend would only use coarse salt to scrub them, and wipe them down with oil. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> This skillet has a rough surface as it was very rusty when I acquired it.


ScotchBrite or emery cloth with a random orbit sander?

Philbert


----------



## muad

wampum said:


> There was I believe 4 posts reported as political. I deleted what I thought was all 4. If I missed one or missed a post that was not reported I simply made a mistake. Nothing inconsistent just human err. I just went back and deleted several more and I hope I got them all.



Thank you for clearing that up! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Here’s one of my “fry only” skillets. Check out that mirrored finish!
> View attachment 877088
> 
> 
> Vinegar soak to remove rust. Also great for axe heads.
> View attachment 877089
> 
> 
> Lye tank for removing gunk. Usually soak in lye first, scrub with a metal scouring pad, then use vinegar soak if needed. Or straight to the vinegar if something is very rusty.
> View attachment 877090
> 
> 
> Scrubber I use (with or without soap) with hot water to clean CI
> View attachment 877091
> 
> 
> This is a recently restored skillet that’s part of the “fry only” set. Seasoning is still pretty thin
> View attachment 877092
> 
> 
> A cowboy skillet and Zogger lid awaiting their baths
> View attachment 877093
> 
> 
> This skillet has a rough surface as it was very rusty when I acquired it. Super rusty pieces are a ***** to clean and I avoid now unless they are really desirable. #7 skillets are the perfect size for pie.
> View attachment 877094
> 
> 
> This is a skillet from my great grandparents that is an every day user. As you can see, not much seasoning but with proper oil and temp control it’s still very non stick. I’ll be using this later to bake my daughter’s birthday cake.
> View attachment 877095



Some real beauties in there. Nice work on the restores.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> ScotchBrite or emery cloth with a random orbit sander?
> 
> Philbert


Then a little wd40 to keep them from rusting .

I really do use dawn on ours, if she wants to rinse them with water and all I don't mind, but when I'm washing dishes I'm the boss  .
I'm the one who oils them too though. 
Will all these posts be deleted because they are off topic lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Then a little wd40 to keep them from rusting .
> 
> I really do use dawn on ours, if she wants to rinse them with water and all I don't mind, but when I'm washing dishes I'm the boss  .
> I'm the one who oils them too though.
> Will all these posts be deleted because they are off topic lol.


40:1? OIL THREAD!!


----------



## jellyroll

svk said:


> Restored Zogger lid (left) versus Lodge factory seasoning (right). Second photo shows factory Lodge seasoning flaking off.
> View attachment 877025
> 
> View attachment 877024


It is better to sand the lodge iron pots, pans, skillets smooth and season with lard before use. It would help if the produced a higher quality castings that wasn't so rough.


----------



## jellyroll

farmer steve said:


> 40:1? OIL THREAD!!


Been using that myself lately tuned the saw to 12,800 factory says 13,000 max stihl orange bottle


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> 40:1? OIL THREAD!!


Not sure I can go there, someone may take offense and report it .
What's important isn't which oil ratio, it's more important to stick to the traditional dino oils and not use the new synthetic's lol.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Not sure I can go there, someone may take offense and report it .
> What's important isn't which oil ratio, it's more important to stick to the traditional dino oils and not use the new synthetic's lol.


I use the cheap stuff so it must be dead dinosaur juice.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> I use the cheap stuff so it must be dead dinosaur juice.


Great for breaking saws or new CI in lol, also good to run a few tanks thru a saw every couple yrs.
I like maxima k2, some don't like it because the dye is hard to see when mixed.
@brad ruch likes it .
Check this scrounger out, just ran across a state highway and then stopped, then not long after I snapped the picture it ran back across, maybe youngins that didn't want to follow? Don't see many fox here, especially at 2pm, gotta get to grandma's I guess lol.


Had some turkey out back today too.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> ScotchBrite or emery cloth with a random orbit sander?
> 
> Philbert


Sure could but rougher finish holds more seasoning too.


----------



## svk

jellyroll said:


> It is better to sand the lodge iron pots, pans, skillets smooth and season with lard before use. It would help if the produced a higher quality castings that wasn't so rough.


You sure could but they are plenty non stick as is. Even the Walmart brand cast iron that’s as rough as a cat’s tongue is perfectly non stick once you have the technique down.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You sure could but they are plenty non stick as is. Even the Walmart brand cast iron that’s as rough as a cat’s tongue is perfectly non stick once you have the technique down.


They have special oil they put on them in China .


----------



## jellyroll

I got griswold iron skillets and pots and the finish is smooth but they are heavily seasoned from years of use. My usual in them is gravy, country ham, hoe cakes.
But i don't use vegetable shortening only lard it produces the best corn bread.


----------



## jellyroll

scrambled eggs fried in left over sausage grease then topped with cheese is my favorite.


----------



## muad

Scrounged a load of ash today. Cut up a small one the wind provided, and then bucked up the rest of the one @chipper1 and I cut on around Thanksgiving. 

I had to buck it up, then throw it across the creek. One chuck didn't make it. Talk about a workout. Had to carry them about 25 yards, then toss them. 


Made for a decent load. 




Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## muad

jellyroll said:


> scrambled eggs fried in left over sausage grease then topped with cheese is my favorite.



Sounds delicious. 

I came in from the woods, and my wife and daughter had made homemade Belgian waffles.


----------



## jellyroll

I broke down some oak pallets in shop early this morning and plan to use it tonight into tomorrow night forecast looks like the coldest Christmas eve - Christmas night in 20 years so i need all the good heat producing wood i can.
14 degrees with negative windchill in a drafty old house with lack luster insulation is not fun  .


----------



## jellyroll

muad said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> I came in from the woods, and my wife and daughter had made homemade Belgian waffles.
> 
> View attachment 877252


those are great with Kerry gold butter and real maple syrup.


----------



## muad

jellyroll said:


> those are great with Kerry gold butter and real maple syrup.



Quit spying on me!! That's what I used!!!!


----------



## sean donato

When my pop pasted away his little.cast iron skillet magically dissapeared. We cooked on it every day for years and years. Nothing stuck to it. I was at Wally world a few weeks ago and seen the had lodge cast iron line there, pardon the mess pre Christmas crazies have set in. Grabbed a no 10. Gonna have to grab me some lard to season it. The olive oil doesnt seem to burn off right, and we dont have veg oil.


----------



## Haywire

Some raspberry star bread fresh from the oven
Merry Christmas, folks.


----------



## JustJeff

Got home from work and the elves had been busy hauling up a stack of firewood from under the deck to under the covered porch. What a great Christmas present! Merry Christmas fellow scroungers!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Is this Lickety Split worth $100 with a bad cylinder that “just needs seals” Or is it scrap?
> 
> View attachment 876385
> View attachment 876386


I’m several days behind,so im going to answer before I catch up. YES. They are worth a lot more. If in good running shape I’ve seen them go well over $1000. Not many people know what they are any more. I’ll catch up now so I don’t repeat what others may have said.


----------



## rarefish383

I didn’t see any other responses, so this is what I know about them. They were made by the owner of Waco Aircraft. they had a two stage cylinder, not pump. It has two chambers and when it hit a load of about 1500 PSI it automatically shifted from the small fast chamber to the big power chamber. A throttle cable went from the hand lever to the carb. When you push forward it throttles up. When it hits auto return it throttles down. The big lever on one side lowers the whole beam down on the ground so you can roll a big log on. To pick it back up to waste height a cable hooks on the ram and lifts it back up. It has 3 big coil springs that return the piston, fast. It also has an auto cycle that would drive OSHA nuts. When in auto cycle it just goes in and out and doesn’t stop. You drop a log in, grab the next and drop, never touch the lever. They were built to aircraft standards. When the cheap box store splitters did them in, the big model was several thousand dollars. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I didn’t see any other responses, so this is what I know about them. They were made by the owner of Waco Aircraft. they had a two stage cylinder, not pump. It has two chambers and when it hit a load of about 1500 PSI it automatically shifted from the small fast chamber to the big power chamber. A throttle cable went from the hand lever to the carb. When you push forward it throttles up. When it hits auto return it throttles down. The big lever on one side lowers the whole beam down on the ground so you can roll a big log on. To pick it back up to waste height a cable hooks on the ram and lifts it back up. It has 3 big coil springs that return the piston, fast. It also has an auto cycle that would drive OSHA nuts. When in auto cycle it just goes in and out and doesn’t stop. You drop a log in, grab the next and drop, never touch the lever. They were built to aircraft standards. When the cheap box store splitters did them in, the big model was several thousand dollars. Wish I still had mine.


Thats cool.
Thanks for sharing, I'm pretty sure I've passed them up before . Well I learned something today, so I'm still alive .


----------



## rarefish383

Toward the end they made cheap models to compete with the box stores. You can tell the big ones by the presume valves and single stage pump. They were also adjustable for length of wood so half the stroke wasn’t lost in dead space.


----------



## jellyroll

No scrounge today to damn cold and muddy.
But i did find whitespider fighting with his smoke dragon furnace.


----------



## jellyroll

muad said:


> Quit spying on me!! That's what I used!!!!


Am i good or what?


----------



## dancan

I ain't dead yet !
I hope Y'all been good !!
Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Philbert

'_Merry Christmas_' to all who celebrate!

Philbert


----------



## svk

We celebrated my daughter’s 10th birthday tonight (everything cooked in cast iron).


----------



## muad

svk said:


> We celebrated my daughter’s 10th birthday tonight (everything cooked in cast iron).
> View attachment 877281
> View attachment 877282



Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## REJ2

Steak and fries with chocolate pie, oh heck yeah!


----------



## muddstopper

For some reason cant get a pic to send to my puter. Fastest Weather change I can remember. At 3:30pm temp was 47f and raining cats and dogs. 4;30 temps was 37f and starting to snow, big flakes. At 5;30 temps down to 27f snow stopped and accumulation of 3 inches on my back porch. Expected temps tonight down to 17. Lost a big limb off the whitepine in front yard. I had trimmed limbs off that tree that had been hanging over the house this past summer. Havent looked around the rest of the place, but I havent heard any big crashes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> We celebrated my daughter’s 10th birthday tonight (everything cooked in cast iron).
> View attachment 877281
> View attachment 877282



Did she get to pick the dinner? We do that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged up a Christmas tree off the property this weekend I've planted at least 150 seedlings and transplants over the past few years



We used a tree from our property this year. We have plenty on our property without planting, they grow naturally. So many that we’ve been removing and throwing them into burn piles, they are way too thick. We don’t want our property congested, and it’s a major fire hazard. We have sugar pine, ponderosa pine, cedar, and white fir. The white fir pass as Christmas trees. 

Here’s one spot where I was removing the small trees.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I moved around 23 bucket loads today .



So, that would be two of my buckets?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> Do any one over there see RHD cars on the road?



Very few, and most are used for postal delivery. People doing rural routes provide their own vehicles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tony ray said:


> Our garbage trucks are LHD what about yours?



Ours are RHD locally, but some American’s say theirs are LHD and they use cameras to see on the other side.


----------



## U&A

Haywire said:


> This thread needs more firearm pics to lighten the mood




My go to








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## panolo

Dancan didn't get done in by a barber chair spruce! Was worried!

Happy birthday to SVK's daughter and Merry Christmas to the rest of you savages!


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas to all!

Happy Birthday to your Daughter Steve, she was a lot smaller when I met her!

But come on, no veggies??? Stake looks great though!


----------



## MustangMike

We had 14" of snow and it stayed below freezing for several days, I was sure we were going to have a White Christmas (for a change). Then, it climbs up to 60 today and now it is raining like crazy and sounds like Hurricane winds outside, and all the snow is gone!

Supposed to turn sharply colder again. I will tell you, if all of this was snow, we would be packed in for a while!


----------



## jellyroll

Glad i managed to get 1 ton of chestnut coal from U.S. Coal Corp about 30 miles from me that will help on the really cold nights when wood just isn't enough. Damn glad of it because large amounts of wood is hard to get ahold of around here at the present.


----------



## Logger nate

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## farmer steve

Merry Christmas scroungers. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## muad

Merry Christmas brothers!


----------



## abbott295

Merry Christmas to All and to All a Good Day! 

Too many time zones to say good morning.


----------



## H-Ranch

Merry Christmas fellas! Not much for firewood gifts this year unless you count this for when the chainsaws are put away:





mountainguyed67 said:


> We have plenty on our property without planting, they grow naturally. So many that we’ve been removing and throwing them into burn piles, they are way too thick. We don’t want our property congested, and it’s a major fire hazard. We have sugar pine, ponderosa pine, cedar, and white fir. The white fir pass as Christmas trees.


I don't have enough mature evergreens to self sustain though there are several individual trees growing naturally in random places. I do have areas that are as thick as your photo with maple, sasafras, black walnut, and even oak. None of those pass as Christmas trees.


----------



## chipper1

Merry Christmas fellow scroungers.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Glad i managed to get 1 ton of chestnut coal from U.S. Coal Corp about 30 miles from me that will help on the really cold nights when wood just isn't enough. Damn glad of it because large amounts of wood is hard to get ahold of around here at the present.
> View attachment 877298


You must have a big stocking lol.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> For some reason cant get a pic to send to my puter. Fastest Weather change I can remember. At 3:30pm temp was 47f and raining cats and dogs. 4;30 temps was 37f and starting to snow, big flakes. At 5;30 temps down to 27f snow stopped and accumulation of 3 inches on my back porch. Expected temps tonight down to 17. Lost a big limb off the whitepine in front yard. I had trimmed limbs off that tree that had been hanging over the house this past summer. Havent looked around the rest of the place, but I havent heard any big crashes.


Be safe. We had -20 last night but up to +18 later today. Merry Christmas Bill!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did she get to pick the dinner? We do that.


Yes, steak and homemade fries were her choice!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your Daughter Steve, she was a lot smaller when I met her!
> 
> But come on, no veggies??? Stake looks great though!


Her choice! You know kids and healthy veggies lol.


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas folks!

Santa brought cast iron for me, no saw stuff this year. He must have figured I have enough saw stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

Gonna have to teach you how to do some sautéed Broccoli & Garlic so she wants it!


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> I don't have enough mature evergreens to self sustain though there are several individual trees growing naturally in random places. I do have areas that are as thick as your photo with maple, sasafras, black walnut, and even oak. None of those pass as Christmas trees.



Sounds like our hardwood to softwood ratios are flip flopped, we have a few black oak and canyon live oak. I had a fir hung up in this black oak for a time, then it dropped on its own.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Gonna have to teach you how to do some sautéed Broccoli & Garlic so she wants it!


I’m all ears. Going on a low carb diet January 2nd.


----------



## idm1996

Merry Christmas all, Santa brought me a new saw this year.






Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

idm1996 said:


> Merry Christmas all, Santa brought me a new saw this year.


Runs on hot cocoa?

Philbert


----------



## svk

idm1996 said:


> Merry Christmas all, Santa brought me a new saw this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## farmer steve

Wood related cast iron. LOL. Mostly Griswold but 2 from the now defunct Wrightsville hardware store just a few miles from me.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Wood related cast iron. LOL. Mostly Griswold but 2 from the now defunct Wrightsville hardware store just a few miles from me.


_Careful! _ @svk will snatch and season, then fry something on those, if you let him see them!

Philbert


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Wood related cast iron. LOL. Mostly Griswold but 2 from the now defunct Wrightsville hardware store just a few miles from me.
> View attachment 877388
> View attachment 877389
> View attachment 877390


Cool. I have several of those as well. They would make neat discussion pieces.


----------



## idm1996

Philbert said:


> Runs on hot cocoa?
> 
> Philbert


That or egg nog may be worth a try. [emoji23]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Merry Christmas. She loved her present


----------



## LondonNeil

Merry christmas all! I hope you all got sharp chains, more cc's, hickory handled quality steel bits or some other piece of manly 'toy' 

Happy Birthday to mini misssvk! I hope the dinner was enjoyed greatly, it does look good 

@dancan ! Hey good to hear from you! VMT for your card too! Merry Christmas. I hope we can see more 'Adventures through the gate' in the new year!


----------



## U&A

jellyroll said:


> Glad i managed to get 1 ton of chestnut coal from U.S. Coal Corp about 30 miles from me that will help on the really cold nights when wood just isn't enough. Damn glad of it because large amounts of wood is hard to get ahold of around here at the present.
> View attachment 877298



Iv always wanted to try mixing in a bit of coal in the stove. Not rhat it doesn’t get hot enough already. 

How long will it last? As long or longer than wood?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## SS396driver

U&A said:


> Iv always wanted to try mixing in a bit of coal in the stove. Not rhat it doesn’t get hot enough already.
> 
> How long will it last? As long or longer than wood?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Never burned it in a regular wood stove my old VC would burn coal and or wood . Coal uses a different air system so I had a separate air feed for either also had a little flap door like a doggy door ,sometimes the coal gas would build up and explode in the stove. But I would load twice a day and the heat was very even and sometimes too hot in the house . But when I cant do firewood anymore I'll go back to coal


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Yes, steak and homemade fries were her choice!


Did she eat that whole steak? My heart would be pounding after that.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> You must have a big stocking lol.


yes i do.


U&A said:


> Iv always wanted to try mixing in a bit of coal in the stove. Not rhat it doesn’t get hot enough already.
> 
> How long will it last? As long or longer than wood?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


A full load with the dampers almost shut about 18 hrs before i have to shake the grate and refill the stove.


----------



## LondonNeil

don't mix coal and wood in the same load. the coal will have some sulphur, the wood creates steam as it burns, the combination leads to sulpuric acid and kills flues.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Did she eat that whole steak? My heart would be pounding after that.


No...we had lunch at 3 and dinner was 6:30 so she wasn’t starved. But she can put away the steak if she’s hungry!! She loves steak and will even eat it rare.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> don't mix coal and wood in the same load. the coal will have some sulphur, the wood creates steam as it burns, the combination leads to sulpuric acid and kills flues.



Thanks for that. Not that I’ll have the chance though.


----------



## Ryan A

rarefish383 said:


> I’m several days behind,so im going to answer before I catch up. YES. They are worth a lot more. If in good running shape I’ve seen them go well over $1000. Not many people know what they are any more. I’ll catch up now so I don’t repeat what others may have said.



Thanks! It was gone after the post was up after 2 hours. Sent the sender a message early, but apparently there were a few before me. I was just trying to gauge if it was $100 worth of scrap or if it was something decent. I did my research after and found outherwise.

Where are you at in MD? Came down today to meet with family in Lewes,DE. Love the Eastern Shore of MD....


----------



## cantoo

Snuck home 2 loads of wood while the boss thought I was cleaning the snow away. Then I got the phone call we all dread " and where the hell are you"? I didn't realize the time went that fast. I was in the house with 5 minutes to spare for dinner. I think some of my presents disappeared though but I'm sure in a couple of days she will give in and bring them back out. We got a bunch of snow so I was just trying to clear out a landing for more logs. The new pusher works decent. And of course the Grandkids and Grinch photo shoot was interesting. The little girl on the left is my daughter in laws niece, she really didn't like the Grinch. The video was even better.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I’m all ears. Going on a low carb diet January 2nd.


Well, my wife is the cook in the family, so I consulted with her. She said it works best with a covered pot. Start by covering the pan with light olive oil (I believe yellow is for cooking and the green is for salads, etc.), heat with a medium flame. Add chopped garlic (about 2 cloves per head of broccoli) till a bit brown. Then add some water (just enough to steam it, not to boil it) and the broccoli, cover and stir occasionally. Add salt and pepper to taste. Do not over cook, keep it firm.

Up at the cabin I like to grill the venison steaks over a Black Cherry fire, but when the conditions are not good for cooking outside, I just put the frying pan on the wood stove, add some olive oil and cook the venison in that. I keep it rare, and it comes out great. Bet your daughter would like it like that also.

Best of luck with your diet change, and Happy New Year! Eating healthy can also taste great. Enjoy!


----------



## jellyroll

LondonNeil said:


> don't mix coal and wood in the same load. the coal will have some sulphur, the wood creates steam as it burns, the combination leads to sulpuric acid and kills flues


couldn't be any worse than telephone poles and rail road ties.
The jack wagon about 1-1/2 miles up the road thinks so and i am sure his chimney is awful.


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> Thanks! It was gone after the post was up after 2 hours. Sent the sender a message early, but apparently there were a few before me. I was just trying to gauge if it was $100 worth of scrap or if it was something decent. I did my research after and found outherwise.
> 
> Where are you at in MD? Came down today to meet with family in Lewes,DE. Love the Eastern Shore of MD....


Just outside of Frederick.


----------



## JustJeff

Got up to a fresh foot of snow and had to shovel the steps and a patch in the grass for my mexican dog. Threw a couple hunks of ash on the coals and whoops, should have used poplar or willow because it got to 27°C inside or about 79°F! Probably take the snowmobile out for its first run later. Won't be any firewood work for me besides burning for a while. Whole southern part of Ontario (the part with people in it) goes on a 28 day lockdown starting today.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Went out to my oak pile, to grab a few rounds before heading off to work today. Between the snow, rain, and then freezing temps over night, it was a big ole up yours from the pile. All the splits were frozen solid. Didnt have time to play with them, so off to the shed I went. Grabbed up the last of the poplar, should hold the wife over till she wakes up (cold lol) last of my shoulder wood. Be switching to better wood here on out. Need to get back to my buddies house this week and get more wood. Springs gonna be here faster then I'd like, which in turn will stop me from getting wood off his back lot.


----------



## LondonNeil

oh dear @JustJeff , i hope you've not got our newstrain, or even worse the south african strain, either spread much more easily. i cant see schools reopening here for a while


----------



## jellyroll

It was 12 *F this morning outside with a wind chill of -9 and a nice 79 *F inside suppose to be 46 today so that will feel like summer time compared to yesterday I plan to switch back to wood now.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> oh dear @JustJeff , i hope you've not got our newstrain, or even worse the south african strain, either spread much more easily. i cant see schools reopening here for a while


So far it's just regular covid. Mostly it's Toronto which is the center of the universe here in Ontario, or at least they seem to think so. They have tried regional lockdowns but some people travel. There have been reported bus trips out of lockdown areas. Numbers have been increasing in my area but a lot of that is in the Mennonite and Amish community. I'm cool with just chillin for a bit till things calm down. Hope things are well with you and your family. Avoid the supercooties!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Unsuccessful scrounge today


----------



## MustangMike

The girl that cuts my hair got it. She grew up next door, but now lives a little further North.

She was back to work two weeks later with a clean bill of health!


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> oh dear @JustJeff , i hope you've not got our newstrain, or even worse the south african strain, either spread much more easily. i cant see schools reopening here for a while


Apparently I spoke too soon. Just watched the news and we have 2 cases of BBC (British Bent Covid) not to be confused with the South African BBC variant (Bloemfontein Bent Covid). Either way it looks like we will be screewed by BBC! I have found that most folks won't come within 6 feet of you if you are holding a running chainsaw... especially in the supermarket!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Unsuccessful scrounge today
> 
> View attachment 877723


Ice not thick enough here yet. Hoping to get out mid January

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> Well, my wife is the cook in the family, so I consulted with her. She said it works best with a covered pot. Start by covering the pan with light olive oil (I believe yellow is for cooking and the green is for salads, etc.), heat with a medium flame. Add chopped garlic (about 2 cloves per head of broccoli) till a bit brown. Then add some water (just enough to steam it, not to boil it) and the broccoli, cover and stir occasionally. Add salt and pepper to taste. Do not over cook, keep it firm.
> 
> Up at the cabin I like to grill the venison steaks over a Black Cherry fire, but when the conditions are not good for cooking outside, I just put the frying pan on the wood stove, add some olive oil and cook the venison in that. I keep it rare, and it comes out great. Bet your daughter would like it like that also.
> 
> Best of luck with your diet change, and Happy New Year! Eating healthy can also taste great. Enjoy!


I have been on a zero carb diet for a long time with a cheat day once every two weeks and i lost a lot of weight and it got my blood pressure under control and my cholesterol is much better.
1/3 lb of red meat / fish and 2-3 eggs per meal cooked in butter and drinks is hot coffee or milk with no sugar and only real cream.


----------



## Hoosk

Turns out the ground isn’t as frozen as I thought...after a little delay we got back to solid ground. Ash still solid, with plenty more dead standing. Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and you are finding good scrounges during the Holidays!


----------



## chipper1

idm1996 said:


> Merry Christmas all, Santa brought me a new saw this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Wow, you must have been real good this yr .
Nice saw.


----------



## chipper1

Hoosk said:


> Turns out the ground isn’t as frozen as I thought...after a little delay we got back to solid ground. Ash still solid, with plenty more dead standing. Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and you are finding good scrounges during the Holidays! View attachment 877821


Sweet saw .
Hate when that happens. I had to pick up my trailer at the inlaws, I was hopping the ground was solid since it was 52 down there 4 days ago. It was solid and I was able to get my trailer, but it can go both ways this time of the yr in the midwest.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jellyroll said:


> 79 *F inside



Better turn on the AC.


----------



## jellyroll

mountainguyed67 said:


> Better turn on the AC.


Don't have A/C in my house i got a whole house fan


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Hoosk said:


> Turns out the ground isn’t as frozen as I thought.


Five miles from the lakeshore. We have a little lake effect snow sticking around, some ice on windshields, but nothing close to frozen ground. 39° today, dropping below freezing only at night for the entire week coming up. The big lake actually keeps us a little warm late into fall, despite the lake effect. In the spring it's just the opposite until the icebergs melt.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> View attachment 877915
> 
> 
> Philbert


You have a pic of the “Drags”


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> You have a pic of the “Drags”


I once had a church group helping us clear brush after a storm. I asked the young ladies if that made them _drag queens_.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Since I presumably lost my good wood from the log yard, I'm reduced to actually scrounging like the rest of you (no offense to those of you who do). Since I had my suspension problem on my truck fixed, I wanted to check it out. I didn't take my trailer out the log yard and use just my truck instead. Pulled a little Red Oak out of the remaining burn pile and tossed it in the truck. Nice to have a truck feel like a truck again. This load would probably only made 2 rows in my trailer.


----------



## U&A

jellyroll said:


> yes i do.
> 
> A full load with the dampers almost shut about 18 hrs before i have to shake the grate and refill the stove.



Fire box square feet?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Finished our new trail today! Man its nice to have a trail finished over there on them 2 property lines. Now i only have 1 or 2 more to make and shoud be done with the boarder. The rest will take a SV75 or 95 with a brush hog as they are SUPER thick woods. 

We did the entire new trial with a pair of shears for the tiny trees that we could not pull out by hand. Then the 2152/346/357 mut did the saw work an the kubota RTV skidded about 20 logs mostly pine. 

The family and I did a few laps to “test it out”[emoji23]. 

Now we have access there for more firewood too. 

Sorry, forgot pictures. Will get some tomorrow 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Philbert said:


> View attachment 877915
> 
> 
> Philbert



[emoji23]

Rakers are something that can be found on a cross cut saw. 

Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> View attachment 877915
> 
> 
> Philbert


The one in the red and the one in the black look like baggers, or maybe scroungers lol.


----------



## jellyroll

U&A said:


> Fire box square feet?
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Coal capacity is 50 lbs.
48,000 BTU.
Clearance to Combustibles: 29" to a back wall and 24" to a side wall.
Dimensions: 33" height x 32 1/2" width x 22 1/2" depth.
Heats approximately 1000 - 1800 square foot.


----------



## jellyroll

Philbert said:


> View attachment 877915
> 
> 
> Philbert


Rakers only qualify if you have a scratcher chain i suppose?


----------



## Philbert

jellyroll said:


> Rakers only qualify if you have a scratcher chain i suppose?


Got a picture of scratcher chain with rakers? Crosscut saws did. This is a post from from another thread, focused on depth gauges :


Philbert


----------



## jellyroll

Philbert said:


> Got a picture of scratcher chain with rakers? Crosscut saws did. This is a post from from another thread, focused on depth gauges :
> View attachment 878098
> 
> Philbert


Mall 9/16 .060 scratcher chain


----------



## Drptrch

3 loads from a Road side thinning project in my fire district






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> The one in the red and the one in the black look like baggers, or maybe scroungers lol.
> View attachment 878058



I know a guy that makes bikes like that down in Kentucky. Air bags


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> View attachment 877915
> 
> 
> Philbert


So as someone pointed out a few weeks ago, is this right?


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, yea, yea, and my Dad called refrigerators Ice Boxes till he died, and we all knew what he meant (and he had a Doctorate in Law, with honors). He just grew up in a different time.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Wind damage cleaning.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Wind damage cleaning.View attachment 878207
> View attachment 878208
> View attachment 878209


Nice cat Keith. Looks like lots of wood.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Nice husky Keith, wish I had flippy caps like those on my stihls. Looks like lots of wood.


Fixed it .


psuiewalsh said:


> Wind damage cleaning.View attachment 878207
> View attachment 878208
> View attachment 878209


Looks like you have everything you need to get the job done.
Is the saw an xpw, or just has the wrap. Nice to see it has the old(oe) wrap, everyone has the xtorq wraps these days.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it .
> Looks like you have everything you need to get the job done.
> Is the saw an xpw, or just has the wrap. Nice to see it has the old(oe) wrap, everyone has the xtorq wraps these days.


HEY that saw runs fine.


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> Nice cat Keith. Looks like lots of wood.


Dads newer machine. Engine is overly complicated. He had it all out and rebuilt it. You have to remove half the machine to do it


----------



## psuiewalsh

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it .
> 
> Looks like you have everything you need to get the job done.
> Is the saw an xpw, or just has the wrap. Nice to see it has the old(oe) wrap, everyone has the xtorq wraps these days.


Oe. Dozer dan build from a ways back. 28" bar square ground


----------



## Philbert

jellyroll said:


> Mall 9/16 .060 scratcher chain
> View attachment 878125


I would call those each ‘scoring’ or ‘scratcher’ cutters. The are just aligned in a close-enough pattern to scratch out fibers in a line to form a groove / ‘kerf’. But none of them is designed to rake out fibers cut by other teeth, as with the crosscut saw illustrated, or as a (non-powered) router plane. 

Philbert


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> HEY that saw runs fine.  View attachment 878222


Does that hat say farmer Steve firewood?


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Does that hat say farmer Steve firewood?


Scrounging Firewood , Farmer Steve.  A gift from @Just a Guy that cuts wood a few years ago at our GTG. It's my official GTG hat.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> Scrounging Firewood , Farmer Steve.  A gift from @Just a Guy that cuts wood a few years ago at our GTG. It's my official GTG hat.


Where are these gtg at? I see your in PA, I’m in MD.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Where are these gtg at? I see your in PA, I’m in MD.


People have them all over the country. I've had 2 here at my place. None last fall due to the Rona. Thinking about one this spring if I can get enough logs in.. I'm in East Berlin Pa.


----------



## JustJeff

Since it's snowing and blowing in Jingle Bell square, I am piddling around in the garage. Sharpened my go to pocket knife then a few others. These three are my go to knives for pocket, hunting and fishing. The Case was given to me by a friend over 20 years ago. It holds an edge well and is still tight. What's everyone's go to pocket knife and why?












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I like how Gerber knives sharpen and hold their edge. I carry a Gator for gutting deer (cause I like the handle shape and texture) and a LST in my pocket every day because it is small and light.

I also have large Gerber and SOG knives I use when butchering the deer. (My Gerber was a Cutlery Shop special and has the SN CS 000036). I think it is a 8.5" blade.

GERBER Folding Pocket Knife,Fine Blade Edge 3 3/4 in Blade Length,Locking Blade: Lockback - 5LM30|46069 - Grainger

Gerber LST Folding Knife | Tactical Gear Superstore | TacticalGear.com


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> HEY that saw runs fine.  View attachment 878222


Actually that's the scarr' 395, but yes it runs well also.


----------



## chipper1

psuiewalsh said:


> Actually that's the scarr' 395, but yes it runs well also.


Was just getting ready to say, all those huskys look the same  .
The decomp told me it wasn't the 372, and the 40:1 sticker told me it was probably ported.
I bet that DD 372 runs well too, I have a buddy who's from SW NY who has a few of his saws.


----------



## psuiewalsh

They work well for me. I'm not a professional so I can't justify the price of stihls. I was running my Hacked up @mdavlee 7900 with "20 .404 since there was so much frozen mud on the wood. Works for me too.


----------



## LondonNeil

You'll laugh. Our knife laws are strict as well as our gun laws. It is illegal to carry ANY fixed or locking blade without a valid reason, or a folding blade 3" or larger. That sort of limited EDC. I have a sak on my keyring. I'm not really an EDC guy, but it's the to open boxes and such, and does that fine.


----------



## JustJeff

Oh, since we were talking about scrounging cast iron the other day. I have this gizmo from Pampered Chef. It has 4 different radiuses which pretty much allows you to scrape any corner. Works good for my skillet and Dutch oven. Also use it for baking dishes.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

psuiewalsh said:


> They work well for me. I'm not a professional so I can't justify the price of stihls. I was running my Hacked up @mdavlee 7900 with "20 .404 since there was so much frozen mud on the wood. Works for me too.


I run them all, but when it comes to handling I prefer the huskys.
I have a 661 I should set up with a 24x404x semi chisel for flush cutting and dirty wood. I have a bunch of semi chisel 20x3/8 I could do on it as well I guess. It would have been nice to have one on my 365 special today, the chain just stopped cutting, even got to smoking, but I got it done.
Look at the spot on the left side of the picture, I cut right thru the frozen dirt, maybe that's why it stopped cutting lol.


Here it is cleaned out.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Oh, since we were talking about scrounging cast iron the other day. I have this gizmo from Pampered Chef. It has 4 different radiuses which pretty much allows you to scrape any corner. Works good for my skillet and Dutch oven. Also use it for baking dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Those are great. I had my wife get one and an extra the first time I saw one .


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> 3 loads from a Road side thinning project in my fire district
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's up buddy.
Hope you guys do a lot of thinning this year. It probably won't be a problem anytime soon will it?


----------



## sean donato

My EDC knife is a kershaw scallion. I have several of them, they hold an edge well, but are quite a pain to get an edge when you dull them out. I have several hunting knives, but typically reach for my cold steel outdoorsman. They call the steel san Mi 3 or something like that. If a razor had a big brother this would be that knife, look at it wrong and your cut. Normally a few passes over a leather keeps it keen. I have several others including a few buck, and 2 puma fixed blades, but they dont get used often. Butcher duties, go to an Schrade old timer kit (spelling may be off) has 3 interchangeable blades, and a bone saw. My older brother got it for me as a gift years ago. The blades hold an edge ok, but they sharpen very easy. My wife grandfather have me this no name skinning knife, it's about 4 inche long blade, with a hard curve to a fine point. It's very thin, easy to sharpen and works amazing well. I'll have to go collect them amd get a few pictures then.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What’s an EDC?


----------



## chipper1

This was bound to happen sooner or later, especially after you guys gave me a hard time about loading my bucket so high last spring  .
I was only about 25' from my wood pile.


Got it all fixed up, what's funny is it wasn't even all that big of a load, last load from the locust I was cleaning up. Next comes a couple elm and then another locust I need to drop into the spot I'll be building a chicken run/putting the chicken coop.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Actually that's the scarr' 395, but yes it runs well also.


See below.  


chipper1 said:


> Was just getting ready to say, all those huskys look the same  .


Yes they do!! At least to a creamsicle guy. I have to be careful. I got lambasted on another forum for joking with a guy about loctite even after I complimented him on his new Hoosky.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s an EDC?


Every day carry


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s an EDC?


Every Day Carry.
I just have a little folding knife that came with a bunch of climbing gear I bought, it was in the toolbox with some chains and other tools.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> See below.
> 
> Yes they do!! At least to a creamsicle guy. I have to be careful. I got lambasted on another forum for joking with a guy about loctite even after I complimented him on his new Hoosky.


Better watch that loctite joke I had to use some on the muffler bolts on my 192tc stihl lol


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> See below.
> 
> Yes they do!! At least to a creamsicle guy. I have to be careful. I got lambasted on another forum for joking with a guy about loctite even after I complimented him on his new Hoosky.


.
So he also had a stihl he used loctite on.
Shoot, if they can't take a joke then maybe they should get off the internet . At least the soy boy had a husky.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Better watch that loctite joke I had to use some on the muffler bolts on my 192tc stihl lol


There's a bottle of loctite sittin on my workbench.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I run them all, but when it comes to handling I prefer the huskys.
> I have a 661 I should set up with a 24x404x semi chisel for flush cutting and dirty wood. I have a bunch of semi chisel 20x3/8 I could do on it as well I guess. It would have been nice to have one on my 365 special today, the chain just stopped cutting, even got to smoking, but I got it done.
> Look at the spot on the left side of the picture, I cut right thru the frozen dirt, maybe that's why it stopped cutting lol.
> View attachment 878290
> 
> Here it is cleaned out.
> View attachment 878291


Talk dirty to me...

LOL


----------



## sean donato

Got the collection together. Have a few more cant remember where I put them.


Puma white hunter
Ka-bar
Western
Winchester cheapo (actually very good knife for being cheap steel)


Cold steel outdoorsman 
No name from my wifes grandfather.


The old timer kit from my brother. 



My Kershaw EDC knife.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> There's a bottle of loctite sittin on my workbench.


No worries mate, I was just busted your chops. Had to use loctite on my husqys too


----------



## Tony ray

Drptrch said:


> 3 loads from a Road side thinning project in my fire district
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look like Aussie gum trees, Where about are you?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> This was bound to happen sooner or later
> View attachment 878303


What happened? Too high to lift the heavy stuff?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Every Day Carry.
> I just have a little folding knife that came with a bunch of climbing gear I bought, it was in the toolbox with some chains and other tools.



I quit carrying knives and multi tools a long time ago, kept losing them.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

LondonNeil said:


> You'll laugh. Our knife laws are strict as well as our gun laws. It is illegal to carry ANY fixed or locking blade without a valid reason, or a folding blade 3" or larger. That sort of limited EDC. I have a sak on my keyring. I'm not really an EDC guy, but it's the to open boxes and such, and does that fine.


Sounds like what America will be here in about 22 days.

@farmer steve , let me know I’ll make the drive!


----------



## H-Ranch

This *was* my EDC for over 25 years until some crazy policies and an overzealous security guard modified my behavior. Still carry it most places. I use it for everything, including many emergency repairs where it was the only tool available. Shhhh... it's not a leatherman, but I've worn out 3 cases so I use what I have left. I like the design and I'm kind of attached to it now. Craftsman stopped making them at least 20 years ago and would replace them with something else if you broke it. Let my buddy use it at the scrapyard one day and he was using it like a prybar! He said so what, they'll replace it if it breaks. Told him to cut it out because I didn't want a replacement.


----------



## jellyroll

My EDC is brass knuckle dusters.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Kershaw Leek and a Glock.


----------



## rarefish383

ElevatorGuy said:


> Sounds like what America will be here in about 22 days.
> 
> @farmer steve , let me know I’ll make the drive!


I think I asked before, where bouts in MD are you. Might be able to drive up together. Stop off and pick up Multifaceted on the way. I should have my Super 1050 with a 45" bar and half inch chain ready by spring.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> Since it's snowing and blowing in Jingle Bell square, I am piddling around in the garage. Sharpened my go to pocket knife then a few others. These three are my go to knives for pocket, hunting and fishing. The Case was given to me by a friend over 20 years ago. It holds an edge well and is still tight. What's everyone's go to pocket knife and why?//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201228/fb305740c877c0468108b67df75e4cad.jpg//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201228/8905b62156d650bc70e29fca38414549.jpg//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201228/7f3a3d2293abc5b4353976e45b95c011.jpg
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I keep this one in my truck. Used it bout a half hour ago to cut up a red onion, a jalapeño and a couple slices of Swiss cheese to go on my ham sandwich for dinner. It's fileted it's share of fish over the years also.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Got the collection together. Have a few more cant remember where I put them.
> View attachment 878309
> 
> Puma white hunter
> Ka-bar
> Western
> Winchester cheapo (actually very good knife for being cheap steel)
> View attachment 878310
> 
> Cold steel outdoorsman
> No name from my wifes grandfather.
> View attachment 878311
> 
> The old timer kit from my brother.
> View attachment 878312
> 
> 
> My Kershaw EDC knife.


I have a Ka-bar just like yours. It was issued to my grandfather during WW2.


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> I have a Ka-bar just like yours. It was issued to my grandfather during WW2.


Very cool to know the history of your ka-bar. Makes you wonder where it's been, and what its seen. Mine was another I got from my wifes grandfather. It was special to him, never told me the reason, but made me promise to pass it down and not get rid if it. When my son is old enough to hunt, it will become his.


----------



## Lionsfan

My grandfather is still alive. He was captured and spent a couple years in a Japanese pow camp. To this day, he still does not talk about what he saw or went through.


sean donato said:


> Very cool to know the history of your ka-bar. Makes you wonder where it's been, and what its seen. Mine was another I got from my wifes grandfather. It was special to him, never told me the reason, but made me promise to pass it down and not get rid if it. When my son is old enough to hunt, it will become his.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> So, that would be two of my buckets?


Never replied to this the other day, but it was only about 5yrds.


mountainguyed67 said:


> What happened? Too high to lift the heavy stuff?


No, my wife stacked the left side and it just loosened up.


mountainguyed67 said:


> I quit carrying knives and multi tools a long time ago, kept losing them.


If you spend more money on them you will be less likely to loose them.
I like something with a clip too, helps me keep them where I can get to them to use them. Its not fun digging thru your pocket to find a knife when you need it, also when I do that I've had money or cards fall out because I don't carry a wallet.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Never replied to this the other day, but it was only about 5yrds.



So my eyes are gauging close, I thought two buckets would be more than enough capacity for it. My bucket was 3-1/4 yards originally, the previous owner increased it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> If you spend more money on them you will be less likely to loose them.



That doesn’t work for me. I just keep a knife in my tool box.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> That doesn’t work for me. I just keep a knife in my tool box.


A 2 dollar razor lol.


mountainguyed67 said:


> So my eyes are gauging close, I thought two buckets would be more than enough capacity for it. My bucket was 3-1/4 yards originally, the previous owner increased it.


Sounds like it. Its just a little tractor, but I'm sure grateful for it. I did another 30 some loads with it today, low 20's of fill and three of the locust. I probably need another 150 loads to finish filling the area I'm leveling/grading. I also busted the roots loose on a 12" elm that I want to pull over tomorrow with the skidding winch, well see if that happens, I'm a bit sore tonight  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

We use what we got, any help is good. I got a loader that big because I intended to push over big trees, some logs fill the bucket with one log...


----------



## mdavlee

psuiewalsh said:


> They work well for me. I'm not a professional so I can't justify the price of stihls. I was running my Hacked up @mdavlee 7900 with "20 .404 since there was so much frozen mud on the wood. Works for me too.



Those are some good saws for that duty.


----------



## chipper1

mdavlee said:


> Those are some good saws for that duty.


You been building anything lately.
I was thinking if you yesterday day watching a tig video .
Hope you're doing well, haven been in the random pic thread over yonder in quite a while.


----------



## Drptrch

chipper1 said:


> What's up buddy.
> Hope you guys do a lot of thinning this year. It probably won't be a problem anytime soon will it?



Ha, I guess Cali thinned (burned) about 5 million acres this year, which they say is 4% of the land.

That wood was cut from less than 20’ off the roadway mostly for visibility, low hanging and or leaning over roadway from cut banks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> Ha, I guess Cali thinned (burned) about 5 million acres this year, which they say is 4% of the land.
> 
> That wood was cut from less than 20’ off the roadway mostly for visibility, low hanging and or leaning over roadway from cut banks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rough yr in so many ways, and it doesn't look like they will be letting up anytime soon.
It appears we may be on our own to right the wrongs.


----------



## Drptrch

Tony ray said:


> They look like Aussie gum trees, Where about are you?



Bottom pic is my backyard Sonoma County, Ca west of Petaluma. Actually my neighbors trees 
Very prevalent around hear and a absolute nusense. I had 3 iron barks in front of my house I took down 
Agricultural area property lines and wind barriers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Drptrch said:


> Bottom pic is my backyard Sonoma County, Ca west of Petaluma. Actually my neighbors trees
> Very prevalent around hear and a absolute nusense. I had 3 iron barks in front of my house I took down
> Agricultural area property lines and wind barriers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do they call them eucalyptus there.


----------



## Drptrch

chipper1 said:


> Do they call them eucalyptus there.



Generically Yes. Several varieties . All crap. Burns gooooood though, even when cut for firewood 
Just google Aussie bush fire 





That’s March, pre bark and wind shed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony ray

Yeah Aussie bush fire, those trees sort of explode in the canopy with all the eyeculyptus oil in them.
The Ironbarks are a tough wood to cut but they do burn well. Preffered wood down my way for slow burning lots of coals and heaps of heat.
I like it better than red gum.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

rarefish383 said:


> I think I asked before, where bouts in MD are you. Might be able to drive up together. Stop off and pick up Multifaceted on the way. I should have my Super 1050 with a 45" bar and half inch chain ready by spring.


I’m down in Calvert county, iirc you said you’re in Frederick right?


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Never replied to this the other day, but it was only about 5yrds.
> 
> No, my wife stacked the left side and it just loosened up.
> 
> If you spend more money on them you will be less likely to loose them.
> I like something with a clip too, helps me keep them where I can get to them to use them. I hate digging thru all my money to find a knife when I need it.


FIXED!!!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Best thing about Ironbark is a cord of wood will make 1 bucket of ash.


----------



## svk

Drptrch said:


> Ha, I guess Cali thinned (burned) about 5 million acres this year, which they say is 4% of the land.


It’s sad that forest mismanagement was to blame for much of that. And most of the people impacted had no say in how things were managed. 

We had that same issue up here. Federal lands sustained major derecho damage in 1999 and calls to clean up the land were met with a resounding NO. The tinder caused terrible forest fires for the next ten years until the remaining blowdown finally decayed.


----------



## MustangMike

For some reason I loose those clip blade knives, that little Gerber just fits deep in my pocket, under my handkerchief, and I have had it for decades w/o loosing it.

When I worked in NYC, I used to jokingly refer to it as my Subway Protection!

They got real upset when I had jury duty in NYC. The third day they told me to empty my pockets, and the freaked out when they saw the knife. I told them they could "hold it for me", and that I had it on me the previous 2 days and it went right through their detector!

They said they could not hold it for me, so I told them I was going home and they could explain to the Judge why I was not there. They held it for me!


----------



## MustangMike

The Postal Service shines again!!! I get a call from a client last night "what did I send him" … I replied "nothing recently".

He opened it up … it was his 2011 Tax Return!!! Took almost 9 years to get there??? WTF???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The Postal Service shines again!!! I get a call from a client last night "what did I send him" … I replied "nothing recently".
> 
> He opened it up … it was his 2011 Tax Return!!! Took almost 9 years to get there??? WTF???


They are a Fn disaster!!

I get a discount for UPS and use them for anything except greeting cards. Just can’t trust that things will get delivered


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> They are a Fn disaster!!
> 
> I get a discount for UPS and use them for anything except greeting cards. Just can’t trust that things will get delivered


I would be interested to see how Amazon would do if they were contracted to deliver mail - they already go everyplace anyway. I'm no Amazon fan, but you have to admit that they have logistics down, at least stuff coming from their fulfillment centers.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> I would be interested to see how Amazon would do if they were contracted to deliver mail - they already go everyplace anyway. I'm no Amazon fan, but you have to admit that they have logistics down, at least stuff coming from their fulfillment centers.


The federal government has repeatedly shown that they cannot operate a business at a profit. I think a well run, private company could do a much better job because they could eliminate levels of bureaucracy and inefficiency. 

Also I’ve said this before. I’d happily pay MORE for postage than I’m currently paying if it came with some sort of guaranteed arrival.


----------



## svk

You hear of mail abuses all the time. Bags of mail pillaged for any cash and the rest dropped over a ditch bank etc. No I’m not talking valors either. Real mail.


----------



## svk

At least most of our bills can now be paid online rather than risking “check in the mail”


----------



## LondonNeil

I think that's the issue Steve, a postage stamp needs to be much much more expensive.


----------



## svk

The crazy thing is USPS jacked their priority package rates way up and then took away guaranteed delivery times from Priority (now it’s “expected” delivery). They more or phased out first class package delivery to force people to priority then quietly turned priority into first class.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> I would be interested to see how Amazon would do if they were contracted to deliver mail


Amazon delivers to high volume areas, and contacts with the USPS, UPS, etc. for other areas. Easier to do things when you can pick and choose. 

They ship their stuff on their terms. They don’t deal with people mailing poorly wrapped chainsaws, live chickens, or deal with international postal treaties and regulations. 

Not saying USPS can’t improve. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I think that's the issue Steve, a postage stamp needs to be much much more expensive.


Like I said I’d be fine paying a buck an envelope if they can get it there in a reasonable time.

If I wanted to mail a letter from my hometown to the neighboring town (4 miles away) it gets hauled 3 hours away to be sorted then sent back to the neighboring town. They took the stupidity one step further. Now LOCAL mail within my zip code goes to the regional hub to be sent back to my town a week later!!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Amazon delivers to high volume areas, and contacts with the USPS, UPS, etc. for other areas. Easier to do things when you can pick and choose.
> 
> They ship their stuff on their terms. They don’t deal with people mailing poorly wrapped chainsaws, live chickens, or deal with international postal treaties and regulations.
> 
> Not saying USPS can’t improve.
> 
> Philbert


Right and USPS foolishly agreed to deliver their packages at rates at which they can’t make a profit. “Losing money on every piece but making it up in volume”.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> USPS jacked their priority package rates way up and then took away guaranteed delivery times from Priority (now it’s “expected” delivery)


‘Priority Mail’ has always been ‘expected’. You want ‘guaranteed’ you pay for ‘Express Mail’. 

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> The federal government has repeatedly shown that they cannot operate a business at a profit. I think a well run, private company could do a much better job because they could eliminate levels of bureaucracy and inefficiency.
> 
> Also I’ve said this before. I’d happily pay MORE for postage than I’m currently paying if it came with some sort of guaranteed arrival.


To be fair, *most* mail is delivered. And the possibility for theft occurs with every service (at least those involving humans.) But it's quite possible it may be able to be done quicker and cheaper. USPS was created in a different era when there wasn't another mechanism to deliver messages (electronic and physical) to every address in the country and it may have outlived it's usefulness.


----------



## sean donato

I have a ups store in town from me, and a post office a bit closer. Between lost, and long transit times, I now shipp everything with ups. Insure it, and on the odd event something happens to the package its covered. I git the run around from the post office too many times, when dealing with tracked packages that mysteriously dissapeared and they wouldnt stand good for it. If they could clean up their mess, I'd happily use them again. But at this point I dont think $5.00 for regular mail could fix the kind of stupid usps does.


----------



## muddstopper

Last USPS package from Midway was ordered on Nov 28 and delivered Dec 18. And nobody at the USPS or Midway could tell me where it was after being shipped on Dec 6 until the day it arrived on my porch. Midway did offer to refund or replace my order, but the problem was the 8mm bullets I ordered where now out of stock. Lot of good reordering would have done. Lot of out of stock lately. Just a few minutes ago BassPro sent me a email saying they had 9mm bullets on sale. Went to site and site says out of stock. Most of been one heck of a sale to sale out the minute the email was sent.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> ‘Priority Mail’ has always been ‘expected’. You want ‘guaranteed’ you pay for ‘Express Mail’.
> 
> Philbert


They used to guarantee delivery. They quietly slipped it to expected several years back.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And the possibility for theft occurs with every service (at least those involving humans.) But it's quite possible it may be able to be done quicker and cheaper.


So you're saying we can pay less than union wages to have our mail stolen  .
Are you talking politics again .


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Insure it, and on the odd event something happens to the package its covered.


Have you ever dealt with trying to make a claim on a package, your odds of getting your money are about the same as dying from covid .


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> To be fair, *most* mail is delivered. And the possibility for theft occurs with every service (at least those involving humans.) But it's quite possible it may be able to be done quicker and cheaper. USPS was created in a different era when there wasn't another mechanism to deliver messages (electronic and physical) to every address in the country and it may have outlived it's usefulness.


I don’t disagree but I think the percentage of undelivered mail could be a fraction of what it is. 

No matter how much electronic delivery increases, there will always be a need to deliver parcels and original documents.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> FIXED!!!


That is a problem, the good thing is I keep the big bills in the other pocket .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Have you ever dealt with trying to make a claim on a package, your odds of getting your money are about the same as dying from covid .


Yes and IIRC the shipper needs to file the claim.....not always easy when you buy online and have to rely on a person who you don’t know (and already got paid for the product) to process the claim on your behalf. 

The recipient should be able to bring the mangled package to the closest PO and file the claim.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes and IIRC the shipper needs to file the claim.....not always easy when you buy online and have to rely on a person who you don’t know (and already got paid for the product) to process the claim on your behalf.
> 
> The recipient should be able to bring the mangled package to the closest PO and file the claim.


Yep, try shipping a package to another country for $123 and have it rejected and then they don't give you your cash back.
Edit it was not opened and it only made it to Chicago, it was rejected because it had "dangerous goods", not hazardous like fuel. I had checked and chainsaws/chains were not on the countries dangerous goods list .


----------



## Philbert

I recall a bunch of FedEx and UPS bashing here not too long ago. I guess that some of you boys are gonna have to start hand delivering your stuff. Hope you like Motel 6!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I recall a bunch of FedEx and UPS bashing here not too long ago. I guess that some of you boys are gonna have to start hand delivering your stuff. Hope you like Motel 6!
> 
> Philbert


None of them are great but USPS is definitely the shortest midget of the bunch.

Locally, FedEx pulls a lot more shenanigans than UPS....claiming driveways are not plowed when they are, claiming nobody was home when they were, claiming extreme weather when there is none etc.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Locally, FedEx pulls a lot more shenanigans than UPS....claiming driveways are not plowed when they are, claiming nobody was home when they were, claiming extreme weather when there is none etc.


They'll leave a light on for ya (so i hear)!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> They'll leave a light on for ya (so i hear)!
> 
> Philbert


Not sure what that has to do with our gripes about shipping company abuses and inefficiencies.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Have you ever dealt with trying to make a claim on a package, your odds of getting your money are about the same as dying from covid .


Yes, as the shipper and the recipient. As the shipper it was rather easy, call our rep give them the tracking number. They would look into it, and let us know what was going on. Didnt typically have many issues getting a refund from them. As a buyer I've lost a few, and not had them covered. Weather it was the shipper pocketing the money or never doing anything I dont know. 


svk said:


> None of them are great but USPS is definitely the shortest midget of the bunch.
> 
> Locally, FedEx pulls a lot more shenanigans than UPS....claiming driveways are not plowed when they are, claiming nobody was home when they were, claiming extreme weather when there is none etc.


Yep same here. Fed ex doesnt like coming back the lane, and typically pulls the gate locked, or unable to find delivery address. Few times I've gotten them on camera turning around in my driveway waiting a bit then leaving. Even had one guy drive off when I was walking out to the truck. Got a message that package was undeliverable because no resident was home. Had a long discussion with fed ex, sent them the camera footage. Havent had too much trouble since. Ups is normally on point. USPS is really hit or miss. My normal mail man retired, and was replaced. Took a wile until I could catch up with the new lady. Now shes great, if she get the package. I'd say over half the time packages are on another truck. It's totally normal for my packages to be days late. I've asked post the post office employees and my mail lady, what's going on, and get more or less the same response. Dont worry it will show up, I've had more then one occasion that the package has been lost. Never have I gotten money for the insurance (if available, as usps will only insure so high) and I have lost out on the product and any chance at a replacement. One such instance was a carb for my 192tc. Ordered it, it was shipped out on a monday. Three weeks later I realized I still hadn't recieved it. Checked the tracking, showed it was at a distribution center for the entire time. I messaged the seller, they said they would check into it. I called my local post office to see what I could do, dont worry it will show up. The seller got back to me and said they started a lost package claim, but were sending me a new one via ups. The second carb showed up 3 days later. Never got the first carb, and no recourse to do anything about it.


----------



## svk

That’s awesome that you caught them on video.

A couple years ago I sold saws to a member here. FedEx pulled the “dropped at the gate” bs. Gate was open and dude was home. I had to lean into them but they did process my claim.


----------



## sean donato

Yeah, the cameras have been very handy. Cant say the gate is locked when you have proof there is no gate. How the cameras are set up, theres not really a blind spot anywhere around the house, and most of them have overlap, move out of one into the view of another. Has helped with numerous issues we were having, between deliveries, the trash trucks turning around, and the kids down the street. Show them the footage and the argument is moot.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Not sure what that has to do with our gripes about shipping company abuses and inefficiencies.


If you are not happy with any of the services, you can drive your packages yourself. 

People have had good and bad experiences with all of the delivery services. Assume that some of yours are different than mine, because I live in a city with paved streets; with at least 3 Post Offices, and 2 'Contract Postal Units' (privately run in college or retail store) within 7 miles, and you live in a place where mail used to be delivered by dog sled. FedEx office 200 yards from my house. My close neighbors try to look out for each other's packages.

Stories I have heard from people in some other countries are much worse they just assume that packages will be opened and pilfered, or outright stolen.

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> If you are not happy with any of the services, you can drive your packages yourself.
> 
> People have had good and bad experiences with all of the delivery services. Assume that some of yours are different than mine, because I live in a city with paved streets; with at least 3 Post Offices, and 2 'Contract Postal Units' (privately run in college or retail store) within 7 miles, and you live in a place where mail used to be delivered by dog sled. FedEx office 200 yards from my house. My close neighbors try to look out for each other's packages.
> 
> Stories I have heard from people in some other countries are much worse they just assume that packages will be opened and pilfered, or outright stolen.
> 
> Philbert


Now that would really stink to live there. Cant say I expect issues with shipping, just accountability if something does happen. Guess that's a lot to ask for these days. Oh well. I'm done with the usps griping, have to go and pick up my updated filter kit for the 562xp. Dealer just called and said it's in.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> If you are not happy with any of the services, you can drive your packages yourself.
> 
> People have had good and bad experiences with all of the delivery services. Assume that some of yours are different than mine, because I live in a city with paved streets; with at least 3 Post Offices, and 2 'Contract Postal Units' (privately run in college or retail store) within 7 miles, and you live in a place where mail used to be delivered by dog sled. FedEx office 200 yards from my house. My close neighbors try to look out for each other's packages.
> 
> Stories I have heard from people in some other countries are much worse they just assume that packages will be opened and pilfered, or outright stolen.
> 
> Philbert


Clearly, dealing with less than spectacular service providers is a necessity. I’m not going to lose money to hand deliver stuff unless it’s to hang out with a friend at the other end.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Cant say I expect issues with shipping, just accountability if something does happen. Guess that's a lot to ask for these days.


Amen.


----------



## farmer steve

Thread derail!  HVBW.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Thread derail!


You mail those from somewhere?

Philbert


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Thread derail!


No such thing.

Just curious, does anyone put maple syrup in their whiskey? If so what kind of maple trees did the syrup come from? What kind of Whiskey/whisky?

Do you guys like hollow point, soft point, or flat nose, or round nosed bullets?

Auto or revolver?

Glock or 1911?

Ford, Chevy, or Dodge?

Ski-Doo, Cat, Polaris, or Yamaha?

Harley or import?

Redheads, blondes, or brunettes?

Favorite sport to watch?

Who shot JR?


----------



## svk

Also, what do you guys think about moisture meters?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Also, what do you guys think about moisture meters?


I wanna know what people use to cover their wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> I wanna know what people use to cover their wood.


Just the bark... that is if you stack bark up...


----------



## HuskyP

H-Ranch said:


> Just the bark... that is if you stack bark up...


I use brown tarps (which I hold down with larger pieces of firewood) when it rains hard. Here in Southern PA we get lots of rain, especially in fall and winter. But when it's not burn season, I use just the bark, too!


----------



## panolo

farmer steve said:


> I wanna know what people use to cover their wood.


Hoop house green house's. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Just the bark... that is if you stack bark up...


My wood doesn't have any bark!!


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> Hoop house green house's. All the cool kids are doing it.


I have one of those. Only problem is some dummy didn't make the door wide enough for the tractor.


----------



## SS396driver

Somebody say bark


----------



## mdavlee

chipper1 said:


> You been building anything lately.
> I was thinking if you yesterday day watching a tig video .
> Hope you're doing well, haven been in the random pic thread over yonder in quite a while.



I haven’t been building anything in over a year. I’m doing good here for the most part.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Dog meat?


Smoked Pork shoulder for pulled pork. The blackened outer crust is called bark


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> No such thing.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone put maple syrup in their whiskey? If so what kind of maple trees did the syrup come from? What kind of Whiskey/whisky?
> Nope no syrup. On the rare occasion I drink it's been fireball lately. The captain is on standby.
> 
> Do you guys like hollow point, soft point, or flat nose, or round nosed bullets?


Target idc. Carry gun hollow points 



svk said:


> Auto or revolver?


Auto, although I do like wheel guns. 


svk said:


> Glock or 1911?


Glock. Cant afford a nice 1911


svk said:


> Ford, Chevy, or Dodge?


Ford. Is there anything else?


svk said:


> Ski-Doo, Cat, Polaris, or Yamaha?


Anything but a polaris


svk said:


> Harley or import?


Import,


svk said:


> Redheads, blondes, or brunettes?


Dont care as long as they weigh less then me 


svk said:


> Favorite sport to watch?


None


svk said:


> Who shot JR?


No idea.
Cheers


----------



## sean donato

Oh yeah I wanted to say. When I ran over to the dealer to grab that filter kit. (Very nice btw, much better then the old design filter on the 562xp) I asked if or when they would be getting the stihl 500i in. I was told the ordered a few, but weren't expecting them anytime soon, and went on to say they were having a hard time getting parts in general for a stihl. Kinda bummed me out a bit. I was hoping to get to demo the 500i. Looks like I'll have to wait a wile yet.


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> Oh yeah I wanted to say. When I ran over to the dealer to grab that filter kit. (Very nice btw, much better then the old design filter on the 562xp) I asked if or when they would be getting the stihl 500i in. I was told the ordered a few, but weren't expecting them anytime soon, and went on to say they were having a hard time getting parts in general for a stihl. Kinda bummed me out a bit. I was hoping to get to demo the 500i. Looks like I'll have to wait a wile yet.


I think low inventory has hit a lot of dealers this year. I was at my local husky dealer the other day when the truck pulled up and dropped off a load of weed eaters. The dealer had been out all summer, the manager makes the comment something along the lines, Them #[email protected]$ things have been on order since spring and they show up now with snow on the ground. This dealer was out of mowers most of the year also, only getting one or two in at a time and they are the forth largest Husky dealer in the South East.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> I think low inventory has hit a lot of dealers this year. I was at my local husky dealer the other day when the truck pulled up and dropped off a load of weed eaters. The dealer had been out all summer, the manager makes the comment something along the lines, Them #[email protected]$ things have been on order since spring and they show up now with snow on the ground. This dealer was out of mowers most of the year also, only getting one or two in at a time and they are the forth largest Husky dealer in the South East.


Yeah these guys have stihl, husqy. Echo and a few other brands. I was surprised that he made that comment to me. They are the farthest dealer I would travel to get stuff from, but always the best stocked. Was very odd seeing show models missing off the rack. I'm really hoping everything get back to some sort of normal sooner then later.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> My wood doesn't have any bark!!


I had some elm like that today.
Big bucket.


Brought this right in the house, tossed a few pieces in the stove and it's heating the house right now .
Wheelbarrow, two wheels.


Then I had some that had bark, but maybe that's not what you meant  .
Little bucket.


Few pieces of oak, with highly valuable bark . You can see the elm with bark on the top left, it almost made a dent.
Little bucket, little load lol.


----------



## Drptrch

Tony ray said:


> Yeah Aussie bush fire, those trees sort of explode in the canopy with all the eyeculyptus oil in them.
> The Ironbarks are a tough wood to cut but they do burn well. Preffered wood down my way for slow burning lots of coals and heaps of heat.
> I like it better than red gum.



Burning some now as we speak ))







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

My local dealer had some 462s in recently. If you are leaving it stock, I think for most things I would take one over the 500i. The 500s seem to suck a lot of fuel, and stock the 462 dyno's above it's rated power, and the filter stays cleaner a lot longer.

Ported 500s really seem to come alive, but my ported 462s are also pretty darn strong. No regrets about choosing them.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> My wood doesn't have any bark!!






sean donato said:


> Oh yeah I wanted to say. When I ran over to the dealer to grab that filter kit. (Very nice btw, much better then the old design filter on the 562xp) I asked if or when they would be getting the stihl 500i in. I was told the ordered a few, but weren't expecting them anytime soon, and went on to say they were having a hard time getting parts in general for a stihl. Kinda bummed me out a bit. I was hoping to get to demo the 500i. Looks like I'll have to wait a wile yet.


That is odd. I was down to my nearest dealer (John Deere, only 1/2 mile down the road) today and they had TWO , of them on the shelf. That also is odd as this is an agricultural area and it is unlikely anyone but home owner types like me would even see them much less spring for that much money. They mostly just sell but 'fixing' saws is right at the bottom of their priority. I do most of my buying and maintenance at a dealer in Idaho 30 miles away.


----------



## farmer steve

HuskyP said:


> I use brown tarps (which I hold down with larger pieces of firewood) when it rains hard. Here in Southern PA we get lots of rain, especially in fall and winter. But when it's not burn season, I use just the bark, too!


HEY fellow Keystoner. Where the hel! Is Folsom PA?


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> HEY fellow Keystoner. Where the hel! Is Folsom PA?


Out near philly. 


turnkey4099 said:


> That is odd. I was down to my nearest dealer (John Deere, only 1/2 mile down the road) today and they had TWO , of them on the shelf. That also is odd as this is an agricultural area and it is unlikely anyone but home owner types like me would even see them much less spring for that much money. They mostly just sell but 'fixing' saws is right at the bottom of their priority. I do most of my buying and maintenance at a dealer in Idaho 30 miles away.


I live in lebanon,Pa. this was Eblings out in Myerstown that told me this. Good group, just clear across the county from where I live. Typically the have from the ms170 clear up to a ms880. So its anybody guess who buys what around here. We have a strong agricultural background, but lots of tree service companies, and logging going on. Hence why I was surprised they didnt have one on hand.


----------



## HuskyP

farmer steve said:


> HEY fellow Keystoner. Where the hel! Is Folsom PA?


That’s right...over near Philly. Lots of people and lots of trees!


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Out near philly.
> 
> I live in lebanon,Pa. this was Eblings out in Myerstown that told me this. Good group, just clear across the county from where I live. Typically the have from the ms170 clear up to a ms880. So its anybody guess who buys what around here. We have a strong agricultural background, but lots of tree service companies, and logging going on. Hence why I was surprised they didnt have one on hand.


You know who also lives in Lebanon? The one and only Gunny!


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> That is odd. I was down to my nearest dealer (John Deere, only 1/2 mile down the road) today and they had TWO , of them on the shelf. That also is odd as this is an agricultural area and it is unlikely anyone but home owner types like me would even see them much less spring for that much money. They mostly just sell but 'fixing' saws is right at the bottom of their priority. I do most of my buying and maintenance at a dealer in Idaho 30 miles away.


They probably received their allotment but since they DGAF about selling saws, they have no idea how desirable that model is.


----------



## svk

This guy scrounges hot dogs and meat scraps from me.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> This guy scrounges hot dogs and meat scraps from me.
> View attachment 878727
> View attachment 878728


Can you feed him by hand? An old friend of mines mom had one that would come to the door and take hot dogs, cookies, marshmallows out of her hand.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Can you feed him by hand? An old friend of mines mom had one that would come to the door and take hot dogs, cookies, marshmallows out of her hand.


He’s not quite that tame but I have fed campground foxes with a fork. 

He’s actually ran into my wife on the deck and it didn’t phase him.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> You know who also lives in Lebanon? The one and only Gunny!


Cant say I know him personally, or really at all but through here


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Cant say I know him personally, or really at all but through here


I know the regulars have discussed this before but it would be interesting if someone could meet him in person to see if he is on drugs, is just a different bird, or is handicapped. I suspect one of the former but hard to tell just going off writing.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I know the regulars have discussed this before but it would be interesting if someone could meet him in person to see if he is on drugs, is just a different bird, or is handicapped. I suspect one of the former but hard to tell just going off writing.


Never met him but have seen his CL firewood wanted ads. Yes a bit off the wall.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> HEY fellow Keystoner. Where the hel! Is Folsom PA?



Folsom is not far from me. Went over for a potential scrounge a few weeks back. Nice locust.....


----------



## olyman

farmer steve said:


> Never met him but have seen his CL firewood wanted ads. Yes a bit off the wall.


a bit????????? how about a train car load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> That is odd. I was down to my nearest dealer (John Deere, only 1/2 mile down the road) today and they had TWO , of them on the shelf. That also is odd as this is an agricultural area and it is unlikely anyone but home owner types like me would even see them much less spring for that much money. They mostly just sell but 'fixing' saws is right at the bottom of their priority. I do most of my buying and maintenance at a dealer in Idaho 30 miles away.


New JD dealership just opened a few months ago 3 or 4 miles from me. Sthil gave them a dealership for selling sthil saws and other stuff. They are stocking the cheap home owner saws that my local saw shop refused to sell. Things are already getting interesting at the local saw shop. Seems JD dealer doesnt have anyone that can work on saws. Local saw shop wont stock parts for the cheap saws. So homeowner buy a sthil saw from JD, mess's up the saw somehow. JD dealer that sold him the saw cant fix it and the local saw shop ends up with the saw to fix. Saw mechanic already hates those cheap homeowner saws and now has to work on a saw that he dosent even sale. The home owner has to wait on parts orders to get their saw fixed. Local saw shop already makes more money fixing things than it does selling them. Dont even want to know what is going on with warrantee claims. I suspect in the end that the JD dealer ship is either going to have to hire someone that can work on the saws they sale, or, stop selling sthil saws all together. Altho I suspect from the look of the JD inventory, they probably wont be selling anything pretty soon. Long and well established JD dealer across the state line about 20 miles away, with well trained and experienced mechanics, might make a new upstart dealer have a hard time getting established. Time will tell.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> New JD dealership just opened a few months ago 3 or 4 miles from me. Sthil gave them a dealership for selling sthil saws and other stuff. They are stocking the cheap home owner saws that my local saw shop refused to sell. Things are already getting interesting at the local saw shop. Seems JD dealer doesnt have anyone that can work on saws. Local saw shop wont stock parts for the cheap saws. So homeowner buy a sthil saw from JD, mess's up the saw somehow. JD dealer that sold him the saw cant fix it and the local saw shop ends up with the saw to fix. Saw mechanic already hates those cheap homeowner saws and now has to work on a saw that he dosent even sale. The home owner has to wait on parts orders to get their saw fixed. Local saw shop already makes more money fixing things than it does selling them. Dont even want to know what is going on with warrantee claims. I suspect in the end that the JD dealer ship is either going to have to hire someone that can work on the saws they sale, or, stop selling sthil saws all together. Altho I suspect from the look of the JD inventory, they probably wont be selling anything pretty soon. Long and well established JD dealer across the state line about 20 miles away, with well trained and experienced mechanics, might make a new upstart dealer have a hard time getting established. Time will tell.


Assuming all JD dealerships are franchises? 

Wonder if all JD dealerships have to sell Stihl by contract? Seems like most of them do not want to have to bother with them but do anyhow.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Assuming all JD dealerships are franchises?
> 
> Wonder if all JD dealerships have to sell Stihl by contract? Seems like most of them do not want to have to bother with them but do anyhow.


believe they do, as steal!! has a contract with them,,and they want their money!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Assuming all JD dealerships are franchises?
> 
> Wonder if all JD dealerships have to sell Stihl by contract? Seems like most of them do not want to have to bother with them but do anyhow.


Never go to a jd dealer for stihl stuff. Makes the crappy dealers look really good, and the good dealers look like gold. Was so mad at one of the parts guys. He didnt believe me the bar mount on an 084av was not the same as 660, even though he sold me a bar that did not fit over the studs of the 084av, and I had the saw with me to prove it. (Mind this is after I ran back to dads and realized it wasnt right) they wouldnt even consider looking up the correct bar. Kept saying it's the right one. Someone changed out the bar studs. Negative green man, too much deere seeped into your brain.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

olyman said:


> a bit????????? how about a train car load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A uwesd train load getting paddle by woman in thong with holding chainsaw with guud free firewood!? I have chains no one wants fir sale too btw poulan junk!


----------



## MustangMike

I can't believe it … it got even worse!!!

Today, for the same client in FL that got his 2011 Tax Return yesterday, I rec'd his 2009 Tax Return as "return to sender"!!!

His address on the envelope is correct, and the same as it is today! I think he kept telling me he did not get them, and I thought he was full of it!

They even opened it and wrote "2009 Tax" on the envelope!!!

The envelope is postmarked in NY March 2010, forwarded to CO Nov 2020 (don't know where it was for 10 years) and marked "return to sender" Dec 2020!!!

I knew they had problems, but this is ridiculous! And folks complain about waiting a month or two for stuff from China!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I can't believe it … it got even worse!!!
> 
> Today, for the same client in FL that got his 2011 Tax Return yesterday, I rec'd his 2009 Tax Return as "return to sender"!!!
> 
> His address on the envelope is correct, and the same as it is today! I think he kept telling me he did not get them, and I thought he was full of it!
> 
> They even opened it and wrote "2009 Tax" on the envelope!!!
> 
> The envelope is postmarked in NY March 2010, forwarded to CO Nov 2020 (don't know where it was for 10 years) and marked "return to sender" Dec 2020!!!
> 
> I knew they had problems, but this is ridiculous! And folks complain about waiting a month or two for stuff from China!


Guess your gonna have to get a room at the motel 6, at least that's what I heard the other day lol.
That's a wild deal, and it happened to the same guy, too bad he didn't buy a couple lottery tickets that day instead of getting his taxes done .

How much is your dealer getting for the 462's?


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> A uwesd train load getting paddle by woman in thong with holding chainsaw with guud free firewood!? I have chains no one wants fir sale too btw poulan junk!


You never told us he's your brother .


----------



## panolo

sean donato said:


> Never go to a jd dealer for stihl stuff. Makes the crappy dealers look really good, and the good dealers look like gold. Was so mad at one of the parts guys. He didnt believe me the bar mount on an 084av was not the same as 660, even though he sold me a bar that did not fit over the studs of the 084av, and I had the saw with me to prove it. (Mind this is after I ran back to dads and realized it wasnt right) they wouldnt even consider looking up the correct bar. Kept saying it's the right one. Someone changed out the bar studs. Negative green man, too much deere seeped into your brain.


Mies in central MN was good when they were a JD dealer. Zero issues crossing parts and working on stuff when I used them. One of them shops where you have an old guy or two who rips off the original part number and when you enter it in the computer it supersedes 3 different times to the latest and greatest. 

JD pulled the equipment and went with a more implement style dealer and I've never been to the new one.


----------



## chipper1

HuskyP said:


> That’s right...over near Philly. Lots of people and lots of trees!


Welcome to AS and the scrounging wood thread. Just beware, there are some odd ones in this thread.


Ryan A said:


> Folsom is not far from me. Went over for a potential scrounge a few weeks back. Nice locust.....


Locust party


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Never go to a jd dealer for stihl stuff. Makes the crappy dealers look really good, and the good dealers look like gold. Was so mad at one of the parts guys. He didnt believe me the bar mount on an 084av was not the same as 660, even though he sold me a bar that did not fit over the studs of the 084av, and I had the saw with me to prove it. (Mind this is after I ran back to dads and realized it wasnt right) they wouldnt even consider looking up the correct bar. Kept saying it's the right one. Someone changed out the bar studs. Negative green man, too much deere seeped into your brain.


3002 bar mount, not a 3003 like the 660, and I'm more of a husky guy .


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> You never told us he's your brother .


Haha, just worded it perfectly in gunnys world.

As Forrest Gump said, We are no relation.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> Haha, just worded it perfectly in gunnys world.


Fer sur lol.
I see some of those posts on CL, as Steve was saying, it makes you wonder .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Guess your gonna have to get a room at the motel 6, at least that's what I heard the other day lol.


Does Motel 6 offer yearly rates? Cheaper by the decade!


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Today, for the same client in FL that got his 2011 Tax Return yesterday, I rec'd his 2009 Tax Return as "return to sender"!!!


That's crazy! It's not like a crate got left in the back room for 10 years and they just found it since they were mailed 2 years apart.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> That's crazy! It's not like a crate got left in the back room for 10 years and they just found it since they were mailed 2 years apart.


Maybe @MustangMike has really lousy handwriting . . . 

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Maybe @MustangMike has really lousy handwriting . . .
> 
> Philbert


Right... And it took a handwriting expert 10 years to decipher it.. And choose to correctly route 1 and return the other...

Hello? Amazon???


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> 3002 bar mount, not a 3003 like the 660, and I'm more of a husky guy .


I handled it, nothing the bridgport coulndt fix. I was livid they kept arguing with me about it, even with the saw sitting in front of them. My cousin has the 084av now, so I've written it off. My 394xp is slower, but not by much. I'll keep the 394 doesnt hurt to run it all day like the 084av.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I handled it, nothing the bridgport coulndt fix. I was livid they kept arguing with me about it, even with the saw sitting in front of them. My cousin has the 084av now, so I've written it off. My 394xp is slower, but not by much. I'll keep the 394 doesnt hurt to run it all day like the 084av.


I don't think I could run any saw all day .
Ran a tank thru this one yesterday, the newer saws run a lot longer on a tank, even ported.
It would have been a good bit faster with a 3/8 chain, but I had the bar and chain sitting there, so I touched it up real quick.
When I flush cut the stump I hit the dirt pretty bad, I knew I should have waited until I pulled the elm down. So about 30 strokes on each cutter on that chain and 3 on each raker, she's cutting great now and will bore nicely too.


----------



## MustangMike

The mailing labels are pre printed with a Laser printer.

I think my SIL came up with the best explanation … they likely got found when they went through the PO looking for un-mailed votes!

Yea, like was said above, mailed two years apart, one gets delivered, one gets returned, and they arrive only one day apart … WTF is going on???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I can't believe it … it got even worse!!!
> 
> Today, for the same client in FL that got his 2011 Tax Return yesterday, I rec'd his 2009 Tax Return as "return to sender"!!!
> 
> His address on the envelope is correct, and the same as it is today! I think he kept telling me he did not get them, and I thought he was full of it!
> 
> They even opened it and wrote "2009 Tax" on the envelope!!!
> 
> The envelope is postmarked in NY March 2010, forwarded to CO Nov 2020 (don't know where it was for 10 years) and marked "return to sender" Dec 2020!!!
> 
> I knew they had problems, but this is ridiculous! And folks complain about waiting a month or two for stuff from China!


So it was sitting in a pile either at the destination PO or a hub along the way. Some honest postal worker discovered a pile of mail...oh **** we had better remedy this. But how weird that they sent one back and delivered the other.


----------



## Philbert

I have heard of postcards, etc. that slip behind equipment, and get discovered when the machines get replaced, etc. I assume that the tax return was in a large envelope. And the dual mailings suggest more of a _Twilight Zone_ explanation.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I would postulate that it was down to that route driver failing to deliver the mail. Otherwise what are the odds that the same person’s mail was hung up for a decade.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Ryan A

Fairly certain, no one here gets tired of your pics Nate. God’s beauty.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> I would postulate that it was down to that route driver failing to deliver the mail. Otherwise what are the odds that the same person’s mail was hung up for a decade.


Newman! (Seinfeld) He had lockers full of mail he didn't want to deliver.


----------



## farmer steve

Since knives were the topic of the day recently


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Since knives were the topic of the day recently
> View attachment 879031


I only feel naked when I'm missing 3 things, my hat, my leatherman, and my pocket knife. Clothes are optional.


----------



## HuskyP

On a different not, I always ask permission when I scrounge firewood. I’ve only been told “no” one time. Asking permission has also kept me good with the police!


----------



## farmer steve

Test post. See if it gets delivered.


----------



## farmer steve

Test post. See if it gets delivered. 
NOPE!! Service error. I try later .


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## farmer steve




----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Test post. See if it gets delivered.


Looks like were back open for business!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Looks like were back open for business!


Every time I hit post reply it tells me servor error. I go back an see I have a double post.


----------



## sean donato

The site is being a real hunk of junk today.


----------



## sean donato

Just got the same error


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Every time I hit post reply it tells me servor error. I go back an see I have a double post.


Me too, then I just hit reload by the url and the post is there .


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Since knives were the topic of the day recently
> View attachment 879031


You know, I've got a three bladed Old Timer like that and it rusts light Hell. Couldn't keep it clean. And I have an Old Timer fillet knife which I like the shape of the handle and blade length, but I just can't get it sharp. I've given up on Old Timers.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Since knives were the topic of the day recently
> View attachment 879031


Perfect description of my grandfather, right down to the knife. Thanks for the post and bringing back the memories.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Just got the same error


Whew! glad it wasn't just a dumb farmer problem. I'm at the house on the laptop now. See what happens.


----------



## djg james

Well once the server problem is fixed, I'll delete my 2x duplicate posts. It said there was an error so I assumed it didn't go through. So I tried it again (and again). Wasn't just fishing for likes  .


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Well once the server problem is fixed, I'll delete my 2x duplicate posts. It said there was an error so I assumed it didn't go through. So I tried it again (and again). Wasn't just fishing for likes  .


Don't delete them. We might hit 3,000 pages by midnight.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Don't delete them. We might hit 3,000 pages by midnight.


I've always thought this forum should have a "Thank You" button so I could than people for their responses (I have so many questions). So if you want, I could go back since I joined and thank each person individually in a separate post. That ought to do the trick (don't worry I won't).


----------



## svk

The page is working but the warning is still coming up.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day blokes, haven't been around for a couple of weeks, finally turn up to find I'm 25 pages behind. I've caught up now, and can provide my considered opinions on things, which of course you'll all find riveting.​


MustangMike said:


> RHD is very rare here, but I did see a imported military style jeep with it a few years ago.
> 
> That F-150 looks cool, but I'm glad that I can speed shift the Mustang right handed! I think changing hands to shift and steer with would really screw me up after all these years!



Funny thing. I learned to drive my grandfather's 1969 Holden Premier (I stihl have it) which was a 3-on-the-tree manual on the left side of the steering column. Then as a 19 year old, I went to the US and learned to drive a floor shift manual with the right hand. So I could drive a column shift manual with the left and a floor shift with the right. When I was confronted with a floor shift in Oz with the left hand - hopeless! Had to learn all over again.



dancan said:


> I ain't dead yet !
> I hope Y'all been good !!
> Merry Christmas !!!




Glad to see you're stihl alive Dan. Don't tell me you've run out of spruce??



Drptrch said:


> 3 loads from a Road side thinning project in my fire district
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those trees look a bit like bluegum. In forested areas here they grow like telephone poles but usually a pain to split. 



Drptrch said:


> Generically Yes. Several varieties . All crap. Burns gooooood though, even when cut for firewood
> Just google Aussie bush fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s March, pre bark and wind shed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Tony ray said:


> Yeah Aussie bush fire, those trees sort of explode in the canopy with all the eyeculyptus oil in them.
> The Ironbarks are a tough wood to cut but they do burn well. Preffered wood down my way for slow burning lots of coals and heaps of heat.
> I like it better than red gum.



Agreed. Ironbark is about as good as firewood gets.


----------



## HuskyP

One more thing, when I scrounge I dress for success. I wear nice work pants, a button down work shirt, chainsaw chaps and a reflective vest....coupled with asking permission. Avoids the notion that I’m out of my mind, which I am!


----------



## turnkey4099

HuskyP said:


> One more thing, when I scrounge I dress for success. I wear nice work pants, a button down work shirt, chainsaw chaps and a reflective vest....coupled with asking permission. Avoids the notion that I’m out of my mind, which I am!



Some of my neighbors looking a-t my wood stash think I am crazy, The rest of them KNOW I am. 

Stash is now down to around 60 cord 50 of them black locust. Still cutting a little each year but I haven't found a good scrounge area since I finished the Willow one.


----------



## Philbert

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* to all who celebrate it!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Happy new year y’all! Johnny and I moving some oak and cardboard!


----------



## Cowboy254

Hope you all had a great Christmas and while I'm at it, happy new year! We were away for a bit over two weeks. Apart from a couple of good days, the weather was mostly rubbish but that's how it goes.




The fishing was fair at best but we did get a few




This guy had eyes bigger than his stomach







Bit of paddling in the river when the weather was ok




And, if you can believe it, the weather was cold enough that we lit the fire on three days. The Christmas tree was my grandparent's old plastic one, circa 1970 I guess.


----------



## Philbert

So, you guys in Australia celebrate New Year's in about 6 months, right?

Philbert


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Happy New Year!


----------



## U&A

New arrival ported out of the box by Kevin. This is not mine. Just helping out a friend. Hopping to take it to him and try it out at his house this weekend. 











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Oh and happy new year. 






Im going to bed


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Happy new year!
They had a pretty good landing fire going yesterday, pine stump full of pitch, had to stay back about 8’ to keep from melting, lol. Last day for awhile, mills are getting full of logs so they dropped the price, land owner said no more till it goes back up, hopefully this spring. Logger is going to Colorado to work on fire clean up. Some nice trees to end the season on (32” bar),
except for all the limbs.


----------



## muad

Happy New Year!!


----------



## farmer steve

Happy New Year Scroungers.


----------



## MustangMike

I was unable to access the site yesterday … so Happy New Year everyone!

FYI, my Grandson loved getting the Winchester Wildcat 22 for his birthday, and I did my best to make it a surprise. When I handed him the wrapped, rectangular box I said "your Mother told me you like to play golf"!

He does not play golf, and was thrilled he did not get golf clubs!


----------



## rarefish383

Happy New Year, to all! You guys must be really bored. I only missed a couple days and was ten pages behind again.

Going back to the delivery issues. 30 years at UPS and I can tell you nothing about the severe Jet Lag every thing seems to have. But, I can tell you a lot about damages. Believe it or don't, 90+ percent of damages are improper packing. Before any one gets offended, it doesn't mean it was your package being poorly packed, that caused it to get damaged. It's not uncommon for people to put 90 pounds in a box and record it as 40 pounds. To start with, all packages over 70 pounds get set behind the trailers and are loaded last. They shouldn't be an issue. But, some of the mislabeled 90 pounders get through the system. When its being unloaded it gets slid on to a belt. The first sorter either pushes of pulls it to a slide across from him, or next to him. you can have a package go through the system with out ever being picked up. Say that package gets loaded in the middle of a row. Somewhere under that box is a box with a lamp shade in it. Bouncing down the road that lamp shade box collapses, the over weight one shifts and falls across someone's $2000 rifle. The A Hole that put the over weight in the systems box never gets damaged, it's always the poor guys underneath. Then I have refused to pick up a package because it obviously had NO packing in it. The person just looked at me and laughed and said, " I never put packing in a box, it's insured, and once I give it to you, it's on you to make sure it's packed right". I say you have to be able to sit or stand on the box. Using that as a guide line, I have never had 1 single package I shipped damaged. My packages cost $5-$10 more to ship because of the extra packing, but, I like my stuff to get there.


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year Y'all !!!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Happy New Year, to all! You guys must be really bored. I only missed a couple days and was ten pages behind again.
> 
> Going back to the delivery issues. 30 years at UPS and I can tell you nothing about the severe Jet Lag every thing seems to have. But, I can tell you a lot about damages. Believe it or don't, 90+ percent of damages are improper packing. Before any one gets offended, it doesn't mean it was your package being poorly packed, that caused it to get damaged. It's not uncommon for people to put 90 pounds in a box and record it as 40 pounds. To start with, all packages over 70 pounds get set behind the trailers and are loaded last. They shouldn't be an issue. But, some of the mislabeled 90 pounders get through the system. When its being unloaded it gets slid on to a belt. The first sorter either pushes of pulls it to a slide across from him, or next to him. you can have a package go through the system with out ever being picked up. Say that package gets loaded in the middle of a row. Somewhere under that box is a box with a lamp shade in it. Bouncing down the road that lamp shade box collapses, the over weight one shifts and falls across someone's $2000 rifle. The A Hole that put the over weight in the systems box never gets damaged, it's always the poor guys underneath. Then I have refused to pick up a package because it obviously had NO packing in it. The person just looked at me and laughed and said, " I never put packing in a box, it's insured, and once I give it to you, it's on you to make sure it's packed right". I say you have to be able to sit or stand on the box. Using that as a guide line, I have never had 1 single package I shipped damaged. My packages cost $5-$10 more to ship because of the extra packing, but, I like my stuff to get there.


Totally agree with that, some people have no clue how to pack things. OTOH I pack things well enough to get ran over by a semi and stuff still happens.

My cast iron hobby sees a lot more shipping issues that saws. Folks don’t think that “metal” is breakable and just throw it in a box. In reality the best way to ship is to wrap the outbound edge in a split pool noodle and put a chunk of pool noodle around the handle too. Then fill the box full of packing.

I wrap my saws well then put empty beverage bottles around the saw for packing. It’s light and works great. Plus you can mix two liters, one liters. 20 ouncers, and Gatorade bottles to make it pack tightly.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Happy new year!


----------



## JustJeff

Happy new year. Started my year with a trip to the gym!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> New arrival ported out of the box by Kevin. This is not mine. Just helping out a friend. Hopping to take it to him and try it out at his house this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Nice!
That blade looks to have hit metal before .


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Happy new year. Started my year with a trip to the gym!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Looks nice Jeff.
I like those nuggets on top, they sure do well on top of a good bed of coals.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Looks nice Jeff.
> I like those nuggets on top, they sure do well on top of a good bed of coals.


All the nuggets I get go straight to the burn pile, it needs to eat too!


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Happy new year. Started my year with a trip to the gym!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I did a gym session yesterday 

Jeff, do you go from that pile straight to the stove or to a stove side box or rack next? If it's the latter, take a look at IKEA blue tote bags (I'm assuming you guys have IKEA? ). I fill tote bags at the stack, about a dozen when the weather is decent, and bring to a staging point in the garage, then inside and fill the rack. One tote of hardwood is about as much as I can carry, and about a day's burn. They are also very cheap, in store in think it's 30p a bag. eBay/Amazon seem to charge about £1. I double them up for strength, just in case. Sooo much cheaper then any specific fire wood totes.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I did a gym session yesterday
> 
> Jeff, do you go from that pile straight to the stove or to a stove side box or rack next? If it's the latter, take a look at IKEA blue tote bags (I'm assuming you guys have IKEA? ). I fill tote bags at the stack, about a dozen when the weather is decent, and bring to a staging point in the garage, then inside and fill the rack. One tote of hardwood is about as much as I can carry, and about a day's burn. They are also very cheap, in store in think it's 30p a bag. eBay/Amazon seem to charge about £1. I double them up for strength, just in case. Sooo much cheaper then any specific fire wood totes.


We have a heavy canvas bag, it's great. I think it was a little pricey, 35 years ago. It shows no sign of wearing out. I'm sure it will out live me.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> All the nuggets I get go straight to the burn pile, it needs to eat too!


I do that too, but if they are decent I'll either bring some of them right into the house when I'm splitting during the burning season or I throw them in with the splits to give away with other not so pretty wood. I just sold a nice truckload of my "seconds" to a neighbor for 50, I've probably given him a full cord the last yr so I didn't mind charging him that, and it helps him out. Nice when things work well for everyone like that.


----------



## HuskyP

Happy new year’s! Be kind! Be hope! Be just! Stay safe and have fun! Tune your saws in the wood and be sweet to your wife or lady friend. Life is easier when we’re honest and kind. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> I did a gym session yesterday
> 
> Jeff, do you go from that pile straight to the stove or to a stove side box or rack next? If it's the latter, take a look at IKEA blue tote bags (I'm assuming you guys have IKEA? ). I fill tote bags at the stack, about a dozen when the weather is decent, and bring to a staging point in the garage, then inside and fill the rack. One tote of hardwood is about as much as I can carry, and about a day's burn. They are also very cheap, in store in think it's 30p a bag. eBay/Amazon seem to charge about £1. I double them up for strength, just in case. Sooo much cheaper then any specific fire wood totes.


I actually have a couple of those totes. My wood is stacked in racks under the deck. I usually stage a couple weeks worth next to the door under the covered portion of the porch. Usually just grab arm loads

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

My woodpile waiting for spring. A few years ago I made a snowman out of cookies. Box elder as I recall. Anyway, today I took it apart as the cookies had cracked and the missus didn't want it anymore. 3 years storage in a closet is the correct seasoning for firewood judging by this burn! The damper is closed and the fire is a rockin!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Got another 7 buckets today, should have only been six .


I shouldn't have doubted myself as I corrected the gun and the tree dropped right where it was aimed, took out one of the trees I wanted to save .
The only thing I can think of that could have caused it is the bar .


Since there isn't much to talk about right now here's the butt log so we can get a discussion going on that again.


Here's the damage, obviously it could have been worse, glad the hinge held tight and took that little tree out or it would have guided the locust into the woodshed.


Sure was a nice tree , but I'm over it, good to get my screwup for the yr out of the way already .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Got another 7 buckets today, should have only been six .
> View attachment 879477
> 
> I shouldn't have doubted myself as I corrected the gun and the tree dropped right where it was aimed, took out one of the trees I wanted to save .
> The only thing I can think of that could have caused it is the bar .
> View attachment 879479
> 
> Since there isn't much to talk about right now here's the butt log so we can get a discussion going on that again.
> View attachment 879480
> 
> Here's the damage, obviously it could have been worse, glad the hinge held tight and took that little tree out or it would have guided the locust into the woodshed.
> View attachment 879481
> 
> Sure was a nice tree , but I'm over it, good to get my screwup for the yr out of the way already .
> View attachment 879482


Doesn't look like too much snow left. I camped out at the Byron Center yard Tuesday night and woke up to that slop Wednesday morning. Had to run into Muskegon first thing, what a mess!!


----------



## svk

I literally haven’t left the house today. Been cleaning and cooking all day. It’s supposed to be nicer tomorrow, around 30 degrees. 

Needed some business deductions before year end so yesterday was quite interesting. Have a few new things to assist my scrounging and other outdoor projects.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I literally haven’t left the house today. Been cleaning and cooking all day. It’s supposed to be nicer tomorrow, around 30 degrees.
> 
> Needed some business deductions before year end so yesterday was quite interesting. Have a few new things to assist my scrounging and other outdoor projects.


New things...?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Doesn't look like too much snow left. I camped out at the Byron Center yard Tuesday night and woke up to that slop Wednesday morning. Had to run into Muskegon first thing, what a mess!!


We got a little more today, along with some sleet and rain/freezing rain, it was a bit messy. 96 heading west can get dumped on pretty good out that way, while we are still what I consider the lake effect area, they get a lot more than here or GR.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> New things...?


He got some "office supply scrounging tools", paper is made from wood right lol.


----------



## Drptrch

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day blokes, haven't been around for a couple of weeks, finally turn up to find I'm 25 pages behind. I've caught up now, and can provide my considered opinions on things, which of course you'll all find riveting.​
> 
> 
> Funny thing. I learned to drive my grandfather's 1969 Holden Premier (I stihl have it) which was a 3-on-the-tree manual on the left side of the steering column. Then as a 19 year old, I went to the US and learned to drive a floor shift manual with the right hand. So I could drive a column shift manual with the left and a floor shift with the right. When I was confronted with a floor shift in Oz with the left hand - hopeless! Had to learn all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you're stihl alive Dan. Don't tell me you've run out of spruce??
> 
> 
> 
> Those trees look a bit like bluegum. In forested areas here they grow like telephone poles but usually a pain to split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ironbark is about as good as firewood gets.








As we speak )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> New things...?


Some new, some new to me.


----------



## svk

Round 1


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Some new, some new to me.


Thought maybe we were going to see some pictures of new saws or something.. : )


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Round 1
> View attachment 879515


Nice! Guess we were replying at the same time, lol.


----------



## svk

Round 2


----------



## svk

I also made a stop at the Chevy dealer. Bought a 2013 1/2 ton quad cab and ordered a dumper dogg dump box for my 02’ 2500 HD (my current daily driver) which will now be a plow truck/wood truck/work truck only.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I also made a stop at the Chevy dealer. Bought a 2013 1/2 ton quad cab and ordered a dumper dogg dump box for my 02’ 2500 HD (my current daily driver) which will now be a plow truck/wood truck/work truck only.


Wow! That’s going to be nice! Always wanted a dump trailer but I can see the advantages of a dump box. 
What size 4 wheeler?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Wow! That’s going to be nice! Always wanted a dump trailer but I can see the advantages of a dump box.
> What size 4 wheeler?


850 Polaris. 

I didn’t take delivery because they are putting a windshield and hand/thumb warmers on for me.

Excluding home purchases, I spent more $ yesterday than I have in a single day in my entire life. All stuff that will be used and appreciated though.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 850 Polaris.
> 
> I didn’t take delivery because they are putting a windshield and hand/thumb warmers on for me.
> 
> Excluding home purchases, I spent more $ yesterday than I have in a single day in my entire life. All stuff that will be used and appreciated though.


Nice scrounging equipment buddy.
I guess it was a good yr to need to write off that much more, been a while since I was in that spot and it worked to my advantage.
Speaking of taxes, I just got a letter from the irs today saying that I'm owed more money on my 2014 taxes and they are paying it .
It took a bit of work/paperwork to get them to come off it, but they finally did, even when I was told by others and the irs that they wouldn't pay up lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I love my 570, but that is a big beast you got coming there!


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> 850 Polaris.
> 
> I didn’t take delivery because they are putting a windshield and hand/thumb warmers on for me.
> 
> Excluding home purchases, I spent more $ yesterday than I have in a single day in my entire life. All stuff that will be used and appreciated though.


That’s great!


----------



## muad

Nice scores SVK. I need a 4wheeler or SXS.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I do that too, but if they are decent I'll either bring some of them right into the house when I'm splitting during the burning season or I throw them in with the splits to give away with other not so pretty wood. I just sold a nice truckload of my "seconds" to a neighbor for 50, I've probably given him a full cord the last yr so I didn't mind charging him that, and it helps him out. Nice when things work well for everyone like that.



I keep a pile of those right inside the entry to my wood yard. I usually get a few people stop by in the fall for campfire wood. The rest of what I call 'uglies' go on a separate rick and I burn those first - they usually keep my fire going for the first 2 weeks of the heating season.


----------



## Cowboy254

Thought I'd better start the new year off right. A bloke I know had a big branch split off a peppermint and he had the tree guys come and separate it from the rest of the tree and chip most of the brush. They left the logs.




Some of it was a bit ratty and plenty of twists in some parts.




I had the danger ranger loaded up a bit higher that I normally like and was just hoping that I didn't put a chunk through the rear window or get pulled over by the cops on the way home. 




Fortunately, I was only scrounging next door to my place  . 




The 241 was a bit undersized but after walking back up the hill to get Limby (which I promptly flooded - oh yeah, don't do more than one pull in the 'start' position in summer) I wasn't going to walk back up to get the 460. Biggest log around 20". There's stihl a few logs left in this pile so should get another load out of it then I'll pile the junk and prolly use it for bonfire material. Neighbour is happy for me to take downed trees and there is a larger one on the property that I'll get to at some point.


----------



## svk

It was a blessing to be both in the position to spend money and be able to deduct it. I have only had a wheeler for 2 of the past 10 years and really need one for what I do. Yes I overbought a bit on on the wheeler but hopefully this will last me for 10-15 years.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Round 2View attachment 879516



Nice quad!


----------



## mountainguyed67

A few days ago we took advantage of the snow and a burn day, and burned our pile. It was slow getting started with all the moisture, but eventually took off pretty good. I was figuring out placement of the diverter valve to work my grapple while the pile was burning, that’s why you can see the loader in one picture. After the last picture we threw the unburned stuff around the edges into the fire, it was too hot to be there very long at all. There was a good amount of manzanita in the pile, manzanita burns really hot.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I keep a pile of those right inside the entry to my wood yard. I usually get a few people stop by in the fall for campfire wood. The rest of what I call 'uglies' go on a separate rick and I burn those first - they usually keep my fire going for the first 2 weeks of the heating season.



Yep, nice to be able to help others out, and anything to take out a few steps.
Bringing dead standing wood in right after cutting is nice too, no stacking and waiting. I brought a full wheelbarrow load, and a large armload of dead standing this week, a little work/space saved goes a long way. So far out of the 11 rows of wood for this yr in the woodshed I've used 3, may have a little left over as we stated burning consistently early this yr. Yep @H-Ranch 3/11ths lol.


----------



## svk

Saturdays go too quick. 

Brought my son to town, took a couple of work calls, and made a dump run. Now it’s almost 2:00 and I haven’t gotten any real projects done.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Yep @H-Ranch 3/11ths lol.


No, no I think you're saying it wrong @chipper1 ...

1 armload
+ 1 wheelbarrow load
= 1 and 13/4ths armloads
 

Or if you want to stick with rows, you've used 9/3rds rows of firewood so far.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Saturdays go too quick.
> 
> Brought my son to town, took a couple of work calls, and made a dump run. Now it’s almost 2:00 and I haven’t gotten any real projects done.


Well... I've painted the laundry room today (Christmas gift for wife.) Which turns into clean entire room, take cabinets down, reattach baseboard, replace washer supply hoses, relocate washer, spackle holes and poorly finished drywall, repair washer ground wire, tighten washtub legs, build shelf, and so on...

And that's not even counting the additional things she wants yet - light fixture, clothes hanging rack, and more. 

So yeah, you done good today! LOL


----------



## hamish

No bugs

Gf came up for a few days, added a lil romance, keeping it real ya know!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

My Polaris 330 magnum 4 x 4 is a 2005. Solid machine, get used most days, light work lately, but towing something.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> No bugsView attachment 879679
> View attachment 879680
> Gf came up for a few days, added a lil romance, keeping it real ya know!


Looks more like you're worshiping at the throne of....
We got a couple more inches of snow last night, what's funny is the snow has little black bugs("snow fleas", springtails) over the top of it, I'm talking lllllllllotttttttts of them.
Don't eat the snow with the sprinkles guys.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks more like you're worshiping at the throne of....
> We got a couple more inches of snow last night, what's funny is the snow has little black bugs("snow fleas", springtails) over the top of it, I'm talking lllllllllotttttttts of them.
> Don't eat the snow with the sprinkles guys.


That’s funny, lol. Might not be bad, protein filled snow cone ; )

Well my tax write off/ Christmas present, unicorn saw showed up today, thanks thechainsawguy



462 R Arctic
Should breath well


----------



## Ryan A

Great looking saw Nate!!! Curious about how that muffler performs....


----------



## svk

I also put shoes and new marker stakes on the plow and plowed my neighbors driveway.

Heading to look at a snowmobile for my son now.


----------



## Logger nate

Ryan A said:


> Great looking saw Nate!!! Curious about how that muffler performs....


Thanks Ryan. Yeah me too, it’s from Egan performance saws, according to timed cuts and dyno 6-8 % gains on most saws. I installed a similar one on my other 462 
and it ran noticeably better I thought. I know some guys don’t like front outlets because of torque loss but felt like it gained torque to me.


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> That’s funny, lol. Might not be bad, protein filled snow cone ; )
> 
> Well my tax write off/ Christmas present, unicorn saw showed up today, thanks thechainsawguy
> View attachment 879694
> View attachment 879693
> 
> 462 R Arctic
> Should breath well View attachment 879695


Nice saw, man! My ears are bleeding from here! haha


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Logger nate said:


> That’s funny, lol. Might not be bad, protein filled snow cone ; )
> 
> Well my tax write off/ Christmas present, unicorn saw showed up today, thanks thechainsawguy
> View attachment 879694
> View attachment 879693
> 
> 462 R Arctic
> Should breath well View attachment 879695


Super jealous!


----------



## Cowboy254

Got after the rest of the wood from next door today. 




It's all from the one tree, the dry bits were from the dead top which has been dead for at least 7 years . We'll burn that first up next winter. The rest is a mix of elbows, burls, knots and a few straight bits. I'll work it up over the next couple of days and see how it looks.







A couple of face cord all up including yesterday, I guess. I also picked up the smaller dry bits that will do nicely for the firepit in April.


----------



## Cowboy254

I got caught by a thunderstorm before I finished cleaning up all the junk but that has now passed so I might sneak out now and grab that.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Ryan. Yeah me too, it’s from Egan performance saws, according to timed cuts and dyno 6-8 % gains on most saws. I installed a similar one on my other 462 View attachment 879718
> and it ran noticeably better I thought. I know some guys don’t like front outlets because of torque loss but felt like it gained torque to me.


HOW MUCH LOUDER THAN STOCK NATE?


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Nice!
> That blade looks to have hit metal before .



LMAO

I gotta say. That chain sure is fast Brett. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Speaking of deductions, my wife and I paid off our cell phone contracts. Most of the major providers bend you over the barrel to either buy the phone outright or pay a monthly installment If you want a better quality phone. We paid off the remaining balances on our devices on 12/31. Provided nobody else breaks their phone, our break even for cost is about 12 months.

I liked the old days where you could get a free upgrade every 24 months. Now you are tied into a 30 month contract at 20-40 bucks per month installment.

I hate the phone companies. As soon as I retire (if I live that long) I’ll be ditching the smart phone.


----------



## svk

Nice, 39 posts away from 60k posts in this thread.


----------



## svk

Going to go try to scrounge up some pike this morning. My friend has a permanent spear house about 4 miles away that I can use.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s funny, lol. Might not be bad, protein filled snow cone ; )
> 
> Well my tax write off/ Christmas present, unicorn saw showed up today, thanks thechainsawguy
> View attachment 879694
> View attachment 879693
> 
> 462 R Arctic
> Should breath well View attachment 879695


High protein lol.
That's a sweet looking saw. You should weigh it before you fuel it.
You better get those gullets, everyone knows you can cut wood with that big ole ledge.


farmer steve said:


> HOW MUCH LOUDER THAN STOCK NATE?


I was thinking he better be careful, he may loose his keys in there lol.
Curious how loud it is though too.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> LMAO
> 
> I gotta say. That chain sure is fast Brett.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Glad it's working well.
Seems when I get a chain tuned perfect it means I'm gonna hit something .
This one does well for dead/frozen wood and bore cutting, but it's a bit slower than others for cutting green wood.

This one needs sharpening, but it's still cutting, it's on the bench now ready for the file.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice looking saw Nate, I guess that answers my question regarding how you like the 462!!!

They generally get stronger with a few tanks of break in.

I wish we lived closer, would like to compare mine (w/o front ports, but ported) to yours. I really like how they run!

The original side ports are opened up on mine, and one has addl venting in the side of the front cover (my 2 - 1/4" hole trick).


----------



## MustangMike

That outhouse will get a lot more comfortable in the winter if you put a soft seat on it. Like sitting on a hot seat, and you will be surprised how well they hold up!


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Going to go try to scrounge up some pike this morning. My friend has a permanent spear house about 4 miles away that I can use.


My old fishing buddy hated pike.He used to say "You catch a pike you're one in the hole".


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> My old fishing buddy hated pike.He used to say "You catch a pike you're one in the hole".


I think that would cure anyone of liking pike lol.
You coming down this way, we got a couple more inches after my post on Friday, and an inch or two last night, sure the ex-ways are goo to go.
Today will be the third time I've cleared the snow off the spot I'm moving the chicken coop to, I need to make sure I get it moved today  .


----------



## Lionsfan

Parts supplier in Toronto opens back up tomorrow, been closed for the holidays since the 24th. I'm heading that way later on this afternoon.


chipper1 said:


> I think that would cure anyone of liking pike lol.
> You coming down this way, we got a couple more inches after my post on Friday, and an inch or two last night, sure the ex-ways are goo to go.
> Today will be the third time I've cleared the snow off the spot I'm moving the chicken coop to, I need to make sure I get it moved today  .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Parts supplier in Toronto opens back up tomorrow, been closed for the holidays since the 24th. I'm heading that way later on this afternoon.


Nice, you selling anything, or need anything .


----------



## LondonNeil

Euk! Cold and drizzly here this afternoon. I managed to summon enough get up to grab the wheel barrow and shift some of the Oak I'd split on the front lawn, to the rear garden ready for stacking. I'd got tired of people knocking on my door and asking, 'Do you want that?'. Clearly people think I'd split and stack 1.5 cord against the front of the house, and I'd split the oak they were fishing for, just for fun before giving it away. 

How many barrow loads make a cord? I've shifted 15 and my guess is it'll stack to maybe 1m³, a bit under 1/3 cord. Still got almost as much to shift, but much of that is limb wood that still needs bucking.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Euk! Cold and drizzly here this afternoon. I managed to summon enough get up to grab the wheel barrow and shift some of the Oak I'd split on the front lawn, to the rear garden ready for stacking. I'd got tired of people knocking on my door and asking, 'Do you want that?'. Clearly people think I'd split and stack 1.5 cord against the front of the house, and I'd split the oak they were fishing for, just for fun before giving it away.
> 
> How many barrow loads make a cord? I've shifted 15 and my guess is it'll stack to maybe 1m³, a bit under 1/3 cord. Still got almost as much to shift, but much of that is limb wood that still needs bucking.


Lol. 
No, been trying to get someone to remove it, you pay me 300 and you can move it and help me out .
Depends on the wheelbarrow loads. I don't know how many myself, just know bucketfuls on my bigger tractor.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Nice, you selling anything, or need anything .


I need a haircut, but the Mrs. has agreed to take care of it.


----------



## MustangMike

I find that 10 "heaping" wheelbarrow loads generally = about 1/2 cord, if that helps. (But my 1/2 cord loads are a bit generous).


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> My old fishing buddy hated pike.He used to say "You catch a pike you're one in the hole".


I love pike. Other than the texture it’s identical in taste to walleye. 

Removing the y-bones takes practice. I pickle the smaller ones (under 3lbs) which dissolves the bones and only filet the larger ones for frying/poaching.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> ..... I'd got tired of people knocking on my door and asking, 'Do you want that?'. .....


I had a similar thing happen when I was camping once. Had two heaping rows of firewood in my truck and as I was driving by, a couple from a large group stopped me and asked me how much for the wood. They were a little disappointing when I told them it wasn't for sale but for my camp. I had extra and I thought about it, but then I wouldn't do that to the bait shop guy who sells campwood.


----------



## svk

We had a successful morning. Limited by 10:45.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I need a haircut, but the Mrs. has agreed to take care of it.


I got what you need.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I wish we lived closer, would like to compare mine (w/o front ports, but ported) to yours. I really like how they run!


I have a west coast bark box I can ship you if you want to try it out.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> High protein lol.
> That's a sweet looking saw. You should weigh it before you fuel it.
> You better get those gullets, everyone knows you can cut wood with that big ole ledge.
> 
> I was thinking he better be careful, he may loose his keys in there lol.
> Curious how loud it is though too.


462 R Arctic never fueled 

572 xpgw fuel drained


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> I love pike. Other than the texture it’s identical in taste to walleye.
> 
> Removing the y-bones takes practice. I pickle the smaller ones (under 3lbs) which dissolves the bones and only filet the larger ones for frying/poaching.


I ain't exactly Babe Winkleman. Pike are fantastic when you can't find the bluegills or the walleyes refuse to cooperate. My bil is a pike man and he pickles the little ones too.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> 462 R Arctic never fueled View attachment 879897
> 
> 572 xpgw fuel drainedView attachment 879898


What's a couple lbs between friends  .
They really knocked the 462 out of the park.
My ported 372 xtorq with a wrap and the huge Safety Pro dogs was 18lbs full iirc .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I got what you need.
> View attachment 879896


I do need a small mount, 20", 3/8×.050 hva bar for a project saw I picked up awhile ago.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> We had a successful morning. Limited by 10:45.
> View attachment 879894


Nice!!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> What's a couple lbs between friends  .
> They really knocked the 462 out of the park.
> My ported 372 xtorq with a wrap and the huge Safety Pro dogs was 18lbs full iirc .


Probably 2lbs of pitch on the husky, lol. I did blow it off with air though ; )


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I do need a small mount, 20", 3/8×.050 hva bar for a project saw I picked up awhile ago.


I've got spare 20x3/8x.058, I also have chains in that size.
What did you pick up.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Probably 2lbs of pitch on the husky, lol. I did blow it off with air though ; )


I was gonna say that, but I didn't want to look like I was making an excuse being a husky guy .


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nice looking saw Nate, I guess that answers my question regarding how you like the 462!!!
> 
> They generally get stronger with a few tanks of break in.
> 
> I wish we lived closer, would like to compare mine (w/o front ports, but ported) to yours. I really like how they run!
> 
> The original side ports are opened up on mine, and one has addl venting in the side of the front cover (my 2 - 1/4" hole trick).


Thanks Mike 

My other 462 with just the factory outlet opened 

Yeah wish we were closer too, that would be fun.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> My other 462 with just the factory outlet opened
> 
> Yeah wish we were closer too, that would be fun.



Where's the husky in that log . At least you wouldn't have to push it down lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I got what you need.
> View attachment 879896


I thought you went here for haircuts.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I've got spare 20x3/8x.058, I also have chains in that size.
> What did you pick up.


359 in need of a little tlc. Not sure why, but it looks right at home on the bench in a million pieces along with the other 5-6 unfinished projects I have started.

No more .058's, I'm loaded up.with .050 chains.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> My other 462 with just the factory outlet opened
> 
> Yeah wish we were closer too, that would be fun.



The new saw sounds great Nate. Is that with the new muffler? May have to get one of them.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> The new saw sounds great Nate. Is that with the new muffler? May have to get one of them.


Thanks Steve. Yes sir new muffler cover in first video. I like it so far.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Where's the husky in that log . At least you wouldn't have to push it down lol.


Not the same log but close ; )


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I thought you went here for haircuts.
> View attachment 879909


You should have known better when you didn't see me there, first time I've seen a picture of the "saw shop" you hang out at  .
That is a funny sign!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Not the same log but close ; )



I was hoping to see it in a log cutting a cookie, hard to tell the actual speed noodling.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> 359 in need of a little tlc. Not sure why, but it looks right at home on the bench in a million pieces along with the other 5-6 unfinished projects I have started.
> 
> No more .058's, I'm loaded up.with .050 chains.


The 359 is a great saw for a 60cc saw, with a muffler mod, base gasket delete, and a Iittle timing advance they run very strong. The difference between stock and those mods is day and night! I don't run 60's much, most the time when I'm done with a 50cc saw I'm mostly bucking so the weight of a 70 doesn't matter much, when I get older that may change though .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Glad it's working well.
> Seems when I get a chain tuned perfect it means I'm gonna hit something .
> This one does well for dead/frozen wood and bore cutting, but it's a bit slower than others for cutting green wood.
> 
> This one needs sharpening, but it's still cutting, it's on the bench now ready for the file.




Forgot to mention it a while ago

One thing I noticed, and I’m not sure if it’s because you used a grinder to sharpen it and the cutters got hot or something, it the tips of all the cutters were so darn hard I ended up ruining three files trying to get that chain touched up after the first use [emoji1787][emoji1787] Still a few left that are super hard


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I was hoping to see it in a log cutting a cookie, hard to tell the actual speed noodling.


How about a long frozen cookie 

Lol
After running both for the last 3 months the 462 is just a little faster with 28” and about the same with a 32” I feel like. I’ll try to get you some better cookie cutting comparisons.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Forgot to mention it a while ago
> 
> One thing I noticed, and I’m not sure if it’s because you used a grinder to sharpen it and the cutters got hot or something, it the tips of all the cutters were so darn hard I ended up ruining three files trying to get that chain touched up after the first use [emoji1787][emoji1787] Still a few left that are super hard
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Serious, I can't remember how many times I went around that chain, but I promise it was at least 4.
I've had chains that I couldn't get thru with a round file and had to use a flat file to remove enough material so I could use a round file .
I can snag it up and run it thru the grinder again, I have a new CBN wheel on it now .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Serious, I can't remember how many times I went around that chain, but I promise it was at least 4.
> I've had chains that I couldn't get thru with a round file and had to use a flat file to remove enough material so I could use a round file .
> I can snag it up and run it thru the grinder again, I have a new CBN wheel on it now .



No no

You dont need to go over it. I got most of them. Just mentioned it For your own info. 

As i said before, im thankful for what you did for me to save that chain and i learned lot just looking at how you did it. 

[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> How about a long frozen cookie
> 
> Lol
> After running both for the last 3 months the 462 is just a little faster with 28” and about the same with a 32” I feel like. I’ll try to get you some better cookie cutting comparisons.



Well that was a much bigger cookie and it was only 10 seconds, the same time that 462 took to go thru a 12-14 log .
Did you try them both with a 36" bar, surely the husky would win then, but at least I have both, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> No no
> 
> You dont need to go over it. I got most of them. Just mentioned it For your own info.
> 
> As i said before, im thankful for what you did for me to save that chain and i learned lot just looking at how you did it.
> 
> [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


You may have to remind me of just what I did, I have quite a few that need to be run thru the grinder. I still haven't used the CBN wheel, I think I've had it over a month now. I have gone thru a few files though .


----------



## Haywire

Started my stacks for next winter. Put a small dent in the stockpile.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> What's a couple lbs between friends  .
> They really knocked the 462 out of the park.
> My ported 372 xtorq with a wrap and the huge Safety Pro dogs was 18lbs full iirc .


The light weight does come at price. The first 462 I bought used had a cracked clutch cover and clutch side case had been replaced because it broke around bar studs. The guy I bought from runs 32” bars, big dawgs, and might have been heavy handed with the bar wrench, but I’ve heard of others having the same issues. If your running short bars, small dawgs and use a short handle bar wrench probably not an issue but not something you have to worry about with a 572. I also much prefer the clutch side handle spacing on the 572.


----------



## svk

3000 pages/60,000 posts!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Started my stacks for next winter. Put a small dent in the stockpile.
> 
> View attachment 879937
> View attachment 879938


Looks good! What happened to all your snow?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> The light weight does come at price. The first 462 I bought used had a cracked clutch cover and clutch side case had been replaced because it broke around bar studs. The guy I bought from runs 32” bars, big dawgs, and might have been heavy handed with the bar wrench, but I’ve heard of others having the same issues. If your running short bars, small dawgs and use a short handle bar wrench probably not an issue but not something you have to worry about with a 572. I also much prefer the clutch side handle spacing on the 572.


Everything comes at a "price", seems we always have to give a little in one area to make up in another. I'm married, I understand this well, and my wife agrees .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 3000 pages/60,000 posts!!!


You've certainly done your part .


----------



## U&A

Well with the odd weather this year here we are at the beginning of January and I think I’ve only gone through about 1 1/2 cord. at the very most I’d say 1 3/4 of a cord at the most. And the wife has been home all day this time because of Covid so she’s been keeping the stove full








Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## ElevatorGuy

It’s been mild here in MD, Probably only burnt .5-.75 of a cord here.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I got what you need.
> View attachment 879896


Yeah, buddy! That's way more than I need. For the cost of 1 haircut, I bought these 30 years ago. Been sportin' the same flat top haircut i do myself ever since. Use a couple drops of Hoppe's lubricating oil about every third use.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Serious, I can't remember how many times I went around that chain, but I promise it was at least 4.


Congrats on being #60,000!


U&A said:


>


They look like frosted pine cones!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

For you guys who live in the snow belt:




I pick these up all the time: they are the bristles from the tractor-mounted, rotary snow brooms that clean the sidewalks in the city. Clip them off at an angle with a pair of side-cutting pliers, and they make great tools for poking at and cleaning crud from the corners of chainsaw covers and cases, without scratching like metal tools do. Stiff, but don't break as easily as toothpicks or shish-kabob skewers. And they are free!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Burning some pine a friend gave me . Never burnt it other than maybe a piece or two to start the stove. But this is some real dry stuff. Actually burns pretty nice just need to load more often .


----------



## SS396driver

Also putting away the bedwood for my 68 . Can’t do the finish till spring sawdust and varnish fumes don’t go well with the wood stove. My garage and barn are unheated


----------



## MNGuns

Been sawing on the logs I've had delivered for the last couple of weekends so no scrounging for me. Keeping the shop stove stoked with blocks and chunks as I've had a few days off now. They burn good and it'd be a shame not to use em, but I got a fair path worn to the woodshed now...


----------



## sean donato

Finally got to do some work around the house this weekend. The park season is finally over, so were switching to having weekends off till we open back up. My uncle and I have been building a new dump trailer/yard cart. Got it home last night. Still have a few things to do to it. Namely get the dump cylinder installed, and make a tongue up for it. Turned out a good bit bigger then I had planned, guess my uncle didnt want to cut the sheet down and have extra drop. Sorry for the bad picture, we were waiting for the rain/sleet to let up to unload it. I'll get better pics tomorrow. Have another set of wheels and tires that are wider, that should fit it and just stick out a bit more.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I think that would cure anyone of liking pike lol.
> You coming down this way, we got a couple more inches after my post on Friday, and an inch or two last night, sure the ex-ways are goo to go.
> Today will be the third time I've cleared the snow off the spot I'm moving the chicken coop to, I need to make sure I get it moved today  .


Kind of similar to my situation of installing a water and power line. I take my trencher and trench 150ft of trench. I threw the underground wire in the ditch and started glueing up the conduit for the bigger wires. Got late and started raining. I give it up until the next day and wake up to 3 1/2 inches of snow, then temps down to 8f for a couple days. I go back to the trench and the sides had fluffed off and filled the ditch in. I couldnt retrench because of the wire in the bottom. I take a set of post hole diggers and clean the ditch out, except for about 5 feet right in the middle where a big rock had broken from the side walls and was to hard to break up with the post hole digger. Over nite it rained again and refilled with loose dirt. Another hand digging with the post hole diggers . Next day I go to Tractor supply and buy a 17lb wrecking bar to break up the rock. By just luck I had pulled the wire out of the ditch. I get back to break up the rock and the last half of the ditch had fell in again. This was getting old, but there was no longer wire in the ditch so I fired up the trencher and retrenched the ditch. Dirt was falling back in ditch as fast as I could trench, but I got thru the big rock. I hurried and cleaned out the rest of the ditch, again with post hole digger and hurried threw in the electric and water lines. Probably wait another month and wont be a speck of dirt fall in that ditch. I ended up trenching that ditch twice and re-digging three times with the post diggers.


----------



## MustangMike

We are white again now, got about an inch and it is still coming down.


----------



## U&A

MNGuns said:


> Been sawing on the logs I've had delivered for the last couple of weekends so no scrounging for me. Keeping the shop stove stoked with blocks and chunks as I've had a few days off now. They burn good and it'd be a shame not to use em, but I got a fair path worn to the woodshed now...



We do the same. save all the odd shaped/small pc’s for when we are home to watch it. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

MustangMike said:


> We are white again now, got about an inch and it is still coming down.



This is the time that I usually say “Thats what she said”. But in this instance i hope she didn’t [emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> I find that 10 "heaping" wheelbarrow loads generally = about 1/2 cord, if that helps.  (But my 1/2 cord loads are a bit generous).


Thanks Mike. I wasn't heaping loads as I had to come down 3 steps, and i reckon your 'barrow must be bigger than mine, I didn't shift 3/4 of a cord.


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Burning some pine a friend gave me . Never burnt it other than maybe a piece or two to start the stove. But this is some real dry stuff. Actually burns pretty nice just need to load more often . View attachment 879991
> View attachment 879992


Good man. All we are saying is give pine a chance.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Good man. All we are saying is give pine a chance.


Well I can honestly say I'll burn it if its given to me cut split and dry . Not going to go through the motions with pine when I have hardwoods.


MustangMike said:


> We are white again now, got about an inch and it is still coming down.


There's about 3 inches here . Still snowing damn I hate winter


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, buddy! That's way more than I need. For the cost of 1 haircut, I bought these 30 years ago. Been sportin' the same flat top haircut i do myself ever since. Use a couple drops of Hoppe's lubricating oil about every third use.
> View attachment 879986


That's what I'm talking about .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Congrats on being #60,000!


Thanks, where do I pick up my prize, sure hope it's an "AS" hat


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> You may have to remind me of just what I did, I have quite a few that need to be run thru the grinder. I still haven't used the CBN wheel, I think I've had it over a month now. I have gone thru a few files though .



Best pic i can get. Phone wont focus right. This is after one touch up by me. The picture is deceiving as there is way more “hook”than it looks.











Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Kind of similar to my situation of installing a water and power line. I take my trencher and trench 150ft of trench. I threw the underground wire in the ditch and started glueing up the conduit for the bigger wires. Got late and started raining. I give it up until the next day and wake up to 3 1/2 inches of snow, then temps down to 8f for a couple days. I go back to the trench and the sides had fluffed off and filled the ditch in. I couldnt retrench because of the wire in the bottom. I take a set of post hole diggers and clean the ditch out, except for about 5 feet right in the middle where a big rock had broken from the side walls and was to hard to break up with the post hole digger. Over nite it rained again and refilled with loose dirt. Another hand digging with the post hole diggers . Next day I go to Tractor supply and buy a 17lb wrecking bar to break up the rock. By just luck I had pulled the wire out of the ditch. I get back to break up the rock and the last half of the ditch had fell in again. This was getting old, but there was no longer wire in the ditch so I fired up the trencher and retrenched the ditch. Dirt was falling back in ditch as fast as I could trench, but I got thru the big rock. I hurried and cleaned out the rest of the ditch, again with post hole digger and hurried threw in the electric and water lines. Probably wait another month and wont be a speck of dirt fall in that ditch. I ended up trenching that ditch twice and re-digging three times with the post diggers.


Wow, glad it wasn't that bad .
I did manage to get the snow cleared again, then got the coop picked up and was like , who put that wire there . Well of course everyone knows who put it there, I just forgot that I had take it down to put the coop in there, it's the kids zip-line. I managed to weasel it down the line to where it was a bit higher and my wife held the line up enough to get it under, it barely made it though. Got it all in position and then the chickens would come over there , the kids rounded them up and put them in there. Sure they'll figure it out, but who knows when. The good thing is I can see the coop where it is now our bathroom window, think bang! I still need to get the fence up for the run, pretty sure that will be a spring project although I may try to figure out what materials I'm going to use/lay it all out, so I can sell the leftovers and re"coup" some of the cash from buying it all. That would also fee up one of my covered trailers so I don't have to buy another on lol. I will still need to run the electrical, want to come help.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Best pic i can get. Phone wont focus right. This is after one touch up by me. The picture is deceiving as there is way more “hook”than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


Looks good to me, I don't think it has too much hook at all.
I like those EXL chains, they are pretty hard metal.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Looks good to me, I don't think it has too much hook at all.
> I like those EXL chains, they are pretty hard metal.



Me either. Like how much hook you did. 

And I agree. They are a hard chain. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, where do I pick up my prize, sure hope it's an "AS" hat













Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Well I can honestly say I'll burn it if its given to me cut split and dry . Not going to go through the motions with pine when I have hardwoods.


Be careful, it's a slippery slope. You'll be eyeballing Spruce soon.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, where do I pick up my prize, sure hope it's an "AS" hat


Being known as an A**hat doesn’t seem to be much of a prize IMO . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, where do I pick up my prize, sure hope it's an "AS" hat


Maybe some linkbucks too.


----------



## svk

Scrounged reels. All but the little black and gold one came from the free pile at the dump. The guy ahead of me only took one from the pile, I grabbed the rest. Nothing fancy but they’ll work well for the kid’s ice rods. And if one goes zip from a zealous pike, no big loss.

I stripped all of the crappy line off and am going to clean them up with hot water, dawn and a toothbrush. Also the nicer Shimano has some real thick grease which makes it hard to operate in cold weather so I’ll clean it up with carb cleaner and lube with thin oil. The Shakespeare on the left needs either a cleaning or a bail spring also. Then new line on all of them, have 1600 yards of 6# fluorocarbon on order.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Scrounged reels. All but the little black and gold one came from the free pile at the dump.


Nice!

Have I mentioned how much I enjoy "rescuing" stuff others have discarded? Nobody takes the time to figure out how stuff works - many times a little adjustment or maintenance and it's back in business!


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged up some ice rods for me and a couple buds. A local guy makes them. Going to head north in a few weeks and fish some hardwater.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Being known as an A**hat doesn’t seem to be much of a prize IMO . . .
> 
> Philbert


Pretty sure that was the joke lol.


svk said:


> Maybe some linkbucks too.


Whatever it takes.
I was in a live chat on YT last week, I said a few things the host didn't agree with, they said don't make me ban you, I unsubscribed and then said BAN ME .


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I enjoy "rescuing" stuff others have discarded? Nobody takes the time to figure out how stuff works - many times a little adjustment or maintenance and it's back in business!


Exactly.

Of the dump reels, I couldn’t figure out the bail on one and another needs a new handle. The rest are good to go. Got several decent rods with them too.

We frequently canoe fish and/or portage into small lakes that have “community” boats. This sort of fishing is tough on rods compared to a nice fishing boat with a rod locker. I usually run cheaper rods for these outings as **** happens even with experienced adults. It’s not like we frequently break rods but when it rains, it pours. One day my wife and I ended up breaking two rods and my son was in the other canoe and a fish pulled his overboard. I was happy to have spares. Ironically my son’s reel was one my dad had snagged while fishing years ago so it ended up going overboard at least twice lol. It’s on our #2 walleye fishing spot so it’s possible we may find it again.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> For you guys who live in the snow belt:
> 
> View attachment 879988
> 
> 
> I pick these up all the time: they are the bristles from the tractor-mounted, rotary snow brooms that clean the sidewalks in the city. Clip them off at an angle with a pair of side-cutting pliers, and they make great tools for poking at and cleaning crud from the corners of chainsaw covers and cases, without scratching like metal tools do. Stiff, but don't break as easily as toothpicks or shish-kabob skewers. And they are free!
> 
> Philbert


You guys clean chainsaws.?..


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> You guys clean chainsaws.?..


Just used ones. Someone else's dirt is is different than my own dirt.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Burning some pine a friend gave me . Never burnt it other than maybe a piece or two to start the stove. But this is some real dry stuff. Actually burns pretty nice just need to load more often .



Yup.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Just used ones. Someone else's dirt is is different than my own dirt.
> 
> Philbert


I understand this.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Just used ones. Someone else's dirt is is different than my own dirt.
> 
> Philbert


So then you have a lifetime of cleaners in that handful of cleaning tools .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I understand this.


Me too. I had to clean 20 years of someone else's dirt off a saw I was working on yesterday  I never let more than 2 days worth of MY dirt on a saw.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> So then you have a lifetime of cleaners in that handful of cleaning tools.


I do!
I have an ecclectic collection of cleaning tools that I keep next to the laundry tub, for many things, including chainsaws, bicyclee parts, garage sale tools, etc.:
- old tooth brushes
- a variety of fine wire brushes
- some nylon bristle, baby bottle 'nipple brushes' and small diameter bottle / tube brushes
- old dental style picks
- wood popsicle sticks cut or sanded to 45° point
- plastic putty knife
- coarse and fine ScotchBrite pads
- fine mesh strainers, small bowls, etc.






Chainsaws and Home Economics


Despite all of the testosterone-fueled posts about how powerful their motor is, or how long their bar is, it struck me that some of us might be better off wearing gingham aprons when it comes to chainsaws. Look at how interested we are in kitchen and homemaking stuff. What I have learned from...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> I do!
> I have an ecclectic collection of cleaning tools that I keep next to the laundry tub, for many things, including chainsaws, bicyclee parts, garage sale tools, etc.:
> - old tooth brushes
> - a variety of fine wire brushes
> - some nylon bristle, baby bottle 'nipple brushes' and small diameter bottle / tube brushes
> - old dental style picks
> - wood popsicle sticks cut or sanded to 45° point
> - plastic putty knife
> - coarse and fine ScotchBrite pads
> - fine mesh strainers, small bowls, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsaws and Home Economics
> 
> 
> Despite all of the testosterone-fueled posts about how powerful their motor is, or how long their bar is, it struck me that some of us might be better off wearing gingham aprons when it comes to chainsaws. Look at how interested we are in kitchen and homemaking stuff. What I have learned from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



My chainsaw cleaning is using the screwdriver end on the chainsaw tool to pull buildup out from behind the bar clamp cover. I only did more extensive cleaning when I had to tear the saw down for repairs.


----------



## Haywire

If it don't come off with compressed air, it becomes part of the saw's "patina"


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> If it don't come off with compressed air, it becomes part of the saw's "patina"


Compressed air is one of my favorite cleaning tools! I use it (outside) along with my 'pok-e-man' tools!

One of my favorite scenes from the TV show '_Barney Miller_' was when Detective Nick Yemana (Jack Soo) asks if the precinct got new coffee mugs. Detective Arthur P. Dietrich (Stephen Landesberg) explains that he just washed them. Yemana deadpans, "_Oh, I thought that was the pattern_ . . . ."

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Jan 3 and out on the splitter, One trailer full of rounds split/stacked. Supply of rounds is getting low, maybe anothe 3/4 cord. I do one load a day, weather permitting. Looks like it will come to 7 - 8 cord cut and processed for last season. 44degree at noon IN JANUARY!!!. We haven't really had any normal winter weather yet. A couple snow falls that hung around a few days. Looks likt we are going into another open winter. Weird for this area.


----------



## svk

If I have a running saw, I’ll plug the exhaust holes, and hit a grungy saw with that engine cleaner in a can. Then rinse with hot water hose and let it drip dry. Then use it so any residual moisture is cooked out. 

Same for detached external pieces of a disassembled saw but I’ll dry them in the furnace room or sauna.


----------



## Philbert

This is why you guys should buy used chainsaws from me, and maybe not some of these other guys . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> This is why you guys should buy used chainsaws from me, and maybe not some of these other guys . . . .
> 
> Philbert


What do you have to sell .


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> This is why you guys should buy used chainsaws from me, and maybe not some of these other guys . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Is that a dig at me? If so please let me know what I am doing that you feel is harmful to the saw.

Edit: Phil and I chatted and it is not a dig


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You guys clean chainsaws.?..


Most cases I do it twice whether they need it or not; once when I get them, and once before I sell them lol.
Honestly it's more than I'd rather have too .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If I have a running saw, I’ll plug the exhaust holes, and hit a grungy saw with that engine cleaner in a can. Then rinse with hot water hose and let it drip dry. Then use it so any residual moisture is cooked out.
> 
> Same for detached external pieces of a disassembled saw but I’ll dry them in the furnace room or sauna.


No pressure washer lol.
I bought a 346 one time that had a leak on the bottom between the cases, pretty sure the gasket was blown inside by a pressure washer . The great thing is the seller is a great guy and once I realized what was up he agreed to have it fixed as he couldn't do it at the time.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Is that a dig at me? If so please let me know what I am doing that you feel is harmful to the saw.


Nope, just tying to keep anything I offer to sell at the top of the list! No offense intended!

I do get compulsive about cleaning stuff, and try to offer anything I sell as clean as reasonably possible ('_pass through_' items excluded) so that they look the best, and so the buyer can see what they are getting. 



chipper1 said:


> What do you have to sell.


Nothing posted right now. But I am trying to go through stuff that I really don't use, so that I can get to the stuff I need / want.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Nope, just tying to keep anything I offer to sell at the top of the list! No offense intended!
> 
> I do get compulsive about cleaning stuff, and try to offer anything I sell as clean as reasonably possible ('_pass through_' items excluded) so that they look the best, and so the buyer can see what they are getting.
> 
> 
> Nothing posted right now. But I am trying to go through stuff that I really don't use, so that I can get to the stuff I need / want.
> 
> Philbert


If you run across a Homelite 7-29 give me a ring. But, if Steve has a dirty one first, I'll buy his.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Jan 3 and out on the splitter, One trailer full of rounds split/stacked. Supply of rounds is getting low, maybe anothe 3/4 cord. I do one load a day, weather permitting. Looks like it will come to 7 - 8 cord cut and processed for last season. 44degree at noon IN JANUARY!!!. We haven't really had any normal winter weather yet. A couple snow falls that hung around a few days. Looks likt we are going into another open winter. Weird for this area.



Jan 5. Saw doc yesterday. Legs swollen drastically. I've been wearing compression socks that don't seem to do anything, legs still swollen when I take them off nights.; He uped my Lasix (pee pill) doseage to 20mg 2x day. 
Appointment for lube/'oil on car this morning 9am. Clear sky, slight breeze looked like more split/pile when back...Nope, legs so painful I couldn't bear to walk to the tractor - that usually clears it up IF I can get that far. Sitting around the house for the rest of the day doing nothing I guess.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Jan 5. Saw doc yesterday. Legs swollen drastically. I've been wearing compression socks that don't seem to do anything, legs still swollen when I take them off nights.; He uped my Lasix (pee pill) doseage to 20mg 2x day.
> Appointment for lube/'oil on car this morning 9am. Clear sky, slight breeze looked like more split/pile when back...Nope, legs so painful I couldn't bear to walk to the tractor - that usually clears it up IF I can get that far. Sitting around the house for the rest of the day doing nothing I guess.


Hang in there. My buddy had a torn tendon in his ankle. He had to have one taken from the out side of his foot to replace the torn one on the inside. Been a year and 2 months. He says it's looking good now. I'd hate to have seen it when it was bad. Now that it's good, it's still about 3 times as big as his good ankle. He is a skinny guy though. 

Take it easy and do what you can, you're retired, no need to push it.


----------



## LondonNeil

turnkey4099 said:


> Jan 5. Saw doc yesterday. Legs swollen drastically. I've been wearing compression socks that don't seem to do anything, legs still swollen when I take them off nights.; He uped my Lasix (pee pill) doseage to 20mg 2x day.
> Appointment for lube/'oil on car this morning 9am. Clear sky, slight breeze looked like more split/pile when back...Nope, legs so painful I couldn't bear to walk to the tractor - that usually clears it up IF I can get that far. Sitting around the house for the rest of the day doing nothing I guess.


Get well soon buddy.


----------



## JustJeff

Hit a deer... maybe two of them, only found one. No scrounge buggy for a while.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> I do get compulsive about cleaning stuff, and try to offer anything I sell as clean as reasonably possible ('_pass through_' items excluded) so that they look the best, and so the buyer can see what they are getting.


It may be more important on cars than saws, but I'm amazed at some automobile listings for sale. Put a little bit of effort in cleaning it and they could ask $1000 more. Probably goes for anything I guess with diminishing returns the lower the value of the product.

This post is not intended to disparage any individual seller. The description bearing similarity to any sellers, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> It may be more important on cars than saws, but I'm amazed at some automobile listings for sale. Put a little bit of effort in cleaning it and they could ask $1000 more. Probably goes for anything I guess with diminishing returns the lower the value of the product.
> 
> This post is not intended to disparage any individual seller. The description bearing similarity to any sellers, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


In MN we will frequently see "project cars" listed in the dead of winter and half of the car is covered in snow. Someone had a VW beetle for sale and all you could see was the windshield and part of the drivers fender.

Or you get the pics of a car taken in the dark and you cannot even discern what color it is.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Hit a deer... maybe two of them, only found one. No scrounge buggy for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Damn things. Sorry about the damage.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> No pressure washer lol.
> I bought a 346 one time that had a leak on the bottom between the cases, pretty sure the gasket was blown inside by a pressure washer . The great thing is the seller is a great guy and once I realized what was up he agreed to have it fixed as he couldn't do it at the time.


Really? I have a hard time seeing a pressure washer do that, guess it’s possible with a really old saw and loose bolts. I used to take my saws to the car wash once in while and know of several other guys that did, never heard of or had a problem. Always ran them for a bit afterwards to dry things out. I’m sure some pressure washers are quite a bit stronger than car wash ones too.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> In MN we will frequently see "project cars" listed in the dead of winter and half of the car is covered in snow. Someone had a VW beetle for sale and all you could see was the windshield and part of the drivers fender.
> 
> Or you get the pics of a car taken in the dark and you cannot even discern what color it is.


Yep - saw a Jeep Wrangler list for $5800 with a couple of terrible pictures. Gone in a day (it was a great deal.) 5 days later same jeep listed for $8500 - cleaned up and some good photos. Gone in a couple days.


----------



## Haywire

Got some nice USA made T-handle wrenches for Christmas. Also got the kiddos RC buggy built up and running


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Got some nice USA made T-handle wrenches for Christmas. Also got the kiddos RC buggy built up and running
> 
> View attachment 880456
> View attachment 880457


What brand are they looks good


----------



## MFV

My neighbor finally talked me into cutting out some hackberries that I wouldn’t touch over the summer because of the poison ivy. I covered up wore glasses and it is not as bad in the winter but I got some in my eye now it’s swelled up and I am waiting for the meds to kick in


----------



## Haywire

MFV said:


> What brand are they looks good


Bondhus out of Monticello, Minnesota


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Bondhus out of Monticello, Minnesota


We use a lot of Klein stuff at work that is pretty good other than that whoa German but pretty good. I haven’t tried that brand I will have to look into it


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Bondhus out of Monticello, Minnesota





MFV said:


> We use a lot of Klein stuff at work that is pretty good other than that whoa German but pretty good. I haven’t tried that brand I will have to look into it


They make good stuff, including the ball-end hex wrenches, which are life-savers in some situations.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve had Bondhus ball drivers since the early nineties. Good stuff.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> Hit a deer... maybe two of them, only found one. No scrounge buggy for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



A real bummer. I did that with my car several years ago. Body shop worked with me to keep the damage from a total. Yours looks worse than mine - it only got the left from fender and the dust sheilds. Blue book on car was only a few thousand.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Got some nice USA made T-handle wrenches for Christmas. Also got the kiddos RC buggy built up and running
> 
> View attachment 880456
> View attachment 880457


He haulin wood with the RC buggy? : )


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> He haulin wood with the RC buggy? : )


He was talking about skiddin' a turn of sticks with it!


----------



## panolo

turnkey4099 said:


> Jan 5. Saw doc yesterday. Legs swollen drastically. I've been wearing compression socks that don't seem to do anything, legs still swollen when I take them off nights.; He uped my Lasix (pee pill) doseage to 20mg 2x day.
> Appointment for lube/'oil on car this morning 9am. Clear sky, slight breeze looked like more split/pile when back...Nope, legs so painful I couldn't bear to walk to the tractor - that usually clears it up IF I can get that far. Sitting around the house for the rest of the day doing nothing I guess.


Hopefully he lasix will kick in and help. Feel better soon!


----------



## panolo

Haywire said:


> Bondhus out of Monticello, Minnesota


One of my cousins probably made them. Good luck! LOL! JK they take a ton of pride in their product.


----------



## JustJeff

Insurance company gave me a 2020 f150 supercrew with the 3.5. I've never been in one of the newer aluminum trucks and wow, I can really feel the weight difference. ( This one is a short bed, no step bars or tonneau like my steel long box has ) so probably 1000lbs lighter. Anyway, I drove it like a rental, lol, and it sure pulls hard. It's going to be tough to give it back!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

JustJeff said:


> Insurance company gave me a 2020 f150 supercrew with the 3.5. I've never been in one of the newer aluminum trucks and wow, I can really feel the weight difference. ( This one is a short bed, no step bars or tonneau like my steel long box has ) so probably 1000lbs lighter. Anyway, I drove it like a rental, lol, and it sure pulls hard. It's going to be tough to give it back!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


They’re quick! I test drove one years ago that was a turd though, it had 3.15 gears. The new 10 speed trans really changed the rear gears up, my buddy has a 2020 with the 3.5 eco and 3.55 rear. That sucker flys for a truck!


----------



## svk

What a day. In many senses. 

Left the house shortly after 8 and have at least an hour of work yet to do. At lunch I plowed for my friend at his cabin, he had not been plowed out all year. The snow has really settled in the woods, there is maybe 14" and it is the consistency of sugar so it pushes really easily. I have been stuck a few times over the years attempting to plow people out and was happy this one went easy.

I felt bad plowing over it, but there were marks in the snow where a bird of prey grabbed something, the struggle, and the marks from either wing tips or the prey dragging through the snow as it took off.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yep, nice to be able to help others out, and anything to take out a few steps.
> Bringing dead standing wood in right after cutting is nice too, no stacking and waiting. I brought a full wheelbarrow load, and a large armload of dead standing this week, a little work/space saved goes a long way. So far out of the 11 rows of wood for this yr in the woodshed I've used 3, may have a little left over as we stated burning consistently early this yr. Yep @H-Ranch 3/11ths lol.



Have yet to use 1 row of the 12 I have in the wood shed. 

Mild winter thus far here in NW Ohio.


----------



## Philbert

Noticed that we are on page *3005* of this thread. Does that mean that we can only discuss small mount STIHL saws on it?

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Have yet to use 1 row of the 12 I have in the wood shed.
> 
> Mild winter thus far here in NW Ohio.


I'm 2 rows deep in mine, but the first row was entirely poplar for shoulder season, and the wife went part time, so I'm not too surprised at where I'm at. She like a rather warm house....


----------



## sean donato

Literally just got some good news! My mate just text me and said I was good to continue getting wood from his place! Said he was back in the woods with his truck and didnt get stuck, so I'll have no problems with my truck. Toss the 562xp in the truck in the morning, and stop off after work and grab a load.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Does that mean that we can only discuss small mount STIHL saws on it?



Wut?


----------



## Logger nate

Drone vid my brother took of our last firewood scrounging of the season 
Ready to go again, having withdrawals already, lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Drone vid my brother took of our last firewood scrounging of the season
> Ready to go again, having withdrawals already, lol.




Our local National Forests shut down firewood cutting the months of December, January, February, and March. How is yours?


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Drone vid my brother took of our last firewood scrounging of the season
> Ready to go again, having withdrawals already, lol.



Very cool Nate. I have a cheap drone my BIL gave me a few years ago I've never used. May have to get it out and try it. If that stuff you were loading in the the beginning of the vid was that size oak you would be steppin on your nutz.


----------



## svk

For those who didn’t get Philbert’s humor, the small mount Stihl bar part numbers start with #3005. 

Guess we missed large mount on page 3003.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Our local National Forests shut down firewood cutting the months of December, January, February, and March. How is yours?


Ours too, that was November 30, just remembering the good days, lol.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Very cool Nate. I have a cheap drone my BIL gave me a few years ago I've never used. May have to get it out and try it. If that stuff you were loading in the the beginning of the vid was that size oak you would be steppin on your nutz.


Yeah I was with this stuff, it would take me forever to load oak, I’d have to split it all first, glad we don’t have oak, lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Drone vid my brother took of our last firewood scrounging of the season



Are those beetle killed trees?


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are those beetle killed trees?


Fire


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Ours too, that was November 30, just remembering the good days, lol.



Because I have property within the National Forest I’ve hauled wood during the off season. It was wood I took to people affected by the fire, so I didn’t go out onto main roads with it. I imagine they’d be much more likely to pull me over in that situation, they really don’t seem to be thinking of wood coming from private land. But for the most part conditions are not suitable for cutting/hauling wood in those months, same reason the F.S. shuts it down.


----------



## muddstopper

Weather man is saying 4 to 8 inches of snow tonite. Wife makes me fill the kero can and fill the truck with gas. Got a full tank on the generator and 10gal of gas extra. Got 2 30lb propane bottles full for the propane heater, and even have a little rick of fire wood. My generator will pull the heat pump and the lights, but not much else. I know you northern folks dont frett a little 4-8 inch dusting of the white stuff, but down here that much snow is called a blizzard. Probably take us a week to dig out. Got to go to the store and get the milk and bread.


----------



## turnkey4099

muad said:


> Have yet to use 1 row of the 12 I have in the wood shed.
> 
> Mild winter thus far here in NW Ohio.



Samehere. No snow to speak of andd what there was dissppeared in a few days. I just started the second cord of my winters supply, normally I'd be about done with 2 cord by now. Temps been so mild I have had to relight the fire 9 times in the past week. Get involved in TV, a book, or something and forget to feed it until the temp gets a bit cool.


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Logger nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was with this stuff, it would take me forever to load oak, I’d have to split it all first, glad we don’t have oak, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was with this stuff, it would take me forever to load oak, I’d have to split it all first, glad we don’t have oak, lol
Click to expand...


Sorry for the hash up of the quotes. Dunno what happened and can't delete. Anyhow:

About 3 years ago I lucked into a big oak in a farmers field. They are not nativehere and that one was probably planted by the first settler. I go 3 1/2 cord out of nothing but the top. Base log was 4 1/2' butt and 20' long down to around 36" diameter. It was so heavy that I was glad to leave the base log. Worked up the top, split/piled, dried 2 years. So heavy that black locust almost felt light. I finally sold all 3 cord for $260. Probably should have been aroung $300 but no one around here has any idea of oak. I was glad to get rid of it as it was just too heavy to conveniently feed the fire.


----------



## panolo

Did somebody say oak? LOL! Worked up a few logs today. This one is about 25". Think the one on the left was 28". Pretty medium sized for what we get around here. Get a bunch of bur oak in the 36"-46" range.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> In MN we will frequently see "project cars" listed in the dead of winter and half of the car is covered in snow. Someone had a VW beetle for sale and all you could see was the windshield and part of the drivers fender.
> 
> Or you get the pics of a car taken in the dark and you cannot even discern what color it is.


Here's one for you.
No, it's not mine.
@muad I think this was in Cleveland .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Really? I have a hard time seeing a pressure washer do that, guess it’s possible with a really old saw and loose bolts. I used to take my saws to the car wash once in while and know of several other guys that did, never heard of or had a problem. Always ran them for a bit afterwards to dry things out. I’m sure some pressure washers are quite a bit stronger than car wash ones too.


You making jokes about huskys again .
Wait, I thought you didn't clean your saws .
I know my pressure washer will tear some stuff up.



Logger nate said:


> Drone vid my brother took of our last firewood scrounging of the season
> Ready to go again, having withdrawals already, lol.



Awesome.


----------



## MFV

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorry for the hash up of the quotes. Dunno what happened and can't delete. Anyhow:
> 
> About 3 years ago I lucked into a big oak in a farmers field. They are not nativehere and that one was probably planted by the first settler. I go 3 1/2 cord out of nothing but the top. Base log was 4 1/2' butt and 20' long down to around 36" diameter. It was so heavy that I was glad to leave the base log. Worked up the top, split/piled, dried 2 years. So heavy that black locust almost felt light. I finally sold all 3 cord for $260. Probably should have been aroung $300 but no one around here has any idea of oak. I was glad to get rid of it as it was just too heavy to conveniently feed the fire.


I get a lot of oak down here and according to the weight charts live oak 20” in diameter is 166lbs a foot. I stopped and looked at one the other day 48” in diameter this lady was telling me how they were going to move it I laughed guess she didn’t know that’s like 450 lb a foot


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Weather man is saying 4 to 8 inches of snow tonite. Wife makes me fill the kero can and fill the truck with gas. Got a full tank on the generator and 10gal of gas extra. Got 2 30lb propane bottles full for the propane heater, and even have a little rick of fire wood. My generator will pull the heat pump and the lights, but not much else. I know you northern folks dont frett a little 4-8 inch dusting of the white stuff, but down here that much snow is called a blizzard. Probably take us a week to dig out. Got to go to the store and get the milk and bread.


I feel your pain, spent almost 350 on; propane, diesel for the tractors and filed 5 gallon tanks, gas for the truck, and ethanol free for the saws.
Then I spent a bunch at secretary of state, and my wife spent a boat load on groceries , hope we get that 600 soon .
4-8 of fluff is great here in our michigan mountains, in real mountains or when it's sloppy, not good.
I lived in Nashville(TN), they got 2" and it was great to me in my 78 cutlas. I saw a lot of accidents before they had a state of emergency .
Be safe, but kick a few donuts for me .
Ever seen this video, things get bad quick when you have steeps, ice and people who probably shouldn't be out


----------



## Haywire

Hey Chipper, was that you sitting in Pelosi's chair yesterday? Haha


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> know my pressure washer will tear some stuff up.



I used to have a ‘turbo nozzle’ that would cut holes through plywood!

Some of this depends on how much power, how close, and common sense. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I used to have a ‘turbo nozzle’ that would cut holes through plywood!
> 
> Some of this depends on how much power, how close, and common sense.
> 
> Philbert


The rotary nozzle I had burned up pretty quick, little too much power at 4000psi and 4 gallons a min, the neighbor has a 4000/8 .
I have to be careful with mine, it's will strip most decals right off if you're close enough to clean well. Usually when they come off I can put them right back on because it lifts the whole sticker/decal. It likes to eat wood too. I just did the 20' aluminum trailer since I'm wanting to sell it, and I tore up a couple spots, but it was real clean when I was done lol.


----------



## svk

I just bought a 3000 psi/3.2 gallon. Good enough for my limited use.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I just bought a 3000 psi/3.2 gallon. Good enough for my limited use.


It's nice having something rather than feeding the machine a handful quarters.
I just sold my last one and upgraded to another with a newer 13hp Honda , my old one was an earlier 11hp, but it had a brand new pump on it that was a little smaller in dimensions than this one. The bummer is the one I have will need seals(maybe a piston kit too) even though it does great right now it leaks a good bit.


----------



## muddstopper

Did something today I didnt think I would ever do. I talked a buddy out of building a wood splitter. I let him use mine a month or so ago and he decided he wanted to build one like mine. He was looking for advice on how big, what kind of metal, hydraulic questions, etc. I told him to come over to my house and lets see what I have he could use. I have a 5inch cyl, a ton of different size new hoses, some metal to make wedges out of I offered to give him. We discussed what he wanted to do and I asked him what parts did he have available and how much money he had to spend. Well he had saved about $800 and his plans was to buy a new hbeam and pump and motor and, and, and!!! I said stop and think about it a little bit, are you planning on selling firewood or just splitting for your own use. Just for personal use, dont have time for a firewood business he said. I asked if he had looked at the TSC splitters, answers yes, but they want $2000 for one. Then I slapped him in the face with a "How much you think all the new parts are going to cost you to build your splitter." I built my splitter out of scrounged parts that where free or almost free. There are things I dont like about my splitter, but I plan on making changes in the future. There are things you wont like about the splitter you build and you will endup making changes in the future as well. Buy the TSC splitter and take the money you save over buying parts and building your own and make the changes you want to it. You can buy a new splitter now, gas it up, and be splitting wood before dark. If you decide to build, you are going to have days of work and time waiting on parts and your wood still wont be split.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Ever seen this video, things get bad quick when you have steeps, ice and people who probably shouldn't be out



Been in a couple of those skateing rings before. Maybe not quite that bad, but bad enough you need clean drawers when you get home.


----------



## sean donato

Ok let's stop talking about mother nature and her bad hair days. 
Got a nice load today, from my mates house. He was even nice enough to come out and help load one chunk. Lol.


Pic is at my place unloading it. Tomorrow, I have enough time to stop and grab another load. Hoping the weather holds out, as hes having a few more trees dropped over the next month. Birch, and (possibly) a decent sized oak. I should be able to winch them on my trailer if he listens to me and get the guys to put the trunks out in his front side yard. 
Side note, I got to play with my isocore maul, wow its dandy. Think I like it better then my Wilton, and I really like my wilton.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I just bought a 3000 psi/3.2 gallon. Good enough for my limited use.


The one I bought was of similar capacity: Northern Tool with a consumer Honda engine. I bought it, along with the Turbo nozzle, to see if I could strip the peeling paint off cedar shakes on my house. Ended up re-siding instead, so I sold it (limited space). I would not mind a good quality electric pressure washer for occasional use in the city.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

MFV said:


> Sorry for the hash up of the quotes. Dunno what happened and can't delete. Anyhow:





turnkey4099 said:


> About 3 years ago I lucked into a big oak in a farmers field. They are not nativehere and that one was probably planted by the first settler. I go 3 1/2 cord out of nothing but the top. Base log was 4 1/2' butt and 20' long down to around 36" diameter. It was so heavy that I was glad to leave the base log. Worked up the top, split/piled, dried 2 years. So heavy that black locust almost felt light. I finally sold all 3 cord for $260. Probably should have been aroung $300 but no one around here has any idea of oak. I was glad to get rid of it as it was just too heavy to conveniently feed the fire.





panolo said:


> Did somebody say oak? LOL! Worked up a few logs today. This one is about 25". Think the one on the left was 28". Pretty medium sized for what we get around here. Get a bunch of bur oak in the 36"-46" range. View attachment 880873


Nice saw! : )


MFV said:


> I get a lot of oak down here and according to the weight charts live oak 20” in diameter is 166lbs a foot. I stopped and looked at one the other day 48” in diameter this lady was telling me how they were going to move it I laughed guess she didn’t know that’s like 450 lb a foot


Dang nasty heavy oak! Lol
Speaking of weight, gave my notice at work, going to work full time for the firewood/ logger guy, feel like a 25” oak round been lifted off me.


----------



## panolo

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw! : )
> 
> Dang nasty heavy oak! Lol
> Speaking of weight, gave my notice at work, going to work full time for the firewood/ logger guy, feel like a 25” oak round been lifted off me.


Congrats! 

Thanks! Been too lazy to put my west coast kit on. Be just like you


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw! : )
> 
> Dang nasty heavy oak! Lol
> Speaking of weight, gave my notice at work, going to work full time for the firewood/ logger guy, feel like a 25” oak round been lifted off me.



*rubs hands together* 

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## svk

This page # is dedicated to the best all around big game cartridge ever made.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> This page # is dedicated to the best all around big game cartridge ever made.


----------



## Doc Hickory

This depends on where you live. Most states have a National Fore


mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


st or 2. I live in Va and got got my permit to harvest dead/down wood. It was $20, and is good for 1 year from date of issue. I think the limit is 8 cords, which is a pretty good volume of wood. I and my wife went yesterday and got about 1/3 of a pickup load. It was more of an exploratory trip than a production effort. There's a lot of stuff available! I got pole wood, it's quick and I can cut it to length when I'm bored...lol. Also, check with local tree services, they may have some for cheap or even free. Craigslist is a source sometimes. That's hit or miss at best. When you get there it may be a bushel basket full, a brush pile, or several pickup loads. Happy scrounging!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, not to mention it was our military cartridge for both WW I and WW II.

I currently have a Ruger Amer Rifle and a Browning Mdl 95 lever that both chambered for the 06.


----------



## svk

I have a modern (well, Belgian made) BAR, a sporterized 03A3, and a M1 Garand. Unfortunately I only have a couple hundred rounds of ‘06 ammo. 

Good thing that I’ve got a lot of ammo for my 308 chambered guns because the 06’s would be out quickly if SHTF and I need to protect all of my non gun owning AS buddies from Minnesota.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Did something today I didnt think I would ever do. I talked a buddy out of building a wood splitter. I let him use mine a month or so ago and he decided he wanted to build one like mine. He was looking for advice on how big, what kind of metal, hydraulic questions, etc. I told him to come over to my house and lets see what I have he could use. I have a 5inch cyl, a ton of different size new hoses, some metal to make wedges out of I offered to give him. We discussed what he wanted to do and I asked him what parts did he have available and how much money he had to spend. Well he had saved about $800 and his plans was to buy a new hbeam and pump and motor and, and, and!!! I said stop and think about it a little bit, are you planning on selling firewood or just splitting for your own use. Just for personal use, dont have time for a firewood business he said. I asked if he had looked at the TSC splitters, answers yes, but they want $2000 for one. Then I slapped him in the face with a "How much you think all the new parts are going to cost you to build your splitter." I built my splitter out of scrounged parts that where free or almost free. There are things I dont like about my splitter, but I plan on making changes in the future. There are things you wont like about the splitter you build and you will endup making changes in the future as well. Buy the TSC splitter and take the money you save over buying parts and building your own and make the changes you want to it. You can buy a new splitter now, gas it up, and be splitting wood before dark. If you decide to build, you are going to have days of work and time waiting on parts and your wood still wont be split.


I've had my TSC 22 ton for at least ten years and I was so happy with it I recommended it to any one looking for a homeowner size splitter. Then last year the seal on the ram started leaking bad. I picked up a brand new Briggs for it at an auction for $25. I was trying to get time to put the seal and new engine on it. But, my shed where I was going to work on it was full, and it kept raining. So, I pushed it out of the way, Then I was out of town for a few days. I had left my trailer with the loader on it in the back yard while I was gone. Got home, hooked up the trailer, with the splitter on the blind side, and pulled off. I saw something red fly up in the air over the side of the trailer. I hooked it with the fender and flipped it over and bent the tongue in half. Went over to TSC, the 30 ton was on sale for $1399 from $1599, with a Kohler Command 9.5 HP. It's twice the machine the 22 is. It has some new features on it too, a nicer log cradle comes on it. The leg does not have a pin on it to fold up. The 22 ton you had to pick the tongue up, pull the pin, fold the leg and get the pin back through the hole. The new 30 ton has a foot pedal you push and a release you pull with your hand and a spring just snaps it up. Much easier. If this one should last the rest of my life. I abused the little 22 ton after a couple years, never covered it, and such. This one I've started off treating it better, I recommend it too.


----------



## Logger nate

panolo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Thanks! Been too lazy to put my west coast kit on. Be just like you


I sure like the wrap handles (and big dawgs) especially the warm ones

Might need to barrow Brett’s pressure washer it’s pretty dirty now and has an appointment for more power. Had a hard time deciding weather to send the 462 or 572 off to get ported but sounds like amount of gains per dollar is more with 572, at least it will have the power to match its weight now.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I have a modern (well, Belgian made) BAR, a sporterized 03A3, and a M1 Garand. Unfortunately I only have a couple hundred rounds of ‘06 ammo.
> 
> Good thing that I’ve got a lot of ammo for my 308 chambered guns because the 06’s would be out quickly if SHTF and I need to protect all of my non gun owning AS buddies from Minnesota.


I would have to agree, I think the 06 is great. Had one in a Winchester feather weight with fiberglass stock. Really liked that rifle, fit good, pointed well, just one of those guns you always grab first if you have a lot of choices (I didn’t) sure wish I’d have kept it.

Few years ago, lol.


----------



## blades

There is always reget selling something down the road, no matter what it is. Sold my 30hp skid steer about 7 years ago, who would have guessed that prices on those used would be 4 x that now. sold 8000 ( and that was what I paid for it many years before) avg price i see now is 30,000 same unit similar hours or more. Was strapped for funds so a few things had to go. About the same time sold my AR15 for what I had into it, ok by me as I have other 223 units. Pricing on those are more volatile , I see they are jumping up again- no brainer as to why. Might be a good time to move the Israeli unit.


----------



## panolo

Logger nate said:


> I sure like the wrap handles (and big dawgs) especially the warm onesView attachment 881000
> 
> Might need to barrow Brett’s pressure washer it’s pretty dirty now and has an appointment for more power. Had a hard time deciding weather to send the 462 or 572 off to get ported but sounds like amount of gains per dollar is more with 572, at least it will have the power to match its weight now.


I know we cut a little different wood but mine was ported by @huskihl and it pulls a 28" full comp through hard woods like a hot knife through butter. Best part is that it's just getting broken in. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Few years ago, lol.


Big welcome to the new kid!


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> I would have to agree, I think the 06 is great. Had one in a Winchester feather weight with fiberglass stock. Really liked that rifle, fit good, pointed well, just one of those guns you always grab first if you have a lot of choices (I didn’t) sure wish I’d have kept it.View attachment 881008
> 
> Few years ago, lol.


Great old school pic! Is that a Yota?


----------



## SS396driver

MFV said:


> I get a lot of oak down here and according to the weight charts live oak 20” in diameter is 166lbs a foot. I stopped and looked at one the other day 48” in diameter this lady was telling me how they were going to move it I laughed guess she didn’t know that’s like 450 lb a foot


This one is going to be milled . 34 + inch diameter and 14 ft long white oak cant lift it with my fel ,not even one end. Going to use my friends excavator to get it into my dump trailer I estimate around 4800 lbs . Cut in may of 2020


----------



## MFV

SS396driver said:


> This one is going to be milled . 34 + inch diameter and 14 ft long white oak cant lift it with my fel ,not even one end. Going to use my friends excavator to get it into my dump trailer I estimate around 4800 lbs . Cut in may of 2020 View attachment 881105
> View attachment 881106


Looks good


----------



## MFV

Not as good as your piece but after I get my shop up and running i plan on turning these into coffee tables


----------



## MustangMike

Oak does make some nice furniture … especially for the Hunting cabin!


----------



## MustangMike

My 22 ton TSC splitter has done over 20 cord for 6 years now. It splits anything wood that gets between it's jaws and is a lot faster than some higher ton splitters I have seen.

No complaints … and less than a grand, you can't go wrong (I think they recently upgraded them to 25 ton).


----------



## SS396driver

MFV said:


> Not as good as your piece but after I get my shop up and running i plan on turning these into coffee tables


Looks good to me I have some shorter pieces for smaller projects


MustangMike said:


> Oak does make some nice furniture … especially for the Hunting cabin!


Cant wait for the wood to dry to start making things . Figure a year and a half at least . Got some that's been drying all summer


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I was hoping to see it in a log cutting a cookie, hard to tell the actual speed noodling.


----------



## MFV

MustangMike said:


> Oak does make some nice furniture … especially for the Hunting cabin!


I am probably put 1 in front of my grandparents furniture I inherited in the fireplace room


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Great old school pic! Is that a Yota?


Yes sir


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Looks good to me I have some shorter pieces for smaller projects
> 
> Cant wait for the wood to dry to start making things . Figure a year and a half at least . Got some that's been drying all summer View attachment 881122


4/4 lumber? You were still going to put in a kiln after air drying?


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Yes sirView attachment 881125


Nice!!


----------



## MFV

SS396driver said:


> This one is going to be milled . 34 + inch diameter and 14 ft long white oak cant lift it with my fel ,not even one end. Going to use my friends excavator to get it into my dump trailer I estimate around 4800 lbs . Cut in may of 2020 View attachment 881105
> View attachment 881106


Yea I just go by the sherill tree weight chart around here it’s a lot of oak and a lot of pecan which is heavy too. I have a few acres but I live right by a major highway right outside of Houston there’s always people cutting down old timber to clear lots for stores and such my kids get scared when we drive by down trees cause they know we will be stopping


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> 4/4 lumber? You were still going to put in a kiln after air drying?


I have 6/4 and 8/4 of Ash Oak and Hickory. Not going kiln dry it just air dry . If I had access to a kiln I would be done


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> I have 6/4 and 8/4 of Ash Oak and Hickory. Not going kiln dry it just air dry . If I had access to a kiln I would be done


@chipper1 - see, now someone is talkin' like me. My 40-40-4 year old uncle is so proud...


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> I have 6/4 and 8/4 of Ash Oak and Hickory. Not going kiln dry it just air dry . If I had access to a kiln I would be done


I was told by air drying, you couldn't get down to the desired 8%(?) MC that lumber should be at before using. Not disputing you, just what I was told.


----------



## sean donato

Stopped by my mates again to grab another load, got about half way done when my phone went off. Wife called and said she got stuck in an emergency surgery. So I had to get the kids. That effectively killed forward progress for this week. I had most the little stuff cleaned up, from this pile any way. Chucked the saw in the truck and lit out to get the kids. Need to take the 390xp with and the cant stick. Got some big oak to tackle. The 562xp does great, but the 390xp kicks its arse in big wood. On the way home I stopped off for gas (460s arw pigs) saw my logging mate. At the gas pump. Had a nice chat, told him to stop by the house. He looked at the so half load in the truck and proceeded to chew on me for such a poor load. Lol. Hes a good ole boy. Really need to find some time this summer to go out and log with him. Dont know how many more years he has to be in the woods, great guy. I've learned a lot from him. Hes getting older and I'm starting to see it in him.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Hey Chipper, was that you sitting in Pelosi's chair yesterday? Haha


No, I wouldn't want to sit on any chair she was on .
Honestly I thought that was @panolo have to seen his avatar .
I'm guessing he's a husky fan though.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Did something today I didnt think I would ever do. I talked a buddy out of building a wood splitter. I let him use mine a month or so ago and he decided he wanted to build one like mine. He was looking for advice on how big, what kind of metal, hydraulic questions, etc. I told him to come over to my house and lets see what I have he could use. I have a 5inch cyl, a ton of different size new hoses, some metal to make wedges out of I offered to give him. We discussed what he wanted to do and I asked him what parts did he have available and how much money he had to spend. Well he had saved about $800 and his plans was to buy a new hbeam and pump and motor and, and, and!!! I said stop and think about it a little bit, are you planning on selling firewood or just splitting for your own use. Just for personal use, dont have time for a firewood business he said. I asked if he had looked at the TSC splitters, answers yes, but they want $2000 for one. Then I slapped him in the face with a "How much you think all the new parts are going to cost you to build your splitter." I built my splitter out of scrounged parts that where free or almost free. There are things I dont like about my splitter, but I plan on making changes in the future. There are things you wont like about the splitter you build and you will endup making changes in the future as well. Buy the TSC splitter and take the money you save over buying parts and building your own and make the changes you want to it. You can buy a new splitter now, gas it up, and be splitting wood before dark. If you decide to build, you are going to have days of work and time waiting on parts and your wood still wont be split.


I'd advise similar, but I would suggest buying a real nice used one that has more American built parts on it .


muddstopper said:


> Been in a couple of those skateing rings before. Maybe not quite that bad, but bad enough you need clean drawers when you get home.


I saw a large pileup on Christmas Eve in 93, the good thing was that there were no semi's on the rd or it would have been tragic.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of weight, gave my notice at work, going to work full time for the firewood/ logger guy, feel like a 25” oak round been lifted off me.


So you shouldn't have any problem carrying the 572 then.


farmer steve said:


> I sure like the wrap handles (and big dawgs) especially the warm onesView attachment 881000





Logger nate said:


> Might need to barrow Brett’s pressure washer it’s pretty dirty now and has an appointment for more power. Had a hard time deciding weather to send the 462 or 572 off to get ported but sounds like amount of gains per dollar is more with 572, at least it will have the power to match its weight now.


Swing by, you can use it anytime .
Is that one of those $30 wrap kits .


Logger nate said:


>



They both look good, but it seems the 462 is a little faster.
Too bad the stihl doesn't feel as good in hand to me, it's a sweet saw. That being said I have no problem dealing with the handling as I am not doing much limbing with mine. Which saw do you prefer better for limbing, you do waaaaay more than I do.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> @chipper1 - see, now someone is talkin' like me. My 40-40-4 year old uncle is so proud...


That's funnier than a 3 legged dog named lucky .


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> This page # is dedicated to the best all around big game cartridge ever made.


I kinda feel like Farmer Steve, what did I miss?
I also dont think there is just one best all around cartridge. May be why I own several different calibers of firearms. I like my 44 carbine for bear hunting and it will dang sure drop a deer, altho I have never shot it at a deer.. Maybe not the best choice for grizzly or elk or anything at long ranges. My 30-06 will kill pretty much everything and has dropped its share of deer, but I have never shot it at a bear. My 270 will also kill anything in N America and I have the 7mm mag for those really long range shots with plenty of stopping power. The 06 became popular because of its military use and effectiveness in the woods, but more deer have probably been killed with the good old 3030 as any cartridge out there. Of course it has been said more deer have been shot and never recovered with the 3030 as well. For caliber, I will give the nod to the 30cal bullets, be it 30-06, 3030, 308 or 300 winmag and others in between. My plans for a deer gun for next season is going to be a 8X57 sporterized mauser I have owned for probably 30 years. I have never hunted with the rifle and havent shot a box of shells thru since I have owned it. I recently bought the reloading tools and a bunch of different powders and bullets. If I can get it to shoot like I want it too, I'll take it with me to the coast next year for deer hunting.

Duh, I just realized the page number was 3006.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> So you shouldn't have any problem carrying the 572 then.
> 
> 
> 
> Swing by, you can use it anytime .
> Is that one of those $30 wrap kits .
> 
> They both look good, but it seems the 462 is a little faster.
> Too bad the stihl doesn't feel as good in hand to me, it's a sweet saw. That being said I have no problem dealing with the handling as I am not doing much limbing with mine. Which saw do you prefer better for limbing, you do waaaaay more than I do.


$140 wrap kit : /
I prefer the 462 for limbing, unless the limbs are over 24” diameter, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> $140 wrap kit : /
> I prefer the 462 for limbing, unless the limbs are over 24” diameter, lol.


I knew that wasn't cheap, but dang.
24" limbs .
The good thing is stihl has added a good amount of angle to the top handle so it makes them more husky like, which is more better.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, my Win 70 Featherweight has the real wood stock, but was chambered in 270. It is a real pretty and light gun, and my brother now owns it.

My Ruger American Rifle has a similar weight and feel, and (being a lever guy) I prefer the tang safety. The clip in the RAR is a little bit cheesy (I modded it a bit), but the 3 lug bolt is very slick and the gun is more accurate than my Mdl 70 was. IMO, they are a great gun for the money.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Oak does make some nice furniture … especially for the Hunting cabin!


I love Oak, and unfortunately the younger generation would rather buy a table at Ikea and paint it black and white. I have a big Oak mantle that came out of my wife's great Aunts house, and an Oak kitchen table she gave me also. I hope I didn't post these pics already, I'm not going back to see. This Oak Office chair comes with a story, so I'll start 6 weeks ago and work back ward. I get home and my wife meets me at the door and says, "Will you refinish your Oak chair in your shop for Simons Christmas present?" I calmly replied, "NO,@@%$&@$, are you nuts, NO, &%$#((&^, NO, '"THATS MY CHAIR, NO!" Then she said she asked our SIL what he wanted for Christmas, and he said an office chair for his desk at work. He's a professor at the U of MD, school of Medicine. She asked if he wanted chrome, leather, what color? He said, would like an old bankers chair. Go back 40 years, I remember the day I got the chair. I was in my Dad's 78 F600 dump truck, taking a load of rotted logs and stuff to the landfill. This great big giant guy at the gate was sitting in it. The springs were broken because when he stood up it just flopped back and forth. He pointed where he wanted me to go, and went back to sit down. I called over to him, "Hey man, what are you going to do with that chair?" He smiled, picked the chair up, and said, Give it to you!", and tossed it up on the truck. I found some springs at the hardware store, but they were an inch too short, and just held the chair up right. if you sat on it, it would still flop backwards. Fast forward 40 years, and I started thinking. If i give it to Simon, it will become a family heirloom, so I started working on it. First thing I went on line and found, "myoldchair" and they had the proper springs for it. Then to strip it. I was taking off several layers of old dark red stain. On the back of the chair there was a round brass tag that said, "The B L Marbles Chair Co. Bedford Ohio. Took the seat off the base and all of the hardware was filthy, but in excellent shape. I cleaned it then painted it black with the "Hammered" finish paint. Put 5 coats of Spar Urethane on it. found new casters for it. Christmas eve I still hadn't found a box that it would fit in, then I saw one that if I taped the bottom, wrapped it, then flipped it over, and slid it on top it just looked like a big present. We waited for the last present and told him to go open it, but guess what it was, first. He likes good beer so I said it was a kegarator. he went over and tilted it to see how heavy it was, and realized the box was just setting over the present. He pulled it off and gasped. he sat in, rocked, swiveled, raised and lowered. He did not get out of it for a solid half hour. I did the right thing. If I hadn't given it to him, when I croak, it probably would have gone back to the land fill. Not the same one, it's a golf course now. Form what I could find out it's between 60-100 years old.


----------



## rarefish383

Mantle, with a little piece of the Oak kitchen table at the bottom of the pic.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I was told by air drying, you couldn't get down to the desired 8%(?) MC that lumber should be at before using. Not disputing you, just what I was told.


I air dry in my barn when the wood gets to 14-15 %mc it comes into my house where it drops to the desired mc. Specially if I have the wood stove going


----------



## rarefish383

I just noticed something in the pic of the mantle. If you look at the top, there is a Lionel Pump car with no pumper guys on it. Then come down a little and you can see the old hay hook hanging there. Behind it are two big eye sockets. That's a sea turtle skull I found at the beech when I was a kid. Then, farther down, on the left side is a raccoon skull, with the blue pumper guy in it's mouth. One of my kids think they have a sense of humor!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I love Oak, and unfortunately the younger generation would rather buy a table at Ikea and paint it black and white. I have a big Oak mantle that came out of my wife's great Aunts house, and an Oak kitchen table she gave me also. I hope I didn't post these pics already, I'm not going back to see. This Oak Office chair comes with a story, so I'll start 6 weeks ago and work back ward. I get home and my wife meets me at the door and says, "Will you refinish your Oak chair in your shop for Simons Christmas present?" I calmly replied, "NO,@@%$&@$, are you nuts, NO, &%$#((&^, NO, '"THATS MY CHAIR, NO!" Then she said she asked our SIL what he wanted for Christmas, and he said an office chair for his desk at work. He's a professor at the U of MD, school of Medicine. She asked if he wanted chrome, leather, what color? He said, would like an old bankers chair. Go back 40 years, I remember the day I got the chair. I was in my Dad's 78 F600 dump truck, taking a load of rotted logs and stuff to the landfill. This great big giant guy at the gate was sitting in it. The springs were broken because when he stood up it just flopped back and forth. He pointed where he wanted me to go, and went back to sit down. I called over to him, "Hey man, what are you going to do with that chair?" He smiled, picked the chair up, and said, Give it to you!", and tossed it up on the truck. I found some springs at the hardware store, but they were an inch too short, and just held the chair up right. if you sat on it, it would still flop backwards. Fast forward 40 years, and I started thinking. If i give it to Simon, it will become a family heirloom, so I started working on it. First thing I went on line and found, "myoldchair" and they had the proper springs for it. Then to strip it. I was taking off several layers of old dark red stain. On the back of the chair there was a round brass tag that said, "The B L Marbles Chair Co. Bedford Ohio. Took the seat off the base and all of the hardware was filthy, but in excellent shape. I cleaned it then painted it black with the "Hammered" finish paint. Put 5 coats of Spar Urethane on it. found new casters for it. Christmas eve I still hadn't found a box that it would fit in, then I saw one that if I taped the bottom, wrapped it, then flipped it over, and slid it on top it just looked like a big present. We waited for the last present and told him to go open it, but guess what it was, first. He likes good beer so I said it was a kegarator. he went over and tilted it to see how heavy it was, and realized the box was just setting over the present. He pulled it off and gasped. he sat in, rocked, swiveled, raised and lowered. He did not get out of it for a solid half hour. I did the right thing. If I hadn't given it to him, when I croak, it probably would have gone back to the land fill. Not the same one, it's a golf course now. Form what I could find out it's between 60-100 years old.


I have a chair that looks just like that but with stationary legs.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> I air dry in my barn when the wood gets to 14-15 %mc it comes into my house where it drops to the desired mc. Specially if I have the wood stove going


It's too humid in MD to go down to 8%, I stop at 12%. This fold down table is in my hunting cabin. I milled it from a big wind blown White Pine. I let it dry in the tralier in WV for 4-5 years. A friend is a custom cabinet maker with a 48" planer and 48" double belt sander. he ran two boards through them, then cut a straight edge on both. I joined them with wood glue, no biscuits, and it's been stable for 6-7 years.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, my Win 70 Featherweight has the real wood stock, but was chambered in 270. It is a real pretty and light gun, and my brother now owns it.
> 
> My Ruger American Rifle has a similar weight and feel, and (being a lever guy) I prefer the tang safety. The clip in the RAR is a little bit cheesy (I modded it a bit), but the 3 lug bolt is very slick and the gun is more accurate than my Mdl 70 was. IMO, they are a great gun for the money.


Thanks, that’s good to know, been looking at ruger American for awhile, nice to know they have a similar feel. They sound like a great rifle especially for the price.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. For those who don’t follow the off topic forum, there is a post over there letting folks know that Alleyyooper passed away on Christmas Eve. He had been suffering from cancer for several months.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Nate, my Win 70 Featherweight has the real wood stock, but was chambered in 270. It is a real pretty and light gun, and my brother now owns it.
> 
> My Ruger American Rifle has a similar weight and feel, and (being a lever guy) I prefer the tang safety. The clip in the RAR is a little bit cheesy (I modded it a bit), but the 3 lug bolt is very slick and the gun is more accurate than my Mdl 70 was. IMO, they are a great gun for the money.


I’ll tell you what. 

Im a Remington guy but I’m thoroughly impressed with the model 70 action. Of the standard rifles it’s so much smoother than the other makers. I’ll definitely look for more model 70’s as I add rifles to my collection.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hey guys. For those who don’t follow the off topic forum, there is a post over there letting folks know that Alleyyooper passed away on Christmas Eve. He had been suffering from cancer for several months.


Thanks Steve. My Savage Gun Club had a big event not far from him last year and I was trying to arrange seeing him in person, but it got cancelled because of Covid. Another good guy I'll miss.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I’ll tell you what.
> 
> Im a Remington guy but I’m thoroughly impressed with the model 70 action. Of the standard rifles it’s so much smoother than the other makers. I’ll definitely look for more model 70’s as I add rifles to my collection.


I gave my SIL a model 64 in 30-06 for a wedding present. From what I understand it's a variant of the model 70. I bought it from a friend that said it kicked too hard. He was shooting the Hornady Light Magnums in it, when he got it years ago. They claimed 300 Win Mag velocities out of an 06. Shooting standard ammo it's not bad to shoot.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Hey guys. For those who don’t follow the off topic forum, there is a post over there letting folks know that Alleyyooper passed away on Christmas Eve. He had been suffering from cancer for several months.


Man that's terrible news . Thoughts out for his family


----------



## rarefish383

Any one gonna try the new Savage Impulse with the straight pull? You can take the bolt out and switch it to left hand. Looks interesting? Much too new for me.


----------



## Haywire

Spruce scrounge today.


----------



## hamish

Big Sky Day


----------



## LondonNeil

As someone that has never felled a tree, as all I do is buck wood scrounged from tree services, I look at stuff like @Haywire 's blow down and think, 'where the f do you start?!'. At the top and work towards the root ball being ready for the shortened trunk to stand up, then fell the trunk as normal would probably be my approach, but that doesn't look like what you've done?


----------



## Haywire

LondonNeil said:


> As someone that has never felled a tree, as all I do is buck wood scrounged from tree services, I look at stuff like @Haywire 's blow down and think, 'where the f do you start?!'. At the top and work towards the root ball being ready for the shortened trunk to stand up, then fell the trunk as normal would probably be my approach, but that doesn't look like what you've done?


I cut up about halfway on the underside and in a few inches on each side. Then stand back and cut down from the top. Tree dropped straight down. It had wedged itself between other trees on both sides so I wasn't to worried about it swinging one way or another. Usually the root base will sit back down but the ground is pretty frozen so it only moved back a bit. When the ground thaws I'd expect it to go the rest of the way back down into that little stream.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Spruce scrounge today.


I like the measuring stick!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> As someone that has never felled a tree, as all I do is buck wood scrounged from tree services, I look at stuff like @Haywire 's blow down and think, 'where the f do you start?!'. At the top and work towards the root ball being ready for the shortened trunk to stand up, then fell the trunk as normal would probably be my approach, but that doesn't look like what you've done?


It takes a bit of experience to be able to "read" a blowdown. I have cut many that were pushed over with excavators. There can be a fair bit of tension. I have learned this the hard way through pinched bars and watching my running saw go for a ride as the stump and trunk stands back up!
I also like to start at the base and make a relief cut from the bottom then come from the top and use a wedge to avoid a pinch if the tree is big enough to allow.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> I cut up about halfway on the underside and in a few inches on each side. Then stand back and cut down from the top. Tree dropped straight down. It had wedged itself between other trees on both sides so I wasn't to worried about it swinging one way or another. Usually the root base will sit back down but the ground is pretty frozen so it only moved back a bit. When the ground thaws I'd expect it to go the rest of the way back down into that little stream.
> Hope that makes sense.View attachment 881266
> View attachment 881267
> View attachment 881268


Nice job! Looks good.


----------



## abbott295

Sad news about alleyooper.. 

Thanks to Haywire and JustJeff for their techniques on cutting blowdowns>

Joe, I love that chair and the story. Good work.


----------



## chipper1

Hey @MustangMike , I was thinking of you yesterday.
Needed a bar to run on a dolmar 7910, it had an adapter plate on it to run a stihl bar so I went to the "stihl bar section" and saw a nice one with a newer chain in a sheath. Pulled it out and to my surprise it was a 24" E bar. I'm pretty sure I told you I had never seen one before, I guess I was wrong since I own one .
This wood was pretty nasty, the center had a bunch of dirt in it, I didn't realize until I brought it in the house and thawed the cookies out. So I'll need to touch that chain up again . I may hit the one that was getting real low that I was running on the 365 special again too, but I may toss it if it takes too much time as it's on it's last leg.
Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## farmer steve

Sunday morning ash scrounge from my one customer. 1 tree. Not real big he said. Going back for the limb wood in the morning. Used his FEL and he stacked it front to back.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ran the last round of the seasons harvest through the splitter and sstacked. You might know that it had to be the most knotyk cross grained round I had done in three days. Basically just splintered it and added to the uglies. Raked up the area and added to the fire pile, parked and tarped the splitter.

Next job is to haul a big rick, around 1.5 - 2 cord, from where it is to anohter area. Need to move it to get at around 8 or more cord of Black locust rounds. I cut that pile around 2001. If the weather keeps cooperating I will split/pile that 'somewhere'. I don't have any open space around the fence anymore and piling away from the fence complicates teh mowing.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Hey @MustangMike , I was thinking of you yesterday.
> Needed a bar to run on a dolmar 7910, it had an adapter plate on it to run a stihl bar so I went to the "stihl bar section" and saw a nice one with a newer chain in a sheath. Pulled it out and to my surprise it was a 24" E bar. I'm pretty sure I told you I had never seen one before, I guess I was wrong since I own one [emoji23].
> This wood was pretty nasty, the center had a bunch of dirt in it, I didn't realize until I brought it in the house and thawed the cookies out. So I'll need to touch that chain up again . I may hit the one that was getting real low that I was running on the 365 special again too, but I may toss it if it takes too much time as it's on it's last leg.
> Hope you're all having a great weekend.


Might be a collector item, lol. I could be wrong but I don't think they make the e in bigger than a 20 anymore. Assuming it's the standard e with no replaceable tip.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> Yes sirView attachment 881125


I had a red one like that . 1985 sold it in 94 to buy a 87 2500 Suburban .


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> @chipper1 - see, now someone is talkin' like me. My 40-40-4 year old uncle is so proud...


Always refer to wood in quarters. I Never say 1inch and half or 2 inch slabs


----------



## SS396driver

Put brakes on my winter car and put a starter in my 72. Got tired of crappy rebuilds bought a new high torque mini starter . The one that crapped out wasnt even dirty yet . 2nd in 6 months I checked the flexplate and it's up to specs for runout and no chipped teeth either

The new one needed no shims at all .


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Put brakes on my winter car and put a starter in my 72. Got tired of crappy rebuilds bought a new high torque mini starter . The one that crapped out wasnt even dirty yet . 2nd in 6 months I checked the flexplate and it's up to specs for runout and no chipped teeth either
> 
> The new one needed no shims at all .
> View attachment 881430
> View attachment 881431


I burned out a reman on the first day one time lol. They did warranty it.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I burned out a reman on the first day one time lol. They did warranty it.


This is one of those "lifetime" warranty items the first one lasted about 4 months this one about a month . So what's so good about a lifetime warranty if your replacing it every 4 or so months. I returned it and got my money back .


----------



## MustangMike

I like the 24" E bar ... low cost, light and good balance (no heavy tip), and a yellow (wider) tip than the 20" "Green" E bars!

They don't make them any more, but some are still in inventory.


----------



## svk

Well I learned to read fine print tonight.

Some “Sharkbite” style fittings work on any pipe and others are PEX only. Guess who attempted to join copper tubes with a non-removable, PEX only fitting. Grr. Had to wreck the damn thing to get it off the pipe after I pumped a few gallons onto the floor.


----------



## svk

Did a little fabricating tonight: Bought a heavy duty hinge and a 3/4” bit so I could attach the snowmobile sleigh to the receiver hitch on the new wheeler. Trimmed off the hinge with the cut off wheel, opened up the middle hole to 3/8 and rounded off the corners with the grinding wheel.

The first Dewalt bit I bought from the hardware store was $37.99....youch. I went to Menards and got one for $17.99 and returned the unopened Dewalt.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Well I learned to read fine print tonight.
> 
> Some “Sharkbite” style fittings work on any pipe and others are PEX only. Guess who attempted to join copper tubes with a non-removable, PEX only fitting. Grr. Had to wreck the damn thing to get it off the pipe after I pumped a few gallons onto the floor.


You used an EvoPex fitting? Those are hard to find in most places.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well I learned to read fine print tonight.
> 
> Some “Sharkbite” style fittings work on any pipe and others are PEX only. Guess who attempted to join copper tubes with a non-removable, PEX only fitting. Grr. Had to wreck the damn thing to get it off the pipe after I pumped a few gallons onto the floor.


Thought you would have all (seasoned) cast iron pipe!

Philbert


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> You used an EvoPex fitting? Those are hard to find in most places.


Yes it was. Never seen one before. I had my wife grab it when she was in town and to her credit, she got exactly what I asked for. I was in a hurry to slap it together when she got home and didn’t see the fine print.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Ran the last round of the seasons harvest through the splitter and sstacked. You might know that it had to be the most knotyk cross grained round I had done in three days. Basically just splintered it and added to the uglies. Raked up the area and added to the fire pile, parked and tarped the splitter.
> 
> Next job is to haul a big rick, around 1.5 - 2 cord, from where it is to anohter area. Need to move it to get at around 8 or more cord of Black locust rounds. I cut that pile around 2001. If the weather keeps cooperating I will split/pile that 'somewhere'. I don't have any open space around the fence anymore and piling away from the fence complicates teh mowing.


Nice thing about the black locust is it will last a long time .
Glad you're feeling well enough to do all that .


----------



## svk

Please hold the corny jokes about cooking cat, but I’m excited to fire up my new smoker.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Might be a collector item, lol. I could be wrong but I don't think they make the e in bigger than a 20 anymore. Assuming it's the standard e with no replaceable tip.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I guess I better stop using it then, it's in very good condition. I have a brand new 24"(25" in "stihl speak" lol) down in the basement too. 



MustangMike said:


> I like the 24" E bar ... low cost, light and good balance (no heavy tip), and a yellow (wider) tip than the 20" "Green" E bars!
> 
> They don't make them any more, but some are still in inventory.


They are great for all that, as long as you know how to use them without blowing the tips open. I blew up an Oregon replaceable tip bar a while ago making a bore cut . I wonder what the tip shop is like on the e bar, I made a bore cut with it in that same piece of elm right after sharpening the chain and hitting the rakers with the husky progressive style raker guide. Usually the RS chains are a bit grabby when I do them like that, it was smooth as could be, especially for how hard that wood is.
The good thing is I have it in my inventory .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Always refer to wood in quarters. I Never say 1inch and half or 2 inch slabs


When I bought stuff by the quarter it was pretty expensive .


SS396driver said:


> Put brakes on my winter car and put a starter in my 72. Got tired of crappy rebuilds bought a new high torque mini starter . The one that crapped out wasnt even dirty yet . 2nd in 6 months I checked the flexplate and it's up to specs for runout and no chipped teeth either
> 
> The new one needed no shims at all .
> View attachment 881430
> View attachment 881431


I liked those hi-torque units on the engines I did up as well as on vehicles where the starter got hot.
Another trick I did before learning bout them was to hook a switch up to my coil hot wire to turn the coil off while turning the engine over, then once it was spinning you turn it on, and bambino's she'd fire right up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Did a little fabricating tonight: Bought a heavy duty hinge and a 3/4” bit so I could attach the snowmobile sleigh to the receiver hitch on the new wheeler. Trimmed off the hinge with the cut off wheel, opened up the middle hole to 3/8 and rounded off the corners with the grinding wheel.


I was expecting to see that bit welded onto the pto of a saw .
Will the sled hook to the hinge?


svk said:


> Well I learned to read fine print tonight.
> 
> Some “Sharkbite” style fittings work on any pipe and others are PEX only. Guess who attempted to join copper tubes with a non-removable, PEX only fitting. Grr. Had to wreck the damn thing to get it off the pipe after I pumped a few gallons onto the floor.


I always say the lessons that cost us the most , are the ones we are the slowest to forget .
Glad you got it working, it really stinks when you go to work on plumbing and it's like 3 different types of pipe/tube, and it's not any more fun trying find the fittings at the big box stores to use .


----------



## chipper1

My wife literally just drove by this today lol.
Maybe I need to call on it tomorrow .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I was expecting to see that bit welded onto the pto of a saw .
> Will the sled hook to the hinge?
> 
> I always say the lessons that cost us the most , are the ones we are the slowest to forget .
> Glad you got it working, it really stinks when you go to work on plumbing and it's like 3 different types of pipe/tube, and it's not any more fun trying find the fittings at the big box stores to use .


Hot water not working yet. Need to buy the right fitting tomorrow.

The sleigh hitch attaches to the end hole on the hinge.


----------



## svk

I should explain. The plumbing issues I’m having are in our guest house which is a one bedroom cabin plus sauna and dressing room. It’s never been heated in the winter before (the building is somewhere around 62 years old). My son wanted to stay out there this winter and since we are a bit short on bedrooms in the main house, it works out. We ran a heated RV/garden hose under the deck today as the main water line out there freezes when temps get around 10 degrees. The issues I’ve had are a result of me taking apart OLD cast iron plumbing to bypass the main as well as finding a poorly sweated/soldered copper joint that started to leak as a result of the pipes being moved slightly. The good news is my son has cold water so he can use the toilet and sink, he just needs to shower in the main house. If I had been working on this during the day, during the week, I’d have had it fixed in a couple of hours. Working on stuff/breaking stuff after hours means a trip to the store on the way to work then revisit after work again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Speaking of weight, gave my notice at work, going to work full time for the firewood/ logger guy



What type of work are you leaving?


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> What type of work are you leaving?


Driving fuel truck.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Nice thing about the black locust is it will last a long time .
> Glad you're feeling well enough to do all that .



If I can stand to move around aabout and hour, the pain goes away and I can walk and work normally. Of course my 'normal' workday is only around 3 hours...or was last season, Looking forward to about mid March to see how it goes using a chainsaw.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Driving fuel truck.


Jeez you are already a logger then.....Funny story, one of the guys who used to be active in F&L drove water truck and passed himself off as a timber faller to this group. I guess he didn’t figure that someone else on the forum might know someone who knew him.

Seriously though, best of luck with the new employment.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Jeez you are already a logger then.....Funny story, one of the guys who used to be active in F&L drove water truck and passed himself off as a timber faller to this group. I guess he didn’t figure that someone else on the forum might know someone who knew him.
> 
> Seriously though, best of luck with the new employment.


Thanks Steve, I was a timber faller for 10 years, then started driving fuel truck for the benefits and being home more, and doing residential tree work and timber falling on the side when I could. Been wanting to go back to logging full time ever sense, it’s a way of life I really enjoy.


----------



## Haywire

Hey folks, any idea what I should ask for this on Craigslist?


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> Hey folks, any idea what I should ask for this on Craigslist?
> 
> View attachment 881546
> 
> View attachment 881545


Nice looking machine. Are you listing it now? I don't know you're area, but around here the only offers you'd get on a walk behind tiller would be down right insulting. If it was mine, and everything was in tip-top shape, I'd wait until May when folks are starting to think about playing in the garden and ask for $300. Never see walk behind Ariens here, but the small Wheel horses usually hit the market around $400 and the MTD stuff is usually around $200.


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> Nice looking machine. Are you listing it now? I don't know you're area, but around here the only offers you'd get on a walk behind tiller would be down right insulting. If it was mine, and everything was in tip-top shape, I'd wait until May when folks are starting to think about playing in the garden and ask for $300. Never see walk behind Ariens here, but the small Wheel horses usually hit the market around $400 and the MTD stuff is usually around $200.


Cool, thanks. Yeah I'll wait until spring to list it, just trying to get an idea of what to ask for it. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I love Oak



I have these two at 12 feet long, felling cut was 30 inches by 35 inches (oval). Not sure how I’m gonna get them milled. There’s a guy 4 miles away that said he’d do it, but he hasn’t made himself available.








This is his sawmill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Not real big he said.



”Real big” is relative. I would also say that’s not real big, but some areas it would be (Or to some people).


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> ”Real big” is relative. I would also say that’s not real big, but some areas it would be (Or to some people).


For an ash in our area it was bigger than most. I had only taken the 261 with an 18" and ended up having to cut some from both sides. Most of the stuff I've gotten from this guy is usually 16-18" stuff. Seems like stuff is bigger now that i"m older.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Does campfire wood count? We camped over the weekend, and scrounged this along the dirt road in. Nice dry oak, it kept us warm. The excess got left there. Can’t remove wood from that area, or this time of year.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for sharing about the plumbing Steve, I know nothing about that stuff, as when I did this place is was all copper and solder!

I guess now at least I know something to look out for, you always just hear how easy it is to use!


----------



## MFV

chipper1 said:


> My wife literally just drove by this today lol.
> Maybe I need to call on it tomorrow .


My wife just drove by this they said I could have it but needs it gone tonight and the cut up stuff is spoken for


----------



## woodchip rookie

mountainguyed67 said:


> ”Real big” is relative. I would also say that’s not real big, but some areas it would be (Or to some people).


----------



## MFV

Gotta get the 880 back running with the crotch it would make some great slabs but nothing I can do with it tonight for sure I went by and looked at it. What a waste


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> My cuttin' pard keeping busy..


_'Daddy (Grandpa?) axed me to help . . .'_

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Well got to the pile from the neighbor, from this weekend. Really liking my isocore maul. The cub didnt care for how big the cart turned out to be, guess I'll have to get the yanmar out. 



Stopping by my mates tomorrow for another pickup load as well. Wife promised I dont have to pick the kids up, so full load this time. 
The pile keeps getting bigger and bigger, I think the wood shed is going to need a revamp this summer, and may be an expansion. Good problems to have for sure.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for sharing about the plumbing Steve, I know nothing about that stuff, as when I did this place is was all copper and solder!
> 
> I guess now at least I know something to look out for, you always just hear how easy it is to use!


Pex and Sharkbite fittings are so nice Mike. So easy and quick to put plumbing together. And the better Sharkbite fittings can be disconnected if necessary.


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have these two at 12 feet long, felling cut was 30 inches by 35 inches (oval). Not sure how I’m gonna get them milled. There’s a guy 4 miles away that said he’d do it, but he hasn’t made himself available.


Sounds like the perfect reason to buy an Alaskan Mill for yourself.


----------



## svk

Well I got the plumbing project wrapped up tonight, knock on wood. Had one single drop come out of the pex fitting but I wiggled it a bit and that was it. Little guy has hot water again out there. I’ll probably take a sauna tomorrow morning. Have a 3 hour webex/zoom thing so I’ll take it from home.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> Sounds like the perfect reason to buy an Alaskan Mill for yourself.


Doesn’t look like something I would like. Might be better than nothing I suppose. I thought if anything I would get a band sawmill.


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> Doesn’t look like something I would like. Might be better than nothing I suppose. I thought if anything I would get a band sawmill.


Bandsaw would be more of an investment, but worth it if you are looking long term I'm sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Advantages and disadvantages. The Alaska mill/chainsaw is not as efficient, but a lot less expensive and will go where no band saw can go.

The good band saw mills need water cooling and are not cheap.

The Chainsaw mills can mill it where it falls, then you just haul the boards out of the woods. Great if you don't have heavy equipment, or access with heavy equipment (across septic fields, etc).

So it depends on your volume, your access, and how deep your pockets are.

I know of a guy who set up a nice 24' long water cooled band saw mill ... and he has not milled as much wood as I have!


----------



## svk

I think milling should be looked at as more of a hobby than a business if someone is going to drop $$$ into a band mill. 

Sort of like some of us who (cough) have five digit investments into saws, splitters, trailers, skidding equipment, etc so we can save $1500 a year on heating costs.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I think milling should be looked at as more of a hobby than a business if someone is going to drop $$$ into a band mill.
> 
> Sort of like some of us who (cough) have five digit investments into saws, splitters, trailers, skidding equipment, etc so we can save $1500 a year on heating costs.


Only kinda guilty of that lol


----------



## ElevatorGuy

turnkey4099 said:


> I finally sold all 3 cord for $260. Probably should have been aroung $300 but no one around here has any idea of oak. I was glad to get rid of it as it was just too heavy to conveniently feed the fire.



Those are two of the craziest things I’ve seen on here! $260 for 3 cords of oak and too heavy


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> Those are two of the craziest things I’ve seen on here! $260 for 3 cords of oak and too heavy


Heck I'll take heavy oak all day, every day, light oak just doesnt burn worth a hoot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> $260 for 3 cords of oak



$260 per cord?


----------



## farmer steve

Just got this oak for $150 cord. CSSC for 2 years . Need to resplit some but that's the easy part.


----------



## farmer steve

More ash scrounge today from a new spot. Also have some cherry there too. Windstorm this summer took a bunch down. Big double leader cherry.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> More ash scrounge today from a new spot. Also have some cherry there too. Windstorm this summer took a bunch down. Big double leader cherry.
> View attachment 881830
> View attachment 881831


Smoker wood ?


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Smoker wood ?


A little bit of everything. "Holiday wood" is my biggest money maker on cherry. I'll start advertising it a few weeks before thanksgiving. My 80 year old pyro lady loves it for her fireplace along with the HVBW.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> More ash scrounge today from a new spot. Also have some cherry there too. Windstorm this summer took a bunch down. Big double leader cherry.
> View attachment 881830


Looks like spring already in Pennsyltucky! Is that some green grass I spy?


----------



## turnkey4099

ElevatorGuy said:


> Those are two of the craziest things I’ve seen on here! $260 for 3 cords of oak and too heavy



Sorry, I should have corrected that. It was $260/cord. I was going to charge $300 but the best wood available locally is Tamarack and Red Fir, both running around $250. As for 'heavy'. I'm 85 and have trouble getting it in the stove. Still have about a 1/3 cord that I will use next year.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> $260 per cord?


Yes. That was $10 over the highest advertised price for Tamarack, Red Fir locally.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorry, I should have corrected that. It was $260/cord. I was going to charge $300 but the best wood available locally is Tamarack and Red Fir, both running around $250. As for 'heavy'. I'm 85 and have trouble getting it in the stove. Still have about a 1/3 cord that I will use next year.



Yes sir, I get that. My best friend is 22 years older than me. I help him a lot, at 56 he doesn’t move like he once did. Hell even at my age I’ve already noticed the difference. No disrespect meant by that.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Looks like spring already in Pennsyltucky! Is that some green grass I spy?


Been mostly green the last few months.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Advantages and disadvantages. The Alaska mill/chainsaw is not as efficient, but a lot less expensive and will go where no band saw can go.
> 
> The good band saw mills need water cooling and are not cheap.
> 
> The Chainsaw mills can mill it where it falls, then you just haul the boards out of the woods. Great if you don't have heavy equipment, or access with heavy equipment (across septic fields, etc).
> 
> So it depends on your volume, your access, and how deep your pockets are.
> 
> I know of a guy who set up a nice 24' long water cooled band saw mill ... and he has not milled as much wood as I have!


I know a guy that bought a mill, bought 4 Black Walnut logs for $2000, milled them and never used it again. Last time I asked him about it the engine was locked up from sitting. Some folks just have too much money.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Been mostly green the last few months.


We took a trip out to Lancaster this weekend with the family. Great weather! I couldn’t get over steady wind blowing through all that farmland and I’m sure it helps dry firewood fast....


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> Yes sir, I get that. My best friend is 22 years older than me. I help him a lot, at 56 he doesn’t move like he once did. Hell even at my age I’ve already noticed the difference. No disrespect meant by that.


Going to be 62 this April. Do more wood now than 20 years ago only reason I'm posting now is its pitch black out. Summer I work till 8 or 9 PM. Wether its wood the old trucks/cars or the property. If you keep moving you feel better.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> We took a trip out to Lancaster this weekend with the family. Great weather! I couldn’t get over steady wind blowing through all that farmland and I’m sure it helps dry firewood fast....


Should have stopped by. I'm not that far from Lancaster. 30 miles or so. Could have loaded the van up with some nice ash for ya to sell. Seems like the wind is always blowing here on top the hill.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> More ash scrounge today from a new spot. Also have some cherry there too. Windstorm this summer took a bunch down. Big double leader cherry.
> View attachment 881830
> View attachment 881831


Is that right now? No snow?


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I don't have any big toys, but none of my stuff was purchased with "house money"!

I was splitting 15 cord a year by hand before I bought a splitter, and I've been paid to mill where you won't get a band saw (like across a rock wall into the woods).


----------



## Jere39

farmer steve said:


> Should have stopped by. I'm not that far from Lancaster. 30 miles or so. Could have loaded the van up with some nice ash for ya to sell. Seems like the wind is always blowing here on top the hill.


And you probably drove within sight of the ridgeline I live on in the northern tip of Chester County. I am in the woods around my house if it's daylight, and have the firepit lit while I drag, saw, split and stack. Always welcome anyone who wants to stop by and lean on a Dolmar, or swing the Fiskars, or hitch to the log arch, or even just sit by the fire for some rehydration.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm keeping my mini 14. It has the wooden top cover instead of that vented plastic piece, and I have shot it at a High Power Shoot at 600 yds with open sights!

The back sight was adjusted up past the stops!

I won't say it was accurate, but I stayed on the board, and it was across water (at Camp Smith).


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> It was $260/cord. I was going to charge $300 but the best wood available locally is Tamarack and Red Fir, both running around $250.



If tamarack goes for $250, oak is worth at least $325.


----------



## cantoo

Mike, the water used on a bandmill is for lubrication. We use windshield washer fluid in the winter. Pine sol or soap for sappy wood. And also some guys use diesel for sappy wood. Sooner or later I will build a mill shed for mine and I will actually be able to use it enough to keep some rust off it. Short video of it. https://woodlandmills.ca/product/sawmill-blade-auto-lube-system/


----------



## Ryan A

Jere39 said:


> And you probably drove within sight of the ridgeline I live on in the northern tip of Chester County. I am in the woods around my house if it's daylight, and have the firepit lit while I drag, saw, split and stack. Always welcome anyone who wants to stop by and lean on a Dolmar, or swing the Fiskars, or hitch to the log arch, or even just sit by the fire for some rehydration.


I live on the border of Delaware and Philadelphia County. Drove out Rt 30 through Downingtown/Coatsville and made our way to Lancaster. Gorgeous part of our commonwealth for sure!


----------



## hamish

rarefish383 said:


> I know a guy that bought a mill, bought 4 Black Walnut logs for $2000, milled them and never used it again. Last time I asked him about it the engine was locked up from sitting. Some folks just have too much money.


Most likely he paid for in mill on log number 2!
When I quit smoking I bought my mill, withing a year of not buying cancer sticks it was paid for, and built a Hunt Camp. I bought it the year my young lad was born, hes 10 now, I havent bought a board or stick of anything in a decade. It sits idle alot of the time, but comes in handy to bring in a lil extra cash hear and there, and I get to choose my own lumber and burn the rest!


----------



## Ryan A

WIth all this talk about mills and alaskan chainsaw mills for those looking, I came across another company besides Granberg that makes them. Made in the states and slightly cheaper, Newenglandpine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> I came across another company besides Granberg



Thanks. I like to see what’s available, and especially what people here use and like. I suppose I could sell wood to pay for the mill, I have 20 acres of Sierra timberland.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Is that right now? No snow?


We only have had 1 good snow (10-12") so far this year about a week before Christmas. Nothing real cold either. It was getting smeary yesterday when I was leaving that spot yesterday.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> Should have stopped by. I'm not that far from Lancaster. 30 miles or so. Could have loaded the van up with some nice ash for ya to sell. Seems like the wind is always blowing here on top the hill.



I don’t get up that way a lot but I’ll keep you in mind. We’re supposed to be at a concert in Hershey this spring. We’ll see!


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> I don’t get up that way a lot but I’ll keep you in mind. We’re supposed to be at a concert in Hershey this spring. We’ll see!


What band?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> What band?


Disturbed, I can’t remember who else. It should’ve happened almost a year ago.


----------



## muad

Howdy scroungers. Haven't runna saw in weeks, going through some withdrawals. 

How's everyone's wood piles doing? I haven't even burned through one hole stack yet (which each stack is somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of a cord). Need to measure them and do the math again. 

Got a new "project", swapping in a replacement rear handle/tank on my buddy's 066 that I borrow from time to time. Have never done one before. Gonna check the fuel/impulse lines and what not while I'm in there.


----------



## rarefish383

hamish said:


> Most likely he paid for in mill on log number 2!
> When I quit smoking I bought my mill, withing a year of not buying cancer sticks it was paid for, and built a Hunt Camp. I bought it the year my young lad was born, hes 10 now, I havent bought a board or stick of anything in a decade. It sits idle alot of the time, but comes in handy to bring in a lil extra cash hear and there, and I get to choose my own lumber and burn the rest!


This guy is super nice, but a little off. He's like the nutty professor. I told him to never buy any logs, I could get anything he wanted free, if it grows in the Mid Atlantic area. When he was telling us about paying $2K off Craigs List, I asked why he didn't call me? He said, " Well you said you could get anything, but not Black Walnut." So, I pulled out my cell and showed him several cord of BW split up into firewood. I only like forks and no one wanted the straight logs. Can only let them lay around so long. He used to tournament fish with us and would wonder off when we were all in the boat. I always got the job of finding him. He has a PHD in Marine Biology. One time he was half a mile down the beach looking for little shells. He just never got the concept of tournament fishing, being time sensitive. 

The other thing, the logs he bought were yard trees, and all the logs I can get are from residential take downs, so no commercial mill will touch them.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Howdy scroungers. Haven't runna saw in weeks, going through some withdrawals.
> 
> How's everyone's wood piles doing? I haven't even burned through one hole stack yet (which each stack is somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of a cord). Need to measure them and do the math again.
> 
> Got a new "project", swapping in a replacement rear handle/tank on my buddy's 066 that I borrow from time to time. Have never done one before. Gonna check the fuel/impulse lines and what not while I'm in there.


I only had 10 cord ready this year. I usually don't sell any till after Thanksgiving. This year all ten cord were gone before TG. Yesterday I was helping a friend cut two big Willow stumps low as possible for the stump grinder guy. I ran the 660 with 36" bar on it for about two hours. It was down to about a 6' stump and my 36 would only go a little over half way through. Got one big round cut off, and my FEL wouldn't lift it. It's rated at 900 pounds. So, I had to noodle them into slabs I could carry to the splitter. I was planning on going to the farm and cutting a trailer load of Ash today. My darn left bicep keeps cramping up. Guess I'll stay home and puzzle with my wife. She's stuck in the house just having a hip replaced. Tomorrow is her 1 month follow up. So, no cutting Ash till next week.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> ........but not Black Walnut." So, I pulled out my cell and showed him several cord of BW split up into firewood. I only like forks and no one wanted the straight logs......


What do you do with the forks? And you cut up the straight stuff for firewood?


----------



## clint53

turnkey4099 said:


> Cut up a small pile of locust poles and stacked same then turned to on the split/stack of willow rounds. 2 trailer loads split/stacked. My legs could have gone for another load but I was readyi for a coffee break. Somehow I never seem to get back to work after that.
> 
> I have a new Black Diamond spitter with Briggs engine. It has caused problems 3 times now with sticking needle valve.
> 
> Today for my first load I pulled until I couildn't pull any more, choke on, choke off, not even a cough. Okay pull plug to check if flooded. Sckrench would'nt fit. Okay - to the shop for a plug wrench. I was looking for a couple sizes to take back when the light dawned. It was an idiosyncrasy of that motor. I found that you can pull forever and it won't start until you turn the ignition switch on. True story.


In 1975 I bought a 1974 Harley Sportster "Kick Start". Paid the guy, started her up. Went up the street to the main stop light in town. 
She cut off setting at the light. Kicked and kicked and kicked. Pushed her over to the sidewalk and kicked some more.
The fuel valve was off. Never made that mistake again.


----------



## Saiso

Not much for firewood but it’ll probably be used outside in the fire pit area. Had two different eastern white pines that needed to be looked at before they broke, which I’m assuming could’ve happened anytime with our winters. We purchased our house in September and always worried about these splits. Decided to cut the affected sections for now. Glad they’re down. Had a couple helpers with me too! (Only one on picture)


----------



## bigshow

Did a little cutting at a coworker's property in dilliner pa this past sunday. A nice dead standing elm and a green cherry with the center rotted out. Can't beat free!


----------



## sean donato

Jere39 said:


> And you probably drove within sight of the ridgeline I live on in the northern tip of Chester County. I am in the woods around my house if it's daylight, and have the firepit lit while I drag, saw, split and stack. Always welcome anyone who wants to stop by and lean on a Dolmar, or swing the Fiskars, or hitch to the log arch, or even just sit by the fire for some rehydration.
> View attachment 881921


I live about an hour away from ya In lebanon.


ElevatorGuy said:


> I don’t get up that way a lot but I’ll keep you in mind. We’re supposed to be at a concert in Hershey this spring. We’ll see!


Were hoping the concert season opens back up too, I just started working as a mechanic for the park about 3 months ago, we do the stage rigging at the park and giant center. No we dont get free tickets.


muad said:


> Howdy scroungers. Haven't runna saw in weeks, going through some withdrawals.
> 
> How's everyone's wood piles doing? I haven't even burned through one hole stack yet (which each stack is somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of a cord). Need to measure them and do the math again.
> 
> Got a new "project", swapping in a replacement rear handle/tank on my buddy's 066 that I borrow from time to time. Have never done one before. Gonna check the fuel/impulse lines and what not while I'm in there.


Growing almost daily. The load from yesterday.



Nearly all oak.


Should have taken a picture earlier, I'll get another tomorrow.


----------



## muad

sean donato said:


> I live about an hour away from ya In lebanon.
> 
> Were hoping the concert season opens back up too, I just started working as a mechanic for the park about 3 months ago, we do the stage rigging at the park and giant center. No we dont get free tickets.
> 
> Growing almost daily. The load from yesterday.
> View attachment 882127
> 
> 
> Nearly all oak.
> View attachment 882128
> 
> Should have taken a picture earlier, I'll get another tomorrow.



Looks good. I haven't cut anything since Christmas Eve, which still have 2/3 of that trailer load to split. I plan to do it with my axes vs the splitter. I could use the exercise.


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> Not much for firewood but it’ll probably be used outside in the fire pit area. Had two different eastern white pines that needed to be looked at before they broke, which I’m assuming could’ve happened anytime with our winters. We purchased our house in September and always worried about these splits. Decided to cut the affected sections for now. Glad they’re down. Had a couple helpers with me too! (Only one on picture)


Nice work, that was a sketchy one.
In the pic with the little guy seeing that notch up so high makes me think you're taller than in your avatar lol.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Looks good. I haven't cut anything since Christmas Eve, which still have 2/3 of that trailer load to split. I plan to do it with my axes vs the splitter. I could use the exercise.


If you're getting the weather we are you'll be sure to burn plenty of calories. They are saying 38 or 42 here tomorrow depending on where I look .


----------



## sean donato

It's been rather warmish in Pa for most of this winter.


----------



## Saiso

chipper1 said:


> Nice work, that was a sketchy one.
> In the pic with the little guy seeing that notch up so high makes me think you're taller than in your avatar lol.


It was sketchy. I’m just your amateur firewood cutter but I had to get on the top of my ladder. I decided to cut above the splits because I didn’t know how it would react once I started to cut. Both sections fell exactly where and when I wanted. Win win!


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> It's been rather warmish in Pa for most of this winter.


Calling for a high of 40 here today  .
Hope to get a bit done outside, bummer is it will be muddy.
May sell a 7910 today, need to contact the guy.
Have a great day guys.


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> It was sketchy. I’m just your amateur firewood cutter but I had to get on the top of my ladder. I decided to cut above the splits because I didn’t know how it would react once I started to cut. Both sections fell exactly where and when I wanted. Win win!


Been there.
You have to be real careful cutting on a ladder, but lots of ground experience helps. 
Many of the tree cutting/chainsaw fail videos are guys on ladders , the ladder fails start at 4:00.

Most pro tree guys are against using ladders for tree work, but I think as with all things we need to find the balance in things.
This video shows some fails and how to avoid them.


----------



## Saiso

chipper1 said:


> Been there.
> You have to be real careful cutting on a ladder, but lots of ground experience helps.
> Many of the tree cutting/chainsaw fail videos are guys on ladders , the ladder fails start at 4:00.
> 
> Most pro tree guys are against using ladders for tree work, but I think as with all things we need to find the balance in things.
> This video shows some fails and how to avoid them.



Absolutely! I wouldn’t have used a ladder had I been better equipped. It was pretty sturdy and I’m still here to tell the story. Thanks for your concern  And yes, I’m typically a boots on the ground kind of guy, unless the opportunity occurs to climb a bit... cos I like it
Edit: dropping those two sections was absolutely dreadful because I hadn’t realized my chain was done. Slapped a brand new one after they were dropped and then I was laughing, not them.


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> Absolutely! I wouldn’t have used a ladder had I been better equipped. It was pretty sturdy and I’m still here to tell the story. Thanks for your concern  And yes, I’m typically a boots on the ground kind of guy, unless the opportunity occurs to climb a bit... cos I like it


I use ladders and cut out of the bucket of the tractor or out of the back of a truck sometimes. Many situations it's better to do that than to cut overhead or one handed which are also frowned on. 
You should watch that second video, Daniel isn't the typical tree guy, I like that.


----------



## olyman

sean donato said:


> I live about an hour away from ya In lebanon.
> 
> Were hoping the concert season opens back up too, I just started working as a mechanic for the park about 3 months ago, we do the stage rigging at the park and giant center. No we dont get free tickets.
> 
> Growing almost daily. The load from yesterday.
> View attachment 882127
> 
> 
> Nearly all oak.
> View attachment 882128
> 
> Should have taken a picture earlier, I'll get another tomorrow.


your one of those few, that still have your rear hubcaps...………...


----------



## sean donato

olyman said:


> your one of those few, that still have your rear hubcaps...………...


I may have worked really hard to keep them nice hub caps. No you may not have them lol.


----------



## MFV

Saiso said:


> It was sketchy. I’m just your amateur firewood cutter but I had to get on the top of my ladder. I decided to cut above the splits because I didn’t know how it would react once I started to cut. Both sections fell exactly where and when I wanted. Win win!


We had a friend out here clearing a branch for his new metal building on a ladder out of the back of his truck he landed on his head his wife came outside and found him dead. Be careful with ladders


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> We had a friend out here clearing a branch for his new metal building on a ladder out of the back of his truck he landed on his head his wife came outside and found him dead. Be careful with ladders


It’s been about 10 years since that happened but it was a real eye opener


----------



## Saiso

MFV said:


> It’s been about 10 years since that happened but it was a real eye opener


I can imagine. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

You wouldn't think we burn much wood in NE Florida, but every year or two we'll get a colder than normal winter that makes it nice to have a fire..We have a fireplace, but I burn most of the wood in my firepit..Lots of trees where we are, particularly oak..someone is always cutting a tree down or inevitably one will fall in a storm..Christmas eve we had a huge live oak go down across the main street in our neighborhood. I went out with another guy and cut it up..Got enough wood for my purposes for two or three years from that one tree..Most of the wood I get is from cruising around and looking for piles right before yard pick up day..Lot's of folks also post up on craiglist with free wood, so I usually keep an eye on that as well..One thing I've learned from my scrounging is always wear gloves and cover your arms..last batch I picked up must have had poison ivy in it..that wasn't fun..


----------



## rarefish383

clint53 said:


> In 1975 I bought a 1974 Harley Sportster "Kick Start". Paid the guy, started her up. Went up the street to the main stop light in town.
> She cut off setting at the light. Kicked and kicked and kicked. Pushed her over to the sidewalk and kicked some more.
> The fuel valve was off. Never made that mistake again.


I had an old Kawasaki "Air craft." It was kick start too, and I kept it in our unfinished basement, in Dad's workshop. Had some friends over and wanted to ride through the farm. Rolled it out and kicked and kicked Woulldn't start. My 6'6" 300 hundred pund friend got on it and started kicking and then the kick start wouldn't return to the up position. He stripped the shaft. Then we started looking closer. It was dripping gas out the carb and Dad stuffed a shop rag in the carb. From then on I had to roll it down a hill to jump start.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> If you're getting the weather we are you'll be sure to burn plenty of calories. They are saying 38 or 42 here tomorrow depending on where I look .



Ewww. I need the ground to freeze here, it's stupid muddy. It was partially frozen yestersay, which means the top layer of frozen soil would slip off the wet mud underneath, making it real fun to move around. I'm hoping I don't rut the field too bad when I go to put out the next round bale. 

Speak of, any cattle operators here? I'm having a really hard time getting two open cows bred. They are good cows who have had no issues calving, but they're both been open for 2 years or more and now I can't get them to take. Might have to get a bull and see if he'd can get'er done??


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Ewww. I need the ground to freeze here, it's stupid muddy. It was partially frozen yestersay, which means the top layer of frozen soil would slip off the wet mud underneath, making it real fun to move around. I'm hoping I don't rut the field too bad when I go to put out the next round bale.
> 
> Speak of, any cattle operators here? I'm having a really hard time getting two open cows bred. They are good cows who have had no issues calving, but they're both been open for 2 years or more and now I can't get them to take. Might have to get a bull and see if he'd can get'er done??


Yeah, I get that. The good thing is I been working hard to keep things done while the weather has been as good as it gets for this time of the yr for here. I still have more to do, which is par for the course.

I'm gonna leave the jokes alone about the cattle/operators/bull/gettingrdun, kinda like I leftest the cat jokes alone when Steve had the picture his.
Dang it's hard though!
Hope you get it figured out  .


----------



## MFV

jermil01 said:


> You wouldn't think we burn much wood in NE Florida, but every year or two we'll get a colder than normal winter that makes it nice to have a fire..We have a fireplace, but I burn most of the wood in my firepit..Lots of trees where we are, particularly oak..someone is always cutting a tree down or inevitably one will fall in a storm..Christmas eve we had a huge live oak go down across the main street in our neighborhood. I went out with another guy and cut it up..Got enough wood for my purposes for two or three years from that one tree..Most of the wood I get is from cruising around and looking for piles right before yard pick up day..Lot's of folks also post up on craiglist with free wood, so I usually keep an eye on that as well..One thing I've learned from my scrounging is always wear gloves and cover your arms..last batch I picked up must have had poison ivy in it..that wasn't fun..


That’s me exactly here in Texas and you can wear gloves and still end up in with it in your eye


----------



## clint53

rarefish383 said:


> I had an old Kawasaki "Air craft." It was kick start too, and I kept it in our unfinished basement, in Dad's workshop. Had some friends over and wanted to ride through the farm. Rolled it out and kicked and kicked Woulldn't start. My 6'6" 300 hundred pund friend got on it and started kicking and then the kick start wouldn't return to the up position. He stripped the shaft. Then we started looking closer. It was dripping gas out the carb and Dad stuffed a shop rag in the carb. From then on I had to roll it down a hill to jump start.


The Sportster I had was awful when flooded. If it fired once you better not choke it anymore.
I was about 225 back then and I remember a few times it would back fire and kick me completely off the bike. It's a wonder I don't have knee problems now.


----------



## svk

jermil01 said:


> You wouldn't think we burn much wood in NE Florida, but every year or two we'll get a colder than normal winter that makes it nice to have a fire..We have a fireplace, but I burn most of the wood in my firepit..Lots of trees where we are, particularly oak..someone is always cutting a tree down or inevitably one will fall in a storm..Christmas eve we had a huge live oak go down across the main street in our neighborhood. I went out with another guy and cut it up..Got enough wood for my purposes for two or three years from that one tree..Most of the wood I get is from cruising around and looking for piles right before yard pick up day..Lot's of folks also post up on craiglist with free wood, so I usually keep an eye on that as well..One thing I've learned from my scrounging is always wear gloves and cover your arms..last batch I picked up must have had poison ivy in it..that wasn't fun..


Where in N Fl are you? I have lived in/near Destin a couple of times.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Ewww. I need the ground to freeze here, it's stupid muddy. It was partially frozen yestersay, which means the top layer of frozen soil would slip off the wet mud underneath, making it real fun to move around. I'm hoping I don't rut the field too bad when I go to put out the next round bale.
> 
> Speak of, any cattle operators here? I'm having a really hard time getting two open cows bred. They are good cows who have had no issues calving, but they're both been open for 2 years or more and now I can't get them to take. Might have to get a bull and see if he'd can get'er done??


My brother in law manages our Vets cattle/horse farm. The girl that handled the horses was in a bad car accident 2 years ago and isn't back to work yet. She crushed one leg so bad only the skin was holding it on, crushed that hip, ripped her intestines off of her stomach. The old guy that handled the cattle got tired of messing with them. I think he was 80 and only had one arm. They have been running half wild for 2 years. She has about 100 Long Horn, and Erin is half afraid of getting killed trying to round them up by himself. He's all out trying to keep them fed and watered and patching the fences. He's had to pull a couple calves out that wanted to stay in. I think Doc is about 86 and still works in the clinic. Erin's problem is the bulls are getting it done, with no end in sight. The other thing hurting him is, the Dept of Agr, is making them drag the field with a chain link drag to break up all the cow poop. They have to drag the whole farm once a month. He has to put in one full day a week just draggin poop.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Jere39

rarefish383 said:


> My brother in law manages our Vets cattle/horse farm. The girl that handled the horses was in a bad car accident 2 years ago and isn't back to work yet. She crushed one leg so bad only the skin was holding it on, crushed that hip, ripped her intestines off of her stomach. The old guy that handled the cattle got tired of messing with them. I think he was 80 and only had one arm. They have been running half wild for 2 years. She has about 100 Long Horn, and Erin is half afraid of getting killed trying to round them up by himself. He's all out trying to keep them fed and watered and patching the fences. He's had to pull a couple calves out that wanted to stay in. I think Doc is about 86 and still works in the clinic. Erin's problem is the bulls are getting it done, with no end in sight. The other thing hurting him is, the Dept of Agr, is making them drag the field with a chain link drag to break up all the cow poop. They have to drag the whole farm once a month. He has to put in one full day a week just draggin poop.


Almost every day I read a post here in Aboristsite and I think, that's a story I've never heard before. Your tale is full of pain and heartbreak. Hope things get sorted out and everyone involved has a better year this year than the past (couple). I appreciate your relaying this story, even if it is a sad tale indeed. Thanks!


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> Almost every day I read a post here in Aboristsite and I think, that's a story I've never heard before. Your tale is full of pain and heartbreak. Hope things get sorted out and everyone involved has a better year this year than the past (couple). I appreciate your relaying this story, even if it is a sad tale indeed. Thanks!


Thanks, Jere. The girl in the accident is mobile now. Haven't seen her since the accident. She would give Daisy Mae a run for her money in a pair of short shorts. I heard she lost so much weight she looks like a skeleton, but she is doing well. The old one arm guy tended those cows for 20 or so years, just his time to kick back a little. To me, it just seems like farmers have a hard life. Sun up till sundown, around big heavy animals and big heavy machines. Seen lots of one armed and handed farmers.


----------



## turnkey4099

Nice day here after a day of wild wind. Gusts up to 70mph with steady around 50. Minor breeze now. 43 degrees (JAN 14!!!) normal would be about 32. 

Looked at the stash on the proch 1.75 cord. Time to replenish some befor it gets too low. One year I waited too long and had to hand shovel a 75' path to the woodshed through a foot of snow. Moved 7 wagon loads mix black locust, oak, willow, maple. Then decided to move at least one trailer load of willow from the rick of maple that is blocking access to around 8 cord of unsplit black locust rounds. I work at that job every day when weather permits. The maple is probably Red not sugar.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

MFV said:


> That’s me exactly here in Texas and you can wear gloves and still end up in with it in your eye


I'm over in Jacksonville, clear on the other side of the state..


----------



## MFV

jermil01 said:


> I'm over in Jacksonville, clear on the other side of the state..


I am south of Houston


----------



## SS396driver

Bought another one. Just need to look it over on Saturday to seal the deal. 1985 4x4 3/4 ton


----------



## Ryan A

@ ss396driver

what’s under the hood?


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Bought another one. Just need to look it over on Saturday to seal the deal. 1985 4x4 3/4 ton View attachment 882354
> View attachment 882355
> View attachment 882356
> View attachment 882357
> View attachment 882358
> View attachment 882359
> View attachment 882360


Real nice. I’ve been considering a Square body for a summer driver. Was looking at Fox body mustangs and people want nutzo prices for them now.


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Bought another one. Just need to look it over on Saturday to seal the deal. 1985 4x4 3/4 ton View attachment 882354
> View attachment 882355
> View attachment 882356
> View attachment 882357
> View attachment 882358
> View attachment 882359
> View attachment 882360


TAD!!!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> Been mostly green the last few months.



Shoot, it’s almost time for the first round of starter fert here!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Bought another one. Just need to look it over on Saturday to seal the deal. 1985 4x4 3/4 ton View attachment 882354
> View attachment 882355
> View attachment 882356
> View attachment 882357
> View attachment 882358
> View attachment 882359
> View attachment 882360


Super clean! I’d love to find one like that! I would really like a bullnose ford though as my pops had an 86.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> Super clean! I’d love to find one like that! I would really like a bullnose ford though as my pops had an 86.


Shame didnt know that this past summer. My cousin just sold off his 87 f150. Was surprisingly nice for its age. 300 six 5 speed 4x4. He got a tidy sum for it. I never thought it would sell, just a std cab long bed with an aluminum cap.


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Bought another one. Just need to look it over on Saturday to seal the deal. 1985 4x4 3/4 ton View attachment 882354
> View attachment 882355
> View attachment 882356
> View attachment 882357
> View attachment 882358
> View attachment 882359
> View attachment 882360



Not a Chebby/GMC guy, but that's a nice clean truck. I think the 80s models are my favorites from them, like the of old scottsdale's.


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> @ ss396driver
> 
> what’s under the hood?


350 rebuilt to 71 specs with mild head work . Has an RV cam for towing, 700r4 trans that was also rebuilt . Truck has 108k miles all the original sheet metal.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Real nice. I’ve been considering a Square body for a summer driver. Was looking at Fox body mustangs and people want nutzo prices for them now.


Thanks . Wasnt looking but this fell in my lap. Not sure what I'll do with a 4x4 truck wont see snow . Maybe just some dunes driving .
My son sold his 89 was a low milage car with a worked 302 . Buying a house. 


farmer steve said:


> TAD!!!


Definitely 


ElevatorGuy said:


> Super clean! I’d love to find one like that! I would really like a bullnose ford though as my pops had an 86.


They are out there . Not a Ford man myself 


muad said:


> Not a Chebby/GMC guy, but that's a nice clean truck. I think the 80s models are my favorites from them, like the of old scottsdale's.


Like all the years except the 88 and newer chevys


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> Shame didnt know that this past summer. My cousin just sold off his 87 f150. Was surprisingly nice for its age. 300 six 5 speed 4x4. He got a tidy sum for it. I never thought it would sell, just a std cab long bed with an aluminum cap.



Dang! I’ve seen a few that have been restored but I have zero interest in paying 30k for a 30 some year old truck. I just don’t get it and I don’t like them that much lol. I did find a clean 85 10 mins from me a few weeks ago for $4000. It was 2wd though and that’s a hard no.


----------



## muddstopper

I like the sq body Chevy trucks, 1987 being my favorite. The early sq bodies had a big problem with rust. I dont think to much of the 88 to mid 90 body changes, but 95s up are a little better. then they had to put that snowplow of a bumper on the trucks and I lost interest again. my first car was a 1959 Chevy apache, short well base, stepside. 235 six and bulldog 3 speed. Had a tire carrier on the left rear fender. Had 49k miles on it when I got it. New black paint job and replaced the wooden bed, added a set of chrome reverse wheels with baby moon hubcaps and motor swap to a 327/300hp. Man I thought I was cool. Out ran a ford Fairlane with 427 cobra jet with that truck. Wasnt a fair race. Guy showed up with the ford wanting to race my buddies 66 chevelle. We had the cam out of the Chevelle so I offered to race him in my truck. Of course I was being beligerent and trash talking, so we lined them up in front of the shop. Now what the ford driver didnt know was we had been working/playing all night and had been putting used oil on the right lane of the road to listen to the big trucks break traction as they pulled the top of the hill. I backed out into the left lane and the ford lined up in the right. When the flag was dropped, the ford broke traction, swapped lanes a few times, almost in the ditch. My truck barked the tires and off I went. The ford guy was so embarressed he didnt even stop. It was years before I told him the truth about the oiled road.


----------



## morewood

Shea


----------



## morewood

These are from my new area, forgot that I hadn't loaded these here, only on the other site. These last two I finished up last month. The big one is hollow for about 8', then suddenly solid the rest of the trunk. This property is south facing so I will be doing more here over the winter. Up near the house it's the other way, sun doesn't hit it most of the winter. I have a decent pile of logs waiting for me at this location. 

Shea


----------



## cat10ken

You can't beat that white oak for firewood. Looks good!


----------



## svk

I looked at those pictures and thought, boy that looks like North Carolina. Because it is!


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Nice day here after a day of wild wind. Gusts up to 70mph with steady around 50. Minor breeze now. 43 degrees (JAN 14!!!) normal would be about 32.
> 
> Looked at the stash on the proch 1.75 cord. Time to replenish some befor it gets too low. One year I waited too long and had to hand shovel a 75' path to the woodshed through a foot of snow. Moved 7 wagon loads mix black locust, oak, willow, maple. Then decided to move at least one trailer load of willow from the rick of maple that is blocking access to around 8 cord of unsplit black locust rounds. I work at that job every day when weather permits. The maple is probably Red not sugar.



Well that didn't make much sense. Move one trailer full of MAPLE...


----------



## turnkey4099

morewood said:


> View attachment 882450
> 
> View attachment 882451
> 
> View attachment 882452
> 
> 
> These are from my new area, forgot that I hadn't loaded these here, only on the other site. These last two I finished up last month. The big one is hollow for about 8', then suddenly solid the rest of the trunk. This property is south facing so I will be doing more here over the winter. Up near the house it's the other way, sun doesn't hit it most of the winter. I have a decent pile of logs waiting for me at this location.
> 
> Shea



That qualifies for the "you suck" award. I've been wooding since 1978. Never have I lucked into stuff like that right on teh road!!!


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> That qualifies for the "you suck" award. I've been wooding since 1978. Never have I lucked into stuff like that right on teh road!!!


You'll hate this then. Got a call from an old friend. Come and get it. Took the pics from my truck on her lane.


----------



## MustangMike

A 427 Fairlane s a bad A$$ car, what year was it?

However, I think the "Cobra Jet" referred to the 428s.

That said, the 427 Ford motor were better engines. They were internally balanced (instead of external), most of them had the piston pins dead on center (428s and other passenger cars had them offset to let them idle smoother), and most 427s had steel cranks. A steel crank is stronger, but will only survive if it is properly balanced, nodular iron absorbs vibrations better.

Also, all but just a few 427 Ford motors were side oiler blocks (all the oil went to the bearings, you could not run hydraulic lifters in them), and most of them had cross bolted mains (the 428 never did). The 428 was smaller bore/longer stroke.

Some of the very early 427s did not have these features, and the ones made for the Couger (in 67 or 68) were drilled for hydraulic lifters.

Ford only made street versions of the 427 (and Boss 429) so they could run them at NASCAR. They never did use any 428s there.


----------



## Cowboy254

I think we might have stolen your cold weather guys. Snow on the hills last night (after 40°C last week)


----------



## MustangMike

Our snow melted just before Christmas, and even though it has been cold enough most of the time, when there is precipitation it has been rain!

I remember when I was a kid, we would get snow in Nov or Dec, and the ground would stay white till near the end of March.

Has not been like that for decades!

We always built snow forts, snow tunnels and snow men ... it is different now.


----------



## farmer steve

63 1/2, 427


----------



## farmer steve

Another one for ya @MustangMike . Mustang sportswagon.. Would have been a good deer and saw hauler.


----------



## MustangMike

I had 2 67 Fastbacks, including my first one. Don't need much height for the saws!!!


----------



## MustangMike

You will notice that 63 has the "Thunderbird" 427 insignia on it.

Basically, the FE Ford motors were known as "Thunderbird" motors after they started putting the 352 in the 58 Bird. (It replaced the Y block engines).

The Cobra Jet designation did not come along until late 1968 when Ford stuffed a few of them in the 68 Mustangs and surprised everyone by winning the NHRA Winternationals with it that year. Tasca Ford basically developed the engine. Prior 428s ran 390 heads, which were inadequate. Tasca wanted to put 427 Medium Riser heads on it, but the valves were too large for the bore, so they combined medium riser ports with low riser valves and combustion chambers and the 427 Cobra Jet head was born.

Since my 427 block was a "low riser" (different pistons than medium or hi riser) I ran 428 CJ heads on my engine. Was perfect for the street.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Our snow melted just before Christmas, and even though it has been cold enough most of the time, when there is precipitation it has been rain!
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, we would get snow in Nov or Dec, and the ground would stay white till near the end of March.
> 
> Has not been like that for decades!
> 
> We always built snow forts, snow tunnels and snow men ... it is different now.


2nd week of January and we hardly have snow here in Ontario. Been above freezing all week. Mild winters are part of the reason I sold my snowmobile last week. The other part is covid is keeping the snowbirds home instead of wintering in Florida. They are buying everything. Snowmobiles, ATVs, campers... Dealers are empty and used prices are going up. I got 1200 more for my sled than I payed in 2015! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

This has been a mild winter both temp wise and also snow accumulation. We’ve had highs above freezing and overnight lows at/slightly below freezing several times over the past two weeks. We normally get a day or two “January thaw” but nothing like this. I’ll take it though!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> This has been a mild winter both temp wise and also snow accumulation. We’ve had highs above freezing and overnight lows at/slightly below freezing several times over the past two weeks. We normally get a day or two “January thaw” but nothing like this. I’ll take it though!


Kinda sucks in a way, it's so darn muddy it hard not to tear the yard up, let alone get out in the woods and start tree work. Muddy mucky mess. I dont mind the no snow bit, but I'd like a decent freeze to get the ground solid.


----------



## chipper1

Here's a video of that chain I've been running on my 365 special, pretty sure I won't be sharpening it again lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> This has been a mild winter both temp wise and also snow accumulation. We’ve had highs above freezing and overnight lows at/slightly below freezing several times over the past two weeks. We normally get a day or two “January thaw” but nothing like this. I’ll take it though!


It's been warmer here this week, but not totally abnormal, what has been abnormal is the lack of precipitation.
We shot around 500rnds yesterday and had a good time, it was snowing the whole time about 40min north of our house, but here it was more of a mix.
The snow was helpful in gauging the windage, if it was blowing at a 45 then you needed 4-5', if it was less then 2-4'.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent some time at the firewood gym this morning. Wood in racks under the deck. Carry armloads around about 30' and up 7 steps. Good workout for a fella who eats too much! This is a facecord or a third of a cord. Ought to last a month at the current temperature of right around the freezing point, or 2 weeks at -20°C.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been helping one of my cricket mates with half a dozen cypress stumps. He'd lopped them to about 5-8 ft high but then got injured and can't finish them. The bases are up to 30" and there's a few cubes of wood in them, I have two down close to the ground and four with one round left. I'm thinking about noodling a fair bit of it down to <1 inch kindling size and the kids can spread the noodles to dry and stack the kindling to dry and they can try to sell it bagged/bundled at the start of winter. Cowlass is very cute and I think a little farcebook sales/demonstration video by her will work well.

I used cypress noodles as fire starter last winter and they were great and the stump wood should be better again. Worst case scenario, I'll have spent an extra $15 on fuel/oil and Cowgirl will have a lot of mulch (or I'll have enough noodles to light fires for the rest of my life).


----------



## hamish

Hmm which ones next.....


----------



## LondonNeil

There are plenty of ways to get the kids to split it down to kindling safely and newspaper works to get it lit, if you want the kids to do a bit more work that is.


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> There are plenty of ways to get the kids to split it down to kindling safely and newspaper works to get it lit, if you want the kids to do a bit more work that is.



I've got my boy trained to where he pretty much runs the fire for me now. That's a blessing for sure


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> This has been a mild winter both temp wise and also snow accumulation. We’ve had highs above freezing and overnight lows at/slightly below freezing several times over the past two weeks. We normally get a day or two “January thaw” but nothing like this. I’ll take it though!


Same here. Normally back when we would have a foot or more of snow and huge drifts all winter. This year we have had only 2 real snows and both falls did last a week. Ground isn't even frozen.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> View attachment 882692
> Hmm which ones next.....


I bet you don’t ride wheeler much in January normally either.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Here's a video of that chain I've been running on my 365 special, pretty sure I won't be sharpening it again lol.



Philbert should be impressed with your thriftiness on salvaging that chain.


----------



## SS396driver

The truck is mine .


----------



## djg james

I can't believe there's no visible rust. My 2008 is starting to show signs and I had to have the frame welded at a cross member because of rust.


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> The truck is mine .View attachment 882737
> View attachment 882734
> View attachment 882736


Shes a beauty mate, even if it is a chev


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I can't believe there's no visible rust. My 2008 is starting to show signs and I had to have the frame welded at a cross member because of rust.


Had to use my bil 08 Silverado as my dodge is down . Front ujoints went both my 07 and his 08 are rusting. This truck was never used in winter even the underside is super clean


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> I bet you don’t ride wheeler much in January normally either.



Nope, but the past few years the ice hasnt formed and the mighty Tundra has been idle. Broke thru the ice 2 thursday trying to make a skating rink on the pond...


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> The truck is mine .View attachment 882737
> View attachment 882734
> View attachment 882736


With a great topper too


----------



## venture

Tree trimmers are a great resource . I have had good luck that way


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Philbert should be impressed with your thriftiness on salvaging that chain.


He better, I learned it all from him .
I don't normally file them past the witness marks, I was just messing around. I think I have one or two extra 24" chains laying around I'll have to put one on I guess.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> There are plenty of ways to get the kids to split it down to kindling safely and newspaper works to get it lit, if you want the kids to do a bit more work that is.



The kids don't have the pipes to split this. In any case, it's just an experiment to see if they can sell a few bags, and believe me, I ain't noodling the whole lot! 

I stopped using newspaper this year because this was better for getting the fire going and it doesn't cover over your remaining charcoal in the stove with ash. I'm certain some people in town will buy some because they know the kids, the indicator will be if they come back for more. We spread them out in the sun and turned them over after a couple of hours and they're pretty dry now.




The local hardware was giving away these big cement bags, they're rated for 1000kg.


----------



## Cowboy254

It won't win any beauty contests but I finished up S&S the peppermint from next door. 2/3 cord-ish, I guess.


----------



## Saiso

muad said:


> I've got my boy trained to where he pretty much runs the fire for me now. That's a blessing for sure


My two eldest are practically on top of my shoulders at times to make the fire in the morning. It’ll be nice when they’re a bit older


----------



## MustangMike

I keep a large cardboard box of noodles up at the cabin for fire starter. Stuff works great!

I don't have any rounds large enough to be noodled up there (stuff gets logged), so I brought them up from down here!


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> 2nd week of January and we hardly have snow here in Ontario. Been above freezing all week. Mild winters are part of the reason I sold my snowmobile last week. The other part is covid is keeping the snowbirds home instead of wintering in Florida. They are buying everything. Snowmobiles, ATVs, campers... Dealers are empty and used prices are going up. I got 1200 more for my sled than I payed in 2015!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


My buddy just bought two sleds and a enclosed trailer for $2100. I'm not into them, so I don't know one from another. Here in MD, where I live, we haven't gotten any snow to mention yet. My buddy has a vacation cabin two hours up the road and they got ten inches a couple weeks ago, and were calling for more any minute. He's dying to get the one sled out. He says it a 100 MPH sled. He also has 7, 4 wheelers, and saw a Kawasaki for sale and told me. He was broke from the sleds. Add said just bought new one, want this one gone fast, first $500 OBO. I called and it was gone already, must have been a good one.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> With a great topper too


Custom made . He had it made 2 years ago by a guy in Harrisburg all done in house. Going to get one made for my 68


----------



## rarefish383

Put a Squirrel Buster feeder and a suit block in the dog kennel so it's close to the window, and all of the weed seeds in wild bird seed doesn't get in the gardens. The Squirrel Buster is two plastic cylinders. If a Squirrel jumps on the perch, he's heavy enough he pulls the outer cylinder down and shuts the food off. We had two squirrel's the first couple days, and they gave up, and haven't been back. yesterday I peeked out the window, from my desk, and a big old Pileated Woodpecker was sitting on the fence. He flew over to my Blue Bird house, then hopped on the suit block. I got some good video of hom, but I don't know how to get it from ,y cell to "Youtube", to here. Here's a regular pic till the kids get back from skiing, to walk me through the process again. Yesterday there were two of them, today at 7, one showed up. After it left I took the screens off the window, so the next pics will be better.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Put a Squirrel Buster feeder and a suit block in the dog kennel so it's close to the window, and all of the weed seeds in wild bird seed doesn't get in the gardens. The Squirrel Buster is two plastic cylinders. If a Squirrel jumps on the perch, he's heavy enough he pulls the outer cylinder down and shuts the food off. We had two squirrel's the first couple days, and they gave up, and haven't been back. yesterday I peeked out the window, from my desk, and a big old Pileated Woodpecker was sitting on the fence. He flew over to my Blue Bird house, then hopped on the suit block. I got some good video of hom, but I don't know how to get it from ,y cell to "Youtube", to here. Here's a regular pic till the kids get back from skiing, to walk me through the process again. Yesterday there were two of them, today at 7, one showed up. After it left I took the screens off the window, so the next pics will be better.


Nice male pileated! We only get those in the spring and fall.

Non tree/bird people think they kill trees. I remind them that woodpeckers only uncover problems that already exist.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My buddy just bought two sleds and a enclosed trailer for $2100. I'm not into them, so I don't know one from another. Here in MD, where I live, we haven't gotten any snow to mention yet. My buddy has a vacation cabin two hours up the road and they got ten inches a couple weeks ago, and were calling for more any minute. He's dying to get the one sled out. He says it a 100 MPH sled. He also has 7, 4 wheelers, and saw a Kawasaki for sale and told me. He was broke from the sleds. Add said just bought new one, want this one gone fast, first $500 OBO. I called and it was gone already, must have been a good one.


That’s a steal. An enclosed trailer here would be more than that.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Nice male pileated! We only get those in the spring and fall.
> 
> Non tree/bird people think they kill trees. I remind them that woodpeckers only uncover problems that already exist.


I had a 14"-16" Red Oak that the dozer hit when they built the house. Over 30 years, the cavity from the damage, had grown to where I was going to take the tree down. Then a big Pileated moved in and started playing the drums on it. It was pecking holes 2-3 feet above the old damage. The tree was full of black carpenter ants. So, I decided to do some research on Pileated's. One article I read said their number one food was black ants. It was making the holes to entice the ants to move in, it never went down to the rotted out part in the stump, at ground level.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I don't normally file them past the witness marks, I was just messing around.



Now, flip it over, and start sharpening the other side!



Cowboy254 said:


> I stopped using newspaper this year because this was better for getting the fire going and it doesn't cover over your remaining charcoal in the stove with ash.



We call them ‘_noodles_’ on these sites, but I think that one of the ‘proper’ names it goes by is ‘_excelsior_’. Promoting it as ‘_Excelsior Fire Starter_’ might promote sales.



Cowboy254 said:


> The local hardware was giving away these big cement bags, they're rated for 1000kg.


Nice bags! A lot of guys (those with forks and tractors) would use those for firewood storage and transport.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Took it four wheeling . Handles nicely


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Took it four wheeling . Handles nicely View attachment 882904
> View attachment 882905
> View attachment 882906


What did ya pay fir that? Super clean, Nice truck!


----------



## Saiso

ElevatorGuy said:


> What did ya pay fir that? Super clean, Nice truck!


I’m curious too... nice gem


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> What did ya pay fir that? Super clean, Nice truck!


Ya never ask a guy how much he paid .....Less than when it was new . Not much less


----------



## Ryan A

Small scrounge from the cemetery where I got some Norway Maple from last year. Easy pickings.


----------



## svk

Tried to scrounge up some fish today. Skunked again. My friend was fishing in another spot and only saw one. Pike do hit the doldrums in mid winter and should start getting hungry around mid February again.

My son dropped his cell phone down the hole, amazingly i was able to scoop it off the bottom with a landing net. Lucky.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My son dropped his cell phone down the hole, amazingly i was able to scoop it off the bottom with a landing net.


Had some friends ice fishing a year or so ago, at a resort, so the holes were pre-drilled, and the shelters provided.

They looked down the hole with a camera, and saw someone’s wallet and sunglasses on the bottom.

They did not catch any fish, but had more fun retrieving the wallet and sunglasses, and contacting the guy to return it.

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

Tough bite here today also, but I did scrounge up enough for a meal.


----------



## moresnow

Philbert said:


> Had some friends ice fishing a year or so ago, at a resort, so the holes were pre-drill, and the shelters provided.
> 
> They looked down the hole with a camera, and saw someone’s wallet and sunglasses on the bottom.
> 
> They did not catch any fish, but had more fun retrieving the wallet and sunglasses, and contacting the guy to return it.
> 
> Philbert


The last overnighter I rented had a bag of dog chow dumped down a hole! Our camera found it. Good lordy. Not good. We left early.


----------



## Philbert

moresnow said:


> The last overnighter I rented had a bag of dog chow dumped down a hole! Our camera found it. Good lordy. Not good. We left early.


Is that supposed to attract fish, or were the previous occupants just pigs?

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Paint vs Powder coating cases? Some plastics are still available for my 288 but I’m worried if I get it powder coated, It may be a different shade. Husqvarna does make a rattle can color from doing a little digging.

Any preferences here?

I use my saws to cut wood, no shelf queens but it would be nice to clean up a little.


----------



## JustJeff

We were supposed to be ice fishing this weekend but we're under a lockdown. Going in February now. The dog chow thing will attract baitfish and thus bigger fish. But like a bird feeder, you have to do it ahead of time. It's a good trick to use off the.end of a dock but for ice fishing, I prefer a clean hole.
In other news, we cooked with the Dutch oven and it's going to need some svk treatment!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

Ryan A said:


> Paint vs Powder coating cases? Some plastics are still available for my 288 but I’m worried if I get it powder coated, It may be a different shade. Husqvarna does make a rattle can color from doing a little digging.
> 
> Any preferences here?
> 
> I use my saws to cut wood, no shelf queens but it would be nice to clean up a little.
> View attachment 883005
> View attachment 883006
> View attachment 883007



I like the way she looks as is

Older chicks have experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

JustJeff said:


> We were supposed to be ice fishing this weekend but we're under a lockdown. Going in February now. The dog chow thing will attract baitfish and thus bigger fish. But like a bird feeder, you have to do it ahead of time. It's a good trick to use off the.end of a dock but for ice fishing, I prefer a clean hole.
> In other news, we cooked with the Dutch oven and it's going to need some svk treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Hum......[emoji848]

I always thought a “Dutch oven” was when you fart in bed and pull the covers over her head.

Cool pot though [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

U&A said:


> I like the way she looks as is
> 
> Older chicks have experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s rough for sure. Top cover needs replacing and I’ll split the cases to do bearings and seals. Just curious as to who does what here.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Ya never ask a guy how much he paid .....Less than when it was new . Not much less


I like to ask how much people paid for their house, if they tell me that personal/private I search their address and tell them what they paid.
That's a good price for that truck, it's sweet.
My BIL and I rebuilt one just like it, except yours has a lot more metal than his did , I hate rust .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Small scrounge from the cemetery where I got some Norway Maple from last year. Easy pickings.View attachment 882975


Let me guess, it was dead standing .
Nice scrounge man .


Ryan A said:


> Paint vs Powder coating cases? Some plastics are still available for my 288 but I’m worried if I get it powder coated, It may be a different shade. Husqvarna does make a rattle can color from doing a little digging.
> 
> Any preferences here?
> 
> I use my saws to cut wood, no shelf queens but it would be nice to clean up a little.
> View attachment 883005
> View attachment 883006
> View attachment 883007


I'd leave it like it is. Run the heck out of it and throw it around without worrying about it, it will never look any worse, and paint won't make it run any better lol. When you pull it out to cut those big 24" logs and someones like what a piece of crap(either out loud or in there head), then you fire it up and they're like .
If you want a pretty one sell that one and add a little cash to buy a nicer one. There isn't a terrible amount of price between a well used one and a nicer one if you're patient, or buy a 390xp with quick clips on the top cover for the filter, nice anti vibe, better fuel economy, and best yet, side tensioner .
C'mon you guys knew that was coming  .


----------



## Hinerman

Scrounged a little white oak and a lot of pin oak


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Scrounged a little white oak and a lot of pin oak
> 
> View attachment 883022


Wow, is that a new scrounging hole, looks like a nice one.


----------



## square1

Picked up some ash over the weekend.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Put a Squirrel Buster feeder and a suit block in the dog kennel so it's close to the window, and all of the weed seeds in wild bird seed doesn't get in the gardens. The Squirrel Buster is two plastic cylinders. If a Squirrel jumps on the perch, he's heavy enough he pulls the outer cylinder down and shuts the food off. We had two squirrel's the first couple days, and they gave up, and haven't been back. yesterday I peeked out the window, from my desk, and a big old Pileated Woodpecker was sitting on the fence. He flew over to my Blue Bird house, then hopped on the suit block. I got some good video of hom, but I don't know how to get it from ,y cell to "Youtube", to here. Here's a regular pic till the kids get back from skiing, to walk me through the process again. Yesterday there were two of them, today at 7, one showed up. After it left I took the screens off the window, so the next pics will be better.


I have a couple of them and some smaller woodpeckers at my suet from time to time


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I like to ask how much people paid for their house, if they tell me that personal/private I search their address and tell them what they paid.
> That's a good price for that truck, it's sweet.
> My BIL and I rebuilt one just like it, except yours has a lot more metal than his did , I hate rust .


Me too . This truck has zero rust on it ,floors are perfect as is the bed .


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> I'd leave it like it is. Run the heck out of it and throw it around without worrying about it, it will never look any worse, and paint won't make it run any better lol. When you pull it out to cut those big 24" logs and someones like what a piece of crap(either out loud or in there head), then you fire it up and they're like .
> If you want a pretty one sell that one and add a little cash to buy a nicer one. There isn't a terrible amount of price between a well used one and a nicer one if you're patient, or buy a 390xp with quick clips on the top cover for the filter, nice anti vibe, better fuel economy, and best yet, side tensioner .
> C'mon you guys knew that was coming  .


 Honestly I thought you’d be the opposite. Some of the saws you post are gorgeous!

With that being said, it does make sense to leave it be fix what needs to be fixed. Making one pretty could $nowball pretty quick.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Honestly I thought you’d be the opposite. Some of the saws you post are gorgeous!
> 
> With that being said, it does make sense to leave it be fix what needs to be fixed. Making one pretty could $nowball pretty quick.


Did you ever see the pictures of the never fired 288 I had. It wasn't a big deal for me to sell it, it was only going to loose value, the one you have will continue to hold it's value while making you money/saving you money. I like the pretty saws, but I'm pretty frugal, did you see that chain .


----------



## svk

Interesting about the dog food. I know guys will use canned corn too to "chum" for certain species of fish. 

That sort of thing would only be useful for bottom feeding and bottom dwelling fish. Suspended school fish would never know it was down there.


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> Wow, is that a new scrounging hole, looks like a nice one.



Kinda. I used to get wood from a tree service on a regular occasion. They have grown and I can't always be on site like I used to be. the tree service pays a guy to dump wood on his property. The tree service introduced us about a year ago and I can basically go out there any time I want. It is becoming a freaking mess. The landowner can't keep up with burning the wood and it is starting to get out of control. It is not easy trying to burn 20-48" logs, some of them very green. Some of the stuff is HUGE!!!

Yes, there is a lot of wood there; silver maple, elm, walnut, pecan, yellow pine, ginkgo, hackberry, red oak, white oak, ash, mulberry, sycamore, sweet gum. The landowner bought a skid steer to deal with it. I think he is passed what a skid steer will do and needs a dozer or an excavator with a thumb. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## LondonNeil

Scrounged up 2*10 kg sacks (2* 22lb sacks for the non metric ified) of coalite smokeless coal. Both my stoves are multifuel so I can burn coal. Normally I wouldn't, it's dirty polluting and a release of carbon sequestered billions of years ago..... And more costly than mains gas. But when a neighbor is moving and getting rid.... Well someone's going to burn it, may as well be me.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> Did you ever see the pictures of the never fired 288 I had. It wasn't a big deal for me to sell it, it was only going to loose value, the one you have will continue to hold it's value while making you money/saving you money. I like the pretty saws, but I'm pretty frugal, did you see that chain .


I was literally looking at OEM tanks for $100, low top OEM covers for $50,$90 NIB carb to replace the offshore carb on there now......it would never end.
Thanks for the words of wisdom


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Scrounged up 2*10 kg sacks (2* 22lb sacks for the non metric ified) of coalite smokeless coal. Both my stoves are multifuel so I can burn coal. Normally I wouldn't, it's dirty polluting and a release of carbon sequestered billions of years ago..... And more costly than mains gas. But when a neighbor is moving and getting rid.... Well someone's going to burn it, may as well be me.


Is D*ck Van Dike gonna come by and sweep your chimney flue?

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

'allo Mary Poppins! 

Much as I fancy Emily Blunt, the original with Julie Andrews is s much better film, my 2 girls love it. DvDs accent though.... hahahaha!


You remind me, I need to get my battery drill and Cyclone brush out, I've burnt a good 3 cord through one stove since I last swept it, maybe more.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> You remind me, I need to get my battery drill and Cyclone brush out, I've burnt a good 3 cord through one stove since I last swept it, maybe more.


We’ll need photos of that!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> We’ll need photos of that!
> 
> Philbert


This is kinda the image I have of Neil now.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Scrounged up 2*10 kg sacks (2* 22lb sacks for the non metric ified) of coalite smokeless coal. Both my stoves are multifuel so I can burn coal. Normally I wouldn't, it's dirty polluting and a release of carbon sequestered billions of years ago..... And more costly than mains gas. But when a neighbor is moving and getting rid.... Well someone's going to burn it, may as well be me.


Scrounging coal is a whole different thread. Jeez keep it on topic! You know we only deal with the following topics: wood, saws, craft beer, the best handload for sending a gophers head thru his azz at 600 yards, maple syrup, tractors, trucks, trailers, woodworking, cast iron, motorcycles and muscle cars, fishing....Did I miss anything? Lol!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Scrounging coal is a whole different thread. Jeez keep it on topic! You know we only deal with the following topics: wood, saws, craft beer, the best handload for sending a gophers head thru his azz at 600 yards, maple syrup, tractors, trucks, trailers, woodworking, cast iron, motorcycles and muscle cars, fishing....Did I miss anything? Lol!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Tractors, carts/wagons come to mind lol


----------



## sean donato

Ooo forgot wheelbarrows


----------



## H-Ranch

Haywire said:


> You folks getting tired of spruce scrounge pics yet?


Nope! Heck, @dancan used to post spruce scrounges almost every day by the van load. That's 12/7ths of a truck load or 39 and 5/3rds wheelbarrow loads for you newbies.


----------



## LondonNeil

Serious laughter at the 'Gopher control' comment!


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Scrounging coal is a whole different thread. Jeez keep it on topic! You know we only deal with the following topics: wood, saws, craft beer, the best handload for sending a gophers head thru his azz at 600 yards, maple syrup, tractors, trucks, trailers, woodworking, cast iron, motorcycles and muscle cars, fishing....Did I miss anything? Lol!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Whiskey


----------



## SS396driver

Grandkids and dogs


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> Kinda. I used to get wood from a tree service on a regular occasion. They have grown and I can't always be on site like I used to be. the tree service pays a guy to dump wood on his property. The tree service introduced us about a year ago and I can basically go out there any time I want. It is becoming a freaking mess. The landowner can't keep up with burning the wood and it is starting to get out of control. It is not easy trying to burn 20-48" logs, some of them very green. Some of the stuff is HUGE!!!
> 
> Yes, there is a lot of wood there; silver maple, elm, walnut, pecan, yellow pine, ginkgo, hackberry, red oak, white oak, ash, mulberry, sycamore, sweet gum. The landowner bought a skid steer to deal with it. I think he is passed what a skid steer will do and needs a dozer or an excavator with a thumb. Pictures don't do it justice.


That's awesome.
Maybe you need to start working with him to process some of the wood onsite and make some cash.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I was literally looking at OEM tanks for $100, low top OEM covers for $50,$90 NIB carb to replace the offshore carb on there now......it would never end.
> Thanks for the words of wisdom


That is cool about the 288, there is pretty good parts availability even though its an older saw.
Welcome, glad you find it helpful  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> Did I miss anything?



Putting nice glossy finishes on coffee tables...


----------



## svk

My middle son turns 15 today. Locally made, thick cut bacon stole the show this morning. It’s so good!


----------



## morewood

svk said:


> My middle son turns 15 today. Locally made, thick cut bacon stole the show this morning. It’s so good!



That's awesome!! My son turned 15 last month. Just since last wrestling season finished (end of March) he has added 3" of height and almost 40lbs. Bacon has been a contributing factor for sure. Just this weekend he was counting up the amount of protein he is getting in his diet. He has gotten into the power side of weight lifting big time. He is as frustrating to deal with as he is awesome. Love this age.

Shea


----------



## morewood

Wanted to show this before and after pic. One of two oaks and that fell on a person's property this year, that I sorta got. The one pictured was fairly solid. We cut up some of the stuff and brought it home. The biggest stuff was still sitting on private property beside the road. It's sat there, with the landowners permission, for the last couple months due to my dump trailer delivery date continually being pushed back. This weekend a family member told me the rest of it has been taken.....the biggest pieces!! Those chunks are almost 3' in diameter and about 4' long. Most of that wood was taken. I hate a thief. Hope they don't realize I marked where the metal is.

Shea


----------



## Jasent

We had a big wind storm last week. Trees down every where. Neighbors down the road had 2 big Doug fir come down. It’s green but will be nice fire wood after a good seasoning. My 25” bar on the 361 got a good workout


----------



## olyman

morewood said:


> Wanted to show this before and after pic. One of two oaks and that fell on a person's property this year, that I sorta got. The one pictured was fairly solid. We cut up some of the stuff and brought it home. The biggest stuff was still sitting on private property beside the road. It's sat there, with the landowners permission, for the last couple months due to my dump trailer delivery date continually being pushed back. This weekend a family member told me the rest of it has been taken.....the biggest pieces!! Those chunks are almost 3' in diameter and about 4' long. Most of that wood was taken. I hate a thief. Hope they don't realize I marked where the metal is.
> 
> Shea


wouldnt you just love to hold their hand,,and bust their fingers????????? filthy thieves......


----------



## Cowboy254

You can't leave cut up wood just lying around for ever, it's guaranteed to grow legs eventually. It does suck though, especially after you put in all the hard work. 

Over here, the land between a landowner's front fence and the road is not theirs - it is road reserve and under the authority of the state roads entity (outside town limits). Officially they frown upon roadside scrounging due to the potential for accidents to occur but in practice, as long as you're well off the road, if wood disappears then it is one less thing they have to deal with. In town, it is the shire's problem. On the roadside in our shire, they typically cut up fallen timber and leave it for whoever wants it, first come, first served.


----------



## rarefish383

Sometimes things just work out well. I was down at the "Dead Ash Hole" this morning. The only trees I have left are over a small spring fed creek. I can usually drop them, hook a chain to the trunk, and my BIL pulls the whole tree across the creek out in the field for me. He couldn't help today. We dropped one 30" Ash, and had to clean the dead brush out of the way to back up and load wood. I started a brush fire next to the creek and got rid of the brush. My buddy had a full load on his Ram, but I only had one row on the 10' dump. The tree I wanted has a 2X6 nailed across it, to another Ash, for a shooting rest, so I had to cut above that. The one I wanted was about 90', and at about 60' had two leads. Only problem, there was a bigger Ash to the left, but leaning in front of my tree. It looked like if I threw it straight at the leaning tree it would just slide down the back side into the field, but all the dead brush would land right on the gravel bridge going into the other field. I made my notch and started the back cut. As it started to hinge I turned and walked away a few steps. I turned back just in time to see my big straight tree hit the leaner right where the two big leads were. Instead of sliding down the back of the leaner, the two big leads snapped off and swung back under the leaner, then the whole leaner up rooted and fell across the brush from the snapped off top. All of the trunk wood was up off the ground so it was easy to get to and cut. The big straight tree fell across the creek and 20' of it was sticking up hill about 6' off the ground making it easy to cut. I wound up with 6 rows on the trailer, if split that would be a cord and a half. I'm home kicking back. That old 660 sure works me now a days, even though it only has the 25" bar.


----------



## Philbert

Lot of '_Zogger w_ood' there!

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

When pulling my firewood trailer behind my 1 ton International I need a drop hitch, well last time doing that I rolled back and the trailer hit a low stump (One I thought it would clear). The 2“ tube that goes into the receiver hitch broke, after a little more use. So I got a new 16” drop hitch and support bars, and modified the hitch to accept the support bars. Then drilled the frame and installed the other end.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Welp, the bug bit me again....
Ive been burning wood since November in my new stove. Loves this thing, sips wood.
Guy that works for me bought his first house, had a wood stove, he was given a free homemade splitter by another of my guys.
After some tinkering we got it running 
View attachment IMG_1487.MOV


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well. Not sure if the video worked, here is the only picture of the “fixing” on the splitter


----------



## MechanicMatt

_here’s some pictures of my helpers _


----------



## svk

We’ve been trying to scrounge up some older snowmobiles this winter....I have one but the secondary clutch is shot and it’s rusted on to the jack shaft so I need to disassemble a lot of stuff to pull the jack shaft out. 

We found one, a real minty 91 EXT El Tigre on Sunday. Have been on a few wild goose chases looking at others and a few that sold before I got to them. The search continues. Luckily we don’t have a lot of snow (yet) so the wheelers are still effective in all but drifted areas.


----------



## MustangMike

Ya left out Maple Syrup, Splitters (hand held and mechanical), Frying pans, Cooking tips, I had another, but I'm forgetting it!


----------



## SS396driver

@MechanicMat I was wondering where you have been. Drove by your place the other day


----------



## MustangMike

I did a lot of ballistic testing before I selected a bullet to hunt with.

I will just say that if you do the testing, you will learn a lot you never knew before.

Bundled, soaked newspaper works very well for this.

Why is it important? Some bullets will come apart and IMO should not be used for big game hunting, some will mushroom off to the side and will plane wildly in the test medium, heavier bullets in the same caliber will only penetrate more deeply if they are of stronger construction. Penetration depth will depend on the energy of the bullet, and how fast it does or does not open. Smaller bore guns of the same power will penetrate deeper than larger bore. A 270 Win, 30-06 and 348 Win all have about the same muzzle energy. Contrary to popular belief, the 270 will penetrate the deepest, and the 348 the least. That said, the 348 makes a much larger wound and will kill much faster.

Bullets that develop mushroom petals (instead of a full mushroom) will penetrate far deeper than full mushroom bullets.

This information helps you to select bullets that consistently produce clean kills and is (IMO) very important.


----------



## MustangMike

His guys fixed my Mustang yesterday, needed a Cam Actuator after almost 150,000 miles. Local repair shop would not touch it!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I did a lot of ballistic testing before I selected a bullet to hunt with.
> 
> I will just say that if you do the testing, you will learn a lot you never knew before.
> 
> Bundled, soaked newspaper works very well for this.
> 
> Why is it important? Some bullets will come apart and IMO should not be used for big game hunting, some will mushroom off to the side and will plane wildly in the test medium, heavier bullets in the same caliber will only penetrate more deeply if the are of stronger construction. Penetration depth will depend on the energy of the bullet, and how fast it does or does not open. Smaller bore guns of the same power will penetrate deeper than larger bore. A 270 Win, 30-06 and 348 Win all have about the same muzzle energy. Contrary to popular belief, the 270 will penetrate the deepest, and the 348 the least. That said, the 348 makes a much larger would and will kill much faster.
> 
> Bullets that develop mushroom petals (instead of a full mushroom) will penetrate far deeper than full mushroom bullets.
> 
> This information helps you to select bullets that consistently produce clean kills and is (IMO) very important.


Last year my wife bought me a 300wm for my birthday. Sure to the current climate, I was stuck buying 2 boxes of federal fusion 180gr for it. I was very surprised to see how well the bullet stayed together, and that it almost came out the other side of the deer I shot with it this year. It's done so well, thus far I'm considering loading it similar to fusion loads.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Last year my wife bought me a 300wm for my birthday. Sure to the current climate, I was stuck buying 2 boxes of federal fusion 180gr for it. I was very surprised to see how well the bullet stayed together, and that it almost came out the other side of the deer I shot with it this year. It's done so well, thus far I'm considering loading it similar to fusion loads.


That caliber is one of few I’ve seen up here that’s still available. Do you need more?


----------



## panolo

I was in the sportsman's warehouse in Coon Rapids, Mn the other day and they had all kinds of ammo. Was pretty happy to snag what I was unable to find at other places. Maybe I caught them right after a restock supply came in but I was happy non the less. Another great place that always has stock is Shooting Sports in Little Falls. I don't get by there much but they always have ammo and the folks there are superb.


----------



## svk

I’m doing pretty well on ammo now except I’m down to about 100 rounds of .357/38 spl and about 12 rounds of .44 mag. I have a new to me .44 I can’t shoot because of that.


----------



## svk

According to the Federal Cartridge CEO, they are making ammo at a record pace but demand is through the roof between regular use, new shooters, and hoarders.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> His guys fixed my Mustang yesterday, needed a Cam Actuator after almost 150,000 miles. Local repair shop would not touch it!


What was their reasoning? Not real old or heavy miles


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I have a new to me .44 I can’t shoot because of that.


Can't you just use (2) .22's?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Can't you just use (2) .22's?
> 
> Philbert


Most libs think that way.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> That caliber is one of few I’ve seen up here that’s still available. Do you need more?


No, I have bullets and should have powder to load for it. I likely wont shoot it much as I have much more ammo for my 7mag and 338mag, the 300mag just filled that parent case gap I had.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> What was their reasoning? Not real old or heavy miles


They did not have the "tool" and were scared to do it, feared not getting the cam timing right.

They are mostly Bow Tie guys, and I guess these overhead cam Ford engines scare them!


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> What was their reasoning? Not real old or heavy miles


They are a bunch of........

uncle Mike’s blessed, I have two former Ford techs that work for me. One has forgotten more than I have learned and the other guy (very very smart himself) happens to have the tool needed to swap actuators without pulling the whole timing cover.

The job is manageable without the tool, but having the tool gets it done in two hours instead of 12


----------



## MechanicMatt

Going to be getting my 262xp running again soon


----------



## muddstopper

I dont understand all those big calibers for you northern folks. Biggest magnum I own is the 7mm win mag. I only have it for shtf moments I havent ran into yet. For long range hunting, my .270 does just find and I have killed deer at 300yrds with my 30-06. Killed more deer with a 243 than anything else I have ever owned. I aint had a bear run off yet when shot with my 44mg ruger carbine or my 44mag model 29. those big 300 mag and 338 magnum are best left to those folks that shoot from mountain top to mountain top out west or across those 600 acre corn fields on elk and moose and mule deer. Hit a white tail with a 338 and you dont have nothing left to eat. Heck, most of the deer you get to shoot around here can be took with open sights and a 30-30.


----------



## Haywire

Joe and the camel are in charge now. RIP USA


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> I dont understand all those big calibers for you northern folks. Biggest magnum I own is the 7mm win mag. I only have it for shtf moments I havent ran into yet. For long range hunting, my .270 does just find and I have killed deer at 300yrds with my 30-06. Killed more deer with a 243 than anything else I have ever owned. I aint had a bear run off yet when shot with my 44mg ruger carbine or my 44mag model 29. those big 300 mag and 338 magnum are best left to those folks that shoot from mountain top to mountain top out west or across those 600 acre corn fields on elk and moose and mule deer. Hit a white tail with a 338 and you dont have nothing left to eat. Heck, most of the deer you get to shoot around here can be took with open sights and a 30-30.


Your full of it, I've killed plenty of deer with my 338. Bullet selection is important. My buck this year had minimal meat damage with the 300 mag. I've seen plenty of guys blow deer to nothing with an 06 and ballistic tip ammo. Learn to shoot you gun, and the next time I'm out at the ranch in Montana I'll remember I should have taken my 243 when were out for elk. Oh wait that will be in the safe amd I'll likely have the 338 with, again.


----------



## svk

Just my thoughts:

A lot of guys use too much gun, for the wrong reasons. If a person can’t shoot accurately with a 30-30 then they have no business lugging a 300 ultra mag through the woods so they can impress their buddies.

If a (competent) hunter is shooting long distances or need a heavier caliber for large and if dangerous game, shoot the largest gun you can without recoil becoming an issue.

I personally do a lot of walking in the woods and want a shorter gun so I’m not whacking brush with my barrel. .30-06 has plenty of power for anything I’ll encounter in Minnesota. If I was in grizzly bear range, I’d carry a 300 mag at minimum. And yes I can shoot.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My household we use 30-06, .35whelen, 6.5 and 30-30

bullet placement is important with all three and all three will kill when the shooter knows what they’re doing


----------



## woodchip rookie

I had a 338LM. Was hitting steel at 1350. Expensive to shoot even hand loading. Switched to 6.5CM


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> RIP USA


Funny thing: I have a neighbor (Air Force vet) that just turned their flag back, right side up, today. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> My household we use 30-06, .35whelen, 6.5 and 30-30
> 
> bullet placement is important with all three and all three will kill when the shooter knows what they’re doing


35 Whelen is on my list of calibers to acquire.

My next gun will be a 20 ga auto. Then a repeating pistol that shoots accurately.


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> Funny thing: I have a neighbor (Air Force vet) that just turned their flag back, right side up, today.
> 
> Philbert


There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## JustJeff

30-30 model 94 for walking bush and a savage bolt in 25-06 for further than I can see. .22 and 12ga for everything else.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks. I like to see what’s available, and especially what people here use and like. I suppose I could sell wood to pay for the mill, I have 20 acres of Sierra timberland.



What are you getting for a cord of wood out there? Price/species?


----------



## MustangMike

I have taken more deer with my 300 Win Mag than anything else, but I currently use an 06 and it is just fine.

I bought the 300 because it was a Bicentennial Ruger M77, and hunted with it because it shot great. (5/8" groups at 100 yds)

Use a good bullet and put it behind the shoulder and you don't loose any meat at all.

Almost anything will work on a farm or other open field shooting. In heavy woods, I have had much better success with 30 cal or larger. A 30-30 is marginal power for deer, if you contact any brush/small saplings before the deer you may not get it.

I once did not get a deer with a 270 because the bullets deflected wildly on very light brush (I went back the next day and found where they went), and my brother did not get a deer with the 270 when it ran out of steam after going through some heavy brush. The bullet hit the shoulder and broke the skin, but did not penetrate. (I know because I got that deer)

I took a nice size buck with the 270 WSM, with good handloads (Barnes Bullets). The deer stayed in heavy brush and the bullet must have passed through some before hitting it. The entrance hole was large and the exit hole was very small. I went back to 30 cal after that.

If they had chambered the Ruger American Rifle in 338 Federal I would have gotten one, but it is good in 06 or 308. 300 Savage and 30-40 Krag are also very good deer cartridges.


----------



## svk

It’s kind of crazy how many proprietary cartridges have been introduced in the last 20 years. Seemed like there was an arms race up to the 1960’s then almost no new cartridges till 2000. Then the short mags, ultra mags, short ultra mags, lever gun cartridges, and short action cartridges for semi auto guns just popped up everywhere.


----------



## svk

Off the top of my head I think I’ve shot big game with 8 different cartridges. I’m sure I’m missing something. 

I know it’s just coincidence but every deer I’ve shot with 7mm-08 tipped over in its tracks. The deer that ran the furthest with a fatal shot were from 30-06 and 300 win mag.


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> I had a 338LM. Was hitting steel at 1350. Expensive to shoot even hand loading. Switched to 6.5CM


I remember seeing the price of LM cartridges back in the day. 20 years ago they were more than what folks are scalping ammo for these days!!


----------



## svk

Speaking of guns from the 60’s, two cartridges that always intrigued me are the 264 and 284 Winchester. The 264WM is sort of like the 220 swift on steroids. Flattest shooting medium game cartridge around but hot loads guarantee short barrel life.


----------



## MustangMike

A friend of mine has a 35/284 wildcat. Ballistically the same as a 35 Whalen, but short enough to use in his lever gun.

The 284 is an old "short mag" w/o the belt. The head is recessed to the same size as 308/30-06, then the cartridge gets fatter.

Another good round that never gained popularity, same as the 7mm/280 Remington.

7 mm 08 is a very good bore to case capacity match.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Speaking of guns from the 60’s, two cartridges that always intrigued me are the 264 and 284 Winchester. The 264WM is sort of like the 220 swift on steroids. Flattest shooting medium game cartridge around but hot loads guarantee short barrel life.


It is odd the calibers that make it and the ones that went the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Philbert said:


> Funny thing: I have a neighbor (Air Force vet) that just turned their flag back, right side up, today.
> 
> Philbert


Well, you're in MN, so...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> What are you getting for a cord of wood out there? Price/species?



Mixed softwood (fir, sugar pine, cedar) goes for $180 - $200 per cord. That’s delivered within about twenty miles. Extra for further deliveries. Oak usually goes for $250 per cord. I just looked, one guy has oak for $200 per cord. Few people here know what a face cord or rick is. I haven't sold oak in about ten years, it’s too scarce to part with. We burn it ourselves. Those are local prices, on the coast oak goes for $350 - $375 per cord.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> It is odd the calibers that make it and the ones that went the way of the dodo bird.


Yes indeed.

The 284 is a great cartridge but was destined to fail from the start because it was only chambered in one or two models. And folks were afraid of a rebated cartridge. 

Then you’ve got Remington with the .222, .223, and .222 Remington mag. Each of them a millimeter in case difference.


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> Your full of it, I've killed plenty of deer with my 338. Bullet selection is important. My buck this year had minimal meat damage with the 300 mag. I've seen plenty of guys blow deer to nothing with an 06 and ballistic tip ammo. Learn to shoot you gun, and the next time I'm out at the ranch in Montana I'll remember I should have taken my 243 when were out for elk. Oh wait that will be in the safe amd I'll likely have the 338 with, again.


Sorry to offend, I dont have to over compensate, I usually hit where I aim. I have no need for the big magnums, but I dont hunt out west and I dont hunt elk or grizzlies.


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> It is odd the calibers that make it and the ones that went the way of the dodo bird.


Your .264 is now your 6.5 calibers and the .284 is the new 6.8 western, 7mm-08, 7mm magnums yada yada yada. The bullets are still around they have just been tinkered with.


----------



## hayboy

Would this be scrounging firewood? 2loads free from a resaw mill near me Some people don’t like pine works good for me


----------



## SimonHS

hayboy said:


> 2loads free from a resaw mill near me Some people don’t like pine works good for me


Will make excellent kindling. Enough for a year or two, or more.


----------



## Saiso

You folks know so much about firearms! Interesting read for the most part  I’m mostly involved with firearms as a firearm instructor and coordinator. I have recently inherited my father’s firearms also so I’m looking forward to cleaning them, bring them back to life and bring my boys out shooting/hunting when they’re older. I wasn’t interested much as a kid (if only we could go back..) so hopefully my boys are because I still remember the couple times I went out with my father.


----------



## Philbert

hayboy said:


> Would this be scrounging firewood? 2loads free from a resaw mill near me


More of a '_scrounge_', IMO, than some of the posts in this thread!

Many years ago I knew of a pallet factory that used to sell short ends of oak and maple: $5 per pickup load in the summer; $15 during the heating season. Not pretty, but, but kiln dried, no splitting, etc. When I first bought a wood stove insert for my fireplace, I bought large 'bundles' (about 8' long? 4' to 5' diameter?) of oak clapboard from the mills: about $60, delivered (also not technically a' scrounge', but a good deal). Bought my first electric chainsaw to cut it up.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> I dont understand all those big calibers for you northern folks. Biggest magnum I own is the 7mm win mag. I only have it for shtf moments I havent ran into yet. For long range hunting, my .270 does just find and I have killed deer at 300yrds with my 30-06. Killed more deer with a 243 than anything else I have ever owned. I aint had a bear run off yet when shot with my 44mg ruger carbine or my 44mag model 29. those big 300 mag and 338 magnum are best left to those folks that shoot from mountain top to mountain top out west or across those 600 acre corn fields on elk and moose and mule deer. Hit a white tail with a 338 and you dont have nothing left to eat. Heck, most of the deer you get to shoot around here can be took with open sights and a 30-30.


I wasn't going to say anything. I hunt the mountains of MD and WV. My go to deer gun is a 250-3000 Savage 99. I know I've shot at least 80-100 deer with the 1950 model R with a Redfield 2-7. I've found that if you shoot them in the eye, no matter how big they are, they die, NOW. The 250 shoots flat enough you use the same point of aim at 200 as you do at 100. I'm getting old and soft. When I was young I loved my Contender with the 14" barrel and 4X Lobo scope, in 35 Remington. I used to want a 416 Rigby Double. Now I want a 275 Rigby bolt.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Your full of it, I've killed plenty of deer with my 338. Bullet selection is important. My buck this year had minimal meat damage with the 300 mag. I've seen plenty of guys blow deer to nothing with an 06 and ballistic tip ammo. Learn to shoot you gun, and the next time I'm out at the ranch in Montana I'll remember I should have taken my 243 when were out for elk. Oh wait that will be in the safe amd I'll likely have the 338 with, again.


Sean, he did say those whoppers are for out west and big stuff. He also said something about the North East Guys. All you had to do is say you do hunt out West, and that doesn't really matter either. All you need to say is it's what you like. I've been getting into single shot target rifles and have found how easy it is to put a round in a target the size of a quarter. I haven't ruined an ounce of meat since I started shooting stuff in the eye or ear. I've been invited to hunt bear in Oregon, think I'll use one of my 1899's in 303 Savage.


----------



## rarefish383

Got sidetracked with the guns stuff. I think I've got the posting vid's down, here we go.


----------



## JustJeff

Ok. Back to cast iron, which if you recall is one of the self-moderated-approved topics! Just ordered this bag for my Dutch oven (the kind that smells good). We use the Dutch oven when camping, to cook with coals. Nice to have something to store it in rather than the cardboard box.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

rarefish383 said:


>



We've got those guys too.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Ok. Back to cast iron, which if you recall is one of the self-moderated-approved topics! Just ordered this bag for my Dutch oven (the kind that smells good). We use the Dutch oven when camping, to cook with coals. Nice to have something to store it in rather than the cardboard box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm heading out to the grill right now with the Le Creuset cast frying pan the family got me for my bith day. It has the serated lid that puts grill maks on the meat from the top. I put it in the grill, close the lid, and get the temps up close to 600*, then I throw the meat in the pan, put the lid on, and in 3-4 minutes the steak and chicken are perfect.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> ...... We use the Dutch oven when camping, to cook with coals. Nice to have something to store it in rather than the cardboard box.


I too take my 4 and 6 qt dutch ovens camping and I thought about getting those bags. But I wonder how greasy/oily they get inside. So for the 6 qt, I have a Aluminum deep fry pan with handles that it just fits inside. I place the 4 qt on top and then store them in my truck box.


----------



## SS396driver

Picking this up Saturday . Do I need more wood. No but I can’t pass it up some locust and maple


----------



## rarefish383

I put the grill all the way up, came in tossed the salad, went back out the grill and skillet were at 500*. Dipped the stakes in a thin layer of olive oil and put them on. Put a can of green beans on. Drank half a beer. Steaks were on 5 minutes. Beans done. About 15 minutes start to table.


----------



## rarefish383

One thing I learned about quality meat and fish, when you take it off the grill you have to eat it NOW. The meat is still hot, so it's still cooking. My first piece was perfect pink in the middle. I ran around the kitchen cleaning up a little, and when I came back the other two pieces were cooked through. They were still delicious, but the first piece was better. Back in the summer, with every one bummed out about covid, we had a mask on cook out. I had caught a big Yellow Fin Tuna a couple days before. The block party was supposed to be every one walk around and say , Hi. I rolled my grill down on the court and cooked 25 pounds of Sushi grade Tuna, took every piece straight off the grill and handed it to the next in line. Only a few of my neighbors had ever had fresh Tuna before. Lots of happy campers went home that day.

I could ramble on about that skillet. It is just one of the best presents I've ever gotten. When we caught the Tuna, one of my neighbors went. He had never been off shore before. So, the following week he took us out on the Chesapeake Bay Rock fishing. We limited out in an hour or so. Got home, filleted the fish, fired up the grill. Same recipe, a little olive oil. Since the top of the skillet is just as hot as the bottom, there is a learning curve. It only took 2 minutes to cook the Rock Fish. No flipping and cook the other side. Glad you guys got started on cast cook ware, other wise I wouldn't have done my steaks like that!


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> Sean, he did say those whoppers are for out west and big stuff. He also said something about the North East Guys. All you had to do is say you do hunt out West, and that doesn't really matter either. All you need to say is it's what you like. I've been getting into single shot target rifles and have found how easy it is to put a round in a target the size of a quarter. I haven't ruined an ounce of meat since I started shooting stuff in the eye or ear. I've been invited to hunt bear in Oregon, think I'll use one of my 1899's in 303 Savage.


Your right, I should have handled that reply with a bit more grace.


----------



## hayboy

The very best free wood was from the Rail tie treatment plant. Awesome blocks of oak gum popular. Some were 18in or more long. Lawyers sued them out of business. I still have about a trailer load held back from maybe 15 years ago waiting on hard times. 


Philbert said:


> More of a '_scrounge_', IMO, than some of the posts in this thread!
> 
> Many years ago I knew of a pallet factory that used to sell short ends of oak and maple: $5 per pickup load in the summer; $15 during the heating season. Not pretty, but, but kiln dried, no splitting, etc. When I first bought a wood stove insert for my fireplace, I bought large 'bundles' (about 8' long? 4 to 5' diameter?) of oak clapboard from the mills: about $60, delivered (also not technically a' scrounge', but a good deal). Bought my first electric chainsaw to cut it up.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Philbert

hayboy said:


> The very best free wood was from the Rail tie treatment plant. Awesome blocks of oak gum popular. Some were 18in or more long. Lawyers sued them out of business. I still have about a trailer load held back from maybe 15 years ago waiting on hard times.


Hope it was the untreated wood that you burned!

Philbert


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> One thing I learned about quality meat and fish, when you take it off the grill you have to eat it NOW. The meat is still hot, so it's still cooking. My first piece was perfect pink in the middle. I ran around the kitchen cleaning up a little, and when I came back the other two pieces were cooked through. They were still delicious, but the first piece was better. Back in the summer, with every one bummed out about covid, we had a mask on cook out. I had caught a big Yellow Fin Tuna a couple days before. The block party was supposed to be every one walk around and say , Hi. I rolled my grill down on the court and cooked 25 pounds of Sushi grade Tuna, took every piece straight off the grill and handed it to the next in line. Only a few of my neighbors had ever had fresh Tuna before. Lots of happy campers went home that day.
> 
> I could ramble on about that skillet. It is just one of the best presents I've ever gotten. When we caught the Tuna, one of my neighbors went. He had never been off shore before. So, the following week he took us out on the Chesapeake Bay Rock fishing. We limited out in an hour or so. Got home, filleted the fish, fired up the grill. Same recipe, a little olive oil. Since the top of the skillet is just as hot as the bottom, there is a learning curve. It only took 2 minutes to cook the Rock Fish. No flipping and cook the other side. Glad you guys got started on cast cook ware, other wise I wouldn't have done my steaks like that!


I love my grill pans. I have one Lodge and one older one that I restored that has a wood handle.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything. I hunt the mountains of MD and WV. My go to deer gun is a 250-3000 Savage 99. I know I've shot at least 80-100 deer with the 1950 model R with a Redfield 2-7. I've found that if you shoot them in the eye, no matter how big they are, they die, NOW. The 250 shoots flat enough you use the same point of aim at 200 as you do at 100. I'm getting old and soft. When I was young I loved my Contender with the 14" barrel and 4X Lobo scope, in 35 Remington. I used to want a 416 Rigby Double. Now I want a 275 Rigby bolt.


25 caliber bullet running 3000fps will do that.


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> Sean, he did say those whoppers are for out west and big stuff. He also said something about the North East Guys. All you had to do is say you do hunt out West, and that doesn't really matter either. All you need to say is it's what you like. I've been getting into single shot target rifles and have found how easy it is to put a round in a target the size of a quarter. I haven't ruined an ounce of meat since I started shooting stuff in the eye or ear. I've been invited to hunt bear in Oregon, think I'll use one of my 1899's in 303 Savage.


You bring up a good point about shooting in the eye. I like head shots, you either kill it dead or you miss. Not a lot of wiggle room. I notice a lot was said about brush deflecting the bullet. I will say if you are shooting a deer in brush, you dont need a long range cartridge because if the deer is in the brush, you aint going to see it at long range. Many a hunter will buy the biggest and best rifle they can afford and put on a great big scope and then climb in a tree in the middle of the woods, where that big scope isnt necessary and probably a handicap, and a el cheapo rifle would have been just as effective. I take my 270 out on the coast every year. Long shots are possible and probable, but the 2 deer I killed with that rifle this year where probably 35 or 40 yards and just barely visible. I almost didnt shoot one because I couldnt find it in the scope, power turned up to high. If I had been 100 yards away, I wouldnt of even seen it. My 44 carbine with open sights would have been a better choice for that particular deer, but when you are hunting the edges of 400+ acre corn fields, that 44 magnum will be the worse choice more often than the right choice.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Funny thing: I have a neighbor (Air Force vet) that just turned their flag back, right side up, today.
> 
> Philbert


Probably the same type of guy to use two .22 in place of a .44.


svk said:


> 35 Whelen is on my list of calibers to acquire.
> 
> My next gun will be a 20 ga auto. Then a repeating pistol that shoots accurately.


Been wanting to build one of these myself.



svk said:


> And folks were afraid of a rebated cartridge.


I'm not afraid, I've been looking to find some rebated cartridges lol.


----------



## MustangMike

My Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 is light, rugged, inexpensive and accurate, and with a 3X9X40 Nikon BDC (Cabela's was selling them for real cheap for a while there) it would be hard to beat in almost any hunting situation other than large dangerous game.

The scope is clear and bright and has a nice wide field of view on 3X.

I load it with the 168 gr Barnes TTSX bullets and a load that is a little hotter than factory.

You also don't have to worry about lead contamination in your meat.

The only "bullet fail" is if it does not kill your deer (etc), there is no such thing as killing it too much. As far as meat destruction is concerned, just don't use a real soft bullet and after that bullet placement is the most important factor. Hit a deer in the shoulder with any good round and the broken bones will do plenty of meat damage. Hit it right behind the shoulder and you can enjoy the shoulder meat.

I would rather have too much bullet than too little. Opportunities up on the mountain are a lot less frequent then in the suburbs near me or on a farm, so I want all attempts to be successful.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I love my grill pans. I have one Lodge and one older one that I restored that has a wood handle.


One thing I like about the steel handle, I can just take the steak out and leave the pan in the grill to cool. Then I have to remember to go back out and get it. One time I grilled late summer. Then wanted to cook something in the kitchen, cussed and cussed, couldn’t find my pan. Grill had the cover on it. First time I opened the grill in the spring, there was my pan.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> My Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 is light, rugged, inexpensive and accurate, and with a 3X9X40 Nikon BDC (Cabela's was selling them for real cheap for a while there) it would be hard to beat in almost any hunting situation other than large dangerous game.
> 
> The scope is clear and bright and has a nice wide field of view on 3X.
> 
> I load it with the 168 gr Barnes TTSX bullets and a load that is a little hotter than factory.
> 
> You also don't have to worry about lead contamination in your meat.
> 
> The only "bullet fail" is if it does not kill your deer (etc), there is no such thing as killing it too much. As far as meat destruction is concerned, just don't use a real soft bullet and after that bullet placement is the most important factor. Hit a deer in the shoulder with any good round and the broken bones will do plenty of meat damage. Hit it right behind the shoulder and you can enjoy the shoulder meat.
> 
> I would rather have too much bullet than too little. Opportunities up on the mountain are a lot less frequent then in the suburbs near me or on a farm, so I want all attempts to be successful.


Out side of the tika the wife bought I dont own what I would call an expensive rifle. Few savages, a winchester, Stevens, an h&r, few others. My "big scopes" are 4-14 x 44. Most of the time I like to have a general optic that can work at a variety of ranges. I like the 3-9 range for most guns, I've just found the 4- 12/14/16 with a 44mm bell work the best at longer ranges without spending too much in glass. Even around here you can get into longer shots. 
I've always maintained bullet selection is critical, I tend to prefer heavy for caliber bullets most times, save the 338 when deer hunting, it gets a 200gr sst. I average 2990-3000fps with the load I have worked up for it. 
The ttsx line is a fantastic line as well, I use it in my 458 socom, and got some in 7mm and 30cal to try out. 150 and 180gr respectively. I expect they should shoot and perform well.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Out side of the tika the wife bought I dont own what I would call an expensive rifle. Few savages, a winchester, Stevens, an h&r, few others. My "big scopes" are 4-14 x 44. Most of the time I like to have a general optic that can work at a variety of ranges. I like the 3-9 range for most guns, I've just found the 4- 12/14/16 with a 44mm bell work the best at longer ranges without spending too much in glass. Even around here you can get into longer shots.
> I've always maintained bullet selection is critical, I tend to prefer heavy for caliber bullets most times, save the 338 when deer hunting, it gets a 200gr sst. I average 2990-3000fps with the load I have worked up for it.
> The ttsx line is a fantastic line as well, I use it in my 458 socom, and got some in 7mm and 30cal to try out. 150 and 180gr respectively. I expect they should shoot and perform well.


This is one of my favorite scopes, fixed 3x, Malcolm model 1912. Cost me $900 and he threw the riffle in free, or the rifle cost $900 and he threw the scope in free, forget which?


----------



## panolo

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Well, you're in MN, so...


There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.


Yes. Unfortunately the older union folks up here haven’t seen the light either and still support the party that claims to represent unions. 

It is my opinion that many folks who never leave a city and especially those who make it their goal to permanently be on assistance when they shouldn’t be are divorced from reality.

If I don’t like what’s going on around me, I’ve got three options. Be a part making the change for the better, deal with it, or move. I most certainly am not going to go into my town and burn down the businesses owned by my friends and neighbors to prove a point. Everyone loses.


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.


Ditto NYC


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> This is one of my favorite scopes, fixed 3x, Malcolm model 1912. Cost me $900 and he threw the riffle in free, or the rifle cost $900 and he threw the scope in free, forget which?


My older brother has our grandpops Springfield in 06, fixed 3 power scope, the bell is tiny to say the least, it performs very well for him as it did grand pop. There is something to be admired about the simplicity of a fixed power scope.


----------



## sean donato

panolo said:


> There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.


Starting to feel like that around here when you run into town anymore. Big ole rat race, and slums. I do my best to stay away. Almost feels like philly.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> Out side of the tika the wife bought I dont own what I would call an expensive rifle. Few savages, a winchester, Stevens, an h&r, few others. My "big scopes" are 4-14 x 44. Most of the time I like to have a general optic that can work at a variety of ranges. I like the 3-9 range for most guns, I've just found the 4- 12/14/16 with a 44mm bell work the best at longer ranges without spending too much in glass. Even around here you can get into longer shots.
> I've always maintained bullet selection is critical, I tend to prefer heavy for caliber bullets most times, save the 338 when deer hunting, it gets a 200gr sst. I average 2990-3000fps with the load I have worked up for it.
> The ttsx line is a fantastic line as well, I use it in my 458 socom, and got some in 7mm and 30cal to try out. 150 and 180gr respectively. I expect they should shoot and perform well.


In 30 cal, give the 168 gr a try. My reasons are as follows:

1) The 168 gr (unlike the 165, etc) emulate the military Match bullet profile for better accuracy.

2) The solid bullets are almost indestructible, so weight is far less important.

3) Because there is no lead, they are long for their weight, so to get a bullet to stabilize like a 180 normally would, you need to go down to 168 (the longer a bullet is, the harder it is to stabilize, all other things equal). The 168 gr is likely as long as 180 gr lead filled bullets. Both the 180 and 168 Barnes will penetrate about the same in test medium, which is about 50% deeper than traditional full mushroom bullets.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> This is one of my favorite scopes, fixed 3x, Malcolm model 1912. Cost me $900 and he threw the riffle in free, or the rifle cost $900 and he threw the scope in free, forget which?


Beautiful looking rig there Joe, but my old eyes prefer the newer scopes, especially when conditions are not ideal.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> In 30 cal, give the 168 gr a try. My reasons are as follows:
> 
> 1) The 168 gr (unlike the 165, etc) emulate the military Match bullet profile for better accuracy.
> 
> 2) The solid bullets are almost indestructible, so weight is far less important.
> 
> 3) Because there is no lead, they are long for their weight, so to get a bullet to stabilize like a 180 normally would, you need to go down to 168 (the longer a bullet is, the harder it is to stabilize, all other things equal). The 168 gr is likely as long as 180 gr lead filled bullets. Both the 180 and 168 Barnes will penetrate about the same in test medium, which is about 50% deeper than traditional full mushroom bullets.


I did have some Remington match 168 gr factory loads I shot through the 308 with excellent results, I'll have to see if I can find some in the ttsx or may be the gmx from hornady. The 180 I've had good results hunting with sierra game king sbt, so I just figured I'd try the same with a solid this time around.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If I don’t like what’s going on around me, I’ve got three options. Be a part making the change for the better, deal with it, or move.


The 4th is to shut up and accept it. If people aren't going to do anything I have no interest in listening to them complain. 
Sad that so many are leaving the areas which have some of the greatest resources because these areas have become so woke.
I honestly wish they'd go back to sleep/back to how we should be living simple lives as God designed us to live, there's a reason things are as messed up as they are.


----------



## 95custmz

Hey Chipper, what size metric allen key will fit the muffler/cylinder bolts for a Husky 390XP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Hey Chipper, what size metric allen key will fit the muffler/cylinder bolts for a Husky 390XP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, mine aren't labeled, I just grab the one that works .
Do you have any, if not just order a quality set and you'll have them all. My sets are cheap(not even sure where they came from), but they've gotten me by for many yrs working on automotive and saws. I do what I can to avoid working on them at all .
Did you get a new saw .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> The 4th is to shut up and accept it. If people aren't going to do anything I have no interest in listening to them complain.
> Sad that so many are leaving the areas which have some of the greatest resources because these areas have become so woke.
> I honestly wish they'd go back to sleep/back to how we should be living simple lives as God designed us to live, there's a reason things are as messed up as they are.


Shut up and accept it is included in my option of "do nothing" whether one wants to complain without action or simply quietly endure, they are both accomplishing the same thing: nothing.

It is unfortunate that over the past few years, a lot of people decided that because of their dislike/hate for one person, they should instead stand with those who want to remove their liberties simply because the share a common dislike of one person.

At work I frequently deal with the "do nothings" of the world and have to abide by archaic, outdated, inefficient, and/or rudimentary policies because of reasons like "that's how it always has been done", "it has to be done that way", etc when in reality I know that others in the industry ARE doing it the other way and it works better. It boils down to the person or people making those excuses should be saying "I don't feel like updating the systems to improve it" or "my department is unnecessary if those improvements are made". Too many people want to shove blame off on someone else or make sorry ass excuses and muddle in mediocrity.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Shut up and accept it is included in my option of "do nothing" whether one wants to complain without action or simply quietly endure, they are both accomplishing the same thing: nothing.
> 
> It is unfortunate that over the past few years, a lot of people decided that because of their dislike/hate for one person, they should instead stand with those who want to remove their liberties simply because the share a common dislike of one person.
> 
> At work I frequently deal with the "do nothings" of the world and have to abide by archaic, outdated, inefficient, and/or rudimentary policies because of reasons like "that's how it always has been done", "it has to be done that way", etc when in reality I know that others in the industry ARE doing it the other way and it works better. It boils down to the person or people making those excuses should be saying "I don't feel like updating the systems to improve it" or "my department is unnecessary if those improvements are made". Too many people want to shove blame off on someone else or make sorry ass excuses and muddle in mediocrity.


Hopefully people start to wake up and realize they are nose deep in dung.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Shut up and accept it is included in my option of "do nothing" whether one wants to complain without action or simply quietly endure, they are both accomplishing the same thing: nothing.
> 
> It is unfortunate that over the past few years, a lot of people decided that because of their dislike/hate for one person, they should instead stand with those who want to remove their liberties simply because the share a common dislike of one person.
> 
> At work I frequently deal with the "do nothings" of the world and have to abide by archaic, outdated, inefficient, and/or rudimentary policies because of reasons like "that's how it always has been done", "it has to be done that way", etc when in reality I know that others in the industry ARE doing it the other way and it works better. It boils down to the person or people making those excuses should be saying "I don't feel like updating the systems to improve it" or "my department is unnecessary if those improvements are made". Too many people want to shove blame off on someone else or make sorry ass excuses and muddle in mediocrity.


I agree.
I tell folks that if they aren't willing to do anything then they have no say in the matter, basically shut up.
Kinda like the adage, if you want to warm yourself by the fire, bring a stick. But rather in our society many want everyone else to do all the work and then they complain it's not done right, then leave! Is that too strong  .


----------



## 95custmz

chipper1 said:


> Not sure, mine aren't labeled, I just grab the one that works .
> Do you have any, if not just order a quality set and you'll have them all. My sets are cheap(not even sure where they came from), but they've gotten me by for many yrs working on automotive and saws. I do what I can to avoid working on them at all .
> Did you get a new saw .



New to me. A 2014 390XP that I am trying to replace OEM muffler with a modified one. I think the bolt is 6 MM, but not sure. I hope they are not stripped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Hopefully people start to wake up and realize they are nose deep in dung.


Unfortunately I think by the time the woke wake up they will have a boot on their back.
I've been trying to wake people up for yrs, much like this c19 crap and masks/social distancing, people won't listen. I was all down for it until I looked into it myself, I honestly thought they were underestimating things, but it's 100% the opposite. 
Don't take the vaccine friends, and don't even be tested.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> New to me. A 2014 390XP that I am trying to replace OEM muffler with a modified one. I think the bolt is 6 MM, but not sure. I hope they are not stripped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome.
Not sure of the size, I think it's just a hair bigger than the bracket bolts. When you put it back together use some blue loctite, or a fastener that locks like the stihl bolts do.
Be sure to retune the carb, you may need to trim the limiters on that carb in order to get it fattened up enough to 4-stroke. That yr most likely has a limited coil unless someone removed it. Fatten it up until it's obvious it's tuned below the coil RPM limiter, then start leaning it out until you hit the limiter, you can usually tune it a 1/4-1/2 turn leaner, but you should tune it in the wood to be sure it's 4-stroking and not the coil limiter you're bumping. Some saws I have a very hard time telling the difference, listening to a video is the only way I can hear it sometimes, the ms290 is a hard one for me to hear the tune on.
One tip is before you adjust the carb at all, turn the high side in until it bottoms out counting the turns in, that way you have a reference point in case things don't go well.
Saying this for anyone who may need help tuning after a muffler mod, if you don't need the help, carry on .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Unfortunately I think by the time the woke wake up they will have a boot on their back.
> I've been trying to wake people up for yrs, much like this c19 crap and masks/social distancing, people won't listen. I was all down for it until I looked into it myself, I honestly thought they were underestimating things, but it's 100% the opposite.
> Don't take the vaccine friends, and don't even be tested.


Agree.

It is unfortunate that a lot of people absolutely devour the ******** their party feeds them. I am not one to normally state things in absolutes, but anyone who does this is part of the problem.

One group wants to destroy things as we know it. The other one doesn't seem to care what happens as long as you vote for people in their party. We will not succeed until people start taking personal responsibility for their actions and also holding those around them accountable for their actions.


----------



## svk

Over the past two years I have become very involved in a service organization as well as helping out with some other nonprofits. Helping others has greatly improved my life and I recommend others try this as well.

On the two boards I am on, we hear a lot of "you should" do this or that but the people offering these suggestions never offer a monetary donation nor do they offer to volunteer man hours to do the things they think we should do. You want to make a difference, get involved!!!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Beautiful looking rig there Joe, but my old eyes prefer the newer scopes, especially when conditions are not ideal.


Mike, I was just messing with every one. That rifle is a first year of production Savage 1899 H in 22Hi Power, made in 1912. I have a historian letter stating it was sold to “The Malcolm Rifle Telescope Co.” The scope is currently at “Ironsights” being restored. I shot a nice 8 point in WV 3 years ago with it. The scope was so foggy you could hardly see the cross hairs. I used the flip up tang sight to shoot the deer. The scope is mounted about an inch to the left of the barrel so you can still use the irons. It’s more of a novelty. But, Savage advertised the 22 HP as a dangerous game round and has quite a few pics of people with Tigers taken with one. After a bunch got stepped on by elephants (just my guess) they stared advertising it as a small game varmint round. One of the selling features was it could pierce a piece of 1/2 inch boiler plate. I shot it at a piece of 3X5, 1/2 inch angle, with a Norma 70 grain pill, and it poked a hole right in it. The 22 HP is a 30-30 necked down to .228. Actually it’s a 25-35 necked down to .228. But a 25-35 is a necked down 30-30. I have a custom Ruger #3 one off in 25- 35 so I make all of my HP brass from free 30-30 scrounged at the range just before hunting season.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Over the past two years I have become very involved in a service organization as well as helping out with some other nonprofits. Helping others has greatly improved my life and I recommend others try this as well.
> 
> On the two boards I am on, we hear a lot of "you should" do this or that but the people offering these suggestions never offer a monetary donation nor do they offer to volunteer man hours to do the things they think we should do. You want to make a difference, get involved!!!


You know Steve, there is a reason people don’t give like they used to. Taking care of the needy used to be the job of the church. Then the government came along and said for a few tax dollars we can do it better. It used to take a couple volunteers one day a week to hand out all of the food and necessities for a community. Now it takes multi levels of government to give out a credit card, so no one sees the needy buying beer, lottery tickets, and smokes. Bet you never donated beer and smokes to your local food bank.


----------



## rarefish383

I might be wrong, but I seem to remember my history class saying the tax rate from England to the Colonies was about 30 % in the 1700’s. I wonder what it will be when the caravan comes across?


----------



## JustJeff

Local small engine guy in our hamlet has been sick. He hasn't been able to run his shop for a little while due to complications from his illness. Good man, he's a modern Mennonite. I've known him to help people in the community and he's helped me on a few projects for either nothing or a little bit of nothing. Earlier this week I got a note in the mailbox from one of the community ladies who was organizing a fund drive to help these folks. I got home from work, got on my tractor and blew 3 laneways just because they needed doing, on my way down to give a hundred dollars to the cause. 
Lotta bullcrap on tv and the internet. I think we need to act with kindness and look to our neighbors...I think if you look around your community, you'll find things a lot more harmonious than you might believe if you only watched TV and what you read on the internet. Excepting this thread of course, [emoji23] it's all good!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

95custmz said:


> New to me. A 2014 390XP that I am trying to replace OEM muffler with a modified one. I think the bolt is 6 MM, but not sure. I hope they are not stripped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, just I bought mine new in 2014 lol here pulled a bolt out for ya. 6mmx 20mm long. Now your making me want to do a muffler mod


----------



## sean donato

Also theres no limit stops on the carb on mine, shes still 100% bone stock. No ones ever messed with it. They did also come with a limited coil from factory.


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Local small engine guy in our hamlet has been sick. He hasn't been able to run his shop for a little while due to complications from his illness. Good man, he's a modern Mennonite. I've known him to help people in the community and he's helped me on a few projects for either nothing or a little bit of nothing. Earlier this week I got a note in the mailbox from one of the community ladies who was organizing a fund drive to help these folks. I got home from work, got on my tractor and blew 3 laneways just because they needed doing, on my way down to give a hundred dollars to the cause.
> Lotta bullcrap on tv and the internet. I think we need to act with kindness and look to our neighbors...I think if you look around your community, you'll find things a lot more harmonious than you might believe if you only watched TV and what you read on the internet. Excepting this thread of course, [emoji23] it's all good!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It's hard to want to be charitable these days, so many will take advantage just because they can. I still do what I can but have become leery. Been screwed too many times.


----------



## muddstopper

i decided a long time ago that I cant help everyone that needs help. I try to help those I can, when I can, and just hope someone else will help the others that I cant help. Helping others doesnt have to be monetary. A free load of firewood to a old couple that cant cut their own. Taking garden veggies to a cancer victim that isnt able to grow their own. Helping someone get their car running that cant afford to buy another one. You do these things because you can and you know the person receiving the help appreciates what you have done more than they would have if you simply handed them a fist full of money.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> It's hard to want to be charitable these days, so many will take advantage just because they can. I still do what I can but have become leery. Been screwed too many times.


There sure is that too, just have to try and focus efforts where it’s really needed.


----------



## Haywire

sean donato said:


> It's hard to want to be charitable these days, so many will take advantage just because they can. I still do what I can but have become leery. Been screwed too many times.


Like the time some drunk indian bum hit me up for 5 bucks outside the market so he could get something to eat. I said "sure man, no problem" Gave him the cash and as I was loading my groceries I watch him cross the street and go into the liquor store.
Oh well, I tried.


----------



## 95custmz

sean donato said:


> Me too, just I bought mine new in 2014 lol here pulled a bolt out for ya. 6mmx 20mm long. Now your making me want to do a muffler mod



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Helping others has greatly improved my life



Same.

I was just told that one of the people effected by the fire needs more firewood soon. I thought he wasn’t relying on me, because there was a log deck there also. There was fresh evidence of cutting logs out of it, but the ends did look rotten. I didn’t know the extent of it. Starting today the whole week’s forecast has snow, so not sure when I will do it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Like the time some drunk indian bum hit me up for 5 bucks outside the market so he could get something to eat. I said "sure man, no problem" Gave him the cash and as I was loading my groceries I watch him cross the street and go into the liquor store.
> Oh well, I tried.



I‘ve insisted on getting them the food myself.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Unfortunately I think by the time the woke wake up they will have a boot on their back.



It’s always magically someone else’s fault, they’ll never wake up.


----------



## mountainguyed67

panolo said:


> There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.



It’s that way all over. Very different ways of thinking, urban versus rural.


----------



## MustangMike

People used to have too much pride to take welfare, unless a real hardship hit them.

Unfortunately, today, many take pride in fleecing the system instead, and it does not seem to be improving.

I fear my Grandchildren will not have it as good as we did, the WW II generation was absolutely the greatest!

Half of our HS is non English speaking, and I don't live near any border or seaport. I fear we will have to reach the straw that broke the Camel's back before most people wake up to the fact that you can not have a Country w/o borders.

The irony is that 30 years ago, when I was between marriages, I went out with a Social Worker from Westchester, and she teased me about living in a place that had no minorities!

Things can change very fast!


----------



## farmer steve

Worked on this scrounge yesterday. Just enough of a creek/drainage ditch to make it a PITA. Sorry no pic of the dump trailer load. Mostly ash. The middle pic is a big cherry I didn't get to. Stihl green and I was trying for dead wood.


----------



## GeeVee

farmer steve said:


> Worked on this scrounge yesterday. Just enough of a creek/drainage ditch to make it a PITA. Sorry no pic of the dump trailer load. Mostly ash. The middle pic is a big cherry I didn't get to. Stihl green and I was trying for dead wood.
> View attachment 884221
> View attachment 884223
> View attachment 884224


Thank you for posting about Scrounging Firewood,, I am tired of scrolling past posts about politics, or homphobic racism.


----------



## panolo

GeeVee said:


> Thank you for posting about Scrounging Firewood,, I am tired of scrolling past posts about politics, or homphobic racism.


People stated their ideas and thoughts on a couple issues. No offense but I think statements like yours are a larger problem than anything that was typed the last two pages.


----------



## svk

Yep, didn’t seen anything homophobic or racist for sure. WTF is up with that.

Reminds me of a post a few weeks back where we were told not to talk about politics and received that person’s political monologue.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> No offense but I think statements like yours are a larger problem than anything that was typed the last two pages.


A fricken men.

Awoman

Abinary too.


----------



## sean donato

Ok, back to wood. The pile is getting smaller. Hope to get the rest split and stacked today. Nice balmy 20* out. My neighbor has offered to stop by and help. Need to get back out to his place soon, and process the tops and get them out of the woods.


----------



## MustangMike

It is funny how some people see "facts" as being racist when there was nothing racist stated or implied.

It also amuses me how they always "play the race card", but then don't provide any facts.

Facts are not racist ... facts are facts ... if you think the facts are wrong, offer some proof.

Attempting to control free speech is what is Un-American!


----------



## svk

A-everything, again.


----------



## svk

This guy read the book on how to not get shot


----------



## panolo

Or get eaten by wolves!!


----------



## svk

Not yet anyhow....probably a 3.5 year old deer so he’s just starting to get smart.


----------



## SS396driver

Tested some of firewood in the basement . The dehumidifier hasn’t run going on three weeks now . It’s set at 40 % this is two year old oak . Air dried till last October then stacked in the basement . I would say 7% in a fresh split is dry


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

MustangMike said:


> It is funny how some people see "facts" as being racist when there was nothing racist stated or implied.
> 
> It also amuses me how they always "play the race card", but then don't provide any facts.
> 
> Facts are not racist ... facts are facts ... if you think the facts are wrong, offer some proof.
> 
> Attempting to control free speech is what is Un-American!


What I have noiced-
When liberals don't like the *facts* that you are speaking, they give you negative label; something -ist or -phobe. Doing so, in their minds, makes you a lesser person who is unworthy of their attention, and they are now justified in dismissinig anything you say. In their minds, they have won the argument. Then they shout you down to keep your speech from being heard by others. Whether in person or on social(ist) media... they disagree, label you an -ist or -phobe, then shut you down. They can't have people offering alternate ideas, nor can they allow people to think for themselves.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> This guy read the book on how to not get shot
> 
> View attachment 884287
> View attachment 884288


150 gr. 30-30 for the win!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Ok, back to wood. The pile is getting smaller. Hope to get the rest split and stacked today. Nice balmy 20* out. My neighbor has offered to stop by and help. Need to get back out to his place soon, and process the tops and get them out of the woods.
> View attachment 884285


Perfect temps for splittin Sean. The wind sucks though today.That's a beast of a splitter.


----------



## Ryan A

GeeVee said:


> Thank you for posting about Scrounging Firewood,, I am tired of scrolling past posts about politics, or homphobic racism.


I rarely get into political stuff over the internet. Waste of time to argue with someone who opinion differs. With that being said, I do like listening to the varying opinions from members all over the states. It takes me out of "my bubble" here SE Pa......

What kind of wood do you scrounge or burn in your neck of the woods in FL??


----------



## svk

Bobby Kirbos said:


> What I have noiced-
> When liberals don't like the *facts* that you are speaking, they give you negative label; something -ist or -phobe. Doing so, in their minds, makes you a lesser person who is unworthy of their attention, and they are now justified in dismissinig anything you say. In their minds, they have won the argument. Then they shout you down to keep your speech from being heard by others. Whether in person or on social(ist) media... they disagree, label you an -ist or -phobe, then shut you down. They can't have people offering alternate ideas, nor can they allow people to think for themselves.


Nailed it.


----------



## svk

Or they call in their friends to gang up on you and hope that nobody has your back.


----------



## chipper1

GeeVee said:


> Thank you for posting about Scrounging Firewood,, I am tired of scrolling past posts about politics, or homphobic racism.


Maybe you should add something positive to the thread, since the last time you posted here was over 6yrs ago and you were talking about girls underwear(gunny is that you?).
Oh wait you're the guy we were talking about who won't bring a proverbial stick to the fire, now I see why you're so insulted, much of the conversation hits home.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

svk said:


> Or they call in their friends to gang up on you and hope that nobody has your back.


And before posting the video on the interwebs, they carefully edit the video and remove the 10 minutes of their taunting and (physical) cheap shots that lead up to you beating the tar out of them, or finally pulling your side arm. "Look how intolerant and violent conservatives are..."


----------



## JustJeff

I'm burning elm right now. Got a couple cords for free from a giant tree my cousin had taken down. It was all blocked up, all I had to do was load it up and bring it home, split and stack. I haven't put the moisture meter on it but it sounds like two ball bats when you smack the pieces together. -11°C this morning but nice inside Casa Jefe!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kinda firewood related.

I found a portable sawmill service that’ll mill my logs for me, on the west side of Fresno. He says he doesn’t operate as a portable service anymore, but I can bring the logs to him. His address was listed about 20 miles from my mountain place, in an area that burned. He said he’s $100 per hour, and my 12 foot oak logs would take 1 or 2 hours each, depending on how small I want the pieces. He would also take some of the wood as payment instead. I think I will just pay for the oak to be milled, so I get all of it. After that I want to take him cedar, that I can just give him a portion. We have ten big cedar trees we can have milled.


----------



## Haywire

Top came out of this spruce last week. Did the the cleanup this morning.


----------



## farmer steve

Got a call to come look at more ash. I helped him load up the punky stuff I didn't want and took it to a guy with an outside burner. Looks like sawin on Sunday.


----------



## cat10ken

A guy near me posts on Craig's List that he'll bandsaw mill your logs with his Wood Miser for $60/hr. I like his prices better than California prices.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cat10ken said:


> A guy near me posts on Craig's List that he'll bandsaw mill your logs with his Wood Miser for $60/hr. I like his prices better than California prices.



I think everything costs more here, we’ll except for Hawaii.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I found a portable sawmill service that’ll mill my logs for me . . .His address was listed about 20 miles from my mountain place,


I'd bet that he would have a lot of firewood to scrounge!
One of the problems we had with mills was the EAB restrictions, which limited transport of firewood. But if he is close by, that could be a nice resource.

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

@ Haywire

How tall do you think that spruce was? We don't get anything nearly that height over here.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Or get eaten by wolves!!


C'mon man wolves don't exist and neither do antifa lol.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> C'mon man wolves don't exist and neither do antifa lol.


LOL! I know there are a couple less existing a little north of Steve and than a couple less a little east of Steve.


----------



## Haywire

Ryan A said:


> @ Haywire
> 
> How tall do you think that spruce was? We don't get anything nearly that height over here.


The pic makes it look taller than it is. Probably around 100' give or take.


----------



## chipper1

cat10ken said:


> A guy near me posts on Craig's List that he'll bandsaw mill your logs with his Wood Miser for $60/hr. I like his prices better than California prices.


My last job the boss was giving me a hard time about something, joking he called me a diva, I said what did you expect, you got me off a Craigslist ad . Bummer when he got bumped out of his position by another guy, that guy was as low as they get. He ran another one of our locations into the ground on purpose(that came out later), he also ran our location down bad, then when his no comp ran out he took a bunch of our guys and went back to his families business.


----------



## SS396driver

Had to noodle the bigger oak rounds. My bil has the kubota had 3 trees come down last storm. The wood never looks this good again fresh rip cut


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> LOL! I know there are a couple less existing a little north of Steve and than a couple less a little east of Steve.


So there's an "idea" that there's a couple less .
Back off topic, I missed a chipmunk a couple weekends ago with a 223. It was on the back side of my burn pile, when I went to look to see if I got it, I could see the bullet veered off because I hit a branch. I need to pick up a .50 for those brush shots lol.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> So there's an "idea" that there's a couple less .
> Back off topic, I missed a chipmunk a couple weekends ago with a 223. It was on the back side of my burn pile, when I went to look to see if I got it, I could see the bullet veered off because I hit a branch. I need to pick up a .50 for those brush shots lol.


My varmint gun is a .177 breakbarrel Ruger. Ammo is cheap and its lethal on small game.


----------



## MechanicMatt

panolo said:


> There really are two Minnesota's. What the metro area has turned into makes most of us out state folks sick. We'd be fine if they walled it off and became their own state.





MustangMike said:


> Ditto NYC


Beat me to it Uncle Mike, you can build a 12 foot wall around the city, I’d be fine with that!


----------



## Haywire

Found another one to scrounge this afternoon. Got a couple nice logs out of this one.





My friends came by to see what I was up too.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Perfect temps for splittin Sean. The wind sucks though today.That's a beast of a splitter.


Yep great day got nearly the entire pile finished off today, very happy with the progress. 
Thanks the splitter works well. Learned a lot building it. Next one will be better.


----------



## cantoo

Just a thought for you fellas discussing the bandmills. The hourly rate depends on what kind and type of mill the sawyer has. A hydraulic mill at 100 per hour is far cheaper than a manual mill at 60 per hour. I would suggest that you go to his place and watch him mill for a couple of hours before you decide on paying money or trading wood. A hydraulic mill with a seasoned sawyer is like hauling logs with a log truck and a newbie sawyer on a manual mill is like using Duncan's van for hauling those same logs. I have a manual mill and very little experience I would never saw by the hour as it's not fair to either of us. Most guys charge by the board foot and that rate depends on the quality of your logs. If you want 1" boards sawn and show up with fence post sized logs the board foot rate is going to be higher. Wouldn't hurt to spend a little time in the Milling Forum to help you decide either. FYI, in my opinion manual mills are reasonably cheap if you have access to logs, have some spare time and want some lumber I would just buy a cheap manual and do it when you want and sell it when you are done with it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Just a thought for you fellas discussing the bandmills. The hourly rate depends on what kind and type of mill the sawyer has. A hydraulic mill at 100 per hour is far cheaper than a manual mill at 60 per hour. I would suggest that you go to his place and watch him mill for a couple of hours before you decide on paying money or trading wood. A hydraulic mill with a seasoned sawyer is like hauling logs with a log truck and a newbie sawyer on a manual mill is like using Duncan's van for hauling those same logs. I have a manual mill and very little experience I would never saw by the hour as it's not fair to either of us. Most guys charge by the board foot and that rate depends on the quality of your logs. If you want 1" boards sawn and show up with fence post sized logs the board foot rate is going to be higher. Wouldn't hurt to spend a little time in the Milling Forum to help you decide either. FYI, in my opinion manual mills are reasonably cheap if you have access to logs, have some spare time and want some lumber I would just buy a cheap manual and do it when you want and sell it when you are done with it.



Good points. I haven’t been to his place, I only talked to him on the phone. It would be a good idea to watch him work. What I have are two 12’ lengths of black oak (30” X 35” oval felling cut). He thought making it all 1” boards would take over an hour, maybe two hours. Does that help decide if it’s hydraulic? He didn’t say. I might have one made 1”, and the other log made 2”.

I‘ve considered getting my own sawmill, the ones I looked at were 5-7 thousand. Norwood. I previously decided not to spend the money, I’ve been reconsidering. Even if I do, I need to clear and level a spot for it. And like you said, it could be sold afterward.


----------



## djg james

"..... I might have one made 1”, and the other log made 2”. ......"
Might not be a good idea. First, how much WIDE 8/4 Oak do you really need? If you making benches or something like that, then maybe. But usually, in my experience, you'll want more 4/4 boards than 8/4. And usually the better 4/4 boards come off the outside of the log where you want wide boards. Once closer to the pith, the 8/4 boards are sawn from around any cracking.

The point I'm trying to make is I'd hate to see higher quality 4/4 lumber to be sacrificed just so a whole log can be sawn into 8/4 to speed things up. Each log needs to be read and not seeing yours, I don't know. Please any sawyers out there feel free to correct me.


----------



## cantoo

Hydraulic usually means faster. Manual means flipping the log by hand so big logs take man power and time. Support equipment makes a difference too. A chunk of your wood 2" thick, 30" wide and 12' long is tough to move by hand as it weighs just around 200 lbs. Also depends if you want the edges left on it or cut off for boards.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> "..... I might have one made 1”, and the other log made 2”. ......"
> Might not be a good idea. First, how much WIDE 8/4 Oak do you really need? If you making benches or something like that, then maybe. But usually, in my experience, you'll want more 4/4 boards than 8/4. And usually the better 4/4 boards come off the outside of the log where you want wide boards. Once closer to the pith, the 8/4 boards are sawn from around any cracking.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is I'd hate to see higher quality 4/4 lumber to be sacrificed just so a whole log can be sawn into 8/4 to speed things up. Each log needs to be read and not seeing yours, I don't know. Please any sawyers out there feel free to correct me.



I don’t understand your use of 8/4, do you mean 8” X 4”? If so, what does that have to do with my saying 1” or 2”. But now that I’m thinking along these lines, I will want some 4” X 4”.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t understand your use of 8/4, do you mean 8” X 4”? If so, what does that have to do with my saying 1” or 2”. But now that I’m thinking along these lines, I will want some 4” X 4”.


I didn't think you'd want a whole log of 2" thick (8/4) lumber unless you specifically had a use for it. Would be good for the tops of woodworking benches, though. I assumed these were clear furniture grade logs and that more of it should go into 1" thick (4/4) boards than thicker ones. If you have a use for 4" x 4", then of course, go for it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> I didn't think you'd want a whole log of 2" thick (8/4) lumber unless you specifically had a use for it. Would be good for the tops of woodworking benches, though. I assumed these were clear furniture grade logs and that more of it should go into 1" thick (4/4) boards than thicker ones. If you have a use for 4" x 4", then of course, go for it.



What is 8/4 lumber?


----------



## mountainguyed67

We want to use 2” thick for the loft floor in our cabin.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> My varmint gun is a .177 breakbarrel Ruger. Ammo is cheap and its lethal on small game. View attachment 884393


Nice, my break barrel is a 223 too lol.
It looks similar to this one.


I have a .17 HMR I normally use, but I was getting ready to sight this 223 in and then sell it. It just happened to be at the ready so it took the call, I wasn't thinking I would hit it as I hadn't sighted it in after mounting a new scope on it.
Good enough for a quick job and to sell it .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is 8/4 lumber?


It means eight 1/4". Typical board you would use on a deck attached to your house are called 5/4 or 1.25" thick.
@Sawyer Rob can you help out with the posts above, you know I know nothing about this lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Now I get it, we had five quarter trucks in the Army. 1-1/4 ton.


----------



## MustangMike

I like to make my hardwood boards 2" thick, but that is because I air dry it and it checks less and warps less than if you do it thinner (IMO).

It is a good thickness for benches and tables.

I think it is too thick and too heavy to use as flooring unless it is softwood.

I think a 2" X 30" X 12' Oak would weigh a lot more than that! 2" X 22" x 7.5' gets pretty darn heavy!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I think it is too thick and too heavy to use as flooring unless it is softwood.



So, 1-1/4”?


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I think a 2" X 30" X 12' Oak would weigh a lot more than that! 2" X 22" x 7.5' gets pretty darn heavy!



I remember calculating the whole log at 4,300 lbs.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> We want to use 2” thick for the loft floor in our cabin.


Sorry I didn't answer your question ( I went to bed, lol) but others chimed in.
You have to also consider the span of your trusses. If they are 24" apart, then as others have said, 2" flooring would be overkill. I knew a guy who brought logs to the mill and have everything milled thick for his shed/man cave he was building in an open pole barn style. His flooring was thick. So if your loft is only supported around the edges, then 1-1/2" x 12" boards might be appropriate.


----------



## rarefish383

My daughter played Basketball from middle school thru college. We took her down town to see a Mystics game. There was an old black guy leaning against the wall with a guitar singing. I remember his lyrics, “you all came to see some basketball, all I need is some alcohol”. I handed him a twenty, and thanked him for his entertainment. I knew where he was headed. When I worked for UPS I had a pan handler on a corner where I made a left every day. If I ate at McD’s that day, I’d bring him a value meal with a Dr Pepper. His sign read: homeless, hungry, need help, Vietnam Vet, God bless. He was way younger than me, and I’m too young to be a Vietnam vet. Don’t have expectations of pan handlers. You did what you could. Maybe the next guy gave him a Big Mac to go with his Night Train.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Perfect temps for splittin Sean. The wind sucks though today.That's a beast of a splitter.


Wind chill was 18* yesterday. I actually put a pair of sweets over my shorts. Little colder today, guess I’ll put the sweets on before I start.


----------



## Lionsfan

I rebuilt an old hay wagon last summer and used 5/4 white ash for the deck. The cross members were spaced at 24". You could drive a bulldozer on it if you wanted, and it would surely be heavy enough for the flooring of a cabin loft.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> So there's an "idea" that there's a couple less .
> Back off topic, I missed a chipmunk a couple weekends ago with a 223. It was on the back side of my burn pile, when I went to look to see if I got it, I could see the bullet veered off because I hit a branch. I need to pick up a .50 for those brush shots lol.


Let me know when you get it, a 50 big is on my bucket list.


----------



## rarefish383

To simplify, in wood working wood is not measured in inches. It’s measured in quarters. I mill my Oak benches 3” thick. That makes them 12/4. I don’t worry about people steeling them.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter played Basketball from middle school thru college. We took her down town to see a Mystics game. There was an old black guy leaning against the wall with a guitar singing. I remember his lyrics, “you all came to see some basketball, all I need is some alcohol”. I handed him a twenty, and thanked him for his entertainment. I knew where he was headed. When I worked for UPS I had a pan handler on a corner where I made a left every day. If I ate at McD’s that day, I’d bring him a value meal with a Dr Pepper. His sign read: homeless, hungry, need help, Vietnam Vet, God bless. He was way younger than me, and I’m too young to be a Vietnam vet. Don’t have expectations of pan handlers. You did what you could. Maybe the next guy gave him a Big Mac to go with his Night Train.


The folks on street corners are often part of conglomerate ran by (for a lack better terms) a pimp. This person arranges who sits at what corner, what sign they use, and how long they sit there. The pimp also gets a portion of their take. I’ve seen the “shift change” happen several times. A dude drops off a different person, the beggar then sheds his/her ratty outer clothes and gives the clothes and their sign to the next guy. They then walk away looking like a non homeless person. 

Some of these professional beggars make over 100k a year.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Let me know when you get it, a 50 big is on my bucket list.


My neighbor said he’s buying one. 10k for the gun. I’m not sure if he actually will but wouldn’t doubt if he does. 

I always thought a .30-378 Weatherby would be cool.


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter played Basketball from middle school thru college. We took her down town to see a Mystics game. There was an old black guy leaning against the wall with a guitar singing. I remember his lyrics, “you all came to see some basketball, all I need is some alcohol”. I handed him a twenty, and thanked him for his entertainment. I knew where he was headed. When I worked for UPS I had a pan handler on a corner where I made a left every day. If I ate at McD’s that day, I’d bring him a value meal with a Dr Pepper. His sign read: homeless, hungry, need help, Vietnam Vet, God bless. He was way younger than me, and I’m too young to be a Vietnam vet. Don’t have expectations of pan handlers. You did what you could. Maybe the next guy gave him a Big Mac to go with his Night Train.


I too appreciate the honesty. I got an older guy that hangs out at the gas station I buy my beer from. He doesn’t beat around the bush. “Young’in can I get a beer” was what he’d say the first few times. Now I just hand him one before jumping in my truck. He knows when I pull in, he’s getting a drink. Guys I work with think I’m nuts, I dunno, at least he’s not asking for money for food and then buy booze.


----------



## Lionsfan

MechanicMatt said:


> I too appreciate the honesty. I got an older guy that hangs out at the gas station I buy my beer from. He doesn’t beat around the bush. “Young’in can I get a beer” was what he’d say the first few times. Now I just hand him one before jumping in my truck. He knows when I pull in, he’s getting a drink. Guys I work with think I’m nuts, I dunno, at least he’s not asking for money for food and then buy booze.


Tell your buddies at work to pack sand. Nothing wrong having a heart.


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, it is like a lot of other things today ... you can not separate the legitimate ones from the cons.

When I used to work in NYC, there were so many of them I just needed to adopt a policy of not giving. (sometimes it is just a set up to rob you if they see you have money)

It got real difficult when the "begging person" resembled your Grandmother!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love my new stove! This is now two weeks worth of wood!! Used to only get me through a few days.....

wish I bought a modern stove sooner!


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Love my new stove! This is now two weeks worth of wood!! Used to only get me through a few days.....
> 
> wish I bought a modern stove sooner!


It's really amazing how little wood the new stoves use


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Some of these professional beggars make over 100k a year.


My buddy's college roommates would sit in front of the grocery store in grubby clothes panhandling for a couple hours a day for their summer job. They made more money, tax free, than I did working a regular job. Take a day off, go to the beach, party all summer, and basically "work" whenever they felt like it. Who was the dumb one?


----------



## JustJeff

I don't give money to panhandlers, homeless, beggars etc. There are lots of programs here in Canada to help them. I do believe in helping those in my community who fall on hard times. I have taken part in fundraisers for people who's house has burned, have cancer, lost a father or husband etc that kind of thing. It needs to be legitimate.
When I talk to my children about helping people, I always use this analogy: If two cars are stuck in the snow, one guy is just sitting there and spinning his tires and the other guy is scooping snow and trying to push his own car out... Who are you inclined to help first. For me it's the guy who is trying to help himself who is the most deserving. Also he's the guy most likely to help me push the other schmuck out because I can't just walk by. Lol!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> I don't give money to panhandlers, homeless, beggars etc. There are lots of programs here in Canada to help them. I do believe in helping those in my community who fall on hard times. I have taken part in fundraisers for people who's house has burned, have cancer, lost a father or husband etc that kind of thing. It needs to be legitimate.
> When I talk to my children about helping people, I always use this analogy: If two cars are stuck in the snow, one guy is just sitting there and spinning his tires and the other guy is scooping snow and trying to push his own car out... Who are you inclined to help first. For me it's the guy who is trying to help himself who is the most deserving. Also he's the guy most likely to help me push the other schmuck out because I can't just walk by. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's sound advice.


----------



## JustJeff

Dead elm holding up my coffee cup while I sear a beef roast on the grill. This is called cheating, lol, I season and sear it on the BBQ grill and then toss it in the Crock-Pot for the day.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> I don't give money to panhandlers, homeless, beggars etc. There are lots of programs here in Canada to help them. I do believe in helping those in my community who fall on hard times. I have taken part in fundraisers for people who's house has burned, have cancer, lost a father or husband etc that kind of thing. It needs to be legitimate.
> When I talk to my children about helping people, I always use this analogy: If two cars are stuck in the snow, one guy is just sitting there and spinning his tires and the other guy is scooping snow and trying to push his own car out... Who are you inclined to help first. For me it's the guy who is trying to help himself who is the most deserving. Also he's the guy most likely to help me push the other schmuck out because I can't just walk by. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm more inclined to stop and help a red-head with big hooters and a mini-skirt.


----------



## JustJeff

Lionsfan said:


> I'm more inclined to stop and help a red-head with big hooters and a mini-skirt.


Between big hooters and a skirt, I don't think I'd remember what color hair she had!!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t understand your use of 8/4, do you mean 8” X 4”? If so, what does that have to do with my saying 1” or 2”. But now that I’m thinking along these lines, I will want some 4” X 4”.


Reminds me of a guy that told the sawyer that he wanted some one x ones. The sawyer cuts all his logs into 1in x 1in strips. You have to clear on what your asking for when getting wood sawed. 
some sawyers talk in 1/4 ers and a 8/4 would be a 2inch thick board.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I'm more inclined to stop and help a red-head with big hooters and a mini-skirt.


Those are the ones in Steve's story who are there to scout and see if you got money .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Gonna make one of those SVK candles outta the rotten bottom piece


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, what brand is it, how many btus does it put out, and what does it cost?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Funny how much my daughter gets entertained by one of these.
Not going to lie, I do too


----------



## MechanicMatt

Vogelzang, was 1200, not sure about the rest. I’ll email you a link to Northern Tool


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> Reminds me of a guy that told the sawyer that he wanted some one x ones. The sawyer cuts all his logs into 1in x 1in strips. You have to clear on what your asking for when getting wood sawed.
> some sawyers talk in 1/4 ers and a 8/4 would be a 2inch thick board.



My neighbor, good old country boy, was adding an extension 'on the cheap' Came over with a batch of 1x4" boards and asked me to cut them in half to use as door/window trim. I measured carefully, did a test nick and ran the batch through the saw. Next day he came back and complained I had cut them 'too narrow'. I had to explain to him how lumber is marketed. 
.


----------



## MechanicMatt

She let “Peanut” out of his pen for some exercise


----------



## MechanicMatt

Amazing, even the boss came out to hang out


----------



## farmer steve

Just noticed. Page 30-30


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Just noticed. Page 30-30


Not to be confused with my uncle counting to 60... that would be 40-20!


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> Just noticed. Page 30-30


I bought a sweet 30-30 this year. One I’ve wanted since I was a child. Rifle in the middle, Buffalo Bill commemorative


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, it is like a lot of other things today ... you can not separate the legitimate ones from the cons.
> 
> When I used to work in NYC, there were so many of them I just needed to adopt a policy of not giving. (sometimes it is just a set up to rob you if they see you have money)
> 
> It got real difficult when the "begging person" resembled your Grandmother!


When I first started at UPS, my route was in Potomac MD. That's the highest of high end. Sugar Ray Leonard, Linda Carter, the folks that owned Ringling Brothers, all lived on my route. One day another driver called out sick and they gave me two streets off his route. Turned out the county condemned a poor, run down section, and built town houses on those two streets, and relocated all those folk to the town houses. I was pulling out of one of the parking lots and this great big guy walks in front of my truck, then over to my open door, and says, "Gimme twenty bucks for lunch. You work for UPS, you got it". I said, "Man, I don't have any money, if I did I wouldn't have my lunch on the defroster trying to get it warm enough to eat." He said, "What's in the bag?" I said, "two baloney and cheese on wheat, but we were out of mayo, you want one?" He cracked up laughing and pulled a roll of twenties out of his pocket the size of a tennis ball. Peeled one off and handed it up to me and said, "I'll buy you lunch today, you get me next time". I said, "thanks, but this isn't my route and Ill probably never be back. I wouldn't want you to think I stiffed you, we'll just call it even". He laughed again and reached up and shook my hand then said, "I like you, you can come back any time." But, if I acted scared and gave him money, I'd have been marked till I would be able to get another route.


----------



## rarefish383

My brother bought one of the BB Commemoratives brand New. When he was killed, a couple years later, I asked his wife if I could buy it from her. I didn't know it, but, there was bad blood between her and my sister, and my sister had asked for her to "Give" it to her.

Here's my 30-30. 1912 Savage 1899 Saddle Ring Carbine.


----------



## Saiso

rarefish383 said:


> My brother bought one of the BB Commemoratives brand New. When he was killed, a couple years later, I asked his wife if I could buy it from her. I didn't know it, but, there was bad blood between her and my sister, and my sister had asked for her to "Give" it to her.
> 
> Here's my 30-30. 1912 Savage 1899 Saddle Ring Carbine.


Ok ok yes nice gun. But nice picture too. The angle I mean. And the decor. The colors. You have a sharp eye sir.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Fish, Fish makes me VERY envious of his 99 collection. If my memory serves me correct, he has the collector’s set


----------



## Ryan A

Picked up a cheap 620p today. Seller stated it’s hard to start when warm. I’ll see if I can get it sorted. I don’t need a another saw but the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## cantoo

Spent a little time in the bush today. Last week we did the front wheels bearings and seals on my Kubota, oil/ filter change, fan belt change, changed a couple of rough looking hydraulic lines, new front tie rod ( damn thing only lasted 3 years, at least that side wore out I snapped the other side twice last year), touch up paint, and a few other things. I was going to change two more hoses but shopping during covid is a pain in the azz so I never did them. And of course one blew apart today in the bush, it was the rear grapple supply so I was able to reroute it to get home. Working the wet section of the bush while it's at least a little frozen. There are falling ash all over the place and most have ants in them and rotten bottoms. I've started to just cut the rotten sections off and leave them in the bush, I have enough ants around home as it is. Darn stick decided to come up into the cab to see if I was watching. Just got done putting a new fuel filter canister on it but it just scrapped it a little. I figure it was a branch that got the hydraulic line too so I'm running them inside the cab this time.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Just noticed. Page 30-30


Beat me to it!

Shot my first deer, a large doe, with a 30-30 Marlin lever action. 170 grain Nosler Partition bullet.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up another sled finally as well as a decent snowmobile trailer. 95’ 340 Puma with 2400 miles. Going to go look at a minty Indy Lite in the morning.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Scrounged up another sled finally


How many are your trying to have? Family use, or different sleds for work and play?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

The Buffalo Bill Commemorative came out in 68, I bought mine in 69 and it was the last gun I bought that I had to bring my Mom with me (being just 17).

I love the way that 26" Octagon barrel holds offhand, very steady! Never took a deer with it, and never shot at a deer with it, but I liked how it shot.

Also, I once cronographed loads in it and a 20" barrel Mdl 94. The 26" barrel was 150 FPS faster, which is just what my old catalog said to expect, about 25 FPS / inch of barrel at those velocities. That could make a big difference if you hunt with a 30-30.

The only knock I have on the 30-30 (as a reloader) is the brass is too thin.  It is just very easy to fold the neck when seating a bullet. Never had that problem with any other round I loaded.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> So if your loft is only supported around the edges



This is what I was thinking with the 2” boards.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Picked up a cheap 620p today. Seller stated it’s hard to start when warm. I’ll see if I can get it sorted. I don’t need a another saw but the opportunity presented itself.View attachment 884664


That's a nice 60, congrats.
Curious to hear how you like it. I wonder if it was just a problem he was having, you know, operator error, could be ready to rock.
I have had people bring saws over many times that they couldn't start, they fired right up for me, hope that's the problem with the 620.


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice 60, congrats.
> Curious to hear how you like it. I wonder if it was just a problem he was having, you know, operator error, could be ready to rock.
> I have had people bring saws over many times that they couldn't start, they fired right up for me, hope that's the problem with the 620.


Right, like using the choke after it’s been running.....


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> How many are your trying to have? Family use, or different sleds for work and play?
> 
> Philbert


Ideally I’d like to have 4 or 5. I already had one that is non operational ATM. That one needs about 3-5 hours of labor and a 25 dollar part. 

Plus the one last weekend, the one yesterday which my older son technically paid for. So if I can find two more we should be set. Then we need to start scrounging helmets!!

Im looking at one this morning and hoping to look at one more as well.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The Buffalo Bill Commemorative came out in 68, I bought mine in 69 and it was the last gun I bought that I had to bring my Mom with me (being just 17).
> 
> I love the way that 26" Octagon barrel holds offhand, very steady! Never took a deer with it, and never shot at a deer with it, but I liked how it shot.
> 
> Also, I once cronographed loads in it and a 20" barrel Mdl 94. The 26" barrel was 150 FPS faster, which is just what my old catalog said to expect, about 25 FPS / inch of barrel at those velocities. That could make a big difference if you hunt with a 30-30.
> 
> The only knock I have on the 30-30 (as a reloader) is the brass is too thin. It is just very easy to fold the neck when seating a bullet. Never had that problem with any other round I loaded.


I never had that issue but never used any brass more than a couple times.

My biggest gripe with the 30-30 is the lack of bullet choices because you need round nose or flat point because of tubular magazines.


----------



## svk

We have been scouring the classifieds for weeks to find decent snowmobiles. Fairly priced sleds move quickly up until mid January. By mid February you can’t give a sled away. I told the boys to be patient after we missed out on several good ones. And sure enough in the last week the market has slowed up a lot.

3/4 of the sleds on the market either have a zillion miles, need work, or are beat to death. I’ve had enough basket cases to not want to wrench on sleds continuously. And with needing multiple sleds for the kids, that makes finding gently used ones even more imperative.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> We have been scouring the classifieds for weeks to find decent snowmobiles. Fairly priced sleds move quickly up until mid January. By mid February you can’t give a sled away. I told the boys to be patient after we missed out on several good ones. And sure enough in the last week the market has slowed up a lot.
> 
> 3/4 of the sleds on the market either have a zillion miles, need work, or are beat to death. I’ve had enough basket cases to not want to wrench on sleds continuously. And with needing multiple sleds for the kids, that makes finding gently used ones even more imperative.


We gave up on sleds years ago. Just dont get snow like we used to around here. Sure do miss it.


----------



## panolo

It always snows in SVK's area. It's crazy to watch the caravan of trailers heading north when other parts of the state have no snow. I have some family not to far from him and many times over the years the only way your getting on the lake to fish is by sled.


----------



## Philbert

Do you use any of the snowmobiles for firewooding?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Do you use any of the snowmobiles for firewooding?
> 
> Philbert


All winter last year. Lots of pics on this thread.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> We gave up on sleds years ago. Just dont get snow like we used to around here. Sure do miss it.


Yeah, wheelers are much more useful. I didn’t blink spending 12k on my wheeler but would have a hard time spending more than 3 on a sled because you just can’t use them that much, even up here.


----------



## rarefish383

Saiso said:


> Ok ok yes nice gun. But nice picture too. The angle I mean. And the decor. The colors. You have a sharp eye sir.


Thanks, but if I took credit for it I’d be less than truthful. It was the only spot I could find to put it. The sofa it’s on was an heirloom from my mother’s side of the family, and was handed down to the eldest daughter, so my mom got it. My older sister didn’t want it, and my younger sister would just sell it the next day. My daughter doesn’t want it, but my son does, so the tradition is broken. Moms family has documentation of it being in the family in the1880’s. My family chipped in and had it reupholstered as a Christmas present for me a couple years ago. Since my son wants it, we let him pick the material. The upholstery shop that did the work specializes in 17th and 18 th century furniture. They said 1880 is close, but they think it’s a little older.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I never had that issue but never used any brass more than a couple times.
> 
> My biggest gripe with the 30-30 is the lack of bullet choices because you need round nose or flat point because of tubular magazines.


Not in a Savage 1899/99, five round box mag, lever. The only thing, from being from that generation of fire arm, they shoot the heavy blunt bullets best. My 1926 model 99F in 303 Savage will shoot clover leaves at a 100 yards with a 4X Weaver K4, and 190 grain Silver tips. But, it’s not a bean field gun, it drops 28 inches at 300 yards. A friend found a stash of Winchester 190 ST’s and I bought ten boxes at forty a box. That should last me the duration, but, if I run out I’ll just switch over to cast 190’s. I’ve got several hundred pounds of Mono Type.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Yeah, wheelers are much more useful. I didn’t blink spending 12k on my wheeler but would have a hard time spending more than 3 on a sled because you just can’t use them that much, even up here.


My buddy is at his place up in Frostburg MD now. He’s only a few miles from Whisp SkiResort. My kids were at Whisp last weekend and said it snowed every day they were there. Mike has 7 wheelers. Five for his family and two for guests. Now he has3-4 sleds, he’ll probably wind up with 7 of them. If he can use them at least have a dozen times a year he will stay interested. If he only gets to use them a couple times a year he will sell them off and upgrade his bikes.


----------



## farmer steve

Since you guys are talkin sleds I figured I'd post of pic of my one of three. A little sandpaper and some wax on runners and it's a screamer.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Since you guys are talkin sleds I figured I'd post of pic of my one of three


That's what I had as a kid! Now, it's all plastic, toboggan type sleds.

I always wondered about the steel runners, which seemed more suited for ice than snow.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

In fresh snow the runners will usually do better (until it get packed down) as it keeps the sled above the snow. Also, you can steer them.

I've got two of them, one is originally mine and the other was one of my Daughter's.

The Grand kids love it when I brake them out ... we just need some snow!


----------



## MustangMike

Ouch on the ammo prices! When I got my Mdl 71 (348 Winchester) in the early 70s in the Western tier of NY, new ammo was in the $20+/box category.

At the time, NYS had gone mostly Shotgun only for Deer, so I scoured small hardware stores, etc. and found good amounts of it that had been on the shelf for years.

The typical line from the guy behind the counter was "I don't know what it is supposed to go for now, but it has been here so long I'll sell it to you for what is marked on the box".

I picked up a lot of it for under $10/box, often 3 or 4 boxes at a time.


----------



## farmer steve

Scrounged this up from my neighbor Saturday. Older non EPA stove. My mom dated the guy that started this co in high school. They made woodstoves till the EPA got involved. Several of my wood customer's Stihl use them and it's the brand I use in the shop.. They sell anywhere from 3-6 hundred dollars on CL and marketplace. This one is set up to be boiler. After my original neighbor sold another guy moved in and started using the stove with unseasoned wood. Check out the creosote on the door. He moved out and the new people have a pellet stove. Probably a $2 grand stove when new. Used ones sell for $4-500 or more. Free is gooder.


----------



## clint53

JustJeff said:


> Spent some time at the firewood gym this morning. Wood in racks under the deck. Carry armloads around about 30' and up 7 steps. Good workout for a fella who eats too much! This is a facecord or a third of a cord. Ought to last a month at the current temperature of right around the freezing point, or 2 weeks at -20°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Get yourself one of these. It's easier and you can carry more per trip.
Also it will less of a mess while carrying.
I have two. One for me and one more for the wife.

Amazon.com: Outdoor 360 Firewood Carrier Bag - Waxed Canvas Tote Bag with Handles to Easily Carry Logs - Best for Carrying Wood at Home Or Camping: Home & Kitchen

Or one that has the ends. I bought my sister one.

Amazon.com: Heavy Duty Wax Canvas Log Carrier Tote,Large Fire Wood Bag,Durable Firewood Holder,Fireplace Wood Stove Accessories Storage Bag for Fire Pit for Camping, BBQ Barbecue: Home Improvement


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Not in a Savage 1899/99, five round box mag, lever. The only thing, from being from that generation of fire arm, they shoot the heavy blunt bullets best. My 1926 model 99F in 303 Savage will shoot clover leaves at a 100 yards with a 4X Weaver K4, and 190 grain Silver tips. But, it’s not a bean field gun, it drops 28 inches at 300 yards. A friend found a stash of Winchester 190 ST’s and I bought ten boxes at forty a box. That should last me the duration, but, if I run out I’ll just switch over to cast 190’s. I’ve got several hundred pounds of Mono Type.


Right but all ammo is sold in RN/FN only because it “could” potentially end up in a tube magazine.

Secondly most .308 caliber bullets for hand loading are built for the higher velocities of 30-06, 308 and 300 mags so will not adequately/reliably mushroom at 30-30 velocities. Which is unfortunate.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Not in a Savage 1899/99, five round box mag, lever. The only thing, from being from that generation of fire arm, they shoot the heavy blunt bullets best. My 1926 model 99F in 303 Savage will shoot clover leaves at a 100 yards with a 4X Weaver K4, and 190 grain Silver tips. But, it’s not a bean field gun, it drops 28 inches at 300 yards. A friend found a stash of Winchester 190 ST’s and I bought ten boxes at forty a box. That should last me the duration, but, if I run out I’ll just switch over to cast 190’s. I’ve got several hundred pounds of Mono Type.


Gotta love bullet nomenclature. 303 take a different diameter than all of the rest of the 30 cal. 

I had an Argentine Mauser that needed .311/.312 cal too.


----------



## HadleyPA

MustangMike said:


> In fresh snow the runners will usually do better (until it get packed down) as it keeps the sled above the snow. Also, you can steer them.
> 
> I've got two of them, one is originally mine and the other was one of my Daughter's.
> 
> The Grand kids love it when I brake them out ... we just need some snow!


Not in my experience. The runner sleds didn't like fresh snow because the runners were so skinny the sled would sink in and the sled would drag. On the hardpack is where they really shined! I had quite a few of them over the years. The small town I grew up in used to set barriers at both ends of the street we lived on and then would only plow that street and not use cinders or salt on it. As kids we were allowed to drag the wood barriers out on the street and shutdown the street and ride our runner sleds down the hardpacked street. Boy, you could really get flying! Mom used to wander where all her candles disappeared to in the winter, but as kids we had to get our runner wax somewhere! Sometimes on the weekends the street would be shutdown all weekend with kids sledding all day Saturday and Sunday. Come to think of it, had it not been the street we lived on I'm sure my parents never would have let me stay out as late they did. Unfortunately, since kids don't go outside much anymore, the little town where my parents still live hasn't set out the barriers in probably 25 yrs. I'm proud to say my kids still like going outside in winter, but since we live in the country and our ground is rather flat, they get me pulling them on plastic sleds with the atv or utv.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Ouch on the ammo prices! When I got my Mdl 71 (348 Winchester) in the early 70s in the Western tier of NY, new ammo was in the $20+/box category.
> 
> At the time, NYS had gone mostly Shotgun only for Deer, so I scoured small hardware stores, etc. and found good amounts of it that had been on the shelf for years.
> 
> The typical line from the guy behind the counter was "I don't know what it is supposed to go for now, but it has been here so long I'll sell it to you for what is marked on the box".
> 
> I picked up a lot of it for under $10/box, often 3 or 4 boxes at a time.


That’s awesome

I believe I mentioned the guy locally here that used to say he was going to sell me his 300 plus gun collection but never would. He had 348. As well as a .351 Winchester self loading (the model and caliber used to kill Bonnie and Clyde). I wish he had thrown me prices.


----------



## svk

Happy with this scrounge!


----------



## panolo

That thing is clean! Deluxe, so it has electric start?


----------



## Philbert

panolo said:


> That thing is clean! Deluxe, so it has electric start?


Push start.

Philbert


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> 150 gr. 30-30 for the win!


45-70 twigs be damned


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> We have been scouring the classifieds for weeks to find decent snowmobiles. Fairly priced sleds move quickly up until mid January. By mid February you can’t give a sled away. I told the boys to be patient after we missed out on several good ones. And sure enough in the last week the market has slowed up a lot.
> 
> 3/4 of the sleds on the market either have a zillion miles, need work, or are beat to death. I’ve had enough basket cases to not want to wrench on sleds continuously. And with needing multiple sleds for the kids, that makes finding gently used ones even more imperative.


You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a used sled around here. Between the lack of snow for trail riding and lack of safe ice on the big lakes the market is flooded with them. I dumped a little over $300 in to my old beater 2-up indy and I really wish I would have parted it and upgraded to a newer sled instead.


----------



## HadleyPA

farmer steve said:


> Scrounged this up from my neighbor Saturday. Older non EPA stove. My mom dated the guy that started this co in high school. They made woodstoves till the EPA got involved. Several of my wood customer's Stihl use them and it's the brand I use in the shop.. They sell anywhere from 3-6 hundred dollars on CL and marketplace. This one is set up to be boiler. After my original neighbor sold another guy moved in and started using the stove with unseasoned wood. Check out the creosote on the door. He moved out and the new people have a pellet stove. Probably a $2 grand stove when new. Used ones sell for $4-500 or more. Free is gooder.  View attachment 884776
> View attachment 884777
> View attachment 884778


I bought one of those at an auction last year for $10. The blower on mine is shot though. Thought I got a smoking deal, but you got me beat! I posted it on here to find out some info and was told it is called a baker double eagle. Mine is setting in the shed. Haven't decided whether to clean it up, paint, and sell it, or keep it for the day I hopefully build a bigger garage and need a bigger stove than the one I have in my current garage.


----------



## Saiso

Spent a couple hours cleaning the 036 I recently acquired. It’s been in my wife’s family since new (slightly before I came in the picture) and was covered in pitch when I bought it. Crazy what a bit of scrubbing with a toothbrush can do, lol. This chain is almost done so I’ll buy a new one this week and try to find time to go cut


----------



## turnkey4099

Very light snow today, Temp just above freezing, no wind. Moving a small rick of maple from where it is to the 'next season' stack. Needs to move as I want to start splitting the big pile of locust rounds and put the splits where the maple was. 

Had tree service out yesterday to grind out the stump left from that maple tree - they removed the tree 3 years ago. I now have room for around 4-5 cord of locust splits.


----------



## farmer steve

HadleyPA said:


> I bought one of those at an auction last year for $10. The blower on mine is shot though. Thought I got a smoking deal, but you got me beat! I posted it on here to find out some info and was told it is called a baker double eagle. Mine is setting in the shed. Haven't decided whether to clean it up, paint, and sell it, or keep it for the day I hopefully build a bigger garage and need a bigger stove than the one I have in my current garage.


I just bought a back up blower for mine in the shop. Cheap China was around $70 and made in USA was almost $100. USA for the win. The baker shop was about 15 minutes from me and that's where I would get my gaskets. To bad they are closed now. The one I have in my shop is a Falcon model. 1 big door. They also made a single eagle that wood take stuff up to 24 inches. Mine keeps the shop at 70 even on the coldest days. I load it around 4 or 5 in the evening and Stihl have coals around 6 the next morning.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice 60, congrats.
> Curious to hear how you like it. I wonder if it was just a problem he was having, you know, operator error, could be ready to rock.
> I have had people bring saws over many times that they couldn't start, they fired right up for me, hope that's the problem with the 620.


One of the craziest transactions I've had. Small Asian fella in the heart of South Philadelphia (think little Italy) and apparently he mills wood. Odd place to do that type of work but hey, what do I know? He also had a minty 661 that he was having trouble idling and let that go for $800.

Ill keep you posted on the saw. Wont get to touch it until the weekend.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> One of the craziest transactions I've had. Small Asian fella in the heart of South Philadelphia (think little Italy) and apparently he mills wood. Odd place to do that type of work but hey, what do I know? He also had a minty 661 that he was having trouble idling and let that go for $800.
> 
> Ill keep you posted on the saw. Wont get to touch it until the weekend.


That does sound odd. Funny some of the people you meet doing deals. 
One time I was talking to a guy who said some things that seemed a bit odd, he was using tapatalk to communicate, I was at least certain that English was his second language. Everything seemed to line up with what he said, but when we first started talking a buddy had some issues with a guy on tapatalk and the guy was saying he had to have surgery and was messing him around so I was still a bit leery as he said he couldn't meet because of needing surgery, mind you this was the same day as my buddy had similar conversations . Then he called and wanted me to give him a ride to go lookout the scooter because he would have to take the bus, well now I have a bunch of cash and I'm heading into a more run down area of downtown, sounded a bit shady, but as before everything he said seemed to line up so I went to pick him up. Ends up the guy was legally deaf and he spoke sign language as his first language. We actually became good friends and I sold him another scooter months later and he helped me move everything from my old computer to this one(he's very good with computers).
Moral of the story, not really sure, but life is interesting and so are the people I meet .


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> That thing is clean! Deluxe, so it has electric start?


Electric, came with new battery!


----------



## svk

@Philbert here’s one that popped up in my Facebook memories from a year ago today.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That does sound odd. Funny some of the people you meet doing deals.
> One time I was talking to a guy who said some things that seemed a bit odd, he was using tapatalk to communicate, I was at least certain that English was his second language. Everything seemed to line up with what he said, but when we first started talking a buddy had some issues with a guy on tapatalk and the guy was saying he had to have surgery and was messing him around so I was still a bit leery as he said he couldn't meet because of needing surgery, mind you this was the same day as my buddy had similar conversations . Then he called and wanted me to give him a ride to go lookout the scooter because he would have to take the bus, well now I have a bunch of cash and I'm heading into a more run down area of downtown, sounded a bit shady, but as before everything he said seemed to line up so I went to pick him up. Ends up the guy was legally deaf and he spoke sign language as his first language. We actually became good friends and I sold him another scooter months later and he helped me move everything from my old computer to this one(he's very good with computers).
> Moral of the story, not really sure, but life is interesting and so are the people I meet .


Sort of like meeting people from saw forums. Folks are usually but not always the same person you encounter online.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> here’s one that popped up in my Facebook memories from a year ago today.


That one at least looks like the sled dog sleds, that have runners about the width of skis. They work best on packed snow, but still will not sink in like those narrow metal runners. I guess that as a kid, we used the wood and metal sleds on popular hills, that were already packed down, and wood toboggans, on deeper snow.

Maybe. pulled behind your Ski-Doo, that sled already has somewhat of a prepared trail?

(You are probably showing me your use for firewooding, and I am still fixated by the sleds!).

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

HadleyPA said:


> Not in my experience. The runner sleds didn't like fresh snow because the runners were so skinny the sled would sink in and the sled would drag. On the hardpack is where they really shined! I had quite a few of them over the years. The small town I grew up in used to set barriers at both ends of the street we lived on and then would only plow that street and not use cinders or salt on it. As kids we were allowed to drag the wood barriers out on the street and shutdown the street and ride our runner sleds down the hardpacked street. Boy, you could really get flying! Mom used to wander where all her candles disappeared to in the winter, but as kids we had to get our runner wax somewhere! Sometimes on the weekends the street would be shutdown all weekend with kids sledding all day Saturday and Sunday. Come to think of it, had it not been the street we lived on I'm sure my parents never would have let me stay out as late they did. Unfortunately, since kids don't go outside much anymore, the little town where my parents still live hasn't set out the barriers in probably 25 yrs. I'm proud to say my kids still like going outside in winter, but since we live in the country and our ground is rather flat, they get me pulling them on plastic sleds with the atv or utv.



I've done what you are talking about a million times, and yes, they are good at going down plowed hills (and you can steer), but on about 4-5 inches of fresh snow, the plastic ones slow down because they are pushing too much of it while the runners just keep you above it.

I try to take my Grandkids at least once a year (before my busy Tax Season) but have not done so yet this year.

However, I did take my oldest Grandson out to shoot is 22 this afternoon ... he did well and was happy as a lark!


----------



## MechanicMatt

SVK is NOT allowed to guess what I’m doing tonight. Anybody else is allowed to. (He actually taught me how to do this...)


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle MustangMike, I’ve wanted to do it up at the cabin to our cast iron there, but the wood stove just gets sooooo dang hot too quickly


----------



## MFV

farmer steve said:


> Scrounged this up from my neighbor Saturday. Older non EPA stove. My mom dated the guy that started this co in high school. They made woodstoves till the EPA got involved. Several of my wood customer's Stihl use them and it's the brand I use in the shop.. They sell anywhere from 3-6 hundred dollars on CL and marketplace. This one is set up to be boiler. After my original neighbor sold another guy moved in and started using the stove with unseasoned wood. Check out the creosote on the door. He moved out and the new people have a pellet stove. Probably a $2 grand stove when new. Used ones sell for $4-500 or more. Free is gooder.  View attachment 884776
> View attachment 884777
> View attachment 884778


Was the boiler OEM or custom other than that looks a lot like my Englander and I think I like non EPA better


----------



## Cowboy254

Operation Big Mess is going well. 




The Cowkids are stacking the kindling and spreading the noodles to dry as I speak. Two tanks through the 241.


----------



## clint53

This was the 4th load from the same White Oak and we ain't finished.


----------



## farmer steve

MFV said:


> Was the boiler OEM or custom other than that looks a lot like my Englander and I think I like non EPA better


As far as I know OEM. The guy that built them did a lot of different configurations.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Scrounged this up from my neighbor Saturday. Older non EPA stove. My mom dated the guy that started this co in high school. They made woodstoves till the EPA got involved. Several of my wood customer's Stihl use them and it's the brand I use in the shop.. They sell anywhere from 3-6 hundred dollars on CL and marketplace. This one is set up to be boiler. After my original neighbor sold another guy moved in and started using the stove with unseasoned wood. Check out the creosote on the door. He moved out and the new people have a pellet stove. Probably a $2 grand stove when new. Used ones sell for $4-500 or more. Free is gooder.  View attachment 884776
> View attachment 884777
> View attachment 884778


I’ve kind of been looking for an old Timber Line. I had one once for wood or coal. It was small, perfect for my cabin in WV. It was only about 14-16 inches wide, but pretty deep. It was just wide enough for two splits to fit through the door, but you could stack them 4 high. I’ve only seen two sell in ten years and they went for several hundred bucks. TSC has a little one for $199, I might try it.


----------



## MFV

farmer steve said:


> As far as I know OEM. The guy that built them did a lot of different configurations.


That’s cool we boil water on ours to humidifie the house but it’s not cold enough long enough here, to run a boiler I would have to keep my windows open


----------



## HadleyPA

farmer steve said:


> I just bought a back up blower for mine in the shop. Cheap China was around $70 and made in USA was almost $100. USA for the win. The baker shop was about 15 minutes from me and that's where I would get my gaskets. To bad they are closed now. The one I have in my shop is a Falcon model. 1 big door. They also made a single eagle that wood take stuff up to 24 inches. Mine keeps the shop at 70 even on the coldest days. I load it around 4 or 5 in the evening and Stihl have coals around 6 the next morning.


Mind if I ask where you got the blower from?


----------



## farmer steve

Martin's produce supplies in shippensburg PA. It's actually a greenhouse inflator fan. I am going to have to adapt it a bit as the bolt pattern is a little different. You can find blowers online. I needed 1 for my greenhouse so I bought 2 when I was there.


----------



## HadleyPA

MustangMike said:


> I've done what you are talking about a million times, and yes, they are good at going down plowed hills (and you can steer), but on about 4-5 inches of fresh snow, the plastic ones slow down because they are pushing too much of it while the runners just keep you above it.
> 
> I try to take my Grandkids at least once a year (before my busy Tax Season) but have not done so yet this year.
> 
> However, I did take my oldest Grandson out to shoot is 22 this afternoon ... he did well and was happy as a lark!


I agree about the plastics pushing in deep powder, but once you get it packed I don't think it really makes much difference, except that runner sleds are much easier to steer. However, they don't take to jumping over the ramps nearly as well as an el-cheapo plastic sled! . Got this whole sled thing has brought back a bunch of memories. Remember one time as a kid a whole bunch of us went to the biggest Hill in town to go sled riding for a full Sunday afternoon after church. I'm talking a group of 5-6 entire families. Well one guy brought a slip and slide and the adults were going to be the first to use it. Naturally the bigger, burlier men all got on at the back and the smaller women all sat in the front. When they took off the whole thing proceeded to spin right around because of having more weight in the rear passing the lighter front. As a kid I couldn't believe what I was seeing, and I had never heard adults scream like that in all my life. Let's just say that for most of the women, that was there only ride down the hill that day!


----------



## HadleyPA

farmer steve said:


> Martin's produce supplies in shippensburg PA. It's actually a greenhouse inflator fan. I am going to have to adapt it a bit as the bolt pattern is a little different. You can find blowers online. I needed 1 for my greenhouse so I bought 2 when I was there.


Cool, thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## chipper1

clint53 said:


> This was the 4th load from the same White Oak and we ain't finished.



Nice looking load.
You have a great wife for sure, they're hard to find .
I liked the 462 the best, even though those old buggers sure have a great sound.
Watch those loose chains, while a 20 won't normally hit you, a 24 can reach you depending on the saw, but over a 28 can get you, and even if you have chaps on and they smack you it still hurts pretty bad , so I've heard.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sort of like meeting people from saw forums. Folks are usually but not always the same person you encounter online.


That's the truth, some it's better only knowing them online.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Right, like using the choke after it’s been running.....


That's for sure one of them.
Many times guys who don't drop start a saw have a hard time getting up enough rpm to get them to start. I had an older friend who was having this problem last yr, I set him up with a "D" style stihl handle and he can get it going now


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That's the truth, some it's better only knowing them online.


Its funny you guys mention this. I'm into 1/5scale DC, which uses 2 stroke engines. I've recently started buying and selling off my other rc stuff that I no longer use, some of the guys I thought I knew are nothing like they are online, in person.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Its funny you guys mention this. I'm into 1/5scale DC, which uses 2 stroke engines. I've recently started buying and selling off my other rc stuff that I no longer use, some of the guys I thought I knew are nothing like they are online, in person.


Totally, the real question is what they think of u in person  .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Totally, the real question is what they think of u in person  .


I like to think I'm about the same either way lol. I'm just a deck


----------



## clint53

chipper1 said:


> Nice looking load.
> You have a great wife for sure, they're hard to find .
> I liked the 462 the best, even though those old buggers sure have a great sound.
> Watch those loose chains, while a 20 won't normally hit you, a 24 can reach you depending on the saw, but over a 28 can get you, and even if you have chaps on and they smack you it still hurts pretty bad , so I've heard.


Thanks.
Those old saws are fun, but problems sometimes pop up. If I couldn't work on them I wouldn't have them.
My wife spotted the loose chain and pointed at it. I had one chain to break since 1976. I had only run 20" bars or shorter until last year.
The first 24" I got I noticed right away the problems with longer bars.
That 462 is a hoss.


----------



## chipper1

clint53 said:


> Thanks.
> Those old saws are fun, but problems sometimes pop up. If I couldn't work on them I wouldn't have them.
> My wife spotted the loose chain and pointed at it. I had one chain to break since 1976. I had only run 20" bars or shorter until last year.
> The first 24" I got I noticed right away the problems with longer bars.
> That 462 is a hoss.


Yep, the 462 is a beast for a 70cc saw, just don't tell my husky friends I said that lol.
I have some older saws, but I don't work on them, even though I can . I've worked on so many things because I couldn't afford not to, that these days I do what I can to avoid them. I did put a new caliper, pads and rotor on the little Honda odyssey friday, I can't see paying a few hundred dollars for something I can do for just over 100. Everything in life is about balance, since I used to do all that work on everything the first half of my life, I feel I need to balance out the last half of my life.
They don't have to break to hit you, the lengths I was talking about hitting you are from popping off .
Watch this one in slow motion, my reflexes are a little slow getting out of the way in case it would have hit me, about 3/4 of a second slow, it could have done some serious damage at 15k rpms


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I like to think I'm about the same either way lol. I'm just a deck


If you're a deck, does that mean your personality is pretty flat/level lol.
Online I enjoy giving everyone a hard time, and can be a "little" sarcastic, but in person I'm much worse .
I'm a pretty easy read if someone cares to pay the slightest bit of attention, it's not like I hide how I feel, some like that, some would rather be lied to .
Personally I enjoy knowing where people stand, whether I agree or not, that's okay, just be genuine and consistent.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I brought down one of the 12’ black oak logs Sunday. When I got down to the end of ten miles of dirt road the log was mostly out of the trailer and dragging behind. I still had an hour to go, if I was in a car. I used the truck’s rear winch to pull it back in. Originally I had a chain and binder across the log, side to side. The only reason it didn’t come out all together is I hooked the tail of the forward lifting chain to the trailer side, to keep it inside. I wasn’t using the forward lifting chain to secure it. It was dark, that’s why I didn’t notice the log dragging behind. 

This was my first time hauling wood that wasn’t already bucked to length. I think I need to borrow a car trailer and use three chains and binders. I’ll have to get the ratcheting type binder. Going across with this type, I couldn’t grab another link. There’s no give. The ratcheting type lets you adjust it to the correct tension, instead of another link being your only choice. Or I suppose I could use ratchet straps, I prefer chain and binder for stuff this heavy though.

There’s a second log, but there’s two feet of snow up there now. I had a hard enough time getting up our driveway with 3” of snow on Sunday. I have two sets of chains, but didn’t have them on. I could try it that way, undecided. 




You can see the flat spot from dragging the log.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> If you're a deck, does that mean your personality is pretty flat/level lol.
> Online I enjoy giving everyone a hard time, and can be a "little" sarcastic, but in person I'm much worse .
> I'm a pretty easy read if someone cares to pay the slightest bit of attention, it's not like I hide how I feel, some like that, some would rather be lied to .
> Personally I enjoy knowing where people stand, whether I agree or not, that's okay, just be genuine and consistent.


Wouldnt post up I'm a Richard lol. I like to think it's a bout equal here as anywhere else. I get fired up over stupid thing, and am rather tactless at times, but in general I like to think I'm decent person. My wife may have different opinion lol. Heck it's not even hard to track me down, my screen name is my name. No reason to hide from people I most likely wont meet, and if I happen to meet them, they already know my name.


----------



## svk

Most guys have been pretty cool. Couple of the guys in MN who belong to the other sites turned out to be snakes. And ctyank was a real strange dude (right @MechanicMatt lol).


----------



## svk

Rounded out the fleet today. Time to ride, boys!


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Most guys have been pretty cool. Couple of the guys in MN who belong to the other sites turned out to be snakes. And ctyank was a real strange dude (right @MechanicMatt lol).


I used to fish pretty heavily and moderated a board and a couple of forums. The craziest thing to me is that some people will do anything for approval from their so called peers. I'd run into it all the time where guys were mouthy as hell but then came to one of your seminars or tournaments and they were the complete opposite. It blew my mind. 

I've always played it above the board and if you have a problem with something I have done or said I expect to be called on it. If I wronged you there probably is a way to rectify it, you just have to ask. One thing I have little time for is idiots and free loaders. In real life I am know to be the guy who is always willing to help.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sean donato said:


> Its funny you guys mention this. I'm into 1/5scale DC, which uses 2 stroke engines. I've recently started buying and selling off my other rc stuff that I no longer use, some of the guys I thought I knew are nothing like they are online, in person.


100cc 2stroke twin


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I used to fish pretty heavily and moderated a board and a couple of forums. The craziest thing to me is that some people will do anything for approval from their so called peers. I'd run into it all the time where guys were mouthy as hell but then came to one of your seminars or tournaments and they were the complete opposite. It blew my mind.
> 
> I've always played it above the board and if you have a problem with something I have done or said I expect to be called on it. If I wronged you there probably is a way to rectify it, you just have to ask. One thing I have little time for is idiots and free loaders. In real life I am know to be the guy who is always willing to help.


Were you ever on fishingmn forums?


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Were you ever on fishingmn forums?


Yes and no. I never got to involved on there but I was asked by Marcum to be somewhat active. I didn't care for Rick as he was trying to cut his own deal with Marcum and it affected my deal.


----------



## farmer steve

I know this thread is about scrounging free wood(and everything else) but when deals come ya gotta grab em. I only have a pic of the pile a guy offered me because I was to busy hauling it home last week. The stack is a bit over 6 cords. Hickory,locust ,oak,cherry and some type of hard maple.Only 2 miles from the house. Some neede resplit to suit me. Long stuff over 18" is mostly all sold.About a cord of hickory in in MY pile. 1 cord left to sell. Did I mention it cost me less than $100 per cord?


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Rounded out the fleet today. Time to ride, boys!
> 
> View attachment 885098
> View attachment 885099
> View attachment 885100


Uuuuh nope . I'll work in the cold but wont play in it .


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I brought down one of the 12’ black oak logs Sunday. When I got down to the end of ten miles of dirt road the log was mostly out of the trailer and dragging behind. I still had an hour to go, if I was in a car. I used the truck’s rear winch to pull it back in. Originally I had a chain and binder across the log, side to side. The only reason it didn’t come out all together is I hooked the tail of the forward lifting chain to the trailer side, to keep it inside. I wasn’t using the forward lifting chain to secure it. It was dark, that’s why I didn’t notice the log dragging behind.
> 
> This was my first time hauling wood that wasn’t already bucked to length. I think I need to borrow a car trailer and use three chains and binders. I’ll have to get the ratcheting type binder. Going across with this type, I couldn’t grab another link. There’s no give. The ratcheting type lets you adjust it to the correct tension, instead of another link being your only choice. Or I suppose I could use ratchet straps, I prefer chain and binder for stuff this heavy though.
> 
> There’s a second log, but there’s two feet of snow up there now. I had a hard enough time getting up our driveway with 3” of snow on Sunday. I have two sets of chains, but didn’t have them on. I could try it that way, undecided.
> 
> View attachment 885089
> 
> 
> You can see the flat spot from dragging the log.
> View attachment 885090



Two feet of snow up there now and 40 to 54 inches predicted in the next week. It could be months before I get back in there.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> I'll work in the cold but wont play in it .


Just have to dress right.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Just have to dress right.
> 
> Philbert


Not for me I hate the cold . I've had to ride my motorcycle in cold and even with heated gear seat and grips it wasnt at all fun .


----------



## cat10ken

I've gone icefishing a few times and all the while standing there I'm looking at the shoreline thinking and wishing I was over there cutting on the big dead elm instead of wasting my time here. I have a hard time catching fish when I can cast in a 50 foot radius around me and I'm expected to catch something down a 6" hole? Nope, not for me.


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> I've gone icefishing a few times and all the while standing there I'm looking at the shoreline thinking and wishing I was over there cutting on the big dead elm instead of wasting my time here. I have a hard time catching fish when I can cast in a 50 foot radius around me and I'm expected to catch something down a 6" hole? Nope, not for me.


It's almost to damn cold for me to reach in the freezer for some haddock filets.  Now 20* and a chainsaw in my hand.....


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> It's almost to damn cold for me to reach in the freezer for some haddock filets.  Now 20* and a chainsaw in my hand.....


That's funny, I had no problem reaching in the freezer to get that beer before it froze.


----------



## svk

A few thoughts. 

You don’t get cold riding snowmobiles....driving actually takes energy so you stay warm. And unless you have one of the new ugly ones with no windshield, you are partially to mostly protected from the wind.

Ice fishing in temps below 20 or when windy without a shelter or a bonfire is dumb and I refuse to do it.

-40 with no wind isn’t cold if you have proper clothing and are doing manual activity ie skiing/snowshoeing/walking etc. 

I hate the wind. Winter or summer. Always ****ing everything up.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> You don’t get cold riding snowmobiles....driving actually takes energy so you stay warm. And unless you have one of the new ugly ones with no windshield, you are partially to mostly protected from the wind.
> 
> Ice fishing in temps below 20 or when windy without a shelter or a bonfire is dumb and I refuse to do it.
> 
> -40 with no wind isn’t cold if you have proper clothing and are doing manual activity ie skiing/snowshoeing/walking etc.
> 
> I hate the wind. Winter or summer. Always ****ing everything up.


Wind SUCKS.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> That's funny, I had no problem reaching in the freezer to get that beer before it froze.


I tell the boss " get my beer outta freezer" before it freezes..


----------



## clint53

chipper1 said:


> Yep, the 462 is a beast for a 70cc saw, just don't tell my husky friends I said that lol.
> I have some older saws, but I don't work on them, even though I can . I've worked on so many things because I couldn't afford not to, that these days I do what I can to avoid them. I did put a new caliper, pads and rotor on the little Honda odyssey friday, I can't see paying a few hundred dollars for something I can do for just over 100. Everything in life is about balance, since I used to do all that work on everything the first half of my life, I feel I need to balance out the last half of my life.
> They don't have to break to hit you, the lengths I was talking about hitting you are from popping off .
> Watch this one in slow motion, my reflexes are a little slow getting out of the way in case it would have hit me, about 3/4 of a second slow, it could have done some serious damage at 15k rpms



She was screaming fast.
That chain was to close to you for sure.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> You don’t get cold riding snowmobiles....driving actually takes energy so you stay warm. And unless you have one of the new ugly ones with no windshield, you are partially to mostly protected from the wind.
> 
> Ice fishing in temps below 20 or when windy without a shelter or a bonfire is dumb and I refuse to do it.
> 
> -40 with no wind isn’t cold if you have proper clothing and are doing manual activity ie skiing/snowshoeing/walking etc.
> 
> I hate the wind. Winter or summer. Always ****ing everything up.


Think I'm pretty well protected from the wind. Honda even made ductwork like old VW bugs open the flap air goes over the pipes and hot air hits your feet and legs . Even the Harley has some protection. But even 30° at 50 mph sucks


----------



## JustJeff

If actively riding you can keep warm. I did the abitibi canyon trail which is about as far north as the trails in Ontario go. It was -30°C and at 100km/h the wind chill is like -54 (-65°F). Got frostbite on my face where the nosepiece touches behind the visor. Heated visor even. Had black marks on my face for weeks but was otherwise warm enough on that ride. Good gear is essential.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Still not going out in the cold for fun, just me


----------



## muddstopper

SS396driver said:


> Still not going out in the cold for fun, just me


I'm a fair weather fun guy myself. If its raining and I want to go hunting, I stay home. If its cold and I want to go fishing, I stay home. The weather definitely dictates my outdoor activities.


----------



## MFV

farmer steve said:


> I know this thread is about scrounging free wood(and everything else) but when deals come ya gotta grab em. I only have a pic of the pile a guy offered me because I was to busy hauling it home last week. The stack is a bit over 6 cords. Hickorys,locust ,oak,cherry and some type of hard maple.Only 2 miles from the house. Some neede resplit to suit me. Long stuff over 18" is mostly all sold.About a cord of hickory in in MY pile. 1 cord left to sell. Did I mention it cost me less than $100 per cord?
> View attachment 885108


----------



## djg james

muddstopper said:


> I'm a fair weather fun guy myself. If its raining and I want to go hunting, I stay home. If its cold and I want to go fishing, I stay home. The weather definitely dictates my outdoor activities.


But don't you just love listening to the high priced weather people and their poor weather forecast turns out wrong? Been there done that too many times. Wasted days. I want their jobs.


----------



## MFV

The scrounge could be on neighbor found it they said take what you can it’s going in th mulcher


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Most guys have been pretty cool. Couple of the guys in MN who belong to the other sites turned out to be snakes. And ctyank was a real strange dude (right @MechanicMatt lol).


Steve, I keep trying to forget that guy....

he was beyond weird, I remember telling my pal to never get caught alone with him.

It puts the lotion in the basket


----------



## MechanicMatt

Tonight’s scrounge..... vehicle isn’t for me but one of my techs. The stuff we do to help others......
His suv died and he didn’t feel that the cost of doing the bottom end was worth it. I stumbled across this 2004 Rendezvous with 22,000 miles for free. We made a plan to get it tonight, then the weather didn’t cooperate. White knuckling 93mile (each way) drive. Oh well, safe and sound home now.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle MustangMike, exit 2 off of 684 long haul tonight


----------



## sean donato

woodchip rookie said:


> 100cc 2stroke twin


That's awesome! Had an uncle that was big Into scale flight. He was the one that got me Into rc. You build it?


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> But don't you just love listening to the high priced weather people and their poor weather forecast turns out wrong? Been there done that too many times. Wasted days. I want their jobs.


They got it wrong again for us here, 1 to 3 Inches and freezing rain. We just got some rain. I'm sure it will freeze in spots but nothing like what they called for.


----------



## MechanicMatt

woodchip rookie said:


> 100cc 2stroke twin


I had a teacher in grade school, her husband had a bunch of these. Pretty cool stuff. (This was 30 years ago). I wonder how much it’s changed through the years


----------



## sean donato

MechanicMatt said:


> I had a teacher in grade school, her husband had a bunch of these. Pretty cool stuff. (This was 30 years ago). I wonder how much it’s changed through the years


My latest build, not flight, but still pretty big. That's my 4 yo in the one picture. Engine is still an engine. 34cc should be around 7hp way its ported with that pipe. Still a 2 stroke. Electronics and batteries got better. The rest is more or less the same.
The first and last pics arw the same truck, just different airfilter set up. The side filter sucked too much leaves and grass up.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> My latest build, not flight, but still pretty big. That's my 4 yo in the one picture. Engine is still an engine. 34cc should be around 7hp way its ported with that pipe. Still a 2 stroke. Electronics and batteries got better. The rest is more or less the same.
> The first and last pics arw the same truck, just different airfilter set up. The side filter sucked too much leaves and grass up.


That's awesome.
Do you pull our daughter around in a sled with it .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Rounded out the fleet today. Time to ride, boys!
> 
> View attachment 885098
> View attachment 885099
> View attachment 885100


Nice score.
I think you're gonna need a bigger trailer .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome.
> Do you pull our daughter around in a sled with it .


No lol she does not get pulled around with it. Although I'm sure it would do it.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> I think you're gonna need a bigger trailer .


I bought an aluminum 4 place trailer yesterday. Lights need to be re-wired otherwise near perfect from what I could see.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Tonight’s scrounge..... vehicle isn’t for me but one of my techs. The stuff we do to help others......
> His suv died and he didn’t feel that the cost of doing the bottom end was worth it. I stumbled across this 2004 Rendezvous with 22,000 miles for free. We made a plan to get it tonight, then the weather didn’t cooperate. White knuckling 93mile (each way) drive. Oh well, safe and sound home now.


Beggars can’t be choosers. Free is awesome for a car with that few miles!!!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, I keep trying to forget that guy....
> 
> he was beyond weird, I remember telling my pal to never get caught alone with him.
> 
> It puts the lotion in the basket


Lolol he liked you!!


----------



## svk

Well the boys and I ran sleds for about an hour and a half tonight. -15 yet I wasn’t cold at all behind the tall windshield. Even my feet were warm in unlined composite toe work boots.


----------



## sean donato

Here's with the body on, and some piston pics for comparison and to keep it slightly related to wood and saws, the 34cc zenoah on the left, 562xp center, and 394xp right. I promise I'll get some splitting pics or wood pics up here soon. Lol


----------



## svk

The 700 is at my in-laws so I rode the long track Lite tonight. They lived about 2 miles from where I bought it so I left it there cause I already had the Lite on the trailer.

Small world too. Two hours from home, the seller ended up being married to a gal who used to babysit for us and I got his mother in law a job about 15 years ago.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Well the boys and I ran sleds for about an hour and a half tonight. -15 yet I wasn’t cold at all behind the tall windshield. Even my feet were warm in unlined composite toe work boots.


I cant remember a time we rode, that I got cold. Even had an old Massey's that was free air cooled, stayed nice and warm on that. The cooling air over the engine flowed back over the rider


----------



## svk

Those free air sleds were cool. I had a 340 Polaris TX free air with with twin round headlights on either side of the jugs sticking through the hood. That thing ate a lot of spark plugs but was fun to ride.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Those free air sleds were cool. I had a 340 Polaris TX free air with with twin round headlights on either side of the jugs sticking through the hood. That thing ate a lot of spark plugs but was fun to ride.


Yeah it was a fun little sled, very light. Very maneuverable.


----------



## MFV

sean donato said:


> My latest build, not flight, but still pretty big. That's my 4 yo in the one picture. Engine is still an engine. 34cc should be around 7hp way its ported with that pipe. Still a 2 stroke. Electronics and batteries got better. The rest is more or less the same.
> The first and last pics arw the same truck, just different airfilter set up. The side filter sucked too much leaves and grass up.


Looks like fun


----------



## chipper1

clint53 said:


> She was screaming fast.
> That chain was too close to you for sure.


That saw does real well, I need to get it out and run it. I fired it up last week in the basement, it smelled great .
That was some hard cherry I squared up messing around and the chain was a bit aggressive, if it would have been a bit tighter it would have been okay, but it was already pretty tight. On softer wood it would have just kept cutting.
Here it is with the same chain, in the same wood, without tossing the chain lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice saw (and chain) Brett! I have the opportunity to buy mine back (it’s ported now) sure is tempting.
Well burned enough wood that I’m into my anti withdrawals unsplit wood now
I like to leave some unsplit rounds in middle of the wood shed so I can do some mid winter splitting, I enjoy splitting with the fiskars, especially lodge pole. 
Sure is nice dense stuff
smells good too

Probably won’t have to worry about firewood withdrawals quite as much any more sense I’m working for a guy that cuts 1000-1500 cords a year now, lol


----------



## turnkey4099

All the odd piles of wood moved to better spots. Started splitting/stacking the 8 cord rounds of black locust that I harvested some 20 years ago. I had forgotten how thick the bark is on old locust some was approaching 2". I have a 5'x4' trailer (free scrounge). Bark was falling off a lot of the splits and rest coming off with just a nudge from the splitter. I was getting only half a load of splits on the trailer with the other half full of bark, Unload trailer and stop at the burn pile on the way back to dump bark. Looks like I will have to burn the pile every two days of splitting.


----------



## clint53

chipper1 said:


> That saw does real well, I need to get it out and run it. I fired it up last week in the basement, it smelled great .
> That was some hard cherry I squared up messing around and the chain was a bit aggressive, if it would have been a bit tighter it would have been okay, but it was already pretty tight. On softer wood it would have just kept cutting.
> Here it is with the same chain, in the same wood, without tossing the chain lol.



Yes the Dolmar is getting it done. I've never known anyone in my part of Virginia to own a Dolmar.
Mac's and Homelite's ruled here back in the day, then came the Stihl's and Husky's. A few Jonsered's were used by loggers.


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw (and chain) Brett! I have the opportunity to buy mine back (it’s ported now) sure is tempting.
> Well burned enough wood that I’m into my anti withdrawals unsplit wood nowView attachment 885186
> I like to leave some unsplit rounds in middle of the wood shed so I can do some mid winter splitting, I enjoy splitting with the fiskars, especially lodge pole. View attachment 885187
> Sure is nice dense stuffView attachment 885188
> smells good tooView attachment 885189
> 
> Probably won’t have to worry about firewood withdrawals quite as much any more sense I’m working for a guy that cuts 1000-1500 cords a year now, lolView attachment 885190


Theres that pretty ford again.


----------



## Saiso

svk said:


> Rounded out the fleet today. Time to ride, boys!
> 
> View attachment 885098
> View attachment 885099
> View attachment 885100


Meet you there!


----------



## chipper1

clint53 said:


> Yes the Dolmar is getting it done. I've never known anyone in my part of Virginia to own a Dolmar.
> Mac's and Homelite's ruled here back in the day, then came the Stihl's and Husky's. A few Jonsered's were used by loggers.


You should be the first .
It's mainly huskys and stihls up here, but I see some Jonsereds dolmars echo and the older homelite John Deere Macs and a few others for sale. I just did a trade, a few dolmars and some cash for a dolmar 7910, they are good saws.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> All the odd piles of wood moved to better spots. Started splitting/stacking the 8 cord rounds of black locust that I harvested some 20 years ago. I had forgotten how thick the bark is on old locust some was approaching 2". I have a 5'x4' trailer (free scrounge). Bark was falling off a lot of the splits and rest coming off with just a nudge from the splitter. I was getting only half a load of splits on the trailer with the other half full of bark, Unload trailer and stop at the burn pile on the way back to dump bark. Looks like I will have to burn the pile every two days of splitting.


I use a good portion of the bark for the shoulder season, it creates a lot of ash, but it burns nicely. I bring it in by the wheelbarrow load.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice saw (and chain) Brett! I have the opportunity to buy mine back (it’s ported now) sure is tempting.
> Well burned enough wood that I’m into my anti withdrawals unsplit wood nowView attachment 885186
> I like to leave some unsplit rounds in middle of the wood shed so I can do some mid winter splitting, I enjoy splitting with the fiskars, especially lodge pole. View attachment 885187
> Sure is nice dense stuffView attachment 885188
> smells good tooView attachment 885189
> 
> Probably won’t have to worry about firewood withdrawals quite as much any more sense I’m working for a guy that cuts 1000-1500 cords a year now, lolView attachment 885190


Thanks Nate, both are fast, now I need to find a fast operator to run it lol. If you don't snag it up I may be interested, I just traded off one of mine .
Does that lodgepole pop open first hit usually. I like seeing how dense some softwoods are. One that I see a good bit is Douglas fir, amazing how many growth rings it will have on the end of a 2x4.


----------



## woodchip rookie

sean donato said:


> That's awesome! Had an uncle that was big Into scale flight. He was the one that got me Into rc. You build it?


Hell no. ARF. extremeflightrc.com


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> You don’t get cold riding snowmobiles....driving actually takes energy so you stay warm. And unless you have one of the new ugly ones with no windshield, you are partially to mostly protected from the wind.
> 
> Ice fishing in temps below 20 or when windy without a shelter or a bonfire is dumb and I refuse to do it.
> 
> -40 with no wind isn’t cold if you have proper clothing and are doing manual activity ie skiing/snowshoeing/walking etc.
> 
> I hate the wind. Winter or summer. Always ****ing everything up.


Old Norwegian saying. There is no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes. As for me, all my clothes are bad. I split wood down to freezing in shorts and a sweat shirt with no wind. If colder and windy, I start adding layers of sweat shirts and sweat pants till I look like the kid on "Christmas Story" and cant put my arms down.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> But don't you just love listening to the high priced weather people and their poor weather forecast turns out wrong? Been there done that too many times. Wasted days. I want their jobs.


The weather guy hit the nail on the head yesterday. I get my truck serviced at the dealer I bought it from, because if I get all my oil changes there, he warrantees the engine for life. Plus, an oil change and tire rotation is only $71. Any way, he's about a third of the way to my WV property, so I plan a day trip up on every oil change. Checked the weather at home and it was for up to an inch of ice, checked the mountains to the west of me, snow and ice. Checked the mountains where my property is, SUNNY AND CALM. I got up there, unloaded, and took a ride around checking things out. It was so nice, I felt sorry for my little JD265 that's been sitting out side since October. I hit it with a shot of carb cleaner and it fired right up. Most of the real tall grass was flattened by freeze, rain, and snow. I had a blast mowing grass at 34*, sunny and calm. Mowed for a while, had a beer and sub and headed on home. OH, I did buy two lottery tickets while in Mathias. I figured if the weather man nailed the weather in 3 places the same day, it had to be a once in a life time event, and I better ride the lucky wave! To keep this scrounging related, I picked up a 111CC Stihl 075 and a 115CC Wright Blade saw for $20 each. Any body have a blade, I need one now?


----------



## MustangMike

Well, we did not have much snow, but enough to break out the ATV plow!

First time I've plowed in over a month! Only about the 3rd time this year.

Was only about an inch, but it is cold and overcast, so it will not melt fast if you don't get rid of it.

It has been cold enough around here that I see a lot of ice fisherman, just no snow!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Thanks Nate, both are fast, now I need to find a fast operator to run it lol. If you don't snag it up I may be interested, I just traded off one of mine .
> Does that lodgepole pop open first hit usually. I like seeing how dense some softwoods are. One that I see a good bit is Douglas fir, amazing how many growth rings it will have on the end of a 2x4.


I’ll let you know, will be hard to pass up, Egan ported and he’s installing a unlimited coil, I might actually be able to tune it now, lol. 
Yeah most of the time it pops with one hit. Red fir can be very dense too, the high elevation lodge pole is usually more dense and will actually hold a fire longer, at least here anyway.

Anyone want to come drive fuel truck in Idaho? Must be too much tax payer funded stimulus money, aid, welfare going around. Haven’t had anyone interested in the job yet.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> ......felt sorry for my little JD265 that's been sitting out side since October. I hit it with a shot of carb cleaner and it fired right up. Most of the real tall grass was flattened by freeze, rain, and snow. I had a blast mowing grass at 34*, sunny and calm. ...... I picked up a 111CC Stihl 075 and a 115CC Wright Blade saw for $20 each. Any body have a blade, I need one now?


You routinely mow all that grass with just a riding mower? I guy you said it property and not your home, so I guess you don't want to risk someone breaking in and stealing something better. No disrespect to the JD.

You picked up a 075 for $20? How trashed was it?


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> You routinely mow all that grass with just a riding mower? I guy you said it property and not your home, so I guess you don't want to risk someone breaking in and stealing something better. No disrespect to the JD.
> 
> You picked up a 075 for $20? How trashed was it?


I have a Massey Ferguson 135 up there that I pull a 6 foot bush hog with. I was grading my driveway with a 9 foot grader blade and a piece of clutch linkage broke, so the field started getting over grown. Last spring I took my 20HP diesel FEL up, and it pulled the 6 ' bush hog fine, and about half way through the field, it blew a radiator hose. The little 265 is really just for the front yard, right in front of the old trailer, and the rifle range. I also have a JD X500 and an X540. If i really start to run out of mowers, I can take the Snapper pro, 52" walk behind with a Velke on it. It's about 7 acres in the field. The walk behind would get it, but the bigger tractors are more fun to play with. I only mowed about half an hour yesterday. I don't like to let stuff set too long if I don't have to.

Well, the top cover has rivets holding the cracks together, the handle has rivets in it, and it's locked up. I've bought 19 saws from this guy for 10-20 bucks each. Except the first one. He sold me a running Homelite Super 1050 with a full wrap bar on it for $40. I'm into big saws and all but one were over 70CC's and 10 were over 90CC's. Right now I have a Mac 7-10 on the bench, I just got the parts to put it back together, then a Pioneer 700, 106CC's is next, then a Homelite 770 gear drive. That will probably take me the rest of the year. OH, the only way I know it's an 075 is the guys on the chainsaw forum said that the manual oiler button on the front gives it away as an 075. Otherwise, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I’ll let you know, will be hard to pass up, Egan ported and he’s installing a unlimited coil, I might actually be able to tune it now, lol.
> Yeah most of the time it pops with one hit. Red fir can be very dense too, the high elevation lodge pole is usually more dense and will actually hold a fire longer, at least here anyway.
> 
> Anyone want to come drive fuel truck in Idaho? Must be too much tax payer funded stimulus money, aid, welfare going around. Haven’t had anyone interested in the job yet.


The 7910 in that video has the 272 coil, I keep it tuned around 14.4k, my 7900 has a limited coil, I have no idea where it's tuned, I just run it .
That's nice it splits like that. The black locust will split on the second hit most times, but you have to hit very close to the exact same spot or it's like a brand new strike, that's where the fiscars shines, it's much easier to swing it fast and accurately.

Sounds fun, do they have any mountains there, does that require an MNT endorsement. Guessing one would need a hazmat endorsement. How many extra rooms do you have, I'd bring the excursion to sleep in, but I wouldn't think it would do too well with only 2wd  . I just moved it around yesterday a bit here in the snow with the single axle 14' trailer, it did pretty good with the Michelin XLT(iirc) tires, which are more for the highway than anything. The only thing is that was on mostly flat ground in about 5-6" of snow lol.


----------



## svk

Funny story. I saw this saw on FB marketplace yesterday for $40. I messaged the guy and he says I’m 3rd in line. I don’t normally do this but I asked if I could be first in line if I gave him $100. 

A few hours later he messages me and said the first two dudes were no shows and the saw is mine for $40. Done 




To make things even better, I’ve got a 77 cc parts saw coming from Rupedoggy so I’ll put that P+C on here after a vacuum test. Then just need to scrounge a 77 cc top cover.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Funny story. I saw this saw on FB marketplace yesterday for $40. I messaged the guy and he says I’m 3rd in line. I don’t normally do this but I asked if I could be first in line if I gave him $100.
> 
> A few hours later he messages me and said the first two dudes were no shows and the saw is mine for $40. Done
> 
> View attachment 885291
> 
> 
> To make things even better, I’ve got a 77 cc parts saw coming from Rupedoggy so I’ll put that P+C on here after a vacuum test. Then just need to scrounge a 77 cc top cover.


Sweet.
I bet you could get 40 for that bar cover .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> The 7910 in that video has the 272 coil, I keep it tuned around 14.4k, my 7900 has a limited coil, I have no idea where it's tuned, I just run it .
> That's nice it splits like that. The black locust will split on the second hit most times, but you have to hit very close to the exact same spot or it's like a brand new strike, that's where the fiscars shines, it's much easier to swing it fast and accurately.
> 
> Sounds fun, do they have any mountains there, does that require an MNT endorsement. Guessing one would need a hazmat endorsement. How many extra rooms do you have, I'd bring the excursion to sleep in, but I wouldn't think it would do too well with only 2wd  . I just moved it around yesterday a bit here in the snow with the single axle 14' trailer, it did pretty good with the Michelin XLT(iirc) tires, which are more for the highway than anything. The only thing is that was on mostly flat ground in about 5-6" of snow lol.


You bet got an extra “room” space to park your excursion, come on over. No worry no mountains here, it’s all flat ; )


----------



## Logger nate

No snow here either, I really have no idea why no one wants the job...


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You bet got an extra “room” space to park your excursion, come on over. No worry no mountains here, it’s all flat ; )



That's funny, at least there's enough room to make the turn lol.
I've been stuck where I set up to make the turn and once I tried to get around the turn I realized it wasn't happening, so I was going to back right up in my tracks(snow), this was with a set of doubles, needless to say they didn't back in their tracks . I ended up dropping the trailers, rehooking to them at a different angle, then dropping the pup trailer and pulling the lead trailer out, then I dropped the lead and went back for the pup, then dropped the pup, hooked to the lead, then hooked the pup to the lead . It was very serious though, if I didn't do it just right I could have dropped off a 3-4' embankment.
So do you even need a license to drive out there .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sweet.
> I bet you could get 40 for that bar cover .


It even came with a sharpened “blade”.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Anyone want to come drive fuel truck in Idaho?





Logger nate said:


> No worry no mountains here, it’s all flat ; )





Logger nate said:


> No snow here either, I really have no idea why no one wants the job...


I suppose the fuel is not flammable either? Yeah, sounds like a dream job!


----------



## cat10ken

Who wouldn't be excited to drive a liquid, flaming bomb for minimum wage? I'm surprised people aren't flocking for the job.


----------



## muddstopper

djg james said:


> But don't you just love listening to the high priced weather people and their poor weather forecast turns out wrong? Been there done that too many times. Wasted days. I want their jobs.


I n ever pay any attention to th3e tv weather guys. I have a weather rock that has never been wrong. If its wet, it raining. If its dry, the sun is shining. If its white, its snowing. If its rocking, the wind is blowing. If its gone, hit the shelter, its either a tornado or hurricane. 100% accurate


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, I know my 40th is a few months away, but when a deal comes your way you use any excuse to tell the wife.

The ammo can is full of balls, bullets, caps, powder and patches.

T/C Hawken .50, anyone ever try the pellets in a traditional percussion cap gun?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It even came with a sharpened “blade”.


Dang, you made a heck of a deal on that bad boy .
I was just over to a buddies house, he's kinda pestered me to help his son get a saw going that was my buddies dads and is now his sons. I told him to take it apart and replace anything that wasn't working, he didn't do it lol. It's a lombard ap42, according to acres it's 68cc, and I also found someone on here saying the same and that it's a reed valve engine. He said it was store without fuel and the tank was very clean as was the carb, the fuel lines seemed to be in good condition too, the air filter looked rough though. Added a bit of fuel to the tank, pulled 15 times, nothing, put a few drops into the carb and pulled 10 times, nothing, added more to the carb and another ten tries, then pulled the spark plug which was brand new, we had spark . I added abit of fuel into the cylinder and went to replace the spark plug, wait look at that, there was a burn mark on the coil wire and it was grounding out on the muffler. Taped it up real quick with some electrical tape and added a little more fuel and reinstalled the spark plug, gave it two pulls and it was running.
What a beast, she was sure loud, but it didn't rev very high. Not 100% as I've never worked on an old reed valve saw, but it seemed as the reed probably needs to be replaced. It would fire right up after being shut off, but was revving high so the chain was spinning. I tried adjusting the low mix and could smell it was rich, so I leaned it back out and lowered the idle, but it didn't want to run there very well. It revs right up and starts easy, any thoughts guys.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Logger nate said:


> No snow here either, I really have no idea why no one wants the job...



Nate, your balls set off metal detectors? They’re made of steel.....

You’re crazy pal!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, I have the Traditional CVA kit rifle I built. It is nice, but for hunting, I'll take the in line MZ with a saboted bullet and the shotgun style primer, and a stainless barrel.

Just much more reliable.


----------



## weimedog

winter scrounging


----------



## mountainguyed67

Scrounged some lumber today.

I didn’t expect them to have such a big operation.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Scrounged some lumber today.
> 
> I didn’t expect them to have such a big operation.


That is a nice operation. What species of wood did you get? Construction or furniture grade?


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That one at least looks like the sled dog sleds, that have runners about the width of skis. They work best on packed snow, but still will not sink in like those narrow metal runners. I guess that as a kid, we used the wood and metal sleds on popular hills, that were already packed down, and wood toboggans, on deeper snow.
> 
> Maybe. pulled behind your Ski-Doo, that sled already has somewhat of a prepared trail?
> 
> (You are probably showing me your use for firewooding, and I am still fixated by the sleds!).
> 
> Philbert


Yes it’s on a packed trail. You can pull it through powder when unloaded but if it gets too deep the snow will start piling up on the deck of the sled. But if you’ve got a packed trail they pull with almost no effort as the metal skiis get almost glazed with snow. We’ve hauled several hundred pounds of deer feed on this with no problems at all. This one was built under direction of my grandpa so it’s a bit heavy but virtually indestructible. I have another one from my great uncle that is larger but not nearly as heavy duty. 

The back is designed so an adult can stand on the back of the skiis and ride. It’s quite comfortable as you can see the bumps encountered by the snowmobile and use your legs to cushion the bumps. My great aunt had a bad back so back when she was alive she’d insist on riding the back of the sleigh.


----------



## svk

-22 on the house this morning. Weather forecast says -16, they lied. I’m usually about 5 degrees warmer than the NWS temp as the lake keeps it warmer. 

Was -21 on the house yesterday and -27 on the way to town.


----------



## morewood

I love it when OTHER people screw up. Earlier in the week I got to talk to the local landowner that owns the mountain above me where I cut. Some bear hunters had run amok with the permission he had given them. They were only allowed to put a bait barrel at the top and check it on occasion. Ran their sxs and four wheelers all over the place, set various traps out(not even bear traps), and generally abused their opportunity. He is removing their access and limiting those who can access the property. I'm still in. He had asked if the road where we stopped cutting in the fall was accessible for his son and grandkids to ride on. I told him we hoped to get back out there soon, but less than 400 yards out we had stopped. My son and I walked out the road again yesterday and marked the trees we would initially drop. Probably walked out another 600-800 yds and only marked trees on the downhill side of the road. Ended up marking approximately 50 trees, most of which were locust. Some were break offs, others so-so. There may be a decent amount on the high side we haven't seen. Either way, this will end up being a much larger pile of sticks than I was expecting. Hopefully cleaning off the road won't take more than an hour or two, win-win for me and the landowner. I'll add a pic or two in a few.

Shea


----------



## morewood

The first is a twisted locust in the 24"-28" range. Four more locusts below that. That is also our end point at the moment. The second shows the road bed and sapling coverage which we hope to clear. It also shows our almost camouflaged watch dog walking it out with us. She is old, but will find a good spot to lay there and watch us, just wants to be outside with us. 

Shea


----------



## olyman

morewood said:


> View attachment 885528
> View attachment 885529
> 
> 
> The first is a twisted locust in the 24"-28" range. Four more locusts below that. That is also our end point at the moment. The second shows the road bed and sapling coverage which we hope to clear. It also shows our almost camouflaged watch dog walking it out with us. She is old, but will find a good spot to lay there and watch us, just wants to be outside with us.
> 
> Shea


is that some multiflower rose growing by that locust???


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> What species of wood did you get? Construction or furniture grade?



That’s actually my own black oak log from my place in the mountains. I plan on using it for loft flooring and a table, there’s a 2” by about 2’ in there towards the bottom. It’s mostly clean, one piece had wood borer holes in it. I left it there. Very potent smelling stuff when it was being sawed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> That is a nice operation.



This is the saw they used on mine. I checked the price, $56,250. That’s with an electric motor, this one is diesel. The website didn’t show the Diesel option.








This is an old dairy.



You can see an Allis Chalmers loader sticking up back there.


----------



## morewood

olyman said:


> is that some multiflower rose growing by that locust???


Don't think so, it simply grows in front of decent trees and tries to tear your clothes off. Doesn't flower, nothing. Hopefully a bushhog can solve the riddle.

Shea


----------



## olyman

morewood said:


> Don't think so, it simply grows in front of decent trees and tries to tear your clothes off. Doesn't flower, nothing. Hopefully a bushhog can solve the riddle.
> 
> Shea


its just called multiflora,, no flowers,,just damn sharp and tough thorns.. a bastard to kill off...…….


----------



## panolo

It's crazy that there is such a line between us right now. Initially they said -7 here but it never got below 4. It's already 19 as well.


----------



## farmer steve

olyman said:


> its just called multiflora,, no flowers,,just damn sharp and tough thorns.. a bastard to kill off...…….


Looks like greenbriar. In the summer it will have real shiny green heart shaped leaves.


----------



## farmer steve

A little saw playtime with the saws this morning. Now the work begins.


----------



## morewood

farmer steve said:


> Looks like greenbriar. In the summer it will have real shiny green heart shaped leaves.


Ding ding, that's exactly what it looks like in it's summer clothing of pain. Once again, Bushhog as much of it as I can.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the saw they used on mine. I checked the price, $56,250. That’s with an electric motor, this one is diesel. The website didn’t show the Diesel option.
> 
> View attachment 885539
> 
> View attachment 885542
> 
> View attachment 885543
> 
> 
> This is an old dairy.
> View attachment 885540
> 
> 
> You can see an Allis Chalmers loader sticking up back there.
> View attachment 885541


You gonna get one lol.
With regard to securing that log the other day, do you know how to tighten the chain a half link. 
You got some nice boards.


----------



## farmer steve

morewood said:


> Ding ding, that's exactly what it looks like in it's summer clothing of pain. Once again, Bushhog as much of it as I can.


Roundup or 24,D or dig it out. Sh!t's tough.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> You gonna get one lol.
> With regard to securing that log the other day, do you know how to tighten the chain a half link.
> You got some nice boards.



I probably wouldn’t put more than $7,000 into a sawmill. I don’t know if one that cheap is worth getting. I’d be milling a lot of big stuff like this. The one they used seems to be the biggest model offered, and it had some shaking, and broke the blade about 3/4 way through milling everything. I wouldn't mill much hard woods though, so it would be easier on the saw. I think it’ll get tiresome hauling timber back and forth too.

I didn’t know it was possible to tighten the chain a half link, now that you mention it I’m thinking twist the chain.

Yes, that wood is very impressive. Good stuff. I was worried the wood borer holes would ruin a lot of it, but I only tossed one 1” board because of them. This is my first time getting anything milled. I need to stack it with skinny sticks in between, right? And paint the ends? With what?

I have one more almost identical log up there still, at 5,300 feet elevation. About 3’ of snow has dumped up there in the last two days. I could probably get it out, but it wouldn’t be easy. This is the town about six miles away, and 300’ elevation higher.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> ....... This is my first time getting anything milled. I need to stack it with skinny sticks in between, right? And paint the ends? With what? ......


Start with a level spot to stack it up off the ground. With that little amount of wood, I probably only go 3 or 4 foot wide stack. Higher stack is better than wider. Put your best boards down first so they'll have more weight on them. 1" space between the boards and then dry 1" x 1" stickers every 18" starting at the ends of the boards. keep the stickers in line with the one below. Cut (square up) the ends of each board and seal with Anchorseal. Rockler's sealer is cheaper and can be bought by the gallon only. One will do you. Cover the stack and then put more weight on it.

Maybe you knew how already.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Maybe you knew how already.



No, I only knew bits and pieces. Thank you.


----------



## MFV

farmer steve said:


> A little saw playtime with the saws this morning. Now the work begins.
> View attachment 885570
> Me too started early on the scrounge this weekend more loads to come


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I probably wouldn’t put more than $7,000 into a sawmill. I don’t know if one that cheap is worth getting. I’d be milling a lot of big stuff like this. The one they used seems to be the biggest model offered, and it had some shaking, and broke the blade about 3/4 way through milling everything. I wouldn't mill much hard woods though, so it would be easier on the saw. I think it’ll get tiresome hauling timber back and forth too.
> 
> I didn’t know it was possible to tighten the chain a half link, now that you mention it I’m thinking twist the chain.
> 
> Yes, that wood is very impressive. Good stuff. I was worried the wood borer holes would ruin a lot of it, but I only tossed one 1” board because of them. This is my first time getting anything milled. I need to stack it with skinny sticks in between, right? And paint the ends? With what?
> 
> I have one more almost identical log up there still, at 5,300 feet elevation. About 3’ of snow has dumped up there in the last two days. I could probably get it out, but it wouldn’t be easy. This is the town about six miles away, and 300’ elevation higher.


If it's not something you plan on doing more than 2-3 times a yr, I'd make the trip, it takes a while to learn how to be productive milling from what I can tell. But if you're looking for a new hobby then...

Yep you get a half link tighter by tightening the chain one link on the portion that's wrapped around and back onto itself.
Just one link tighter here is half a link at the snap binder.
If you twist the chain it will tighten it at the bider, but you run the risk of creating a kink that could come loose down the rd, ask me how I know lol.


Personally a couple standard 2" ratchet straps would hold a log that size no problem. I would use them on the boards too. I would go over the top as you would the log, then under the boards(I'd have them on top of a couple pieces of dunnage), then back over the top, this will squeeze the boards together and hold down pressure on them. You don't need to wrap around them is they are banded. Another thing I'll do is to just put the 2" straps over the top and use two other smaller ratchet straps to hold the bundle of boards together like banding. If you are hauling tall enough bundles that they could/will shift as the load is going down the road, you have to use edge protectors under the straps, not to protect the wood, but rather the straps. I used to haul semi loads(picture a 48' trailer loaded front to back and the back 2/3 of the trailer double stacked) of rough cut boards out of a mill a couple hrs north of here to the amish in Indiana. The first time I was running down the highway at 60 and looked in my mirror and I had three straps hanging, one was wanting to go under my tire. The rough cut wood cut thru those 4" straps at about the 40 mile mark, all popped at about the same time(I watch my mirror closely), I was a bit more careful with those loads after that.

Look forward to seeing what you do with the wood.
Cool picture, looks like something off a card.


----------



## MFV

chipper1 said:


> If it's not something you plan on doing more than 2-3 times a yr, I'd make the trip, it takes a while to learn how to be productive milling from what I can tell. But if you're looking for a new hobby then...
> 
> Yep you get a half link tighter by tightening the chain one link on the portion that's wrapped around and back onto itself.
> Just one link tighter here is half a link at the snap binder.
> If you twist the chain it will tighten it at the bider, but you run the risk of creating a kink that could come loose down the rd, ask me how I know lol.
> View attachment 885580
> 
> Personally a couple standard 2" ratchet straps would hold a log that size no problem. I would use them on the boards too. I would go over the top as you would the log, then under the boards(I'd have them on top of a couple pieces of dunnage), then back over the top, this will squeeze the boards together and hold down pressure on them. You don't need to wrap around them is they are banded. Another thing I'll do is to just put the 2" straps over the top and use two other smaller ratchet straps to hold the bundle of boards together like banding. If you are hauling tall enough bundles that they could/will shift as the load is going down the road, you have to use edge protectors under the straps, not to protect the wood, but rather the straps. I used to haul semi loads(picture a 48' trailer loaded front to back and the back 2/3 of the trailer double stacked) of rough cut boards out of a mill a couple hrs north of here to the amish in Indiana. The first time I was running down the highway at 60 and looked in my mirror and I had three straps hanging, one was wanting to go under my tire. The rough cut wood cut thru those 4" straps at about the 40 mile mark, all popped at about the same time(I watch my mirror closely), I was a bit more careful with those loads after that.
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you do with the wood.
> Cool picture, looks like something off a card.


Good chain and load binders are a must and I stick to American made no skimping on that


----------



## chipper1

MFV said:


> Good chain and load binders are a must and I stick to American made no skimping on that


Do you mean you shouldn't use straps.
Or that you shouldn't buy your binders and chain at the discount tool store.


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> Good chain and load binders are a must and I stick to American made no skimping on that


I got this trimmed up hopefully pick it up Saturday 34” at the base 81/2 feet long red oak


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> I got this trimmed up hopefully pick it up Saturday 34” at the base 81/2 feet long red oak


When I get my saw parts I should be able to get some nice slabs out of this


----------



## farmer steve

Garden scrounge.


----------



## Haywire

Did some trail clearing today. We'll come back for the firewood later.
Found that saw case at a yard sale last summer for $2. Fits right in my milk crate.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> .....Personally a couple standard 2" ratchet straps would hold a log that size no problem. I would use them on the boards too. I would go over the top as you would the log, then under the boards(I'd have them on top of a couple pieces of dunnage), then back over the top, this will squeeze the boards together and hold down pressure on them......


Bed liners loves lumber. Or should I say lumber hates bed liners. Jumps right out. When I was much younger, I was hauling some boards from the mill with my tail gate down. I believe I had them roped in, but taking off from a stop sign, half the boards jumped out. Took me only a minute to pick up, but the lady behind me had a tizzy waiting on me.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Did some trail clearing today. We'll come back for the firewood later.
> Found that saw case at a yard sale last summer for $2. Fits right in my milk crate.


Great pics.
Next you need to teach junior to take videos for you, then everyone can give you a hard time about safety gear and tell you how dull your chains are .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Bed liners loves lumber. Or should I say lumber hates bed liners. Jumps right out. When I was much younger, I was hauling some boards from the mill with my tail gate down. I believe I had them roped in, but taking off from a stop sign, half the boards jumped out. Took me only a minute to pick up, but the lady behind me had a tizzy waiting on me.


I lost a mattress ou the back of an S10 like that, I got out and was about to grab ahold of it and a guy drives right over the corner .
Like he couldn't wait two seconds more to go.
The bummer is I was moving and it was the last thing and I forgot my straps/bungees.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Bed liners loves lumber. Or should I say lumber hates bed liners. Jumps right out. When I was much younger, I was hauling some boards from the mill with my tail gate down. I believe I had them roped in, but taking off from a stop sign, half the boards jumped out. Took me only a minute to pick up, but the lady behind me had a tizzy waiting on me.


Reminds me of a similar story of me as a young buck picking up sheets of MDF in the bosses truck. Took off from a stoplight and most of them ended up on the street. Turns out that stuff is pretty slippery. Probably didn't help that it was a 460 transplanted in a lifted F250 (edit - it was heavy duty now that I think of it.) I forgot the year now but it had the fuel tank in the cab behind the seat - I want to say it was a '76 but it may have been a few years earlier. Fun truck. I tie down loads now...


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Bed liners loves lumber. Or should I say lumber hates bed liners. Jumps right out. When I was much younger, I was hauling some boards from the mill with my tail gate down. I believe I had them roped in, but taking off from a stop sign, half the boards jumped out. Took me only a minute to pick up, but the lady behind me had a tizzy waiting on me.


I've had things slide around never came out but the tailgate was up . I only went about 1/4 mile with this load. I had already taken off the straps


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Great pics.
> Next you need to teach junior to take videos for you, then everyone can give you a hard time about safety gear and tell you how dull your chains are .


I'm in witness protection, that's why there's never any pics or footage of me.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> I've had things slide around never came out but the tailgate was up . I only went about 1/4 mile with this load. I had already taken off the straps View attachment 885618


Nice lumber, looks pretty clear. First thought is Red or White Oak? You guys with stacks of lumber, you've got to show me some of the boards. It's the only way I can get my milling fix. I don't have a mill and I lost my source of potential logs. So sadly, this is it.


----------



## djg james

Haywire said:


> I'm in witness protection, that's why there's never any pics or footage of me.


In the movies, They DO always ship them off to Montana


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Nice lumber, looks pretty clear. First thought is Red or White Oak? You guys with stacks of lumber, you've got to show me some of the boards. It's the only way I can get my milling fix. I don't have a mill and I lost my source of potential logs. So sadly, this is it.


Oak and hickory mostly . One maple too. Couple of the hickory had some punk but overall they were solid. Last two were from spring hickory might have let it sit to long when we did them in December


----------



## mountainguyed67

In the early nineties I was driving through farm country and came to a pickup and trailer stopped in the road, with two big wooden crates of stone fruit slid off onto the road behind them. A sheriff was stopping traffic, the farm workers had called their boss and were waiting for him to come with a forklift. But right away here comes another farmer driving from field to field in his tractor with forks on the back, he was gonna pass on the main road a short ways away. He saw what was happening and came and moved the boxes out of the way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> You guys with stacks of lumber, you've got to show me some of the boards.



I will when I get a round tuit. Hopefully tomorrow. The rain has rinsed off the sawdust, and it’s a pretty red now. It’s California black oak, but I think it’s in the red oak family.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> 1" space between the boards and then dry 1" x 1" stickers every 18"



Is this something carried at hardware stores? Lumber yards?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Yep you get a half link tighter by tightening the chain one link on the portion that's wrapped around and back onto itself.
> Just one link tighter here is half a link at the snap binder.
> If you twist the chain it will tighten it at the bider, but you run the risk of creating a kink that could come loose down the rd, ask me how I know



I see that now with the chain looped back on itself.

Also with the twisted chain, if the twist gets spread out over a longer area it won’t be as effective, or not at all.

Thanks for all the points you made.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this something carried at hardware stores? Lumber yards?


Yes it's just 1x1 lumber . I just cut my own from scraps . Best to get 1x4 and rip them you can see the stringers under the board


----------



## sean donato

Finally got my new case in for my second 562xp. Got it off @OhioRich for a great price shipped. Had a stuffer come apart, luckily they must have shut it down right away. Piston a but scored up, but the cylinder is good. Found a few old threads about porting them, think I'll give this one an honest try, and its gonna get a me version duel port muffler. Hope it turns out good. First time I'll be seriously messing with a strato saw. 





On a side note, what's the white plastic ring for on the flywheel side? My 2012 model doesn't have that, and I couldn't find it in the ipl. Do I need to remove it and stick a seal in? Cheers all. I'll start a thread on it when I get to it.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this something carried at hardware stores? Lumber yards?


Oh no. I never need many nowadays, so I just cut mine from the 2x4 runners of hardwood pallets. You could just have your sawyer cut some stickers out of the 2nds lumber. He should know what to do. Now if you're having it sawn up in only flitches (natural edge) then that can't be done. But then you said for flooring, so some of the outer layers should generate some stickers. They should dry pretty fast so they should be ok to use. And there's always the debate whether they should be hardwood or softwood and wet (green) or dry. I think the fear is sticker stain/mold that might occur when green stickers or softwoods are used. Some that I've heard prefer pine. So I guess you could cut your own from 2x4s on a table saw. Composite stickers can be purchased, but they're pricey.
A few more things I should have mentioned early. Cut back a couple of inches to get fresh ends that have no checking. Seal immediately and coat 1" or so on the faces and edges as well as the ends. The 2nd log you have milled, just stack on top of the 1st log's boards, placing any 2" (thickest you have) at the top of the pile. Be sure to save your stickers when you dismantle the stack. They can be reused.


Here's an example of a couple of small Cherry logs I had milled. They should have been almost 8' log as when I first measured them, but some butt hole cut a firewood round off each before I could get in there and get them. A farmer loaded 2 of the logs on my single axle trailer so I left the third log for a 2nd trip. Should of had him put it in my truck bed, because when I came back to get it, it was gone. Still almost 100% clear lumber.


----------



## muddstopper

morewood said:


> I love it when OTHER people screw up. Earlier in the week I got to talk to the local landowner that owns the mountain above me where I cut. Some bear hunters had run amok with the permission he had given them. They were only allowed to put a bait barrel at the top and check it on occasion. Ran their sxs and four wheelers all over the place, set various traps out(not even bear traps), and generally abused their opportunity. He is removing their access and limiting those who can access the property. I'm still in. He had asked if the road where we stopped cutting in the fall was accessible for his son and grandkids to ride on. I told him we hoped to get back out there soon, but less than 400 yards out we had stopped. My son and I walked out the road again yesterday and marked the trees we would initially drop. Probably walked out another 600-800 yds and only marked trees on the downhill side of the road. Ended up marking approximately 50 trees, most of which were locust. Some were break offs, others so-so. There may be a decent amount on the high side we haven't seen. Either way, this will end up being a much larger pile of sticks than I was expecting. Hopefully cleaning off the road won't take more than an hour or two, win-win for me and the landowner. I'll add a pic or two in a few.
> 
> Shea


Sounds like Buckner has been there. Inside joke, you probably wont get it.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> I'm in witness protection, that's why there's never any pics or footage of me.



I think that's you over the one guys right shoulder at this DEAD concert.


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, the 303 Savage is of that generation, but the 300 Savage can be had in pointy bullets. I guess None of the tube magazine guns were ever chambered in the 300 S. It’s the basis of the 308. When the military wanted a shorter, lighter, carry more rounds at the same weight, cartridge that would match the old 06, the 300 S was already there. When it came out in 1920 or so, it’s advertising sell, was it exceeded the military 06 in velocity. When the 308 came out in 53 or 54, it was the end of the 300S hay day. My cousin has his dad’s 1959 Model 99 Feather weight in 308, it’s a nice one.


----------



## sean donato

Think I have a few boxes of 300 savage at home. I'll have to check.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Bed liners loves lumber. Or should I say lumber hates bed liners. Jumps right out. When I was much younger, I was hauling some boards from the mill with my tail gate down. I believe I had them roped in, but taking off from a stop sign, half the boards jumped out. Took me only a minute to pick up, but the lady behind me had a tizzy waiting on me.


Damn bed liners. In high school I had a pair of small block Chevy heads in my truck. Forgot about them and hit the brakes pretty hard so they slid to near the front. Gassed the throttle and WHAM they both slid the 6.5 feet to the back. Bent the inside of the gate, luckily didn’t bend the whole thing!!!


----------



## svk

Hey! Page 30-40. The Krag was a great cartridge. Shot a deer a long ways away with a 30-40 in a Ruger #3. Probably my longest shot on big game.


----------



## SS396driver

I'm going to add these over time as the stickers need replacement Just PVC pipe cut in half

Edit I should have also said its schedule 80


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> I'm going to add these over time as the stickers need replacement Just PVC pipe cut in half
> 
> View attachment 885707


I have seen those suggested to be used before. I'm leery of them. First you've got a lot of weight on them and if one spreads open just an eight of an inch, you'll have a bowed board. Also, in the Summer, plastic (PVC) will flow, causing the pieces to spread apart even more. If the weight isn't distributed evenly, then you'll have a messed up board. If you're lumber was sawn extra thick, then you may have enough wiggle room to flatten out the bad spots.


----------



## MustangMike

My Uncle always hunted with his Model 95 in 30-40 Krag. Those guns came with a 28" barrel, and since the 95 action is stronger than a Krag action, his friend loaded them a little hot.

That gun had quite a report!


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I have seen those suggested to be used before. I'm leery of them. First you've got a lot of weight on them and if one spreads open just an eight of an inch, you'll have a bowed board. Also, in the Summer, plastic (PVC) will flow, causing the pieces to spread apart even more. If the weight isn't distributed evenly, then you'll have a messed up board. If you're lumber was sawn extra thick, then you may have enough wiggle room to flatten out the bad spots.


The PVC I posted is schedule 80 PVC conduit . Much thicker than 40





__





Plastic Stickers Don’t Stain | Popular Woodworking


I use plastic conduit to make stickers for stacking and drying my wood. These stickers provide consistent spacing and excellent air circulation with minimal contact. I’ve never had problems with…




www.popularwoodworking.com


----------



## MustangMike

Went below 0 here this morning for the 1st time this year. Currently up to 10 with light snow falling (not predicted).

Seems like we may remain white for a while.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Went below 0 here this morning for the 1st time this year. Currently up to 10 with light snow falling (not predicted).
> 
> Seems like we may remain white for a while.


Cold here too with some nasty wind gusts. You can actually hear the winds coming


----------



## chipper1

We've had lows in the teens this week, coldest week so far too.
That being said I haven't dumped any coals out yet and the house has been kept toasty all season. My wife has been doing a lot of cooking/baking this yr though, which helps a good bit. I've been burning nearly 100% black locust so I would think that's helping too .


----------



## SS396driver

Have black locust in reserve . Use it when it’s below 10 been burning mostly hickory this winter


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Have black locust in reserve . Use it when it’s below 10 been burning mostly hickory this winterView attachment 885746


Hickory is no slouch! In fact, I think most charts have it slightly above black locust. But the bugs like it and it does rot a lot faster, so I do like you and save the black locust for Armageddon.


----------



## Jere39

Not sure this is technically Scrounging, this nice Oak fell in the woods behind my house during a wind storm a couple months ago. Only fitting that on a windy morning, I've run out of stuff to split, so I'm sawing. 16°F and 16mph wind out of the north - Scout and I don't need the Weather Channel to explain "Real Feel". I don't envy you folks working in single digits or worse. Anyway, went with the Bellingham gloves and the Dolmar 6100 this morning:





And after the tank, Scout requested we visit the warming shed. I am nothing if not well trained.

Probably going to have to switch out to a longer bar as I work my way down this log.


----------



## Haywire

Jere39 said:


> Not sure this is technically Scrounging, this nice Oak fell in the woods behind my house during a wind storm a couple months ago. Only fitting that on a windy morning, I've run out of stuff to split, so I'm sawing. 16°F and 16mph wind out of the north - Scout and I don't need the Weather Channel to explain "Real Feel". I don't envy you folks working in single digits or worse. Anyway, went with the Bellingham gloves and the Dolmar 6100 this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 885754
> 
> 
> And after the tank, Scout requested we visit the warming shed. I am nothing if not well trained.
> 
> Probably going to have to switch out to a longer bar as I work my way down this log.


That's a neat looking tree. Looks heavy!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> And after the tank, Scout requested we visit the warming shed.



Ha! Smart dog.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Did some trail clearing today. We'll come back for the firewood later.



Your own trail, or public?


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Your own trail, or public?


The land's owned by a local lumber company. They let folks ride their old network of logging trails/roads.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> some of the outer layers should generate some stickers.



Some are left with one live edge, because there wasn’t enough to make another 8”. I could rip those. Is it better to use the same wood to prevent staining? They’re not dry obviously, but are you saying they’re okay to use because they’re small and will dry quick enough?


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> That's a neat looking tree. Looks heavy!


That's Penciltuckey red oak. Splits like pine and is as heavy as one of o8150's snackies.  (The old timers will get that)


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some are left with one live edge, because there wasn’t enough to make another 8”. I could rip those. Is it better to use the same wood to prevent staining? They’re not dry obviously, but are you saying they’re okay to use because they’re small and will dry quick enough?


Yes, I think they be alright. And to address your earlier comment about schedule 80 PVC, I knew what it was. I had a SHEET of 1/2" THICK SCH 80 left in my truck cab during the Summer and it bent and folded like a wet noodle. Just my opinion.

P.S. Being winter, you don't have to sticker Red Oak right away. You could wait until you have the 2nd log sawn and have the sawyer cut stickers for you out of the lesser grade boards. Just have an idea how many and size you'll need. You can use short pieces (2 foot or so) by butting the ends together. Longer ones are easier to use. In the mean time, cut and seal the ends and then flat stack on dunage (sp?) and cover with a tarp to keep excessive moisture off. maybe pull off occasionally on a sunny day. You may get a little mold to start but that will plane out ok. No rush on R. Oak.


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Hickory is no slouch! In fact, I think most charts have it slightly above black locust. But the bugs like it and it does rot a lot faster, so I do like you and save the black locust for Armageddon.


The hickory left on the ground will rot fast. For some reason I got a lot of it the last few years mostly blow downs so maybe burn what’s ready


----------



## SS396driver

Jere39 said:


> Not sure this is technically Scrounging, this nice Oak fell in the woods behind my house during a wind storm a couple months ago. Only fitting that on a windy morning, I've run out of stuff to split, so I'm sawing. 16°F and 16mph wind out of the north - Scout and I don't need the Weather Channel to explain "Real Feel". I don't envy you folks working in single digits or worse. Anyway, went with the Bellingham gloves and the Dolmar 6100 this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 885754
> 
> 
> And after the tank, Scout requested we visit the warming shed. I am nothing if not well trained.
> 
> Probably going to have to switch out to a longer bar as I work my way down this log.


Nice looking wood right there


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Have black locust in reserve . Use it when it’s below 10 been burning mostly hickory this winterView attachment 885746


Heck yeah  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

panolo said:


> It's crazy that there is such a line between us right now. Initially they said -7 here but it never got below 4. It's already 19 as well.



I saw your reaction to the snow picture yesterday, look at it now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> You guys with stacks of lumber, you've got to show me some of the boards. It's the only way I can get my milling fix.



I will get more pictures when I unload the trailer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Being winter, you don't have to sticker Red Oak right away



I need to unload the trailer, and don’t want the work of handling it more than necessary.

I don’t have dunage, I could use pallets.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> I'm going to add these over time as the stickers need replacement Just PVC pipe cut in half
> 
> Edit I should have also said its schedule 80
> 
> View attachment 885707


Very interesting!

Why not just PVC (or other plastic) strips? Ripping pipe evenly can be tricky. But you can buy lots of plastic trim pieces these days at a home center. Rip down some of the plastic 'AZEK' (or other trim) or recycled plastic deck boards; disassemble some plastic trellis material; use plastic fence slats; etc. there are probably sources for some free, plastic materials that are headed for the landfill / waste stream.

Just an idea.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Why not just PVC (or other plastic) strips? Ripping pipe evenly can be tricky. But you can buy lots of plastic trim pieces these days at a home center. Rip down some of the plastic 'AZEK' (or other trim) or recycled plastic deck boards; disassemble some plastic trellis material; use plastic fence slats; etc. there are probably sources for some free, plastic materials that are headed for the landfill / waste stream.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Philbert


Problem with AZEK is it’s to damn expensive I did all my facia on my rental home with it . Will save me in the long run maintenance wise ,other stuff wood work well I guess.


----------



## SS396driver

Started my genny this morning just as a precaution. Wouldn’t you know it power went out around 1:30 just got back with 10 gallons of non ethanol might be a long night .


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> I will get more pictures when I unload the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 885775


Nice looking lumber. Love the quarter sawn. No need for more photos unless you want to. That dose of pretties will hold me for a while  .
I'll stop with the advice now. I tend to be overbearing. Yell if you need more help.


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Started my genny this morning just as a precaution. Wouldn’t you know it power went out around 1:30 just got back with 10 gallons of non ethanol might be a long night .


Best of luck mate!


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Love the quarter sawn. Yell if you need more help.



What is “quarter sawn”?

Are pallets okay, instead of dunage?


----------



## MustangMike

Like this? When you work alone, it is nice to have some rollers!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Like this? When you work alone, it is nice to have some rollers!


Nice lumber in the trailer and setup. And I hope you rolled that log in the 3rd picture and cut 90 deg to the first cut. Otherwise, if you sawed through and through that bad spot (branch point) might be telegraphed through the rest of the boards? Maybe?


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is “quarter sawn”?
> 
> Are pallets okay, instead of dunage?


The middle board on the trailer with the whitish (dry) stripe is quarter sawn. See the ray flecks?

Pallets are ok, just get then level if stacking permanently.


----------



## muad

Howdy scroungers. Long time no chat. 

The good Lord provided some more logs for firewood, well one of them anyhow. The one I'm gonna see if we can make some boards off it. 

Sorry for the sideways pics. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## djg james

muad said:


> Howdy scroungers. Long time no chat.
> 
> The good Lord provided some more logs for firewood, well one of them anyhow. The one I'm gonna see if we can make some boards off it.
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pics. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> View attachment 885813


Cherry?


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Howdy scroungers. Long time no chat.
> 
> The good Lord provided some more logs for firewood, well one of them anyhow. The one I'm gonna see if we can make some boards off it.
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pics. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> View attachment 885812
> View attachment 885813


Good thing you marked it lol.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> Cherry?



Yup, black cherry to be exact.


----------



## djg james

muad said:


> Yup, black cherry to be exact.


Looks like 2 logs and maybe some firewood (smoking) after the bend. Love Cherry. Lets see some lumber afterwards.


----------



## Logger nate

Nice milling/board pictures and info. Makes me anxious for spring and more milling.


Ok I’m ready to share some snow
About another 10” sense that picture. Most snowfall in 2 days senes 1971, 25”. 
Little less at the house thankfully. Still got 2 1/2 miles in blowing snow though
Offered to let this buck come in out the cold but he declined


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> That's Penciltuckey red oak. Splits like pine and is as heavy as one of o8150's snackies.  (The old timers will get that)


I miss Scott


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Ok I’m ready to share some snow


! Did not know that you could get energy (petroleum?) directly from snow!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

****SHAMELESS PLUG ****

Entered a video contest with site sponsor TreeStuff.com. If enough people 'like' my videos by 2.28.2021, I might recoup some of the R&D I invest in all these things that I primarily do for the groups that I volunteer with. Most of this has already been shared with members on this site, in related threads.

Renewing Plastic Wedges


Keeping Your Pole Saw Scabbards


Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice milling/board pictures and info. Makes me anxious for spring and more milling.
> 
> 
> Ok I’m ready to share some snowView attachment 885880
> About another 10” sense that picture. Most snowfall in 2 days senes 1971, 25”. View attachment 885881
> Little less at the house thankfully. Still got 2 1/2 miles in blowing snow thoughView attachment 885882
> Offered to let this buck come in out the cold but he declined View attachment 885883


Great pictures Nate.
What size water line is that running to the snow machine lol.
Is that 25" like a 25" stihl bar, checking for a friend .
Is that my room to the left of the house .


----------



## muad

Love the snow pics nate, super jealous. 

We were supposed to get 8+ inches on Monday. All we got was a little ice 

Sounds like we may get 2-6" over Sunday and Monday. I'm hoping for 6+


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> The middle board on the trailer with the whitish (dry) stripe is quarter sawn. See the ray flecks?



I see.

*“Quarter sawn* lumber is defined as wood where the annular growth rings intersect the face of the board at a 60 to 90 degree angle. When cutting this lumber at the sawmill, each log is sawed at a radial angle into four *quarters*, hence the name. Dramatic flecking is also present in red *oak* and white *oak*.”


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> ! Did not know that you could get energy (petroleum?) directly from snow!
> 
> Philbert


I’ve seen some snow burn and produce some heat “energy” it might have had some petroleum “energy” added to it though, lol.


chipper1 said:


> Great pictures Nate.
> What size water line is that running to the snow machine lol.
> Is that 25" like a 25" stihl bar, checking for a friend .
> Is that my room to the left of the house .


Thanks!
Lol, Well think the water line is probably bigger than a Sthil 25”, just wish I could find the valve.
Sorry no that’s my room for the out of town logging projects. But your welcome to park your excursion there when you come over to drive fuel truck.


muad said:


> Love the snow pics nate, super jealous.
> 
> We were supposed to get 8+ inches on Monday. All we got was a little ice
> 
> Sounds like we may get 2-6" over Sunday and Monday. I'm hoping for 6+


You can come get all you want, really, free snow scrounge.
Some places around here charge for it....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> ! Did not know that you could get energy (petroleum?) directly from snow!
> 
> Philbert



See what you learn on the forum?


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> ****SHAMELESS PLUG ****
> 
> Entered a video contest with site sponsor TreeStuff.com. If enough people 'like' my videos by 2.28.2021, I might recoup some of the R&D I invest in all these things that I primarily do for the groups that I volunteer with. Most of this has already been shared with members on this site, in related threads.
> 
> Renewing Plastic Wedges
> 
> 
> Keeping Your Pole Saw Scabbards
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Got you 2 more likes phill, useful as always, well done.


----------



## chipper1

Got the last load of wood out of the 5th row of the woodshed today.
Then grabbed a load out of the 6th row, it's mainly black locust, then a bit of cherry and red oak.




So I'm still burning from the 5th row out of 11, I'll probably have enough to get through til summer.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Got the last load of wood out of the 5th row of the woodshed today.
> Then grabbed a load out of the 6th row, it's mainly black locust, then a bit of cherry and red oak.
> View attachment 885934
> 
> View attachment 885935
> 
> So I'm still burning from the 5th row out of 11, I'll probably have enough to get through til summer.
> View attachment 885936



We are about halfway through the second row of 12. Mine is mostly ash, with some cherry, locust, hard maple, and HVBW mixed in.


----------



## SS396driver

Still bitterly cold out . But the power was restored around 6 PM last night.


----------



## svk

Good to hear.

Last year we lost power at -30 and we learned that our backup circuit didn’t power our heat pumps. That’s going to be changed this spring.


----------



## Hinerman

MechanicMatt said:


> I miss Scott



Did he pass away or just quit posting? I know he had bad health problems.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hinerman said:


> Did he pass away or just quit posting? I know he had bad health problems.


Last I spoke to him was about two years ago and his health was failing,,,,,

(he would excessively use,,,,,,,, to drive some of the grammar police here crazy,,,,,, I loved that,,,,,,,)


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not two years,,,,,,, little over 5 years,,,,, poor guy. He was super sweet! Used to ship me parts for free to fix my saws.


----------



## svk

I think he’s still around but not active on the forums. Uncle Mustache keeps/kept in contact with him.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well,,,,,, with the impending snow storm,,,,,,,,, got my #1 helper out in the 15* weather to help bring more wood to the house. My wife asked me if she would be warm enough,,,,,, my response was,,,,,, if she gets cold,,,,,,,, she’ll start working faster to get warm


hope you are correct SVK, but sadly I think you may be wrong


----------



## svk

@unclemoustache is Scott 08f150 still alive?


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> I got this trimmed up hopefully pick it up Saturday 34” at the base 81/2 feet long red oak


Well I said red oak I meant live. Oak loaded down with my neighbor


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> Well I said red oak I meant live. Oak loaded down with my neighbor


Load number two this is going to be a new subdivision in Santa Fe. The land owner said we could take whatever we want but if anyone tried to say they got hurt they didn’t have permission to be there fair enough for us


----------



## Haywire

Got a little more snow last night. Still way below average for this time of year though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Rockler's sealer is cheaper and can be bought by the gallon only.



How about this one? It’s even lower priced yet, and lower shipping. But I wont buy it if it’s no good.











Green Wood Sealer (G)


Klingspor's Woodworking Shop is full line distributor of woodworking tools and supplies from respected companies like Klingspor Abrasives.




www.woodworkingshop.com


----------



## svk

The boys got snowmobile safety certified today. Couple inches of new snow this afternoon.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> How about this one? It’s even lower priced yet, and lower shipping. But I wont buy it if it’s no good.
> View attachment 886159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Wood Sealer (G)
> 
> 
> Klingspor's Woodworking Shop is full line distributor of woodworking tools and supplies from respected companies like Klingspor Abrasives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodworkingshop.com


I've never used it, but a guy on another forum liked it. I'm guessing it's similar to Rockler's, but I just don't know. Maybe Google reviews on the product.
I chose Rockler's over Anchoseal because there is a Rockler store close to me in St. Louis. I only bought one gallon because as in your case, it will treat two trees easliy. I could have ordered two and got free shipping, but I wanted to try it out first. Forgot to mention, I let the first coat dry and then recoat.
So I'd say go for it (Klingspor's) and see how you like it. Let us know, too.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> The boys got snowmobile safety certified today. Couple inches of new snow this afternoon.


That's a good experience for them. I'm guessing it's similar to the course we have in Ontario. A fellow volunteer and I teach the course here. All my kids got it and I feel it helps them not only with sledding but later on with driving.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

Post up more snowmobile pics. People love 'em on here, especially the guys who sit inside all winter.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Kawasaki two stroke triples are what started my involvement in anything mechanical since the age of 16 when I bought my h1(still have it)

Check out this conversion kit. One of the members on another board I frequent from MN had a kit called the “snow job”. 1972 Kawasaki h2 750cc two stroke triple on a snowmobile bottom.


----------



## MechanicMatt

My nephew had a Jeep blow a stop sign in front of him. Lucky the brush pile stopped before reaching his brain


----------



## Haywire

Ryan A said:


> Kawasaki two stroke triples are what started my involvement in anything mechanical since the age of 16 when I bought my h1(still have it)
> 
> Check out this conversion kit. One of the members on another board I frequent from MN had a kit called the “snow job”. 1972 Kawasaki h2 750cc two stroke triple on a snowmobile bottom.View attachment 886178
> View attachment 886179


The OG timbersled!


----------



## Ryan A

Haywire said:


> The OG timbersled!


You’ve seen one before???????


----------



## mountainguyed67

I read it as timbershed at first...


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> The boys got snowmobile safety certified today. Couple inches of new snow this afternoon.


It's a good class. I missed the cutoff by 1 day when they changed the law and I had to take the course. I had more miles the year prior than all 3 instructors combined. It was kind of ironic and I ended up taking 1 of them to my dad's ranch in the big horn's so he could mountain ride. Still a great friend to this day.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Runnin on fumes


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Got a little more snow last night. Still way below average for this time of year though. Strange few years lately.
> View attachment 886151


We just went hunting on bloody **** peak in November


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> We just went hunting on bloody **** peak in November


Ha they edited the name of a mountain


----------



## svk

I should clarify snowmobile safety.

Normally the kids get several evenings of class time from crusty instructors. This year they all had to take an online class and pass the online test. The drive a small course While making hand signals at corners and answer a few questions to pass the live training which allows them to get the safety certificate.


----------



## svk

MFV said:


> Ha they edited the name of a mountain


What word are you trying to say?


----------



## MFV

svk said:


> What word are you trying to say?


Mountain in Montana I guess it would be close to bloody Richard peak named simply because that was his name and he said bloody all the time


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, which Nephew?


----------



## sean donato

Ryan A said:


> Kawasaki two stroke triples are what started my involvement in anything mechanical since the age of 16 when I bought my h1(still have it)
> 
> Check out this conversion kit. One of the members on another board I frequent from MN had a kit called the “snow job”. 1972 Kawasaki h2 750cc two stroke triple on a snowmobile bottom.View attachment 886178
> View attachment 886179


I had a triple 400 way back when. Old man had a triple 750 way, way back. Didnt call them widow makers for no reason. Picked mine up with a toasted center cylinder. Rebuilt it, git it jetted right. Was flogging it out on the highway one pretty cold night. And it popped and started slowing down. I burned that dang center cylinder again. Ended up selling it, as I didnt have the money to fix it. Some guy from commifornia bought it, sight unseen, and sent a truck to pick it up and ship it out west. I made $500.00 on that bike. Should have kept it. Was a wild ride. Even if it was just the small triple.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I should clarify snowmobile safety.



Snowmobile laws for California make no mention of safety courses. And no trail permits required either. Minnesota has three times the text in Snowmobile law.





__





Snowmobiling State Laws and Rules-American Council of Snowmobile Associations (ACSA) Uniting the Snowmobile Community


The American Council of Snowmobile Associations (ACSA) is a national organization that was formed to unite the snowmobile community.



www.snowmobilers.org


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm about done with the cypress noodling project. I've worked through the better noodleable rounds. For kindling purposes, a round that was just longer than the 16in bar on the 241 would allow noodling in parallel lines one way then with again the round rolled a quarter turn while keeping the whole thing together. Then crosscut the kindling off. 7 or 8 tanks through the 241, about 1200 kindling bits and a 'cord' of noodles.


----------



## Saiso

Since you guys are talking snowmobiles.. not sure if I posted this here. I have an ‘87 citation 250 and a 95 jag 440.


----------



## svk

Saiso said:


> Since you guys are talking snowmobiles.. not sure if I posted this here. I have an ‘87 citation 250 and a 95 jag 440.


There used to be a lot of minty sleds like that one around. Great yard sleds. They seem to all have been gobbled up now though.


----------



## Saiso

svk said:


> There used to be a lot of minty sleds like that one around. Great yard sleds. They seem to all have been gobbled up now though.


Agreed. Over here too. I see a lot more for sale in the states than here. I was very happy picking up both sleds, a 5x8 wooden tilt trailer with side boards, an ATV trailer (no tires), a snowblower, a ride on mower, a push mower, bunch of big gas jugs, a lawn sweeper for the ride on, my pioneer 1074 and poulan wild thing (and a few other small things) for slightly less than 3k CAD. Being on parental leave this winter allows the 2 eldest and I to go out daily and have fun being boys y’know. (4 and 2 and a half)


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Matt, which Nephew?


Christopher


----------



## MechanicMatt

Derek’s Silverado is black


----------



## MustangMike

You have so many Nephews I never know, and when I see Chris + Derek you are always driving them, so I have no idea what they drive!

Hope Chris is OK and the vehicle gets taken care of.


----------



## SS396driver

Filled up the truck and put the chains on . Ready for the snow


----------



## MustangMike

Chains work great, but instead I just put Blizzak tires all around on the Truck ... In 4WD I think it will go most anywhere with them and still let me do 60+ on the highway!


----------



## JustJeff

Half of the "weights" are missing from the firewood gym! My youngest son and I set a new height record for the stack by the door. He is 6'1" and 225. Today marks halfway through our heating season.....or I'm in trouble!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Half of the "weights" are missing from the firewood gym! My youngest son and I set a new height record for the stack by the door. He is 6'1" and 225. Today marks halfway through our heating season.....or I'm in trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's awesome they help out so much.
My boy asked the neighbor not to snowblower our drive so he could do it  . He's still a couple inches shorter than me, by next fall I wouldn't doubt well be tied for height, but I'll still have him beat for roundness .
Pretty sure you'd figure something out if you needed more wood, maybe some spruce .


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Love the snow pics nate, super jealous.
> 
> We were supposed to get 8+ inches on Monday. All we got was a little ice
> 
> Sounds like we may get 2-6" over Sunday and Monday. I'm hoping for 6+


Well, how'd the snow go .
We got a solid 4". 
The wind is blowing pretty good at 20mph, may have to get the backpack blower out to remove the red oak leaves from the lawn lol.


----------



## muad

Went back in the woods and skid the main trunks of those trees I posted recently. Made two nice logs, the ash is a little punky at the base, but plenty of good wood left. It measured 19 of my soze 14 Muck boots, while the black cherry measured 19.5. The Cheery has a crack at the base, but I'm thinking I'll still be able to get a decent log out of it for lumber. The ash will be for firewood. 





Also, the full wrap came in from @Haywire, and I decided to try it on the Binford 254XS instead of the 262xp I bought it for. It fit perfect. I just need to get some more of the longer screws/bolts, as one of my bottom ones was stripped out a little towards the end, so the short screw wouldn't bite. Swapped in a longer one from the side and it tightened up perfect. 

Now I just need a k095 24" bar for it.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Well, how'd the snow go .
> We got a solid 4".
> The wind is blowing pretty good at 20mph, may have to get the backpack blower out to remove the red oak leaves from the lawn lol.



Looks like we've got a good 5" or better, and it just started snowing heavy here again.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Chains work great, but instead I just put Blizzak tires all around on the Truck ... In 4WD I think it will go most anywhere with them and still let me do 60+ on the highway!


Snow tires are good but pushing 20 inches of snow on compacted snow that's now turned into ice without chains you ain't moving . Specially going up hill


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm about done with the cypress noodling project. I've worked through the better noodleable rounds. For kindling purposes, a round that was just longer than the 16in bar on the 241 would allow noodling in parallel lines one way then with again the round rolled a quarter turn while keeping the whole thing together. Then crosscut the kindling off. 7 or 8 tanks through the 241, about 1200 kindling bits and a 'cord' of noodles.
> 
> View attachment 886225
> 
> 
> View attachment 886226



I workiong on splitting around 8 cords of Black Locust rounds that are around 20 years old. Very dry and the splitter leaves lots of very thin splinters, most 16" long. I'm a bit slow to wake up but after over a cord through the splitter and throwing the splinters on the burn pile it dawned on my that they would make good kindling. I started saving them on my 2nd trailer load yesterday. Off two loads I have almost 1/2 white 5 gal. bucket full already.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> I workiong on splitting around 8 cords of Black Locust rounds that are around 20 years old. Very dry and the splitter leaves lots of very thin splinters, most 16" long. I'm a bit slow to wake up but after over a cord through the splitter and throwing the splinters on the burn pile it dawned on my that they would make good kindling. I started saving them on my 2nd trailer load yesterday. Off two loads I have almost 1/2 white 5 gal. bucket full already.


I'll leave ash and oak slivers lay but never locust. I have several 5 gallon buckets of thick locust bark.


----------



## Haywire

Decided to break out the Vz.58 and ring some steel today. Sunny, 30° very spring like.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Snow tires are good but pushing 20 inches of snow on compacted snow that's now turned into ice without chains you ain't moving . Specially going up hillView attachment 886356



Maybe you need one of these.... Ha.

A couple days ago up the hill from here.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Decided to break out the Vz.58 and ring some steel today. Sunny, 30° very spring like.
> 
> View attachment 886389



Nice!!! 

I've been cranking out .45s on the press, and sorting brass this weekend. No chooting yet, but soon I hope to ring some steel. 

That's a beautiful rifle ya got there brother!


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe you need one of these.... Ha.
> 
> A couple days ago up the hill from here.
> View attachment 886390


If it gets bad this is the other option


----------



## mountainguyed67

Local picture from a couple days ago.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I have been very busy this year with work, but it is the last day before my Tax Season starts, there is still a bit of snow on the ground, and the temps went above 20* today, so I took my younger Daughter and her 3 kids sleigh riding!

I brought both my Flexible Flyers and they brought some fancy plastic sleds, but by far the fastest sled was my battered, over 60 year old Flexible Flyer (standing next to my Daughter).

Don't know why it is so much faster than the other Flexible Flyer, but I think it is because all the paint is worn off of the rails (I don't put any wax on them). The sled just goes and goes, far further than the others.

I really try to make sure I get them out for this at least once a year!

Everyone had a great time, and I got both my Daughter and her Daughter (reluctantly) to go down on their belly head first! They really liked it after they got used to it!


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, snow is supposed to start tonight, go clear through till Tue morning, and give us another 12-18".

We will see.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> FYI, snow is supposed to start tonight, go clear through till Tue morning, and give us another 12-18".
> 
> We will see.



Lucky


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, right at the start of my Tax Season!!!


----------



## Saiso

30-40cm for Tuesday here. Groceries tomorrow with the family. My snowblower kinda **** the bed so either I get lucky, find a bolt at the local hardware store that fixes the problem or the boys and I will be shovelling for a few days


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got my girls out on the pond today. Had a blast. Then got home for some tortellini and meat sauce. Sadly then got called into work for three hours to jockey the parking lot around in preparation for plowing. Stay safe in the snow fells

BTW Mark, old Mustang Man knows chains do the trick. One year only one vehicle made it to deer camp..... his vehicle with Chains!! All other trucks parked at the bottom of the mountain


----------



## Haywire

MechanicMatt said:


> Got my girls out on the pond today. Had a blast. Then got home for some tortellini and meat sauce. Sadly then got called into work for three hours to jockey the parking lot around in preparation for plowing. Stay safe in the snow fells
> 
> BTW Mark, old Mustang Man knows chains do the trick. One year only one vehicle made it to deer camp..... his vehicle with Chains!! All other trucks parked at the bottom of the mountain


Nice! I like me some pond hockey!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MechanicMatt said:


> One year only one vehicle made it to deer camp..... his vehicle with Chains!! All other trucks parked at the bottom of the mountain



One 4WD trip I was the only one that could get out of the tracks, because everything was iced over. I was the only one with chains, one set on the front.


----------



## SimonHS

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe you need one of these.... Ha.


No, you need one of these ...

Unimog 400. There are two on eBay UK currently. £7000 to £9000. Need work.


----------



## GeeVee

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should add something positive to the thread, since the last time you posted here was over 6yrs ago and you were talking about girls underwear(gunny is that you?).
> Oh wait you're the guy we were talking about who won't bring a proverbial stick to the fire, now I see why you're so insulted, much of the conversation hits home.


Morning Chipper 1. I think you misunderstood my post- as did some others, no big deal but, Let me be clear- I didn't mind the political thread, and we all see its removal struck a nerve with some. I saw it as a valuable place- a forum for those who want to engage in political talk. At the time I made my post- there was two paces of complaints and taking shots at the owners about there wasn't a political forum, and nothing to view about your scrounging efforts. I enjoy seeing what you guys fo through to acquire your wood. I don't have to go far, myself, and have a skidder and a tractor, so my scrounging isn't- its more like getting it from 10-20 acres away and cleaning it up, improving my hunting lanes..... I watch Chainsaw forum alot, but don't mod them or collect them. I have ten that work just fine whenever I use them. I don't have an OWB, but I sit in that forum too- because I do burn firewood I CSS. (I like to smoke Pork, Beef and Fish). I do give away a couple of cord per year to my best friend who is an elder in his JW congregation, and he gets it to people who need it, even in our mild Florida winters- I'm sure its those people only heat. Naturally I look at the OTF- just for the WTF stickie, and the Craigslist saga. Not bringing a stick to the fire? Look- I'm not a taker, I'm a giver, but you guys don't want to hear from me about scrounging wood when it falls down around my acreage by itself. I can commiserate with you about snow, I've been neck deep in it in NY,, PA, Mass. VT and Colorado, and other parts of the world, but I live on the beach, and my acreage 25 minutes away is flat as a pancake, and its never snowed there. As much as I hate to play with my cell phone as a camera or anything other than a phone- (when I get done working at the end of the day, I turn off two laptops and four monitors, and want to get AWAY from these things) I will take a few photos, and post them with a new message in Show Me your woodpile, or the Woodtractor threads, so I might be considered worthy of some status or another- anything other than a taker, or lurker, or non- contributor, or oh my god- did someone call me Gunny? Aint picking no fights, just trying to relay, I don't feel like you should put me on the JV team, I can come in off the bench on the varsity- I do have some intelligence and skills in common with many of you.


----------



## GeeVee

Ryan A said:


> I rarely get into political stuff over the internet. Waste of time to argue with someone who opinion differs. With that being said, I do like listening to the varying opinions from members all over the states. It takes me out of "my bubble" here SE Pa......
> 
> What kind of wood do you scrounge or burn in your neck of the woods in FL??


I own acreage in an Oak Hammock. To the east is swamp, to the west is Pine Flatlands. I have no Cypress or Cedar, nor Pine or Saw Palmetto. I have eight kinds of Oaks, at least four kinds of Hickory, Sweet Gum and Maples, Magnolia, Basswood, Poplar, Tupelo. Ironwood, and of course Cabbage and Sabal Palms. And Wild Citrus. The Citrus is essentially wild Oranges, and they don't know about the farmers almanac, I can find Oranges on trees all year round. I don't harvest them or care for them at all, but If I have a nice fresh slab of fish from offshore, its gets put on a wood fire with the juice of a wild orange over it 2 out of ten are as sweet as anything that has been "grown", the other eight are going to be more like grapefruit juice. (The indians were good farmers, but don't think the oranges they subsisted on were "perfectly" sweet. )


----------



## GeeVee

panolo said:


> People stated their ideas and thoughts on a couple issues. No offense but I think statements like yours are a larger problem than anything that was typed the last two pages.


Two off topic pages NOT about scrounging firewood- Its the owners decision, but I would have KEPT the political forum -just saying. 

GV


----------



## sean donato

Any way. No scrounging for me, have mother nature to deal with. I did get 2 good scrounged in though. About a week back my neighbor picked up a ariens st524 blower, and a Campbell 2k psi washer. Asked me to go over them for him, see if I can get them running. Brought them in the house the other day. Washer needs a new carb. $18.00 not worth my time to clean it. The blower needed carb work, and a bearing. Need to split in in half to do the bearing. Neighbor wasnt having it. Thing is mint condition other wise. Gave him $200.00 for it. Bearing is ordered, its loose but not terrible. I'll play with it a bit today when I get home. Second scrounge was a surprise. My uncle showed up yesterday, just as the snow set in. Came in the house and said hey I got you something. (He rarely buys stuff for me) went outside, in the back of his truck was a QA42 blower for my cub cadet! Decent shape. Said a guy had it sitting for free in his yard last week, he did a u turn and grabbed it. It needed the chain drive freed up and a bit if grease, skid shoes plated, and a new belt, but she works decently. Doesnt throw snow super far, but that's just a pulley change out and a shorter belt. I'll get some pics up after I'm home from work. I'm sure shell be getting a work out today again. I. Really hoping It will fit the 782 cub I got this summer.

The snow tires comments.
I have a set if Firestone winterfarce tires on the wifes crv (old 97 model) studded. Last year in that ice storm we had, my wife and her family were coming back from disney, hit South Carolina and their van gave some grief. I ended up having to go down and save them. That little crv did amazing well through all the crappy roads with those tires on it. I was very impressed. We ran chains at the township for ever salt or plow event, and I'll be the first to say they are dangerous if there isnt a layer of snow, and or ice on the road. They dont grip black top for anything. The boss just thought it was a good idea, they also wore the heck out of the tires. I have a set I can interchange between the truck and expedition, but rarely have needed them. Rather have them on hand and toss them in if the hed arises then not have them. I have contemplated getting a set of snow tires for the expedition, as it's what the wife drives if her crv wont go, but it does very well on it's own with the knobbies that are in it. I do have to stress with the off road use of them, me mate has a cabin up past lockhaven. You got about 5 miles of off road trails (they call them roads) to get to it. Big uphill right before you turn into his cabin. I made it up a few years ago in my 79 without chains, but that was very hard on the 37" super swampers. His dodge he runs chains front and rear when we pull off the main road. It had issues, but went up much easier then my truck did.


----------



## svk

My trucks with mud/snow tires can go through just about anything as long as the frame isn’t high centered. I slid of the road in December while plowing. I was almost able to “eat” my way (driving back and forth slowly to pack down a trail for the tires) back up onto the road until I got snow packed under the front. Two minutes of shoveling and I was on my way.

I drove the truck all the way into my cabin, 3.5 miles from plowed road a couple weeks ago. The truck went through 18 inches of snow like nothing but the hard pack left by snowmobiles made for slow going.

I’ve now driven my vehicle into my cabin in every month except for February now. Probably could make it but it’s hard on the drive train to get through all of the hard pack.


----------



## MustangMike

I like Matt's pic with the horses.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, the Escape needed chains on all 4 wheels to make it up, but it did not have Blizzak tires, and the ground clearance and tire size do not match my F-150.

Also, they had just logged, so there was slick clay on the road under that snow that made many other vehicles fail.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Haywire said:


> Nice! I likes me some pond hockey!


I love it, until my 20something year old nephews and their pals show up.... game gets a bit physical for my 40yo body. All these guys are a good 50-100lbs bigger than me. Nahhh, I still live it, until the day later


----------



## Sandhill Crane

They log in here in the winter where the ground is too soft other times of the year. They chain up with three live axles of the five behind the cab, plus a pup and use dozers when need be to pull them. Delivery driver says it's the busiest time of year, delivering and also stock piling near roads to pick up later. I've been getting logs from them for eight years. The driver got a new truck this year.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Yea, the Escape needed chains on all 4 wheels to make it up, but it did not have Blizzak tires, and the ground clearance and tire size do not match my F-150.
> 
> Also, they had just logged, so there was slick clay on the road under that snow that made many other vehicles fail.


I gave it 5 tries with three wheel drive (g80 locker rear and front tire) and good BFG’s. Then tossed in the towel. All the guys drinking beer at the camp at the bottom told me after my second try to give up. “Only one guy made it up and he had chains front and back”. I kinda knew who it was....


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I used to be a Boy Scout ... Be Prepared!!!


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> And here you said a couple days ago, that you didn't like playing in the cold!
> I can hear you cursing that snow from here! Haha


Yup dont like playing in it . But when I have to I'll work in it ,right now I'm in my sweats drinking coffee in front of the fire


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I used to be a Boy Scout ... Be Prepared!!!


I know you are in love with your truck and those snow tires, but with that slick frozen clay under the nasty sloppy snow..... only chains were going to make it up the cabin trail. My quad needed the front diff locked to make it up the hill


----------



## MechanicMatt

I dunno Mark, if you have the right toys.... the snow can be fun! You like bikes, you should feel the acceleration on one of these! Studded track makes a big difference, also plopped the second seat in it this year as my girls were out growing “hanging on to dad”. Now they cruise in comfort


----------



## MechanicMatt

Having some difficulties getting it to LOAD!!


----------



## sean donato

You guys all run the std bar style chains? Been contemplating getting a set of diamond chains They arnt so dang hard on the tires.




__





Truck Tire Chains - 4x4 Grip| Free US Shipping


4x4 grip truck tire chains for snow, specifically designed for maximum traction with all 4 wheels working. They also work great on two-wheel applications as well.




www.tirechainsrus.com


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I dunno Mark, if you have the right toys.... the snow can be fun! You like bikes, you should feel the acceleration on one of these! Studded track makes a big difference, also plopped the second seat in it this year as my girls were out growing “hanging on to dad”. Now they cruise in comfort


Umm nope


----------



## SS396driver

New addition to the flock . Red bellied woodpecker


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> Been contemplating getting a set of diamond chains


Reading this at first glance in a chainsaw forum . . . 

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Reading this at first glance in a chainsaw forum . . .
> 
> Philbert


Right lol. Still talking about tire chains.


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> Right lol. Still talking about tire chains.


Hw do you sharpen those?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Hw do you sharpen those?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


With a file or grinder, just like normal chains


----------



## svk

@MustangMike those older escapes certainly had some mechanical issues but they were sure footed little guys. With standard car tires, my escape could out mud my suburban because it wouldn’t sink in the mud at all. Before they redid the road to my cabin, spring time was always treacherous and we buried the suburban a few times.


----------



## svk

If they could have designed transmissions, exhaust manifolds, and hinges that could last, I’d buy another one of those.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> If they could have designed transmissions, exhaust manifolds, and hinges that could last, I’d buy another one of those.


Shame they turned them into goofy little crossovers...


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> @MustangMike those older escapes certainly had some mechanical issues but they were sure footed little guys. With standard car tires, my escape could out mud my suburban because it wouldn’t sink in the mud at all. Before they redid the road to my cabin, spring time was always treacherous and we buried the suburban a few times.


bet that was a blast, digging a burb out of mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

No more fun today.....


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> No more fun today.....View attachment 886663


I love moving snow from inside a cab!


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> With a file or grinder, just like normal chains


I do have a digital depth gauge tool . . . .



Philbert


----------



## Hinerman

White oak, pin oak, hedge, ash, and a stick of hackberry from yesterday’s scrounge:


----------



## SS396driver

At least I’m warm hard to hold the phone and plow https://www.instagram.com/tv/CKw2p5vgA-U/?igshid=13o6flghivlmn


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, my Escape was a 2010 with the Flex Fuel V-6 and 6 speed tranny. Other than an engine computer recall, and no mechanical issues with it at all ... over 9 years!

In the end, rust was getting the better of it underneath, so I traded it in on the F-150.

Conversely, my 2006 Mustang that goes in the winter is remarkably clean underneath! Go figure!


----------



## SS396driver

Done plowing time for one of my homebrews . Coffee chocolate porter and no the chocolate flavor isnt chocolate its roasted grain that lends a chocolate hint. The coffee on the other hand is organic whole bean hazelnut flavored with whole bean hazelnuts. No imitation flavors


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> View attachment 886335
> View attachment 886336
> 
> 
> Went back in the woods and skid the main trunks of those trees I posted recently. Made two nice logs, the ash is a little punky at the base, but plenty of good wood left. It measured 19 of my soze 14 Muck boots, while the black cherry measured 19.5. The Cheery has a crack at the base, but I'm thinking I'll still be able to get a decent log out of it for lumber. The ash will be for firewood.
> 
> View attachment 886327
> 
> View attachment 886328
> 
> Also, the full wrap came in from @Haywire, and I decided to try it on the Binford 254XS instead of the 262xp I bought it for. It fit perfect. I just need to get some more of the longer screws/bolts, as one of my bottom ones was stripped out a little towards the end, so the short screw wouldn't bite. Swapped in a longer one from the side and it tightened up perfect.
> 
> Now I just need a k095 24" bar for it.


Nice logs.
Did you get that "vine" all cut up for kindling  .
I think they make an Oregon versa bar in a small mount 24. 


muad said:


> Looks like we've got a good 5" or better, and it just started snowing heavy here again.


Yeah  .


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> I love moving snow from inside a cab!


Steve, it was fun the first winter, 6 later I am SO over moving snow. When I retire, I’m moving down south or having radiant heat installed in my driveway!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Spent some time in the little gator today too


----------



## MechanicMatt

I don’t know why I’m having so much trouble with pictures today


----------



## MechanicMatt

We use two trucks and the big loader to move the snow into piles. I get the joyless job of running the big Kubota with a erksine blower to send it into the woods. If we simply dump it over the fence, it freezes to the fence and pulls it down damaging the fence.....

I’ve sent many a object flying over that fence.....


----------



## chipper1

GeeVee said:


> Morning Chipper 1. I think you misunderstood my post- as did some others, no big deal but, Let me be clear- I didn't mind the political thread, and we all see its removal struck a nerve with some. I saw it as a valuable place- a forum for those who want to engage in political talk. At the time I made my post- there was two paces of complaints and taking shots at the owners about there wasn't a political forum, and nothing to view about your scrounging efforts. I enjoy seeing what you guys fo through to acquire your wood. I don't have to go far, myself, and have a skidder and a tractor, so my scrounging isn't- its more like getting it from 10-20 acres away and cleaning it up, improving my hunting lanes..... I watch Chainsaw forum alot, but don't mod them or collect them. I have ten that work just fine whenever I use them. I don't have an OWB, but I sit in that forum too- because I do burn firewood I CSS. (I like to smoke Pork, Beef and Fish). I do give away a couple of cord per year to my best friend who is an elder in his JW congregation, and he gets it to people who need it, even in our mild Florida winters- I'm sure its those people only heat. Naturally I look at the OTF- just for the WTF stickie, and the Craigslist saga. Not bringing a stick to the fire? Look- I'm not a taker, I'm a giver, but you guys don't want to hear from me about scrounging wood when it falls down around my acreage by itself. I can commiserate with you about snow, I've been neck deep in it in NY,, PA, Mass. VT and Colorado, and other parts of the world, but I live on the beach, and my acreage 25 minutes away is flat as a pancake, and its never snowed there. As much as I hate to play with my cell phone as a camera or anything other than a phone- (when I get done working at the end of the day, I turn off two laptops and four monitors, and want to get AWAY from these things) I will take a few photos, and post them with a new message in Show Me your woodpile, or the Woodtractor threads, so I might be considered worthy of some status or another- anything other than a taker, or lurker, or non- contributor, or oh my god- did someone call me Gunny? Aint picking no fights, just trying to relay, I don't feel like you should put me on the JV team, I can come in off the bench on the varsity- I do have some intelligence and skills in common with many of you.


Not sure that I misunderstood.
There are many posts in this thread that are completely off the topic of scrounging(wood anyway). While the thread started off as a way to gather ideas on where and how to gather wood, I feel it still holds tru to that ideal, although what is scrounging to one may not exactly be scrounging to another. I started reading/posting in here as a learning experience with a great group of guys and have continued to do that even though things have changed and I felt much the way I believe you did/do in regards to my scounges not being those others would be interested in. I also have a skidding winch although it's one on my tractor and not an actual skidder, just as a good number of the guys have in this thread, we enjoy seeing pictures of any equipment for harvesting wood no matter your "scrounging" situation. There are scrounges of wheelbarrow loads for outdoor fireplaces to scrounges with all out logging equipment, I enjoy hearing them all as they all have much adventure in them. Heck I posted pictures the other day of wood I hauled in from the woodshed, if it helps someone else who's getting started or someone who's been scrounging for yrs I'm glad it helps.
Post your pictures if you get a min and feel up to it or just type a post out.
Many of us have different beliefs in here and are in totally different situations, I think there's added value when it's such a diverse group, we would love to hear what you have to say.
My point was, don't just drop in and spout your opinions when you've added nothing to the conversation, and I believe that's how others felt as well. I know not everything I say is liked by all here, but they know I also am willing to give, so it seems they have at least tolerated me lol.
Yeah, I compared you to gunny, your last post in here many yrs ago sounded like something he could have said talking about underwear in a bunch or something .
I never thought you were on the JV team, but rather it seemed like you were the coach who came around right when we were going to win and then wanted to tell us how to do it .
Pretty open group of guys in here who I've learned a lot from, that's why I keep coming back.
If I did misunderstand your post I'm sorry.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Reading this at first glance in a chainsaw forum . . .
> 
> Philbert


I looked at that sideways for a min too, but not more than a min lol.
When I'm running searched on Craigslist one of the things that still get's me is "chainsaw" cases, I look thinking I wander what models saws, only to realize it's a case .


Philbert said:


> I do have a digital depth gauge tool . . . .
> View attachment 886664
> 
> 
> Philbert


I would like one of those, preferably one not made in china, do you know of any.
My vernier calipers were bought at Aldis, they're made in Germany .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Nice logs.
> Did you get that "vine" all cut up for kindling  .
> I think they make an Oregon versa bar in a small mount 24.
> 
> Yeah  .



We were at 6" on the ruler this morning, been snowing all day. I bet we're between 7-8" now. Loving it!! Only bummer is I'm a little under the weather. Wasn't 100% yesterday while playing in the woods, and felt worse after. Took the day off work for job #1, may take tomorrow off also. 

Yeah, that freaking Carolina creeper vine followed me all the way out, LOL. 

Will look for a bar, I was looking a Sugi but they are spendy.


----------



## sean donato

Just came in from blowing. Neither of mine have cabs. Were ar 14 inches and climbing. The lane is still a mess. Wish the neighbors would help out with it. My equipment is only so big. 
Warming up by the furnace before I go and get another load of wood in. The wife did a good job of using this morning wheel Barrow up. Shes empty. Used the little ariens to clear a path to the shed. Really need to invest in a bigger 2 stage blower and or a bigger tractor with a 2 stage blower.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Steve, my Escape was a 2010 with the Flex Fuel V-6 and 6 speed tranny. Other than an engine computer recall, and no mechanical issues with it at all ... over 9 years!
> 
> In the end, rust was getting the better of it underneath, so I traded it in on the F-150.
> 
> Conversely, my 2006 Mustang that goes in the winter is remarkably clean underneath! Go figure!


Mine was an 02. Every single vehicle from 02-06 had the very same issues.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I had a quad with a plow, someone else wanted it more and helped themselves to it. Now I use the plow truck from work.....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Someone got pictures today of the road my mountain place is on.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> I do have a digital depth gauge tool . . . .





chipper1 said:


> I would like one of those, preferably one not made in china, do you know of any.


Nope. Those were eBay. $7. @MarkEagleUSA got me started with his conversion:




Philbert


----------



## muad

Had to make a run to town to drive the wife, she needed to get groceries and dog food. She hates driving in the snow, and the roads are pretty bad. Took her Expedition, which is a beast with the tires I put on it last year. I normally only buy BFGs, but found a near new set of Goodyear dura-tracs for $250. They're loud as can be, but with the automatic 4x4, it handles great. 

Snow is still coming down good, and drifting now. I may get my wish of a foot!


----------



## MechanicMatt

well, driveway is plowed wood brought in, time to relax. Wife’s cooking tonight was even edible, maybe today wasn’t too rough after all


----------



## MechanicMatt

Already had a fresh two inches again!!!!


----------



## muad

With all this snow, I really do need a plow. 

I can get in and out fine with the F350 or Expedition, but I get the mail man and his Prius ain't making it 5 feet.


----------



## JustJeff

The temperature has been minus quite a bit for quite awhile now. Sitting in my living room enjoying the heat from the stove and what the heck do I see? A Yellowjacket buzzing around the ceiling. I thought I was seeing things! I do recall seeing one frozen between two splits when I was stacking. I guess they can thaw out, who knew?!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> I guess they can thaw out, who knew?!



I did. Occasionally I will find them barely moving because of the cold, but if the sun gets on them they’re back to normal. I watch for them in the woodpile.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Back at it 3am. It’s almost 7:30 now and I can see the finish line!!


----------



## svk

Interesting that they make your department do the plowing being service guys aren’t making money unless they are working on stuff. At the dealership my wife works at, the salesmen and sales manager are responsible for snow removal. Sales manager running the plow truck and salesmen jockeying cars.
They always leave one salesman inside in case someone shows up and wants to buy a car.

If the snow is really bad the body shop manager runs another plow truck.


----------



## svk

Yesterday started off eventful but ended without issue.

Was supposed to go a couple hours away to pick up a few things in my plow truck (with topper). Get rolling shortly after 7 am. An hour away from home I blow a brake line so turn around, limp home at low speeds, grab the daily driver truck and rent a uhaul trailer. I’m now running over three hours late. Got the stuff taken care of but ended up home close to 9 pm instead of 4 because the roads got bad when things froze after dark so I was going 55-60 for the last 2 hours instead of 70. Oh well.

When I got the uhaul trailer I demanded the optional insurance due to the shitty road conditions. It’s only like 7 bucks for the day so a good deal during winter driving.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, it’s me (service manager),one sales manger (they have three), the prep manager, Lot guy & my oldest tech (old farmer man) that handle 95% of the snow. The sales team will Jockey most of the car’s then the GM of the place comes in and plays around in the gator putting the “final touch” on the lot.

here is a picture of my snow toy


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, it’s me (service manager),one sales manger (they have three), the prep manager, Lot guy & my oldest tech (old farmer man) that handle 95% of the snow. The sales team will Jockey most of the car’s then the GM of the place comes in and plays around in the gator putting the “final touch” on the lot.
> 
> here is a picture of my snow toy


Oh ok, that makes more sense!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

We don’t let the City Boys near the equipment. Too many accidents happen.


----------



## MustangMike

Well just think Matt, after this career you can do a remake of "The Shining"!!!


----------



## MustangMike

My neighbor Chris came over, in the dark last night, and plowed my driveway with his PU Truck and his Kubota.

He knows I'm in Tax Season and that snow would be a bit of work for my ATV.

This morning it almost looks like it was not plowed, and it is still snowing.

Going to go out now with the ATV.


----------



## sean donato

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, it’s me (service manager),one sales manger (they have three), the prep manager, Lot guy & my oldest tech (old farmer man) that handle 95% of the snow. The sales team will Jockey most of the car’s then the GM of the place comes in and plays around in the gator putting the “final touch” on the lot.
> 
> here is a picture of my snow toy


That's a bit bigger then mine.... can i borrow it for a bit? Think I'd get my lane and driveway done in under half the time it take now lol.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> My neighbor Chris came over, in the dark last night, and plowed my driveway with his PU Truck and his Kubota.
> 
> He knows I'm in Tax Season and that snow would be a bit of work for my ATV.
> 
> This morning it almost looks like it was not plowed, and it is still snowing.
> 
> Going to go out now with the ATV.


About the same at my place, went and blowed everything down yesterday afternoon. This morning when I left for work, darn near didnt look like I did anything. Seriously considering selling off a few of my Cubs to fund a "bigger" kubota.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> We were at 6" on the ruler this morning, been snowing all day. I bet we're between 7-8" now. Loving it!! Only bummer is I'm a little under the weather. Wasn't 100% yesterday while playing in the woods, and felt worse after. Took the day off work for job #1, may take tomorrow off also.
> 
> Yeah, that freaking Carolina creeper vine followed me all the way out, LOL.
> 
> Will look for a bar, I was looking a Sugi but they are spendy.


Sounds nice, it looked like you guys were getting a good bit on the radar.
Finally getting better now myself, been sick since last Tuesday.
So did you cut it up to use for kindling lol.
Did you buy it yet  .


----------



## MustangMike

I'm surprised it is not later in the day.

Plowed the addl 4" that were in my driveway, plowed a lane for the dogs in the back yard, then plowed out 5 other neighbor's (including the one who plowed for me last night).

Then I cleaned off the truck and shoveled my front steps (8 concrete steps and a platform), and you can't just push the snow off of the steps, there are bushes you will destroy, so you have to throw it all over them!

I was thinking it would be noon already! I guess if I just go like I'm still a teenager, I can still get stuff done!


----------



## MustangMike

Based on observations and local reported totals we got 16 - 18".


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Nope. Those were eBay. $7. @MarkEagleUSA got me started with his conversion:
> 
> View attachment 886906
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've got lesser versions of the 2 cards, only real use I find for them is to check file sizes. I don't use them for that often except figuring out what I need to order, I use whichever file works best for how I want to tune the chain.
Not sure why the blue depth gauge didn't show up in your post, but I can see it in my reply. I wish I had another verier caliper like the one I have, I'd make one like this blue one. I think @Definitive Dave has some for sale in his store on eBay, but I'm not sure where the gauges are made. I could probably find a nice Starrett dial indicator to convert on Craigslist, since we have a lot of manufacturing here in GR, I see a lot of older gauges for sale. Like I've said before, I go out of my way to avoid sending any of my cash to china whether thru direct purchases or indirectly. There's a red dot optic I'd like to get for one of my rifles, but it's made there , I'll do without for the sake of my kids and my country as well as many other countries.


----------



## rarefish383

I can't keep up, I miss a day and I'm 10 pages behind. The X540 worked well in my drive and on the court where I split wood. But, my neighbors drive is just a little steeper and I couldn't make it up, even with the TracLoc on. Might have to go with more weight. For the neighbors drive I took the 4X4 loader over. Started at the top and went all the way down, no problem. Went back to the top and the second pass went all the way down and started to slow down. Then I saw dirt come over the bucket. I got about 2' off center and took up a 2' wide swath of sod. He's on his way home from Fla, guess I'll call him and warn him.


----------



## Lionsfan

Y


Philbert said:


> I do have a digital depth gauge tool . . . .
> View attachment 886664
> 
> 
> Philbert


I have one of those. Never trusted it compared to the regular micrometer style depth gauge.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I looked at that sideways for a min too, but not more than a min lol.
> When I'm running searched on Craigslist one of the things that still get's me is "chainsaw" cases, I look thinking I wander what models saws, only to realize it's a case .
> 
> I would like one of those, preferably one not made in china, do you know of any.
> My vernier calipers were bought at Aldis, they're made in Germany .


How about a pair of Mitutoya's, made in Japan?


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> How about a pair of Mitutoya's, made in Japan?


Have mititoyo 0-1 mic and 6" calipers. Always been very happy with them. Didnt care for the price tag, but at the time I used them a lot.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> I can't keep up, I miss a day and I'm 10 pages behind. The X540 worked well in my drive and on the court where I split wood. But, my neighbors drive is just a little steeper and I couldn't make it up, even with the TracLoc on. Might have to go with more weight. For the neighbors drive I took the 4X4 loader over. Started at the top and went all the way down, no problem. Went back to the top and the second pass went all the way down and started to slow down. Then I saw dirt come over the bucket. I got about 2" off center and took up a 2' wide swath of sod. He's on his way home from Fl, guess I'll call him and warn him.



She does good. 2 stage or single stage? Mine takes a bit of finesse being a single in heavier snow.


----------



## SS396driver

Chains made all the difference my drive is ice in spots due to snow melt from the last few storms .


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Chains made all the difference my drive is ice in spots due to snow melt from the last few storms . View attachment 886930
> View attachment 886931


Dare I say the snow thrower was working well? Lol


----------



## SS396driver

Hate it being out but couldn’t get over to my moms pole barn . Now it will have to wait till after a good rain washing off the road salt . Snow won’t bother it though


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Dare I say the snow thrower was working well? Lol


She loves it . Right now she’s snowshoe’n . I’m having a hot tea looking at the snow


----------



## SS396driver

Need to get the roof rake out . Although I don’t think it will be a problem as I had the whole attic spray foamed so no heat gets to the roof .


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> She does good. 2 stage or single stage? Mine takes a bit of finesse being a single in heavier snow.


2 stage.


----------



## Philbert

Lionsfan said:


> I have one of those. Never trusted it compared to the regular micrometer style depth gauge.


It was fun to play with for $7,



Lionsfan said:


> How about a pair of Mitutoya's, made in Japan?





sean donato said:


> Have mititoyo 0-1 mic and 6" calipers


Good point: my dial micrometer has a little tail that sticks out of the end for depth gauge use: would work on a tire better that on the depth gauge of a saw chain.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> How about a pair of Mitutoya's, made in Japan?


Those would work, you know I like my Japanese products  .


----------



## cat10ken

SS396driver said:


> Hate it being out but couldn’t get over to my moms pole barn . Now it will have to wait till after a good rain washing off the road salt . Snow won’t bother it thoughView attachment 886932


It looks good there, almost matches the shutters.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Those would work, you know I like my Japanese products  .


So, that's why you have all of those Echo's?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Those would work, you know I like my Japanese products  .


In Ontario now, have to be in Saginaw tomorrow afternoon for a funeral. I'll dig them out and give you a buzz on Thursday, unless it's really nice outside and I decide to chase walleyes instead.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> In Ontario now, have to be in Saginaw tomorrow afternoon for a funeral. I'll dig them out and give you a buzz on Thursday, unless it's really nice outside and I decide to chase walleyes instead.


Sweet, thanks.
You heading to GR thur, I may be heading out to a shop just east of flint, they have some good deals on "tools" .


----------



## Lionsfan

I might know where you're headed. Is it in Davison?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> So, that's why you have all of those Echo's?


Beat me to it Joe.  Or they're making Hooskies in Japan now.


----------



## muad

Talk about junk made on china/taiwan. I ran to Ace hardware to swap my Craftsman 1/2 drive, 15" breaker bar. The pin that holds the head on keeps falling out, so I wanted to exchange it. Mind you, I've had that breaker bar for 15+ years. 

Exchanged it no problem, however the replacement felt funny and looked odd to me. It was thicker, but lighter than my original. Got out to the truck l, looked at it closer, and guess what?? Made in Taiwan. I took it back in and asked for my made in USA Craftsman breaker bar back, and off I went. The girl totally understood why I wanted mine back. I'll fix the pin falling out myself and keep the USA made unit...


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> Talk about junk made on china/taiwan. I ran to Ace hardware to swap my 1/2 drive, 15" breaker bar. The pin that holds the head on keeps falling out, so I wanted to exchange it. Mind you, I've had that breaker bar for 15+ years.
> 
> Exchanged it no problem, however the replacement felt funny and looked odd to me. It was thicker, but lighter than my original. Got out to the truck looked at it closer, and guess what. Made in Taiwan. I took it back in and ask for my made in USA Craftsman breaker bar back, and off I went. The girl totally understood why I wanted mine back. I'll fix the pen falling out myself and keep the USA made unit...


Craftsman used to make 2 ratchets in 1/4', 3/8", and 1/2". There was a slow ratio one that would turn about a quarter of a turn per click that had a paddle for the on/off switch, then the fast ratio clicked when you barley moved your wrist, and had a lever inside of a ring for on and off. They quit making the fast ratio ones many years ago. I had one that started skipping teeth under torque, so I took it in for a new one. The clerk said they didn't give you a new one, and pulled a box of rebuilt ones from under the counter, and said take you pick. They were rebuilding the old turned in ones. If you get lucky and dig through the box you might find one of the old good ones. I kept mine and asked for a rebuild kit, I'd rather pay for it than get one of the new junky ones. I think the rebuild kit was 5-6 bucks. My buddy's dad was a mechanic for the city, worked on their heavy equipment. He passed a good while back. John was renting out half of the old garage and was taking buckets of tools to a yard sale cleaning up. He had 6-8 1/2 inch drive ratchets, and a told me if I wanted one take it. He had one of the old fast ratio ones so I took it. He had two with dates stamped in them, 1967 and 1968. He kept it. Sold the rest for $5 each at the yard sale. This is one of the fast ratio ratchets, if you see one at a yard sale get it. I had 1 of each of the 3 sizes.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Before I pass out for the night, let me just say..... I shouldn’t complain so much about moving the snow. It comes with my job and as Management now I do alright. Was able to buy a nice new house for the wife, the SUV she always wanted, a spiffy used low mileage crew cab for myself, spoil my kids rotten (and the wife) and triple my gun collection. So life could be worse and I should shut the heck up. 

here is a pic of the wood pile I came home to, she’s a good woman

pile on right is dry from yesterday and left she brought in around noon


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> Craftsman used to make 2 ratchets in 1/4', 3/8", and 1/2". There was a slow ratio one that would turn about a quarter of a turn per click that had a paddle for the on/off switch, then the fast ratio clicked when you barley moved your wrist, and had a lever inside of a ring for on and off. They quit making the fast ratio ones many years ago. I had one that started skipping teeth under torque, so I took it in for a new one. The clerk said they didn't give you a new one, and pulled a box of rebuilt ones from under the counter, and said take you pick. They were rebuilding the old turned in ones. If you get lucky and dig through the box you might find one of the old good ones. I kept mine and asked for a rebuild kit, I'd rather pay for it than get one of the new junky ones. I think the rebuild kit was 5-6 bucks. My buddy's dad was a mechanic for the city, worked on their heavy equipment. He passed a good while back. John was renting out half of the old garage and was taking buckets of tools to a yard sale cleaning up. He had 6-8 1/2 inch drive ratchets, and a told me if I wanted one take it. He had one of the old fast ratio ones so I took it. He had two with dates stamped in them, 1967 and 1968. He kept it. Sold the rest for $5 each at the yard sale. This is one of the fast ratio ratchets, if you see one at a yard sale get it. I had 1 of each of the 3 sizes.


100% spot on! Fine tooth is the only way to go!!

My pops never liked the coarse tooth ratchets and neither does any professional mechanic. Snap On, expensive as all h3ll, makes a sweet fine tooth ratchet!


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> Craftsman used to make 2 ratchets in 1/4', 3/8", and 1/2". There was a slow ratio one that would turn about a quarter of a turn per click that had a paddle for the on/off switch, then the fast ratio clicked when you barley moved your wrist, and had a lever inside of a ring for on and off. They quit making the fast ratio ones many years ago. I had one that started skipping teeth under torque, so I took it in for a new one. The clerk said they didn't give you a new one, and pulled a box of rebuilt ones from under the counter, and said take you pick. They were rebuilding the old turned in ones. If you get lucky and dig through the box you might find one of the old good ones. I kept mine and asked for a rebuild kit, I'd rather pay for it than get one of the new junky ones. I think the rebuild kit was 5-6 bucks. My buddy's dad was a mechanic for the city, worked on their heavy equipment. He passed a good while back. John was renting out half of the old garage and was taking buckets of tools to a yard sale cleaning up. He had 6-8 1/2 inch drive ratchets, and a told me if I wanted one take it. He had one of the old fast ratio ones so I took it. He had two with dates stamped in them, 1967 and 1968. He kept it. Sold the rest for $5 each at the yard sale. This is one of the fast ratio ratchets, if you see one at a yard sale get it. I had 1 of each of the 3 sizes.



My experience today makes me want to hit some Garage sales to find old Craftsman tools, since the new stuff is apparently junk.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> My experience today make me want to hit some Garage sales to find old Craftsman tools, since the new stuff os apparently junk.


I have one of the old sets in 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 in each of my vehicles, one in the garage and one in my shop down stairs. If I see one at a sale cheap I get it. I was about in tears when John sold those other half inch drive ratchets. But, he's come to the reality, you can only use so many of the same tools, I'm not there yet.


----------



## muad

rarefish383 said:


> I have one of the old sets in 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 in each of my vehicles, one in the garage and one in my shop down stairs. If I see one at a sale cheap I get it. I was about in tears when John sold those other half inch drive ratchets. But, he's come to the reality, you can only use so many of the same tools, I'm not there yet.



LOL! 

It's a great idea though, and I'm kind of kicking myself for not buying some of the craftsman mechanics tool kits when they were on sale. I didn't because I already had a complete set with several extras. Oh well. 

I'm sure I'll be able to find some at garage sales this summer.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> LOL!
> 
> It's a great idea though, and I'm kind of kicking myself for not buying some of the craftsman mechanics tool kits when they were on sale. I didn't because I already had a complete set with several extras. Oh well.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be able to find some at garage sales this summer.


I kind of got excited about the good old Craftsman tools and exaggerated. The set in my truck has the one half inch drive ratchet with an adapter down to 3/8 and another down to 1/4. I have complete sets of sockets, but don't do enough fine work out of the truck to need the extra ratchets. They go in the big tool box on the back. But, I have my Dad's old 3/4 inch set with sockets up 2" or so, under the seat. Down stairs I have two 1/4 inch ratchets, one with a 5/16 and the other with a 1/4, those are the two sizes I run into most on old saws. Now and then I need a 10 mil.


----------



## djg james

Sorry to hear all you guys getting dumped on with all that nasty snow. Thankfully, it's you and not me  . But your Summers are better than those in the St. Louis area, so just consider it all evening out. We're suppose to get an inch or two on Saturday (OMG). Luckily it's on the weekend so the road people will have it all cleared up by rush hour on Monday. Last week, we had about the same amount and there were higher than normal numbers of accidents on I 270. People just can't figure it out.


----------



## djg james

On another note, and maybe I mentioned it before, but what gauge of 28" - 30" bar would use on a Stihl 046? Once I get the saw running (hopefully soon), I want to get a longer bar than what it came with. Both my 038 and 046 came with 20" 0.063 bars. Any reason to go with that gauge? I think a 0.05 gauge are cheaper in bar and chains.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> Sorry to hear all you guys getting dumped on with all that nasty snow. Thankfully, it's you and not me  . But your Summers are better than those in the St. Louis area, so just consider it all evening out. We're suppose to get an inch or two on Saturday (OMG). Luckily it's on the weekend so the road people will have it all cleared up by rush hour on Monday. Last week, we had about the same amount and there were higher than normal numbers of accidents on I 270. People just can't figure it out.




We ended up with 9 to 10 inches, possibly more because of the way it started drifting. The last measurement I got before the wind started was 8 inches and it's snowed for several hours steady after that.

I absolutely love the snow, so the more the merrier here. The only thing I need to do is get a plow, or hurry up and get a loader tractor. 

Thankfully my neighbor comes down and does two swipes for me.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> On another note, and maybe I mentioned it before, but what gauge of 28" - 30" bar would use on a Stihl 046? Once I get the saw running (hopefully soon), I want to get a longer bar than what it came with. Both my 038 and 046 came with 20" 0.063 bars. Any reason to go with that gauge? I think a 0.05 gauge are cheaper in bar and chains.



I'll have to check my 28" Stihl ES on the 461, pretty sure it's .50"


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I got about 2' off center and took up a 2' wide swath of sod.



Limit marker posts?


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> I'll have to check my 28" Stihl ES on the 461, pretty sure it's .50"



I have the same saw, it’s .050”.


----------



## Logger nate

Dang I’m going to have to quit my job, or at least one of them so I can keep up on here, lol. Glad to see you guys are getting some snow, at least the ones that want it (maud) anyway.
Sun came out Sunday so had to go over to my sons and do a little riding, sure was nice out

So far I like the new to me Arctic cat, like the way the skidoo (gave to my son) handles better but the cat don’t seem to get stuck as easy. And it has a rack on the back to haul firewood, now just need to find some wood.
Afraid the skidoo has an air leak, running warm and idle rpms keep getting higher.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> The temperature has been minus quite a bit for quite awhile now. Sitting in my living room enjoying the heat from the stove and what the heck do I see? A Yellowjacket buzzing around the ceiling. I thought I was seeing things! I do recall seeing one frozen between two splits when I was stacking. I guess they can thaw out, who knew?!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



One split I brought into the house a couple of years ago had four European wasps stuck to the underside. They woke up and started buzzing around the house, but like they were drunk, they were pretty dopey. But they can still sting and I had to hunt them all down before the Cowcat MkII tried to eat them (and regret it). My pest controller client told me once that those ones are potential queens so it's good to get rid of them.


----------



## panolo

I'm a matco guy because of the service. Didn't harbor freight buy snap on?


----------



## djg james

In another thread, someone mentioned in passing, they thought their saw had an air leak because the idle speed was creeping up. Where could such a leak be and how do you check and find it?


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> On another note, and maybe I mentioned it before, but what gauge of 28" - 30" bar would use on a Stihl 046? Once I get the saw running (hopefully soon), I want to get a longer bar than what it came with. Both my 038 and 046 came with 20" 0.063 bars. Any reason to go with that gauge? I think a 0.05 gauge are cheaper in bar and chains.


I think the rule of thumb is anything works fine till you get into 36” plus. I’d go with the cheaper .050 if I was you.

My 36” bars from Zog are .063. For simplicity sake, everything else here is .050 here except for the random .058 that came on a scrounged saw. When I get rid of a saw it leaves with .058 gear so I can slim down the number of bar and chain combinations.

Then of course you've got partially worn bars that need the next size larger gauge chain than they were stamped for to function properly. I try and mark those with a marker near the base of the bar so it doesn’t wear off with use.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> In another thread, someone mentioned in passing, they thought their saw had an air leak because the idle speed was creeping up. Where could such a leak be and how do you check and find it?


Base gasket, carb boot, or crank seals. 

If you rock the saw side to side and the rpm changes, that’s definitely crank seals.


----------



## MustangMike

You find air leaks by doing a pressure/vac test. Always do the simple stuff first, like a full tune up (air filter, plug, fuel filter) and make sure your carb is set right, before you waste time searching for gremlins.

I tried to go 063 on all my bars over 20" cause I thought it may oil better, but was unable to find 36" bars in .063! I think it is a regional thing, they are more common in the West.

So now, my 20" and 36" bars are all .050, and my 24", 28", and 32" bars are all .063! Since I mill with 36" bars and have not had any problems with them, I would not worry about it. Go with what is easiest to get.


----------



## djg james

Thanks all. I do plan to do a little milling with the 046 and a 28" bar. Just a cut or two. Sounds like the wider 0.063 groove transfers oil better (which I'm guessing is better for milling), but a bar size I'm looking at (28"-30"), a 0.050" bar should be fine??

As far as the increased idle speed (on my 038), I've never messed with the carb settings since the new carb was put on years ago by a shop. But for some reason, the chain still spins when the engine goes into idle. I push on the brake as soon as I'm done with the cut.


----------



## HadleyPA

Cowboy254 said:


> One split I brought into the house a couple of years ago had four European wasps stuck to the underside. They woke up and started buzzing around the house, but like they were drunk, they were pretty dopey. But they can still sting and I had to hunt them all down before the Cowcat MkII tried to eat them (and regret it). My pest controller client told me once that those ones are potential queens so it's good to get rid of them.


I've had this happen several times myself. The kids have a playroom in the basement by where I throw wood in. They are normally the ones that alert me to the unwanted flying invaders!


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> Thanks all. I do plan to do a little milling with the 046 and a 28" bar. Just a cut or two. Sounds like the wider 0.063 groove transfers oil better (which I'm guessing is better for milling), but a bar size I'm looking at (28"-30"), a 0.050" bar should be fine??
> 
> As far as the increased idle speed (on my 038), I've never messed with the carb settings since the new carb was put on years ago by a shop. But for some reason, the chain still spins when the engine goes into idle. I push on the brake as soon as I'm done with the cut.


My opinion is .050 is fine, like others said I’d just use whatever you have access to and is a good price. Really don’t think you’ll notice any difference. I use .050 for everything just to keep it same and it’s what’s available here. 
On the 038, if idle is where it should be and chain still turns could be a broken clutch spring?


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, check the clutch for worn out or broken springs. After that, if the idle seems a little Hi, try opening the Lo screw a bit.

Keep in mind, elevation and temp changes can alter the tune a saw needs. A spinning chain is dangerous and I would look to fix the problem ASAP.

I removed a piece of vine that was jammed in the shut one time, and the chain started to spin, went through my glove and took a little piece of my finger nail. Luckily it was not worse, and it fully healed, but it was a "wake up call". After that, I replaced the broken clutch spring.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Limit marker posts?


No markers. He was in Fla. Usually does it with a walk behind blower and you can see as soon as you miss the little curve. I was playing with the loader. 4' bucket, 2 passes going down, finished. If "I" stay on the black top. Second pass down and I saw sod coming over the bucket, OOPS, the tractor never noticed the difference till it was too late.


----------



## Haywire

Unlike Nate and his never ending surplus of fresh powder, just a few hundred miles northwest of him we have this:





As much as my sled likes to think it's an ATV it's rough on the skis. So the Honda was treated to some second hand ice screws I got free from a geezer down the road.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> One split I brought into the house a couple of years ago had four European wasps stuck to the underside.


Don't the drop bears just eat them? The tarantulas?


Haywire said:


> Unlike Nate and his never ending surplus of fresh powder, just a few hundred miles northwest of him we have this:


Well, it does say '_Tundra_' on that thing; can't you just put on grass tracks?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I might know where you're headed. Is it in Davison?


They are off 15.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Beat me to it Joe.  Or they're making Hooskies in Japan now.


The 543 is made in Japan .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> So, that's why you have all of those Echo's?


I currently only have three .
I was just talking to a dealer yesterday so it's ironic you would say/ask that(although it seems a bit rhetorical ).
The 2511 rear handle is now available in the states, I'll probably snag one up in the spring when they have their dealer days, echo days, or whatever it's called. He said he'd be more than happy to ship one to me then, I may have it sent up the road a few hrs to have the inside of the ported lightened .
While I really like the huskys, I have a lot of dolmars/makitas and a lot of these odd colored white and orange saws here too, gotta have the right inventory on hand lol.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Thanks all. I do plan to do a little milling with the 046 and a 28" bar. Just a cut or two. Sounds like the wider 0.063 groove transfers oil better (which I'm guessing is better for milling), but a bar size I'm looking at (28"-30"), a 0.050" bar should be fine??
> 
> As far as the increased idle speed (on my 038), I've never messed with the carb settings since the new carb was put on years ago by a shop. But for some reason, the chain still spins when the engine goes into idle. I push on the brake as soon as I'm done with the cut.


Definitely address the idle issue, that is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## moresnow

Haywire said:


> Unlike Nate and his never ending surplus of fresh powder, just a few hundred miles northwest of him we have this:
> 
> View attachment 887139
> 
> 
> 
> As much as my sled likes to think it's an ATV, I had to get creative and come up with a better form of transport:
> 
> View attachment 887140
> 
> View attachment 887141


Your Tundra is about as close to a ATV as sleds come Great machine.
Guessing the Honda is a 450? If so, that ought to get place's in a big hurry! Now put on a track kit and a ski up front!


----------



## husqvarna257

Storm here left us with 10", lots better than the original 18". 66" 2 stage on the Kubota was great in this storm tossed it well into the woods. I hate snow but our 6 month old pup loves it


----------



## Haywire

moresnow said:


> Your Tundra is about as close to a ATV as sleds come Great machine.
> Guessing the Honda is a 450? If so, that ought to get place's in a big hurry! Now put on a track kit and a ski up front!


Yeah, the Tundra will go a lot of places most sleds wouldn't like too much. Haha
The Honda's a 250. If the snow's not deep, the ice screws in the tires hook up great. On icy roads and packed sled trails, you can haul the mail!
Even put screws in the kiddo's TTR50. He's a madman on that thing!


----------



## SS396driver

My roof rake broke this morning . Plastic rake broke in two it was a Lowe’s Chinese made one . Went to the local hardware store to get a new one Bought an American made all aluminum one . Paid a little more but it will be well worth it


----------



## mountainguyed67

When people are looking at made in China products, I add the amount of a USA product and tell them that’s how much it’ll cost. They look confused, until I explain that’s how much it’ll be in the long run.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Plastic rake broke in two it was a Lowe’s Chinese made one . Went to the local hardware store to get a new one Bought an American made all aluminum one


Maybe the snow in China is cheaper / lighter weight too?

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Maybe the snow in China is cheaper / lighter weight too?
> 
> Philbert


Well to be fair it was 5 years old and we had over 2 ft of snow . If I had done it right away it most likely would have survived as the snow was like powder but the snow had started to melt making it heavier and somewhat frozen


----------



## Philbert

I don't like plastic snow shovels either. Aluminum, with steel edge for lifting, and heavy steel for 'pushing'.

I see so many broken, plastic, snow shovels in the trash .

Philbert


----------



## Saiso

Haywire said:


> Unlike Nate and his never ending surplus of fresh powder, just a few hundred miles northwest of him we have this:
> 
> View attachment 887139
> 
> 
> 
> As much as my sled likes to think it's an ATV it's rough on the skis. So the Honda was treated to some second hand ice screws I got free from a geezer down the road.
> 
> View attachment 887140
> 
> View attachment 887141


That’s so awesome! Nice tundra!


----------



## Ben Hur

I never realized how heavy oak was until I built sides on my 20’ trailer so I could haul 4 cords at once. After finishing something made me think about the weight 4 cords would be, I go online to check, 5,000 pounds per cord of oak!!!! My trailer is only rated 7tons!!!! I had no idea wood weighed so much!


----------



## Philbert

You can probably still haul 4 cords of spruce in it?

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt

panolo said:


> I'm a matco guy because of the service. Didn't harbor freight buy snap on?


Not sure about the snap-on / harbor fright deal

Our Matco guy is the worst!!! Followed closely by the new Mac guy.
Snap on guy tries hard to be a good guy so he gets most of the business.

What really stinks is the old Mac guy was the BEST ever. Great guy and AWESOME tool man. He unfortunately met his demise early in life. Total BS deal too. He was riding on his Harley and the Assistant District Attorney of Orange County NY crossed the double yellow line on a turn and hit him head on. NO blood test, NO breathalyzer, NO nothing. He had just left a “lunch meeting” with the DA and county executive. Poor Bert, he was truly a GREAT MAN!!!


----------



## svk

The arrival of the tool guy was definitely the high point of the week back when I worked on mechanical stuff.

I bought a few things from each of them. But I’m more prone to lose things than break them so the warrants doesn’t help me a lot.

I was always surprised that they extended credit to ANYONE. I mean so many mechanics are fly by night but I suppose they always turn up at another shop eventually.


----------



## panolo

MechanicMatt said:


> Not sure about the snap-on / harbor fright deal
> 
> Our Matco guy is the worst!!! Followed closely by the new Mac guy.
> Snap on guy tries hard to be a good guy so he gets most of the business.
> 
> What really stinks is the old Mac guy was the BEST ever. Great guy and AWESOME tool man. He unfortunately met his demise early in life. Total BS deal too. He was riding on his Harley and the Assistant District Attorney of Orange County NY crossed the double yellow line on a turn and hit him head on. NO blood test, NO breathalyzer, NO nothing. He had just left a “lunch meeting” with the DA and county executive. Poor Bert, he was truly a GREAT MAN!!!


We had a couple great matco guys which made life easier. Plus they never bitched about warranting anything. The cornwell guy was solid too. Tools not as nice but he went out of his way. I don't know how many $100's of thousands of snap on tools we had in the shops and we went 18 months without a snap on guy. We had a rep 5 minutes down the road but they would not let him call on us. Finally gave us a corporate guy and all he did was push tool boxes. I traded many of my tools into matco when they had their promos and never regretted it. Heck I have been out the game for 6 years years and the matco guy will stop by my house or meet in town if I need anything.


----------



## svk

I can imagine the guys who were go-getters did very well in that business.


----------



## panolo

Pretty awesome in MN right now. 29 and raining. I looked like Tonya Harding sliding down the side walk and driveway to fill the boiler. Even better it is gonna be -20 by Sat night. Betcha @svk hits -30+ in his hood this weekend.


----------



## svk

Yeah it was right at freezing for a high today. Decent tomorrow then going into deep freeze for a week to ten days.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tiberius said:


> I never realized how heavy oak was until I built sides on my 20’ trailer so I could haul 4 cords at once. After finishing something made me think about the weight 4 cords would be, I go online to check, 5,000 pounds per cord of oak!!!! My trailer is only rated 7tons!!!! I had no idea wood weighed so much!



You'd probably need a class B license to move that much weight anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Tiberius said:


> I never realized how heavy oak was until I built sides on my 20’ trailer so I could haul 4 cords at once. After finishing something made me think about the weight 4 cords would be, I go online to check, 5,000 pounds per cord of oak!!!! My trailer is only rated 7tons!!!! I had no idea wood weighed so much!


Yeah, 4 cords of oak would be quite a load on that trailer, make sure you get pictures .
Funny you're thinking of how heavy oak is, I was just thinking of how light red oak it. I was bringing in a few wheelbarrow loads this evening for the cold snap and I got to a spot that's a lot of cherry and a little red oak and I thought, man this stuff sure is light compared to the black locust that makes up most of the wood in the wood shed. That being said, I'm very grateful for it all and the ability to get harvest it, process it, and then get it in the house. The neighbors wife came over tonight to ask if I could help with their drive, his snowblower is down and he's not really able to do it anyway. Helping those in need can make us appreciate what we have . Pretty sure that's why I've read that it's better to give than to receive .


----------



## svk

I tried to look up who was my local Matco rep. They want all kinds of info about you before they’ll give you a name so I closed the page.


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak is very heavy when fresh cut. Most of the deaths in houses around here are from when Red Oak trees fall on them. Generally heavier and stronger than other trees, and cut right through the house.


----------



## farmer steve

My snowy ash scrounge today. Found this ash tree snapped off yesterday. The top was 1 bucket and the log another.


----------



## husqvarna257

SS396driver said:


> My roof rake broke this morning . Plastic rake broke in two it was a Lowe’s Chinese made one . Went to the local hardware store to get a new one Bought an American made all aluminum one . Paid a little more but it will be well worth it View attachment 887193
> View attachment 887195
> View attachment 887194


I worked for a sheet metal fabrication shop for a year. Mass had a bad winter and all the roof rakes were sold out all around us. So we suggested that we could make them right there when we were in a slow period. That idea was shot down as being crazy. The local hardware store owner told me he would have bought 20 rakes to start and order more as sales went in. This was the third generation nephews running it. The previous owners would look for work and new things.


----------



## husqvarna257

I got a winter scrounge yesterday. My company had a maple that was dropping limbs due to rot. They had a tree service come in to take it down. I could not help load it due to safety on the property but I did get the good stuff delivered to my driveway. Alot of it is large and will need some noodling or I will take it to the splitter and use the back hoe to get it on.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I guess I’m ignorant, why do you guys rake the snow off your roof? Doesn’t it add an extra layer of insulation and keep the heat in?


----------



## Ben Hur

mountainguyed67 said:


> You'd probably need a class B license to move that much weight anyway.


Yes you would, along with company insurance and more headaches. So I just haul 2-3 cords on weekends when weight station closed


----------



## Ben Hur

Alright I’m going to attempt 3 cords Saturday Wish me luck. Lol it’s a LOAD.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I guess I’m ignorant, why do you guys rake the snow off your roof? Doesn’t it add an extra layer of insulation and keep the heat in?


Ice dams . Heat lost in the attic melts the snow water runs down under the snow and freezes as soon as it hit the unheated eaves. Water backs up under the shingles and gets into the house. I just remove about 3 ft from the gutter


----------



## SS396driver

Took out my 62 Studebaker and played around with the camera on the new iPhone


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Took out my 62 Studebaker and played around with the camera on the new iPhoneView attachment 887523
> View attachment 887524
> View attachment 887525


That's sweet.


SS396driver said:


> Ice dams . Heat lost in the attic melts the snow water runs down under the snow and freezes as soon as it hit the unheated eaves. Water backs up under the shingles and gets into the house. I just remove about 3 ft from the gutter
> 
> View attachment 887520


If you have sufficient insulation that's properly installed(not touching the roofing), and enough ventilation at both the eves and the ridge or pods vents where needed, then ice dams are not an issue(unless the vends get covered up lol).


MechanicMatt said:


> I guess I’m ignorant, why do you guys rake the snow off your roof? Doesn’t it add an extra layer of insulation and keep the heat in?


It does add a good bit of insulation, our place is very easy to heat when there is a 1' of snow on the roof.
They are calling for storm totals of 4-8 with the front moving thru now, we've gotten about 2" of it so far  .
Great pics of the equipment clearing the snow, I like that little tractor .


----------



## chipper1

Tiberius said:


> Alright I’m going to attempt 4 cords Saturday Wish me luck. Lol it’s a LOAD.


Awesome.
How many cords is that?
I like that trailer.
What part of the country are you in.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Ice dams . Heat lost in the attic melts the snow water runs down under the snow and freezes as soon as it hit the unheated eaves. Water backs up under the shingles and gets into the house. I just remove about 3 ft from the gutter
> 
> View attachment 887520



Hmmmm.

All I was aware of was snow load getting too heavy.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet.
> 
> If you have sufficient insulation that's properly installed(not touching the roofing), and enough ventilation at both the eves and the ridge or pods vents where needed, then ice dams are not an issue(unless the vends get covered up lol).


Not entirely accurate. The ice dams can occur with even new codes being surpassed for insulation . Snow will melt and refreeze around the gutter area. Seen it on new homes and even camp sheds with no heat . The first sign of an ice dam is icicles hanging from the gutters.

Just a warm day will melt snow on the roof . My house has been spray foamed all the vents were blocked with foam and then sprayed directly to the roof . My attic stays warm all winter and snow doesn't melt from heat escaping . But I do get icicles say when the temps go above freezing during the day and below freezing at night. My attic looks like this 






Select your location | Huntsman Building Solutions







www.icynene.com


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> All I was aware of was snow load getting too heavy.


I've seen where the insurance companies send out letters telling people that homeowners are responsible for clearing snow off the vents/eves.


SS396driver said:


> Not entirely accurate. The ice dams can occur with even new codes being surpassed for insulation . Snow will melt and refreeze around the gutter area. Seen it on new homes and even camp sheds with no heat . The first sign of an ice dam is icicles hanging from the gutters.


Guess the builder didn't use ice and water shield if there was a problem with the ice dams. That's why I said ice dams aren't an issue, not that they don't happen. In areas of high snowfall or shallow pitched roofs ice dams could be a problem too, but "proper" insulation and ventilation(not code) will stop them from being an issue. The roofs I've done don't have issues .


----------



## SS396driver

Not arguing , ice dams dont need to cause water going into the home but they can and have ruined many roofs by damaging the shingles. Ice shield doesn't protect the shingles just the decking and interior from water intrusion which is a good thing . I've seen water come in 4 or 5 ft from eaves well above the ice shield Lots of homes here have metal roofing about 3 ft from the gutter up .

Saw lots of it . And got lots of claims every winter when I worked for Allstate ins

I used the waterproof membrane on my entire roof . Pain in the butt but worth it


----------



## panolo

Yep. Ice dams are a big issue here. Some people even have heating coils in the roof.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> All I was aware of was snow load getting too heavy.



Our mountains have high pitch roofs, usually with all metal roofing, to get the snow to slide off. This is a cabin a few miles from our mountain property.


----------



## Ben Hur

chipper1 said:


> Awesome.
> How many cords is that?
> I like that trailer.
> What part of the country are you in.


3 1/2 or 4 cords. It’s 20’x40”x8’
I’m in Ga. west of Atl.
I’m looking to get a grapple for a skid steer to scoop up firewood and load onto that trailer but haven’t decided which one would work best. It’s Aggravating as hell trying to scoop firewood with a regular bucket without getting dirt mixed in.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hmmmm learned a lot tonight. I’ve done a handful of roofs and figured the snow and ice shield protection was sufficient. But it makes sense Mark, the shingles still get needless wear and tear

Mark, aren’t you afraid your attic can’t “breath” enough with all that insulation?


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Not arguing , ice dams dont need to cause water going into the home but they can and have ruined many roofs by damaging the shingles. Ice shield doesn't protect the shingles just the decking and interior from water intrusion which is a good thing . I've seen water come in 4 or 5 ft from eaves well above the ice shield Lots of homes here have metal roofing about 3 ft from the gutter up .
> 
> Saw lots of it . And got lots of claims every winter when I worked for Allstate ins
> 
> I used the waterproof membrane on my entire roof . Pain in the butt but worth it


You must have added the last paragraph, pic, and article as it wasn't there before.
There's been a lot of controversy with regards to foaming ceilings, not a problem when it's open as yours is, but when guys don't totally fill the cavity and then drywall over it there can be mold issues. I'd like to foam mine too, but it would be a lot of foam to fill it , and it would be a big mess to remove all the drywall and then to replace it. Stinks having this doublewide trailer with regards to that, maybe down the road I'll add some new trusses to change the pitch and then insulate the heck out of it. I've also considered adding a couple inches of foam board to the inside and putting another layer of drywall over that. Sure would be nice to be able to afford thick enough SIPs panels and a nice metal roof.

If water came in 4-5' above the eves then ice and water shield should have been installed at 5-6', that's something an installer should understand regardless of the codes. I look at the trades as a form of artwork, everyone has their own way of accomplishing the end goals, sometimes they are less than the code and sometimes they are more strict than the codes. 
One of the last roofs I did was a 1/12 pitch roof, the guy hated the flat roof look, even though you could barely see it from the road/his drive. I used 26 square of grace ice and water shield  and gave him a 5 yr warranty, he was very pleased and the cost was actually cheaper than the flat roof guys quote , guess I should have charged more . Those shingles looked great from the roof, but you couldn't hardly see them from the road . I never got a call for any leaks.

At the end of the day when it's on your license, you have to go with what you believe works best.


----------



## sean donato

MechanicMatt said:


> Hmmmm learned a lot tonight. I’ve done a handful of roofs and figured the snow and ice shield protection was sufficient. But it makes sense Mark, the shingles still get needless wear and tear
> 
> Mark, aren’t you afraid your attic can’t “breath” enough with all that insulation?


Funny how thoughts change over the years. When I was a kid, still on the farm. My pop spent a lot of money to have the roof insulated in the attic. When he built his new house, it was blown insulation in the floor of the attic, and a vented un insulated roof. Now they are flipping back around to insulated roof, and no vent. What the heck?


----------



## chipper1

Tiberius said:


> 3 1/2 or 4 cords. It’s 20’x40”x8’
> I’m in Ga. west of Atl.
> I’m looking to get a grapple for a skid steer to scoop up firewood and load onto that trailer but haven’t decided which one would work best. It’s Aggravating as hell trying to scoop firewood with a regular bucket without getting dirt mixed in.


If you use 156sqr ft for a loose cord thrown into a trailer, which is the number I've seen thrown around, then 20x8x3.3+528/156+3.384 square?
My BIL lives east of you a bit on the other side of Atlanta in Canton, he's working up here by us right now though.
I have no idea which one of those works best, I've seen a few videos, but not many that worked great. @farmer steve may have some ideas on it. Many of the places I've seen that sell a lot have a nice concrete pad and barricades to push up against at the back.


----------



## cat10ken

If you stack that 8x20 trailer level full you would have about 4 cords but thrown on is only 2.9 cords.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> You must have added the last paragraph, pic, and article as it wasn't there before.
> There's been a lot of controversy with regards to foaming ceilings, not a problem when it's open as yours is, but when guys don't totally fill the cavity and then drywall over it there can be mold issues. I'd like to foam mine too, but it would be a lot of foam to fill it , and it would be a big mess to remove all the drywall and then to replace it. Stinks having this doublewide trailer with regards to that, maybe down the road I'll add some new trusses to change the pitch and then insulate the heck out of it. I've also considered adding a couple inches of foam board to the inside and putting another layer of drywall over that. Sure would be nice to be able to afford thick enough SIPs panels and a nice metal roof.
> 
> If water came in 4-5' above the eves then ice and water shield should have been installed at 5-6', that's something an installer should understand regardless of the codes. I look at the trades as a form of artwork, everyone has their own way of accomplishing the end goals, sometimes they are less than the code and sometimes they are more strict than the codes.
> One of the last roofs I did was a 1/12 pitch roof, the guy hated the flat roof look, even though you could barely see it from the road/his drive. I used 26 square of grace ice and water shield  and gave him a 5 yr warranty, he was very pleased and the cost was actually cheaper than the flat roof guys quote , guess I should have charged more . Those shingles looked great from the roof, but you couldn't hardly see them from the road . I never got a call for any leaks.
> 
> At the end of the day when it's on your license, you have to go with what you believe works best.


My attic is unfinished . The pic is one I pulled off the net but represents what was done


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Hmmmm learned a lot tonight. I’ve done a handful of roofs and figured the snow and ice shield protection was sufficient. But it makes sense Mark, the shingles still get needless wear and tear
> 
> Mark, aren’t you afraid your attic can’t “breath” enough with all that insulation?


No need for ventilation new way of doing things


----------



## Ben Hur

cat10ken said:


> If you stack that 8x20 trailer level full you would have about 4 cords but thrown on is only 2.9 cords.


If it was stacked it would for sure be 4 cords so yeah 2.9 to 3 cords tossed. I’ll find out Saturday when I have to unload and stack it, not so fun part.


----------



## Ben Hur

chipper1 said:


> If you use 156sqr ft for a loose cord thrown into a trailer, which is the number I've seen thrown around, then 20x8x3.3+528/156+3.384 square?
> My BIL lives east of you a bit on the other side of Atlanta in Canton, he's working up here by us right now though.
> I have no idea which one of those works best, I've seen a few videos, but not many that worked great. @farmer steve may have some ideas on it. Many of the places I've seen that sell a lot have a nice concrete pad and barricades to push up against at the back.


So Maybe 3 cords tossed on? That’s still about 15k pounds, little over trailer limit I believe. Should be okay with 14 ply tires.
The mechanic said the rim would break before a 14 ply tire.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tiberius said:


> If it was stacked it would for sure be 4 cords so yeah 2.9 to 3 cords tossed. I’ll find out Saturday when I have to unload and stack it, not so fun part.



Is this a delivery to a customer?


----------



## Ben Hur

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this a delivery to a customer?


To a small firewood company in atl. He payed for 50 cords I brought 27 so far. But only 2 cords at a time but I wanted to cut down travel cost so I made this trailer to carry more per trip.


----------



## svk

You guys in warmer climates (where winter temps hold above 20 degrees) have more issues with ice dams. Around here, a decently insulated building builds a thin layer of crusty ice and the snow rests on top of it. The only ice issues come up on roofs with not much pitch or ones with poor insulating. You can tell in a hurry where the contractor got lazy while insulating as the snow will be all sunk in there.

We routinely shovel the roofs due to snow weight. Not an issue this year luckily. And a lot more buildings are being done with steel roofs to eliminate this.


----------



## Doorfx




----------



## MustangMike

Holy crap, I'd be rich!


----------



## chipper1

Tiberius said:


> So Maybe 3 cords tossed on? That’s still about 15k pounds, little over trailer limit I believe. Should be okay with 14 ply tires.
> The mechanic said the rim would break before a 14 ply tire.


I was guessing based on the trailer dimensions, not on what was in the trailer. I don't think there is 3 cord in there now(I'll look again and give my guess on that load ). Edit; I would go with right around 3, little below the sides.
If it was me I would weigh the truck/trailer and see what the weight is with and without the load. I'd like to see how squatted the truck is and the trailer/tires are, that tells a lot even without weighing it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Holy crap, I'd be rich!



Maybe it’s pesos...


----------



## Ben Hur

chipper1 said:


> I was guessing based on the trailer dimensions, not on what was in the trailer. I don't think there is 3 cord in there now(I'll look again and give my guess on that load ). Edit; I would go with right around 3, little below the sides.
> If it was me I would weigh the truck/trailer and see what the weight is with and without the load. I'd like to see how squatted the truck is and the trailer/tires are, that tells a lot even without weighing it.


The truck is 2016 ram 2500 diesel 4x4 6.7L, id like to know the weight also, there is a racetrac close by that has scales. I pull 5-6 ton loads a lot being in the masonry business by trade. Firewood i do on the side when masonry business is slow. I’ll post the truck/ trailer weight And exactly how many cords it turns out to Saturday with some pics.


----------



## Cowboy254

Tiberius said:


> The truck is 2016 ram 2500 diesel 4x4 6.7L, id like to know the weight also, there is a racetrac close by that has scales. I pull 5-6 ton loads a lot being in the masonry business by trade. Firewood i do on the side when masonry business is slow. I’ll post the truck/ trailer weight And exactly how many cords it turns out to Saturday *with some pics*.



Now you're talking.


----------



## farmer steve

Tiberius said:


> 3 1/2 or 4 cords. It’s 20’x40”x8’
> I’m in Ga. west of Atl.
> I’m looking to get a grapple for a skid steer to scoop up firewood and load onto that trailer but haven’t decided which one would work best. It’s Aggravating as hell trying to scoop firewood with a regular bucket without getting dirt mixed in.


I have been using one of these for firewood. I don't scoop it up to load but hand toss it in the bucket. A filled bucket like in my pic is about an 1/8 cord. Most chips,bark and debris fall through. I have the old style listed in this link. https://www.loflinfabrication.com/product-items/rock-bucket/


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I have been using one of these for firewood. I don't scoop it up to load but hand toss it in the bucket. A filled bucket like in my pic is about an 1/8 cord. Most chips,bark and debris fall through. I have the old style listed in this link. https://www.loflinfabrication.com/product-items/rock-bucket/
> View attachment 887645


Looks like some highly valuable wood right there .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Oliver1655 said:


> The land owner still owns out to the middle of the road.



Not in most places here. The road is owned by the jurisdictions that built/maintain it: city, county, state, etc. In the city here home owners need permission to plant trees between the curb and sidewalk, the plus side is the city maintains them. If a limb falls, they call the city to remove it. With city curbside cleanups, once homeowners put junk out to the curb for collection, it’s city property. A rare exception I know of is the National Forest Road that goes through my property, it’s on an easement. Even the Forest Supervisor told me that they can’t remove hazard trees that might fall into the roadway. They have no qualms about cutting them after they fall and pushing them out of the way.


----------



## svk

-9 true temp with high winds here this morning. I think I’m going to stay home and clean my closet this weekend. Haven’t seen the floor in there in about 5 years lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> -9 true temp with high winds here this morning.



Nice weather for Minnesooooota.


----------



## farmer steve

Took a big dead ash down this morning down back in the fence row. NO WIRE!!! Few noodles for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## farmer steve

Found this in the old pumpkin patch. I think it was a buck rootin for old pumpkins. You can see where his tines raked the snow.


----------



## svk

I always liked the word “rootin”


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Took a big dead ash down this morning down back in the fence row. NO WIRE!!! Few noodles for your viewing pleasure.View attachment 887737
> View attachment 887738


Sharp looking saw and nice pics.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Not wood but a cool scrounge while wandering around in the woods at the farm.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Sharp looking saw and nice pics.


Thanks. After running older saws that thing is the cats meow. I ran the 261 for the top today and then grabbed the 462 for the log. Wondered why I diidnt use it for everything..


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Not wood but a cool scrounge while wandering around in the woods at the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Cause of death? Wounded during hunting season, coyotes, or injured by car?


----------



## djg james

Does anyone use their log splitter in 10-20 *F weather? We've got a cold week coming up and if I don't get out and do something at least once a week, I'll go bonkers. I have a dozen rounds on my driveway that need to be split so I could manage being outside a little to get it done.
Reason I'm asking, I thought at one time I had locked up an engine because the oil was too thick to do its job when I used my splitter in cold weather once. Also, can the hydraulic oil get too thick for the pump?


----------



## Toy4xchris

svk said:


> Cause of death? Wounded during hunting season, coyotes, or injured by car?


One of the eye sockets is blown out and missing so I'm assuming probably scavenged from a road kill or something like that. Only part was the head so definitely thinking something took it as a to go lunch. 

Sent from my Electronic Leash


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Does anyone use their log splitter in 10-20 *F weather? We've got a cold week coming up and if I don't get out and do something at least once a week, I'll go bonkers. I have a dozen rounds on my driveway that need to be split so I could manage being outside a little to get it done.
> Reason I'm asking, I thought at one time I had locked up an engine because the oil was too thick to do its job when I used my splitter in cold weather once. Also, can the hydraulic oil get too thick for the pump?


Yes they can be ran. What weight oil is in there right now?


----------



## cat10ken

That wood will split a whole lot easier when it's frozen solid. Use your Fiskars for a better workout, otherwise put a heater under the splitter for an hour.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Toy4xchris said:


> Not wood but a cool scrounge while wandering around in the woods at the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Poor guy didn’t get a chance to grow bigger


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Thanks. After running older saws that thing is the cats meow. I ran the 261 for the top today and then grabbed the 462 for the log. Wondered why I diidnt use it for everything..


Can’t wait to run the 620p in some wood this weekend to compare to my old 262xp and see what old vs new feels like.

Replaced a cracked fuel line, reset the gap on the plug, and cleaned the coil/flywheel. Starts right up!


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Yes they can be ran. What weight oil is in there right now?


30W in the engine. Hydro oil, I'm not sure.


----------



## djg james

cat10ken said:


> That wood will split a whole lot easier when it's frozen solid. Use your Fiskars for a better workout, otherwise put a heater under the splitter for an hour.


Shoulder problems. I don't split with a maul any more.


----------



## panolo

As long as you get it started and let it warm up you should be fine to run it.


----------



## MustangMike

Too bad about the shoulder. I was going to agree that in cold weather splitting by hand will both keep you warm and be easier to split the frozen wood.

That said, Panolo's advice is spot on.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Can’t wait to run the 620p in some wood this weekend to compare to my old 262xp and see what old vs new feels like.
> 
> Replaced a cracked fuel line, reset the gap on the plug, and cleaned the coil/flywheel. Starts right up!View attachment 887786
> View attachment 887785


That wasn't too bad of a fix.
Curious which you like better, you may make some 262 fans upset if you say the echo lol. 
Any way to get some videos of them both cutting.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> 30W in the engine. Hydro oil, I'm not sure.


I run mine in the teens without to much problem. 10w30 synthetic in the motor and AW46 for the hydro. I let it warm up a few minutes and the cycle it a few times before actual splitting.


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I run mine in the teens without to much problem. 10w30 synthetic in the motor and AW46 for the hydro. I let it warm up a few minutes and the cycle it a few times before actual splitting.


Agree on that. Especially to cycle it and get the hydro parts loosened up.


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> Does anyone use their log splitter in 10-20 *F weather? We've got a cold week coming up and if I don't get out and do something at least once a week, I'll go bonkers. I have a dozen rounds on my driveway that need to be split so I could manage being outside a little to get it done.
> Reason I'm asking, I thought at one time I had locked up an engine because the oil was too thick to do its job when I used my splitter in cold weather once. Also, can the hydraulic oil get too thick for the pump?


With a little extra prep time, and the right gloves, I run my splitter down to about 10°. Below 10°, I usually just burn some of that split and plan my next effort:


----------



## farmer steve

Jere39 said:


> With a little extra prep time, and the right gloves, I run my splitter down to about 10°. Below 10°, I usually just burn some of that split and plan my next effort:
> 
> View attachment 887834


What weight oil ya run in that thing Jere.  Glad we haven't seen 10* this year so far.


----------



## svk

-19 this morning. I’m on my way to my daughter’s basketball game. Good way to spend the morning.


----------



## Jere39

farmer steve said:


> What weight oil ya run in that thing Jere.  Glad we haven't seen 10* this year so far.


Sad to say, it's pert'near 200 weight right now during the extended quarantine. 

Now, to join another topic on this thread: A couple years ago this area was hit hard by a White Tail Deer disease called EHD (epizootic hemorrhagic disease) struck hard the week before archery season, swiftly decimated almost all the deer in the woods behind my house. As near as I could count, the EHD could as well have stood for "Entire Herd Dead".

Sadly after watching these two guys on my game camera all summer long, and into September, on the first day in my stand I smelled a clear scent of death. I found my two trophy targets less than 100 yards apart, and within smell range of my stand. 




The herd has not come back in the woods behind my house. A couple medium body 8pts this year, I didn't even draw. I hope the herd replenishes.


----------



## svk

Sad deal


----------



## SS396driver

Jere39 said:


> Sad to say, it's pert'near 200 weight right now during the extended quarantine.
> 
> Now, to join another topic on this thread: A couple years ago this area was hit hard by a White Tail Deer disease called EHD (epizootic hemorrhagic disease) struck hard the week before archery season, swiftly decimated almost all the deer in the woods behind my house. As near as I could count, the EHD could as well have stood for "Entire Herd Dead".
> 
> Sadly after watching these two guys on my game camera all summer long, and into September, on the first day in my stand I smelled a clear scent of death. I found my two trophy targets less than 100 yards apart, and within smell range of my stand.
> 
> View attachment 887890
> 
> 
> The herd has not come back in the woods behind my house. A couple medium body 8pts this year, I didn't even draw. I hope the herd replenishes.


It hit here this year in the lower counties . Friend in Orange county near newburgh found upwards of 20 dead in the woods he hunts . Mostly near a water source


----------



## farmer steve

Hauled this 54 foot long oak scrounge in this morning. A little punky in a few spots but mostly good overall. 3 buckets full. Best part only a 3 minute drive across the street.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Love when he chase’s my snowmobile, about the only thing that tires him out!


----------



## Jere39

SS396driver said:


> It hit here this year in the lower counties . Friend in Orange county near newburgh found upwards of 20 dead in the woods he hunts . Mostly near a water source


Most of the ones I found were near water too. It's referred to here as "blue tongue" by the hunters, myself included that can't pronounce the EHD. I counted over 40 in the woods behind my house, and among the farms around here I know of upwards of 200 counted by folks I know can count.


----------



## MechanicMatt

As for the deer disease, the farm I hunt wasn’t effected, thank God, but one town over..... my pal found a whole herd dead in a pond. Seems they would go to the water trying to cool themselves down. Sad, I hope it was a one year thing around here!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Took a big dead ash down this morning down back in the fence row. NO WIRE!!! Few noodles for your viewing pleasure.View attachment 887737
> View attachment 887738





farmer steve said:


> Hauled this 54 foot long oak scrounge in this morning. A little punky in a few spots but mostly good overall. 3 buckets full. Best part only a 3 minute drive across the street.
> View attachment 887904
> View attachment 887905


Nice! Great pictures Steve! Not sure about saw cluttering up the picture though, lol.
Alright I have to admit the 462 is actually my favorite saw. Sthil don’t like the fuel/ oil caps but other than that it’s really a great saw. My older one both caps were leaking, tried some aftermarket ones, lasted about a month. Decided to get Sthil ones, had a set saved in my cart, went to order couple days later-sold out, most places were, finally found a single one, they had 2 in stock so ordered it real quick 
blue o ring on this one maybe it will be better. Hope people can go back to work and start making stuff again, been trying to find a 28” tusamara light husky mount .050 for few months everyone sold out.
Did find a .043 gauge bar and chain for the echo 
2411
Hopefully that will work better and have less chatter.


----------



## djg james

I


Jere39 said:


> Most of the ones I found were near water too. It's referred to here as "blue tongue" by the hunters, myself included that can't pronounce the EHD. I counted over 40 in the woods behind my house, and among the farms around here I know of upwards of 200 counted by folks I know can count.


Is that the same thing as CWD (Chronic Wasting Disease?) which is what they call it around here?


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Great pictures Steve! Not sure about saw cluttering up the picture though, lol.
> Alright I have to admit the 462 is actually my favorite saw. Sthil don’t like the fuel/ oil caps but other than that it’s really a great saw. My older one both caps were leaking, tried some aftermarket ones, lasted about a month. Decided to get Sthil ones, had a set saved in my cart, went to order couple days later-sold out, most places were, finally found a single one, they had 2 in stock so ordered it real quick View attachment 887923
> blue o ring on this one maybe it will be better. Hope people can go back to work and start making stuff again, been trying to find a 28” tusamara light husky mount .050 for few months everyone sold out.
> Did find a .043 gauge bar and chain for the echo 2411View attachment 887925
> 
> Hopefully that will work better and have less chatter.


That was the 261 in the pic Nate. Used that for the small end then grabbed the 462 for the rest. Biggest thing I have found on the flippy caps is keeping the gasket and threads clean. Seems it doesn't take much fine dirt to make them leak. A few guys I know tried the AM caps and had problems with them. The site won't let me see your pics.


----------



## MechanicMatt

djg james said:


> I
> 
> Is that the same thing as CWD (Chronic Wasting Disease?) which is what they call it around here?


Nope, two different diseases


----------



## JustJeff

Free wood already loaded!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

CWD is spread deer to deer, EHD is spread by "no see em" flies biting deer.

The first good frost kills the bugs and stops the disease. Dead deer are usually found near water because they get thirsty from it.

Large pockets around here with no deer, but I got lucky, had 5 in sight when I took the doe this year, so that pocket was "spared".

Also, it seemed not to be present up at my property (well North of here).


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> I
> 
> Is that the same thing as CWD (Chronic Wasting Disease?) which is what they call it around here?



It is not CWD, which is now spreading through PA too. (Already answered MechanicMatt above)




MechanicMatt said:


> As for the deer disease, the farm I hunt wasn’t effected, thank God, but one town over..... my pal found a whole herd dead in a pond. Seems they would go to the water trying to cool themselves down. Sad, I hope it was a one year thing around here!



I think they go to water due to extreme thirst (hence blue tongue) and as a result of the hemorrhaging that is happening internally (the H in EHD)

Sorry for the distraction, and thanks for the actual scrounging pictures that folks are still sharing. I'm on lunch break, but splitting and hauling off the log I'm working. Yesterday I sawed off a nice chunk, and with my limited mechanical tools, I found I could not roll it out of the snow gully. So I sawed it in half and still struggled getting it out so I could finish the cuts. 

Follows is a 6 minute video most of which is me grunting on a cant hook trying to roll the log out of the snow surrounding about a minute of actual sawing. The saw was working fine, this old butt, in spite of the extra weight was struggling with the roll:


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> That was the 261 in the pic Nate. Used that for the small end then grabbed the 462 for the rest. Biggest thing I have found on the flippy caps is keeping the gasket and threads clean. Seems it doesn't take much fine dirt to make them leak. A few guys I know tried the AM caps and had problems with them. The site won't let me see your pics.


Well unless my eyes are playing tricks on me (which could be) the saw in the picture says 462 on the starter? Either way the 261 and 462 are great saws. I see what your saying about just using the 462, seems like I use it more for everything rather than switching to a different size saw. Thanks for the info on the caps.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Well unless my eyes are playing tricks on me (which could be) the saw in the picture says 462 on the starter? Either way the 261 and 462 are great saws. I see what your saying about just using the 462, seems like I use it more for everything rather than switching to a different size saw. Thanks for the info on the caps.


I went back and looked at your post. When I first looked at it and replied it had the quote with the oak and the 261. Now both quotes are there and your pics. Yes that was the 462 in the pic with the ash . No need to make an eye doctor appt. LOL.


----------



## JustJeff

All this talk of cutting and splitting in cold weather.... I'd love to work off the winter blues with some splitting and stacking.... There's a pic of my log pile!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> As for the deer disease, the farm I hunt wasn’t effected, thank God, but one town over..... my pal found a whole herd dead in a pond. Seems they would go to the water trying to cool themselves down. Sad, I hope it was a one year thing around here!


When something is bleeding internally it gets to a water source dehydration


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Broke in the 462 today!


----------



## cantoo

No bush for awhile around here. I have 2 hollows and hills that I have to get thru to get to the bush. They are full with snow now and I really don't need any logs or more wood. I'll likely make a path just so I can sneak away for awhile. I put the snow blower on for the first time in 3 or 4 years. I put it on so I can blow snow into a pile for the grandkids to slide down. I usually use a pusher or a power angle blade to move snow. Picture is my pull back blade on the front and blower on the back.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> When something is bleeding internally it gets to a water source dehydration


That makes sense, all my cross bow harvested deer run straight for the swamp beyond the hay fields


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Great pictures Steve! Not sure about saw cluttering up the picture though, lol.
> Alright I have to admit the 462 is actually my favorite saw. Sthil don’t like the fuel/ oil caps but other than that it’s really a great saw. My older one both caps were leaking, tried some aftermarket ones, lasted about a month. Decided to get Sthil ones, had a set saved in my cart, went to order couple days later-sold out, most places were, finally found a single one, they had 2 in stock so ordered it real quick View attachment 887941
> blue o ring on this one maybe it will be better. Hope people can go back to work and start making stuff again, been trying to find a 28” tusamara light husky mount .050 for few months everyone sold out.
> Did find a .043 gauge bar and chain for the echo View attachment 887942
> 2411
> Hopefully that will work better and have less chatter.


Can you order a 3003 mount and use an adapter, may need a 92 or 93dl chain, or to relieve the front of the slot a bit depending on the brand of bar.


----------



## Cowboy254

I finished off the cypress stumps today I've been meaning to get back to. They were all down to the last round above ground.




There was stihl a decent amount of wood in them a bit more than I realised.







Ended up with three loads in the Ranger.




The bits stacked on the pallets are the leftovers from last week's noodling project, the new stuff in front.


----------



## svk

-26 here right now. Glad I’m staying inside.


----------



## Philbert

-15F at airport. Fortunately, it’s only -13F at my house. 

Philbert


----------



## panolo

-22 here this am. Ick.


----------



## MustangMike

We are getting more snow as I write this ... why did it have to wait till Tax Season! 3 apts out today before the game.

I don't mind traveling in it, but having to change shoes so you don't track up someone's house is a PITA!


----------



## Lionsfan

Our "Big Storm" didn't amount to much. About a foot of fluffy snow, a brisk NW wind and Temps in the single digits. Not even worth mentioning compared to past winters.


----------



## jetsam

Lionsfan said:


> Our "Big Storm" didn't amount to much. About a foot of fluffy snow, a brisk NW wind and Temps in the single digits. Not even worth mentioning compared to past winters.View attachment 888131



What kind of snow chains are those?

I have a similar lawn tractor with the John Deere chains and they are frigging awful to deal with. Takes longer than swapping the mower and snowblower, and even so they never stay on right.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Can you order a 3003 mount and use an adapter, may need a 92 or 93dl chain, or to relieve the front of the slot a bit depending on the brand of bar.


Thanks yeah that’s a good idea. Been looking into that, sure would be nice to have a bar that would work for either saw and chains the same length. I like tusamara better but looking at a sugi 28” looks like they actually have an extra adjuster hole for use on huskys and I already have the adapter .


----------



## Logger nate

I sure like my heated handle saws but this chainsaw with a cab is pretty nice


----------



## Lionsfan

I


jetsam said:


> What kind of snow chains are those?
> 
> I have a similar lawn tractor with the John Deere chains and they are frigging awful to deal with. Takes longer than swapping the mower and snowblower, and even so they never stay on right.



I purchased the blower and chains aftermarket. They were Chinese pos's ordered to fit the tire size. If memory serves me right, I still had to cut them down to get them to fit how I like.


----------



## MustangMike

In the 28" bar length, the Stihl light bar is far lighter than the Sugi. (I have both). Sugi's are very rugged, but I have not had any issues with the Stihl bars.

May not matter much on a heavy powerhead, but on a light power head it will result in a very nose heavy saw. I'll use the Sugi on the 460 or 660, but not on the Hybrids, 044 or 462s.


----------



## jetsam

Lionsfan said:


> I
> 
> I purchased the blower and chains aftermarket. They were Chinese pos's ordered to fit the tire size. If memory serves me right, I still had to cut them down to get them to fit how I like.



Yeah, I had to add springs and quicklinks to the JD ones, and they still slide off sideways under heavy use.


----------



## djg james

Any thoughts on replacement bars for Stihls? Just did a quick search for 28"-30" on ebay and came up with Forester, Laser, Oregon, Carlton and Holtzforma.
Any of them any good?


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> In the 28" bar length, the Stihl light bar is far lighter than the Sugi. (I have both). Sugi's are very rugged, but I have not had any issues with the Stihl bars.
> 
> May not matter much on a heavy powerhead, but on a light power head it will result in a very nose heavy saw. I'll use the Sugi on the 460 or 660, but not on the Hybrids, 044 or 462s.


Yeah thanks for input Mike, that’s why I haven’t bought one yet, I really like the light bars and sounds like sugi is good but not much lighter than regular bar and uses a different tip than my tusamaras. That’s one of the biggest things I like about the 462 is the light weight, don’t really want a heavier bar on it. Hardware store has a Sthil light but it’s like $160, I can get a sugi shipped for $126.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> Any thoughts on replacement bars for Stihls? Just did a quick search for 28"-30" on ebay and came up with Forester, Laser, Oregon and Holtzforma.
> Any of them any good?


I only have experience with Oregon and forester, Oregon bars I’ve had didn’t last very long , seems to be softer metal. Forester is good/ better in my experience, I have one of their platinum bars and it’s been one of the best bars I’ve owned especially for the price, but the platinum only goes to 24” I think.


----------



## Lionsfan

jetsam said:


> Yeah, I had to add springs and quicklinks to the JD ones, and they still slide off sideways under heavy use.


I cut mine down to were you must deflate the tires and still fight to get them on. They seem to stay trouble free for the entire season that way. 
I run chains on all 4 corners of my 4-wheeler in the winter also. They are all cut down to fit the same way, and I weave a tarp strap across the outer edge in a star pattern to keep them tensioned.


----------



## svk

I went out to feed the deer and the birds. -27 with light wind is sure easier to deal with than -17 yesterday with high winds.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. What do you recommend for a compression tester that will give accurate readings on saws as well as a compression/vacuum tester?


----------



## turnkey4099

jetsam said:


> What kind of snow chains are those?
> 
> I have a similar lawn tractor with the John Deere chains and they are frigging awful to deal with. Takes longer than swapping the mower and snowblower, and even so they never stay on right.



I've been using the rider mower woth chains (J Deere) to haul small trailer fulls of wood from the splitter to the pile all winter. Really haven't had any snow to speak of but the ground was white this morning, very thin layer. 2 days ago I got a bit enthusiastic and started hotrodding between splitter and stack. Threw both chains. Out this morning and found that little machine did a gfood jkob with turf tires hauling loads although I did cut the load size down.


----------



## svk

We’ve peaked out at -9.

Not watching the SB. Wish it was warmer outside. Maybe I’ll go snowmobiling once my youngest son is awake (ah to be a young man and be able to sleep all day).


----------



## svk

-27 on the house, -29 NWS temp but folks around the area are reporting as low as -40 true temp.


----------



## abbott295

I have my hometown (Northwestern Illinois) weather on my phone. I checked Sunday morning. I think it was -11 there, 38 here in northwestern Georgia. Almost 50 degrees difference. Wind chill both places, but lost more degrees there. My brother reports that his brother-in-law in Freeport Illinois reported -17. There are other times when it is warmer there but this isn’t one of them.


----------



## MechanicMatt

*Be safe out there fellas. Found out one of my firewood cutting buddies and great guy passed from a sudden massive heart attack. Very saddened by the news.....

Don’t take the days we have with family and friends for granted *


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to hear Matt, but the best way to prevent something like that from happening is to stay in shape year round so you don't get a heart attack from shoveling some snow.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> . . . the best way to prevent something like that from happening is to stay in shape year round so you don't get a heart attack from shoveling some snow.





It's coming for us all at some point.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, but no use bringing it on sooner than you need to.

I'm 68 and I can still go sleigh riding with my Grandkids, and show them how we used to run and jump on the sled we were holding waist high ... PRICELESS!

You do have influence on the amount of time between being born and checking out.


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> As for the deer disease, the farm I hunt wasn’t effected, thank God, but one town over..... my pal found a whole herd dead in a pond. Seems they would go to the water trying to cool themselves down. Sad, I hope it was a one year thing around here!


We've had a couple out breaks. Maybe 20 years ago and then again 6-7 years ago. Didn't hit our side of the mountain, but my neighbor said he had friends that found upward of 20 on their place, last time.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Sorry to hear Matt, but the best way to prevent something like that from happening is to stay in shape year round so you don't get a heart attack from shoveling some snow.


doc I used to have..went to see him at the end of one day..still was breathing hard,,id just got done shoveling a 30 ft by 60 ft area...he asked me what id been doing,,i told him, he said you wanna die???? he said oxy in winter is lower, your bent over, decreasing air intake, and increasing load on back..at that time, there was a doctors survey said how many dided or a heart atack in winter... young and dumb, never thought of it, as it had to be shoveled...…...next day I bought a used ariens snow blower!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philbert

olyman said:


> he said oxy in winter is lower


I thought that oxygen was denser in cold air. But plenty of guys get heart attacks while shoveling snow. That's how I justified my first snow blower too.

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Blimey. I didn't check the thread for 2 or 3 days and it took the rest of the week to catch up again!



svk said:


> I think milling should be looked at as more of a hobby than a business if someone is going to drop $$$ into a band mill.
> 
> Sort of like some of us who (cough) have five digit investments into saws, splitters, trailers, skidding equipment, etc so we can save $1500 a year on heating costs.


Yep!

Being on mains gas is taken a while to cover the costs of my stoves, my installs, and my axes and saws etc. After 4.5 years I reckon I'm now even. Stoves will need £50-£100 of replacement parts by the end of this winter but I'll be in profit, I'll have 2 years of wood CSS and it's all gravy from now on.


----------



## Jere39

farmer steve said:


> What weight oil ya run in that thing Jere.  Glad we haven't seen 10* this year so far.



Quoting again Mr. Steve - getting closer, this morning it was 12° with an 8° Real Feel when Scout and I set out to take our morning hike, interrupted by shoveling out this same log and the quarters awaiting splitting:




But, much nicer this afternoon after I pushed the edges of my driveway snow back again in prep for a couple inches a day for the rest of the week (according to the weather guessers). Closer to 30° Scout and I split those quarters, the Fiskars handles these nice red oak quarters like slicing grandma's pumpkin pie:


----------



## olyman

Lionsfan said:


> Our "Big Storm" didn't amount to much. About a foot of fluffy snow, a brisk NW wind and Temps in the single digits. Not even worth mentioning compared to past winters.View attachment 888131


you need a new seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,baaaaaaaaddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve

olyman said:


> you need a new seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,baaaaaaaaddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's not sitting on the metal...... YET!!


----------



## farmer steve

Jere39 said:


> Quoting again Mr. Steve - getting closer, this morning it was 12° with an 8° Real Feel when Scout and I set out to take our morning hike, interrupted by shoveling out this same log and the quarters awaiting splitting:
> 
> View attachment 888302
> 
> 
> But, much nicer this afternoon after I pushed the edges of my driveway snow back again in prep for a couple inches a day for the rest of the week (according to the weather guessers). Closer to 30° Scout and I split those quarters, the Fiskars handles these nice red oak quarters like slicing grandma's pumpkin pie:
> 
> View attachment 888303


Only got down to 14 here Jere. Was a great day for cutting and splitting. Hoping the guessers are wrong the rest of the week.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've been lazy and fed up with the latest lockdown and the appalling wet wet wet weather, and not touched any wood since mid December. Still got half of the last lot oak strewn on the front lawn and the half I have moved is just heaped beside the stack in the back garden. Haven't run a saw in many months and still have the stuff that needs bucking left to do from the scrounge before! I have a reason to get on with it now as I got a text from one of the tree services that gives me wood. Next month he says he is taking down a 'huge' oak near me and it's all mine, a couple of truck loads he reckons. That'll likely be a couple of cord. If it is, I'll have had a productive year, scrounging a good 8 cord since this covid thing kicked off and nearly all of that delivered. I normally burn a little over 2 and supply mum about one, although with working from home all winter I've already burnt 2.5 and since we've snow on the ground again I'm burning fast. I could well burn 4 this winter. Still, I'll be a year ahead of where I was same time last year. To think I worried lockdown might curtail my scrounging/the work of the tree service I used to use exclusively. There are a few positives to this ****ed up year we've had.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Sorry to hear Matt, but the best way to prevent something like that from happening is to stay in shape year round so you don't get a heart attack from shoveling some snow.


He was driving back from the hardware store to Mikey’s shop, pulled into the Walgreens parking lot, threw the truck in park and was dead.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Yea, but no use bringing it on sooner than you need to.
> 
> You do have influence on the amount of time between being born and checking out.


My great uncle was near to 90 when he passed away after shoveling the drive at his house in town. Lots of people said that he shouldn't have been doing that. My grandpa (his younger brother) vociferously argued that he needed to live his life and if that's what he wanted to do, then that *IS* what he should have been doing. He was successful farmer and probably in shape for much of his life (maybe just a little too fond of dinner), but not as much when he moved off the farm. Was he in shape to shovel at that point? Maybe not. But my grandpa's view seemed that was a much better way to go than in a hospital bed a year or two later. Or worse, even earlier from just sitting in his chair.

I'm sorry to hear about your buddy, Matt.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I thought that oxygen was denser in cold air. But plenty of guys get heart attacks while shoveling snow. That's how I justified my first snow blower too.
> 
> Philbert


Air is absolutely more dense in the winter hence the need to retune saws so they don’t burn up. Cold air is harder on lungs plus being bundled up can cause a guy to over do it quickly. Especially things like getting a snowmobile stuck!


----------



## MustangMike

When the time comes that I can't shovel a driveway ... throw dirt on me!


----------



## turnkey4099

olyman said:


> you need a new seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,baaaaaaaaddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's not as bad as mine, it cracked in the first season.


----------



## Cowboy254

I noodled up the big cypress chunks into nice blocks that can go in the fire neatly. They were unsplittable, or at least not into shapes that would then be stackable. I noticed that some bits were relatively dry already, even though they had been cut down to one-round-on-the-stump only about 6 weeks ago so I am hoping that these will be largely dry before we want to start burning (a sunny 27°C here today @LondonNeil  ). 




Cowgirl wants some noodles to mix into the soil in her vege garden, so I have selflessly provided.


----------



## farmer steve

Redneck snowmobile??


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When the time comes that I can't shovel a driveway ... throw dirt on me!


Haul you to Florida


----------



## svk

Only -20 today.

Saw an otter out by my garage this morning. Those guys are fun to watch. There are a few around here and another group further down the lake. They find thin ice around rocks and pop up to go above land.


----------



## Toy4xchris

svk said:


> Air is absolutely more dense in the winter hence the need to retune saws so they don’t burn up. Cold air is harder on lungs plus being bundled up can cause a guy to over do it quickly. Especially things like getting a snowmobile stuck!


I actually have to take asthma medication only during the winter. The cold dense air causes asthma attacks never had that problem until we moved out of California where the winters were a lot more mild. 

Sent from my Electronic Leash


----------



## djg james

A few more questions about an aftermarket bar for a Stihl 046. I see a 28" (91 DL) and a 30" (98 DL) listed for Forester bars. Is one more common than the other when buying replacement loops?

I seem to recall someone here mentioning that semi-chisel is better for hardwoods and dirty logs than full chisel? Did I remember correctly? I've always used semi-chisel (I think) because that's what came on the saws.

And did I also recall that someone said sprocket nosed bars shouldn't be used for milling?  That hard nosed bars are better?

I'll be using the saw/bar/chain combo mostly for 24"-30" cutting hardwood logs into rounds and then noodling. Occasionally though, I'll be milling a slab or two off some logs using, of course, a ripping chain.


----------



## SS396driver

Just bought a used rear for my 07 Dodge my scrounge truck . The AAM rear rotted away the actual cast not the cover or tubes . Truck hardly used in winter on the road so limited salt exposure. Everything else on the undercarriage is in great shape. I temporarily sealed it JBWeld and coated it with POR15 to use it around the yard . Been told it's a common problem with these rears. New rear is located in PA but came off a southern truck going to get it on Thursday


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> I actually have to take asthma medication only during the winter. The cold dense air causes asthma attacks never had that problem until we moved out of California where the winters were a lot more mild.
> 
> Sent from my Electronic Leash


Mine flares up in the winter especially when I put on weight


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Just bought a used rear for my 07 Dodge my scrounge truck . The AAM rear rotted away the actual cast not the cover or tubes . Truck hardly used in winter on the road so limited salt exposure. Everything else on the undercarriage is in great shape. I temporarily sealed it JBWeld and coated it with PPR15 to use it around the yard . Been told it's a common problem with these rears. New rear is located in PA but came off a southern truck going to get it on Thursday View attachment 888485
> View attachment 888484


That's crazy, and on an 07, I don't have anything that new  .
It drives me nuts seeing a "newer" truck going down the rd with rust holes I could put my fist thru .
Hope your newer one lasts much longer, the rest of the truck too.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> It drives me nuts seeing a "newer" truck going down the rd with rust holes I could put my fist thru


A real pain in the 'rear end', so to speak . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's crazy, and on an 07, I don't have anything that new  .
> It drives me nuts seeing a "newer" truck going down the rd with rust holes I could put my fist thru .
> Hope your newer one lasts much longer, the rest of the truck too.


You could stick your head through the rust holes on my 04' chevy pickup. Keep your eye out for a Victory Red 6' box, I may need one soon.


----------



## SS396driver

Thing is the rest of the truck is in good shape.


----------



## djg james

The rear shock mount rusted off the frame of my 08 Dodge.


----------



## Lionsfan

SS396driver said:


> Just bought a used rear for my 07 Dodge my scrounge truck . The AAM rear rotted away the actual cast not the cover or tubes . Truck hardly used in winter on the road so limited salt exposure. Everything else on the undercarriage is in great shape. I temporarily sealed it JBWeld and coated it with PPR15 to use it around the yard . Been told it's a common problem with these rears. New rear is located in PA but came off a southern truck going to get it on Thursday View attachment 888485
> View attachment 888484


Same thing happened to the rear end on a 99' Toyota 4-Runner I used to own. I drained it, cleaned it up inside and out and covered with 3-4 coats of Kitty hair body filler.


----------



## SS396driver

Lionsfan said:


> Same thing happened to the rear end on a 99' Toyota 4-Runner I used to own. I drained it, cleaned it up inside and out and covered with 3-4 coats of Kitty hair body filler.


Hasn't leaked since but I really dont trust it specially towing 15k pounds.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks yeah that’s a good idea. Been looking into that, sure would be nice to have a bar that would work for either saw and chains the same length. I like tusamara better but looking at a sugi 28” looks like they actually have an extra adjuster hole for use on huskys and I already have the adapter .


I think it would be nice to have the 3003 for that very reason, versatility and backup if one gets damaged. I like the standard stihl bars and run them on the stihls, dolmars and huskys, and do the same with the lightweight stihl bars. While I have a few of the stihl lightweight stihl bars I don't feel they are as durable as the Tsumara and the Sugi so I won't use them in any situations where I think I could bend one or smash it.
If the Sugi has the extra hole in it that would be nice, they aren't easy to drill/grind on, very hard steel.


djg james said:


> A few more questions about an aftermarket bar for a Stihl 046. I see a 28" (91 DL) and a 30" (98 DL) listed for Forester bars. Is one more common than the other when buying replacement loops?
> 
> I seem to recall someone here mentioning that semi-chisel is better for hardwoods and dirty logs than full chisel? Did I remember correctly? I've always used semi-chisel (I think) because that's what came on the saws.
> 
> And did I also recall that someone said sprocket nosed bars shouldn't be used for milling? That hard nosed bars are better?
> 
> I'll be using the saw/bar/chain combo mostly for 24"-30" cutting hardwood logs into rounds and then noodling. Occasionally though, I'll be milling a slab or two off some logs using, of course, a ripping chain.


91dl is more available around here and what I would choose. I guess it wouldn't matter much if you are going to order it online in the future, but it is nice to either have a couple extras on hand in case or to be able to buy them locally if needed. 
Did you ever get that saw running.

Semi chisel will hold up longer in any wood, but it also cuts slower so many guys have both as they both have their place. I run semi on my 50cc work saws because I can get 2 tanks thru them without needing to touch them even when I hit the dirt now and then limbing. I find it faster than having to sharpen more often or being more careful(not hitting the dirt), when I'm making money I don't want to be as concerned about sharpen as I make more cutting than sharpening. When I'm cutting firewood I'll run full chisel as it's faster=more fun usually, and I don't mind touching up a chain real quick. 
What's funny is on my 24 and longer bars I use all full chisel, they are the ones that get damaged the most hitting things in wood or cutting dirty wood. I try hard not to "cut" dirt, but it does happen and when flush cutting stumps it will happen. Maybe I need to switch all my longer chains over to semi.

Never heard not to use a roller nose for milling and the same for chisel or semi.


----------



## MustangMike

91 link chain is far more common, full chisel is just fine in clean hardwood, and will cut much faster. I prefer square file, especially for milling or ripping.

Narrow curf rip chain will also work well for milling, and I did not need a different bar like they said I would.

The Stihl narrow curf rip chain is ONLY sold through Logosol, you can not get it at a Stihl dealer.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> A real pain in the 'rear end', so to speak . . .
> 
> Philbert


That's funny.
Wait, me or the rust . 


Lionsfan said:


> You could stick your head through the rust holes on my 04' chevy pickup. Keep your eye out for a Victory Red 6' box, I may need one soon.



There's a guy not far from me(he lives around the corner), his family hauls a lot of rust free parts up from the SW. They deal more with ford, but I think he will get other items if he has a buyer.
I have a red tailgate here(little older though), it's not bad rust wise, I picked it up off the road, someone else's bed must have been rusted too lol.


djg james said:


> The rear shock mount rusted off the frame of my 08 Dodge.


Yeah, when you were talking about it I was getting a sick feeling in my stomach , I can't stand rust and it's disappointing that they put out so much junk these days. 


SS396driver said:


> Hasn't leaked since but I really dont trust it specially towing 15k pounds.


I wouldn't either, I also wouldn't want it to spray all over whatever I was hauling.
Bu I guess for a minute it will be fine, besides if it leaks and blows up at least you have a new one coming, what's the worst that could happen .


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I do all my milling with roller nose bars ... never heard that one either!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's funny.
> Wait, me or the rust .
> 
> 
> There's a guy not far from me(he lives around the corner), his family hauls a lot of rust free parts up from the SW. They deal more with ford, but I think he will get other items if he has a buyer.
> I have a red tailgate here(little older though), it's not bad rust wise, I picked it up off the road, someone else's bed must have been rusted too lol.
> 
> Yeah, when you were talking about it I was getting a sick feeling in my stomach , I can't stand rust and it's disappointing that they put out so much junk these days.
> 
> I wouldn't either, I also wouldn't want it to spray all over whatever I was hauling.
> Bu I guess for a minute it will be fine, besides if it leaks and blows up at least you have a new one coming, what's the worst that could happen .


One of the hinges rotted off mine a couple weeks ago. I did manage to find enough sheet metal left to weld a piece of angle iron to the box and scab it back together. Two days later, I smoked a big doe on the way home from work and took out the grill.


----------



## Lionsfan

View attachment 888530
View attachment 888531


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Air is absolutely more dense in the winter hence the need to retune saws so they don’t burn up. Cold air is harder on lungs plus being bundled up can cause a guy to over do it quickly. Especially things like getting a snowmobile stuck!


dang, slapped right down......


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> View attachment 888530
> View attachment 888531


Pics didn't work.
I had that happen a couple times in the last week .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> ....... Did you ever get that saw running? ........


I never started on it. I went through a bit of a rough patch at the time I bought the saw (hence my mini melt down) and just put it away on the shelf.

But it's my plan to start working on it soon and have it ready for the upcoming firewood season in April? My neighbor is not going to be much help. He never did a pressure/vacuum test, so I'm on my own.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> The rear shock mount rusted off the frame of my 08 Dodge.


That's the thing the rest is really nice . I just put all new trans cooler lines and shocks . Shocks were due they were the originals bout 180k miles. I get my monies worth


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey fellers. How’s everyone doing? Having been on in a while hope all is well. Been busy working and wife started school for Rn so not much extra time. I only cut about 8 cords so far this winter kinda sucks but oh well is what it is just wanted to say hey


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see you back! Busy as heck with Taxes, but can't complain otherwise!


----------



## Plowboy83

Same here brother


----------



## turnkey4099

Visit with the neuro surgeon Monday. He showed the MRI pics of my back. L5 is almost pinched off, That is one vertibra above what he did 2 years ago. I am now waiting for the operation to be scheduled. 

Still able to to be out splitting old locust rounds and piling them. Just have to be a bit active for about 5 minutes and the leg pain goes away. 

I'm moving the 'uglies' straight to the back porch to feed the fire. In the past they went onto a thrown pile and burned first in the fall. I figured since it is dry wood save a move and burn it as I it accumulates.


----------



## mountainguyed67

It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject? 

We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.









Occasionally we’re cutting trees like this.





And this is a rare bigger one, it was probably 15-16 inches. It’s oak. Only a couple times I’ve had to cut trees 18 to 22 inches.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?
> 
> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.
> View attachment 888749
> 
> View attachment 888750
> 
> View attachment 888751
> 
> View attachment 888752
> 
> 
> Occasionally we’re cutting trees like this.
> View attachment 888755
> 
> View attachment 888756
> 
> 
> And this is a rare bigger one, it was probably 15-16 inches. It’s oak. Only a couple times I’ve had to cut trees 18 to 22 inches.
> View attachment 888757
> 
> View attachment 888758


That's some beauty country there, man.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> That's some beauty country there, man.










And in a few weeks it should look like this, I already see the poppies starting.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. . . . I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?


ECHO claims to have the lightest 2-cycle saw. Check out their CS-2511P, and 2511T. 5-6 pounds 'dry weight'
For battery, check out Makita XCU06Z (batteries, but no fuel to carry or leak). 6.6 pounds with battery.

Both of these are also very compact to carry, although, top handle saws require users that understand their hazards.



mountainguyed67 said:


> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.


For small, brushy stuff, a larger, folding Silky saw works nicely, with long reach and less tangling than a power saw.




__





Silky Saws


Silky Saws




www.silkysaws.com





I also like *anvil* style, _*compound*_ loppers, that cut up to 1-1/2" branches, without all of the chainsaw PPE, noise, starting issues, training needs, etc About $40:








Compound Action Anvil Lopper - 32 in


Compound Action Anvil Lopper with 1 1/2




shop.coronatoolsusa.com





Philbert


----------



## Saiso

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 888777
> 
> View attachment 888778
> 
> View attachment 888779
> 
> 
> And in a few weeks it should look like this, I already see the poppies starting.
> View attachment 888780
> 
> View attachment 888781


Heaven???


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> For small, brushy stuff, a larger, folding Silky saw works nicely, with long reach and less tangling than a power saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silky Saws
> 
> 
> Silky Saws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.silkysaws.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like *anvil* style, _*compound*_ loppers, that cut up to 1-1/2" branches, without all of the chainsaw PPE, noise, starting issues, training needs, etc About $40:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compound Action Anvil Lopper - 32 in
> 
> 
> Compound Action Anvil Lopper with 1 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.coronatoolsusa.com



We use both of those, but they’re way too time consuming for the areas thick with brush. At least one chainsaw is a must, the rest of the crew have hand tools.


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?
> 
> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.
> View attachment 888749
> 
> View attachment 888750
> 
> View attachment 888751
> 
> View attachment 888752
> 
> 
> Occasionally we’re cutting trees like this.
> View attachment 888755
> 
> View attachment 888756
> 
> 
> And this is a rare bigger one, it was probably 15-16 inches. It’s oak. Only a couple times I’ve had to cut trees 18 to 22 inches.
> View attachment 888757
> 
> View attachment 888758


I'd be looking at a ms180 for a couple reasons. Probably only a pound heavier than the wee 193. I'd imagine a bunch cheaper. You can put a 16" bar on it which combined with the rear handle, gives a good reach. You'd feel better letting someone else run it both because it's cheap and inherently safer than a top handle. Plus it will have enough jam to (if you're patient) handle the occasional larger job. My two cents 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

You ever consider something like this? There is a few videos showing it. https://www.trendhunter.com/trends/husqvarna-535fbx-forestry-clearing-saw


Toy4xchris said:


> Not wood but a cool scrounge while wandering around in the woods at the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk





mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?
> 
> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.
> View attachment 888749
> 
> View attachment 888750
> 
> View attachment 888751
> 
> View attachment 888752
> 
> 
> Occasionally we’re cutting trees like this.
> View attachment 888755
> 
> View attachment 888756
> 
> 
> And this is a rare bigger one, it was probably 15-16 inches. It’s oak. Only a couple times I’ve had to cut trees 18 to 22 inches.
> View attachment 888757
> 
> View attachment 888758


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> You ever consider something like this? There is a few videos showing it. https://www.trendhunter.com/trends/husqvarna-535fbx-forestry-clearing-saw



Interesting. I don’t see it being good for trail work though, it looks bulky and cumbersome. 

Your link wouldn’t play, this works.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw


Just ran across a brief review on the 18V Makita saw:




__





New makita battery saw XC06Z


I recently got a deal on a bare tool version of the makita xc06z, and am definitely not sad about it so far. It’s the 18V single battery 10” top handle saw. I purchased for about $130 delivered from an auction site with a best offer, new in open box. I figured at that price it was worth the...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Just ran across a brief review on the 18V Makita saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New makita battery saw XC06Z
> 
> 
> I recently got a deal on a bare tool version of the makita xc06z, and am definitely not sad about it so far. It’s the 18V single battery 10” top handle saw. I purchased for about $130 delivered from an auction site with a best offer, new in open box. I figured at that price it was worth the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Im only considering gas chainsaws, thanks though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> ECHO claims to have the lightest 2-cycle saw. Check out their CS-2511P, and 2511T. 5-6 pounds 'dry weight'



Almost the same size as the XL I was using, it’s 26.2 CC. This Echo is 25 CC. This is lighter and probably more powerful.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> I'd be looking at a ms180 for a couple reasons.



That’s a homeowners saw, I should have mentioned that I’m avoiding those.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> When the time comes that I can't shovel a driveway ... throw dirt on me!


That’s basically what I said in one of the chainsaw forums. “If I get to the point I have to put one of those big ugly D handles on my beloved Homelite Super 1050 to crank it over, please take me off shore fishing, hand me my 1050, and give me a push.” I’ll tread water as long as I can to keep from getting salt water in the carb.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Redneck snowmobile??
> View attachment 888419


I could have used that when I was still at UPS.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Almost the same size as the XL I was using, it’s 26.2 CC. This Echo is 25 CC. This is lighter and probably more powerful.
> View attachment 888827
> View attachment 888828


Went into my local Ace and all of the Echo’s were gone. All brand new Stihls in place. I’m not sure what’s up. The Southern States about 5 doors down is a Stihl dealer too. I wonder if they lost their dealership?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Interesting. I don’t see it being good for trail work though, it looks bulky and cumbersome.
> 
> Your link wouldn’t play, this works.



Cracks me up how a chainsaw manufacturer makes the absolute worse tree care video trying to sell stuff. Skinning up the sides of live trees, no flush cuts, no cutting to laterals. When our Boy Scouts did trail work in NM the Park Service held them to a much higher standard than that guy was using


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?
> 
> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.
> View attachment 888749





Philbert said:


> ECHO claims to have the lightest 2-cycle saw. Check out their CS-2511P, and 2511T. 5-6 pounds 'dry weight'


This .
I just talked with a dealer about one last week in the rear handled version. I asked when their dealer days were and he told me and said he'd be happy to ship it to me. I'd probably have it shipped right out to have ported, beasty saw ported for a baby saw. The 2511 top handle I have is so small it's crazy.
Remind me and I'll get a picture of it next to an old craftsman 2.0, probably similar in size to your XL.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I never started on it. I went through a bit of a rough patch at the time I bought the saw (hence my mini melt down) and just put it away on the shelf.
> 
> But it's my plan to start working on it soon and have it ready for the upcoming firewood season in April? My neighbor is not going to be much help. He never did a pressure/vacuum test, so I'm on my own.


Awesome, look forward to seeing you get it running properly.
Maybe the neighbor will end up coming thru for you, could he have been in a funk of his own, we all get there at times.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s time for a new saw for the hiking trail volunteer work I do. I’ve been using a Homelite XL for a long time. It needs work, and I have a surge in volunteers right now. I want a saw that’ll keep them dragging brush away, instead of standing around. The Homelite XL would normally be considered mismatched, with the 18” bar it has. I weighed the whole saw at 9 lbs. I think that type of mismatch is good for brushing. It gives some reach into the bushes, but isn’t heavier than it needs to be. Most cuts are well within what the smallest power head could do. And we could just take it easy with the bigger cuts, or bring in a bigger saw just for those. We’re working 4-1/4 miles back on the trail right now, it’ll be almost 7 miles back eventually. We don‘t have stock to carry our equipment, the saw needs to be carried in along with backpacking gear. So lightweight is essential. Our group’s parent organization might purchase the saw for us, I’m thinking Stihl. I looked at the 193 T and 193 C-E online. What do you guys think on this subject?
> 
> We’re mostly cutting 1/2” to 3” bushes.
> View attachment 888749
> 
> View attachment 888750
> 
> View attachment 888751
> 
> View attachment 888752
> 
> 
> Occasionally we’re cutting trees like this.
> View attachment 888755
> 
> View attachment 888756
> 
> 
> And this is a rare bigger one, it was probably 15-16 inches. It’s oak. Only a couple times I’ve had to cut trees 18 to 22 inches.
> View attachment 888757
> 
> View attachment 888758


You want some more Homelites? I could send you a whole box of them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> probably similar in size to your XL.



I had it inside my backpack. Except for a set of loppers, hard hats and shirts, we didn’t look any different than typical backpackers. Fuel and oil were inside packs too, or in exterior pouches. We used backpack stove fuel bottles, and one water bottle.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> You want some more Homelites? I could send you a whole box of them.



I think with a crew waiting on me I want a better saw. The XL is fine if you’re not in a hurry, and it not starting would only disappoint 1-2 people.


----------



## MustangMike

I hate to say it, but for the work you describe I would check out some of the newer battery powered saws. DeWalt also makes a nice one, you may be surprised.

My brother says he uses his 241 a lot less since he got one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I hate to say it, but for the work you describe I would check out some of the newer battery powered saws. DeWalt also makes a nice one, you may be surprised.
> 
> My brother says he uses his 241 a lot less since he got one.



Are they gonna run 2-3 days without access to a charger?


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> We use both of those, but they’re way too time consuming for the areas thick with brush. At least one chainsaw is a must, the rest of the crew have hand tools.


The 193T is an excellent brushing saw but dangerous if not 'two-handed'. It also hard to start unless you have the dealer put on the 'easy start' then it is a ***** cat. Why they engineered a saw that the pull to start is unbelievably hard for such a small saw is beyond me. I have both the 193T and a Husky top handle. The Husky seems a bit lighter but I don't like it as it has such a small fuel tank.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> The 193T is an excellent brushing saw but dangerous if not 'two-handed'. It also hard to start unless you have the dealer put on the 'easy start' then it is a ***** cat. Why they engineered a saw that the pull to start is unbelievably hard for such a small saw is beyond me. I have both the 193T and a Husky top handle. The Husky seems a bit lighter but I don't like it as it has such a small fuel tank.



The 193 is 1.74 hp, the XL is 1.43 hp. The 193T weighs 7.28 lbs, XL weighs 7.8 lbs. So pretty close. I could one hand with the XL though, it never kicked back.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> The 193 is 1.74 hp, the XL is 1.43 hp. The 193T weighs 7.28 lbs, XL weighs 7.8 lbs. So pretty close. I could one hand with the XL though, it never kicked back.


I'd just like to know why is a top handle so sought after, and why the hate of the ms180? We ran them as truck saws at the township. They were always very reliable, had decent power and were very light. Arguably they took more abuse then the bigger pro models we had, and if im.not mistaken has the same engine construction as a ms 193.


----------



## svk

-33 official temp, -29 on the house this morning. We definitely joined the 100 degree club although only in some rooms.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are they gonna run 2-3 days without access to a charger?


How much fuel do you carry? What’s it weigh?

Just something to consider. I have taken battery saws on disaster responses, with multiple batteries. They were not running all the time. Lots of convenience factors (starting, noise, no flammable fuel, etc. ). 

Would have to check into solar recharge options; this stuff is constantly changing. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> I'd just like to know why is a top handle so sought after, and why the hate of the ms180?


Top handle is more compact, and slightly lighter: important considerations for this application. 

MS180 is viewed as STIHL’s ‘low end, homeowner’ saw. Although, I know one tech who recommends them as ‘disposable’ saws, in a good way: less of an issue when damaged/destroyed/list/stolen/etc. than a MS261, for example!

Philbert


----------



## svk

In no way am I saying you are doing it wrong, but please help me understand why you want a top handle? To me a small, zippy rear handle would shine for this work.


----------



## Jasent

Sounds like you need a super 2. Top handle or rear handle when you need it.


----------



## svk

Super 2 is the powerhouse of that chassis too. IIRC, XL-2 is 26cc, XL is 30cc, and Super 2 is 34cc


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

getting pretty cold down here... 39f now, freezing rains in Austin and a nasty bad hiway crash up in Dallas... many cars, real bad! going to get colder and worse as temps drop. bit concerned about my garden...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Top handle is more compact, and slightly lighter: important considerations for this application.
> 
> MS180 is viewed as STIHL’s ‘low end, homeowner’ saw. Although, I know one tech who recommends them as ‘disposable’ saws, in a good way: less of an issue when damaged/destroyed/list/stolen/etc. than a MS261, for example!
> 
> Philbert


The top handle stays at home unless I'm climbing. Slightly lighter, I cant comment on that as I no longer have access to the ms180, but can tell you if your going to lump a ms 193t as a pro saw then the ms 180 is at the same level of "pro". The compactness is a moot.point in my mind, it's not that much more compact. And much less controllable. Idk seems hes asking for a lot, but wanting to keep just what he has.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my scrounges have been ample and frequent. even get some wood often enough. always rains oak where i live. never ends, and is constant. other day, heard a loud thundering crash as i was reading some posts on the AS! omg, what was that? QB looked out - a limb? yes... ours? no... across the street. omg, an oak tree had come down over at neighbor's... 100' or so from my curb's edge...  would have been a widow maker, busted out chunk of concrete in driveway...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

they had a guy with a saw... come in and he cut it up and curbed it. trunk, too. was fast, doubt more than 35 mins and he was gone... so i went over... ck'd it out. see if wood... would... make a good scrounge? soon i knew... is free  a  deal? lol  lots of wood there, better than a cord is my guess... and a lot just about in _ready to use_ condition... imo, an ultimate _carry-in_ scrounge...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

took about hr n 15 mins or so to haul it all in...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then cut it up yesterday afternoon. 8/9 piles. going to just let it lay... till freeze temps blow by... ez gather for the fireplace. fireplace weather is here now... then will clean up and stack. split the chunks...











no wood, no fire! (other nite)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my scrounges have been ample and frequent.


stopped by a rancher pal's place other day. had a bunch of pecans lying about below a med sized pecan tree. hmm, i thought... and cracked one. most been there for a bit of a spell. so l tasted it. nice! still sweet and tasty!  so gathered up a bag. cracked them all, cleaned and dried. now ready for some homemade pecan pie with scrounged pecans... 








intended use:


----------



## Jasent

svk said:


> Super 2 is the powerhouse of that chassis too. IIRC, XL-2 is 26cc, XL is 30cc, and Super 2 is 34cc


This one I ported as well. Was still running her quite fat as she was only hitting 9k in the top. Slowly cleaning her up as it breaks in. 12700 now and still 4 stroking heavy. 

We are at 15* f here today and 25 mph winds gusting to 40


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> I'd just like to know why is a top handle so sought after, and why the hate of the ms180? We ran them as truck saws at the township. They were always very reliable, had decent power and were very light. Arguably they took more abuse then the bigger pro models we had, and if im.not mistaken has the same engine construction as a ms 193.



Im not aware of any hate for the 180, I’m just trying to find one best suited for trail work. I’m not familiar with the 180. Without knowing the saw all I have to go on is if it’s a pro saw or not, until someone like you chimes in. I appreciate your input. Top handle doesn’t take as much room in a backpack, nothing sticking back. This helps answer your questions too “We ran them as truck saws at the township”. Weight and bulk isn’t much of an issue on a truck.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> When our Boy Scouts did trail work in NM the Park Service held them to a much higher standard than that guy was using



He seems to be thinning a plantation, to harvest lumber in a few decades.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> You can put a 16" bar on it



Is this limited by recommendations, or by compatibility? The XL specs say 16” max, but mine has an 18” on it. It was that way when I got it.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Im not aware of any hate for the 180, I’m just trying to find one best suited for trail work. I’m not familiar with the 180. Without knowing the saw all I have to go on is if it’s a pro saw or not, until someone like you chimes in. I appreciate your input. Top handle doesn’t take as much room in a backpack, nothing sticking back. This helps answer your questions too “We ran them as truck saws at the township”. Weight and bulk isn’t much of an issue on a truck.


 Yes, that can explain the top handle position. Which is understandable. The ms180 is more or less the rear handle version of the 193t. No the truck doesnt care how much it weighs but it is very light, and I found them to very robust for how hard they were used,and little maintenance they required. Using them all day was never tiring, amd they could take 16" well, although slowly. I cant say that for the ms192tc I have. It has its hands full with a 14" bar.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Saiso said:


> Heaven???



FYI you keep going upstream and you’re in Kings Canyon National Park.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> How much fuel do you carry? What’s it weigh?



Good point. We took in 2–1/2 liters, distributed in three different bottles. Batteries could be distributed too. My main aversion to battery is I’m unfamiliar with them. There is a guy in the 4WD club I’m in that has an assortment of battery stuff when we’re out, I call him go go gadget... I could get his impression.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> seems hes asking for a lot, but wanting to keep just what he has.



Im basically asking for a modern version of the XL, but am still undecided on going to a rear handle. Gear could be packed around it, and as others have pointed out, it would give more reach. I would also consider going a little heavier, if something is to be gained.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> My main aversion to battery is I’m unfamiliar with them.


I was quite skeptical at first. But impressed, and they have only gotten better. Try one if you can. Some Home Depot locations rent them. Still might not be the best choice for you, but you should check them out. Check out some the threads on them to see what other people say (some of these go back a ways, and may not reflect the most current information - no pun intended). That little Makita is just so cute!






Cordless Chainsaws and Outdoor Power Equipment


Sorry if this has been posted already. Try to figure out the German, and click on the videos on the right hand side. Looks pretty cool for trimming. Note the auxiliary belt pack for longer cutting (still could run out of bar oil while up in the tree). Die neue STIHL Akku-Motorsäge MSA...




www.arboristsite.com









Redback 18", 120V Lithium, Cordless (Battery) Chainsaw


I recently received a Redback 120 volt, battery powered chainsaw to evaluate. This saw was first mentioned here in another thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-120v-li-ion-cordless-chainsaw.300372/ And is shown in this video: Redback shares the same parent company as...




www.arboristsite.com









ECHO 58 Volt Cordless Chainsaw


There have already been several postings on this saw, starting around Post#164 in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-and-other-36v-cordless-chainsaw.177392/page-9#post-5271046 But I think that this will be a popular enough item to warrant it's own thread. Please...




www.arboristsite.com









Oregon CS300 40V Cordless Chainsaw


Oregon recently released its model CS300, 40 volt, battery powered chainsaw, as part of its PowerNow line of cordless tools. Key specifications (according to manufacturer): - Bar: 16 inches; - Chain: 3/8 pitch, low profile, PowerSharp, with built-in sharpener; - Chain Speed: 2796 feet/minute...




www.arboristsite.com








__





Opinion on battery saws


As the technology improves what's everyone's opinion on the cordless saws? Clearly they still are mostly meant for homeowners rather than anyone who does a substantial amount of cutting. However I've seen some stuff on a top handle Makita that looks quite nice for a limbing saw. However price is...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

@mountainguyed67 . Here my input on the 180. My dad has been using and abusing them for many years. He's going to be 90 in June. He has been cutting about 10 cord or so per year. He literally runs them into the ground. Other than needed maintenance (when i do it)they seem to just keep running. Till they just quit. I do understand what you are saying about packing one in. I did run @James Miller s little echo top handle when he got it and seemed like a good running saw. I forget the model #.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Yes, that can explain the top handle position. Which is understandable. The ms180 is more or less the rear handle version of the 193t. No the truck doesnt care how much it weighs but it is very light, and I found them to very robust for how hard they were used,and little maintenance they required. Using them all day was never tiring, amd they could take 16" well, although slowly. I cant say that for the ms192tc I have. It has its hands full with a 14" bar.



It‘s worth considering then, it’s about 1-1/2 lbs heavier. Not too bad. The XL did have its limits before anything got very big, most of that was seasoned live oak. Very slow cutting with a tiny saw. We would typically go in one day cutting tiny stuff and bypassing bigger stuff, then come back the next day and cut bigger stuff.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> @mountainguyed67 . Here my input on the 180. My dad has been using and abusing them for many years. He's going to be 90 in June. He has been cutting about 10 cord or so per year. He literally runs them into the ground. Other than needed maintenance (when i do it)they seem to just keep running. Till they just quit. I do understand what you are saying about packing one in. I did run @James Miller s little echo top handle when he got it and seemed like a good running saw. I forget the model #.



Good information. Thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> The 193 is 1.74 hp, the XL is 1.43 hp. The 193T weighs 7.28 lbs, XL weighs 7.8 lbs. So pretty close. I could one hand with the XL though, it never kicked back.



My first saw was an XL, nice saw but i doubt that it would cut with the modern saws. 2nd saw was an XL2, both were used saws. I did run a McCulough (?sp?)way back in the 50s for one summer and was on the outboard end of 4' Mall once.


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> I'd just like to know why is a top handle so sought after, and why the hate of the ms180? We ran them as truck saws at the township. They were always very reliable, had decent power and were very light. Arguably they took more abuse then the bigger pro models we had, and if im.not mistaken has the same engine construction as a ms 193.



For me the top handle is the only way to go when brushing out a tree. Although warned against it, I operate it one-handed and use the free hand to grab and toss aside the branch I'm cutting. I used to use an MS210. The top handle cut the brushing time almost in half. Yes, I am wall aware of the danger.


----------



## turnkey4099

Now 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> stopped by a rancher pal's place other day. had a bunch of pecans lying about below a med sized pecan tree. hmm, i thought... and cracked one. most been there for a bit of a spell. so l tasted it. nice! still sweet and tasty!  so gathered up a bag. cracked them all, cleaned and dried. now ready for some homemade pecan pie with scrounged pecans...
> View attachment 889069
> 
> View attachment 889070
> View attachment 889071
> View attachment 889072
> View attachment 889073
> 
> 
> intended use:
> View attachment 889074


I


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> stopped by a rancher pal's place other day. had a bunch of pecans lying about below a med sized pecan tree. hmm, i thought... and cracked one. most been there for a bit of a spell. so l tasted it. nice! still sweet and tasty!  so gathered up a bag. cracked them all, cleaned and dried. now ready for some homemade pecan pie with scrounged pecans...
> View attachment 889069
> 
> View attachment 889070
> View attachment 889071
> View attachment 889072
> View attachment 889073
> 
> 
> intended use:
> View attachment 889074



Geez...now I'm a gonna have to go and buy an expensive store bought one. I got addicted to them in my years in Texas in the AF. Don't see them on the shelves here much.


----------



## turnkey4099

Got the word on the back operation. March 4. I was hoping for sooner so I could get teh 6 week restriction done before cutting season was here.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this limited by recommendations, or by compatibility? The XL specs say 16” max, but mine has an 18” on it. It was that way when I got it.


The max bar they made was 18” for that bar mount. And the saw wood never pull that much buried in hardwood but sometimes a longer bar is nice when cutting brush.


----------



## svk

Look at a Husqvarna 130 or 135 mark 2. Solid saws of a design NOT based on the shitty 235/240 chassis.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> sometimes a longer bar is nice when cutting brush.



Exactly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I could one hand with the XL though, it never kicked back.



@chipper1 is this what you put a shocked face about?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Look at a Husqvarna 130 or 135 mark 2. Solid saws of a design NOT based on the shitty 235/240 chassis.



I just looked, the power head is over 10 lbs. I did notice that they also have smaller saws.


----------



## JustJeff

May as well go with the dolmar 7900. That's the consensus of pretty much every "what saw should I get" thread on arboristsite! 
If you're a top handle fan more power to ya. I don't like em and prefer a rear handle with the longest bar for a limbing saw. I like the reach and ability to cut things on the ground without hunching over like a dog humping a football. Lol. In my experience a small light saw seems to kick back worse than a big saw. Maybe I've just been lucky but that's why I prefer a rear handle. I've run a top handle and I own a super 2 but it just makes me nervous not having that leverage. Again, no offense to those who like their top handles. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Apparently you can run a ms180 one handed as well! Lol.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> It‘s worth considering then, it’s about 1-1/2 lbs heavier. Not too bad.



Oh hell: just invite us all over and we’ll bring ALL of those saws!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> In no way am I saying you are doing it wrong, but please help me understand why you want a top handle? To me a small, zippy rear handle would shine for this work.


I agree.
I prefer the ms193 rear handle, ms201 rear handle, or the ms200 rear handle for the small work. I have a 200t, but the only time I use them other than for climbing is for testing purposes and to get videos if I'm selling them, I'd much rather have a rear handle saw.
Looking forward to trying the new echo 2511 rear handle  .
When I'm clearing invasives anything bigger will wear me out in a couple hrs, maybe less .
Smallest saw to get the job done unless bucking is what I usually want.


farmer steve said:


> @mountainguyed67 . Here my input on the 180. My dad has been using and abusing them for many years. He's going to be 90 in June. He has been cutting about 10 cord or so per year. He literally runs them into the ground. Other than needed maintenance (when i do it)they seem to just keep running. Till they just quit. I do understand what you are saying about packing one in. I did run @James Miller s little echo top handle when he got it and seemed like a good running saw. I forget the model #.


James had a 355t, it's a good bit bigger, but still pretty light. Echo makes a rear handled version of that as well, although I don't remember the number and I don't know if they released them here in the states.


mountainguyed67 said:


> @chipper1 is this what you put a shocked face about?


Yep.
It was more a , as in oh my gosh, you're gonna die!.
Obviously if you've done it this long you will probably be just fine, but it isn't something I would advise for a new cutter.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Apparently you can run a ms180 one handed as well! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That chain sounded a bit loose, not.
Amazing the difference in cut times when one saw is tuned very fat and the other is just a little fat lol. I bet the one was 1-2k faster in the cut, translate that to around 15-25% more rpm in the cut and it certainly makes a difference. That being said I like to run my saws a bit fatter than some guys, no reason to mess with them with very passing breeze, it's just a waste of time if your not cutting timber to me.
The newest smaller stihl offering, the ms194 would be pretty nice in a rear handle version.
Here's my 192 rear handle. I modded the muffler, advanced the timing and then retuned(eliminated the limiter on the high side of the carb too).
"Sharp" chain that was on it when I got it, it was done by a local shop.
About 10sec average.

After I sharpened the chain.
About 4.5sec average.

Just a tad bit faster, around 4 sec but the wood was a good % bigger. Notice the chain wasn't grabbing as bad because of the power increase, the rpm come up much faster too which is nice when doing a bunch of little trees/branches.

MS200 rear handle, few more rpm .

MS201 rear handle. Good torque compared to the 200 and much better fuel economy. I sold this one and the other one I had which was a standard carb, good thing I found another one to replace it, I like working smaller wood with these. I would have normally used a 50cc saw for this tree, but it didn't take much longer with the little 201, I just wanted to do a video so..








Stihl MS201CM Rear Handle


201cem in half dead black locust with a 14" ps3 chain which is a full chisel with safety humps




www.youtube.com


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> Got the word on the back operation. March 4. I was hoping for sooner so I could get teh 6 week restriction done before cutting season was here.


That sucks . Hope all goes well


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> May as well go with the dolmar 7900. That's the consensus of pretty much every "what saw should I get" thread on arboristsite!


That's so funny, and true, it would also need to be ported lol.
What's real bad is that's before they even ask how big of wood or how much  .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I was quite skeptical at first. But impressed, and they have only gotten better. Try one if you can. Some Home Depot locations rent them. Still might not be the best choice for you, but you should check them out. Check out some the threads on them to see what other people say (some of these go back a ways, and may not reflect the most current information - no pun intended). That little Makita is just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordless Chainsaws and Outdoor Power Equipment
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already. Try to figure out the German, and click on the videos on the right hand side. Looks pretty cool for trimming. Note the auxiliary belt pack for longer cutting (still could run out of bar oil while up in the tree). Die neue STIHL Akku-Motorsäge MSA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redback 18", 120V Lithium, Cordless (Battery) Chainsaw
> 
> 
> I recently received a Redback 120 volt, battery powered chainsaw to evaluate. This saw was first mentioned here in another thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-120v-li-ion-cordless-chainsaw.300372/ And is shown in this video: Redback shares the same parent company as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECHO 58 Volt Cordless Chainsaw
> 
> 
> There have already been several postings on this saw, starting around Post#164 in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-and-other-36v-cordless-chainsaw.177392/page-9#post-5271046 But I think that this will be a popular enough item to warrant it's own thread. Please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon CS300 40V Cordless Chainsaw
> 
> 
> Oregon recently released its model CS300, 40 volt, battery powered chainsaw, as part of its PowerNow line of cordless tools. Key specifications (according to manufacturer): - Bar: 16 inches; - Chain: 3/8 pitch, low profile, PowerSharp, with built-in sharpener; - Chain Speed: 2796 feet/minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion on battery saws
> 
> 
> As the technology improves what's everyone's opinion on the cordless saws? Clearly they still are mostly meant for homeowners rather than anyone who does a substantial amount of cutting. However I've seen some stuff on a top handle Makita that looks quite nice for a limbing saw. However price is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've been so close to buying one so many times. It can't be long before one gets added to the shelves .
Been busy adding other tools to my closet though, anyone want to buy a saw lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> May as well go with the dolmar 7900.



In that case I’ll just take my MS461.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I agree.



How many of you saying this have carried a saw miles up a hiking trail, along with overnight gear?


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> How many of you saying this have carried a saw miles up a hiking trail, along with overnight gear?


Been years since I did any serious hiking / backpacking. I would want some kind of 'assist' now: wheeled, powered, animal, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Jasent

For trips like that I take the super 2 or my juiced up ms170. I’ve fell 28” trees with that lil 170. Stock the 170’s suck!!! But few mods and new walbro carb and they are a great lil saw


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> When I'm clearing invasives anything bigger will wear me out in a couple hrs, maybe less .
> Smallest saw to get the job done unless bucking is what I usually want.



Yes, this is key in my decision.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> It was more a , as in oh my gosh, you're gonna die!.
> Obviously if you've done it this long you will probably be just fine, but it isn't something I would advise for a new cutter.



Maybe fifteen years I’ve been cutting brushy trails with the XL, also with other stuff. It doesn’t have enough power to kick back. I wouldn’t want to do one hand with a rear handle, you wouldn’t have much control.

Im asking you guys this because I know almost nothing about small saws, the one I do know is a 44 year old design.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> How many of you saying this have carried a saw miles up a hiking trail, along with overnight gear?


Not me!
But I would figure out a way to pack my rear handles as I'd much rather use them than a top handle. The exceptions are when climbing, or if I have a bunch of smaller wood I want to cut down shorter.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe fifteen years I’ve been cutting brushy trails with the XL, also with other stuff. It doesn’t have enough power to kick back. I wouldn’t want to do one hand with a rear handle, you wouldn’t have much control.
> 
> Im asking you guys this because I know almost nothing about small saws, the one I do know is a 44 year old design.


Maybe you should just grab another top handle like the new ms194t since it's what you are used to. Another option would be the little baby saw the echo cs2511t, if I had to pack in a saw to cut for a campfire or needed the smallest possible saw, this is the one I would choose. But as I was saying above, if I was going in specifically to cut I would want to have a rear handle.


----------



## Philbert

There have been several threads, over the years, about guys doing trail work. Unfortunately, many of the photos were lost after a hack, several years back. Some are dated. You might be able to reach out to some of the thread participants that are still active with personal messages. Here are some of the threads:





Let ALICE carry it!!


Ok - so it's winter and I'm bored. I've been thinking of a way to get all my saw gear back in the bush for making trails on my property. It's a PITA to hand carry all the stuff. Finally came up with an idea. . . . let ALICE carry it all! For you guys that were in the ARMY like I was, you know...




www.arboristsite.com








__





Little saw for trail clearing


I need a little saw for trail clearing. I probably will only use is 8-10 times per year. Probably cut up to 8" wilfall, anything over that and I will get someone who is better skilled than I am. I am basically replacing a pruning saw. A local dealer has a used old Homelite XL2 for $100...




www.arboristsite.com








__





Best carry in saw for trail building?


Gentelman and mesdames; I have 3 saws but am looking at another for trail clearing. I'll be cutting small logs (6-8" diameter) and branches. My lightest saw is a 357 xp but I'd like to get something a little smaller for the purpose that can fit in a carrybox and be packed in foot or...




www.arboristsite.com








__





Chainsaw for trail maintenance


Ok, so here goes. Not strictly a "homeowner" question, but I use a chainsaw for maintaining our local mountain bike trails. I'm currently using a Poulan 42CC saw with an 18" bar. It is mostly satisfactory, but definitely slow. I've used better saws, but it has been many years and I probably...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe fifteen years I’ve been cutting brushy trails with the XL, also with other stuff. It doesn’t have enough power to kick back. I wouldn’t want to do one hand with a rear handle, you wouldn’t have much control.
> 
> Im asking you guys this because I know almost nothing about small saws, the one I do know is a 44 year old design.


I haven’t owned other top handle saws but I really like the echo 2511, would be my pick from what I know. And I would prefer a top handle also. I’ve carried it in a pack on my motorcycle clearing trails and it worked great. Things I don’t like-the 3/8 lp chain that comes on it. Converting to .043 gauge bar and chain or 1/4 pitch is supposed to be much better. The 3/8 chatters, kinda jumps up and down in bigger stuff. Sounds like the extra power from getting them ported eliminates the problem also.


----------



## JustJeff

Chainsaw powered mountain bike? Hmmmm..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> I haven’t owned other top handle saws but I really like the echo 2511, would be my pick from what I know. And I would prefer a top handle also. I’ve carried it in a pack on my motorcycle clearing trails and it worked great. Things I don’t like-the 3/8 lp chain that comes on it. Converting to .043 gauge bar and chain or 1/4 pitch is supposed to be much better. The 3/8 chatters, kinda jumps up and down in bigger stuff. Sounds like the extra power from getting them ported eliminates the problem also.View attachment 889164



That’s a big job for that little saw, how’d it do? I thought it was odd that such a small saw has 3/8” chain, the XL has 1/4”. I forgot about your clearing trail on a motorcycle, compact is also a must on motorcycles. What are your reasons for preferring a top handle? Same as mine? 

I ran across this pic yesterday.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I haven’t owned other top handle saws but I really like the echo 2511, would be my pick from what I know. And I would prefer a top handle also. I’ve carried it in a pack on my motorcycle clearing trails and it worked great. Things I don’t like-the 3/8 lp chain that comes on it. Converting to .043 gauge bar and chain or 1/4 pitch is supposed to be much better. The 3/8 chatters, kinda jumps up and down in bigger stuff. Sounds like the extra power from getting them ported eliminates the problem also.View attachment 889164


Great pic.
Looks like a great way to get a workout, not the cutting part, but the riding .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s a big job for that little saw, how’d it do? I thought it was odd that such a small saw has 3/8” chain, the XL has 1/4”. I forgot about your clearing trail on a motorcycle, compact is also a must on motorcycles. What are your reasons for preferring a top handle? Same as mine?
> 
> I ran across this pic yesterday.
> View attachment 889165


I'm not much of a safety nazi, but wouldn't you want to at least put a bar cover on that thing  
Now if you get it covered and then put a pad on it it could be used as a backrest lol.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s a big job for that little saw, how’d it do? I thought it was odd that such a small saw has 3/8” chain, the XL has 1/4”. I forgot about your clearing trail on a motorcycle, compact is also a must on motorcycles. What are your reasons for preferring a top handle? Same as mine?
> 
> I ran across this pic yesterday.
> View attachment 889165


It did ok, used about 1/3 of a tank of gas if I remember right so would definitely need extra gas (and oil) if you had very much to cut that size. It really has good power for its size/weight. Muffler mod helps and getting carb adjusted right, which I had a hard time with.
Yes for me I like top handle for compactness/ pack ability and being able to use my other hand. It’s my climbing/ tree work saw also.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I'm not much of a safety nazi, but wouldn't you want to at least put a bar cover on that thing
> Now if you get it covered and then put a pad on it it could be used as a backrest lol.



Another example of a manufacture not getting their advertisement right...

I also ran across this, I’ve seen Forest Service with them.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Another example of a manufacture not getting their advertisement right...
> 
> I also ran across this, I’ve seen Forest Service with them.
> View attachment 889166
> 
> View attachment 889167
> View attachment 889168


And all the guys said why would we buy that when we got old firehose at the shop lol.
@Drptrch any suggestions for a small trail cleanup saw to hike in with.


----------



## mountainguyed67

A negative I see with the Echo is it isn’t customizable, you can get Stihl set up with whatever bar and chain you want. Echo seems to be take it or leave it.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Great pic.
> Looks like a great way to get a workout, not the cutting part, but the riding .


Thanks 
Yeah first time I went up that trail I was exhausted and sweating when I got to the top, think it’s only like 3 miles, lol. That was one of the better sections though


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t ride, but I’ve driven this several times.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> A negative I see with the Echo is it isn’t customizable, you can get Stihl set up with whatever bar and chain you want. Echo seems to be take it or


Yeah when you purchase the saw. Saw again has a good selection of bar and chain packages in various lengths and gauges and packages for converting them to 1/4 pitch too though.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t ride, but I’ve driven this several times.



Looks like a fun trail, what’d you drive?


----------



## Jasent

Logger nate said:


> Thanks
> Yeah first time I went up that trail I was exhausted and sweating when I got to the top, think it’s only like 3 miles, lol. That was one of the better sections thoughView attachment 889170


Looks like Sherman pass in Washington
I’ve packed that trail a 1000 times bear hunting up there.


----------



## panolo

I thought about a top handle but the 36xx Makita I bought from @svk with the @MillerModSaws muffler mod works great for limbing and cutting the small stuff. Can run it all day and the arms don't notice.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Chainsaw powered mountain bike? Hmmmm..




Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Looks like a fun trail, what’d you drive?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Saw again has a good selection



I suppose you mean this. I hadn’t heard of it, I went looking.





__





Chainsaw Parts & Accessories | Repair Kits & Equipment | Stihl | Jonsered | Poulan | Husqvarna


Chainsaw parts, kits, and accessories from Saw Again, provides the best source online for all things chainsaw!




www.sawagain.com


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I suppose you mean this. I hadn’t heard of it, I went looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsaw Parts & Accessories | Repair Kits & Equipment | Stihl | Jonsered | Poulan | Husqvarna
> 
> 
> Chainsaw parts, kits, and accessories from Saw Again, provides the best source online for all things chainsaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sawagain.com


Yep


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> A negative I see with the Echo is it isn’t customizable, you can get Stihl set up with whatever bar and chain you want. Echo seems to be take it or leave it.


Do what.
This was a yr ago.

You're right out there in mr piltz country too, sure he would set you up with something lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Do what.



I mean in the initial purchase.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I mean in the initial purchase.


Call a dealer and see what they can do for you.
I spoke with one out of state last week in regards to the cs2511wes(rear handle), I almost ordered one from the UK last yr.


mountainguyed67 said:


>



August has some great videos.
I think his 2511 is ported now.


----------



## Drptrch

chipper1 said:


> And all the guys said why would we buy that when we got old firehose at the shop lol.
> @Drptrch any suggestions for a small trail cleanup saw to hike in with.



A 460 w/ 25” bar ))


A top handle for compactness or a little 241 or a 1-man whip saw

The small echos are nice too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> I thought about a top handle but the 36xx Makita I bought from @svk with the @MillerModSaws muffler mod works great for limbing and cutting the small stuff. Can run it all day and the arms don't notice.


Yep that’s an awesome little saw.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> A negative I see with the Echo is it isn’t customizable, you can get Stihl set up with whatever bar and chain you want. Echo seems to be take it or leave it.


Yes from the store but 3/8 LP bar and chain combos are a dime a dozen if you watch for sales. Or if you want I’d happily send you whatever combo you want. I probably have ten plus bars in 14, 16, and 18 inch mount that will fit those little Echo saw.

I personally eschew the Echo branded bar right away...they are set one for 1 DL longer than standard so they can get people to buy replacements from them (at full price). Screw that, get the standard bar and you can find deals on chain all the time.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Yes from the store but 3/8 LP bar and chain combos are a dime a dozen if you watch for sales. Or if you want I’d happily send you whatever combo you want. I probably have ten plus bars in 14, 16, and 18 inch mount that will fit those little Echo saw.
> 
> I personally eschew the Echo branded bar right away...they are set one for 1 DL longer than standard so they can get people to buy replacements from them (at full price). Screw that, get the standard bar and you can find deals on chain all the time.


Need any baby chains? Guessing 14" but not sure. All new from what I can tell.


----------



## SS396driver

Picked up the replacement rear today it's in real nice shape. Opened it up and everything is as it should be .looks like it just had a brake job


----------



## svk

50 dl work for small Stihl as well as the old EMAB/Trail Industries saws. Also in a pinch on the little Macs that use 49 DL


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Need any baby chains? Guessing 14" but not sure. All new from what I can tell.
> View attachment 889214
> View attachment 889215


I'd have to count drive links to be sure, but I think I have around 50 or so 14" .050 pico (?) Chains for the little stihls. May be a few 16" too. I'll never use them all, I rarely get my 192tc out, unless I need it in a tree.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> @mountainguyed67 . Here my input on the 180. My dad has been using and abusing them for many years. _He's going to be 90 in June._ He has been cutting about 10 cord or so per year. He literally runs them into the ground. Other than needed maintenance (when i do it)*they seem to just keep running. Till they just quit.* I do understand what you are saying about packing one in. I did run @James Miller s little echo top handle when he got it and seemed like a good running saw. I forget the model #.


that is my plan, too FS... keep running til i just quit! lol  10 cords a year @ 90!   i can only dream....

big ehcos... little echos... right up there with all the good saws! well, imo.... some stats:

*Is Echo a good chainsaw?*
_"They just build *good*, honest equipment," one of our testers said. That's the *Echo* in a nutshell. It also has *the best* action on its chain-brake lever—crisp, with no slop. Finally, and perhaps most important, its engine operates with a broad torque curve, and that power comes shining through in the tough cuts

little echo top handle - _i sure do like my lil E CS-271T.  ...  it, in fact! takes on easily much of what my 026 used to be called to task on... imo, runs like a lil ported hornet with a tweak of timing added in just for grins...  they have one even smaller... CS 2511T

my lil echo - like a cold , never fails! 



_
_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Geez...now I'm a gonna have to go and buy an expensive store bought one. I got addicted to them in my years in Texas in the AF. Don't see them on the shelves here much.


hi tk - quicker than picking the nuts out of shells, of course you could just consider buying some pecans. they run about $8/# or so online... hmm, maybe we could swap *Washington Delicious* for some *Texas Pecan Pie*... ? 

how's the weather? hope u r staying warm... did some research other day on cherry orchards that used to be over in Wawawai before the Granite Dam flooded the area... on another thread. here's to WA


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Apparently you can run a ms180 one handed as well! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



i run my 271T one-handed all the time when cutting the light stuff. kindling level to 1st level wood for fires. always 2 hands after that... OE chain and holds edges nicely on the chisels... if needs a kiss, i hand file them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That chain sounded a bit loose, not.
> Amazing the difference in cut times when one saw is tuned very fat and the other is just a little fat lol. I bet the one was 1-2k faster in the cut, translate that to around 15-25% more rpm in the cut and it certainly makes a difference. That being said I like to run my saws a bit fatter than some guys, no reason to mess with them with very passing breeze, it's just a waste of time if your not cutting timber to me.
> The newest smaller stihl offering, the ms194 would be pretty nice in a rear handle version.
> Here's my 192 rear handle. I modded the muffler, advanced the timing and then retuned(eliminated the limiter on the high side of the carb too).
> "Sharp" chain that was on it when I got it, it was done by a local shop.
> About 10sec average.
> 
> After I sharpened the chain.
> About 4.5sec average.
> 
> Just a tad bit faster, around 4 sec but the wood was a good % bigger. Notice the chain wasn't grabbing as bad because of the power increase, the rpm come up much faster too which is nice when doing a bunch of little trees/branches.
> 
> MS200 rear handle, few more rpm .
> 
> MS201 rear handle. Good torque compared to the 200 and much better fuel economy. I sold this one and the other one I had which was a standard carb, good thing I found another one to replace it, I like working smaller wood with these. I would have normally used a 50cc saw for this tree, but it didn't take much longer with the little 201, I just wanted to do a video so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl MS201CM Rear Handle
> 
> 
> 201cem in half dead black locust with a 14" ps3 chain which is a full chisel with safety humps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



i like that _workbench_ for holding wood to cut...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> *I haven’t owned other top handle saws but I really like the echo 2511, would be my pick from what I know*. And I would prefer a top handle also. I’ve carried it in a pack on my motorcycle clearing trails and it worked great. Things I don’t like-the 3/8 lp chain that comes on it. Converting to .043 gauge bar and chain or 1/4 pitch is supposed to be much better. The 3/8 chatters, kinda jumps up and down in bigger stuff. Sounds like the extra power from getting them ported eliminates the problem also.




i don't know where that trail pix was taken, Ln, but i have hiked _that trail_...  or its kissn' cousin up in the High Cascades! thanks for the pix. made me smile....  great shot! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> *That’s a big job for that little saw, how’d it do?* I thought it was odd that such a small saw has 3/8” chain, the XL has 1/4”. I forgot about your clearing trail on a motorcycle, compact is also a must on motorcycles. What are your reasons for preferring a top handle? Same as mine? I ran across this pic yesterday.


hi mg, might look like it, but from my experience the saw is more than up to the task!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm not much of a safety nazi, but wouldn't you want to at least put a bar cover on that thing
> Now if you get it covered and then put a pad on it it could be used as a backrest lol.


LOL - hi chipper! - i thot the same thing, but...
kinda like ur idea of a backrest better. could be ideal just lean back a bit to rest some from a long arduous hike that is not yet over.... as one keeps hiking ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> It did ok, used about 1/3 of a tank of gas if I remember right so would definitely need extra gas (and oil) if you had very much to cut that size. It really has good power for its size/weight. Muffler mod helps and getting carb adjusted right, which I had a hard time with.
> _Yes for me I like top handle for compactness/ pack ability and being able to use my other hand. It’s my climbing/ tree work saw also._


i got my lil Echo just so i could have smallest saw made... at the time! it took to me almost instantly... err, or should i say... i took to it even faster!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> A negative I see with the Echo is it isn’t customizable, you can get Stihl set up with whatever bar and chain you want. *Echo seems to be take it or leave it.*


from my experience, i cannot find any negatives about the lil Echos... i got a deal on my 271... about $275! NIB  i see no reason to mod it up, as for me... designed for intended use... and has BIG b....s when called on to strut its stuff! 

my echo struts its _cockie lil self_ all the time. i am never not impressed!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks
> Yeah first time I went up that trail I was exhausted and sweating when I got to the top, think it’s only like 3 miles, lol. That was one of the better sections thoughView attachment 889170


trial trails.... yikes!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jasent said:


> *Looks like Sherman pass in Washington*
> I’ve packed that trail a 1000 times bear hunting up there.


could be... sure looked like Washington to me, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> I thought about a top handle but the 36xx Makita I bought from @svk with the @MillerModSaws muffler mod works great for limbing and cutting the small stuff. *Can run it all day and the arms don't notice.*


awesome p - wish i could say that! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I mean in the initial purchase.


good vid chipper!


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> He seems to be thinning a plantation, to harvest lumber in a few decades.


Yeah, nature doesn’t make flush cuts either. Might be private proprerty where they don’t care. It’s funny how strict the Park Service can be. One of the boys asked where he could pee. I said go pee on a tree, because it rhymed. I know you’re not supposed to pee “on” a tree, because the salt in your urine will attract animals and they will lick and chew on the bark. Before I could continue a lady Ranger I didn’t see, jumped on me and the kid. Said we had to pee on a flat rock like the girls did, not squat, to disperse the salts. Kind of took the fun out of being a guy in the big back yard. At home I’d just as soon pee in the back yard as in the house. At home if my pee hits the flat tile and dispearses, I get in big trouble!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Picked up the replacement rear today it's in real nice shape. Opened it up and everything is as it should be .looks like it just had a brake job View attachment 889217


Looks good. 
Where'd you get it. I need to find a new rear, mine just don't get moving like it used to  .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like that _workbench_ for holding wood to cut...


It also works well as a hydraulic press when needed .


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> That chain sounded a bit loose, not.
> Amazing the difference in cut times when one saw is tuned very fat and the other is just a little fat lol. I bet the one was 1-2k faster in the cut, translate that to around 15-25% more rpm in the cut and it certainly makes a difference. That being said I like to run my saws a bit fatter than some guys, no reason to mess with them with very passing breeze, it's just a waste of time if your not cutting timber to me.
> The newest smaller stihl offering, the ms194 would be pretty nice in a rear handle version.
> Here's my 192 rear handle. I modded the muffler, advanced the timing and then retuned(eliminated the limiter on the high side of the carb too).
> "Sharp" chain that was on it when I got it, it was done by a local shop.
> About 10sec average.
> 
> After I sharpened the chain.
> About 4.5sec average.
> 
> Just a tad bit faster, around 4 sec but the wood was a good % bigger. Notice the chain wasn't grabbing as bad because of the power increase, the rpm come up much faster too which is nice when doing a bunch of little trees/branches.
> 
> MS200 rear handle, few more rpm .
> 
> MS201 rear handle. Good torque compared to the 200 and much better fuel economy. I sold this one and the other one I had which was a standard carb, good thing I found another one to replace it, I like working smaller wood with these. I would have normally used a 50cc saw for this tree, but it didn't take much longer with the little 201, I just wanted to do a video so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl MS201CM Rear Handle
> 
> 
> 201cem in half dead black locust with a 14" ps3 chain which is a full chisel with safety humps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



Only problem I see with holding rounds in the splitter for sawing is that for wood that size, I usually just go ahead and pinch the round off the main stem. Don't need a saw for those small rounds.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounged off the net... hope not too political!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Yeah, nature doesn’t make flush cuts either. Might be private proprerty where they don’t care. It’s funny how strict the Park Service can be. One of the boys asked where he could pee. _*At home if my pee hits the flat tile and displeases, I get in big trouble!*_


displeases... or displaces! both? i bet.... 

kids were up skiing in Utah other day... we talked with them on the fone one morning as they were skiing... and i reminded them:

don't! eat -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

another good tip.... 



sage advice! ~


----------



## mountainguyed67

I searched and found an Echo dealer a couple miles away, I never heard of the place. I looked because I wanted to go see the saw.

Here’s a video of someone stealing from their store. I’m surprised they didn’t have the saws cabled to the display, maybe they do now. After the video if they watch closely, I’ll understand why.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i run my 271T one-handed all the time when cutting the light stuff. kindling level to 1st level wood for fires. always 2 hands after that... OE chain and holds edges nicely on the chisels... if needs a kiss, i hand file them...



Im liking what I see with the Echo 271. Still lighter than the XL, and less money than the 2511. Funny though, Echo doesn’t include power output in their specs.


----------



## MFV

turnkey4099 said:


> The 193T is an excellent brushing saw but dangerous if not 'two-handed'. It also hard to start unless you have the dealer put on the 'easy start' then it is a ***** cat. Why they engineered a saw that the pull to start is unbelievably hard for such a small saw is beyond me. I have both the 193T and a Husky top handle. The Husky seems a bit lighter but I don't like it as it has such a small fuel tank.





mountainguyed67 said:


> Im liking what I see with the 271. Still lighter than the XL, and less money than the 2511. Funny though, Echo doesn’t include power output in their specs.


We have had a farm boss 271 for a few years now it has cut a lot of wood. And I just got a 194t and you have to be very aware of your other arm I think it’s more dangerous then the 880


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> I searched and found an Echo dealer a couple miles away, I never heard of the place. I looked because I wanted to go see the saw.
> 
> Here’s a video of someone stealing from their store. I’m surprised they didn’t have the saws cabled to the display, maybe they do now. After the video if they watch closely, I’ll understand why.



Some people.....


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Looks good.
> Where'd you get it. I need to find a new rear, mine just don't get moving like it used to  .





Truck place in PA the rear came out of a Florida truck that got involved in a pile up on 81 just before Christmas. They took it out as I was there truck had 78k or so miles shame looked like it was a nice truck but good for me


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> The 193T is an excellent brushing saw but dangerous if not 'two-handed'. It also hard to start unless you have the dealer put on the 'easy start' then it is a ***** cat. Why they engineered a saw that the pull to start is unbelievably hard for such a small saw is beyond me. I have both the 193T and a Husky top handle. The Husky seems a bit lighter but I don't like it as it has such a small fuel tank.


I was talking to some one recently why Homelite had a 100CC Super 1050 with no decomp, and a little 30 something CC Super EZ with a decomp, didn't make sense to me to have the decomp on such a little saw. They said, often to get the smaller parts, like the recoil/starter, into the smaller case, to make them lighter, the starter doesn't have the mechanical advantage that the bigger saws have. The decomp isn't necessarily to make it easy for the user, but to protect the weaker components. But, it does help start them too. That made sense to me.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Only problem I see with holding rounds in the splitter for sawing is that for wood that size, I usually just go ahead and pinch the round off the main stem. Don't need a saw for those small rounds.


I don't get it. Are you saying you would just "pinch them off" with the splitter, or you wouldn't waste your time on rounds that small. 
Either way I make a lot of cuts on wood that size. I don't want to waste great wood, and I don't want to damage my splitters, that black locusts is very hard and it burns great.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Truck place in PA the rear came out of a Florida truck that got involved in a pile up on 81 just before Christmas. They took it out as I was there truck had 78k or so miles shame looked like it was a nice truck but good for me


I hate to see nice ones get crunched, but it is nice when you get the nice clean parts or even the whole car and can get it right back on the road when it's just cosmetic damage.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi tk - quicker than picking the nuts out of shells, of course you could just consider buying some pecans. they run about $8/# or so online... hmm, maybe we could swap *Washington Delicious* for some *Texas Pecan Pie*... ?
> 
> how's the weather? hope u r staying warm... did some research other day on cherry orchards that used to be over in Wawawai before the Granite Dam flooded the area... on another thread. here's to WA



I couild make that swap only to a person unfamiliar with teh Delicious. The only thing going for it are the looks and keepability. I'm surprised it is still grown. 

Weather is cold, lows in the mid teens - very unusual for this late in the year. We are getting just the edge of that huge arctic blast.

Yeah that Wawawai orchard and the one a Penewawa were both going businesses back befoe the dam. The one at Penewawa is still there and runs a u-pick every year on just about every fruit that can be grown down there. My 'small locust' scrounge is on the Penewawa road almost all the way down there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I searched and found an Echo dealer a couple miles away, I never heard of the place. I looked because I wanted to go see the saw.



I went and looked, I think the 2511 is too small. I like the Echo 271T, they’ll only sell it with a 12” bar. They quoted $518 (for 2 saws) with a manufacturer 20% discount for nonprofits (and tax). So now I need to get a quote for longer bar and chain in 1/4”. The manager at this place said if I’m use to older saws I’m going to be unhappy with the power output from the same cc saw, because of emissions. Hmmm.

I went to another place and looked at Stihl, Stihl offers nothing between 23cc and 31cc, I want to be somewhere in the middle. They didn’t know if they do a discount, that guy is off today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Some people.....



A guy at the shop told me they never caught the guy.

The other shop I went to had a window boarded up, all the top handles right by the window were stolen. They already ordered more to replace them


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I hate to see nice ones get crunched, but it is nice when you get the nice clean parts or even the whole car and can get it right back on the road when it's just cosmetic damage.


Me too . No rust on it clean for a 07 only thing still salvageable was the drivetrain and interior. Got a couple of items from the inside like the door window switches. It wasnt a Laramie like mine so it was cloth not leather.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> now I need to get a quote for longer bar and chain in 1/4”.



I sent an email to Saw Again.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I went and looked, I think the 2511 is too small. I like the Echo 271T, they’ll only sell it with a 12” bar. They quoted $518 with a manufacturer 20% discount for nonprofits (and tax). So now I need to get a quote for longer bar and chain in 1/4”. The manager at this place said if I’m use to older saws I’m going to be unhappy with the power output from the same cc saw, because of emissions. Hmmm.
> 
> I went to another place and looked at Stihl, Stihl offers nothing between 23cc and 31cc, I want to be somewhere in the middle. They didn’t know if they do a discount, that guy is off today.


I would try to watch some videos of them all cutting to try and get a feel for how they cut. 
I think many of the older saws had power down low, and the newer ones are more peaky with a narrow power band, that can make them seem like they don't have as much power. It's important to run them if you can, then you will have a much better idea of what will meet your needs best.
The 271t shouldn't be any more than like 300, the cs455t will be up in the area you were quoted.
Keep researching so you get the best saw to meet your needs and the best price/service.


----------



## chipper1

Quick search, not advocating purchasing here, but for reference purposes.


----------



## chipper1

If these prices are accurate then I would want to either get the 2511 because it's smaller/more compact, or I would want the 455 because it is so close in weight/size to the 271 and it comes with a longer bar and it has much more power.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> The 271t shouldn't be any more than like 300



Oops! I forgot to mention that’s for 2 saws, our nonprofit said to buy 2. I went back and edited the post to include the quantity quoted.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Oops! I forgot to mention that’s for 2 saws, our nonprofit said to buy 2. I went back and edited the post to include the quantity quoted.


That changes things a bit lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> or I would want the 455 because it is so close in weight/size to the 271 and it comes with a longer bar and it has much more power.



Typo? Thats not an Echo model. Did you mean Husqvarna?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Typo? Thats not an Echo model. Did you mean Husqvarna?


cs455t, sounds good lol, yes it should have been cs355 not a typo, I failed .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> should have been cs355



That’s 8 lbs powerhead, with bar and chain it would exceed what I’m used to carrying.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s 8 lbs powerhead, with bar and chain it would exceed what I’m used to carrying.


Yeah, but it will have a lot more power too and it will come with a longer bar.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I can’t find bar and chain weights...


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but it will have a lot more power too and it will come with a longer bar.



I’ll pick you up at the airport and you can carry it. Lol.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ll pick you up at the airport and you can carry it. Lol.


Pretty sure it's the 271 is the same weight as the 355.
Saw this.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I might go for it if I knew the total weight.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure it's the 271 is the same weight as the 355.



355 is 1.4 lbs heavier, and probably bulkier.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Saw this.
> View attachment 889335



I like first hand accounts like that, it would mean more to me if it came from a trail worker.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I sent an email to Saw Again.



Their response.

”Sorry we do not have that kit”.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I don't get it. Are you saying you would just "pinch them off" with the splitter, or you wouldn't waste your time on rounds that small.
> Either way I make a lot of cuts on wood that size. I don't want to waste great wood, and I don't want to damage my splitters, that black locusts is very hard and it burns great.


Currently I am not burning any wood. In the past, I have often burn wood of that size, often not even splitting. I also have often used my splitter as a shear for the few limbs and other small stuff. Mostly just to keep from having to crank a saw. My splitter would already be running and splitting, it was just a matter of inserting the small rounds sideways to the wedge, shear it and toss it in the pile. My wedge is a knife wedge and very sharp, locust or not, it would shear that small wood pretty easy.


----------



## Saiso

Beautiful out today!! My best friend asked for new areas to scrounge so I loaded up the skidoo and visited my wood lot! Cut a few blow downs with the 036 but the mission was to scout more firewood for us. I didn’t take any pictures of actual cutting but what the heck, I’ll add a couple anyway.

EDIT: I suppose I should add, the only important thing on the map for him would be the 3 colors and the writing in pen. For you folks, welcome to my wood lot and where we lived for 4+ years until recently.. I should've maybe included a better colored map, I didn't know I was going to post it here


----------



## mountainguyed67

I see references to Saw King, but can’t find it in a search. Anyone know where to look? Supposed to be able to help with bar conversions.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see references to Saw King, but can’t find it in a search. Anyone know where to look? Supposed to be able to help with bar conversions.


Rich is the guy you would need to talk to, that's who did August Hinkleys saws(the guy who's video you posted last night.
Rich is in Oregon, I watch his videos on YouTube.
https://www.myrtlecreeksawshop.com
All many guys do is mod the stihl bars to fit.

Here's a link to some pictures of my 2511 and a craftsman 2.0, probably similar to your saw.








5 new items by Brett Black







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## svk

I’m seriously thinking about buying this saw and selling a bunch of other small ones.









439 Chainsaw


Extremely lightweight, compact and handy chainsaw for farmers and demanding consumers needing a versatile tool for lighter cutting tasks. Featuring X-Torq®




www.husqvarna.com


----------



## svk

I saw this and had to laugh and think back to Zogger when he joked of having “attack fowl and velociquackers” in his yard.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Rich is the guy you would need to talk to, that's who did August Hinkleys saws(the guy who's video you posted last night.



I messaged August on YouTube, he referred me to The Chainsaw Guy, I found him on eBay. If it’s the right one.


----------



## MFV

I know you guys north of me are ready, it may get just as cold here than it did it did in the early 80’s


----------



## MFV

It’s not very often here it gets in the teens I guess we’ll see what happens


----------



## MFV

It’s funny I don’t remember what we did inside I just remember playing in the ice I can’t remember if we had this stove then or bought it because of that


----------



## svk

-33 right now (true temp). This **** is getting old. And continuous subzero isn’t going to let up until maybe Wednesday now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I messaged August on YouTube, he referred me to The Chainsaw Guy, I found him on eBay. If it’s the right one.



This is the response. “Hi you have the wrong guy. I don't know much of anything to do with echoes. Thanks”


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> -33 right now (true temp). This **** is getting old. And continuous subzero isn’t going to let up until maybe Wednesday now.


Guess I shouldn't complain about it being in the teens and single digits (positive) here for another week. I honestly don't know how you Northerners can stand living there. Of course playing in the Summer is much nicer.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like first hand accounts like that, it would mean more to me if it came from a trail worker.


If I knew who was making the account. I’ve let people sway my judgement because there were several of them stroking the item. Turned out they were just Harold Homeowners that knew nothing about equipment. I let people talk me out of buying an 880, said the 660 was plenty saw. I did save a lot of money, and I love my 660, but I should have gotten the 880. That being said, I love every Echo saw I’ve ever owned going back into the 70’s. I expect all of their new offerings are one of the best bangs for the bucks. A review from a trail worker would be worth ten Harolds.


----------



## panolo

Only got to -22 here last night. Warmed up in the last hour and we are sitting at -10. Tonight and tomorrow are supposed to be the bear with -25 to -30. Like Steve I am pretty done with it.


----------



## LondonNeil

I got behind again! I'll just say my little ms180 is a decent little saw and will pull its picco chain in hardwood with a 14" bar, just don't lean on it, it does ok. It is cheap and it seems robust, I've done 6-7 years of firewood at ~3 cords a year mostly with it. I pick the 365 up for stuff over about 12" though these days. My brother has had his 3 times as long. 
I understand the 135 and th small echos are decent too.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> If I knew who was making the account. I’ve let people sway my judgement because there were several of them stroking the item. Turned out they were just Harold Homeowners that knew nothing about equipment. I let people talk me out of buying an 880, said the 660 was plenty saw. I did save a lot of money, and I love my 660, but I should have gotten the 880. That being said, I love every Echo saw I’ve ever owned going back into the 70’s. I expect all of their new offerings are one of the best bangs for the bucks. A review from a trail worker would be worth ten Harolds.


Joe,

You need to learn to do some port work. A 660 is far lighter than a 880, and (IMO) both of often lethargic if not properly ported.

My all Asian 660 did 8.6 Hp on the dyno and is a beast. Will easily noodle large Oak rounds, and you can even lean on it some while doing it.

Some of the 066 and 660 improve quite a bit with just a muff mod and timing advance, but cylinder port timing is all over the place.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I could make that swap only to a person unfamiliar with the Delicious. The only thing going for it are the looks and keepability. I'm surprised it is still grown.
> 
> Weather is cold, lows in the mid teens - very unusual for this late in the year. We are getting just the edge of that huge arctic blast.
> 
> Yeah that Wawawai orchard and the one a Penewawa were both going businesses back befoe the dam. The one at Penewawa is still there and runs a u-pick every year on just about every fruit that can be grown down there. My 'small locust' scrounge is on the Penewawa road almost all the way down there.


hi tk - why do u say that? i have had many W D apples over the years, always liked them a lot. used to pick them right off the trees on one stop when i had a paper route as a kid... always enjoyed the smell of their orchard... both when it was flowering and also when apples ripe to pick...

interesting to hear your comments on the orchards down by the dam. i knew they had removed them to other spots, but dint know there was still one close by. will have to ck out that road and area. stay warm. cold getting colder here...


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> All many guys do is mod the stihl bars to fit.



Do you know what needs to be done?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Rich is the guy you would need to talk to



Thanks, I messaged him.


----------



## farmer steve

A little Saturday afternoon delight. Some HVBW. About 2 armloads of hickory on the bottom .


----------



## svk

-38 this morning. The good news is things should be on the warmup from here. The cold snap is going to extend a few more days than originally expected but we are looking at highs in the (positive) thirties next week.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> -38 this morning.



T shirt weather in those parts?


----------



## hamish

-21 Murican, saws are screaming, gotta leave my beer on the engine so it dont freeze! Beautiful big sky day.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MFV said:


> We have had a farm boss 271 for a few years now



I was referring to the Echo 271.


----------



## Jasent

I’m at 15* f. 15-25 mph wind so I’m just cutting what’s on the ground today


----------



## MechanicMatt

hamish said:


> -21 Murican, saws are screaming, gotta leave my beer on the engine so it dont freeze! Beautiful big sky day.


Hate when the beer freezes!

Did some wood work for my brother in law. Gotta keep my sister and niece warmView attachment 889510
View attachment 889511


----------



## MechanicMatt

Something with me an getting photos to load lately


----------



## psuiewalsh

We helped load up the Bil. Mostly eab kill ash. Had to cable alot of it to keep it off the fence. Very swampy but partially frozen ground.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> T shirt weather in those parts?


I'm in Western MD. We had a hi of about 28 today. Was 23 when I got home. People kept looking at me because I was wearing a sweat shirt over a T, shorts, and my Kroc's. My truck has heat, the stores have heat, what's the big deal of walking 50 yards just a few degrees below freezing? I think I've only seen the temp drop below zero a couple times in my life? Don't think I'll ever move much farther north, I hate long pants and shoes.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The year my “almost” 16 year old daughter was born, 2005, we had two weeks in a row of - to single digits, I’d look at a bank thermometer/clock everyday on my way to work. Those were the coldest times I remember. Just lasted for too long. The last two weeks it will be single digits in the morning but warm up to mid twenties. Back in 05, it didn’t ever seem to warm up.


----------



## sean donato

I'm in southern central Pa seen a few days single didgets already. Not bad if the wind isnt going. Typically teens is as low as you'd normally see, but it does get colder from time to time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

People here don’t know what cold is, I only know because I’ve been to other areas. I was in the Army stationed in Germany and we’d be out in the field in February. We’d “Stand to” on the perimeter starting at 0330. My canteen would be frozen solid on my hip. I also did my Primary Leadership Development Course in Utah in November, it snowed three feet while I was there. We did long marches in both places.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi tk - why do u say that? i have had many W D apples over the years, always liked them a lot. used to pick them right off the trees on one stop when i had a paper route as a kid... always enjoyed the smell of their orchard... both when it was flowering and also when apples ripe to pick...
> 
> interesting to hear your comments on the orchards down by the dam. i knew they had removed them to other spots, but dint know there was still one close by. will have to ck out that road and area. stay warm. cold getting colder here...
> 
> View attachment 889440



They are a good eating apple but there are many that have better flavor and texture. Once in a while I'll buy one.


----------



## Cowboy254

Finished the stacking of the cypress chunks. The pallets are 4ft x 4ft which makes calculation of cordage easier. So maybe a touch better than a cord here.




Plus another nearly half cord here.




There was some nice figure in the stump sections, like the piece closest on the bottom corner. Didn't know that would be the case when I cut it. Sure smells nice when you walk past, all the same.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> The pallets are 4ft x 4ft



You mean 1.2192 meters x 1.2192 meters?


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> You mean 1.2192 meters x 1.2192 meters?



Zachary! 'cept we say 'metres' here, just to be different.


----------



## djg james

Maybe I asked this before, Cypress burns fast like Pine?


----------



## panolo

-24 when I opened the eyes this am. She's getting nicer though. Already warmed up 3 degrees. Two more days of the bad crap and then it starts to get nice. With any luck this is our only cold streak of the year.


----------



## svk

Only -29 this morning


----------



## muddstopper

37 here, and raining, again


----------



## svk

Hope you fellows have a nice Valentine’s Day. We had a big dinner last night cause we are taking my not-yet-driving son and his girlfriend to a movie today. (Followed by a romantic dinner for 4 lol). 

Here’s last nights fare.


----------



## sean donato

I were going over to my folks place so my mom can make us all dinner lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

It’s a freezing 50 degrees here, and it got all the way down to 44 last light. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> Maybe I asked this before, Cypress burns fast like Pine?


Yes. The dry bits are pretty light.

Most of the resin seems to be in/under the bark - not sure if that is typical for softwoods or not. I burned some of the bark and junk in the firepit the other night and it went up like I poured diesel all over it.


----------



## djg james

I ran across this posted earlier today. Made me kind of sick.


Look at the big rounds. Think of the log they came from and the lumber that would have been turned out. I know all can't be saved. I just don't run across a lot of Cherry and it seems like a crime. And I have cut up cherry that is low grade before.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> Maybe I asked this before, Cypress burns fast like Pine?


I get a lot of cypress. Lawson is fairly light and fast buring, Leyland is a fair bit denser, one of the densest softwoods, its no oak (about 0.75 specific gravity at 20%) but its not bad at 0.5-0.55. I actually haven't burnt much pne before now but got a cord, cord and a half this last March and am burning some now. Cypress is sappie and really strong smelling but pine is wow its sappie! I'm finding the pine burns hotter, and last longer, but leylandii is decent and good for a hot fire.


----------



## djg james

I only use KD pine for kindling. The pine I see mostly around here is White Pine and it's very sappy. I'm afraid to burn it in my fire place because of build up. I took down several dead pine on my lot and do burn some of it in my fire pit and camping.

Ever try Sassafras? It was my Dad's favorite for kindling but it does pop a lot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Went to a buddy’s and made a few stickers, also cut off the remaining live edges.


----------



## JustJeff

Pine doesn't cause creosote. Burning unseasoned wood or burning at low temperatures does. Creosote is nothing more than unburned particles in the smoke that adhere to the chimney. Directly related to moisture. Some of the coldest places on earth don't have hardwoods

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Pine doesn't cause creosote. Burning unseasoned wood or burning at low temperatures does. Creosote is nothing more than unburned particles in the smoke that adhere to the chimney. Directly related to moisture. Some of the coldest places on earth don't have hardwoods
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I guess I was misinformed. I've always wondered how all the Northern people could burn pine without any problems. I just assumed their fireplaces were designed to handle pine better.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Pine doesn't cause creosote. Burning unseasoned wood or burning at low temperatures does. Creosote is nothing more than unburned particles in the smoke that adhere to the chimney. Directly related to moisture. Some of the coldest places on earth don't have hardwoods
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Amen to that


----------



## Jasent

Pretty much all I burn is lodge pole pine. Burns hot but dosent last a long time. Sometimes I end up with some red fir or tamarack but I got about 4 more years worth of lodge pole to burn just on my farm alone. Neighbors want theirs cleaned out too. Burns very clean. Hardly any ashes. Love the stuff. Just gotta re load the stove when ya get up to pee
Even the cows enjoy the heat when I’m out burning branches


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Im liking what I see with the Echo 271. Still lighter than the XL,* and less money than the 2511.* Funny though, Echo doesn’t include power output in their specs.


almost $100 more, but i am not sure why...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That changes things a bit lol.


$518 for the two? + 20% mfg discount added on? am i reading that right? almost makes one saw free... or close.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Saiso said:


> Beautiful out today!! My best friend asked for new areas to scrounge so I loaded up the skidoo and visited my wood lot! Cut a few blow downs with the 036 but the mission was to scout more firewood for us. I didn’t take any pictures of actual cutting but what the heck, I’ll add a couple anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose I should add, the only important thing on the map for him would be the 3 colors and the writing in pen. For you folks, welcome to my wood lot and where we lived for 4+ years until recently.. I should've maybe included a better colored map, I didn't know I was going to post it here


looks like fun! we might look close to that in the morning... lol nice pix


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MFV said:


> I know you guys north of me are ready, it may get just as cold here than it did it did in the early 80’s


that's the forecast. i remember seeing 12f's about that time... was a great year for growing broccoli!


----------



## Haywire

djg james said:


> I guess I was misinformed. I've always wondered how all the Northern people could burn pine without any problems. I just assumed their fireplaces were designed to handle pine better.


Definitely an old wives tale. I sweep my chimney once a year and get about a cup of black dust. Burning only pine/spruce/fir.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MFV said:


> It’s not very often here it gets in the teens I guess we’ll see what happens


8" - 1' forecast in some areas of the state. here in H, 5:30 am... 4-6", 30-40 mph winds, snowing... and vis down to 1/4 mile possible tv weatherman said. what will do it is in mid state and doing it now. Dallas is covered in snow... and it will be here doing same in the morning... next 3 days hi's below 32f! 

stay warm!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> -33 right now (true temp). This **** is getting old. And continuous subzero isn’t going to let up until maybe Wednesday now.


omg! and to think i almost complained about the chilled hands I had yesterday at ranch with winds blowing at 32f and gloves off... stay warm svk ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Only got to -22 here last night. Warmed up in the last hour and we are sitting at -10. Tonight and tomorrow are supposed to be the bear with -25 to -30. Like Steve I am pretty done with it.


hi p - tv weatherman said tonite 'after our morning lows... [could be 11-12f] we will get a _heat wave_ and warm up to about 27 by noon! lol 

heat wave!


----------



## Philbert

Question for the Hive Mind:

For some reason, the valve stems on the tires of all our cars are buried these days behind the wheel covers, making them hard to reach with my tire pressure gauges and air compressor. PIA tonight when all the tire pressure warning lights went off with this stupid cold weather.

1. Do I buy new pressure gauges (one for each car, plus a spare or two) and a new inflator thingy, that all reach into these spaces (higher cost option)?, or
2. Do I just buy a few valve extenders and screw them on, temporarily, as needed (low cost option)?, or
3. Both, because one thing or another will get lost when I need it?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Jasent said:


> Pretty much all I burn is lodge pole pine. Burns hot but dosent last a long time. Sometimes I end up with some red fir or tamarack but I got about 4 more years worth of lodge pole to burn just on my farm alone. Neighbors want theirs cleaned out too. Burns very clean. Hardly any ashes. Love the stuff. Just gotta re load the stove when ya get up to pee
> Even the cows enjoy the heat when I’m out burning branches


Maybe you ought to put a fireplace in the barn for the cows .
I just hated handling the dead white pines I took down on my lot. Sap seemed to get every where.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> T shirt weather in those parts?


was about 3 days ago here... i rode my bike in shorts and a T


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> -21 Murican, saws are screaming, gotta leave my beer on the engine so it dont freeze! Beautiful big sky day.


hi h - that's funny! last couple days all i had to do was take my  out of refer and set outside... no need to worry about it getting too warm! lol


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Question for the Hive Mind:
> 
> For some reason, the valve stems on the tires of all our cars are buried these days behind the wheel covers, making them hard to reach with my tire pressure gauges and air compressor. PIA tonight when all the tire pressure warning lights went off with this stupid cold weather.
> 
> 1. Do I buy new pressure gauges (one for each car, plus a spare or two) and a new inflator thingy that reach into these spaces (higher cost option)?, or
> 2. Do I just buy a few valve extenders and screw them on, temporarily, as needed (low cost option)?, or
> 3. Both, because one thing or another will get lost when I need it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Good questions. My valve stems seem to be so low inside the valve? that the pressure gauge can't engage the stem. Someone at a tire company must have damaged my valve stem because it leaks a little all the time. I've replaced the stem twice and it still leaks over time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jasent said:


> I’m at 15* f. 15-25 mph wind so I’m just cutting what’s on the ground today View attachment 889501


swell pix J! used to hunt with my Dad in the Okanogan areas... that weather is a big dump for WA and is blown down south of the arctic blast... turns NE past us in TX and heads up to Farmer Steve... dumping lots of snow, and with historical cold temps... here they are referring to it as winter's version of a Gulf Coast hurricane... hope we dont loose the power...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> *Hate when the beer freezes!*
> 
> Did some wood work for my brother in law. Gotta keep my sister and niece warmView attachment 889510
> View attachment 889511


to that comment: 

i like it cold! ice cold... but no ice in it! imo, add the ice, it changes flavors...


----------



## Jasent

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> swell pix J! used to hunt with my Dad in the Okanogan areas... that weather is a big dump for WA and is blown down south of the arctic blast... turns NE past us in TX and heads up to Farmer Steve... dumping lots of snow, and with historical cold temps... here they are referring to it as winter's version of a Gulf Coast hurricane... hope we dont loose the power...


We got 2”-6” coming tonight. I’m just glad the wind has settled down! May have to plow all night tomorrow

Okanogan area is awesome. I hunt bear up that way every year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> People here don’t know what cold is, I only know because I’ve been to other areas. I was in the Army stationed in Germany and we’d be out in the field in February. We’d “Stand to” on the perimeter starting at 0330. My canteen would be frozen solid on my hip. I also did my Primary Leadership Development Course in Utah in November, it snowed three feet while I was there. We did long marches in both places.


hi mg - no doubt that is cold. froze solid canteen. but... little doubt in my mind plenty here know what cold, colder and coldest is all about! 5, -22 and -38! etc....

it's relative to some extent... and i know about all 3!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of cold weather....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> -24 when I opened the eyes this am. She's getting nicer though. Already warmed up 3 degrees. Two more days of the bad crap and then it starts to get nice. With any luck this is our only cold streak of the year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hope you fellows have a nice Valentine’s Day. We had a big dinner last night cause we are taking my not-yet-driving son and his girlfriend to a movie today. (Followed by a romantic dinner for 4 lol).
> 
> Here’s last nights fare.
> View attachment 889688
> View attachment 889689
> View attachment 889690
> View attachment 889691
> View attachment 889692


a dining fest if i ever saw one! looks like a fine menu...


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Question for the Hive Mind:
> 
> For some reason, the valve stems on the tires of all our cars are buried these days behind the wheel covers, making them hard to reach with my tire pressure gauges and air compressor. PIA tonight when all the tire pressure warning lights went off with this stupid cold weather.
> 
> 1. Do I buy new pressure gauges (one for each car, plus a spare or two) and a new inflator thingy that reach into these spaces (higher cost option)?, or
> 2. Do I just buy a few valve extenders and screw them on, temporarily, as needed (low cost option)?, or
> 3. Both, because one thing or another will get lost when I need it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


What vehicle? Everything I own has aluminum wheels so no issues with valve stem access although aluminum wheels are more prone to leak around the bead.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s a freezing 50 degrees here, and it got all the way down to 44 last light. Brrrrrrrrr.


i know just what u mean mg - i hate it when 50f is all but freezing out.... 



(29f here currently. 9 pm Sunday, sleeting some outside... and sticking a bit, too. )
update: SIL just N of town sent pix out front door security camera... almost 2" snow!  just read a bit off net... Houston will see coldest weather in 122 years! yikes... can't wait for the electrical bill next month! lol more weather related wrecks here in town. and power outages showing up... too close for comfort! eeeek


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> I ran across this posted earlier today. Made me kind of sick.
> View attachment 889737
> 
> Look at the big rounds. Think of the log they came from and the lumber that would have been turned out. I know all can't be saved. I just don't run across a lot of Cherry and it seems like a crime. And I have cut up cherry that is low grade before.


no doubt, some _cherry_ wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> *I only use KD pine for kindling. *The pine I see mostly around here is White Pine and it's very sappy. I'm afraid to burn it in my fire place because of build up. I took down several dead pine on my lot and do burn some of it in my fire pit and camping.
> 
> Ever try Sassafras? It was my Dad's favorite for kindling but it does pop a lot.


i use pine for kindling. often. it drops like rain! but like pine kindling and cedar kindling as a mix best. i use oak, too... if from splitting. i used pine needles, pine and oak kindling and some cedar for this outdoor camp fire today. some cold and moist wood included. dry, too. cold to start... but soon was on its way. nice depot to stop at and have a sit as i tended to outdoors chores this afternoon....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Went to a buddy’s and made a few stickers, also cut off the remaining live edges.
> 
> View attachment 889762
> 
> View attachment 889763


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hope not too political... don't what to get sent to ban camp... i have heard there is no heat there! lol 



_'o-lay! ~'...._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jasent said:


> We got 2”-6” coming tonight. I’m just glad the wind has settled down! May have to plow all night tomorrow
> 
> Okanogan area is awesome. I hunt bear up that way every year.View attachment 889780


tasty meat. i have eaten bear once...

another update: not quite snow, but my entire yard is now covered in white... sleet and snow! hou weather says 28F. and that is for downtown reading...

mite need a ski doo in the morning... lol


----------



## djg james

Haywire said:


> Definitely an old wives tale. I sweep my chimney once a year and get about a cup of black dust. Burning only pine/spruce/fir.


I only have a Heatilator fireplace. The sheet metal firebox type with a double wall sheet metal flue pipe. Something about cooling flue gases condensing as creosote. So I've been told. I only burn seasoned hardwoods and I clean out about a cup every month.


----------



## Haywire

djg james said:


> I only have a Heatilator fireplace. The sheet metal firebox type with a double wall sheet metal flue pipe. Something about cooling flue gases condensing as creosote. So I've been told. I only burn seasoned hardwoods and I clean out about a cup every month.


I just didn't want you thinking that burning pine would cause a problem. You'll be fine if you want to use it for more than just pit wood.


----------



## Philbert

Couple of passenger vehicles with steel rims and plastic, er, I mean ‘engineered polymer’ wheel covers, along with short valve stems. 

Hard to get a tight connection with conventional air gauge and air chuck. 

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Jasent said:


> We got 2”-6” coming tonight. I’m just glad the wind has settled down! May have to plow all night tomorrow
> 
> Okanogan area is awesome. I hunt bear up that way every year.View attachment 889780


Nice bear! What rifle?


----------



## Jasent

Logger nate said:


> Nice bear! What rifle?


It’s trued rem 700 243win 28” 1:7. Shooting 115’s at 3030.
That was one of the hardest pack out of my life. Packed out that bear solo, 2 miles back to camp 1000’ down. Brothers pack was full so we loaded it all in my pack.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> I guess I was misinformed. I've always wondered how all the Northern people could burn pine without any problems. I just assumed their fireplaces were designed to handle pine better.



Back when i was a kid, if there were any truth to that old wive's tale, there wouldn't have been a house standing in this area. Everybody burned pine and the day of oil furnaces had not yet arrived.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi mg - no doubt that is cold. froze solid canteen. but... little doubt in my mind plenty here know what cold, colder and coldest is all about! 5, -22 and -38! etc....
> 
> it's relative to some extent... and i know about all 3!



Here = where I live.

It didn’t occur to me anyone would take that any different...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $518 for the two? + 20% mfg discount added on?



That’s the price for two (with tax) after the discount.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> I only use KD pine for kindling. The pine I see mostly around here is White Pine and it's very sappy. I'm afraid to burn it in my fire place because of build up. I took down several dead pine on my lot and do burn some of it in my fire pit and camping.
> 
> Ever try Sassafras? It was my Dad's favorite for kindling but it does pop a lot.


I don't go out of my way for sass but it is a good fire starter. I found some splits in a pile of wood i had bought and it was super dry and very light. I guess the guy I got this load from was a real scrounger. I found about a dozen or so wrist size pieces of grapevine cut to length.  That stuff is great fire starter.


----------



## svk

-38 again. According to the weather report, this is at least the beginning of the end.


----------



## Logger nate

Jasent said:


> It’s trued rem 700 243win 28” 1:7. Shooting 115’s at 3030.
> That was one of the hardest pack out of my life. Packed out that bear solo, 2 miles back to camp 1000’ down. Brothers pack was full so we loaded it all in my pack. View attachment 889799


Nice!


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> -38 again. According to the weather report, this is at least the beginning of the end.


Right at 0* here in Northern Michigan which is fairly normal for us in mid-February. The open waters of Lake Huron and Michigan shield us a bit from the arctic air you guys have.


----------



## svk

I turned on the oven to warm things up a bit downstairs. I’ve got a pork tenderloin cooking now then I’ll do some chicken cacciatore.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Couple of passenger vehicles with steel rims and plastic, er, I mean ‘engineered polymer’ wheel covers, along with short valve stems.
> 
> Hard to get a tight connection with conventional air gauge and air chuck.
> 
> Philbert


Add a valve stem extension? 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## REJ2

Minus 15 here, NE Kansas, unusually cold for even these parts.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Couple of passenger vehicles with steel rims and plastic, er, I mean ‘engineered polymer’ wheel covers, along with short valve stems.
> 
> Hard to get a tight connection with conventional air gauge and air chuck.
> 
> Philbert


I would do a valve stem extension where needed. Then “Phillip” the tires as soon as winter sets in. I know tires read about 10 percent less air pressure when temps go from fall to winter. And I’m assuming again that much from regular winter temps to this ********.

To each their own but I keep my passenger vehicle tires inflated to whatever is maximum recommended and my D and E rated LT tires at 55-60 lbs (they ride way too rough on backroads at max). When I’ve done a spring break trip and driven south I’ve needed to stop in Tennessee or Alabama to deflate my tires back down to max recommend levels due to the temp increase.


----------



## farmer steve

Temps right at 32* with a potpourri of sh!t expected later. Another HVBW bites the dust. It had blown over and hung up in an ash tree. Just enough of the rootball in the ground to keep it alive. Gravity finally helped me out.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Hope you fellows have a nice Valentine’s Day. We had a big dinner last night cause we are taking my not-yet-driving son and his girlfriend to a movie today. (Followed by a romantic dinner for 4 lol).
> 
> Here’s last nights fare.
> View attachment 889688
> View attachment 889689
> View attachment 889690
> View attachment 889691
> View attachment 889692


Those are the biggest fresh water craw dad's I've ever seen!


----------



## rarefish383

My Blue Birds are back, saw one yesterday afternoon and 4 this morning, all males. They seem to show up the first or second week of February every year, which is also the coldest weeks of the year for us. Was too lazy to take pics and post.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My Blue Birds are back, saw one yesterday afternoon and 4 this morning, all males. They seem to show up the first or second week of February every year, which is also the coldest weeks of the year for us. Was too lazy to take pics and post.


Joe if you are interested, I run a bird watching group on FB


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Those are the biggest fresh water craw dad's I've ever seen!


Lol I wish.

$6 lobster tails. They are incredibly tender.

The strange thing was when I cooked them, they didn’t make the house smell like seafood at all. But tasted so good.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I ran across this posted earlier today. Made me kind of sick.
> View attachment 889737
> 
> Look at the big rounds. Think of the log they came from and the lumber that would have been turned out. I know all can't be saved. I just don't run across a lot of Cherry and it seems like a crime. And I have cut up cherry that is low grade before.


Burning a bit of cherry right now, not as long lasting as the black locust, but it's better than watching it rot or turning it to mulch  .
I have one chunk about 4-5' long that is curved I thought would make a neat bench that I set aside.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK,

A decade or two ago, while bow hunting on DEP property in Carmel NY, I saw a Red Headed Woodpecker that was just as large as the largest Pileated Woodpecker I have ever seen.

I saw it very clearly two days in a row. I did not report it at the time as I did not realize they are not supposed to get that big.

The bird was beautiful, especially in flight (a lot of black/white pattern).

Never seen one before or since nearly that large. Wish I had a pic of it.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Question for the Hive Mind:
> 
> For some reason, the valve stems on the tires of all our cars are buried these days behind the wheel covers, making them hard to reach with my tire pressure gauges and air compressor. PIA tonight when all the tire pressure warning lights went off with this stupid cold weather.
> 
> 1. Do I buy new pressure gauges (one for each car, plus a spare or two) and a new inflator thingy, that all reach into these spaces (higher cost option)?, or
> 2. Do I just buy a few valve extenders and screw them on, temporarily, as needed (low cost option)?, or
> 3. Both, because one thing or another will get lost when I need it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Here you go.


https://www.amazon.com/LightDims-Black-Out-Electronics-Appliances/dp/B00CLVQG68/ref=asc_df_B00CLVQG68/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242027088707&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2074581163265820899&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9052352&hvtargid=pla-477430934047&psc=1


----------



## JustJeff

Love bird watching. Got a feeder for Christmas and a friend gave me a suet feeder. Going to take them awhile to find it due to not being any mature trees at my place. Place was pasture when I bought it and built my house, so all the trees have been planted within the last 12 years except the windbreak pines by the road. Once spring comes, we should have plenty of birds.... hopefully

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Love bird watching. Got a feeder for Christmas and a friend gave me a suet feeder. Going to take them awhile to find it due to not being any mature trees at my place. Place was pasture when I bought it and built my house, so all the trees have been planted within the last 12 years except the windbreak pines by the road. Once spring comes, we should have plenty of birds.... hopefully
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I've got mine hung on one of those 6' tall iron plant hangers in sight of my bay window. Might be a thought.


----------



## farmer steve

Figured I'd stay with the nut theme this morning. Snapped off hickory that was damaged in the logging operation a few years ago. It didn't quite fill the bucket so I took down a dead standing one I've had my eye on for 2 years. It was a tad punky around the edges. Off for an ash leaner shortly.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> SVK,
> 
> A decade or two ago, while bow hunting on DEP property in Carmel NY, I saw a Red Headed Woodpecker that was just as large as the largest Pileated Woodpecker I have ever seen.
> 
> I saw it very clearly two days in a row. I did not report it at the time as I did not realize they are not supposed to get that big.
> 
> The bird was beautiful, especially in flight (a lot of black/white pattern).
> 
> Never seen one before or since nearly that large. Wish I had a pic of it.


Like this one ?


----------



## svk

I normally do not do this, but I paid a shop to rotate my tires and change my oil as well as check all of my fluids on my daily driver. I have no free time and I know once the weather warms up I am swamped with other outdoor projects. The front tires were just starting to make a little noise so I figured I had better rotate before they start to cup.


----------



## Philbert

I'm thinking that these will be easier to seal against those pesky tire stems, than the 'ball' end ones I have now





Will get some valve extenders just in case.

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

You need a set of these Phil


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> You need a set of these Phil



Got a specific recommendation?

I looked at some of those online. The ‘tire service grade’ ones were rated up to 160psi, but comments said that they weren’t very accurate in the 30-35 pound range that I need. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Rich is the guy you would need to talk to



I just had a weird conversation with him. He was talking about working it up for me, then abruptly said he didn’t like that saw (CS-271). The 2511 was a powerhouse, but he didn’t like the other saw, and doesn’t want to get involved. Then I said what longer bar would you put on the 2511, and he said he didn’t want to get involved in my project. And ended the call.


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Got a specific recommendation?
> 
> I looked at some of those online. The ‘tire service grade’ ones were rated up to 160psi, but comments said that they weren’t very accurate in the 30-35 pound range that I need.
> 
> Philbert


Mine are blue point . I have 2 gauges like the one I showed. The one shown stops at 100psi. I'm sure any other brand will work just as well. Never had an issue with it being off on the lower pressure side of things. Always matched what my wifes and mothers cars dash says.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SVK, this photos for you pal


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I'd just had a weird conversation with him. He was talking about working it up for me, then abruptly said he didn’t like that saw (CS-271). The 2511 was a powerhouse, but he didn’t like the other saw, and doesn’t want to get involved. Then I said what longer bar would you put on the 2511, and he said he didn’t want to get involved in my project. And ended the call.


I talk to echo corporate and let them know what a Richard this guy is. That's bs. There has to be someone near you that wants to sell saws. Not sure if you do Facebook but it's a good place to post a grievance on their home page.


----------



## muddstopper

+48f and raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. If this crap ever turns to snow, we will need a trackhoe to dig us out


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> +48f and raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. If this crap ever turns to snow, we will need a trackhoe to dig us out


That's the best description I've ever heard!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Joe if you are interested, I run a bird watching group on FB


Yeah, I'll look you up. My BIL in Ohio is a pretty avid birder. Every one asks me about Baltimore Orioles? I'm only about 25 miles from Baltimore and have only seen one in my whole life. I found one of their nests after the leaves fell 3-4 years ago.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Like this one ?View attachment 889895


I thought that was my feeder at first, and was thinking, I don't remember posting that pic? Then I saw your post was white and mines black. I have a large Woodpecker suit box on one side and a Squirrel Buster on the other.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I normally do not do this, but I paid a shop to rotate my tires and change my oil as well as check all of my fluids on my daily driver. I have no free time and I know once the weather warms up I am swamped with other outdoor projects. The front tires were just starting to make a little noise so I figured I had better rotate before they start to cup.


I don't think I ever had some one else do my tires, and only a few times in bad weather let them do my oil. When I bought my new truck two years ago, I got a note in the mail for two free oil changes. I had just scheduled for them to put a brake controller in the truck, and added the free oil change. When I got there the clerk said if I got all of my oil changes at that dealership, they warranted the engine for life. They charge $70 for oil and rotation, so now I let them do it. Being the twin turbo they have to put good oil in it.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I talk to echo corporate and let them know what a Richard this guy is. That's bs. There has to be someone near you that wants to sell saws. Not sure if you do Facebook but it's a good place to post a grievance on their home page.


You know, I ranted for years about the Husky dealer that blew me off 4 days in a row when I was looking for a milling saw. Told him I had cash in hand, wanted a 3120 with 24", 42" and 60" bars. Or what ever size they had closest to those. He said he was short handed and would get back the next day. Next day he said he forgot and would get back the next day. Then he said he would have to order it and it would be 2-3 days, but forgot to work up a price. Fourth day a local still dealer had 880's on the shelf. Wound up getting the 660 instead. Called back and told him never mind I went to Stihl. But, I had done business with him before and they were top notch. A couple years later I went to him again and he was top notch. I think he had a really bad week going when I was trying to get the 3120. Then again, he didn't tell me to go away, he didn't want to sell me the saw. I'd be tempted to say something to corporate, un less there is some detail we are missing.


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> I don't think I ever had some one else do my tires, and only a few times in bad weather let them do my oil. When I bought my new truck two years ago, I got a note in the mail for two free oil changes. I had just scheduled for them to put a brake controller in the truck, and added the free oil change. When I got there the clerk said if I got all of my oil changes at that dealership, they warranted the engine for life. They charge $70 for oil and rotation, so now I let them do it. Being the twin turbo they have to put good oil in it.


We do something similar at my dealership. Just last week we covered a engine for a lady, her rear main seal went and she drove it until it locked up. 2.4 Chevrolets are known to have the gunk in the breather freeze, causes rear main failure.....

last week we had 7 come in on the hook. 2 the customers stopped before doing too much damage. One was still under GM warranty so a crank and four rods went in. One the insurance company totaled on the guy and cut him a check. I suggest all the guys that live in very cold climates, check that little breather tube that comes off your valve covers and runs to the intake.....


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> I've got mine hung on one of those 6' tall iron plant hangers in sight of my bay window. Might be a thought.


Me too! Works great. The crazy birds around me are cardinals. I'll get anywhere from 4-10 males in the feeders at a time. Probably just as many downy wood peckers as well.


----------



## hamish

Cold is well just dependant upon the climate your used to. Butter on the table 3' away from the stove stays hard but its still comfortable inside, I can go out to the outhouse in my boots or crocs in 2'of snow and its do-able. From the Arctic to Norway/Sweden to my stomping ground any day, no bugs! Hot places arent my thing, and more effort is required to keep my beer cold. I have worked in most of the southern states and a few crappy desert regions in the middle east, hell i'd take cold anyday!


----------



## hamish

MechanicMatt said:


> We do something similar at my dealership. Just last week we covered a engine for a lady, her rear main seal went and she drove it until it locked up. 2.4 Chevrolets are known to have the gunk in the breather freeze, causes rear main failure.....
> 
> last week we had 7 come in on the hook. 2 the customers stopped before doing too much damage. One was still under GM warranty so a crank and four rods went in. One the insurance company totaled on the guy and cut him a check. I suggest all the guys that live in very cold climates, check that little breather tube that comes off your valve covers and runs to the intake.....


Its with almost any engine in cold climates unless it has a heated airbox or intake


----------



## sean donato

hamish said:


> Cold is well just dependant upon the climate your used to. Butter on the table 3' away from the stove stays hard but its still comfortable inside, I can go out to the outhouse in my boots or crocs in 2'of snow and its do-able. From the Arctic to Norway/Sweden to my stomping ground any day, no bugs! Hot places arent my thing, and more effort is required to keep my beer cold. I have worked in most of the southern states and a few crappy desert regions in the middle east, hell i'd take cold anyday!


Can always put more clothes on is my thought. Once your nekkid its game over.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> un less there is some detail we are missing.



Nothing pertinent. I’m puzzled with his behavior, I’m not sure what happened. He could have told me why he didn’t like that saw. Or recommended one in the size range I was asking about, he left me hanging. He made it clear he was done talking.


----------



## Haywire

Sometimes I get these giant birds at my feeder


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> There has to be someone near you that wants to sell saws.



Yes, but he’s the one who knows about changing to a 1/4 pitch chain. Maybe I’ll just get the saws, then figure it out. Or go to YouTube to do research, I haven't looked much there yet.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> SVK, this photos for you palView attachment 889926


Atta boy


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but he’s the one who knows about changing to a 1/4 pitch chain. Maybe I’ll just get the saws, then figure it out. Or go to YouTube to do research, I haven't looked much there yet.


It’s not difficult, let me know if you need help. I love combing through that stuff.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I just had a weird conversation with him. He was talking about working it up for me, then abruptly said he didn’t like that saw (CS-271). The 2511 was a powerhouse, but he didn’t like the other saw, and doesn’t want to get involved. Then I said what longer bar would you put on the 2511, and he said he didn’t want to get involved in my project. And ended the call.


You have to wonder what is wrong with people like that. I was trying to buy a boat one time and the shop owner says he’s under a boat and doesn’t have time to talk to me. Fine by me, stay the **** underneath there and I’ll call someone else.


----------



## muddstopper

My husky mechanic is quitting in a few weeks to start a new job as a house inspector. His son will still be at the shop. I wish him well and will miss the setting around and shooting the bull. the son is a good small engine mechanic but dad is the whiz when it comes to the two cycle stuff. I feel the dealership will suffer. The shop turns out a lot of repairs each day simply because the father and son team dont dilly daddle around and know what they are doing.


----------



## svk

Spend several hours re-stringing reels and tip ups. I’m taking the boys up to Lake if the Woods tomorrow after school. We are renting a sleeper fish house so you get 24 hours in the house once you check in. (Normally) great walleye and sauger fishing plus the ability to catch eel pout, northern, sturgeon and Muskie.

Boys can many the graveyard shift and I’ll get up early to catch the morning bite.


----------



## svk

Was poking around in my fishing stuff and found five new spinning reels still in boxes. 

I kind of remember buying them about 6 years ago but don’t really know why lol. Guess I need to scrounge some nice rods to match them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> It’s not difficult, let me know if you need help. I love combing through that stuff.



So I’ll go ahead with the purchase, then get with you when I can measure it?

I haven’t found anything to back up Rich not liking the CS-271. I found several favorable reviews. Most YouTube videos are “Look at my new saw”, those don’t help me. A few were of people who have been using them for a time.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Spend several hours re-stringing reels and tip ups. I’m taking the boys up to Lake if the Woods tomorrow after school. We are renting a sleeper fish house so you get 24 hours in the house once you check in. (Normally) great walleye and sauger fishing plus the ability to catch eel pout, northern, sturgeon and Muskie.
> 
> Boys can many the graveyard shift and I’ll get up early to catch the morning bite.


I assume you can drive your vehicle right up to the shack? Probably a road plowed right to it?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> You have to wonder what is wrong with people like that. I was trying to buy a boat one time and the shop owner says he’s under a boat and doesn’t have time to talk to me. Fine by me, stay the **** underneath there and I’ll call someone else.


When I was looking for my new tractor I called the local red tractor dealer. The guy that answered the phone said the salesman wasn't there. Call back later.  So I bought a blue one. A few years later I had taken a bucket full of junk wood down the road to my Mennonite buddies tractor repair shop for their boiler and one of the head honchos from the the red dealer was there. He was bustin my balls about a blue tractor till I told him the story. I could see his blood boiling.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I assume you can drive your vehicle right up to the shack? Probably a road plowed right to it?


Yes we drive to. The lake is 1 million acres and there are several networks of plowed roads. Usually each resort has their own road that doesn’t intersect with others so they control who goes out. Additionally, some resorts will deliver you to the fish house in a tracked vehicle, either a vintage Bombardier or a modern SUV with tracks. However that is more expensive plus since I am fully equipped to fish I prefer the basic house rental. Those are more catered to the guys who just want to show up and the outfitter has all of the gear.

At this point in the year, we will be fishing about 20 miles from shore. So you’ve got a little hike once you get on the lake.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> When I was looking for my new tractor I called the local red tractor dealer. The guy that answered the phone said the salesman wasn't there. Call back later.  So I bought a blue one. A few years later I had taken a bucket full of junk wood down the road to my Mennonite buddies tractor repair shop for their boiler and one of the head honchos from the the red dealer was there. He was bustin my balls about a blue tractor till I told him the story. I could see his blood boiling.


“Call back later”, that’s definitely a good way to prevent sales.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> So I’ll go ahead with the purchase, then get with you when I can measure it?
> 
> I haven’t found anything to back up Rich not liking the CS-271. I found several favorable reviews. Most YouTube videos are “Look at my new saw”, those don’t help me. A few were of people who have been using them for a time.



So to confirm, you are wanting to convert these saws to 1/4” pitch from 3/8 LP?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> So I’ll go ahead with the purchase, then get with you when I can measure it?
> 
> I haven’t found anything to back up Rich not liking the CS-271. I found several favorable reviews. Most YouTube videos are “Look at my new saw”, those don’t help me. A few were of people who have been using them for a time.



That’s why I don’t like doing reviews on a web search. You get some guy backing his car into the garage of beautiful house, with a spotless painted floor, spotless lawn tractor. Takes the saw out of the case, then takes five minutes to display the cool screw driver wrench thingy, blah, blah, 27 minutes later he says, and that’s my new saw. Tune into my next session where we mix the fuel. Ahhhhhhhhhh. There’s so much good advice out there, but some times you have to wade through so much junk to find it.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> That’s why I don’t like doing reviews on a web search. You get some guy backing his car into the garage of beautiful house, with a spotless painted floor, spotless lawn tractor. Takes the saw out of the case, then takes five minutes to display the cool screw driver wrench thingy, blah, blah, 27 minutes later he says, and that’s my new saw. Tune into my next session where we mix the fuel. Ahhhhhhhhhh. There’s so much good advice out there, but some times you have to wade through so much junk to find it.


Or the car repair vids where they are working on a 25 year old truck that has never seen salted roads “oh this is an easy repair” then it takes me 2.5 hours lol.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Or the car repair vids where they are working on a 25 year old truck that has never seen salted roads “oh this is an easy repair” then it takes me 2.5 hours lol.


I watched a vid on repairing our fridge. It was easy. Picked up the phone, called the repair guy, paid him $190. Wife was happy and I had cold beer.


----------



## svk

I’ll tell you, appliance repair is a different beast. So much of that crap is over-engineered or put together ass backwards.

I’ve repaired almost every type of appliance but I shudder to think about it.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I watched a vid on repairing our fridge. It was easy. Picked up the phone, called the repair guy, paid him $190. Wife was happy and I had cold beer.


I don't want to go there. Our fridge died. The repair guy is a friend. He came and put all of his gauges on it. Gauge said it was the mother board. Got a new mother board, nothing. There was a smaller mother board in the door, got a new one, nothing. He started poking around inside, unplugged the fan, all the lights came on. He took all the new parts out, put our old parts back in, put in new fan, all is well. When we bought our fridge he said DON'T get a Samsung or LG, he doesn't work on them anymore. Most of the local appliance guys won't work on them any more. He kept fussing about the junk Samsung. I said, you told me GE was still OK? He froze for a second, then said, Sorry, this GE is made by Samsung.


----------



## rarefish383

I guess this guy is a Purple Finch? When he is sitting with his wings folded, he has a rather bright red stipe down his back. When flying his whole back and breast are red. At first I thought it may have been a Pine Grosbeak, but we are way too far south. The PG is the biggest of the finches and these are about the same size as our House Finches.


----------



## muddstopper

Well, I can quit bitching about the rain. 47f when I went to bed last night, work up this morning to 27f, skim of snow and trees bending over from freezing rain. Ice everywhere, roads are like glass, but it aint raining.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Spend several hours re-stringing reels and tip ups. I’m taking the boys up to Lake if the Woods tomorrow after school. We are renting a sleeper fish house so you get 24 hours in the house once you check in. (Normally) great walleye and sauger fishing plus the ability to catch eel pout, northern, sturgeon and Muskie.
> 
> Boys can many the graveyard shift and I’ll get up early to catch the morning bite.



The water is the clearest I have ever seen it. There wasn't a night I didn't catch fish. I maybe caught it pretty decent before the cold snap. Went out of Arnesen's and stayed in one of their sleepers.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Texas Homeowner DIY snow plow.... mower-blower ~


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I guess this guy is a Purple Finch? When he is sitting with his wings folded, he has a rather bright red stipe down his back. When flying his whole back and breast are red. At first I thought it may have been a Pine Grosbeak, but we are way too far south. The PG is the biggest of the finches and these are about the same size as our House Finches.


If it’s a lot larger then yes. The coloration on both of those species can often look very similar so you have to go by size if you have both in your area.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> The water is the clearest I have ever seen it. There wasn't a night I didn't catch fish. I maybe caught it pretty decent before the cold snap. Went out of Arnesen's and stayed in one of their sleepers.


The cool thing about that lake is it goes from a large walleye basin in the South side to full of islands and bays in the north and even has lake trout.


----------



## MechanicMatt

It was a FUN ride into work today....


----------



## SS396driver

Woke up to no power . House still warm so I just stayed in bed . Power came on around 9 still some freezing rain but the temps are starting to rise should be upper 30’s later today


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> The cool thing about that lake is it goes from a large walleye basin in the South side to full of islands and bays in the north and even has lake trout.


Yep. Used to fish on the Kenora side a bunch. Night and day difference.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so busy yesterday with all of winter's inconveniences, even though i had all i needed for a nice fire by fireplace... never got one lit. finally, we just decided to let it go til morning. was nice not having to go out and get the stuff to fire up in the 14f air... 

burning some of the pecan this morning i have from a _pass-it-on-down_ pecan/oak scrounge. came complete with a metal firewood rack and new treated 2x4 base.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had 2 extra pcs in wood bag, so no prob adding some fuel...

but alas, now out... and so outside i have to go to keep it rolling on... Texas is in the grips of a severe winter disaster. deaths, ice, snow, millions w/o power or heat... and another winter storm forecast to hit our area around 6 pm... 



hope you all are staying warm and safe.... plenty ice and snow down here! morning tv news showed some snowboarding and others on x-c skis yesterday here in the Houston area...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

awesome snow pix! you can turn up the heat in the house, but nothing tweaks it up like the heat from fireside fire in the fireplace.... 

other evening, deep in the Heart of Texas....


----------



## MustangMike

I don't like to judge from pics, but I believe the woodpecker I saw was a good deal larger than that.


----------



## MustangMike

Letting the dogs out last night was tough, steps were solid ice!

To put the garbage out, I slid the two cans down the driveway and slid down with them, made it back up by going in the snow!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Letting the dogs out last night was tough, steps were solid ice!
> 
> To put the garbage out, I slid the two cans down the driveway and slid down with them, made it back up by going in the snow!


hi MM - yesterday on tv news, this winter disaster on all day coverage most of the day, they had some snow pix slips! on couple left house. house has big set of wooden steps. they were covered in frozen rains... and had _game cam_ on porch... first the wife hits top step... then 2nd and zoom.... down she falls and slide to bottom... bump, bump.... bump! about as bad, if u ask me, as some of those Wacked Out Sports guys on their 'boards. then, out comes someone else... takes no heed to what just happened to woman... and Bam! down the steps the bump, too! all on camera... omg.

ice n snow, the cars pass my house going to theirs... _crunch, crunch... crunch! _

stay warm


----------



## djg james

MechanicMatt said:


> It was a FUN ride into work today....View attachment 890054


But you had your chainsaw in the back of the truck didn't you  ? Real men don't go anywhere without their chainsaws. Oh wait.... mine are in the garage.
Seriously, how did you get by that? Go under on the right and scrape the heck out of your paint?


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> But you had your chainsaw in the back of the truck didn't you  ? Real men don't go anywhere without there chainsaws. Oh wait.... mine are in the garage.
> Seriously, how did you get by that? Go under on the right and scrape the heck out of your paint?


The beater I drive would have gotten driven through it. Cant scratch it up and worse then what it is lol.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I just had a weird conversation with him. He was talking about working it up for me, then abruptly said he didn’t like that saw (CS-271). The 2511 was a powerhouse, but he didn’t like the other saw, and doesn’t want to get involved. Then I said what longer bar would you put on the 2511, and he said he didn’t want to get involved in my project. And ended the call.


He's a strange cat for sure. Another one is hotsaws101, there must be something in the water up that way, we'll need @Logger nate to confirm though . I've spoken with both of them, neither will do anything for you if they get the slightest vibe they don't like. With Rich it seems to be he doesn't want trouble with the epa for building custom saws. He had a problem a bit ago with the guy you talked to from eBay basically stealing his name too, so I think he's lost trust in outsiders, or those he perceives may stick it to him somehow, not that he got that vibe from you per se. With Jack it seems to be he wants to work with guys who know nothing about the internal workings of a saw, I think some of that is he doesn't want others seeing/using the tricks he uses for porting, and he can get top dollar for his work. I have no problem with him charging whatever he wants to do a saw, if he's building a quality product then it will pay for itself if someone is working with it, and that's usually who he builds for is other fallers.


farmer steve said:


> I talk to echo corporate and let them know what a Richard this guy is. That's bs. There has to be someone near you that wants to sell saws. Not sure if you do Facebook but it's a good place to post a grievance on their home page.



Understand that it's his prerogative to work with guys he wants to when it comes to customization, that has nothing to do with being an echo dealer in my mind. I've refused to sell saws to guys in the past and probably will in the future. I sold a great running ported saw to a guy, he got it and it wasn't running right, he was wanting to adjust the carb and take it to the dealer. I said ship it back and paid for shipping and refunded the full amount he paid for it. When I got it I found it had a small hole/crack in the fuel line, replaced it and sent it back. He still wanted it and paid for the shipping and the repair. The part I haven't told you is how he just keep running it and running it "to see what was wrong with it", even included a 5-6 min video, see what it does, and how it acts, and..., the whole time I was like , shut it off, and the video just kept going on and on as I could hear the saw was lean . When you sell a specialty item to someone who doesn't understand what they are buying or how to maintain it there can be problems for both parties. The good thing was he is a reasonable guy, or I would not have even sold him a ported saw. Having sold much yourselfI'm sure you've had a doozy of a customer you could tell some stories about, let them come .


mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but he’s the one who knows about changing to a 1/4 pitch chain. Maybe I’ll just get the saws, then figure it out. Or go to YouTube to do research, I haven't looked much there yet.


He doesn't have a corner on that market, it's been discussed many times on most all the forums I'm on.
@Ketchup can you give some tips on installing a stihl bar or 1/4 pitch bars on the echo 271/2511. 


mountainguyed67 said:


> So I’ll go ahead with the purchase.
> 
> I haven’t found anything to back up Rich not liking the CS-271. I found several favorable reviews. Most YouTube videos are “Look at my new saw”, those don’t help me. A few were of people who have been using them for a time.



That's what I would do.
That second video had a bunch of scary stuff in it , but they got it done, and will get better with time.
I think either saw will do just fine, most likely you will find that the added weight of the 271t will be just fine with the chain supplied as far as the bounce, with the lighter 2511t it's more of an issue. Much of it can also be corrected/lessened with changing the chain profile to be better tuned to the saw. I take the cutters back a little with a slightly larger file(cleaning out the gullet adjusting the side plate angle to have less forward lean) and leaving the rakers where they are. 
All the echos are very choked off at the muffler, I think they just detune them so they can pass epa regs. Most of them are very easy to open up many without doing any grinding or welding at all, but just taking the deflector off and removing the restrictor. 
Chain tuning, muffler mod and retune the carb, are the quickest and easiest mods. Then a timing advance is the next thing.
Here's a link.
Couple videos, not the best, but @blsnelling has a couple videos showing before and after that show the benefits of the mods.




__





What Do I Do With My Echo CS-271T ?


I fellas ! I have a question about my Echo CS-271T Top Handle Saw . I have had this for a couple years . Its soley for clearing really small stuff and cutting the limbs off of firewood trees we fell . Cut the limbs...either make little piles or start a fire..depending on weather...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## djg james

Our local Stihl dealers years ago was a Father/Son operation. When the Father pasted away, the Son wouldn't work on anything that they hadn't sold. I don't think he liked working on saws etc. He only lasted a couple of years and then closed.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I don't like to judge from pics, but I believe the woodpecker I saw was a good deal larger than that.


Could be ,that one is a red bellied woodpecker


----------



## olyman

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrounged off the net... hope not too political!
> 
> View attachment 889254


yeah, with the idiot from hell in their now,,it is a circus for sure...……...


----------



## chipper1

olyman said:


> yeah, with the idiot from hell in their now,,it is a circus for sure...……...


Dealing with it here in mi.
This is fitting, sometimes I understand signing.


----------



## MechanicMatt

djg james said:


> But you had your chainsaw in the back of the truck didn't you  ? Real men don't go anywhere without their chainsaws. Oh wait.... mine are in the garage.
> Seriously, how did you get by that? Go under on the right and scrape the heck out of your paint?


I got my truck for cheap when it came in on trade because it was covered with hail damage. I just went under it. And yes, there is Orange in the bed


----------



## MechanicMatt

So the wife and kids are visiting the MIL for the week so it’s just me and my dogs. Tonight I tried beer for a marinate. Came home at lunch to feed the stove and let it sit in the brew. Yesterday was just salt and garlic powder seasoned. I think the beer tenderizer worked better


----------



## Haywire

The Grateful Sled in action! Haha


----------



## Saiso

Haywire said:


> The Grateful Sled in action! Haha
> View attachment 890109


Yooo I wanna be there with you!
I’m excited to go out tomorrow and clean the 20cm+ we got. By clean I also mean take out the sled and bike and have some fun like that picture!


----------



## Haywire

Saiso said:


> Yooo I wanna be there with you!
> I’m excited to go out tomorrow and clean the 20cm+ we got. By clean I also mean take out the sled and bike and have some fun like that picture!


Your old Ski-Doo is sweet. Post up some pics of the fun!


----------



## svk

Not a pose you normally see that model of sled in!!!


----------



## svk

Well we are off! A hundred dollars worth of groceries and a short box pickup packed full of **** for 24 hours. Hopefully we didn’t forget anything of importance as we have everything but the kitchen sink along.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Not a pose you normally see that model of sled in!!!


No sir! She lands like a ton of bricks

Have fun, man. Post up some pics of the feesh!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Good luck Steve! Post up some pictures of the catch when you get home


----------



## JustJeff

Love these gnarly stringy elm splits. They make their own kindling. Toss in on top of 14 hour old coals and away we go.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I don't like to judge from pics, but I believe the woodpecker I saw was a good deal larger than that.


Maybe like this one? The one hanging on the suet feeder needs to be put in perspective. That feeder is about 5 times as big as a regular suet feeder. The normal blocks of suet cost 59 cents, the block for this feeder costs 5 bucks. It's a big feeder, look at the chain on it.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi MM - yesterday on tv news, this winter disaster on all day coverage most of the day, they had some snow pix slips! on couple left house. house has big set of wooden steps. they were covered in frozen rains... and had _game cam_ on porch... first the wife hits top step... then 2nd and zoom.... down she falls and slide to bottom... bump, bump.... bump! about as bad, if u ask me, as some of those Wacked Out Sports guys on their 'boards. then, out comes someone else... takes no heed to what just happened to woman... and Bam! down the steps the bump, too! all on camera... omg.
> 
> ice n snow, the cars pass my house going to theirs... _crunch, crunch... crunch! _
> 
> stay warm


Back when "Snowmageddon" hit the east coast, I was with UPS. I had these giant town houses that started at $1,000,000 and went up. There were two flights of stairs up the terraces, then a flight up to the front door. The kids packed the steps with snow and then sprayed it with a house out of one of the front widows, for a sledding ramp. The parents left through the garage. I tried putting delivery notices on the garage door, but they opened it before they could see them. On the third day I was supposed to, "return to sender". I took a pic and sent it in to my manager and said I couldn't get to any door? He surprised me when he said, "Don't set one foot on those steps, I don't want you hurt. We'll send them a post card to come pick up there packages, or, they can sit in the Overgoods Locker till July". A week later I started shifting trailers in the yard. I had 25 years seniority and didn't have a chance of getting the vacant job. Then that snow storm hit and every senior guy that had his name on the list pulled it. They didn't want to train in 28" of snow. I figured what the heck, if I can make it a week the snow will be gone, and I'll have the job. It worked.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Our Dailey UPS driver is an all right guy. Big Smith fan, loves his K’s and J’s

he shoots the shot with us, we’re his last pick up for the day


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Back when "Snowmageddon" hit the east coast, I was with UPS. I had these giant town houses that started at $1,000,000 and went up. There were two flights of stairs up the terraces, then a flight up to the front door. The kids packed the steps with snow and then sprayed it with a house out of one of the front widows, for a sledding ramp. The parents left through the garage. I tried putting delivery notices on the garage door, but they opened it before they could see them. On the third day I was supposed to, "return to sender". I took a pic and sent it in to my manager and said I couldn't get to any door? He surprised me when he said, "Don't set one foot on those steps, I don't want you hurt. We'll send them a post card to come pick up there packages, or, they can sit in the Overgoods Locker till July". A week later I started shifting trailers in the yard. I had 25 years seniority and didn't have a chance of getting the vacant job. Then that snow storm hit and every senior guy that had his name on the list pulled it. They didn't want to train in 28" of snow. I figured what the heck, if I can make it a week the snow will be gone, and I'll have the job. It worked.


I always liked driving in the snow, just don't like doing it when there's others on them lol.


Haywire said:


> No sir! She lands like a ton of bricks
> 
> Have fun, man. Post up some pics of the feesh!


I was thinking, he better stay on the throttle or slam! .
Sure looks like more fun than running the kubota today to move snow around.
My trailer is getting pretty full of scrounged snow lol. Had some nice sun and blue skies .


----------



## Haywire




----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> So to confirm, you are wanting to convert these saws to 1/4” pitch from 3/8 LP?



Yes. They come with 3/8 chain. Strikes me as odd for such a small saw, I’ve seen videos of people who convert them before using them. One converted after finding it danced around on the wood too much with 3/8 chain.


----------



## svk

Seems to me that 3/8 LP would work great on those saws. But if you want 1/4 we can get you set up.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> That’s why I don’t like doing reviews on a web search. You get some guy backing his car into the garage of beautiful house, with a spotless painted floor, spotless lawn tractor. Takes the saw out of the case, then takes five minutes to display the cool screw driver wrench thingy, blah, blah, 27 minutes later he says, and that’s my new saw. Tune into my next session where we mix the fuel. Ahhhhhhhhhh. There’s so much good advice out there, but some times you have to wade through so much junk to find it.



I messaged back and forth on YouTube this morning with a guy from the last topping/felling video, he said him and his son have used the CS-271 for two years now. He says it’s a fine little saw, but they bought an MS193 after and its a much much much better saw. I was in the comments of a video comparing the two saws, and it was half Stihl people saying Echo is poorly made, and half Echo people saying Stihl is overpriced junk. With that ratio you don’t know what to think. I’ve seen good and bad reviews on both. I finally did find a negative video on the Echo CS-271. He was up in a tree on a job, and the saw kept backfiring when he started it, and dying when he put it on his hip. He said it went back to Echo twice. Shops won’t work on them, they have to send them to the manufacturer. He said it still had the same problem both times it came back. He said he wanted to like the saw, but it was getting hard to do. Another negative I have with Echo, I posted on their Facebook page about the negative experience I had with one of their dealers who couldn’t be bothered to provide his services (like someone here suggested I do), and asking for someone who would help. Echo removed the comment, and didn’t contact me to try and help. They’re not sounding like a manufacturer whose product I’d like to have.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Seems to me that 3/8 LP would work great on those saws. But if you want 1/4 we can get you set up.



A reason others give for swapping is it takes longer to cut with the wider chain, and you’re already dealing with a low power saw. The Homelite XL I had been using is 1/4 pitch, and I liked it good for brushing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I’ll tell you, appliance repair is a different beast.



I think companies hired engineers to figure out how to make them break down faster.

People still have these running from the early fifties, with little or no work to them. I know people, and see others in the refrigerator section of an International Harvester forum.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> A reason others give for swapping is it takes longer to cut with the wider chain, and you’re already dealing with a low power saw. The Homelite XL I had been using is 1/4 pitch, and I liked it good for brushing.


I don't like sharpening 1/4" chain. Too many little teeth. Seems to get used up fast. I would prefer the 3/8 low profile, narrow kerf (Oregon Type 90), or the new Oregon 'Nano' chain.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

^I appreciate the input on this stuff. I don’t know that much detail about chain.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> I would prefer the 3/8 low profile, narrow kerf (Oregon Type 90)



Goes on the same bar?


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> The Grateful Sled in action! Haha
> View attachment 890109


Coming out of witness protection? 
Might be a softer landing here..

Little over 6’


----------



## mountainguyed67

That’s some good snow! What’s your elevation?


----------



## MustangMike

It finally got above freezing here today ... then plunged right back down again!

Buried in work ... 7 days / week starts to get to you after a bit.

So much stuff comes in piece meal, I'm just trying not to loose track of what I have to do!


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, did you get your "good saw" running yet?

Also, your sister has something for ya!


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> View attachment 890141
> View attachment 890142


Great pics Haywire. I thinking about


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I messaged back and forth on YouTube this morning with a guy from the last topping/felling video, he said him and his son have used the CS-271 for two years now. He says it’s a fine little saw, but they bought an MS193 after and its a much much much better saw. I was in the comments of a video comparing the two saws, and it was half Stihl people saying Echo is poorly made, and half Echo people saying Stihl is overpriced junk. With that ratio you don’t know what to think. I’ve seen good and bad reviews on both. I finally did find a negative video on the Echo CS-271. He was up in a tree on a job, and the saw kept backfiring when he started it, and dying when he put it on his hip. He said it went back to Echo twice. Shops won’t work on them, they have to send them to the manufacturer. He said it still had the same problem both times it came back. He said he wanted to like the saw, but it was getting hard to do. Another negative I have with Echo, I posted on their Facebook page about the negative experience I had with one of their dealers who couldn’t be bothered to provide his services (like someone here suggested I do), and asking for someone who would help. Echo removed the comment, and didn’t contact me to try and help. They’re not sounding like a manufacturer whose product I’d like to have.


That sucks. I see they have several different pages. Echo Global looks to be the one to use.


----------



## sean donato

I'm surprised to hear someone would pick a ms193 over the echo. Did the stihls pickup some power since the 192 version, or am I missing something? My neighbor picked up a echo 355t and it's a laser compared to my 192tc. Close to the same weight, both with 14" bars. Mines just a little turd.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s some good snow! What’s your elevation?


5000’


----------



## Saiso

Oooooh pretty! Nice amount of the fluffy stuff with a nice bright sun today (although the pine does a good job of hiding it in the picture). Going out in a couple hours to clean and have fun with the two eldest!


----------



## olyman

chipper1 said:


> Dealing with it here in mi.
> This is fitting, sometimes I understand signing.
> View attachment 890108


that pig from hell gov needs to be in prison...…………..


----------



## Saiso

Haywire said:


> View attachment 890141
> View attachment 890142


How far is this awesome view from your home?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think companies hired engineers to figure out how to make them break down faster.
> 
> People still have these running from the early fifties, with little or no work to them. I know people, and see others in the refrigerator section of an International Harvester forum.
> 
> View attachment 890155
> 
> View attachment 890156
> 
> View attachment 890157


I had a 1959 GE in my old house trailer on the farm. I left my power on 24-7 because I left a few beers, can of coffee, bottled water and a few other things in it. My cousin is so cheap he will turn around on a dual lane high way to save a penny on gas. He was leaving after hunting and stopped in to say good bye. He saw my fridge door closed and said, don’t forget to leave your door open so it doesn’t mildew. I said, NO, I leave mine on year round. The power company charges a fee whether you use it or not, and I always have cold stuff here when I come up. My BIL was staying an extra day and heard my cousin say leave the door open, and when I was leaving, I told him to leave the power on. He did both. That was in November. We came back up in July and there was water all over the kitchen, the freezer was a solid block of ice. We defrosted in and cleaned up the mess. It worked the rest of that weekend, but next time we went up it was dead.


----------



## muddstopper

18f this morning. Supposed to be 50f by 3pm. And guess what, it supposed to RAIN FOR THE NEXT 2 DAYS. Yeah.


----------



## Haywire

Saiso said:


> How far is this awesome view from your home?


Just a 5 minute ride up behind the house. Really dig riding up there at night!


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Great pics Haywire. I thinking about View attachment 890178


Thanks, man. Haha, good ol Zappa!


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> Coming out of witness protection?
> Might be a softer landing here..View attachment 890161
> 
> Little over 6’


That's crazy, man! Don't want that much snow. Tundra would disappear! Haha


----------



## rarefish383

My wife said she’s going down to see Grammy before it snows. Said we are supposed to get a foot tonight. I guess I better slime the tractor tire and put it on stands to let it spin the tires for the slime. While it’s spinning, I’ll make a bracket for the two new 50 pound weights. With me that makes 450 pounds on the X540, hope it doesn’t spin.


----------



## panolo

rarefish383 said:


> My wife said she’s going down to see Grammy before it snows. Said we are supposed to get a foot tonight. I guess I better slime the tractor tire and put it on stands to let it spin the tires for the slime. While it’s spinning, I’ll make a bracket for the two new 50 pound weights. With me that makes 450 pounds on the X540, hope it doesn’t spin.


Look for a product called multi seal. It's the cat's bottoms for leaky tires and seals up to a 5/8" hole. I run it in all my trailer tires and skid steer tires. As long as the tire is rotating it will seal without the leftover mess of a slime.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Goes on the same bar?


Narrow kerf chain should be run on narrow kerf bars.

Philbert


----------



## Saiso

...I broke the pull cord on my snowblower so I took out the ol’ scoop (yes I could’ve used electric start I guess). Really not bad for 25 minutes.. I thought it was going to take longer than that with the scoop...... ok fine my neighbor saw me and saved my life with his tractor. I can’t wait until the right tractor for us comes on the market! Shouldn’t have given my better snowblower away at the start of the season. Anyway, the boys and I then took out the skidoo and enjoyed the white stuff! I couldn’t use the 4 wheeler much since it was so light and fluffy so the citation earned its keep today. When the boys were in the garage taking a break, that’s when the beast was unleashed. No joke this single 250 amazes me. I don’t abuse it but I sure as heck use it as a toy and it’s amazing every time! We also went for a quick rip behind the house and now the boys are pooped, the driveway is clean and the toys are back in the garage. Over and out!


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> My wife said she’s going down to see Grammy before it snows. Said we are supposed to get a foot tonight. I guess I better slime the tractor tire and put it on stands to let it spin the tires for the slime. While it’s spinning, I’ll make a bracket for the two new 50 pound weights. With me that makes 450 pounds on the X540, hope it doesn’t spin.


You sound about as bad as me. Have the tires filled with washer fluid, 2 75lb weights on the outside of each wheel 2 50lb weights on the I side if each wheel and this little concrete weight that I strapped in between the 3pt arms on my cub. Still spins but not nearly as bad as it did.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> 5000’



Our mountain place is 5,300’, and you go over 6,100‘ the common way in. You could come up from below too, it’s a long way around and might not be cleared. Me and my son cleared seventeen trees coming in that way a couple years ago. We mostly stay away until the snow is gone.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> I'm surprised to hear someone would pick a ms193 over the echo.



You mean the Echo 271?


----------



## mountainguyed67

One problem I see with getting an Echo 271 is even when I say “Echo 271” they’re still thinking Stihl, so we’re talking about two different saws, but don’t know it. There would be an ongoing problem getting people to know which saw I’m working with.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> You mean the Echo 271?



Oops! I read it again and see you’re talking about the Echo 355t. It’s 3/4 lb heavier than the Stihl MS193. I hadn’t looked into the 355 before.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think companies hired engineers to figure out how to make them break down faster.
> 
> People still have these running from the early fifties, with little or no work to them. I know people, and see others in the refrigerator section of an International Harvester forum.
> 
> View attachment 890155
> 
> View attachment 890156
> 
> View attachment 890157


Is that a diesel lol.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Oops! I read it again and see you’re talking about the Echo 355t. It’s 3/4 lb heavier than the Stihl MS193. I hadn’t looked into the 355 before.


You really need to get your hands on these saws and cut with them.


mountainguyed67 said:


> One problem I see with getting an Echo 271 is even when I say “Echo 271” they’re still thinking Stihl, so we’re talking about two different saws, but don’t know it. There would be an ongoing problem getting people to know which saw I’m working with.


Pretty sure you'd be okay with an echo, the rare negative comment I see by anyone who owns them isn't enough to make me not buy one if the overall value(quality, parts availablity, customer service if needed, actually performance ) is there. Pretty sure all those little echos are Japanese made, where are the others made . I'm looking forward to trying the new echo 70cc saw, 7410 iirc.


----------



## Haywire

Saiso said:


> ...I broke the pull cord on my snowblower so I took out the ol’ scoop (yes I could’ve used electric start I guess). Really not bad for 25 minutes.. I thought it was going to take longer than that with the scoop...... ok fine my neighbor saw me and saved my life with his tractor. I can’t wait until the right tractor for us comes on the market! Shouldn’t have given my better snowblower away at the start of the season. Anyway, the boys and I then took out the skidoo and enjoyed the white stuff! I couldn’t use the 4 wheeler much since it was so light and fluffy so the citation earned its keep today. When the boys were in the garage taking a break, that’s when the beast was unleashed. No joke this single 250 amazes me. I don’t abuse it but I sure as heck use it as a toy and it’s amazing every time! We also went for a quick rip behind the house and now the boys are pooped, the driveway is clean and the toys are back in the garage. Over and out!


Great pics, man. Good times with the kiddos!


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> You mean the Echo 271?


No I meant 355t. Only echo top handle I've run. I was very impressed with its speed and handling in the tree. 


chipper1 said:


> Is that a diesel lol.
> 
> You really need to get your hands on these saws and cut with them.
> 
> Pretty sure you'd be okay with an echo, the rare negative comment I see by anyone who owns them isn't enough to make me not buy one if the overall value(quality, parts availablity, customer service if needed, actually performance ) is there. Pretty sure all those little echos are Japanese made, where are the others made . I'm looking forward to trying the new echo 70cc saw, 7410 iirc.


I agree. Although I'm not a echo fanboy, I know plenty of people that have had their saws for a very long time. My younger brother has has a little cs330(? I thik) for so long its pathetic. Does excellent for him. The neighbor just picked up a 355t and has has a cs670 for years. He has been typically 5 to 6 cords a year with it, till I started helping him. It doesnt cut that much anymore as I'm normally running my saws but a decent saw to run non the less. Its given him practically no issues to speak of. Heck even the township I formally worked for started to transition to echo products. I truly think for the class of saw your looking at (top handle) an echo just ticks all the boxes, no matter the model.


----------



## Lionsfan

rarefish383 said:


> My wife said she’s going down to see Grammy before it snows. Said we are supposed to get a foot tonight. I guess I better slime the tractor tire and put it on stands to let it spin the tires for the slime. While it’s spinning, I’ll make a bracket for the two new 50 pound weights. With me that makes 450 pounds on the X540, hope it doesn’t spin.


When I set up my X320, the actual cast iron suitcase weights were god awful expensive. I scrounged a bucket full of wheel weights and melted them down with a camp stove and a rosebud and used a dollar store bread pan for a mold. I believe I had just shy of 120lbs. to start with, and I ended up with 4 weights that averaged 24lbs. after the rim clips were skimmed off. If memory serves me right, the angle iron frame weighed around eight lbs.


----------



## Lionsfan

Temperature rose to 18* this morning with plenty of sunshine and a bearable north wind. Decided it was as good a day as any to put old red back together after plastering a big doe a few weeks ago. Can't complain, a China's best aftermarket grill, both headlight brackets, a pair of turn signal bulbs and a can of Ace hardware banner red gloss enamel was just under $150.


----------



## Saiso

Lionsfan said:


> Temperature rose to 18* this morning with plenty of sunshine and a bearable north wind. Decided it was as good a day as any to put old red back together after plastering a big doe a few weeks ago. Can't complain, a China's best aftermarket grill, both headlight brackets, a pair of turn signal bulbs and a can of Ace hardware banner red gloss enamel was just under $150.View attachment 890322
> View attachment 890323
> View attachment 890324


Awesome man!


----------



## sean donato

Red matches pretty good.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> You really need to get your hands on these saws and cut with them.



Agreed, but how?

Tomorrow I’ll be in the small town nearest the mountains, there’s a hardware store that’s both Stihl and Echo dealers. The loggers and locals go to them, they have the biggest inventory I’ve seen. I’ll go ask them, and get quotes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> if the overall ... customer service if needed ... is there.



That’s my biggest hesitation with Echo, I don’t like what I’m hearing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure all those little echos are Japanese made, where are the others made



I found something saying Stihl has had a factory in China for 10 years, I didn’t know that. My 461 says made in Germany. I also know some are made in Virginia. So I searched trying to find where the MS193 is made, I found this on the Stihl 193 page. “A majority of STIHL gasoline-powered units sold in the United States are built in the United States from domestic and foreign parts and components.” It doesn’t answer the question. I recently bought a chain hoist, and was able to find that it was USA made (on the manufacturers product description page). I looked because I was finding that some of that company’s products are made in China. Usually if I can’t find out where a specific product is made, and I know some of that conpany’s products are made in China, I won’t buy it.


----------



## svk

Also FWIW I converted my 1/4” pitch saws to 3/8 LP. I think you would be making a mistake to go vice versa.

3/8 LP narrow kerf is probably the best thing, performance wise.


----------



## MustangMike

They told me I needed narrow kerf bars to run the narrow kerf chain, but the bars were on back order. I used the narrow kerf chain on my regular bars and never looked back!

All of the Ash post and beam for my cabin were cut that way.

All were 6.5" X 6.5" Ash - 8 12', 4 20' 2 17' and 3 27' (plus some extras that were either not needed or were defective). One of them must have had a lot of tension and exploded right after it was milled! We heard it cracking and got the heck away from it!


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Narrow kerf chain should be run on narrow kerf bars.







__





Oregon brand Micro Lite guide bar for chainsaws






apps.oregonproducts.com




(^ link ^)



https://www.oregonproducts.com/medias/90S-107044-AB-low-res.pdf?context=bWFzdGVyfGRvY3VtZW50c3wxNjY1MzgyfGFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3BkZnxkb2N1bWVudHMvaDQ4L2gwNi84ODA0MzY2NjgwMDk0LnBkZnwwOTU1OTQxZDMxNzhjMTkxY2ZmNTA2NTY1NTczN2ViYTY3MTcwZDgzZTFmMzc2MTY5NjEzZjMwMzc4ZDk5ZGNi





https://www.oregonproducts.com/medias/90PX-ChainSaw-SawChain.pdf?context=bWFzdGVyfGRvY3VtZW50c3wxMjIwNjk0fGFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3BkZnxkb2N1bWVudHMvaDYxL2gyZS84ODA0MzY2NTgxNzkwLnBkZnw3Y2ZmMDljMDZmMzBhNjMwY2E4NjQzMzBlYzYyMjlkOGM4OTQ0ODcxNjRjOGQ4NjFiYTM1ZDk0Y2JhYjI3OWRj








SpeedCut Saw Chain and Guide Bars | Oregon Products


SpeedCut Saw Chain and Guide Bars give wood-cutting professionals the speed, efficiency and performance they need to get the job done right. Find the right bar and chain for your chainsaw at OregonProducts.com.




www.oregonproducts.com





Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> When I set up my X320, the actual cast iron suitcase weights were god awful expensive. I scrounged a bucket full of wheel weights and melted them down with a camp stove and a rosebud and used a dollar store bread pan for a mold. I believe I had just shy of 120lbs. to start with, and I ended up with 4 weights that averaged 24lbs. after the rim clips were skimmed off. If memory serves me right, the angle iron frame weighed around eight lbs.View attachment 890308
> View attachment 890309
> View attachment 890310


I plan on something like that, or mount a receiver hitch to a heavy piece of 3X5 angle that I can take on and off. For now I just set one on the hitch, ratchet strapped it on. Then set the other on top and ratchet strapped it around both. It's good and tight, and will work for now. I probably have about 400 pounds of Mono Type, but it's too good of lead to use for weights. Here's what I have for now. plus the two 50 pound wheel weights. I wound up paying $40 for the two weights at an auction, plus tax.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Also FWIW I converted my 1/4” pitch saws to 3/8 LP. I think you would be making a mistake to go vice versa.
> 
> 3/8 LP narrow kerf is probably the best thing, performance wise.



Hmmmm.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Also FWIW I converted my 1/4” pitch saws to 3/8 LP. I think you would be making a mistake to go vice versa.



What cc saws?


----------



## svk

Cant recall. 35? Regardless I’ll never run 1/4 again.


----------



## MustangMike

Another snow storm headed our way tomorrow and into Fri. Been a heck of a February!

Snow is still about a foot deep and has been here since the Feb first. Been a while since we have had snow stay like that! Looks like it will still be around at the end of the month.

The storms have been playing havoc with my schedule. Some of my RR workers had to cancel because they have been ordered to stay on the job overnight!


----------



## sean donato

Got 2 emails and a text last night. First email said we were closed today. Second email said that didnt apply to the mechanics, then a text from my supervisor that said to ignore all emails, all shifts were expected to report for work today. I dont mind driving in the snow, or showing up for work, but my work is largely outside at heights and were not allowed to work in inclement weather. So indoors bored till quitting time.


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> When I set up my X320, the actual cast iron suitcase weights were god awful expensive. I scrounged a bucket full of wheel weights and melted them down with a camp stove and a rosebud and used a dollar store bread pan for a mold. I believe I had just shy of 120lbs. to start with, and I ended up with 4 weights that averaged 24lbs. after the rim clips were skimmed off. If memory serves me right, the angle iron frame weighed around eight lbs.View attachment 890308
> View attachment 890309
> View attachment 890310


One of the guys on MYTRACTOR said he used to work for a place that calibrated big "balances", scales. He said they are calibration weights. Said I could probably get $100 to $150 apiece for them. That would get me a few JD suit case weights?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> One of the guys on MYTRACTOR said he used to work for a place that calibrated big "balances", scales. He said they are calibration weights. Said I could probably get $100 to $150 apiece for them. That would get me a few JD suit case weights?


That's what they are Joe. When the dept of ag guy came to check my scale in the produce market he had ones just like that in different weight sizes. I found a 110 lb JD suitcase weight laying along the road. Dang was that hard lifting that thing up on the tailgate.


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> Temperature rose to 18* this morning with plenty of sunshine and a bearable north wind. Decided it was as good a day as any to put old red back together after plastering a big doe a few weeks ago. Can't complain, a China's best aftermarket grill, both headlight brackets, a pair of turn signal bulbs and a can of Ace hardware banner red gloss enamel was just under $150.View attachment 890322
> View attachment 890323
> View attachment 890324


HaHa, a couple months ago we had a day with 35-50 MPH winds. Came around a gentle curve and a big blue recycle bin took off and flew in to my headlight, 2018 F150. OEM was $750, after market was $275. Since I'd been up to the farm in WV, the truck was covered in dust, dirt, and mud. I took it by the collision center to see if the saw more damage than I did. Yep. I called my insurance and they said they wanted all OEM parts used to repair it. The collision center gave me a price of $1250. You have to pull the bumper to replace the head light and bucket. Once they were into it the bumper was bent, the bumper brackets were bent, some plastic stuff broke. Final price to fix one smashed headlight, $2700.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> That's what they are Joe. When the dept of ag guy came to check my scale in the produce market he had ones just like that in different weight sizes. I found a 110 lb JD suitcase weight laying along the road. Dang was that hard lifting that thing up on the tailgate.


I'd like to find a few more, the stack really well.


----------



## Lionsfan

rarefish383 said:


> One of the guys on MYTRACTOR said he used to work for a place that calibrated big "balances", scales. He said they are calibration weights. Said I could probably get $100 to $150 apiece for them. That would get me a few JD suit case weights?


I had a hunch that's what they were for. I bought my x320 in 2011, and I think the 42lb. JD suitcase weights were close to $70 a piece at the time and no one in the area had any aftermarket solution that was cheaper. Scrap prices were also super high at the time and you couldn't find used appliances laying around let alone anything cast iron!


----------



## Lionsfan

rarefish383 said:


> HaHa, a couple months ago we had a day with 35-50 MPH winds. Came around a gentle curve and a big blue recycle bin took off and flew in to my headlight, 2018 F150. OEM was $750, after market was $275. Since I'd been up to the farm in WV, the truck was covered in dust, dirt, and mud. I took it by the collision center to see if the saw more damage than I did. Yep. I called my insurance and they said they wanted all OEM parts used to repair it. The collision center gave me a price of $1250. You have to pull the bumper to replace the head light and bucket. Once they were into it the bumper was bent, the bumper brackets were bent, some plastic stuff broke. Final price to fix one smashed headlight, $2700.


I don't think my truck's worth $2,700, she's getting pretty rough.


----------



## MFV

farmer steve said:


> That's what they are Joe. When the dept of ag guy came to check my scale in the produce market he had ones just like that in different weight sizes. I found a 110 lb JD suitcase weight laying along the road. Dang was that hard lifting that thing up on the tailgate.


We had some at the grain elevator I worked at when I was younger we also scales with a place on the back you can put them to increase the amount you can weigh


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> I only have a Heatilator fireplace. The sheet metal firebox type with a double wall sheet metal flue pipe. Something about cooling flue gases condensing as creosote. So I've been told. I only burn seasoned hardwoods and I clean out about a cup every month.


to me, that is interesting. wondering what model you have?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> I don't go out of my way for sass but it is a good fire starter. I found some splits in a pile of wood i had bought and it was super dry and very light. I guess the guy I got this load from was a real scrounger. I found about a dozen or so wrist size pieces of grapevine cut to length.  That stuff is great fire starter.


many ways to start a fire. along more traditional lines... one thing for sure. kindling is king! lol. never have tried sass wood... i use pine cause i get so much drop. also cut, split, etc sections of cedar fence is good, too. one of my favs. got some old cedar fence just for such purposes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> -38 again. According to the weather report, this is at least the beginning of the end.


hi svk - if that was here, would definitely be the beginning of the end! lol... now going into cleanup and restoration phases they mentioned on tv news this morning, er: temps coming. or many will be the beginning of the end. big messes ahead. busted pipes.

guess the VDD double date went well!  i can remember being 15 and had a gf same age. to go out, neighbor drove us with them couple times...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jasent said:


> It’s trued rem 700 243win 28” 1:7. Shooting 115’s at 3030.
> That was one of the hardest pack out of my life. Packed out that bear solo, 2 miles back to camp 1000’ down. Brothers pack was full so we loaded it all in my pack. View attachment 889799


swell pix! enjoyed seeing it. thx for posting it. as they say, one pix worth a thou words...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> SVK, A decade or two ago, while bow hunting on DEP property in Carmel NY, *I saw a Red Headed Woodpecker* that was just as large as the largest Pileated Woodpecker I have ever seen. I saw it very clearly two days in a row. I did not report it at the time as I did not realize they are not supposed to get that big. The bird was beautiful, especially in flight (a lot of black/white pattern). Never seen one before or since nearly that large. Wish I had a pic of it.


i see them in my yard from time to time. rat, a tat tat tat... and again... then again! dont like them to be there, although beautiful bird... leaves holes in the pines.


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> to me, that is interesting. wondering what model you have?...


Heatilator brand Model NA36AI. Sheet metal box construction for new constructions. Mine has a fake brick fire brick panel lining and then lined with aftermarket fire bricks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Heatilator brand Model NA36AI. Sheet metal box construction for new constructions. Mine has a fake brick fire brick panel lining and then lined with aftermarket fire bricks.


oic. thx. looked at that model. net. did u add the aftermarket fire bricks? not sure if wood or gas?

thinking wood -






Heatilator NA36AI Wood Replacement Parts - Free shipping on orders over $49


Replacement parts for Heatilator NA36AI Wood stoves. We stock most of the popular parts for NA36AI Wood stoves.




www.stove-parts-unlimited.com


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> That's the best description I've ever heard!


i never seen a cow peeing on a flat rock... dont have many flat rocks up at my place! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> SVK, this photos for you palView attachment 889926


looks fine MM - vension? i got some i plan to take out of freezer later today... thaw... leek soup w/venison is the plan. yum


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I don't think I ever had some one else do my tires, and only a few times in bad weather let them do my oil. When I bought my new truck two years ago, I got a note in the mail for two free oil changes. I had just scheduled for them to put a brake controller in the truck, and added the free oil change. *When I got there the clerk said if I got all of my oil changes at that dealership, they warranted the engine for life.* They charge $70 for oil and rotation, so now I let them do it. Being the twin turbo they have to put good oil in it.


sounds like a heck of a deal, rf - for life? yours or the engines? just wondering....

_'yes, sir! new engine time, not covered! says for life... I know... 485,000 miles!... but sadly, the rod bearing wore, it threw the rod, through the block... and oh well... that's it! dead. we warrantied if for its life!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> Cold is well just dependant upon the climate your used to. Butter on the table 3' away from the stove stays hard but its still comfortable inside, I can go out to the outhouse in my boots or crocs in 2'of snow and its do-able. From the Arctic to Norway/Sweden to my stomping ground any day, no bugs! Hot places arent my thing, and more effort is required to keep my beer cold. I have worked in most of the southern states and a few crappy desert regions in the middle east, hell i'd take cold anyday!


one has not lived until they can add that to their repetoire of life's best? experiences... an AK bushman will relish such convenience in the death of winter's grasp... and not cold outhouse exp? ha... no comment needed!

and i can say, been there, done that! brrr... of a morning! central Ohio... middle of winter. pipes frozen... and Mother Nature tapping my shoulder! 14" cold snow. 

... and out to the cold (very) outhouse we trek'd....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Can always put more clothes on is my thought. *Once your ** nekkid **its game over.*


not always...  lol


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I don't go out of my way for sass but it is a good fire starter. I found some splits in a pile of wood i had bought and it was super dry and very light. I guess the guy I got this load from was a real scrounger. I found about a dozen or so wrist size pieces of grapevine cut to length.  That stuff is great fire starter.


I was at a craft show almost 40 years ago and a guy had a bunch of Mandolins he made. I wanted one to hang on the wall just because they were pretty. He played Amazing Grace on one for me. It had the softest sound, and with that song, almost brought tears to my eyes. It was honey colored, almost like Oak. It was very light. I asked what it was. It was Sassafras. I still have it, unfortunately, I can't carry a tune in a 10 quart bucket, much less play it. It's still pretty.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> So I’ll go ahead with the purchase, then get with you when I can measure it?
> 
> I haven’t found anything to back up Rich not liking the CS-271. I found several favorable reviews. Most YouTube videos are “Look at my new saw”, those don’t help me. A few were of people who have been using them for a time.



if u get the E CS-271 - pretty sure you will like it! i  mine! actually, like all my Echo stuff.  if ur deal is for both would be interested in ur thots on the 2511, too... no doubt cute n sassy! my 271 is anything but a toy saw!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some say laughter is akin to shivering... both can help you warm up...


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic. thx. looked at that model. net. did u add the aftermarket fire bricks? not sure if wood or gas?
> 
> thinking wood -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatilator NA36AI Wood Replacement Parts - Free shipping on orders over $49
> 
> 
> Replacement parts for Heatilator NA36AI Wood stoves. We stock most of the popular parts for NA36AI Wood stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stove-parts-unlimited.com


Yes it's wood burner. The fire brick panels that came with it cracked so I wanted extra protection. So I just set in 2 rows of 1" brick.


----------



## svk

We are up to 12 degrees now. Supposed to be 37 degrees next Monday!

Did ok fishing yesterday, and had a good time. I think we caught 15 walleyes which is fabulous for regular lakes but slow up there.

It was -30 on Tuesday night. We were actually too warm sleeping in the fish house!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Did ok fishing yesterday, and had a good time. I think we caught 15 walleyes which is fabulous for regular lakes but slow up there.



I can't help feeling something is missing.


----------



## svk

First and smallest fish of the day but it netted me $20. My youngest son won “most” and “largest” categories.


----------



## Saiso

Guys... dudes... homies and sisters... we finally got a tractor!! So I’ve been kinda wishing and dreaming for a couple years now for a tractor. I’m literally a little kid now. TRACTORS ARE SO FUN TO DRIVE. Oh yeah it’s my first tractor. Ok so we contemplated buying new + interest (disgusting) or buying used. For our first tractor we couldn’t justify 50k pre-interest or 68k after 15 years so we decided to go used. Holy is it ever fun. I always dreamed of sitting in orange or green. The day has come. 2007 Kubota B7800 with loader/bucket and snowblower. I know you Americans don’t use snowblowers much but they’re the thing to have here. I for once want some more snow. The boys wanted to come in after being outside two hours so I stayed for another hour and played around with this thing. Okok I’ll stop rambling since most of you guys already have a tractor. Anyway, here’s a few pictures. The two areas beside the garage were never properly cleaned. A few minutes later and it’s now clean and prettier on both sides! The goal for this tractor this summer is to find the best way for us to make it useful on our wood lot! Yeeeeeeeya!


----------



## rarefish383

A couple days ago I posted that my Blue Birds are back in town. I saw a Male fly in the box, so I started watching, and 4 came out of the box. I read that they will squeeze as many in a box as they can to stay warm. Yesterday I saw two fly in, then a third male stood in the hole and kept sticking his head and shoulders in. I was wondering if there were so many in there he wouldn't fit. Then a female flew up and sat on the fence. Every time he would lean forward, she would get closer. One time he leaned half way in the hole and the female flew up, landed on his back, ducked her head down and ran right up his back and into the hole. The Three Stooges couldn't have done better.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> one has not lived until they can add that to their repetoire of life's best? experiences... an AK bushman will relish such convenience in the death of winter's grasp... and not cold outhouse exp? ha... no comment needed!
> 
> and i can say, been there, done that! brrr... of a morning! central Ohio... middle of winter. pipes frozen... and Mother Nature tapping my shoulder! 14" cold snow.
> 
> ... and out to the cold (very) outhouse we trek'd....
> 
> View attachment 890496



I did the 'AK outhouse' back in 1956, My first assignment in the AF was NE Cape, St. Lawrence, AK. I thought that was remote. Nope, couple months later they moved me to the opposite end of the island at a small army detachment. "facility" there was a couple 50 gal drums with a 2-holer built over them. Flap door allowed forklift to pick up the barrels for burning. Absolutely no insulation at all, only protecion was that flap door that fit looely. Good wind would blow straight up. Real fun at around 20 below.


----------



## rarefish383

This is cracking me up! It's like watching the clown car at the circus. 4 in, and 4 out, I wonder if there are more in there.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> I did the 'AK outhouse' back in 1956,


Spent a summer in AK in a remote location. The outhouse had two stories: snow accumulation in winter required the upper level (‘waste’ traveled down a stove pipe, past the first story). 

Upper level also had a pile of pebbles: apparently, one has to ‘weight’ the toilet paper when windy. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> I did the 'AK outhouse' back in 1956, My first assignment in the AF was NE Cape, St. Lawrence, AK. I thought that was remote. Nope, couple months later they moved me to the opposite end of the island at a small army detachment. "facility" there was a couple 50 gal drums with a 2-holer built over them. Flap door allowed forklift to pick up the barrels for burning. Absolutely no insulation at all, only protecion was that flap door that fit looely. Good wind would blow straight up. Real fun at around 20 below.


Out at Philmont, in NM, they had one, two, and three holers. Of course this was in the summer, but no building, no door, nothing but a wooden box over a hole in the ground. This is the 368,000 acre Scout Ranch. The single seaters were called fighter planes. The two seaters were Pilot and Co Pilot, and the three seaters were Pilot, Co Pilot, and Bombardier. They were all on a grassy knoll, with a beautiful view. I think most of the boys would hold their poop till they were ready to burst before sitting on one of those things.


----------



## Jere39

@Saiso Congratulations - I appreciate that grin. You will have no trouble finding uses in your wood lot. Do you have a trailer you can pull around with it?
Enjoy!


----------



## Saiso

Jere39 said:


> @Saiso Congratulations - I appreciate that grin. You will have no trouble finding uses in your wood lot. Do you have a trailer you can pull around with it?
> Enjoy!


I haven’t decided what I’m doing yet. My wood lot is 10 minutes east. Whether I drive it there in the spring or float is there, is the question. So I either cough up 40$ ish twice a year to bring it there and back or buy a trailer for 2k? I’m guessing and does the trick too. Now I also need to find a way to make it worth my money on my wood lot so either a trailer to haul 16in firewood, some 4-8’ length or simply a few chains to bring out a few sections at a time. All unknown to me really.. will all depend on the market and what youtube/AS can provide as far as information and how to/what to


----------



## Jere39

The one at our cabin in the mountains was built by the CCC in the late 1930's. We have to tip it up and apply some clean-out every 20 years or so. During hunting season first guy out in the morning is the seat warmer, then the parade of guys hoping to catch a warm seat lines up by the stove awaiting their turn.




This last time, we noticed it had gradually been getting shorter as the bottom ends of the side boards were rotting away. So, we banded the bottom with some PT two bys. Something I guess the CCC never considered?


----------



## svk

svk said:


> I’m seriously thinking about buying this saw and selling a bunch of other small ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 439 Chainsaw
> 
> 
> Extremely lightweight, compact and handy chainsaw for farmers and demanding consumers needing a versatile tool for lighter cutting tasks. Featuring X-Torq®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.husqvarna.com


I just snagged one of these off eBay for a decent discount. They are discontinued after the 2020 model year. 

May have to set it up with 3/8 LP NK


----------



## svk

@Philbert do you have any experience with the redesigned Husqvarna helmet? Looks to be better built than the last one.


----------



## H-Ranch

Burned a load of black locust "unstackables" for the polar vortex a couple nights ago. Reportedly down to -9°F. Was rewarded with a nice bed of glowing coals in the morning and everything still up to temp.

Now back to your regularly scheduled ash and highly valuable black walnut programming.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> @Philbert do you have any experience with the redesigned Husqvarna helmet? Looks to be better built than the last one.


Have not compared them. Husky, like STIHL, probably has several versions (homeowner, mid range, professional), plus, some others sold in other countries that you may have seen.

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> Guys... dudes... homies and sisters... we finally got a tractor!! So I’ve been kinda wishing and dreaming for a couple years now for a tractor. I’m literally a little kid now. TRACTORS ARE SO FUN TO DRIVE. Oh yeah it’s my first tractor. Ok so we contemplated buying new + interest (disgusting) or buying used. For our first tractor we couldn’t justify 50k pre-interest or 68k after 15 years so we decided to go used. Holy is it ever fun. I always dreamed of sitting in orange or green. The day has come. 2007 Kubota B7800 with loader/bucket and snowblower. I know you Americans don’t use snowblowers much but they’re the thing to have here. I for once want some more snow. The boys wanted to come in after being outside two hours so I stayed for another hour and played around with this thing. Okok I’ll stop rambling since most of you guys already have a tractor. Anyway, here’s a few pictures. The two areas beside the garage were never properly cleaned. A few minutes later and it’s now clean and prettier on both sides! The goal for this tractor this summer is to find the best way for us to make it useful on our wood lot! Yeeeeeeeya!


That's great, congratulations.
Just used mine yesterday to clear out some snow around the round pile then where I plan on making another pile of splits to sell next fall. I also moved the splitter near the pile, which was in 1.5' merican(around 45 centimeters ).


A nice set of hooks on the bucket sure is nice, and one in the center would be too, although I don't have one.




Saiso said:


> I haven’t decided what I’m doing yet. My wood lot is 10 minutes east. Whether I drive it there in the spring or float is there, is the question. So I either cough up 40$ ish twice a year to bring it there and back or buy a trailer for 2k? I’m guessing and does the trick too. Now I also need to find a way to make it worth my money on my wood lot so either a trailer to haul 16in firewood, some 4-8’ length or simply a few chains to bring out a few sections at a time. All unknown to me really.. will all depend on the market and what youtube/AS can provide as far as information and how to/what to


I like trailers, besides how you gonna get all the wood you'll be gathering back to the house, and what if you need to bring the tractor back to the house for a bit. A 16' trailer would be the shortest I'd go, 20 would be nicer, but I don't remember what you would be pulling it with so that may be a determining factor.
I snagged this 14' trailer up, it's fine for the tractor and loader, but it was a little short to get the setup and the rototiller. With a 16 you could get the quad and the tractor on there.
This is my b2920(the one above is the L3800), it's about the same size as yours for reference.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> @Philbert do you have any experience with the redesigned Husqvarna helmet? Looks to be better built than the last one.


I've heard good things about the new climbing one from husky, and I saw a video a guy liked the new one you're probably talking about.
Just today I saw a new stihl helmet, it didn't have ears attached and it seemed to be styled more like a climbing helmet. It looked real cheap, reminded me of a party hat someone would wear for new yrs lol. I didn't have time to look at it, but I will next time I'm there, if it's as light looking at it appeared and is rated well I'd consider it, even though I may be late for the party .


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, the climbing helmets are even another category. Mine is MSA, and I didn’t ’need’ one, but got the opportunity to try it. Really like how it fits and holds, especially with the ear muffs down. Forget that I have it on. 

Great for maneuvering through brush, etc., even on the ground. Does not offer the sun or rain protection of a brimmed helmet. 

Good to have choices. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> Now I also need to find a way to make it worth my money on my wood lot so either a trailer to haul 16in firewood, some 4-8’ length or simply a few chains to bring out a few sections at a time. All unknown to me really.. will all depend on the market and what youtube/AS can provide as far as information and how to/what to


Forgot to answer this part. I don't know how your trailer are set up, but if you have a way to turn around with a trailer behind the tractor I like that idea. The little truck bed trailer I hooked @Maud up was a nice setup to pull around and with the bumper on the back it's tough for in the woods and you could hook a splitter to it to split it as you cut it. If time is short them maybe carrying it out and loading it on a trailer to be processed later would be an option, but it does take a bit more time to me. I try to avoid skidding wood as much as possible because the wood gets dirty and you will be sharpening a lot more.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yeah, the climbing helmets are even another category. Mine is MSA, and I didn’t ’need’ one, but got the opportunity to try it. Really like how it fits and holds, especially with the ear muffs down. Forget that I have it on.
> 
> Great for maneuvering through brush, etc., even on the ground. Does not offer the sun or rain protection of a brimmed helmet.
> 
> Good to have choices.
> 
> Philbert


I didn't really think about the rain protection as I don't wear my climbing helmet when it rains because I don't climb when it rains. Fair weather climber, actually I prefer it be nearly perfect, and that's if I climb lol. What I like about the climbing helmets most is as you said, you can get around easy with it on and it's almost as if it's not there. I don't like a brimmed helmet, I'm always hitting my head on things when I wear them for work. My favorite thing is when wearing one on a job and I hit my head on something and some says, "good thing you're wearing a helmet" , if I wasn't wearing it I wouldn't have hit my head. I spent about 15yrs wearing them and that never changed, may explain a few things .
My climbing helmet has no ears and no chin strap and it stays put, obviously a branch or chunk hitting it could always change that . 
The standard falling helmets I have stay put very well too, I have one with a shield and one without, both with ears. 
It would be great to get one of the new climbing helmets with the visor/shield built in .
I have this old helmet I could put the visor on.


----------



## MFV

Saiso said:


> Guys... dudes... homies and sisters... we finally got a tractor!! So I’ve been kinda wishing and dreaming for a couple years now for a tractor. I’m literally a little kid now. TRACTORS ARE SO FUN TO DRIVE. Oh yeah it’s my first tractor. Ok so we contemplated buying new + interest (disgusting) or buying used. For our first tractor we couldn’t justify 50k pre-interest or 68k after 15 years so we decided to go used. Holy is it ever fun. I always dreamed of sitting in orange or green. The day has come. 2007 Kubota B7800 with loader/bucket and snowblower. I know you Americans don’t use snowblowers much but they’re the thing to have here. I for once want some more snow. The boys wanted to come in after being outside two hours so I stayed for another hour and played around with this thing. Okok I’ll stop rambling since most of you guys already have a tractor. Anyway, here’s a few pictures. The two areas beside the garage were never properly cleaned. A few minutes later and it’s now clean and prettier on both sides! The goal for this tractor this summer is to find the best way for us to make it useful on our wood lot! Yeeeeeeeya!


Figure out how to add a nice lite bar I got one from tractor supply 75 bucks and pretty nice


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> I just snagged one of these off eBay for a decent discount.


I picked up a clean example of its predecessor, the 339XP, recently. Should be great in small wood.





__





339XP Bar and Chain Choice


I was looking for a light duty saw and picked up this clean, low hours 339XP. I believe It is a 338XP with a rear handle? It came without bar, chain and rim sprocket so I get to choose. I'm thinking 12" bar and . 325 narrow kerf chain - unless anyone sensible can persuade me otherwise? I don't...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Tomorrow I’ll be in the small town nearest the mountains, there’s a hardware store that’s both Stihl and Echo dealers



Turns out they’re Stihl and Husqvarna dealers, not Echo. They have no Stihl top handle saws, they’ve been back ordered since July. He says it’s because Covid has reduced the workforce. When I told him what I will use it for he suggested the Stihl 250 or 170, both are more saw than I want to carry. We put the 170 with 16” bar on his scale, it weighed 10.1 lbs. it’s a homeowners rear handle saw.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if u get the E CS-271 - pretty sure you will like it! i  mine! actually, like all my Echo stuff.  if ur deal is for both would be interested in ur thots on the 2511, too... no doubt cute n sassy! my 271 is anything but a toy saw!



Good to hear. We’re not getting a 2511, we’re getting two CS-271. 2511 seems too small.


----------



## Cowboy254

I'm accustomed to talk about maple syrup, guns, tractors, mills, birds whisky and whatnot but I never thought the topic of thunderboxes would come up in the scrounging thread


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> I picked up a clean example of its predecessor, the 339XP, recently. Should be great in small wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 339XP Bar and Chain Choice
> 
> 
> I was looking for a light duty saw and picked up this clean, low hours 339XP. I believe It is a 338XP with a rear handle? It came without bar, chain and rim sprocket so I get to choose. I'm thinking 12" bar and . 325 narrow kerf chain - unless anyone sensible can persuade me otherwise? I don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com


So the 439 is a rear handled version of the 435. Which is different from the 33x saws.

I have a 335 project saw if anyone is interested.


----------



## MustangMike

1) You guys post too much in Tax Season

2) Woodpeckers will not make a hole in a tree unless there are bugs in the tree, so they are doing the tree a favor.

3) A soft seat in the outhouse is like a hot seat ... very easy and simple solution to comfort!


----------



## svk

"Built like a brick shithouse" was one of my dad's favorite terms LOL.

It usually meant someone was built like an NFL lineman but occasionally was used for a woman of exemplary proportions.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> 2) Woodpeckers will not make a hole in a tree unless there are bugs in the tree, so they are doing the tree a favor.


Not true they hollow out nests in healthy trees . They did it to a maple right next to a dying ash in my back yard not my pick. Asked the arborist who looked at the ash about it said there were no bugs in the maple but he sees it all the time ,Now the squirrels live in them


----------



## SS396driver

still snowing too


----------



## SS396driver

Got the ran into problems message


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Got the ran into problems message


No surprise, this site is glitchy and slow to load on the best of days for me.


----------



## svk

I’m going to have to agree with Mike. Woodpeckers don’t peck unless there’s something in there. The tree may appear perfectly healthy but there’s bugs in there somewhere.


----------



## SS396driver

I asked the arborist about it . He said the nest has nothing to do with bugs , altho hes seen it before in live healthy trees most times they use dead trees to make nests reason being the wood is softer

Guys been doing it for 40 plus years si I kinda trust him . He took down the ash but said the maple was good with no infestation. So he left it and it actually made his climb much harder


----------



## svk

Below zero again tonight but high of 23 tomorrow. I have a ton of things to do outside now that it warmed up so I’ll be busy all weekend. The work never ends.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> I’m going to have to agree with Mike. Woodpeckers don’t peck unless there’s something in there. The tree may appear perfectly healthy but there’s bugs in there somewhere.


Probably true in most instances but we had wood peckers makes holes in the siding on our house.


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> still snowing too View attachment 890651
> View attachment 890652


Here too, hope I don’t meet anyone 
Wasn’t sure about getting to the job site for the logger the other day but the ole Ford did good


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Probably true in most instances but we had wood peckers makes holes in the siding on our house.


They’ve done that to two of my houses, the put nests in both walls. Also small holes looking for bugs.


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe when nesting they are not looking for bugs, but when they just drill holes, in your house or in a tree, there are bugs!

Now, if Science can just generate a genetic mutation that likes those Emerald Green bugs ...

Perhaps through selective breeding ... like we develop new dogs!


----------



## JustJeff

I was at my brother in law's when a pileated woodpecker had a go at the siding on his shop. Tin siding! In a horseshoe of trees with a hill behind, it was so loud I thought someone was shooting a machine gun for a second.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

They knock on tin to attract mates cause the sound travels further. Or super dry power poles. 

There used to be a lot more sapsuckers than there are now and it was constant on our power pole all May.


----------



## svk

I do think the acorn woodpeckers are really cool. They have crazy eyes and completely fill dead trees with acorns.


----------



## farmer steve

A little yellow snow  this morning while things were Stihl frozen.
Taking some mulberry trees out of the property line fencerow.


----------



## Jasent

Just finished up the new member to the fleet. Still waiting on a few parts like clutch. Probably can hear it’s a bit loose, springs are good but have worn grooves. Stihl 044


----------



## old CB

From what I've gathered about woodpecker behavior, there's essentially two sorts of pecking. In the spring, a certain amount of percussion is mating behavior: Hey gals, get a load of my noise! (We also have pygmy nuthatches, tiny things that could bathe in a tablespoon, and they're just as loud and destructive as woodpeckers on house siding. I aim a BB gun just to one side of such pests, but they're back in a minute or two.) 

Then, actual feeding behavior. Woodpeckers will try drilling here, there, and everywhere looking for feed, and anytime their work produces a hollow sound, that would mean some insect or grub within produced that hollow. Unfortunately, house siding often covers voids that seem to tell the birds there's feed lurking. Before we covered our old wood siding with steel (for fire protection mostly), I wondered why there were perfectly straight lines of holes. A builder friend pointed out that the tiny gaps between inner sheets (T-11 plywood, or whatever it was called) would trick the birds into thinking they were insect galleries.

As a complete amateur, I wouldn't argue with anyone who says a woodpecker will hollow out part of a healthy tree for a nest site, but most of the woodpecker work I see in trees can be traced to carpenter ants or similar within. I dropped a white pine (upstate NY) for a friend a year or two back that a pileated woodpecker was tearing apart. The inside of that tree was riddled with carpenter ants.


----------



## SS396driver

Woodpeckers during mating season will hammer anything that makes a load noise . They will peck at steel poles and aluminum gutters to attract a mate . They drive me crazy in early spring


----------



## hamish

Haywire said:


> View attachment 890141
> View attachment 890142


My day yesterday......


----------



## chipper1

How you guys holding out on wood for the rest of this yr.
I took a couple more wheelbarrow loads out after the picture and I will need to get more tomorrow. Pretty confident I'll have enough here for the rest of the yr. 


And since were on the bird topic .


----------



## Ryan A

Latest I’ve ever sold wood over here. 5 wheelbarrow loads this size to a customer 1/4 mile away....only pic I had.


----------



## muddstopper

Ryan A said:


> Latest I’ve ever sold wood over here. 5 wheelbarrow loads this size to a customer 1/4 mile away....only pic I had.View attachment 890928


Delivering wood in a wheel barrow takes a lot of dedication.


----------



## Jasent

muddstopper said:


> Delivering wood in a wheel barrow takes a lot of dedication.


Especially 1/4 mile


----------



## MechanicMatt

Went way upstate with my brother in law to pick up his half a cow (butchered) while we were up there we swung by his brothers farm to grab a little sled for my niece to play around on. Old girl runs pretty good, I gave it a rip up at the farm


----------



## Ryan A

Should say delivered 5 wheelbarrow loads in a vehicle 1/4 mile down the road.....all scrounged wood.


----------



## djg james

Ryan A said:


> Should say delivered 5 wheelbarrow loads in a vehicle 1/4 mile down the road.....all scrounged wood.


I'm just glad MM's half cow was butchered!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Went way upstate with my brother in law to pick up his half a cow (butchered) while we were up there we swung by his brothers farm to grab a little sled for my niece to play around on. Old girl runs pretty good, I gave it a rip up at the farmView attachment 890948
> View attachment 890949
> View attachment 890950


Love it. Is that a 71? My first sled was a 72’ 292 Panther.


----------



## svk

Got a slow start to my day. Came home after basketball and had a headache so I rested for a couple hours and headed outside around two. Worked on projects till dark then more inside projects for a couple more hours.

My plow truck appears to have a couple of bad ball joints plus a bad wheel bearing so I’m on limited use till it can get into the shop. Obviously the ball joints aren’t an immediate need but since they need to pull things apart to do the wheel bearing they may as well fix that too. 

Tomorrow I need to rewire the lights on my new to me snowmobile trailer and continue to work on outdoor projects.

It was a beautiful sunny day outside and we have an overnight low in the teens. So much better than last week.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Latest I’ve ever sold wood over here. 5 wheelbarrow loads this size to a customer 1/4 mile away....only pic I had.View attachment 890928



IIRC, that is about 9/63rds of a cube (or 65/7ths of an arm load), taken 1965/24ths of a stagger on a Saturday night. Nicely done!


----------



## Ryan A

Cowboy254 said:


> IIRC, that is about 9/63rds of a cube (or 65/7ths of an arm load), taken 1965/24ths of a stagger on a Saturday night. Nicely done!


Enough to fill her firewood rack...$60 cash. Not a bad deal.


----------



## svk

Guys, I do believe I have RAD. Lol.

This doesn’t include the several reels on ice rods, my Muskie reel, nor my vintage spincast or levelwind reels.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Guys, I do believe I have RAD. Lol.
> 
> This doesn’t include the several reels on ice rods, my Muskie rod, nor my vintage spincast reels.
> View attachment 890961


Looks like your accomplice is trying to help out, or blend in..
Or maybe waiting for what your collection brings in? lol.
Nice collection.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Looks like your accomplice is trying to help out, or blend in..
> Or maybe waiting for what your collection brings in? lol.
> Nice collection.


She’s hoping there will be some loose line that she can bat at.

My old cats would try to eat the line if they could catch it when we’d play with them.


----------



## H-Ranch

Well, when spring was here in January I thought maybe I would be able to lift the wife's Jeep before it got new tires. Didn't want to buy the stock size and look ridiculous after it was lifted for the next couple of years. But now that winter is back, clearly something needed to be done. We have been judicious in our use of it only on plowed roads, even then driving cautiously.

So off to Craigslist I went on Friday night and scrounged up a decent set of winter snow tires mounted on Jeep wheels for a fair price. I'm sure some of you are shocked that Craigslist is still around since fb marketplace is dominating (at least that's what I hear), but there are still deals to be found. I think nearing the end of the season probably helped. OK, I admit that being 1" larger than stock was also a motivating factor.

The 2013 Grand Cherokee wheels fit the 2008 Commander just fine with the exception of a very square shaped wheel weight that just scraped the knuckle. After a few minutes of clean up, everything is good. Seems to go through the snowbanks now without even spinning a tire.

So here is my @MustangMike tires for the next several weeks. @Cowboy254 the Jeep needed new tyres (unfortunately sometimes that actually means new tyres.) Do you think I can pull it off as a belated Valentine's Day gift?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Guys, I do believe I have RAD. Lol.
> 
> This doesn’t include the several reels on ice rods, my Muskie reel, nor my vintage spincast or levelwind reels.


And they all work? More reels than a person can use. I've got a bunch, but once the bail springs go, they're kaput. Hard to find replacement parts on reels that are several years old because manufacturers change models every year. I have an older Mitchell that I'd like to find springs for.
PS. I confess, I have LAD (Lure Acquisition Disease).


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> And they all work? More reels than a person can use. I've got a bunch, but once the bail springs go, they're kaput. Hard to find replacement parts on reels that are several years old because manufacturers change models every year. I have an older Mitchell that I'd like to find springs for.
> PS. I confess, I have LAD (Lure Acquisition Disease).


I looked over his Mitchell collection too. One of them is a Garcia/Mitchell, those were the good ones.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Well, when spring was here in January I thought maybe I would be able to lift the wife's Jeep before it got new tires. Didn't want to buy the stock size and look ridiculous after it was lifted for the next couple of years. But now that winter is back, clearly something needed to be done. We have been judicious in our use of it only on plowed roads, even then driving cautiously.
> 
> So off to Craigslist I went on Friday night and scrounged up a decent set of winter snow tires mounted on Jeep wheels for a fair price. I'm sure some of you are shocked that Craigslist is still around since fb marketplace is dominating (at least that's what I hear), but there are still deals to be found. I think nearing the end of the season probably helped. OK, I admit that being 1" larger than stock was also a motivating factor.
> 
> The 2013 Grand Cherokee wheels fit the 2008 Commander just fine with the exception of a very square shaped wheel weight that just scraped the knuckle. After a few minutes of clean up, everything is good. Seems to go through the snowbanks now without even spinning a tire.
> 
> So here is my @MustangMike tires for the next several weeks. @Cowboy254 the Jeep needed new tyres (unfortunately sometimes that actually means new tyres.) Do you think I can pull it off as a belated Valentine's Day gift?View attachment 890980
> View attachment 890981
> View attachment 890982


Looks nice. You definitely got your miles out of the old ones. 

I try to acquire multiple wheel combinations so I’ve always got a good set for winter for each vehicle.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> And they all work?


One Mitchell and one Shakespeare have bad bail springs. I usually save up till I have a couple of broken ones then bring them or mail them to a reel repair shop. The last place in Minneapolis didn’t do a great job for me so I’m trying a place in Wisconsin this time.


djg james said:


> More reels than a person can use.


Five of these (the two old levelwind, the Heddon, and two Mitchells belonged to my dad and grandpa plus one Mitchell from my great uncle). I’ve put the levelwind reels through their paces but use the others sparingly.

I do have a lot but at the same point with seven people in the family we do use a number of them frequently (my wife has 3 pink reels of her own for various applications).


djg james said:


> I've got a bunch, but once the bail springs go, they're kaput. Hard to find replacement parts on reels that are several years old because manufacturers change models every year. I have an older Mitchell that I'd like to find springs for.
> PS. I confess, I have LAD (Lure Acquisition Disease).


I used to but need to start acquiring lures again. They are so damn expensive now too, even jigs! I tie my own spinners so will be doing that before walleye opener starts as I have plenty of components.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Looks nice. You definitely got your miles out of the old ones.
> 
> I try to acquire multiple wheel combinations so I’ve always got a good set for winter for each vehicle.


Rarely, if ever, you have heard me say that a tire owes me anything at the end of its life. When we first got married, my wife gave me grief over the number of wheels/tires I keep around. I once purchased 11 tires from a place in Texas. The manufacturer had stopped making them and they had the last in stock in the country. I know because I called the manufacturer and they checked all their distributors! It was my all time favorite tire and I would buy more today if I could. Flashback: I'm sounding like Spidey now.


----------



## svk

I have a hard time saying no to tires. I’ll save a good tire even if it doesn’t fit something I have at the moment.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I have a hard time saying no to tires. I’ll save a good tire even if it doesn’t fit something I have at the moment.


I know the feeling! LOL. I've gifted several brand new spare trailer wheel/tire assemblies to friends. I usually picked them up for next to nothing from other friends or garage sales. Somehow people buy trailers but never have a spare to go with it.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> One Mitchell and one Shakespeare have bad bail springs. I usually save up till I have a couple of broken ones then bring them or mail them to a reel repair shop. The last place in Minneapolis didn’t do a great job for me so I’m trying a place in Wisconsin this time.
> 
> Five of these (the two old levelwind, the Heddon, and two Mitchells belonged to my dad and grandpa plus one Mitchell from my great uncle. I’ve put the levelwind reels through their paces but use the others sparingly.
> 
> I do have a lot but at the same point with seven people in the family we do use a number of them frequently (my wife has 3 pink reels of her own for various applications.
> 
> I used to but need to start acquiring lures again. They are so damn expensive now too, even jigs! I tie my own spinners so will be doing that before walleye opener starts as I have plenty of components.


As with chainsaws, finding someone to competently repair reels is a hard thing to find. There use to be a repair shop in St. Louis that I went to years ago to try to buy bail springs. I had used them before with success. This time, the only person there was more interested in playing with his phone and not helping me. They went under shortly after that. That's why I try to repair both, saws and reels, myself.


----------



## svk

The crazy thing is I can build nearly anything mechanical and I still can’t reliably change a bail spring.

The last place I went to wasn’t too helpful. I think 2 or 3 of the reels they repaired didn’t work and they made excuses. It was cheap so I walked away rather than trying to deal with unmotivated people.


----------



## svk

One thing I’ve done a lot of is strip reels of the heavy grease they come with from the factory and replace with a light oil so they can be used for ice fishing. Even at 30 degrees you can barely crank some of them because everything is so gummed up. If a guy really wanted to do it right you could use graphite but light oil works fine for as cold as I want to fish.


----------



## SS396driver

Ok I’m at a loss . I don’t know if it’s chrome or not but this is what I get when I try to load this site on my tablet Works fine on my phone with safari


----------



## svk

It was all glitchy a few minutes ago....my posts weren’t posting then they posted double.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I looked over his Mitchell collection too. One of them is a Garcia/Mitchell, those were the good ones.


To my knowledge all Mitchell’s were made by Garcia. Which one in the pic caught your eye?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> One thing I’ve done a lot of is strip reels of the heavy grease they come with from the factory and replace with a light oil so they can be used for ice fishing. Even at 30 degrees you can barely crank some of them because everything is so gummed up. If a guy really wanted to do it right you could use graphite but light oil works fine for as cold as I want to fish.


I wish we had (could go) ice fishing around here. Would make the Winters more bearable.


----------



## Lionsfan

At a glance, all of yours were probably made in France by Garcia. The one's with the wing shaped anti'reverse lever definitely were for sure,


svk said:


> To my knowledge all Mitchell’s were made by Garcia. Which one in the pic caught your eye?


 ( unless parts have been swapped). Garcia sold the rights to the Mitchell series of reels to Johnson outdoors in 1980, and they sold it to pure fishing in the early 90's. At some point in the 80's, production moved from France to Hi-Fong-Wu, and that's when the plastic bodies, plastic side covers and plastic rotors destroyed the most iconic reel in the history of the sport.


----------



## old CB

France is what I remembered as point of manufacture for the Garcia Mitchell reels. Early '60s as a kid I felt like the richest soul on earth when I had a Garcia Mitchell 300 in my hands.

I inherited my dad's 308 (I think that's the correct #), the mini size. Was a prized possession of mine. Took my son fishing on a local lake (think he was about 8 yrs old) and he fumbled & dropped the rig overboard. It stung, but I couldn't say a word beyond "Could've happened to anyone."

Still have a 300 sitting on a shelf at camp. Can't recall but I think the bail spring might have been its only problem.

Shimano Sahara reels are my go-to now.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> How you guys holding out on wood for the rest of this yr.
> I took a couple more wheelbarrow loads out after the picture and I will need to get more tomorrow. Pretty confident I'll have enough here for the rest of the yr.
> View attachment 890915



Pretty sure I've got enough wood to get through the summer.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty sure I've got enough wood to get through the summer.


That's funny stuff right there lol.
I just hauled in a couple medium wheelbarrow loads to fill the rack, and one large one that will get left in the wheelbarrow.
Should be good until next weekend. I wasn't out, but there is snow coming tomorrow and I figured why not get this done ahead of it since I have time today.
Also cleaned the snow off the excursion and gave it a jump, I'll be replacing the battery soon. Moved it to the area I cleared out for splitting next week so I can clear the trailer off there. Spring isn't far out for us, I see the maples showing buds already, won't be long and we'll be as warm as it is there.
Have a great Monday.


----------



## Philbert

Took my MIL's car in for some service a while back. Tire place will not touch tires that are over 7 years old, except to check pressure, or replace them. They will not patch a leak, replace a stem, balance them, etc.

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Sitting here watching the snow melt. Was about 10" total on the ground a few days ago. Been a few degees above freezing for 4 days, today starts the serious thaw. 38* and a strong breeze going. I'm hoping for several days of split/haul/pile of the old locust bunch before my surgery on the 4th. Definitely not looking forward to 6 weeks of 'do nothing'...

Wa state opened up for limited business now so out coffee group is back in business. Everything has been closed sine last November. Just me in house that long other than a weekly shopping spree got real old, really fast.


----------



## Lionsfan

old CB said:


> France is what I remembered as point of manufacture for the Garcia Mitchell reels. Early '60s as a kid I felt like the richest soul on earth when I had a Garcia Mitchell 300 in my hands.
> 
> I inherited my dad's 308 (I think that's the correct #), the mini size. Was a prized possession of mine. Took my son fishing on a local lake (think he was about 8 yrs old) and he fumbled & dropped the rig overboard. It stung, but I couldn't say a word beyond "Could've happened to anyone."
> 
> Still have a 300 sitting on a shelf at camp. Can't recall but I think the bail spring might have been its only problem.
> 
> Shimano Sahara reels are my go-to now.


We had 3-4 of them back in the day. The only one left is a 308 my dad purchased from K-mart when my mom worked there. Mom quit her job at K-mart shortly before my sister was born, in 1969.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Question for the Hive Mind:
> 
> For some reason, the valve stems on the tires of all our cars are buried these days behind the wheel covers, making them hard to reach with my tire pressure gauges and air compressor. PIA tonight when all the tire pressure warning lights went off with this stupid cold weather.
> 
> 1. Do I buy new pressure gauges (one for each car, plus a spare or two) and a new inflator thingy, that all reach into these spaces (higher cost option)?, or
> 2. Do I just buy a few valve extenders and screw them on, temporarily, as needed (low cost option)?, or
> 3. Both, because one thing or another will get lost when I need it?





Philbert said:


> I'm thinking that these will be easier to seal against those pesky tire stems, than the 'ball' end ones I have now
> View attachment 889910
> View attachment 889911
> View attachment 889912


This is what I went with (L to R):
- the old style, ball air chuck that would not seat easily on some short valves (for reference);
- simple, straight air chuck that came in an air compressor accessory kit many years ago;
- straight shot 'pencil' pressure gauge, 0- 60 psi;
- dual end inflator;
- valve extenders, to keep in the glove box of each car, in case I am at a gas station somewhere and have to use their hose, etc.;
- dial type pressure gauge with straight on inlet, and release valve, 0- 60 psi.




The chains (because someone is going to ask) is to keep the small parts from getting lost. They get clipped to a wire shelf next to my hose reel, so that they don't fall off and roll behind something, when I am using a different accessory.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Guys, I do believe I have RAD. Lol.
> 
> This doesn’t include the several reels on ice rods, my Muskie reel, nor my vintage spincast or levelwind reels.
> View attachment 890961


Being on the East Coast all of my stuff was surf gear. I had a few small Mitchell Salt Water Reels. I did have a bunch of stainless 1950's vintage bait casters. I had one NIB DAMM QUICK 5000. I took it into a tackle shop in Ocean City MD. When I took it out of the box he said, "I'll spool it up for you, but I don't want to. You can sell it on line and make enough to buy a new Tuna size reel". I put it on ebay and made enough to buy a Savage 1899 I wanted. The rest didn't sell for beans. Looks like you have a few old Mitchell's in your pile. I think I sold every thing but 4-5 big Penn's and 4-5 medium Daiwa's.


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Took my MIL's car in for some service a while back. Tire place will not touch tires that are over 7 years old, except to check pressure, or replace them. They will not patch a leak, replace a stem, balance them, etc.
> 
> Philbert


I know a lot of the national chain tire stores won't touch anything 10 years or older but haven't heard a 7 year limit. I'm about done with them for that reason alone and happy to pay a few more dollars to the local mom and pop shop.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> The chains (because someone is going to ask) is to keep the small parts from getting lost. They get clipped to a wire shelf next to my hose reel, so that they don't fall off and roll behind something, when I am using a different accessory.


I knew what the chains were for, I was just going to say, what a good idea. Mine sets on a shelf and I constantly knock it into a pile of junk below.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Took my MIL's car in for some service a while back. Tire place will not touch tires that are over 7 years old, except to check pressure, or replace them. They will not patch a leak, replace a stem, balance them, etc.
> 
> Philbert


I've never heard that, but I don't blame them. My smallest trailer is road legal and has 15" car tires on it. Loaded to it's max it holds half a cord. I haven't had it on the road in several years. The tires on it were brand new, and at most have maybe 2,000 miles on them. I noticed they had lumps forming on the sidewalls. Kinda looked like the hernia on my belly. My mechanic said the side walls were breaking down. He knows I mostly use it around the house and said to keep doing that. But, if I wanted to take it on the road, new tires were a must. I believe him.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> At a glance, all of yours were probably made in France by Garcia. The one's with the wing shaped anti'reverse lever definitely were for sure,
> ( unless parts have been swapped). Garcia sold the rights to the Mitchell series of reels to Johnson outdoors in 1980, and they sold it to pure fishing in the early 90's. At some point in the 80's, production moved from France to Hi-Fong-Wu, and that's when the plastic bodies, plastic side covers and plastic rotors destroyed the most iconic reel in the history of the sport.


Interesting. Yeah these are definitely all are French made. I had a smaller modern ultralight Mitchell for a while, I think it was a 310. Was an ok reel but I sold it at a fishing flea market along with a bunch of other fishing stuff that I didn’t really need. Also had a Mitchell ice reel from the late 80’s that more or less fell apart. I still have the ice rod that came with it and have caught a ton of fish on it.

IIRC the 308 was the midsize and the 310 was ultralight. They also made a 304 that was a full size spool on a compact body. My dad caught one of those off the bottom of the lake. We used it for years and years and eventually it went back to the bottom of the lake lol. 

My dad also had a Mitchell 440 which was a geared down version of the 300. It was actually too slow for fishing IMO. If a fish made a run at the boat you couldn’t reel fast enough to pick up the slack. That went at the fishing sale too.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> France is what I remembered as point of manufacture for the Garcia Mitchell reels. Early '60s as a kid I felt like the richest soul on earth when I had a Garcia Mitchell 300 in my hands.
> 
> I inherited my dad's 308 (I think that's the correct #), the mini size. Was a prized possession of mine. Took my son fishing on a local lake (think he was about 8 yrs old) and he fumbled & dropped the rig overboard. It stung, but I couldn't say a word beyond "Could've happened to anyone."
> 
> Still have a 300 sitting on a shelf at camp. Can't recall but I think the bail spring might have been its only problem.
> 
> Shimano Sahara reels are my go-to now.


I love the Shinano Sonora reels I have. Had another 2500 but lost it somewhere. I don’t really know the difference in models but they are all pretty similar except for the number of bearings. All of their modern stuff is super smooth operating.


----------



## svk

I can understand ten years...7 years really screams as a strong arm tactic for them to sell you tires.

I’d vote with my feet if someone tried that one on me, unless it was an emergency repair like say I was going fishing or hunting the next morning.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> And they all work? More reels than a person can use. I've got a bunch, but once the bail springs go, they're kaput. Hard to find replacement parts on reels that are several years old because manufacturers change models every year. I have an older Mitchell that I'd like to find springs for.
> PS. I confess, I have LAD (Lure Acquisition Disease).


I found a small tote completely full of fishing stuff today. Must be a couple hundred dollars (current retail value) of stuff in there.

Im going to consolidate stuff from my many tackle boxes to a couple of tackle bags as it’s easier to access stuff without spilling other stuff.


----------



## sean donato

I just recently got so sick of moving junk to find junk I needed, I started cleaning up. Amazing what you find that you forgot you had.


----------



## JustJeff

Some of the Mitchell reels are desirable but it's got everyone thinking their old junk is worth a pile. I'm not usually a proponent of buying Chinese but I have a couple of these reels a friend bought me from Wish. I really like the spinning reel and caught many fish with it last year. I just got this baitcaster for Christmas and am looking forward to trying it out. 
In scrounging news, I helped a friend remove horse stalls from his barn today and brought home this piece of maple. 19" x 42" hopefully make a rustic table from it. I haven't decided whether to sand it down or just give it a scrub and clear over top of the horsepoop and hoof marks.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> I just recently got so sick of moving junk to find junk I needed, I started cleaning up. Amazing what you find that you forgot you had.


I’ve got a huge cleaning/organizing project to undertake this spring in my outbuildings.


----------



## SS396driver

Wife visiting her son my step son in Buffalo beach at Lake Erie the observation building is about 50 yards from the lake


----------



## svk

My new to me aluminum trailer needs to be rewired but I didn’t have time today so I used a set of my portable taillights. Ended up having to repair a damaged wire in this set too but was a lot faster than laying in the snow to rewire the trailer. Needed some scrap metal to allow the magnets to hold but couldn’t find any. Had several worn out bars waiting to go to the scrap metal pile so they get one last use.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Some of the Mitchell reels are desirable but it's got everyone thinking their old junk is worth a pile.


I like your fishing rod rack.

Philbert


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Some of the Mitchell reels are desirable but it's got everyone thinking their old junk is worth a pile. I'm not usually a proponent of buying Chinese but I have a couple of these reels a friend bought me from Wish. I really like the spinning reel and caught many fish with it last year. I just got this baitcaster for Christmas and am looking forward to trying it out.
> In scrounging news, I helped a friend remove horse stalls from his barn today and brought home this piece of maple. 19" x 42" hopefully make a rustic table from it. I haven't decided whether to sand it down or just give it a scrub and clear over top of the horsepoop and hoof marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yeah I noticed on eBay some guys are asking 30-40 bucks and others are over 200!

I have the boxes and manuals for two of those 300’s. 

They are fine for trolling but I don’t really care for the bait click anti-reverse.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> My new to me aluminum trailer needs to be rewired but I didn’t have time today so I used a set of my portable taillights.......


I have a set of those too, but the magnets weren't very strong and I have to wire them on with baling wire. Of course, can't expect much from HF.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I have a set of those too, but the magnets weren't very strong and I have to wire them on with baling wire. Of course, can't expect much from HF.


I was pleasantly surprised how well these hold. I’ve traveled on the freeway with these and hit some pretty good bumps too. No issues so far. I do try to zip tie wires where I can for a little added insurance.


----------



## panolo

A sale to pure fishing was the death of quality for lots of reels. I ran pflueger and fin-nor for many years before they sold. Always strong and very few issues. I have more bait casters than spinning reels. Always loved the curado before the change 10 years ago. 

I have fallen in love with hot sauce reel lube. I'll break down a new reel and clean the factory grease to replace with hot sauce. Works great for my applications and I haven't found a better one yet.


----------



## svk

I’ll have to look that up. Is Hot Sauce thin enough for winter use?

For reasonably priced reels I really like Okuma, Quantum, and Pinnacle. When I fished Lake Superior all of my trolling reels were Okuma and never had an issue.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I’ll have to look that up. Is Hot Sauce thin enough for winter use?
> 
> For reasonably priced reels I really like Okuma, Quantum, and Pinnacle. When I fished Lake Superior all of my trolling reels were Okuma and never had an issue.


I have a couple okumas and like them a bunch. 

I have no problems with hot sauce on winter gear.


----------



## svk

Long day. Left the house at 4:55AM, home at 4:30 PM. Took a quick break then cooked dinner and out to the guest cabin to repair pipes. All of the cast iron and black plastic piping is gone. Put in a frost free faucet and spliced from the copper to the PVC with PEX. Fittings are expensive but so nice to work with.

Tomorrow after work I need to replace the frost free faucet on the house and we’ll be back in “bidness”.

Scrounged up a couple of walleye rods too. Berkley cherrywood on clearance for 14.88 and a lighting rod for $29.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

anybody_ tired_ of winter yet?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> _I’ll have to look that up. Is Hot Sauce thin enough for winter use?_
> 
> For reasonably priced reels I really like Okuma, Quantum, and Pinnacle. When I fished Lake Superior all of my trolling reels were Okuma and never had an issue.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> I was pleasantly surprised how well these hold.


Speaking of magnetic tow lights. I bought a kit when I bought my conveyor used. Along with a trailer hitch for the Ford mini van. I drove to Iowa from Michigan and towed it back. Had made up a board with a slow vehicle triangle for the end of it, the magnetic lights near the end but lower. Ran 55mph with flashers on.
The concern was semi's, and at 28', the tail being so high. Last couple hours drive was at night, but well past heavy traffic.
I was actually very lucky. A few years later a wheel seal failed in the wood lot and the wheel seized. I found what I believe to be welding splatter on the spindle from the original build, causing the seal to fail, and seize from sitting during the winter. I do like the conveyor. Not much to them.
As for cleaning junk out, we all have that. But I cut down on accumulation by having very few shelves to start with.


----------



## muddstopper

Sandhill Crane said:


> . But I cut down on accumulation by having very few shelves to start with.


Best way to get rid of junk is to sell your house and have to move it. Funny how all those valuable items are suddenly not so valuable anymore.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> Best way to get rid of junk is to sell your house and have to move it. Funny how all those valuable items are suddenly not so valuable anymore.


Been in my place going in 7 years now. Still have a few unpacked boxes. Been putting a lot of stuff up on ebay recently as well. Just found my stash of case ingersoll parts. Havent had one of them in forever and dont want another. That stuff is getting the axe next. Just waiting in usps for flat rate boxes to show up. Have a few saws I may post up as well, haven't decided yet in them.


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> Been in my place going in 7 years now. Still have a few unpacked boxes. Been putting a lot of stuff up on ebay recently as well. Just found my stash of case ingersoll parts. Havent had one of them in forever and dont want another. That stuff is getting the axe next. Just waiting in usps for flat rate boxes to show up. Have a few saws I may post up as well, haven't decided yet in them.


I moved into my new house in March of last year. I sold a lot of "good" stuff as scrap metal just so I didnt have to move it. I downsized home and shop, it was time to reduce the collection of goodies as well.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Yeah I noticed on eBay some guys are asking 30-40 bucks and others are over 200!
> 
> I have the boxes and manuals for two of those 300’s.
> 
> They are fine for trolling but I don’t really care for the bait click anti-reverse.


I still have 2-3 Mitchel 302 Salt Water's, "I think". I know they are from the 60's and they still work, so I can't toss them. One of my favorites is a Penn Chesapeake, it's in near mint shape. Then I have two 80's Daiwa's on new rods. I just went down stairs and looked up in the rafters, I have the same basic rod racks that Jeff has. I have one Mitchel 302N on a 13-15' Ugly stick surf rod. A Daiwa 7000 on a surf rod. I can't find all of the small boat rods I used last summer. My Penn Chesapeake is on a 1950's custom rod made by a renowned Delmarva rod builder from back in the 50's. If I loose that one, I will be upset. I had those three rods on a friends boat last summer and now I'm not seeing them. Of all my friends, he would be one of the one's I trust the most to see that I get them back. One of my Off Shore buddy's gave a bunch of R&R set ups, I left on his boat, away. In his defense, he goes Off Shore 3-4 days a week, he's always calling every one he knows. If the rods are in the floor lockers for a couple months, he has no idea who they belong to. I bet I've given away 20, rod and reel combos away. I gave away all of my fly rods except my #8, I want to catch a Rock Fish on it.


----------



## rarefish383

Sandhill Crane said:


> Speaking of magnetic tow lights. I bought a kit when I bought my conveyor used. Along with a trailer hitch for the Ford mini van. I drove to Iowa from Michigan and towed it back. Had made up a board with a slow vehicle triangle for the end of it, the magnetic lights near the end but lower. Ran 55mph with flashers on.
> The concern was semi's, and at 28', the tail being so high. Last couple hours drive was at night, but well past heavy traffic.
> I was actually very lucky. A few years later a wheel seal failed in the wood lot and the wheel seized. I found what I believe to be welding splatter on the spindle from the original build, causing the seal to fail, and seize from sitting during the winter. I do like the conveyor. Not much to them.
> As for cleaning junk out, we all have that. But I cut down on accumulation by having very few shelves to start with.


Crap, I have a mill, so I just keep making really cool live edge shelves. I was in the middle of a purge when Steve came by several years ago. I think he took 7 saws, which put me down to 12 saws. Probably the least in my life. I'm over 70 again.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Been in my place going in 7 years now. Still have a few unpacked boxes. Been putting a lot of stuff up on ebay recently as well. Just found my stash of case ingersoll parts. Havent had one of them in forever and dont want another. That stuff is getting the axe next. Just waiting in usps for flat rate boxes to show up. Have a few saws I may post up as well, haven't decided yet in them.


I tried last year, I sold half a dozen 100 CC saws. Since then I've bought 19, 90cc's and up. One of the guys on a rifle collectors site I'm on says no one in his family wants his guns. So, he was thinking of getting some kind of high tech PVC tubing and packing the guns in them, drilling post holes all over his farm, so some day when the kids sell the farm, some builder will find "Surprises" all over it. Another guy offered up the best Idea. Sell off his collection now, and go out and buy a $100,000 dollar engraved one of a kind museum piece, and take it out hunting in the snow, and post pics.


----------



## muddstopper

And we think we have it hard


----------



## old CB

HOLY CRAP. That's impressive. But I want to see how he carries the splits to the stove.

Years ago I used to every now and then practice splitting one armed, one handed. With the idea that if I ever had just one arm . . .


----------



## JustJeff

Carry them to the stove? I want to see him cut the rounds!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

old CB said:


> HOLY CRAP. That's impressive. But I want to see how he carries the splits to the stove.
> 
> Years ago I used to every now and then practice splitting one armed, one handed. With the idea that if I ever had just one arm . . .


When I was younger, I used to swing a ten speed in each hand to drive spikes. After a few glancing blows to my shins, I finally gave up the practice.


----------



## psuiewalsh

muddstopper said:


> When I was younger, I used to swing a ten speed in each hand to drive spikes. After a few glancing blows to my shins, I finally gave up the practice.


Why are you using bicycles to drive nails? Is there another meaning?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I still have 2-3 Mitchel 302 Salt Water's, "I think". I know they are from the 60's and they still work, so I can't toss them. One of my favorites is a Penn Chesapeake, it's in near mint shape. Then I have two 80's Daiwa's on new rods. I just went down stairs and looked up in the rafters, I have the same basic rod racks that Jeff has. I have one Mitchel 302N on a 13-15' Ugly stick surf rod. A Daiwa 7000 on a surf rod. I can't find all of the small boat rods I used last summer. My Penn Chesapeake is on a 1950's custom rod made by a renowned Delmarva rod builder from back in the 50's. If I loose that one, I will be upset. I had those three rods on a friends boat last summer and now I'm not seeing them. Of all my friends, he would be one of the one's I trust the most to see that I get them back. One of my Off Shore buddy's gave a bunch of R&R set ups, I left on his boat, away. In his defense, he goes Off Shore 3-4 days a week, he's always calling every one he knows. If the rods are in the floor lockers for a couple months, he has no idea who they belong to. I bet I've given away 20, rod and reel combos away. I gave away all of my fly rods except my #8, I want to catch a Rock Fish on it.


I looked up the 302, pretty good sized reel.

I have a 7000 Ambassador on my Muskie rod (That setup is also good for trolling for deep lake trout with a diver or three way rig) and previously we used it on a long rod for surface lake trout in the Northwest Territories. Caught several from 20-40 lbs with it. I also got a 5’ shark on it in the ocean.

Last night I transferred my walleye ice fishing stuff from my grandpas old tackle box to a tackle bag. It’s amazing how much more the bag will hold even though it’s about the same size.

I’ve got several of these Umco boxes from my dad and grandpa in various sizes and they are great EXCEPT for latches that can open easily causing a spill. Maybe I’ll use them for small tools and or chainsaw parts.


----------



## muddstopper

psuiewalsh said:


> Why are you using bicycles to drive nails? Is there another meaning?


This is called a ten speed. Hammer weighs 10lbs. Used to hand drive spikes in railroad ties.


----------



## Jasent

I run a 10lb hammer from time to time. Moves stubborn steel much faster


----------



## Philbert

Jasent said:


> I run a 10lb hammer from time to time. Moves stubborn steel much faster


Looks like that could be a fun little place . . . 

Philbert


----------



## olyman

Jasent said:


> I run a 10lb hammer from time to time. Moves stubborn steel much fasterView attachment 891648


what is that,,that the 10 lb is sitting on??? thanks,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jasent

olyman said:


> what is that,,that the 10 lb is sitting on??? thanks,,,,,,,,,,


That is my anvil


----------



## olyman

Jasent said:


> That is my anvil


NOT your typical anvil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasent

olyman said:


> NOT your typical anvil!!!!!!!!


No I made it myself. 260lbs. I do have a horn that fits my hardy hole but I use the fuller or edge of the anvil most often


----------



## mountainguyed67

Waiting approval from our nonprofit’s board of directors on the new small saws. Last weekend we wanted to improve our camp 3 miles in, so I carried the MS461 in on top of my backpack. It kinda nestled up there, I have a padded bar cover. It then got carried up to two miles up the trail to clear brush, others carried it for me. My Homelite is down, and we didn’t have another saw to bring. The ranger told me after the fact that we could have borrowed an F.S. saw. We should have new small saws by next trip.







We ended up with eight rounds around the fire.



You can see small stuff that was cut in these two pictures. Some up to 5” was cut, maybe someone else got pictures. It’s a whole lotta saw for that, but the rest of the crew had shovels, or McLeod.



We cleared about a mile of trail that was overgrown in the last two trips.


----------



## psuiewalsh

muddstopper said:


> This is called a ten speed. Hammer weighs 10lbs. Used to hand drive spikes in railroad ties.View attachment 891640











Spikes of the transcontinental railroad and on today's railroads | Trains Magazine


All you ever wanted to know about railroad spikes




trn.trains.com


----------



## turnkey4099

Jasent said:


> I run a 10lb hammer from time to time. Moves stubborn steel much fasterView attachment 891648



I swung a 10lb sledge driving wedges to split wood since I was old enough to pick it up. A few years ago I had to buy a new one. Took it back the next day for an 8lb. Couldn't swing 10 lb any more. About 80 at the time.

I was pretty accurate with one but I can't even picture swing one, much less two and hitting those small heads on RR spikes.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, guess I'll resurrect the, " What's the Post Office Doing With My Package?" thread. Sent my 1912 Malcolm scope out to Ironsights in Tulsa, to go through the scope, clean and or replace lenses, and take a dent out of the tube. I have a friend that wrote a book on 1895, 1899, and 99 Savage lever guns. Now, he's writing a second book on Engraved, special order, and special sights. He want's pics of my rifle, because there are no other ones documented by the Savage Historian known to have original Malcolm scopes on them. I have the dates it came into the warehouse, and shipped out to, The Malcolm Rifle Telescope Co. Malcolm started making rifle scopes in the 1850's, and most of the Civil War pics of early snipers, have Malcolm's. They continued to make sniper scopes through WWII. Mine shipped 3 weeks ago tomorrow. Was supposed to be here in 3 days. if you track it, it says "In transit" and " delivered". If it was delivered, it wasn't delivered here. Took the tracking number to the Post Office and the girl said, "If it's in transit, it means it's not here yet". Then I said, "If it's not here yet, and it says delivered, what's that mean?" She went in the office and came back and said it was still in Tulsa. They had bad weather. Wonder if I could get up a referendum to privatize the postal service?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Waiting approval from our nonprofit’s board of directors on the new small saws. Last weekend we wanted to improve our camp 3 miles in, so I carried the MS461 in on top of my backpack. It kinda nestled up there, I have a padded bar cover. It then got carried up to two miles up the trail to clear brush, others carried it for me. My Homelite is down, and we didn’t have another saw to bring. The ranger told me after the fact that we could have borrowed an F.S. saw. We should have new small saws by next trip.
> View attachment 891680
> 
> View attachment 891681
> 
> View attachment 891689
> 
> 
> We ended up with eight rounds around the fire.
> View attachment 891682
> 
> 
> You can see small stuff that was cut in these two pictures. Some up to 5” was cut, maybe someone else got pictures. It’s a whole lotta saw for that, but the rest of the crew had shovels, or McLeod.
> View attachment 891684
> 
> 
> We cleared about a mile of trail that was overgrown in the last two trips.
> View attachment 891685


I'd call a 660 with a 36" bar a small saw on stuff like that!


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Last weekend we wanted to improve our camp 3 miles in, so I carried the MS461 in on top of my backpack.


That would be a pretty big tree to cut with the small saws that we discussed!

Philbert


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Waiting approval from our nonprofit’s board of directors on the new small saws. Last weekend we wanted to improve our camp 3 miles in, so I carried the MS461 in on top of my backpack. It kinda nestled up there, I have a padded bar cover. It then got carried up to two miles up the trail to clear brush, others carried it for me. My Homelite is down, and we didn’t have another saw to bring. The ranger told me after the fact that we could have borrowed an F.S. saw. We should have new small saws by next trip.
> View attachment 891680
> 
> View attachment 891681
> 
> View attachment 891689
> 
> 
> We ended up with eight rounds around the fire.
> View attachment 891682
> 
> 
> You can see small stuff that was cut in these two pictures. Some up to 5” was cut, maybe someone else got pictures. It’s a whole lotta saw for that, but the rest of the crew had shovels, or McLeod.
> View attachment 891684
> 
> 
> We cleared about a mile of trail that was overgrown in the last two trips.
> View attachment 891685


What model did you decide on?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I miss a couple days and miss out on the Mitchell reels. My ugly stick sports a Mitchell that is WAY older than me. Got it for $5 at a yard sale and never looked back!

Steve, I don’t know the year of the sled. But last registration was 77


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sledge hammers? I grew up the son of a guy that would swing a 20lb hammer at wedges and his little hammer is 16lbs. His classic line to me was always, “Just pretend you’re strong enough”. Kinda crazy, but most the time it worked....


----------



## Jasent

turnkey4099 said:


> I swung a 10lb sledge driving wedges to split wood since I was old enough to pick it up. A few years ago I had to buy a new one. Took it back the next day for an 8lb. Couldn't swing 10 lb any more. About 80 at the time.
> 
> I was pretty accurate with one but I can't even picture swing one, much less two and hitting those small heads on RR spikes.


I run that 10lb’er one handed but I’m only 41. Still young and dumb lol. My elbow really cussed me now days though. Sure makes punching hammer eyes fast though. I also have an old 8lb warwood that I like much better


----------



## sean donato

Funny a rail spike hammer was mentioned, I got to work on our 24guage trains at work. Were in the process of redoing some track. Spikes are no longer used, instead we use 1/2" lags to fasten the rail down. Not quite as fast, but much more secure. Would hate to have to swing one of those hammers all day.


----------



## muddstopper

psuiewalsh said:


> Spikes of the transcontinental railroad and on today's railroads | Trains Magazine
> 
> 
> All you ever wanted to know about railroad spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trn.trains.com


A keg of spikes weighs approx 200lbs and contains enough spikes to put 4 spikes in about 50 cross ties. If I had a dollar for every spike I have driven by hand and machine, I could take a very long vacation any where I wanted to go. As for installing ties, I used to average about 720 ties per hour using 1 TRI, tie removing inserter. We averaged about 3000xties a day and 3 miles. When I started working a good day was about 1600 ties using 5 Portec 2 man tie removing machines. When I left the big gangs they upgraded the cylinder for extracting the tie to a 3.5 in cyl instead of the 4 in bore of the original design. This was an attempt to speed up the cycle time of the 8ft long cylinder from 13 cycles per min, to what ever speed they ended up with. That cycle time included indexing from tie to tie and jacking the track to allow the tie to slip out. In other words, the extraction cyl was very fast.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> That would be a pretty big tree to cut with the small saws that we discussed!
> 
> Philbert



Yes, they’re very rarely this big. None this big have been in the trail, this one was blocking access to the river from camp. The trail is mostly oak limbs and brush.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I'd call a 660 with a 36" bar a small saw on stuff like that!



I copied this from above. It seems you didn’t put these sentences together with the right pictures. The cuts are two inches across or less.

You can see small stuff that was cut in these two pictures. Some up to 5” was cut, maybe someone else got pictures. It’s a whole lotta saw for that, but the rest of the crew had shovels, or McLeod.
View attachment 891684

View attachment 891685


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> What model did you decide on?



Echo CS-271.

I preferred Stihl customer service wise, but they’re on back order and more expensive.


----------



## svk

Dusting of snow overnight. I’ve still been fighting with a little plumbing project and hope to get the rest of the fittings today. Retrofitting is so much more work that doing all new!

My plow truck goes in for new ball joints and a new wheel bearing today, we haven’t had to plow in about a month so I lucked out.

It’s kind of ironic too. I was supposed to go about 4 hours away with the plow truck to pick up some stuff in late January. I blew a brake line about an hour away and turned around. My wheel bearing started to fail on my way home. Had I not blown the brake line, the bearing would have shown up a couple hours from home and chances are I would have needed to get it repaired along the way.


----------



## muad

Neighbor had his woods logged (select cut), I think this is the second load. 





Some pretty small HVBW in there.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Some pretty small HVBW in there.


Not sure what his contract says but the logger and the mill will be smiling for sure.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Dusting of snow overnight. I’ve still been fighting with a little plumbing project and hope to get the rest of the fittings today. Retrofitting is so much more work that doing all new!
> 
> My plow truck goes in for new ball joints and a new wheel bearing today, we haven’t had to plow in about a month so I lucked out.


It was 40* and sunny here on Tuesday. Got hit with 10" of heavy, wet snow yesterday. Back down to 2* this morning.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> It was 40* and sunny here on Tuesday. Got hit with 10" of heavy, wet snow yesterday. Back down to 2* this morning.


We hit 58 here yesterday and only 40 overnite. Glad I got wood hauled in while it was frozen. Looks like splittin fun the next few days.
*
*


----------



## Jasent

We got 3” coming this morning and supposed to be 40* today. Going to be a mess plowing soup


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We are melting off slowly. Hope to be cutting in week. Time for small engine oil changes and a look over. 
I did not get the Packfix in the container this winter. Used it into January. Margaret helped me clean and grease the mast then. I'll pick it up and move it to the house. Do a good cleaning, wax the drums so the netting slides as it should when lifting the drums. 

March is close. 
I opened the wood lot to ice fishing parking in February. We live next to a sanctuary, which is the only public access to Silver Lake. Margaret and I are voluntary stewards for the property, and have been for thirty eight years. It is one of 190 sanctuaries this organization owns in Michigan. It is on a water shed lake, that empties into the Kalamazoo River, and that to Lake, MI. Sheriff has been ticketing people parking along the dead end road. No warnings issued, just tickets for not getting off the road far enough. I snow blew a spot under a transmission line on the sanctuary, for twelve cars or so, and our wood lot for ten more. My middle finger to whom ever is bitching about road parking. It's quite a hike, 1/3 to 1/2 mile from the parking to out on the ice, to pull a sled full of gear. Have not seen any litter, or snow mobiles on the sanctuary. It's all good by me, but some neighbors see it different.

The sanctuary is a beautiful 75 acres of aged Beech, Oaks, and Hemlocks along the bank, to the creek and lake. It's the outdoorsmen interest that is needed to protect these places, including ice fishermen. A few Saturdays ago it was 'no fishing license' required day. It was thirty, partially sunny, and I counted twenty five cars along the road. I walked out on the ice. It was a tent village, and dozens of others sitting on buckets. Lots of families and grade school age kids. They all enjoyed hours and hours of outdoors fun. And found tickets on their cars and trucks at the end of the afternoon.

I spoke with the sheriff issuing tickets. If they are at all on the road they're in violation of code .....
I called the sheriffs office.
They called back the next day.
I hear the neighbors are calling and complaining.
Yes, a lot of complaints about ice fisherman parking along the road.
Hikers and cross country skiers too, I said, people enjoying using the sanctuary.
I asked if they issued warnings. No warnings.
I asked, "What do you think those kids heard that night, the talk around the dinner table?"
I'm not complaining about parking, I'm pissed you don't issue a warning as a first step. It's not posted no parking. 
Just $60. tickets.
You have missed out on a very simple public relations opportunity.

We have a sign on our drive. 
Free parking, and arrows pointing to the wood lot.
It is also in response to raising the speed limit from 25 to 45... for walkers, runners, bicycling, and of course cars. Did I say this is a dead end road?
I guess I don't get it.

I guess I could get the log arch out and clean up some dead fall on our property, and restock the wood shed. Then again, I think I'll hike the trails through the woods, stroll out on the ice, and chat with some fishermen from a distance.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> View attachment 891805



What do the tags say?


----------



## Philbert

Sandhill Crane said:


> I snow blew a spot under a transmission line on the sanctuary, for twelve cars or so, and our wood lot for ten more.


Thank you for your non-random act of kindness for strangers. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sandhill Crane said:


> It's not posted no parking.



I’ve seen federal judges here throw it out if the citation is written for something that isn’t posted.


----------



## Saiso

I was supposed to go cutting Tuesday and today. Tuesday was my oldest son’s fourth birthday and there was a dandy snow storm so I didn’t get out. Today (Thursday), we spent some time outside cleaning another 10cm we received overnight into today. Snow is starting to accumulate now!


----------



## Lionsfan

Sandhill Crane said:


> We are melting off slowly. Hope to be cutting in week. Time for small engine oil changes and a look over.
> I did not get the Packfix in the container this winter. Used it into January. Margaret helped me clean and grease the mast then. I'll pick it up and move it to the house. Do a good cleaning, wax the drums so the netting slides as it should when lifting the drums.
> 
> March is close.
> I opened the wood lot to ice fishing parking in February. We live next to a sanctuary, which is the only public access to Silver Lake. Margaret and I are voluntary stewards for the property, and have been for thirty eight years. It is one of 190 sanctuaries this organization owns in Michigan. It is on a water shed lake, that empties into the Kalamazoo River, and that to Lake, MI. Sheriff has been ticketing people parking along the dead end road. No warnings issued, just tickets for not getting off the road far enough. I snow blew a spot under a transmission line on the sanctuary, for twelve cars or so, and our wood lot for ten more. My middle finger to whom ever is bitching about road parking. It's quite a hike, 1/3 to 1/2 mile from the parking to out on the ice, to pull a sled full of gear. Have not seen any litter, or snow mobiles on the sanctuary. It's all good by me, but some neighbors see it different.
> 
> The sanctuary is a beautiful 75 acres of aged Beech, Oaks, and Hemlocks along the bank, to the creek and lake. It's the outdoorsmen interest that is needed to protect these places, including ice fishermen. A few Saturdays ago it was 'no fishing license' required day. It was thirty, partially sunny, and I counted twenty five cars along the road. I walked out on the ice. It was a tent village, and dozens of others sitting on buckets. Lots of families and grade school age kids. They all enjoyed hours and hours of outdoors fun. And found tickets on their cars and trucks at the end of the afternoon.
> 
> I spoke with the sheriff issuing tickets. If they are at all on the road they're in violation of code .....
> I called the sheriffs office.
> They called back the next day.
> I hear the neighbors are calling and complaining.
> Yes, a lot of complaints about ice fisherman parking along the road.
> Hikers and cross country skiers too, I said, people enjoying using the sanctuary.
> I asked if they issued warnings. No warnings.
> I asked, "What do you think those kids heard that night, the talk around the dinner table?"
> I'm not complaining about parking, I'm pissed you don't issue a warning as a first step. It's not posted no parking.
> Just $60. tickets.
> You have missed out on a very simple public relations opportunity.
> 
> We have a sign on our drive.
> Free parking, and arrows pointing to the wood lot.
> It is also in response to raising the speed limit from 25 to 45... for walkers, runners, bicycling, and of course cars. Did I say this is a dead end road?
> I guess I don't get it.
> 
> I guess I could get the log arch out and clean up some dead fall on our property, and restock the wood shed. Then again, I think I'll hike the trails through the woods, stroll out on the ice, and chat with some fishermen from a distance.


You get a double like from me buddy! Big thumbs down for your county sheriff.


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve seen federal judges here throw it out if the citation is written for something that isn’t posted.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I hope everyone of them fights it.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do the tags say?


NO SCROUNGERS!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> NO SCROUNGERS!!!



Occasionally we’ll see in the Forest where someone turned a logging companies pile into firewood.


----------



## husqvarna257

March is coming quickly and the weather is warmer so I tapped some of our maple's today. Our wood processing area is turning into a mud pit, another good sign of spring. I still have over 5 cord in the wood shed and more just tossed into a pile, thats a good start for next year.


----------



## turnkey4099

*I still have 1 3/4 cord on the back porch and 3 cord in the wood shed. Looks like the wood shed will not be touched this year. My annual use has run 6-7 cord/yr. This year I have only done 3+.*


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm the opposite. Its been a slightly colder winter, not really bad...more that the last few had been silly mild and this one hasn't. Combine that with solid covid induced wfh and I've been happy to feed the stoves all day long and keep the wife and little kids warm and happy. I usually burn ~2.5 cord. This year I've done 2 3/4 so far nd will likely be burning until early May...If I hadn't had 8 days of laziness and run the gas central heating I might have hit 4 cord burnt. As it is I may hit 3.5 cord.


----------



## Jasent

I’ve burned 4.5 cord this year. Mostly lodge pole pine which burns hot but fast. Got about 3 cord left and a dozen more ready to cut up


----------



## 3000 FPS

Cut split and stacked some lodge pole today. Stuff I cut last summer up in the mountains.


----------



## muad

mountainguyed67 said:


> What do the tags say?



Not sure, didn't get that close.


----------



## Logger nate

-10 here this morning and supposed to get some snow tomorrow 

But saw a bunch of black birds today so maybe spring is getting closer.
Burned about 3 1/2 cords so far, probably another cord before it’s over.
Guy I’m working for sold 70 cords of firewood logs last week, customer lives just across the hwy from our job site 
so short haul. Guy plans on processing and selling the 70 cords this coming year. Sure has been a big increase in firewood demand around here.


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> -10 here this morning and supposed to get some snow tomorrow View attachment 891929
> 
> But saw a bunch of black birds today so maybe spring is getting closer.
> Burned about 3 1/2 cords so far, probably another cord before it’s over.
> Guy I’m working for sold 70 cords of firewood logs last week, customer lives just across the hwy from our job site View attachment 891930
> so short haul. Guy plans on processing and selling the 70 cords this coming year. Sure has been a big increase in firewood demand around here.


Although I'm thinking we live half a country apart, I've seen the same want/need for wood happen around here in Pa. A lot more people seem to be burning these days. It's even effected finding scrounge spots, and getting free wood from downed trees. Seems the tree guys that have the room are either selling it themselves or selling to someone else to sell as fire wood.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 891929


Not to be a penis, but you can keep it.


----------



## svk

Windy as heck and 28 degrees today.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Although I'm thinking we live half a country apart, I've seen the same want/need for wood happen around here in Pa. A lot more people seem to be burning these days. It's even effected finding scrounge spots, and getting free wood from downed trees. Seems the tree guys that have the room are either selling it themselves or selling to someone else to sell as fire wood.


Yep, that's what happened to me. I use to be the only one cutting at a pile. A firewood guy moved in and is taking a large portion of the pile.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I copied this from above. It seems you didn’t put these sentences together with the right pictures. The cuts are two inches across or less.
> 
> You can see small stuff that was cut in these two pictures. Some up to 5” was cut, maybe someone else got pictures. It’s a whole lotta saw for that, but the rest of the crew had shovels, or McLeod.
> View attachment 891684
> 
> View attachment 891685


It was the log in the picture on post number 61740.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> We hit 58 here yesterday and only 40 overnite. Glad I got wood hauled in while it was frozen. Looks like splittin fun the next few days.
> *View attachment 891812
> *


A few days ago there was still plenty snow on the ground, but getting muddy underneath. The roads are 100% clear. The School bus backed 6' into my yard, 30' long, and left ruts 4-6" deep. The next day I happened to be walking down the driveway and he made a perfect back up. Yesterday with all of the snow gone, he backed through my yard again and left a mud trail all the way to the next road. This morning I was in the yard and he made another perfect back. This afternoon, I got home and more of my yard stretching down the road in his tracks. I complained about him last year, looks like he doesn't much care. Tomorrow I'm going to stand out of sight and video him. The worst part is, no kids have been picked up in front of my house for 20 years. I'm going to start making them come out and patch up his marks every time he runs through my yard, maybe they will move the pick up.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> A few days ago there was still plenty snow on the ground, but getting muddy underneath. The roads are 100% clear. The School bus backed 6' into my yard, 30' long, and left ruts 4-6" deep. The next day I happened to be walking down the driveway and he made a perfect back up. Yesterday with all of the snow gone, he backed through my yard again and left a mud trail all the way to the next road. This morning I was in the yard and he made another perfect back. This afternoon, I got home and more of my yard stretching down the road in his tracks. I complained about him last year, looks like he doesn't much care. Tomorrow I'm going to stand out of sight and video him. The worst part is, no kids have been picked up in front of my house for 20 years. I'm going to start making them come out and patch up his marks every time he runs through my yard, maybe they will move the pick up.


I would have called the school district after the first ruts. But then I'm a d!*k


----------



## MustangMike

I think some yard spikes are in order!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

File trespass.


----------



## sean donato

Sandhill Crane said:


> File trespass.


Good luck with that, being a school bus and all. Better luck with destruction of property.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I would have called the school district after the first ruts. But then I'm a d!*k


I already called them after the snow plow tore up one side of my yard. They’ll be out when the snow is Done. They do a very good job of fixing yards.


----------



## muad

Site is finally back up, eh? 

I think I'm gonna fire up a saw or two this weekend and go down and buck up that ash I skid a couple weekends ago, and then get that cherry log off the ground.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> It was the log in the picture on post number 61740.



My comment about it being a whole lot of saw for the job was referencing the MS461 cutting 1-2 inch brush. That comment went with the trail pictures, not the log pictures. There is cut brush visible in the trail pictures. 

The pictures of the big log, that’s the only log anywhere near that big. Pines are so rare there that they’re used to reference locations, that camp is called Second Pines Camp. I have no interest in cutting a big log with a small saw, that‘s why I carried the MS461 in.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> I would have called the school district after the first ruts. But then I'm a d!*k




BAck when I had a kid going to school the bus ended his route at my place, back in, turn around. One week in winter she took my mailbox off the post. A week later the same thing. Called the bus people.

Me: You have a problem with a driver, She has knocked my mail box off the post twice.

Bus: How wide is your drive way?

Me. 3 cars wide and all cleared.

Bus: Silence.

No more problem.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Site is finally back up, eh?
> 
> I think I'm gonna fire up a saw or two this weekend and go down and buck up that ash I skid a couple weekends ago, and then get that cherry log off the ground.


Yeah, it took you long enough to fix it lol.
Sounds like a plan. Will you be able to get around down there or will it be a mucky mess.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> File trespass.


Was thinking about you today.
Hope all is well.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, it took you long enough to fix it lol.
> Sounds like a plan. Will you be able to get around down there or will it be a mucky mess.



We will find out. I'm guessing it'll be pretty muddy.


----------



## MechanicMatt

*Can’t believe my daughters going to be 16 tomorrow. Went out last night for dinner. 
I think I’m going to have at least 2-3 cord left over from this year to give me a jump start on next year. 


*


----------



## MustangMike

Congrats Matt!


----------



## svk

Great pics Matt. Good thing you’ve got a lot of guns to protect all of your beautiful girls.


----------



## svk

Busy day yesterday. Between trips to the dump, donations to Lions, kids work, friend of kids’ birthday, and picking up a snowmobile/selling some saws I was in town 6 times yesterday.

Picked up my plow truck from the shop. I’ve driven it 22,000 miles and it had never been in the shop till Thursday during my ownership. Front end work including 4 ball joints, wheel bearing (damn thing cost $230 itself) and new brake pads was 1000 bucks. Then driving it around last night, the rear brake pads hit the wear indicator so I’ll do those myself. Knock on wood this truck will never need brakes again under my ownership.

Drinking some coffee and need to run to town to grab bait. Today is the last day of ice walleye and northern for the year. Just crappie/panfish/lake trout after this. We’ll give it one last hurrah at my favorite wallet spot (where I also caught my PB northern).


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Busy day yesterday. Between trips to the dump, donations to Lions, kids work, friend of kids’ birthday, and picking up a snowmobile/selling some saws I was in town 6 times yesterday.
> 
> Picked up my plow truck from the shop. I’ve driven it 22,000 miles and it had never been in the shop till Thursday during my ownership. Front end work including 4 ball joints, wheel bearing (damn thing cost $230 itself) and new brake pads was 1000 bucks. Then driving it around last night, the rear brake pads hit the wear indicator so I’ll do those myself. Knock on wood this truck will never need brakes again under my ownership.
> 
> Drinking some coffee and need to run to town to grab bait. Today is the last day of ice walleye and northern for the year. Just crappie/panfish/lake trout after this. We’ll give it one last hurrah at my favorite wallet spot (where I also caught my PB northern).


Spent some time on the hardwater this weekend. Fishing was slow until Saturday afternoon, then we got into some perch.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Love perch. Might be the best tasting of all freshwater, non-salmonid fish.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Love perch. Might be the best tasting of all freshwater, non-salmonid fish.


I agree, and the big one, the walleye.


svk said:


> We’ll give it one last hurrah at my favorite wallet spot


Hope you find a nice one .


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Love perch. Might be the best tasting of all freshwater, non-salmonid fish.


Bluegills are my favorite, but perch are an awful close second.


----------



## sean donato

Spring is officially here I think. Raining all day so far. Decent temps though not as warm as yesterday. Yard has turned to mud lol. But my little apple tree has buds so I'm glad it made it through winter. I'm ready to take the plow and blower off the tractors and get the dirt plow back on and start the garden. Snow Is going fast.


----------



## sean donato

Pic didnt load first time around...


----------



## svk

No flags, nothing on the graph so far.


----------



## muad

Bottom of the woods is pretty flooded from all the snow melting off. Took Binford and my spud bar down, plant was to roll this 20' black cherry log up into some ash cookies to get it off the ground. Yeah, wasn't happening. LOL

Ended up taking a stroll with the wife through the woods looking for sheds. None found, hoping to check again when it's a little drier. 

At least I got to run Binford for a few


----------



## svk

That was my best walleye fishing spot. Fished there for 30 years and before yesterday I had never been skunked. First time for everything I guess.

We are at -8 right now and this could potentially be the last subzero night of the winter. Our lowest low in the ten day forecast is 18.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That was my best walleye fishing spot. Fished there for 30 years and before yesterday I had never been skunked. First time for everything I guess.
> 
> We are at -8 right now and this could potentially be the last subzero night of the winter. Our lowest low in the ten day forecast is 18.


Warmer here this week too.
Today they are saying a high of 29(even though it's 31 out now lol), then the rest of the week is high 30's to mid 40's  .
Gonna haul some smaller splits in so it's easier to maintain the stove at a lower temp/to start it when I let it go out. I should have quite a bit left over in this years side of the wood shed. I'll check the splitting are to see how wet it is today, splitting to commence sometime in the near future, hope to get a lot done before the heavy spring rains.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Warmer here this week too.
> Today they are saying a high of 29(even though it's 31 out now lol), then the rest of the week is high 30's to mid 40's  .
> Gonna haul some smaller splits in so it's easier to maintain the stove at a lower temp/to start it when I let it go out. I should have quite a bit left over in this years side of the wood shed. I'll check the splitting are to see how wet it is today, splitting to commence sometime in the near future, hope to get a lot done before the heavy spring rains.



Good luck. I'm hoping I can get down in the woods soon to get this one ash log bucked/split, and maybe skid a few more logs over. But, either the ground will need to freeze again (doubtful), or we we need it to be dry until about mid April (finger crossed).


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> March is coming quickly and the weather is warmer so I tapped some of our maple's today. Our wood processing area is turning into a mud pit, another good sign of spring. I still have over 5 cord in the wood shed and more just tossed into a pile, thats a good start for next year.


I just tapped mine too. Well most anyways a few had 4 ft drifts around them . So 10 out of the 15 I normally do ,in the second pick the other holes are from sapsuckers


----------



## Jere39

Here in SE PA we just had 1½" of rain and temps in the upper 30's for the weekend, and that is deteriorating our snow cover. It's just too sloppy for me to move wood now. Scout and I took our first morning hike of March 2021 and reset my game camera. Maybe a good morning to work on the taxes????


----------



## Lionsfan

19* here it athe moment with a strong NW wind. It's a cold sob today, but it's supposed to warm back up in a couple days. No snow to speak of on the horizon, so it's time to go topless. I will leave the snow tires on for a couple more weeks however, just in case.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> 19* here it athe moment with a strong NW wind. It's a cold sob today, but it's supposed to warm back up in a couple days. No snow to speak of on the horizon, so it's time to go topless. I will leave the snow tires on for a couple more weeks however, just in case.


I was just thinking about popping the topper off my plow truck and putting on the back rack from my old plow truck.


----------



## Lionsfan

I don't have a back rack, but it's on the list.


svk said:


> I was just thinking about popping the topper off my plow truck and putting on the back rack from my old plow truck.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> 19* here it athe moment with a strong NW wind. It's a cold sob today, but it's supposed to warm back up in a couple days. No snow to speak of on the horizon, so it's time to go topless. I will leave the snow tires on for a couple more weeks however, just in case.


Hey Jay, I thought you had pipes up the side of that thing .
I did get that package, thanks. I already paid it forward a couple times.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Good luck. I'm hoping I can get down in the woods soon to get this one ash log bucked/split, and maybe skid a few more logs over. But, either the ground will need to freeze again (doubtful), or we we need it to be dry until about mid April (finger crossed).


I bet it will be pretty mucky down there. Maybe in the morning tomorrow you could snag something, but looking at the forecast it's gonna be a while.
Went to take the trash out and the splitter was calling my name, all I meant to do was to check out how soft the ground is over there. I ended up getting it fired up after about 30-40 pulls and priming it about 100 times, it's not a Honda gx series, that's for sure . But even after the aerobic workout starting it I still had the endurance to split 3 nice sized locust rounds, probably about half a bucket on the little tractor. I may go do a bit more since the sun is shining and I've heard that's when you're supposed to make splits or hay, something like that lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounged up some good wood other day. just too hard to pass it up. only couple hses down the street! out on curb. ez haul in... not exactly sure what i will use it for, maybe another firewood pile rack... or a new base for Mr Brutus... maybe landscape border. wood was a tree house... couple loads of it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I took my XL apart yesterday, last time up the clutch was slipping. It was oily inside, and there’s a lip in the cup (back side of the sprocket). Meaning it has wear. I already ordered one, I didn’t order the clutch itself. It’s still a good little saw, I want to keep it running.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Bluegills are my favorite, but perch are an awful close second.


not sure what is the best tasting fish, lol but imo... crappie are some of them. and yes to bluegill, perch and salmon...


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrounged up some good wood other day. just too hard to pass it up. only couple hses down the street! out on curb. ez haul in... not exactly sure what i will use it for, maybe another firewood pile rack... or a new base for Mr Brutus... maybe landscape border. wood was a tree house... couple loads of it.
> View attachment 892672


Saw the photo and thought this was another 'firewood cutting rack' / 'bucking table' post!





__





bucking table ideas


Hey, Looking to build a new bucking table. The one I got is pretty flimsy and not well made. I want something that will hold up well and has proper spacing for cutting logs and slabs into proper firewood length. I've seen some pics of some of your setups, but I can't find them anywhere. So...




www.arboristsite.com










firewood cutting rack


I am looking to build a firewood cutting rack that I can stack multiple logs at once and have a positive adjustable stop. I did a search here and nothing of use came up, the images would not show. It kills me that I know that I've seen this already but I can't remember the member who built one...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Warmer here this week too.
> Today they are saying a high of 29(even though it's 31 out now lol), then the rest of the week is high 30's to mid 40's  .
> Gonna haul some smaller splits in so it's easier to maintain the stove at a lower temp/to start it when I let it go out. I should have quite a bit left over in this years side of the wood shed. I'll check the splitting are to see how wet it is today, splitting to commence sometime in the near future, hope to get a lot done before the heavy spring rains.


Seems to be warming up here to, or at least the constant rain and grey has gone and we've had some good dry and sunny weather, yay!! My swamp of a rear garden has even dried enough that I can walk on it a little without totally wrecking it. So I spent some time Saturday stacking the oak I've split, probably stacked 2/3rds which was about 1/3 of a cord. The better weather and lighter evenings have really improved my mood, this winter had been a mental **** turd, covid bites in many ways. I'm so glad spring is clearly coming.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> not sure what is the best tasting fish,


IMO, Tuna, Swordfish, Arctic Char, Salmon, Mahi Mahi, Red Snapper, Trout.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Trail shot, you can see some of the brush we had to cut through. This was taken by one of our scouts that went ahead looking for the trail.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> IMO, Tuna, Swordfish, Arctic Char, Salmon, Mahi Mahi, Red Snapper, Trout.


In that order?


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> IMO, Tuna, Swordfish, Arctic Char, Salmon, Mahi Mahi, Red Snapper, Trout.


I'll take winter perch over all of them plus salmon. Halibut would be my second.


----------



## svk

Different classes of fish, almost incomparable to each other.

For smoking it’s tough to beat a trout or salmon. I’ve not tried sturgeon but heard it’s great. Smoked tuna good too.

Grilled: steelhead followed by coho salmon and lake trout. 

Fish fry: walleye, perch, cold water northern

Poaching: cod, eel pout, trout

Pickled pike kicks the hell out of pickled herring

Then you’ve got ocean fish. Mahi, snapper, grouper, halibut and so on. Some folks swear triggerfish is the best.

Catfish with cornmeal breading is real good too.

Pan fried brook trout or rainbow hits the spot

Tuna in sushi or grilled rare.


----------



## farmer steve

I need to make some time to start fishing again. Probably most of my tackle and rods n reels would be considered antique by you young guys.  Did mostly trout fishing but when I lived along the Susquehanna river it was smallies and channel cats. Stihl have the motor I used on my jon boat. 1955 Johnson. 
For now I'll just have to settle for this from Arby's.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Maryland angler beats Pennsylvania man's record for largest flathead catfish


The 57-pound, 50-inch long catch was made from the shore of the Susquehanna River




www.phillyvoice.com


----------



## MechanicMatt

It was a fun night last night, but I’m saddened a little that my little girl isn’t so little anymore


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> In that order?


Yes, IMO hard to beat grilled Tuna or Swordfish, almost like real meat! Of course, Tuna has to be very rare.

I really like Yellow Fin (AKA Ahi).


----------



## sean donato

Almost had to go puke, all this fish talk going in lol


----------



## Jasent

Sturgeon is my favorite


----------



## olyman

SS396driver said:


> I just tapped mine too. Well most anyways a few had 4 ft drifts around them . So 10 out of the 15 I normally do ,in the second pick the other holes are from sapsuckersView attachment 892587
> View attachment 892588
> View attachment 892589


eggsplain the soaking wet bark above the one spud......


----------



## farmer steve

A bucket load of Hickory for the icing on top of some red oak. That's a little over a 1/2 cord in the stack.


----------



## SS396driver

olyman said:


> eggsplain the soaking wet bark above the one spud......


Was raining when I tapped the tree


----------



## svk

Beautiful day here, of course I was working inside all day. Tomorrow I’m hoping to throw new brakes on the back axle of the plow truck.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Seems to be warming up here to, or at least the constant rain and grey has gone and we've had some good dry and sunny weather, yay!! My swamp of a rear garden has even dried enough that I can walk on it a little without totally wrecking it. So I spent some time Saturday stacking the oak I've split, probably stacked 2/3rds which was about 1/3 of a cord. The better weather and lighter evenings have really improved my mood, this winter had been a mental **** turd, covid bites in many ways. I'm so glad spring is clearly coming.


What's up Neil.
Nice to leave the grey  behind , Nice sunny day with blue skies here today. I managed to split almost a face cord myself yesterday. The right side of my chest has been real sore, couldn't figure out why, then today I was thinking about it and remembered pulling the starter on the splitter 50 or so times . It was nice out yesterday, but the wind was kicking and the temps were just below freezing so it was a bit chilly, but the sun was shinning. I do much better with the sunshine myself, SAD is a struggle for me here, we have a good number of overcast and cloudy days here, probably just as bad there. Tomorrow they are calling for 48f, hope to get more done outside.
Here's the first bucket of the yr.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @Jere39. Have a good one neighbor.


----------



## Jere39

Thanks @farmer steve I plan to. Sun is shining already, and I think I'll run a saw, maybe fell a dead red, probably have a delicious dinner prepared by my great wife. Oh, and take a nice hike with Scout!


----------



## svk

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## panolo

Happy birthday Jere!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday, enjoy! 

Wish I could do that this time of year - Taxes, Taxes, Taxes ... they are coming in faster than I can get them out!


----------



## Jere39

Thanks for all the well wishes. As predicted, Scout and I got out for a nice brisk morning hike:




On our hike, I found this nice dead Red Oak and came back later for a quick felling:
(1:34 dressing the face cut, then a simple back cut)



Note, the tree de-barked itself on landing. I'm working on that technique 

And then sat down for a Birthday selfie:




With the snow softening, I cut this into 4 x 16' sections and got the log arch to move them before it gets muddy. Video of that still in production, but I'll post one here later today.


----------



## Jere39

As predicted, we took advantage of the remaining snow to hitch and drag these to a more convenient processing area:



The snow is getting sloppy by the time I pulled this one, but they arrived awaiting my next burst of motivation un-muddied:


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I took my XL apart yesterday, last time up the clutch was slipping. It was oily inside, and there’s a lip in the cup (back side of the sprocket). Meaning it has wear. I already ordered one, I didn’t order the clutch itself. It’s still a good little saw, I want to keep it running.



Got the new sprocket already. The old one had a groove all the way around it, looks like that could be where the drive was slipping at, and not the clutch. I’m still waiting a carburetor kit before I can put it back together and try it out.


----------



## H-Ranch

Jere39 said:


> Note, the tree de-barked itself on landing. I'm working on that technique





Jere39 said:


>


You certainly have that debarking technique down - you should teach a seminar to the advanced students!


----------



## turnkey4099

The day has arrived. Check in for the spinal surgry is 7:30 am tomorrow, operation at 9:30. Stay overnigt for Physical Therapy. I'm looking forward to getting it done but not the 6 week 'do nothing' period following. It isn't exactly "do nothing" as one can go back to work in 10 days DEENDING ON OCCUPATION. I don't think boosting around 50-60 pound locust rounds will qualify .

I did get in another two hours and two loads of busting up those rounds this morning. 

I need to call the 3 people waiting for me to show up and continue tree removal and grove cleanup to explain I won't be there until about Mid april or a bit sooner.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Check in for the spinal surgry is 7:30 am tomorrow,


Best wishes for a quick recovery!

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Good luck with the surgery and the patience to work through the PT. Hope all goes well and you are back at this as soon as you are able.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> The day has arrived. Check in for the spinal surgry is 7:30 am tomorrow, operation at 9:30. Stay overnigt for Physical Therapy. I'm looking forward to getting it done but not the 6 week 'do nothing' period following. It isn't exactly "do nothing" as one can go back to work in 10 days DEENDING ON OCCUPATION. I don't think boosting around 50-60 pound locust rounds will qualify .
> 
> I did get in another two hours and two loads of busting up those rounds this morning.
> 
> I need to call the 3 people waiting for me to show up and continue tree removal and grove cleanup to explain I won't be there until about Mid april or a bit sooner.


Wishing you a successful procedure and a quick recovery.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Got the new sprocket already. The old one had a groove all the way around it, looks like that could be where the drive was slipping at, and not the clutch. I’m still waiting a carburetor kit before I can put it back together and try it out.
> View attachment 893024
> 
> View attachment 893025
> 
> View attachment 893026
> 
> View attachment 893028
> 
> View attachment 893029
> 
> View attachment 893030
> 
> View attachment 893031


You definitely got every ounce out of that one.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> The day has arrived. Check in for the spinal surgry is 7:30 am tomorrow, operation at 9:30. Stay overnigt for Physical Therapy. I'm looking forward to getting it done but not the 6 week 'do nothing' period following. It isn't exactly "do nothing" as one can go back to work in 10 days DEENDING ON OCCUPATION. I don't think boosting around 50-60 pound locust rounds will qualify .
> 
> I did get in another two hours and two loads of busting up those rounds this morning.
> 
> I need to call the 3 people waiting for me to show up and continue tree removal and grove cleanup to explain I won't be there until about Mid april or a bit sooner.


Hope everything goes well! Keep us posted and stay away from the wood until the doc says!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Good luck with the surgery


----------



## MechanicMatt

Hope the surgery goes as planned and you have a expedited recovery and are back to enjoying life sooner than later!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You definitely got every ounce out of that one.


I was thinking if he tightened the chain up a bit more and wasn't heavy handed it should have lasted a bit longer before breaking off  .


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> As predicted, we took advantage of the remaining snow to hitch and drag these to a more convenient processing area:
> 
> 
> 
> The snow is getting sloppy by the time I pulled this one, but they arrived awaiting my next burst of motivation un-muddied:
> 
> View attachment 893016



Nice work.
That arch works well, nice conditions out there too.
I think there was another one that was missing the top between where you were hitching that one, and where you were turning left pulling it out.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> What's up Neil.
> Nice to leave the grey  behind , Nice sunny day with blue skies here today. I managed to split almost a face cord myself yesterday. The right side of my chest has been real sore, couldn't figure out why, then today I was thinking about it and remembered pulling the starter on the splitter 50 or so times . It was nice out yesterday, but the wind was kicking and the temps were just below freezing so it was a bit chilly, but the sun was shinning. I do much better with the sunshine myself, SAD is a struggle for me here, we have a good number of overcast and cloudy days here, probably just as bad there. Tomorrow they are calling for 48f, hope to get more done outside.
> Here's the first bucket of the yr.
> View attachment 892925


Looks like my picture didn't show up, seems to be a problem a lot lately.
Almost 100% I made sure it showed up when I loaded it too.
Anyway here's the first bucket of the yr again. Split three more today, so I'm up to 6 buckets, probably 100 more to go.


----------



## turnkey4099

Jere39 said:


> Good luck with the surgery and the patience to work through the PT. Hope all goes well and you are back at this as soon as you are able.



Gonna be hard not to "be back at this" before I am able. I do intend to fight the urge off what with the season just starting..


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Gonna be hard not to "be back at this" before I am able. I do intend to fight the urge off what with the season just starting..


Good luck on the surgery. One good thing is that locust won't rot waiting for you.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Good luck on the surgery. One good thing is that locust won't rot waiting for you.


I actually had a large round yesterday that had a punky section in the middle that was about 5" around, very rare.
Heading out to split a few more buckets today if I don't find a deal to chase down.


----------



## sean donato

Need to go up on the roof when I get home and bring down the rest of the shingle packs I left up there from doing part if the roof last fall. And take a few measurements. Decided I'm just gonna tim the roof and be done with it. Need to get the valley and peak measurements so I can get quotes for materials together. Not looking forward to hoofing the shingle packs back down the ladder.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Love perch. Might be the best tasting of all freshwater, non-salmonid fish.


I like them better than Salmon. My mom would always get Salmon when we went out to dinner and I never liked it. Last year my wife got on a health kick and brought home some pre seasoned, Cedar Plank Salmon. I didn't want to, but I cooked it on the grill per instructions, on top of the little Cedar Plank. My goodness was that good. Now it's about the only store bought fish I eat.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> No flags, nothing on the graph so far.
> View attachment 892381


How do you get a Tuna out of that little hole?


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> How do you get a Tuna out of that little hole?


Tuna(ing) fork!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> IMO, Tuna, Swordfish, Arctic Char, Salmon, Mahi Mahi, Red Snapper, Trout.


I'd throw in Cobia and Mako Shark. I grilled Yellowfin, Bluefin, Mahi, and Mako one time, and every one that tried all of them, liked the Mako best. But, we catch a lot of smaller sharks and just gaff them and drag them in the floor locker. That Mako scared the crap out of me. John harpooned it in the head, and I got a choker around it's tail, we lifted it aboard and stuffed it's head in a corner. John took a fillet knife and cut it's spine right behind the gills. The whole body went limp, but the head kept snapping back and forth. It's teeth sounded like baseball bats cracking together. They have the nastiest hooked teeth. Of course we were bare foot and in shorts. Not that chaps would have helped!


----------



## svk

I don’t care for store bought fish, even the salmon tastes fishy to me. Maybe once a year I’ll buy the battered pub style fish pieces. Otherwise I eat what I catch and of course hit fish restaurants near the ocean.


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get six more bucket equivalents done today. I changed the way I was doing things though. Instead of pulling the rounds from the pile and splitting them, then filling the bucket and hauling it to the pile; I moved the splitter closer to the pile and brought the rounds to the splitter. It got me out in the sun a bit more and now I can get whatever rounds are loose as many are still frozen both to each other and to the ground, they were especially bad where I started out the last couple days.
Here's a picture of one of the locust rounds that was a punky in the middle, this round was probably up the tree from the one I was talking about earlier.
Although the middle 5" was punky, the rest was very solid.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks like my picture didn't show up, seems to be a problem a lot lately.
> Almost 100% I made sure it showed up when I loaded it too.
> Anyway here's the first bucket of the yr again. Split three more today, so I'm up to 6 buckets, probably 100 more to go.
> View attachment 893109


Think you can put another split or 3 on there..
Lol


----------



## Logger nate

Sure nice to have sunshine again
0 this morning but got up to mid 40’s today, supposed to be 50 tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I always enjoy your pictures Nate.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Think you can put another split or 3 on there..



Seems to me he’d be risking losing pieces as it is.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I always enjoy your pictures Nate.


Thanks, very thankful to live here and see it.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, very thankful to live here and see it.


Love the view from your 'Office Window'.


----------



## svk

Another busy day.

Yesterday I picked up some donations for our lions club as the fellow is moving cross country next year and is cleaning out his stuff. Showed me his mint, early build 266. I told him please sell me that once you know you are done cutting wood. He said he rarely uses it any more and normally uses his Stihl 211.


----------



## MustangMike

Best of luck with the surgery and recovery.


----------



## MustangMike

Tuna and Swordfish (and most fish) are best when very fresh.

If you have never had them at a place near the water that gets them from the boats daily, then you really have not experience them.

You just can't match it with store bought fish.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Think you can put another split or 3 on there..
> Lol


I could have, but I don't like to reach up any higher than I have to, I'm vertically challenged .


mountainguyed67 said:


> Seems to me he’d be risking losing pieces as it is.


I don't normally, but every now and then I dump a few pieces. Yesterday I right after I switched around how I was set up I dropped 6-7 smaller rounds when I was leaning the bucket forward, whoops. Hopefully that was my big dump for the week.
Heading out now to get a few more buckets of rounds split, I'm almost finished with my first 2 gallon container of gas for the splitter.
Nice blue skies outside today .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I could have, but I don't like to reach up any higher than I have to, I'm vertically challenged .
> 
> I don't normally, but every now and then I dump a few pieces. Yesterday I right after I switched around how I was set up I dropped 6-7 smaller rounds when I was leaning the bucket forward, whoops. Hopefully that was my big dump for the week.
> Heading out now to get a few more buckets of rounds split, I'm almost finished with my first 2 gallon container of gas for the splitter.
> Nice blue skies outside today .


Make sure you pick up all those stragglers that bounce out off the bucket. My father-in-law sucked up one of those stragglers in his snowblower last week. As invincible as dad thinks it is, his little bx-series Kubota was no match for a frozen chunk of sugar maple.


----------



## olyman

Lionsfan said:


> Make sure you pick up all those stragglers that bounce out off the bucket. My father-in-law sucked up one of those stragglers in his snowblower last week. As invincible as dad thinks it is, his little bx-series Kubota was no match for a frozen chunk of sugar maple.


you meant to say, a frozen chunk of rock, no??????? frozen wood is very unforgiving...…..


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> Make sure you pick up all those stragglers that bounce out off the bucket. My father-in-law sucked up one of those stragglers in his snowblower last week. As invincible as dad thinks it is, his little bx-series Kubota was no match for a frozen chunk of sugar maple.


I make sure everything is picked up when they are calling for snow that I might use the blower. The only thing I ran through it that wasn't to good was a frozen opossum. He must have gotten hit before the snowstorm and the plowtruck put him in my driveway.


----------



## pdelosh

My first scrounge of the year. A little Honey Locust left at the side of the street from the ele company trimming.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Make sure you pick up all those stragglers that bounce out off the bucket. My father-in-law sucked up one of those stragglers in his snowblower last week. As invincible as dad thinks it is, his little bx-series Kubota was no match for a frozen chunk of sugar maple.


I do right away, if not the next time you come thru you hit them again and dump your load .
Making a little dent in the pile, just like eating an elephant .


----------



## SS396driver

No wood still too much snow on the ground been hanging in my basement workshop. Built a center console for my 72 c20 . Put in 3.0 USB chargers with a led volt meter adding curtesy lamps and of course I needed a new tool


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> No wood still too much snow on the ground been hanging in my basement workshop. Built a center console for my 72 c20 . Put in 3.0 USB chargers with a led volt meter adding curtesy lamps and of course I needed a new toolView attachment 893353
> View attachment 893346
> View attachment 893347
> View attachment 893348
> View attachment 893350
> View attachment 893351
> View attachment 893352


Nice console. New tools are always good


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Tuna(ing) fork!
> 
> Philbert


I guess if I was on my game the other day I would have countered with, "Or, in a can". Not as funny several days later


----------



## SS396driver

Cold and snow flurries so I worked on the console


----------



## svk

Another busy day. Basketball followed by lions pickup followed by getting my first dose of vaccine. Then spent a couple hours getting my old truck ready for my father in law. Traded him for an older 16’ boat and trailer. On paper he’s getting the better end of the deal but I’m getting something I want and also I don’t need to sell the truck and deal with tire kickers. I kept my new deep lug tires on aluminum wheels and gave him a set of functional tires on steel wheels. So as long as the truck makes the hour trek down to his place the deal is done.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Another busy day. Basketball followed by lions pickup followed by getting my first dose of vaccine. Then spent a couple hours getting my old truck ready for my father in law. Traded him for an older 16’ boat and trailer. On paper he’s getting the better end of the deal but I’m getting something I want and also I don’t need to sell the truck and deal with tire kickers. I kept my new deep lug tires on aluminum wheels and gave him a set of functional tires on steel wheels. So as long as the truck makes the hour trek down to his place the deal is done.
> View attachment 893578


Let me guess, you were spending to much on the kids shoes  .
Have I ever said I hate rust .
Look forward to seeing the boat. Good thing you been getting your gear in order .


----------



## turnkey4099

Jere39 said:


> Good luck with the surgery and the patience to work through the PT. Hope all goes well and you are back at this as soon as you are able.



Thanks. All went well after the first day. Woke up from surgery Thursday about noon. Rest of day I had pain bad in LEFT leg (surgery was for pain in Right leg). Lasted all day I was planning on just how I was going to pay for a say in the Rehab clinnic at $7000,00 a month. Hard time getting anysleep that night but woke up Thursday and no pain anyplace. Odd after effect is I had been favoring that Right leg so much I now can't seem to walk normally...yet.


----------



## sean donato

Had a good day yesterday, wife worked a double shift, so I had to sit in the kids all day. Got my material for the roof figured out and a made a few calls and got some pricing for roof tin. Not as bad as I was expecting. All told I'll be under $4k. Hoping the yard drys out enough I can finish splitting the one pile


----------



## svk

30 degrees and overcast on its way to 46. I wish it would get sunny and melt the ice off my driveway. Hoping to continue to get projects done outside today.


----------



## Jasent

I once hit an orange can of marker paint with the snow blower. Humming along in 18” of nice powder snow and all the sudden is throwing orange lol. Took two passes to stop throwing orange. Luckily the can didn’t get stuck in the blades.


----------



## H-Ranch

First in on the new posts to be deleted at a later, but not much later date!


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> First in on the new posts to be deleted at a later, but not much later date!


Right behind ya. I was hoping to get caught up on yesterday's posts but they seemed to have gone MIA.


----------



## svk

Well I guess missing one day worth of posts is better than two weeks. Not like that was the end of the world. Although a few who post in off topic sure had their titties in a wringer about it.


----------



## chipper1

Well at least all my split wood pictures are up still, it's good to have proof I did something the last week  .
I've managed to get another cord or so split, plan on getting after it today in a bit, supposed to get up to 66 here today , I'll be wearing a t-shirt and flip-flops later lol.


----------



## svk

The P/R refugees who post nothing of substance anyhow were up in arms LOL.


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike. Thought of you instantly when I saw this.


----------



## chipper1

Getting a bit more done, slowly but surely the split pile is growing and the round pile is shrinking .


----------



## Philbert

I want one!



Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Right behind ya. I was hoping to get caught up on yesterday's posts but they seemed to have gone MIA.



I wasn't able to get in at all yesterday evening. error msgs I wonder it the a-holes who took down the site several years ago are back.


----------



## svk

Time hop. Snowman on the river today in 2019 vs current conditions.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Another busy day. Basketball followed by lions pickup followed by getting my first dose of vaccine.



Balls dropped off yet? Grown any extra limbs?


----------



## svk

My arm was pretty sore the day after at the spot of injection. No side effects yet but I hear the second shot is the one that gets you.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My arm was pretty sore the day after at the spot of injection. No side effects yet but I hear the second shot is the one that gets you.


Why would you get it at all?


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> My arm was pretty sore the day after at the spot of injection. No side effects yet but I hear the second shot is the one that gets you.


My arm was also sore after the first injection, a little less so after the second. Had no real effects at all from the second one. My wife felt fatigued after her second one, but then she was halfway expecting it, so . . .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Why would you get it at all?


Why wouldn't I?

Much of my work has me face to face with people over age 65. If I can significantly reduce the risk (Moderna is currently estimated at 92 percent effective) that I contract or spread the virus to people who do not have the immunity to fight it off, I am all for it. And I can tell you, if I spread it to someone while I was asymptomatic and they ended up dying, I would have a really hard time living with myself.

Yes I am aware of the risks, complications, side effects, and limitations. 

I took the "new" Lyme disease vaccine back in the late 90's too and eventually it was announced that it has reduced effectiveness as time goes on and a booster is unavailable. But when I contracted Lyme in 2018 my symptoms were very mild compared to what most people endured with Lyme. Was it the vaccine or am I just a tough SOB? Nobody will ever know.

It is unfortunate that this whole Covid thing has turned into another left vs right argument.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> My arm was also sore after the first injection, a little less so after the second. Had no real effects at all from the second one. My wife felt fatigued after her second one, but then she was halfway expecting it, so . . .


Studies have shown that men have less reactions to the vaccine than women. Which is interesting.


----------



## abbott295

Left or right, I don’t care. I would take it in either arm. Or in my buttocks if that was where they said it should go. Vaccines work. Why be afraid of this one when you have had so many already in your life?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It is unfortunate that this whole Covid thing has turned into another left vs right argument.


I can agree with this. So why did you make it into a partisan issue.
So are you saying I'm right, or left since I refuse to take it?


svk said:


> Yes I am aware of the risks, complications, side effects, and limitations.


No you're not, because that information has not been made know to the public. It's also only been out for a short period, how could you possibly know these things.
The only info on the "side effects"(which aren't side effects but are direct effects), I have no side effects and never will because I won't take it, are from within the last yr in healthy individuals choose for the trial. Added cause I forgot to include it  You could look on the VAERS site, but even when they did their own audit of that system they said that only 10% of the adverse reactions are recorded there, most people in the industry say about 1% actually get reported.


svk said:


> Moderna is currently estimated at 92 percent effective


Based on what, 92% effective at what.
Is this a decision you made with your doctor, or because you watched a commercial on TV.
Lets look at it like buying a new model saw, you see the commercials and it looks great, then you talk with your local dealer and he says it's awesome, so you buy it. Since it's a new model and no-one knows how well it will work other than the instant results it gives. How can you make a statement like it's 92% effective.
The way I look at it is that if theres a new car out and I want one and have the money to afford it, who cares if it ends up being a lemon, what's $30-70k when I can afford it. But if I don't have the cash and need to make a wise decision I should be a bit more careful and I'd go with something with a bit of a track record.To me, I have one body and I don't want to take a chance on a product from a company who has no track record at all except failures(moderna) or even getting one from a company who has been sued many times for selling products that harm people.
It's an experimental vaccine and when you take it you are entering into a vaccine trial!


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> Left or right, I don’t care. I would take it in either arm. Or in my buttocks if that was where they said it should go. Vaccines work. Why be afraid of this one when you have had so many already in your life?


I think you're mistaking the vac with the new test for c19, which is an anal swab, go for it man. 
Have you ever done a study of the efficacy of any vaccine, probably not, but that doesn't surprise me since big Pharma doesn't either, nor has the CDC for that matter.
But if you want them, go for it, but don't tell me I have too .
Do you realize that many of the treatments they are pushing for c19 are not vaccines at a traditional vaccine is concerned. They are rather gene therapy, they tell your body to react, unlike traditional vacs that ask your body to react, it's more like programing rather than making a request. 
It's interesting that those who know nothing about them will go get them based on a few public announcements or commercials, but even those in the vaccine industry are saying they won't take it and that it was rushed and it hasn't been properly tested. Many have concerns because there has never been a successful mRNA "vac" made, when ever the animals in testing went into the challenge phase of testing many died! 
You guy let me know how it works out, I'll take my "chances".


----------



## Ktompkins93

Neighbor had some maple trees cut down and wanted it all gone. New tractor came in very helpful with all the work. I have followed this thread for awhile now you guys are hard workers.












Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I can go on and on with links and videos about the vac's, masks... just let me know if you'd like more info  .

But here's a little bit more of the wood I've managed to get done, gotta scrounge as much of the dry weather as I can before the rain comes. Sure would be nice to get this all done this month. 
Started with this today.


Here's where I'm at now, the piles getting bigger, can't get the rototiller in the picture from the same angle anymore because the splitter has been backed up.


Had a few pieces slip out of the bucket, well off the stack above the bucket today .
The black locust rounds without bark are very slick, I had already picked that one up.


But I made up for it on the next bucket load .


----------



## chipper1

Ktompkins93 said:


> Neighbor had some maple trees cut down and wanted it all gone. New tractor came in very helpful with all the work. I have followed this thread for awhile now you guys are hard workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Wow, nice haul of maple!
I like the new tractor and attachments as well.
Congrats.


----------



## Ktompkins93

chipper1 said:


> Wow, nice haul of maple!
> I like the new tractor and attachments as well.
> Congrats.


Thanks, the power and lifting ability of this tractor surpasses what I envisioned it could do.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I can agree with this. So why did you make it into a partisan issue.
> So are you saying I'm right, or left since I refuse to take it?
> 
> No you're not, because that information has not been made know to the public. It's also only been out for a short period, how could you possibly know these things.
> The only info on the "side effects"(which aren't side effects but are direct effects), I have no side effects and never will because I won't take it.
> You could look on the VAERS site, but even when they did their own audit of that system they said that only 10% of the adverse reactions are recorded there, most people in the industry say about 1% actually get reported.
> 
> Based on what, 92% effective at what.
> Is this a decision you made with your doctor, or because you watched a commercial on TV.
> Lets look at it like buying a new model saw, you see the commercials and it looks great, then you talk with your local dealer and he says it's awesome, so you buy it. Since it's a new model and no-one knows how well it will work other than the instant results it gives. How can you make a statement like it's 92% effective.
> The way I look at it is that if theres a new car out and I want one and have the money to afford it, who cares if it ends up being a lemon, what's $30-70k when I can afford it. But if I don't have the cash and need to make a wise decision I should be a bit more careful and I'd go with something with a bit of a track record.To me, I have one body and I don't want to take a chance on a product from a company who has no track record at all except failures(moderna) or even getting one from a company who has been sued many times for selling products that harm people.
> It's an experimental vaccine and when you take it you are entering into a vaccine trial!


As you are my friend, I want to say this as kindly as possible and mean no disrespect in any way. I am not looking to change your mind and you will not change mine. 

We can run in circles forever debating the effectiveness, the presence or absence of side effects, the fact that it has not been out very long, etc. You have made your opinion on this issue very clear and no matter what facts are presented now, next year, or 20 years from now, you aren't getting vaccinated. Absolutely not no way no how are you ever getting the vaccine. We get it. 

That is your choice.

My choice is to get the vaccine. I have given you the reasons why, which you have attempted to rebuff. And no matter what I said you would dismiss them because you will not get the vaccine. So I question why you asked in the first place, knowing no answer that I provided would be satisfactory?

Now, to get back to the left versus right. You KNOW I am right of center politically yet I willingly chose to get the vaccine at the very first chance it was offered to me. Yet I am being attacked with the same old far right rhetoric and because of that am being grouped as a sheep of far left. In the words of MJ....


----------



## JustJeff

Digging that grapple on the tractor!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Ktompkins93 said:


> New tractor came in very helpful with all the work


Nice tractor!

Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Get it dont get it who cares, we all have opinions and that's ok.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> My arm was pretty sore the day after at the spot of injection. No side effects yet but I hear the second shot is the one that gets you.



The only effect I had was after the first one. I could NOT get warm in bed that night even with an electric blanket. No effect after the second, Cutting buddy had the chill effect after the second, not the first. Those are the only two reactions I know about in our extended group.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Get it dont get it who cares, we all have opinions and that's ok.


Yes and there’s no need to attack those who feel differently.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> As you are my friend, I want to say this as kindly as possible and mean no disrespect in any way. I am not looking to change your mind and you will not change mine.
> 
> We can run in circles forever debating the effectiveness, the presence or absence of side effects, the fact that it has not been out very long, etc. You have made your opinion on this issue very clear and no matter what facts are presented now, next year, or 20 years from now, you aren't getting vaccinated. Absolutely not no way no how are you ever getting the vaccine. We get it.
> 
> That is your choice.
> 
> My choice is to get the vaccine. I have given you the reasons why, which you have attempted to rebuff. And no matter what I said you would dismiss them because you will not get the vaccine. So I question why you asked in the first place, knowing no answer that I provided would be satisfactory?
> 
> Now, to get back to the left versus right. You KNOW I am right of center politically yet I willingly chose to get the vaccine at the very first chance it was offered to me. Yet I am being attacked with the same old far right rhetoric and because of that am being grouped as a sheep of far left. In the words of MJ....
> 
> View attachment 893987


I think it's funny you should bring left/right into the whole thing in the first place, if you're opposed to it being that way, why bring it up.
Are you putting it out there as a defense prior to the charge?
Are you saying I'm an old fart, or that I'm just using old fart rhetoric lol. I never lumped anyone, I'm just curious of what facts people in general are using to make a decision to get involved in a vaccine trial when they are healthy and are not struggling for money. As far as the meme, you seem awfully sensitive about a decision you've made, so much so you get offended when people offer alternative thoughts?

No, you won't change my mind in the short term, and I doubt the future will change my mind since it will be gone in less than a yr and not because of the "vacs"(average lifespan of a virus is around 2yrs), but at the same time I won't let the facts be undeclared. That being said I'm an individual who likes science and I'm also willing to be wrong, I'm not afraid to say how I feel/what I believe, even though now and then I'm wrong. I find it rather odd that critical thinking has gone out the window for the most part and so many decisions are being made on a whim and as though
We can't run in circles debating the efficacy, all you have to tell me is the #'s that the manufacture has given you. Do you know how they came upon those numbers, do you know how those numbers effect a person of your age/health/color. Let's be real, you took it and now you will feel the need to reject anything negative. You've also already expressed that much of the decision was based on feelings of concern for those you work around, which I understand fully. But the asymptomatic spreader is a rare occurrence in any virus, although it does happen. That being said 40% or so of all who have died from c19 have been in retirement facilities, 94% died with on average 2.6 co-morbidities, so if someone is that ill why would they be coming into an office to visit you, and if they choose to isn't that their choice. I know I wouldn't ask you to get a vaccine to extend my life, especially if I was nearing the end of mine. Quarantine the sick, not the healthy.

Friend or not, I call it how I see it( I thought that's what friends did), left or right(not that I'm either) as that's one of the biggest problems in government is the divid between the two, there are people who are correct on both sides. It seems to me that we usually need to find that middle ground, problem with the vacs is there is no middle ground if you take it.
Remember when I said Reagan screwed up in 1986, when he signed the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act(only major issue I had with him), I've stood staunchly against trumps warp speed(biggest issue I have with him other than his pride, but not the only one). One thing that's been consistent from Reagan till today is Fauci . Do you know that there are more lobbyist in DC for the pharmaceutical industry than all the other lobbyist together, do you know how deep those ties go when it comes to Fauci.
So you know that the two guys who have done the most in what many have called the anti-vax community both are dems .


svk said:


> Yes and there’s no need to attack those who feel differently.


Not sure where the attack took place.
I was attacked once, I still have scars from it, but I don't trust the guy.
I read somewhere:
"Wounds from a friend can be trusted,
but an enemy multiplies kisses.".
Obviously I can't change your mind, but knowing what I know I refuse to sit idly by without speaking.
I asked because I want to know how to help others.
This is how I feel:
*1*The word of the Lord came to me: *2*“Son of man, speak to your people and say to them: ‘When I bring the sword against a land, and the people of the land choose one of their men and make him their watchman, *3*and he sees the sword coming against the land and blows the trumpet to warn the people, *4*then if anyone hears the trumpet but does not heed the warning and the sword comes and takes their life, their blood will be on their own head. *5*Since they heard the sound of the trumpet but did not heed the warning, their blood will be on their own head. If they had heeded the warning, they would have saved themselves. *6*But if the watchman sees the sword coming and does not blow the trumpet to warn the people and the sword comes and takes someone’s life, that person’s life will be taken because of their sin, but I will hold the watchman accountable for their blood.’

Don't you think it would be much easier if I just went along with it all...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I think it's funny you should bring left/right into the whole thing in the first place, if you're opposed to it being that way, why bring it up.
> Are you putting it out there as a defense prior to the charge?
> Are you saying I'm an old fart, or that I'm just using old fart rhetoric lol. I never lumped anyone, I'm just curious of what facts people in general are using to make a decision to get involved in a vaccine trial when they are healthy and are not struggling for money. As far as the meme, you seem awfully sensitive about a decision you've made, so much so you get offended when people offer alternative thoughts?
> 
> No, you won't change my mind in the short term, and I doubt the future will change my mind since it will be gone in less than a yr and not because of the "vacs"(average lifespan of a virus is around 2yrs), but at the same time I won't let the facts be undeclared. That being said I'm an individual who likes science and I'm also willing to be wrong, I'm not afraid to say how I feel/what I believe, even though now and then I'm wrong. I find it rather odd that critical thinking has gone out the window for the most part and so many decisions are being made on a whim and as though
> We can't run in circles debating the efficacy, all you have to tell me is the #'s that the manufacture has given you. Do you know how they came upon those numbers, do you know how those numbers effect a person of your age/health/color. Let's be real, you took it and now you will feel the need to reject anything negative. You've also already expressed that much of the decision was based on feelings of concern for those you work around, which I understand fully. But the asymptomatic spreader is a rare occurrence in any virus, although it does happen. That being said 40% or so of all who have died from c19 have been in retirement facilities, 94% died with on average 2.6 co-morbidities, so if someone is that ill why would they be coming into an office to visit you, and if they choose to isn't that their choice. I know I wouldn't ask you to get a vaccine to extend my life, especially if I was nearing the end of mine. Quarantine the sick, not the healthy.
> 
> Friend or not, I call it how I see it( I thought that's what friends did), left or right(not that I'm either) as that's one of the biggest problems in government is the divid between the two, there are people who are correct on both sides. It seems to me that we usually need to find that middle ground, problem with the vacs is there is no middle ground if you take it.
> Remember when I said Reagan screwed up in 1986, when he signed the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act(only major issue I had with him), I've stood staunchly against trumps warp speed(biggest issue I have with him other than his pride, but not the only one). One thing that's been consistent from Reagan till today is Fauci . Do you know that there are more lobbyist in DC for the pharmaceutical industry than all the other lobbyist together, do you know how deep those ties go when it comes to Fauci.
> So you know that the two guys who have done the most in what many have called the anti-vax community both are dems .
> 
> Not sure where the attack took place.
> I was attacked once, I still have scars from it, but I don't trust the guy.
> I read somewhere:
> "Wounds from a friend can be trusted,
> but an enemy multiplies kisses.".
> Obviously I can't change your mind, but knowing what I know I refuse to sit idly by without speaking.
> I asked because I want to know how to help others.
> This is how I feel:
> *1*The word of the Lord came to me: *2*“Son of man, speak to your people and say to them: ‘When I bring the sword against a land, and the people of the land choose one of their men and make him their watchman, *3*and he sees the sword coming against the land and blows the trumpet to warn the people, *4*then if anyone hears the trumpet but does not heed the warning and the sword comes and takes their life, their blood will be on their own head. *5*Since they heard the sound of the trumpet but did not heed the warning, their blood will be on their own head. If they had heeded the warning, they would have saved themselves. *6*But if the watchman sees the sword coming and does not blow the trumpet to warn the people and the sword comes and takes someone’s life, that person’s life will be taken because of their sin, but I will hold the watchman accountable for their blood.’
> 
> Don't you think it would be much easier if I just went along with it all...


But you are still doing it.

Trying to talk over me while putting down my sources is not going to change anything here Brett. You won't get the vaccine nor will you accept any fact put up by those in favor of it. That is fine but why are we still going around and around.

This conversation is over.


----------



## JustJeff

My wife got her first shot. She's a nurse. So far she can't taste colors and hasn't seen any unicorns. I'm pretty sure she got the one with the chip in it so we have all been wearing tinfoil hats so the government can't read our thoughts... however, I do get a lot of chainsaw related ads on my feed. ..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Sooo....back on topic. I got Oak. The tree service guy text on sunday to say the job had been delayed as he had manflu (for which there is no vaccine). He was lucky and over it in a day, and did the job Tuesday. turned up about 5pm saying 'The tree wasn't as big as I remembered, all on one truck' fair enough, still free oak, about half a cord, maybe a bit more...2m3 in metric. Its been raining today but as soon as I get a chance I'll get a pic for @Cowboy254. My last 3 scrounges have given me an entire year's supply of oak.

Oh and my wife just booked her first jab for next week. As an asthmatic she gets offered before me although I'm older. If she turns purple and hairy I ain't getting it!


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> I want one!
> View attachment 893751
> 
> 
> Philbert


Mortalitool has a printer.


----------



## abbott295

As for left or right, my mother was ambidextrous.


----------



## Lionsfan

abbott295 said:


> As for left or right, my mother was ambidextrous.


So was my Dad. He could throw a baseball equally well left or right handed. He would destroy us in snowball fights when I was a kid.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> But you are still doing it.
> 
> Trying to talk over me while putting down my sources is not going to change anything here Brett. You won't get the vaccine nor will you accept any fact put up by those in favor of it. That is fine but why are we still going around and around.
> 
> This conversation is over.


Doing what.
How did I talk over, you responded to my question, then I responded, and it continued, I've heard of that called conversation. 
I'm fine accepting fact, which ones have you posted, other than it being made political, which I think is interesting since trump was the one who promoted it so it would seem anyone who wouldn't get it would be anti-trump.
Guess I was waiting to hear more facts.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Oh and my wife just booked her first jab for next week. As an asthmatic she gets offered before me although I'm older. If she turns purple and hairy I ain't getting it!





JustJeff said:


> My wife got her first shot. She's a nurse. So far she can't taste colors and hasn't seen any unicorns. I'm pretty sure she got the one with the chip in it so we have all been wearing tinfoil hats so the government can't read our thoughts... however, I do get a lot of chainsaw related ads on my feed. ..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




Guys, so why is it that it always has to shift that far out there, not once did I spout some crazy theory as you're suggesting.
I find it interesting that I'm probably one of the first guys in this thread to have mtronic and autotune saws, meanwhile most were still stuck thinking standard carbs, but for rejecting totally new "technology" being used in my body somehow makes me a conspiracy theorist .


----------



## sean donato

Since were so far off topic, treated my self to a new toy, will have a 34cc 2 stroke in it made by zenoah which husqvarna owns, so kinda wood related.  dont have it all the way together yet.....


----------



## Ryan A

@ sean donato

What’s the max RPM’s on that?


----------



## sean donato

20k is max fee speed, 18k under load. This engine has a +2mm rod and race ported, so I may be able to push it a bit higher.


----------



## SS396driver

Put the console in my 72 today just needs to be wired


Its made of wood so kinda on topic


----------



## chipper1

I didn't get much wood split after the last pictures today, loaded up a nice overfilled bucket and started splitting, a few rounds in the ram wouldn't move. Without getting into it much it appears the pump is not spinning, but both sides of the lovejoy are, and the lower portion of the LJ is getting warm when I ran the engine for about 10 sec so I'm hoping the setscrew has just backed out.

Anyone in the Akron/Canton area that's watching the thread need some wood.
Looks like it could be a win win for someone.


----------



## Jasent

I got an ol 72 3/4 ton 4x4 but I ruined it hitting a telephone pole. Also have a 71 long horn 3/4 ton that needs restored. Love those old Chevy trucks


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Guys, so why is it that it always has to shift that far out there, not once did I spout some crazy theory as you're suggesting.
> I find it interesting that I'm probably one of the first guys in this thread to have mtronic and autotune saws, meanwhile most were still stuck thinking standard carbs, but for rejecting totally new "technology" being used in my body somehow makes me a conspiracy theorist .


Neither one of us suggested you did. In my case it was an attempt at humor to diffuse the situation, not to exacerbate it. I apologize. I suspect Neil intended the same although I won't purport to speak for him. Get the shot or don't, it's your business. Your opinion is just as valuable as anyone's. No disrespect intended. 
Wish I had some scrounging to post about but we still have snow and I don't need wood bad enough to fight the weather. Guess I'm a fair weather scrounger! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Neither one of us suggested you did. In my case it was an attempt at humor to diffuse the situation, not to exacerbate it. I apologize. I suspect Neil intended the same although I won't purport to speak for him. Get the shot or don't, it's your business. Your opinion is just as valuable as anyone's. No disrespect intended.
> Wish I had some scrounging to post about but we still have snow and I don't need wood bad enough to fight the weather. Guess I'm a fair weather scrounger!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Fair enough, I did. 
Forgiven. 
Similar to what Steve was saying about it being a left/right thing, it seems that many quickly put everyone/everything in a category and you can't believe one without believing all of them. 

I may have some scrounging available tomorrow if this wind keeps up, they say 20mph from now till tomorrow evening with gusts higher. The rain is on the other side of the lake now, so it looks imminent now, but you know as do I that anything can change in a moments notice near the lakes. Still 63 degrees out here, haven't had but one fire today and that was black locust bark to start it and then 3 splits just to get it back up to 72. Next week they are saying a chance of snow, which is pretty normal.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Sooo....back on topic.



You can't do that!


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Neither one of us suggested you did.



All just a simple misunderstanding, I'm sure. 

Just like the time I got rebuffed by a girl at a nightclub. "What?", I said. "No, I didn't ask if you wanted to dance. I said you look fat in those pants!". Simple misunderstanding. It happens.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Guys, so why is it that it always has to shift that far out there, not once did I spout some crazy theory as you're suggesting.
> I find it interesting that I'm probably one of the first guys in this thread to have mtronic and autotune saws, meanwhile most were still stuck thinking standard carbs, but for rejecting totally new "technology" being used in my body somehow makes me a conspiracy theorist .


Sorry chipper, I didn't mean too offend and I apologise. Individual choice is fine and plenty of people have a good reason to be more wary of the vaccines. My wife was offered it about 3-4 weeks ago but we still breast feeding. Weighing up the risk of covid while we are still in lock down and the unknown risk to the little'un, she chose to weight until he was weened. My comment was ill thought out but meant to be light hearted.


----------



## farmer steve

New scrounging tool in the pipeline later today.


----------



## panolo

Ktompkins93 said:


> Neighbor had some maple trees cut down and wanted it all gone. New tractor came in very helpful with all the work. I have followed this thread for awhile now you guys are hard workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


 That is awesome!


----------



## svk

Weather fools were predicting 6-10 inches. We got about 2-3. 


For those who feed the birds: this is my first year with a peanut feeder. The little guys absolutely love it.


----------



## sean donato

Your doe is sticking her tongue out at you lol


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Sorry chipper, I didn't mean too offend and I apologise. Individual choice is fine and plenty of people have a good reason to be more wary of the vaccines. My wife was offered it about 3-4 weeks ago but we still breast feeding. Weighing up the risk of covid while we are still in lock down and the unknown risk to the little'un, she chose to weight until he was weened. My comment was ill thought out but meant to be light hearted.


Forgiven, although I wasn't offended. Like I said, I'm just wondering why someone would take it, it makes no sense to me. I get many people are being strong armed into it as well as masks, but when they have to force something on people and the marketplace doesn't want it that just makes most question what's really going on.
You must have missed the memo, it's now chest feeding . That's awesome, nothing better you could do for your child.
I know there is a constant barrage of commercials/propaganda pushing the masks/social distancing/vacs, but I keep reading more and more articles like this, and this even from the MSM. Certainly doesn't change my mind.








Denmark, Norway and Iceland suspend use of AstraZeneca Covid vaccine over reports of blood clots


"It is important to emphasize that we have not opted out of the AstraZeneca vaccine, but that we are putting it on hold," the country's National Board of Health said.




www-cnbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## mountainguyed67

I was about to start going back up to my mountain place, then it snowed yesterday. Looks like about 8” this morning, supposed to snow today and tomorrow too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Some of the work we did on the foot trail last weekend, I took my MS250 with me. We’re now approved to purchase the two Echo CS271 chainsaws. The MS250 is more saw than I want for brushing.


----------



## muddstopper

I was offered the vaccine a few weeks ago and turned it down. Everybody has to make their own decisions, I chose not to take a vaccine with an unproven track record. I reserve the right to change my mind if and when the vaccine is proven effective and safe. When you have 39 year old woman, seemly in perfect health, die 4 days after taking the second dose of the vaccine from liver failure, and the media doesnt report it for almost a month, I question the safety of taking the vaccine. I understand the not wanting to risk the health of a customer, but I have to put my own health first.


----------



## svk

Do any of you know if they inject the microchip in the first dose or the second? 

I’m six days post first injection. I have yet to feel the need to sell my guns, speak Russian or Chinese, or vote Democrat.

Maybe my first dose was defective?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Do any of you know if they inject the microchip in the first dose or the second?



I think it’s a two piece chip that doesn’t join and become active until the second shot.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I was offered the vaccine a few weeks ago and turned it down. Everybody has to make their own decisions, I chose not to take a vaccine with an unproven track record. I reserve the right to change my mind if and when the vaccine is proven effective and safe. When you have 39 year old woman, seemly in perfect health, die 4 days after taking the second dose of the vaccine from liver failure, and the media doesnt report it for almost a month, I question the safety of taking the vaccine. I understand the not wanting to risk the health of a customer, but I have to put my own health first.


Just do it man, c'mon man, that's just one example, it's not like the truth isn't out there and being promoted by the MSM.










Dr. Scott Jensen says he's being investigated by the state for spreading misinformation


Dr. Scott Jensen says he's being investigated by the State's Medical Practice Board for spreading misinformation about the coronavirus. (Scott Jensen/Facebook)




www.fox9.com


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think it’s a two piece chip that doesn’t join and become active until the second shot.


Smart thinking!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Do any of you know if they inject the microchip in the first dose or the second?
> 
> I’m six days post first injection. I have yet to feel the need to sell my guns, speak Russian or Chinese, or vote Democrat.
> 
> Maybe my first dose was defective?


Neither, but the tech is there to do it anytime they want, but they most likely wont need to use "that" tech.

Maybe you need to combine it with wearing two masks.

So you're still having the conversation without directing it at me .



mountainguyed67 said:


> I think it’s a two piece chip that doesn’t join and become active until the second shot.


Sort of like that. If you study out nano technology you'd be amazed at what they can do.


----------



## LondonNeil

Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!


----------



## LondonNeil

The vaccine is proven effective at reducing serious illness and death. You can still catch the lurgy, but much less that do get seriously ill. It's not yet strongly evidenced but it appears to reduce transmission also, which makes sense as it reduces viral load. Lower transmission and less serious illness combine to rapidly mean we are no longer at risk of overloading the health service and we can lift our various social restrictions and return to normality.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!


 Happy to oblige Neil. Green apple,then a pile of green ash,mulberry and some HVBW.


----------



## farmer steve

Some more. Dry ash needing split and a pile of split drying.


----------



## farmer steve

One more. Red Oak and hickory drying for next year.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

LondonNeil said:


> We need firewood content, and fast!


Thank you Neil. 
I only wish I were that diplomatic


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!


More firewood is how we reach 'a-cord' in this thread!

Philbert


----------



## svk

I don’t know guys. Maybe this vaccine thing was a mistake. Not feeling so good this afternoon.

Is my skin supposed to be this color?


----------



## farmer steve

Here's the new scrounging tool. Mrs FS wanted a new car. I was going for fuel one day and told her to ride along and we would stop at the dealer and look around. After riding in my old truck she thought I needed a new one.
Plain Jane F 250. Hopefully give me more trailer pulling power than the F150.


----------



## svk

Too nice to haul wood in!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Too nice to haul wood in!


After I throw the first piece in I'll be okay. I won't be driving through the woods for a bit.


----------



## Jere39

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!




Pretty spectacular weather here this afternoon. After swapping in a new battery, I toured the hilltop to inspect some of my firewood:


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> The vaccine is proven effective at reducing serious illness and death. You can still catch the lurgy, but much less that do get seriously ill. It's not yet strongly evidenced but it appears to reduce transmission also, which makes sense as it reduces viral load. Lower transmission and less serious illness combine to rapidly mean we are no longer at risk of overloading the health service and we can lift our various social restrictions and return to normality.


You must have missed the newest report based on Israelis vacs records, we've now hit 97% effective  .
I remember when the 550 came out it was what 20-30% faster/better than the 346, how'd that work out.
Lets be real, it was created in less time than any other vac and somehow it's magically almost 100% when other flu vacs are typically 30-60 effective lol.


svk said:


> I don’t know guys. Maybe this vaccine thing was a mistake. Not feeling so good this afternoon.
> 
> Is my skin supposed to be this color?
> 
> View attachment 894228


Seems kind of insensitive to those who have had issues.








Utah mother dies four days after taking second COVID-19 vaccine dose


A 39-year-old Utah mom died just four days after receiving her second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine, according to a Wednesday report that investigated vaccine side effects.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> Here's the new scrounging tool. Mrs FS wanted a new car. I was going for fuel one day and told her to ride along and we would stop at the dealer and look around. After riding in my old truck she thought I needed a new one.
> Plain Jane F 250. Hopefully give me more trailer pulling power than the F150.
> View attachment 894234
> View attachment 894235
> View attachment 894236


What's in it for a powerplant?? I've never been much of a Ford guy, but I'm starting to look at used trucks and all of the big three will be considered.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> What's in it for a powerplant?? I've never been much of a Ford guy, but I'm starting to look at used trucks and all of the big three will be considered.


It has the 6.2 gas.. I know I won't be getting 20 mpg like the F150. Need the power for hauling big loads in the dump trailer. If your looking I'd look at Ford's or Chebys. Ive hauled 40-50 loads a year for the last 11 years in the 150.


----------



## MustangMike

That is about 375 ci, embarrassed to say I don't know anything about it! Guess they never put it in a Stang!

Good luck with your truck. How many speed does the tranny have? Lot of gears seem to make the new small engines look good!


----------



## Ryan A

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!


Love all the engineering in this echo besides the carb adjustment. Regular flathead just pops/vibrates out. Anyone got a carb adjustment tool they’d recommend??

Pic of some rounds that I started to noodle.....View attachment 894249


----------



## Ryan A




----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> That is about 375 ci, embarrassed to say I don't know anything about it! Guess they never put it in a Stang!
> 
> Good luck with your truck. How many speed does the tranny have? Lot of gears seem to make the new small engines look good!


6 speed Mike. 3.73 rear. The tranny is a automatic wirh a manual feature. You can put it in manual mode and shift through the gears with the push of a button.


----------



## Philbert

Inexpensive Climbing Style Helmet

Saw this today at a trade show: under $30 (ignore show special price). ‘Jackson’ is an established manufacturer of PPE. Their website also shows ear muffs and face screens available if you dig a little (cost?). 

Never tried it, and not saying it is as good as the well known brands. But for someone interested in this style of helmet that does not want to pay $100+, it might be something to check out. 





Philbert


----------



## muad

Anyone have experience selling logs? I have a nice, straight 18+ foot black cheery that's 16" at the base, 15" at the "top". I figured roughly 139bf. 

Never sold a log before. I want to mill it with my buddy and either his alaskan or bandsaw mill, but if it's worth a good amount, I could use the $$


----------



## cat10ken

I just checked with a logger/buyer about a cherry log I have. It's 25" on small end x 9' long; about 250 bdf. He said cherry is going for about $500/M making my log worth $125. That's not much more than firewood value.


----------



## muad

cat10ken said:


> I just checked with a logger/buyer about a cherry log I have. It's 25" on small end x 9' long; about 250 bdf. He said cherry is going for about $500/M making my log worth $125. That's not much more than firewood value.




Oh wow, that's nuts.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Inexpensive Climbing Style Helmet
> 
> Saw this today at a trade show: under $30 (ignore show special price). ‘Jackson’ is an established manufacturer of PPE. Their website also shows ear muffs and face screens available if you dig a little (cost?).
> 
> Never tried it, and not saying it is as good as the well known brands. But for someone interested in this style of helmet that does not want to pay $100+, it might be something to check out.
> View attachment 894260
> 
> View attachment 894261
> 
> 
> Philbert


If the tensioner works well, just the guts are worth that. Having a helmet that adjusts quickly is a great selling point to me, much like side tensioners lol.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> If the tensioner works well, just the guts are worth that. Having a helmet that adjusts quickly is a great selling point to me, much like side tensioners lol.


Many of the name brand '_forestry helmets_' are just the $12 '_hard hats_' with ear muffs and face screens attached. So having an affordable 'climbing-style' helmet, with a ratchet suspension, sounds like it could be a good option for a lot of folks. I am not a climber, but like how the one I have does not get tangled, or knocked off, in thick brush.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Been spooling my walleye/panfish/light trout reels with line and putting them on their designated summer rods the last two nights. I’ve got 24 combos here plus my youngest daughter still needs her own rod and my wife needs a spare rod.

Seems like a lot but several of them are set up and dedicated to one specific type of fishing and a number of them will be left at the cabin so it really boils down to about 2 rods per person. And on a day when Murphy shows up, you’ll need em all!!




This thing is so slick for spooling reels. Don’t need a helper or hold the spool with your feet and it eliminates twists in the line.


----------



## Logger nate

Found out today a new world record perch was caught in the lake that’s less than 100yds from our house. Might have to get into ice fishing, kinda sad it’s that close and I’ve never tried it. Might have to get an auger with a motor though, ice is over 2’ thick, or find someone else to turn the crank, lol.
Guy that caught it is from Wisconsin, he didn’t know the local fishing supply store had a standing $1000 reward for any records, he was pretty happy.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve! We need firewood content, and fast!


Firewood guy here, check out my youtube channel. Lots of info despite just starting the channel, much more to come



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRdUCxcKNLqPJn1HyL9dS1w


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

chipper1 said:


> You must have missed the newest report based on Israelis vacs records, we've now hit 97% effective  .
> I remember when the 550 came out it was what 20-30% faster/better than the 346, how'd that work out.
> Lets be real, it was created in less time than any other vac and somehow it's magically almost 100% when other flu vacs are typically 30-60 effective lol.
> 
> Seems kind of insensitive to those who have had issues.
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/utah-mom-dies-four-days-after-taking-covid-vaccine[/


http://With all this vaccine talk, ...demic in the next adminstration on Nov. 2016!


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Too nice to haul wood in!



Yeah, nah. It clearly needs new tyres. And you know what that means...


----------



## Jere39

Is it just me, or does it feel like ArboristSite needs a place for "Off Topic Discussion"?

And just to keep this post on topic:


----------



## farmer steve

Jere39 said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like ArboristSite needs a place for "Off Topic Discussion"?
> 
> And just to keep this post on topic:
> View attachment 894316


This thread does stray ONCE in a while Jere. . It's up to us old guys to keep things on topic every now and then.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, nah. It clearly needs new tyres. And you know what that means...


Might be a while if these last as long as the factory ones did on the F150. Got almost 40K miles out of those Hankook's. Hoping the Michelin's do as well.


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like ArboristSite needs a place for "Off Topic Discussion"?
> 
> And just to keep this post on topic:
> View attachment 894316


We had a good off topic forum but once they closed the Politics and Religion forum, all of the goobers from PR moved there and wreck every thread (and apparently, with no repercussions). I don’t even go there anymore.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Another busy day. Basketball followed by lions pickup followed by getting my first dose of vaccine. Then spent a couple hours getting my old truck ready for my father in law. Traded him for an older 16’ boat and trailer. On paper he’s getting the better end of the deal but I’m getting something I want and also I don’t need to sell the truck and deal with tire kickers. I kept my new deep lug tires on aluminum wheels and gave him a set of functional tires on steel wheels. So as long as the truck makes the hour trek down to his place the deal is done.
> View attachment 893578


In another year or so, that's gonna look like Wonder Woman's airplane! Is that rust on aluminum wheels?


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Found out today a new world record perch was caught in the lake that’s less than 100yds from our house. Might have to get into ice fishing, kinda sad it’s that close and I’ve never tried it. Might have to get an auger with a motor though, ice is over 2’ thick, or find someone else to turn the crank, lol.
> Guy that caught it is from Wisconsin, he didn’t know the local fishing supply store had a standing $1000 reward for any records, he was pretty happy.


Buy an electric auger. It will drill over 100 holes on a charge.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> In another year or so, that's gonna look like Wonder Woman's airplane! Is that rust on aluminum wheels?


Those are two types of old steel wheels.


----------



## svk

Sort of on topic-I talked to the retired former owner of the local lumberyard yesterday. He said he expects that lumber prices should come back to earth by mid summer.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Put the console in my 72 today just needs to be wiredView attachment 894055
> 
> 
> Its made of wood so kinda on topic


This is the only pic I've been able to find of my Dad's 72 C30. He bought it new, it had a 350 4 barrel, and would fry the duels on it in second gear. First was a granny. I was 18, me in the pic, and if it had an engine and tires, I had to try and turn them. In 78 he bought a new F600 dump, and put the C30 in the barn, thinking he was keeping it out of the weather. Only used it when we needed 3 trucks on a job, or to pull my 57 Lyman boat to go fishing and tow my race cars to the track. Unfortunately the barn was dirt floor and stayed damp enough that it started rusting in the back of the cab. One day I got in and when I closed the door, rust fell all over me. The caulking in the rain gutter was all gone and it started rusting around the wind shield. In 86, when Dad retired, he gave it to me. I was at Carlisle one year and a guy had a tractor trailer load of truck cabs out of Texas. he had a 72 Custom cab with $500 on it, but I was too late it already sold. Back then there was no source of repro body parts, and the dealers didn't have any. I sold it at auction and got $400 for it. Only had 40,000 miles on it. . The trailer on the back is the 42 foot trailer I just replaced as our hunting camp bunk house.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Those are two types of old steel wheels.


I know Steve, I was just jerking your string, implying the rust is so bad up there it eats aluminum too.


----------



## rarefish383

I just bought 12, 2X4's, to frame in windows on the new bunk house. Lowes had 2 grades, premium framing at almost $8, and regular framing at $6+. I dug through half a pallet of the regulars to get 12, most had bark on two sides. We got 4 windows in, and decided they were fine for the back of the the bunk house and bedroom, but didn't offer enough view for the front. My brother in law suggested we take the Jalousie Bay Window out of the old trailer for a memento of the old trailer. Returned two of the new windows and plan on pulling the bay window out Sat. Since we still sleep in the trailer while working on the new building, I'll just screw a sheet of ply wood over the big hole. A couple pics of the new and old.


----------



## rarefish383

Inside pic of what we refer to as the WV room, the addition sticking off the back of the trailer. The 6X6 beams it sits on, I milled with my MS 290, and the table I milled with my Homelite Super 1050, still on topic.


----------



## svk

“Bark on two sides”. Sounds about right!!
Treated 8’ 4x4’s are $39 up here right now.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I just bought 12, 2X4's, to frame in windows on the new bunk house. Lowes had 2 grades, premium framing at almost $8, and regular framing at $6+. I dug through half a pallet of the regulars to get 12, most had bark on two sides. We got 4 windows in, and decided they were fine for the back of the the bunk house and bedroom, but didn't offer enough view for the front. My brother in law suggested we take the Jalousie Bay Window out of the old trailer for a memento of the old trailer. Returned two of the new windows and plan on pulling the bay window out Sat. Since we still sleep in the trailer while working on the new building, I'll just screw a sheet of ply wood over the big hole. A couple pics of the new and old.


Nice building. What's it for?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> “Bark on two sides”. Sounds about right!!
> Treated 8’ 4x4’s are $39 up here right now.


I wanted to build an old man's treestand for deer hunting this year but PT wood is nuts. I haven't even looked at what 6x6x16 might cost. I do have a bunch of scrounged lumber here but I need those big ones for the legs.


----------



## svk

I want to build a garage at the house that is big enough for full size vehicles but small enough to heat. Right now I have a 42x45 pole barn and a12 x 20 garage that is too low to fit anything but a car. But NFW I am doing that until prices normalize.

In a perfect world I could convert the small garage to a wood shop and use the 3rd stall on the new garage to work on mechanical stuff. Sawdust and engine repair don't play well together.


----------



## chipper1

So you guys couldn't handle the truth  .
Reporting posts .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Reporting posts


I'll swear on my father's grave that it wasn't me.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Buy an electric auger. It will drill over 100 holes on a charge.


I sold my gas auger this year and went to a hand auger bit with a Milwaukee hammer drill. Works perfect for my needs.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I sold my gas auger this year and went to a hand auger bit with a Milwaukee hammer drill. Works perfect for my needs.


Yes, those drill conversion units work surprisingly well.


----------



## Logger nate

Didn’t think about an electric one, that’s a good idea, thanks.


----------



## Logger nate

Pretty nice day at the wood landing yesterday 
Was 0 in the morning but gets up to 40’s during the day. Gets soupy on top during the day but mostly staying froze underneath so far. Still a lot of people wanting firewood and getting more orders for next fall already.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I'll swear on my father's grave that it wasn't me.


Didn't think of anyone in particular .


Splitter is fixed and I've managed to get a few buckets split, pics later.
It feels like I'm actually making progress on getting the round pile smaller, if this weather holds out and nothing else breaks I may get it all done this month .
This stopped me for the last two days, got the new one this morning after another trip to the city $23 bucks, first time I've put money into a splitter in a while, I knew I should have sold it lol. I haven't seen many for sale in the last yr, I guess with covid everyone has wood to split or is buying them up quicker than normal.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> You must have missed the newest report based on Israelis vacs records, we've now hit 97% effective  .
> I remember when the 550 came out it was what 20-30% faster/better than the 346, how'd that work out.
> Lets be real, it was created in less time than any other vac and somehow it's magically almost 100% when other flu vacs are typically 30-60 effective lol.
> 
> Seems kind of insensitive to those who have had issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah mother dies four days after taking second COVID-19 vaccine dose
> 
> 
> A 39-year-old Utah mom died just four days after receiving her second dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine, according to a Wednesday report that investigated vaccine side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


It's effective against the current strains, a small number. Influenza mutates and a far greater rate than coronavirus, so the flu vac is different every year, created each year in well under a year based on info from to the previous winter season and guess work as to which strains will be dominant.


----------



## svk

I’ve been eyeing up something NOS McCulloch for several years to donate to Mark’s museum. Finally had the funds to make it happen today.

I’ll post a pic once mark has seen it.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Nice building. What's it for?


It'll be for a new bunk house to replace the old trailer. Couple years ago I went hunting on Friday and shot a deer. My buddy was coming up Sat to hunt. We don't have running water, only electric. After I cleaned the deer I heated up a big pan of water and washed up pretty good. Since I was still home alone, after I ate dinner and had a beer, and it was dark out, I fell asleep about 7. About 3 in the morning I felt something tickle my finger, wiggled it and it went away, thought it was a fly or some little bug. Then it came back and wiggled my fingers again. Then it bit me on the thumb. Back handed it and it flew across the room and hit the wall and scurried away. Dang mouse. I couldn't go back to sleep so I read all of the old mags in the trailer. When it got light enough to see well, there was just a little trace of deer blood on the side of my thumb in my finger print, that's what it was after. When I got home I told my wife the trailer was history and I was putting some kind of building up there. Took another year, but I finally found this 12'X40" garage package. it was $7200 including delivery. Hope to be sleeping in it this year.


----------



## chipper1

Got a bit more split, great day for it.
I'm nearing the half way done with the round pile.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> It's effective against the current strains, a small number. Influenza mutates and a far greater rate than coronavirus, so the flu vac is different every year, created each year in well under a year based on info from to the previous winter season and guess work as to which strains will be dominant.


Based on who's study.
Does that take into account all the people who have flu like symptoms from getting the vac, how about all the people who didn't get the vac and get the flu because of those who have been vaccinated.
Like I said, based on their numbers it's 30-60% effective in any given yr and that doesn't take into account the things I asked about above.
I find it very hard to believe that an mRNA vac that has never been effective in animal testing and killed many of the animals in the challenge phase of testing all the sudden has an efficacy rate of 90+%, it's a lie!
I like numbers, numbers don't lie. I like stats, stats don't lie, statisticians do.

I find it amusing that most people spend more time on a forum in any given month than researching the poison they're putting in their bodies.

But if you guys want to be in a vaccine trial that's skipped the animal testing, feel free .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Based on who's study.
> Does that take into account all the people who have flu like symptoms from getting the vac, how about all the people who didn't get the vac and get the flu because of those who have been vaccinated.
> Like I said, based on their numbers it's 30-60% effective in any given yr and that doesn't take into account the things I asked about above.
> I find it very hard to believe that an mRNA vac that has never been effective in animal testing and killed many of the animals in the challenge phase of testing all the sudden has an efficacy rate of 90+%, it's a lie!
> I like numbers, numbers don't lie. I like stats, stats don't lie, statisticians do.
> 
> I find it amusing that most people spend more time on a forum in any given month than researching the poison they're putting in their bodies.
> 
> But if you guys want to be in a vaccine trial that's skipped the animal testing, feel free .



The only evidence I need to tell me not to take it is the media wants me to take it...


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> The only evidence I need to tell me not to take it is the media wants me to take it...


Now they do, when the president started warp speed the MSM would only downplay it, now joes saving the world .
I'm the government and I'm here to help .


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> The only evidence I need to tell me not to take it is the media wants me to take it...


So . . . When the news guy closes with, ‘Have a good day’, do you deliberately pout?

Just curious. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> So . . . When the news guy closes with, ‘Have a good day’, do you deliberately pout?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Philbert



I haven’t watched the news in several years.

Do they actually tell you to have a nice day?


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do they actually tell you to have a nice day?


Yeah. And stuff like, ‘Take of yourself and each other.’ 

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
The horse is dead and rotten.


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
> The horse is dead and rotten.
> View attachment 894462




This. It's done and over with. The holdouts aren't going change minds and vice versa!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
> The horse is dead and rotten.
> View attachment 894462



Speaking of animals, I Stihl have sheep sh!t if you want some fore your garden.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
> The horse is dead and rotten.
> View attachment 894462


Kinda' like being a football fan. After 2 months worth of non-stop mock drafts I can honestly say I don't give a **** who the Lions pick, just get it over with.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I want to build a garage at the house that is big enough for full size vehicles but small enough to heat. Right now I have a 42x45 pole barn and a12 x 20 garage that is too low to fit anything but a car. But NFW I am doing that until prices normalize.
> 
> In a perfect world I could convert the small garage to a wood shop and use the 3rd stall on the new garage to work on mechanical stuff. Sawdust and engine repair don't play well together.


Saw dust in the axle quiets it right down and makes it smooth as silk.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
> The horse is dead and rotten.
> View attachment 894462


Poor old Eeyore.


----------



## rarefish383

Morning, Farmer Steve.


----------



## svk

Last day of basketball here. My daughter has her year end tournament this morning and my son has his last JV game tonight. 

Hoping to get up to my cabin tomorrow morning to work on my dock. I’m planning on drilling holes in the ice and trying to drive temporary poles into the mud to hopefully hit solid ground. Then I can build the rest of the dock from there.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Poor old Eeyore.


Ha ha. I thought the same thing. Morning Joe.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of animals, I Stihl have sheep sh!t if you want some fore your garden.


I did end up talking to the horse guy down the street, I'm just waiting for his pasture to dry out enough to get my truck back to the pile.i do appreciate the offer, thanks.


----------



## svk

Halftime of the first game. We are losing by 4 to the team that beat us by 30 last time. We are without our second best player. Miracles could happen?


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Guys, I'm the first one to jump on the "lets derail the snot out of a thread" band wagon, but I'm literally sick to death (no pun intended ) of the covid vaccine stuff. I, like many others, do not give a cow's udder if you get it or dont get it. For whatever reason(s). I dont care how effective it is, or isnt. The only thing I do care about with it, is you have made your decision, based on whatever information you feel is valid. Weve all pretty plainly figured out where we all stand on the subject. Can we please move on now?
> The horse is dead and rotten.
> View attachment 894462


I agree, when people stop posting about them getting it, I'll stop posting a response!
Until then, carry on.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Seems like a lot but several of them are set up and dedicated to one specific type of fishing and a number of them will be left at the cabin so it really boils down to about 2 rods per person. And on a day when Murphy shows up, you’ll need em all!!


Hey, is that an invite to go fishing?


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> I did end up talking to the horse guy down the street, I'm just waiting for his pasture to dry out enough to get my truck back to the pile.i do appreciate the offer, thanks.


Don't turn your nose up at sheep ****, no pun intended. A friend of mine has a flock of about 100, and if he takes the time to compost it for a year or so it us some of the best compost I've ever got my hands on.


----------



## Lionsfan

Enough with th virus, the Lions,and th sheep ****. My first day up in the hardwoods thus spring, and ut's an absolute beauty. Testing out a 359 box-o-saw that I bought off a member last fall. I should tap some of these maple trees and make syrup, the saps really rollin' today.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I want to build a garage at the house that is big enough for full size vehicles but small enough to heat. Right now I have a 42x45 pole barn and a12 x 20 garage that is too low to fit anything but a car. But NFW I am doing that until prices normalize.
> 
> In a perfect world I could convert the small garage to a wood shop and use the 3rd stall on the new garage to work on mechanical stuff. Sawdust and engine repair don't play well together.


Looks like I am going to have to build a shed for my boat. My garage is just big enough to put the boat in. Once in the shop, I have enough room to walk down one side of it, turn sideways and squeeze between the motor and tool boxes, then walk down the other side and then step across the tongue to get back to my starting point. I "WAS" going to just buy one of those metal carports, but was told they would order me one but it would be months and months and maybe even not get it until next year, another place said it would be 18 to 20 weeks, if then, to get one. So now its down to building a pole shed. 6x6 pressure treated are $80 a piece. I tore down a old house trailer last year that had been covered with a metal roof. I have enough 8ft tin to cover a 80ft long house trailer that I saved. I also have about a dozen vinyl windows I saved out of the trailer. Since I will have to build, I plan on going 18x22ft with the shed, but I will have to cut down two sourwoods and haul in a load of fill dirt to level things up, but that will give me enough room for my boat as well as my zero turn. I havent made up my mind as to putting in a concrete floor. Once the boat is out of the shop, I intend to buy a lathe and milling machine, then maybe a cnc router/plasma table. I'll probably extent my shop about 10 more feet.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I agree, when people stop posting about them getting it, I'll stop posting a response!
> Until then, carry on.


But if you know you are right, and they are wrong and it’s already too late to stop them, why do you feel a response is necessary?

If I’m at a party and someone says “.....is/was a great president” and I don’t agree with that person I just go back to eating my cake and don’t even validate the statement.


----------



## mountainguyed67

How about that firewood???


----------



## Ryan A

I enjoy the slight off topic or semi-related topics of conversation. Cars/Trucks, chainsaws, fishing/hunting, home improvement etc. 
Not touching the vax talk though......

Heading out shortly to ask about some oak, hopefully I can contribute to this thread a bit more.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> But if you know you are right, and they are wrong and it’s already too late to stop them, why do you feel a response is necessary?
> 
> If I’m at a party and someone says “.....is/was a great president” and I don’t agree with that person I just go back to eating my cake and don’t even validate the statement.


Simple answer because I care .
I'm not just speaking to that person, but a much larger audience, if no-one speaks up then all they hear is what the media and that individual is saying and many don't realize there is much more to the story.
To be clear I haven't said I'm right, I actually hope I'm wrong about what I really think, but with big pharmas track record I can't think I'm far off. In regards to anything I've said or said I support in this thread, I don't think I've stated anything that wasn't factual or that I can't back up.
If people had any idea of how many diseases have a direct correlation to vaccinations I think many would avoid them. Just as with someone who has lost someone to this or any disease is more sensitive to it, so are those who have themselves and know others who have been vaccine injured, and all the more when its their children. Most people start out believing in vaccines, but after they see the "side effects" happen in someone they are near or themselves its hard not to start doing your own research(mine started 13yrs ago).
That being said, this experimental "vaccine" has not been successful in any prior animal testing, anyone taking it now is currently entering into a "vaccine" trial and is not even covered under what limited coverage the vaccine court would give you because its a trial and because it is under emergency use authorization.

As far as the hypothetical party, it would depend much on who the person was talking to and how much I knew on the particular person they were talking about. Many times I'd do the same as you, well not the cake, because I can't eat cake, hopefully they have ice cream. But in the end its kind of the same principle as with the vacs, we should not put our hope in any one leader or party, any more than we should a vac or the pharmaceutical industry in general.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Hey, is that an invite to go fishing?


Is your name Murphy lol.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I enjoy the slight off topic or semi-related topics of conversation. Cars/Trucks, chainsaws, fishing/hunting, home improvement etc.
> Not touching the vax talk though......
> 
> Heading out shortly to ask about some oak, hopefully I can contribute to this thread a bit more.


How about 2nd amendment rights .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Enough with th virus, the Lions,and th sheep ****. My first day up in the hardwoods thus spring, and ut's an absolute beauty. Testing out a 359 box-o-saw that I bought off a member last fall. I should tap some of these maple trees and make syrup, the saps really rollin' today.View attachment 894554
> View attachment 894554
> View attachment 894554
> View attachment 894556


Very nice.
Underrated saw, I like them, but I rarely run 60cc saws.
I've heard guys are getting a lot of syrup from the sap this yr, just talked to a guy who got 2.5 gallons from 80 gallons of sap this week down here.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> How about that firewood???


I think I'm officially past the half way mark, the split pile is a good bit taller and the round pile is getting a lot smaller. 


These scroungers were happy to get a meal of fresh cooked black ants .
I use my little propane torch to kill them when I'm splitting, you can see it in the pic above leaning against the hydraulic tank of the splitter.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I agree, when people stop posting about them getting it, I'll stop posting a response!
> Until then, carry on.


You are the one keeping it open. Just drop it


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Very nice.
> Underrated saw, I like them, but I rarely run 60cc saws.
> I've heard guys are getting a lot of syrup from the sap this yr, just talked to a guy who got 2.5 gallons from 80 gallons of sap this week down here.


It was an inexpensive winter project, something to putter with back in February when the weather was crappy and the fish weren't biting. I'll probably cut a few cord with it this spring, clean it up and pass it along this September. Lots of guys rely on a "one saw plan" around here to heat their homes and a 60cc is just about ideal for that.


----------



## H-Ranch

Lionsfan said:


> I should tap some of these maple trees and make syrup, the saps really rollin'


Thanks for the reminder - I think the post about my highly valuable black walnut sap collection was lost in The Great AS Interweb Debacle v.03.2021. I'm up around 7 gallons of sap now so hoping that's enough to get a good size bottle of syrup. Many say it has a more earthy, nutty flavor than maple and like it as well or better. I don't have any sugar maples, but I have lots of walnut so I'm experimenting after reading about it.


I'm sorry this post is not technically firewood related even though it is about highly valuable black walnut - I'll try to take it off line if it starts a tap/don't tap war.


----------



## Lionsfan

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I think the post about my highly valuable black walnut sap collection was lost in The Great AS Interweb Debacle v.03.2021. I'm up around 7 gallons of sap now so hoping that's enough to get a good size bottle of syrup. Many say it has a more earthy, nutty flavor than maple and like it as well or better. I don't have any sugar maples, but I have lots of walnut so I'm experimenting after reading about it.View attachment 894591
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this post is not technically firewood related even though it is about highly valuable black walnut - I'll try to take it off line if it starts a tap/don't tap war.


Lots of Sugar Maples in my neck of the woods and lots of folks producing syrup, including some rather large scale commercial outfits. Personally, I can't stand the stuff!!

This is a cool thread, the further it strays from wheelbarrows full of punky cottonwood, the better.


----------



## Ryan A

No dice on the oak scrounge from earlier. The wife said her husband may “slice it up” therefore I’m out.

I did however take the time to scrounge up a Peanut Butter Porter while I burned some of my uglies.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Spent the day at the campground with the family.
. Got some mulberry and some time at the playground.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Iowawoodguy said:


> Spent the day at the campground with the family.View attachment 894624
> . Got some mulberry and some time at the playground.



How do you like that saw? That’s what I’m carrying here, nearly five miles up a hiking trail. I’ve used it very little. I bought it from my uncle when he stopped doing firewood, and have only used it a few times.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> How about that firewood???


Yep have a big storm over the weekend. Firewood in the house and the garage is full.


----------



## Lionsfan

3000 FPS said:


> Yep have a big storm over the weekend. Firewood in the house and the garage is full.
> View attachment 894645


hang in there, sounds like you folks are gonna' get blasted.


----------



## sean donato

Before I got my 562xp my ported 359 was my go to saw. (Once I graduated from 50cc saws) I still run it from time to time, great running saw. 
Had a lazy kind of a day. Got the last load of punk wood hauled off to the junk pile next to the woods. Still have about half a cord to split from my mates house. Need to get back over there, he had a birch taken down right before the last snow. Should be able to get the trailer right to it. Will have to see how much if it is good. May break out the mill and make some boards with it. Also talked to one of the guys at work about a new scrounge spot. Hopefully in a week or he should have some free time to take me out and show me around the place. Hoping I can drag my old mans kubota out there and load the trailer up instead of having to cut and load the truck with rounds.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> It was an inexpensive winter project, something to putter with back in February when the weather was crappy and the fish weren't biting. I'll probably cut a few cord with it this spring, clean it up and pass it along this September. Lots of guys rely on a "one saw plan" around here to heat their homes and a 60cc is just about ideal for that.


What was wrong with it.
The biggest problem with those saws is operator error. Many complain about the plastic intake clamps, but I've never had a problem with them on a saw that had a tight one when I got it. All the ones I've had that had loose clamps were all covered in fine dust and had dirty filters, and usually had dirty carbs and that's why they were being sold. 
They do make a great one saw plan for firewood, not that I'm promoting that lol, sure you'll have no problem selling it. I have 2 of them, one that's ported that I've never ran, I should probably get it out this spring. Having the 50's and 70's I just jump past the 60cc saws.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Been spooling my walleye/panfish/light trout reels with line and putting them on their designated summer rods the last two nights. I’ve got 24 combos here plus my youngest daughter still needs her own rod and my wife needs a spare rod.
> 
> Seems like a lot but several of them are set up and dedicated to one specific type of fishing and a number of them will be left at the cabin so it really boils down to about 2 rods per person. And on a day when Murphy shows up, you’ll need em all!!
> View attachment 894269
> View attachment 894270
> 
> 
> This thing is so slick for spooling reels. Don’t need a helper or hold the spool with your feet and it eliminates twists in the line.
> View attachment 894271


Tournament fishing for Rock on the Chesapeake, we run 15 lines on planer boards. Probably my least favorite way of fishing. Trolling for King Mackerel we run seven, and off shore for Tuna and Bill Fish, six or seven. That’s in a 30’ Contender with a 4 man crew. We always have 4-6 back up rods rigged in case you get into fish, and one breaks off. When the bite dies, we rig up the spares. Off shore, often, you can be working an area for hours, the all of a sudden every thing starts to bite. Lasts maybe half hour to an hour, then nothing. Gotta be read when they get hungry.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> What was wrong with it.
> The biggest problem with those saws is operator error. Many complain about the plastic intake clamps, but I've never had a problem with them on a saw that had a tight one when I got it. All the ones I've had that had loose clamps were all covered in fine dust and had dirty filters, and usually had dirty carbs and that's why they were being sold.
> They do make a great one saw plan for firewood, not that I'm promoting that lol, sure you'll have no problem selling it. I have 2 of them, one that's ported that I've never ran, I should probably get it out this spring. Having the 50's and 70's I just jump past the 60cc saws.


I never cared for the 50cc class saw, although I still have my 346xp and I really liked my 026 stihl. My father in law gave me his worn out 359. Got one of those closed port topends for it, ported it, base delete and muff mod and she was a shining star of my fleet. I dropped the 50cc class like a hot rock. The weight vs power just wasnt there in an 18" bar. Then I got a 562xp which ran better then the 359. Then I needed a big saw so I picked up my 390xp, then I wanted a bigger saw to mill with..... you know where it goes from here lol. Still to this day I dont miss the 50cc saws, ran a few 70cc saws and was just never impressed owning the 390xp. If I had to give up all but 2 saws I would keep the 562xp and the 390xp. Arguably they handle all my work from limbing to milling, and typically are two of 3 saws I always leave the house with.


----------



## H-Ranch

Lionsfan said:


> This is a cool thread, the further it strays from wheelbarrows full of punky cottonwood, the better.


Ummm... yeah, YEAH! Those guys with the wheelbarrows should be banned! We should even take away their birthdays. YEAH! Will anyone help to start identifying them? Or maybe they will all just slink away into the darkness on their own....


----------



## svk

To each their own, I’d take a ported 50 cc saw complemented by a 70 plus cc saw any day over any other two saw combo.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Ummm... yeah, YEAH! Those guys with the wheelbarrows should be banned! We should even take away their birthdays. YEAH! Will anyone help to start identifying them? Or maybe they will all just slink away into the darkness on their own....



Or just get better firewood...


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> To each their own, I’d take a ported 50 cc saw complemented by a 70 plus cc saw any day over any other two saw combo.



No room for a 27cc saw?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> No room for a 27cc saw?


Not in a two saw plan


----------



## U&A

Hay there pretty lady.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Hay there pretty lady.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the last place I saw it, sitting on a tailgate.
How you liking it.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Is your name Murphy lol.


Well Murphy's law seems to be more the rule than the exception around here.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I never cared for the 50cc class saw, although I still have my 346xp and I really liked my 026 stihl. My father in law gave me his worn out 359. Got one of those closed port topends for it, ported it, base delete and muff mod and she was a shining star of my fleet. I dropped the 50cc class like a hot rock. The weight vs power just wasnt there in an 18" bar. Then I got a 562xp which ran better then the 359. Then I needed a big saw so I picked up my 390xp, then I wanted a bigger saw to mill with..... you know where it goes from here lol. Still to this day I dont miss the 50cc saws, ran a few 70cc saws and was just never impressed owning the 390xp. If I had to give up all but 2 saws I would keep the 562xp and the 390xp. Arguably they handle all my work from limbing to milling, and typically are two of 3 saws I always leave the house with.


50 is my most used class of saws. Maybe you need to get that 346 ported, fun saws ported. 
The 359 is a great saw, and was missed out on by many as it was in the shadow of the 357. 


sean donato said:


> you know where it goes from here lol


You bought a bandsaw mill .
You should try the 462 or the 572, they aren't far behind the 390 and they get great fuel economy and will probably even cut just as much per the same amount of fuel. The 462 is so light for a 70 it's crazy.


svk said:


> To each their own, I’d take a ported 50 cc saw complemented by a 70 plus cc saw any day over any other two saw combo.


Same here, but a muffler modded modern day 50 would do just fine too.


mountainguyed67 said:


> No room for a 27cc saw?


Maybe in a 27/50 2 saw plan lol.
I'm still thinking about that 2511 rear handle, I could sell my 201 rear handle and have it ported.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Well Murphy's law seems to be more the rule than the exception around here.


I felt that way the other day trying to get the lovejoy for the splitter, it just wasn't going well. 
But the sky was blue, so that was good lol.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> To each their own, I’d take a ported 50 cc saw complemented by a 70 plus cc saw any day over any other two saw combo.


What’s your lineup SVK? I know Chipper is a Husky guy, Steve a Stihl guy, but perhaps I missed what you run?


----------



## farmer steve

Speaking of Murphy's law. I have a short chain for lifting and dragging logs out of the woods with the tractor. We went to hook one up yesterday and when I slid it under the log the slip hook fell off. Lost the cotter pin that holds the other pin to the hook and chain. Found a piece of wire in the truck to improvise. Pulled the chain off the tractor to fix it and the grab hook on the other end fell off.  What are the chances of both cotter pins breaking within 10 minutes of each other? Gonna put a couple extra cotter pins in the saw box although I'll never need then in the next 10 years.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of Murphy's law. I have a short chain for lifting and dragging logs out of the woods with the tractor. We went to hook one up yesterday and when I slid it under the log the slip hook fell off. Lost the cotter pin that holds the other pin to the hook and chain. Found a piece of wire in the truck to improvise. Pulled the chain off the tractor to fix it and the grab hook on the other end fell off.  What are the chances of both cotter pins breaking within 10 minutes of each other? Gonna put a couple extra cotter pins in the saw box although I'll never need then in the next 10 years.



It happens. Were you dragging it over something that’d be hard on it? Which side do you have the cotter pin on? The business side of the hook, or the back side?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> What was wrong with it.
> The biggest problem with those saws is operator error. Many complain about the plastic intake clamps, but I've never had a problem with them on a saw that had a tight one when I got it. All the ones I've had that had loose clamps were all covered in fine dust and had dirty filters, and usually had dirty carbs and that's why they were being sold.
> They do make a great one saw plan for firewood, not that I'm promoting that lol, sure you'll have no problem selling it. I have 2 of them, one that's ported that I've never ran, I should probably get it out this spring. Having the 50's and 70's I just jump past the 60cc saws.


Top end was seized, piston was in backwards.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> What’s your lineup SVK? I know Chipper is a Husky guy, Steve a Stihl guy, but perhaps I missed what you run?


Well I’ve got about 75 saws but my starting lineup is a 439 (not yet been ran), two ported 346’s, a (in the process of being ported) 371, and a ported 394.


----------



## Lionsfan

H-Ranch said:


> Ummm... yeah, YEAH! Those guys with the wheelbarrows should be banned! We should even take away their birthdays. YEAH! Will anyone help to start identifying them? Or maybe they will all just slink away into the darkness on their own....


I use mine a lot, but I'm ashamed to post pictures of it cuz it's one of those un-manly, el-cheapo $50 plastic tub models.


----------



## Logger nate

Jere39 said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like ArboristSite needs a place for "Off Topic Discussion"?
> 
> And just to keep this post on topic:
> View attachment 894316


I’ve always really enjoyed your firewood pictures and stories, hope you keep them coming


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> That's the last place I saw it, sitting on a tailgate.
> How you liking it.



It is almost as powerful as the 385 but WAY more nimble/light. I like it a lot. Kevin made it run really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Argh. Won’t be getting any projects done today either. 

I don’t want to sound selfish but it drives me nuts when people plan things in the middle of the day that I have to attend because it eats up the entire day and free time on weekends is so very scarce at this point in my life.


----------



## JustJeff

Snow is mostly gone but my place is wet. Clay base so it takes forever to drain. Unless it freezes for a while, I won't get to play until later in the year. I also made myself promise myself, lol, that I wouldn't cut and split until I moved a couple stacks into my winter racks. All this talk about chainsaws has me itching to get one in my hands!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> This is the only pic I've been able to find of my Dad's 72 C30. He bought it new, it had a 350 4 barrel, and would fry the duels on it in second gear. First was a granny. I was 18, me in the pic, and if it had an engine and tires, I had to try and turn them. In 78 he bought a new F600 dump, and put the C30 in the barn, thinking he was keeping it out of the weather. Only used it when we needed 3 trucks on a job, or to pull my 57 Lyman boat to go fishing and tow my race cars to the track. Unfortunately the barn was dirt floor and stayed damp enough that it started rusting in the back of the cab. One day I got in and when I closed the door, rust fell all over me. The caulking in the rain gutter was all gone and it started rusting around the wind shield. In 86, when Dad retired, he gave it to me. I was at Carlisle one year and a guy had a tractor trailer load of truck cabs out of Texas. he had a 72 Custom cab with $500 on it, but I was too late it already sold. Back then there was no source of repro body parts, and the dealers didn't have any. I sold it at auction and got $400 for it. Only had 40,000 miles on it. . The trailer on the back is the 42 foot trailer I just replaced as our hunting camp bunk house.


A lot of trucks ended up like that .


----------



## SS396driver

No wood again went from snow to mud so I'm still on hold . So I took a road trip for a real nice 67-72 Chevy bed . No rust original paint and new floor wood. Now I need to find a Ochre truck that needs a bed


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, I was down at Millbank Hardware yesterday. Choosing a landing location is a tough job I guess. The Amish are clear cutting the ash all over the place. Been at the new house set in Kemble and it's all flooding around there too.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> It is almost as powerful as the 385 but WAY more nimble/light. I like it a lot. Kevin made it run really nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great saws.
Not sure I told you, I sold one of the 7910's I had, then got a 420, another 5105, and a 6401 .


Ryan A said:


> What’s your lineup SVK? I know Chipper is a Husky guy, Steve a Stihl guy, but perhaps I missed what you run?


While the huskys are my favorite in the 50 and 70cc class, I like the dolmar 7900/7910 a lot too. In the smaller saws I prefer the stihls(husky doesnt make many great small saws and the ones that they do are harder to get) larger saws I don't care much because handling its that big of a deal(similar with the small saws).
Last week I sold my last 90cc saw, a 661. I never ran it, bought it beginning of last summer needing a bit of work, did the work and then another member wanted it to port.
I like saws .


----------



## chipper1

Anyone looking for freedom pills, cheapest I've seen in a while for quantity.
Get them while they're hot, just in yesterday, probably be gone.










Morning project with the boy.
Yesterday he was using a fishing pole he was given for a kite reel, he managed to get some line caught up under the bottom. I cut one end and pulled it thru, when I did that I pulled this little spring out , it keeps the spool from back-spinning.



That was easy!


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> 50 is my most used class of saws. Maybe you need to get that 346 ported, fun saws ported.
> The 359 is a great saw, and was missed out on by many as it was in the shadow of the 357.
> 
> You bought a bandsaw mill .
> You should try the 462 or the 572, they aren't far behind the 390 and they get great fuel economy and will probably even cut just as much per the same amount of fuel. The 462 is so light for a 70 it's crazy.
> 
> Same here, but a muffler modded modern day 50 would do just fine too.
> 
> Maybe in a 27/50 2 saw plan lol.
> I'm still thinking about that 2511 rear handle, I could sell my 201 rear handle and have it ported.


My 346xp is ported, although it's one of the first saws I ported, so I'm sure Its not the best job, my older brother has an oe and it does run better that that, keep thinking I should give it a retry but time is scarce for such things. Too many projects atm.

No a bandsaw mill isnt in the works for me right now. The Alaskan works fine for my needs, my cousin did just pick up a smaller portable mill last year, so if I'm feeling froggy I can rake logs over to his place, but it's just about as much work as the Alaskan mill. 
The pile has shrunk considerably in the back yard. Need to finish it up this week and empty the trailer and get it all stacked.View attachment 894767

Managed to muff up the yard as well. Just so wet out right now. 
View attachment 894768

Have no ide why my pictures are loading sideways...


----------



## U&A

cantoo said:


> Jeff, I was down at Millbank Hardware yesterday. Choosing a landing location is a tough job I guess. The Amish are clear cutting the ash all over the place. Been at the new house set in Kemble and it's all flooding around there too.



Oh my ash!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of Murphy's law. I have a short chain for lifting and dragging logs out of the woods with the tractor. We went to hook one up yesterday and when I slid it under the log the slip hook fell off. Lost the cotter pin that holds the other pin to the hook and chain. Found a piece of wire in the truck to improvise. Pulled the chain off the tractor to fix it and the grab hook on the other end fell off.  What are the chances of both cotter pins breaking within 10 minutes of each other? Gonna put a couple extra cotter pins in the saw box although I'll never need then in the next 10 years.


Use a device that has braided steel cable that pulls taught. Much more friction that way


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> My 346xp is ported, although it's one of the first saws I ported, so I'm sure Its not the best job, my older brother has an oe and it does run better that that, keep thinking I should give it a retry but time is scarce for such things. Too many projects atm.
> 
> No a bandsaw mill isnt in the works for me right now. The Alaskan works fine for my needs, my cousin did just pick up a smaller portable mill last year, so if I'm feeling froggy I can rake logs over to his place, but it's just about as much work as the Alaskan mill.
> The pile has shrunk considerably in the back yard. Need to finish it up this week and empty the trailer and get it all stacked.View attachment 894767
> 
> Managed to muff up the yard as well. Just so wet out right now.
> View attachment 894768
> 
> Have no idea why my pictures are loading sideways...


You're a couple port jobs ahead of me , I figure the guys who know how to make them run can make them run. I just buy them ported, seems to be pretty cost effective for me. The 359 I bought off a friend who needed the cash. He's done 3 of the saws I own, and they all run great, they aren't real aggressive, very easy to keep tuned, good fuel economy, and I've not had any problems with them. 359's and 346's show a nice bump in power with a base gasket delete and a muffler mod, the 359 wakes up big time with those little mods.
I have a 346 ne cylinder kit(non decomp version) that I could put on one of my 353's, or on a 346 I have that is scored (haven't gotten to diagnosing that one yet). I like the handling of the 346's a lot, probably because that's the first real pro saw I had, it's the one in my avatar. 

BSM seemed like the next logical progression lol. 
I can't see your pics at all, I have to make sure they are fully loaded onto the page before selecting "full image" or they won't work.
My piles gotten way smaller, I'm certainly past half way on this pile now . I'll probably do a few more buckets today.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> It happens. Were you dragging it over something that’d be hard on it? Which side do you have the cotter pin on? The business side of the hook, or the back side?


Most of the time the hook is off the ground as I lift the log up with the 3 point to keep it out of the dirt. Never though about which side of the hook the cotterpin was on. But, I just went out and put the chain around a big limb the same way I wood hook a log and the pin is out of the way of most rub/friction points. I'll keep an eye on how it looks the next time I drag logs.


----------



## old CB

I was too busy at the time so didn't post, but I had a great scrounge back in early Feb.

In my work I produce mountains of pine (and some Doug Fir) firewood year round, which I give away. Through the winter months, during which I rarely work, I hunt for good hardwood to heat my house. We heat exclusively with wood. Craigslist is my main source for hardwood, as the in-town arborists have learned that anything that will burn will disappear from the curbside.

But one day I was driving . . . (I have to whisper here--was going to get a needle stuck in my arm) and passed where a crew was just finishing up cutting a strip of large ash trees on the roadside. Man did I hurry thru my errand and raced back to where the ash was. I filled my pickup with rounds and limbs, then walked back to where two sawyers were sitting in a pickup (they'd seen me loading up). I asked "Will this wood be here long?" "Till tomorrow morning," he said (this was early afternoon). "We'll be bringing a grapple truck then." I told him, "Don't hurry, because I'll make a bunch of it disappear."

This was nice green, healthy ash, mostly 20--24" dia. trees cut into lengths mostly, stuff you could grab with a grapple. He said take all you can, but don't run a saw. I told him I'm a commercial sawyer, gave him my card--been cutting trees for almost 50 yrs. He smiled, said "Well, don't let me SEE you running a saw." Cool, understood.

Man, I raced home, dumped my load, hooked up the trailer and loaded saws, and was back on site in a jiffy. Filled the pickup and trailer and unloaded at home twice before dark. (The site was about 35 minutes away.) I was back there at daylight the next morning. Filled pickup and trailer twice, but by the time I unloaded the last time my knee (got a bad knee) was complaining big time and leg cramps were setting in, so I called it good. Damn, what a nice pile of ash. When days get a little warmer I'll start splitting.


----------



## Lionsfan

Perfect conditions to harvesting some of the winter casualties. Dad said back in the day, they used to set these Ironwood aside to make wagon tongues.


----------



## H-Ranch

Had a three-fer right together that I decided to tackle today. Both the sasafras trees were learners caught in a big oak. Dang limbs are scraggly and with the rough bark they catch often and don't want to make it easy. But they are fairly brittle so they eventually break. It's all on the ground now except for the broken stumps. The trail is clear and safe now until I get more fuel and finish the job. And its less than a stones throw from my firewood stacks.


----------



## morewood

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of Murphy's law. I have a short chain for lifting and dragging logs out of the woods with the tractor. We went to hook one up yesterday and when I slid it under the log the slip hook fell off. Lost the cotter pin that holds the other pin to the hook and chain. Found a piece of wire in the truck to improvise. Pulled the chain off the tractor to fix it and the grab hook on the other end fell off.  What are the chances of both cotter pins breaking within 10 minutes of each other? Gonna put a couple extra cotter pins in the saw box although I'll never need then in the next 10 years.



Chalk it up to bad luck. While others have said something about cable and it having a higher degree of friction(true), stick with the chain, it's more durable. I've replaced cable on my winch due to friction with obstacles, but never a choker chain.

Shea


----------



## morewood

From the weekend.

Shea


----------



## morewood

Last two. Where we're at is fairly steep, rocky, and in places slick. Why I prefer chain chokers.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Well I’ve got about 75 saws but my starting lineup is a 439 (not yet been ran), two ported 346’s, a (in the process of being ported) 371, and a ported 394.



I had to look up what brand these model numbers are. As I suspected, it’s a mix. 439 & 394 are Husqvarna, 346 is Echo, and the 371 is Stihl.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> The Amish are clear cutting the ash all over the place.



How do the Amish stack the logs?


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had to look up what brand these model numbers are. As I suspected, it’s a mix. 439 & 394 are Husqvarna, 346 is Echo, and the 371 is Stihl.


Blasphemy!!


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> How do the Amish stack the logs?


Are there any Amish in California? I would have to think the price of tillable land has kept them out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Are there any Amish in California?



No, that’s why I don’t know the answer to the question.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had to look up what brand these model numbers are. As I suspected, it’s a mix. 439 & 394 are Husqvarna, 346 is Echo, and the 371 is Stihl.


All are Husqvarna


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I think the post about my highly valuable black walnut sap collection was lost in The Great AS Interweb Debacle v.03.2021. I'm up around 7 gallons of sap now so hoping that's enough to get a good size bottle of syrup. Many say it has a more earthy, nutty flavor than maple and like it as well or better. I don't have any sugar maples, but I have lots of walnut so I'm experimenting after reading about it.View attachment 894591
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this post is not technically firewood related even though it is about highly valuable black walnut - I'll try to take it off line if it starts a tap/don't tap war.


I have numerous Black Walnut trees on my "house" property, and on vacant lots close by.

Let me know how this turns out, I may be interested in doing it in the future!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> All are Husqvarna



Okay, so we got two manufacturers with the same model numbers. Confusing. I didn’t notice that in my original search, the top results were as I first said.


----------



## MustangMike

My favorite 2 saw combo depends on the job I need to do. For most trees, with lots of limbs that have to be cleared from a yard, the 261/462 combo is my favorite.

That said, my ported 360 also screams, and I have 2 Hybrids and a 460, several 066/660 (OEM + Asian), and a ported 661.

There is also an early model MS880 with a fried top end in my shed that may become mine. Has a 41" 404 B+C and would be nice for milling.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> My favorite 2 saw combo depends on the job I need to do. For most trees, with lots of limbs that have to be cleared from a yard, the 261/462 combo is my favorite.
> 
> That said, my ported 360 also screams, and I have 2 Hybrids and a 460, several 066/660 (OEM + Asian), and a ported 661.
> 
> There is also an early model MS880 with a fried top end in my shed that may become mine. Has a 41" 404 B+C and would be nice for milling.


Curious why you like a 0.404 (Is that what you mean?) B&C for milling instead of, for example, a 0.050?


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> How do the Amish stack the logs?


Here in PA, the Amish are not opposed to engines, they often run engines to cool their milk houses, run the baler/knotter on harvest equipment, saw mills, wood working shops. Their aversion is a connection (via wire for electric or phones, but cell phones are ok), and by some extension I don't understand, rubber tires. So, here, where they run many of the logging operations, they are typically running tracked equipment, dozers, skidders, skid steers, even fellers and the grapple in the picture below. They of course do not drive log trucks, nor the flatbeds used to move their equipment from site to site.


----------



## old CB

As I understand it, the Amish can use motors for power, as long as the power does not propel a vehicle. (So I dunno how they can use a track hoe.) I've seen an Amish team of horses pulling a hay baler with a Wisconsin motor running the baler. That sort of thing.

My NY camp (St. Lawrence County, a few miles from Canada) was built by an Amish sawyer. When I first went to see my new camp I noticed that none of the nail heads showed a hammer stamp. They built the thing with nail guns. Nail guns powered by propane somehow. They also brought in a table saw run by a small gas engine. They hired an Englishman (their term for non-Amish) to haul the lumber from their mill to my campsite.


----------



## Philbert

Some folks will run a diesel engine, but not gasoline, since no electrical sparks are involved. Or battery, but not corded electric. Not my call to tell them what to do when it comes to religious beliefs, but interesting to see how people innovate within constraints or restrictions.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Well it's not much better than punky cottonwood, but took 3 loads of sasafras that was across the trail over to the wood stacks. The odd chunks and poles that are really dry will go in the OWB over the next couple of days.


----------



## farmer steve

I have a lot of contact with the Amish and Horse n Buggy Mennonites at the produce auction. A lot of things are done differently between the sects. Right down to button placement on the men's shirts and the color of the women's bonnets.. The one Mennonite elder I know told me when they went to using tractors they required steel wheels so they weren't used as a luxury to drive to town.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Well it's not much better than punky cottonwood, but took 3 loads of sasafras that was across the trail over to the wood stacks. The odd chunks and poles that are really dry will go in the OWB over the next couple of days.
> View attachment 894832
> View attachment 894834
> View attachment 894835


Those hollow pieces are right up there with the HVBW. At least $25 each for flower planters on FB marketplace.


----------



## svk

It is indeed interesting to see what they consider taboo and what is acceptable. But as long as it works for them, that’s what matters.

I’ve seen many of them hauling either livestock or just large families on the road. Usually a whole, uncle mustache sized family with every kid 12-18 months apart and packed into a large van. Clean, well dressed in their homemade clothes, and respectful.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Those hollow pieces are right up there with the HVBW. At least $25 each for flower planters on FB marketplace.


And here I've been burning them in the campfire ring for the kids and giving them away to friends for the same. Looks like me and the missus are going out for a good dinner!


And more still on the ground where I pulled the two trees down this morning.


----------



## cantoo

mountainguyed67 said:


> How do the Amish stack the logs?


We have a large population of Amish and Mennonite all around us. Their rules vary depending on the Elders decisions. We have recently had several groups split up due to the Elders wanting to keep to the old ways and the younger members wanting (having) to use more modern equipment to keep up with sky rocketing land prices. Due to land prices they are now moving to northern Ontario or the Western Provinces to buy land. We now have lots of Amish that are having multiple families that are not directly related living in one large house until they can afford a property of their own. Our Township Building rules can be kind of worked around by building new parts onto a house as long as it remains one building. So what we have is 3 or 4 families living in "one" house that is actually 3 or 4 houses all jointed together. Some have 6 or 8 wood stoves but many are now installing pulp burners and heating everything. Still have separate cooking stoves though. The Amish usually run at least one farm related business from each farm. Each farm usually has a market garden setup too.


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I think the post about my highly valuable black walnut sap collection was lost in The Great AS Interweb Debacle v.03.2021. I'm up around 7 gallons of sap now so hoping that's enough to get a good size bottle of syrup. Many say it has a more earthy, nutty flavor than maple and like it as well or better. I don't have any sugar maples, but I have lots of walnut so I'm experimenting after reading about it.View attachment 894591
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this post is not technically firewood related even though it is about highly valuable black walnut - I'll try to take it off line if it starts a tap/don't tap war.


Never done walnut . Not looking good for maple syrup having wild temp swings as of late . So I'm at roughly 30 gallons of sap hopefully it's high in sugar content . Last year was averaging 4 percent so it took about 27 gallons to make a gallon of syrup .


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Well it's not much better than punky cottonwood, but took 3 loads of sasafras that was across the trail over to the wood stacks. The odd chunks and poles that are really dry will go in the OWB over the next couple of days.
> View attachment 894832
> View attachment 894834
> View attachment 894835


I use it for smoking very nice aroma and taste


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> My favorite 2 saw combo depends on the job I need to do. For most trees, with lots of limbs that have to be cleared from a yard, the 261/462 combo is my favorite
> 
> That said, my ported 360 also screams, and I have 2 Hybrids and a 460, several 066/660 (OEM + Asian), and a ported 661.
> 
> There is also an early model MS880 with a fried top end in my shed that may become mine. Has a 41" 404 B+C and would be nice for milling.


Mike, I know you’re the resident Asian saw fan. I’ve got that G660 with the OEM 066 rotating assembly and jug currently getting ported. Chomping at the bit to get it back and hopefully I’ll be able to post in here about scrounged wood I cut with it.....


----------



## svk

Birch syrup is very good too. A lighter more complex taste than maple.


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> We have a large population of Amish and Mennonite all around us. Their rules vary depending on the Elders decisions. We have recently had several groups split up due to the Elders wanting to keep to the old ways and the younger members wanting (having) to use more modern equipment to keep up with sky rocketing land prices. Due to land prices they are now moving to northern Ontario or the Western Provinces to buy land. We now have lots of Amish that are having multiple families that are not directly related living in one large house until they can afford a property of their own. Our Township Building rules can be kind of worked around by building new parts onto a house as long as it remains one building. So what we have is 3 or 4 families living in "one" house that is actually 3 or 4 houses all jointed together. Some have 6 or 8 wood stoves but many are now installing pulp burners and heating everything. Still have separate cooking stoves though. The Amish usually run at least one farm related business from each farm. Each farm usually has a market garden setup too.


I have to give credit to them and several minority groups (usually Asian and Hispanic) who will literally live on top of each other to be able to afford to get a new start.

IMO, a lot of folks who are multiple generations removed from subsistence have become too entitled and need to take a look at what others endure to have a piece of the dream.


----------



## Ryan A

Jere39 said:


> Here in PA, the Amish are not opposed to engines, they often run engines to cool their milk houses, run the baler/knotter on harvest equipment, saw mills, wood working shops. Their aversion is a connection (via wire for electric or phones, but cell phones are ok), and by some extension I don't understand, rubber tires. So, here, where they run many of the logging operations, they are typically running tracked equipment, dozers, skidders, skid steers, even fellers and the grapple in the picture below. They of course do not drive log trucks, nor the flatbeds used to move their equipment from site to site.



If your looking for a log buyer, I’ve got a name of an Amish sawmill in Morgantown, Pa. Southern Berks Co. right on the border of Lancaster Co. and easy access off the PA turnpike. Good friend says he gets the best prices from him. I can pass along info if interested.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> To each their own, I’d take a ported 50 cc saw complemented by a 70 plus cc saw any day over any other two saw combo.



I chose my ported 254s over the 60cc Stihls I had, and even my 262xp. I'm thinking of selling the 262, as it just sits. 85-90% of what I cut can be done with the ole binford. When I need a longer bar, I grab the 461. 

50/70cc plan is great, but I can't agree with just two saws... two is one, one is none and all. I like multiples of each, LOL. 

I have several 254s now, so all I need to do is get another 70cc saw from this guy up north  

Maybe I'll use some of them commie bucks we've got coming next week...


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> Hay there pretty lady.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With Xtra Sausage I see.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I chose my ported 254s over the 60cc Stihls I had, and even my 262xp. I'm thinking of selling the 262, as it just sits. 85-90% of what I cut can be done with the ole binford. When I need a longer bar, I grab the 461.
> 
> 50/70cc plan is great, but I can't agree with just two saws... two is one, one is none and all. I like multiples of each, LOL.
> 
> I have several 254s now, so all I need to do is get another 70cc saw from this guy up north
> 
> Maybe I'll use some of them commie bucks we've got coming next week...


Talk to me if you decide to part with the 262.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Talk to me if you decide to part with the 262.



Will keep that in mind. 

This saw is stupid clean and has the KS P/C, HDA-87 carb, etc. I'm torn, because it's such a nice saw, but it just sits.


----------



## muad

No scrounging today, but I did help the FIL load and unload a trailer of firewood up to his house, as temps dropped here and it got a bit chilly. I haven't had a fire going in a week or so, but just got the stove warmed up a little bit ago. 

Today's project was to replace what I thought was a bad water pump on the ole F350. Ended up being the timing chain cover gasket leaking. Pump seems fine, so that'll save me $102. 

I'm also going to delete the stupid air pump, emissions BS while we have it apart. FIL said he takes the insides out, which basically turns them into a pulley.


----------



## JustJeff

The Amish guy that built my cabinets ran his shop on a diesel engine. The air compressor was a gas motor. We have 5 Amish sawmills on my road that I know of. One has a machine/welding shop. I asked about the electricity for the wire feed welders, he said they had a guy with a generator on a wagon. There are several different orders along with a smattering of old order Mennonites and modern Mennonites. I don't understand the reasons behind all of it and they seem guarded when you ask too many questions. For a while almost every farm sold in the area was bought by Amish but land prices have skyrocketed around here. Their church has been doing 2 generation mortgages and that's just not sustainable. I respect their way of life and the work ethic most of them seem to possess. Lots of Amish sawmills but not too many loggers. There's a few that log with horses but most of the logging around here is fellers, skidders and forwarders.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Jeff, we drove by your place when we delivered the Tobermory house and the Kemble house. You must have at least 5 places that sell Amish built sheds within a couple of miles just on your road. We have tons of sawmills just to the east of us. Couple are softwood but most are hardwood. Some of them mill for Englishmen on shares. My buddy used to run the pay loader for them. We actually have a neighbour that severed his farm and sold one part to some Amish. They built a shed there last fall and the house is going in this spring. Good and bad having so many of them close by. Everyone thinks they are great but you don't want to be a horse on their farm or be a woman. Both get worked to death. We have a family near us that had 22 children ( no it wasn't a relative of Uncle's) . Couple sets of twins but she was pregnant for a lot of years straight.


----------



## old CB

In the 1980s and '90s I farmed wheat and hay and ran a cow-calf operation, about 100 cows, and ran 1-200 calves on wheat pasture thru the winter--Southern Plains of Oklahoma. In our community was a bunch of Mennonites, mostly farm/cattle operations like the rest of us. I got to know several of them quite well.

In the roof of NY where I used to live and still camp the Amish began moving in about the time I moved away from there, end of the '70s, so I was familiar with both bunches. Once when I mentioned the Amish to one of my Okla. Mennonite neighbors, he said, "Oh, those people. They're crazy." I got the biggest kick out of that. Mennonites and Amish are all the same crowd, except for a few rules.


----------



## old CB

cantoo said:


> Everyone thinks they are great but you don't want to be a horse on their farm or be a woman.


A crusty friend of mine in NY is known for saying: "Two things I'd hate to be . . . a woman or an Amish man's horse"

Those folks are just like any other population: some good, some bad, and everything in between. The best and smartest of them take care of their horses and women, and others do whatever.

It is true, however--and this goes for every brand of religion--that they close ranks and cover up for terrible spousal, sexual, and family abuse.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Not in a two saw plan


you dont have a 2 saw plan, end point.


----------



## sean donato

About half my life I had amish as neighbors, had to drive up their lane to get to my parents house. Some of the things they cheat on is funny. About 5 years or so ago Johnathan had a few old mules go south on him wile plowing. Ended up using the mennonite neighbors tractor to finish plowing. Was the funniest thing I had ever seen. They hitched the sulky up to the Massey and one of his sons sat on it and operated the plow. They got done in record time as well. They use a steel tired forklift as well. Like a lot. Clean out the stalls, move round bales etc. When church day is at their house all his equipment moves over to the mennonites house or in the field at my parents house. They have electric off the pole to the barn as well. He used to run a generator to power the vacuum pump and refer unit for his tank, but has switched over to line power, as "it for the business" so it doent have to follow the rules. One of his elder sons is about a year or so older then me and decided to leave instead of becoming part of the church. Was quite the to do, he was shunned but I see him around from time to time visiting. Seems they can bend the rules quite a bit when no one is looking.


----------



## old CB

So, the Amish and Mennonites, Anabaptists if memory serves correct. But they came across from Russia or thereabouts looking for better prospects, during the 1800s I think.

I remember one time we were loading baled hay onto a semi (I sold a lot of hay), me and a couple of Mennonite boys. Someone said something about "I can't"--maybe he couldn't hoist a bale to the next tier, I dunno. The other guy said, "The CANTS are in Russia." It's a saying they had--those who had wherewithal to move to better pastures did so. The ones who couldn't get it together said, We can't.

The cants are in Russia.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

mountainguyed67 said:


> How do you like that saw? That’s what I’m carrying here, nearly five miles up a hiking trail. I’ve used it very little. I bought it from my uncle when he stopped doing firewood, and have only used it a few times.
> View attachment 894625


Its a good saw but it gets bogged down pretty easy. Im looking to get an echo 590 this summer. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

This January we had a cold snap with one reaching -33° F. The other day I was scrolling through Facebook and saw that our local utility company had an energy shortage and a lot of customers in my hometown had their electrical bills nearly double for the month. Theres a petition out now to get a competitor into the market and it even made the Omaha news. Im wondering how many people are going to have wood heaters installed for next winter.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> With Xtra Sausage I see.



YUP!!

All sausaged up and stuff with extra stuff!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Cabin fire turned into a big mountain fire yesterday afternoon. 30-40 mph wind gusts didn't help matters. About 7 miles N of us and we could smell the smoke. This pic came off our local FB page.


----------



## farmer steve

We had a Rural King open up near us. Is it a worthwhile place to shop?


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Cabin fire turned into a big mountain fire yesterday afternoon. 30-40 mph wind gusts didn't help matters. About 7 miles N of us and we could smell the smoke. This pic came off our local FB page.
> View attachment 894949


I've heard about this fire going. Really sucks. Hope it doesnt take out your cabin.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> I've heard about this fire going. Really sucks. Hope it doesnt take out your cabin.


Wasn't my cabin. I lived at the base of that mountain back in the 80's.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> you dont have a 2 saw plan, end point.


But that was what we were talking about at the time.


----------



## svk

Interesting that you guys bring up the cover-ups and protecting their own.

Seems white folks of mainstream Christian religions are about the only group who have no interest in protecting their own.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> We had a Rural King open up near us. Is it a worthwhile place to shop?


I delivered a load of particleboard to a cabinet shop in Jasper Indiana last year and they had a Rural King on the outskirts of town. I thought it was really nice, probably had 5 times the inventory of our local TSC. They had an excellent selection of garden plants, if you're into gardening.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting that you guys bring up the cover-ups and protecting their own.
> 
> Seems white folks of mainstream Christian religions are about the only group who have no interest in protecting their own.


It's everywhere power is, I've seen it in many white "churches". Jesus saw it too, although I'm pretty sure the guys he was talking to weren't anywhere near white, but it's not different 2000 yrs later.


In regards to the Amish.
Have you guys ever heard of a water well being used with compressed air. One time I was buying a kids dirt bike off a guy and he was showing me the air compressor in the garage to run the well(previously amish owned home), he said he had to fire it up for a little every couple days for about 5-10 min. I bet you could pump water on a couple gallons of gas a yr.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It's everywhere power is, I've seen it in many white "churches". Jesus saw it too, although I'm pretty sure the guys he was talking to weren't anywhere near white, but it's not different 2000 yrs later.
> 
> 
> In regards to the Amish.
> Have you guys ever heard of a water well being used with compressed air. One time I was buying a kids dirt bike off a guy and he was showing me the air compressor in the garage to run the well(previously amish owned home), he said he had to fire it up for a little every couple days for about 5-10 min. I bet you could pump water on a couple gallons of gas a yr.


Yeah true, I’ve seen many churches turned into “churches” as well. Pastor of a small rural church retires, board has a heck of a time replacing said person and ends up hiring someone from far away. New guy starts out nice and sweet then the message changes. 3/4 of the parish leaves. New sect of people are recruited in and boom “church”.


----------



## Jere39

Ryan A said:


> If your looking for a log buyer, I’ve got a name of an Amish sawmill in Morgantown, Pa. Southern Berks Co. right on the border of Lancaster Co. and easy access off the PA turnpike. Good friend says he gets the best prices from him. I can pass along info if interested.


Thanks. I am not looking for a log buyer. I'm unequipped to move logs over the road. I rarely move logs to a mill, and then rely on a friend better equipped. We use a local mill right here in northern Chester county. I am aware of a couple mills near Morgantown, on the north side of French Creek State Park, but probably not the ones you are referencing. Thanks again.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Yeah true, I’ve seen many churches turned into “churches” as well. Pastor of a small rural church retires, board has a heck of a time replacing said person and ends up hiring someone from far away. New guy starts out nice and sweet then the message changes. 3/4 of the parish leaves. New sect of people are recruited in and boom “church”.


More or less the reason I left my parents church. Pastor Ralph retired, and the new guy was a pretentious ****, whom didnt live by the words he preached. Then he brought this high profile missionary in, whom was the same way if not worse. That was the last day I went to church with my parents. Very short version of the story, the pastors sermon was about giving back to God so that God (the church) could reach out and help others in the community. (All community projects were halted after pastor Ralph retired) then the missionary gave his sermon about how we should live without, and give as much as we can, and when we think were giving enough give more. We should be humble and live without to give to the church, our vehicles and clothes should be modest, we should do without the finer things in life. He kept it up for nearly an hour. After the sermon my dad went tor speak with the new pastor, through their conversation my dad told the pastor that he was unimpressed with the says sermon, and if he wanted his flock to live how he preached, he should live the same. The pastors reply was I am man of God, I work his will, therefore what you contribute is for me as it is for God and the church. Wile leaving we saw the missionary guy getting into his truck. A brand new (at the time) loaded ford f350. Every option I could think of was on it as well. I was livid. These are the men that just told us to live like the homeless to support the church in the name of God. I havent been back since that day, and shortly there after they lost a lot of patronage because if the new preachers ways. Sad really, Ralph was an excellent man, knew the word of God and inspired you with everything he taught. He was humble, and lived within his means, served his community and took care of his flock. I have yet to find another preacher I like quite as much as him.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> More or less the reason I left my parents church. Pastor Ralph retired, and the new guy was a pretentious ****, whom didnt live by the words he preached. Then he brought this high profile missionary in, whom was the same way if not worse. That was the last day I went to church with my parents. Very short version of the story, the pastors sermon was about giving back to God so that God (the church) could reach out and help others in the community. (All community projects were halted after pastor Ralph retired) then the missionary gave his sermon about how we should live without, and give as much as we can, and when we think were giving enough give more. We should be humble and live without to give to the church, our vehicles and clothes should be modest, we should do without the finer things in life. He kept it up for nearly an hour. After the sermon my dad went tor speak with the new pastor, through their conversation my dad told the pastor that he was unimpressed with the says sermon, and if he wanted his flock to live how he preached, he should live the same. The pastors reply was I am man of God, I work his will, therefore what you contribute is for me as it is for God and the church. Wile leaving we saw the missionary guy getting into his truck. A brand new (at the time) loaded ford f350. Every option I could think of was on it as well. I was livid. These are the men that just told us to live like the homeless to support the church in the name of God. I havent been back since that day, and shortly there after they lost a lot of patronage because if the new preachers ways. Sad really, Ralph was an excellent man, knew the word of God and inspired you with everything he taught. He was humble, and lived within his means, served his community and took care of his flock. I have yet to find another preacher I like quite as much as him.


Very typical of those type, unfortunately.

Interesting too. I have a handful of lifelong friends who became a part of a “church” as an adult (often due to a spouse). They are totally normal when we hang out but it’s very clear that the fellow “church” members (even recent ones) rank higher on their list than anyone except maybe their immediate family.

I’ll never trust people in blind faith like that. Fair weather or singular focus friends depart as quickly as they arrive.


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> We had a Rural King open up near us. Is it a worthwhile place to shop?



I love Rural King. I spent a lot of $$ there every year, leas made in china stuff than TSC. Still a lot of made in china crap, but more USA made products IMHO. 

Their USA made socks are great.


----------



## muad

His words ring true today for many institutionalized churches and their "pastors". People worship the pastors, rather than Jesus. The gathering I attend is taught by a man who is not elevated above the rest of us speaking from a pulpit, rather at a table with us as equals, and we call him by his first name. Calling him pastor will get rebuke. Operating in the pastoral roll does not equate to taking it on as a title. 

Matthew 23:

5 “Everything they do is for show. On their arms they wear extra wide prayer boxes with Scripture verses inside, and they wear robes with extra long tassels.* 6 And they love to sit at the head table at banquets and in the seats of honor in the synagogues. 7 They love to receive respectful greetings as they walk in the marketplaces, and to be called ‘Rabbi.’[c]

8 “Don’t let anyone call you ‘Rabbi,’ for you have only one teacher, and all of you are equal as brothers and sisters.[d] 9 And don’t address anyone here on earth as ‘Father,’ for only God in heaven is your Father. 10 And don’t let anyone call you ‘Teacher,’ for you have only one teacher, the Messiah. 11 The greatest among you must be a servant. 12 But those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.*


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> I delivered a load of particleboard to a cabinet shop in Jasper Indiana last year and they had a Rural King on the outskirts of town. I thought it was really nice, probably had 5 times the inventory of our local TSC. They had an excellent selection of garden plants, if you're into gardening.


I stopped there after I got my bedliner and mud flaps for the new truck. Very nice store. I gave myself a 1/2 hour to look around. More guns and ammo than I have see anywhere else in a long time. Surprised to see they sell Stihl. The saws had the MSRP on them and also a RK Price. I can Stihl get a better price from my dealer. Only saw they didn't have was a 261. I may go next week when they have their grand opening.


----------



## farmer steve

You guys tell me if I'm nuts. The new truck came with the factory spray in bedliner. I put a drop in liner over top of it. 3 reasons. More protection from wood being dumped in and being able to slide boxes of produce in and out. Easier to clean wood debris out with the leaf blower.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> You guys tell me if I'm nuts. The new truck came with the factory spray in bedliner. I put a drop in liner over top of it. 3 reasons. More protection from wood being dumped in and being able to slide boxes of produce in and out. Easier to clean wood debris out with the leaf blower.


Your nuts lol. I took a drop in liner out of my bed, I favor of a (soon to be) spray in bed liner and a rubber mat on the floor. (Currently have just the mat in the bed) theres so many places the bed liner rubbed through the paint it's a disgrace. Was even a "ford" factory liner. I recently got a raptor liner kit for it. My one uncle shoots it a lot on trailer beds, and truck beds at his work. They've really been impressed with how it holds up to abuse. I figure anything is better then letting a relatively rust free bed go to snot from that liner rubbing it and possibly trapping moisture in between the liner and bed.


----------



## H-Ranch

You're nuts. LOL. I think the factory spray in liners are quite good. No, they don't add much protection from denting the bed if you dump firewood in it. 

The plastic liner will likely rub on the spray in liner and trash it anyway, so I would try it without first - you can always install the plastic liner later if you still really think you have to have it.

Probably want to check with Mrs. Farmer first since it's her truck...


----------



## woodchip rookie

Which one of you guys keeps kicking me out?


----------



## sean donato

??


----------



## chipper1

And I get a hard time... .

Getting a bit more done.
Not the warmest out especially with the breeze and lack of sunshine, but I won't let that stop me .


----------



## svk

It makes sense if you want an easy to clean box. I like having a drop in for my dedicated wood hauler and don’t like one in my general purpose pickup. Having things like car batteries, propane tanks, toolboxes, Etc sliding around every time you hit the brakes or go around the corner is not my favorite thing.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> And I get a hard time... .
> 
> Getting a bit more done.
> Not the warmest out especially with the breeze and lack of sunshine, but I won't let that stop me .
> View attachment 894996



I'm on vacation this week, was hoping for temps/weather like last week. Ugh. 

Oh well, maybe I'll get to run a saw or two. 

Plan is to build beehives.


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> Curious why you like a 0.404 (Is that what you mean?) B&C for milling instead of, for example, a 0.050?


I have not milled with 404 yet, but that saw came with it, and 404 is supposed to be more durable than 3/8.

My biggest problem with the milling is the chains dull fast.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I have not milled with 404 yet, but that saw came with it, and 404 is supposed to be more durable than 3/8.
> 
> My biggest problem with the milling is the chains dull fast.


Da me! Brain freeze. You're talking about pitch (I knew that) not gauge. I mixing apples and oranges.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> And here I've been burning them in the campfire ring for the kids and giving them away to friends for the same. Looks like me and the missus are going out for a good dinner!
> View attachment 894843
> 
> And more still on the ground where I pulled the two trees down this morning.


The local Owl recue folks begged me to make Owl and Kestrel boxes out of hollow rounds for them. I told her I made a couple for a farmer friend and she said they were trying to get volunteers to make boxes. Only problem, I just had 4 hollow rounds and that was it.


----------



## rarefish383

hamish said:


> you dont have a 2 saw plan, end point.


If I got down to a two saw plan, I could put two new cars in the garage.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Yeah true, I’ve seen many churches turned into “churches” as well. Pastor of a small rural church retires, board has a heck of a time replacing said person and ends up hiring someone from far away. New guy starts out nice and sweet then the message changes. 3/4 of the parish leaves. New sect of people are recruited in and boom “church”.


We had over 400 families, and I think it was about 3000 people in our church. About 5 years ago our minister retired and they sent us a gay lady preacher. In just over 2 years half the people left. She kicked every leader of every group in our church out of their position, and hand picked people she brought from her old church in their place. The revenues from tithes dropped to the point they sent a new Leftist man preacher. They took the American flag down, quoting separation of church and state. Then put the rainbow flag up in place. In a year there were only a hand full of folks left. Last I heard the church was up for sale. It's one of those massive stone churches you can see from a mile away.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> You guys tell me if I'm nuts. The new truck came with the factory spray in bedliner. I put a drop in liner over top of it. 3 reasons. More protection from wood being dumped in and being able to slide boxes of produce in and out. Easier to clean wood debris out with the leaf blower.


No, you are not nuts. The spray in liners are very good for keeping stuff from sliding around. I actually left my Dad's 3/4 inch drive ratchet set sitting diagonal on the bed sides in the corner by the cab. Drove about 30 miles and they didn't slide or fall off. Then, I dropped about a 100 pound block fo wood from waist high, and it put a nice big dent in the bed. I've dropped stuff like that in my plastic liner, with the molded in runners, and it didn't get down to the bed. They both serve a purpose. When I got my new F150 it came with a nice drop in liner and I like it a lot.


----------



## rarefish383

This one is for @Jere39. One of my big Oaks died about 2 years ago. All the bark was falling off and it was starting to drop big branches, so I cut it down today. I have a 1968 Homelite XL12 I was thinking about putting on Ebay, so I shot a short video of it, then cut up about half the log till it ran out of fuel.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> The local Owl recue folks begged me to make Owl and Kestrel boxes out of hollow rounds for them. I told her I made a couple for a farmer friend and she said they were trying to get volunteers to make boxes. Only problem, I just had 4 hollow rounds and that was it.


I saved this one for just that purpose, though the floorspace may be smaller than ideal for owls from the reading I was doing. Has a nice little roof over the entrance. Guess I need to get it mounted and let them try it out.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, if you are wondering what I was doing pointing the chain at the end of the log, I was trying to show how it throws oil, but you really couldn't see it. It's manual oiler only and it really pumps it out.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> We had over 400 families, and I think it was about 3000 people in our church. About 5 years ago our minister retired and they sent us a gay lady preacher. In just over 2 years half the people left. She kicked every leader of every group in our church out of their position, and hand picked people she brought from her old church in their place. The revenues from tithes dropped to the point they sent a new Leftist man preacher. They took the American flag down, quoting separation of church and state. Then put the rainbow flag up in place. In a year there were only a hand full of folks left. Last I heard the church was up for sale. It's one of those massive stone churches you can see from a mile away.


Sad deal.

You wonder if there’s any accountability to the people who are in charge of placing new pastors. They’ve got to know some of these folks are going to be a bust.


----------



## Jere39

rarefish383 said:


> This one is for @Jere39. One of my big Oaks died about 2 years ago. All the bark was falling off and it was starting to drop big branches, so I cut it down today. I have a 1968 Homelite XL12 I was thinking about putting on Ebay, so I shot a short video of it, then cut up about half the log till it ran out of fuel.


Looks good sitting there among the saw dust. And, seemed to be running fine on the video. If you sell it, you'll one day regret it. If you don't, you'll probably never run it again.


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> Looks good sitting there among the saw dust. And, seemed to be running fine on the video. If you sell it, you'll one day regret it. If you don't, you'll probably never run it again.


It does run nice, and I like the stack muffler on it. I can still hear it with my hearing aids out and hearing protectors on.


----------



## farmer steve

CAUTION!! Wood related pics. 
Headed down to my one scrounging spot today and saw these Amish guys logging out the storm blown over HVBW tree's.
Backin up


Hookin up.


Dragging em out.


----------



## morewood

The load being dumped is the reason for the trailer in the next picture. Taking the logs out one or two at a time with the grapple takes a lot of time. Because we can't get the dump trailer out many of these old logging roads we needed another option. Hence our cheap option. We are cutting out the wheel well section on both sides to make a crude forwarding trailer. We'll pull it out the old roads, load it up, go back to the dump trailer and unload it there. Should be quicker than one or two at a time.

Shea


----------



## Philbert

morewood said:


> We are cutting out the wheel well section on both sides to make a crude forwarding trailer.


Why couldn’t you use the trailer as it was?

Philbert


----------



## morewood

Philbert said:


> Why couldn’t you use the trailer as it was?
> 
> Philbert


We've tried it that way. Much harder to unload having to reach over to grab a log. The section we are cutting out on each side is wider than the grapple on the tractor. That makes unloading much easier, along with being able to see what you are doing. That's it. Heck, my son thought it would be a cool project, final box checked off.

Shea


----------



## 3000 FPS

Lionsfan said:


> hang in there, sounds like you folks are gonna' get blasted.


Yep we got it pretty good. No power for 2 days.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> We've tried it that way. Much harder to unload having to reach over to grab a log. The section we are cutting out on each side is wider than the grapple on the tractor. That makes unloading much easier, along with being able to see what you are doing. That's it. Heck, my son thought it would be a cool project, final box checked off.
> 
> Shea


Looks like it will work well, and those trailers will haul a nice load. So will you just hook it to the back of the skidding winch and then drop it at a loading spot.
I was wondering in the pictures you posted earlier I see you had the chain hooked quite a was down the log, what was the purpose in that.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> CAUTION!! Wood related pics.
> Headed down to my one scrounging spot today and saw these Amish guys logging out the storm blown over HVBW tree's.
> Backin up
> View attachment 895069
> 
> Hookin up.
> View attachment 895070
> 
> Dragging em out.
> View attachment 895071


That's awesome, I like seeing guys working like this, they sure had a nice day for it.
That saw scabbard and cant holder are nice options, and that guys got some nice looking duds on.
Wonder if they are allowed to use the 462's .
Oh yeah, your nuts lol.


----------



## svk

There’s a saw in it. Two in fact.









Breathe Right - Saw (2001) - 0:60 (USA)







adland.tv


----------



## JustJeff

Working up a hunger while loading/unloading that trailer?





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Working up a hunger while loading/unloading that trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Now that's resourceful!


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> One of my big Oaks died about 2 years ago.



Oops! Wrong pictures.

Unless we have different ideas of what a big oak is... 

Nice little Homelite.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> CAUTION!! Wood related pics.



Lol!


----------



## morewood

chipper1 said:


> Looks like it will work well, and those trailers will haul a nice load. So will you just hook it to the back of the skidding winch and then drop it at a loading spot.
> I was wondering in the pictures you posted earlier I see you had the chain hooked quite a was down the log, what was the purpose in that.



Yeah, I have seven of those trailers, they hold more than they should. That one rolled off the bank and had some minor damage so we decided to hack it up.

I had to refer back to the pic, but that was an odd pull. It was tilted up at an odd angle. The log was over another locust and against a small standing tree. You would have thought that pulling from the end would have given me the extra leverage, nada. Pulled from the sticking point and it came out. The physics I can't explain, but it worked.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67

morewood said:


> View attachment 895099



I had that type splitting maul a long time ago, but the handle broke off. I still have the handle as a cheater pipe.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, I like seeing guys working like this, they sure had a nice day for it.
> That saw scabbard and cant holder are nice options, and that guys got some nice looking duds on.
> Wonder if they are allowed to use the 462's .
> Oh yeah, your nuts lol.


He was running a 461. He told me his dad has a saw shop. They were from Punxsutawney PA. That's over 3 hours from here.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday to our resident mountain ranger. Have a great day @Saiso.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> He told me



Do they speak Engrish?


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


>



That saw would look nice sitting in the bed of my 68 stepside


----------



## SS396driver

3000 FPS said:


> Yep we got it pretty good. No power for 2 days.
> View attachment 895121
> 
> View attachment 895122


My wife wants to move to Wyoming. Shes only seen it in summer ,need to show her this pic. When I move out of NY there will be no winter season ..lol


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> He was running a 461. He told me his dad has a saw shop. They were from Punxsutawney PA. That's over 3 hours from here.


I saw those, all their equipment looked pretty new. That's a long haul, wonder if they had another family they stay with and have the logs shipped. They're very resourceful people even with all the rules they follow.


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> My wife wants to move to Wyoming. Shes only seen it in summer ,need to show her this pic. When I move out of NY there will be no winter season ..lol


The winter season is what held my wife and I from moving out to the family ranch in Montana. She hates winter to the point if she didnt have to work she wouldnt leave the house. Kinda a deal breaker in that case. Which is funny to me because she spent so much of her younger years out there and always talks fondly of it.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> Yeah, I have seven of those trailers, they hold more than they should. That one rolled off the bank and had some minor damage so we decided to hack it up.
> 
> I had to refer back to the pic, but that was an odd pull. It was tilted up at an odd angle. The log was over another locust and against a small standing tree. You would have thought that pulling from the end would have given me the extra leverage, nada. Pulled from the sticking point and it came out. The physics I can't explain, but it worked.
> 
> Shea


Where'd you get all those, the auction? 
I figured there was a reason, I've had to do that a few times in odd situations. I don't work on the steep hills like you do so I didn't know if it had something to do with that. When I do it I usually am pulling the log up tight to the blade and then up to the hitch, if you do it just right you can get the log to become part of the tractor, the tail will then stay directly behind you and won't hit any trees or other obstacles you're going around. 
I haven't used my winch for skidding in quite a while, usually use it for falling back leaning trees.


----------



## svk

I’m a bit OCD

When I want to go somewhere in the morning I like to have everything loaded the night before. Heading to the cabin (at some point this morning) to drive dock poles while the ice is still good.

Yesterday was my wife’s birthday so didn’t get my **** loaded. So here we are, nearly 9:00 and I’m bumbling through the garage looking for things. Still have to load the four wheeler and stop at the hardware store.


----------



## morewood

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had that type splitting maul a long time ago, but the handle broke off. I still have the handle as a cheater pipe.


My Dad bought that when I was a teenager, hated buying new wood handles. We use it to hit things now.


chipper1 said:


> Where'd you get all those, the auction?
> I figured there was a reason, I've had to do that a few times in odd situations. I don't work on the steep hills like you do so I didn't know if it had something to do with that. When I do it I usually am pulling the log up tight to the blade and then up to the hitch, if you do it just right you can get the log to become part of the tractor, the tail will then stay directly behind you and won't hit any trees or other obstacles you're going around.
> I haven't used my winch for skidding in quite a while, usually use it for falling back leaning trees.


I used to buy/sell some surplus as a hobby. When Ritchie bros. got the contract for wheeled items they brought a much larger audience and the prices have increased ever since. I don't buy hardly anything unless I'm looking for something specific. Also, those trailers get wood stacked in them and brought up to the boiler as needed. I find it to work pretty well.

As far as bringing it up to the winch I try to leave just a bit of slack. When I pick up the winch to move I don't like the wood to contact and tighten up too much, adds a lot of weight to the back end, screws with front end steering and traction, and can make things a tad unstable if not perfect. Like you said though, there isn't a level logging road I cut off of up here. That road I pulled that locust up is deceptively steep. They cut it down the spine of a ridge. I love the challenge of pulling some of these trees from deep in the 'hollers'. Two pulleys, one of which is self-releasing and an extra section of cable give me about 270' of 15yr old pain and agony. Makes my cold heart grin watching him pull cable that far. If I find a pic I'll show you, he's a horse.

Shea


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’m a bit OCD
> 
> When I want to go somewhere in the morning I like to have everything loaded the night before. Heading to the cabin to drive dock poles while the ice is still good.
> 
> Yesterday was my wife’s birthday so didn’t get my **** loaded. So here we are, nearly 9:00 and I’m bumbling through the garage looking for things. Still have to load the four wheeler and stop at the hardware store.


The other day I rushed out of the house to deliver a saw about an HR and a half away, about 45 min into the trip I was like crap. Realized I forgot the saw. The great thing was my wife loaded it in the van and met me at the expressway, saved me about 10 min, could have been worse.
Hope your trip is better than mine  .


----------



## 3000 FPS

sean donato said:


> The winter season is what held my wife and I from moving out to the family ranch in Montana. She hates winter to the point if she didnt have to work she wouldnt leave the house. Kinda a deal breaker in that case. Which is funny to me because she spent so much of her you get years out there and always talks fondly of it.


On average I would say that folks back east get more snow than we do here in Wyoming. The biggest issue here is the wind it can be relentless. 
Also where I live there is not a lot of trees so scrounging firewood is not easy.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> The other day I rushed out of the house to deliver a saw about an HR and a half away, about 45 min into the trip I was like crap. Realized I forgot the saw. The great thing was my wife loaded it in the van and met me at the expressway, saved me about 10 min, could have been worse.
> Hope your trip is better than mine  .


Been there.

I think I have everything I need. Maybe.

The main thing is being able to set poles today. If I can get the thing framed up that’s a bonus.


----------



## svk

Well I’m at the cabin and have struck hard ground in one hole. Having a quick lunch break before heading down with the tape measure in attempts of finding hard ground in the second.


----------



## morewood

The bottom pic is from a year ago before the growth spurt. The top pic is from the weekend. My 5'7" 175# draft horse. He's repping 245# on his deadlift. He is trying to drop a little weight for wrestling season, but not so much it will drop his ability to gain strength. Stupid strong for most 15yr olds.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67

I picked up the saws already, then they called an hour later saying they need me to bring them back because they were already sold, but they forgot to put them aside. I would have first dibs when more arrived. At first he wanted one back, and I was ready to do that. Then he said they needed both back, and tried to trade me bigger saws. At that point I said “You know, we bought them, and we have them, whatever you’re trying to do isn’t my problem”. He said okay, and hung up. 

In a way I feel bad, and maybe I burned a bridge. But I think a sale is a sale...


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> I picked up the saws already, then they called an hour later saying they need me to bring them back because they were already sold, but they forgot to put them aside. I would have first dibs when more arrived. At first he wanted one back, and I was ready to do that. Then he said they needed both back, and tried to trade me bigger saws. At that point I said “You know, we bought them, and we have them, whatever you’re trying to do isn’t my problem”. He said okay, and hung up.
> 
> In a way I feel bad, and maybe I burned a bridge. But I think a sale is a sale...
> 
> View attachment 895243


What kind of BS was that? What's the chances of someone else buying two of the exact same saws at the same time as you? Did he sell them to you too cheap and was going to try to sell you a price increase? Glad you held your ground. You waited long enough for them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> What kind of BS was that? What's the chances of someone else buying two of the exact same saws at the same time as you? Did he sell them to you too cheap and was going to try to sell you a price increase? Glad you held your ground. You waited long enough for them.



I can only speculate. It’s weird, and unprofessional. Plus unless they were paid for it wasn’t any different than our situation, he knew we were working on approval.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> I picked up the saws already, then they called an hour later saying they need me to bring them back because they were already sold, but they forgot to put them aside. I would have first dibs when more arrived. At first he wanted one back, and I was ready to do that. Then he said they needed both back, and tried to trade me bigger saws. At that point I said “You know, we bought them, and we have them, whatever you’re trying to do isn’t my problem”. He said okay, and hung up.
> 
> In a way I feel bad, and maybe I burned a bridge. But I think a sale is a sale...
> 
> View attachment 895243


I would have done the same. Good looking saws.

Very unprofessional on his part.


----------



## svk

Got three poles set on rock today and part of the frame put together. Wasn’t able to hit solid bottom closer to shore till I was about 10’ down so I’m going to need to use metal dock poles (expensive but necessary). Luckily I should have enough decking for the whole project from scrounged projects so I don’t need to pay scalper rates for lumber right now.

Sure beats trying to drive poles from a boat!!

BTW the water is as high as it’s going to get so I set the top of the beams 12” above that.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> That saw would look nice sitting in the bed of my 68 stepside


Yes, it would


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Oops! Wrong pictures.
> 
> Unless we have different ideas of what a big oak is...
> 
> Nice little Homelite.


Not that big, perfect firewood size, it was about 22-23 inch at waist high, I can still lift the blocks up on the splitter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Not that big, perfect firewood size, it was about 22-23 inch at waist high, I can still lift the blocks up on the splitter.



Bigger than I thought it was from the pictures.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I’m a bit OCD
> 
> When I want to go somewhere in the morning I like to have everything loaded the night before. Heading to the cabin (at some point this morning) to drive dock poles while the ice is still good.



Well, if the ice is not stihl good, you can look forward to this sort of conversation.


----------



## svk

Another project completed that I should have done 10 weeks ago. Heat in the shop.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I can only speculate. It’s weird, and unprofessional. Plus unless they were paid for it wasn’t any different than our situation, he knew we were working on approval.



Maybe he forgot that you were the person he was meant to set them aside for.


----------



## husqvarna257

Collected the sap for the week today, cold weather so not allot plus it was all frozen. Boiled last week and got a qt of nice light maple. Farther in the season it gets stronger tasting. I have started looking for a truck, 2500 4wd prefer reg cab and an 8" bed. I am a chevy/gmc type but I will look at fords as well. What sites are good for finding a truck?


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Bigger than I thought it was from the pictures.


If you look close at the stump my Stihl 660 with a 25" bar is sitting on it. Tree was just about 100' tall. This XL12 is one of the early ones at 54CC’s with a 16” bar, I stopped cutting the log at about 18” when the saw ran out of fuel. I have several more with 20 and 24” bars. It can pull a 24 with full 3/8 chain no problem. When the Super XL’s came out they went to 58CC’s. I took the video because I was thinking about putting the saw on ebay. But, dang, I like it too much! Think I'll sell my MS290 instead. I bought 19 saws last year and every time I get one running it becomes my new favorite, for it's size range. All but one I bought last year were over 70CC's.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> View attachment 895226
> View attachment 895227
> 
> 
> The bottom pic is from a year ago before the growth spurt. The top pic is from the weekend. My 5'7" 175# draft horse. He's repping 245# on his deadlift. He is trying to drop a little weight for wrestling season, but not so much it will drop his ability to gain strength. Stupid strong for most 15yr olds.
> 
> Shea


What a brute .
That shows how steep it is, we have a few steeps here in the river valleys, but they aren't very deep and many times you can get to the low side so it's not a big deal. Last summer I did a tree job at a house that was built on top of a sand dune by lake Michigan, it was so steep I had to tie a rope to the deck so I could pull myself up. I could have walked in from the bottom, but it was about 3 times as far and there was no parking on the road, it was also pure sand and I didn't want to risk getting stuck in my excursion as its only 2wd.
I know how thankful I am for my helper, at 13 has not much shorter than I am, pretty sure he'll be 6'+ as the shortest in my wife's family is 6' and her tallest brothers are 6'2, 6'3', 6'5, they make me look pretty small  . They don't stay small long!


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I picked up the saws already, then they called an hour later saying they need me to bring them back because they were already sold, but they forgot to put them aside. I would have first dibs when more arrived. At first he wanted one back, and I was ready to do that. Then he said they needed both back, and tried to trade me bigger saws. At that point I said “You know, we bought them, and we have them, whatever you’re trying to do isn’t my problem”. He said okay, and hung up.
> 
> In a way I feel bad, and maybe I burned a bridge. But I think a sale is a sale...
> 
> View attachment 895243


Nice looking saws.
Surely an odd situation with the dealer. I'd give someone above the person you were talking with a call or stop in, but I thought you said it was a bit of a drive. 
I had an odd situation with a local exmark dealer(zero turn mower). I had already been to a couple other dealers to get an idea of what I was willing yo pay and then went to this one because I wanted to keep my business local. The salesman told me the price and it was 400 more than I could get them for out of state just 3 hrs away, when I mentioned that he proceeded to tell me that I wouldn't drive down there and that I wouldn't be in their equipment loaner program(if yours breaks down they let you borrow a machine) and that if mine broke down I would go to the back of the line(which is how it works anyway). I told him why wouldn't I drive a round trip of 6hrs to save 800 , then no did and I bought a trailer and two machines, nice way to loose over 12k in sales. But wanting to keep as much of my money local I bought my backpack blower, trimmer, and a leaf vac for my larger machine there spending about 2500 on them. When I dropped the larger machine off to get the leaf vac installed the sales guy wasn't there. When I went to pick everything up the sales guy was there and said "I knew you wouldn't drive there to get them" with a big grin, then I let him know he knew nothing and talked to the manager. I explained to the manager what happened and he explained to me they were the distributor and couldn't sell for lower than the competition, which makes sense. But I explained to him all they would have needed to do was to throw in my backpack blower and trimmer and treated me with respect and I would have bought them, basically if a sale/customer is important to you, you'll figure out a way to make it happen, wasn't like I was asking for much. The manager assured me if I wanted to buy another machine in the future he would make it right with me, but too little to late. I still buy parts there, but I also do what I can to avoid buying there.
Hopefully you can at least find out what the heck was happening. 
I would have said that I didn't want a bigger saw, but rather a smaller one and asked for the 2511's .
Hope they work out well for you, echo makes a great product. Open the muffler up and they come to life and it can be done with leaving the spark arrester in place.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> If you look close at the stump my Stihl 660 with a 25" bar is sitting on it. Tree was just about 100' tall. This XL12 is one of the early ones at 54CC’s with a 16” bar, I stopped cutting the log at about 18” when the saw ran out of fuel. I have several more with 20 and 24” bars. It can pull a 24 with full 3/8 chain no problem. When the Super XL’s came out they went to 58CC’s. I took the video because I was thinking about putting the saw on ebay. But, dang, I like it too much! Think I'll sell my MS290 instead. I bought 19 saws last year and every time I get one running it becomes my new favorite, for it's size range. All but one I bought last year were over 70CC's.


Funny listening to that saw cutting in the video it didn't seem like it was moving, but it went right thru that log.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I thought you said it was a bit of a drive.



Fifteen minutes.

I‘ll be hesitant to deal with them again after this weirdness.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I would have said that I didn't want a bigger saw, but rather a smaller one and asked for the 2511's .
> Hope they work out well for you, echo makes a great product. Open the muffler up and they come to life and it can be done with leaving the spark arrester in place.



I doubt they had the 2511s, but I didn’t look.

I haven’t done any muffler mods, but can research it.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I doubt they had the 2511s, but I didn’t look.
> 
> I haven’t done any muffler mods, but can research it.


Back when you started asking about it I posted a lot of links/videos on the mods.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Fifteen minutes.
> 
> I‘ll be hesitant to deal with them again after this weirdness.


With them being that close it would be a shame to burn that bridge, although the fact that they are so close isn't the only reason to not burn a bridge...


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Got three poles set on rock today and part of the frame put together. Wasn’t able to hit solid bottom closer to shore till I was about 10’ down so I’m going to need to use metal dock poles (expensive but necessary). Luckily I should have enough decking for the whole project from scrounged projects so I don’t need to pay scalper rates for lumber right now.
> 
> Sure beats trying to drive poles from a boat!!
> 
> BTW the water is as high as it’s going to get so I set the top of the beams 12” above that.
> 
> View attachment 895269


40v Strikemaster? Is that one of the light-flight plastic augers? If so, those are really impressive.


----------



## Jere39

This past weekend I ran some TruFuel through all the saws, cleaned them up, cleaned air filters, put all but the 421 up on the high shelf, and generally declared the end of firewood cutting season. Of course there are going to be cutting opportunities through out the year, but not likely a tri-saw event. And, then this morning, rather than a pot of gold, Scout and I found and inspected this true "Windfall":




Busy just now, and a full day of rain tomorrow. Tick season has already started here, gnats, mosquitos, and flies are just around the corner. 




This nice Red Oak just might lay here till Fall.


----------



## farmer steve

Maiden voyage with the new truck today. Went to finish cutting the last of the 40 Apple trees. Didn't haul any wood because I haven't got the back window protector on yet.


----------



## turnkey4099

Update after the surgery. End of week two of the "do nothing" recuperation. I am ignoring the 'no driving' (it is over now anyhow) as I see no difference in driving or sitting in a damn chair. No bending, lifting, etc. Trying to avoid but living alone one just has to do it sometimes.

No pain anywhere and feel physically better than I had in the past two years. Physical Therapist gave me a clean bill of health and said had could no think of anything to do and won't be back. Weekly visit from Home Health is pretty much a waste of time. In the door, ask a bunch of questions, take temp & blood pressure, quick look at incision and gone for another week. I am taking walks up the highway and adding a bit each day, up to about 1/4 mile - my pace has greatly improved of the baby steps I started with.

4 more weeks to go before I am officially 'back in battery" I will probably start swing saws in early in week 6. I did fire up my two small top handles Friday, dumped gas and ran them dry. I shouild have done that three months ago.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> 40v Strikemaster? Is that one of the light-flight plastic augers? If so, those are really impressive.


Yes, I’m very happy with it. I think I’ve been fishing with it 5 or 6 times (drilling anywhere from 3-10 holes per time) plus drilled about ten holes yesterday and the battery was down to half. 

The guy who recommended it to me told me to keep the battery warm and you’ll never have an issue. I keep the whole unit in the guest house during the winter.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Fifteen minutes.
> 
> I‘ll be hesitant to deal with them again after this weirdness.


I agree with Chipper. Approach the owner/manager (assuming that they were not the person who tried the funky business) and ask them WTAF was going on with that deal. Then make your decision as to what type of relationship you want with that place based off their response.

There are a lot of places around here where I’ll buy parts/supplies (out of convenience) but would never make a major purchase based on how they treat people.


----------



## chipper1

Well I got a couple more buckets split, heading back out to do more after a quick break. Yesterday I had a bad headache, gonna blame it on allergies. Too bad I didn't think to take some allergy pills.
I'm getting close to having the highest part of the pile that's left coming down, a few more sessions and I'll be done with this pile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I agree with Chipper. Approach the owner/manager (assuming that they were not the person who tried the funky business) and ask them WTAF was going on with that deal. Then make your decision as to what type of relationship you want with that place based off their response.
> 
> There are a lot of places around here where I’ll buy parts/supplies (out of convenience) but would never make a major purchase based on how they treat people.



The guy on the phone was conferring with the manager as we spoke, I can still ask him about it. I’m new to this place, the place I went to for a long time closed down more than a year ago (and I haven’t settled on a new place yet). Their lease was gonna have a big increase, and they couldn’t afford it. Plus the owner and service manager were mid to late sixties, and retired instead of moving to a new location. The guy on the phone came from the place I use to go to, there wasn’t any funny business there. Looks like the manager of the new place put him up to it. There’s probably a dozen chainsaw dealers within a 25 minute drive of my house, I can go to others. This one isn’t crucial.


----------



## North by Northwest

rarefish383 said:


> If you look close at the stump my Stihl 660 with a 25" bar is sitting on it. Tree was just about 100' tall. This XL12 is one of the early ones at 54CC’s with a 16” bar, I stopped cutting the log at about 18” when the saw ran out of fuel. I have several more with 20 and 24” bars. It can pull a 24 with full 3/8 chain no problem. When the Super XL’s came out they went to 58CC’s. I took the video because I was thinking about putting the saw on ebay. But, dang, I like it too much! Think I'll sell my MS290 instead. I bought 19 saws last year and every time I get one running it becomes my new favorite, for it's size range. All but one I bought last year were over 70CC's.


Yeah kinda like my 357 xp wood ported saw I purchased last fall , it has became a favorite for firewood along with my 5105 H .


----------



## North by Northwest

farmer steve said:


> Maiden voyage with the new truck today. Went to finish cutting the last of the 40 Apple trees. Didn't haul any wood because I haven't got the back window protector on yet.
> View attachment 895415


Nice new sled and box full of nice utensils , Steve !


----------



## North by Northwest

Jere39 said:


> Looks good sitting there among the saw dust. And, seemed to be running fine on the video. If you sell it, you'll one day regret it. If you don't, you'll probably never run it again.


Looks similar and sounds similar to my 1967 58 c.c. Pioneer 11-60 , I would keep it for sentimental reasons alone lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Well , finished bucking & splitting 2 cord of free silver maple & white oak blow downs that my Son dropped off with the City Tandem Monday night . 357 xp , 7910 xd are cleaned & put on the saw shelf . Letting the garage woodstove & smoker burn down while I listen to a few John Prine tunes & sip a few Bushmill blacks on ice ..all is good !


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> Update after the surgery. End of week two of the "do nothing" recuperation. I am ignoring the 'no driving' (it is over now anyhow) as I see no difference in driving or sitting in a damn chair. No bending, lifting, etc. Trying to avoid but living alone one just has to do it sometimes.
> 
> No pain anywhere and feel physically better than I had in the past two years. Physical Therapist gave me a clean bill of health and said had could no think of anything to do and won't be back. Weekly visit from Home Health is pretty much a waste of time. In the door, ask a bunch of questions, take temp & blood pressure, quick look at incision and gone for another week. I am taking walks up the highway and adding a bit each day, up to about 1/4 mile - my pace has greatly improved of the baby steps I started with.
> 
> 4 more weeks to go before I am officially 'back in battery" I will probably start swing saws in early in week 6. I did fire up my two small top handles Friday, dumped gas and ran them dry. I shouild have done that three months ago.



Sounds like your progressing well. Keep it up after my hand surgery I though why did I do it but now it's like I never had it done


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Yes, I’m very happy with it. I think I’ve been fishing with it 5 or 6 times (drilling anywhere from 3-10 holes per time) plus drilled about ten holes yesterday and the battery was down to half.
> 
> The guy who recommended it to me told me to keep the battery warm and you’ll never have an issue. I keep the whole unit in the guest house during the winter.


I just picked up a jiffy model 75 for 40 of our Canadian rupees. I bought it as a parts auger to fix my buddie's that needs a clutch. Couple pulls of the rope and it cranked up and ran. Needs some TLC but I think it'll be good.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchip rookie

svk said:


> Another project completed that I should have done 10 weeks ago. Heat in the shop.
> View attachment 895301


WHAT?! A wood scrounger and you put in an ELECTRIC heater?!


----------



## chipper1

Getting there.
Some of the wood thrown out in the front still has ice on it, supposed to rain tonight so maybe it will melt off.
The back side of the pile is neatly stacked so that part will be pretty easy. Still around a cord there, the piles about 7' tall yet.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> WHAT?! A wood scrounger and you put in an ELECTRIC heater?!


Gas!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> The guy on the phone was conferring with the manager as we spoke, I can still ask him about it. I’m new to this place, the place I went to for a long time closed down more than a year ago (and I haven’t settled on a new place yet). Their lease was gonna have a big increase, and they couldn’t afford it. Plus the owner and service manager were mid to late sixties, and retired instead of moving to a new location. The guy on the phone came from the place I use to go to, there wasn’t any funny business there. Looks like the manager of the new place put him up to it. There’s probably a dozen chainsaw dealers within a 25 minute drive of my house, I can go to others. This one isn’t crucial.



If it were me I definitely would stop in and bring it up with the manager when the other fellow was not within earshot..."Dude what was up with that? Kind of made me feel uncomfortable" That way you end it with a disarming statement and then shut up and let him explain. He can either make bad excuses or apologize.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I'm having some wood shortage anxiety this week so I'm planning on going to get a couple loads of willow. Going to take our utility trailer to get a little more per trip. Its a big tree pile in a field and its the only place I can consistently get wood. Seems like the more wood I need the less there is.


----------



## svk

Argh.

Drove the plow truck to town yesterday to grab dock poles since my daily driver truck has the pipsqueak 5.75’ box. Everything ended up running late and never made it to the hardware store. So I either need to make a special trip today or drive the plow truck tomorrow which I don’t want to do cause I’ve have to work about an hour and 45 minutes away and I’d rather not drive that thing for 3 and a half hours getting 11mpg.

Looking at a couple days of nice weather here then rain/snow Sunday through the end of next week.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Argh.
> 
> Drove the plow truck to town yesterday to grab dock poles since my daily driver truck has the pipsqueak 5.75’ box. Everything ended up running late and never made it to the hardware store. So I either need to make a special trip today or drive the plow truck tomorrow which I don’t want to do cause I’ve have to work about an hour and 45 minutes away and I’d rather not drive that thing for 3 and a half hours getting 11mpg.
> 
> Looking at a couple days of nice weather here then rain/snow Sunday through the end of next week.


I feel you on the poor milage vehicle and cruddy weather. Got a call last night the tin is finished for my roof. Have to go pick it up tonight after work. Cleared the logs off the trailer noticed one of the tires was flat. Here I drove over a piece of metal or something and cut a hole in the side wall. Got the spare mounted. Hooked the truck up to it. Looked at the gas gauge. Half tank. Not enough to run 45mins one way and get back. Love the power of a big block just wish it would do a bit better when I'm towing. Seems when I hook the trailer up my 9mpg immediately goes down to 6mpg. Raining here today too, so it will be a fun drive.


----------



## svk

Definitely. Nothing I own gets good mileage. Even my newer truck (13’ with 5.3) only averages 15. My 07 Yukon and previous 07 Suburban averaged about 16.5-17 which is funny cause they weighed over 1500 lbs more and were more boxy with the same engine and gear ratio. Oh well.

Gas at 2.15 wasn’t bad. Gas at 2.75 is starting to hurt the pocketbook.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Definitely. Nothing I own gets good mileage. Even my newer truck (13’ with 5.3) only averages 15. My 07 Yukon and previous 07 Suburban averaged about 16.5-17 which is funny cause they weighed over 1500 lbs more and were more boxy with the same engine and gear ratio. Oh well.
> 
> Gas at 2.15 wasn’t bad. Gas at 2.75 is starting to hurt the pocketbook.


I had a Tahoe with a 4.8 for a couple years and it got 17 at the very, very best. My current 1/2 ton standard cab has a 5.3 and the best you can milk out of it is 16. I drove a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive Chevy with a 4.3 and a 5spd for several years and the best it ever got was maybe 20 down the freeway on flat ground. I always took it with a grain of salt when guys were making claims of 21-22 mpg with a full size 4wd truck.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> I had a Tahoe with a 4.8 for a couple years and it got 17 at the very, very best. My current 1/2 ton standard cab has a 5.3 and the best you can milk out of it is 16. I drove a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive Chevy with a 4.3 and a 5spd for several years and the best it ever got was maybe 20 down the freeway on flat ground. I always took it with a grain of salt when guys were making claims of 21-22 mpg with a full size 4wd truck.


The 2009 150 with the small v-8 is Stihl giving me 19-21 with 80K on it. That's even with a full load of wood on it. Used the new 250 yesterday and 15 was tops. Hoping it gets a little better after I get some miles on it.
EDIT: Both are full size 8' beds.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I had a Tahoe with a 4.8 for a couple years and it got 17 at the very, very best. My current 1/2 ton standard cab has a 5.3 and the best you can milk out of it is 16. I drove a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive Chevy with a 4.3 and a 5spd for several years and the best it ever got was maybe 20 down the freeway on flat ground. I always took it with a grain of salt when guys were making claims of 21-22 mpg with a full size 4wd truck.


The only way you'll get 20 plus out of a modern Chevy 1500 or truck based SUV is (as you said) on the freeway on level ground at modest speed.

ONE time I got 21 with my 07 Suburban, I believe going across Louisiana, Texas, and Oklahoma. Otherwise 17-19 freeway and 16.5 general driving. I bought both my 07 Suburban and Yukon gently used and personally put over 200K on each. Still have the Yukon-it is still going at 327K but is retired from daily driving. Was going to convert it to sort of a wood cutting/fishing/hunting rig this summer to save wear and tear on the newer truck.

I do know a few older guys who drive 50-55 on the highway and get pretty good mileage. But who has time for that!


----------



## SS396driver

I get 10 to 11 empty 


But the smiles per gallon are worth it


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I get 10 to 11 empty View attachment 895589
> 
> 
> But the smiles per gallon are worth it


I was looking for something like that but the prices have skyrocketed lately!


----------



## svk

Ironically my 454 x cab with 3.73's gets better mileage than my 6.0 single cab with 4.10's. If you really baby the 454 you can get 12.7 highway. The 6.0 is 11 everywhere unless you really get into it on the freeway then 9. Glad I do not need to do many long trips with it!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I do know a few older guys who drive 50-55 on the highway and get pretty good mileage. But who has time for that!


I'm slow, but not that slow.


----------



## djg james

My Dad use to have a big honking Mercury Marquis. We'd take road trips out West and he'd get something like 25-28 mpg. I wish I had bought it when he got rid of it and put a truck body on it  .


----------



## Haywire

Getting 45 mpg out of my wood hauler


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Getting 45 mpg out of my wood hauler
> View attachment 895609


@dancan will be proud.


----------



## Hinerman

Jere39 said:


> This past weekend I ran some TruFuel through all the saws, cleaned them up, cleaned air filters, put all but the 421 up on the high shelf, and generally declared the end of firewood cutting season. Of course there are going to be cutting opportunities through out the year, but not likely a tri-saw event. And, then this morning, rather than a pot of gold, Scout and I found and inspected this true "Windfall":
> 
> View attachment 895402
> 
> 
> Busy just now, and a full day of rain tomorrow. Tick season has already started here, gnats, mosquitos, and flies are just around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 895404
> 
> 
> This nice Red Oak just might lay here till Fall.



Pulled a tick out of my leg Tuesday. The flies and mosquitoes are already out around here. I got Lyme's disease last summer; I hate those things


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I was looking for something like that but the prices have skyrocketed lately!


Yes they have . The squares too. The next one to go big are the 88 to 98 OBS trucks I'm going to get a couple of them before they go crazy . There's a nice 92 down the road for sale .


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Yes they have . The squares too. The next one to go big are the 88 to 98 OBS trucks I'm going to get a couple of them before they go crazy . There's a nice 92 down the road for sale .


Square body are crazy. Just saw one with a lift and 35's for 10K and it has some body rust. A nice rust free one with new paint is 15-17K.


----------



## SS396driver

I can easily make 5k on my square only owned 2 months


----------



## morewood

I bought a 2012 Ford 350, CCLB4x4. Had 230k, at 65 on cruise I get 15 out of the 6.2. pulling the boat in the mtns I get 9.9-10.1. Everything mechanically is sound.

Shea


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> The 2009 150 with the small v-8 is Stihl giving me 19-21 with 80K on it. That's even with a full load of wood on it. Used the new 250 yesterday and 15 was tops. Hoping it gets a little better after I get some miles on it.
> EDIT: Both are full size 8' beds.


Good chance my next one will be a Ford. Used standard cab pickups are getting tough to find, so I'm not going to get too picky about brand.


----------



## SS396driver

morewood said:


> I bought a 2012 Ford 350, CCLB4x4. Had 230k, at 65 on cruise I get 15 out of the 6.2. pulling the boat in the mtns I get 9.9-10.1. Everything mechanically is sound.
> 
> Shea


On par with my 07 Cummins . Very rare I'm not towing with it


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I had a Tahoe with a 4.8 for a couple years and it got 17 at the very, very best. My current 1/2 ton standard cab has a 5.3 and the best you can milk out of it is 16. I drove a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive Chevy with a 4.3 and a 5spd for several years and the best it ever got was maybe 20 down the freeway on flat ground. I always took it with a grain of salt when guys were making claims of 21-22 mpg with a full size 4wd truck.


Saw this today, couldn't remember what yr yours was.








Rust Free Texas GMC 6.5 Bed 2007 - 2014 - auto parts - by owner -...


Rust free Texas GMC 6'6" bed 2007-2014 I have one short bed for 07 - 13 GMC trucks. ZERO rust, bed is from Texas. This is NOT for a Chevy. 6.6' short bed. I have several other parts for 07 - 13...



centralmich.craigslist.org


----------



## sean donato

Out of the 4 in the picture the black 79 does the best on fuel, but its also the most expensive having a cummins swapped in it. If I'm nice and keep my foot out of it it wi get 20mpg. Normally 16-18 is about right empty, never got worse the 15 towing with it. Really need to get t fixed up bd backon the road. The red truck never got better then 15 poor little 302 half worn out and is now parts for my white truck. Expedition gets a whopping 10mpg around town.


----------



## Philbert

You guys really make me happy that I drive a hatchback or small wagon for most things. 30 - 40 mpg!

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> You guys really make me happy that I drive a hatchback or small wagon for most things. 30 - 40 mpg!
> 
> Philbert



Is that your car in 62,245?


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that your car in 62,245?


No. But mine have looked that way, loaded with saws and gear. Sometimes with a roof box. 

If I had to haul wood, I would need/want a pickup, or at least something that could pull a decent sized trailer. 

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Rain all day so it was saw clean up time. Been runnin the pi$$ out of them the last month with only air clean up at the end of the day. The 241 looked the worst as I had been using it to cut green Apple. Sap was crusted on the front of the saw. Totally Awesome to the rescue.


----------



## farmer steve

After.


----------



## djg james

Haywire said:


> Getting 45 mpg out of my wood hauler
> View attachment 895609


Are you serious (I'll fall for anything)? 45 mpg? What vehicle is it? I don't know anything about cars. I always bought trucks, but I may need a commuter car this summer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

How many miles would you need to drive to offset the cost of a car you wouldn’t otherwise have?


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Are you serious (I'll fall for anything)? 45 mpg? What vehicle is it? I don't know anything about cars. I always bought trucks, but I may need a commuter car this summer.


Looks like a VW oilburner


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> How many miles would you need to drive to offset the cost of a car you wouldn’t otherwise have?


True, but I was thinking a used vehicle. When I work, I commute 20-25k miles a year. It would save miles on my truck and add years to its life span. I'd hate to have to buy a new truck nowadays. Prices have gone through the roof. And I don't know if I'd ever be able to find a Reg cab with a Full Size (8') bed in the future.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> True, but I was thinking a used vehicle. When I work, I commute 20-25k miles a year. It would save miles on my truck and add years to its life span. I'd hate to have to buy a new truck nowadays. Prices have gone through the roof. And I don't know if I'd ever be able to find a Reg cab with a Full Size (8') bed in the future.



Good points.


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> True, but I was thinking a used vehicle. When I work, I commute 20-25k miles a year. It would save miles on my truck and add years to its life span. I'd hate to have to buy a new truck nowadays. Prices have gone through the roof. And I don't know if I'd ever be able to find a Reg cab with a Full Size (8') bed in the future.


If you can get by with a 2wd, they're easier to find.


----------



## Lionsfan

I haven't brazed anything in a few years, but decided to open up the muffler on my 359 box-o-saw project.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> If you can get by with a 2wd, they're easier to find.











1994 F250 HD XLT Extended Cab - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


1994 F250 HD XLT Ext cab 460 V8 Automatic Fully Loaded 125,000 Actual Miles No Rust Ever Factory Paint Berliner Hitch, Trailer Brakes Runs and Looks Great Very Rare Light Santa Fe And Medium...



grandrapids.craigslist.org




I really liked this one.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I haven't brazed anything in a few years, but decided to open up the muffler on my 359 box-o-saw project.View attachment 895654
> View attachment 895654
> View attachment 895655


Nice work, that should wake it up, and the neighbors .
Did you use a base gasket on that build.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> 1994 F250 HD XLT Extended Cab - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> 1994 F250 HD XLT Ext cab 460 V8 Automatic Fully Loaded 125,000 Actual Miles No Rust Ever Factory Paint Berliner Hitch, Trailer Brakes Runs and Looks Great Very Rare Light Santa Fe And Medium...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked this one.
> View attachment 895656


They'd love you at the Marathon station too!!


----------



## Philbert

A lot of trucks today are approaching what we paid for our house!

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Lionsfan said:


> If you can get by with a 2wd, they're easier to find.


You're probably right. I've always bought 2WD trucks. But in 5 years, would I be able to find a 8' bed? I was told by an un-official source that the don't make them any more. Or at least very few. Just thinking out loud about buying a commuter  .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Nice work, that should wake it up, and the neighbors .
> Did you use a base gasket on that build.


Yes, it has the gasket. This is hillbilly country, lots of stuff around here with no muffler let alone a loud one.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> They'd love you at the Marathon station too!!


They already do lol.
I drive my little beater 96 civic hatch all the time. It's pretty rough, but I don't really care what others think; I've had nice vehicles and they didn't do much for me except cost more.
Here's the one I'd really like if there is no rust. 
@muad .








2004 Excursion 2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift Kit/GEORGIA Truck-NICE!! - cars...


2004 Excursion F2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift - GEORGIA Truck-VERY NICE!! ~ Georgia Truck (Recently Arrived In MI) ~ 3/4 Ton/F2500 ~ 4WD ~ 5.4/V8 Engine Interior Color: Tan/Cloth Exterior Colors: Dark Green...



grandrapids.craigslist.org






Lionsfan said:


> Yes, it has the gasket. This is hillbilly country, lots of stuff around here with no muffler let alone a loud one.


I guess if you're going to sell it that's bests. If not I'd pull it, or measure it and send it to Kevin to have the base cut, but heck then you might as well have him set the squish and open the ports a bit . Okay, just pull the gasket lol.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> You're probably right. I've always bought 2WD trucks. But in 5 years, would I be able to find a 8' bed? I was told by an un-official source that the don't make them any more. Or at least very few. Just thinking out loud about buying a commuter  .


Not sure about dodge or Chevy but Ford is Stihl making them. Mostly for company work trucks . I saw plenty when looking for mine. My dealer has 2 F-250's but only 2wd. Both under 35k.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> They already do lol.
> I drive my little beater 96 civic hatch all the time. It's pretty rough, but I don't really care what others think; I've had nice vehicles and they didn't do much for me except cost more.
> Here's the one I'd really like if there is no rust.
> @muad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion 2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift Kit/GEORGIA Truck-NICE!! - cars...
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion F2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift - GEORGIA Truck-VERY NICE!! ~ Georgia Truck (Recently Arrived In MI) ~ 3/4 Ton/F2500 ~ 4WD ~ 5.4/V8 Engine Interior Color: Tan/Cloth Exterior Colors: Dark Green...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're going to sell it that's bests. If not I'd pull it, or measure it and send it to Kevin to have the base cut, but heck then you might as well have him set the squish and open the ports a bit . Okay, just pull the gasket lol.


I'm truck shopping, Kevin's not in the budget right now.


----------



## Haywire

djg james said:


> Are you serious (I'll fall for anything)? 45 mpg? What vehicle is it? I don't know anything about cars. I always bought trucks, but I may need a commuter car this summer.


99 VW Golf 1.9l turbo diesel. I have a Jetta wagon with the same engine. 45mpg easy on the highway, and around 41 towing my dirtbike on the trailer.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> Definitely. Nothing I own gets good mileage. Even my newer truck (13’ with 5.3) only averages 15. My 07 Yukon and previous 07 Suburban averaged about 16.5-17 which is funny cause they weighed over 1500 lbs more and were more boxy with the same engine and gear ratio. Oh well.
> 
> Gas at 2.15 wasn’t bad. Gas at 2.75 is starting to hurt the pocketbook.


Perfect Segway to electric motors. I know it’s been tried countless times in the past but I think this time, the movement towards electric vehicles seems to have more validity behind it. GM has promised to be all electric by 2035 and that really took me back. That’s within my lifetime. The engineering behind EV’s is fascinating and think about the fuel savings from the owner.

Some will have a hard time giving up fossil fuels but I think it’s a natural progression. If we didn’t have technological evolution, we’d still be riding in horse drawn carriages. Think about that for a minute....


----------



## olyman

Ryan A said:


> Perfect Segway to electric motors. I know it’s been tried countless times in the past but I think this time, the movement towards electric vehicles seems to have more validity behind it. GM has promised to be all electric by 2035 and that really took me back. That’s within my lifetime. The engineering behind EV’s is fascinating and think about the fuel savings from the owner.
> 
> Some will have a hard time giving up fossil fuels but I think it’s a natural progression. If we didn’t have technological evolution, we’d still be riding in horse drawn carriages. Think about that for a minute.View attachment 895675


screw electric hunks of BS...…………….


----------



## Ryan A

olyman said:


> screw electric hunks of BS...…………….



I’m sure wheelsmiths and carriage makers said the same thing back in the early 1900’s
Again, without evolution, we would all be living like the Amish.

I appreciate the engineering behind it and doubt that it will be in the flip of a
switch that it’s all electric. Gradual progression.....

And I’m the LAST one who would give up my 2 stroke saws or motorcycle.


----------



## djg james

One of the foreign car manufacturers had a recent recall on their electric cars. I don't remember make/model, but I vaguely remember replacement costs of the batteries was $11k. I have Li ion batteries that I have to replace every couple of years so if car batteries are any thing like that, you'd have to figure in the cost of batteries periodically if you planned on keeping it for any time. Supposedly, there's an environmental mess that's created by mining the metal for the batteries. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## olyman

djg james said:


> One of the foreign car manufacturers had a recent recall on their electric cars. I don't remember make/model, but I vaguely remember replacement costs of the batteries was $11k. I have Li ion batteries that I have to replace every couple of years so if car batteries are any thing like that, you'd have to figure in the cost of batteries periodically if you planned on keeping it for any time. Supposedly, there's an environmental mess that's created by mining the metal for the batteries. Maybe I'm wrong.


your not wrong..electric cars and their NON recyclable batterys are a joke......


----------



## Philbert

Tesla has some problems (crashes) with their auto-pilot in recent months, but people like their cars. Range is a concern for me. 

But, imagine 100 years ago, trying to convince people that there would be tanks of gasoline stashed all over the entire US, allowing people to drive wherever they wanted, and fill-up their horseless buggies in every city, and at regular spacing along major roadways . . . 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> imagine 100 years ago, trying to convince people that there would be tanks of gasoline stashed all over the entire US, allowing people to drive wherever they wanted, and fill-up their horseless buggies in every city, and at regular spacing along major roadways . .



I think you need to increase that number to make it work.


----------



## sean donato

Making batteries is one of the most polluting things on the planet. Chevy knows what it's like to totally flop on an e vehicle. But hey they can dream. Battery tech isnt there yet. Said this many times before. Besides that just charging the e vehicle takes major amounts of energy, that all needs produced by something. Were all against nuclear energy, wind and solar only work when theres wind and sun, and have short lifespans to boot. Hydro seems to be getting phased out quickly too. So that leaves with coal, gas, and fuel power plants. Seen a few adding wood into the coal but even so theres not enough wood in the world to go full on wood for all production. Guy made a comment about hydrogen, that take tremendous amounts of electricity to crack water. Were not going to see any big changes till we are in our last drop of crude. The tech isnt there yet, and theres toomuch money in fossil fuels, so till the Saudi kings learn how to make power from sand well still be on the pipe line. Just I the usa alone we can go for hundreds of year on our own reserves. Let alone the rest of the world. I'm all for progress but give me a good viable cheap or same price alternative. Dont see many used priuses at the dealers lots for a reason.


----------



## Ryan A

olyman said:


> your not wrong..electric cars and their NON recyclable batterys are a joke......


Don’t engineers identify problems and points of failure which leads to further development and technology refinement over time?

Think about the fuel savings in the Ag industry.

Again, off topic but related to all our interests as wood scroungers and chainsaw enthusiasts.


----------



## hamish

I guess it depends upon where they come from and where they are. We have a growing Mennonite Community in this area along with several other type groups of different sects. Rules and regulations including taxation should apply to all should you choose to live here. Then again its not much different than the millions of Americans that have chosen to live here on expired visitors visas over the past year, working "remotely" or just getting the hell out. 


chipper1 said:


> I saw those, all their equipment looked pretty new. That's a long haul, wonder if they had another family they stay with and have the logs shipped. They're very resourceful people even with all the rules they follow.s


----------



## mountainguyed67

hamish said:


> Rules and regulations including taxation should apply to all should you choose to live here.



Don’t they? 

Do you mean the way Mennonite and Amish live like it’s 1880? Not to current code?


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> You're probably right. I've always bought 2WD trucks. But in 5 years, would I be able to find a 8' bed? I was told by an un-official source that the don't make them any more. Or at least very few. Just thinking out loud about buying a commuter  .


Back around 2000 I shopped for an F150 8'bed no options. "Special order only"


----------



## farmer steve

Who wants to bet this guy is going to use this ladder to trim his tree's while using a chainsaw?


----------



## morewood

SS396driver said:


> On par with my 07 Cummins . Very rare I'm not towing with it


That gas engine isn't too bad, kinda weak compared to my diesel. My 01 Dodge at the same 65 will get 19 mpg. It's got 276k and pulls like a champ. Converting it to 4.10s, tired of pulling my fully loaded dump trailer with the 3.54s. Not stock though.

Shea


----------



## H-Ranch

morewood said:


> My 01 Dodge at the same 65 will get 19 mpg. It's got 276k and pulls like a champ. Converting it to 4.10s, tired of pulling my fully loaded dump trailer with the 3.54s. Not stock though.


I ordered my 01 Dodge Cummins with 4.10 gears and put almost 37" tires on when the odometer was under 200 miles. Bigger injectors and Edge Comp at low miles also, so not stock. With the 6 speed I always found myself looking for 7th gear, even with the big tires. Felt like a 70mph max truck with stock tires. Of course I've been known to "crowd" the speed limit. Maybe it's different with the auto.

I did have a 98 5.9L gas auto and thought the 3.54 was better all around also. Drop out of overdrive when towing and not screaming when unloaded.

Just my experience. Yours may be different.


----------



## morewood

H-Ranch said:


> I ordered my 01 Dodge Cummins with 4.10 gears and put almost 37" tires on when the odometer was under 200 miles. Bigger injectors and Edge Comp at low miles also, so not stock. With the 6 speed I always found myself looking for 7th gear, even with the big tires. Felt like a 70mph max truck with stock tires. Of course I've been known to "crowd" the speed limit. Maybe it's different with the auto.
> 
> I did have a 98 5.9L gas auto and thought the 3.54 was better all around also. Drop out of overdrive when towing and not screaming when unloaded.
> 
> Just my experience. Yours may be different.


I've got bosch RV injectors, borg warner turbo, and a Smarty tuner. The auto has been upgraded twice. Pulling around 16k kills the gearing. If doesn't travel distance anymore, and I have two sets of wheels/tires for it. 

Shea


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> Making batteries is one of the most polluting things on the planet. Chevy knows what it's like to totally flop on an e vehicle. But hey they can dream. Battery tech isnt there yet. Said this many times before. Besides that just charging the e vehicle takes major amounts of energy, that all needs produced by something. Were all against nuclear energy, wind and solar only work when theres wind and sun, and have short lifespans to boot. Hydro seems to be getting phased out quickly too. So that leaves with coal, gas, and fuel power plants. Seen a few adding wood into the coal but even so theres not enough wood in the world to go full on wood for all production. Guy made a comment about hydrogen, that take tremendous amounts of electricity to crack water. Were not going to see any big changes till we are in our last drop of crude. The tech isnt there yet, and theres toomuch money in fossil fuels, so till the Saudi kings learn how to make power from sand well still be on the pipe line. Just I the usa alone we can go for hundreds of year on our own reserves. Let alone the rest of the world. I'm all for progress but give me a good viable cheap or same price alternative. Dont see many used priuses at the dealers lots for a reason.


I dont think the chevy venture into electric cars was a total flop. The problem was that chevy never actually sold any of those electric vehicles and chose to lease them instead. The chevy experience turned out that the reduced maintenance resulted in a lost of profits for the dealers. When it came time for the lease on the electric vehicles expired, chevy recalled all the electric cars and crushed them. They refused to let the public keep any of the cars, even tho the public `tried to purchase the vehicles they had leased. Very few of chevy's electric cars survived the crusher. There is a movie somewhere called, Who killed the electric car, that might be worth looking up.

On another note, I read somewhere where people where taking their cars and converting them to run with electic motors and where using lawnmower engines to keep the batteries charged. Not sure how that works out. Still using fossil fuels to make electricity.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> They already do lol.
> I drive my little beater 96 civic hatch all the time. It's pretty rough, but I don't really care what others think; I've had nice vehicles and they didn't do much for me except cost more.
> Here's the one I'd really like if there is no rust.
> @muad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion 2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift Kit/GEORGIA Truck-NICE!! - cars...
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion F2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift - GEORGIA Truck-VERY NICE!! ~ Georgia Truck (Recently Arrived In MI) ~ 3/4 Ton/F2500 ~ 4WD ~ 5.4/V8 Engine Interior Color: Tan/Cloth Exterior Colors: Dark Green...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're going to sell it that's bests. If not I'd pull it, or measure it and send it to Kevin to have the base cut, but heck then you might as well have him set the squish and open the ports a bit . Okay, just pull the gasket lol.




That's a BIG truck for that little 5.4L V8. 

I'd prefer the V10, or better yet a 7.3  

Hmm, maybe I can swap in one of those new Godzilla 7.3s......


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> They already do lol.
> I drive my little beater 96 civic hatch all the time. It's pretty rough, but I don't really care what others think; I've had nice vehicles and they didn't do much for me except cost more.
> Here's the one I'd really like if there is no rust.
> @muad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion 2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift Kit/GEORGIA Truck-NICE!! - cars...
> 
> 
> 2004 Excursion F2500/XLT - 4x4 W/Lift - GEORGIA Truck-VERY NICE!! ~ Georgia Truck (Recently Arrived In MI) ~ 3/4 Ton/F2500 ~ 4WD ~ 5.4/V8 Engine Interior Color: Tan/Cloth Exterior Colors: Dark Green...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're going to sell it that's bests. If not I'd pull it, or measure it and send it to Kevin to have the base cut, but heck then you might as well have him set the squish and open the ports a bit . Okay, just pull the gasket lol.




That's a BIG truck for that little 5.4L V8. 

I'd prefer the V10, or better yet a 7.3  

Hmm, maybe I can swap in one of those new Godzilla 7.3s......


----------



## old CB

Regarding elect. vs fuel fired vehicles, I read a book a few years back (forgot the title) about the end of the whaling industry. The whale ship operators were a wealthy bunch centered in (I think I remember right) New Bedford, Mass. Back then, all lamp oil, all lubrication came from whale oil.

The whaling was slowing some anyway, due to the #s being taken. Then along came this upstart technology when some folks found a new type of oil in the ground in Pennsylvania. A few of those old whaling operators thought they had the world by the balls and that nothing would take that away. Their world was gone a few years later.

Things change in this world. The old saying was something about buggy whip makers--who ever thought you could live without 'em.


----------



## svk

I do not care what type of energy gets me from point A to point B. BUT a lot of the expectations for future vehicles may be pie in the sky thinking. We need to look at what is realistic

The other issue (as noted) is as the electric cars get older you have to look at the cost of replacement as well as the cost and environmental impact of disposing of components.

I personally am a big fan of diesel engines in passenger vehicles. We are finally getting some light duty vehicles (plus the VW cars excluding their warranty fiasco a few years ago). Obviously someone did not want us getting them sooner as they could have had full fledged diesel powered vehicles 20 years sooner than we did. But that is another story.

The other issue is cost. There will always be a subset of people who cannot afford anything more than a 300-500 dollar car. Let's say we go to all electric new cars...what happens when the supply of gas powered junkers dries up and you need a vehicle that needs a minimum of $4000 worth of batteries to keep it going? Lots of people will no longer be driving.

My prediction-electric and diesel vehicles will increase as a percentage but gas powered engines will be around for a LONG time.


----------



## Logger nate

Talking with an excavation business owner the other day that has researched electric power/motors extensively, some foreign county (can’t remember which one) tried it and have mostly dsl powered motors now.


----------



## Logger nate

I’m kinda partial to dsl power


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> S*aw the photo and thought this was another 'firewood cutting rack' / 'bucking table' post!*
> Philbert


hi P - no, it's beginning to look like maybe could end up being an outdoor shower for up at the ranch....  wood from small treehouse... comm'l design


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some with a scrounge streak in them might can relate to this:



lol 

last nite i hit the hay just bit past midnite... all tucked in. only thing missing was some sand from the sandman. then it hit me, dang! didn't get the trash out for Fri morn pickup. oh well, F it! will get up early in the a.m.... but then i remembered, down the street... in the trash bin was some real nice cedar fence planks. 4' or so... and clean. i mean, nice!  tossed out in the trash!! but for sure will miss that scrounge if i think i will get it in the morning... so

up out of bed, and trash out... and then down the street in car. to get my cedar!!


----------



## muddstopper

It has been many years ago that a buddy of mine worked on a water fuel powered car. The company, I forget the name, was using a van and inside the van was several big stainless or aluminum pots. Looked like a lot of big pressure canners. That outfit hung around for several months and I dont know what ever happened to them. It was several years later that I started hearing about making hydrogen gas from water. I kind of put 2 and 2 together and figured that is what that outfit was doing with their van. I doubt that they ever got things figured out or we all would be seeing vans running up and down the road filling up with buckets of water at the local gas stations.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> *It has been many years ago that a buddy of mine worked on a water fuel powered car*. The company, I forget the name, was using a van and inside the van was several big stainless or aluminum pots. Looked like a lot of big pressure canners. That outfit hung around for several months and I dont know what ever happened to them. It was several years later that I started hearing about making hydrogen gas from water. I kind of put 2 and 2 together and figured that is what that outfit was doing with their van. I doubt that they ever got things figured out or we all would be seeing vans running up and down the road filling up with buckets of water at the local gas stations.


a  idea! ~


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Definitely. Nothing I own gets good mileage. Even my newer truck (13’ with 5.3) only averages 15. My 07 Yukon and previous 07 Suburban averaged about 16.5-17 which is funny cause they weighed over 1500 lbs more and were more boxy with the same engine and gear ratio. Oh well.
> 
> Gas at 2.15 wasn’t bad. Gas at 2.75 is starting to hurt the pocketbook.


Hah! Try £1.39....a litre! That's about $1.93/l. Or $8.76 for our gallon....$7.01 for one of yours


Haywire said:


> 99 VW Golf 1.9l turbo diesel. I have a Jetta wagon with the same engine. 45mpg easy on the highway, and around 41 towing my dirtbike on the trailer.


I can get 40 (to one of our gallons) from my turbo petrol. I have managed 50


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> It has been many years ago that a buddy of mine worked on a water fuel powered car. The company, I forget the name, was using a van and inside the van was several big stainless or aluminum pots. Looked like a lot of big pressure canners. That outfit hung around for several months and I dont know what ever happened to them. It was several years later that I started hearing about making hydrogen gas from water. I kind of put 2 and 2 together and figured that is what that outfit was doing with their van. I doubt that they ever got things figured out or we all would be seeing vans running up and down the road filling up with buckets of water at the local gas stations.



Not likely to be a useable application. It takes ahuge amount of energy to separate hydrogen from water.


----------



## olyman

Logger nate said:


> I’m kinda partial to dsl powerView attachment 895812


good looking wheels...……………...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> A lot of trucks today are approaching what we paid for our house!
> 
> Philbert


right you are! SIL paid close to twice for his loaded, snazzed up to max or close... new V10 truck what i paid for my house in 1977... 

truck goes down in value as it is used, eventually close to -0-... but my house is worth around 10 times what i paid for it then now... and only is increasing in value.

of course, for many... salaries are much higher these days, even for first-jobbers. but no way could i sleep at night with a mortgage over $3,000.00 monthly......

only a dream for many...


----------



## LondonNeil

As for the future of cars, about 3 years ago I read a great article, think it was on the BBC, that postulated a swap to electric, self driving vehicles and an end to private ownership could happen in as little as a decade. The switch to cars from horse and carriage took about that. I recall it showed 2 photos of, iiirc, time Square a decade apart. First was almost all horses, second was all cars. It then explained how the advantages from electric cars, self driving and Uber all strongly compliment. The age of the personal motor car could be ending.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> The age of the personal motor car could be ending.



Everyone predicted that we would all be using mass transit, and ride shares like Uber and Lyft. Then the pandemic hit. All of a sudden, personal cars are chic again.

Philbert


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> The age of the personal motor car could be ending.


Maybe in big cities but there will always be a need for personally owned vehicles in rural areas as well as the strong "want" to have your own vehicle.


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree that there are use cases that make the Uber seem not a likely option. Wood scrounging and a filthy interior for one


----------



## svk

I can’t see Uber having success beyond urban and suburban middle class folks. It’s great if you need to go from point a to b in a city. But what if you need to haul something with you.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I can’t see Uber having success beyond urban and suburban middle class folks. It’s great if you need to go from point a to b in a city. But what if you need to haul something with you.


Maybe you need to start a ‘rural Uber’? Pickup truck & trailer standard. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Wonder if your boots and chaps are supposed to fit inside?






Philbert


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> But what if you need to haul something with you.


Svk, you're a genius entrepreneur. This will be the next iteration of Uber & Lyft: Uberlift--"We don't just get you there, we haul your schit besides." Club cab pickups will be needed to satisfy this demand. Gentlemen, get your rigs in order.


----------



## sean donato

Tell you what, when I realized I could get from point a to b and not have to do it under my own power I never went back. I will always have my own vehicle. Dont care how its powered so much as its economical, and doesnt add $400.00 to the electric bill every month.


----------



## JustJeff

Lol. "Ruber"

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgip2k

Wh


chipper1 said:


> Getting a bit more done, slowly but surely the split pile is growing and the round pile is shrinking .
> View attachment 893718
> View attachment 893719


What kind of tractor is that? If I may ask


----------



## muad

Logger nate said:


> I’m kinda partial to dsl powerView attachment 895812



I love that truck. Like, a lot. 

I was just offered a 7.3IDI with trans and transfer case from an OBS F250 for $350. However, it has coolant in the oil (gasket, or worse??). I passed. I want either a 7.3PS, or better yet a 6bt cummins. I prefer mechanical, and like the idea of very few electronics. Also want to swap in a zf5 manual trans. 

Then, the other thought is to just rebuild the 460EFI with mild cam, stroked, and maybe a blower or hair dryer. It'll probably still get 8-10mpgs, LOL! 

I love diesels, but maintenance and repairs are much more expensive over gassers. Hence my dilemma.


----------



## muad

Well, the daughter's bday party is tomorrow, and our grill is toast. Have 20+ people coming over (all vaccinated and triple masked  ), so I needed to get something today. 

Went to buy a nice Weber Master-touch for $220 at Lowes, and also checked out the Acorn (cheap egg grill). The Weber was nice, and supposedly USA made. I wanted it. Wife wanted propane, I wanted charcoal. She found a compromise, and we picked up an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. Has a propane side and a charcoal side, with a smokebox also. 

Sucker has to weigh 400 pounds! All metal wheels too. Still made in China, which sucks, but it is well built/heavy duty. But, $600 later after adding the grill cover and taxes. 

Thanks uncle joe!!


----------



## Logger nate

muad said:


> I love that truck. Like, a lot.
> 
> I was just offered a 7.3IDI with trans and transfer case from an OBS F250 for $350. However, it has coolant in the oil (gasket, or worse??). I passed. I want either a 7.3PS, or better yet a 6bt cummins. I prefer mechanical, and like the idea of very few electronics. Also want to swap in a zf5 manual trans.
> 
> Then, the other thought is to just rebuild the 460EFI with mild cam, stroked, and maybe a blower or hair dryer. It'll probably still get 8-10mpgs, LOL!
> 
> I love diesels, but maintenance and repairs are much more expensive over gassers. Hence my dilemma.


I’ve had 3 idi’s, one 6.9 and 2 7.3’s they are good motors and inexpensive/ easy to work on. From what I know the oil cooler is most common place for coolant and oil to mix, could be something else too though. 
I really like my truck but it was a rare find, I probably wouldn’t buy a diesel (computer controlled one anyway) but the previous owner put $15,000 in parts/upgrades into this one and it’s been very reliable. They can be expensive though and dsl fuel is usually 20-30 cents higher here. It gets good mpg on the Hwy, 17-18 but driving 1 mile to work in the winter it gets 4-5, pretty sure the carbed 460 I had did better, lol, except on the Hwy.


----------



## chipper1

kgip2k said:


> What kind of tractor is that? If I may ask


It's a kubota B2920, it sure is handy.
Today I had that and my L3800 out, the kids helped pick up some of the bark from this weeks splitting with the b2920 while I used the 3800 for hauling rounds to the splitter.
I'm almost done with the round pile, one more session splitting the loose stuff and getting the stuff on the ground up so it can thaw, and then a session splitting that and final cleanup. I just might get done before the attack of the killer mosquitoes . Oh, I'm not talking about the bill gates mosquitos, so don't get your underwear in a bunch guys. But he would never release genetically modified mosquitoes .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> Well, the daughter's bday party is tomorrow, and our grill is toast. *Have 20+ people coming over* (all vaccinated and triple masked  ), so I needed to get something today.
> 
> Went to buy a nice Weber Master-touch for $220 at Lowes, and also checked out the Acorn (cheap egg grill). The Weber was nice, and supposedly USA made. I wanted it. Wife wanted propane, I wanted charcoal. She found a compromise, and we picked up an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. Has a propane side and a charcoal side, with a smokebox also.


duel fuel model. should provide u with plenty of grilling power... utility!


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry I can't read all the posts, it's Tax Season and I'm struggling to keep pace.

Please let me know if I missed anything real important.

For 2.5 months I go 7 days a week, long days. It is the penalty for light duty the rest of the year!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> Well, the daughter's bday party is tomorrow, and our grill is toast. Have 20+ people coming over (all vaccinated and triple masked  ), so I needed to get something today. we picked up an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. Has a propane side and a charcoal side, with a smokebox also. Sucker has to weigh 400 pounds! All metal wheels too. Still made in China, which sucks, but it is well built/heavy duty. But, $600 later after adding the grill cover and taxes.


anything special planned for the bbq menu, chef?




there is a g/k 1 yr old birthday party down the street from us a few houses tomorrow. Texas bbq brisket is on menu. got invited and advised to show up around 1 pm. party is 1-4 pm... the brisket is being done by family friend... and is supposed to be pretty good! should be lots of fixin's too... no doubt some good beans as well...

chow line opens 1 pm!


----------



## Haywire

Logger nate said:


> I’ve had 3 idi’s, one 6.9 and 2 7.3’s they are good motors and inexpensive/ easy to work on. From what I know the oil cooler is most common place for coolant and oil to mix, could be something else too though.
> I really like my truck but it was a rare find, I probably wouldn’t buy a diesel (computer controlled one anyway) but the previous owner put $15,000 in parts/upgrades into this one and it’s been very reliable. They can be expensive though and dsl fuel is usually 20-30 cents higher here. It gets good mpg on the Hwy, 17-18 but driving 1 mile to work in the winter it gets 4-5, pretty sure the carbed 460 I had did better, lol, except on the Hwy.


That's why the VWs get the red diesel, much cheaper


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Definitely. Nothing I own gets good mileage. Even my newer truck (13’ with 5.3) only averages 15. My 07 Yukon and previous 07 Suburban averaged about 16.5-17 which is funny cause they weighed over 1500 lbs more and were more boxy with the same engine and gear ratio. Oh well. Gas at 2.15 wasn’t bad. Gas at 2.75 is starting to hurt the pocketbook.


on Wednesday, saw first gas station selling gasoline at over $3.00/gallon down here. was $3.09/R. more to come and higher to go...


Trumps said at his latest televised public address that we could... would... no doubt should... expect $7.00 gasoline, $5.00 very soon... with the newbie at the helm... "_you can plan on it...."_


----------



## LondonNeil

Wtf!? The whole thread has disappeared! I can get here by hitting 'back' but can't see the thread in the forum.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Wtf!? The whole thread has disappeared! I can get here by hitting 'back' but can't see the thread in the forum.


Probably because I said Bill Gates lol.


----------



## Ryan A

Sites been super glitchy lately!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan A said:


> Sites been super glitchy lately!


Amen! a bit like life... some days better than others! ~


----------



## olyman

Haywire said:


> That's why the VWs get the red diesel, much cheaper


must not have much dot in your area, no?????


----------



## chipper1

olyman said:


> must not have much dot in your area, no?????


We have plenty here, I've never seen them check trucks, let alone cars.
I run red/orange fuel in my saws too, they like that maxima k2 .


----------



## Haywire

olyman said:


> must not have much dot in your area, no?????


DOT pays no mind to a Volkswagen.


----------



## olyman

Haywire said:


> DOT pays no mind to a Volkswagen.


should live in iowa,,they do here...…...


----------



## svk

Hey fellas. 

Wife wanted to go out to breakfast so I missed my usual morning check in here. It was good though cause it got me rolling.

Im up at the cabin working on the dock again. I have 3/4 of it decked so far. Had to take a break cause I ran both of my 20v batteries out of juice and am charging them on the generator. Been watching for a tool sale (you can often get a tool/battery/charger for not much more $ than a battery itself) but haven’t seen any lately.

Warm, windy day so we’ll lose ice quickly at this rate. I’m quite warm wearing wool bibs and a hoodie.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Wife wanted to go out to breakfast so I missed my usual morning check in here. It was good though cause it got me rolling.
> 
> Im up at the cabin working on the dock again. I have 3/4 of it decked so far. Had to take a break cause I ran both of my 20v batteries out of juice and am charging them on the generator. Been watching for a tool sale (you can often get a tool/battery/charger for not much more $ than a battery itself) but haven’t seen any lately.
> 
> Warm, windy day so we’ll lose ice quickly at this rate. I’m quite warm wearing wool bibs and a hoodie.


What battery tools do you have.
The 60 volt dewalt battery lasts forever on my impact, but it feels like it weighs about 4 times as much at thee standard 20 volt. 

Looking forward to more pics of the dock, I liked the innovation doing it thru the ice like that, why get in the water if you don't have to.


----------



## Haywire

olyman said:


> should live in iowa,,they do here...…...


That's a good use of government time How do they police that?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> What battery tools do you have.
> The 60 volt dewalt battery lasts forever on my impact, but it feels like it weighs about 4 times as much at thee standard 20 volt.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics of the dock, I liked the innovation doing it thru the ice like that, why get in the water if you don't have to.


i am still mostly 110-v... but the convenience and _swap-a-bility_ of batt power continues to hold my interest. like how my B&D blower and 3/8ths drill can use each other's batts...


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a little cleaned up today. Nice weather - long sleeve t-shirt was even a bit warm working. Had a sassy 12 year old to help under forced labor laws implemented at our house.




No wheelbarrows were harmed in the making of this photo documentary.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm very pleased with most of my DeWalt 20V tools, including the circular saw. My 1/2" impact is still and 18V, but works pretty well also.

My brother has one of their electric chainsaws (I believe that may be 60V), and really likes it.


----------



## Lionsfan

muad said:


> Well, the daughter's bday party is tomorrow, and our grill is toast. Have 20+ people coming over (all vaccinated and triple masked  ), so I needed to get something today.
> 
> Went to buy a nice Weber Master-touch for $220 at Lowes, and also checked out the Acorn (cheap egg grill). The Weber was nice, and supposedly USA made. I wanted it. Wife wanted propane, I wanted charcoal. She found a compromise, and we picked up an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. Has a propane side and a charcoal side, with a smokebox also.
> 
> Sucker has to weigh 400 pounds! All metal wheels too. Still made in China, which sucks, but it is well built/heavy duty. But, $600 later after adding the grill cover and taxes.
> 
> Thanks uncle joe!!


With a name like Oklahoma Joe, how could you go wrong?


----------



## rarefish383

Broken said:


> Looks similar and sounds similar to my 1967 58 c.c. Pioneer 11-60 , I would keep it for sentimental reasons alone lol.


That's what I tell my wife, it's sentimental. But when she looks at 10 shelves in the garage with 70+ saws, and calls it hording, I can't argue. I started collecting the 70's Homelites we used when I first started climbing for my Dad. Then threw in some Macs, and then some echo's. It's just hording, I admit it.


----------



## JustJeff

Got around to fiddling with my cheap marketplace ice auger. Pretty much every fastener was loose and the fuel smelled like it was siphoned from a model t. A little tightening and cleaning, fresh fuel with a dash of seafoam and its aliiive!








jiffy model 75 ice auger resurection







youtube.com





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What battery tools do you have.
> The 60 volt dewalt battery lasts forever on my impact, but it feels like it weighs about 4 times as much at thee standard 20 volt.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics of the dock, I liked the innovation doing it thru the ice like that, why get in the water if you don't have to.


20V Dewalt. I just have two of the standard capacity batteries. 

For 20V Dewalt have a 1/4” impact, 1/2” drill, Sawzall, and just ordered a 1/2” impact. Also have a 1/2” drill and circular saw in the old 18V setup. Have one adapter to run the 20V batteries and it works great. I read that it will drain batteries if you leave it hooked up for long periods so I remove the battery at the end of the day. But that 40 dollar adapter saved me from having to buy a 20V circular saw.

I probably should invest in some high capacity batteries.


----------



## svk

Beautiful day. 57 degrees at 5:00 so must have been in the 60’s before. Definitely got a lot of sun on my face but not burned.

Got the dock all but done. Was two 8’ 2x6’s short but I’ve got plenty of lumber at home. Will need to drive another set of poles at the bog line and re-shore up the back of it when the frost comes out but everything looks good for now.
Also will do X beams to reinforce the wood poles once the ice melts. 


All of this lumber was either scrounged or leftovers from other projects so I’ve only invested my time plus $35 in torx screws into the project. Plus one lost torx bit.


----------



## muad

Ryan A said:


> Sites been super sucky lately!



Fixed it for you


----------



## svk

Oh was meaning to mention-I left that one beam long on the right side as I was thinking about putting a light on top of it.


----------



## muad

Lionsfan said:


> With a name like Oklahoma Joe, how could you go wrong?



The grill worked out very well today. I did a little experiment, I ran both propane and then on the other side I ran a mix of charcoal cherry and Apple, with a little Ash mixed in. I would start the burgers on the propane, then when it was time ti flip I flipped them over to the coal/wood side to finish them off. I used the "natural" cowboy coal, which I really liked. The cherry/apple/ash mixed in gave me good temps and some nice smoke that everyone really enjoyed. 

I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Oh was meaning to mention-I left that one beam long as I was thinking about putting a light on top of it.



Looks good. 

How thick is that ice still?


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How thick is that ice still?


Still about 18 inches for most of the lake. 

A lot of the north shore (which gets south sun) has ice pulled away from shore. I’m on the south shore and with the big hill behind me, the sun is blocked for much of the day so there’s still snow along the shoreline.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> We have plenty here, I've never seen them check trucks, let alone cars.
> *I run red/orange fuel in my saws too,* they like that maxima k2 .


i use mid grade and Stihil prem oil. silver bottle. low ash. ran out and so used some pre-mix yesterday afternoon in weeder. good stuff, no eth! just a bit on pricey side. i mean whoever thot you could sell water!? lol... now they can get over $20.00 for a gallon of gasoline. pre-mix or straight up.... $5-6/32 oz.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Still about 18 inches for most of the lake.
> 
> A lot of the north shore (which gets south sun) has ice pulled away from shore. I’m on the south shore and with the big hill behind me, the sun is blocked for much of the day so there’s still snow along the shoreline.


hi svk, do u skate on it? is the ice smooth on surface?


----------



## muad

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i use mid grade and Stihil prem oil. silver bottle. low ash. ran out and so used some pre-mix yesterday afternoon in weeder. good stuff, no eth! just a bit on pricey side. i mean whoever thot you could sell water!? lol... now they can get over $20.00 for a gallon of gasoline. pre-mix or straight up.... $5-6/32 oz.....



This is why I have no problem paying $4/gallon or so for 100LL for my small engines and 2-stroke mixes. I could not believe the price for the 40:1 or 50:1 premixes from lowes. I guess of you rarely run a saw they're fine, but this boy can't see paying that!!

I now mix with the Husqvarna synthetic stuff, but used Stihl orange "high performance" for many years. 100LL works awesome! My saws, weed eaters, log splitter, and generators always fire, no matter how long they've been sitting.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi svk, do u skate on it? is the ice smooth on surface?


Yesterday morning when I got up there you absolutely could have. By mid morning it was slushy though.


----------



## svk

I have some K2 on Brett’s suggestion and also have some Klotz (whichever one you guys recommended for saws). No complaints BUT neither of them have very much dye and it’s a bit disconcerting to pour nearly clear fuel into a high dollar saw. 

I’ll probably go back to the grey bottle Husky oil after I’m done with these cause it’s got plenty of blue dye. 

The premix fuel is a rip off unless you use less than a tank full per year. Which certainly doesn’t apply to any of us on this section of the form. Maybe the PSP boys and the builder groupies can justify using that stuff.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Sorry I can't read all the posts, it's Tax Season and I'm struggling to keep pace.
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anything real important.
> 
> For 2.5 months I go 7 days a week, long days. It is the penalty for light duty the rest of the year!


Ya missed the offer from stihl to the first 100 members responding get a free new 660 . Mines on it's way


----------



## muad

I used some Klotz that was left over from my Dad's RC Airplane hobby. Had a slight reddish tint IIRC. Smelled AMAZING when burnt. I read it was excellent oil for 2-strokes, as it was designed for high performance applications. 

IIRC it was super expensive. I'll have to look it up again and grab a quart, although I have a gallon of the Husky grey+ stuff.


----------



## svk

That klotz is really thick....it’s almost like molasses or thick maple syrup coming out of the bottle. You need to pour a little extra in the measuring cup cause the last 1/4 ounce never comes out of the cup.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> That's a good use of government time How do they police that?


Either car/truck is parked or at a dot checkpoint . They have sticked my dodge before looking for the red dye . When you register a diesel you sign that the DOT can check you fuel at anytime or so I've been told .


----------



## muad

Today is supposed to be gorgeous, high near 70F. 

Perfect day for load development. Have two different 9mm loads to test (124gr FMJ and 125gr JHP). 

Hope y'all have a blessed day!


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Either car/truck is parked or at a dot checkpoint . They have sticked my dodge before looking for the red dye . When you register a diesel you sign that the DOT can check you fuel at anytime or so I've been told .


NY is a police state, so I'm not surprised. We don't have checkpoints here for cash grab things like seat belts and "safety inspections"
There is a weigh station for big trucks that I see open sometimes, but I roll right on by.


----------



## SS396driver

Wasnt in NY I was pulling a 68 Chevy truck on a trailer in North Caroilina sign said all commercial traffic must stop. I didnt and was pulled over a couple miles down the road. Didnt get a ticket cause I explained to him its was my truck on the trailer and only reason I had commercial plates is because ny wont register a truck over 6k gross under passenger plates, but a 20k pound RV can be . They still sticked the tank


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> Beautiful day. 57 degrees at 5:00 so must have been in the 60’s before. Definitely got a lot of sun on my face but not burned.
> 
> Got the dock all but done. Was two 8’ 2x6’s short but I’ve got plenty of lumber at home. Will need to drive another set of poles at the bog line and re-shore up the back of it when the frost comes out but everything looks good for now.
> Also will do X beams to reinforce the wood poles once the ice melts.
> 
> 
> All of this lumber was either scrounged or leftovers from other projects so I’ve only invested my time plus $35 in torx screws into the project. Plus one lost torx bit.
> View attachment 896060


Good idea on the lite , I did the same on my dock at fishing camp . Nice when you get back in a little late early in the fishing season


----------



## SS396driver

Lot of misconceptions about NY. My property taxes are low and my registration fees are a lot cheaper than a lot of states . My 10k truck is about 100$ a year people I know from other states pay 2 to 3 times that . Inspection is 10 bucks safety only no emissions test


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> NY is a police state, so I'm not surprised. We don't have checkpoints here for cash grab things like seat belts and "safety inspections"
> There is a weigh station for big trucks that I see open sometimes, but I roll right on by.


We don't have checkpoints for passenger vehicles here in Michigan either, but I did here of a local guy getting pulled over for a tailight out and getting busted over a small fuel leak. From what I heard, the fine was astronomical.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Lot of misconceptions about NY. My property taxes are low and my registration fees are a lot cheaper than a lot of states . My 10k truck is about 100$ a year people I know from other states pay 2 to 3 times that . Inspection is 10 bucks safety only no emissions test


I’m surprised your property taxes are low. Up by Albany to Saratoga the taxes are insane.


----------



## North by Northwest

SS396driver said:


> Either car/truck is parked or at a dot checkpoint . They have sticked my dodge before looking for the red dye . When you register a diesel you sign that the DOT can check you fuel at anytime or so I've been told .


Did this for yrs in Northern Ontario , clear diesel fuel only for off-road usage . Many truckers filled one tank with clear the other with coloured for on road or highway usage . You would have to switch your tank quick because they would sample off the Schrader valve from your injector pump ... better be non coloured lol.


----------



## cat10ken

In Wisconsin, colored is for off-road. I've heard it's a $10,000 fine for having colored in your on-road vehicle. If you refuse to let them test it's an automatic fine.


----------



## North by Northwest

cat10ken said:


> In Wisconsin, colored is for off-road. I've heard it's a $10,000 fine for having colored in your on-road vehicle. If you refuse to let them test it's an automatic fine.


Your correct non coloured or clear is for on road fuel usage which is taxable. Red or Blue Diesel is for off road and farm usage and normally is not taxable and quite a bit cheaper . It is an offence $ 1000 here normally however a commercial fleet business was fined $1000, 000 in Ontario also .


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> We don't have checkpoints for passenger vehicles here in Michigan either, but I did here of a local guy getting pulled over for a tailight out and getting busted over a small fuel leak. From what I heard, the fine was astronomical.


One time I was pulled over for no license plate light. (A thinly veiled attempt to check sobriety late at night). Then the guy was like “ah this truck is probably too old to have those, have a good night sir”


----------



## svk

Used the zogger 394 to cut a hole in the ice for post-sauna plunge. The ice is candled terribly so it’s going to go out quickly.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got this cs-600p off of Facebook marketplace today. Turned out to be a friend who only used it a couple times back in 2017. He said the oiler screw fell out so ill need to order one of those. Felt like a good deal for $300.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I’m surprised your property taxes are low. Up by Albany to Saratoga the taxes are insane.


The house I rent out is in Dutchess county less than 6k for school and town tax . My house in ulster in the Catskill park is under 2k combined. Not bad for a combined value in excess of 750 k
I’m sure with real estate going crazy that number is on the low side


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Lot of misconceptions about NY. My property taxes are low and my registration fees are a lot cheaper than a lot of states . My 10k truck is about 100$ a year people I know from other states pay 2 to 3 times that . Inspection is 10 bucks safety only no emissions test



Vehicle "safety" inspections are a pure BS cash grab. Big brother telling you your car is "safe" to drive. Give me a break.  Haha


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

CTYank said:


> Contact local arborists and offer to show them where they can drop wood that they would otherwise have to pay to dispose of at local dump. Saves them ton-miles & fees.
> Sniff about for accessible unused rights-of-way, with blowdowns. Some of that wood (i.e. black locust) will remain firm almost forever. Always clean up after yourself.
> Post notices on bulletin boards for storm cleanup & such. Win-win if you charge for work & haul away the wood.


As the owner of an arborist company, I usually include the complete removal cost with the job, which includes hauling wood away if the owner doesn’t want it. I scrounge a few cords for my shop stove and give the rest away. Not running a firewood business, so you take what I give— variable lengths, unsplit, green, bobwire and all.

I don’t have people grab the wood from someone’s property because of liability, unless I have permission, and then I cut it into 16s so no one has to use a saw.

I guess I worry a lot: a wood pile is an attractive nuisance (kids play on it), you don’t know who exactly is grabbing the wood or when, (could be random people driving by) and they could sue the homeowner for getting hurt. I figure liability is for anything connected to my job, period.
That’s also why I rake and blow— looks nice, but it also means I discover sharp stubs in the lawn.

Best is having someone load the wood while I am still cleaning up, but still letting the homeowner know it isn’t my employee.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> I have numerous Black Walnut trees on my "house" property, and on vacant lots close by.
> 
> Let me know how this turns out, I may be interested in doing it in the future!


Today is black walnut sap cooking day! Beautiful blue skies with temps in the 60's. 9 gallons of sap, so I'm hoping for a quart of syrup.

Started a top down fire with apple wood in the poor man's sap boiling station.

Slowly adding sap as the level goes down. 


Not a terrible way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> The house I rent out is in Dutchess county less than 6k for school and town tax . My house in ulster in the Catskill park is under 2k combined. Not bad for a combined value in excess of 750 k
> I’m sure with real estate going crazy that number is on the low side


If you were in Saratoga county you’d probably be paying 25k in taxes on that!!


----------



## SS396driver

Ya I know my mom is at 14k for her house but it’s in Putnam county Carmel


----------



## SS396driver

I’m doing maple right now


And I’m smoking a chicken on my little Weber charcoal grill


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Vehicle "safety" inspections are a pure BS cash grab. Big brother telling you your car is "safe" to drive. Give me a break.  Haha


Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue 
And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection .


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> I’m doing maple right nowView attachment 896203
> View attachment 896204
> 
> And I’m smoking a chicken on my little Weber charcoal grill View attachment 896208


Nice! How much sap are you doing today? Looks like I'm about 2/3rds of the way there in 4 hours.

I didn't get as ambitious as cooking food while I'm boiling sap, but I did get several of these cut and varnished for picture frames.


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Nice! How much sap are you doing today? Looks like I'm about 2/3rds of the way there in 4 hours.
> 
> I didn't get as ambitious as cooking food while I'm boiling sap, but I did get several of these cut and varnished for picture frames.
> View attachment 896214


Yesterday and today I’ve boiled down about 35 gallons . By tonight I hope to have the finished product just about done . My sap started around 3 1/2 percent so about 25ish to make a gallon

Ohh and it’s a first for me . Sunny 63• out doing it in a tee shirt . Getting a little red too


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue
> And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection .


Plenty of states do just fine without it. Just another way for the gov to stick their nose where it don't belong and take your money while they're at it.
If you're ok with it, then by all means, keep paying the man. I just think it's overreach.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Plenty of states do just fine without it. Just another way for the gov to stick their nose where it don't belong and take your money while they're at it.
> If you're ok with it, then by all means, keep paying the man. I just think it's overreach.


All 7 of them . Again the state makes nothing except the cost of the sticker.
Not paying the man as you say . And I am good with it as I have responded to many accidents were mechanical failure was to blame . Both as a tow truck operator and a first responder.

but let’s not beat a dead horse


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> Plenty of states do just fine without it. Just another way for the gov to stick their nose where it don't belong and take your money while they're at it.
> If you're ok with it, then by all means, keep paying the man. I just think it's overreach.


I will agree. I've maintained my vehicles on my own for the last 35 years and on the rare occasion that I've needed a second opinion, I paid for others' time, facilities and expertise without any help from Govco.


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> All 7 of them . Again the state makes nothing except the cost of the sticker.
> Not paying the man as you say . And I am good with it as I have responded to many accidents were mechanical failure was to blame . Both as a tow truck operator and a first responder.
> 
> but let’s not beat a dead horse


They sure make plenty of revenue when you roll up to their jackboot roadblocks and you don't have that precious little up to date sticker on your windshield. 
But like you said, let's stop kicking this poor thing.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> They sure make plenty of revenue when you roll up to their jackboot roadblocks and you don't have that precious little up to date sticker on your windshield.
> But like you said, let's stop kicking this poor thing.


20 to 50 bucks on average up to 100 for no inspection sticker or over 60 days and it’s usually a fix it ticket . You get the inspection it’s dropped .
Can’t seem to put a smiley face with my phone


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue .


Thought of you yesterday. Took a back road home and saw Studebaker lane. About 8 miles from my place. Not my pics.


----------



## morewood

Added another day of logs to the pile yesterday.

Shea


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> 20 to 50 bucks on average up to 100 for no inspection sticker or over 60 days and it’s usually a fix it ticket . You get the inspection it’s dropped .
> Can’t seem to put a smiley face with my phone


19 million people in NYS give or take, so it a only takes a small percentage of scofflaws to line the governors pockets at 20 to 50 bucks a pop.
But they're only doing it for you safety  Yeah right.


----------



## cantoo

Took my Grandson to the bush yesterday to bring home a load of logs I cut on Friday. At this landing there is an old cabin that my brother and his buddies built about 35 years ago. He usually plays there or climbs trees while I load. I can see where he is the whole time I'm there. I have work benches at the other 3 landings and he usually lays on there watching the clouds go by as I load.


----------



## North by Northwest

cantoo said:


> Took my Grandson to the bush yesterday to bring home a load of logs I cut on Friday. At this landing there is an old cabin that my brother and his buddies built about 35 years ago. He usually plays there or climbs trees while I load. I can see where he is the whole time I'm there. I have work benches at the other 3 landings and he usually lays on there watching the clouds go by as I load.


Awesome Gramps , keep them outside and active , healthy lifestyle !


----------



## cantoo

Then there was today. The fields were muddy so I drove thru the bush to get a couple more loads home. I have rub rails on my wagon and only had a half load on it. This spot was tight but I figure the wagon would just slide around the tree like it usually does. Rotten Hemlock hooked onto the front corner post.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Holy Crap Cantoo! That would make your heart skip a beat.
I had hump in the road too.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Yesterday and today I’ve boiled down about 35 gallons . By tonight I hope to have the finished product just about done . My sap started around 3 1/2 percent so about 25ish to make a gallon
> 
> Ohh and it’s a first for me . Sunny 63• out doing it in a tee shirt . Getting a little red too


Sounds right. Sugar maple usually is 25 to 1. Other maples are 40 to 1.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> 20 to 50 bucks on average up to 100 for no inspection sticker or over 60 days and it’s usually a fix it ticket . You get the inspection it’s dropped .
> Can’t seem to put a smiley face with my phone


Good old NYS. I had a couple run ins when I was up there. Burned out headlight and I needed to go to the highway patrol office to show them I fixed it or pay a major fine. Had another issue in town in Saratoga (woman cop was a major *****, downright unprofessional) and I ended up paying a $250 ticket cause I was already out of state. Or I could have flown back to plead my case in court lol.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue
> And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection .


I’ll agree with this. It gets the major junkers off the road.

OTOH if you have a vehicle with a minor issue such as a check engine light due to a phantom code, or your abs light is on, you may spend more than the value of the vehicle to get it fixed.

The one thing I liked about NYS was that they keep insurance rates low. At the time I lived there, full coverage for a 3 year old suburban and 8 year old escape was $106 a month total.


----------



## H-Ranch

Little shy of a quart - I figured that was kind of a stretch goal. But it all worked out I think. 



Next year I'm thinking I'll put a few more taps in the bigger trees and tap some more that I left alone this year. Got about 10 hours of continuous cooking, so starting in the morning will get it done earlier.

Now to wait until pancake breakfast! That might be next weekend.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up an around the yard hauler. It’s beat up but the price was right.


----------



## Cowboy254

The old lady had a couple of days in hospital last week so I thought I'd head down to see her. Might as well take a load of wood down too. The challenge was to see if the wood stacked against the shed would fit in the Ranger tub and trailer. 




I knew I got married and had kids for a reason.




Wood loaded...




This much left...


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Scrounged up an around the yard hauler. It’s beat up but the price was right.


Those little garden carts come in handy. I put sideboards on mine because sometimes the yard is too wet to move firewood with my truck. So I use the cart/lawn mower. Actually, the side boards aren't needed for firewood because the tires won't let me fill the cat up. But they do come in handy to move grass clippings, brush, etc to the burn pile to save trips.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Those little garden carts come in handy. I put sideboards on mine because sometimes the yard is too wet to move firewood with my truck. So I use the cart/lawn mower. Actually, the side boards aren't needed for firewood because the tires won't let me fill the cat up. But they do come in handy to move grass clippings, brush, etc to the burn pile to save trips.
> View attachment 896344


Yes. And hauling fuel cans down to the boat!!


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Thought of you yesterday. Took a back road home and saw Studebaker lane. About 8 miles from my place. Not my pics.
> View attachment 896247
> 
> View attachment 896252


That’s cool I’ll have visit there in one of my Studebakers


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> 19 million people in NYS give or take, so it a only takes a small percentage of scofflaws to line the governors pockets at 20 to 50 bucks a pop.
> But they're only doing it for you safety  Yeah right.


Cop righting the ticket at 35$ an hour plus benefits seems they are losing money.
Actually I was off on hourly rate my old department top pay after 4 years is just shy of 75 k for a patrolman . I left at 57k


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I’ll agree with this. It gets the major junkers off the road.
> 
> OTOH if you have a vehicle with a minor issue such as a check engine light due to a phantom code, or your abs light is on, you may spend more than the value of the vehicle to get it fixed.
> 
> The one thing I liked about NYS was that they keep insurance rates low. At the time I lived there, full coverage for a 3 year old suburban and 8 year old escape was $106 a month total.


I have three cars on regular ins 250/500 in liability all with comprehensive one with collision . About 150 a month . All my old cars 9 all full coverage 100$ deducts with 250/500 are 100 a month


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> That’s cool I’ll have visit there in one of my Studebakers


Prolly about 25 miles from Carlisle.


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Cop righting the ticket at 35$ an hour plus benefits seems they are losing money .


A cop can wright a whole lot of tickets at a roadblock in an hour, but you're right, it's not about the money, they're saving lives!


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> A cop can wright a whole lot of tickets at a roadblock in an hour, but you're right, it's not about the money, they're saving lives!


And what part of it’s a fix it ticket 99.9 %get tossed . I’m done


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> And what part of it’s a fix it ticket 99.9 %get tossed . I’m done


Thank you.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Prolly about 25 miles from Carlisle.


I go to Carlisle three or four times a year . Never knew it was there, I’ll most likely be there on April for the spring meet . And in a August for the truck show .


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

djg james said:


> Those little garden carts come in handy. I put sideboards on mine because sometimes the yard is too wet to move firewood with my truck. So I use the cart/lawn mower. Actually, the side boards aren't needed for firewood because the tires won't let me fill the cat up. But they do come in handy to move grass clippings, brush, etc to the burn pile to save trips.
> View attachment 896344


Mulberry


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

s


SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue
> And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection


Same here in Ontario, but apparently they upped their game when a big dumping operation was happening, truck after truck...people were getting killed by unsafe trucks. They can be cool but others will pull your plates for your seat cushion being torn.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

H-Ranch said:


> Nice! How much sap are you doing today? Looks like I'm about 2/3rds of the way there in 4 hours.
> 
> I didn't get as ambitious as cooking food while I'm boiling sap, but I did get several of these cut and varnished for picture frames.
> View attachment 896214


Looks like the stator on my Merc


----------



## djg james

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Mulberry


Good eye. My second most favorite firewood.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

djg james said:


> Good eye. My second most favorite firewood.


What's your first favourite? I have a few favs for different reasons. I'd love ironwood for my stove at my place of business but it is very rare. So is hickory, for adding smoke flavour to my bbq and selling. Ive had 6 loads of bitternut, never had any shagbark. I'm not right into oak but I burn at least 40 to 50% oak because we tend to get big northern red oaks which produce a lot of crotch wood and the tree cutters cut blocks thinner so they can move them manually in the tight areas of dense housing. Cherry and birch for smell, indoor or outdoor. 
I made a couple videos on my channel about how to use a baseball sized chunk of wood to add smoke to bbq and I used hickory for steak and saved some of it to make a second video on steak and egg breakfast tortillas. 
I tried a chunk of mulberry with steak but it didnt come out right. I have a feeling that fruitwood is not good for beef. I think I used apple with beef once and didn't like it but otherwise, I've been using hickory and sugar maple. Maple goes well will salmon. And sugar maple KOs oak with brisket


----------



## djg james

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> What's your first favourite? I have a few favs for different reasons. I'd love ironwood for my stove at my place of business but it is very rare. So is hickory, for adding smoke flavour to my bbq and selling. Ive had 6 loads of bitternut, never had any shagbark. I'm not right into oak but I burn at least 40 to 50% oak because we tend to get big northern red oaks which produce a lot of crotch wood and the tree cutters cut blocks thinner so they can move them manually in the tight areas of dense housing. Cherry and birch for smell, indoor or outdoor.
> I made a couple videos on my channel about how to use a baseball sized chunk of wood to add smoke to bbq and I used hickory for steak and saved some of it to make a second video on steak and egg breakfast tortillas.
> I tried a chunk of mulberry with steak but it didnt come out right. I have a feeling that fruitwood is not good for beef. I think I used apple with beef once and didn't like it but otherwise, I've been using hickory and sugar maple. Maple goes well will salmon. And sugar maple KOs oak with brisket


My favorite is Black Locust. Burns hot (got to be careful) and long. Weathers well from year to year. Mulberry burns about the same, but the sapwood gets a little buggy (Powder Post Beetles?) and becomes dusty. Hackberry is my third favorite because it burns hot also. Gets buggy too, though. 4th (tmi?) is White Oak because of it'e weather resistance followed by Red Oak. Throw in a little Walnut to round it out.
I don't run into much Hickory and will take Oaks over Hickory because Hickory gets buggy too. Most Maples I run around here are Soft (Silver?) Maple. Cut three loads one year and tried to burn the following year, but it just sat there and sizzled. Two years later, I burn the remaining as camp wood and it does just fine. I usually have enough hardwood available that I don't have to mess with Maple.
As for BBQ, I only use Cherry. Everything else gives me heartburn.


----------



## MustangMike

I like to grill steaks (including venison) over Black Cherry.


----------



## JustJeff

I'm a huge fan of apple. Used some apple to smoke a chunk of brisket this weekend and it was delish! Scrounged up a salmon on Sunday. Great weekend!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Cherry's good for chicken and pork too.


----------



## svk

I bought a smoker this winter. Cant wait to do brisket especially. Love that bark!!


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

djg james said:


> My favorite is Black Locust. Burns hot (got to be careful) and long. Weathers well from year to year. Mulberry burns about the same, but the sapwood gets a little buggy (Powder Post Beetles?) and becomes dusty. Hackberry is my third favorite because it burns hot also. Gets buggy too, though. 4th (tmi?) is White Oak because of it'e weather resistance followed by Red Oak. Throw in a little Walnut to round it out.
> I don't run into much Hickory and will take Oaks over Hickory because Hickory gets buggy too. Most Maples I run around here are Soft (Silver?) Maple. Cut three loads one year and tried to burn the following year, but it just sat there and sizzled. Two years later, I burn the remaining as camp wood and it does just fine. I usually have enough hardwood available that I don't have to mess with Maple.
> As for BBQ, I only use Cherry. Everything else gives me heartburn.


I like black locust too. Has a different smell, like cigar smoke and turmeric combined.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

JustJeff said:


> I'm a huge fan of apple. Used some apple to smoke a chunk of brisket this weekend and it was delish! Scrounged up a salmon on Sunday. Great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


A fellow Ontarian! You live in a beautiful area. I hope to do some tourism up the Bruce Peninsula this season. I have a 17 ft fish n ski with downriggers but have never used them anywhere yet. However, I do go to the rivers for salmon and trout


----------



## MustangMike

At the house, I'm usually using the propane, but up at the cabin I always use wood.

Mostly we have Ash and Black Cherry up there, no Apple or Hickory. We are getting more Black Birch, so I will have to try that sometime.

I have also found some Hop Hornbeam ... supposed to be very high BTUs, but I don't know how it would be for cooking.

We also have various Maple up there (Stripe, Sugar and Red), but not as common as the Ash, or Black Cherry.

I do like stripping the bark off of the Stripe Maple and using it for railings ... really hardens right up and is easy to debark.

I suppose if I get creative I could use the bark strips as lashing. Sounds like a project to do with the Grandkids!


----------



## Cowboy254

Since we were talking fuel economy before, I kept track of what the Ranger managed on the trip to Melbourne on the weekend, about 350km each way. With the trailer and nearly 2/3 cord of wood, it was getting 11.4L/100km (26.8mpg). Coming back with the trailer and no wood it was 11L/100km. Sticking 3500 pounds of wood in it made bugger all difference. Not much stop/start in there though, I can take highway/freeway to within 3km of my parents house.


----------



## Logger nate

Well I think spring is here (well it was, snowing today, lol) 
Area we have been working is underwater most of the summer. Finished this area Thursday, was thawing out fast. Took excavator to upper landing to help the boss push the shop van up to the Hwy, one place had open water.

Wasn’t too bad going over but coming back forward movement stopped (when video ended) tracks spun out trying to get back up onto the ice/snow. Tried pulling myself out with the bucket, no go at first, dug some ice and snow out from in front of the tracks and made kind of a ramp and then was able to pull myself out. Sure was glad, started thinking about those pictures you see with an excavator buried and 5 other pieces of equipment stuck around it trying to get it out, lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy I find the same thing with the diesel Territory. It uses about $5 more fuel it’s a full load on the 440km journey from my sisters house. As a result I pretty much just do all my scrounging from there now as they have 100 acres of dry woodland so guaranteed to come home with a full load of top notch hardwood.


----------



## Logger nate

Embraced the snow and went skiing today


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy I find the same thing with the diesel Territory. It uses about $5 more fuel it’s a full load on the 440km journey from my sisters house. As a result I pretty much just do all my scrounging from there now as they have 100 acres of dry woodland so guaranteed to come home with *a full load of top notch hardwood*.



Proof please!


----------



## JustJeff

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> A fellow Ontarian! You live in a beautiful area. I hope to do some tourism up the Bruce Peninsula this season. I have a 17 ft fish n ski with downriggers but have never used them anywhere yet. However, I do go to the rivers for salmon and trout


Right on! Downrigging is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Right on! Downrigging is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yes! Such a productive way to fish!!

I’m getting a new to me 16’ Crestliner and am planning to rig it with swing out downriggers for trout and walleye fishing.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Been trying to clean up my garages a bit here over the past few weeks.

I moved out 36 saws three weeks ago of small and or low value fixer uppers so I can focus my efforts on higher value and/or larger cc stuff. 

Donated a couple saws to Mark’s museum.

Sold one to a friend.

Today I’ve got 14 more pieces of equipment to donate to the high school because they are bringing back a mechanical repair class to the curriculum. Couple outboards, blowers, mowers, saws and an auger. 

Just have squirreled away too much stuff!!


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> As for the future of cars, about 3 years ago I read a great article, think it was on the BBC, that postulated a swap to electric, self driving vehicles and an end to private ownership could happen in as little as a decade. The switch to cars from horse and carriage took about that. I recall it showed 2 photos of, iiirc, time Square a decade apart. First was almost all horses, second was all cars. It then explained how the advantages from electric cars, self driving and Uber all strongly compliment. The age of the personal motor car could be ending.


When my son graduated with a Masters in Computer Science, and a BS in Physics, his first job offer was from Uber, to program driverless cars. He works programing missile defense systems instead. My BIL told me that he read that GM posted they would no longer be making IC engines after 2035.

Stands to reason, I've been waiting twenty years to get the money to restore my 68 Formula S Convertible, it's finally going in the shop in a few weeks, and when I get it back, I'll have to convert it to batteries!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> The old lady had a couple of days in hospital last week so I thought I'd head down to see her. Might as well take a load of wood down too. The challenge was to see if the wood stacked against the shed would fit in the Ranger tub and trailer.
> 
> View attachment 896336
> 
> 
> I knew I got married and had kids for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 896337
> 
> 
> Wood loaded...
> 
> View attachment 896338
> 
> 
> This much left...
> 
> View attachment 896339
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 896340


I got married and had kids too. One is an Occupational Therapist, and the other programs Missile Defense Systems. They both say the reason I sent them to school, is so they can BUY their firewood, and not have to MAKE it.


----------



## rarefish383

@farmer steve , I think I asked a while back and you said he was busy? Do you hear from James any more?


----------



## rarefish383

The auction I’m watching has a Stihl gas powered drill. It looks like new. Was thinking about bidding on it, if it stayed cheap. It’s over $60 now, with three days to go. First one I’ve seen. Anyone else ever see or use one?


----------



## cat10ken

The Amish by me have a Homelite gas engine circular saw. Man is that thing loud!
Some use the Stihl drill for tapping maple trees. Others use bit and brace.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I have some K2 on Brett’s suggestion and also have some Klotz (whichever one you guys recommended for saws). No complaints BUT neither of them have very much dye and it’s a bit disconcerting to pour nearly clear fuel into a high dollar saw. I’ll probably go back to the grey bottle Husky oil after I’m done with these cause it’s got plenty of blue dye. *The premix fuel is a rip off unless you use less than a tank full per year*. Which certainly doesn’t apply to any of us on this section of the form. Maybe the PSP boys and the builder groupies can justify using that stuff.


no argument with that comment....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muad said:


> This is why I have no problem paying $4/gallon or so for 100LL for my small engines and 2-stroke mixes. I could not believe the price for the 40:1 or 50:1 premixes from lowes. I guess of you rarely run a saw they're fine, but this boy can't see paying that!!
> 
> I now mix with the Husqvarna synthetic stuff, but used Stihl orange "high performance" for many years. 100LL works awesome! My saws, weed eaters, log splitter, and generators always fire, no matter how long they've been sitting.


i had an idea and it led me to scrounge up a mobile fuel farm. handy! i hate to run out of gasoline when using my walk-behinds... wanted a high sided box and i added some slip in dividers... now all i gotta do is load up... and pour!  no fuss, no mess... and no spills. thinking one fuel cell marked MXD mite work for me, too... when doing them long pasture line fences.... has a funnel kit, too for ez pour convenience.


----------



## HadleyPA

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i had an idea and it led me to scrounge up a mobile fuel farm. handy! i hate to run out of gasoline when using my walk-behinds... wanted a high sided box and i added some slip in dividers... now all i gotta do is load up... and pour!  no fuss, no mess... and no spills. thinking one fuel cell marked MXD mite work for me, too... when doing them long pasture line fences.... has a funnel kit, too for ez pour convenience.
> View attachment 896641
> 
> View attachment 896642
> View attachment 896643
> View attachment 896644
> View attachment 896645


Maybe it's just me but I thought gas would eat right through those thin water bottles. I know it will eat through a red solo cup in about 5 minutes or less.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> @farmer steve , I think I asked a while back and you said he was busy? Do you hear from James any more?


He stopped a while back to drop off a bar. Said he is Stihl working crazy long hours.


----------



## svk

HadleyPA said:


> Maybe it's just me but I thought gas would eat right through those thin water bottles. I know it will eat through a red solo cup in about 5 minutes or less.


Or can rupture them if shaken up too much.


----------



## svk

Visit from the big brown truck was the highlight of my day.

Thank you muad!


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i had an idea and it led me to scrounge up a mobile fuel farm.





HadleyPA said:


> Maybe it's just me but I thought gas would eat right through those thin water bottles. I know it will eat through a red solo cup in about 5 minutes or less.





svk said:


> Or can rupture them if shaken up too much.


There are other fuel friendly containers that could be used. Not free, or cheap, but a bit more predicable.



The pre-mix 'TrueFuel' cans are re-used by some guys. They could be 'Free'.



Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Well got to go help me mate, said he has a tree taken down, and his saw wont run, asked if he could borrow one. I said no I'll come over and help. Hive hin the 359 to run, nothing real big from what I got out of him, so the 562xp will get run too. My 390xp I'd feeling left out, but sure as heck ain't letting anyone else run it, so its staying at home. Hoping he doesnt act like a little jerk when I hand him the 359, it's nearly as fast as the 562xp. Over the long weekend of moving more of my mother in laws junk, i passed a store with nonethonal gas. Stopped in and filled the truck and 2 5 gallon gas cans. The old 460 gets much better mpg on it, got 11.2 mpg the first trip back and down. Havent ran the second tank out yet, it was more or less empty before I filled it up. The 562xp didnt seem to notice i filled it up with real gas. Got 2 hickory trees to pick up, and a load of walnut the cut I to rounds years ago. My wifes step dad broke out his ms 290 lol. Poor thing was anemic next to the 562xp. Think it hurt his feelings a little. Every cut he made I was half way through my 3rd cut. Have to get a new tire for my trailer then I'll go down and drag them on, either this weekend or next. Work opens back up second of april so I'll be back on 10s and 4s. The 10 day stretch is killer but I like having the 4 off in a row.


----------



## Cowboy254

sean donato said:


> Well got to go help me mate, said he has a tree taken down, and his saw wont run, asked if he could borrow one.


There are two things you never loan to another man. 

1. Your wife.
2. Your chainsaw.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Visit from the big brown truck was the highlight of my day.
> 
> Thank you muad!
> 
> View attachment 896696




Glad it made it safe and sound. 

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do my 254s


----------



## H-Ranch

Pancakes and black walnut syrup for dinner. Can't really say whether I like it better than maple syrup without trying them back to back. But it is quite good. Next time I'll probably cook it down another degree or so hotter since it's on the thin side.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> There are two things you never loan to another man.
> 
> 1. Your wife.
> 2. Your chainsaw.


Well, at least he probably won't run your wife in the dirt?


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

MustangMike said:


> At the house, I'm usually using the propane, but up at the cabin I always use wood.
> 
> Mostly we have Ash and Black Cherry up there, no Apple or Hickory. We are getting more Black Birch, so I will have to try that sometime.
> 
> I have also found some Hop Hornbeam ... supposed to be very high BTUs, but I don't know how it would be for cooking.
> 
> We also have various Maple up there (Stripe, Sugar and Red), but not as common as the Ash, or Black Cherry.
> 
> I do like stripping the bark off of the Stripe Maple and using it for railings ... really hardens right up and is easy to debark.
> 
> I suppose if I get creative I could use the bark strips as lashing. Sounds like a project to do with the Grandkids!


Hophornbeam is awesome! That's also called ironwood, no? We don't have stripe maple here


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Logger nate said:


> Well I think spring is here (well it was, snowing today, lol) View attachment 896553
> Area we have been working is underwater most of the summer. Finished this area Thursday, was thawing out fast. Took excavator to upper landing to help the boss push the shop van up to the Hwy, one place had open water.
> 
> Wasn’t too bad going over but coming back forward movement stopped (when video ended) tracks spun out trying to get back up onto the ice/snow. Tried pulling myself out with the bucket, no go at first, dug some ice and snow out from in front of the tracks and made kind of a ramp and then was able to pull myself out. Sure was glad, started thinking about those pictures you see with an excavator buried and 5 other pieces of equipment stuck around it trying to get it out, lol.



Quagmire


----------



## Jasent

I think the 461 is good and broke in now. Looking forward to firewood season


----------



## pdelosh

Some Paper Birch


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> There are two things you never loan to another man.
> 
> 1. Your wife.
> 2. Your chainsaw.


Although I don't keep an extra woman, I do keep an extra saw that I will lend out.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

Finished up the maple syrup run today, doubt we get more sap with the weather. 3 1/2 pints to go with the quart two weeks ago. Had to make some ribs while I was outside tending the fire. I burned three days of OWB wood to make the syrup but it's all good


----------



## howellhandmade

Yesterday morning I awoke to the sound of a MS200T not too far away. “Probably another &^^%# maple,” I thought,” but after a shower and a cup of coffee, curiosity got the better of me and I walked across the street and down the alley and watched the tree crew from a respectful distance until one of the guys walked over.

”What kind of tree?”
”Honey locust.”
”Do the logs need a home?”
”Yup.”

It was that easy. Big tree, already have one cord split and stacked, guessing another two to go.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> There are other fuel friendly containers that could be used. Not free, or cheap, but a bit more predicable.
> View attachment 896703
> 
> 
> The pre-mix 'TrueFuel' cans are re-used by some guys. They could be 'Free'.
> View attachment 896704
> 
> 
> Philbert


thanks for the comments on the fuel farm plans. no doubt, water bottles thin. got to thinking and also looked up some good info on the subject online. fuel farm more so for day use only. actually, hours. prob discard each one safely after use. prevent any possible further use. no shortage of them around here. have used the system for some afternoon mowing. on private property only. convenient. plans do not include any l.t. storage or travel, etc. for such, approved containers only. interesting info out there, one link with a l.o.n.g. list of what items plastic is resistant to or not.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the comments on the fuel farm plans. no doubt, water bottles thin. got to thinking and also looked up some good info on the subject online. fuel farm more so for day use only. actually, hours. prob discard each one safely after use. prevent any possible further use. no shortage of them around here. have used the system for some afternoon mowing. on private property only. convenient. plans do not include any l.t. storage or travel, etc. for such, approved containers only. interesting info out there, one link with a l.o.n.g. list of what items plastic is resistant to or not.


FWIW my old friend used to use quart oil jugs as well as a tide laundry detergent jug for his mixed gas to fuel up his small outboard. The laundry detergent jugs were very sturdy and also have that little pouring snout so you could fill the top motor as you were driving.


----------



## svk

I will happily lend out _certain_ saws to _certain_ people.

My friend TJ has my 5020 and Husky 340. He is opening up an old farmstead and has lots of small stuff to cut. I told him keep them as long as he needs and if he breaks one, bring it back and we will find him another one. He knows how to hand file so I am really not worried. I have $20 invested in the 5020 and the 340 was bought to be parted out but ended up running like a top so I keep it as a spare. If he ends up needing a larger saw for anything I have a good running McCinderblock 610 (my stumping saw) ready to go.

I am working on building a "dream team" starting lineup of Husky saws. Nobody but me will operate those unless I were to bring them to a gtg.


----------



## svk

I guess my good morning post is late but good morning.

Rain and wind all night followed by slushy snow that is still coming down now. I do not think we will get all that much accumulation but it sure makes a mess.

Slept like crap last night, woke up with a headache and sinus drainage (I have bad seasonal allergies which are starting to fire up). A handful of Aleve has me feeling human again.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I guess my good morning post is late but good morning.
> 
> Rain and wind all night followed by slushy snow that is still coming down now. I do not think we will get all that much accumulation but it sure makes a mess.
> 
> Slept like crap last night, woke up with a headache and sinus drainage (I have bad seasonal allergies which are starting to fire up). A handful of Aleve has me feeling human again.


hi svk - hope you stay on the mend. i dont seem to have allergy issues, but many do down here. the pine and oak green pollen is in full swing. level: EXTREME! da'n stuff is everywhere...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Or can rupture them if shaken up too much.


me, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> FWIW my old friend used to use quart oil jugs as well as a tide laundry detergent jug for his mixed gas to fuel up his small outboard. The laundry detergent jugs were very sturdy and also have that little pouring snout *so you could fill the top motor as you were driving.*


?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ?


Small outboards have a tank on the top of the motor.

Like this:


----------



## MustangMike

Both Hop Hornbeam and Hornbeam (AKA Blue Beach) are known as Ironwood. Hop Hornbeam is AKA Lever Wood and is supposed to be very good as a tool handle.

I plan to rehab an old peavey with some of it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hi MM - read your post on current work load. good to know rest of year is _light-duty_ for you.... lol 

hope not too political -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Small outboards have a tank on the top of the motor.
> 
> Like this:
> View attachment 896853


oic


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Both Hop Hornbeam and Hornbeam (AKA Blue Beach) are known as Ironwood. Hop Hornbeam is AKA Lever Wood and is supposed to be very good as a tool handle.
> 
> I plan to rehab an old peavey with some of it.


speaking of tool handles and scrounges... i was out on a bike ride yesterday in my neighborhood. passed thru this one x-roads where 2 roads cross 2 time. (was on 3rd mile) nada! then on 3rd pass something caught my eye. my scrounge instincts kicke in! a glimmer glow under the sun's reflections. i down shifted the bike, turned around and got off to investigate. looked interesting as i approached it, but what was it. not your average junk in the street stuff... omg - 

, _'lookie-here!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my latest scrounge... skin a deer, carve on some wood.... etc, etc.... even open an Amazon package!! lol

a free Buck knife...


in excellent condition, too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sometimes, ya just get lucky! ~






Amazon.com: Buck Knives 0284CMS22 Bantam Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity Folding Pocket Knife: Sports & Outdoors


Buy Buck Knives 0284CMS22 Bantam Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity Folding Pocket Knife: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com








(interestingly enuff, half the A-z price direct from the company... sans the shipping. free shipping from A-z, but twice the price... ?  )

proved again: _no free lunch!_ lol

Buck knives - nice! https://www.shop-buck.com/


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> There are two things you never loan to another man.
> 
> 1. Your wife.
> 2. Your chainsaw.





rarefish383 said:


> Well, at least he probably won't run your wife in the dirt?


I'd rather loan out my wife then one of my saws, she would get returned my saws wouldnt. Lol.

Was a but dissatisfied in last evening's endeavor. Got over to my mates place at 4:30. His other guy showed up, got up in the tree and started dropping the top out. Wasnt much left up there, took till about 6:30 till he was done. Hooked up a bull line, came down hooked the other end to a short log, did his face, and totally butchered the back cut. Tree fell 20 odd feet to the left of where it needed to be about 3 more feet would have taken out the kids swing set. My mate was too daft to understand what happened. But it's on the ground. I didnt even fire a saw last night. Till the other guy was done, it was pushing 7:15 and we were loosing light fast. I'll run over tomorrow after work and clean the top up, and cut the but down to 20foot lengths so he can haul it off to the saw mill. Big old poplar.


----------



## sean donato

View attachment 896879


----------



## olyman

sean donato said:


> View attachment 896879


wont post...…..


----------



## svk

Don't hear the word daft too much on this continent. It is a good word though.


----------



## husqvarna257

So I got one more gift to go with yesterdays maple syrup. I wake up this am and a tick had dug in deep on my side. Had my wife get it off but it was in there. So spring is here with maple syrup, frogs calling in the pond, my wife's daffodils are coming up and the first tick.


----------



## sean donato

Let's try this picture again....


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Don't hear the word daft too much on this continent. It is a good word though.


Have a few mates that live over the pond, I seemed to have picked up quite a bit of their odd sayings.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I thought it was me, but now I think the whole world is cockeyed.


----------



## svk

I had a could of British coworkers over the years. One of my favorites was "rubbish".

Also when a British person says the F word it sounds so much better. I watch Gordon Ramsey's cooking videos and he is good at dropping those too.


----------



## sean donato

One of my ex co workers was born in Pakistan, and his family moved to London. First time I heard him talk I almost fell over laughing. His first language was farsi (I think) and that was not acceptable living in the uk, so he and his family all learned english, save him mum. He has a very strong British accent and spokr all the British words that we dont typically use here state side. When he would get frustrated he would unintentionally revert back to his native tongue, but still with the British accent. Funniest guy I ever heard talk in my life.


----------



## SS396driver

Ended up with just shy( like 8 oz )of 2 gallons of nice amber syrup


Also used a syrup hydrometer for the first time made life much easier


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Ended up with just shy( like 8 oz )of 2 gallons of nice amber syrupView attachment 896944
> View attachment 896946
> 
> Also used a syrup hydrometer for the first time made life much easierView attachment 896947
> View attachment 896948


That's cool. I have had some syrup from a few sources that was definitely not cooked down enough. My go-to guy finally retired in his mid 80's two years ago.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> That's cool. I have had some syrup from a few sources that was definitely not cooked down enough. My go-to guy finally retired in his mid 80's two years ago.


Tends to be a problem whe you use a thermometer to test it's done 7° over the boiling temp of water at your elevation. Ive overdone some and you get very thick syrup with sugar crystals on the bottom like rock candy i scrap it out and munch on it , If you use a crappy thermometer it's a crap shoot. The hydrometer works all the time


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Tends to be a problem whe you use a thermometer to test it's done 7° over the boiling temp of water at your elevation. Ive overdone some and you get very thick syrup with sugar crystals on the bottom like rock candy i scrap it out and munch on it , If you use a crappy thermometer it's a crap shoot. The hydrometer works all the time


That's exactly what I did with mine. Even boiled water to confirm the thermometer here. It said 210° so I did sap to 217°. And i stopped the second It read 217°. It was my first experiment so I didn't want to over do it for sure. Thinner is only a problem that it's a little runny, but too thick and can't pour it on pancakes. I read a couple of black walnut blogs that said they preferred it thinner so figured that was a good side to err on. That, plus my shoestring operation can't afford a fancy hydrometer. [insert smiley here since the site can't seem to]


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Then there was today. The fields were muddy so I drove thru the bush to get a couple more loads home. I have rub rails on my wagon and only had a half load on it. This spot was tight but I figure the wagon would just slide around the tree like it usually does. Rotten Hemlock hooked onto the front corner post.



We need a few more angles on this...


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> This spot was tight but I figure the wagon would just slide around the tree like it usually does.



This was seven years ago. The tree was supported by another tree, and not attached to the ground. I didn’t rub it by much, and it came down across the hood. When this happened I already had another cab and front clip to put on it, but hadn’t started on it yet.



At the time I had someone tell me he wouldn’t believe the tree in the picture fell on the truck unless I showed him a picture of the tree on the truck. I told him it didn’t stay on the truck, and I was okay with him not believing. 



After I cleared it.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy some pics just for you…….. My wood source.




On the topic of what wood you’d burn if you get the choice. I’d go Ironbark which is way harder and denser than oak, up from that Gray box and at the top of the list ultra-dense Gidgee or Mulga. This is a pic of Mulga from my recent trip to the outback.




And finally look what arrived in the mail just after Xmas. Still not run it yet though as I don’t do wood cutting here in summer!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> There are other fuel friendly containers that could be used. Not free, or cheap, but a bit more predicable.
> View attachment 896703



We use these for chainsaws on the hiking trails. They work good, they have an o ring to seal. We have three red for fuel, and two green for bar oil. They're 1 liter bottles, but the fill line is only about .8 liter. To me you shouldn’t be able to call it a 1 liter bottle unless you can put 1 liter in it.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy some pics just for you…….. My wood source.
> View attachment 897011
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of what wood you’d burn if you get the choice. I’d go Ironbark which is way harder and denser than oak, up from that Gray box and at the top of the list ultra-dense Gidgee or Mulga. This is a pic of Mulga from my recent trip to the outback.
> View attachment 897012
> 
> 
> 
> And finally look what arrived in the mail just after Xmas. Still not run it yet though as I don’t do wood cutting here in summer!
> View attachment 897013


Congrats, that will be fun to run  .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> This was seven years ago. The tree was supported by another tree, and not attached to the ground. I didn’t rub it by much, and it came down across the hood. When this happened I already had another cab and front clip to put on it, but hadn’t started on it yet.
> View attachment 897004
> 
> 
> At the time I had someone tell me he wouldn’t believe the tree in the picture fell on the truck unless I showed him a picture of the tree on the truck. I told him it didn’t stay on the truck, and I was okay with him not believing.
> View attachment 897005
> 
> 
> After I cleared it.
> View attachment 897006


That was a close call .


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> One of my ex co workers was born in Pakistan, and his family moved to London. First time I heard him talk I almost fell over laughing. His first language was farsi (I think) and that was not acceptable living in the uk, so he and his family all learned english, save him mum. He has a very strong British accent and spokr all the British words that we dont typically use here state side. When he would get frustrated he would unintentionally revert back to his native tongue, but still with the British accent. Funniest guy I ever heard talk in my life.



I had a guy from India on my shift who made a several year pit stop in the UK before coming to the U.S., he drove taxis in London. I was the supervisor, he called me govnurr. Ha ha. Interesting combination of accents and terms.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> That was a close call .



Yup! It tweaked the door, clipped the cab and popped the windshield out, and went diagonally across the hood. Made the radiator leak, and I had to remove the fan shroud, it wouldn’t center on the fan anymore. Drove it home. People thought I rolled, nope! Still had 19 miles to get through a 9 out of 10 rated trail, difficulty wise.


----------



## svk

Well, the guy who has bought fire pit wood from me for the last 6 years sold his cabin this winter. Not that I need the sales at this point in my life (I hardly have time to keep myself stocked) but it was nice to have him as he’d buy any species of wood that I had, it didn’t need to be seasoned, and I could deliver it at my leisure. I’ll guess I’ll just be putting a lot more balsam and aspen into the burn pile as I’m doing cleanup jobs.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well, the guy who has bought fire pit wood from me for the last 6 years sold his cabin this winter.


Maybe the new owner also needs wood? Stop by, or send him a note, telling him that you are 'the guy', and would like to keep being 'the guy'.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Maybe the new owner also needs wood? Stop by, or send him a note, telling him that you are 'the guy', and would like to keep being 'the guy'.
> 
> Philbert


Cant say that’s a bad idea although I’m not really looking for new orders.

Selling firewood is kind of like me buying local saws that I don’t really want. I always say yes even though I shouldn’t sometimes. Lol.


----------



## husqvarna257

SS396driver said:


> Ended up with just shy( like 8 oz )of 2 gallons of nice amber syrupView attachment 896944
> View attachment 896946
> 
> Also used a syrup hydrometer for the first time made life much easierView attachment 896947
> View attachment 896948


I swapped over a few years ago to to using a sap hydrometer from Tractor supply, digital thermometer didn't cut it. Past 2 years I've done wood only boil off and skipped using the kitchen stove. I am getting better at it using the spoon test and noticing how the syrup boils up allot harder when it's done but I still double check with the hydrometer. I have over cooked it in past years as well and the maple sugar at the bottom was great, almost addictive to eat.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 896877


awesome! some pix speak for themselves...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I'd rather loan out my wife then one of my saws, she would get returned my saws wouldnt. Lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> So I got one more gift to go with yesterdays maple syrup. I wake up this am and a tick had dug in deep on my side. Had my wife get it off but it was in there. So spring is here with maple syrup, frogs calling in the pond, my wife's daffodils are coming up and the first tick.


hi h - wish i had a huge pasture full of daffodils. a lovely flower, imo. good to hear u got the tick out. not a user-friendly pest! 




would be ok with me:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> I thought it was me, but now I think the whole world is cockeyed.


bloddy he** mate, i do think you've got it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I had a could of British coworkers over the years. One of my favorites was "rubbish".
> 
> Also when a British person says the F word it sounds so much better. I watch Gordon Ramsey's cooking videos and he is good at dropping those too.



when I live in England.... _'will knock you up!'_... meant, give you a ring on the tele-fone! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Ended up with just shy( like 8 oz )of 2 gallons of nice amber syrupView attachment 896944
> View attachment 896946
> 
> Also used a syrup hydrometer for the first time made life much easierView attachment 896947
> View attachment 896948


nice! looks like time for some homemade waffles n maple syrup -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Tends to be a problem whe you use a thermometer to test it's done 7° over the boiling temp of water at your elevation. Ive overdone some and you get very thick syrup with sugar crystals on the bottom like rock candy i scrap it out and munch on it , If you use a crappy thermometer it's a crap shoot. The hydrometer works all the time


as a younger man i worked for a company that made them. all sizes. lots of glass based scientific instruments. and a shop full of glass blowers, shapers. first the tubes were blown, then made, scaled, sealed and calibrated, etc...


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> maple sugar at the bottom was great, almost addictive to eat.


Yes maple sugar candy is like crack!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had a guy from India on my shift who made a several year pit stop in the UK before coming to the U.S., he drove taxis in London. I was the supervisor, he called me govnurr. Ha ha. Interesting combination of accents and terms.


'govnurr'.... lol, right! everyone over there is a govnurr... right, govnurr?  'cept maybe the Queen 

and love! well, tell you what love.... them da'm Yanks! over paid, over sexed... and over here!

"right, govnurr!?"


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Heres some of my wood scores


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Maybe the new owner also needs wood? Stop by, or send him a note, telling him that you are 'the guy', and would like to keep being 'the guy'.
> 
> Philbert


yeah, leave a note! someone i know... wanted a lil piece a land up by the lake. likes to fish. spotted 4 ac. he liked. 'nope, not for sale!'... not to be outdone, he went next door, introduced himself... and no, not for sale! so left his card... time caught up with them both. smaller land owner died recently, and daughter found the other guy's card n note in his belongings. had no idea the card was there. so called the first guy! a sale took place a few days ago... and he could almost cast into the lake from his new place. more or less unimproved, plans to build and move there.

a note can work well....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yes maple sugar candy is like crack!!!


crack seems to all about. today on the morning tv news the new Chief of Police, HPD said... he comes from a neighborhood full of crack... and that the HPD also has many cracks... and he intends to fix them both! 

time will tell, i guess. but remain doubtful...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice! looks like time for some homemade waffles n maple syrup -
> View attachment 897057



and just think... today is National Waffle Day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some scrounges are as close as your refrigerator...


----------



## Philbert

Some people think that the electric clothes dryer is the household appliance most responsible for shrinking their clothes; actually, it’s the refrigerator!

Philbert


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Yes maple sugar candy is like crack!!!


Speaking of, I just ordered 4 ounces of maple sugar candy as well as maple cream, maple syrup, and bourbon barrel maple syrup from a friend up in the western Catskills. His prices are a lot higher than my old friend in Vermont but hopefully it is good stuff.


----------



## husqvarna257

My fridge and I are well acquainted. Noticed today the grates in my maple boiler got hot and warped. Now I need to use the maple boiler as a side fire box for a smoker, old firebox rotted out.


----------



## hamish

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i had an idea and it led me to scrounge up a mobile fuel farm. handy! i hate to run out of gasoline when using my walk-behinds... wanted a high sided box and i added some slip in dividers... now all i gotta do is load up... and pour!  no fuss, no mess... and no spills. thinking one fuel cell marked MXD mite work for me, too... when doing them long pasture line fences.... has a funnel kit, too for ez pour convenience.
> View attachment 896641
> 
> View attachment 896642
> View attachment 896643
> View attachment 896644
> View attachment 896645


You may wish to straw away from using those bottles for fuel, when they begin the breakdown you get all sorts of nasties mixed into your fuel mix, messes saws up good.


----------



## sean donato

Got over to my mates place again tonight. Took a twisted nasty poplar down for him and a little beach. I really should have snatched a picture of the poplar it was a little sketchy, leaning the wrong direction and a few heavy branches with the lean I couldnt reach. (Should have brought the pole saw with) add on to that we weren't able to get a rope as high as I would have liked, but hey I like a challenge. Debated on an open face but settled on a std face cut. Started the back cut, pounded my pocket wedge in, watched the tree tension to the right direction, started another wedge, cut a bit more, pounded on the wedge a bit, more made my last cut and decided to wedge it over. Stuck the third wedge in and got it gone. Couldnt have been happier with the cut. Had a solid inch and a half of hinge wood, wedges worked perfectly, aside from me getting 2 if them with the saw from pounding them in a bit too far. Oh well, philbert has shown me a good way to clean them up, and honestly the one was too long any way. 
Got a 1/4 ish cord of beach in the truck amd some of the poplar. Not crazy about the poplar but it makes for nice shoulder season wood.


----------



## dancan

farmer steve said:


> @dancan will be proud.


Heck ya !!!


----------



## dancan

And I'm not dead yet .
Scrounge on gentleman of whatever gender you may be !



Lol


----------



## Ryan A

Hoping this Ash scrounge works out Saturday. Would love to put up a cord or two for the fall, easy access too.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

I got 8 tons of mostly red oak and cherry, pine, mulberry, ash and sugar maple dropped for free the other day. I usually I pick up my own wood but the wood fairy fluttered in this time


----------



## Ryan A

Anyone here hunt morels in the spring? Almost that time of year.....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> Anyone here hunt morels in the spring? Almost that time of year.....



No. I too prefer first hand info, but was curious what was out there.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints and hub bearings loosing a wheel . Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue
> And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection .


What can happen when you put off getting new tires...this happened while I was driving my old Blazer (1988?) to a shop to get new tires a few years ago. Had just been passing a truck in the fast lane on I84.


----------



## svk

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> What can happen when you put off getting new tires...this happened while I was driving my old Blazer (1988?) to a shop to get new tires a few years ago. Had just been passing a truck in the fast lane on I84.View attachment 897183
> View attachment 897183


Yikes 

Looks like the wheel was ok? Did you hurt the fender?

My soon to be former plow truck came with 7 tires, all of which looked great but turned out to be 15 plus years old when I checked the date codes. Every one of them either blew, threw tread, or bulged and I changed them before they blew.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> Anyone here hunt morels in the spring? Almost that time of year.....


I have tried but always miss them. They usually don’t show up here till early June. And I find them but they are already rotten.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Some people think that the electric clothes dryer is the household appliance most responsible for shrinking their clothes; actually, it’s the refrigerator!
> 
> Philbert


 that's fer sure....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hamish said:


> You may wish to straw away from using those bottles for fuel, when they begin the breakdown you get all sorts of nasties mixed into your fuel mix, messes saws up good.


hi h - guess u missed my update... read about that PTE etc breakdown... one molecular set against another... lots of bottles here, so now i destroy each after use, toss out and use new. also got new water and the new bottles are thicker. sure is convenient out along the fence lines, though... lol  like my lil fuel farm.... 

thanks for the comments...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> I got 8 tons of mostly red oak and cherry, pine, mulberry, ash and sugar maple dropped for free the other day. I usually I pick up my own wood but the wood fairy fluttered in this time



nice score! free beer and free wood! 

thanks for the vid OFR ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Really I have seen cars on the road that shouldn’t be . Bald tires things falling off can’t tell ya how many break ball joints *and hub bearings loosing a wheel *. Cars need to be safety inspected because most people have no clue
> And most of the charge goes to the independent station that performs the inspection .


sadly, happened down here few weeks back. mom n son in truck heading home from baseball game son played in... just bit N of town... and then it happened! over the median came flying a tire and wheel! SMASH! 140 mph closure rate!!  and right into driver's side w/s. it was instant! so sad. and i was saying... ' is with that!? hard to believe that truck that lost the wheel n tire did not know he had bad bearings, etc. no doubt was howling... now the Dad is howling sad! bad wheels and the perp was at 70 mph! son injured, but will recover. my!! how life can change in an instant.... 

should be a manslaughter charge if u ask me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> The old lady had a couple of days in hospital last week so I thought I'd head down to see her. Might as well take a load of wood down too. The challenge was to see if the wood stacked against the shed would fit in the Ranger tub and trailer.
> 
> View attachment 896336
> 
> 
> I knew I got married and had kids for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 896337
> 
> 
> Wood loaded...
> 
> View attachment 896338
> 
> 
> This much left...
> 
> View attachment 896339
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 896340


lol, just made it!!


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

svk said:


> Yikes
> 
> Looks like the wheel was ok? Did you hurt the fender?
> 
> My soon to be former plow truck came with 7 tires, all of which looked great but turned out to be 15 plus years old when I checked the date codes. Every one of them either blew, threw tread, or bulged and I changed them before they blew.


Rim was OK. The tires were miss- matched and nearly bald; 3/4 were probably legal, but they were also old —- you could see the cracks in the rubber. A third tier vehicle for me that sat around or I lent to my climber who often had trouble keeping his vehicles on the road.
Point is, a Statey could have written me a ticket, or at least a warning and I would have gotten the tires sooner. We were talking about how annoying vehicle inspections are , but they do serve a purpose .


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sadly, happened down here few weeks back. mom n son in truck heading home from baseball game son played in... just bit N of town... and then it happened! over the median came flying a tire and wheel! SMASH! 140 mph closure rate!!  and right into driver's side w/s. it was instant! so sad. and i was saying... ' is with that!? hard to believe that truck that lost the wheel n tire did not know he had bad bearings, etc. no doubt was howling... now the Dad is howling sad! bad wheels and the perp was at 70 mph! son injured, but will recover. my!! how life can change in an instant....
> 
> should be a manslaughter charge if u ask me...


I’ve carefully limped some pretty bad bearings into the shop but for people to drive till it stops is bad news.

I’ve also had three bad ball joints break. Two on the same vehicle a few weeks apart on either side and one on another vehicle. Hate to say it but the same shop did all three and it was the replacements that broke. Overtightened? Bad parts? Don’t know but the shop installed new ones for free.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> What's your first favourite? I have a few favs for different reasons. I made a couple videos on my channel about how to use a baseball sized chunk of wood to add smoke to bbq and I used hickory for steak and saved some of it to make a second video on steak and egg breakfast tortillas. I tried a chunk of mulberry with steak but it didnt come out right. I have a feeling that fruitwood is not good for beef. I think I used apple with beef once and didn't like it but otherwise, I've been using hickory and sugar maple. Maple goes well will salmon. And sugar maple KOs oak with brisket


1 oak
2 pecan
3 mesquite

also like:

1 Alder
2 apple
3 hickory


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I'm a huge fan of apple. Used some apple to smoke a chunk of brisket this weekend and it was delish! Scrounged up a salmon on Sunday. Great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


WOW! that salmon:  how did u cook it?  salmon!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> A fellow Ontarian! You live in a beautiful area. I hope to do some tourism up the Bruce Peninsula this season. I have a 17 ft fish n ski with downriggers but have never used them anywhere yet. However, I do go to the rivers for salmon and trout


swell trout pix! impressive.... on a fly? i bet fun to land....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Embraced the snow and went skiing today  View attachment 896554
> View attachment 896555


x-c skiing - i can feel the chill in the air....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I got married and had kids too. One is an Occupational Therapist, and the other programs Missile Defense Systems. They both say the reason I sent them to school, is so they can BUY their firewood, and not have to MAKE it.


 for some, makes sense... but i like the billionaire who still likes to mow his own lawns.... 

..............................................................


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> swell trout pix! impressive.... on a fly? i bet fun to land....


Thank you, not on the fly. Flyfishing is not that big here, most do float fishing with drift reels. I used to use one but it wasnt good for my wrist so I switched to spinning. I use mostly roe bags or dew worms.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it just dawned on me....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ve carefully limped some pretty bad bearings into the shop but for people to drive till it stops is bad news.


I've limped some real bad issues back to the house or just off the rd when the house was too far  , it's good to have towing.
Seen bearings that lasted over 100k that were howling, then I've had them make no noise at all and then just lock up, that one was bad!
Mechanical failure results in less than 1% of all accidents, when I worked at the shop it was amazing what people drove in on, and even more amazing what they left on . We would write on the invoice that the vehicle was not safe to drive!
Neat tidbit, sometimes when an antilock light comes on it's actually caused by a bad reading on a sensor caused by a wheel bearing that's bad. That bearing should be replaced pronto!

If a cop was actually concerned with safety, then they wouldn't write me a ticket, but would rather shut me down. I hated getting a full DOT inspection in the semi and getting a ticket, then they send you on the way and say, be safe . I'd tell them flat out you're a hypocrite right to their face and explain why, they shake their head and walk away. If it's a safety issue such as brakes/tires/logbook hrs over, then shut the guy down until it's fixed, problems will go away quick, otherwise they'll take a chance and roll with it knowing they may just get a ticket.
If the laws were just enforced we wouldn't need more, as it is most cops have no idea what the laws are. That's not necessarily an insult as most selling saws for a living have not a clue about them either, I feel like I have a lot to learn and I've had many(tickets and saws).


----------



## chipper1

@rarefish383 is this one worth anything, looks neat.








Vintage Bushnell ScopeChief - sporting goods - by owner - sale


Excellent condition. Very collectable. Crystal clear lens What you see is what you get. $45



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## husqvarna257

Ryan A said:


> Anyone here hunt morels in the spring? Almost that time of year.....



I would love to hunt wild mushrooms but the fear of eating a bad one stops me. I looked around last year and there was a club that used to go out and teach what mushrooms were good but no luck finding them now.


----------



## farmer steve

More free wood courtesy of Ma Nature. Gusts to around 50 mpg today. Saw traffic going slow in front of the shop and found this dead ash on the road. Took the tractor and pulled it up on the other side to cut up. Some guy stopped and helped get the small limbs off the road. Had the wife stopping traffic for us.


----------



## MustangMike

husqvarna257 said:


> My fridge and I are well acquainted. Noticed today the grates in my maple boiler got hot and warped. Now I need to use the maple boiler as a side fire box for a smoker, old firebox rotted out.
> View attachment 897124



Well, I heat the cabin with a 55 gal drum woodstove, and we cook outside over grill grates that look exactly the same (but not as warped). Have 4 of them, from an old wood/charcoal burning stove that belonged to my first FIL. They are between the angle iron pieces over the fire!


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> I would love to hunt wild mushrooms but the fear of eating a bad one stops me. I looked around last year and there was a club that used to go out and teach what mushrooms were good but no luck finding them now.


I would only eat morels if I found them. The rest look too similar from one to the other.

I was on a facebook page for mushroom hunting. Posted a picture of a mushroom growing in my yard and some guy posts thats a "xyz" family. I asked if it was edible and nobody answered. Googled it and that family has both edible and poisionous types. Thanks for the help LOL.


----------



## Philbert

A neighbor complained that ‘all the steel barrels’ are ‘too thin’ now to make a good stove. 

Are there certain kinds of barrels that are still good/ heavy gauge?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Chicken of the woods is pretty safe too, to my knowledge there is not much that looks anything like it.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> A neighbor complained that ‘all the steel barrels’ are ‘too thin’ now to make a good stove.
> 
> Are there certain kinds of barrels that are still good/ heavy gauge?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Find an old guy that is cleaning out his garage.

I have two 55's and one smaller one (maybe 35 gallon) saved in case I ever want one. Also good for storing fuel and I do have a NOS hand crank barrel pump I can use to get it out.


----------



## svk

Doing some online shopping. I have three Sugi bars in my online "cart". Just sitting here thinking I could buy a decent saw for what I am about to spend on these bars. Hmmm.


----------



## Big_6

Spawn & Cultures


Fungi Perfecti offers ready-to-inoculate, pure mushroom spawn and cultures of over 25 different mushroom species. We maintain stock of these species for use as inoculum into bulk substrates. This section of fungi.com deals with sawdust/wood chip spawn, grain spawn, and cultures for those wishing...




fungi.com





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice score! free beer and free wood!
> 
> thanks for the vid OFR ~


No problem! The wood fairy has a bin of sugar maple coming soon.


----------



## Big_6

MustangMike said:


> Well, I heat the cabin with a 55 gal drum woodstove, and we cook outside over grill grates that look exactly the same (but not as warped). Have 4 of them, from an old wood/charcoal burning stove that belonged to my first FIL. They are between the angle iron pieces over the fire!


When's tax season over for the GTG?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

chipper1 said:


> I've limped some real bad issues back to the house or just off the rd when the house was too far  , it's good to have towing.
> Seen bearings that lasted over 100k that were howling, then I've had them make no noise at all and then just lock up, that one was bad!
> Mechanical failure results in less than 1% of all accidents, when I worked at the shop it was amazing what people drove in on, and even more amazing what they left on . We would write on the invoice that the vehicle was not safe to drive!
> Neat tidbit, sometimes when an antilock light comes on it's actually caused by a bad reading on a sensor caused by a wheel bearing that's bad. That bearing should be replaced pronto!
> 
> If a cop was actually concerned with safety, then they wouldn't write me a ticket, but would rather shut me down. I hated getting a full DOT inspection in the semi and getting a ticket, then they send you on the way and say, be safe . I'd tell them flat out you're a hypocrite right to their face and explain why, they shake their head and walk away. If it's a safety issue such as brakes/tires/logbook hrs over, then shut the guy down until it's fixed, problems will go away quick, otherwise they'll take a chance and roll with it knowing they may just get a ticket.
> If the laws were just enforced we wouldn't need more, as it is most cops have no idea what the laws are. That's not necessarily an insult as most selling saws for a living have not a clue about them either, I feel like I have a lot to learn and I've had many(tickets and saws).


Have the people out there: "I thought it was ok to drive like that"


----------



## Big_6

svk said:


> Doing some online shopping. I have three Sugi bars in my online "cart". Just sitting here thinking I could buy a decent saw for what I am about to spend on these bars. Hmmm.


You don't need no stinkin' Sugi Japan steel bars!
The Stihl ES bars bend back to straightness with a
touch of Map gas!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Big_6 said:


> When's tax season over for the GTG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Put a 3/8" steel plate at the bottom of the drum so that it doesn't burn out


----------



## svk

The saw I was eyeing up in the trading post is sold, so I pulled the trigger on the bars.


----------



## JustJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW! that salmon:  how did u cook it? [emoji813] salmon!!


We put it in the freezer and will add a few more to it and have a big family cooking.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I heard a bunch of noise earlier across the rd, neighbor had a buddy drop off a fairly large excavator. I was thinking what does he need that for, the only thing I could think of was to push trees down. Just started hearing a bunch of crashing and crunching, locust is loud when breaking. Wondering if he's gonna offer it to me, he doesn't have anyplace to burn it.
I have a few locust to drop at the next dr neighbors too, most likely tomorrow. He brought a chain over with a bunch of drive links that were damaged. I cleaned it up so it will fit in the bar now, but he had a a good number of drivers that looked bad. I told him after he's done with the two chains he has he needs to replace the sprocket and buy a couple more.

I'm done for now.


----------



## sean donato

Well just had the day from hell. Wife called me at work, he the car just stopped running. I said "what!" She said it just up and died. Called my uncle told him what happened, he ran out with the roll back. Called me and said up timing belt. Great it's a honda crv interfearance engine oh joy. He dropped it off at the house. What ever can wait till I get home. Wife called again, said she made it home safe and sound, but the power was out. Again nothing I can do about it, and she wont hook up the generator. Only had about 2 hours left to work so no point in running home. Got home, called the power company they said a crew was out removing the tree from the line, power was expected to be restored by 7pm. Ok time for the generator. Got it out fired it up, hooked everything up, threw the main and transfer switch. Heard her go under load. Perfect. Voltage and Hertz were good, amp draw was good. Life is good. Went and hooked up the trailer and backed it up near the house. Have to charge the batteries for the winch as I have logs to pick up tomorrow. Herd the gen surge and unload. Wtf? Walked over and the lights were real dim and flickering. Checked voltage, down to 90 volts. Flipped the breaker off. Shut her down, pulled the top cover and saw the burned out capacitor. Oh joy. Started calling around no one in stock, save an electric supply shop about a half hour away, but they dont offer customer pick up at that location. The other location is 2 hours one way, said nope ups it. Should have a new set of caps Monday. Not that that does me a lick of good now. Hoping the power comes back on soon, not worried about the deep freeze, but likely be throwing quite a bit out of the fridge. What a day......


----------



## sean donato

The timing belt 


And the current lighting


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> @rarefish383 is this one worth anything, looks neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bushnell ScopeChief - sporting goods - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Excellent condition. Very collectable. Crystal clear lens What you see is what you get. $45
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org


For the price, I'd say if you like it get it. Bushnell is not a high end scope. They have a line of nicer scopes now. But, I still prefer a Leupold. They have a life time no questions asked return policy. On the older scopes, say pre 1950, and American made, I like the Malcolm's, like the pics with the 8 point buck. One of those was just on ebay at $999. I also like the made in Texas Weavers, Noske's. If you ever run across a Malcolm or Noske at a yard sale for 20 bucks, get it. You can flip it for a bundle, probably from me.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> For the price, I'd say if you like it get it. Bushnell is not a high end scope. They have a line of nicer scopes now. But, I still prefer a Leupold. They have a life time no questions asked return policy. On the older scopes, say pre 1950, and American made, I like the Malcolm's, like the pics with the 8 point buck. One of those was just on ebay at $999. I also like the made in Texas Weavers, Noske's. If you ever run across a Malcolm or Noske at a yard sale for 20 bucks, get it. You can flip it for a bundle, probably from me.


I'm not interested in it myself, just thought it might be something you or the other guys here needed/wanted.
What I like is a bit more modern .
If I see any of the Malcolm or Noske I'll certainly let you know, thanks for the lesson.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Well just had the day from hell. Wife called me at work, he the car just stopped running. I said "what!" She said it just up and died. Called my uncle told him what happened, he ran out with the roll back. Called me and said up timing belt. Great it's a honda crv interfearance engine oh joy. He dropped it off at the house. What ever can wait till I get home. Wife called again, said she made it home safe and sound, but the power was out. Again nothing I can do about it, and she wont hook up the generator. Only had about 2 hours left to work so no point in running home. Got home, called the power company they said a crew was out removing the tree from the line, power was expected to be restored by 7pm. Ok time for the generator. Got it out fired it up, hooked everything up, threw the main and transfer switch. Heard her go under load. Perfect. Voltage and Hertz were good, amp draw was good. Life is good. Went and hooked up the trailer and backed it up near the house. Have to charge the batteries for the winch as I have logs to pick up tomorrow. Herd the gen surge and unload. Wtf? Walked over and the lights were real dim and flickering. Checked voltage, down to 90 volts. Flipped the breaker off. Shut her down, pulled the top cover and saw the burned out capacitor. Oh joy. Started calling around no one in stock, save an electric supply shop about a half hour away, but they dont offer customer pick up at that location. The other location is 2 hours one way, said nope ups it. Should have a new set of caps Monday. Not that that does me a lick of good now. Hoping the power comes back on soon, not worried about the deep freeze, but likely be throwing quite a bit out of the fridge. What a day......


Sounds like a rough day .
Have you ever used the JDM engines, very reasonable.
Hope you get everything back up and running very soon.


----------



## LondonNeil

That's a bad run of luck Sean!


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @rarefish383. Have a great day Joe. 
EDIT. Saw on TV today is National Joe day.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> I would only eat morels if I found them. The rest look too similar from one to the other.
> 
> I was on a facebook page for mushroom hunting. Posted a picture of a mushroom growing in my yard and some guy posts thats a "xyz" family. I asked if it was edible and nobody answered. Googled it and that family has both edible and poisionous types. Thanks for the help LOL.


I can eat Chicken of the woods, but they're kind of bland tasting, so not much of interest to me. I can't eat Hen of the Woods anymore. I experience severe gastrointestinal distress when I eat only a little. Which is a shame because they get as large as a melon and I can find a garbage bag full a day. Some people can't handle other edible mushrooms, too. Thankfully for me Morels set well with me (along with fresh fish and a beer).


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## djg james

Do you season your wood in a pile or do you still have to stack it? If 


chipper1 said:


> .... I'm done for now.
> View attachment 897341


Do you season your wood in a pile, or do you still have to stack it? If so, wouldn't it be easier to stack as you split?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Do you season your wood in a pile, or do you still have to stack it? If so, wouldn't it be easier to stack as you split?


It stays in the pile until I sell it, or put it I into the woodshed. In the past it just went under a tarp, that was a real drag. 
Since I only have enough room in the woodshed for two yrs I have nowhere to put it inside right now. I plan on starting to cut dead standing locust real soon to put directly into the woodshed, it will go from the woods to the woodshed or to the splitter and then the woodshed.
When I built the woodshed I made the center section 12' wide so I could angle the tractor and get the bucket real close to were I'm stacking. I figured from the splitter to the bucket, to the woodshed. I don't have space in there for everything since I'm way ahead, so I'll be doing a little extra handling. The nice thing is the kids help, I make them on the wood for heating our home, on the wood for sale they don't have to, but they do because they want to make some cash .


----------



## chipper1

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Well, I heat the cabin with a 55 gal drum woodstove, and we cook outside over grill grates that look exactly the same (but not as warped). Have 4 of them, from an old wood/charcoal burning stove that belonged to my first FIL. They are between the angle iron pieces over the fire!


thanks for the pix, MM - sounds swell to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I would only eat morels if I found them. The rest look too similar from one to the other.
> 
> I was on a facebook page for mushroom hunting. Posted a picture of a mushroom growing in my yard and some guy posts thats a "xyz" family. I asked if it was edible and nobody answered. Googled it and that family has both edible and poisionous types. Thanks for the help LOL.


i have hunted mushrooms before. over in UK and up in PNW. even have had them canned in quart jars. always tasty. but as stated - gotta know the type(s). in Navy Survival Training... we were taught not to consider mushrooms for a food. too easy to get bad ones, ie poisonous... and all things considered.... no food value in them!

i do like mushrooms ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Well just had the day from hell. Wife called me at work, he the car just stopped running. I said "what!" She said it just up and died. Called my uncle told him what happened, he ran out with the roll back. Called me and said up timing belt. Great it's a honda crv interfearance engine oh joy. He dropped it off at the house. What ever can wait till I get home. Wife called again, said she made it home safe and sound, but the power was out. Again nothing I can do about it, and she wont hook up the generator. Only had about 2 hours left to work so no point in running home. Got home, called the power company they said a crew was out removing the tree from the line, power was expected to be restored by 7pm. Ok time for the generator. Got it out fired it up, hooked everything up, threw the main and transfer switch. Heard her go under load. Perfect. Voltage and Hertz were good, amp draw was good. Life is good. Went and hooked up the trailer and backed it up near the house. Have to charge the batteries for the winch as I have logs to pick up tomorrow. Herd the gen surge and unload. Wtf? Walked over and the lights were real dim and flickering. Checked voltage, down to 90 volts. Flipped the breaker off. Shut her down, pulled the top cover and saw the burned out capacitor. Oh joy. Started calling around no one in stock, save an electric supply shop about a half hour away, but they dont offer customer pick up at that location. The other location is 2 hours one way, said nope ups it. Should have a new set of caps Monday. Not that that does me a lick of good now. Hoping the power comes back on soon, not worried about the deep freeze, but likely be throwing quite a bit out of the fridge. What a day......


tuff day! but a breeze compared to one couple's here in Houston yesterday. 2 trucks racing down the freeway. one cuts off another! it rolls as it swerves and flips off the guardrail and onto land below. a couple sees it all. and pulls over at median... dashing to rolled truck to assist the driver. wife makes it across the freeway... hubbie gets hit and killed! some days it just don't pay to even get out of bed....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> The timing belt
> View attachment 897376
> 
> And the current lighting


wondering - how many miles on the Honda?...


----------



## svk

Happy birthday @rarefish383!


----------



## Philbert

Lots of long shipping/ delivery times being blamed on COVID. I’m waiting to hear, ‘Yeah we shipped that; it should be in the Suez Canal right about now . . . ‘

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Used the Echo 271 last weekend. Not much though, we were mostly digging, removing weeds, and moving rocks.

Heres a before.



After.



We didn’t get a before here. This spot was completely blocked, and still needs to be cleared wider. We ran out of time. The retired ranger used it here, she called it a fun little saw. And she didn’t hesitate to carry it back since it’s so light. You can see poison oak in front of her feet.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Used the Echo 271 last weekend. Not much though, we were mostly digging, removing weeds, and moving rocks.
> 
> Heres a before.
> View attachment 897452
> 
> 
> After.
> View attachment 897453
> 
> 
> We didn’t get a before here. This spot was completely blocked, and still needs to be cleared wider. We ran out of time. The retired ranger used it here, she called it a fun little saw. And she didn’t hesitate to carry it back since it’s so light. You can see poison oak in front of her feet.
> View attachment 897454


Great pics. How are the new saws running?


----------



## svk

Well we got 6-8 inches of wet heavy snow today. Not the real bad stuff that causes power outages but enough to f up the day.

My daughter needs a new bike and my son wants to buy himself a kayak so we are heading to town to do a bit of shopping.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Great pics. How are the new saws running?



We only took one saw, I knew it’d be enough. Trees have been sparse, a concentration of trees is coming up though. Saw ran great, starts really easy, cuts well, doesn’t use as much fuel as the XL, at least that’s my initial thought. I took the chain from the other saw as a backup, didn’t need it. I didn’t buy extra chains because I didn’t plan on staying with this bar. I carried it in nestled above my backpack, between the pack and my back. It stayed there well, I didn’t need to hold it. I carried it out the same way, but inside a garbage bag, because it had been in the poison oak.


----------



## turnkey4099

3 more weeks of 'do nothing' and then I can get back on the saws. Passed my 86th birthday a few days ago. I never expected to be able to swing saws at this age!!. I have 3 different places to cut on this year. Not much wood in them, just cleaning up the deadfall, etc in two of them and 3 standing dead to fall and pile for burning. I for sure don't need any more wood but I will get a bit. It is the work I am after to keep me in some sorta shape. Recovery from the spinal surgery going well, no problems so far, no pain anywhere and mobility is back. I do need to get out for some serious walking but the weather has been just one windy (cold) day after another. Gusts to 60 predicted for tomorrow and temps down in low 40s.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> 3 more weeks of 'do nothing' and then I can get back on the saws. Passed my 86th birthday a few days ago. I never expected to be able to swing saws at this age!!. I have 3 different places to cut on this year. Not much wood in them, just cleaning up the deadfall, etc in two of them and 3 standing dead to fall and pile for burning. I for sure don't need any more wood but I will get a bit. It is the work I am after to keep me in some sorta shape. Recovery from the spinal surgery going well, no problems so far, no pain anywhere and mobility is back. I do need to get out for some serious walking but the weather has been just one windy (cold) day after another. Gusts to 60 predicted for tomorrow and temps down in low 40s.


Glad to hear you're on the mend. Us younger guys look up to fellas such as yourself with awe and respect!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

No idea what people use noodles for but a guy just grabbed a bag from me for $10 off marketplace.


----------



## MustangMike

Animal bedding or fire starter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Animal bedding or fire starter.



Great fire starter.


----------



## Ryan A

Fella said he’s going to use it for his chicken coop and wood stove....never thought of marketing noodles until someone on a Firewood page on FB mentioned it. No complaints here.....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> Fella said he’s going to use it for his chicken coop and wood stove....never thought of marketing noodles until someone on a Firewood page on FB mentioned it. No complaints here.....



You called it “Chainsaw Noodles”? Or?


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> 3 more weeks of 'do nothing' and then I can get back on the saws. Passed my 86th birthday a few days ago. I never expected to be able to swing saws at this age!!. I have 3 different places to cut on this year. Not much wood in them, just cleaning up the deadfall, etc in two of them and 3 standing dead to fall and pile for burning. I for sure don't need any more wood but I will get a bit. It is the work I am after to keep me in some sorta shape. Recovery from the spinal surgery going well, no problems so far, no pain anywhere and mobility is back. I do need to get out for some serious walking but the weather has been just one windy (cold) day after another. Gusts to 60 predicted for tomorrow and temps down in low 40s.


Happy belated and glad to hear recovery is coming along.

Moderate exercise and a balanced diet are as close as we’ll get to the fountain of youth.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Philbert said:


> A neighbor complained that ‘all the steel barrels’ are ‘too thin’ now to make a good stove.
> 
> Are there certain kinds of barrels that are still good/ heavy gauge?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


Some barrels are made with heavier gauge but rust fate is still inevitable. As I was saying earlier in this post, put a 3/8 inch steel plate at the bottom of the barrel. It will be elevate from the bottom of a wood stove set up for obvious reasons, but elevate the plate if you're using it in a burn barrel


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

sean donato said:


> Well just had the day from hell. Wife called me at work, he the car just stopped running. I said "what!" She said it just up and died. Called my uncle told him what happened, he ran out with the roll back. Called me and said up timing belt. Great it's a honda crv interfearance engine oh joy. He dropped it off at the house. What ever can wait till I get home. Wife called again, said she made it home safe and sound, but the power was out. Again nothing I can do about it, and she wont hook up the generator. Only had about 2 hours left to work so no point in running home. Got home, called the power company they said a crew was out removing the tree from the line, power was expected to be restored by 7pm. Ok time for the generator. Got it out fired it up, hooked everything up, threw the main and transfer switch. Heard her go under load. Perfect. Voltage and Hertz were good, amp draw was good. Life is good. Went and hooked up the trailer and backed it up near the house. Have to charge the batteries for the winch as I have logs to pick up tomorrow. Herd the gen surge and unload. Wtf? Walked over and the lights were real dim and flickering. Checked voltage, down to 90 volts. Flipped the breaker off. Shut her down, pulled the top cover and saw the burned out capacitor. Oh joy. Started calling around no one in stock, save an electric supply shop about a half hour away, but they dont offer customer pick up at that location. The other location is 2 hours one way, said nope ups it. Should have a new set of caps Monday. Not that that does me a lick of good now. Hoping the power comes back on soon, not worried about the deep freeze, but likely be throwing quite a bit out of the fridge. What a day......


Don't let your food go to waste, there's a natural fridge outside the front door


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Passed my 86th birthday a few days ago.



Happy Birthday!



Ryan A said:


> No idea what people use noodles for


Some use if for mulch. I had neighbors stop by and ask for it once when I was testing some chains.





Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> You called it “Chainsaw Noodles” or?


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get me a few new logs next door, just had to drop a few trees.
First one in the cluster of three.


Then this one.
Had to save out the evergreen. Yesterday he said it didn't matter, his wife said it did, I liked it myself(as long as it stays at his house lol). And avoid hitting his hop poles. There was a branch sticking out on that side of the tree and bit of a crook in the tree. Honestly, I'm surprised I got it in there without damaging either.
Kind of a long haul to the front yard, you can see our home there .


This one was leaning over his fruit trees, I used the skidding winch to hold the hinge. I should have taken a picture of the crack down this one, it was pretty long(7-8'?) between the two stems.


Got these seven 8' logs out from the one stem, still got the other two laying there for pickup later.
Kidos liked the stump.


----------



## Ryan A

All destin for firewood or do you turn any into fence posts?


----------



## cookies

any1 ever run the stens brand bar oil? I fund a "deal" for 4 gallons delivered for under 10 bucks per gallon


----------



## turnkey4099

Ryan A said:


> No idea what people use noodles for but a guy just grabbed a bag from me for $10 off marketplace.
> View attachment 897477



Good fire starter, bedding for chickens. My neighbor runs chicken and grabs all I have.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Cowboy some pics just for you…….. My wood source.
> 
> On the topic of what wood you’d burn if you get the choice. I’d go Ironbark which is way harder and denser than oak, up from that Gray box and at the top of the list ultra-dense Gidgee or Mulga. This is a pic of Mulga from my recent trip to the outback.
> 
> And finally look what arrived in the mail just after Xmas. Still not run it yet though as I don’t do wood cutting here in summer!
> View attachment 897013



G'day Jeff, do you reckon that'll be enough saw? Bet it's going to be loud. Randy did my 241 and did a great job. I love that saw, only problem was it took him three times as long as he said to get it done, I was starting to wonder if I had done my dough but it turned up eventually. 

I got some ironbark once and it was fantastic. Really long burn and very little ash. The various box species also have great burn times but are more ashy. The super-dense ones I haven't burned at all. Your gidgee is nearly twice as dense as red oak or our local candlebark but can you have too much of a good thing? Probly have to keep the draft open full all night or mix other wood in there to get it to burn at all. 



Ryan A said:


> No idea what people use noodles for but a guy just grabbed a bag from me for $10 off marketplace.
> View attachment 897477





Ryan A said:


> Fella said he’s going to use it for his chicken coop and wood stove....never thought of marketing noodles until someone on a Firewood page on FB mentioned it. No complaints here.....



You could have found out here! This was January. 

View attachment 897560


View attachment 897561


View attachment 897562


The squids made their first sale today. The plan is to sell a bundle of kindling and a medium garbage bag of noodles for $5. The bundle is what fits in a cut-in-half beer carton then tied with string. We'll do a youtube video after Easter for the early shoulder season when people are lighting up a lot. People don't know about noodles here, so I figured putting them in with the kindling might work better than trying to sell them independently. Then if they turn out to be popular we'll reassess for next year. I also made my first sale today, a trailer load (1.1 cubes) of peppermint and one of blue gum (a little under 2/3 cord all up) for A$200 or US$150. I took a bundle of kindling and the noodles around for her as a freebie to try out but she insisted on paying, so the Cowkids are on the board.


----------



## Cowboy254

My piccy no worky? 

I don't get it. This site worked perfectly well 12 months ago then they mucked around with it and completely effed it up. Why? There was no need it was great as it was.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I ordered that saw start or August, said it would be ready in October. It actually arrived mid January but given that you had warned me what to expect I wasn’t worried. I’ll be running a 28” and 36” both light bars. The super dense desert species burn very hot, you have to be careful or your firebox will be toast. Iron bark is probably the best wood due to the low ash content.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> My piccy no worky?
> 
> I don't get it. This site worked perfectly well 12 months ago then they mucked around with it and completely effed it up. Why? There was no need it was great as it was.



The only problem I have with this site is it occasionally doesn’t send me post notifications.

Every forum seems to update wether or not it’s needed.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> My piccy no worky?
> 
> I don't get it. This site worked perfectly well 12 months ago then they mucked around with it and completely effed it up. Why? There was no need it was great as it was.


They had to update servers in hopes that it wouldn’t crash as much. Doesn’t appear to have helped much.


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

I think I’m going to work on cleaning the shop garage today. Yesterday’s snow is now frozen outside so not much happening till ma nature thaws it out.

I’ve got 4 saws from friends in the shop waiting on repair that I need to get started on as well. Homelite XL needing fuel lines, Jonsered 2054 needing AV mount and ???, Jonsered 2159 needing av mount and new tank, and a 2145 needing a top end.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> All destin for firewood or do you turn any into fence posts?


Just firewood for now. I wish I had a BSM, at the same time I don't have a good spot for it, but if someone gave me one I bet I could find a place .
I'm going to try and keep my locust all in stick form except what I cut to put in the woodshed. I have a yr+ in there now, and 2-3 yrs of splits in the new pile. I still have one more stick from that stem and then two more stems there. He has a few more he wants me to take down that have more straight wood I may try to get some boards or 4x4's out of, the was one log that looked good once it was cut , that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> My piccy no worky?
> 
> I don't get it. This site worked perfectly well 12 months ago then they mucked around with it and completely effed it up. Why? There was no need it was great as it was.


I find that if you don't allow each pic to load before selecting the next one they won't work. Also you can't select full image all and then hit post right away, you have to wait until the pictures show up in the post(the one your making) before hitting post reply.
It takes a lot more time and doesn't always work right.


svk said:


> They had to update servers in hopes that it wouldn’t crash as much. Doesn’t appear to have helped much.


That sounds like a load of crap if @Darin said that.
Opeforum is alive and well and they're still running the setup that AS used to have. Maybe they should update to that, oh wait...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I find that if you don't allow each pic to load before selecting the next one they won't work. Also you can't select full image all and then hit post right away, you have to wait until the pictures show up in the post(the one your making) before hitting post reply.
> It takes a lot more time and doesn't always work right.
> 
> That sounds like a load of crap if @Darin said that.
> Opeforum is alive and well and they're still running the setup that AS used to have. Maybe they should update to that, oh wait...


Kiss the ring forum is only 6 years old though. Lots less bandwidth plus didn’t have to pipe in 15 years worth of data from the previous forum.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 897535


Advertise use of the noodles or sawdust for smoking food as well, some people use it for that purpose, by placing it in a pan under a heat source


----------



## H-Ranch

One of my favorite types (not species) of firewood from FIL's place: poles!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Lots of long shipping/ delivery times being blamed on COVID. I’m waiting to hear, ‘Yeah we shipped that; it should be in the Suez Canal right about now . . . ‘
> 
> Philbert


our Amazon Prime shipping has been continually _on schedule_, 'delivered as promised'.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> My piccy no worky?


I have to reload photos a few times to get them to 'take' sometimes.
Slightly annoying, but I know that I need to check them.
Submitted a comment in the 'Support & Announcements' thread:






'OOPS!' Site keeps running into problems lately!


Couple of times posting from my iPhone in recent days, photos do not post, I only get the '[ attach]' strings. When I click on that I get: I don't have permission to view my own attachment? Happened today in this thread...



www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

H-Ranch said:


> One of my favorite types (not species) of firewood from FIL's place: poles!
> View attachment 897634


Young silver maple


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Used the Echo 271 last weekend. Not much though, we were mostly digging, removing weeds, and moving rocks.
> 
> Heres a before.
> View attachment 897452
> 
> 
> After.
> View attachment 897453
> 
> 
> We didn’t get a before here. This spot was completely blocked, and still needs to be cleared wider. We ran out of time. The retired ranger used it here, she called it a fun little saw. And she didn’t hesitate to carry it back since it’s so light. You can see poison oak in front of her feet.
> View attachment 897454


swell country & pix! imo....definitely a great lil saw! i sure like mine....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> 3 more weeks of 'do nothing' and then I can get back on the saws.  Passed my 86th birthday a few days ago. I never expected to be able to swing saws at this age!!. I have 3 different places to cut on this year. Not much wood in them, just cleaning up the deadfall, etc in two of them and 3 standing dead to fall and pile for burning. I for sure don't need any more wood but I will get a bit. It is the work I am after to keep me in some sorta shape. Recovery from the spinal surgery going well, no problems so far, no pain anywhere and mobility is back. I do need to get out for some serious walking but the weather has been just one windy (cold) day after another. Gusts to 60 predicted for tomorrow and temps down in low 40s.


good for you tk! ~ i am just hoping to be around here lol for # 86! just being able to start one of mine would be a bonus! to use it, too.... omg: _priceless _

lol 

keep up the good work!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Glad to hear you're on the mend. Us younger guys look up to fellas such as yourself with awe and respect!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


hi JJ - u r right! _Us younger guys_.... lol  

he is an inspiration for sure. to tk:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Animal bedding or fire starter.


or maybe to show friends..._ 'was busy all weekend, got the proof to show just how busy!_' lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan A said:


> Fella said he’s going to use it for his chicken coop and wood stove....*never thought of marketing noodles until someone on a Firewood page on FB mentioned it.* No complaints here.....


i _marketed_ pine needles some time back. CL ad... 'Free Pine Needles'. had some show ups. even some help. then the Pine Needle lady showed up... couple years ago. said wanted all i could provide. ever since... they have taken all! and now we have some swell friends, get some nice yard eggs... and she sends over or drops off some great baked goods, too! such a deal!!  i used to put out over 85 bags of pine needles on street 3 times a year... they came over yesterday and picked up 3 big bins of pine needles. they won't help rake them up... lol, but who cares. i would have to rake them up even if i used bio bags... so I don't mind doing the raking. besides, always good exercise and goes well with a cold  !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan A said:


> View attachment 897535


*SOLD!* always says it all. often, only looking for one buyer! 'Lookie Lou's... don't count!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Managed to get me a few new logs next door, just had to drop a few trees.
> First one in the cluster of three.
> View attachment 897538
> 
> Then this one.
> Had to save out the evergreen. Yesterday he said it didn't matter, his wife said it did, I liked it myself(as long as it stays at his house lol). And avoid hitting his hop poles. There was a branch sticking out on that side of the tree and bit of a crook in the tree. Honestly, I'm surprised I got it in there without damaging either.
> Kind of a long haul to the front yard, you can see our home there .
> View attachment 897539
> 
> This one was leaning over his fruit trees, I used the skidding winch to hold the hinge. I should have taken a picture of the crack down this one, it was pretty long(7-8'?) between the two stems.
> View attachment 897540
> 
> Got these seven 8' logs out from the one stem, still got the other two laying there for pickup later.
> Kidos liked the stump.
> View attachment 897541
> 
> View attachment 897544


wow - big stump! almost a jungle gym....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cookies said:


> any1 ever run the stens brand bar oil? I fund a "deal" for 4 gallons delivered for under 10 bucks per gallon


good price. most deals twice that...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> My piccy no worky?
> 
> I don't get it. This site worked perfectly well 12 months ago then they mucked around with it and completely effed it up. Why? There was no need it was great as it was.


sort of like America! ~ i think it worked much better 12 months ago....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I find that if you don't allow each pic to load before selecting the next one they won't work. Also you can't select full image all and then hit post right away, you have to wait until the pictures show up in the post(the one your making) before hitting post reply.
> It takes a lot more time and doesn't always work right.
> 
> That sounds like a load of crap if @Darin said that.
> Opeforum is alive and well and they're still running the setup that AS used to have. Maybe they should update to that, oh wait...


no doubt the AS still is a lot like Spring season! plenty of bugs!! ~ 

_'shouldn't be too much longer, folks... maybe just need another new server....'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> One of my favorite types (not species) of firewood from FIL's place: poles!
> View attachment 897634


mine, too! cut n stacked!!...


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> then the Pine Needle lady showed up...


What does do with them? Just curious. 

BTW, what we call ‘noodles’ used to commonly be called ‘excelsior’, and was used to protect goods in shipments. 

‘ softwood shavings used for packing fragile goods or stuffing furniture.’

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> What does do with them? Just curious.
> 
> BTW, what we call ‘noodles’ used to commonly be called ‘excelsior’, and was used to protect goods in shipments.
> 
> ‘ softwood shavings used for packing fragile goods or stuffing furniture.’
> 
> Philbert


hi P - yep! i can remember term 'packed with excelsior'. they live on two 1/2 acre connected parcels and use to mulch around plants n trees, etc... takes my leaves, too. often gives them away. but my steady stream of pine needle supply but a drop in their bucket... the Dad told me other day thay have picked up close to 300 bins (the big yard bins) full so far this year...


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> They had to update servers in hopes that it wouldn’t crash as much. Doesn’t appear to have helped much.


Couldn't get on at all this moring. Kept getting "Host Error". I found when adding multiple pics you have to make sure and hit add multiples button and check the little box in each picture. If that makes sense.


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> they live on two 1/2 acre connected parcels and use to mulch around plants n trees, etc


I was expecting to hear about some 'etsy' project, or distilling down to make turpentine, or . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Got a pickup load of junk out of the garage and started to get some semblance of order.

Put my friends Homelite back together and it ran like crap. Fixed main jet saw. Broke the starter rope too. Called them up and we both agreed that they (both age 80) are better off buying a battery saw when they need a new one.

Next up was a different friend’s 2159. Got it all back together with new tank except for the AV mount on the handle that I had to order. 

Diagnosed his 2145 as well. Needs P and C and may as well go AM big bore and do seals and intake. Texted them the cost of parts so if they say go, I’ll get the parts ordered.

Finally mounted my new chain grinder. Got things set up and did 4 chains. Still have 36 in line plus a few more dull ones on saws so I’ll be busy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Put my friends Homelite back together



I need to do that with mine.


----------



## sean donato

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Don't let your food go to waste, there's a natural fridge outside the front door


Lol, would have thawed faster mate. 65* friday, didnt get cold enough to frost over night. So was a loose , loose situation for me. Gotta remember its spring here in the states. Saturday morning I ran back to my mates house to grab the last truck full of poplar. He borrowed me his welder. Took it home and realized the plug was wrong.... back to lowes and about an hour later had the house under power. Deep freeze was still froze solid, the little freezer was ok nothing fully thawed out. Should have the replacement capacitors today, or tomorrow. Will start looking for a second generator. 2 is 1, 1 is none. 
Also thinking about a cold cellar again. Had plans for one, never got around to it. May revisit, and see what for permits I need or if I'm even allowed to do it. 
Got to check out the wifes car, by the good grace of God, the cams stopped in that one place where nothing seems to have gotten hit. Pressure tested the cylinders and didnt get anything hissing out the intake or exhaust, so gonna toss a timing belt on it and see how it goes. 
I did get a decent bit of wood this weekend. Have to snap a few pics when I get home.


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## MustangMike

Always had pull cord issues with my Homelites ... every year ... the Stihl saws held up so much better! My 044 did not have a pull cord issue till last year!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Always had pull cord issues with my Homelites ... every year ... the Stihl saws held up so much better! My 044 did not have a pull cord issue till last year!


Indeed!

I’m through with that model of saw except for the one from my grandpa (which already has new duckbills and runs good as of last fall). They always seem to have one issue or another. 

Except for 350 Husky family and pre-strato small Poulan and poulan made Husky family I’m through wrenching on non pro saws. Too many times you get into these basket cases where everything goes wrong and you’ve got hours invested into a $25 saw.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I’m through with that model of saw except for the one from my grandpa (which already has new duckbills and runs good as of last fall). They always seem to have one issue or another.
> 
> Except for 350 Husky family and pre-strato small Poulan and poulan made Husky family I’m through wrenching on non pro saws. Too many times you get into these basket cases where everything goes wrong and you’ve got hours invested into a $25 saw.


When I saw the 2145 I was thinking, put it on the forum for 75 and find a pro saw/mag case to put a 346 kit on. If you have an air leak you can spend a bunch of time on them, but if you enjoy working on them...
Fired up a 346 I got from a member here Saturday, filed a nice full chisel 18x325 chain for it. Need to do a semi-chisel chain for it too, probably be doing a bit of cutting across the road(where they were using the excavator) and they haven't been too careful about keeping the wood clean, I guess you don't when you don't sharpen chains lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> When I saw the 2145 I was thinking, put it on the forum for 75 and find a pro saw/mag case to put a 346 kit on. If you have an air leak you can spend a bunch of time on them, but if you enjoy working on them...
> Fired up a 346 I got from a member here Saturday, filed a nice full chisel 18x325 chain for it. Need to do a semi-chisel chain for it too, probably be doing a bit of cutting across the road(where they were using the excavator) and they haven't been too careful about keeping the wood clean, I guess you don't when you don't sharpen chains lol.


That makes sense for guys like us but this will be his spare spare saw. Cause of death was overhearing while doing demo with a carbide chain. He won’t do that again.

To do a rebuild with seals, AM 45mm PC set, carb boot and replace a couple odds and ends would be 90 bucks. I haven’t heard back from him yet.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Couldn't get on at all this moring. Kept getting "Host Error". I found when adding multiple pics you have to make sure and hit add multiples button and check the little box in each picture. _If that makes sense._


no, don't make sense to me. what you say FS does!  but today posts took forever to load or try to load... lil button just dashed across my screen's top... then back to "ok, now post...." 

when it did post (finally) and i had tried... lol, had several posts of same message! 

it was  hour but i was thinking what i really need is a drink....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Got a pickup load of junk out of the garage and started to get some semblance of order.


sounds great! i could use some of that, too... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> That makes sense for guys like us but this will be his spare spare saw. Cause of death was overhearing while doing demo with a carbide chain. He won’t do that again.
> 
> To do a rebuild with seals, AM 45mm PC set, carb boot and replace a couple odds and ends would be 90 bucks. I haven’t heard back from him yet.


splitting cases? 90 bucks sounds like a deal! i got one or two that could use some 90-bucks


----------



## farmer steve

Watching the NASCAR race. They are using bias ply tires on the dirt. @Whitespider knows


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> splitting cases? 90 bucks sounds like a deal! i got one or two that could use some 90-bucks


Clamshell saw...very easy to do seals.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Watching the NASCAR race. They are using bias ply tires on the dirt. @Whitespider knows


I could be wrong but I don’t think spidey has been around since they closed up the politics forum.


----------



## svk

So most schools give kids a week off for spring break. Not us. We get Thursday, Friday, and next Monday off. 

My oldest son works Saturday so we basically have a two day spring break. My wife started a new job in August so has no PTO till one year. 

So I’m taking the kids up the north shore of Lake Superior from Wednesday night through Friday night. Lots of cool places and it’s something they’ve never really done. Lots of good food too as the area attracts a lot of high dollar people so there are a lot of restaurants and inns. And not really a spring break destination so rooms are reasonable this time of year.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> So most schools give kids a week off for spring break. Not us. We get Thursday, Friday, and next Monday off.
> 
> My oldest son works Saturday so we basically have a two day spring break. My wife started a new job in August so has no PTO till then.
> 
> So I’m taking the kids up the north shore of Lake Superior from Wednesday night through Friday night. Lots of cool places and it’s something they’ve never really done. Lots of good food too as the area attracts a lot of high dollar people so there are a lot of restaurants and inns. And not really a spring break destination so rooms are reasonable this time of year.


All schools are different. I’m a public school teacher in Pa and we have the traditional week off before Easter.

Visiting nephews on the space coast of Florida and their public school had spring break last week. Everyone’s a little different.

Some kind of southern hardwood(oak?) and an osprey in the second pic.


----------



## Philbert

Had a wild turkey strolling down the street earlier. 

In the city. 

We are about 7 miles from a formal wildlife refuge, along the Mississippi River, and sometimes, inhabitants like to wander up and take a look!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> All schools are different. I’m a public school teacher in Pa and we have the traditional week off before Easter.
> 
> Visiting nephews on the space coast of Florida and their public school had spring break last week. Everyone’s a little different.
> 
> Some kind of southern hardwood(oak?) and an osprey in the second pic.
> View attachment 898052
> View attachment 898053


Yeah I wish there was more uniformity. Our previous school didn’t even give Good Friday off, which pissed me off.

I hate that we get tons of random days off rather than just a week for spring break or a longer Christmas vacation.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Watching the NASCAR race. They are using bias ply tires on the dirt. @Whitespider knows


viewed it, too! well, some of it. did not look like much fun for 250 laps. engines sure sounded good, though.... _'vrooomm - vroooomm!'_


----------



## svk

Yesterday was 60 and sunny. Today 27 and snow again.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yesterday was 60 and sunny. Today 27 and snow again.
> View attachment 898133


us, too. call it ping-pong weather. 48 yesterday morning, 67 this morning... thurs back to cold mornings again...


----------



## svk

Not real ambitious today. Work till 3 then have to head home and be around for the two older boys who have drivers training class from 4-7. “Adult supervision required”. Which is a bit funny being these kids are 15 and 16 years old.

The people teaching the class are the same ones that I took drivers training through 26 years ago. And she doesn’t take any ********!! Yesterday at the start of the curriculum she told the class if she can’t see any of them through their web cameras or if they are asleep on screen she’s kicking that person out of class.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> And she doesn’t take any ********!!


Then why is she teaching via the web.
Not that I'm against it, but the reasons behind it are what she's taking...


Next door neighbor I dropped the trees for brought a few logs over from his place as I've been helping across the street.
The neighbor across the street has quite the mess going on (his FIL is making it, he's also my neighbor), I'm all about keeping the equipment moving, but if the equipment doesn't need to go right back then why not make less of a mess since there's no extra cost in having it there. He ran to town for some diesel so I was able to organize and get ahead of him . Then I went to dump a load in the fire pit and he went against the plan we had discussed and started pilling wood/trees in my way, so it now looks like a bomb went off again . No way I could work like that long term.
Got enough dead standing locust for around a face cord, it will get cut and put in the woodshed for two seasons from now. I also brought a few loads over of green wood I'm putting in my green log wood pile. I have a lot more to go over there, about 20 black locust trees to drop and a few box elder for the fire pit. Many of the smaller ones will go in the pile I'm bucking and splitting for the woodshed. I already have a nice pile of sticks I plan on cutting to 8' as well, that pile is bigger than the in the pics.
Before heading over.


End of the day.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Then why is she teaching via the web.
> Not that I'm against it, but the reasons behind it are what she's taking...


Not sure where you are going with this? 

She owns the drivers training school which is not affiliated with any school district. In normal times, she goes from school to school and hold classes for the 14.5-15 year old students of that school. Because of the lockdown last spring, they lost a full quarter of classes and were forced to convert to zoom style. As a result, there was a huge backlog of kids who couldn't take the classes until they converted to zoom. So now you have all of the 14.5 to 15 year old kids needing classes plus the kids who should have taken class last spring (like my just turned 16 year old) plus the fact that the covid impacted sports schedules have messed things up for a lot of kids. All public school districts in the area have still banned any sort of in person, extra curricular group activities or events. So the options are not hold drivers training or do it online. Certainly most folks will agree that the learning experience is better in person than over the internet but we need to play the hand we are dealt.

And no she does not take any ********.


----------



## Saiso

Best friend and I were out and about today cutting some more firewood. I scouted a bit before he joined me and I stumbled on an old existing ATV trail that would otherwise be hidden by leaves in the summer time. Lots of good firewood on both sides of the trail and it goes across a section of my woodlot. Gonna be there a while until we move on to somewhere else! Sorry for no actual scrounge pictures, but I did take these.. 

PS: Blue on the map was where we were and will be for a while


----------



## svk

Windy as hell.

The terra cotta thermometer that my dad put on the house in the late 80’s blew off the wall and shattered today. Crazy wind. Still below freezing too. 

Fired up the heater in the garage when I got home and am working on chains. Stuffed pork steaks for dinner.



These are still dull.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Not sure where you are going with this?
> 
> She owns the drivers training school which is not affiliated with any school district. In normal times, she goes from school to school and hold classes for the 14.5-15 year old students of that school. Because of the lockdown last spring, they lost a full quarter of classes and were forced to convert to zoom style. As a result, there was a huge backlog of kids who couldn't take the classes until they converted to zoom.  So now you have all of the 14.5 to 15 year old kids needing classes plus the kids who should have taken class last spring (like my just turned 16 year old) plus the fact that the covid impacted sports schedules have messed things up for a lot of kids. All public school districts in the area have still banned any sort of in person, extra curricular group activities or events. So the options are not hold drivers training or do it online. Certainly most folks will agree that the learning experience is better in person than over the internet but we need to play the hand we are dealt.
> 
> And no she does not take any ********.


Wrong, she takes it and so do you.
Nothing has changed with my kids schooling.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Windy as hell.
> 
> The terra cotta thermometer that my dad put on the house in the late 80’s blew off the wall and shattered today. Crazy wind. Still below freezing too.
> 
> Fired up the heater in the garage when I got home and am working on chains. Stuffed pork steaks for dinner.
> View attachment 898261
> 
> 
> These are still dull.
> View attachment 898262
> View attachment 898263
> View attachment 898264


Bummer about the thermometer.
Did you cook those in the oven.


----------



## chipper1

Well the neighbors was blown up again . The good thing was he did keep most the logs cleaner. Maybe that was because his chain was so trashed he said he needed another one. I'm a couple tanks in and need to freshen my full chisel chain she just started to slow down enough to where its noticeable. Tried to explain it to him, stay out of the dirt. I didn't offer to sharpen his chain, but I told him I probably have one for him here he can have, I don't want to sharpen his 


Few more sticks today.
The to buck and split for the woodshed pile.


For use many yrs from now.
Had to move a few sticks from the pile on the right so I had a place to put more. I still need to move a larger elm from the back side of the right pile to make more room, still haven't touched the big pile across the rd yet.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Bummer about the thermometer.
> Did you cook those in the oven.


Seared on the stovetop then baked till done.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Wrong, she takes it and so do you.
> Nothing has changed with my kids schooling.


Dude. Why do you keep doing this? Seriously.

She makes $18,000 ($450 a student times 40 students in the class) teaching a 30 hour course and then her and another gal provide 6 hours of behind the wheel training for each kid. All told thats 18k for 270 hours. 66 bucks an hour to teach a webex from her dining room table and ride around town.....Sounds like a pretty good racket to me. Not sure why you seem convinced she’s taking someone’s BS.


----------



## sean donato

Well havent got much done in the way of wood today. Actually spent the day after work helping my neighbor and had to run to my uncle/ cousins shop to get them out of a jam. Neighbors wife said I needed to take a break and focus on my own stuff, I laughed as her hubby gave me another project lol. Got my cousin squared away, got back home, looked at the log pile and thought, guess I know what I'll be doing the rest of the week. Um nope, if my mate still hasn't gotten the rest of his poles up I'll run over there and give him a hand. I did get his 455 to run today, before my cousin called. Now just sharpen a chain or 10 for him, get it tuned in and drop it off later this week. Wife made it known she wanted to be planting in the garden no later then the 3rd week in april. Told her she better get splitting then lol.


----------



## svk

Been working away at my bucket of chains. Most of these were rocked (by someone other than me) so a lot of them need to be ground back slowly. We’ll get there eventually. 



Putzed with two of my new to me L65’s. One runs perfect. The other must have a bad fuel line cause it leaked fuel all over when I tipped it on its side.

The runner has a bad word on the tag. Not sure what they were going for here.


----------



## Ambull01

You guys ever grow black locust for firewood? I have a few black locusts in a wooded lot near me, heard they are great for firewood but they are really thin trees. Also heard they grow fast but not sure growing them will be beneficial lol


----------



## djg james

If they are not in the way, I'd let them grow. My favorite firewood. Never heard of anyone specifically planting/growing them, but i guess it could be done if you had the room. Also, I have no idea how fast they grow. My $0.02.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever grow black locust for firewood? I have a few black locusts in a wooded lot near me, heard they are great for firewood but they are really thin trees. Also heard they grow fast but not sure growing them will be beneficial lol


Not a real fast grower but great firewood.


----------



## sean donato

Few pics of the last "load" amd the wood pile. Kept forgetting to post them up for y'all. Hoping to get a few boards out of 2 of those little oaks on the trailer, the wood on the beaver tail is rough, should easy be enough there for that.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever grow black locust for firewood? I have a few black locusts in a wooded lot near me, heard they are great for firewood but they are really thin trees. Also heard they grow fast but not sure growing them will be beneficial lol


Fast growing and sprouts new shoots underground so they can spread easily. They were planted a lot to grow as fence posts back in the day because of their rot resistance. The FIL's father planted them on his property probably 90-100 years ago and now they are all over the place. And some big ones. I try to save it as Armageddon wood since it lasts so long. Good stuff. 

Also good for outdoor projects.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever grow black locust for firewood? I have a few black locusts in a wooded lot near me, heard they are great for firewood but they are really thin trees. Also heard they grow fast but not sure growing them will be beneficial lol


Welcome back!


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally getting some new attachments for the Kubota. Ordered a log grapple and I will order the adjustable forks with trailer hitch when it's back in stock. Getting them from Titan attachments Having the fork attachment will be better than the clamp on ones I use now. I need to find some welder to cut off the loader mounts and weld the SSQA ones on. The bucket has a smile from using the clamp on forks. Not sure if I will have a welder fix that or use douglas fir 4-4s and the log grapple to straighten it. . I am getting the SSQA from the Kubota dealer, I trust factory fit and it was cheaper than some others I saw out there. Any suggestions on where to get a diverter valve kit? I looked at third function valves vs diverters and the diverter looked easier. Turns out on Kubota you tap into the loader lift. I saw others that tied into the curl and it did not work so they had to go back


----------



## sean donato

I personally would have teed into a rear remote for the third function.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ambull01 said:


> You guys ever grow black locust for firewood? I have a few black locusts in a wooded lot near me, heard they are great for firewood but they are really thin trees. Also heard they grow fast but not sure growing them will be beneficial lol


I planted a row of them when I bougt this place, 1976, probably planted them in 1978. Other than pruning the low branches I haven't touched them. I also have never watered them except for the first year. Slow growing for sure as they are still not firewood size, some 20' high but no girth yet. It is great firewood and lucky is the person who runs into a scrounge of it that was planted by the original settlers. 

My best srcrounges were clear cuts of dead stands killed by Locust Borer. A couple scores were a couple acres in area. Still have around 60 cord in my stash and the current project, when I am allowed to work again by the doc, is split/stack of an original settler's planting around a homestead. Some 20 cord in that one.


----------



## sean donato

Darn near cant touch locust around here with a stack of gold. Loved for burn wood as much ad for posts. Been yelled at more then once for cutting it up for burn wood.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> I planted a row of them when I bougt this place, 1976, probably planted them in 1978. Other than pruning the low branches I haven't touched them. I also have never watered them except for the first year. Slow growing for sure as they are still not firewood size, some 20' high but no girth yet. It is great firewood and lucky is the person who runs into a scrounge of it that was planted by the original settlers.
> 
> My best srcrounges were clear cuts of dead stands killed by Locust Borer. A couple scores were a couple acres in area. Still have around 60 cord in my stash and the current project, when I am allowed to work again by the doc, is split/stack of an original settler's planting around a homestead. Some 20 cord in that one.


Big 'whoopsie" Those were "Shademaster HONEY Locusts" that I planted.


----------



## cat10ken

We have black locust growing on my home farm. It is much like an invasive weed as you can't kill it just by cutting it. I sold my John Deere 540B skidder to a guy who has been logging overgrown patches of black locust and selling the poles to growers to use as hop poles 16' high. He is getting big bucks for those poles.


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> Fast growing and sprouts new shoots underground so they can spread easily. They were planted a lot to grow as fence posts back in the day because of their rot resistance. The FIL's father planted them on his property probably 90-100 years ago and now they are all over the place. And some big ones. I try to save it as Armageddon wood since it lasts so long. Good stuff.
> 
> Also good for outdoor projects.
> View attachment 898348
> 
> View attachment 898350
> 
> View attachment 898351


damn man cool steps! they will probably last forever lol. I read about the rot resistance as well


----------



## Ambull01

turnkey4099 said:


> I planted a row of them when I bougt this place, 1976, probably planted them in 1978. Other than pruning the low branches I haven't touched them. I also have never watered them except for the first year. Slow growing for sure as they are still not firewood size, some 20' high but no girth yet. It is great firewood and lucky is the person who runs into a scrounge of it that was planted by the original settlers.
> 
> My best srcrounges were clear cuts of dead stands killed by Locust Borer. A couple scores were a couple acres in area. Still have around 60 cord in my stash and the current project, when I am allowed to work again by the doc, is split/stack of an original settler's planting around a homestead. Some 20 cord in that one.


yeah they seem really dense, probably burns for a long time. guess planting them isn't a great idea though lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's weird, I've scrounged robina pseudoacacia (black locust) a couple of times. It's been very easy to split but disappointing to burn. 

Didn't you scrounge up some locust seeds years ago ambull?


----------



## Ambull01

Oh damn you remember that? lol. man great memory! Yeah I had some seeds and someone from PA think sent me some. I planted them but moved and bought a new house lmao

Crap just noticed I have to change my saw list. can't believe my in-laws threw away my Poulan and Echo saws. ugh!


----------



## Ambull01

Feels like I just hit the jackpot lol. Called up my local HD and they had a Makita saw for sale! Rushed over there and bought it. Not a great deal though I guess, $290. Also Makita totally changed their saw design because I didn't recognize it lol. They also reduced the cc to 61 vice 64. Anyways, pic of the saw and the woods near my house. Hopefully that will be my new scrounging area


----------



## svk

New life breathed into the Zogger 371 thanks to @huskihl. Cant wait to get it back!


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> New life breathed into the Zogger 371 thanks to @huskihl. Cant wait to get it back!



did he sell all his saws or something? can't wait to cut something, it's been too long since I ran a chainsaw


----------



## MustangMike

He has been doing some real nice work ... I'm just not sure what I would do with another ported saw!

Currently have at least a dozen!


----------



## MustangMike

Zogger passed.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> He has been doing some real nice work ... I'm just not sure what I would do with another ported saw!
> 
> Currently have at least a dozen!


I was very impressed with @huskihl Kevin’s professionalism and attention to detail. Text updates and pics all through the build plus the test cuts. There will be more business headed his way for sure once the saw budget refills itself.

I’m very happy that Mark’s saw is better than new. One of the bearings was nearly toast when Kevin pulled it apart so we caught it just in time.


----------



## panolo

Kevin's a good guy and does great work. My saw he did is mint!


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Big 'whoopsie" Those were "Shademaster HONEY Locusts" that I planted.


I planted two of those in my front yard about 30 years ago. They are just 25' or so. I cut a couple big limbs off the bottom and kept all the wood.


----------



## huskihl

svk said:


> I was very impressed with @huskihl Kevin’s professionalism and attention to detail. Text updates and pics all through the build plus the test cuts. There will be more business headed his way for sure once the saw budget refills itself.
> 
> I’m very happy that Mark’s saw is better than new. One of the bearings was nearly toast when Kevin pulled it apart so we caught it just in time.





panolo said:


> Kevin's a good guy and does great work. My saw he did is mint!


Thanks, fellers. Glad you like them


----------



## svk

Special delivery from Canad-eh! I need to put the handle back on when I get back from spring break mini trip. 



Thank you @quattro.pilot for a great transaction.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Special delivery from Canad-eh! I need to put the handle back on when I get back from spring break mini trip.
> 
> View attachment 898531
> 
> Thank you @quattro.pilot for a great transaction.


How many saws do you have now? Probably close to a hundred lol


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> How many saw do you have now? Probably close to a hundred lol


Glad to see ya back.  Whereabouts is the new house?


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> How many saw do you have now? Probably close to a hundred lol


I had well over a hundred for awhile but got rid of a bunch of my smaller cc/homeowner project saws in one shot and then donated several more to the small engine shop at the local high school.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Dude. Why do you keep doing this? Seriously.
> 
> She makes $18,000 ($450 a student times 40 students in the class) teaching a 30 hour course and then her and another gal provide 6 hours of behind the wheel training for each kid. All told thats 18k for 270 hours. 66 bucks an hour to teach a webex from her dining room table and ride around town.....Sounds like a pretty good racket to me. Not sure why you seem convinced she’s taking someone’s BS.



Nothing against you personally, you just seem to bring topics up that I respond too.
If it was all about money...


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Darn near cant touch locust around here with a stack of gold. Loved for burn wood as much ad for posts. Been yelled at more then once for cutting it up for burn wood.


I'll be snagging more gold today. The woodshed is about 80% BL and 20% cherry and oak, the BL is great except the splinters and the thorns .




LondonNeil said:


> It's weird, I've scrounged robina pseudoacacia (black locust) a couple of times. It's been very easy to split but disappointing to burn.


We don't have the euc's and other very dense hardwoods you guys have .
Iirc BL is right between red and white oak for BTU(those would disappoint you too), and the green weight is less than both because of the low water content. It's my favorite since it will also season great if cut and split one yr ahead of burning. Another great thing about it is all the dead standing ones, they are great to cut/split and toss right in the stove, I like doing that with smaller pieces in the fall when I'm cutting here and in January with rounds.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nothing against you personally, you just seem to bring topics up that I respond too.
> If it was all about money...


But why the need to pull regular life discussions back to covid arguments/government control/politics/conspiracy theories continuously?

Brett, you are a good man and I consider you one of my best “online” friends. But for the life of me I don’t understand what happens to you when someone brings up covid. Can we PLEASE just agree to disagree?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> New life breathed into the Zogger 371 thanks to @huskihl. Cant wait to get it back!



That's sweet.
If you get a 572 clutch cover you will get the side tensioner and the captive nuts  .


Ambull01 said:


> Feels like I just hit the jackpot lol. Called up my local HD and they had a Makita saw for sale! Rushed over there and bought it. Not a great deal though I guess, $290. Also Makita totally changed their saw design because I didn't recognize it lol. They also reduced the cc to 61 vice 64. Anyways, pic of the saw and the woods near my house. Hopefully that will be my new scrounging area


Those are solid saws, the 6100. I just shipped a 6421 out last week, that's the one HD used to carry.
Dolmar builds great stuff.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> But why the need to pull regular life discussions back to covid arguments/government/politics/conspiracy theories continuously?
> 
> Brett, you are a good man and I consider you one of my best “online” friends. But for the life of me I don’t understand what happens to you when someone brings up covid. Can we PLEASE just agree to disagree?


Then don't post about it, I thought that's what we agreed to?

I feel the same way about you, but if you guys want to talk about c19 then I will too, but from the other side.








Over 100 Fully Vaccinated People in Washington State Test Positive for COVID-19


More than 100 people in Washington state have tested positive for COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated, authorities said March ...




www.theepochtimes.com




I know I'm a conspiracy theorist, sure they won't include the c19 vacs in the kids required vacs for school.








Pfizer-BioNTech says Covid vaccine is 100% effective in kids ages 12 to 15


Pfizer plans to submit the new vaccine data to the FDA "as soon as possible," CEO Albert Bourla said.




www-cnbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet.
> If you get a 572 clutch cover you will get the side tensioner and the captive nuts  .
> 
> Those are solid saws, the 6100. I just shipped a 6421 out last week, that's the one HD used to carry.
> Dolmar builds great stuff.



That’s a good idea.

I’m so happy that I decided to send this saw to Kevin otherwise the crank bearing would have grenaded. I had “reserved” a spot with him last fall and had contemplated doing either my 600p (which I decided to sell) or another 350/346 hybrid.

Ironically the saw had been apart before. It had a pop-up piston and the base was cut. Zog never mentioned that so I’m sure it was done prior to his ownership. 

Those long term AS members will remember that Zog was the victim of have several saws stolen about 8 years ago. I think this saw was one of the replacement fleet that was rebuilt after the theft. 

It was totally loaded with carbon too so somewhere along the line it had used a lot of cheap oil.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Then don't post about it, I thought that's what we agreed to?
> 
> I feel the same way about you, but if you guys want to talk about c19 then I will too, but from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 Fully Vaccinated People in Washington State Test Positive for COVID-19
> 
> 
> More than 100 people in Washington state have tested positive for COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated, authorities said March ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a conspiracy theorist, sure they won't include the c19 vacs in the kids required vacs for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer-BioNTech says Covid vaccine is 100% effective in kids ages 12 to 15
> 
> 
> Pfizer plans to submit the new vaccine data to the FDA "as soon as possible," CEO Albert Bourla said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-cnbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


Bruh.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Bruh.


Yep, people should be able to see/hear both sides. If people are to make a decision on something isn't it fair that they have the ability to give informed consent, no different than saw buyers wanting to at least do some due diligence. As someone offering a product you should understand this, many times I turn people off from buying something I'm selling as there are other options that are better, in this case an experimental vac in my opinion is a bad choice. You're entitled to your opinions, just like with a saw, as am I.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yep, people should be able to see/hear both sides. If people are to make a decision on something isn't it fair that they have the ability to give informed consent, no different than saw buyers wanting to at least do some due diligence. As someone offering a product you should understand this, many times I turn people off from buying something I'm selling as there are other options that are better, in this case an experimental vac in my opinion is a bad choice. You're entitled to your opinions, just like with a saw, as am I.


If you think you are “winning” an argument by posting links (some from questionable sources) ad nauseam, trust me you are not. 

This argument rekindled because you twisted my statement about the teacher not taking crap from her students into the fact that she was being manipulated by the government because she converted to online classes. 

****ing drop it already.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That’s a good idea.
> 
> I’m so happy that I decided to send this saw to Kevin otherwise the crank bearing would have grenaded. I had “reserved” a spot with him last fall and had contemplated doing either my 600p (which I decided to sell) or another 350/346 hybrid.
> 
> Ironically the saw had been apart before. It had a pop-up piston and the base was cut. Zog never mentioned that so I’m sure it was done prior to his ownership.
> 
> Those long term AS members will remember that Zog was the victim of have several saws stolen about 8 years ago. I think this saw was one of the replacement fleet that was rebuilt after the theft.
> 
> It was totally loaded with carbon too so somewhere along the line it had used a lot of cheap oil.


I wonder what piston was cut to make the popup. The 268(50mm) popup with a muffler mod and timing advance was the most powerful 372 series saw I've ran without port work done to the cylinder, and it was so easy to start for a 70cc saw it was silly.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I wonder what piston was cut to make the popup. The 268(50mm) popup with a muffler mod and timing advance was the most powerful 372 series saw I've ran without port work done to the cylinder, and it was so easy to start for a 70cc saw it was silly.



I don’t know, maybe @huskihl would know what type of piston it was.

What I do know is that as it was built when it came into my possession, it would absolutely run away from either of my ported 346’s in 16-20” softwood. And when you think that ported 346’s should be pushing 4 1/2 to 5 hp...a tired 371 should have an advantage in long bar situations but shouldn’t run away in softwood.

Either way I’m sure it will cut much better now and should provide years of good service.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If you think you are “winning” an argument by posting links (some from questionable sources) ad nauseam, trust me you are not.
> 
> This argument rekindled because you twisted my statement about the teacher not taking crap from her students into the fact that she was being manipulated by the government because she converted to online classes.
> 
> ****ing drop it already.


I could care less if I win an argument, but I will do what I can to get the other side out. So my sources are questionable?
Did you read either? Did you follow the links? What now you don't trust the authorities.
Who do you get your news thru. Have you read the cdc's reports about "breakthrough cases"? I tried to post links that are neutral and provide sources and had info from your local health dept.

"The Minnesota Department of Health is among the health departments issuing advisories about the breakthrough cases.

In the March 2 release, state officials told health workers that they are “investigating COVID-19 infections (symptomatic and asymptomatic) among people who are appropriately vaccinated with COVID-19 vaccine, also called vaccine breakthrough cases.”

The probe will help both Minnesota health officials and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention “understand to what extent sub-optimal primary immune responses among specific groups, waning immunity, vaccine compromise, and viral mutations or variants may impact susceptibility to COVID-19 infection after vaccination,” the alert stated.

“Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 from vaccine breakthrough cases is unknown and therefore isolation (separation from others) is recommended until 10 days have passed since symptom onset (or test date for asymptomatic cases), symptoms are improving, and patient has been afebrile for at least 24 hours, without fever-reducing medication.”"


----------



## svk

Nobody gives a **** Brett. We are living our lives. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Nobody gives a **** Brett. We are living our lives. I suggest you do the same.


I think you're wrong.
Regardless, bring it up and I'll respond, no different than someone talking about a saw or wood.
Don't like it, don't bring it up or anything to do with it.


----------



## svk

Has anyone heard about the forest fires in South Dakota? Beetle killed pine is burning up around Mount Rushmore. And this week’s extreme winds aren’t helping.

Not sure if preemptive logging/clearing of the beetle killed stuff could have prevented but I know both in MN and out west it sure could have.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Don't like it, don't bring it up or anything to do with it.


I will not be bullied into silence because someone around me can’t control themselves when certain topics are brought up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I will not be bullied into silence because someone around me can’t control themselves when certain topics are brought up.


Bullied lol. Sounds like a reportable offense.
You took the vac, not me lol.

This seems more uncontrolled and like bullying to me .


svk said:


> ****ing drop it already.





svk said:


> Nobody gives a **** Brett. We are living our lives. I suggest you do the same.


I guess when I suggest you don't bring it up, it's different.


----------



## Bodell0

svk said:


> Has anyone heard about the forest fires in South Dakota? Beetle killed pine is burning up around Mount Rushmore. And this week’s extreme winds aren’t helping.
> 
> Not sure if preemptive logging/clearing of the beetle killed stuff could have prevented but I know both in MN and out west it sure could have.



I live in the area. Not much left of the beetle killed trees. Most locals milled that up quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

sean donato said:


> I personally would have teed into a rear remote for the third function.


 I have not plumbed in yet but I am thinking you have a good idea there. On another site someone mentioned being able to lift and clamp onto the log at the same time rather than the lift or clamp with a diverter valve. Kubota uses a regen valve so I can't tie into the curl. 


Ambull01 said:


> Feels like I just hit the jackpot lol. Called up my local HD and they had a Makita saw for sale! Rushed over there and bought it. Not a great deal though I guess, $290. Also Makita totally changed their saw design because I didn't recognize it lol. They also reduced the cc to 61 vice 64. Anyways, pic of the saw and the woods near my house. Hopefully that will be my new scrounging area


HD stuff is often 2nd class stuff so they can sell at lower prices. We had a Jen Aire stove and when I called them for a repair part the operator was confused by the model # and then said " oh you have a HD Model not a regular Jen Aire. But I have no idea about the saw.


----------



## svk

Here’s a new one...something chewed on the air dam of my truck bumper...assuming there must have been something tasty stuck to there. Probably one of the foxes that have been hanging around.


----------



## sean donato

husqvarna257 said:


> I have not plumbed in yet but I am thinking you have a good idea there. On another site someone mentioned being able to lift and clamp onto the log at the same time rather than the lift or clamp with a diverter valve. Kubota uses a regen valve so I can't tie into the curl.
> 
> HD stuff is often 2nd class stuff so they can sell at lower prices. We had a Jen Aire stove and when I called them for a repair part the operator was confused by the model # and then said " oh you have a HD Model not a regular Jen Aire. But I have no idea about the saw.


Figured the worst it may be a bit of a pain not having it right in the joy stick, but at least your not sacrificing and loader functions.


----------



## MustangMike

I would guess a squirrel, rat or Porky before a Fox for damage like that. Looks like "rodent" teeth damage!


----------



## farmer steve

Anyone with experience with this stuff? My tractor repair guy got some literature from one of his parts suppliers that are handling it. I never saw it mentioned on any of the forums I'm on.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Anyone with experience with this stuff? My tractor repair guy got some literature from one of his parts suppliers that are handling it. I never saw it mentioned on any of the forums I'm on.
> View attachment 898627


You better ask @Czed , he's the resident chini chain expert lol.
I've seen it, but have no idea whether it's any good. Depending on who makes it, they are producing some good cutting chains.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I would guess a squirrel, rat or Porky before a Fox for damage like that. Looks like "rodent" teeth damage!


If you look on the top of the black plastic in the shaded area you can see definite canine pokes. That’s why I’m thinking either fox or small dog.

Not a huge deal as this truck is a depreciable asset but kind of weird as I’ve never seen anything chew on a car besides rodents inside the engine compartment and I’ve heard of kids eating headrests. My sister in law did that once lol.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Anyone with experience with this stuff? My tractor repair guy got some literature from one of his parts suppliers that are handling it. I never saw it mentioned on any of the forums I'm on.
> View attachment 898627


Pricing list?

I’ve had pretty good luck with Chinese stuff. Sure the stuff stretches a little bit and dulls a bit quicker but usually they are priced a lot lower.


----------



## Czed

chipper1 said:


> You better ask @Czed , he's the resident chini chain expert lol.
> I've seen it, but have no idea whether it's any good. Depending on who makes it, they are producing some good cutting chains.


37.11 a loop of stihl 84dl chisel locally 
You're damn right I run 
10.00 a loop 84dl chain 
Have for year's. 
I've gotten very good service out of it
Never heard of timber ridge but 21.00 per no way.


----------



## lone wolf

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


State Parks issue deadwood harvesting permits last time I was doing it.


----------



## huskihl

svk said:


> I don’t know, maybe @huskihl would know what type of piston it was.
> 
> What I do know is that as it was built when it came into my possession, it would absolutely run away from either of my ported 346’s in 16-20” softwood. And when you think that ported 346’s should be pushing 4 1/2 to 5 hp...a tired 371 should have an advantage in long bar situations but shouldn’t run away in softwood.
> 
> Either way I’m sure it will cut much better now and should provide years of good service.


It was a Meteor 371/2 single ring piston


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Pricing list?
> 
> I’ve had pretty good luck with Chinese stuff. Sure the stuff stretches a little bit and dulls a bit quicker but usually they are priced a lot lower.


He didn't have any prices as of yet. I'll see what i can find out on that.


----------



## sean donato

lone wolf said:


> State Parks issue deadwood harvesting permits last time I was doing it.


Depends on the state and what area your in. Cant get a permit around me, but up at my buddies cabin right above lockhaven, he get a permit every year. Sad part is I've watched our local parks, logged and they let all the dead fall, or standing dead lay or stand where it is, along with a lot of the tops. Lots of good burn wood just going to waste if you ask me.


----------



## chipper1

Czed said:


> 37.11 a loop of stihl 84dl chisel locally
> You're damn right I run
> 10.00 a loop 84dl chain
> Have for year's.
> I've gotten very good service out of it
> Never heard of timber ridge but 21.00 per no way.


That's crazy for a 2 . I can get them buy one get one half off, not sure what they run these days.
There's another place that I can take them when they are worn down and trade them in for a new chain, they were 14 last time I checked for a 24. They don't sharpen chains there so they sell them at a reduced price.
Normally I run brand name chains I get good prices on from eBay or from guys on here. I also have a good deal I get off a guy who converts husky saw into demo saws, since he buys them with a bar and chain for slightly more than without, I think I have enough large mount 20" bars and chains to last the rest of my life lol. I've been meaning to ask him to get a batch with 24" bars.


----------



## chipper1

huskihl said:


> It was a Meteor 371/2 single ring piston


So was the base cut a lot then, seems it would need to be to make a popup out of it.


----------



## farmer steve

The new Yuppie/Gen-X or whatever they are called wood hauler. Wish I wood have waited to get a new truck.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Depends on the state and what area your in. Cant get a permit around me, but up at my buddies cabin right above lockhaven, he get a permit every year. Sad part is I've watched our local parks, logged and they let all the dead fall, or standing dead lay or stand where it is, along with a lot of the tops. Lots of good burn wood just going to waste if you ask me.


Unfortunately we can't get them either, but my buddy up north can. 
It was sad to see all the ash in the river valley just die and sit there to rot, much of it is on the ground now. Before it started rotting it would have been safe for guys to be out there, now I wouldn't advise it as you never know when one will crash down. 
It's also sad when I get wood off a friend who does lot clearing, I sit there while they run all the nice sized trees into the chipper to fill it, the whole time cringing . I can't take it all.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> The new Yuppie/Gen-X or whatever they are called wood hauler. Wish I wood have waited to get a new truck.
> View attachment 898642


Can't see the pic Steve.


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> So was the base cut a lot then, seems it would need to be to make a popup out of it.


That’s how most “popup” guys port saws. Take the original piston and cut a .035-.040” dome and then cut the base to set squish. I prefer to leave the piston a flat top and cut the squish band, but in this case the piston and rings didn’t have a lot of runtime and I thought I could make it work


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Can't see the pic Steve.


This


----------



## MustangMike

A convertible PU truck ... guess they want to compete with Jeeps!


----------



## husqvarna257

A convertible truck eh ? This explains why I am having trouble finding any GM or Ford 2500 4wd regular cab with an 8' bed.


----------



## Philbert

I’m thinking photo safaris!









2022 Ford F-150 Convertible Introduced As Ultimate Open-Air 4X4 Vehicle


Ford has surprised the world with the introduction of the 2022 Ford F-150 convertible, set to hit U.S. dealerships by the end of the year.




fordauthority.com





Philbert


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> This
> View attachment 898656


You wouldn't need the window protector


----------



## chipper1

huskihl said:


> That’s how most “popup” guys port saws. Take the original piston and cut a .035-.040” dome and then cut the base to set squish. I prefer to leave the piston a flat top and cut the squish band, but in this case the piston and rings didn’t have a lot of runtime and I thought I could make it work


I didn't realize that. I thought most used a taller(from the pin to the top) piston like the 268. Makes sense if they are unaware those work, that's one of the neat things about the 50mm cylinders, lots of options.
So you just ported the one with the base cut and the popup. It sure runs good, I like those 372 chassis saws, but you already knew that.
I still haven't ran the 572 I have that you did lol.


----------



## chipper1

Touched my chain up on the 346, heading to the neighbors for some BL scrounging, Black Locust, not @Backyard Lumberjack scrounging. But I did see this for you BL, soon as I saw it I though about you  .


----------



## farmer steve

husqvarna257 said:


> A convertible truck eh ? This explains why I am having trouble finding any GM or Ford 2500 4wd regular cab with an 8' bed.


Took me about a month to find mine. Wanted the hand crank windows but those are really hard to find. Lots of 2WD but who wants one of those?


----------



## Ambull01

farmer steve said:


> Glad to see ya back.  Whereabouts is the new house?


Moved to northern VA area but don't know how to update my location on this site lol. I'm real close to Quantico Marine Corps base. They have a 1,500 yard range there! Thinking about picking up a 6.5 Creedmoor rifle and getting into long distance shooting. Another expensive hobby lol


chipper1 said:


> That's sweet.
> If you get a 572 clutch cover you will get the side tensioner and the captive nuts  .
> 
> Those are solid saws, the 6100. I just shipped a 6421 out last week, that's the one HD used to carry.
> Dolmar builds great stuff.



I really wanted another 6400 saw actually. I like the color on this Makita saw more than the older blue saws. I don't know why I gave it away to be honest, was being too nice I think lol. 


husqvarna257 said:


> I have not plumbed in yet but I am thinking you have a good idea there. On another site someone mentioned being able to lift and clamp onto the log at the same time rather than the lift or clamp with a diverter valve. Kubota uses a regen valve so I can't tie into the curl.
> 
> HD stuff is often 2nd class stuff so they can sell at lower prices. We had a Jen Aire stove and when I called them for a repair part the operator was confused by the model # and then said " oh you have a HD Model not a regular Jen Aire. But I have no idea about the saw.


I don't know, I've read some great things about these Makita saws. Loved the one I used to have.


----------



## LondonNeil

Two dogs fighting over one bone. Yeah you've every right to talk about it, but not in this thread no more. If you do, I'll get my ban hammer out and smack the pair of you. Or I would..... If I were a mod 
Farmer Steve, we need wood pictures!


----------



## Ambull01

anyone have an outdoor stove? I'm thinking about building or buying one. **** I miss wood fires so much. I looked up how to convert a nat gas fireplace to wood burning, not worth it I think lol.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> A convertible PU truck ... guess they want to compete with Jeeps!



Dodge made a convertible Dakota back In the 90’s and Chevy made the SSR and Blazer K5 convertible. 

I would love the see the chassis/suspension engineering on that f150 though.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Two dogs fighting over one bone. Yeah you've every right to talk about it, but not in this thread no more. If you do, I'll get my ban hammer out and smack the pair of you. Or I would..... If I were a mod
> Farmer Steve, we need wood pictures!


I'll see what I can do Neil. Raining and snowing here today. Sub 0*C tonite.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Two dogs fighting over one bone.


No, it's not like *two* dogs fighting over one bone.


----------



## Ambull01

What happened to mainewoods and that guy from Canada? I think he’s from Canada. He used to have a white van I believe. Used to scrounge with it.


----------



## MustangMike

Have not seen Maine Woods post in a long time unfortunately. IMO, he had the best Avatar on the planet, and I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> What happened to mainewoods and that guy from Canada? I think he’s from Canada. He used to have a white van I believe. Used to scrounge with it.


@dancan is (was) the prolific Canadian scrounger with the van. He's been like gold around here for quite a while - hard to find!


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> @dancan is (was) the prolific Canadian scrounger with the van. He's been like gold around here for quite a while - hard to find!


Oh yep, that’s the guy! I’m terrible with names lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> You wouldn't need the window protector



You’d need a noggin protector.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> No, it's not like *two* dogs fighting over one bone.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Here’s a new one...something chewed on the air dam of my truck bumper...assuming there must have been something tasty stuck to there. Probably one of the foxes that have been hanging around.
> View attachment 898615


Most likely salt if its used in your parts. More porcupine looking marks to me.


----------



## Ryan A

H-Ranch said:


> @dancan is (was) the prolific Canadian scrounger with the van. He's been like gold around here for quite a while - hard to find!


What’s wrong with scrounging with a van?


----------



## sean donato

Guys the drop top f-150 is an april fool's joke.


----------



## Philbert

Ryan A said:


> What’s wrong with scrounging with a van?View attachment 898731


It’s a ‘Woody’!

Philbert


----------



## Ryan A

Philbert said:


> It’s a ‘Woody’!
> 
> Philbert



I’ll get there. Paying off a mountain of student loan debt first. Hoping to move next year into a better paying school district for the following school year so that will for sure help financially. Just waiting for the call and the new job already did reference checks......fingers crossed!


----------



## Ryan A

sean donato said:


> Guys the drop top f-150 is an april fool's joke.


I don’t think so? Do a google search...


----------



## chipper1

Yesterday I moved some things around so I had more room for the locust(and one stick of cherry).
Added 5 or so loads to it today, lots more to go. I'll need to move the logs to the right of the medium pile to make room for another stack, it might all fit then, might.


Had about a 1/4 tank on this sharpening, nicked the forks .
The good thing is I was off the throttle and it bounced off and only damaged the one cutter.


The others look like this, great chain for dirty locust, at least for a full chisel(semi would hold up much better).


@Czed called the dealer on the stihl chains, I was curious. They are $41 now , the good thing is it's buy one get one so that's not terrible for a great quality chain.


----------



## Ambull01

Ryan A said:


> What’s wrong with scrounging with a van?View attachment 898731


Nice stacking. I tried to scrounge with my CTSV once. Car ended up sliding down a muddy hill lol. Had to call a tow truck to get it out, pretty embarrassing


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> I really wanted another 6400 saw actually. I like the color on this Makita saw more than the older blue saws. I don't know why I gave it away to be honest, was being too nice I think lol.


I have a few of the 7900/7910's, stock and ported, they are one of my favorites in the 70cc range.
While I prefer the handling of the 6400/7900 series saws, the 6100 is a great saw, and one of the easiest 60cc saws to start. 
It always comes back around, it just might now come when or in the way you thought it would .


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> I have a few of the 7900/7910's, stock and ported, they are one of my favorites in the 70cc range.
> While I prefer the handling of the 6400/7900 series saws, the 6100 is a great saw, and one of the easiest 60cc saws to start.
> It always comes back around, it just might now come when or in the way you thought it would .


Ugh man I would love to get a 7900. Probably too big of a saw for me though. Also just found out they don’t have a bb kit for the 6100 saws. Total bummer lol. Should have maybe held out for a 6400 series


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> Guys the drop top f-150 is an april fool's joke.


“ The new F-150 convertible represents one piece of our 2021 April Fools’ Day content, and will never see the light of day in any form whatsoever. ”

Yeah, but now people WANT them!

Philbert


----------



## Czed

chipper1 said:


> Yesterday I moved some things around so I had more room for the locust(and one stick of cherry).
> Added 5 or so loads to it today, lots more to go. I'll need to move the logs to the right of the medium pile to make room for another stack, it might all fit then, might.
> View attachment 898734
> 
> Had about a 1/4 tank on this sharpening, nicked the forks .
> The good thing is I was off the throttle and it bounced off and only damaged the one cutter.
> View attachment 898735
> 
> The others look like this, great chain for dirty locust, at least for a full chisel(semi would hold up much better).
> View attachment 898737
> 
> @Czed called the dealer on the stihl chains, I was curious. They are $41 now , the good thing is it's buy one get one so that's not terrible for a great quality chain.


55.00 or so was the last I paid when I bought one and got half off
For 84dl
But they don't always have the sale
They don't have it here now.
I'm not spending that kind of money on chains I can ruin anytime cutting yard tree's
I'll stay with the china stuff.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Ugh man I would love to get a 7900. Probably too big of a saw for me though. Also just found out they don’t have a bb kit for the 6100 saws. Total bummer lol. Should have maybe held out for a 6400 series


If you want to get a 6400/7900 series I'm sure you could sell or trade your 6100 for one. There are always guys wanting to trade or buy different saws and the 60cc saws are a great saw for a one saw plan, not that I'm promoting that lol.


----------



## Philbert

Had 34 email notifications from A.S. this morning: only 7 new posts. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Had 34 email notifications from A.S. this morning: only 7 new posts.
> 
> Philbert


Delayed emails?

When they changed servers a few weeks back, all of my notifications (I only elected to receive PM notifications) went to my junk folder until I moved them back to my inbox and my spam filter figured it out.


----------



## svk

A few photos from yesterday.
Overlook of Lake Superior just south of the Canadian border.






An inland lake that is a launch spot to enter the Boundary Waters. A forest fire (caused by the USFS’s unwillingness to log) wiped out all of the cabins in this area back in 2007...these are the rebuilt homes/cabins surrounded by reprog trees. These are all very large/fancy homes. Big bucks to get onto a lake that is partially in the BWCA


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> If you want to get a 6400/7900 series I'm sure you could sell or trade your 6100 for one. There are always guys wanting to trade or buy different saws and the 60cc saws are a great saw for a one saw plan, not that I'm promoting that lol.


Yeah that sounds like a plan but not sure I want to develop CAD again lol. Also just noticed you have posted 35k times!! That's crazy.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah that sounds like a plan but not sure I want to develop CAD again lol. Also just noticed you have posted 35k times!! That's crazy.


LOL. I'll have to look.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well the neighbors was blown up again . The good thing was he did keep most the logs cleaner. Maybe that was because his chain was so trashed he said he needed another one. I'm a couple tanks in and need to freshen my full chisel chain she just started to slow down enough to where its noticeable. Tried to explain it to him, stay out of the dirt. I didn't offer to sharpen his chain, but I told him I probably have one for him here he can have, I don't want to sharpen his
> View attachment 898283
> 
> Few more sticks today.
> The to buck and split for the woodshed pile.
> View attachment 898284
> 
> For use many yrs from now.
> Had to move a few sticks from the pile on the right so I had a place to put more. I still need to move a larger elm from the back side of the right pile to make more room, still haven't touched the big pile across the rd yet.
> View attachment 898285


swell pix, chipper! lotta work... lotta wood... i prespire just looking at them and imagining... even in your cool weather!  


 when done!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Seared on the stovetop then baked till done.


tasty looking fare. what did u have with them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Fast growing and sprouts new shoots underground so they can spread easily. They were planted a lot to grow as fence posts back in the day because of their rot resistance. The FIL's father planted them on his property probably 90-100 years ago and now they are all over the place. And some big ones. I try to save it as Armageddon wood since it lasts so long. Good stuff.
> 
> Also good for outdoor projects.
> View attachment 898348
> 
> View attachment 898350
> 
> View attachment 898351


nice steps! i like....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ambull01 said:


> *Oh damn you remember that? lol. man great memory!* Yeah I had some seeds and someone from PA think sent me some. I planted them but moved and bought a new house lmao Crap just noticed I have to change my saw list. can't believe my in-laws threw away my Poulan and Echo saws. ugh!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> tasty looking fare. what did u have with them...


Just alone....the salad bag kit that I had was expired by 8 days. Grrr


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> He has been doing some real nice work ..._ I'm just not sure what I would do with another ported saw!_
> 
> Currently have at least a dozen!


plenty ported saws...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Just alone....the salad bag kit that I had was expired by 8 days. Grrr


bag kit? from the store? i do like the convenience of them, but dont buy. for reasons u stated. etc. i can call a slice to lettuce with ranch... a salad. lol. or cold asparagus dipped into ranch a salad, too... sometimes we make conventional salads, too... prob be best not to dip those cold asparagus spears into too much ranch... lol

this one with some cold brussels, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A few photos from yesterday.
> Overlook of Lake Superior just south of the Canadian border.
> View attachment 898769
> 
> 
> View attachment 898770
> 
> 
> An inland lake that is a launch spot to enter the Boundary Waters. A forest fire (caused by the USFS’s unwillingness to log) wiped out all of the cabins in this area back in 2007...these are the rebuilt homes/cabins surrounded by reprog trees. These are all very large/fancy homes. Big bucks to get onto a lake that is partially in the BWCA
> View attachment 898771


good pix, scenery... enjoyed the vistas....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_freebies!_ ~ hope not too political....


----------



## Ambull01

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> plenty ported saws...
> View attachment 898785


Okay now that's a bit excessive lol. Nice salad pics, they just reminded me I haven't had anything to eat. You ever grilled a Romaine heart? It's so good. I brush some olive oil on a Romain heart sliced in half, sprinkle some salt and pepper, then throw it on the grill for about a minute or so each side. gives it a smoky flavor. Then sprinkle parmesan cheese on it and pour some Ken's Caesar dressing on it. The best


----------



## svk

Grilled romaine sounds good. It tastes too harsh for me raw. 

The first time I ate kale I didn’t like it. On suggestion of a friend I made an apple cider vinaigrette with sliced apples in the salad and it was really good.


----------



## farmer steve

Calling @LondonNeil. Best I can do with the crappy weather. Stihl to wet to go out and cut. 

Splitting apple wood today. Don't think I would attempt hand splitting with all the knots and crotches.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Calling @LondonNeil. Best I can do with the crappy weather. Stihl to wet to go out and cut. View attachment 898805
> View attachment 898806
> Splitting apple wood today. Don't think I would attempt hand splitting with all the knots and crotches.


Will you debark that Steve? The crab apple I scrounged last year was SUPER wet underneath the bark and held moisture well.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Will you debark that Steve? The crab apple I scrounged last year was SUPER wet underneath the bark and held moisture well.


No it is going to be stacked and top covered. I have about 35 trees worth. Doesn't take more than about a year to dry. None of the fruitwoods dry very well if not covered.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> A few photos from yesterday.
> Overlook of Lake Superior just south of the Canadian border.
> View attachment 898769
> 
> 
> View attachment 898770
> 
> 
> An inland lake that is a launch spot to enter the Boundary Waters. A forest fire (caused by the USFS’s unwillingness to log) wiped out all of the cabins in this area back in 2007...these are the rebuilt homes/cabins surrounded by reprog trees. These are all very large/fancy homes. Big bucks to get onto a lake that is partially in the BWCA
> View attachment 898771


Awesome pics man! I served on the USCGC Mackinaw many years ago and I remember breaking out a few of those harbors along the north shore. Obviously Duluth/Superior, but lesser known places like Taconite Harbor and Silver Bay come to mind. For those who have never seen it in person, the shoreline of Lake Superior is one of the most awe-inspiring places on earth.


----------



## LondonNeil

Apple is about the densest wood over here, about 0.85 specific gravity, but yeah, the little I've had was hard to split.


----------



## LondonNeil

Right, I'm going in to firewood sales. I've had 3 more people knock on the door in the last week to ask, ' Errrr, that Errrr.... wood..?.....Errrr.. do it want it..or....maybe.. I could..... Take.....??'
From now on my response is, '£5 per sack, minimum 8 sacks, you collect.' in fact I'm going to make it easy and print off some cards to to just hand out so I don't need to grab a pen and paper or anything. I already have one customer clearing her shed to make space. Much as I think the firewood business is a hard way to earn f' all, £5 bundles is about £1100/ cord. It would be quite satisfying to just sell to one or two customers and pay for my fuel, oils, chains etc. I don't expect I'll get rich! Hahaha.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Had 34 email notifications from A.S. this morning: only 7 new posts.
> 
> Philbert



I was on 2x during the day and evening. both times the site kept dropping out. Finally gave up in frustration.


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil . The only way to make a lot money selling firewood is start with a lot more money.


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> @LondonNeil . The only way to make a lot money selling firewood is start with a lot more money.


Exactly. And hand processing ARB waste is a hard way to do it. But I'll happily sell a few sacks if I can I guess. However i suspect it's lockdown, people WFH and the usual stores that stock bundles being closed, that's why I'm getting some one knock every 10-14 days this winter. I've missed my opportunity to get rich.... Unless (and I bloody hope not!) We are still in this mess next winter!


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah there's not a lot of money in firewood. Around here the big firewood guys have processers and dump trucks. A lot of $5 a bag guys down every road. The kids used to stuff bags and sell them at the road. I sometimes sell when I over scrounge. For heating wood most people want delivery and it's hard to make money loading and unloading by hand and delivering by the pickup load. When I get offered poplar and willow etc by friends, instead of being a wood snob, I take it and stack it separately for campfire wood. Once this accumulates I advertise campfire wood by the cord and smaller orders welcome. Campers and cottage renters are the best customers. It's cheaper than the wood sold at the parks and are happy to pay the going rate for heating wood for a load of pine or poplar, willow etc. I hate seeing good hardwood wasted in campfires anyway. Won't get rich but pays for the equipment I use to heat my home.... As I write this, I am looking out back and the campfire wood pile is getting slim. Wasn't planning on scrounging this year because I have a great stash of heating wood, enough for at least the next 2 possibly 3 winters, but perhaps some camp wood is in order!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

What do y’all do about ticks when scrounging? They are really bad around here. I’ll walk into the woods during tick season and have a bunch of them bite me repeatedly. Luckily I’m mildly allergic to insect bites so it feels itchy immediately so I know they’re on me lol. You guys use permethrin?


----------



## svk

I hadn’t been but after having Lyme once I will be more careful. Also that lone star tick is bad news.


----------



## svk

Heard some sad news yesterday. A kid who I coached about 5 years ago is in custody and will probably end up being charged with attempted manslaughter after severely beating up another kid. This young man was being raised by his grandparents because his parents passed in a murder-suicide when he was 4. It’s very unfortunate that he seems destined to go down the same path that his father did. 

At the time I knew him, he was a well behaved respectful kid. Sad to see.


----------



## sean donato

Had a guy I work with swear by 2 things for ticks. The first was rubbing vicks vapor cream on the back of your neck and just above your ankles before you go out, amd the other was rubbing your neck and arms down with a used dryer sheet wile you were out working. I hate vicks vapor cream so never tried that, but the dryer sheet seemed to work to keep the tics at bay, but could have been a coincidence as well. I dont typically get tics on me often, and only ever had 2 that latched on. I'd nothing else, deet and permethrin work great, but not the best for your body, medically speaking.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Heard some sad news yesterday. A kid who I coached about 5 years ago is in custody and will probably end up being charged with attempted manslaughter after severely beating up another kid. This young man was being raised by his grandparents because his parents passed in a murder-suicide when he was 4. It’s very unfortunate that he seems destined to go down the same path that his father did.
> 
> At the time I knew him, he was a well behaved respectful kid. Sad to see.


That's terrible news! Hopefully the other kids makes a full recovery. Have you heard what caused the altercation?


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> That's terrible news! Hopefully the other kids makes a full recovery. Have you heard what caused the altercation?


No idea on that. I believe he’s been in some sort of reform school for the last two years. I know he doesn’t go to the school that my son used to go to for at least that long.

My son heard via a mutual friend who still lives down there. They still aren’t sure if the victim is going to survive.


----------



## svk

I can imagine if the victim passes they’ll try to charge him as an adult (he’s 16).


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Heard some sad news yesterday. A kid who I coached about 5 years ago is in custody and will probably end up being charged with attempted manslaughter after severely beating up another kid. This young man was being raised by his grandparents because his parents passed in a murder-suicide when he was 4. It’s very unfortunate that he seems destined to go down the same path that his father did.
> 
> At the time I knew him, he was a well behaved respectful kid. Sad to see.


What do you coach? That sucks. Maybe this will be the supreme wake up call to get his act together although I've heard things can go down hill quick in prison. 


sean donato said:


> Had a guy I work with swear by 2 things for ticks. The first was rubbing vicks vapor cream on the back of your neck and just above your ankles before you go out, amd the other was rubbing your neck and arms down with a used dryer sheet wile you were out working. I hate vicks vapor cream so never tried that, but the dryer sheet seemed to work to keep the tics at bay, but could have been a coincidence as well. I dont typically get tics on me often, and only ever had 2 that latched on. I'd nothing else, deet and permethrin work great, but not the best for your body, medically speaking.


I've heard of dryer sheets for mosquitoes but not for ticks, I may try it. Ticks and mosquitoes love me. Haven't heard of deet or permethrin being bad for you actually, I'll have to look that up a bit more.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> What do you coach? That sucks. Maybe this will be the supreme wake up call to get his act together although I've heard things can go down hill quick in prison.
> 
> I've heard of dryer sheets for mosquitoes but not for ticks, I may try it. Ticks and mosquitoes love me. Haven't heard of deet or permethrin being bad for you actually, I'll have to look that up a bit more.


I used to coach youth basketball and soccer.

I hope so. It’s a shame to see him go from a good kid to this. He started off about a year after I coached him being disruptive in school to tobacco then alcohol then drugs then more trouble. In and out of treatment programs and alternative schools.

Can only hope that he gets enough time to cool off and think about his actions so he doesn’t continue to go down this path.


----------



## Philbert

Spent a lot of time in the woods, and only had a few ticks over the years. Then, a few years ago, I participated in one of this ‘adopt a highway’ events. Got COVERED! Got home, took a soapy, hot shower, and STILL found a few more on me! Big believer in bug repellent spray now. 

P.S. the buggers can often survive a trip through the washer on your clothes!

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Grilled romaine sounds good. It tastes too harsh for me raw.
> 
> The first time I ate kale I didn’t like it. On suggestion of a friend I made an apple cider vinaigrette with sliced apples in the salad and it was really good.


i like romaine. usually just get a big bag of them at Sam's. not bad. can grow it down here, romaine varieties. like: Cesar. ok, taste. got a Cesar growing out in garden currently. doing ok, so far! have had romaine from a home garden in PNW... and it was very tasty. sweet with a nice lettuce flavor. never had it grilled.

i like iceberg lettuce steaks; w/Ranch


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Spent a lot of time in the woods, and only had a few ticks over the years. Then, a few years ago, I participated in one of this ‘adopt a highway’ events. Got COVERED! Got home, took a soapy, hot shower, and STILL found a few more on me! *Big believer in bug repellent spray now. *
> 
> P.S. the buggers can often survive a trip through the washer on your clothes!
> 
> Philbert


warmer weather brings out the OFF for me down here. i dont even bother to go out in yards to work... w/o!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I was on 2x during the day and evening. both times the site kept dropping out. Finally gave up in frustration.


running ok now. but posts can run slow... and sometimes redraw is joke! 

not


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> @LondonNeil . The only way to make a lot money selling firewood is_* start with a lot more money.*_


listen to Farmer Steve! ... he knows what he is talking about!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Yeah there's not a lot of money in firewood. Around here the big firewood guys have processers and dump trucks. A lot of $5 a bag guys down every road. The kids used to stuff bags and sell them at the road. I sometimes sell when I over scrounge. ... As I write this, I am looking out back a*nd the campfire wood pile is getting slim.* Wasn't planning on scrounging this year because I have a great stash of heating wood, enough for at least the next 2 possibly 3 winters, but perhaps some camp wood is in order!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


no campfire wood... no camp fire!

Brutus rockin' on...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I hadn’t been but after having Lyme once I will be more careful. Also that lone star tick is bad news.


noted!

Lone Star tick...


----------



## Logger nate

Might have to try the dryer sheets and vicks, hardly ever get ticks on me but know a couple people here that got Lyme disease, don’t sound fun.
Scrounged up some metal roofing after last weekends wind storm, 4000 sq ft came off airport hanger

And some red fir wind fall on my sons mail/freight route


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Might have to try the dryer sheets and vicks, hardly ever get ticks on me but know a couple people here that got Lyme disease, don’t sound fun.
> Scrounged up some metal roofing after last weekends wind storm, 4000 sq ft came off airport hangerView attachment 898887
> View attachment 898886
> And some red fir wind fall on my sons mail/freight route View attachment 898891
> View attachment 898892


swell mountain pix. reminds me of some places my Dad took us hunting as kids... Oregon. pretty sure i may have seen some deer up slope in those open areas moving...  road says back country to me... or close!


----------



## old CB

I sold firewood when I was young. People see my giant firewood pile and ask if I sell any. I don't sell a stick of wood, altho I give away plenty of rounds produced in my work.

Was watching a guy load 8 or 10 wrapped bundles of pine (it's what we produce around here) into his car at the grocery store last week. All I could think was, Go up the road a bit and buy twice that for a fraction of the cost at one of the local firewood yards. But town folk don't know such things.

A couple years ago I glanced at the firewood bundles outside a grocery store and saw copious moisture condensed inside the plastic wrappers. Some poor soul was going to buy that schit and wonder why his fireplace produced only smoke.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

don't know if u can get any of this stuff. it's NEW and may not be avail in all areas. [  ] kinda like some beers - Oly and Coors comes to mind... but should you be looking for a swell dessert to go with your Easter Dinner... i cannot recommend this enuff! 
 ice cream! note: with cone.




in any event, hope you have a nice Easter Weekend.


----------



## svk

Heading up to the cabin. Have to cut a few problem balsams before my permit expires on 4/10.

Being I’m cutting sappy crap wood, I left most of the new to me saws at home and just have a L65 I scrounged over the winter plus the Zog 346.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Heading up to the cabin. Have to cut a few problem balsams before my permit expires on 4/10.
> 
> Being I’m cutting sappy crap wood, I left most of the new to me saws at home and just have a L65 I scrounged over the winter plus the Zog 346.


have a nice weekend! anything special planned for Easter Dinner? roasted lamb shanks here with rosemary ~


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> have a nice weekend! anything special planned for Easter Dinner? roasted lamb shanks here with rosemary ~
> 
> View attachment 898976


Steaks and au gratin here


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

themes for the weekend...

He has risen...

Peter Cottontail


----------



## farmer steve

Last load of apple home this morning. @LondonNeil.


----------



## Ryan A

I’ll spray my clothes in permethrin for early archery season here. Ticks get bad. I like sawyers personally but there’s other manufactures too.


----------



## svk

Put several balsamweeds on the ground. I’ll get everything limbed/bucked (the smaller crap will be burned) but won’t be doing any piling today.

Had one twist a little when falling and clipped my topper window on the plow truck but only put a dent in the aluminum. Topper was free anyhow.


New to me L65 runs good but oil hole on bar was fully crudded up. Cleaned everything out and ready to test again.



Zog’s Moody ported 346. It runs great, Moody built a decent saw before he started doing shady stuff.


My 154. I bought this saw last spring, sight unseen with no recoil and no clutch cover. Pieced together on the cheap and has a Swiss cheese muffler mod. Runs great.


----------



## svk

Done for the day.

3 hours of cutting is enough for this fat man. First time running saws for any appreciable time since December.


----------



## Ambull01

Took this little tree down in my yard. It kicked my butt. Just realized it's been five years since I've ran a chainsaw. Also bought a new Fiskars splitting axe, damn that thing is awesome. Felt good to swing an axe again, was almost better than running the chainsaw. 
I have to figure out how to adjust the carb again, saw would cut off at idle. I may try to do that high side adjustment so it four strokes when it's not cutting but that may be too far in the weeds lol. Figured the saw would be tuned properly since HD was renting it out but nope. The filter is pretty filthy too so just ordered a new one. Anyways, time to drink some Modelos and look at all the trees I want to cut down in the wooded area next to me lol.


----------



## Jere39

Two weeks ago this spruce in my lawn started listing to the north after a day of heavy winds:




I was busy getting organized for a week on OBX rushing the weather and beating the crowds. Came home and found that more winds while I was away finished the job:




Cut it as is into 5 x 14' sections and dragged them into the woods:




Discovered a 14' section of spruce with all limbs attached makes a great trail groomer attachment, so I drug one around the trail system in the woods before dropping it at a convenient place. I limbed these sections out right along one of my trails, and after the limbs dry a while, I run them through the chipper and use the results as a trail mix to level it a bit and keep me out of the mud and ease my way over the rocks and roots.

The five logs will be added to my shooting backstop to compensate for a couple years of settling.




There is a use for everything in my new green deal


----------



## sean donato

Ryan A said:


> I’ll spray my clothes in permethrin for early archery season here. Ticks get bad. I like sawyers personally but there’s other manufactures too.
> View attachment 898987


Keep it on your clothes and dont get it on your skin. Short term side effects arnt bad, long term side effects are worse then the tick bite. Although I doubt anyone is dumb enough to ingest or bath in the stuff.




__





6 Neurotoxicity of Permethrin - Health Effects of Permethrin-Impregnated Army Battle-Dress Uniforms - NCBI Bookshelf






www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Deet is typically a safer alternative. Although there have been rumors (I'll call it) that it's also not safe in high concentrations, its much safer then permethrin.


----------



## Philbert

*Air Fryer 'Hard Boiled' Eggs!*

250°F; 16 minutes; plunge into ice water.

Adjust, as needed, for your air fryer.


Philbert


----------



## Ambull01

Well that looks like a really old study. Everything I’ve read points to it being safe, DEET too. They’ve both been studied for decades. All my military camouflage uniforms were treated with permethrin.
Also, I’m not sure how effective DEET is for ticks. It really works for mosquitoes but ticks are stubborn little bastards. I usually use DEET on my skin and permethrin on my clothes. Was just wondering if anyone else used something else.


----------



## svk

Deet certainly works for ticks too. Permethrin is krypton to them versus deet is an deterrent/annoyance.


----------



## chipper1

Ran one of the 346's today, it's all stock(may fix that). It's right on the edge of being too fat, needs to be leaned out a bit for weather any warmer than today, it was 62. I've also been using an ms201cm rear handle, nice light saw. I sold the two I had before, and had to get another, I like them a lot. 
So I had an interesting thing happen today, my daughter saw someone pull out of the neighbors with some wood . I'm just joking, I could care less, but there's more to the story. I talked to my neighbor and his BIL came by to get a load, the neighbors wife said to him, are you sure that the right thing to do(giving the wood to her brother), Brett's been working real hard out there. He knew I didn't care as I already have plenty, I just thought it was nice she recognized that I've been doing a good bit to help them, I thought it was a bit funny she was willing to give it to me over her brother.

I moved the bigger pine log from the front of the second green log pile today and I also lifted the bigger locust log in the back up to allow more wood to get back against the trees. I'm hoping to get a few boards out of it and want it on top instead of the bottom as I don't plan on bucking any of these green wood piles anytime soon. Then I added a few more loads of sticks to the pile and two nice sized logs to the pile I plan on bucking and splitting to put in the woodshed for 2 seasons from now.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Ran one of the 346's today, it's all stock(may fix that). It's right on the edge of being too fat, needs to be leaned out a bit for weather any warmer than today, it was 62. I've also been using an ms201cm rear handle, nice light saw. I sold the two I had before, and had to get another, I like them a lot.
> So I had an interesting thing happen today, my daughter saw someone pull out of the neighbors with some wood . I'm just joking, I could care less, but there's more to the story. I talked to my neighbor and his BIL came by to get a load, the neighbors wife said to him, are you sure that the right thing to do(giving the wood to her brother), Brett's been working real hard out there. He knew I didn't care as I already have plenty, I just thought it was nice she recognized that I've been doing a good bit to help them, I thought it was a bit funny she was willing to give it to me over her brother.
> 
> I moved the bigger pine log from the front of the second green log pile today and I also lifted the bigger locust log in the back up to allow more wood to get back against the trees. I'm hoping to get a few boards out of it and want it on top instead of the bottom as I don't plan on bucking any of these green wood piles anytime soon. Then I added a few more loads of sticks to the pile and two nice sized logs to the pile I plan on bucking and splitting to put in the woodshed for 2 seasons from now.
> View attachment 899104
> View attachment 899105


Nice log decks!
You have a stock saw?? Lol, how do you like the 346 compared to the 550? Seems like I haven’t seen any pictures or videos of a 550 for awhile. And still waiting to see the newer ported bigger saws ran.... . If fuel wasn’t so expensive I’d drive over and help you out


----------



## Logger nate

Finally able to trim some limbs from the big pine by our house today. Had 4 wheeler parked under it all winter and tarp I had over 4 wheeler was stuck in the ice, thawed enough to move it today. 
Bought a climbing line and prusik because my flip line wasn’t really long enough to go around this tree and another one I need to trim. 14” bar on the echo 2511 barely reached through some limbs and they were pretty long
Hopefully less pitch on the car and pine cones and needles to clean up and less limb weight on house side of tree


----------



## sean donato

Ambull01 said:


> Well that looks like a really old study. Everything I’ve read points to it being safe, DEET too. They’ve both been studied for decades. All my military camouflage uniforms were treated with permethrin.
> Also, I’m not sure how effective DEET is for ticks. It really works for mosquitoes but ticks are stubborn little bastards. I usually use DEET on my skin and permethrin on my clothes. Was just wondering if anyone else used something else.


Yeah it's an older study but still valid points are made. I didnt look up for anything new specifically as I havent used it since I had kids. Like ive said before I dont typically get ticks on me for some reason so I've never felt the need to use anything stronger then deet, and i dont typically use that either. (More so because my wife is paranoid it will affect the kids somehow.)


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Like ive said before I dont typically get ticks on me for some reason


I’m not sure if ticks prefer certain blood types like mosquitoes do. Mosquitoes certainly have a preference and I’m not their preferred blood type. If I’m in the company of other folks, I’m usually left along unless there are tons of mosquitoes. Maybe you are a lucky one too.


----------



## MustangMike

Running a saw that is not properly tuned is an invitation to burn it up.

When you get that new filter, make sure it 4 strokes when not in the cut (warm it up a bit first before tuning).

I would be surprised if many of the folks at HD know how to tune a saw, and even more surprised if the check the tune on returned rentals.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Easter!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I dunno Benp, I think 20in just gets a lot done for me. Grew up running 20in while cutting fire wood. I did find a 77cc Poulan Pro (Jonsered) on Craigslist for $100 I've seriously been considering grabbing, it has a 24 but I might put a 28 on it for "my big saw" Any of you fellas run a 2077 Red, or Partner 7700 or Poulan Pro 475?? I figure $100 for a 77cc saw, if it runs it is a good deal..... Unless you guys tell me that model is a turd....
> 
> Was running my smallest Husky today, the pallet pile at work was getting out of hand so the 136 got going and made some kindling for my woodstove. I keep the flats handy for the wife and just run the 2x4 sections in the stove for "free heat" Ive learned to run them wide open throttle so that they don't nasty up the chimney too much.
> 
> Little update on Bills wood pile, my jackass nephew that stepped up big on Saturday, he was supposed to finish the splitting yesterday... Still hasn't showed up. Bill asked me if I have heard from him, "nope, but ill fix his ass" quick call to my dad (he gives NO ***** about hurting feelings) and I think the kid will be there tomorrow. Pops has never been one to sugar coat anything, he'll explain to my 20 year old nephew that real men don't say they are going to do something then back out. I was worried that the kid was just saying he'd show to make himself look good to my dad, pops told me to give him the benefit of the doubt. And I know, something might have come up, but NO CALL NO SHOW is BULL$HIT.
> Looks like Saturday I'll be doing wood again, oh at my house too, having a load of logs dropped off too. Bartered one of my employees, his dad sells wood. Traded "take off wheels" for a load of logs, he said "you sure you don't want split wood" I said, will I get more wood in log form.... "yes" well I don't mind working, give me logs.


Did you ever buy this saw? I have a poulan 505 which is the same saw in 83 cc.


----------



## svk

@benp I saw you were online. Hope all is well with you. We miss your contributions in here.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice log decks!
> You have a stock saw?? Lol, how do you like the 346 compared to the 550? Seems like I haven’t seen any pictures or videos of a 550 for awhile. And still waiting to see the newer ported bigger saws ran.... . If fuel wasn’t so expensive I’d drive over and help you out


I have a good number of them actually, I'll put together a list lol.
Stock for stock the 550 beats out the 346 in all categories cutting and I really like the 346's. But the simplicity of a 346 is great if there's ever a problem. The 550 and the 2252 are just sitting in the basement, along with the others. I'll probably get some bigger saws out this week, those logs to the right of the pile are for cutting cookies with them, but I may have a little work for them to do. I haven't gotten any new ported saws in a while, but I still need to get the 572 out and run it. Maybe I can do a video with the ported 572 and the bark box 462(haven't ran that one either  ) with the same bar and chain.
You make it sound like you're driving a V-10 or something .


----------



## JustJeff

One of my round stacks has started to collapse. Just noticed it today, it's the side facing away from the house. Im not posting any pics because.....well if there's no pics it didn't happen!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I have a good number of them actually, I'll put together a list lol.
> Stock for stock the 550 beats out the 346 in all categories cutting and I really like the 346's. But the simplicity of a 346 is great if there's ever a problem. The 550 and the 2252 are just sitting in the basement, along with the others. I'll probably get some bigger saws out this week, those logs to the right of the pile are for cutting cookies with them, but I may have a little work for them to do. I haven't gotten any new ported saws in a while, but I still need to get the 572 out and run it. Maybe I can do a video with the ported 572 and the bark box 462(haven't ran that one either  ) with the same bar and chain.
> You make it sound like you're driving a V-10 or something .


Well, comparing a ported saw to a muffle modded saw ... I think we will know the results in advance!

They will likely both need some break in before they get full power.


----------



## H-Ranch

This post inspired by Joe @rarefish383 when he posted his bankers chair refinishing job. I missed one on Craigslist a couple months ago but picked this one up on Tuesday night for $25. 


It's been my project this week and I'm just about finished.


----------



## sean donato

Had a bit of free time today. Messed with my mates 445 husqy. Got it running "good" or as good as can be. Old coil was junk, and shes a slow cutter with a 20" and safety chain strung up. Tried talking him into a nice 16" bar I have here. Said it just wouldnt be enough for such a large saw (roll eyes, lol.) I didnt replace the narrow wheel for my grinder, so I hand filed a few chains for him. Should get him by for a wile. 
Happy easter all.


----------



## Ambull01

Logger nate said:


> Finally able to trim some limbs from the big pine by our house today. Had 4 wheeler parked under it all winter and tarp I had over 4 wheeler was stuck in the ice, thawed enough to move it today. View attachment 899116
> Bought a climbing line and prusik because my flip line wasn’t really long enough to go around this tree and another one I need to trim. 14” bar on the echo 2511 barely reached through some limbs and they were pretty longView attachment 899117
> Hopefully less pitch on the car and pine cones and needles to clean up and less limb weight on house side of treeView attachment 899118
> View attachment 899119


Damn you’re a badass! I used a ladder and handsaw to get the long pieces that were close to my house. There’s no way I’m using a chainsaw on a ladder, much less climbing up a tree with a rope and chainsaw lol.


sean donato said:


> Yeah it's an older study but still valid points are made. I didnt look up for anything new specifically as I havent used it since I had kids. Like ive said before I dont typically get ticks on me for some reason so I've never felt the need to use anything stronger then deet, and i dont typically use that either. (More so because my wife is paranoid it will affect the kids somehow.)


That’s cool. Hope it didn’t seem like I was poking at you. Ticks love me so I take extra precautions lol. My wife is a nurse so I’ll ask her to keep an eye me to see if I act strange. That may be a little hard because I’m already a strange dude


svk said:


> I’m not sure if ticks prefer certain blood types like mosquitoes do. Mosquitoes certainly have a preference and I’m not their preferred blood type. If I’m in the company of other folks, I’m usually left along unless there are tons of mosquitoes. Maybe you are a lucky one too.


Man mosquitoes LOVE me. Been like this since I was a kid in HI. Would go camping and wake up looking like Dumbo because I forgot to close the tent. Multiple bites on my ears. I’m a mosquito magnet


MustangMike said:


> Running a saw that is not properly tuned is an invitation to burn it up.
> 
> When you get that new filter, make sure it 4 strokes when not in the cut (warm it up a bit first before tuning).
> 
> I would be surprised if many of the folks at HD know how to tune a saw, and even more surprised if the check the tune on returned rentals.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


I cleaned the old filter last night using soapy water, looks pretty good now. Still waiting for the new filter to arrive. Took the carb off and hacksawed a notch on the high adjustment so I can turn it with a flat head. I think I have the high side set but the low side and I think T adjustment is kicking my ass. The 6401 was easier to tune I think. Could also just be the fact that I’m an idiot and can’t tune a saw to save my life.


----------



## Ambull01

sorry boring scrounge since it’s in my yard but again, first time using a saw in about 5 years lol. I don’t remember cutting a tree as being so much damn work. My wife hasn’t seen all the wood chips yet, waiting for her to be pissed. If this saw burns up I’m getting a 7900 or whatever they’re called now
Not sure why it’s sideways, maybe because I’m doing this on my phone and too tired to get on my PC/laptop. Also my bad on all the quotes! Just feeling a little good running a chainsaw again and lots of Modelos.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> My wife hasn’t seen all the wood chips yet, waiting for her to be pissed.


Ya gotta try to sell it as mulch/lawn food. Worth a shot.


Ambull01 said:


> Just feeling a little good running a chainsaw again and lots of Modelos.


And that its sounding real good about now - Modelo Especial is one of my favs. Might have to make a beer run now!


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 899241
> 
> sorry boring scrounge since it’s in my yard but again, first time using a saw in about 5 years lol. I don’t remember cutting a tree as being so much damn work. My wife hasn’t seen all the wood chips yet, waiting for her to be pissed. If this saw burns up I’m getting a 7900 or whatever they’re called now
> Not sure why it’s sideways, maybe because I’m doing this on my phone and too tired to get on my PC/laptop. Also my bad on all the quotes! Just feeling a little good running a chainsaw again and lots of Modelos.


Shoot, it seems like a good amount of work even when I'm running them nearly every day lol.
The picture straightened out when I clicked on it, I thought that was odd. 
I like running smaller chains when I'm doing trees for people in their yard, I can hit the chips with my backpack blower and most fall right into the grass.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 899037
> 
> Anyways, time to drink some Modelos


Beer run!


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> Shoot, it seems like a good amount of work even when I'm running them nearly every day lol.
> The picture straightened out when I clicked on it, I thought that was odd.
> I like running smaller chains when I'm doing trees for people in their yard, I can hit the chips with my backpack blower and most fall right into the grass.


Oh man felt like I sprinted for three miles. Had to keep going though just in case a neighbor was watching me lol. So you use a smaller bar and chain for yard trees? Only running a 20” bar now. Also I’m already looking for a 7900, damn CAD got me already 


H-Ranch said:


> Beer run!
> View attachment 899269


Nice, a man with great taste! Been trying to convince my brother to stop drinking Bud Light for years with no success. I like the green Dos Equis too. Stella is great as well. Modelos have taken the muscle pain away for tonight


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, comparing a ported saw to a muffle modded saw ... I think we will know the results in advance!
> 
> They will likely both need some break in before they get full power.


I said "with" those two, not as a comparison, just two different 70cc saws. I think you'd know I try not to be biased when comparing saws, even though I prefer the handling on huskys, and because of that many times I recommend guys buy a stihl if that's what they are used to. Heck I've even said the 462 is and awesome saw and the best 70cc saw out for the power to weight multiple times, but I also said let's see how they hold up (same with the 572). Husky still has the better flippy caps . Even testing two of the same model saws ported by the same person at the same time, one will be faster.

What's funny is I could put all the details in the description and tell everyone the one is ported and the other isn't and that the husky should beat it no problem, and guys would still make comments saying the chain on the stihl was dull(even if I cut with it on the stihl first). The same would happen if it was the other way around, that's one of the reasons I don't do videos with multiple saws. 
The 462 is broke in, the 572 only has a couple tanks on it.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man felt like I sprinted for three miles. Had to keep going though just in case a neighbor was watching me lol. So you use a smaller bar and chain for yard trees? Only running a 20” bar now. Also I’m already looking for a 7900, damn CAD got me already


That's funny.
I like to run my 550 with a 325 chain and my smaller saws with 3/8 picco for doing work on lawns as those chains leave smaller chips than standard 3/8.

You might as well get a 7900 that's ported too. That being said, I know how it is all too well . The truth is the 6100 is a great all around saw, it can run a 20 or even a 24 without much of a problem. If you plan on burying a 24 on a normal basis, then I could see "needing" a larger saw. Most of what I do could be done with a modern pro grade 50cc saw, but when I really need a 70cc saw I really need it, but it's not that often. I sure like the power of a ported 70cc saw though.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Beer run!
> View attachment 899269


That turned out real nice, I'm talking about the chair .


----------



## MustangMike

Ambull01 said:


> the low side and I think T adjustment is kicking my ass


It is more about patience than rocket science.

Most saws have 3 adjustment screws ... Hi, Low and Idle. The idle screw just simply opens the throttle a bit when you turn it clockwise, but sometimes it is turned out so far that you need to move it quite a bit for it to do anything. (It won't raise the idle till it is turned in enough to make contact).

First, check where your Low screw is set. (Gently screw it in all the way, keeping track of how much it turns till it stops). Usually, a good starting point is about one turn out.

Then, slowly turn the Low one way or the other and see if the idle picks up or smooth's out. If you can not fix the idle by doing this, you may need to adjust the idle screw for a higher idle (turn clockwise till you hear the idle increase).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> It is more about patience than rocket science.
> 
> Most saws have 3 adjustment screws ... Hi, Low and Idle. The idle screw just simply opens the throttle a bit when you turn it clockwise, but sometimes it is turned out so far that you need to move it quite a bit for it to do anything. (It won't raise the idle till it is turned in enough to make contact).
> 
> First, check where your Low screw is set. (Gently screw it in all the way, keeping track of how much it turns till it stops). Usually, a good starting point is about one turn out.
> 
> Then, slowly turn the Low one way or the other and see if the idle picks up or smooth's out. If you can not fix the idle by doing this, you may need to adjust the idle screw for a higher idle (turn clockwise till you hear the idle increase).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yep, yes sir that helps. I read an article (from Madsen or something like that I believe). Turned all the adjustment screws until they were lightly seated then adjusted from there. I think they’re not too bad but wanted them all to be perfect, kinda OCD lol. I may mess around with it some more and hopefully be satisfied with it eventually


----------



## rarefish383

The beer has the proper Golden color to go with the char. 


H-Ranch said:


> Beer run!
> View attachment 899269


----------



## svk

Kind of in a foul mood yesterday so didn’t do much except sharpen some chains and worked on my McCinderblock a bit. My dad died 21 years ago on Easter Saturday and despite my best efforts I just cannot enjoy myself on Easter. I always honor his legacy on the date that he passed (4/22) but no matter what I feel his loss on Easter Sunday. I thought after this long that it wouldn’t impact me but it still does.

I must have sharpened at least twelve chains yesterday and am now completely caught up with the 3/8” loops from the bucket of rocked chains I had saved up plus
a couple off of saws from the working fleet. I have not yet done the depth gauges on these as I prefer to hand file those so I can get the nice rounded edge on the leading edge which makes the chain cut smoother. Side note-I don’t rock many chains myself. These were mostly new to me chains that someone else had rocked.

I continue to learn the ropes of the new to me chain grinder from Philbert. I’ve become pretty good with the adjustment and not overheating the cutter when grinding back rocked cutters. Also dressing the wheel when it gets cruddy. I see why @Philbert cleans his chains prior to sharpening. For me the biggest thing is paying attention to how deep I cut as different brands of chain require different heights. Sometimes I feel like selling all of my chains except for full chisel Oregon so I can level set things.

I sharpened one Vanguard chain from the McCinder saw that I had used for a big stumping project at the park. Used the grinder to set the depth gauges and the saw cut very well. Never had a complaint with the cutting speed of Vanguard but adjusting THOSE depth gauges manually is a pain.

That saw hadn’t been oiling right and the bar adjustment was weird. Finally realized it was due to a homemade bar tensioner piece that must have been robbed from a different saw. It was binding when you tightened the bar nuts down and the bar oil was just running out along the side of the bar plates. Nabbed one from a parts saw and after cleaning the goop from the bar rails it seems to be oiling properly now. I’m planning on holding onto this saw for stumping purposes as despite its gangly appearance it’s got plenty of power and has that nice raspy McCulloch exhaust tone. Plus I only paid $30 for it.


----------



## old CB

McCinder block was my saw for a number of years, so some nostalgia looking at yours, SVK. Mine went to camp (along with another for parts), but then it was acting up, not running right, and since I have no shop full of tools at camp and don't want to spend camp time putzing with a balky 610, I traded the yellow antiques in and bought a 562. Now there's a fine saw.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Kind of in a foul mood yesterday so didn’t do much except sharpen some chains and worked on my McCinderblock a bit. My dad died 21 years ago on Easter Saturday and despite my best efforts I just cannot enjoy myself on Easter. I always honor his legacy on the date that he passed (4/22) but no matter what I feel his loss on Easter Sunday. I thought after this long that it wouldn’t impact me but it still does.
> 
> I must have sharpened at least twelve chains yesterday and am now completely caught up with the 3/8” loops from the bucket of rocked chains I had saved up plus
> a couple off of saws from the working fleet. I have not yet done the depth gauges on these as I prefer to hand file those so I can get the nice rounded edge on the leading edge which makes the chain cut smoother. Side note-I don’t rock many chains myself. These were mostly new to me chains that someone else had rocked.
> 
> I continue to learn the ropes of the new to me chain grinder from Philbert. I’ve become pretty good with the adjustment and not overheating the cutter when grinding back rocked cutters. Also dressing the wheel when it gets cruddy. I see why @Philbert cleans his chains prior to sharpening. For me the biggest thing is paying attention to how deep I cut as different brands of chain require different heights. Sometimes I feel like selling all of my chains except for full chisel Oregon so I can level set things.
> 
> I sharpened one Vanguard chain from the McCinder saw that I had used for a big stumping project at the park. Used the grinder to set the depth gauges and the saw cut very well. Never had a complaint with the cutting speed of Vanguard but adjusting THOSE depth gauges manually is a pain.
> 
> That saw hadn’t been oiling right and the bar adjustment was weird. Finally realized it was due to a homemade bar tensioner piece that must have been robbed from a different saw. It was binding when you tightened the bar nuts down and the bar oil was just running out along the side of the bar plates. Nabbed one from a parts saw and after cleaning the goop from the bar rails it seems to be oiling properly now. I’m planning on holding onto this saw for stumping purposes as despite its gangly appearance it’s got plenty of power and has that nice raspy McCulloch exhaust tone. Plus I only paid $30 for it.
> 
> View attachment 899326


Looks a lot like my pm605, heavy and shaky, but starts, and cuts everytime I have mine out.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> McCinder block was my saw for a number of years, so some nostalgia looking at yours, SVK. Mine went to camp (along with another for parts), but then it was acting up, not running right, and since I have no shop full of tools at camp and don't want to spend camp time putzing with a balky 610, I traded the yellow antiques in and bought a 562. Now there's a fine saw.


Totally understand that!

I’m very mindful of not cutting with dull chains on my nicer saws but sometimes you are halfway through a stump cut and hit something and I want a saw that I won’t feel bad running through the rest of the cut with a dull chain so this saw is perfect as it’s both fairly torquey and wouldn’t be a loss if it did burn up.

Also-a PM610 won’t grow legs and walk away from your truck when you stop for breakfast or a beer. I always have to lock up the better saws when I stop.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Looks a lot like my pm605, heavy and shaky, but starts, and cuts everytime I have mine out.


Yup.

I haven’t studied the differences between the saws in that series but they are all runners.


----------



## svk

One other nice thing-the exhaust port in the rear of the saw blows away from the tree rather than at the tree like a vertical cylinder saw. This is not a huge deal for regular use but when stumping during a long cut it sure makes a difference.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Kind of in a foul mood yesterday so didn’t do much except sharpen some chains and worked on my McCinderblock a bit. My dad died 21 years ago on Easter Saturday and despite my best efforts I just cannot enjoy myself on Easter. I always honor his legacy on the date that he passed (4/22) but no matter what I feel his loss on Easter Sunday. I thought after this long that it wouldn’t impact me but it still does.
> 
> I must have sharpened at least twelve chains yesterday and am now completely caught up with the 3/8” loops from the bucket of rocked chains I had saved up plus
> a couple off of saws from the working fleet. I have not yet done the depth gauges on these as I prefer to hand file those so I can get the nice rounded edge on the leading edge which makes the chain cut smoother. Side note-I don’t rock many chains myself. These were mostly new to me chains that someone else had rocked.
> 
> I continue to learn the ropes of the new to me chain grinder from Philbert. I’ve become pretty good with the adjustment and not overheating the cutter when grinding back rocked cutters. Also dressing the wheel when it gets cruddy. I see why @Philbert cleans his chains prior to sharpening. For me the biggest thing is paying attention to how deep I cut as different brands of chain require different heights. Sometimes I feel like selling all of my chains except for full chisel Oregon so I can level set things.
> 
> I sharpened one Vanguard chain from the McCinder saw that I had used for a big stumping project at the park. Used the grinder to set the depth gauges and the saw cut very well. Never had a complaint with the cutting speed of Vanguard but adjusting THOSE depth gauges manually is a pain.
> 
> That saw hadn’t been oiling right and the bar adjustment was weird. Finally realized it was due to a homemade bar tensioner piece that must have been robbed from a different saw. It was binding when you tightened the bar nuts down and the bar oil was just running out along the side of the bar plates. Nabbed one from a parts saw and after cleaning the goop from the bar rails it seems to be oiling properly now. I’m planning on holding onto this saw for stumping purposes as despite its gangly appearance it’s got plenty of power and has that nice raspy McCulloch exhaust tone. Plus I only paid $30 for it.


That saw looks heavy as hell, probably a great bicep workout. I'm not sure I could handle using a saw that always requires you to tinker with it to get it running right.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> That saw looks heavy as hell, probably a great bicep workout. I'm not sure I could handle using a saw that always requires you to tinker with it to get it running right.


You know it doesn’t feel that heavy but I only use it for occasional bucking and it’s dedicated for stumping. 

It runs great-I just needed to work out the oiling issue. No fault of that saw that someone decided to put the wrong part on it.

I don’t mind worrking through teething issues on saws. I do lose patience quickly when I get a saw that has multiple issues that come up shortly after the last issue was repaired. Been there a few times.


----------



## Ambull01

I'm kind of hoping that guy either sold the Husq 372 or never responds lol. I already have a saw so not sure why the hell I started looking for another one. Plus I don't have a wood fireplace/stove so I'm just doing this for a future outdoor fireplace/fire pit. Anyone ever cut wood just to do it with no intention of actually using it to burn? I may have to do something like that and just see it as a hobby.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> I'm kind of hoping that guy either sold the Husq 372 or never responds lol. I already have a saw so not sure why the hell I started looking for another one. Plus I don't have a wood fireplace/stove so I'm just doing this for a future outdoor fireplace/fire pit. Anyone ever cut wood just to do it with no intention of actually using it to burn? I may have to do something like that and just see it as a hobby.


You may save a few seconds a cut, but a well sharpened chain can do that. You will also loose a bit of fuel economy and it will be heavier. Unless you're cutting consistently larger wood it's not going to make a life changing difference. Now if you just want a faster saw, that's a different thing altogether lol.
Here's a stock 6421. All the videos below I have recently posted, sorry but they are all somewhat pertinent to the discussion. Yours probably cuts just a few seconds slower than this one. 

Stock 7910 in a little larger piece of the same log, it was also frozen.

Here's a 372 cylinder with a 268 popup, base gasket in place, muffler mod, timing advance, and a round filed chain. Same log, you can see the part I'm cutting in the above videos just down the log a couple ft.

All the cutting on this log is just for testing saws/chains, that being said I do burn every batch of cookies I make .
If you open these up on YouTube you can see a bunch of different saws cutting on my channel, I normally put the chain type and size, how it was filed(round or square), and the mods to the saw in the description for reference.


----------



## farmer steve

Monday morning workout for 261 and 462. Been to wet in the guy's pasture since we pulled them out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## farmer steve

This is where the Amish guys were a few weeks ago. They must Stihl be in the area because I found another HVBW cut down. Need to find out from the owner what's up with the top. Looks like at least a cord.


----------



## svk

Would tops be classified as MVBW? Instead of highly? lol.


----------



## sean donato

Just started my 10 day rotations at work, started with a 4 day weekend. Broke out the 359 husqy to give it a bit of exercise, I really dont use it much since I got the 562xp. Just cutting up some limbs I brought home, and getting the wood pile moved off the garden spot. Have to run over to my mates house later today and help pit up the side boards on his shop. Trusses are set to be delivered the 23rd. Hoping my wife gets her schedule for the rest of the month this week. (Well today really) planning a trip to get up to see farmer Steve. Be nice to put a face to a name I've seen for so long. Tomorrow I'm going to look at a dump trailer with my uncle, at lunch. Its needed for both of us, just not sure I like the $10k price tag that goes with it. 14k lbs (he doesnt have his cdl, so wants it down rated to 10k) 16ft long. Dont know if its barn door or gate, or really much else about it. Guess I'll find out tomorrow. I'm not a fan of him wanting to down rate the trailer weight, as we can get permanent tags for it at 14k, even fully loaded wouldnt put us over weight on either of our trucks (he has the twin to my 96 f-250) guess I'll just have to wait and see. Hes buying it, so it's up to him really. 
Just seen 2 cardinals here next to me. Lovely birds. Like having them around.


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> You may save a few seconds a cut, but a well sharpened chain can do that. You will also loose a bit of fuel economy and it will be heavier. Unless you're cutting consistently larger wood it's not going to make a life changing difference. Now if you just want a faster saw, that's a different thing altogether lol.
> Here's a stock 6421. All the videos below I have recently posted, sorry but they are all somewhat pertinent to the discussion. Yours probably cuts just a few seconds slower than this one.
> 
> Stock 7910 in a little larger piece of the same log, it was also frozen.
> 
> Here's a 372 cylinder with a 268 popup, base gasket in place, muffler mod, timing advance, and a round filed chain. Same log, you can see the part I'm cutting in the above videos just down the log a couple ft.
> 
> All the cutting on this log is just for testing saws/chains, that being said I do burn every batch of cookies I make .
> If you open these up on YouTube you can see a bunch of different saws cutting on my channel, I normally put the chain type and size, how it was filed(round or square), and the mods to the saw in the description for reference.



Crap every time I see a 6421 I kick myself for giving it away. I like that 7910 and 372 as well. Finally not sure what it is but it's kind of fun watching videos of other people running a chainsaw. Wife caught me watching some and just shook her head as she walked out of the room.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Would tops be classified as MVBW? Instead of highly? lol.


It firewood so I rate it as EVBW. (E for Extremely)


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> It firewood so I rate it as EVBW. (E for Extremely)


Too bad it wasn’t a yard tree. Those are worth even more than a forest tree.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Too bad it wasn’t a yard tree. Those are worth even more than a forest tree.


Where it was at it might have been a fencerow tree. Right up there with yard tree's.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Where it was at it might have been a fencerow tree. Right up there with yard tree's.


So it could have barbed wire and nails but probably no cement!


----------



## Ambull01

what are all these acronyms you two firewood nerds are using? Just contacted someone else about a 281xp. If both of the saws are sold already then I'll take that as a sign I'm meant to rock just one saw lol. Divine intervention and all that.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> what are all these acronyms you two firewood nerds are using? Just contacted someone else about a 281xp. If both of the saws are sold already then I'll take that as a sign I'm meant to rock just one saw lol. Divine intervention and all that.


The 281 on here? That one looks like a great deal.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> what are all these acronyms you two firewood nerds are using? Just contacted someone else about a 281xp. If both of the saws are sold already then I'll take that as a sign I'm meant to rock just one saw lol. Divine intervention and all that.


HVBW means highly valuable black walnut.....a joke because some dudes have a single BW in their yard and think they trunk is worth 5 figures to any mill.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> The 281 on here? That one looks like a great deal.


yep that's the one. don't see any replies on it so hopefully it's still available. figured a 60 and 80cc saw makes more sense anyway vs a 60 and 70cc combo


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> yep that's the one. don't see any replies on it so hopefully it's still available. figured a 60 and 80cc saw makes more sense anyway vs a 60 and 70cc combo


I looked at that so many times over the last few days....but I have no need for another 80 plus cc saw.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I looked at that so many times over the last few days....but I have no need for another 80 plus cc saw.


I agree, you don't need another one. So stay away from it! lol. It's old as hell too. Looked it up and saw that model was discontinued in 2001. Hopefully it will last a few years at least.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ambull01 said:


> what are all these acronyms you two firewood nerds are using?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> HVBW means highly valuable black walnut.....a joke because some dudes have a single BW in their yard and think they trunk is worth 5 figures to any mill.


They think is worth it for YOU to spend a day to take down a tree between 3 houses, over power lines and a fire hydrant with $100k worth of equipment (and liability insurance) to deliver to the mill for them and give them half the wood after you dispose of the brush and rake up the chips.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


>



I never can watch that enough.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> They think is worth it for YOU to spend a day to take down a tree between 3 houses, over power lines and a fire hydrant with $100k worth of equipment (and liability insurance) to deliver to the mill for them and give them half the wood after you dispose of the brush and rake up the chips.


HVBW not to be confused with a WBL.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> HVBW not to be confused with a WBL.


What’s that?


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> What’s that?



Wimpy Black Locust?


----------



## Ambull01

Just sent an email to the state park volunteer coordinator. trying to find a volunteer opportunity, hopefully something like trail maintainer or some type of forest management helper, that will allow me to use my new used chainsaw. told my wife and she said I'm obsessed with chainsaws lol. whoops. maybe there should be some secrets in marriages.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> What’s that?


That was for @H-Ranch. Wheel Barrow Load.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> That was for @H-Ranch. Wheel Barrow Load.


Well now we all know - I couldn't figure it out either. LOL


----------



## Jasent

Ambull01 said:


> Just sent an email to the state park volunteer coordinator. trying to find a volunteer opportunity, hopefully something like trail maintainer or some type of forest management helper, that will allow me to use my new used chainsaw. told my wife and she said I'm obsessed with chainsaws lol. whoops. maybe there should be some secrets in marriages.


My wife says the same about me. “He’s out chainsawing”

Her term for anything I’m doing in the shop anymore


----------



## farmer steve

Jasent said:


> My wife says the same about me. “He’s out chainsawing”
> 
> Her term for anything I’m doing in the shop anymore


I told the wife last nite where I was cutting this morning. Of course she called me to see where I was. She said all she remembered I was cutting but didn't know which of 5 or 6 places I was.


----------



## SS396driver

I know some here collect cast iron found this in my barn cleaning up some wood piles . It was under some 5/4 oak boards. Griswold madein Erie PA 8qt no lid to be found


----------



## Ambull01

Anyone else use this stuff while scrounging? I’m going to look like the biggest dork! Have to at least rub some dirt and grass over it before I wear them, looks too bright and new lol. Also don’t know how you maniacs run saws without ear pro.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 899370
> 
> Anyone else use this stuff while scrounging? I’m going to look like the biggest dork! Have to at least rub some dirt and grass over it before I wear them, looks too bright and new lol. Also don’t know how you maniacs run saws without ear pro.


Always ear and eye protection. (Years of abuse and my hearing is already suffering, so my kids wear them for everything - like a seat belt, they grow up with that just being the rule.) Almost always chaps and leather gloves. Helmet/ear muffs when felling or with other overhead risks. 

Whenever I feel like "just making a few quick cuts" I manage to convince myself that the time I don't wear chaps will be the time I touch my leg with the chain and the discomfort is way better than a hospital stay. Of course mine are black and don't stand out like clown pants! LOL  Good idea on pre-staining them.


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> Always ear and eye protection. (Years of abuse and my hearing is already suffering, so my kids wear them for everything - like a seat belt, they grow up with that just being the rule.) Almost always chaps and leather gloves. Helmet/ear muffs when felling or with other overhead risks.
> 
> Whenever I feel like "just making a few quick cuts" I manage to convince myself that the time I don't wear chaps will be the time I touch my leg with the chain and the discomfort is way better than a hospital stay. Of course mine are black and don't stand out like clown pants! LOL  Good idea on pre-staining them.


Clown pants lmao. **** they do look like clown pants don’t they? Wanted something with a color where I’ll be able to see ticks easily, I’m freaking paranoid about those damn blood suckers lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> Clown pants lmao. **** they do look like clown pants don’t they?


Don't let me dissuade you from wearing them. I got over people pointing and laughing at the way I dress a long, long time ago. Including my wife. LMAO


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Don't let me dissuade you from wearing them. I got over people pointing and laughing at the way I dress a long, long time ago. Including my wife. LMAO


I don't wear mine as much as I should. But when I'm climbing around in a pile using a saw, I have them on. It's is a little hard to get over the dorkism, but F*&k them who laugh.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't like Chaps ... so I got some chainsaw paints!


----------



## djg james

Is there an acronym for Black Locust? HDBL? Highly Desirable Black Locust?


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> Don't let me dissuade you from wearing them. I got over people pointing and laughing at the way I dress a long, long time ago. Including my wife. LMAO


Oh no, I'm definitely wearing them lol. Don't care too much about what people think. Hell most people near me never run a chainsaw and pays people to do everything around their house so I'm a step ahead with doing **** myself.


MustangMike said:


> I don't like Chaps ... so I got some chainsaw paints!


Crap had no idea they made chainsaw pants! they look a lot better, should have got that instead.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Is there an acronym for Black Locust? HDBL? Highly Desirable Black Locust?


There is now!!


----------



## svk

Jasent said:


> My wife says the same about me. “He’s out chainsawing”
> 
> Her term for anything I’m doing in the shop anymore


My wife usually refers to it as "your chainsaw ********" or "****ing around with saws".


----------



## svk

I always wear a hardhat with ear muffs and safety glasses. Almost always safety toed boots. I really should wear chaps or chainsaw pants but I don't.

I hate the way chaps feel and they are always getting caught on stuff. My waistline goes in and out so much that it is tough for me to buy "A" pair of expensive chainsaw pants because I might be 190 one year and might be 235 next year and back. Need to work on that. I know.

Btw, high revving ported saws really wreak havoc on your ears, if you get a high revving saw I would double up on ear muffs plus plugs. I had really bad tinnitus for a while when I was cutting a lot with ported 550 and 346.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I know some here collect cast iron found this in my barn cleaning up some wood piles . It was under some 5/4 oak boards. Griswold madein Erie PA 8qt no lid to be found View attachment 899368
> View attachment 899369


Gris commands high dollars. Be sure not to give that one away. The lids usually go for even more than the dutch oven itself.

Is that a number 8? I actually have a #8 gris cover but it is not in great shape.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I always wear a hardhat with ear muffs and safety glasses. Almost always safety toed boots. I really should wear chaps or chainsaw pants but I don't.
> 
> I hate the way chaps feel and they are always getting caught on stuff. My waistline goes in and out so much that it is tough for me to buy "A" pair of expensive chainsaw pants because I might be 190 one year and might be 235 next year and back. Need to work on that. I know.
> 
> Btw, high revving ported saws really wreak havoc on your ears, if you get a high revving saw I would double up on ear muffs plus plugs. I had really bad tinnitus for a while when I was cutting a lot with ported 550 and 346.


Dude the chaps come with an adjustable strap lol. I wish I could gain weight like that. My wife is always pissed at me because she eats less than I do and puts on weight. She always has to diet and I can eat whatever I want lol. I don’t eat sweets at all though, no sweet tooth


----------



## H-Ranch

Ambull01 said:


> Hell most people near me never run a chainsaw and pays people to do everything around their house


I don't know how people do it. I do almost everything myself and I'm certainly not swimming in money. I can't imagine paying for everything to be done.

Both my grandfathers were very self sufficient. Neither was rich, but never lacked for anything. If they couldn't buy it with cash then they made do without. And if something broke they didn't run out to get a new one, they fixed it. Different times I guess.

[soapbox] People sure would do a lot less crying if they started doing a few things themselves and figured out how to get by with less. [/soapbox]


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I always wear a hardhat with ear muffs and safety glasses. Almost always safety toed boots. I really should wear chaps or chainsaw pants but I don't.
> 
> I hate the way chaps feel and they are always getting caught on stuff. My waistline goes in and out so much that it is tough for me to buy "A" pair of expensive chainsaw pants because I might be 190 one year and might be 235 next year and back. Need to work on that. I know.
> 
> Btw, high revving ported saws really wreak havoc on your ears, if you get a high revving saw I would double up on ear muffs plus plugs. I had really bad tinnitus for a while when I was cutting a lot with ported 550 and 346.


Elastic chainsaw pants with suspenders!


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Dude the chaps come with an adjustable strap lol. I wish I could gain weight like that. My wife is always pissed at me because she eats less than I do and puts on weight. She always has to diet and I can eat whatever I want lol. I don’t eat sweets at all though, no sweet tooth


You are lucky. I have always been a big eater and I also love to cook (and most people say I am a very good cook). I could not put on weight till college. Now it is easy, especially over the winter.

Guys do have it easier than gals though especially as we age. Gals frankly have more "places" to put the weight, often are less active, and seem to like sweets more than guys.

My ass is actually smaller than it was when I was younger...can't say the same about most women my age. Never had problems with pants falling down until the last couple of years.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> [soapbox] People sure would do a lot less crying if they started doing a few things themselves and figured out how to get by with less. [/soapbox]


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> I don't know how people do it. I do almost everything myself and I'm certainly not swimming in money. I can't imagine paying for everything to be done.
> 
> Both my grandfathers were very self sufficient. Neither was rich, but never lacked for anything. If they couldn't buy it with cash then they made do without. And if something broke they didn't run out to get a new one, they fixed it. Different times I guess.
> 
> [soapbox] People sure would do a lot less crying if they started doing a few things themselves and figured out how to get by with less. [/soapbox]


All of this is so true.....I honestly do not know how people do it yet manage to continue to get by.

IE lots of families around here making around 100K a year or more between two spouses....with a 300K mortgage, 50-80K tied up in vehicles, new boat, new ATV(s), snowmobiles etc. How do they do it? I mean I know how to do it short term but eventually payments catch up. And you are one bad event from financial catastophe.


----------



## LondonNeil

Always wear chainsaw boots, chainsaw trousers, chainsaw gloves, foresters helmet with visor and ear defenders, and after being educated las year....bolle safety specs too. And all I do is buck up logs the tree service drop. I've been considering completing the power ranger look with a chainsaw jacket....but not yet.

I like my 365xtorq ambull, the 372 is a solid saw. however i agree 60 and 70cc in a 2saw plan? no.


----------



## Ambull01

H-Ranch said:


> I don't know how people do it. I do almost everything myself and I'm certainly not swimming in money. I can't imagine paying for everything to be done.
> 
> Both my grandfathers were very self sufficient. Neither was rich, but never lacked for anything. If they couldn't buy it with cash then they made do without. And if something broke they didn't run out to get a new one, they fixed it. Different times I guess.
> 
> [soapbox] People sure would do a lot less crying if they started doing a few things themselves and figured out how to get by with less. [/soapbox]


Ah yeah I always admired people that can make do with what they have. Sure new things specifically designed for the task is great but hillbilly ingenuity is awesome. Seems like a dying art form 


H-Ranch said:


> Elastic chainsaw pants with suspenders!


lmao. Oh man that’s a great idea to make it rich. Read the majority of Americans are overweight. Cater to the ever expanding waist lines lol


svk said:


> You are lucky. I have always been a big eater and I also love to cook (and most people say I am a very good cook). I could not put on weight till college. Now it is easy, especially over the winter.
> 
> Guys do have it easier than gals though especially as we age. Gals frankly have more "places" to put the weight, often are less active, and seem to like sweets more than guys.
> 
> My ass is actually smaller than it was when I was younger...can't say the same about most women my age. Never had problems with pants falling down until the last couple of years.


Woah TMI about the ass stuff. 


svk said:


> All of this is so true.....I honestly do not know how people do it yet manage to continue to get by.
> 
> IE lots of families around here making around 100K a year or more between two spouses....with a 300K mortgage, 50-80K tied up in vehicles, new boat, new ATV(s), snowmobiles etc. How do they do it? I mean I know how to do it short term but eventually payments catch up. And you are one bad event from financial catastophe.


Yeah isn’t that crazy? I read most Americans are one financial catastrophic event from being basically financially ruined. I wouldn’t be able to sleep at night if I was that financially stretched lol. Also most people have nothing saved for retirement. Crazy


----------



## Ambull01

LondonNeil said:


> Always wear chainsaw boots, chainsaw trousers, chainsaw gloves, foresters helmet with visor and ear defenders, and after being educated las year....bolle safety specs too. And all I do is buck up logs the tree service drop. I've been considering completing the power ranger look with a chainsaw jacket....but not yet.
> 
> I like my 365xtorq ambull, the 372 is a solid saw. however i agree 60 and 70cc in a 2saw plan? no.


Oh you should complete the look. Go full dork or go home is my motto lol.
Yeah the 60 and 70cc is too close I think. 60 and 80 sounds better or a 60 and smaller lighter saw makes more sense


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Kind of in a foul mood yesterday so didn’t do much except sharpen some chains and worked on my McCinderblock a bit. My dad died 21 years ago on Easter Saturday and despite my best efforts I just cannot enjoy myself on Easter. I always honor his legacy on the date that he passed (4/22) but no matter what I feel his loss on Easter Sunday. I thought after this long that it wouldn’t impact me but it still does.
> 
> I must have sharpened at least twelve chains yesterday and am now completely caught up with the 3/8” loops from the bucket of rocked chains I had saved up plus
> a couple off of saws from the working fleet. I have not yet done the depth gauges on these as I prefer to hand file those so I can get the nice rounded edge on the leading edge which makes the chain cut smoother. Side note-I don’t rock many chains myself. These were mostly new to me chains that someone else had rocked.
> 
> I continue to learn the ropes of the new to me chain grinder from Philbert. I’ve become pretty good with the adjustment and not overheating the cutter when grinding back rocked cutters. Also dressing the wheel when it gets cruddy. I see why @Philbert cleans his chains prior to sharpening. For me the biggest thing is paying attention to how deep I cut as different brands of chain require different heights. Sometimes I feel like selling all of my chains except for full chisel Oregon so I can level set things.
> 
> I sharpened one Vanguard chain from the McCinder saw that I had used for a big stumping project at the park. Used the grinder to set the depth gauges and the saw cut very well. Never had a complaint with the cutting speed of Vanguard but adjusting THOSE depth gauges manually is a pain.
> 
> That saw hadn’t been oiling right and the bar adjustment was weird. Finally realized it was due to a homemade bar tensioner piece that must have been robbed from a different saw. It was binding when you tightened the bar nuts down and the bar oil was just running out along the side of the bar plates. Nabbed one from a parts saw and after cleaning the goop from the bar rails it seems to be oiling properly now. I’m planning on holding onto this saw for stumping purposes as despite its gangly appearance it’s got plenty of power and has that nice raspy McCulloch exhaust tone. Plus I only paid $30 for it.
> 
> View attachment 899326


Steve, I don’t always look at things the same way as others. We had two friends die on Christmas Day. Everyone said what a shame, so hard on the family. I said, “I’m sorry, but if I could pick the day I go, it would be Christmas or Easter. It would be like Gods gift to me.” To come home on one of Christian’s holy days. Maybe it’s been hard for you, but, maybe it was a joyous day for him? I’m sure he wouldn’t want you to blame the day. He died when you were young, I’m sure he didn’t want to. Let your soul rest easy, he would want you to be happy.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I always wear a hardhat with ear muffs and safety glasses. Almost always safety toed boots. I really should wear chaps or chainsaw pants but I don't.
> 
> I hate the way chaps feel and they are always getting caught on stuff. My waistline goes in and out so much that it is tough for me to buy "A" pair of expensive chainsaw pants because I might be 190 one year and might be 235 next year and back. Need to work on that. I know.
> 
> Btw, high revving ported saws really wreak havoc on your ears, if you get a high revving saw I would double up on ear muffs plus plugs. I had really bad tinnitus for a while when I was cutting a lot with ported 550 and 346.


When I was a kid, my Dad would say, “Do as I say, not as I do”. I tend to do the same. I tell people to wear there PPE, then buck firewood in a t shirt, shorts, krocs, glasses and ear muffs.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, I don’t always look at things the same way as others. We had two friends die on Christmas Day. Everyone said what a shame, so hard on the family. I said, “I’m sorry, but if I could pick the day I go, it would be Christmas or Easter. It would be like Gods gift to me.” To come home on one of Christian’s holy days. Maybe it’s been hard for you, but, maybe it was a joyous day for him? I’m sure he wouldn’t want you to blame the day. He died when you were young, I’m sure he didn’t want to. Let your soul rest easy, he would want you to be happy.


Well I try not to let it bother me, but it does every year.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Gris commands high dollars. Be sure not to give that one away. The lids usually go for even more than the dutch oven itself.
> 
> Is that a number 8? I actually have a #8 gris cover but it is not in great shape.


Yes it's a #8 . Would you part with it?


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> Ah yeah I always admired people that can make do with what they have. Sure new things specifically designed for the task is great but hillbilly ingenuity is awesome. Seems like a dying art form
> 
> lmao. Oh man that’s a great idea to make it rich. Read the majority of Americans are overweight. Cater to the ever expanding waist lines lol
> 
> Woah TMI about the ass stuff.
> 
> Yeah isn’t that crazy? I read most Americans are one financial catastrophic event from being basically financially ruined. I wouldn’t be able to sleep at night if I was that financially stretched lol. Also most people have nothing saved for retirement. Crazy


I worked my butt off till I was 59. When my company offered a 401 I got in it. When I could get an IRA I did. I have friends that have had Corvettes, S as in multiple Corvettes, off shore boats, big houses, 2-3 wives, and say I’m lucky because I have a retirement plan. If they had of given up the cars, boats, mansions and kept just one wife, they would have way more than me. A few of them couldn’t shake the drugs and didn’t make it to 59. I guess I’m lucky in that respect.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> All of this is so true.....I honestly do not know how people do it yet manage to continue to get by.
> 
> IE lots of families around here making around 100K a year or more between two spouses....with a 300K mortgage, 50-80K tied up in vehicles, new boat, new ATV(s), snowmobiles etc. How do they do it? I mean I know how to do it short term but eventually payments catch up. And you are one bad event from financial catastophe.


I took the "cheap" approach when we were looking for our house. At the time I was clearing close to 100k a year. I knew it wouldnt last forever. Paid 106k for our house, and just like I guessed, I had to find another job, making 32k a year. That sucked, especially when this covid crap hit. Found a new job, much better pay and less aggravation. I show up, do my job, go home, collect my check and fix my old junk. Our old fleet is starting to show its age and high mileage. Been having a lot of issues. If I had to pay someone to fix them we'd be flat broke, and living in a box under an over pass. Never know how people swing big payments, or how banks just throw money at people so they can have the new stuff.


----------



## muad

Finally caught up. Hope y'all scroungers are well. Slammed at work, and been busy on the farm. Picked up four jersey bull calves on Sunday for cheap, gonna grow out three of them for beef and maybe keep one for breeding to our cows. Came from a local dairy with excellent genetics. 

No scrounging, only wood I've cut lately has been apple and cherry for the smoker


----------



## Ryan A

Ambull01 said:


> Just sent an email to the state park volunteer coordinator. trying to find a volunteer opportunity, hopefully something like trail maintainer or some type of forest management helper, that will allow me to use my new used chainsaw. told my wife and she said I'm obsessed with chainsaws lol. whoops. maybe there should be some secrets in marriages.


Nothings wasted if you’re learning something new everyday. Take the opportunity to learn about different saws, wrenching on them, engineering behind them, and two stroke theory if you really want to get cognitively engaged.

Processing wood is a great way to keep in shape and you could even make a little cash on the side selling small amounts. There’s also countless people looking for wood to heat their home who would love if you donated it to them (elderly, disabled vets).


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Yes it's a #8 . Would you part with it?


I’ll send you a couple pics. If it is of interest we can figure out the details.


----------



## Ambull01

Ryan A said:


> Nothings wasted if you’re learning something new everyday. Take the opportunity to learn about different saws, wrenching on them, engineering behind them, and two stroke theory if you really want to get cognitively engaged.
> 
> Processing wood is a great way to keep in shape and you could even make a little cash on the side selling small amounts. There’s also countless people looking for wood to heat their home who would love if you donated it to them (elderly, disabled vets).


Yeah very valid points/suggestions. I do like to take **** apart, the hard part is putting them back together lol.
Great idea about donating firewood to the less fortunate, sounds like a great cause and good excuse for the wife. Thumbs up


----------



## MustangMike

Growing up in NY where the cost of stuff was always up there, I always worked a second job, usually doing taxes on the side because it was only 2.5 months/year mostly in the winter.

The downside was, for 2.5 months it is 7 days a week and every evening. You go into Tax Season like a Lion, and exit it like a Sheep, glad that it is over and you survived it again!

I figure my family lived better as a result, and I could buy a gun now and then, or parts for the car, and it did not come out of "house money".

In the early 80s when fuel oil went from 50cents to $1.50 a gallon overnight, I could not afford it, so I installed the 55 gal drum wood stove in the basement, bought a Homelite Super 2 chainsaw, and heated by wood. (My first FIL was a tree guy, and taught me how to safely use the saw and drop trees). Wood came home in the back of my 1980 Pinto Station wagon (aka the 4 speed go kart). The only accessory I could afford was an AM radio ... but I never complained. I was raised to figure out how to get it done and I did.

Now, with the pension, Soc Sec, and my Tax Practice life is kinda easy (financially), but I'm 68 and (in Tax Season) I still work 7 days a week, often long hours every day. I think next year my Daughter will come in with me in the Tax Practice, and I will cut back. Time to spend more time with the Grandkids, even when it is Tax Season.

FYI, my business is all by word of mouth, I have not advertised since 1983 (I used to run an add in the Pennysaver to get started). The last 2 years I have put "No New Clients" in my letter. There are only so many days in a week.


----------



## sean donato

Amazing how some people adapt when in the face of adversity.


----------



## Ryan A

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah very valid points/suggestions. I do like to take **** apart, the hard part is putting them back together lol.
> Great idea about donating firewood to the less fortunate, sounds like a great cause and good excuse for the wife. Thumbs up


You’ll learn even if you can’t get something together. Failure is part of the learning curve too. I owe a lot to the members here from just reading posts and asking questions. Lots of good people and info here.

First pinched bar on this black locust.
Chipper was the one who walked me through through this failure.
I learned.

First pro saw, 266.Found out the hard way that bar nuts don’t need washers as the way the seller sold me the saw. Failure that I learned from.


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> Growing up in NY where the cost of stuff was always up there, I always worked a second job, usually doing taxes on the side because it was only 2.5 months/year mostly in the winter.
> 
> The downside was, for 2.5 months it is 7 days a week and every evening. You go into Tax Season like a Lion, and exit it like a Sheep, glad that it is over and your survived it again!
> 
> I figure my family lived better as a result, and I could buy a gun now and then, or parts for the car, and it did not come out of "house money".
> 
> In the early 80s when fuel oil went from 50cents to $1.50 a gallon overnight, I could not afford it, so I installed the 55 gal drum wood stove in the basement, bought a Homelite Super 2 chainsaw, and heated by wood. (My first FIL was a tree guy, and taught me how to safely use the saw and drop trees). Wood came home in the back of my 1980 Pinto Station wagon (aka the 4 speed go kart). The only accessory I could afford was an AM radio ... but I never complained. I was raised to figure out how to get it done and I did.
> 
> Now, with the pension, Soc Sec, and my Tax Practice life is kinda easy (financially), but I'm 68 and (in Tax Season) I still work 7 days a week, often long hours every day. I think next year my Daughter will come in with me in the Tax Practice, and I will cut back. Time to spend more time with the Grandkids, even when it is Tax Season.
> 
> FYI, my business is all by word of mouth, I have not advertised since 1983 (I used to run an add in the Pennysaver to get started). The last 2 years I have put "No New Clients" in my letter. There are only so many days in a week.


Ah I forgot you were an accountant/ tax dude. Don’t you have a son that posts in here? Maybe I’m wrong though


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Ah I forgot you were an accountant/ tax dude. Don’t you have a son that posts in here? Maybe I’m wrong though


His nephew


----------



## Ambull01

Ryan A said:


> You’ll learn even if you can’t get something together. Failure is part of the learning curve too. I owe a lot to the members here from just reading posts and asking questions. Lots of good people and info here.
> 
> First pinched bar on this black locust.
> Chipper was the one who walked me through through this failure.
> I learned.
> 
> First pro saw, 266.Found out the hard way that bar nuts don’t need washers as the way the seller sold me the saw. Failure that I learned from.
> View attachment 899427
> View attachment 899429


Damn huge black locust! Haven’t seen one that big before. Also damn that’s a serious pinched bar! lol. Great idea to take the bar off, wouldn’t have thought of that actually. I had a few pinched bars, got them out with my Fiskars axe lol. Probably not a smart thing to do though. Also why it’s a good excuse to have multiple saws I guess. How the hell did you get the bar out?


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> His nephew


Oh yeah, he calls him uncle Mike I think. Memories coming back


----------



## Ryan A

Two different pics, saws, scenarios.
266 vibrated loose the bar nuts completely off. Should have removed the washers and tightened nuts down.

262 I was excited to get a hold
of a coveted Black Locust. Pinched bar.

The old server was so much easier to add/insert/ and edit posts.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like romaine. usually just get a big bag of them at Sam's. not bad. can grow it down here, romaine varieties. like: Cesar. ok, taste. got a Cesar growing out in garden currently. doing ok, so far! have had romaine from a home garden in PNW... and it was very tasty. sweet with a nice lettuce flavor. never had it grilled.
> 
> i like iceberg lettuce steaks; w/Ranch
> View attachment 898876



Cut cabbage in thick slices like that. Drizzle in olive oil, salt, pepper. Broil. Add parmesan. Its amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> Two different pics, saws, scenarios.
> 266 vibrated loose the bar nuts completely off. Should have removed the washers and tightened nuts down.
> 
> 262 I was excited to get a hold
> of a coveted Black Locust. Pinched bar.
> 
> The old server was so much easier to add/insert/ and edit posts.


No damage to the saws though right?


----------



## MechanicMatt

svk said:


> Did you ever buy this saw? I have a poulan 505 which is the same saw in 83 cc.


No sir


----------



## MustangMike

Did you ever put your 262 back together?


----------



## Ryan A

Ambull01 said:


> Damn huge black locust! Haven’t seen one that big before. Also damn that’s a serious pinched bar! lol. Great idea to take the bar off, wouldn’t have thought of that actually. I had a few pinched bars, got them out with my Fiskars axe lol. Probably not a smart thing to do though. Also why it’s a good excuse to have multiple saws I guess. How the hell did you get the bar out?





svk said:


> No damage to the saws though right?


Saws were good.
Pics were at least four years ago? Learned a lot since then.

I think it’s just the teacher mindset to always learn. I soak up EVERYTHING I can here and enjoy sharing my trials and tribulations and hopefully encourage others like Ambull01.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ambull01 said:


> Damn huge black locust! Haven’t seen one that big before. Also damn that’s a serious pinched bar! lol. Great idea to take the bar off, wouldn’t have thought of that actually. I had a few pinched bars, got them out with my Fiskars axe lol. Probably not a smart thing to do though. Also why it’s a good excuse to have multiple saws I guess. How the hell did you get the bar out?



Pinched bar is one of the reasons I always have at least two saws with me and also spare bars and chains. I once had 3 chains/bars stuck in the same tree. That is also one of the reasons I switched to Stihl saws, the inboard clutch, easy to dismount the power head.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I’ll send you a couple pics. If it is of interest we can figure out the details.


Sounds good .


----------



## svk

Between my sporadic internet at home and this sites inconsistency it’s maddening. Never know who is to blame.


----------



## sean donato

Supper puppy decided she wanted to help a bit this morning, then I fired the saw up and she wanted back in the house lol. Making progress on the pile, albeit slower then I'd like. Wife was out picking through the zogger wood, looking for some twigs to make coasters out of. Think she settled on some beach, and a poplar twig. I have a whole cart full of jogger wood, wife asked why I bothered with the little stuff? I told her I need to saw the wood to length either way, this stuff I dont have to split. She agreed, she like the little 3" and under stuff, easier for her to handle.
And a question.
Any idea what kind of wood this is? Had it dropped off by a buddy. Bright yellow inside.


----------



## panolo

sean donato said:


> I took the "cheap" approach when we were looking for our house. At the time I was clearing close to 100k a year. I knew it wouldnt last forever. Paid 106k for our house, and just like I guessed, I had to find another job, making 32k a year. That sucked, especially when this covid crap hit. Found a new job, much better pay and less aggravation. I show up, do my job, go home, collect my check and fix my old junk. Our old fleet is starting to show its age and high mileage. Been having a lot of issues. If I had to pay someone to fix them we'd be flat broke, and living in a box under an over pass. Never know how people swing big payments, or how banks just throw money at people so they can have the new stuff.


I did much the same. Took 10 years to be a service manager and service tech. Pay wasn't great as we were a small shop but it was what I wanted to do. Life changed and money became more important so I got back into finance. 

I think it shows your character more than anything. We can't find help right now. People don't want to work the 45-60k jobs. Nobody wants to work 1.5x extra hours. The business I am in is currently booming and we know it won't last forever. If you ever move to MN hit me up we always have places for hard workers.


----------



## sean donato

panolo said:


> I did much the same. Took 10 years to be a service manager and service tech. Pay wasn't great as we were a small shop but it was what I wanted to do. Life changed and money became more important so I got back into finance.
> 
> I think it shows your character more than anything. We can't find help right now. People don't want to work the 45-60k jobs. Nobody wants to work 1.5x extra hours. The business I am in is currently booming and we know it won't last forever. If you ever move to MN hit me up we always have places for hard workers.


I'd be out of Pa in a heartbeat, but the wife and family keeps me here. Her family has a big ranch in Montana. I'd love to move out, she wont have it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Supper puppy



Always looking for its next meal???


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Always looking for its next meal???


No, shes actually a picky eater. Does good job on the ground pigs though. Shes a puppy at heart, but being 7 years old she Peter's out quick. Darn bum would rather lounge in her kennel then be out with me anymore. She does perk up a good bit when the kids are out. Dont know if well get another after her for a wile. Tough to follow this one up.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Supper puppy decided she wanted to help a bit this morning, then I fired the saw up and she wanted back in the house lol. Making progress on the pile, albeit slower then I'd like. Wife was out picking through the zogger wood, looking for some twigs to make coasters out of. Think she settled on some beach, and a poplar twig. I have a whole cart full of jogger wood, wife asked why I bothered with the little stuff? I told her I need to saw the wood to length either way, this stuff I dont have to split. She agreed, she like the little 3" and under stuff, easier for her to handle.
> And a question.
> Any idea what kind of wood this is? Had it dropped off by a buddy. Bright yellow inside.


Looks like mulberry Sean. It will turn a dark brown after sitting a bit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> shes actually a picky eater.



Then why do you call her supper puppy? She doesn’t eat any other time of the day?


----------



## hamish

H-Ranch said:


> Beer run!
> View attachment 899269


Where did you get the cute little box of beer?


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Then why do you call her supper puppy? She doesn’t eat any other time of the day?


So my first dog back on the farm I was too little to know a dog by anything other then puppy. Fast forward to getting gretchen. Old habits die hard, I still call her puppy 90% of the time. Shes never eaten a lot, she eats to live not lives to eat. Now cat crap she can eat all day lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

hamish said:


> Where did you get the cute little box of beer?


Well I don't recall ever seeing a case of bottles of Modelo in stores around here. Could have gone for a case of cans, but it seems to taste better from a bottle and that's what I wanted after I saw the post earlier. When I buy cheap beer for volume its a case or 30 pack of cans though if that makes you feel better.


----------



## sean donato

Well went and looked at this trailer with my uncle today. Decided on the 14 foot dump. Felt kinda bad. I'm half broke with good credit. Hes got the money to pay for it, but no credit. So I ended up having to take the loan out in my name for it.
Edit: forgot to add the picture.


----------



## Philbert

Nice 'dump'!

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Nice 'dump'!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks! Not technically mine, but I can use it if I need it.


----------



## svk

Real nice


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Thanks! Technically mine, but I don't have to pay for it.


Fixed lol.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Crap every time I see a 6421 I kick myself for giving it away. I like that 7910 and 372 as well. Finally not sure what it is but it's kind of fun watching videos of other people running a chainsaw. Wife caught me watching some and just shook her head as she walked out of the room.


Like I was saying, put an ad on here or check at HD(although some may have the 6100, others still have 6421) and then sell the 6100.
That's what I had to do for a long time, still do it a lot, but with different items.
Last fall I sold my exmark lazer and my Honda foreman so I could keep the little kubota.
I'm okay with that, not only can I not afford to keep them all, I also don't want to have to fix them all .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Is there an acronym for Black Locust? HDBL? Highly Desirable Black Locust?



Got me a few more sticks today.
Some on the green pile and some on the buck, split, put in the woodshed pile.



Looks like I'll be starting on filling the woodshed soon if I don't have a bunch of work come in soon, I only have about 7-8 trees left across the rd to cut and haul home. He may want me to take a few more down, but the excavator just let today so he won't have a way to remove the stumps. He does have a dozer with an 8' blade coming to grade the whole lot, I hope I get a chance to run that, never done that before.
Here's the woodshed right now.
This is the side I'll be refilling for 22/23.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had really bad tinnitus for a while when I was cutting a lot with ported 550 and 346.


So it went away?
I have it bad, my ears don't really get bothered by most loud noises, but some ported saws are too loud.
Was out back with my 10.5 ar and I let my buddy try it, he said his ears were ringing, I didn't even think about it.
But shooting my little 22 pistol I have to wear my ears, she's got a loud bark lol.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Got me a few more sticks today.
> Some on the green pile and some on the buck, split, put in the woodshed pile.
> View attachment 899584
> 
> Looks like I'll be starting on filling the woodshed soon if I don't have a bunch of work come in soon, I only have about 7-8 trees left across the rd to cut and haul home. He may want me to take a few more down, but the excavator just let today so he won't have a way to remove the stumps. He does have a dozer with an 8' blade coming to grade the whole lot, I hope I get a chance to run that, never done that before.
> Here's the woodshed right now.
> This is the side I'll be refilling for 22/23.


I drool every time you post pics of your wood pile. But your neighbors are probably going to complain about it setting around. Ship it to me and I'll take care of it  . I'm sure you've heard that before.
Seriously, I haven't cut any BL in any quantity in probably over 10 years. I run into more Mulberry than BL.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> So it went away?
> I have it bad, my ears don't really get bothered by most loud noises, but some ported saws are too loud.
> Was out back with my 10.5 ar and I let my buddy try it, he said his ears were ringing, I didn't even think about it.
> But shooting my little 22 pistol I have to wear my ears, she's got a loud bark lol.


Yes, eventually. 

From 2013 to to end of 2017 I did a LOT of cutting and from 16-17, much of it was was ported saws. It was really getting bad by the end of 2017. Like there was a set of bass speakers behind me and there was no sound coming out but the hum of an amp that hadn’t been turned off.

Working out of town for the winter of 17 to 18 and not running saws at all, it eventually went away completely.

Very much seemed to be triggered by the high RPM saws. Not at all by the lower revving, what most people would call “ear cracking” vintage saws.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes, eventually.
> 
> From 2013 to to end of 2017 I did a LOT of cutting and from 16-17, much of it was was ported saws. It was really getting bad by the end of 2017. Like there was a set of bass speakers behind me and there was no sound coming out but the hum of an amp that hadn’t been turned off.
> 
> Working out of town for the winter of 17 to 18 and not running saws at all, it eventually went away completely.
> 
> Very much seemed to be triggered by the high RPM saws. Not at all by the lower revving, what most people would call “ear cracking” vintage saws.


I've seen some articles recently talking about getting rid of it, I never knew that anyone could get it and then have it go away. Sure would be nice to have it disappear, mine have a constant high pitched noise much like you describe. 
One thing I find odd is even though I have some obvious hearing loss, if there is no background noise(other than from the tinnitus), I can hear the smallest things that others don't here. I joke that I can hear a mosquito fart lol.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I've seen some articles recently talking about getting rid of it, I never knew that anyone could get it and then have it go away. Sure would be nice to have it disappear, mine have a constant high pitched noise much like you describe.
> One thing I find odd is even though I have some obvious hearing loss, if there is no background noise(other than from the tinnitus), I can hear the smallest things that others don't here. I joke that I can hear a mosquito fart lol.


I can still hear the refrigerator start up, water running in pipes in the walls, animals outside etc. I can also hear the dehumidifier in the basement and vehicles approaching even over other low noises.

If there is background noise like in a busy room I practically need to be shouted at. I am going to blame that more on shooting guns than saws because my dad had the same issue.

But yeah the tinnitus went away after exposure to saws was stopped. Much like the severe tennis elbow I had from 14-15 went away after I got my 550 and quit limbing with a 16 lb saw.


----------



## svk

Interesting too, a lot of the older fellows I know who ran lower revving saws for years with no ear protection can hear pretty well. But folks that worked in factories with different noise albeit at a lower decibel level are stone deaf.

Had an old family friend who served in WW2 who was almost completely deaf. I believe he was in artillery. He would "feel" noise with his feet and the hairs on the back of his neck before he could hear it.


----------



## Ambull01

You guys have these hearing issues even when using ear pro? I use ear pro for everything that's remotely loud, wish I could use it while my wife tries to talk to me. Always wanted a ported saw but if it gives me hearing issues I'll pass.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> You guys have these hearing issues even when using ear pro? I use ear pro for everything that's remotely loud, wish I could use it while my wife tries to talk to me. Always wanted a ported saw but if it gives me hearing issues I'll pass.


I wear the husky helmet with ear muffs. It does really well for all types of noise. 

When I developed those issues I was running saws mostly all day long for 2-3 days a weeks for several months on end. And it took a couple of years to develop. For the amount of cutting you do, you will never have to worry about ear issues if you use proper ear protection.

I can imagine Brett's conditions are similar to mine and for the same reasons.


----------



## old CB

Tinnitus--I've had it constantly for years. Never even think about it until someone asks, and then it's Yeah, I have a chorus of "SSSSSSSSSSSSSS" in my ears all day every day. Been wearing hearing aids for (?) eight yrs. They help a lot. But even with them, background noise is a problem. In restaurants and places like that, I have to have my wife order and respond to questions from wait staff. But like Chipper said, in a quiet room I can generally hear okay.

I've always used hearing protection with saws. But over the years it was 12 gauge in duck season, countless hours of combine and tractor operation, loud music (worked as a stagehand). I also wonder about the time when I was 8 yrs old and someone tossed a cherry bomb into a drain pipe I was in. Maybe I've always had bad hearing.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Had an old family friend who served in WW2 who was almost completely deaf. I believe he was in artillery. He would "feel" noise with his feet and the hairs on the back of his neck before he could hear it.


One time Pete was camping with another fellow and each had their own tent. A bear was ransacking the camp and because he had turned off his hearing aids for the day, he was completely oblivious to the bear ripping things apart or his camping partner's yelling going on outside. Finally the guy fired a gun into the air to scare the bear and Pete came out of the tent because he felt the percussion from the muzzle blast on his feet. LOL


----------



## Ambull01

ah okay, good to know. On another note, wife for some reason just gave me the go ahead to finally buy a truck! Well first I have to get rid of my CTS-V project car that I've actually yet to do anything with lol. It's been sitting in our garage for almost a year so she's probably tired of it taking up space. 

If I get a Ram or Silverado/Sierra 1/4 ton pickup they can't really haul a lot of weight right? Maybe 1/4 cord of wood at most? That doesn't sound too great. Was hoping at least being able to carry 1/2 a cord at a time at least. I'm also looking at the extended/crew cab models so the bed is pretty short, right around 6' or less.


----------



## Ambull01

old CB said:


> Tinnitus--I've had it constantly for years. Never even think about it until someone asks, and then it's Yeah, I have a chorus of "SSSSSSSSSSSSSS" in my ears all day every day. Been wearing hearing aids for (?) eight yrs. They help a lot. But even with them, background noise is a problem. In restaurants and places like that, I have to have my wife order and respond to questions from wait staff. But like Chipper said, in a quiet room I can generally hear okay.
> 
> I've always used hearing protection with saws. But over the years it was 12 gauge in duck season, countless hours of combine and tractor operation, loud music (worked as a stagehand). I also wonder about the time when I was 8 yrs old and someone tossed a cherry bomb into a drain pipe I was in. Maybe I've always had bad hearing.


Oh **** I have the same issue with wait staff lol. They'll tell me something like the special of the day and I'll nod my head like I understand. Then when they walk away I'll turn to my wife and ask "What did he/she/they say?" I blame it on their masks since their voice is a bit muffled and maybe the fact that I can't see their mouth moving, like I read lips lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> ah okay, good to know. On another note, wife for some reason just gave me the go ahead to finally buy a truck! Well first I have to get rid of my CTS-V project car that I've actually yet to do anything with lol. It's been sitting in our garage for almost a year so she's probably tired of it taking up space.
> 
> If I get a Ram or Silverado/Sierra 1/4 ton pickup they can't really haul a lot of weight right? Maybe 1/4 cord of wood at most? That doesn't sound too great. Was hoping at least being able to carry 1/2 a cord at a time at least. I'm also looking at the extended/crew cab models so the bed is pretty short, right around 6' or less.


A half ton truck is limited by the size of cargo area. Older long box half ton trucks could haul a full cord of seasoned wood (soft to mid grade wood, wouldnt try it with oak) if you could pile it that high.

If you get a nice shiny truck you might be better off finding a used utility trailer to haul your wood and just haul your saw stuff in the truck.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> A half ton truck is limited by the size of cargo area. Older long box half ton trucks could haul a full cord of seasoned wood (soft to mid grade wood, wouldnt try it with oak) if you could pile it that high.
> 
> If you get a nice shiny truck you might be better off finding a used utility trailer to haul your wood and just haul your saw stuff in the truck.


No sir, definitely getting a used truck. It will only be a secondary vehicle for me, just to haul stuff when needed so no use in a nice truck. Probably going to get a used Ram, leery about Dodges but I read their Ram trucks are very reliable. Never really understood the people that get those really fancy, expensive trucks to be honest. Always thought a truck was built for utility and these people are probably afraid to toss things into the bed or do anything in fear of scratches lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I can still hear the refrigerator start up, water running in pipes in the walls, animals outside etc. I can also hear the dehumidifier in the basement and vehicles approaching even over other low noises.
> 
> If there is background noise like in a busy room I practically need to be shouted at. I am going to blame that more on shooting guns than saws because my dad had the same issue.
> 
> But yeah the tinnitus went away after exposure to saws was stopped. Much like the severe tennis elbow I had from 14-15 went away after I got my 550 and quit limbing with a 16 lb saw.


Just about everything I've done my whole life has been in noisy environments.
I shot a lot as a kid, first job was pulling skeet and trap from 14.5-16, and I shot thousands of rnds a yr on leagues. Then dirt bikes, high performance cars, crotch rockets, driving truck for 20yrs, lots of loud music as a kid(mom yelling at me ) , little bit of factory work, lots of deliveries in loud factories, now saws and semi-auto guns, wonder what caused my hearing loss . As with most anything it isn't typically a single event that causes the majority of our problems, but rather the accumulative effect of many small decisions.


old CB said:


> countless hours of combine and tractor operation


Forgot about the tractor, burned a couple gallons yesterday hauling wood and grading at the neighbors.
Also the wood splitter hrs would be something to add I forgot, then the mowing lawns(backpack blower and trimmers), forgot that/those too  .
Anyone want to do a little shooting lol.


----------



## svk

I had several sets of subwoofers in high school and despite being strong enough to tickle your nose and rattle every piece of the car loose, I do not think they cause any long term hearing damage.

A real good concert where you can't hear much for the next 24-48 hours due to high levels of treble are probably much worse.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> No sir, definitely getting a used truck. It will only be a secondary vehicle for me, just to haul stuff when needed so no use in a nice truck. Probably going to get a used Ram, leery about Dodges but I read their Ram trucks are very reliable. Never really understood the people that get those really fancy, expensive trucks to be honest. Always thought a truck was built for utility and these people are probably afraid to toss things into the bed or do anything in fear of scratches lol.


Not real sure on Dodge. I have been mostly a GM guy and have put a lot of miles on GM stuff made from 2000 and on with only a few issues. Seems a lot of dodge drivers I know have a lot of nagging problems. But maybe that is just a few flukes too.

My cousin owns a couple of car dealerships including one Dodge so I definitely have been tempted...they are very good looking vehicles IMO.


----------



## djg james

Ambull01 said:


> No sir, definitely getting a used truck. It will only be a secondary vehicle for me, just to haul stuff when needed so no use in a nice truck. Probably going to get a used Ram, leery about Dodges but I read their Ram trucks are very reliable. Never really understood the people that get those really fancy, expensive trucks to be honest. Always thought a truck was built for utility and these people are probably afraid to toss things into the bed or do anything in fear of scratches lol.


If it don't have a 8' bed, it ain't a truck  ! Get one while they're still available.
I have a Dodge and for the most part, I like it. Plenty of room in the cab. My brother just bought a new Chevy. They made the console protrude into the cab (for small people?) it's kind of cramped. But he got 300k miles out of his last one so I don't know about my next one. My Ram has had three ball joints go out and the frame rust out at the rear shock bracket. All under 120k miles. Other than that, I can't complain.


----------



## Ambull01

djg james said:


> If it don't have a 8' bed, it ain't a truck  ! Get one while they're still available.
> I have a Dodge and for the most part, I like it. Plenty of room in the cab. My brother just bought a new Chevy. They made the console protrude into the cab (for small people?) it's kind of cramped. But he got 300k miles out of his last one so I don't know about my next one. My Ram has had three ball joints go out and the frame rust out at the rear shock bracket. All under 120k miles. Other than that, I can't complain.


hell with an extended/crew cab and an 8' bed I'll be unable to park that thing lol. sounds like a land yacht actually. I've always wanted a diesel too but I don't tow anything and never worked on a diesel engine so probably not a wise choice. I heard the diesel engines can go a really long time though, well the older ones at least before all the new emissions stuff were added on.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> I took the "cheap" approach when we were looking for our house. At the time I was clearing close to 100k a year. I knew it wouldnt last forever. Paid 106k for our house, and just like I guessed, I had to find another job, making 32k a year. That sucked, especially when this covid crap hit. Found a new job, much better pay and less aggravation. I show up, do my job, go home, collect my check and fix my old junk. Our old fleet is starting to show its age and high mileage. Been having a lot of issues. If I had to pay someone to fix them we'd be flat broke, and living in a box under an over pass. Never know how people swing big payments, or how banks just throw money at people so they can have the new stuff.


I bought my BIL's 99 Ram 4X4. When he passed, my sister couldn't let it go. Her son and SIL would take it on vacation, use it for dump runs, so it didn't just sit. After 7 years she finally said she was going to sell it. It had been garage kept and had never seen a drop of rain. I love that year, it was Maroon, love that color. It had a 360 in it and got almost 19 MPG on the highway. Life was great the first 4 years I had it. But, the year it turned 20, every thing that goes wrong on a 20 year old truck went wrong. It still looked new, but the last 6 months I had it, I put $1000 a month in it. The mileage dropped to 10 on the highway and 6-8 with my trailer. Put all new sensors on it, had the engine decarboned, finally had to trade it in. Got a new 2018 F150, Jan 1st 2020. The window sticker was $51,000, to get rid of it, they let me have it for $35,000. Figure it will be the last truck I ever buy.


----------



## farmer steve

I'll catch up on the truck talk later.  2 tanks of fuel and 3 1/2 hours later. Ash and cherry. Not bad for an old fart.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Fixed lol.


Depending in what happens I may end up chipping in on it. See how much overtime we end up with this summer.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> I bought my BIL's 99 Ram 4X4. When he passed, my sister couldn't let it go. Her son and SIL would take it on vacation, use it for dump runs, so it didn't just sit. After 7 years she finally said she was going to sell it. It had been garage kept and had never seen a drop of rain. I love that year, it was Maroon, love that color. It had a 360 in it and got almost 19 MPG on the highway. Life was great the first 4 years I had it. But, the year it turned 20, every thing that goes wrong on a 20 year old truck went wrong. It still looked new, but the last 6 months I had it, I put $1000 a month in it. The mileage dropped to 10 on the highway and 6-8 with my trailer. Put all new sensors on it, had the engine decarboned, finally had to trade it in. Got a new 2018 F150, Jan 1st 2020. The window sticker was $51,000, to get rid of it, they let me have it for $35,000. Figure it will be the last truck I ever buy.


Yeah I was hoping to hold out till both kids were in school. Which is another 2 years till our youngest goes. Next tax season were going shopping for something newer.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Depending in what happens I may end up chipping in on it. See how much overtime we end up with this summer.


Either way, nice to have it available.
I wouldn't mind a dump, I almost score a triple axle loadstar last yr for 6k, it was only a couple yrs old and was in excellent condition. If I could have got it most likely I would have sold it and got a smaller one, it was huge with the 3 axles and 16' long, that's a lot of weight empty. Maybe I could have bought a bigger truck .


----------



## chipper1

Got the last of the HDBL , and a stick of HVBW .
I had to put a little more wood on the ground to keep this dirty wood from getting dirtier .
Then I cleared a bunch of stuff from behind the woodshed so I can drop like 8 trees/spars back there. I loosened the first dead standing double spar black locust with the tractor(sorry Steve), and did the same with a double box elder, then dropped the larger portion of it and limbed it and cut it to bonfire length(can't keep it all).
Heading out shortly to do a little more cleanup, I may start a fire so I can get some of it burnt up.
I need more bar oil, so all my cutting today was with the ms201, she did a great job and still is. I may be cutting with 70cc saws later because they have oil in them lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Interesting too, a lot of the older fellows I know who ran lower revving saws for years with no ear protection can hear pretty well. But folks that worked in factories with different noise albeit at a lower decibel level are stone deaf.


That's me!! Lost all my high frequency hearing before I wised up and started wearing ear muffs...way too late. I can uunderstand male conversation very well, not all all with female.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ambull01 said:


> ah okay, good to know. On another note, wife for some reason just gave me the go ahead to finally buy a truck! Well first I have to get rid of my CTS-V project car that I've actually yet to do anything with lol. It's been sitting in our garage for almost a year so she's probably tired of it taking up space.
> 
> If I get a Ram or Silverado/Sierra 1/4 ton pickup they can't really haul a lot of weight right? Maybe 1/4 cord of wood at most? That doesn't sound too great. Was hoping at least being able to carry 1/2 a cord at a time at least. I'm also looking at the extended/crew cab models so the bed is pretty short, right around 6' or less.



Sounds like you need a 1/2 ton, Ford F150, Chev C10 or the like. I have run the wheels off 3 of them, 2 60s models hat were pretty clapped out when I bought them and an F150 89 that was cherry when I bought it but now is junkyard because of the beat up body. Still mechanically sound though and still out there hauling wood. It will do a 1/2 ton easy but a full ton of cured willow was way overload.


----------



## turnkey4099

Ambull01 said:


> No sir, definitely getting a used truck. It will only be a secondary vehicle for me, just to haul stuff when needed so no use in a nice truck. Probably going to get a used Ram, leery about Dodges but I read their Ram trucks are very reliable. Never really understood the people that get those really fancy, expensive trucks to be honest. Always thought a truck was built for utility and these people are probably afraid to toss things into the bed or do anything in fear of scratches lol.



Yeah, the day of the 'work' truck as far as pickups go is gone. I haven't seen a 1/2ton single cab, 8' bed on the lots in years. One can find extended cab with 8' beds but even they are rare


----------



## djg james

turnkey4099 said:


> Yeah, the day of the 'work' truck as far as pickups go is gone. I haven't seen a 1/2ton single cab, 8' bed on the lots in years. One can find extended cab with 8' beds but even they are rare


When my Brother was looking for a new Reg Cab with 8' bed in 2018?, there was only three in the whole St. Louis metro area. He babys it so it'll last.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> I hadn’t been but after having Lyme once I will be more careful. Also that lone star tick is bad news.


My wife had Lyme last year, she had a fever and the big welt from where it was. She got tested for covid but that came back negative, a few weeks on antibiotics and she is fine now. Our 3 yr old dog has it even though we treated him for it, we adopted him at 5 months so he might have had it already.


svk said:


> I can still hear the refrigerator start up, water running in pipes in the walls, animals outside etc. I can also hear the dehumidifier in the basement and vehicles approaching even over other low noises.
> 
> If there is background noise like in a busy room I practically need to be shouted at. I am going to blame that more on shooting guns than saws because my dad had the same issue.
> 
> But yeah the tinnitus went away after exposure to saws was stopped. Much like the severe tennis elbow I had from 14-15 went away after I got my 550 and quit limbing with a 16 lb saw.


 I am really hard of hearing. When I go for hearing tests they tell me how bad it is, probably need hearing aids. Last week I did not hear the waffle maker beep and it was 4feeet away.


Ambull01 said:


> ah okay, good to know. On another note, wife for some reason just gave me the go ahead to finally buy a truck! Well first I have to get rid of my CTS-V project car that I've actually yet to do anything with lol. It's been sitting in our garage for almost a year so she's probably tired of it taking up space.
> 
> If I get a Ram or Silverado/Sierra 1/4 ton pickup they can't really haul a lot of weight right? Maybe 1/4 cord of wood at most? That doesn't sound too great. Was hoping at least being able to carry 1/2 a cord at a time at least. I'm also looking at the extended/crew cab models so the bed is pretty short, right around 6' or less.


I'm on the hunt as well. Has to be a 2500 to haul wood but I found out that Massachusetts now allows 3500's to have passenger plates. I now want a 3500 for hauling firewood.

OBTAINING PASSENGER PLATES 540 CMR Section 2.05 describes a passenger vehicle as: Private Passenger Motor Vehicle is any vehicle: (a) which has a vehicle weight rating or curb weight of six thousand pounds or less as per manufacturer's description of said vehicle or is a sport utility vehicle or passenger van; or which is a pickup truck or cargo van of the 1/2 TON, 3/4 TON or 1 TON class as per manufacturer's description of said vehicle; or which is a vehicle used solely for official business by any college or university police department whose officers are appointed as special police officers by the colonel of the state police under M.G.L. c. 22C, § 63; and, (b) which, if a pickup truck or cargo van, is registered or leased to an individual, and is used exclusively for personal, recreational, or commuting purposes; and, (c) which is not described in elsewhere in 540 CMR 2.05. The terms pleasure vehicle, passenger vehicle, passenger car, automobile


----------



## Lionsfan

Ambull01 said:


> ah okay, good to know. On another note, wife for some reason just gave me the go ahead to finally buy a truck! Well first I have to get rid of my CTS-V project car that I've actually yet to do anything with lol. It's been sitting in our garage for almost a year so she's probably tired of it taking up space.
> 
> If I get a Ram or Silverado/Sierra 1/4 ton pickup they can't really haul a lot of weight right? Maybe 1/4 cord of wood at most? That doesn't sound too great. Was hoping at least being able to carry 1/2 a cord at a time at least. I'm also looking at the extended/crew cab models so the bed is pretty short, right around 6' or less.


Are you talking about a face cord or a full cord? If you stack it carefully, you can get 1 and 1/2 face cord on a short box Chevy and that's about all your suspension and brakes want if you're going any distance.


djg james said:


> When my Brother was looking for a new Reg Cab with 8' bed in 2018?, there was only three in the whole St. Louis metro area. He babys it so it'll last.


I've been on the hunt for a pickup too. Used trucks are fetching ridiculous prices and I've entertained the thought of a new one. Chevrolet has a database of all the new inventory in the USA. Last I checked, there were a grand total of 3 2021 standard cab, long box, 4wd, 1/2 ton, V-6 Chevy pick-ups in the entire state of Michigan. There was a red one in Lansing that I would have pulled the trigger on but it was gone before I could even get down there to look at it.


----------



## Ambull01

turnkey4099 said:


> Sounds like you need a 1/2 ton, Ford F150, Chev C10 or the like. I have run the wheels off 3 of them, 2 60s models hat were pretty clapped out when I bought them and an F150 89 that was cherry when I bought it but now is junkyard because of the beat up body. Still mechanically sound though and still out there hauling wood. It will do a 1/2 ton easy but a full ton of cured willow was way overload.


Just test drove a 2004 or 2005 (can't remember already lol) F250 6.0 diesel. That thing was massive. Felt like I was driving a bus (have a bus license from the military but thankfully didn't have to drive one outside of the training course). Ride was super bumpy too but maybe that's normal. Looked underneath and there was rust everywhere. It was close to $17k with 134k miles. Kinda pricey for a really old truck I think. That diesel sound was pretty cool though, have to admit.


turnkey4099 said:


> Yeah, the day of the 'work' truck as far as pickups go is gone. I haven't seen a 1/2ton single cab, 8' bed on the lots in years. One can find extended cab with 8' beds but even they are rare


Doesn't someone make a model called "work truck?" I think it may be Chevy. I actually just want crank windows, have to have AC though and heat. No carpeting at all. I want it all rubberized for easy cleanup and I won't have to worry about getting it dirty lol. Don't think I could live with a regular cab though, I need some kind of back seat. I have too many kids for a regular cab. Actually I probably should get a regular cab as is truck will only be used sporadically. 


husqvarna257 said:


> I'm on the hunt as well. Has to be a 2500 to haul wood but I found out that Massachusetts now allows 3500's to have passenger plates. I now want a 3500 for hauling firewood.





Lionsfan said:


> Are you talking about a face cord or a full cord? If you stack it carefully, you can get 1 and 1/2 face cord on a short box Chevy and that's about all your suspension and brakes want if you're going any distance.
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a pickup too. Used trucks are fetching ridiculous prices and I've entertained the thought of a new one. Chevrolet has a database of all the new inventory in the USA. Last I checked, there were a grand total of 3 2021 standard cab, long box, 4wd, 1/2 ton, V-6 Chevy pick-ups in the entire state of Michigan. There was a red one in Lansing that I would have pulled the trigger on but it was gone before I could even get down there to look at it.


So you couldn't have passenger plates on a 3500 until now? why is that? sounds ridiculous. 

Umm, not sure about the face cord for full cord honestly lol. I know what they are but was trying to figure on the weight it could carry. 

Just test drove this thing: https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...l?listingId=578932473&clickType=myATCsavedcar
Went there after I test drove the F250. I kinda like it but it's almost $18k for a 2012 Sierra 1500 with 117,357 miles. Previous owner did a lot of mods to it. Very nice truck but it's kind of high off the ground, may be a pain to load ****. Also it feels like I'm driving a tank.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ambull01 said:


> So you couldn't have passenger plates on a 3500 until now? why is that? sounds ridiculous.



Sounds odd to me that any pickup could have passenger plates, not here in this state. My whole life all pickups have to have commercial plates unless it has a permanently mounted camper on it.


----------



## Ambull01

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds odd to me that any pickup could have passenger plates, not here in this state. My whole life all pickups have to have commercial plates unless it has a permanently mounted camper on it.


What! So can a ordinary resident get a commercial plate if they don't own a business? That's mind boggling lol. Trucks are all over the place here.


----------



## Lionsfan

Ambull01 said:


> Just test drove a 2004 or 2005 (can't remember already lol) F250 6.0 diesel. That thing was massive. Felt like I was driving a bus (have a bus license from the military but thankfully didn't have to drive one outside of the training course). Ride was super bumpy too but maybe that's normal. Looked underneath and there was rust everywhere. It was close to $17k with 134k miles. Kinda pricey for a really old truck I think. That diesel sound was pretty cool though, have to admit.
> 
> Doesn't someone make a model called "work truck?" I think it may be Chevy. I actually just want crank windows, have to have AC though and heat. No carpeting at all. I want it all rubberized for easy cleanup and I won't have to worry about getting it dirty lol. Don't think I could live with a regular cab though, I need some kind of back seat. I have too many kids for a regular cab. Actually I probably should get a regular cab as is truck will only be used sporadically.
> 
> 
> So you couldn't have passenger plates on a 3500 until now? why is that? sounds ridiculous.
> 
> Umm, not sure about the face cord for full cord honestly lol. I know what they are but was trying to figure on the weight it could carry.
> 
> Just test drove this thing: https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...l?listingId=578932473&clickType=myATCsavedcar
> Went there after I test drove the F250. I kinda like it but it's almost $18k for a 2012 Sierra 1500 with 117,357 miles. Previous owner did a lot of mods to it. Very nice truck but it's kind of high off the ground, may be a pain to load ****. Also it feels like I'm driving a tank.


The payload on your average half ton chevy or ford pickup is usually around 1700-1800 lbs. nowadays according to manufacturers data no matter what box length you choose. You can bet there are fleet vehicles running around all day every day with twice that much weight in them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ambull01 said:


> What! So can a ordinary resident get a commercial plate if they don't own a business? That's mind boggling lol. Trucks are all over the place here.



It’s not about owning a business, it’s about how much weight the vehicle can move. I’m sure there are many many more trucks here.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I was restacking some wood today when my dog was digging around and out of nowhere he pulls out a dead cat. Looked like he'd been squished by a falling or flying piece of wood. Seems like i always spot strays running around down there. Anyone ever have dead animals come out of your stacks?


----------



## svk

Found a dead petrified cat doing a barn clean out once.

Could it have been partially dehydrated from being in the cold for part of the winter?


----------



## Ambull01

Look at that, they’re taking bids to take it down. Maybe ash trees are valuable? That is a good sized tree though


----------



## svk

Yard trees are always highly valuable


----------



## Ambull01

Is that common? lol. I would be embarrassed to tell someone to pay me to cut a tree down on my property. Guess that’s why that acronym you guys use came about


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Is that common? lol. I would be embarrassed to tell someone to pay me to cut a tree down on my property. Guess that’s why that acronym you guys use came about


If you weren't you may be after you talked with an arborist  .


----------



## chipper1

Got the rest of the box elder all down and cleaned up, then dropped a couple smaller locust and two smaller cherry's. Cleaned up the cherry and will do the locust tomorrow(if the weather holds out). Nice big load of cherry on the pile of locust. Cut everything today with the little ms201, not as fast as others, but it got it done. I have 4 larger HDBL I will be dropping tomorrow too, 2 are green and two are dead standing, so I'll be adding a bit to the piles out front. I'm also pushing these with the tractor to loosen them and then removing the stumps, nice to set the lean up right were they need to go  .


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> Got the rest of the box elder all down and cleaned up, then dropped a couple smaller locust and two smaller cherry's. Cleaned up the cherry and will do the locust tomorrow(if the weather holds out). Nice big load of cherry on the pile of locust. Cut everything today with the little ms201, not as fast as others, but it got it done. I have 4 larger HDBL I will be dropping tomorrow too, 2 are green and two are dead standing, so I'll be adding a bit to the piles out front. I'm also pushing these with the tractor to loosen them and then removing the stumps, nice to set the lean up right were they need to go  .
> View attachment 899739
> View attachment 899740
> View attachment 899741
> View attachment 899742


Is that your yard/property? If it is, I hate you. So jealous


----------



## Logger nate

The deer helping with clean up
Took the scrounge locating tool out for a ride

First ride of the season, sure was nice out. Found some nice dead standing red fir along the road on the way to the trail head that I hadn’t noticed before. Hopefully I’ll remember where they are when firewood season opens in May, probably should start writing these places down so I don’t forget.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> The payload on your average half ton chevy or ford pickup is usually around 1700-1800 lbs. nowadays according to manufacturers data no matter what box length you choose.  You can bet there are fleet vehicles running around all day every day with twice that much weight in them.


People actually break the law?


----------



## djg james

Lionsfan said:


> Are you talking about a face cord or a full cord? If you stack it carefully, you can get 1 and 1/2 face cord on a short box Chevy and that's about all your suspension and brakes want if you're going any distance.
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a pickup too. Used trucks are fetching ridiculous prices and I've entertained the thought of a new one. Chevrolet has a database of all the new inventory in the USA. Last I checked, there were a grand total of 3 2021 standard cab, long box, 4wd, 1/2 ton, V-6 Chevy pick-ups in the entire state of Michigan. There was a red one in Lansing that I would have pulled the trigger on but it was gone before I could even get down there to look a





farmer steve said:


> People actually break the law? View attachment 899790


Mmmm, Mulberry?


----------



## djg james

We had feral cats running around the mill when I was there. There was a conveyor trough that fed the slab wood to the chipper. Found a dead cat behind the conveyor. A piece of slab wood tossed in must have bounced out and hit the cat.


----------



## farmer steve

Back to trucks. It took my dealer a few weeks to find my truck. He told me they were hard to find until I told him I found several in Baltimore area and I could buy there. I had my truck the next week. Take a guess where it came from? Not sure about the other mfg's. but ford has shut down production due to a shortage of plastic and computer chips. This has driven up the price of used trucks for the time being. My dealer had 2 F-250 regular cab 8 foot bed trucks on the lot but they were only 2WD.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Back to trucks. It took my dealer a few weeks to find my truck. He told me they were hard to find until I told him I found several in Baltimore area and I could buy there. I had my truck the next week. Take a guess where it came from? Not sure about the other mfg's. but ford has shut down production due to a shortage of plastic and computer chips. This has driven up the price of used trucks for the time being. My dealer had 2 F-250 regular cab 8 foot bed trucks on the lot but they were only 2WD.


Interesting as the only dealers with a lot of stock on their lots around here are Ford dealers. GM dealers are pretty sparse and their new vehicles often sell before they arrive (And I’m talking about their lot vehicles, not special order.) And trades are selling before they’ve even been put on the lot.

The pandemic is interesting because you have one subset hurting because they are out of work and the other subset who are either in an industry that’s booming because of the switch in spending or people who are forced to stay home and can’t spent their $$ at bars or on vacations are now making discretionary purchases with their saved money.

Used prices are insane for late model boats/atv’s/snowmobiles etc, very few new available. Saw prices on eBay have gone insane. Gun and ammo prices (obviously driven by multiple factors) are crazy even if you are lucky enough to find what you need.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Gun and ammo prices (obviously driven by multiple factors) are crazy even if you are lucky enough to find what you need.


That's because of all us conspiracy theorists, I got mine.
I'd say it does have something to do with the 24 million guns sold last yr, and the records we've been setting this yr on sales.
8.1 million new owners last yr, and we have been setting pace this yr to beat that.
Joe is supposed to make an announcement this week yet I heard, I don't care what he says, I'll keep buying and selling.
Shall not infringe.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Is that your yard/property? If it is, I hate you. So jealous


Yep, and the neighbors, I can cut there if needed too currently. Last yr spring I filled both sides of the woodshed with dead standing and deadfall BL(it doesn't rot much at all). Don't be jealous, you're welcome to come by anytime, as far as the black locust, you'll have to get your own .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> The deer helping with clean upView attachment 899786
> Took the scrounge locating tool out for a rideView attachment 899785
> View attachment 899787
> First ride of the season, sure was nice out. Found some nice dead standing red fir along the road on the way to the trail head that I hadn’t noticed before. Hopefully I’ll remember where they are when firewood season opens in May, probably should start writing these places down so I don’t forget.


Those deer look fluffy, kinda like I feel/look right now .
I have lost some weight this spring, good thing I have the elastic chaps.
Can you put those spots on a gps app as saved locations so it will take you right back to them.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's because of all us conspiracy theorists, I got mine.
> I'd say it does have something to do with the 24 million guns sold last yr, and the records we've been setting this yr on sales.
> 8.1 million new owners last yr, and we have been setting pace this yr to beat that.
> Joe is supposed to make an announcement this week yet I heard, I don't care what he says, I'll keep buying and selling.
> Shall not infringe.


Sucks that Federal cartridge did mass layoffs at the beginning of the Trump presidency due to what they said was lack of demand. According to them, they produced more rounds than ever last year and most stores have zero stock.

Secret tip to all of you gun folks....gas stations off the beaten path that sell sporting goods usually have ammo and often it is still priced at old prices. Fleet supply store in the largest town near me has ZERO centerfire rifle or pistol cartridges. Little gas station on the north end of the small town 6 miles away has enough ammo to fill a short box pickup.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Those deer look fluffy, kinda like I feel/look right now .
> I have lost some weight this spring, good thing I have the elastic chaps.
> Can you put those spots on a gps app as saved locations so it will take you right back to them.


That’s a good idea, thanks. Have a couple gps apps on my phone that I’ve used before, forgot about that.
Now I just need an app to remind me of the gps app, lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Got the rest of the box elder all down and cleaned up, then dropped a couple smaller locust and two smaller cherry's. Cleaned up the cherry and will do the locust tomorrow(if the weather holds out). Nice big load of cherry on the pile of locust. Cut everything today with the little ms201, not as fast as others, but it got it done. I have 4 larger HDBL I will be dropping tomorrow too, 2 are green and two are dead standing, so I'll be adding a bit to the piles out front. I'm also pushing these with the tractor to loosen them and then removing the stumps, nice to set the lean up right were they need to go  .
> View attachment 899739
> View attachment 899740
> View attachment 899741
> View attachment 899742


Is that a Dixon?? My grandmother bought one of those from a guy who had a booth at the Saginaw County fair around 1980 and everyone thought she'd lost her mind. It actually proved itself to be one hell of a good mower.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> People actually break the law? View attachment 899790


I've owned GM's for the last 30 years and am quite familiar with their drivetrains. The used Ford's I've glanced at have either the 3.7L V6, the 3.5L eco-boost or the 5.0 v8. I have to believe the 3.7L is going to be kinda' underwhelming and the 3.5L echo-boost sounds like it could turn into a money pit. Am I right in thinking to pass on a Ford unless it's a 5.0??


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> I've owned GM's for the last 30 years and am quite familiar with their drivetrains. The used Ford's I've glanced at have either the 3.7L V6, the 3.5L eco-boost or the 5.0 v8. I have to believe the 3.7L is going to be kinda' underwhelming and the 3.5L echo-boost sounds like it could turn into a money pit. Am I right in thinking to pass on a Ford unless it's a 5.0??


The one in the pic is a 2009 F150. It has the 4.6 V8 triton motor in it. It would pull my dump trailer loaded but it just lacked a little bit. Gas mileage is 18-22. Loaded or empty. The F250 with the 6.2L doesn't even know the trailer is there. Not broke in yet and mileage is around 15.


----------



## Ambull01

I'm surprised you guys didn't mention the 5.4 F150 engine. I thought the 5.4 was the most popular engine choice. I've read the 5.4s have a lot of potential issues with them so several sites I used to research models said to stay away from it. I was planning on staying away from Fords (no real reason, just like the styling of the GMs and Ram more) but just saw a 2015 F150 with the 2.7l turbo engine. Sounds puny but it has twin turbos! I may have to test drive that thing lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

Everyone I know that owned a 5.4L dealt with broken exhaust manifold studs.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Everyone I know that owned a 5.4L dealt with broken exhaust manifold studs.


Yup seems Ford did not know how to figure out exhaust systems for about 15 years there, the 4 and 6 cylinder Escape motors had terrible problems with manifolds too.


----------



## MustangMike

I like my 2.7 ... but not even 2 yrs old yet.


----------



## svk

We've received a lot of much needed rain in the last 36 hours and expect to receive more over the next several days. This really helps me because I can finally burn brush at the cabin.

I have something going on tomorrow that may cause me to not feel well this weekend. Provided I do feel well I will be torching some brush piles!


----------



## svk

Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

First rounds with the cs600p.


----------



## djg james

Iowawoodguy said:


> First rounds with the cs600p.
> View attachment 899940


New chain? Cutting at an angle or is that just one time?


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Yup seems Ford did not know how to figure out exhaust systems for about 15 years there, the 4 and 6 cylinder Escape motors had terrible problems with manifolds too.


Why did you have to remind me of the Ford escape motors . I bought a new 2018 escape with the 1.5 turbo. One year later with 14000 miles the check engine light came one. Turns out it was the engine block cracked and it was leaking fluid. Only fix was a new short block, which just happened to be on back order from ford. They gave me a New Fusion to drive, but that lasted a day and I traded the 2018 escape for a 2019 escape with the 2.0 motor. It has 11000 on it now. It seems Ford has had problems with the 1.5's every since they came out with them. No problems listed for the 2.0 motors, and if it does tear up, I can always use that extended warranty I bought from that nice guy in India.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

djg james said:


> New chain? Cutting at an angle or is that just one time?


Used chain and bar. Its tree service wood so a lot of the end pieces are angled. Could just be my sloppiness too.


----------



## djg james

Iowawoodguy said:


> Used chain and bar. Its tree service wood so a lot of the end pieces are angled. Could just be my sloppiness too.


Some of my cuts end up like that too. That's when I realize I haven't sharpened the chain properly.


----------



## sean donato

I must say my 5.4l has given me very little trouble over the years, nor has my fathers. Mine is a 2 valve his is a 3 valve. Our biggest complaint is the poor fuel economy, second is the need to hold them flat to the floor wile merging on the highway or pulling hills loaded. Since I've gotten my 460 I doubt I'll be towing much with my 5.4l. No need for flat to the floor high rpm power she just goes up the hill, kinda like the diesel powers all there down low. I did manage 10.9 mpg last tank, normally about 8 mpg towing or hauling. Wouldnt mind a v10, my cousin and older brother both have one and really like how they perform.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.


Holy hell look at all the rust! I'm surprised you weren't soaked every time you drove over a puddle lol. 

I found my future firewood/mulch hauler. I know I didn't want a pretty truck but looks like the previous owner(s) took really good care of this thing. It's in great shape with a few mods to it, don't think anything crazy though.


----------



## JustJeff

The 2 valve 5.4 were ok. Bit of a boat anchor but reliable enough save for the leaking exhaust. The 3 valve motor had a pretty shallow spark plug thread and would strip easily also had can phaser issues I think. So far my 13 3.5 has been good, knock on scrounged wood!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

Logger nate said:


> The deer helping with clean up


Nate, that looks like my place, up next to the drive. Every year in late winter I remove more pines (2 large, 3 small to middling this year) and pile the slash for later removal. The slash pile is like ice cream to a herd of 8 (this year) does and young stock. I like putting it out for them, as March is the "starvation month" when their natural feed is pretty much used up.


----------



## old CB

SVK's rusted out pickup is nothing extreme--I'm sure the new owner is pleased to get it. Had a '62 Chevy 3/4 ton, 235 straight six, 4spd, when it was 12--16 yrs old. Talk about a rust bucket--you could hear it rattle coming down the road. it was step-side, and one of the rear fenders fell off and was dragging on the road as my wife returned from work one time. She tied it back in place with baler twine, enough to get home, and I had a neighbor weld angle iron to secure both fenders.

Later, we began to smell gas and wondered why. The mounts holding the cab to the frame had rusted away and the cab sagged, until a bolt or something punctured the gas tank as it settled. (Gas tank behind the seat back then.) Replaced the gas tank, jacked up the cab body, and kept it suspended with some blocks of 2 x 4 between cab and frame. Got a few more years out of it before I rebuilt the engine and transplanted it into a less rusted body & frame.


----------



## Ambull01

old CB said:


> SVK's rusted out pickup is nothing extreme--I'm sure the new owner is pleased to get it. Had a '62 Chevy 3/4 ton, 235 straight six, 4spd, when it was 12--16 yrs old. Talk about a rust bucket--you could hear it rattle coming down the road. it was step-side, and one of the rear fenders fell off and was dragging on the road as my wife returned from work one time. She tied it back in place with baler twine, enough to get home, and I had a neighbor weld angle iron to secure both fenders.
> 
> Later, we began to smell gas and wondered why. The mounts holding the cab to the frame had rusted away and the cab sagged, until a bolt or something punctured the gas tank as it settled. (Gas tank behind the seat back then.) Replaced the gas tank, jacked up the cab body, and kept it suspended with some blocks of 2 x 4 between cab and frame. Got a few more years out of it before I rebuilt the engine and transplanted it into a less rusted body & frame.


DAMN that’s impressive! lol. You definitely got your money’s worth out of that truck. Can’t believe the engine was still healthy enough to power another truck. Wish I could of seen it with the 2x4s. Now that’s some serious ingenuity.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sucks that Federal cartridge did mass layoffs at the beginning of the Trump presidency due to what they said was lack of demand. According to them, they produced more rounds than ever last year and most stores have zero stock.
> 
> Secret tip to all of you gun folks....gas stations off the beaten path that sell sporting goods usually have ammo and often it is still priced at old prices. Fleet supply store in the largest town near me has ZERO centerfire rifle or pistol cartridges. Little gas station on the north end of the small town 6 miles away has enough ammo to fill a short box pickup.


Can I get the address, just in case .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Is that a Dixon?? My grandmother bought one of those from a guy who had a booth at the Saginaw County fair around 1980 and everyone thought she'd lost her mind. It actually proved itself to be one hell of a good mower.


It is. Traded it for some cash and my old Honda accord wagon, it was on its last leg. I kept it around because it ran like a top and the ac worked awesome, froze me out and I like it cold.


Lionsfan said:


> Everyone I know that owned a 5.4L dealt with broken exhaust manifold studs.


Got those on my v-10.


----------



## Logger nate

old CB said:


> Nate, that looks like my place, up next to the drive. Every year in late winter I remove more pines (2 large, 3 small to middling this year) and pile the slash for later removal. The slash pile is like ice cream to a herd of 8 (this year) does and young stock. I like putting it out for them, as March is the "starvation month" when their natural feed is pretty much used up.


Put up some pictures if you get a chance. Yeah they sure like the moss on the limbs. Sure enjoy having them around.

We had a 98 and a 04 expedition with 5.4’s both had over 200,000 miles, probably most trouble free vehicle/motor we’ve owned.
My buddy had a Ford F-250 at his work with the 6.2 gas, they pulled 14,000 lb trailer with it, he thought it pulled great and good mpg.
Of the gas motors I’ve owned Ford 460 and dodge v10 were probably my favorite other than mpg.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I must say my 5.4l has given me very little trouble over the years, nor has my fathers. Mine is a 2 valve his is a 3 valve. Our biggest complaint is the poor fuel economy, second is the need to hold them flat to the floor wile merging on the highway or pulling hills loaded. Since I've gotten my 460 I doubt I'll be towing much with my 5.4l. No need for flat to the floor high rpm power she just goes up the hill, kinda like the diesel powers all there down low. I did manage 10.9 mpg last tank, normally about 8 mpg towing or hauling. Wouldnt mind a v10, my cousin and older brother both have one and really like how they perform.


I'm up to 8 MPG on my excursion currently lol. I just got it out on the rd again and its idled a lot as the battery is toast.
What's funny is its the same tank of fuel from last fall, so I can say a tank of fuel last me all winter .
I have a trailer hooked up over half the time, so driving a v10 isn't the worse thing, oil changes and fuel filters are cheaper/less frequent, fuel is cheaper, and they cost a lot less up front. For heavy towing, can't beat a diesel.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Holy hell look at all the rust! I'm surprised you weren't soaked every time you drove over a puddle lol.
> 
> I found my future firewood/mulch hauler. I know I didn't want a pretty truck but looks like the previous owner(s) took really good care of this thing. It's in great shape with a few mods to it, don't think anything crazy though.
> 
> View attachment 899960


Congrats, looks nice.


----------



## crowbuster

svk said:


> Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.
> View attachment 899924





svk said:


> Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.
> View attachment 899924





svk said:


> Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.
> View attachment 899924





svk said:


> Finally said goodbye to my old friend yesterday and delivered him to his new owner. Good thing it’s out of the driveway as I’ve got a new to me enclosed trailer coming soon.
> View attachment 899924


you gonna miss that lift gate ?


----------



## crowbuster

sorry guys. not sure what happened there


----------



## svk

crowbuster said:


> you gonna miss that lift gate ?


Yeah although it was getting pretty rusty and didn’t always work. I’ll definitely keep an eye for another one.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> DAMN that’s impressive! lol. You definitely got your money’s worth out of that truck. Can’t believe the engine was still healthy enough to power another truck. Wish I could of seen it with the 2x4s. Now that’s some serious ingenuity.


Very rarely did older vehicles up here wear out before they rusted out. You have to figure a well made engine will last for 200k plus miles but if you drive an older vehicle 15k miles a year it will be rusted out in ten or so years. 

Most modern vehicles take longer to rust so now you are seeing vehicles with more miles. My 2007 Yukon has 327k and only has rust on fenders, by gas door, and rear door jamb.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I'll catch up on the truck talk later.  2 tanks of fuel and 3 1/2 hours later. Ash and cherry. Not bad for an old fart.
> View attachment 899656
> View attachment 899657


You need to do the short tailgate conversion to you trailer. I bought mine with the short gate from Wengers, then drove over to the factory and bought a 5' drive on ramp. I put the drive on ramp on the trailer, then didn't know what to do with the short tailgate. Since I had to put the longer mounting brackets on for the longer ramp, I took the shorter ones and put them in the front standard pockets, and turned it into a head board. It folds down as a work bench, folds up as a head board, or folds way up to stick long stuff under it or to use the winch to load logs.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> You need to do the short tailgate conversion to you trailer. I bought mine with the short gate from Wengers, then drove over to the factory and bought a 5' drive on ramp. I put the drive on ramp on the trailer, then didn't know what to do with the short tailgate. Since I had to put the longer mounting brackets on for the longer ramp, I took the shorter ones and put them in the front standard pockets, and turned it into a head board. It folds down as a work bench, folds up as a head board, or folds way up to stick long stuff under it or to use the winch to load logs.


I have the swinging barn doors on mine Joe. That's a cool idea you did.


----------



## rarefish383

I ordered a new trailer from a GMC dealer by me, then he told me the factory would be 6-8 weeks before they started on it, so I cancelled. It would have had the 5 foot ramp, and the price was $8500. I found mine at Wengers with the short gate for $5800, paid $900 for the drive on ramp, and now have both gates. The new tandems at the GMC dealer had 4 way tail gates on them. They would hinge up to spread gravel, hinge down to dump, or break apart in the middle as barn doors. Cool gates, but they looked heavy!


----------



## Jere39

More or less the end of the firewood making season for me here. So, I replaced the snow blade with the grapple on my tractor, and will spend a couple days pulling my chipper from brush pile to brush pile cleaning up and consolidating. Probably isn't necessary, but it kind of weans me off the sawing/splitting/stacking for a couple months.


----------



## SimonHS

rarefish383 said:


> You need to do the short tailgate conversion to you trailer. I bought mine with the short gate from Wengers, then drove over to the factory and bought a 5' drive on ramp. I put the drive on ramp on the trailer, then didn't know what to do with the short tailgate. Since I had to put the longer mounting brackets on for the longer ramp, I took the shorter ones and put them in the front standard pockets, and turned it into a head board. It folds down as a work bench, folds up as a head board, or folds way up to stick long stuff under it or to use the winch to load logs.


You could mount a stump vise at one end of that. Looks about the right height for filing a chain.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Very rarely did older vehicles up here wear out before they rusted out. You have to figure a well made engine will last for 200k plus miles but if you drive an older vehicle 15k miles a year it will be rusted out in ten or so years.
> 
> Most modern vehicles take longer to rust so now you are seeing vehicles with more miles. My 2007 Yukon has 327k and only has rust on fenders, by gas door, and rear door jamb.


Damn you keep vehicles for a long time too. How does the engine run? I don't think I've had a vehicle with over 150k miles as of yet. This truck should last a long time as I'll very rarely drive it. I'm hoping I can use it for a few years then I'll hopefully sell it at a decent price and buy an electric truck. Can't wait for more electric vehicles to come out. I'm getting a solar panel system installed on my roof soon, would be awesome to basically have almost $0 in energy bills.


----------



## old CB

Thought I had some recent photos of muleys at my slash pile, but had to go back several years. This was at a job I did up the road--don't have anything approaching level ground on my place.


----------



## old CB

I'm not adept with getting photos out of my computer. I can find them, but that's just half the battle.


----------



## old CB

Forgot to mention that I took those photos of the deer feeding because we were working maybe 50 feet away, saw roaring, and those hungry devils weren't in the least bothered. They had their thing going, and we had ours.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn you keep vehicles for a long time too. How does the engine run? I don't think I've had a vehicle with over 150k miles as of yet. This truck should last a long time as I'll very rarely drive it. I'm hoping I can use it for a few years then I'll hopefully sell it at a decent price and buy an electric truck. Can't wait for more electric vehicles to come out. I'm getting a solar panel system installed on my roof soon, would be awesome to basically have almost $0 in energy bills.


The 327k vehicle has some issues but runs and drives. Second transmission has more miles than the original did.

I think we are on the fourth set of front wheel bearings. Ball joints, shocks, and tie rods replaced. Other than that just tires and brakes as needed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> More or less the end of the firewood making season for me here.



Im just about to get started.


----------



## old CB

And more wildlife. Nate, do you have Abert's squirrels where you are? Black with tufty ears. They only inhabit Ponderosa Pine woods. This one was on my deck yesterday.


----------



## svk

Cool looking critter. We only have red and flying squirrels in the wild here. Lots of greys in towns. 

Had a young grey pass through this winter. He showed up one morning and when he couldn’t get onto my bird feeder he headed west and I never saw him again. 

We are at then end of the road and occasionally have critters move through, I suspect folks from town live trapped and let go at the boat landing parking lot.


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Thought I had some recent photos of muleys at my slash pile, but had to go back several years. This was at a job I did up the road--don't have anything approaching level ground on my place.


The first day on the trail at Philmont NM, with the Scouts, as we were setting up camp a herd of Muley's walked up behind us. I was trying to keep the boys quiet and get some pics, but they spooked them and they ran off. The next morning on the way to the toilet on the hill, in the middle of a grassy knoll, with no walls, there were deer everywhere. Since they don't allow hunting, and so many kids go out there every summer, they are like pets. I was sure some of them saw us and were striking poses. I think I lost all of those pics to photobucket. I was sure I remembered seeing a couple beautiful 4X4's. I just did a search and it said they start putting on their antlers in March and April, so I guess by July 4th they had pretty much every thing they were going to get. Still think if I had a hand full of peanuts, one would have followed me home?


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Forgot to mention that I took those photos of the deer feeding because we were working maybe 50 feet away, saw roaring, and those hungry devils weren't in the least bothered. They had their thing going, and we had ours.


Animals in all but the most remote areas know that engines running usually equal food on the ground. Deer by me are much more wary of a man on foot than they are of even the loudest engine.


----------



## husqvarna257

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds odd to me that any pickup could have passenger plates, not here in this state. My whole life all pickups have to have commercial plates unless it has a permanently mounted camper on it.


The law changed here in Ma but I remember 3500's were always commercial back in the day


Ambull01 said:


> What! So can a ordinary resident get a commercial plate if they don't own a business? That's mind boggling lol. Trucks are all over the place here.


Now that I know I can get a 3500 I'll be on the look out for one. With gas prices going up I hope to see GM 3500's with the gas 8.1 for sale cheaper, I think they were around 2001-2006. Gas hogs prices have dropped before when gas got up there. Chevy still makes a WT. I saw a 2020 with an 8' bed regular cab going for $39,000 with low miles, under 2,000. Good price compared to the $39,00 for a 2016 I see all day but I can't afford that. That new truck was probably a bait and switch truck, only one on the lot.


svk said:


> Found a dead petrified cat doing a barn clean out once.
> 
> Could it have been partially dehydrated from being in the cold for part of the winter?


 I saw a dead cat frozen standing up on a pond when I was a kid, kinda weird. Reminds me of Jack Nicklinson in the Shinning.


----------



## mountainguyed67

husqvarna257 said:


> The law changed here in Ma but I remember 3500's were always commercial back in the day



I really didn’t know other states did it different.


----------



## husqvarna257

Getting anxious waiting for the log grapple, forks and the 3rd function valve to get here. Ordered 2" rear wheel spacers for the Kubota as well. I have to take off the rear tire to plumb in the valve and I want rear tire chains so I need the spacers anyhow. I am looking for a welder to cut off the ears on my loader and weld a SSQA plate on it. Getting to be time to shut down the OWB. Today I got one bucket of wood vs filling a skid crate.


----------



## Ambull01

husqvarna257 said:


> Now that I know I can get a 3500 I'll be on the look out for one. With gas prices going up I hope to see GM 3500's with the gas 8.1 for sale cheaper, I think they were around 2001-2006. Gas hogs prices have dropped before when gas got up there. Chevy still makes a WT. I saw a 2020 with an 8' bed regular cab going for $39,000 with low miles, under 2,000. Good price compared to the $39,00 for a 2016 I see all day but I can't afford that. That


An 8.1l! Damn had no idea Chevy had a truck with an 8.1. That monster probably gets like 3 mpg in city driving, uses half a tank of gas on startup. Yeah all these people that went out and bought gas guzzlers as their daily driver will be crying once they have to return to working on-site and gas prices keep creeping up. Northern VA has some of the worst traffic in the nation so makes a gas guzzler even worse.


----------



## sean donato

Ambull01 said:


> An 8.1l! Damn had no idea Chevy had a truck with an 8.1. That monster probably gets like 3 mpg in city driving, uses half a tank of gas on startup. Yeah all these people that went out and bought gas guzzlers as their daily driver will be crying once they have to return to working on-site and gas prices keep creeping up. Northern VA has some of the worst traffic in the nation so makes a gas guzzler even worse.


Nah, just put the gas in it if you want to drive it. If your going to cry about it, sell it off. I'll sacrifice mpg for power every time. Nothing bothers me more then driving my wifes vehicles. Great mpg, crap power. Hard pass for me. 


chipper1 said:


> I'm up to 8 MPG on my excursion currently lol. I just got it out on the rd again and its idled a lot as the battery is toast.
> What's funny is its the same tank of fuel from last fall, so I can say a tank of fuel last me all winter .
> I have a trailer hooked up over half the time, so driving a v10 isn't the worse thing, oil changes and fuel filters are cheaper/less frequent, fuel is cheaper, and they cost a lot less up front. For heavy towing, can't beat a diesel.


Yeah I really need to get my cummins going again. Got a new frame for under the 79, but havent got the time to do the swap over. Sadly it would be cheaper to find an obs style ford and drop it in, just needs engine mounts then. Everything else drive train is from that era and adapted for those year ford axles. Issue is finding a one ton 4x4 cheap with a body in good condition. Dont particularly want another dodge, fricken truck fell apart before the engine was half wore out, drove like crap, handled like a brick. I'll never get one again. Sad ford opted for international diesel engines and not cummins diesel engines.


----------



## svk

I had an 01' x cab 2500HD with the 8.1 on order. For weeks and weeks the orders were on delay. A day after I cancelled my order, they pulled the lot of orders mine was in and started building them. I ended up buying a gently used 2500HD with the 6.0 and ran that for a couple of years before getting an 03' with the Duramax. That was the last pickup I purchased new and the only diesel and boy was that a nice truck.

I had no issues at all and think I traded it in with about 80k on it but I heard the guy who bought it from the auction had tons of issues with the engine and transmission. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## svk

Second shot is in the books. No reactions so far, knock on wood.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Second shot is in the books. No reactions so far, knock on wood.


Right on. Hopefully it's the one with the chip in it and you can have it reprogrammed so you can identify tree species by tasting the bark!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds odd to me that any pickup could have passenger plates, not here in this state. My whole life all pickups have to have commercial plates unless it has a permanently mounted camper on it.


NY used to be the same but now if the unladen weight is under 6k you can get passenger plates. Let's you drive on parkways but truck has to empty.


----------



## SS396driver

Ambull01 said:


> What! So can a ordinary resident get a commercial plate if they don't own a business? That's mind boggling lol. Trucks are all over the place here.


I have commercial on my 3500 because its unladen weight is almost 8k . Cummins adds a lot of weight


----------



## SS396driver

Going to look at this tomorrow if it doesn't sell beforehand . 1988 c30 dually with a dump bed . 26k original miles all original truck


----------



## old CB

Got my second shot in early Feb. Mine must have had the chip. I can pick up FM radio through my hearing aids.


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> Im just about to get started.


I don't like working in the heat of the Summer, with bugs, poison ivy, and sweat stinging my eyes. It is almost never too cold here to work in the winter, and the snow smooths my drag and haul trails. And, I have other busy work during the summer months.


----------



## svk

Ah yes, the microchip. They two sections should be having a rendezvous soon.


----------



## Logger nate

old CB said:


> And more wildlife. Nate, do you have Abert's squirrels where you are? Black with tufty ears. They only inhabit Ponderosa Pine woods. This one was on my deck yesterday.


Great pictures! Don’t think so, I’ve never seen one anyway. Mostly see tree squirrels (reds?) and flying squirrels once in awhile, brother took picture of this one after it rode a tree to ground that I cut

Lots of chipmunks, and some others that look kinda like chipmunks but bigger, about the size of tree squirrels, most people call them timber tigers.
Our town deer get pretty friendly too


----------



## MustangMike

Cool pic of the squirrel, never seen one like it! We have grey squirrels (including some in the black phase), Red squirrels (they seem to be more prolific due to the abundance of Black Walnut here) and flying squirrels (but you rarely see them). A flying squirrel broke into my friend's basement 3 times. They could not figure out how it was getting in. But, they decided not to fight city hall and he put it in a bird cage and made a pet out of it! It seemed quite happy with that, and he let it out quite a bit and it always returned!

My Cousin (on the farm, upstate) always told me that if you rode on the tractor the deer would not run from you, they knew the guy on the tractor was not hunting them. He also said if two people walk in line it sometimes fools them, because the 4 legs looks more like an animal than a person.

When I shot my deer with the MZ this year, from a climbing tree stand, the deer that was only 30 yds away did not run at the shot. In fact, it kept turning it's head to look at me as I descended from the tree. It was not until I stepped out of the stand that it ran like He$$, along with another one that I did not even know was there. Seems they did not realize I was a person till I stood on the ground!


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I figured that we've all been depending a bit to heavily on @farmer steve , and since @H-Ranch hasn't been giving us much recently I thought I'd better get my act together. Went out to Mitch's to see what was going on, came across this peppermint log hanging halfway up a steep bank.




Then there was also this just next to it, more peppermint.




Got it all sliced up. 







Peppermint often looks a bit ordinary in log form but it burns great. Loaded up.







I also took a load of junk wood, sticks and leaves for bonfire material, that's in 6 weeks' time.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oh yeah, Mitch bought a 500i a few months ago and he stopped by with it in the back of his polaris while I was working. He let me have a go with it. 

I should not have touched that saw   . The danger ranger needs some new tyres after all.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, I figured that we've all been depending a bit to heavily on @farmer steve , and since @H-Ranch hasn't been giving us much recently I thought I'd better get my act together. Went out to Mitch's to see what was going on, came across this peppermint log hanging halfway up a steep bank.
> 
> View attachment 900157
> 
> 
> Then there was also this just next to it, more peppermint.
> 
> View attachment 900156
> 
> 
> Got it all sliced up.
> 
> View attachment 900158
> 
> 
> View attachment 900159
> 
> 
> Peppermint often looks a bit ordinary in log form but it burns great. Loaded up.
> 
> View attachment 900160
> 
> 
> View attachment 900161
> 
> 
> I also took a load of junk wood, sticks and leaves for bonfire material, that's in 6 weeks' time.


Thanks cowboy.  Lookin good there buddy. I'm sure @LondonNeil will like the pics. Guess your getting ready for winter. Cheers mate.


----------



## svk

Shoulder is sore but otherwise I’m good. Planning to burn brush later today provided the wind holds off.

It’s rained for the last three days and after today is going to rain for the next three. Great time to burn


----------



## farmer steve

Keep your eyes open when splitting guy's.


----------



## svk

Just bought the MN DNR online burning permit. $5 bucks and it’s good for the calendar year. You just call to get a code each day you want to burn. If there’s restrictions they tell you. 

You can get a 3 day permit from the convenience store that’s free but you still have to get one every time and have to deal with the crabby store employees.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Just bought the MN DNR online burning permit. $5 bucks and it’s good for the calendar year. You just call to get a code each day you want to burn. If there’s restrictions they tell you.
> 
> You can get a 3 day permit from the convenience store that’s free but you still have to get one every time and have to deal with the crabby store employees.


I've tried to convince our township that an online application would be far better than the paper copy they do now. Less time for all involved, can get it 24/7 instead of 9-4 on business days, up to date conditions if there is a restriction, automated contact method for updates, higher compliance rate, and so on.


----------



## Lee192233

Not firewood scrounging but scrounging nonetheless. I got some cedar sticks from some powerline trimming that was done last year. After pricing out 10' 4×4 cedar posts I decided to make my own.


----------



## rarefish383

Lee192233 said:


> Not firewood scrounging but scrounging nonetheless. I got some cedar sticks from some powerline trimming that was done last year. After pricing out 10' 4×4 cedar posts I decided to make my own.View attachment 900253


Three or four times a year my hunting buddy's son and two friends go up to my place in WV to hang out, shoot some guns during the day, sit around a camp fire at night, and escape the women. Most of the time John and I go with them. Last year I cut some 10' Cedar logs for future use. Carried them over and laid them on top of the 8' bush hog so the boys wouldn't cut them up for the fire pit. When I say boys, they are in their 30's, just boys to us. I went out, and sure enough, Kenny is cutting up my logs on top of the steel bush hog. He said, "I thought you put them there to make it easier to cut"? Good thing I caught him when I did, he would have cut up my bush hog too, and tried to burn it. John and I were up last Sat putting in insulation and interior paneling. The boys are up right now, and its spitting rain out there, so I'm betting they have a fire going already. I asked John if he told Mark and Don to make sure Kenny didn't burn up my "NEW" Cedar logs. Then I asked if he thought I should write, "Do Not Burn" on the side of the building. He said even Kenny wouldn't do that! I said, maybe, but there is a lot of 1" pine paneling inside the building. He said, "Yeah, better go back and make a sign". Here's the progress we made last Sat.


----------



## abbott295

I just got my first experimental shot today. Joining the herd with immunity.


----------



## Lee192233

I'm going to be using these posts to build fence corners. What do you guys recommend for treating the buried end. I'm a mechanic so drain oil is readily available. I was thinking about soaking the ends for a week or so in a bucket of drain oil. Or should I use a deck sealer or something similar?

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Just bought the MN DNR online burning permit. $5 bucks and it’s good for the calendar year. You just call to get a code each day you want to burn. If there’s restrictions they tell you.



Our hazard reduction pile burn permits are issued by the Air Pollution Control District, I call and they mail it to me. Quick and easy, and no fee. Mine expires at the end of this month, it’s good for a year from the date issued. You could go in person to their office or a ranger station too. We check online to see if it’s a burn day, and don’t need to notify anyone.


----------



## MustangMike

Lee192233 said:


> What do you guys recommend for treating the buried end.


If you get Black Locust posts no need to use anything.

For other types of wood, if you want it to last, I would put it in concrete.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Just bought the MN DNR online burning permit.



For us city folks, is that just to keep them from sending fire crews when they see smoke coming from a specific location?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

We have a guy that was in our men's group at church. He used to be on the town council too. We can get a burn permit for our county, and it's good for all but the driest days of summer. June, July, and August, I think. Around here people start burning leaves and spring cleaning sticks and yard trimmings the first day they can get out, and nobody bothers with the permit. Last year the Fire Dept told this guy to quit bothering them. They were NOT responding to any residential burning complaints unless the house was on fire. My wife just told me he passed away a few months ago. His wife was real sick and not expected to live long. He passed unexpectedly first, and a few weeks later she passed. They were good folks, and the first to help anyone in need. But, if you wanted to help him, help some one else, you had to follow his rules or go home. He's probably telling St Peter he's not answering the front gate right. RIP Bill.


----------



## cookies

brush or dip the logs in roofing tar, paint the rest with used oil...it will last decades unless its store bought pt thats half soaked with water still. I put new pt deck boards on the shed ramp and after a week they shrank a full inch of width leaving huge gaps after setting them with none.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> For us city folks, is that just to keep them from sending fire crews when they see smoke coming from a specific location?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


No, you need to call a different number if burning near a roadway where it’s likely to be called in.

You need a permit and need to call in each day to get a code for that day’s burn. Necessary when burning anything larger than a 3’ campfire circle.

None of the rules are enforced unless you are burning during the daylight in a no burn period or if someone calls you in.


----------



## svk

Making progress. I’ve probably got 2/3 of the tree tops burned and 1/3 of loose limbs burned.

My sore shoulder isn’t hindering me but I’m a bit tired today.


----------



## svk

Got a bunch more hauled and burned but maybe call it a day here. Pretty tired.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Nah, just put the gas in it if you want to drive it. If your going to cry about it, sell it off. I'll sacrifice mpg for power every time. Nothing bothers me more then driving my wifes vehicles. Great mpg, crap power. Hard pass for me.
> 
> Yeah I really need to get my cummins going again. Got a new frame for under the 79, but havent got the time to do the swap over. Sadly it would be cheaper to find an obs style ford and drop it in, just needs engine mounts then. Everything else drive train is from that era and adapted for those year ford axles. Issue is finding a one ton 4x4 cheap with a body in good condition. Dont particularly want another dodge, fricken truck fell apart before the engine was half wore out, drove like crap, handled like a brick. I'll never get one again. Sad ford opted for international diesel engines and not cummins diesel engines.


Company I work for has about 250 trucks, and the bulk share of them are International's with X-15 Cummins engines. Kinda' says it all, don't it?


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellas, two days in a row! 

Back out to Mitch's this morning, he had these guys stacked up, ready to go.




Nice solid peppermint 




It took less than 10 minutes to cut this log with the 460.




Another 10 minutes to split. Every round was one hit with the X27 to halve them. Peppermint is generally pretty good to split but this one was ridiculously easy.




I still had some fuel left in the 460 so I cut the next log as well and a few rounds off the big one that is next after that.


----------



## Cowboy254

A few more pics. How's that for straight grained?




Loaded up both the ute and the trailer, near two face cord in total.


----------



## Ryan A

Love seeing your pics too cowboy.
Is this to burn this season or do you stack and dry for the following cold season?


----------



## cookies

does the peppermint smell like mint? that sure looks like easy/fun wood to work with


----------



## Cowboy254

Ryan A said:


> Love seeing your pics too cowboy.
> Is this to burn this season or do you stack and dry for the following cold season?



Thanks mate! This is green and wouldn't be good to burn this year, even though it does season fairly quickly. I'm a few years ahead so I have plenty of time for this to dry. I CSS some back in January and re-split a bit and it was nearly dry inside. If you cut it before summer it would be good to go the next winter. 



cookies said:


> does the peppermint smell like mint? that sure looks like easy/fun wood to work with



The wood doesn't but if you crush the leaves they have a pepperminty/eucalyptussy smell, quite pleasant. The wood smoke also is quite sweet smelling. I don't know anyone who has tried it for smoking but I've heard that eucalypts in general are not great for that. 

It is medium density, between red oak and HDBL for BTUs and they are everywhere around here, and the best firewood species in our local area overall. Virtually no ash in the wood, easy to cut and split. Not used for building/construction purposes, there are better options for that.


----------



## MustangMike

It is still Tax Season, but my client's landlord (from this morning's apt) is cutting down trees to make room for a pool ... he wants someone to come over and buck and remove the mostly Oak logs ... guess who volunteered!

The Gov may have extended it for a month ... but that does not mean that I have to follow suit!


----------



## turnkey4099

4 more days to go in the 'do nothing' sentence. Took a drive to a couple of my 3 cutting sites for this year. Still trying to make a decision one which one to celebrate my freedom to work day on Thursday. Probably be the 'willow brush clearance' one as that only needs small saws. I'll take the MS193T 14" and MS362 16" saws. Nice light saws to mess around with on the first day of cutting. I'd rather use the MS210 but while sharping it, I discovered the sprocket is shot. Part is on order - part may be here by Thursday. 

Finished sharping the last chain hanging on gthe 'to be sharped' nail today. That is probably the first time that nail has been empty in 30 years.


----------



## farmer steve

The best kind of scrounge.  When they show up and get dumped!!! All i have to do is cut them in half and split.


----------



## knockbill

farmer steve said:


> The best kind of scrounge.  When they show up and get dumped!!! All i have to do is cut them in half and split.
> View attachment 900436


That's the way to do it!!!! I had a local guy with a truck like that dump a load of Oak a couple years ago,,, haven't seen him working around last year tho... Hopefully run into him soon!!!


----------



## sean donato

Well today is sure a wet one... got soaked inspecting rides. Doubt I'll be doing any real outdoor work at home tonight. Last night I ran and picked up some pressure treat to make my wife a flower bed. Wow, lumber has gone nuts in price. Needed 4 2x4x8, 4 2x6x8, and 2 2x6x10. Nearly $100.00. Almost puked. I've been putting this project off for years and she got stuff to plant in it the other day, so I kinda had to get it done. Wish I would have made it a wile ago now. Oh well such is life. 
You guys will appreciate this. Had my brother in law call yesterday evening. Said he needed a blade for his saw. Told him I didnt have any blades, but i may have chains that will fit. (He didnt get it lol) I asked hin what size bar he had on it, the pitch, and gauge? He said "it's an echo cs490 and the blade measures 16 3/4" long." I said "so it's got an 18" bar?" He said no it measures 16 3/4" long, but he was at lowes and didnt have the saw in front of him. (At this point I was rolling my eyes) looked up what should have been on it, and let him know 72 driver links, .325 pitch and .050 gauge. He kept saying they didnt have it in echo brand, so he would have to come back later. Tried explaining that the brand didnt matter so much as long as everything else matched up. (Bang head on wall) finally my sister in law grabbed the phone from him, asked what they needed, I told her. She said is husqvarna brand ok? I said yes it will work. Took her 30 seconds to find the chain, I was on the phone with him for 17 minuets. Told my wife after I got off the phone and she thought it was funny as heck. At least he got his new chain lol.


----------



## knockbill

Should your BIL be using a saw!!!!???? maybe your SIL would be safer with it!!!


----------



## svk

Tried to post before but the site was down (again).

Rain was supposed to hold off till 2 but it’s been sprinkling since 8:30. Grr.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> I just got my first experimental shot today. Joining the herd with immunity.


Welcome to the dahk side!


----------



## sean donato

knockbill said:


> Should your BIL be using a saw!!!!???? maybe your SIL would be safer with it!!!


Hes a good kid, just doesn't use one often. Said the chain just went dull wile half way through a log. Bet he hit something lol. Wouldnt want her running one that would be disaster waiting.


----------



## knockbill

sean donato said:


> Hes a good kid, just doesn't use one often. Said the chain just went dull wile half way through a log. Bet he hit something lol. Wouldnt want her running one that would be disaster waiting.


Teach him to sharpen the chain,,, it may be the one that came with the saw!!!


----------



## sean donato

knockbill said:


> Teach him to sharpen the chain,,, it may be the one that came with the saw!!!


Yeah I have to get him over and show him basic saw maintenance, and how to sharpen chains. Would hate to see him roast a decent saw.


----------



## knockbill

sean donato said:


> Yeah I have to get him over and show him basic saw maintenance, and how to sharpen chains. Would hate to see him roast a decent saw.


Yep,, I showed my son when he wanted to do some trimming... good skill to have!!!!


----------



## Ambull01

SS396driver said:


> Going to look at this tomorrow if it doesn't sell beforehand . 1988 c30 dually with a dump bed . 26k original miles all original truck


Damn now that's a serious firewood hauler. What's the asking price for that? Can't believe it's only 26k miles as a '88. 


svk said:


> Making progress. I’ve probably got 2/3 of the tree tops burned and 1/3 of loose limbs burned.
> 
> My sore shoulder isn’t hindering me but I’m a bit tired today.


You're not concerned at all about setting the whole forest on fire? With my luck some embers would ignite the surrounding brush and set the whole area ablaze lol. 

I'm taking down the second tree in my yard. So far so good except the stupid 6100 keeps dying when I pick up real quick. I set it on the ground to move branches around and when I pick it up, if I do it fast, the saw will die on me. I've been messing with the stupid carb adjustment screws all morning and still having issues with it. Damn thing is starting to piss me off now


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn now that's a serious firewood hauler. What's the asking price for that? Can't believe it's only 26k miles as a '88.
> 
> You're not concerned at all about setting the whole forest on fire? With my luck some embers would ignite the surrounding brush and set the whole area ablaze lol.
> 
> I'm taking down the second tree in my yard. So far so good except the stupid 6100 keeps dying when I pick up real quick. I set it on the ground to move branches around and when I pick it up, if I do it fast, the saw will die on me. I've been messing with the stupid carb adjustment screws all morning and still having issues with it. Damn thing is starting to piss me off now


It rained for the previous 5 days so pretty squishy around here. Supposed to rain for the next 3 as well so next weekend should be good to burn too.


----------



## Lionsfan

Our twice-a-year, mandatory company meeting is in 3 weeks. The county health department will be on scene to administer the Johnson and Johnson vaccine to anyone who signs up. The company is offering $250 a head for anyone who gets it, and is giving a voucher for all the employees who have already participated and can provide proof of vaccination. I have not added my name to the list yet, but most likely will.


----------



## Ambull01

I can’t wait to get the vaccine. My wife’s a nurse and already had her two shots. We’re going to Puerto Rico in June for our late honeymoon and think it would be a lot easier if we both have proof of vaccination. She’s not foaming at the mouth or anything so I’m not too worried


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Our twice-a-year, mandatory company meeting is in 3 weeks. The county health department will be on scene to administer the Johnson and Johnson vaccine to anyone who signs up. The company is offering $250 a head for anyone who gets it, and is giving a voucher for all the employees who have already participated and can provide proof of vaccination. I have not added my name to the list yet, but most likely will.


250 bucks is a nice sum. 

Your employer must be getting kickbacks directly from Bill Gates to be able to provide that much loot to each of you.


----------



## JustJeff

Just gonna leave this here






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

My view this afternoon as I'm on fire watch. Charcoal with apple wood underneath 3 racks of ribs!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

Got my cedar posts peeled and drying.

Now I have a couple standing dead cedars to grab and I will have all the posts I need to make some decent fence corners for our orchard. When I built the fence I used t-posts for the corners and 5 years later the the corners are sagging in. I knew it was going to happen but I had to get the fence up to keep the deer off my trees.
I have a love hate relationship with deer. I love eating them but hate the damage they do around my house and all the dang ticks they drag into the yard.


----------



## muddstopper

Well It looks like I did it again. I put a price on my boat and the guy said he would take it. Havent seen any money yet, so there is still hope. I was wanting to build a new shed to park my boat under so I could free up my shop. The guy came to give me a price on building the shed and we got to talking boats. I told him if he bought the boat, I wouldnt need a new shed. His reply was priceless, "Shecht, I would rather be fishing than working anyways". LOL


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Well today is sure a wet one... got soaked inspecting rides. Doubt I'll be doing any real outdoor work at home tonight. Last night I ran and picked up some pressure treat to make my wife a flower bed. Wow, lumber has gone nuts in price. Needed 4 2x4x8, 4 2x6x8, and 2 2x6x10. Nearly $100.00. Almost puked. I've been putting this project off for years and she got stuff to plant in it the other day, so I kinda had to get it done. Wish I would have made it a wile ago now. Oh well such is life.
> You guys will appreciate this. Had my brother in law call yesterday evening. Said he needed a blade for his saw. Told him I didnt have any blades, but i may have chains that will fit. (He didnt get it lol) I asked hin what size bar he had on it, the pitch, and gauge? He said "it's an echo cs490 and the blade measures 16 3/4" long." I said "so it's got an 18" bar?" He said no it measures 16 3/4" long, but he was at lowes and didnt have the saw in front of him. (At this point I was rolling my eyes) looked up what should have been on it, and let him know 72 driver links, .325 pitch and .050 gauge. He kept saying they didnt have it in echo brand, so he would have to come back later. Tried explaining that the brand didnt matter so much as long as everything else matched up. (Bang head on wall) finally my sister in law grabbed the phone from him, asked what they needed, I told her. She said is husqvarna brand ok? I said yes it will work. Took her 30 seconds to find the chain, I was on the phone with him for 17 minuets. Told my wife after I got off the phone and she thought it was funny as heck. At least he got his new chain lol.


The auction I went to a couple weeks ago had two steel strapped stacks of used 2X4's. You could tell some one tore a house down or was doing major renovation. You could tell they were wall studs because each one had two nail holes in the ends and they were trimmed 3's to make 8' walls. on the good side, since they came out of a house, they were pretty much acclimated, and each one was straight as an arrow. 143, in one pile and 147 in the other. The catalogue had them listed as bid X147, and bid X 143. That was $1148 dollars for a bunch of used 2X4's, final bid was $7 each. The same guy bought both piles.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Welcome to the dahk side!





svk said:


> 250 bucks is a nice sum.
> 
> Your employer must be getting kickbacks directly from Bill Gates to be able to provide that much loot to each of you.


Not sure about Bill Gates, but I'd bet our health ins. provide is throwing a few bucks in the hat.


----------



## Lionsfan

rarefish383 said:


> The auction I went to a couple weeks ago had two steel strapped stacks of used 2X4's. You could tell some one tore a house down or was doing major renovation. You could tell they were wall studs because each one had two nail holes in the ends and they were trimmed 3's to make 8' walls. on the good side, since they came out of a house, they were pretty much acclimated, and each one was straight as an arrow. 143, in one pile and 147 in the other. The catalogue had them listed as bid X147, and bid X 143. That was $1148 dollars for a bunch of used 2X4's, final bid was $7 each. The same guy bought both piles.


What the fock is this world coming too??


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> What the fock is this world coming too??


I know, right? "Drink the Kool-Aid and we'll give you $250!"
Screw that.


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> I know, right? "Drink the Kool-Aid and we'll give you $250!"
> Screw that.


Half of our drivers, most of the mechanics and all of the office staff have had their shots. Everyone is fine. Most of my family has also had it with no ill effects. I can't see a reason to hold out any longer, but to each his own.


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> Half of our drivers, most of the mechanics and all of the office staff have had their shots. Everyone is fine. Most of my family has also had it with no ill effects. I can't see a reason to hold out any longer, but to each his own.


Hey man, that's cool. Do what you gotta do. I'm sure we'll both be fine.


----------



## Ambull01

Haywire said:


> Hey man, that's cool. Do what you gotta do. I'm sure we'll both be fine.


yep sure man, it's all a big conspiracy. 500k+ people have died in the US but it's all fake right? Everyone has a smartphone these days and access to social media but the virus is all a fallacy. Jeez, just give it a break already. It's also not just about you, it's about the greater good but Americans seem to have forgotten that concept. It's all about "me." America the Selfish. Off my soap box, just freaking irritated with stupidity.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> The catalogue had them listed as bid X147, and bid X 143. That was $1148 dollars for a bunch of used 2X4's, final bid was $7 each. The same guy bought both piles.



Maybe economic anomalies have artificially made new lumber 'too cheap' and disposal of construction debris also 'too cheap'? Maybe some of this will balance out? I hate to see so much waste. Don't want to pay $7 for a used 2x4, but glad to see more materials being recycled / reused.

Philbert


----------



## old CB

Lee192233 said:


> When I built the fence I used t-posts for the corners


Remembering when I was a neophyte in the world of fence I hesitate to comment. But your fence corner will not serve or survive on the strength of a T-post. I saw a trailer load of salvaged utility poles recently and commented to a friend how those were valuable for corner posts during my years in Ag and cattle. For corners you need large diameter posts, and beyond that you need bracing, usually incorporating wire and either diagonal or crosswise posts between the corner and its first neighboring post.

Your peeled cedar looks good. You're on your way to corner posts that will serve.


----------



## Lee192233

Old CB, 
I'm planning on doing a 3 post corner like this:


Good or no? I want this to be the last time I do it. I knew the corners weren't going to last. I'm adding three more trees and room for a strawberry patch. 
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## svk

I’m no farmer but that’s the way I’ve always seen corners done.


----------



## old CB

Lee, that's how I used to build them. It's hard to see in the photo, but seems like the diagonal wire is present (on the left side it looks visible). You need the wire from the base of the corner diagonally up to top of the next post to secure the arrangement. We would double up the wire, then use a short length of wood to twist it up tight, which pulls the top of the 2nd post tight to the horizontal post. Hope I've described that to make it understandable. I used to also drive a heavy nail into each post (and cut the head off), then drill a hole into each end of the horizontal brace to receive the nail, which keeps the brace from wandering from position.

Building a proper corner post is no quick and easy thing. But done right it'll last.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> yep sure man, it's all a big conspiracy. 500k+ people have died in the US but it's all fake right? Everyone has a smartphone these days and access to social media but the virus is all a fallacy. Jeez, just give it a break already. It's also not just about you, it's about the greater good but Americans seem to have forgotten that concept. It's all about "me." America the Selfish. Off my soap box, just freaking irritated with stupidity.


What does a conspiracy have to do with anything, does someone need to be a conspiracy theorist to believe that the 500k is a pumped up number. Who ever said it was fake.
Do you know how they were labeling c19 "deaths".


Let's talk science.
They were testing for c19 using a polymerase chain reaction (PCR test), which was never designed to be used to diagnose, per Kary Mullis the inventor of it and the same guy who was awarded the Nobel Prize for Chemistry in 1993 for it.
Did you know that when the US was going to start testing the PCR tests that were coming into the US that over 50 companies stop supplying them to the US.


Funny, now the WHO has something to say about the PCR tests, while they are making those doing the testing into billionaires.








WHO Modifies CCP Virus Test Guidelines, Warns Against Overreliance on PCR Results


The World Health Organization (WHO) has cautioned experts not to rely solely on the results of a PCR test to detect the CCP virus.




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## MustangMike

If you are under 70, not overweight, have no pre conditions, and keep up your Vit D and Zinc, your chances of having a serious problem from Covid are very low.

I have not had any shots, have been doing appointments all tax season, and I feel just fine.

Obtaining natural immunity may be just as effective and getting a shot.

I know I've been in the same room with folks that have subsequently been diagnosed with Covid a few times (they had symptoms before the get together).

I believe that I am at low risk to serious illness and refuse to live in fear of Covid. Period!

I'm just glad I'm not in a NY Nursing home complying with Gov Cuomo! That was a vulnerable population!

I believe Elon Musk took 4 tests in one day ... 2 were positive and 2 were negative!


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> What does a conspiracy have to do with anything, does someone need to be a conspiracy theorist to believe that the 500k is a pumped up number. Who ever said it was fake.
> Do you know how they were labeling c19 "deaths".
> 
> 
> Let's talk science.
> They were testing for c19 using a polymerase chain reaction (PCR test), which was never designed to be used to diagnose, per Kary Mullis the inventor of it and the same guy who was awarded the Nobel Prize for Chemistry in 1993 for it.
> Did you know that when the US was going to start testing the PCR tests that were coming into the US that over 50 companies stop supplying them to the US.
> 
> 
> Funny, now the WHO has something to say about the PCR tests, while they are making those doing the testing into billionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Modifies CCP Virus Test Guidelines, Warns Against Overreliance on PCR Results
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization (WHO) has cautioned experts not to rely solely on the results of a PCR test to detect the CCP virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Well I’ll watch those videos tomorrow, promise lol. Just took down the second tree in my yard.
So let’s say the number of deaths is artificially high. Let’s say it’s actually half, so around 260-270k (not sure what the current death total is because they’ve stopped reporting on it as much). Isn’t that still really high? Last time I looked, the US was leading the entire world in COVID deaths. That’s embarrassing! We used to be a leader, in actual good things not the number of deaths from a virus. 
Also, if every other country was/is using that same flawed test we’re still leading the world. Maybe they are natural deaths? If that’s so then why are the natural death counts so much higher last year vs previous years? Anyway don’t want to debate COVID. If you think it’s BS then there’s no hope in persuading. If you think the media is all evil except a few select outlets (which probably reinforces your view) then there’s no hope. If you believe the virus is real, that it kills people, that the elderly/weaker citizens are most affected, then I think you should get the vaccine or at least keep your derogatory comments to yourself when you hear about someone getting it.


----------



## svk

If you guys had/have a dedicated stumping saw, would you run a hard nose bar?


----------



## Ambull01

MustangMike said:


> If you are under 70, not overweight, have no pre conditions, and keep up your Vit D and Zinc, your chances of having a serious problem from Covid are very low.
> 
> I have not had any shots, have been doing appointments all tax season, and I feel just fine.
> 
> Obtaining natural immunity may be just as effective and getting a shot.
> 
> I know I've been in the same room with folks that have subsequently been diagnosed with Covid a few times (they had symptoms before the get together).
> 
> I believe that I am at low risk to serious illness and refuse to live in fear of Covid. Period!
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not in a NY Nursing home complying with Gov Cuomo! That was a vulnerable population!
> 
> I believe Elon Musk took 4 tests in one day ... 2 were positive and 2 were negative!


You know how much of the population will have to be infected to attain natural immunity? Let's say 75 - 85%! Death toll is 500k+(although it may be artificially high according to some). We're, as the supposedly most powerful country in the world, going to let this virus kill an exponentially higher amount of people just to attain natural immunity? When we have a freaking vaccine? 

Yeah you refuse to live in fear of COVID so screw everyone else I guess. Like I said, America the Selfish. It's all about me. What about shared sacrifices for the common good?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Our twice-a-year, mandatory company meeting is in 3 weeks. The county health department will be on scene to administer the Johnson and Johnson vaccine to anyone who signs up. The company is offering $250 a head for anyone who gets it, and is giving a voucher for all the employees who have already participated and can provide proof of vaccination. I have not added my name to the list yet, but most likely will.


Imagine a disease so deadly you have to be tested to know you have it, and a cure so safe and effective you have to be paid to take it.


Lionsfan said:


> Not sure about Bill Gates, but I'd bet our health ins. provide is throwing a few bucks in the hat.


Fauci loves the new therapeutics and the so called vacs.




__





New Documents Reveal More Serious Conflicts of Interest at the NIH: | Freepress.org


New documents obtained by Axios and Public Citizen suggest that the National Institute of Health (NIH)




freepress.org




The gates family does too.








The Gates Family, Eugenics and COVID-19


What is the true story behind Bill Gates and his family? Should we trust his COVID-19 advice?




tottnews.com




Bills a great guy, looking out for those who cant look out for themselves .
Like Africa.








The Bill Gates Effect: WHO’s DTP Vaccine Killed More Children in Africa Than the Diseases it Targeted


Prior to 2017, girls in Guinea Bissau vaccinated with the DTP vaccine—the flagship of Bill Gates’s GAVI/WHO African vaccine program—died at 10 times the rate of unvaccinated kids. While the vaccinated children were protected from Diphtheria, Tetanus and Pertussis, they were far more susceptible...




childrenshealthdefense.org




And India.








Bill Gates Activities In India Exposed By Robert Kennedy Jr - GreatGameIndia


Bill Gates agenda in India exposed by Robert F. Kennedy Jr., the nephew of former American President John F. Kennedy, in a lengthy message




greatgameindia.com




It's all about the money.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> If you guys had/have a dedicated stumping saw, would you run a hard nose bar?


Yes. And maybe carbide chain.

A neighbor had her 75 year old Dad come by and help clean up some stuff in her yard. He had an MS180 and a bypass loper, which had to do everything: from 2" limbs up to a 16" stump. I tried not to be critical, and did offer to sharpen his chain, if desired, but he was OK with what he brought. I kept thinking about 'the right tool for the job'. A hand, pruning saw, or a pruning blade on a reciprocating saw, would have worked much better, along with an anvil lopper (it was all removal, no trimming). As for the stump . . . .

Well, they got it done and no body got hurt.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> You know how much of the population will have to be infected to attain natural immunity? Let's say 75 - 85%! Death toll is 500k+(although it may be artificially high according to some). We're, as the supposedly most powerful country in the world, going to let this virus kill an exponentially higher amount of people just to attain natural immunity? When we have a freaking vaccine?
> 
> Yeah you refuse to live in fear of COVID so screw everyone else I guess. Like I said, America the Selfish. It's all about me. What about shared sacrifices for the common good?


That's not how it works.
It's not just about immunity to c19, but rather to any corona viruses in general. Many already have t-cell immunity which is very important.
Sars is nothing new, or novel as they are calling it.
As Mike was saying, most people who die "from covid" have low V-D3, and also low zinc levels which is why HDC is helpful.
Also do you realize that the CDC killed people to prove that HDC was dangerous by giving people 2400mg instead of the 500mg or 400mg with the z-pack(azithromycin) as many used successfully.
They new it worked with corona viruses in 2005








Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - PubMed


Chloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS CoV in cell culture. Favorable inhibition of virus spread was observed when the cells were either treated with chloroquine prior to or after SARS CoV infection. In addition, the indirect immunofluorescence assay described herein...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine Cut Death Rate Significantly in COVID-19 Patients, Henry Ford Health System Study Shows







www.henryford.com












More Evidence Presented for Why Hydroxychloroquine Should be Made Available, in a New Court Filing by AAPS - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons


This week the Association of American Physicians & Surgeons submitted additional evidence to a federal court for why interference with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) should end by the Food & Drug Administration (FDA) and the Department of […]




aapsonline.org






https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/04/coronavirus-live-updates-us/



This one is a great resource.
Many studies all over the world with live updates on HDC, ivermectin, v-c, v-c and many more, but it's very simple.


https://c19hcq.com




Ambull01 said:


> Well I’ll watch those videos tomorrow, promise lol. Just took down the second tree in my yard.
> So let’s say the number of deaths is artificially high. Let’s say it’s actually half, so around 260-270k (not sure what the current death total is because they’ve stopped reporting on it as much). Isn’t that still really high? Last time I looked, the US was leading the entire world in COVID deaths. That’s embarrassing! We used to be a leader, in actual good things not the number of deaths from a virus.
> Also, if every other country was/is using that same flawed test we’re still leading the world. Maybe they are natural deaths? If that’s so then why are the natural death counts so much higher last year vs previous years? Anyway don’t want to debate COVID. If you think it’s BS then there’s no hope in persuading. If you think the media is all evil except a few select outlets (which probably reinforces your view) then there’s no hope. If you believe the virus is real, that it kills people, that the elderly/weaker citizens are most affected, then I think you should get the vaccine or at least keep your derogatory comments to yourself when you hear about someone getting it.


Great, if you're considering taking an experimental gene therapy you should be doing some raking up to understand what's going on, and I'd say ask you're wife to as well. I've put a lot of time into what I say and I say everything I say because I care, it would be much easier to just go alone with everything as many are doing.
I took a couple down yesterday, the piles grew a nice amount. I bucked a bunch today to be split for the woodshed, I may get to splitting them by the weekend, but work has picked up for me so it may have to wait.
It's not a suppose the numbers are flawed, they are flawed, but people have died, I cannot argue that.
What they haven't done is died at a higher rate than in the past. I'd like to see any info that shows higher numbers than previous yrs, that's not been in anything I've read or seen.

As I said above, there was much we could have done and could still be doing, using HDC and ivermectin, along with V-D3 and zinc could help. Another issue was putting so many infected people into the retirement homes as was done in NY, PA, and MI. Also when healthcare is forced to be done by doctors a certain way described by politicians instead of between the doctors and their patients.
I don't think the virus is bs, just much of what has happened around it.
Many of the MSM outlets are evil, but I listen to them as well as many others, I try to weed thru and find the truth in all of them without allowing the narrative's on either side to sway me. While many here think I'm conservative, I think they would have a hard time proving that based on fact, that being said they would have the same issue trying to prove I was a dem. If you notice, I try to use videos and info from both "sides" as to keep things more balanced. 
I'm doing the best I can to provide a different perspective that I believe in, why is that derogatory, I find it derogatory that people would make statements that me not getting an experimental gene therapy drug is somehow harmful. The way I look at it is if I take it and my health declines, then how would I be helping my family. It's fact that there have been over 16k reports made to VARS about adverse effects from the c19 "vacs", there have been many deaths reported too, and hundreds of "breakthrough" cases where people who have received both shots(Moderna and Pizer) or the one(Johnson & Johnson) and have still tested positive and some who have died(three died and over 200 tested positive just here in mi), so why would I take it, and if the people who are dying on average are 80yrs old and the average age in the states is 78, then what's the real concern. I think people need to turn off the TV and to stop taking everything they hear or read in the news as fact, there's an overwhelming amount of fear **** being sold right now and it's been going on for quite some time. Meanwhile, there has been a huge transfer of wealth and we have all the c19 people coming in at the boarder, where's all the concern about the huge health crisis there?
I really hope this can help someone on the fence.
Even the zuckster is cautious.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yes. And maybe carbide chain.


I agree.
And if you can't afford the carbide chain a good semi chisel chain with a 25 degree top plate angle or less and very little hook(side plate angle) will hold up quite well, and all the better if it's 404.
Did I throw one of those semi chisel safety chains in the box I sent, that's what I use, well at least when I remember them. Last time I wore out a newer exl chain , I'm not sharpening it, it's ugly.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> If you are under 70, not overweight, have no pre conditions, and keep up your Vit D and Zinc, your chances of having a serious problem from Covid are very low.
> 
> I have not had any shots, have been doing appointments all tax season, and I feel just fine.
> 
> Obtaining natural immunity may be just as effective and getting a shot.
> 
> I know I've been in the same room with folks that have subsequently been diagnosed with Covid a few times (they had symptoms before the get together).
> 
> I believe that I am at low risk to serious illness and refuse to live in fear of Covid. Period!
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not in a NY Nursing home complying with Gov Cuomo! That was a vulnerable population!
> 
> I believe Elon Musk took 4 tests in one day ... 2 were positive and 2 were negative!


I agree.
The CDC said that out of all who died with c19, only 6% died from c19 along, the others averaged 2.6 co-morbidities .
Natural immunity has been proven to last for up to 10yrs far many viruses, they've made it as though we can't possibly get along without a vac or an experimental drug these days. Since viruses are only around a couple yrs and they weaken as they mutate, the deaths will slow and it would have all disappeared had they not locked people down and lowered peoples immune response, not to mention everyone wearing a petrie dish on their face constantly. You've actually probably boosted your immunity to it and any of the new variants.
Yep, many died that could have been saved.
That's correct, he tweeted it out saying there must be something flawed with the test.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> If you guys had/have a dedicated stumping saw, would you run a hard nose bar?


Yes, a dedicated hard nose bar and a bunch of chains that have been sharpened many times - rather than a dedicated power head.


----------



## LondonNeil

Where did I put that ban hammer?


----------



## LondonNeil

Farmer Steve.. you know what we need again don't you.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve.. you know what we need again don't you.


Neil - until FS can respond, here's some wood I scrounged up with the wheelbarrow this weekend....


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Where did I put that ban hammer?


Hey I have a hammer here at the house, it's under EUA until 2023. It's supposed to knock common sense into people, and it works on many people, there have been some side effects though...
Like I said before, guys want to talk about it, I'll talk about it too.
There's usually at least two sides to every story, anyone getting the experimental shots has their reasoning, I have mine against it as do millions of others including those in the health and scientific fields.


LondonNeil said:


> Farmer Steve.. you know what we need again don't you.


I'll get you some pics later.


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> Yes, a dedicated hard nose bar and a bunch of chains that have been sharpened many times - rather than a dedicated power head.


I have a Mac 610 that’s my dedicated stumping saw already. I’d rather torture that through long cuts rather than one of my good saws. It’s easier to have it ready to go with a stumping chain than have to swap chains at the end of the day.

I found some NOS Mac pattern hard nose bars for sale and was thinking about adding a bit more reach.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Neil - until FS can respond, here's some wood I scrounged up with the wheelbarrow this weekend....View attachment 900667
> View attachment 900668
> View attachment 900669
> View attachment 900670
> View attachment 900671


Pics of the wheelbarrow please lol.
I like that locust pile.
I was thinking of you last night, saw a fairly nice wheelbarrow and a bunch of used tires out in front of a house.
Speaking of that, have you ever seen the wheelbarrows at LKQ with the spare tires from cars for the wheels/tires, they cool great, too bad it wouldn't fit thru the front door here.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I agree.
> And if you can't afford the carbide chain a good semi chisel chain with a 25 degree top plate angle or less and very little hook(side plate angle) will hold up quite well, and all the better if it's 404.
> Did I throw one of those semi chisel safety chains in the box I sent, that's what I use, well at least when I remember them. Last time I wore out a newer exl chain , I'm not sharpening it, it's ugly.


I thought there were just tri-bumper chains in there. Didn’t check to see if chisel or semi.


----------



## svk

Rained all night and supposed to rain all day too. Which is fine as the lakes need the water.

Next weekend I’m planning to take the kids to the cabin, do some four wheeling, and torch more brush/log piles. Getting the piles started will be a bear but no risk of fires getting away!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I thought there were just tri-bumper chains in there. Didn’t check to see if chisel or semi.


Not sure what they are called. There were a couple that go with the bars, and I thought I dropped one of the 20x3/8 semi chisel in there. There are the safety chains used by Home Depot on their rental saws, I have a 5 gallon bucket of them. I cut the "shark fins"(Philbert had a good name for them but I cant remember it) and they will actually self feed very nice in very hard wood with a little extra hook and a 25 degree top plate angle, which really surprised me for how well they hold up. If the top plate was reduced to 20 degrees and less hook they don't feed as well, but they stay sharp a long time and will cut straight(nice in dirty wood too). One of the things I like in a stumping chain is for it to feed well, it's a lot on my back when down there flush cutting, I'd rather sit on the trailer sharpening for a bit so I leave them at 25 degrees and a little extra hook. If you want some let me know.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, I don't knock anyone who got the vaccine, and if you feel vulnerable, get it, many of my client's have had it before I visit.

I don't feel vulnerable, and with all the trouble folks have getting it, I'll leave mine for someone who needs it more than I do. It is great that we have it for those in need.

However, 78% of the people who are hospitalized are over weight. There are thing we can do other than to just run out and get a vaccine.

I am not on ANY drugs, but that is rare for someone my age. As a Country, we are far too dependent on drugs and far less concerned about changing our lifestyle to become more healthy.

We treat everything with drugs ... including ADD, high blood pressure and heart and breathing problems. They ALL have serious side effects, we are just kicking the can down the road.

PS - A study just released this morning show the African strain of Covid is 5 times more likely to infect someone who is fully vaccinated than someone who is not vaccinated. THERE ARE NO ABSOLUTES! Do what you feel it right for you, and live with it.

I do NOT have any complaints that someone feels that I infected them, and I'm sure I would hear about it if that were the case.

Have a good day, this is America, LIVE FREE OR DIE!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what they are called. There were a couple that go with the bars, and I thought I dropped one of the 20x3/8 semi chisel in there. There are the safety chains used by Home Depot on their rental saws, I have a 5 gallon bucket of them. I cut the "shark fins"(Philbert had a good name for them but I cant remember it) and they will actually self feed very nice in very hard wood with a little extra hook and a 25 degree top plate angle, which really surprised me for how well they hold up. If the top plate was reduced to 20 degrees and less hook they don't feed as well, but they stay sharp a long time and will cut straight(nice in dirty wood too). One of the things I like in a stumping chain is for it to feed well, it's a lot on my back when down there flush cutting, I'd rather sit on the trailer sharpening for a bit so I leave them at 25 degrees and a little extra hook. If you want some let me know.


I thought tri-bumper was at least a semi-technical name for them. I scrounged one from a rummage sale one time and brought it into my local shop before I sharpened my own chains and that’s what he called it. He offered to sharpen it for me and wasn’t going to charge extra despite needing to adjust all three depth gauges but I ended up selling it to a guy with a Homelite who needed that length of chain.

From what I can tell, the cutter and depth gauge itself is the same as a pro chain, Just has that extra double ramp in front of it.

If a guy had extra time and no pro chains available, he could definitely grind off a.k.a. “spay” those additional ramps as they technically do nothing but prevent kickback. And with good safe use you shouldn’t have any issues anyway. Similar to what I do with low profile 3/8 chains that have that huge bumper tie strap.


----------



## svk

And thank you for the offer on more chains, but I have several in that DL length. And if I buy a new longer bar, I will order semi chisel skip loops to go with it.


----------



## svk

Boy, I tried to compose responses with voice dictate and it literally took me more time to repair the posts than it would’ve taken to type them. Sometimes technology works against you.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> he could definitely grind off a.k.a. “spay” those additional ramps as they technically do nothing but prevent kickback.


Not quite accurate. 

The ‘bumper links’ were first added between cutters for a smoother cut in smaller diameter wood. The reduced kickback tendency was an unexpected consequence. 

I still like them for limbing, and on the end of a pole saw, for smoother cutting in small diameter wood, where clearing chips is not an issue. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Not quite accurate.
> 
> The ‘bumper links’ were first added between cutters for a smoother cut in smaller diameter wood. The reduced kickback tendency was an unexpected consequence.
> 
> I still like them for limbing, and on the end of a pole saw, for smoother cutting in small diameter wood, where clearing chips is not an issue.
> 
> Philbert


I shall stand corrected. I still don’t like em though.


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> The ‘bumper links’ were first added between cutters for a smoother cut in smaller diameter wood. The reduced kickback tendency was an unexpected consequence.


That is interesting info. I wonder if the first guy to test it had an epiphany like, "Hey! This chain doesn't kick back like the old chain." And thus the marketing of safety chain was born. Not that it's bad, in fact it's probably better for casual users like myself.


----------



## Ambull01

My bad, shouldn't have set the course of total thread derailment lol. I guess no politics, religion, or COVID. 

I'm hoping the state park and/or charity rep responds soon. Trying to volunteer at some state parks near me as a trail maintainer. Figured that would give me an opportunity to run the chainsaw and/or swing an axe. Also found a charity near me in VA that donates firewood to the less fortunate. They're looking for volunteers to help split, stack, and cut. Sounds like a great cause so I'm trying to get involved with that. Maybe I could also use my new used truck to help transport the firewood. 

What you guys bring if you were during trail maintenance/scrounging where you had to hump all your gear on your back? Chainsaw, spare chain, tool to take off the bar, maybe an axe, fuel mix, bar oil, protective gear, maybe some wedges. And how would you guys carry all this crap? Maybe a hiker style backpack?


----------



## SS396driver

Ambull01 said:


> Damn now that's a serious firewood hauler. What's the asking price for that? Can't believe it's only 26k miles as a '88.
> 
> You're not concerned at all about setting the whole forest on fire? With my luck some embers would ignite the surrounding brush and set the whole area ablaze lol.
> 
> I'm taking down the second tree in my yard. So far so good except the stupid 6100 keeps dying when I pick up real quick. I set it on the ground to move branches around and when I pick it up, if I do it fast, the saw will die on me. I've been messing with the stupid carb adjustment screws all morning and still having issues with it. Damn thing is starting to piss me off now


I passed on it . Very nice truck guy truck was his gramps who used it on his property ,was asking 14k . Plus side low miles super clean ran great everything worked Cons to nice to destroy using it as a truck , a bare bones truck no options ,would cost to much to convert to a single wheel pickup .And since its coverted it would deminish its value as opposed to a nice 1 ton original . And the title was filled out to him and he never transferred it. So I'd have to wait for a new title in his name


----------



## Ambull01

Also, anyone have a recommendation on long lasting gloves? I bought a pair of gloves that are supposedly chainsaw protective gloves along with the chaps and hardhat. The left glove is padded to supposedly give protection from a chain although I don't see how the hell you could accidentally hit the top of your hand with a saw lol. If you have two hands holding the saw, how in the hell is the saw going to kick back into your hands? Anyway, the gloves are kind falling apart already and I just got them about a week ago. I used them to take the two trees down in my yard and now it looks like there will be a hole in one of the fingers. POS. Need something durable and, preferably, also very comfortable lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> My bad, shouldn't have set the course of total thread derailment lol. I guess no politics, religion, or COVID.
> 
> I'm hoping the state park and/or charity rep responds soon. Trying to volunteer at some state parks near me as a trail maintainer. Figured that would give me an opportunity to run the chainsaw and/or swing an axe. Also found a charity near me in VA that donates firewood to the less fortunate. They're looking for volunteers to help split, stack, and cut. Sounds like a great cause so I'm trying to get involved with that. Maybe I could also use my new used truck to help transport the firewood.
> 
> What you guys bring if you were during trail maintenance/scrounging where you had to hump all your gear on your back? Chainsaw, spare chain, tool to take off the bar, maybe an axe, fuel mix, bar oil, protective gear, maybe some wedges. And how would you guys carry all this crap? Maybe a hiker style backpack?


I have a little daypack that I carry a scrench, spare chain(s), bar oil, fuel, maybe a couple extra bar nuts, PLENTY of rehydration for me, and maybe a snack. Wouldn't hurt to have a tuning screwdriver and a spark plug in there too.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I don't knock anyone who got the vaccine, and if you feel vulnerable, get it, many of my client's have had it before I visit.
> 
> I don't feel vulnerable, and with all the trouble folks have getting it, I'll leave mine for someone who needs it more than I do. It is great that we have it for those in need.
> 
> However, 78% of the people who are hospitalized are over weight. There are thing we can do other than to just run out and get a vaccine.
> 
> I am not on ANY drugs, but that is rare for someone my age. As a Country, we are far too dependent on drugs and far less concerned about changing our lifestyle to become more healthy.
> 
> We treat everything with drugs ... including ADD, high blood pressure and heart and breathing problems. They ALL have serious side effects, we are just kicking the can down the road.
> 
> PS - A study just released this morning show the African strain of Covid is 5 times more likely to infect someone who is fully vaccinated than someone who is not vaccinated. THERE ARE NO ABSOLUTES! Do what you feel it right for you, and live with it.
> 
> I do NOT have any complaints that someone feels that I infected them, and I'm sure I would hear about it if that were the case.
> 
> Have a good day, this is America, LIVE FREE OR DIE!


I 100% agree with that sentiment.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Also, anyone have a recommendation on long lasting gloves? I bought a pair of gloves that are supposedly chainsaw protective gloves along with the chaps and hardhat. The left glove is padded to supposedly give protection from a chain although I don't see how the hell you could accidentally hit the top of your hand with a saw lol. If you have two hands holding the saw, how in the hell is the saw going to kick back into your hands? Anyway, the gloves are kind falling apart already and I just got them about a week ago. I used them to take the two trees down in my yard and now it looks like there will be a hole in one of the fingers. POS. Need something durable and, preferably, also very comfortable lol.


I use cheap gloves and trash them when they wear out.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I have a little daypack that I carry a scrench, spare chain(s), bar oil, fuel, maybe a couple extra bar nuts, PLENTY of rehydration for me, and maybe a snack. Wouldn't hurt to have a tuning screwdriver and a spark plug in there too.


Oh yeah forgot those things were called screnches lol. Don't they already have a flat head on them? Didn't think of the bar nuts. Do you lose the nuts or something? And no axe man? I carry the Fiskars axe like it's a sword lol. Feel like a badass carrying a chainsaw and axe, like a knight carrying his weapons of war. Okay a bit dramatic lol.


----------



## sean donato

Ambull01 said:


> Also, anyone have a recommendation on long lasting gloves? I bought a pair of gloves that are supposedly chainsaw protective gloves along with the chaps and hardhat. The left glove is padded to supposedly give protection from a chain although I don't see how the hell you could accidentally hit the top of your hand with a saw lol. If you have two hands holding the saw, how in the hell is the saw going to kick back into your hands? Anyway, the gloves are kind falling apart already and I just got them about a week ago. I used them to take the two trees down in my yard and now it looks like there will be a hole in one of the fingers. POS. Need something durable and, preferably, also very comfortable lol.


I get cheap gloves in the highest packs I can find. Normally leather if i can get them cheap enough, but i have liked the cloth gloves with the rubber on the palm side. They last longer then the leather, but make my hands sweat something awful.


----------



## Ambull01

sean donato said:


> I get cheap gloves in the highest packs I can find. Normally leather if i can get them cheap enough, but i have liked the cloth gloves with the rubber on the palm side. They last longer then the leather, but make my hands sweat something awful.


Oh the ones with the little rubber dot things? I see them everywhere. I have some mechanic gloves with heavy duty rubber on the palms and fingers, meant to wear during the winter I guess. May try those gloves out and compare them with those cloth gloves.


----------



## djg james

I don't do any trail maintenance and am never very far from my truck. But I thought of a few things I would take if I were. Probably files for touch ups. I'd rather sharpen than change chains. I know, it's just me. And if you're carrying wedges in, you'll need something to drive them in. I guess you could use the flat of the ax or a short section of a limb. But I'd rather have a small hatchet. Yes more weight, but I de-limb the logs I'm working on with a hatchet if the branches are small enough. Lighter to swing than an ax. My $0.02.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wowsers! You've been busy with that 'barrow H!


----------



## sean donato

Ambull01 said:


> Oh the ones with the little rubber dot things? I see them everywhere. I have some mechanic gloves with heavy duty rubber on the palms and fingers, meant to wear during the winter I guess. May try those gloves out and compare them with those cloth gloves.


Something like this. I didnt buy this brand, just what popped up first.





Amazon.com: G & F 1511L-DZ Rubber Latex Coated Work Gloves for Construction, Blue, Crinkle Pattern, Men's Large (Sold by dozen, 12 Pairs): Home Improvement


Amazon.com: G & F 1511L-DZ Rubber Latex Coated Work Gloves for Construction, Blue, Crinkle Pattern, Men's Large (Sold by dozen, 12 Pairs): Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ambull01

djg james said:


> I don't do any trail maintenance and am never very far from my truck. But I thought of a few things I would take if I were. Probably files for touch ups. I'd rather sharpen than change chains. I know, it's just me. And if you're carrying wedges in, you'll need something to drive them in. I guess you could use the flat of the ax or a short section of a limb. But I'd rather have a small hatchet. Yes more weight, but I de-limb the logs I'm working on with a hatchet if the branches are small enough. Lighter to swing than an ax. My $0.02.


oh yeah a hatchet would be perfect I think. Lighter and smaller than an axe, easier to fit in a pack. I have to find my chain sharpener apparatus, haven't seen it in about a year. I think it's somewhere in my garage which is a total mess right now.


----------



## svk

A fiskars hatchet would be a good addition.


----------



## svk

I might lose one or two bar nuts a year.

But, Murphy’s law.....why allow something small and easily curable to derail your progress.

Be sure to put them in a larger container or they’ll find a way to get lost. Like in a quart ziplock. Maybe throw a wad of toilet paper and some band aids in there too.


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I shall stand corrected. I still don’t like em though.


That's fair. Now that you have a grinder, you may find sharpening them less of an issue, than with a file.



H-Ranch said:


> That is interesting info. I wonder if the first guy to test it had an epiphany like, "Hey! This chain doesn't kick back like the old chain." And thus the marketing of safety chain was born. Not that it's bad, in fact it's probably better for casual users like myself.


According to Oregon, it was something like that. Not necessarily the first guy, but based on feedback from companies using the chains.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's fair. Now that you have a grinder, you may find removing them to be less of an issue, than with a file.
> 
> Philbert


Fixed


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I have a Mac 610 that’s my dedicated stumping saw already. I’d rather torture that through long cuts rather than one of my good saws. It’s easier to have it ready to go with a stumping chain than have to swap chains at the end of the day.
> 
> I found some NOS Mac pattern hard nose bars for sale and was thinking about adding a bit more reach.


What size bars, I'm gonna need one for my Mac 7-10, if I ever get it back together?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> What size bars, I'm gonna need one for my Mac 7-10, if I ever get it back together?


I'll send a PM


----------



## MustangMike

The best {recent} deal I got on gloves was in the Fall at HD ... they were goat skin and <$5 !!! They got "sold out", not sure if they are still available.

Very soft from the get go (no break in required) and lasted very well!


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> My bad, shouldn't have set the course of total thread derailment lol. I guess no politics, religion, or COVID.
> 
> I'm hoping the state park and/or charity rep responds soon. Trying to volunteer at some state parks near me as a trail maintainer. Figured that would give me an opportunity to run the chainsaw and/or swing an axe. Also found a charity near me in VA that donates firewood to the less fortunate. They're looking for volunteers to help split, stack, and cut. Sounds like a great cause so I'm trying to get involved with that. Maybe I could also use my new used truck to help transport the firewood.
> 
> What you guys bring if you were during trail maintenance/scrounging where you had to hump all your gear on your back? Chainsaw, spare chain, tool to take off the bar, maybe an axe, fuel mix, bar oil, protective gear, maybe some wedges. And how would you guys carry all this crap? Maybe a hiker style backpack?


A mule.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> I passed on it . Very nice truck guy truck was his gramps who used it on his property ,was asking 14k . Plus side low miles super clean ran great everything worked Cons to nice to destroy using it as a truck , a bare bones truck no options ,would cost to much to convert to a single wheel pickup .And since its coverted it would deminish its value as opposed to a nice 1 ton original . And the title was filled out to him and he never transferred it. So I'd have to wait for a new title in his name


I can understand that. Beautiful vehicle but a lot of coin to tie up into a 40 year old piece of equipment that is going to be expected to work.


----------



## farmer steve

Got the ash load cut up and ready to split. Almost 2 tanks of fuel in the 261.


----------



## cookies

got a new toy in the mail, pretty happy with it compared to any of the others i have tried so far


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Pics of the wheelbarrow please lol.





LondonNeil said:


> Wowsers! You've been busy with that 'barrow H!



This one is a bear to move full, but I say a good wheelbarrow is worth it!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got this from my buddy I bought the cs600p off of. He said he didnt want anything for them but I plan on returning the favor in wood or as a case of beer.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> Got this from my buddy I bought the cs600p off of. He said he didnt want anything for them but I plan on returning the favor in wood or as a case of beer.
> View attachment 900822


Score!


----------



## old CB

rarefish383 said:


> A mule.


Just curious--am I the only one here who once owned a mule? Blondie--she hated me, loved my wife. A friend convinced me that a mule would be the best draft animal (draft horses had been the thing where I lived, and a bunch of people still used them, and this was pre-Amish). I had numerous mis-adventures with that beast. Owned her for a year, then sold her and bought a Farmall C tractor (wide front end). One of my earliest smart business decisions.


----------



## old CB

Oh, what misadventures you might ask?

I knew she was skittish, but that didn't deter me from trying to work her in odd ways. Old car hoods--from roughly late-40's cars--were good for a winter utility sled. The front end turned down, so upside down they worked great in the snow. I found one and felt pleased at my good fortune.

As a "poor boy" with limited tools, I put a hole in the front of my car hood to draw a log chain through for pulling, 12 Gauge hole. I took a round of wood and nailed it to the upside (once the inside) of the hood for a seat. I intended to go for a ride.

I had proper harness and put it on Blondie, backed her to my car hood, and hooked the log chain to her single-tree. Sat down on the car hood and rattled the lines to her bridle. BTW, a bridle for a draft animal has blinders. So when we started moving forward Blondie could not see and had no idea what it was that was scraping along immediately behind her. The snow was kinda crusty. She was skittish.

She took off like Beelzabub was tied to her tail. I steered her into the back meadow. Thought I would tire her, wear her down till she got used to the load. No such luck. She was racing full gallop, and at one point centrifigal force had me and the car hood sliding toward 4 strands of barbed wire with velocity. I rolled off the inside rather than chance that encounter.

Later I detangled harness, barb wire, chain, etc. and led Blondie back to the barn. No blood shed, so it could've been worse.


----------



## svk

I ordered a 24” sprocket nose Upstart bar from Amazon for my stumping saw. After tax, shipping and adding a gift card, the bar cost me $11. 

Last fall I inventoried all of my chains so not counting the few I’ve scrounged over the winter (trying to keep them in a separate pile) I checked the list and noticed I had 4 chains in that DL count including one loop of skip so I’m good to go.


----------



## Ambull01

Got a stupid question. How is a stumping saw different from any other saw? What is stumping anyway? lol


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Got a stupid question. How is a stumping saw different from any other saw? What is stumping anyway? lol


Flush cutting stumps off at the ground.

Because the cut is right above ground level there’s often dirt/rocks/grit or other nastiness in the wood to assault your chain. Additionally, because the roots are growing outward, you aren’t cutting strait grain, rather diagonally through the grain which takes more energy and creates uneven chips or sometimes powder. Also, the bar will often end up buried in the wood, after it’s pulled dirt into the channel. So you end up finishing the second half of the cut with a pretty dull chain. Or you have to stop and sharpen. It’s hard on saws.

I would personally rather use an older, low value saw to do stumping and leave my nicely cared for, ported saws for the better work.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Making progress. I’ve probably got 2/3 of the tree tops burned and 1/3 of loose limbs burned.
> 
> My sore shoulder isn’t hindering me but I’m a bit tired today.
> View attachment 900290



Oh, we’re not supposed to burn green, the permit specifies a number of days you need to wait.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Well today is sure a wet one... got soaked inspecting rides. Doubt I'll be doing any real outdoor work at home tonight. Last night I ran and picked up some pressure treat to make my wife a flower bed. Wow, lumber has gone nuts in price. Needed 4 2x4x8, 4 2x6x8, and 2 2x6x10. Nearly $100.00. Almost puked. I've been putting this project off for years and she got stuff to plant in it the other day, so I kinda had to get it done. Wish I would have made it a wile ago now. Oh well such is life.
> You guys will appreciate this. Had my brother in law call yesterday evening. Said he needed a blade for his saw. Told him I didnt have any blades, but i may have chains that will fit. (He didnt get it lol) I asked hin what size bar he had on it, the pitch, and gauge? He said "it's an echo cs490 and the blade measures 16 3/4" long." I said "so it's got an 18" bar?" He said no it measures 16 3/4" long, but he was at lowes and didnt have the saw in front of him. (At this point I was rolling my eyes) looked up what should have been on it, and let him know 72 driver links, .325 pitch and .050 gauge. He kept saying they didnt have it in echo brand, so he would have to come back later. Tried explaining that the brand didnt matter so much as long as everything else matched up. (Bang head on wall) finally my sister in law grabbed the phone from him, asked what they needed, I told her. She said is husqvarna brand ok? I said yes it will work. Took her 30 seconds to find the chain, I was on the phone with him for 17 minuets. Told my wife after I got off the phone and she thought it was funny as heck. At least he got his new chain lol.



I once saw a guy take the bars off and measure the overall length of the bar when on the phone with a saw shop. I tried to tell him to measure with the bar still on and round up, but he wouldn’t listen to me. I just went back to what I was doing, and later overheard that all the chains were too long. But what do I know! Ha.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went out to Mitch's again this arvo to collect the remaining good peppermint log and get some bonfire junk wood. Here's the nice peppermint log.




However, Limby was sooking about being left home on the weekend in favour of the 460 and wouldn't start. Of course, I didn't bring the 460 today. I scratch my head sometimes with that saw, much as I like it. I have pulled it out after 6 months of no use with old fuel in the tank and it has started first pull. It has been all of 4 days since its last use and didn't miss a beat then but today he won't go. I tried beating him with a stick but he still wouldn't go. I'll try some more beatings tomorrow. 

Since I left the 460 at home and the 241 has not enough bar to cut that log, I went on in search of bonfire wood. 




A few peppermint logs here, some were solid, some were downright rotten but ok for bonfire. The 241 got it done and I was pleased that it managed it all on one tank as I didn't bring any spare fuel. 




Also found a few branch bits for bonfire poles. 




I'll head out again tomorrow but will take the 460 as well in case the big princess continues to be a whiny little bi*ch.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> I once saw a guy take the bars off and measure the overall length of the bar when on the phone with a saw shop. I tried to tell him to measure with the bar still on and round up, but he wouldn’t listen to me. I just went back to what I was doing, and later overheard that all the chains were too long. But what do I know! Ha.


In his defense hes not a saw guy, and I'm not the most patient person on planet earth, so never a good mix. Hes supposed to be helping with the roof on the house, so I'll keep a few logs laying around and give him a few pointers if time allows.


----------



## sean donato

Edit doubles post


----------



## JustJeff

I don't do a lot of stumping so I don't have a dedicated saw but I do have an older worn bar and an almost used up chain that I keep for the task. Smaller stumps in a yard can be exposed easily with a pressure washer. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

JustJeff said:


> I don't do a lot of stumping so I don't have a dedicated saw but I do have an older worn bar and an almost used up chain that I keep for the task. Smaller stumps in a yard can be exposed easily with a pressure washer.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Hmm didn’t think of using a pressure washer. I just took down the second tree in my yard. Now I just need to rent a stump grinder from Home Depot. Never used one before but it sounds fun.


----------



## svk

There is an older fellow up here that charges $2 per inch to grind stumps. He gets them a couple inches below the surrounding ground surface. He has a small contraption on a trailer and he backs it up to the stump either by hand or with an ATV. The rotary grinding head looks more or less like a heavy duty tiller and slowly eats away at the stump. Pretty slick setup. Reasonable to the homeowner and he makes a pretty good hourly rate.

If you are looking at full stump removal, I watched my former neighbor do it with what looked like a ditch witch aka a giant chainsaw type of thing and he beat the hell out of himself for three days removing stumps that could have been pushed up with a backhoe in a couple of hours. But he was a knucklehead anyhow.


----------



## Ambull01

damn $2 per inch sounds like a great deal. If I can find someone like that here I'm definitely not renting anything lol. I cut the trees down pretty close to ground level now I just want to grind them down a few inches at least below dirt lvl. Maybe I'll watch some YT videos of dumb homeowners using a stump grinder to give me an idea what's in store for me


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Oh, we’re not supposed to burn green, the permit specifies a number of days you need to wait.



Which makes a lot more sense than expecting us to burn green ****... I was told burn it or haul it to the dump by 6/1

We do not have any restrictions on burning vegetation but cannot burn treated lumber, painted lumber, or anything not made of wood.


----------



## MustangMike

When stumping, you also have to be careful of a pinched bar, and the exhaust often sends the chips back up into the air filter, so is it tough on the saw.

My Cousin on the farm used to have a Jack A$$. The door to his enclosure was an electric wire line. Even when you took the line down, the animal still would not cross that line!

My Cousin used to hook him to the tractor and pull him out, then he was OK!


----------



## svk

I have heard many stories of how mean donkeys are-many involved in killing both wanted and unwanted animals from around the farms.

Sounds like mules are much more useful animals.

I am surprised more people do not breed these animals or horses being it costs a small fortune to buy a decent one.


----------



## sean donato

My parents amish neighbor swears by mules. He runs a horse on the outside if them for some reason. Very sturdy animals.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> In his defense hes not a saw guy, and I'm not the most patient person on planet earth, so never a good mix. Hes supposed to be helping with the roof on the house, so I'll keep a few logs laying around and give him a few pointers if time allows.



The guy I referenced is owner of a private zoo, he supplied animals for Hollywood movies in the 70s-80s. But stopped because it’s hard on the animals. A few years ago winds blew down a bunch of his trees. He gives our veteran group special behind the scenes tours, so we went and helped. He also had his employees cutting with company saws, that’s what he was trying to get chains for.


----------



## old CB

Mules truly are great animals, tough, reliable, smarter than a horse. The old saying is "it takes a mule to drive a mule"--you need understanding between both parties. I just had poor luck with my arrangement. The first day I owned her, had just tied her up inside my barn and was headed out the door for the house. When I passed behind her, a back hoof shot out with lightning speed and connected with my knee--sounded like a baseball bat hitting a pop fly. Should've known then that things wouldn't improve. But I tried for some time.

There's a very good book, very readable: "The Oregon Trail," by Rinker Buck, who outfitted a covered wagon and drove a team of three mules on the Oregon Trail about ten years ago. The book tells about his trip with much background about mules interspersed. Even if you think you have no interest, this book will keep you interested. Mules in large part built this country, and most of us have no idea of their contribution. https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Trail-New-American-Journey/dp/1451659172

Was looking for a photo of Blondie, but all our family photos went to our daughter's house in Denver a few years ago when big fire swept through nearby. A house you can replace, photos not so much.


----------



## HadleyPA

Ambull01 said:


> Hmm didn’t think of using a pressure washer. I just took down the second tree in my yard. Now I just need to rent a stump grinder from Home Depot. Never used one before but it sounds fun.


It's not fun, believe me!


----------



## Ambull01

HadleyPA said:


> It's not fun, believe me!


lol sounds like you have a lot of first hand experience. I also thought taking these two trees down in my yard would be fun. Not so fun when you have to cut and drag all the branches out of a yard. The actual cutting part was fun though but that was the easiest and fastest part lol


----------



## Lee192233

Ambull01 said:


> lol sounds like you have a lot of first hand experience. I also thought taking these two trees down in my yard would be fun. Not so fun when you have to cut and drag all the branches out of a yard. The actual cutting part was fun though but that was the easiest and fastest part lol


Here's the stump grinder that I have rented locally. Works really well.

Lee


----------



## U&A

sean donato said:


> So my first dog back on the farm I was too little to know a dog by anything other then puppy. Fast forward to getting gretchen. Old habits die hard, I still call her puppy 90% of the time. Shes never eaten a lot, she eats to live not lives to eat. Now cat crap she can eat all day lol.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

You should call the dog potty mouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Roll out his my age group! (45-49) Booked in for my 1st jab of az vac for next week and boost July. I feel quite excited


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Here's the stump grinder that I have rented locally. Works really well.View attachment 900931
> 
> Lee


I rented a toro model similar to that, worked well. Had the gas engine and I was wishing for more hp, but it did the job in a timely manner. Me mum was thrilled to have all the stumps gone in the yard. So happy she got a swing set for all the kids, and sat it right in top of the largest stump.


----------



## sean donato

U&A said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> You should call the dog potty mouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you know, I've called her some nasty things already.....


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> I went out to Mitch's again this arvo to collect the remaining good peppermint log ....... Here's the nice peppermint log.
> 
> View attachment 900861
> 
> 
> A few peppermint logs here, some were solid,.....


Some of the peppermint logs you've posted look pretty straight. Ever have and sawn into lumber? Do they ever make lumber from them? What's the grain look like?


----------



## muddstopper

Ambull01 said:


> You know how much of the population will have to be infected to attain natural immunity? Let's say 75 - 85%! Death toll is 500k+(although it may be artificially high according to some). We're, as the supposedly most powerful country in the world, going to let this virus kill an exponentially higher amount of people just to attain natural immunity? When we have a freaking vaccine?
> 
> Yeah you refuse to live in fear of COVID so screw everyone else I guess. Like I said, America the Selfish. It's all about me. What about shared sacrifices for the common good?


I believe if you look it up, more people have died of covid after the vaccine became available than died before the vaccine became available. Also getting the vaccine doesnot protect you from getting the covid. My future granddaughter inlaw got the shots and now has tested positive. So much for the vaccine. Also, My grandson has tested negative as well as his step daddy and they have been around her a lot, and neither of them have taken the shot.


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> Mules truly are great animals, tough, reliable, smarter than a horse.......Mules in large part built this country, and most of us have no idea of their contribution.....


My Dad had to take over working the small farm when he was young because my Grandfather became sick. When he was something like 12-16 years old (can't remember exact age) he would plow the farm with a TEAM OF MULES. Blows my mind someone that young could do that and not too long ago. When they sold the mules, my Grandfather cried, because they were like a part of the family.


----------



## muddstopper

I used to help my Grandpa plow with a mule. Mostly I just walked in front of grandpa and held the handles. My grandma always said the worst thing grandpa ever did was sell the mule and buy a tractor. She claimed the tractor plowed all the good ground under and ruined the gardens.


----------



## Haywire

LondonNeil said:


> Roll out his my age group! (45-49) Booked in for my 1st jab of az vac for next week and boost July. I feel quite excited


Firewood related posts only, please. Thank you.


----------



## Ambull01

Lee192233 said:


> Here's the stump grinder that I have rented locally. Works really well.
> Lee


Damn that's a serious machine right there. Don't think HD has that kind of stump grinder. Also I just have two stumps to grind up, hopefully I can make do with something smaller. 

On another note, finally heard back from the state park volunteer coordinator. She game me a list of state parks near me that my need some help clearing trails. Also told me about a new-ish state park near me that's cutting new trails. Now all I have to do is convince the park ranger there that I'm not a total idiot and massive liability lol. With my luck I'll be relegated to using hand tools while the chainsaw stays in the truck.


----------



## Ambull01

Also, look at that cluster ****! Previous owner wired all kinds of crap for towing and lights. Now I want to take all that stuff out of there but it looks pretty intimidating


----------



## sean donato

Well not fire wood, but wood. Started on one of the many honey do list projects. It's clearly been brought to my attention that my wife and I share a vision. It's just not the same one. She wanted a flower bed next to the house. Even got some shrubs and little trees and started planting them. She said she wanted two levels so it looked better. I said ok, and drew her up what I thought she wanted.(with measurements) set string lines so she could have a visual. Showed her how I still had to finish grading the yard by the side of the house so this would work out just fine. Keep the lip about 4 inches high to to the ground line at the front of the house, run level till we get close to the water spigot. Then drop down 12 inches and run level till the back of the house. She said yep perfect. We went and got lumber, and today after work I got started on it. Had the back and middle short pieces in till she got home with the kids, set the back long piece in, and she said. "That's too low. I want that level higher." I said "how much higher?" Wife said "another board higher." (Insert slapping head emoji) so I added another 5 foot length of 2x8 to the back side, which put the level up that nearly the entire 2x8 along the long side was above grade, which meant I needed to add another section under it to fill in the air gap above grade, which also meant I was now short a 2x8 from this plan deviation. Ok, shes happy. Then she said when I back fill it she wants the top soil to be 4 inches bellow the top of the top board. And that's when the fight started. I realized that what I had done to help her visualize what I thought she wanted was not close. She wanted to use the 2x8 as an edging to keep the grass from mowing out of her flowers, so we kinda met in the middle. Heres where it stand now. I still need to run across town and grab another 2x8. The lowes here close doesnt handle 2x anything pressure treated rated for ground contact. 



For depth reference that 3 2x8 on top of each other, the bottom one is about 2 inches below the drive way grade. I was planning on only using 2 2x8 for this end. All I can say I'd happy wife happy life, lol.


----------



## sean donato

Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 900992
> 
> Also, look at that cluster ****! Previous owner wired all kinds of crap for towing and lights. Now I want to take all that stuff out of there but it looks pretty intimidating


Just grab ahold and yank lol. I like wiring. Just trace the wires to where they go, and take out what doesnt belong, or what you dont want. Should really take the ground off the battery before you begin as well.


----------



## Lee192233

Ambull01 said:


> Damn that's a serious machine right there. Don't think HD has that kind of stump grinder. Also I just have two stumps to grind up, hopefully I can make do with something smaller.
> 
> On another note, finally heard back from the state park volunteer coordinator. She game me a list of state parks near me that my need some help clearing trails. Also told me about a new-ish state park near me that's cutting new trails. Now all I have to do is convince the park ranger there that I'm not a total idiot and massive liability lol. With my luck I'll be relegated to using hand tools while the chainsaw stays in the truck.


You might be pleasantly surprised at how reasonably you can rent a machine like that. You could probably have the two stumps done in one hour and it won't beat you up like a lighter machine will.


Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 900992
> 
> Also, look at that cluster ****! Previous owner wired all kinds of crap for towing and lights. Now I want to take all that stuff out of there but it looks pretty intimidating


WTF!?!  That's one of the worst looking wiring jobs I've seen on what I'm guessing is a 04ish Silverado. Some people should just keep their hands out of their vehicles.


----------



## Ambull01

sean donato said:


> Just grab ahold and yank lol. I like wiring. Just trace the wires to where they go, and take out what doesnt belong, or what you dont want. Should really take the ground off the battery before you begin as well.


I was thinking about tracing it from the end to the front. So find all the crap at the rear of the truck then trace the wires to the front. I would love to just cut all the damn wires and rip it out lol.


Lee192233 said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised at how reasonably you can rent a machine like that. You could probably have the two stumps done in one hour and it won't beat you up like a lighter machine will.
> 
> WTF!?!  That's one of the worst looking wiring jobs I've seen on what I'm guessing is a 04ish Silverado. Some people should just keep their hands out of their vehicles.


Hmm that's a good point. Heavy duty equipment will make quick work out of these stumps. It's a 2012 Sierra that someone owned before me that really, really liked LED lights.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> View attachment 900992
> 
> Also, look at that cluster ****! Previous owner wired all kinds of crap for towing and lights. Now I want to take all that stuff out of there but it looks pretty intimidating


Every damn used truck I’ve bought has some stupid ass trailer brake box that looks like it was wired by a 3 year old. Drives me nuts.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Roll out his my age group! (45-49) Booked in for my 1st jab of az vac for next week and boost July. I feel quite excited


Good. Thank you for being part of the solution.


----------



## svk

Spent over 4 hours in the garage tonight, was a nice getaway. Continued to organize the place a bit, put bars on saws and grabbed some pics, and worked on my friend’s 2159. It’s ready to go back to him once I can get it tuned properly.

Discovered that the ZoggerXS 371 fuel tank has a leak through the bottom seam so I’m going to have to order one. Sucks but the tank already had a repair on it when I got it and I suppose the UPS ride to Michigan and back jarred loose the epoxy or whatever is on the bottom.


----------



## svk

Some family pics. Need to clean up some more saws.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Good. Thank you for being part of the solution.


You guys complain about Chipper derailing the thread, but you just can't help trying to wind him up. If you don't want to hear how the other half thinks, don't keep bringing it up.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Some family pics. Need to clean up some more saws.
> 
> View attachment 901001
> View attachment 901002
> View attachment 901003
> View attachment 901004


How do you like that 439?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Let's all play nice! I believe we can discuss lots of things w/o anyone getting butt hurt ... 

I was going to say like Americans ... then I realized we have great folks on this site from around the world, so I took my words back!

We should not have to all think the same to respect one another. Let freedom ring! Or, as the old saying goes, there is more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Had to clear the way into our mountain place, got some firewood in the process. The limbs are firewood “now”, nice and dry. None of the four trees/trunks were dry. The first tree was on the gate/cable. Good thing it wasn’t an actual gate, I’d be replacing or repairing it. This way all I had to do is push the posts back out and drop rocks in the hole to keep them there, now you can’t tell anything happened.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ambull01 said:


> On another note, finally heard back from the state park volunteer coordinator. She game me a list of state parks near me that my need some help clearing trails. Also told me about a new-ish state park near me that's cutting new trails. Now all I have to do is convince the park ranger there that I'm not a total idiot and massive liability lol. With my luck I'll be relegated to using hand tools while the chainsaw stays in the truck.



I volunteer with a National Forest. Maybe not the same, but you can volunteer directly, or as part of an organization. Organizations are much more popular than individual. Also we have to do their chainsaw certification program and have a current CPR/First Aid card before we can run a chainsaw on their projects.


----------



## Hinerman

I don't post much anymore, but i get on here almost every day. I think I am done. I imagine this is what Facebook is like according to what i am told. Too many other things to do than waste my time reading this crap anymore. Carry on...


----------



## djg james

Ambull01 said:


> Damn that's a serious machine right there. Don't think HD has that kind of stump grinder. Also I just have two stumps to grind up, hopefully I can make do with something smaller.
> 
> On another note, finally heard back from the state park volunteer coordinator. She game me a list of state parks near me that my need some help clearing trails. Also told me about a new-ish state park near me that's cutting new trails. Now all I have to do is convince the park ranger there that I'm not a total idiot and massive liability lol. With my luck I'll be relegated to using hand tools while the chainsaw stays in the truck.


I considered volunteering at the State park I regularly camp at. Just cleaning up sticks and mowing. But then I don't want to take work away from the workers who rely on their job for an income. Plus I'm afraid the State would see how beneficial a volunteer system would be, that they might make the Superintendent reduce his work force. Some of the work they do is just busy work to keep them employed.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> Some of the peppermint logs you've posted look pretty straight. Ever have and sawn into lumber? Do they ever make lumber from them? What's the grain look like?



Peppermint doesn't generally make great lumber. It tends to warp and split and is not all that strong. It can have nice figure and make attractive floorboards but the wood is a bit softer than some other species and can get knocked about if people drop heavy/pointy things on it. Firewood is its best use and I do like it for that.


----------



## farmer steve

I was moving FIREWOOD bins around yesterday and when I shut off the tractor I heard this strange bird noise. Turns out that it was an immature bald eagle. We rarely see them here except in passing. Not sure why but there were several mature eagles attacking him. They would chase him off the tower but he kept coming back. The pic shows 2 them fighting in mid flight.


----------



## Cowboy254

I was on the scrounge for bonfire poles this morning. I use them to stabilise/neaten up the pile, and to provide early fuel before the core gets going. Like this...




So I traversed half of Mitch's farm looking for poles. Trouble is that he keeps the place so neat that there's very little left on the ground. Stihl, I managed to find a ute load, probably about a third of what I need. Weather permitting, I'll cover the rest of the farm tomorrow and hopefully find some more. 




I transferred these to the trailer and then finally got back and finished off the good peppermint log that remained. A bit less that a ute load in that but it all counts. I didn't scrounge poles with the trailer attached as there are a number of sharp switchbacks on the tracks on the farm which are a bit awkward with the trailer if you misjudge.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> I was moving FIREWOOD bins around yesterday and when I shut off the tractor I heard this strange bird noise. Turns out that it was an immature bald eagle. We rarely see them here except in passing. Not sure why but there were several mature eagles attacking him. They would chase him off the tower but he kept coming back. The pic shows 2 them fighting in mid flight.
> 
> View attachment 901070





We have a bird - the magpie - where the young stay with their parents for two years, then the parents will chase it off before the following breeding season. I feel a bit sorry for them, you can see the young magpies consternation at being attacked by their own parents. However, they are being told to get off the couch and get their own place and they get the message eventually. Maybe bald eagles do something similar? Or maybe he just strayed into others' territory?


----------



## U&A

Scrounging for rocks.... still scrounging. Biy got a small 8’x 30” pool for his birthday but he has to work to get the pool. Scrounging the property lone for river rock and put down so pea gravel and soil i wanted to get rid of under the fabric.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> You guys complain about Chipper derailing the thread, but you just can't help trying to wind him up. If you don't want to hear how the other half thinks, don't keep bringing it up.


If people can’t control themselves enough to not post numerous links and a bunch of conspiracy theory stuff every time covid is mentioned, that is not my problem.

Someone mentioning that they got their vaccine/scheduled their vaccine/are planning to get their vaccine is no more off topic than 3/4 of what gets posted around here. Covid has impacted EVERYONE’s life and taking a step that will hopefully help us get past this mess is a good thing.

The “horse” aka semi civil debate on the pandemic/vaccine/rules surrounding masks etc certainly has been beat to death around here and I’d say 99 percent of the regulars in this thread are done participating in that. But I’m not going to avoid saying the word covid in fears of what Brett is going to post. If you recall, one of his tirades was spawned by me discussing online drivers training...the word covid wasn’t even mentioned.

If you have a problem with Brett’s posts I suggest that you take it up with him.


----------



## svk

Mentioning covid around here lately reminds me of mentioning the word leveraxe a few years ago. POOF out of nowhere, heeesss back.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> I was on the scrounge for bonfire poles this morning. I use them to stabilise/neaten up the pile, and to provide early fuel before the core gets going. Like this...
> 
> View attachment 901069


Sorry, but I'm confused again (I get like that a lot). Aren't the poles usable firewood? Do you just stack this way to dry better? Or you just getting ready for a bonfire?


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> How do you like that 439?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Haven’t even tried it yet. It will be my walking trail and four wheeler saw.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> Mentioning covid around here lately reminds me of mentioning the word leveraxe a few years ago. POOF out of nowhere, heeesss back.


What did happen to the Leveraxe that was being passed around?





__





Leveraxe


Today I recieved the "passaround axe" The inventor was kind enough to send us a demo leveraxe. The rules are. I got it first, I will use it and evaluate it. Then I will mail it to the next guy. Then he will use it, and also evaluate it. It will eventually be RETURNED to the Inventor. So if you...




www.arboristsite.com





I have one. It is OK for straight-grain wood.


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> What did happen to the Leveraxe that was being passed around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leveraxe
> 
> 
> Today I recieved the "passaround axe" The inventor was kind enough to send us a demo leveraxe. The rules are. I got it first, I will use it and evaluate it. Then I will mail it to the next guy. Then he will use it, and also evaluate it. It will eventually be RETURNED to the Inventor. So if you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. It is OK for straight-grain wood.


I’ve had both of them now for about 4 years.

Two things more or less caused the LA thread to die: First of all many folks tested it and all came back with similar conclusions: Its worthless in twisted grain and or difficult-to-split species and works like lightning if you want to make small splits in straight grained, easy to split species. Secondly, the guy who invented Leveraxe sold the patent to Truper so he hasn’t been back since he monetized.


----------



## HadleyPA

So back about 20 yrs ago we rented a stump grind grinder that basically was a wheelbarrow in reverse. The difference was instead the wheels of the machine were where the legs of a wheelbarrow are and the grinder was in front where the wheel would be. I ran it all day on a bunch of stumps. It about beat me to death! I have also run jackhammer and to be honest I am not sure which is worse! They both suck. So last year when I had a couple more stumps needing ground I paid this guy to bring in his machine. It was actually bigger than it looks in the picture. I hate paying for anything I can do myself but in this case I consider it money well spent after a life lesson learned!


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Just curious--am I the only one here who once owned a mule? Blondie--she hated me, loved my wife. A friend convinced me that a mule would be the best draft animal (draft horses had been the thing where I lived, and a bunch of people still used them, and this was pre-Amish). I had numerous mis-adventures with that beast. Owned her for a year, then sold her and bought a Farmall C tractor (wide front end). One of my earliest smart business decisions.


My Dad had a Farmall C, sorry I let it get away. I have a friend in Idaho that outfits with mules, but this is more of what I was thinking of


----------



## rarefish383

This is a pic of our first stump grinder, not ours, just the same model. It had a full 8' of travel. The wheels rotated in to tow. You could grind small stumps with the wheels in, but you could only get a few inches below ground. With the tires rotated out, you could get the full 8' of travel, but it was 10' wide. I think it would go 18" below ground level. it would beat our F250 to death trying to tow it. Usually used the C30 12' flat bed to tow it. The guy that does stumps for me now has an 85HP Rayco, joy stick, remote control, self propelled. His machine is so fast he can work cheaper now, than what I could back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Ambull01

muddstopper said:


> I used to help my Grandpa plow with a mule. Mostly I just walked in front of grandpa and held the handles. My grandma always said the worst thing grandpa ever did was sell the mule and buy a tractor. She claimed the tractor plowed all the good ground under and ruined the gardens.


Hey where in the NC mountains are you? I used to live in Boone and went to Todd a lot, had family there. 



mountainguyed67 said:


> I volunteer with a National Forest. Maybe not the same, but you can volunteer directly, or as part of an organization. Organizations are much more popular than individual. Also we have to do their chainsaw certification program and have a current CPR/First Aid card before we can run a chainsaw on their projects.


Yeah I'm hoping the VA state parks have some kind of chainsaw cert as well. Would be a great opportunity/excuse to run my chainsaw more lol. They also give you perks for volunteering like free stays in cabins on the state parks. 



djg james said:


> I considered volunteering at the State park I regularly camp at. Just cleaning up sticks and mowing. But then I don't want to take work away from the workers who rely on their job for an income. Plus I'm afraid the State would see how beneficial a volunteer system would be, that they might make the Superintendent reduce his work force. Some of the work they do is just busy work to keep them employed.


Hmm that's a good point. I definitely do not want to help mow or anything like that, I get enough of that stuff at home. My volunteer work has to be specific to using a chainsaw and cutting lol. Still haven't heard back from that Christian group about volunteering to help cut/split firewood for the less fortunate families in the area. I'm not religious but can't argue with their cause. 



HadleyPA said:


> So back about 20 yrs ago we rented a stump grind grinder that basically was a wheelbarrow in reverse. The difference was instead the wheels of the machine were where the legs of a wheelbarrow are and the grinder was in front where the wheel would be. I ran it all day on a bunch of stumps. It about beat me to death! I have also run jackhammer and to be honest I am not sure which is worse! They both suck. So last year when I had a couple more stumps needing ground I paid this guy to bring in his machine. It was actually bigger than it looks in the picture. I hate paying for anything I can do myself but in this case I consider it money well spent after a life lesson learned!


Okay you all are starting to sway me away from doing it myself lol. Looking at the HD site they have two stump grinder models, they both look a little small. vibrations would probably be really bad, my hands will continue to shake for hours I think if I ran that. Time to find someone reasonably priced to grind these stumps.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> My Dad had to take over working the small farm when he was young because my Grandfather became sick. When he was something like 12-16 years old (can't remember exact age) he would plow the farm with a TEAM OF MULES. Blows my mind someone that young could do that and not too long ago. When they sold the mules, my Grandfather cried, because they were like a part of the family.


My Grandfather started scooping basements with a team of horses and a scoop when he was 12. Every one called him Manny, because he worked and hung out with the men. He married my Grandmother when he was 16, and she was 20. He told her he was older than her, and since he hung out with all older guys, every one believed him.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I was moving FIREWOOD bins around yesterday and when I shut off the tractor I heard this strange bird noise. Turns out that it was an immature bald eagle. We rarely see them here except in passing. Not sure why but there were several mature eagles attacking him. They would chase him off the tower but he kept coming back. The pic shows 2 them fighting in mid flight.
> 
> View attachment 901070



Steve, it is Spring time. Eagles do court in the air. Are you sure they are fighting?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, it is Spring time. Eagles do court in the air. Are you sure they are fighting?


Eagles breed in November/December Joe. I thought about mating but they were hellbent on kicking his young ass. Back in the 80's I lived along the Susquehanna river. There was a 1,000 acre island right next to me.. 2/3's of it was open to hunting and the other 1/3 was propagation area. The built hacking stations and brought baby eaglelets from Canada to raise. I used to go out and watch them hand feed them with their fake eagle head gloves.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> You guys complain about Chipper derailing the thread, but you just can't help trying to wind him up. If you don't want to hear how the other half thinks, don't keep bringing it up.


And to think I was just getting ready to post some pictures of scrounged wood...


svk said:


> If people can’t control themselves enough to not post numerous links and a bunch of conspiracy theory stuff every time covid is mentioned, that is not my problem.


I can control myself, looks like you can't, look at all those pictures of saws and burning brush you just posted lol. I'm still curious as to where you get your news, you never answered, you've also never told me which one of the links provided or what I said was a conspiracy or conspiracy theory.
I've provided many solid links, with the hope that people will look into these things for themselves rather than to just go with whomever will give them a pat on the back for doing what they do. You should know I'm all about trying things out for myself, and I encourage others to do the same(not to say try the jabs as once you do there's no going back). If people want to get the jabs, fine, but they should at least have an opportunity to look at the information that's out there on them and understand that they are the test subject(normally animals) when a drug is under emergency authorization use(EAU). 


svk said:


> Someone mentioning that they got their vaccine/scheduled their vaccine/are planning to get their vaccine is no more off topic than 3/4 of what gets posted around here. Covid has impacted EVERYONE’s life and taking a step that will hopefully help us get past this mess is a good thing.


As I stated above, where is your proof that getting an experiment jab will "help", I think more accurately is the sentiment of "hopefully".
I've also provided ways to actually do something that WILL HELP, take V-D3 and Zinc, that will help since 70-80% of all being hospitalized for "c19" are low on V-D3.
Here's one of the many articles I've read on V-D3, when you've read this and all the comments let me know what you think. 
PS, it's not one of the sites I agree with for the many part, but it does give a more rounded perspective which I do try to obtain to understand where people are coming from. I like to take an objective approach.








Does Vitamin D Deficiency Raise COVID-19 Risk?


This Medical News Quick Uptake examines the debate about a link between vitamin D and COVID-19 risk.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## Ambull01

Oh no, not COVID talk again lol.
Just realized you can look at HD's used equipment for sale on their site. There's a used Makita 6421 saw for sale about 30 miles from me for $289. Another one is 41 miles away from me for $337. Ugh I'm so tempted to buy one of them but I have no real use for another 60~ cc saw.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Eagles breed in November/December Joe. I thought about mating but they were hellbent on kicking his young ass. Back in the 80's I lived along the Susquehanna river. There was a 1,000 acre island right next to me.. 2/3's of it was open to hunting and the other 1/3 was propagation area. The built hacking stations and brought baby eaglelets from Canada to raise. I used to go out and watch them hand feed them with their fake eagle head gloves.


These had fun back in December and were going for seconds!


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Oh no, not COVID talk again lol.
> Just realized you can look at HD's used equipment for sale on their site. There's a used Makita 6421 saw for sale about 30 miles from me for $289. Another one is 41 miles away from me for $337. Ugh I'm so tempted to buy one of them but I have no real use for another 60~ cc saw.


Yep lol.
I'll try to post some pics of some scrounged wood when I'm not giving links and defending my conspiracy theories lol.
Did you read any of those links.
Sorry, I thought I gave to the link to see what's for sale on their website.
I forgot to ask if you got the 6100 tuned to were it will idle for you. If it changes rpm when it is tipped it's usually too rich, turn the low side jet in a 1/4 turn at a time until it stops changing rpm. You can fine tune it from that point to make it easy to start and to rev up quick, there is usually a bit of comprise to be had, but some saws will like the setting both for starting and quick throttle response. From what I know the 6100 should do both well when it's adjusted correct.
As far as the grinder, if you can find someone who does it on the side it will save you a lot of aggravation, time, and possibly a little money over renting one. You also won't have to clean and fuel the machine before bringing it back .
As for gloves I like these for summer. They are thin and have a rubberized grip but still breath fail well. Best I've found that protect vs no gloves but you still have a great feel like not wearing gloves. The only unfortunate thing is they are made in china, I haven't been able to find any made in the states that are similar.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> If people can’t control themselves enough to not post numerous links and a bunch of conspiracy theory stuff every time covid is mentioned, that is not my problem.
> 
> Someone mentioning that they got their vaccine/scheduled their vaccine/are planning to get their vaccine is no more off topic than 3/4 of what gets posted around here. Covid has impacted EVERYONE’s life and taking a step that will hopefully help us get past this mess is a good thing.
> 
> The “horse” aka semi civil debate on the pandemic/vaccine/rules surrounding masks etc certainly has been beat to death around here and I’d say 99 percent of the regulars in this thread are done participating in that. But I’m not going to avoid saying the word covid in fears of what Brett is going to post. If you recall, one of his tirades was spawned by me discussing online drivers training...the word covid wasn’t even mentioned.
> 
> If you have a problem with Brett’s posts I suggest that you take it up with him.


How about this? All you vaccinated folks can go have a big group hug and keep your jab appointment dates to yourselves. Us unclean conspiracy theory crazies will stay in our bunkers and promise not to publicly make fun of you. 
Sound fair?


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> And to think I was just getting ready to post some pictures of scrounged wood...
> 
> I can control myself, looks like you can't, look at all those pictures of saws and burning brush you just posted lol. I'm still curious as to where you get your news, you never answered, you've also never told me which one of the links provided or what I said was a conspiracy or conspiracy theory.
> I've provided many solid links, with the hope that people will look into these things for themselves rather than to just go with whomever will give them a pat on the back for doing what they do. You should know I'm all about trying things out for myself, and I encourage others to do the same(not to say try the jabs as once you do there's no going back). If people want to get the jabs, fine, but they should at least have an opportunity to look at the information that's out there on them and understand that they are the test subject(normally animals) when a drug is under emergency authorization use(EAU).
> 
> As I stated above, where is your proof that getting an experiment jab will "help", I think more accurately is the sentiment of "hopefully".
> I've also provided ways to actually do something that WILL HELP, take V-D3 and Zinc, that will help since 70-80% of all being hospitalized for "c19" are low on V-D3.
> Here's one of the many articles I've read on V-D3, when you've read this and all the comments let me know what you think.
> PS, it's not one of the sites I agree with for the many part, but it does give a more rounded perspective which I do try to obtain to understand where people are coming from. I like to take an objective approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Vitamin D Deficiency Raise COVID-19 Risk?
> 
> 
> This Medical News Quick Uptake examines the debate about a link between vitamin D and COVID-19 risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamanetwork.com


I missed my annual physical last year, the year before my doc said I was way low on vitamin D. When my apt was getting close I remembered I was supposed to start taking some D. So, I got a bottle and started taking 2 gel caps a day so she wouldn't yell at me. Then the apt got cancelled. But, I kept taking the D. Looks like it saved me.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> How about this? All you vaccinated folks can go have a big group hug and keep your jab appointment dates to yourselves. Us unclean conspiracy theory crazies will stay in our bunkers and promise not to publicly make fun of you.
> Sound fair?


I saw this the other day and wondered if 'ol Haywire ever did.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> How about this? All you vaccinated folks can go have a big group hug and keep your jab appointment dates to yourselves. Us unclean conspiracy theory crazies will stay in our bunkers and promise not to publicly make fun of you.
> Sound fair?


Or just watch your own ****ing bobber and let others live their lives.

I’m not telling you how to life your life. And I sure as hell won’t be told what I can or cannot do by anyone on here.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> And to think I was just getting ready to post some pictures of scrounged wood...
> 
> I can control myself, looks like you can't, look at all those pictures of saws and burning brush you just posted lol. I'm still curious as to where you get your news, you never answered, you've also never told me which one of the links provided or what I said was a conspiracy or conspiracy theory.
> I've provided many solid links, with the hope that people will look into these things for themselves rather than to just go with whomever will give them a pat on the back for doing what they do. You should know I'm all about trying things out for myself, and I encourage others to do the same(not to say try the jabs as once you do there's no going back). If people want to get the jabs, fine, but they should at least have an opportunity to look at the information that's out there on them and understand that they are the test subject(normally animals) when a drug is under emergency authorization use(EAU).
> 
> As I stated above, where is your proof that getting an experiment jab will "help", I think more accurately is the sentiment of "hopefully".
> I've also provided ways to actually do something that WILL HELP, take V-D3 and Zinc, that will help since 70-80% of all being hospitalized for "c19" are low on V-D3.
> Here's one of the many articles I've read on V-D3, when you've read this and all the comments let me know what you think.
> PS, it's not one of the sites I agree with for the many part, but it does give a more rounded perspective which I do try to obtain to understand where people are coming from. I like to take an objective approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Vitamin D Deficiency Raise COVID-19 Risk?
> 
> 
> This Medical News Quick Uptake examines the debate about a link between vitamin D and COVID-19 risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamanetwork.com


Trying to bait me into posting my sources which will do nothing but continue your rants isn’t going to work. I’ve already asked you to agree to disagree.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I can control myself, looks like you can't, look at all those pictures of saws and burning brush you just posted lol.


Saws and brush piles aren’t allowed here now?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I missed my annual physical last year, the year before my doc said I was way low on vitamin D. When my apt was getting close I remembered I was supposed to start taking some D. So, I got a bottle and started taking 2 gel caps a day so she wouldn't yell at me. Then the apt got cancelled. But, I kept taking the D. Looks like it saved me.


Maybe lol.
It's unfortunate that those in power at the CDC and NIH will not do any studies(even though they've all said they take it), I wonder why not.


Haywire said:


> All you vaccinated folks can go have a big group hug and keep your jab appointment dates to yourselves.


They can't hug yet, Fauci said so; and they still need to wear two masks, "it just makes good sense" says fauci, even though there's no actually science behind it.


svk said:


> Trying to bait me into posting my sources which will do nothing but continue your rants isn’t going to work. I’ve already asked you to agree to disagree.


I'm not trying to bait anyone, is that a cast iron pot calling the kettle black.
If you think that I'm baiting anyone you're totally off base, you're the one talking about watching bobbers.
If you post the sites I would happily read them, I spend many hrs a day watching videos and reading up on these topics.
I've read more peer reviewed studies just this yr alone than most dr who are giving these "treatments" and can stand on solid ground talking with any of them as to why I wouldn't allow them to inject me or mine.
I actually care about people and I didn't have to take a Hippocratic oath to prove it, maybe it should be spelled hypocratic. Maybe you should look up where that word even comes from, but that would be a conspiracy theory.


svk said:


> Saws and brush piles aren’t allowed here now?


I didn't say that, links and pics aren't?


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> I saw this the other day and wondered if 'ol Haywire ever did.



Heck yeah, that's a classic! The boys crushed it!


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Heck yeah, that's a classic! The boys crushed it!


Was that a pitch pipe, or another type of pipe


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Maybe lol.
> It's unfortunate that those in power at the CDC and NIH will not do any studies(even though they've all said they take it), I wonder why not.
> 
> They can't hug yet, Fauci said so; and they still need to wear two masks, "it just makes good sense" says fauci, even though there's no actually science behind it.
> 
> I'm not trying to bait anyone, is that a cast iron pot calling the kettle black.
> If you think that I'm baiting anyone you're totally off base, you're the one talking about watching bobbers.
> If you post the sites I would happily read them, I spend many hrs a day watching videos and reading up on these topics.
> I've read more peer reviewed studies just this yr alone than most dr who are giving these "treatments" and can stand on solid ground talking with any of them as to why I wouldn't allow them to inject me or mine.
> I actually care about people and I didn't have to take a Hippocratic oath to prove it, maybe it should be spelled hypocratic. Maybe you should look up where that word even comes from, but that would be a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I didn't say that, links and pics aren't?


Going on a covid tirade every time that word is whispered is the issue. Not the topic....


----------



## svk

Excuse me, I’m going to go scrounge some lunch.


----------



## old CB

I don't own a smart phone and I do a lot of work without ever thinking to pick up a camera, so no photo here . . . but yesterday we went and got a pickup and trailer load of dead ash, dead but very hard. I have an arrangement with an in-town arborist that I'll come pick up hardwood to save him the work and cost of disposal.

I'll end this winter with almost half of what I had put up in the fall still remaining under a tarp for next year (I'm down to a tiny bit left in the woodshed, but we're still very much in the heating season). With what I already have waiting to process, I'm good on firewood supplies. So Lauren who works with me got yesterday's haul. She's on her way to having a good supply for next year--mostly ash, honey locust, & elm along with some of the pine that we cut in endless quantity thru the year.

A taillight lens on my pickup had been held together with JB Weld for the longest time but kept vibrating apart, so finally I went ahead and bought a replacement unit ('02 Tacoma--can't buy just the lens, you get the entire assembly). I installed that thing about 8 days ago. The first length of heavy ash limb that I loaded on the pickup yesterday, I busted out the top of my shiny new taillight.

Maybe that was the universe punishing me because my wife was one of 16 nurses giving vaccinations at the county fairgrounds yesterday. /s


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Going on a covid tirade every time that word is whispered is the issue. Not the topic....


No, posting the opposing view every time it's brought up in a positive light, just like when other topics are brought up.
As was said above, you don't want to hear it, then stop talking about it. That's not me telling you or anyone else what to do, but why is it wrong when I post about it when it's brought up . I don't mind if you guys talk about it, as I will too, no different than stacking wood or any other topic, I'll participate if I have something to add . I thought that was why we were here, to learn and to add to the conversation.


svk said:


> Excuse me, I’m going to go scrounge some lunch.


Enjoy, I'm going to as well.
Need to get the BBQ going with some scrounged cherry sometime , not today though.


----------



## svk

The boys and I helped my uncle in law move some stuff around his house and garage this morning. He’s a huge dude but has had a lot of shoulder and joint issues so in his mid 70’s now he’s lucky to even move.

He gave the boys some tools and tool boxes and a piece of cast iron to me. He has quite an assortment of hardened steel chains and I told him I’d buy those from him when he wanted to sell. He said once he’s done with them I could have them.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Eagles breed in November/December Joe. I thought about mating but they were hellbent on kicking his young ass


Maybe he started a new oil thread, or said something about grinding his chains, rather than hand filing?

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> topics are brought up.



FYI, when I see you post about Covid I read about three words, then skip your whole post. We already know your position. So stop already!

I do enjoy your wood/chainsaw related posts though, keep those coming.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Saws and brush piles aren’t allowed here now?



Sure they are, but your burn pile being right against the forest made me cringe... I guess your area is wet enough that it isn’t a problem. Regional differences.


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> Yep lol.
> I'll try to post some pics of some scrounged wood when I'm not giving links and defending my conspiracy theories lol.
> Did you read any of those links.
> Sorry, I thought I gave to the link to see what's for sale on their website.
> I forgot to ask if you got the 6100 tuned to were it will idle for you. If it changes rpm when it is tipped it's usually too rich, turn the low side jet in a 1/4 turn at a time until it stops changing rpm. You can fine tune it from that point to make it easy to start and to rev up quick, there is usually a bit of comprise to be had, but some saws will like the setting both for starting and quick throttle response. From what I know the 6100 should do both well when it's adjusted correct.
> As far as the grinder, if you can find someone who does it on the side it will save you a lot of aggravation, time, and possibly a little money over renting one. You also won't have to clean and fuel the machine before bringing it back .
> As for gloves I like these for summer. They are thin and have a rubberized grip but still breath fail well. Best I've found that protect vs no gloves but you still have a great feel like not wearing gloves. The only unfortunate thing is they are made in china, I haven't been able to find any made in the states that are similar.


Yeah I read/watched the links but I'm not discussing that hot topic anymore lol. 
So I tuned the 6100 fairly well I think after watching some YT videos. It kept running when I picked it up and dumped it nose down. I think I was just being a dumbass and was adjusting the low speed adjustments screw instead of the "T"/idle screw. I may need to get a digital tach or whatever they're called because I'm not too great at tuning it by ear I think lol. Speaking of dumbass, I also started to adjust the carb when the saw was low on fuel. Heard the RPMs change and thought my adjustments sucked again so I fiddled with the carb then the saw ran out of fuel and died. So basically I messed up the damn adjustments again lol. 


old CB said:


> I don't own a smart phone and I do a lot of work without ever thinking to pick up a camera, so no photo here . . . but yesterday we went and got a pickup and trailer load of dead ash, dead but very hard. I have an arrangement with an in-town arborist that I'll come pick up hardwood to save him the work and cost of disposal.
> 
> I'll end this winter with almost half of what I had put up in the fall still remaining under a tarp for next year (I'm down to a tiny bit left in the woodshed, but we're still very much in the heating season). With what I already have waiting to process, I'm good on firewood supplies. So Lauren who works with me got yesterday's haul. She's on her way to having a good supply for next year--mostly ash, honey locust, & elm along with some of the pine that we cut in endless quantity thru the year.
> 
> A taillight lens on my pickup had been held together with JB Weld for the longest time but kept vibrating apart, so finally I went ahead and bought a replacement unit ('02 Tacoma--can't buy just the lens, you get the entire assembly). I installed that thing about 8 days ago. The first length of heavy ash limb that I loaded on the pickup yesterday, I busted out the top of my shiny new taillight.
> 
> Maybe that was the universe punishing me because my wife was one of 16 nurses giving vaccinations at the county fairgrounds yesterday. /s


You're the guy that had that really rusted pickup right? Man I want some of your ingenuity/hillbilly can do attitude. I've always admired the people that can just make do with what they have or fabricate/think of ways to get the job/task at hand done with whatever they can come up with. True scroungers I think.


----------



## Ambull01

So many grumpy people here today lol. Ya'll need to go sip a beer or something and relax. I've been sipping some beers while I work from home. Probably explains why I'm typing a post on this site vs actually working lol.


----------



## Ambull01

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sure they are, but your burn pile being right against the forest made me cringe... I guess your area is wet enough that it isn’t a problem. Regional differences.


Hey what kind of temps do you get during the winter in Fresno? For some reason I always thought of Fresno as a warm climate area although haven't been to CA yet lol.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> So many grumpy people here today lol. Ya'll need to go sip a beer or something and relax. I've been sipping some beers while I work from home. Probably explains why I'm typing a post on this site vs actually working lol.


I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ambull01 said:


> Hey what kind of temps do you get during the winter in Fresno? For some reason I always thought of Fresno as a warm climate area although haven't been to CA yet lol.



Winter overnight lows are usually in the 30s, but occasionally drop into the 20s. When that happens there’s a lot of attention on the farmers losing their citrus crop. I’m guessing the highs are in the 50s, not sure.

Summer highs are 90-112 degrees, but there’s usually a 30 degree overnight cool off.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.



^This. 

No grumpiness here.


----------



## farmer steve

Ambull01 said:


> So many grumpy people here today lol. Ya'll need to go sip a beer or something and relax. I've been sipping some beers while I work from home. Probably explains why I'm typing a post on this site vs actually working lol.


Cold beer is only 20 or 30 steps from the splitter. Don't temp me. I want to do a little more splitting


----------



## Ambull01

mountainguyed67 said:


> Winter overnight lows are usually in the 30s, but occasionally drop into the 20s. When that happens there’s a lot of attention on the farmers losing their citrus crop. I’m guessing the highs are in the 50s, not sure.
> 
> Summer highs are 90-112 degrees, but there’s usually a 30 degree overnight cool off.


damn that's some pretty big temp swings. I hope I never see 112 degrees here or I'm moving north.


----------



## old CB

Yeah, SVK, that slash burning pic made me nearly jump. I realize you must have way more moisture where you are. But here, just the sight of that flame amongst forest litter is HOLY SCHIT!

The regs in my neighborhood for lighting burn piles: You must have at least 5" of snow on the ground that you know will remain for the next 48 hrs, you must have a county burn permit (easily done online), and you must notify the local fire chief so that when we see smoke we won't dispatch firefighters. Even with all this, it must be very carefully done. And you construct your burn piles in open areas so forest litter cannot help fire travel.

A friend had a mining pit in his yard that a former owner had filled with slash over the years, and Dave wanted to burn it off. I offered to help. The day we burned there was knee-deep snow that was hard to walk in. We had a hell of a hard time getting the stuff lit, and had to keep prying buried branches loose with pry bars to keep fire going. About 4 in the afternoon we were tired of fighting the whole works, so we shoveled copious amounts of snow over the smoldering bits and called it good. Three days later Dave was shaving one morning, looked out the window, and 4' flames were leaping from his burn pit. Embers can hide in anything around here.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Yeah, SVK, that slash burning pic made me nearly jump. I realize you must have way more moisture where you are. But here, just the sight of that flame amongst forest litter is HOLY SCHIT!
> 
> The regs in my neighborhood for lighting burn piles: You must have at least 5" of snow on the ground that you know will remain for the next 48 hrs, you must have a county burn permit (easily done online), and you must notify the local fire chief so that when we see smoke we won't dispatch firefighters. Even with all this, it must be very carefully done. And you construct your burn piles in open areas so forest litter cannot help fire travel.
> 
> A friend had a mining pit in his yard that a former owner had filled with slash over the years, and Dave wanted to burn it off. I offered to help. The day we burned there was knee-deep snow that was hard to walk in. We had a hell of a hard time getting the stuff lit, and had to keep prying buried branches loose with pry bars to keep fire going. About 4 in the afternoon we were tired of fighting the whole works, so we shoveled copious amounts of snow over the smoldering bits and called it good. Three days later Dave was shaving one morning, looked out the window, and 4' flames were leaping from his burn pit. Embers can hide in anything around here.


I understand where you guys are coming from but trust me, you couldn’t ignite those trees with napalm and an A bomb.

You can’t walk through the woods in tennis shoes right now without ending up soaked as every step squishes water out of the ground.


----------



## svk

On another note I’m hopefully picking up a Homelite XL-123 this afternoon. Getting a good runner from that saw family has been kind of a bucket list thing for me. A couple years back I had a real minty XL-103 that I brought to a fellow to rebuild. Guy ended up burning through my deposit and never fixed the saw and gave it back a year and a half later still in pieces with a bunch of excuses.

I’m not going to name names but do yourself a favor and don’t EVER send your saw to get ported by anyone based in Minnesota....


----------



## old CB

Ambull01 said:


> Man I want some of your ingenuity/hillbilly can do attitude


It's hill-william, thank you. Hill william.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I understand where you guys are coming from but trust me, you couldn’t ignite those trees with napalm and an A bomb.
> 
> You can’t walk through the woods in tennis shoes right now without ending up soaked as every step squishes water out of the ground.


Dude you're getting scolded by everyone lmao. Oh man that made my day.


----------



## svk

I was actually hoping that **** would catch fire so I wouldn’t have to clean it up. But no dice.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> Sorry, but I'm confused again (I get like that a lot). Aren't the poles usable firewood? Do you just stack this way to dry better? Or you just getting ready for a bonfire?


They certainly are useable firewood but I put together a bonfire each year (apart from last year) for the local Middle Aged Do-Gooder Women's Group of which Cowgirl is secretary and I use them for that. I'll bore you with progress pics when I start construction in a few weeks. Since I don't have heavy equipment it is labour intensive but I'll submit my special 'invoice' to Cowgirl after the event to make it worth my while.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.


Haha! Sure you're not grumpy? You're the one swearing at me. Take you're own advice maybe?


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Haha! Sure you're not grumpy? You're the one swearing at me. Take you're own advice maybe?



It’s absolutely possible for a person to swear and still be perfectly happy. I’m laughing at you guys who seem hell bent on beating the dead horse even further.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.


 
Amen to that!! There hasn't been anything new posted on the subject in days.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.


If I fanned the flames on this discussion, I apologize. For what it's worth, I won't be getting a vaccine after all since the Johnson & Johnson shot is in the toilet. I will now S T F U about it and go back to drinking beer and repotting tomato seedlings.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh f***. I feel like flailing myself with some square ground chain. I am so sorry I mentioned the cause of my excitement. I feel like deleting my post...... We've sunk so low we've summoned Beelzebub, lord of the axe they must not be mentioned!


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> If I fanned the flames on this discussion, I apologize. For what it's worth, I won't be getting a vaccine after all since the Johnson & Johnson shot is in the toilet. I will now S T F U about it and go back to drinking beer and repotting tomato seedlings.


It’s all good.

Your body, your choice right!?


----------



## svk

My neighbor got the shot solely so he could cross the border to go fishing in Canada once things open up. Supposedly many countries are going to require it to enter their borders. (Shrug)


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> If I fanned the flames on this discussion, I apologize. For what it's worth, I won't be getting a vaccine after all since the Johnson & Johnson shot is in the toilet. I will now S T F U about it and go back to drinking beer and repotting tomato seedlings.


See that, the good Lord is looking out for you. You didn't want that blood money anyway.


----------



## Honyuk96

svk said:


> My neighbor got the shot solely so he could cross the border to go fishing in Canada once things open up. Supposedly many countries are going to require it to enter their borders. (Shrug)


I gotta say SVK, for someone who keeps telling Bret to drop it, you keep bringing it right back up.


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> See that, the good Lord is looking out for you. You didn't want that blood money anyway.


I ain't a bad guy, I like to think the good lord is looking out for me no matter what.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> It’s absolutely possible for a person to swear and still be perfectly happy. I’m laughing at you guys who seem hell bent on beating the dead horse even further.


Careful when beating a dead horse! My Dad and his brothers we throwing rocks at a dead horse when they were kids. One of his brothers dared him to run over it barefoot. It was summer in the 1920’s, so no one had shoes any way. When Dad jumped up on it a giant fart blew out of it, then three or four opposums ran out of its rear end. Like a box of chocolates, you never know what you’ll get?


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> They certainly are useable firewood but I put together a bonfire each year (apart from last year) for the local Middle Aged Do-Gooder Women's Group of which Cowgirl is secretary and I use them for that. I'll bore you with progress pics when I start construction in a few weeks. Since I don't have heavy equipment it is labour intensive but I'll submit my special 'invoice' to Cowgirl after the event to make it worth my while.


That's pretty cool you do something like that. Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> My neighbor got the shot solely so he could cross the border to go fishing in Canada once things open up. Supposedly many countries are going to require it to enter their borders. (Shrug)


I was going to skip it, but, my son lives at home, and his job is sending him to Florida and he has to get it to fly. So My daughter made appointments for my wife, son and I for today. The RN was good, never even felt the needle, and I was staining at it. No side effects yet. The family wanted me to get it because I have chronic respiratory problems.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> My Grandfather started scooping basements with a team of horses and a scoop when he was 12. Every one called him Manny, because he worked and hung out with the men. He married my Grandmother when he was 16, and she was 20. He told her he was older than her, and since he hung out with all older guys, every one believed him.


Pretty stout generation back them. Even my Dad's generation. Not like the stock America is turning out now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Honyuk96 said:


> I gotta say SVK, for someone who keeps telling Bret to drop it, you keep bringing it right back up.



SVK isn’t telling people how to think about it, or trying to push an agenda. Saying someone got the shot so he could go fishing is pretty benign.


----------



## Ambull01

Anyone have a high performance/modified wood scrounging vehicle?


----------



## Honyuk96

mountainguyed67 said:


> SVK isn’t telling people how to think about it, or trying to push an agenda. Saying someone got the shot so he could go fishing is pretty benign.


Agreed. What i was saying is he keeps bringing the topic back up. Thats all


----------



## svk

Just making an honest statement there. Not trying to tell people how to think or shame them for their decisions.


----------



## svk

Got the 123 tonight as well as a 455 rancher. The 123 is a decent saw but the rear handle is broken. Guy said he’s got another one he’ll get out for me.


----------



## JustJeff

After over a week of freakishly high temps, we had 2 27°C days last week, it finally cooled down. Started my first fire in 2 weeks. Burning some BENW (Box Elder Nobody Wants)

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Got the 123 tonight as well as a 455 rancher. The 123 is a decent saw but the rear handle is broken. Guy said he’s got another one he’ll get out for me.


Got any pics of all your saws? Want to see the extent of your collection


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Got any pics of all your saws? Want to see the extent of your collection


No...just piles of saws here and there.

I got rid of about 40 saws this spring between donating to Mark’s museum, the school small engine shop, and horse traded away a bunch of small cube non runners.


----------



## Ryan A

I’ve contemplated about what is the bare minimum saws one needs? How long does a saw last in your stable? I have 6 and want to thin a bit

I think so long as you have a well functioning, dependable saw, and fires on the first few pulls, it doesn’t matter who’s name is on the side. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Ambull01

You got rid of 40 saws! WTF lol. That’s an addiction I think. Only have one so far


----------



## svk

@Ryan A
Well you need at least two running saws to go out and cut wood.

If you want to always have two running saws you need at least three or four saws in the fleet. And then it depends on how old the saws are. Since most of my saws are on average 20 years old you need a few more just in case. I’ve had times where despite having double digit numbers of saws I’ve only had one or two that were fully functioning....Murphy’s law.

Of course it goes without saying that you need a limbing saw and a bucking saw. Preferably a spare of each. So four is bare minimum.


----------



## svk

My other problem that exponentially expands the fleet is that saws that were given to me by friends are hard to part with and even more difficult if that person has since passed.

I did sell a couple saws that belonged to deceased fathers of friends that I really didn’t need but still sort of regret.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Careful when beating a dead horse! My Dad and his brothers we throwing rocks at a dead horse when they were kids. One of his brothers dared him to run over it barefoot. It was summer in the 1920’s, so no one had shoes any way. When Dad jumped up on it a giant fart blew out of it, then three or four opposums ran out of its rear end. Like a box of chocolates, you never know what you’ll get?


Speaking of dead and stinky, was it one of you who originally shared this? If not, definitely a good watch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> @Ryan A
> Well you need at least two running saws to go out and cut wood.



I did it for many years with one saw.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> I did it for many years with one saw.


Yep. Unless you make your living in the woods, a firewood cutter only needs one saw.


----------



## Ambull01

mountainguyed67 said:


> I did it for many years with one saw.


No that’s just his excuse lol. Need two saws to cut a tree. Make it four if they’re old. Make it 8 if it’s a big tree. 16 if there’s multiple big trees. Etc, etc lol


----------



## muddstopper

Haywire said:


> Yep. Unless you make your living in the woods, a firewood cutter only needs one saw.


Wrong. I went to cut wood once with just one saw. Got the saw hung up and had to take the bar off and leave in the woods. Then drive home and borrow another saw and go back and cut my bar and chain out of the tree. Spent most of the day on one pickup load of wood. Now, when I go to the woods, I usually have at least three saws and extra chains. Of course I also usually forget to put the gas and oil in the truck before I head out.


----------



## old CB

Ambull01 said:


> some of your ingenuity/hillbilly can do attitude.


It's gray sky, 3" of snow, and 57% humidity here, more chill than we're used to. Been inside almost all day. Able to indulge nostalgia.

Went digging today in my photo drawer for some bicycle stuff (we're having that discussion elsewhere on the site) and came across documentation of one of my finest endeavors. This ewe lost her lamb(s) and the calf had no mother (I bought him at auction). The arrangement in view did not come easy. The calf was plenty willing, the ewe not so much. A few wrestling matches later I made sure he could feed. But she weaned that devil over time.


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> I did it for many years with one saw.


I did it for two years with just an 8lb maul......Then I found AS and have six saws.


----------



## old CB

Oh heII, I broke the rules. The post behind that ewe is black locust post that I cut.

Whew. Almost lost it there.


----------



## Ryan A

Also, it depends on what your intentions/goals are. I just split and sell a little on wood on the side. Way different than someone on the west coast falling bigger stuff for a living.

There’s also need vs want.

Started to unload my 262 stuff to snag one of the now sold saws on the classifieds. Didn’t need the saw, but I woulda been miles and fistfuls of cash ahead to buy a saw already done up. Oh well.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> FYI, when I see you post about Covid I read about three words, then skip your whole post. We already know your position. So stop already!
> 
> I do enjoy your wood/chainsaw related posts though, keep those coming.


That's alright, then it must not be for you . As I said before, it has nothing to do with being right, or expressing my position. Honestly I want nothing to do with the conversation, but if people keep posting about it I will as well.



Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I read/watched the links but I'm not discussing that hot topic anymore lol.


Awesome.


svk said:


> I don’t think anyone is grumpy. Some here feel they need to prove that they are right (even though there isn’t necessarily a right or a wrong in this situation). And the rest of us are like S T F U already.


I have no need to prove I'm right, pretty sure I've said that multiple times.
As was already said you should take your own advice.
I will continue to post responses every time someone says something about it positive. I'm tired of hearing about it/them myself, waiting on all you.


turnkey4099 said:


> Amen to that!! There hasn't been anything new posted on the subject in days.


Guess you haven't read anything I've wrote or the links, I don't think I've double posted a single link.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> So I tuned the 6100 fairly well I think after watching some YT videos. It kept running when I picked it up and dumped it nose down. I think I was just being a dumbass and was adjusting the low speed adjustments screw instead of the "T"/idle screw. I may need to get a digital tach or whatever they're called because I'm not too great at tuning it by ear I think lol. Speaking of dumbass, I also started to adjust the carb when the saw was low on fuel. Heard the RPMs change and thought my adjustments sucked again so I fiddled with the carb then the saw ran out of fuel and died. So basically I messed up the damn adjustments again lol.


Been there, done that, as I'm sure we all have.
Starting with a full saw usually helps.
You'll get it figured out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muddstopper said:


> Got the saw hung up and had to take the bar off and leave in the woods.



There are a few other means to take care of this, but won’t always be successful. I winched the tree once, to open the kerf back up on a felling cut. Caused the tree to fall to the ground, I had also removed the power head so it wouldn’t be damaged. I’ve used an axe to chop the bar out. I’ve driven in a plastic wedge or splitting wedge too, sometimes this isn’t enough. Another time a skid steer came along and lifted the tree on one side of a bucking cut on a down tree. I’ve also used a high lift jack to move a down tree enough to open the kerf. Even with all this, a bar stuck in a cut has been pretty rare. The use of plastic wedges when cutting will prevent most of this, my chaps have a place for the wedges.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> I did it for two years with just an 8lb maul......Then I found AS and have six saws.



Please post video of you making bucking cuts with an 8 lb maul.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> 16 if there’s multiple big trees. Etc, etc lol


You're starting to get it lol.
I was thinking about that today, how much money it takes to save a few bucks on heating .
Here's an example, how many Kubotas does a guy need . The good thing is they make me money, save my back, and I get to use them for firewood .


If I load the larger bucket a row above the top of the bucket, it fills the little bucket over the top a bit twice. First time I've used them this way, made it a good bit easier and a little bit quicker.
My one log pile fell down a bit .


Found a couple nails, the Oregon EXL chain cut right thru it, then I finished off a file fixing it .
Black walnut should be called CBW, costly Black Walnut .


Managed to miss all these nails.


----------



## chipper1

Honyuk96 said:


> Agreed. What i was saying is he keeps bringing the topic back up. Thats all


You gonna post some pictures of all that wood you cut.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> @Ryan A
> Well you need at least two running saws to go out and cut wood.
> 
> If you want to always have two running saws you need at least three or four saws in the fleet. And then it depends on how old the saws are. Since most of my saws are on average 20 years old you need a few more just in case. I’ve had times where despite having double digit numbers of saws I’ve only had one or two that were fully functioning....Murphy’s law.
> 
> Of course it goes without saying that you need a limbing saw and a bucking saw. Preferably a spare of each. So four is bare minimum.



I'm going out to continue he willow bush cuttting tomorrow, Need to take 3 saws. MS193T 14", ms210/16". and MS383/20". The latter just in case I run into a tree big enough for it.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's alright, then it must not be for you . As I said before, it has nothing to do with being right, or expressing my position. Honestly I want nothing to do with the conversation, but if people keep posting about it I will as well.
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I have no need to prove I'm right, pretty sure I've said that multiple times.
> As was already said you should take your own advice.
> I will continue to post responses every time someone says something about it positive. I'm tired of hearing about it/them myself, waiting on all you.
> 
> Guess you haven't read anything I've wrote or the links, I don't think I've double posted a single link.



Yes, you post new links. The problem is thery are all the same "It's a conspiracy!!"


----------



## Ambull01

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, you post new links. The problem is thery are all the same "It's a conspiracy!!"


LOL. Oh man, great reply lol. Gold star


----------



## turnkey4099

Got the release from the Doc today. 1 hour ride to and 1 back to spend all of 3 minutes with him to say "no restrictions". I was going gto go cutting afterwards but got the notice that the sprocket for the 210 saw was in so a 40 mile roundtrip to get that installed and do a bit of shopping. Back to cutting tomorrow!!

Fire took off this afternoon and the stack thermometer was in the red, stayed there for 3 hours before it went out. First wheen I got up from a nap and found the fire out - clean firebox. 76 in the house. I'll probably light it off before I go to bed at 2am. First time since since lasst Nov that I haven't had a fire going.


----------



## farmer steve

old CB said:


> It's gray sky, 3" of snow, and 57% humidity here, more chill than we're used to. Been inside almost all day. Able to indulge nostalgia.
> 
> Went digging today in my photo drawer for some bicycle stuff (we're having that discussion elsewhere on the site) and came across documentation of one of my finest endeavors. This ewe lost her lamb(s) and the calf had no mother (I bought him at auction). The arrangement in view did not come easy. The calf was plenty willing, the ewe not so much. A few wrestling matches later I made sure he could feed. But she weaned that devil over time.View attachment 901251


Unless someone has raised sheep they wouldn't really understand that pic CB. Pretty cool ya got the old girl to let it nurse.


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> You gonna post some pictures of all that wood you cut.


I posted one in a differen’t thread. You musta missed it sucka


----------



## Cowboy254

Another bonfire pole scrounge this arvo. It is a nice spot to spend a bit of quality time after work.




Mother Nature gave me a nice show on the way out. I took one shot of the danger ranger and one of the silver lining. If my phone wasn't 9 years old, it might have managed both at once, thus cutting my picture posting time by 33%.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

@cowboy253 I got up to your part of the country last week. You certainly have some beautiful scenery. Went to Beechworth and Bright.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Then to keep the thread back on topic I visited and old work colleague who now runs a firewood setup in Wangaratta. He has a yard just out of town with a small processor and a new machine that they imported from Sweden for splitting up kindling.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

He also has an industrial block in town with a larger processor for bulk firewood sales. He currently supplies all the caravan parks and camping grounds in the surrounding area and a couple of small independent petrol stations


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> I’ve contemplated about what is the bare minimum saws one needs? How long does a saw last in your stable? I have 6 and want to thin a bit
> 
> I think so long as you have a well functioning, dependable saw, and fires on the first few pulls, it doesn’t matter who’s name is on the side. Just thinking out loud.


I’d say bare minimum is 70, that’s what I have now. How long do they last, I measure that in decades. The 68 Homelite XL 12 I posted video of a couple weeks ago, has me convinced it’s time to get rid of my MS 290. It’s hard to keep that many saws running. I’m lucky if I can keep 10 running at a time.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Yes, you post new links. The problem is thery are all the same "It's a conspiracy!!"


So everything I say is a conspiracy, but if I'm right, that makes everything everyone else has said that's pro the experimental jabs wrong lol.

It amazes me how quickly a bunch of folks I've really looked up to will give up so many of their rights for the promise of freedom that we already have.
Many so they just might survive this horrendous virus that's killing so many people, all the excess deaths. Meanwhile the MSM is only reporting how many have gotten the jabs and cases, not hearing anything about the deaths anymore, wonder why, I guess the jabs fixed it .


Ambull01 said:


> LOL. Oh man, great reply lol. Gold star


So much for staying off that topic .
I've got the woodshed over half full now for 22/23 season, I've heard rumor we will be having winter then.
Funny, J&J just shut down their vaccine, well the CDC did, so safe and effective .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It amazes me how quickly a bunch of folks I've really looked up to will give up so many of their rights for the promise of freedom that we already have.


The only liberties that any of us have lost is the ability to visit our favorite AS thread and be able to talk openly about everyday life without having conspiracy theory garbage shoved in our faces on a daily basis, ad nauseam.


chipper1 said:


> Meanwhile the MSM is only reporting how many have gotten the jabs and cases, not hearing anything about the deaths anymore, wonder why


We both know that the switch in coverage has everything to do with shedding positive light on the new president and nothing to do with the virus itself. But I guess that doesn’t fit YOUR narrative.


----------



## rarefish383

It’s all need and want. When Steve passed through a few years back, I got down to 12. How long has that been Steve? I got back up to about 90, then gave a bunch more away. I found an old dealer that had a garage full of big saws and bought 19 from him, $10-$20 each. Several were good runners, all were over 70 CC’s but one, five were over 100 CC’s. My major source of entertainment is auctions. I found a running Poulin Super 68 with a 31” bar on it for $40. Hardest part was finding a loop of 1/2“ chain. Farm auctions are good places to find saws. Terrible places to find axes. The axes are usually beat to death from being used as a wedge, or a sledge to drive a wedge. I bought a Super EZ the only thing wrong was so much Honey Suckle wrapped around the clutch it was locked up, and a Super XLAO that the fuel tank bolts had backed out and locked up the flywheel. 2 bucks each. I don’t have a pile of parts saws, and I don’t call a handle or cylinder a saw. All of my saws are complete, maybe less bars.

When it really comes down to it, my kids hit the nail on the head. They said, “Dad, you sent us to school so we can make enough money to BUY our firewood, not have to MAKE our own”.

So, if you are not in a related business, you don’t need any saws, you just want one.

I use my buddy’s quote, “ I’m not greedy, I just want one of each.”


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> It’s all need and want. When Steve passed through a few years back, I got down to 12. How long has that been Steve? I got back up to about 90, then gave a bunch more away. I found an old dealer that had a garage full of big saws and bought 19 from him, $10-$20 each. Several were good runners, all were over 70 CC’s but one, five were over 100 CC’s. My major source of entertainment is auctions. I found a running Poulin Super 68 with a 31” bar on it for $40. Hardest part was finding a loop of 1/2“ chain. Farm auctions are good places to find saws. Terrible places to find axes. The axes are usually beat to death from being used as a wedge, or a sledge to drive a wedge. I bought a Super EZ the only thing wrong was so much Honey Suckle wrapped around the clutch it was locked up, and a Super XLAO that the fuel tank bolts had backed out and locked up the flywheel. 2 bucks each. I don’t have a pile of parts saws, and I don’t call a handle or cylinder a saw. All of my saws are complete, maybe less bars.
> 
> When it really comes down to it, my kids hit the nail on the head. They said, “Dad, you sent us to school so we can make enough money to BUY our firewood, not have to MAKE our own”.
> 
> So, if you are not in a related business, you don’t need any saws, you just want one.
> 
> I use my buddy’s quote, “ I’m not greedy, I just want one of each.”


Joe I would have been at your house the Saturday after Presidents’ Day, 2018. So over 3 years now.

Those Super XL’s provided life to many of their brethren and I learned a lot about that family of saws working on them.

I’m still regretting selling that 1050 when I was down with Lymes. Hopefully another will come along eventually. In the mean time I get my Homelite fix running my 925.

I was down to about 4 saws before you gave me those 10 or so. Was up to well over 100 before I jettisoned the load this spring.

Still owe you and Clarence a beer at some point. I may have to do a road trip at some point and hit up my saw buddies out East.


----------



## svk

I’m definitely CAD positive and will buy nearly any running saw I come across if the price is right so it could be sold for a profit if needed down the road (I do not do this to make money). OTOH I only pay top dollar for a minty saw (like my couple of 2 series) that I’m planning on keeping in my stable for the long haul.


----------



## rarefish383

Anyone else having trouble loading posts, especially with pics? I’ll hit post and the green bar will start moving across the top of the screen like it’s thinking. Come back half hour later, the bar is gone, and the post still didn’t load. Hit post again and the bar starts again, then double posts? Only doing this on AS.


----------



## rarefish383

Anyone else having trouble loading posts, especially with pics? I’ll hit post and the green bar will start moving across the top of the screen like it’s thinking. Come back half hour later, the bar is gone, and the post still didn’t load. Hit post again and the bar starts again, then double posts? Only doing this on AS.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Anyone else having trouble loading posts, especially with pics? I’ll hit post and the green bar will start moving across the top of the screen like it’s thinking. Come back half hour later, the bar is gone, and the post still didn’t load. Hit post again and the bar starts again, then double posts? Only doing this on AS.


The site gets slow as molasses every morning at 7:10am central and is all herky jerky for about an hour. Not sure why but always 7:10 on the nose.

I usually drink my morning coffee from about 6:55 to 7:15 each morning and am perusing posts when it locks up.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My neighbor got the shot solely so he could cross the border to go fishing in Canada once things open up.


He gonna have to vaccinate all the fish he brings back?

(Sorry. I’ll let myself out now . . .)

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The site gets slow as molasses every morning at 7:10am central and is all herky jerky for about an hour. Not sure why but always 7:10 on the nose.


Fine now, but wouldn't load about 10 minutes ago.
Its been bad for a while now for me at random times throughout the day, click on another site and it goes right thru.


svk said:


> The only liberties that any of us have lost is the ability to visit our favorite AS thread and be able to talk openly about everyday life without having conspiracy theory garbage shoved in our faces on a daily basis, ad nauseam.
> 
> We both know that the switch in coverage has everything to do with shedding positive light on the new president and nothing to do with the virus itself. But I guess that doesn’t fit YOUR narrative.


You can talk about it as much as you like, as can I.
I'm still waiting for an answer as to what specifically is a conspiracy theory, I've posted plenty of links from the CDC and use their own numbers.
Regardless of which "germ theory" you use we are in contact with viruses most the day or all day, its part of life here. The most important thing we can do is to boost our immune system and thats what I support, not sure how that's a conspiracy.
The only conspiracy posts I recall came from others(see above post) including you in regards to tracking and your face not swelling up(which has actually happened and I feel its rude to joke about that). The tracking device is currently your phone, but the industry has been working on chips since prior to 2010 at MIT, here in Michigan they had legislation that would have stopped employers from requiring people to be chipped. There were chipping parties up in your great state at a particular employer where people where getting chipped, they really liked how easy it was to get "food" out of the vending machines lol. But I don't think I brought that up or posted a link, but I can if you'd like, or you can call that a conspiracy theory too.

I don't doubt that has some effect on the coverage, but the fact that we have more cases now than in the spring of 2020, but substantially less deaths is not being reported and the fact that there are less deaths should fit into the narrative your speaking of quite well. What will take place is that even though the deaths were already falling off prior to the experimental drugs, the narrative you will see is that the drugs eradicated the disease. Its my belief, and many others that the effects of such experimental drugs will have a more damaging and longer lasting detrimental impacts(much like the lockdowns) than the disease its self. I guess that's a theory, and your entitled to your theory that says the jabs are safe and effective.
I don't see a problem with you having a theory.


----------



## Philbert

Saws:

(1) if you stay off sites like this. 

(1) limbing, (1) bucking, (1) felling saw, plus (1) chainsaw-on-a-stick (pole saw), if you want ‘the set’. 

Spare saw(s) ‘for parts’, if you have older stuff. 

One or two that were ‘just great deals you could not pass up’. 

Then the corded electrics. And the battery saws. Etc. 

Anything else is just showing off. 


Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Fine now, but wouldn't load about 10 minutes ago.
> Its been bad for a while now for me at random times throughout the day, click on another site and it goes right thru.
> 
> You can talk about it as much as you like, as can I.
> I'm still waiting for an answer as to what specifically is a conspiracy theory, I've posted plenty of links from the CDC and use their own numbers.
> Regardless of which "germ theory" you use we are in contact with viruses most the day or all day, its part of life here. The most important thing we can do is to boost our immune system and thats what I support, not sure how that's a conspiracy.
> The only conspiracy posts I recall came from others(see above post) including you in regards to tracking and your face not swelling up(which has actually happened and I feel its rude to joke about that). The tracking device is currently your phone, but the industry has been working on chips since prior to 2010 at MIT, here in Michigan they had legislation that would have stopped employers from requiring people to be chipped. There were chipping parties up in your great state at a particular employer where people where getting chipped, they really liked how easy it was to get "food" out of the vending machines lol. But I don't think I brought that up or posted a link, but I can if you'd like, or you can call that a conspiracy theory too.
> 
> I don't doubt that has some effect on the coverage, but the fact that we have more cases now than in the spring of 2020, but substantially less deaths is not being reported and the fact that there are less deaths should fit into the narrative your speaking of quite well. What will take place is that even though the deaths were already falling off prior to the experimental drugs, the narrative you will see is that the drugs eradicated the disease. Its my belief, and many others that the effects of such experimental drugs will have a more damaging and longer lasting detrimental impacts(much like the lockdowns) than the disease its self. I guess that's a theory, and your entitled to your theory that says the jabs are safe and effective.
> I don't see a problem with you having a theory.


But there you go, again.

One of us whispers a word and here comes Brett with a giant explanation that nobody asked for or will read.


----------



## svk

Anyone ever been at a party and topic of religion comes up? This dude says he is Jewish, that dude is Christian non denominational, this guy is Catholic, that guy is Lutheran, Protestant, Baptist, and so on. Finally the atheist gets his turn and proceeds to fervently lecture the the rest of the group for the next 30 minutes on how the rest of the guys are all wrong in their beliefs and this is why he’s right. 

Don’t be the atheist.


----------



## svk

Speaking of minty saws, there’s an older Husky in my hometown. Priced at what is definitely full price by an older woman. Sent her a message but haven’t heard back. 

If the pictures aren’t lying and it has the right cylinder it’s worth it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Anyone ever been at a party and topic of religion comes up? This dude says he is Jewish, that dude is Christian non denominational, this guy is Catholic, that guy is Lutheran, Protestant, Baptist, and so on. Finally the atheist gets his turn and proceeds to fervently lecture the the rest of the group for the next 30 minutes on how the rest of the guys are all wrong in their beliefs and this is why he’s right.
> 
> Don’t be the atheist.


Fair enough. In regards to this topic, I'm definitely the atheist(although I'm far from it). That being said, why shouldn't he/I be able to partake in the conversation. Its okay for everyone else to make a bunch of comments that they feel are justified based on their religious experience or what they've learned, but not for the other side.

Now my question, why is it that you feel as though your religion is somehow superior, and why do not have an answer as to why your god is to be trusted. 



svk said:


> But there you go, again.
> 
> One of us whispers a word and here comes Brett with a giant explanation that nobody asked for or will read.


Yep as do you.
What's next, can't wait to hear about all your other health choices, yep that's why I'm here.
Guess you'll have to get used to the new norm.


----------



## svk

That’s what you aren’t getting Brett. When religion came up at the party, nobody else but you were trying to force their opinion. The rest of us are shooting the breeze and you want to beat the dead horse.

What I’m doing here is calling you out for being out of line. Trust me, I’m as tired of this as the rest of the guys are. But as I’ve mentioned before, I won’t be bullied into silence by someone who simply continues to redundantly shout his opinion louder and louder.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> So everything I say is a conspiracy, but if I'm right, that makes everything everyone else has said that's pro the experimental jabs wrong lol.
> 
> It amazes me how quickly a bunch of folks I've really looked up to will give up so many of their rights for the promise of freedom that we already have.
> Many so they just might survive this horrendous virus that's killing so many people, all the excess deaths. Meanwhile the MSM is only reporting how many have gotten the jabs and cases, not hearing anything about the deaths anymore, wonder why, I guess the jabs fixed it .
> 
> So much for staying off that topic .
> I've got the woodshed over half full now for 22/23 season, I've heard rumor we will be having winter then.
> Funny, J&J just shut down their vaccine, so safe and effective .


If you're talking about me, this would not be the first time I've stood in line with my shirt sleeves rolled up to get a shot. In fact, millions and millions of other American men and women have answered the call to serve this great country of ours and took their place in line the same as I did without being labeled as a some kind of a ****ing traitor. I don't take offense however, as I believe we all have the right to our opinion here.


----------



## old CB

Speaking of bringing fish across the Canadian border . . . except for small personal amounts of weed the only international smuggling I've ever been involved with was when we came home from Ontario with a bass behind the taillight of the van. We'd left a friend's lake cabin a short time before, and as we left he spied a nice big largemouth beneath his boathouse. Fred couldn't stand it, grabbed a nearby stick of wood, sharpened it with a sheath knife, and speared that bass. The most unlikely success imaginable, but he got it. Then he realized he had no time to deal with the fish since he was off to work, so we figured we'd take it home. Which we did by removing the taillight of the van and dropping the fish into the recess and restoring. Bass was out of season, so it could have made for awkward explaining otherwise.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> If you're talking about me, this would not be the first time I've stood in line with my shirt sleeves rolled up to get a shot. In fact, millions and millions of other American men and women have answered the call to serve this great country of ours and took their place in line the same as I did without being labeled as a some kind of a ****ing traitor. I don't take offense however, as I believe we all have the right to our opinion here.


Very well said. Especially the part about being called a blanking traitor.


----------



## svk

The funny thing is Brett and I agree on almost all aspects of life but he whipped out the broad brush, painted me as the opposition, and closed his ears the minute he found out that I got the vaccine. I’m still wondering why we must be defined by one life choice.

It’s really too bad.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Speaking of bringing fish across the Canadian border . . . except for small personal amounts of weed the only international smuggling I've ever been involved with was when we came home from Ontario with a bass behind the taillight of the van. We'd left a friend's lake cabin a short time before, and as we left he spied a nice big largemouth beneath his boathouse. Fred couldn't stand it, grabbed a nearby stick of wood, sharpened it with a sheath knife, and speared that bass. The most unlikely success imaginable, but he got it. Then he realized he had no time to deal with the fish since he was off to work, so we figured we'd take it home. Which we did by removing the taillight of the van and dropping the fish into the recess and restoring. Bass was out of season, so it could have made for awkward explaining otherwise.


Getting into the US seems to be the problem around here, especially post 9/11.

Canada takes everyone as long as you don’t have a DWI/DUI.


----------



## old CB

Most of us have definite opinions about Brett's topic, but we leave them to be discussed over in that thread devoted to the topic that's grown to over 100 pgs of results.


----------



## old CB

Back in the 1970s when I lived a stone's throw from Canada, crossing the border was pretty easy (compared to today). The Canadian authorities were strict but civil. It was our American border personnel who were A-holes. The Canadians were mostly concerned that you weren't entering with root vegetables (and bringing the threat of soil-borne pathogens) or firearms. For us long-haired no-goodnicks we were under suspicion at every turn. I remember having a car almost torn apart by American border patrol, picking up pebbles off the floor and examining them, when we'd gone across for a few errands (my buddy needed to cash a Canadian issued paycheck and I went along to get a tin of Export A tobacco--my smoke of choice at the time).

Haven't driven across that border since 9/11, as the whole passport thing makes me think I could lose as much time at the border as I'd save by driving thru Canada.


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> If you're talking about me, this would not be the first time I've stood in line with my shirt sleeves rolled up to get a shot. In fact, millions and millions of other American men and women have answered the call to serve this great country of ours and took their place in line the same as I did without being labeled as a some kind of a ****ing traitor. I don't take offense however, as I believe we all have the right to our opinion here.


That was beautiful, man! Where's that @Ambull01 guy, spewing his "selfish American" BS now?


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Most of us have definite opinions about Brett's topic, but we leave them to be discussed over in that thread devoted to the topic that's grown to over 100 pgs of results.


Amen. We aren't here trying to wring some conspiracy theory crap out of someone else's non covid comments.


----------



## old CB

Okay, I just found part of the muley crew feeding at my slash pile, like Logger Nate had recently. Usually there's a crowd of about 8.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> If you're talking about me, this would not be the first time I've stood in line with my shirt sleeves rolled up to get a shot. In fact, millions and millions of other American men and women have answered the call to serve this great country of ours and took their place in line the same as I did without being labeled as a some kind of a ****ing traitor. I don't take offense however, as I believe we all have the right to our opinion here.


I wasn't, it was a general statement. I never called anyone a traitor, and I certainly wasn't swearing about it .
I do think it's foolish to rush into taking part in a drug trial when you are healthy though.
Even the government isn't forcing those in the service to take these jabs. 
I appreciate what you said and your service. 
Absolutely.


----------



## Ambull01

Haywire said:


> That was beautiful, man! Where's that @Ambull01 guy, spouting his "selfish American" BS now?



Yep Americans are selfish, it's not BS. The military's having issues recruiting people now because the majority of Americans are overweight/obese and the younger generation do not want to serve in the military. It's mostly about what's in it for them. When a natural disaster of some kind occurs/is imminent, what usually happens? People rush to stores and buy up all the tp and other crazy items without regard for other citizens. That's all selfish actions. Also not sure why you're mentioning my name, I served 20 years in the military and just retired.


----------



## svk

I haven't driven into Canada since 2003. I live about 80 miles south of the nearest controlled crossing.

Here are the interchanges from first the Canadian officials and then the Americans. Stark contrast in tone and treatment.

Canadian Official: "Good morning sir, what are your intentions for visiting Canada today?"
Me: "I am coming to apply for my RABC (remote border crossing permit so you can fish in Canada without having to clear customs each time) and I am going to buy an Ontario fishing license:
CO: "Very well, please proceed. Have a nice day"
Me: "Thank you, you as well."

On the way back:
American Official: Can I see your ID, and her's too (wife, then girlfriend was in the passenger seat).
AO: "How long have you been in Canada?"
Me: "About an hour"
AO: "AN HOUR?"
Me: "Yes"
AO: "What were you doing in Canada?"
Me: "I went to apply for a remote border crossing permit and bought my Ontario fishing license"
AO: "So you WENT to Canada JUST to buy a fishing license???"
Me: "Yes, and get my RABC"
AO: "Did anyone give you something to bring back across the border?"
Me: "No"
AO: "Are you sure?"
Me: "Yes"
AO: "Open your trunk"
(looks in empty trunk)
AO: "Where are you staying when you are up here"
Me: "My house"
(stares at license again, clearly does not know where my hometown is)
(Hands me back my license while staring me down like a mom who knows her kid just stole candy)
AO: "You can go."


----------



## Haywire

Ambull01 said:


> Yep Americans are selfish, it's not BS. The military's having issues recruiting people now because the majority of Americans are overweight/obese and the younger generation do not want to serve in the military. It's mostly about what's in it for them. When a natural disaster of some kind occurs/is imminent, what usually happens? People rush to stores and buy up all the tp and other crazy items without regard for other citizens. That's all selfish actions. Also not sure why you're mentioning my name, I served 20 years in the military and just retired.


So you're selfish too? Or is it everyone here except you?


----------



## farmer steve

The free dump truck load from last week. All split up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That’s what you aren’t getting Brett. When religion came up at the party, nobody else but you were trying to force their opinion. The rest of us are shooting the breeze and you want to beat the dead horse.
> 
> What I’m doing here is calling you out for being out of line. Trust me, I’m as tired of this as the rest of the guys are. But as I’ve mentioned before, I won’t be bullied into silence by someone who simply continues to redundantly shout his opinion louder and louder.


So you call me out for my actions, all the while stating yours.
I've told you I don't want to hear about the experimental jabs in a positive light, I'm tired of it. You mention it then I'll do the same and more as there's enough about them being said everywhere else.
Feel free to speak about it all you want, I'm not here to talk about it, but I will, and I will shout it loud.
I'm not bullying, don't say anything and see if I do, but don't be upset when people bring it up and I respond.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> So you're selfish too? Or is it everyone here except you?


Most sure are. Look at how people act these days. ME ME ME The hoarding example is a great one. Some dumb ****s hear that there might be a shortage so they buy 3 years worth of toilet paper and 10 years worth of hand sanitizer so people that actually need just enough to get by can't get any.


----------



## old CB

SVK, that's exactly the sort of treatment I recall. Only issue I ever had with Canadian side was when I entered with my wife and a carful of young kids. The Canadian guy asked me to remove my mirrored sunglasses. (My wife ragged on me about that--didn't you realize that would set them off? Nope, they were what I wore at the time.)


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> So you call me out for my actions, all the while stating yours.
> I've told you I don't want to hear about the experimental jabs in a positive light, I'm tired of it. You mention it then I'll do the same and more as there's enough about them being said everywhere else.
> Feel free to speak about it all you want, I'm not here to talk about it, but I will, and I will shout it loud.
> I'm not bullying, don't say anything and see if I do, but don't be upset when people bring it up and I respond.


You still are failing to admit that you continue to beat the dead horse.

A guy saying he got the shot is a lot different than going on a tirade every time you want to spin the conversation.


----------



## Haywire

old CB said:


> SVK, that's exactly the sort of treatment I recall. Only issue I ever had with Canadian side was when I entered with my wife and a carful of young kids. The Canadian guy asked me to remove my mirrored sunglasses. (My wife ragged on me about that--didn't you realize that would set them off? Nope, they were what I wore at the time.)


I've always been hassled at the border too. I think they have something against Volkswagens??


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The funny thing is Brett and I agree on almost all aspects of life but he whipped out the broad brush, painted me as the opposition, and closed his ears the minute he found out that I got the vaccine. I’m still wondering why we must be defined by one life choice.
> 
> It’s really too bad.


How did I close my ears, you've stated your not reading, it seems rather the other way around. I have multiple friends who've gotten the jab, they know I'm 100% opposed to it, as well as two neighbors, we all get along great and they come over to the house.
As I've said, but you must not heard, stop talking as though the jabs or taking the experimental drugs are a positive thing, its not proven that its positive and that's what I've been saying.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You still are failing to admit that you continue to beat the dead horse.
> 
> A guy saying he got the shot is a lot different than going on a tirade every time you want to spin the conversation.


As are you.
And the more positive you say about it, the more negative I'll say, as there is plenty of negative to report with all the "positive". 
I feel the same way about you spinning the jabs as positive.
Keep going though .


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> The free dump truck load from last week. All split up.
> View attachment 901341


You got dandelions already?


----------



## farmer steve

Wood you guys knock it the fu<k off before the thread gets locked! Lots of different things have been talked about in this thread without this bull$hit. I think/ thought we're all friends here so act like it. I'm going back to splitting wood.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> SVK, that's exactly the sort of treatment I recall. Only issue I ever had with Canadian side was when I entered with my wife and a carful of young kids. The Canadian guy asked me to remove my mirrored sunglasses. (My wife ragged on me about that--didn't you realize that would set them off? Nope, they were what I wore at the time.)


You are right they are also picky about potatoes and also surprisingly, dry dog food.

My friend had his black lab with him and they were harassing him about his bag of dry dog food. So he said, "I guess I will have to bring my gun next time". Agent: "What for? Friend tells him "so I can shoot a horse to feed my dog". Agent grumbles and lets him proceed with the dog food.

Not that I would recommend being a smart ass to a border rep, but the story is pretty funny as my friend tells it. And his father was a game warden so he is pretty good about pushing the limit but staying short of the line in the sand.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Most of us have definite opinions about Brett's topic, but we leave them to be discussed over in that thread devoted to the topic that's grown to over 100 pgs of results.


I'm not here for that topic, but..


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> You got dandelions already?


Yes. The bastiges.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> I've always been hassled at the border too. I think they have something against Volkswagens??


Everyone looks suspiciously at VWs and Subarus....didn't you know that? (Kidding of course).

The one thing that may have caused me to be "profiled" (using that word somewhat tongue in cheek): I was 23 years old at the time and was driving a 2 year old Lincoln Town Car. That may have made me look out of place but folks need to remember that rear wheel drive luxury cars plummet in value. That 2 year old car with 40K miles was worth less than a used pickup truck.


----------



## Ambull01

old CB said:


> It's gray sky, 3" of snow, and 57% humidity here, more chill than we're used to. Been inside almost all day. Able to indulge nostalgia.
> 
> Went digging today in my photo drawer for some bicycle stuff (we're having that discussion elsewhere on the site) and came across documentation of one of my finest endeavors. This ewe lost her lamb(s) and the calf had no mother (I bought him at auction). The arrangement in view did not come easy. The calf was plenty willing, the ewe not so much. A few wrestling matches later I made sure he could feed. But she weaned that devil over time.


Wow that's one of the weirdest things I've seen lol. I like that old school pic with the rounded edges. Haven't seen one of those in a long time. 


chipper1 said:


> You're starting to get it lol.
> I was thinking about that today, how much money it takes to save a few bucks on heating .
> Here's an example, how many Kubotas does a guy need . The good thing is they make me money, save my back, and I get to use them for firewood .
> 
> If I load the larger bucket a row above the top of the bucket, it fills the little bucket over the top a bit twice. First time I've used them this way, made it a good bit easier and a little bit quicker.
> My one log pile fell down a bit .
> 
> Found a couple nails, the Oregon EXL chain cut right thru it, then I finished off a file fixing it .
> Black walnut should be called CBW, costly Black Walnut .
> 
> Managed to miss all these nails.


Damn you have some serious equipment, jealous. That is true about spending money to heat lol. The premise of using firewood for heating your house sounds great, a way to save money. Then you get CAD or even worse, hooked on ported saws then all those wood heat "savings" goes out the window lol. I'm getting a solar panel system installed on my roof soon, trying to go as green as possible. Now I'm also dreaming about buying an electric truck when they come out and work all the inevitable kinks out. There goes all the electricity savings blows up the return on investment time.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> You got dandelions already?


I saw one at our place yesterday.
Hopefully I can get the woodshed filled by this weekend so I can get the mowing deck on the little Kubota.
Not that I'm excited about mowing.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Yes. The bastiges


I've always wanted to go to Centralia to see the smoke coming out of the ground. Is that near you?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Everyone looks suspiciously at VWs and Subarus....didn't you know that? (Kidding of course).
> 
> The one thing that may have caused me to be "profiled" (using that word somewhat tongue in cheek): I was 23 years old at the time and was driving a 2 year old Lincoln Town Car. That may have made me look out of place but folks need to remember that rear wheel drive luxury cars plummet in value. That 2 year old car with 40K miles was worth less than a used pickup truck.


Those cars are sweet, but unfortunately the registration on them here is a lot more because its based on the vehicles price when sold new.
I liked my 90 Lexus LS400, but it was nearly 200 a yr to plate a yr. I started transferring the plate from my Honda civic that was 76 a yr, it cost 15 to transfer it, 100 bucks is 100 bucks.


----------



## Haywire

svk said:


> Everyone looks suspiciously at VWs and Subarus....didn't you know that? (Kidding of course).


Or maybe it was the Dead stickers?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> How did I close my ears, you've stated your not reading, it seems rather the other way around. I have multiple friends who've gotten the jab, they know I'm 100% opposed to it, as well as two neighbors, we all get along great and they come over to the house.


Your actions in this thread over the past month speak much louder than your words in this post Brett.....You were someone who I felt comfortable talking openly with about any subject but that is definitely no longer the case.



chipper1 said:


> its not proven that its positive


I guess all of the clinical trials were fake news, as well as your president "getting the jab" and urging people to "get the jab".


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Or maybe it was the Dead stickers?


Naw, everyone respects them.


----------



## Ambull01

rarefish383 said:


> It’s all need and want. When Steve passed through a few years back, I got down to 12. How long has that been Steve? I got back up to about 90, then gave a bunch more away. I found an old dealer that had a garage full of big saws and bought 19 from him, $10-$20 each. Several were good runners, all were over 70 CC’s but one, five were over 100 CC’s. My major source of entertainment is auctions. I found a running Poulin Super 68 with a 31” bar on it for $40. Hardest part was finding a loop of 1/2“ chain. Farm auctions are good places to find saws. Terrible places to find axes. The axes are usually beat to death from being used as a wedge, or a sledge to drive a wedge. I bought a Super EZ the only thing wrong was so much Honey Suckle wrapped around the clutch it was locked up, and a Super XLAO that the fuel tank bolts had backed out and locked up the flywheel. 2 bucks each. I don’t have a pile of parts saws, and I don’t call a handle or cylinder a saw. All of my saws are complete, maybe less bars.
> 
> When it really comes down to it, my kids hit the nail on the head. They said, “Dad, you sent us to school so we can make enough money to BUY our firewood, not have to MAKE our own”.
> 
> So, if you are not in a related business, you don’t need any saws, you just want one.
> 
> I use my buddy’s quote, “ I’m not greedy, I just want one of each.”


Damn I may need to take a trip up to MD and try to snag some of these chainsaws. That's some great deals you found.


farmer steve said:


> Wood you guys knock it the fu<k off before the thread gets locked! Lots of different things have been talked about in this thread without this bull$hit. I think/ thought we're all friends here so act like it. I'm going back to splitting wood.


lol. We need a Mad Max two man enter, one man leave ring or something lol. Think I'll just ignore people that seem to want to start an argument, I have enough crap to deal with as it is. For instance, how the hell to get these trailer wires out of this truck. Bought an online subscription to wiring diagrams for the truck and will go to work this weekend. Watch me mess something up and end up having to press the horn to turn my lights on haha


----------



## svk

Oh, here's another Border Patrol gem....

Straight north of me there is a chain of lakes on the border. But due to the lay of the lakes, the border is sometimes north and south versus east and west. If you head north from the first lake through the chain of lakes, the border switches to north and south so the west half of the lake is fully in the US and the east half of the lake is in Canada.

A bunch of new border patrol agents came on duty and went out to "catch people engaging in illegal border crossings" You guessed it, they went to the second lake then went west, crossed the portage into a lake that was fully within the US and were monitoring the other portage trail from that lake to nab "illegal aliens" aka snowmobilers who were (very lawfully) operating their snowmobiles fully within the US.

Things really got heated for a while when the people coming across the trail insisted they were not violating any border crossing rules. After that, they closed down operations for several days on account of "cold weather" and they all hung out at a local bar.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> You are right they are also picky about potatoes and also surprisingly, dry dog food.
> 
> My friend had his black lab with him and they were harassing him about his bag of dry dog food. So he said, "I guess I will have to bring my gun next time". Agent: "What for? Friend tells him "so I can shoot a horse to feed my dog". Agent grumbles and lets him proceed with the dog food.
> 
> Not that I would recommend being a smart ass to a border rep, but the story is pretty funny as my friend tells it. And his father was a game warden so he is pretty good about pushing the limit but staying short of the line in the sand.


Years ago I went to Canada in my 1955 Cheby panel truck. Took my Doberman Pincher ( a big baby) with me. I had all the dogs proper paperwork so we could cross the border. The border guy saw we had a dog and walked to the back of the truck and opened up the door. Like I said she was a big baby but when the guy opened up the door it surprised her and she went at him like a shot. Lucky for the guy i had her on the leash and she stopped about 6 inches from him. He slammed the door and came up and said "ok to go".


----------



## Haywire

One time they had their sniffer dogs crawl through my bus. Made me unroll my sleeping bag. Not sure what they were looking for.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> I've always wanted to go to Centralia to see the smoke coming out of the ground. Is that near you?


It's about an hour or so North of me. They figure it will burn for another 250 years.


----------



## svk

Another gem, this time from the USFS.

Up until the mid 80's there were a few old folks living on lakes up here that had been closed to development. The Government had chased most of the seasonal folks off these lakes but a few hearty souls told the govies to stick it and were eventually granted life tenancy.

As these folks passed of old age, the local USFS folks were tasked with demolishing their buildings and hauling out their belongings. The wooden/log cabins burned pretty easily but there were lots of other things ie snowmobiles, trash, metal, boats, motors, etc. The one homestead was originally a resort and had been occupied for over 70 years so needless to say they had a pretty good accumulation of stuff.

The USFS folks thought they pulled a fast one when they would go to the homestead right before ice out and pile all of the sinkable goodies out on the ice over deep water. Lo and behold, someone got wind of that and there were a lot of people in pretty hot water!!

In comparison, you as an individual cannot have cans and bottles out there and it is a minimum of a 50 dollar fine if they catch you with ONE can of pop or beer. These dudes literally sunk TONS of garbage into these pristine lakes.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> One time they had their sniffer dogs crawl through my bus. Made me unroll my sleeping bag. Not sure what they were looking for.


I had my duffel bag swabbed for explosives at the airport once.

Ironically it was used for contraband many times but never explosives other than an occasional box of pistol ammo....it was a plasticized nylon bag that we used to fill full of beer and hide in the cellar at our hobby farm before I was 21.


----------



## old CB

My buddy Doug has a camp on an island in a north country NY lake (heaven out there, best fishing in the lake is off his front deck). Last year he replaced a lot of old rotting deck and deck railing, the old stuff full of nails piled up for disposal. A month or so back he and a friend dragged all that stuff out onto the ice and burned it. Nothing but old wood and nails, so no harm done.

But USFS putting real stuff on the ice?! Jeez Louise!


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> My buddy Doug has a camp on an island in a north country NY lake (heaven out there, best fishing in the lake is off his front deck). Last year he replaced a lot of old rotting deck and deck railing, the old stuff full of nails piled up for disposal. A month or so back he and a friend dragged all that stuff out onto the ice and burned it. Nothing but old wood and nails, so no harm done.
> 
> But USFS putting real stuff on the ice?! Jeez Louise!


Yep. Oh and they torched EVERYTHING burnable including ashalt shingles on shore.

34 years later and there’s still tar on the rocks.


----------



## old CB

Was in line at the airport a few yrs back with a joint in my underwear and a guy walked a dog thru the line going between each of us. Had me a little uncomfortable, but my instincts were correct--they can't be bothered with small amounts of weed, those dogs are after explosives, etc. as they should be.


----------



## farmer steve

old CB said:


> Was in line at the airport a few yrs back with a joint in my underwear and a guy walked a dog thru the line going between each of us. Had me a little uncomfortable, but my instincts were correct--they can't be bothered with small amounts of weed, those dogs are after explosives, etc. as they should be.


No even gonna go there  .


----------



## svk

Let’s all silently say a prayer that this guy’s parking brake holds out. I would have offered to help secure it if he had stopped.


----------



## old CB

WOW! Nothing else but WOW!


----------



## Ambull01

Just got my new chainsaw parts from Sawagain. Can’t wait to put them on the saw although I have nothing to cut.

Svk, where did you get that Sugihara bar? I think it was you that posted a pic of a saw with a Sugi bar.


----------



## farmer steve

The wood gods are good. Tree trimming guy stopped wirh this on his truck. I almost said no because of the wood chips on top but a second look said take it. Not many chips mostly Norway maple and wait for it ...............................................................some HVBW.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Just got my new chainsaw parts from Sawagain. Can’t wait to put them on the saw although I have nothing to cut.
> 
> Svk, where did you get that Sugihara bar? I think it was you that posted a pic of a saw with a Sugi bar.


I got the Sugi bar from HLS although I found them for about $3 apiece less somewhere else after I bought. Woodcutter something or another in Wisconsin I think....


----------



## svk

Woodcutters Garage LLC is the place in Wisconsin....I haven't heard anything bad about him so I would be inclined to support him as a small business owner versus a corporation.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Let’s all silently say a prayer that this guy’s parking brake holds out. I would have offered to help secure it if he had stopped.
> View attachment 901396


Seeing it strapped like that, I'd question if it was even in gear, let alone if the parking brake was set.


----------



## svk

If there is any saving grace, he is heading up a road that runs out of pavement in a few miles so he will be traveling slowly. If he had headed to town and got onto the highway I would regrettably have had to call 911 if I wasn't able to help him.

The fear with a load like this is he, as the driver is in no danger but if that thing came off it could be deadly to another vehicle or pedestrian.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> The wood gods are good. Tree trimming guy stopped wirh this on his truck. I almost said no because of the wood chips on top but a second look said take it. Not many chips mostly Norway maple and wait for it ...............................................................some HVBW.
> View attachment 901397
> View attachment 901398


Nice score.
I set the rest of the costly black walnut log aside, I'll wait until I have a work out chain to buck that up. The nails I hit were totally inside the bark who knows what's lurking under the surface  .


----------



## svk

I swear, every single time I get something new/new to me, the weather gets crappy or something comes up and prevents me from being able to enjoy my new gear.

Scrounged up a really clean 89' 16 foot Lund with a real minty 30 HP Yamaha of about the same vintage on Monday during the 10 day monsoon. The boat is basically ready to fish except I need to add a depth finder. Boys and I are going to put it in the water this evening and go for a rip. It will be a nice compliment to the smaller 16' Crestliner (equipped with my existing 15 hp) I horse traded for earlier this spring.

Like saws, a guy can never have too many boats or outboard motors.


----------



## grizz55chev

Wood permits are free right now in the TNF ( Tahoe National Forest ) due to covid, perfect time to get some good stuff 10 min from home.


----------



## sean donato

Wow 10 pages in 2 days. I'll be honest I skipped through most of them. Got the wifes project more or less completed last evening got all the fill dirt in it and fill to regrade right in front of it. Just need to add the top soil and she can continue to plant her plants. Need to get me a little loader tractor sooner or later. The dump cart is great, but filling it by hand takes forever. Heres how it stands now. 


Got the neighbors mower finished up, hes gonna pick it up tonight. Has a few idler pulleys I would have liked to replace, but it's his back up for now, so he didnt want to stick too much more money in it. My dad called and told me to come over and pick up his grass hopper and huskie mower. Said "I'm done with them, they are tour problem." So the oak logs on my trailer need to come off. I had wanted to mill them, but honestly have too much going on right now. 
Cheers all.


----------



## Ambull01

grizz55chev said:


> Wood permits are free right now in the TNF ( Tahoe National Forest ) due to covid, perfect time to get some good stuff 10 min from home.


Damn that must have been a huge tree. Cute dog, looks like the perfect firewood cutting partner. My dumbass dog tried to bite my chainsaw bar as I was about to cut into a tree stump.


----------



## Haywire

grizz55chev said:


> Wood permits are free right now in the TNF ( Tahoe National Forest ) due to covid, perfect time to get some good stuff 10 min from home.View attachment 901422


Interesting. I wonder if permits are free here too. Saw some nice spruce out scouting today.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Damn that must have been a huge tree. Cute dog, looks like the perfect firewood cutting partner. My dumbass dog tried to bite my chainsaw bar as I was about to cut into a tree stump. View attachment 901426


Sorry but had to laugh when I read that. I almost weed whipped my friends dog because he was following me so closely that I couldn’t see him. Very loyal, lovable dog...always wanted to be RIGHT by you.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> @cowboy253 I got up to your part of the country last week. You certainly have some beautiful scenery. Went to Beechworth and Bright.



It's a nice part of the world for sure. Are you considering getting a firewood processor or were you just having a look around your mate's setup?


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Got the release from the Doc today. 1 hour ride to and 1 back to spend all of 3 minutes with him to say "no restrictions". I was going gto go cutting afterwards but got the notice that the sprocket for the 210 saw was in so a 40 mile roundtrip to get that installed and do a bit of shopping. Back to cutting tomorrow!!



Well, that was a fiasco. Waited around to about 9:30 to go out hoping the wind would die down a bit (it didn't). 15 minutes of cutting and the MS193 blew the nose sprocket - 1 saw down. Grabbed the other saw, MS363, No start after pulling until I couldn't pull any more. So back to the house, load up for the 60 mile round trip to the good dealer. Took the MS210 to get a chain for it. At dealer about 30 minutes, 363 needed new plug and new fuel filter then fired right up. Got a 16" bar for the MS210 plus a chain. Parts and labor $98. Back home. How the H E double toothpicks did I NOT get the new bar for the 193!!!. I think I need a caretaker to follow me around.

Try again tomorrow with the MS363/20" and Husky 14" (my backup top handle). I'll tryi picking up the 14" bar for the 193 next time I go shopping. I'll try cutting again tomorrow. That willow bush is a lot denser than I remembered. Hard to pick a spot to start at.


----------



## hamish

Ambull01 said:


> So many grumpy people here today lol. Ya'll need to go sip a beer or something and relax. I've been sipping some beers while I work from home. Probably explains why I'm typing a post on this site vs actually working lol.


Agreed 110%! Ignorant Americans arguing for the sake of arguing of who has a better idea or opinion. WOW
I drink just to put up with all your BS.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> It's a nice part of the world for sure. Are you considering getting a firewood processor or were you just having a look around your mate's setup?


No just checking out his setup. I used to do a bit of wood cutting with him when he worked for our company. I only cut for firewood for our place (approx 3-4m³ a year) and I sell a bit to some local residents around me. But definitely not enough to require a processor. I did buy a new log splitter last year paid a bit extra to get the one with the two stage pump it has a 10.9 second cycle time. I did look at the kinetic splitters like the super split but I had a mate that had one and he said they don't handle our dense wood like red gum and yellow box. He sold his after 6 months and bought a hydraulic one. You will also notice the orphaned lamb that we got for my son to raise over the covid lockdown period. He thought if was great.... bottle feeding it for 6 weeks etc...


----------



## svk

Checked out some of the public FCFS campsites down the lake from us. We’ll definitely have to do some camping and BBQ’s out here. I don’t know why I forgot about these for so many years.


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> Yep Americans are selfish, it's not BS. The military's having issues recruiting people now because the majority of Americans are overweight/obese and the younger generation do not want to serve in the military. It's mostly about what's in it for them. When a natural disaster of some kind occurs/is imminent, what usually happens? People rush to stores and buy up all the tp and other crazy items without regard for other citizens. That's all selfish actions. Also not sure why you're mentioning my name, I served 20 years in the military and just retired.


I’ve been waiting for all of the hoarders, hoards, to come on the market. A couple weeks ago, our Tuesday auction, which has gone on line bidding only, had 20+ boxes, of fifty bottles per box, of hand sanitizer show up, and I forgot to put it on my watch list. Each box was a separate lot, and I didn’t see a single bid on any of them a couple days in. I’d love to know what happened to them.


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> I've always been hassled at the border too. I think they have something against Volkswagens??


One of the guys in high school had a VW bug that would have had their eyes BUGGING out. Open the hood and there was a small block Chevy, open the trunk, and there was a trunk with a 10 gallon fuel cell. Cool little car.


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> Damn I may need to take a trip up to MD and try to snag some of these chainsaws. That's some great deals you found.
> 
> lol. We need a Mad Max two man enter, one man leave ring or something lol. Think I'll just ignore people that seem to want to start an argument, I have enough crap to deal with as it is. For instance, how the hell to get these trailer wires out of this truck. Bought an online subscription to wiring diagrams for the truck and will go to work this weekend. Watch me mess something up and end up having to press the horn to turn my lights on haha


If you’re in NVa, your not far from me. I’m about 45 minutes from Leesburg. I have property in Hardy County WV. The old saw shop I got all of those big saws from is just outside Winchester.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Wow 10 pages in 2 days. I'll be honest I skipped through most of them. Got the wifes project more or less completed last evening got all the fill dirt in it and fill to regrade right in front of it. Just need to add the top soil and she can continue to plant her plants. Need to get me a little loader tractor sooner or later. The dump cart is great, but filling it by hand takes forever. Heres how it stands now.
> View attachment 901421
> 
> Got the neighbors mower finished up, hes gonna pick it up tonight. Has a few idler pulleys I would have liked to replace, but it's his back up for now, so he didnt want to stick too much more money in it. My dad called and told me to come over and pick up his grass hopper and huskie mower. Said "I'm done with them, they are tour problem." So the oak logs on my trailer need to come off. I had wanted to mill them, but honestly have too much going on right now.
> Cheers all.


Dang, we are in yard work mode too. But no pics. My cell locked up in Emergency Call mode, when my son found a bypass around the lock up, I lost my camera, texts, gallery and Bluetooth. Went by the Verizon store for a new phone,and it was like an old joke. It was 12:05, and a sign said back at 1. We headed down to the rock quarry and bought 5 rocks that had my 10,000 pound dump trailer doing the “Squat N Dropit”. Maybe I’ll get some pics tomorrow with my new cell.

Nice beds! That will be next on our list.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> Dang, we are in yard work mode too. But no pics. My cell locked up in Emergency Call mode, when my son found a bypass around the lock up, I lost my camera, texts, gallery and Bluetooth. Went by the Verizon store for a new phone,and it was like an old joke. It was 12:05, and a sign said back at 1. We headed down to the rock quarry and bought 5 rocks that had my 10,000 pound dump trailer doing the “Squat N Dropit”. Maybe I’ll get some pics tomorrow with my new cell.
> 
> Nice beds! That will be next on our list.


Thanks. I just need to get a load of screened top soil for it then its finished. The wife seems happy with it, so that's all that matters.
That sucks about your phone. I cracked my screen a wile back, and there is a messed up bit right at the key board, that doesnt quite know what letter you want to type. Cant justify the expense of a new one, and at&t just wants to replace the screen for $50.00. Thanks no thanks, about to drop the insurance from the plan that I've been paying for, for nearly 5 years and never used.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Dang, we are in yard work mode too. But no pics. My cell locked up in Emergency Call mode, when my son found a bypass around the lock up, I lost my camera, texts, gallery and Bluetooth. Went by the Verizon store for a new phone,and it was like an old joke. It was 12:05, and a sign said back at 1. We headed down to the rock quarry and bought 5 rocks that had my 10,000 pound dump trailer doing the “Squat N Dropit”. Maybe I’ll get some pics tomorrow with my new cell.
> 
> Nice beds! That will be next on our list.


Squat’N Droppit was The name of the B24 my wife’s great uncle was shot down in during WWII. He survived the Crash, and spent close to a year in a German POW camp.


----------



## Lee192233

I also highly recommend Woodcutter's Garage, LLC. He hooked me up with all the parts to rebuild my ugly 254xp. He also got me a 3/8" 20" Sugihara bar for my Stihls for $80. Added bonus is he will deliver the parts himself. I believe his name is Steve.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> So everything I say is a conspiracy, but if I'm right, that makes everything everyone else has said that's pro the experimental jabs wrong lol.
> 
> It amazes me how quickly a bunch of folks I've really looked up to will give up so many of their rights for the promise of freedom that we already have.
> Many so they just might survive this horrendous virus that's killing so many people, all the excess deaths. Meanwhile the MSM is only reporting how many have gotten the jabs and cases, not hearing anything about the deaths anymore, wonder why, I guess the jabs fixed it .
> 
> So much for staying off that topic .
> I've got the woodshed over half full now for 22/23 season, I've heard rumor we will be having winter then.
> Funny, J&J just shut down their vaccine, well the CDC did, so safe and effective .





hamish said:


> Agreed 110%! Ignorant Americans arguing for the sake of arguing of who has a better idea or opinion. WOW
> I drink just to put up with all your BS.


I spend my share of time in Ontario, people are just as frustrated and pissy over there as they are here.


----------



## cantoo

Fired up the processor for the first time this year. Splitting campfire wood. Have to build a bundler yet but at least this will get it drying quicker. I'm still having issues with the oiler not working properly. I put an electric fuel pump on it but the cold heavy bar oil doesn't work well. I think I'm going to switch it over to hydraulic oil to see if it works better. Old picture of a firewood trailer I build a few years ago. It works well but I think shrink wrap bundles will be easier for my location.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 901476
> 
> I also highly recommend Woodcutter's Garage, LLC. He hooked me up with all the parts to rebuild my ugly 254xp. He also got me a 3/8" 20" Sugihara bar for my Stihls for $80. Added bonus is he will deliver the parts himself. I believe his name is Steve.


No doubt he is a good guy.


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> The free dump truck load from last week. All split up.
> View attachment 901341





farmer steve said:


> The wood gods are good. Tree trimming guy stopped wirh this on his truck. I almost said no because of the wood chips on top but a second look said take it. Not many chips mostly Norway maple and wait for it ...............................................................some HVBW.
> View attachment 901397
> View attachment 901398


Good try Steve. Thought it wasn't working for a while a few pages back


----------



## sean donato

cantoo said:


> Fired up the processor for the first time this year. Splitting campfire wood. Have to build a bundler yet but at least this will get it drying quicker. I'm still having issues with the oiler not working properly. I put an electric fuel pump on it but the cold heavy bar oil doesn't work well. I think I'm going to switch it over to hydraulic oil to see if it works better. Old picture of a firewood trailer I build a few years ago. It works well but I think shrink wrap bundles will be easier for my location.


A note on your oiler issues. Had a similar issue on a timber wolf processor I had worked on down in MD. they ended up getting a little tank heater for the tank for colder mornings, worked a treat.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> No doubt he is a good guy.


Must be an inside joke. A little slow on the uptake this morning. Have a great day.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> No doubt he is a good guy.


You beat me to that one.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Must be an inside joke. A little slow on the uptake this morning. Have a great day.


Both are named steve...


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Both are named steve...



 duh....Too obvious!


----------



## svk

Took the day off to get stuff done around the yard being that it’s finally been dry for a few days. Need to put the running snowmobiles away and also stack some lumber in either the garage or the enclosed trailer. Yard kind of looks like crap because we haven’t been able to do much for the last few weeks. After school, taking the kids to the cabin to do some four wheeling this weekend. Will be our first outing with multiple wheelers, I’m probably more excited than they are.


----------



## husqvarna257

Snowing here pretty hard, wet stuff and trees are bending so I hope we don't loose power. Today is the day the SSQA log grapple should be delivered but with this weather who knows. The pallet forks came yesterday on a 18 wheeler, I have no idea how he drove in on the bottom of the road because that is narrow in a car.


----------



## Haywire

Beautiful day for some scrounging.


----------



## Ryan A

Great pics Haywire!!!!

I always enjoy the shots you, SVK, and Nate post from that section of the states. God’s country for sure....


----------



## cantoo

I had thought of routing the muffler to the tank but when I use it in the summer the oil turns to water and just flows by gravity and pours out. I installed an electric pump with a switch at the levers so I just hit it every log or so. It works but isn't very accurate on temp swings. The hydraulic will be more consistent so once I get the flow rate set with the needle valve it will likely be fine. I'm working on one of my long conveyors so not really set up for large volume splitting yet anyway. We're heading into another lock down and getting parts is a real pain. The government is trying real hard to cripple every business even home based ones. I build and maintain a lot of my own equipment so need to see parts to make sure what I'm doing will work. 


sean donato said:


> A note on your oiler issues. Had a similar issue on a timber wolf processor I had worked on down in MD. they ended up getting a little tank heater for the tank for colder mornings, worked a treat.


----------



## Haywire

Thanks, man. It sure is.


----------



## svk

New family member today. Widow was selling her husband’s saw on FB marketplace. Came with a bunch of goodies and the custom travel box shown behind. Told her I’d take good care of it.
This one is set up for .325, the other 55’s I’ve had ran 3/8. I know these will pull either.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> New family member today. Widow was selling her husband’s saw on FB marketplace. Came with a bunch of goodies and the custom travel box shown behind. Told her I’d take good care of it.
> This one is set up for .325, the other 55’s I’ve had ran 3/8. I know these will pull either.
> View attachment 901653


That's a good looking saw! (for a Husky)


----------



## old CB

You were getting short on saws, huh, SVK?

That's very pretty.


----------



## chipper1

Got a little more wood in the shed today.
Cleaned up the sticks that I had gotten at the neighbors that were already dead.
Started out with this.


All in the woodshed now.


Then I dropped this one after loosening the root ball and then leaning the tree where I wanted it to go .

Bucked up a good portion of the butt with a 365oe.

Then put a round under it and pushed the stem down to hold the top off the ground while I bucked it.


Got it all bucked up and loaded except 4 smaller pieces.
I did almost tip this load over , then I saw the wife watching with her friend and I knew I had to save it lol.
Split all this and loaded it into the woodshed also pushed the stump out and cut two more rounds off it and split those too.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> New family member today. Widow was selling her husband’s saw on FB marketplace. Came with a bunch of goodies and the custom travel box shown behind. Told her I’d take good care of it.
> This one is set up for .325, the other 55’s I’ve had ran 3/8. I know these will pull either.
> View attachment 901653


Nice looker there.
Likely its a closed port too.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> New family member today


Now you finally have that chainsaw you've been needing . . . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

@Philbert , do you think a goofy file would work on this chain lol. I was looking thru a few chains and found it, thin wheel and they sure went deep, guess they wanted to be sure to get the gullet .


I hand filed this Oregon EXL just enough to remove the crazy factory grind since it was just slowing down a little. They work great for sure, but very difficult to duplicate the profile without using a grinder and multiple angles. I didn't touch the rakers as its a 24" and I put it on a stock 365 Special, it does a nice job like that, but don't try and bore cut in dead hard locust with it.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> @Philbert , do you think a goofy file would work on this chain lol. I was looking thru a few chains and found it, thin wheel and they sure went deep, guess they wanted to be sure to get the gullet .
> 
> I hand filed this Oregon EXL just enough to remove the crazy factory grind since it was just slowing down a little. They work great for sure, but very difficult to duplicate the profile without using a grinder and multiple angles.


Of course, the question is, do you want your cutters to look like that?

@old guy posted about his secret recipe for matching these new 'Out-Of-The-Box' grinds, using multiple grinder settings or different files for different parts of the profile.

Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice looker there.
> Likely its a closed port too.


What would cause you to think it’s a CP? I did not see +++ on the side. I’ve yet to encounter one.


----------



## hunter72

I had nice one like that with the compression release on the side, I donated to one of the fund raisers on here some years ago.
That's when I learned they came both ways.


----------



## svk

I’ve always liked the 55’s. 

My first experience with 55 Husky came in the mid 90’s. My friend’s dad died when he was 16 and left behind a Mac 2-10 that barely ran (I later acquired the saw and trashed the bullfrog carb for a Walbro). His mom popped for the saw so he could get work done without the Mac issues. We did a lot of cutting with that 55 around his place and mine.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> What would cause you to think it’s a CP? I did not see +++ on the side. I’ve yet to encounter one.


The recoil sticker. Iirc the standard open port had a sticker that said rancher on it.
The closed port also has the decomp which I can see in your pic and the top of the cylinder is shaped different as are the fins.


hunter72 said:


> I had nice one like that with the compression release on the side, I donated to one of the fund raisers on here some years ago.
> That's when I learned they came both ways.


I learned about then buy buying them and having one given to me. I had 3 of them at one time, 2 were closed port. I thought it was odd because all the guys were saying how rare they were, later I bought a few others and they were all open port lol.
Iirc mine had just under 180psi compression, it was a great runner. The recoil also blew up on it with all that compression, I don't use decomps, but I started using it on that one.
Not sure where that one went, but I sent one to FL and a pair to Wisconsin not far from you.


----------



## old CB

AS seems to be behaving this morning. First time in a while that it has at this time of day. If it goes south in a bit because I jinxed it . . . y'all ought to shoot me.


----------



## svk

A few years ago, @muddstopper generously gave me a couple 55/51 series parts saws and I bought one more locally. Had enough parts and a good OP cylinder to build a nice 55 for my uncle. I bought one of those Chinese AM mufflers that was a hollow can and opened up the exhaust port significantly. The saw wasn’t a revver but had awesome torque.

Unfortunately I’ll never know how that saw lasted as my uncle and I had a falling out-he’s ultra far right wing so my moderate right wing beliefs weren’t satisfactory to him. The final straw for him cutting ties with me was his disappointment in my watching NFL games. I didn’t have any issues with him but he defriended me, my wife, and all of my kids and no longer speaks to us. Yeah, go figure.


----------



## SS396driver

Ambull01 said:


> damn that's some pretty big temp swings. I hope I never see 112 degrees here or I'm moving north.


Move north? We have below zero here at times in winter and 90's during the summer we have had 100's here too but not often


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A few years ago, @muddstopper generously gave me a couple 55/51 series parts saws and I bought one more locally. Had enough parts and a good OP cylinder to build a nice 55 for my uncle. I bought one of those Chinese AM mufflers that was a hollow can and opened up the exhaust port significantly. The saw wasn’t a revver but had awesome torque.
> 
> Unfortunately I’ll never know how that saw lasted as my uncle and I had a falling out-he’s ultra far right wing so my moderate right wing beliefs weren’t satisfactory to him. The final straw for him cutting ties with me was his disappointment in my watching NFL games. I didn’t have any issues with him but he defriended me, my wife, and all of my kids and no longer speaks to us. Yeah, go figure.


I thought they had nice torque too, similar to the 353, too bad they have that front tensioner and no quick clips on the cover. You can change out the on/off switch for the return to run style though, which is nice. Last I recall the air filters were getting hard to find, sure that one looks nice though.
The biggest thing that killed most of them(other than typical operator error) was the intake leaking, I think I have a link to a fix saved.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Of course, the question is, do you want your cutters to look like that?
> 
> @old guy posted about his secret recipe for matching these new 'Out-Of-The-Box' grinds, using multiple grinder settings or different files for different parts of the profile.
> 
> Philbert


No, I don't .
I thought you might get a kick out of it. I have had a few chains ground with very narrow wheels that cut very well, but they didn't grind them nearly that low.
Didn't see his post on that, but I'd be interested in seeing it. I just grind them normally, then tilt the head to match the underside angle and hit all the cutters again with it like that, but I set the depth so I don't go very far down the side plate, about .030. A more squared off wheel would work better than one rounded to do 3/8, as a thin wheel like was used on that chain I posted. The new husky chains and the Oregon EXL chains have the crazy grind, they cut like mad, but they aren't easy to duplicate, I wonder if they will come out with a filing system for them.


----------



## old CB

I lived in St. Lawrence County through the '70s, one of NY's "rooftop" counties, from my place Canada was 12 miles away. It's called "the north country" for a reason (though Canadians refer to Ontario to the north as "the great southeast). I recall one 13-day period when the high temp never exceeded 2* above zero and overnights were 20--30 below. The good thing about a spell like that is crystal clear skies, and you could work in the sun during the day (and that sun reflecting off the snow was very nice).

I also remember one summer (it was either '77 or '78) when we had numerous 100-degree days and probably over 100 (memory is dim for that far back). I was putting up hay half the summer, and it was warm.

Great country all the same. Got a camp there that I love.

SVK and those Minnesotans can probably top the above. I seem to remember that International Falls, Minn. used to set the record lows.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> I lived in St. Lawrence County through the '70s, one of NY's "rooftop" counties, from my place Canada was 12 miles away. It's called "the north country" for a reason (though Canadians refer to Ontario to the north as "the great southeast). I recall one 13-day period when the high temp never exceeded 2* above and overnights were 20--30 below. The good thing about a spell like that is crystal clear skies, and you could work in the sun during the day (and that sun reflecting off the snow was very nice).
> 
> I also remember one summer (it was either '77 or '78) when we had numerous 100-degree days and probably over 100 (memory is dim for that far back). I was putting up hay half the summer, and it was warm.
> 
> Great country all the same. Got a camp there that I love.
> 
> SVK and those Minnesotans can probably top the above. I seem to remember that International Falls, Minn. used to set the record lows.


Yeah we certainly have some of the most drastic temp swings. Lows in the -40’s at least once to a few times a winter and we’ll always have a few days in the 90’s per summer. 

01 or 02 summer was insane. We had a couple dozen days over 90 and it think it was like 95 degrees in the last week of September when normally we have frost by then.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I thought they had nice torque too, similar to the 353, too bad they have that front tensioner and no quick clips on the cover. You can change out the on/off switch for the return to run style though, which is nice. Last I recall the air filters were getting hard to find, sure that one looks nice though.
> The biggest thing that killed most of them(other than typical operator error) was the intake leaking, I think I have a link to a fix saved.


Yeah the intake leaks or the impulse grommet turning to mush killed more than any thing else. Usually they lean score enough to run like crap but not so bad that the cylinders cant be cleaned up.

I probably should throw a new intake and grommet in this saw before I use it any appreciable amount. But it will probably mostly be a shelf queen anyhow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Winter overnight lows are usually in the 30s, but occasionally drop into the 20s. When that happens there’s a lot of attention on the farmers losing their citrus crop. I’m guessing the highs are in the 50s, not sure.
> 
> _Summer highs are 90-112 degrees, but there’s usually a 30 degree overnight cool off._


omg...he isn't kidding!  and i thot it got hot here in August ~

*115 degrees*
_That is very close to the *hottest Fresno* has ever gotten, the all-time *record* high is 115 degrees set July 8th, 1905. The sweltering heat is hitting our neighbors too._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> I also remember one summer (it was either '77 or '78) when we had numerous 100-degree days and probably over 100 (memory is dim for that far back). I was putting up hay half the summer, and it was warm. Great country all the same.  Got a camp there that I love.


a number of years ago we were seeing daily temps at 100+... and so one tv news crew decided to see if it was hot enuff to fry an egg on the hot pavement. it wasn't! lol no, not that day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

of course, the question that might arise is... can one fry breakfast out on the sidewalk in front of their house... []

_Can you fry an egg on pavement?
According to the Library of Congress, *it's* possible, but not probable, that *you could fry an egg* on a *sidewalk* during a hot day. *Eggs* need to reach a temperature of 158*F to *cook* through. *Sidewalks can* usually get up to 145*F. The hotter the day, the more likely your *egg* will *fry


*_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

however, if a person wants to try:

_How do you cook an egg on the pavement?
This can be done by laying a sheet of tinfoil (shiny side up) on the *sidewalk* or driveway (it should be flat or level) where the sun is directly shining. Curl up the edges of the tinfoil so that the *egg* stays on the tinfoil. Crack your *egg* and pour the contents on the tinfoil. Your *egg* will soon start to *cook*._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

imo... most likely the probable results.... 30 mins later!

_'eggs up, anyone?... soft, over easy!' _

....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah the intake leaks or the impulse grommet turning to mush killed more than any thing else. Usually they lean score enough to run like crap but not so bad that the cylinders cant be cleaned up.
> 
> I probably should throw a new intake and grommet in this saw before I use it any appreciable amount. But it will probably mostly be a shelf queen anyhow.


I think one of the problems was also the screws into the cylinder side got loose and ruined the threads. Unfortunately I can't find the link to the fix, I think it may have been posted by Brett Smith. Iirc they were using a threaded insert in the plastic so you could use a machine thread/screw instead of the coarse thread that was stock.
Here's the one I had that broke the recoil, it was a fun saw, ironic this picture had it next to a 353 .


Here's a picture of a closed port cylinder. Notice the angle on the fins(right where the coil wire is), on the open port the fins were rounded when they made the transition from the side to the back.The biggest giveaway is the decomposition though.


----------



## svk

I’ll check that out. Mine has decomp but I read some OP have decomp too.

Forgot about those stupid screws too. Yes that was another design flaw if you didn’t keep an eye on things.

Too bad that one had the dreaded Husky fade. About the only downside to that era of Huskies, they liked to turn color when they got a suntan.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sorry for *egging on*... the pavement egg fry thot... 

for me, eggs are special. i have a special egg-only fry pan. it is one of the OXO models. won the Am. Test Kitchen's trials. out of 12. really nice pan! only eggs, and only with butter! ~ scrounged these yard eggs couple weeks back. pay what u want, if u want... to was the neighborhood forum post. said $3/doz would be appreciated. i donated $2 for 3 dozen. 2 18-count cartoons. an employee of neighbor's hubby had an excess from his flock. cooler was about half full. i visited with several neighbors... and sold all of them for them, $3/doz +/-... in about an hour. 'really?, sure... i'lll take a dozen! ok, want 3 dozen....' etc. few days later was a post, all eggs gone. neighbor sold them to several other neighbors. haven't seen any more egg offerings. but i can tell you this... they are excellent eggs! no doubt about that. imo, a perfect breakfast for any lumberjack... open field, mountain high... or just a plain 'ol vanilla _backyard type_....


----------



## chipper1

Neighbor called, they need the big dogs, and bars lol. They have a large red oak in the pond out back and the excavator needs to go back so today is the last day to get it out. Sounds like I have a bit more cutting and splitting to do for the for sale pile  .
I'll report back at 5 .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of food - down here... the Tex-Mex influence is still prominent and growing. despite the tv channels' efforts to promote the other... i always get a good  from the Tex-Mex Word of The Day:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Neighbor called, they need the big dogs, and bars lol. They have a large red oak in the pond out back and the excavator needs to go back so today is the last day to get it out. Sounds like I have a bit more cutting and splitting to do for the for sale pile  .
> I'll report back at 5 .


be careful chipper ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

when i cut up firewood... or split it... i always have a wood chip mess to clean up. have several rakes and brooms, etc. even couple blowers. but scrounged up this busted broom other day off an area side street curb... real nice! just busted. thot it mite make a good firewood chips/kerf cleanup broom. so i attempted to fix and mod it some. imo, turned out swell.... a _clean sweep_ for the project, one might say....



modded with polished SS button head fasteners from hot rod project leftover, new fasteners bracket to broom, added cadium plated scrounged broom brace from another broom. even pinned the broken plastic sleeve to stave off any further cracking. a generous amount of epoxy between the two broken parts as a stabilizing buffer. imo, a pretty lil broom, shame to just toss it out... saws, bar lube, fuel, blower and now a dedicated firewood clean up broom! it is very strong now! ~


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> modded with SS button head fasteners from hot rod project leftover, new fasteners bracket to broom, added scrounged broom brace from another broom. even pinned the broken plastic sleeve to stave off any further cracking. a generous amount of epoxy between the two broken parts as a stabilizing buffer. imo, a pretty lil broom, shame to just toss it out...


Now that's my kind of fix. Several hours repairing a several dollar part! LOL - guilty as charged your honor. Somehow I always feel better about it than sending it to landfill though. Job well done.


----------



## olyman

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> speaking of food - down here... the Tex-Mex influence is still prominent and growing. despite the tv channel's efforts to promote the other... i always get a good  from the Tex-Mex Word of The Day:
> View attachment 901773


a REALLY LARGE pizza sheet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Now that's my kind of fix. Several hours repairing a several dollar part! LOL - guilty as charged your honor. Somehow I always feel better about it than sending it to landfill though. Job well done.


hi H-R... _Thanks! _that's how i felt about it, too. a lot of hours on a good challenge... for a $10 item. lol  but the challenge was great, and appealing. could i make the weakest parts to be the strongest! for little else would work... seems my shop is a FORD shop... fix it or repair daily... lol

the next morning the QB said something about it... as i was adjusting the new fasteners in the sleeve to align to corrent orientation to the handle... part was in the vise. not sure i heard all she said... something about so much time on a junk, broken item. 

lol, but not broke or junk now.... and it was a fun gig for a rainy afternoon 



take care, have a great weekend!


----------



## svk

850 cc’s of power don’t mean Jack if you get high centered

Popped the cherry on my new winch, works great. First one I’ve had with rope versus cable.


----------



## Philbert

I have been trying to chose some common things to compare with, when describing how chips should look. Most people are familiar with food, so my current comment is:

'Your saw chips should look like cole slaw, and not like corn meal. Unless you are noodling, in which case they will look like fettuccine.'

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> I have been trying to chose some common things to compare with, when describing how chips should look. Most people are familiar with food, so my current comment is:
> 
> 'Your saw chips should look like cole slaw, and not like corn meal. Unless you are noodling, in which case they will look like fettuccine.'
> 
> Philbert


When I file up a real juicy chain, it throws chips the size of Fritos


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> When I file up a real juicy chain, it throws chips the size of Fritos


Mine are about the size of Doritos.


----------



## Cowboy254

Got the peppermint split down to size and stacked. 







The kids did the stacking against the shed, I wonder how long it'll be before the far end falls out.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oh yeah, after flat-out refusing to start a few days ago, I let Limby sit for several days to think about what he'd done. Picked him up and you guessed it - started first pull.  Big ponce.


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> When I file up a real juicy chain, it throws chips the size of Fritos





farmer steve said:


> Mine are for the size of Doritos.


What the heck are you guys smokin'???


----------



## Lionsfan

No wood scrounging lately. After stacking the stuff I cut last fall it looks like we're pretty much all set for this upcoming winter. Work was cancelled for Thursday and Friday so I've wasted the last few days truck shopping. I sold my old rusty Chevy on Thursday so there's no turning back now.


----------



## Ambull01

I did some wire scrounging today. Got most of it out although I inadvertently cut the aftermarket backup camera wire lol. I think I can split it back together though. May have to buy a wiring diagram because I'm not sure what those wires are for hanging below the dash.


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> When I file up a real juicy chain, it throws chips the size of Fritos


I originally started with breakfast cereal, but ‘corn flakes’ did not make sense. Someone said something about ‘shredded’ Parmesan cheese, instead of ‘grated’, but lately I’ve been buying mine in quarter rounds!




Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Ambull01 said:


> I did some wire scrounging today. Got most of it out although I inadvertently cut the aftermarket backup camera wire lol. I think I can split it back together though. May have to buy a wiring diagram because I'm not sure what those wires are for hanging below the dash.
> 
> View attachment 901851
> View attachment 901852
> View attachment 901853


Man, that's a bunch of crap! I'm pretty sure those wires hanging by your knee are for a trailer brake controller.


----------



## Ambull01

Lee192233 said:


> Man, that's a bunch of crap! I'm pretty sure those wires hanging by your knee are for a trailer brake controller.


Oh man I hope so. If they are then I was successful lol. I think it took me about 6 hours to get all that wiring out. I was afraid I cut OEM/stock truck wiring since it was all wrapped up with what looks to be factory wiring. Hopefully the truck came from the factory set up for trailer bake controller additions or else I'm kind of screwed. My wife saw all the wires on the ground and was sure the truck wouldn't start lol.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> 850 cc’s of power don’t mean Jack if you get high centered
> 
> Popped the cherry on my new winch, works great. First one I’ve had with rope versus cable.
> View attachment 901808


I switched to synthetic ripe in my winches years ago. Watched a cable snap, pulling my mates j20 out of a mud hole, after he snapped an axle. Good thing everyone was standing clear. Cable snapped and went smacked the side of my truck taking the back window with it. If someone would have been standing there would have been a real bad day. If the rope breaks it just falls to the ground. Doesn't store energy like cable does.


----------



## Lee192233

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man I hope so. If they are then I was successful lol. I think it took me about 6 hours to get all that wiring out. I was afraid I cut OEM/stock truck wiring since it was all wrapped up with what looks to be factory wiring. Hopefully the truck came from the factory set up for trailer bake controller additions or else I'm kind of screwed. My wife saw all the wires on the ground and was sure the truck wouldn't start lol.





https://www.etrailer.com/faq-tb-0007-2007-2009-GM-Full-Size-Truck-Brake-Control.aspx


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> https://www.etrailer.com/faq-tb-0007-2007-2009-GM-Full-Size-Truck-Brake-Control.aspx


Kinda a shame you need to wire in your own controller and don't even have a nice plug to hook into.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> I switched to synthetic ripe in my winches years ago. Watched a cable snap, pulling my mates j20 out of a mud hole, after he snapped an axle. Good thing everyone was standing clear. Cable snapped and went smacked the side of my truck taking the back window with it. If someone would have been standing there would have been a real bad day. If the rope breaks it just falls to the ground. Doesn't store energy like cable does.


The work load ratings on that stuff is impressive to say the least.


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> The work load ratings on that stuff is impressive to say the least.


Yeah sure is, I have a 12k lb winch on my trailer, 1/2" rope is rated for 20k lb working strength.


----------



## U&A

sean donato said:


> I switched to synthetic ripe in my winches years ago. Watched a cable snap, pulling my mates j20 out of a mud hole, after he snapped an axle. Good thing everyone was standing clear. Cable snapped and went smacked the side of my truck taking the back window with it. If someone would have been standing there would have been a real bad day. If the rope breaks it just falls to the ground. Doesn't store energy like cable does.



Iv seen it too. A place that i worked at, a 20 ton crane cable snapped. I gained more respect for gravity that day. Wont say how much we were actually lifting but it was only like 12” off the ground and it completely destroyed the 8” concrete under it and the cable completely destroyed a rod over. Would have cut a person in half no problem.


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Snap straps are mean SOB’s too. Broke one and it recoiled against the rear door of my suburban. Nearly cut through the steel.


----------



## chipper1

Yep, they store a lot of energy.
People have been killed by stumps doing this.


----------



## chipper1

Got a nice bit more wood today.
The bigger red oak, left most that was still in the pond for the fire there(probably already burned as it was big and hot), 3 nice sticks of green black locust(sounds funny), and a small fork load of dead standing black locust that's already bucked up along with some of the red oak. Easy cord of wood there. I'll buck the rest up soon, but I need to get the woodshed filled with locust before I concern myself with splitting it.
Edit; there was also a couple gree sticks of maple in there I'll sort out when I buck the red oak up.


Then the boy and I went down to the creek to see if the steelhead were still in there(they weren't), found this nice cherry stick laying on the trail.


Also found this deer skeleton, the scroungers had their way with it. I found the jaw about 10' away and put it there for the picture.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man I hope so. If they are then I was successful lol. I think it took me about 6 hours to get all that wiring out. I was afraid I cut OEM/stock truck wiring since it was all wrapped up with what looks to be factory wiring. Hopefully the truck came from the factory set up for trailer bake controller additions or else I'm kind of screwed. My wife saw all the wires on the ground and was sure the truck wouldn't start lol.


So, did it start lol.
I was thinking about you today. Running my ported 359 it was stalling at an idle after a big cut, grabbed a small screwdriver after I finished what I was working on and started to adjust it. Dang thing was all over the place, then I checked the fuel, yep I did it, empty . Filled it and got it to where it was ok, but I'll need to remember to check it next time I run it, which may be tomorrow.
Hope you get the wiring all squared away, my 2000 ford excursion was plug and play, can't believe yours wasn't at one point too.
@MechanicMatt should know.


----------



## Lee192233

99 to 07(Classic) Silverados and Sierras had a junction block in the driver's kick panel area where a trailer brake harness was plugged in. The factory trailer harness was blunt cut and had to be connected with heat shrink butt connectors. You could get aftermarket harnesses that had a connector for the the brake controller as well.

07 to 13 Silverado/Sierra had a blunt cut harness breakout taped on the driver's side lower I/P harness that went from driver's to passenger side if they didn't have the factory brake controller. All the wiring is there, you just need to make the connection with solder/heat shrink(best) or quality heat shrink butt connectors(good).
You may need to hook up the trailer battery voltage wire under the hood if it hasn't been done already. It's taped onto one of the harnesses that make their way into the underhood fuse panel. Red with a black stripe with a ring terminal on it. It also should have a paper tag on it. There's two studs on the fuse block. The one with the arrow should have battery power. I'm pretty sure the other one is ignition key on power. Check to be sure and hook it up. If I still had my 12 Sierra I'd go look to make sure. I hooked mine to 12 v constant. 
Google image


This is all off the top of my head. I've only put 5 or 6 brake controllers in the 07-13's and it's been about a year since the last one.
Hope this helps,
Lee


----------



## chipper1

Highly valuable lol.


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> damn that's some pretty big temp swings. I hope I never see 112 degrees here or I'm moving north.


My wife had an Uncle in Arizona and he always laughed at the people on the coast. It would hit 115 and they would say, “ Yeah, but that’s not bad, it’s a dry heat.” He’d say, “ F’n Idiots, stick your head in the oven at 115, it’s HOT.”

Here in the Mid Atlantic area, when Dad was alive and it busted 100*, usually with 85-90 percent humidity, he sent the guys home with a full days pay. Said he would rather have happy crews than dead ones.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Yep, they store a lot of energy.
> People have been killed by stumps doing this.



Seems as though people don't realize snatch straps are made to stretch and have a "rubber band" effect to help with vehicle recovery. When we were in high school me and a buddy pulled out a stump and used a chain. He still has the truck box that stopped the stump from going through his back window. Window still broke, but he was OK. Renting a grinder is safer and just as effective....


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Seems as though people don't realize snatch straps are made to stretch and have a "rubber band" effect to help with vehicle recovery. When we were in high school me and a buddy pulled out a stump and used a chain. He still has the truck box that stopped the stump from going through his back window. Window still broke, but he was OK. Renting a grinder is safer and just as effective....


Wow, it still flew like that with a chain, never would have thought that. Glad everyone was okay.
I try not to be in the way of anything that could break loose like that. If your cutting I won't stand in front of you, same with splitting, I try to stay off to the side. Yesterday when I was bucking up some of that wood, the chain grabbed a small piece that had splintered off a damaged end, that thing flew about 20'. Not far, but I wouldn't have wanted to get hit by it.
I need to buck this one up later, this was one I planned on doing yesterday because I finished splitting late Friday. I wasn't too disappointed it didn't get done yesterday since I snagged over a cord of wood yesterday, I like when my plans get changed like that .


----------



## svk

When I’ve pulled stumps I’ve tried to get the chain wrapped around one root (the furthest from the vehicle) as well as the trunk. Then it kind of rolls out of the ground. That guy on chipper’s vid had it almost cut off so once the hinge broke, it was loaded with tension


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Thanks. I just need to get a load of screened top soil for it then its finished. The wife seems happy with it, so that's all that matters.
> That sucks about your phone. I cracked my screen a wile back, and there is a messed up bit right at the key board, that doesnt quite know what letter you want to type. Cant justify the expense of a new one, and at&t just wants to replace the screen for $50.00. Thanks no thanks, about to drop the insurance from the plan that I've been paying for, for nearly 5 years and never used.


Here's today's project. i spread top soil next to the drive where people kept missing the parking pad with snow on the ground. Got that finished and planted my wife's boulder, hope it doesn't grow any bigger.


----------



## Lee192233

Got the ratty old MS650/60 out today. Scrounged up some willow stumps for campfire wood.


----------



## JustJeff

Pulled out a fence post with a strap once. Luckily for my truck, I gave it a yank and kept going. Post went flying beside the truck. I was like "Hey there goes a post just like the one I was pulling out!" 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

As far as rope breaking, I have seen advice:
1. Do not stand in line with the rope under tension, so that you will be less likely to get hit if it snaps back;

and,

2. Place a heavy jacket, rug, tarp, etc, over the rope close to where the operator is standing, to dampen the 'jumping' effect of the rapidly retracting rope.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Little scrounge from trail clearing at the FIL property. Could have gotten more on the trailer - LOTS more down from winds last year, at least partially caused by land clearing adjacent to his which left them more exposed. Had a limited time window and all of the diesel powered help was nearly out of fuel anyway, so I headed home with what I had.


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> As far as rope breaking, I have seen advice:
> 1. Do not stand in line with the rope under tension, so that you will be less likely to get hit if it snaps back;
> 
> and,
> 
> 2. Place a heavy jacket, rug, tarp, etc, over the rope close to where the operator is standing, to dampen the 'jumping' effect of the rapidly retracting rope.
> 
> Philbert


Sage advice.


----------



## sean donato

Sorry guys kinda hard to tell but the wife and I kicked some but today. Wood pile shrank by a lot.


Wood shed is looking good as well..


She had to work tonight, so we went with and grabbed some Chipotle on the way home. Just have to clear out a few things from the truck yet, and I'll be all set for my morning trip. When I get home just need to finish off the bigger splits and the garden area will be ready to till. Tuesday is my last day off for a wile, and naturally I'll be up in the woods at the neighbors place. It was a great day!


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> So, did it start lol.
> I was thinking about you today. Running my ported 359 it was stalling at an idle after a big cut, grabbed a small screwdriver after I finished what I was working on and started to adjust it. Dang thing was all over the place, then I checked the fuel, yep I did it, empty . Filled it and got it to where it was ok, but I'll need to remember to check it next time I run it, which may be tomorrow.
> Hope you get the wiring all squared away, my 2000 ford excursion was plug and play, can't believe yours wasn't at one point too.
> @MechanicMatt should know.


Yeah I watched A LOT of YT videos on my truck. So the wires still there are for a trailer brake controller so I’m set man lol. Only took me about 6 freaking hours to get it all out. BTW, you need to do a saw party or something, you have a ton of logs. Not sure I mentioned this already, truck is kicking my ass. Tried to start the truck and only heard “click.” Panicked for a bit, wife would be pissed. Was just the battery terminal not seated properly lol


Lee192233 said:


> 99 to 07(Classic) Silverados and Sierras had a junction block in the driver's kick panel area where a trailer brake harness was plugged in. The factory trailer harness was blunt cut and had to be connected with heat shrink butt connectors. You could get aftermarket harnesses that had a connector for the the brake controller as well.
> 
> 07 to 13 Silverado/Sierra had a blunt cut harness breakout taped on the driver's side lower I/P harness that went from driver's to passenger side if they didn't have the factory brake controller. All the wiring is there, you just need to make the connection with solder/heat shrink(best) or quality heat shrink butt connectors(good).
> You may need to hook up the trailer battery voltage wire under the hood if it hasn't been done already. It's taped onto one of the harnesses that make their way into the underhood fuse panel. Red with a black stripe with a ring terminal on it. It also should have a paper tag on it. There's two studs on the fuse block. The one with the arrow should have battery power. I'm pretty sure the other one is ignition key on power. Check to be sure and hook it up. If I still had my 12 Sierra I'd go look to make sure. I hooked mine to 12 v constant.
> Google image
> View attachment 901885
> 
> This is all off the top of my head. I've only put 5 or 6 brake controllers in the 07-13's and it's been about a year since the last one.
> Hope this helps,
> Lee


Thanks buddy. Was trying to remove the trailer wiring stuff but that helped a lot. Cheers


rarefish383 said:


> My wife had an Uncle in Arizona and he always laughed at the people on the coast. It would hit 115 and they would say, “ Yeah, but that’s not bad, it’s a dry heat.” He’d say, “ F’n Idiots, stick your head in the oven at 115, it’s HOT.”
> 
> Here in the Mid Atlantic area, when Dad was alive and it busted 100*, usually with 85-90 percent humidity, he sent the guys home with a full days pay. Said he would rather have happy crews than dead ones.


True, hot is hot lol. I was in Ft Bliss for a while though and it wasn’t that bad honestly. Humidity sucks though. Want to move back to HI man, it was never that bad there. Everything is super expensive though


----------



## Ambull01




----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Here's today's project. i spread top soil next to the drive where people kept missing the parking pad with snow on the ground. Got that finished and planted my wife's boulder, hope it doesn't grow any bigger.


Looks good Joe.
What did you use the shingles for?
I've found if you don't want them to grow; don't water, and don't use fertilizer on them lol.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Pulled out a fence post with a strap once. Luckily for my truck, I gave it a yank and kept going. Post went flying beside the truck. I was like "Hey there goes a post just like the one I was pulling out!"
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Scary.
I passed my drivers side front tire one time coming out of a tight turn, it wasn't long before it passed me back   .


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Yeah I watched A LOT of YT videos on my truck. So the wires still there are for a trailer brake controller so I’m set man lol. Only took me about 6 freaking hours to get it all out. BTW, you need to do a saw party or something, you have a ton of logs. Not sure I mentioned this already, truck is kicking my ass. Tried to start the truck and only heard “click.” Panicked for a bit, wife would be pissed. Was just the battery terminal not seated properly lol


Wow, 6hrs working on the truck, or watching videos .
Swing by, I like running saws .
I didn't do any cutting or splitting today, I did however get a couple gallons of bar oil, I'll need to get more e-free gas soon.
Hopefully I can get a lot done tomorrow between working on other things and running around.
Looks like you're making a lot of progress. Glad it was something simple, and that you found it right away, intermittent electric issues can stink.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Joe.
> What did you use the shingles for?
> I've found if you don't want them to grow; don't water, and don't use fertilizer on them lol.


The “Boulder” was pretty close to flat on both sides and parallel, and the yard on a slope. I put a layer of shingles down, then built a stone wall the shape of the boulder to level it, on top of them. Then I mixed up a few gallons of mortar and flooded it into the back of the wall fusing it solid, but from the front it looked dry stacked. I didn’t think I could set the Boulder down on the wall without knocking it over. Filled the wall with top soil and set the rock down. My son had a boat hook on it to line it up. First try was perfect. But, I didn’t like the height off the front, and I had a bit of swale between the Locust and roots bulging up, so I backfilled to the top of the wall. I still need a few more yards of top soil to reduce the taper around the rock. Now I have 4 more smaller flat rocks to place in the front flowerbed bed. It’s so steep it’s hard to stand in to plant or weed.


----------



## rarefish383

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man I hope so. If they are then I was successful lol. I think it took me about 6 hours to get all that wiring out. I was afraid I cut OEM/stock truck wiring since it was all wrapped up with what looks to be factory wiring. Hopefully the truck came from the factory set up for trailer bake controller additions or else I'm kind of screwed. My wife saw all the wires on the ground and was sure the truck wouldn't start lol.


What was the original reason for ripping out all of that wiring, getting rid of after market junk?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> The “Boulder” was pretty close to flat on both sides and parallel, and the yard on a slope. I put a layer of shingles down, then built a stone wall the shape of the boulder to level it, on top of them. Then I mixed up a few gallons of mortar and flooded it into the back of the wall fusing it solid, but from the front it looked dry stacked. I didn’t think I could set the Boulder down on the wall without knocking it over. Filled the wall with top soil and set the rock down. My son had a boat hook on it to line it up. First try was perfect. But, I didn’t like the height off the front, and I had a bit of swale between the Locust and roots bulging up, so I backfilled to the top of the wall. I still need a few more yards of top soil to reduce the taper around the rock. Now I have 4 more smaller flat rocks to place in the front flowerbed bed. It’s so steep it’s hard to stand in to plant or weed.


Many times when I get done with a job my wife will ask what I've been doing, I tell here making it look like I didn't do anything or like nothing happened lol. When everything is done right like that things just blend in and look natural, nice work .
Will you mulch the dirt you put down, or topsoil and seed it, or do you seed that. 
I saw in the one pic your neighbor just did some work on his drive, looks like he widened it when they asphalted it, sure he could use some topsoil .


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> I switched to synthetic ripe in my winches years ago. Watched a cable snap, pulling my mates j20 out of a mud hole, after he snapped an axle. Good thing everyone was standing clear. Cable snapped and went smacked the side of my truck taking the back window with it. If someone would have been standing there would have been a real bad day. If the rope breaks it just falls to the ground. Doesn't store energy like cable does.


I don’t know anything about the rope used in winches, but the rope we use in rigging in tree removal stores a lot of energy. Our bull lines have very little stretch in them. You can’t be lowering a several thousand pound chunk of wood over the slate roof on a multi million dollar house and have the rope stretch. But, I have seen them stretch to the point of breaking and you don’t want to be anywhere near them. They DO NOT drop straight down. I always heard chain drops straight down and that’s been my experience. But, a friend was on an air craft carrier during Vietnam. He said they hung up an anchor and broke an anchor chain and it beat the forecastle to death. But, he was known for tall tails. If they had enough pull on the chain to pull one side of the ship down, it could have whipped the chain around bobbing back to level. We thought it was great entertainment to see how far stumps could fly. But, we had giant snatch blocks so we could redirect the direction of the pull, and never aimed at the trucks. Any way, no matter what I’m pulling with, I use the Boy Scout carving rule. Nobody within your blood circle. Hold the knife out, handle first and turn in a circle, nobody inside that circle. If I have fifty feet of line out, no one inside fifty feet.


chipper1 said:


> Many times when I get done with a job my wife will ask what I've been doing, I tell here making it look like I didn't do anything or like nothing happened lol. When everything is done right like that things just blend in and look natural, nice work .
> Will you mulch the dirt you put down, or topsoil and seed it, or do you seed that.
> I saw in the one pic your neighbor just did some work on his drive, looks like he widened it when they asphalted it, sure he could use some topsoil .


I had to go back and look at the neighbors house. That was the previous owner. They had the whole front yard covered in mulch. They had a dozen fruit trees and an all organic garden. They had weeds the bugs like planted all around the garden as sacrificial host plants. Very, very nice couple and kids. The wife sung at my daughters wedding. Every one loved them, and hated their yard.

When they built my house they graded six feet of soil off the top of my yard and pushed it over the hill to make level pads to build the neighbors houses on. I’ve put 15 tandem loads of top soil on that side of my yard to get grass to grow. I’m on all shale, as soon as we get a week of no rain the grass turns yellow. There is a line from where the top soil ended and the new rock. I think another 15-20 yards will get rid of the line and give the yard the grade I want. The rock just gives me the excuse to get more top soil.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I don’t know anything about the rope used in winches, but the rope we use in rigging in tree removal stores a lot of energy. Our bull lines have very little stretch in them. You can’t be lowering a several thousand pound chunk of wood over the slate roof on a multi million dollar house and have the rope stretch. But, I have seen them stretch to the point of breaking and you don’t want to be anywhere near them. They DO NOT drop straight down. I always heard chain drops straight down and that’s been my experience. But, a friend was on an air craft carrier during Vietnam. He said they hung up an anchor and broke an anchor chain and it beat the forecastle to death. But, he was known for tall tails. If they had enough pull on the chain to pull one side of the ship down, it could have whipped the chain around bobbing back to level. We thought it was great entertainment to see how far stumps could fly. But, we had giant snatch blocks so we could redirect the direction of the pull, and never aimed at the trucks. Any way, no matter what I’m pulling with, I use the Boy Scout carving rule. Nobody within your blood circle. Hold the knife out, handle first and turn in a circle, nobody inside that circle. If I have fifty feet of line out, no one inside fifty feet.
> 
> I had to go back and look at the neighbors house. That was the previous owner. They had the whole front yard covered in mulch. They had a dozen fruit trees and an all organic garden. They had weeds the bugs like planted all around the garden as sacrificial host plants. Very, very nice couple and kids. The wife sung at my daughters wedding. Every one loved them, and hated their yard.
> 
> When they built my house they graded six feet of soil off the top of my yard and pushed it over the hill to make level pads to build the neighbors houses on. I’ve put 15 tandem loads of top soil on that side of my yard to get grass to grow. I’m on all shale, as soon as we get a week of no rain the grass turns yellow. There is a line from where the top soil ended and the new rock. I think another 15-20 yards will get rid of the line and give the yard the grade I want. The rock just gives me the excuse to get more top soil.


Funny talking about a slate roof/million dollar house. When I delivered drywall(I was crew leader and ran the boom), the boss went out to a "real important" job with us, it was a multi-million $ house with a slate roof imported from Italy iirc. They had all the crew leaders(except me) there and wanted to discuss how we could deliver the drywall safely/without damaging the roof. While they were having their safety talk I set the knuckle boom up and sent the carts to the guys on the balcony and proceeded to bring a lift of 12' board, the boss just gave me a look(to which I grinned), while the others looked on in astonishment . Only one way to get it in there, swing it in, it has to go over the precious roof no two ways about it, with it being 100% complete you can't put plywood or anything else over it to protect it, get-r-dun. Later the boss thanked me because I basically shut down the safety meeting, he was a great boss, too bad the guy who pushed him out of his position there was such a low person. He literally took the company down to very few customers and then went back to his families business selling drywall, so much for a no competition clause in his employee agreement, he was a snake!

That's a lot of dirt, it doesn't go as far as many would think.
I spread 15yrds last week for a temporary shelter pad after removing 15 yards of topsoil.


----------



## Ambull01

rarefish383 said:


> What was the original reason for ripping out all of that wiring, getting rid of after market junk?


Yep. There were wires everywhere. Trailer related wiring and LED/aftermarket lights too. Here's a pic of what it used to look like but it was actually much worse lol. Found that out when I started to take it out under the dash. Previous owner had a lot of the excess wiring zip tied under there.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> 68° on Saturday, 21° today. I knew I shouldn't have put away my skis
> View attachment 902172


Beautiful.
Now you can get the Honda back out , may have to be a bit more selective about the trails you hit though.

Manged to get everything I wanted to buck up done this morning before the rain, and two little buckets split, the rain is here now, so I'm gonna run some errands in town and it should be gone by the time I'm back. Only have a little time then though as we have a bunch of friends over every Monday.
I made the kids help clean up a bit and load the tractor bucket while I bucked up the other stick. Not sure where they learned to fill a bucket like that lol. I wasn't sure it was gonna make it to the splitter, but it did .


I also got a fire going as I knew the rain was on the way and its been real dry here and I have a lot more to put in there once it gets burned down a bit.


----------



## farmer steve

Since you guys are talking rocks.


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 902197


"Rock" on Steve .
That's some funny stuff.

I'm back in business for splitting, but I need to pull a wheel off a trailer and get the tire replaced so a buddy can borrow it to pick up a small fork lift. So I only plan on finishing up what I have in the bucket right now, then I can use the tractor to move the trailer to pull the wheel. Good thing I have all this equipment, what would my friends do .


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Good thing everyone was standing clear.



There’s Youtube video of winch cable snapping and killing a bystander.


----------



## Ambull01

Been busy


----------



## LondonNeil

I have a sore upper arm. I am really achy all of a sudden. Could it be related to a visit to the pharmacist this morning?


----------



## Ambull01

LondonNeil said:


> I have a sore upper arm. I am really achy all of a sudden. Could it be related to a visit to the pharmacist this morning?


I had sore upper left arm as well then I went full on crazy and took my truck apart. Also, after seeing SVK's old rusted pickup, I had this stupid idea to de-rust the undercarriage. Spent all day under the truck yesterday wire brushing the flaky rust spots off and using a drill with a wire wheel on it. Maybe I already mentioned all this lol. So worn out I don't remember what I've posted the past couple of days. 
Anyway, after doing all that work on the truck I have no shoulder pain. Now I just have pain all over my body lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> Could it be related to a visit to the pharmacist this morning?



Shush!

You might pull the chain of


----------



## sean donato

Well boys, had a nice trip out to farmer Steve's place this morning. Heck of a nice guy. 4 hours went by like a snap. Got home with the generator he gave me, changed oil dumped some fresh gas in it. Got it to run. Did the typical hunt for idle but. Popped the carb off and gave it a once over. Runs like a champ . Thanks again Steve! 
Wife helped split about half of the hickory left in the garden spot. Think she's more sore then me lol. Left the last load on the dump cart. I'll stack that tomorrow after I get done at the neighbors place. Been itching to get back out in the woods. Hmm, need to sharpen up the other chain for the 562xp tonight yet.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Scary.
> I passed my drivers side front tire one time coming out of a tight turn, it wasn't long before it passed me back   .


I had my rear wheel pass me up when I was going around a corner hauling a heaping load of wood. Very lucky it was on a backroad at lower speed. Borrowed two lug nuts from each of the other wheels. 

Idiot mechanic that rotated tires before I bought it never torqued the lug nuts.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I had an axle break and the wheel passed me up and went right into the creek, the road curved to cross the creek.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had my rear wheel pass me up when I was going around a corner hauling a heaping load of wood. Very lucky it was on a backroad at lower speed. Borrowed two lug nuts from each of the other wheels.
> 
> Idiot mechanic that rotated tires before I bought it never torqued the lug nuts.


Sure gives you a jump in your heart rate.
I just watched some crazy logging videos today, can't believe there wasn't a bunch of trucks flipping or wrecking. 
The guy who was working on mine used steel wheel tapered lug nuts on aluminum wheels , who knew when you were 18 these things lol.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 902197


“Gravel” lol.
looks familiar, think that’s rock slide on Hwy 95 about 50 miles north of us. The metal on the right behind the sign are shipping containers they set up to keep the “gravel” from getting on the road


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I have a sore upper arm. I am really achy all of a sudden. Could it be related to a visit to the pharmacist this morning?


Hmm. Sounds like cancer


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> “Gravel” lol.
> looks familiar, think that’s rock slide on Hwy 95 about 50 miles north of us. The metal on the right behind the sign are shipping containers they set up to keep the “gravel” from getting on the roadView attachment 902286



When I saw that pic I thought it looked like I Dee Hoe.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Well boys, had a nice trip out to farmer Steve's place this morning. Heck of a nice guy. 4 hours went by like a snap. Got home with the generator he gave me, changed oil dumped some fresh gas in it. Got it to run. Did the typical hunt for idle but. Popped the carb off and gave it a once over. Runs like a champ . Thanks again Steve!
> Wife helped split about half of the hickory left in the garden spot. Think she's more sore then me lol. Left the last load on the dump cart. I'll stack that tomorrow after I get done at the neighbors place. Been itching to get back out in the woods. Hmm, need to sharpen up the other chain for the 562xp tonight yet.


Glad ya got it running Sean.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I have a sore upper arm. I am really achy all of a sudden. Could it be related to a visit to the pharmacist this morning?


----------



## svk

I remember someone saying they were amazed how far their wheel traveled once it came off. I walked back to the spot where the spring perch gouged the pavement at initial contact and found the trail through the grass into the ditch then it hit something and flew several feet through the woods. This was an 8 bolt steel wheel on a big LT tire so lots of mass to travel. 

I told the PO of the truck to chew out the shop for giving him the truck without torquing. I don’t know if he ever did.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> I had sore upper left arm as well then I went full on crazy and took my truck apart. Also, after seeing SVK's old rusted pickup, I had this stupid idea to de-rust the undercarriage. Spent all day under the truck yesterday wire brushing the flaky rust spots off and using a drill with a wire wheel on it. Maybe I already mentioned all this lol. So worn out I don't remember what I've posted the past couple of days.
> Anyway, after doing all that work on the truck I have no shoulder pain. Now I just have pain all over my body lol.


Several years back on AS there was a “discussion” that got pretty heated where a guy mentioned he sprays the entire underbody of his vehicles with used motor oil. Certainly effective for rust prevention but I cannot imagine how much of that crap leached back into his groundwater. I know people who lived near a junkyard around here that used to pour out their drain oil and antifreeze and everyone who lived in the area long term developed strange cancers and/or neurological issues.


----------



## MustangMike

About 10 miles West of here on Rte 84 it goes through a stepped rock cut at Stormville Mtn. (2 miles East of the Taconic State Pkwy). There is a good size catch trough before it reaches the highway.

However, a few decades ago a large V shaped area just came crashing down. Completely blocked the Eastbound lanes and closed Rte 84 in that area for about a week.

Luckily, it happened at night and no one was hurt, but it made you realize what could happen if it had happened at a different time of day.

There also used to be a very steep rock cut just outside of Peekskill NY when I was a kid, each side was about 100' tall and looked like just the width of the road all the way up. Over the years they stepped it back so you would no longer recognize it, but for years I remember going through it like that.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I remember someone saying they were amazed how far their wheel traveled once it came off. I walked back to the spot where the spring perch gouged the pavement at initial contact and found the trail through the grass into the ditch then it hit something and flew several feet through the woods. This was an 8 bolt steel wheel on a big LT tire so lots of mass to travel.
> 
> I told the PO of the truck to chew out the shop for giving him the truck without torquing. I don’t know if he ever did.


My wheel went a 2-300 yrds. My BIL saw one that he said bounced as high as the walkway over a main rd up this way, it's about 30-35' to the top if I had to guess, he's not into exaggerating.
Have you ever seen the close calls videos with tires rolling right in front of people .

On every receipt I've ever seen for work being done on a car, there is a warning/notice that says you must re-torque the lug nuts after xx-xxx miles.

What's funny is that mechanical failures cause less than 1% of all accidents, kinda like the chance of dying from covid, but I'm sure you guys wear two helmets when you drive.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> About 10 miles West of here on Rte 84 it goes through a stepped rock cut at Stormville Mtn. (2 miles East of the Taconic State Pkwy). There is a good size catch trough before it reaches the highway.
> 
> However, a few decades ago a large V shaped area just came crashing down. Completely blocked the Eastbound lanes and closed Rte 84 in that area for about a week.
> 
> Luckily, it happened at night and no one was hurt, but it made you realize what could happen if it had happened at a different time of day.
> 
> There also used to be a very steep rock cut just outside of Peekskill NY when I was a kid, each side was about 100' tall and looked like just the width of the road all the way up. Over the years they stepped it back so you would no longer recognize it, but for years I remember going through it like that.


Most of the rock cuts in NY now have chain link over the top of them to somewhat corral the pieces of rock and debris. And they have the walls very sloped now.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's funny is that mechanical failures cause less than 1% of all accidents, kinda like the chance of dying from covid, but I'm sure you guys wear two helmets when you drive.


Get real


----------



## svk

Speaking of people who actually are dumb.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Speaking of people who actually are dumb.
> View attachment 902399


That's probably in the new "infrastructure" bill.
They've talked of making wood stoves illegal before.


----------



## svk

I would like to round up these anti logging idiots and march them out here to the "designated wilderness areas" of northeastern MN where the woods is nothing but a desolate wasteland of dying, dead, and uprooted trees that environmentalists deemed as "too pristine" to log. Land that cannot support human recreation nor can hold animals any larger than a fox.

Like when Eisenhower rounded up German citizens and the press in the spring of 1945 and forced them to walk through the recently liberated Buchenwald......Do you see this? This is what you are defending with your stance.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I wish all you guys(at least the ones who have to keep virtue signaling) who got the experimental drugs were here so I could give you all a big hug and we could get it over already. Whats sad is you'd probably be afraid of getting "the covid" from me because I'm not "vaxed" . But that's okay, I understand why you would be concerned with all the breakthru cases .
> View attachment 902396
> 
> 
> Or maybe it's because your concerned that the recent numbers show that those who've taken the jab/jabs are 8 times more likely to get the variants than those who've not receive the jabs. Better get your appointments now for the "booster" jab .
> 
> View attachment 902398
> 
> 
> Just keep asking and the "chipper" will provide.


Stop with the ******** already. Nobody ****ing cares Brett. Grow up.

Nobody here is arguing with you. We just want you to shut the **** up.

There is a great thread about Masks over in OT. Maybe someone over there wants to hear what you have to say.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Stop with the ******** already. Nobody ****ing cares Brett. Grow up.
> 
> Nobody here is arguing with you. We just want you to shut the **** up.


And I don't care that you or anyone else got it, your body your choice.
You want to pat others on the back, I'll share my thoughts, what's the problem.
I've kept my part of the deal, remember, you wanted to "agree to disagree", that's what I'm doing.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> And I don't care that you or anyone else got it, your body your choice.
> You want to pat others on the back, I'll share my thoughts, what's the problem.
> I've kept my part of the deal, remember, you wanted to "agree to disagree", that's what I'm doing.


Only one person blows fake news diarrhea all over this thread every time the topic comes up. And it is not me.


----------



## SimonHS

chipper1 said:


> They've talked of making wood stoves illegal before.


It's more likely that they would like to find a way of taxing wood stove use.

When you buy propane or other fuels the government gets some tax money.

When you cut down a tree on your own land, or scrounge wood, and burn it you have free heat (free energy) bar your cost of cutting and hauling it. No tax is paid. That must p*** off some people in government?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Only one of blows fake news diarrhea all over this thread every time the topic comes up. And it is not me.


How is anything I wrote fake.
Even if it was, it's what I believe, and as your entitled to post your conspiracy theories about the disease/and the "cure", and I'll post mine.
Fake news diarrhea is just a "side effect" of all the virtue signaling and talk about the "vax" going on.
How many post regarding this have I made since you all stopped posting on it, and now since you guys started back up? Don't want to hear an opposing view, don't bring it up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I would like to round up these anti logging idiots and march them out here to the "designated wilderness areas" of northeastern MN where the woods is nothing but a desolate wasteland of dying, dead, and uprooted trees that environmentalists deemed as "too pristine" to log. Land that cannot support human recreation nor can hold animals any larger than a fox.
> 
> Like when Eisenhower rounded up German citizens and the press in the spring of 1945 and forced them to walk through the recently liberated Buchenwald......Do you see this? This is what you are defending with your stance.


I agree.
Part of the 2030 plan describes much of how the governments should buy up land, but that's all conspiracy, even though it's all in federal and state documents, ever see the 2030 stickers at your state buildings. Check it out.
You should research what those who survived those times have to say about these times. 
I'd post a link, but I'd be accused of spreading fake news.
Do you know many of the companies involved are still alive and well, some have changed names, and some have not.
Those who refuse to learn from history are doomed to repeat it. It's currently being repeated all around the world by many!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> How many post regarding this have I made since you all stopped posting on it, and now since you guys started back up? *Don't want to hear an opposing view, don't bring it up.*


Your weak excuse for rekindling the argument every time....we do not even have the say the word yet several times you have twisted one's statements into another reason to post garbage. And for whatever reason, you especially seem interested in targeting me?

*WHY are you so threatened that people you've never met in person decided to get the vaccination?* Why does it bother you so much that you feel the need to bully and belittle people in this thread, repeatedly?


----------



## chipper1

SimonHS said:


> It's more likely that they would like to find a way of taxing wood stove use.
> 
> When you buy propane or other fuels the government gets some tax money.
> 
> When you cut down a tree on your own land, or scrounge wood, and burn it you have free heat (free energy) bar your cost of cutting and hauling it. No tax is paid. That must p*** off some people in government?


Yep, they hate the competition.
Sad many aren't currently working for "we the people".


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Your weak excuse for rekindling the argument every time....we do not even have the say they word yet several times you have twisted one's statements into another reason to post garbage. And for whatever reason, you especially seem interested in targeting me?
> 
> *WHY are you so threatened that people you've never met in person decided to get the vaccination?* Why does it bother you so much that you feel the need to bully and belittle people in this thread, repeatedly?


It's no excuse at all. I haven't said a word and wasn't even going to even though Neil brought it up, but then you had to repost to pat on the back.
You just happened to be the one who said something about it last and I wasn't going back to quote the other posts. 

I'm not threatened by you or anyone else, in person or not. I believe what I believe and I've consistently stated what I believe an am in support of, just as you have. Just as my responses to it bother you, you guys bringing it up bothers me .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> but then you had to repost to pat on the back.


Legit reason for you to start with the ******** links again and insinuate we are all idiots who would wear two helmets.....


----------



## Philbert

‘Life is a sexually transmitted disease, that is always fatal.’

Philbert


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I agree.
> Part of the 2030 plan describes much of how the governments should buy up land, but that's all conspiracy, even though it's all in federal and state documents, ever see the 2030 stickers at your state buildings. Check it out.
> You should research what those who survived those times have to say about these times.
> I'd post a link, but I'd be accused of spreading fake news.
> Do you know many of the companies involved are still alive and well, some have changed names, and some have not.
> Those who refuse to learn from history are doomed to repeat it. It's currently being repeated all around the world by many!


Yes very much like these days.

It is unfortunate that the media has cause those groups of people who should be banding together to prepare to fight evil are instead fighting amongst themselves over singular issues that really do not matter in the big picture......

Gun owners fighting gun owners
Hunters fighting hunters
Loggers fighting loggers
Conservatives fighting conservatives over silly things like one of them getting a vaccine.

The other side is banded together....and despite their subgroups killing themselves and each other, they have a united front against their enemies (like you and I and most of the people on here).


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> ‘Life is a sexually transmitted disease, that is always fatal.’
> 
> Philbert


Life, one (blanking) thing after another!!!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Legit reason for you to start with the ******** links again and insinuate we are all idiots who would wear two helmets.....


Seriously, why are the links "BS", yes, why wouldn't you wear two helmets(are 2 helmets far behind) along with two face masks along with the two jabs, that's what the little weasel said to do, he obviously knows more about the jabs than you do as well as the viruses, why not follow your leader, or is it your fears.


----------



## chipper1

Now should come the posts, Steve help us  .
Does anyone in here want to talk about scrounging, saws, tractors, maybe guns, heck I'm kinda hungry too, which is why I came in .
Funny thing is the conspiracy theorist has probably posted more scrounging pics in here in the last yr than anyone else in the thread, but that's just a theory .


I've still got a few more rounds to pick up behind the tractor, just wasn't much more room lol.



Buddy sent me this picture, I think he got them about 7 miles west of here on the north side of the river valley. We're on the south side, I've seen a few here, but nothing like there, he'll get a lot more. I'm not really a fan, but I know many like them.


----------



## chipper1

You guys better get back on topic, and now!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes very much like these days.
> 
> It is unfortunate that the media has cause those groups of people who should be banding together to prepare to fight evil are instead fighting amongst themselves over singular issues that really do not matter in the big picture......
> 
> Gun owners fighting gun owners
> Hunters fighting hunters
> Loggers fighting loggers
> Conservatives fighting conservatives over silly things like one of them getting a vaccine.
> 
> The other side is banded together....and despite their subgroups killing themselves and each other, they have a united front against their enemies (like you and I and most of the people on here).


I agree, the powers that be love it.
I'll be clear, I'm not fighting you over it, I'm stating my beliefs on it. I don't say IMHO after everything, because if you or I say anything isn't that what it is.
I'm 100% for all you guys right to take it if you want it. 
That being said I believe that you should know of the risks as should anyone else taking these experimental drugs and that's not being put out there unfortunately.
I've talked to so many who have no idea they are still under emergency authorization use, they also don't realize that means there has been no safety testing in animals done on these jabs.


----------



## MustangMike

We are going to have to install a divider in the sandbox!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> You guys better get back on topic, and now!
> View attachment 902440


The van?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The van?


Not sure either, maybe vac?
All I know is don't talk about anything not firewood related in here ever again lol.


----------



## svk

What I wouldn’t do for some morels.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Several years back on AS there was a “discussion” that got pretty heated where a guy mentioned he sprays the entire underbody of his vehicles with used motor oil. Certainly effective for rust prevention but I cannot imagine how much of that crap leached back into his groundwater. I know people who lived near a junkyard around here that used to pour out their drain oil and antifreeze and everyone who lived in the area long term developed strange cancers and/or neurological issues.


Hmm I think I remember that, or maybe I just read it after the fact. Sounds like you live in a place similar to where Deliverance was filmed. All that oil probably smelled too. There's no way that tiny bit of oil and anti-freeze could cause cancers to the surrounding residents right? 

Since I have all the crap out of the cab of my truck and I'm to go ahead and install sound deadening material to the floor, doors, and rear of the cab. Hopefully the truck will feel like a limo when I'm done lol. Shut the door and complete silence. Still have to replace the third brake light, spray another coat of undercarriage protection and somehow put all the seats and other crap back into the cab,


chipper1 said:


> Now should come the posts, Steve help us  .
> Does anyone in here want to talk about scrounging, saws, tractors, maybe guns, heck I'm kinda hungry too, which is why I came in .
> Funny thing is the conspiracy theorist has probably posted more scrounging pics in here in the last yr than anyone else in the thread, but that's just a theory .
> I've still got a few more rounds to pick up behind the tractor, just wasn't much more room lol.
> Buddy sent me this picture, I think he got them about 7 miles west of here on the north side of the river valley. We're on the south side, I've seen a few here, but nothing like there, he'll get a lot more. I'm not really a fan, but I know many like them.


Oh damn at first I though I was looking at shrooms and got really excited. Actually that's what you and svk need, take some shrooms together. Peace and love man lol. You two sound like an old married couple.


----------



## LondonNeil

Seriously impressed by that stacking chipper! Even more if it stayed in place for the journey!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Seriously impressed by that stacking chipper! Even more if it stayed in place for the journey!


Not sure which one, the one the kids did stayed.
I lost one split today, slipping a little  .
That's out of two loads with the big bucket and 5 with the little one, guess that's not terrible .


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> All that oil probably smelled too.


mmmmmmm the smell of the oil .





Ambull01 said:


> I though I was looking at shrooms and got really excited.


You were, maybe not the type you were thinking.


Ambull01 said:


> You two sound like an old married couple.



The good thing is, I believe Steve is much like my wife and I, he isn't going anywhere, that makes me think that in the end it will all be just fine .


svk said:


> What I wouldn’t do for some morels.


I don't know how people ship them, but I can ask my buddy if he will have any extras.
Otherwise I'm sure he'd share if you stopped over.


----------



## svk

Snow flying off and on all day today. Supposed to warm up Thursday but then get crappy again for most of the next week.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Forgot about those stupid screws too. Yes that was another design flaw if you didn’t keep an eye on things.


Was definitely not a design flaw for it was used for its entire 28 year production run. The flaw was in the end user or tech that failed to understand how coarse thread plastic screw are installed and most importantly re-installed. Thus still in use on all Husqvarna saws. Dont over torque and when re-installing turn the screw to the left briefly and it will fall into the existing threads, before you turn it to the right.


----------



## Cowboy254

Ok fellas, I need to say something.

I know some opinions have been made on this thread in recent weeks by people who feel very strongly on certain matters. I have largely left controversial topics alone but feel that I cannot any longer. I know that this thread is under observation now and that inappropriate posts will be dealt with. Nevertheless, I'm going to say this and I just hope that it doesn't trigger anyone or result in me being locked out of this thread or banned altogether.

*Deep breath*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I went scrounging this morning 

There, I said it.

(pics coming later)


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> I went scrounging this morning




Pics or it didn’t happen...

Edit: I didn’t see your promise of pictures later until afterwards.


----------



## Cowboy254

Scrounge pics as promised! 

Mitch steered me in the direction of several logs. Three of them are from the one good size blue gum tree and there's a smaller peppermint there as well. There will be a few scrounges in these. The bark has mostly fallen off but they're stihl pretty green.




I lay these rounds down for the pic then found that I couldn't really split them by hand and it was very difficult to get them back on to their sides but I got there eventually. 




Nice and solid.




Blue gum is reasonable enough firewood but these are going into the community bonfire core so I want to keep them in big bits. I made a couple of steps out of halved rounds and managed to flip a number of them up into the ute. 




I then burned through the rest of the tank in the 460 but hit something with Limby so didn't bother finishing the tank. You can see there's a fair bit of the logs left to go. 




I can get the trailer to this part of the farm so I hope to get out tomorrow to get a couple of cubes out. I shoved the wood out of the ute when I got home and saw this little guy sitting next to the pile. I'm glad I didn't squish him. He was all of 2.5 inches long at best, a baby mountain dragon.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I had my rear wheel pass me up when I was going around a corner hauling a heaping load of wood. Very lucky it was on a backroad at lower speed. Borrowed two lug nuts from each of the other wheels.
> 
> Idiot mechanic that rotated tires before I bought it never torqued the lug nuts.


Steve, do you have one newish vehicle for the family that’s safe to drive? You have several stories of 50 year old tires failing and front ends giving up, drivers seat falling through the rusted out floor, etc. Maybe it’s time for an aluminum Ford?


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I agree, the powers that be love it.
> I'll be clear, I'm not fighting you over it, I'm stating my beliefs on it. I don't say IMHO after everything, because if you or I say anything isn't that what it is.
> I'm 100% for all you guys right to take it if you want it.
> That being said I believe that you should know of the risks as should anyone else taking these experimental drugs and that's not being put out there unfortunately.
> I've talked to so many who have no idea they are still under emergency authorization use, they also don't realize that means there has been no safety testing in animals done on these jabs.


Brett, if you guys ever get in a real debate, remember what I learned when I was in the Jefferson Lincoln Literary Debating Society, in school. Never start off a sentence with, IMHO. If you are at the mic, speaking, it is obvious it’s your opinion. It’s a redundant term. Other wise you would have started with, “to quote” or “in the words of” etc. The term IMHO is used to quantify what you are about to say, if standing on weak ground. Then, if the other side starts to yell and throw names, you can fall back and say, “well I did say it was my HO.”.

I pretty much skip most of what you and Steve say. I know the drugs are basically untested and a few people have died from it. I also know that the first test infecting a human with cowpox to fight smallpox was a 6 year old kid, and I don’t mean a goat kid.

My best friend, right wing, prepper’s, left wing wife said something very profound the other day. “I believe we will live to see the demise of our Constitutional Republic”. Steve is right, we have been divided. I take the banter between you two as the prodding of two brothers. I can call my brother an A Hole, but if you call my brother an A Hole, I’m going to rip your tongue out and feed it to my dog. The only bad thing about your banter is it shows a divide that others can use to drive the wedge deeper.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Not sure which one, the one the kids did stayed.
> I lost one split today, slipping a little  .
> That's out of two loads with the big bucket and 5 with the little one, guess that's not terrible .


I’ll keep your secret, and not mention the three foot long, half inch drill bits and long pieces of rebar.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I’ll keep your secret, and not mention the three foot long, half inch drill bits and long pieces of rebar.


Don't tell all your secrets at once Joe lol.
That makes me think of this .


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, do you have one newish vehicle for the family that’s safe to drive? You have several stories of 50 year old tires failing and front ends giving up, drivers seat falling through the rusted out floor, etc. Maybe it’s time for an aluminum Ford?


Wife has a 21’ Suburban and I have a 13’ Sierra. We still have that 07’ Yukon that I drove to your house but now it has 327k on it.

Most of the mishaps happened to the big green 97 Chev that I traded away this spring. I broke 2 ball joints, lost a tire, and had at least 6 of those barn find tires blow on that.

Never had a seat fall through the floor. Did have an 80’ Ford truck that the cats could get in and out of the cab through a hole in the cab corner though.


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Was definitely not a design flaw for it was used for its entire 28 year production run. The flaw was in the end user or tech that failed to understand how coarse thread plastic screw are installed and most importantly re-installed. Thus still in use on all Husqvarna saws. Dont over torque and when re-installing turn the screw to the left briefly and it will fall into the existing threads, before you turn it to the right.


Call it what you want, it wasn’t the best idea. 

The 55 was an almost indestructible saw but many met an early death due to a couple small failures on the intake and impulse.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Wife has a 21’ Suburban and I have a 13’ Sierra. We still have that 07’ Yukon that I drove to your house but now it has 327k on it.
> 
> Most of the mishaps happened to the big green 97 Chev that I traded away this spring. I broke 2 ball joints, lost a tire, and had at least 6 of those barn find tires blow on that.
> 
> Never had a seat fall through the floor. Did have a truck that the cats could get in and out of the cab through a hole in the cab corner though.


I had a 63 International Harvester, 9' step side bed, 1 ton pick up. I ran two pieces of angle iron from frame rail to frame rail to keep the floor from bouncing up and down.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I had a 63 International Harvester, 9' step side bed, 1 ton pick up. I ran two pieces of angle iron from frame rail to frame rail to keep the floor from bouncing up and down.



The truck had a hard life?


----------



## Be Stihl

My new to me Wood hauler/ work truck. The body is rough but the running gear seems to be solid. 4x4 3500 with 6speed manual. 
Trying to catch up on the scrounge thread, been way behind due to life. Good to see you guys bringing in the wood. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01

Be Stihl said:


> My new to me Wood hauler/ work truck. The body is rough but the running gear seems to be solid. 4x4 3500 with 6speed manual.
> Trying to catch up on the scrounge thread, been way behind due to life. Good to see you guys bringing in the wood.


Nice! Really wanted a Cummins but diesel trucks are so damn expensive even when they're over 15 years old. A manual truck is pretty badass too, don't even think they make manual pickups now do they? Maybe just Toyota. I have a firewood truck but it doesn't have seats in it at the moment lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Call it what you want, it wasn’t the best idea.
> 
> The 55 was an almost indestructible saw but many met an early death due to a couple small failures on the intake and impulse.


I think much of the problem with them is the same issue husky had with the plastic intake clamp/partition. When you run them with a dull chain/hot, there are issues, keep the chain sharp, no problems. 
I think that it's smart for manufactures to do a little more though knowing that many customers will burn them up that way, that being said they are the same customers that would burn them up anyway lol.


----------



## chipper1

I'm down to a little less than 1.5 rows left to fill in the woodshed.
Not sure what I'll do for fun when I finish, maybe take up a hobby lol.


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> I'm down to a little less than 1.5 rows left to fill in the woodshed.
> Not sure what I'll do for fun when I finish, maybe take up a hobby lol.


How many cords do you go through a year?


----------



## H-Ranch

Winter started back up again, so I'm back to burning. Right from the truck to the wood burner with this load. Guess I need to up my post count with @chipper1 questionable assertion that he's posted more scrounging posts than anyone.  More total posts, probably. More links, definitely.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> The truck had a hard life?


Then I bought it and beat the death out of it. Was running through the gravel pits one time and all of a sudden the truck stopped, dropped, and thankfully didn't roll. A giant earth mover got stuck and made holes about 10' deep. The recent rains had all the roads through the pits in water, so I didn't see the hole. Hung the front and rear bumpers on the edge of the hole and all 4 tires were in the air, should have said in the water. Had to dig the rear bumper out so the wheels fell back down on something hard.


----------



## Be Stihl

This came down in an ice storm a little while back. It was hung in a hickory so my son and I pulled it free. Look to be good shoulder season wood for next year but I’m not sure of the type. I figured maple but not certain, what do you guys think?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Looks like silver maple to me


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> How many cords do you go through a year?


Only about 3.5 cord myself, but I sell a few too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Winter started back up again, so I'm back to burning. Right from the truck to the wood burner with this load. Guess I need to up my post count with @chipper1 questionable assertion that he's posted more scrounging posts than anyone.  More total posts, probably. More links, definitely.
> View attachment 902649



Nice WBL!


----------



## Stonesforbrains

I know it’s not technically a firewood scrounge but I found these on the side of the road. A bit weathered but really not any worse than what I usually see at HD. I say at least a $10 score.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Winter started back up again, so I'm back to burning. Right from the truck to the wood burner with this load. Guess I need to up my post count with @chipper1 questionable assertion that he's posted more scrounging posts than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More total posts, probably. More links, definitely.
> View attachment 902649


So it was fake news lol.
I was thinking of you the other day when I saw this .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> So it was fake news lol.
> I was thinking of you the other day when I saw this .
> 
> View attachment 902701


Now thats a wheel barrow, lol.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Now thats a wheel barrow, lol.


It is. 
I'd like an articulated loader, but they aren't cheap. I think a skid steer with the turnable tires would be more appropriate for my needs though. I bet I could save a lot more on firewood if I had one .


----------



## rarefish383

Stonesforbrains said:


> I know it’s not technically a firewood scrounge but I found these on the side of the road. A bit weathered but really not any worse than what I usually see at HD. I say at least a $10 score.View attachment 902700


We have a weekly auction every Tuesday. Last month they had a big Peak, Building Supply auction. Because of covid, all the sales are online. But, they had a viewing all week while the sale was taking place. My cousin and I went to look at stuff. They had two banded piles of 2X4's. One of 143 and one of 147. They were used and were wall studs that and had been trimmed 3"s. They were listed in the catalogue as bid X number of boards. The same guy won the bid on both piles at $7 per board. Today on our weekly auction, the 143 piece bundle was back. All I can figure is the guy was bidding on both bundles to make sure he got one. Then when he topped out at $7, he got them both. I just checked and the current bid is up to $3. I don't think it will hit $7 again. 

Yes, I would grab a 2X4 off the road also.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I bet I could save a lot more on firewood if I had one .


Oh yeah, I'm sure i could realize a lifetime savings of $1500 if I bought that $15,000 machine.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure i could realize a lifetime savings of $1500 if I bought that $15,000 machine.


I could use one of these on the job I'm going to look at right now, too bad the river is at the bottom and there's no access at the top. Sometimes easy isn't an option, which is why they called me, no-one else wants it. Like dad always used to say, want in one hand and crap in the other and see which one fills up quicker . I've learned to understand that as, if you're willing to do the crap work you'll always have something in your hand .


----------



## Lionsfan

My normal run is cancelled this week so they stuck me on the road. I'm delivering receiver hitch parts to a truck frame plant in Bowling Green, KY. You couldn't organize more chaos if you tried. There's trucks, fork lifts, high lows and train cars running non-stop with little regard to whatever gets in there way. You would love it here!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I could use one of these on the job I'm going to look at right now, too bad the river is at the bottom and there's no access at the top. Sometimes easy isn't an option, which is why they called me, no-one else wants it. Like dad always used to say, want in one hand and crap in the other and see which one fills up quicker . I've learned to understand that as, if you're willing to do the crap work you'll always have something in your hand .



The cutting heads are interesting. Some 404 harvester and others have that huge rotating head with teeth. The rotating head takes less ongoing maintenance but if it hit a rock you are looking at 3-4 figures to replace teeth. The harvester bar needs sharpening a few times a day but even if you wreck the bar and chain you aren't out much.


----------



## Lee192233




----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> My normal run is cancelled this week so they stuck me on the road. I'm delivering receiver hitch parts to a truck frame plant in Bowling Green, KY. You couldn't organize more chaos if you tried. There's trucks, fork lifts, high lows and train cars running non-stop with little regard to whatever gets in there way. You would love it here!View attachment 902775
> View attachment 902774
> View attachment 902773


That's kind of what I said about the UPS Hub I worked in. We had 168 bays on the building. When the shift started, just about an hour later, all the out bound 53's were full and had to be pulled off the door. By then, all the inbound trailers were already empty. So, one shifter would be waiting with an empty, to stick it on the door as a full was pulled off. A third shifter was putting another full on an inbound door. We processed 750 trailers a day. Each trailer had two loaders, or unloaders in it. The flow of packages does not stop while trailers are being pulled, they just start to back up on a chute. The loaders would hit the head or grab a drink. They might have 2 minutes down time, then it was back to loading 1250-1500 pieces per hour. I always said if you could be looking down on our building, it would look like a bunch of ants on acid. From Thanksgiving to Christmas we had a free period where we hired temp contractors. Our yard was built when 40 footers were the max, now with 53's, it's hard to maneuver. Those long haul drivers would come in the yard and just freeze up, no way a big tandem sleeper could move around. It was stressful. If you knocked a mirror off a truck you got charged with an accident. But, I enjoyed it.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 902786


I've seen that pic with Greta Thunberg cropped in.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I've seen that pic with Greta Thunberg cropped in.



I’ve seen it with the caption “Gotta get these logs to the toilet paper factory”, and Greta says “You ________”. I forgot what expletive was used.


----------



## Lee192233

If she had her way I think she'd off half the people on earth to save it.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> If she had her way I think she'd off half the people on earth to save it.


Well she is an expert after all.


----------



## abbott295

So what is a sustainable population?

Back in the 60s or 70s , people were promoting zero population growth. I think the world’s population has more than doubled since then, maybe even tripled.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well....darn!!!. 362 quit on me yesterday right at the end of work. Throttle didn't seem to be connected to anything.. Off to the dealer this morning. Simple fix, just twiddle the linkage back into positon. Then he gave me the good news - saw is beginning to suck air throug the crankshaft seals.$200 to fix plus 3 week wait. $800 something for a new one. Then he gave me the even better news. He doesn't have one and can't get them. The go out the door faster than they come in. Said he can't hardly get any saws. Shop looked like it. One 291, one 211TC and a 170. Rack was empty. I needed a saw NOW so the 291 came home with me. Almost $600 for a home grade saw! I keep telling myself that I no longer need big saws but it still hurts to loose that 362. It will go to my buddy - he may fix it..

Yesterday was not one of my shining moments. Had two rather small locusts that needed pulling up the slope. Around a 15-20% slope so It was uncomfortable just driving the truck across it. Cabled up, hooked up an backed up about 10ft when It lost traction, spun tires and back end slid down hill a few feet. Fooled around with it for almost 30 minutes trying to get back up where I started. I did what I should have done to begin with, cut rounds off the log to clear a way in front, lots of room there. sum total I put in 4 hours and was dead beat by the time I was loaded and leaving on what should have been nomore than 2 hour job.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Well....darn!!!. 362 quit on me yesterday right at the end of work. Throttle didn't seem to be connected to anything.. Off to the dealer this morning. Simple fix, just twiddle the linkage back into positon. Then he gave me the good news - saw is beginning to suck air throug the crankshaft seals.$200 to fix plus 3 week wait. $800 something for a new one. Then he gave me the even better news. He doesn't have one and can't get them. The go out the door faster than they come in. Said he can't hardly get any saws. Shop looked like it. One 291, one 211TC and a 170. Rack was empty. I needed a saw NOW so the 291 came home with me. Almost $600 for a home grade saw! I keep telling myself that I no longer need big saws but it still hurts to loose that 362. It will go to my buddy - he may fix it..
> 
> Yesterday was not one of my shining moments. Had two rather small locusts that needed pulling up the slope. Around a 15-20% slope so It was uncomfortable just driving the truck across it. Cabled up, hooked up an backed up about 10ft when It lost traction, spun tires and back end slid down hill a few feet. Fooled around with it for almost 30 minutes trying to get back up where I started. I did what I should have done to begin with, cut rounds off the log to clear a way in front, lots of room there. sum total I put in 4 hours and was dead beat by the time I was loaded and leaving on what should have been nomore than 2 hour job.


Sorry to hear. How much time did you have on the 362?


----------



## svk

Took a ride out to the cemetery this afternoon My dad passed 21 years ago today. First time I’ve been back since we buried my mom in the end of last November. Kind of a different feeling knowing both of them are now there.

Sounds like more change coming in the SVK world (not necessarily bad), will keep you fellows posted.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> So it was fake news lol.


Not fake news - a real wheelbarrow and real firewood for tonight!


----------



## Ambull01

Took off the door panels and had my wife spray the cab with a hose while I was inside checking for leaks. Water was pouring into the door sill. I know some water getting into the sill which is why there's drain holes on the bottom of the door but it can't be normal for water to pour into it right? If not then that would explain why all four sides of the jute was wet.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> So it was fake news lol.


And in more real news:



Gotta get ahead of @chipper1 while he's out Craigslisting or researching or doing whatever it is he does when he's not here.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

rarefish383 said:


> Then when he topped out at $7, he got them both.


He may not have realized he was bidding "per piece".
I saw a guy bit for traps once. He thought he was getting a dozen traps for $12. or something, but it was per trap.
When the auctioneer said "sold, $12. each." the guy back peddled.
Auctioneer asked the crowd, did any one else not understand? Silence.
No rebidding...sold, $12. per piece. Next...


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> Took a ride out to the cemetery this afternoon My dad passed 21 years ago today. First time I’ve been back since we buried my mom in the end of last November. Kind of a different feeling knowing both of them are now there.
> 
> Sounds like more change coming in the SVK world (not necessarily bad), will keep you fellows posted.


I was raised by my Father and he passed 14 years ago this month. It was almost like loosing two parents at once. He had a routine dental procedure after school(teacher) laid down because he didn’t feel well, never woke up. Infection in his gum, went to his heart and he passed in his sleep.I was 21 when he passed and grew up FAST. Made me who I am today.

Prayers for you and your family SVK. I totally understand.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And in more real news:
> View attachment 902843
> View attachment 902844
> 
> Gotta get ahead of @chipper1 while he's out Craigslisting or researching or doing whatever it is he does when he's not here.


Nice haul man. 
Did a little cutting myself, scrounged up a nice job(seems like a good hobby . I started on the leaning poplar over the drive, then used the skidding winch to pull three others into the woods before they had the same fate as they were leaning a bit towards the drive too. They were all pretty punky and I don't thing a wedge would have done anything, the winch sure is a great tool.


----------



## sean donato

No scrounging today, but my logging buddy stopped by, has a load for me tomorrow. Running to get the dump trailer after work, grab the kids and go fill it up. Don't need a saw, and sounds like he may have his truck to load me. Little short notice, but I'll take what I can get. He said he thought there was some chestnut in the mix, hate to cut that up for fire wood, but I'm not gonna tell him no to it either.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I started on the leaning poplar over the drive, then used the skidding winch to pull three others into the woods before they had the same fate as they were leaning a bit towards the drive too. They were all pretty punky


Being the black locust snob you are, you can probably afford not to make any of it firewood. Poplar sure does go punky fast. If it was on my property at least some of it would have made it to the stacks, but getting paid just to take them down I could see where it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Sorry to hear. How much time did you have on the 362?



Many, many hours. I don't recall just when I bought it but it was years ago. Lots of hours using it with 20, 25, 38 inch bars. It was my main saw. 

I debated just making do with my MS441 but I couldn't picture myself boosting that saw around all summer.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Took a ride out to the cemetery this afternoon My dad passed 21 years ago today. First time I’ve been back since we buried my mom in the end of last November. Kind of a different feeling knowing both of them are now there.
> 
> Sounds like more change coming in the SVK world (not necessarily bad), will keep you fellows posted.



5 kids not enough?


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers,

Went back out to the farm to scrounge some more blue gum rounds for the bonfire. It's a good feeling when you rock up and remember that you've already done half the work.




So I loaded that in the trailer first then got started with the 460 again. 




Loaded up the ute




Gratuitous trailer pic. I was comfortably overloaded, I'm glad I didn't get pulled over on the way home. 




Then I emptied the tank of the 460 on the rest of this log. There's stihl about 30 metres left of this tree to go in the next couple of logs, it must have been pretty tall.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> 5 kids not enough?


Definitely not that!


----------



## Lee192233

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> Went back out to the farm to scrounge some more blue gum rounds for the bonfire. It's a good feeling when you rock up and remember that you've already done half the work.
> 
> View attachment 902932
> 
> 
> So I loaded that in the trailer first then got started with the 460 again.
> 
> View attachment 902933
> 
> 
> Loaded up the ute
> 
> View attachment 902934
> 
> 
> Gratuitous trailer pic. I was comfortably overloaded, I'm glad I didn't get pulled over on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 902935
> 
> 
> Then I emptied the tank of the 460 on the rest of this log. There's stihl about 30 metres left of this tree to go in the next couple of logs, it must have been pretty tall.
> 
> View attachment 902936


That's going to be a helluva bonfire! It seems like you've been scrounging wood for a month for that fire. 
Happy scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The cutting heads are interesting. Some 404 harvester and others have that huge rotating head with teeth. The rotating head takes less ongoing maintenance but if it hit a rock you are looking at 3-4 figures to replace teeth. The harvester bar needs sharpening a few times a day but even if you wreck the bar and chain you aren't out much.


I never realized they were that expensive, or that easy to damage. It makes sense though, I was cutting over concrete a good bit yesterday with a freshly sharpened chain, it's good to know your equipment .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Being the black locust snob you are, you can probably afford not to make any of it firewood. Poplar sure does go punky fast. If it was on my property at least some of it would have made it to the stacks, but getting paid just to take them down I could see where it wouldn't be worth it.


It's all staying where it's laying . I cut it so it was flat on the ground as much as possible after cutting the butts into 16" rounds in case they want to make it into bonfire wood as that's all it's good for unless you were real desperate. They busted up when they hit the ground and the one over the road the top broke out of and came back at me when I made the second cut after cutting it away from the root ball . 
On the way home from there yesterday she let me know they wanted to add the cherry that the one was leaning into to the takedown list. The bottom 12' has quite a few issues, it was pruned as they have a nice bonfire pit in the middle of the circle there, you can see where the damage started and how it opened up all the way to the ground. Cherry trees compartmentalize(heal over a cut) quite well normally, but for some reason this one didn't, what's odd is they have a few other trees on the property that look the same. I'll be taking down an ash that looks to have the slightest bit of life in it yet that tried to heal after another large tree was cut for a view of the river fell into it, at least that one it's obvious what happened. 
Rabbit trail . So I think I will offer to take the larger cherry rounds above the damaged area to the house tonight. They already have more wood at the bonfire pit than they will use in the next 2-3yrs and I have a red oak they are debating on that I would cut to 16" for them if they decide to remove it(I hope they don't, but it will pay well if they do), that would make nice bonfire wood for them.
Pictures later .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day scroungers,
> 
> Went back out to the farm to scrounge some more blue gum rounds for the bonfire. It's a good feeling when you rock up and remember that you've already done half the work.
> 
> View attachment 902932
> 
> 
> So I loaded that in the trailer first then got started with the 460 again.
> 
> View attachment 902933
> 
> 
> Loaded up the ute
> 
> View attachment 902934
> 
> 
> Gratuitous trailer pic. I was comfortably overloaded, I'm glad I didn't get pulled over on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 902935
> 
> 
> Then I emptied the tank of the 460 on the rest of this log. There's stihl about 30 metres left of this tree to go in the next couple of logs, it must have been pretty tall.
> 
> View attachment 902936


That's a lot of of HVBG!
What chains do you use.
That little danger ranger doesn't seem to mind the load at all.


----------



## muad

G'day scroungers. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> G'day scroungers. I hope everyone is well.


Morning buddy .
Great here, you too?


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> No scrounging today, but my logging buddy stopped by, has a load for me tomorrow. Running to get the dump trailer after work, grab the kids and go fill it up. Don't need a saw, and sounds like he may have his truck to load me. Little short notice, but I'll take what I can get. He said he thought there was some chestnut in the mix, hate to cut that up for fire wood, but I'm not gonna tell him no to it either.


That's great, hard not to like that, or to refuse it.
Another hobby I took up .
I loaded the front two rows before the kids got home yesterday(after the tree job), then the kids helped with the other 7 rows, I don't think we were out there an hr total once the trailer was in place. Unfortunately I had to take the tractor off the trailer to put it there, and I had to figure out the rear door and the cover which took a few minutes each, then I had to reload the tractor to use today. Fortunately I have the tractors , there is much I do now I either couldn't do or it would be much more laborious and take a lot longer to do, I'm very grateful for them.
Sure would be nice to have a dump trailer, but I can't have it all.
Hard maple, red and white oak, very little ash, elm, HVBL, cherry, pretty nice mix of hardwood.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That's great, hard not to like that, or to refuse it.
> Another hobby I took up .
> I loaded the front two rows before the kids got home yesterday(after the tree job), then the kids helped with the other 7 rows, I don't think we were out there an hr total once the trailer was in place. Unfortunately I had to take the tractor off the trailer to put it there, and I had to figure out the rear door and the cover which took a few minutes each, then I had to reload the tractor to use today. Fortunately I have the tractors , there is much I do now I either couldn't do or it would be much more laborious and take a lot longer to do, I'm very grateful for them.
> Sure would be nice to have a dump trailer, but I can't have it all.
> Hard maple, red and white oak, very little ash, elm, HVBL, cherry, pretty nice mix of hardwood.
> View attachment 902976
> View attachment 902977


I did get some guff from my uncle when I called to see if I could have the trailer last evening. He claims he was taking scrap in today, but he's been saying that since we bought it. Told him he could have it back tonight if I got done early enough today. I do have to be at work at 5am tomorrow so I'll not be staying up late. Kinda got the countdown till its time to go.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Morning buddy .
> Great here, you too?



Blessed and highly favored, though I don't deserve it. 

Just working a lot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm glad I didn't get pulled over on the way home.



I haven’t heard of a load like that getting that type of attention here. If hauling out of the National Forest a Forest Service Law Enforcement Officer might pull you over to check your woodcutting permit, but I’ve never had them focus on weight. And yes, myself and others bring out very heavy loads.


----------



## Haywire

Weather's a bit different from last Friday, but still a beautiful day to scrounge. Mostly Lodgepole, some spruce.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Sorry to hear. How much time did you have on the 362?


I tried to answer yesterday but the site is screwing up, It didn't post. I have lots of hours on the saw but don't know how many. I don't even recall when I bout it but it was many years ago and has been my main saw. Been eatting 10-12 cord/yr, seomtimes more.

I tried the MS191 today. Not impressed. With a 16" bar, fresh chain cuttin 14" willow logs, it was way slower than the 362, termperamental on starting, hardly any power. I doubl it would pull a 20" bar. I keep telling myself that it isn't broken in yet but...

I'm taking the 362 to John's Saw Shop in Lewistonk, Id tomorrow to get a second opinion and if it needs it, leave it there to be fixed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Lee192233 said:


> That's going to be a helluva bonfire! It seems like you've been scrounging wood for a month for that fire.
> Happy scrounging.



Thanks! Very time consuming but it's a labour of love I suppose. Other people would help if I asked but it has almost become a matter of pride to do it all myself. Also, I can use the exercise. Here's the current state of play (the kayaks are not going on the bonfire nor the defunct cubby house and slide!). There's a few cubes of peppermint logs near left, 3-4 cubes of blue gum rounds and halves near right, a cube of poles next to the slide on the left, then a couple of cubes of rounds and junk wood by the swing set, 3 cubes of leaves/bark/sticks just behind that and another couple of cubes of poles behind that. I reckon I'll get another couple of cubes of blue gum rounds and another couple of cubes of poles, then some long tops with leaves stihl on and we'll be set. 






chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of of HVBG!
> What chains do you use.
> That little danger ranger doesn't seem to mind the load at all.



I currently have stihl full chisel on the 460 and semi chisel on the 661 (Why? Because they didn't have a 25in loop of full chisel when I needed a new chain for Limby and there was no-one there competent enough to make one up). Either is fine in green blue gum but you can't use full chisel or carbide in dry blue gum as it hardens remarkably as it dries. I broke a whole lot of cutters off a carbide chain once in dry blue gum and put backward facing burrs on every cutter in full chisel. 

The 460 has been grabby as hell. I thought I must have taken the rakers down to low but when I had a closer look I realised that I had knocked a couple of cutters out of plumb sideways at some point so I'll be straightening them up again. 



mountainguyed67 said:


> I haven’t heard of a load like that getting that type of attention here. If hauling out of the National Forest a Forest Service Law Enforcement Officer might pull you over to check your woodcutting permit, but I’ve never had them focus on weight. And yes, myself and others bring out very heavy loads.



It's not the local cops but the highway patrol that you have to look out for and they can turn up anywhere. The ranger is rated to tow only 750kgs unbraked (3500kgs braked) and I would have had nearly double that in the trailer. Green blue gum is up to 1200kg/cubic metre. I would have got fined for sure.


----------



## chipper1

Well no scrounged cherry for me today. Sure sucks getting paid to cut it up and not getting to take any home lol. He said they are going to get their wood stove looked at soon and hope to burn the wood 22/23 season.




Didn't even trash my chain flush cutting the stump  . I did not a rock that I don't know how, it has marks on it that are obviously from a chain, only chain that has a couple marred cutters is on the 372. My phone was charging when I was cleaning up and found the rock, I'll try to remember next time I'm there to get a picture. Just noticed you can see it sitting on the rocks around the fire pit area, not sure if you can see the marks on it though as I'm on my phone.


----------



## sean donato

Got to try out the new dump. Happy days! Didn't even have to run a saw, my logging buddy did the cutting. I'll tell you what, his 572xp is a very impressive saw. Thing rips way better then any of his old 372xpx's. Got some chestnut in this load. Felt bad cutting it up for fire wood. Beautiful wood. Heavy as sin. 



Trailer pulled like a dream, truck did great, till I hit the big hill coming home. Pretty sure I have a cracked flex plate. Started banging and clanging at my feet when it hit 3rd gear and converter locked up. Have to look at it with the scope this weekend. Always something.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Got to try out the new dump. Happy days! Didn't even have to run a saw, my logging buddy did the cutting. I'll tell you what, his 572xp is a very impressive saw. Thing rips way better then any of his old 372xpx's. Got some chestnut in this load. Felt bad cutting it up for fire wood. Beautiful wood. Heavy as sin.
> View attachment 903089
> 
> 
> Trailer pulled like a dream, truck did great, till I hit the big hill coming home. Pretty sure I have a cracked flex plate. Started banging and clanging at my feet when it hit 3rd gear and converter locked up. Have to look at it with the scope this weekend. Always something.


Nice load.
Bummer about the truck.
I just realized my parking brake is doing nothing on my excursion, I need to look into that, I don't want to damage the axle/driveshaft/trans with all the loading/unloading of the tractors and whatnot.


----------



## tfp

First time scrounging with the 500i... got all the easy stuff from this location now, next time a lot more manual labor will be required


----------



## Lionsfan

tfp said:


> First time scrounging with the 500i... got all the easy stuff from this location now, next time a lot more manual labor will be required
> 
> View attachment 903122
> 
> View attachment 903123
> 
> View attachment 903124


Show us some more pictures of your truck!


----------



## rarefish383

Sandhill Crane said:


> He may not have realized he was bidding "per piece".
> I saw a guy bit for traps once. He thought he was getting a dozen traps for $12. or something, but it was per trap.
> When the auctioneer said "sold, $12. each." the guy back peddled.
> Auctioneer asked the crowd, did any one else not understand? Silence.
> No rebidding...sold, $12. per piece. Next...


It’s all on line bidding, so no person standing across from you to build up bidding fever? I figured he wanted one stack and bid on both to make sure he got one. When I looked last, it was at $4. My buddy and I were saying that there would be one idiot that would come in to pay and pick up, and say, “I only want ten”. It’s a poor way to sell it. It was steel banded, just sell the stack, one money, no confusion. I know the auctioneer, he’s a real good guy. If the buyer didn’t understand, he may have taken one pile back. last year I bought a John Deere X500 from him for $3700. I was looking through the catalogue and he had two X500’s listed. one Of the helpers taking the pics saw a number on the hood and entered it under that number, the other took the number off a hang tag on the key. It got entered under both numbers. I pointed it out to him. He corrected it. Things happen. People don’t pay attention.


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> I tried to answer yesterday but the site is screwing up, It didn't post. I have lots of hours on the saw but don't know how many. I don't even recall when I bout it but it was many years ago and has been my main saw. Been eatting 10-12 cord/yr, seomtimes more.
> 
> I tried the MS191 today. Not impressed. With a 16" bar, fresh chain cuttin 14" willow logs, it was way slower than the 362, termperamental on starting, hardly any power. I doubl it would pull a 20" bar. I keep telling myself that it isn't broken in yet but...
> 
> I'm taking the 362 to John's Saw Shop in Lewistonk, Id tomorrow to get a second opinion and if it needs it, leave it there to be fixed.


_I'm going to guess that if you got a 261 Ver II it would be perfect for you. Trade the 362 and 191 in on it!_


----------



## Ambull01

Figured since I had everything out I may as well test out these sound deadening sheets. Stuff better work because it's a lot more time consuming than I thought.


----------



## Lionsfan

Sandhill Crane said:


> He may not have realized he was bidding "per piece".
> I saw a guy bit for traps once. He thought he was getting a dozen traps for $12. or something, but it was per trap.
> When the auctioneer said "sold, $12. each." the guy back peddled.
> Auctioneer asked the crowd, did any one else not understand? Silence.
> No rebidding...sold, $12. per piece. Next...


Depends on the traps. I sold off all my traps 17 years ago when I realized that raising kids left ZERO time to run a line let alone put up fur. At the time, some of the high -end coyote traps were well over $20 a piece for new steel. heck, even decent coon traps were $7-$8 bucks a piece once you added chain, swivels and whatever you needed for anchoring.


----------



## svk

Traps...another thing that’s cheap to sell but expensive to buy.

I have several 330 conibear for trapping beaver. And I occasionally borrow a 110 or 220 from my neighbor when I end up with a problem groundhog.

One year we had a lot of problem beaver at the house. Right before dusk I put out two 330’s in his sluiceway. Sitting at the fire pit (about 50 yards away) waiting for the snap. SNAP splash slash splash silence. Gave it ten minutes and went over. Empty trap but some white feathers floating. Darn diver duck (probably a merganser) set it off and was too small to be caught. I’m sure he about pooped his pants after that ordeal. Reset the trap and the beaver was in by morning.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What types of traps are you guys talking about? We can only use cage type traps here in California, the type that clamps their foot were outlawed when I was a kid.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What types of traps are you guys talking about? We can only use cage type traps here in California, the type that clamps their foot were outlawed when I was a kid.


I’m assuming those guys are talking about foothold. I’m talking about what are PC called “body gripping traps” ie they snap around the animals neck when they pass through.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> _I'm going to guess that if you got a 261 Ver II it would be perfect for you. Trade the 362 and 191 in on it!_


My age is showing. The saw is a 291, not 191. It was sounding a lot better today, maybe just needs breaking in. It is very annoying to start. I'm used to Stihl "choke on, pull twice and it coughs, choke off pull and it runs. The 291 I pull 3 times - no cough. I figure one more pull and it'll be flooded so take choke off. Lots of pulls with no result. Back to start and repeat. take a break and figure 'try again' and it is running with one pull (no choke). 

I'm taking the 362 to Lewiston Monday to see what they say. I may take the 291 and have them demonstrate the start procedure.


----------



## JustJeff

261 feels a couple pounds lighter and will take a 271's lunch money

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I’m not a fan of the 291 either. I’d bet a V2 261 would be indistinguishable in power from that 362 and noticeably lighter.


----------



## Haywire

Some maple for Neil of London.


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> What types of traps are you guys talking about? We can only use cage type traps here in California, the type that clamps their foot were outlawed when I was a kid.




Like this. Very effective for beaver trapping. Here in Wisconsin you can only use the larger 280 and 330 size in water for trapping beaver. This is to prevent trapping non target species and domestic animals.


----------



## svk

Eventually those damn beaver will break the triggers off when they are in the death roll. I bought a few extras to keep in hand.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 903203
> 
> Like this. Very effective for beaver trapping. Here in Wisconsin you can only use the larger 280 and 330 size in water for trapping beaver. This is to prevent trapping non target species and domestic animals.


I’ve never seen a size 280. Even a 330 is on the small size if you get into the jumbo beavers. We’ve got them as big as 86 lbs off our property. My personal biggest was 68 lbs.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I’ve never seen a size 280. Even a 330 is on the small size if you get into the jumbo beavers. We’ve got them as big as 86 lbs off our property. My personal biggest was 68 lbs.


I haven't seen the 280 size personally. I referenced the regulations quickly before writing my post and they mentioned the 280 and 330 size traps can't be used on land. I have friends who trap and I've seen 50ish lb. beavers but nothing bigger. 68 lbs is an impressive rodent! 

I pheasant hunt in the Dakotas and Conibears are allowed for dryland sets there. I always carry two very large cable ties in my vest to hold the springs to release my dog if I need to. I hope I never have to.


----------



## svk

Getting to be time for a new wood hauler. This trailer is about 37 years old and is about through. The wheels are wallowed out and cracked around the bore.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> I haven't seen the 280 size personally. I referenced the regulations quickly before writing my post and they mentioned the 280 and 330 size traps can't be used on land. I have friends who trap and I've seen 50ish lb. beavers but nothing bigger. 68 lbs is an impressive rodent!
> 
> I pheasant hunt in the Dakotas and Conibears are allowed for dryland sets there. I always carry two very large cable ties in my vest to hold the springs to release my dog if I need to. I hope I never have to.


We were always very careful about our traps but my dad’s first golden retriever did get caught once. Luckily he heard it and got him out quickly. Luckily, Max was a big/muscular golden and escaped with only damage to one of his front middle teeth.


----------



## svk

Yeah that 68 was a hog. When my BiL skun her out, her face was full of pellets from the year before when she narrowly escaped me.


----------



## svk

Got about 1/6 cord of lake logs split up. Leftovers from left fall’s cleanup. Have to start working on the balsam now.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 903203
> 
> Like this. Very effective for beaver trapping. Here in Wisconsin you can only use the larger 280 and 330 size in water for trapping beaver. This is to prevent trapping non target species and domestic animals.


Pretty sure 220"s are the largest size allowed on dry land in Michigan, and even those have to be 4' off the ground and in a box. There was a HUGE debate a few years back over dry land snares. I trapped most of my young life, and hate regulations as much as the next guy, but I never felt they were a good fit here.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Pretty sure 220"s are the largest size allowed on dry land in Michigan, and even those have to be 4' off the ground and in a box. There was a HUGE debate a few years back over dry land snares. I trapped most of my young life, and hate regulations as much as the next guy, but I never felt they were a good fit here.


I saw a 350 the other day, it was totally rotted out, that ford was a pretty big trap.
Did you find a new scrounging ride yet.


----------



## Lee192233

I'll be helping a friend take care of a large ash tree in his yard tomorrow. We have a fellow church member who is a city arborist who climbs trees taking it down and we're going to be the groundies. It will be my first experience with a chuck and duck chipper. I get to take as much wood home as I want. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow.

Lee


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks! Very time consuming but it's a labour of love I suppose. Other people would help if I asked but it has almost become a matter of pride to do it all myself. Also, I can use the exercise. Here's the current state of play (the kayaks are not going on the bonfire nor the defunct cubby house and slide!). There's a few cubes of peppermint logs near left, 3-4 cubes of blue gum rounds and halves near right, a cube of poles next to the slide on the left, then a couple of cubes of rounds and junk wood by the swing set, 3 cubes of leaves/bark/sticks just behind that and another couple of cubes of poles behind that. I reckon I'll get another couple of cubes of blue gum rounds and another couple of cubes of poles, then some long tops with leaves stihl on and we'll be set.
> 
> View attachment 903058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have stihl full chisel on the 460 and semi chisel on the 661 (Why? Because they didn't have a 25in loop of full chisel when I needed a new chain for Limby and there was no-one there competent enough to make one up). Either is fine in green blue gum but you can't use full chisel or carbide in dry blue gum as it hardens remarkably as it dries. I broke a whole lot of cutters off a carbide chain once in dry blue gum and put backward facing burrs on every cutter in full chisel.
> 
> The 460 has been grabby as hell. I thought I must have taken the rakers down to low but when I had a closer look I realised that I had knocked a couple of cutters out of plumb sideways at some point so I'll be straightening them up again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the local cops but the highway patrol that you have to look out for and they can turn up anywhere. The ranger is rated to tow only 750kgs unbraked (3500kgs braked) and I would have had nearly double that in the trailer. Green blue gum is up to 1200kg/cubic metre. I would have got fined for sure.


Glad I never got stopped with this load last year. I was very surprised how well the Navara handled the load. Having swapped from a Ranger to a Navara (work vehicle they swap them over every 3 years on a lease agreement)I thought I'd be disappointed in the performance of the navara but after a ecu remap on the dyno it's nearly the same as the Ranger.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Glad I never got stopped with this load last year. I was very surprised how well the Navara handled the load. Having swapped from a Ranger to a Navara (work vehicle they swap them over every 3 years on a lease agreement)I thought I'd be disappointed in the performance of the navara but after a ecu remap on the dyno it's nearly the same as the Ranger. View attachment 903314



I went down to Melbourne yesterday to take some wood to my brother and go to the footy (go Dees!) and saw several loads like that travelling in convoy down the Hume highway. I wonder what $$ they were selling for down there?


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Got about 1/6 cord of lake logs split up. Leftovers from left fall’s cleanup. Have to start working on the balsam now.



1/6 cord? Help us out. What's that in WBL?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I saw a 350 the other day, it was totally rotted out, that ford was a pretty big trap.
> Did you find a new scrounging ride yet.


I did. Ended up buying an ext. cab Dodge with a Ram box. Wasn't exactly what I wanted, but it's in nice shape so I compromised a little.


----------



## Philbert

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Having swapped from a Ranger to a Navara (work vehicle they swap them over every 3 years on a lease agreement)I thought I'd be disappointed in the performance of the navara but after a ecu remap on the dyno it's nearly the same as the Ranger.


Had to look it up !

_“The Nissan Navara is the name for the D21, D22, D40 and D23 generations of Nissan pickup trucks sold in Central America, South America, Asia, Europe, South Africa, New Zealand and Australia. In North, Central and South America and some selected markets, it is sold as the Nissan Frontier or Nissan NP300.“_

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Getting to be time for a new wood hauler. This trailer is about 37 years old and is about through. The wheels are wallowed out and cracked around the bore.
> View attachment 903204


Found this one for you today Steve, maybe he'd include the saw in it .
It's also right up the street from where all those morels where found and there's a large chunk of public hunting land about a half mile away .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I did. Ended up buying an ext. cab Dodge with a Ram box. Wasn't exactly what I wanted, but it's in nice shape so I compromised a little.


Sweet.
I'm not sure what the Ram box is?
Since you guys have been talking about the 8' boxes being hard to find, I've noticed a lot of the dodges have 8' beds, my neighbor across the street has one and I see one drive by nearly every day.


----------



## Lionsfan

I'm not sure why my pics keep coming up sideways, I'll figure it out later. Ram boxes have tool boxes built into the bed side and they have a fancy adjustable tie down system. The drawback I see is you will lose all that space ahead of and behind the wheel wells and the boxes would be rendered useless if you put a topper on in the winter. Time will tell I guess.


chipper1 said:


> Sweet.
> I'm not sure what the Ram box is?
> Since you guys have been talking about the 8' boxes being hard to find, I've noticed a lot of the dodges have 8' beds, my neighbor across the street has one and I see one drive by nearly every day.


View attachment 903385
IView attachment 903386


----------



## Lionsfan




----------



## mountainguyed67

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Glad I never got stopped with this load last year. View attachment 903314



With those tandem axles it doesn’t look out of line. Not to me anyways.


----------



## muddstopper

I am posting here because it seems like a lot of car guys post in this thread.
Car problem is a OJ type Ford Bronco. I dont know year, but it shouldnt matter. The problem is the water pump. Now the car had ran hot and leaked the water out and they had put pepper in radiator to try and get the truck home. It worked, but the pepper clogged up every water orfice in the motor, heater, radiator, it just made a mess. After several radiator flushing using stuff you buy at part stores, they decided to replace the water pump, Thermostat and radiator. in about 10 miles and less than 20 miles, The pully came off the water pump shaft. It looks to me the bolt flange was only holding about half of its total contact area, maybe 3/8 inch out of about a possible 1 inch depth. This is a press fit part and one would think the entire bore should be in contact with the shaft. Anyways, Advance Autoparts gave a new water pump and is waiting on corporate office to make a decision as to whether the water pump was defective before paying up for the new radiator and fan that got destroyed, when the pump failed. Today, we replaced the water pump and installed another new radiator and fan. We drove the bronco around the block a time or two and thought everything was fine. She takes the bronco out on the main highway and about 10 miles, slam, bamb, the second new water pump failed exactly like the first new water pump. I havent seen the pump and bolt flange yet, but of course the fan took out the new radiator. We wont be able to talk to the parts store today, but I told them to not let them have the water pump that failed until I can get something to measure the shaft size and the flange hole size. I feel the fit of the parts is not correct and if we give the part back to the parts store, then we have no way of proving right or wrong, one way or the other. I also feel that the parts store, or the company that made the water pump is responsible for replacing the water pump the second time as well as the cost of 2 new radiators and fans. Then there is the issue of the antifreeze lost both times as well as the labor for installing the water pump and radiators. If anybody has an opinion on this let me hear it.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Dropped a gum tree Friday, Loaded and took it to a buddy. I have too much good wood to deal with gum.


----------



## JustJeff

New water pump or a reman?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

ElevatorGuy said:


> Dropped a gum tree Friday,


What do you do with the wrapper? 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> 1/6 cord? Help us out. What's that in WBL?


About 3? Figure 20 WBL per cord here.


----------



## svk

Got about a cord of balsam put up. Now just need to burn the brush and scrap logs next weekend and this project is done. Was and still is insanely windy today so no burning. Had the 16yo helping, he was a huge help.


----------



## Lee192233

One big yard ash removed. It's very impressive to watch a professional arborist do his thing up in the tree. He tied in on the central leader and worked his way around the tree limbing it out from the top down.
I probably got a half cord of wood out of it. Left the real big pieces on the curb for the other scroungers in the area. Didn't feel like dealing with them.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> About 3? Figure 20 WBL per cord here.


Forgive my ignorance. What is a WBL?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What is a WBL?


Wheel barrow load.

I had to ask too, they like to be cryptic here...


----------



## Haywire




----------



## Logger nate

Opened road and cut a few trees at the new job site. 
Private land, most of the red fir is diseased, owner wants all the red fir removed. Still a little snow
Sure nice to be back at it.


----------



## muddstopper

JustJeff said:


> New water pump or a reman?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Dont know, I havent seen the box either of the pumps came in. I am guessing reman


----------



## Ambull01

Lee192233 said:


> I'll be helping a friend take care of a large ash tree in his yard tomorrow. We have a fellow church member who is a city arborist who climbs trees taking it down and we're going to be the groundies. It will be my first experience with a chuck and duck chipper. I get to take as much wood home as I want. Hopefully I will have some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Lee


What is a chuck and duck chipper?


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> What is a chuck and duck chipper?


One that has no control for the feed, it just rips the branches out of your hand, better hope they're not attached to your clothing .
Just chuck it in the chipper, and duck, cause it's going in and you don't want to be in the way!


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I am posting here because it seems like a lot of car guys post in this thread.
> Car problem is a OJ type Ford Bronco. I dont know year, but it shouldnt matter. The problem is the water pump. Now the car had ran hot and leaked the water out and they had put pepper in radiator to try and get the truck home. It worked, but the pepper clogged up every water orfice in the motor, heater, radiator, it just made a mess. After several radiator flushing using stuff you buy at part stores, they decided to replace the water pump, Thermostat and radiator. in about 10 miles and less than 20 miles, The pully came off the water pump shaft. It looks to me the bolt flange was only holding about half of its total contact area, maybe 3/8 inch out of about a possible 1 inch depth. This is a press fit part and one would think the entire bore should be in contact with the shaft. Anyways, Advance Autoparts gave a new water pump and is waiting on corporate office to make a decision as to whether the water pump was defective before paying up for the new radiator and fan that got destroyed, when the pump failed. Today, we replaced the water pump and installed another new radiator and fan. We drove the bronco around the block a time or two and thought everything was fine. She takes the bronco out on the main highway and about 10 miles, slam, bamb, the second new water pump failed exactly like the first new water pump. I havent seen the pump and bolt flange yet, but of course the fan took out the new radiator. We wont be able to talk to the parts store today, but I told them to not let them have the water pump that failed until I can get something to measure the shaft size and the flange hole size. I feel the fit of the parts is not correct and if we give the part back to the parts store, then we have no way of proving right or wrong, one way or the other. I also feel that the parts store, or the company that made the water pump is responsible for replacing the water pump the second time as well as the cost of 2 new radiators and fans. Then there is the issue of the antifreeze lost both times as well as the labor for installing the water pump and radiators. If anybody has an opinion on this let me hear it.


I've never had a situation quite like that happen. Normally they will only replace the defective part.
I think if you get OJ's attorney on it you may be able to help them to recover a lot of the pain and suffering they've had and to get the ride fixed .

Today I checked the oil on the van my wife normally drives, noticed the top radiator hose looked all messed up. Pulled it and ran to town for a new one, not one of three parts stores had it in stock so I had to run into GR to get it from a main hub. So what should have taken 30-40min from start to finish(it was a real easy hose to replace) ended up taking a couple hrs .


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> I've never had a situation quite like that happen. Normally they will only replace the defective part.
> I think if you get OJ's attorney on it you may be able to help them to recover a lot of the pain and suffering they've had and to get the ride fixed .


I think the biggest problem getting them to fix everything is getting them to own up to the damage being caused by their defective parts. Which is why I told the vehicle owners to not give them back the defective parts until I have time to verify if the parts where machined wrong. I feel the pulley flange bore should have 100% contact with the water pump shaft. It is clearly visible that the shaft was only contacting about half of the finished bore. The machining marks are clearly visible in half the bore. I have read a few reviews on the water pumps that Advance sales and it seems we are not the first to have this kind of failure.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> I think the biggest problem getting them to fix everything is getting them to own up to the damage being caused by their defective parts. Which is why I told the vehicle owners to not give them back the defective parts until I have time to verify if the parts where machined wrong. I feel the pulley flange bore should have 100% contact with the water pump shaft. It is clearly visible that the shaft was only contacting about half of the finished bore. The machining marks are clearly visible in half the bore. I have read a few reviews on the water pumps that Advance sales and it seems we are not the first to have this kind of failure.


I've not seen them pay for anything other than the part itself. I hope I'm wrong though and they take care of them, that's a really crappy situation.


----------



## svk

If their parts fail and cause other damage they may pay. But engine internals on a used vehicle may be a tough one. 

When I had those bad ball joints, they covered the install of the parts plus replacing the front drive axle that sheared when the ball joint gave way.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I am posting here because it seems like a lot of car guys post in this thread.
> Car problem is a OJ type Ford Bronco. I dont know year, but it shouldnt matter. The problem is the water pump. Now the car had ran hot and leaked the water out and they had put pepper in radiator to try and get the truck home. It worked, but the pepper clogged up every water orfice in the motor, heater, radiator, it just made a mess. After several radiator flushing using stuff you buy at part stores, they decided to replace the water pump, Thermostat and radiator. in about 10 miles and less than 20 miles, The pully came off the water pump shaft. It looks to me the bolt flange was only holding about half of its total contact area, maybe 3/8 inch out of about a possible 1 inch depth. This is a press fit part and one would think the entire bore should be in contact with the shaft. Anyways, Advance Autoparts gave a new water pump and is waiting on corporate office to make a decision as to whether the water pump was defective before paying up for the new radiator and fan that got destroyed, when the pump failed. Today, we replaced the water pump and installed another new radiator and fan. We drove the bronco around the block a time or two and thought everything was fine. She takes the bronco out on the main highway and about 10 miles, slam, bamb, the second new water pump failed exactly like the first new water pump. I havent seen the pump and bolt flange yet, but of course the fan took out the new radiator. We wont be able to talk to the parts store today, but I told them to not let them have the water pump that failed until I can get something to measure the shaft size and the flange hole size. I feel the fit of the parts is not correct and if we give the part back to the parts store, then we have no way of proving right or wrong, one way or the other. I also feel that the parts store, or the company that made the water pump is responsible for replacing the water pump the second time as well as the cost of 2 new radiators and fans. Then there is the issue of the antifreeze lost both times as well as the labor for installing the water pump and radiators. If anybody has an opinion on this let me hear it.


Couple of things, does the pulley on these new water pumps line up perfectly with the rest of the pulleys? Cause if alignment is bad, that could cause things to go to crap quickly. Some of those motors had pumps that looked identical but the shaft length was different. 

Secondly, I would get my next water pump from somewhere else. Worst case scenario you get your money back on the part from this place. Best case scenario they cover the additional damage. 

Never heard of putting pepper in a radiator to limp something along? Seems it might cause more long term issues if it gets stuck in places that need coolant passing through.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Opened road and cut a few trees at the new job site. View attachment 903455
> Private land, most of the red fir is diseased, owner wants all the red fir removed. Still a little snowView attachment 903453
> Sure nice to be back at it.


I so love your truck.


----------



## Ambull01

chipper1 said:


> One that has no control for the feed, it just rips the branches out of your hand, better hope they're not attached to your clothing .
> Just chuck it in the chipper, and duck, cause it's going in and you don't want to be in the way!


Oh damn I don't want to mess with something like that. I can be a bit clumsy at times too lol. 

Truck is back together now just need to find some trees to cut


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Couple of things, does the pulley on these new water pumps line up perfectly with the rest of the pulleys? Cause if alignment is bad, that could cause things to go to crap quickly. Some of those motors had pumps that looked identical but the shaft length was different.
> 
> Secondly, I would get my next water pump from somewhere else. Worst case scenario you get your money back on the part from this place. Best case scenario they cover the additional damage.
> 
> Never heard of putting pepper in a radiator to limp something along? Seems it might cause more long term issues if it gets stuck in places that need coolant passing through.


how about egg whites???? that's a old on the road cure also.....


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> Oh damn I don't want to mess with something like that. I can be a bit clumsy at times too lol.
> 
> Truck is back together now just need to find some trees to cut


They'll get your attention and you will be less clumsy in a hurry, or...
Heading out now to drop a couple, wont be bringing anything home though, I'm okay with that on these .
I'll leave the steep hill scrounges to the boys out west and in the hills down south.
Finally wording a new clutch for my skidding winch, excited to see how it works. Not long after I bought it I pulled the clutch and cleaned it off(it was covered in grease from the PO spring the chain), used my torch to get some of the grease out of the friction material and then hit it with brake parts cleaner. It helped a lot, for two pulls lol, it should pull a house down with a new clutch and not just a slightly back leaning tree.
This one it the cherry I dropped and diced up the other day. I had it hooked up to a rope and a pulley in the woods(it didn't need much help), but since it was a bit punky on the side where my backcut/ wedge would have been I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Couple of things, does the pulley on these new water pumps line up perfectly with the rest of the pulleys? Cause if alignment is bad, that could cause things to go to crap quickly. Some of those motors had pumps that looked identical but the shaft length was different.
> 
> Secondly, I would get my next water pump from somewhere else. Worst case scenario you get your money back on the part from this place. Best case scenario they cover the additional damage.
> 
> Never heard of putting pepper in a radiator to limp something along? Seems it might cause more long term issues if it gets stuck in places that need coolant passing through.


Truck has a flat serpentine pully on the water pump, alignment shouldnt be an issue. Truck is back to running today. Got new water pump at NAPA, got lucky this time on the radiator, it got a few scratches, but didnt get punctured and fan isnt bent. Guy at the shop says waterpump failure. He also fixed a couple of other issues, it seems the driveshaft bolts where loose, and he is welding up a broken exhaust bracket. The bronco belongs to my sons girlfriend, she has owned it for 15years and has only put about 30k miles on it. It has 157000 total. Not a speck of rust or dents. I offered her $6k for it unfixed, she simply said not for sale.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> One that has no control for the feed, it just rips the branches out of your hand, better hope they're not attached to your clothing .
> Just chuck it in the chipper, and duck, cause it's going in and you don't want to be in the way!


It was quite the experience. The chipper was a Whisper Chipper. It was pretty crazy. I'd throw in a 4" branch about 10 ft long with all the small end branches attached and that thing would suck it in less than a half a second. Throw the branch in and turn your back because you can't get out of the way fast enough and you inevitably get whipped by some branches. It was a very effective machine though.


----------



## rarefish383

@svk , Steve, any chance you have any Zip parts, looking for a recoil?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> @svk , Steve, any chance you have any Zip parts, looking for a recoil?


Sorry, I do not. I gave that 66 to a fellow who is restoring one


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> It was quite the experience. The chipper was a Whisper Chipper. It was pretty crazy. I'd throw in a 4" branch about 10 ft long with all the small end branches attached and that thing would suck it in less than a half a second. Throw the branch in and turn your back because you can't get out of the way fast enough and you inevitably get whipped by some branches. It was a very effective machine though.


Yep, very efficient machines, but also very dangerous.
You either pay close attention, or they will hurt you!

I had quite the experience today working on a crazy steep river bank/embankment. 
Not sure how many times I was up and down this thing hooking the chains/logs, but I'm gonna sleep well tonight.
Anyone who wants the wood can have it .
The maple was only about 9", the ash was around 16 on the stump, and it was a fat little guy quite a ways up, and the wood was hard other then the felling cut. 


The rope for the pulley was about 7' off the ground of the tree it was in, I was able to do it from the high side and lean into it so it was at my shoulders, but it was quite the reach so that was all the higher I could get it.
You can see the maple butt right below the pulley, there's four ash logs to the left of the top.


The house is two story, and it's probably about 20' from the edge, it was real steep.
That big(it's about 3-3.5' across at the base) old dead log/tree was creaking after I cut the ash, not sure why because it wasn't attached to anything I cut. It made me nervous enough to only use one ear muff so I could hear if it moved, it made a couple more sounds while I was down there, it was very odd.




Those limbs are part of tomorrow, if I can do it, my shoulders are a bit sore from pulling myself up the hill by the winch cable. If I would have had my new clutch for the winch, there would have only been two ash logs, it wasn't liking pulling the weight so I had a good number of extra trips up and down, but I got it done.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yep, very efficient machines, but also very dangerous.
> You either pay close attention, or they will hurt you!
> 
> I had quite the experience today working on a crazy steep river bank/embankment.
> Not sure how many times I was up and down this thing hooking the chains/logs, but I'm gonna sleep well tonight.
> Anyone who wants the wood can have it .
> The maple was only about 9", the ash was around 16 on the stump, and it was a fat little guy quite a ways up, and the wood was hard other then the felling cut.
> View attachment 903637
> 
> The rope for the pulley was about 7' off the ground of the tree it was in, I was able to do it from the high side and lean into it so it was at my shoulders, but it was quite the reach so that was all the higher I could get it.
> You can see the maple butt right below the pulley, there's four ash logs to the left of the top.
> View attachment 903638
> 
> The house is two story, and it's probably about 20' from the edge, it was real steep.
> That big(it's about 3-3.5' across at the base) old dead log/tree was creaking after I cut the ash, not sure why because it wasn't attached to anything I cut. It made me nervous enough to only use one ear muff so I could hear if it moved, it made a couple more sounds while I was down there, it was very odd.
> View attachment 903639
> 
> View attachment 903640
> 
> Those limbs are part of tomorrow, if I can do it, my shoulders are a bit sore from pulling myself up the hill by the winch cable. If I would have had my new clutch for the winch, there would have only been two ash logs, it wasn't liking pulling the weight so I had a good number of extra trips up and down, but I got it done.
> View attachment 903641


Does Michigan have any rules about cutting trees near waterways? MN does. Not saying you’d get in trouble but the HO might.

Not trying to be a downer but just my reaction knowing how picky MN is about these things.


----------



## svk

Last year I had trouble with my neck/back after hand splitting firewood. Split a bunch Sunday and no issues. The rear muscles of my upper legs sure are tight after this round. When I took the kids walking in the woods on Sunday afternoon those muscles were cramping like crazy which is something I’ve never had. Guess I better eat more bananas. On the positive side, leg cramps are a hell of a lot easier to deal with than neck issues!!


----------



## rarefish383

Lee192233 said:


> It was quite the experience. The chipper was a Whisper Chipper. It was pretty crazy. I'd throw in a 4" branch about 10 ft long with all the small end branches attached and that thing would suck it in less than a half a second. Throw the branch in and turn your back because you can't get out of the way fast enough and you inevitably get whipped by some branches. It was a very effective machine though.


We had a 16” Asplundh chipper. the whisper model was the next newer one from ours. Ours had a 300 CI Ford in line six. My uncle had the same model with a Ford V8. The V8 was a little wider and his guys kept knocking out the radiator, so Dad ordered ours with the six. The Whisper was much quieter, and knocked the high pitch wine way down. That’s why I can’t hear now. The doctor said my hearing loss is compatible with prop engine fighter planes. When I got married my wife said my back looked like a slave on a Roman gallion.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> When I got married my wife said my back looked like a slave on a Roman gallion.


Oh lord!


----------



## old CB

I run a chuck and duck--a Woodchuck 12. I know quite well why people don't love them. But it's ideal for the pine and other conifers that are pretty much all I cut in this area. Don't even need a chip truck because we shoot chips right back into the woods. Lord, how I love not owning a chip truck. What's nice about a chuck and duck--a drum chipper is its proper name--is the simplicity. Very few moving parts and no hydraulics. You basically have an engine, clutch & bell housing, then a belt transferring drive back to the drum. Three grease zerks (!)--just one for the bearing at the drive end coming out of the bell housing, and one for each bearing for the drum holding the four knives. My chipper is pretty much always running, unlike many in guys in the trade.

Once you know its tricks and learn how to avoid problems, it's not too bad a machine to run. You learn to push stuff in with an open hand, as it will grab stuff out of your hand and rip you open if you're not careful. You do get your hand whacked occasionally, but the only blood I've ever spilled to that thing was due to facial cuts before I learned to wear a helmet with a screen face guard. When you feed dead wood, it often explodes and shoots chunks back at the operator. A chuck & duck isn't for everyone, but I get along with mine. I am very careful to allow no one near it except for my well trained employee.

80 hp (I think, might be 72 hp or some such--hard to know for sure) Deutz diesel, and I do like that outfit--it's oil cooled, meaning no coolant to mess with, the oil runs thru the radiator and back into the engine.


----------



## old CB

Am now into my busy season, so little time to visit here. But we went on a scrounge mission today. I have an arborist who I've been getting wood from for a while. Pretty sweet arrangement, so even though I have my next season's wood in hand, I'm taking all he makes available to keep the pipeline open. Have been getting Lauren who works with me fixed with a winter's worth of wood.

Today's haul from down on the plains was mostly ash, some elm, a few lengths of mulberry, a bit of honey locust, and it was all fished out of a pile with much cottonwood, which we don't mess with. Lauren was having quite a time, as she lacks the experience to identify the various wood just by bark & such. And I've always thought ash and cottonwood bark have similarities, but they're not difficult to tell once you know. Got a full pickup and trailer load, but have to go back in a day or two to get the remainder. We've been getting a good bit of ash and honey locust from this outfit--nice to have.


----------



## Haywire

My little bud made this for me today at preschool.


----------



## old CB

Leg cramps . . . when I was 45 yrs old, first night out on a week-long cross-state bike ride, overworked from biking serous hills & being short on sleep--I got introduced to leg cramps. Thighs locked up tight--it's excruciating. Had never had them before and had no understanding of them. I learned fast.

With age, however, they are now a lousy, constant threat. Have learned to mostly prevent them, unless I forget or get lax about prevention. Bananas--have daily gone through 3--5 on hot summer days, and I don't like bananas. Now my go-to is coconut water. Two to three cans for any workday. Copious water, of course. Bananas when I can force them down. Hot shower after work is essential (not sure why, but it works). And vinegar. I swig apple cider vinegar from the bottle, can get three good swigs before gag reflex puts a stop to it. Have to keep a bottle of vinegar at the side of the bed, for the rare times when no amount of prevention worked. Oh, and no sugar late in the day. I used to mix maple syrup and peanut butter for a late evening snack--had to give it up.

My thighs are constantly at risk for cramps, but a builder friend--lots of ladder and on your feet all day--Frank said he gets 'em in his calves. Terrible either way. Frank's wife is nearly deaf, can't hear much of anything without hearing aids. He said he was out of the bed & on the floor one night, writhing with pain, and only way to get his wife's help was to throw the cat on her.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellas, a little light scrounging this morning. 

Sliced up the next blue gum log with the 241 first up.




Stihl have this one to go




There's also another one that has rolled a couple of metres down the bank which I'll grab as well.







I think that by the end of this tree I'll have enough proper wood for the bonfire, then just need to scrounge up a few other bits and pieces then construct.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Does Michigan have any rules about cutting trees near waterways? MN does. Not saying you’d get in trouble but the HO might.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer but just my reaction knowing how picky MN is about these things.


For the most part no, but certain rivers do, especially the "natural rivers" .
This is backwater from a dam and the level is pretty consistent. I lived on the floodplain of the grand river and no-one ever said anything about removing trees, but I didn't ask either.
Saw a couple muskrats about 20' from me today, yesterday there was an opossum in their live trap(home owners, not the muskrats).
Where I piled most of the branches there's a huge hole in the bank from a broken fitting on a 4" drain tile, they didn't know why it was there lol. There is at least one critter hole on the back wall of the hole, they called it a cave . I think they could use a couple more traps, and some new tile .
I had a couple mallards visit me down there today, they were only about 15' from me when I was pulling these out. Also saw two bald eagles yesterday and one today. When I dropped the cherry I heard whoo-hoo, I thought it was the homeowner, it was an owl. Great place to work, other than the hill!




svk said:


> Last year I had trouble with my neck/back after hand splitting firewood. Split a bunch Sunday and no issues. The rear muscles of my upper legs sure are tight after this round. When I took the kids walking in the woods on Sunday afternoon those muscles were cramping like crazy which is something I’ve never had. Guess I better eat more bananas. On the positive side, leg cramps are a hell of a lot easier to deal with than neck issues!!


Surprisingly I haven't had any hard core cramps(just minor) after my many trips up and down this hill and across it.
Today I brought a gallon of water with and was determined to leave if I drank it all. I finished it off and then finished de-limbing the maple the ducks are near in the picture and left, normally I would have went for one more. When I got to the truck I looked in the mirror and I was pretty sunburnt, wasn't expecting that. I was thinking of you and the lake logs when I was cutting that one up .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> My little bud made this for me today at preschool.
> View attachment 903822


You're obviously doing something right .


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Leg cramps . . . when I was 45 yrs old, first night out on a week-long cross-state bike ride, overworked from biking serous hills & being short on sleep--I got introduced to leg cramps. Thighs locked up tight--it's excruciating. Had never had them before and had no understanding of them. I learned fast.
> 
> With age, however, they are now a lousy, constant threat. Have learned to mostly prevent them, unless I forget or get lax about prevention. Bananas--have daily gone through 3--5 on hot summer days, and I don't like bananas. Now my go-to is coconut water. Two to three cans for any workday. Copious water, of course. Bananas when I can force them down. Hot shower after work is essential (not sure why, but it works). And vinegar. I swig apple cider vinegar from the bottle, can get three good swigs before gag reflex puts a stop to it. Have to keep a bottle of vinegar at the side of the bed, for the rare times when no amount of prevention worked. Oh, and no sugar late in the day. I used to mix maple syrup and peanut butter for a late evening snack--had to give it up.
> 
> My thighs are constantly at risk for cramps, but a builder friend--lots of ladder and on your feet all day--Frank said he gets 'em in his calves. Terrible either way. Frank's wife is nearly deaf, can't hear much of anything without hearing aids. He said he was out of the bed & on the floor one night, writhing with pain, and only way to get his wife's help was to throw the cat on her.


I’ve found that Himalayan pink salt helps. A friend that does 100 mile marathons and Iron Man races told me about it. It’s basically like unprocessed salt. It has sodium, calcium, magnesium, potassium, and most of the trace elements you sweat out. I could eat ten pounds of banana’s and it didn’t help at all. V8 juice worked better than nana’s, and magnesium supplements work very well. But, for me, the pink salt worked the best. But, I’m 65, and my B/P is 120/74. So, my doctor said I can use salt for my cramps.


----------



## old CB

Thanks Joe! First I've heard of that. V8 used to be my standard, but somehow fell off my regimen. I'll try the salt.


----------



## Cowboy254

I claim no special knowledge regarding cramps, however my old man would cramp every single day from his teen years until a couple of years ago. It just wasn't a normal dinner if Dad wasn't jumping out of his chair at some point clutching his leg. He has almost eliminated them by increasing his plain salt intake. He has exercised a considerable amount all his life. From what I have seen, people's causes of cramp vary and so might the solution. The only thing with increasing your salt is that in some people it can raise blood pressure so if you're thinking of going down that path, to it in consultation with your doc and make sure your BP remains ok and your blood tests as well.


----------



## svk

Got a massive cramp in bed this morning. Had to extend my leg quickly as the cramp was excruciating.


----------



## old CB

Regarding the salt, I've never been one to reach for the salt shaker, as everything tastes fine to me without it. But a couple years ago when I mentioned my leg cramps to a physical therapist, she said maybe salt would help. So I began dumping sea salt (like the Himalayan pink, it has potassium and other trace minerals) on pretty much everything I ate. I've always had low blood pressure, so I wasn't worried. 

Then last year about this time my annual physical exam with my doc was scheduled for Zoom. My wife, a retired nurse, took my blood pressure beforehand. Can't recall the numbers, but it was way higher than it had ever been. Altho when I told my doc she just nodded and said fine. Apparently what's high blood pressure for me is regular for others. So I've not been doing salt in the past year. But I'll try the Himalayan pink.

And, yeah SVK, leg extension is Job One when the cramps hit. Numerous times I've tried to climb out of bed and either stand and walk or get my legs jammed between bed and wall. Have had some interesting times stumbling around, nearly fell downstairs one time trying to get to the kitchen for vinegar. Kind of funny to my wife, but nothing about cramps has ever made me laugh.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Kind of funny to my wife, but nothing about cramps has ever made me laugh.


What about the cat getting thrown onto the wife lol.
One time my leg started to cramp as my kiddo sat down on my foot, I straightened it out and sent her sailing . I was laughing, and writhing in pain at the same time, would have made heck of a video . Everyone else was just looking on wondering what was going on .


----------



## rarefish383

I forgot if I posted a pic of the rock I planted last week, went back a few pages and didn't see it, so here it is again. It seems to be thriving. I've been watering it for an hour every morning. It even started to produce fruit after a day of two.


----------



## rarefish383

My wife like this one so much she decided I should plant some more on the other side of the drive.


----------



## MustangMike

The only times I've had read bad leg cramps is when I biked too hard ... usually trying to stay with younger/stronger guys.

Sometimes it would happen in the middle of a ride, other times several hours later.

I don't get them when I stay "within my limits", but I always eat lots of salt.

When I was in college, on the wrestling team, they did not understand the importance of hydration, and we were not allowed to drink during the 2.5 hr workout in a heated wrestling room. We often dropped about 8 lbs from weigh in to weigh out, and I was wrestling at 177 lbs. The first thing we did after practice was drink fluids, then pour salt into the palm of you hand and pop it in your mouth and wash it down. Otherwise, you would often get light headed. Looking back on it, we must all have been tough SOBs!!!

One time I tried to get back down to 167 for a tournament. I could not drink anything for fear of not making weight. I tried to chew a piece of gum and it just broke up in my mouth and was like chewing on sand paper, it did not even stick together! Turned out to be a big mistake, 167 was the most crowded weight class!


----------



## svk

You can train your body to conserve water, check out the snake diet. Certainly effective for losing weight or if you need to go hours without beverages but maybe not the best long term.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cycling hard gives me BAD cramps. Or it does in spells, with no difference I could ever ID in fitness or diet. @Cowboy254 will likely know this, cycle a lot (and neglect your stretches) and you'll get an IT band as tight as a piano wire ( tbf, it is very hard to stretch effectively) . Cycle a lot with a tight IT band and your inside thigh (abductors??) Work very hard to counter the it band. I'll tell you now a cramped abductor is very painful. Both legs cramping is really painful.... Both legs cramping abductor muscles and outer/upper thigh at the same time just leads to agony, screaming, writhing on the floor and crying. 3 am usually after a long Sunday ride.... For up to 30 mins.
Tonic water helps.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> @dancan is (was) the prolific Canadian scrounger with the van. He's been like gold around here for quite a while - hard to find!


I'm still alive and kicking !!!
Life has given me a few curveballs but me and my family are healthy 
Living situation has changed , work situation has changed and changed and changed but I still own all my saws and axes lol
You'd be amazed how much gear you can stuff in a Yukon


----------



## dancan

If you guys only knew how much spruce and pine that I ran through the chipper last summer and fall


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> I'm still alive and kicking !!!
> Life has given me a few curveballs but me and my family are healthy
> Living situation has changed , work situation has changed and changed and changed but I still own all my saws and axes lol
> You'd be amazed how much gear you can stuff in a Yukon


Good to hear from you - been missing the almost daily stories to the undisclosed location and returning with a van full of wood. Hope the health continues and that you get a chance to be burning wood again if you want to. 


dancan said:


> If you guys only knew how much spruce and pine that I ran through the chipper last summer and fall


Heck, I feel bad just seeing downed trees while driving around that won't be firewood so I can only imagine chipping it instead.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey Dan! Good to know you are ok. We all miss your photos and stories lots. Hope you are getting settled and over any bumps. Hope you're back too.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I'm still alive and kicking !!!
> Life has given me a few curveballs but me and my family are healthy
> Living situation has changed , work situation has changed and changed and changed but I still own all my saws and axes lol
> You'd be amazed how much gear you can stuff in a Yukon


If your address changed, I need the new one. My New Years Resolution is to get my Christmas cards out early this year, like in the next week or so.


----------



## djg james

Just got back from a fishing trip yesterday and had a lot of catching up to do. Camped at one of the lakes in the Shawnee National Forest system and I was a little surprised at what I saw. All of the Ash trees were cut down and left to lay. Now I know about Emerald Ash borer disease but I didn't see any bug holes except on one log. I just hope it's not the Federal policy to eradicate the EAB by cutting down every, even healthy, Ash tree. What a waste. And what about Ash tree stock once the EAB is gone? My firewood season will probably start in 2-3 weeks once the fishing slows down. I don't know what I'll find at the 2 log yards since some changes have been made. Seems like he's not using them as dump sites anymore. If not, I don't know where I'l cut.


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellas, I got out yesterday arvo and scrounged the last of this big blue gum. Had to cut this one and then chuck the bits back up onto the track.










Some of it was getting a bit trashy but that'll hardly matter since it will all be going up in one go.







I'll clean up the bark and junk and toss that on the bonfire as well, need some lighter stuff on top to help get it going early on.


----------



## LondonNeil

Is a chain slowly creeping backwards when a saw is at idle something to worry about?

Just ran a tank through the ms180, cutting up some zogger oak limbs. I noticed at one point the chain moving slightly at idle and was just about to reach for a screw driver to adjust the idle speed when I realised it was creeping backwards! Only slowly, but there it was. Is my ickle saw a sick ickle saw?


----------



## tfp

30 minute cramp duration? Until I started taking magnesium I got really bad cramps sometimes if I stretched my legs just before I got out of bed. For the 30 or 40 seconds they lasted in my calf, there was absolutely nothing else going on in the world around me but that incredible pain. I couldn’t imagine that lasting for minutes, not seconds. I take magnesium a couple of times a week and don’t get cramps unless I forget to take them for a while.


----------



## svk

Two bananas a day for the last few days helped me a lot!


----------



## H-Ranch

Wow, @dancan posting and @Cowboy254 scrounging all on the same page? Fellas, it's beginning to feel like the good ol' days! Why, back then if didn't check the thread for a couple days you would be 10 pages behind.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Just got back from a fishing trip yesterday and had a lot of catching up to do. Camped at one of the lakes in the Shawnee National Forest system and I was a little surprised at what I saw. All of the Ash trees were cut down and left to lay. Now I know about Emerald Ash borer disease but I didn't see any bug holes except on one log. I just hope it's not the Federal policy to eradicate the EAB by cutting down every, even healthy, Ash tree. What a waste. And what about Ash tree stock once the EAB is gone? My firewood season will probably start in 2-3 weeks once the fishing slows down. I don't know what I'll find at the 2 log yards since some changes have been made. Seems like he's not using them as dump sites anymore. If not, I don't know where I'l cut.


In MD the Ash trees are all but gone. My friends farm had a 100% kill rate. I was at an auction telling another farmer I know, and he said his were all gone, Then a third farmer that over heard us said I could take all the Ash I wanted from his place, 100% kill also.


LondonNeil said:


> Is a chain slowly creeping backwards when a saw is at idle something to worry about?
> 
> Just ran a tank through the ms180, cutting up some zogger oak limbs. I noticed at one point the chain moving slightly at idle and was just about to reach for a screw driver to adjust the idle speed when I realised it was creeping backwards! Only slowly, but there it was. Is my ickle saw a sick ickle saw?


You might have to tickle, your sick, ickle saw, so it doesn't get fickle.


----------



## LondonNeil

yep cramp for half hour ish. It simply isn't possible to stretch out the abductors and outer thigh together, stretch one and the other is cramping. If it's not so bad i can walk it off a bit, otherwise all i can do is rub my legs. Oddly though I'd go years with no cramp, and then periods suffering quite badly.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> If your address changed, I need the new one. My New Years Resolution is to get my Christmas cards out early this year, like in the next week or so.


I still have that one so mail away !
Just so y'all know , I started a new gig today , gone into the commercial construction world for one of my old shop customers , at cleanup time this afternoon the labor help was running a cordless Hilti circ saw cutting up scrap lumber into firewood


----------



## rarefish383

tfp said:


> 30 minute cramp duration? Until I started taking magnesium I got really bad cramps sometimes if I stretched my legs just before I got out of bed. For the 30 or 40 seconds they lasted in my calf, there was absolutely nothing else going on in the world around me but that incredible pain. I couldn’t imagine that lasting for minutes, not seconds. I take magnesium a couple of times a week and don’t get cramps unless I forget to take them for a while.


I was talking to one of my cousins climbers about cramps once. My cousin walked up at the end of the sentence and said, " cramps are the worse, I get them and can't breathe for 30 seconds". Jamie and I were looking for some old ax handles to beat him with. Ten minutes is a mild case, 20-30 is common.


----------



## Haywire

WD40 works good for cramps. Spray it onto the trouble area, don't drink it.


----------



## Logger nate

rarefish383 said:


> I forgot if I posted a pic of the rock I planted last week, went back a few pages and didn't see it, so here it is again. It seems to be thriving. I've been watering it for an hour every morning. It even started to produce fruit after a day of two.


I planted a rock today too

Pretty sure it got watered at the bottom but I didn’t go check.


Boss decided to take some logs home with him


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> I planted a rock today too
> 
> Pretty sure it got watered at the bottom but I didn’t go check.
> 
> 
> Boss decided to take some logs home with himView attachment 904202




Your boss wasn't going to turn those pretty logs into firewood was he? And this is coming from someone who turns everything into firewood.


----------



## sean donato

Morning gents, had plans to start tearing shingles after work today, but have a high wind advisory, don't really want to be up on the roof and get blown off lol. Pretty gusty out right now, and supposedly the wind is to get worse as the day progresses. Guy I work with said he has 3 oaks that are coming down, and I'm welcome to the wood. Gonna hook up with him before works is over and see if I can follow him home and check them out. Then go home, get the dump trailer and kids, and go get some top soil for the wife's flower beds. Get that unloaded and get it in position to fill full of shingles. Been so busy between work and outdoor stuff hardly gotten time to run a saw. 
My wife decided she no longer likes where the wood shed is located, and thinks I should move it. (Que eye roll) if I'm being honest I did have plans of making it a good bit bigger and was planning on replacing to roof and poles on the one side of it. Guess it wouldn't be too much work to take the other side of the roof down and pull the poles out. Just gonna wait and see if I have time to take on a project like that this year. Her list of stuff she wants done this summer is long to say the least, and I have the one side of the shed darn near full.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Your boss wasn't going to turn those pretty logs into firewood was he? And this is coming from someone who turns everything into firewood.


No, lol. He has a mill, has an order for 60 6x8’s.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Morning gents, had plans to start tearing shingles after work today, but have a high wind advisory, don't really want to be up on the roof and get blown off lol. Pretty gusty out right now, and supposedly the wind is to get worse as the day progresses. Guy I work with said he has 3 oaks that are coming down, and I'm welcome to the wood. Gonna hook up with him before works is over and see if I can follow him home and check them out. Then go home, get the dump trailer and kids, and go get some top soil for the wife's flower beds. Get that unloaded and get it in position to fill full of shingles. Been so busy between work and outdoor stuff hardly gotten time to run a saw.
> My wife decided she no longer likes where the wood shed is located, and thinks I should move it. (Que eye roll) if I'm being honest I did have plans of making it a good bit bigger and was planning on replacing to roof and poles on the one side of it. Guess it wouldn't be too much work to take the other side of the roof down and pull the poles out. Just gonna wait and see if I have time to take on a project like that this year. Her list of stuff she wants done this summer is long to say the least, and I have the one side of the shed darn near full.


That sort of thing never happens when a shed is empty lol.
Can you start building the main structure in the new location and then use pieces of the old one as you go. Maybe the wood that's in it could stay for this season and you could start filling the new one.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That sort of thing never happens when a shed is empty lol.
> Can you start building the main structure in the new location and then use pieces of the old one as you go. Maybe the wood that's in it could stay for this season and you could start filling the new one.


Yeah I thought about that, I'd have to place 2 poles and a cross piece to support the peak of the roof, which could/would be used over. Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Yeah I thought about that, I'd have to place 2 poles and a cross piece to support the peak of the roof, which could/would be used over. Not a bad idea at all.


Make sure you have gas for that generator with our 60 mph winds today. We lost power yesterday for about an hour and a half.


----------



## chipper1

Getting closer to done on the steep bank job, just a few branches to cut on the right side and one taller but thin red oak to dismantle. I have a buddy who will be doing the climbing/rigging on the red oak, I would need a second guy and he's a climber, works for me, and he said the cash works for him .
There's a small pile of logs on the side of the house that I pulled up from the right side and de-limbed, then there's the logs on the hill if anyone wants them, must take them all and the brush, have insurance, and sign a wavier . Oh there is some HVBW branches that will be included .
Customer decided they wanted this one out, I was hoping they would leave it; they would rather clear cut the whole view, which I get, but.
The pile I'm laying on in the next pic is just below the fork of the log in this pic. All the brush from this side of the hill is in a hole ("the cave" as they call it), only level place on the hill. It's about 8' to the ground where my head is.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah I thought about that, I'd have to place 2 poles and a cross piece to support the peak of the roof, which could/would be used over. Not a bad idea at all.


I plan on moving my shed(not woodshed) yet this summer when I get some spare time. I have poles cut to length laying near it and I bought one of those cheap chainsaw lumber mills that rides on a 2x4 so I can mill one side flat as I plan on leaving them under the shed after I move it to raise it up off the dirt a bit. I'll be removing the front porch and supporting the overhang, the porch is easy to remove, but for the overhang I would need to remove the roofing starting at the peak and all the way down, cut the ice and water shield and then cut all the screws holding the porch rafters and maybe remove all the board off the rafters . When I built it I though I could sell it if I built my. pole barn or I could move it to property as a cabin/cottage if we ever bought property, and I would just remove the metal roof and sawzall the whole porch off, moving it 15' to backfill and then back was never part of the plan lol.
Oh, almost forgot, I have to cut the cherry tree growing thru the porch roof before moving it, guess I should empty it too.
The projects never end!


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Make sure you have gas for that generator with our 60 mph winds today. We lost power yesterday for about an hour and a half.


Yep got 10 gallons at the house in stand by mode. I wouldn't be surprised if the power is out when I get home. Just something that happens around my place.


----------



## turnkey4099

Made good progress on the small locust scrounge yesterday. Good size leaner over a batch of dead branches. 2 hours spent just chopping up all the down stuff and piling before I even touched the leaner. Farmer wanted the botton 8' left so I cut it there, fell right next to the pile. Anoher hour clearing that brush and bucking up the log. 

Not so good this morning. Returned with the truck to pickup the small load only to find the guy had torched the brushpile, which went up like a bomb. Not surprising considering everything on the pile was long dead and dry black locust from twigs up to 2" poles Fire managed to burn about half of the rounds. Then couldn't get the truck turned around on that steep slop; multiple tries doing a J turn backing up the slope to no avail - spun out every time before getting far enough up to complete the turn. In that process I managed to back into a gtree and broke back half of the passenger lside OSB rack. I had just fixed that 3 days ago from breaking it the same way.. I get to fix it all over again tomorrow.

It does feel good to be out with the saws again but I'm overdoing it. 5 days in a row about 3 hours/day


----------



## Ryan A

sean donato said:


> Yep got 10 gallons at the house in stand by mode. I wouldn't be surprised if the power is out when I get home. Just something that happens around my place.



Whipping winds over here that will knock down some trees for sure.....


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I don’t really need any wood but who can pass up white oak 2 houses down!?


----------



## Haywire

This lodgepole pine has some built in fire starter.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> No, lol. He has a mill, has an order for 60 6x8’s.


My neighbor,below me, in WV, just got a new Woodland mill. He’s milling up all the pine he can find. He has a nice pile of 2x4’s, 6’s, and 8’s.


----------



## Cowboy254

I've been burning some softwood in the early part of the season - could be Douglass cypress according to @LondonNeil - and the bark is full of resin. It goes up a treat and I've been using the bark to get the fire going but it belches black smoke out the flue when it's burning. I figure that's probably not good but then after burning the wood with full air it probably evens out. At least, the house hasn't burned down yet.

Once we're burning seasoned eucalypt it'll clean out the flue like it always does.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's still damp perhaps?


----------



## svk

Mornin.

The state fire Marshall deemed it too try to burn brush piles so last night I couldn’t torch the last pile of this balsam ****. We did have a “camp” fire (fires under 3’ diameter allowed) and torched a bunch of small branches as well as the stumps pieces I flushed off last weekend. Was kind of funny that we couldn’t burn yet it rained one day this week plus it was lightly sprinkling on us as we sat at the fire. Oh well, it’s nice to almost have this project whipped. There’s a couple tree tops I still need to cut into sections and I saved that for today as my ornery neighbor is up and I try to avoid doing anything when he’s around.


----------



## hamish

Beers cold and life is good!


----------



## Lee192233

hamish said:


> Beers cold and life is good!View attachment 904447
> View attachment 904448


You have snow on the ground and a fire going. We hit 80° today here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Cowboy254

No, the bark is dry and curled up, I have kept it and used it at start-up. The wood is burning fine for short sharp fires in the early season.


----------



## H-Ranch

Been a little lazy about unloading the trailer with other things going on. Did a little noodling today for some maple and poplar boards (and noodles for the chickens), then one WBL to burn possibly later in the week when the roller coaster temperatures dip again, and a few more to replenish the stacks.


----------



## svk

It was over 70 today with fairly high winds. Went out on the lake and marked the big rock as well as a submerged stump and took a little ride. My youngest son and older daughter have shot a bunch of .22 and 20 ga plus a little 30-06 this afternoon/evening. Beautiful weather, I’m still in a t-shirt.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Got a nice bit more wood today.
> The bigger red oak, left most that was still in the pond for the fire there(probably already burned as it was big and hot), 3 nice sticks of green black locust(sounds funny), and a small fork load of dead standing black locust that's already bucked up along with some of the red oak. Easy cord of wood there. I'll buck the rest up soon, but I need to get the woodshed filled with locust before I concern myself with splitting it.
> Edit; there was also a couple gree sticks of maple in there I'll sort out when I buck the red oak up.
> View attachment 901868
> 
> Then the boy and I went down to the creek to see if the steelhead were still in there(they weren't), found this nice cherry stick laying on the trail.
> View attachment 901869
> 
> Also found this deer skeleton, the scroungers had their way with it. I found the jaw about 10' away and put it there for the picture.
> View attachment 901870



I still have that red oak for yah when your ready. You bring the chains

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Haywire

Beautiful day here, too.


----------



## H-Ranch

And 2 more in at dusk - light enough not to need my headlamp, but dark enough i needed the flash for the 2nd pic.


----------



## sean donato

Well, Steve was right. Had the house on the generator for about 4 hours, before I shut it down at bed time. Power came back on sometime over night. Got all the shingles off the roof today, went and got 8 sheets of 7/16 osb. Good lord. Left with the sheeting box of screws and few tubes of flashing cement to the tune of $579.00. Almost fell over. Get up early tomorrow and get the soft spots patched up, slam some felt down and get the tin on. Calling for rain Monday, and I sure as heck don't want to deal with that on a naked roof. On another note, I seem to have a surplus of shingles now that I went with metal roofing. Still need to keep a few square for the patio roof, but likely sell off the rest. 
Ugg, off to shower and bed. Get at it early tomorrow.


----------



## svk

I heard we hit 79 degrees yesterday which for up here had to be a (near) record. Didn’t get too much done but that’s ok. Looking to be another nice day here.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I still have that red oak for yah when your ready. You bring the chains
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


On my way over now!
Not .
The wife and kids just ran down your way last week, since I picked up this job and the weather was great for cutting I stuck around.
Just fixed a 28" chain I have on my ported 372xt(hit a rock), it took a while. Also I did a 20" EXL, which is hard as heck on the ported ms261, just a touch up though. I need to put more new files in the excursion .
Hope you're doing well.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And 2 more in at dusk - light enough not to need my headlamp, but dark enough i needed the flash for the 2nd pic.View attachment 904577
> 
> View attachment 904576


Nice "hauls".
When will you shut the boiler down.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Nice "hauls".
> When will you shut the boiler down.


Ha! I have shut it down about three times now, even put the chimney cap on one time. It's not running now but I expect it might later this week with cool and wet forecast.


----------



## svk

Something in the recoil of my 154 broke. Not sure if it’s the little gear that grabs the pawls or what. So I put the new oiler in this Poulan I got a while back from Brett. Knock on wood that solves the oiling issue.


----------



## H-Ranch

A little too hot to do real work that doesn't need to be done today. Instead, I started making a stool out of firewood so I can sit for a spell.


----------



## Jasent

I like it


----------



## LondonNeil

Me too. Chainsaw carved? I think we need a tutorial!


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Chainsaw carved? I think we need a tutorial!


Mostly chainsaw, finished it with a chisel. If I was better with the saw and bothered to sharpen the chain right proper before I started I probably could have just about finished it with the saw. It's a bit rough, even for my rustic standards so I'll hit it with the orbital sander to smooth it out some, at least enough to minimize the splinters every time I sit down. 

If I gave a tutorial, someone would have to teach me first! I'm sure there are a lot better guys than me already on YouTube with everything you ever wanted to see about chainsaw artistry. But nobody told me I couldn't do it, so I gave it a shot just to see if I could. I have a few other things I want to try, too.


----------



## svk

Boy that’s fancy. Mine have straight legs.


----------



## svk

Lake at the cabin was as smooth as glass this morning. Got choppy later on. Was another warm one, had to be close to what it was yesterday.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Boy that’s fancy. Mine have straight legs.


My daughter asked how i made it... so i told her i cut it, soaked it in water, grabbed both ends, and twisted it! 

For the record, she didn't buy it. But I laughed nonetheless.


----------



## rarefish383

Was supposed to take down a little Chinese Chestnut, over my friends garage tomorrow. He just sent a message it’s supposed to rain all day. I got a set of Gorrilla Ramp Assist springs for my trailer today, think I’ll put them on and see how they work. That 5’ drive on ramp is close to 200 pounds. I’ve been worried I’d give my hernia a hernia. I’ll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Was supposed to take down a little Chinese Chestnut, over my friends garage tomorrow. He just sent a message it’s supposed to rain all day. I got a set of Gorrilla Ramp Assist springs for my trailer today, think I’ll put them on and see how they work. That 5’ drive on ramp is close to 200 pounds. I’ve been worried I’d give my hernia a hernia. I’ll post pics tomorrow.


Had a guy stop Saturday for some wood. He had a home made lift assist. Vinyl covered clothes line wire, and some garage door springs inside a piece of plastic conduit. He lifted his ramp with 1 hand. Said he saw how to make it on YouTube.


----------



## farmer steve

Another load of ash yesterday. That makes 3 in a week from this guy.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Something in the recoil of my 154 broke. Not sure if it’s the little gear that grabs the pawls or what. So I put the new oiler in this Poulan I got a while back from Brett. Knock on wood that solves the oiling issue.
> View attachment 904628


Looks "SUPER CLEAN" lol.
Hows it run.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! I have shut it down about three times now, even put the chimney cap on one time. It's not running now but I expect it might later this week with cool and wet forecast.


If I had one hooked to the water heater, I don't think I'd ever shut it down lol.
Raining on and off here today, but the temps aren't terrible so I may go out and buck up another locust I drug up out of the woods on friday.
I finally put a new clutch in my skidding winch so I wanted to give it a try, so far so good, but I haven't done much with it yet.
I didn't like the way the bearing sounded/felt in the mandrel/shaft that the PTO runs and the chain is older, so I may replace those sometime soon too.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks "SUPER CLEAN" lol.
> Hows it run.


It doesn't run great....not sure if the carb is still stiff from sitting or what. Will play more with tuning next weekend.

The saw is not even used enough to be broken in. I am wondering if it had a bad oiler from the factory and thats why it was shelved.

After the pic I converted it to 3/8LP and 16" bar. 20" .325 is too much for a 46cc saw anyhow.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Another load of as yesterday.


I get a load of A.S. every morning on computer!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> I get a load of A.S. every morning on computer!
> 
> Philbert


Don't know how I missed that. I usually spell check the spell checker.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I finally put a new clutch in my skidding winch so I wanted to give it a try, so far so good, but I haven't done much with it yet.


That looks like work . . . 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Had a guy stop Saturday for some wood. He had a home made lift assist. Vinyl covered clothes line wire, and some garage door springs inside a piece of plastic conduit. He lifted his ramp with 1 hand. Said he saw how to make it on YouTube.


I've seen the youtube ones, not much different from the store bought ones. Mine were $199 at TSC. I asked if they would price match Walmart and they said yes, so I got them for $159. At $159 I figured id have the proper type of stranded cable and such, and not be too much more money into it. The only problem is, the set on top of the side rail, I have standards and side boards. I had to order two pieces of 2X2 angle, 6 ft long, to bolt to the side of the standard rail so they mount outside of the side boards. They won't be ready till noon tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Another load of ash yesterday. That makes 3 in a week from this guy.
> View attachment 904833


Dang that's a pretty trailer, wish I had one like it, but with a head board, so I can stack it higher!


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Another load of ash yesterday. That makes 3 in a week from this guy.
> View attachment 904833


Major street cred points for the lattice board headache rack!


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> Major street cred points for the lattice board headache rack!


Haha, I love it too! I assume the guy's driving a new pickup cuz he knows where to pinch the pennies.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It doesn't run great....not sure if the carb is still stiff from sitting or what. Will play more with tuning next weekend.
> 
> The saw is not even used enough to be broken in. I am wondering if it had a bad oiler from the factory and thats why it was shelved.
> 
> After the pic I converted it to 3/8LP and 16" bar. 20" .325 is too much for a 46cc saw anyhow.


I wouldn't doubt it needing a carb kit, it sat here for a couple yrs, not sure how long it sat at his place, and he probably ran ethanol fuel in it too.
I don't know about the oiler, I don't even remember him telling me what was wrong with it, he just new I was into saws. So he brought me a poulan lol.
Should do fine with a 16x3/8.

I cut up the BL I pulled up from the woods with the ms261.
Only one more row and a little bit more, then I'll have the woodshed fully loaded .
Planted a couple pieces of BL into the ground for the legs of the chicken coop to set on, two more to go. Once the coop is back on them I'll be fencing in a run, no more free range/woods chickens lol.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> That looks like work . . .
> 
> Philbert


Wasn't too bad, a few hrs including removing it from the tractor and re-installing it.
That being said, hopefully it helps it to pull much better, and I don't have to do it ever again .


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Major street cred points for the lattice board headache rack!





Lionsfan said:


> Haha, I love it too! I assume the guy's driving a new pickup cuz he knows where to pinch the pennies.


The lumber/boards were here on the farm when we bought the place. $14 for the lattice and a hand full of deck screws. This one is $215 online so I figure i have $200 to spend on saw stuff and beer.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> On my way over now!
> Not .
> The wife and kids just ran down your way last week, since I picked up this job and the weather was great for cutting I stuck around.
> Just fixed a 28" chain I have on my ported 372xt(hit a rock), it took a while. Also I did a 20" EXL, which is hard as heck on the ported ms261, just a touch up though. I need to put more new files in the excursion .
> Hope you're doing well.



We are doing good man. Thanks for asking. Hope you and the family are good too. 

Its been a busy spring. Im trying to get ALL the projects done that have been laying around the garage and house for years. Made and sold a bench out of that leftover slab of oak in the front yard. Now we are finishing up a nice live edge headboard. 

Next is this drill press i think. Got it for free. Just needs a little work.








How have you and the family been Brett? 

Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## djg james

U&A said:


> We are doing good man. Thanks for asking. Hope you and the family are good too.
> 
> Its been a busy spring. I trying to get ALL the projects done that have been laying around the garage and house for years. Made and sold a bench out of that leftover slab of oak in the front yard. Now we are finishing up a nice live edge headboard.
> 
> Next is this drill press i think. Got it for free. Just needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you and the family been Brett?
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Wow, nice drill press. Too small of foot. Weld a bigger base on.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it needing a carb kit, it sat here for a couple yrs, not sure how long it sat at his place, and he probably ran ethanol fuel in it too.
> I don't know about the oiler, I don't even remember him telling me what was wrong with it, he just new I was into saws. So he brought me a poulan lol.
> Should do fine with a 16x3/8.
> 
> I cut up the BL I pulled up from the woods with the ms261.
> Only one more row and a little bit more, then I'll have the woodshed fully loaded .
> Planted a couple pieces of BL into the ground for the legs of the chicken coop to set on, two more to go. Once the coop is back on them I'll be fencing in a run, no more free range/woods chickens lol.


I’ll probably throw a carb kit into it as time allows. I’m a little short on small saws at the moment that can be bounced around/strapped to the four wheeler etc as I’ve just got my 242 and 439, both of which I’d like to keep in nice condition. So it would be nice to have this one running.

When I got rid of most of my small, non running saws I kept all of Husky and Poulan saws in this family as they are generally good runners and easy to repair.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Don't know how I missed that. I usually spell check the spell checker.


well _'as'_ is a word as... are many other similar words.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wood falls constantly around here, if not being taken down. some spectacular tip overs, snaps in two up country from winds of late!... this bit of pecan just a few blocks away. fell from above, been sitting for a few weeks now... ez scrounge. by curb, open lot...


----------



## U&A

djg james said:


> Wow, nice drill press. Too small of foot. Weld a bigger base on.



Yup. Its going to get one with locking casters. 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Lake at the cabin was as smooth as glass this morning. Got choppy later on. Was another warm one, had to be close to what it was yesterday.
> View attachment 904722


hey steve, have them water wolves showed up yet?


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally got the log grapple plumbed in wired and working. The grapple came with SSQA quick attach and the 3rd valve had agriculture quick attach. So I ordered fittings for the 3rd function valve kit. Now
I can drag the big rounds down and noodle it up


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> hey steve, have them water wolves showed up yet?


Pike? They should have spawned by now. Never saw any in the shallows this year.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Wow, nice drill press. Too small of foot. Weld a bigger base on.


Looks like the one my friend gave me a few years back. Mine still has the steel table with the attachment places for clamps. I use Ace clamps, but I would love to find an original set. I bet the big steel foot is out there somewhere?


----------



## rarefish383

Well the steps through the flower bed are finished. Now I'm thinking of black pipe for a hand rail? Then have to replant all the stuff I ripped out. My landscape plans work on the ten year plan. Plant small, it's perfect by 5-6 years, and pull it out and start over at ten.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> Well the steps through the flower bed are finished.


Looks nice!

Philbert


----------



## cat10ken

Looks like a perfect place for snakes to hide under those slabs.


----------



## rarefish383

cat10ken said:


> Looks like a perfect place for snakes to hide under those slabs.


We don't have any nasty ones around here, so I let them be. Doesn't matter, the lightest rock is about 400 ponds, so if the snake can squeeze in, I'm not lifting any to chase him out.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## REJ2

Realized I do have more pics of this winters easy scrounge. Paved roads all the way to the cut site, less than 2 miles from home. About 10 pickup loads in all.


----------



## sean donato

Thunk I worked harder this past 4 days being off then I have in the 10 days I worked before that. Got the roof 90% done. Just a bit of trim work to do and flashing around the chimney. Kinda a pain, and its raining today so won't do it today. Need to get the truck inspected tonight anyway. Man does my back and knees hurt like crazy today. I'll grab some pics next time I'm up top.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> *Well the steps through the flower bed are finished. *Now I'm thinking of black pipe for a hand rail? Then have to replant all the stuff I ripped out. My landscape plans work on the ten year plan. Plant small, it's perfect by 5-6 years, and pull it out and start over at ten.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cat10ken said:


> Looks like a perfect place for snakes to hide under those slabs.


any dark place outdoors or even outbuilding(s) is... don't ask me how i know!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> We are doing good man. Thanks for asking. Hope you and the family are good too.
> 
> Its been a busy spring. Im trying to get ALL the projects done that have been laying around the garage and house for years. Made and sold a bench out of that leftover slab of oak in the front yard. Now we are finishing up a nice live edge headboard.
> 
> Next is this drill press i think. Got it for free. Just needs a little work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you and the family been Brett?
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Doing great here, lots of cutting, not as much scrounging, at least for firewood the last couple weeks. I have my eye on a nice dead standing leaner that should if not finish out the last row in the woodshed it will get me real close.
Used some scrounged locust for a nice foundation to set the chicken coop on. Finished setting the coop on that yesterday and tied the green frame to the legs to strengthen it, everything came out perfectly level.
I like that drill press, what a beast. I have one, its probably half or a third of the size of that one lol.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Doing great here, lots of cutting, not as much scrounging, at least for firewood the last couple weeks. I have my eye on a nice dead standing leaner that should if not finish out the last row in the woodshed it will get me real close.
> Used some scrounged locust for a nice foundation to set the chicken coop on. Finished setting the coop on that yesterday and tied the green frame to the legs to strengthen it, everything came out perfectly level.
> I like that drill press, what a beast. I have one, its probably half or a third of the size of that one lol.
> View attachment 905235


Good idea on the BL rounds. As I'm setting up new racks, I always have to level with cinder blocks, etc. I have some short BL logs I could cut as needed.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ll probably throw a carb kit into it as time allows. I’m a little short on small saws at the moment that can be bounced around/strapped to the four wheeler etc as I’ve just got my 242 and 439, both of which I’d like to keep in nice condition. So it would be nice to have this one running.
> 
> When I got rid of most of my small, non running saws I kept all of Husky and Poulan saws in this family as they are generally good runners and easy to repair.


That's not good, being short on saws . I found another one just like it that was also "super clean", it was $10 or you could buy it and another for $15, need me to call on them .
Sure a carb kit and a muffler mod will have that beast back to logging again . I'm trying to get a guy to keep in touch on a bunch of climbing gear, crazy that people post an ad, you let them know you have cash and will buy it all, but they won't call or communicate consistently . I'm just figuring there's a better deal I'm meant to find .
Finished the tree job up, looks like I was never there lol.
If anyone wants the logs, they are still there .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Good idea on the BL rounds. As I'm setting up new racks, I always have to level with cider blocks, etc. I have some short BL logs I could cut as needed.


I planted them around 24" deep, frost is 42 here, but being that it's gravel I doubt I'll ever have a problem.
Could have peeled the bark or used dead standing, but I'm sure it will be fine. The coop looks great sitting on them. Today I'm starting on the run.


----------



## husqvarna257

It's been chicken week around here as well We got 7 barred rocks form the co-op. We ordered and paid for 6 and I did not notice when I put them in the truck tool box I use to start them. I went to Tractor Supply to see if they had SSQA quick attach fittings, no go on that but they had chicks on clearance for $1. They had Cornish game and turkey polts but I am not raising meat birds this year but they had Barred rocks. I had to get 6 of them, 6 is the min you can buy in Ma. The week old chicks took them in no problem. I cleaned out two coops of chicken poop, was I ever glad I had a mask for that! I put all the chicken manure on the garden and I took one coop of birds not laying and put them out there to eat the weeds before I turn it over. Our meat bird hoop house now has the roosters we thought were going to be hens. Memorial day weekend they will be liberated to the yard so we can plant tomatoes in there. 6 years of birds and hay should be perfect soil.


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> I planted them around 24" deep, frost is 42 here, but being that it's gravel I doubt I'll ever have a problem.
> Could have peeled the bark or used dead standing, but I'm sure it will be fine. The coop looks great sitting on them. Today I'm starting on the run.


are you getting meat birds or layers?


----------



## Jasent

I like the barred rocks my self. Were running 120 birds right now


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> are you getting meat birds or layers?


Just layers.
We already have a few, our leftovers from last season.
Just want to get them all penned up.


----------



## Cowboy254

Erection of the community bonfire has commenced. This is probably 1/3 of the core, it's not symmetrical but will even up with more loads. 3 cubes so far. I'll widen the base by another set of rounds and keep it as organised as I can until it reaches a height where I don't want to climb up to place new rounds. Then I'll split bits and chuck them up there by hand. And yes, on the night, I am going to be asking people if they like my large erection.




Daily bonfire updates to come! (sorry)


----------



## svk

I’m thinking about getting a few layers for next year. Going to have to figure out a secured run cause there’s lots of foxes and other predators around.

Fresh eggs are just so damn good.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> I’m thinking about getting a few layers for next year. Going to have to figure out a secured run cause there’s lots of foxes and other predators around.
> 
> Fresh eggs are just so damn good.


electric fence will do wonders for that and they have solar powered ones as well, . I am stripping one coop at a time and pulling up the cheap self stick tile and painting the floor with roof cement. Pulling bits of tile out when cleaning a coop gets old


----------



## Jasent

I’ll second the electric fence. Works great


----------



## svk

Had to laugh about the electric fence....my great uncle (who was quite the character) had tremendous issues with beavers on his property and rigged up a live wire to deter the damn things....never got any beavers but did get a heron once.


----------



## old CB

Back in my ranching days ('80s & 90s) I used to run a LOT of hotwire (electric fence), mostly around wheat fields for winter wheat pasture, 300 or more acres broken into smaller chunks on multiple places. In a few places we could plug in the fence controllers, but most of our places were not served by electricity so we depended on 6-volt auto batteries (recharging was a PITA). The solar fence controllers were new on the market, novel & expensive--outside my budget.

One spring, just after we'd all removed cattle from wheat pasture, I was out hunting a stray steer and found myself on a neighbor's place where a solar fence charger was hooked up to his hotwire. It was turned off since the cattle were gone from the place. Without really thinking about it, I just idly switched the thing on out of curiosity. At that exact split second a jet broke the sound barrier, leaving me for a moment to feel like I'd triggered a massive explosion. A moment later I understood what had happened, but it sure had me rattled.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> beavers but did get a heron once


One time when cutting hay--the old fashioned way with a sickle bar mower--I was going right along with the tractor and ran onto a brown heron in the meadow. The brown heron is little brother of the tall blue heron--they blend pretty well into their surroundings--so I didn't see this one until the mowing machine cut his legs off. Felt terrible about it, but there was nothing to be done. Some coyote ate well that evening.

Another time, mowing oats hay (god that stuff made great feed) I looked back several rows behind the swather and saw a sizable brown lump between the windrows, which didn't make sense. Stopped the tractor, went to investigate. I had beheaded a fawn. That thing never moved from its bed, just flattened itself so the body was unmolested. Hunted and hunted but could not locate its head. The body was perfect, smooth, silky--so at dinner time I brought it home to show the kids. They were interested, kinda, but my wife had a fit. "You bring home a headless corpse--they'll be traumatized." I bet anything if I asked them now (in their 40s) they probably would not recall that such a thing ever occurred.


----------



## sean donato

old CB said:


> One time when cutting hay--the old fashioned way with a sickle bar mower--I was going right along with the tractor and ran onto a brown heron in the meadow. The brown heron is little brother of the tall blue heron--they blend pretty well into their surroundings--so I didn't see this one until the mowing machine cut his legs off. Felt terrible about it, but there was nothing to be done. Some coyote ate well that evening.
> 
> Another time, mowing oats hay (god that stuff made great feed) I looked back several rows behind the swather and saw a sizable brown lump between the windrows, which didn't make sense. Stopped the tractor, went to investigate. I had beheaded a fawn. That thing never moved from its bed, just flattened itself so the body was unmolested. Hunted and hunted but could not locate its head. The body was perfect, smooth, silky--so at dinner time I brought it home to show the kids. They were interested, kinda, but my wife had a fit. "You bring home a headless corpse--they'll be traumatized." I bet anything if I asked them now (in their 40s) they probably would not recall that such a thing ever occurred.


Just last year I had a friend in harvest out west , said the got a small buck caught up in the header of a big combine. Sucked his butt right in till they got it stopped. Pretty nasty mess, felt awful bad for the deer but nothing they could do about it. He said it took a few hours to get all of him out if the header. His boss wouldn't allow pictures, but he said it wasn't a nice sight.


----------



## Jasent

I’ve seen a lot of nasty messes caused by critters going in the header of a combine or swather. Turkey, deer, ground owls, coyote, porcupine. They make a mess!


----------



## Cowboy254

Bonfire update. About 5 cubes worth down there now. 




I plan to get the rest of the wood down there this weekend, along with the poles and leafy tops. We have rain coming on Monday so I'll keep the light stuff (leaves/bark/sticks) under cover until the rain finishes up. It is currently about 5.5 ft high.


----------



## husqvarna257

that is going to be a long burn time


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy will be melting everyone's vinyl siding within a 3 mile radius! Haha


----------



## Logger nate

Well my son was able to get his chicken coop built, boards we milled last year from a red fir at moms, osb was scraps from construction sites and plywood that was dropped from a helicopter on its way to a ranch on the salmon river, metal roofing that blew off hanger roof. It’s 13 x 20, room for 100 chickens, has less than $300 in it, pretty good scrounge, lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> Cowboy will be melting everyone's vinyl siding within a 3 mile radius! Haha



That's the aim, it should be a good one - or at least as good as I can do without heavy machinery. The other aim is that when Kiwibro (may he scrounge in peace) looks to the west next Saturday night, he will see a warm orange glow.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bonfire update. Firstly, had to test the stability of the core, I don't want it to fall over.




Took another load down (number 6)




Then number 7. You get to this stage and another load makes a very minor difference.




Then I went out to a mate's farm to scrounge some leafy tops. The first load was a bit sparse in the leaf department but the second load was better. I took the back road into town.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update. Firstly, had to test the stability of the core, I don't want it to fall over.
> 
> View attachment 905673
> 
> 
> Took another load down (number 6)
> 
> View attachment 905674
> 
> 
> Then number 7. You get to this stage and another load makes a very minor difference.
> 
> View attachment 905675
> 
> 
> Then I went out to a mate's farm to scrounge some leafy tops. The first load was a bit sparse in the leaf department but the second load was better. I took the back road into town.
> 
> View attachment 905676


Cowboy, you’ll have to give us an estimate of how many terawatts of energy your going to crank out on the night.


----------



## farmer steve




----------



## Jasent

Scored a big dead willow stump to finish up break in on the 2094. Should be ready for some monster scrounging this summer


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’m thinking about getting a few layers for next year. Going to have to figure out a secured run cause there’s lots of foxes and other predators around.
> 
> Fresh eggs are just so damn good.


sure are! 9 dozen minus a couple in refer currently... all yard eggs. brunch for dinner the other day ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> Back in my ranching days ('80s & 90s) I used to run a LOT of hotwire (electric fence), mostly around wheat fields for winter wheat pasture, 300 or more acres broken into smaller chunks on multiple places. In a few places we could plug in the fence controllers, but most of our places were not served by electricity so we depended on 6-volt auto batteries (recharging was a PITA). The solar fence controllers were new on the market, novel & expensive--outside my budget.
> 
> One spring, just after we'd all removed cattle from wheat pasture, I was out hunting a stray steer and found myself on a neighbor's place where a solar fence charger was hooked up to his hotwire. It was turned off since the cattle were gone from the place. Without really thinking about it, I just idly switched the thing on out of curiosity. At that exact split second a jet broke the sound barrier, leaving me for a moment to feel like I'd triggered a massive explosion. A moment later I understood what had happened, but it sure had me rattled.


lol, good one!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well my son was able to get his chicken coop built, boards we milled last year from a red fir at moms, osb was scraps from construction sites and plywood that was dropped from a helicopter on its way to a ranch on the salmon river, metal roofing that blew off hanger roof. It’s 13 x 20, room for 100 chickens, has less than $300 in it, pretty good scrounge, lol.View attachment 905655
> View attachment 905652


indeed! was over a rancher friends other day... he is getting on... and so said, can you go into the coop and gather the eggs. should be some... maybe a hen, too. just shoo her off... she was there. and 3 of the nest boxes had eggs. i said several have lots of eggs. they sometimes lay in same nest. gathered up doz n half...



got a refer full of fresh yard eggs... 9 doz a week or so back, now less...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update. Firstly, had to test the stability of the core, I don't want it to fall over.
> 
> View attachment 905673
> 
> 
> Took another load down (number 6)
> 
> View attachment 905674
> 
> 
> Then number 7. You get to this stage and another load makes a very minor difference.
> 
> View attachment 905675
> 
> 
> Then I went out to a mate's farm to scrounge some leafy tops. The first load was a bit sparse in the leaf department but the second load was better. I took the back road into town.
> 
> View attachment 905676


i use pine needles... no shortage!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


>


ok, no fires!... said the camper


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Logger nate

Sure hope this isn’t a common problem with the 462
might have to go back to the heavy husky. Case half has already been replaced once because of this. Previous owner ran 32” bar and might have been heavy handed with bar wrench (clutch cover was cracked too) but I run a 28” and use a short handle bar wrench and try to be gentle. It is possible case was cracked when I got it but I didn’t notice it. JB weld?


----------



## JustJeff

Actually scrounged today. My fishing buddy wanted some poplars dropped at his place. His one neighbor just got a new Kubota mini excavator with a thumb. I dropped 5 trees and once limbed, he would hold them at waist height for me to cut. 5 trees from 10-14" chest high dropped, cut and stumps dug out in 2 hours. 
The other neighbors son owns a tree service and dropped off a couple loads of Norway and Sugar maple, which was my reward. The poplar will be campfire wood for my friend. Loaded the trailer with the hoe. Going to take the big saw next trip and block up the sugar maple because the chunks are too heavy for my little tractor. A couple pieces of the Norway were more than it wanted. Felt good to be on the saw but I'm glad I don't do it for a living. I sure wouldn't want to get in a fight with a fella who does!





















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I figure a half dozen layers should be sufficient. We don’t eat big breakfasts during the week.

I love (don’t knock it till you’ve tried it) eggs cooked sunny side up in the air fryer. I have a small cast iron skillet so you get the nice cooking on the bottom plus the top firms up sooner with the hot air circulating over it. And they cook so quick.

I love fried eggs on toast. Low carbing it now (lost 16 lbs in two weeks) but once I lose another 40 or so pounds I’ll go back to that.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## turnkey4099

Productive half day. Started with finishing loading over 3/4 cord willow and delivering to Oaksdale, wa (16mile one-way). Just 'dump and leave' - I do not stack but rarely; I can only recall once in the past 10 years and that was a free cord to a disabled.

On return prioceeded to gather all the ltools, fuel boxes, etc.; that I somehow wound up scattering all around the 1/4 acre wood lot when I unloaded a small load locust yesterday; Loaded it all into the car in prep for cutting in a willow clearance project in the morning. Then moved a couple loads locust, willow, and few splits of oak into the back porch. This is MIDDLE OF MAY. Why should I be hauling wood this time of year!!?. Wind going about 24 mph and COLD!! I've never seen so much wind here, seems every other day all winter long. This is the third day running where work conditions were "not nice" due to wind and cilly temps.

Finished by mowing half the wood lot - rest hasn't grown enough to need mowing.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Actually scrounged today. My fishing buddy wanted some poplars dropped at his place. His one neighbor just got a new Kubota mini excavator with a thumb. I dropped 5 trees and once limbed, he would hold them at waist height for me to cut. 5 trees from 10-14" chest high dropped, cut and stumps dug out in 2 hours.
> The other neighbors son owns a tree service and dropped off a couple loads of Norway and Sugar maple, which was my reward. The poplar will be campfire wood for my friend. Loaded the trailer with the hoe. Going to take the big saw next trip and block up the sugar maple because the chunks are too heavy for my little tractor. A couple pieces of the Norway were more than it wanted. Felt good to be on the saw but I'm glad I don't do it for a living. I sure wouldn't want to get in a fight with a fella who does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice scrounge Jeff.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> View attachment 905783


Nice. Bought a lot of stuff from betterbee 20 some years ago. Had about 10 hives going.


----------



## Logger nate

Starting to look a little different


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Starting to look a little different View attachment 905817
> View attachment 905816



Stihl plenty of snow on the mountains! We've had a few snowfalls on our hills but nothing that has hung around for more than a week. Looks like a bit more tomorrow. I've stopped burning cypress, the rest of that can go on the bonfire and firepits on the night. Now I'm into nice peppermint - I want to make some space in the shed anyway.


----------



## Cowboy254

Further bonfire update. I took down two loads of poles this morning in Will's double axle tipper trailer. I need to get me one of those! 







The bonfire is about 7ft high now and about twice that in diameter. I also chucked another couple of cubes of junk wood at it today to raise the shoulders a bit. Our local arborist dropped these peppermint logs off last year for the bonfire but then we didn't have one with the covid and all so they are currently getting cut up and roughly split and will go on next. 




It feels bad to waste good peppermint but with 60 odd cubes in the shed, I'm sure I'll get by.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, sorry to see your troubles with the 462 ... I love them saws!

Is oil seeping through the crack?

I think to strengthen the case I would pull that stud and put it back in with something permanent like PL Premium or Epoxy.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Further bonfire update. I took down two loads of poles this morning in Will's double axle tipper trailer. I need to get me one of those!
> 
> View attachment 905819
> 
> 
> View attachment 905818
> 
> 
> The bonfire is about 7ft high now and about twice that in diameter. I also chucked another couple of cubes of junk wood at it today to raise the shoulders a bit. Our local arborist dropped these peppermint logs off last year for the bonfire but then we didn't have one with the covid and all so they are currently getting cut up and roughly split and will go on next.
> 
> View attachment 905820
> 
> 
> It feels bad to waste good peppermint but with 60 odd cubes in the shed, I'm sure I'll get by.


That's gonna be awesome!
I like his dump trailer , I need one of those too.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Nate, sorry to see your troubles with the 462 ... I love them saws!
> 
> Is oil seeping through the crack?
> 
> I think to strengthen the case I would pull that stud and put it back in with something permanent like PL Premium or Epoxy.


Hey Mike .
Are things slowing up a bit yet for you, or is the sun still shinning/work coming in.

I've never heard of PL premium.


----------



## MustangMike

Made by Loctite ... it is a construction adhesive that has lots of uses.

As one of my Carpenter friends told me ... Once you start using it instead of glue, you won't use glue any more!


----------



## MustangMike

People still dropping stuff off every day ... new ones plus addl info to finish stuff in process. If the Gov gives you more time, people will take it! Pissed that I'm basically loosing another month of Summer this year after losing 3 months last year!

It is just busy enough to keep you from doing most things you would like to be doing, and the deadline is close!

It is not easy to transition from working on a dirty saw to doing paperwork!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Sure hope this isn’t a common problem with the 462View attachment 905739
> might have to go back to the heavy husky. Case half has already been replaced once because of this. Previous owner ran 32” bar and might have been heavy handed with bar wrench (clutch cover was cracked too) but I run a 28” and use a short handle bar wrench and try to be gentle. It is possible case was cracked when I got it but I didn’t notice it. JB weld?


@Logger nate , bummer about the case, I should look at mine as it came from out west and probably was run with a longer bar because the guy logged with it . That is the most common problem I've seen with them, but it's the only problem I've seen on multiple units so all in all that's pretty good, too bad it's not easier to replace.
It there a crack on the other side of the stud going down at a similar angle. 
I would contact stihl and see what they have to say about it, maybe they will come up with a better case half like they did with the husky 371 that had more gussets in in.

That chicken coop of your sons is sweet, does he already have a bunch of chickens.
Been working on ours when it's not raining, it seems every time I wanted to get on it this week it would start raining, yesterday was my first full day, and Friday I got a nice bit of time on it too bending the poles.
I cleared the dirt back from the poles on the outside to bring the fence out on the ground a bit so the coons done dig under it. All that topsoil I added to an area behind the coop that I tilled up earlier this spring for the first time for my wife, I'm trying to level it out a bit, if I have any extra materials I'll fence it in and use the back side of the coop for one of the walls. Last night I ran to HD for some quickcrete and put two of the 4 poles in that the ends of the fence will be attached to. I have a 6'x7' tall gate/door I'm installing on the end to access the run, it's big enough to get either tractor in and clean up or dump fresh gravel. If the woodshed gets any fuller I'll need to put some roofing material on it and I could park another tractor in there, got any metal left over .
Made in china. I used a friends pipe cutter and bender, he threw the post driver in there too, good thing a friend gave me one he built a few yrs back.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Made by Loctite ... it is a construction adhesive that has lots of uses.
> 
> As one of my Carpenter friends told me ... Once you start using it instead of glue, you won't use glue any more!


I'm guessing you're talking about construction adhesive. Thought it was always for wood; never knew it was good on plastics/metals.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, sorry to see your troubles with the 462 ... I love them saws!
> 
> Is oil seeping through the crack?
> 
> I think to strengthen the case I would pull that stud and put it back in with something permanent like PL Premium or Epoxy.


Thanks Mike. Ok, didn’t think about that, I’ll give that a try. Not a lot but yes it is leaking some bar oil. Was wondering about trying to groove crack out and fill with epoxy or something like JB weld? I really like these saws as well!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> @Logger nate , bummer about the case, I should look at mine as it came from out west and probably was run with a longer bar because the guy logged with it . That is the most common problem I've seen with them, but it's the only problem I've seen on multiple units so all in all that's pretty good, too bad it's not easier to replace.
> It there a crack on the other side of the stud going down at a similar angle.
> I would contact stihl and see what they have to say about it, maybe they will come up with a better case half like they did with the husky 371 that had more gussets in in.
> 
> That chicken coop of your sons is sweet, does he already have a bunch of chickens.
> Been working on ours when it's not raining, it seems every time I wanted to get on it this week it would start raining, yesterday was my first full day, and Friday I got a nice bit of time on it too bending the poles.
> I cleared the dirt back from the poles on the outside to bring the fence out on the ground a bit so the coons done dig under it. All that topsoil I added to an area behind the coop that I tilled up earlier this spring for the first time for my wife, I'm trying to level it out a bit, if I have any extra materials I'll fence it in and use the back side of the coop for one of the walls. Last night I ran to HD for some quickcrete and put two of the 4 poles in that the ends of the fence will be attached to. I have a 6'x7' tall gate/door I'm installing on the end to access the run, it's big enough to get either tractor in and clean up or dump fresh gravel. If the woodshed gets any fuller I'll need to put some roofing material on it and I could park another tractor in there, got any metal left over .
> Made in china. I used a friends pipe cutter and bender, he threw the post driver in there too, good thing a friend gave me one he built a few yrs back.
> View attachment 905880
> 
> View attachment 905881
> 
> View attachment 905884
> 
> View attachment 905882


Thanks Brett. I didn’t notice any other cracks. Sthil dealer here isn’t very good but I should talk to them and see what they say. Yeah sure is a bummer great saw otherwise. Seems like I read something about an updated case for them but not sure. Want to buy a saw? Lol. 
Yeah think my son has around 50 chickens, moved them in Thursday. That’s a very nice coop/ run your building! My son is covering part of their run too but can’t quite park a tractor in there, lol. Yep come on over he has extra tin, 4000 sq ft blew off the hanger at the airport, might have a few dents/ holes, lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> People still dropping stuff off every day ... new ones plus addl info to finish stuff in process. If the Gov gives you more time, people will take it! Pissed that I'm basically loosing another month of Summer this year after losing 3 months last year!
> 
> It is just buy enough to keep you from doing most things you would like to be doing, and the deadline is close!
> 
> It is not easy to transition from working on a dirty saw to doing paperwork!


I think that's why it's called work, and not fun.
That being said I hope you can get things done and not have to be as concerned with it shortly here so you can get on with the fun things.


MustangMike said:


> Made by Loctite ... it is a construction adhesive that has lots of uses.
> 
> As one of my Carpenter friends told me ... Once you start using it instead of glue, you won't use glue any more!


I do know what that is, ironically I've never used it. Guess I need to buy some and see what all I can use it on lol. I used to use gorilla glue on a lot of things when I worked on cars more, that was back before they added about 20 different products, so it's been a while.


----------



## Logger nate

Maybe I’ll try this?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett. I didn’t notice any other cracks. Sthil dealer here isn’t very good but I should talk to them and see what they say. Yeah sure is a bummer great saw otherwise. Seems like I read something about an updated case for them but not sure. Want to buy a saw? Lol.
> Yeah think my son has around 50 chickens, moved them in Thursday. That’s a very nice coop/ run your building! My son is covering part of their run too but can’t quite park a tractor in there, lol. Yep come on over he has extra tin, 4000 sq ft blew off the hanger at the airport, might have a few dents/ holes, lol.


I'd look at it closely. The way it's cracking it looks as though it's cracking directly down from the stud, not in the direction of the crack, as though the bar is acting as a lever on the front stud pivoting off the back. If the front is cracked, the back isn't far behind or is also cracked, but not opened as far, which would make sense since it's further up the lever arm(the bar). 
If it's making you money and it's lighter than the comparable husky offering, then what's a few hundred bucks to repair it I guess. If you get a new case when you remove this one you could bake the oil off it and then have it welded properly and then powder coated to have as a spare, but if they made a better quality updated case that's probably going to be better and a cheaper option. I would sell it needing the repair(being open about it) and just buy a new one. Unfortunately I don't think epoxy will be able to fix it long term. You need to find the end of the crack and drill it to prevent it from traveling any further, grind it out, clean it very well, and then fill it with epoxy for the best results. 
This is the epoxy I prefer, it was developed for machining and it is very hard and oil will not be a problem for it.
I've never seen this particular one for this cheap, and all the other listings are more expensive(by a good bit) that I saw.



This one has a higher concentration of titanium, the one above has titanium too.




I'm always interested in buying saws, got any huskys you're selling .
How does the 562 compare to the 462, close?


Logger nate said:


> Maybe I’ll try this?View attachment 905910


Back in the day I had a few Mazda 323's, the radiator would leak on the top which was plastic, I would use a similar product called liquid steel, it worked great and held the pressure no problem. Sometimes a "quick" fix works .


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Sure hope this isn’t a common problem with the 462View attachment 905739
> might have to go back to the heavy husky. Case half has already been replaced once because of this. Previous owner ran 32” bar and might have been heavy handed with bar wrench (clutch cover was cracked too) but I run a 28” and use a short handle bar wrench and try to be gentle. It is possible case was cracked when I got it but I didn’t notice it. JB weld?


Guess I'm gonna have to look at mine. I am a little heavy on the bar nuts but only because I had one come loose and threw a chain. Haven't run anything longer than a 20 inch bar on mine. It does get a lot of noodling action.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I'd look at it closely. The way it's cracking it looks as though it's cracking directly down from the stud, not in the direction of the crack, as though the bar is acting as a lever on the front stud pivoting off the back. If the front is cracked, the back isn't far behind or is also cracked, but not opened as far, which would make sense since it's further up the lever arm(the bar).
> If it's making you money and it's lighter than the comparable husky offering, then what's a few hundred bucks to repair it I guess. If you get a new case when you remove this one you could bake the oil off it and then have it welded properly and then powder coated to have as a spare, but if they made a better quality updated case that's probably going to be better and a cheaper option. I would sell it needing the repair(being open about it) and just buy a new one. Unfortunately I don't think epoxy will be able to fix it long term. You need to find the end of the crack and drill it to prevent it from traveling any further, grind it out, clean it very well, and then fill it with epoxy for the best results.
> This is the epoxy I prefer, it was developed for machining and it is very hard and oil will not be a problem for it.
> I've never seen this particular one for this cheap, and all the other listings are more expensive(by a good bit) that I saw.
> View attachment 905911
> 
> 
> This one has a higher concentration of titanium, the one above has titanium too.
> View attachment 905912
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always interested in buying saws, got any huskys you're selling .
> How does the 562 compare to the 462, close?
> 
> Back in the day I had a few Mazda 323's, the radiator would leak on the top which was plastic, I would use a similar product called liquid steel, it worked great and held the pressure no problem. Sometimes a "quick" fix works .


Thanks Brett, I’ll look into that. Wondered about epoxying bar plate to case also but would make it hard to work on later if needed. I really like the saw (especially weight) and it makes me money but already cost more than 572 and if I have to replace cases not sure it’s worth it next time around, then there’s those flippy caps..lol. 462 stock muffler modded is very close to the ported 562 I had (power, weight, throttle response) never ran a stock 562. Might be a good option, about $300 less even after being ported but 562 does struggle more in bigger wood.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to look at mine. I am a little heavy on the bar nuts but only because I had one come loose and threw a chain. Haven't run anything longer than a 20 inch bar on mine. It does get a lot of noodling action.


Hopefully yours is fine, I’ve read that it’s mostly the R models that have the issue for some reason. Same with 661R sounds like.


----------



## Philbert

Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mothers!

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I'd look at it closely. The way it's cracking it looks as though it's cracking directly down from the stud, not in the direction of the crack, as though the bar is acting as a lever on the front stud pivoting off the back. If the front is cracked, the back isn't far behind or is also cracked, but not opened as far, which would make sense since it's further up the lever arm(the bar).
> If it's making you money and it's lighter than the comparable husky offering, then what's a few hundred bucks to repair it I guess. If you get a new case when you remove this one you could bake the oil off it and then have it welded properly and then powder coated to have as a spare, but if they made a better quality updated case that's probably going to be better and a cheaper option. I would sell it needing the repair(being open about it) and just buy a new one. Unfortunately I don't think epoxy will be able to fix it long term. You need to find the end of the crack and drill it to prevent it from traveling any further, grind it out, clean it very well, and then fill it with epoxy for the best results.
> This is the epoxy I prefer, it was developed for machining and it is very hard and oil will not be a problem for it.
> I've never seen this particular one for this cheap, and all the other listings are more expensive(by a good bit) that I saw.
> View attachment 905911
> 
> 
> This one has a higher concentration of titanium, the one above has titanium too.
> View attachment 905912
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always interested in buying saws, got any huskys you're selling .
> How does the 562 compare to the 462, close?
> 
> Back in the day I had a few Mazda 323's, the radiator would leak on the top which was plastic, I would use a similar product called liquid steel, it worked great and held the pressure no problem. Sometimes a "quick" fix works .


Used devcon and belzona quite a bit at the machine shop for lower (liner o ring area in block) repairs on cat engines, pretty tough stuff, but had to be very clean to work properly.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Used deacon and belzona quite a bit at the machine shop for lower (liner o ring area in block) repairs on cat engines, pretty tough stuff, but had to be very clean to work properly.


Yep, very good, guys like it for gun work too.
Figuring spellcheck got you on devcon, but a deacon can help fix many things if he's a "good" one lol.
Edit; forgot to ask, how did you clean them, hot pressure washer/steam?


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, I’ll look into that. Wondered about epoxying bar plate to case also but would make it hard to work on later if needed. I really like the saw (especially weight) and it makes me money but already cost more than 572 and if I have to replace cases not sure it’s worth it next time around, then there’s those flippy caps..lol. 462 stock muffler modded is very close to the ported 562 I had (power, weight, throttle response) never ran a stock 562. Might be a good option, about $300 less even after being ported but 562 does struggle more in bigger wood.


Well if you can get a yr out of them and then pass them on for half of the new cost, that's not the worse thing that can happen if you really like them. Maybe you can get the boss to buy you one or chip in a few hundred a yr for saw money, then you'd only be out a couple hundred a yr. Yeah those flippies . On that job I just finished I filled my ms200 up about 3/4 full because I knew I didn't have much to cut and figured it would be a little lighter for the fat old guy(me), grabbed it after filling and felt something, dang oil cap wasn't in the grove and fell out . The good thing is somehow I didn't spill any oil on their drive, or on myself . I figured the 562 ported would be close, sure after running a ported one and a 462 you wouldn't want a stock/muffler modded one. Maybe you just need a fat 572 . I'm curious to see the new offering on that platform, more power and the same weight and you know it will be a winner, as long as it holds together lol.


----------



## svk

Got the couple of lake logs and beaver wood split and hauled today. Heavy and full of water but this stuff dries really fast. The stuff I split last fall is almost ready to burn. Used the Zogger SSA.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut up most of what was left on the trailer. Left one 6' long maple log for a future chainsaw carvin' project. And if it doesn't work out I'll turn it into firewood and no one will be the wiser.

Completed 2 loads before I got the camera and then 3 loads with the star of the show (wheelbarrow) including a couple of cameo appearances (Fiskars splitting ax).


----------



## MustangMike

PL Premium works great on plastic and magnesium, but is not meant to be immersed in gas/oil.

Also works great on metal, I fixed my file cabinet with it. Sand metal, than dampen before using. It glued the hanger for the roller on the file cabinet just fine!

Make sure you clamp things, it expands a bit when drying.

I fixed this MS 460 for a local tree guy 2 1/2 years ago and it is still in service. I had a broken case and cut the corner off of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Got the couple of lake logs and beaver wood split and hauled today. Heavy and full of water but this stuff dries really fast. The stuff I split last fall is almost ready to burn. Used the Zogger SSA.
> View attachment 905941



The late Kiwibro (may he scrounge in peace) had a theory about drenching green wood in a river to help it dry out. I get the idea, trying to leach out wood flavoured moisture with water in the same way that washing your hands multiple times in succession dries out your skin. I haven't tried it myself as I don't have a river on my property, but it seems plausible.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> The late Kiwibro (may he scrounge in peace) had a theory about drenching green wood in a river to help it dry out. I get the idea, trying to leach out wood flavoured moisture with water in the same way that washing your hands multiple times in succession dries out your skin. I haven't tried it myself as I don't have a river on my property, but it seems plausible.


I did not realize Kiwi passed away, when did that happen?


----------



## LondonNeil

Neither did I! I thought he just had a flounce and left.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Yep, very good, guys like it for gun work too.
> Figuring spellcheck got you on devcon, but a deacon can help fix many things if he's a "good" one lol.
> Edit; forgot to ask, how did you clean them, hot pressure washer/steam?


Hot tank or the mart, if the block was at the shop. If it was an in frame repair, lots and lots of brake clean and rags. And yes good catch, I meant devcon lol. 
Here's a pic of the mart. Think dish washer on steroids.


Thats a qsk60 cummins crank set up in it. Big v12 diesel. Worked a treat. Just hose them off when they come out from it.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Neither did I! I thought he just had a flounce and left.


Right! His last post here was saying goodbye because he was quitting. Cowboy maybe kept track of him outside of here?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I did not realize Kiwi passed away, when did that happen?





LondonNeil said:


> Neither did I! I thought he just had a flounce and left.





svk said:


> Right! His last post here was saying goodbye because he was quitting. Cowboy maybe kept track of him outside of here?


I think @Cowboy254 just means that kiwibro is just not with us _on this site, _not that he has passed away.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> I think @Cowboy254 just means that kiwibro is just not with us _on this site, _not that he has passed away.


Hopefully you are right.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> Got the couple of lake logs and beaver wood split and hauled today. Heavy and full of water but this stuff dries really fast. The stuff I split last fall is almost ready to burn. Used the Zogger SSA.


SVK, in the upper right part of your photo it appears the tree has a sheet metal wrap. I'm curious--does that protect a wood duck box or similar? I built a bunch of wood duck boxes last year, gave several to friends & family and have 2--3 to mount at my camp property around the large beaver pond. Would have mounted them already, except that they need to be protected from predation by snakes and/or raccoons. I have some sheet metal at the ready and intend to mount two boxes when I go to camp in June.

Does that sheet metal mean you have experience with wood duck boxes?


----------



## HadleyPA

Posted this in the homeowner helper forum where a guy was asking about how much it should cost to have a tree taken down. Thought some of you might like to see it as well. So, I hate paying to have anything done that I can do myself but even I know when to call in a pro. I have dropped lots of trees in the past, but the red oak in my front yard was way too much to do myself and was only about 10' from corner of my house. Had it brought down last July. Had 3 bids. Guy that got the job brought in a bucket truck and a chipper. One man show but gave me discount because I could help him. He was $2100 to put this one on the ground and me takeover from there. Including helping him chip all brush with his chipper. He has been in business since early 90s and said this one was in the top 12 for size of yard trees he had ever done. The butt pic shows the 660 with 42" bar he used to drop it, and obviously he still had to cut from both sides. Before he left I talked him into cutting some rounds for me. He cut 7 or 8 (can't remember which) 16-18" rounds and at that point I was finally able to cut all the way through going from both sides using my 365 with 24" bar, meaning at approximately 11-12 feet in the air this baby was still almost 4' across. I took some of the bigger limbs to a local guy and had them sawn into boards. Heck, some of the limbs were almost 2' across! Even after having the boards made I still got a wee bit of firewood. Lol!


----------



## sean donato

Now thats a big tree.


HadleyPA said:


> Posted this in the homeowner helper forum where a guy was asking about how much it should cost to have a tree taken down. Thought some of you might like to see it as well. So, I hate paying to have anything done that I can do myself but even I know when to call in a pro. I have dropped lots of trees in the past, but the red oak in my front yard was way too much to do myself and was only about 10' from corner of my house. Had it brought down last July. Had 3 bids. Guy that got the job brought in a bucket truck and a chipper. One man show but gave me discount because I could help him. He was $2100 to put this one on the ground and me takeover from there. Including helping him chip all brush with his chipper. He has been in business since early 90s and said this one was in the top 12 for size of yard trees he had ever done. The butt pic shows the 660 with 42" bar he used to drop it, and obviously he still had to cut from both sides. Before he left I talked him into cutting some rounds for me. He cut 7 or 8 (can't remember which) 16-18" rounds and at that point I was finally able to cut all the way through going from both sides using my 365 with 24" bar, meaning at approximately 11-12 feet in the air this baby was still almost 4' across. I took some of the bigger limbs to a local guy and had them sawn into boards. Heck, some of the limbs were almost 2' across! Even after having the boards made I still got a wee bit of firewood. Lol!View attachment 906076
> View attachment 906077
> View attachment 906078
> View attachment 906079
> View attachment 906080


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> SVK, in the upper right part of your photo it appears the tree has a sheet metal wrap. I'm curious--does that protect a wood duck box or similar? I built a bunch of wood duck boxes last year, gave several to friends & family and have 2--3 to mount at my camp property around the large beaver pond. Would have mounted them already, except that they need to be protected from predation by snakes and/or raccoons. I have some sheet metal at the ready and intend to mount two boxes when I go to camp in June.
> 
> Does that sheet metal mean you have experience with wood duck boxes?


Correct, there is a duck house above there.

I have build dozens of houses over the years. When doing cleanouts in the spring I have yet to find any that have been raided. Only put wrap on there because my neighbor was grumping about how mink clean out "every" duck box if there is not a predator shield. This is only the second house I have ever put a wrap below. I fasten one side of the flashing securely to the tree then wrap loosely and fasten the outside of the wrap with two shingle nails so they can be easily pulled and loosen up the wrap as the tree grows.

With that being said, snakes are not a problem up here....all we have are garter snakes and tiny red bellies, neither of which are large enough to consume an egg or a hatchling. Plus neither are climbers. If we had climbing snakes, every duck and bird house I put out would have a shield.

If you have any technical questions on any type of bird houses I am happy to help.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oakzilla


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> @Logger nate , bummer about the case, I should look at mine as it came from out west and probably was run with a longer bar because the guy logged with it . That is the most common problem I've seen with them, but it's the only problem I've seen on multiple units so all in all that's pretty good, too bad it's not easier to replace.
> It there a crack on the other side of the stud going down at a similar angle.
> I would contact stihl and see what they have to say about it, maybe they will come up with a better case half like they did with the husky 371 that had more gussets in in.
> 
> That chicken coop of your sons is sweet, does he already have a bunch of chickens.
> Been working on ours when it's not raining, it seems every time I wanted to get on it this week it would start raining, yesterday was my first full day, and Friday I got a nice bit of time on it too bending the poles.
> I cleared the dirt back from the poles on the outside to bring the fence out on the ground a bit so the coons done dig under it. All that topsoil I added to an area behind the coop that I tilled up earlier this spring for the first time for my wife, I'm trying to level it out a bit, if I have any extra materials I'll fence it in and use the back side of the coop for one of the walls. Last night I ran to HD for some quickcrete and put two of the 4 poles in that the ends of the fence will be attached to. I have a 6'x7' tall gate/door I'm installing on the end to access the run, it's big enough to get either tractor in and clean up or dump fresh gravel. If the woodshed gets any fuller I'll need to put some roofing material on it and I could park another tractor in there, got any metal left over .
> Made in china. I used a friends pipe cutter and bender, he threw the post driver in there too, good thing a friend gave me one he built a few yrs back.
> View attachment 905880
> 
> View attachment 905881
> 
> View attachment 905884
> 
> View attachment 905882


Looks good buddy ! That would make a dynamite hockey shooting galley.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Oakzilla


I stood on the stump of the original oakzilla and even noodles a few pieces of it when I visited Zogger in his better days.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> any technical questions on any type of bird houses I am happy to help.


Do you find height above ground to be critical for the boxes? Or any other matters of placement that matter?

I'm a bit skeptical about how pervasive the predation could be, given that the boxes are meant to mimic natural tree cavities in which the birds would normally nest. If snakes, coons, or mink were actually that great a problem, how did we have the healthy wood duck population of the past? I remember that in my duck-hunting heyday of the 1970s we had a ton of woodies. Those things would come whistling in like Kamikazes and shoot into the standing deadwood in beaver ponds. I was all set to resume duck-hunting now that I'm semi-retired, until my good friend and dedicated hunter, Doug, told me that he's quit shooting ducks for the time being due to the decline in population. I must say that I enjoy watching them almost as much as shooting them, and there's no feather plucking at the end of the day.

We do have snakes in northern NY where my camp property is. The water snakes are pretty impressive, and common black snakes away from water are the same. Both are accomplished climbers. Out at Doug's camp (on an island in a lake) they will raid every one of his bird houses if Doug doesn't shoot them first.

I was discussing my wood duck houses with Doug and he told me that he found a wood duck hen who had nested WAY BACK in the woods, maybe a 1/4 mile from water--he watched her kick the young out of the nest and lead them on the long trek to the lake.


----------



## MustangMike

In NY, I believe both Black Racers and Rat Snakes get fairly large and can climb well.

Water snakes are nasty, but I never knew they climbed. 

I would not want to mess with a Rat Snake either, but Black Racers often seem to have no fear or aggression towards people.

Rat Snakes and Black Racers are both constrictors, but Water Snakes and Garter Snakes are not, they just bite and swallow their prey.


----------



## old CB

When I lived on the farm in Oklahoma we had a large pond that had some big snakes in it. There was a rats nest of roots & small limbs that had accumulated on the pond dam and the water snakes denned up in there. I would try to get as close as possible for a good look, creeping up on the dam to find them before they spotted me and skedaddled. We were not far from where cottonmouths (water moccasins) lived, but ours were common water snakes, I believe, but I was often after a good close look to be sure.

I crept up slowly toward the snake den one time and surprised two sizable specimens that had been napping on the bank. While watching the water and the rats nest of sticks I managed to step right into these two which went to writhing every which way as I danced between them. The three of us had a lively time till they made for the water.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Do you find height above ground to be critical for the boxes? Or any other matters of placement that matter?
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical about how pervasive the predation could be, given that the boxes are meant to mimic natural tree cavities in which the birds would normally nest. If snakes, coons, or mink were actually that great a problem, how did we have the healthy wood duck population of the past? I remember that in my duck-hunting heyday of the 1970s we had a ton of woodies. Those things would come whistling in like Kamikazes and shoot into the standing deadwood in beaver ponds. I was all set to resume duck-hunting now that I'm semi-retired, until my good friend and dedicated hunter, Doug, told me that he's quit shooting ducks for the time being due to the decline in population. I must say that I enjoy watching them almost as much as shooting them, and there's no feather plucking at the end of the day.
> 
> We do have snakes in northern NY where my camp property is. The water snakes are pretty impressive, and common black snakes away from water are the same. Both are accomplished climbers. Out at Doug's camp (on an island in a lake) they will raid every one of his bird houses if Doug doesn't shoot them first.
> 
> I was discussing my wood duck houses with Doug and he told me that he found a wood duck hen who had nested WAY BACK in the woods, maybe a 1/4 mile from water--he watched her kick the young out of the nest and lead them on the long trek to the lake.


No real sure fire guarantees. Closer to water the better. They often nest multiple times a year and then may not use that box for several years. And although it’s best to clean out the box each year, I’ve had some they had several hatchs of eggs and even dud eggs buried in the nest and the next mama just covered everything with down and had another successful hatch.

I normally put out standard wood duck/hooded merganser houses. I also have one set up for common mergansers as well. I’ve seen them go in but nobody mastered yet so I’m wondering if perhaps the hole is big enough but the box is not. My neighbor used to have separate houses for them in the boxes were a little bit larger. 

One note about predators: if you think back to our fathers and grandfathers generations, almost every young man trapped furbearers. As a result all types of game animals flourished because there were almost no raccoons, mink, Pine Martin, Fisher, weasel, fox, coyote, or wolves to kill game animals. At this point the price of fur is so low as well as everyone’s infatuation with predator animals comes at the cost of predation on prey species.We as conservation minded Sportsmen need to lead the charge for sensible control of predator species. If someone thinks that hawk, Fox, or mink, is cute.....That’s fine but they need to understand what those animals do for a living.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Correct, there is a duck house above there.
> 
> I have build dozens of houses over the years. When doing cleanouts in the spring I have yet to find any that have been raided. Only put wrap on there because my neighbor was grumping about how mink clean out "every" duck box if there is not a predator shield. This is only the second house I have ever put a wrap below. I fasten one side of the flashing securely to the tree then wrap loosely and fasten the outside of the wrap with two shingle nails so they can be easily pulled and loosen up the wrap as the tree grows.
> 
> With that being said, snakes are not a problem up here....all we have are garter snakes and tiny red bellies, neither of which are large enough to consume an egg or a hatchling. Plus neither are climbers. If we had climbing snakes, every duck and bird house I put out would have a shield.
> 
> If you have any technical questions on any type of bird houses I am happy to help.


Would you happen to have any links to the plans for your wood duck boxes? There are lots of variations and I would like to start building some with my boys this upcoming winter. Thanks!
Lee


----------



## Logger nate

Took the firewood scrounge locating tool out for a ride, got distracted by the views

Pretty sure there’s some nice dead standing red fir out there somewhere that will need cut this weekend..


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> I think @Cowboy254 just means that kiwibro is just not with us _on this site, _not that he has passed away.



This is correct, I expect Kiwi is still physically alive, just not virtually alive on this platform. Unfortunately, this forum and PM service was my only means of contact and since he left so abruptly, I have lost track of him.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> No real sure fire guarantees. Closer to water the better. They often nest multiple times a year and then may not use that box for several years. And although it’s best to clean out the box each year, I’ve had some they had several hatchs of eggs and even dud eggs buried in the nest and the next mama just covered everything with down and had another successful hatch.
> 
> I normally put out standard wood duck/hooded merganser houses. I also have one set up for common mergansers as well. I’ve seen them go in but nobody mastered yet so I’m wondering if perhaps the hole is big enough but the box is not. My neighbor used to have separate houses for them in the boxes were a little bit larger.
> 
> One note about predators: if you think back to our fathers and grandfathers generations, almost every young man trapped furbearers. As a result all types of game animals flourished because there were almost no raccoons, mink, Pine Martin, Fisher, weasel, fox, coyote, or wolves to kill game animals. At this point the price of fur is so low as well as everyone’s infatuation with predator animals comes at the cost of predation on prey species.We as conservation minded Sportsmen need to lead the charge for sensible control of predator species. If someone thinks that hawk, Fox, or mink, is cute.....That’s fine but they need to understand what those animals do for a living.


I feel the same as you about predators. I don't think they should be eliminated from the landscape but there should be some pressure put on their populations. The antis have this utopian idea that if we let everything go back to nature that nature will balance itself. The problem is we have influenced the landscape so that now we need to manage all species. I wish I had time to trap. Definitely an almost lost art.

Predator control is very polarizing. The animals are "cute and cuddly". I'd ask anyone who is against wolf hunting to take their dog to go meet a wolf pack and see how cute they are then! The original wolf reintroduction plan here in WI called for around 375 wolves as a target number. Now there's over 1k. Guess what, deer hunting is suffering. That was a huge part of the economy in the northwoods. I know a number of deer camps that have dissolved due to low deer numbers. Wolves aren't 100% to blame but they have part in it.
I'll get off my soapbox. 
Lee


----------



## abbott295

I have heard it said that there is no such thing as a balance of nature; Nature deals in excesses.


----------



## Lee192233

Logger nate said:


> Took the firewood scrounge locating tool out for a ride, got distracted by the viewsView attachment 906173
> View attachment 906174
> Pretty sure there’s some nice dead standing red fir out there somewhere that will need cut this weekend..View attachment 906175


Beautiful country! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Would you happen to have any links to the plans for your wood duck boxes? There are lots of variations and I would like to start building some with my boys this upcoming winter. Thanks!
> Lee


I’ll look. They are from 1X12 pine. I know I have made some modifications to the original plan. But they have 24” walls, 3” high by 4” wide entry hole.


----------



## svk

abbott295 said:


> I have heard it said that there is no such thing as a balance of nature; Nature deals in excesses.


The problem we have now is we manage some species and not others.

Beavers are another. If I cut down a live tree on public land, they’ll fine me 100 bucks. But beaver populations are out of control and they destroy thousands of acres of timber per year. And only certain state Trappers are paid a bounty if they trap a beaver out of a roadside ditch. The rest of the trappers literally make ten bucks off castors and a couple off pelts.


----------



## svk

Moose which I love, really take the brunt of the overpopulation of wolves. Moose are slow to regenerate and 40 percent of calves are lost to wolves in the first year. But nobody at the state or federal level seems to give two ****s about it and some go as far as denying that wolves play a big role in calf mortality.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I’ll look. They are from 1X12 pine. I know I have made some modifications to the original plan. But they have 24” walls, 3” high by 4” wide entry hole.


Thanks. As I'm sure you know there a few different variations in sizes. I just want to pick one that has the most success.


----------



## svk

Here’s a wood duck house and a barred owl house. I have two barred owl houses up this year (first time). The duck house is pretty straight forward. I have a clean out on the front of it.


----------



## svk

A while I told you guys that I had some changes coming up.....well three weeks ago Mrs K informed me that she does not want to be Mrs K any more....we were together 21 years and married for 16.

There is no sense bitching about who did what and why but we simply are two good people who just are no longer compatible. Literally the only thing we have in common is we both like to go out to eat and we have kids together.

We have both vowed to dissolve things agreeably and respectfully. So far so good on that.

PLEASE....do not say you are sorry or feel sorry for me...I am doing fine! I will see through this to an even better life. I have already become more dedicated to improving my health, I have lost 17 lbs in the past 20 days and plan to lose another 43 lbs before I quit.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well that is a positive way to approach what can be such a horrid situation. Hope it goes ok


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Moose which I love, really take the brunt of the overpopulation of wolves. Moose are slow to regenerate and 40 percent of calves are lost to wolves in the first year. But nobody at the state or federal level seems to give two ****s about it and some go as far as denying that wolves play a big role in calf mortality.


that's because the asshats in charge,,have tons of book knowledge,,and not a damn bit about the wildlife actual conditions


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Moose which I love, really take the brunt of the overpopulation of wolves. Moose are slow to regenerate and 40 percent of calves are lost to wolves in the first year. But nobody at the state or federal level seems to give two ****s about it and some go as far as denying that wolves play a big role in calf mortality.


Same with the reintroduction of elk in WI. Wolves love elk calves. It's taken 30 years to get to a "huntable" population here. Probably half that time without wolves.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> One note about predators: if you think back to our fathers and grandfathers generations, almost every young man trapped furbearers. As a result all types of game animals flourished because there were almost no raccoons, mink, Pine Martin, Fisher, weasel, fox, coyote, or wolves to kill game animals. At this point the price of fur is so low as well as everyone’s infatuation with predator animals comes at the cost of predation on prey species.We as conservation minded Sportsmen need to lead the charge for sensible control of predator species. If someone thinks that hawk, Fox, or mink, is cute.....That’s fine but they need to understand what those animals do for a living.


Very perceptive. Something that never occurred to me. It just so happens that my camp property adjoins that of a guy who is still trapping, in fact my property used to be part of his, so his trapping continues, with my blessing.

We have a large pond, about 35 acres, on my place and I used to tell Harold (my neighbor) to take every beaver possible, in order to protect the trees. I know he's harvesting them, although there's now a second beaver lodge and they are very active. I've revised my thinking on beaver however. Entirely due to reading the recent book: "Eager, the Surprising, Secret Life of Beavers and Why they Matter." https://www.amazon.com/Eager-Surpri...ocphy=9028818&hvtargid=pla-662764481191&psc=1
Although I see very nice trees chewed down by the beaver, the area around my pond has become "park-like," more open and attractive and probably more inviting to other wildlife. Read that book! It's quite an eye-opener.


----------



## old CB

Here's my wood duck box:
and a couple of my common bird houses--the first one had bluebirds last year, and the one on my house siding usually hosts tree swallows. I design all my bird boxes so the front panel is hinged by a screw thru either side to swing open for annual cleanout. Usually I extend the rear panel above and below the box to accommodate mounting screws.
There's plentiful sites online that provide dimensions for duck boxes, and I just adapt those to my own design. One thing I do with all bird houses is when I cut the floor piece, I nip off each corner at a 45* angle to provide ventilation. I also like rough surfaced wood to enable birds to cling. On the inside of the duck boxes I even cut a few light horizontal kerfs below the opening to ensure good climbing surface for the little ones.
One main consideration is the opening: for wood ducks it's an oval, 3" high x 4" wide.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> A while I told you guys that I had some changes coming up.....well three weeks ago Mrs K informed me that she does not want to be Mrs K any more....we were together 21 years and married for 16.
> 
> There is no sense bitching about who did what and why but we simply are two good people who just are no longer compatible. Literally the only thing we have in common is we both like to go out to eat and we have kids together.
> 
> We have both vowed to dissolve things agreeably and respectfully. So far so good on that.
> 
> PLEASE....do not say you are sorry or feel sorry for me...I am doing fine! I will see through this to an even better life. I have already become more dedicated to improving my health, I have lost 17 lbs in the past 20 days and plan to lose another 43 lbs before I quit.


keep carrying on Steve... best to you.. damn....


----------



## rarefish383

Got behind again and had to jump ahead. I've got about 3 minutes to get diner off the grill. I wnated to do some thing different once, so I did a search for grilled meat loaf. Low and behold, Weber, as in the grills, also have restaurants where thyey cook every thing on grills. This is their meat loaf recipe. It is out of this world.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> Same with the reintroduction of elk in WI. Wolves love elk calves. It's taken 30 years to get to a "huntable" population here. Probably half that time without wolves.


Interesting. I'm headed for Eau' Claire in the morning. Always knew to watch out for stray cattle and drunken Packer fans, but never thought about elk.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> A while I told you guys that I had some changes coming up.....well three weeks ago Mrs K informed me that she does not want to be Mrs K any more....we were together 21 years and married for 16.
> 
> There is no sense bitching about who did what and why but we simply are two good people who just are no longer compatible. Literally the only thing we have in common is we both like to go out to eat and we have kids together.
> 
> We have both vowed to dissolve things agreeably and respectfully. So far so good on that.
> 
> PLEASE....do not say you are sorry or feel sorry for me...I am doing fine! I will see through this to an even better life. I have already become more dedicated to improving my health, I have lost 17 lbs in the past 20 days and plan to lose another 43 lbs before I quit.



I hear you with your last paragraph, Steve. All the same, I'm sure we all recognise that a break up at this point has to be a hugely disruptive event especially with the children. I have been reading your posts from the other side of the world for 5 years and I believe you are a good man. I hope you can work through this and that you and your family can come out the other side in good form. All the best, mate.


----------



## Cowboy254

On to happier things, my bonfire!

The main woody part of the structure was complete but I stihl had a few cubes (a cord's worth) of logs to take down. 




There were lots of treasures in here. 







Luckily, I was using a Stihl otherwise my saws would have sustained damage. 

A bit of gym work.




It seemed a shame to take such nice looking peppermint down to torch in one go on a bonfire. 




All the poles and tops are down there now. 




Current structure is about 9ft high and all wood. Next comes the light material - leaves/bark/sticks - then the tops and poles, with a bit of noodle action at the end. 




Hopefully, the silly thing burns.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We have four or five pare of wood ducks. We live near water and have a lot of old Beech trees they nest in.
i'll get some photos in a day or two.


----------



## svk

My neighbors sold their house and are supposed to close soon. They left for their temporary place yesterday and are all moved out. Earlier this spring I bought several things from them including a bunch of pre-epa gas cans. He found a few more cleaning up and gave them to me plus this wheelbarrow, some shovels, and a couple DBA’s that appear to be quite old.


----------



## svk

This threesome of hooded mergansers has been hanging around for the last several days. I’m not sure which house they are scoping out but I’ve got two down there.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, best of Luck, and very glad things are amicable, but as Cowboy said - watch the kids ... it will not be easy on them.

I give everyone going through a divorce the same advice (and with approx 400 clients I give it too often) "Always keep the kids in mind first, and you will not regret what you do".


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Here’s a wood duck house and a barred owl house. I have two barred owl houses up this year (first time). The duck house is pretty straight forward. I have a clean out on the front of it.
> View attachment 906184


Your owl box looks about perfect.
Is there an access door for cleanout?
I'm making a few Barred Owl nest boxes myself.
One for me and two for a customer.


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> On to happier things, my bonfire!
> 
> The main woody part of the structure was complete but I stihl had a few cubes (a cord's worth) of logs to take down.
> 
> View attachment 906321
> 
> 
> There were lots of treasures in here.
> 
> View attachment 906322
> 
> 
> View attachment 906323
> 
> 
> Luckily, I was using a Stihl otherwise my saws would have sustained damage.
> 
> A bit of gym work.
> 
> View attachment 906324
> 
> 
> It seemed a shame to take such nice looking peppermint down to torch in one go on a bonfire.
> 
> View attachment 906325
> 
> 
> All the poles and tops are down there now.
> 
> View attachment 906326
> 
> 
> Current structure is about 9ft high and all wood. Next comes the light material - leaves/bark/sticks - then the tops and poles, with a bit of noodle action at the end.
> 
> View attachment 906327
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the silly thing burns.


I'm not condoning this, but a topping of used motor oil with get it going nicely without the explosive thump of a gasoline ignition.


----------



## sean donato

Marine5068 said:


> I'm not condoning this, but a topping of used motor oil with get it going nicely without the explosive thump of a gasoline ignition.


A little napalm would light it right off too lol


----------



## Marine5068

I found our hydro company cutting right of way trees on side roads and will go by and pick up any useful wood.
Saw some Red Oak, White Birch and what I think is a Locust of some sort.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> My neighbors sold their house and are supposed to close soon. They left for their temporary place yesterday and are all moved out. Earlier this spring I bought several things from them including a bunch of pre-epa gas cans. He found a few more cleaning up and gave them to me plus this wheelbarrow, some shovels, and a couple DBA’s that appear to be quite old.View attachment 906330


Nice score.
Love those old gas cans and who doesn't need a wheelbarrow.


----------



## HadleyPA

rarefish383 said:


> Got behind again and had to jump ahead. I've got about 3 minutes to get diner off the grill. I wnated to do some thing different once, so I did a search for grilled meat loaf. Low and behold, Weber, as in the grills, also have restaurants where thyey cook every thing on grills. This is their meat loaf recipe. It is out of this world.


Any chance you can provide the link to where you found the website and recipes. I would really like to checkout some of the recipes. That meatloaf sounds great. We love grilling and have cooked a bunch of stuff on our grill including homemade pizza and even fried fish in a cast iron skillet on the grill. And our grill just happens to be a weber.


----------



## HadleyPA

svk said:


> My neighbors sold their house and are supposed to close soon. They left for their temporary place yesterday and are all moved out. Earlier this spring I bought several things from them including a bunch of pre-epa gas cans. He found a few more cleaning up and gave them to me plus this wheelbarrow, some shovels, and a couple DBA’s that appear to be quite old.View attachment 906330


Maybe I'm just plain dumb today, but what is a DBA?


----------



## old CB

I wondered about the DBA until I realized: double bitted axe.


----------



## old CB

Cowboy, I don't know anything about conditions where you live, and I expect you know what you're up to with the bonfire. BUT, it's real common in our part of the world for a fire that seems safe today--snow on the ground or whatever, to be a real threat five days later when the sun has burnt off the snow and dried the country, and a wind kicks up that sends buried embers from beneath the ashes into country that's tinder dry.

I live just over the hill from such devastation that happened ten yrs ago (the Fourmile Fire, Boulder County, Colorado) after a former firefighter had burned trash in the yard, and an ember escaped several days later. While George was putzing around with a garden hose trying to extinguish his yard fire it got into the woods. When all was said and done six days later, 6,000 acres had burned and 170 structures were lost, lots of people homeless. Your country may be less flammable.


----------



## Lee192233

Marine5068 said:


> I'm not condoning this, but a topping of used motor oil with get it going nicely without the explosive thump of a gasoline ignition.


A couple gallons of diesel would help also.


----------



## svk

The DBAs


----------



## Cowboy254

old CB said:


> Cowboy, I don't know anything about where you live, and I expect you know what you're up to with the bonfire. BUT, it's real common in our part of the world for a fire that seems safe today--snow on the ground or whatever, to be a real threat five days later when the sun has burnt off the snow and dried the country, and a wind kicks up that sends buried embers from beneath the ashes into country that's tinder dry.
> 
> I live just over the hill from such devastation that happened ten yrs ago after a retired firefighter had burned trash in the yard, and an ember escaped several days later. While George was putzing around with a garden hose trying to extinguish his yard fire it got into the woods. When all was said and done six days later, 6,000 acres had burned and 170 structures were lost, lots of people homeless. Your country may be less flammable.



Yep, I'm well aware of what can happen. This is my 5th bonfire. One year, having had the bonfire on Saturday and raking it up every day to help reduce it down, I finally went to do the final clean up, shovelling what was left into my trailer where the freshly exposed coals promptly caught fire again. The ash over everything both keeps oxygen out and the heat in. The bonfire is in the middle of a carpark behind the local bus depot - it does lack a little ambience (but who cares when it is dark and the bonfire is pumping) - but is clear of anything else flammable for 30 metres or more and the surrounding farmland is green. We're heading into winter and at this point it is generally harder to get anything to burn than to stop it. Of course, I have my ways...


----------



## svk

The children’s camp where I volunteered at has a camp truck which had the bed liner lit on fire when someone was cleaning coals out of a burned down fire. I can imagine the excitement lol.


----------



## rarefish383

HadleyPA said:


> Any chance you can provide the link to where you found the website and recipes. I would really like to checkout some of the recipes. That meatloaf sounds great. We love grilling and have cooked a bunch of stuff on our grill including homemade pizza and even fried fish in a cast iron skillet on the grill. And our grill just happens to be a weber.


Grilled Meatloaf For Dinner | Grilling Inspiration | Weber Grills​https://www.weber.com › blog › weber-30545


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Here's my wood duck box:
> and a couple of my common bird houses--the first one had bluebirds last year, and the one on my house siding usually hosts tree swallows. I design all my bird boxes so the front panel is hinged by a screw thru either side to swing open for annual cleanout. Usually I extend the rear panel above and below the box to accommodate mounting screws.
> There's plentiful sites online that provide dimensions for duck boxes, and I just adapt those to my own design. One thing I do with all bird houses is when I cut the floor piece, I nip off each corner at a 45* angle to provide ventilation. I also like rough surfaced wood to enable birds to cling. On the inside of the duck boxes I even cut a few light horizontal kerfs below the opening to ensure good climbing surface for the little ones.
> One main consideration is the opening: for wood ducks it's an oval, 3" high x 4" wide.


This is one of my Blue Bird houses, They are made out of 30-50 year old White Oak Fence boards. This house is going on 4 years old and every year I get 3 clutches per summer. This year you can see the hole has gotten bigger from all of the birds going in and out. For about a month the Blue Birds and Sparrows would fight all day long. The Blue Birds moved to another box about 30 yards away. Then the Sparrows moved in. When we first saw them, it was January and the coldest day of the year, right at zero. There were 8-10 of them lined up on our gutter, all males. I did a search because I thought they were migratory. The article I found said some become resident and to put food out for them, and build boxes. It wasn't more than a few days after I put the box up and they moved in. This winter I watched 8 squeeze in the box every evening, to help stay warm.









This is one of my favorite pics, I just took it a couple days ago. You have to look close, there are 3 birds in the pic, Ruby Breasted Grosbeak, Blue Bird, and a red headed Woodpecker. OOPS, I haven't down loaded that one yet.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> This is one of my Blue Bird houses, They are made out of 30-50 year old White Oak Fence boards. This house is going on 4 years old and every year I get 3 clutches per summer. This year you can see the hole has gotten bigger from all of the birds going in and out. For about a month the Blue Birds and Sparrows would fight all day long. The Blue Birds moved to another box about 30 yards away. Then the Sparrows moved in. When we first saw them, it was January and the coldest day of the year, right at zero. There were 8-10 of them lined up on our gutter, all males. I did a search because I thought they were migratory. The article I found said some become resident and to put food out for them, and build boxes. It wasn't more than a few days after I put the box up and they moved in. This winter I watched 8 squeeze in the box every evening, to help stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite pics, I just took it a couple days ago. You have to look close, there are 3 birds in the pic, Ruby Breasted Grosbeak, Blue Bird, and a red headed Woodpecker. OOPS, I haven't down loaded that one yet.


----------



## rarefish383

Marine5068 said:


> Nice score.
> Love those old gas cans and who doesn't need a wheelbarrow.


I gave all of my wheelbarrows away.


----------



## SS396driver

Off topic but Weber is an awsome company . I purchased a floor model Smokey Mountain 22.5 smoker from a local store 50% off . I emailed Weber to get a side door and a top grate that were missing . Explained the purchase as an as is item and I would pay for the items , they responded that I needed to register the smoker. 20 minutes after I registered it I got an email the the parts were on order and being shipped free of charge. I recieved the parts today . 

I have 3 Webers now , the smoker ,Genesis gas and a charcoal work station


----------



## SS396driver

And a big thanks to @svk I got the lid yesterday to the Griswold # 8


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> The children’s camp where I volunteered at has a camp truck which had the bed liner lit on fire when someone was cleaning coals out of a burned down fire. I can imagine the excitement lol.


See,plastic bedliners are good for something afterall.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> The DBAs
> View attachment 906394


Enlighten this city boy. What’s the advantage? If one side dulls, use the other? Also, handle is straight rather than slightly curved?


----------



## H-Ranch

I did not have an encounter with the chainsaw despite what it may appear.


I scrounged a truckload of firewood tonight including some box elder with the red streaks in it. Most will go for shoulder season firewood, but I saved a few chunks for my brother to see what interesting projects he can make. Honestly, I wouldn't have even gotten the wood, but he expressed mild interest in a few pieces. And there is another truckload or more of ash included as well. And it's free. So there's that.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> And a big thanks to @svk I got the lid yesterday to the Griswold # 8 View attachment 906468


Awesome! Glad to see it fit into a matching piece!


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> Enlighten this city boy. What’s the advantage? If one side dulls, use the other? Also, handle is straight rather than slightly curved?


That and one side is usually thinner for chopping and the other is thicker for splitting.

I prefer a nice single but axe for work but the doubles have such a nice look to them.


----------



## farmer steve

old CB said:


> Very perceptive. Something that never occurred to me. It just so happens that my camp property adjoins that of a guy who is still trapping, in fact my property used to be part of his, so his trapping continues, with my blessing.
> 
> We have a large pond, about 35 acres, on my place and I used to tell Harold (my neighbor) to take every beaver possible, in order to protect the trees. I know he's harvesting them, although there's now a second beaver lodge and they are very active. I've revised my thinking on beaver however. Entirely due to reading the recent book: "Eager, the Surprising, Secret Life of Beavers and Why they Matter." https://www.amazon.com/Eager-Surpri...ocphy=9028818&hvtargid=pla-662764481191&psc=1
> Although I see very nice trees chewed down by the beaver, the area around my pond has become "park-like," more open and attractive and probably more inviting to other wildlife. Read that book! It's quite an eye-opener.


This vid popped up on one of my hunting forums. It was shot up in @svk 's neck of the woods.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> The DBAs
> View attachment 906394


Nice Steve. Those are what dad had us peel bark off of green locust posts back in the day. I'm sure they are stihl in his shed somewhere.


----------



## Cowboy254

Bonfire update! 

I took the last couple of cubes of peppermint down this morning. 




I had some negative feedback on farcebook a few days ago, with a few women  saying that it is dreadful seeing all that wood being wasted and that it should go to the needy who can't afford to buy their own. Yes, apparently I am supposed to spend my all of my time, effort and money cutting wood to give away to people I don't know. Now, I've given away some, maybe 20 cubes or 6 cord or so over the last few years, but for armchair critics to have a go at me while I'm putting 70 hours of unpaid labour in my own time and at my own expense for a community event....well, I thought that was mildly unreasonable. So I enjoyed throwing some beautiful split peppermint up on there and posting it for them to choke on.

I threw on 5 cubes of light material today. I know it doesn't look it, but the pile is nearly 12ft high now. I hope to get it near 18ft by the end. We'll see. It all depends on gravity and leverage. It is 52ft in circumference.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update!
> 
> I took the last couple of cubes of peppermint down this morning.
> 
> View attachment 906528
> 
> 
> I had some negative feedback on farcebook a few days ago, with a few women saying that it is dreadful seeing all that wood being wasted and that it should go to the needy who can't afford to buy their own. Yes, apparently I am supposed to spend my all of my time, effort and money cutting wood to give away to people I don't know. Now, I've given away some, maybe 20 cubes or 6 cord or so over the last few years, but for armchair critics to have a go at me while I'm putting 70 hours of unpaid labour in my own time and at my own expense for a community event....well, I thought that was mildly unreasonable. So I enjoyed throwing some beautiful split peppermint up on there and posting it for them to choke on.
> 
> I threw on 5 cubes of light material today. I know it doesn't look it, but the pile is nearly 12ft high now. I hope to get it near 18ft by the end. We'll see. It all depends on gravity and leverage. It is 52ft in circumference.
> 
> View attachment 906529


Invite the critics to spend a day out in the bush with you cutting and THEM splitting and loading.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You should post up some links to various charities where THEY can donate to. That may make them feel better about themselves.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Invite the critics to spend a day out in the bush with you cutting and THEM splitting and loading.


Exactly what I was thinking. Instead of wasting their time surfing Facebook to criticize they should use their time to help others. Maybe they could donate their computer/I-phone to someone less fortunate.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> I did not have an encounter with the chainsaw despite what it may appear.
> View attachment 906487
> 
> I scrounged a truckload of firewood tonight including some box elder with the red streaks in it. Most will go for shoulder season firewood, but I saved a few chunks for my brother to see what interesting projects he can make. Honestly, I wouldn't have even gotten the wood, but he expressed mild interest in a few pieces. And there is another truckload or more of ash included as well. And it's free. So there's that.
> View attachment 906492
> 
> View attachment 906488
> View attachment 906489
> View attachment 906490


OMG! Flamed Box Elder! Should never be burned for firewood! Makes great bowl blanks and flat stock. Get those short boards sealed ASAP or they will be useless.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update!
> 
> I took the last couple of cubes of peppermint down this morning.
> 
> View attachment 906528
> 
> 
> I had some negative feedback on farcebook a few days ago, with a few women  saying that it is dreadful seeing all that wood being wasted and that it should go to the needy who can't afford to buy their own. Yes, apparently I am supposed to spend my all of my time, effort and money cutting wood to give away to people I don't know. Now, I've given away some, maybe 20 cubes or 6 cord or so over the last few years, but for armchair critics to have a go at me while I'm putting 70 hours of unpaid labour in my own time and at my own expense for a community event....well, I thought that was mildly unreasonable. So I enjoyed throwing some beautiful split peppermint up on there and posting it for them to choke on.
> 
> I threw on 5 cubes of light material today. I know it doesn't look it, but the pile is nearly 12ft high now. I hope to get it near 18ft by the end. We'll see. It all depends on gravity and leverage. It is 52ft in circumference.
> 
> View attachment 906529


I've been meaning to ask for a long time, and to show my ignorance, what the heck is a 'cube'. Peppermint cubes sounds tasty  .


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> This vid popped up on one of my hunting forums. It was shot up in @svk 's neck of the woods.



Yeah that was taken about 40 miles from here.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update!
> 
> I took the last couple of cubes of peppermint down this morning.
> 
> View attachment 906528
> 
> 
> I had some negative feedback on farcebook a few days ago, with a few women  saying that it is dreadful seeing all that wood being wasted and that it should go to the needy who can't afford to buy their own. Yes, apparently I am supposed to spend my all of my time, effort and money cutting wood to give away to people I don't know. Now, I've given away some, maybe 20 cubes or 6 cord or so over the last few years, but for armchair critics to have a go at me while I'm putting 70 hours of unpaid labour in my own time and at my own expense for a community event....well, I thought that was mildly unreasonable. So I enjoyed throwing some beautiful split peppermint up on there and posting it for them to choke on.
> 
> I threw on 5 cubes of light material today. I know it doesn't look it, but the pile is nearly 12ft high now. I hope to get it near 18ft by the end. We'll see. It all depends on gravity and leverage. It is 52ft in circumference.
> 
> View attachment 906529


Tell those people to G F Y. Do they not realize how much wood simply rots away out in the woods. 

They are simply do nothing, know nothing trolls.


----------



## svk

BTW on the duck front, I’ve got three goldeneyes hanging out by the duck boxes this morning.


----------



## HadleyPA

rarefish383 said:


> Grilled Meatloaf For Dinner | Grilling Inspiration | Weber Grills​https://www.weber.com › blog › weber-30545


Sweet. Thanks


----------



## old CB

Ryan A said:


> Enlighten this city boy. What’s the advantage? If one side dulls, use the other? Also, handle is straight rather than slightly curved?


One side has a finer edge for felling work, and the other is less fine for limbing. Limbing is more likely to hit the ground where a fine edge would not hold up. I filed bright little grooves into the limbing side of my axe so I could see at a glance which side was which.

The use of double bitted axes is frowned upon nowadays due to their propensity for injury. Once when I was working in the woods, and perhaps not paying close attention, I managed to miss my mark and hit instead a springy vine that popped the axe back in my direction. Took a direct hit to my skull, right at the hairline. It sliced neatly through three layers of toque hat and laid open my scalp. Much blood. I immediately went home, where I pealed off my hat and then . . . was kinda scared to find out how damaged I was so I edged slowly into the mirror. Realized it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but it was still pretty unnerving. Called a friend to come sit with me, just in case. My wife came home a while later. Being a nurse, she was all about how I needed stitches, etc. By this time the blood flow had stopped. Medical care was something like an hour's drive--and you have to pay for that crap--so I declined. She taped it up. Had a scar for years, but doubt I could find it now.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> I've been meaning to ask for a long time, and to show my ignorance, what the heck is a 'cube'. Peppermint cubes sounds tasty  .



A cube a cubic meter but quicker to type. There's about 3.6 cubes per cord.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Tell those people to G F Y. Do they not realize how much wood simply rots away out in the woods.
> 
> They are simply do nothing, know nothing trolls.



That was my first thought. 



farmer steve said:


> Invite the critics to spend a day out in the bush with you cutting and THEM splitting and loading.



That was my second thought.



Jeffkrib said:


> You should post up some links to various charities where THEY can donate to. That may make them feel better about themselves.



This was my third thought. 



H-Ranch said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Instead of wasting their time surfing Facebook to criticize they should use their time to help others. Maybe they could donate their computer/I-phone to someone less fortunate.



Agreed. These are just stupid clueless bints who really do think that because the wood just appeared on their screen, it must have been easy to do and that a much better use (for the greater good, of course) would be to just give it away. Sure, then there's no community event for anyone but they don't care about that. Maybe I should let them come to my house and take all my stuff to give away to the needy as well. 

It's no surprise to me that them not knowing anything doesn't stop them from having an opinion.


----------



## JustJeff

The wood is just laying out there waiting... I need some, so I go get it... Does that make me needy? Maybe not, I guess since I went and got it, I'm not needy anymore..

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> One side has a finer edge for felling work, and the other is less fine for limbing. Limbing is more likely to hit the ground where a fine edge would not hold up. I filed bright little grooves into the limbing side of my axe so I could see at a glance which side was which.
> 
> The use of double bitted axes is frowned upon nowadays due to their propensity for injury. Once when I was working in the woods, and perhaps not paying close attention, I managed to miss my mark and hit instead a springy vine that popped the axe back in my direction. Took a direct hit to my skull, right at the hairline. It sliced neatly through three layers of toque hat and laid open my scalp. Much blood. I immediately went home, where I pealed off my hat and then . . . was kinda scared to find out how damaged I was so I edged slowly into the mirror. Realized it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but it was still pretty unnerving. Called a friend to come sit with me, just in case. My wife came home a while later. Being a nurse, she was all about how I needed stitches, etc. By this time the blood flow had stopped. Medical care was something like an hour's drive--and you have to pay for that crap--so I declined. She taped it up. Had a scar for years, but doubt I could find it now.


I've got two replies for that one. The first is the danger part of the double. I used to throw doubles in competition. I started a throw and while the bit was still behind my back I heard a loud almost zipper like noise. I followed through on my throw then turned around and looked, nothing. Then my friend came over and grabbed my shirt. I don't know if I let the bit get that close to my back, or if the wind puffed up the shirt, but it looked like a razor sliced the shirt from mid back to shoulder. The other was I was feeding brush in our 16" chipper on a lot job, with about 15 people dragging brush to me. Every now and then I had to trim a piece up to get it to feed, I either had an XL 12 or a Super EZ. I trimmed a piece and turned and stepped over a log, and stuck my leg in the still spinning chain. It didn't hurt, I really didn't feel the cut. What I felt was the chain grabbing my blue jeans and twisting them up. I went back to work feeding the chipper. When the brush pile ran out and it was time to move the truck, I took a step and my left boot was full of blood. I was too afraid to tell my Dad about it, I don't think I ever did. When I get a tan you can see a scar about half an inch wide and three inches long.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Bonfire update!
> 
> I took the last couple of cubes of peppermint down this morning.
> 
> View attachment 906528
> 
> 
> I had some negative feedback on farcebook a few days ago, with a few women  saying that it is dreadful seeing all that wood being wasted and that it should go to the needy who can't afford to buy their own. Yes, apparently I am supposed to spend my all of my time, effort and money cutting wood to give away to people I don't know. Now, I've given away some, maybe 20 cubes or 6 cord or so over the last few years, but for armchair critics to have a go at me while I'm putting 70 hours of unpaid labour in my own time and at my own expense for a community event....well, I thought that was mildly unreasonable. So I enjoyed throwing some beautiful split peppermint up on there and posting it for them to choke on.
> 
> I threw on 5 cubes of light material today. I know it doesn't look it, but the pile is nearly 12ft high now. I hope to get it near 18ft by the end. We'll see. It all depends on gravity and leverage. It is 52ft in circumference.
> 
> View attachment 906529


Wow! I look forward to this event every year!


----------



## H-Ranch

Truckload two from my new best friend this week. Backed right up through his neighbor's yard to the wood pile and he even helped load. My kind of free giver.


And made a few more flame box elder boards that I picked up yesterday. .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Truckload two from my new best friend this week. Backed right up through his neighbor's yard to the wood pile and he even helped load. My kind of free giver.
> View attachment 906670
> 
> And made a few more flame box elder boards that I picked up yesterday. .
> View attachment 906671


Those are nice deals right there , very hard to refuse.
I had a hard time refusing all that locust this spring, so I didn't lol.
What's that dark colored previously dead standing wood, Ash?
Like the color in that box elder.
Relocated a raccoon to the "park" out back this evening, realized I have a good sized limb down on the trail. I think it's dead red oak from what I could see in the dark, that will help fill the last row in the woodshed, I have another dead standing locust that could take care of the rest or a bit out of another pile out back. It's nice to have choices for wood that will be burned in 22/23 .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> PL Premium works great on plastic and magnesium, but is not meant to be immersed in gas/oil.
> 
> Also works great on metal, I fixed my file cabinet with it. Sand metal, than dampen before using. It glued the hanger for the roller on the file cabinet just fine!
> 
> Make sure you clamp things, it expands a bit when drying.
> 
> I fixed this MS 460 for a local tree guy 2 1/2 years ago and it is still in service. I had a broken case and cut the corner off of it.


Looks like it's holding up great for a full time cutter.
I just broke this faucet sprayer . Installing a new to me kitchen sink and it fell off the counter, then when I tried to grab it I dropped the circular saw into the old sink, wham, it slammed into the bottom of the cabinet, I had already removed the sink .
I was at a buddies and he makes pens and other cool stuff on his little lathe, I found the right sized brass tube to fit one side and the other was slightly loose, then we epoxied them together. It also had a little tab with a button that clicked into the sprayer to hold the insert into the sprayer(you can see it in the first picture before the tab broke off), I wasn't able to get that to hold, but I made a little fix for that too lol. Seems to be working great for now, I think I'll buy another sprayer off eBay I found as it's only $48, seems like cheap insurance that my fix will hold. I also plan on looking for a allen style set screw to replace the screw I cut down to hold it in place, what's funny is no-one would probably even notice, I may leave it that way just for fun .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Those are nice deals right there , very hard to refuse.
> I had a hard time refusing all that locust this spring, so I didn't lol.
> What's that dark colored previously dead standing wood, Ash?
> Like the color in that box elder.


Yep, he had me at free, which sometimes gets me into trouble. LOL
I believe it is ash - the EAB lines are very faint now but most of the wood is still solid. There is a mix of other stuff in there too, including box elder, but no more like yesterday's haul.
Can't believe you're considering filling out the woodshed with oak. Pfffttt


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Hot tank or the mart, if the block was at the shop. If it was an in frame repair, lots and lots of brake clean and rags. And yes good catch, I meant devcon lol.
> Here's a pic of the mart. Think dish washer on steroids.
> View attachment 906040
> 
> Thats a qsk60 cummins crank set up in it. Big v12 diesel. Worked a treat. Just hose them off when they come out from it.


Sweet, I think I need one of those , but that would mean I'd have to do all that heavy work.
When I went to Nashville Auto Diesel they called the standard transmission class, "finger pinching 101" . I'd rather run the equipment than work on it, same with saws, even though I'm pretty mechanically inclined. After I finish the chicken run there's a kohler motor on a zero turn mower waiting for me, just got the new head gaskets yesterday, I'd rather be mowing.
Do you work on them start to finish, or specialize.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, he had me at free, which sometimes gets me into trouble. LOL
> I believe it is ash - the EAB lines are very faint now but most of the wood is still solid. There is a mix of other stuff in there too, including box elder, but no more like yesterday's haul.
> Can't believe you're considering filling out the woodshed with oak. Pfffttt


In the past free got me into a lot of trouble, now it just gets me in some trouble lol.
It sure is dark, that white ash must have got the notice from coke .
I know, maybe I should just throw it in the bonfire stash piles, but then I'd get a hard time from someone about wasting good wood on a bonfire like @Cowboy254 , sometimes you just can't win.
Did you get all that wood cut up out this way, or still lots to go. Hows that 441 doing, still making it.
I've got a lot of wood on the neighbors I can have that's down or dead standing HBBL(highly burnable black locust), not that I need more, Im not sure how many yrs worth of BL I currently have.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> This vid popped up on one of my hunting forums. It was shot up in @svk 's neck of the woods.



That's fun, I like those time lapse or one yr videos like that.
My neighbor had one going at the creek behind out places for 6 months, then late last month someone took his SD card on that one and erased the other cameras he has out there . He's pretty sure it's the same guys who were spear fishing for steelhead back there, that's totally illegal here.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> In the past free got me into a lot of trouble, now it just gets me in some trouble lol.
> It sure is dark, that white ash must have got the notice from coke .
> I know, maybe I should just throw it in the bonfire stash piles, but then I'd get a hard time from someone about wasting good wood on a bonfire like @Cowboy254 , sometimes you just can't win.
> Did you get all that wood cut up out this way, or still lots to go. Hows that 441 doing, still making it.
> I've got a lot of wood on the neighbors I can have that's down or dead standing HBBL(highly burnable black locust), not that I need more, Im not sure how many yrs worth of BL I currently have.


That ash has probably been dead 15 years and down for several. Dark woods with no sun and it turns pretty black.
For sure you just can't win sometimes. I am just giving you grief to mock all the oak snobs out there (and you know who you are!)
Still lots of wood over there. I did break through on the back trail the last trip over. I think that would provide me with perpetual firewood though - I'm sure that there is more than 9 cord of dead stuff and new growth every year.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That ash has probably been dead 15 years and down for several. Dark woods with no sun and it turns pretty black.
> For sure you just can't win sometimes. I am just giving you grief to mock all the oak snobs out there (and you know who you are!)
> Still lots of wood over there. I did break through on the back trail the last trip over. I think that would provide me with perpetual firewood though - I'm sure that there is more than 9 cord of dead stuff and new growth every year.


Kinda like the locust in the woods here, it will get pretty dark too, but then it starts growing moss on it. Cutting hard dead locust is bad enough on chains, then add the dirt/moss to it and you're touching your chain up about every tank. The good thing is that you can usually cut quite a bit on a tank since most of it is 15 and under. I need to get to the one dead standing leaner, I want to try my skidding winch/the new clutch out.
Shoot, I can take it, Lord knows I certainly dish it out lol. I don't mine dead oak, I just hate having to wait 3 yrs for it to dry and then if you didn't do anything with it it could rot, not a problem with locust .
I bet there is, it was a mess back there, like a bomb went off  . When you have a wood that big, it's hard to run out, especially when you get other wood given to you .


----------



## farmer steve

When you get tired of hauling firewood with your wheelbarrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers,

We're getting near the pointy end now. I tossed the last loads of bark/twigs/leaves on today then leaned up the tops, getting them as high as I could. Comfortably my biggest so far. 







That's my nearly 14 year old son there for reference. Should be good when it goes up, I'll make sure someone gets a video. Poles to go on in the morning and noodles around the base for ease of lighting. I'll put a line of noodles up to each little 'package' I'll have hidden inside. Uncapped milk cartons half full of diesel. There will be about 10L of 20/80% gasoline/diesel mix for pouring on before ignition. I'll have a butane flamethrower on a stick to light with. Should burn!


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> That ash has probably been dead 15 years and down for several. Dark woods with no sun and it turns pretty black.
> For sure you just can't win sometimes. I am just giving you grief to mock all the oak snobs out there (and you know who you are!)
> Still lots of wood over there. I did break through on the back trail the last trip over. I think that would provide me with perpetual firewood though - I'm sure that there is more than 9 cord of dead stuff and new growth every year.


I’m an Oak snob and proud of it. Although, last year my wife said she didn’t want to burn, so I sold all of the two year old Oak in my shed, to a friend. Then a cold spell moved in and she asked where our wood was? Then she said she meant she just didn’t want to heat the whole house all winter. She still wanted fires on real cold days. So I moved a pile of Ash up on the rack. First time I ever burned all Ash. It starts easy, burns hot, doesn’t last as long as Oak. Ash is good wood, just not as good as Oak.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> We're getting near the pointy end now. I tossed the last loads of bark/twigs/leaves on today then leaned up the tops, getting them as high as I could. Comfortably my biggest so far.
> 
> View attachment 906724
> 
> 
> View attachment 906725
> 
> 
> That's my nearly 14 year old son there for reference. Should be good when it goes up, I'll make sure someone gets a video. Poles to go on in the morning and noodles around the base for ease of lighting. I'll put a line of noodles up to each little 'package' I'll have hidden inside. Uncapped milk cartons half full of diesel. There will be about 10L of 20/80% gasoline/diesel mix for pouring on before ignition. I'll have a butane flamethrower on a stick to light with. Should burn!


I used to throw the gas on and let it drip down and get aerated, pour a thin trail of gas back 10-15 yards, dip the end of a long stick in the gas and make a torch, then light and touch it to the trail. It would run down the trail and make a nice “ wha-umph”. But it disappointed my friends. They thought I was going stand next to the pile and throw matches at the gas and blow myself up like the idiots on you tube.


----------



## svk

As far as fire starters go, diesel is cheap and lights with a match. As long as you don’t get it to vapor form (by pouring it on hot coals), it’s pretty easy to work with.

I was in high school and poured some on coals....then as I was approaching with a lit match WHOOM as soon as it hit the cloud of vapor and I didn’t need to worry about the hairs on the back of my hand or lower arm for the next few months lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> As far as fire starters go, diesel is cheap and lights with a match. As long as you don’t get it to vapor form (by pouring it on hot coals), it’s pretty easy to work with.
> 
> I was in high school and poured some on coals....then as I was approaching with a lit match WHOOM as soon as it hit the cloud of vapor and I didn’t need to worry about the hairs on the back of my hand or lower arm for the next few months lol.


I like to use diesel too, but then I grab a can of "starting fluid" and a lighter then torch it .
That Starting fluid does great for "starting" fires of all types, and it really gets people who've never seen me do it wondering.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> We're getting near the pointy end now. I tossed the last loads of bark/twigs/leaves on today then leaned up the tops, getting them as high as I could. Comfortably my biggest so far.
> 
> View attachment 906724
> 
> 
> View attachment 906725
> 
> 
> That's my nearly 14 year old son there for reference. Should be good when it goes up, I'll make sure someone gets a video. Poles to go on in the morning and noodles around the base for ease of lighting. I'll put a line of noodles up to each little 'package' I'll have hidden inside. Uncapped milk cartons half full of diesel. There will be about 10L of 20/80% gasoline/diesel mix for pouring on before ignition. I'll have a butane flamethrower on a stick to light with. Should burn!


That's awesome .
Do you have any problems with the lighter debris flying out, or does it just launch 40 meters into the air and go over everyone.


----------



## old CB

Regarding the excellent "year on the beaver dam," that reminds me of a guy who approached us about 8 yrs ago when (I believe) the whole trail cam thing was kinda new. He put out two cameras on our place: one along the creek on the west side of the place, and one along what I called "the interstate highway for wildlife" on the east side of the place. Over a few months he got shots of everything that moves in this country, from mountain lion (wearing a collar) to rabbit to countless shots of a magpie hopping around. But the best was a series of four shots of a young muley doe--looks like a two yr old.

I had asked the guy when he mounted the cameras (which had infrared capability for night shots) if they would spook or adversely affect animals. He said, "No, the most common reaction is curiosity." So those four shots of the young doe:
1. Doe just ambling along toward the camera
2. Doe looking up with ears signaling "WTF?"
3. Tail end of doe approaching
4 Camera view just a large eye of doe about 2" away and filling the shot.

I would reproduce them here, but due to a recent inadvertent deletion of years of email I can't. I've got a tech-savvy Mac guy lined up to try to recover the deleted stuff, as it should still reside in this device.


----------



## olyman

chipper1 said:


> That's fun, I like those time lapse or one yr videos like that.
> My neighbor had one going at the creek behind out places for 6 months, then late last month someone took his SD card on that one and erased the other cameras he has out there . He's pretty sure it's the same guys who were spear fishing for steelhead back there, that's totally illegal here.


hope he catches them,,and has a little CHIT_CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> hope he catches them,,and has a little CHIT_CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lots of camera theft here too...


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> As far as fire starters go, diesel is cheap and lights with a match. As long as you don’t get it to vapor form (by pouring it on hot coals), it’s pretty easy to work with.
> 
> I was in high school and poured some on coals....then as I was approaching with a lit match WHOOM as soon as it hit the cloud of vapor and I didn’t need to worry about the hairs on the back of my hand or lower arm for the next few months lol.



Absolutely right. The key is to get it burning quickly then you're good. A few years ago I was trying to get a burn pile going - it was green, the weather was wet and it was the last day before fire restrictions started. And I didn't get it going the first time. I threw on more diesel onto the only little flame left which put it out, then I watched the white vapour cloud rising up and thought it would be good not to go near it. Then it caught. WWHHHOOOOSSSHHHH! Glad I was standing back, but it was a good learning experience and no harm done. I think using the noodles around the base and tucked up a little between the poles will make a good addition to get it up and going quickly. 



chipper1 said:


> That's awesome .
> Do you have any problems with the lighter debris flying out, or does it just launch 40 meters into the air and go over everyone.



I'll be making a public safety announcement before I light up reminding parents that a lot of stuff is going to go up and then it is going to come down. Kids like to run around under it and as a rule, by the time stuff comes down it is no longer on fire. All the same, a cinder in the eye is no fun and parents will be reminded that their children are their responsibility.


----------



## svk

Wow, 3200 pages of scrounging!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, but I wish Clint was still posting.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Sweet, I think I need one of those , but that would mean I'd have to do all that heavy work.
> When I went to Nashville Auto Diesel they called the standard transmission class, "finger pinching 101" . I'd rather run the equipment than work on it, same with saws, even though I'm pretty mechanically inclined. After I finish the chicken run there's a kohler motor on a zero turn mower waiting for me, just got the new head gaskets yesterday, I'd rather be mowing.
> Do you work on them start to finish, or specialize.


Well that's a hard question to answer in a timely fashion. Very short story, I don't work there anymore. We worked on everything and anything piston driven, kohlers to Cooper bessamen engines and anything and everything In between. I was a road tech and literally got sent all over the east coast to diagnose and fix engines under warranty. I really miss what I did. Had a kid, got the speech from my wife and ended up having to quit. Spending 29 days of the month on the road wasn't good for family life. Got a township job, couldn't take the pay hit, now I'm a ride mechanic for a prominent theme park local to me. I enjoy it for the most part, we do the rigging, and crane work as well. Not near as fulfilling as getting a broken down engine running but it pays well and it's close so I get to be home with the wife and kids. I do a good bit of small engine work and still have my 12v cummins to get my engine fix, as well as large scale rc.


----------



## chipper1

olyman said:


> hope he catches them,,and has a little CHIT_CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He already talked with them last yr. Darn low stealing. Guess that's how it works, do something illegal, do something else illegal to cover it up. Seems to be a lot of that going on in this country right now.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Well that's a hard question to answer in a timely fashion. Very short story, I don't work there anymore. We worked on everything and anything piston driven, kohlers to Cooper bessamen engines and anything and everything In between. I was a road tech and literally got sent all over the east coast to diagnose and fix engines under warranty. I really miss what I did. Had a kid, got the speech from my wife and ended up having to quit. Spending 29 days of the month on the road wasn't good for family life. Got a township job, couldn't take the pay hit, now I'm a ride mechanic for a prominent theme park local to me. I enjoy it for the most part, we do the rigging, and crane work as well. Not near as fulfilling as getting a broken down engine running but it pays well and it's close so I get to be home with the wife and kids. I do a good bit of small engine work and still have my 12v cummins to get my engine fix, as well as large scale rc.


I had to get off the rd a long time ago to be there for the kiddos too, best thing you can do if the wife asks you to. It ended up working out great long term for me, because I had my older kids every other weekend, so I couldn't take a job driving on the weekends. I would call a possible place of employment on a Saturday, if anyone was in the office I assumed the drivers would be on the road too. So I can count the weekends I worked in 15yrs on both hands, well at least for the companies I was driving for .
That sounds like an interesting job, nice it's not always doing the same thing day in and day out.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I had to get off the rd a long time ago to be there for the kiddos too, best thing you can do if the wife asks you to. It ended up working out great long term for me, because I had my older kids every other weekend, so I couldn't take a job driving on the weekends. I would call a possible place of employment on a Saturday, if anyone was in the office I assumed the drivers would be on the road too. So I can count the weekends I worked in 15yrs on both hands, well at least for the companies I was driving for .
> That sounds like an interesting job, nice it's not always doing the same thing day in and day out.


Yeah it's different, but good different. I do have to work weekends, and the schedule is a bit goofy, (being low man and all) but I typically work 10 days then have 4 off. So it all works out pretty good. My wife was able to go part time as well, so she gets more time with the kids. I'm finally getting things caught up around the house. Finally getting a bit of money saved up, doing needed vehicle repairs and what not. Life's good right now.


----------



## H-Ranch

Trying to get back to doing a little bit every day in this good working weather. About a year ago I was doing a couple of wheelbarrow loads each evening. 750' or more from the neighbor's woodlot will keep you in shape. Need more of that so I don't keep morphing into a different shape.


----------



## svk

Fishing opener today. Fished a couple of hours this morning, not even a bite. Wind changed to east so may as well do something else till tomorrow.


----------



## Logger nate

Always enjoy your pictures H-Ranch, good way to stay in shape. Hauling with wheel barrow, splitting by hand-pretty cool.
Most of the ground on our current job is too steep for feller buncher and some trees are too big so hand falling 
prolly good for me but I miss the buncher sometimes 
The 3 miles isn’t so bad it’s the 75 floors that’s the killer, lol.
God was watching over the boss this week 
ripped his pants, scraped up his leg, sure glad it wasn’t any worse!
Told me I could take anything under 8” home for firewood so that will be nice.


----------



## Ryan A

First scrounge in a while. Wife ended up putting a rod through the oil pan in the van so using my car for the time being for my scrounging adventures.

Old stuff that was left by the utility company and I noodled some of it down to move, then I’ll split it by hand.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day blokes,

Bonfire went up last night. Unfortunately we had a southerly breeze for the first hour which meant that the sparks and embers were getting blown sideways rather than going a mile up into the sky but then it went calm for the rest of the night so after that it was great. Here's the second last construction pic, I'll get the final one of me with my erection off the person that took it as well as some of the best pics of the night and post them later. There is a vid of ignition and another one that Cowgirl took later on with a big vertical plume of sparks that looks awesome. 

This one is before the final noodle phase, but we did find a witch to throw on there  .


----------



## H-Ranch

Went to see one of my old new best friends today. I've gotten spruce from him before, but he moved to a new property and now he's offering hardwood. 
Mostly cherry with a few other of bits thrown in. Ought to be 25 wheelbarrow loads, maybe a bit more depending on how many projects I can think to make with firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

For some reason I thought this was after the noodle phase but there you go. Speaking of keeping in shape, I shed 3 kegs in the last two weeks putting in 100 hours putting this up by hand. Edit: 100 hours in total, prolly 50 in the last two weeks.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Went to see one of my old new best friends today. I've gotten spruce from him before, but he moved to a new property and now he's offering hardwood.
> Mostly cherry with a few other of bits thrown in. Ought to be 25 wheelbarrow loads, maybe a bit more depending on how many projects I can think to make with firewood.
> View attachment 907040
> View attachment 907041



I love the bark on cherry, looks cool.


----------



## sean donato

Nothing really wood related for me in a wile. We were kid free from last evening till this afternoon. Took the wife out to eat last night. Went to the range this morning. Stopped by shydas on the way down to get the kids. Been wanting to grab a cricket 22lr for my daughter. Specifically with a pink stock. They had one with a blue stock. Went and asked my buddy if he could possibly order me one in with a pink stock and have it before July? He asked if they had one? I said yes. He said go grab it, I'll fix you up. I went and grabbed it, set it on the counter. He disappeared for a wile. Figured I'd look around a bit. Had them pull a few pistols out for the wife to try out. (She's very petite and has small hands, so she has grip issues with most guns) she kept going back between some for sig and a glock 43x. My buddy finally came back with a box and a smile. Opened it up and there was a pink stock! I asked how much and he said don't worry about it, pink isn't a seller and they had sent this with on a promo. Perfect! Started the paper work for it. Asked him if they got the g34x in often? He said here and there, you know how it's been. The wife kept going back to it. He said just put a deposit on it and he would hold it for me. Had to have a quick look at the finances and realized we had enough if she wanted it. Meanwhile she had gone and asked to check out another gun, some guy walked up and picked it up off the counter, told my buddy to grab it, we'd take it, before someone else wanted it. He laughed. Thankfully the guy playing with it sat it back down. Thought it was rather brazen of him to walk up and grab a gun off the counter wile someone was looking at them. Oh well. At least I got to make both my girls happy. (Even if one has to till her birthday) it was quite the hit on my spare funds, so no "toy" purchases for me. Grabbed a few boxes of primers wile I was there and a spare mag for the g43x. Here's the cricket in the box. Had to be quick, my daughter was coming down the stairs when I opened it up to snap a picture of it.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I love the bark on cherry, looks cool.


It does look neat, but man does it like to snag up a throw line.

Looking forward to seeing those pics .


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Nothing really wood related for me in a wile. We were kid free from last evening till this afternoon. Took the wife out to eat last night. Went to the range this morning. Stopped by shydas on the way down to get the kids. Been wanting to grab a cricket 22lr for my daughter. Specifically with a pink stock. They had one with a blue stock. Went and asked my buddy if he could possibly order me one in with a pink stock and have it before July? He asked if they had one? I said yes. He said go grab it, I'll fix you up. I went and grabbed it, set it on the counter. He disappeared for a wile. Figured I'd look around a bit. Had them pull a few pistols out for the wife to try out. (She's very petite and has small hands, so she has grip issues with most guns) she kept going back between some for sig and a glock 43x. My buddy finally came back with a box and a smile. Opened it up and there was a pink stock! I asked how much and he said don't worry about it, pink isn't a seller and they had sent this with on a promo. Perfect! Started the paper work for it. Asked him if they got the g34x in often? He said here and there, you know how it's been. The wife kept going back to it. He said just put a deposit on it and he would hold it for me. Had to have a quick look at the finances and realized we had enough if she wanted it. Meanwhile she had gone and asked to check out another gun, some guy walked up and picked it up off the counter, told my buddy to grab it, we'd take it, before someone else wanted it. He laughed. Thankfully the guy playing with it sat it back down. Thought it was rather brazen of him to walk up and grab a gun off the counter wile someone was looking at them. Oh well. At least I got to make both my girls happy. (Even if one has to till her birthday) it was quite the hit on my spare funds, so no "toy" purchases for me. Grabbed a few boxes of primers wile I was there and a spare mag for the g43x. Here's the cricket in the box. Had to be quick, my daughter was coming down the stairs when I opened it up to snap a picture of it.


We have one of those little crickets. It was my boys, pretty small for him now though. I still use it for chipmunks out the kids bedroom window lol.
Be sure to keep it locked up in the safe or with the lock set on it, kids grab them and think it's a toy.
I was debating on a 43x, looks like a great edc, decided to get the xdm2, it's pretty slim and I got a great deal on it.
Glad she was able to get it, they are moving fast right now, sales are up even more from last yr . Do you have plenty of ammo? I just scored 750 rnds of 9 to add to my stash for less than I've seen them for in a while.


----------



## svk

Great minds thing alike, I did a little shopping yesterday too


----------



## Cowboy254

I have a few more pics coming in, I'll post them tomorrow. In the meantime there's this. All the footage is Cowgirl's


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> We have one of those little crickets. It was my boys, pretty small for him now though. I still use it for chipmunks out the kids bedroom window lol.
> Be sure to keep it locked up in the safe or with the lock set on it, kids grab them and think it's a toy.
> I was debating on a 43x, looks like a great edc, decided to get the xdm2, it's pretty slim and I got a great deal on it.
> Glad she was able to get it, they are moving fast right now, sales are up even more from last yr . Do you have plenty of ammo? I just scored 750 rnds of 9 to add to my stash for less than I've seen them for in a while.


Yeah it will stay locked up in the safe, she knows they arnt toys and is only allowed to do anything with them when I'm around. 
I'm pretty well stocked on ammo for the moment. I have a feeling I'll be out of 22lr after I get her shooting lol. Hoping prices and availability starts coming around in the next year or so


----------



## Lee192233

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a few more pics coming in, I'll post them tomorrow. In the meantime there's this.



That is a very well set up bonfire. Good job! A friend had a bonfire at his son's graduation. It was a large pile of brush and loose trunks about 20'×30' and 12-15' high. It only burned for 3 hours but was pretty intense. Had to stand at least 50 ft away. Here's a pic. 

At its peak the flames were probably 50 ft high. It was a little big for my liking.


----------



## moresnow

Cowboy254 said:


> I have a few more pics coming in, I'll post them tomorrow. In the meantime there's this. All the footage is Cowgirl's



Nice video with what sounds like lots of laughing. Great to see/hear people together laughing and enjoying life. Good to see all your efforts were enjoyed! Tough to beat a good bonfire amongst friends.


----------



## old CB

The recent talk about wood duck boxes reminded me of something that happened during the period we lived in town, nice brick house with gas fireplace in the living room. (Background for those unacquainted with woodies: they locate holes in trees and nest there.) One day I took a day off and just happened to be home at a time when normally the house would be empty. Was working at my desk when I heard significant ruckus coming from the gas fireplace. "Damn, is there a coon in the chimney?" I wondered. As it got louder, I got up and approached the fireplace to investigate. Was there at exactly the moment when a drake wood duck fluttered into the opening, and made to shoot into the room from between the two sides of fireplace screen. With hands on either side, I gripped the duck, made my way to the front door, where I released him and watched him shoot away down 19th Street. Then imagined the circus that duck and our three cats would have produced had I not been present.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah it will stay locked up in the safe, she knows they arnt toys and is only allowed to do anything with them when I'm around.
> I'm pretty well stocked on ammo for the moment. I have a feeling I'll be out of 22lr after I get her shooting lol. Hoping prices and availability starts coming around in the next year or so


It's not my kids I'm concerned with .
Snagged up a nice pile of 22 and 380 while ago, got the 380 and half the 22 for a buddy of mine, I though I was getting low and then I found another stash lol. I think he blew thru most of his already, think I've used a couple hundred in the same time. 
I've noticed a good amount coming back, but the prices haven't really dropped much.
Here's a link to some good quality brass target/practice 9's, I have links to cheaper wolf 9 and 223/556.




__





Natchez Shooters Supplies







www.natchezss.com


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Great minds thing alike, I did a little shopping yesterday too


, guessing you weren't buying firewood .
As I was typing the above post and went to get the link I got a bit distracted, found another 1k of 556 I "needed" lol.
Nice buying direct as theres no shipping or tax, just a little drive .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> That is a very well set up bonfire. Good job! A friend had a bonfire at his son's graduation. It was a large pile of brush and loose trunks about 20'×30' and 12-15' high. It only burned for 3 hours but was pretty intense. Had to stand at least 50 ft away. Here's a pic. View attachment 907157
> 
> At its peak the flames were probably 50 ft high. It was a little big for my liking.


We probably could have seen that one if we would have went to the lakeshore lol.
I like it , crazy it was out that quick.


----------



## chipper1

Took a walk out behind the house this evening, theres a large red oak branch that fell off a really big red oak(I'm pretty sure I mentioned it before). A buddy of mine swung by and dropped off my chainsaw mill, I think when I get some spare time or don't feel like doing what I should be, that I may try and mill a few boards off it. The main portion of it looks to be very solid and it's all off the ground. There are at least two sections that look like I can get some nice slabs out of or maybe boards out of the smaller one. I also looked at some of the logs I have in the piles out front and I think I can mill some boards out of them too. 
My buddy didn't help at all showing me pics of some of the wood he's been milling with his ported 3120.
He lives here about half a yr and then in NY the rest, his trunk was full of saws, what makes it funny is it's a nice looking Mercedes lol.
When he's in NY he works for a tree company, he showed me a picture of an oak one of the crews did, he said it weight over 20k, it was taller than him sitting on the trailer, not sure how long it was, but it looked to be about 20' as it was on the lower portion of a double drop equipment trailer .
I'l have him send me a picture of it, don't see too many that big, he wasn't sure of what type of oak it is.
Hope you all had a great weekend, looking forward to some scrounged wood pics.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> We probably could have seen that one if we would have went to the lakeshore lol.
> I like it , crazy it was out that quick.


I should've said it was coals and small flames. The picture is about 1 hour into the burn and the pile is halfway burned up. The pavilion on the left side of the pic has ten foot ceilings for a comparison. The brush was very dry and he gave it a little nudge with about 5 gallons of diesel. Nobody could stand in the pavilion for the first 30 minutes or so. Pretty wild. 
I see you're from Grand Rapids area. We stayed in Whitehall for a week last August. Beautiful area.


----------



## H-Ranch

Messed around with "what can I make from firewood" projects for a bit before I actually started making firewood, but here it is.


----------



## chipper1

Sounds like a great time, I like big fires, but don't get too close too soon .
I was there in July, one of the hottest weeks of the yr, I thought I was going to melt . I'm not looking forward to the 74 degrees they are calling for tomorrow, but I still like big fires lol.
This picture was taken on the rd that leads out to the lighthouse. Did you make it down to duck lake state park, it's where the trees are walking out to the lake .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Messed around with "what can I make from firewood" projects for a bit before I actually started making firewood, but here it is.
> View attachment 907318
> View attachment 907319
> View attachment 907320
> View attachment 907321
> View attachment 907322
> View attachment 907323
> View attachment 907324


So let me guess, you made a "chairy".
Was thinking about you today in my searches, found some wheelbarrow like cars down your way I thought you may like.
I have a purchase to make down that way this week whenever I can get down there, so I've been watching for other deals out that way.
Need me to bring anything down when I come.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> So let me guess, you made a "chairy".


No, but I might use that one on my daughter anyway. LOL 
*Dad jokes - that's how eye roll.*


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> No, but I might use that one on my daughter anyway. LOL
> *Dad jokes - that's how eye roll.*


LOL, that's how I roll too.
I was at the local true value hardware store yesterday, guy asked me if I needed any help, I said no I found this screw and now I'm all set(it was a set screw), he laughed lol.
Then when I got home I couldn't find it in the bag of fender washers I bought, guess I "set" it on the counter when I was paying for everything .
So is life.
I added to that post above , about the chairy.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> I have a purchase to make down that way this week whenever I can get down there, so I've been watching for other deals out that way.
> Need me to bring anything down when I come.


Been thinking I should get the trailer out your way and buy one of your many excess zero turn mowers and maybe a small saw to boot. LOL. 

I have to get the tractor out this week to knock the lawn down. Seems like I had trouble with the mower at the end of last season so I'll let you know if I give up on it.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a great time, I like big fires, but don't get too close too soon .
> I was there in July, one of the hottest weeks of the yr, I thought I was going to melt . I'm not looking forward to the 74 degrees they are calling for tomorrow, but I still like big fires lol.
> This picture was taken on the rd that leads out to the lighthouse. Did you make it down to duck lake state park, it's where the trees are walking out to the lake .
> View attachment 907325
> View attachment 907326
> 
> View attachment 907327


We stayed on North Scenic Drive and went to Duck Lake State Park beach every day. The beaches on your side of the lake are way better than ours which the kids loved. We walked out to the lighthouse in Whitehall one night for the sunset. There's lots to do over there. We'll definitely go there again! We took the Badger across which was a great experience as well.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Been thinking I should get the trailer out your way and buy one of your many excess zero turn mowers and maybe a small saw to boot. LOL.
> 
> I have to get the tractor out this week to knock the lawn down. Seems like I had trouble with the mower at the end of last season so I'll let you know if I give up on it.


Don't worry about it.
I can bring one down on a smaller trailer, then bring "your" trailer back this way with mine and my new purchases on it.
Ironic you were talking about the zero turns, may be bringing at least one new one home .
If you need a hand getting yours going, let me know .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> We stayed on North Scenic Drive and went to Duck Lake State Park beach every day. The beaches on your side of the lake are way better than ours which the kids loved. We walked out to the lighthouse in Whitehall one night for the sunset. There's lots to do over there. We'll definitely go there again! We took the Badger across which was a great experience as well.


Small world .
They are much nicer over here, and we get more snow and it's warmer here. But you get way more sunny days there(at least than inland a bit from the lakeshore), and it's more humid here. My grandmother lived in Antioch for most all her life so I've been going out that way for many yrs. I've always wanted to take the ferry across, but many times I head over that way I have a trailer and it gets expensive quick. I've driven thru downtown Chicago so many times it doesn't bother me too much, and in a car I can easily take another route if theres traffic or get off and wait it out, not as easy when I drove truck out that way. I ran Chicago 5 nights a week for 14 months, good thing I didn't have to be there until 1-2am your time. I wouldn't want to do that in the day or morning, which is why I stopped running that load, they wanted me to start picking up at 5-6pm . They weren't paying me that much!


----------



## Cowboy254

Lee192233 said:


> That is a very well set up bonfire. Good job!



Thanks Lee. One thing I was very pleased with was that no rounds or bits of wood fell and rolled outside the burn circle. Safety first!

Here are some more pics of the night. 

Ignition - pic taken by one of our local doctors




That's the eucalyptus leaves in the tops exploding, YEAH!

A professional photographer happened to be driving past and stopped to take these - Dean Tooker

























And finally, some bloke.


----------



## svk

Not a great weekend due to other things in my life...learned the "why". Right now I am mad/hurt but I should be thankful to be done rather than mad for the reasons it is ending...

But I did drop another 5 lbs since Friday. My diet started out gangbusters then I plateaued for a week and actually went up a couple pounds. Yesterday I had a day of light eating with a great workout session (I logged over 300 active minutes on Sunday) so I at least have that going for me.

I have a goal weight loss of 60 lbs. I know that last 5 lbs will be a real ***** to lose as it always has been. But in the first 26 days I have lost 22 lbs so far. I actually jogged for a bit on Saturday and didn't even feel like I was going to die lol.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> Here are some more pics of the night.


Seen from space, like in the ‘Apollo 13’ movie?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Not a great weekend due to other things in my life...learned the "why". Right now I am mad/hurt but I should be thankful to be done rather than mad for the reasons it is ending...
> 
> But I did drop another 5 lbs since Friday. My diet started out gangbusters then I plateaued for a week and actually went up a couple pounds. Yesterday I had a day of light eating with a great workout session (I logged over 300 active minutes on Sunday) so I at least have that going for me.
> 
> I have a goal weight loss of 60 lbs. I know that last 5 lbs will be a real ***** to lose as it always has been. But in the first 26 days I have lost 22 lbs so far. I actually jogged for a bit on Saturday and didn't even feel like I was going to die lol.


Bummer, I knew there was something. Been there although I wasn't married, had kids though, wasn't easy. I have stories, non of them are good though. As was said, most important thing is taking care of those kids. For me the hardest part was always wanting "my own family" having been adopted, very blessed to be in the relationship I'm currently in, it wasn't an easy rd getting here though. I'm sure the other two serious ones would never had "allowed" me to put chainsaws on the kitchen counter, so I have that going for me lol.
I'm still working on the first 5 lbs of my weight loss goal of 25, it's been a few months now, and I'm pretty sure I've dropped at least a solid pound . It's supposed to be 74 out today, I should be able to feel the fat melting off today, I sweat bad .


----------



## MustangMike

I put on an extra 10-15 lbs every winter/tax season. Just don't have the time to be active enough with doing all that inside work, and getting older does not help any!

Hopefully, after today, it will start to get better. (Tax Season will finally be over!).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I put on an extra 10-15 lbs every winter/tax season. Just don't have the time to be active enough with doing all that inside work, and getting older does not help any!
> 
> Hopefully, after today, it will start to get better. (Tax Season will finally be over!).


I bet you're ready for it to be over! 
Do you have big plans?


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Bummer, I knew there was something. Been there although I wasn't married, had kids though, wasn't easy. I have stories, non of them are good though. As was said, most important thing is taking care of those kids. For me the hardest part was always wanting "my own family" having been adopted, very blessed to be in the relationship I'm currently in, it wasn't an easy rd getting here though. I'm sure the other two serious ones would never had "allowed" me to put chainsaws on the kitchen counter, so I have that going for me lol.
> I'm still working on the first 5 lbs of my weight loss goal of 25, it's been a few months now, and I'm pretty sure I've dropped at least a solid pound . It's supposed to be 74 out today, I should be able to feel the fat melting off today, I sweat bad .


Yup, downright disgusted....the guy is a total loser too. I probably should be thanking him though lol.


----------



## moresnow

svk said:


> Yup, downright disgusted....the guy is a total loser too. I probably should be thanking him though lol.


Chin up my good man! Keep up a regular healthy diet while forging ahead. Your good health is important in the big picture.


----------



## MustangMike

Many people don't realize that exercise and staying active/busy is sometimes the ONLY way to relieve the stress your mind is going through.

Thankfully, one of my older Italian clients pointed this out to me when I was going through my divorce. It really helped me cope.

I hope yours does not get as bad as mine was ... I ended up being a single parent with 2 girls and a full time job (plus my side job).

Not much worse than trying to comfort a 7 year old who is crying her eyes out at 2:00am because Mommy left. She was kind of too smart for her own good, and said "It's not fair, It's not right, and there is NOTHING you can do about it". (Well, she had me there!).

But, we got through it and survived.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I bet you're ready for it to be over!
> Do you have big plans?


Nothing big, just want to resume life! Cut the lawn, plant the garden, get up to my Cabin, play with the saws, ride the bikes, etc.

There is a break in the bike path in Brewster, but if you go North it will take you all the way to Canada, and getting on the Southern leg will take you down to NYC.

Going North is a newer path, flatter, straighter, more scenic and less road crossings. It just opened in Jan and is getting heavily used.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Many people don't realize that exercise and staying active/busy is sometimes the ONLY was to relieve the stress your mind is going through.
> 
> Thankfully, one of my older Italian clients pointed this out to me when I was going through my divorce. It really helped me cope.
> 
> I hope yours does not get as bad as mine was ... I ended up being a single parent with 2 girls and a full time job (plus my side job).
> 
> Not much worse than trying to comfort a 7 year old who is crying her eyes out at 2:00am because Mommy left. She was kind of too smart for her own good, and said "It's not fair, It's not right, and there is NOTHING you can do about it". (Well, she had me there!).
> 
> But, we got through it and survived.


The older boys took it ok. The girls sobbed for a long time when she told them. I told her to tell them since she’s the one who wants out.


----------



## svk

Right now I’m walking between 9 to 10 miles a day either before or after or during work breaks. With the exception of the sand flies getting real bad lately it’s been very enjoyable and makes me feel so much better.


----------



## moresnow

svk said:


> Right now I’m walking between 9 to 10 miles a day either before or after or during work breaks. With the exception of the same flies getting real bad lately it’s been very enjoyable and makes me feel so much better.


I have your answer to the flies issue. I use this method myself. Often. No bugs.

Treadmill

The scenery is less fulfilling! Still works pretty darn good however.


----------



## Haywire

Hit up one of my favorite trails today, maybe a bit too early in the season though.  Great to be up there, not a soul around.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Not a great weekend due to other things in my life...learned the "why". Right now I am mad/hurt but I should be thankful to be done rather than mad for the reasons it is ending...
> 
> But I did drop another 5 lbs since Friday. My diet started out gangbusters then I plateaued for a week and actually went up a couple pounds. Yesterday I had a day of light eating with a great workout session (I logged over 300 active minutes on Sunday) so I at least have that going for me.
> 
> I have a goal weight loss of 60 lbs. I know that last 5 lbs will be a real ***** to lose as it always has been. But in the first 26 days I have lost 22 lbs so far. I actually jogged for a bit on Saturday and didn't even feel like I was going to die lol.


Hey svk, you look like you're holding up well so far, which is no easy thing I'm certain. I have no experience with this sort of thing but Cowgirl was engaged to another guy before I came along. He called it off (for similar reasons I suspect) and she was pretty gutted but within 18 months I turned up and things turned around for her, we've been together for 21 years. Obviously people's experiences vary in these situations, of course. 

One thing that occurs to me is that kids remember. One option for you is to be mad and bitter - and I would make no criticism, that is entirely fair enough. The other option is to be civil (much as it may grate) and be the rock that your children need. The older children may already understand and the younger ones may not, but they will remember as they grow older that you were the one that took the high road when you had the rug pulled out from under you. You'll be able to give them the support they need now, and gain their respect, love and friendship as they mature. Easy as it is for me to say, you've got to play the long game.

Speaking of the long game, re the weight loss, when people go on the low carb diet, they often drop weight in an amazing manner initially. This is because reducing your carb intake tends to reduce your muscle glycogen stores, and the thing is that one unit of glycogen is attached to several units of water so you can drop a number of pounds in a hurry because your glycogen and water content drops. Then what? Well, you stall. In the end, whether you're going the low-carb or otherwise, the inescapable fact is that in anything other than the immediate short term, your body mass will vary according to energy in vs energy out. FWIW, Mike Matthews has a lot of useful stuff that is evidence based relating to weight loss, body composition and natural (non-steroid) body building and other health related topics. Worth a look if you're interested at legionathletics.com . Stick with it though, move a bit more, eat a bit less, good things happen.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Hit up one of my favorite trails today, maybe a bit too early in the season though.  Great to be up there, not a soul around. View attachment 907501
> View attachment 907502
> 
> View attachment 907503


Great pics Haywire. Made me  though.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey svk, you look like you're holding up well so far, which is no easy thing I'm certain. I have no experience with this sort of thing but Cowgirl was engaged to another guy before I came along. He called it off (for similar reasons I suspect) and she was pretty gutted but within 18 months I turned up and things turned around for her, we've been together for 21 years. Obviously people's experiences vary in these situations, of course.
> 
> One thing that occurs to me is that kids remember. One option for you is to be mad and bitter - and I would make no criticism, that is entirely fair enough. The other option is to be civil (much as it may grate) and be the rock that your children need. The older children may already understand and the younger ones may not, but they will remember as they grow older that you were the one that took the high road when you had the rug pulled out from under you. You'll be able to give them the support they need now, and gain their respect, love and friendship as they mature. Easy as it is for me to say, you've got to play the long game.
> 
> Speaking of the long game, re the weight loss, when people go on the low carb diet, they often drop weight in an amazing manner initially. This is because reducing your carb intake tends to reduce your muscle glycogen stores, and the thing is that one unit of glycogen is attached to several units of water so you can drop a number of pounds in a hurry because your glycogen and water content drops. Then what? Well, you stall. In the end, whether you're going the low-carb or otherwise, the inescapable fact is that in anything other than the immediate short term, your body mass will vary according to energy in vs energy out. FWIW, Mike Matthews has a lot of useful stuff that is evidence based relating to weight loss, body composition and natural (non-steroid) body building and other health related topics. Worth a look if you're interested at legionathletics.com . Stick with it though, move a bit more, eat a bit less, good things happen.


Thanks and yes on the low carb diet. I’m unable to abide by a “portion” control diet so the only way I’m able to lose weight is by low carbing it with large amounts of exercise. I’ve done the diet many times and lost 40-60 lbs only to put it back on again. The difference is I won’t have an unsupportive person in the house. Then once I get to my goal I just need to not go crazy on the carbs and also get routine exercise.


----------



## MustangMike

Good points guys. The advice I often give on this is find something you LIKE to do, be it hiking, kayaking, biking, etc., because if you don't like doing it, you won't keep doing it.

It is also good to find others with like interests so you almost feel obligated to do it with them.

Perhaps you just find or two friends, or there may be organized hikes or bike rides in your area. Our local bike shop even used to organize periodic rides.

It may also be a great way to meet someone who has both oars in the water and is in good shape!

I am fortunate that wife #2 likes to hike and bike, makes it a lot easier to "get permission". A good dog will also enjoy a good hike.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Good points guys. The advice I often give on this is find something you LIKE to do, be it hiking, kayaking, biking, etc., because if you don't like doing it, you won't keep doing it.
> 
> It is also good to find others with like interests so you almost feel obligated to do it with them.
> 
> Perhaps you just find or two friends, or there may be organized hikes or bike rides in your area. Our local bike shop even used to organize periodic rides.
> 
> It may also be a great way to meet someone who has both oars in the water and is in good shape!
> 
> I am fortunate that wife #2 likes to hike and bike, makes it a lot easier to "get permission". A good dog will also enjoy a good hike.


Many good points.....I am looking for a dog as we speak. The last dog I got as a puppy was 1994 so I think I am going to find a breeder and get my name in for pick of the litter on a future litter.....IMO if you are getting a puppy you are best either taking the first one or the last one. We got one of two cats and later I felt so bad we did not take the second one.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> Great pics Haywire. Made me  though.


Thanks, Steve.


----------



## MustangMike

My advice on finding a good dog ... I would go to an animal rescue and volunteer to walk a few young adult dogs you may be interested in adopting.

Go back several times, and see if any of them start to "develop" with you. You will know when you find the right one.

Most dogs will be the same every time you walk them, but there will be that rare one that starts to develop with you, and that is the one you want.

It will be head and shoulders better than other dogs ... no matter what you paid for them.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> ....I am looking for a dog as we speak.....


Get yourself a Lab. Then you'll have something to chase your ducks when you go hunting.


----------



## Haywire

On the way up to the trailhead yesterday I saw some nice lodgepole scrounge. Went back up today to get some.


----------



## svk

I am looking at a golden retriever as that’s what we had when I was growing up.

I’ve rescued many pets over the years and its magical to see the improvement. However this time I want a golden puppy.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I am looking for a dog as we speak.


Check out the rescues. Our last 3 were puppies from the Humane Society, and each has been a great dog. Our adult kids got 3 more that way. 

This last time I said, ‘Not a puppy, and not a hound.’ Then this guy picked me. Almost 2 now. Great dog. 




Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I like rescues, and I like mutts. My Dad used to say that a mutt often has the best qualities of more than one breed.


----------



## Ryan A

I understand getting a purebred and that’s what you have your heart set on.

We are “dog people” and could never be with out. Both pups here came from the same rescue but a year and a half apart. Daisy Mae on the left is hands down the best dog we’ve owned. She’s some kind of beagle/hound mix.


----------



## svk

I’ll probably get multiple dogs eventually. But I do want a hunting dog first.


----------



## farmer steve

Since we are on dogs.  Rover in my avatar was the smartest dog I ever had. The only thing he couldn't do was understand spelling. Beside helping me with the sheep he was a good groundhog dog. Only 8 frisbees in the pic but he could bring 9 back. All at once!


----------



## abbott295

Okay, he can herd frisbees, but can her herd cats?


----------



## farmer steve

abbott295 said:


> Okay, he can herd frisbees, but can her herd cats?


Yep, he was good at that too. He would round up the chickens for me every evening and put them in the coop.


----------



## svk

Is he border collie? They are very smart, useful herding dogs.


----------



## MustangMike

My Mutt Rex (1/2 German Shepard - 1/2 ???) was an excellent hunting dog. Retrieved downed grouse (even if not completely dead) and dropped them at my feet w/o any real training.

I got Rex because no one wanted him, he was the runt of the litter.

When I tell people who are training hunting dogs what he did w/o any training, they walk away from me!

I'm sure he would have retrieved ducks also, because I did play fetch with a stick in the water with him a lot (in both fresh + salt water).


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Is he border collie? They are very smart, useful herding dogs.


Yes he was a smooth coated border collie. Looked like a lab mix but he had papers. Like I said he didn't know how to spell and we sometimes had to spell stuff in front of him so he didn't go nuts. I read they know over 200 human words.


----------



## husqvarna257

We have 3 adopted dogs now a 10 month puppy a 3year old 95 lb male and a 12 year old we took in this year. We are sending in DNA tests to see what we have. The three year-old got big quick the puppy is smaller but hyper so we are curious.


----------



## husqvarna257

I just got the new bucket for the tractor today, took it out and turned over the garden. I added lots of chicken manure a few weeks ago and limed it. Now I need to put the fence back up. Going to plant early this year as the weather looks to be warm . Tomatoes peppers and green beans. And I might add some buuternut and acorn squash.


----------



## MustangMike

I do tomatoes, beans, squash and broccoli. 

We did DNA tests on our dogs.. Our little one (50 lbs) has Pitt, Newfoundland and Bull Terroir.

You would think the tests are all wet, because she has short hair and short legs, but she swims like a fish, and she does not get that from the other two breeds!


----------



## hamish

No bugs, still missing the snow.


----------



## Haywire

hamish said:


> View attachment 907918
> View attachment 907919
> View attachment 907920
> View attachment 907921
> 
> No bugs, still missing the snow.


Cool traktor. Is that hemlock?


----------



## MustangMike

Was gonna say ... I dig them wheels!


----------



## MustangMike

When I was a kid (single digits) my Dad had a dog that was also 1/2 German Shepard and 1/2 ???. But his dog was 150 lbs at 9 months old!

We had to get rid of him because all the adults were scared of him - even though he never bit anyone!

He would always break his chain, and would not let parents get their kids at dinner time (he was great with kids).

But if a parent was calling their child to come home, he chased the parent home!


----------



## hamish

Haywire said:


> Cool traktor. Is that hemlock?


Yes most of it is.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> Was gonna say ... I dig them wheels!


Honestly have never had a flat, took half the lugs off already. But dammit makes you think bad stuff is happening when your on rock, but all is good. Its nice aerating my yard.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Great pics Haywire. Made me  though.


The important question is, did you start a fire .
We need more rain here before I do much burning. We had some Saturday (iirc), but it's still real dry here, the river is getting down there now.


----------



## Cowboy254

How does hemlock go for burning?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> How does hemlock go for burning?


I think it's right up there with SPRUCE.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> I think it's right up there with SPRUCE.


So... awesome is what you're saying?


----------



## rarefish383

I thought I heard that the new Stihls could be read with the actual hours on them, is that correct? I bought a John Deere X500 for my daughter last fall at auction. It was sold as having a brand new engine with 4 hours on it. My X540 is in for scheduled service, so I’ve been using hers. It runs as good as my X540, and is actually faster. I called my JD dealer and he said Kawasaki does not offer that technology. Doesn’t matter, it runs like new. I’ll just start the maintenance schedule at 4 hours.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m alive, been in the mountains. In case anyone wondered why I haven’t posted lately.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> When I was a kid (single digits) my Dad had a dog that was also 1/2 German Shepard and 1/2 ???. But his dog was 150 lbs at 9 months old!
> 
> We had to get rid of him because all the adults were scared of him - even though he never bit anyone!
> 
> He would always break his chain, and would not let parents get their kids at dinner time (he was great with kids).
> 
> But if a parent was calling their child to come home, he chased the parent home!


Yea our 1st dog of this batch got up there quickly but not that big, he is 95 and the vet calls him fat but he walks away from food, I think he is just a big boy. The middle dog is 60 lbs and I would guess part lab, loves water. The oldest dog is a Shepard mix. We got her at 11and she had a rough summer last year. She was a Louisiana dog and her owners house was on fire. A Firefighter went in and found the other dog dead of smoke or heat and she was unresponsive at first but they got her oxygen and wet down a blanket for her. They got her to a vet who had to continue to cool her off and she got an IV. She turned the corner in a few days but she had attitude/temper problem and was lashing out at people, there was talk of putting her down. But in time she calmed down but her people couldn't take her back. My wife saw her on an adoption site and even though we had adopted our middle dog the day before she wanted her. We had lost two dogs the same year so I wasn't so sure about a 3rd older dog. I told her if she was still out there in a day we would take her. She was and now we love her. Understandably she was nervous the 1st time around the wood stove and she still can have an old Shepard attitude now and then but nothing to worry about.


----------



## svk

Completing my permit to carry class today. I had purchased the online class for both me and the STBE shortly before she said goodbye. In this day and age, it sure will be nice to have.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Completing my permit to carry class today. I had purchased the online class for both me and the STBE shortly before she said goodbye. In this day and age, it sure will be nice to have.



Good on you. Have had my CHL for 12-13 years (2008 I think). Never leave home without it. 

Hope y'all are doing good. Ran some saws the other day. Helped a buddy with a stump another "friend" left after he took all the usable firewood. Took the 461 with a 28" bar. I did a terrible job  It was on a slight incline/decline, and I had my angle wrong. So, when I got to the other side, it was too low (saw was in the dirt, would have had to dig it out). Oh well, they were still thankful to have the stump gone. Was YUGE. It was like two trees out of one (pretty sure it was white ash), so not only was it much wider than my 28" bar, but it was long! Buddy used his jeep to pull it off, and was surprised at how heavy it was. 

Sorry, no pics  

Cheers,


----------



## sean donato

Bit of horse dung, and some plant bedding from the landfill. Got the big garden ready for planting. Now just need to get it planted amount the other 7000000 things I have to do yet. Smells like crap lol. Looks good though.


----------



## svk

I should have taken this 20 years ago....back then you needed to provide "need" in the state of MN (which I could have) but several years ago they changed the law so you can get one for any reason. I have not yet been in a bad situation but in this day and age you never know what kind of hopped up weirdo might try to harm your family. Don’t have a hot wife to defend any more but still have 5 beautiful kids and my ugly ass lol.


----------



## chipper1

Managed to scrounge up more work today, when we left the tree job I saw this guy . I really wanted to get a video, but I was in a hurry to get home. I can say it would have been a good one, that bush wasn't giving up without a fight! The axe had to be really dull, it wasn't doing a thing. 
Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

We’re about to move out of Cali and I still have about 2cord worth of Eucalyptus to finish up. Rounds from 16-42” left to split and haul.
free to a good home. Wood has been drying for a year + but still splits fine. I have a splitter and can help split or quarter the rounds if needed. 4x4 truck helpful but not mandatory. Need this done in the next few weeks.
there are also a couple of trees that should be dropped and cut up for another couple cord.

located in sf East Bay Area, Hercules 

pm if interested


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods *Hope your old azz is doing good Clint. Thanks for a great thread even though we do get off topic_* once*_ in a while.


----------



## Cowboy254

muad said:


> Sorry, no pics



Get out.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I should have taken this 20 years ago....back then you needed to provide "need" in the state of MN (which I could have) but several years ago they changed the law so you can get one for any reason. I have not yet been in a bad situation but in this day and age you never know what kind of hopped up weirdo might try to harm your family. Don’t have a hot wife to defend any more but still have 5 beautiful kids and my ugly ass lol.


Congrats on taking the class. Have had mine since I turned 21. It's a big responsibility, but having one on me has changed situations where it may not have been good. Former job took me to some pretty nasty places, at bad times of the day /night. Had to draw a few times, never had to fire. Seems most don't want to mess with you if they know they can get hurt too. Find a nice comfy holster and don't get too worked up about printing. Most people will never notice unless it's hanging out. My wife is a skinny little thing and worries about it all the time. To prove most people don't have a clue, I carried my g19 with the extended mag around for a weekend. Didn't bother to tuck my shirt in, or pull it back down over the mag after getting out of the car. (Normally I keep a standard mag in it so it's not an issue of keeping up after my shirt) no one said anything or acted weird. Just goes to show how unaware people are. I'm a bit porky and normally wear a leatherman on my belt so that helps to break it up as well. 
Keep them kids safe!


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Congrats on taking the class. Have had mine since I turned 21. It's a big responsibility, but having one on me has changed situations where it may not have been good. Former job took me to some pretty nasty places, at bad times of the day /night. Had to draw a few times, never had to fire. Seems most don't want to mess with you if they know they can get hurt too. Find a nice comfy holster and don't get too worked up about printing. Most people will never notice unless it's hanging out. My wife is a skinny little thing and worries about it all the time. To prove most people don't have a clue, I carried my g19 with the extended mag around for a weekend. Didn't bother to tuck my shirt in, or pull it back down over the mag after getting out of the car. (Normally I keep a standard mag in it so it's not an issue of keeping up after my shirt) no one said anything or acted weird. Just goes to show how unaware people are. I'm a bit porky and normally wear a leatherman on my belt so that helps to break it up as well.
> Keep them kids safe!


People really have no clue about who is packing and I think people forget how many folks carry. It’s funny cause a lot of guys I find out are packing wear untucked Hawaiian shirts.....if you are a crook, don’t rob a gas station if the other customers have untucked button down shirts lol.

The guy who taught the class had an untucked button down shirt and asked how many guns the audience thought he was carrying. Most people said “1” (you could see the bulge of large frame auto on his hip) but he was actually packing 6 guns including a long barrel .460!

As a whole, crooks look for easy targets: women, elderly, children, and weak looking guys. So if they are scanning for targets, just about everyone on this board is already dismissed. But doesn’t mean we won’t eventually find ourselves in a bad situation or need to defend someone else

I basically already knew everything about guns, gun safety, and carrying but here a couple things I took away from the class on the legal side are:

-If you are ever interviewed by police FOR ANY REASON, NEVER say anything without an attorney EVEN IF YOU KNOW YOU ARE INNOCENT.
As it says in Miranda, ANYTHING you say can be used against you.
-Any private business that has a NO GUNS ALLOWED sign has zero basis for enforcement. The only thing they can do is ask you to leave. If you do not leave, you may be cited for trespassing.
-The most frequent violation CCW holders commit is carrying in federal buildings as firearms are prohibited there. The most common place of violation....the post office!!
-You do not have the “duty to render aid” to someone who you have fired upon. In fact if you touch them at all you can actually get into more trouble.
-When you draw your pistol, the muzzle should be brought up immediately to point at the target and bring it up close to your body then extend your arms out once the sights have reached eye level. This was the one gun handing thing I didn’t know. 
-An attacker in reasonably good physical shape can storm you and reach you before you can draw from a holster if they are closer than 26 feet. If you feel threatened for your life but the person is not an imminent threat, have your gun out. (But not pointing at them till they are an imminent threat.)
-You can get in serious trouble for simply pointing a gun at someone. Do not do this unless they are deemed to be an imminent threat.


----------



## MustangMike

Still trying to catch up on things and don't have time to post my pics, but, I will share:

- Thanks for the tire stories Steve ... I did haul a couple of loads of Oak to my Daughter a few weeks ago. As I was exiting the driveway of the home, I looked in my driver side mirror and saw my wheel was a bit wonky. Was relieved it was just loose lugs, tightened them and went on w/o incident! I think it could have ended much worse!

- Wife and I went on a brief bike ride early yesterday morning on a section of the rail trail we had not been on. Went past Greenhaven Prison and a high security MTA Canine training facility. It was almost like a wildlife tour ... a deer going parallel to us on the trail, a water snake on the path that had just eaten something, got very close to a muskrat and two greenhead mallards that were on the path, etc.

- We have two rescue dogs. My wife would get more, but I told her I only have two hands and it is not fair to leave anyone out!


----------



## chipper1

singinwoodwackr said:


> We’re about to move out of Cali


Congratulations .
Where you heading.
If I was a bit closer I'd love to help out on the wood you have there.


----------



## HadleyPA

singinwoodwackr said:


> We’re about to move out of Cali and I still have about 2cord worth of Eucalyptus to finish up. Rounds from 16-42” left to split and haul.
> free to a good home. Wood has been drying for a year + but still splits fine. I have a splitter and can help split or quarter the rounds if needed. 4x4 truck helpful but not mandatory. Need this done in the next few weeks.
> there are also a couple of trees that should be dropped and cut up for another couple cord.
> 
> located in sf East Bay Area, Hercules
> 
> pm if interested


No offense and maybe I missed something, but if you are leaving the place then why are you doing all the work of busting up the wood just to give it away? Seems to me that if you are fixing to move you would have plenty of other things to get done right now.
P.S. Not interested in helping or the wood being that I'm about 2k miles away.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

chipper1 said:


> Congratulations .
> Where you heading.
> If I was a bit closer I'd love to help out on the wood you have there.


Idaho


----------



## singinwoodwackr

HadleyPA said:


> No offense and maybe I missed something, but if you are leaving the place then why are you doing all the work of busting up the wood just to give it away? Seems to me that if you are fixing to move you would have plenty of other things to get done right now.
> P.S. Not interested in helping or the wood being that I'm about 2k miles away.


The city will eventually take over this open space. Once that happens...no more access. I've been cutting up the downed trees there for 20yrs.
I just hate seeing perfectly good firewood wind up in the landfill.
If I could I'd haul it to Idaho but that's impractical.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> I should have taken this 20 years ago....back then you needed to provide "need" in the state of MN (which I could have) but several years ago they changed the law so you can get one for any reason. I have not yet been in a bad situation but in this day and age you never know what kind of hopped up weirdo might try to harm your family. Don’t have a hot wife to defend any more but still have 5 beautiful kids and my ugly ass lol.


I find the videos on John Correia's 'Active Self Protection' YouTube channel interesting. It's a vicarious pleasure though as I'm British and not allowed to own handguns. I worked part-time in a gunshop and was a Range Officer in my teens and twenties. Here's a link to the channel:



https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCsE_m2z1NrvF2ImeNWh84mw


----------



## LondonNeil

It seems mum has decided to fit a swanky new designer inset stove so has a rock solid French made cast iron stove to re-home...to me. 600lb rated sack truck is £30 on eBay so moving it isn't an issue. I'm thinking 2*1m lengths of enamel flue pipe which costs about another £50. I'm going to have a swanky outdoor stove this summer!


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> We’re about to move out of Cali and I still have about 2cord worth of Eucalyptus to finish up. Rounds from 16-42” left to split and haul.
> free to a good home. Wood has been drying for a year + but still splits fine. I have a splitter and can help split or quarter the rounds if needed. 4x4 truck helpful but not mandatory. Need this done in the next few weeks.
> there are also a couple of trees that should be dropped and cut up for another couple cord.
> 
> located in sf East Bay Area, Hercules
> 
> pm if interested



I'm going to need to see some pics first before I drive all the way over to California to pic it up.


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm going to need to see some pics first before I drive all the way over to California to pic it up.


A boat may be a bit faster, but you down under folk are pretty rough and tumble, so I'd bet you'll wrangle a crock or great white and traverse on the back of them. Lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Been to warm here the last few days to work on any wood. . Looks like 91* today so just gonna relax and bale some hay.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Doing my CC shoot later this morning. Once that’s done I just need to get paperwork to the sheriffs office and it’s official.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cc? Concealed carry? I are gun laws the same across the US or do they vary much by state? What is it that, once certified, is legal to carry? I'm guessing there's a magazine limit, rate of fire or semi auto restriction, maybe more? Or could you legally carry an M16 into town under your coat? I assume hunting rifles, shotguns and such can be carried unconcealed with different certs/restrictions? And what is legal for a home owner to have inside their home?


----------



## svk

Yes. Technically called “permit to carry” in Minnesota. but I say CC cause many others know what that is

Most instructors are certified to teach in more that one state and several states have reciprocity. So you are covered for most the country except for the f’ed up states like IL, CA, NY, and MA. 

PTC allows you to carry a concealed weapon. I do not believe there are any restrictions on what sort of weapon that could be. 

In regards to open carry, that also varies by state; some states allow this and some don’t. 

You can own any type of firearm but you need a special license for ones that are fully automatic. Or I believe anything larger than .50 BMG


----------



## LondonNeil

Wowsers, so with a PTC you can walk around with pretty much anything under your coat. Different here, you need firearms certificate for anything with a muzzle velocity over..... Think it's 40fps. Anything more than a small air rifle basically. Since I don't have an interest I don't know the details but basically any sort of firearm above that limit needs to be kept in approved safe and separate from the ammunition I think, plus tight restrictions on where it can be used and how it is transported. Civilian carriage of any firearm in a state to be used in any place outside a gun club etc would not be allowed. Not sure how it works for farms and game shoots exactly but they are ok for shotguns and hunting rifles, but probably not much else.


----------



## LondonNeil

So basically I can own an air rifle with enough power to shoot small birds and rats without a certificate. No more.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Cc? Concealed carry? I are gun laws the same across the US or do they vary much by state? What is it that, once certified, is legal to carry? I'm guessing there's a magazine limit, rate of fire or semi auto restriction, maybe more? Or could you legally carry an M16 into town under your coat? I assume hunting rifles, shotguns and such can be carried unconcealed with different certs/restrictions? And what is legal for a home owner to have inside their home?


Federal regulations prohibited individuals from owning anything full auto, or burst fire, without the proper paperwork. Which is a massive pain to own. So no can't really own an m16. There are also licenses called ffl or federal firearm license. There are different classes, for different types of firearm classes, dealers, manufacturers, and or collectors. How I understand it, one class isn't mutual to one person/company, and you can hold different classes depending on your circumstances. 
State level gun laws vary greatly state to state. It's actually hard to keep after them all. As well as carry permit reciprocity. Think there's something like 50k + gun laws in america, hard to keep after them all.


----------



## MustangMike

Usually a carry permit is referring to a handgun carry permit, and in states like NY you can not own a handgun w/o a carry permit (either hunting/target or full carry).

State laws vary so much you would think we did not have a 2nd Amendment! It is so insane that even though I have a full carry in NYS (which means I was investigated by the FBI and other law enforcement) I am not allowed to carry in NYC!!! (Where else would I need it???). Also, NY has a magazine restriction on both handguns and rifles of 10 rounds (if it has a detachable magazine). If you have a tube fed lever action, you are allowed to have more.

Steve forgot to mention NJ, one of the worst states. There are cases where someone was transported an unloaded, cased, handgun in their trunk going from where it is legally owned it to a shooting event in another state (where it is legal), but they get busted going through NJ where it is illegal to transport it.

Stupidity has replaced common sense. The Mayor of NY talks about how we have to stop the flow of guns into the city ... which seems to acknowledge that the folks who live in NYC are not civilized enough to be around firearms w/o shooting one another.

The truth of the matter is that most folks in NYC are good people, but they are not allowed to have firearms to defend themselves, so the armed gang members are causing chaos in conjunction with the defund the police movement. Murders in NYC and most other major cities here have increased dramatically this year.

The more politicians focus on gun control, instead of criminal control (law enforcement), the worse the situation gets. Guns are just the scapegoat.

No one wants a return to the shootouts of the Wild West, but being a duck in a shooting gallery is even worse than that!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> So let me guess, you made a "chairy".


Well Brett, it's not a "chairy" but I thought you might  it anyway @chipper1. One of a couple of projects from that firewood load.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Usually a carry permit is referring to a handgun carry permit, and it states like NY you can not own a handgun w/o a carry permit (either hunting/target or full carry).
> 
> State laws vary so much you would think we did not have a 2nd Amendment! It is so insane that even though I have a full carry in NYS (which means I was investigated by the FBI and other law enforcement) I am not allowed to carry in NYC!!! (Where else would I need it???). Also, NY has a magazine restriction on both handguns and rifles of 10 rounds (if it has a detachable magazine). If you have a tube fed lever action, you are allowed to have more.
> 
> Steve forgot to mention NJ, one of the worst states. There are cases where someone was transported an unloaded, cased, handgun in their trunk going from where it is legally owned it to a shooting event in another state (where it is legal), but they get busted going through NJ where it is illegal to transport it.
> 
> Stupidity has replaced common sense. The Mayor of NY talks about how we have to stop the flow of guns into the city ... which seems to acknowledge that the folks who live in NYC are not civilized enough to be around firearms w/o shooting one another.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that most folks in NYC are good people, but they are not allowed to have firearms to defend themselves, so the armed gang members are causing chaos in conjunction with the defund the police movement. Murders in NYC and most other major cities here have increased dramatically this year.
> 
> The more politicians focus on gun control, instead of criminal control (law enforcement), the worse the situation gets. Guns are just the scapegoat.
> 
> No one wants a return to the shootouts of the Wild West, but being a duck in a shooting gallery is even worse than that!


Yes!!


----------



## svk

Oh boy, I didn’t realize New Jersey was worse like that. WTF


----------



## Lionsfan

LondonNeil said:


> So basically I can own an air rifle with enough power to shoot small birds and rats without a certificate. No more.


And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


Unless you live in a HOA. Lol!


----------



## Cowboy254

Lionsfan said:


> And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


But you can't CC it in New Jersey apparently.


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


Kinda, the tank would be subject to its own set of regulations and issues for citizens ownership. Now if the main gun was "disabled" then yep, have at her. There is a caliber restriction were subject to. Would just be awesome to have an Abrams tank sitting in the front drive.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well Brett, it's not a "chairy" but I thought you might  it anyway @chipper1. One of a couple of projects from that firewood load.View attachment 908443
> View attachment 908445


That's awesome, I like those heart shaped pieces.
How did you keep it flat. Most I've cut warped very fast and I just burned them.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


Redneck!

I always liked that helicopter at the end of I-96 heading into Muskegon .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, I like those heart shaped pieces.
> How did you keep it flat. Most I've cut warped very fast and I just burned them.


I've cut a number of cookies from hollow trees and don't recall any warping. Might be they were already seasoned for the most part? I don't know.

This one was kinda "kiln dried" from the inside. The guy I got the firewood from had a fire that ended up burning 15 acres, mostly just his grass field and a tree line separating the field from the road. Among the trees was this large hollow cherry. It started burning on the inside and no matter how much water the fire department poured on it, the tree kept burning. They told him to call in a service to cut it down and he said he would do it himself. So, there he was, standing in what was now mud, cutting a burning tree, dropping it on the road while the firemen watched. I imagine it was quite a scene!


----------



## Ryan A

I love when all the guys in here get along. CC, dogs, hunting, trucks, maple syrup, the list never ends. Kinda strange but I get a sense of personality with some of the regulars in here. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## Ryan A

Last of the mainline scrounge. The mainline refers to the mainline railroad line that runs from the suburbs of Philadelphia, to the city itself.Very affluent and big $$ housing. I scrounge there,split, and re-sell to the same area.

Assuming this is some sort of oak?Heavy stuff....gave me a reason to try out the echo to Stihl bar adapter I just got too.


----------



## Haywire

Speaking of which, if you guys are sick of seeing my trail riding pics, just let me know and I'll stop posting em.


----------



## Haywire

Last Yota load of lodgepole stacked out to a little over 1/3 cord.


----------



## Ryan A

@ haywire 

between you and Nate, I don’t think anyone is tired of your pics. You’re a select few from that part of the world and we all enjoy the pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> I love when all the guys in here get along. CC, dogs, hunting, trucks, maple syrup, the list never ends. Kinda strange but I get a sense of personality with some of the regulars in here. Good stuff for sure.


Heck yeah


----------



## Drptrch

I’m sure some of you guys are sitting on a fortune








Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Last of the mainline scrounge. The mainline refers to the mainline railroad line that runs from the suburbs of Philadelphia, to the city itself.Very affluent and big $$ housing. I scrounge there,split, and re-sell to the same area.
> 
> Assuming this is some sort of oak?Heavy stuff....gave me a reason to try out the echo to Stihl bar adapter I just got too.View attachment 908505
> View attachment 908506


I don't see oak there Ryan. Bark say ash but not quite sure. Unless it is bone dry, dead it will have some weight to it. Nice score!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

Drptrch said:


> I’m sure some of you guys are sitting on a fortune


I was thinking the same thing yesterday - do people really buy this stuff? If so, I think I'm doing it wrong...


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> If you need a hand getting yours going, let me know .


Diagnosed the main issue back to the switch (mower would cut off after some amount of time and not come back on until it cooled down.) It said to replace the switch because it is non-serviceable. BAH! Someone put it together, so I can take it apart. I pried the tabs open, cleaned the contacts, and got it together (took several attempts to get the all loose parts and springs to stay put.) After I got it assembled I kicked myself for not using dielectric grease.

The connector was a bit melted so I'm guessing the resistance was high and it would drop voltage as it heated up. It still cut out several times while mowing yesterday, but turned back on when I cycled the switch so the clutch may be going also. Or possibly the springs in the switch are a bit weak and it loses contact momentarily. But I got the yard knocked down so no panic for the zero turn just yet.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Diagnosed the main issue back to the switch (mower would cut off after some amount of time and not come back on until it cooled down.).....


Just caught your post about your zero turn cutting out. Are you talking about the key starter switch? Mines been acting up also when it gets hot. I think my problem is the engine overheating due to some clogged cooling fins. Cleaned it out and so far so good, but it's good to know what to look at next if that doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with FS, that is Ash.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Just caught your post about your zero turn cutting out. Are you talking about the key starter switch? Mines been acting up also when it gets hot. I think my problem is the engine overheating due to some clogged cooling fins. Cleaned it out and so far so good, but it's good to know what to look at next if that doesn't fix the problem.


My issue is the mower deck on a John Deere 420. The switch engages a clutch on the front of the engine to turn the blades. The contacts were bit flaky inside the switch. Volt meter wasn't reading before I took it apart. Can probably see similar on ignition switch if that is the problem. I would also check the myriad of safety switches.

I was telling Brett that I may need him to sell me one of his zero turn mowers if I didn't get mine fixed soon!


----------



## H-Ranch

Too hot for firewood for me today, so more goofing off. Went for a smooth surface and a semi-gloss varnish this time. I like some features of both finishes I've done, but I think I like this one more with the grain and the offsetting sap wood and heart wood. 

Be sure to use the AS discount at my new etsy store!


----------



## Lee192233

Oh yeah!


----------



## cat10ken

Pinch that dirty root wad off as you pick the mushroom or every bite you eat will be sandy and gritty. Sand is real hard to get out of the pores no matter how much you rinse and wash.


----------



## Lee192233

cat10ken said:


> Pinch that dirty root wad off as you pick the mushroom or every bite you eat will be sandy and gritty. Sand is real hard to get out of the pores no matter how much you rinse and wash.


Yeah, the kids picked em. I soak them for an hour or so to make sure all the bugs come out as well. My wife really enjoys seeing the centipedes and spiders coming out of them!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Bit warm here by May standards. Tried out the round stack. We'll see if it lives up to the hype. Does look different.


----------



## psuiewalsh

sean donato said:


> Kinda, the tank would be subject to its own set of regulations and issues for citizens ownership. Now if the main gun was "disabled" then yep, have at her. There is a caliber restriction were subject to. Would just be awesome to have an Abrams tank sitting in the front drive.











SINGLE CAR GARAGE DOOR MURAL MILITARY TANK FULL COLOR BANNER DOOR COVER GD186 | eBay


ARE YOU LOOKING FOR UNIQUE OUTDOOR DECORATIONS?. The answer is Garage Door Covers. It is a great Decor Idea! And you can be sure that you will make an amazing impression on everybody, because the printed 3D designs look deceptively real and will make everyone stare!



www.ebay.com


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 908692
> 
> Oh yeah!


Surely you didn't just find them? And you're killing off your patch by plucking them from the ground. Should cut off with a knife and leave the dirt in the ground.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Surely you didn't just find them? And you're killing off your patch by plucking them from the ground. Should cut off with a knife and leave the dirt in the ground.


Kids found them today. We're right along Lake Michigan so I usually find em the week before Memorial day. I used to look in late April and give up. Turns out that was way too early for here. The jack in the pulpits are just blooming now. We've had one day above 80 (yesterday, it was 55 today!) and 2 or 3 days in the 70s this spring. Looks like the warm up might last finally. 

Can't let my 7 and 4 year old boys run around the woods with a knife yet. I was happy they found some! I cut them off and tap them on the ground when I find them.


----------



## Jere39

This 122 year old very tight grain oak sits about 40" from the corner of our cabin in the mountains of PA. 




It carries much of the weight of the top on two largest limbs that hang over our cabin. This weekend was our Spring work detail. I cut up a stack of logs that were split and put into our firewood shed for next winter. But, we decided to remove this tree and three more smaller (two in the back corner of this picture, and another not in this picture). I always throw a line on any tree with any chance of raising mis-fall havoc. So this tree was roped off high, and tied off through a snatch block to an HD pick-up. Then I cut it and the truck pulled it down beside a brush pile we already had burning. One of my co-owners took this quick drone video:



Probably would have been better to not brush that tall thin tree on the way down. But I limbed this tree, others threw the branches right on our fire, and cut it into 8' logs to stack for future years firewood. We have had problems with firewood theft, so we only cut and split a generous year's worth at a time. We don't own much land around this cabin, so cutting our trees is not an optimal scrounging method here. But these threatening trees made for opportune scrounging.


----------



## farmer steve

Since we were on the carry topic.


----------



## blades

for a time there was a problem traveling through Madison Wi ( State Capitol liberal hangout). Could not transport any firearm through city limits. That did finally did get overruled by state law.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> A boat may be a bit faster, but you down under folk are pretty rough and tumble, so I'd bet you'll wrangle a crock or great white and traverse on the back of them. Lol.


I bet he just hooks up a long snorkel on a float and drives under, I mean over?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Went up for Forest Service chainsaw certification at 7,200 feet and ended up sleeping in the snow cat shed, because it snowed about 6 inches and was about twenty degrees. They usually have the training below 1,000 feet, but moved it up because it’s too hot at 1,000 feet in late May. Ha! No weather even happened down lower, they’re oblivious to it.


----------



## svk

That was a cool experience nonetheless!


----------



## svk

Stopped in to buy a holster for my 9mm and came out with this cutie.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Stopped in to buy a holster for my 9mm and came out with this cutie.
> View attachment 908911


.380 or 9mm? I'm thinking of getting a Hellcat for carry. My XD .40 full size is a little big for CC.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> .380 or 9mm? I'm thinking of getting a Hellcat for carry. My XD .40 full size is a little big for CC.


.380. 

I have a small (but much larger than this) Ruger 9mm too that I bought last week. Bought this one because it has a double stack and can hold 12 rounds.


----------



## MustangMike

I really like my LCP, but it is a version one ... got it new for $200!!!

My Glock 23 used to have mags for 12 rounds of 40 S+W, but being in NY, I had to replace them with 10 round Mags ... How stupid!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> .380.
> 
> I have a small (but much larger than this) Ruger 9mm too that I bought last week. Bought this one because it has a double stack and can hold 12 rounds.
> View attachment 908915


That's a couple sweet little sidearms!


----------



## JustJeff

Crazy weather this weekend from hot as stink to cold and back to the middle where I like it. I briefly looked at the woodpile when my wife suggested that I need to get at it (she's right). Playing with my outboard won out. Picked up a '64 Johnson FD18E back in the winter. It was seized. Freed it up and have been working on it, new water pump, gear oil etc. Tried it out today on my little tinner and it worked great. Picked up a free weed whacker at the side of the road on the way home. Dumped out the gas which was inexplicably black. Poured in some fresh mix and some seafoam and it started and ran. Score! So, I did do some scrounging! Link is for the outboard if anyone digs old motors.


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> That was a cool experience nonetheless!



Yes, and I got three of my volunteers through their first chainsaw certification. This was my 5th, they’re every three years. We had very good instruction, and it’s interactive, we all learn from each other. The people recertifying Saturday were doing it with snow coming down, yesterday we had some sunshine and a lot of the snow melted. Now tomorrow is supposed to be 60 and sunny. Four women certified, out of fifty plus total. None are single, they volunteer with their husbands. For some of us it was three days of training because we had to do First Aid/CPR on Friday, there were 35 in that class. So this kicks off the OHV trail season, soon the snow melt in higher elevations will let us into those trails. Most of our trails are 8-10 thousand feet elevation.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Stopped in to buy a holster for my 9mm and came out with this cutie.
> View attachment 908911


Sweet little guns, my wife has the original, I have the v2. If things weren't so crazy right now I'd trade hers in for another v2. Not superbly accurate at distance but it would do the job. Trigger is meh. But they hide so darn well. Make a great backup gun too.


----------



## svk

It’s interesting cause you can still get many auto pistols for reasonable but the better revolver prices have gone through the roof. But everyone has been obsessed with buying autos since Obama. I don’t get it.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> It’s interesting cause you can still get many auto pistols for reasonable but the better revolver prices have gone through the roof. But everyone has been obsessed with buying autos since Obama. I don’t get it.


I get it. Limited capacity, slow to load/reload. Awkward shape that doesn't conceal well. Given the choice and calibers available, I'll go semi every time. There's a big anti semi mentality with the older generation, I'll never understand it. My dad is one or those guys. He carries a 357 mag with him. Yep he's a great shot with that snub nose, then has to Fidel around to reload it. Mean wile I'm still on the same mag, he reloads gets back on target and I'm halfway through a second mag. No thanks can't see the advantage of playing cowboy.


----------



## Jere39

Interesting discussion here in Scrounging threads. I find room for both revolver and semi in my gun cabinet. I carry a S&W MP 9 Shield OWB. And plink behind my house with a Ruger SR22.



But I hunt with an S&W revolver (revolver and single shot are only legal hunting handguns here in PA). 

And sometimes, I just take this old Dan Wesson convertible in .22 to the small range behind my house for fun




_Note - displayed on a stack of firewood to keep this post topical_


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Crazy weather this weekend from hot as stink to cold and back to the middle where I like it. I briefly looked at the woodpile when my wife suggested that I need to get at it (she's right). Playing with my outboard won out. Picked up a '64 Johnson FD18E back in the winter. It was seized. Freed it up and have been working on it, new water pump, gear oil etc. Tried it out today on my little tinner and it worked great. Picked up a free weed whacker at the side of the road on the way home. Dumped out the gas which was inexplicably black. Poured in some fresh mix and some seafoam and it started and ran. Score! So, I did do some scrounging! Link is for the outboard if anyone digs old motors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Was over my buddies garage. Cleaning it out for the guy buying the house. The guy buying the house has been renting the garage for several years. John handed me a little Mac top handle and said Jeff wanted to know if I could figure out what was wrong with it? Took the fuel cap off and dumped out some black, green goop. Kinda looked like the bar oil I use. Rinsed it once then filled it with new mix. Fired on the first pull, ran on the second. Let it idle for 15-20 minutes while we cleaned up the shop. Jeff came over later, I didn’t want to make him feel bad, so I told him I waved my magic wand over it and it’s all better. Then John told him what he did, and we both laughed at him.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> I get it. Limited capacity, slow to load/reload. Awkward shape that doesn't conceal well. Given the choice and calibers available, I'll go semi every time. There's a big anti semi mentality with the older generation, I'll never understand it. My dad is one or those guys. He carries a 357 mag with him. Yep he's a great shot with that snub nose, then has to Fidel around to reload it. Mean wile I'm still on the same mag, he reloads gets back on target and I'm halfway through a second mag. No thanks can't see the advantage of playing cowboy.


He must be between the WWII guys and me. Those WWII guys all wanted Colt 1911’s. Md doesn’t issue CC’s. I have an FFL, so as often as not my Model 1927, 11.25 MM is in the center console.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> He must be between the WWII guys and me. Those WWII guys all wanted Colt 1911’s. Md doesn’t issue CC’s. I have an FFL, so as often as not my Model 1927, 11.25 MM is in the center console.


Yeah, dad's not a 1911 guy. Normally carries a 357, from time to time a 454 casull, or 44 mag. Don't even think he owns a 1911 thinking about it.


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> There's a big anti semi mentality with the older generation, I'll never understand it.


I understand their thinking. A revolver will sit fully loaded with its springs at rest for months (or years) and be ready for instant use. A semi magazine left fully loaded for months will compress the spring which could then 'set' and not have enough force to push the ammo out. When the time comes is it better to have six 100% reliable shots or twelve unreliable shots?


----------



## sean donato

SimonHS said:


> I understand their thinking. A revolver will sit fully loaded with its springs at rest for months (or years) and be ready for instant use. A semi magazine left fully loaded for months will compress the spring which could then 'set' and not have enough force to push the ammo out. When the time comes is it better to have six 100% reliable shots or twelve unreliable shots?


That may have been true with older semis, but had long since proven as a false statement for any modern firearms. Most are now built to be left loaded for extended periods of time. There is (As with everything) an advised exercise schedule with mag fed firearms. But in reality, if your shooting as much as you should to be proficient, yours mags arnt sitting loaded longer then 2 months or so. There is also mag rotation that I follow. I doubt it's really needed, but non the less, when it's time to go to the range I grab the mags that have been sitting the longest and use them. 
I have seen in person once, and been told a few times of brass corroding when loaded into a cylinder for an extended period. Ironically the guy having the issue was a retired police officer. He was taking his defensive rounds out to use practice ammo. Ended up having to take the cylinder out of the gun and pound the cases out. Fortunately he was able to fire off all rounds. 
I'm in no way suggesting a semi is superior to a wheel gun, or the other way around. They both have their positive and negative attributes. Me personally, the training I've been through, the people I've talked to, the semi is what I carry and train with. I have no illusions that I may pull the trigger and nothing will happen, same can be said for any gun. Never know if your cylinder is going to clock right. You sure hope it does, and it may have never given trouble before. You also hope that 6 or 7 shots will end whatever conflict you find yourself in. In my case I'm betting on 11 or 16, and my back up holds 7. A lot of it come down to personal preference, I have a few revolvers, I shoot them periodically, and clean them regularly. I expect them to work when I use them, just prefer something better suited for my carry gun.


----------



## sean donato

Bit of reading material regarding loaded mags.








An Official Journal Of The NRA | How Long Can You Keep Your Magazines Loaded?


I have been trying to get a definitive answer as to the recommended time limit that a magazine could or should be kept loaded.




www.shootingillustrated.com


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Bit of reading material regarding loaded mags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Official Journal Of The NRA | How Long Can You Keep Your Magazines Loaded?
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get a definitive answer as to the recommended time limit that a magazine could or should be kept loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shootingillustrated.com


Always good to have extras, just in case  .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Always good to have extras, just in case  .View attachment 909184


I like to have a few extra on hand as well. 2 is 1, 1 is none


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I like to have a few extra on hand as well. 2 is 1, 1 is none


So how many is a whole box full .
Sorry Mike, these aren't the 10 round units.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> So how many is a whole box full .
> Sorry Mike, these aren't the 10 round units.


Close to enough..... lol


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Close to enough..... lol


Good, I was a bit concerned.


----------



## HadleyPA

I keep a dozen 30 rd mags loaded at all times and have another 15-20 still in the bags as back up. Just in case, ya know.


----------



## sean donato

HadleyPA said:


> I keep a dozen 30 rd mags loaded at all times and have another 15-20 still in the bags as back up. Just in case, ya know.


Don't even know how many I have at this point, I have a few different guns that accept that style mag, and the lansers I had pictured work in my .458 socom, as they dint have the divider in them like the p mags. Just picking up that g34x and having limited mag availability kinda put a damper on my collection. Only have 3 for that. The other guns share the double stack glock mag design so I have plenty of 15 and 17 round variants around for them. I'm a big fan of cross compatibility for defensive arms. Don't matter if my wife grabs my night stand club, or I grab hers, it's the same mag that will fit in each. Follow the KISS method for that kind of stuff, if you ever need to use them, it will be a highly stressful situation and the last thing you need to deal with is grabbing the wrong mag/ammo if a reload is nessisary.


----------



## dave_dj1

Thought I was in the wrong thread for a minute....LOL
I was able to score a nice scrounge not far from the house.
New powerline going in. 
I had the blessing from the crew cutting it. They are just dropping it right on the edge of the road (dirt road)
I ended up with a total of five and a half loads...lol....
I took my tractor with the grapple right there along with my F250 flat bed dump!
I split up 4 of my half pallets this morning before it got too hot and muggy.





Lot's of Ash, a bit of Maple and some Yellow Birch
















the half load


----------



## djg james

dave_dj1 said:


> Thought I was in the wrong thread for a minute....LOL
> I was able to score a nice scrounge not far from the house.
> New powerline going in.
> I had the blessing from the crew cutting it. They are just dropping it right on the edge of the road (dirt road)
> I ended up with a total of five and a half loads...lol....
> I took my tractor with the grapple right there along with my F250 flat bed dump!
> I split up 4 of my half pallets this morning before it got too hot and muggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Ash, a bit of Maple and some Yellow Birch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the half load


Nice score!


----------



## farmer steve

dave_dj1 said:


> Thought I was in the wrong thread for a minute....LOL
> I was able to score a nice scrounge not far from the house.
> New powerline going in.
> I had the blessing from the crew cutting it. They are just dropping it right on the edge of the road (dirt road)
> I ended up with a total of five and a half loads...lol....
> I took my tractor with the grapple right there along with my F250 flat bed dump!
> I split up 4 of my half pallets this morning before it got too hot and muggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Ash, a bit of Maple and some Yellow Birch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the half load


Sweet. That will make @LondonNeil happy. This thread does get sidetracked ONCE in a while.


----------



## sean donato

One of the things I love about this thread, we touch on a lot of subjects, and for the most part it's pretty civil and gets back on track.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 909380



How long does it take to drive to where the concentration of buildings is?


----------



## LondonNeil

I don't mind the gun talk much. It's such a different culture here there's some interest for me in that it shines a light on some US culture I have no understanding of. The more detailed stuff I tend to skip over.
It does keep the chatter going though, thread has been slow on scrounging for a while now. Seems many of us have been busy on other stuff


----------



## Cowboy254

Sorry to steer away from the proper topic of the Scrounging thread which is guns. We had a pretty good look at the lunar eclipse last night. Thank Cowgirl for the pics. 













You can stihl see the star in the last one!


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> I don't mind the gun talk much. It's such a different culture here there's some interest for me in that it shines a light on some US culture I have no understanding of. The more detailed stuff I tend to skip over.
> It does keep the chatter going though, thread has been slow on scrounging for a while now. Seems many of us have been busy on other stuff


Yes any more just finding guns and ammo is a scrounge all by its self.
I have been very busy here lately. Between getting the roof done, helping my cousin at his shop, my own vehicles showing their age, work and 2 young kids, doesn't allow for a lot of time in the woods or working in saws. I do have my second 562xp more or less back together, just have the muffler to mod yet and then get her going. Not looking like that is on the horizon for the time being. Its getting hot out around here as well, and that never helps much either lol.


----------



## svk

I was awoken to the sound of a porcupine on my deck at dawn, chewing on my furniture. It wasn’t their first visit, but it was their last.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> I was awoken to the sound of a porcupine on my deck at dawn, chewing on my furniture. It wasn’t their first visit, but it was their last.


Did you say something badazz when you dispatched him? Like "say hello to my little friend" or "you're the disease and I'm the cure" or "my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die" ??? Or was it anticlimactic?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Did you say something badazz when you dispatched him? Like "say hello to my little friend" or "you're the disease and I'm the cure" or "my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die" ??? Or was it anticlimactic?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Or maybe,
Die, you prick!


----------



## chipper1

I've gotten a bit of scrounge wood myself, it's been much different than the HVBW craigslist scores though.
Did some scrounging at a house yrs ago and he called me to do some more, never asked if I had insurance or anything like that, he did however tell me I had to remove all the brush and even the stump .
I did get a few pieces of hard maple, brush for the bonfire(already had a nice fire with it, may have another this weekend with the cooler temps), some very nice mulch(a 4'x8' trailer load and a 6.5'x14') for the wife gardening, and a bunch of , can you believe that, getting paid to scrounge .
Just need to repair the main sprinkler supply line, drop some topsoil and seed on it and grab my last little load of debris.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> How long does it take to drive to where the concentration of buildings is?


That’s Boise, it’s 14 miles, takes over 1/2 hr after dodging all the bicyclers .
My camper is just down the road behind locked gate on private property where we are logging. View north from camper (Boise is south)

Home is about 25 miles in straight line, center left (2hr drive) .
West

If you look closely there is actually firewood in the back of my pickup


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s Boise, it’s 14 miles, takes over 1/2 hr after dodging all the bicyclers
> 
> If you look closely there is actually firewood in the back of my pickup


You don't actually go to town though, do you .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Sorry to steer away from the proper topic of the Scrounging thread which is guns. We had a pretty good look at the lunar eclipse last night. Thank Cowgirl for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 909398
> 
> 
> View attachment 909396
> 
> 
> View attachment 909397
> 
> 
> View attachment 909399
> 
> 
> You can stihl see the star in the last one!


It was cloudy yesterday when we could have seen it, but last night the moon was bright as could be, it was beautiful.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You don't actually go to town though, do you .


Not if I can help it!


Oh... were you talking to me or Nate?


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> You don't actually go to town though, do you .


Just through the edge to get home. As soon as little more snow melts though there is a back way and I can avoid Boisefornia.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> It was cloudy yesterday when we could have seen it, but last night the moon was bright as could be, it was beautiful.


Yep, same here - beautiful moon and clear sky the day before and after, but cloud cover 50 ft above the trees the morning of the eclipse.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Did you say something badazz when you dispatched him? Like "say hello to my little friend" or "you're the disease and I'm the cure" or "my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die" ??? Or was it anticlimactic?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





Lee192233 said:


> Or maybe,
> Die, you prick!


Didn’t say anything, just shot em. 
Didn’t want to risk her running under the deck and get under the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

Up at the cabin, we shoot porky's on sight. They are so destructive it is hard to believe.

W/O cement board all around the perimeter, they would chew through my cabin walls.

If you leave a vehicle up there, they will eat radiator hoses, brake lines and tires!

Not to mention, it is horrific if your dog finds one. Only way to get the quills out is to bring it to the Vet and have them knock the dog out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> My camper is just down the road
> 
> If you look closely there is actually firewood in the back of my pickup



I think we have regional terminology differences again.

This is a camper.



I think you’re talking travel trailer.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think we have regional terminology differences again.
> 
> This is a camper.
> View attachment 909466
> 
> 
> I think you’re talking travel trailer.


No this is a camper
Its not traveling
Seems like people around here used to call them travel trailers now they call them campers, not sure what happened, lol.


----------



## Woodslasher

Campers go on trucks a la camper shells, travel trailers get towed behind vehicles, rv's are self-propelled. Note: A travel trailer that comes off of your ball hitch on a downhill grade is _not_ an rv. Also, @Logger nate has the best looking obs Ford I've seen, possibly even the coolest looking Ford I've seen period.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Its not traveling



It traveled to get to where it is...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Literally I never heard anyone call a trailer a camper until the internet, people from other states.


----------



## LondonNeil

Campervan, motorhome, caravan, static caravan


----------



## husqvarna257

I took out all of the self stick tile that was left in our 1st chicken coop yesterday and took a shop vac to the floor and the cob webs. On another site there was a lady who lost a barn to fire that started with cob webs and a heat lamp, nothing I thought of before but it was a wake up call. Next up was painting the floor with black jack roof coating for a better floor fix before I move birds in. The black jack looks 100% better than the one dollar self stick tiles that come up and make a mess. I also got out the 450 today to take down some small brush trees that were leaning down from a ice storm last winter.


----------



## JustJeff

"This is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world (I know) and will blow a porcupines head clean off"! Lol best said with squinty eyes.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> Up at the cabin, we shoot porky's on sight. They are so destructive it is hard to believe.
> 
> W/O cement board all around the perimeter, they would chew through my cabin walls.
> 
> If you leave a vehicle up there, they will eat radiator hoses, brake lines and tires!
> 
> Not to mention, it is horrific if your dog finds one. Only way to get the quills out is to bring it to the Vet and have them knock the dog out.


Have you ever eaten a porcupine? I’ve heard they’re surprisingly good to eat.
We don’t have them down here in the Southern part of PA.


----------



## sean donato

We call them both campers. Just truck mounted or towed. An rv is a motor home. Also heard truck campers referred to as toppers, but only a few times. Actually dint see how it matters what they are called ad they do the same thing. Little home away from home. Don't matter if it's hauled, drug, or pushed they all need an engine to get them to point B.


----------



## MustangMike

Never used a 44 on them, but I have taken them with .22, 40 S+W, 357 Mag and 380.

The .22 is preferred if a rifle is handy, but if you encounter them when you have nothing but a handgun ... well, they work.

I agree with sean's statement. I also remember the regional arguments between Soda, Soda Pop, and Pop. Also, Hoagie, Grinder and Wedge!

In some places if you ask for a soda it will have ice cream in it, in other places if you ask for a pop, you are likely to get hit!


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Have you ever eaten a porcupine? I’ve heard they’re surprisingly good to eat.
> We don’t have them down here in the Southern part of PA.


Never tried eating one, but I hear if you are lost in the wilderness, they are one of the few animals you can harvest with just a stick to beat them with. As a result, they are considered "survival food". However, they are mostly nocturnal.

I also heard woodchucks are good to eat, but I never bothered preparing one of them either. For some reason, I've been conditioned into thinking that eatable mammals should harvested in cold weather!


----------



## MustangMike

When I was in my early teens I used to go away to Boy Scout Camp for 2 weeks in the summer every year. (Camp Reed in the Adirondack Mtns).

If you finished dinned fast, and hurried, you could get to "Nature" on time to get a "have a heart trap", and "Nature" would give you points for the various animals you caught.

The Racoons were almost domestic, and raided the tents every night, so they were not hard to catch and were not worth many points, but some guy caught a Weasel and that was worth a lot of points.

Well, one evening after dinner a bunch of us were gathered around, and a Porky came walking right through our campsite! Everyone got exited, wondering how many points it was worth, and took turns blocking it's path so it did not get away. Then, in the panic, a plan was hatched to catch the wild beast! We took the sheets off the Asst. Scoutmaster's bed and threw one over the Porky and he was ours!

We got lots of points for him, as no one else had caught one, but he was near bald after the sheet was taken off, and as I recall the Asst. Scoutmaster was less than happy with us!


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> dint see how it matters what they are called



So people will know what you’re talking about.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Never tried eating one, but I hear if you are lost in the wilderness, they are one of the few animals you can harvest with just a stick to beat them with. As a result, they are considered "survival food". However, they are mostly nocturnal.
> 
> I also heard woodchucks are good to eat, but I never bothered preparing one of them either. For some reason, I've been conditioned into thinking that eatable mammals should harvested in cold weather!


My father in law ways give me crap when a pig gets dispatched around the house. Guess there is some for gland you need to cut out in their back legs like a deer. Supposedly they taste pretty good. Just can't get over trying to eat one of the destructive little buggers.


mountainguyed67 said:


> So people will know what you’re talking about.


I'll still know what your talking about. They all still do the same thing. Just semantics.
Oh just remembers there's a bunch of guys that call their 5th wheel campers 5ers..... guess that's the elite class before you get to a wannabangahoe lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> same thing. Just semantics.



No. One’s pulled behind the vehicle, so you can’t have a wood trailer, boat, etc. 

One is mounted on the pickup, so no cargo in the pickup, but you can pull a utility trailer or boat.

Very different, not semantics at all.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I was in my early teens I used to go away to Boy Scout Camp for 2 weeks in the summer every year. (Camp Reed in the Adirondack Mtns).
> 
> If you finished dinned fast, and hurried, you could get to "Nature" on time to get a "have a heart trap", and "Nature" would give you points for the various animals you caught.
> 
> The Racoons were almost domestic, and raided the tents every night, so they were not hard to catch and were not worth many points, but some guy caught a Weasel and that was worth a lot of points.
> 
> Well, one evening after dinner a bunch of us were gathered around, and a Porky came walking right through our campsite! Everyone got exited, wondering how many points it was worth, and took turns blocking it's path so it did not get away. Then, in the panic, a plan was hatched to catch the wild beast! We took the sheets off the Asst. Scoutmaster's bed and threw one over the Porky and he was ours!
> 
> We got lots of points for him, as no one else had caught one, but he was near bald after the sheet was taken off, and as I recall the Asst. Scoutmaster was less than happy with us!


Holy **** I’m laughing hysterically thinking about the spineless porky and ruined bedsheet.


----------



## svk

My ex brother-in-law caught a skunk in a Leg hold trap....Someone gave him the bad advice that a skunk that doesn’t have its back legs on the ground can’t spray. That is not true! A skunk needs to have its back legs on the ground in order to vaporize the scent, however It can still expel the scent but it comes out in gobs likes snot. Needless to say he and his yard smelled like skunk for weeks after he tried to quickly levitate the skunk off of its feet. LOL!


----------



## Logger nate

sean donato said:


> We call them both campers. Just truck mounted or towed. An rv is a motor home. Also heard truck campers referred to as toppers, but only a few times. Actually dint see how it matters what they are called ad they do the same thing. Little home away from home. Don't matter if it's hauled, drug, or pushed they all need an engine to get them to point B.


Yep


----------



## turnkey4099

Ryan A said:


> Have you ever eaten a porcupine? I’ve heard they’re surprisingly good to eat.
> We don’t have them down here in the Southern part of PA.



We did back in the 50s. Very bland, took a lot of seasoning to make it taste reasonable.


----------



## Logger nate

Kinda steep ground
Most of this area I can’t get close enough to grab trees with the grapple, been using the winch a lot 

Boss said I could take whatever I wanted from the firewood decks so threw some in the pickup before heading home
Only sending the best stuff and preferred lengths to the mill so there’s lots of firewood.


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> That’s Boise, it’s 14 miles, takes over 1/2 hr after dodging all the bicyclers .



How long does it take if you don't dodge them?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Ryan A said:


> Have you ever eaten a porcupine? I’ve heard they’re surprisingly good to eat.
> We don’t have them down here in the Southern part of PA.


I hear they taste like a mix between tyres and radiator hoses.


----------



## abbott295

So, I could be a happy camper if I were to camp in any one of those at my camp, right?


----------



## HadleyPA

My dad hit a porcupine with a semi at night one time back in the 70's. Said the quills went right thru the tire and destroyed it. Hard to believe the quills could be that strong.
Another time when I was early 20's me and some buds went to the Allegheny national forest for a weekend of camping, mudbogging, and drinkin beer. For those that don't know it is the biggest national forest east of the Mississippi. We went out spotting deer 1 night and saw a porcupine wandering down the road in front of us. I jumped out and ran up behind it and smacked straight down on its back just like I had been told to by the old timers. Worked just like they said, I got a hat full of souvenir quills and the porcupine just kept on a waddling away from me like nothing ever happened.


----------



## HadleyPA

On another note, in these parts of the country they are all called campers on a normal basis. The only time anyone gets technical is if they want you to know specifically what type they are talking about.


----------



## svk

Interesting to hear the regional differences.

Up here, a camping contraption that drives under it's own power is a RV or camper
A pop up camper is a camper
A pickup camper is a camper
A fifth wheel camper is usually called a fifth wheel camper or trailer
A camping trailer is called a trailer or a camper.


----------



## rarefish383

Got my forks. Should have gotten these the day after I got the loader. I basically want to lift small pallet loads of fire pit wood, and brush to the burn pile. A friend said to get the short 30" ones to keep from over loading the bucket. Mines rated at 980 pounds. His only complaint is he cant see the tips from the drivers seat. With my bucket on the ground, I can see my tips with the 48".


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> How long does it take if you don't dodge them?


Probably a good bit less, but you loose anything gained at the pressure washer when you get to town .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Got my forks. Should have gotten these the day after I got the loader. I basically want to lift small pallet loads of fire pit wood, and brush to the burn pile. A friend said to get the short 30" ones to keep from over loading the bucket. Mines rated at 980 pounds. His only complaint is he cant see the tips from the drivers seat. With my bucket on the ground, I can see my tips with the 48".


I don't know how long mine are, but I have to tilt the bucket down and the get the forks started into the pallet(or whatever I want to lift), then work them into it, or I need to stand up to see them and in that case you may have to disable your seat safety switch. So its nice you can see yours. 
One thing I like about them is how I can flick things such as logs onto the top of a pile I cant lift high enough to set them on. Just let the log roll down them a little towards the tips and then tilt the bucket back quickly and the forks will toss the log a good bit higher.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> No. One’s pulled behind the vehicle, so you can’t have a wood trailer, boat, etc.
> 
> One is mounted on the pickup, so no cargo in the pickup, but you can pull a utility trailer or boat.
> 
> Very different, not semantics at all.


Now that's not true. There are truck mounted models that allow for storage under the camper, and there are plenty of towed campers that will haul your toys and half your house. Again semantics. They achieve the same end goal, you have a place to stay that's not your house, a tent, or hotel. You pick the version of a camper that suits your needs.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Now that's not true. There are truck mounted models that allow for storage under the camper, and there are plenty of towed campers that will haul your toys and half your house. Again semantics. They achieve the same end goal, you have a place to stay that's not your house, a tent, or hotel. You pick the version of a camper that suits your needs.


I agree for the most part, but you better know what the manufacture calls it when you need parts lol.
I need a new blade, what kind of mower do you have sir .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I agree for the most part, but you better know what the manufacture calls it when you need parts lol.
> I need a new blade, what kind of mower do you have sir .


Point is its still a camper, or mower in this case. Is still a mower, and the model of it does not make it stop being a camper. I don't run around calling my cub cadet, a cub cadet all the time, its a mower and everyone gets what I'm talking about. Something to mow the grass with. Next question is normally is it a rider or not? At that point go into detail. But for all intensive purposes it doesn't matter. A mower is a mower, a camper is a camper. Heck even a saw is a saw. We're just nutty about such things so when someone says I got a 562xp, or a ms441 we automatically know it's a husqy, or stihl saw, but to 99% of the world its just a chain saw.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Point is its still a camper, or mower in this case. Is still a mower, and the model of it does not make it stop being a camper. I don't run around calling my cub cadet, a cub cadet all the time, its a mower and everyone gets what I'm talking about. Something to mow the grass with. Next question is normally is it a rider or not? At that point go into detail. But for all intensive purposes it doesn't matter. A mower is a mower, a camper is a camper. Heck even a saw is a saw. We're just nutty about such things so when someone says I got a 562xp, or a ms441 we automatically know it's a husqy, or stihl saw, but to 99% of the world its just a chain saw.


Like I said, I agree with you for the most part. Sometimes it is important that we are a bit more specific.
You failed to catch what I was saying, I wasn't even talking about a mower, I just wanted a new blade .


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> My ex brother-in-law caught a skunk in a Leg hold trap....Someone gave him the bad advice that a skunk that doesn’t have its back legs on the ground can’t spray. That is not true! A skunk needs to have its back legs on the ground in order to vaporize the scent, however It can still expel the scent but it comes out in gobs likes snot. Needless to say he and his yard smelled like skunk for weeks after he tried to quickly levitate the skunk off of its feet. LOL!



I did get a skunk in a have a heart trap one time when I was hoping for a garden eating wood chuck. I had a .22 pistol ready if it sprayed me but I talked to it like Mr. Rodgers, it tripped the trap at 1st but I held the door open and it left without spraying me. Later I was told that they need to lift the tail to spray.
Planted the garden yesterday. tomato, peppers, green beans and butternut, acorn squash and pumpkin. We had a wind storm a few day ago strong enough to move the greenhouse and knock over a large potted plant. The plant is so heavy That was one heck of a wind but only one tomato plant lost.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Now that's not true. There are truck mounted models that allow for storage under the camper, and there are plenty of towed campers that will haul your toys and half your house. Again semantics. They achieve the same end goal, you have a place to stay that's not your house, a tent, or hotel. You pick the version of a camper that suits your needs.



Seek professional help!


----------



## Philbert

At LAX




Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I don't know how long mine are, but I have to tilt the bucket down and the get the forks started into the pallet(or whatever I want to lift), then work them into it, or I need to stand up to see them and in that case you may have to disable your seat safety switch. So its nice you can see yours.
> One thing I like about them is how I can flick things such as logs onto the top of a pile I cant lift high enough to set them on. Just let the log roll down them a little towards the tips and then tilt the bucket back quickly and the forks will toss the log a good bit higher.


No safety on the loader seat, so I can stand if it helps. I'm going to have to play with flippin the logs. That sounds like fun.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Seek professional help!


For what?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> No safety on the loader seat, so I can stand if it helps. I'm going to have to play with flippin the logs. That sounds like fun.


I was just at the meat market after I typed that and the owner was like "how high are those piles at your place, how do you get them up there",LOL.
Log flipping, the next GTG competition .
It is pretty fun . You do need to be very careful with the tips of the forks as they move quite fast that far from the pin .


----------



## Cowboy254

It took 9 days after the bonfire for it to cool down enough to take away the remains. Here is all that was left. It's now in the trailer and I have been putting the leftover charcoal through the stove at home so there are some free BTUs there. I have a wire basket that I use to shake the ash out of it. Otherwise, I'll have to pay to dump it at the tip or stick it in the weekly collection one bag at a time. 




I've also cleaned up the remains of a big pile of blue gum splits (in the background of this pic from last year). 




I have taken a bit over two cubes to my parents in Melbourne, sold a bit over two cubes and donated a bit over a cube to the wood raffle on bonfire night. Here's what is left, I cleaned off the worst of the dirt from it sitting on the ground and stacked up on pallets now. 







I had the firepit going all day burning up the bark and junk that was not salvageable. 




A little bit of wheelbarrow action for @H-Ranch 




All in all, a very nice day.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> A little bit of wheelbarrow action for @H-Ranch
> 
> All in all, a very nice day.


That is a "little bit" of wheelbarrow action for sure. 

Nice summary of your day and I think every part of it was wood and/or fire related. I'll try to post some updates from here later to keep the streak alive!


----------



## rarefish383

Well good day/bad day at the auction today. Good part, they had 2 Disston DA211 two man saws and they sold for $1 each. Bad part, I got there ten minutes after they sold. Good part, I got a 300 gallon stock tank for WV and only paid $60 for it. Soon to be septic tank so I can put a real toilet in the bunk house. The bunk house is coming along well, should have the insulation and paneling done next weekend trip we make.


----------



## old CB

So I have a reverse scrounge. This morning I loaded up the pickup with rounds from a dead pine I cut on my place back in Feb. I have close to two yrs firewood split and stacked, so am not eager to process more. I hauled this stuff to the Boulder County sort yard and unloaded when they opened at 9. The sort yard is a great resource--they accept any manner of wood or slash, and they feed the goods into a massive Morbark tub grinder. The resulting chips are hauled to town by semi, and burned (think giant pellet stove operation) to heat the county jail and various other facilities. Every cubic yard of material going to the sort yard is fuel unavailable to the county's next large fire. A very good thing.

Scrounging continues at a relaxed pace. Yesterday morning we went to town and filled my pickup and my friend's 3/4-ton van with ash and honey locust, compliments of an in-town arborist, and dumped at my friend's place.


----------



## old CB

The reason I don't need more wood at the moment:


----------



## farmer steve

old CB said:


> The reason I don't need more wood at the moment:


That woodshed isn't full!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> That woodshed isn't full!!!!!!!!!


Even if it was no-one old me to stop there .


----------



## old CB

farmer steve said:


> That woodshed isn't full!!!!


Actually, it's nearly full now. That photo was shot a week or so back while I was still processing. And still have another pile to deal with. The stack under the tarp is itself nearly a winter's worth of wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

Didn't get to firewood yesterday - used the grass cutting machine, did some painting, other maintenance chores, and some family time.

Here's a few from this morning.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Didn't get to firewood yesterday - used the grass cutting machine, did some painting, other maintenance chores, and some family time.
> 
> Here's a few from this morning.
> View attachment 909844
> View attachment 909845
> View attachment 909846


More chairy lol.
Got the mower going then.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> More chairy lol.
> Got the mower going then.


Yeah, do you like those lines? It's a country yard, but it looks good cut diagonally.

Didn't make a chairy, but I did make a few slabs for "cherr"cuterie boards! 


A few loads completed by an unwilling teenager ( I think I missed 1 or 2).




And then I finished the uglies.



Quite a few in the ugly pile now.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Usually a carry permit is referring to a handgun carry permit, and in states like NY you can not own a handgun w/o a carry permit (either hunting/target or full carry).
> 
> State laws vary so much you would think we did not have a 2nd Amendment! It is so insane that even though I have a full carry in NYS (which means I was investigated by the FBI and other law enforcement) I am not allowed to carry in NYC!!! (Where else would I need it???). Also, NY has a magazine restriction on both handguns and rifles of 10 rounds (if it has a detachable magazine). If you have a tube fed lever action, you are allowed to have more.
> 
> Steve forgot to mention NJ, one of the worst states. There are cases where someone was transported an unloaded, cased, handgun in their trunk going from where it is legally owned it to a shooting event in another state (where it is legal), but they get busted going through NJ where it is illegal to transport it.
> 
> Stupidity has replaced common sense. The Mayor of NY talks about how we have to stop the flow of guns into the city ... which seems to acknowledge that the folks who live in NYC are not civilized enough to be around firearms w/o shooting one another.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that most folks in NYC are good people, but they are not allowed to have firearms to defend themselves, so the armed gang members are causing chaos in conjunction with the defund the police movement. Murders in NYC and most other major cities here have increased dramatically this year.
> 
> The more politicians focus on gun control, instead of criminal control (law enforcement), the worse the situation gets. Guns are just the scapegoat.
> 
> No one wants a return to the shootouts of the Wild West, but being a duck in a shooting gallery is even worse than that!


It's not illegal to transport a firearm in New Jersey . There must have been other factors involved

*Federal Pre-exemption for Firearms Transported Through New Jersey.* Federal law allows for transport of a firearm through any state, including New Jersey, under certain limited circumstances set forth in 18 U.S.C. 926A. This law pre-empts any state law to the contrary if the following apply: (1) Possession of the firearm was legal in the state of origin; (2) Possession will be lawful in the destination of the accused; (3) Possession is with a lawful purpose; (4) The handgun, shotgun, rifle or other firearm is unloaded; (5) The firearm and ammunition are not directly accessible from the passenger compartment; (6) The possessor is not a convicted felon, fugitive from justice or someone who has been dishonorable discharged; (7) The possessor is not an illegal alien or someone who renounced citizen to the United States; and (8) The possessor has not been adjudicated or committed because of a mental disability or defect.

From the federal law
prev | next
Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver’s compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console

It's hard even when you have a hr218 to carry in NYC because as I understand the carrier isnt allowed within a certain distance of a school zone . Just about every block has either a public or private school .

My carry


----------



## turnkey4099

I may have killed 'Old Faithful", F150 1989. Hauled a load 15 miles to a customer yesterday on the way back I noticed the temp gauge playing footsies with the peg. I kept waiting for it to boil over but it never did. Pulled into my driveway and it was rattling like a rock in a tin can. Shut down and instant cloud of steam. The truck had never ran hot. I checked dthe oil, i just added some day before) and it was normal. My brother, a professional ford mechanic back in the day will be visiting this afternoon and I'll have him take a look at it. I haven't even tried to start it yet. Rattling seems to be all top end.

I hate to have to buy another PU as I am 86. Sure won't hae time or need for a fancy one and dthat is all I see on the lots.

I do have a 1990 F150 crew cab, 8' bed (that's a rarity) I bought "in case" about 10 years ago that supposedly "burns a little oil". I don't want to put that on the road as it takes a 1/2 acre just to turn it around. Where I am cutting locust there just isn't any maneuvering room up the gully. 

Possibility I am playing with. My old rider lawn mower and a two wheel trailer I was given parked at the site to use as a 'forwarder' to the bottom of the gully for the rounds and the 90 f150 to haul.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> I may have killed 'Old Faithful", F150 1989.


Damn! Only 32 years old and giving you trouble . . . they sure don't build them like they used to . . . (how many miles on it?).

I remember as a kid (mid 1960's?) one of our neighbors had a flare side pickup truck he used for work (back when pickup trucks were mostly used for work), and he was complaining to my Father about how '_the steel was so much thinner on the newer pickups due to the cheap @#$*! automakers''_! Not sure how many miles a typical 1965 pickup truck would get on the odometer before replacement.

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

turnkey4099 said:


> I may have killed 'Old Faithful", F150 1989. Hauled a load 15 miles to a customer yesterday on the way back I noticed the temp gauge playing footsies with the peg. I kept waiting for it to boil over but it never did. Pulled into my driveway and it was rattling like a rock in a tin can. Shut down and instant cloud of steam. The truck had never ran hot. I checked dthe oil, i just added some day before) and it was normal. My brother, a professional ford mechanic back in the day will be visiting this afternoon and I'll have him take a look at it. I haven't even tried to start it yet. Rattling seems to be all top end.
> 
> I hate to have to buy another PU as I am 86. Sure won't hae time or need for a fancy one and dthat is all I see on the lots.
> 
> I do have a 1990 F150 crew cab, 8' bed (that's a rarity) I bought "in case" about 10 years ago that supposedly "burns a little oil". I don't want to put that on the road as it takes a 1/2 acre just to turn it around. Where I am cutting locust there just isn't any maneuvering room up the gully.
> 
> Possibility I am playing with. My old rider lawn mower and a two wheel trailer I was given parked at the site to use as a 'forwarder' to the bottom of the gully for the rounds and the 90 f150 to haul.


Sounds like a blow head gasket.... straight 6?


----------



## H-Ranch

And to end the day, hot dogs and sausages roasting over Apple and cherry coals. 


obligatory rocket log after the food was cooked. It burned like this for an hour.


And a few bottle rockets and firecrackers to end the night (hey, it's fire!)


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> Sounds like a blow head gasket.... straight 6?



Yep. 2 wheel drive and manual. About as basic as trucks went back then. 82K on the clock but it has turned over at least once. It was used and right out of the paint shed pretty cherry when I bought it. Body now looks like it would be rejected at a salvage yard.


----------



## turnkey4099

82K probably turned over once. Used when I got it.


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> And that's the beauty of being an American. I could buy a fully functioning military surplus tank and park it on my front lawn if I felt the need and no one would say a peep.


Haha. There is a guy in WV that deals in military vehicles. He always has Hummers and old Deuces. For a couple years he had a tank sitting at the entrance to his facility. I stopped and asked about it. First he said it wasn’t a tank. Looked like a tank to me, tracks, steel, cannon? So I asked what is it. A Mobile Howitzer. I asked what’s the difference? Basically the size of the gun. He said they were sending it to a big auction and they had a $70,000 reserve on it. He said it was a 70’s British unit with a Rolls V12 in it. He said that in the sale, they had the breech block, but you couldn’t install it unless you got a class III license. Said it falls under the same specifications as machine guns.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Damn! Only 32 years old and giving you trouble . . . they sure don't build them like they used to . . . (how many miles on it?).
> 
> I remember as a kid (mid 1960's?) one of our neighbors had a flare side pickup truck he used for work (back when pickup trucks were mostly used for work), and he was complaining to my Father about how '_the steel was so much thinner on the newer pickups due to the cheap @#$*! automakers''_! Not sure how many miles a typical 1965 pickup truck would get on the odometer before replacement.
> 
> Philbert





Philbert said:


> My first truck was a 55 International Harvester, 1 ton, 8’ flat bed. I had it on the road in the early 70’s, and I think it was under 50K miles. When I sold my Dad’s 72 C30 it only had 70K on it. It had been a 5 day a week work truck till 78, when Dad bought the F600. Then it was only used on bigger jobs where the 12’ chipper box was full of chips, to haul wood home, until he retired in 86.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hottest day of the year so far and a365 which won't start.... I'm dripping sweat from trying.

Fresh fuel, freshly mixed. I have a good spark, I smell fuel and the plug is getting wet so we seem to be getting fuel, air filter ok, I gave it a quick brush off anyway. Visually hoses seem ok. Decomp is pressed. Engine hasn't popped once. Maybe I flooded it... Plug out and left 20 minutes, still nothing. Getting peeved now. This see hasn't had a run in ~9 months but I ran it dry as always, then pulled the starter more with choke on to clear the carb. So.... Ideas?


----------



## rarefish383

I have a couple saws I can only choke for one pull, push the choke In and they start right up. No pop. If you leave the choke out, waiting for the pop, they will flood bad on the second pull. As far as fuel, I was cutting saw logs when Covid hit. The customers cancelled the job. My 660 was full, with 87 octane ethanol fuel, using Stihl Ultra. Sat till November, started and ran fine. I had another old saw on the shelf for almost two years. I decided to play with it, and went to fuel it up. Same thing, it was full of the same mix. I think the stabilizer in Stihl mix helps. I don’t advocate leaving fuel in anything for long periods. But, I’ve had several that got stuck back on the shelf with fuel in them and started right up. Maybe I just got lucky?


----------



## LondonNeil

Ah. Success. Sticking decomp. Needs a tune though, idling very slow


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah I reckon I flooded it, it's hard to hear it pop with decomp in and I read they have a tendency to struggle to start with decomp in (mine has been fine). When I pulled the top cover it was wet, clearly fuel coming out the stuck decomp. Pulled out out, cycled it, left it out, saw started but idle is slow so am giving it a tune


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Hottest day of the year so far and a365 which won't start.... I'm dripping sweat from trying.
> 
> Fresh fuel, freshly mixed. I have a good spark, I smell fuel and the plug is getting wet so we seem to be getting fuel, air filter ok, I gave it a quick brush off anyway. Visually hoses seem ok. Decomp is pressed. Engine hasn't popped once. Maybe I flooded it... Plug out and left 20 minutes, still nothing. Getting peeved now. This see hasn't had a run in ~9 months but I ran it dry as always, then pulled the starter more with choke on to clear the carb. So.... Ideas?


Till I got to the next page ya had it runnin Neil. Ha ha. I was gonna say put a new plug in and try.


----------



## MustangMike

Was up at the cabin Sat/Sun with a Daughter and family, and Mech Matt and some of his family / relatives.

Had a good time even though it rained most of the time, and temps went down to 35* F.

Did a lot of outside work with rain gear on, but that did not facilitate pics!


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Was up at the cabin Sat/Sun with a Daughter and family, and Mech Matt and some of his family / relatives.
> 
> Had a good time even though it rained most of the time, and temps went down to 35* F.
> 
> Did a lot of outside work with rain gear on, but that did not facilitate pics!


Sounds like woodstove temps Mike. I know 40's here this weekend was.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeez I'm unfit. Lockdown has killed my fitness, this is hard-work!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, with all the rain and cool temps, the 55 gal drum stove was run constantly day and night, both for warmth and cooking, and to dry out clothes!

Hard to believe a 1/2 week ago I went for my first "solo" bike ride of the year, and when I got back to the house is was 88* and I thought I was going to die!

Drank a lot of fluids that day, and you can't start with anything that has alcohol.


----------



## djg james

Not really wood related scrounging, but kind of is. I rescued this workbench from a dumpster YEARS ago at a place I use to work at. Covered in oil and grime which I cleaned off and painted. The top was a solid wood top clad in a piece of galvanized steel sheet. I cleaned the oil off that and mounted it on a wall in my garage of the house I had recently built. Well that was it. Piled a bunch a junk on it and forgot about it. Needing a place to work on the ill fated 046 I bought last year, I cleaned a section of my garage and moved this bench down the wall. I originally scrounged it due to the fact that the metal top would be perfect for working on oily things. Easy clean up. so now it's my chainsaw work bench (wood related). I'm making a welding station to the right of it, installing a couple of power strips and a vise, and a halogen shop light over head. And of course, more cleaning is needed.


----------



## LondonNeil

think i over did it. when you re used to being fit i guess you can go at stuff fast and then...boom! i suddenly felt awful. after a sit down i'd recovered only a little but got the saw and axe put away then went to lie down and fell asleep for a couple of hours. awake now and eaten, still feeling exhausted but better than i was. life as a fat, aging, lump sucks!


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> think i over did it. when you re used to being fit i guess you can go at stuff fast and then...boom! i suddenly felt awful. after a sit down i'd recovered only a little but got the saw and axe put away then went to lie down and fell asleep for a couple of hours. awake now and eaten, still feeling exhausted but better than i was. life as a fat, aging, lump sucks!


I resemble that comment!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. 2 wheel drive and manual. About as basic as trucks went back then. 82K on the clock but it has turned over at least once. It was used and right out of the paint shed pretty cherry when I bought it. Body now looks like it would be rejected at a salvage yard.



Old faithful lives!!!. Brother, professional mechanic back in the day, was here. Truck fired up with turn of key, Bit of revving and inspection and he found the leak. As I suspected it was a leak under pressure only. There is some kind of small gizmo at the top, front, right on engine that has something to do with the heating/air conditioner with a two hoses (in/'out) attached. coolant leaks when radiator pressure comes up. Brother says to just connecdt the two hoses together and cut the gizmo out of the circuit. I won't have A/C but that died 20 years ago anyhow.

Off to town with it in the morning to body shop to have right rear taillight lens installed (backed into a tree) then to the grange for an appointment to work on the hoses. 

Shucky darn, I was all set up to go buy another PU tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

The scrounge wagon got reassigned to hot tub duty last night. Made amends by loading it with Sugar Maple and one errant round of Norway Maple. The MS460 got the call to buck these into barely liftable pieces. By myself, I'd have noodled to more manageable pieces but I had a couple young strong guys who loaded as I cut.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

turnkey4099 said:


> Old faithful lives!!!. Brother, professional mechanic back in the day, was here. Truck fired up with turn of key, Bit of revving and inspection and he found the leak. As I suspected it was a leak under pressure only. There is some kind of small gizmo at the top, front, right on engine that has something to do with the heating/air conditioner with a two hoses (in/'out) attached. coolant leaks when radiator pressure comes up. Brother says to just connecdt the two hoses together and cut the gizmo out of the circuit. I won't have A/C but that died 20 years ago anyhow.
> 
> Off to town with it in the morning to body shop to have right rear taillight lens installed (backed into a tree) then to the grange for an appointment to work on the hoses.
> 
> Shucky darn, I was all set up to go buy another PU tomorrow.


Glad to hear it wasn't anything major with the old gal..


----------



## Jere39

MustangMike said:


> Was up at the cabin Sat/Sun with a Daughter and family, and Mech Matt and some of his family / relatives.
> 
> Had a good time even though it rained most of the time, and temps went down to 35* F.
> 
> Did a lot of outside work with rain gear on, but that did not facilitate pics!


Just the week before I spent a three day weekend at our cabin with a half dozen of my buddies and cut and split wood in the mid-80's. Would have much preferred about 40 less temp, but have to admit the dry weather was a nice break:


----------



## djg james

Jere39 said:


> Just the week before I spent a three day weekend at our cabin with a half dozen of my buddies and cut and split wood in the mid-80's. Would have much preferred about 40 less temp, but have to admit the dry weather was a nice break:


Nothing like free Labor and free Wood!


----------



## Philbert

Not a big scrounge, but a nice ash limb that I needed for cutting cookies, to test some saw chains. 

Came from a neighbor’s tree trim, about 100’ away. Took some swift wheelbarrow action!

Philbert


----------



## HadleyPA

LondonNeil said:


> Yeah I reckon I flooded it, it's hard to hear it pop with decomp in and I read they have a tendency to struggle to start with decomp in (mine has been fine).


Yes they do. I bought mine new in 2012 and actually took it back to the dealer a couple weeks later after it refused to start for about the 10th time and I sent it flying through the woods a couple of times when I couldn't take it anymore. One time I counted over 100 pulls before it finally coughed! Dealer said everything checked out fine and nothing wong with it. Learned soon after that to not use decompression. Haven't used it since and it has never failed to start. (Knock on wood)


----------



## HadleyPA

HadleyPA said:


> Yes they do. I bought mine new in 2012 and actually took it back to the dealer a couple weeks later after it refused to start for about the 10th time and I sent it flying through the woods a couple of times when I couldn't take it anymore. One time I counted over 100 pulls before it finally coughed! Dealer said everything checked out fine and nothing wong with it. Learned soon after that to not use decompression. Haven't used it since and it has never failed to start. (Knock on wood)


Forgot to add that 1 or 2 or as many as 5 or 6 hard pulls still beats the heck of 100 plus easy pulls!


----------



## MustangMike

I never use the decomp for a cold start, only use it after the saw is warm for an easy re start.


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I never use the decomp for a cold start, only use it after the saw is warm for an easy re start.



Thanks!! I have been having problems trying to pull my 362 with it between my legs. Can't get it over the compression, have to put it on the ground and kneel on it. I'll give the deomp a try.

My experience with Stihls is that one pull after a cough with the choke still on will result in a flooded saw. Got reminded of that shortly after I left the hospital. Happened several times until I found that I wasn't hearing that "cough" wearing headsets.


----------



## HadleyPA

MustangMike said:


> I never use the decomp for a cold start, only use it after the saw is warm for an easy re start.


I never tried it when warm, only cold. Now I might have to try it when warm, when I'm in no hurry whatsoever, just in case!


----------



## LondonNeil

If you've never used it then using it now risks leakage. It will have carbonised over, using it will crack that and it can cause it not to seal


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Jeez I'm unfit. Lockdown has killed my fitness, this is hard-work!


Old age and beer killed my fitness.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've realised I got really dehydrated whichvs likely the main problem.... That and being unfit.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I've realised I got really dehydrated whichvs likely the main problem.... That and being unfit.


If I start to get the least dehydrated I get bad cramps, I drink copious amounts of water and power aid.


----------



## HadleyPA

LondonNeil said:


> If you've never used it then using it now risks leakage. It will have carbonised over, using it will crack that and it can cause it not to seal


Thanks for the heads up. I will just keep on keepin on with what's been working for the last 9 yrs which is, don't touch it!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Jeez I'm unfit. Lockdown has killed my fitness, this is hard-work!



Typing a forum post? That's seriously unfit!


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> The scrounge wagon got reassigned to hot tub duty last night. Made amends by loading it with Sugar Maple and one errant round of Norway Maple. The MS460 got the call to buck these into barely liftable pieces. By myself, I'd have noodled to more manageable pieces but I had a couple young strong guys who loaded as I cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



How many blondes can you fit in the tub, d'ya reckon?


----------



## Cowboy254

HadleyPA said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will just keep on keepin on with what's been working for the last 9 yrs which is, don't touch it!



I don't use the decomp at all. I did get a nasty rap on the knuckles a couple of times trying to drop start a warm saw against the compression but now I only start with my foot on it or between my knees and no issues. Each to their own of course.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> I've realised I got really dehydrated whichvs likely the main problem.... That and being unfit.


I saw that L-town had some serious heat the past few days. I try and avoid chainsaw work in the summer. I'll run the splitter early in the mornings when it's cooler. On the scrounging end of things I had a tree service guy stop and offered me free wood.  He had worked for the utility co tree crew and did our pecan tree near the wires. We had talked saws back then and he remembered I messed with saws. He bought a busted MS201T and wondered about parts. I already got him a used recoil cover from my dealers salvage room.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> How many blondes can you fit in the tub, d'ya reckon?


2-3 if they're men. Many many more otherwise!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

In other scrounging news, I had to turn down a good opportunity. A local guy that I barely know, called me at the shop yesterday. He had cleared a bunch of trees and offered up as much as I wanted. Unfortunately I have way too much already and had to pass. If there was a bit more money in firewood, I could have a heck of a business!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

HadleyPA said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I will just keep on keepin on with what's been working for the last 9 yrs which is, don't touch it!



Same here. Saw is many years old and tons of wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> I saw that L-town had some serious heat the past few days. I try and avoid chainsaw work in the summer. I'll run the splitter early in the mornings when it's cooler. On the scrounging end of things I had a tree service guy stop and offered me free wood.  He had worked for the utility co tree crew and did our pecan tree near the wires. We had talked saws back then and he remembered I messed with saws. He bought a busted MS201T and wondered about parts. I already got him a used recoil cover from my dealers salvage room.


First bit of warm weather this year, April war really cold for is, most days work frost on record, may was damp and chilly, now it's finally hot! We've had 24, 25, 26, 27 all week, that's 75-81f,c and add always for us.... Humid.
Tomorrow is much cooler. If I avoid the rain I'll finish the tank of fuel in the saw and maybe do some more


----------



## sean donato

Finally had a scrounge and didn't even have to go and get it. A mate of mine borrowed my deck over. Brought it back to day with some beach and poplar on it. Happy days.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks!! I have been having problems trying to pull my 362 with it between my legs. Can't get it over the compression, have to put it on the ground and kneel on it. I'll give the deomp a try.
> 
> My experience with Stihls is that one pull after a cough with the choke still on will result in a flooded saw. Got reminded of that shortly after I left the hospital. Happened several times until I found that I wasn't hearing that "cough" wearing headsets.


This is what I recommend for guys having a hard time getting a saw to turn over fast enough.
It's worked for everyone so far.








STIHL D STARTING HANDLE FITS 044 MS440 046 MS460 064 MS660 088 MS880 11281953401 | eBay


NEW STIHL D STARTING HANDLE WORKS GREAT WITH GLOVES.



www.ebay.com


----------



## JustJeff

The decomp works great but I found a steep learning curve listening for the stumble. It's very muted and you will ask yourself "yeah that couldn't have been it?" As you pull the rope half a dozen more times as your spark plug does the breast stroke in a sea of fuel mix! Now you gotta wait or pull it over a bajillion times and by that time you're so out of breath, you have no business holding a running chainsaw but by golly it's running now so over to the tree you go! Yep, if I ever have a heart attack, that's how they'll find me. Hunched over the first fresh cut round while the saw is happily idling away on the ground beside me "guh doo guh doo guh doo doo guh doo"
Yeah, so I don't use the decomp. On my husky 365xt it was helpful as that was a tougher saw to pull over. The ms460 starts fine without it although it does take a sharp yank on the rope.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Morning guys, hope to have a new toy to show you Sunday. I'll be out of town, but I left a bid on an item at auction tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

Make sure you guys are keeping your gas powered hydraulic presses running this summer lol.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Make sure you guys are keeping your gas powered hydraulic presses running this summer lol.
> View attachment 910626
> View attachment 910627
> View attachment 910628


I thought my log tray looked bad?


----------



## Logger nate

Let the scrounging begin!


You guys ever tried veggie oil for bar oil? Boss talked me into trying it, I was pretty skeptical but it actually seems to work well so far. I was surprised it seems to stay on chain well and bar stays cooler. Or maybe the bar oil I was using is crap, lol. Sounds like it’s not good in cold or if left in tank for long periods though. Half price of bar oil here.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Let the scrounging begin!View attachment 910700
> 
> 
> You guys ever tried veggie oil for bar oil? Boss talked me into trying it, I was pretty skeptical but it actually seems to work well so far. I was surprised it seems to stay on chain well and bar stays cooler. Or maybe the bar oil I was using is crap, lol. Sounds like it’s not good in cold or if left in tank for long periods though. Half price of bar oil here.


Only four tickets? You can only get one cord?


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> Only four tickets? You can only get one cord?


10


----------



## JustJeff

Logger nate said:


> Let the scrounging begin!View attachment 910700
> 
> 
> You guys ever tried veggie oil for bar oil? Boss talked me into trying it, I was pretty skeptical but it actually seems to work well so far. I was surprised it seems to stay on chain well and bar stays cooler. Or maybe the bar oil I was using is crap, lol. Sounds like it’s not good in cold or if left in tank for long periods though. Half price of bar oil here.


I use canola oil, it's a little thicker

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

I've read you need to flush it out after use and clean under the clutch cover or else, as it's a drying oil, it gets very messy.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> I've read you need to flush it out after use and clean under the clutch cover or else, as it's a drying oil, it gets very messy.


Just for you Neil. I was at the Ford national car show friday and saw this. Looks like it would be a nice scrounging vehicle.
*

*


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike. Just about every mustang ever made was at the show. That's more mustangs in the white box.


----------



## H-Ranch

Free wood... almost delivered. Neighbor had a couple of trees taken down today and had it dumped behind her barn for me to get at my leisure. (Like probably when its not 90°.) She gets a cheaper rate on cutting, tree service doesn't have to waste time on it and pay to dump it, and I get free firewood. Everyone's a winner!

Oh, plus I made a new friend with the local tree service guy for future drops.


@chipper1 I think it's that narrow leaf oak you like so much.


----------



## Logger nate

That’s my kind of wood H-Ranch 
Went for the first real scrounge of the season and to see what was out there. Found some nice spruce


And some more for next time


----------



## olyman

Logger nate said:


> That’s my kind of wood H-Ranch
> Went for the first real scrounge of the season and to see what was out there. Found some nice spruceView attachment 910782
> View attachment 910783
> View attachment 910784
> And some more for next time View attachment 910786


where did you find that obs 96 smoker at???? damn nice truck.....


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Went for the first real scrounge of the season and to see what was out there. Found some nice spruce


Well darn it... there goes about half of your permits!


----------



## Logger nate

olyman said:


> where did you find that obs 96 smoker at???? damn nice truck.....


Yeah feel pretty fortunate. Local guy/ friend had it and needed a crew cab so he sold it to me. He put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Lee192233

No scrounging today. Hotter than a fresh ****ed fox in a forest fire.
94° F. Way too hot for this guy.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Free wood... almost delivered. Neighbor had a couple of trees taken down today and had it dumped behind her barn for me to get at my leisure. (Like probably when its not 90°.) She gets a cheaper rate on cutting, tree service doesn't have to waste time on it and pay to dump it, and I get free firewood. Everyone's a winner!
> 
> Oh, plus I made a new friend with the local tree service guy for future drops.
> View attachment 910777
> 
> @chipper1 I think it's that narrow leaf oak you like so much.



Looks like it'll be fun to split!


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like it'll be fun to split!


 Looks like they might fall in the 5% that get noodled or see the hydraulic splitter. Can leave them pretty big and they still dry and burn OK in the OWB.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I thought my log tray looked bad?


Should I take it off and use the press to straighten it out  .
I think for the most part that's how it was when I got it.
It was angled up and I cut it and made it lay flat, still need to get the sides welded, but it works for now.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Free wood... almost delivered. Neighbor had a couple of trees taken down today and had it dumped behind her barn for me to get at my leisure. (Like probably when its not 90°.) She gets a cheaper rate on cutting, tree service doesn't have to waste time on it and pay to dump it, and I get free firewood. Everyone's a winner!
> 
> Oh, plus I made a new friend with the local tree service guy for future drops.
> View attachment 910777
> 
> @chipper1 I think it's that narrow leaf oak you like so much.


Narrow leaf oak.
That's a nice scrounge for sure, good number of wheelbarrow loads there.
It may be a bit before I head down your way for the scrounge I was planning on, I got a little distracted earlier this week .


----------



## chipper1

Yesterday I had to break out more of my specialty tools. The excursion was leaking a bit of coolant, found it to be the lower radiator hose had a hole rubbed in it by a bolt on the power steering gear box. The hose is crazy looking, it has a coupler in the middle with two smaller hoses that run to the oil cooler, which were very difficult to remove as was the engine block side. Good thing I have all the specialty tools .


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Yesterday I had to break out more of my specialty tools. The excursion was leaking a bit of coolant, found it to be the lower radiator hose had a hole rubbed in it by a bolt on the power steering gear box. The hose is crazy looking, it has a coupler in the middle with two smaller hoses that run to the oil cooler, which were very difficult to remove as was the engine block side. Good thing I have all the specialty tools .
> View attachment 910879


I was ready to break out a torch and grinder yesterday while trying to change the oil on my truck. The shop that changed it in the winter must have torqued the filter to 300ftlbs!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> I was ready to break out a torch and grinder yesterday while trying to change the oil on my truck. The shop that changed it in the winter must have torqued the filter to 300ftlbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


While an overtighteted oil filter is a PITA, a filter that leaks or falls off is far worse from a shops perspective. We tell our techs to make sure to tighten one full after gasket contact. Looks like you got it off without having to resort to pounding a screwdriver through it to turn it. That's a win!


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> While an overnighted oil filter is a PITA, a filter that leaks or falls off is far worse from a shops perspective. We tell our techs to make sure to tighten one full after gasket contact. Looks like you got it off without having to resort to pounding a screwdriver through it to turn it. That's a win!


For me, it seems like it's a little easier to remove filters is to LOOSEN them while the engine is still hot. Then remove once cooled down.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> For me, it seems like it's a little easier to remove filters is to LOOSEN them while the engine is still hot. Then remove once cooled down.


That's a good tip. 90% of our oil changes are done on hot engines. Might be one reason why we don't have more trouble with tight filters. There's usually one or two filters a year(out of 800+ maintenance services) that give trouble.


----------



## sean donato

Just get a decent filter wrench. I actually have several, between the metal band style, strap style, and self tightening finger style. The filter come right off. Now I don't make mine bug tight either so normally they come off by hand. But I have had a few that want to fight. Channel locks make a mess of it from not applying pressure evenly around the filter.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Just get a decent filter wrench. I actually have several, between the metal band style, strap style, and self tightening finger style. The filter come right off. Now I don't make mine bug tight either so normally they come off by hand. But I have had a few that want to fight. Channel locks make a mess of it from not applying pressure evenly around the filter.


Sometime I've found using those 18" handled channel locks are the only way to get a filter off.


----------



## MustangMike

The effectiveness of a filter wrench often depends on the configuration of the engine and oil filter.

Working in cramped quarters is never any fun!

Sometimes, you just have to use what works, be it channel locks or a screw driver driven clean through the filter!


----------



## Lee192233

We're working with the car lifted so I know that it adds complication to accessing oil filters when unable to do so. I would say about 75% of the filters come off with a band style wrench. We've found the Snap-on band wrenches work the best. We also have filter cup sockets, strap wrenches, the finger style and the universal channel locks. 

Sometimes I do oil changes on the ground at home just to get back to gravel garage wrenching. Reminds me how nice it is to work in a proper shop.

I wish engineers would consider serviceability when designing powertrain packages. In my dreams I imagine every vehicle having the drain plug and oil filter in close proximity to each other and easy to access. I know there are packaging/ease of oil system design cost constraints but a guy can dream.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> I was ready to break out a torch and grinder yesterday while trying to change the oil on my truck. The shop that changed it in the winter must have torqued the filter to 300ftlbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I forget Jeff. F150? First oil change on my 150 i couldn't break the damn thing loose. Tried 4 different filter wrenches. Ended up going to my garage and had him break it loose. He hand tightened it so I could finish the oil change next morning. He loaned me his cap wrench and it Stihl took all I could do to get it off. Haven't done the oil change myself in 80K miles. Hope the new 250 will be easier.


----------



## JustJeff

I do have a couple filter band wrenches. I should get the socket one. I used the band wrench but all it did was collapse the filter. F150 ecobeast, filter is conveniently located on the front of the motor where you can feel it but not see it from underneath after removing some underbelly stuff. Or from the top where a guy with long arms can reach it if he stands on a stool, lays over the front so he can barely breathe, and doesn't mind gouging his arms on the various stuff in the way! Owned this truck since new, 2013, and never had a problem twisting a filter off by hand. I tighten them by hand as firm as I can get it and they normally come off easily enough. Last winter we had my truck and my wife's car in getting rust sprayed so we had the shop do the oil change as well. I guess they wanted to make sure it was on there. To be fair to them, it's easier to apply power by hand when standing under a vehicle on a hoist than it is for me laying on the garage floor. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> @MustangMike. Just about every mustang ever made was at the show. That's more mustangs in the white box.
> View attachment 910741


I bet there were more old Shelby's there than they made.


----------



## rarefish383

New/old toy.


----------



## LondonNeil

I had to drive a screwdriver through once, normally I find a pair of marigolds for grip is all that's needed but doing an oil change on a mates car I had to use the screwdriver. It worked and didn't make too much mess


----------



## muddstopper

Lee192233 said:


> While an overtighteted oil filter is a PITA, a filter that leaks or falls off is far worse from a shops perspective. We tell our techs to make sure to tighten one full after gasket contact. Looks like you got it off without having to resort to pounding a screwdriver through it to turn it. That's a win!


Good to know. Now I wont ever let you or any of your techs change my oil. 

When installing the oil filter, you should slowly screw it in with your hand. Make sure the filter turns in cleanly to avoid damaging the filter. When the filter has been completely screwed in, give it one quarter turn. This allows the filter to fit securely without being too tight. Oil filters do not need to be too tight. If you can safely unscrew the filter with your hand, requiring only minimal resistance from the tightened position, then your filter has the correct tightness.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> New/old toy.


Wow

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

muddstopper said:


> Good to know. Now I wont ever let you or any of your techs change my oil.
> 
> When installing the oil filter, you should slowly screw it in with your hand. Make sure the filter turns in cleanly to avoid damaging the filter. When the filter has been completely screwed in, give it one quarter turn. This allows the filter to fit securely without being too tight. Oil filters do not need to be too tight. If you can safely unscrew the filter with your hand, requiring only minimal resistance from the tightened position, then your filter has the correct tightness.


I'm not going to get into an argument with you about this. If that works best for you than keep doing it. 
At our shop we follow factory procedures. The minimum I have seen from filter manufacturers or the OEMs is 3/4 turn after gasket contact. If I recall correctly a Porsche GT3 requires 1 1/2 turns after gasket contact. That's essentially a street legal race car with a very expensive engine. I definitely don't want to have a filter fall off or leak on a $150k car.
Most standard V6 engine replacement jobs land in the $4-5k range so we go by manufacturer specs. Just not worth it to risk it from a business standpoint. 
Have a great night


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, did you say you needed a little press? I know a guy. I had to get a neighbor to lift it off my trailer.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> New/old toy.


Needs more warning stickers . . . .

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I was ready to break out a torch and grinder yesterday while trying to change the oil on my truck. The shop that changed it in the winter must have torqued the filter to 300ftlbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Man, that stinks, at least you got it off.
My first issue today was trying to remove the mower attachment/mechanisms from the other small tractor to put on the new one. 
The pin that holds the arm on the front was jammed into the arm . I messed with it for quite a while with visegrips beating it in and then twisting it out with the VG's(couldn't pound it out as it was too close to the engine), after about 20 times and it not loosening up I went inside and took a break, and changed shirts as I was drenched. When I came back out my mind must have been refreshed because I came up with an idea that worked well and removed it in about 2 min.
That was the first issue , then the torch, hydraulic press(aka wood splitter), and the grinder came out.


cantoo said:


> Chipper, did you say you needed a little press? I know a guy. I had to get a neighbor to lift it off my trailer.


What a beast, nice score.
That would have been helpful today. The pivot pin that holds the whole assembly up under the tractor was bent so much that I couldn't get the bushings in place without forcing them . So I pulled it back out after getting it about 90% installed on the new tractor, three pieces go together all at once, which is a pain in the butt. Then warmed up the hot wrench and the hydraulic press and got it straightened out and ground the spot the wedge damaged clean, success .
Although I managed to save it from the trash can this time, if it ever gets damaged like that again I'm sure it will need to be tossed. Hopefully I'll never do what the previous owner did to get a 1/4" bend in a 1"x14" long rod , must have been a pretty hard hit.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> New/old toy.


I see your new muffler lol.
Got the ole Wisconsin on it, they'll run forever.
Will you be keeping it as a chipper.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I see your new muffler lol.
> Got the ole Wisconsin on it, they'll run forever.
> Will you be keeping it as a chipper.


Yep, have a couple acres of small Cedars to get rid of.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Needs more warning stickers . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Took me half hour and I still didn’t find the serial number.


----------



## farmer steve

Your next oil filter wrench guys.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Let the scrounging begin!View attachment 910700



We cut free last year and this year, because of Covid. All you need is the map showing off limits areas.


----------



## muddstopper

Lee192233 said:


> I'm not going to get into an argument with you about this. If that works best for you than keep doing it.
> At our shop we follow factory procedures. The minimum I have seen from filter manufacturers or the OEMs is 3/4 turn after gasket contact. If I recall correctly a Porsche GT3 requires 1 1/2 turns after gasket contact. That's essentially a street legal race car with a very expensive engine. I definitely don't want to have a filter fall off or leak on a $150k car.
> Most standard V6 engine replacement jobs land in the $4-5k range so we go by manufacturer specs. Just not worth it to risk it from a business standpoint.
> Have a great night


Well, Gm recommends torque to 18ftlb on the oil filter. Only one I looked up. So if you are trying to say you are following factory recommendation, are you using a torque wrench to install new filters. And No you will never be allowed to work on any of my engines if you insist on overtightening the filter. Not trying to argue either, just pointing out your mistake. I did just look up Wix and they do recommend 3/4 turn after gasket contact. And you $150k car aint a pimple on the butt of the equipment I used to service and in 41 years I have never had a oil filter leak or come loose.


----------



## mountainguyed67

A long time ago I worked maintenance for a landscaping company. One day the owner asked me to do an oil change on the crew van, the screwdriver trick just ripped the filter apart. That’s how tight it was. I got a form setting stake and drilled holes in it to match the holes in the thicker part of the filter that screws onto the engine, then used bolts to make the connection. This gave me good leverage and it came right apart. The owner returned before I was done and was pissed, he acted like I was an idiot. He said just drive a screwdriver through it, I told him I did that and it just ripped the filter apart when I turned it, and that I think whoever put it on didn’t put oil on the gasket. Suddenly he felt like the idiot, because he didn’t know about that.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think whoever put it on didn’t put oil on the gasket


This can cause major problems on seals of this sort.
I had a husky 555 that only had about 1/2 a tank ran thru it when I bought it, it had flippy caps on it and I thought for sure it was going to break when I was cranking on it as it was very tight/stuck. It came off and it was dry as could be. Thru the yrs I've seen that happen on oil filters too, many people don't know to oil them.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez I didn't mean to start anything [emoji1787]. What kind of two stroke oil do you guys think is the best? Lol [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Noodled, split and stacked 1/3 of a cord tonight of white oak free from my neighbor!


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> the screwdriver trick just ripped the filter apart


 Yeah, I had the same experience one time so I was a bit skeptical of all this "just stick a screwdriver through it" talk making it sound so easy... by the time I got it off with the big channel locks there wasn't much to grab and I was getting nervous that it was going to be there forever.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Jeez I didn't mean to start anything [emoji1787]. What kind of two stroke oil do you guys think is the best? Lol [emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


No problem! I'll just stick to posting about scrounging. I've read some of the oil threads and we don't need to start that here!


----------



## H-Ranch

Rained hard for a few minutes late this afternoon so everything was wet, but I was able to get one load of poles and uglies in. Sorry, no wood projects tonight - I did score a couple of items this weekend on Craigslist that will be taking up some time this summer though.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 911146
> View attachment 911148
> View attachment 911150
> 
> Noodled, split and stacked 1/3 of a cord tonight of white oak free from my neighbor!


Someone's having fun.
Nice haul, I like white oak, it would be my choice if I didn't have all the black locust.


----------



## chipper1

I was wondering where you went Steve.
Big scrounge this weekend .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Rained hard for a few minutes late this afternoon so everything was wet, but I was able to get one load of poles and uglies in. Sorry, no wood projects tonight - I did score a couple of items this weekend on Craigslist that will be taking up some time this summer though.


Do you have an indoor burner, or just the outdoor unit.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Do you have an indoor burner, or just the outdoor unit.


For heat just the OWB. Fireplace inside is only for ambiance.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> Someone's having fun.
> Nice haul, I like white oak, it would be my choice if I didn't have all the black locust.


I’ll take red or white oak but I’d trade either for black locust!

On another note, why does this freaking site make you confirm action occasionally for a like!? It’s so stupid and annoying. One of the reasons I don’t get on here much anymore. The other site is much better.


----------



## svk

One time, I had Valvoline change my oil because we had an extended period of shitty weather and I didn’t feel like laying in the slush. After they pimped me for $210 worth of “servicing” every fluid in my car, they over-tightened the oil filter terribly. I shredded the filter getting it off the next time and couldn’t even get the base off with a chisel and hammer hitting it counter clockwise. Ended up heating it with a torch till the gasket melted and it came right off then. Arghh.

Lately I had been having my truck serviced at the dealership where my soon to be ex works. $58 for synthetic oil change plus tire rotation and they would come to my office to grab the vehicle and return it. That was very convenient but unfortunately I can’t stomach to support that place anymore.


----------



## svk

Howdy guys...haven’t been around much. Working through a lots of project plus playing musical houses with this divorce stuff...kids stay in the house, STBE and I rotate nights at home. She’s with her BF when I’m home, I’m at the cabin when she’s home. It’s not perfect but I guess it’s better for the kids. 

My son has a big weed whipping job and the folks needed wood split as well so last night I spent about 3 1/2 hours splitting LARGE rounds of Norway and white pine. He has a 22t splitter that did a nice job both in vertical and horizontal. Have maybe 1/2 to 1/3 cord tonight. This stuff is on a hill so I’ll bring the 394 to noodle it rather than fighting the ~25” rounds.


----------



## svk

Sure has been a range of emotions for the divorce ****. For those of you guys who have gone through it, I feel ya.

Mine sure would have been a lot easier to handle if she had been truthful about why she was leaving. But such is life. I’ll find a new gal soon enough. That’s really the last thing I need in my life. I have a great life and love is the only piece that’s missing. Great job, house and cabin that I love, awesome kids, volunteering, hobbies that I enjoy, and so on.


----------



## svk

Here’s a couple from the ride home last night.

Went from 85 to 65 degrees in no time.


----------



## sean donato

Well another round of no wood this week for me. Works been kicking my but now that the water park is open. Logged nearly 7 miles on my watch Sunday before 11:00. Seems I've had a bit of a falling out with the neighbor. Was supposed to go over and help load up some tires. Would have had to take my son with, let them know I'd be brining him with. And that's when the fight started. First it was my wife's fault, because she doesn't like my neighbors wife. Then it was too hot to have my boy up with me, then it was they knew my wife planned something to mess up our plans for me to come up and help. Sorry folks I can't help i forgot my wife and daughter were going to dance class, and I see no reason why my son couldn't come up and hang out. They blamed the heat, and I tried to reason with them that if he got hot, he could go sit in the truck in the ac for a wile. I had plenty with to drink so wasn't real worried. Well they ended up telling me I was a bad parent for letting my son be out in the heat, and they knew they shouldn't have even bothered calling me in the first place. I'm not gonna lie that turned my knob straight up to 10. First idk why my wife has to be friends with the neighbors wife, second how I take care of my kid is my business, he goes everywhere I do, and lastly telling me they shouldn't have called me in the first place. All the times I've gone up and helped with whatever they needed, literally dropped what I was doing and ran up, and thats how they want to act. I'm still pretty torqued up about it. I just don't understand people. Ive know them going on 7 years now and never had an issue like this. Just incredible.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> I'm not gonna lie that turned my knob straight up to 10


Oh boy, I can imagine. Every time I read this stuff I am thankful for my neighbors. We do have one that could turn into a bad deal, but has been OK for 4-5 years. They are pleasant enough, just don't seem to have boundaries sometimes.


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> Oh boy, I can imagine. Every time I read this stuff I am thankful for my neighbors. We do have one that could turn into a bad deal, but has been OK for 4-5 years. They are pleasant enough, just don't seem to have boundaries sometimes.


Most my neighbors just want left alone to their own devices, which is more or less where I'm at now. I don't mind helping the next guy, but no reason to be belligerent when something slightly changes the plans. Idk just feeling at a loss of how or why this happened. Only have one other prick of a neighbor, but he mainly keeps to himself here lately. Just Likes to watch me from his property, which is creepy, but nothing I can do about it.


----------



## muddstopper

sean donato said:


> Most my neighbors just want left alone to their own devices, which is more or less where I'm at now. I don't mind helping the next guy, but no reason to be belligerent when something slightly changes the plans. Idk just feeling at a loss of how or why this happened. Only have one other prick of a neighbor, but he mainly keeps to himself here lately. Just Likes to watch me from his property, which is creepy, but nothing I can do about it.


I never see my neighbors. I was skeptical about having close neighbors when I bought this house. At my old house, my closet neighbor was 300 yards away. I bought joining a modular housing development and while each lot is fairly good size, there sure are a bunch of them. My closest neighbor I think is a older couple. They have a fenced in yard and a old dog. I built my dog fence down my property line but didnt quite go all the way to their fence. This leaves a gap animals are able to pass. (mostly cats that a fence wouldnt stop anyways). The neighbors house behind my fence are at the opposite end of their property with a driveway between my fence and their house. They have a couple of young boys that like to play down in the field below their house, so I seldom hear them. I probably make more noise that the neighbors combined because I am always firing up a chainsaw, tiller, or weed eater I am working on. One of the neighbors, I dont know which one because I havnt caught them yet, likes to mow the grassy corner of my property where it joins the developement road. This is fine with me. I have to get in the hiway and drive the mower to the edge of my lot just to get to it, so they can mow it all they want to, I aint going to stop them. Might even give them a gallon of gas every now and then to help with the expense.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Well another round of no wood this week for me. Works been kicking my but now that the water park is open. Logged nearly 7 miles on my watch Sunday before 11:00. Seems I've had a bit of a falling out with the neighbor. Was supposed to go over and help load up some tires. Would have had to take my son with, let them know I'd be brining him with. And that's when the fight started. First it was my wife's fault, because she doesn't like my neighbors wife. Then it was too hot to have my boy up with me, then it was they knew my wife planned something to mess up our plans for me to come up and help. Sorry folks I can't help i forgot my wife and daughter were going to dance class, and I see no reason why my son couldn't come up and hang out. They blamed the heat, and I tried to reason with them that if he got hot, he could go sit in the truck in the ac for a wile. I had plenty with to drink so wasn't real worried. Well they ended up telling me I was a bad parent for letting my son be out in the heat, and they knew they shouldn't have even bothered calling me in the first place. I'm not gonna lie that turned my knob straight up to 10. First idk why my wife has to be friends with the neighbors wife, second how I take care of my kid is my business, he goes everywhere I do, and lastly telling me they shouldn't have called me in the first place. All the times I've gone up and helped with whatever they needed, literally dropped what I was doing and ran up, and thats how they want to act. I'm still pretty torqued up about it. I just don't understand people. Ive know them going on 7 years now and never had an issue like this. Just incredible.


Unfortunately been there with several people like this. And it’s disheartening to say the least. When people “wig out” like this, just remember it’s them, not you who have the problem. I simply remember that and never engage these people more than necessary going forward as I don’t have time for people who can’t be real. If the person apologized later that would be different. But no apology means they think they are right.

I had a guy who I knew for almost 25 years do that to me. I messaged him the next day just saying I didn’t appreciate being yelled at by a near lifelong friend and he started in on all of the reasons I was wrong. Ok, you’re done.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## MustangMike

So, the Mustang belt was squeaking again!

Didn't feel like messing with it, so I brought it in ... the OIL FILTER was leaking!!!

I guess it does not happen to everyone, but it happens!

Luckily, I brought it to where the oil was changed ... so ... no charge!

A better outcome than I was expecting!


----------



## turnkey4099

Truck still off line. Grange finally fixed teh pressure leak but then discovered that the water pump was leaking 'like a sieve". I asked them to put a new one on. I'm hoping it is just the water pump and not something else. I'm shopping for anotehr truckbut don't expect to find much. Cheap as I am not going to pay a lot for a truck that will probably not be used very long. 86 now and I can' t expect my good condition to conture much longer.

Minimum requirements are: 4x, auto, no more than an extended cab, 1/2 ton. I am willing to settle for a 1/4 ton though.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> @MustangMike. Just about every mustang ever made was at the show. That's more mustangs in the white box.
> View attachment 910741


I'll be in Carlisle in August for the truck nationals


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> I'll be in Carlisle in August for the truck nationals


Just told my nephew about them last night. He liked the show last week and sounds interested to go see trucks. Do you get the infield pass?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 911276


Truth!!!


----------



## rarefish383

When I picked the chipper up yesterday I went straight to my cousins house because he had a small brush pile. Machine worked great, but nothing near 6". Got home and cut down a small Gum tree and ground up all the branches, no problem, then cut some 6' long pieces about 6". Took them fine, but I did have to bump the feed roller to keep it from bogging. Today I got a real crooked limb with lots of side branches just to see how it would fold up the side ones. Worked well. It would have been much faster if I just trimmed it up better, but I wanted to see what it would do. Then I was really impressed with how fine it ground the mulch. Gum can be very stringy, very little in the way of strings.


----------



## H-Ranch

Whew! Got 2 loads in and a couple more split, but it was too dang humid to get any more put away tonight.


----------



## Cowboy254

sean donato said:


> Well another round of no wood this week for me. Works been kicking my but now that the water park is open. Logged nearly 7 miles on my watch Sunday before 11:00. Seems I've had a bit of a falling out with the neighbor. Was supposed to go over and help load up some tires. Would have had to take my son with, let them know I'd be brining him with. And that's when the fight started. First it was my wife's fault, because she doesn't like my neighbors wife. Then it was too hot to have my boy up with me, then it was they knew my wife planned something to mess up our plans for me to come up and help. Sorry folks I can't help i forgot my wife and daughter were going to dance class, and I see no reason why my son couldn't come up and hang out. They blamed the heat, and I tried to reason with them that if he got hot, he could go sit in the truck in the ac for a wile. I had plenty with to drink so wasn't real worried. Well they ended up telling me I was a bad parent for letting my son be out in the heat, and they knew they shouldn't have even bothered calling me in the first place. I'm not gonna lie that turned my knob straight up to 10. First idk why my wife has to be friends with the neighbors wife, second how I take care of my kid is my business, he goes everywhere I do, and lastly telling me they shouldn't have called me in the first place. All the times I've gone up and helped with whatever they needed, literally dropped what I was doing and ran up, and thats how they want to act. I'm still pretty torqued up about it. I just don't understand people. Ive know them going on 7 years now and never had an issue like this. Just incredible.



Huh? If I read that correctly, they asked you to help them out and then have a go at you? If they were paying you then they could argue they have an investment in doing things in a certain way or at a certain time but it reads to me like you were doing them a favor.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK, just two more because I know you guys have been waiting on them. 



Actually, I have a big project starting Thursday so I've been trying to work on a few other things that will sit once that starts. What was left of the pile of cherry is almost cleaned up now - trailer is empty and can mow that area now too.


----------



## Logger nate

sean donato said:


> Most my neighbors just want left alone to their own devices, which is more or less where I'm at now. I don't mind helping the next guy, but no reason to be belligerent when something slightly changes the plans. Idk just feeling at a loss of how or why this happened. Only have one other prick of a neighbor, but he mainly keeps to himself here lately. Just Likes to watch me from his property, which is creepy, but nothing I can do about it.


Sorry to hear about this. Don’t know their situation but I’ve seen people exhibit similar behavior and found out later there was some extreme circumstances happening in their life and I just happened to be the one they took it out on. Still not right but I’m sure it’s not you.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


>




Hey I already saw this on Youtube. Quick felling cut.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> OK, just two more because I know you guys have been waiting on them.
> View attachment 911356
> View attachment 911357
> 
> Actually, I have a big project starting Thursday so I've been trying to work on a few other things that will sit once that starts. What was left of the pile of cherry is almost cleaned up now - trailer is empty and can mow that area now too.



You just _know _I was hanging out for that!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> OK, just two more because I know you guys have been waiting on them.
> View attachment 911356
> View attachment 911357
> 
> Actually, I have a big project starting Thursday so I've been trying to work on a few other things that will sit once that starts. What was left of the pile of cherry is almost cleaned up now - trailer is empty and can mow that area now too.


More chairy, not my favorite, but it cuts fast, splits easy(normally), seasons quick, and smells great 
Today I moved 10 more buckets of gravel(did over 20 yesterday), while doing it I undermined a small cherry, I'll need to clean that up before I pull much more out of there. I'll also need to clean up some of the neighbors grandsons mess as it's in the way of the next area I want to pull from. Probably another couple hundred more buckets and I'll have it all filled in, well for now lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

Truck is alive again!!!. Took almost 1.5 week for them to get to it. They did the bypass of the heater control valve and then discovered that the water pump was leaking badly. Asked if I wanted them to replace it considering the age and condition of the truck, Yep. Somehow then managed to bring it back with 2 ?watch? dogs and my brother, his wife, and me sitting in the house right next to where they parked it. 

I'll give it shot by hauling a small load of wood to a customer tomorrow to complete the 6 cord order. next week end. 30 mile round trip.

This is the truck that leaked all the coolant out and ran hot for several miles.


----------



## farmer steve

Invest now before the price goes up guys.  You can always burn them if the market crashes.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> You just _know _I was hanging out for that!


Well it did include pictures, so there's that. And we know how you like a post with pictures.


----------



## svk

Here’s Monday’s work


----------



## svk

Yesterday afternoon I loaded up the 394 and went over to help the same folks. They are selling their place and needed some work done so they hired my son to do all the string trimming but this one is obviously was well out of his realm. Took almost 2 tanks to noodle up all of this giant Norway pine. For some reason the huge wolf spiders really love clinging to Norway pine! But the visible piles are split now and this back pile is all quartered or halved For whoever gets the place next. They’ll probably wanna hire us to split it anyway LOL. And by then it will be dryer now that it is quartered.


----------



## svk

For those who don’t know, the 394 belonged to Zogger. I swear I can hear him talking and laughing when I use it.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> For those who don’t know, the 394 belonged to Zogger. I swear I can hear him talking and laughing when I use it.


As a newbie on AS I never had the chance to interact with Zogger. I was confused when when I heard you guys talking about "Zogger wood". After you reported he had passed I went back and read through a few of the threads he was part of. I got the impression he was a kind, honest person who I would've enjoyed talking to. 

A big saw like that definitely makes a big tree like that seem quite a bit smaller. I imagine running Zogger's saw feels pretty special. I get the same feeling every time I run my wife's grandpa's 026. I imagine all the wood he cut through the years and it feels good to continue the tradition.



svk said:


> Here’s a couple from the ride home last night.
> 
> Went from 85 to 65 degrees in no time.


That is a beautiful place. It definitely would help me deal with what you're dealing with. Keep on moving forward and stay positive. 

Have a great day


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Yesterday afternoon I loaded up the 394 and went over to help the same folks. They are selling their place and needed some work done so they hired my son to do all the string trimming but this one is obviously was well out of his realm. Took almost 2 tanks to noodle up all of this giant Norway pine. For some reason the huge wolf spiders really love clinging to Norway pine! But the visible piles are split now and this back pile is all quartered or halved For whoever gets the place next. They’ll probably wanna hire us to split it anyway LOL. And by then it will be dryer now that it is quartered.
> 
> View attachment 911408
> View attachment 911409
> View attachment 911410
> View attachment 911411
> View attachment 911413
> View attachment 911414


keep busy,, and stay strong...….


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a group text this morning about a down tree blocking our private road. I replied that I was on it and it would be cleared in 30 minutes. So me and the saw and the wheelbarrow were off to the scene. 

It was not just any tree, but "the" rope swing tree. It had a horizontal branch as large as the trunk and little else. The neighbor installed a 25' rope when his kids were young (they are all grown and moved out now) and my kids have enjoyed using it for the last 13 years as well. But, we've been expecting it to come down for a while and today was the day.


A couple of neighbors were there to move the rounds so all I had to do was cut. 


And this is where the cowboy rides away...


----------



## SimonHS

H-Ranch said:


> Got a group text this morning about a down tree blocking our private road. I replied that I was on it and it would be cleared in 30 minutes. So me and the saw and the wheelbarrow were off to the scene.
> 
> It was not just any tree, but "the" rope swing tree. It had a horizontal branch as large as the trunk and little else. The neighbor installed a 25' rope when his kids were young (they are all grown and moved out now) and my kids have enjoyed using it for the last 13 years as well. But, we've been expecting it to come down for a while and today was the day.
> View attachment 911448
> 
> A couple of neighbors were there to move the rounds so all I had to do was cut.
> View attachment 911449
> 
> And this is where the cowboy rides away...
> View attachment 911450


How did you divide up the wood? Or are your neighbours not firewood hoarders?


----------



## H-Ranch

Ha! Haven't got that far yet. The neighbor where the tree fell had used an outdoor wood furnace in the past, but just uses the fireplace now. Actually the neighbors that moved the rounds have a fireplace also. Of the 5 properties only the 3 of us burn wood at all.

I figure the owner will have first dibs on it, but I will definitely take it if he doesn't.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! Haven't got that far yet. The neighbor where the tree fell had used an outdoor wood furnace in the past, but just uses the fireplace now. Actually the neighbors that moved the rounds have a fireplace also. Of the 5 properties only the 3 of us burn wood at all.
> 
> I figure the owner will have first dibs on it, but I will definitely take it if he doesn't.



I think you should get at least three rounds as payment for your services... Ha.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think you should get at least three rounds as payment for your services... Ha.


I thought at least a wheelbarrow load.*  *


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Got a group text this morning about a down tree blocking our private road. I replied that I was on it and it would be cleared in 30 minutes. So me and the saw and the wheelbarrow were off to the scene.
> 
> It was not just any tree, but "the" rope swing tree. It had a horizontal branch as large as the trunk and little else. The neighbor installed a 25' rope when his kids were young (they are all grown and moved out now) and my kids have enjoyed using it for the last 13 years as well. But, we've been expecting it to come down for a while and today was the day.
> View attachment 911448
> 
> A couple of neighbors were there to move the rounds so all I had to do was cut.
> View attachment 911449
> 
> And this is where the cowboy rides away...
> View attachment 911450


That 441 is still alive .
Nice job, sure the neighbors appreciate it.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Invest now before the price goes up guys.  You can always burn them if the market crashes.
> View attachment 911379


Should have been Black Locust Coin, it never goes bad.


----------



## H-Ranch

SimonHS said:


> How did you divide up the wood? Or are your neighbours not firewood hoarders?


Bwahahaha!!! It's mine! 

Neighbor has plenty from his barn clearing (plus 90° temperatures may have had an influence) so he asked if I wanted it. And you guys know that nobody has to ask any of us twice. Gee, good thing I already cut most of it to my preferred length...


----------



## LondonNeil

Stack-a-lanche! Grr. Stacking is my last favourite bit of heating with wood, or so I thought. Now I know restacking is my least favourite! Still, it sounded pretty dry when it went.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Now I know restacking is my least favourite!


LOL - makes stacking not seem so bad after all, huh?


----------



## H-Ranch

This is pretty much how the tree was standing. The horizontal branch reached at least 50' across the road and is every bit as big as the trunk.


Made for some wavy grain as it grew also. Might have to save a few slabs.


----------



## H-Ranch

And now it is officially firewood.


Here's the last bit of cherry chunks. There are a few more logs/rounds/pieces that may become projects at some point. Or firewood.


----------



## H-Ranch

Just some of my kit for the start of today's project


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Just some of my kit for the start of today's project



Headlight?


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Headlight?


No, just changing the left front valve stem cap on the Jeep...


----------



## Logger nate

Was snowing last night and this morning, good day for the heated handle hooskie 

Sure nice out this evening though


----------



## Cowboy254

Speccy pics as always, Nate


----------



## Lee192233

H-Ranch said:


> Just some of my kit for the start of today's projectView attachment 911588


Does someone owe you money?


----------



## Cowboy254

Well fellas, let's be honest. All men have 'needs'. Sometimes we have periods of time where, for various reasons, those 'needs' are not met. After a while, things build up a bit and we start to become inclined to 'tend' to those 'needs'. Those of a certain 'disposition' sometimes then feel the need to post pictures on the internet of those 'needs' being 'tended to'. Others think that is a bit of a weird thing to do, but each to their own, I say.

Yes, I went scrounging this arvo after work. 

This stem was the smaller of a bifurcated narrow leaf peppermint that fell over at Will's farm. I had already harvested the tops for the bonfire three weeks ago and I'm not one to take what I want and leave a mess behind so I went back today to clean up. 




I gave the 241, 460 and Limby a bit of a run today. The poor old 460 (20in bar) is a bit of an orphan these days as by the time the 241 is out of its depth, the 661 is close to being required with the current bars. I should probably put the 25in bar from Limby on the 460 and get a longer bar for the 661 as I do cut bigger wood from time to time. I have a swag of 20in chains though that I don't really want to waste so I'm using the 460 where I can. That's Limby in the pic below so the base was more than 25in but it tapered very quickly. 







I chucked most of the smaller bits in the ute and I'll take the trailer back to get the rest another day. There are a few poles that I cut that I'll tie on top of the trailer for next year's bonfire. 




Nice sunset on the way home.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Was snowing last night and this morning, good day for the heated handle hooskie View attachment 911697
> View attachment 911698
> Sure nice out this evening thoughView attachment 911699


Nice pics as usual Nate. I may have to take a trip to I-Dee-Ho to have you teach this old dog how to make them pretty felling cuts. Did you ever get the bar stud fixed on the 462?


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Nice pics as usual Nate. I may have to take a trip to I-Dee-Ho to have you teach this old dog how to make them pretty felling cuts. Did you ever get the bar stud fixed on the 462?


Thanks Steve. Sounds good, would be great to have you here anytime! 
No not really. I ground out a groove and tried filling it with some epoxy putty I had but didn’t seem to want to stick. Cleaned it out and filled it with seal all, at least it’s not leaking bar oil now, I’ll probably sell it to chipper
Edit-not all my felling cuts look like that


----------



## sean donato

Well I have a small update with the neighbor issue. I got a call yesterday from then, a short apology and a request to stop up. Which I did. Helped him put on his high sides on the trailer. Nothing from this past weekend was mentioned. Almost like it never happened. I had to bring it up, as I was not happy about it, and they were being overly nice. Seemed to work things out for the most part. I made sure to let them know I was very busy between work and home projects, so not to expect much help from me, for the time being


----------



## sean donato

And a question. I seem to have an excess of beech atm. I know it's just dandy for fire wood, but I wanted to know if anyone thinks it would make decent lumber for deck wood? And if so how to treat it. Seems my trailer could use some wood, I have 3 white oak trunks to mill, but it won't be enough to redo the entire deck. What's your thoughts?


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> And a question. I seem to have an excess of beech atm. I know it's just dandy for fire wood, but I wanted to know if anyone thinks it would make decent lumber for deck wood? And if so how to treat it. Seems my trailer could use some wood, I have 3 white oak trunks to mill, but it won't be enough to redo the entire deck. What's your thoughts?


I know nothing of the beech for that application, but white oak is great for trailers. If it were me I would use the white oak on the outside rows of the trailer and use the beech in the middle if it's a lawn maintenance type trailer. If it has a dovetail I would also try to use the white oak on that if you have enough. 
If you need new fasteners to secure the boards, check with "Fastenal", you can get larger boxes for a "fair" price, but they do get quite costly.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve. Sounds good, would be great to have you here anytime!
> No not really. I ground out a groove and tried filling it with some epoxy putty I had but didn’t seem to want to stick. Cleaned it out and filled it with seal all, at least it’s not leaking bar oil now, I’ll probably sell it to chipper
> Edit-not all my felling cuts look like that


Those dang stihls, loosing nuts and bolts and leaking bar oil .
I ran one of the 346's last night, I was filling it and couldn't quite see how much oil I was adding until it was at the very top, I thought, good chance some of that will be on the shelf later. I'm actually going to do a bit more cutting with it today after I lean it out, it's running fat as can be(winter tune), too bad it's not a 550 lol.
Nice job dropping that one, doesn't look like she went far off the stump, a little sidehill action?


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I know nothing of the beech for that application, but white oak is great for trailers. If it were me I would use the white oak on the outside rows of the trailer and use the beech in the middle if it's a lawn maintenance type trailer. If it has a dovetail I would also try to use the white oak on that if you have enough.
> If you need new fasteners to secure the boards, check with "Fastenal", you can get larger boxes for a "fair" price, but they do get quite costly.


Yeah it's my deck over, the beaver tail needs the most attention... the ends of the boards at the ramp angle are rotting away. Made some funny sounds when I loaded up the expedition to take to my cousins for the engine swap this weekend. I like the beech in the middle of the deck idea. Keep the oak where tires normally drive. I think I'll be good on screws, my old man bough about 100lbs of them at auction years ago. Only thing that sucks about them is they are the pre drill type. The taper on the end won't drill the channel under the wood. Should work well enough.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah it's my deck over, the beaver tail needs the most attention... the ends of the boards at the ramp angle are rotting away. Made some funny sounds when I loaded up the expedition to take to my cousins for the engine swap this weekend. I like the beech in the middle of the deck idea. Keep the oak where tires normally drive. I think I'll be good on screws, my old man bough about 100lbs of them at auction years ago. Only thing that sucks about them is they are the pre drill type. The taper on the end won't drill the channel under the wood. Should work well enough.


On my 20' aluminum trailer I used white oak for the 4 outside boards on the huge 1" dovetail lol. Then I put a 2x10or 12 (cant remember which) on the deck where I need to drive with screws since the trailer was covered with 5/4 board . It's an okay trailer, I've made it work, and it doesn't owe me anything; but it isn't a great trailer for working, more for hauling quads or a couple itv's, guess that's what I get for buying off an auction without looking at it before bidding. I'd like to trade it off or sell it and get a nice hd 20' steel trailer. I bought a well used tilt trailer I need to go thru before using much, but it had no problem hauling a 99 suburban parts truck last fall. I need to fix the dolly again and I want to flip it over and look at the pivot bolt as there is side to side play at the tongue. I'd hate to have the bolt break flying down the rd 75mph.
Sounds like doing the outsides and the dovetail will work great for you. When I priced the self tappers at 3.5 or 4" they were like $2 each for something rated for outdoor use .


----------



## sean donato

I like this trailer it's a 20' deck over. Was originally a portable electric sign trailer. Held a huge TV screen of sorts. Built to be fairly light, but hold a lot of weight. I picked it up for $400.00 revamped it. The decking at the time cost around $600.00 for everything. Now that was back in 13 or 14. I just can't replace it with new for what I've got in it. It's even got torsion axles. Ride so darn nice it sucks. I did screw up on the last deck with board height. The fenders stick up about an inch higher then the deck. That will get fixed this time around. Only thing I will change about it is I need to add an extra crossmember in the beaver tail. It only has 2 and is 4 foot long. So I'll add one in the middle. Other then that its hauled a lot of logs, many a vehicle and come home from auctions with more junk then I care to admit. I would love to get some heavier axles under it, and bump the weight up to 14k. Right now it's 10k and I can haul about 7k legally on it..... may have had it over loaded once or three times....


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Those dang stihls, loosing nuts and bolts and leaking bar oil



I‘ve had Stihl saws 22 years without that happening, I haven’t had the wrong shade of orange saw. My uncle had one, I didn’t like it.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve had Stihl saws 22 years without that happening, I haven’t had the wrong shade of orange saw. My uncle had one, I didn’t like it.


I was totally joking, I have more stihls than most hardcore stihl guys, and the 462 is currently my #1 recommendation for a 70cc saw(and I prefer huskys). My primary work saws are an ms200, ms261(ported), and a HT103 pole saw, then whatever flavor of 70cc saw needs to be run. Sometimes I'll swap out the 261 for a 550 if there is a lot of limbing. 

Now that being said I've had, seen, and worked on plenty of stihls that have had muffler bolts loosen and break, when you use something mechanical breaking happens!

Just ran another tank thru the 346, ran like a champ in 90 degree weather, too bad I'm not running as well   .
Dropped this black locust with a broke out top, used a dutchman to swing it a bit around the tree on the left, it you watch it in slow motion on YouTube you can see it stall at around 27 seconds when the dutchman closes up and come back to the left after clearing the tree. Fun stuff, but don't try this at home, oh wait .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I was totally joking



If you didn’t see what I posted as humor and light hearted, you have the WOOSH factor going on.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> If you didn’t see what I posted as humor and light hearted, you have the WOOSH factor going on.


I didn't, that's why I usually put lol or something similar, I just don't want anyone upset over saw colors . I like saws!

I often drop them right at me, pretty fun for me watching others run  , it does look a bit scary if you haven't done it before.


----------



## Lee192233

Found something in my driveway yesterday.

I've been on the lookout for a newer tractor for the right price. Found this beauty with 60 hours. The NH 2120 will go up to our land and this will stay around home. That way I don't have to borrow and haul a 10k pound trailer 3 hours one way every time I have to use a tractor up north. My van can do it but it's a hassle and I don't want to fork out 50k plus for a one ton truck and a 10-12k lb trailer. (That's how I justified it to my wife)


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice job dropping that one, doesn't look like she went far off the stump, a little sidehill action?


Thanks Brett, yeah little side hill, and lots of limbs, lol. This one traveled a little further


----------



## Cowboy254

sean donato said:


> Well I have a small update with the neighbor issue. I got a call yesterday from then, a short apology and a request to stop up. Which I did. Helped him put on his high sides on the trailer. Nothing from this past weekend was mentioned. Almost like it never happened. I had to bring it up, as I was not happy about it, and they were being overly nice. Seemed to work things out for the most part. I made sure to let them know I was very busy between work and home projects, so not to expect much help from me, for the time being



Good grief. That's almost as weird as them having a crack at you when you were helping them out the last time. "Sorry if you took offence the last time you came over to help us out in your own time, and out of the goodness of your own heart. Now, can you come over and help us out with this other thing"? 

You're a good man, Sean. I'm glad about that last part as it is starting to look like they are taking advantage of your good nature. If it was me, I'm pretty sure by now that between work and home life (and scrounging), I just wouldn't have any time left over to help these people out. 

No time at all.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Brett, yeah little side hill, and lots of limbs, lol. This one traveled a little further



Nice.
Are they letting you take some firewood home, or does he hoard it all.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Found something in my driveway yesterday.View attachment 911793
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a newer tractor for the right price. Found this beauty with 60 hours. The NH 2120 will go up to our land and this will stay around home. That way I don't have to borrow and haul a 10k pound trailer 3 hours one way every time I have to use a tractor up north. My van can do it but it's a hassle and I don't want to fork out 50k plus for a one ton truck and a 10-12k lb trailer. (That's how I justified it to my wife)


Congrats.
They can be hard to find right now depending on what you're looking for.
What type of transmission does that have.


----------



## Cowboy254

Lee192233 said:


> Found something in my driveway yesterday.View attachment 911793
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a newer tractor for the right price. Found this beauty with 60 hours. The NH 2120 will go up to our land and this will stay around home. That way I don't have to borrow and haul a 10k pound trailer 3 hours one way every time I have to use a tractor up north. My van can do it but it's a hassle and I don't want to fork out 50k plus for a one ton truck and a 10-12k lb trailer. (That's how I justified it to my wife)



How come I never find these things in my driveway? Just unlucky I guess.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.
> They can be hard to find right now depending on what you're looking for.
> What type of transmission does that have.


Thanks. This one has been sitting at the dealer since February. About 3 weeks ago I stopped in and specced out a new L4701 HST. He tells me he has this 2 year old MX6000 HST with 60 hrs for less money than the 4701 would be. It has fluid in the rear tires, they performed the first maintenance service on it and we split the pallet forks. It was a fair deal, I didn't steal it but I didn't pay too much either. 


Cowboy254 said:


> How come I never find these things in my driveway? Just unlucky I guess.


Must not live in the right neighborhood!


----------



## Lee192233

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, let's be honest. All men have 'needs'. Sometimes we have periods of time where, for various reasons, those 'needs' are not met. After a while, things build up a bit and we start to become inclined to 'tend' to those 'needs'. Those of a certain 'disposition' sometimes then feel the need to post pictures on the internet of those 'needs' being 'tended to'. Others think that is a bit of a weird thing to do, but each to their own, I say.
> 
> Yes, I went scrounging this arvo after work.
> 
> This stem was the smaller of a bifurcated narrow leaf peppermint that fell over at Will's farm. I had already harvested the tops for the bonfire three weeks ago and I'm not one to take what I want and leave a mess behind so I went back today to clean up.
> 
> View attachment 911718
> 
> 
> I gave the 241, 460 and Limby a bit of a run today. The poor old 460 (20in bar) is a bit of an orphan these days as by the time the 241 is out of its depth, the 661 is close to being required with the current bars. I should probably put the 25in bar from Limby on the 460 and get a longer bar for the 661 as I do cut bigger wood from time to time. I have a swag of 20in chains though that I don't really want to waste so I'm using the 460 where I can. That's Limby in the pic below so the base was more than 25in but it tapered very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 911702
> 
> 
> View attachment 911703
> 
> 
> I chucked most of the smaller bits in the ute and I'll take the trailer back to get the rest another day. There are a few poles that I cut that I'll tie on top of the trailer for next year's bonfire.
> 
> View attachment 911704
> 
> 
> Nice sunset on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 911705


Nice pics Cowboy. You live in a beautiful area. Australia definitely is on our bucket list of places to visit. 

I'm definitely feeling the need to run a chainsaw again. It's been two weeks!

Glad to see you got some scrounging in. I had a 25" on my MS460. It pulls it well but the stock oiler is a bit stingy when bucking dry ash trees. I put a 20 on it and man that thing cuts and oils now. I do like the longer reach with the 25 though.

Have a great weekend


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks. This one has been sitting at the dealer since February. About 3 weeks ago I stopped in and specced out a new L4701 HST. He tells me he has this 2 year old MX6000 HST with 60 hrs for less money than the 4701 would be. It has fluid in the rear tires, they performed the first maintenance service on it and we split the pallet forks. It was a fair deal, I didn't steal it but I didn't pay too much either.
> 
> Must not live in the right neighborhood!


Nice score on the tractor Lee.  I'm Stihl partial to the blue tractor though.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Nice score on the tractor Lee.  I'm Stihl partial to the blue tractor though.


Thanks! I looked at the newer "New Holland" utility tractors. As I'm sure you know they're made by LS tractors which may or may not be good. I'm sure they're ok. Kubota is a known good manufacturer. The dealer is close which is important. I'd have loved to find another 2120 but parts are getting harder to find and they haven't dropped much in price for a low hour unit since I got mine so we decided to go the newer way. Plus this is just a much nicer, more refined machine to operate.


----------



## JustJeff

Lee192233 said:


> Nice pics Cowboy. You live in a beautiful area. Australia definitely is on our bucket list of places to visit.
> 
> I'm definitely feeling the need to run a chainsaw again. It's been two weeks!
> 
> Glad to see you got some scrounging in. I had a 25" on my MS460. It pulls it well but the stock oiler is a bit stingy when bucking dry ash trees. I put a 20 on it and man that thing cuts and oils now. I do like the longer reach with the 25 though.
> 
> Have a great weekend


So it's not just my ms460 that has a stingy oiler. It oils the 20" bar fine..seems like barely but the paint is still on the bar and the chain doesn't get hot. With the 25" bar the chain will get warm if I don't give it a break. Seems like Stihl could learn from husky or poulan, my other saws are snot rockets.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

There are threads on some of the forums on how to modify the oilers, but for the most part if you keep your chains sharp you will be OK.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> There are threads on some of the forums on how to modify the oilers, but for the most part if you keep your chains sharp you will be OK.


Yeah it's fine with the stock oiler. Like you said keep it sharp and it's ok. It just gets hotter than I'd like it to.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> So it's not just my ms460 that has a stingy oiler. It oils the 20" bar fine..seems like barely but the paint is still on the bar and the chain doesn't get hot. With the 25" bar the chain will get warm if I don't give it a break. Seems like Stihl could learn from husky or poulan, my other saws are snot rockets.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I think that's a pretty common complaint. I looked into getting the upgraded parts for my oiler. Would've been $50 for the internal parts or $110ish for a new high flow pump! Needless to say I'm going to live with it. It's never gotten hot enough to burn the paint but it just runs much hotter than I feel it should. My 254xp oils really nice. The chain is always oily and it runs much cooler.


----------



## JustJeff

To be fair, the chain I have for the 25" bar is a used one a friend gave me. It looks different than the Stihl chain on my 20" so I'm not sure what kind of chain it is. I gave it a few licks with the file and it cuts ok, just haven't needed the longer bar as much as I thought I might. I do have logzilla (over 30") ash log in my backyard that will get processed later this year.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Are they letting you take some firewood home, or does he hoard it all.


Yes sir, well my main employer generously said I could take whatever I wanted home, video is actually cutting for another guy close to home, sometimes ya can’t get enough of timber falling, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, well my main employer generously said I could take whatever I wanted home, video is actually cutting for another guy close to home, sometimes ya can’t get enough of timber falling, lol.


That's awesome.
Yeah its fun dropping them for sure, and nothing here is over 100', I just wouldn't want to clean them all up .


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> There are threads on some of the forums on how to modify the oilers, but for the most part if you keep your chains sharp you will be OK.


The Stihls I have all have an oil adjustment. I just turn it to max and leave it.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> So it's not just my ms460 that has a stingy oiler. It oils the 20" bar fine..seems like barely but the paint is still on the bar and the chain doesn't get hot. With the 25" bar the chain will get warm if I don't give it a break. Seems like Stihl could learn from husky or poulan, my other saws are snot rockets.





MustangMike said:


> There are threads on some of the forums on how to modify the oilers, but for the most part if you keep your chains sharp you will be OK.


There have been some threads on drilling larger oiler holes in the bar also, if I recall.

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> And a question. I seem to have an excess of beech atm. I know it's just dandy for fire wood, but I wanted to know if anyone thinks it would make decent lumber for deck wood? And if so how to treat it. Seems my trailer could use some wood, I have 3 white oak trunks to mill, but it won't be enough to redo the entire deck. What's your thoughts?


LOTS of American Beech in my neighborhood too, and 99.9% of it gets turned into firewood. For lumber, it's heavy, hard to work and it has poor resistance to the elements, unlike white oak which holds up excellent outdoors. If you do decide to mill it into planks, used motor oil in liberal quantities is a good option for a sealant.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went scrounging with Ross this morning in one of the local firewood collection areas. They had cut and pushed a number of trees over but then done a fuel reduction burn so many of those logs were charred on the outside. This one wasn't too bad.




It took maybe 10 mins to cut the log then about an hour and a half to split to quarters and lug back up the hill. It was damp, slippery and not that much fun. We did a face cord then pulled the pin.




We figured we'd save our strength for scrounging at Will's farm tomorrow, the wood should be better quality and easier to grab anyway (we delayed going to the farm to give the recent rain a bit more of a chance to run off). This stuff is stihl green and there's no way I'd burn it but Ross will burn anything. At least after tomorrow he'll have some dry stuff to burn as well.


----------



## svk

Hey boys. Things have been very busy here. I’m the co-chair of the town festival which is this weekend and has seen record crowds. Also, things going well on another front . Catch you all later.


----------



## JustJeff

Finally got around to unloading my trailer... yup, definitely hard maple! It inspired the sculptor in me. Then I took my little tractor over to the neighbors and moved a dumptruck load of sand for them and got a reward from his wife and girls.... I didn't show them "wood man" lol.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Awhile back I mentioned the chain on my Stihl 038 kept turning when idling. A couple of you recommended I check and see if anything had broken off the clutch and was dragging inside. I had some tome today so I pulled the clutch. I don't see anything wrong with it. But I don't have the trained eye that you all have, so I thought I'd check with you before I reassemble every thing. And yes, I'm going to clean off the crude in a mineral spirits bath before I reassemble it.
The question is, do you see anything wrong?
I'll be adjusting the idle screw next until it stops spinning.


----------



## Philbert

Sometimes the springs get soft, and have to be replaced.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

While I was cleaning, I noticed the 'gasket' or O-ring around the bottom of the oil pump was coming apart. It's jut to the left of the bottom left mounting screw and a piece of the pump protrudes through the bottom of the case. I'm not sure what it's for. Anyway, is the gasket important? Part No.? The pump simply pull out once the three screws are removed?
Thanks


----------



## Lee192233

Philbert said:


> Sometimes the springs get soft, and have to be replaced.
> 
> Philbert


+1 on the weak springs. Idle speed could be a touch high also.


----------



## djg james

I found a video where a guy replaced the plug on the left side of the pump as well as the O-ring/gasket on the bottom that fits around the oil flow adjustment screw. So I pulled the pump off and noticed the plug missing. Could that be why I was leaking oil or is it more likely the filter oil tube that runs through the housing? I've looked on ebay and Amazon for the plug and gasket, but I couldn't find either. Any ideas?

P.S. I found the part Nos. so I'll look around for a source.


----------



## JustJeff

A while back there was a guy who got hurt really bad at work. He is back living at home now but still recovering and doing physio, walks with a cane. Anyway, I thought I'd help him out with a load of wood, so I loaded my 5x 13 trailer with splits. He has a small stove that likes smaller pieces so I re-split a lot of it, it will also help him not have to lug heavy chunks. Mix of elm, apple, maple and ash. I figure about 3/4 of a full cord, since the splits are smaller I was afraid to pile it high. Don't want to be buying anyone a windshield!
Managed to bend my tailgate board pin when tossing a split, but that bend was no match for my "hydraulic press", good as new.








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Aye aye Steve!


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> A while back there was a guy who got hurt really bad at work. He is back living at home now but still recovering and doing physio, walks with a cane. Anyway, I thought I'd help him out with a load of wood, so I loaded my 5x 13 trailer with splits. He has a small stove that likes smaller pieces so I re-split a lot of it, it will also help him not have to lug heavy chunks. Mix of elm, apple, maple and ash. I figure about 3/4 of a full cord, since the splits are smaller I was afraid to pile it high. ....


Very good gesture. Not many people think of others nowadays. BTW, love your trailer.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> A while back there was a guy who got hurt really bad at work. He is back living at home now but still recovering and doing physio, walks with a cane. Anyway, I thought I'd help him out with a load of wood, so I loaded my 5x 13 trailer with splits. He has a small stove that likes smaller pieces so I re-split a lot of it, it will also help him not have to lug heavy chunks. Mix of elm, apple, maple and ash. I figure about 3/4 of a full cord, since the splits are smaller I was afraid to pile it high. Don't want to be buying anyone a windshield!
> Managed to bend my tailgate board pin when tossing a split, but that bend was no match for my "hydraulic press", good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You’re a top bloke Jeff.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Very good gesture. Not many people think of others nowadays. BTW, love your trailer.


Thanks, I made it from an old camper trailer frame.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Thanks, I made it from an old camper trailer frame.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Really? I wouldn't have thought a camper would have been made out of heavy enough angle iron. My 5x8 is only 1/8" 2"x2" and I have slight bend in the frame. Wish it were at least 3/16".


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Really? I wouldn't have thought a camper would have been made out of heavy enough angle iron. My 5x8 is only 1/8" 2"x2" and I have slight bend in the frame. Wish it were at least 3/16".


The main frame rails are 3x5 rectangular tube. Actually more like 2 halves of formed channel welded together. It's 1/8 wall. The cross members were just formed z pieces but I added a bunch of 2x2x3/16 angles across in between. Fenders are 1/8 checker and the rails and uprights are the same angle I used underneath. Two 3500lb axles. It's pretty robust, I really haven't had more than 3500lbs on it and felt solid. Dropped a couple 500lb chunks of sugar maple in with the excavator, made a big Bang but the whole trailer moved instead of flexing. Welded up old school with a stick welder. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

I didn't realise how low on wood Ross was, prior to yesterday's scrounge, he had maybe half a face cord left  . We went out again this morning to get some more. At the farm there was this monster, couldn't fit it all in the frame. The trunk is about 5 ft. 




Made up a load out of the smaller branches and you'd hardly know I'd touched it. Forgot to get a pic of the load, here's Ross driving off with it. 




Only the small stuff was dry so I had a look at this log that had fallen on top of that tree. 


I used the 460 to cut it, it was about 22 inches at the base. 




It was pretty sweet peppermint. 




TBC...


----------



## Cowboy254

I left Ross to start splitting and loading that and went up to have a go at this one a long dead peppermint. 




While I was cutting that up, I saw that Ross had company.




Easy splitting, one hit splits.




We filled both trailers and the back of the ute. Well, when I say we filled Ross's trailer, it is a single axle that nearly as old as he is so we don't put more than about 1.5 cubes in there. 




Child no. 1 was a helper for the day, certainly makes a difference.




All up we got 4-5 cubes for the morning, which will keep him going for a while. The wood is a bit wet but not green, a few days to dry off and it'll be good to go.


----------



## LondonNeil

@Cowboy254 I see a trend with your buddy Rosco. I'm sure you had fun alternating m spending time with a mate but why don't you and he manage to do it in your spring/summer and get him ahead?

That old dear that made the comment about your bonfire wasting firewood .... Was it Mrs Rosco?!


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> I found a video where a guy replaced the plug on the left side of the pump as well as the O-ring/gasket on the bottom that fits around the oil flow adjustment screw. So I pulled the pump off and noticed the plug missing. Could that be why I was leaking oil or is it more likely the filter oil tube that runs through the housing? I've looked on ebay and Amazon for the plug and gasket, but I couldn't find either. Any ideas?
> 
> P.S. I found the part Nos. so I'll look around for a source.


Ask over in the beg for manuals thread for a repair manual for your saw. Good luck.


----------



## farmer steve

My buddy told me yesterday that him and stepson were cutting some trees yesterday so I dropped by to supervise.  The stepson said he already had some wood cut for me.  HVBW!!!!! and pics of the ash they were cutting. They are keeping the ash to sell.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> There have been some threads on drilling larger oiler holes in the bar also, if I recall.


I have done this on some bars also. For some reason, the Stihl Light bars often have a tiny angled hole that is much smaller than the oil holes in other Stihl bars.

So I drilled some of them out. Not easy, I believe it is hardened Stihl, and you have to be careful not to break your bits.

Just basic physics, if you apply the same pressure to a smaller hole, you will end up will less oil going through the hole.

I don't understand why Stihl did it ... environmental concerns???


----------



## svk

Here’s the tail end of the parade yesterday which wrapped up our festival “Timber Days”....several trucks loaded with logs. Was awesome to see as some years in the past they didn’t have any logging trucks in the parade. Also a ton of people in a little town of less than 600.


----------



## sean donato

Good news then some bad news. Took all weekend but I got the "new" engine transplanted into my expedition. Just waiting on a few parts to finish it up. Be glad to have it back on the road again. 
Bad news. Neighbors again. Well to make the story very short, they needed help this coming weekend, which I work, and pitched a fit that I wouldn't come over after work and help them, even though I offered to come over Friday on my day off. (Neither of them work, so scheduling isn't an issue) needless to say we exchanged some words and I I'm done with them.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Here’s the tail end of the parade yesterday which wrapped up our festival “Timber Days”....several trucks loaded with logs. Was awesome to see as some years in the past they didn’t have any logging trucks in the parade. Also a ton of people in a little town of less than 600.
> View attachment 912323


 good afternoon my ole friend! we will be at the old fishing hole next Monday through early FRIDAY ! its eye catching time again see you if you are around? fishing the mn. vike's # 58 fishing site if you remember where it is for a few adult beverages, tall tails and catching up !


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> good afternoon my ole friend! we will be at the old fishing hole next Monday through early FRIDAY ! its eye catching time again see you if you are around? fishing the mn. vike's # 58 fishing site if you remember where it is for a few adult beverages, tall tails and catching up !


Let’s plan to catch up. I don’t have the kids next Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Let’s plan to catch up. I don’t have the kids next Monday or Tuesday night.


were about 5 miles north and a little west of elephant lake . how far is your cabin from elephant?


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> were about 5 miles north and a little west of elephant lake . how far is your cabin from elephant?


Ten miles from Melgeorges


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Ten miles from Melgeorges


were on the long lake turn off ...
so about 7 miles difference.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> @Cowboy254 I see a trend with your buddy Rosco. I'm sure you had fun alternating m spending time with a mate but why don't you and he manage to do it in your spring/summer and get him ahead?
> 
> That old dear that made the comment about your bonfire wasting firewood .... Was it Mrs Rosco?!



Nah, it wasn't Mrs Roscoe, she's a good chicky and she enjoyed looking at my big hot (bonfire) erection. But you're right about the failure to plan in advance. We have talked about it previously but I think by the time we reach the end of winter, the pressure is off and it gets forgotten. Maybe this will be the year for springtime scrounging!


----------



## LondonNeil

My latest scrounge, delivered to the door by my friendly neighbourhood tree service. Mainly pear, maybe half a cord. I'm behind with my CSSing, with a cord of Oak still to process, but scrounge wise I'm getting into winter 23/24 possibly now .
We are having a heat wave, 28-29C may be cool for some of you but it's humid and hot for us so I'm trying to do little stints with the axe of an evening, only trouble is the mossies!


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 912413
> 
> My latest scrounge, delivered to the door by my friendly neighbourhood tree service. Mainly pear, maybe half a cord. I'm behind with my CSSing, with a cord of Oak still to process, but scrounge wise I'm getting into winter 23/24 possibly now .
> We are having a heat wave, 28-29C may be cool for some of you but it's humid and hot for us so I'm trying to do little stints with the axe of an evening, only trouble is the mossies!


Heck that's only 80*f give or take.......


----------



## mountainguyed67

I was on a volunteer crew that cleared 95 trees out of a 5.5 mile 4WD trail over the weekend. 17 volunteers Saturday, 12 Sunday morning, 8 by end of day Sunday. Half of the volunteers were first timers, so they were swampers. I was one of five qualified sawyers. The last five years there have only been two of us, we got more through the certification class a few weeks ago. The trees ranged from a few inches to 3 feet across.


----------



## svk

Love it.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was on a volunteer crew that cleared 95 trees out of a 5.5 mile 4WD trail over the weekend. 17 volunteers Saturday, 12 Sunday morning, 8 by end of day Sunday. Half of the volunteers were first timers, so they were swampers. I was one of five qualified sawyers. The last five years there have only been two of us, we got more through the certification class a few weeks ago. The trees ranged from a few inches to 3 feet across.
> View attachment 912482
> 
> View attachment 912483



Nice. What happenss to the wood? Crew get any of it?


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Nice. What happenss to the wood? Crew get any of it?



Most of the wood stays there, some goes to campfire wood. I would say very little gets hauled home for wood stove or fireplace use. The crew didn’t take any. It’s up for grabs, but most of the trail isn’t suitable for hauling wood, and it’s a two hour drive. I used to get wood at places like that (near or only a short ways into the trail), I’d go camping and take the trailer with me. It wouldn’t take much of my camping time to fill the trailer, not many do that though.


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> Heck that's only 80*f give or take.......


Indeed. We dont do extreme hot, cold, windy, wet or dry. What that means is at don't bother to spend cash to cope with any...AC is still very rare in homes and not a rule in offices, we don't have snow ploughs or chains (I'm weird running winter tyres) etc etc. So 30C is getting hot. Our all time record, set last year, it's ,40C /100f. We melted.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> Our all time record, set last year, it's ,40C /100f.



40 is 104.


----------



## JustJeff

Got the wagon hitched to the horses...365 of em! During our Monday morning meeting at work I mentioned that I was donating a load of wood to our co-worker who had been injured. I invited anyone who wanted to come help me unload on Wednesday and I got several helpers lined up. Remember folks, we must use our scrounging powers only for good!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Someone's having fun.
> Nice haul, I like white oak, it would be my choice if I didn't have all the black locust.



Ill trade ya some black locust for that big pc of oak on my property!

[emoji16][emoji16]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here’s the tail end of the parade yesterday which wrapped up our festival “Timber Days”....several trucks loaded with logs. Was awesome to see as some years in the past they didn’t have any logging trucks in the parade. Also a ton of people in a little town of less than 600.
> View attachment 912323


----------



## mountainguyed67

^And???


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^And???


For some reason I can't post on my computer?


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> For some reason I can't post on my computer?



Are we missing out on pics?


----------



## svk

Place sure has been quiet lately


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Place sure has been quiet lately


probably the new "P &R" thread opener! LOL


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Place sure has been quiet lately


To hot for wood stuff here. Been busy playing farmer. At least so I been told I'm just playing.  I do have a load of apple and cherry to deliver to my pyro lady. Hope you and @chucker get some fishin in.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> probably the new "P &R" thread opener! LOL


Re-opening that cesspool is the worst decision they’ve ever made around here.


----------



## Ryan A

I think its just that time of year....graduations, vacations/trips. Im like Farmer Steve,I don't like running saws in the heat of summer. I contribute sporadically but I'll post our vacation travels. School ended yesterday and I have a little bit of a break before I start teaching summer school.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here’s the tail end of the parade yesterday which wrapped up our festival “Timber Days”....several trucks loaded with logs. Was awesome to see as some years in the past they didn’t have any logging trucks in the parade. Also a ton of people in a little town of less than 600.
> View attachment 912323


Hey I can reply again on my computer , still not sure what the deal was, maybe I was half banned.

What I was going to say is, it sure is good to see such a mix of older and younger generations there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> If i don't like running saw's in the heat of summer.



You don’t have the escape we do, we go to the mountains where it’s 20 plus degrees cooler.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Are we missing out on pics?


Yeah buddy, not as many of wood, but there's wood in the background lol.
Moving the shed out back so I can fill the area, grade it and added road gravel for my backyard highway, gotta be able to the wood to the bonfire pit .
Hoping to get the shed moved back by next week, but I still need to put a bit more fill in, maybe I'll finish that tonight. Before pulling it back into place I have to secure the black locust logs I skidded it out on to the bottom of the shed/floor joist as they will remain on there when it's in it's new place. I'm shifting it back a little on one side so it's easier to get past it with a trailer, I knocked the on post out a couple times with the trailer, it's pretty wide open now though.
I need to replace this phone, the lease is so scratched it's hard to get a good pic, it looked like yours is scratched pretty good too in some of your pics .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Ill trade ya some black locust for that big pc of oak on my property!
> 
> [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


I'll trade you a whole trailer load of "wood" for it, just bring that bad boy by .


Can't believe I got the whole tree on there , except the flush cut stump, I hauled that home with the tractor, but I could have thrown it on the front easily.
Hope you're doing well, I'll be down your way next week most likely.


----------



## Ryan A

Car batteries. Don’t think about it until ya need one. The Interstate battery I have In my car went out. 12 years old I believe.

Do you guys have a preference on brand? Are the new interstate batteries as good as the old? I’ve heard good things about Deka as well. Manufactured here in Pennsylvania too.


----------



## djg james

It looks like I won't be doing any cutting any time soon. I talked briefly to the arborist today and he told me he wasn't using one of the two dump sites I was cutting on anymore because of the neighbors complaining. The other site he's reserving all the wood for him self since he's in the firewood business now. He did point to some Ash and Maple I could have so I'll get a pickup load or two. Not the volume and selection I use to have. He got a knew chipper which will handle anything up to 18". I prefer the small stuff, but that's out too. So I guess I'll have to resort to true scrounging off of CL. Luckily, I have a 3 year? supply for myself, but am out of Cherry which is the only thing I sold. I may have to look into the Hedge recovery I mentioned from a neighbors property and see if there is a niche market there.


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> You don’t have the escape we do, we go to the mountains where it’s 20 plus degrees cooler.


Mid Atlantic heat and humidity. You’ll be dripping in sweat in no time running a saw in these parts.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Car batteries. Don’t think about it until ya need one. The Interstate battery I have In my car went out. 12 years old I believe.
> 
> Do you guys have a preference on brand? Are the new interstate batteries as good as the old? I’ve heard good things about Deka as well. Manufactured here in Pennsylvania too.


I usually get them at Costco because they are great batteries(interstate last I knew) and they are cheaper than buying a battery anywhere else. I was looking on Craigslist and found a used one that was made in ohio, I like supporting the local places when possible for sure even when it does cost a few more bucks.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Mid Atlantic heat and humidity. You’ll be dripping in sweat in no time running a saw in these parts.


Midwest heat and humidity here , I'll be out running a couple in a few with my second shirt of the day, and it's not as hot as it was here last week.
Next week we are supposed to have some highs in the mid to upper 60's .


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Car batteries. Don’t think about it until ya need one. The Interstate battery I have In my car went out. 12 years old I believe.
> 
> Do you guys have a preference on brand? Are the new interstate batteries as good as the old? I’ve heard good things about Deka as well. Manufactured here in Pennsylvania too.


Been running interstates in most of my stuff. Trucks ,tractors and trailer.
Seem to do well. It does help that the tractor repair guy down the road sells them and has the best prices around. Ford also sells a good battery and has a good warranty.


----------



## olyman

farmer steve said:


> Been running interstates in most of my stuff. Trucks ,tractors and trailer.
> Seem to do well. It does help that the tractor repair guy down the road sells them and has the best prices around. Ford also sells a good battery and has a good warranty.


motorcraft and interstate are the only ones ill use...…...


----------



## turnkey4099

chucker said:


> probably the new "P &R" thread opener! LOL


I signed up for it, looked in, same old crowd who thinks it is funny to toss insults everywhere and at everybody. It is nothing but an insult fest now, no discussions of anything.


----------



## turnkey4099

First outing with the new truck. Down to Jim's for the small locust scrounge. Last two trips I cleaned the brush and deadfall off of, and around, a big, dead, leaning BL. Today bucked it up and loaded as much as I could haul with that short bed, no racks PU. I loves 4x. This is the first one I have had or even drove. Had to go into 4x coming through the gate. He feeds hay bales to he cows just inside it. Hay mixed with cow flops a foot deep. I did snake a good sized BL log up out of the gully, worked like a dream. I gots some learning to do as to how to use 4x.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> I signed up for it, looked in, same old crowd who thinks it is funny to toss insults everywhere and at everybody. It is nothing but an insult fest now, no discussions of anything.



I don’t participate in such things, neither side will budge. What’s the point? I’m on another forum that also removed their P&R section. That caused it to spill into everything else, and occasionally someone gets banned for it.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t participate in such things, neither side will budge. What’s the point? I’m on another forum that also removed their P&R section. That caused it to spill into everything else, and occasionally someone gets banned for it.


I was on a small outdoor forum that had one butt hole spewing politics all the time despite specific rules against it. Then the verbal attacks came. He was banned, but then registered a little later under a new name and the BS started all over. The cycle, banned/re-register, when on for another half dozen times. The owner got tired of dealing with it and pulled the site. Really was a good outdoor site with a lot of good local, knowledgeable people. Sad.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> First outing with the new truck. Down to Jim's for the small locust scrounge. Last two trips I cleaned the brush and deadfall off of, and around, a big, dead, leaning BL. Today bucked it up and loaded as much as I could haul with that short bed, no racks PU. I loves 4x. This is the first one I have had or even drove. Had to go into 4x coming through the gate. He feeds hay bales to he cows just inside it. Hay mixed with cow flops a foot deep. I did snake a good sized BL log up out of the gully, worked like a dream. I gots some learning to do as to how to use 4x.


Get a rack for the back window. Save ya down the road. I like pulling with chains. Never liked straps or ropes. Does your truck have a trailer hitch?


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> Car batteries. Don’t think about it until ya need one. The Interstate battery I have In my car went out. 12 years old I believe.
> 
> Do you guys have a preference on brand? Are the new interstate batteries as good as the old? I’ve heard good things about Deka as well. Manufactured here in Pennsylvania too.


We use a lot of deka. Interstate are good too. Not sure difference in price or warranty


----------



## sean donato

Had the best luck with interstate batteries, have a deka in the dump trailer. Been getting "seconds" from one of my uncles. They are too old to sell as new, so they drop the warranty and basically charge half price for them. If I get 8 years out of one I'm happy.


----------



## H-Ranch

Two loads from THE rope swing tree. Actually split and loaded one on Tuesday, unloaded that and the second load tonight. Almost forgot to get a pic of the first load and remembered after it was 20% unloaded @Cowboy254. This is actually like 6 WB loads!


----------



## JustJeff

I've had good luck with everstart batteries from Walmart. Run the deep cycles in my boat. I believe Exide makes their batteries. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Two loads from THE rope swing tree. Actually split and loaded one on Tuesday, unloaded that and the second load tonight. Almost forgot to get a pic of the first load and remembered after it was 20% unloaded @Cowboy254. This is actually like 6 WB loads!View attachment 913121


You might have said already, but what kind of wood is that quilted stuff? Love to seen that milled.


----------



## H-Ranch

Funny story: On Tuesday I may have lost one of my new best friends from a couple years ago. I pulled up to a two way stop intersection at the same time as a pickup truck did. We waved each other on but I insisted since I knew I was turning onto our private road in 1/4 mile. So oddly, the truck turned there also. Now, there are only 5 properties on the road and I pretty well know the truck doesn't belong there. He stopped in the road by the first driveway to get out of the truck and walk towards me. He starts to say that he knows there is a guy that burns in an outdoor wood burner on the road, then suddenly says that it might be me! About this time I recognize him from an old Craigslist scrounge a mile away. He had a fair amount of poplar he was cutting down himself - I answered the ad and he loaded logs on my trailer with his tractor. Easy scrounge. Anyway, I confirm that I'm the guy that was at his place. He remembered what road I lived on but didn't have my name or number so he was searching me out. He starts explaining that he's paying to have a couple trees cut down and have the limbs removed. So I ask if he gets a better price if the guy leaves the trunks. He says no, but he was wondering if I would like to make a deal with him. I practically had to interrupt his sentence to explain, "I don't buy wood." He stops, almost surprised it seems, and repeats, "You don't buy wood." "Nope, I don't buy wood." Well, OK then. He says if his guy doesn't come through that he may still come to visit me. His neighbor wants the wood, but he knows that will turn into him delivering it and he's not interested in that.

At least he knows where I stand and can make his problem go away. All he has to do is stop over to see me again. And if he doesn't, I'll make plenty of new best friends again soon.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> You might have said already, but what kind of wood is that quilted stuff? Love to seen that milled.


It's white oak. The huge branch wasn't exactly straight for milling and it was in the middle of the road at the time so I was only interested in cutting it up as fast as possible. Only after I split a few pieces later did I see the wavy grain. I'll still cut up a few slabs for my brother and another buddy to see what they can make of it.


----------



## Ryan A

I’ve had some wavy grain ash on trees I’ve scrounged with little protection from wind, right off a busy road.

Tough to split.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Get a rack for the back window. Save ya down the road. I like pulling with chains. Never liked straps or ropes. Does your truck have a trailer hitch?



Racks are in progress. I have one side done, do the other tomorrow and maybe the headache rack. I don't get much done any one day anymore. I did manage to hit the rear window lightly with one small round today. Yep, trailer hitch and tow rings both front and rear. I prefer towing from the front so I can see what the load is doing.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I need to replace this phone, the lease is so scratched it's hard to get a good pic, it looked like yours is scratched pretty good too in some of your pics .



Actually, it is not scratched, the camera function itself is stihl good. It's the rest of the phone that is knackered (2012 model). I have always emailed scrounge pics to the home puter and uploaded from there but a couple of months ago, my phone decided (or gmail did  ) that I could no longer do that. So recently I have SMS'd pics to Cowgirl who emails them home but in the process they get compressed so the quality is nowhere near as good. I could get a new phone but...



svk said:


> Place sure has been quiet lately



Fear not!  More scrounge pics coming this weekend!


----------



## farmer steve

Best I can do for pics. Filled 2 bins while it was Stihl cool this morning. All ash.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Actually, it is not scratched, the camera function itself is stihl good. It's the rest of the phone that is knackered (2012 model). I have always emailed scrounge pics to the home puter and uploaded from there but a couple of months ago, my phone decided (or gmail did  ) that I could no longer do that. So recently I have SMS'd pics to Cowgirl who emails them home but in the process they get compressed so the quality is nowhere near as good. I could get a new phone but...
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not!  More scrounge pics coming this weekend!


Mine has a crack in the lense and its scratched pretty bad, anytime it sees the sun directly you can guarantee the picture will not turn out, the problem is I can't see the screen very well when its bright out so I just loose the photo opp . Maybe I should buy a new phone instead of new equipment, nah .
We got a nice heavy rain this morning, I'll be burning the trailer load of brush I got pruning a tree last night, and hopefully the whole load of brush from the cottonwood. I need my trailer space back!
Cleaned a few scrounging tools off yesterday, this one is pretty, sending out a the last of the jred 2166's today.
Have a great day guys.


----------



## farmer steve

Had to wait for a guy to come and get 20 pieces of firewood  So I fired up the splitter and did a bucket of cherry. Back to raking hay as so as I get my Gatorade.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Had to wait for a guy to come and get 20 pieces of firewood  So I fired up the splitter and did a bucket of cherry. Back to raking hay as so as I get my Gatorade.
> View attachment 913262


Nice work Steve.
Are you going to get that rain we got last night. I saw an ad today for free moldy hay on Craigslist lol.
I have a cherry in the gravel pit I've been pushing around rather than cutting up.
Got two fires going . I got about 90% of the neighbors grandsons mess cleaned up down there, he had a great business model going, pick up garbage/debris at peoples home and charge them to get rid of it, then dump it on grandpa's property . Unfortunately his grandpa/my neighbor isn't n the best shape to clean the garbage all up. Bringing the trailer of cottonwood around in a few, needed to take a break and get a dry shirt  .


You can see the cherry just behind the tractor. I should get it diced up so I can burn the brush while I have a good fire down there, otherwise I'll need to haul it up to my fire pit which would be more work.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Racks are in progress. I have one side done, do the other tomorrow and maybe the headache rack. I don't get much done any one day anymore. I did manage to hit the rear window lightly with one small round today. Yep, trailer hitch and tow rings both front and rear. I prefer towing from the front so I can see what the load is doing.



Finished the 2nd side rack and added angle irons to mount the headache rack. Had to park the truck in the shade and string two extension cords to work on it. I'll do the same next time to work on the headache rack.

Off to the willow patch in the morning with the truck. I have one good sized tree laying against the 'wall' of that old gravel pit. Need tocut it off at the base and try to pull it down. Should work IF it hasn't put down roots along the trunk. Willows do that.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Finished the 2nd side rack and added angle irons to mount the headache rack. Had to park the truck in the shade and string two extension cords to work on it. I'll do the same next time to work on the headache rack.
> 
> Off to the willow patch in the morning with the truck. I have one good sized tree laying against the 'wall' of that old gravel pit. Need tocut it off at the base and try to pull it down. Should work IF it hasn't put down roots along the trunk. Willows do that.


If you post us a pic we'll be able to tell you if it will work.


----------



## JustJeff

Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Get well soon Jeff, my bother had a strangulated intestine ... no fun to deal with! Best of luck with it.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, my older Daughter decided to be about 2 weeks early ... and had a baby Boy today! Grandchild #5!!!

Both are doing well. She lives up in NH. This is her first, and she is 43!


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



That's no good, Jeff, sending you my best. I think I preferred your other selfies where you are holding up a fish. I hope someone sends you a trailer load of wood. Get well soon, scrounger!

Here are some @LondonNeil - style state of the woodshed pics. I used Cowgirl's phone so the pics will be better. 





Burning the middle bay currently. At the front of that bay there is a couple of half rows of big blue gum chunks, they're for burning on colder clear nights. Right bay has about 10 cubes of super-heavy grey and yellow box. That has been drying for 3 years now and that will be night burning wood starting next winter. Left bay is 2 year old hardwood, mostly local peppermint and manna gum with a couple of cubes of English oak in the front. 




In front of that it last week's minor peppermint scrounge from Will's place, I'll be adding to this later on today hopefully.




To the right is a cube and a bit of peppermint drying out on a pallet and behind that is maybe a couple of cubes of blue gum and peppermint splits that are waiting to be taken to my brother in Melbourne. 




Around the side I have a couple of cubes of nice peppermint drying out. The kids stacked it, I'm surprised it is stihl standing but so far, so good.




Behind the night burning blue gum in the middle bay is the regular burning peppermint and candlebark medium density hardwood . 




Jeff, I pledge to scrounge hard and often to help you get through this. Now all we need is for @H-Ranch to get the wheelbarrow loaded up and you'll be set.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Well, my older Daughter decided to be about 2 weeks early ... and had a baby Boy today! Grandchild #5!!!
> 
> Both are doing well. She lives up in NH. This is her first, and she is 43!


Congrats on the grandbaby!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Hope you get better soon, glad you're getting the care you needed.
I diced up the cherry tree in the gravel pit today, then split the larger ones and put it in the woodshed for 2022/23. I also found a round of black locust and a noodled round of red oak to split and add to make the bucket a bit more full. Had to lean to the right to keep the sun off my lens, the angle made it look like my split wood pile top is on the load lol.
Hope the pictures help .


----------



## Cowboy254

Well @JustJeff , I hope the morphine is easing the pain. Just for you, I went to pick up some scrounge this morning, I cut this last week as part of clean up after bonfire tops scrounging. 




But to get there, I had to tackle some ferocious and deadly Aussie wildlife, just barely escaped with my life after they tried to lick me to death.




So I roughly split the peppermint and loaded up an laid a few bonfire poles on top. 




There was a bit more than I expected so I chucked the rest in the ute.




A bit of rake work and you'd never know anything happened. 




And a gratuitous pic of the Cowcat Mk II enjoying the warmth.




Take it easy, mate. We'll scrounge for you!


----------



## LondonNeil

Get well soon Jeff!

Many congratulations Mike!

Cowboy, that's a lot of wood! Beautiful moggy too


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That sucks Jeff. Get well quick. I won't be able to keep up with @Cowboy254 on scrounging pics but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Now all we need is for @H-Ranch to get the wheelbarrow loaded up and you'll be set.


I'll get a WB load later today from THE rope swing tree. For now I'll post a JustJeff picture tour to help pass the time in the hospital.
Box elder and maple that needs to be processed:


A few pieces of left over cherry:


Future project wood (or firewood):


Yard oak tree completely defoliated by gypsy moths within a week:


Oops, how did this get in here? Sorry, wrong folder!


Miscellaneous black locust:


4' tall catalpa tree to transplant:


Dead yard cherry to take down as soon as @chipper1 teaches me his secret double helix back cut method:


Gypsy moths are BAD this year:


More pics later for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## MustangMike

I bought my Upstate property because the timber co sold the mtn after a gypsy moth infestation. Got real bad one time after that (so bad the wife and I came home after just an hour when we had planned a WE).

But more recently, I think they have been trying to control them somewhat here in NY. I believe they have 7 yr cycles.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Hernias suck! Glad you caught it before it turned into something worse. Get well soon!


MustangMike said:


> Well, my older Daughter decided to be about 2 weeks early ... and had a baby Boy today! Grandchild #5!!!
> 
> Both are doing well. She lives up in NH. This is her first, and she is 43!


Congrats on the new grandbaby!


Cowboy254 said:


> That's no good, Jeff, sending you my best. I think I preferred your other selfies where you are holding up a fish. I hope someone sends you a trailer load of wood. Get well soon, scrounger!
> 
> Here are some @LondonNeil - style state of the woodshed pics. I used Cowgirl's phone so the pics will be better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 913351
> 
> 
> Burning the middle bay currently. At the front of that bay there is a couple of half rows of big blue gum chunks, they're for burning on colder clear nights. Right bay has about 10 cubes of super-heavy grey and yellow box. That has been drying for 3 years now and that will be night burning wood starting next winter. Left bay is 2 year old hardwood, mostly local peppermint and manna gum with a couple of cubes of English oak in the front.
> 
> View attachment 913352
> 
> 
> In front of that it last week's minor peppermint scrounge from Will's place, I'll be adding to this later on today hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 913353
> 
> 
> To the right is a cube and a bit of peppermint drying out on a pallet and behind that is maybe a couple of cubes of blue gum and peppermint splits that are waiting to be taken to my brother in Melbourne.
> 
> View attachment 913356
> 
> 
> Around the side I have a couple of cubes of nice peppermint drying out. The kids stacked it, I'm surprised it is stihl standing but so far, so good.
> 
> View attachment 913359
> 
> 
> Behind the night burning blue gum in the middle bay is the regular burning peppermint and candlebark medium density hardwood .
> 
> View attachment 913358
> 
> 
> Jeff, I pledge to scrounge hard and often to help you get through this. Now all we need is for @H-Ranch to get the wheelbarrow loaded up and you'll be set.


Keep the awesome pics/posts coming. I've learned two Australian words this week, knackered and moggy.


H-Ranch said:


> I'll get a WB load later today from THE rope swing tree. For now I'll post a JustJeff picture tour to help pass the time in the hospital.
> Box elder and maple that needs to be processed:
> View attachment 913467
> 
> A few pieces of left over cherry:
> View attachment 913466
> 
> Future project wood (or firewood):
> View attachment 913465
> 
> Yard oak tree completely defoliated by gypsy moths within a week:
> View attachment 913464
> 
> Oops, how did this get in here? Sorry, wrong folder!
> View attachment 913459
> 
> Miscellaneous black locust:
> View attachment 913463
> 
> 4' tall catalpa tree to transplant:
> View attachment 913462
> 
> Dead yard cherry to take down as soon as @chipper1 teaches me his secret double helix back cut method:
> View attachment 913461
> 
> Gypsy moths are BAD this year:
> View attachment 913460
> 
> More pics later for your viewing pleasure...


I'm about to try your technique for hauling firewood. I have a hophornbeam/ironwood branch to cut up.


----------



## sean donato

Been so busy working I haven't had a chance to touch a saw. Wife and I both worked this weekend so we dropped the kids off at her mom's place last night. Right before we left her grandma calls and said a limb dropped across the lane,(her.mother recently moved in with grandma to keep after her) but since we were coming she would let us (me) deal with it lol. So I tossed the little dewalt saw and two batteries in the back of the Honda and off we went. We got down pretty late so I didn't take any pictures of the limb, nothing huge, about 8" beech. The little dewalt needs a better chain, but it made quick work of it. 


Gonna see if my stihl bar will fit off the 192tc. If so this chain is gonna hit the trash can. Chain is good and sharp, the darn thing just cuts slow. 
If I would have had the truck would have tossed the beech and brought it home. But with time against me (45min drive one way) and having to get up at 4am for work today I wasn't about to spend anymore time cutting it small enough to fit in the back of the Honda. I just may grab it today when we run down to pick the kids up.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I'll get a WB load later today from THE rope swing tree. For now I'll post a JustJeff picture tour to help pass the time in the hospital.
> Box elder and maple that needs to be processed:
> View attachment 913467
> 
> A few pieces of left over cherry:
> View attachment 913466
> 
> Future project wood (or firewood):
> View attachment 913465
> 
> Yard oak tree completely defoliated by gypsy moths within a week:
> View attachment 913464
> 
> Oops, how did this get in here? Sorry, wrong folder!
> View attachment 913459
> 
> Miscellaneous black locust:
> View attachment 913463
> 
> 4' tall catalpa tree to transplant:
> View attachment 913462
> 
> Dead yard cherry to take down as soon as @chipper1 teaches me his secret double helix back cut method:
> View attachment 913461
> 
> Gypsy moths are BAD this year:
> View attachment 913460
> 
> More pics later for your viewing pleasure...


The guy I sold my latest zero turn to said the moths ate his whole 30 acres of woods, they can see right thru it to the back of the property . I sure hope it(and yours come back. Yesterday I went to do a pruning job and the woman's brand new arborvitae' were eaten up by deer, the landscaper told her that they were deer resistant , what a load of crap, all one has to do is look at them in the area and it's clear to see they aren't.
Do I need to stop by and show you the double helix back cut. We'll be running thru there real soon, I'll even let you run the wheelbarrow .


----------



## sean donato

What is this double helix back cut you speak of? Ive never heard of such sorcery!


----------



## Lee192233

Scrounging supplies 


Here's the branch. It was damaged by an aspen that fell a couple years ago.


My 2 year old helping load the wheelbarrow. 


Job done.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> What is this double helix back cut you speak of? Ive never heard of such sorcery!


Prolly a Michigan thing.  I'll bet it don't even come close to a good farmer notch.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.  I'll bet it don't even come close to a good farmer notch.


Just can't beat a good farmer notch!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Do I need to stop by and show you the double helix back cut. We'll be running thru there real soon, I'll even let you run the wheelbarrow


The cherry was a project I thought my dad and I might do when he was here last weekend, but we ended up working on the fairing on his motorhome. The tree is not urgent yet, but the longer it is dead near the barn the more important it will become. My other project has priority right now, but rain is not helping. No need for the double helix training quite yet.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Been so busy working I haven't had a chance to touch a saw. Wife and I both worked this weekend so we dropped the kids off at her mom's place last night. Right before we left her grandma calls and said a limb dropped across the lane,(her.mother recently moved in with grandma to keep after her) but since we were coming she would let us (me) deal with it lol. So I tossed the little dewalt saw and two batteries in the back of the Honda and off we went. We got down pretty late so I didn't take any pictures of the limb, nothing huge, about 8" beech. The little dewalt needs a better chain, but it made quick work of it.
> View attachment 913488
> 
> Gonna see if my stihl bar will fit off the 192tc. If so this chain is gonna hit the trash can. Chain is good and sharp, the darn thing just cuts slow.
> If I would have had the truck would have tossed the beech and brought it home. But with time against me (45min drive one way) and having to get up at 4am for work today I wasn't about to spend anymore time cutting it small enough to fit in the back of the Honda. I just may grab it today when we run down to pick the kids up.


Most times a little tuning of the chain goes a long way. 
I like to remove the safety humps and then add a little hook, just a little or they get grabby quick. If you get too much hook you can grab one size larger file and hit the cutters to remove a bit of the hook.
Any pictures of the chain.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> What is this double helix back cut you speak of? Ive never heard of such sorcery!


The double helix is a name I made up after looking at some of the cuts on downed trees from one of my new best friends a year or two ago. Still can't figure out what they were trying to do. But I did get free firewood out of the deal and didn't have to be there for the carnage of cutting the trees down. LOL


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.  I'll bet it don't even come close to a good farmer notch.


What's funny is sometimes on a smaller tree I have to use a little sloped backcut(aka farmers cut) just to get a bore cut that won't nip the back all the way thru. We call it a triple helix then  .


sean donato said:


> What is this double helix back cut you speak of? Ive never heard of such sorcery!


Here's the one I did on the cottonwood this week, it's actually called a step cut.


Looks like it works for me, just like hooked on phonics .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I did get free firewood out of the deal


So you don't pay for firewood .


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.  I'll bet it don't even come close to a good farmer notch.


Well, it's certainly not as overused as the farmer notch, but I would say the end results are just as unpredictable!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> So you don't pay for firewood .


I love a good callback!!!


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Most times a little tuning of the chain goes a long way.
> I like to remove the safety humps and then add a little hook, just a little or they get grabby quick. If you get too much hook you can grab one size larger file and hit the cutters to remove a bit of the hook.
> Any pictures of the chain.


I did touch it up real quick before we left it makes nice chips but just cuts slow, I haven't spent much time on it as it's the "om too lazy to get a real saw out" saw. Lol. I'll get some pics up when I get home tonight.


----------



## Lee192233

All the talk of the unsafe felling techniques reminds me of how I was taught by my grandpa(a farmer). He used the farmer technique so that's what I did until I misjudged the weight/lean on a big ash tree and it sat back on my bar. I couldn't wedge it so I had to pull it over with a come along. That led me to this site and the wealth of knowledge that you fellas have. I'm lucky I didn't get hurt or worse during my untrained time cutting wood. Thanks for changing my ways!

I still see the farmer notches in fence rows that are being cleaned up around here. Unfortunately, it's a deeply ingrained technique.


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> Well, it's certainly not as overused as the farmer notch, but I would say the end results are just as unpredictable!


I so wish I had pictures of how my old man fells trees. He does the old angled down back cut, tiny little notch, and then uses the pray or run method it it goes south...... I'll never forget when he got my brand new (at the time) 390xp caught in a poplar we (he) was felling at my house right after we bought it. Fortunately there was another big poplar that it got hung up on right behind it, and we had equipment big enough, close enough to drag it down and off the other tree. Ended up bending that brand spanked new 24" bar and chain. Man was I pissed.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## chucker

JustJeff said:


> Rare selfie. Woke up at 3 this morning with a mean tummy ache. Got the wife to take me to er. Turns out I had an internal hernia, strangulating my intestine. Right into surgery for a nice gash right up the middle of my middle. Chicks dig scars right? Anyway, 4-5 days here then about 8 weeks at home not lifting more than 20 lbs. So you guys scrounge and post pics for me to slobber over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


get well jeff and we are pulling an lifting for you bud! rest up while your at it !! BTW! some people will try anything to get free scrounged firewood brought to them ! "WONT THEY JEFF" ???? . LOL


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a view for you Jeff. It's Lake Michigan from Manitowoc. I often take it for granted


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> What is this double helix back cut you speak of? Ive never heard of such sorcery!



Tricky to learn but then you have it. Especially useful on narrow leaf oak.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I did touch it up real quick before we left it makes nice chips but just cuts slow, I haven't spent much time on it as it's the "om too lazy to get a real saw out" saw. Lol. I'll get some pics up when I get home tonight.


If it's throwing nice chips and it's not slowing way down it may just be all it's gonna do.


sean donato said:


> I so wish I had pictures of how my old man fells trees. He does the old angled down back cut, tiny little notch, and then uses the pray or run method it it goes south...... I'll never forget when he got my brand new (at the time) 390xp caught in a poplar we (he) was felling at my house right after we bought it. Fortunately there was another big poplar that it got hung up on right behind it, and we had equipment big enough, close enough to drag it down and off the other tree. Ended up bending that brand spanked new 24" bar and chain. Man was I pissed.





The chain on my pole saw must have gotten pinched a little last night or today pruning a locust. It has a bent link, so much so that the chain is riding above the bar rail, I'll need to see if I can straighten it. Even if I can straighten it I will make sure I have another in my box(I probably do) in case this one breaks. The .043 chains are fast on little saws, but they are prone to breaking, and bending .


----------



## Lee192233

Did a little more scrounging this afternoon. Put a tank through the MS650. Bucked and noodled a decent sized ash. Felt like a little workout so I split some too.





Not too bad for a hours work. Felt good to fire up a saw again!


----------



## sundance

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a view for you Jeff. It's Lake Michigan from Manitowoc. I often take it for granted
> View attachment 913540


I remember Manitowoc from years ago doing work at Pt. Beach. Seemed like a nice area. We didn't have time to make it to the beach......and the outages were spring or fall when the weather wasn't typically all that nice!


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.  I'll bet it don't even come close to a good farmer notch.


Usually when someone says "It's a Michigan thing" nowadays, it's a reference to masks, weed, or free money aimed at the hipsters from Ann Arbor, and it sure reflects poorly on the rest of the good common folks who reside here.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Spotted this beauty while out riding the other day. Had to take the Yota down an ATV trail to get to it. No limbs, just nice straight Tamarack. View attachment 913571
> View attachment 913570
> View attachment 913572



We don’t have trees like that here, but we have big areas people call tamarack. There’s even a Tamarack Ridge, and Tamarack Lodge. But it’s all lodgepole pine, I’m guessing settlers misidentified it and the name stuck.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> get a WB load later today from THE rope swing tree.


Went a little late on my big project so had to hustle to get this in before dark but couldn't let a fellow scrounger down when he needs his fix of photos. You can see how horizontal this big branch was by the moss on it. It's probably an inch thick in places. There's still over 30' of trunk and big branch left to cut up plus a few rounds and smaller branches to collect.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Did a little more scrounging this afternoon. Put a tank through the MS650. Bucked and noodled a decent sized ash. Felt like a little workout so I split some too.View attachment 913554


You've got a Husky scabbard on a Stihl saw? Isn't that a little sacrilegious?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, my older Daughter decided to be about 2 weeks early ... and had a baby Boy today! Grandchild #5!!!
> 
> Both are doing well. She lives up in NH. This is her first, and she is 43!


Congrats! 

That’s two years older than me! I love babies but I’m hoping I’m done having kids. It’s definitely something to think about when I’m dating again as gals (especially younger ones) may be looking for kids/more kids.


----------



## Lee192233

sundance said:


> I remember Manitowoc from years ago doing work at Pt. Beach. Seemed like a nice area. We didn't have time to make it to the beach......and the outages were spring or fall when the weather wasn't typically all that nice.


My brother works a Point Beach. Small world! Yeah, the Lakeshore definitely has long cold damp springs. Fall seems to be about the same as the rest of the state. The first hard freeze is usually a bit later than inland though.


djg james said:


> You've got a Husky scabbard on a Stihl saw? Isn't that a little sacrilegious?


It is but I couldn't resist the price. I happened to be at a dealer who was selling them for $6 each. I figured the saw wouldn't care, it already has an aftermarket clutch cover and Woodland Pro bar on it. It stihl cuts!


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers, and Jeff, hope you're convalescing well. Here are some pics from today's scrounge with Ross. 

First downed peppermint. I knocked a few rounds off the top stem but the rest was lying a touch below ground level which would have meant cutting dirt to get right though. 




So I moved on to the next one, a good size bifurcated peppermint, unfortunately both stems suspended so there was a bit of mucking around. 




Once through at one point I was able to work my way up the right stem, then chocked it to get through the left stem. 




All Limby action today.




It was getting pretty big by the time I arrived at the butt, Limby has a 25in bar. Mostly dry too.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Spent the last week cleaning up after crazy storm that hit us. I'm in yarra valley area and had no power for a couple of days. But nothing to complain about compared to the poor buggers in the Dandenong Ranges near us that will be without power for at least another 3 weeks....they have called in the army to assist with the clean up now...


----------



## Oz Lumberjack




----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Hope u get well soon Jeff here's a couple more pics for you...


----------



## Oz Lumberjack




----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Sorry for the photo overload but someone said it was getting quiet on here....


----------



## chipper1

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Spent the last week cleaning up after crazy storm that hit us. I'm in yarra valley area and had no power for a couple of days. But nothing to complain about compared to the poor buggers in the Dandenong Ranges near us that will be without power for at least another 3 weeks....they have called in the army to assist with the clean up now...View attachment 913676
> View attachment 913677
> View attachment 913678
> View attachment 913679
> View attachment 913680
> View attachment 913681
> View attachment 913682
> View attachment 913683
> View attachment 913684
> View attachment 913685


No shortage of firewood.


Oz Lumberjack said:


>



I always enjoy seeing the types of equipment others use around the world.
Funny seeing Ace, I follow them on YouTube, they do some very big trees.
When the video first started I was like what are they doing on the wrong side of the road .
Be careful out there, storm damage is some of the worst cutting you can do .


----------



## svk

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but someone said it was getting quiet on here....


It’s good to see it, especially since the rest of us are in the heat of summer.


----------



## sean donato

Thats a heck of a mess!! Makes me glad we don't see those types of storms real often here in Pa.


----------



## U&A

HAPPY Fathers day ya bums 

Chocolate chip waffles and Black Forest bacon for breakfast 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Oz Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 913697
> View attachment 913698
> View attachment 913699
> View attachment 913700
> View attachment 913701
> View attachment 913702
> View attachment 913703
> View attachment 913704
> View attachment 913706



WOW!

Nice!!

you have got a lot of chainsaws to clean after that day[emoji1787]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## svk

Happy Father’s Day to all of you!

Brunch of chicken fried steak and eggs here. Steak and shrimp for dinner. Rainy day so we’ll be doing some house cleaning inside.


----------



## Cowboy254

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but someone said it was getting quiet on here....



Yeah, and there's always _someone _who's complaining about there not being enough pics...


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Happy Father’s Day to all of you!
> 
> Brunch of chicken fried steak and eggs here. Steak and shrimp for dinner. Rainy day so we’ll be doing some house cleaning inside.


Happy Father's day to all the fathers we have....... work had eggs, bacon, and hash browns for breakfast to day. Lol love the new job, hate working weekends.


----------



## djg james

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Spent the last week cleaning up after crazy storm that hit us. I'm in yarra valley area and had no power for a couple of days. But nothing to complain about compared to the poor buggers in the Dandenong Ranges near us that will be without power for at least another 3 weeks....they have called in the army to assist with the clean up now...View attachment 913676
> View attachment 913677
> View attachment 913678
> View attachment 913679
> View attachment 913680
> View attachment 913681
> View attachment 913682
> View attachment 913683
> View attachment 913684
> View attachment 913685


Man those are big rounds.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks for all the pics, love it! I'll be spending Father's Day on a diet of sipping clear liquids which does include black coffee (how I like it). To all the dads and grand dad's out there, have a great day!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Thanks for all the pics, love it! I'll be spending Father's Day on a diet of sipping clear liquids which does include black coffee (how I like it). To all the dads and grand dad's out there, have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Oh boy, colonoscopy coming up?


----------



## Lee192233

Happy Father's Day to my fellow dads out there. Enjoy your day. 

We've got some rain coming so I'm going to clean out a shed and burn most of the contents. Then I can move it and drop 3 big dead aspen trees that are threatening my apple trees. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lee192233

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Spent the last week cleaning up after crazy storm that hit us. I'm in yarra valley area and had no power for a couple of days. But nothing to complain about compared to the poor buggers in the Dandenong Ranges near us that will be without power for at least another 3 weeks....they have called in the army to assist with the clean up now...View attachment 913676
> View attachment 913677
> View attachment 913678
> View attachment 913679
> View attachment 913680
> View attachment 913681
> View attachment 913682
> View attachment 913683
> View attachment 913684
> View attachment 913685


That's some serious storm damage. Was it thunderstorms and straight line winds or tornadoes? Be safe, that's some big wood you're working with!


----------



## H-Ranch

Happy father's day fellas! Here's a gift from my kids.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Father's Day to all.

Went for a 23 mile bike ride with the wife, nice views but no pics (tough to take from the bike).

Also, lots of turtles out. Saw a snapper and painted on the bike trail, and a painted on the road, so watch for them, they are out!

I will have to go by myself one day and take some pics, there are some nice views by lakes and ponds, etc.


----------



## Logger nate

The thread lives! Too bad it took a hernia, lol. Sorry to hear Jeff, hope you have a quick pain free recovery! 
Congrats Mike!
Crazy storm damage! Wow! Stay safe out there, thanks for sharing pictures.
Really been slacking on firewood here, between my 2 logging jobs haven’t had much time or energy. Cut some nice trees at the weekend job

Almost had a little twinge of regret, it’s like a park in there, it went away pretty quick though, lol.
Nice sunset on the way to work camp last Sunday (sorry if I posted it already)
Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Happy Father's day to all the fathers we have....... work had eggs, bacon, and hash browns for breakfast to day. Lol love the new job, hate working weekends.


Is breakfast a standard item at work? Or a special for father's day?


----------



## U&A

3point rake was my gift[emoji847]











Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## U&A

Oz Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 913697
> View attachment 913698
> View attachment 913699
> View attachment 913700
> View attachment 913701
> View attachment 913702
> View attachment 913703
> View attachment 913704
> View attachment 913706



This picture is great.[emoji1787]

I wonder what he is contemplating at this very moment [emoji23][emoji23]







Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> Is breakfast a standard item at work? Or a special for father's day?


Std really, we have a Cafeteria. By the time I was done inspecting my ride they were out of the special for the day, but for $3.00 you get 2 slices of toast, a large helping of scrambled eggs, hash browns or pan fired potatoes and 3 strips of bacon. Would have liked to get the chicken gravey on biscuits this morning, just didn't get in early enough.


----------



## LondonNeil

Mike, obviously it's different for dads, but I was 42 when I had my first, and with youngest turning 1 in 2 days I'm 48. Older parents might tire out quicker but we make up for it in other ways. At the end of the day, you have to play the cards your delt.


----------



## Cowboy254

I few more pics from yesterday's peppermint scrounge.




Ross did most of the splitting and loading
















We ended up with more than 4 cubes so Ross should be about set for the winter.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Mike, obviously it's different for dads, but I was 42 when I had my first, and with youngest turning 1 in 2 days I'm 48. Older parents might tire out quicker but we make up for it in other ways. At the end of the day, you have to play the cards your delt.


Yep, it's all good. My youngest turns 8 real soon, I'm 51 . So much of life is what we make of it.

Happy Fathers day to all the dads, however old you are lol.

Made the most of it today, or did we spend the most. Lots of brass on the ground today.
Hope you all had a great day too.


If you look real close at the far tree line you may see the steel out at 650yrds, rang that one a good number of times with the 223 and a 1x6 scope, nice having a good reticle.


Anyone see that HVBL .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s good to see it, especially since the rest of us are in the heat of summer.


Don't you have a frost alert tonight lol.
I saw it was 62 degrees just west of the lake in Wisconsin, we're suppose to get down to 46 Tuesday morning. I guess this is making up for the heat we've already had this summer.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> 3point rake was my gift[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


I'll trade ya the rake for that load of poplar . Whoops I forgot I burned most all of that lol.
That should come in handy, I should have one. 
I really want another power rake(Harley rake), but I should be more focused on finding a mini-skid, neither is cheap.
Had another fire at the house last night, I think well have another tomorrow night with the cooler weather and rain coming in.


----------



## Lee192233

Burned a bunch of old crap from my shed behind the house. It was my wife's grandparents place and there were four boxes full of neatly stacked 2×4s from 4-10" long in the shed plus a bunch of other crap. I also burned a bunch of cedar rounds. 


Don't worry about the lawn, I hate mowing grass! I'm converting about 3 acres to native pollinators and warm season grasses. Then I will only have 1.5 acres to mow.
Here's what it looks like after 3 years.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Don't you have a frost alert tonight lol.
> I saw it was 62 degrees just west of the lake in Wisconsin, we're suppose to get down to 46 Tuesday morning. I guess this is making up for the heat we've already had this summer.


We had 43 degrees this morning and low of 37 tomorrow.

I was thinking about setting up the tent at a campsite down the lake from the house. Might do that tonight. Spend the nicer nights there on my “off” nights. Kids want to camp there too


----------



## svk

Hope you all had a nice Father’s Day!

It was relaxing here. It rained most of the day so we mostly hung out. The lack of drama caused by my ex’s absence was definitely noticed. 

I cooked brunch and steak dinner. My youngest son and older daughter baked me a cake and it was so good.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We had 43 degrees this morning and low of 37 tomorrow.
> 
> I was thinking about setting up the tent at a campsite down the lake from the house. Might do that tonight. Spend the nicer nights there on my “off” nights. Kids want to camp there too


I figured it was a good bit cooler there. It's 66 here now an steadily dropping all day with the wind in the upper teens all day, it's gonna feel cold out, I like it .
The only day it's making it out of the 70s this week is supposed to be Thursday at 85, it seems like a great week to get the 4 cord I need to deliver done.
Sounds like a special weekend you guys had .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Burned a bunch of old crap from my shed behind the house. It was my wife's grandparents place and there were four boxes full of neatly stacked 2×4s from 4-10" long in the shed plus a bunch of other crap. I also burned a bunch of cedar rounds.
> View attachment 913893
> 
> Don't worry about the lawn, I hate mowing grass! I'm converting about 3 acres to native pollinators and warm season grasses. Then I will only have 1.5 acres to mow.
> Here's what it looks like after 3 years.
> View attachment 913894


Those 2x4's were probably worth hundreds lol. The price of lumber looks to be dropping which is great, but expect food and fuel to rise thru the rest of the yr and into next. Ammo is also dropping, good thing after yesterday lol.
Have a great week.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> I'll trade ya the rake for that load of poplar . Whoops I forgot I burned most all of that lol.
> That should come in handy, I should have one.
> I really want another power rake(Harley rake), but I should be more focused on finding a mini-skid, neither is cheap.
> Had another fire at the house last night, I think well have another tomorrow night with the cooler weather and rain coming in.
> View attachment 913892



It works amazingly well. Used of for a few hours yesterday. Little Bota handled it with ease. And the 3 point i can put 500lbs of down force so it really digs in. 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Hope you all had a nice Father’s Day!
> 
> It was relaxing here. It rained most of the day so we mostly hung out. The lack of drama caused by my ex’s absence was definitely noticed.
> 
> I cooked brunch and steak dinner. My youngest son and older daughter baked me a cake and it was so good.
> View attachment 913923
> View attachment 913922
> 
> View attachment 913926
> View attachment 913924
> View attachment 913925
> 
> View attachment 913927


teaching them well, Steve.. keep going!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> It works amazingly well. Used of for a few hours yesterday. Little Bota handled it with ease. And the 3 point i can put 500lbs of down force so it really digs in.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


That's one of the downsides to the 3 point on my tractors, no down pressure, which means the angle you set the tool up at makes all the difference. 
Glad its working well for you.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> Burned a bunch of old crap from my shed behind the house. It was my wife's grandparents place and there were four boxes full of neatly stacked 2×4s from 4-10" long in the shed plus a bunch of other crap. I also burned a bunch of cedar rounds.
> View attachment 913893
> 
> Don't worry about the lawn, I hate mowing grass! I'm converting about 3 acres to native pollinators and warm season grasses. Then I will only have 1.5 acres to mow.
> Here's what it looks like after 3 years.
> View attachment 913894


Tell us more about this. Is it a seed mix you can buy or something you put together yourself? I don't ever see anyone in the family farming or cutting hay on my in-laws 80 acres again, but watching the Russian olive overtake the fields and pasture kills me.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Those 2x4's were probably worth hundreds lol. The price of lumber looks to be dropping which is great, but expect food and fuel to rise thru the rest of the yr and into next. Ammo is also dropping, good thing after yesterday lol.
> Have a great week.


LOL! Nice to see lumber prices dropping. Definitely noticing inflation at the pump and the grocery store. How is ammo availability on your side of the pond? Still spotty here.

Thanks! Have a great week yourself.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> LOL! Nice to see lumber prices dropping. Definitely noticing inflation at the pump and the grocery store. How is ammo availability on your side of the pond? Still spotty here.
> 
> Thanks! Have a great week yourself.


Ammo is available you just have to be on it to get the deals in-store. You can order it online easily, depending on where you order from you get free shipping.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Tell us more about this. Is it a seed mix you can buy or something you put together yourself? I don't ever see anyone in the family farming or cutting hay on my in-laws 80 acres again, but watching the Russian olive overtake the fields and pasture kills me.


My neighbor planted a good bit of it, store bought mix.
Good luck with the RO, you won't stop it or the Autumn Olive, best thing is to cut it in the fall and put killer on it then so it takes it into the root system. Another thing is to just keep it mowed. The biggest problem is they have millions of seeds and once dropped they can last a looooong time.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> My neighbor planted a good bit of it, store bought mix.
> Good luck with the RO, you won't stop it or the Autumn Olive, best thing is to cut it in the fall and put killer on it then so it takes it into the root system. Another thing is to just keep it mowed. The biggest problem is they have millions of seeds and once dropped they can last a looooong time.


You are correct, there's too much of it to completely eradicate it. But, other parcels in the same section have been cleared of it, and if you keep after it, it can be minimized and turned into productive land again.


----------



## Lee192233

Lionsfan said:


> Tell us more about this. Is it a seed mix you can buy or something you put together yourself? I don't ever see anyone in the family farming or cutting hay on my in-laws 80 acres again, but watching the Russian olive overtake the fields and pasture kills me.


I bought the seed mix from Shooting Star Native Seed. The way I prepare the lawn is simply spray the area with Round Up three times over the summer to kill all the grasses and weed seeds that are close to the surface. I don't till the ground because I don't want to turn up the seed bank. Then sometime between December and March I frost seed the area with the seed mix. The seeds are tiny and can't be planted too deep. The freeze and thaw cycles work the seed into the soil just like nature does it. The first summer after planting you have to keep the area mowed to 6". The next summer let it grow. Also spot control thistle as needed. It a bit of work but the results are pretty satisfying. 

With 80 acres I would imagine you could talk to your local Pheasants Forever chapter. They are very interested in helping people get their land into pollinator habitat. Who knows, there may be a NRCS program to help with cost share on the invasive species. 

Good luck!


----------



## pdelosh

Scrounged a little Cherry, Mulberry, and a couple pieces of Ash at the city compost site this morning.


----------



## djg james

pdelosh said:


> Scrounged a little Cherry, Mulberry, and a couple pieces of Ash at the city compost site this morning.
> View attachment 914034


I wish we had one of those places in town.


----------



## LondonNeil

Here in the UK we don't yet have that little green beetle from Asia, but we have Chalara fraxinea or Ash dieback. It's a fungal disease that is now rampant and killing most ash. Ash is a common tree in the UK, our most common hedgerow tree, although I don't seem to get much, I guess they aren't so common in gardens. However, at the other end of the street there are 2 moderate size Ash, ~18" trunks and decent height, in the grass verge at the side of the street. I just walked past on the way to the corner shop and noticed both have a bright green cross and 'ASH' spray painted on them. This is the local council arborist marking them for some kind of work. I'm wondering if they are going to be felled as a ADB preventative. Both trees had a light prune only 2 years ago and don't seem to be overgrowing anything, but both trees seem to be healthy currently. Hmmm. My ears are generally fairly well tuned to picking up chainsaws and with working from home I've a chance of hearing the job underway. It would be good to scrounge that lot up.
​


----------



## svk

I just bought a box of .380, it was 25 bucks plus tax for a 50 round box. The shop only had .380 and .40 Cal.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Here in the UK we don't yet have that little green beetle from Asia, but we have Chalara fraxinea or Ash dieback. It's a fungal disease that is now rampant and killing most ash. Ash is a common tree in the UK, our most common hedgerow tree, although I don't seem to get much, I guess they aren't so common in gardens. However, at the other end of the street there are 2 moderate size Ash, ~18" trunks and decent height, in the grass verge at the side of the street. I just walked past on the way to the corner shop and noticed both have a bright green cross and 'ASH' spray painted on them. This is the local council arborist marking them for some kind of work. I'm wondering if they are going to be felled as a ADB preventative. Both trees had a light prune only 2 years ago and don't seem to be overgrowing anything, but both trees seem to be healthy currently. Hmmm. My ears are generally fairly well tuned to picking up chainsaws and with working from home I've a chance of hearing the job underway. It would be good to scrounge that lot up.
> ​


They might innoculate them. Here there is a pre treatment that guards against the borer. A lot of municipalities have invested in caring for their mature trees.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Seems I have a back yard scrounge. Have no idea what happened to these trees they were green and had good leaf coverage, then boom. Dead. Wouldn't have noticed if it hadn't dropped a branch last night. They are kinda close to the property line so I'm sure the neighbor will try giving me crap. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> I wish we had one of those places in town.


We have them, but are not allowed to take wood anymore. Partially due to liability concerns: if somebody gets hurt dragging out a log, etc. 

Then the emerald ash borer: they are worried about spreading it even more.

A few times I thought about standing outside of the compost site, and redirecting some trailers coming in!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

I was out working on the road a bit and picked up the last 2 loads of rounds and poles from THE rope swing tree with the green and yellow wheelbarrow.

Then I cut some slabs out of the wavy grain rounds. 



Sorry the grain doesn't show real well on the camera but I think with a little work they will make some nice project wood.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> Seems I have a back yard scrounge. Have no idea what happened to these trees they were green and had good leaf coverage, then boom. Dead. Wouldn't have noticed if it hadn't dropped a branch last night. They are kinda close to the property line so I'm sure the neighbor will try giving me crap. Sorry for the bad picture.
> View attachment 914081


I can't tell from the picture but are they oaks? I believe oak wilt can kill a tree in two weeks or so.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I just bought a box of .380, it was 25 bucks plus tax for a 50 round box. The shop only had .380 and .40 Cal.


380 was one of the most difficult to get, I saw it at $2 a round on a normal basis, I'd just get a different pistol before paying that much. I got this email the other day, not quite "dirt cheap", but getting better.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> I can't tell from the picture but are they oaks? I believe oak wilt can kill a tree in two weeks or so.


Yeah actually 3 oaks right next to each other. The locust are out with a vengeance this year as well, just thought it odd that 3 trees in the middle of the woods, with other trees in close proximity would up and die so quickly. Guess I'll be able to tell more once I get time to drop them.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> Yeah actually 3 oaks right next to each other. The locust are out with a vengeance this year as well, just thought it odd that 3 trees in the middle of the woods, with other trees in close proximity would up and die so quickly. Guess I'll be able to tell more once I get time to drop them.


Sounds like oak wilt. It spreads through insect feeding and then can spread through interconnected root systems. Look up up oak wilt. There's lots of info out there.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Sounds like oak wilt. It spreads through insect feeding and then can spread through interconnected root systems. Look up up oak wilt. There's lots of info out there.


Thanks will do.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> Seems I have a back yard scrounge. Have no idea what happened to these trees they were green and had good leaf coverage, then boom. Dead. Wouldn't have noticed if it hadn't dropped a branch last night. They are kinda close to the property line so I'm sure the neighbor will try giving me crap. Sorry for the bad picture.
> View attachment 914081


The dead branch doesn't seem related to the leaves being gone in a few weeks. Gypsy moths are taking a toll on oaks around here so check for them also before you cut the trees down. They may come back next year if the leaves were eaten.


----------



## chipper1

I noticed three large white oaks just off the main state route south of us are all dead. They are all within 20' of the road and within about a mile of each other, it seemed odd to me. I was wondering if it was something they sprayed into the ditch for weed control or put on the rd. Not that this has anything to do with yours @sean donato , just thinking about it.


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> The dead branch doesn't seem related to the leaves being gone in a few weeks. Gypsy moths are taking a toll on oaks around here so check for them also before you cut the trees down. They may come back next year if the leaves were eaten.


No gypsy moths or nests that I could see. The leaves wernt eaten, they just turned orange and fell off. I honestly wouldn't have noticed anything wrong if that branch hadn't fallen off when I was outside. The cluster of trees is back in the woods 40 to 50 feet, and not really visible from the house. I'll have to get some better pictures of them. Just odd they lost the leaves so fast, and I can't seem to come up with a good reason. I did look up oak wilt and that seems plausible. I'm at work right now, and its raining hopefully the rain is over by the time I get home so I can investigate a bit more. My main concern is whatever it is spreading to the neighbors trees that lean over the house. They are already half dead, and have dropped branches on the roof many times. Hate to have a quick moving infection take them out.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I noticed three large white oaks just off the main state route south of us are all dead. They are all within 20' of the road and within about a mile of each other, it seemed odd to me. I was wondering if it was something they sprayed into the ditch for weed control or put on the rd. Not that this has anything to do with yours @sean donato , just thinking about it.


I met a retired biologist that was with a conservancy that works through the Univ. of Illinois. He was doing a visual survey of the woods in a state park in So. IL for tree damage from spraying of herbicides. Leaf wilt, deformed leaves and thinning canopy were a few things I remember he said were effects of herbicides on trees. Their group has actually taken leaf samples and had them analyzed and found high concentrations of the old school (can't remember the names) herbicides that were predominately used prior to glyphosate. He said more of those are being used today because weeds are becoming glyphosate resistant. He said trees were shown to be effected 1/2 mile from fields. They were basically mapping the whole state.


----------



## sean donato

Wow that's scary....


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> I met a retired biologist that was with a conservancy that works through the Univ. of Illinois. He was doing a visual survey of the woods in a state park in So. IL for tree damage from spraying of herbicides. Leaf wilt, deformed leaves and thinning canopy were a few things I remember he said were effects of herbicides on trees. Their group has actually taken leaf samples and had them analyzed and found high concentrations of the old school (can't remember the names) herbicides that were predominately used prior to glyphosate. He said more of those are being used today because weeds are becoming glyphosate resistant. He said trees were shown to be effected 1/2 mile from fields. They were basically mapping the whole state.


Was he referring to the dicamba family of herbicides? That's some nasty stuff. It has pretty bad drift characteristics from what I've read. Also doesn't break down very fast if I recall correctly.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Was he referring to the dicamba family of herbicides? That's some nasty stuff. It has pretty bad drift characteristics from what I've read. Also doesn't break down very fast if I recall correctly.


Yes, that was one of the ones he mentioned. Can't remember the other one or two.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Yes, that was one of the ones he mentioned. Can't remember the other one or two.


How many of us live with 1/2 mile of a field? We're all breathing that in if we do. Really scary. I understand that we feed much of the world and chemicals make farming much more efficient and productive. There has to be a better balance though.


----------



## djg james

The biologist said they haven't gotten the politicians to listen despite their data.


----------



## sean donato

There's no money in listening to reason.... better watch out what I say, may get more posts deleted for being "political" on the wrong section


----------



## Lee192233

Back to scrounging.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> How many of us live with 1/2 mile of a field? We're all breathing that in if we do. Really scary. I understand that we feed much of the world and chemicals make farming much more efficient and productive. There has to be a better balance though.


Have your water checked, if you have a well and are close to a field it will test high for nitrates.
I'm glad we are a good ways from any fields, especially those owned by BG/mosanto/bayer. If you enjoy history, there's a lot to study in regards to those three.


sean donato said:


> There's no money in listening to reason.... better watch out what I say, may get more posts deleted for being "political" on the wrong section


I agree...pretty much everything is being made political these days, if I get the boot, I get the boot lol.


----------



## rarefish383

I hate when I get more than a day or so behind, it takes a week to catch up. I got lazy and just skipped the last 10 pages. I took my new/old chipper over my buddy's house yesterday afternoon, to stage it for taking down a good sized Chinese Chestnut today. When I got there, there was a scraggly old Pear tree and a dying Cherry in the way of where we wanted to blow the chips. So, I cut them down. Cut all of the brush at about 5 1/2"-6" diameter, 15-20' long. The auto feed isn't working, so I had to stand by the feed roller bar, and manually monitor the feed rate. It crushed up all the side branches but one, had to trim that one down a little. Bandit sent me a PDF owners manual. It showed all the optional engines available on mine. It has the 37 HP Wisconsin, which was the biggest gas motor. I think they had 2-3 diesels. I'm happy with it so far, and as I get things tuned up and adjusted to spec, I think it's going to do better. It's pouring now, so not working on the Chestnut. When we get to it, I'll try and get video. I don't like shooting video of me working. Seems like every time some one shoots a video of themselves working, it winds up on "Epic Tree Fails".


----------



## SimonHS

djg james said:


> Can't remember the other one or two



Was it 2,4,5-T or 2,4-D? Components of Agent Orange. Also containing dioxins.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> I met a retired biologist that was with a conservancy that works through the Univ. of Illinois. He was doing a visual survey of the woods in a state park in So. IL for tree damage from spraying of herbicides. Leaf wilt, deformed leaves and thinning canopy were a few things I remember he said were effects of herbicides on trees. Their group has actually taken leaf samples and had them analyzed and found high concentrations of the old school (can't remember the names) herbicides that were predominately used prior to glyphosate. He said more of those are being used today because weeds are becoming glyphosate resistant. He said trees were shown to be effected 1/2 mile from fields. They were basically mapping the whole state.


I've been surprised at how many over the counter herbicides have pretty high doses of 2-4-D in them. I think Round Up has a high dose of it. When I was at U of MD in the early 70's, we did some test showing how the growth stimulant in 2-4-D caused the plant to have very fast, uncontrolled growth, where a drop of spray hit the leaf. That spot would grow so fast it would break all of the capillaries in the leaves apart. Essentially doing the same thing as ringing a tree. It shut off transport of nutrients through the plant. The leaves would be deformed and brown out, dry up and die in a few days. Think I'll do a search for a refresher on 2-4-D.


----------



## rarefish383

2,4-D kills broadleaf weeds but not most grasses. 2,4-D kills plants by causing the cells in the tissues that carry water and nutrients to divide and grow without stopping. Herbicides that act this way are called auxin-type herbicides.

The factoid I found said that currently there are over 1000 chemicals sold in the US today for plant/weed control. It's been used in the US since the 1940's.


----------



## djg james

SimonHS said:


> Was it 2,4,5-T or 2,4-D? Components of Agent Orange. Also containing dioxins.


I believe the other he mentioned was 2,4-D.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I've been surprised at how many over the counter herbicides have pretty high doses of 2-4-D in them. I think Round Up has a high dose of it. .....


I know the original Round Up was nothing but Glyphosate. It took 7-10 days for it to work, but it was safe for the environment, humans and pets, a big selling point, because it was metabolized by the microbes in the soil to just CO2 and Ammonia. But farmers didn't like having to wait to see if it worked, so the big M, started putting faster burning chemicals it it. Haven't looked lately to see what it was; maybe 2,4-D. So my question, is it still environmentally friendly?


----------



## LondonNeil

Glyphosate is now band here, it's carcinogenic I think. I have a nice large stock


----------



## cat10ken

Was the other weed killer Atrazine? That has been banned here for years. Ended up in peoples well water.


----------



## farmer steve

No 2,4D in roundup. Atrazine was,is the most widely used herbicide on corn. Almost every well in Iowa is contaminated with it. The rate back in the 50's when it came out was about 4 gallons to the acre. Now the rate is 3.2 pints. Herbicides and insecticides are useful tools if used correctly and legally. Unfortunately some people don't read/understand the label and apply stuff willy nilly.


----------



## djg james

cat10ken said:


> Was the other weed killer Atrazine? That has been banned here for years. Ended up in peoples well water.


I don't remember.


----------



## JustJeff

The hospital kicked me out. I'm pretty much worthless and nap a lot. The firewood awaits.... I have enough done this year anyway






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> The hospital kicked me out. I'm pretty much worthless and nap a lot. The firewood awaits.... I have enough done this year anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Glad your home Jeff. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> The hospital kicked me out. I'm pretty much worthless and nap a lot. The firewood awaits.... I have enough done this year anyway





farmer steve said:


> Glad your him2e Jeff. Hope tour felling better.


Happy to hear you are home. 

Sounds like @farmer steve started the party without you already...


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> The hospital kicked me out. I'm pretty much worthless and nap a lot. The firewood awaits.... I have enough done this year anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Glad you're home. Keep getting better.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> No 2,4D in roundup. Atrazine was,is the most widely used herbicide on corn. Almost every well in Iowa is contaminated with it. The rate back in the 50's when it came out was about 4 gallons to the acre. Now the rate is 3.2 pints. Herbicides and insecticides are useful tools if used correctly and legally. Unfortunately some people don't read/understand the label and apply stuff willy nilly.


Steve, the round up I have now is the Extended release, no 24-D. I could have sworn I saw it on a Round up label. I just checked the RU Poison Ivy and it looks like no 24D either.


----------



## sean donato

I just checked my container of generic round up, lists glyphosate and isopropylamine salt at 41% as active ingredients and 59% inert ingredients. Doesn't mention any other chemicals. It's a pretty old container of it. I don't spray much or often since I've had kids. My place was a hot bed of poison ivy, oak, and sumac when we bought it. Took a few years just to get the lower yard back to just grass. I don't worry much about what grows in the tree line. Now the fence between my house and the neighbors gets sprayed once a year. The jerk doesn't upkeep his property and the fence is covered in poison ivy. Found a yearly treatment in the spring keeps my side pretty decent. Beyond that I don't spray.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> I just checked my container of generic round up, lists glyphosate and isopropylamine salt at 41% as active ingredients and 59% inert ingredients. Doesn't mention any other chemicals. It's a pretty old container of it. I don't spray much or often since I've had kids. My place was a hot bed of poison ivy, oak, and sumac when we bought it. Took a few years just to get the lower yard back to just grass. I don't worry much about what grows in the tree line. Now the fence between my house and the neighbors gets sprayed once a year. The jerk doesn't upkeep his property and the fence is covered in poison ivy. Found a yearly treatment in the spring keeps my side pretty decent. Beyond that I don't spray.


Most generics are just the IPA salt of Glyposate. That's how they make it water soluble. What mix rate do you use for poison ivy? Oz/gal?


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Most generics are just the IPA salt of Glyposate. That's how they make it water soluble. What mix rate do you use for poison ivy? Oz/gal?


4oz per gallon. Works good on small patches, the fence is close to 200ft long and the yearly application just keeps it at bay from spreading over to my side. The fence is right on the property line, and I've been given verbal permission from the township to kill the poison ivy and remove the fence, but they won't give it in writing. So I do the yearly spring spray and just keep the kids away from it.
Oh I got a good look at them dead oaks after work today. One of them has patches of a mildew like substance on it. It's completely dead. The other two lost the top of the canopy but still have leaves about half way down. Think whomever mentioned oak wilt hit it head on. Sucks, they were nice trees. Now just debating if I let them stand and fall on their own, or fight with the neighbor about the two that are close to the property line. They are all on my side, but I'd have to go on his side to fell them. The dead on is a few feet from the line so no issues there. If I let them stand they should all eventually fall on my side anyway, all are leaning the right way to begin with. Ned to clean up my current log pile before I worry about them though.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> They are all on my side, but I'd have to go on his side to fell them.


You need a longer bar .


----------



## chipper1

Not sure if anyone is looking, not the best deals, but 2 is one and one is none lol.
"Sales" like this encourage me that they have more in inventory than they expected and need to dump some.
Hopefully by next month the prices on ammo and lumber are down even more.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Just for Jeff, did some scrounging in the State forest on the weekend. Had my mate Benny and Brad come along each go a load. Ran the Mastermind 661 for its first outing with the 28” bar which was ideal as we found three 30” longs. 661 did the cross cutting 7900 did the noodling. The wood was forest red gum and spotted gum.

The 661 was a beast and made light work of these logs. I was surprised, it used less fuel than expected and it wasn’t as loud as I was expecting. My mate Benny had his new Ms291 and did some of the noodling but Brad (who is an office worker) was the standout performer as he did all the loading.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, the round up I have now is the Extended release, no 24-D. I could have sworn I saw it on a Round up label. I just checked the RU Poison Ivy and it looks like no 24D either.


i know there are some other ingredients in the ER and PI versions but haven't used those versions.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> You need a longer bar .


Think I'll be ok... put the 36" back on the 394xp lol...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking, not the best deals, but 2 is one and one is none lol.
> "Sales" like this encourage me that they have more in inventory than they expected and need to dump some.
> Hopefully by next month the prices on ammo and lumber are down even more.
> View attachment 914300
> View attachment 914301


At least there’s some stock available now…

One wonders how long before prices AND stock normalize. None of the major stores have any stock at all. Smaller places are able to keep some stock but at high prices. 

I found a nice used 1911 I’m going to pick up from a local shop. I’ve always wanted one.


----------



## JustJeff

Stock and prices will normalize as soon as people stop hoarding stuff! Quit buying stuff at high prices. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

I'm glad I had over a years worth of ammo and reloading supplies. I have friends who are paying $10 a box for cheap trap loads. That adds up for a 300 bird league. That being said I'm not shooting much this year. I can't justify over $0.75 a pop for my AR or XD for target shooting. That adds up quick. I've been shooting the air rifle more than I have in years.


----------



## sean donato

That's about the stance I've taken. Although when my wife says, hey let's go shooting I'm not gonna tell her no. It's rather impressive watching her shoot. She's not a gun person at all, but understands the need to be able to defend herself and our family. She's a damed good shot too. Just waiting to see when this stupidity calms down to stock up again.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> At least there’s some stock available now…
> 
> One wonders how long before prices AND stock normalize. None of the major stores have any stock at all. Smaller places are able to keep some stock but at high prices.
> 
> I found a nice used 1911 I’m going to pick up from a local shop. I’ve always wanted one.


Exactly.
I got another email from them this morning saying don't forget the sale, I feel that's a great sign, just a month ago when 9mm went on sale there at 599. it would sell out in an hr or less. We are getting there I believe.


JustJeff said:


> Stock and prices will normalize as soon as people stop hoarding stuff! Quit buying stuff at high prices.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It's not "just" people hoarding. Last yr over 24 million guns sold here in the states, we are on track this yr to beat that number. 
If I needed inventory I would just buy it without being too concerned with the price, as one day soon whatever I'd pay today, will be rather cheap in comparison. With inflation kicking in hard here I don't think that will take long, but what you need sooner rather than later are my thoughts, inflation is rising fast!


Lee192233 said:


> I'm glad I had over a years worth of ammo and reloading supplies. I have friends who are paying $10 a box for cheap trap loads. That adds up for a 300 bird league. That being said I'm not shooting much this year. I can't justify over $0.75 a pop for my AR or XD for target shooting. That adds up quick. I've been shooting the air rifle more than I have in years.


That's it lol, it is nice to be ahead; I wasn't, but that's all worked out now. I like to shoot skeet, but the prices are ridiculous right now for shotshells. Last night I had a dream I was picking up hulls at a club , I don't even have a reloader. Last weekend I'm sure I burnt up 300-400, but I sited in a couple and wanted to try various rounds on the AR pistol build to dial the gas in on it so it can shoot everything without messing with it(it works great). The boy got to shoot a bunch too so that was good. My main practice is vermin here at the house, 4 down just yesterday. I bought 10 boxes of .17 HMR right when the prices surged last yr, made it just in time , my dad said I wouldn't find them any cheaper than 15 a box lol.


----------



## chipper1

Got the skids screwed to the floor joist of the shed last night, so it's all ready to pull back into it's location.
My buddy took the pic with his camera, it was pretty dark, crazy how good the pic is, my camera would have, well.
He put it on instagram with it up like this and me under it and said "helped my friend change the oil on his shed".
I was very surprised the tractor was able to lift it, I think it was because the log/skid under it put all the weight past it to my favor and the weight of the porch roof as well. Black locust rounds for "jack stands" lol. The screws I used had a small portion of quick reversed threads at the top of the standard threads, when they were in the black locust they wouldn't come out , but no problem in the pine, but it did pull chips out of the hole on pine. I bought 5" and 6" screws, they should hold okay, one on every floor joist and they are 16" on center.
Hoping to move it back today as I'm mostly finished with the grading where it will be going, still need more fill behind it and all the way across the gully I'm filling to give more usable space.


----------



## MustangMike

Most of our shooting has been either 22 long rifle, or my handloads ... and luckily I have both in bulk from long ago.

Have not been doing any trap shooting with my Daughter due to the price and lack of availability of ammo.

Every time the Biden Adm signals more gun control, buying and hording increases, prices rise and supplies disappear. Same thing happened during the Obama Adm when various Gov agencies made enormous gun and ammo purchases, often seemingly w/o reason or need.

I believe they do it intentionally to thwart the shooting sports. The more you increase costs, the less people will do it, the less people that do it, the easier it is to defeat them in a vote.

Just look at how they basically got rid of all legally owned guns in NYC by forcing you to register all firearms and charging unreasonable fees to maintain them.

We must all be aware, as freedom is fragile, and even freedom of speech and expression are currently under attack!


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Got the skids screwed to the floor joist of the shed last night, so it's all ready to pull back into it's location.
> My buddy took the pic with his camera, it was pretty dark, crazy how good the pic is, my camera would have, well.
> He put it on instagram with it up like this and me under it and said "helped my friend change the oil on his shed".
> I was very surprised the tractor was able to lift it, I think it was because the log/skid under it put all the weight past it to my favor and the weight of the porch roof as well. Black locust rounds for "jack stands" lol. The screws I used had a small portion of quick reversed threads at the top of the standard threads, when they were in the black locust they wouldn't come out , but no problem in the pine, but it did pull chips out of the hole on pine. I bought 5" and 6" screws, they should hold okay, one on every floor joist and they are 16" on center.
> Hoping to move it back today as I'm mostly finished with the grading where it will be going, still need more fill behind it and all the way across the gully I'm filling to give more usable space.
> View attachment 914420



Didn’t even have to look at who posted. First thing that showed up when I open the thread was a tractor lifting a shed and my first thought was Brett[emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

For @JustJeff. A little apple wood splitting today while it's cooler.


----------



## svk

Plus a good number of the guns sold in the past 18 months were to new gun buyers rather than just existing folks adding to their Arsenal. And even if all of those folks bought two boxes of ammo, that was enough to put a major cramp on supplies. 

I am glad to see new people buying guns. I’ll happily hold off of buying extra ammo if it means that others get their chance.


----------



## svk

I tried to buy a Marlin lever action the other day and that’s how I found the 1911. The prices on them have gone insane since Marlin folded.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Plus a good number of the guns sold in the past 18 months were to new gun buyers rather than just existing folks adding to their Arsenal. And even if all of those folks bought two boxes of ammo, that was enough to put a major cramp on supplies.
> 
> I am glad to see new people buying guns. I’ll happily hold off of buying extra ammo if it means that others get their chance.


There is no such thing as extra ammo.  I hear what your saying Steve. My one buddy went to look at a new gun but told the shop owner no use in buying it if he couldn't get ammo. Shop owner told him he had plenty of ammo for gun buyers. Since I bought my 22 semi I buy ammo when I see it.


----------



## JustJeff

Notice prices high on any other stuff? Here puppies have gone off the charts. Even a farm mutt with no shots is 1500 bucks. Doesn't have to be a purebred either to have a big price tag. Make up a name for a crossbred dog like chug, chorkiepoo, snickerdooddle or whatever and they're going for over 3 grand. I'll never own a dog again!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Notice prices high on any other stuff? Here puppies have gone off the charts. Even a farm mutt with no shots is 1500 bucks. Doesn't have to be a purebred either to have a big price tag. Make up a name for a crossbred dog like chug, chorkiepoo, snickerdooddle or whatever and they're going for over 3 grand. I'll never own a dog again!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yep. Neighbor's have a sign out. Chihuahua puppies. Males $1200. What's that? $300 a lb. LOL. I see on Facebook the dog rescue up the road is full up and looking for foster homes/ adopters.


----------



## svk

Here it is, the smudges are gun oil. Bought a holster and two extra mags too.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I'll never own a dog again!


Plenty of dogs available from Humane Society‘s and rescue orgs, at much more reasonable cost. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, Ruger bought the Marlin Gun stuff during the Remington Bankruptcy, so I expect you will see some real nice Marlins at reasonable prices in the near future!

Also, Winchester is "re making" many of it's old lever actions again, including the 86 in 45-70, the 95 in 06 or 405, and the 92 in 45 Colt or 44 Mag!!!


----------



## MustangMike

Every Dog I have ever had has either been one that the owner could not keep (usually due to moving or divorce), or a rescue from the Humane Society, and they have included some very good dogs.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Didn’t even have to look at who posted. First thing that showed up when I open the thread was a tractor lifting a shed and my first thought was Brett[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Glad I didn't disappoint.
Country boy can survive, well a suburban boy lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Here it is, the smudges are gun oil. Bought a holster and two extra mags too.
> View attachment 914525


Nice score.
Congrats. 
I have some ammo for it here if it's in 45, I sold my 45cal glock a while ago, actually traded it for a 9mm rifle.
Neighbor brought over a 1911 style 9mm a couple weeks ago and let me try it/his new noisecanceling style muffs out. I pointed and aimed at a 2" rock about 35-40' away and squeezed the trigger. I actually hit it, first time shooting it and then he says nice shot and one handed too, then I realized it was in my left hand . I should probably get one of those too .
Curious how you like shooting it.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> Congrats.
> I have some ammo for it here if it's in 45, I sold my 45cal glock a while ago, actually traded it for a 9mm rifle.
> Neighbor brought over a 1911 style 9mm a couple weeks ago and let me try it/his new noisecanceling style muffs out. I pointed and aimed at a 2" rock about 35-40' away and squeezed the trigger. I actually hit it, first time shooting it and then he says nice shot and one handed too, then I realized it was in my left hand . I should probably get one of those too .
> Curious how you like shooting it.


Yes it’s a 45. Let me know what you’ve got and how much you want.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes it’s a 45. Let me know what you’ve got and how much you want.


I only have a small Ziploc bag.
Not sure it would be worth it to ship them, but we can look into it. It's not like they're doing me any good.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I hate when I get more than a day or so behind, it takes a week to catch up. I got lazy and just skipped the last 10 pages.



Joe, you just missed out on 10 pages of quality scrounge with absolutely no thread derails at all! I'm sorry you missed them


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Just for Jeff, did some scrounging in the State forest on the weekend. Had my mate Benny and Brad come along each go a load. Ran the Mastermind 661 for its first outing with the 28” bar which was ideal as we found three 30” longs. 661 did the cross cutting 7900 did the noodling. The wood was forest red gum and spotted gum.
> 
> The 661 was a beast and made light work of these logs. I was surprised, it used less fuel than expected and it wasn’t as loud as I was expecting. My mate Benny had his new Ms291 and did some of the noodling but Brad (who is an office worker) was the standout performer as he did all the loading.
> View attachment 914303
> 
> View attachment 914304
> 
> View attachment 914305
> 
> View attachment 914306



Hey Jeff, that's some mighty fine scrounge you have there. Good to see you're getting into it with that monster saw. For reference for those in the northern hemisphere, spotted gum is the same density as osage orange and forest red gum is 100kgs/cubic metre denser again so it's good getting. You guys need some bigger trailers. 

BTW, you put your blade on upside down


----------



## Jeffkrib

I would get a bigger trailer but I built that one 25 years ago in high school, I still love it and it should last me a life time. 
Checked my air filters today, the Dolmar HD looked good no fines got though, the 661 did let some fines in so I have a question for you Cowboy have you seen fines get though your filter?


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Plenty of dogs available from Humane Society‘s and rescue orgs, at much more reasonable cost.
> 
> Philbert


Agreed that is true usually and sometimes can even get pups or younger dogs. Not so right now because demand is so high. Not that I need a dog. My 12yr old Jack Russell and Chihuahua cross seems like she has lots of belly rubs left. After she has received her last belly rub, I think we will hold off and re evaluate. My wife and I have had dogs since we've been together over 30 years, and were hoping to start traveling more before covid hit. It will be interesting to see how many of these hastily bought pets stay in their "forever" homes. I have absolutely no issue with adopting a pet. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Joe, you just missed out on 10 pages of quality scrounge with absolutely no thread derails at all! I'm sorry you missed them


That's OK, I like the derails most!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Hey, Ruger bought the Marlin Gun stuff during the Remington Bankruptcy, so I expect you will see some real nice Marlins at reasonable prices in the near future!
> 
> Also, Winchester is "re making" many of it's old lever actions again, including the 86 in 45-70, the 95 in 06 or 405, and the 92 in 45 Colt or 44 Mag!!!


Didn't know that, thank God a good company got marlin. Remington ran them straight into the ground! I was all set to go and buy a 45-70 stainless with the laminate stock, got to the shop and played with it a little, the fricken stock had side play in it.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Plenty of dogs available from Humane Society‘s and rescue orgs, at much more reasonable cost.
> 
> Philbert


These little guys and gals put my daughter through 3 semesters of collage, 3 litters, not just this one.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Hey, Ruger bought the Marlin Gun stuff during the Remington Bankruptcy, so I expect you will see some real nice Marlins at reasonable prices in the near future!
> 
> Also, Winchester is "re making" many of it's old lever actions again, including the 86 in 45-70, the 95 in 06 or 405, and the 92 in 45 Colt or 44 Mag!!!


Mike, back in the 90's when Winchester made the 1895 commemorative, it looked like the 95 on the outside but was different inside. I'm assuming if they are making another one now, it will be like the 90's version? I had an 1895 in 35 Winchester, got it from the original owner bought in 1910, that's probably the only gun I've ever sold that I regretted. I used to go into gun shops and ask if they had any 35 Winchester? Every single time they would hand me a box of 35 Remington. I'd ask if it would work in my Winchester. They say, yea, it's the same thing, both guns. Then I'd pull a single round out of my pocket and set it next to the 35 Remington box, and say, then why won't mine fit in your box. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i hate it that i can't hardly keep up with all the good posts and fun here on the AS! this thread is one of them i miss a lot of good stuff from... 

but thot i'd share my latest scrounge. firewood, that is. i won't get into the tie down straps and broken broom/restored tales. 'real stories from curbside scrounging'... walking one of my pups day before... i spied this. just sitting there. about 6 houses down. nice n neat. oak firewood. all cut up. 14 stix. perfect of an any day campwood fire in mr Brutus. 30 mins later, we had it all...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

we take our camp fires seriously here... outside temps don't matter... other day - 97f out, HI 105!


----------



## svk

I’m still disgusted that a once proud company such as Remington was able to piss themselves and their subsidiaries into disaster.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’m still disgusted that a once proud company such as Remington was able to piss themselves and their subsidiaries into disaster.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i won't get into the tie down straps and broken broom/restored tales. 'real stories from curbside scrounging'


Oh come on BL! Tell us about the broom - is it another 5 hour project on a $5 part? It's not like you're derailing the thread, especially if you found it during a firewood recognizance walk.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I’m still disgusted that a once proud company such as Remington was able to piss themselves and their subsidiaries into disaster.


That's what happens when companies start focusing on profit instead of quality. Just pump as many cheap guns out with a high profit margin as possible and in the process dilute the brand. My 870 Wingmaster was my first shotgun. It was built in the early 70s. I still have it and use it 30 years later. I'm going to give it to my oldest son when he turns 12.


----------



## svk

I love the vintage wingmasters


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I love the vintage wingmasters


It has nice wood and nice deep bluing. It has a 2.75" chamber 30" barrel. I had Carlson Chokes install interchangeable choke tubes. Now it's much more versatile than with the fixed full. I got my first deer, duck, pheasant, squirrel, rabbit, fox and goose with that gun. I've also put thousands of rounds through it shooting trap. Needless to say it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## MustangMike

My 870 was the first gun I was able to buy w/o having a parent with me ... was 1970 when I turned 18!

Got my first grouse and first ducks with it. Had a 28" modified barrel, I recently purchased a vent rib 28" with interchangeable chokes. I like the vent rib better.

Remington was "the oldest NY gun company", but I'm sure the unions and politics had a lot to do with their demise.

Some of my Upstate relatives used to work for "the arms", as they used to say.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, back in the 90's when Winchester made the 1895 commemorative, it looked like the 95 on the outside but was different inside. I'm assuming if they are making another one now, it will be like the 90's version? I had an 1895 in 35 Winchester, got it from the original owner bought in 1910, that's probably the only gun I've ever sold that I regretted. I used to go into gun shops and ask if they had any 35 Winchester? Every single time they would hand me a box of 35 Remington. I'd ask if it would work in my Winchester. They say, yea, it's the same thing, both guns. Then I'd pull a single round out of my pocket and set it next to the 35 Remington box, and say, then why won't mine fit in your box. Always good for a laugh.


Always wanted to find a 95 in 35 Win, but any I saw were not affordable!

Performance is very similar to my 348 Win (Model 71).

I believe all the recent lever actions sold by Browning and Winchester are made by Miroku in Japan. (As is my Browning 95 repro in 30-06). Many say the Japanese guns are better built than the originals.

The 35 Winchester is only available to hand loaders. It is basically a necked up 30-40 Krag with the shoulder moved forward. IMO, was a VG cartridge!


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> That's what happens when companies start focusing on profit instead of quality. Just pump as many cheap guns out with a high profit margin as possible and in the process dilute the brand. My 870 Wingmaster was my first shotgun. It was built in the early 70s. I still have it and use it 30 years later. I'm going to give it to my oldest son when he turns 12.


Refresh my memory why Remington went bankrupt? Are they still around today? I miss their shot shell rebates. I still use my first shot, a used 3" mag 870 for ducks, doves and turkey every year.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Refresh my memory why Remington went bankrupt? Are they still around today? I miss their shot shell rebates. I still use my first shot, a used 3" mag 870 for ducks, doves and turkey every year.











One of America’s Oldest Gun Makers Files for Bankruptcy for 2nd Time (Published 2020)


The move by the 204-year-old Remington Arms Company came after years of litigation and declining sales.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## MustangMike

Numerous litigations, high costs and taxes in NY, and an unfriendly political environment.

It is often a combination of things that result in stuff like this.

Just look at all the gun makers that have left CT!!!


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> My 870 was the first gun I was able to buy w/o having a parent with me ... was 1970 when I turned 18!


Oh man! To be 18 y/o in 1970.....The cars and music scene!?!?!?


----------



## Ryan A

Not to totally derail the firearm talk, but to piggy back off my above comment, what was the performance era of chainsaws? Kind of like 1969/70 is the pinnicle for muscle cars, when is the performance era for saws?

In my mind, I think the old Homelites/Poulans/Macs of the 70’s were true muscle saws.Big CC torque monsters. Mid 80’s Early 90’s with Husqvarna 288’s, 2100’s, jungle mufflers, Sachs-Dolmar 166’s,Stihl 066’s, 088’s etc. No EPA BS.

Just thinking out loud and adding to my favorite thread on AS.


----------



## djg james

Ryan A said:


> Not to totally derail the firearm talk, but to piggy back off my above comment, what was the performance era of chainsaws? Kind of like 1969/70 is the pinnicle for muscle cars, when is the performance era for saws?
> 
> In my mind, I think the old Homelites/Poulans/Macs of the 70’s were true muscle saws.Big CC torque monsters. Mid 80’s Early 90’s with Husqvarna 288’s, 2100, jungle mufflers.and Stihl 066’s, 088’s etc.
> 
> Just thinking out loud and adding to my favorite thread on AS.


Back in the 70s, my Dad had a blue Craftsman. Don't know who made them, but it was a beast. Heavy, but man did it cut. The only bad thing about it was it was hard to start. My Uncle had the same saw and he told us you have to turn it upside down for a minute before you tried to start it cold. So that's how we did it. After I bought my Dad his first Stihl, the one I'm now using, he sold that Craftsman to a friend for like $50. The guy worked on it and found a broken part, which he replaced, and it started up like it should. I wish I had that saw now.


----------



## svk

@rarefish383 Would know a lot about the top performing homelites. Some of the big ones will hold their own with any saw that size.

The 80’s to 90’s Huskies especially 242 and 262 would hold their own with just about anything as well.


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> @rarefish383 Would know a lot about the top performing homelites. Some of the big ones will hold their own with any saw that size.
> 
> The 80’s to 90’s Huskies especially 242 and 262 would hold their own with just about anything as well.


I lean Huskie, primarily because I don’t want to pay $$$$ for Stihl. I just got rid of the one 262xp I had here in the classifieds for asking price, but have a 288 project saw and parts coming in. I’m sure I can flip the two high tops and full wrap that came with it to pay for both of my 288’s...

Again, just curious about the best time you could walk into a dealer and get a high performance saw much like you’d walk into a Chevy/Ford/Mopar dealer and get an LS-6/429/Hemi.

I learn so much from this great group of guys.


----------



## sean donato

Honestly if your going for power per cc now is just as good as it ever was. If your talking 6+ cube saws I'd say the 70s were about your best years. The other guys will chime in and correct me if I'm off.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> I lean Huskie, primarily because I don’t want to pay $$$$ for Stihl. I just got rid of the one 262xp I had here in the classifieds for asking price, but have a 288 project saw and parts coming in. I’m sure I can flip the two high tops and full wrap that came with it to pay for both of my 288’s...
> 
> Again, just curious about the best time you could walk into a dealer and get a high performance saw much like you’d walk into a Chevy/Ford/Mopar dealer and get an LS-6/429/Hemi.
> 
> I learn so much from this great group of guys.


I'm guessing late 60's thru early 80's Ryan. Some beasts of saws made back then by a lot of mfg's. Not sure if they could be considered high performance like the cars back then. Like Sean said today's saws are about as high performance as they have ever been. My old Poulan 5200 max rpm is 7500 compared to 13,500 for my 462.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I would get a bigger trailer but I built that one 25 years ago in high school, I still love it and it should last me a life time.
> Checked my air filters today, the Dolmar HD looked good no fines got though, the 661 did let some fines in so I have a question for you Cowboy have you seen fines get though your filter?


They've got a filter now? 

No, I haven't noticed anything getting through, but that said, I haven't looked closely.


----------



## MustangMike

The Muscle car era was at it's peak (for decades to come) from the mid 60s to the very early 70s. It took about 3 - 4 decades for cars to start exceeding the performance of those cars.

IMO, the performance era for chainsaws (power to weight) was in the early 90s, corresponding with the 10 mm 044 and other "red lever" Stihl saws, and Husky's 272/372 saws.

But, as FS stated, now the new stuff is the very best there has been, but it took several decades.

I don't think the power to weight of the 10 mm 044 was surpassed until the 462 was released. But the 10 mm saws at the end of the run were stronger than when they were first introduced.

The new saws also have more creature features, like spring AV, clean filter tech, and computer controls ... just like the new cars with AC and navigation, computers, multi valves and VCT! AC was rare in cars in the 60s, and trouble prone, and mid 60s still had hand crank windows and if you had seat belts, they were just lap belts, which were kind of useless!

The good old Chrome has also all but disappeared! Steeda no longer sells the 18" Chrome wheels for my car, the only option is 20" black, which requires 35 profile tires (great for cornering, but horrible for straight line traction).

I recently put new tires on the Mustang, replacing the 40 series rear tires with 45 series. The difference in straight line traction is immense! (New tires are Nitto 555 G-2s; 275 X 40 X 18 front and 295 X 45 X 18 rear. The seller cautioned me that the rear tires may not fit ... but they do and they make a tremendous difference. The are also great in the rain, and have a higher treadwear rating of 320. Technology can be VG!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I've also put thousands of rounds through it shooting trap. Needless to say it has a special place in my heart.


I also shot thousands of rounds thru my old 870, but skeet not trap. I got mine for $180 and then sold the slug barrel for about what the 26" raised rib skeet cost. It was my first shotgun at 13, bought my first reloader shortly after. My dad got that gun off me when I moved to S Florida, he's killed many deer with it and won't sell it back to me lol.
I'm looking for an 1100 receiver as I have a bunch of barrels here, choke tubes, and a nice set of wood. Anyone have one .
I really need a couple shotguns so I've heard .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I’m sure I can flip the two high tops and full wrap that came with it to pay for both of my 288’s...


I have a friend who would be interested, let me know what you need for them.
Of course you said something now, I just sent him a package/saw, he's not in the US.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> ....... I really need a couple shotguns so I've heard .


SAD, so SAD (Shotgun Acquisition Disease).


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> SAD, so SAD (Shotgun Acquisition Disease).


I’m more of a deer rifle and waterfowl shotgun guy but lately I’ve definitely had PAD.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I’m more of a deer rifle and waterfowl shotgun guy but lately I’ve definitely had PAD.


I guess it's FAD!


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> I have a friend who would be interested, let me know what you need for them.
> Of course you said something now, I just sent him a package/saw, he's not in the US.


This came from BC Canada. I just want to verify I can still order low tops from the dealer. My local Husqvarna dealer only carries Redmax now, he was told he needs to carry $40k of inventory on the floor to continue to carry the brand. The dealer declined as he does more in sales on mowers and other Outdoor power equipment to waste space with Husqvarna.

Only other Husqvarna dealer is a good 30–40mins away......


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Oh man! To be 18 y/o in 1970.....The cars and music scene!?!?!?


It was an interesting time for sure ... I often think the 60s were the best decade, but the division also started back then.

You had greasers and hot rods (and lot's of fights) on one side, and hippies and lots of drugs on the other side, protests against the war and race riots. The music was great, but the Beatles also ushered in the drug culture.

I picked up my 427 Ford Motor short block when I was up at RIT (Rochester) for $300, is was a Holman and Moody seasoned block and the crank was trued (cut 10 + 20). Later had to make a tough decision finding a home for it ... a friend wanted to see me his 56 T-Bird with removable porthole roof for $900, but it was an auto, so I bought the 70 Boss 302 body (engine bearings had spun for the 2nd time) for $800.

427 Fords were racing motors, they had cross bolted mains and side oiler blocks, all the oil went to the bearings (you could not run a hydraulic cam). It is the motor Ford put in the GT-40s that won LeMans from 1966 - 1969.

I stuffed the 427 in the Boss body, along with hooker headers, solid lifter cam, 850 double pumper Holley, Hurst T handle shifter BF Goodrich Radial TAs (the first wide oval radials) and some bolt on slapper traction bars and I had one mean street machine. Unlike most other hot rods out there, mine also handled!

The aluminum intake removed a LOT of weight, FE Ford motors had huge intakes (the push rods passed through the intake instead of the head).

We had lots of brawls with members of the HUNS Motorcyle gang, as they had killed someone from our HS (and they tortured him). One time 3 HUNS came up to our hang out on their hogs and confronted me and my friend Goon (6'4", 240lbs and cut). Goon told them we were going to kick their A$$, and one of them said (inferring to the guy they killed) that we may be messing with the "wrong people".

I looked back at the guy and told him that if I rode a 2 wheeler with my colors on my back, I wouldn't talk that way to anyone who drove a car". They all knew my 427 Mustang would eat them alive, so they just looked back and forth at each other a few times, got on their bikes, and left.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> It was an interesting time for sure ... I often think the 60s were the best decade, but the division also started back then.
> 
> You had greasers and hot rods (and lot's of fights) on one side, and hippies and lots of drugs on the other side, protests against the war and race riots. The music was great, but the Beatles also ushered in the drug culture.
> 
> I picked up my 427 Ford Motor short block when I was up at RIT (Rochester) for $300, is was a Holman and Moody seasoned block and the crank was trued (cut 10 + 20). Later had to make a tough decision finding a home for it ... a friend wanted to see me his 56 T-Bird with removable porthole roof for $900, but it was an auto, so I bought the 70 Boss 302 body (engine bearings had spun for the 2nd time) for $800.
> 
> 427 Fords were racing motors, they had cross bolted mains and side oiler blocks, all the oil went to the bearings (you could not run a hydraulic cam). It is the motor Ford put in the GT-40s that won LeMans from 1966 - 1969.
> 
> I stuffed the 427 in the Boss body, along with hooker headers, solid lifter cam, 850 double pumper Holley, Hurst T handle shifter BF Goodrich Radial TAs (the first wide oval radials) and some bolt on slapper traction bars and I had one mean street machine. Unlike most other hot rods out there, mine also handled!
> 
> The aluminum intake removed a LOT of weight, FE Ford motors had huge intakes (the push rods passed through the intake instead of the head).
> 
> We had lots of brawls with members of the HUNS Motorcyle gang, as they had killed someone from our HS (and they tortured him). One time 3 HUNS came up to our hang out on their hogs and confronted me and my friend Goon (6'4", 240lbs and cut). Goon told them we were going to kick their A$$, and one of them said (inferring to the guy they killed) that we may be messing with the "wrong people".
> 
> I looked back at the guy and told him that if I rode a 2 wheeler with my colors on my back, I wouldn't talk that way to anyone who drove a car". They all knew my 427 Mustang would eat them alive, so they just looked back and forth at each other a few times, got on their bikes, and left.


Cool stuff Mike! You’ve lived through times I’ve only seen in history texts/movies and car mags.

I know you’re a Ford guy but did you ever see anything from Motion Performance on Long Island?

I was born with in 1985, far past all the good stuff with cars/music. We had a good street race scene in South Philly by the stadiums and would spend Friday/Saturdays to see the big boys run in the late 90’s/early 2000’s. After that, plenty of time spent at Englishtown/Atco/Maple Grove/Cecil County.

Love hearing stories from the guys who lived through all of it.


----------



## svk

Mike, you had the best of times. You were also old enough to be able to buy all the muscle cars slightly use as they came out from their original owners in the 70s. Cannot imagine what it must’ve been like. Even when I was growing up in the 90s most of the good stuff was long gone or rusted away.

Also those who grew up in the 80s or o earlier didn’t have the issues with police like they do now. A lot of times they would give a guy a warning and send them home versus throw in them into the courts.


----------



## svk

Pretty funny too that those guys would come and try to rough up you dudes, knowing what a BAMF you are and your friend didn’t sound like any pushover either.


----------



## svk

Back to guns, I’m trying to keep my pistol to a few chamberings. For a while I had darn near every caliber. Right now I have two 380s, a few nine ‘s, and a few 45s as well as a .44 and my .357-which is my go to


----------



## sean donato

Man if my old man and uncle had half the cars they wrecked as kids, we'd be millionaires. All the old junk camaro, nomad, Chevelle, mustang, stories that ended with, blown engine, wrapped around (fill in the blank), just about enough to make you cry hearing about all the old Iron they trashed.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Back to guns, I’m trying to keep my pistol to a few chambering’s house for a while I had darn near every caliber. Right now I have two 380s, a few nine ‘s, and a few 45s as well as a .44 and my .357-which is my go to


Currently doing the same thing, but just 380 and 9mm. Just recently acquired a few revolvers but 22 and 32 short arnt really wonderful for defense, if you know what I mean. Have a wish list I'd like to get filled sooner then later, but something always seems to come up that absorbs the extra funds. Happy with what I've got for now.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> I guess it's FAD!


All en-composing.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> This came from BC Canada. I just want to verify I can still order low tops from the dealer. My local Husqvarna dealer only carries Redmax now, he was told he needs to carry $40k of inventory on the floor to continue to carry the brand. The dealer declined as he does more in sales on mowers and other Outdoor power equipment to waste space with Husqvarna.
> 
> Only other Husqvarna dealer is a good 30–40mins away......


I can't verify that.
I know I have low tops for the 372/365s though


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I guess it's FAD!


That works lol.
Right now at the house its looking like TAD(tractor), with three there. Hope to sell one soon, listing it would probably help, maybe by next weekend. Then I'll be in ZAD again, zeroturn time again, I'm not a fan of mowing our place with a b2620, if the place was set up different I'd probably be okay with it.
Hoping to get into another exmark 60", but I'd be okay with the right 52" also.
As far as the 1100 goes, I'll probably end up buying one set up with a slug barrel and composites and buy a skeet barrel or one set up for skeet and buy a slug barrel.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> I can't verify that.
> I know I have low tops for the 372/365s though


I’ll keep you posted Brett. Won’t be back home till after the 4th.


----------



## MustangMike

Ryan A said:


> Cool stuff Mike! You’ve lived through times I’ve only seen in history texts/movies and car mags.
> 
> I know you’re a Ford guy but did you ever see anything from Motion Performance on Long Island?
> 
> I was born with in 1985, far past all the good stuff with cars/music. We had a good street race scene in South Philly by the stadiums and would spend Friday/Saturdays to see the big boys run in the late 90’s/early 2000’s. After that, plenty of time spent at Englishtown/Atco/Maple Grove/Cecil County.
> 
> Love hearing stories from the guys who lived through all of it.



Everyone knew about the motion Camaro's, but mostly you just saw them in magazines or at the track. Ironically, even during the Muscle Car boom, the big three had an agreement (reportedly to keep insurance costs down) to not put any engine larger than 400 Cubes in less than a full size car.

As a result, there were 383 Road Runners, 390 Mustang and Fairlane's, and 396 Chevelle's, Nova's, Camaro's and even the 65 Vette. But as Motion and Tasca Ford "violated" the policy, there was an explosion of 427/426/428 motors in smaller cars. As an example, Ford had 427s in Galaxy's back in 1963, but did not offer anything larger than a 390 (same block) in the Mustang till year end 68, when the won the NHRA Winter Nationals with a 428 CJ. (I had one, only 2,200 were built).

On the July 4th Bicentennial, we got 22 cars together and went cruising with open headers. My friend's Father (across the street) was a Marine in the Pacific. When we came by he came outside ... all smiles!!! He said "I heard the noise and didn't know what the heck it was ... sounded like a battleship was coming down the street".


----------



## Cowboy254

So, the kids have sold 2/3 of the 45 bundles of conifer kindling we (I) put up. Most people have also taken the noodles but some haven't - the noodles haven't been as popular as they are in my house, though some have woken up. We'll sell out of the kindling by the end of winter, no worries. I'll start splitting the English oak that is nice and dry (and very splittable) when that gets close and the kids can bundle that up. 

I have also now sold 6 trailer loads - probably 7 cubes or 2 cord - of wood this season to a local widow. Her husband played cricket at our club and died of prostate cancer 18 months ago. I suspect he didn't rate me that highly. She had a bad car accident several years ago and needed a fair bit of treatment at our practice for several years. Once her compensation ran out more than 2 years ago, we continued to provide our services and stihl do at our expense. She doesn't know that and neither did her husband. She knew I have a fair stash of scrounge and asked Cowgirl if I would sell some. So, I have been selling her wood at a 20% discount to the cheapest local firewood seller. 

No doubt, selling firewood is a poor man's business. But it is something to do, exercise, and now it seems to pay for fuel, oil, new chains and some beer. The time I spend doing it I count as exercise. Given the choice of cutting, splitting and loading wood vs going for a run, I'll cut wood every time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy, let us know how you fair with splitting the oak. I've had lots and it is reliably easy splitting bit best done green. It gets harder as it dries. You'll likely manage without excessive trouble bit it may not be the joy it is when green.


----------



## farmer steve

I've told you guys I deliver wood to the 80 year old pyro lady. It was cool and damp Wednesday here. She sent me this pic of her fire. HVBW in the fireplace.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> So, the kids have sold 2/3 of the 45 bundles of conifer kindling we (I) put up. Most people have also taken the noodles but some haven't - the noodles haven't been as popular as they are in my house, though some have woken up. We'll sell out of the kindling by the end of winter, no worries. I'll start splitting the English oak that is nice and dry (and very splittable) when that gets close and the kids can bundle that up.
> 
> I have also now sold 6 trailer loads - probably 7 cubes or 2 cord - of wood this season to a local widow. Her husband played cricket at our club and died of prostate cancer 18 months ago. I suspect he didn't rate me that highly. She had a bad car accident several years ago and needed a fair bit of treatment at our practice for several years. Once her compensation ran out more than 2 years ago, we continued to provide our services and stihl do at our expense. She doesn't know that and neither did her husband. She knew I have a fair stash of scrounge and asked Cowgirl if I would sell some. So, I have been selling her wood at a 20% discount to the cheapest local firewood seller.
> 
> No doubt, selling firewood is a poor man's business. But it is something to do, exercise, and now it seems to pay for fuel, oil, new chains and some beer. The time I spend doing it I count as exercise. Given the choice of cutting, splitting and loading wood vs going for a run, I'll cut wood every time.



This.
Same here. I am 86 and have more that enought in the sstash to last another 10 or more years. I'm still out there cutting for the same reasons as above. Selling 6 cord/yr of willow just to get rid of it. At my age I should be in a rest home and probably would be were it not for all the exercise I get 'wooding'.


----------



## Lee192233

turnkey4099 said:


> This.
> Same here. I am 86 and have more that enought in the sstash to last another 10 or more years. I'm still out there cutting for the same reasons as above. Selling 6 cord/yr of willow just to get rid of it. At my age I should be in a rest home and probably would be were it not for all the exercise I get 'wooding'.


Regular "wooding" should keep any man young!


----------



## chipper1

Well it looks like someone was talking about vans again  .


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Well it looks like someone was talking about vans again  .


Well, that one flew over my head.


----------



## Lee192233

Getting the boat ready for some fishing. I primed it up, heard some gas leaking and now she's torn apart. Dang fuel feed manifold o-rings are leaking. Hard to believe 30 year old rubber failed....


----------



## JustJeff

They just don't make things like they used to!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

Got home yesterday from 3 glorious weeks at camp, the North Country of NY, a few miles from Canada. Would be there still if I could. But I'm married, so needed to return to her. Have skimmed quickly thru this thread (oil filters & all).

While at camp I took delivery of the 1956 Husqvarna .308 that my buddy Doug bought for me last fall. It is an absolute beauty, slick bolt action. The machining on the bolt has a diamond character (someone versed in that stuff would know what to call it). Don't know why I didn't think to take a photo or two. Another friend is storing it for me, as I keep nothing of value at my camp, which is way out in the woods. If the day comes that some lowlife busts in, I want them to be disappointed. Chainsaw, string trimmer, etc. is all stored elsewhere and brought in when I arrive. I keep a 2000 Toyota pickup at another friend's place, so I can fly there and have wheels.

Spent a lot of time just wandering the woods with my binoculars, bird watching--God that area has the best bird life--and spotting the deer. Saw several does with their new fawns, and one fat, sleek buck. Watched an otter feeding in my big pond. Just no end to the great life in that patch of woods & meadowland. I always do some thinning to improve my woods, and also did more cutting to open and expand the shooting alley I created last year for deer season. Anything coming north around my pond has to come to my sights.

We spoke here sometime back about wood duck boxes. I had two to mount around the big pond (35 acres). Didn't want to fuss with adding sheet metal protection against predators, so I opted for placing each box 20 feet or more up in the tree. I borrowed a climbing saddle and used my rigging rope for a climb line. The first box I put in a pine tree, so was able to limb-climb, pushing the box above and ahead of me. Never realized how heavy the thing was--and awkward!--until I had to maneuver it thru limbs overhead and find a balance point till I could advance my lanyard and climb a few more limbs. I wired each box to its tree. The second one I put in a hickory. Threw a throw-line over a limb 25' up, pulled my rope over, and went up on rope, due to having no limbs to climb on. For that one I promised my wife I'd have a friend standing by in case of trouble. There was none, of course, but Frank was there just in case. Pulled my box up, maneuvered it overhead, and wired it to the tree.

Bass season opened June 19th, so I kayaked out on Black Lake. In a kayak I get back in the weeds where nothing motorized can access. I have a spot where 10 minutes of fighting thru the weeds gets me to the open channel where Black Creek feeds the lake, some of the best fishing available. The one fish I landed was a 3 lb largemouth. Had another something gigantic on the line that I never saw, but it bent the rod double before the line finally snapped and flew back at me (despite a wire leader meant to keep pike from destroying the line). Next day, I took the boat back to Indian River at the back of my place, paddled 2--3 miles upstream and caught a 4 lb bass on a frog. I fish the little grass toads--deadly for bass and pike--and tossed this one behind a log, wondering "If something takes that, how will you get him out of there?" But luck was with me and I did.


Had been wanting for a while to attack the brush (prickly ash all over the place, and that Asian honeysuckle is now endemic) and the small trees that are threatening to overtake the old meadowland. Rented a tractor and brushhog. Man, I WORKED that outfit. Was pushing thru tight 20-foot stands of prickly ash, using the tractor bucket to flatten some, and had to back the brushhog into other places. It's a wonder that me, the tractor, and brushhog came thru without damage. Nearly scraped my hand off my arm when trying to guide a sapling past my rig and it pinned my hand against the tractor roll-bar as I was moving forward. Found a small porcupine in the top of a 20-something foot tall elm sapling . . . raised the bucket, pushed that tree flat ahead of me, and shredded porcupine, tree and all. Was quite satisfying to get much ground covered. The open meadowland that I cut will bring on a lush second growth that favors the deer. I hope to harvest one in November.

Here's a shot of camp from the front. I added a handrail for the steps last year, having once launched myself off the steps in a bad way. Rather proud of my workmanship connecting the rail to the post, juniper that I crafted here at home and drove out to camp last year. Also a shot of the beautiful flowering plant that abounds in my yard with the great name of Viper's Bugloss. The bees and one tireless hummingbird are on that stuff all the while


----------



## JustJeff

Chipper has been sending lovely weather across the lake to us. Couple tornadoes close by which is super rare for this part of the world. We've had such a drought but received every drop owed us. A friend dumped 5 1/2" out of their rain gauge! Sitting here watching it rain. On the upside, I'm eating real food again!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> @rarefish383 Would know a lot about the top performing homelites. Some of the big ones will hold their own with any saw that size.
> 
> The 80’s to 90’s Huskies especially 242 and 262 would hold their own with just about anything as well.


I was at a GTG a few years back. Had one of my Super 1050's with a 24" bar. We rode up in a friends little car, so the 36" wouldn't fit. I let James, one of our old members, try it. When he gave it back, all he said was, "It needs a bigger bar!" It now has a 45" on it. The only thing newer saws have is anti vibe, and quieter mufflers. Then take the Mac 7-10. it's essentially a 70 CC engine stuffed in to a Mac 10-10 case. Muscle cars and muscle saws, here's two I let get away.


----------



## rarefish383

That's a Homelite 7-29, it's 129CC's of gear drive pulling a 52" bar of half inch chain. It might be more like calling a Cat D9 a muscle car?


----------



## Ryan A

@ rarefish
Without stories like those told on this thread from you and the other seasoned vets on this page, younger guys like me would have probably never heard of a 7-29 Homelite. I can only imagine the torque....

What’s the Mopar? Satellite?


----------



## MustangMike

I guess my post was deemed as political and was deleted!

Crying shame when you can't state the truth anymore, and everyone is so sensitive!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Well, that one flew over my head.


I had a post deleted a while ago and it said something about talking about a van was why, it was quite comical.
May still have the screenshot on my computer, I need to clean that off as its been a while.


Lee192233 said:


> Getting the boat ready for some fishing. I primed it up, heard some gas leaking and now she's torn apart. Dang fuel feed manifold o-rings are leaking. Hard to believe 30 year old rubber failed....
> View attachment 915087


Good but of work for an oring, but I'm sure it will be fun for many seasons to come after you finish it.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Chipper has been sending lovely weather across the lake to us. Couple tornadoes close by which is super rare for this part of the world. We've had such a drought but received every drop owed us. A friend dumped 5 1/2" out of their rain gauge! Sitting here watching it rain. On the upside, I'm eating real food again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I didn't do it, I swear .
Been at a wedding all day.
Neighbor called on the way home(the one I cut wood on his place and got the fill dirt from), she said her husband is on the roof and it's been leaking, can you help, any day but today. More rain coming too I see on the weather app.
A buddy sent me a text asking if there was any damage at our place, I guess a couple towns se of us there was a tornado that touched down. Should know more tomorrow, but no damage reports from any other neighbors so I'm assuming were all good at this point.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I guess my post was deemed as political and was deleted!
> 
> Crying shame when you can't state the truth anymore, and everyone is so sensitive!


Yep, very sad.
Mine was borderline political and could spark political replies.
Funny, isn't the boarder somewhat a political thing these days, oh the irony . Pretty sure logging is, scrounging, everything basically.


----------



## Cowboy254

I finished processing the green peppermint scrounge from last week. Mostly debarked apart from a couple of the bigger rounds where it didn't want to come off. Looks a bit rough and ready but the fire doesn't know that.




We're heading off to far north Queensland tomorrow, will hopefully scrounge up a few fishies.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> Yep, very sad.
> Mine was borderline political and could spark political replies.
> Funny, isn't the boarder somewhat a political thing these days, oh the irony . Pretty sure logging is, scrounging, everything basically.
> View attachment 915148


Yep I got one of those messages too, didn’t even realise I was being political.


----------



## H-Ranch

Jeffkrib said:


> Yep I got one of those messages too, didn’t even realise I was being political.


Mine was deleted in a chain reaction - I reacted to a joke and quoted the joke, which was in response to a borderline political post which was quoted... so goes the first post and they all go.


----------



## sean donato

I've already been warned about political talk on the main floor, in response to a quote of a guy blasting everyone under 30 years of age...... its all good.


----------



## chipper1

I think it's the Russians, their interfering with everything


----------



## Lee192233

Be careful or we'll all be dancing like this!


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> @ rarefish
> Without stories like those told on this thread from you and the other seasoned vets on this page, younger guys like me would have probably never heard of a 7-29 Homelite. I can only imagine the torque....
> 
> What’s the Mopar? Satellite?


67 Coronet 440 magnum. Had lots of cool Mopars slip through my hands. I had 3, 69 340 Swingers, and a 68 Dart GSS 440. Still have my 68 Cuda convertible 383 4 speed. One of only 64 built, and I still have the Super 1050 that James ran.


----------



## rarefish383

AND, if you think all Poulans are pale green and purple pieces of junk, think again. The white saw in the background is a 1968 Poulan Super 68. 82'cc's of gear drive pulling a 31" bar of half inch chain.


----------



## rarefish383

Yesterday I took the new/old Bandit 65 over my friends house. He HAD a 30" Chinese Chestnut next to and over his Timber framed garage. He's a year or two older than me. I can tell you from first hand, taking that tree down kicked my 65 year old butt! I think he was about done for just watching me. We started at 10 AM sharp, took an hour and a half lunch, and finished at 4:30. Tree was down, brush chipped, wood cut up. He still needs to rake up. I drank 4 bottles of water, a Cherry Coke at lunch and two beers when we were done. I lost 9 pounds. Before I went to bed I gained 5 back.


----------



## rarefish383

After I took this video, I figured out that the spring on the right side of the feed roller is lighter than the left. If I fed the material to the left side it took every thing easy. I only had to trim two pieces to get it to feed.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> I guess my post was deemed as political and was deleted!
> 
> Crying shame when you can't state the truth anymore, and everyone is so sensitive!


had to be the work of delodion,,mr rat fink...………..


----------



## MustangMike

If I wanted to be a real buster, I would request a record of all deletes to make sure they are not leaning one way or the other, which of course would be a violation of my civil rights!

I'll be 69 in a month and a half and I have never seen the Country so sensitive and intolerant of opposing view points. It is really tragic!


----------



## MustangMike

Joe, I saw a 68 Cornet 440 at the local car show a week ago, talked to the guy quite a bit. Had a single plane intake and some special heads, but it was an auto.

Also remember seeing a 68 Hemi Cuda at Dover Drag Strip back in the day. He was the National record holder in his class (Super Stock) and was turning high 9s with it! Very impressive car!

Question for you, was the 67 Satellite the same as a 68 Cornet, or was it a bit shorter? Maybe it was just the color, but it seemed to me the 67 Satellite 440 my friend used to have was shorter.


----------



## sean donato

Thought I'd lighten the mood with a picture of my dog. Gave her a bath today after work, before starting on this 346xp. Man was she ticked off at me lol. She'll jump straight into a scummy pond but don't like soap and fresh water. She got good again.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Thought I'd lighten the mood with a picture of my dog. Gave her a bath today after work, before starting on this 346xp. Man was she ticked off at me lol. She'll jump straight into a scummy pond but don't like soap and fresh water. She got good again.


Cute dog .
We'll need some pictures of the 346 now  .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Cute dog .
> Well need some pictures of the 346 now  .








Ask and you shall receive! She's a beauty, belongs to wagz from here. Still need to clean her up and replace some rotten fuel line.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> View attachment 915278
> 
> View attachment 915279
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive! She's a beauty, belongs to wagz from here. Still need to clean her up and replace some rotten fuel line.


Awesome!


----------



## JustJeff

Hey guys, is this picco or lopro? Lol.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> guys, is this picco or lopro? Lol.


I don't know about that, but it looks like they had to cut around that knot.


----------



## JustJeff

I've been noodled!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

JustJeff said:


> Hey guys, is this picco or lopro? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


stainless steel chain ! let us know how well it holds an edge/point ....? lol $40,000 for a chain like that ? or not even close i bet.. heal well ! heal fast as summers burning faster !


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> Joe, I saw a 68 Cornet 440 at the local car show a week ago, talked to the guy quite a bit. Had a single plane intake and some special heads, but it was an auto.
> 
> Also remember seeing a 68 Hemi Cuda at Dover Drag Strip back in the day. He was the National record holder in his class (Super Stock) and was turning high 9s with it! Very impressive car!
> 
> Question for you, was the 67 Satellite the same as a 68 Cornet, or was it a bit shorter? Maybe it was just the color, but it seemed to me the 67 Satellite 440 my friend used to have was shorter.


The only only Mopar poster I had in my room. Cool car and lines follow that of a 66/67 Chevelle/Fairlane instead of the smooth fastback style from 68-72 Chevelle.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Jeff, did you actually do anything wrong…… Any lessons learned or is it just another one for the s#*t happens basket?


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Jeff, did you actually do anything wrong…… Any lessons learned or is it just another one for the s#*t happens basket?



"Hey Grandpa, how did you get that scar"?

"Well, me lad, I was scrounging this 86 inch black locust ...


----------



## JustJeff

I wish I had an explanation beyond "I hurt myself sleeping". Doc says it was a congenital defect or hole in a muscle and after 53 years, my guts finally decided to try and squeeze through. It's been 10 days and I'm starting to feel like doing something but have to take it easy which is something I've never done. Wife took all 30 staples out last night (she's a nurse). As soon as she takes off for work, I'll probably sneak into the garage and poke away at something light.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I guess my post was deemed as political and was deleted!
> 
> Crying shame when you can't state the truth anymore, and everyone is so sensitive!


Shoot. What did I miss now.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I wish I had an explanation beyond "I hurt myself sleeping". Doc says it was a congenital defect or hole in a muscle and after 53 years, my guts finally decided to try and squeeze through. It's been 10 days and I'm starting to feel like doing something but have to take it easy which is something I've never done. Wife took all 30 staples out last night (she's a nurse). As soon as she takes off for work, I'll probably sneak into the garage and poke away at something light.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Wishing you a speedy recovery. You’ve got quite the sweater going on there, must feel funny to have clothes touching your skin on the shaved area.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Shoot. What did I miss now.


You probably even had given it a like! Had to do with vaccinations and masks and whether it is a "free" shot! Very controversial bordering on anarchy!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Admin. Mike said the V word again! Lol.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Oooh boy you guys are troublemakers LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, we are totally out of control ... I'm going to have to blame it on the HEAT!!!

It is just too hot to get out there and do much!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> the rest of us are in the heat of summer.



I thought Minnesota had winter, and July...


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Back in the 70s, my Dad had a blue Craftsman. Don't know who made them



David Bradley?


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> David Bradley?



This is my saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Cut all your firewood with that in about 15* weather and your hands will tremble for about a week!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I don't know about that, but it looks like they had to cut around that knot.


Found your lost brother on CL today lol.
Need to contact him and invite him to AS/the scrounge thread.


----------



## SS396driver

Scrounged the easy way today


----------



## SS396driver

Some more. Going back tomorrow for the rest of the smaller rounds


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Found your lost brother on CL today lol.
> Need to contact him and invite him to AS/the scrounge thread.


Oh yeah, that's my brother Darryl and my other brother Darryl. The contractor's wheelbarrow they "found" several years ago done rusted through but they had this old pallet so they fixored it up good as new!


----------



## JustJeff

That almost sounds like a wheelbarrow haiku!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Mark, 

I was wondering where you have been hiding!

One of these days I like to get up there to meet you and see your cars, hopefully with my Nephew.

The Mustang is decent on road trips!

Mike


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Cut all your firewood with that in about 15* weather and your hands will tremble for about a week!



Speaking from experience?


----------



## Lionsfan

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, that's my brother Darryl and my other brother Darryl. The contractor's wheelbarrow they "found" several years ago done rusted through but they had this old pallet so they fixored it up good as new!


Not everyone gets Bob Newhart's brand if humor, but I loved that show.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Not everyone gets Bob Newhart's brand if humor, but I loved that show.


Loved that show!!!


----------



## svk

Well, quarterly bonus rolls in on Friday so I may see if I can scrounge up a hydro. I’ve got a couple cords of big aspen that has been in rounds for almost a year so I know they’ll be tougher to hand split. Plus want to get my last pile split so it can be dry by fire pit season.


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> Speaking from experience?


Cutting my firewood in cold weather with saws w/o AV ... YES!!! Don't wish to do it any more.

In fact, I hate running any saw w/o AV even in warm weather. I did it for years, and don't wish to do it any more!


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Cutting my firewood in cold weather with saws w/o AV ... YES!!! Don't wish to do it any more.
> 
> In fact, I hate running any saw w/o AV even in warm weather. I did it for years, and don't wish to do it any more!


Agreed. I got bit by the vintage saw bug and have owned several homelites and pioneer saws. While they were fun to play with, when it came time to get the work done, the newer saws with chain brakes and anti vibe got the call. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Agreed. I got bit by the vintage saw bug and have owned several homelites and pioneer saws. While they were fun to play with, when it came time to get the work done, the newer saws with chain brakes and anti vibe got the call.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


And side tensioners, also flippy caps  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Cutting my firewood in cold weather with saws w/o AV ... YES!!! Don't wish to do it any more.
> 
> In fact, I hate running any saw w/o AV even in warm weather. I did it for years, and don't wish to do it any more!



I only got the saw as a novelty. I don’t use it to cut firewood, the guy in the video wanted a trip down memory lane. I said go for it.


----------



## abbott295

I thought the other brother was named Darrell. Daryl, Darryl and Darrell.


----------



## Philbert

abbott295 said:


> I thought the other brother was named Darrell. Daryl, Darryl and Darrell.


Nope. ‘Darryl’ is named after their father, and ‘Darryl’ is named after their uncle.

The end of that show was one of the best ever. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## MFV

svk said:


> Well, quarterly bonus rolls in on Friday so I may see if I can scrounge up a hydro. I’ve got a couple cords of big aspen that has been in rounds for almost a year so I know they’ll be tougher to hand split. Plus want to get my last pile split so it can be dry by fire pit season.


I do the same thing split as much as I can by hand. But it has gotten too hot here so this weekend I will rent the 34 ton splitter from sunbelt rental. It’s not bad with the holiday weekend I can rent it from Saturday and return it Tuesday morning for 130$ it will split all I need for the winter.


----------



## turnkey4099

Hot, hot and hotter. noon and already 99. Did a bit of mowing, spotted some weeds needing some feeding so filled the 2 gal sprayer with 24d and did that. Put the big box fan in the garage aimed at the bench and sharpened a few chains. "to be sharped" nail only has one more 20" loop hanging on it. Review of the tool box shows I only have 1 spare 14" picco chain for the 193. Means a stop at Ace Hardware for another one.

New truck current'y in the hospital to get a 'parking assist needs atterntion' note cleared and hopefull comes back this evening with teh cruise control working. That 2009 GMC Sierra has no knobs, levers ets. It is all little bitty touch buttons. I ain't trained for such modern doo dads. Mechanic jsut called and said the CC works just fine and he will show me how to turn it on. What? There is more to it than just touching the one button on the steering wheel? 

Love the truck but could do without having to have a degree in compurters just to operate it.

Wooding expeditions have been put on hold until this heat wave goes away. I was out on Sunday working on teh willow clearnce project, working in the shade and gave it up by 10am. Still have uintil Sunday for it to supposedly start cooling down.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Hey guys, is this picco or lopro? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I hope that's not a Vasectomy, if it is, the Doc missed by a couple inches.


----------



## rarefish383

Ryan A said:


> The only only Mopar poster I had in my room. Cool car and lines follow that of a 66/67 Chevelle/Fairlane instead of the smooth fastback style from 68-72 Chevelle.View attachment 915316


The Dodge Coronet R/T's were essentially the same car as the Plymouth GTX's. One Dodge and one Plymouth. There might have been a slight difference in length. They were both built on the "B" body platform. Like the early Darts and Cuda's were built on the "A" body platform. Drivetrains would swap. That is, the "B" body cars would swap to another "B" body car. The R/T's and GTX's came out in 67. They had two engine options. 440 Magnum, no 6 pac's till 70, and the 426 Hemi. No 383's in 67. In 67 if you wanted a 383 you had to drop down to the Satellite. The GTX is just the performance package for the Satellite. The performance package for
the Dodge Charger and Coronet was the R/T.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is my saw.



I have 2-3 DB's with the Power Products AH 58, 92 CC engines. They have been sitting on their DB shelf for at least 3 years. I hope they sit their at least 3 more years. Then I might try and sell them to a vintage Kart racer.


----------



## SS396driver

1st load of what I figure to be 3 or 4 . Was going to do another today but the sun came round and it was just to hot . I still had to dump the trailer and unload the bed at home


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Mark,
> 
> I was wondering where you have been hiding!
> 
> One of these days I like to get up there to meet you and see your cars, hopefully with my Nephew.
> 
> The Mustang is decent on road trips!
> 
> Mike


Been busy with trucks and road trips ( for new trucks) did some work on the 68 loweredit 3 inches in front and 4 in back
I been over to moms in Carmel a few times takes about an hour and twenty so it’s not that much of a road trip


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Agreed. I got bit by the vintage saw bug and have owned several homelites and pioneer saws. While they were fun to play with, when it came time to get the work done, the newer saws with chain brakes and anti vibe got the call.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I have several old saw with no anti vibe, and a few older saws with what they called anti vibe. Last one I had out wad the lancaster 60. Ran it for about an hour. Hands were numb for hours then tingled for the next 2 days. Don't need to run them old saws anymore. Should just sell them all off.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## chipper1

Went to pick up a couple things I found on Craigslist tonight, ended up getting a few more, may even buy one more tomorrow. 
I asked if he was selling any wood working tools and he said no, then I saw a saw with quick clips on the top, a primer bulb, and it was orange . He said he wasn't selling that, good thing as I was hoping it was a 353 or a 346, it was a 440. Then I saw it, something I've been wanting for a while, but I just couldn't spend the cash on a new one when I own a skidding winch.

At the previous stop I managed to get my wife a new stove(she uses it more ).
It's a nice Jenn-air, they're , thank God for CL.
Can't wait to plug it in and see what the heck all those buttons do .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Been busy with trucks and road trips ( for new trucks) did some work on the 68 loweredit 3 inches in front and 4 in back
> I been over to moms in Carmel a few times takes about an hour and twenty so it’s not that much of a road trip
> 
> View attachment 915705


Sweet ride!
Been seeing some very nice ones on CL lately.


----------



## mountainguyed67

There’s another fire threatening my mountain place, these two were taken by a mountain neighbor an hour and a half ago from his place across and down from mine. 





This was taken on the access road by a different neighbor, he said the Sheriff already evacuated the area.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Went to pick up a couple things I found on Craigslist tonight, ended up getting a few more, may even buy one more tomorrow.
> I asked if he was selling any wood working tools and he said no, then I saw a saw with quick clips on the top, a primer bulb, and it was orange . He said he wasn't selling that, good thing as I was hoping it was a 353 or a 346, it was a 440. Then I saw it, something I've been wanting for a while, but I just couldn't spend the cash on a new one when I own a skidding winch.
> 
> At the previous stop I managed to get my wife a new stove(she uses it more ).
> It's a nice Jenn-air, they're , thank God for CL.
> Can't wait to plug it in and see what the heck all those buttons do .
> View attachment 915751


Plug it in???? I thought you were off the grid.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> 1st load
> 
> 
> SS396driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS396driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st load of what I figure to be 3 or 4 . Was going to do another today but the sun came round and it was just to hot . I still had to dump the trailer and unload the bed at homeView attachment 915693
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having severe Oak with drawl, being the resident Oak Snob. For the past couple years my farmer friends want me to get all of the dead Ash trees before the dead Oaks. The Ash seemed to grow along the river bordering the one big farm, and they are all leaning over the fence. Dept of Agri is giving her a fit about the cows getting into the river. She's in her mid 80's and can't work the cows anymore, and the old guy that used to handle them retired. One of the two girls that handled the horses was in a bad car accident two years ago, and cant work the horses yet, the other horse girl quit. The cows have been breeding out of control, and my BIL can't keep up with them. So, Doc sold off most of her herd of Long Horns. My BIL said to tell the truth, he was afraid of the Long Horns, they are mean. Doc is Pizzed at my BIL because she had to sell her LH's. I'm hoping things settle enough to get back into some Oak this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> There’s another fire threatening my mountain place, these two were taken by a mountain neighbor an hour and a half ago from his place across and down from mine.
> View attachment 915752
> 
> View attachment 915754
> 
> 
> This was taken on the access road by a different neighbor, he said the Sheriff already evacuated the area.
> View attachment 915753


That's getting too close, prayers on the way.


----------



## MustangMike

If you didn't plug it in and test it, probably none of the buttons do anything!!!


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Been busy with trucks and road trips ( for new trucks) did some work on the 68 loweredit 3 inches in front and 4 in back
> I been over to moms in Carmel a few times takes about an hour and twenty so it’s not that much of a road trip
> 
> View attachment 915705


Had a funeral service a few months ago. One of my wife's cousin was there. He had a 72 4X4 that was in mint condition when I first met him 35 years ago. He was complaining he lost the original owners manual for it. I had just sold my Dad's 72 C30, so I gave him my manual. His 4X4 was the fanciest model, with embossed upholstery, PW, PS, AC. Beautiful truck. When I saw it for the first time it impressed me how low it sat. Back then they didn't come from the factory so high. At the funeral service I asked if he still had it? "In the garage at Mom's house".


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Plug it in???? I thought you were off the grid.



We are off the consumers energy grid per se, as out town has it's own electric and we get our bill from them. That being said I would guess that they still have access to CE power and CE has access to theirs depending on demand.
I have thought it would be "cool" to find a nice wood fired oven I could put under the woodshed roof, then my wife could bake without the house getting so hot in the summer .


MustangMike said:


> If you didn't plug it in and test it, probably none of the buttons do anything!!!


Noted; before buying anything from Mike, plug it in and try it .
I'll bet you $100 it all works, just based of my talking to the people I purchased it from, and being at their home. Very nice people.


----------



## MustangMike

You just don't live as close to NYC as I do!!!


----------



## MustangMike

You probably don't know what it is like to pay over $20 for 1/2 of parking (and I'm talking a few decades ago), only to leave and realize they also stole all your toll change from your ashtray!


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> That's getting too close, prayers on the way.



It went from 125 to 400 acres overnight, no structures burned, dozer line all the way around. They’re optimistic right now. This is deja vu in a bad way, we thought our place was gonna burn last year.

This is our county supervisor, he’s really good about keeping us informed.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You probably don't know what it is like to pay over $20 for 1/2 of parking (and I'm talking a few decades ago), only to leave and realize they also stole all your toll change from your ashtray!


You probably don't know what it's like to hand them a $20 at the bridge just to get out of that nasty hole! That was back in 2003 or so and a normal occurrence . NYC is a great place to put in your mirrors, no different than Detroit, Chicago, and many of the other larger cities.
I may be a back country redneck, but I've been around a bit .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You probably don't know what it's like to hand them a $20 at the bridge just to get out of that nasty hole! That was back in 2003 or so and a normal occurrence . NYC is a great place to put in your mirrors, no different than Detroit, Chicago, and many of the other larger cities.
> I may be a back country redneck, but I've been around a bit .


I'll run to Detroit or Chicago anytime without a complaint. But NYC and anything within 100 mile radius of it sucks. Hopefully, this will be my last week OTR. Taking a local, flatbed gig.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I'll run to Detroit or Chicago anytime without a complaint. But NYC and anything within 100 mile radius of it sucks. Hopefully, this will be my last week OTR. Taking a local, flatbed gig.


When I'm getting paid it's a bit different, but I still don't like any of those options. Never minded Atlanta, Miami, or many others.
I did have a bad experience driving thru a little tiny town called Shipshewana in a cabover on a day they had their flea market going. 2hrs grinding gears to go a couple miles wasn't so fun, but it's still better than doing it on the way in or out of the options above.
My favorite runs were heading up your way . When they would say there was a run up to traverse or kalkaska all the others would be like, "they just got 8" of snow", that's when I said I'll go . The only issue was the "Michigan" mountain just north of the m-37/115 junction, you don't want to miss a gear going up that when it's slick when you're grossing 160k . Now it's not the same level of excitement since they removed the real steep part and the curves.
Thats great you'll be local, same company? Have you pulled flats before, any tarp work required?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> When I'm getting paid it's a bit different, but I still don't like any of those options. Never minded Atlanta, Miami, or many others.
> I did have a bad experience driving thru a little tiny town called Shipshewana in a cabover on a day they had their flea market going. 2hrs grinding gears to go a couple miles wasn't so fun, but it's still better than doing it on the way in or out of the options above.
> My favorite runs were heading up your way . When they would say there was a run up to traverse or kalkaska all the others would be like, "they just got 8" of snow", that's when I said I'll go . The only issue was the "Michigan" mountain just north of the m-37/115 junction, you don't want to miss a gear going up that when it's slick when you're grossing 160k . Now it's not the same level of excitement since they removed the real steep part and the curves.
> Thats great you'll be local, same company? Have you pulled flats before, any tarp work required?


Same company. There will be a LOT of tarping involved. Yes, I'm too old, and fat, and out of shape for wrestling tarps.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Same company. There will be a LOT of tarping involved. Yes, I'm too old, and fat, and out of shape for wrestling tarps.


Oh man bro .
Tarps in the snow, well .
I can tarp with the best of the middle of the rd tarpers, but that doesn't mean I want to .
Are you hoping it leads to another local gig that you don't need to tarp. 
Hopefully since it's more local you're able to tarp in the building and they help lift them with the hilo for you. My last driving job was probably 60-70% tarped, drywall doesn't like getting wet much, and the hangers like it even less lol. Steel studs don't need to be tarped, but if you have loose bands on them it's not a bad idea to toss a junk tarp on them just in case one decides it wants to try to escape.
Speaking of tapping/load securement. Last night after I got the stove(which I already installed, seems to be working lol) I picked up a few other things.
This was one bag, I hope it works, as I didn't test it and I didn't open it to see what was in it(and it says Chrysler on it), just gave the guy 20$.


----------



## SS396driver

Got tired of loading by hand . Got two more today and there’s two more left for tomorrow


----------



## Jeffkrib

Question,
Now that I have my ported 661, I'm thinking of changing over to running a 20' bar with a 3/8th 8 tooth sprocket on my PS7900. On the 661 I'm looking to run a 28' bar also with a 3/8th 8 tooth sprocket.

I've never changed sprockets, my question is will the Dolmar use the same sprocket as the Stihl I presume Oregon Pn: 22273 for both saws?


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> It went from 125 to 400 acres overnight, no structures burned, dozer line all the way around. They’re optimistic right now. This is deja vu in a bad way, we thought our place was gonna burn last year.
> 
> This is our county supervisor, he’s really good about keeping us informed.




They got it under control today. So much so that the pilots said they weren’t coming back unless called.

The helicopters were pulling water out of the local lake.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Oh man bro .
> Tarps in the snow, well .
> I can tarp with the best of the middle of the rd tarpers, but that doesn't mean I want to .
> Are you hoping it leads to another local gig that you don't need to tarp.
> Hopefully since it's more local you're able to tarp in the building and they help lift them with the hilo for you. My last driving job was probably 60-70% tarped, drywall doesn't like getting wet much, and the hangers like it even less lol. Steel studs don't need to be tarped, but if you have loose bands on them it's not a bad idea to toss a junk tarp on them just in case one decides it wants to try to escape.
> Speaking of tapping/load securement. Last night after I got the stove(which I already installed, seems to be working lol) I picked up a few other things.
> This was one bag, I hope it works, as I didn't test it and I didn't open it to see what was in it(and it says Chrysler on it), just gave the guy 20$.
> View attachment 915898


All this talk about tarps.  https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/to-cover-or-not.266277/


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> All this talk about tarps.  https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/to-cover-or-not.266277/


So you're trying to bait me into responding to a 7 yr old thread .
I had a chance to find out what was in the union mystery bag.
These will work inside the 14' enclosed trailer, not sure how much they are new, but I gave $20 for the bin/contents and that fancy bag so I'm in the black on that $20.
The ratchet binder can be fitted with whatever type of attachment hook/device I'd like, that style ratchet runs around $14.


These basket straps(used for scraping a car/tire) were in the top of the bin, I never even looked in the bag or saw it when I opened the bin, this was mainly what I was giving $20 for and I also saw a ratchet binder with a 2" strap on it. The standard version of these(yellow ones) run $27, the grey ones like these run $37 each and there are 8. My $20 went further than I thought .


But wait, there's more .
Many would throw away a shorter section like the one on the top right. I like to put two ratchet binders on them and use them for shorter needs, like going over the bucket of the tractor. If I'm hauling something on a normal basis like a mower when doing lawns, I'll cut them short enough so there is no extra to tie up, great time saving trick and it looks nice.


I'll probably buy 12 of these. They allow you to keep the ratchet below the rails when you have the strap going under the rail.


----------



## chipper1

Also snagged this Milwaukee polisher, I didn't check to see if it works while there, but it does lol. I wasn't sure if it was the grinder or the polisher, unfortunately it's the polisher, guess I lost on that $20. My other hope was that the saws-all I've had for 25 yrs that stopped working 2 wks ago just needed a cord and this one would fit. I tried the cord it fits, but no love, and the cord from the saws-all works on the polisher.


Then my scrounging purchase, also for $20 .
Been wanting one for quite a while, another 20lbs for traction in the excursion .


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> Also snagged this Milwaukee polisher, I didn't check to see if it works while there, but it does lol. I wasn't sure if it was the grinder or the polisher, unfortunately it's the polisher, guess I lost on that $20. My other hope was that the saws-all I've had for 25 yrs that stopped working 2 wks ago just needed a cord and this one would fit. I tried the cord it fits, but no love, and the cord from the saws-all works on the polisher.
> View attachment 916040
> 
> Then my scrounging purchase, also for $20 .
> Been wanting one for quite a while, another 20lbs for traction in the excursion .
> View attachment 916041


Some nice grabs.

Doe the sawzall have replaceable brushes? After 25 years might be that simple.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> Some nice grabs.
> 
> Does the sawzall have replaceable brushes? After 25 years might be that simple.


Thanks.

I'm sure it does have brushes, and that could be all that's wrong. I didn't smell anything when it went out, just stopped, no sign of slowing. I thought I cut the clients power somehow .
I'll probably be buying a dewalt cordless since I have all the batteries including a 60 volt, now to find a deal on one of them before I need it .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> My other hope was that the saws-all I've had for 25 yrs that stopped working 2 wks ago just needed a cord and this one would fit


25 years - I'm thinking if you bought that new that it has the plastic case? Just pulled mine out last week for the big project and my buddy noted the good condition of the metal case. I'm thinking it's close to 30 years old and they went to the plastic case shortly after that. Earlier ones had the fixed cord. 

Craigslist wasn't around back then but you probably got it at a barn sale knowing you.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Earlier ones had the fixed cord.


Milwaukee catalog used to list 20 versions of the 'same' tool; took a sharp read to understand the differences. Sometimes single speed, 2-speed, or variable speed. Sometimes fixed or removable cord. Sometimes a kit. Sometimes different amps or voltages, etc. Same thing with Delta power tools when they were a commercial / industrial grade.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Milwaukee catalog used to list 20 versions of the 'same' tool; took a sharp read to understand the differences. Sometimes single speed, 2-speed, or variable speed. Sometimes fixed or removable cord. Sometimes a kit. Sometimes different voltages, etc. Same thing with Delta power tools when they were a commercial / industrial grade.
> 
> Philbert


Yes, that is true. As I remember it though, the detachable cord had just been phased in and the metal case was about to be discontinued in that era. Mine says Sawzall Plus which was one of the differentiating names I'm sure. Now it seems lots of stuff can be had in a commemorative model, special edition, and the like with a unique color for 50th anniversary or whatever other occasion.

Funny... you said catalog. Those are going away too, maybe at different rates in some industries.


----------



## sean donato

I think you guys are going a little far back with 30 years for that Sawzall... I remember seeing them as a kid new on the shelf, in metal cases. I'd say more like 20 years have or take a few.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, did something real important today!

Took the Mustang up to NH to visit my Daughter, her other half, and my new Grandson!

Everyone is doing well, and ... other than numerous Traffic jams, the Mustang did real well. I'm really liking the new tires I put on it.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> 25 years - I'm thinking if you bought that new that it has the plastic case? Just pulled mine out last week for the big project and my buddy noted the good condition of the metal case. I'm thinking it's close to 30 years old and they went to the plastic case shortly after that. Earlier ones had the fixed cord. View attachment 916077
> 
> Craigslist wasn't around back then but you probably got it at a barn sale knowing you.


If I remember correctly a friend who's an electrician gave it to me because his work gave him with a new one. I think his new one was like that with the quick clamp setup.
Mine has the metal box.
I've never removed the cord when I put it in the box.


sean donato said:


> I think you guys are going a little far back with 30 years for that Sawzall... I remember seeing them as a kid new on the shelf, in metal cases. I'd say more like 20 years have or take a few.


Nope, I may have had it longer than 25, I didn't want to stretch it though, it's not a fish story.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, did something real important today!
> 
> Took the Mustang up to NH to visit my Daughter, her other half, and my new Grandson!
> 
> Everyone is doing well, and ... other than numerous Traffic jams, the Mustang did real well. I'm really liking the new tires I put on it.


Congrats Mike.
How many grandkids do you have now.


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> I think you guys are going a little far back with 30 years for that Sawzall... I remember seeing them as a kid new on the shelf, in metal cases. I'd say more like 20 years have or take a few.


Looks like I've only had mine for about 24 years, so i guess I'm younger than I thought!  I was guessing I got it early to mid 90's. I do know that the plastic case was becoming common right about then. As mentioned, they did have multiple models so it was probably phased in - I may have even chosen this model for the steel case, but can't remember that detail.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Looks like I've only had mine for about 24 years


Did you dig out the receipt .
I saw one today down your way, it looked about as nice as yours, iirc it was $125.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Did you dig out the receipt .
> I saw one today down your way, it looked about as nice as yours, iirc it was $125.


Yeah, it was right there in my diary! 

I have managed to keep mine nice, mostly because I'm not a contractor who uses it daily and when it does get loaned out, I usually go with it.


----------



## tfp

Neighbor had a big ironbark removed and the tree crew left me the barrels and a monster crotch. Took 3 loads with the mudguards touching the road before I had to stop due to a 3 day lockdown about to start, which means I moved about 1.5 tonnes of wood. I rarely get green wood. I had to noodle each round in to thirds just to be able to lift it. Ironbark is terrible to cut when the bark is on due to it being loaded with dirt. I had to sharpen every 4-5 cuts, which made for a long day. It will make up for the trouble next year when it's seasoned - my preferred heating wood.


----------



## JustJeff

tfp said:


> Neighbor had a big ironbark removed and the tree crew left me the barrels and a monster crotch. Took 3 loads with the mudguards touching the road before I had to stop due to a 3 day lockdown about to start, which means I moved about 1.5 tonnes of wood. I rarely get green wood. I had to noodle each round in to thirds just to be able to lift it. Ironbark is terrible to cut when the bark is on due to it being loaded with dirt. I had to sharpen every 4-5 cuts, which made for a long day. It will make up for the trouble next year when it's seasoned - my preferred heating wood.
> View attachment 916166


Man that wood has a pretty grain and color...looks highly valuable!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

I was wondering if it's ever milled into lumber?


----------



## svk

NYC is a different world. People will literally pass you on city streets or at a stop sign if you don’t cross the intersections fast enough.

It’s not bad for a day trip but I can see it would get annoying after a while. Also I noticed lots of cars have damage, assuming because their owners drive like jackasses. 

When we lived in upstate we’d try to take the kids to Coney Island once a year.


----------



## Lee192233

My two year old was doing some scrounging this morning. Said he was hauling logs like daddy. I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> Looks like I've only had mine for about 24 years, so i guess I'm younger than I thought!  I was guessing I got it early to mid 90's. I do know that the plastic case was becoming common right about then. As mentioned, they did have multiple models so it was probably phased in - I may have even chosen this model for the steel case, but can't remember that detail.


I asked my one uncle when he thought he bought his last Sawzall in a metal box, and he said sometime in the early 90s as well. Guess when your a product of the 80s and remember most of the 90s 25 odd years isn't that far away. Lol


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Congrats Mike.
> How many grandkids do you have now.


We are up to 5, 3 boys (1 - 14) and 2 girls (3 + 6).


----------



## morewood

mountainguyed67 said:


> They got it under control today. So much so that the pilots said they weren’t coming back unless called.
> 
> The helicopters were pulling water out of the local lake.
> 
> View attachment 915972
> 
> View attachment 915973


Gotta ask what you're trolling for?

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67

morewood said:


> Gotta ask what you're trolling for?
> 
> Shea



Not my pictures, there’s several species in the lake.


----------



## Philbert

Saw this guy hanging around the neighborhood earlier . . . 




Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Three more green wheelbarrow loads from THE rope swing tree. @Cowboy254 you'll have to squint at the first two and imagine that they are different as I didn't get a photo of the first load. I'm not up to the Olympic level stacking of @chipper1 but the total volume of wood may be similar.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged up another wheelbarrow tonight! A two wheel model. Well, it's not exactly what you think. It was in the yard next to my big project with a $200 sign on it and I couldn't pass it up. It's in fine condition, low hours, garage kept, professionally serviced, and really no downside (well, except it's gas.) If I decide I don't want it, I know there are guys who will pay real money for that green paint.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Three more green wheelbarrow loads from THE rope swing tree. @Cowboy254 you'll have to squint at the first two and imagine that they are different as I didn't get a photo of the first load. I'm not up to the Olympic level stacking of @chipper1 but the total volume of wood may be similar. View attachment 916285
> View attachment 916285
> View attachment 916286


Looks like it's up to my standards .
Took a drive up to Mt Pleasant today, I couldn't believe how many more white oak I saw with little to no leaves on them, the gypsy moths have really done a lot of damage. When I was out in Grand Haven and Muskegon the other day I saw much of the same, very sad.


H-Ranch said:


> Scrounged up another wheelbarrow tonight! A two wheel model. Well, it's not exactly what you think. It was in the yard next to my big project with a $200 sign on it and I couldn't pass it up. It's in fine condition, low hours, garage kept, professionally serviced, and really no downside (well, except it's gas.) If I decide I don't want it, I know there are guys who will pay real money for that green paint. View attachment 916313


Can you cut the top off the gas tank and remove the engine and generator, should work well .
Nice score  , you're right, many guys would give quite a bit for that fancy paint job.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Saw this guy hanging around the neighborhood earlier . . .
> 
> View attachment 916271
> 
> 
> Philbert


Really drew a crowd lol. 
That was a big tree, did it damage the roof, then the big guns got called out?
Hopefully they spun around and removed the Ash before it gets any worse, don't need anyone getting a headache from falling branches.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Nice score  , you're right, many guys would give quite a bit for that fancy paint job.


Yeah, I thought so too. He put it out today with no Craigslist or Facebook listing. It's a semi-rural, low traffic side road so only his neighbors would see it. A guy with money who basically wanted more space in his garage after he had a Generac installed.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I thought so too. He put it out today with no Craigslist or Facebook listing. It's a semi-rural, low traffic side road so only his neighbors would see it. A guy with money who basically wanted more space in his garage after he had a Generac installed.


Thats the way to get a great deal.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Thats the way to get a great deal.


He had a homeowner chipper also for $200 but it's way too small for what I would want. Don't need one anyway. I'm sure it was barely used - heck, he can't have more than 5 trees in his yard.


----------



## tfp

djg james said:


> I was wondering if it's ever milled into lumber?


It can be. Some people have success with it but i've found it shrinks a whole heap. I have a high failure rate so far with it using my CSM - most of it ended up as garden bed frames. Lots of movement and cracking.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> I was wondering if it's ever milled into lumber?



It absolutely is, but there's a bit of a shortage at the moment. We're waiting on some to clad part of our house. 

Just checking in. We're stihl away, done a bit of fishing but nothing worth writing home or posting on a firewood scrounging forum yet. The weather has been nice and warm though, and we have more fishing to come.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> He had a homeowner chipper also for $200 but it's way too small for what I would want. Don't need one anyway. I'm sure it was barely used - heck, he can't have more than 5 trees in his yard.


Locust , and "free" lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Locust , and "free" lol.
> View attachment 916393


Yeah, I did see that one already and wouldn't mind having it but my plate is kinda full right now. 

I did update my status for you a week or two ago re: free firewood. LOL


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I did see that one already and wouldn't mind having it but my plate is kinda full right now.
> 
> I did update my status for you a week or two ago re: free firewood. LOL


But but but it's locust .
Maybe you don't want your place to look like mine.
I need to get 4 cord out, that will get my split pile down a bit, then I can work on a log pile out back. My only normal customer(only one I'll commit to) will probably take 3-4 this fall also, I should give here a call. I missed a 14' dump trailer earlier this week , that would have helped a bit, but it also would have eaten into my profits, and the kids unloading profits lol.


----------



## Philbert

I don’t need the wood, but I do have a couple of chainsaws to test. Not the same place as shown with the crane, but a neighbor doing some heavy brush removal.

He has several piles like this: asked permission to pick through, as long as I left the piles at least as neat as I found them.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Wish it was around here, I'd like to have those segments.


----------



## Philbert

Went back and pulled out a bunch of 3-4" diameter sections, to test a battery chainsaw and some 'Nano' chain. Left the piles neater than I found them, and, between the battery saw and my compound loppers, I was almost Ninja quiet (here in the city).




Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Independence Day weekend


----------



## MustangMike

It is obvious that when Nate says Happy Independence Day, it is "NO BULL"!!!

Happy 4th Everyone!


----------



## JustJeff

Steak, in its natural habitat!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hope everyone has a great fourth. I’m splitting wood this morning with a rented iron and oak (GREAT unit BTW) and then more boating.


----------



## Philbert

Still have one of those wood fired outboards? Can you use them so close to the BWCAW?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Forgot my brined, upside down Turkey.


----------



## rarefish383

Ran up to camp in WV Friday morning. got up there about 2:30. This is what my field looked like when I got there.






To put it into perspective, this is what the first pass looked like when I turned around to come back. I have to double up on the first pass because there is no room for the discharge to go.





After I get one path in, the X540 will take on most anything I throw at it.













Pics when I left Saturday afternoon.


----------



## rarefish383

I got a little time in on the cabin too. Got the wiring in for two baseboard heaters, and got the paneling up around the big window. The big window came out of the old house trailer. i wasn't sure if it would look alright, but the price was right. Turned out pretty good, and the Pine paneling looks good around it.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I got a little time in on the cabin too. Got the wiring in for two baseboard heaters, and got the paneling up around the big window. The big window came out of the old house trailer. i wasn't sure if it would look alright, but the price was right. Turned out pretty good, and the Pine paneling looks good around it.


Beautiful view and neat cabin


----------



## svk

Got the job done yesterday around 12:30 then hit the lake for several hours before handing off the kids and heading to my friend’s for dinner. As I mentioned previously, the rented Iron and Oak is a real nice unit...$75 well spent versus dropping $1100 plus on a box store splitter.

Chased one little garter out of the rounds, so I caught him and put him safely in the pile of splits so he can keep the mice out.


----------



## Lee192233

Hope everyone had a fun and safe 4th! I had a good long weekend at our family's place in Door County. Did a little fishing, swimming, jet skiing and hanging with my parents, brothers and all our kids. Been a long time since we were all together. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> Hope everyone had a fun and safe 4th! I had a good long weekend at our family's place in Door County. Did a little fishing, swimming, jet skiing and hanging with my parents, brothers and all our kids. Been a long time since we were all together.
> 
> Have a great day!


Beautiful area, spent some time in drydock at the shipyard in Sturgeon Bay when I was stationed on the USCGC Mackinaw.


----------



## Lee192233

Lionsfan said:


> Beautiful area, spent some time in drydock at the shipyard in Sturgeon Bay when I was stationed on the USCGC Mackinaw.


We really like it. Our cabin is in the low rent area south of the channel on Little Sturgeon Bay. We don't stray north of Sturgeon Bay on the weekends much. We leave that for the tourists. It can be a zoo!


----------



## svk

Really enjoyed Door County. Was one of the very few adult trips my STBE and I had during the time we had children.


----------



## H-Ranch

Busy, busy day today. I think I heard something about a holiday.  

Working on the big project and it's taking it out of me, especially in the 90° heat.

Worked on this when I got up this morning. Scrounged it up for free, but the microswitches for the score don't quite work perfectly. 

Also worked on this freebie during coffee hour. I actually like my other one better, but the only example of this one I can find online sold for $750 and says its from 1910. 

Picked up a couple loads of spruce from one neighbor. 


And cherry from another neighbor along with the last of THE rope swing tree. 




Working on this now. 

Oops, done working and time to go to the refrigerator...


----------



## djg james

I think I mentioned I lost my two firewood cutting areas that were two miles from my house due to progress. The arborist got a chipper that takes up to 18" so my select firewood is being chipped up now instead of being dropped off at the burn pile. Plus, he's in the firewood business now, so I don't think I'll be able to get anymore from him.
So I did a search on Craig's List and found a guy who had a pile of 'seasoned' firewood in the neighboring town. I just got my new ST plates for my trailer, so now I'm legal. If anyone in Illinois was refusing to pay the annual $100 increase in plates like I was, check into the Lifetime ST plates. Big savings.
I checked out the new log dump last Friday and went to pick up some elm today. I think it's Red Elm by the smell. It's in a residential area some no cutting was allowed. So I'm not sure this qualifies as a scrounge since I didn't fire up a saw. I got a trailer load and the bed of my pickup. The good thing is it's only 10 miles away and I can take the back roads most of the way and can drive only 35 mph. Trailer bounces a lot and I'd rather go slow for safety. I got the pieces I could lift and left the larger stuff. The bad thing is the cuts were all angled like the guy used a improperly sharpened chain. Man I hate that when I do it. And they were all different lengths. Never burned ed Elm so I don't no how it will burn. Supposedly good BTUs so we'll see. And it was green. I've got a two year or so supply of dry so it can weight. We'll see how well it weathers, too. This is my first official scrounge of the year. A pick up load of Red Elm left. Not much decent wood left. Lots of Pine, Maple and Boxelder. Lot of small branches for camp wood.
On my way to pick up this wood, I pasted another arborist taking down a Brandford pear, but was told the homeowner was keeping it. I asked if he had a log yard I could cut at and he said no. No one allowed to cut on his property (liability). Plus he said it's only large stuff. He said he's got a chipper that will handle up to 19" for production sake. He said he could drop a load on my property, but it's all big, 3 foot and larger. So I passed on that.
What's with you professional arborist wanting to speed the process up and chip up good firewood?  .
So I'll keep looking for something else.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I think I mentioned I lost my two firewood cutting areas that were two miles from my house due to progress. The arborist got a chipper that takes up to 18" so my select firewood is being chipped up now instead of being dropped off at the burn pile. Plus, he's in the firewood business now, so I don't think I'll be able to get anymore from him.
> So I did a search on Craig's List and found a guy who had a pile of 'seasoned' firewood in the neighboring town. I just got my new ST plates for my trailer, so now I'm legal. If anyone in Illinois was refusing to pay the annual $100 increase in plates like I was, check into the Lifetime ST plates. Big savings.
> I checked out the new log dump last Friday and went to pick up some elm today. I think it's Red Elm by the smell. It's in a residential area some no cutting was allowed. So I'm not sure this qualifies as a scrounge since I didn't fire up a saw. I got a trailer load and the bed of my pickup. The good thing is it's only 10 miles away and I can take the back roads most of the way and can drive only 35 mph. Trailer bounces a lot and I'd rather go slow for safety. I got the pieces I could lift and left the larger stuff. The bad thing is the cuts were all angled like the guy used a improperly sharpened chain. Man I hate that when I do it. And they were all different lengths. Never burned ed Elm so I don't no how it will burn. Supposedly good BTUs so we'll see. And it was green. I've got a two year or so supply of dry so it can weight. We'll see how well it weathers, too. This is my first official scrounge of the year. A pick up load of Red Elm left. Not much decent wood left. Lots of Pine, Maple and Boxelder. Lot of small branches for camp wood.
> On my way to pick up this wood, I pasted another arborist taking down a Brandford pear, but was told the homeowner was keeping it. I asked if he had a log yard I could cut at and he said no. No one allowed to cut on his property (liability). Plus he said it's only large stuff. He said he's got a chipper that will handle up to 19" for production sake. He said he could drop a load on my property, but it's all big, 3 foot and larger. So I passed on that.
> What's with you professional arborist wanting to speed the process up and chip up good firewood?  .
> So I'll keep looking for something else.
> 
> View attachment 916820


Nice score.
Funny you can't cut there because it's residential, but the tree guy did.
Elm burns nice, but can be terrible to split as its stringy.
Not sure what he's you work, but you could ask these arborist if you could meet them on site and they could load logs right onto your trailer. If they are doing large jobs that may save them time dumping a load of chips at their yard or across town. I had a guy who did lot clearing who did this for me. It was hard sitting there watching all the prime and easy to work with 12-16" wood go into the chipper , but at least he set the dead standing wood aside for me . It was a nice win win deal for both of us .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> Funny you can't cut there because it's residential, but the tree guy did.
> Elm burns nice, but can be terrible to split as its stringy.
> Not sure what he's you work, but you could ask these arborist if you could meet them on site and they could load logs right onto your trailer. If they are doing large jobs that may save them time dumping a load of chips at their yard or across town. I had a guy who did lot clearing who did this for me. It was hard sitting there watching all the prime and easy to work with 12-16" wood go into the chipper , but at least he set the dead standing wood aside for me . It was a nice win win deal for both of us .


Yes, I plan on doing that next. I have his contact info. I just don't like being on call, but sometimes you got to do something you don't like to do to come out ahead. I'm still waiting for the two small parts for my 038's oil pump to come in, so now without a saw, it will have to wait.


----------



## JustJeff

Elm is good wood in my opinion. Dead standing splits ok but green can be a nightmare. I like to stack the rounds for a year and then it splits much better. If you're using an axe, I recommend passing on elm.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Elm is good wood in my opinion. Dead standing splits ok but green can be a nightmare. I like to stack the rounds for a year and then it splits much better. If you're using an axe, I recommend passing on elm.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Oh No! I gave up on an ax or maul years ago, thankfully. I have just one of those $1000 farm store splitters and nothing fancy. But it does a good job even though it may be slow. I work slow these days.
I forgot to mention, the residential log dump is just a place he dumps his wood, not cut it up. So no saws.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Oh No! I gave up on an ax or maul years ago, thankfully. I have just one of those $1000 farm store splitters and nothing fancy. But it does a good job even though it may be slow. I work slow these days.
> I forgot to mention, the residential log dump is just a place he dumps his wood, not cut it up. So no saws.


I see now.
When splitting elm sometimes I put a 4x6 sideways on top of the rail so the round will bump up against it and the wedge will cut all the way thru the round to the 4x6. This will help cut the fibers all the way thru. Just be careful as this can cause the wood(either the 4x6 or the round) to pop out if the ends of the rounds are not cut square or you hit a knot.


----------



## SimonHS

djg james said:


> I'm still waiting for the two small parts for my 038's oil pump to come in, so now without a saw, it will have to wait.



Buy more saws!


----------



## djg james

SimonHS said:


> Buy more saws!


The 038 is my main saw and the fix was suppose to take only a week and I already have a 046 that needs more attention. Spring fishing and yard work has taken up most of my time. But man I hate to cut, split, haul and stack firewood in the St. Louis's heat and humidity. Could be why I haven't been too ambitious.


----------



## svk

Leave elm laying out in the elements for 2-3 years then it splits nice. Or just noodle it from the start.


----------



## H-Ranch

Finished up the spruce logs next door. I know you guys get bored of my wheelbarrow load pics, so here's an action shot of me dumping the first load from the green wheelbarrow. (Don't look too close and don't tell @Cowboy254 that I forgot the camera.)

2nd load. 

And 3rd load to see if I could make a load taller than @chipper1. OK, so the bottom 4 rounds are taller than Brett, I meant taller than his bucket loads.  

And...


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Finished up the spruce logs next door. I know you guys get bored of my wheelbarrow load pics, so here's an action shot of me dumping the first load from the green wheelbarrow. (Don't look too close and don't tell @Cowboy254 that I forgot the camera.)View attachment 916962
> 
> 2nd load. View attachment 916963
> 
> And 3rd load to see if I could make a load taller than @chipper1. OK, so the bottom 4 rounds are taller than Brett, I meant taller than his bucket loads.  View attachment 916961
> 
> And...View attachment 916964


I managed to cut a few small cherry trees up today(6-8"), the ms200 rear handle did a fine job. I even split the biggest pieces with the fiscars 25, still need to pick them up and get them hauled into the woodshed. 
I'm pretty sure you beat me on the height of the load, and you're right, making it taller than me doesn't take much lol. Heck I think my boy may beat me in height before his 14th BD, he's got about a 1/2" to go .
Made up the street about 30 min.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> I managed to cut a few small cherry trees up today(6-8"), the ms200 rear handle did a fine job. I even split the biggest pieces with the fiscars 25, still need to pick them up and get them hauled into the woodshed.
> I'm pretty sure you beat me on the height of the load, and you're right, making it taller than me doesn't take much lol. Heck I think my boy may beat me in height before his 14th BD, he's got about a 1/2" to go .
> Made up the street about 30 min.


Chipper, cut up a few oversized logs which wouldn’t fit in the firebox today. The choice of saw….. the rear handle Ms201. Been a while since I’ve run it and forgotten how nice it is to run. I have to say it has a decent amount of chugging power and a fairly wide power band.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Chipper, cut up a few oversized logs which wouldn’t fit in the firebox today. The choice of saw….. the rear handle Ms201. Been a while since I’ve run it and forgotten how nice it is to run. I have to say it has a decent amount of chugging power and a fairly wide power band.


Glad you're liking it. I replaced it with another one that was well used, couldn't be without one, they are very handy. I run mine quite a bit, right now its needing a new chain or the one on it straightened out, I trashed it flush cutting a few trees near a house in someone's landscaping.


----------



## moresnow

chipper1 said:


> .
> Not sure what he's you work, but you could ask these arborist if you could meet them on site and they could load logs right onto your trailer.


This is a really good bet. I can do it here easily. Everyone is happy. Enjoy the Elm. Burns great.


----------



## sean donato

Well boys just bought a echo 610evl off den. Didn't really need it, but had the extra money from working for my uncle and have always wanted a twin cylinder saw. Eagerly waiting for it to show up so I can tear into it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Hmmmm.


----------



## Lee192233

Thanks to our friends north of the border for sharing some Arctic air! 93 on Monday to 63 for a high today. It's 57 right now. Great working weather.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks to our friends north of the border for sharing some Arctic air! 93 on Monday to 63 for a high today. It's 57 right now. Great working weather.


Cooler here too. Just had some good rain over night that is now tapering off. The bummer is that yesterday the mosquitoes came out heavy for the first time this year  . I don't plan on doing much outside at the house until they die off, glad I was able to get so much done already this yr. Hopefully they're gone quick and I can keep getting projects done.
Hope you get lots done.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> The bummer is that yesterday the mosquitoes came out heavy for the first time this year  .


Man, you ain't kidding. Mostly they don't bother me much, but last night I walked out to the woodpile to do a little splitting and had 20 of them in my face. So bad that I couldn't work until I went in to get some DEET. Even after 45 minutes or so they were starting to buzz around again.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Cooler here too. Just had some good rain over night that is now tapering off. The bummer is that yesterday the mosquitoes came out heavy for the first time this year  . I don't plan on doing much outside at the house until they die off, glad I was able to get so much done already this yr. Hopefully they're gone quick and I can keep getting projects done.
> Hope you get lots done.


Thanks. Putting an engine in a 17 Equinox. 18k miles on the last oil change. Went till it blew the chain and bent every valve! Some people!




Watch out for those mosquitoes! They're bad here too.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks. Putting an engine in a 17 Equinox. 18k miles on the last oil change. Went till it blew the chain and bent every valve! Some people!
> View attachment 917184
> 
> View attachment 917185
> 
> Watch out for those mosquitoes! They're bad here too.


At least you're not doing it in the driveway  .
I just snagged up a 2008 Toyota Camry, I only popped the hood because the seller wanted me too, didn't even check the oil. For the price it wouldn't have made a difference in me buying it or not. 
Sorry @MustangMike lol.


Speaking of oil, scored this gallon a couple days ago for the small equipment.


----------



## Philbert

Neighbor’s garage sale. One to cut bushy branches, one to find bar nuts.





Philbert


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> Glad you're liking it. I replaced it with another one that was well used, couldn't be without one, they are very handy. I run mine quite a bit, right now its needing a new chain or the one on it straightened out, I trashed it flush cutting a few trees near a house in someone's landscaping.


Just discovered a big down side to the rear handle ms 201, they don’t sell this saw in Aus, I figured virtually every part would be the same as the top handle version. I just dropped into my dealer to buy a spare air filter, the air filter is not the same as on the ms 201t and Stihl doesn’t sell the one for the rear handle version in Aus. I can buy one through eBay from the states but costs around 3 times as much. I’ll hold off for now.


----------



## farmer steve

Saw this on FB. What to do with that hollow rotten at the bottom tree.


----------



## JustJeff

Gypsy moth caterpillars have decimated the trees at my childhood home. Big red maple I used to climb as a kid and a couple big oaks. My mom is worried about them but the experts say the trees will survive.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you guys have OPM, Oak Precssionary Moth? It's found its way here and is nasty. The caterpillars are hairy and the hairs cause nasty nasty reactions in people and animals. Round my way there are lots of oaks and OPM is here.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Gypsy moth caterpillars have decimated the trees at my childhood home. Big red maple I used to climb as a kid and a couple big oaks. My mom is worried about them but the experts say the trees will survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Don't recall seeing them eat maples. I've been wrong before. Ask my wife. Places in our area where the oaks were hit, the tree's succumbed in a couple years. The state was doing spraying on state forest land with BT to cut back on losses.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Found this a week ago at the beginning of a hike. We reported it, and a spotter plane showed up pretty quickly. Then a helicopter dropping water on it, based in Mammoth.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Don't recall seeing them eat maples. I've been wrong before. Ask my wife. Places in our area where the oaks were hit, the tree's succumbed in a couple years. The state was doing spraying on state forest land with BT to cut back on losses.


Haven't seen them in maples myself, but our trees around my immediate area are getting killed off and quick to boot. Just came up the side of the mountain(hill really) from my parents place and wad amazed at all the leaf less oaks I saw. Back behind the house I may be loosing more trees, still have one reasonably large poplar out back and it doesn't seems to be phased by whatever is killing off the oaks. I have been finding a metric ton of spotted lantern flys on our trees. Problem is the tape doesn't help much when you live by a Forrest that isn't maintained.


----------



## JustJeff

They (the city) sprayed the oak forest/park across the road. The sugar maple is only partly molested but the dark red maple leaves must be their favourite because they munched them all down.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Saw this on FB. What to do with that hollow rotten at the bottom tree.
> View attachment 917366


Neat use of it for sure.
What I'm not sure about is the location of it, kinda looks like a cage at a zoo  .


----------



## MustangMike

The Gypsy Moths hit the Sugar Maples up on my property very hard a few decades ago. There were very few Oaks up there at the time, but they preferred the Sugar Maple over Black Cherry and Ash.

Recently, I see more Red Oak and Black Birch ... they used to be very rare up there.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The Gypsy Moths hit the Sugar Maples up on my property very hard a few decades ago. There were very few Oaks up there at the time, but they preferred the Sugar Maple over Black Cherry and Ash.
> 
> Recently, I see more Red Oak and Black Birch ... they used to be very rare up there.


I find it odd they are hitting the white oak here so bad. I always remember seeing them in the cherry trees in the past, maybe they are a new variant .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Found this a week ago at the beginning of a hike. We reported it, and a spotter plane showed up pretty quickly. Then a helicopter dropping water on it, based in Mammoth.
> 
> View attachment 917458


Wow, at least you saw it right away. Was it caused by lightening.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Just discovered a big down side to the rear handle ms 201, they don’t sell this saw in Aus, I figured virtually every part would be the same as the top handle version. I just dropped into my dealer to buy a spare air filter, the air filter is not the same as on the ms 201t and Stihl doesn’t sell the one for the rear handle version in Aus. I can buy one through eBay from the states but costs around 3 times as much. I’ll hold off for now.


That's a bummer. How much thru eBay.
Do you know anyone buying a saw from Randy, sure he could drop one in the box.
How bad is yours, mine last forever it seems, but we don't have the dense species you have there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Wow, at least you saw it right away. Was it caused by lightening.



Yes, they said lightning. I think it was started three days earlier when other lightning fires kicked off, it just wasn’t noticed right away. It had already burned half way through the trunk of a 3’ green tree, the burn area was white hot. And Fire was 35’ up the trunk. It would have toppled eventually, maybe spreading to another tree.


----------



## Logger nate

Little smoky here today


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I find it odd they are hitting the white oak here so bad. I always remember seeing them in the cherry trees in the past, maybe they are a new variant .


It's actually funny you mention them in cherry. Years ago, when we still lived on the farm the gypsy moths came through and darn near took out the entire orchard. Oddly enough the cherry trees were untouched. The apple, and pear trees got nailed hard. The mulberry trees faired pretty well.


----------



## cantoo

I bought a new saw but it's not a Stihl. 32 lbs of wrist breaking power. That's a load of cedar I milled for my nephew, the bigger beams are 5 1/2 x 7 1/4" x 14'long. I ripped a couple of the boards just to see what it would be like. Let me just say it's a handful of a saw to run. The boy won't be running it for awhile.


----------



## MustangMike

We had a lot of webs in our Black Cherry trees in the fall last year, but I was told they are not Gypsy Moths, which usually arrive in the Spring. They did not seem to do much damage.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> That's a bummer. How much thru eBay.
> Do you know anyone buying a saw from Randy, sure he could drop one in the box.
> How bad is yours, mine last forever it seems, but we don't have the dense species you have there.


The current filter is in very good condition, don’t know anyone bringing in a saw but you go me thinking maybe I should buy another ported saw, purely to save a few $ on a single filter  .


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> We had a lot of webs in our Black Cherry trees in the fall last year, but I was told they are not Gypsy Moths, which usually arrive in the Spring. They did not seem to do much damage.


Tent caterpillars Mike. They do more damage than you can see because they eat all young, new leaves. They like my pecan tree and apple trees. I duct tape my propane torch to a long pole to get the ones that are high up in the trees.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

farmer steve said:


> Tent caterpillars Mike. They do more damage than you can see because they eat all young, new leaves. They like my pecan tree and apple trees. *I duct tape my propane torch to a long pole to get the ones that are high up in the trees.*


Damn, that's a good idea.


----------



## farmer steve

I see you out there lurking @Lionsfan.  Happy birthday buddy,


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> Busy, busy day today. I think I heard something about a holiday.
> 
> Working on the big project and it's taking it out of me, especially in the 90° heat.
> 
> Worked on this when I got up this morning. Scrounged it up for free, but the microswitches for the score don't quite work perfectly. View attachment 916808
> 
> Also worked on this freebie during coffee hour. I actually like my other one better, but the only example of this one I can find online sold for $750 and says its from 1910. View attachment 916809
> 
> Picked up a couple loads of spruce from one neighbor. View attachment 916810
> View attachment 916811
> 
> And cherry from another neighbor along with the last of THE rope swing tree. View attachment 916812
> 
> View attachment 916813
> View attachment 916814
> 
> Working on this now. View attachment 916815
> 
> Oops, done working and time to go to the refrigerator...


Right in the center of the seat edge, on the back side, mine had a small brass tag that said “ Marbles Chair Company”. Mine had a dark red stain on it when I got it. I didn’t even notice the tag till I stripped it. A friend saw mine and asked if I could do his wife’s, fathers rocker. I said sure. One of her brothers started on it years ago. Every piece has cracks in it. The brother didn’t bother with stripper, start right at it with a belt sander. It HAD four spindles going from each arm to the seat. They’re all missing. The curved arms are made of 3 pieces of wood glued together. One joint started to spread and the brother tried to drive a flat blade screw driver in it to open it up to glue. Now there are two big rectangle gouges that need to be fixed. The seat frame is there, but the seat it’s self is gone. I told him I had 60-80 hours in the one I did for my son in law, and it was 100% intact. I’d expect his to take 2-300 hours, and not to expect it back for at least a year. He looked a bit shocked. Several dowels are broken, I have to drill them out. Once I got started the few pieces I did cleaned up nice. But, it’s such a wreck. If I only have an hour or so, I look at it and walk away. I need at least a whole Saturday to get into it. Maybe once I get going I’ll surprise us both. If it were mine, I wouldn’t try to save it.


----------



## cantoo

Made another live deck for my mill. The rollers are to make it easier to move logs back and forth to keep them close to the blade end. These cedar logs are scrounged from a lot I cleared last year. They will be 4x4 and 6x6 posts. The slabs all get cut into campfire wood.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 917132


Hey, look what happens? I go to WV for a couple days, and out pops a 610. My old saw guy says he has one buried in his shop some where. Another old friend has a Sachs KMS 4 with a Wankle 3 cylinder Rotary .


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> I bought a new saw but it's not a Stihl. 32 lbs of wrist breaking power. That's a load of cedar I milled for my nephew, the bigger beams are 5 1/2 x 7 1/4" x 14'long. I ripped a couple of the boards just to see what it would be like. Let me just say it's a handful of a saw to run. The boy won't be running it for awhile.


Is that a 14”. I picked up a 14” at auction a few years ago for $75. The first time I pulled the trigger the torque scared the crap out of me. It’s still sitting in a corner of the garage.


----------



## rarefish383

Oops I blew the pic up16”. I’ll look at mine tomorro, I think it’s 14.


----------



## cantoo

Yup a 16 1/2" saw. It sure draws a lot of power too. I couldn't imagine holding onto it for cutting hardwood.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Don't recall seeing them eat maples. I've been wrong before. Ask my wife. Places in our area where the oaks were hit, the tree's succumbed in a couple years. The state was doing spraying on state forest land with BT to cut back on losses.


My cousin got his spray rig from a tree company out of New England, must have been 30 years ago. As they came South it was like the scorched earth warfare. Once they went through you didn’t need the spray rig anymore, not an Oak left. I remember Town Hill, Big and Little Savage mountains, bald. Our spray rig was a Bean 200 gallon that would spray 125’. It must have been more like 40 years ago. I put in 30 at UPS, been retired 5. I remember dragging that inch and a half, 500 PSI hose around yards. I think my cousins rig was 1000 gallons, on a tandem axle. It had a swivel seat and water cannon, just point and squeeze. No hose to drag. Md sprayed from planes. I think they used Carbaryl (Seven).


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Yup a 16 1/2" saw. It sure draws a lot of power too. I couldn't imagine holding onto it for cutting hardwood.


I was told an Amish family that built timber framed homes and barns used mine for the big joinery. I know some of the Amish by me will use a DeWalt battery tool, but not the same tool with a cord. They say the cord ties them to the English ways. Anyway, that’s a big saw!


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> The current filter is in very good condition, don’t know anyone bringing in a saw but you go me thinking maybe I should buy another ported saw, purely to save a few $ on a single filter  .


Like I've said before, you gotta spend a lot of money to save a little money on the heat bill .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trying to scrounge off his plate:


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, I'm back from my trip up to the tropical north. The fishing was generally poor with choppy conditions and poor water clarity so I had to take extreme measures to hook up.


----------



## Cowboy254

I had a scrounge today. Got the call from a fella I have helped out a few times before with trees down. This time he had a couple of trees taken down by the local arborist and he didn't really want to split the bigger stuff so he gave me a call. It was all cut up! Do I suck?




Some candlebark (lighter colour) and swamp gum. I don't mind candlebark but swampies I don't bother burning, I take that to family members who are happy to get anything. My parents have two stoves at their house in Melbourne but one of them only takes short splits and these were all cut to about 10 inches which will fit nicely. 




A couple of danger ranger loads. I'll debark and split smallish then stack to dry then take down to my parents for next winter.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Cowboy, what was the temp like inside you’re house when you came back from holiday?
I think the lowest we’ve had in our house was 13deg C.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Missed a few pages here as I was out canoeing for 6 days with no phone service. Had a great time with my two younger boys. Caught fish, saw bear and moose, and overall had a mostly stress free time.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Yup a 16 1/2" saw. It sure draws a lot of power too. I couldn't imagine holding onto it for cutting hardwood.


I checked mine, it's a 14". It has a carbide tipped blade on it. I've never tried to cut anything with it. I'm afeared of it.


----------



## farmer steve

Can't let Cowboy have all the fun.*  * Got a call from a tree service a month ago that they were taking down a bunch of oaks. I could have all I wanted. Looked at it yesterday and went today. All I had to do was watch the guy load it with his grapple tractor. The landowner changed his mind and said his buddy would take all the wood. The tree guy said he had promised the wood . All I get is this 1 load. Oh well. There is more wood there than all of us guys could burn in a winter. I left my number with the owner when his 
buddy gets tired.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Can't let Cowboy have all the fun.** Got a call from a tree service a month ago that they were taking down a bunch of oaks. I could have all I wanted. Looked at it yesterday and went today. All I had to do was watch the guy load it with his grapple tractor. The landowner changed his mind and said his buddy would take all the wood. The tree guy said he had promised the wood . All I get is this 1 load. Oh well. There is more wood there than all of us guys could burn in a winter. I left my number with the owner when his View attachment 918167
> buddy gets tired.


Nice haul.
Is that a different trailer, I thought you had the one built out your way(cant remember the brand). Remembered, Appalachian. 
When you gonna get that little ash and the locusts on the other side of the rd .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> 3Nice haul.
> Is that a different trailer, I thought you had the one built out your way(cant remember the brand). Remembered, Appalachian.
> When you gonna get that little ash and the locusts on the other side of the rd .


That's my buddy's trailer. Mine is a pequea brand same as @rarefish383. Mine needs some brake work. Those trees across the road are "drying naturally" till I need them.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Can't let Cowboy have all the fun.** Got a call from a tree service a month ago that they were taking down a bunch of oaks. I could have all I wanted. Looked at it yesterday and went today. All I had to do was watch the guy load it with his grapple tractor. The landowner changed his mind and said his buddy would take all the wood. The tree guy said he had promised the wood . All I get is this 1 load. Oh well. There is more wood there than all of us guys could burn in a winter. I left my number with the owner when his View attachment 918167
> buddy gets tired.


Yes. nice haul. Just the size I prefer for handling. And W. Oak too. The only two arborists around here chip that size up. If I could only talk them into loading my trailer.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Yes. nice haul. Just the size I prefer for handling. And W. Oak too. The only two arborists around here chip that size up. If I could only talk them into loading my trailer.


A little red oak but mostly white and chestnut oak. I like that size too.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've just had a delivery of oak too. Bit of heart wood rot but judging by the couple of bits I poked it's still very sound, just darkly coloured. I'll grab photos tomorrow. It's a good half, maybe 2/3 cord. By the time I've CSS this and the other I have left to do I may, for the first time ever, be out of space, full, stick a fork in me I'm done.,. Maybe... Might be about half a cord short. Difficult to judge as I've lots of uglies to block up with the saw. Oak will be half the pile too. Over 2 covid lockdown WFH winter's worth


----------



## old CB

Been scrounging off and on here too. I filled pickup and trailer twice last Thursday with elm that an in-town arborist piled for me. (Too bad my camera was at home on my desk.) Since I have all the wood I need and then some, I unloaded at Lauren's place (my employee). She's almost good for next winter and running out of space for more.

Got word from my major arborist supplier that they have a huge job coming up in early August: 20 or so large ash, bunch of locust (usually honey locust around here), and one oak. I've got numerous folks lined up to help make that stuff disappear. Probably means that I'll get an early start on the following year's wood supply, as well as helping friends. And since I make it happen . . . I'll take the oak, thank you.

Went today for a load of ash that my guy said was probably "a cord or a cord and a half." This was for my buddy Michael who brought his 3/4-ton van. I brought my pickup and trailer (and log dolly), thinking we might not get that much in his van. Turned out to be one small tree (14" stump?), and we fit all in Michael's van with much room to spare. Ah well--better to have it and not need it (my outfit), than need it and not have it. I was glad it was a small load, as we went immediately after I finished two days of paid work removing two sizable pines and skidding all material uphill (many trips trudging up and downhill carrying rope, saws, cant hook, etc.) and chipping the slash. Fortunately we had some cloud cover today, so it wasn't all tough work in hot sun.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve also found that people bringing down trees seriously overestimate how much wood there is.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> Hey, look what happens? I go to WV for a couple days, and out pops a 610. My old saw guy says he has one buried in his shop some where. Another old friend has a Sachs KMS 4 with a Wankle 3 cylinder Rotary .


I'd love to have a wankle powered saw. I just finished ripping my 610 apart today. Someone was in it before me.... I'll have to post up some pics of the one Poston then. Has a little chunk missing out of the skirt of the front cylinder, rear liston has some scoring on it. Found new old stock pistons for it. Pto side bearing had play in it as well. Muffler feels like it's loaded full of crud too, it's heavy as heck. Here's a pic I sent my friend from work. He's an old logger converted to a mechanic. He thinks my saw collection is nuts. Lol.


Both cylinder had spark, so thank God I didn't have to try and find ignition parts. About half the av mounts are trash. I think I remember randy using a husqy av mount in place of the echo mounts. I'll have to search for his build thread. I'm also considering ditching the hda carb for a wj71, And getting carbon reeds for it. They should have better response. I see lots of potential with these cylinders, but have heard the cranks are weak links. Wishing I still worked at the machine shop right about now. Would be easy to weld the crank pins and have the crank trued. May just get a set of vee blocks and set up an indicator here at the house and see how far out they are. Can't believe they would be out too much. I'll get some better pics up after I have it all cleaned up. It's currently in about 1000 pieces right now.


----------



## sean donato

Oh anyone know of where to get some good paint that matches echo orange? I would really like epoxy or even a cerakote, but I'll use about whatever that matches. I got this as a collectable, so I gotta have it looking good when it's finished.


----------



## tomalophicon

sean donato said:


> I'd love to have a wankle powered saw. I just finished ripping my 610 apart today. Someone was in it before me.... I'll have to post up some pics of the one Poston then. Has a little chunk missing out of the skirt of the front cylinder, rear liston has some scoring on it. Found new old stock pistons for it. Pto side bearing had play in it as well. Muffler feels like it's loaded full of crud too, it's heavy as heck. Here's a pic I sent my friend from work. He's an old logger converted to a mechanic. He thinks my saw collection is nuts. Lol.
> View attachment 918207
> 
> Both cylinder had spark, so thank God I didn't have to try and find ignition parts. About half the av mounts are trash. I think I remember randy using a husqy av mount in place of the echo mounts. I'll have to search for his build thread. I'm also considering ditching the hda carb for a wj71, And getting carbon reeds for it. They should have better response. I see lots of potential with these cylinders, but have heard the cranks are weak links. Wishing I still worked at the machine shop right about now. Would be easy to weld the crank pins and have the crank trued. May just get a set of vee blocks and set up an indicator here at the house and see how far out they are. Can't believe they would be out too much. I'll get some better pics up after I have it all cleaned up. It's currently in about 1000 pieces right now.


Wowzer. I always assumed these were parallel twins, but if I'm looking correctly they are a horizontally opposed? That's cool.


----------



## sean donato

tomalophicon said:


> Wowzer. I always assumed these were parallel twins, but if I'm looking correctly they are a horizontally opposed? That's cool.


Yes opposed cylinder, simultaneously firing as well. Pretty cool idea, but heavy for a 60cc saw. I think solo made a twin as that was an inline.


----------



## tomalophicon

sean donato said:


> Yes opposed cylinder, simultaneously firing as well. Pretty cool idea, but heavy for a 60cc saw. I think solo made a twin as that was an inline.


Cool! 
Have you run it yet? Does it feel weird compared to a single?


----------



## sean donato

No I didn't run it, I bought it knowing it had a few issues. Scored piston on rear cylinder, little chunk of skirt missing on front cylinder, and shot pto bearing. So its stripped down to nothing right now. As far ad weight in hand, no it didn't seam awkward. It does feel a bit heavy, but I'm trying to reserve judgment till it's back together and running properly again.


----------



## tomalophicon

sean donato said:


> No I didn't run it, I bought it knowing it had a few issues. Scored piston on rear cylinder, little chunk of skirt missing on front cylinder, and shot pto bearing. So its stripped down to nothing right now. As far ad weight in hand, no it didn't seam awkward. It does feel a bit heavy, but I'm trying to reserve judgment till it's back together and running properly again.


Cool. Should do a build thread. I've heard the cylinders are different front to back?
Can you still buy pistons for them?


----------



## MustangMike

So, when I went up to see my Grandson my (almost) SIL told me a tree guy gave him a load of Ash.

I told him he should have told me, and I would have brought some real saws up (he has a 290 he is very fond of).

Then I went to look at his pile of logs. Not a single Ash in there, but the guy did give him Black Locust, Shag Bark Hickory, Red Maple, Red Oak and some Beech.

I told him how good that wood was, but cautioned him that the Hickory would take time to dry.

I got the impression he is just going to burn it all this season.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> So, when I went up to see my Grandson my (almost) SIL told me a tree guy gave him a load of Ash.
> 
> I told him he should have told me, and I would have brought some real saws up (he has a 290 he is very fond of).
> 
> Then I went to look at his pile of logs. Not a single Ash in there, but the guy did give him Black Locust, Shag Bark Hickory, Red Maple, Red Oak and some Beech.
> 
> I told him how good that wood was, but cautioned him that the Hickory would take time to dry.
> 
> I got the impression he is just going to burn it all this season.


Seems that's how many people do it, just get enough to get by this season and call it good, no wonder they have chimney fires.
That's how my BIL is, really likes his ms290 with a 20" blade, even after running plenty of my ported/modified saws.
Speaking of modded, had a blast from the past today. Talking to a guy on YouTube today giving him some info on a few things happening in our great state of michigan and he made a comment about Grand Rapids, his name looked familiar and I asked if he had family where I went to school. Ends up it was the same guy I was thinking it was . It was kinda funny what he said, probably similar to what someone who knew you in school would have remembered lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> ms290 with a 20" blade



I’d like to see a picture of these chain to blade conversions I keep hearing about.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’d like to see a picture of these chain to blade conversions I keep hearing about.


It's a STIHL thing only us Creamsicle lovers understand. 
024 super with the coveted blade.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Amish conversion.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Cowboy, what was the temp like inside you’re house when you came back from holiday?
> I think the lowest we’ve had in our house was 13deg C.



G'day Jeff, it was 9°C! Apparently there had been several overcast days then a clear night before we arrived home. With the fire going the temp moved quickly back to about 14° then it was a slow climb back to 20°. Open a cupboard and cold air spills out, the chairs and tables are cold and it takes time to build up that thermal mass again.


----------



## sean donato

tomalophicon said:


> Cool. Should do a build thread. I've heard the cylinders are different front to back?
> Can you still buy pistons for them?


Yes they are different from each other. Yes I found pistons for it. Build thread, eh.... idk I may do a small write up on it after it's done, but it is gonna be a slow project.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> So, when I went up to see my Grandson my (almost) SIL told me a tree guy gave him a load of Ash.
> 
> I told him he should have told me, and I would have brought some real saws up (he has a 290 he is very fond of).
> 
> Then I went to look at his pile of logs. Not a single Ash in there, but the guy did give him Black Locust, Shag Bark Hickory, Red Maple, Red Oak and some Beech.
> 
> I told him how good that wood was, but cautioned him that the Hickory would take time to dry.
> 
> I got the impression he is just going to burn it all this season.


That's how so many people do it, finally got my dad to stop burning wood he cut the same season and he's been burning his whole life. I'm normally a year ahead with another year or so of wood in logs sitting to dry out, so plenty far out, but have had high moisture in a few species that were sitting for a few years. Always best to let it sit.


----------



## MustangMike

Often it is out of necessity. If you don't have the room to store more than a year's worth of wood, you just burn what you have.

When I used to purchase a truck load of logs, I relied on them being seasoned.


----------



## svk

I still need to stack the wood at my house but so happy to be ahead finally. 

I’ll be burning a lot more fires in the fireplace as well, that was another thing the STBE never wanted to do....


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Amish conversion.


Hey Keith.  I was at my Stihl shop and in the back they had a big bin of brand new side covers from that size saw. I asked why they had so many. Seems an Amish guy in the area was converting them saws to the circular type. Till Stihl shut him down because of liability.


----------



## chipper1

That's my buddy's trailer. Mine is a pequea brand same as @rarefish383. Mine needs some brake work. Those trees across the road are "drying naturally" till I need them.





That was my other guess, I honestly thought I had it though lol.

Ah, the good ole vertical wood pile.
I have a good number of them here, Don't need them right now, so I'll just let them stand.
Waiting on the birds eggs to hatch and then them to leave the nest, then I'll drop another 75-90'x15" black locust, after that I can move the shed back. I don't need the wood, but while the shed is out I have a nice shot for this one that I want to remove anyway.


mountainguyed67 said:


> I’d like to see a picture of these chain to blade conversions I keep hearing about.





farmer steve said:


> It's a STIHL thing only us Creamsicle lovers understand.
> 024 super with the coveted blade.
> View attachment 918215


Remember this one, the custom stamp I made for you.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I still need to stack the wood at my house but so happy to be ahead finally.
> 
> I’ll be burning a lot more fires in the fireplace as well, that was another thing the STBE never wanted to do....


I have about a bucket of cherry just laying in the woods/gravel pit next door I need to pick up. I have a small area in the woodshed for 2 seasons out it can go in. I really hate having any green wood around, it's nice I can put it right into the shed as cherry dries quick since it has a low water content.

What woods do you guys up there burn in fireplaces, wouldn't want black locust for that , but the cherry sure is nice .


----------



## LondonNeil

I started scrounging when I bought my first stove. Didn't fit the stove until then following year so I was a year ahead. I didn't lift off the pedal though and as I improved the system I got further ahead, hitting 3 years CSS at the start of my third winter burning. Then I took on supplying mum and dad which meant I was back to 2 years ahead, then a poor year scrounging and I was under a year ahead at Spring last year. Then covid. Oh my word. Working from home meant my scrounge time increased, process changed and here I am probably nudging 'no more space' and almost 3 normal winter's CSS. Supplies vary but make hay when the sunshines and plan ahead to avoid famine in a lean year!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I started scrounging when I bought my first stove. Didn't fit the stove until then following year so I was a year ahead. I didn't lift off the pedal though and as I improved the system I got further ahead, hitting 3 years CSS at the start of my third winter burning. Then I took on supplying mum and dad which meant I was back to 2 years ahead, then a poor year scrounging and I was under a year ahead at Spring last year. Then covid. Oh my word. Working from home meant my scrounge time increased, process changed and here I am probably nudging 'no more space' and almost 3 normal winter's CSS. Supplies vary but make hay when the sunshines and plan ahead to avoid famine in a lean year!


Does the sun shine in London, guess you have to really get after it .
We have a good bit here today, it stays pretty cloudy here being so close to Lake Michigan. 
I just checked on the bird nest out back , it's only been a little over 2 weeks since they started the nest. Guess I'll be taking the locust down within the next couple weeks, if the weather allows .
Sure hope these guys scrounge up a lot of the mosquitos around here, they are real bad, except in the direct sunlight, which we don't have a lot of in our yard. Speaking of that, I need to make some hay .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> That's my buddy's trailer. Mine is a pequea brand same as @rarefish383. Mine needs some brake work. Those trees across the road are "drying naturally" till I need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my other guess, I honestly thought I had it though lol.
> 
> Ah, the good ole vertical wood pile.
> I have a good number of them here, Don't need them right now, so I'll just let them stand.
> Waiting on the birds eggs to hatch and then them to leave the nest, then I'll drop another 75-90'x15" black locust, after that I can move the shed back. I don't need the wood, but while the shed is out I have a nice shot for this one that I want to remove anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this one, the custom stamp I made for you.
> View attachment 918256


You need these guys to help move your shed.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> You need these guys to help move your shed.  View attachment 918277


I saw that one last year, amazing what can be done when we all work together.
That's what an Amish barn repo looks like  .
Did you see the video.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I have about a bucket of cherry just laying in the woods/gravel pit next door I need to pick up. I have a small area in the woodshed for 2 seasons out it can go in. I really hate having any green wood around, it's nice I can put it right into the shed as cherry dries quick since it has a low water content.
> 
> What woods do you guys up there burn in fireplaces, wouldn't want black locust for that , but the cherry sure is nice .


Usually aspen, maple, birch, and ash in the fireplace. I save oak for heating.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well...nuts!!! Been under high heat warnings for over 2 weeks. Today, Thu and Fri predicted to be almost back to normal (85) which is workable for me in the mornings. So today I scouted a new willow bush to clean up, looks good but almost all dead so no firewood. Then went on to the current willow bush - just about doen there, Fell a small tree that was laying against the wall of the gravel pit, worked most of it up and loaded. Used the new truck to pull the log down the hill.

Had planned to go to the small locust scrounge site tomorrow. I spotted 4 fair sized black locust there to take out whenI was down last week. Might have to use the car if I go. I used 4xlo to pull the log and tranny now stuck in 4 low.

That was one slow trip home in 4 low on a major highway at 30mph with flashers going and pulling to side to let the 65mph traffic by.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Well...nuts!!! Been under high heat warnings for over 2 weeks. Today, Thu and Fri predicted to be almost back to normal (85) which is workable for me in the mornings. So today I scouted a new willow bush to clean up, looks good but almost all dead so no firewood. Then went on to the current willow bush - just about doen there, Fell a small tree that was laying against the wall of the gravel pit, worked most of it up and loaded. Used the new truck to pull the log down the hill.
> 
> Had planned to go to the small locust scrounge site tomorrow. I spotted 4 fair sized black locust there to take out whenI was down last week. Might have to use the car if I go. I used 4xlo to pull the log and tranny now stuck in 4 low.
> 
> That was one slow trip home in 4 low on a major highway at 30mph with flashers going and pulling to side to let the 65mph traffic by.


Did you try putting the truck in neutral and moving the 4wd lever? My old Ford had to be in N to shift out of low range.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> tranny now stuck in 4 low.



What truck are you driving? If it has the spring loaded locking hubs, just unlock them. Then it’ll come out of 4 low. Spring loaded locking hubs started about 1969, if it’s earlier than that jack a front wheel off the ground, then the hub will unlock. With my 64 International, I can usually unlock the transfer case by going forward and tapping the throttle while putting pressure on the shift lever. With some trucks you have to back up to get the transfer case to unlock.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I saw that one last year, amazing what can be done when we all work together.
> That's what an Amish barn repo looks like  .
> Did you see the video.




Why is he speaking English?


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Did you try putting the truck in neutral and moving the 4wd lever? My old Ford had to be in N to shift out of low range.



Sounds like you had an automatic transmission.


----------



## cantoo

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why is he speaking English?


Because we won the war. 



Most here speak at least 2 languages. English, German, Dutch, Swiss and a few others depending on where their family came from.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> Yes opposed cylinder, simultaneously firing as well. Pretty cool idea, but heavy for a 60cc saw. I think solo made a twin as that was an inline.


My old saw guys has old Echo's with bad electronics sitting all around his driveway. Some still look really nice. He said a few years back a regular customer called and said he had found an old Echo twin in his shop, didn't remember buying it. Asked if he wanted it? He said sure, how much? Give me twenty for gas and I'll be there in an hour. He said if he ever finds it, I can have it for the Twenty he gave. I don't doubt he has it, will he ever find it, who knows. But I bought 19 saws from him over the past couple years, a running Homelite Super 1050 for $40, An XL925, a 450, and a Blue EZ for ten each, and the rest for $20 each. The $20 ones include a Pioneer 700, 106 CC's, an 075, and a Homelite 770G. He's hooked me up with a big chunk of my collection. Plus he ahs 2 rolls of 1/2 inch chain, not for sale. But, he did cut me a loop for my Poulan Super 68 gear drive with 31" bar. As much as I love my old Homelites, I think this Super 68 might be the crown jewel of my collection. And all Poulans are not Green and Purple!


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> I'd love to have a wankle powered saw. I just finished ripping my 610 apart today. Someone was in it before me.... I'll have to post up some pics of the one Poston then. Has a little chunk missing out of the skirt of the front cylinder, rear liston has some scoring on it. Found new old stock pistons for it. Pto side bearing had play in it as well. Muffler feels like it's loaded full of crud too, it's heavy as heck. Here's a pic I sent my friend from work. He's an old logger converted to a mechanic. He thinks my saw collection is nuts. Lol.
> View attachment 918207
> 
> Both cylinder had spark, so thank God I didn't have to try and find ignition parts. About half the av mounts are trash. I think I remember randy using a husqy av mount in place of the echo mounts. I'll have to search for his build thread. I'm also considering ditching the hda carb for a wj71, And getting carbon reeds for it. They should have better response. I see lots of potential with these cylinders, but have heard the cranks are weak links. Wishing I still worked at the machine shop right about now. Would be easy to weld the crank pins and have the crank trued. May just get a set of vee blocks and set up an indicator here at the house and see how far out they are. Can't believe they would be out too much. I'll get some better pics up after I have it all cleaned up. It's currently in about 1000 pieces right now.


My friend with the Sachs Rotary said he bought it back in the 70's, for one project, and has never used it since. He said I can have it for my collection. He doesn't care what it may be worth, so I think I'm going to buy him a bottle of Appleton Estates 25 year select. When I looked it up, I think it was only made 1 year, 1975. Sachs KMS4.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Hey Keith.  I was at my Stihl shop and in the back they had a big bin of brand new side covers from that size saw. I asked why they had so many. Seems an Amish guy in the area was converting them saws to the circular type. Till Stihl shut him down because of liability.


Homelite made two circular saws based on the XL12. I think one was a 10', and the other a 12". They bring pretty stiff prices too. I'm hoping to find one at a farm auction.


----------



## rarefish383

@Supercharged86 sold one a few years back, but I don't know how to link the post over here? Looks like I was off on the sizes. His would take up to an 8 1/2" blade.


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> Hey Keith.  I was at my Stihl shop and in the back they had a big bin of brand new side covers from that size saw. I asked why they had so many. Seems an Amish guy in the area was converting them saws to the circular type. Till Stihl shut him down because of liability.


I was able to get some new safety chains cheap too for same reason. Maybe same guy in Lancaster


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I think one was a 10',



I couldn’t find a 10’, here’s a 5’.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why is he speaking English?


They speak both. I deal with Mennonites and Amish. For us English only it depends on what they want you to hear.


----------



## husqvarna257

JustJeff said:


> Gypsy moth caterpillars have decimated the trees at my childhood home. Big red maple I used to climb as a kid and a couple big oaks. My mom is worried about them but the experts say the trees will survive.
> 
> I know your pain we got hit hard a few years back. I remembers sliding down our driveway rolling on their droppings. We did not loose any trees but others did. S0me came back year two but by the third they gave it up. They did eat maple but oak was the favorite.



Now my wife told me that they are getting renamed to L dispar to remain pc and not offend anyone.
The Entomological Society of America, an organization that oversees bug naming, has dropped the term “gypsy moth,” considered an ethnic slur to the Romani people. 

This move is the first two for the organization’s Better Common Names Project, which seeks to replace names that contain derogative terms, inappropriate geographic references and for those that disregard what native communities called the species. The other insect it renamed was called the "gypsy ant," a lesser-known insect species that moves frequently.

As the committee seeks to find a new name for this moth, it encouraged people to use the insect's scientific name, Lymantria dispar, or L. dispar.

And on that fine note I am off for a triple shot of Bulleit Rye before they ban calling it Bulleit because someone is offended by that.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Cherry coal up well and smells good, but in a fireplace be careful because it pops!


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> I just checked on the bird nest out back , it's only been a little over 2 weeks since they started the nest.


Very cool that you protect those little ones. I have several nest boxes around my place where the parent birds are feeding newly hatched little ones: tree swallows and willow flycatchers at the moment. The flycatcher is not in a nest box--its nest appears every year on a protected 4x4 cross piece close beneath the roof of my woodshed.

Am severely bummed that no bluebirds showed up this year. Normally I have them. Up the road, a 40-acre tract of woods and open meadow where I work in the fall every year has a flock of bluebirds.

Have had house wrens every year in a small box attached to a fence post outside my garden. Sometime back I noticed the box was missing. Found it in pieces on the ground, clearly swiped off by a bear who probably got the mama and whatever eggs. The lone male has been singing every day since, trying to woo a new mate. Today we saw a wren fly into the box up on the north side of the house that he poked some material into, so maybe he's got a girlfriend.

Back in June while traipsing around in the woods at my NY camp I heard my cell phone make its brrrrd-brrrd noise. Then I realized my phone was in my pocket and turned off. Kept hearing the continuous sound. As I moved to one side I found that the sound was right next to me. In a dead maple was a tiny woodpecker hole--couldn't have been more than an inch in diameter--and the sound emanated from there. Was tempted to stay nearby to see what bird would appear, but knew that my presence would prevent parents from returning and giving away their location so I moved on.

The northern deciduous woods are jammed full of bird life.


----------



## old CB

Here's a box through the southside window of the house with tree swallows. First the box, then a swallow flying in with a load of feed. The birds are too swift and my fingers too slow, so you get only a blur of the swallow.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why is he speaking English?


Subtitles  .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I can usually unlock the transfer case by going forward and tapping the throttle while putting pressure on the shift lever. With some trucks you have to back up to get the transfer case to unlock.


When I had my 99 f350 crew cab w/a 7.3, I got it stuck in 4wd low and iirc that worked for me, but I had to really punch it in order for it to work. 
What funny is how it got stuck in 4wd low; I was pulling my 8-axle trailer and semi truck out with a load on it(165k gross) because I got it stuck in front of my house coming home for lunch . Pretty cool it got it out, I didn't spin the tires more than about half a rotation, otherwise I would have needed another semi.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Now my wife told me that they are getting renamed to L dispar to remain pc and not offend anyone.
> The Entomological Society of America, an organization that oversees bug naming, has dropped the term “gypsy moth,” considered an ethnic slur to the Romani people.
> 
> This move is the first two for the organization’s Better Common Names Project, which seeks to replace names that contain derogative terms, inappropriate geographic references and for those that disregard what native communities called the species. The other insect it renamed was called the "gypsy ant," a lesser-known insect species that moves frequently.
> 
> As the committee seeks to find a new name for this moth, it encouraged people to use the insect's scientific name, Lymantria dispar, or L. dispar.
> 
> And on that fine note I am off for a triple shot of Bulleit Rye before they ban calling it Bulleit because someone is offended by that.


What about the black widow .
My wife would be insulted by that if I was dead .


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Here's a box through the southside window of the house with tree swallows. First the box, then a swallow flying in with a load of feed. The birds are too swift and my fingers too slow, so you get only a blur of the swallow.
> View attachment 918357
> View attachment 918358


Great pictures.
I'm not the greenest, or the guy who saves all the critters, but if they aren't doing any harm or they are more rare, I'll do what I can to help them out. Good for them I'm not on a time schedule with this project, but if I was, I'd cut the bush out they are in and move it a bit every day until it was clear so as not to mess up their system.
Here's another friend, she laid a bunch of eggs in a hole right in the front yard. Not many of the Eastern Box turtles around either. I always watch for them, the other day I was backing a trailer into its spot and I saw one about this size, I had to wait a bit as it was "running" out of the spot .


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> Did you try putting the truck in neutral and moving the 4wd lever? My old Ford had to be in N to shift out of low range.



Yes I did and tried backing up a couple times. Finally limped home 5 miles with flashers going and pulling to the side of the highway to let traffic past. Unloaded, parked truck in front of garage and started to try neutral again but hit "auto" instead. That cleared it. Will try it in the morning to see if it truly did comes out of 4 low.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> What truck are you driving? If it has the spring loaded locking hubs, just unlock them. Then it’ll come out of 4 low. Spring loaded locking hubs started about 1969, if it’s earlier than that jack a front wheel off the ground, then the hub will unlock. With my 64 International, I can usually unlock the transfer case by going forward and tapping the throttle while putting pressure on the shift lever. With some trucks you have to back up to get the transfer case to unlock.



It's a 2009 GMC Sierra. I finally got it cleared by trying neutral again but hit "auto" instead. That cleared it.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds like you had an automatic transmission.


Yep. After driving an old beater of a 1989 F150 2X and manual this is a whole new experience. Still trying to sort out all the little buttons on the dash.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. After driving an old beater of a 1989 F150 2X and manual this is a whole new experience. Still trying to sort out all the little buttons on the dash.



I didn’t say that to you, I said it to farmer Steve.


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Like most of you, we are in drought conditions up here which is in stark contrast to the near rain forest conditions we have seen for most of the past several summers. We are under full fire ban which means you cannot even use a charcoal grill. No rain in the ten day forecast and highs in the mid 80's to low 90's. I guess it is good weather for seasoning firewood anyhow LOL.

Divorce hearing is the week after next. Provided the judge does not see any issues with our negotiated settlement, that chapter of my life will be over. Which will be good as I can then start to get my house back to normal.


----------



## Lee192233

Opposite problem here...


My lawn along the creek. 


Looking off the bridge along the creek in our woods.

Judging by the kids pool we got at least 4" last night. Too much too fast!

Glad you're close to closing that chapter of your life SVK. You can get on with your life then.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Opposite problem here...
> View attachment 918407
> 
> My lawn along the creek.
> View attachment 918408
> 
> Looking off the bridge along the creek in our woods.
> 
> Judging by the kids pool we got at least 4" last night. Too much too fast!
> 
> Glad you're close to closing that chapter of your life SVK. You can get on with your life then.


Wow send some of that this way!!

Yes I am very much looking forward to being done with her! I have definitely gone through the range of emotions and feel pretty good about things now. I actually look forward to going home (without her there) and the kids and I can do whatever we want to do with no bitching from her.

We've all been there....but folks tend to put up with too much ******** from people when they love that person. I should have walked away years ago!!


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see the Box turtle, really like them, see way too few of them now. The can live to be over 100!

I have long been saying that when they do a gas/oil pipeline they should also do a water pipeline so when one place is flooded and another has drought, we can move things around!

Let's face it, we depend on food, and the production of it has become more and more concentrated, so we are more vulnerable to drought.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> My friend with the Sachs Rotary said he bought it back in the 70's, for one project, and has never used it since. He said I can have it for my collection. He doesn't care what it may be worth, so I think I'm going to buy him a bottle of Appleton Estates 25 year select. When I looked it up, I think it was only made 1 year, 1975. Sachs KMS4.


Yanmar had one that was imported for a few years. Well 2 models actually from what I can remember but darn hard to come by. The sachs should have had more snott, but I'd take any of them.
In the echo I do have a plan if the electronics go out on it. I play with 1/5 scale rc so am pretty familiar with these electronics and zenoah makes an opposed 80cc twin engine that I think I could swipe the source coil from and retro fit if I needed to into this saw. I'd loose any sort of timing advance (if these old saws even had it) but gain a commonly available part source.


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally sold my old 1976 Chevy 4wd pick up. It's cab was so rusted it couldn't be on the road, still sad to see it go. 4 speed and the manual 4wd kept it simple. SVK glad to hear you are moving on. How many people stay married for the kids eh. We have had rain like crazy around here, flood warnings all the time.


----------



## sean donato

Well I got the parts ordered for that twin echo today at break. Yesterday all the brake parts showed up for my expedition. I hope to have that finished off tonight. (If it's not too hot till I get home from work) I'm at the point where it just needs to be done enough so it can be driven again. The rockers can wait for all I care at this point. Looks like a rainy weekend forecasted (figures I actually get a weekend off and it's supposed to rain) so I'll get this other 346xp gone over and off my bench. Seems like lumber prices are starting to come back down a bit, so hopefully I can afford a few posts and get the wood shed expanded this sumer yet. Been thinking about getting an old truck box and building a lean to off the side of it for storage. Figure nothing crazy but big enough to get the vehicles under and out of the weather if I need to work on it in a pinch.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Well I got the parts ordered for that twin echo today at break. Yesterday all the brake parts showed up for my expedition. I hope to have that finished off tonight. (If it's not too hot till I get home from work) I'm at the point where it just needs to be done enough so it can be driven again. The rockers can wait for all I care at this point. Looks like a rainy weekend forecasted (figures I actually get a weekend off and it's supposed to rain) so I'll get this other 346xp gone over and off my bench. Seems like lumber prices are starting to come back down a bit, so hopefully I can afford a few posts and get the wood shed expanded this sumer yet. Been thinking about getting an old truck box and building a lean to off the side of it for storage. Figure nothing crazy but big enough to get the vehicles under and out of the weather if I need to work on it in a pinch.


Futures are down a lot so lumber should be dropping quite a bit in the next 2 months, unfortunately with the inflation we are currently seeing(worse in like 30 yrs) it probably won't get back below where it was even last summer. I'm still hopeful it will though, that or I can find a place that has everything I want, even though we already have that minus the large outbuilding.


----------



## chipper1

Looked into the nest, only one baby bird left . Looked around on the ground to see if they were there and saw nothing. Not sure what happened, but yesterday momma was barely in the nest because they were filling it up(it's only 3 fingers wide), I was wondering how they would all stay in there. Looks like I only have around a week before it will be gone, unless it doesn't make it, "_The clutch is incubated by the female for 10 to 13 days. The young fledge after 9 days in the nest, and may remain with one parent for up to 3 weeks afterwards.". _By next weekend I should be able to drop the locust, I also want to remove a 4-5" branch off a maple that is growing almost as a co-dominant leader, both will be easiest with the shed out of that area. I looked around today and the maple branch is the only thing I need to remove other than the locust currently, so the shed can go in right after that.


----------



## chipper1

I saw this today, I immediately thought, that's not scrounge thread full  .




Last night I saw this, while I've seen some odd ads as well as some pretty funny ones, this one sure would have some lasting effects .


----------



## chipper1

Last night I found something to fix the guy's arm above when he's done with the tattoo lol.




Here's a nice attachment for the stihl guys .




Benches for when you get tired after scrounging .





And a trailer for the scrounging/boating enthusiast .
Look at the back of the trailer closely .


----------



## chipper1

Not sure what happened with the little birds, but they are now all gone and there is no trace of them falling out. I'm wondering if they moved them to a new nest because we were to close to them? Anyway, this means I can drop the locust and maple brach/spar I wanted to and get the shed location laid out more precisely and then move the shed. I just need Steve to send the boys over from PA, otherwise I'll use the 37.5 Japanese horses I have .
Hope you're all having a great day.


----------



## sean donato

I don't think you can handle us PA boys lol


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what happened with the little birds, but they are now all gone and there is no trace of them falling out. I'm wondering if they moved them to a new nest because we were to close to them? Anyway, this means I can drop the locust and maple brach/spar I wanted to and get the shed location laid out more precisely and then move the shed. I just need Steve to send the boys over from PA, otherwise I'll use the 37.5 Japanese horses I have .
> Hope you're all having a great day.


Were there ready to fledge? If not, they probably were taken by a predator; either a bird, mustelid, or climbing snake.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> I don't think you can handle us PA boys lol


.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Were there ready to fledge? If not, they probably were taken by a predator; either a bird, mustelid, or climbing snake.


Nope, eyes were closed when I took the last picture a couple days ago. I was out there earlier and I looked to see if the momma bird was in there and there was a bunch of odd stuff laying loosely in the nest, not sure if they were planning on reusing it, or if another bird did that, kinda odd.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, this was on my shooting bench yesterday!

My Model 71 (348 Winchester) got a Skinner Sight's bolt peep with an .070 aperture and shot a 1 7/8" 3 shot group at 100 yds with my handloads.

I took my first 3 deer with this gun, but then retired it when my eyes and open sight were no longer compatible. I would not install a Williams peep as it would cover some of my engraving. The Skinner Bolt Peep resolves that issue.

This gun was manufactured in 1940, I purchased it when I was in college in the early 1970s, the owner had passed and it was on consignment. It has always been my favorite gun, and is a real hammer! Looking forward to hunting with it again this year. (That is a Hornady Leverevolution 200 grain bullet, which they stopped selling to reloaders, they still sell the loaded ammo). Luckily, I have a supply, and hopefully they will start selling it again in the future.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Well, this was on my shooting bench yesterday!
> 
> My Model 71 (348 Winchester) got a Skinner Sight's bolt peep with an .070 aperture and shot a 1 7/8" 3 shot group at 100 yds with my handloads.
> 
> I took my first 3 deer with this gun, but then retired it when my eyes and open sight were no longer compatible. I would not install a Williams peep as it would cover some of my engraving. The Skinner Bolt Peep resolves that issue.
> 
> This gun was manufactured in 1940, I purchased it when I was in college in the early 1970s, the owner had passed and it was on consignment. It has always been my favorite gun, and is a real hammer! Looking forward to hunting with it again this year. (That is a Hornady Leverevolution 200 grain bullet, which they stopped selling to reloaders, they still sell the loaded ammo). Luckily, I have a supply, and hopefully they will start selling it again in the future.


Nice rifle! And the 348 is a hell of a cartridge.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Well, this was on my shooting bench yesterday!
> 
> My Model 71 (348 Winchester) got a Skinner Sight's bolt peep with an .070 aperture and shot a 1 7/8" 3 shot group at 100 yds with my handloads.
> 
> I took my first 3 deer with this gun, but then retired it when my eyes and open sight were no longer compatible. I would not install a Williams peep as it would cover some of my engraving. The Skinner Bolt Peep resolves that issue.
> 
> This gun was manufactured in 1940, I purchased it when I was in college in the early 1970s, the owner had passed and it was on consignment. It has always been my favorite gun, and is a real hammer! Looking forward to hunting with it again this year. (That is a Hornady Leverevolution 200 grain bullet, which they stopped selling to reloaders, they still sell the loaded ammo). Luckily, I have a supply, and hopefully they will start selling it again in the future.


That's a beauty! I used a similar recoil pad on my model 94 to increase the length of pull for my ape arms. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I drove by your place today Jeff and laid on the horn. Some of your family was outside and must have wondered who it was. Had to pick up some stuff from Rockford on my way to a job site. Hope you are all healed up and back to the grind.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nope, eyes were closed when I took the last picture a couple days ago. I was out there earlier and I looked to see if the momma bird was in there and there was a bunch of odd stuff laying loosely in the nest, not sure if they were planning on reusing it, or if another bird did that, kinda odd.


Unfortunately something got them then


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Unfortunately something got them then


That could be, it all seemed odd.
I got the tree down today.


----------



## LondonNeil

CAD warning! CAD warning!....I've just bought a sachsdolmakita, in turquoise 'kita colours. EA4300F38, thats the 43cc 3hp 15" (38cm) bar saw. Amazons fault. 24% off. The wife will believe me won't she? 

Acrually that's the second makita saw in a week....last weeks was a plunge/tracksaw though.


----------



## LondonNeil

I notice its got a pussycat. I assume I should remove that, add about an 8mm-10mm hole to the muffler, pop the flywheel and shave 0.25mm off the key, refit, pop the limitters and then twiddle the high screw out a bit?


----------



## svk

Good morning.

Projected high of 88 was backed off to 84 but still will be a hot day. Heading out on the lake later with a friend. This morning I’m going to putter with some of my outboard motor projects. Apparently I contacted OAD as I’ve got 8 not fully functional outbounds in the garage lol.


----------



## Lee192233

Going to go and help my parents clean up at their cabin. There is a very large white oak that is leaning due to the shallow soil and the fact that it sent out some big limbs at least 40' to reach the sun. It's way off balance. They had the big limbs removed to take some weight off one side of the tree.





The big limb is about 18" at the base. I'm bringing the MS362C, 026 and the KM110R with my pole pruner and leaf blower.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> I drove by your place today Jeff and laid on the horn. Some of your family was outside and must have wondered who it was. Had to pick up some stuff from Rockford on my way to a job site. Hope you are all healed up and back to the grind.


That's who that was. Lol. I was coming around the side of the house and everyone is asking who the heck was that. Still laying low and can't pick up a saw for a while.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

just down the street few houses, neighbor called said had some oak from downed limb. it was all cut up, stacked and ready for pick up. they offered to put in their truck and bring it, i said _no thanks_, and hauled it in by hand... camp site style. made a nice upgrade to one of my wood piles. pretty nice scrounge... trimmed, cut, split, stacked and camp fire ready!  3 loads, about 1/3 cord my guesstimate.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had an afternoon campfire going, so used some of the scrounged oak and cooked outdoors... over hot oak coals -

Sat nite dinner for 2 ~ platter plated and...


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Projected high of 88 was backed off to 84 but still will be a hot day. Heading out on the lake later with a friend. This morning I’m going to putter with some of my outboard motor projects. Apparently I contacted OAD as I’ve got 8 not fully functional outbounds in the garage lol.
> View attachment 918809
> In some Northern Michigan communities it would be a sign of prosperity to have 8 non-functioning outboards laying in the dirt in your front yard.


----------



## chipper1

Okay, here's the tree dropping, just needed to get above the large sweep in it to avoid taking out/damaging a nice 6" oak behind the shed. I did drop a 4" oak that was all arched over(even worse after the locust hit it) from and ice storm, it can be seen in the last picture here.

Between the two cherry trees we picked up, the locust, and the small oak, we got two decent sized buckets, this being the larger. That oak is a lot heavier green than locust, like way heavier! I put it all in the woodshed for two seasons from now, I'm 100% full for this and next season now. I still have another small cherry I diced up in the gravel pit that needs to be cleaned up.


I also added a couple loads to the piles out front. This was one and the other was 3 longer logs, it was a pretty tall tree for our area/property, then the butt log.




The tree went exactly where it was aimed(not always the case lol), and the branch I pictured taking out the bird nest did just as I thought. It's the first branch on the right in the pic below. It barely hit the bush, but it knocked the nest to the ground.


----------



## chipper1

I missed the brass 9 for .38  . Not what it was, but getting better.




Whoops, it was a bit more than .38 lol.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I missed the brass 9 for .38  . Not what it was, but getting better.
> 
> View attachment 918952
> 
> 
> Whoops, it was a bit more than .38 lol.
> View attachment 918953


Let me know when it's under $200.00 lol. Then we'll be back to near normal.


----------



## Logger nate

Drought conditions and high heat here also, been in the low 90’s. Lots of smoke from fires around us, thankfully nothing close. Little dusty too..
Still quite a bit of sap/pitch in the trees though
Getting behind on firewood, did bring a few rounds home from work last weekend
Used the Waratah saw ; )
Boss had a little bigger load of wood 

Send some rain this way Lee I’m tired of blowing black boogers, lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Went for a bike ride today, was about 90*, tough going, then coming back I'm about 2 mi from home and hear the thunder!

Stood on the pedals up every hill and pushed as hard as I could w/o crapping myself out, and made it back just minutes for the sky exploded with Thunder, Lightning and rain!


----------



## Philbert

When you watch the ‘Classic Car’ parade cruising down the main drag, and think, ‘Some of those don’t look so old . . . ‘

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Logger nate said:


> Drought conditions and high heat here also, been in the low 90’s. Lots of smoke from fires around us, thankfully nothing close. Little dusty too..View attachment 919023
> Still quite a bit of sap/pitch in the trees thoughView attachment 919024
> Getting behind on firewood, did bring a few rounds home from work last weekendView attachment 919027
> Used the Waratah saw ; )
> Boss had a little bigger load of wood View attachment 919031
> 
> Send some rain this way Lee I’m tired of blowing black boogers, lol.


The setting sun was really red tonight. I assume it's due to smoke to the west of us. 

Nice stump as usual! I could use a Logger Nate tree felling class. Had a little mule deer buck visiting you? Definitely not that tame in fall!

I'd send you some rain if I could. I hope this weather pattern eases up soon for your sake.


----------



## Lee192233

We got the oak branches cut, split, stacked, and cleaned up. Ended up with about 1.5 face cords. 

Had enough time to do a little fishing. Got an 18" smallie, a sheepshead and two nice perch.


----------



## Logger nate

Lee192233 said:


> The setting sun was really red tonight. I assume it's due to smoke to the west of us.
> 
> Nice stump as usual! I could use a Logger Nate tree felling class. Had a little mule deer buck visiting you? Definitely not that tame in fall!
> 
> I'd send you some rain if I could. I hope this weather pattern eases up soon for your sake.


Thanks Lee. Yeah went out to take picture of the wood and he was standing there inspecting it. They are pretty tame, town deer, they know they are pretty safe.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Let me know when it's under $200.00 lol. Then we'll be back to near normal.


Yeah right lol.
Let's not forget, this is "The new normal" .
For those prices I'll go for it at this point in the game, and if it comes down I'll buy more yet to lower my price per round .
If I see any great deals on it that come up I will let you know, do you mind steel, I don't as long as it's not corrosive I don't care as long as it's accurate(pie plate at 50 without trying to hard, or pie plate at 100 with a little effort) and doesn't jam.


----------



## farmer steve

I was looking up info on old scales. I have SAD to go along with my CAD and WAD.  I guess the precursor to the moister meter.
This scale manufactured by Henry Troemner, Philadelphia was used to determine the moisture content of lumber. This type of information is critical to the construction, furniture-making and related industries. The bottom cylinder is labeled TROEMROID SCALOMETER CHART B, COPYRIGHT 1918, THE NATIONAL DRY KILN CO., INDIANAPOLIS, IND., U.S.A.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> *Drought conditions and high heat here also, been in the low 90’s. Lots of smoke from fires around us*, thankfully nothing close. Little dusty too..View attachment 919023
> Still quite a bit of sap/pitch in the trees thoughView attachment 919024
> Getting behind on firewood, did bring a few rounds home from work last weekendView attachment 919027
> Used the Waratah saw ; )
> Boss had a little bigger load of wood View attachment 919031
> 
> Send some rain this way Lee I’m tired of blowing black boogers, lol.


Conditions of the drought for much of W USA and into central... lead story on CBS Sunday Morning show today. Weather scientists interviewed said worst conditions _since_ around 800AD! as an example, Lake Mead down 140'! and farmers galore have dirt patches that used to be productive fields. future prospects for areas affected do not look promising... and include water shut-offs/restrictions to farmers! one crop grower in cantelopes and honey dews.... had to lay of 70 workers... guess seeing any more of that _5-cent an ear_ corn on the cob we picked up a bit ago... prob be a pipe dream next year! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> We got the oak branches cut, split, stacked, and cleaned up. Ended up with about 1.5 face cords.
> 
> Had enough time to do a little fishing. *Got an 18" smallie,* a sheepshead and two nice perch.


term: never heard of a _'smallie'_. wondered if a bass. so looked it up. wow, 18" smallie is 

in reading some stuff  on computer came across this tid bit of info...

_The fish (smallmouth bass) weighed 11 pounds 15 ounces, and was 27 inches long with a girth of just under 22 inches._

did u happen to weigh your's? 5#'s can run 15" or so...

easy 18"


----------



## Lee192233

Didn't realize smallie was a regional term. Unfortunately I didn't have a scale on me. If my calibrated fish weighing arm is to be trusted I'd say it was a solid 5-6 lb fish.


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Conditions of the drought for much of W USA and into central... lead story on CBS Sunday Morning show today. Weather scientists interviewed said worst conditions _since_ around 800AD! as an example, Lake Mead down 140'! and farmers galore have dirt patches that used to be productive fields. future prospects for areas affected do not look promising... and include water shut-offs/restrictions to farmers! one crop grower in cantelopes and honey dews.... had to lay of 70 workers... guess seeing any more of that _5-cent an ear_ corn on the cob we picked up a bit ago... prob be a pipe dream next year! ~


Yeah not good. I don’t know about other areas but around here we have lost a lot of farm ground to subdivisions too, the short sited greed is astounding. Plenty of areas they could build homes besides farm land, good way to self destruct. Or people could just quit moving here, lol.
Sorry I’m done, back to firewood : )


----------



## old CB

I LOVE catching smallmouth bass, and I call 'em smallies. They are ferocious fighters, got way more fight in them than largemouth. Give me a smallie anytime.

Indian River, the little NY river that my camp property backs up to, has a lot of smallmouth. I guess your best bait (if not using artificials) is crayfish, but I mostly fish with grass toads. Toss those things into the right spot and they disappear in a small explosion. Wish I was there with a line in the water right now.


----------



## svk

Up here a 20” smallmouth is 5 lbs. Smallies don’t get as fat as largemouth they are more like a sunfish but thicker versus tubular like a largemouth. Fish over 4 lbs really put on a good fight. 

The big one in the middle is about 5 lbs. Smallies from a clearwater lake taste every bit as good as walleyes although the flesh isn’t quite as tight of texture. They have heavy rib bones that are hell on fillet knives though so you are best to skirt the rib cage and leave the belly meat.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Yeah right lol.
> Let's not forget, this is "The new normal" .
> For those prices I'll go for it at this point in the game, and if it comes down I'll buy more yet to lower my price per round .
> If I see any great deals on it that come up I will let you know, do you mind steel, I don't as long as it's not corrosive I don't care as long as it's accurate(pie plate at 50 without trying to hard, or pie plate at 100 with a little effort) and doesn't jam.


Nah don't mind steel at all. Have a 5.56 "beater" I'll run anything in. I really wish I could find more hornady 55 gr v max. Sorely missing it for coyote. The 60 gr spire points just don't work as well imo. But yeah if you see a good deal post it up.


----------



## chipper1

@Lionsfan , saw this up your way and thought of you  .
You could scrounge lots with it .
I'll be being up your way a couple times this week, at least that's the plan .


----------



## svk

I had an Argo. Back in the day they had 17hp Kohler engines. The new ones have a lot more power!


----------



## Lee192233

old CB said:


> I LOVE catching smallmouth bass, and I call 'em smallies. They are ferocious fighters, got way more fight in them than largemouth. Give me a smallie anytime.
> 
> Indian River, the little NY river that my camp property backs up to, has a lot of smallmouth. I guess your best bait (if not using artificials) is crayfish, but I mostly fish with grass toads. Toss those things into the right spot and they disappear in a small explosion. Wish I was there with a line in the water right now.


I love catching them as well. On Green Bay the smallmouth key on Gobies. The best lures are pumpkin colored plastic baits that imitate the Goby. The bass have learned that Gobies are easier to catch and eat than crayfish.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Up here a 20” smallmouth is 5 lbs. Smallies don’t get as fat as largemouth they are more like a sunfish but thicker versus tubular like a largemouth. Fish over 4 lbs really put on a good fight.
> 
> The big one in the middle is about 5 lbs. Smallies from a clearwater lake taste every bit as good as walleyes although the flesh isn’t quite as tight of texture. They have heavy rib bones that are hell on fillet knives though so you are best to skirt the rib cage and leave the belly meat.
> View attachment 919283


That's a nice bunch of fish there. I personally don't eat bass but I know they can be good. My grandpa kept and ate them all the time. Maybe the fish I got was 4 to 5 lbs. I don't carry a scale so I'm just guessing. It was a nice solid fish. The bass in Green Bay have some shoulders with the abundant and easy to get forage. I should have a scale on the boat. That way I'm not just telling fish stories!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I had an Argo. Back in the day they had 17hp Kohler engines. The new ones have a lot more power!


We had a max for a lot of years had a 14hp Briggs twin in it.... was very underpowered but went through about anything. They are neat little buggies.


----------



## svk

I miss the argo for certain occurrences but it was so slow compared to ATV's for cross country stuff.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I miss the argo for certain occurrences but it was so slow compared to ATV's for cross country stuff.


My father in law bought the max lol. I know right where it is if I never feel the urge to run it....


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> My father in law bought the max lol. I know right where it is if I never feel the urge to run it....


Provided you have a good relationship with him, that's better than owning it yourself!


----------



## SS396driver

Not much scrounging but I found this on the side of the highway . 3100 champion inverter genny . Must have been on the back of a camper and they forgot to tie it down . Got it home checked the fluids and for damage to the engine hit the start button it started right up. Puts out a clean 110volts plastics are a little banged up and the handle is broken but I’m not complaining


----------



## svk

That handled the spill pretty well.

For karma purposes you might want to put a vague "found" ad in the local paper to see if someone is missing it.


----------



## SS396driver

I could do that but it was an Interstate highway about 600 milesfrom my home.


----------



## JustJeff

SS396driver said:


> Not much scrounging but I found this on the side of the highway . 3100 champion inverter genny . Must have been on the back of a camper and they forgot to tie it down . Got it home checked the fluids and for damage to the engine hit the start button it started right up. Puts out a clean 110volts plastics are a little banged up and the handle is broken but I’m not complaining View attachment 919415
> View attachment 919416


That qualifies for a "You suck"!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Love the smallies. My favorite lures for them are either an H&H original spinnerbait, or a number 3 jig spinner with a 1/4 to /3/8 oz jighead and a Mr Twister curly tail or a Sassy Shad. H&H won't ship to Canada but one of my Mississippi buddies sends them to me. Really hazy here from all the forest fire smoke.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

110? Looks like over half the voltage has escaped in the crash, it's junk. 

You suck! Congrats.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> @Lionsfan , saw this up your way and thought of you  .
> You could scrounge lots with it .
> I'll be being up your way a couple times this week, at least that's the plan .


Whereabouts? Whatcha' up to?
Your timing is perfect, it's dropping back into the 70's tomorrow with lower humidity. If there's any campfire's or fireworks in your plans, be cautious. It's drying out fast up here despite all the rain we've had lately.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Whereabouts? Whatcha' up to?
> Your timing is perfect, it's dropping back into the 70's tomorrow with lower humidity. If there's any campfire's or fireworks in your plans, be cautious. It's drying out fast up here despite all the rain we've had lately.


Went to Interlochen today, snagged up this utv.
I sold my kubota 2920 to a guy just NW of Petoskey, supposed to meet up with him half way whenever it all works out for the both of us. Tried to kill two birds with one stone and bring it up today, technically it would have been three, as I brought a saw up for another member who lives in Frankfort(I snagged it up for him last wed, met the guy at our church ).
I have a bit more on the bonfire pit I should get burned up before it dries out anymore. This week there is a chance of rain here tomorrow last I knew, other than that they are saying it's gonna be dry. The Kent County Youth Fair starts up the beginning of August, every yr we get dumped on real good during fair, so I need to have the pit burned clean in case I have more to throw on it and ready to burn the next time we get rain. Gotta plan ahead .
His pics of CL.
Gonna look up some parts it needs in a bit, from brakes(including a caliper), and a hub or just bearings depending on what it needs, it also shifts hard, so maybe bushing for that. Haven't looked at it much, just handed him cash, loaded it, and headed out. Hopefully I can get all the parts found tonight and saved or a site with them, then get them ordered tomorrow.


----------



## svk

One of the bigger ones that I’ve caught.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Provided you have a good relationship with him, that's better than owning it yourself!


Yep very well, he's a great guy.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> One of the bigger ones that I’ve caught.
> View attachment 919454


That's a dandy! How big? My personal best is a 21". Your surroundings definitely beat mine in Door County. There's so much boat/jet ski traffic it hardly pays to fish on the weekends.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> One of the bigger ones that I’ve caught.
> View attachment 919454


That's a good un!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Love the smallies. My favorite lures for them are either an H&H original spinnerbait, or a number 3 jig spinner with a 1/4 to /3/8 oz jighead and a Mr Twister curly tail or a Sassy Shad. H&H won't ship to Canada but one of my Mississippi buddies sends them to me. Really hazy here from all the forest fire smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Did you bring the wood home  .


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> That's a dandy! How big? My personal best is a 21". Your surroundings definitely beat mine in Door County. There's so much boat/jet ski traffic it hardly pays to fish on the weekends.


I think about 20.5


----------



## svk

There are about 4 lakes up on the border that are loaded with big bass, including the lake that we go to each summer. I am certain that each of those lakes hold fish that would be a new state record. In 4-5 days of fishing for walleyes I usually expect to catch at least one bass over 20" from the walleye reefs. I have found the larger bass like to hang out on walleye reefs and the smaller guys like to guard the shorelines. That earlier picture I put up were all off the same reef.


----------



## svk

The Minnesota SMB record is 8 lb, 0 ounces which I believe is an easy one to beat if a guy tried. In the early 80's my mom caught one well over 6 lbs....they had it on a stringer in deeper water and dad was debating mounting it but the next morning their camping partner filleted it LOL. We have some good pics of it though.


----------



## svk

Also, I definitely have BAD (boat AD) lately. Finding myself shopping for both a runabout and a flatbottom as soon as the divorce is finalized (fingers crossed will be next week). I joined a bunch of boat buy/sell/trade sites on FB.


----------



## Be Stihl

Hey guys how’s it been going? Storm came through other day and broke a decent size hickory, it’s still attached about 10’ from the ground still full of leaves and nuts. Gonna get that this winter for a couple years down the road. Also another tree broke and fell, no leaves at all looks to be dead for awhile, but I’m not sure what it is. Very dry inside, splits like butter no knots or twist. Maybe Ash but I’ve never cut or burned any.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

The grain looks like ash but the bark not as much?


----------



## chipper1

I'd guess ash too.


----------



## Lee192233

My guess is ash as well.


----------



## MustangMike

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto... Ash!


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> The Minnesota SMB record is 8 lb, 0 ounces which I believe is an easy one to beat if a guy tried. In the early 80's my mom caught one well over 6 lbs....they had it on a stringer in deeper water and dad was debating mounting it but the next morning their camping partner filleted it LOL. We have some good pics of it though.



How much did the pictures weigh?


----------



## LondonNeil

How does this Makita /dolmar oil the bar?

I opened the box up last night to check the saw, and my my it looks very good, but the bar is odd. It has no little hole for the oil! Have I got a duff bar, or does this saw oil the chain differently?


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Hey guys how’s it been going? Storm came through other day and broke a decent size hickory, it’s still attached about 10’ from the ground still full of leaves and nuts. Gonna get that this winter for a couple years down the road. Also another tree broke and fell, no leaves at all looks to be dead for awhile, but I’m not sure what it is. Very dry inside, splits like butter no knots or twist. Maybe Ash but I’ve never cut or burned any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ash for sure. Try and get it asap as it doesn't last to good on the ground.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Boss had a little bigger load of wood View attachment 919031



This happened on our highway to the mountains a couple weeks ago. They said it was his first day on the job, and he lost the brakes.












I went by a couple days later, the truck was gone and the guard rails replaced, but the logs were still stacked on the side.


----------



## sean donato

Man, thats terrible. Hope the guy is OK and didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## chipper1

Having driven for 20yrs, I hate to see this stuff.
Trucker story lol.
An owner operator I worked for had his lead guy fire me(told me Dan said he had to "let me go"), I asked why and he said I was costing him too much money. What that meant was he found someone willing to work for less, because I never damaged equipment and hauled whatever I was told. So about 6 weeks later my buddy who still worked there calls me, says the guy who he just finished training was going out on his first solo run in my old truck. He was new to driving truck and started out pulling an eight axle trailer, his first load was only 65k(the truck could take 105k). He leaves the warehouse and puts his axles down, made it to the first turn and jackknifed the truck, totalling it. He had too much air in the lift axles for the weight of the load and it didn't allow the truck to steer the trailer, but rather the trailer made the truck go in a straight line.
Bottom line he should not have been driving that setup being a new driver, even after training for 6 weeks, there's quite a bit going on to make a setup like that safe on the road. I imagine hauling that style log trailer has its challenges with the load has such a high center of gravity, combine that with a steep grade and the driver not understanding(or not believing) you need to use a gear one lower than when you climbed it so the truck doesn't run away is a disaster waiting to happen. Sometimes you think your going to save a buck by using someone that cost you less, but many times you get what you pay for.
Be careful out there guys.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Man, thats terrible. Hope the guy is OK and didn't hurt anyone.



The driver was okay, took 30 minutes to get him out of the truck. No one else was hurt.


----------



## MustangMike

When we were in College, my brother and I both worked for the Moving Company during the summers, and we both did some driving, straight trucks, Tractor Trailers, Vans with trailers, etc. It was a real learning experience. You learned how to back up anything and everything.

Back then all of the tractors were standard transmission and required double clutching, and we even had one old tractor w/o power steering or brakes!

The Boss/Owner was a cheap SOB, and would often try to cut corners. One time he sent a straight truck (with 2 guys) to WV knowing the truck had bad brakes. The guys lost control of the truck on a steep downhill and had to bail from the truck. One broke his arm, the other had less serious injuries. The Boss's only concern was if we could teach the guy with the broken arm how to operate a fork lift so he could keep working!

I remember the 1st time I took a tractor trailer through the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel I was terrified! Was both worried about hitting the top and crushing the little cars that were dying to get around me!

Our warehouse was in the old Anaconda building in Hastings on Hudson. You had to back the truck up from the road and turn 90* to get to our loading dock. A lot of the over the road drivers from out West could not do it, I can't tell you how many trucks we backed in for their drivers.

There were also a lot of Parkways in Westchester County with low bridges. Out of the area drivers would ask someone for directions and end up in big trouble! Remember, this was the early 70s, no cell phones or Navigation.


----------



## mountainguyed67

The fire trucks showed up when one log was still rocking and the front tire was still spinning (there’s video from a freaked out girl in her car adjacent to a log), the fire trucks must have been on their way down from a fire and just happened along at the right moment.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone need a new scrounging ride  .


----------



## morewood

Started pulling logs from my stash.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> Started pulling logs from my stash.View attachment 920038


That's a nice load.
How's the new ride pull it loaded up like that.


----------



## Be Stihl

I will grab it all, only been down about a week. It must have been dead for a while as there are no leaves and it’s dry enough to almost burn. Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morewood

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice load.
> How's the new ride pull it loaded up like that.


Oddly enough that truck didn't come equipped with a trailer brake controller. I let gravity and diesel engine compression get it home. The transmission can't get worse, so I used it. Going on vacation next week, dealer adding the controller and a couple other things I asked for. I shouldn't have loaded it up so much, I have at least another load or two up there. It was heavy. 

Shea
When I get back I have some big chunks in town to pick up, new truck will get that and the gravel work. Have a good friend that is interested in seeing how the truck handles the heavy loads. 7.3, 4:30 gears, 10 speeds trans...... should be fine I think.


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> Oddly enough that truck didn't come equipped with a trailer brake controller. I let gravity and diesel engine compression get it home. The transmission can't get worse, so I used it. Going on vacation next week, dealer adding the controller and a couple other things I asked for. I shouldn't have loaded it up so much, I have at least another load or two up there. It was heavy.
> 
> Shea
> When I get back I have some big chunks in town to pick up, new truck will get that and the gravel work. Have a good friend that is interested in seeing how the truck handles the heavy loads. 7.3, 4:30 gears, 10 speeds trans...... should be fine I think.


When the loads get heavy you need trailer brakes, especially in the hills you guys have.
I didn't know they were back to a 7.3 again, how long have they been using those.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> When the loads get heavy you need trailer brakes, especially in the hills you guys have.
> I didn't know they were back to a 7.3 again, how long have they been using those.


7.3 is a pushrod gas engine.


----------



## Lee192233

Pretty impressive from what I've heard.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Pretty impressive from what I've heard.


Supposed to be pretty decent for towing. Only thing bad I've heard is you need deep,full pockets at the gas pump.


----------



## Philbert

Not everyone burns firewood for heat!








Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Not everyone burns firewood for heat!
> 
> View attachment 920097
> 
> View attachment 920099
> 
> View attachment 920098
> 
> 
> Philbert


I did pressure test and piping on a 1919 Robert Bell. Here in Canada, they are pressure vessels under the ASME code and must be tested and certified when returning to service and annually inspection after that. I was fortunate enough to be involved with a project restoration done by a local museum. Now they run the tractor several times a year at steam shows and events. They invited me to come and help operate it and I got to drive it. Really cool. I donated some hard maple.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> 7.3 is a pushrod gas engine.


Wow, didn't know that.
I'm obviously out of the loop on new vehicles, and I probably won't be catching up anytime soon lol.


farmer steve said:


> Supposed to be pretty decent for towing. Only thing bad I've heard is you need deep,full pockets at the gas pump.


Can't be any worse than my excursion with the v-10. This last tank was 9.9 calculated, 10.8 on the lie-O-meter. 
Been seeing some crazy prices on the used trucks, just saw a nice 98 suburban for 10k, it only had 90k miles on it though, so in comparison it's a bit cheaper than many. I was telling my wife I should have dumped 2k into my old one, it would have been worth 6-7k this yr. 
I can't believe the prices on pretty much anything right now , this guy felt the same way and decided to say something.
Ask @Lionsfan , he could probably pick some up for you if needed for the crops lol.





Been seeing some funny CL ads recently, I thought of you when I saw this one .


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Here in Canada, they are pressure vessels under the ASME code and must be tested and certified when returning to service and annually inspection after that.



I overheard the operator saying that this boiler was actually new, and it needs to be inspected every two years.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> I overheard the operator saying that this boiler was actually new, and it needs to be inspected every two years.
> 
> Philbert


Pressure relief valve was #150 so we test hydrostatic (water pump) to 1.5X=225psi. My pressure tickets get me into some interesting things. Did pressure piping and certification on a hyperbaric chamber too. They offered to take me on a dive in it but I declined. Lol. I don't even like diving down in the deep end of a pool! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Wow, didn't know that.
> I'm obviously out of the loop on new vehicles, and I probably won't be catching up anytime soon lol.
> 
> Can't be any worse than my excursion with the v-10. This last tank was 9.9 calculated, 10.8 on the lie-O-meter.
> Been seeing some crazy prices on the used trucks, just saw a nice 98 suburban for 10k, it only had 90k miles on it though, so in comparison it's a bit cheaper than many. I was telling my wife I should have dumped 2k into my old one, it would have been worth 6-7k this yr.
> I can't believe the prices on pretty much anything right now , this guy felt the same way and decided to say something.
> Ask @Lionsfan , he could probably pick some up for you if needed for the crops lol.
> 
> View attachment 920114
> 
> 
> 
> Been seeing some funny CL ads recently, I thought of you when I saw this one .
> 
> View attachment 920113


The question I have is who the hell has the free time to take pictures of a pile of dog **** and list it on CL?? The world simply is not right nowadays.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> The question I have is who the hell has the free time to take pictures of a pile of dog **** and list it on CL?? The world simply is not right nowadays.


Probably the same type of guy who has time to post a picture of an ad with said poo in it .
I just got a call from a local number, I said hello, he says hi, I said who's this, he says Nate, I say Nate who I'm sorry, he says you probably called about something on CL, I said yep probably but I'm not sure what as I've made a few calls today, he says okay well if you don't know, then he hangs up . 
Found a deal on a zero turn, seems they wear out a set of tires every 12 miles or so LOL.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Supposed to be pretty decent for towing. Only thing bad I've heard is you need deep,full pockets at the gas pump.


True, but for the average guy pulling a trailer on the weekends and not actually working the truck I think it's a better choice than the 8k dollar diesel upgrade. We've had customers complain about their older diesel trucks with low miles when they need an expensive repair. All the fuel savings go out the window then. Granted you sure can't beat a diesel for pulling large loads. Takes some of the white knuckle out of the trip. For my needs a gas 1 ton would be perfect.


----------



## Stonewoodiron

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need a new scrounging ride  .
> View attachment 919866


And when not using it to haul wood, you can scrounge scrap metal. It will hold 4 water heaters, 3 bicycles, 2 major appliances, and 1 steel bed frame!


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> True, but for the average guy pulling a trailer on the weekends and not actually working the truck I think it's a better choice than the 8k dollar diesel upgrade. We've had customers complain about their older diesel trucks with low miles when they need an expensive repair. All the fuel savings go out the window then. Granted you sure can't beat a diesel for pulling large loads. Takes some of the white knuckle out of the trip. For my needs a gas 1 ton would be perfect.


I hear ya on that . Exact reason I got rid of the 6.4. It was great for towing but more expensive to operate. Both of our 250's have the 6.2 gasser and seems to pull real close the diesel. Fuel mileage is about the the same for both motors but at about fiddy cent a gallon difference I like the gasser.


----------



## JustJeff

Love my EcoBoost for towing. Lots of grunt down low. They should put a turbo coyote in the superduty. Imagine the torque!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Stonewoodiron said:


> And when not using it to haul wood, you can scrounge scrap metal. It will hold 4 water heaters, 3 bicycles, 2 major appliances, and 1 steel bed frame!


You could lol.
I hate going to the scrap yard or the dumps, I've gotten so many flats.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> I hear ya on that . Exact reason I got rid of the 6.4. It was great for towing but more expensive to operate. Both of our 250's have the 6.2 gasser and seems to pull real close the diesel. Fuel mileage is about the the same for both motors but at about fiddy cent a gallon difference I like the gasser.


Haven't ever been overly impressed with the ford gas line up since they left the push rod engines in the dust. High rpm hp engines. The 6.2 was a bit of a relief, but still no low end compared to the push rod engines. The v10 is a turd, and a gas hog doesn't seem to matter if it was loaded or unloaded. Then again so is ever 5.4l I've ever owned as well. I'm really hoping this new 7.3l does well. Even so my wife and I have been talking about vehicle replacement since our fleet is at least 20 years old now. I find myself wanting another diesel then wanting another gutless gasser. I'm ok with bad fuel milage as long as the power is there when I want/need it. Most likely the reason I've stuck with big blocks for towing. Push the pedal, up the hill you go. No need to mat it out and hop you don't loose half your speed till the top of the hill. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## morewood

Lee192233 said:


> True, but for the average guy pulling a trailer on the weekends and not actually working the truck I think it's a better choice than the 8k dollar diesel upgrade. We've had customers complain about their older diesel trucks with low miles when they need an expensive repair. All the fuel savings go out the window then. Granted you sure can't beat a diesel for pulling large loads. Takes some of the white knuckle out of the trip. For my needs a gas 1 ton would be perfect.


Just over 9k option difference. With my dump trailer maxed out I'll be at the outer limits of Ford's published tow rating. For me the fuel savings doesn't compare with the higher maintenance/insurance/upfront cost. If I pulled close to 20k regularly I would get a diesel.


sean donato said:


> Haven't ever been overly impressed with the ford gas line up since they left the push rod engines in the dust. High rpm hp engines. The 6.2 was a bit of a relief, but still no low end compared to the push rod engines. The v10 is a turd, and a gas hog doesn't seem to matter if it was loaded or unloaded. Then again so is ever 5.4l I've ever owned as well. I'm really hoping this new 7.3l does well. Even so my wife and I have been talking about vehicle replacement since our fleet is at least 20 years old now. I find myself wanting another diesel then wanting another gutless gasser. I'm ok with bad fuel milage as long as the power is there when I want/need it. Most likely the reason I've stuck with big blocks for towing. Push the pedal, up the hill you go. No need to mat it out and hop you don't loose half your speed till the top of the hill. Just my opinion of course.


Right now I'm impressed. It obviously isn't broken in, but on a 300+ mile trip pulling my boat yesterday it got better than my older Ford got with the 6.2. (10.7mpg, varied terrain) It's not all the engine, that transmission may be the ticket for pulling. When I get back from vacation and the controller is installed and working then the gravel starts. I know it's not going to be diesel like, but I hope it's an acceptable substitute for what I do. Heck, you can see airspace around the engine when you pop the hood. Basic maintenance can be done by someone who quit working on vehicles 40 years ago. I'll keep you guys updated as I use it. First impressions have been positive.

Shea.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Been hot and humid here. Strong wind today so not that bad.

Playing hookey for the last time as the STBE is moving out this weekend. Then the house will be all mine once the judge signs off. Fingers crossed there are no issues with the hearing.


----------



## JustJeff

What are you guys using for string trimmers? Besides the scrounged free weed eater, which actually runs great if not anemic, I have a Stihl fs38 which is the cheapest one but works stronger than you'd expect out of a bottom of the line model. If I had a small lot in town I'd look no further but I think I'm ready to move up to a more serious trimmer. I'm on 2 acres with 900' of fence and a lot of rocks and trees to trim around. Think I'll go with a straight shaft this time 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> What are you guys using for string trimmers? Besides the scrounged free weed eater, which actually runs great if not anemic, I have a Stihl fs38 which is the cheapest one but works stronger than you'd expect out of a bottom of the line model. If I had a small lot in town I'd look no further but I think I'm ready to move up to a more serious trimmer. I'm on 2 acres with 900' of fence and a lot of rocks and trees to trim around. Think I'll go with a straight shaft this time
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Straight shaft is the only way to go when power and longevity are the major considerations.
I have a 20yr old shindaiwa, awesome piece of equipment. Any of the top manufacturers have great trimmers in their pro grade products.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> What are you guys using for string trimmers? Besides the scrounged free weed eater, which actually runs great if not anemic, I have a Stihl fs38 which is the cheapest one but works stronger than you'd expect out of a bottom of the line model. If I had a small lot in town I'd look no further but I think I'm ready to move up to a more serious trimmer. I'm on 2 acres with 900' of fence and a lot of rocks and trees to trim around. Think I'll go with a straight shaft this time
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of my KM110R. I have a half mile of driveway edges along with three buildings. Plus I have cultivator, blower, hedge trimmer and bed edge redefiner attachments. +1 on the straight shaft trimmer Chipper.


----------



## Lionsfan

I have a Stihl KM90 which runs a straight shaft trimmer, a cultivator and a blower. It's not as light as the curved shaft, single string Shindaiwa that served me faithfully for 20+ years, but it mows right on through the heavy, wet, overgrown stuff that brought my little Shindaiwa to it's knees. After 5 years of use, I've blown the gunk off it one time with a can of brake clean and an air hose, changed the air filter once, and set the valves once. It's been a solid rig for sure.


----------



## sean donato

I have a husqy 128ld. Had it for 7 years now still running strong. I have about 3/4 acre I mow, but spend more time trimming then mowing. When I worked at the township we actually had nothing but issues with the stihl 4mix weed wackers. Started getting echo. Can't remember the model of echo they went to, but it was fairly light and very powerful. I'll look at echo next time I need a weed wacker. 
Now I do have a few freebies that run. Some for cheap little stihl curved shaft thing that's still a 2 stroke. It's practically new, just gutless and awkward for me to use. My inlaws gave it to me when they moved, and I'm not allowed to get rid of it in case they want it back. (Roll eyes) I have a real old stihl straight shaft with bike handles. It needs rings or something doesn't have much for compression, but it's built like a tank. I keep thinking about getting it running and putting a brush cutter head on it.


----------



## muddstopper

I have a 525 husky for the serious stuff. Around the house, my wife uses a Kobalt battery powered weed eater/ She said the Kobalt was to heavy and bought one of those Hart weed eaters sold at wally world. They suit her needs and it dont take more than 15min for her to trim around the house. I also took one of these type heads and threw away the plastic blades. I replaced the plastic with pieces of bandsaw blades from my 14x8 metal bandsaw. Works wonders on thick stemy brush and briars. I dont know how long the bandsaw blades will last, but they havent needed changing in 3 years of hard use.


----------



## svk

I have a 128 Husqvarna and an older Stihl FS74. No complaints with either.

Bought my son a 20V Dewalt trimmer this spring and wasn’t impressed. It died within the return period so we returned it. First time I’ve ever had a Dewalt tool be less than impressive.


----------



## svk

Spent a bunch of time on the little lake at my cabin yesterday. The big storm that ripped through here on Friday actually dumped my boat and moved it about 30 feet. Never had that happen before! Luckily I had taken the small motor in a couple weeks ago. Fishing was slow and was hampered by the fact that I only had a couple 3-hook rapalas which of course aren’t best suited for weedy areas. But got one little bass and enjoyed myself on the lake. My youngest son (the organizer) is going to help me put together a tackle box that we can leave at the shack so we don’t ever go without lures again.

Anyhow, here are a few pics:


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I replaced the plastic with pieces of bandsaw blades from my 14x8 metal bandsaw. Works wonders on thick stemy brush and briars. I dont know how long the bandsaw blades will last, but they havent needed changing in 3 years of hard use.


Concern I have with that is if one of those metal bandsaw pieces break loose and go flying. 

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Concern I have with that is if one of those metal bandsaw pieces break loose and go flying.
> 
> Philbert


Can't be any worse then the plastic and metal ones you buy, that have the metal insert and are attached by plastic to the head. Had a few of them get wings..... not a good day if it were to hit someone.


----------



## chipper1

Oh snap, red oak alert in Brighton, anyone down that way .


----------



## farmer steve

Wood gods were smiling on me this morning. 1st load was a tandem dumptruck
full of ash.. 2nd was an overloaded 14K dump trailer with white oak and some HICKORY!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Wood gods were smiling on me this morning. 1st load was a tandem dumptruckView attachment 920547
> full of ash.. 2nd was an overloaded 14K dump trailer with white oak and some HICKORY! View attachment 920548


Dang, you should be good to go for a week or so now


----------



## svk

Must have been a site error earlier. On mobile, I could read and like but could not type a comment. Working fine on desktop version.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Must have been a site error earlier. On mobile, I could read and like but could not type a comment. Working fine on desktop version.


Gosh, that would be really unusual.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 920548



Getting his full money’s worth out of that one tire?


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Gosh, that would be really unusual.


Right


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Getting his full money’s worth out of that one tire?


I wondered about that tire with that load on it. My spare on my trailer looks better than that one.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Must have been a site error earlier. On mobile, I could read and like but could not type a comment. Working fine on desktop version.


I've had that happen. My big fat fingers hit the remove formatting button when I'm on my phone.


----------



## djg james

A small engine mechanic I knew witnessed a guy getting hit in the neck by a flying piece of a broken off plastic blade. I believe the story was the guy died.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Oh snap, red oak alert in Brighton, anyone down that way .


Got me some of it. Brett was kinda slow on this one being across the state though - I had already emailed on it before he posted it! LOL 


And made another new best friend as he said he will be taking down several more oak trees and will contact me directly instead of using Craigslist next time. They all look tall and straight and limbless for 50 feet. Oh darn. Now I'm not an oak snob like some of you (and you know who you are), but I'm smart enough not to turn it away either.


----------



## dancan

djg james said:


> A small engine mechanic I knew witnessed a guy getting hit in the neck by a flying piece of a broken off plastic blade. I believe the story was the guy died.


I had a plastic one break off and hit me on the bad ankle 6 years ago , I was wearing Dunlop steel toe rubber boots but it dropped me like a rock about .6 milliseconds after impact .
Choice words were said and I'll never use them ever again ,,,, EVER .

I'm not dead yet , been averaging 45hrs per week , a few night shifts , cleared a couple of house lots , cut some for the fella with the treeco that I worked for last summer and the fella that I painted for last winter offered me more than double my day job wage to go cut on a golfcourse that one of his clients just bought so I have to fit that in on weekends .
Free oak, apple and maple to any of you yahoos in need , I may want the spruce lol .


----------



## Huskybill

I needed firewood for the winter and these two bad rain storms blew down trees so bad I have enough for two seasons.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Got me some of it. Brett was kinda slow on this one being across the state though - I had already emailed on it before he posted it! LOL
> View attachment 920609
> 
> And made another new best friend as he said he will be taking down several more oak trees and will contact me directly instead of using Craigslist next time. They all look tall and straight and limbless for 50 feet. Oh darn. Now I'm not an oak snob like some of you (and you know who you are), but I'm smart enough not to turn it away either.


You're just lucky I don't like oak, unless it's already seasoned .
Glad you got it, hope you get a bunch more of the nice straight ones .
I dropped a 5 today, customer wants all the wood, and they are picking up the mess. Dead stand ash that needed to be pulled thru the canopy of a maple, elm leaning over their shed, 3 cedars from behind the shed with nowhere to go with them so I took them down from the bottom up.
This one looked happy about coming down .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> I had a plastic one break off and hit me on the bad ankle 6 years ago , I was wearing Dunlop steel toe rubber boots but it dropped me like a rock about .6 milliseconds after impact .
> Choice words were said and I'll never use them ever again ,,,, EVER .
> 
> I'm not dead yet , been averaging 45hrs per week , a few night shifts , cleared a couple of house lots , cut some for the fella with the treeco that I worked for last summer and the fella that I painted for last winter offered me more than double my day job wage to go cut on a golfcourse that one of his clients just bought so I have to fit that in on weekends .
> Free oak, apple and maple to any of you yahoos in need , I may want the spruce lol .


Glad you're doing well Dan.
Speaking of ankles, the guy I'm doing the job for had a wheelbarrow fall on the back of his ankle today . His youngest son threw a round in it while dad was talking to me, he controlled himself well all things considered. Another reason to use a wheelbarrow with two wheels. I didn't mention it to him when it happened though lol.
Be safe.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You're just lucky I don't like oak, unless it's already seasoned .


I have the same *meh* feeling about oak. Lots of firewood I would prefer before oak. But close to home and already cut next to the driveway can have a powerful effect on a guys heartstrings.  Oh, and of course free, seein' as how I don't buy firewood!


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> I'm not dead yet


Come around again soon when you can stay awhile and regale us with 
more stories of injuries gone by, golf course shenanigans from an undisclosed location, and of spruce the wonder wood.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I have the same *meh* feeling about oak. Lots of firewood I would prefer before oak. But close to home and already cut next to the driveway can have a powerful effect on a guys heartstrings.  Oh, and of course free, seein' as how I don't buy firewood!


When I was putting wood in the woodshed last week there were some pieces of red oak, it reminded me one of the reasons I like black locust so much .
I'd pay for it if the deal was right, getting wood is a lot of work.


----------



## svk

Well today is the divorce hearing. Fingers crossed that everything goes well. If judge agrees to our deal, we should be signed off and finalized in the next 48 hours or so.

I can’t believe that just a couple months ago I still wanted to be married to this woman. My life is so much better without her.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got most of the oak score @chipper1 found for me split and stacked.








I was working under the shade of the oak that the gypsy moths decimated. It has actually regrown another set of leaves. 



It was completely bare.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've listed my ickle stihl on ebay, as I've now got the dolmakita. It's been, and still is, a great saw. If it sells for the price i think it will (having watched a few others, made sure my listing is better and priced just below all others currently listed) it will have cost me just about £3 per cord it has cut or me.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Concern I have with that is if one of those metal bandsaw pieces break loose and go flying.
> 
> Philbert


Chaps


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Chaps


That may help, but that's not how chainsaw chaps work; rather they are designed to pull fibers which will stop a chainsaw at the crank.
Here you go  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> ickle



I looked this up, apparently it means “little“ in the UK.


----------



## Huskybill

chipper1 said:


> When I was putting wood in the woodshed last week there were some pieces of red oak, it reminded me one of the reasons I like black locust so much .
> I'd pay for it if the deal was right, getting wood is a lot of work.


A lot of hard work? Trying to cut 50 cords to replace the 50+ cords I sold each year. I cut a mix of hardwoods, white oak, red oak, hickory, birch, maples, choke cherry, ect.


----------



## chipper1

Huskybill said:


> A lot of hard work? Trying to cut 50 cords to replace the 50+ cords I sold each year. I cut a mix of hardwoods, white oak, red oak, hickory, birch, maples, choke cherry, ect.


Yes, a lot of hard work.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> That may help, but that's not how chainsaw chaps work; rather they are designed to pull fibers which will stop a chainsaw at the crank.
> Here you go  .


----------



## svk

Well boys, I’m a free man. 

Celebrated a bit last night.


----------



## H-Ranch

Squeezed out another load of oak. Should be at least another load depending on how many projects I make out of what is left.


Also split and stacked a few misshapen rounds that have been sitting near the stacks for a while and piled the unsplittables chunks in my overnight burn stack. Still have a fairly large pile of pine/spruce rounds to deal with.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Squeezed out another load of oak. Should be at least another load depending on how many projects I make out of what is left.
> View attachment 920923
> 
> Also split and stacked a few misshapen rounds that have been sitting near the stacks for a while and piled the unsplittables chunks in my overnight burn stack. Still have a fairly large pile of pine/spruce rounds to deal with.


Nice.
Doing lots of cookie cutting, where's the videos.
Saw this down your way last night, figured one of us should grab it to spice things up in here a bit .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Doing lots of cookie cutting, where's the videos.
> Saw this down your way last night, figured one of us should grab it to spice things up in here a bit .
> 
> View attachment 920941


Videos? Like a lot of stuff... that's really not my thing.

You found an enclosed wheelbarrow? Now that I could be interested in for doing firewood in the rain! LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Box elder, ugh. There are even woods that I don't like. Basically I got this a while ago just to get some of the blood red rounds for project wood.



Then picked up a couple of smaller pine rounds to move to the pine stack. 

It's a warm one today fellas. Make sure you're staying hydrated if you're working outside.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Videos? Like a lot of stuff... that's really not my thing.
> 
> You found an enclosed wheelbarrow? Now that I could be interested in for doing firewood in the rain! LOL


An inclosed wheelbarrow  .
We saw a nice concrete hauler on tracks today coming home, the boy says, look dad a powered wheelbarrow. Whenever the boy asks me what I want him to make out of ken'x, I always say a powered wheelbarrow lol.
Just snagged this up today, an enclosed tent, I'm gonna try and get it un-sticky .
Is this what you were thinking I could put at your place.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Box elder, ugh. There are even woods that I don't like. Basically I got this a while ago just to get some of the blood red rounds for project wood.
> View attachment 920942
> View attachment 920944
> 
> Then picked up a couple of smaller pine rounds to move to the pine stack. View attachment 920943
> 
> It's a warm one today fellas. Make sure you're staying hydrated if you're working outside.


Wait, pine and box elder .
Now I like stacking seasoned box elder.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> An inclosed wheelbarrow  .
> We saw a nice concrete hauler on tracks today coming home, the boy says, look dad a powered wheelbarrow. Whenever the boy asks me what I want him to make out of ken'x, I always say a powered wheelbarrow lol.
> Just snagged this up today, an enclosed tent, I'm gonna try and get it un-sticky .
> Is this what you were thinking I could put at your place.
> View attachment 920945


Oh yeah, that's nice. That will really class up the Sanford and Son motif I have going on at my place.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, that's nice. That will really class up the Sanford and Son motif I have going on at my place.


You saying I'd be the son.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You saying I'd be the son.


Well I am old and curmudgeonly and set in my ways... you know, like Fred. But I have been called a big dummy too. So I could play either part.

How well can you swing a purse?


----------



## olyman

Huskybill said:


> A lot of hard work? Trying to cut 50 cords to replace the 50+ cords I sold each year. I cut a mix of hardwoods, white oak, red oak, hickory, birch, maples, choke cherry, ect.


what hard work...………………..


----------



## mountainguyed67

Huskybill said:


> Trying to cut 50 cords to replace the 50+ cords I sold each year.



Here’s three.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Doing lots of cookie cutting, where's the videos.
> Saw this down your way last night, figured one of us should grab it to spice things up in here a bit .
> 
> View attachment 920941











Mini cooper trailer - trailers - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Up for sale is back half of a 2007 mini cooper, made into a trailer to be pulled behind a mini. I have way to many projects at the moment and I lost interest in this. Needs to be finished to your...



detroit.craigslist.org




I like it!

Philbert


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Doing lots of cookie cutting, where's the videos.
> Saw this down your way last night, figured one of us should grab it to spice things up in here a bit .
> 
> View attachment 920941


If I still had the Montana SV6 ...
Be close to a cord Lol


----------



## stillhunter

My mom and dads neighbor had a huge willow oak cut down in her backyard. The company asked if they could put the crane in my folks backyard. Dad said yes if he could have some of the wood. I was working and wasn't there.




My brother and I will cut and split it soon. I told my dad he should have got the limbs too, but the neighbor wanted them for mulch. When I came and saw the logs I told dad like the quote from Jaws " we're gonna need a bigger saw" lol. I'm sure my MS291 20" can cut them logs and my brother has a MS362.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Squeezed out another load of oak.



You should stop eating acorns!


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> You should stop eating acorns!


Oak log takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## svk

Kids and I took out the new to us boat last night


----------



## Philbert

Some strong storm damage last night in Central Wisconsin. Hope none of our members were hit hard.









1 death reported following severe weather; 4 tornadoes confirmed


Strong thunderstorms and at least four tornadoes overnight Wednesday caused widespread damage, left tens of thousands without power and contributed to at least one death.




madison.com








Philbert


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Well I am old and curmudgeonly and set in my ways... you know, like Fred. But I have been called a big dummy too. So I could play either part.
> 
> How well can you swing a purse?


I hear you there.
As far as the purse swinging, just depends on how heavy the purse is I guess  .
Did I miss any deals down your way.
Bought this last night, not sure how I'm getting it home.
Now I should find a great deal on a nice trailer I don't need to work on .



Here's what I want it to look like when it's done, but with a bumper pull instead of 5th wheel. Although I don't think I'll be able to do the ramps quite like this style $$$. Or maybe I could weld a 5th wheel setup on top of the excursion .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Some strong storm damage last night in Central Wisconsin. Hope none of our members were hit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 death reported following severe weather; 4 tornadoes confirmed
> 
> 
> Strong thunderstorms and at least four tornadoes overnight Wednesday caused widespread damage, left tens of thousands without power and contributed to at least one death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madison.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 921080
> 
> 
> Philbert


That was supposed to hit us here last night, I didn't even wake up for it, so we must not have gotten the wind. We did get a bit of rain though. From what I could tell, the worst of it went south/west of us.
Are you heading over there?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I hear you there.
> As far as the purse swinging, just depends on how heavy the purse is I guess  .
> Did I miss any deals down your way.
> Bought this last night, not sure how I'm getting it home.
> Now I should find a great deal on a nice trailer I don't need to work on .
> View attachment 921081
> 
> 
> Here's what I want it to look like when it's done, but with a bumper pull instead of 5th wheel. Although I don't think I'll be able to do the ramps quite like this style $$$. Or maybe I could weld a 5th wheel setup on top of the excursion .
> 
> 
> View attachment 921082


Chop the top and bolt the hitch down, your kids would love it!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Chop the top and bolt the hitch down, your kids would love it!


Of course I already found another trailer  . It actually has a 5th wheel on it in the pictures lol.
Back in the day I used to cruse around with my best friend in his chevy blazer without the top on it, we had a blast when it wasn't stuck.
I saw one listed today that was on 44's iirc, his was on 38's, the one today was huge.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Did I miss any deals down your way.


Always deals to be had, just not enough time in the day to get them all. Didn't get much done today - think I'll just go have a glass (or three) of ripple.


----------



## svk

Arghh

Bought a new dishwasher (insert joke about divorce) and the old water fitting needs to be rerouted. Oh well, we’ll throw some pex at it tomorrow.


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Some strong storm damage last night in Central Wisconsin. Hope none of our members were hit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 death reported following severe weather; 4 tornadoes confirmed
> 
> 
> Strong thunderstorms and at least four tornadoes overnight Wednesday caused widespread damage, left tens of thousands without power and contributed to at least one death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madison.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 921080
> 
> 
> Philbert


This was an hour East of me yesterday. @Ryan A lives in this part of the state. https://www.fox29.com/news/dangerous-tornado-leaves-behind-widespread-damage-in-bucks-county.


----------



## Huskybill

Philbert said:


> Some strong storm damage last night in Central Wisconsin. Hope none of our members were hit hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 death reported following severe weather; 4 tornadoes confirmed
> 
> 
> Strong thunderstorms and at least four tornadoes overnight Wednesday caused widespread damage, left tens of thousands without power and contributed to at least one death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madison.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 921080
> 
> 
> Philbert


The storm last night went south through pa. and nj, still cleaning up from the last two micro bursts. Hell has no fury like a woman scorned. These storms should be named after women? Lol

Look out this winter.


----------



## svk

Somewhat more mild temps coming up but no rain in our future.

Last night’s sunset.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I find the anti diesel crowd funny, I think the only reason larger gas trucks exist is fleet customers like uhaul and such. I’m in the mindset of a 3/4+ ton truck shouldn’t have spark plugs lol. No matter what you say the downside of the diesel is, it all comes back around on the resale side. A used gas truck of that caliber isn’t worth anything near what a diesel is.

My best friend ordered and bought a 6.2 f250 a few years ago and I mess with him every chance I get. He expects it at this point but recently he was going on a trip so he was checking fluids and such. I looked under the hood and said oh ****. He freaks out and says what!? I said man this thing is all sorts of messed up, it has spark plugs! Haha, he was kinda pissed at that one.


----------



## svk

I see both sides of the argument. I’m glad that they are finally doing smaller diesels for light duty trucks. That should have been done 20 years ago.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Also @farmer steve if you think that 6.2 pulls like a diesel are you meaning like a 95 obs furd or a modern diesel in that type of truck? If it’s the latter, The load hasn’t been heavy enough. That 6.2 is gutless just like the 5.4 and 6.8 v10 were.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> I see both sides of the argument. I’m glad that they are finally doing smaller diesels for light duty trucks. That should have been done 20 years ago.


I agree but the American market doesn’t love diesels. I doubt Toyota will ever bring one here but it would be awesome to have a smaller diesel t4r or taco and a diesel tundra to compete with the big 3.


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> I agree but the American market doesn’t love diesels. I doubt Toyota will ever bring one here but it would be awesome to have a smaller diesel t4r or taco and a diesel tundra to compete with the big 3.


The market loves diesels. Doesn’t love the price increase. Plus now with the big discrepancy in price between gas and diesel fuel, the savings due to mileage is gone.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> The market loves diesels. Doesn’t love the price increase. Plus now with the big discrepancy in price between gas and diesel fuel, the savings due to mileage is gone.


I disagree, The original attempts at the older diesels were not successful. Most people think they’re loud, slow and stinky machines. Most people view them as dump trucks, trash trucks, etc or rednecks that want to cover the world in black smoke.

Toyota won’t do it here because of our bs emissions.

Fuel savings are not the only advantage, They last a lot longer too. Until all these newer turbo gas engines diesels are much more enjoyable to daily drive too. Aside from the mileage you couldn’t beat the low end shove. I think Gm is the only one that got the 1/2 ton diesel right being an in-line 6. Time will tell.


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> I disagree, The original attempts at the older diesels were not successful. Most people think they’re loud, slow and stinky machines. Most people view them as dump trucks, trash trucks, etc or rednecks that want to cover the world in black smoke.
> 
> Toyota won’t do it here because of our bs emissions.
> 
> Fuel savings are not the only advantage, They last a lot longer too. Until all these newer turbo gas engines diesels are much more enjoyable to daily drive too. Aside from the mileage you couldn’t beat the low end shove. I think Gm is the only one that got the 1/2 ton diesel right being an in-line 6. Time will tell.


But the original diesels in passenger vehicles were junk....remember the Oldsmobile station wagons with the 350 gasser engine converted to diesel could hardly manage freeway speeds.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I know.

also though look at dieselgate with vw. That really hurt diesels in America too. I personally think that ship has sailed here. Electric will sadly take over. I probably won’t live long enough for that to be my only choice though.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We have a 3500 Silverado dually with a 6.0.
I simply don't drive enough to justify a diesel.
Would love one, mostly for down hill engine breaking (Opps! 'engine braking') in hilly situations with the RV trailer.
It's a small 27' RV bumper pull, at 4,500 pounds, so we get by pretty good.
But we very rarely drive hills.
I would love to try towing with the newer Ford 10 speed transmission.
Everything I do is pretty light duty.
Love the 2011 Silverado.
We are fortunate to have what we have with the crazy prices the days.

What I did learn buying the bumper pull dump trailer is that I overlooked tongue weight.
I have 820 pounds tongue weight empty.
Had I'd known that, and it never entered my mind to dig up that number, the additional $1,800 for a gooseneck would be a know brainer.


----------



## sean donato

Been trying to talk my wife into getting a VW diesel to replace her focus. Only thing is I want stick and she cant/doesn't want to learn to drive stick. Back in the 80 there were a few diesel options in cars and I 99% sure I've seen a diesel Ford ranger for sale, that wasn't a transplant. I really miss the vw diesel I had back in the day, turbo model with 5 speed trans, had no issues going 100mph and just sipped fuel. Sadly it was 3/4 worn out by the time I got it, and was determined that I wasn't going to pull the engine out and redo it. Should have kept it. These new smaller diesel just don't excite me, till your done buying the truck you have a $10k + upgrade for the diesel option, that buys a lot of gas. Let alone the maintenance aspect of it, added cost of def fluid and higher chances of having a system error in the aftertrestment system. No thanks, I'm ok with an ole smokey that's simple, reliable, and doesn't cost my first born to fix if something goes wrong. Besides that the masses want cheap and easy, e words will eventually prevail for a lot of people I think.


----------



## MustangMike

Gas engines are lasting a lot longer, not need stupid additives, and are much easier to start in cold weather.

There are markets for both.

When I park my truck up at the cabin (off the grid, no plug in) for 2-3 days and have to leave on a freezing cold day, I don't want any problems starting!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Gas engines are lasting a lot longer, not need stupid additives, and are much easier to start in cold weather.
> 
> There are markets for both.
> 
> When I park my truck up at the cabin (off the grid, no plug in) for 2-3 days and have to leave on a freezing cold day, I don't want any problems starting!


Ah that's not all of the diesels, my 90 cummins would start just fine on a 0 degree day, now my second gen engine needs the grid heater on a 50* day, and near 0 you better plug it in. That's more my fault from how its been worked over then the fault of the engine. Big injectors and lots of timing advance doesn't make for nice cold weather starting. the newer diesels are much better, but nothing like the turn key and go of a gasser.


----------



## JustJeff

I see ford is dropping the diesel in the half ton. There's a place for diesels but not in a vehicle that doesn't see towing duty 300+ days a year

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> I see ford is dropping the diesel in the half ton. There's a place for diesels but not in a vehicle that doesn't see towing duty 300+ days a year
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Its the upcharg more then anything. You can get a max tow package with a turbo v6 that makes 3/4 of the torque of the little diesel and not loose any tow capacity in a 1/2 ton pickup. Also doesn't help that 80% of small pickup owners use them as a family car. So the tow rating doesn't matter. Just how many car seats, soccer balls, and groceries you can fit and if it gets 20mpg on pump gas. Makes everyone happy. Heck I remember when you were considered a hick if you daily drive your pickup. Times changed.


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> Heck I remember when you were considered a hick if you daily drive your pickup. Times changed.




Philbert


----------



## svk

Back when, people drove pickups cause they were cheap!!


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Also @farmer steve if you think that 6.2 pulls like a diesel are you meaning like a 95 obs furd or a modern diesel in that type of truck? If it’s the latter, The load hasn’t been heavy enough. That 6.2 is gutless just like the 5.4 and 6.8 v10 were.


The 6.2 pulls every bit as good as my previous 6.4 dsl. Green oak stacked in my 6x10 dump was every bit as heavy as my 27' camper if not more. Over the life of a gas vs diesel truck a gasser will be cheaper to own when you figure in all costs.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Sandhill Crane said:


> We have a 3500 Silverado dually with a 6.0.
> I simply don't drive enough to justify a diesel.
> Would love one, mostly for down hill engine breaking in hilly situations with the RV trailer.
> It's a small 27' RV bumper pull, at 4,500 pounds, so we get by pretty good.
> But we very rarely drive hills.
> I would love to try towing with the newer Ford 10 speed transmission.
> Everything I do is pretty light duty.
> Love the 2011 Silverado.
> We are fortunate to have what we have with the crazy prices the days.
> 
> What I did learn buying the bumper pull dump trailer is that I overlooked tongue weight.
> I have 820 pounds tongue weight empty.
> Had I'd known that, and it never entered my mind to dig up that number, the additional $1,800 for a gooseneck would be a know brainer.
> 
> View attachment 921197


What’s the weight when loaded?


sean donato said:


> Been trying to talk my wife into getting a VW diesel to replace her focus. Only thing is I want stick and she cant/doesn't want to learn to drive stick. Back in the 80 there were a few diesel options in cars and I 99% sure I've seen a diesel Ford ranger for sale, that wasn't a transplant. I really miss the vw diesel I had back in the day, turbo model with 5 speed trans, had no issues going 100mph and just sipped fuel. Sadly it was 3/4 worn out by the time I got it, and was determined that I wasn't going to pull the engine out and redo it. Should have kept it. These new smaller diesel just don't excite me, till your done buying the truck you have a $10k + upgrade for the diesel option, that buys a lot of gas. Let alone the maintenance aspect of it, added cost of def fluid and higher chances of having a system error in the aftertrestment system. No thanks, I'm ok with an ole smokey that's simple, reliable, and doesn't cost my first born to fix if something goes wrong. Besides that the masses want cheap and easy, e words will eventually prevail for a lot of people I think.


I’ve never seen a factory diesel in a ranger that was built here and my family has owned 10 of them over the years. I bought my uncles 97 2 years ago and would love to swap a 4bt Cummins in it. A few have been done, one made mid 200s hp and almost 600 lb ft of twist. Tell me that wouldn’t be a blast to drive in a reg cab short bed 97 4x4!

speaking of sipping fuel, I mow with my JD 1025r, I filled it up before I started the other day. It wouldn’t take the last gallon in the jug. I went to top it off afterwards and it only took about a 1/2 gallon after running 3200 rpm mowing for an hour. My previous cub cadet had a 23hp kaw engine and a 3 gallon tank, I could cut the yard about 1.5 times before refilling. Huge difference!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> The 6.2 pulls every bit as good as my previous 6.4 dsl. Green oak stacked in my 6x10 dump was every bit as heavy as my 27' camper if not more. Over the life of a gas vs diesel truck a gasser will be cheaper to own when you figure in all costs.


Hp probably fairly close, Double the twist at a much lower rpm, I don’t see how that’s possible. The gas truck have the 4:30 rear? Maybe the diesel was running 3.31s.

Edit, The 6.4 isn’t quite double the tq but it does make peak over 2000rpm less.


----------



## jollygreengiant

JustJeff said:


> I see ford is dropping the diesel in the half ton. There's a place for diesels but not in a vehicle that doesn't see towing duty 300+ days a year
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



The half ton diesel market is a tale of two extremes. Ford is dropping it as it isn't selling, while GM can't make enough of them to meet demand. Apparently a half ton truck that will do 30mpg unloaded is a big seller.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jollygreengiant said:


> The half ton diesel market is a tale of two extremes. Ford is dropping it as it isn't selling, while GM can't make enough of them to meet demand. Apparently a half ton truck that will do 30mpg unloaded is a big seller.


Yep, I said it earlier. Gm is the only one that did it right, in-line 6! Great power, smoothness and mpg. The power stroke is good, sounds awesome deleted too but can’t keep up with the i6 in mpg. The fiat trash isn’t even in the ballpark.


----------



## LondonNeil

You can't find a small Van or truck, or big van or truck, that is petrol powered here. The really daft bit, government pushed diesel as better for reduced co2 emissions, then realised the particulates were a problem in cities so pushed dpfs on the engines, then the cars and vans etc in cities don't do runs at speed to passively regen the dpf and the active regen destroys the mileage. Result is for city users diesel costs more to buy, as much to run, more to service has the same co2 impact as petrol and still worse emissions. Well done government.


----------



## JustJeff

The automakers build what sells. Thats why you don't see automatic transmissions much in Europe. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Hp probably fairly close, Double the twist at a much lower rpm, I don’t see how that’s possible. The gas truck have the 4:30 rear? Maybe the diesel was running 3.31s.
> 
> Edit, The 6.4 isn’t quite double the tq but it does make peak over 2000rpm less.


Both the 2017 and 2021 have 3.73 rears. If I read the codes right. Both have the 6 speed tranny.


----------



## Huskybill

My cousin decades ago was the first one to install a Detroit diesel in a six wheel international truck. Dodge was the only diesel offered then.

I still liked my one ton I converted, 350/400hp. Detroit lockers, 6 super swampers


----------



## Lionsfan

ElevatorGuy said:


> I disagree, The original attempts at the older diesels were not successful. Most people think they’re loud, slow and stinky machines. Most people view them as dump trucks, trash trucks, etc or rednecks that want to cover the world in black smoke.
> 
> Toyota won’t do it here because of our bs emissions.
> 
> Fuel savings are not the only advantage, They last a lot longer too. Until all these newer turbo gas engines diesels are much more enjoyable to daily drive too. Aside from the mileage you couldn’t beat the low end shove. I think Gm is the only one that got the 1/2 ton diesel right being an in-line 6. Time will tell.


I don't know anyone who still thinks diesel vehicles are loud and stinky. But everyone I know can use a calculator and most everyone of them can do the math and see that the initial cost of a diesel pickup isn't worth the price unless you're really racking up the miles with a lot of heavy loads. Also, why would Toyota waste their time with diesel offerings when the public loves their gas offerings???


----------



## ElevatorGuy

farmer steve said:


> Both the 2017 and 2021 have 3.73 rears. If I read the codes right. Both have the 6 speed tranny.


10-4, no way they pull like that 6.4. Numbers don’t lie. I won’t dispute the 6.2 will probably stay together longer than the 6.4.

Also the fact Ford chose to not pair the 6.2 with the 10 speed shows the lack of interest in it. That might stick around for the price factor only.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> I don't know anyone who still thinks diesel vehicles are loud and stinky. But everyone I know can use a calculator and most everyone of them can do the math and see that the initial cost of a diesel pickup isn't worth the price unless you're really racking up the miles with a lot of heavy loads. Also, why would Toyota waste their time with diesel offerings when the public loves their gas offerings???


I completely disagree with your first line. One the calculator thing, probably true for most. However being a diesel fan it’s completely worth it for what they offer. Last line, are you a yota fan and own them? I do and engage in other forums. People hate the 3.5 taco, high redline, low torque, most miss the 4.0. The 4.0 which is in my t4r is a great but old engine, decent power for a heavy truck but gets sub par fuel mileage for most. I actually think it’s pretty decent for the capability of the rig, not many today can match or beat it (capability wise). I’d much rather have a torquey diesel that put down 25 mpgs or better. Then you have the legendary 5.7 tundra, still holding close with power output but again fuel mileage isn’t good. Looks like they’re gonna fix that with the new turbo v6. Traditional v8 guys will hate it for the same reasons I mentioned earlier. It’s not Toyota won’t do it because people love their gas engines, it’s simply our emissions standards suck and yota is big into the hybrid game.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> 10-4, no way they pull like that 6.4. Numbers don’t lie. I won’t dispute the 6.2 will probably stay together longer than the 6.4.
> 
> Also the fact Ford chose to not pair the 6.2 with the 10 speed shows the lack of interest in it. That might stick around for the price factor only.


Driven both I know what's what. Only got rid of the 6.4 because it was going to nickel and dime me. I have a Ford mechanic that knows more about them than the guys that make them. There is a reason he sold all his diesels and switchedt o gas.Just sayin.


----------



## Lionsfan

ElevatorGuy said:


> I completely disagree with your first line. One the calculator thing, probably true for most. However being a diesel fan it’s completely worth it for what they offer. Last line, are you a yota fan and own them? I do and engage in other forums. People hate the 3.5 taco, high redline, low torque, most miss the 4.0. The 4.0 which is in my t4r is a great but old engine, decent power for a heavy truck but gets sub par fuel mileage for most. I actually think it’s pretty decent for the capability of the rig, not many today can match or beat it (capability wise). I’d much rather have a torquey diesel that put down 25 mpgs or better. Then you have the legendary 5.7 tundra, still holding close with power output but again fuel mileage isn’t good. Looks like they’re gonna fix that with the new turbo v6. Traditional v8 guys will hate it for the same reasons I mentioned earlier. It’s not Toyota won’t do it because people love their gas engines, it’s simply our emissions standards suck and yota is big into the hybrid game.


I own a 4-Runner with a 4.0L and I had one prior to that with a 3.4L. Both have been solid, reliable vehicles that didn't set the bar on gas mileage or performance, but that isn't their claim to fame. My neighbor has a 5.7L Tundra and my Hemi Ram will pull it backwards while getting better gas mileage.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> I own a 4-Runner with a 4.0L and I had one prior to that with a 3.4L. Both have been solid, reliable vehicles that didn't set the bar on gas mileage or performance, but that isn't their claim to fame. My neighbor has a 5.7L Tundra and my Hemi Ram will pull it backwards while getting better gas mileage.


A yota guy that owns a hemi ram!? You’ve lost any credibility you had. If you did tie the two together and display which one has better traction in the dragging contest, How long did that last? That p.o.s. Dodge ain’t gonna last long and the 5.7 tundra will drag you for the next 500k. The only thing that dodge will pull is the repair mechanic all the way to the bank.


----------



## Lionsfan

ElevatorGuy said:


> A yota guy that owns a hemi ram!? You’ve lost any credibility you had. If you did tie the two together and display which one has better traction in the dragging contest, How long did that last? That p.o.s. Dodge ain’t gonna last long and the 5.7 tundra will drag you for the next 500k. The only thing that dodge will pull is the repair mechanic all the way to the bank.


I don't buy the brand. When the right deal comes up on a used vehicle, I buy it, and don't usually care who's emblem is on it . For some odd reason, they never seem to be Ford.


----------



## Stonewoodiron

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here’s three.
> 
> View attachment 920950


Last cord I cut released the sparks and light from inside it- then it wouldn’t run my belt sander. Lesson here: don’t cut cords because it releases the sparks and they need the sparks to run your tools


----------



## Lee192233

Here's my take on diesel light duty trucks.
I'll start by saying that I love driving and towing with diesels. I love the way they sound and push a 7k pound truck. 
That being said, the numbers don't work out for my practical side. When you factor price of entry, cost of maintenance, more expensive fuel and the potential for very expensive repairs down the road I just can't justify it. It would be different if I were making money with it or towing 10k lb trailers all the time.
I can do everything I need to do with a one ton gasser. Will it suck gas, yes. Will it slow down going up a steep hill with a heavy trailer, yes. Will I be able to tow a 15k lb. trailer at 80 mph, no. It will get everything done that I need it to for less money. 
To each their own but I believe most diesel truck owners could do everything they do with a gas truck for less money.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> What’s the weight when loaded?
> 
> I’ve never seen a factory diesel in a ranger that was built here and my family has owned 10 of them over the years. I bought my uncles 97 2 years ago and would love to swap a 4bt Cummins in it. A few have been done, one made mid 200s hp and almost 600 lb ft of twist. Tell me that wouldn’t be a blast to drive in a reg cab short bed 97 4x4!
> 
> speaking of sipping fuel, I mow with my JD 1025r, I filled it up before I started the other day. It wouldn’t take the last gallon in the jug. I went to top it off afterwards and it only took about a 1/2 gallon after running 3200 rpm mowing for an hour. My previous cub cadet had a 23hp kaw engine and a 3 gallon tank, I could cut the yard about 1.5 times before refilling. Huge difference!


There's a guy around my parts that did a 4bt swap in a ranger. It was no small task. Actually he was the second owner of it as the first guy got sick of sinking money in it. Drive train wise, nothing is stock. Nv4500 and dodge t case, custom springs up front, custom Drive shafts, and the part that killed me was the 4 inch body lift to clear the engine. Took him a few years to get it sorted till it worked right and was reliable. I'm 90% sure he had said something about swapping a heavier rear from a v8 explorer in it as well. Cool in concept but there are better enginse suited for that size of vehicle. The cummins r2.8 comes to mind immediately, as well as a 4tnv yanmar. Actually a bigger kubota may work decently as well. It is a really cool little truck, but not worth the effort when you can drop it straight in a half ton and not have to go through all the crap he did to get it to work. I've considered it a few times for my expedition but the cost of a nice used 4bt holds me back. Almost as expensive as a 6bt and makes way less power and doesn't have nearly the after market support as the 6bt does. To put it bluntly better not be squeamish of the conversion parts cost. When I did my 12valve swap in my 79f350 half the cost was getting the driveline to mesh properly. $2k for a nv4500 to grenade it after 200 miles. Few driveshafts till I got a combo that worked. Heck a 241dhd t case set me back $1500. Then a cool $1800 for a twin dusk clutch to hold up to it. Gets expensive really quick.


Lee192233 said:


> Here's my take on diesel light duty trucks.
> I'll start by saying that I love driving and towing with diesels. I love the way they sound and push a 7k pound truck.
> That being said, the numbers don't work out for my practical side. When you factor price of entry, cost of maintenance, more expensive fuel and the potential for very expensive repairs down the road I just can't justify it. It would be different if I were making money with it or towing 10k lb trailers all the time.
> I can do everything I need to do with a one ton gasser. Will it suck gas, yes. Will it slow down going up a steep hill with a heavy trailer, yes. Will I be able to tow a 15k lb. trailer at 80 mph, no. It will get everything done that I need it to for less money.
> To each their own but I believe most diesel truck owners could do everything they do with a gas truck for less money.


So here's my perspective coming from a guy thats owned or driven most ford and dodge diesels, as well as small and big blocks. Dodge sucks save the cummins. And the trucks themselves suck. Ford never made a good small block for towing untill recently, the 5.4 and 6.8 were and are turds. The 6.4l was the worst diesel Ford ever released, and showed when they dropped it after a few years. Can't say I even want to tow with anything small block hence why I still have my 460. It doesn't pull like a diesel but I don't have issues dragging 15k up a hill either. I'd much rather have the diesel. All costs side by sade the big block has been cheaper on everything save gas. 7mpg when towing heavy and 10 when empty closes the gap pretty fast, coupled when I'm done with a vehicle it's ready for the scrap yard. My current 460 has 190k on the clock and I doubt it will get close to 300k like my cummins surpassed years ago still running just fine. Heck when I pulled it apart to go over and o ring the heads before I stuffed it in my 79 we ended up reusing just about every thing save bearings and ring. It had basically no wear. Mains were spot on, rods were perfect, bore was great, pistons were good, crank was good, no cam wear. The oil pump speed out good but was cheap insurance to toss a new unit in, Heck it still had the original water pump and oil cooler from 94. If I want in search of big power it would still be together running just how it did before it got tore down. I was very impressed with it, and it didn't have an easy life before I got it. I'd easily go back if I could afford another truck with a diesel in it, but they cost stupid money just to buy. For now the big block works fine till I can afford a newer diesel. I'd buy a 6.7l Ford in a heart beat if I had the money on hand. Don't even think I'd modify it, they run great from the factory.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> This was an hour East of me yesterday. @Ryan A lives in this part of the state. https://www.fox29.com/news/dangerous-tornado-leaves-behind-widespread-damage-in-bucks-county.


@ farmer steve
Just north of me.

I work with and support a young man with an intellectual disability at Wawa (Convience store) on Thursday nights and the weather sure was lit up on the radar. One of the Mazda dealerships got pummeled in Trevose, Pa.Wild storm.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> What’s the weight when loaded?
> 
> I’ve never seen a factory diesel in a ranger that was built here and my family has owned 10 of them over the years. I bought my uncles 97 2 years ago and would love to swap a 4bt Cummins in it. A few have been done, one made mid 200s hp and almost 600 lb ft of twist. Tell me that wouldn’t be a blast to drive in a reg cab short bed 97 4x4!
> 
> speaking of sipping fuel, I mow with my JD 1025r, I filled it up before I started the other day. It wouldn’t take the last gallon in the jug. I went to top it off afterwards and it only took about a 1/2 gallon after running 3200 rpm mowing for an hour. My previous cub cadet had a 23hp kaw engine and a 3 gallon tank, I could cut the yard about 1.5 times before refilling. Huge difference!


Oh forgot about the factory ford ranger diesels here's a link to a decent article about them. I really wish I could get my hands on one. 








1983-1987 Ford Ranger 2.2 & 2.3 Diesels - The Ranger Station


(Turbo Diesel Shown) The Ranger was introduced in mid-1982 for the 1983 model year and had an available 4-cylinder 59 hp 2.2 L Mazda/Perkins diesel. In 1985, a Mitsubishi-built 2.3 L turbodiesel with 86 hp replaced the Mazda diesel engine. The diesels were no … Continued



www.therangerstation.com


----------



## Ryan A

Love the diesel/gas talk.

There was a point where I had a 500ci Cadillac engine on a stand, ready to swap in my Malibu. Stupid, diesel like off idle torque but went with a 400sbc instead.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> There's a guy around my parts that did a 4bt swap in a ranger. It was no small task. Actually he was the second owner of it as the first guy got sick of sinking money in it. Drive train wise, nothing is stock. Nv4500 and dodge t case, custom springs up front, custom Drive shafts, and the part that killed me was the 4 inch body lift to clear the engine. Took him a few years to get it sorted till it worked right and was reliable. I'm 90% sure he had said something about swapping a heavier rear from a v8 explorer in it as well. Cool in concept but there are better enginse suited for that size of vehicle. The cummins r2.8 comes to mind immediately, as well as a 4tnv yanmar. Actually a bigger kubota may work decently as well. It is a really cool little truck, but not worth the effort when you can drop it straight in a half ton and not have to go through all the crap he did to get it to work. I've considered it a few times for my expedition but the cost of a nice used 4bt holds me back. Almost as expensive as a 6bt and makes way less power and doesn't have nearly the after market support as the 6bt does. To put it bluntly better not be squeamish of the conversion parts cost. When I did my 12valve swap in my 79f350 half the cost was getting the driveline to mesh properly. $2k for a nv4500 to grenade it after 200 miles. Few driveshafts till I got a combo that worked. Heck a 241dhd t case set me back $1500. Then a cool $1800 for a twin dusk clutch to hold up to it. Gets expensive really quick.
> 
> So here's my perspective coming from a guy thats owned or driven most ford and dodge diesels, as well as small and big blocks. Dodge sucks save the cummins. And the trucks themselves suck. Ford never made a good small block for towing untill recently, the 5.4 and 6.8 were and are turds. The 6.4l was the worst diesel Ford ever released, and showed when they dropped it after a few years. Can't say I even want to tow with anything small block hence why I still have my 460. It doesn't pull like a diesel but I don't have issues dragging 15k up a hill either. I'd much rather have the diesel. All costs side by sade the big block has been cheaper on everything save gas. 7mpg when towing heavy and 10 when empty closes the gap pretty fast, coupled when I'm done with a vehicle it's ready for the scrap yard. My current 460 has 190k on the clock and I doubt it will get close to 300k like my cummins surpassed years ago still running just fine. Heck when I pulled it apart to go over and o ring the heads before I stuffed it in my 79 we ended up reusing just about every thing save bearings and ring. It had basically no wear. Mains were spot on, rods were perfect, bore was great, pistons were good, crank was good, no cam wear. The oil pump speed out good but was cheap insurance to toss a new unit in, Heck it still had the original water pump and oil cooler from 94. If I want in search of big power it would still be together running just how it did before it got tore down. I was very impressed with it, and it didn't have an easy life before I got it. I'd easily go back if I could afford another truck with a diesel in it, but they cost stupid money just to buy. For now the big block works fine till I can afford a newer diesel. I'd buy a 6.7l Ford in a heart beat if I had the money on hand. Don't even think I'd modify it, they run great from the factory.


Those 460s are tough engines. I also am a fan of the old 6BTs. Too bad the trucks were terrible. 

The other day I saw a 05ish F-350 with a Cummins emblem on it. The funny thing is it had a sticker under the emblem that said "FIXED!"  

I've kicked around picking up a 03-05 Silverado with a Duramax from down south. Problem is you still have to shell out over 10k for a high mileage truck that's damn near 20 years old. Up here in Wisconsin it'll still rot away in 5 years. I'm still rocking a 06 Chevy 3500 Express with a 6.0 and 4L80E. It has 260k on it but she still gets the job done. After it dissolves into a pile of iron oxide I'll probably end up getting a 2020ish 3500 Express with a 6.6 gas and convert it to 4wd. It'd be perfect for my western bird hunting trips.

The biggest problem I have with the diesels for me is I only put on 6k miles a year on my van. I drive a 14 Malibu every day. If I'd put on over 15k a year I'd probably consider it more.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> But the original diesels in passenger vehicles were junk....remember the Oldsmobile station wagons with the 350 gasser engine converted to diesel could hardly manage freeway speeds.


I drove a 84 4 door Malibu with a 350 Olds diesel through high school. It got decent mileage. It wasn't particularly fast but it could do a nice brake stand if you started spinning one rear tire on the gravel first and then crept up on the blacktop. I had a cherry bomb muffler on it for the heck of it. In winter I had to make sure to park next to a outlet at school so I could plug it in. I had fun with it.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Those 460s are tough engines. I also am a fan of the old 6BTs. Too bad the trucks were terrible.
> 
> The other day I saw a 05ish F-350 with a Cummins emblem on it. The funny thing is it had a sticker under the emblem that said "FIXED!"
> 
> I've kicked around picking up a 03-05 Silverado with a Duramax from down south. Problem is you still have to shell out over 10k for a high mileage truck that's damn near 20 years old. Up here in Wisconsin it'll still rot away in 5 years. I'm still rocking a 06 Chevy 3500 Express with a 6.0 and 4L80E. It has 260k on it but she still gets the job done. After it dissolves into a pile of iron oxide I'll probably end up getting a 2020ish 3500 Express with a 6.6 gas and convert it to 4wd. It'd be perfect for my western bird hunting trips.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with the diesels for me is I only put on 6k miles a year on my van. I drive a 14 Malibu every day. If I'd put on over 15k a year I'd probably consider it more.


I can appreciate that thought process. The last 2 years between switching jobs and having my son, I haven't been using the truck near as much. I actually haven't pit more then 5k miles on it in the past 2 years. Hard to justify the purchase of a newer truck when my 96 works just fine, and the longest trip I've taken recently in it was to see farmer Steve. (Great guy btw) the next truck I will be getting a 1 ton duelly.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> I drove a 84 4 door Malibu with a 350 Olds diesel through high school. It got decent mileage. It wasn't particularly fast but it could do a nice brake stand if you started spinning one rear tire on the gravel first and then crept up on the blacktop. I had a cherry bomb muffler on it for the heck of it. In winter I had to make sure to park next to a outlet at school so I could plug it in. I had fun with it.


If you tinkered with the timing and injection pump you could get them to run super smooth. Deffinatly not powerful by any standard and had lots of issues, but they were pretty cool for what they were.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> If you tinkered with the timing and injection pump you could get them to run super smooth. Deffinatly not powerful by any standard and had lots of issues, but they were pretty cool for what they were.


We had the injection pump rebuilt and we replaced the nozzles and bumped up the injection timing a couple degrees. It never failed me except the time I was too lazy to add anti-gel when I filled it up once. Temp dropped the next day and she promptly gelled up and stalled on the way to school. Lesson learned!


----------



## SS396driver

I dont think I would buy a diesel again. Have no need for it as I dont tow heavy all that much anymore . But I'm not about to let go of my 07 5.9 CTD I've done 1 rebuild on the trans at 135k it now has over 200k and I replaced the water pump and few fuel lines on the engine that’s it . But in all reality a 6 cyl gas job can pull heavy to if mated to the right transmission and rear . No your not going to cruise at 60mph uphile pulling 12k but it will still do the job . My little 250 68 Chevy stepside with a 4 spd granny gear and 4:57 rear will pull a house down but at 5mph and reving at red line .

But I do like pulling heavy wood think I was over the GCVWR when I did this run as put three 6 footers in the bed too. This load was red next one was white oak. I know the trailer was about 1k over as the crane operator told me the weights after they were in


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> I dont think I would buy a diesel again. Have no need for it as I dont tow heavy all that much anymore . But I'm not about to let go of my 07 5.9 CTD I've done 1 rebuild on the trans at 135k it now has over 200k and I replaced the water pump and few fuel lines on the engine that’s it . But in all reality a 6 cyl gas job can pull heavy to if mated to the right transmission and rear . No your not going to cruise at 60mph uphile pulling 12k but it will still do the job . My little 250 68 Chevy stepside with a 4 spd granny gear and 4:57 rear will pull a house down but at 5mph and reving at red line .
> 
> But I do like pulling heavy wood View attachment 921291


Trucks at Carlisle this coming weekend. Got my nephew pumped when we went to the Ford show so we are going to this. Told the boss I might need the checkbook in case I see a Cheby '55 1st series panel truck.


----------



## farmer steve

I hope this wasn't in New York.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

@sean donato I’d never do a 4bt swap, just seen a few and thought it was cool. The easy swap is to find a whole parts truck v8 explorer or mountaineer. That’s a direct and straight forward swap. The reason they swap the expo rear in is it’s 31 spline vs 28 in the ranger, axle tubes are slightly bigger, disc brakes and most if not all have the factory lsd. Spring perches are different so they need to be cut off and welded back on in different spot.

The only swap I’m doing with the ranger is swapping it for a Tacoma lol. I’ve already done tires, clutch and all the brake lines. It still has some drivetrain slop, thinking rear or transfer case, needs the bench seat rebuild and I think it has a small for now head gasket leak. Good ole 3.0 Vulcan, Terrible motor.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Trucks at Carlisle this coming weekend. Got my nephew pumped when we went to the Ford show so we are going to this. Told the boss I might need the checkbook in case I see a Cheby '55 1st series panel truck.


I'm going out too . I have three vedor spots C40-41-42 stop by I'll be in and out of the spots during the day . 99% sure I'll be taking the yellow truck


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> @sean donato I’d never do a 4bt swap, just seen a few and thought it was cool. The easy swap is to find a whole parts truck v8 explorer or mountaineer. That’s a direct and straight forward swap. The reason they swap the expo rear in is it’s 31 spline vs 28 in the ranger, axle tubes are slightly bigger, disc brakes and most if not all have the factory lsd. Spring perches are different so they need to be cut off and welded back on in different spot.
> 
> The only swap I’m doing with the ranger is swapping it for a Tacoma lol. I’ve already done tires, clutch and all the brake lines. It still has some drivetrain slop, thinking rear or transfer case, needs the bench seat rebuild and I think it has a small for now head gasket leak. Good ole 3.0 Vulcan, Terrible motor.


I just welded a new cover on the taco's rear diff . Started getting gearoil running down it . Had lots of pin holes in it. But it does have over 200k and it my primary winter truck


----------



## MustangMike

Wow Steve, and I used to have a Blue 70 Boss!!!

Went to a local car show last night. Was a Yellow 70 Boss there with a 351 C engine. Also saw a 66 Fairlane w/390 (one of my favorites other than Mustang).

The had a lot of room and were still very light!


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> @sean donato I’d never do a 4bt swap, just seen a few and thought it was cool. The easy swap is to find a whole parts truck v8 explorer or mountaineer. That’s a direct and straight forward swap. The reason they swap the expo rear in is it’s 31 spline vs 28 in the ranger, axle tubes are slightly bigger, disc brakes and most if not all have the factory lsd. Spring perches are different so they need to be cut off and welded back on in different spot.
> 
> The only swap I’m doing with the ranger is swapping it for a Tacoma lol. I’ve already done tires, clutch and all the brake lines. It still has some drivetrain slop, thinking rear or transfer case, needs the bench seat rebuild and I think it has a small for now head gasket leak. Good ole 3.0 Vulcan, Terrible motor.


Ah that makes sense with the rear swap. Last ranger we had was a 2.3l. Kinda gutless but it got decent milage.


----------



## MustangMike

I had an original year Ranger with the 2.3 liter 4 speed (did not offer 4wd back then), and later a 2.9 liter 6 w/extended cab and 4wd.

Liked both of them, but was not so impressed with the new ones, too small. Glad I got the eccoboost F-150 extended cab 4X for a good price! Best of both worlds (space and fuel economy).


----------



## SS396driver

@MustangMike I'm at the mustang sponsored show in Kingston


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> Ah that makes sense with the rear swap. Last ranger we had was a 2.3l. Kinda gutless but it got decent milage.


A guy on a ranger forum figured out the 2.0 ecoboost bolted up to the 5 spd in his 2.3 ranger. Aside from being a lowered 2wd, it was a neat build. He gained over 100 rwhp and rwtq with a stock vs stock swap. Pulled very nice and surprised a few people street racing in Mexico lol. He was killing the 4.0 guys that thought they were kings with 207 crank hp lol.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> A guy on a ranger forum figured out the 2.0 ecoboost bolted up to the 5 spd in his 2.3 ranger. Aside from being a lowered 2wd, it was a neat build. He gained over 100 rwhp and rwtq with a stock vs stock swap. Pulled very nice and surprised a few people street racing in Mexico lol. He was killing the 4.0 guys that thought they were kings with 207 crank hp lol.


That's just awesome!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> That's just awesome!


It is, He ended up closer to 300 wrhp after tuning and a few mods. It hauled ass for an older ranger. I’m sure the new ones with the 2.3 eco are pretty quick too but they have to be a bit heavier. I’ve never really followed the small ecos but I know it’s pretty easy to put down over 500 wrhp out of the 3.5. That’s why I don’t get the old school v8 guys sh*tying on them. I also like when they say well slap a turbo on a v8 and see what happens. Yeah, for another 5-7k sure, it would be faster again but the v6 comes that way lol.


----------



## sean donato

ElevatorGuy said:


> It is, He ended up closer to 300 wrhp after tuning and a few mods. It hauled ass for an older ranger. I’m sure the new ones with the 2.3 eco are pretty quick too but they have to be a bit heavier. I’ve never really followed the small ecos but I know it’s pretty easy to put down over 500 wrhp out of the 3.5. That’s why I don’t get the old school v8 guys sh*tying on them. I also like when they say well slap a turbo on a v8 and see what happens. Yeah, for another 5-7k sure, it would be faster again but the v6 comes that way lol.


I like the eco boost v6, know quite a few guys that have them, but none of them really tow.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> I like the eco boost v6, know quite a few guys that have them, but none of them really tow.


They buy them because they’re quick! If my pops was still around he’d be shocked at the power out of a v6 and that it has a 10 speed auto lol.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I had an original year Ranger with the 2.3 liter 4 speed (did not offer 4wd back then), and later a 2.9 liter 6 w/extended cab and 4wd.
> 
> Liked both of them, but was not so impressed with the new ones, too small. Glad I got the eccoboost F-150 extended cab 4X for a good price! Best of both worlds (space and fuel economy).


Better than the mustang for going to GTG'S.


----------



## Lionsfan

SS396driver said:


> I just welded a new cover on the taco's rear diff . Started getting gearoil running down it . Had lots of pin holes in it. But it does have over 200k and it my primary winter truck View attachment 921334
> View attachment 921335


My 99' 4-Runner did the same thing. Since I don't have your welding skills ( Beautiful work on yours), I cleaned mine up as best I could and patched it with several coats of Kitty Hair body filler. Lasted many, many years like that.


----------



## JustJeff

My son has a Ranger. 2005 with the 4.0 and 4:10 gears. It has a small lift and decent sized tires. I never really paid it much attention until I lent him my full size for a fishing trip and I drove his around. It's a bad little dude. Not a high speed demon for sure but lots of pulling power for a small truck. The new rangers look so much bigger.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

I have thought about for years putting a air cooled dueltz in a small car or truck and using a hydraulic motor to get the power to the wheels. It might suck at pulling power, but it should be great on fuel mileage.


----------



## djg james

Sorry to stray from the car talk on this thread  .
I have a splitter engine I need to check out. I've posted this a while ago, so it might sound familiar. I need to take a look at it now because its replacement is falling apart.
It's a B&S Quantum XE 5.5HP engine. I used it once in the cold and it died after a minute of running. I couldn't pull the cord when I tried to restart it. I assumed the oil was too thick and I fried the piston. So I replaced it with a used one I found.
Since then I pulled the cord easily. So I would like to take a look at the piston or at least the cylinder wall before I try to restart it. Not being an engine guy, I'm not sure what I need to do first. I'm guessing remove the spark plug cylinder head? and I should get a view of the wall? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @LondonNeil , I'm burning some of that English oak that I cut 3 years ago. It is nice and dry now. I like it, it seems comparable to peppermint. I might put similar sized bits in the fire later on for proper comparison. 

You were right about the ease of splitting when dry, certainly nothing like when it was green. Interestingly, it seems to split better along the rays than along the rings. Stihl, I have split several big bits down to kindling size as we're just about of the kids' selling kindling stocks with a couple of months of burning season to go.


----------



## muddstopper

djg james said:


> Sorry to stray from the car talk on this thread  .
> I have a splitter engine I need to check out. I've posted this a while ago, so it might sound familiar. I need to take a look at it now because its replacement is falling apart.
> It's a B&S Quantum XE 5.5HP engine. I used it once in the cold and it died after a minute of running. I couldn't pull the cord when I tried to restart it. I assumed the oil was too thick and I fried the piston. So I replaced it with a used one I found.
> Since then I pulled the cord easily. So I would like to take a look at the piston or at least the cylinder wall before I try to restart it. Not being an engine guy, I'm not sure what I need to do first. I'm guessing remove the spark plug cylinder head? and I should get a view of the wall? Any advice is welcomed.
> View attachment 921392


My first thought is that the engine hydrolocked. If you couldnt pull the cord then and now it pulls freely I would check the oil for the smell of gas.


----------



## LondonNeil

Interesting how trees grow differently in different environs! I mean it makes sense, but it's still interesting! I like splitting it. I find it is consistently easy to split, but it does get harder as it seasons. Glad you like it.

3 years already! Doesn't seem that long.
Did you manage to scrounge up some Robinia pseudo acacia/locust yet? I wonder how Aussie locust burns, the stuff I've had had been no more than middling


----------



## Huskybill

I’m losing giant pine trees too. We split very small to put on top of a hardwood fire. I’m sure I’ll need to clean the chimney more.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think you can buy small endoscope like cameras to plug to your smart phone pretty cheap, try one of those down the plug hole


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> I'm at the mustang sponsored show in Kingston


You should have told me about it! Would have been good to go and meet you there also. Went to a small local show tonight, nothing special, but was OK.


----------



## sean donato

Huskybill said:


> I’m losing giant pine trees too. We split very small to put on top of a hardwood fire. I’m sure I’ll need to clean the chimney more.


Just my experience from visiting the ranch out in Montana. They burn lodge pole exclusively, chimney maintenance didn't seam any worse then burning hardwood. They use a greenwood hydronic furnace. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> You should have told me about it! Would have been good to go and meet you there also. Went to a small local show tonight, nothing special, but was OK.


I didnt know about it I was in Kingston to go to lowes and the health food store had my 72 and a couple in a 66 Mustange told me about it . I only stayed a couple of hours. Did you go to cruise night at Value village in Brewster? I haven't been there since last year


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Interesting how trees grow differently in different environs! I mean it makes sense, but it's still interesting! I like splitting it. I find it is consistently easy to split, but it does get harder as it seasons. Glad you like it.
> 
> 3 years already! Doesn't seem that long.
> Did you manage to scrounge up some Robinia pseudo acacia/locust yet? I wonder how Aussie locust burns, the stuff I've had had been no more than middling



I scrounged about 5 cubes of black locust two years ago, I had mixed feelings about it. Wonderful to split and great crackling sounds from the bark burning. Dense enough but very ashy which is one of my pet hates with firewood. The ash meant it didn't burn down well, so if I burned only locust the firebox would fill up quite quickly with unburnt coals buried under lots of ash. When I mixed it 1:2 with peppermint which has very little ash, it burned down better. And locust smoke stinks. That said, I imagine that if you were burning in situation where ash didn't matter then you'd be very happy with it. This was a peppermint/locust comparison.


----------



## Huskybill

I put potash from hardwood in my garden can I put ashes from pine in my garden too?


----------



## muddstopper

Huskybill said:


> I put potash from hardwood in my garden can I put ashes from pine in my garden too?


Yep


----------



## Cowboy254

I got the rest of the scrounge I picked up a couple of weeks ago split, debarked and stacked today. Cowlad helped with the stacking. It's up pretty high and I doubt it would survive as it dries and shifts/settles but I am hoping to take it to my parents in the next couple of months anyway. I kept the pallet between the stacks clear so I can reverse the ute right up to the retaining wall and unload straight into the bay behind. There's peppermint at the bottom, you can see how the tannins have leached out and down onto the retaining wall. It ultimately washes off with more rain.


----------



## LondonNeil

So long as pine is seasoned it doesn't produce any more creosote then hardwoods.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Did you go to cruise night at Value village in Brewster? I haven't been there since last year


Yes, that is where I was. They have it every Sat night, and one at the Acme on 22 (formerly A+P) every Fri night.

Eddie was supposed to be at the Acme a couple of weeks ago with the Munster Mobile, but he did not show because of "possible rain".


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Went to Interlochen today, snagged up this utv.
> I sold my kubota 2920 to a guy just NW of Petoskey, supposed to meet up with him half way whenever it all works out for the both of us. Tried to kill two birds with one stone and bring it up today, technically it would have been three, as I brought a saw up for another member who lives in Frankfort(I snagged it up for him last wed, met the guy at our church ).
> I have a bit more on the bonfire pit I should get burned up before it dries out anymore. This week there is a chance of rain here tomorrow last I knew, other than that they are saying it's gonna be dry. The Kent County Youth Fair starts up the beginning of August, every yr we get dumped on real good during fair, so I need to have the pit burned clean in case I have more to throw on it and ready to burn the next time we get rain. Gotta plan ahead .
> His pics of CL.
> Gonna look up some parts it needs in a bit, from brakes(including a caliper), and a hub or just bearings depending on what it needs, it also shifts hard, so maybe bushing for that. Haven't looked at it much, just handed him cash, loaded it, and headed out. Hopefully I can get all the parts found tonight and saved or a site with them, then get them ordered tomorrow.
> View attachment 919452
> View attachment 919453



NICE!

good little wood hauler AND people mover. Now the family can ride out with you and help load up![emoji16]

We love ours. 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> Numbers don’t lie.


No, but the guys who put them together do...


Ryan A said:


> Love the diesel/gas talk.
> 
> There was a point where I had a 500ci Cadillac engine on a stand, ready to swap in my Malibu. Stupid, diesel like off idle torque but went with a 400sbc instead.


There was a guy in town here with a nova that had a 500 caddy motor in it, what a mad machine, I still beat him out of the hole hard with the old 400 Pontiac  and by the end of the 1/4 mile he was just starting to catch me, but it was too late lol.
I built a 79 Malibu with a 406sb. The block was a 2 bolt main 509 casting with a stock crank, 350(5.7") rods and custom pistons for that application and a set of gone thru smogger small chamber heads, mild cam. It was set up to run 450hp at 10:1 on 93 octane, and was built to be able to handle 60hp in case I wanted to ad 100hp of nos, but I never did. It was a fun ride for sure, funny rolling down the highway at 100 plus saying to people, should I put it in drive now .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> NICE!
> 
> good little wood hauler AND people mover. Now the family can ride out with you and help load up![emoji16]
> 
> We love ours.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Bought it to sell, it needs some work, I'll probably sell it as is.
I really liked the Suzuki mini truck I had, that was a nice ride, maybe some day.


----------



## chipper1

You guys and all your fuels talk, driving buy a gas station is just avoiding the inevitable  , then again you already paid more too .
More pieces for the trailer build. Managed to find another trailer that's probably all I "need" right after buying the camper frame lol.
I managed to get 17.3mpg on the lie-o-meter for the first 34 miles of the trip doing 55-62mph, then it went down to about 16.5 when at 70-75, then I down to 15.7 the rest of the trip to pick up the trailer when I turned the AC on, dang v-10 lol. Once the trailer was on the back my mpg went down to 13.7 for the rest of the trip/tank. Then I picked up the flat bed and I was getting 6.7mpg on the highway with the AC off , then it went up to 7.8 once off the highway at 55-60. My excursion has 207k on it, sure hope it can make it another 10k or so.


----------



## JustJeff

Picked up the weed whacker today. Pulled it about 23 times while cursing it for a fornicating giver of felatio.... realized the switch which I had labeled, was in the off position. Cursed myself for a stupid bass turd, 3 more pulls and it went. First real chore I've done since my surgery so it felt good to be able to do something again. I have wood to stack and a log to cut bit I'll wait a bit on that.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cat10ken

Yes, who are the mental midgets who come up with i/o for on/off? Very confusing. Why not run/stop?


----------



## Logger nate

cat10ken said:


> Yes, who are the mental midgets who come up with i/o for on/off? Very confusing. Why not run/stop?


Yes!! Dang Sthils, lol.


----------



## Lee192233

cat10ken said:


> Yes, who are the mental midgets who come up with i/o for on/off? Very confusing. Why not run/stop?


I agree. I couldn't get my Solo backpack blower started once so I went to the owner's manual. It has the same I/O switch. They described it as meaning I=ignition and O=off. DUH! Flipped the switch and it fired in one pull.


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah my scrounged free weed eater has a momentary switch that goes back to run as soon as you let go of the kill switch. But the much more expensive Stihl required a sharpie and obviously a refresher course! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## morewood

MustangMike said:


> Wow Steve, and I used to have a Blue 70 Boss!!!
> 
> Went to a local car show last night. Was a Yellow 70 Boss there with a 351 C engine. Also saw a 66 Fairlane w/390 (one of my favorites other than Mustang).
> 
> The had a lot of room and were still very light!


Why in the world would someone put a 351 in a 70 Boss? I assume it was a repowered 302. I saw a decent Boss 351 here at the Mecum auction this weekend. I had a 72 Mach 1, Q code, 351C with a c-6.

Everyone should come to one of these auctions, you'll see cars you couldn't any other way.


----------



## Lee192233

With all this talk of old cars I thought I'd show you guys what we have at the shop now.
65 GTO


72 Boss 351 


07 F430


A little eye candy for everyone!


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Picked up the weed whacker today. Pulled it about 23 times while cursing it for a fornicating giver of felatio.... realized the switch which I had labeled, was in the off position. Cursed myself for a stupid bass turd, 3 more pulls and it went. First real chore I've done since my surgery so it felt good to be able to do something again. I have wood to stack and a log to cut bit I'll wait a bit on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you're well enough to start working around the house. Must feel good to do something productive again.


----------



## SS396driver

Just finished up putting the tow package on my 72. Towed great stopped well (trailer has brakes ) no problem with it heating up even pulling a long steep grade in 2nd . I still need to add the temp gauge for the transmission but I put a big cooler on it . Had 3 people ask me if either were for sale


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Just finished up putting the tow package on my 72. Towed great stopped well (trailer has brakes ) no problem with it heating up even pulling a long steep grade in 2nd . I still need to add the temp gauge for the transmission but I put a big cooler on it . Had 3 people ask me if either were for saleView attachment 921634


100% not a chevy guy, but they sure are pretty trucks!


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> 100% not a chevy guy, but they sure are pretty trucks!


I like them all . Really want an International pickup but they are hard to find in good shape


----------



## JustJeff

Was car lot cruising with my wife this evening on account of I smoked another deer, this time with her poor Corolla. Came across this bronco, first one I've seen. I had a '74 an it was my favorite vehicle. Walking around this one, ford did a good job of modernizing the retro body style. Standing next to it, I got a sense of nostalgia. I have seen the four door and bleah... This one is way cool!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

First 2 door I've seen, like it better then the 4 door.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Was car lot cruising with my wife this evening on account of I smoked another deer, this time with her poor Corolla. Came across this bronco, first one I've seen. I had a '74 an it was my favorite vehicle. Walking around this one, ford did a good job of modernizing the retro body style. Standing next to it, I got a sense of nostalgia. I have seen the four door and bleah... This one is way cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


If I was looking for a little 4wd SUV this would be my pick. On paper they look really capable. Sure as heck wouldn't get a heap Wrangler and GM doesn't make anything full frame in this class.


----------



## chipper1

Sorry to interrupt the derail lol.
Found this, I've heard of iron wood, never steel  .
Must be some Aussie trees .


----------



## svk

New family member


----------



## Cowboy254

Cute! What did the cats think?


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Cute! What did the cats think?


Joey actually went after him twice. Rachel and Phoebe hid.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the derail lol.
> Found this, I've heard of iron wood, never steel  .
> Must be some Aussie trees .
> View attachment 921691


Cut on weekends so they can watch lol.....


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Cut on weekends so they can watch lol.....


And please allow two business days for a response, screams " I'm an overbearing manager and you won't be able hand this without me being there to tell you how to do the job I won't do myself".


----------



## chipper1

My TAD has been acting up again this summer, not sure what to take for it  .
The pine in the background I need to remove a few more branches from and then drop it sometime soon. It needs to fall pretty close to overhang because of the cable and power wires between the trailer and the tree that go to the neighboring home. Should be fun .


----------



## MustangMike

morewood said:


> Why in the world would someone put a 351 in a 70 Boss? I assume it was a repowered 302. I saw a decent Boss 351 here at the Mecum auction this weekend. I had a 72 Mach 1, Q code, 351C with a c-6.
> 
> Everyone should come to one of these auctions, you'll see cars you couldn't any other way.


To be honest, the Boss 302 was not a VG street motor. Ports and valves were so big there was no low or mid range power, and the engine was externally balanced, so if you revved it too much it would blow up.

The 351 C has the same ports and valves, and the addl cubes make it much more drivable. Plus, even though the 350 Z-28 was slower than the 302 Z-28, the 351 Boss (in a much heavier car) was faster than the 302 Boss. So putting a 351 Boss in a 70 Boss body makes perfect sense to me. Of course, I went one better and put a 427 Ford motor in my 70 Boss, but that is another story! (I told folks I had the real Boss Mustang!)


----------



## morewood

MustangMike said:


> To be honest, the Boss 302 was not a VG street motor. Ports and valves were so big there was no low or mid range power, and the engine was externally balanced, so if you revved it too much it would blow up.
> 
> The 351 C has the same ports and valves, and the addl cubes make it much more drivable. Plus, even though the 350 Z-28 was slower than the 302 Z-28, the 351 Boss (in a much heavier car) was faster than the 302 Boss. So putting a 351 Boss in a 70 Boss body makes perfect sense to me. Of course, I went one better and put a 427 Ford motor in my 70 Boss, but that is another story! (I told folks I had the real Boss Mustang!)


I wasn't arguing against it, just seems to kill the value. But, a car you can use is much better than staring at one in the garage collecting dust.

Shea

There was a decent Boss 351 at the Mecum auction this weekend. I think it went high, but it wasn't my money so I don't have a dog in that fight.


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> Sorry to stray from the car talk on this thread  .
> I have a splitter engine I need to check out. I've posted this a while ago, so it might sound familiar. I need to take a look at it now because its replacement is falling apart.
> It's a B&S Quantum XE 5.5HP engine. I used it once in the cold and it died after a minute of running. I couldn't pull the cord when I tried to restart it. I assumed the oil was too thick and I fried the piston. So I replaced it with a used one I found.
> Since then I pulled the cord easily. So I would like to take a look at the piston or at least the cylinder wall before I try to restart it. Not being an engine guy, I'm not sure what I need to do first. I'm guessing remove the spark plug cylinder head? and I should get a view of the wall? Any advice is welcomed.
> View attachment 921392


 Was the piston scored when you replaced it? What did the cylinder look like? New rings when you put in the used piston? You can look through the plug and check for scoring. If you have one of those cheap scopes you can see pretty clear.


----------



## GHarandguy

Worked for the Phone Co for 39 years and drove the truck. Living and working in a suburb of Atlanta there was and is a lot of development so I would have opportunity to go into subdivisions that were under construction. I would locate the developer and ask if I icould get some firewood. Never got a no. One subdivision I cut about 20 truck loads over a 12 month period. Retired and much older now so I don't want to csrry wood too far to load truck.Prefer to find wood on the curb or at least be able to park truck & trailer next to it. Right now I use ther Nextdoor app or FB marketplace to find free wood nearby. I go after the small stuff first. What I do is cut the pieces long but not so heavy that I can't lift it. This cuts down my loading time and then I cut it to length when I get home. Have a 1978 Poulan 305A bow saw and a newer Stihl. I do a lot of cutting in summer because most people don't want to work in the heat so I have good luck especially after a storm. Wood harder to find in colder weather but not impossible. I have about 3 cords total but only half is seasoned. I started using a 10 ft utility trailer to haul because it was getting hard to lift thge heavier logs into the bed of my C3500 Chevy plus I can back the trailer into my back yard and drop it then unload later. Still have to put some in the bed jst to provide ballast since truck is not 4WD.


----------



## chipper1

GHarandguy said:


> Worked for the Phone Co for 39 years and drove the truck. Living and working in a suburb of Atlanta there was and is a lot of development so I would have opportunity to go into subdivisions that were under construction. I would locate the developer and ask if I icould get some firewood. Never got a no. One subdivision I cut about 20 truck loads over a 12 month period. Retired and much older now so I don't want to csrry wood too far to load truck.Prefer to find wood on the curb or at least be able to park truck & trailer next to it. Right now I use ther Nextdoor app or FB marketplace to find free wood nearby. I go after the small stuff first. What I do is cut the pieces long but not so heavy that I can't lift it. This cuts down my loading time and then I cut it to length when I get home. Have a 1978 Poulan 305A bow saw and a newer Stihl. I do a lot of cutting in summer because most people don't want to work in the heat so I have good luck especially after a storm. Wood harder to find in colder weather but not impossible. I have about 3 cords total but only half is seasoned. I started using a 10 ft utility trailer to haul because it was getting hard to lift thge heavier logs into the bed of my C3500 Chevy plus I can back the trailer into my back yard and drop it then unload later. Still have to put some in the bed jst to provide ballast since truck is not 4WD.


Sounds like you have a good setup for your area.
Welcome to AS/the scrounging thread. If you hang out here you'll find we talk about a lot more than wood here .
Brett


----------



## morewood

GHarandguy said:


> Worked for the Phone Co for 39 years and drove the truck. Living and working in a suburb of Atlanta there was and is a lot of development so I would have opportunity to go into subdivisions that were under construction. I would locate the developer and ask if I icould get some firewood. Never got a no. One subdivision I cut about 20 truck loads over a 12 month period. Retired and much older now so I don't want to csrry wood too far to load truck.Prefer to find wood on the curb or at least be able to park truck & trailer next to it. Right now I use ther Nextdoor app or FB marketplace to find free wood nearby. I go after the small stuff first. What I do is cut the pieces long but not so heavy that I can't lift it. This cuts down my loading time and then I cut it to length when I get home. Have a 1978 Poulan 305A bow saw and a newer Stihl. I do a lot of cutting in summer because most people don't want to work in the heat so I have good luck especially after a storm. Wood harder to find in colder weather but not impossible. I have about 3 cords total but only half is seasoned. I started using a 10 ft utility trailer to haul because it was getting hard to lift thge heavier logs into the bed of my C3500 Chevy plus I can back the trailer into my back yard and drop it then unload later. Still have to put some in the bed jst to provide ballast since truck is not 4WD.



I have so much wood I can collect on the private property I have access to that I don't have to truly scrounge. BUT, I still do. I was asked by a friend to take a look at a couple oaks that had fallen over a horse trail on a friend's place. I've trimmed most of the trail back and haven't even got to the wood. All in the wood won't come close to filling my dump trailer but by simply helping out and being nice I'll have some wood, made some friends, and my name will be remembered when more wood comes up. Being around Atlanta I would assume most development would keep going to the outskirts.

Shea


----------



## djg james

panolo said:


> Was the piston scored when you replaced it? What did the cylinder look like? New rings when you put in the used piston? You can look through the plug and check for scoring. If you have one of those cheap scopes you can see pretty clear.


To clarify, I never worked on the 'Original' engine that came on the splitter. No piston or ring replacement. I put a 'Used' engine on the splitter and put the 'Original' engine on a shelf in the garage. I tore into the 'Original' engine today and this is what I've found so far:




That's oil at the back/bottom of the cylinder wall and not scoring. Can anything be done?


----------



## panolo

It could need a bore job as I am assuming it's not nic plated. You have a bunch of aluminum transfer on the cylinder wall. You can clean it with some acid and see if there are any ridges that were worn into the cylinder wall. That top scuff is petty high and I doubt the ring contacts it with the wash it shows on the top of the cylinder. You could probably get by with that If it is fairly ridge free and you can hone it and put in a new piston and rings. I'm also guessing it is an optical illusion but make sure that isn't metal stuck under the top valve. I have no idea on the cost of parts but it may be cheaper buying a new motor. I tend to run things until they are dead if it's a cheap fix and they don't owe me anything.


----------



## moresnow

muriatic acid on a q-tip was my go to method years ago to remove aluminum transfer on 2 stroke accidents I'd give it a try here if you have time for a rebuild. I saved a pile of sled cylinders over the years. Had to. We were burnin em up regular. Sure was some good times!


----------



## djg james

panolo said:


> ..... That top scuff is petty high and I doubt the ring contacts it with the wash it shows on the top of the cylinder..... but it may be cheaper buying a new motor.....


Are you saying oil probably didn't get splashed that high up the wall? Was this caused by the oil being too thick (cold) to properly lubricate the cylinder? And yes on parts, that was what I was told by two shops. Just buy another engine.


----------



## djg james

moresnow said:


> muriatic acid on a q-tip was my go to method years ago to remove aluminum transfer on 2 stroke accidents I'd give it a try here if you have time for a rebuild. I saved a pile of sled cylinders over the years. Had to. We were burnin em up regular. Sure was some good times!


I might give it a try; what have I got to lose?


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> Are you saying oil probably didn't get splashed that high up the wall? Was this caused by the oil being too thick (cold) to properly lubricate the cylinder? And yes on parts, that was what I was told by two shops. Just buy another engine.


Cold seizures are mostly a myth on 4 strokes. Usually the motor just won't fire. It's tough to say without being able to see the whole cylinder and piston but it almost looks like a heat seizure or ring failure. Could have happened before and ran that way for a bit and just gave the ghost up one day. 

The top dark line in the cylinder will never contact the rings. So if the cylinder is salvageable besides that knick on the top you wouldn't have worry about the rings snagging on it and ruining the cylinder or losing compression.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I might give it a try; what have I got to lose?


I just buy another motor off Craigs list if I need a small engine, I won't repair them unless they are in the 20+hp range.
What CL city are you closest to.


----------



## djg james

Yes, you are probably right. A lot of people recommend the HF engine, but mine is vertical shaft. Plus I'm mainly doing this to take the fear out of tearing into a motor and to familiarize myself with the task.

I'm close to St. Louis.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Yes, you are probably right. A lot of people recommend the HF engine, but mine is vertical shaft. Plus I'm mainly doing this to take the fear out of tearing into a motor and to familiarize myself with the task.
> 
> I'm close to St. Louis.


In that case it’s worth trying to repair for that reason alone.

Small four strokes are pretty forgiving for rebuilding. Low revving so less to fling apart.


----------



## djg james

I meant to say also that I've got a chainsaw to work on, too. This will only help me. The used engine that I put on the splitter is shaking itself to death. I lost a couple of bolts and the intake tube, which I JB welded, probably is broken again. Plus the pull cord broke. I've got used spare parts, so I'll work on this first. I need to get the rest of the firewood off my driveway.
I'm guessing cleaning up the transfer on the wall with the piston in tack won't do it? I have to remove the piston first? Not sure how that's done.


----------



## old CB

So here I was doing a light load of work in my final season before retirement--no more than 3 days a week, and usually done by noon or 1 pm. But my right knee has been a problem in recent years, have been getting injections every few months (this stuff was once made from rooster comb but is now a synthetic something-or-other). This time around, the injections are useless, my knee is swelled up like a grapefruit, and I'm hobbling around on a cane.

Today I've phoned and emailed several people on my work-list letting them know I can't do their work. I go for an MRI in the morning. A knee replacement looks pretty certain.

Had been all enthusiastic about a big scrounge coming up--an in-town arborist with a large job, mostly ash, many loads. A good bit of it is on the ground, but all I can do is look at it. A friend of mine will probably get a bunch this weekend.

Ah well, two months from 70 yrs old I could be doing worse. Am actually looking forward to what's next. A new knee should make me a good deal more mobile than I've been recently.

Anyone wanna buy a chipper? Thought I'd sell it next spring. It might be available soon.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> So here I was doing a light load of work in my final season before retirement--no more than 3 days a week, and usually done by noon or 1 pm. But my right knee has been a problem in recent years, have been getting injections every few months (this stuff was once made from rooster comb but is now a synthetic something-or-other). This time around, the injections are useless, my knee is swelled up like a grapefruit, and I'm hobbling around on a cane.
> 
> Today I've phoned and emailed several people on my work-list letting them know I can't do their work. I go for an MRI in the morning. A knee replacement looks pretty certain.
> 
> Had been all enthusiastic about a big scrounge coming up--an in-town arborist with a large job, mostly ash, many loads. A good bit of it is on the ground, but all I can do is look at it. A friend of mine will probably get a bunch this weekend.
> 
> Ah well, two months from 70 yrs old I could be doing worse. Am actually looking forward to what's next. A new knee should make me a good deal more mobile than I've been recently.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a chipper? Thought I'd sell it next spring. It might be available soon.


Sorry to hear that.
My mom just had her hip replaced and will be going in for a knee next, iirc this month.
Let me know which chipper you have(a chuck & duck?) and if I hear of anyone looking I'll send them your direction.


----------



## U&A

cat10ken said:


> Yes, who are the mental midgets who come up with i/o for on/off? Very confusing. Why not run/stop?



I always took it as “O” was open circuit and the “—“ was a closed circuit..


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> I always took it as “O” was open circuit and the “—“ was a closed circuit..
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Open to ground .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Open to ground .








[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

Made another new best friend in town. He posted free logs about 5 miles from my house so I went to inspect tonight. Typically when I hear "large pile" or "multiple trailer loads" I'm skeptical. Homeowners usually way overestimate the amount of wood. This does look to be about three trailer loads. So off tomorrow night to start on it. Unfortunately it is almost all pine/fir/spruce of some variety, but easy pickings for shoulder season wood. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Homeowners usually way overestimate the amount of wood.



I‘ve found this too, my uncle and I would show up with twice the capacity needed after what homeowners told us.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Pictures tomorrow.


c'mon C'mon C'MON!!!


----------



## djg james

I'm told I have to take the sump and fly wheel off to get to the piston. I can see how to take the sump off, but any tricks to getting the fly wheel off? I hit the nut with WD-40 and tried to use one of the fins to pry against. Popped one of the PLASTIC fins off. I can JB Weld it back on, so I'm not too concerned. Any ideas?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Any ideas?


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> I'm told I have to take the sump and fly wheel off to get to the piston. I can see how to take the sump off, but any tricks to getting the fly wheel off? I hit the nut with WD-40 and tried to use one of the fins to pry against. Popped one of the PLASTIC fins off. I can JB Weld it back on, so I'm not too concerned. Any ideas?


You can stop it with a piston stop tool that threads in through the plug. Most times I just hit it with an air impact and no stop if you have a good one. Check the threads. Lots of LH flywheels out there.


----------



## djg james

I got the flywheel off. No impact wrench. Yes I checked the threads first. Right hand. I used a pair of channel locks on the shaft. I'm to this point now. I see the carb, muffler and magnet all have to come off. But I don't see any bolts holding the cylinder to the rest of the motor housing. Is it all built into one? The cylinder and the part with the shaft?


----------



## panolo

Yea looks like a monobloc of some sort. I've never had this motor apart. They all come apart some how.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 922166


Thanks, that's definitely an option. After all, that's how I got the replacement engine. The point of me wanting to fix this one is a) it seemed to have more power than the replacement engine and b) to further my education and confidence on working on engines. I have a chain saw to work on and I was a little apprehensive tearing into it. I've always took my equipment to shops to work on, but several fell short of my expectations when they had my chainsaws. So I want to learn how to work on them myself.
As for the splitter, if this (original) engine is toast, then it becomes 'parts' for the replacement engine. It needs the pull cord replaced, missing bolts replace and possibly a new (used) air intake tube. I have all the parts or can find them. I just thought it was time to salvage the original engine.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I got the flywheel off. No impact wrench. Yes I checked the threads first. Right hand. I used a pair of channel locks on the shaft. I'm to this point now. I see the carb, muffler and magnet all have to come off. But I don't see any bolts holding the cylinder to the rest of the motor housing. Is it all built into one? The cylinder and the part with the shaft?
> 
> View attachment 922167


You probably have to pull a cover off the bottom to get to the rod bearing caps.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Thanks, that's definitely an option. After all, that's how I got the replacement engine. The point of me wanting to fix this one is a) it seemed to have more power than the replacement engine and b) to further my education and confidence on working on engines. I have a chain saw to work on and I was a little apprehensive tearing into it. I've always took my equipment to shops to work on, but several fell short of my expectations when they had my chainsaws. So I want to learn how to work on them myself.
> As for the splitter, if this (original) engine is toast, then it becomes 'parts' for the replacement engine. It needs the pull cord replaced, missing bolts replace and possibly a new (used) air intake tube. I have all the parts or can find them. I just thought it was time to salvage the original engine.


There's a time to learn and a time to keep moving, it's up to you to figure out which time you are in .
I also don't do any internal work on these small engines as they are readily available and I haven't found it worth my time. Typically I will only clean carbs, change filers and oil, and every now and then a spark plug on them. That being said, tearing the one down to get comfortable is not a bad thing if you have the time now.


----------



## djg james

Unfortunately, I've got a lot of time on my hands. And it's kind of fun. i'm sure a lot of you cringe every time something breaks and you have to work on it. When I was a kind, I use to tear into things to see how they were made. Silly kid. I even got in trouble when I was 6? I tore into my sisters mechanical Christmas gift. But in my defense, no one ever told me to put it back together (lol).
I'm not going to spend a lot of time on this engine. I want to get down to the piston, so if you guys would be patient with me, I'd appreciate it.

I've got all the bolts out of the sump pan, but am having a little trouble getting it off. Any ideas? No I don't have a puller of some sort.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Unfortunately, I've got a lot of time on my hands. And it's kind of fun. i'm sure a lot of you cringe every time something breaks and you have to work on it. When I was a kind, I use to tear into things to see how they were made. Silly kid. I even got in trouble when I was 6? I tore into my sisters mechanical Christmas gift. But in my defense, no one ever told me to put it back together (lol).
> I'm not going to spend a lot of time on this engine. I want to get down to the piston, so if you guys would be patient with me, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I've got all the bolts out of the sump pan, but am having a little trouble getting it off. Any ideas? No I don't have a puller of some sort.


Then it sounds like a good time to learn.
Seems most times we have money or time, both together, not so much .
Pic of the bottom. Many times just a good tap with a rubber hammer, other times the gasket material needs to be cut.


----------



## djg james

Here's the bottom. Next to the bolt at the bottom in the
5:00 position there appears to be a bolt. But from the top side, there is no head and it doesn't appear to be a Allen screw. Could it just be an alignment pin? By the narrow end of the muffler? No need for two bolts so close together.

I've got yard work to do now, so I won't be working on it any more today. This afternoon, I'm goint to get the replacement engine going so I can split tomorrow.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Here's the bottom. Next to the bolt at the bottom in theView attachment 922177
> 5:00 position there appears to be a bolt. But from the top side, there is no head and it doesn't appear to be a Allen screw. Could it just be an alignment pin? By the narrow end of the muffler? No need for two bolts so close together.
> 
> I've got yard work to do now, so I won't be working on it any more today. This afternoon, I'm goint to get the replacement engine going so I can split tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


There should be 2 dowel in the cover, they should be the bumps you are referring to. There should also be pry tabs to pop the cover off. They will be little and have a slight gap between the cover and block. Be gentle it's easy to bust them off. Oh take the key out of the crank before you pop the cover off. Normally a good hit or 4 from a dead blow helps knock them loose. For what its worth harbor freight has vertical shaft engines as well. And what your working on isn't any better quality.


----------



## LondonNeil

For small engines piston stops in the plug hole can sometimes damage the piston top as they are pretty thin. Static rope like starter cord stuffed in the cylinder can do the same job, just be careful not to trap it in a port (if you were working on a 2 stroke that is)


----------



## LondonNeil

It feels like the end of an era..... My good friend the ickle ms180 is off to it's new owner. Sold in eBay for £121. I think with the chains I've had for it I only spent about £210 on it in total. £90 and it's cut probably 22 cords. 

I am now a turquoise and orange saw guy.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> My good friend the ickle ms180 is off to it's new owner.


Room in the shed now for a good, corded, electric saw!

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> It feels like the end of an era..... My good friend the ickle ms180 is off to it's new owner. Sold in eBay for £121. I think with the chains I've had for it I only spent about £210 on it in total. £90 and it's cut probably 22 cords.



I felt a bit the same when I sold my first saw, the MS310 mebbe 4 years ago. I bought it and my trailer on the same day (car needed new tyres). Here it was back in the day along with the scrounge vehicle . And newish son.


----------



## LondonNeil

You never forget your first 'saw. Ahhhh.


----------



## djg james

Well I got the pan off without too much trouble. Before I got it completely off, I heard a 'tink' as if something fell out. I'm working in an oil pan and I couldn't find anything. So I'm guessing it just the assembly (oil splash?) on the shaft dropping out of position. What is the correct position for it when reassembling? Also, what's the purpose of the wire thing sticking up on the left? Lastly, I'm guessing I remove the two bolts holding the piston arm on the rocker (name?). then I can pull the shaft out. With the shaft out of the way, I ought to be able to piston arm and piston out from the left. Right?
Thanks


----------



## djg james

Now SWITCHING gears, I worked on the REPLACEMENT splitter engine today also. The intake manifold was cracked as suspected. I had JB Welded it previously. I now have a couple of scrap engines I ought to be able to salvage one from. The cord broke and I may have a spare hood that fits too. Worst case, I rewind it. Never done that, but I think you'd have to rewind the spring and then tie on the cord.

Lastly, the carb has always been mounted by the one screw on the left (I left the screw in so I wouldn't loose it). With the vibrations of a running engine, it would always loosen up. The other matching hole, I thought, was never drilled and tapped at the factory. See the hole on the right just below the opening of the intake manifold in the picture. Yet the back side of the carb flange shows some wear like it was mounted at some point in time. So I guess a mechanic broke it off. I could drill a small hole in the steel bolt and try an small easy out if I had one. But I may just used an undersized drill bit and then tap the hole for a 1/4"x20 bolt. Any suggestions?


----------



## LondonNeil

piston arm = con rod.
rocker = crank? 
yes unbolt con rod, lift out the crank, pull out the piton. if you'r doing the job properly replace the big end bearings, replace the crank shaft bushings, replace the little end bearings (remove circlip, pull out gudgeon pin to release con rod from piston)


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> You never forget your first 'saw. Ahhhh.


I Stihl have my first saw. Not a Stihl.  I'll find a pic.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> piston arm = con rod.
> rocker = crank?
> yes unbolt con rod, lift out the crank, pull out the piton. if you'r doing the job properly replace the big end bearings, replace the crank shaft bushings, replace the little end bearings (remove circlip, pull out gudgeon pin to release con rod from piston)


Thanks for correcting my terminology. It's easier to convey what I'm talking about if I use the right terms.


----------



## Tony ray

Do you still have the HT holden?


Cowboy254 said:


> I felt a bit the same when I sold my first saw, the MS310 mebbe 4 years ago. I bought it and my trailer on the same day (car needed new tyres). Here it was back in the day along with the scrounge vehicle . And newish son.
> 
> View attachment 922198
> 
> 
> View attachment 922199


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> c'mon C'mon C'MON!!!


I just knew it wasn't going to be enough to satisfy @Cowboy254 to say that pics would be coming the next day. But here they are - mostly conifers but there are a couple of other logs that got snuck in there including a cherry on the bottom.


There is at least one more load this size and probably a third maybe smaller. Don't tell cowboy254 though because he won't be able to wait. I do like a nice close scrounge for sure.


----------



## Huskybill

I save red oak, white oak, hickory, for the coldest nights after Christmas, the beech, maple, birch for warmer nights, Black birch brings up the warmth in a cold house quickly. Pallets and skids cut up for one fire nights. Sometimes into November/december


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> For small engines piston stops in the plug hole can sometimes damage the piston top as they are pretty thin. Static rope like starter cord stuffed in the cylinder can do the same job, just be careful not to trap it in a port (if you were working on a 2 stroke that is)


I use a small rope a three foot long(1 meter), fold it in half and tie a knot in the loose ends, then I put use the folded end to put into the cylinder. This makes sure I will not loose part of the rope in the cylinder. Be sure not to put the knot in there, that could cause problems.


LondonNeil said:


> It feels like the end of an era..... My good friend the ickle ms180 is off to it's new owner. Sold in eBay for £121. I think with the chains I've had for it I only spent about £210 on it in total. £90 and it's cut probably 22 cords.
> 
> I am now a turquoise and orange saw guy.


Congrats on letting go, it only gets better from here  .


----------



## Cowboy254

Tony ray said:


> Do you still have the HT holden?



I do. My grandfather bought it new. I take it out for a run every few weeks.


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> I Stihl have my first saw. Not a Stihl.  I'll find a pic.


Shhh, don't let the current saws see you've kept a photo of your first, they'll get jealous


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> I am now a turquoise and orange saw guy.



What saw is that color?


----------



## LondonNeil

2 saws. Makita is turquoise. Husky is orange.
Although some Makitas ship with dolmar covers so one saw can be the two colours.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Dropped this gum tree yesterday, came within 5 feet of hitting the stacked wood on the opposite side of the yard. I’m guessing it was 90’ tall. Bucked into 20” rounds for my best friends stove. I have too much oak here to fool with it.


----------



## LondonNeil

The ea4300, which also comes in dolmar colours, or even a mix sometimes

My other saw is a 365xtorq


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow what a straight looking oak, did you consider milling it?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

LondonNeil said:


> Wow what a straight looking oak, did you consider milling it?


It’s not oak and no.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Shhh, don't let the current saws see you've kept a photo of your first, they'll get jealous


I showed this to a tree service guy last evening when he came to pick up his 201 tcm I fixed for him. I told him it was older than he was. He liked it.
EDIT. It's been cleaned up since those pics.


----------



## Huskybill

I have one of these mw 24062A saws and some mini macs too. Great little saw. Nice to carry on the quad.


----------



## LondonNeil

ElevatorGuy said:


> It’s not oak and no.


Ahh, my mistake. What is it?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

LondonNeil said:


> Ahh, my mistake. What is it?


It was a gum tree, Technically American sweetgum. I hate them lol. Decent firewood when dry but sucks to split and stack. Horrible gum balls that the dogs hate stepping on.


----------



## MustangMike

I forgot my first 2 saws very rapidly after getting my 044 (both were Homelite's). Never used either one again!


----------



## svk

Supposed to be high chance of rain all afternoon and evening tonight. If it doesn’t stop raining it’ll be the first day I haven’t had the boat out since we bought it. May have to take it out a bit just to keep the streak going.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> piston arm = con rod.
> rocker = crank?
> yes unbolt con rod, lift out the crank, pull out the piton. if you'r doing the job properly replace the big end bearings, replace the crank shaft bushings, replace the little end bearings (remove circlip, pull out gudgeon pin to release con rod from piston)


90% sure the piston and rod will have to come out before the crank can be removed. There are no bearings in that engine besides the crank main bearing (s) if im not mistaken. I know there are no rod bearings, big or small end and doubt there are cam bushings. The wire thing sticking out is the governor arm. You should only need to time the crank and cam as I didn't see any counter balance shafts in your last pic.


----------



## sean donato

So what your guys take on cbn wheels for a grinder. Been sharpening quite a lot here recently, my .325 stone is junk after years of use and my 3/8 stone is about half good yet. Having a hard time justifying $200.00 to the wife to get wheels I'll likely never have to replace again.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

MustangMike said:


> I forgot my first 2 saws very rapidly after getting my 044 (both were Homelite's). Never used either one again!


I thought I’d keep my echo 590 to have a 60cc saw still when I bought the ms462. After running the 462 and weighing them both, why would I keep the heavier and slower saw? Haha, The 462 with the 20 inch is insane. Makes me grin every time.

I sold the 590 for $300 a short while later. I paid $320 for it at echo dealer days 3 years prior. I cut about 15-20 cords with it, Got my moneys worth!


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> So what your guys take on cbn wheels for a grinder. Been sharpening quite a lot here recently, my .325 stone is junk after years of use and my 3/8 stone is about half good yet. Having a hard time justifying $200.00 to the wife to get wheels I'll likely never have to replace again.


I was not impressed with the CBN wheels I tried. At $15 - 20 for aluminum oxide (A/O) wheels, I am with your wife. (Sorry).









Tecomec OEM Grinding Wheel VITRIFIED 3/16" Chainsaw Chain Sharpening OR534-316 8032706103503 | eBay


This wheel is the size for grinding standard 3/8" and. 404 pitch saw chain. The wheel size is 145mm X 22mm X 4.7mm (5-11/16" X 7/8" X 3/16"). It works on Oregon chain grinder models 511A, 511AX, 109179, 520-120, 620-120, 551462and the ROUGH NECK model 42595.



www.ebay.com





Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

And... it's lunchtime. Trailer is empty so time for more. Backhoe with a grapple doesn't mind working mid day to load the trailer. The green wheelbarrow doesn't mind being loaded heavy either.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I see you’ve upgraded wheel barrows!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

My buddy is on the way to get the gum, he has a 2wd (useless) 2500 cheby. I had to pull him out last time so I told him I was already setup this time!


----------



## JustJeff

First saw was a 33cc craftsman which for $35 ran long enough. Then I got serious and bought the biggest saw they had at TSC with a 20" "blade"! Boy I thought I had something. While googling how to sharpen a chain, I came across this site and went down the chainsaw rabbit hole. Couple huskys and stihls later (like em both) I still have that poulan 5020 from TSC. As soon as it craps out I'm all horny for a ms261.... But it just won't quit. Stihl rs chain and removing the screen and opening up the muffler a bit makes it run pretty good. Cut probably 50 cord with it so far. Some pretty fair deals have come up for used 50cc saws locally but this one is my first real saw and just feels right in my hands. So until it craps out.......

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow

JustJeff said:


> First saw was a 33cc craftsman which for $35 ran long enough. Then I got serious and bought the biggest saw they had at TSC with a 20" "blade"! Boy I thought I had something. While googling how to sharpen a chain, I came across this site and went down the chainsaw rabbit hole. Couple huskys and stihls later (like em both) I still have that poulan 5020 from TSC. As soon as it craps out I'm all horny for a ms261.... But it just won't quit. Stihl rs chain and removing the screen and opening up the muffler a bit makes it run pretty good. Cut probably 50 cord with it so far. Some pretty fair deals have come up for used 50cc saws locally but this one is my first real saw and just feels right in my hands. So until it craps out.......
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


To funny. I've got a 5020 that won't expire also. No idea how many cord it has cut. All of it My only ***** is the hot restart problem mine has and the poor air filter seal. I've tuned the saw many times and still fight hot restarts. Otherwise it's been a great value. I might have to do the muff alterations...... Hmmmmm. Out to the shed I say!


----------



## H-Ranch

Second trailer load.


Probably could have made what will end up as three loads into two big loads, but as someone here posted a while back about abusing trailers, "Don't get greedy." Plus I had to load quickly to be done in time to pick up my daughter. So load three will be done tomorrow or over the weekend.

And I made ANOTHER new best friend. The guy loading is the neighbor to where the logs are. He's one of those guys that is just an absolute pleasure to talk with. He has some acreage and offered to call me directly when he has trees down.


----------



## JustJeff

moresnow said:


> To funny. I've got a 5020 that won't expire also. No idea how many cord it has cut. All of it My only ***** is the hot restart problem mine has and the poor air filter seal. I've tuned the saw many times and still fight hot restarts. Otherwise it's been a great value. I might have to do the muff alterations...... Hmmmmm. Out to the shed I say!


I put a little bead of loctite gasket replacement around the filter. It stays gooey and seals great. I wipe it off and replace it every year. This saw is really sensitive to fines on the filter and will run like crap when it starts to clog up. I keep a little brush in my saw box for cleaning it on long saw days. Mine starts great once hot, little half yank on the cord. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Well boys, much to my buddy’s disappointment I had to hook the t4r to his 2wd cheby once again. He tried about 10 times at 3 different approaches and couldn’t do it! 4wd yota ftw!


----------



## djg james

ElevatorGuy said:


> Well boys, much to my buddy’s disappointment I had to hook the t4r to his 2wd cheby once again. He tried about 10 times at 3 different approaches and couldn’t do it! 4wd yota ftw!View attachment 922449
> View attachment 922450


He got stuck on that flat ground?


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> He got stuck on that flat ground?


Kinda' what I thought. Maybe invest in some tires???


----------



## ElevatorGuy

It’s no where close to flat. Drops 45’ from the basement in about 75’.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

For the record, I did pull him out in 4wd. Didn’t attempt it in 2wd but probably would’ve done it. My yota will pull my trailer loaded out in 2wd. I do have ko2s too, different beast.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> I was not impressed with the CBN wheels I tried. At $15 - 20 for aluminum oxide (A/O) wheels, I am with your wife. (Sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tecomec OEM Grinding Wheel VITRIFIED 3/16" Chainsaw Chain Sharpening OR534-316 8032706103503 | eBay
> 
> 
> This wheel is the size for grinding standard 3/8" and. 404 pitch saw chain. The wheel size is 145mm X 22mm X 4.7mm (5-11/16" X 7/8" X 3/16"). It works on Oregon chain grinder models 511A, 511AX, 109179, 520-120, 620-120, 551462and the ROUGH NECK model 42595.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, I though I had read you were not a fan of CBN. When you say not impressed are you talking in terms of value for money or money a side just flat out not as good as the green wheels? 
I have a Tecomec with the pink wheels and I’m happy with them. What characteristics do you find good/better about these green wheels do they grind nicer, not clog up as fast, give a better finish?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> Kinda' what I thought. Maybe invest in some tires???


He does need tires too, He isn’t a fan of anything aggressive because of the noise. Being a 2wd, that truck needs all the help it can get. 2wd with a posi is still worthless for anything but a hard surface.


----------



## svk

A 2wd with mud tires on the rear is a decent vehicle...obviously with limitations but a far cry from trying to get traction on soft ground with wimpy street tires. Keep the tires rotated frequently and noise isn't an issue.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

svk said:


> A 2wd with mud tires on the rear is a decent vehicle...obviously with limitations but a far cry from trying to get traction on soft ground with wimpy street tires. Keep the tires rotated frequently and noise isn't an issue.


I don’t think so personally. I’ll never own another 2wd truck, suv, tractor or hell at this point a car! Getting ready to pick up an Audi s4 for the wife. 2wd sucks. A 2wd that’s locked with mud tires still won’t go where a 4x4 with open diffs will. Fortunately both my t4r and tractor are not only 4wd but have rear lockers on both.


----------



## Lionsfan

I haven't owned a 2wd vehicle in 15 years, but I went anywhere I wanted and don't recall being stuck very often in the 2wd trucks I owned in the past unless I was asking for it. A good set of snow tires, some weight in the ass end and a little bit of common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Tires make a huge difference for sure, I’ve had too many 2wds stuck to ever consider one again. Sometimes you don’t have a line choice. My buddy tried like hell tonight because I had to drag him up the hill a few years ago, the last time his truck went down the hill. It is what it is and I’ll never let him live it down. The funny part is, he has a 2017 f250 that is a 4x4 but won’t put miles on it haha.


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Philbert, I though I had read you were not a fan of CBN. When you say not impressed are you talking in terms of value for money or money a side just flat out not as good as the green wheels?
> I have a Tecomec with the pink wheels and I’m happy with them. What characteristics do you find good/better about these green wheels do they grind nicer, not clog up as fast, give a better finish?


Couple of things: First, I am not opposed to CBN / ABN / borazon type wheels. Guys have been praising them on sites like these for many, many years. Originally, these were the segmented DinaSaw wheels which sold for about $260 back then, via Bailey's and others:










"Cyclone" ABN Grinding Wheels - DinaSaw







www.dinasaw.com.au





Then, the $100 - $120 ones became available, and more affordable. Some of these might be good too. The pair I bought from Diamond Wheel was dissapointing, and they weren't very helpful when I contacted them for help. They suggested that maybe I did not have much experience with a chain grinder.

On a positive note, they generate less dust, since the wheel does not wear the same way that an A/O or resinoid wheel does, so better if used indoors (I try to grind outdoors to avoid the dust, smell, and sparks). But I could not grind any faster, and the cutter finish appeared rougher. I could still 'burn' a cutter if I was not careful. Also, since they hardly 'wear', the diameter stays consistent, and there is no need to periodically re-center you grinder (something that not everybody does anyway).
See Post # 148 in this thread for more details:




__





511A Grinder - Improvements / Tweaks?


I watched this video and it works on my 511AX and 520-120.




www.arboristsite.com





If I use good quality wheels, and regularly dress them (lightly about once per loop) I get good results. Plus they are less expensive, and I can dress the edges to custom profiles if I want, for specific chains, to experiment, etc. I did not notice a significant difference between the 'pink' and 'green' wheels.

Just for reference, the Resinoid Wheel Thread:





Resinoid Grinder Wheels


Grinding wheels come in different grits and types, like sandpaper and other abrasives. Some remove material faster; some leave a smoother finish; some last longer; some heat up the material more. Silvey grinder users are used to having a selection of wheels to choose from, but users of the...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> . . . are you talking in terms of value for money or . . .


I guess I should touch on this just a little bit more. I have seen several posts where guys talk about buying a $100 ‘clone’ grinder, and then buying (2), $100 CBN wheels. Total $300. 

I much rather see them buy a good quality grinder with the good quality A/O wheels, in the $200 -$300 range. Much better value. 

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Seems like I cut lots of poles and small rounds off the pile, but only ended up with three loads. I guess it goes a little faster when I use the green wheelbarrow. There is a small stack of cherry and a bunch of larger rounds, plus a petty good stack of logs yet. Have a few to clear from the trailer then back for the last load hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 922481
> View attachment 922482
> View attachment 922483
> 
> Seems like I cut lots of poles and small rounds off the pile, but only ended up with three loads. I guess it goes a little faster when I use the green wheelbarrow. There is a small stack of cherry and a bunch of larger rounds, plus a petty good stack of logs yet. Have a few to clear from the trailer then back for the last load hopefully tomorrow.


Nice loads on the trailer and the green power wheelbarrow .
I made a new best friend today too, they offered to pay me to take some mulberry away from their property, I get to keep the brush and all  .
And since you wouldn't sell me that trailer  I've been working on my own beast of a trailer lol. Today we got the frame mostly cleaned off, Not sure when I'll get a chance to get after it again as I'd like to clean up the mulberry as quick as possible.
It's still a 5th wheel, until the next time I'm there!


----------



## Huskybill

Lots of wood here the town is cutting dead ash trees near the road side.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @MustangMike.  Have a great day buddy.


----------



## MustangMike

Thank you Steve, trying to get ready to go upstate tomorrow, but the phone won't stop ringing!

There will be about 11 of us up at the cabin for the WE. (including MechanicMatt)


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Thank you Steve, trying to get ready to go upstate tomorrow, but the phone won't stop ringing!
> 
> There will be about 11 of us up at the cabin for the WE. (including MechanicMatt)


Happy birthday Mike.
Hope you guys have a great time up there .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> That's a nice bunch of fish there. I personally don't eat bass but I know they can be good. My grandpa kept and ate them all the time. Maybe the fish I got was 4 to 5 lbs. I don't carry a scale so I'm just guessing. It was a nice solid fish. The bass in Green Bay have some shoulders with the abundant and easy to get forage. I should have a scale on the boat. That way I'm not just telling fish stories!


i got into some fresh salmon yesterday... shop would have skinned it, but i said nbd. did descale the bigger pces... but no prob. i have plenty experience at that! lol many days past times... a load of croppie... and headed to the dinner fry pan... and all needed to be cleaned, prepped to include off witht the scales...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 922481
> View attachment 922482
> View attachment 922483
> 
> Seems like I cut lots of poles and small rounds off the pile, but only ended up with three loads. I guess it goes a little faster when I use the green wheelbarrow. There is a small stack of cherry and a bunch of larger rounds, plus a petty good stack of logs yet. Have a few to clear from the trailer then back for the last load hopefully tomorrow.


good load! got around to moving some oak firewood i had DIY scrounged bit ago... when tree crew came in at ranch and helped thin out some oaks etc around the place... then after, duh~... greased all the bucket points zerks with new lock on tip. nice! would have moved wood sooner, but had to decide where... and just some more in barn din't excite me...


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got around to moving some oak firewood i had DIY scrounged bit ago


Yeah, the blue power wheelbarrow is a lot easier than your normal orange two wheeler for neighborhood scrounging!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, the blue power wheelbarrow is a lot easier than your normal orange two wheeler for neighborhood scrounging!


i have several (3) prime movers...  all require elbow grease if you know what i mean! lol... sadly no zerks for that grease job... well, maybe 

my orange prime mover (mostly DIY powered!) lol... isn't too bad, actually. especially if in hurry... just load the CG right and like a good cold 

is a piece a cake! ez walk in...


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Mike! Have a great weekend.


----------



## JustJeff

Happy birthday Mike. Looking forward to the cabin pics!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Well, Mechanic Matt wants to shoot my Lever guns tomorrow, and I played with the back peep sight on my 348, so I had to go to the range today and make sure it is still on.

Not bad for no scope ... 2 shots 7/8" apart, I'll take that any day!


----------



## H-Ranch

I think we're done here.


----------



## MustangMike

That should be right on the money at 150 yds and about 3" low at 200 yds.

The furthest I've taken a deer up at my property (heavily wooded) is about 125 yds.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well NUTS!!!. A full month of almost unbearable temps. Going out every few days early to beat the heat, cut a few hours and back home with a dinky load. Today the first real cool day so the plan was to remove a big tree down on a freinds pasture fence. Work about 4 hours...yes, I still can but it is pushing it hard, 3 hours is my norm now. Anyhow get out there, chop off all the small stuff with the 193, fire up the ms263, make two cuts in a big branch and throw the chain. No big deal, Onto the tailgate to discover it was my screwup. I sharpened chains last night and only tightened one bar nut. Next discovery was that the little bitty long adjusting screw as now broken.

Okay, back to the house after only 1 hour productive work, Grab coffee jug, bag cookies hop in care and off to the only dealer that will do small jobs like that for 'walk-ins'. 30 miles later arrive and immediately do a 180 back to he house where I now grab the saw. Back to the dealer and he fixes the screw and removes a DL from two overlong chains, jug of bar oil $36.00. 

Tomorrow hopefully a better day and I may remember to engage my brain. Off to the small locust scrounge. I have one downer and 3 dead standing nice size locust waiting. I should finish the downer and perhaps fell and brush one of the others.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday Mike!!


----------



## chipper1

I got some free mulberry brush if anyone wants some.
Must be licensed and insured and have brush unloading experience .


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy birthday, Mike! Have a great one.


----------



## H-Ranch

Happy B-Day Mike and enjoy the family celebration at the cabin over the weekend!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got three loads done this evening before it started to rain. It was a light sprinkle so I probably could have continued but I've had enough today anyway. Almost forgot to take the obligatory cowboy254 pic on the first load - and you know how he gets all mopey and doesn't talk to you for three days if you post about wood without photos.  And fishing talk without pictures? Let's just say don't go there.


----------



## Lionsfan

Couple pics of a unique piece of equipment I saw today. No, it wasn't for sale.


----------



## Ryan A

Happy birthday Mike!!!!!!


----------



## chipper1

Sorry guys, no-one met the qualifications so...
I will have more tomorrow, please submit your credentials and maybe you'll be the lucky winner of the next trailer load lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

Grrr. Weather man was right and it's raining (again). I've not had a chance to play with my new 'saw yet, this is mildly very annoying!


----------



## farmer steve

Got to meet fellow scrounger @SS396driver at the Carlisle truck show and see his Cheby's. Of course we chatted about firewood.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Got to meet fellow scrounger @SS396driver at the Carlisle truck show and see his Cheby's. Of course we chatted about firewood.


Nice meeting up with you yesterday


----------



## djg james

Finally got to use my saw for the first time this year. I waited a month for $5 worth of parts and then I had lost my two places to cut. I went back to one of those places to get free mulch and met the arborist there. He was starting to use the yard again and had a small pile of W. Oak he was going to push onto the burn pile. He said I could have it and hw was going to drop off some low grade Cherry. I got both. About 1-1/3 loads. I was whipped after that. Did I say how much I hate St. Louis Summers heat?


----------



## SS396driver

Last count over 2400 trucks registered for the show . I’m sure some didn’t show but it’s impressive


----------



## Logger nate

Finally made a little progress on firewood, split up some red fir, spruce, and pine rounds at moms that I dropped off last summer 
Boss did some urban logging in the big city yesterday, big maple
said he had to bring his 880 and 5’ bar out of retirement


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks pretty solid, Nate. What's he doing with the wood? It would be nice to mix in with your red fir and wonder wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

I keep picking at the three trailer pile and it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller. 2 more tonight.



I do have to save a few pieces for project wood before I get it all cut up.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks pretty solid, Nate. What's he doing with the wood? It would be nice to mix in with your red fir and wonder wood.


It’ll be firewood, some maybe milled. Firewood is his main business, last few weeks they’ve been selling 8-10 cords a day. I would like to try some and I’m sure he would let me take some but would require going to the big city, not sure I want it that bad, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> It’ll be firewood, some maybe milled. Firewood is his main business, last few weeks they’ve been selling 8-10 cords a day. I would like to try some and I’m sure he would let me take some but would require going to the big city, not sure I want it that bad, lol.


Bet he needed a chain over that heavy saw to be legal . That is a huge tree though.
I wouldn't be chasing that maple in the city, it's like oak, way overrated, now if it was locust  .
I got another load of mulberry brush off today, it sure felt nasty out, can't wait for the 90 degrees predicted for tomorrow .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Bet he needed a chain over that heavy saw to be legal . That is a huge tree though.
> I wouldn't be chasing that maple in the city, it's like oak, way overrated, now if it was locust  .
> I got another load of mulberry brush off today, it sure felt nasty out, can't wait for the 90 degrees predicted for tomorrow .


Evidently he doesn’t need mud flaps to be legal either, lol. 
There’s a show on Netflix called Big Timber, guy kinda reminds me of my boss. Was funny I was going to tell him about it and he actually started watching it same day I did, he liked the show and said there was some similarities, lol.
The big maple was actually a tree removal job he did, he does a little bit of everything. Works good because he can sell the wood to, but yeah not as good as locust, or spruce .


----------



## morewood

Finally got my pile completely off the mountain and only have a pile roughly a third of this one to bring home and pile with it. I'm pretty sure I already have enough for this year, maybe more. I might let my son sell some.

Shea


----------



## djg james

I started working on the REPLACEMENT engine to my log splitter over the week end. I ordered a new intake manifold, put new pop rivets in the pull cord assembly and restrung the pull cord. Then I addressed the broken carb mounting bolt that had been missing ever since I got it. I had to order easy out set, which turned out to be a piece of junk. It was suppose to be made out of hardened steel (like taps-I assumed). When I went to tap it into the hole to seat it, the threads of the tool just smashed over. Couldn't get it out despite heating the hole and treating with Mouse Milk and letting set overnight.

So I decided to drill and tap a new 1/4" x 20 hole. I used a 1/16" drill for the pilot hole and it was difficult despite using cutting fluid. Then OH SH!T! it went in. Too deep. I had drilled int the wall of the cylinder. I will clean up all the metal shavings first, then clean the hole as well as the threaded hole with hexane and then acetone. Supposedly they make a JB Weld Extreme Heat that will work to patch the hole. May have to order it. I'll pack it into the hole on the cylinder side until it flares a little on the threaded side of the hole. Once cured, it should act as a plug even if it fails to adhere to the hole walls on the cylinder side. The flair should keep it from drifting into the cylinder. 

Anyone have other ideas or products?


----------



## moresnow

Are saying is that you drilled a hole through the cylinder wall? That my good man is a first that I have seen or heard of!


----------



## djg james

moresnow said:


> Are saying is that you drilled a hole through the cylinder wall? That my good man is a first that I have seen or heard of!


Yep! I'm here for your amusement. When I first bought the used engine, I only found out later that the carb was held on by one bolt. That's what cause multiple failures of the intake manifold when the bolt became loose. So I thought I'd fix it. Tried easy out, no luck. Then on to drill and tapping. Just went a little too deep.


----------



## djg james

OK, switching gears again, I got the piston out of the ORIGINAL log splitter engine. The piston is deeply scored so it's junk. The cylinder wall likewise is scored enough so a fingernail catches on it. I think that's how someone described it. Anyway, too deep, I believe, to hone it down. I'll probably keep the cylinder to practice on honing techniques before I try them out on my chainsaw that I'll likely have to do.





My question now is, for educational purposes, what might have caused this? I've always thought the lack of oil due to cold weather, but some disagree with that theory. Any others?
The rings on the side of the piston damage are nearly flush with the pistons as you would expect. The pistons are locked in place and do not rotate freely around the piston. This may be an effect of the failure??


----------



## Jeffkrib

I really hate looking at scored pistons and bores. It means pain!


----------



## djg james

Jeffkrib said:


> I really hate looking at scored pistons and bores. It means pain!


Sorry, I didn't mean to distress you.


----------



## MustangMike

That just looks like aluminum transfer on the cylinder walls, but what do I know?

Try sanding it off.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> That just looks like aluminum transfer on the cylinder walls, but what do I know?
> 
> Try sanding it off.


I plan to, if for nothing else, practice.


----------



## MustangMike

A few people came up to the cabin for my Birthday WE (Mostly family and a neighbor). We shot guns (had more rifles than people, plus several hand guns), cut + split wood, stained the outhouse's, and rode the ATVs and went sight seeing.

4 people shot the 348 (including my Niece) and all loved it and on one missed! We filled some 1 gallon milk jugs with water and the kids loved watching them explode!

My Niece now wants a 348, and told her husband she needs it for bear hunting!

When dropping a large Ash widow maker we had to remove a Hop Hornbeam, so we skinned the trunk and will use it for something! That skinny log is WAY heavier than it looks!


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> OK, switching gears again, I got the piston out of the ORIGINAL log splitter engine. The piston is deeply scored so it's junk. The cylinder wall likewise is scored enough so a fingernail catches on it. I think that's how someone described it. Anyway, too deep, I believe, to hone it down. I'll probably keep the cylinder to practice on honing techniques before I try them out on my chainsaw that I'll likely have to do.
> 
> View attachment 923305
> View attachment 923306
> 
> 
> My question now is, for educational purposes, what might have caused this? I've always thought the lack of oil due to cold weather, but some disagree with that theory. Any others?
> The rings on the side of the piston damage are nearly flush with the pistons as you would expect. The pistons are locked in place and do not rotate freely around the piston. This may be an effect of the failure??


Is the second compression ring broken where it's circled? Or am I just seeing aluminum smeared over it? If the ring broke that would score /seize the piston/cylinder in a hurry.


----------



## Lee192233

Are the rings carboned up and tight in their lands(grooves) where the aluminum isn't smeared over them? They should be free to move.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Is the second compression ring broken where it's circled? Or am I just seeing aluminum smeared over it? If the ring broke that would score /seize the piston/cylinder in a hurry. View attachment 923334


I see what you are talking about. I think it smear over, but I'll check closer tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Are the rings carboned up and tight in their lands(grooves) where the aluminum isn't smeared over them? They should be free to move.


They (the rings) are freely moving every where except where they are smashed.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> I started working on the REPLACEMENT engine to my log splitter over the week end. I ordered a new intake manifold, put new pop rivets in the pull cord assembly and restrung the pull cord. Then I addressed the broken carb mounting bolt that had been missing ever since I got it. I had to order easy out set, which turned out to be a piece of junk. It was suppose to be made out of hardened steel (like taps-I assumed). When I went to tap it into the hole to seat it, the threads of the tool just smashed over. Couldn't get it out despite heating the hole and treating with Mouse Milk and letting set overnight.
> 
> So I decided to drill and tap a new 1/4" x 20 hole. I used a 1/16" drill for the pilot hole and it was difficult despite using cutting fluid. Then OH SH!T! it went in. Too deep. I had drilled int the wall of the cylinder. I will clean up all the metal shavings first, then clean the hole as well as the threaded hole with hexane and then acetone. Supposedly they make a JB Weld Extreme Heat that will work to patch the hole. May have to order it. I'll pack it into the hole on the cylinder side until it flares a little on the threaded side of the hole. Once cured, it should act as a plug even if it fails to adhere to the hole walls on the cylinder side. The flair should keep it from drifting into the cylinder.
> 
> Anyone have other ideas or products?
> 
> View attachment 923278



On another forum I've posted this on, there is mixed opinions of whether or not I need to fill the hole on the cylinder side. Some say the bolt will prevent compression loss, others say the compression leaking through this hole at the top of the stroke might blow the bolt out. Any thoughts and how to? I really need to get my splitter going.


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> When dropping a large Ash widow maker we had to remove a Hop Hornbeam, so we skinned the trunk and will use it for something! That skinny log is WAY heavier than it looks!



Maybe that's because the littlest family member was doing pull-ups off it  

Sounds like a good weekend.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> On another forum I've posted this on, there is mixed opinions of whether or not I need to fill the hole on the cylinder side. Some say the bolt will prevent compression loss, others say the compression leaking through this hole at the top of the stroke might blow the bolt out. Any thoughts and how to? I really need to get my splitter going.











5.5 HP (173cc) OHV Vertical Shaft Gas Engine, EPA/CARB


Amazing deals on this 5.5Hp (173Cc) Vertical Shaft Gas Engine Epa/Carb at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





This is how I would go on a tool that's going to heat my house.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> 5.5 HP (173cc) OHV Vertical Shaft Gas Engine, EPA/CARB
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 5.5Hp (173Cc) Vertical Shaft Gas Engine Epa/Carb at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I would go on a tool that's going to heat my house.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yes, I saw that. Looks like it may only have a light weight fly wheel since in the ad it says "The ideal replacement lawn mower engine". Don't think it would be suitable for a splitter or pressure washer that require the heavy flywheel. And I'm not sure my B&S flywheel would fit.

HF did have a 6.5 HP vertical shaft engine for $130, but it's out of stock and can't be ordered online. That's why I'm trying to fix either of these engines. Keep the cost down since things are tight. Worse case, HF has a horizontal shaft engine and I'll convert my splitter.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> On another forum I've posted this on, there is mixed opinions of whether or not I need to fill the hole on the cylinder side. Some say the bolt will prevent compression loss, others say the compression leaking through this hole at the top of the stroke might blow the bolt out. Any thoughts and how to? I really need to get my splitter going.


At the minimum you’re going to need to do the bolt or maybe find a junked motor and use that case?

I haven’t kept up fully on this thread but didn’t you mention high temp epoxy too? What is the max temp on that?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> At the minimum you’re going to need to do the bolt or maybe find a junked motor and use that case?
> 
> I haven’t kept up fully on this thread but didn’t you mention high temp epoxy too? What is the max temp on that?


Not sure I know what you mean by "do the bolt". It's the second of two carb mounting bolts and this was the whole point of drilling and tapping it out. So if so, yes, a bolt will be going back in. As for finding a junked case, I know of only one guy who keeps everything,but I doubt he would have a specific one. I'm frugal, but not that frugal to spend months looking for a used engine. I'll buy a horizontal and convert.

Now the high temp epoxy, JB Weld Extreme Heat, is rated for something like 1000 deg F.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> On another forum I've posted this on, there is mixed opinions of whether or not I need to fill the hole on the cylinder side. Some say the bolt will prevent compression loss, others say the compression leaking through this hole at the top of the stroke might blow the bolt out. Any thoughts and how to? I really need to get my splitter going.


The bolt isn't going to blow out from that little hole. A but of thread sealer and call it a day.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Not sure I know what you mean by "do the bolt". It's the second of two carb mounting bolts and this was the whole point of drilling and tapping it out. So if so, yes, a bolt will be going back in. As for finding a junked case, I know of only one guy who keeps everything,but I doubt he would have a specific one. I'm frugal, but not that frugal to spend months looking for a used engine. I'll buy a horizontal and convert.
> 
> Now the high temp epoxy, JB Weld Extreme Heat, is rated for something like 1000 deg F.


Not hot enough for sombustiin temps. Your looking in the 1200 to 1400 degree range. Bellona and devcon both make appropriate epoxies for these temps, there is a company (can't remember the brand name) that makes a liquid steel epoxy stick that can sometimes be commonly found at hardware stores but I have no personal experience with it. As witnessed many times with guys doing muffler mods and not having welders or brazing equipment, the high temp jb weld doesn't hold up very well. I'd still vote to leave it.


----------



## sean donato

Another thought would convert from a bolt to a stud and loctite the stud in the hole.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Not hot enough for sombustiin temps. Your looking in the 1200 to 1400 degree range. Bellona and devcon both make appropriate epoxies for these temps, there is a company (can't remember the brand name) that makes a liquid steel epoxy stick that can sometimes be commonly found at hardware stores but I have no personal experience with it. As witnessed many times with guys doing muffler mods and not having welders or brazing equipment, the high temp jb weld doesn't hold up very well. I'd still vote to leave it.


Wow, I thought a 1000 deg F rating would be enough. JB claims the Extreme Weld can be used on engine blocks. Doing a search for epoxies and I did find one from Blue Magic that's good up to 2400 deg F.

"I'd still vote to leave it." Are you saying you'd do nothing, and leave the small hole? Maybe you already said that.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Not sure I know what you mean by "do the bolt". It's the second of two carb mounting bolts and this was the whole point of drilling and tapping it out. So if so, yes, a bolt will be going back in. As for finding a junked case, I know of only one guy who keeps everything,but I doubt he would have a specific one. I'm frugal, but not that frugal to spend months looking for a used engine. I'll buy a horizontal and convert.
> 
> Now the high temp epoxy, JB Weld Extreme Heat, is rated for something like 1000 deg F.



What I mean is install the bolt that n the outside so there’s not perennial blow by going out of that hole. Sure there might be a little blow by around the threads but nothing like leaving it open.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> What I mean is install the bolt that n the outside so there’s not perennial blow by going out of that hole. Sure there might be a little blow by around the threads but nothing like leaving it open.


Thanks, thought that's what you meant, just clarifying. So I'll clean off any burrs and metal shavings in the cylinder and bolt hole and put it back together today. Should work fine.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MustangMike

My Nephew also found a nice rifle for my brother.

It is a Pre 64 Model 70 Featherweight in 30-06. We will be putting a new scope on it, but saving the old one.

It says "Baush & Lomb Opt Co" "Rochester, NY USA" "Patent Pending ..."

It is 2.5 X 8 power, but does not have adjustable POI. The adjustments are in the scope base!


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Thanks, thought that's what you meant, just clarifying. So I'll clean off any burrs and metal shavings in the cylinder and bolt hole and put it back together today. Should work fine.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Be sure none of the ring ends line up with the hole and the you chamfer the hole a bit(very little).
Put the bolt back in with pretty much any sealant on the bolt and it will be just fine.
As mike said it looks to be just transfer(aluminum from the piston) on the cylinder wall and it should clean up just fine.
But you need to figure out what the cause was and fix that.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Be sure none of the ring ends line up with the hole and the you chamfer the hole a bit(very little).
> Put the bolt back in with pretty much any sealant on the bolt and it will be just fine.
> As mike said it looks to be just transfer(aluminum from the piston) on the cylinder wall and it should clean up just fine.
> But you need to figure out what the cause was and fix that.


Got everything back together and am draining oil now. I didn't see your post about ring alignment or thread sealant until I was done. Fingers crossed. Got to look up oil capacity first, while I cool down. Man it's hot and I'm soaked. Yes, I still plan on playing around with the cylinder to see if it's scoring or just transfer. Bit as to the cause, I'm still scratching my head.


----------



## djg james

Trying to find the oil capacity on this B&S 6.0 HP 12H802 - 2349 - E1 engine. Having trouble. Without spending too much time, anyone know the capacity? I guess could just start with 16 oz, check it and then add 2 oz more. Repeat if needed.


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> Trying to find the oil capacity on this B&S 6.0 HP 12H802 - 2349 - E1 engine. Having trouble. Without spending too much time, anyone know the capacity? I guess could just start with 16 oz, check it and then add 2 oz more. Repeat if needed.


Should be a manual on Briggs and Stratton's website.


----------



## husqvarna257

I added a generator muffler to my 13 HP Lifan on the splitter today. Allot less noise. The sound drove My wife nuts and I was fan either. I will ad a heat shield to keep it safe.


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> Trying to find the oil capacity on this B&S 6.0 HP 12H802 - 2349 - E1 engine. Having trouble. Without spending too much time, anyone know the capacity? I guess could just start with 16 oz, check it and then add 2 oz more. Repeat if needed.


Usually says it by the fill plug in CC quantity.


----------



## sean donato

Of its like the one on my pressure washer you fill it till it hits the bottom threads of the fill plug.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Got everything back together and am draining oil now. I didn't see your post about ring alignment or thread sealant until I was done. Fingers crossed. Got to look up oil capacity first, while I cool down. Man it's hot and I'm soaked. Yes, I still plan on playing around with the cylinder to see if it's scoring or just transfer. Bit as to the cause, I'm still scratching my head.


Did you get a new piston/rings and clean the cylinder?
The bolt may be just fine without sealant, but I'd put some permatex ultra copper on it if I had it. I would do it before assembling it so if any goes into the cylinder you can clean it out. Once you get it running all you needs to do is put you hand near it to feel if its leaking.


----------



## MechanicMatt

*It was a fun weekend indeed Uncle Mike*


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Of its like the one on my pressure washer you fill it till it hits the bottom threads of the fill plug.


Rain kicked in today so I didn't get to fill it and check it out. Will tomorrow. It has a dip stick.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Did you get a new piston/rings and clean the cylinder?
> The bolt may be just fine without sealant, but I'd put some permatex ultra copper on it if I had it. I would do it before assembling it so if any goes into the cylinder you can clean it out. Once you get it running all you needs to do is put you hand near it to feel if its leaking.


The toasted piston/rings/cylinder engine is the ORIGINAL one. This REPLACEMENT one had the bolt problem. I didn't have any sealant handy, but I could back it out a few threads maybe and put some on.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> The toasted piston/rings/cylinder engine is the ORIGINAL one. This REPLACEMENT one had the bolt problem. I didn't have any sealant handy, but I could back it out a few threads maybe and put some on.


Oh. 
Just a dab will do. If you use a q-tip to apply it it can help, just needs to be around one thread completely close to the head of the bolt so it doesn't go into the cylinder. Most applications I'd put it on more liberally and closet to the tip of the bolt though.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Oh.
> Just a dab will do. If you use a q-tip to apply it it can help, just needs to be around one thread completely close to the head of the bolt so it doesn't go into the cylinder. Most applications I'd put it on more liberally and closet to the tip of the bolt though.


Pipe dope will work fine as well, most any type of silicon that's "high heat" rated. Or a nice copper washer of you have any around.


----------



## djg james

Wow! I know you guys have talked about shortages in hand gun and rifle ammunition, but I didn't know shotgun ammunition was hard to find too. Dove season is around the corner and I though I'd pick up a few boxes of 7.5 shot for my 12 gauge. Nobody has it in stock. Any sources?


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Wow! I know you guys have talked about shortages in hand gun and rifle ammunition, but I didn't know shotgun ammunition was hard to find too. Dove season is around the corner and I though I'd pick up a few boxes of 7.5 shot for my 12 gauge. Nobody has it in stock. Any sources?


It's slowly getting better around here. Still not the $20.00 for 100 rounds of bird shot at wally world but you can normally grab a few boxes to go hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

Always be prepared for a rainy day! In the late 60s, when the race riots were in full swing, the first thing the Gov did was temporarily ban the sale of firearms.

You were either prepared ahead of time, or you were not prepared.

My Dad accurately predicted that the riots would never leave the inner cities, because outside the cities people own guns. He was correct.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Wow! I know you guys have talked about shortages in hand gun and rifle ammunition, but I didn't know shotgun ammunition was hard to find too. Dove season is around the corner and I though I'd pick up a few boxes of 7.5 shot for my 12 gauge. Nobody has it in stock. Any sources?


It's not hard at all to find if you're willing to order it online, it's the cost that's "hard"  .
I'm plenty stocked up in everything except 12ga, probably buying another one and some more ammo with it today or tomorrow. Buying it for a reasonable price and get about the same value in todays prices in ammo . As mike said, why wouldn't I jump on that, those who are prepared are usually spared .
These guys have great service, but as I was saying their 12ga prices are still high.




__





12 Gauge Ammo at SGAmmo


Shop SGAmmo for 12 gauge ammo. Find the best selection of high quality 12 gauge ammo for shotguns online. Shop now!




www.sgammo.com




The best way I've seen to buy lately if you have more time than money is of a local forum, we have michigan gun owners here in mi, I've scored some nice deals and non of it is recorded, which is fine by me.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> It's not hard at all to find if you're willing to order it online, it's the cost that's "hard"  .
> I'm plenty stocked up in everything except 12ga, probably buying another one and some more ammo with it today or tomorrow. Buying it for a reasonable price and get about the same value in todays prices in ammo . As mike said, why wouldn't I jump on that, those who are prepared are usually spared .
> These guys have great service, but as I was saying their 12ga prices are still high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Gauge Ammo at SGAmmo
> 
> 
> Shop SGAmmo for 12 gauge ammo. Find the best selection of high quality 12 gauge ammo for shotguns online. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sgammo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best way I've seen to buy lately if you have more time than money is of a local forum, we have michigan gun owners here in mi, I've scored some nice deals and non of it is recorded, which is fine by me.


I have been looking locally and online at the places I've used in the past. And some I haven't. None in stock or 'sold in stores' only. Can't justify a drive from IL to Iowa for a few boxes of shells  .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I have been looking locally and online at the places I've used in the past. And some I haven't. None in stock or 'sold in stores' only. Can't justify a drive from IL to Iowa for a few boxes of shells  .


I'm heading out the dr to drive 2 hrs, so... .


----------



## LondonNeil

Mooooohahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! MOOOOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHA HA ha haHAHAHAAAA!!!!

what a little ripper!








It can only get better with a few more tanks threw it and the feline removed, but oh my word what a ripper!! What a little ripper! its an awesome saw! it is, but doesn't feel heavier than the little ms180 to use (certainly not like the 365boat anchor) its got proper AV springs not stoopid rubber lumps that Stihl use (why oh why oh why?!) It really felt smooth, no vibration at all! I liked the multifunction start switch that retruns itself to run, I think i like the primer bulb...since i always run saws empty it always used to take a dozen pulls to get th first cough...not an more. I Luuurve the sound! it sounds mean at idle, got a real burble! And my oh my it cuts! awesome chain speed...did I say its a ripper?  I set the semi chisel chain it came with to one side and put an oregon LPX full chisel in 0.325" flavour on the 15" bar....it cuts...it really cuts! I ran a tank through it blocking up ugly and unsplitables, and as you can see it made a sizeable pile of chips and noodles that it flung at speed. It happily pulled the 15" bar buried in dry English oak, as you'd expect i guess as it can by bought with an 18". You know....ifI didn't have the loveable monster of a 365, this could be a 1 saw plan, it really could, this with an 18" bar would do soooo much. 'kin 'ell its a RIPPER! I'm going to like using this turquoise terror a LOT!


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> Mooooohahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! MOOOOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHA HA ha haHAHAHAAAA!!!!
> 
> what a little ripper!
> 
> View attachment 923604
> 
> 
> View attachment 923605
> 
> 
> 
> It can only get better with a few more tanks threw it and the feline removed, but oh my word what a ripper!! What a little ripper! its an awesome saw! it is, but doesn't feel heavier than the little ms180 to use (certainly not like the 365boat anchor) its got proper AV springs not stoopid rubber lumps that Stihl use (why oh why oh why?!) It really felt smooth, no vibration at all! I liked the multifunction start switch that retruns itself to run, I think i like the primer bulb...since i always run saws empty it always used to take a dozen pulls to get th first cough...not an more. I Luuurve the sound! it sounds mean at idle, got a real burble! And my oh my it cuts! awesome chain speed...did I say its a ripper?  I set the semi chisel chain it came with to one side and put an oregon LPX full chisel in 0.325" flavour on the 15" bar....it cuts...it really cuts! I ran a tank through it blocking up ugly and unsplitables, and as you can see it made a sizeable pile of chips and noodles that it flung at speed. It happily pulled the 15" bar buried in dry English oak, as you'd expect i guess as it can by bought with an 18". You know....ifI didn't have the loveable monster of a 365, this could be a 1 saw plan, it really could, this with an 18" bar would do soooo much. 'kin 'ell its a RIPPER! I'm going to like using this turquoise terror a LOT!


So I take it, you like the saw?


----------



## djg james

The REPLACMENT engine (hole in the cylinder) for my splitter runs great. Stronger than it did when I bought it used. Probably because the carb isn't hanging on by one bolt and sucking air. I got 2/3 of my Cherry load split before I had to quit because of the heat. I'll finish in the morning.

There's been some discussion about proper safety gear when messing with wood. Well normally I wear jeans when I'm splitting wood. Today I was wearing an old pair of swimming trunks because of the heat, along with the usual steel toe boots, safety sunglasses, and gloves. Sorry for putting that picture in your head. I was splitting vertically and I had my rear comfortably setting on my 'operator positioning apparatus' (10" high round). The wood was kind of gnarly, not straight Cherry. A split popped out and came straight toward me. Luckily I saw it in time and it only kissed my twins. Could have been very painful. Next time I wear a cup.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> So I take it, you like the saw?


just a little.


----------



## MustangMike

We are getting screwed here in NY. Not only can't they ship it, but if you go to CT (the nearest Cabelas) they will not sell to a NY resident unless you have a CT carry permit!!!

Guess I have to get one of them now! What BS, a NY full carry is not good enough???

Seems only the big stores are getting stuff. Walmart may have shells at a decent price, but you can't go on line and check if they have it or not any more, what nonsense!

Often as not, they are sold out. My Daughter cracked up, they did not have any shells left, but clay pigeons are on sale!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> We are getting screwed here in NY. Not only can't they ship it, but it you go to CT (the nearest Cabelas) they will not sell to a NY resident unless you have a CT carry permit!!!
> 
> Guess I have to get one of them now! What BS, a NY full carry is not good enough???
> 
> Seems only the big stores are getting stuff. Walmart may have shells at a decent price, but you can't go on line and check if they have it or not any more, what nonsense!
> 
> Often as not, they are sold out. My Daughter cracked up, they did not have any shells left, but clay pigeons are on sale!


I believe here in IL, MO residents can't buy any ammo because they don't had an IL FOID card which is required for IL purchases.

Yeh, BS. Checked their website and all I found were pellets.

" but clay pigeons are on sale!" I guess those are for people who carry a sling shot.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> The REPLACMENT engine (hole in the cylinder) for my splitter runs great. Stronger than it did when I bought it used. Probably because the carb isn't hanging on by one bolt and sucking air. I got 2/3 of my Cherry load split before I had to quit because of the heat. I'll finish in the morning.
> 
> There's been some discussion about proper safety gear when messing with wood. Well normally I wear jeans when I'm splitting wood. Today I was wearing an old pair of swimming trunks because of the heat, along with the usual steel toe boots, safety sunglasses, and gloves. Sorry for putting that picture in your head. I was splitting vertically and I had my rear comfortably setting on my 'operator positioning apparatus' (10" high round). The wood was kind of gnarly, not straight Cherry. A split popped out and came straight toward me. Luckily I saw it in time and it only kissed my twins. Could have been very painful. Next time I wear a cup[emoji23].


Glad you got it going! Maybe nail a 2x4 twig and berry guard to your operator positioning device. [emoji1787]

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Mooooohahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! MOOOOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHA HA ha haHAHAHAAAA!!!!
> 
> what a little ripper!
> 
> View attachment 923604
> 
> 
> View attachment 923605
> 
> 
> 
> It can only get better with a few more tanks threw it and the feline removed, but oh my word what a ripper!! What a little ripper! its an awesome saw! it is, but doesn't feel heavier than the little ms180 to use (certainly not like the 365boat anchor) its got proper AV springs not stoopid rubber lumps that Stihl use (why oh why oh why?!) It really felt smooth, no vibration at all! I liked the multifunction start switch that retruns itself to run, I think i like the primer bulb...since i always run saws empty it always used to take a dozen pulls to get th first cough...not an more. I Luuurve the sound! it sounds mean at idle, got a real burble! And my oh my it cuts! awesome chain speed...did I say its a ripper?  I set the semi chisel chain it came with to one side and put an oregon LPX full chisel in 0.325" flavour on the 15" bar....it cuts...it really cuts! I ran a tank through it blocking up ugly and unsplitables, and as you can see it made a sizeable pile of chips and noodles that it flung at speed. It happily pulled the 15" bar buried in dry English oak, as you'd expect i guess as it can by bought with an 18". You know....ifI didn't have the loveable monster of a 365, this could be a 1 saw plan, it really could, this with an 18" bar would do soooo much. 'kin 'ell its a RIPPER! I'm going to like using this turquoise terror a LOT!


Congrats on the new saw! What model is that?

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mike, the local shop by me has plenty of ammunition. I don’t like their prices.... but they have the ammo on their shelves


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> We are getting screwed here in NY. Not only can't they ship it, but it you go to CT (the nearest Cabelas) they will not sell to a NY resident unless you have a CT carry permit!!!
> 
> Guess I have to get one of them now! What BS, a NY full carry is not good enough???
> 
> Seems only the big stores are getting stuff. Walmart may have shells at a decent price, but you can't go on line and check if they have it or not any more, what nonsense!
> 
> Often as not, they are sold out. My Daughter cracked up, they did not have any shells left, but clay pigeons are on sale!



I am from the peoples republic of Massachusetts so I understand. I have good backups on everything but .22 mag. I just love not being able to mail order any ammo . To hot to cut but I can do an oil change on the splitter and change the fuel filters for the saws.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Mooooohahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! MOOOOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHA HA ha haHAHAHAAAA!!!!
> 
> what a little ripper!
> 
> View attachment 923604
> 
> 
> View attachment 923605
> 
> 
> 
> It can only get better with a few more tanks threw it and the feline removed, but oh my word what a ripper!! What a little ripper! its an awesome saw! it is, but doesn't feel heavier than the little ms180 to use (certainly not like the 365boat anchor) its got proper AV springs not stoopid rubber lumps that Stihl use (why oh why oh why?!) It really felt smooth, no vibration at all! I liked the multifunction start switch that retruns itself to run, I think i like the primer bulb...since i always run saws empty it always used to take a dozen pulls to get th first cough...not an more. I Luuurve the sound! it sounds mean at idle, got a real burble! And my oh my it cuts! awesome chain speed...did I say its a ripper?  I set the semi chisel chain it came with to one side and put an oregon LPX full chisel in 0.325" flavour on the 15" bar....it cuts...it really cuts! I ran a tank through it blocking up ugly and unsplitables, and as you can see it made a sizeable pile of chips and noodles that it flung at speed. It happily pulled the 15" bar buried in dry English oak, as you'd expect i guess as it can by bought with an 18". You know....ifI didn't have the loveable monster of a 365, this could be a 1 saw plan, it really could, this with an 18" bar would do soooo much. 'kin 'ell its a RIPPER! I'm going to like using this turquoise terror a LOT!


Is the ms180 actually the same weight on paper or do they just feel the same?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> The REPLACMENT engine (hole in the cylinder) for my splitter runs great. Stronger than it did when I bought it used. Probably because the carb isn't hanging on by one bolt and sucking air. I got 2/3 of my Cherry load split before I had to quit because of the heat. I'll finish in the morning.
> 
> There's been some discussion about proper safety gear when messing with wood. Well normally I wear jeans when I'm splitting wood. Today I was wearing an old pair of swimming trunks because of the heat, along with the usual steel toe boots, safety sunglasses, and gloves. Sorry for putting that picture in your head. I was splitting vertically and I had my rear comfortably setting on my 'operator positioning apparatus' (10" high round). The wood was kind of gnarly, not straight Cherry. A split popped out and came straight toward me. Luckily I saw it in time and it only kissed my twins. Could have been very painful. Next time I wear a cup.


Glad it's up and running, nice job .
Let's be careful with the family jewels lol.
Have you tried running it horizontally, maybe you won't have those problems; probably move the OPA and put a blanket down first though .
Not sure how well I did today on my scrounge, if I would have brought the trailer I could have filled it many times over as there were trees and power lines down everywhere I drove from West central to SE MI.
Here's one from a bit closer to @H-Ranch place, it was pretty nasty driving today, I even put both hands on the wheel for a min or two while talking on the phone .


Did I do okay, I know I had less than a 900 out of pocket.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustJeff said:


> Congrats on the new saw! What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It's the Makita EA4300F/Dolmar 421. Only 43cc but 'pro' grade saw. I saw it at a bargain price on Amazon of all places, so hit the buy button.


Jeffkrib said:


> Is the ms180 actually the same weight on paper or do they just feel the same?


I've not checked but it is heavier I'm sure. It is still very light and well balanced though so it feels like the ms180, basically unnoticeable. Let's have a Google .. Stihl ms180 power head 3.9kg/8.6lbs. Makita ea4300 4.9Kg/10.8lbs. I had a14" bar on the stihl, the Makita has a 15" so not much in it there, so 1Kg heavier or almost 25% heavier. It feels light to use though.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Mooooohahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! MOOOOHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHAHA HAHA HA ha haHAHAHAAAA!!!!
> 
> what a little ripper!
> 
> View attachment 923604
> 
> 
> View attachment 923605
> 
> 
> 
> It can only get better with a few more tanks threw it and the feline removed, but oh my word what a ripper!! What a little ripper! its an awesome saw! it is, but doesn't feel heavier than the little ms180 to use (certainly not like the 365boat anchor) its got proper AV springs not stoopid rubber lumps that Stihl use (why oh why oh why?!) It really felt smooth, no vibration at all! I liked the multifunction start switch that retruns itself to run, I think i like the primer bulb...since i always run saws empty it always used to take a dozen pulls to get th first cough...not an more. I Luuurve the sound! it sounds mean at idle, got a real burble! And my oh my it cuts! awesome chain speed...did I say its a ripper?  I set the semi chisel chain it came with to one side and put an oregon LPX full chisel in 0.325" flavour on the 15" bar....it cuts...it really cuts! I ran a tank through it blocking up ugly and unsplitables, and as you can see it made a sizeable pile of chips and noodles that it flung at speed. It happily pulled the 15" bar buried in dry English oak, as you'd expect i guess as it can by bought with an 18". You know....ifI didn't have the loveable monster of a 365, this could be a 1 saw plan, it really could, this with an 18" bar would do soooo much. 'kin 'ell its a RIPPER! I'm going to like using this turquoise terror a LOT!



Goodness me, sounds like Londonwife is in for a wild night.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Glad it's up and running, nice job .
> Let's be careful with the family jewels lol.
> Have you tried running it horizontally, maybe you won't have those problems; probably move the OPA and put a blanket down first though .
> Not sure how well I did today on my scrounge, if I would have brought the trailer I could have filled it many times over as there were trees and power lines down everywhere I drove from West central to SE MI.
> Here's one from a bit closer to @H-Ranch place, it was pretty nasty driving today, I even put both hands on the wheel for a min or two while talking on the phone .
> View attachment 923664
> 
> Did I do okay, I know I had less than a 900 out of pocket.
> View attachment 923665
> View attachment 923667


How you like the Top Gun ammo? I usually stray away from Federal because they seem weak to me.


----------



## LondonNeil

I forgot to say, I think the saw oils well but can't say for sure until I've run it more. The oil tank is large compared to the fuel tank 10.2oz/16.2oz. Or something like 280ml/480ml. I stopped to check the oil use about 3/5 of the way through the tank, not because it wasn't oiling but the chain had got very slack so needed adjusting. I expect brand new chain try stretch lots initially but was really surprised how slack the chain had got which made me check the oil. Well down but over half left. Ok, check the adjustable oiler, it has 3 detent positions and was on stingy setting, I upped it to medium. As you'd expect there was still plenty left at the end of the fuel tank but it had used a good amount by then. For the amount of fuel, the amount of cutting and a 15" bar stingy would be enough, it wouldn't struggle to oil a longer bar in its generous setting.
I've a feeling the chassis for this 4300 is shared in the 50 and possibly 60 cc DolMakita (the 7300 and 7910 share the same chassis). If that's the case then it probably explains the oil performance.


----------



## LondonNeil

Any scrounger members near elk River Minnesota?


----------



## Lee192233

@Philbert


----------



## sundance

LondonNeil said:


> It's the Makita EA4300F/Dolmar 421. Only 43cc but 'pro' grade saw. I saw it at a bargain price on Amazon of all places, so hit the buy button.
> 
> No deals to be had (at least that I can find) state-side.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> How you like the Top Gun ammo? I usually stray away from Federal because they seem weak to me.


Just use it for block shoots and trap load. Can't say I ever noticed a difference on paper or in the clays. I also wouldn't be opposed for dove and small game depending on the shot size. It's not a hot load, but not a wimpy load imo.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Any scrounger members near elk River Minnesota?





Lee192233 said:


> @Philbert


What’s up? 

Philbert


----------



## old CB

Speaking of PPE and scrounging . . . I've been coordinating a sizable scrounge in the last 10 days. An in-town arborist who supplies me with hardwood throughout the year is doing a job at a local mobile home park. Since I have wood enough stockpiled for about 1 1/2 yrs, I've been hooking up various neighbors with this available wood. Much ash, some elm, a small oak, and some honey locust. Most of the wood is cut to manageable size--lots of limb wood and small trunk--but some is like 20" or more diameter by 3--5' long. Even on my best day it would be a struggle to muscle some of these onto the trailer.

I'm hobbling around with a cane due to a knee issue that just got surgically repaired this morning. So I've been driving pickup and trailer, but letting other folks load and unload. The other evening me and Dave were cutting up some of those large dia. chunks. Me running a Dolmar 7900 . . . in my open toe sandals. I'd never let anyone else do such a thing, but I know what the saw and the wood are doing and will do, so no harm done. But I got a chuckle out of running a saw in sandals.

Was absolutely thrilled to have my knee cut into this morning, altho my doc cautioned that I'll hate him later when the pain meds wear off. Yeah well--I'll soon be walking and climbing again. That's worth any discomfort along the way.

Scrounge on, gentlemen. I'll watch from the sidelines.


----------



## LondonNeil

Had a tree guy from elk River pop up on arbtalk (a rather quiet and quaint UK version of the real McCoy). He wanted a tip site. I pointed him here to this very thread so.... Hang on.... Philbert doesn't even have a stove does he? He may be quality, but a tree guy may be seeking quantity too


----------



## Philbert

Philbert has a fireplace insert. Elk River is on the outskirts of the metropolitan area and should have enormous amounts of free firewood, with just a little bit of effort.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Here's one from a bit closer to @H-Ranch place, it was pretty nasty driving today


Yep, that one got me around the timer you posted. Power is still out like many others. Gave me a chance to check out the new to me John Deere generator and all is well now.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We had half a large Beech split and top out two 14"-16" ones in it's path, dropping across the driveway.
Very hot, muggy day.
These Beech have beautiful limb wood, and lots of it. They have a high, thick canopy and little grows beneath them, but they do take out stuff around them on the way down.
We scattered a lot of brush, stacked some smaller limb wood in the wood shed, and called it a day. 
One hundred feet off the road our driveway splits into a tear drop shaped circle drive. This is where the drive splits, blocking both sides. 
In the second photo, far left, is the wood lot in the background. There is a leg of the drive for log trucks to circle back to the road, which we are now using until the rest, the larger wood, is cut up, split and stacked as we go. Not sure about the widow maker yet. I've always left them to nature, but this one needs to come down. 
The initial break was two large limbs. Not much to judge perspective in the photos.
Margaret helped the entire time. We were both soaked, and stopped for lunch and to change into dry cloths.


----------



## djg james

Not meaning to beat a dead horse, but on the engine I put back on the splitter, the head, cylinder face and valves had this build up on it. Could that have been caused by the engine sucking and burning a air rich mixture? The carb was hanging on by only one bolt which at times was loose. Air could have gotten sucked in at the poor connection between carb and intake manifold. FYI, I cleaned off as much as I could get off with a screwdriver, wire brush and solvent before I put it back together. Cleaned spark plug too.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Not meaning to beat a dead horse, but on the engine I put back on the splitter, the head, cylinder face and valves had this build up on it. Could that have been caused by the engine sucking and burning a air rich mixture? The carb was hanging on by only one bolt which at times was loose. Air could have gotten sucked in at the poor connection between carb and intake manifold. FYI, I cleaned off as much as I could get off with a screwdriver, wire brush and solvent before I put it back together. Cleaned spark plug too.
> 
> View attachment 923817
> 
> View attachment 923818


Looks like she sucks a little oil. It's pretty wet around the intake valve. It's pretty normal looking for most of the Briggs I've taken apart. Clean it up and put it back together.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Not meaning to beat a dead horse, but on the engine I put back on the splitter, the head, cylinder face and valves had this build up on it. Could that have been caused by the engine sucking and burning a air rich mixture? The carb was hanging on by only one bolt which at times was loose. Air could have gotten sucked in at the poor connection between carb and intake manifold. FYI, I cleaned off as much as I could get off with a screwdriver, wire brush and solvent before I put it back together. Cleaned spark plug too.
> 
> View attachment 923817
> 
> View attachment 923818


Decarbonize. While running at a high idle, spray seafoam in the carb until the engine stalls. Let it sit for 10-15 minutes and then start it up. This works great on 2 strokes that tend to carbon up, especially if they aren't run at full throttle. This will loosen up stuck rings. Will work on any engine. After a treatment I add a shot of seafoam to every can of gas. Keeps em nice and clean. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Soon to be new family member after first shots and deworming. Wife and kids are discussing names but in my mind it's "Eyebrow". Blue tick mix with a little redbone and black and tan coonhound.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Sandhill Crane said:


> We had half a large Beech split and top out two 14"-16" ones in it's path, dropping across the driveway.
> Very hot, muggy day.
> These Beech have beautiful limb wood, and lots of it. They have a high, thick canopy and little grows beneath them, but they do take out stuff around them on the way down.
> We scattered a lot of brush, stacked some smaller limb wood in the wood shed, and called it a day.
> One hundred feet off the road our driveway splits into a tear drop shaped circle drive. This is where the drive splits, blocking both sides.
> In the second photo, far left, is the wood lot in the background. There is a leg of the drive for log trucks to circle back to the road, which we are now using until the rest, the larger wood, is cut up, split and stacked as we go. Not sure about the widow maker yet. I've always left them to nature, but this one needs to come down.
> The initial break was two large limbs. Not much to judge perspective in the photos.
> Margaret helped the entire time. We were both soaked, and stopped for lunch and to change into dry cloths.
> 
> View attachment 923788
> View attachment 923789
> View attachment 923790
> View attachment 923791
> View attachment 923792
> View attachment 923793


Digging that off road trailer!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> How you like the Top Gun ammo? I usually stray away from Federal because they seem weak to me.


I like any ammo that cycles and hits what I aim for and the puts a hole in it or blows it up . I haven't shot skeet in a long time, I cant remember the last time, if I go out and can't hit 20, maybe I'll get some different rounds .
Forgot to post I got a double case and a nice backpack with a couple other accessories in it.



Scrounged this too lol.
Easy 4500 lbs if not more, 15 rounds and a few smaller sticks.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I've a feeling the chassis for this 4300 is shared in the 50 and possibly 60 cc DolMakita (the 7300 and 7910 share the same chassis).


No, and no, and yes(also the 6400 series saws are the same chassis).

Glad you're liking the 4300, strong saws for sure.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> We had half a large Beech split and top out two 14"-16" ones in it's path, dropping across the driveway.
> Very hot, muggy day.
> These Beech have beautiful limb wood, and lots of it. They have a high, thick canopy and little grows beneath them, but they do take out stuff around them on the way down.
> We scattered a lot of brush, stacked some smaller limb wood in the wood shed, and called it a day.
> One hundred feet off the road our driveway splits into a tear drop shaped circle drive. This is where the drive splits, blocking both sides.
> In the second photo, far left, is the wood lot in the background. There is a leg of the drive for log trucks to circle back to the road, which we are now using until the rest, the larger wood, is cut up, split and stacked as we go. Not sure about the widow maker yet. I've always left them to nature, but this one needs to come down.
> The initial break was two large limbs. Not much to judge perspective in the photos.
> Margaret helped the entire time. We were both soaked, and stopped for lunch and to change into dry cloths.
> 
> View attachment 923788
> View attachment 923789
> View attachment 923790
> View attachment 923791
> View attachment 923792
> View attachment 923793


Bummer you lost those.
Looks to me like all you need to do is to hook a rope/chain to the ones still up there and they'll come right down with a little tug. If you need a hand you know I'd be happy to swing by .


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh yes I'm liking it very much! ah so the 3 biggest saws share the same chassis but the smaller ones don't, ok, it still oils well. In fact it cuts well too. If it gives that bit more after cat removal then, wow.



chipper1 said:


> No, and no, and yes(also the 6400 series saws are the same chassis).
> 
> Glad you're liking the 4300, strong saws for sure.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

JustJeff said:


> Digging that off road trailer!


The trailer was $1,100. when I bought it, and drove almost 200 miles to find one. That was ten years ago. I use it for everything, but mostly wood chips now that I cut/split in one spot with the conveyor and log decks. Thule no longer makes them but there are exact copies with torsion axles, and others with walk beam axles for more off road. I converted the wiring to a seven way plug a year or two ago for lights/brakes/dumping. I like the torsion axles as it sits good when unhooked. I did add the screw jack to unhook when loaded. Also like the deck height and that it is flat, unlike some styles. Easy to move on its own, like in the garage, and need to push it about or outside.
When I bought it there were dozens of them stored outside in crates, tires in bed, cardboard sun faded and shredded, tires checked from the sun. Same tires but all have tubes. Wish I had bought three of them.
Later I added a Kory 3000 nursery wagon. 4' x 8' deck. I love this thing as a rolling workbench for saws. Took it to our sons when he built a deck behind his house. Moved material and again used it as a rolling bench. Also ordered some parts from Kory to do the four wheel SuperSplit mod, including a tongue and pivot that it pins to. Also some hard to find turn buckle ends for tie rods.
In this first photo the wood splitter is turned around and the splits are heading to the wood shed. The conveyor is just out of site to the left.
Today all three of these will be out to cut/split the larger Beech pieces from yesterdays blow down in the driveway.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Not sure how well I did today on my scrounge, if I would have brought the trailer I could have filled it many times over as there were trees and power lines down everywhere I drove from West central to SE MI.


When you gonna send me the link with all the bread crumbs on the map to show me where the down trees are at within 5 miles of my place?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Chipper1: Thanks for your offer. Greatly appreciated.
For now, that will be the last piece to tackle. The top is wedged in a low crotch. I plan to cut this part loose and use several straps to tug sideways and hopefully it will drop. That's the initial plan looking at it last night. Lots to do before then.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Oh yes I'm liking it very much! ah so the 3 biggest saws share the same chassis but the smaller ones don't, ok, it still oils well. In fact it cuts well too. If it gives that bit more after cat removal then, wow.


They are strong little saws for sure, I enjoy running mine. I have a 420 iirc(precursor to the 421) that needs the carb done, and the 4300. They do get a nice boost with a muffler mod. There is also a 9010 so those 3 would be the second largest class. I like the 7900/7910's a lot, great power, smooth, handle like a husky, and great power to weight. What's not to like, well just the parts availability, that's why everyone should have 2 or three of them .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> When you gonna send me the link with all the bread crumbs on the map to show me where the down trees are at within 5 miles of my place?


Just north of 8 mile on old 23 there was a pine down in a driveway  .
The whole town of Milan was a huge mess, I had to take a couple detours to get thru it, then when I was about 200yrds from my destination(east of Milan about 10 miles) I had to detour because there was a very large primary power line across the rd . I asked the guys if they could hold it up so I could go under.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> Chipper1: Thanks for your offer. Greatly appreciated.
> For now, that will be the last piece to tackle. The top is wedged in a low crotch. I plan to cut this part loose and use several straps to tug sideways and hopefully it will drop. That's the initial plan looking at it last night. Lots to do before then.


I think it will come right down doing that. I would cut all the limbs off it first and then buck it from the underside up, but when it falls it could kick the end up if it has a sweep(curve to the log) so you have to be aware, but pulling it out before starting on it will avoid that issue although it adds one more thing to do.
Let me know if you need a hand.
Here's the mulberry I just finished. I'm glad I was able to buck the rounds right onto the forks of my little tractor and just dump them into the trailer, That stuff is heavy like that beech .


----------



## panolo

LondonNeil said:


> Any scrounger members near elk River Minnesota?


I work 5 minutes away and live 30 minutes away from Elk River. You need me to pick something up and ship it or something?

Ah @LondonNeil saw your reply a few pages later.


----------



## old CB

@chipper1, Nicely done on that mulberry. That was no simple job, the way it was supported on those two limbs.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I think it will come right down doing that. I would cut all the limbs off it first and then buck it from the underside up, but when it falls it could kick the end up if it has a sweep(curve to the log) so you have to be aware, but pulling it out before starting on it will avoid that issue although it adds one more thing to do.
> Let me know if you need a hand.
> Here's the mulberry I just finished. I'm glad I was able to buck the rounds right onto the forks of my little tractor and just dump them into the trailer, That stuff is heavy like that beech .
> View attachment 923896
> View attachment 923897
> View attachment 923898
> View attachment 923903
> View attachment 923904


Man that's a nice Mulberry. You lucky B......


----------



## djg james

Large walnut log - free stuff


Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)



stlouis.craigslist.org




Just saw this in St. Louis CL. Maybe it belongs in the CL Laughs thread. May be a dud. But if I had a sawmill, I'd go and take a look. Could get a couple nice 9' logs out of it.
Just thought I'd pass it along to anyone in the STL area.

And if someone from here does go get it and it turns out to be a jewel, I wouldn't be opposed to a couple board finder's fee  .


----------



## old CB

Depending on where near St. Louis, that could be a find for Uncle Mustache. He has a mill.


----------



## panolo

Well I bit the bullet and decided to upgrade my boiler. I'm putting in a new garage and wanted to go bigger. I am staying with CB and going to the 760HDX. If anybody knows somebody interested in a 4 season used CB edge 550 send them my way, please.


----------



## dancan

MM
Happy late Bidet !!!


That's French you know .


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi Dan! Any spruce from beyond the gate recently? How you're well, we miss you around here.

Chipper, yeah, parts/customer service it's poor with Makita saws for some reason. If it wasn't so bad if have a 7910 instead of the 365. I'd ordered one right as the safety recall for the brake handle happened and got fed up waiting after about 6-8 weeks, got my money back and was about to head off the next weekend to the local husky dealer when I got offered I very very light use one at a stunning price.

Still, I suppose if I've got the husky waiting on a part for the turquoise terror isn't the end of the world. I ought to get round to transfer baffle removal of and be MM on that. Can't understand why huztl or someone doesn't sell the unbaffled transfer covers... They'd be cheap, and they would sell loads. One of these days..... When the kids are grown up, I might get around to it!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Uncle Mustang and I are competing in a charity Shoot tomorrow. 100rds of sporting clays. Homes for the Heroes 

looks like a good group, my dealership stepped up with a generous donation. I was kinda impressed with my boss.
I’ll try and get a picture or two of us tomorrow


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> I see you’ve upgraded wheel barrows!



I noticed that too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> 4wd yota ftw!



What does the world have to do with it?


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Uncle Mustang and I are competing in a charity Shoot tomorrow. 100rds of sporting clays. Homes for the Heroes
> 
> looks like a good group, my dealership stepped up with a generous donation. I was kinda impressed with my boss.
> I’ll try and get a picture or two of us tomorrow


What's up Matt. Did you ever get that 262 figured out.
Sound like a great time for a good cause, hope you two shoot well.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> @chipper1, Nicely done on that mulberry. That was no simple job, the way it was supported on those two limbs.


Thanks. I was more concerned with the garage, the fence and the neighbors shed .
I've got multiple saws in case one(or two) gets pinched lol.


djg james said:


> Man that's a nice Mulberry. You lucky B......


I didn't really want the wood, it's really heavy , and it won't be ready to sell until next season, the good thing is I started a green wood pile to split after I sell what I currently have, hopefully I can get started splitting it this fall.
Sure would have been some nice wood to mill, it was about 36" across on the last cut, and it was solid until the second to last cut(nice 8'6" log easy at 28 approximately).


djg james said:


> Large walnut log - free stuff
> 
> 
> Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this in St. Louis CL. Maybe it belongs in the CL Laughs thread. May be a dud. But if I had a sawmill, I'd go and take a look. Could get a couple nice 9' logs out of it.
> Just thought I'd pass it along to anyone in the STL area.
> 
> And if someone from here does go get it and it turns out to be a jewel, I wouldn't be opposed to a couple board finder's fee  .


Looks to be in @SeMoTony neck of the woods. 
That could be a nice one Tony.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. I was more concerned with the garage, the fence and the neighbors shed .
> I've got multiple saws in case one(or two) gets pinched lol.
> 
> I didn't really want the wood, it's really heavy , and it won't be ready to sell until next season, the good thing is I started a green wood pile to split after I sell what I currently have, hopefully I can get started splitting it this fall.
> Sure would have been some nice wood to mill, it was about 36" across on the last cut, and it was solid until the second to last cut(nice 8'6" log easy at 28 approximately).
> 
> Looks to be in @SeMoTony neck of the woods.
> That could be a nice one Tony.


That mulberry ranks right up there with oak and spruce.  It's a good 2 years to season. To quote @James Miller "yellow wood is good wood".


----------



## LondonNeil

All wood fears us scrounge masters


----------



## ElevatorGuy

mountainguyed67 said:


> What does the world have to do with it?


What are you talking about?


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> Large walnut log - free stuff
> 
> 
> Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this in St. Louis CL. Maybe it belongs in the CL Laughs thread. May be a dud. But if I had a sawmill, I'd go and take a look. Could get a couple nice 9' logs out of it.
> Just thought I'd pass it along to anyone in the STL area.
> 
> And if someone from here does go get it and it turns out to be a jewel, I wouldn't be opposed to a couple board finder's fee  .





old CB said:


> Depending on where near St. Louis, that could be a find for Uncle Mustache. He has a mill.




Wish I could, but no time today. Just got back (late last night) from dropping off a son at college, need to fix a rental roof, and work on a bathroom remodel. Ugh.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> Wish I could, but no time today. Just got back (late last night) from dropping off a son at college, need to fix a rental roof, and work on a bathroom remodel. Ugh.


Too bad. I was hoping you would be able. I'd like to come over and watch (help) you saw it up. Maybe keep an eye on it and nobody will want it. Then you can get it when you do have time.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The widow maker is down. 
There was a twist on it and side pressure, so very cautious.
Driveway is open but lots of work to do yet. So much small stuff, but Beech is wonderful to burn, and easy to split.
We have two glass top end tables that are made of a European Beech.
The company is Seltz. Stunning stuff. We stumbled across it in Suttons Bay, MI. a very small town north of Travers City. It was in a showroom window on the short main street. Beautiful blue glass top with melted copper pieces that look like splatters. 
The three legged end tables were the cheapest thing they carried by Seltz. The legs are five sided at the top where the glass nests, and four sided at the floor. Very subtle. Anyway, when cutting up the Beech I think of the beautiful stuff someone at Seltz is making.
My computer will not let me load any more pictures, or I would post some of the tables, and one of Margaret sitting on the largest split limb from the Beech tree to give perspective.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> Thanks. I was more concerned with the garage, the fence and the neighbors shed .
> I've got multiple saws in case one(or two) gets pinched lol.
> 
> I didn't really want the wood, it's really heavy , and it won't be ready to sell until next season, the good thing is I started a green wood pile to split after I sell what I currently have, hopefully I can get started splitting it this fall.
> Sure would have been some nice wood to mill, it was about 36" across on the last cut, and it was solid until the second to last cut(nice 8'6" log easy at 28 approximately).
> 
> Looks to be in @SeMoTony neck of the woods.
> That could be a nice one Tony.


There is a free, recently dropped 2'x 19' 6" black walnut FREE in St. Louis County. Looks inconvenient area for access or movement. 3 foot diameter or on my property do make it more interesting for me. There are a few 20"-30" logs up in the yard waste dump that can be fire wood 4 me


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> What does the world have to do with it?


FTW has two well known meanings "For The Win"or "F*** The World "


ElevatorGuy said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

For the win… never seen the other used for that.


----------



## djg james

SeMoTony said:


> There is a free, recently dropped 2'x 19' 6" black walnut FREE in St. Louis County. Looks inconvenient area for access or movement. 3 foot diameter or on my property do make it more interesting for me. There are a few 20"-30" logs up in the yard waste dump that can be fire wood 4 me











Large walnut log - free stuff


Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)



stlouis.craigslist.org





Is this what you are talking about? Is this yours?


----------



## SeMoTony

djg james said:


> Large walnut log - free stuff
> 
> 
> Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you are talking about? Is this yours?


That's the one in Huntleigh. Was the highest priced properties in St. Louis County for a long time and the nature of the owners goes with executives and so on that can afford that quality of price and privacy


----------



## JustJeff

Training the hound to sniff out spruce! None here...none there...aroooo! Found some!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony

djg james said:


> Large walnut log - free stuff
> 
> 
> Recently felled black walnut log 19’6” x 2’0” (diameter)
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you are talking about? Is this yours?


Doyle scale says 450 bf from 2'x18 foot log for perspective on what's there so how much after cutting in half,transportation to and from mill to kiln and then market. Adding all those costs in it's a bit thin on meat on the bone for profit
Of more interest to me is a limbed, standing oak a few miles north from there. Been on c'list a few months. Claim is 18 or so inch radius.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ElevatorGuy said:


> never seen the other used for that.



Humor.

I won’t read it the new way, they should have checked with me first before changing it... Ha.


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> For the win… never seen the other used for that.


Mostly motorcycle related. Doubt 1%'s mean For The Win patches on their vests. FTW can also mean Forever two wheels but not usually


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Mostly motorcycle related.



In the Army FTA and FTW was written on every latrine wall (Except basic training barracks). Firing ranges, motor pools, etc. That’s how I know about it. 

I‘m aware motorcycle clubs use it too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

@chipper1 can’t lie, the cylinder has been sitting on my desk at work for far too long....


----------



## MechanicMatt

Shot ok.... made a few mental mistakes that cost me a few clays. Had a great time supporting a great cause


----------



## MechanicMatt

*Gotta say, knowing how much my company donated behind the scenes, I’m very proud to be an Employee of Healey Brothers *


----------



## MustangMike

Who won the gun, I did not get a call!!!

Thanks for the invite, it was great fun!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not me, I got to take home this sweet shooting glasses. 
The 50/50 winner donated it all back and the first winner of the Semi-auto Beretta shotgun gave it to the one legged veteran that was there.


----------



## MechanicMatt

The glasses have three different colored lenses that swap in and out


----------



## Sandhill Crane




----------



## Ryan A

Took advantage of the short period between summer school and the start of the new school year to travel PA and celebrate 10 years married and my bday.

Left Philly and traveled west on the turnpike to Pittsburgh. Spent two days there and then traveled north to Erie. Erie to Bellefonte (State College), back home to Philly , then south to Cape Charles, Va ( end of Delmarva pennisula)

Love western and central PA. Nothing like we have back East. Hoping to kick it back in gear when I get back home for scrounging. Have maybe two cords of ash to unload?

Pic of me and the wife (still working on my before shot)


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 924158
> View attachment 924159
> View attachment 924161
> View attachment 924162


Great pics, glad you got it down safely.
Funny thing, I need up taken down a broken off mulberry and another stem off the same tree, not quite as big as the last one I did or your beech  .


----------



## Logger nate

Been busy, tired and hot but my son and I got out early yesterday and made a little progress on the wood supply 
Nice red fir not too far off the road
Sure proud of my son, really enjoy spending time with him



should be some good burn times with all the big knots, lol.


----------



## Lee192233

Logger nate said:


> Been busy, tired and hot but my son and I got out early yesterday and made a little progress on the wood supply View attachment 924217
> Nice red fir not too far off the roadView attachment 924221
> Sure proud of my son, really enjoy spending time with himView attachment 924222
> View attachment 924223
> View attachment 924224
> View attachment 924225
> should be some good burn times with all the big knots, lol.


Nice pics as usual Nate. Beautiful country. How's the rain situation for you? Have you had any relief?

I'm hopeful that I will be able to spend time like that with my sons.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Been busy, tired and hot but my son and I got out early yesterday and made a little progress on the wood supply View attachment 924217
> Nice red fir not too far off the roadView attachment 924221
> Sure proud of my son, really enjoy spending time with himView attachment 924222
> View attachment 924223
> View attachment 924224
> View attachment 924225
> should be some good burn times with all the big knots, lol.


They sure grow up quick, glad we don't get any older though  .
Not much extra space in that trailer.


----------



## Logger nate

Lee192233 said:


> Nice pics as usual Nate. Beautiful country. How's the rain situation for you? Have you had any relief?
> 
> I'm hopeful that I will be able to spend time like that with my sons.


Thanks Lee. Still pretty dry, it did rain pretty hard for a bit last weekend though, helped some thankful for that.


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> Been busy, tired and hot but my son and I got out early yesterday and made a little progress on the wood supply View attachment 924217
> Nice red fir not too far off the roadView attachment 924221
> Sure proud of my son, really enjoy spending time with him
> View attachment 924224
> 
> should be some good burn times with all the big knots, lol.


Man that's a big tree. Lots of firewood there.


----------



## djg james

A while back, here or in the 'Firewood Pile' thread, several posted pics of their saw storage. It inspired me to get my saws off the ground. I didn't need much space because I only have four saws (Oh the shame). This is what I came up with. Not a lot of room; no shop just garage. This sets in the space between the two garage doors. Gas mixes set on the shelf and the 5 gal below on the floor. Rack for bars and chains. Misc oil and funnels on top shelf. The saws leaked a lot of oil onto the floor and I incorporated these trays from an old shelving unit to catch the oil. Cleaned the mess off the floor too. Garden tools hang on the front garage wall opposite this shelf.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> A while back, here or in the 'Firewood Pile' thread, several posted pics of their saw storage. It inspired me to get my saws off the ground. I didn't need much space because I only have four saws (Oh the shame). This is what I came up with. Not a lot of room; no shop just garage. This sets in the space between the two garage doors. Gas mixes set on the shelf and the 5 gal below on the floor. Rack for bars and chains. Misc oil and funnels on top shelf. The saws leaked a lot of oil onto the floor and I incorporated these trays from an old shelving unit to catch the oil. Cleaned the mess off the floor too. Garden tools hang on the front garage wall opposite this shelf.
> 
> View attachment 924233


Nice!


----------



## LondonNeil

I used to have 2 screws and a bit of string on the wall, string through the saw handle and hung on the second screw, see hung on the wall. Was good, except slowly filling the scabbard with chain oil. I've just had a massive reorder in the garage making lots more storage and needed to wall space for something bigger so.... Large hooks on the side of a roof joist, saws hang from the front handle. Pretty effective. Now I make a small puddle on the floor with the bar oil.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> A while back, here or in the 'Firewood Pile' thread, several posted pics of their saw storage. It inspired me to get my saws off the ground. I didn't need much space because I only have four saws (Oh the shame). This is what I came up with. Not a lot of room; no shop just garage. This sets in the space between the two garage doors. Gas mixes set on the shelf and the 5 gal below on the floor. Rack for bars and chains. Misc oil and funnels on top shelf. The saws leaked a lot of oil onto the floor and I incorporated these trays from an old shelving unit to catch the oil. Cleaned the mess off the floor too. Garden tools hang on the front garage wall opposite this shelf.
> 
> View attachment 924233


Looks good buddy. Someday I'll only have 4 saws.


----------



## djg james

Yes I hear you. Most of you guys have a different saw for every day of the month  . But as a home owner cutting only for myself, 4 saws are enough. The 038 is my main saw and the MS 170, my limbing saw. The 046 is a project saw for 24"+ stuff and the 011, which I inherited from my Dad, is a good limber too, but needs a new carb.

Did I say, I'm afflicted with JAD (Junk Acquisition Disease)? Cleaning up this small section of the garage allows me to move my mowers in and out without having to move saws and gas cans first. First step toward my recovery.


----------



## panolo

Took my two nephews out on an animal scouting drive tonight and ran into the biggest cottonwood I've seen around here.


----------



## MustangMike

My CAD got much, much worse when folks (tree guys) started asking me to fix their saws, then started offering to pay me with Unfixed saws ... and it was over!

It all started when a guy brings me in 8 saws that didn't run. I fix 4 (and mod them a bit) and give them back to him. He offers to let me keep the other 4 as payment. His workers were thrilled with the addl performance from the muff mods and removal of carb limiters.

All were 460, 461, and 066/660.

I fix 3 more (all 460s) and sell them (which more than covers the cost of parts for all of them), then fix and keep an 066 for myself!

It was a lot of work, but everyone was happy, including me! (and 3 guys got real good deals on 460s)


----------



## MustangMike

panolo said:


> Took my two nephews out on an animal scouting drive tonight and ran into the biggest cottonwood I've seen around here.


That is huge!!! Never seen one like that!


----------



## mountainguyed67

panolo said:


> Took my two nephews out on an animal scouting drive tonight and ran into the biggest cottonwood I've seen around here. View attachment 924376
> View attachment 924377



I haven’t seen a cottonwood anywhere near that big.


----------



## abbott295

There used to be a big cottonwood, or maybe it was two of them, in the intersection of two country roads that I used to know. I don't recall anyone running into them. I don't see any damage in your pictures. Is that a figurative "ran into the biggest cottonwood?"

You gotta expect a response like that when you say you ran into a tree.


----------



## panolo

abbott295 said:


> There used to be a big cottonwood, or maybe it was two of them, in the intersection of two country roads that I used to know. I don't recall anyone running into them. I don't see any damage in your pictures. Is that a figurative "ran into the biggest cottonwood?"
> 
> You gotta expect a response like that when you say you ran into a tree.


Total MN talk when saying you "ran" into. Same with "bumped" into. Has about 10 different meanings here and this case it just means found.


----------



## Lee192233

panolo said:


> Total MN talk when saying you "ran" into. Same with "bumped" into. Has about 10 different meanings here and this case it just means found.


Similar to WI. Must be the upper Midwest, ya?


----------



## panolo

Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


----------



## Lee192233

panolo said:


> Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


Was it on the edge of a field? Maybe filled with grit? How'd your chains hold up?


----------



## sean donato

panolo said:


> Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


Don't say that, I have a oak I'm supposed to be taking down before winter that was hit with lightning beginning of the year. Nit looking forward to it for several reasons and now you've said this makes me want to do it even less, lol.


----------



## panolo

Lee192233 said:


> Was it on the edge of a field? Maybe filled with grit? How'd your chains hold up?


No it would have been in the middle of a woods before it was cleared to build his house. Tree was really clean. Just some of the hardest wood I have ever cut. I have to sharpen both chains I used after cutting it. Thought maybe it was a chain but I used a X-cut and full chisel stihl chain so two different varieties. The edges go smoked pretty good.


----------



## panolo

sean donato said:


> Don't say that, I have a oak I'm supposed to be taking down before winter that was hit with lightning beginning of the year. Nit looking forward to it for several reasons and now you've said this makes me want to do it even less, lol.


 Lol! I got through it but I only brought one extra chain and no sharpener. I usually have the stihl two in one for quick touch ups but I left it on the work bench. It was better the further up I went so hopefully yours isn't bad.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Missed the last 7 pages as I’ve been up in northwestern Montana at my grandpa’s place since Thursday. We are having a good time. 

Also found a little cutie back home shortly before I left, this may be the one….


----------



## farmer steve

panolo said:


> Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


Last one I cut wasn't bad. But then it was a HVBW. So not real hard wood to begin with. Cut a few others but don't recall how they were.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Total MN talk when saying you "ran" into. Same with "bumped" into. Has about 10 different meanings here and this case it just means found.


Maybe you and the guys could "hook up" and cut that one down  .
That is a ginormous tree, maybe a red cottonwood from the lineage of the redwood lol.


panolo said:


> Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


Yep, probably much like cutting those ones that Nate and those guys in the PNW cut that were in the forest fires, cooks the sugar in them nice and hard.
Some of the worse I've cut were mystery wood up on the hill at @Armbru84 place, the stuff was hard! The best cutting saw I had was a 2152 iirc, set up with a 325 chain, seemed the narrow kerf was able to get a bite and keep cutting, the others just bounced off it. Another was cutting beech with @Honyuk96 , I think I had a new x-cut chain on the ported ms261 that did real well. 


panolo said:


> I used a X-cut


That's some pretty hard chain, I really like it.
Keep a few on hand, just in case!


----------



## MustangMike

Toughest wood I ever had to cut was the Black Locust in Garrison NY where my brother built his first house. Was not too, too bad if you just cut it all the same day, but if you dropped a tree, then came back for it another day you had to sharpen your chain every 2 or 3 cuts!

I have heard that in some places they absorb the sand from the soil, and if you don't have "full sap" for lubrication, it is just murder on your chains.

We did not know much about wood and BTU's back then, but my Brother did tell me how hot his double barrel drum stove used to get when he was heating his house, likely due to the abundance of Black Locust there. This was back when Mechanic Matt was just a little tyke, and too young to be running saws.


----------



## panolo

I ain't cutting down a cottonwood unless l have to! Smells like pee, splits terrible, is heavy, and don't burn that long. 

I really like the Xcut chains. I quit buying the stihl chains. Cuts well and holds an edge for a long time.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've bought lots of Oregon power-cut of late, which seem good on both the 365 and the 4300.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cut into my new scrounge yesterday. Around a 1/4 acre willow bush terribly overgrown, dead fall everywhere. Can't even walk between the trees. I tried for it about 30 years asgo but she didn't want trees to be cut and I was looking for firewood then. Now all I want is an excuse to fire up the saws for a couple hours. 3 hours work yielded on big pile brush 20'diameter circle cleared around it and a couple huge branches growing horizontally along the ground ready to buck. Those will be firewood. Nice part was it being a hot day and all the work was under the shady canopies. If I don't do something stupid and lose cutting rights there I'll have work as long as I can swing a saw. At 86 now that may not be very long into the future any more. 

I'll try posting a pic in a day or two. Just bought a new camera and got a quicky lesson in how to transfer pics from it to the 'puter.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sounds good Turnkey! keep active and purposeful


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> I really like the Xcut chains. I quit buying the stihl chains. Cuts well and holds an edge for a long time.


They're smoother than the rs chains too, which makes them safer and better/less grabby cutting smaller branches.


----------



## H-Ranch

Oof! 24 hours since the last post... does someone have to have emergency surgery to get a few posts up around here?

Dark kinda fell on me sooner than I expected - I did finish one load though.


----------



## turnkey4099

Hello? Anybody out there?
Cool here today finally after what seems like a month of 90s-100s. Went to the small locust find. Cut and loaded what was good from a fair size locust I fell a week ago. Got almost nothing from the bottom 8'. It was just a ring about 2-3" thick. 

Moved on to the next one - dead standing about 20' butte. Nice tree. Seems solid all the way a very minimal work brushing it out - only took about 15 minutes and a very small brush pile. I left the bucking/loading for my next trip. Where I am working is up a draw with about a 30% slope. Gets very tiring fighting that slop. Was nice today, Back up to the tip, cutsome and toss downhill into the truck, repeat. Very nice being out there swinging the saws again and cool.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, here we go again!!! This is from NYS: FYI, Putnam (the County I live in) is between Westchester and Dutchess. Ulster is the SE part of the Catskill Mtns, my property is in the NW part of the Catskills, near the PA border. A lot of areas down near here got hit very hard last year. In a lot of good hunting spots, there were no deer and no tracks. If you hiked, biked, or drove with your windows down the distinctive smell of dead animals was all too common.

"Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) Confirmed in Ulster County​DEC has confirmed that three white-tailed deer in the town of Esopus, Ulster County, died after contracting Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD). DEC is following up on reports of dead deer in Dutchess, Ulster, and Westchester counties.




EHD virus is an often-fatal disease of deer that is transmitted by biting midges - small bugs often called no-see-ums or 'punkies.' The disease is not spread from deer to deer, and humans cannot be infected by deer or bites from midges. EHD was first confirmed in New York in 2007 with small outbreaks in Albany, Rensselaer, and Niagara counties, and in Rockland County in 2011. From early September to late October 2020, a large EHD outbreak occurred in the lower Hudson Valley, centered in Putnam and Orange counties, with an estimated 1,500 deer mortalities.

Once infected with EHD, deer usually die within 36 hours. EHD outbreaks are most common in the late summer and early fall when midges are abundant. EHD symptoms include fever, hemorrhage in muscle or organs, and swelling of the head, neck, tongue, and lips. A deer infected with EHD may appear lame or dehydrated. Frequently, infected deer will seek out water sources, and many succumb near a water source. There is no treatment or means to prevent EHD. The dead deer do not serve as a source of infection for other animals.

EHD outbreaks do not have a significant long-term impact on deer populations, but deer mortality can be intense in small geographic areas. EHD is endemic in the southern states where there are annual outbreaks, so some southern deer have developed immunity. In the northeast, EHD outbreaks occur sporadically, and deer in New York have no immunity to this virus. Consequently, most EHD-infected deer in New York are expected to die. In the north, the first hard frost kills the midges that transmit the disease, ending the EHD outbreak.

You should report sightings of sick or dying deer to the nearest DEC Regional Office or Environmental Conservation Police Officer. DEC will collect samples from deer and analyze data from deer reports to determine the extent of the outbreak. In addition, DEC has alerted Department of Agriculture and Markets veterinarians in the region to be aware of the disease and to report suspicious cases among captive deer.

For more information on EHD, visit Cornell University's Wildlife Health Lab website.

_Photo courtesy of David Huizinga"_


----------



## MustangMike

I did not go out at all in bow season last year because of this. Was very lucky the little spot I hunt down here still had deer last year. (I took a doe with the MZ in regular season, and had 5 deer in sight when I took it just before dark). I purposely waited till after there was a good frost to go out.


----------



## svk

Damn, there’s always something Hadn’t heard of that disease before.


----------



## LAH

sean donato said:


> Don't say that, I have a oak I'm supposed to be taking down before winter that was hit with lightning beginning of the year. Nit looking forward to it for several reasons and now you've said this makes me want to do it even less, lol.


I took 2 red oaks apart 2 years ago one of which was hit by lightning. I could tell no difference between the 2 so maybe you job won't be hard after all.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK fellas...


----------



## H-Ranch

don't make me...


----------



## H-Ranch

post like this...


----------



## H-Ranch

just to get...


----------



## H-Ranch

the post count...


----------



## H-Ranch

up!


----------



## Lee192233

H-Ranch said:


> up!View attachment 925175


You could've really drove the post count up if you'd have used your wheelbarrow instead of the tractor!


----------



## H-Ranch

Lee192233 said:


> You could've really drove the post count up if you'd have used your wheelbarrow instead of the tractor!


 Yes, that's very true! LOL


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> up!View attachment 925175



We


----------



## mountainguyed67

Wouldn’t


----------



## mountainguyed67

Dream


----------



## mountainguyed67

Of


----------



## mountainguyed67

It!


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> It!


That right there is the most posts in several months!


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> That right there is the most posts in several months!


Keeping


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil


----------



## farmer steve

Happy


----------



## farmer steve

1 pic.


----------



## farmer steve

At a time.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> That mulberry ranks right up there with oak and spruce.  It's a good 2 years to season. To quote @James Miller "yellow wood is good wood".


I'm into 17 acres of oak tops right now. But I'll never turn down a good mulberry score.
May have a new saw in the shed soon to replace the 111.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Hello? Anybody out there?
> Cool here today finally after what seems like a month of 90s-100s. Went to the small locust find. Cut and loaded what was good from a fair size locust I fell a week ago. Got almost nothing from the bottom 8'. It was just a ring about 2-3" thick.
> 
> Moved on to the next one - dead standing about 20' butte. Nice tree. Seems solid all the way a very minimal work brushing it out - only took about 15 minutes and a very small brush pile. I left the bucking/loading for my next trip. Where I am working is up a draw with about a 30% slope. Gets very tiring fighting that slop. Was nice today, Back up to the tip, cutsome and toss downhill into the truck, repeat. Very nice being out there swinging the saws again and cool.


How's that new camera going?


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome back James, good to see you posting again!

Was also good seeing you at the PA GTG, that was a nice location.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lol!. Maybe we need to start a fight... Guns? No....ammo?..no.... politicians?......no..... vaccines? Hmmmm......I know.... What's best orange, or creamsicle?


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> What's best orange, or creamsicle?


Whatever flavor works best for you  .
I like a most all the newer saws, there's just some I like more, and with orange being my favorite color...


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> don't make me...View attachment 925171


Nice loads bud.
Did you get the free trampoline, it was right close to that red pine on the other side of the expressway lol. Figure it would go well with the pool .


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I'm into 17 acres of oak tops right now. But I'll never turn down a good mulberry score.
> May have a new saw in the shed soon to replace the 111.


What's up James.
I was thinking of you last night .
Stopped at the gas station and there was a pack of Groms that drove by.
Hope all is well.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> What's best orange, or creamsicle?


Once the saw is turning, it’s all about the chain. 

Philbert


----------



## blades

Hey Philbert, thought you might get a chuckle out of this, from a tree service. Attempted sq file?
also blew through 2- 1/8 and 2 -3/16 borazon wheels in a month- back to vitrified ( stone if you will) for me. cost too much vs output .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Nice loads bud.
> Did you get the free trampoline, it was right close to that red pine on the other side of the expressway lol.


Still not up to your Olympic stacking level but I'm trying.

I could pick up several free trampolines per week if I wanted them. There's a reason they are free and there's also a reason insurance charges an extra premium to have them. So I'm good, thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> How's that new camera going?


I was afraid someone would remember!!! Haven't tried downloading to the 'puter yet. In stead of a simple patch cord, it now takes a thumb drive to copy them and put that into the 'puter to download them. Whateveer happed to simplicity? I did take a couple yesterday when I was cuitting in the new willow bush.


----------



## sean donato

LAH said:


> I took 2 red oaks apart 2 years ago one of which was hit by lightning. I could tell no difference between the 2 so maybe you job won't be hard after all.


Just waring on cooler weather then I'll find out if it's easy or nasty. Planning in grabbing a few x cut chains to try out in it. 


LondonNeil said:


> Lol!. Maybe we need to start a fight... Guns? No....ammo?..no.... politicians?......no..... vaccines? Hmmmm......I know.... What's best orange, or creamsicle?


You just had to stir the turds ah? Lol. Orange, but I wouldn't say no to Creamsicle either if it was cheap enough.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Doesn’t really matter what colour. The important thing is to acknowledge you need more!


----------



## Logger nate

Some nice sticks this week 


Some will be mill logs some firewood.
Oops I guess I should have made 3 posts, oh and orange, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Some nice sticks this week View attachment 925313
> View attachment 925314
> View attachment 925315
> Some will be mill logs some firewood.
> Oops I guess I should have made 3 posts, oh and orange, lol.


What a beautiful site.
You better go post those in that thread "trees you've cut on the other channel, things are getting heavy over there .
Do you need to adjust your signature .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> What a beautiful site.
> You better go post those in that thread "trees you've cut on the other channel, things are getting heavy over there .
> Do you need to adjust your signature .


It’s pretty nice area, saw 2 bobcat kittens last week, first for me, pretty cool.
Saw that, probably should, has to be better than what’s been posted recently


----------



## H-Ranch

Hey guys...













Ahhh... I'm just messing with ya! Here's all the loads I moved tonight.


----------



## sean donato

Had a rig this morning, when I finished I went back in the shop to drop my gear at my tool box, saw one of the guys I get wood off of. Kinda gave me a kick in the shorts or motivational speech if you will. Looks like another tree dropped at his place and its time to start getting it out. He's a good sport, and knows I work for my uncle on my days off, but looks like painting the truck will have to be pushed off. Told him I'd get down and start loading next week before work. I'm 99% sure he has it chucked up already so just need to noodle the big splits and toss them in the truck. Gotta talk to my other uncle and see if I can get the dump trailer off him. (You know since we "co own" it.) Actually looking forward to getting back in the swing of wood again. Been too long as I got a full years load in the shed early this year. Pics to come next week.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Had a rig this morning, when I finished I went back in the shop to drop my gear at my tool box, saw one of the guys I get wood off of. Kinda gave me a kick in the shorts or motivational speech if you will. Looks like another tree dropped at his place and its time to start getting it out. He's a good sport, and knows I work for my uncle on my days off, but looks like painting the truck will have to be pushed off. Told him I'd get down and start loading next week before work. I'm 99% sure he has it chucked up already so just need to noodle the big splits and toss them in the truck. Gotta talk to my other uncle and see if I can get the dump trailer off him. (You know since we "co own" it.) Actually looking forward to getting back in the swing of wood again. Been too long as I got a full years load in the shed early this year. Pics to come next week.


Sounds like a great deal. I like that timeshare trailer deal, think I'm going to start selling those myself . Speaking of trailers, the jack for the 25' I'm building just came, it almost made it out of the box . A nice set of zinc coated chains are scheduled to arrive tomorrow(wish I could reschedule that so the guys didn't have to be out on Sunday), and my hitch is supposed to be here by Tuesday. Now if I can get motivated to do something on it in this heat .


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> I'm into 17 acres of oak tops right now. But I'll never turn down a good mulberry score.
> May have a new saw in the shed soon to replace the 111.


What new saw do you have your eyes on James?


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> What new saw do you have your eyes on James?


Probable something orange.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> What new saw do you have your eyes on James?





farmer steve said:


> Probable something orange.


Someone up state wants my 111s. He's offered a few choices. Mastermind 2188, 2095, 2100 husky, jonsereds 90, and a few others. Not sure what to go with. I'd like a more modern big saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> Actually looking forward to getting back in the swing of wood again. Been too long as I got a full years load in the shed early this year. Pics to come next week.


It's addictive... Bit one of those, ' feels good because it IS good' addictions


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Looks good buddy. Someday I'll only have 4 saws.


I’d be extatic if I only had 4 on each of ten shelves.


----------



## rarefish383

panolo said:


> Anybody ever cut down a tree that had been hit by lighting? I cut down a sugar maple for a buddy on Sat night and the tree had a healed crack on one side but it was the hardest wood I've ran across. It was like cutting a 36" piece of ironwood. It died this summer so it wasn't like it had been standing dead. It literally was sparking the whole time until you got 25' up the stem.


In 50 years of commercial tree work we’ve taken down lots of lightning struck trees, from minutes, to days after they were struck, with no change in the wood. No petrification. Lots of big Tulip Poplar, some that the sap boiled so fast they blew 20’ long logs a block away. Big Oaks and Pines too. The last was a 40+ inch white pine that was right at 100’ tall. I was going to limb it out. I got about 60’ up when the wind started blowing, and the trunk twisted, and I could see daylight through it. Came down ASAP. Threw the tree across the field. When I bucked it up, from the strike to about 20’ up, all the wood fell apart like it had been split. So it was splintered for a good 40’. “I“ don’t “know”, what could cause any condition to harden the wood. I’ve heard lots of homeowners that cut up struck trees on the ground say it was like concrete, my assumption is they hit big chunks of dirt in the log. I’ve also heard people say lightning struck wood pops and spits, ive never experienced that either.


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> Someone up state wants my 111s. He's offered a few choices. Mastermind 2188, 2095, 2100 husky, jonsereds 90, and a few others. Not sure what to go with. I'd like a more modern big saw.


Welcome back old buddy! Thought you fell off one of the square sides?


----------



## rarefish383

@farmer steve, my new trailer is just about one year old. I had a couple yards of crusher run on it, and it gave a little groan and stopped going up. Battery dead. Does your trailer battery charge from the truck, or do you have to charge it periodically? I always had to charge my old one.


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> @farmer steve, my new trailer is just about one year old. I had a couple yards of crusher run on it, and it gave a little groan and stopped going up. Battery dead. Does your trailer battery charge from the truck, or do you have to charge it periodically? I always had to charge my old one.


Should charge off the truck, but you may still need to charge it from time to time.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a great deal. I like that timeshare trailer deal, think I'm going to start selling those myself . Speaking of trailers, the jack for the 25' I'm building just came, it almost made it out of the box . A nice set of zinc coated chains are scheduled to arrive tomorrow(wish I could reschedule that so the guys didn't have to be out on Sunday), and my hitch is supposed to be here by Tuesday. Now if I can get motivated to do something on it in this heat .


It's a good for my uncle at the moment lol. He's had it all sumer save when I had it to do my roof. One lod of logs on it and some dirt for for wife. He's been cleaning up and loading scrap at his work, supposedly the extra money is going right to the trailer payments, so I haven't been pushing really hard to get it from him.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> @farmer steve, my new trailer is just about one year old. I had a couple yards of crusher run on it, and it gave a little groan and stopped going up. Battery dead. Does your trailer battery charge from the truck, or do you have to charge it periodically? I always had to charge my old one.


Mine charges from the truck Joe. I had to charge it one time after it sat for a looong time. Stihl on the original interstate battery from 2002. Make sure all the grounds are clean. Double check the solenoid as that was the only thing that went bad on mine. Check for any loose wires inside the controller.


----------



## panolo

rarefish383 said:


> @farmer steve, my new trailer is just about one year old. I had a couple yards of crusher run on it, and it gave a little groan and stopped going up. Battery dead. Does your trailer battery charge from the truck, or do you have to charge it periodically? I always had to charge my old one.


Got mine last year as well and have never had to charge it. It should charge from the truck.


----------



## panolo

rarefish383 said:


> In 50 years of commercial tree work we’ve taken down lots of lightning struck trees, from minutes, to days after they were struck, with no change in the wood. No petrification. Lots of big Tulip Poplar, some that the sap boiled so fast they blew 20’ long logs a block away. Big Oaks and Pines too. The last was a 40+ inch white pine that was right at 100’ tall. I was going to limb it out. I got about 60’ up when the wind started blowing, and the trunk twisted, and I could see daylight through it. Came down ASAP. Threw the tree across the field. When I bucked it up, from the strike to about 20’ up, all the wood fell apart like it had been split. So it was splintered for a good 40’. “I“ don’t “know”, what could cause any condition to harden the wood. I’ve heard lots of homeowners that cut up struck trees on the ground say it was like concrete, my assumption is they hit big chunks of dirt in the log. I’ve also heard people say lightning struck wood pops and spits, ive never experienced that either.


I thought about dirty wood as well but it was clean. It's in 8' logs now so I'll see if I can tell still when we buck and split it. It's mixed with a few more sugar maples so my opinion won't be biased.


----------



## svk

Old wives tale said that if you burn lightning struck wood in your home, your house would burn down. I’ve only dealt with a few lightning struck trees and made sure the wood went to people without indoor wood burners cause I don’t want that karma on my record lol.


----------



## SS396driver

No scrounging lately but I'm clearing out my wood pile area to make room for a temp garage till I get a metal workshop built next year hopefully .Rhino shelter commercial grade 10 year warranty it 22x24x12 big enough for two trucks and a motorcycle or two


----------



## SS396driver

Also had a new service put in at the rental property


----------



## SS396driver

@MustangMike . Haven’t seen any dead dear in my woods yet I have a stream and apple trees so they are here all the time . Saw these 3 bucks about 1/4 mile from my place . Two 6 pointers and a big 8 pointer


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Also had a new service put in at the rental property View attachment 925582
> View attachment 925583
> View attachment 925584


Just a word from my experience, make sure you get the temporary garage staked down about four times as thorough as you think you’ll need it to be as high winds can really mess those up and damage whatever’s inside. Unfortunately I’ve been there.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Just a word from my experience, make sure you get the temporary garage staked down about four times as thorough as you think you’ll need it to be as high winds can really mess those up and damage whatever’s inside. Unfortunately I’ve been there.


I’ve had two . It’s going to be anchered to 4x6 timbers that will anchored down with Helical screw piles. Same as I will use for the metal garage. Reason being not considered a permanent structure


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> Someone up state wants my 111s. He's offered a few choices. Mastermind 2188, 2095, 2100 husky, jonsereds 90, and a few others. Not sure what to go with. I'd like a more modern big saw.


Good stuff! Keep us all posted on what saw you end up with. Love to see it!

Not well versed in the red heads but the 2188 or 2095 would be a bigger, more modern saw than your 111s.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Good stuff! Keep us all posted on what saw you end up with. Love to see it!
> 
> Not well versed in the red heads but the 2188 or 2095 would be a bigger, more modern saw than your 111s.


The 2188 and 2095 would be 80 and 90 cc class saws. 111s is 110 or 111cc. Both newer saws would be 4 to 5 pounds lighter and more then enough to run a 32 or a little bigger. My 7910 is about tapped out at 32


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> No scrounging lately but I'm clearing out my wood pile area to make room for a temp garage till I get a metal workshop built next year hopefully .Rhino shelter commercial grade 10 year warranty it 22x24x12 big enough for two trucks and a motorcycle or two View attachment 925580


I guess my nephew is hooked on car shows. Had to take him to the York Hot Rod show Friday. We saw all the cars in your sig, The Lark wasn't a ragtop though. Saw my dream wood hauler.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh my! Would you use it if you had it!?


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Saw my dream wood hauler.


Too nice to haul anything in! Even me!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> I guess my nephew is hooked on car shows. Had to take him to the York Hot Rod show Friday. We saw all the cars in your sig, The Lark wasn't a ragtop though. Saw my dream wood hauler.
> View attachment 925629
> View attachment 925630


I was going to go to the goodguys show in York. Had reservations and all but decided i had to many other things to do .


----------



## rarefish383

Went for a walk on the beach yesterday morning, walked half hour North, turned headed back. Found 3 perfect square, straight 2X4’s. Wanted to grab them, but it was over 90 with heat index of 106. I was in tears leaving them.


----------



## svk

Took the kids out boating as our beach days are numbered up here. With the lengthening nights, the lake is already starting to cool. 

The cloud in the background isn’t a cloud but the smoke from the nearest major forest fire (about 60 miles away) that has consumed over 10,000 acres. Luckily it’s in a lightly populated area but has destroyed some homes and cabins.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Took the kids out boating as our beach days are numbered up here. With the lengthening nights, the lake is already starting to cool.
> 
> The cloud in the background isn’t a cloud but the smoke from the nearest major forest fire (about 60 miles away) that has consumed over 10,000 acres. Luckily it’s in a lightly populated area but has destroyed some homes and cabins.
> View attachment 925819


Thats a nice pic, hopefully you and the kids have many more good times out there this yr.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Found 3 perfect square, straight 2X4’s.


[Philbert joke mode] but 2*4 is a rectangle [Philbert joke mode\]


----------



## chipper1

Got a little more done on the trailer yesterday, man it's hot  .


The tongue is almost done, just need to weld it on, it's just tacked on now with the exception of a few pieces. I may weld it all and get the hitch on today if my buddies RV isn't n the way, I need to get the truck/trailer on the barn floor to make sure I set the hitch at the right height so the doors open on the excursion and the trailer rides level. I only have about an inch to play with unless I just weld the hitch on low the plate, hoping I can leave one space above where I will use it out of 5 settings on the hitch. It's a 15k hitch, I was surprised at how thick the mount was, didn't measure it, but it's like 7/16-1/2 thick , the one on my newest 10k trailer is probably only 3/8. I was hoping to get a different style that bolts directly to the plate, but none are available or will be(unless I pay $40 more or wait until the middle of next month). One great thing about this one is it's "hencho en Mexico". I paid 95 for it, they are normally 120 or more, if you're building a 7k gvw trailer this is overkill, the 2" would be great; this is a 3" channel, and great for 10k-14k.


Here's the zinc coated chains, they are real nice looking, the hooks are huge!
I'm guessing they are asian made, either that or NVJINGYI is just another gender , who knows these days.


Here's the jack I bought, it's like 3" square tube and the drop leg is like 12-14" so depending on how high it's mounted you won't hardly have to crank it at all. I liked it so much I bought another one lol. Currently the plan by my engineer is the mount the top of it 6" above the top of the main frame with the crank facing the drivers side, this will give enough clearance for the flat bed(8" C-channel minus 1.5-2" of wood decking). The crank will come out the side of the flat bed frame, and ideas for a way to attach the handle to the jack would be appreciated, my though is to buy a cheap 1/2 extension and cut off the female side and weld it to the shaft where I cut the handle off, then weld the other side to the handle so it's removable. My only concern is having something that's somewhat universal as many of the other jack handles have the slot/and groove style.





Took keep on the topic of wood...
May noodle and split some of that mulberry, need the noodles for the chickens so why not, plus I want to list the aluminum trailer.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> [Philbert joke mode] but 2*4 is a rectangle [Philbert joke mode\]


Dang .
But it takes a square to know a square  .


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> But it takes a square to know a square


Nope. You just have to know the ‘right’ angles!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> [Philbert joke mode] but 2*4 is a rectangle [Philbert joke mode\]


I was wondering if any one would catch that?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I was wondering if any one would catch that?


When you throw a "curve", rather than "straight", it's difficult for many of us lol.


----------



## chipper1

Found this today, someone needs to cremate them instead of leaving them lay .


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Took the kids out boating as our beach days are numbered up here. With the lengthening nights, the lake is already starting to cool.
> 
> The cloud in the background isn’t a cloud but the smoke from the nearest major forest fire (about 60 miles away) that has consumed over 10,000 acres. Luckily it’s in a lightly populated area but has destroyed some homes and cabins.
> View attachment 925819


We’ve used the heck out of the boat already! I think we have 26 hours on it in 16 days of use.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Got a little more done on the trailer yesterday, man it's hot  .
> View attachment 925848
> 
> The tongue is almost done, just need to weld it on, it's just tacked on now with the exception of a few pieces. I may weld it all and get the hitch on today if my buddies RV isn't n the way, I need to get the truck/trailer on the barn floor to make sure I set the hitch at the right height so the doors open on the excursion and the trailer rides level. I only have about an inch to play with unless I just weld the hitch on low the plate, hoping I can leave one space above where I will use it out of 5 settings on the hitch. It's a 15k hitch, I was surprised at how thick the mount was, didn't measure it, but it's like 7/16-1/2 thick , the one on my newest 10k trailer is probably only 3/8. I was hoping to get a different style that bolts directly to the plate, but none are available or will be(unless I pay $40 more or wait until the middle of next month). One great thing about this one is it's "hencho en Mexico". I paid 95 for it, they are normally 120 or more, if you're building a 7k gvw trailer this is overkill, the 2" would be great; this is a 3" channel, and great for 10k-14k.View attachment 925849
> 
> 
> Here's the zinc coated chains, they are real nice looking, the hooks are huge!
> I'm guessing they are asian made, either that or NVJINGYI is just another gender , who knows these days.
> View attachment 925850
> 
> Here's the jack I bought, it's like 3" square tube and the drop leg is like 12-14" so depending on how high it's mounted you won't hardly have to crank it at all. I liked it so much I bought another one lol. Currently the plan by my engineer is the mount the top of it 6" above the top of the main frame with the crank facing the drivers side, this will give enough clearance for the flat bed(8" C-channel minus 1.5-2" of wood decking). The crank will come out the side of the flat bed frame, and ideas for a way to attach the handle to the jack would be appreciated, my though is to buy a cheap 1/2 extension and cut off the female side and weld it to the shaft where I cut the handle off, then weld the other side to the handle so it's removable. My only concern is having something that's somewhat universal as many of the other jack handles have the slot/and groove style.
> View attachment 925852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took keep on the topic of wood...
> May noodle and split some of that mulberry, need the noodles for the chickens so why not, plus I want to list the aluminum trailer.


I used a hitch nearly identical to that on my deck over, save its rated at 14k and the side slides out to un couple it. I have it set up for my truck, but when my brother borrows it he moves it up a set of holes. Found it to be a great hitch if sharing a trailer. Drop foot Jack's are the best. Imo.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I used a hitch nearly identical to that on my deck over, save its rated at 14k and the side slides out to un couple it. I have it set up for my truck, but when my brother borrows it he moves it up a set of holes. Found it to be a great hitch if sharing a trailer. Drop foot Jack's are the best. Imo.


It seems very nice. I have to re-drill the hole that holds the lock/release mechanism open, looks like it was dropped after they finished machining it. That could have happened in transit as all three of the packages for the above items were totally trashed and a lock nut fell out of the hitch box. What's funny is I bought these bins yesterday and there are a couple large nuts in one of them, I'm hoping it's the right side ben though it isn't a lock nut. Plan on putting out meat chickens in one of these and I can stack wood in the others. They are 2x2x8, so a 6th of a cord, should be moveable with my big kubota athough they may need some beefing up if I want to stack them. I can have the kids load them and then if I need to deliver one I should be able to slid it into one of the smaller trailers and deliver it.
I may put the other jack on this trailer, drop leg jacks save a bunch of time and cranking lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Saw where some of the trees I’ve been cutting ended up today


----------



## LondonNeil

I much prefer the photos/views at your end of the operation!


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> I much prefer the photos/views at your end of the operation!


Me too!


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Well my ex took “her” stuff out of my garage over the last few days (she had to be cleaned out by 8/31). I was amazed that she took FOUR uhaul trailers worth of stuff plus eight truck/suv loads. Inevitably some of my stuff was in there but it’s kind of funny how she wanted all of the junk that has been taking up room in the garage that she’s been “too busy” to go through for years.

But it’s great as I’ve got a huge jumpstart on garage cleaning and didn’t need to lift a finger.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Saw where some of the trees I’ve been cutting ended up today View attachment 926179


How many cord does he figure in each pile.
Thats a heck of a processor .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Saw these 3 bucks about 1/4 mile from my place .



I was driving two days ago, and five deer crossed in front of me (including a nice buck). Then a bear chasing them, all were trotting. I haven’t seen a bear chasing deer before. The Facebook page for that area is full of residents posting bears looking for food. A quarter of the National Forest burned last year, concentrating the surviving animals into a smaller area.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Made a burn pile. Won’t be able to burn for 3-5 months, but I need to get ready. I need several piles if I’m gonna make any real progress.


----------



## moresnow

mountainguyed67 said:


> Made a burn pile. Won’t be able to burn for 3-5 months, but I need to get ready. I need several piles if I’m gonna make any real progress.
> 
> View attachment 926255


Looks like a tinderbox in that photo. Hope your weather turns wet soon. We have been in severe drought in my location all summer until about 2 weeks ago. Regular significant rains since have felt almost alien after such a dry stretch! Best of luck out there.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> How many cord does he figure in each pile.
> Thats a heck of a processor .


Not sure but it’s a bunch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

moresnow said:


> Looks like a tinderbox in that photo.



It is!

It’s usually mid October before we get rain, at the earliest. 

And the pile looks huge to most people, but is only a drop in the bucket when looking at what needs to be done to make the property relatively safe from wildfire. I’m gonna try and make several more piles before the snow flies, I’ll have to clear some areas. Clearing an area could (probably will) be the first pile in itself, then it’ll take round two to add stuff from other areas.

Here‘s where some of the pile came from, this was all thick.






I’m not making a road, I just drive through to load closer.


----------



## farmer steve

My scounge for today. To many pears on the old limb. To hot to get the saw out.(91*) So on the pile it went. Enough wood to heat the shop for a day.


----------



## JustJeff

I need more wood like a hole in the head but a buddy called today... His son's tree service is removing a sugar maple and did I want the wood? I'll have to go get it because nobody wants to drive out here in the sticks but I said yes anyway. Sugar maple is the holy grail of firewood around these parts..... Perhaps even highly valuable! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

^HVSM


----------



## old CB

JustJeff said:


> I need more wood like a hole in the head but a buddy called today... His son's tree service is removing a sugar maple and did I want the wood? I'll have to go get it because nobody wants to drive out here in the sticks but I said yes anyway. Sugar maple is the holy grail of firewood around these parts..... Perhaps even highly valuable!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


In the northeast, sugar maple is the "queen of firewood." If I could burn one wood and no other, it might be hard maple.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> View attachment 926359



Looks like sustainable tree spacing.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Spent tonight scrounging some "queen of northwest firewood"..Western Larch. Sure would have made a nice saw log.
> Beautiful evening, not a soul around for miles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 926358
> 
> 
> View attachment 926359
> 
> 
> View attachment 926360
> View attachment 926361


Nice pics.
Where's the deer?
The boy and I cleaned up a bunch of branches and droppings from under a pine, spruce, or something like that today that I cut off yesterday. Had a nice big fire that burned the mulberry it was under, I'll cut those branches off and drop the tree tomorrow. Hope to get the rest of the tree on the fire tomorrow, unless someone wants the wood. 
Not sure what we'd call it here, but I think it's nasty and all the branches stink. I have another to finish up when the weather cools, glad it's not a big rush.


Haywire said:


> Had a bit of a hike up to the truck, so I'd stage a bunch half way . Had to noodle the bottom 6 rounds, full of pitch and heavy.
> View attachment 926362


Why not get the ones closer to the rd, need the exercise .


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Why not get the ones closer to the rd, need the exercise .


Can't just take what you like, only the horizontal trees are ripe for the pickins.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Can't just take what you like, only the horizontal trees are ripe for the pickins.



Same here, only logger Nate is exempt...


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Same here, only logger Nate is exempt...


We can cut standing dead, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> We can cut standing dead, but they're hard to come by.



Were you spared the bark beetle? We have an abundance of standing dead, and fallen dead.


----------



## Haywire

mountainguyed67 said:


> Were you spared the bark beetle? We have an abundance of standing dead, and fallen dead.


Yeah, not too bad around here. Over by Helena I've seen quite a bit of damage, but that's about 4 hours east.


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Had to noodle the bottom 6 rounds, full of pitch and heavy.


Good fire starter when dry?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

There is a Pear tree at the fish and game club on the archery range. No one still alive knows how it got there. There are several other trees around, so it is tall, straight and thin. The only reason you know it is there is occasionally you will see a pear on the ground, and look up at the canopy and see them! I don't think it dropped any pears this year, but it is still alive.


----------



## svk

There was a pear tree at the children’s camp, Mike but it died a few years ago.


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> Good fire starter when dry?
> 
> Philbert


Definitely. We use it when we go camping.


----------



## djg james

This morning I went to the log yard for a couple of buckets of mulch and I ran into the arborist. There was a pile of brush with some oak branches in it that was destined for the burn pile. he said I could have it. Also, in another pile was a Cherry log he said I could have. He wasn't suppose to burn for a couple of weeks, but you know how that goes. I thought I'd better spend a little time getting it out of harm's way. Just cleaned up my splitting area (driveway). So I went ahead and split and haul it down the hill, too. Made a nice half load of splits. May go back today with by trailer and get the Cherry. Soaked two shirts in the process.


----------



## husqvarna257

I got around to splitting some huge rounds that were dropped off because nobody wanted them. Some will be noodled and I will try using the tractor log grapple to load them. The recoil starter on the Lifan 13 hp crapped the bed, the spring broke but it was able to start and I could split for an hour or so then it was to hot to work outside. 
They say that Lifan is a Honda clone so I am taking a chance and ordered a Honda recoil starter. It looks like it will fit and I can return it. I think Honda will be better quality than Lifan.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Good stuff! Keep us all posted on what saw you end up with. Love to see it!
> 
> Not well versed in the red heads but the 2188 or 2095 would be a bigger, more modern saw than your 111s.


Looks like it will be a 2095. 




LondonNeil said:


> Oh my! Would you use it if you had it!?


It uses the same bar mount as my 7910 dolmar. So I can always just keep a 24 on it most of the time. 
I do have times where the 7910 is at its limits. I used the phone a friend option to get a ported 394 with a 42 on scene to do the rest of this oak trunk.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

mainewoods said:


> Make friends with any nearby logging operations. If they aren't chipping they may let you clean up the tops and the skidder flattened trees. A lot of times they don't cut on weekends and it's perfect for the 9-5 guy.


That’s what I’m doing right now. Cleaning up a logging site. We made a deal that I would blade their road a couple times a year in exchange for all the wood I can haul.


----------



## djg james

It was only 90 out when I went back for the Cherry. Turned out to only be 10 rounds and a 4' length that I might CSM 2-1/2" stock out of for 2" table legs once dry.
My saw has been cutting on an angle despite my attempts to even up the sides of my chain. Just don't have enough grinding power to do it in a reasonable amount of time. So to speed things up, I put on a new Stihl 36RM2-72 chain. OMG! I can't believe the size of the chips and the speed it cut. I think I'm going to have to enough in a Chainsaw Sharpening class at the local junior college  . Seriously, I need to buy some new chains. Looking for an alternate to the one cited.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

djg james said:


> It was only 90 out when I went back for the Cherry. Turned out to only be 10 rounds and a 4' length that I might CSM 2-1/2" stock out of for 2" table legs once dry.
> My saw has been cutting on an angle despite my attempts to even up the sides of my chain. Just don't have enough grinding power to do it in a reasonable amount of time. So to speed things up, I put on a new Stihl 36RM2-72 chain. OMG! I can't believe the size of the chips and the speed it cut. I think I'm going to have to enough in a Chainsaw Sharpening class at the local junior college  . Seriously, I need to buy some new chains. Looking for an alternate to the one cited.


Full chisel chain is the only way to go. Husqvarna makes a roller gauge that actually works pretty good, but it still sharpens from the face of the tooth. The best way I can do scribe how to file a chain is from underneath. You almost have to file three directions, down to get the gullet, back to get the side plate and then up to get the top plate from underneath. Always file from inside of the tooth. And use a good raker gauge. The husqvarna roller gauge comes with a built in raker gauge that works pretty well.


----------



## panolo

JustJeff said:


> I need more wood like a hole in the head but a buddy called today... His son's tree service is removing a sugar maple and did I want the wood? I'll have to go get it because nobody wants to drive out here in the sticks but I said yes anyway. Sugar maple is the holy grail of firewood around these parts..... Perhaps even highly valuable!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



People around here can have all the oak they want. Give me the sugar maple.


----------



## panolo

husqvarna257 said:


> I got around to splitting some huge rounds that were dropped off because nobody wanted them. Some will be noodled and I will try using the tractor log grapple to load them. The recoil starter on the Lifan 13 hp crapped the bed, the spring broke but it was able to start and I could split for an hour or so then it was to hot to work outside.
> They say that Lifan is a Honda clone so I am taking a chance and ordered a Honda recoil starter. It looks like it will fit and I can return it. I think Honda will be better quality than Lifan.
> View attachment 926429
> View attachment 926429


If you know how to replace the springs Yamaha recoil springs from the old 3 wheelers fit just about everything. We used to stock a dozen and put them into everything from yard machines to snappers.


----------



## LondonNeil

saw a tree in the park/kids play area that i didn't know and my daughter asked what the nut/fruit on the ground was. google lens gave me an answer but I know I'll get a confirmation if it is right...



pignut hickory?


----------



## Philbert

You call THAT a ‘Stick Blender’? THIS is a ‘Stick Bender’ (doubles as a trolling motor). Hot sauce for a few hundred of my newest friends.



Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Same here, only logger Nate is exempt...



Thought I wanted to cut these until I started limbing them, lol.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> It was only 90 out when I went back for the Cherry. Turned out to only be 10 rounds and a 4' length that I might CSM 2-1/2" stock out of for 2" table legs once dry.
> My saw has been cutting on an angle despite my attempts to even up the sides of my chain. Just don't have enough grinding power to do it in a reasonable amount of time. So to speed things up, I put on a new Stihl 36RM2-72 chain. OMG! I can't believe the size of the chips and the speed it cut. I think I'm going to have to enough in a Chainsaw Sharpening class at the local junior college  . Seriously, I need to buy some new chains. Looking for an alternate to the one cited.


I've been pleasantly surprised with Carlton chain from Bailey's. It's their Woodland Pro line. They have a pretty nice chain selector on their website. It's nice practicing filing on a $15 chain instead of a $30 Stihl chain. I also like the Oregon Powercut chain.


----------



## Lee192233

Had a little fun with my MS180 with the 14" bar and cut off an ash stump last weekend. Runs good since I resealed the crankcase and installed new rings. Could've grabbed a bigger saw but this one is cheaper if I rock the chain.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @Cowboy254. Hope you have a good one mate.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> saw a tree in the park/kids play area that i didn't know and my daughter asked what the nut/fruit on the ground was. google lens gave me an answer but I know I'll get a confirmation if it is right...
> View attachment 926534
> View attachment 926536
> 
> pignut hickory?


Leaf structure doesn't look right for pignut. Also I have never seen clusters of nuts like that on a hickory. 

pignut leaf from google search.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Happy Birthday @Cowboy254. Hope you have a good one mate.


Happy birthday @Cowboy254! Have fun whatever you do today and we expect pics. Well, except for THAT. Those photos belong on a different kind of website.

Cheers mate.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks Steve. Google fail. Don't tell me daughter


----------



## abbott295

Tyres for your birthday?


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Cowboy!!! Hope you have a good one.

Thanks to your advice, I'm still going strong w/o back surgery. Loaded a real heavy Chestnut Oak table into the back of my PU by myself yesterday morning, and in the afternoon worked with my brother doing some strenuous concrete work! In other words, living my normal life! I do my little exercise routine EVERY morning.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, I know you guys like pics!

Here are some pics of Whaley Lake from our new bike trail. We start at Lake Tonetta, then go past Ice Pond (Knickerbocker Co used to ship ice to NYC by train), then the Great Swamp, then Whaley Lake.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is a pic of the Chestnut Oak table that I built for my Daughter a couple of years ago and needed to be re done. Took the "bow" out of it, so now it is flat, and gave it a new "flood coat" (I hate working with epoxy!).

Put some Watco Teak Oil on the legs (which were previously unfinished).

The Chestnut Oak bench did not need any additional work. It just has a "seal coat" of epoxy, and I took the bow out of it some time ago.

Wide milled wood seems to like to "V" on the center after it is no longer stacked and stickered!

That 4' table is heavy, and I put it in the truck all by my lonesome!


----------



## cat10ken

MustangMike said:


> OK, I know you guys like pics!
> 
> Here are some pics of Whaley Lake from our new bike trail. We start at Lake Tonetta, then go past Ice Pond (Knickerbocker Co used to ship ice to NYC by train), then the Great Swamp, then Whaley Lake.


Looks like it would be a bumpy ride on that bike trail. In Wisconsin we take out the tracks and rails when we make a bike trail!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday cowboy! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## sean donato

cat10ken said:


> Looks like it would be a bumpy ride on that bike trail. In Wisconsin we take out the tracks and rails when we make a bike trail!


How are the trains supposed to make deliveries then? Lmfao.


----------



## MustangMike

The bike path is next to the rails. They left the rails in place as they may allow hand driven carts on it in the future.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks Steve. Google fail. Don't tell me daughter


Take a close up of the bark and nuts next time you are there.


----------



## Logger nate

Made a little progress on filling wood shed last weekend and today. Archery opens next week, usually done by now. 

Splitting some stuff that’s been in the pile for awhile, evidently hadn’t ran a saw for awhile and was trying to stop the withdrawals, lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Archery opens next week



Our archery opened last weekend, two friends of the store six miles from my mountain place got a deer that weekend. Our roads went from no one around to hunters everywhere. Even our lonely road that usually has 0-3 vehicles go by each day, had about ten last Saturday.


----------



## H-Ranch

Scrounged up a little more than 1 load of 8 year old seasoned wood that was stored inside the neighbors barn. It was a surprise scrounge so I didn't have my camera until most of it was stacked.

I originally went there to get the concrete blocks she had offered a while ago - need 8 for the big project and she had 10. That's what my inner scrounger calls perfect.


She also offered up 6 large and 4 extra large patio blocks which I'm sure I can make use of. At least a couple will have a home on the big project. 

And while I had the green wheelbarrow out I moved more to the stacks.


----------



## H-Ranch

And some for the to be split pile.




About 6 or 7 logs left to be bucked from the big pine scrounge.


----------



## sundance

Today's scrounge. Not sure what it is but it'll burn!





and made myself a hookaroon to help unload.


----------



## Cowboy254

Thanks fellas. Had a great day yesterday, sun was out, got some new (non-scrounge related) toys. Went fishing with the family but the trout weren't cooperating. Also received this...




I was reading a few passages to Cowgirl last night thinking it would get her in the mood for love but no good. Maybe she is ill or something.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's a good read. She's not right.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's a good read. She's not right.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised with Carlton chain from Bailey's. It's their Woodland Pro line. They have a pretty nice chain selector on their website. It's nice practicing filing on a $15 chain instead of a $30 Stihl chain. I also like the Oregon Powercut chain.


I found a deal on Stihl 20" loops (72DL) but there's no mention of what tooth it has. The box doesn't have a label on it. And when I inspect the chain (photo), I don't see the word "Stihl" stamped on the DL as usual. Maybe the guy bought a spool of chain and made his own loops to sell, but would bulk chain still have the Stihl name stamped on it?


----------



## Lee192233

Every Stihl chain should have Stihl markings whether bulk or loops. Something smells fishy.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I found a deal on Stihl 20" loops (72DL) but there's no mention of what tooth it has. The box doesn't have a label on it. And when I inspect the chain (photo), I don't see the word "Stihl" stamped on the DL as usual. Maybe the guy bought a spool of chain and made his own loops to sell, but would bulk chain still have the Stihl name stamped on it?


I’ve bought stuff online for cheap that said stihl in the ad but turned out to be rotary brand. Price was right and chain was decent but definitely deceptive advertising in my case.

Stihl chain will always be stamped with Stihl.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. 

We’ve received some much needed rain. Not a lot if measured but several soakings over the past three days to knock down the dust and reduce fire risk.

The big fire 60 miles away is holding even around 26,000 acres. I read 12 primary structures and 59 secondary structures were lost so far. I know the firefighters saved a number of buildings within the burn zone.


----------



## Logger nate

Anyone ever tried this chain?https://www.ebay.com/itm/293760998003
Thinking about getting some for my 550.


----------



## sean donato

Nope, but as $12 and change may be worth checking out.


----------



## djg james

Here's a picture of the chain. Something stamped on it, but not Stihl? Also, all the holes in the DL looks funny?


----------



## sean donato

Sorry mate, that looks suspect.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Here's a picture of the chain. Something stamped on it, but not Stihl? Also, all the holes in the DL looks funny?
> 
> View attachment 926938


Looks suspect to me also. I tried to blow it up on the 'puter but gets to blurry to read.
Edit. What size/DL do you need?


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Looks suspect to me also. I tried to blow it up on the 'puter but gets to blurry to read.
> Edit. What size/DL do you need?


3/8 Pitch, 0.063 Gauge, 72 DL

I forgot to mention, I did send a message to the seller yesterday asking them to explain the discrepancy, but I've yet to hear from them. Could be they are a M-F business and don't respond until Monday, or that they are pushing an off brand and won't respond.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> 3/8 Pitch, 0.063 Gauge, 72 DL
> 
> I forgot to mention, I did send a message to the seller yesterday asking them to explain the discrepancy, but I've yet to hear from them. Could be they are a M-F business and don't respond until Monday, or that they are pushing an off brand and won't respond.


I have a semi chisel 91 dl .063 you can have for shipping. I can cut it back to 72 DL if you don’t have a way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> We’ve received some much needed rain. Not a lot if measured but several soakings over the past three days to knock down the dust and reduce fire risk.
> 
> The big fire 60 miles away is holding even around 26,000 acres. I read 12 primary structures and 59 secondary structures were lost so far. I know the firefighters saved a number of buildings within the burn zone.



What are you doing with a wildfire in Minnie Soda? I thought that was a west coast thing, is that the only one? I hope they get it under control.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Anyone ever tried this chain?https://www.ebay.com/itm/293760998003
> Thinking about getting some for my 550.


There've been a few threads on it, one on opeforum.
@Czed has ran it a bunch, I think he likes it, I've never ran it that I'm aware of.

Speaking of running saws, ran this nasty thing yesterday , seemed appropriate to run it in a nasty tree  .


I haven't done much felling with a 462, the sights seemed a bit off, maybe it was all the white on the saw distracted me. After the second notch adjustment I was happy with it, went right where I wanted it .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> There've been a few threads on it, one on opeforum.
> @Czed has ran it a bunch, I think he likes it, I've never ran it that I'm aware of.
> 
> Speaking of running saws, ran this nasty thing yesterday , seemed appropriate to run it in a nasty tree  .
> View attachment 926953
> 
> I haven't done much felling with a 462, the sights seemed a bit off, maybe it was all the white on the saw distracted me. After the second notch adjustment I was happy with it, went right where I wanted it .
> View attachment 926960


Thanks.
Sthils like being dirty. 
Nice job!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks.
> Sthils like being dirty.
> Nice job!


Well, it's dirty! I flush cut the stump after grading which made the soil turn to dust as it was very dry under it, I was a mess myself too, had to clean off a bit with the hose(the pitch was a whole different story .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Here's a picture of the chain. Something stamped on it, but not Stihl? Also, all the holes in the DL looks funny?
> 
> View attachment 926938


That's a 3/8 picco chain, probably just a stock photo.
Do you have a link for the ad.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> We’ve received some much needed rain. Not a lot if measured but several soakings over the past three days to knock down the dust and reduce fire risk.
> 
> The big fire 60 miles away is holding even around 26,000 acres. I read 12 primary structures and 59 secondary structures were lost so far. I know the firefighters saved a number of buildings within the burn zone.


Meanwhile, somewhere in West Michigan  .
Since no-one wants pine, spruce, or whatever these trees are that cause chimneys to get creosol and burn houses down , burned the whole tree!
There's also a good sized root ball on top from one that came down a few yrs ago.
For size reference the butt log in the middle is around 16-18, and the flush cut and the rest of the logs are in there too.
Only burned a few leaves off the mulberry.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Picked this beauty up in trade a month or so back. Sure dig saws with heated handles.
> View attachment 926792
> 
> View attachment 926793
> View attachment 926794


Congrats, that's a sweet saw.
Useable power wise I don't think husky caught up with that saw until the 562.


----------



## old CB

All this talk about saw chain . . . for years I've been buying Woodland Pro chain from Bailey's supply. Very reasonable price, and they often do 10 loops for $100, which is when I generally buy. I've had enough chain on the shelf for a couple years now (been cutting less, trying to retire), so can't say what the prices are now. Usually I get chain and several other items (files, sprockets, Wild Ass jeans, etc.) on the same order, so shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> We’ve received some much needed rain. Not a lot if measured but several soakings over the past three days to knock down the dust and reduce fire risk.
> 
> The big fire 60 miles away is holding even around 26,000 acres. I read 12 primary structures and 59 secondary structures were lost so far. I know the firefighters saved a number of buildings within the burn zone.


We are saying goodby to our long time fire chief - volunteer firefighgters for a rural district. Chief for 40 years died yesterday pulling hose on a fire. Heart attack by the sounds of the report. He was well liked and ran a good shop.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Here's a picture of the chain. Something stamped on it, but not Stihl? Also, all the holes in the DL looks funny?


Sorry. Counterfeit. Happens a lot. If eBay or Amazon, or if you paid with a credit card, file a complaint. They may let you keep it for free. Otherwise, run it. 

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Sorry. Counterfeit. Happens a lot. If eBay or Amazon, or if you paid with a credit card, file a complaint. They may let you keep it for free. Otherwise, run it.
> 
> Philbert


Did NOT buy it yet. Something smelled fishy (and not in a good way).


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> That's a 3/8 picco chain, probably just a stock photo.
> Do you have a link for the ad.











20'' 0.063 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72 DL Chain For Stihl MS381 MS390 Chainsaw US | eBay


MS290,MS291,031,MS310,MS311,036,MS360,MS361,MS362,MS381,MS390,MS391,038,039,041,042,044,045,MS460,MS650. MS660,046,048,056,064,066 and other large models with 3/8 pitch sprocket.



www.ebay.com


----------



## REJ2

djg james said:


> 20'' 0.063 Gauge 3/8 Pitch 72 DL Chain For Stihl MS381 MS390 Chainsaw US | eBay
> 
> 
> MS290,MS291,031,MS310,MS311,036,MS360,MS361,MS362,MS381,MS390,MS391,038,039,041,042,044,045,MS460,MS650. MS660,046,048,056,064,066 and other large models with 3/8 pitch sprocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Aftermarket chain according to description, with four people satisfied with the transaction. No mention if they liked the chain or not.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere in West Michigan  .
> Since no-one wants pine, spruce, or whatever these trees are that cause chimneys to get creosol and burn houses down , burned the whole tree!
> There's also a good sized root ball on top from one that came down a few yrs ago.
> For size reference the butt log in the middle is around 16-18, and the flush cut and the rest of the logs are in there too.
> Only burned a few leaves off the mulberry.
> View attachment 926965
> View attachment 926966


What a waste of good pine. Damn shame.


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> What a waste of good pine. Damn shame.


Come to Michigan, unmeasurable quantities of that kinda' **** gets pushed into burn piles and shoved into the chipper on a daily basis. Most outfits would tell you to take whatever you want.


----------



## dancan

__





CalTopo - Backcountry Mapping Evolved






caltopo.com





Between that, tornados and hurricanes , Y'all stay safe out there !
Happy Bidet Cowboy !!!
Sorry I'm late, send me your addy and I'll send you a couple of belated blue skittles 
Anybody need any golfcourse Spruce ?
So many knots in it that it's gonna burn 1 up from coal


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

was tree debris day Thursday past here in COH. many piles of trash branches, etc... now all gone. but one pile caught my attention. oak! only a few houses down the street! a limb had cracked and hit a house's new addition.  the crew cut it up and cleaned the good stuff... and put out on curb. saw it, but been hot here! thot i mite pass. ez scrounge. but in the end, no! decided too good to pass up on so went down and hand picked the pile early one evening. cooler. got about 1/3 cord, i guess. maybe more, maybe less.... but all fire place sized. just cut and stack. no splitting needed. good enuff for my needs!!








got it on a Wednesday... had been there week or so... what was left, all gone next day... gald i dint snooze n looze! load and go! no saw required!!~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

little doubt in my mind that everyone, almost anyone who reads threads such as this one... knows quite well how heavy a limb can be. couple houses down the neighbor came home from work to this what greeted him! wow... and it had hit the house. debris on roof, but roof was a blow off. no damage. they self scrounged it into firewood... methodicially taking it apart branch by branch... to junk pile. hauled that off, dint put on street. two of them took about 4-5 hrs to complete, blow off roof and clean up... 


couple batt saws for the branches, a healthy stihl for the main stay... best part of a cord, i'd say...


----------



## Philbert

There will be a lot of scrounging opportunities in Louisiana and Mississippi soon, for anyone interested  .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Walked the family hunting land this morning to determine where the new access road will go. I’m working a little land swap with the township board. They are getting 2 acres and I’m getting a driveway and a parking area. It’s definitely a good deal for me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounged up this cool SS JennAire cook center other day. saw it about bit past midnite on a walk with one of my pups. looked ok in the dark. had a sign taped to it "Gratis!" figured it would be gone in no time. one neighbor put out a working refer on curb 2 days ago... gone next morning! but no, the cook center was still there. didn't really need it, but then... who can have too many saws?? lol....   so being more so rested up, than tried... ez solution to get it home. just wheel it on down. but Da*n! it was as heavy as a battleship!  got about 100' and that was it. This Marine was humpin' no more!! lol. saw a yard guy working so asked if he would help me put it into his trailer and take to my place. best $10 i have spent in a long time... bit of a rat's nest... but plenty of real nice 304 SS! in need of some TLC... that is tender  cleaning! been sitting, rode hard and put up wet. crud all over it. in it. but over all, imo... slick package!! priced right, too! just need fire... lol. no doubt not a $200 griller when new. i had my doubts as couple burner knobs stuck shut hard (one too plenty of PB B and hammer work!) and could not get any gas to the burners once those probs resolved. and side burner looked even worse... but i persevered... did some propane bottle review and research... learned a thing or two i dint know... now for some more cleaning, etc. i could have cooked on it the other evening... 









took some elbow grease...



now all burners light on the click ignition... the rotisserie works, havn't tested it on ignition, needs new batt... and to my surprise, even the side burner works great, too! no ignition (yet), but who's complaining... lol


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> now for some more cleaning, etc. i could have cooked on it the other evening...


Some people just don't want to do the work.

Enjoy! (Gratis!).

Philbert


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What are you doing with a wildfire in Minnie Soda? I thought that was a west coast thing, is that the only one? I hope they get it under control.


It’s very rare to have a large fire up here. There were a few bad ones in the BWCA due to the disallowance of logging but this is the first major fire outside of the BWCA in my lifetime (I’ll be 42 next week).

Hopefully they are getting ahead of it now. It went from 0 to 26,000 acres in ten days but has slowed up with the rain and cooler temps over the past few days.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> There will be a lot of scrounging opportunities in Louisiana and Mississippi soon, for anyone interested  .
> 
> Philbert


no doubt - they showed some downed trees blowing thru the streets on Bourbon Street in Frence Qtr yesterday on the weather channel


----------



## sean donato

Sorry didn't get any pictures, but got load 2 from a guy I work with. Even let me borrow his trailer so I could haul more lol. Some of it is kinda junky but it's a take the good and bad kinda thing. There's one more oak to drop. May have to climb it and take it down in pieces.


----------



## chipper1

REJ2 said:


> Aftermarket chain according to description, with four people satisfied with the transaction. No mention if they liked the chain or not.


Yep, right in the description; "for stihl", and "this is an aftermarket replacement part".
That being said, it isn't right when sellers show a stihl box like that, very deceptive and eBay would most likely side with the buyer.
Maybe I should buy one to find out, I'll let you guys vote on it .


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> What a waste of good pine. Damn shame.


It is a shame, but when there is higher BTU wood at every turn it's just bonfire wood to most.
Heck we got all sorts of hardwood here, even petrified wood.


Then we got the infamous red oak, just bring your wheelbarrow .
Most those pieces are probably 2-500 lbs .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Come to Michigan, unmeasurable quantities of that kinda' **** gets pushed into burn piles and shoved into the chipper on a daily basis. Most outfits would tell you to take whatever you want.


I hate watching them chip the nice straight 8-16" stuff .


----------



## farmer steve

Not much but for the cost of 8 ears of sweet corn some locust delivered last evening.


----------



## Cowboy254

That's more than I have scrounged in the last month, @farmer steve . This winter has been so abysmally wet that scrounging has been a no-go. Hopefully I'll get into it soon so these shakes will stop.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Scrounging has been non existent due to nine and a half weeks of lockdown which is ……. Long list of expletives….. rather annoying me. My state forest permit is about to expire and I only got 1 trailer load. Looks like we are at best only half way through the lockdown.
I still need another 3 trailer loads to make up my 2 cord annual requirements.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Yep, right in the description; "for stihl", and "this is an aftermarket replacement part".
> That being said, it isn't right when sellers show a stihl box like that, very deceptive and eBay would most likely side with the buyer.
> Maybe I should buy one to find out, I'll let you guys vote on it .
> View attachment 927255


Yeh, partly my fault. I saw the picture and price and stopped ready there. I just ASSUMEd it was Stihl.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I hate watching them chip the nice straight 8-16" stuff .


The two arborists I contacted both do the same, chip up the nice branches. Which is what I like. Easier to handle and split the 'small' stuff. It wouldn't bother me if I never saw another 24" log, as long as have a supply of the small stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

I hear they have been very tough (unreasonable???) on you folks down under, and it is not much better in many places here in the States!

However, there seems to be a lot of "non compliance" both from individuals and businesses. Sign on the door of Walmart says to mask, but inside only about 1/2 are actually wearing them.


----------



## svk

Well the big fire here is up to 37 percent contained so that’s going in the right direction. 

I’m trying to sell my old Yukon (for $4000) and have had a couple of yahoos respond. Guy messages me “nice truck 3500” so I ask him if he’s offering 3500. He responds no, 3000. Sorry pal. I put on the bottom of my ad “I will not negotiate via email…show up with cash and we’ll make a deal. Lowball offers and people asking my bottom dollar will be ignored”

I just hate people who start that crap. They haven’t even looked at the vehicle.


----------



## sean donato

@Cowboy254 why the sad face with my last post mate? I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting. I'm going for (hopefully) the last load of the downed stuff today after work. I promise I'll get pics this time lol. 
We have forecasted 6 inches of rain or so over the next two days. The park already shut down for tomorrow, but maintenance is still expected to show up. Need to stop and fill up a fuel can or two just in case the power goes out. I'm hoping it's hyped up and not ad bad as they claim.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Well the big fire here is up to 37 percent contained so that’s going in the right direction.
> 
> I’m trying to sell my old Yukon (for $4000) and have had a couple of yahoos respond. Guy messages me “nice truck 3500” so I ask him if he’s offering 3500. He responds no, 3000. Sorry pal. I put on the bottom of my ad “I will not negotiate via email…show up with cash and we’ll make a deal. Lowball offers and people asking my bottom dollar will be ignored”
> 
> I just hate people who start that crap. They haven’t even looked at the vehicle.


99% of the reason I hate selling stuff. My wife and I recently decided to sell off her focus. (Her first car) its old and beat up but works good yet, she just doesn't drive it and I'm sick of it going to crap just sitting in the driveway. Just hate the thought of dealing with the people to sell it.


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> Come to Michigan, unmeasurable quantities of that kinda' **** gets pushed into burn piles and shoved into the chipper on a daily basis. Most outfits would tell you to take whatever you want.





chipper1 said:


> It is a shame, but when there is higher BTU wood at every turn it's just bonfire wood to most.
> Heck we got all sorts of hardwood here, even petrified wood.
> View attachment 927256
> 
> Then we got the infamous red oak, just bring your wheelbarrow .
> Most those pieces are probably 2-500 lbs .
> 
> View attachment 927257


I don't know, man. I betcha I use less of my **** pine each winter to heat my house, than you flatlanders do with your fancy dancy oak.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well the big fire here is up to 37 percent contained so that’s going in the right direction.
> 
> I’m trying to sell my old Yukon (for $4000) and have had a couple of yahoos respond. Guy messages me “nice truck 3500” so I ask him if he’s offering 3500. He responds no, 3000. Sorry pal. I put on the bottom of my ad “I will not negotiate via email…show up with cash and we’ll make a deal. Lowball offers and people asking my bottom dollar will be ignored”
> 
> I just hate people who start that crap. They haven’t even looked at the vehicle.


Oh the joy, now you're living in my world  .
When I'm interested in an item and they don't want to tell me a price, I just tell them I need to know how much to bring .
When selling my prices are normally at the low side of "Craigslist retail", typically the first or second person to come look buys whatever I'm selling. What I find funny is an item will just sit and sit for weeks, then everyone has to have it lol.
My latest purchase, bought out of @H-Ranch neighborhood, it was a late night.
I haven't seen any decent prices on splitters in the last year, then the last two months I snagged up 3. This one should be gone this weekend because it will be pretty cheap, theres a good chance the next one will go this weekend also from the excessive calls I'll get on this one so I'll never have to advertise it.


This was most likely the last load I'll be hauling with the 20' aluminum trailer as I sold it, which wasn't even part of my short term plan. The guy stopped by to purchase a 16 tilt trailer and saw it, he said I'll give you... and I'll help you unload it . The bummer is now I have to get all those big rounds and the 12 quarters off the ground to split them .
It did a lot of work for me, I'll miss it; well probably not lol.
The trailer behind it on the right is the one I listed.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I don't know, man. I betcha I use less of my **** pine each winter to heat my house than you flatlanders do with your fancy dancy oak.


I don't burn much oak, it takes too long to season, I like locust , it's the spruce of heaven.
Here's some for you, just saw the ad a bit ago, come get it, it's free!


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> I don't burn much oak, it takes too long to season, I like locust , it's the spruce of heaven.
> Here's some for you, just saw the ad a bit ago, come get it, it's free!
> 
> View attachment 927345


We have locust here too. It takes a lot though to make a decent fire.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> We have locust here too, it takes a lot though to make a decent fire.
> 
> View attachment 927346


Probably a bit messy when you split them .
My next new "scrounging" opportunity, going to look at it friday, they said to bring the wife and kids and hang for a bit.
Right between the two houses, Lake Michigan is to the left .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> My latest purchase, bought out of @H-Ranch neighborhood, it was a late night.
> I haven't seen any decent prices on splitters in the last year, then the last two months I snagged up 3. This one should be gone this weekend because it will be pretty cheap


I guess I should be watching right in my backyard a little closer. If you can spend 5 hours driving to get it, they must be reasonable. Or just have you deliver the next one directly to me as I'm a little busy for splitter hunting.


----------



## chipper1

Some elm for those who don't like pine lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Some elm for those who don't like pine lol.
> View attachment 927354


Yeah, for sure Ima need ya to drop off a splitter.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I hear they have been very tough (unreasonable???) on you folks down under, and it is not much better in many places here in the States!
> 
> However, there seems to be a lot of "non compliance" both from individuals and businesses. Sign on the door of Walmart says to mask, but inside only about 1/2 are actually wearing them.


I'm sure it will get better when everyone gets their shots .
Oh the irony, straight from down under!








BELL’S PALSY DIAGNOSIS AFTER VACCINE 8/30/21


BELL’S PALSY DIAGNOSIS AFTER VACCINE 8/30/21




www.bitchute.com





Also look at the numbers from the states at 3:12 seconds, and those are under reported.

Here's why so many Australians are really upset though .
Lets do the right thing, no more drinking without masks .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, for sure Ima need ya to drop off a splitter.


You coming to get that elm  .
From the sounds of it, you would want a tractor or a quad and trailer for it, didn't sound like much "fun".


----------



## JustJeff

The arborist that dropped of that huge load of ash for me last year was doing some maple maintenance at my boss's place today. I was chatting with him during my lunch break and watching him use his climbing saw one handed, ms261! He said he hasn't used a top handle in 10 years and prefers to use the 261 for tree work and a 461 on the ground. I'd hate to arm wrestle a man that one hands a 50cc saw every day! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionsfan

Haywire said:


> I don't know, man. I betcha I use less of my **** pine each winter to heat my house, than you flatlanders do with your fancy dancy oak.


Point taken. I guess you should be thankful for the Pine, sounds like the only other thing you got to burn is Elk bones and Wolf turds.


----------



## Cowboy254

sean donato said:


> @Cowboy254 why the sad face with my last post mate? I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting. I'm going for (hopefully) the last load of the downed stuff today after work. I promise I'll get pics this time lol.


That was it, no pics! No pics make Cowboy sad.


----------



## sean donato

Well guys, no wood getting for me today. Wife called when she went to pick our daughter up from daycare. Apparently the bus she was supposed to be on was late, then when the bus finally showed up (wife was there at this point) my daughter wasn't on the bus. I was on my way to get the wood but, made a quick u turn to go get my daughter. Wife beet me to the school, and my daughter wasn't there. The principal was just about having a heart attack when we explained what was going on. They went to call the busses to find out if she got on the wrong bus. She's 5 second day of school. Not allowed off the bus with out a parent or one of the day care lady's, and they employ a "bus assistant" that tells the kids when to get off the bus, via a tag that's hooked to their backpack. It all had to match up with the paper copy that they have. So everything had to match up before the kid can get off the bus. So in the midst of all this my wife's phone rings. Here it's another school. The lady said there were two kids dropped off and she found them playing in the playground, realized they didn't belong and called the number on their tags. The stupid "bus assistant" told my daughter and another kid to get off the bus at this other school, with a few older kids that were supposed to get off. I was pretty pissed about all this. The best part wad after I got my daughter, I checked the tag on her pack and it was correct. The principal assured us this would never happen again. Not how I wanted my afternoon to go. All ended well, fortunately the lady at the other school was leaving late and noticed the kids that didn't belong, and had the smarts to Check the tags out. Really makes you wonder about letting you kids in someone else's care, thank God she didn't get dropped off somewhere else.


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> That was it, no pics! No pics make Cowboy sad.


Ok, ok, here's yesterday's haul.


----------



## MustangMike

This is what my brother and I did today. We both had other things to do this morning, so we did not get started till 10:30. We were finished by 4:30. Not bad for a 67 and 69 year old!!!

The back corner of this guy's foundation failed, so we replaced it with a much larger/deeper footing, and did the block work today.

My brother is the PE on the project.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> That was it, no pics! No pics make Cowboy sad.


----------



## old CB

sean donato said:


> Well guys, no wood getting for me today. Wife called when she went to pick our daughter up from daycare. Apparently the bus she was supposed to be on was late, then when the bus finally showed up (wife was there at this point) my daughter wasn't on the bus. I was on my way to get the wood but, made a quick u turn to go get my daughter. Wife beet me to the school, and my daughter wasn't there. The principal was just about having a heart attack when we explained what was going on. They went to call the busses to find out if she got on the wrong bus. She's 5 second day of school. Not allowed off the bus with out a parent or one of the day care lady's, and they employ a "bus assistant" that tells the kids when to get off the bus, via a tag that's hooked to their backpack. It all had to match up with the paper copy that they have. So everything had to match up before the kid can get off the bus. So in the midst of all this my wife's phone rings. Here it's another school. The lady said there were two kids dropped off and she found them playing in the playground, realized they didn't belong and called the number on their tags. The stupid "bus assistant" told my daughter and another kid to get off the bus at this other school, with a few older kids that were supposed to get off. I was pretty pissed about all this. The best part wad after I got my daughter, I checked the tag on her pack and it was correct. The principal assured us this would never happen again. Not how I wanted my afternoon to go. All ended well, fortunately the lady at the other school was leaving late and noticed the kids that didn't belong, and had the smarts to Check the tags out. Really makes you wonder about letting you kids in someone else's care, thank God she didn't get dropped off somewhere else.


Sean, so glad to hear things worked out in the end. When you raise kids (or are alive in this world) some rough moments occur.

When our daughter (first of 3 kids) was in 1st grade we threw a birthday party for her. We were relative newcomers (been there 3 yrs) in a small country town where I operated a farm and cattle operation. So not strangers to anyone, just not from there. We invited, I don't know, maybe 5--8 of her friends/schoolmates (written invitations, rsvp requested). No parents responded in any manner, but we figured even a couple of kids would make a party. NO ONE SHOWED. My wife and I tried to put a brave face on, and play all the games and such. It was one of the saddest moments of my life--and at a few weeks from turning 70, I've had several. Our daughter years later did not even remember that this had occurred.

Life is tough. Wear a helmet.


----------



## sean donato

old CB said:


> Sean, so glad to hear things worked out in the end. When you raise kids (or are alive in this world) some rough moments occur.
> 
> When our daughter (first of 3 kids) was in 1st grade we threw a birthday party for her. We were relative newcomers (been there 3 yrs) in a small country town where I operated a farm and cattle operation. So not strangers to anyone, just not from there. We invited, I don't know, maybe 5--8 of her friends/schoolmates (written invitations, rsvp requested). No parents responded in any manner, but we figured even a couple of kids would make a party. NO ONE SHOWED. My wife and I tried to put a brave face on, and play all the games and such. It was one of the saddest moments of my life--and at a few weeks from turning 70, I've had several. Our daughter years later did not even remember that this had occurred.
> 
> Life is tough. Wear a helmet.


Wow, can't imagine how that felt. Must have been awful.


----------



## svk

Scary stuff, glad you figured it out.

The first afternoon of school at our house two schools ago, the kids got off at the wrong stop. It was over a mile walk but they figured their way home as we were starting to worry after the other kids came off the bus where we were expecting them.


----------



## svk

Lots of horror stories selling stuff. I would much rather barter or give a deal to sell something to someone I know than have to hold out and sell to some random yahoo. This vehicle unfortunately has to go this way. Had multiple friends want to buy it for their kids and I discouraged them as it has too many miles on it to send someone off to college in. My ad is full disclosure on the vehicle cause I do not want anyone thinking they are getting something that they aren't. Don't need that karma.


----------



## muad

Howdy scroungers, long time no chat. 

WAY to much to catch up on. Hope everyone is good? 

About that time to get the saws going again. Only gut once this summer and it was WAY too hot. Ran the 461 and 254 cutting on some birch to help a bro. 

@svk how's that 262 treating ya? I miss that one.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, for sure Ima need ya to drop off a splitter.


Here you go.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 927463


What kind of warranty do you offer with your delivery service? Better be good for only $200 off the every day TSC price. I'm thinking you're not driving over to pick that one up.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Howdy scroungers, long time no chat.
> 
> WAY to much to catch up on. Hope everyone is good?
> 
> About that time to get the saws going again. Only gut once this summer and it was WAY too hot. Ran the 461 and 254 cutting on some birch to help a bro.
> 
> @svk how's that 262 treating ya? I miss that one.


I’m ashamed to say I haven’t used it yet! This fall I will!!

I think that got here 2 or 3 weeks before my ex left me. Kind of messed up my spring. Much better now!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> What kind of warranty do you offer with your delivery service? Better be good for only $200 off the every day TSC price. I'm thinking you're not driving over to pick that one up.


After my delivery service it would be close to the new price lol. I think those were on sale for around 750 Black Friday last yr. Items like that I save and then check back on them, if they start lowering their price I may call.
Better get on this, just popped up, you wouldn't want to miss it .


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I’m ashamed to say I haven’t used it yet! This fall I will!!
> 
> I think that got here 2 or 3 weeks before my ex left me. Kind of messed up my spring. Much better now!


Bummer man, so sorry to hear. 

Glad to hear things are better now.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Bummer man, so sorry to hear.
> 
> Glad to hear things are better now.


Things are good to great depending on the day.

It still pisses me off that she chose to walk away from a 21 year relationship but honestly my stress level has gone down so much now. 

Dating has been “interesting” but there’s no lack of women around. But I will not settle and first and foremost will not tolerate any drama this time.


----------



## muad

@chipper1 if ya see any nice Ford Rangers, let me know. 

On the hunt for a 4x4 extended cab with a 5-speed. Don't care about year, motor or miles, but I hate rust. Nicest one I found is in Tampa FL, which I have family there, but I refuse to fly. 

Trying to keep in under $7K


----------



## muad

muad said:


> @chipper1 if ya see any nice Ford Rangers, let me know.
> 
> On the hunt for a 4x4 extended cab with a 5-speed. Don't care about year, motor or miles, but I hate rust. Nicest one I found is in Tampa FL, which I have family there, but I refuse to fly.
> 
> Trying to keep in under $7K



Plan to make this my new scrounging rig, with that trailer I got off of you.


----------



## farmer steve

@Ryan A . I see a tornado touched down in you neck of the woods. Hope your ok.


----------



## sean donato

Been raining like crazy all day here. River going through my yard. Yay, not. Hoping it let's up before we get too much more flooding, other wise I'll be stuck at the house for a few days.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Been raining like crazy all day here. River going through my yard. Yay, not. Hoping it let's up before we get too much more flooding, other wise I'll be stuck at the house for a few days.


I'm well west (Donegal exit of the TP) of you. We got about 2" locally out of the storm. Wet but not flooding. Hope y'all fare OK.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> @Ryan A . I see a tornado touched down in you neck of the woods. Hope your ok.


Crazy weather but all good here.

You typically don’t associate tornadoes with South Eastern Pa but there were multiple tornadoes reported around us.
Psuiewalsh and Bostonstrongboy1965 are out in Chester County near Oxford and they had one rip through there.

Another one ripped through Fort Washington, Pa In Montgomery County, just north of us and partially ripped the roof off of a high school building.

Fingers crossed that no one got injured.


----------



## sean donato

Ryan A said:


> Crazy weather but all good here.
> 
> You typically don’t associate tornadoes with South Eastern Pa but there were multiple tornadoes reported around us.
> Psuiewalsh and Bostonstrongboy1965 are out in Chester County near Oxford and they had one rip through there.
> 
> Another one ripped through Fort Washington, Pa In Montgomery County, just north of us and partially ripped the roof off of a high school building.
> 
> Fingers crossed that no one got injured.


Nothing like that around here I'm about 15 min away from hershey and can pee on the lancaster line from my place in Lebanon. We did have the winds kick up pretty good at one point and the sky looked evil, but just more rain. Seems to have tapered off a bit now. Fingers crossed were out of the worst of it.


----------



## Ryan A

Few more hours and we are in the clear. Slow moving storm.


----------



## MustangMike

I feel like something the cat dragged in! Got a call after 11 last night from my Step Son's fiancé (they live together). Seems the basement was flooding, and he was at work (NYPD) and she needed help moving furniture. They live in a Condo. This problem was just "fixed" a few months ago (new drains and waterproofing the wall). Condos!!!

We moved furniture and shop vacced 100s of gallons of water from the carpeting. I was there from 11:30 till after 3 (when Stepson finally got home), and then the local landscapers (at my neighbors) woke me nice and early this morning! NYC got a record 3" in an hour! Subways flooded, cars abandoned in the streets, etc.

I'm still trying to think straight! It is nice and sunny today, but was rainy and very windy most of last night.


----------



## sean donato

Weather's been good today, the storm tapered off sometime last night. Everything appears to be back to normal or close too it. Feel bad you lot that got it real bad.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Weather's been good today, the storm tapered off sometime last night. Everything appears to be back to normal or close too it. Feel bad you lot that got it real bad.


We're having a beautiful sunny day on this side of the state. Nice and cool as well. Thoughts with all who got nailed by Ida.


----------



## farmer steve

sundance said:


> We're having a beautiful sunny day on this side of the state. Nice and cool as well. Thoughts with all who got nailed by Ida.


Looks like about 8 inches yesterday here in York county. Awful muddy picking sweet corn this morning. Headin out to survey any damage to the pumpkin patch now.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's climate change. Best get that leaking basement fixed... Or make it a pool


----------



## husqvarna257

Got the genuine Honda starter on the genuine Lifan Honda clone, better quality all the way. Started to noodle up the big stuff today. I took all the noodles and some bark and dumped in a mucky chicken run, 4" of rain yesterday made a mud pit.


----------



## svk

Wrecked the lower unit on the boat yesterday. Hit a rock in a channel I’ve been through dozens of times. Had to hire a tow home. Damn low water. 

The good news is I was going to pull it out on Monday for the year. The bad news is I had two days of boating planned this weekend.


----------



## MustangMike

Just remember Steve, a boat is a hole into which you throw money ... but they can be very enjoyable!

Good Luck with the fix, sorry you will miss the 2 days! Hope you find an alternative.

I will be up at the cabin this 3 day with some Grandkids, etc.


----------



## Ambull01

You guys use felling wedges to bring down trees? I have about 10 or so trees I need to cut down near my house. Never used felling wedges or felled trees before for that matter lol. I've been watching YT videos of the correct way to cut notches. I want to angle these things so they don't destroy my fence. Should probably pay someone to take them down but I have a chainsaw and need an excuse to run it.


----------



## MFV

I am no pro either the first time I used them was with an old timer felling a big pecan tree by his house the only thing that went wrong was the family of baby woodpeckers that happened to call it home


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Just remember Steve, a boat is a hole into which you throw money ... but they can be very enjoyable!
> 
> Good Luck with the fix, sorry you will miss the 2 days! Hope you find an alternative.
> 
> I will be up at the cabin this 3 day with some Grandkids, etc.


B - break
O - out
A - another 
T - thousand 

I know the pain. I love boating/fishing.


----------



## chipper1

Ambull01 said:


> You guys use felling wedges to bring down trees? I have about 10 or so trees I need to cut down near my house. Never used felling wedges or felled trees before for that matter lol. I've been watching YT videos of the correct way to cut notches. I want to angle these things so they don't destroy my fence. Should probably pay someone to take them down but I have a chainsaw and need an excuse to run it.


Experience is what you get when things don't go as planned .
Another; the lessons in life that cost us the most we are the slowest to forget.
I could go on, but I'll stop there as most ly on the same premise lol.
Post some pictures and we can all tell you how we'd do it from our keyboards .
Maybe start with the one you feel the most comfortable with and go from there .
We do like pictures though  .


----------



## muad

I like watching Buckin's felling videos when he "banging" one over. Which, refers to using wedges to finish felling a tree. 

Agree with Chipper, get some pics of the trees.


----------



## JustJeff

Ambull01 said:


> You guys use felling wedges to bring down trees? I have about 10 or so trees I need to cut down near my house. Never used felling wedges or felled trees before for that matter lol. I've been watching YT videos of the correct way to cut notches. I want to angle these things so they don't destroy my fence. Should probably pay someone to take them down but I have a chainsaw and need an excuse to run it.


I use wedges on bigger trees that have enough room for the wedge and my guide bar between the notch. 12-14"+ diameter. A rope is way better if you have some help. Rope it as high as you can get it and pull the way you want it to go. Anything with a lean is a different story.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Wedges and sometimes a winch line


----------



## JustJeff

Just gonna leave this here






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Ambull01 said:


> You guys use felling wedges to bring down trees? I have about 10 or so trees I need to cut down near my house. Never used felling wedges or felled trees before for that matter lol. I've been watching YT videos of the correct way to cut notches. I want to angle these things so they don't destroy my fence. Should probably pay someone to take them down but I have a chainsaw and need an excuse to run it.


Consider paying someone to fell them, while you watch and learn.

Then use your chainsaw to cut them up.

Win-win.

Maybe an experienced site member who lives nearby can come and give you some instruction or advice?

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, watch out, I resemble that remark!!! (I never act my age)

My advice, learn to use wedges on trees that are NOT near the house or power line, or the road!!!

Rope is your friend, learn to use it and tension it properly. I really like it because it stretches. If a tree starts going the wrong way, nothing will stop it (not even cable). Also, if you pull too hard and break the rope or cable, you are IN TROUBLE!

A good rope with a rope winch works great. Never cut through your hinge, and make sure the tree is still solid (especially Ash).

Err on the side of being too safe, instead of not safe enough! Learn your limitations on trees that can not strike anything important!


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad's boat in the mid 70's was a 25' Bayliner. It had a Volvo/Penta stern drive (inboard/outboard) which was supposed to be the best available at the time. We would leave the boat at my brother's house as it was a much shorter trip to put it in the water off the Jersey shore (we mostly went out of Shark River Inlet).

Since we ran it on salt water, there were ALWAYS electrical issues with both the boat and trailer, and the trailer brakes. The motor was a small block chevy with internals that ran in the opposite direction (I'm sure this was done just to make it easier to get parts).

We often fished 5 - 10 miles off shore, and I can remember the weather "picking up" and the motor not starting. Often, you had to be up side down to fix the problem, and with the waves building, it did not take long for you to think you were going to blow lunch. My brother and I would "take turns" doing the work, but luckily he was better at it that I was.

Luckily it was a gas engine, because when you are out on a party boat in bad weather and smell diesel ... there is nothing worse!

But we did catch a lot of fish, and had a lot of fun. A lot of the limits on fish they have now did not exist back then. My brother and I caught 64 Bluefish one day, and we were surrounded by boats that could not catch a thing! We had learned some secrets that worked well there! We were using a specific lure, with a specific technique, and all the boats around us were using bait.

Unfortunately, what works in some areas often does not work in other areas. It was often a learning game! A local guy had shared some "secrets" with us after my brother and I stood with him during a dispute at the boat ramp. The other guys were being obnoxious SOB's.


----------



## Logger nate

Made little more progress today 
Brought the noodle maker out for some of the rounds with big knots 

Splitter will split them but kinda end up with a torn up mess, 394 needed to be ran anyway.


----------



## svk

The good thing about the rock strike is that it will be covered by insurance. Not counting labor there’s probably 2k of repairs. I have a $500 deductible


----------



## JustJeff

I'm baaack! 3 months after my surgery and I can finally get back on the wood. I can feel it so I'm taking it easy. This free load of sugar maple was loaded with a tractor with forks. Sweet! Teaching my hound to sniff out the spruce!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

Glad your back!


----------



## Ambull01

Actually these trees are tiny lol. They looked bigger from my deck.


----------



## Ambull01

Sorry about all the pics. So looking at all the trees up close, I don’t believe I have anything to fear as far as something hitting the house.
There’s one tree that’s kinda leaning towards the fence, that’s the only one I’m concerned about. I think I’ll try to cut it off in pieces from high up or see if I can get a rope on it.
I’m waiting for the wedges so in the meantime:


pulling the engine and transmission from the Cadi then I’ll get rid of the body.


----------



## H-Ranch

And this concludes The Big Pine Scrounge of 2021.






Now back to the big project.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone looking for a new scrounging vehicle .


----------



## chipper1

@Sandhill Crane, did you say you wished you would have gotten more of these. Not sure if you meant because you got a great deal or if you said it at all, but I saw this in your neck of the woods.


----------



## chipper1

And one for Nate .
Check out the link, this is what many of the guys here haul logs with.








Logging Truck & Pup - heavy equipment - by owner - sale


2006 Western Star self-loading 7 axle logging truck and 2004 Transport 4 axle trailer. NEW in 2020: new engine (4000 miles on it); manual transmission with clutch; PTO pump; bushings; 2 seats; 8500...



nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> And one for Nate .
> Check out the link, this is what many of the guys here haul logs with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logging Truck & Pup - heavy equipment - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> 2006 Western Star self-loading 7 axle logging truck and 2004 Transport 4 axle trailer. NEW in 2020: new engine (4000 miles on it); manual transmission with clutch; PTO pump; bushings; 2 seats; 8500...
> 
> 
> 
> nmi.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 928093


That’s pretty nice, would be a good log hauler, lots of new parts. Job we are starting on next week is 9 hr trip for the boss hauling logs, told him he needs this truck so he doesn’t have to make as many trips


This wood make a great wood hauler 
but I’d have to sell my Ford and I’m afraid the 9 mpg would get old on this one, but dump bed sure would be nice and gassers do have some advantages.


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> This wood make a great wood hauler, but I’d have to build a new shop to house my OBS. and I’m afraid the 9 mpg would get old on this one, but dump bed sure would be nice and gassers do have some advadvantages


Fixed


----------



## svk

You can get a slide in dump box for about 5 to 6 grand. I looked at doing that to my plow truck but my plow truck ended up needing too much other work so I’m going to try to run it through this winter and then get a different one.


----------



## svk

Morning fellows.

I ordered myself an early birthday present yesterday, a 2.5 horse Suzuki outboard. My only small outboard right now is a four horse that is about 50 years old so I am due for something newer. This one is a four stroke and has an integral tank which is nice for carrying to remote areas.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s pretty nice, would be a good log hauler, lots of new parts. Job we are starting on next week is 9 hr trip for the boss hauling logs, told him he needs this truck so he doesn’t have to make as many trips
> 
> 
> This wood make a great wood hauler View attachment 928094
> but I’d have to sell my Ford and I’m afraid the 9 mpg would get old on this one, but dump bed sure would be nice and gassers do have some advantages.



That's sweet, kinda like the Australian trains. It's not to be mistaken with the trump train, they call it the trunk train .
That would be a nice dump setup for the wood you haul.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> You can get a slide in dump box for about 5 to 6 grand. I looked at doing that to my plow truck but my plow truck ended up needing too much other work so I’m going to try to run it through this winter and then get a different one.


I know where there's one that was built on a Ford f350 chassis for 2800, it's tempting, especially when a 14' dump trailer is 10k these days.


svk said:


> Morning fellows.
> 
> I ordered myself an early birthday present yesterday, a 2.5 horse Suzuki outboard. My only small outboard right now is a four horse that is about 50 years old so I am due for something newer. This one is a four stroke and has an integral tank which is nice for carrying to remote areas.


Happy birthday. 
I have a 2hp Honda, it's a little beast on the back of my canoe, and it sips fuel. I like the Japanese products, but most here may have guessed that .


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Wrecked the lower unit on the boat yesterday. Hit a rock in a channel I’ve been through dozens of times. Had to hire a tow home. Damn low water.
> 
> The good news is I was going to pull it out on Monday for the year. The bad news is I had two days of boating planned this weekend.


How wrecked is it? Sheared right off? Hole in the case? Skag ripped off? Prop shaft bent? If there isn't any physical outside damage to the lower case, there's a 50/50 chance you'll get out of it fairly cheap.


----------



## Logger nate

Thanks Steve didn’t know they still made the slide in dump boxes. Guy I know here has an older one, seems to work well. Probably wouldn’t work for me sense I have the fuel tank/tool box in mine and use it for so many different things. Wood be nice to have a dedicated wood hauler or dump trailer for sure and save the old Ford but not really in the budget and just something else to move when it snows and do maintenance on. Probably best for me to use what I have  or sell it to someone who appreciates it more buy a pickup I can use for everything.
Happy early birthday, that should be a nice little boat motor, sorry to hear about your other one.


That’s a good deal on that F350 Brett, they have come down a little here but most are still way above blue book.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Morning fellows.
> 
> I ordered myself an early birthday present yesterday, a 2.5 horse Suzuki outboard. My only small outboard right now is a four horse that is about 50 years old so I am due for something newer. This one is a four stroke and has an integral tank which is nice for carrying to remote areas.


Does it have a brush trimming blade attachment? Pole saw? Leaf blower?

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Steve didn’t know they still made the slide in dump boxes. Guy I know here has an older one, seems to work well. Probably wouldn’t work for me sense I have the fuel tank/tool box in mine and use it for so many different things. Wood be nice to have a dedicated wood hauler or dump trailer for sure and save the old Ford but not really in the budget and just something else to move when it snows and do maintenance on. Probably best for me to use what I have  or sell it to someone who appreciates it more buy a pickup I can use for everything.
> Happy early birthday, that should be a nice little boat motor, sorry to hear about your other one.
> 
> 
> That’s a good deal on that F350 Brett, they have come down a little here but most are still way above blue book.


I'm gonna cry if you sell that obs! And you'll kick yourself in the but like I did after I got rid of my first one.


----------



## Logger nate

sean donato said:


> I'm gonna cry if you sell that obs! And you'll kick yourself in the but like I did after I got rid of my first one.


That’s what I’m afraid of. I’ve wished I would have kept most trucks I’ve sold. Had this one the longest.


----------



## sean donato

The first truck that was really mine was a 93 f150 super cab short bed 4x4. Loved that truck and regretted getting rid of it nearly as fast as it left. Replaced it years later with my 96. Don't think I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> That’s a good deal on that F350 Brett, they have come down a little here but most are still way above blue book.


That's just for the dump box insert on an f350 frame/axle lol.
This is the one I want .








RARE! 1990 Ford Bronco IV XLT! 4x4! DaBryan Conversion! Accident...


Rare 1990 Ford Bronco IV XLT! 4x4! DaBryan Coach Conversion! This four door Bronco runs and drives great with 28,000 miles showing! It has a 5.8 liter 8 cylinder engine with an automatic...



lansing.craigslist.org


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> That's just for the dump box insert on an f350 frame/axle lol.
> This is the one I want .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE! 1990 Ford Bronco IV XLT! 4x4! DaBryan Conversion! Accident...
> 
> 
> Rare 1990 Ford Bronco IV XLT! 4x4! DaBryan Coach Conversion! This four door Bronco runs and drives great with 28,000 miles showing! It has a 5.8 liter 8 cylinder engine with an automatic...
> 
> 
> 
> lansing.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 928155


Oh… well probably still good deal, lol. Dang, that’s a nice one!


----------



## Logger nate

This was a good one too, 84, 6.9, 4 speed
Current one still the favorite though


----------



## Ryan A

Something about a two tone truck Nate. Both are beautiful and as always, love your pictures!


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> How wrecked is it? Sheared right off? Hole in the case? Skag ripped off? Prop shaft bent? If there isn't any physical outside damage to the lower case, there's a 50/50 chance you'll get out of it fairly cheap.


Skeg shattered, big dent in gear case, SS prop damaged, prop shaft bent.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Skeg shattered, big dent in gear case, SS prop damaged, prop shaft bent.


Did you lose the gear lube and fry it, or come to an immediate halt? If you shut it down right away, the upper half is probably fine. If it's a Mercruiser Alpha, you might get it back on the water for under a grand and a couple hours of your time.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The small atv tandem axle trailers are fantastic. It can haul 1/3 cord on the flat through the woods. Not sure about hilly country. A down hill push could be an issue, but very capable trailers. Very expensive for what they are, but very versatile and worth the money if you plan to keep it awhile.
My situation has changed some, and I no longer scrounge. Just blow downs on our own property. I now use the trailer for chips and bark, as I cut/process in one spot, and it needs mucked out every half cord.
EDIT:











I built (100) 1/3 cord racks prior to getting a forklift. I filled them all that year with the quad and trailer. I'm guessing it has hauled 100 cord over the years, an most likely three times that, as hauling rounds to be split, and then splits to be stacked. With the LogRite fetching arch and atv trailer the 2005, 330 Polaris magnum (4x4) has pulled tons and tons over the last ten years.
Still a great running machine.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> The small atv tandem axle trailers are fantastic. It can haul 1/3 cord on the flat through the woods. Not sure about hilly country. A down hill push could be an issue, but very capable trailers. Very expensive for what they are, but very versatile and worth the money if you plan to keep it awhile.
> My situation has changed some, and I no longer scrounge. Just blow downs on our own property. I now use the trailer for chips and bark, as I cut/process in one spot, and it needs mucked out every half cord.


I don't see that style come up often, quite a while ago there was one down your way for around a grand. I don't really need one as I don't scrounge much either, and when I do the tractor buckets work well. I sold my atv last fall but still have a couple trailers in case I need them down the rd.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Did you lose the gear lube and fry it, or come to an immediate halt? If you shut it down right away, the upper half is probably fine. If it's a Mercruiser Alpha, you might get it back on the water for under a grand and a couple hours of your time.


Shut it down right away. It kills the motor if you put it in gear. Gear lube still holding 

AM lower unit is only $860. I’d go that route if I didn’t have insurance. But since this is the reason I pay premiums, I’ll let them pay to fix it with OE parts.

It’s an Alpha one, gen 2. So everything is readily available although the lower assemblies seem to be back ordered at this point.

I had just put on the stainless prop two weeks ago. I might have only needed a new skeg if I had the aluminum prop. But the stainless pulls it out of the hole so much better.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Shut it down right away. It kills the motor if you put it in gear. Gear lube still holding
> 
> AM lower unit is only $860. I’d go that route if I didn’t have insurance. But since this is the reason I pay premiums, I’ll let them pay to fix it with OE parts.
> 
> It’s an Alpha one, gen 2. So everything is readily available although the lower assemblies seem to be back ordered at this point.
> 
> I had just put on the stainless prop two weeks ago. I might have only needed a new skeg if I had the aluminum prop. But the stainless pulls it out of the hole so much better.


Nothing like smoking a rock or a stump at speed. I've done it twice but have been lucky with only having to replace a prop. I run aluminum on purpose. I won't boat without a depth finder anymore. It won't save you everytime but sure helps learn the waters.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Nothing like smoking a rock or a stump at speed.


.


----------



## muddstopper

Everytime we get a hard rain our lake fills with half sunken trees and stumps. Like riding thru a mine field. I usually put someone in the front of the boat just to watch for hazards. I sold my boat the first of this year, but I plan on getting another in the near future. I have notied prices are coming down now pretty quick since the lake is already being pulled down. Bet I can find a bargain in Caliboneya.


----------



## LondonNeil

I prefer a large canvas wing..... And crewing for a mate, that really keeps the costs down!


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> I'm baaack! 3 months after my surgery and I can finally get back on the wood. I can feel it so I'm taking it easy. This free load of sugar maple was loaded with a tractor with forks. Sweet! Teaching my hound to sniff out the spruce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice dog , train him well and you'll never freeze


----------



## MustangMike

Had a good time up at the cabin for the 3 day WE with my Daughter, SIL and 3 Grandkids. We shot guns, rode the ATV, cut and split wood, and went for hikes. The kids also found several ring neck snakes, toads, frogs and Red Effs! I've never seen a greater proliferation of ring neck snakes as there are up there! Under rocks and rounds, and in the wood pile. Sometimes you will roll a round and there are 3 of them! Luckily, they are harmless, and don't even try to bite you even if you pick them up.

We had 3 22s, 2 shot guns, a Bolt Action 223 and my Buffalo Bill Model 94 in 30-30 (with 26" octagon barrel). I put a peep sight on it, and had some "light" 110 grain hand loads for it that are very mild (I loaded them to shoot to the same point of aim as a 170 gr bullet and used them to hunt woodchucks). They are very mild to shoot, and everyone (except the 7 year old) tried it and liked it.

We had rain most of the day yesterday, so we went on a hike with our rain gear on! Today was beautiful and sunny, so we went for a ride on the ATV to visit some neighbors, and got stuck in a downpour and had to change clothes (we were drenched) as soon as we got back to the cabin). Then it got sunny again!

Some pics of the views from some of my neighbor's places. I started some "clearing cuts" for my own view, but decided to put a lid on it till MechanicMatt can come up and help me.


----------



## MustangMike

More pics ... the gun cabinet and this is why I ALWAYS bring my chainsaw when we go into the 2 mi long drive way! Matt sometimes goes up w/o one, and lectures don't seem to sink in!

This Red Maple delayed our arrival by a little bit.


----------



## Marine5068

I'm no wood snob, I'll take both...LoL


panolo said:


> People around here can have all the oak they want. Give me the sugar maple


----------



## Marine5068

MustangMike said:


> More pics ... the gun cabinet and this is why I ALWAYS bring my chainsaw when we go into the 2 mi long drive way! Matt sometimes goes up w/o one, and lectures don't seem to sink in!
> 
> This Red Maple delayed our arrival by a little bit.


Hey Mike,
Looks like me with my fishing rods, all lined up ready for a Musky hunt.


----------



## rarefish383

Ran up to my place in WV Sunday. A few weeks back a guy called from the power company and wanted permission to bring his equipment on our property. Sure, no problem. Got up there and this thing was sitting in the middle of my rifle range. I found them on youtube and a video of their small remote unit, pretty cool.


----------



## Philbert

Good Minnesota product!

First saw those (full-sized versions) down in Texas doing line clearance work along the highway. Hard to 'un-see' something like that!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Good Minnesota product!
> 
> First saw those (full-sized versions) down in Texas doing line clearance work along the highway. Hard to 'un-see' something like that!
> 
> Philbert


I bet, I'd still be watching it.


----------



## rarefish383

Now, the chopper that cleared them the last time was pretty cool too. Only problem they were clearing on opening day of deer season, on a mountain a few miles away. You could here the whop, whop, whop, of the chopper blades, then a high pitch, constant sound. Finally found out how the two sounds went together.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

sean donato said:


> Well guys, no wood getting for me today. Wife called when she went to pick our daughter up from daycare. Apparently the bus she was supposed to be on was late, then when the bus finally showed up (wife was there at this point) my daughter wasn't on the bus. I was on my way to get the wood but, made a quick u turn to go get my daughter. Wife beet me to the school, and my daughter wasn't there. The principal was just about having a heart attack when we explained what was going on. They went to call the busses to find out if she got on the wrong bus. She's 5 second day of school. Not allowed off the bus with out a parent or one of the day care lady's, and they employ a "bus assistant" that tells the kids when to get off the bus, via a tag that's hooked to their backpack. It all had to match up with the paper copy that they have. So everything had to match up before the kid can get off the bus. So in the midst of all this my wife's phone rings. Here it's another school. The lady said there were two kids dropped off and she found them playing in the playground, realized they didn't belong and called the number on their tags. The stupid "bus assistant" told my daughter and another kid to get off the bus at this other school, with a few older kids that were supposed to get off. I was pretty pissed about all this. The best part wad after I got my daughter, I checked the tag on her pack and it was correct. The principal assured us this would never happen again. Not how I wanted my afternoon to go. All ended well, fortunately the lady at the other school was leaving late and noticed the kids that didn't belong, and had the smarts to Check the tags out. Really makes you wonder about letting you kids in someone else's care, thank God she didn't get dropped off somewhere else.


A parent's worst nightmare... Kiddo just starting school & doesn't really have the mental tools to say, "Hey, this isn't where I'm supposed to be."


----------



## rarefish383

Glad all is well. Not wanting anyone to lose a job, but that assistant needs to go. There are reasons for redundant checks, and she missed them all.


----------



## svk

Hey guys.

First day of school here. Also first night kids are spending with their mom at "her" new house. I have had them for the last 6 weeks. Dad is stag tonight, maybe. 

Bought a new to me suburban so we can comfortably road trip again. 6 people plus a dog in the quad cab truck for 1200 miles each way was a bit cramped.


----------



## moresnow

What year Burb? I just sold the GMC version a week ago. Great vehicles.


----------



## sean donato

WetBehindtheEar said:


> A parent's worst nightmare... Kiddo just starting school & doesn't really have the mental tools to say, "Hey, this isn't where I'm supposed to be."





rarefish383 said:


> Glad all is well. Not wanting anyone to lose a job, but that assistant needs to go. There are reasons for redundant checks, and she missed them all.


We were informed by the school the issue had been taken care of. I don't know if that meant they fired the assistant, but my daughter got off the bus where she belonged today so all well again. Was quite the scare. Still don't trust them. Gave my daughter a speech about only getting off the bus if she sees Me, her mum, or her daycare lady. She seemed to get it. Now working on getting her to remember my phone number, kinda like hugging a cactus, lol, she looses interest after 717.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> We were informed by the school the issue had been taken care of. I don't know if that meant they fired the assistant, but my daughter got off the bus where she belonged today so all well again. Was quite the scare. Still don't trust them. Gave my daughter a speech about only getting off the bus if she sees Me, her mum, or her daycare lady. She seemed to get it. Now working on getting her to remember my phone number, kinda like hugging a cactus, lol, she looses interest after 717.


You gotta' be more creative man. Make up a little song with the number, maybe play hopscotch while you're skipping across the sidewalk singing the song.


----------



## Cowboy254

Lionsfan said:


> You gotta' be more creative man. Make up a little song with the number, maybe play hopscotch while you're skipping across the sidewalk singing the song.


Yeah, or buy chainsaws which when lined up have model numbers that match your phone number and park them beside her bed so it's the last thing she sees at night and the first thing in the morning. Endless possibilities!


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> Yeah, or buy chainsaws which when lined up have model numbers that match your phone number and park them beside her bed so it's the last thing she sees at night and the first thing in the morning. Endless possibilities!


That's grand that is lol.


----------



## sean donato

On a different note, I finally picked up my new to me air compressor. 7hp Campbell hausfield 60 gallon. Should work a bit better then my 4hp 20 gallon CH. Got it in the house, changed the oil and hooked up my water separator. Took a wile had to dig up fittings for it. Pretty happy with it. Rated for almost 11cfm @90 psi. Beats the 6 my other is rated at. Only thing I didn't care for is it makes a lot of water and my little one doesn't. Just something I'll have to keep after. Going to get an auto tank drain for it and may be a dessicant filter instead of the cartridge filter I currently have. Wife wasn't super happy when she saw it, quite a bit bigger then she thought it would be lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, it was 57 years ago on the day after labor day that I was finally allowed to go fishing with the men on salt water! My Grandpa scheduled the trip out of Montauk every year the day after labor day. I think it was the only day of the year that my Dad went fishing, but in 1964, at age 12, I got to go!

We caught 84 Bluefish that day (6 people on the boat), and all the men got tired of reeling them in, so I got to do more than my share!

A day I will always remember!


----------



## MustangMike

Back then boats did not have rod holders, it had 3 fighting chairs, so each rod was always manned. Also, they did not have umbrella rigs or surgical tube lures.

They trolled White and Yellow feathered jigs baited with pork rind. I went every year after that for a few years. Then, as folks got older, stuff changed.

The Bluefish were plentiful and pretty large, and some years we had Striped Bass mixed in.


----------



## farmer steve

Lionsfan said:


> You gotta' be more creative man. Make up a little song with the number, maybe play hopscotch while you're skipping across the sidewalk singing the song.


I've met Sean and he doesn't quite seem like a hopscotch guy.


----------



## svk

moresnow said:


> What year Burb? I just sold the GMC version a week ago. Great vehicles.


2013 with 91k. Rust free, looks like nobody has ever riden in the back two rows of seats.


----------



## svk

Unfortunately and surprisingly my well loved 07 Yukon hasn’t sold yet. I’m down to $3250 and no serious bites. But if I can’t get a couple grand out of it, I’ll drive it till it dies.


----------



## moresnow

Sounds like you found a good truck. Tough to do in this part of the country. 
Selling off the older Burby's can be tough. Nothing like selling a similar year pickup.
Hell with it I'm getting a Prius True story.


----------



## MustangMike

I hear stories from several people of traveling hundreds of miles and across several States to find decent deals on PU trucks!


----------



## svk

I’m hoping my plow truck will make it one more year without needing major work. Then I’m going to pick up a newer pickup from down south that hasn’t seen salt to use as my plow/wood hauling vehicle.


----------



## moresnow

That's the idea. Look at South MO or beyond. The other option for fine older trucks is the PNW. Loaded with good stuff! Bit of a travel hassle getting out and back but it appeared worth it on my travels. I really don't even look closely at much for trucks in the upper Midwest. Amazing how even late model stuff is rusting away!


----------



## MustangMike

We introduced MechanicMatt to Bluefishing at a much earlier age! I'm wearing the hat, and his Dad is in the other pic.

That was my Dad's 25' Bayliner (named Colleen) out of Shark River Inlet in NJ.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> 2013 with 91k. Rust free, looks like nobody has ever riden in the back two rows of seats.


Congrats, sounds sweet.


svk said:


> Unfortunately and surprisingly my well loved 07 Yukon hasn’t sold yet. I’m down to $3250 and no serious bites. But if I can’t get a couple grand out of it, I’ll drive it till it dies.


How many miles on it, even a rusty one goes for that around here, they move fast when listed. Those yrs seemed to rust real bad though.


MustangMike said:


> I hear stories from several people of traveling hundreds of miles and across several States to find decent deals on PU trucks!


I think its totally worth it. When you look at the rust buckets we have listed here taking a couple days off to buy something rust free for the same price is fair. 
Have I ever said I hate rust  .

I drove 5hrs for my excursion last yr, no rust. My suburban was out of Oregon, but the guy I got it from brought it out here and I only drove 1.5hrs to get it. Snagged it up in the town of Flint, not far from @Flint Mitch .
When I'm looking for a new ride I search "no rust", "rust free", "down south", out west", and sometimes "clean".


----------



## Philbert

Weird year for the lawn. Due to the heat and drought, mowing it for only the third time this season. As a side effect of COVID, our backyard has become the defacto neighborhood dog park, which has left it looking like an inner city playground.￼

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I've only cut mine 3 or 4 times, it's just not growing. I think I've worked out it's deficient in nitrogen because of the 'saw chips left on the lawn, slowly rotting and robbing the nitrogen. If the 10kg bag of weed and feed looks like it changes things I'll but more in the spring


----------



## sean donato

My yards could be mowed nearly twice a week right now, I hate mowing so it gets mowed once every other week. Best thing that happens is when my dog pees and it kills the grass. Did I meantime I hate mowing grass?


----------



## chipper1

I was just out moving trailers around and whatnot, and noticed how li ours has grown since last weeks mowing. Seems it will be slowing down for the year fro here on out, which means cooler weather .
Looked at the split pile that will probably all be sold this year, the rounds from the mulberry, and a few odd sticks of locust out back, soon I'll be back to noodling and splitting as well as delivering a bunch of wood. 
Nice to see the woodshed is read to go too, fires inside aren't too far off.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Congrats, sounds sweet.
> 
> How many miles on it, even a rusty one goes for that around here, they move fast when listed. Those yrs seemed to rust real bad though.
> 
> I think its totally worth it. When you look at the rust buckets we have listed here taking a couple days off to buy something rust free for the same price is fair.
> Have I ever said I hate rust  .
> 
> I drove 5hrs for my excursion last yr, no rust. My suburban was out of Oregon, but the guy I got it from brought it out here and I only drove 1.5hrs to get it. Snagged it up in the town of Flint, not far from @Flint Mitch .
> When I'm looking for a new ride I search "no rust", "rust free", "down south", out west", and sometimes "clean".


The 329k miles....and i was truthful in my ad about what it needed. I have had two offers from somewhat shady characters that I would probably have accepted had they actually showed.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The 329k miles....and i was truthful in my ad about what it needed. I have had two offers from somewhat shady characters that I would probably have accepted had they actually showed.


300k is the new 200k lol.
Still should sell, if not now then probably this fall.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> 300k is the new 200k lol.
> Still should sell, if not now then probably this fall.


If I can get at least 1500 it is worth selling....less than that and I will just run it till it dies. It has three tires on it with over 50 percent life and I have two additional used ones to throw on the last one that needs replacing.


----------



## old CB

My wife’s uncle died yesterday, Tony Perez, one of the finest people I’ve known. My son and I each treasure a handmade leather wallet that Tony made for each of us. Mine is stamped “TP 08/04”—I’ve carried it ever since. Tony was a great prankster. In his honor, I’ll repeat one of his stories.

In the mud room where I kept feed sacks for livestock, a rat got in. So I set a trap, a #1 muskrat trap because that’s what I had. The next night I heard commotion out there, and rushed out eager to find my rat. But I’d caught my cat instead. The trap had ruined her foreleg and I had to amputate it. But it healed well, and I made a wooden leg for her, strapped it on, and she got along well. You’d hear her walking—tap, tap, tap, thud. She did real well with that wooden leg.

But I still had to trap the rat. So I set the same trap again (the cat wouldn’t go near it). Some days went by and I heard a racket out there.

Nothing in the trap, but there was my cat with the rat in a chokehold and she was beating it over the head with her wooden leg.


----------



## rarefish383

For you guys out in Ohio, and other straight wall deer zones, I hope to have it ready for next year. A .430 that will fit in a Savage 99 magazine. It will only work in the 99C's, won't fit in the rotary mags.


----------



## svk

That’s cool!


----------



## MustangMike

I've loaded the pointed Hornady LeverEvolution bullets in both my 348 and 30-30 this year.

Unfortunately, they stopped selling the 348 bullets (they now only sell the fully loaded ammo). A shame, they shoot well with the same powder used for previous bullets.

The 30-30 was more difficult to get things to work well, but IMO it is worth doing. The Marlin guns s/b no problem as they have a 1-10 twist and can handle more pressure than a model 94.

The Model 94 has a 1-12 twist, and the 30 cal bullets are both pointed and have a boat tail, so they are harder to stabilize. (The 348 bullets are just pointed). The 30 cal bullets in a 94 need to be driven faster to stabilize them, which at Model 94 pressures can only be done by obtaining the LeverEvolution powder. (Specifically designed to provide more velocity for 30-30, 32 Special and 35 Rem at low pressure).

Luckily, the powder is available at reasonable prices. With the increased MV and greatly increased BC, the new 30-30 load provides as much energy at 200 yds as the old loads do at 100 yds.

Unfortunately, they also shoot much higher than traditional bullets, so you will need to adjust your sights (about 5-6" high at 100 yds).

I also installed peep sights on both rifles to aid my old eyes with shot placement.

FYI, hand loading the 30-30 with current day prices is about 70 cents per round for this bullet, the factory loaded bullets are about $2.30 per round.


----------



## husqvarna257

I finally started to split the huge rounds. I had one that was 28" round and 29" long, it's all fresh maple. The log grapple picked it up but it couldn't get enough height to put it on the splitter, my loader is still dialed down from the dealer when I bought it. I cut it in half and got it on the splitter and enjoyed watching it pop in half. Since I was outside all day I did up 2 huge racks of ribs. Fresh maple wood smoked for 6 hours made for ribs that tried to fall apart coming off the smoker. Last week I finally got some CCI .22 mag polymer tip ammo. expensive but worth it if any coyote gets near the chicken coops.


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> I finally started to split the huge rounds.


When I first read this I swear I thought you were referring to:

‘ . . . _the pointed Hornady LeverEvolution bullets in both my 348 and 30-30_’, or

‘ _A .430 that will fit in a Savage 99 magazine_’ !

WTF? Referring to firewood ‘rounds’ in this thread???

Philbert


----------



## husqvarna257

Philbert said:


> When I first read this I swear I thought you were referring to:
> 
> ‘ . . . _the pointed Hornady LeverEvolution bullets in both my 348 and 30-30_’, or
> 
> ‘ _A .430 that will fit in a Savage 99 magazine_’ !
> 
> WTF? Referring to firewood ‘rounds’ in this thread???
> 
> Philbert



Why not call them rounds? It's what I've heard them called and I must not be alone. It shows up if you search "firewood rounds". 
People also ask

What are firewood rounds?​

Even though most fireplaces can fit a piece of wood longer than 16 inches, firewood is cut to fit in the cord and not the fireplace. A tree is usually cut up into 8-foot logs, a length easy to haul out of the forest. These are then cut up into *six 16-inch "rounds*," which are split into firewood.

How to Cut Firewood at the Standard Lengths | Hunker​https://www.hunker.com › how-to-cut-firewood-at-the-sta.. 
A video on this

And yes I was happy to get 50 rounds of .22 Mag. cci Hornday v max bullets 22wmr polymer tip , It was expensive but worth it. Great varmint round.


----------



## husqvarna257

David Chipman nomination withdrawal

*FAIRFAX, Va.* — The National Rifle Association today celebrates a major victory for our members and law-abiding gun owners as news reports indicate the nomination of David Chipman to head the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives will be withdrawn.

If we did not have the NRA and plenty of good members I would hate to think where we would be.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Why not call them rounds? It's what I've heard them called and I must not be alone. It shows up if you search "firewood rounds".
> People also ask​​What are firewood rounds?​
> 
> Even though most fireplaces can fit a piece of wood longer than 16 inches, firewood is cut to fit in the cord and not the fireplace. A tree is usually cut up into 8-foot logs, a length easy to haul out of the forest. These are then cut up into *six 16-inch "rounds*," which are split into firewood.
> 
> How to Cut Firewood at the Standard Lengths | Hunker​https://www.hunker.com › how-to-cut-firewood-at-the-sta..
> A video on this
> 
> And yes I was happy to get 50 rounds of .22 Mag. cci Hornday v max bullets 22wmr polymer tip , It was expensive but worth it. Great varmint round.



How much do they run?


----------



## LondonNeil

It's just philbert's humour, you'll get to know him soon enough


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> Why not call them rounds?


Absolutely call them ‘firewood rounds'! 

I was commenting more on the frequent discussion of firearms and ammunition ‘rounds’ in the ‘Scrounging Firewood’ thread, but my initial reaction was genuine confusion. 

PS - I posted this reply yesterday, but it appears to have been lost in the recent forum maintenance. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

I see someone had fun with the link re-directions on this page for a while…when I visited yesterday it took me to a different forum.


----------



## MustangMike

I really don't like talking about 9/11 because it still haunts me. Even though I did not loose anyone I knew personally, I used to work in 2 WTC (first on the 25th floor, then on the 82nd floor). I no longer worked at WTC when the attack occurred, but I remember my Daughter saying a friend's parent did not come home.

I had to drive to a meeting in the Bronx that day. As I was stuck in traffic, I saw the smoke coming out of the top of tower 1. We thought it was an accident. When I arrived for the meeting, they ushered us into another room that had a TV, and we saw the second tower have been hit. The guy who had traveled down from Albany wanted to have the meeting. I told him that I was sorry but that we were at war and I had to get home. I had to go North, but all of the bridges into the City were closed, so there was a horrific traffic jam. I drove on the left shoulder of the road for several miles in order to make it home that day. I don't think I would have made it if I had left a little later.

We should all remember the almost 3,000 lives lost that day, and especially the first responders who rushed in when everyone else was trying to get out.

The trade centers were originally built for State workers, in this way they did not have to comply with NYC building code, just the Federal code. (Of course, they moved us out when the rental values got too high) In addition, they did some other "unique" things that turned out to be troubling. Building code 101 says you do not get a C of O unless you have both a door in the front, and one in the back, which make it less likely for you to be trapped in a fire. Translated to sky scrapers, they (almost all) have stair wells in opposite corners. Not the WTC, it had 3 stairwells all in the center of the building, wrapped around the elevators. I have watched the plane crash videos dozens of times, they would not have taken out stairwells if they were in opposite corners. In addition, there were questions about the fireproofing of the steel beams, but I do not have the expertise to comment on this.

When I worked on the 82 floor I told everyone I worked with we needed parachutes. They all thought I was crazy and said the windows don't open and are unbreakable glass. I responded that the glass would break, and did they notice this was the ONLY place we ever worked that did not have fire drills? One co worker said "what do you think your chances would be with a parachute?" I responded "a heck of a lot better than not having one". When I see the people jumping out of the windows holding hands I want to cry. The image is still burned into my mind.

We are having a beautiful sunny day here today, I hope you all are also. Enjoy it, time is precious.


----------



## mountainguyed67

husqvarna257 said:


> Why not call them rounds?



I don’t know what else to call them. It’s just one of many words with more than one use.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This has happened twice in the last week and a half, apparently they’re hiring people who have never been to the mountains and sending them down with a load first day.


----------



## LondonNeil

Mike, I was in Dallas on a week long business trip, got stuck when the flights suspended and was there an extra week. I was regularly in the US before and after, either Yonkers, LA or Dallas. Each visit gave a different and much more personal picture of how the attack hit all Americans than could ever be gained from the media. I remember a young girl serving in a Red Lobster that my colleagues and I ate in every evening on a Dallas trip a few months after. The place was quiet and she served is every evening, and we enjoyed chatting. She was determined to join the army and protect her country. Commendable, but it struck me how young and (typically Texan?) Unworldly wise she was.

Thoughts with the WTC victims, the firefighters, and the many that served in Afghanistan.

However since today is my eldest's 6th birthday it's a happy day here.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Scrounged some oak today.


----------



## Logger nate

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Scrounged some oak today.



That’s pretty cool. Have been thinking about one of those capstan winches for skidding wood for awhile.


----------



## old CB

I have a portable winch (capstan winch), same as in that video. Hardly ever use it. No disrespect to Woodchuckcanuck, but the pickup the winch was attached to will haul four or six times the load that the winch will, and do it quicker. Used to love my winch till one day my helper asked, Why don't we just pull with the pickup? Which is what I've been doing ever since. 

The winch comes into play in that rare instance where we cannot get a pickup anywhere near. We used it one time earlier this summer. But most of the time the winch just lives on the shop floor.

Usually I hang a block in a tree, so the haul line is elevated to reduce friction on the ground. Can also turn corners with a block or two (as the winch can also). But the pickup (or a tractor) has multiple times the power of the winch.

One caveat: I can operate the winch myself, as I always have eyes on the load as it travels and can quit pulling in case of a problem. Due to the speed and power of the pickup, I watch and direct the pull while my helper operates the pickup. Sometimes I do it on my own, but in that situation I go slow with plenty of stop and check. Only time I ever busted a rope was pulling a hefty log that encountered a hidden stump which stopped its travel. Sounded like a shotgun (10,500 average breaking strength on the rope). A contractor working nearby came rushing out of the house. The homeowner, retired Coast Guard, never blinked. He knew immediately--"That was the rope parting."


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

old CB said:


> I have a portable winch (capstan winch), same as in that video. Hardly ever use it. No disrespect to Woodchuckcanuck, but the pickup the winch was attached to will haul four or six times the load that the winch will, and do it quicker. Used to love my winch till one day my helper asked, Why don't we just pull with the pickup? Which is what I've been doing ever since.
> 
> The winch comes into play in that rare instance where we cannot get a pickup anywhere near. We used it one time earlier this summer. But most of the time the winch just lives on the shop floor.
> 
> Usually I hang a block in a tree, so the haul line is elevated to reduce friction on the ground. Can also turn corners with a block or two (as the winch can also). But the pickup (or a tractor) has multiple times the power of the winch.
> 
> One caveat: I can operate the winch myself, as I always have eyes on the load as it travels and can quit pulling in case of a problem. Due to the speed and power of the pickup, I watch and direct the pull while my helper operates the pickup. Sometimes I do it on my own, but in that situation I go slow with plenty of stop and check. Only time I ever busted a rope was pulling a hefty log that encountered a hidden stump which stopped its travel. Sounded like a shotgun (10,500 average breaking strength on the rope). A contractor working nearby came rushing out of the house. The homeowner, retired Coast Guard, never blinked. He knew immediately--"That was the rope parting."


One thing prevented us from using just the Sterling truck. We were on someone else's property and they wanted the least amount of damage to their grass. Tracks made by the Sterling truck would of rutted the field, the truck weighs 22,000 lbs. Second, the logs being on the downward slope, pulling with the Sterling would of buried the rope at the top of the hill causing more damage. I don't use it much either , only a couple times a year, but it earns its keep when needed.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Logger nate said:


> That’s pretty cool. Have been thinking about one of those capstan winches for skidding wood for awhile.


You can use them vertically too, for raising or lowering limbs , etc. I haven't needed that option yet.


----------



## farmer steve

woodchuckcanuck said:


> You can use them vertically too, for raising or lowering limbs , etc. I haven't needed that option yet.


Morning WCC. OOOPs wrong thread.


----------



## svk

It was the greatest tragedy of our lifetimes (hopefully). I’m utterly disgusted that a lot of people are now supporting the individuals who were behind this as well as those who celebrated after the fact.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Ryan A said:


> Crazy weather but all good here.
> 
> You typically don’t associate tornadoes with South Eastern Pa but there were multiple tornadoes reported around us.
> Psuiewalsh and Bostonstrongboy1965 are out in Chester County near Oxford and they had one rip through there.
> 
> Another one ripped through Fort Washington, Pa In Montgomery County, just north of us and partially ripped the roof off of a high school building.
> 
> Fingers crossed that no one got injured.


We are good. @Bostonstrongboy1965 was probably a couple miles from it's path. I think 7 houses were condemned. Some right across the street from the elementary school. Good thing it happened after most children were home. I got stuck at work for 30 minutes. Family shelter Ed in basement


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I really don't like talking about 9/11 because it still haunts me. Even though I did not loose anyone I knew personally, I used to work in 2 WTC (first on the 25th floor, then on the 82nd floor). I no longer worked at WTC when the attack occurred, but I remember my Daughter saying a friend's parent did not come home.
> 
> I had to drive to a meeting in the Bronx that day. As I was stuck in traffic, I saw the smoke coming out of the top of tower 1. We thought it was an accident. When I arrived for the meeting, they ushered us into another room that had a TV, and we saw the second tower have been hit. The guy who had traveled down from Albany wanted to have the meeting. I told him that I was sorry but that we were at war and I had to get home. I had to go North, but all of the bridges into the City were closed, so there was a horrific traffic jam. I dove on the left shoulder of the road for several miles in order to make it home that day. I don't think I would have made it if I had left a little later.
> 
> We should all remember the almost 3,000 lives lost that day, and especially the first responders who rushed in when everyone else was trying to get out.
> 
> The trade centers were originally built for State workers, in this way they did not have to comply with NYC building code, just the Federal code. (Of course, they moved us out when the rental values got too high) In addition, they did some other "unique" things that turned out to be troubling. Building code 101 says you do not get a C of O unless you have both a door in the front, and one in the back, which make it less likely for you to be trapped in a fire. Translated to sky scrapers, they (almost all) have stair wells in opposite corners. Not the WTC, it had 3 stairwells all in the center of the building, wrapped around the elevators. I have watched the plane crash videos dozens of times, they would not have taken out stairwells if they were in opposite corners. In addition, there were questions about the fireproofing of the steel beams, but I do not have the expertise to comment on this.
> 
> When I worked on the 82 floor I told everyone I worked with we needed parachutes. They all thought I was crazy and said the windows don't open and are unbreakable glass. I responded that the glass would break, and did they notice this was the ONLY place we ever worked that did not have fire drills? One co worker said "what do you think your chances would be with a parachute?" I responded "a heck of a lot better than not having one". When I see the people jumping out of the windows holding hands I want to cry. The image is still burned into my mind.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day here today, I hope you all are also. Enjoy it, time is precious.


We didnt hear from my BIL for 3 days no cell service and phones hard lines were overwhelmed. He was a NY state court officer and he was in Manhatten at the time afterwards they moved him to Goshen NY . They rushed them all down to the site prior to the second strike . He was also a Lt in the Bloomingburg Fd so they released him to the NYFD - he witnessed the collapse . He finally got a message out via his fire dept that he was ok. Lost a few friends that were Washingtonville Fd members and full time NYFD members that we rode with .


----------



## SS396driver

Getting ready for winter . One of four loads going into the ricks in the basement


----------



## sean donato

9-11. I'll never forget that day. Was in history class, the teacher put the TV on. Kids were getting pulled out of class left and right. Just horrible to see it all happen. I really feel for everyone that lost loved ones and friends that day. Very grateful for the people that were working to save the ones trapped inside, and hate the people that did it. I will never forget it.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I was just out moving trailers around and whatnot, and noticed how li ours has grown since last weeks mowing. Seems it will be slowing down for the year fro here on out, which means cooler weather .
> Looked at the split pile that will probably all be sold this year, the rounds from the mulberry, and a few odd sticks of locust out back, soon I'll be back to noodling and splitting as well as delivering a bunch of wood.
> Nice to see the woodshed is read to go too, fires inside aren't too far off.
> View attachment 928646


You ain't kidding. My garden was producing tomatoes and beans faster than my wife and I could pick for a 3 week period. Things came to a screeching halt over the last week. Our hummingbirds have packed up and left and we're seeing big flocks of songbirds staging up to head south. Temps have been dipping into the 40's overnight, and the Lions will be coming on shortly for their first ass-whipping of the season.
Yep, fall is here.


----------



## Philbert

We now have a second season for dandelions popping up. I don't recall pulling fall dandelions, especially, in these numbers, but maybe I am forgetting things with age.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> We now have a second season for dandelions popping up. I don't recall pulling fall dandelions, especially, in these numbers, but maybe I am forgetting things with age.
> 
> Philbert


Probably because the second bloom never happened this summer due to drought?


----------



## Logger nate

Moved to different area for work, cut a load of wood to bring home after work Thursday
60 miles on a rough road but at least didn’t go home empty and the Ford rides better that way. Did a little hunting after work too
Didn't see much here but almost had a shot at a big mulie buck on the way home. 
Some places pulling wood out with my pickup wood work but most places I cut are single lane roads and I’m by myself so capstan or chainsaw winch I think wood be much better. On hold for now sense I have access to trees that are right next to road with the recent die off’s.


----------



## sean donato

I'm currently the only one back my lane that doesn't/hasn't had dandelion issues. Only real yard maintenance I do in spring and fall is put that weed and feed stuff down. Doesn't seem to help the grass much, but no yellow wave across the yard either. Also may help I let my grass get about 8" high before I fire the mower up. 
As to the temp it seems sumer is hanging on for a bit longer, 80 something out today and supposed to be hot the next couple of days as well. I'm ready for fall.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> You ain't kidding. My garden was producing tomatoes and beans faster than my wife and I could pick for a 3 week period. Things came to a screeching halt over the last week. Our hummingbirds have packed up and left and we're seeing big flocks of songbirds staging up to head south. Temps have been dipping into the 40's overnight, and the Lions will be coming on shortly for their first ass-whipping of the season.
> Yep, fall is here.


I noticed yesterday that the grass is starting to die back already, I was kinda surprised by that. Looks like I'll have a couple more mows, then it will primarily be leaf management. The timing works well for me as I need to get some wood delivered and two or three tree jobs done and then start splitting again. Sold a splitter this week and bought another as well, 2 more to sell yet.
Today the leaves were falling off the black locust a little heavier, cherry trees will be next. Usually the locust fall from July on, this yr they were a bit wet, I think it was from how wet it had been. Now we need some rain again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Scrounged some oak today.




Why pull it all that way? Ground too soft?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why pull it all that way? Ground too soft?


Ground too steep to drive down. If I was in a 4x4, sure. But not in the Sterling.


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> How much do they run?


The 22wmr poly tip CCI was $21, they only had one or I would buy more. I thought this was expensive until I checked online prices, wow. I guess I am stuck in time and remember getting Chinese 7.62 39 for $90 for 1,000 rounds. Yep it was dirty ammo but the price was so good shooting all day was nothing.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> The 22wmr poly tip CCI was $21, they only had one or I would buy more. I thought this was expensive until I checked online prices, wow. I guess I am stuck in time and remember getting Chinese 7.62 39 for $90 for 1,000 rounds. Yep it was dirty ammo but the price was so good shooting all day was nothing.


I'll keep an eye out for it and let you know what I see. When I order anything online I buy a bunch to either get free shipping or to get my cost per item down. It's hard for me to pay full retail at the old prices, let alone at today's , but when it comes to necessities you do what you have to. I spent more on my last order than what I paid for the 2008 Toyota Camry I recently bought . But I try to look at it from the perspective that I saved so much on the Camry that the order was covered, it helps me justify it mentally .


----------



## chipper1

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Ground too steep to drive down. If I was in a 4x4, sure. But not in the Sterling.


Yeah, but then you could have used the winch to pull yourself out .
I've wanted one of those for when I couldn't get my tractor into a tight spot, but I've always managed to work with what I have.
Not sure I posted these here, this was a job I did last month.


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it and let you know what I see. When I order anything online I buy a bunch to either get free shipping or to get my cost per item down. It's hard for me to pay full retail at the old prices, let alone at today's , but when it comes to necessities you do what you have to. I spent more on my last order than what I paid for the 2008 Toyota Camry I recently bought . But I try to look at it from the perspective that I saved so much on the Camry that the order was covered, it helps me justify it mentally .


Unfortunately I live in the peoples repulic of Mass and mail order ammo is not allowed. Waiting on the weekly roll of toilet paper, loaf of white bread and bottle of vodka. I sure hope I can trade the vodka for bourbon.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but then you could have used the winch to pull yourself out .
> I've wanted one of those for when I couldn't get my tractor into a tight spot, but I've always managed to work with what I have.
> Not sure I posted these here, this was a job I did last month.
> View attachment 929272
> 
> View attachment 929270
> 
> View attachment 929273
> 
> View attachment 929271


Winches are indispensable, i have a 12k on my trailer 1001 uses. Quite a few times I've had it snaked through the woods off several blocks to latch onto a log, hang up or whatever else to make life easier. Have a wireless and wired remote for it. Biggest issue I've had is when working on a down hill I've had to anchor the truck a few times, on a heavy pull.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it and let you know what I see. When I order anything online I buy a bunch to either get free shipping or to get my cost per item down. It's hard for me to pay full retail at the old prices, let alone at today's , but when it comes to necessities you do what you have to. I spent more on my last order than what I paid for the 2008 Toyota Camry I recently bought . But I try to look at it from the perspective that I saved so much on the Camry that the order was covered, it helps me justify it mentally .


I bought some 22 wmr early this sumer, 2 boxes at shydas. Think I paid $17.00 a box. CCI maxi mag 40gr hp. Not a super deal, and I didn't need it, but it was the same as what I currently shoot and the new ammo I bought in bulk for it is 33 gr polymer tip stuff from remington. Bought quite a few boxes of that back after the last ammo shortage.


----------



## SS396driver

Seems like everything is early this year . Already picked the peaches and now the apples are falling of the trees with the slightest wind . This was on the ground from two of the eight trees 
But I gots apple pie for dessert tonight


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Seems like everything is early this year . Already picked the peaches and now the apples are falling of the trees with the slightest wind . This was on the ground from two of the eight trees
> But I gots apple pie for dessert tonightView attachment 929314
> View attachment 929313


Wish my apples looked half as good. Old trees. Probably should just cut them down so I won't have to mow around them any more but I keep hoping for a good year.


----------



## Bostonstrongboy1965

psuiewalsh said:


> We are good. @Bostonstrongboy1965 was probably a couple miles from it's path. I think 7 houses were condemned. Some right across the street from the elementary school. Good thing it happened after most children were home. I got stuck at work for 30 minutes. Family shelter Ed in basement


Thanks for the shout out, Keith! Yes, that tornado went just to the west of my property by about a mile to a mile and a quarter. I drove around as much as I could to see the extent of the damage, and it looked like a lawn mower had taken out a swath of trees, cutting right across route 1 just below 896. My wife was trying to get home from Delaware that day from her job, and had to keep detouring due to road closures. Grateful we had no damage other than the lower part of the property was totally flooded more than I had ever seen it in 20 years there. Our church is helping out as many of the people as they can with repairs and donations. Hope you guys are okay!


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Seems like everything is early this year . Already picked the peaches and now the apples are falling of the trees with the slightest wind . This was on the ground from two of the eight trees
> But I gots apple pie for dessert tonightView attachment 929314
> View attachment 929313


Those pies are a thing of beauty!

I am a better chef than I am a baker. I bake my pies and cakes in cast iron skillets. They turn out great but I am not so good with dough that they look pretty like that. One step at a time though LOL.


----------



## psuiewalsh

SS396driver said:


> Seems like everything is early this year . Already picked the peaches and now the apples are falling of the trees with the slightest wind . This was on the ground from two of the eight trees
> But I gots apple pie for dessert tonightView attachment 929314
> View attachment 929313


Dad's having a hard time with European hornets they are eating his with no mercy


----------



## dancan

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Ground too steep to drive down. If I was in a 4x4, sure. But not in the Sterling.


If you have a Portawinch you can get the bigger spool to increase line speed but trade off a bit of power for some of the models .









Capstan Drums with Rope Guides


Capstan drums can be replaced on winches when worn out or in order to increase either the speed or the capacity of the winch, depending on the model. All drum sizes are supplied with their corresponding rope guide and screw(s). Refer to the chart below to see the winches performances with the...




www.portablewinch.ca


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-airport-20th-anniversary-9-11-1.6171177


----------



## ElevatorGuy

No firewood work, prepping for grass seed. Lots of firewood in the pics though!


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Wish my apples looked half as good. Old trees. Probably should just cut them down so I won't have to mow around them any more but I keep hoping for a good year.


These apple trees are old to but I have been pruning them every February. The apples are coming in better . I have three I just planted so they wont produce for a few years. Also planted two pear trees to replace the ones that got blight and died off


svk said:


> Those pies are a thing of beauty!
> 
> I am a better chef than I am a baker. I bake my pies and cakes in cast iron skillets. They turn out great but I am not so good with dough that they look pretty like that. One step at a time though LOL.


I take no credit for the pies my wife is the Baker 


psuiewalsh said:


> Dad's having a hard time with European hornets they are eating his with no mercy


That stinks


----------



## SS396driver

The pie turned out great . And tonight I got a bonus fresh out of the oven bannana muffin


----------



## chipper1

Anyone want me to pick this up for them, not far from me.
It will probably be there a while unless someone desperate for wood with an OWB see's the ad.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What type?


----------



## svk

Well I entered the wrong password and was temporarily locked out. It must have timed out as they let me back in now LOL.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want me to pick this up for them, not far from me.
> It will probably be there a while unless someone desperate for wood with an OWB see's the ad.
> View attachment 929571


I'd be on that like a shot if it were within 30 miles of me. Looks to be all hardwood. Iburn a lot of willow and poplar as that is about all that is available regularly. I lucked into a batch of Locust Borer killed locust back in the 90s and 00s. Still have some 60 cord of that still in the stash.


----------



## muddstopper

turnkey4099 said:


> I'd be on that like a shot if it were within 30 miles of me. Looks to be all hardwood. Iburn a lot of willow and poplar as that is about all that is available regularly. I lucked into a batch of Locust Borer killed locust back in the 90s and 00s. Still have some 60 cord of that still in the stash.


looks more like pine to me.


----------



## MustangMike

Harvested my Butternut squash today. Got 16 and still have some green ones on, which is not too bad considering I started with 12 plants in 6 mounds and an early T Storm took out one mound and several of the "doubles". All the ones harvested look to be in good condition.

And yes, those are new Shagbark Hickory handles on the wheelbarrow! One of the Maple ones broke when I loaded it heavy with gravel. Hopefully the Watco Teak Oil will protect them from decay!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Harvested my Butternut squash today. Got 16 and still have some green ones on, which is not too bad considering I started with 12 plants in 6 mounds and an early T Storm took out one mound and several of the "doubles". All the ones harvested look to be in good condition.
> 
> And yes, those are new Shagbark Hickory handles on the wheelbarrow! One of the Maple ones broke when I loaded it heavy with gravel. Hopefully the Watco Teak Oil will protect them from decay!


The Wadca!!! (Reference to Buckin Billy Ray)


----------



## Ryan A

Camera on my phone stinks, but I picked up this pile of pine in West Philadelphia. Happend to be driving through to take my daughter to a doctors appointment, saw it and did a quick U-Turn to swing back and load it up.

Not my preference but split easy and will be perfect to burn for fire pits.


----------



## old CB

turnkey4099 said:


> I'd be on that like a shot if it were within 30 miles of me. Looks to be all hardwood. Iburn a lot of willow and poplar as that is about all that is available regularly. I lucked into a batch of Locust Borer killed locust back in the 90s and 00s. Still have some 60 cord of that still in the stash.


Harry,
You have 60 cord of locust stashed, and you're burning willow and poplar? Are you planning to live to 115 yrs? You are my hero--still going strong at 86. What are you saving the locust for?

I wouldn't burn willow or poplar on a bet. Turned down a good pile of aspen (poplar family) yesterday.

Maybe willow is different in your part of the world, but I wouldn't leave my driveway for that crap. And it grows on my property and up and down the creek.

(Yeah, that stuff looks like pine to me.)


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> What type?


Red pine, want to swing by and grab it , it's still there!
I got a 4x8 trailer load I scrounged up today you can have too .
Tree works a Birch, but somebody has to do it .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I'd be on that like a shot if it were within 30 miles of me. Looks to be all hardwood. Iburn a lot of willow and poplar as that is about all that is available regularly. I lucked into a batch of Locust Borer killed locust back in the 90s and 00s. Still have some 60 cord of that still in the stash.


I think it's about 5 min from my house, but I have a good amount of wood here already. It's all pine, but there are two small oaks on the left side front of the picture, and some other hardwoods behind the still standing pine in the background . Once I get the current split pile delivered then I'll start bringing some home, I'm trying hard not to make the place look any worse than it already does.


----------



## chipper1

Just saw this one, this might be fun . Too bad it all looks green.
This is why the pine is still there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> want to swing by and grab it



I’ll be right by, wait out front.


----------



## turnkey4099

old CB said:


> Harry,
> You have 60 cord of locust stashed, and you're burning willow and poplar? Are you planning to live to 115 yrs? You are my hero--still going strong at 86. What are you saving the locust for?
> 
> I wouldn't burn willow or poplar on a bet. Turned down a good pile of aspen (poplar family) yesterday.
> 
> Maybe willow is different in your part of the world, but I wouldn't leave my driveway for that crap. And it grows on my property and up and down the creek.
> 
> (Yeah, that stuff looks like pine to me.)



I mix half willow or other 'junk' wood, half locust. I burn 6-7 cord a year. No, I probably don't need any more wood but the cut/split/stack/carry/clean up keeps me active and able to still swing saws around at 86. I won't give up the 'wooding' until I can't do the work any more.


----------



## turnkey4099

muddstopper said:


> looks more like pine to me.



I don't see anything but hardwood in the background.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I think it's about 5 min from my house, but I have a good amount of wood here already. It's all pine, but there are two small oaks on the left side front of the picture, and some other hardwoods behind the still standing pine in the background . Once I get the current split pile delivered then I'll start bringing some home, I'm trying hard not to make the place look any worse than it already does.



Ah, pine around there must be different than here. Here a pine tree almost always has limbs visible on stems that high.


----------



## sean donato

Got another trailer, this one is off my other uncle (the one I work for part time) should be bringing it home here soon, 16ft 10k lbs utility trailer. Fits the gap I have. I love my deck over but with a 20 foot deck and close to 10 foot of tounge it's a bugger to get into some places. This also sits lower to the ground so loading will be easier. Already has stake pockets, so I'm planning on making some short sides for it, and hopefully scrounge up enough steel to make a log arch for the back of it. So far it needs a coat of paint, brakes, winch, tool box and a decent jack. The jack will be first, then brakes and paint. I hate those stupid round with the handle mounted on top Jack's. Such a pain to use. The winch and sides will come as I get some money saved up. I'll take some pics after I pick it up.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Got another trailer, this one is off my other uncle (the one I work for part time) should be bringing it home here soon, 16ft 10k lbs utility trailer. Fits the gap I have. I love my deck over but with a 20 foot deck and close to 10 foot of tounge it's a bugger to get into some places. This also sits lower to the ground so loading will be easier. Already has stake pockets, so I'm planning on making some short sides for it, and hopefully scrounge up enough steel to make a log arch for the back of it. So far it needs a coat of paint, brakes, winch, tool box and a decent jack. The jack will be first, then brakes and paint. I hate those stupid round with the handle mounted on top Jack's. Such a pain to use. The winch and sides will come as I get some money saved up. I'll take some pics after I pick it up.


Sweet, look forward to seeing the pictures. 
This morning I just sold a 17' tilt trailer, but don't worry, I snagged a 20' car hauler last week . Its a 2021 and they hauled a lot of cars on it, many of which were scrap, it needs a good amount of work. They trashed the fenders and the just cut them off with a sawsall. The dovetail was broke from the main portion of the trailer/frame on the left side, and when they rewelded it it was lower than the other side by a couple inches . They also welded on a janky cargo holder on the front that is made of small pieces of tube and they painted it with a metallic blue paint, I guess that's all they had in the garage at the time lol.


----------



## Honyuk96

I don’t post here much but today i did a bit of scrounging. Oak, elm and ash. was a good workout w the wheelbarrow. Loving my newly purchased ms362.


----------



## Lee192233

I thought you car guys would appreciate this.



Can anyone guess what the engine is?


----------



## Lionsfan

5.7 Hemi??


----------



## Lee192233

Lionsfan said:


> 5.7 Hemi??


No, it's a GM based engine. Looks kinda like a Hemi though.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> No, it's a GM based engine. Looks kinda like a Hemi though.


GM makes "hemi's" to as I'd guess all the major motor companies do.
That motor looks like the 9 liter marine motor. Regardless its a beast, that's a large intake, and two that size


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> GM makes "hemi's" to as I'd guess all the major motor companies do.
> That motor looks like the 9 liter marine motor. Regardless its a beast, that's a large intake, and two that size


You almost nailed it. It's the 7.0 liter version. 750 hp @ 8k RPM!


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a link to the specs.









Mercury Racing SB4 DOHC - Roadster Shop


Mercury Racing has partnered with Roadster Shop to bring the revolutionary SB4 DOHC engine to the custom car market. Based on the GM LS7 engine block, Mercury has developed a dual over head cam, 4 valve head to take the LS platform to the next level. The 4 valve head allows for significantly...



roadstershop.com


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> You almost nailed it. It's the 7.0 liter version. 750 hp @ 8k RPM!


Maybe if I was on my computer I could have guessed it right, not lol.
I knew it was big lol.


----------



## svk

Wonder what the prices…”Call for details”


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Wonder what the prices…”Call for details”


The larger one was like 60k quite a while ago.


----------



## svk

Interesting… Not saying that building a 750 hp street legal motor would be easy or cheap, but certainly could be done for less than that LOL!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting… Not saying that building a 750 hp street legal motor would be easy or cheap, but certainly could be done for less than that LOL!I agree, so much so the last motor I built was right at 3k, I built it to compete with the LT1 Camaros, I figured that if they could build a car that did 155 on pump fuel so could I. It was a fun riding in both vehicles I had that motor in. Unfortunately when I moved out of the garage I was renting I had to dump a lot of Chevy parts, that engine was one of them. My buddy put it in a k5 blazer that he ran at the dunes.


----------



## Lee192233

The customer who owns this wanted it because it's very unique. It took him 3 years to build the car. I think crate engines like this or the Hellephant from Chrysler are simply status symbols among well to do "hot rodders". Still cool though.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> The customer who owns this wanted it because it's very unique. It took him 3 years to build the car. I think crate engines like this or the Hellephant from Chrysler are simply status symbols among well to do "hot rodders". Still cool though.


I'd drive it if I had to lol.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> The customer who owns this wanted it because it's very unique. It took him 3 years to build the car. I think crate engines like this or the Hellephant from Chrysler are simply status symbols among well to do "hot rodders". Still cool though.


I can respect that. Money is relative so to him, that 60k crate motor is probably like one of us buying a new saw. 

I’m not there but knock on wood, if my work keeps going like it has, I can look at retiring in 13-ish years. I’d love to have another hotrod but the prices on all of the vehicles I like have quadrupled in the last decade. Now that the ex isn’t here to spend my earnings, the kids and I have a tentative plan of what we’d like to do in the next 3-5 years
-Timber frame screen porch with outdoor kitchen
-Bigger boat 
-New dock to accommodate boat
-Heated shop with 2nd story bunk room
-Build a cabin on the family hunting land 
-Purchase Florida condo (this will take some finagling to get financing but once we have it, it will cash flow enough to pay mortgage)


----------



## MustangMike

That is why I call my Mustang a poor man's Ferrari! I can afford it, and I can drive it! The mods were all done one at a time over the last 16 years.

I know a lot of cars put down more than 550 Hp now adays, but it is hard for me to imagine many of them can use it with real street tires.

Virtually all of the new front engine, rear drive, high Hp cars have "street legal race car tires" that have no treadwear rating and are not good in the rain. In addition, they only come with auto trans and launch control ... the computer must drive it, not the driver!

I will keep my old school stick for as long as I can!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That is why I call my Mustang a poor man's Ferrari! I can afford it, and I can drive it! The mods were all done one at a time over the last 16 years.
> 
> I know a lot of cars put down more than 550 Hp now adays, but it is hard for me to imagine many of them can use it with real street tires.
> 
> Virtually all of the new front engine, rear drive, high Hp cars have "street legal race car tires" that have no treadwear rating and are not good in the rain. In addition, they only come with auto trans and launch control ... the computer must drive it, not the driver!
> 
> I will keep my old school stick for as long as I can!


If I built a fast car these days, I would probably do it just like you did with a new or late model Mustang and add mods over time.

The Chevelle I had in high school and bought for 6500 is now probably 20K plus and then take another 20 to look nice. No thanks.

Even a nice square body chevy truck is going to be 15K now...jeez.

I have some $$ in investments and even though I know for a fact that letting the $$ work in the market is the best thing to do, I am so tempted to pay off the mortgage (I have 8 years left if I don't pay anything off early) and then start putting my excess earnings back into investments. After surviving a few ups and downs of life, it would be so nice to not have to worry about paying bills if another "down" came through.


----------



## Logger nate

What’s excess earnings? Lol.
That’s great Steve, glad you are able to do that, sounds like you are in a good position.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> What’s excess earnings? Lol.
> That’s great Steve, glad you are able to do that, sounds like you are in a good position.


Right...I should be so lucky as to have any left cause unexpected expenses always pop up!!! I will make it happen, just may not happen as fast as I want.

I do want the stuff at home done before we start the other stuff. Building the first hunting cabin took me over ten years to finish. Hoping the second one wont LOL.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> If I built a fast car these days, I would probably do it just like you did with a new or late model Mustang and add mods over time.
> 
> The Chevelle I had in high school and bought for 6500 is now probably 20K plus and then take another 20 to look nice. No thanks.
> 
> Even a nice square body chevy truck is going to be 15K now...jeez.
> 
> I have some $$ in investments and even though I know for a fact that letting the $$ work in the market is the best thing to do, I am so tempted to pay off the mortgage (I have 8 years left if I don't pay anything off early) and then start putting my excess earnings back into investments. After surviving a few ups and downs of life, it would be so nice to not have to worry about paying bills if another "down" came through.


The best thing my wife and I did was pay our house off in 8 years. I know we could've made more money in investments than we saved by paying it off early. However the peace of mind knowing we only have to cover taxes and normal bills should one of us get sick or hurt is really nice.


----------



## Logger nate

After not being able to find a new tip for my tech light bar been needing a new 28” bar for awhile, decided to try one of the new husky x tough light bars sense I couldn’t find a tusamara. Really like the light bars but this new one doesn’t feel much lighter. 
Doesn’t have as many cut outs as the tusamara 
Think they are same as sugi? Seems like a nice bar otherwise, hopefully oil hole doesn’t plug as easy as tusamara.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> After not being able to find a new tip for my tech light bar been needing a new 28” bar for awhile, decided to try one of the new husky x tough light bars sense I couldn’t find a tusamara. Really like the light bars but this new one doesn’t feel much lighter. View attachment 930027
> Doesn’t have as many cut outs as the tusamara View attachment 930029
> Think they are same as sugi? Seems like a nice bar otherwise, hopefully oil hole doesn’t plug as easy as tusamara.


Looks sharp. I’m not great at “feeling” weight but usually the light bars are quite a bit lighter on the scale.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> The best thing my wife and I did was pay our house off in 8 years. I know we could've made more money in investments than we saved by paying it off early. However the peace of mind knowing we only have to cover taxes and normal bills should one of us get sick or hurt is really nice.


Totally agree.

Since I’m paid ahead on my mortgage now, my mortgage broker guy told me I could have the mortgage broker “recast” the mortgage meaning the payment will go down but then I’ll still owe for 20 some years. Not sure I’d want to do that, unless absolutely needed.


----------



## MustangMike

My wife wanted me to pre pay the Mtg, I told her NO WAY! I put the money in the Roth IRA every year (grows tax free) and it is now worth more than my Mtg balance!

It is nice to have money that grows tax free!!!


----------



## MustangMike

The 20" Sugi light bars are very light, but the 28" ones really disappointed me (but they are tough). The Stihl light bars in 28" are much lighter.

I also really like my Stihl E bars in 24", too bad they are NLA. They were not expensive, and pretty darn light.


----------



## MustangMike

The new Mustangs are more aerodynamic, ride smoother with IRS, and I don't have built in navigation or tire pressure sensors.

But, my year Mustang looks retro, and runs strong and handles very well with my mods, plus it can get 24 MPG highway and starts easy in the winter. In addition, I have power windows and AC!

So as much as I would love to built one with a 1960s era FE block (and I really know how to build them), when I think it all through it just does not make sense. The SC IS a replacement for displacement (especially with 3 valves per cylinder, VCT and computer control), w/o killing the mileage when you choose not to use it. Plus, the suspension in my Mustang is far better than the old ones.

If I just drove it locally and did not take it on trips for hundreds of miles, I may look at it differently, but one car and one truck is enough for me to keep up with, along with all of my other hobbies.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> I thought you car guys would appreciate this.
> View attachment 929852
> 
> View attachment 929853
> Can anyone guess what the engine is?





Lee192233 said:


> No, it's a GM based engine. Looks kinda like a Hemi though.


Just kiddin'. I thought it looked like a DOHC design, but no clue who's engine. Honestly, it reminded me of the 3.4L I had in my old 4-Runner.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee192233 said:


> I thought you car guys would appreciate this.
> View attachment 929852
> 
> View attachment 929853
> Can anyone guess what the engine is?


the start of a new splitter build?


----------



## old CB

I am officially retired. Sold my chipper, and it went down the road an hour ago. It was a good one, a Woodchuck WC-12 with 82 hp Deutz diesel, that thing was a beast. I told my helper Lauren that I had a buyer for the chipper, and she said, "The end of an era." Yep, been chewing up slash with that thing for eleven years. Was nice to see someone else take it away. And he's getting a good machine.

I spend the afternoon helping him install freshly sharpened knives, so he'll know how to do it on his own next time. Adjusted the anvil with a fresh sharp edge--he's good to go, ready to make chips.


----------



## old CB

I dropped one tree, professionally, this week. A guy had a dead tree by his drive, right next to electric lines, too close for a homeowner to drop. $80 for 35 minutes work. I dropped it and walked away. Pretty much the only way I'll operate from here on out. He's an elderly friend of mine, so I gave him a break on my rate, usually $100/hr for anything hazardous, with a one-hr minimum.

I do have some people up the road with 40 acres that I do some thinning each year. I may continue with them, but that's about it. Won't do it this year, as I'm still barely getting around after knee surgery.

Got another tree waiting. Same deal, drop it and walk away. Maybe next week.

Man, do I like this new easy pace.


----------



## old CB

Also did some scrounge work last weekend, for which I actually have photos. A rarity, since when I'm working I don't have time or patience for documentation. But I helped my buddy Michael split a huge pile of scrounge that we accumulated from an in-town arborist over the course of the summer. Michael splitting, his stepfather tossing splits, and me cutting stuff to firewood length. Gotta go, wife calling. Going out to dinner. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

Firewood ProSizer: A laser attachment for chainsaws to guide your cut | Firewood ProSizer


Laser measuring tool for your chainsaw. No need to paint, chalk or use your bar. Let the laser guide your cut for same size logs.




www.firewoodprosizer.com





Check out this gizmo, I might have to add it to my Christmas list

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> The best thing my wife and I did was pay our house off in 8 years. I know we could've made more money in investments than we saved by paying it off early. However the peace of mind knowing we only have to cover taxes and normal bills should one of us get sick or hurt is really nice.


Same here .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Since I’m paid ahead on my mortgage now, my mortgage broker guy told me I could have the mortgage broker “recast” the mortgage meaning the payment will go down but then I’ll still owe for 20 some years. Not sure I’d want to do that, unless absolutely needed.


Yeah, I'm sure they want your place that's nearly paid off and has incre in value in the asset column .
As Mike said if you're fully vesting in Roth's then I would do whatever I could to pay the house off even if it meant pulling the money out of other accounts and taking a hit.
Inflation is the "gift" that keeps on giving so to me assets are as good or better than gold. I've read of a starving man trading off his birthrights for a meal .
Until you know the feeling of being out of that "mortgage", it's hard to understand or explain it. If I had to try I would say its freeing and it brings about possibilities you would not have anticipated. I think we are 5yrs free and clear, zero debt. With the exception of the Costco card, and we have the cash for that before its spent, and pay it in full every month.
To God be the glory.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Check out this gizmo, I might have to add it to my Christmas list








Firewood ProSizer Laser Firewood Measuring Tool


Measuring firewood accurately, and consistently, is the topic of many threads. Some guys don't care if a piece is off by a few inches; some want their firewood stacks to line up like a planed surface; some just want the wood to fit in their particular stove. Aside from sticks, chalk, paint...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they want your place that's nearly paid off and has incre in value in the asset column .
> As Mike said if you're fully vesting in Roth's then I would do whatever I could to pay the house off even if it meant pulling the money out of other accounts and taking a hit.
> Inflation is the "gift" that keeps on giving so to me assets are as good or better than gold. I've read of a starving man trading off his birthrights for a meal .
> Until you know the feeling of being out of that "mortgage", it's hard to understand or explain it. If I had to try I would say its freeing and it brings about possibilities you would not have anticipated. I think we are 5yrs free and clear, zero debt. With the exception of the Costco card, and we have the cash for that before its spent, and pay it in full every month.
> To God be the glory.


My goal.


----------



## MustangMike

I still have a mortgage because of the divorce I went through decades ago, followed by kids college costs, followed by my Daughter wrecking a car w/o collision insurance. Stuff happens.

I also financed 1/2 of my truck, and 1/2 of my wife's Edge ST because the rates to borrow were 3% or less.

When I started collecting SS it covers the Mtg and both car loans, so it was like a sense of relieve, but that said my Roth balance is larger than my Mtg balance, and non retirement investments exceed the car loans (I could have paid cash for both of them, but the rates were too low not to take advantage of).

I consider myself semi retired, but I still work (self employed), but with the NYS pension, SS and work I have less financial stress than ever before. It does give one piece of mind and relaxes you.

We are back into an inflationary spiral led by increasing energy costs (which increase the cost of everything else), but I feel much more prepared to deal with it this time than in any time in the past.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> If I built a fast car these days, I would probably do it just like you did with a new or late model Mustang and add mods over time.
> 
> The Chevelle I had in high school and bought for 6500 is now probably 20K plus and then take another 20 to look nice. No thanks.
> 
> Even a nice square body chevy truck is going to be 15K now...jeez.
> 
> I have some $$ in investments and even though I know for a fact that letting the $$ work in the market is the best thing to do, I am so tempted to pay off the mortgage (I have 8 years left if I don't pay anything off early) and then start putting my excess earnings back into investments. After surviving a few ups and downs of life, it would be so nice to not have to worry about paying bills if another "down" came through.


I couldn’t afford the Chevelle if I was to buy it now . And the old Chevy trucks are going nuts I can make 5k on the 85 and I’ve only owned it 7 months . All old cars are going crazy my AMX is getting up into the area of Chevelle’s and Camaro’s 
I paid my mortgage off 10 years early and invested the what the principle in the monthly payment since tax’s and insurance was rolled in . Worked out 
well for me .


----------



## JustJeff

We have 5 years left on our mortgage which will have been paid in 17 years. Looking forward to that day!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

So this is Michael splitting wood last Sunday, and his step-father loading M's van with splits. Didn't think to take pics on Saturday, which could have made better pics of the large pile of wood we started with, and the van stacked full with splits later. At one point last Saturday I had to run back to my house (just up the road), and I checked the thermometer thinking it must be at least 90, and it was 101 degrees. Toasty. But relative humidity of 1%, so we were not dripping sweat too awful bad.

Lots of ash, honey locust, a fair bit of Siberian elm, some silver maple, and two or three chunks of willow managed to find their way into our scrounge.

These pics were early on Sunday. Later we had the van about 3/4 full by noon-thirty when we all said "enough."


----------



## sundance

old CB said:


> So this is Michael splitting wood last Sunday, and his step-father loading M's van with splits. Didn't think to take pics on Saturday, which could have made better pics of the large pile of wood we started with, and the van stacked full with splits later. At one point last Saturday I had to run back to my house (just up the road), and I checked the thermometer thinking it must be at least 90, and it was 101 degrees. Toasty. But relative humidity of 1%, so we were not dripping sweat too awful bad.
> 
> Lots of ash, honey locust, a fair bit of Siberian elm, some silver maple, and two or three chunks of willow managed to find their way into our scrounge.
> 
> These pics were early on Sunday. Later we had the van about 3/4 full by noon-thirty when we all said "enough."
> View attachment 930122
> View attachment 930123
> View attachment 930124
> View attachment 930125
> View attachment 930126
> View attachment 930127


Never understood (or used) a vertical splitter. Mine's horizontal and makes sense to me.


----------



## old CB

sundance said:


> Never understood (or used) a vertical splitter. Mine's horizontal and makes sense to me.


See Michael's position? He's sitting down the entire time, sitting on a block of wood as I do when I split. (That's my splitter in the pic.)

The biggest rounds imaginable can be rolled into place--and never lifted--for splitting. I can't imagine why anyone wants to lift chunks of wood when they can be rolled into place for splitting. The only time I stand during splitting is to get up (when I'm working solo) and roll a few more chunks into position. Splits get tossed toward the stack.


----------



## MustangMike

My splitter works either way, but I much prefer horizontal, gravity seems to help you that way.

Not many rounds I can't lift, and if there are, I find it is just much faster to noodle them with a ported 660. When they get that large, the splitter rarely fully splits them anyway, and you waste time spinning the pieces to split from both sides.


----------



## JustJeff

I use the vertical split when I have big rounds. I just slide em in with the tractor bucket. For everything I can lift I prefer the horizontal

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

sundance said:


> Never understood (or used) a vertical splitter. Mine's horizontal and makes sense to me.


Likewise. I can count on one hand the number of times mine has been verticle and then only long enough to bust a few rounds to big to lift. I like my back too much to do a lot of work bent over. Sitting down, I can't get leverage to spin a heavy round.


----------



## Logger nate

I use my splitter in vertical mode quite a bit. I know everyone is different but works great for me. I’m on my knees and use hookaroon to move rounds to splitter, don’t have to lift anything or bend over. Much faster and easier easier on my back, it’s like using a splitting table too the pieces that have to be split more than once are right there, don’t have to constantly bend over and pick them up. It’s nice to have both options.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> My splitter works either way, but I much prefer horizontal, gravity seems to help you that way.
> 
> Not many rounds I can't lift, and if there are, I find it is just much faster to needle them with a ported 660. When they get that large, the splitter rarely fully splits them anyway, and you waste time spinning the pieces to split from both sides.


Sounds like my assessment as well.


----------



## ericm979

I used my splitter in vertical mode once. It's a lot easier to use in horizontal mode for me. Anything I can't pick up gets noodled and split with a maul. We have some big trees so that happens pretty often. It's still easier than trying to push a big round into place under the vertical splitter.


----------



## chipper1

Is this where I'm supposed to say how I use my splitter


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Is this where I'm supposed to say how I use my splitter


You mean splitters? Lol


----------



## Haywire

I only use my splitter in the vertical position when I'm butchering elk.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You mean splitters? Lol


I sold two this week, I'm down to one lol.
Left with this old piece of junk, may have to sell it too .


----------



## Philbert

I like the Australian vertical splitters (from the photos anyway!)




Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I like the Australian vertical splitters (from the photos anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



I've always thought those looked cool too.
No reason to do everything the same way we've done it for yrs or that someone tells you it should be done if theres a way that works better for you.


----------



## Philbert

We had some wind storms and tornadoes blow through in the past few days: felt very frustrated that I had this '_work_' thing, with a '_schedul_e', limiting what I could do to help, even though it was close by. Was able to help a friend with a large cherry tree down, into a neighbor's yard today. All battery-powered removal: pole saw and chainsaw. Made for a quieter response on a suburban cul-de-sac.

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> I like the Australian vertical splitters (from the photos anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Those look like they’d work good!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I sold two this week, I'm down to one lol.
> Left with this old piece of junk, may have to sell it too .


Then you’d be down to your vertical only splitter 
Well maybe…


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Then you’d be down to your vertical only splitter View attachment 930233
> Well maybe…



Well I guess if we are talking that type of vertical splitter I have 2 fiscars.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Is this where I'm supposed to say how I use my splitter



Or what kind of oil to use?


----------



## turnkey4099

Logger nate said:


> Those look like they’d work good!



I added an "off feed table' that goeson top of the off feed bar. The table goes a bit past the wedge and only rarely do I have to pick up a chunk to resplit - it is right there.


----------



## farmer steve

Horizontal!!! The only way to go.  "Look Ma, no hands"


----------



## SimonHS

farmer steve said:


> Horizontal!!! The only way to go.  "Look Ma, no hands"




He's a bit cautious with that big round - unless he wanted to make kindling?


----------



## MustangMike

I heated my house with wood for 15 years, and never (then) owned a splitter. There were no Fiskars Splitting axes either!

Split 6-7 cord a year with a Monster Maul, Wedges and a 16 lb sledge. About the only time I noodled anything is when they gave me Elm (I actually rented a splitter that year, and it would NOT split the Elm!). After that, when I purchased my logs every year, I specified "no Elm"!


----------



## sean donato

All this talk of vertical Vs horizontal. Just get a splitter with a log lift. Makes life so much easier. Big rounds? No issue for me. Roll it on the lift and let the hydraulics do the work. I do wish my work table was a bit bigger but my back doesn't hurt like it does when I'm using my neighbors vertical splitter, or the low to the ground horizontal splitter I borrowed before I built my own. Log splitter 2.0 will have a lot of refinements whenever I get around to building it.


Need to get that pile split and under roof this year yet, give it a year to get good and dry for next year.


----------



## JustJeff

You'd think a crafty guy could engineer a cable operated log lift operated by hooking to the wedge on the return stroke...a latch to hold it up while you unhook...couple pulleys and some cable.. sounds like a budget build. I may look into it once fishing season is over. Headed out for a week of vacation, camping and fishing. My first break this year if you don't count the 7 weeks after my surgery when I was useless. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> You'd think a crafty guy could engineer a cable operated log lift operated by hooking to the wedge on the return stroke


I've been thinking the same thing. I'm sure it's been done and can find ideas with a little YouTube searching. I seem to recall a homemade vertical splitter with a table here that did something like that.


----------



## SS396driver

I never use the lift it's more or less just a loading platform I use the FEL or they come right off the trailer


----------



## muddstopper

I am currently not burning wood. all my current house has for wood heat is a fireplace and it wouldnt be very efficient. I plan on rebuilding my log splitter. It is already a beast. 5in bore, 28gpm 2stage pump 27 hp kholer, and a winch boom for loading the big rounds. It will wear you out keeping it fed. I want to change the wedge to one of those Easton Made wedges that automaticly retracts the rounds as it splits. I also want to add a log lift, not so much to lift the rounds as the winch does that, but more for stacking extra rounds on to be split. I am also considering a conveyor. Might even add a winch to drag the log up like the Walenstien. I already have a heavy duty hydraulic saw I build to go on the processor I was building but sold about a year ago. Not in any hurry since I dont burn firewood in the house, but I do lan on building one more house to call my retirement home, and I will have some sort of wood buring stove included in the house design.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Real intense rain here which is fine. Have an appointment to get a new windshield in my truck so I’ll be heading to town soon.

Had a very productive day yesterday between cleaning the garage and doing projects around the yard. Duck hunting starts next weekend so I won’t be around home on weekends until after thanksgiving now.


----------



## sean donato

Had an Interesting day yesterday. Got home from work, started working in the little backhoe. My wife comes up to me in the phone and asks what my plans are? Told her what I was doing. She said her dad wanted us to come down to the steeltown airport. (I rolled my eyes, I don't like flying. Makes me sick) she said her dad specifically said he wanted me to come with. So an hour later we arrived. Greater by her dad, in the back of a truck is a backpack with an engine and prop mounted to it. Instantly knew what new toy he just bought. He got a paramotor. Pretty cool. Don't think it would be my cup of tea, I get sick early every time on on a plane. My wife seemed really into it. Figured she has no hobbies so I would look to see the cost. [email protected] between $6 and 12k for a full set up, then classes are another $2500.00. She told her dad she would like to try it. So hoping he decides to help out with the cost. My 5yo daughter decided she wanted to do it too lol. Told her she's a little too young for that yet. I'll get some pics up after my wife sends them to me.


----------



## SS396driver

Sharpened the 4 saws I use most yesterday . I'll have to post pictures in the pile forum the wood pile is steadily growing again


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> I couldn’t afford the Chevelle if I was to buy it now . And the old Chevy trucks are going nuts I can make 5k on the 85 and I’ve only owned it 7 months . All old cars are going crazy my AMX is getting up into the area of Chevelle’s and Camaro’s


I'm sure you have more indoor storage space than I do, which is a big influence on what you can accumulate.

I just have a 2 car garage, so the truck is already outside.

Wanted to build a garage on the back lot in back of my house (I acquired it through a tax sale), but my RE taxes are already over $10,000 and the wife says "how high do you want them to go?".

The tax situation discourages you from living your life around here!


----------



## sean donato

Here are a few pics from yesterday. First one is my fil getting ready to launch. Second one is shortly before landing. The third and fourth are my kids sitting in the apparatus. My daughter really liked it.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure you have more indoor storage space than I do, which is a big influence on what you can accumulate.
> 
> I just have a 2 car garage, so the truck is already outside.
> 
> Wanted to build a garage on the back lot in back of my house (I acquired it through a tax sale), but my RE taxes are already over $10,000 and the wife says "how high do you want them to go?".
> 
> The tax situation discourages you from living your life around here!


Ya my moms place is over 12k in Carmel. A few miles from you


----------



## SS396driver

@MustangMike get one of these . I ran out of garage space this spring so I bought one as a stop gap till I build either a steel or pole barn both of which will have a minimal impact on my taxes both still considered temporary if i dont pour a floor. I'm going to use paver blocks and do them as I would do a driveway .This is a Rhino commercial canopy


----------



## SS396driver

Took a day off from wood cars and trucks . Went to Tannersville just outside of Hunter mountain for lunch


----------



## Philbert

Met a guy who had a real nice home on some serious acreage in California. Had a few 3-sided buildings. Said that, as long as they were not fully enclosed, they were assessed at a much lower rate, for 'agricultural shelters', or something like that.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

They consider those temp garage's as sheds, and you can only have one shed per property, and I already have one.

There have been a lot of battles with stuff like that around here.

One of my friends had a 4 car one ... ended up replacing it with a real garage and paying the taxes. It housed mid sixties Lemans and Gran Prix, plus his coupe (small block chevy) and his 68 Vette (with a very rare 327/265 Hp motor). I understand they only produced a few of them early in the model year before going with the 350. He also had (but sold) his 63 409.

He passed, but his wife keeps the cars and still goes to shows, her son helps her out with them. Decades ago, we used to bowl with them.


----------



## farmer steve

https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/as-has-been-sold.354540/ Not sure if you guys saw this.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hi fellas,

I thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. I'm Cowboy254 and I'm a scrounger.  

I went out and undertook an armed recon mission of the local designated firewood collection area this arvo. I was hoping for a good peppermint that wasn't too far from the road. I didn't take the trailer as it has been wet and this track gets steep but in the event, my keen scrounging eye fell upon a nice fallen peppermint only about 50m up the road.




It was about 20in at the base.




Surprisingly it was all solid apart from the sapwood being a bit soft in the bottom three rounds.




And then my phone died as usual so there were no more progress pics...


----------



## Cowboy254

I had Limby and the 241 today and continued on with the 241 until it ran out of fuel. 




I wasn't about to leave cut rounds lying about so they went in wherever they'd fit.




Just like old times!




(Here's the old subaru getting some scrounge action back in Nov 2016




Haven't done that in a while)


----------



## JustJeff

This is for the cast iron forum. Cooking a chicken in the Dutch oven on our campsite. 8 coals under the bottom and 16 on top make for 350°. Yes I know there are 17 on top. Have to change coals out every half hour.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


----------



## JustJeff

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


I hate a thief. I feel your pain

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Loaded up on the top coals for the last half hour to brown the bird. Looking good enough to eat!









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Loaded up on the top coals for the last half hour to brown the bird. Looking good enough to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I read in a book somewhere, that you dig a hole, place in coals and then the dutch oven with a meal like this in it. More coals? on top and then a light covering with dirt. a couple hours later and it's done. No need for refueling. Anyone hear of something like this. BTW, looks great. Now I'm hungry (fish and fried okra in cast iron tonight).


----------



## old CB

djg james said:


> I read in a book somewhere, that you dig a hole, place in coals and then the dutch oven with a meal like this in it. More coals? on top and then a light covering with dirt. a couple hours later and it's done. No need for refueling. Anyone hear of something like this. BTW, looks great. Now I'm hungry (fish and fried okra in cast iron tonight).


Yep, that's the method for pit BBQ. Never done it myself, but back when I butchered hogs I often thought about doing such a thing.

Dig the pit, layer it with huge bunch of coals (this for half a hog), more coals on top, then shovel dirt on top. I think the idea was if you left the hide on the hog, as was our practice, that even a little dirt could be scraped off. I'm dealing with decades of memory here. But you've got me motivated to put something in the dutch oven at camp--where I'll be a week from now until late Oct., can't wait.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


That sucks . I’ll be on the lookout for them on FB and Craigslist


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> Yep, that's the method for pit BBQ. Never done it myself, but back when I butchered hogs I often thought about doing such a thing.
> 
> Dig the pit, layer it with huge bunch of coals (this for half a hog), more coals on top, then shovel dirt on top. I think the idea was if you left the hide on the hog, as was our practice, that even a little dirt could be scraped off. I'm dealing with decades of memory here. But you've got me motivated to put something in the dutch oven at camp--where I'll be a week from now until late Oct., can't wait.


Yes, I think it was more for roast, but the chicken got me thinking. Surround the bird with potatoes, carrots and green beans and pop it in the ground.
Years ago, I built a sand pit for cooking above the ground. Two cut off barrels, one smaller than the other, nested together with sand in between. It worked, but the weight made it impractical for camping.
A month long camp in CO? Elk? I envy you.


----------



## JustJeff

My wife has a whole cookbook full of Dutch oven recipes. Very specific on how many coals top and bottom for certain oven temps. Supposed to rotate the lid a quarter turn every 15 minutes. We've made everything from roasts and chicken to chili and cobbler etc. It's time consuming and labor intensive but a fun thing to do on those days you are just planning to sit around. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

@farmer steve that really sucks! Glad no one was hurt and I hope they catch the bastard that did it.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry for your loss Steve, that sucks!!! Hope they either catch the guy, or you are covered by some insurance.

I have often thought that our dog Lucy has always kept our house safe. Even though she is very friendly, whenever anyone comes near she barks like she wants to rip them apart, then our bigger guy Linus takes a look, (he doesn't bark) but looks "pit" enough to scare anyone who does not know him.

Now Lucy is 14, and often UPS and Fedex deliver to the door, and Lucy does not make a sound!

Gotta tell you, it makes me nervous. Guess I just have to make sure I keep things locked up!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Sorry for your loss Steve, that sucks!!! Hope they either catch the guy, or you are covered by some insurance.
> 
> I have often thought that our dog Lucy has always kept our house safe. Even though she is very friendly, whenever anyone comes near she barks like she wants to rip them apart, then our bigger guy Linus takes a look, (he doesn't bark) but looks "pit" enough to scare anyone who does not know him.
> 
> Now Lucy is 14, and often UPS and Fedex deliver to the door, and Lucy does not make a sound!
> 
> Gotta tell you, it makes me nervous. Guess I just have to make sure I keep things locked up!


 I've had the same line of thinking with my Shepard. She's a big baby and just want to be petted. Most the regulars know to pet the dog and drop the package by the door. Sad we live in a time where you get robbed, worse it was when he was home.


----------



## old CB

djg james said:


> Yes, I think it was more for roast, but the chicken got me thinking. Surround the bird with potatoes, carrots and green beans and pop it in the ground.
> Years ago, I built a sand pit for cooking above the ground. Two cut off barrels, one smaller than the other, nested together with sand in between. It worked, but the weight made it impractical for camping.
> A month long camp in CO? Elk? I envy you.


"month-long camp in CO"--actually not. Kinda crazy, but I live in CO, a neighborhood where people from all over come to vacation, but I go to camp in NY, a few miles from Canada, where I lived years ago. Love the country where I live now, but there's too many of us tromping the same acres. At my NY camp, on acreage that backs up to Indian River, it's rare to see another human being--I have to drive to town for that, and the towns nearby are small places. The town I lived in up there lost its post office 40-some yrs ago due to low population. I think the town population is under 800. Woodland, numerous lakes, rivers, the Thousand Islands area of the St. Lawrence River nearby, but total privacy back at my camp. A mile off the blacktop, then 1/3 mile down a 4-wheel drive track that shows on no map. THAT's where I'll be for most of October.

Didn't get a deer last year, but I've done some prep work and have better hopes for this year. Will have fish aplenty, regardless. Friends & family nearby to visit with. No access to news (don't own a smartphone). A woodstove to heat the place. Pretty tough to beat.


----------



## old CB

Here's camp from Oct five years back. I improved it since. Added an outhouse. And built a handrail for the steps. And added onto the little woodshed for more storage. Otherwise, it's pretty hard to improve on that place.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


I hate thieves. Hope they find the culprit. I'm seriously considering putting up wifi cameras. Sad that I even have to consider it.


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> "month-long camp in CO"--actually not. Kinda crazy, but I live in CO, a neighborhood where people from all over come to vacation, but I go to camp in NY, a few miles from Canada, where I lived years ago. Love the country where I live now, but there's too many of us tromping the same acres. At my NY camp, on acreage that backs up to Indian River, it's rare to see another human being--I have to drive to town for that, and the towns nearby are small places. The town I lived in up there lost its post office 40-some yrs ago due to low population. I think the town population is under 800. Woodland, numerous lakes, rivers, the Thousand Islands area of the St. Lawrence River nearby, but total privacy back at my camp. A mile off the blacktop, then 1/3 mile down a 4-wheel drive track that shows on no map. THAT's where I'll be for most of October.
> 
> Didn't get a deer last year, but I've done some prep work and have better hopes for this year. Will have fish aplenty, regardless. Friends & family nearby to visit with. No access to news (don't own a smartphone). A woodstove to heat the place. Pretty tough to beat.


I envy you even more!


----------



## Huskybill

old CB said:


> View attachment 930737
> Here's camp from Oct five years back. I improved it since. Added an outhouse. And built a handrail for the steps. And added onto the little woodshed for more storage. Otherwise, it's pretty hard to improve on that place.


I started out with 7 1/4 acres in the mountains in vt. The first year we slept in the truck we Added a 21” trailer and custom outhouse, I was in heaven.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> I hate thieves. Hope they find the culprit. I'm seriously considering putting up wifi cameras. Sad that I even have to consider it.


Wife and I discussed that last evening. Gonna research options later. If any of you guys have/use camera's do you have any recommendations?


----------



## LondonNeil

Hard luck Steve, it's horrid when that sort of **** happens


----------



## Marine5068

Cowboy254 said:


> I had Limby and the 241 today and continued on with the 241 until it ran out of fuel.
> 
> View attachment 930598
> 
> 
> I wasn't about to leave cut rounds lying about so they went in wherever they'd fit.
> 
> View attachment 930599
> 
> 
> Just like old times!
> 
> View attachment 930600
> 
> 
> (Here's the old subaru getting some scrounge action back in Nov 2016
> 
> View attachment 930601
> 
> 
> Haven't done that in a while)


I always look at pics from Australia and England, etc and wonder how you drive left hand side.
I'm right-hand dominant so I'd never be able to shift gears with my left.
My wife smacks me when I see it on TV and say, "They're driving on the wrong side of the road"


----------



## Marine5068

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


Sorry to hear that Steve.
People are very brazen sometimes. I hate thieves. 
We all work so hard for our things and it sucks to have these a-holes around.
I bet someone that knew or saw the place.
I always lock up my place and sheds, even when popping out for a coffee or working out back.
I'm in the process of planning a front entry gate so no one can drive in to the driveway without calling first.
In design we call it a control point.
Hope it all works out for you and don't be too discouraged, there are some of us good guys still around. Cheers.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Wife and I discussed that last evening. Gonna research options later. If any of you guys have/use camera's do you have any recommendations?


I have a cheap wired system off Amazon. Think it's a zosi (?) Works good enough, has 8 channels. Picture is decent covers most of the house and one shot off to the shed. We've recently been thinking about upgrading to a wireless system and getting a few more cameras. I'm hesitant to rely in battery power in the cameras but having a few in different spots that couldn't be wired up would be nice.


----------



## JustJeff

I've had a couple things stolen. Now I just lock everything. Locks keep honest folk honest. Lol. If someone really wants in, they'll get in and that's what insurance is for. Perhaps a couple cameras would be a deterrent. I have a few friends with cameras, and they seem to obsess over them all the time. Checking them during dinner out because camera #3 detected motion etc. I don't want to live like that.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

No need to check them, they record I'm a loop. Mine is set for a 7 day period, records over the pervious day. So Monday records over Monday. Depending on your set up and hard drive you can record much longer. Basically never look at mine unless we think something happened. Which fortunately hasn't.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


Very sorry to hear this. Do you still have enough saws to get by? I can send you one of mine if you need one till you get your fleet restored


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/as-has-been-sold.354540/ Not sure if you guys saw this.


For us scroungers, this is a nonevent. I’m sure the Dickheadz from the other sites will be back over here to troll the saw and political forums now that Darren and Jen are no longer patrolling the place. But it is what it is.


----------



## svk

I have a cellular game camera that I haven’t been able to find since the divorce but it’s new in the box somewhere in my house hopefully. I was going to put that on my driveway so I can see who comes in and out. The strange thing up here is that you got a lot of drive-ins in the fall and the spring. Much less so in the summer and winter.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Do you still have enough saws to get by? I can send you one of mine if you need one till you get your fleet restored


Thanks Steve but I'm good. Told my dealer when I called him to put 1 or 2 back for me. Going to produce auction tomorrow and he is next door. Haven't talked to ins. co yet to see what they say.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Thanks Steve but I'm good. Told my dealer when I called him to put 1 or 2 back for me. Going to produce auction tomorrow and he is next door. Haven't talked to ins. co yet to see what they say.


Hope they cover them for you.


----------



## muddstopper

I had my mini storage broke into last week. I laughed when the lady called to tell me. wasnt anything in the storage worth stealing. When I sold my house, the building was packed, but since moving into the new house, we had pretty much got anything of value out of the storage building. We drove out and took a look, theives had opened a few boxes, but nothing we could tell was missing. It did provide me with a good excuse for cleaning out the building and stop paying rent. I had paid enough rent I could of replaced everything several times over.


----------



## SS396driver

I’m pretty much at “camp” all year round nice living in the Catskills . Only a couple of neighbors and the state owns 1700 acres behind me and the City owns a lot too for the water shed . So no building new stuff all the much going on . I own all the way up to the top of the mountain gets a little lonely and desolate in winter. But is so quiet here.


----------



## husqvarna257

My Lifan engine wouldn't start last week but it was predictable wear. The hoses were falling apart so I replaced them. I drained out the fuel tank, checked the tank strainer but it was clean and I took apart the carb. I thought the float was the problem but running sea foam often and Starton enzyme the carb was spotless. So I sprayed the jets with carb cleaner but still not starting. I then saw a YouTube for cleaning Honda carbs and did it right and now it runs better than new. Funny that China buys Japanese carbs for there motors. I bought a kit with carb, air cleaner, spark plug and filters for $25 when I was cleaning the carb. That was so cheap I kept it for a back up, not worth sending it back.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day FS, just catching up. Really mad to read of your saws getting pinched. Unfortunately, from what I've seen they normally get away with it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Marine5068 said:


> I always look at pics from Australia and England, etc and wonder how you drive left hand side.
> I'm right-hand dominant so I'd never be able to shift gears with my left.
> My wife smacks me when I see it on TV and say, "They're driving on the wrong side of the road"



Well, it's what you get used to. I learned to drive in my grandfather's car (which I stihl have) which had a 'three on the tree' column shift manual transmission which you worked with the left hand. The first time I drove a floor shift was in the USA though so for a period of time I was adept at left hand change for a column shift RHD car and right hand for floor shift LHD car. Then when I first drove a floor shift in Australia I was useless. Promptly put it into 5th and stalled it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yesterday morning I unloaded Tuesday's scrounge. I had previously moved wood that was stacked outside the shed into the now vacant bay, so there was a little under two rows in there. A bay can hold 20 cubes or 5.5 cord in 9 rows. 




Rounds that fit through the door of the stove comfortably (<11 or 12in) I left unsplit, the rest I split into four or 6. Really easy, one good hit with the X27 even for the biggest rounds.




The wood was so nice and clean, and I had a bit of time so I thought I'd head back out and pick up the rest of the log. Got there and...




All gone! Some other scrounger had snagged it in the 18 hours since I was there. You snooze, you lose. There was prolly only half a ute load left anyway but I'm glad I took all the rounds I cut the previous day with me. I went for a bit of a drive but didn't see any other easy pickings so I'll wait until the farm I scrounge at is dry enough to access, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sundance said:


> Never understood (or used) a horizontal splitter. Mine's vertical and makes sense to me.



Fixed.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day FS, just catching up. Really mad to read of your saws getting pinched. Unfortunately, from what I've seen they normally get away with it.


Got some promising leads on the jackal. Stihl shop has a photo of a guy that was in last week trying to sell a stolen leaf blower. I showed Mrs FS the pic and she said it was the same guy that had stopped here last week trying to sell some stuff out of his trunk. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> it was the same guy that had stopped here last week trying to sell some stuff out of his trunk


And that right there sums up why I don't like strangers on my property.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> And that right there sums up why I don't like strangers on my property.


The guy pulled up when the boss was getting the mail along the road. Kinda hard not to have people here when I'm selling firewood and produce. Everthing is within shotgun range, if I see 'em and they shouldn't be here.


----------



## Lionsfan

old CB said:


> "month-long camp in CO"--actually not. Kinda crazy, but I live in CO, a neighborhood where people from all over come to vacation, but I go to camp in NY, a few miles from Canada, where I lived years ago. Love the country where I live now, but there's too many of us tromping the same acres. At my NY camp, on acreage that backs up to Indian River, it's rare to see another human being--I have to drive to town for that, and the towns nearby are small places. The town I lived in up there lost its post office 40-some yrs ago due to low population. I think the town population is under 800. Woodland, numerous lakes, rivers, the Thousand Islands area of the St. Lawrence River nearby, but total privacy back at my camp. A mile off the blacktop, then 1/3 mile down a 4-wheel drive track that shows on no map. THAT's where I'll be for most of October.
> 
> Didn't get a deer last year, but I've done some prep work and have better hopes for this year. Will have fish aplenty, regardless. Friends & family nearby to visit with. No access to news (don't own a smartphone). A woodstove to heat the place. Pretty tough to beat.


Drove through that area a few months back and loved it. Seems like there was more Amish in the area than anything.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.


Sorry to hear Steve. Let James Miller know. He is more active on FB and I know he checks marketplace for saws. More local to you and could keep a closer eye. 

I hate when bad things happen to good people.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/as-has-been-sold.354540/ Not sure if you guys saw this.



Forums come and go. Hoping AS stays the same but I have my doubts. Same thing happened to a local car forum, Yellowbullet. It was sold, 3rd party came in and inundated it with ads and formatting issues that were so nauseating, I left.

I hope data and all the GOOD tech info and information sharing is not lost in the handover.That to me is invaluable along with the great group of guys in this thread.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Got some promising leads on the jackal. Stihl shop has a photo of a guy that was in last week trying to sell a stolen leaf blower. I showed Mrs FS the pic and she said it was the same guy that had stopped here last week trying to sell some stuff out of his trunk. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I’d be doing some PI work on him


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Got some promising leads on the jackal. Stihl shop has a photo of a guy that was in last week trying to sell a stolen leaf blower. I showed Mrs FS the pic and she said it was the same guy that had stopped here last week trying to sell some stuff out of his trunk. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Maybe he'll come back and try to sell them to you


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> Forums come and go. Hoping AS stays the same but I have my doubts.



I was on a 4WD forum a long time. It got bought out a few years ago, and ruined. They said it would stay the same, but there was one change after another. Finally there was the straw that broke the camel’s back, and membership started a new forum. There’s hardly any activity on the old forum now, most moved to the new one. The new one very much has the feel of the old one before the buyout, same people and topics.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’d be doing some PI work on him


The state police have the pic of the guy so I hoping it's only a matter of time. They also have info on the car he is driving.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Sorry to hear Steve. Let James Miller know. He is more active on FB and I know he checks marketplace for saws. More local to you and could keep a closer eye.
> 
> I hate when bad things happen to good people.


I expanded my search area and have looked at more saws for sale in the last 24 hours than I have in a couple of months. I also posted in some firewood and chainsaw Facebook groups I'm in and my phone has been dinging nonstop with tips.


----------



## farmer steve

Hey @SimonHS. Thanks for the tip on that 462. Wasn't mine. Looks like that guy got a good deal


----------



## SimonHS

farmer steve said:


> Hey @SimonHS. Thanks for the tip on that 462. Wasn't mine. Looks like that guy got a good deal



Thanks. I do hope you get your saws back and the thief gets punished!

That $500 462 looked a bit rough - ridden hard and put away wet - but it was a great deal. It will probably clean up OK.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Completely sucks Farmer Steve but keep your chin up. Would have been nice if they were old crapy saws and you were itching to new ones. If you don’t see them again will you buy the same?


----------



## old CB

Lionsfan said:


> Drove through that area a few months back and loved it. Seems like there was more Amish in the area than anything.


The Amish started moving in right about the time I moved out of that country, early '80s. Interesting folks, colorful in a lot of ways. They were, and still are, buying up farm land that was going back to nature as a lot of dairymen found the business getting tough, and their land somewhat worn out. The Amish tend to make a go of it where the "English" might not. Amish sawmills are everywhere, and an Amish sawmill operator built my camp, nice work and very reasonable cost.

While I mostly like the Amish, they have a checkered reputation up there. I do know there's sexual abuse that their community covers up. They are known to harvest deer without regard for legality, canning it up as a commodity. (Don't like that.) Their approach to safety is non-existent. I've seen 10 or 12-yr-old kids driving a buggy down the road, and remember when a 10-yr-old boy who was driving a team pulling a manure spreader fell and was killed by the rig. Missing arms and fingers are common among the male population. When I hired a local mill operator to build me an outhouse several yrs back, I stopped by to check on its progress. The guy's son who was assembling my outhouse--12-yr-old he looked like--was already missing a finger or two. They don't like to mount a slow-moving-vehicle orange triangle on the rear of their buggies (they object to "ornamentation"), and every so often a buggy is hit by a vehicle that cannot see the jet black buggy at night until too late. People & horses die.

Different folks. But I like buying eggs, strawberries (June) and other garden produce from their stands. A friend and I laughed one time--Kenny was hunting for maple syrup, and we bought some from a young barefoot Amish wife at her stand. She had to total up and do some pretty easy math--maybe subtract $3.50 from a five dollar bill--and the look on her face as she struggled with the computation was something we enjoyed in the pickup later.


----------



## sean donato

I've grown up around Amish. There are some decent people, but I have lots of issues with the things they do, and how they treat children, animals and interact with us English. I agree with most of what old cb has said, but could go on for quite some time about the horrors I've seen them do, shrug off and move on with life.


----------



## SS396driver

Got 22 tons of gravel delivered today dump got stuck in the mud had to dig out behind the wheels to lay some gravel for him to back up onto then laid down a gravel path . He got it out. I leveled the gravel to almost done and then the sky’s opened up . Picture is before I started


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> Completely sucks Farmer Steve but keep your chin up. Would have been nice if they were old crapy saws and you were itching to new ones. If you don’t see them again will you buy the same?


They left the collectible saws. Thank goodness. They would have been harder to replace. Yes if I don't get them back I will be buying the same. My dealer has both a 261 and 462 on the shelf as of today when I was in.


----------



## turnkey4099

I got lucky today. Made two stops in town coming back from 'wooding', grocery store and hardware store. Hi noon with lots of people around but the bottom section of my 12' extension ladder somehow unloaded itself and took a stroll. Fortunately about $1800 worth of saws in the cab are still there.


----------



## muad

Man, over 4" of rain the past two days. We needed rain bad, but not all at once, lol. 

That's OK, the pond is filling up (our water source), so that's good. Plus, the cool weather blew in with it, so chainsaw season is upon us! Got me some new EXL loops from Dan for the 254 and 461, so I'm ready.
Hope y'all are doing good, are healthy, and safe.


----------



## Lee192233

One of the most beautiful sunsets I can remember since moving in 10 years ago.


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> Got 22 tons of gravel delivered today dump got stuck in the mud had to dig out behind the wheels to lay some gravel for him to back up onto then laid down a gravel path . He got it out. I leveled the gravel to almost done and then the sky’s opened up . Picture is before I startedView attachment 931051


A truckload of stone . . . stuck in the mud. Brought back a memory, painful at the time but funny ever since.

Late '80s, or maybe 1990, I was a commercial hay producer. Cut about 60--80 acres of alfalfa (and much else), 5 cuttings a year. Needed an application of lime on a 32 acre field. Don Graham was the local lime guy, he had a hopper truck, I want to say 18 ton capacity? with a spinning thing on the rear that distributed the ground white stone. I was on Don's list, eager to get my lime so I could work the ground, and I knew who all was ahead of me on the list.

Came in at noon one day for dinner and spied Don's truck bogged down at Ray's place a mile south of me. Then saw a huge wrecker sometime later pulling him out of the sandy wet ground. I called Don. "Hey, I've got good solid ground you can stay on top of." He said he'd come by (still had the load he couldn't spread at Ray's place). I met him at the gate to my quarter section down the road and climbed up into the cab. As we traveled across the place back to the 32 acres he said, "I don't know, CB, it looks a bit shaky." "Oh no, Don, it's the high side of the place, we'll be fine." And I believed it.

We pulled into the field, and it was like driving on top of Jello. The ground shook & rippled around us. We made one pass halfway across, spreading lime, before his truck just sank in the sand. He called the wrecker that had recently returned to town after pulling him out of Ray's place. We waited an hour. Wrecker came, hooked onto Don's truck, and the cable just pulled the wrecker backwards. Lots of shoveling. We had to unload lime (crushed stone) from the truck to lighten Don's truck. Did I mention that it was 102 degrees? (Oklahoma summer) Me and Don shoveling till he was played out. Don hopped down from the truck and groaned, "Oh, my back." I kept shoveling. The wrecker busted one of the cast pull hooks on the front of Don's truck, and straightened the other. And ruined the spinner on the rear and one mudflap when trying to draw the truck backwards.

Company's at the door, it's poker night. Gotta go.

We got the truck out. Don tried to absorb the wrecker bill. I felt bad about everything.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muad said:


> over 4" of rain



I couldn’t re what that was.

Rain definition, water that is condensed from the aqueous vapor in the atmosphere and falls to earth in drops more than 0.02 inch


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> The state police have the pic of the guy so I hoping it's only a matter of time. They also have info on the car he is driving.


I’d still do some personal investigating. Most of the time (at least around here), LEO aren’t very interested in following up on small time crime.


----------



## svk

I’ve heard of individuals running into suspected perp on the street somewhere and recommending that said items be returned. Often they reappear.


----------



## Logger nate

Another load from the far away land


----------



## Lee192233

Well fall is saying good morning today. 44° F now with a high of 70. Unfortunately I won't be able to cut this weekend but next weekend there's going to be saws running in the woods.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’d still do some personal investigating. Most of the time (at least around here), LEO aren’t very interested in following up on small time crime.


Lot's of locals on top of it. People are pizzed. The Stihl shop where the guy tried to sell the stolen backpack blower has pics and they have been posting on social media.


----------



## LondonNeil

Logger nate said:


> Another load from the far away landView attachment 931098


Super photo! You have an eye for a composition. Is it an expensive camera? Of that's just a phone camera then, double wow


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Super photo! You have an eye for a composition. Is it an expensive camera? Of that's just a phone camera then, double wow


Thanks Neil! Just a phone camera. Wish I could just do that full time (and cut firewood ) but seems like a flooded market.


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellas,

Pics coming in a bit, neighbour had a very big peppermint come down and I'm giving him a hand. Going to stick a new full chisel chain on Limby and let him go to work. Try to contain your excitement, @H-Ranch


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Morning fellas,
> 
> Pics coming in a bit, neighbour had a very big peppermint come down and I'm giving him a hand. Going to stick a new full chisel chain on Limby and let him go to work. Try to contain your excitement, @H-Ranch


Yeah, it sounds like a job for the wheelbarrow for sure!


----------



## Logger nate

Well while we are waiting for cowboys pictures.. and waiting….
Our first snowfall last Sunday


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Well while we are waiting for cowboys pictures.. and waiting….


I know, right? and waiting... I even had time to go split a few rounds. (If I let @Cowboy254 get too far ahead I'll never win this competition.) Still have lots to go.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sorry guys, I didn't go in the end


----------



## Cowboy254

That's right, _we _went. Cowgirl has been showing some interest in scrounge assisting which is a Good Thing since loading up the ute/trailer is the bit I like least. As long as she doesn't start asking for her chainsaw back. My neighbour (Hugh) is 77 and he had a 70 year old friend there who was also a bit short on wood. The tree seemed to be almost all trunk with very few branches. Hugh got a cube or so out of the top the other day. 

Here's the peppermint.


----------



## Cowboy254

I did the easy bits first before working out what to do about the trunk which was mostly suspended. Used the 241 before switching up to the Limby. There wasn't much in between for the 460 to do today.







Cowgirl had a crack at splitting with the X27 and did a creditable job given she hasn't done a whole lot of it.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> That's right, _we _went. Cowgirl has been showing some interest in scrounge assisting which is a Good Thing since loading up the ute/trailer is the bit I like least. As long as she doesn't start asking for her chainsaw back. My neighbour (Hugh) is 77 and he had a 70 year old friend there who was also a bit short on wood. The tree seemed to be almost all trunk with very few branches. Hugh got a cube or so out of the top the other day.
> 
> Here's the peppermint.
> 
> View attachment 931263
> 
> 
> View attachment 931264


Nice! That’s a big tree!


----------



## Cowboy254

Called it quits for the morning at this point. Hugh's mate took prolly 2 cubes, I took one. Hugh is going to take the rest. 




There's stihl a fair bit left in the log, prolly another 30 feet or more. 







There's also a couple of videos that Cowgirl took. Apparently there's this thing called 'Youtube' which can be used to play such things. I shall investigate this new technology.


----------



## Cowboy254

Here we go, Cowboy's on the Youtube!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Guys keep posting pics and video, it’s as close as I can get to scrounging. 3+ months of lockdown is wearing thin. I’ll have to do my scrounging over the summer months.


----------



## Cowboy254

If you thought my posts are often pic-heavy, wait until I'm scrounging each day with my own personal videographer person! A bit of 241 action down the smaller end.


----------



## Cowboy254

After some mucking around chocking the log, making multiple 3/4 cuts to lower the log down, I finally got to the meaty part. No termites yet, they normally love peppermint so it's always a pleasant surprise when you get one that is bug-free.


----------



## Cowboy254

And finally some fiskaring



And then a bit of Cowgirl action...



A pleasant morning had by all.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for all the pics and vids, and it is great to have such nice help, put please tell Cowgirl that I cringe when I see her splitting w/o boots on, and although they would not look as nice, jeans also provide a bit more protection. It only takes one mistake to regret decisions made!

My Grandson wanted to split wood with sneakers up at the cabin, and I would not let him.


----------



## LondonNeil

i agree with mike, although cowgirl looks on the shorter side so an x27 would hit the ground well ahead of her. unlike me and the x21. i was lucky, that was just s little cut.


----------



## SS396driver

Got the frame up today . Need to get some 4x4s and do a little more leveling. Guy is coming next week to drive in 6 screw piles to anchor it down then I can put the canvas on.


----------



## farmer steve

Good news scroungers. Mostly. I was looking at FB marketplace this morning and saw a Dewalt miter saw like the one I had stolen along with the chainsaws. Called the cops to inform them and when my trooper called me back he said they had already recovered mine and 2 of my saws.  Found in a pawn shop in Baltimore. Didn't locate my 026 or 036. Just waiting on paperwork so I can go pick them up.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Good news scroungers. Mostly. I was looking at FB marketplace this morning and saw a Dewalt miter saw like the one I had stolen along with the chainsaws. Called the cops to inform them and when my trooper called me back he said they had already recovered mine and 2 of my saws.  Found in a pawn shop in Baltimore. Didn't locate my 026 or 036. Just waiting on paperwork so I can go pick them up.


Sounds like they were like, "okay guys, this one won't stop calling until we get his stuff back, let's get this perp".
Glad you're getting stuff back right away, if it goes much longer that doesn't usually happen. 
There's a nice looking 026 and an 036 up this way if you don't get yours back and want to replace them.
A buddy of mine who isn't on the forums had about 20 saws stolen out of a covered trailer not far from here when he was moving, most were ported and there were multiple 880's, 3120's, 660's a ported 395.... Very nice guy who'd do anything for anyone, and he's pretty sure one of the guys he helped returned the favor buy stealing from him .


----------



## Cowboy254

MustangMike said:


> Thanks for all the pics and vids, and it is great to have such nice help, put please tell Cowgirl that I cringe when I see her splitting w/o boots on, and although they would not look as nice, jeans also provide a bit more protection.


You're absolutely right, Mike. She originally was only coming up to take some pics but then thought she'd do something useful. As @LondonNeil noted, short wifey hitting rounds on the ground a long way in front of her using a long handled implement looked ok. I was actually more concerned about lack of eye protection, I've had bits bounce of my sunnies when I've been splitting. We'll be a bit better organised next time ... which might be today


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> We'll be a bit better organised next time ... which might be today


I'm a bit tired today - do you think you can wait until tomorrow? LOL


----------



## turnkey4099

I discovered today that in addition to the 8' ladder that disappeared a few days ago, my 2stsp stepstool bungy corded to the side of my rack also went along. That cost me $54 to replace when I got back from 'wooding' today. Picture an 86 YOA using cut rounds to get up in the truck bed.


----------



## Cowboy254

Good news FS. At least you got your new saws back. How far is Baltimore from you?


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Good news FS. At least you got your new saws back. How far is Baltimore from you?


Thanks. 50 miles give or take. Not sure the conversion to kilometers. The 036 was just a great running saw. Not a lot of nice ones around anymore except the shelf queen I have. I had it covered and the thief didn't see it.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Called the cops to inform them and when my trooper called me back he said they had already recovered mine and 2 of my saws.



Hope they catch the guy too. 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Good call on the eye pro, I always wear safety specs. Which is annoying as I am a sweaty oik and am soon clouding them up or worse, dripping sweat on the lenses. Worth it though


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Hope they catch the guy too.
> 
> Philbert


They got him.


----------



## chipper1

Oh snap!
I just left Rockford with an empty trailer. Not like I'm hurting for wood, but locust .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Big thumbs up. Excellent news Farmer Steve, I’ve only ever had one thing stolen from me when I was a first year apprentice Toolmaker. I used to ride my XR250 to the railway station car park once a week to go into town to technical college. One day I got back in the afternoon and it was gone but I had parked it directly under a security camera. I spoke to the station master who passed the video onto the cops. They had footage of two guys picking it up and putting it into a van. 
Anyway the cops got a warrant and found a drug lab, hydroponics set up and stacks of stolen gear at the guys house. Got my bike back two weeks later. I was very happy as it was my life’s savings at the time and getting to work without it was very difficult.
As I said keep your chin up and look what happened to you.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Oh snap!
> I just left Rockford with an empty trailer. Not like I'm hurting for wood, but locust .
> 
> View attachment 931442


Your lucky we don't revoke your scroungers card. Not getting locust is pretty bad but HVBW?


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Your lucky we don't revoke your scroungers card. Not getting locust is pretty bad but HVBW?


I know right.
I'm trying hard to stay focused, it's not easy when you see ads like that.


----------



## old CB

A friend just came by with his Stihl 261 saw that he needed help with.

Just one question. What kind of Mickey Mouse company engineers a saw that you can only remove the spark plug with an open end wrench?

No wonder I like orange saws.

Oh, and I read the "261" off the starter, and Michael asked "what does that mean?" I said, "Damn if I know." If it was a Husky it would mean it's 61ccs, but that's no 61cc saw.


----------



## Ambull01

Took the tree down next to my house. Thankfully it fell the right way lol. What do you guys think of this notch? I’m sure I screwed it up somehow but it’s just my second notch.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've never cut a tree in my life, so it's far better tan any of mine. however, i think someone knowledgeable might say, gob cut a little deep, hinge a wee bit thin, especially on one side. I assume that is the first round above the stump, not the stump? Else its upside down (back cut should be above the notch/gob)


----------



## Lee192233

Ambull01 said:


> Took the tree down next to my house. Thankfully it fell the right way lol. What do you guys think of this notch? I’m sure I screwed it up somehow but it’s just my second notch.


Glad it fell the right way. The more experienced fellas can correct me if I'm wrong. It appears to me the backcut was too high and the notch looks like it's about 1/2 the tree deep. I usually try for about 1/3 the depth of the tree.


----------



## muad

Ugh, took the Rattler 254 down into the woods to cut on a downed ash that was blocking the one trail. Took some apples down in the loader bucket for the deer, then used it to move the log. 

Well, I noticed when I was cutting that the handle was pinching me. Sure enough, there are two cracks!!! Ugh, this saw was near perfect  

Any tips on glueing it? Was gonna glue it and then the wife thought maybe some grip tape over that area also? Gonna run it as is as I hunt for a clean handle/tank.


----------



## crazycatwoman

Still here and heating my house, water, and cooking my food with scrounged wooden pallets, demolition lumber, and offcuts when it's cold. I'd say I was lucky this year, but I was more proactive. My animals and I SHALL be warm this winter. Remember to ask if you can scrounge wood, load it yourself, and thank and remember donor's names for their kindness. In other words, be polite and grateful.


----------



## H-Ranch

muad said:


> Any tips on glueing it?


I glue lots of stuff with a pretty good success rate - figure I usually have nothing to lose. Clean it well and make sure you have a good fit. Apply glue sparingly, press and hold until set. Reinforcement (tape or other) is always a good belt and suspenders approach. I'm not sure how that handle is designed, but it looks to me like there may be a slight misalignment of pins between the 2 halves. Also looks like another hairline crack on the right half down by the left side crack. 

If you really want to get words of wisdom on fixing broken stuff, call on @Backyard Lumberjack. LOL


----------



## muad

H-Ranch said:


> I glue lots of stuff with a pretty good success rate - figure I usually have nothing to lose. Clean it well and make sure you have a good fit. Apply glue sparingly, press and hold until set. Reinforcement (tape or other) is always a good belt and suspenders approach. I'm not sure how that handle is designed, but it looks to me like there may be a slight misalignment of pins between the 2 halves. Also looks like another hairline crack on the right half down by the left side crack.
> 
> If you really want to get words of wisdom on fixing broken stuff, call on @Backyard Lumberjack. LOL



Thanks for the input. 

So freaking bummed as this os a stupid clean saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Bucked up a dead Ash log for a friend in CT. Used my MOFO Hybrid, first time I "leaned it out" since we did some work on it. Real pleased with how it ran.


----------



## MustangMike

I have some weeds in the back yard that produce pretty yellow flowers that my wife it in love with. The roots have bulbs like little potatoes.

Anyone know what the heck these things are???


----------



## Ambull01

Lee192233 said:


> Glad it fell the right way. The more experienced fellas can correct me if I'm wrong. It appears to me the backcut was too high and the notch looks like it's about 1/2 the tree deep. I usually try for about 1/3 the depth of the tree.


Yep I believe you’re right. Thought it was about 1/3 but was hard to see how deep I went in. I need to find more trees to practice on lol


----------



## old CB

MustangMike said:


> I have some weeds in the back yard that produce pretty yellow flowers that my wife it in love with. The roots have bulbs like little potatoes.
> 
> Anyone know what the heck these things are???


It's been years since I grew them, but those look like Jerusalem Artichokes. Very tasty. The rare individual has some gut sensitivity to them--seems like they make some people gassy if I remember right. But Jerusalem Artichokes are quite tasty.

If they always grow in the same spot, healthy growth, and the tubers are kinda lengthy with a purplish tint, you have Jerusalem Artichokes. Cook 'em up just like potatoes. I used to love them.


----------



## husqvarna257

farmer steve said:


> They got him.


Glad they got him. I had my bosses saw stolen out of my garage, they left my old Pulan behind but took his new Echo must thought the old saw was junk.


crazycatwoman said:


> Still here and heating my house, water, and cooking my food with scrounged wooden pallets, demolition lumber, and offcuts when it's cold. I'd say I was lucky this year, but I was more proactive. My animals and I SHALL be warm this winter. Remember to ask if you can scrounge wood, load it yourself, and thank and remember donor's names for their kindness. In other words, be polite and grateful.


I did that for one year with the wood boiler but I got sick of pulling out nails when I cleaned it.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Ugh, took the Rattler 254 down into the woods to cut on a downed ash that was blocking the one trail. Took some apples down in the loader bucket for the deer, then used it to move the log.
> 
> Well, I noticed when I was cutting that the handle was pinching me. Sure enough, there are two cracks!!! Ugh, this saw was near perfect
> 
> Any tips on glueing it? Was gonna glue it and then the wife thought maybe some grip tape over that area also? Gonna run it as is as I hunt for a clean handle/tank.
> 
> View attachment 931585


Glue it, then use duct tape, then some tennis racket tape .
I'd just snag up the one Dustin has myself though .


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I have some weeds in the back yard that produce pretty yellow flowers that my wife it in love with. The roots have bulbs like little potatoes.
> 
> Anyone know what the heck these things are???


I think @old CB is right on the Jerusalem artichoke Mike although I have never saw them. I had to google it..


----------



## JustJeff

muad said:


> Ugh, took the Rattler 254 down into the woods to cut on a downed ash that was blocking the one trail. Took some apples down in the loader bucket for the deer, then used it to move the log.
> 
> Well, I noticed when I was cutting that the handle was pinching me. Sure enough, there are two cracks!!! Ugh, this saw was near perfect
> 
> Any tips on glueing it? Was gonna glue it and then the wife thought maybe some grip tape over that area also? Gonna run it as is as I hunt for a clean handle/tank.
> 
> View attachment 931585


I've had good luck with gorilla glue. Clean it thoroughly before the glue and let it set a day before using. If you want tape over top I'm sure that wouldn't hurt either.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Glue it, then use duct tape, then some tennis racket tape .
> I'd just snag up the one Dustin has myself though .



Already planning on it, but will try gluing also for the experience. Might finish this year's cutting season with the cracked one, then change it. 

I also have a bid in on one on eBay, but I have three 254s, so a couple clean spares won't hurt, lol


----------



## muad

JustJeff said:


> I've had good luck with gorilla glue. Clean it thoroughly before the glue and let it set a day before using. If you want tape over top I'm sure that wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks, will try that!


----------



## MustangMike

old CB said:


> It's been years since I grew them, but those look like Jerusalem Artichokes. Very tasty. The rare individual has some gut sensitivity to them--seems like they make some people gassy if I remember right. But Jerusalem Artichokes are quite tasty.
> 
> If they always grow in the same spot, healthy growth, and the tubers are kinda lengthy with a purplish tint, you have Jerusalem Artichokes. Cook 'em up just like potatoes. I used to love them.


Thanks, I think you nailed it! I thought it may be edible, but had no idea what it was! Been growing back there for years!


----------



## svk

For a short-term fix, you could use a piece of metal strap and screw it with small self tapping screws then put the tennis handle tape over the top of that.


----------



## muddstopper

muad said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> So freaking bummed as this os a stupid clean saw.


Which family of saw parts will interchange with the 254. I will have to look, but I think I have a junk 264 in the shed. It might of went the way of the scrap when I moved, but I can check.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Which family of saw parts will interchange with the 254. I will have to look, but I think I have a junk 264 in the shed. It might of went the way of the scrap when I moved, but I can check.


154, 254, 257, 261, 262


----------



## SS396driver

Did some wood today . Then finished up the retaining wall


----------



## Lee192233

muad said:


> Already planning on it, but will try gluing also for the experience. Might finish this year's cutting season with the cracked one, then change it.
> 
> I also have a bid in on one on eBay, but I have three 254s, so a couple clean spares won't hurt, lol


I have a 254 that I went through. It has a new tank on it. I split it and put new bearings and seals in it, ring, new wrist pin bearing, kitted the carb and did a little muffler mod. I filled it up the first time to cut with it and the tank was leaking at the seam. I ordered a factory tank and pretty much blew the budget. If you're interested I might be willing to part with it. PM me if you're interested. 



Lee


----------



## MustangMike

Been working on building a gun cabinet with my milled Red Oak. Taking a lot more time than I anticipated, but I keep making progress. Moved it into the garage tonight as it is supposed to rain (had to leave the Mustang outside).

Need to let some of my "wood repair" stuff dry, sand it, and apply a finish and it should be done (for now). I'll put doors on it at a later date.

Also plan to build another for up at the cabin, we often seem to bring up more guns than the 8 gun holder can hold! The cabin one will not get doors as it will not be used for long term storage.

Also made one Red Oak shelf and one Hickory shelf to replace the 7' plywood shelves that are developing "waves". They should compliment the cabin furniture nicely!

Pics soon!


----------



## Cowboy254

Hopefully @H-Ranch has recovered from the weekend onslaught of pics and vids. I got the word from another bloke in town who had had one small and one medium spotted gum taken down and would I like the main stems (he had already topped them)? Well, if I must.

I had to wait a couple of days though because my football team (Melbourne) made the AFL grand final for the first time in 21 years, and if they actually managed to win it, it would be their first premiership in 57 years. This time they did it and I've been a bit tired and emotional since, and I've also watched the replay about 27 times so I didn't have time for scrounging.









Latest Video | Melbourne Football Club


Watch the latest interviews and highlights from the Melbourne Football Club




www.melbournefc.com.au





Anyway, today I got out after it.




This was the larger one, maybe 20 inches at the fat end.




Then there was this.




Which became this




Got it all loaded up, maybe 1.5 cubes in the trailer and another half a cube in the ute.







I unloaded the trailer and found that I could peel the thick bark off. I haven't burned spotted gum before - it is reputed to be good stuff - but the bark looks reminiscent of candlebark and though that wood is good, the bark is trash.


----------



## JustJeff

Other bounty from scrounging in the woods. Giant puffball mushroom. This is my third. Biggest puffball I ever saw, we split it in 3. I cubed some and fried in butter and tossed in a handful of leeks. Froze the rest.









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I've loaded the pointed Hornady LeverEvolution bullets in both my 348 and 30-30 this year.
> 
> Unfortunately, they stopped selling the 348 bullets (they now only sell the fully loaded ammo). A shame, they shoot well with the same powder used for previous bullets.
> 
> The 30-30 was more difficult to get things to work well, but IMO it is worth doing. The Marlin guns s/b no problem as they have a 1-10 twist and can handle more pressure than a model 94.
> 
> The Model 94 has a 1-12 twist, and the 30 cal bullets are both pointed and have a boat tail, so they are harder to stabilize. (The 348 bullets are just pointed). The 30 cal bullets in a 94 need to be driven faster to stabilize them, which at Model 94 pressures can only be done by obtaining the LeverEvolution powder. (Specifically designed to provide more velocity for 30-30, 32 Special and 35 Rem at low pressure).
> 
> Luckily, the powder is available at reasonable prices. With the increased MV and greatly increased BC, the new 30-30 load provides as much energy at 200 yds as the old loads do at 100 yds.
> 
> Unfortunately, they also shoot much higher than traditional bullets, so you will need to adjust your sights (about 5-6" high at 100 yds).
> 
> I also installed peep sights on both rifles to aid my old eyes with shot placement.
> 
> FYI, hand loading the 30-30 with current day prices is about 70 cents per round for this bullet, the factory loaded bullets are about $2.30 per round.


Boy, get busy and miss a few weeks and you wind up 50 pages back. I have a Ruger #3 one off, in 25-35, with a Leupold 1.5X5, and shoot the Hornady factory LE's. It loves them. You can shoot a squirrel in the eye at 50 yards, and in the head at 100, virtually 100% of the time. Next to my 1919 NRA Match Rifle, 22, I think the Ruger is my most accurate rifle. I had my hopes up bidding on a Remington/Hepburn target rifle in 32-40. But I bent the deck on my JD X540, $1400 and change, and had the PTO go out on another tractor. So, I guess I'll just watch it go by.


----------



## MustangMike

My Cousin has a Model 94 in 32-40, used to be my Uncle's. Has a 26" round barrel. I can't recall anyone ever shooting it! I think ammo is handload only.


----------



## muad

I just picked up a Henry All Weather in .357/.38. Actually, my Dad bought a pair for him and I.

I ordered a 180gr mold for it so I can work up some whitetail loads. Excited to see how she does. Will run it after I tag one with my main deer rifle (a .450 Bushmaster AR) ;0)


----------



## MustangMike

Nice that in addition to all weather it has sling swivels! Not many Lever actions come with them, my Model 71 did, but I installed them on my Model 95.

IMO, it is not a hunting rifle if it does not have a sling. You don't want to have to "carry" a rifle on a long deer drag!


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Nice that in addition to all weather it has sling swivels! Not many Lever actions come with them, my Model 71 did, but I installed them on my Model 95.
> 
> IMO, it is not a hunting rifle if it does not have a sling. You don't want to have to "carry" a rifle on a long deer drag!


Agreed. 

Am in the process of having a couple of nice leather slings made up for Pops and I for them.


----------



## Haywire

Lets see your fall foliage pics. We're getting close to peak here.


----------



## JustJeff

Some fall color from Ontario Canada





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

Y'all are a bit further ahead than me. Ours are just starting to turn here in northern Ohio.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Firewood sales took a jump.
Splitting and stacking some Beech. Two tops were taken out by another huge near by tree limb. A friend dropped the two bare trunks, maybe twenty feet each, 18", just guessing, for us and cut them into rounds while house sitting here. We were RV camping (and rock hunting) for the second short trip in two years.
Beautiful stuff when split. Quartered it with the Fiskers. That's a young mans game. And that's been awhile. Split on the SuperSplit.


----------



## muddstopper

I have been noticeing a lot of ads on fb looking for firewood. Another thing I have noticed is those looking seem to have a better ideal as to what quality firewood actually is and how much wood it takes to make a cord. I think that is a good thing for the folks in the business for the long term. The fly by night's might get knocked out of the game early. Wont effect me either way because I dont sell firewood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Could be a bumper year for wood sellers here. I'm just very glad I've got plenty CSS and ready for this winter and next. Wholesale gas prices have shot up as Russia/gazprom is restricting supply. This is having a dramatic effect and to electricity costs as we will have a good amount of gas power stations. The wholesale prices are above the government set price cap for sale to domestic end users and our energy market is in turmoil with several suppliers folding in the last month. I read one article suggesting three market could go from 70 to about 10. My supplier folded a week ago. There are no cheap tariffs available to sign up to, it's the capped price now, and most people will see big price hikes as a result...50% increase our maybe more. Thankfully the wood stoves insulate me from this to a large extent, although the electricity will still be expensive.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

@farmer steve have you headed to bmore yet to retrieve the saws? If not, check out chaps pit beef. Great grub!


----------



## Lee192233

LondonNeil said:


> Could be a bumper year for wood sellers here. I'm just very glad I've got plenty CSS and ready for this winter and next. Wholesale gas prices have shot up as Russia/gazprom is restricting supply. This is having a dramatic effect and to electricity costs as we will have a good amount of gas power stations. The wholesale prices are above the government set price cap for sale to domestic end users and our energy market is in turmoil with several suppliers folding in the last month. I read one article suggesting three market could go from 70 to about 10. My supplier folded a week ago. There are no cheap tariffs available to sign up to, it's the capped price now, and most people will see big price hikes as a result...50% increase our maybe more. Thankfully the wood stoves insulate me from this to a large extent, although the electricity will still be expensive.


This is what happens when everyone is hooked up to the gas pipe including our electricity producers. I fear there are going to be major disruptions to the gas supply in the near future. People were sold on cheap heat here in the US so anyone who could got hooked up to the pipe. Now with coal power plants being taken off line there will be more demand on a limited supply of nat gas along with many more electric cars and I think we may have a perfect storm for gas disruptions in the US as well. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> @farmer steve have you headed to bmore yet to retrieve the saws? If not, check out chaps pit beef. Great grub!


Cops are picking them up. But thanks.


----------



## sundance

Lee192233 said:


> This is what happens when everyone is hooked up to the gas pipe including our electricity producers. I fear there are going to be major disruptions to the gas supply in the near future. People were sold on cheap heat here in the US so anyone who could got hooked up to the pipe. Now with coal power plants being taken off line there will be more demand on a limited supply of nat gas along with many more electric cars and I think we may have a perfect storm for gas disruptions in the US as well. Hopefully I'm wrong.


And the cheap gas fired plants have helped shut down several nuclear plants that couldn't compete on the power prices. That will change with gas prices rising. The nuke plants won't be back. Zero carbon, reasonable price and very reliable power. We will rue the day they shut down.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> I’ve heard of individuals running into suspected perp on the street somewhere and recommending that said items be returned. Often they reappear.


Had my fish house get broken into a couple years ago as I never lock the dead bolt. They channel locked the regular door handle. I have a reputation as being pretty persistent and not so nice when you screw me over. Talked to a couple of people around and like two days later my rattle reels were put back up and I had a new lock set with an apology note in the fish house. Have not had an issue since. 

Hope you find your other saws FS!


----------



## MustangMike

So, no one is cutting back on electric usage, in fact with electric cars we are increasing it. We are shutting down the Nuc plants like Indian Point, and we are not allowing new gas pipelines or drilling on Federal lands.

What could go wrong???


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> So, no one is cutting back on electric usage, in fact with electric cars we are increasing it. We are shutting down the Nuc plants like Indian Point, and we are not allowing new gas pipelines or drilling on Federal lands.
> 
> What could go wrong???


Don't worry, we'll just ruin the west with solar and wind farms.


----------



## sean donato

muad said:


> Thanks, will try that!


This works pretty well. I borrowed a kit from my uncle one to fix an old dirt bike fender. 





Amazon.com: Astro 7600 Hot Staple Gun Kit for Plastic Repair : Automotive


Buy Astro 7600 Hot Staple Gun Kit for Plastic Repair: Collision Repair Sets - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## sean donato

My electric bill this month was $287.00 up from the normal $154.00 ish last month. Called the electric company and spazed out on them. Was basically told to suck it up, cause it's not gonna get cheaper. I've kept years worth of bills and went back through to check usage. I'm lower in usage this year then any month last year yet the bill has sky rocked.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> My electric bill this month was $287.00 up from the normal $154.00 ish last month. Called the electric company and spazed out on them. Was basically told to suck it up, cause it's not gonna get cheaper. I've kept years worth of bills and went back through to check usage. I'm lower in usage this year then any month last year yet the bill has sky rocked.


You're in PA. Who have you picked for an electric supplier? Isn't it on a guaranteed rate?


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Had my fish house get broken into a couple years ago as I never lock the dead bolt. They channel locked the regular door handle. I have a reputation as being pretty persistent and not so nice when you screw me over. Talked to a couple of people around and like two days later my rattle reels were put back up and I had a new lock set with an apology note in the fish house. Have not had an issue since.
> 
> Hope you find your other saws FS!


My dad's friend used to own the IHC dealership in town. He always had first class stuff. One day he walked into his boathouse and the 25 hp on his fishing boat was gone. He called up one dude in the neighboring town and simply said "(name), my 25 horse went missing".

The next morning the motor was back on the boat.


----------



## sean donato

I had ap&g as my power supplier. Now im back with met ed. The you get to pick your provider is half a joke, you need to watch contract lengths and renew or cancel at just the right time or the company reverts you to a much higher rate. At least met ed has been pretty uniform in rates and price increases have been incremental instead of all at once and subject to the open market prices, which with the last supplier they are a Gass based electric company. Gas is going up so they hiked the rates. Add in a $70.00 transmission fee from met ed, and it doesn't take long to rack up a heck of a bill. I'm going to see what next month's bill is like before trying to sift through all the wing nuts offering a "good deal" I may just stick with met ed for the time being.


----------



## svk

Power companies up here are a monopoly. They are all nice to someone until they have a hardship and can't pay the bill...and they can (and do) shut people off in the winter if they feel like it. Plus all of their monthly fees account to between 60-110 bucks a month depending on your location before you even draw a single watt of energy. People are disconnecting their seasonal cabins and buying generators. Home owners are going to solar and then sell back the extra energy to the "co-op" who buys it and resells at a loss.


----------



## sean donato

I got a few quotes for solar panels, but didn't like the time frame for my return on investment before the projected panel replacement. May just have to suck it up and get a solar system installed.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> So, no one is cutting back on electric usage, in fact with electric cars we are increasing it. We are shutting down the Nuc plants like Indian Point, and we are not allowing new gas pipelines or drilling on Federal lands.
> 
> What could go wrong???


Ask Texas how wind power and solar power worked last winter. I see big combines in the corn fields here now. Wonder how many acres they could cut with battery power.


----------



## chipper1

Well I stopped in to say I used my splitter in the horizontal position today and it seems I'm off topic  .
The good thing for us, in regards to the current topic, is that we have service thru a local electric provider. They've always been great and the price is less than the others around, been wondering how long until a large corp buys them up.
Anyway, a little mulberry and hard(sugar) maple, and as stated above, horizontal lol.




Found a nail deep inside a mulberry round.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> I had ap&g as my power supplier. Now im back with met ed. The you get to pick your provider is half a joke, you need to watch contract lengths and renew or cancel at just the right time or the company reverts you to a much higher rate. At least met ed has been pretty uniform in rates and price increases have been incremental instead of all at once and subject to the open market prices, which with the last supplier they are a Gass based electric company. Gas is going up so they hiked the rates. Add in a $70.00 transmission fee from met ed, and it doesn't take long to rack up a heck of a bill. I'm going to see what next month's bill is like before trying to sift through all the wing nuts offering a "good deal" I may just stick with met ed for the time being.


Think we're using First Energy for generation, have WestPenn for distribution. The wife shops all of that. 
We've got a 36 month locked rate that's only about 6 months old. She likes to find a decent rate and lock it in for an extended period. Think our last bill was in the $75 range but its a small house.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> This is what happens when everyone is hooked up to the gas pipe including our electricity producers. I fear there are going to be major disruptions to the gas supply in the near future. People were sold on cheap heat here in the US so anyone who could got hooked up to the pipe. Now with coal power plants being taken off line there will be more demand on a limited supply of nat gas along with many more electric cars and I think we may have a perfect storm for gas disruptions in the US as well. Hopefully I'm wrong.


Yes and no. I'm on Natural gas, and there's no way in hell you could justify using another source to heat a small ranch house. However, cut me off, and I have dry wood stacked up, ready to go. I could cut a whole in the roof and jam a wood stove in this place in a weekend and still be stirring a pot of chili while drinking beer when the Lions kick off to lose at 1:00 PM on Sunday. Most folks in my neighborhood have the resources to do it as well.


----------



## Lionsfan

panolo said:


> Had my fish house get broken into a couple years ago as I never lock the dead bolt. They channel locked the regular door handle. I have a reputation as being pretty persistent and not so nice when you screw me over. Talked to a couple of people around and like two days later my rattle reels were put back up and I had a new lock set with an apology note in the fish house. Have not had an issue since.
> 
> Hope you find your other saws FS!


The only thing some of these guys know about ice fishing is what they saw on Grumpy Old Men. Probably a bunch of guys scratching there heads wondering what a rattle reel is.


----------



## panolo

chipper1 said:


> Well I stopped in to say I used my splitter in the horizontal position today and it seems I'm off topic  .
> The good thing for us, in regards to the current topic, is that we have service thru a local electric provider. They've always been great and the price is less than the others around, been wondering how long until a large corp buys them up.
> Anyway, a little mulberry and hard(sugar) maple, and as stated above, horizontal lol.
> View attachment 932110
> 
> View attachment 932111
> 
> Found a nail deep inside a mulberry round.
> View attachment 932112


PM your address. I am going to send you some gloves.


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Well I stopped in to say I used my splitter in the horizontal position today and it seems I'm off topic  .
> The good thing for us, in regards to the current topic, is that we have service thru a local electric provider. They've always been great and the price is less than the others around, been wondering how long until a large corp buys them up.
> Anyway, a little mulberry and hard(sugar) maple, and as stated above, horizontal lol.
> View attachment 932110
> 
> View attachment 932111
> 
> Found a nail deep inside a mulberry round.
> View attachment 932112


Did you get a new phone? Your pictures no longer have that fuzzy 70's glamour shot look to them.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Well I stopped in to say I used my splitter in the horizontal position today and it seems I'm off topic  .
> The good thing for us, in regards to the current topic, is that we have service thru a local electric provider. They've always been great and the price is less than the others around, been wondering how long until a large corp buys them up.
> Anyway, a little mulberry and hard(sugar) maple, and as stated above, horizontal lol.
> View attachment 932110
> 
> View attachment 932111
> 
> Found a nail deep inside a mulberry round.
> View attachment 932112


I need to be doing this asap. Been too busy with work, and then more work on the farm. We got some pigs and had to out up fence, etc. Wofe and son did most of the post holes while I was at work, then the wife and I cemented them in, and then attached the woven wire. 

Oct. is a busy month, but I'm hoping to get my wood season started. Luckily I almost have enough "extra" stacked wood from last season to refill the one bay we burned our of last winter.


----------



## JustJeff

Scrounged another load of big chunks






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Need to amp up my wood splitting as well. The pile of logs out back is year two so they are ready. Got the little backhoe running good again. (Bad fuel pump this time) so getting the logs off the ground should be pretty easy now. Have a bunch of beach that's ready to be split as well. Whenever we get the title back and I can pick up my new to me trailer I have a fence row to clear out as well. Really need to start that here soon. Have a small trim job in a few weeks as well. Feeling a bit rusty as I haven't climbed (in a tree) much this year. Glad it's not a top down. Guess I should go over the ms 192tc. Archery season starts this weekend too, I don't plan to put significant time in the woods, if I'm being honest I most likely won't get to hunt at all this year. Just way too busy and not enough time off. Always next year lol.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Ask Texas how wind power and solar power worked last winter. I see big combines in the corn fields here now. Wonder how many acres they could cut with battery power.


Texas is a whole different situation. They didnt pony up for winterized equipment funny how turbines and solar work in upstate NY and most of the northern states ,Canada and Alaska where it gets way colder than it did in Texas last winter. Even their natural gas stopped .


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> They didnt pony up for winterized equipment


Global warming, why would they???


----------



## sean donato

Guess I should share. Just finished this up last night. 562xp number 2. Got this from Ohio rich. New case (bearings were more then a new case) dabbled with the cylinder a bit. New clutch and rim drive, and a muff mod. Had planned to run it today, but had other things to get done. I did fire it for a bit. Fired the fourth pull. Sounded pretty good. Hope to get cutting with it here soon.


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> PM your address. I am going to send you some gloves.


Thanks man.
Last time I ordered winter work gloves they canceled my order because they were on backorder. I have plenty of warm weather gloves as I order them by the case, which I think is 75. Thicker gloves are nice handling wood in case you smash your fingers a bit  .


Haywire said:


> Did you get a new phone? Your pictures no longer have that fuzzy 70's glamour shot look to them.


My kids helped me turn off the classic mode.
No, I did get a new phone about a month ago.


muad said:


> I need to be doing this asap. Been too busy with work, and then more work on the farm. We got some pigs and had to out up fence, etc. Wofe and son did most of the post holes while I was at work, then the wife and I cemented them in, and then attached the woven wire.
> 
> Oct. is a busy month, but I'm hoping to get my wood season started. Luckily I almost have enough "extra" stacked wood from last season to refill the one bay we burned our of last winter.


I figured the first day in the 40's was a good time to get started again.
Noodled a few more of the big mulberry rounds too. I'm going to see if I can sell some of the green wood this yr, I want to get it all out of here and I will be moving one of my log piles out front so I can have other materials dropped there. Sounds like you need to swing by with the wife and kids and help me set some posts .
Managed to get the rear frame rails on the trailer cut and boxed in, it's starting to take shape now. Need to get the bumper on the flatbed cut off and then I can set it on the frame to mock up the dovetail and something to secure it to the frame. At least the way it currently sits I can haul it down the rd although it doesn't have lights on it.


----------



## Marine5068

JustJeff said:


> Scrounged another load of big chunks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


What species is that?


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Thanks man.
> Last time I ordered winter work gloves they canceled my order because they were on backorder. I have plenty of warm weather gloves as I order them by the case, which I think is 75. Thicker gloves are nice handling wood in case you smash your fingers a bit  .
> 
> My kids helped me turn off the classic mode.
> No, I did get a new phone about a month ago.
> 
> I figured the first day in the 40's was a good time to get started again.
> Noodled a few more of the big mulberry rounds too. I'm going to see if I can sell some of the green wood this yr, I want to get it all out of here and I will be moving one of my log piles out front so I can have other materials dropped there. Sounds like you need to swing by with the wife and kids and help me set some posts .
> Managed to get the rear frame rails on the trailer cut and boxed in, it's starting to take shape now. Need to get the bumper on the flatbed cut off and then I can set it on the frame to mock up the dovetail and something to secure it to the frame. At least the way it currently sits I can haul it down the rd although it doesn't have lights on it.
> View attachment 932219
> 
> View attachment 932220
> 
> View attachment 932220
> View attachment 932220


Looks good.
Will it be a wood hauler? (sorry I haven't been following the build)


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Looks good.
> Will it be a wood hauler? (sorry I haven't been following the build)


Thanks.
Wood, cars, equipment, whatever. It will have an aluminum flat bed on top of it from a lumber truck.
Here's what it started out as, the flat bed can be seen on another trailer just behind it. I'll cut the ICC bumper off and at least the upper portion of the headache rack too.


----------



## Haywire

Fact: spruce smoke kills covid.


----------



## Doorfx

Haywire said:


> Fact: spruce smoke kills covid.
> 
> View attachment 932276



100% in agreement. Nice fire!!! 
Pine and Fir are pretty effective as well lol


----------



## SS396driver

don’t like putting wood in the 72 Chevy but it was on the side of the road and 
it’s Cherry wood for the smoker


----------



## MustangMike

I see they have been doing some testing and say 40% of the NY deer tested have Covid 19!!!

They don't think you can get it from deer, and the meat is still good to eat, and it does not seem to kill any deer.

That said, I think the Governor is still going to require them to mask!


----------



## JustJeff

Marine5068 said:


> What species is that?


Mostly sugar maple. 2 smaller pcs of pine and a couple hunks of silver maple

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> don’t like putting wood in the 72 Chevy but it was on the side of the road and View attachment 932288
> it’s Cherry wood for the smoker


I'm Cherry poor right now, having gotten rid of my last two loads. I would have jumped on it too!


----------



## LondonNeil

f me its not summer anymore..its got chilly. I need to fetch wood in, split some kindling and sweep the flues


----------



## JustJeff

Same here Neil. Autumn weather came in a hurry. I still need to move this winters wood up to the house. Hopefully get started on that soon. No more scrounging, I have probably more than I can burn in 4 years or better

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I'm Cherry poor right now, having gotten rid of my last two loads. I would have jumped on it too!


There is alot more was to big to lift by myself . Going back tomorrow with a saw and the Dodge.


----------



## hamish

I make my own power and minimized my needs, until my son moved in 2 years ago 160w of solar and fuel got me thru the year. Now were at 560w of solar and much more fuel and I'm gonna shoot the darn ****! Still less than the gracious cost of electricity up here just to be a customer with zero usage.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I see they have been doing some testing and say 40% of the NY deer tested have Covid 19!!!
> 
> They don't think you can get it from deer, and the meat is still good to eat, and it does not seem to kill any deer.
> 
> That said, I think the Governor is still going to require them to mask!


There's been all sorts of things that have tested positive, papaya, dogs, cats, people who where never tested  (funny, but true).
Did you know the CDC has changed the c19 texting protocol, look it up, funny stuff.
They know that the PCR test results in false positives, even Dr Falsie said so himself on virology today. Funny how such a smart group of guys can be duped by that liar, and he said it clear as day, anything over 25X will give false positives. Many testing facilities were testing at 35-40X .
Talked to a friend of mine from high school, I was telling him no way I'd take the jabs, he had heart issues after he did and 2 of his buddies did too .
Don't say I didn't say so.

I saw some wood on the side of the rd today, I swear one piece looked like locust, I may pick it up tomorrow .
Maybe when I stop to get it I'll find the tailgate for my 4x8 trailer I lost today . Sad you have to check a 13yr olds work these days, what's happening in this world. I'm just glad I didn't have my Werner ladder in there, that would have been a real bummer.


----------



## husqvarna257

Got a good day of splitting in. Lots of black birch. it is a pain to split with all it's splintering and knots but it does have a high BTU and burns well.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Fact: spruce smoke kills covid.
> 
> View attachment 932276


So it's kinda like pinesol .
Tommy Boy was onto something then lol.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Got a good day of splitting in. Lots of black birch. it is a pain to split with all it's splintering and knots but it does have a high BTU and burns well.


Gonna need some pictures , or a video .
Is it getting cold up that way, 48 here the last couple mornings, still hitting mid 70's during the day though.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Gonna need some pictures , or a video .
> Is it getting cold up that way, 48 here the last couple mornings, still hitting mid 70's during the day though.


We have been down to 42 but still hitting mid to high 70's during the day. Been turning on the furnace at night before going to bed. It doesnt kick on until early in the morning. We flip the switch back to AC when we get up in the morning. Been decent weather to work outside.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> We have been down to 42 but still hitting mid to high 70's during the day. Been turning on the furnace at night before going to bed. It doesnt kick on until early in the morning. We flip the switch back to AC when we get up in the morning. Been decent weather to work outside.


Been nice here too, I like these temps much better than the heat of summer.
I was wondering if I would need to start a fire last week, it was down to 64 inside, then the wife and kids left town and it warmed up the day after. I don't mind it being a little chilly in here most times, I can always put a sweatshirt on.


----------



## husqvarna257

Yea we are getting cooler but it is great for cutting and splitting. Fine example of black birch in the pic. Filling up the other side of the shed on the right.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Yea we are getting cooler but it is great for cutting and splitting. Fine example of black birch in the pic. Filling up the other side of the shed on the right.
> View attachment 932368
> View attachment 932369


Pretty dense looking. When I look it up here in michigan they say we call it white/red/river lol. I knew that river birch was white birch, but not black birch too.
Looks like you're ready for some colder weather. Do you use one side per yr.
Some oak too.


----------



## husqvarna257

Yea one side per year plus some scrap ends from cutting. Our white birch is soft and almost not worth much. Black birch is dense as red oak. .


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> Yea one side per year plus some scrap ends from cutting. Our white birch is soft and almost not worth much. Black birch is dense as red oak. .


I've heard that, the one I just pruned wasn't very dense.
It turned out nice though .


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> f me its not summer anymore..its got chilly. I need to fetch wood in, split some kindling and sweep the flues



I finished filling the woodshed (3 cord), back porch (4 cord) and a whole bunch of kindling in the porch closet a week ago. first all-day fire also last week. Been burning 24hr/day the last 3 days - old bones like it WARM.


----------



## Logger nate

Need a wood stove in my camper (travel trailer) at work. Snowed couple inches above 6000’ this week 
Temps were around 25 Tuesday night. Nice rest of the week, mid 60’s during the day. Nice to have some moisture and no smoke 
No more leaving gas jugs at camp over the weekend
Dang bear!


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like it tasted bad.


----------



## JustJeff

I was unbearable. Ahahaha

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Cool here too 41° this morning haven't lit the stove yet. Been working on the shelter need the sun to relax the canvas so I can tighten it up . Sure is a pain in the butt doing it by myself . Tomorrow the main cover goes on then I can use it


----------



## MustangMike

Was in the 40s this am, then warmed up into the 60s.

Delivered 1/2 cord this morning, then finished up the 2nd gun cabinet. It is a smaller "wall mount" one for the cabin.

I'll take some pics of both after I put a finish on it. Both are 4' wide and hold 9 guns vertical at 45* (so you can see the sides). Both are made from milled Red Oak and plywood.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch has a lot more BTU's than White Birch. It is right up there with the "better woods".

It seems to be getting a lot more common up at my Cabin. Previously, most of the trees were Ash, Black Cherry and Maple (Sugar and Red).

I have a good amount of Black Birch cut and split and dry to try out in the cabin wood stove this year.


----------



## Haywire

Hey Mike, I couldn't get this one to keep her mask on.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Hey Mike, I couldn't get this one to keep her mask on.
> 
> View attachment 932559


Had a little one out back today, they'll be scurrying around this weekend as it's opening for bow.


----------



## djg james

I ran into some nice White Oak yesterday. Only in the 12"-16" range. Perfect for me because it's the limit to what I can lift. Unfortunately, only one log resulting in a 2/3rds of a load. Better than nothing. The branches were dumped on a pile of wood chips so I didn't have to worry about hitting the ground. The footing was uneven because of the chips and brush mixed in. I decided to wear my chaps; I've had them for a while and only wore them once. But after seeing some of the photos I could see potential for disaster without them. It was only 80 out and a good breeze and I was in shorts, but man they're hot. I don't know how you pros can wear them all day.
Had a slight mishap with my small trailer. The road out was blocked with equipment, so I cut across the neighbors yard (with his permission), and backed up too far into a bush, bending my light bracket and frame. I had just put on new lights too when I got my ST plate recently. Only eighth inch steel. Any ides on how to straighten it without a torch? Just beat on the inside?
There's still the 36" dia. butt section that I'll get two rounds from. Going to put on my 24" bar and tackle that today or Monday depending on the rain.

On another note, can a worn bar cause and angled cut? I've got a new chain on that I only touched up once with an EZE Lap stone so I can't have the teeth different lengths yet. The cut still seems to be a little off line.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes! You can "dress" the bar, but sometimes the groove gets too wide.

I also know that with square file I can steer the cut in either direction, so I try to keep things straight.


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> I ran into some nice White Oak yesterday. Only in the 12"-16" range. Perfect for me because it's the limit to what I can lift. Unfortunately, only one log resulting in a 2/3rds of a load. Better than nothing. The branches were dumped on a pile of wood chips so I didn't have to worry about hitting the ground. The footing was uneven because of the chips and brush mixed in. I decided to wear my chaps; I've had them for a while and only wore them once. But after seeing some of the photos I could see potential for disaster without them. It was only 80 out and a good breeze and I was in shorts, but man they're hot. I don't know how you pros can wear them all day.
> Had a slight mishap with my small trailer. The road out was blocked with equipment, so I cut across the neighbors yard (with his permission), and backed up too far into a bush, bending my light bracket and frame. I had just put on new lights too when I got my ST plate recently. Only eighth inch steel. Any ides on how to straighten it without a torch? Just beat on the inside?
> There's still the 36" dia. butt section that I'll get two rounds from. Going to put on my 24" bar and tackle that today or Monday depending on the rain.
> 
> On another note, can a worn bar cause and angled cut? I've got a new chain on that I only touched up once with an EZE Lap stone so I can't have the teeth different lengths yet. The cut still seems to be a little off line.
> 
> View attachment 932615
> View attachment 932616


I'd take the bracket off and go to beating. Use something for a backer to help it go straight. A propane torch to heat will probably help. Good luck.


----------



## sean donato

Well didn't get to cutting the other day like I thought I would. Hopped on my yanmar and heard a strange rattle when I let the clutch out. Bad u joint from the bell to trans. This little shaft is a massive pain to get out. May have to pull the trans back to get the shaft out since the slip yoke has sized fast with rust. Compact tractors are great till they need serviced.
Had another saw dropped off by a guy from work. He had it at the dealer, they yanked the muffler off and told him it was trash. Some scoring on the piston, cylinder looked eh ok through the exhaust port. Funny thing is they didn't give him the dang muffler back. Gonna pop it apart and pressure test it, then yank the cylinder and see what's what. Pretty sure this is gonna be a "on the cheap" fix. He said he ordered a 362, so this will just be a spare.


----------



## farmer steve

My computer geek buddy stopped today. Helped him skin and quarter up the doe he shot. He then proceeded to set up some security cameras in and around the shop. I have to mount them up but the pics are clear as a bell. Sent right to my phone. He put a Wi-Fi booster in the shop and it works great. One camera is going to be positioned looking at the wood yard where the splitter sits so I can keep an eye on that.


----------



## sundance

farmer steve said:


> My computer geek buddy stopped today. Helped him skin and quarter up the doe he shot. He then proceeded to set up some security cameras in and around the shop. I have to mount them up but the pics are clear as a bell. Sent right to my phone. He put a Wi-Fi booster in the shop and it works great. One camera is going to be positioned looking at the wood yard where the splitter sits so I can keep an eye on that.


sounds like a good buddy to have. I could use one of those.....really need to think about some cameras.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Well didn't get to cutting the other day like I thought I would. Hopped on my yanmar and heard a strange rattle when I let the clutch out. Bad u joint from the bell to trans. This little shaft is a massive pain to get out. May have to pull the trans back to get the shaft out since the slip yoke has sized fast with rust. Compact tractors are great till they need serviced.
> Had another saw dropped off by a guy from work. He had it at the dealer, they yanked the muffler off and told him it was trash. Some scoring on the piston, cylinder looked eh ok through the exhaust port. Funny thing is they didn't give him the dang muffler back. Gonna pop it apart and pressure test it, then yank the cylinder and see what's what. Pretty sure this is gonna be a "on the cheap" fix. He said he ordered a 362, so this will just be a spare.


One thing I hate since I moved to PA 40 years ago is rust. Vehicle work was so much easier out west without rust. Now, most jobs start with "how much pain will there be just getting s-word apart so I can work on it".


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> One thing I hate since I moved to PA 40 years ago is rust. Vehicle work was so much easier out west without rust. Now, most jobs start with "how much pain will there be just getting s-word apart so I can work on it".


Yes I is a bugger lol. I did finally get it out and new u joints in it. Was good I did because I found a bad bearing in the input cluster. Fortunately I had the right size here. Now im just debating if I should pull the clutch output shaft and bearings and replace them now. Any who. Here's some pics.


----------



## SS396driver

The 72 approves of its new digs


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yes I is a bugger lol. I did finally get it out and new u joints in it. Was good I did because I found a bad bearing in the input cluster. Fortunately I had the right size here. Now im just debating if I should pull the clutch output shaft and bearings and replace them now. Any who. Here's some pics.


Looks like the cylinder will be junk to me, but sometimes you get lucky. Is that an OEM cylinder?
Glad you got the u-joints and bearing taken care of today.
I ran to the parts store to have them make me a hose for the loader on a little kubota bx2350, they didn't have the 1/4" fittings there, so to the big city I went chasing. Got there and the guy made it up and told me $55, for an 18" hydraulic hose . I told him the guy in my town usually bills me under one of our local companies as a cash sale, he did it and I got the hose, 2 auto-lite plugs, and a set of front turn signal bulbs for 48 out the door. Much better .


----------



## chipper1

Oh snap, HVBW  .


----------



## Cowboy254

I finished debarking and splitting the spotted gum from the other day. I debarked most of it on the day and the bark (up to 1" thick) peeled off with a sound like sucking air through a straw. There was a layer of moisture under the bark. After sitting for a few days, I went to finish debarking and it wouldn't give, had to chop it off. Check out how much there ended up being from an overloaded trailer plus a third of a load in the back of the ute! 




So I ended up with one ute load which I will take to my parents next weekend plus some stacked against the shed. Spotted gum is 950kg/m3 which is the same as hedge/osage.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't see why the cylinder would not be fine, other than the AM ones for that saw are cheap and seem to work just fine.


----------



## MustangMike

I promised some pics:

Made a Hickory Shelf and a Red Oak shelf for the cabin; made a gun cabinet for the wall of the cabin; made a gun cabinet for my house (the tall one).

Both gun cabinets are milled Red Oak and plywood. Finished the one for the house with spar urethane, the one for the cabin is Teak Oil (as are the shelves). IMO, they look pretty similar.

Unfortunately, this wood was aged outside, and the live edge is not what is used to be!

Live and learn, if you age wood outside, live edge has a limited shelf life! Had to use Hardener on some of it.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Looks like the cylinder will be junk to me, but sometimes you get lucky. Is that an OEM cylinder?
> Glad you got the u-joints and bearing taken care of today.
> I ran to the parts store to have them make me a hose for the loader on a little kubota bx2350, they didn't have the 1/4" fittings there, so to the big city I went chasing. Got there and the guy made it up and told me $55, for an 18" hydraulic hose . I told him the guy in my town usually bills me under one of our local companies as a cash sale, he did it and I got the hose, 2 auto-lite plugs, and a set of front turn signal bulbs for 48 out the door. Much better .


Biggest issue I have with this little machine is parts. It's an 1980 something and they quit shipping them here in 89(to the best I know). Very tough little tractor, but darn hard to get stuff for. As far as I know these were the original u joints to the tractor. And honestly I think them being made of unobtaineom is why I got it given to me. The front pto runs off a short drive shaft and the previous owner blew one and took the yoke out. He didn't want to have a custom shaft made and didn't feel like trying to find a used one. I scored one off ebay for $100.00 from a guy in hornsdale, PA. Looks like it's brand new. Now need to get afew more u joints ordered to have on hand. 
Sure is a bugger when you have to run all over to get the parts you need.


MustangMike said:


> I don't see why the cylinder would not be fine, other than the AM ones for that saw are cheap and seem to work just fine.


The intake side of the cylinder looks OK as far as I can tell, and as far as I know it's all stock. I was kinda surprised to see the piston scored up so bad but so much oil residue on the piston and cylinder. I'll get it popped apart here soon and post more pics. The guy isn't gonna spring for dumping much money in it, so it'll likely get a chicom top end if the cylinder doesn't clean up.


----------



## Lee192233

Looks like the first half of the day will be a wash out. No scrounging today. It'll be a great afternoon to burn some brush though. Any scrounging I do now will be stacking logs as I have no more room for split wood at the moment. I have to move my winter supply to the basement and then I'll have 3 cords room for more split wood.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> The guy isn't gonna spring for dumping much money in it, so it'll likely get a chicom top end if the cylinder doesn't clean up.


The Farmertech (whatever) ones for that saw are very cheap and run surprisingly well. Did one for a guy a few years ago (MechanicMatt's BIL) and he was very happy with is for several years (it was his only saw) until he destroyed it through neglect (the parts did not fail). Did a slight muffler mod and removed the limiters from the carb.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Scrounged some dead stuff from the swamp.


----------



## LondonNeil

Has anyone tried burning creosote?

I've just swept both chimneys, first time for 2 years. I got about 2 quarts of dry brown powdery creosote from each. Not bad. It's bagged up and just about to drop in the refuse bin as normal when I had a thought, can I burn it? Will it burn nicely or just creosote up my flues again? Thinking of making some parcels of it with newspaper and trying, but .....?


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Has anyone tried burning creosote?
> 
> I've just swept both chimneys, first time for 2 years. I got about 2 quarts of dry brown powdery creosote from each. Not bad. It's bagged up and just about to drop in the refuse bin as normal when I had a thought, can I burn it? Will it burn nicely or just creosote up my flues again? Thinking of making some parcels of it with newspaper and trying, but .....?


I wouldn't Neil. Send it down the road. Just my 2 shillings or pence.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Scrounged some dead stuff from the swamp.


Looks good Keith. The boy Stihl using that lectric saw?


----------



## LondonNeil

farmer steve said:


> I wouldn't Neil. Send it down the road. Just my 2 shillings or pence.


Agreed. I wrote that musing, then thought 'wtf!'. Sometimes weird s**t passes into my mind... But I've come to my senses


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> Looks good Keith. The boy Stihl using that lectric saw?


I get him to cut some more when we are in green trees. Not much on these dead ones. I cut a cord or more out of the left overs so far. Alot of the tops are too far gone esp on the ash and hickory


----------



## psuiewalsh

There are prob 10 more 20-30" oaks further in but we will need the 963 to drag them forward. Maybe later this fall/ winter


----------



## SS396driver

Done with the shelter for this year . Going to put a floor in next spring . Even ran some lights off my road find generator . Used one of my stainless steel tables as a work bench.


----------



## sean donato

You can burn the creosote. It burns pretty hot and is the solid bits of wood gas (and other things) that left as a vapor and Condensed on your chimney/flue. If it's a complete burn it won't form more creosote. Actually there was a furnace that ran off a down draft principal, that wanted the creosote build up to fall back I to the firebox so it could be burned to make heat. Was an interesting idea, I think it was called a wood gun or something like that.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Has anyone tried burning creosote?
> 
> I've just swept both chimneys, first time for 2 years. I got about 2 quarts of dry brown powdery creosote from each. Not bad. It's bagged up and just about to drop in the refuse bin as normal when I had a thought, can I burn it? Will it burn nicely or just creosote up my flues again? Thinking of making some parcels of it with newspaper and trying, but .....?


I don't see why you couldn't. You creosote accumulation is likely to be occurring during start-up and when the air intake is well shut down. Chuck it in a fire that's already going well with good air and it'll disappear like wood will.


----------



## abbott295

Would it smell like railroad ties, crossties, sleepers, whatever else you want to call them?


----------



## sean donato

Smells similar.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Neil, In the interests of science I think you should burn it and report back to us if it actually does burn?


----------



## muddstopper

Jeffkrib said:


> Neil, In the interests of science I think you should burn it and report back to us if it actually does burn?


Why wouldnt it burn. Cresote is the main fuel for chimney fires.


----------



## MustangMike

Creosote mostly forms when the damper is shut down too much for the fire to burn efficiently. It forms when the stove pipe is not hot enough to have a good draft.

Setting the damper properly depends on the type and size of wood you are burning, and the weather conditions outside.

Often windy conditions can make it difficult to set right up at the cabin. If you don't close it a lot when it is windy, your wood will be gone and you will be cold in the morning. If the wind dies after you turn in for the night, your wood may be largely unburned by morning.

Periodically running your stove very hot (wide open with lots of small wood) will generally burn off the creosote and keep your flue clean.


----------



## panolo

It burns. Stinks to high hell though. Usually leaves a reddish ash when I burn it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh I know it'll burn, it's the condensed 'smoke' or fuel so it should burn well, other than the ash that's mixed with it. As cowboy says, my buildup (which isn't much for 2 winters) probably comes in the main from every start, when the flue is cold. It isn't from shutting down and smoldering..... This is a modern 'epa approved'/can't shut the air right down affair. It runs too hot mostly. Look at my photo and at the plate at the back. It is (was) straight, 6mm cast iron with a row of holes... The secondary burn air feeds in through those. Your can see it's taken the shape of a banana and is missing a chunk from they middle.... Burnt away. It also elongated and crushed the fire bricks at either side and since the Allen screws holding it in had burnt away heads I couldn't remove it.... Tried hammering a torx in, tried easy-outs, then used the angle grinder to cut an inch from each end. Now I'm off to the garage to cut some new bricks!


----------



## sean donato

All this creosote talk reminded me I need to clean the chimney out for burn season and fix the rain cap.


----------



## SS396driver

First  of the season


----------



## panolo

My new OWB doesn't come in for another week and then I am off for a few days to go to Sutton Bay, SD hunting and fishing. Looks like the temps will hold until the end of the month. I am usually up and running by the 2nd week of Oct.


----------



## sean donato

panolo said:


> My new OWB doesn't come in for another week and then I am off for a few days to go to Sutton Bay, SD hunting and fishing. Looks like the temps will hold until the end of the month. I am usually up and running by the 2nd week of Oct.


Once we're holding 50 odd degrees during the day I have to heat. It's coming soon.


----------



## LondonNeil

Still warm enough to be ok with a thick sweater here, bit I'm glad both stoves are now ready to go. I am waiting for a couple of days without rain to grab a load of wood from my uncovered pile. Once we have a couple of days to dry the rain from it I'll fill 16 of the large blue IKEA tote bags and store them in the garage, about a face cord


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Once we have a couple of days to dry the rain from it I'll fill 16 of the large blue IKEA tote bags and store them in the garage, about a face cord


Neil, we need that in a measure we can all understand. How may wheelbarrow loads is that?  

Stihl have the fire going here. Was a cool September, we normally are burning on and off but this year almost continually, albeit less vigorously. Snow on the hills again yesterday and for the next couple of days so no pause in sight yet.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Once we're holding 50 odd degrees during the day I have to heat. It's coming soon.


Low of 41° this morning 57° at 3 PM and raining. Saturday it was 74° and sunny


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Low of 41° this morning 57° at 3 PM and raining. Saturday it was 74° and sunny


Thought you might come to Carlisle this past weekend. I didn't go because of archery season and setting up the cameras. Saw lots of trailers with car parts going by the shop.


----------



## panolo

sean donato said:


> Once we're holding 50 odd degrees during the day I have to heat. It's coming soon.


If the weather man is right it will be a few weeks until we get there. I'll take it though. I can get my fill of wood smoke at a campfire until the time comes.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Thought you might come to Carlisle this past weekend. I didn't go because of archery season and setting up the cameras. Saw lots of trailers with car parts going by the shop.


I usually do but it's been busy here and I wanted to get my garage up and weather tight. I will be there in the spring and for the truck show


----------



## MustangMike

Youth Hunting Season is coming the long WE (10/9-11). The age varies by County here in NY. My 14 year old Grandson does not wish to hunt, but his 12 year old brother is dying to go!

12 year old's can not hunt deer where I live (Putnam County), but can where my cabin is (Delaware County). He and I will be spending the 3 day WE up there.

I loaded some 55 grain Barnes TTSX bullets for my 223 Ruger American Rifle just for this. During this time, he can take deer of either sex with his license, and does not have to abide my antler point restrictions (which are 3 points on a side up there).

I can either Hunt with the bow, or carry the shotgun in case we run across a Grouse.

Wish us luck!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Youth Hunting Season is coming the long WE (10/9-11). The age varies by County here in NY. My 14 year old Grandson does not wish to hunt, but his 12 year old brother is dying to go!
> 
> 12 year old's can not hunt deer where I live (Putnam County), but can where my cabin is (Delaware County). He and I will be spending the 3 day WE up there.
> 
> I loaded some 55 grain Barnes TTSX bullets for my 223 Ruger American Rifle just for this. During this time, he can take deer of either sex with his license, and does not have to abide my antler point restrictions (which are 3 points on a side up there).
> 
> I can either Hunt with the bow, or carry the shotgun in case we run across a Grouse.
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good luck!


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Youth Hunting Season is coming the long WE (10/9-11). The age varies by County here in NY. My 14 year old Grandson does not wish to hunt, but his 12 year old brother is dying to go!
> 
> 12 year old's can not hunt deer where I live (Putnam County), but can where my cabin is (Delaware County). He and I will be spending the 3 day WE up there.
> 
> I loaded some 55 grain Barnes TTSX bullets for my 223 Ruger American Rifle just for this. During this time, he can take deer of either sex with his license, and does not have to abide my antler point restrictions (which are 3 points on a side up there).
> 
> I can either Hunt with the bow, or carry the shotgun in case we run across a Grouse.
> 
> Wish us luck!


Best of luck. Bring a new generation along into the traditions.


----------



## sean donato

Well I tore into that stihl 390. Top end is toast. figured between parts and charging a bit of labor id have about $100-120 in it. See what he says tomorrow. Kinda doubt he's gonna go for it.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Done with the shelter for this year . Going to put a floor in next spring . Even ran some lights off my road find generator . Used one of my stainless steel tables as a work bench. View attachment 932998
> View attachment 932999
> View attachment 933000
> View attachment 933001


Where you gonna fit this one Mark .
I like the modern box and side/door protectors/trim, looks like it all belong together.








CHEVROLET CUSTOM 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...


Chevy Custom 4x4 Truck 350ci Auto TH400 Headers Chrome Side pipes Chrome Diff. Covers Aluminum fuel cell Dual shocks each wheel Disc Brakes Electric Tail gate 88’ Box Lifted 18.5/39.5-16.5 Super...



grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Well I tore into that stihl 390. Top end is toast. figured between parts and charging a bit of labor id have about $100-120 in it. See what he says tomorrow. Kinda doubt he's gonna go for it.


Bummer.
Put an ad up on here asking for one, wouldn't doubt someone has one. Maybe @Country bumpkin could turn you onto one, can't remember which one Mike liked, also @huskihl has built them.

Got almost a bucket of rounds to season, a wheelbarrow load of dead limb rounds that got brought into the house, and 10 logs out of this locust today. Then I scrounged 8 logs out of the next one, about a bucket of rounds, and a few more dead limb rounds. Also got a bucket of rounds from a hackberry near the rd. 
I still have a good size cherry near the rd, couple smaller ones, and another smaller locust or two that could come out if I wanted. 
Hope to get the good sized cherry done and a stump next to it so I can get the area filled and some gravel on it real soon.


----------



## huskihl

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> Put an ad up on here asking for one, wouldn't doubt someone has one. Maybe @Country bumpkin could turn you onto one, can't remember which one Mike liked, also @huskihl has built them.
> 
> Got almost a bucket of rounds to season, a wheelbarrow load of dead limb rounds that got brought into the house, and 10 logs out of this locust today. Then I scrounged 8 logs out of the next one, about a bucket of rounds, and a few more dead limb rounds. Also got a bucket of rounds from a hackberry near the rd.
> I still have a good size cherry near the rd, couple smaller ones, and another smaller locust or two that could come out if I wanted.
> Hope to get the good sized cherry done and a stump next to it so I can get the area filled and some gravel on it real soon.
> View attachment 933190
> View attachment 933191


Hi Brett. I’ve only tried the oem cylinders. Usually someone has one that has some aluminum transfer on it that I’ve been able to clean up and reuse.


----------



## chipper1

huskihl said:


> Hi Brett. I’ve only tried the oem cylinders. Usually someone has one that has some aluminum transfer on it that I’ve been able to clean up and reuse.


Thanks for the response Kevin.
Thats what id be looking for, as you know I'm not a fan of supporting the Chinese, or front tensioners  .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Where you gonna fit this one Mark .
> I like the modern box and side/door protectors/trim, looks like it all belong together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEVROLET CUSTOM 4x4 - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive...
> 
> 
> Chevy Custom 4x4 Truck 350ci Auto TH400 Headers Chrome Side pipes Chrome Diff. Covers Aluminum fuel cell Dual shocks each wheel Disc Brakes Electric Tail gate 88’ Box Lifted 18.5/39.5-16.5 Super...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org


Not my style a lot of people use the later beds as the body lines line up but I dont care for it. I have hard enough of a time getting into the 85 4x4 and it's a light 3/4 ton . Only 6600 gvwr .

Looking closer it appears to be a 68 cab replacement on a later frame


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Not my style a lot of people use the later beds as the body lines line up but I dont care for it. I have hard enough of a time getting into the 85 4x4 and it's a light 3/4 ton . Only 6600 gvwr .
> 
> Looking closer it appears to be a 68 cab replacement on a later frame


My style is rust free, I like most of those lol.
I here you though, if it isn't what you're into, it isn't what you're into.
I think that front bumper looked pretty bad on there myself, that's not my style at all, but someone else here will probably say they like it, even if they don't now that I said it lol.
Out to work on the Excursion, need to do an insert in the head, blew out the old one, the plug, and the coil pack.
First time doing one, shooting for 35min-50min.


----------



## SS396driver

I’ve been looking for a truck that needs a bed. I happen to have a rust free original paint with new wood for a 68 -72 longbed


----------



## SS396driver

This is what I’m looking for . Missed it by about 20 minutes but a friend bought it so I can’t be mad . All original truck no work done to it 56k original miles


----------



## sean donato

huskihl said:


> Hi Brett. I’ve only tried the oem cylinders. Usually someone has one that has some aluminum transfer on it that I’ve been able to clean up and reuse.





chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the response Kevin.
> Thats what id be looking for, as you know I'm not a fan of supporting the Chinese, or front tensioners  .


This one's pretty gouged up on the exhaust side. I'm supposed to have a decision to fix it or not by the end of the week. If he doesn't want to fix it, I may offer him a couple bucks for it.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Haven't been on for a few days so I missed several pages, too many to read.

Doing pretty good here on most fronts. Getting lots of projects wrapped up finally, getting some ducks, and decent progress with finding a new lady.


----------



## panolo

Marry for money this time instead of love, Steve


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Marry for money this time instead of love, Steve


There aren’t any of those up here.

I landed a fairly hot bitchy one with insecurity issues last time. I’m looking for a hot one without those other traits this time.


----------



## JustJeff

Refer to this chart when choosing!






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I'm pretty much burn anything waste not want not kind of dude but I do have my limits. Lol. Always a couple bottom of the stack pieces that don't make the cut. Anyway, glad to finally have a chance to get back on the wood and get stacking before winter. Filled the trailer and stacked 2 facecord this evening and saw glimpses of a colorful sunset over my shoulder.














Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> There aren’t any of those up here.
> 
> I landed a fairly hot bitchy one with insecurity issues last time. I’m looking for a hot one without those other traits this time.


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Refer to this chart when choosing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Beat me to it!


----------



## chipper1

If you rescue a damsel in distress, you get a distressed damsel .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> This is what I’m looking for . Missed it by about 20 minutes but a friend bought it so I can’t be mad . All original truck no work done to it 56k original milesView attachment 933256
> View attachment 933257


Nice!
I'll keep my eyes out for one needing a bed. That's not a hard find out here though, almost all of them need beds  .

I got the excursion done in 55 min.
The kit had a tool for putting air to the cylinder so you can tell if the valves are open( don't want to nick one of them ), it had the wrong air chuck size and the part it screwed into was an odd size so I had to adapt. It turned out great, I ended up using an air nozzle I use for cleaning saws, just unscrewed the tip and I was in business, unfortunately that was after running around for 15-20min and trying other fixes. I also wasn't sure how deep to run the tap, basically I didn't trust what I read in the directions lol. The other 9 cylinders should be much easier.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lit the stove for the first time left night, warm and snug. 7 months of this to go. I like the heat, but I tire of lugging the wood in quicker and quicker each winter!


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I like the heat, but I tire of lugging the wood in quicker and quicker each winter!


Isn't that what you have kids for?


----------



## djg james

Monday was a dry day so I split the 2/3rds load of W. Oak I had on the trailer That I had cut last week. Made a nice load of splits.



Not satisfied with just 2/3rds load, I decided to tackle the remains of the 36" dia butt log yesterday. I put on the 24" bar and cut the short log into two rounds. Then I noodled into chunks, mostly eighths, smaller enough to load into the truck bed. Noodling didn't go that well, so I took advantage of the cracks and used a maul and wedges to finish the job.


It's amazing how much of a load just two rounds made. I could feel it driving my truck.


I'm curious why I was making a curved cut as can be seen in the noodling photo. It was a fairly new chain which I just hand sharpened and both sets of teeth appeared to be even. Operator error? A normal tendency to cut to the right for a right-handed person? Don't know if I'll tackle the big stuff again. I'm not use to swinging a maul. I was beat. Ibuprofen time.


----------



## sean donato

Not having your depth gauges set right will make it hook in a long cut. Nearly the only thing I use a tool to check.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Not having your depth gauges set right will make it hook in a long cut. Nearly the only thing I use a tool to check.


Still a lot of tooth there and have never filed down the depth gauges. Still, I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## MustangMike

There are so many possible factors - rakers - if one side is sharper than the other - the bar - if the bottom of the chain is worn, etc.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Still a lot of tooth there and have never filed down the depth gauges. Still, I'll take a look, thanks.


Bucken Billy Ray did a video a while back about how individual teeth don't matter as long as the depth gauge is set correctly for each tooth. He had about 5 cutter in a row on one side that were buggered up, cleaned them up, set the depth gauge and went and cut. I now think of them as more a singular unit that needs to to its job then a codependent cutter that needs all cutters to be equal to do its job. See of I can find it quick


----------



## sean donato

Found it. Skip to about 3 minutes


----------



## LondonNeil

Exactly, it's just the depth gauges they matter. Think about the chain in the cut, cc each cutter being pulled at the rivet, pulling the next link at the rivet, and chisel in wood. Each tooth rotates because the chisel is engaged, until the depth gauge hits the bottom of the kerf and sets the depth of cut. A short/worn tooth just rotates further so long as the depth guage is set right. So cutter length is irrelevant so long as the depth gauge is right for its length.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't. You creosote accumulation is likely to be occurring during start-up and when the air intake is well shut down. Chuck it in a fire that's already going well with good air and it'll disappear like wood will.


Basically I decided why bother with the mess. I did also wonder if load of creosote could overwhelm the air supply and smoke, even in a hot stove.


Cowboy254 said:


> Isn't that what you have kids for?


They are still small and in training, but yes


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Exactly, it's just the depth gauges they matter. Think about the chain in the cut, cc each cutter being pulled at the rivet, pulling the next link at the rivet, and chisel in wood. Each tooth rotates because the chisel is engaged, until the depth gauge hits the bottom of the kerf and sets the depth of cut. A short/worn tooth just rotates further so long as the depth guage is set right. So cutter length is irrelevant so long as the depth gauge is right for its length.


100% I stopped caring about cutter length to cutter length a while ago. Set the depth gauge to the cutter and your golden.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Bucken Billy Ray did a video a while back about how individual teeth don't matter as long as the depth gauge is set correctly for each tooth. He had about 5 cutter in a row on one side that were buggered up, cleaned them up, set the depth gauge and went and cut. I now think of them as more a singular unit that needs to to its job then a codependent cutter that needs all cutters to be equal to do its job. See of I can find it quick


That is true, some (most) of the time.

I have some chains that are total missmatches and they cut great because each tooth is sharp and property set. Occasionally one will not cut right and then I square everything up and it cuts great. I do not know why that is.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Refer to this chart when choosing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I have shared the video with many guys LOL


Lee192233 said:


>



That's the one!


Lee192233 said:


> Beat me to it!


Me as well!


chipper1 said:


> If you rescue a damsel in distress, you get a distressed damsel .


Great point. The second gal I briefly dated turned out to be one of these. Clingy, whoa is me, poor me, 24/7. Sorry not interested. When I wasn't showing interest in her after she sent me about 500 messages, she sent me a message and told me that she was moving me into the friend zone until I was ready for a relationship. Thank you, that will be never LOL.


----------



## svk

Also...for whatever reason, heavier brunettes find me irresistible. Always have, even when I was a beanpole in HS. Not really my type LOL


----------



## svk

That one was a stalker but not hot like Isla Fisher. Lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Isn't that what you have kids for?


Easier to do it myself than get them to do it


----------



## turnkey4099

A "minor" accident yesterday. Standing on my tailgate to cut a long, heavy branch around 12-15" diameter. Almost through when it finally went. I yanked my 362 right out of my hand. Branch fell the 8' to the ground with saw right behind it. I took a heavy hit on the nose of the bar and then flopped over on its back. Broke top off of chain brake handle and broke the wrap handle. 50 mile drive today to a good dealer, 'we'll let your know when the parts are in, next week sometime". I expected that. 

Not a biggee but I'm going to have to pull the MS441 shelf queen down and use it to finish that tree. Not nice to toss around a441 to cut stuff in the 12" range. Ever get the top off, then it will be fodder for the 441 and at least a 24" bar. It took a 32" bar to fall it.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> Easier to do it myself than get them to do it


Initially, for sure. Once they're in the groove though, sweet!


----------



## Haywire

Sure diggin my new Kubota.


----------



## Ryan A

This ended up in my trunk for $75 yesterday. I NEED to stay off of classifieds. Plastics are good under that dirt and grime....


----------



## LondonNeil

What's the ethenol content in your fuels guys? Our standard grade stuff has recently gone from 5% to 10% so it's in the media and lots of disdain about it. I have run super grade for a few years to avoid the ethanol and that is staying as it was (up to 5% but some brands guarantee it ethanol free)


----------



## Cowboy254

Zero. Ethanol never really took off here. You can get a 10% ethanol blend at many servos but it's not popular.


----------



## sean donato

10% is standard for years here in PA. Doesn't matter the grade, but more and more places are offering regular gas at the pump, funny thing is you pay a lot more for it and ive seen some people getting yelled at by attendants for filling up with it.


----------



## sean donato

In Donato news.....
Had a solar guy out at the house last evening. Liked what he was offering, usa made panels with generac inverter and switch gear, guaranteed for 30 years against defect (panels) with a guarantee that at 25 years the panels will still be producing 87% of their power. Has an expandable lithium battery backup built it, and the system can be added on to in the future as needed. Everything is done in house by them, no sub contractors. They guarantee at least a 50% reduction in electric use during heavy use periods, if that's not met then they come back out to add panels at no cost to me. 
With everything figured in, I'm expected to maintain around a $300.00 per month "electric" bill, but thats with the cost of the system figured in. The monthly payment for the system is $206.00 and expected to decrease my electric bill a minimum of 50%. So really I'm not loosing money anymore and have the ability to power the house off grid with the battery system. (Can be recharged off a generator as well) 
We Have another company coming out to give us a quote on their system next week, but he's gonna have to dazzle us with basically the same system for less money. I think we'll pull the trigger. We still can take advantage of a 26% tax break on the system and get a rebate for the first years payments covered by the company. 
And in saw news. The guy from work said I can keep that 390 stihl. So on the healing shelf it went lol. I'll get around to it one day, just have too much going on right now if it's not making me money.


----------



## ericm979

We have 10% ethanol here in California. It's very hard to find E0 and it costs a lot more.

E10 does go stale faster than E0. But guys blame ethanol for all kinds of problems that it doesn't actually cause. There were some fuel system components that did not handle it well when it was introduced in the '90s but anything remotely new should have no problem. Phase separation is a thing but only in certain (cold) conditions. Use your fuel within 6 weeks and it'll be fine. Anything older I dump in the truck or run the premix in the lawn mower or splitter, none of which have a problem with it.

They're trying to make us use E15 now, which is a problem because few cars or *** or motorcycles or anything are approved for it. It's all about profit- the ethanol lobby has a lot of clout in the US.


----------



## sean donato

Just another way to phase out older vehicles....


----------



## MustangMike

Upstate NY I see ethanol free fuel, but not down here.

I always try to get fresh fuel and mix it with the 2 cycle oil, which has stabilizer in it, and I have no problems with it for months.


----------



## LondonNeil

Thanks. I am cautious but by using a metal can not plastic, using a stabilizer and good oil, and hunting out lower ethanol fuel I've had no trouble, even with fuel 6-9 months old. I try to mix small amounts and use it up though.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks. I am cautious but by using a metal can not plastic, using a stabilizer and good oil, and hunting out lower ethanol fuel I've had no trouble, even with fuel 6-9 months old. I try to mix small amounts and use it up though.


Help me understand why a metal can would be better? I always thought metal attracted more condensation.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Help me understand why a metal can would be better? I always thought metal attracted more condensation.


I believe they're less permeable so the volatiles aren't lost. I use a plastic can and use it quickly so I don't have any problems. Almost all premium around here is 0% ethanol so that's what I use.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Help me understand why a metal can would be better? I always thought metal attracted more condensation.


Condensation only happens when your getting a larger air pocket in the can, and have it subjected to heat/cold swings. Normally won't be an issue, and if the cap is on good and proper won't let air in or fumes out, helping to keep the fuel in better condition. Now this pretty much only applies to sealed metal cans, my old rail road cans are vented so I try to use the fuel up in them fairly quickly and always add stabilizer to them. My 2 stroke fuel is in a nato can made by wavian. Sealed up tight. By far my favorite fuel can. Doesn't expand like plastic and takes quite a beating. Just wish it wasn't olive green..... blends in with the woods too darn good. Lol


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> Just wish it wasn't olive green..... blends in with the woods too darn good. Lol



Paint it Husky orange. Or put some hi-vis tape on it.


----------



## Cowboy254

SimonHS said:


> Paint it Husky orange. Or put some hi-vis tape on it.


Probly look better if you alternate some creamsickle with that orange, just sayin'. While we're talking on Neil's converted fuel thread, is premium/higher octane fuel more betterer? I have not had a problem with regular even after 6 months sitting in the plastic container so I have never bothered but am I missing out on something?


----------



## sean donato

Around here all pump gas has 10% ethanol in it, the octane rating shouldn't matter. 


SimonHS said:


> Paint it Husky orange. Or put some hi-vis tape on it.


Didn't think of that, but I do like that idea. Think anyone would notice if it was echo orange? Think I have a spray bomb here in that shade.


----------



## husqvarna257

ericm979 said:


> We have 10% ethanol here in California. It's very hard to find E0 and it costs a lot more.
> 
> E10 does go stale faster than E0. But guys blame ethanol for all kinds of problems that it doesn't actually cause. There were some fuel system components that did not handle it well when it was introduced in the '90s but anything remotely new should have no problem. Phase separation is a thing but only in certain (cold) conditions. Use your fuel within 6 weeks and it'll be fine. Anything older I dump in the truck or run the premix in the lawn mower or splitter, none of which have a problem with it.
> 
> They're trying to make us use E15 now, which is a problem because few cars or *** or motorcycles or anything are approved for it. It's all about profit- the ethanol lobby has a lot of clout in the US.


What ever gas I have left over 40-1 or 50-1 I just toss into the splitter next season. Chonda engines will run on it. But I do always add Startron to treat the ethanol gas. Chonda is a funny term some guy on YouTube uses to describe Chinese Honda clones .
Finished up all the log length today. It turns out the log pile was on my wife's shade garden and saying it had good shade with the log pile there was the wrong answer. Calling in for another load of log length next week. That can be a late fall or spring project.


----------



## djg james

I need more chainsaw files and I waded through the thread




__





Best value in chainsaw files


Some of these companies offer chainsaw files in finer and coarser grades. Philbert




www.arboristsite.com





I can't find a useful source for Save Edge files. The web site doesn't say much. Ideas?


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> I need more chainsaw files and I waded through the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best value in chainsaw files
> 
> 
> Some of these companies offer chainsaw files in finer and coarser grades. Philbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a useful source for Save Edge files. The web site doesn't say much. Ideas?


If you can't find them, try Prferred or Timber Savage. One might be better than the other, but I think they're all respectable quality.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> I can't find a useful source for Save Edge files.


I bought some in the Spring from Stahl’s Forestry Supply, but things are looking thin via Google. 





__





Welcome to Stahl's Sawmill & Logging Supplies -







stahlssupplies.com





Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee has it, the metal cans aren't permeable to the volatiles, and a sealed can limits condensation


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> I need more chainsaw files and I waded through the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best value in chainsaw files
> 
> 
> Some of these companies offer chainsaw files in finer and coarser grades. Philbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a useful source for Save Edge files. The web site doesn't say much. Ideas?


Since covid they have had a hard time getting stock.


----------



## svk

Thanks guys, that makes sense. I have a lifetime supply of good steel cans in 2, 5, and 6 gallon sizes.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> I need more chainsaw files and I waded through the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best value in chainsaw files
> 
> 
> Some of these companies offer chainsaw files in finer and coarser grades. Philbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a useful source for Save Edge files. The web site doesn't say much. Ideas?


I found the Woodland Pro files from Bailey's are a pretty good deal. I combined them with a few Woodland Pro (Carlton) chains and then the shipping isn't too bad. My Stihl dealer has Stihl files which are pretty good but they're $6 a piece.


----------



## sean donato

So the solar saga Continues. (Please let me know if this bores you guys. Figured it's interesting and I'm doing a ton of leg work to find a good deal and a decent company, but if no one gives a rip ill stop talking about it  )

Had company number 2 over last night. Set up is a bit different then the first guy, but he said they should be able to get 100% coverage with panels on the roof and not under the trees. I did like his panel system better as it's ran in parallel and not series. So if one panel goes out it doesn't affect the rest of the panels. (Didn't even think of this with the first company, which runs their panels in series, so if the last panel goes out the whole system is down till it gets fixed)
We did touch on the battery back up, (my wife really wants this. I could go either way) and basically said they rarely do them because of the upfront cost ($10k minimum) and the customer rarely benefits as the panels keep making power independent of the grid, and typically they have provisions for a generator to be ran in overnight or storm conditions where the panels don't make power. So he's doing his quote both ways, with a few different battery options. (Including the generac set up that I liked) company 1 does not offer their system without the battery back up.
This guy was very easy to talk to and knew his stuff and recognized I have been doing my homework. Unfortunately we had such a good discussion about what we wanted and expected that it got late and we had to tend the kids. Seems his design team was having some technical issues with vents that Google earth shows that are no longer there since the roof was done this spring and a proper ridge vent was installed. So he's stopping off this evening with the design proposal and quotes for battery back up with his system, the generac system and without. 
One good thing is they guarantee that your current electric bill will be 100% offset by the solar system. Which is what I wanted. Ditch the electric bill and just make the $200.00 a month payment on the solar system. 
I have several quotes from companies that use Google earth now to compare, along with the first guys quote. So far the first guy is a lot more expensive. But waiting to see what company #2 quote is, and have a final guy coming out next Thursday for a quote that's a local.


----------



## Philbert

‘My Momma told me, ‘You better shop around!’’

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

0 % ethanol in high test at a few stations around here. All my old cars use it as the gas system is atmospheric vented so there is a constant exchange of air inside the system. All my yard equipment get it to . My new cars use what every is cheapest in town


----------



## panolo

All my equipment gets 91 non oxy with startron in every can. I cleaned carbs for 10 years as a job and don't want to do it again if I don't have to. If it is going to be a long term sit I will mix av gas or 110 with non oxy and add startron. Just filled a couple 6 gallon cans and it was $3.89 a gallon for 91 on oxy. Well worth it.


----------



## muddstopper

Just want to say I watched a utube video of the guy thats always wearing those fake billy bob teeth. Cant think of his name, but a few here probably know who I am talking about. Any ways, he was doing a long term comparison of different fuel additives in small engines. forget how many engines he tested, but they where all new engines. The test took place over several months and included non-ethanol, 10% ethanol and That other junk I think is E85?. His results after about a year and a half of testing was the non-ethanol and the stabil where the only engines left running. Startron and all those other additives failed and turned to varnish in the carb bowls. I have used stabil for years in my old boat. Boat sat unused for over a year before I sold it and it cranked right up. I never used anything but the 87octane ethanol and staybil.


----------



## svk

I always try to use the highest octane fuel I can find for chainsaws. The only time I’ll mix anything other than that is if it’s for the boat or if it’s just for the string trimmer. I agree, cleaning carbs sucks!

I drain everything and let it run dry if it’s going to sit more than a couple of months.


----------



## Logger nate

Thankfully we have access to 87 and 91 non corn juice here. I usually use 87 in everything, except motorcycle. Had things sit 4-5 months, no issues so far.
In other news…
went with lodge pole logs this time, rides better and like it better than red fir anyway


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> Just want to say I watched a utube video of the guy thats always wearing those fake billy bob teeth. Cant think of his name, but a few here probably know who I am talking about. Any ways, he was doing a long term comparison of different fuel additives in small engines. forget how many engines he tested, but they where all new engines. The test took place over several months and included non-ethanol, 10% ethanol and That other junk I think is E85?. His results after about a year and a half of testing was the non-ethanol and the stabil where the only engines left running. Startron and all those other additives failed and turned to varnish in the carb bowls. I have used stabil for years in my old boat. Boat sat unused for over a year before I sold it and it cranked right up. I never used anything but the 87octane ethanol and staybil.


One of the interesting things that happened every spring was the small engine update classes. Every little engine mfg reccomended some sort of fuel conditioner. Briggs had their own packaged, when I asked who made it, the instructor told us (probably close to 100 dealers/mechanics at that class) that before it was rebranded they exclusively used stabil, and he always used the marine version at double dose for storage. That was something like 12 years ago now, been religious with it and have had nearly no carb related issues since. Unscientific method of course 


Logger nate said:


> Thankfully we have access to 87 and 91 non corn juice here. I usually use 87 in everything, except motorcycle. Had things sit 4-5 months, no issues so far.
> In other news…View attachment 933860
> went with lodge pole logs this time, rides better and like it better than red fir anywayView attachment 933859


Thought that pretty pickup was a power stroke?


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> Briggs had their own packaged, when I asked who made it, the instructor told us (probably close to 100 dealers/mechanics at that class) that before it was rebranded they exclusively used stabil



Interesting! I've always had really good results from Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit. It claims to stabilise fuel for up to three years.


----------



## sean donato

SimonHS said:


> Interesting! I've always had really good results from Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit. It claims to stabilise fuel for up to three years.


Can't comment on storage that long, but last year I dug out a little 2t single stage snow blower that I filed up the year before and never used. Gas smelled ok in the tank, looked ok. Fired up on the second pull. Kinda surprised, but not at the same time. Stuff works.


----------



## farmer steve

Somewhere in MI. @H-Ranch ?


----------



## Logger nate

sean donato said:


> One of the interesting things that happened every spring was the small engine update classes. Every little engine mfg reccomended some sort of fuel conditioner. Briggs had their own packaged, when I asked who made it, the instructor told us (probably close to 100 dealers/mechanics at that class) that before it was rebranded they exclusively used stabil, and he always used the marine version at double dose for storage. That was something like 12 years ago now, been religious with it and have had nearly no carb related issues since. Unscientific method of course
> 
> Thought that pretty pickup was a power stroke?


Guess I should have said everything but the pickup, lol. Been getting dsl from the boss, bulk fuel he gets is from Canada, the #2 is supposed to be good to -20 seems to run better and better mpg than local stuff. Oh and it stays good for years


----------



## sean donato

Didn't think it was a hog like mine lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Abbeville TSI

I have been getting 89 octane no etoh gasoline from the Southern States Coop store. 89 octane is what both Echo and Stihl call for and no alky makes it better. Not being a logger I only mix one gallon at a time with Schaeffer 9000 mix oil. All my *** gas is treated with Schaeffer Neutra treatment. Been doing the Neutra thing for years, never a problem with corn gas before I went with non ethanol fuel. Other than the stink of the corn gas... 100LL avgas smelled best of all from the Onan P216 in the Wheel Horse.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> A "minor" accident yesterday. Standing on my tailgate to cut a long, heavy branch around 12-15" diameter. Almost through when it finally went. I yanked my 362 right out of my hand. Branch fell the 8' to the ground with saw right behind it. I took a heavy hit on the nose of the bar and then flopped over on its back. Broke top off of chain brake handle and broke the wrap handle. 50 mile drive today to a good dealer, 'we'll let your know when the parts are in, next week sometime". I expected that.
> 
> Not a biggee but I'm going to have to pull the MS441 shelf queen down and use it to finish that tree. Not nice to toss around a441 to cut stuff in the 12" range. Ever get the top off, then it will be fodder for the 441 and at least a 24" bar. It took a 32" bar to fall it.



Yesterday was first day out with the 441. I had forgotten what a hungry beast that thing is for wood. Cuts so fast it takes 2 men and a boy to keep up. I was using a 20" bar and got the tree down to the main stem pluss the crown where the branches radiated out. I'll hit that with the 441/24" tomorrow and then switch back to a 20" for aobut 20' of around 2' rounds. Probably be back to a 24" to finish the log pluss the 32" to cut the ugly stump down look good. It's a real mess as it split half way down the stem with multiple little stems that came off it. 

This a "clean up" project for an absentee landlord. Hasn't been touched in over 100 years - looks like a jungle once one gets inside all the edge brush. Just something to keep me occupied and sorta in shape for a few more years.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Somewhere in MI. @H-Ranch ?
> View attachment 933888


LOL, my old bones almost feel that stiff some mornings.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sounds good turnkey.


I just agreed a deal on the pile of 038 bits I've not had time to get to in err. 3 years?? Not getting back what I spent but happy with the deal and good to get the shelf space back! I just don't have the time. If I do want to do wood based tinkering I can hang one of the 6 or more axe heads I've collected! So, back to just 2 saws but both new/nearly new condition and a nice pair. No creamsicles either! Not they I have anything against them


----------



## panolo

Never had a problem with stabil. Just always used the marine and doubled the dose. My favorite was the "but I put seafoam in it before I put it away". Made lots of money off people using seafoam as a stabilizer. 

I've had better results with startron so that is what I stick with. To each their own I say. Fuel talk is like oil talk. LOL!


----------



## Lionsfan

panolo said:


> Never had a problem with stabil. Just always used the marine and doubled the dose. My favorite was the "but I put seafoam in it before I put it away". Made lots of money off people using seafoam as a stabilizer.
> 
> I've had better results with startron so that is what I stick with. To each their own I say. Fuel talk is like oil talk. LOL!


I always noticed those guys that swear by Seafoam are the same guys that can't plunge a toilet without help.


----------



## sundance

panolo said:


> Never had a problem with stabil. Just always used the marine and doubled the dose. My favorite was the "but I put seafoam in it before I put it away". Made lots of money off people using seafoam as a stabilizer.
> 
> I've had better results with startron so that is what I stick with. To each their own I say. Fuel talk is like oil talk. LOL!


I've been using StarTron for years. No issues so far. Haven't done any comparison testing, can't say i have any real evidence it's the best or even does anything but I'm not going to mess with the no problem track record either.


----------



## Haywire

None of those additives are necessary if you use good fuel (corn is for shepherd's pie). My thinking is, if you own something that sits around for more than a year without being used, you're a hoarder. Sell it and let someone else use it.


----------



## JustJeff

Lionsfan said:


> I always noticed those guys that swear by Seafoam are the same guys that can't plunge a toilet without help.


A shot of seafoam in your coffee and you'll never need to plunge!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I think how you store fuel helps with longevity. I keep mine in the garage in which the temperature doesn't fluctuate much. Small engines get premium just because it's ethanol free. The outboard runs better on 87 so that's what it gets. I try to run all the fuel out before seasons end. And the cars get what they get and they better be happy with it!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Fall colors are coming on here. Funny how some trees turn early and others wait. Been putting in serious time at the firewood gym. Got all 10 facecord racks full under my deck and a stack of uglies by the door to start the season. Probably a few weeks from our first fire. Found a good use for the snow shovel when trailer cleaning. Hope that's all the work it gets for a while! Down to half a round stack from the 3 I had. Being buggered up half the summer really put me behind but I'm in good shape for the winter now. Happy Thanksgiving weekend to the Canadians and Columbus Day weekend to the Muricans!!


















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundance

Haywire said:


> None of those additives are necessary if you use good fuel (corn is for shepherd's pie). My thinking is, if you own something that sits around for more than a year without being used, you're a hoarder. Sell it and let someone else use it.


Wish we had non-ethanol somewhat available.Very hard to find and quite a trek.


----------



## sean donato

panolo said:


> Never had a problem with stabil. Just always used the marine and doubled the dose. My favorite was the "but I put seafoam in it before I put it away". Made lots of money off people using seafoam as a stabilizer.
> 
> I've had better results with startron so that is what I stick with. To each their own I say. Fuel talk is like oil talk. LOL!


The double dose was for storage use, just do normal for normal usage. No real experience with startron, my one uncle likes it doesn't have issues, the stabil was reccomended by quite a lot of the small power equipment mfg, and carb issues were always the number one topic of the update classes. 


Haywire said:


> None of those additives are necessary if you use good fuel (corn is for shepherd's pie). My thinking is, if you own something that sits around for more than a year without being used, you're a hoarder. Sell it and let someone else use it.


Come now, we need to agree we had less issues. There were still issues just not the corn juice water induced issues. And yeah I agree, hence why I'm getting rid of a lot of stuff here lately too much to take care of goes to the pot quick.


----------



## muddstopper

panolo said:


> Never had a problem with stabil. Just always used the marine and doubled the dose. My favorite was the "but I put seafoam in it before I put it away". Made lots of money off people using seafoam as a stabilizer.
> 
> I've had better results with startron so that is what I stick with. To each their own I say. Fuel talk is like oil talk. LOL!


Well, my brand is better than your brand, so there.

I try and keep 10gal of fuel on hand at all times. I use it in my mower and for the emergency generator. Each year about this time, I start using up the emergency fuel so I can refill the cans with fresh. I use as much fuel in my mower as I do my truck, so I fill up my truck out of the cans and pump new fuel to refill the cans. Since Biden has been in office, I cant seem to depend on the gas stations to have fuel when I need it so it just makes sense to keep some on hand.


----------



## muddstopper




----------



## svk

Seafoam works great…for what it’s intended for. Roughly 1/3 or the marine engines I worked on over the years that came in running rough were resolved by running seafoam treated gas and then allowing to sit overnight. 

It’s not a long term fuel stabilizer. It’s a fuel treatment. 

Also, use double of what they recommend.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Fall colors are coming on here. Funny how some trees turn early and others wait. Been putting in serious time at the firewood gym. Got all 10 facecord racks full under my deck and a stack of uglies by the door to start the season. Probably a few weeks from our first fire. Found a good use for the snow shovel when trailer cleaning. Hope that's all the work it gets for a while! Down to half a round stack from the 3 I had. Being buggered up half the summer really put me behind but I'm in good shape for the winter now. Happy Thanksgiving weekend to the Canadians and Columbus Day weekend to the Muricans!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I use the snow shovel or the backpack blower for my trailer cleaning, either works well. Just yesterday I asked my boy to move a little wagon that had my favorite snow shovel in it as it was hanging into the drive a bit, then I proceeded to run the handle over . The good thing is I have another shovel I picked up off the side to the rd yrs ago that has a crack in the shovel, but the handle is good. Fix one and get rid of the broken one, works for me.
Our leaves are changing fast here, the locust and cherry are dropping. Yesterday I blew off a nice layer out back and then a storm came thru and the boy blew them off again before I mowed. We had another front moving just west of us with lots of red, yellow, and even white, the locust leaves were raining down, should have gotten my phone to get a video.
Here's a little trick that works great.
Rotate the holes to meet your needs, this is for my smaller/top handle saws. Makes it easy to pour especially on the top handle saws. Never saw the need for removing the whole seal myself.


----------



## chipper1

Taking this cherry down today.
It had the three mains blow out of the top 2 yrs ago in a wind storm, I want to remove it to make the new accessory drive wider so a lumber truck has more room to pull down it. Besides, it's just going to rot standing there, can't have that.
Sure hope there's no metal in there . It's right on the corner of the property, if you look close you can see a white post just right of the fill sand.


----------



## chipper1

Forgot to say; ethanol free for all my saws, two stroke equipment, and anything with a diaphragm style carb, and all plastic containers except my 5 gallon safety pour I use for filling the tractors(even though its red). I
There was an app called pure fuel that showed where the ethanol free stations were, it worked okay here. You can find e-free at many marinas and smaller airports.


----------



## JustJeff

Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada


Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




www.pure-gas.org





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada
> 
> 
> Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pure-gas.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Whoops, yes pure gas is the app. Been a while since I used it, they put a tank in 5 min from the house, works for me.
Speaking of that, i need to refill mine.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Whoops, yes pure gas is the app. Been a while since I used it, they put a tank in 5 min from the house, works for me.
> Speaking of that, i need to refill mine.


Interesting. My little home town of Cheboygan has 6 rec gas dealers listed, (I get mine from one of them), trailing only Jackson, Waterford and Traverse City who each list 7.


----------



## Lee192233

Scrounged some perch this morning.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Scrounged some perch this morning. View attachment 934123


Couldn't see the beer flavor. Since they were perch I figured it wasn't Bass ale.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Couldn't see the beer flavor. Since they were perch I figured it wasn't Bass ale.


 It's Hanks Root Beer.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

chipper1 said:


> Here's a little trick that works great.
> Rotate the holes to meet your needs, this is for my smaller/top handle saws. Makes it easy to pour especially on the top handle saws. Never saw the need for removing the whole seal myself.


This is why I keep coming back to the ArboristSite.
Chipper1, thank you very much.
Definitely trying this on the next jug of bar oil.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> Scrounged some perch this morning. View attachment 934123


Nice mess of perch. Are those from an inland lake or somewhere along Lake Michigan?


----------



## sean donato

Had my boys birthday party today. (At mom and dads) either walks up to me and goes "mom wants us to trim up some of her trees." Which means she want me to trim up her trees lol. Been planning on that for a while, guess I need to sneak that into the schedule. 
Had a good time with the family at the party, seldom we all get together aside birthday's and holiday.


----------



## Lee192233

Lionsfan said:


> Nice mess of perch. Are those from an inland lake or somewhere along Lake Michigan?


Thanks, they're from Green Bay.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> This is why I keep coming back to the ArboristSite.
> Chipper1, thank you very much.
> Definitely trying this on the next jug of bar oil.


Welcome, it works well. Another advantage is the oil doesn't usually dribble down the side of the bottle, which keeps the bottle cleaner.
I also do this with other oils/fluids, such as oil for the cars, I can fill them with a gallon jug without spilling at all most times.


----------



## chipper1

Got the cherry down yesterday, still need to get the stump cut down, this will most likely take a bit a filing as there is a lot of debris in the crotch of the 5 trees that were there, I'm amazed the cherry was so solid near the ground.
3 logs, 3 buckets of rounds, some odds for the odd crate, few pieces that went on the bonfire, and a bunch of ivy that got tossed in the woods.
There was another type of ivy I don't recall seeing before, it has some gnarly thorns on it. They were spread out more than most at probably 4-5" between them, very fine like a needle and about 3/8" long.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> My Cousin has a Model 94 in 32-40, used to be my Uncle's. Has a 26" round barrel. I can't recall anyone ever shooting it! I think ammo is handload only.


I've got two unopened boxes. Second shelf from bottom, on either side of the red Savage box.


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire said:


> Lets see your fall foliage pics. We're getting close to peak here.
> 
> View attachment 931918
> 
> View attachment 931919


Not really foliage, but one of the most amazing natural things I've ever seen. We were coming home from WV, in bright sunshine, the rain was moving away, and ahead of us. We came around a bend on the highway and saw this very bright, vivid rainbow. I didn't think you could actually see where a rainbow started and ended. In the pics, the rainbow was dancing on the leaves of the trees only a few hundred yards away. You could see individual clumps of leaves in the different colors. Then we kept going around the top of the hill, and in the left lane ahead of us, you could see the colors coming off the asphalt. After I put the pic on the computer and blew it up, I saw it was a double rainbow also.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Got the cherry down yesterday


I see you hired Safety the Clown to do your cutting for you. That guy has eye protection, ear protection, helmet, long pants, gloves, (OK and maybe crocs), as opposed to your typical pajama pants getup.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I see you hired Safety the Clown to do your cutting for you. That guy has eye protection, ear protection, helmet, long pants, gloves, (OK and maybe crocs), as opposed to your typical pajama pants getup.


What do you expect, I found the guy on Craigslist  .
Today he's heading out to cur the stump down, he has is 8" Redwing loggers on lol.
Lets see if we can get this done in one filing .


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers, I spent the weekend down at my parents' place. I took a ranger load of spotted gum down then Dad and I went out scrounging. I have a new phone and the pics are larger so I'm going to type this slowly so I don't bung up everyone's bandwidth. 

This was only a few km away in a designated firewood collection area. Looks a bit of a mess, and it was. A good sized Silvertop ash (e. sieberi) had come down near the track. 




The pic doesn't do the length of the trunk justice, but it was long and straight much like the trees in the background once you get to it.




Picked up a couple of cubes out of the tops before getting to the trunk. Here's the old man.







Then I started to work my way back along towards the main trunk, and there's a good 60ft or more behind Limby there.




TBC...


----------



## Cowboy254

Here I am, maintaining my lordosis while manouevring this big chunk to lift, I flipped it onto the log so I wasn't picking it up off the ground. People laugh at my old yellow cricket hat but it is big enough not to squish my fat head and also difficult to lose. 




Many cubes worth of log left, it was about 25 inches at the point I finished at. 




Dad filled the trailer a second time, the wood already mostly split and debarked.




And I tossed this plus a bit more in the ute. There were a few big bits in the back of Dad's Land Rover as well. 




About a cord all up or close enough.


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile in the Northern hemisphere .


----------



## chipper1

That guy from craigslist got the stump cut down nicely, seems to be a good guy, if nothing else he has great taste in saws .



And this is the ivy I hadn't seen before(top one), and some I have.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Meanwhile in the Northern hemisphere .


Time for some spruce on the barbie .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> That guy from craigslist got the stump cut down nicely, seems to be a good guy


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


>


Don't be hating man  .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Don't be hating man  .


Clowns have to stay warm in the winter too! LOL


----------



## svk

I cringe seeing that nice bar doing a stump cut though lol


----------



## farmer steve

Found (and killed)my first lantern fly Saturday. Was hoping it was a fluke as it was right next to the road and hoped it fell off of a vehicle. It was kind of lethargic even though it wasn't cold. Anyway relocated 3 more today. I have some of the recommended sprays in my arsenal so I hope I can keep them somewhat under control.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Found (and killed)my first lantern fly Saturday. Was hoping it was a fluke as it was right next to the road and hoped it fell off of a vehicle. It was kind of lethargic even though it wasn't cold. Anyway relocated 3 more today. I have some of the recommended sprays in my arsenal so I hope I can keep them somewhat under control.


Those little tree killers have been in my area for a few years now. I hadn't seen many till last year, now you can't get away from the bastards. Makes me miss stink bugs at least they left the trees alone.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lantern flies? Don't think we have those, sounds like we don't want them either.


----------



## dancan

That's a few pics from the weekend gig .
I should have taken some befores.
The grounds guys do the chipping , they don't like how much work I make for them , they can't keep up along with their regular work.
The grounds guys take the harwood home along with some Spruce .
They pile what they don't want at the entrance for the patrons to take what they want .
The birdhouses had to be unscathed and the spruce had 3 dead leaders plus branches above it .
Cutting along a fenceline sucks .







60 gallons of mix through the KM110, FS550 and the 241 to date .


----------



## SS396driver

Not cutting but planting today. 2 pear trees one apple and a plum to go with one I planted a few years ago . And the neighbor who I give apple too dropped off 6 one liter bottles of fresh cider.


----------



## SS396driver

But I did scrounge up a couple dozen of wild Paw Paw fruit . Real good stuff if you haven’t had it it’s tastes like a mango with banana .


----------



## dancan

Never had pawpaw , thot it was just a nursery rhyme lol
Since this course was built on an old homestead/farm , it has plenty of apple trees .
I scrounged up the good tasting ones and the wife made a pie for thanks giving


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like chilly mornings on dancans end of Canada. Here in the People's Republic of Ontario it was a balmy 24°C with a humidex of 29. That's 75 or so Fahrenheit. Not exactly wood weather in my book. 
One of my boys got a job that requires him to pull a trailer so we did some trailer training today. Harvested my apples this weekend. A friend was pressing some so we joined in on the fun and got some juice out of our windfalls and seconds. My daughter and I on the left and my friend Lou operating the press. Best apple juice ever!








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire

Tried out my new new ghillie suit. Can anybody spot me?


----------



## Philbert

Haywire said:


> Tried out my new new ghillie suit. Can anybody spot me?


Use that to sneak up on the trees?


Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> Use that to sneak up on the trees?
> 
> 
> Philbert


Sometimes to kill a tree, you must first become a tree.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I cringe seeing that nice bar doing a stump cut though lol


I used that to plunge in from the clean side, because it was a 28 and the saw was already wearing it, then I cut out on the dirty side throwing the dirt out of the cut. Then I used my 440 with an old beat up 24 and a stumping chain(last sharpening) to finish it off. The chain on the husky is still sharp and ready to cut, the stihl chain is going in the trash. Another thing, I wouldn't have been able to cut the road side as close with a wrap handle saw.
That being said, if I had to do it I would just do it, especially if it's for a client. Normally I bring two 70cc saws along when I'm going to be flush cutting so I can keep the pretties pretty .
Hopefully I can list a few nice ones and a few not as nice ones to get some more cash for the barn, everything to get up to the trusses came today .


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Found (and killed)my first lantern fly Saturday. Was hoping it was a fluke as it was right next to the road and hoped it fell off of a vehicle. It was kind of lethargic even though it wasn't cold. Anyway relocated 3 more today. I have some of the recommended sprays in my arsenal so I hope I can keep them somewhat under control.


Not a ton in my county Steve (Delaware). Maybe saw 3-4 total this year? Nothing compared to last year, that’s for sure.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Hi. Been months. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Cowboy254

woodchip rookie said:


> Hi. Been months. Did I miss anything?


The usual. 500 pages and about 4 actual scrounging posts.


----------



## farmer steve

Since the cops in Baltimore are dragging their feet for me to get my saws back I had to break down today. Good deal from my saw shop so I just HAD to.


----------



## Cowboy254

I finished splitting all of the splittable silvertop ash (which is not an ash but a eucalypt) before I left my parents' place on Sunday. There were a few noodleables left that Dad was going to tend to. He finished stacking yesterday. That's how scrounging should be - do the cutting and splitting and someone else does the loading and stacking.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Since the cops in Baltimore are dragging their feet for me to get my saws back I had to break down today. Good deal from my saw shop so I just HAD to.
> 
> View attachment 934672


Be sure to report on that cream puff. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Since the cops in Baltimore are dragging their feet for me to get my saws back I had to break down today. Good deal from my saw shop so I just HAD to.
> 
> View attachment 934672



Nice! Produce prices been ok, have they FS? Can't wait for the review!


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice! Produce prices been ok, have they FS? Can't wait for the review!


That's a lot of [email protected] pepper picking Cowboy. Might be a bit for the review. Gonna be extra warm the next couple of days and I have lots to get ready for the local farmer's fair.


----------



## LondonNeil

Steve, does your saw shop not do other colours? For real saws like? 

Enjoy

@Cowboy254 good effort! That looks a pretty huge pile for a single scrounge!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Steve, does your saw shop not do other colours? For real saws like?
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> @Cowboy254 good effort! That looks a pretty huge pile for a single scrounge!


I do see othe colors of saws there but they are just in for repairs.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Since the cops in Baltimore are dragging their feet for me to get my saws back I had to break down today. Good deal from my saw shop so I just HAD to.
> 
> View attachment 934672


Congrats on the new hotrod.


farmer steve said:


> That's a lot of [email protected] pepper picking Cowboy. Might be a bit for the review. Gonna be extra warm the next couple of days and I have lots to get ready for the local farmer's fair.


So the cops will probably call and say come pick them up now lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I do see othe colors of saws there but they are just in for repairs.


I was just reading a thread on another forum, the guys ms391 muffler fell off lol. He seemed a bit bummed at stihl.
Dang stihls, always loosing bolts.


----------



## Haywire

farmer steve said:


> That's a lot of [email protected] pepper picking Cowboy.


So how does that equate with picking a peck of pickled peppers? More or less?


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> So how does that equate with picking a peck of pickled peppers? More or less?


You'll have to ask Peter the piper.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I was just reading a thread on another forum, the guys ms391 muffler fell off lol. He seemed a bit bummed at stihl.
> Dang stihls, always loosing bolts.


First thing I did when I got the saw home was pull out the torx scrench and check all the screws/bolts. I figure if something falls out it's operator error.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

chipper1 said:


> I was just reading a thread on another forum, the guys ms391 muffler fell off lol. He seemed a bit bummed at stihl.
> Dang stihls, always loosing bolts.


I have a 562 xp, a year or so old. Used it last week for half an hour. Carrying it it sound like a cow bell when bumped against my leg. Missing top bolt in muffler and cracked off bottom flange at bottom bolt. And it's missing a recoil side cover bolt.


----------



## Cowboy254

Haywire said:


> So how does that equate with picking a peck of pickled peppers? More or less?


And is a peck more or less than a wheelbarrow?


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> And is a peck more or less than a wheelbarrow?





Haywire said:


> Depends on if the wheelbarrow in question, has one wheel or two I would think.


 And metric or 'Merican wheelbarrow?


----------



## JustJeff

Just sayin






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> I have a 562 xp, a year or so old. Used it last week for half an hour. Carrying it it sound like a cow bell when bumped against my leg. Missing top bolt in muffler and cracked off bottom flange at bottom bolt. And it's missing a recoil side cover bolt.


Dang Huskys  .
Gotta check that stuff as Steve was saying, lots of vibrations on saws and they can all loose bolts/nuts and have problems in general. 
A little blue loctite goes a long way on anything you find is a known problem, if that doesn't work a little red loctite should do.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I've had several saws over a forty year span. A Stihl 042 for twenty five, a Stihl 021 for about that, and a Husky 357xp for eleven plus. None of which ever lost a screw. I lost a bar nut once. Stocked up on a couple for each saw that still had non captured bar nuts. Never lost a second one. But screws dropping out of the case? I really like that saw, but... a year in, light duty, and falling apart. Might expect that on a box store home owners saw, not a top shelf pro saw.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> I've had several saws over a forty year span. A Stihl 042 for twenty five, a Stihl 021 for about that, and a Husky 357xp for eleven plus. None of which ever lost a screw. I lost a bar nut once. Stocked up on a couple for each saw that still had non captured bar nuts. Never lost a second one. But screws dropping out of the case? I really like that saw, but... a year in, light duty, and falling apart. Might expect that on a box store home owners saw, not a top shelf pro saw.


Who's to say, but you have to draw the short straw sooner or later.
I've had good ones, and I've had better ones, but I've had great results even with the farm ranch saws.
Sharp chain, good mix, blow the filters off now and then and they usually do well.
I have lost a couple screws/nuts(talking about saws here), and I've caught others that could have fallen off that were loose, it happens.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeff. *Hope ya have a good one buddy.


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> Since the cops in Baltimore are dragging their feet for me to get my saws back I had to break down today. Good deal from my saw shop so I just HAD to.
> 
> View attachment 934672


Nice one I look forward to you review, so many people say you may as well just get a 462. Would be good to get your take on that once you’ve had some run time.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope your weather is as nice as we are having today.


----------



## chipper1

Happy birthday Jeff .


----------



## svk

Happy birthday!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, no deer, but we did have an adventure and nice views! We had a Coyote serenade us right before dark on Sat, and a Buck snorted at us just as it got dark on Sunday (he was close, but we could not see him). That is my 12 ga 870 / 28" bbl next to the bear droppings! Never seen them so formed before!


----------



## MustangMike

We also installed the new gun cabinet and both the Hickory and Red Oak shelves (replacing the plywood shelves that were getting wavy).


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to put a sign on the truck "Beverly Hills or Bust"!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I was going to put a sign on the truck "Beverly Hills or Bust"!


Few would remember that show lol.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Few would remember that show lol.


I knew exactly what he meant. Me and Mike are about the same age.


----------



## Lee192233

Glad I burn wood...








U.S. home heating bills expected to surge this winter, EIA says


(Reuters) -U.S. consumers will spend more to heat their homes this winter than last year due to surging energy prices, the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) projected in its winter fuels outlook on Wednesday. Energy prices have risen sharply worldwide, causing power crunches in...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I knew exactly what he meant. Me and Mike are about the same age.


I knew what he meant too, and I'm not nearly as old as you two.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Glad I burn wood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. home heating bills expected to surge this winter, EIA says
> 
> 
> (Reuters) -U.S. consumers will spend more to heat their homes this winter than last year due to surging energy prices, the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) projected in its winter fuels outlook on Wednesday. Energy prices have risen sharply worldwide, causing power crunches in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com


I'm glad I'm not a Democrat about now


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> I'm glad I'm not a Democrat about now


They made their bed, time to lie in it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

It doesn't matter how you voted. We all get screwed evenly.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I was going to put a sign on the truck "Beverly Hills or Bust"!


Looks great


----------



## svk

woodchip rookie said:


> It doesn't matter how you voted. We all get screwed evenly.


Right. The two parties are in bed with each other and take turns at suckling the power teat. We lose regardless.


----------



## svk

Dinner last night. Duck stroganoff, jerk duck, steakhouse duck, and sides. Luckily most people don’t cook duck this well or they’d be hunted to extinction lol.


----------



## Lee192233

I love duck but don't have the time to hunt them. My favorite way to cook duck breast is in a screaming hot pan or on a 700° grill. Sear both sides, let rest, slice and serve on a bed of wild rice with cranberry sauce. Key is it has to be rare to medium rare.


----------



## svk

Exactly. Too many people cook the piss out of it.

Same with venison


----------



## shortys7777

Not my scrounge, but my father in law had a client wanting to get rid of some trees down on their property. Cut and dumped in my driveway free of charge. Another load coming next week. I was needing to stay ahead and this will help.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Exactly. Too many people cook the piss out of it.
> 
> Same with venison


That's me. Don't like bloody meat; worried about diseases. But the duck is still good. I just hope svk passes on some of the ducks so they make it down here come season time  . Last year was a bad one.


----------



## chipper1

shortys7777 said:


> Not my scrounge, but my father in law had a client wanting to get rid of some trees down on their property. Cut and dumped in my driveway free of charge. Another load coming next week. I was needing to stay ahead and this will help. View attachment 935000


Nice haul. 
Now Hopefully you won't need the trailer lol.
Seems I'm always doing the Curly shuffle.
Just moved one of my log piles, seemed to take forever. Sometimes you have to take a step back to take two forward.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Right. The two parties are in bed with each other and take turns at suckling the power teat. We lose regardless.


I will not totally disagree with that, but inflation, the border, and the economy were 10X better under the previous administration.

Under the current Adm, our freedom is also coming under attack. I go for the lesser of two evils.

Remember, don't trust anyone who does not trust you to keep your guns!


----------



## chipper1

woodchip rookie said:


> It doesn't matter how you voted. We all get screwed evenly.


That's why I don't swing for either "team". 
Whenever you have an aisle, the people loose.
It's not like competition in the market where in the end those buying the product win; but rather we get whatever is left over after all the squabbling.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I will not totally disagree with that, but inflation, the border, and the economy were 10X better under the previous administration.
> 
> Under the current Adm, our freedom is also coming under attack. I go for the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Remember, don't trust anyone who does not trust you to keep your guns!


Oh, I definitely agree that one party is better than the other, but they are both pretty crooked! And if they were indeed mortal enemies, a lot of people would be hung out to dry but everybody gets through like Teflon.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> That's me. Don't like bloody meat; worried about diseases. But the duck is still good. I just hope svk passes on some of the ducks so they make it down here come season time  . Last year was a bad one.


A little tip for cooking any type of lean meat….Sear it in cast-iron or on the grill and then finish it in the oven at 400. The meat will stay moist and juicy yet be cooked through.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Oh, I definitely agree that one party is better than the other, but they are both pretty crooked! And if they were indeed mortal enemies, a lot of people would be hung out to dry but everybody gets through like Teflon.


I've heard it said, in the hallways of Congress there are no aisles. 
Lots of big business happens there, they do well for themselves with our money.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A little tip for cooking any type of lean meat….Sear it in cast-iron or on the grill and then finish it in the oven at 400. The meat will stay moist and juicy yet be cooked through.


So don't cook the piss out of them  .


----------



## chipper1

Rain is past for a minute, need to get something done.


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> I've heard it said, in the hallways of Congress there are no aisles.
> Lots of big business happens there, they do well for themselves with our money.


Interesting that even the ones who aren't rich when elected pretty much all end up rich before they're done. Even the avowed socialist Bernie is a wealthy man.


----------



## Haywire

sundance said:


> Interesting that even the ones who aren't rich when elected pretty much all end up rich before they're done. Even the avowed socialist Bernie is a wealthy man.


Because they want to redistribute our wealth, not their wealth.


----------



## chipper1

The rain is back.
Welcome to Michigan, if you don't like the weather, wait 5 mins lol.
Needed a little lunch break anyway, no duck though .
Here's where I was last night, managed to get two more post in on the front left corner for the lean to today.


----------



## LondonNeil

oops. I've stumbled into the politics and religion forum


----------



## sundance

LondonNeil said:


> oops. I've stumbled into the politics and religion forum


Point taken.....


----------



## Haywire

LondonNeil said:


> oops. I've stumbled into the politics and religion forum


Here you go, Neil. Come back to your happy place..


----------



## JustJeff

Come to Canada. We have like five parties! None of its about whats best for the people but rather, who's got their hand in the cookie jar. That's what I love about free firewood... No tax!!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Few would remember that show lol.


Erika Eliniak as Ellie May, I sure as **** remember the movie


Haywire said:


> Here you go, Neil. Come back to your happy place..
> 
> View attachment 935078


I thought you cats were buried under 3ft. of wet snow???


----------



## Haywire

Lionsfan said:


> I thought you cats were buried under 3ft. of wet snow???


Nope, not here, just flurries with breaks of sun. 43°


----------



## hamish

chipper1 said:


> Dang Huskys  .
> Gotta check that stuff as Steve was saying, lots of vibrations on saws and they can all loose bolts/nuts and have problems in general.
> A little blue loctite goes a long way on anything you find is a known problem, if that doesn't work a little red loctite should do.


The biggest problem is people over torque then. They go thru a heading and cooling cycle constantly, snug is good.


----------



## chipper1

hamish said:


> The biggest problem is people over torque then. They go thru a heading and cooling cycle constantly, snug is good.


I agree, some of it happens right from the factory too. 
If I have exhaust bolts backing out before I use loctite I get the engine warm and then tighten them a bit.
I think stihl uses better fasteners than husky, husky has been improving on them. 
One I've seen loosen over time or after work being done is the brake handle pivot on the starter side more than the clutch side. On the huskys you can loose/strip the threads in a hurry if you over or under tighten them. I use loctite on them most times.
If I can avoid working on them without loosing money that's the way I try to go, but sometimes its quicker or a better option to just fix something, even though I'd much rather be cutting .


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get 10 more post in today, 10 more to go, and then I'll have my buddy stop by with his transit to shoot the skirt board height.
Hopefully materials go on sale soon lol.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I knew what he meant too, and I'm not nearly as old as you two.


Lol just think I'm 33. Never saw the originals just the reruns. TV gold though.


----------



## MustangMike

Took down a large dead Ash tree for a friend of mine today, and cut the trunk to rounds. The whole top was rotten, but the bottom was mostly solid.

Tree was leaning the wrong way, so we roped it and made it fall in the preferred direction!

He needed more firewood for this winter, and I get to hunt there!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm also in the process of making a new handle for this Cant (says Oshkosh Wis).

I believe my new handle will be more robust than the original, as it is pretty thick, 6' long, and Hop Hornbeam!

Got the metal hardware on today, but still need to sand the rest of it down and thin the top of the handle to allow an easier grip.

The easiest way I found to work with it was to C clamp it to my wood trailer, makes for a good workbench!

A tree company my Niece's Husband works for was throwing it out because of the broken handle.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Took down a large dead Ash tree for a friend of mine today, and cut the trunk to rounds. The whole top was rotten, but the bottom was mostly solid.
> 
> Tree was leaning the wrong way, so we roped it and made it fall in the preferred direction!
> 
> He needed more firewood for this winter, and I get to hunt there!


That's a great deal, its not always easy to find a good place to hunt and he gets some great wood.
Surprised the top held for you. I've had to walk away from a couple cash removal jobs because they were too far gone, and there were no other trees to climb close enough or room to get a trailer lift in. Bummer when you have one real nice tree in the back yard and it dies, lots of that with the EAB.


----------



## farmer steve

Our annual farmers fair is this week. One of the activities is the crosscut saw contest. I got to help with it last evening . Perfect weather in the 60's made for a good turnout of participants and spectators. Obligatory sawing by the teenage fair queen and runner up. Female, mixed and men's divisions.


----------



## Cowboy254

Finally used up the original chain on the 241. I think I got my money's worth.




Edit: The pic looks like there is a dramatic difference in the height of the rakers but it looks worse than it is. I noticed about 10 filings ago that I had been taking more off the left side cutters than the right, with the 2-in-1 taking more off the rakers as well. Must have been leaning harder on that side. I started doing filing 3-to-2 right vs left which started to even them up a bit but never got them back to equal. Interestingly it didn't affect the performance of the chain as far as I could tell and it wasn't cutting around corners at all.


----------



## SS396driver

Three loads of mostly black birch this was the last one today it was short because the battery in the wireless remote died on the winch and the wired remote was hanging in the barn . This was along the state road power company dropped and left it yesterday . When I was leaving the after hours crews came . They were a little dismayed as I got most of the good wood . Pays to be retired


----------



## Cowboy254

Started out a dull and drizzly day here but I felt the need to scrounge. I knew of a big log that was down along the side of a track in the designated scrounging area locally. It has been there for a few years but too big for your average scrounger. Since I'm even more average than your average scrounger, I figured today was the day. You can see a small short branch sticking out a fair way down the log that's where I got to, working back from the far end. Doesn't look very big at that point from this angle. 




The first few rounds had some soft stuff in the middle but they got progressively better as the rounds got bigger.




You can see the stub of the branch sticking out at the last cut. 




The weather ended up being half decent by the time I was done.







And of course since my eyes are bigger than my ute...




And yes, I forgot to take the fishing rod out  .


----------



## Logger nate

Should burn good, so dry and light it floats in the air, lol


----------



## SS396driver

Wife took a picture of the trailer in action


----------



## farmer steve

More free wood showed up this morning. Dead solid ash. Not as light as @Logger nate wood though.


----------



## sean donato

Had plans to work the wood pile, but it started raining by the time my wife got home from work. So started cleaning up the basement. (which doubles as my shop) 
In Donato news.
We've settled on a solar company. $41k USA made system all Component's come with a 25 year warranty, save the Inverter, but from what research I've done, it seems to be a very good brand of inverter and not many complaints to be found about them. Hoping to have it paid off in 10 years rather then the full 20. Monday, we sign the paper work and get things underway. Uncle Sam has a 26% tax break, that I'll put back on the principal so takes system cost down about $10k. Hoping everything goes smoothly. 2 things caused us to go with this company over the other dozen or so we looked at. I found out I work with the operations managers husband. So we ended up getting a few bucks knocked off the system, and this is one of the only companies that didn't give me grief about hooking up an auto transfer switch for the generator. So were pretty excited to be done with high electric bills.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Had plans to work the wood pile, but it started raining by the time my wife got home from work. So started cleaning up the basement. (which doubles as my shop)
> In Donato news.
> We've settled on a solar company. $41k USA made system all Component's come with a 25 year warranty, save the Inverter, but from what research I've done, it seems to be a very good brand of inverter and not many complaints to be found about them. Hoping to have it paid off in 10 years rather then the full 20. Monday, we sign the paper work and get things underway. Uncle Sam has a 26% tax break, that I'll put back on the principal so takes system cost down about $10k. Hoping everything goes smoothly. 2 things caused us to go with this company over the other dozen or so we looked at. I found out I work with the operations managers husband. So we ended up getting a few bucks knocked off the system, and this is one of the only companies that didn't give me grief about hooking up an auto transfer switch for the generator. So were pretty excited to be done with high electric bills.


If I was in your age bracket and someplace with some actual sun I could be pretty tempted. Pushing 70 and deep in the woods I'm not ready for that kind of investment. Good on you for the research. Hope it all works out for y'all.


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> If I was in your age bracket and someplace with some actual sun I could be pretty tempted. Pushing 70 and deep in the woods I'm not ready for that kind of investment. Good on you for the research. Hope it all works out for y'all.


Me too lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been working on an engine swap since May, just got it going. The log grapple is close to being working too, I plan to do a lot of tree work before the snow shuts me down. Some will go into burn piles, some will go to firewood. The new to me engine is a turbo with 42 hours, the old engine was non turbo. The loader is at 5,200 feet elevation, so the turbo will help. This startup was without touching the throttle.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Too many people cook the piss out of it.



You prefer to leave the piss in?


----------



## Cowboy254

After yesterday's successful scrounge, you know what I needed...




So I went back to yesterday's big peppermint. Put a series of cuts in but didn't cut through.




I was able to split off around the rings as they were.




And that's when the fun started because there was a bullant nest in there.




Their butts are so shiny you can see my reflection! They were pizzed at me, can't imagine why. I jumped on and hit with the head of the X27 as many as I could but there were two times when I failed to see one on a bit of wood I was carrying back to the trailer and they both bit me through my shirt. Anyway, I split up the rounds and took a couple of half rounds off the start of the main trunk. Had to stand on the log to finish the vertical cut.




Ended up with over 2 cubes today to make about 5 for the weekend (didn't load the trailer and ute as high today).


----------



## Cowboy254

From where I was cutting you could just see Mt Bogong (highest mountain in Victoria) through the trees.




And then on the way out looking the other way is Mt Buffalo.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> he has great taste in saws



If he has great taste in saws why is that junk brand in the picture???


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> The 72 approves of its new digs View attachment 932776
> View attachment 932777



Will that handle snow load?


----------



## MustangMike

Well, it may not be pretty, but the 6' length gives it a lot of leverage, the Hop Hornbeam a lot of strength, and the large diameter makes it comfortable to carry on your shoulder.

Besides, when Cowboy sees it I'm sure he will say "Now this is a Cant Hook"!


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> If he has great taste in saws why is that junk brand in the picture???


What junk brand  .
My saws got a little chilly this morning, first fire of the season. 
That's the bar I used to do the dirty work on the stump Steve.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Will that handle snow load?


Yes . But they do recommend removing the snow after a storm . Either with a broom on the outside like a snow rake or just pushing up on the inside to make the snow slide off.


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Had plans to work the wood pile, but it started raining by the time my wife got home from work. So started cleaning up the basement. (which doubles as my shop)
> In Donato news.
> We've settled on a solar company. $41k USA made system all Component's come with a 25 year warranty, save the Inverter, but from what research I've done, it seems to be a very good brand of inverter and not many complaints to be found about them. Hoping to have it paid off in 10 years rather then the full 20. Monday, we sign the paper work and get things underway. Uncle Sam has a 26% tax break, that I'll put back on the principal so takes system cost down about $10k. Hoping everything goes smoothly. 2 things caused us to go with this company over the other dozen or so we looked at. I found out I work with the operations managers husband. So we ended up getting a few bucks knocked off the system, and this is one of the only companies that didn't give me grief about hooking up an auto transfer switch for the generator. So were pretty excited to be done with high electric bills.


26% tax break off of $41k is $10k final cost? Not criticizing your math just curious about the cost.


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> 26% tax break off of $41k is $10k final cost? Not criticizing your math just curious about the cost.


A little careful reading seems to show the it's 10K off total cost (seems reasonable for 26% tax break). Down about 10K seems to work with the math.


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> A little careful reading seems to show the it's 10K off total cost (seems reasonable for 26% tax break). Down about 10K seems to work with the math.


It's roughly $10k off. final project price came to $39421.00 26% of that is $10249.46. So our out of pocket after the tax break is $29171.54. We got a few grand knocked off from knowing the manager. So pretty happy.


----------



## SS396driver

No scrounging just some time with grandkids


----------



## Be Stihl

Collected the top a broken hickory today. Gonna have to get creative to get the rest of it as it’s broken about 12’ from the stump. Plenty of good Zogger wood. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> Well guys, got robbed today. 026,261 462 and my dewalt miter saw. Got the Stihl serial #s already on the Stihl stolen saw list. I don't lock my shop during the day as it is only 75 feet from the house but the boss didn't see anyone and she usually does. **** happens and the saws can be replaced.



Sorry to hear that, it’s kinda hard to like a post like that. At least everyone is safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine5068

turnkey4099 said:


> Yesterday was first day out with the 441. I had forgotten what a hungry beast that thing is for wood. Cuts so fast it takes 2 men and a boy to keep up. I was using a 20" bar and got the tree down to the main stem pluss the crown where the branches radiated out. I'll hit that with the 441/24" tomorrow and then switch back to a 20" for aobut 20' of around 2' rounds. Probably be back to a 24" to finish the log pluss the 32" to cut the ugly stump down look good. It's a real mess as it split half way down the stem with multiple little stems that came off it.
> 
> This a "clean up" project for an absentee landlord. Hasn't been touched in over 100 years - looks like a jungle once one gets inside all the edge brush. Just something to keep me occupied and sorta in shape for a few more years.


pics please


----------



## Marine5068

Be Stihl said:


> Collected the top a broken hickory today. Gonna have to get creative to get the rest of it as it’s broken about 12’ from the stump. Plenty of good Zogger wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine5068

I like Hickory.
We have some Bitternut here and it's great wood all around.
Good luck getting the rest and be safe.
Nice Honda by the way. I'd love one.


----------



## djg james

sundance said:


> A little careful reading seems to show the it's 10K off total cost (seems reasonable for 26% tax break). Down about 10K seems to work with the math.


Yes I did misread the post. I just got home from a weekend trip and was tired. Trying to catch up. I inserted a "to" when I read the statement.

".... so takes system cost down [to] about $10k....."

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## shortys7777

Another load. Mostly ash with some oak and a little cherry i believe.


----------



## MustangMike

I see the Oak and Ash, but the other may be Black Birch ... both that and Cherry burn well and are sometimes hard to tell apart.


----------



## shortys7777

MustangMike said:


> I see the Oak and Ash, but the other may be Black Birch ... both that and Cherry burn well and are sometimes hard to tell apart.


Ah that's what it is probably. I split a piece and definitely did not smell like cherry.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Still no wood cutting for me but I did do some hunting this weekend and went on a solo canoe trip yesterday. High in the mid 60s made a great day to travel.


----------



## svk

There are some logs at the cabin that I want to get bucked up before winter so I might do that on Sunday. I literally haven’t ran a chainsaw since April or May. Must be a record for me.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> There are some logs at the cabin that I want to get bucked up before winter so I might do that on Sunday. I literally haven’t ran a chainsaw since April or May. Must be a record for me.


Don't worry, it's just like riding a bike lol.
Great pictures.
How big is that rock, is that paint on it.


----------



## MustangMike

If you peel the bark on freshly cut Black Birch it will smell like Wintergreen.


----------



## shortys7777

It does smell like wintergreen. Now I know. Thanks! SVK, that looks like an amazing place to get out for the weekend. Jealous.


----------



## farmer steve

First tank through the 400. Seemed pretty smooth in the cut and noodling. I didn't think I had cut that much till I ran out of fuel. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## farmer steve

To give you an idea how big that pile of logs is.


----------



## MustangMike

Glad you like the new saw, hope you get some of the old ones back soon!

Now stop talking about it, I know they are nice saws, but I don't need one ... I don't need one ... I don't need one...


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Glad you like the new saw, hope you get some of the old ones back soon!
> 
> Now stop talking about it, I know they are nice saws, but I don't need one ... I don't need one ... I don't need one...


You DO need one, you DO need one, you DO need one. Lol


----------



## Lee192233

It would be very easy to talk myself into a MS400.


----------



## Lee192233

Stay away from the dealer...Stay away from from the dealer!


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Stay away from the dealer...Stay away from from the dealer!


If it makes you feel any better, last time I stopped by mine, the shelves were kinda bleak. Took it as a sign that I didn't need another saw lol.


----------



## Lee192233

Mine had a MS462, 661, 461 and 2 261s 2 weeks ago. No MS400, thank god. May have had to ask for forgiveness if they had one. Definitely don't need 7 saws though!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm currently down to 15 runners ... have about 6 project saws I have not even touched this year, and my tree guy just dropped off 2 of his saws for repair yesterday!

Said the 460 just needs a clutch, but the 461 blew out the spark plug ... seems to be a common problem with them.

Will have to see if I can get an insert in right.


----------



## MustangMike

I often use my other saws just for the fun of it, but if I had to use only my 4 ported M-Tronic saws I would not complain.

261 w/18" 3/8; 462 w/20"; 462 w 24"; 661 with 32" 404. All are square filed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> last time I stopped by mine, the shelves were kinda bleak.



I expect that to happen here, our governor signed a law to stop gas powered equipment sales in I think three years. If it goes through, people will probably stock up before the end.


----------



## cat10ken

I haven't heard much about the MS400, what are its specs, displacement, etc.


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> If it makes you feel any better, last time I stopped by mine, the shelves were kinda bleak. Took it as a sign that I didn't need another saw lol.



I have noticed that. The Stihl local ones here don't even have a pro grade saws on the shelf, just a scattering of small saws, not even the 3xx series.


----------



## Cowboy254

If I may post something about scrounging firewood, I scrounged some firewood this morning. 

Same log. Starting to get a bit more serious now that I'm just about at the main trunk. I was hoping to rip a line along it then split off half rounds as I did to a couple last time but it didn't work so well today. Maybe my bucking cuts (25in bar) didn't quite make it far enough in. Maybe I can't rip deep enough to get it to split off in the trunk like I could in the smaller stem. 




In any case, I changed tack and cut off the other stem which was partly rotten and splintered from the impact when the tree fell then chunked off bits as best I could. 







Ended up with around 1.5 cubes today, then I had to stop work and get ready for work. 







From the first picture today, I think I only actually took off two more whole rounds. It's a big unit. I'm expecting to find some junk in the trunk but stihl solid so far.


----------



## farmer steve

cat10ken said:


> I haven't heard much about the MS400, what are its specs, displacement, etc.





https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms400/


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> If it makes you feel any better, last time I stopped by mine, the shelves were kinda bleak. Took it as a sign that I didn't need another saw lol.


Sean, only in PA.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 936106



I would cut stuff too big for my saws a long time ago, when I got to where you are in this picture I would cut the rest of the way through. The cut length would be shorter because of the bar clamp cover. I would cut both sides and across the top, then take a chunk off and reach the rest of the way through. Kind of tedious really. Is this what you’re doing?


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Sean, only in PA.
> View attachment 936112



I‘ve seen this, but it said Italy.


----------



## psuiewalsh

farmer steve said:


> Sean, only in PA.
> View attachment 936112


If it were true that tree would be over $1million st $7 a pound!


----------



## Jeffkrib

What Stihl have done with the MS400, 462, and 500 is terrible, they are all just a little bit heavier than the next but a decent jump in power. Makes it so hard to choose ….. just get the biggest most powerful one or buy all three?


----------



## Lee192233

Jeffkrib said:


> What Stihl have done with the MS400, 462, and 500 is terrible, they are all just a little bit heavier than the next but a decent jump in power. Makes it so hard to choose ….. just get the biggest most powerful one or buy all three?


The logical answer is all three. 20" bar on the 400, 24 on the 462, and a 28 on the 500. I'd only need 3 saws then.


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> What Stihl have done with the MS400, 462, and 500 is terrible, they are all just a little bit heavier than the next but a decent jump in power. Makes it so hard to choose ….. just get the biggest most powerful one or buy all three?


Jeff I ran the 500 but didn't think there was much to gain over my 462 for the wood I cut. Until I get my 462 back I won't know if the 400 was a bad choice or not being that it is close in cc's. I may switch the 400 to an 18"bar.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Don't worry, it's just like riding a bike lol.
> Great pictures.
> How big is that rock, is that paint on it.


That is a real rock. If you Google “ribbon rock Knife Lake MN” it should give a lot of data. Apparently it was brought out to the island by young men who found it on the mainland.


----------



## sean donato

psuiewalsh said:


> If it were true that tree would be over $1million st $7 a pound!


Depends on what brand it is....... some brands may think they are lebanon bologna, but really if it's not made in Lebanon.....


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Jeff I ran the 500 but didn't think there was much to gain over my 462 for the wood I cut. Until I get my 462 back I won't know if the 400 was a bad choice or not being that it is close in cc's. I may switch the 400 to an 18"bar.


I surly hope you get the rest of your saws back. I've been very torn with buying another saw. I'm pretty much a husqy guy, but never had issues with the stihls I've had or ran. The 500i would sit nice in my line up, but would be too close to my 390xp and I don't think it would work the 36" bar that well, especially if I'm milling. The 400 would put me at that odd point of not a real 60 cc saw but not quite a 70 cc saw, so getting one would put my 562xp on the lamb. (Arguably my favorite saw) really wish I could rent the 400 and 500i and run them for a day with my saws and see how I liked them. But I haven't seen any rentals with either saw in their fleet yet. Then we have the 592xp coming out that would replace the 390xp and possibly the 394xp. Which it specs out that the 500i wouldn't be able to keep up so there wouldn't be a point to getting both. 
Good problems when you can't decide if you need a new saw, and can't figure out which one you would want and which ones to get rid of. 
Any way, hopefully you get your saws back and can report on how they all compare.


----------



## chipper1

Cut some pine the other day, Swedish pine.


German pine.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> I surly hope you get the rest of your saws back. I've been very torn with buying another saw. I'm pretty much a husqy guy, but never had issues with the stihls I've had or ran. The 500i would sit nice in my line up, but would be too close to my 390xp and I don't think it would work the 36" bar that well, especially if I'm milling. The 400 would put me at that odd point of not a real 60 cc saw but not quite a 70 cc saw, so getting one would put my 562xp on the lamb. (Arguably my favorite saw) really wish I could rent the 400 and 500i and run them for a day with my saws and see how I liked them. But I haven't seen any rentals with either saw in their fleet yet. Then we have the 592xp coming out that would replace the 390xp and possibly the 394xp. Which it specs out that the 500i wouldn't be able to keep up so there wouldn't be a point to getting both.
> Good problems when you can't decide if you need a new saw, and can't figure out which one you would want and which ones to get rid of.
> Any way, hopefully you get your saws back and can report on how they all compare.



There was a PA GTG in the spring (listed on another site) and there was a 400 there, numerous 462s and some 500s.

562s are great running 60 cc saws, but the new ones are the same weight as a Stihl 462 which is a 70 cc saw.

The 400 seems like a real nice saw, but when you have a 261 for liming and a 462 (or 2) for bucking you just don't really need one.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> I surly hope you get the rest of your saws back. I've been very torn with buying another saw. I'm pretty much a husqy guy, but never had issues with the stihls I've had or ran. The 500i would sit nice in my line up, but would be too close to my 390xp and I don't think it would work the 36" bar that well, especially if I'm milling. The 400 would put me at that odd point of not a real 60 cc saw but not quite a 70 cc saw, so getting one would put my 562xp on the lamb. (Arguably my favorite saw) really wish I could rent the 400 and 500i and run them for a day with my saws and see how I liked them. But I haven't seen any rentals with either saw in their fleet yet. Then we have the 592xp coming out that would replace the 390xp and possibly the 394xp. Which it specs out that the 500i wouldn't be able to keep up so there wouldn't be a point to getting both.
> Good problems when you can't decide if you need a new saw, and can't figure out which one you would want and which ones to get rid of.
> Any way, hopefully you get your saws back and can report on how they all compare.


You can come over and run the 400 anytime Sean.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> There was a PA GTG in the spring (listed on another site) and there was a 400 there, numerous 462s and some 500s.
> 
> 562s are great running 60 cc saws, but the new ones are the same weight as a Stihl 462 which is a 70 cc saw.
> 
> The 400 seems like a real nice saw, but when you have a 261 for liming and a 462 (or 2) for bucking you just don't really need one.


Hence one of my issues, I went the 60/90cc route. Never cared for a 50cc saw. Stihls line up is all goofy displacements that are kinda in between my needs with what I already have. Couple that with they have a lot of saws with similar weight and close to the same cc, they don't all make sense. And there is the I don't really need another saw thing, just think I'm about due for a new one. Idk. See what happens after next spring if husqvarna releases the 592xp.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> You can come over and run the 400 anytime Sean.


Thanks for the offer, I may take you up on that, it's very intriguing saw to me. More power then the 562xp, and a little lighter to boot. I'm all about that. I'll get with you, after deer season is out. You know how busy this time of year gets.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> 24 on the 462



462 is a lot of saw for a 24”. I run a 28” or 36” on my 461 usually, I only run the 24 when I don’t have a sharp chain for the other two.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> 462 is a lot of saw for a 24”. I run a 28” or 36” on my 461 usually, I only run the 24 when I don’t have a sharp chain for the other two.


How much hardwood do you cut.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> How much hardwood do you cut.



Oh, good point. I cut oak probably 10% of the time, it’s just not that plentiful. Otherwise I’m cutting conifers.


----------



## chipper1

That makes a bit of a difference. But, 461s and the modern 70cc saws do pretty well with a 28 for firewood. For falling large, hazard, or production, many want a bit more grunt for a 28. A ported 70 does a nice job w/a 28 in hardwood.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I would cut stuff too big for my saws a long time ago, when I got to where you are in this picture I would cut the rest of the way through. The cut length would be shorter because of the bar clamp cover. I would cut both sides and across the top, then take a chunk off and reach the rest of the way through. Kind of tedious really. Is this what you’re doing?


Yep, more or less. You're right, that aspect is a bit tedious but there are other considerations. I normally debark my firewood where it comes off reasonably easily and this tree has no bark so that's a saving. It is also a relatively short drive and right next to the track so I can almost pick up bits, turn around and drop them in the trailer rather than carting each piece through the scrub. There is also little competition from other wood scroungers for a log this size. 

I'm also enjoying the physical challenge and using it as cross training. I have quit fooling myself that I'm stihl a young man at 46yo and needed to get a bit more serious about my health. I have been running a fair bit which I enjoy and have some goals for but some bits of my middle-aged body niggle occasionally so scrounging provides a good alternative activity. 

There's a further issue though. Just as Hillary had to conquer Everest because it was there, I must scrounge this log for the same reason. I'm convinced that the two achievements are comparable


----------



## LondonNeil

I must admit I'm jealous when I see you and others like Nate in big wood like that. In reality I know I'm lucky to have all my large wood precut by the tree service they dropped it, and often it just needs splitting. However I'd like the challenge of just running the 365 for hours and hours to deal with my own Everest


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> There is also little competition from other wood scroungers for a log this size.



Very true, people would be in awe that I/we were working on something that big. Several were 5 feet (1.5 metres) across. We would often take the splitter with us on logs that big, instead of noodling the rest of the way.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That makes a bit of a difference. But, 461s and the modern 70cc saws do pretty well with a 28 for firewood. For falling large, hazard, or production, many want a bit more grunt for a 28. A ported 70 does a nice job w/a 28 in hardwood.



I agree, a 28 on a 70cc in hard wood has pretty much met its limit imo. Better off with something 90 odd cc.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I cut with the same saw in hardwood, I‘ve accepted that it goes slower. Seems like the nature of the beast. It hadn’t occurred to me to get more power for hardwood, if it was 90% of my cutting instead of 10%, it probably would have occurred to me.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> I cut with the same saw in hardwood, I‘ve accepted that it goes slower. Seems like the nature of the beast. It hadn’t occurred to me to get more power for hardwood, if it was 90% of my cutting instead of 10%, it probably would have occurred to me.


Nah, nothing wrong with your combo, works well for your needs. I wish we had some of your big woods around here. Truth be told a true giant around these parts is rare.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> Truth be told a true giant around these parts is rare


Same here, the only truly large diameter trees are willow and silver maple yard trees. Very few large hardwoods in the woodlots in my area. 36" dbh is really big.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> I have quit fooling myself that I'm stihl a young man at 46yo


How much counseling did that take? My mind still wants to believe that I'm a young man. And I keep right on fooling myself despite the mountain of evidence to the contrary. 

Something to aspire to when I get old I guess.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> A ported 70 does a nice job w/a 28 in hardwood.



There's that Craigslist guy again wearing most of his PPE!


----------



## MustangMike

I run 18" on my 261, 20 + 24" on my 462s (which cover 90% of the trees I cut), and 28" bars on my two 460/440 hybrids and my 460. All of these saws are ported by either MMWS, MOFO or CFB. Almost 100% of what I cut is hardwood. If I do drop an evergreen, no one around here wants it cut up for firewood.


----------



## chipper1

Added some more Canadian Maple(hard/sugar maple) to the pile today, some sticks and some rounds.
I also cleaned up out back a little and put a full fork load of the CM 5-8" logs after these pictures were taken. I may end up offering that pile up for sale as logs depending on the firewood demand this fall and if I need more wood moved to do more grading in front of the pole barn.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Added some more Canadian Maple



Did you get permission first? I didn’t know you lived right on the border, but you shouldn’t be going across and grabbing their trees.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> There's that Craigslist guy again wearing most of his PPE!



His cut length is a little short...


----------



## panolo

I'm out of sugar maple. Can I get a shipping quote to 55302?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you get permission first? I didn’t know you lived right on the border, but you shouldn’t be going across and grabbing their trees.


No, I don't ask, they never asked me if they could dump their trash here .


mountainguyed67 said:


> His cut length is a little short...


Maybe, but I can split them with my bare hands  .


panolo said:


> I'm out of sugar maple. Can I get a shipping quote to 55302?


You know what they say, "if you have to ask how much"...
I don't get a lot of it myself, most the sugar maple I cut are large hazard trees(near homes, barns, or rotten) and the owners just want them on the ground and they cut them up. I like those jobs lol.


----------



## JustJeff

This gizmo came in the mail today. ...On the wood lot superstaaaaar
I got a solar powered laser beam chainsaaaww!















Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hey all.

Doing some hunting tomorrow morning through mid day then heading to the “adult prom” event that the local watering hole is putting on. I asked one of my Facebook friends to join me and she accepted. I’ve not met her in person but she’s thin, cute, and blonde so I certainly could have done worse. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Doing some hunting tomorrow morning through mid day then heading to the “adult prom” event that the local watering hole is putting on. I asked one of my Facebook friends to join me and she accepted. I’ve not met her in person but she’s thin, cute, and blonde so I certainly could have done worse. Wish me luck!


Good luck! Remember the crazy to hot matrix!


----------



## svk

Also exciting…I put a deposit on a corgi puppy a while back and the litter was born today. My little girl is potentially in this pic.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Good luck! Remember the crazy to hot matrix!


I won’t forget it! Lol!


----------



## Lee192233

I think I might actually run some saws this weekend. I have to clear the trees where our septic field is being installed for our cabin.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I’ve not met her in person but she’s thin, cute, and blonde so I certainly could have done worse. Wish me luck!



How cute that you think she’s not using a fake picture. lol!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> This gizmo came in the mail today. ...On the wood lot superstaaaaar
> I got a solar powered laser beam chainsaaaww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Looks like its bright enough for full sun, if not you're gonna need to bring an umbrella too


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> How cute that you think she’s not using a fake picture. lol!


Not a chance, she’s got lots of pics on Facebook.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> This gizmo came in the mail today. ...On the wood lot superstaaaaar
> I got a solar powered laser beam chainsaaaww!



After you have tried it, please add your comments to the thread, below, so that they will all be in one place?






Firewood ProSizer Laser Firewood Measuring Tool


Measuring firewood accurately, and consistently, is the topic of many threads. Some guys don't care if a piece is off by a few inches; some want their firewood stacks to line up like a planed surface; some just want the wood to fit in their particular stove. Aside from sticks, chalk, paint...




www.arboristsite.com





Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## cornfused

svk said:


> Also exciting…I put a deposit on a corgi puppy a while back and the litter was born today. My little girl is potentially in this pic.
> View attachment 936392


If you've never had a Corgi, you're in for a treat!! Great little dogs, lots of personality and surprisingly intelligent.


----------



## Philbert

Heard a strange noise in the neighborhood today, while walking the dog. Saw a utility contractor up in a bucket truck, a few hundred feet away, and first thought that he might be drilling anchors / eye bolts into a utility pole.
Then I saw branches falling.
He was using a battery powered chainsaw.
Did not want to interrupt, but pretty clear that we will be seeing more of them!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

Scrounge this off marketplace this morning.


----------



## Be Stihl

Marine5068 said:


> I like Hickory.
> We have some Bitternut here and it's great wood all around.
> Good luck getting the rest and be safe.
> Nice Honda by the way. I'd love one.



Thanks Marine. Also thanks on the SxS, it has really allowed me to make the most of my time when collecting firewood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericm979

Philbert said:


> Heard a strange noise in the neighborhood today, while walking the dog. Saw a utility contractor up in a bucket truck, a few hundred feet away, and first thought that he might be drilling anchors / eye bolts into a utility pole.
> Then I saw branches falling.
> He was using a battery powered chainsaw.
> Did not want to interrupt, but pretty clear that we will be seeing more of them!
> 
> Philbert


A few months ago a crew from Davey came through, clearing under the PG&E lines. They spent a couple days hiking up the steep mountain from our place. They had battery Stihl saws. I could hear the saws quietly working away and then a loud crash when something fell.

I could get used to the quiet.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Scrounge this off marketplace this morning.
> View attachment 936521


Awesome score. 
Did it come with the adapter that runs directly to the tank for the 5200  .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Awesome score.
> Did it come with the adapter that runs directly to the tank for the 5200  .


No just the flippy cap adapter.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Awesome score.
> Did it come with the adapter that runs directly to the tank for the 5200  .


Hey, don't you have trusses to set?? White stuff was falling in The Soo this morning when I was loading my truck, and it was moving south, you better get the lid on that barn!!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Hey, don't you have trusses to set?? White stuff was falling in The Soo this morning when I was loading my truck, and it was moving south, you better get the lid on that barn!!


It made it down to 38 this morning. 
2 more weeks until my trusses are scheduled to be here.
I'm just about ready for them, weather dependent by the end of next week I'll start looking for the truss truck. When I get done with the building portion next week I have plenty of grading, both inside and out to do.
If you see a good price on 4x8x1/2 osb let me know, I need 92 pieces as soon as the trusses are set.
The current situation.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> White stuff was falling



Our mountain place has already been 25° overnight and snowing, but not sticking. More storms are forecast.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Doing some hunting tomorrow morning through mid day then heading to the “adult prom” event that the local watering hole is putting on. I asked one of my Facebook friends to join me and she accepted. I’ve not met her in person but she’s thin, cute, and blonde so I certainly could have done worse. Wish me luck!


Good luck @svk ! Cut a load for us


----------



## Cowboy254

I climbed back up to Base Camp to have another crack at the big peppermint log. There were the first signs of softness in there and a glance up the butt of the log showed that it is hollow in the bottom few metres. However, there was stihl enough good wood to justify another scrounge. 




I took off 4.5 rounds for the session.




Ended up at this point where it was becoming debatable whether it was worthwhile.




Going back to where I started and having taken I think more than 8 cubes out of it. 




Here's today's results







Good news! Mitch says he has a tree down just inside the gate at the farm. I'll have a crack at that tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffkrib

You need yourself a 36” bar there Cowboy, the 661 will run up to a 42” bar if required.
One of these would be nice.




__





CANNON DURALITE SUPERBAR 36" CHAINSAW BAR FOR STIHL MS461 MS460 MS440 MS660 3/8 063 114DL


CANNON DURALITE SUPERBAR 36" CHAINSAW BAR FOR STIHL MS461 MS460 MS440 MS660 3/8 063 114DL - CANNON




www.carbydoctor.com.au


----------



## MustangMike

My new ATV trailer arrived from Amazon yesterday. A Polar HDM 1400, can hold 1,400 lbs, is 92" X 51" X 36", has a real heavy duty axel and wide tires, and dumps!

Should be perfect for transporting fire wood and gravel/stone around on the old logging trails up at my property.

Slowly but surely I build up my equipment inventory ... hopefully technology helps to make up for my aging!


----------



## Cody

Lee192233 said:


> The logical answer is all three. 20" bar on the 400, 24 on the 462, and a 28 on the 500. I'd only need 3 saws then.



That's the last thing I should be reading. I "need" something between the 261 and 661, I tell myself it'll primarily run a 20" bar that they 661 will wear the 28" or bigger if need be. I also want to upgrade the 261 to a newer style but probably shouldn't be spending that much on saws.


----------



## Lee192233

Got a quarter of the septic field cleared. I'll have help next weekend to finish it. Got after some grouse for about an hour and had a little success.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm jealous!!! My Grandson and I kicked 4 of them when we were upstate and I never got passed taking the safety off!

They are very quick up there and have a ton of cover. They are my favorite small game. Tough to get, never stocked, and good to eat!


----------



## turnkey4099

Cody said:


> That's the last thing I should be reading. I "need" something between the 261 and 661, I tell myself it'll primarily run a 20" bar that they 661 will wear the 28" or bigger if need be. I also want to upgrade the 261 to a newer style but probably shouldn't be spending that much on saws.



An MS362/20" is a fine bucking saw. MS441 is a bit faster. My main saw is a 362 with MS193T for limbinng. Ms441 for bigger bucking (24" to28" bar) and noodling. 441/20" with a bar cover without the chain catcher is a noodling king!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> You need yourself a 36” bar there Cowboy, the 661 will run up to a 42” bar if required.
> One of these would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANNON DURALITE SUPERBAR 36" CHAINSAW BAR FOR STIHL MS461 MS460 MS440 MS660 3/8 063 114DL
> 
> 
> CANNON DURALITE SUPERBAR 36" CHAINSAW BAR FOR STIHL MS461 MS460 MS440 MS660 3/8 063 114DL - CANNON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carbydoctor.com.au


Morning Jeff, I have thought about getting a long bar for it for several years, although even with the 36in bar, I'd stihl be cutting from both side on this log (it was roughly 54in, measured with size 10 boots. I suppose I don't come across really big logs very often so it wouldn't see much use. Also I had one incident with this other log ...




Where I cut a whole round (from both sides) and once through, it rolled a couple of inches towards me and pinned my left hand on the handle of the saw. I was stuck and the round was too heavy to move with the position I was in. After a little bit I was eventually about to weasel out of the glove, was a bit bruised but no serious damage but I could have been caught there until someone found me. So the 'cut to the depth of the bar then noodle off' approach is one I like as the half round falls off sideways and in any case I'd probably end up noodling the round any way so may as well do it at a comfortable height. I don't bother with the full on criss-cross noodling like I did above, that was a bit of an experiment.


----------



## MustangMike

I assembled the ATV trailer today, and I'm impressed with the quality of it. Will try to get some pics tomorrow. I added a bed and a strap handle (they should come with one).

Also, ordered the glass for sliding glass doors for my gun cabinet yesterday, so today I added some trim around the brackets I installed for the glass. Wanted to make sure I could get the size glass I needed before I finished things up. The glass was not cheap, but should be here in 2-3 weeks. I was glad the 2nd glass place I called was helpful, as the first place never even got back to me.

Mechanic Matt took his girls up to my cabin last night, so they could site in some guns today. He found some real nice buck sign 30 yards from my stand! Fingers Crossed! No one got the 8 pointer we were after last year. He ripped up my property real well then, and likely will again this year! I'll be going up with my Daughter on Monday/Tuesday to hunt turkey and grouse.

I still get a lot done, but the older you get, the faster the days go by. I need to figure out a way to slow the clock!

As Rondeau (the Adirondack Hermit) put it "Father Time keeps picking my pocket, and I can't seem to get him to stop".


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> I assembled the ATV trailer today, and I'm impressed with the quality of it. Will try to get some pics tomorrow. I added a bed and a strap handle (they should come with one).
> 
> Also, ordered the glass for sliding glass doors for my gun cabinet yesterday, so today I added some trim around the brackets I installed for the glass. Wanted to make sure I could get the size glass I needed before I finished things up. The glass was not cheap, but should be here in 2-3 weeks. I was glad the 2nd glass place I called was helpful, as the first place never even got back to me.
> 
> Mechanic Matt took his girls up to my cabin last night, so they could site in some guns today. He found some real nice buck sign 30 yards from my stand! Fingers Crossed! No one got the 8 pointer we were after last year. He ripped up my property real well then, and likely will again this year! I'll be going up with my Daughter on Monday/Tuesday to hunt turkey and grouse.
> 
> I still get a lot done, but the older you get, the faster the days go by. I need to figure out a way to slow the clock!
> 
> As Rondeau (the Adirondack Hermit) put it "Father Time keeps picking my pocket, and I can't seem to get him to stop".


Looking forward to trailer pictures. I'm thinking I should get one and this one looks interesting. Curious to see what you're adding,


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I assembled the ATV trailer today, and I'm impressed with the quality of it. Will try to get some pics tomorrow. I added a bed and a strap handle (they should come with one).
> 
> Also, ordered the glass for sliding glass doors for my gun cabinet yesterday, so today I added some trim around the brackets I installed for the glass. Wanted to make sure I could get the size glass I needed before I finished things up. The glass was not cheap, but should be here in 2-3 weeks. I was glad the 2nd glass place I called was helpful, as the first place never even got back to me.
> 
> Mechanic Matt took his girls up to my cabin last night, so they could site in some guns today. He found some real nice buck sign 30 yards from my stand! Fingers Crossed! No one got the 8 pointer we were after last year. He ripped up my property real well then, and likely will again this year! I'll be going up with my Daughter on Monday/Tuesday to hunt turkey and grouse.
> 
> I still get a lot done, but the older you get, the faster the days go by. I need to figure out a way to slow the clock!
> 
> As Rondeau (the Adirondack Hermit) put it "Father Time keeps picking my pocket, and I can't seem to get him to stop".


Hope ya can get that buck Mike. I hear you on the time flying. I'm a month behind on cutting wood and rut is starting here. Decisions,decisions.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hope ya can get that buck Mike. I hear you on the time flying. I'm a month behind on cutting wood and rut is starting here. Decisions,decisions.


How about having a small GTG, then you can do both .


----------



## Cowboy254

Middle bay in the shed is looking better now. After taking this photo I think I worked out how to make the pics true. This one makes it look like there is about 3 feet of space in front of the bottom row where there is only room for one more row in front of it. So, a little over 16 cubes in there now, almost all peppermint with a few sticks of spotted gum. Bay holds 20 cubes or 5.5 cord.


----------



## Cowboy254

Then I went out to Mitch's farm. The tree he mentioned looks like it has a fair bit of rot in it but I'll have a go at it and see. Looking further up the track to my turnaround spot I saw that another tree had fallen across so I went up to clear it and take what scroungable wood was in it. The trunk was inaccessible suspended across the creek to the left. 




Unfortunately, this tree also had been hit hard by termites. I kept the rounds whole and will stihl fit in the stove, and the termite junk inside will burn with the rest. 




Stihl, a wise man once said that it'll burn better than snowballs. I'll have a go at the other tree another day.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you burn a bay a winter cowboy? That is a fair bit.

I'm behind on most jobs but ahead on wood. 2.5 cube at mum's and she's complaining there's to much until she's burnt some (that's after my brother built the second little wood shed too). My place is full too, about 28 cube here. I got a message from my old faithful tree guy though on Friday so helped him out by collecting a little more, third of a cube maybe, cherry.


----------



## Cowboy254

It varies a bit but we'd prolly burn about 13-15 cubes. I think we burned a bit more this year but I also sold 11 cubes out of the shed. Before spring scrounging I was down to 10 cubes of regular burning wood, 15 cubes of serious wood and about 5 cubes of wood set aside for family members. I didn't scrounge much firewood in autumn, most of the wood cutting I did was for the bonfire so I got a bit behind when I also started selling some. The local wood merchants all sold out early this year.


----------



## MustangMike

I've got requests for more wood than I've got, and had to turn a potential new customer away. Last year I had lots of unsold Oak, Hickory and Black Birch (and a few pieces of Mulberry).

The squirrels have been in it and made a mess!

Tons of Black Walnut trees around here, and they hide/eat them everywhere!


----------



## chipper1

Got home from the inlaws last night and the house was down to 57, combined with a predicted low of 34 for this morning meant a good solid fire was in order  .
Started with a nice assortment of smaller black locust rounds and bark to build a nice coal bed, while that was burning I retrieved a large armload of cherry and locust splits from the woodshed. Loaded 4 nice sized splits on and let the stove get up to 450 before shutting the dampener. Woke to 67(it ended up hitting 32 here for 3-4 hrs this morning outside) in the house so i added another 4 splits and let it run to 425 and shut it down.
First real overnight fire.
Sure nice to have all my wood 100% ready and under cover .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> the house was down to 57, combined with a predicted low of 34 for this morning meant a good solid fire was in order


About the same for me yesterday. House was below 60 and that is the agreement with my wife as to when to start the OWB. So I started a fire and then saw this when I went to turn on the GFCI outlet for the controller (with no numbers on the display.)

I assumed that it shorted and kicked the breaker. So I ordered a new controller which arrived at 5:45 A.M. This morning I went downstairs to make sure the breaker was off before starting to wire in the new controller and found the breaker already off, not tripped. So curiously, I turned it on and when I got outside the OWB fan was running. I *think* I may have flipped the breaker off yesterday when I meant to turn it on (maybe it was already on and I just changed state.) So I restarted the fire and am heating the house now.

The old controller is on is last leg though. I had already jumped the 240v lug to power the 120v source when the screw stripped. Last season the buttons were a little fragile as I suspect the faceplate didn't survive the weather and UV rays well. I put it in a closed, weather resistant box a couple years ago, but it was outside for 7 or 8 years. Anyway, it will work for now on the last settings I used last year. And I have a spare controller and a spare sensor. 


I told my wife and asked her if she found the story mildly amusing like I did. She didn't. LOL


----------



## MustangMike

So, I'm a junk collector (because I know I will need it sometime) and my wife wants to throw everything out, so things get interesting sometimes.

But, the deck of the ATV trailer is now made from scape synthetic T-111 that I installed on the front of the house last year. It is only about 1/4" thick, but very strong. It will protect the wire mesh bed from rounds and rocks that are loaded or thrown into the trailer.

I also installed the optional Ball Hitch (well worth getting it from them, fits perfectly), and figured a hauling strap would also be useful. Luckily, I saved parts from a broken cargo strap a few years ago, and it made a perfect lift handle! Took about 1/2 hour to thread it through the bolt hole and tie the bottom, needed to both push it through with a screw driver and then pull it through with needle nose pliers, but I like how it came out, it is perfect for moving the trailer around, especially if you need to unhook and turn it on logging roads w/o a turn around.

I also wrote the tire pressure on the hubs (30 lbs), as the small print tag may not last and is too hard to read!

I'm very impressed with the axle, wheels and bearings, and the whole thing seems pretty robust. I also like the bright yellow removable sides, which will make it easy to find.

I installed the main bolt in the bottom opposite the instructions (I went thread side up) to provide for better ground clearance, and would not recommend tightening the 4 axel bots until you connect the tow arm to ensure it is properly lined up (instructions just tell you to tighten it parallel, which is hard to judge). Other than that, instructions were good and assembly was simple.


----------



## mountainguyed67

My son’s girlfriend had the wood stove going last night. The rest of us thought it was too early for it, she gets cold easy. She had not been in a house with wood stove before, he taught her how to get it going.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's important for boys and men to keep girlfriends as warm as possible to support a state of semi-nakedness with the hope of leading to.... Other things


----------



## old CB

LondonNeil said:


> It's important for boys and men to keep girlfriends as warm as possible to support a state of semi-nakedness with the hope of leading to.... Other things


Neil, I'm now 70 and my wife 71, and last night's stove warmed house led only to today's complaint that it was too damn warm and she didn't sleep well. Nothing more than that.

I slept well.

But this is what you can look forward to in the years to come.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Neil, I'm now 70 and my wife 71, and last night's stove warmed house led only to today's complaint that it was too damn warm and she didn't sleep well. Nothing more than that.
> 
> I slept well.
> 
> But this is what you can look forward to in the years to come.


Don't worry, you'll get it right one day  .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> About the same for me yesterday. House was below 60 and that is the agreement with my wife as to when to start the OWB. So I started a fire and then saw this when I went to turn on the GFCI outlet for the controller (with no numbers on the display.)View attachment 936974
> 
> I assumed that it shorted and kicked the breaker. So I ordered a new controller which arrived at 5:45 A.M. This morning I went downstairs to make sure the breaker was off before starting to wire in the new controller and found the breaker already off, not tripped. So curiously, I turned it on and when I got outside the OWB fan was running. I *think* I may have flipped the breaker off yesterday when I meant to turn it on (maybe it was already on and I just changed state.) So I restarted the fire and am heating the house now.
> 
> The old controller is on is last leg though. I had already jumped the 240v lug to power the 120v source when the screw stripped. Last season the buttons were a little fragile as I suspect the faceplate didn't survive the weather and UV rays well. I put it in a closed, weather resistant box a couple years ago, but it was outside for 7 or 8 years. Anyway, it will work for now on the last settings I used last year. And I have a spare controller and a spare sensor. View attachment 936975
> 
> 
> I told my wife and asked her if she found the story mildly amusing like I did. She didn't. LOL


What a deal.
As long as you have a new one on hand and it won't cause any other problems, I say why fix today what could be put off until tomorrow .
Got all the girts on the south gable today and a bit of the north side. Lots of measuring! One of those things similar to measure twice, cut once; except ot was measure once, then level, then measure the next one and level, then fix the third one and go back to the first one and make sure it's still right . The good thing is if I get it right it won't be screwed up .
Depending on the windows I get I'll have some changes/add ons, but the majority is done until the trusses come, just a few more girts on the front, headers on the lean tos, and trim a anything that's long off(like the carriers on the left front in the pic below).
I'm hoping to make a redneck system to lift/carry the trusses so I'll leave the main door header out until the trusses are set.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Thanks man.
> Last time I ordered winter work gloves they canceled my order because they were on backorder. I have plenty of warm weather gloves as I order them by the case, which I think is 75. Thicker gloves are nice handling wood in case you smash your fingers a bit  .
> 
> My kids helped me turn off the classic mode.
> No, I did get a new phone about a month ago.
> 
> I figured the first day in the 40's was a good time to get started again.
> Noodled a few more of the big mulberry rounds too. I'm going to see if I can sell some of the green wood this yr, I want to get it all out of here and I will be moving one of my log piles out front so I can have other materials dropped there. Sounds like you need to swing by with the wife and kids and help me set some posts .
> Managed to get the rear frame rails on the trailer cut and boxed in, it's starting to take shape now. Need to get the bumper on the flatbed cut off and then I can set it on the frame to mock up the dovetail and something to secure it to the frame. At least the way it currently sits I can haul it down the rd although it doesn't have lights on it.
> View attachment 932219
> 
> View attachment 932220



Nice fab

Looks good


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> What a deal.
> As long as you have a new one on hand and it won't cause any other problems, I say why fix today what could be put off until tomorrow .
> Got all the girts on the south gable today and a bit of the north side. Lots of measuring! One of those things similar to measure twice, cut once; except ot was measure once, then level, then measure the next one and level, then fix the third one and go back to the first one and make sure it's still right . The good thing is if I get it right it won't be screwed up .
> Depending on the windows I get I'll have some changes/add ons, but the majority is done until the trusses come, just a few more girts on the front, headers on the lean tos, and trim a anything that's long off(like the carriers on the left front in the pic below).
> I'm hoping to make a redneck system to lift/carry the trusses so I'll leave the main door header out until the trusses are set.
> View attachment 937063
> 
> View attachment 937066


Looking good. part of me envies you for the space and part of me realizes I'd probably just fill it up. 40 years ago a 30 x 30 garage seemed quite spacious. Today I can hardly walk a path through parts of it. And, it's all "good" stuff or "too valuable" to just junk. I need to start selling some of it as the wife will just trash it if I go first. Has no idea what some of it's worth. Like the 10HP TroyBilt chipper/shredder she wanted to know why I don't drag to the end of the driveway so someone will take it. Reminded her we paid over 700 for it, has to be worth a reasonable amount.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> As long as you have a new one on hand and it won't cause any other problems, I say why fix today what could be put off until tomorrow .


What can I say? It was running and the wife wanted a warm house so I let the old controller ride. Plus it was plenty cool and damp today to work on it. 

I have mixed feelngs on replacing it... on one hand it's technically still working, but on the other hand I've already spent the money on the new one and can install it when it's nice out one day this week. That would be the wisest play here I think. 

I did verify that the wiring is the same - 2 sensor wires and 4 wires for power and load. So not a terrible swap even if it's cold outside. And I can just power the fan if I really need to temporarily.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez ya go fishing for a couple days and takes half an hour to catch up! Late in the season and it snowed one morning but we stayed in a cabin rather than a tent. First fire at home, just a small one to knock the chill off.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

turnkey4099 said:


> An MS362/20" is a fine bucking saw. MS441 is a bit faster. My main saw is a 362 with MS193T for limbinng. Ms441 for bigger bucking (24" to28" bar) and noodling. 441/20" with a bar cover without the chain catcher is a noodling king!!!


I like the idea of the 400C with a 20" bar and a 462 with a 24/25". I also want to upgrade my 193T to a 194 but it's probably not worth it. I replaced my 170 with a 171 and that was a horrible decision. The 170 with the wt215 carb on it was a lovely saw for it's weight. The 171 has a pretty limited role, as the 193 puts it to shame really. If I had all the saws I'd like to have they'd probably only see a couple tanks of fuel each year as I don't go at it as hard as I used to.



MustangMike said:


> So, I'm a junk collector (because I know I will need it sometime) and my wife wants to throw everything out, so things get interesting sometimes.
> 
> But, the deck of the ATV trailer is now made from scape synthetic T-111 that I installed on the front of the house last year. It is only about 1/4" thick, but very strong. It will protect the wire mesh bed from rounds and rocks that are loaded or thrown into the trailer.
> 
> I also installed the optional Ball Hitch (well worth getting it from them, fits perfectly), and figured a hauling strap would also be useful. Luckily, I saved parts from a broken cargo strap a few years ago, and it made a perfect lift handle! Took about 1/2 hour to thread it through the bolt hole and tie the bottom, needed to both push it through with a screw driver and then pull it through with needle nose pliers, but I like how it came out, it is perfect for moving the trailer around, especially if you need to unhook and turn it on logging roads w/o a turn around.
> 
> I also wrote the tire pressure on the hubs (30 lbs), as the small print tag may not last and is too hard to read!
> 
> I'm very impressed with the axle, wheels and bearings, and the whole thing seems pretty robust. I also like the bright yellow removable sides, which will make it easy to find.
> 
> I installed the main bolt in the bottom opposite the instructions (I went thread side up) to provide for better ground clearance, and would not recommend tightening the 4 axel bots until you connect the tow arm to ensure it is properly lined up (instructions just tell you to tighten it parallel, which is hard to judge). Other than that, instructions were good and assembly was simple.



I looked at those Polar mesh trailers pretty hard this spring, ended up going with a Ohio Steel poly swivel cart. The ball hitch is definitely worth it, then no need to switch hitches if I'm moving the log splitter too, although I've had thoughts of mounting a receiver to the splitter so I could hook up the dump cart behind the splitter. I had a cheap tin can cart for a few years, worked well behind the lawn mower but was not stout enough for atv duty.


----------



## muad

Was hoping to run some saws this weekend, but was too busy working on the bees (closing down hives for the winter, and pulling any honey). 

Was gonna go down into the woods today, but they were calling for rain. Ended ip moving a couple wood piles I've been seasoning into the wood shed. Good mix of ash, locust, and sugar maple, with a little elm mixed in. 

A few loads, and she'll be completely full again. 










No fires here yet, still too warm. House is still holding around 66-69 degrees.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> So, I'm a junk collector (because I know I will need it sometime) and my wife wants to throw everything out, so things get interesting sometimes.
> 
> But, the deck of the ATV trailer is now made from scape synthetic T-111 that I installed on the front of the house last year. It is only about 1/4" thick, but very strong. It will protect the wire mesh bed from rounds and rocks that are loaded or thrown into the trailer.
> 
> I also installed the optional Ball Hitch (well worth getting it from them, fits perfectly), and figured a hauling strap would also be useful. Luckily, I saved parts from a broken cargo strap a few years ago, and it made a perfect lift handle! Took about 1/2 hour to thread it through the bolt hole and tie the bottom, needed to both push it through with a screw driver and then pull it through with needle nose pliers, but I like how it came out, it is perfect for moving the trailer around, especially if you need to unhook and turn it on logging roads w/o a turn around.
> 
> I also wrote the tire pressure on the hubs (30 lbs), as the small print tag may not last and is too hard to read!
> 
> I'm very impressed with the axle, wheels and bearings, and the whole thing seems pretty robust. I also like the bright yellow removable sides, which will make it easy to find.
> 
> I installed the main bolt in the bottom opposite the instructions (I went thread side up) to provide for better ground clearance, and would not recommend tightening the 4 axel bots until you connect the tow arm to ensure it is properly lined up (instructions just tell you to tighten it parallel, which is hard to judge). Other than that, instructions were good and assembly was simple.


Nice trailer!

I'd like to find a nice four wheeled trailer to pull behind our new Polaris. something that can hold a decent load of wood, manure, etc. (without putting a lot of weight in the quad's suspension).

Now that I have a loader on the Ford tractor, it's a little harder to get around down in the woods, so the atv would be much easier.

That, or if I can get my buddy to sell me his one 4x4 ranger, that would work perfect with the trailer I got from Chipper1 as a woods buggy


----------



## MustangMike

They make a version with 4 wheels.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> It's important for boys and men to keep girlfriends as warm as possible to support a state of semi-nakedness with the hope of leading to.... Other things



Speaking of which, is @svk back from his date yet?


----------



## farmer steve

sundance said:


> Looking good. part of me envies you for the space and part of me realizes I'd probably just fill it up. 40 years ago a 30 x 30 garage seemed quite spacious. Today I can hardly walk a path through parts of it. And, it's all "good" stuff or "too valuable" to just junk. I need to start selling some of it as the wife will just trash it if I go first. Has no idea what some of it's worth. Like the 10HP TroyBilt chipper/shredder she wanted to know why I don't drag to the end of the driveway so someone will take it. Reminded her we paid over 700 for it, has to be worth a reasonable amount.


You should see how much "valuable" stuff fits in a 40x60 pole barn with a 30x40 cinder block attached shop will hold.  And it only took me 30 years.


----------



## farmer steve

Prolly gonna need to build a new addition for my next saw  .


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Speaking of which, is @svk back from his date yet?


I am. We had a great time although with some gals it’s hard to tell how interested they are on the first date. We closed the night with a good hug which certainly isn’t a bad thing but doesn’t necessarily mean there’s a future either. 

She was interacting with me on Facebook the next day so I’d say that’s a good sign. Also we found out at the dance that one of her good friends from elementary school is dating one of my good friends.


----------



## svk

Finally ran saws on Sunday. 

I literally hadn’t ran a saw since spring. Tried starting the 154 and broke the recoil. The only other functional saw I had at the cabin was a Poulan 4620 that seems to need a carb kit. After putting on a different b+c and more retuning I got it to cut a pickup load of wood. Was running out of time as I needed to meet a friend to pick up some furniture so had to boogie home, drop the wood, and run the truck through the car wash.

Frustrating to cut with a saw that doesn’t run perfect when I’ve got a dozen prime runners sitting at home but got the job done.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Nice fab
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Thanks man.


sundance said:


> Looking good. part of me envies you for the space and part of me realizes I'd probably just fill it up. 40 years ago a 30 x 30 garage seemed quite spacious. Today I can hardly walk a path through parts of it. And, it's all "good" stuff or "too valuable" to just junk. I need to start selling some of it as the wife will just trash it if I go first. Has no idea what some of it's worth. Like the 10HP TroyBilt chipper/shredder she wanted to know why I don't drag to the end of the driveway so someone will take it. Reminded her we paid over 700 for it, has to be worth a reasonable amount.


Thanks.
Looking at the price of building one today may take some of the envy away .12k more for the basic shell minus the garage doors and the concrete since jan 2020, talk about inflation . Remember that's after waiting until it went "down".
I have a buddy who just retired, he's selling off about 80% of what's in his barn, he has a lot of that 'good" stuff. It really is nice stuff, he always bought the best. I want his older skid steer, but he's not letting that go. 
What did your wife say when you told her you paid that much for the shredder. When I see them on Craigslist they usually are listed for 100-350, they all look real nice, like they were hardly used. 


farmer steve said:


> You should see how much "valuable" stuff fits in a 40x60 pole barn with a 30x40 cinder block attached shop will hold.  And it only took me 30 years.


That's what I'm shooting for. There's a reason I didn't want 14' ceilings, I don't want anything that's too big, it will take up a lot of space quick and I don't think I'll be able to afford a bigger barn in the near future lol.

Hope you get your new saw(the titan) and addition, now I why you bought the gas can with the flippy cap adapter.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Frustrating to cut with a saw that doesn’t run perfect when I’ve got a dozen prime runners sitting at home but got the job done.


That is a bummer.
Cant tell you how many times I get somewhere and people are running a saw that is dull or won't run right, of course I don't have a single saw or files with me because I brought the car and didn't know they were cutting .
Sounds like you had a nice weekend though .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That is a bummer.
> Cant tell you how many times I get somewhere and people are running a saw that is dull or won't run right, of course I don't have a single saw or files with me because I brought the car and didn't know they were cutting .
> Sounds like you had a nice weekend though .


Overall, GREAT weekend! Got a lot of projects done. Just need to switch gears to deer stand repair and sight in the rifles this week.

Here's the view from my dock at the cabin (built this spring and finishing touches this fall). I said I was going to drink a glass of Sherry and watch the sunset once I got it done. Well, it’s time to find a bottle of sherry.


----------



## svk

Crap! Just remembered…I think I have a good L65 ducked in the back of the shed up there. I should have looked!!!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Crap! Just remembered…I think I have a good L65 ducked in the back of the shed up there. I should have looked!!!


Hah!....You know you have CAD when....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Overall, GREAT weekend! Got a lot of projects done. Just need to switch gears to deer stand repair and sight in the rifles this week.
> 
> Here's the view from my dock at the cabin (built this spring and finishing touches this fall). I said I was going to drink a glass of Sherry and watch the sunset once I got it done. Well, it’s time to find a bottle of sherry.
> View attachment 937126


Looks great.
Is that the one you planted the poles for thru the ice.


svk said:


> Crap! Just remembered…I think I have a good L65 ducked in the back of the shed up there. I should have looked!!!


Pretty bad when you forget about them lol. I lost one this yr, only to remember I sold it last fall .
I had to go thru quite a few pages of PMs to find it after asking a few people about it.
Guess we need to keep better inventory .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks great.
> Is that the one you planted the poles for thru the ice.
> 
> Pretty bad when you forget about them lol. I lost one this yr, only to remember I sold it last fall .
> I had to go thru quite a few pages of PMs to find it after asking a few people about it.
> Guess we need to keep better inventory .


Yes sir, that's the one! It was mostly done before ice-out this spring and finished this fall. I needed to put those x-beams in to reinforce the poles which required me to pound spikes into the poles as far down under the water as I could reach. Not the most fun but I got the job done. Having the dock sure beats leaving the boat further down the shore (which is accessible to others as well meaning nothing can be left in the boat) and it REALLY beats crawling over decoys into the boat at predawn or wading out and then hopping in. 

My life has been such a blur since spring. Shortly after I started the dock I became separated, then the divorce BS, the euphoria of being rid of her, then missing her (I do not know why), and now I am settling into single life (and watching her make bad decisions without me LOL).


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Pretty bad when you forget about them lol. I lost one this yr, only to remember I sold it last fall .
> I had to go thru quite a few pages of PMs to find it after asking a few people about it.
> Guess we need to keep better inventory .


I've done that with saws and guns over the years. Lost my son's .22 for several years. Someone had put the box (with the gun in it) into a pile of empty gun boxes out in the garage LOL.


----------



## abbott295

Speaking of buildings full of stuff, my parents’ estate auction was Saturday. 65+ years on one farm. I am on my way home now.
Anyone want to guess what an approximately 3’x9’ Firestone metal sign sold for? 
The Farmall Super M that he had bought new and had restored about five years ago, “parade ready”, sold for $2800.


----------



## Lee192233

abbott295 said:


> Speaking of buildings full of stuff, my parents’ estate auction was Saturday. 65+ years on one farm. I am on my way home now.
> Anyone want to guess what an approximately 3’x9’ Firestone metal sign sold for?
> The Farmall Super M that he had bought new and had restored about five years ago, “parade ready”, sold for $2800.


$1500 for the sign?


----------



## svk

Morning fellows.

Had a shitty night of sleep. Ate dinner too late and I do not sleep well on a full stomach. I guess that is one of the things of getting older as it never bothered me until my mid 30's. I am sure the beers with dinner did not help but I just cannot sleep well if I eat before bed, beers or not. Coffee, Mcdonalds sandwich, and aleve have me feeling normal again this morning.

I am cooking dinner at the school tonight for the "family fun night" and then we are watching the boys football playoff game. Our team is second in the region so they should blow out tonight's opponent. I think we beat this team 56-7 earlier in the year.


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> Speaking of buildings full of stuff, my parents’ estate auction was Saturday. 65+ years on one farm. I am on my way home now.
> Anyone want to guess what an approximately 3’x9’ Firestone metal sign sold for?
> The Farmall Super M that he had bought new and had restored about five years ago, “parade ready”, sold for $2800.


3800.


----------



## muad

Hmmm


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> HmmmView attachment 937341


Looking at craigslist these days I could see someone asking that much.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Looking at craigslist these days I could see someone asking that much.


Everything is high right now, save wages...


----------



## LondonNeil

$50


----------



## chipper1

Ran into Nate's brother at the gas station today.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Ran into Nate's brother at the gas station today. View attachment 937384


Looks almost identical to mine, save the rust and cap.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Looks almost identical to mine, save the rust and cap.


Yep.
It was a diesel. 
I hate rust, sad to see such a beast rotting away.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> It was a diesel.
> I hate rust, sad to see such a beast rotting away.



Hence why I hot oil treat my vehicles. 

Actually, I just had the F350 and the Crown Vic done last weekend. They're dripping oil all over the place! I just need to hide form the EPA for a few days...


----------



## Cody

abbott295 said:


> Speaking of buildings full of stuff, my parents’ estate auction was Saturday. 65+ years on one farm. I am on my way home now.
> Anyone want to guess what an approximately 3’x9’ Firestone metal sign sold for?
> The Farmall Super M that he had bought new and had restored about five years ago, “parade ready”, sold for $2800.



I have a '54 Super H that was my grandpa's, and just fixed up a Farmall B for the neighbor. They're a hobby like my chainsaws and I hope to add a few more of them. Sadly those tractor's don't bring much money, even if fully restored.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, I got out after it again this morning. Perfect sunny day. Drove on past the spot I have been scrounging recently, looking for likely candidates. There were a lot of trees that had fallen or had been cut down by the forestry guys but they had done a fuel reduction burn so most of these trees were crispy on the outside which gets messy. Then I came across this one.




Good size peppermint that they had felled a little while ago judging from the drying of the end. Clearly a fair bit of termite junk in it, they love peppermint trees as much as I do. 




I reckon I lost about a third of every round to termite junk in the middle but it also meant that the outer ring was easy to split off around it. Ended up with a couple of cubes of really nice stuff.


----------



## farmer steve

Cody said:


> I have a '54 Super H that was my grandpa's, and just fixed up a Farmall B for the neighbor. They're a hobby like my chainsaws and I hope to add a few more of them. Sadly those tractor's don't bring much money, even if fully restored.


I have a '54 Super H as well. Been sitting in my barn for a few years. Engine has been overhauled and I have all the new parts ,pieces, decals etc.to finish but the cost of tires and and paint job is the hold up. Guess I should stop buying chainsaws.


----------



## MustangMike

My younger Daughter and I were up at the cabin Mon + Tue. Monday was a beautiful day, but it rained all night and all day Tue, so we spiffed up the cabin! Cleaned, organized, and hung antlers.

We heard some turkeys on Mon, and I put my Daughter on stand and circled around. It was between us, but we never saw it, and she said another was also calling on the far side of her. We also saw an Osprey, a Deer (as soon as we came down from the Mtn) and 2 Otters on the edge or Rte 17 making their way into the river. It has been years since I've seen Otters, and it was way up in the Adirondacks last time.

I've never been a trophy hunter, always just a meat hunter, and mostly hunt in the woods, which is far less productive than hunting the farms, but I like to hunt so over the years I've collected some antlers (and have memories of lots of others that I did not get). The first 3 on the left were all taken with the rifle on my property, the next row is MZ, then Cross Bow, then Regular Bow. Most of the non rifle hunting was done down here in Putnam County NY. More deer down here, but less of a challenge, and you can't use Rifle!

We also made a crude shooting bench and bench seat to use as a stand on a 6' high piece of bluestone that is slightly up hill from a good deer area. We have a few newer/younger hunters who will be a lot steadier off the bench and not in a tree, and can have a "supervisor" with them.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My younger Daughter and I were up at the cabin Mon + Tue. Monday was a beautiful day, but it rained all night and all day Tue, so we spiffed up the cabin! Cleaned, organized, and hung antlers.
> 
> We heard some turkeys on Mon, and I put my Daughter on stand and circled around. It was between us, but we never saw it, and she said another was also calling on the far side of her. We also saw an Osprey, a Deer (as soon as we came down from the Mtn) and 2 Otters on the edge or Rte 17 making their way into the river. It has been years since I've seen Otters, and it was way up in the Adirondacks last time.
> 
> I've never been a trophy hunter, always just a meat hunter, and mostly hunt in the woods, which is far less productive than hunting the farms, but I like to hunt so over the years I've collected some antlers (and have memories of lots of others that I did not get). The first 3 on the left were all taken with the rifle on my property, the next row is MZ, then Cross Bow, then Regular Bow. Most of the non rifle hunting was done down here in Putnam County NY. More deer down here, but less of a challenge, and you can't use Rifle!
> 
> We also made a crude shooting bench and bench seat to use as a stand on a 6' high piece of bluestone that is slightly up hill from a good deer area. We have a few newer/younger hunters who will be a lot steadier off the bench and not in a tree, and can have a "supervisor" with them.


It looks clean Mike!
Nice you were able to enjoy the time there with your daughter.


----------



## abbott295

Seeing replies, I see I did not say that my Dad's Super M was a 1954. Seems to be several of them around this forum. 

Waiting for a couple more guesses on the Firestone sign before I tell what it brought. Rarefish? SS396driver?


----------



## SimonHS

abbott295 said:


> Waiting for a couple more guesses on the Firestone sign before I tell what it brought.



$1100?


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Everything is high right now, save wages...


Semi Rant:

I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I think some of the "shortages" are by design.

There is no way possible that many chamberings of ammo (and many reloading components) have been out of stock since Obama....Very few people I know shoot more than I do and very few people that I know hoard ammo.

Selling half the product (at double the price.. or triple...quadruple) is much more profitable for these companies.

Same goes for a lot of other consumables.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> and very few people that I know hoard ammo.



Crap, half the people in this forum seem to brag about hoarding ammo, and that’s just in the chainsaw threads!

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Semi Rant:
> 
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I think some of the "shortages" are by design.
> 
> There is no way possible that many chamberings of ammo (and many reloading components) have been out of stock since Obama....Very few people I know shoot more than I do and very few people that I know hoard ammo.
> 
> Selling half the product (at double the price.. or triple...quadruple) is much more profitable for these companies.
> 
> Same goes for a lot of other consumables.


I personally know a fella that has 40-50k 5.56 rounds! WTF!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I personally know a fella that has 40-50k 5.56 rounds! FTW!


Fixed 
Sometimes those acronyms can be confusing .


----------



## svk

I guess if someone wanted to tie up that much $$$ in ammo then let them...hopefully he has several guns cause you'll shoot out several barrels with that much LOL!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I think some of the "shortages" are by design.


Now you are .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I guess if someone wanted to tie up that much $$$ in ammo then let them...hopefully he has several guns cause you'll shoot out several barrels with that much LOL!


I bet if he has that much ammo he has at least a couple AR's, and a few other choices to boot.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Crap, half the people in this forum seem to brag about hoarding ammo, and that’s just in the chainsaw threads!
> 
> Philbert


Yeah and many of them consider a case of ammo to be hoarding LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah and many of them consider a case of ammo to be hoarding LOL.


It's funny, but that's a very true statement. Some even consider anything more than a 100 rounds hoarding, I considered that a fun 5-10 minutes. 
I've been watching since my last purchase and I haven't seen prices drop any lower than they were on 9 and 556.
I have seen the price of 22 and shotshells drop a bit though.


----------



## svk

I am tempted to buy an AR but do not have much use for them other than plinking. Plus I am such a sucker for waterfowling guns and vintage big game rifles that I could have several "bucket list" guns for the price of one "blinged out" AR.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> It's funny, but that's a very true statement. Some even consider anything more than a 100 rounds hoarding, I considered that a fun 5-10 minutes.
> I've been watching since my last purchase and I haven't seen prices drop any lower than they were on 9 and 556.
> I have seen the price of 22 and shotshells drop a bit though.


Side note-I was on gunbroker and they have a lot of 44 mag ammo and much of it is only a shade over a buck a round. I was going to get some so I could use my Ruger 44 carbine.

Interesting cause the major websites and local shops haven't had it for months.


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> My younger Daughter and I were up at the cabin Mon + Tue. Monday was a beautiful day, but it rained all night and all day Tue, so we spiffed up the cabin! Cleaned, organized, and hung antlers.
> 
> We heard some turkeys on Mon, and I put my Daughter on stand and circled around. It was between us, but we never saw it, and she said another was also calling on the far side of her. We also saw an Osprey, a Deer (as soon as we came down from the Mtn) and 2 Otters on the edge or Rte 17 making their way into the river. It has been years since I've seen Otters, and it was way up in the Adirondacks last time.
> 
> I've never been a trophy hunter, always just a meat hunter, and mostly hunt in the woods, which is far less productive than hunting the farms, but I like to hunt so over the years I've collected some antlers (and have memories of lots of others that I did not get). The first 3 on the left were all taken with the rifle on my property, the next row is MZ, then Cross Bow, then Regular Bow. Most of the non rifle hunting was done down here in Putnam County NY. More deer down here, but less of a challenge, and you can't use Rifle!
> 
> We also made a crude shooting bench and bench seat to use as a stand on a 6' high piece of bluestone that is slightly up hill from a good deer area. We have a few newer/younger hunters who will be a lot steadier off the bench and not in a tree, and can have a "supervisor" with them.


Sounds like you had a good Daddy/daughter trip. Geez she looks like you! 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Side note-I was on gunbroker and they have a lot of 44 mag ammo and much of it is only a shade over a buck a round. I was going to get some so I could use my Ruger 44 carbine.
> 
> Interesting cause the major websites and local shops haven't had it for months.


You should have listened to me and sold me that rifle and you wouldnt be having that problem. I am still interested in buying it. I am reloading for my carbine, but only loading 5 rounds at a time as I experiment with powder charges. Just to let you know if you do decide to reload for that carbine, dont load it like you would for a lever or bolt action or a pistol. The ruger carbine is sensitive to powder loads and to little powder can result in failure to ejects, to much can result in broken internal parts. The differnce in min/max loads is only a couple of grains.


----------



## Abbeville TSI

10,000 rounds can't keep a Hellfire off you if they really want you.


----------



## Cowboy254

abbott295 said:


> Seeing replies, I see I did not say that my Dad's Super M was a 1954. Seems to be several of them around this forum.
> 
> Waiting for a couple more guesses on the Firestone sign before I tell what it brought. Rarefish? SS396driver?



$5G


----------



## farmer steve

abbott295 said:


> Seeing replies, I see I did not say that my Dad's Super M was a 1954. Seems to be several of them around this forum.
> 
> Waiting for a couple more guesses on the Firestone sign before I tell what it brought. Rarefish? SS396driver?


I'm in at $3,750.


svk said:


> Yeah and many of them consider a case of ammo to be hoarding LOL.


I though I was bad when I bought the 3 box limit of 12 gauge at Walmart.


----------



## turnkey4099

farmer steve said:


> I have a '54 Super H as well. Been sitting in my barn for a few years. Engine has been overhauled and I have all the new parts ,pieces, decals etc.to finish but the cost of tires and and paint job is the hold up. Guess I should stop buying chainsaws.


That is the rankest heresy!!! For your penance you are not to look at anything but creamsickles.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> Guess I should stop buying chainsaws.


----------



## MustangMike

Ya mean that everyone didn't always hoard Ammo???

I know that when Obama was Pres numerous Federal agencies that had never purchased firearms or ammo previously stated buying them for undisclosed reasons, and that contributed to the shortages back then.

Likely a lot of other factors present now. Objects in motion tend to stay in motion, and the inverse. When folks get used to not working due to Covid, or just working from home due to Covid, or not working because unemployment paid them more, they kinda get used to not working, or only working from home, and figure out ways to continue doing it.

The drastically higher energy prices are also of no help.


----------



## Haywire

Had to go into town this morning. Pretty cool sunrise coming up over the Mission Mountain range.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I guess if someone wanted to tie up that much $$$ in ammo then let them...


Storage is important too. 

I volunteer with some disaster response groups, including floods. 

A few years back, we helped a guy haul several hundred rifle ‘actions’ (his description), and many cases of ammo, that he was planning on selling. Maybe he still sold em (!). 

The actions were all covered with surface rust, and the ammo?

Philbert


----------



## old CB

All the talk about Farmall tractors . . . I had a Farmall C with wide front end back in the 1970s. (The narrow front end row crop model might have been useless in our rough hills.) I mowed, raked, and baled hay with it (New Holland baler with Wisc. motor, as the PTO on a Farmall C would not have sufficed), brought out firewood from the woods, used it for whatever. Even pulled our car up & over an un-plowed snowy hill when my wife needed to drive to her shift as an ER nurse. That was one great piece of iron. Hard to believe that a parade-ready M brings as little as you guys say. The Farmall C, H, and M were all great.

Jeez, all the tractors I've owned/operated are now collectibles. When my father-in-law bought a JD 4240 in 1982 (81?) I was in heaven. More powerful than than the 4020 I'd been working 300 acres of wheat ground all through the heat of Oklahoma summer. And air conditioned cab--sure beat operating in a a cloud of dust all day, sweat pouring off. I once mounted a thermometer on the steering wheel of the 4020 while working wheat ground day after day. It topped out at 120 degrees (engine fan blowing heat off the motor) and popped the end off the thermometer glass. God, I loved that A/C. Last I looked, the 4240 is now considered an old classic.

Same relief and step up when I bought a Gleaner G diesel combine with cab & A/C, 20' header, in the 1980s. We'd been running Massey Harris 1957 & '59 models, 90 & 92, with Chrysler flathead 6 engines. There's not a single inch of iron on those machines that I could not take apart and rebuild today, I worked on them that much.


----------



## JustJeff

Used to mow my lawn with a Super A with a belly mower. Lol, definitely wanted it dry but it did a good job.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Well, all good things must come to an end. Went into my local Stihl dealer and asked for 2, 20" 3/8 chain, he handed them to me, and said $60. 5-6 years of buy one get one free is over.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Well, all good things must come to an end. Went into my local Stihl dealer and asked for 2, 20" 3/8 chain, he handed them to me, and said $60. 5-6 years of buy one get one free is over.



That ended for us fifteen years ago, and I think you can get them cheaper on eBay. That’s where I buy mine.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, all good things must come to an end. Went into my local Stihl dealer and asked for 2, 20" 3/8 chain, he handed them to me, and said $60. 5-6 years of buy one get one free is over.


That's sucks.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> That ended for us fifteen years ago, and I think you can get them cheaper on eBay. That’s where I buy mine.


We still have it here at one place last I checked, but it's been a yr since I've been in there. I like the EXL chains a lot myself and the new husky x-cut chain too. I take my old stihl chains to a local dealer and swap them for new chains, they don't sharpen there so they sell you a new one at a discount when you bring your old ones in.

Edit: just reread Joe's post and realized he said buy one get one free, I'm not aware of anyone here having that, our dealer has(had possibly) a buy one get one half off. 
My bad.


----------



## Ryan A

Any New England/Mass scroungers? Crazy weather coming in that will cause a mess for sure.


----------



## Logger nate

Haywire said:


> Had to go into town this morning. Pretty cool sunrise coming up over the Mission Mountain range.
> 
> View attachment 937552


Nice!!


Ryan A said:


> Any New England/Mass scroungers? Crazy weather coming in that will cause a mess for sure.
> View attachment 937581


Dang that’s some high winds! We had some pretty good storms last few days, nothing like that though. Some much needed moisture, and some white stuff up higher
Brought my camper (travel trailer) home last Thursday, a day before this 
70 miles and some 12% grades, glad it’s home.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> Well, all good things must come to an end. Went into my local Stihl dealer and asked for 2, 20" 3/8 chain, he handed them to me, and said $60. 5-6 years of buy one get one free is over.


Loading up to go noodle some 30" rounds tomorrow. WTH?? My bag of 5 20" chains is nowhere to be seen. I may be making a trip to Lewiston to have 3 28" chains cut down. 100 mile round trip though so may be cheaper to just buy a couple new ones in Pullman - only a 30 mile roundtrip. I'll be sorting throught the bags of 25, 28, 32 tonight to see if some 20"s got misplaced.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm not trying to be political, but...

My Daughter brought up a bag of Famous Amos Chocolate Chip cookies, the new ones with the Belgian Chocolate Chips. IMO, they are even better than the originals, which I really like.

For those not familiar, Famous Amos (Wally Amos) is a real person of African Decent who started the company, and his picture was ALWAYS on the packaging. NO MORE, his picture is gone!

I really don't understand what is happening in our Country! I get the feeling we are throwing the baby out with the bath water in an effort to be politically correct!


----------



## Jeffkrib

The good thing is even under the politically correct system some how the English are still fair game


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Well, all good things must come to an end. Went into my local Stihl dealer and asked for 2, 20" 3/8 chain, he handed them to me, and said $60. 5-6 years of buy one get one free is over.


My guy is Stihl at buy 2 get 1 free. Or at least he was. I usually buy saw stuff in December when he has his 10% off everything sale and save even more. How far was it to the GTG the other year for you?


----------



## abbott295

My cousin, the photographer, took pictures. I am trying to figure out how to include a couple. She said she took about 1200 photos at the sale. 
https://janabbottphoto.smugmug.com/Family/Abbott-Auction-October-2021/i-4TgQm6B/A The sign.

https://janabbottphoto.smugmug.com/Family/Abbott-Auction-October-2021/i-qTJcsSs/A The Super M


----------



## abbott295

About those 1200 photos, she also says the way to become known as a good photographer is to make good use of the trash can. 

https://janabbottphoto.smugmug.com/Family/Abbott-Auction-October-2021/i-TdZBMrj/A


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> My cousin, the photographer, took pictures. I am trying to figure out how to include a couple. She said she took about 1200 photos at the sale.
> https://janabbottphoto.smugmug.com/Family/Abbott-Auction-October-2021/i-4TgQm6B/A The sign.
> 
> https://janabbottphoto.smugmug.com/Family/Abbott-Auction-October-2021/i-qTJcsSs/A The Super M


The burgers on the Weber grill looked good. Guess I need to eat something lol.
So how much did the sign go for.


----------



## muad

@svk everyone should have at least one AR  

They're great hunting rifles, lots of caliber options.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> @svk everyone should have at least one AR
> 
> They're great hunting rifles, lots of caliber options.


Long story but I have a .30 remington from my great grandfather....I always thought it would be cool to have a 6.8SPC because those cases were originated from a .30 remington.

Maybe someday.


----------



## Cricket

svk said:


> Semi Rant:
> 
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I think some of the "shortages" are by design.
> 
> There is no way possible that many chamberings of ammo (and many reloading components) have been out of stock since Obama....Very few people I know shoot more than I do and very few people that I know hoard ammo.
> 
> Selling half the product (at double the price.. or triple...quadruple) is much more profitable for these companies.
> 
> Same goes for a lot of other consumables.


Oh, hell, I've been watching the "what's this year's ammo shortage" for... twenty years, at least? My late husband and I used to joke about it - "Let's guess what will be short this year" - we just kept plenty of everything on hand, but damn - it was kind of funny to watch it cycle through. You just had to have a memory more than a year or so long, which apparently a lot of folks don't.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Long story but I have a .30 remington from my great grandfather....I always thought it would be cool to have a 6.8SPC because those cases were originated from a .30 remington.
> 
> Maybe someday.


Look into the .277Wolverine.


----------



## abbott295

The sign sold for $1800.


----------



## svk

Cricket said:


> Oh, hell, I've been watching the "what's this year's ammo shortage" for... twenty years, at least? My late husband and I used to joke about it - "Let's guess what will be short this year" - we just kept plenty of everything on hand, but damn - it was kind of funny to watch it cycle through. You just had to have a memory more than a year or so long, which apparently a lot of folks don't.


Not sure what you are talking about, I have never seen nor heard of any ammo shortage until Obama era that started with .22 LR then reloading components then everything else was in short supply. Short supply...not no supply like we are now seeing.

But never have you not been able to buy ammo locally for ANY chambering until recently....the gas station here literally has one box of shotgun shells which is 00 buck 12 gauge for $50


----------



## svk

Also, if price isn't an issue....gunbroker has plenty of ammo (even .410) but you will pay dearly.

Interesting that the online sellers have it but the local shops never get it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I'm not trying to be political, but...
> 
> My Daughter brought up a bag of Famous Amos Chocolate Chip cookies, the new ones with the Belgian Chocolate Chips. IMO, they are even better than the originals, which I really like.
> 
> For those not familiar, Famous Amos (Wally Amos) is a real person of African Decent who started the company, and his picture was ALWAYS on the packaging. NO MORE, his picture is gone!
> 
> I really don't understand what is happening in our Country! I get the feeling we are throwing the baby out with the bath water in an effort to be politically correct!


It is beyond insane. 

They took the native gal off land of lakes dairy products (which was a symbol of purity) and they did away with aunt jemima. These people were icons.


----------



## svk

Sorry, one more OT post.

@muddstopper I ordered 100 rounds of 44 mag for that rifle. It came out to 186 delivered. Oh well, I will be good for a while. Hope that scope is fairly close to on target.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 937430



One good thing about splitting where you get the wood is you can leave the termite infested wood there, you don’t have to take it home. I’ve used the hydraulic splitter that way on big oak.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> It is beyond insane.
> 
> They took the native gal off land of lakes dairy products (which was a symbol of purity) and they did away with aunt jemima. These people were icons.


Look up the lady that was aunt Jemima. Interesting story of her life.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> they did away with aunt jemima.



Aunt Jemima ran her own company and was very successful, she certainly wouldn’t be offended by her image on the bottle. it reminds me of an old saying “Rebel without a clue”. Also reminds me of the memorial to an African American Army unit that was defaced by BLM.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Loading up to go noodle some 30" rounds tomorrow. WTH?? My bag of 5 20" chains is nowhere to be seen. I may be making a trip to Lewiston to have 3 28" chains cut down. 100 mile round trip though so may be cheaper to just buy a couple new ones in Pullman - only a 30 mile roundtrip. I'll be sorting throught the bags of 25, 28, 32 tonight to see if some 20"s got misplaced.



No find in the bags. I did find one 28" misfiled in the 25" bag. I'll have to bite the bullet, tie that rope to my rear and enter the shop and hope the rope will lead me back out. I am going to have to stoop so low as to clean off my workbench and two adjoining tables in the search.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Muddy mess today. 3 white oaks and a red. All dead standing.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Not sure what you are talking about, I have never seen nor hear of any ammo shortage until Obama era that started with .22 LR then reloading components then everything else was in short supply. Short supply...not no supply like we are now seeing.
> 
> But never have you not been able to buy ammo for ANY chambering until recently....the gas station here literally has one box of shotgun shells which is 00 buck 12 gauge for $50


I tend to agree with SVK here. Obamamania 1 and 2 caused huge price increased, but other than .22LR, you could still get ammo (it was just more expensive).


svk said:


> Sorry, one more OT post.
> 
> @muddstopper I ordered 100 rounds of 44 mag for that rifle. It came out to 186 delivered. Oh well, I will be good for a while. Hope that scope is fairly close to on target.


You need to reload man! 

Cast lead projos, molds are inexpensive, and you can steal all your neisghbor's wheel weights to smelt down for boolits! (joking of course). 

Actually, a lot of newer weights are zinc, but the big semi weights are still mostly lead. 

I just got some 180gr .357 molds in to make some hunting loads for whitetail in the Henry.


----------



## psuiewalsh

I read somewhere that old sailboats had a lot of lead in the keels. Maybe another place to look.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, when I delivered a 1/2 cord of wood yesterday I noticed my little trailer was starting to bend just a little too much. So, I told the wife I have to be more "safe than sorry" and I went out today and purchased a larger trailer. 

At TSC when you go from the 5 X 8 (13" wheels and 2,000 lb axle) to 5.5 X 10 (15" wheels and 3,500 lb axle) the cost more than doubles, but it should hold up a lot longer. Besides, the F-150 can pull a lot more than the old 2010 Escape could. I was happy to get it, it was the last one of that size that they had, and HD is out of stock, no orders!

When I got it home I stained the deck boards (yea, it has them too) and relocated the jack (the tailgate would hit it where it was). It is no longer centered, and only 2 of the 3 bolt holes are being used, but it works and it is out of the way.

I have not done it yet, but I'm figuring I'll have room for both the ATV and the ATV trailer in this trailer with the addl length.

I guess the only downside is that some of my tight turn arounds will be even tighter, so I may have to unhook it more often.!




x


----------



## husqvarna257

So we had a bear attack our chicken coops while I was at work. He tore off some vents and a screen for a window as well as tearing off the OSB overhang. Did not get any birds but they were all shaken up, spilled the 5 Gal bucket of food everywhere. I had the SKS out the next night when I was home on the ready. It has a green flashlight a scope that the crosshair lights up and a red dot sight on the side. Never saw that SOB but I decided to add barb wire all around including on the roof that it climbed to get to the overhang. Lucky it never jumped into the run. chicken wire roof must have looked bad to it. I saw a SKS in a gun shop going for $1000 yikes, I paid $100 for mine back in the day. I am looking for good 5 gallon Jerry cans and I know lots of you have them. What is the best brand? I saw Wavian on amazon but it came with a carb spout, good old CA strikes again.


----------



## MustangMike

I think it is time for a solar Electric Fence. The one I got at TSC saved my garden broccoli from those darn woodchucks! Well worth it!


----------



## muddstopper

muad said:


> I tend to agree with SVK here. Obamamania 1 and 2 caused huge price increased, but other than .22LR, you could still get ammo (it was just more expensive).
> 
> You need to reload man!
> 
> Cast lead projos, molds are inexpensive, and you can steal all your neisghbor's wheel weights to smelt down for boolits! (joking of course).
> 
> Actually, a lot of newer weights are zinc, but the big semi weights are still mostly lead.
> 
> I just got some 180gr .357 molds in to make some hunting loads for whitetail in the Henry.


Donot, I repeat, Donot use cast bullets in the ruger carbine. The lead bullets will clog up the gas port and is hard as heck to get clean. Now if you have a bolt action or lever action rife, or a pistol, then by all means, cast your own bullets. 

Reloading 44 mag isnt exactly cheap right now. New cases are $.40 apiece. Then primers if you can find them, and powder is hard to comeby and then you have the bullets. You can buy 240gr 44 mag sabots for a muzzleloader for about a buck a piece.


----------



## MustangMike

During Obama, 223 and several auto handgun calibers were hard to find. I remember waiting months to get primed 223 once fired brass and was both happy and surprised when it finally came. I did a lot of searching to find a place that was selling it.


----------



## muad

muddstopper said:


> Donot, I repeat, Donot use cast bullets in the ruger carbine. The lead bullets will clog up the gas port and is hard as heck to get clean. Now if you have a bolt action or lever action rife, or a pistol, then by all means, cast your own bullets.
> 
> Reloading 44 mag isnt exactly cheap right now. New cases are $.40 apiece. Then primers if you can find them, and powder is hard to comeby and then you have the bullets. You can buy 240gr 44 mag sabots for a muzzleloader for about a buck a piece.


Cast bullets will be fine if you powder coat them. No leading issues.

We're actually going to play with some coated 62gr and 75gr cast boolits for 223.


----------



## muddstopper

muad said:


> Cast bullets will be fine if you powder coat them. No leading issues.
> 
> We're actually going to play with some coated 62gr and 75gr cast boolits for 223.


Not in my ruger carbine. It may or maynot work, but I aint willing to risk it.


----------



## muad

muddstopper said:


> Not in my ruger carbine. It may or maynot work, but I aint willing to risk it.



Totally understand. 

Only do what you feel comfortable with with your firearms.


----------



## svk

I used to reload. Had dies for about 30 different cartridges. Sold that stuff before Obama when I was working out of town. I have a very similar RCBS press to the one I used to have but need everything else and a place to reload.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Donot, I repeat, Donot use cast bullets in the ruger carbine. The lead bullets will clog up the gas port and is hard as heck to get clean. Now if you have a bolt action or lever action rife, or a pistol, then by all means, cast your own bullets.
> 
> Reloading 44 mag isnt exactly cheap right now. New cases are $.40 apiece. Then primers if you can find them, and powder is hard to comeby and then you have the bullets. You can buy 240gr 44 mag sabots for a muzzleloader for about a buck a piece.


No worries, I won’t.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> I think it is time for a solar Electric Fence. The one I got at TSC saved my garden broccoli from those darn woodchucks! Well worth it!


Yea I have one in my garden as well But I don't think it would stop a bear. If it got on the 8' back of the roof that's a big bear. Got some log length to play with. I can cut and split small batches, I just need to keep a path to the shed open. Next week I will set up the wood boiler for the season. Change out any broken fire brick, clean the heat exchanger and test the water.


----------



## svk

It’s almost amazing that a .44 mag lit off through a rifle barrel can have double the muzzle energy compared to the very same load fired through a pistol.


----------



## svk

With the cost/availability of ammo, I’m almost tempted to buy a hunting rifle chambered in .223 to keep myself and kids sharp. You can still find .223 ammo almost everywhere and prices aren’t bad. It’s funny that SKS/AK ammo went nuts but .223 didn’t.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> With the cost/availability of ammo, I’m almost tempted to buy a hunting rifle chambered in .223 to keep myself and kids sharp. You can still find .223 ammo almost everywhere and prices aren’t bad. It’s funny that SKS/AK ammo went nuts but .223 didn’t.



Well, the gov talking of banning imports of Russian ammo will do that, LOL. 

Good quality ARs can be had for $600 or so, minus optics (with irons usually though.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> It’s almost amazing that a .44 mag lit off through a rifle barrel can have double the muzzle energy compared to the very same load fired through a pistol.


I'm intsrested to see the MV difference between my 6" .357 revolver and 20" Henry lever. 

I traded off my Chronograph a while back, need to get another one.


----------



## Greaser007

Hi guys, Greaser007 here:
I haven't chimed in these threads for a few years.
I am a Digger Pine scrounge up here in the Pacific Northwest, just north and west 60+ miles from the Dixie Fire burn.
Normally I would purchase a US Forest Service wood permit (4-chord each), and go in search of whatever was available whether Hem Fir, LodgePole Pine, Sugar Pine, Cedar, whatever was lying on the ground.
I finally figured out that Digger Pine (grey pine) grows prolific in my area of 600+ feet elevation, and now with the dry seasons and numerous wildfires, people are removing them. 
How i get the free Pine is chasing ads in Craigslist under the "Free items" section. Free Bee's !!!
The catch and reason so much is available is because how many ordinary people own a Faller's Saw ? Few
So, i have two old Husky's I use: 1) 2100cd w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
2) 394xp w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
Thanks to finding Arboristsite.com I have been able to keep them running and on only 32:1 mix.
My wife and I haul our rounds in a 12-foot stock trailer because it is Low-to-the-Ground, for tipping-in the wood, rather than dead lifting each round like we would loading into a pickup.

I use an old homemade hydraulic wood splitter powered by a Harbor Frieght 6hp Preadator horiz shaft engine.
We burn 7-chords of wood each winter to keep our home warm and cozy.
Now, at age 70, I am wondering how many more seasons I'm gonna continue Scrounging Free Wood. hahahaha
For some reason, I think my two Husky's will out live me. LoL
Note: I keep my wood-splitter running nice from what I have learned here on Arboristsite forums. yep. a fact.

Hope y'all have a bountiful Holiday Season !! 
ps: i haven't shot my Colt .44 revolver for awhile, but comforting having it.


----------



## Abbeville TSI

svk said:


> With the cost/availability of ammo, I’m almost tempted to buy a hunting rifle chambered in .223 to keep myself and kids sharp. You can still find .223 ammo almost everywhere and prices aren’t bad. It’s funny that SKS/AK ammo went nuts but .223 didn’t.


I lucked up finding a CZ 527 in .223 Rem in the crush before Nobama's first term. Best of all, it is a left hand model just right for my dominant left eye.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> It’s almost amazing that a .44 mag lit off through a rifle barrel can have double the muzzle energy compared to the very same load fired through a pistol.


I have a model 29 smith with 8 3/8 barrel. I have killed several bears with it. Never shot anything but factory ammo in the gun. Would shoot 44 special for target practice because of reduced recoil. Never found a reason to load hot rounds, altho My hunting buddies wanted fire flying from the end of the barrel. The Ruger redhawk is said to be a better handgun for the hot rounds than the Smith. I suspect your Dan Wesson might be similar. I had one at one time but liked the Smith better. For the range I shoot, I dont think hot loads are anything but a waste of powder. I try for head shots only and dont take shots at running bears. I have seen bears shot in the shoulder where the bullet never reached the vitals and a wounded bear can kill a pack of dogs if they catch it. Best to let the bear run undamaged until it either bays or trees than it is to wound it and let the dogs catch it. A couple years ago I had a hunting buddy body shoot a very large, 761lbs, bear in the body using a 450 lever action rifle, the dogs caught the bear and the bear caught my buddy by the leg. He managed to kill the bear by shooting it in the head with his foot in the bears mouth. I post pics of his leg a few years back and it was ugly. This put me on the search for something with a little more punch than a 44 mag. I am experimenting with the hornady ftx bullets in 225 grain. I am hopeing to find the 225 gr pointed bullets will penetrate more than the 240gr hp I usually use, yet still expand to do serious damage. I killed a deer a few days ago using the ftx bullets in my ruger carbine. Shoulder shot. Ruint both shoulders but exit hole was the same size as the entry hole. Deer ran 30 yards, good blood trail but almost no blood where the deer fell. When deer was hung, lots of blood poured out both sides of wound, indicating lots of internal damage and bleeding. How well this bullet will work on a bear I hope to find out in three weeks.


----------



## chipper1

Greaser007 said:


> Hi guys, Greaser007 here:
> I haven't chimed in these threads for a few years.
> I am a Digger Pine scrounge up here in the Pacific Northwest, just north and west 60+ miles from the Dixie Fire burn.
> Normally I would purchase a US Forest Service wood permit (4-chord each), and go in search of whatever was available whether Hem Fir, LodgePole Pine, Sugar Pine, Cedar, whatever was lying on the ground.
> I finally figured out that Digger Pine (grey pine) grows prolific in my area of 600+ feet elevation, and now with the dry seasons and numerous wildfires, people are removing them.
> How i get the free Pine is chasing ads in Craigslist under the "Free items" section. Free Bee's !!!
> The catch and reason so much is available is because how many ordinary people own a Faller's Saw ? Few
> So, i have two old Husky's I use: 1) 2100cd w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
> 2) 394xp w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
> Thanks to finding Arboristsite.com I have been able to keep them running and on only 32:1 mix.
> My wife and I haul our rounds in a 12-foot stock trailer because it is Low-to-the-Ground, for tipping-in the wood, rather than dead lifting each round like we would loading into a pickup.
> 
> I use an old homemade hydraulic wood splitter powered by a Harbor Frieght 6hp Preadator horiz shaft engine.
> We burn 7-chords of wood each winter to keep our home warm and cozy.
> Now, at age 70, I am wondering how many more seasons I'm gonna continue Scrounging Free Wood. hahahaha
> For some reason, I think my two Husky's will out live me. LoL
> Note: I keep my wood-splitter running nice from what I have learned here on Arboristsite forums. yep. a fact.
> 
> Hope y'all have a bountiful Holiday Season !!
> ps: i haven't shot my Colt .44 revolver for awhile, but comforting having it.


Good morning greaser007.
Good to hear from you.
Glad you could add to the ammo scrounging thread .
Have a great weekend .


----------



## 3000 FPS

Got some standing dead spruce this year up in the mountains.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I'm intsrested to see the MV difference between my 6" .357 revolver and 20" Henry lever.
> 
> I traded off my Chronograph a while back, need to get another one.


Are you on Facebook? Matt, rarefish, and I are in a great lever action group on there.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I have a model 29 smith with 8 3/8 barrel. I have killed several bears with it. Never shot anything but factory ammo in the gun. Would shoot 44 special for target practice because of reduced recoil. Never found a reason to load hot rounds, altho My hunting buddies wanted fire flying from the end of the barrel. The Ruger redhawk is said to be a better handgun for the hot rounds than the Smith. I suspect your Dan Wesson might be similar. I had one at one time but liked the Smith better. For the range I shoot, I dont think hot loads are anything but a waste of powder. I try for head shots only and dont take shots at running bears. I have seen bears shot in the shoulder where the bullet never reached the vitals and a wounded bear can kill a pack of dogs if they catch it. Best to let the bear run undamaged until it either bays or trees than it is to wound it and let the dogs catch it. A couple years ago I had a hunting buddy body shoot a very large, 761lbs, bear in the body using a 450 lever action rifle, the dogs caught the bear and the bear caught my buddy by the leg. He managed to kill the bear by shooting it in the head with his foot in the bears mouth. I post pics of his leg a few years back and it was ugly. This put me on the search for something with a little more punch than a 44 mag. I am experimenting with the hornady ftx bullets in 225 grain. I am hopeing to find the 225 gr pointed bullets will penetrate more than the 240gr hp I usually use, yet still expand to do serious damage. I killed a deer a few days ago using the ftx bullets in my ruger carbine. Shoulder shot. Ruint both shoulders but exit hole was the same size as the entry hole. Deer ran 30 yards, good blood trail but almost no blood where the deer fell. When deer was hung, lots of blood poured out both sides of wound, indicating lots of internal damage and bleeding. How well this bullet will work on a bear I hope to find out in three weeks.


Holy moly....I remember you telling us that bear story before!

If I was handloading for pistol I would stick near factory loads....too much kick and most people shoot like **** due to the recoil. If loading for a rifle where you can burn that extra powder, then a hotter load makes sense.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> * Ruint* both shoulders


I love that word! Hadn't heard that one since my favorite great aunt passed away.


----------



## muad

3000 FPS said:


> Got some standing dead spruce this year up in the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 937885


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Are you on Facebook? Matt, rarefish, and I are in a great lever action group on there.


I ditched FB about a year or so ago. I miss the groups and marketplace.


----------



## muad

muddstopper said:


> I have a model 29 smith with 8 3/8 barrel. I have killed several bears with it. Never shot anything but factory ammo in the gun. Would shoot 44 special for target practice because of reduced recoil. Never found a reason to load hot rounds, altho My hunting buddies wanted fire flying from the end of the barrel. The Ruger redhawk is said to be a better handgun for the hot rounds than the Smith. I suspect your Dan Wesson might be similar. I had one at one time but liked the Smith better. For the range I shoot, I dont think hot loads are anything but a waste of powder. I try for head shots only and dont take shots at running bears. I have seen bears shot in the shoulder where the bullet never reached the vitals and a wounded bear can kill a pack of dogs if they catch it. Best to let the bear run undamaged until it either bays or trees than it is to wound it and let the dogs catch it. A couple years ago I had a hunting buddy body shoot a very large, 761lbs, bear in the body using a 450 lever action rifle, the dogs caught the bear and the bear caught my buddy by the leg. He managed to kill the bear by shooting it in the head with his foot in the bears mouth. I post pics of his leg a few years back and it was ugly. This put me on the search for something with a little more punch than a 44 mag. I am experimenting with the hornady ftx bullets in 225 grain. I am hopeing to find the 225 gr pointed bullets will penetrate more than the 240gr hp I usually use, yet still expand to do serious damage. I killed a deer a few days ago using the ftx bullets in my ruger carbine. Shoulder shot. Ruint both shoulders but exit hole was the same size as the entry hole. Deer ran 30 yards, good blood trail but almost no blood where the deer fell. When deer was hung, lots of blood poured out both sides of wound, indicating lots of internal damage and bleeding. How well this bullet will work on a bear I hope to find out in three weeks.


A model 29 is on my want list. 

Picked up a 19 earlier this year. Love it


----------



## svk

I had two model 29's and I especially regret selling the stainless one. Sold off a bunch of my non essential/non-sentimental guns in mid 2008. Yah I know, worst possible time to do so. But that is my luck.

The collection is slowly regenerating itself. Going to be a few years to get to an all time high number though LOL.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> I ditched FB about a year or so ago. I miss the groups and marketplace.


Come back even if it is just for the groups.

Just scored a couple dozen like new duck decoys off marketplace. Under $2 per decoy and most included weights. They are about $12 a piece retail now.


----------



## panolo

MustangMike said:


> Ya mean that everyone didn't always hoard Ammo???
> 
> I know that when Obama was Pres numerous Federal agencies that had never purchased firearms or ammo previously stated buying them for undisclosed reasons, and that contributed to the shortages back then.
> 
> Likely a lot of other factors present now. Objects in motion tend to stay in motion, and the inverse. When folks get used to not working due to Covid, or just working from home due to Covid, or not working because unemployment paid them more, they kinda get used to not working, or only working from home, and figure out ways to continue doing it.
> 
> The drastically higher energy prices are also of no help.


Federal is running like crazy. There are lots of "contracts" that get filled before consumer ammo unfortunately.


----------



## muddstopper

I had gotten out of reloading years ago. I bought a complete Lee reloading set up when Clinton got elected and started hoarding powder, brass ,primers and bullets. I can reload 9mm, 45 auto, 44mag, 270, 3006, 7mmremag, 8mm, and 3030. I sold my 2506 dies when I sold the rifle. I only got back into reloading again when Obama got elceted. That pretty much covers every cal I own and I got reloading materials for all of them. I could probably load 3-4000 rounds with what I have on hand. I probably only have a couple hundred rounds of factory ammo if they are all added together. I just like to keep materials on hand, I cant carry 4000 rounds of ammo on me if I have to bug out, and I certainly cant carry every firearm I own while hideing from the zombies. If things start getting bad, I can load a lot of one cal and carry that firearm to match and run like a cut cat if I have to. No use leaving loaded ammo for the zombies to pick up and use. I would probably run with my Keltec and Glock 17 9mm's as well as the 270 or maybe the 7mmmag for long range snipering. Wife would carry the 44 carbine and the model 29. Somewhere we would find room for a sandwich or two.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I had gotten out of reloading years ago. I bought a complete Lee reloading set up when Clinton got elected and started hoarding powder, brass ,primers and bullets. I can reload 9mm, 45 auto, 44mag, 270, 3006, 7mmremag, 8mm, and 3030. I sold my 2506 dies when I sold the rifle. I only got back into reloading again when Obama got elceted. That pretty much covers every cal I own and I got reloading materials for all of them. I could probably load 3-4000 rounds with what I have on hand. I probably only have a couple hundred rounds of factory ammo if they are all added together. I just like to keep materials on hand, I cant carry 4000 rounds of ammo on me if I have to bug out, and I certainly cant carry every firearm I own while hideing from the zombies. If things start getting bad, I can load a lot of one cal and carry that firearm to match and run like a cut cat if I have to. No use leaving loaded ammo for the zombies to pick up and use. I would probably run with my Keltec and Glock 17 9mm's as well as the 270 or maybe the 7mmmag for long range snipering. Wife would carry the 44 carbine and the model 29. Somewhere we would find room for a sandwich or two.


Sounds carefully planned out, in detail. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

2 years, and 36 pounds later (today!). 

Very adept at scrounging for sticks, which could be used for firewood. Does not hand load, probably due his lack of hands. 




Philbert


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> 2 years, and 36 pounds later (today!).
> 
> Very adept at scrounging for sticks, which could be used for firewood. Does not hand load, probably due his lack of hands.
> 
> View attachment 937901
> 
> 
> Philbert


Cute pup!!!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I had two model 29's and I especially regret selling the stainless one. Sold off a bunch of my non essential/non-sentimental guns in mid 2008. Yah I know, worst possible time to do so. But that is my luck.
> 
> The collection is slowly regenerating itself. Going to be a few years to get to an all time high number though LOL.



Dang, two?!! 

I also want a S&W 57. I hear 41mag is a sweet shooting round.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Come back even if it is just for the groups.
> 
> Just scored a couple dozen like new duck decoys off marketplace. Under $2 per decoy and most included weights. They are about $12 a piece retail now.



I might create an alias account just to get access to Marketplace and groups. 

Maybe... I just don't want to give them my traffic, my analytics, or any of my data that they harvest to make $$$$


----------



## turnkey4099

Greaser007 said:


> Hi guys, Greaser007 here:
> I haven't chimed in these threads for a few years.
> I am a Digger Pine scrounge up here in the Pacific Northwest, just north and west 60+ miles from the Dixie Fire burn.
> Normally I would purchase a US Forest Service wood permit (4-chord each), and go in search of whatever was available whether Hem Fir, LodgePole Pine, Sugar Pine, Cedar, whatever was lying on the ground.
> I finally figured out that Digger Pine (grey pine) grows prolific in my area of 600+ feet elevation, and now with the dry seasons and numerous wildfires, people are removing them.
> How i get the free Pine is chasing ads in Craigslist under the "Free items" section. Free Bee's !!!
> The catch and reason so much is available is because how many ordinary people own a Faller's Saw ? Few
> So, i have two old Husky's I use: 1) 2100cd w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
> 2) 394xp w/ 42" bar and green weenie filter.
> Thanks to finding Arboristsite.com I have been able to keep them running and on only 32:1 mix.
> My wife and I haul our rounds in a 12-foot stock trailer because it is Low-to-the-Ground, for tipping-in the wood, rather than dead lifting each round like we would loading into a pickup.
> 
> I use an old homemade hydraulic wood splitter powered by a Harbor Frieght 6hp Preadator horiz shaft engine.
> We burn 7-chords of wood each winter to keep our home warm and cozy.
> Now, at age 70, I am wondering how many more seasons I'm gonna continue Scrounging Free Wood. hahahaha
> For some reason, I think my two Husky's will out live me. LoL
> Note: I keep my wood-splitter running nice from what I have learned here on Arboristsite forums. yep. a fact.
> 
> Hope y'all have a bountiful Holiday Season !!
> ps: i haven't shot my Colt .44 revolver for awhile, but comforting having it.




Ah, yes, I recall back then that I was ponderin the same. Now at 86 I'm still out there on 3hr work periods many time a week. I'm down to scrounging places to cut just for the fun, work and exercise. I have enough in the stash to keep the house wwarm for another 10-15 years and don't expect to out lasst it.


----------



## LondonNeil

You'll probably outlast many of us!


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Sounds carefully planned out, in detail.
> 
> Philbert


My plan is no plan. I think a lot of people are fooling themselfs trying to prepare for a SHTF senario. I have heard many folks make claims they can hunt and survive. Poppy cock. Everyone and their brother, sister too, will be hunting and any wildlife will quickly become eradicated. If one truely wants to be able to survive, they need to stop thinking about hoarding guns and ammo. Sure its nice to have a firearm available, but as I pointed out, I cant carry 1000's of rounds of ammo and a half dozen firearms. Any seceret cache of such firepower will not be as mobile as a person might need to be when hoards of less prepared start storming the fort trying to take what ever you might have. One is much better to learn how to use snares and traps than rely on their firearms to keep them fed. Things like sugar, salt will become much more valuable than 22 shells. And maybe a copper pot if you know how to distill.


----------



## JustJeff

Besides for zombies you need a ballbat wrapped in barbed wire with some spikes driven through it.... probably scrounge up a length of shagbark hickory with the same results! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Celebrated the completion of my dock tonight.


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> My plan is no plan. I think a lot of people are fooling themselfs trying to prepare for a SHTF senario. I have heard many folks make claims they can hunt and survive. Poppy cock. Everyone and their brother, sister too, will be hunting and any wildlife will quickly become eradicated. If one truely wants to be able to survive, they need to stop thinking about hoarding guns and ammo. Sure its nice to have a firearm available, but as I pointed out, I cant carry 1000's of rounds of ammo and a half dozen firearms. Any seceret cache of such firepower will not be as mobile as a person might need to be when hoards of less prepared start storming the fort trying to take what ever you might have. One is much better to learn how to use snares and traps than rely on their firearms to keep them fed. Things like sugar, salt will become much more valuable than 22 shells. And maybe a copper pot if you know how to distill.


Aren't the hoards of less prepared the reason people have the 1000's of rounds.
I agree though, most aren't prepared. I'm not trying to run, anywhere lol. 
And as you've said, much of the wildlife anywhere near town will either be shot or will run lol.


----------



## MustangMike

If it comes to survival mode, the 22 LR will be one of your most valuable tools. Will let you eat what you shoot, and will kill almost anything if you get close enough. But the real trump card is how much ammo you can carry.

If it gets ugly, your focus will be on chipmunks, squirrels, rabbits, morning doves, pigeons and other birds (all 22 or airgun fodder).

It is easy to have thousands of pellets on hand.


----------



## Cowboy254

I think I need to start up my own thread. I think I'll call it "Scrounging Firewood". I went back today to Wednesday's log, hoping to fill both ute and trailer again. No good unfortunately, it started to improve then got rapidly more rotten internally. I did get the trailer filled.




Check out the rejects! There will be some quick and nasty BTUs there in 6 months time once it has dried out for anyone who is desperate.


----------



## Cowboy254

I moved on and found another interesting prospect. Another peppermint, looked mostly solid.




This one had also been cut down and must have slid a bit because it was about 10m from its stump and was lying in its own groove. I wasn't liking my chances of cutting through without cutting dirt. 

Then I found that it had a crack horizontally right up the middle so I could cut half a round then just split it off. 







The only other problem was that the road was back up there. 




I didn't completely fill the ute but motivation was waning so I called this good enough. Shorter splits this time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good effort on the carry cowboy! And well... All the scrounge really!


----------



## dancan

Well, off to the golfcourse to cut more wood for the grounds crew or patrons to take home .
I see deer on the course but them Aussies take the cake .


----------



## LondonNeil

Steve, good work on the dock. Are you not going to put tops on those posts? If I'm going fence posts I cut the top off at 45* so it sheds the rain and doesn't rot.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> The only other problem was that the road was back up there.


Need to pack some kind of drag sled?

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

abbott295 said:


> Seeing replies, I see I did not say that my Dad's Super M was a 1954. Seems to be several of them around this forum.
> 
> Waiting for a couple more guesses on the Firestone sign before I tell what it brought. Rarefish? SS396driver?


Not much of a paraphernalia collector I have to much junk already .


----------



## MustangMike

For up hill, a back pack!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Need to pack some kind of drag sled?
> 
> Philbert


Yeah a drag sled .
You are in minisoda lol.
This is about 40 min from our place.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Yeah a drag sled .
> You are in minisoda lol.
> This is about 40 min from our place.



I was thinking more like a plastic toboggan . . . 

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Canadian Tire changing tools. Just put winters on my chainsaw carrier. The factory Goodyear Wrangler summers are worn out. Thinking of going with BFG k02s next spring. Mostly highway with some off road. What are you guys running for all terrains?









Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

Cowboy254 said:


> I think I need to start up my own thread. I think I'll call it "Scrounging Firewood".


Cowboy, your new Scrounging Firewood thread is only going to work if you scrounge 1,000 rounds at a time.


----------



## LondonNeil

And a rope... round a snatch block and... Tied to a ford ranger


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeff, what is the big persuader for?


----------



## sundance

JustJeff said:


> Canadian Tire changing tools. Just put winters on my chainsaw carrier. The factory Goodyear Wrangler summers are worn out. Thinking of going with BFG k02s next spring. Mostly highway with some off road. What are you guys running for all terrains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I've run BFG KO2's for several years on a few different trucks. Been happy enough I just put a new set on the F-150 4x4. Mileage hasn't been all good, new ones claim a 50,000 mile warranty.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Check out the rejects!
> 
> View attachment 938067



Yup! That’s what I meant. Leave that nasty stuff there.


----------



## MustangMike

On my F-150 I leave the Michelins that came on it in the summer, and put Blizzak tires on in the winter. 

That way when I go up to my cabin (Mtn top 2 mi in on an unpaved road) I don't have to bother with chains.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Jeff, what is the big persuader for?


Across the pond here in the great white north, they use salt on the roads in the winter to melt ice. It causes vehicles to rust....and rims to stick to the hub. The persuader knocks them loose by whacking the tire sometimes more than once and saying not nice things!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

AHH we have salt. We also have this stuff called 'copper slip'  . Honestly try a little smear on the hub where the rim touches, shouldn't need the persuader then.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Need to pack some kind of drag sled?
> 
> Philbert



Yes, or one of the slaves. I mean, children.


----------



## JustJeff

LondonNeil said:


> AHH we have salt. We also have this stuff called 'copper slip' [emoji6] . Honestly try a little smear on the hub where the rim touches, shouldn't need the persuader then.


That's what's in the little container

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> Need to pack some kind of drag sled?
> 
> Philbert





Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, or one of the slaves. I mean, children.



The ’child’ you want is Logger Nate‘s child. He’ll sling that log over his shoulder and carry it up that hill no problems


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yup! That’s what I meant. Leave that nasty stuff there.



Yes, exactly. And there is every likelihood that someone will pick it all up before next winter. No need to cut or split, just doesn't look nice and fewer BTUs but...


----------



## 3000 FPS

Some of my scrounge this year that I have not got around to splitting yet. Will probably do it during winter time.


----------



## dancan

Forgot to tell you guys that I get my own golf cart at the course .





Todays corner to clean up .

















You couldn't see the river very well before I started .
I stacked a pile of shmoak and maple for those that want it , Zoggerwood included .


----------



## dancan

Here's a few pics from this weeks day gig .


----------



## LondonNeil

They aren't the same photos of 'big sky days', 'Tracks beyond the gate' and 'undisclosed locations'. Not unless developer Paul had been f***** busy!;


----------



## dancan

Yes, I do miss my "Big Sky" days but this new chapter is still good 
My guys that I brought with me look forward to getting out here .
We work hard , stand back and look at our work with personal satisfaction .
I was talking to the grounds guys , they do the chipping and hate the pile I leave but the love the course improvements .
Today I talked to a few members , they really love the new views and wider course . They can't wait for the spring open to see what we'll get done over the winter , nothing but praise for me and my guys .
Today I was alone but by 11:30am the grounds guys were saying that I should go home to take a nap lol

Last weekend












That started like this


----------



## muad

sundance said:


> I've run BFG KO2's for several years on a few different trucks. Been happy enough I just put a new set on the F-150 4x4. Mileage hasn't been all good, new ones claim a 50,000 mile warranty.


That's all I run. My first set on the F350 went 60+K miles. Just bought a brand new set (my first set was pre-K02). 

I've run then on several trucks.


----------



## MustangMike

Made another Red Oak shelf for up at the Cabin. Stained this one with my home made Walnut stain (good for inside use only), but I think it is supposed to be really good at keeping bugs out of the wood.

It is perched on the edge of my new trailer. Stained the treated decking on the trailer with semi transparent water based stain.


----------



## MustangMike

3,000, I like your little bench!

And Jeff, I've been there with the "big hammer". Salt in the NE is terrible! Was using a 16 lb hammer and it took nearly 4 ever to get all the the 2 rear wheels off. I thought I was going to break them!

It is much easier if you change from winter to summer wheels every year, but if you leave the same set of wheels on for several years, near impossible to get them off.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> 3,000, I like your little bench!
> 
> And Jeff, I've been there with the "big hammer". Salt in the NE is terrible! Was using a 16 lb hammer and it took nearly 4 ever to get all the the 2 rear wheels off. I thought I was going to break them!
> 
> It is much easier if you change from winter to summer wheels every year, but if you leave the same set of wheels on for several years, near impossible to get them off.


I miss living in the Rockies. Working on vehicles was just wrenching. In SW PA most of the time (and challenge) is fighting the rust. Growing up trucks were good until you got tired of fixing. Took me about 20+ years, my dad was good for longer as I did the work. Where I am now it's about 12 years to need to think about a new one.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> It is beyond insane.
> 
> They took the native gal off land of lakes dairy products (which was a symbol of purity) and they did away with aunt jemima. These people were icons.


Heck, I never could understand why they took Marilyn Chambers off the 99.44 % pure Ivory soap, soap adds. Dang PC.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> My guy is Stihl at buy 2 get 1 free. Or at least he was. I usually buy saw stuff in December when he has his 10% off everything sale and save even more. How far was it to the GTG the other year for you?


I kind of forget, I hitched a ride with Clarence. I'd say less than 2 hours.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Made another Red Oak shelf for up at the Cabin. Stained this one with my home made Walnut stain (good for inside use only), but I think it is supposed to be really good at keeping bugs out of the wood.
> 
> It is perched on the edge of my new trailer. Stained the treated decking on the trailer with semi transparent water based stain.


The shelf and trailer look great Mike. 
This trailer has some 10-40wt "stain" on it lol.
Scrounged $600 in savings and I still need another 30 sheets. I won't be staining it, but possibly painting 36 sheets of it .


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> Some of my scrounge this year that I have not got around to splitting yet. Will probably do it during winter time.
> View attachment 938184



Lodgepole?


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> The shelf and trailer look great Mike.
> This trailer has some 10-40wt "stain" on it lol.
> Scrounged $600 in savings and I still need another 30 sheets. I won't be staining it, but possibly painting 36 sheets of it .
> View attachment 938211



How'd the V10 handle that pull?


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> Made another Red Oak shelf for up at the Cabin. Stained this one with my home made Walnut stain (good for inside use only), but I think it is supposed to be really good at keeping bugs out of the wood.
> 
> It is perched on the edge of my new trailer. Stained the treated decking on the trailer with semi transparent water based stain.


That's beautiful.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> And a rope... round a snatch block and... Tied to a ford ranger


Exactly. I keep 100ft of steel cable and two snatch blocks with me when I am scrougeing. I run across a tree over the bank, I hook the cable to my truck bumper and the other end to the tree and start driving. If the tree is to big to pull, I cut it into sizes that I can pull.


----------



## MiserblOF

Gotta tell a story about my grandfather, handed down from my Dad. They lived in ultra-wealthy New Canaan Ct in the 1920's. My grandfather bought an old junk station wagon, probably mid-teens or so, and used a can opener to convert it to a kind of a pickup truck. Then he took a buck saw and drove around town, cutting whatever he could lay his hands on along roadsides or open places where trees had fallen, whatever. Then he'd bring it back home for Dad's older brother to cut and split for the winter. Dad used to watch his brother cutting, splitting, sweating and swearing and thanked God he was too young to be involved in the work. They heated with wood and coal in the winter. Dad's luck held until the War, when his older brothers were married and exempted, and he got drafted right out of high school..
Here in upstate NY the ashes are all doomed from the emerald ash borer so I've been cutting a few to get through the winters. Used to buy truckloads of log length and cut and split them, but I figure I can cut enough for the next few years without buying any. 
Picture is from a few years ago, when I had bought wood and had no more room on my single row racks. The "holz hausen" is fun to make, and this was was mainly done for the hell of it, bigger than necessary, but they aren't the best way to season wood by a long shot. They do tend to channel wind into the center of the pile, but also rain, and leaves tend to block the air passages..


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> How'd the V10 handle that pull?


It was really struggling  .
I got better fuel economy on the ride home than I do with the single axle 14' trailer with the ramp up and empty. I reset the "lie-o-meter" when I got fuel right after loading up, I was "up to" 11.1 by the time I got home . And I managed to get "cheap" fuel at Costco for $3.08 gal .


----------



## Brufab

*scroungerrriffic *


----------



## SS396driver

Sometimes scrounge wood is just to nice to burn . Forgot how hard it is to mill oak with a Alaskan mill. I got 3 slabs and called it quits. I’m going to wait till my friend gets his woodmiser fixed the control board went and of course it’s back ordered.


----------



## JustJeff

Brufab said:


> View attachment 938269
> *scroungerrriffic *


If dancan had an ATV!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

That's funny. Honda big red still my go to for logging and scrounging wood. I'm still amazed everyday at what I can pull and haul with it


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> View attachment 938269
> *scroungerrriffic *


Nice load.
Where you at here neighbor.


Brufab said:


> That's funny. Honda big red still my go to for logging and scrounging wood. I'm still amazed everyday at what I can pull and haul with it


Go Honda .


----------



## MustangMike

MiserblOF said:


> Here in upstate NY


Hey, I used to hunt in Margetville, up on Hubble Hill behind what used to be Kass's Inn.

In fact, my Uncle purchased a former saw mill from Elbert Hull, and we hunted out of that for years. (I believe the local HS students did a biography on him).

Elbert operated that sawmill by himself, with a trained horse that would drag the logs back to the mill, back up to unhook, and come back for the next log that Elbert would be cutting (the horse was trained to do it all by himself). There were a good amount of large Hemlock trees in that area.

He was also a water witcher, and could detect radon and gold with his forked sticks (at the time, in the 60s, he just called it radiation). He warned us not to sleep on one of the rooms in the saw mill. He also pointed out how the cows would not eat the hay in areas where it was coming out of the ground!

When my Uncle's first wife lost her wedding ring in the snow, Elbert told them where it was. They could not find it in the snow, but when the snow melted it was right were he said it was.

He was quite an interesting man!


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Nice load.
> Where you at here neighbor.
> 
> Go Honda .


Michigan and the big red is a mean skidder


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Michigan and the big red is a mean skidderView attachment 938313


I'm in Michigan too, not far from GR.
That picture/or video didn't load for me.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Steve, good work on the dock. Are you not going to put tops on those posts? If I'm going fence posts I cut the top off at 45* so it sheds the rain and doesn't rot.


I needed to leave them long so I could run X beams to reinforce. And left the one long so I can put a lantern on it.


----------



## muad

Brufab said:


> Michigan and the big red is a mean skidderView attachment 938313



If my eyes are right, I see a lot of sugar maple in that pic.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I used to hunt in Margetville, up on Hubble Hill behind what used to be Kass's Inn.
> 
> In fact, my Uncle purchased a former saw mill from Elbert Hull, and we hunted out of that for years. (I believe the local HS students did a biography on him).
> 
> Elbert operated that sawmill by himself, with a trained horse that would drag the logs back to the mill, back up to unhook, and come back for the next log that Elbert would be cutting (the horse was trained to do it all by himself). There were a good amount of large Hemlock trees in that area.
> 
> He was also a water witcher, and could detect radon and gold with his forked sticks (at the time, in the 60s, he just called it radiation). He warned us not to sleep on one of the rooms in the saw mill. He also pointed out how the cows would not eat the hay in areas where it was coming out of the ground!
> 
> When my Uncle's first wife lost her wedding ring in the snow, Elbert told them where it was. They could not find it in the snow, but when the snow melted it was right were he said it was.
> 
> He was quite an interesting man!


Small world, I’m friends on FB with one of the Hubble’s that I met in a FB group. He still farms their historic property.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I'm in Michigan too, not far from GR.
> That picture/or video didn't load for me.


----------



## Brufab

This is a picture from north branch Fostoria area. Lots of oaks and alot of maples and popple trees. Was suppose to have some selective harvest but the river that splits the property has been flooded for along time. Goes from 20-25' to 150-250' wide in the flood plain.


----------



## Brufab

Guys were pretty bad ass back in the day. 2hp to move all that!!!!


----------



## sean donato

Missed a lot, been really busy here lately. Finally got my new (to me) trailer home. Brakes needed replaced badly, got them on, then realized there is no brake wire running down the trailer!. Ordered a new plug, and some twin wire for it. Going to need to rewire it anyway, as I don't like the current light set up. Needs fenders, which my cousin says he has a new set somewhere. Underneath looks pretty good as far as rust goes, and the deck will make it several more years before I have to worry about it. Tires are about 2 years old, and look darn good. Bearings were in nice shape as well. Need to make some short sides for it, and get a tool box and winch for it yet, but I'm very pleased for what I spent on it. Gets it's maiden voyage next weekend. Hoping the weather holds out for a day or two, so I can get it finished up. 


In other news, the solar system is proceeding on schedule, permits have been submitted and the sight serves guy is supposed to get ahold of me this week. Supposedly installation only takes 2 days at the most. The permits and inspections are what takes the longest. So hoping to have it finished up before the end of next month.
I lit the furnace for the first time the other night. So starts burn season. Haven't had a 24hr fire, but I'm sure we're not far off from that. Wood shed I full, and I have plenty to split for next year and even the year after.
I had high hopes for starting my tree row project, but with all the rain we've been getting the field is pretty much a muddy mess. So that's been postponed for a bit. 
Sadly my wife had to put her dog down yesterday, he's had a good run, and been a pretty good dog for us. 19 years isn't too shabby for a pomeranian. Can't say I'll miss him too much, but it did hit my daughter pretty hard. My wife and I agreed were not going to get another dog for a wile, my Shepard is still going strong so at least we still have one dog around. Now if the cats would all die off..... lol.
Think I covered the most of it, I'm hoping a get a bit more free time once work slows down. (Not likely) 
Cheers all.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pays to scrounge some firewood now n then. chilly weather setting in here in S TX... was 57 last nite. had a cardboard piece tight fit to front of my MBR fireplace. so's didn't have to close damper last season. but thot prob would have to make it up and etc... besides heater ez to add a degree of heat to. room had a chill in it. not much, but close enuff. so tweaked behind the cover with a flashlight. and omg! all ready and set to go. [happens as one gets older! lol ] so went outside and got me some scrounged oak firewood already _"cracked, stacked and racked!"_ ( tks, wcc). with smiles, i was all set to go.

fireplace or thermostat? then i found 'behind curtain # 2' :



added some cedar kindling pcs. and couple oak stix, too. soon i had a nice fire started in my MBR fireplace, season's first, and the room's chill was replaced with the pleasantness of the fire's warmth, glow and... charm! 




i really wanted the fire, sometimes ya just get lucky!


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> Missed a lot, been really busy here lately. Finally got my new (to me) trailer home. Brakes needed replaced badly, got them on, then realized there is no brake wire running down the trailer!. Ordered a new plug, and some twin wire for it. Going to need to rewire it anyway, as I don't like the current light set up. Needs fenders, which my cousin says he has a new set somewhere. Underneath looks pretty good as far as rust goes, and the deck will make it several more years before I have to worry about it. Tires are about 2 years old, and look darn good. Bearings were in nice shape as well. Need to make some short sides for it, and get a tool box and winch for it yet, but I'm very pleased for what I spent on it. Gets it's maiden voyage next weekend. Hoping the weather holds out for a day or two, so I can get it finished up.
> View attachment 938336
> 
> In other news, the solar system is proceeding on schedule, permits have been submitted and the sight serves guy is supposed to get ahold of me this week. Supposedly installation only takes 2 days at the most. The permits and inspections are what takes the longest. So hoping to have it finished up before the end of next month.
> I lit the furnace for the first time the other night. So starts burn season. Haven't had a 24hr fire, but I'm sure we're not far off from that. Wood shed I full, and I have plenty to split for next year and even the year after.
> I had high hopes for starting my tree row project, but with all the rain we've been getting the field is pretty much a muddy mess. So that's been postponed for a bit.
> Sadly my wife had to put her dog down yesterday, he's had a good run, and been a pretty good dog for us. 19 years isn't too shabby for a pomeranian. Can't say I'll miss him too much, but it did hit my daughter pretty hard. My wife and I agreed were not going to get another dog for a wile, my Shepard is still going strong so at least we still have one dog around. Now if the cats would all die off..... lol.
> Think I covered the most of it, I'm hoping a get a bit more free time once work slows down. (Not likely)
> Cheers all.


That looks like a mean trailer. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Cricket

Philbert said:


> I was thinking more like a plastic toboggan . . .
> 
> Philbert


Hay sled. Heftier than plastic toboggans, and more durable.


----------



## Brufab

MiserblOF said:


> Gotta tell a story about my grandfather, handed down from my Dad. They lived in ultra-wealthy New Canaan Ct in the 1920's. My grandfather bought an old junk station wagon, probably mid-teens or so, and used a can opener to convert it to a kind of a pickup truck. Then he took a buck saw and drove around town, cutting whatever he could lay his hands on along roadsides or open places where trees had fallen, whatever. Then he'd bring it back home for Dad's older brother to cut and split for the winter. Dad used to watch his brother cutting, splitting, sweating and swearing and thanked God he was too young to be involved in the work. They heated with wood and coal in the winter. Dad's luck held until the War, when his older brothers were married and exempted, and he got drafted right out of high school..
> Here in upstate NY the ashes are all doomed from the emerald ash borer so I've been cutting a few to get through the winters. Used to buy truckloads of log length and cut and split them, but I figure I can cut enough for the next few years without buying any.
> Picture is from a few years ago, when I had bought wood and had no more room on my single row racks. The "holz hausen" is fun to make, and this was was mainly done for the hell of it, bigger than necessary, but they aren't the best way to season wood by a long shot. They do tend to channel wind into the center of the pile, but also rain, and leaves tend to block the air passages..


That is a work of art holy crap that's amazing. Great work!!!!


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> If dancan had an ATV!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk





What be this atv you speak of ?


----------



## MustangMike

Supposed to get our first freeze here Wed night, which will be good as it will stop those bugs that infect the deer with EHD (We have had outbreaks in areas both last year and this year).

If places where it hits, you often don't see ANY deer.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> View attachment 938353
> 
> 
> What be this atv you speak of ?


Love it!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> View attachment 938353
> 
> 
> What be this atv you speak of ?



Do you already have snow? Or old picture?


----------



## MustangMike

Hope everyone had a Happy Haloween!

Both my daughters, a SIL, Step Son and his Fiancé are with my wife and I in the adult pic, and 4 of my 5 Grandkids are in the Kid pic.

That uniform is authentic, and belonged to his other Grandfather (who unfortunately is no longer with us).


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you already have snow? Or old picture?


From the archives lol
Usually no snow that stays on the ground here till around christmas.


----------



## farmer steve

Don't be this guy. Make sure of your notch.


----------



## old CB

farmer steve said:


> Don't be this guy. Make sure of your notch.
> View attachment 938435


I've often wondered about that. I've got a beaver pond, about 25 acres, on my camp property and those critters are at work all the time. Makes me wonder how they fare when the tree comes down because there's no directional felling in their method.

Funny, when I was at camp in October I was hiking on my road to the river. I had cleared it of all fallen limbs but one day found a newly fallen bitternut hickory that a beaver had dropped right across my road. Rather than cut it up (would have required time & labor), I put a rope on the upper end, ran it thru a block on a nearby tree, and pulled the entire tree to one side with my pickup.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Don't be this guy. Make sure of your notch.
> View attachment 938435


Rough day at the shop lol.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Don't be this guy. Make sure of your notch.
> View attachment 938435


It’s gotta happen sometimes

I’ve always said 3-6” trees are the most dangerous to cut.


----------



## old CB

Absolutely. You're always focused and aware on the big guys. But when you come to those little ones, it's like easy-peazy, not thinking too hard, all caution out the window . . . and then it's 1. hung up in another tree, 2. pinching the saw, 3. it's always some dumb thing 'cause you didn't give it enough attention.


svk said:


> 3-6” trees are the most dangerous to cut.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Absolutely. You're always focused and aware on the big guys. But when you come to those little ones, it's like easy-peazy, not thinking too hard, all caution out the window . . . and then it's 1. hung up in another tree, 2. pinching the saw, 3. it's always some dumb thing 'cause you didn't give it enough attention.


I don’t know how many times I’ve cut them, especially red maple or aspen where they hit the ground and WHUNK the trunk bounces up 5’. I always step back several feet.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> Lodgepole?


Yep good eye.


----------



## Be Stihl

svk said:


> Semi Rant:
> 
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I think some of the "shortages" are by design.
> 
> There is no way possible that many chamberings of ammo (and many reloading components) have been out of stock since Obama....Very few people I know shoot more than I do and very few people that I know hoard ammo.
> 
> Selling half the product (at double the price.. or triple...quadruple) is much more profitable for these companies.
> 
> Same goes for a lot of other consumables.



Let’s Go Brandon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3000 FPS

We got a our first snow last night. About 30 out right now and of course the stove is going. 
Burning up all the uglies first.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> From the archives lol
> Usually no snow that stays on the ground here till around christmas.



Our mountains have it, starting below 6,000 feet.


----------



## farmer steve

SNOW!!!  We are supposed to get our first frost tomorrow nite so I cleaned up the pepper patch this morning.


----------



## 3000 FPS

The peppers do look good.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> SNOW!!!  We are supposed to get our first frost tomorrow nite so I cleaned up the pepper patch this morning.
> View attachment 938567


Looks great!!!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Supposed to get our first freeze here Wed night, which will be good as it will stop those bugs that infect the deer with EHD (We have had outbreaks in areas both last year and this year).
> 
> If places where it hits, you often don't see ANY deer.


Just saw a six pointer chasing doe’s in my yard . Earlier today getting wood at my friends horse farm where I left about 6 cord of oak in log length . Filled up the trailer then took a look see at my blind for rifle season and got the 88 stuck . While waiting for my friend to come with his FEL this buck walks by not 10 feet from me . If I had had my Dodge I would have had a bow . Clear perfect shot . The blue at the bottom is the roof of the truck so no zoom


----------



## svk

Great day in the duck blind yesterday. Possibly the last one of the year for me unless I get a deer AND the lakes don’t freeze. Picked up a limit of divers and scrounged my first piece of jewelry-a banded ringneck. I reported the band, he was handed last summer about an hour and a half southwest of here.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day all,

Took a ranger + trailer load down to my brother in Melbourne yesterday, this was it pre-loaded.







I stayed at my parents' Melbourne house and last weeks storms had delivered a small bounty in the park immediately behind the house. No pre-pics this time but a few branches fell off the top and found various ways of getting caught or otherwise tangled up in the tree. I pulled one down with the ranger and a couple of others I put a couple of partial cuts then gave a good pull with a rope by hand to get them down. This was at the end. We left the smallest stuff for the council to take care of. 




Ended up with maybe half a cube of unidentified eucalypt




I split it all, stacked some of it then Dad said he'd stack the rest as I had a four hour drive to get home tonight. 




This little spot is between the back of the garage and the back fence, just out of shot on the left. The little enclosure was the rabbit hutch which housed several bunnies over time some 30 years ago.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Great day in the duck blind yesterday. Possibly the last one of the year for me unless I get a deer AND the lakes don’t freeze. Picked up a limit of divers and scrounged my first piece of jewelry-a banded ringneck. I reported the band, he was handed last summer about an hour and a half southwest of here.
> View attachment 938695
> View attachment 938696
> View attachment 938697
> View attachment 938698
> View attachment 938699


Beautiful sunrise. Duck season sunrises are some of the best. Adds to the outing. And if a few ducks are harvested, it helps make a good day. My season starts next Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Canadian Tire changing tools. Just put winters on my chainsaw carrier. The factory Goodyear Wrangler summers are worn out. Thinking of going with BFG k02s next spring. Mostly highway with some off road. What are you guys running for all terrains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I have a 3/4 inch drive set that goes up to 2 1/2 inch sockets under my back seat. Then I have adapters going down to 1/2” and 3/8” drive. I keep one set of 6 point half inch deep well sockets for lug nuts under the seat too.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Exactly. I keep 100ft of steel cable and two snatch blocks with me when I am scrougeing. I run across a tree over the bank, I hook the cable to my truck bumper and the other end to the tree and start driving. If the tree is to big to pull, I cut it into sizes that I can pull.


I do the same thing but with two 150’ lengths of 3/4” bull line rated at 17,000 pounds. If I’m pulling up a hill or across a ditch where the log might dig in, I put a snatch block on a choker and hang it as high up as I can get on a tree. That way it lifts the front of the log off the ground. If I’m not in a hurry I’ll rig several snatch blocks all the way out to my trailer just to keep the logs clean.


----------



## svk

Interesting, I was going to say the site hasn't crashed since the new owners took over but there was a blip there for a couple of minutes where it wouldn't load. Overall a marked improvement though.


----------



## Cowboy254

So...I'm in the market for a pole saw. I've been dithering over it for about a year. Cowgirl has fruit trees that will need pruning in coming years but also Dad has some trees that need a haircut. He said he'll pay for it but the saw will be mine - as long as I trim a few trees now and then which suits me just fine. Cost is not an issue. 

I'm partial to Stihls obviously but I'm sure the other saws won't be too offended if their new little brother is an adopted, in-bred, hillbilly hick from another family. I'll also be picking up some other items for my current saws so am hoping for some sort of mild discount so a Stihl would make sense all other things remaining equal. Am also not averse to a battery saw. It will see only occasional use, and not for hours at a time and reach is the critical factor. I note that the battery saws are cheaper. 

If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ). I'm happy to do this via PM lest we sully the scrounging firewood thread with non-scrounging posts


----------



## old CB

Cowboy254 said:


> So...I'm in the market for a pole saw. I've been dithering over it for about a year. Cowgirl has fruit trees that will need pruning in coming years but also Dad has some trees that need a haircut. He said he'll pay for it but the saw will be mine - as long as I trim a few trees now and then which suits me just fine. Cost is not an issue.
> 
> I'm partial to Stihls obviously but I'm sure the other saws won't be too offended if their new little brother is an adopted, in-bred, hillbilly hick from another family. I'll also be picking up some other items for my current saws so am hoping for some sort of mild discount so a Stihl would make sense all other things remaining equal. Am also not averse to a battery saw. It will see only occasional use, and not for hours at a time and reach is the critical factor. I note that the battery saws are cheaper.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ). I'm happy to do this via PM lest we sully the scrounging firewood thread with non-scrounging posts


I have two pole saws, and have used them a tremendous amount in recent years.

The one started out as a cheap hardware store brand, but I like its adjustable fiberglass pole, so I fitted a Silky blade to it. The silky is my go-to saw.

I also have a Stihl (21'?) that I bought at some point--I think for its extra reach since the fiberglass outfit only goes about 15'. I can tell you, and anyone who's ever worked for me will say the same: the Stihl is a dog next to the Silky blade. There is no comparison.

We have to use the Stihl sometimes to reach distant branches, and it's always disappointing once you've had the Silky in your hands. If all you'd ever used was the Stihl, it would seem fine. But need I say again . . .

A friend has the complete silky pole saw (he got it very cheap and used from a neighbor moving out). Bought new, it's spendy. I think the pole portion seems a bit delicate, but the blade is the best available.

One thing that happens with a manual pole saw is the further out you go, the more unwieldy. As in--when the saw goes free at the end of the cut, it's a challenge to control its fall, and you don't want that long aluminum handle to crash into something. Any significant ding can make it impossible to adjust (slide inside its mating part) in the future.

I had a motorized pole saw once upon a time, but got rid of it. I actually like doing pole saw work (up to a point). It's quiet and satisfying, kind of a relief compared to hours with a loud, exhaust-spewing gas-powered saw. But that's me. I also feel that I can do better work, more finesse, with a hand saw.


----------



## old CB

Nothing about a good pole saw sullies the scrounging thread.


----------



## old CB

One more thing I like about a manual pole saw (especially my light handled Silky model) is it can be carried aloft when climbing. Mine has a hook (used to be part of a lopper mechanism that I never had use for) which makes it handy for hanging on a limb while I'm climbing to new position either up or down. Try carrying a motorized pole saw in the tree.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ).



I may have . . . a few. There are also several threads here on A.S. on this topic, that might be worth reviewing.

Part 1:
For general home use, I have a telescoping, fiberglass pole saw, fitted with a rope operated lopper (for small branches). These are typically in the 12 to 16 foot (extended length) range, and come in a variety of quality levels. Mine is a Corona brand. As noted above, a good quality, sharp blade makes a lot of difference. 

You can always mount a better blade on a cheaper pole saw as an option. I like the curved blades with the stop at the end, which helps keep the blade in the cut at elevation.

One advantage of this type of pole saw is convenience of storage and transport. Because it telescopes, it can also be adjusted to the ideal length for the job, which is important when working in tight spaces.

The commercial, sectional, fiberglass pole saws tend to be a bit heavier duty. They can be fitted with a variety of attachments, and are a bit stiffer at longer lengths, but will still flop around a lot if you get out past 16 feet. They take up a bit more space in storage and transport.

Both styles are nice to have for smaller jobs, because they are quiet, and do not require power. They are also nice to have when your powered pole pruner gets pinched/stuck at elevation (it will)!!! Rule of thumb is that no matter what length you buy, it will always be 1 or 2 feet too short for some jobs. Guaranteed. 

Philbert


----------



## old CB

and photos of my good saw and the dog


----------



## Cowboy254

Thank you for your comments, gents. I was thinking along the lines of a powered device. The new growth on Dad's lemon tree is several metres high and the branches are bendy and very numerous. Trying to use a long lopper on them last year was a PITA. I thought a powered saw might be better than a manual saw.


----------



## Philbert

Part 2:

Powered pole pruners are definitely an advantage for thicker, heavier, and harder woods, along with more extensive use. It gets very tiring using your arms overhead when cutting through thicker limbs.

That said, the gas-powered pole saws can get pretty heavy, fast, when held up high like that. So keep your chain sharp! The STIHL and ECHO models generally get good reviews for heavy use. 

Again, I like the telescoping models because I can adjust the length to the specific task at hand. But there are a lot of small parts, springs, etc., in these telescoping models which makes them expensive to fix if the shaft gets bent or abused. 

For disaster cleanup work, I really like these also for horizontal reach into a tangled mess of brush or limbs, in case there is some unseen tension which releases suddenly. I rather be standing 10 feet away from it.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Part 3:

I also have a few battery powered pole saws: Oregon 40V and Redback 120V (NLA?). I also tried the STIHL at a demo.
I have used them under disaster response conditions, and done a lot of serious work with them.

The general issues of battery powered equipment apply: choose a battery platform that you will want to use for multiple tools, and always have a spare battery or two. 

Again, I like the telescoping designs for access and storage. Recently, I helped a neighbor remove a storm damaged cherry tree, by climbing into some places that I could not get with a full-size saw, then telescoping the battery powered pole saw to length as needed for the various branches.

I have also tried one of the component/multi tool versions, which is something to consider if you plan on using the other tool options. A dedicated pole saw will always work better, but the multitool can be a good choice/value for some people.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> We still have it here at one place last I checked, but it's been a yr since I've been in there. I like the EXL chains a lot myself and the new husky x-cut chain too. I take my old stihl chains to a local dealer and swap them for new chains, they don't sharpen there so they sell you a new one at a discount when you bring your old ones in.
> 
> Edit: just reread Joe's post and realized he said buy one get one free, I'm not aware of anyone here having that, our dealer has(had possibly) a buy one get one half off.
> My bad.


Another dealer close to me has the buy one get one deal going, and they advertise the will custom cut to any brand saw. My dealer only sold stuff they stocked. I tried to get a 125 link .404 chain for one of my Homelites. it turned out the same chain fit an 880, nope, wasn't on the shelf. But I have bought enough 36" chains for my 660 to last the rest of my life. As long as they were so cheap, I never sharpened one. So, I have a bunch for each of my stihls, used and never sharpened.


----------



## rarefish383

muad said:


> I tend to agree with SVK here. Obamamania 1 and 2 caused huge price increased, but other than .22LR, you could still get ammo (it was just more expensive).
> 
> You need to reload man!
> 
> Cast lead projos, molds are inexpensive, and you can steal all your neisghbor's wheel weights to smelt down for boolits! (joking of course).
> 
> Actually, a lot of newer weights are zinc, but the big semi weights are still mostly lead.
> 
> I just got some 180gr .357 molds in to make some hunting loads for whitetail in the Henry.


I have over 400 pounds of Mono Type, and my buddy tried to sell over 1000 pounds that was stored in his moms garage. He gave every one we know 100 pounds or more. Finally he found a guy that offered half of current scrap, and he picked it up. Current at the time. He hit the market well. Lead was high at the time.


----------



## Haywire

Cowboy254 said:


> Thank you for your comments, gents. I was thinking along the lines of a powered device. The new growth on Dad's lemon tree is several metres high and the branches are bendy and very numerous. Trying to use a long lopper on them last year was a PITA. I thought a powered saw might be better than a manual saw.


I've had no problems with my Stihl HT 131. It has the 4-mix engine. I prefer Husqvarna saws, but zee Germans did alright with this one.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Just saw a six pointer chasing doe’s in my yard . Earlier today getting wood at my friends horse farm where I left about 6 cord of oak in log length . Filled up the trailer then took a look see at my blind for rifle season and got the 88 stuck . While waiting for my friend to come with his FEL this buck walks by not 10 feet from me . If I had had my Dodge I would have had a bow . Clear perfect shot . The blue at the bottom is the roof of the truck so no zoom View attachment 938616
> View attachment 938617
> View attachment 938619
> View attachment 938620


Well I was wrong he’s an 8 pointer . Guess I need to set up on my property I usually wait for rifle season to hunt my property


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Just saw a six pointer chasing doe’s in my yard . Earlier today getting wood at my friends horse farm where I left about 6 cord of oak in log length . Filled up the trailer then took a look see at my blind for rifle season and got the 88 stuck . While waiting for my friend to come with his FEL this buck walks by not 10 feet from me . If I had had my Dodge I would have had a bow . Clear perfect shot . The blue at the bottom is the roof of the truck so no zoom View attachment 938616
> View attachment 938617
> View attachment 938619
> View attachment 938620


At least you didn't have to clean it  .


SS396driver said:


> Well I was wrong he’s an 8 pointer . Guess I need to set up on my property I usually wait for rifle season to hunt my property View attachment 938853
> View attachment 938854


Is that the same buck? 
Regardless, looks like a nice one.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> At least you didn't have to clean it  .
> 
> Is that the same buck?
> Regardless, looks like a nice one.


No . This one is at my house the other was in about 40 miles from here . Not often do I see two big bucks in two days . And of course I’m not hunting at the time


----------



## JustJeff

I had the misfortune to use a pole saw on the weekend at the father in law's. His is electric and heavy as all get out. The kind where a regular electric chainsaw clamps on a telescoping pole. It does a great job but I wouldn't want to use it often. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

I'll second the silky too. I'd also get it with a pruner head.
The Japanese blades are awesome!, I have a few and few coronas in various styles and a fiscars(cheap with a lifetime warranty.
As @Philbert said you will run into times where it's a foot or two short whether it's powered or manual, and what he said about getting one pinched will happen too, just happened to me . I was rigging out a branch that I could barely reach just last week, I nipped the bottom and when I cut from the top it swung towards me(the branch was rigged and it steered to to me ever so slightly) and pinched the bar with the saw fully extended. Most times it wouldn't be a big deal to just lower branch until it broke free, unfortunately there was a tree under it that the client had just let me know not to damage because the guy that gave it to her just died the previous week(for various reasons). So my boy was running the rope and he was able to lower it enough so I could get my saw free, but unfortunately he couldn't pull it back up so I could finish the cut. I had to climb down off the shed roof, go down the hill(big sand dune that was very steep, pull the branch back up, then climb the hill and get back up on the shed and finish the cut .
Glad it was just one "little" branch.
I still use the power saw more than the manuals, but they all have their place, on a fruit tree I think it would be best to have a pruner head.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Another dealer close to me has the buy one get one deal going, and they advertise the will custom cut to any brand saw. My dealer only sold stuff they stocked. I tried to get a 125 link .404 chain for one of my Homelites. it turned out the same chain fit an 880, nope, wasn't on the shelf. But I have bought enough 36" chains for my 660 to last the rest of my life. As long as they were so cheap, I never sharpened one. So, I have a bunch for each of my stihls, used and never sharpened.


That's awesome you found another one, hope they don't change that up anytime soon.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I've had no problems with my Stihl HT 131. It has the 4-mix engine. I prefer Husqvarna saws, but zee Germans did alright with this one.


I have the HT104 iirc, it's the smaller version of yours. I think just the engine and weight is smaller, same length, I've been very pleased with it. It starts on the second pull most times when cold and the 1st pull when warm/hot if you either put it to the start position or five it full throttle. 
I don't think the husky pole saws handle any better, they all suck for handling, but all orange would be nicer  .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> No . This one is at my house the other was in about 40 miles from here . Not often do I see two big bucks in two days . And of course I’m not hunting at the time


I mean the 8 point, it looks like two different deer.
Don't you ex cops carry .


----------



## SS396driver

I’ll be ready tomorrow ,apples are for cooking not baiting .


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> I mean the 8 point, it looks like two different deer.
> Don't you ex cops carry .


Two different deer . This one is much bigger and a bigger spread.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I’ll be ready tomorrow View attachment 938861


Is that like a deer "mash", that will get the deer as ready as being in rut .
Funny story; I invited a guy from Chicago out to do some salmon fishing, he asked what "deer carrots" were, he was also wondering about the "deer apples" .
Also funny, he hooked into a huge nasty half rotten salmon and landed it, got his picture with it, and was done . He was happy as could be, so I didn't tell him it was nasty , I'm sure all his friends in Chicago thought it was cool too .


SS396driver said:


> Two different deer . This one is much bigger and a bigger spread.


That's what I thought, both look nice and wide shouldered, the one looks a good bit older though.


----------



## muddstopper

SS396driver said:


> I’ll be ready tomorrow View attachment 938861


You will get more deer with just plain corn than you ever will with apples.


----------



## Haywire

Baiting is lame.


----------



## SS396driver

Not baiting ... those are for baking wife is making apple butter tomorrow. Already made 4 pies.


----------



## muad

Haywire said:


> Baiting is lame.


I only hunt during deer gun seasons, which are only x number of days. I hunt for food to fill the freezer(s). If putting out apples and corn increases my chances to fill the freezers, how is that lame?


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Took a ranger + trailer load down to my brother in Melbourne yesterday, this was it pre-loaded.
> 
> View attachment 938714
> 
> 
> View attachment 938715
> 
> 
> I stayed at my parents' Melbourne house and last weeks storms had delivered a small bounty in the park immediately behind the house. No pre-pics this time but a few branches fell off the top and found various ways of getting caught or otherwise tangled up in the tree. I pulled one down with the ranger and a couple of others I put a couple of partial cuts then gave a good pull with a rope by hand to get them down. This was at the end. We left the smallest stuff for the council to take care of.
> 
> View attachment 938711
> 
> 
> Ended up with maybe half a cube of unidentified eucalypt
> 
> View attachment 938712
> 
> 
> I split it all, stacked some of it then Dad said he'd stack the rest as I had a four hour drive to get home tonight.
> 
> View attachment 938713
> 
> 
> This little spot is between the back of the garage and the back fence, just out of shot on the left. The little enclosure was the rabbit hutch which housed several bunnies over time some 30 years ago.


Bunny under a hot tin roof?


----------



## 3000 FPS

*So during the summer I was driving by this persons house in town and I noticed this ash tree he had taken down except for the trunk which they left behind. So I stopped and asked the home owner if they wanted the rest taken down and stumped. Well I got permission and did my thing. I did stump it flush with the ground when done. *


----------



## muad

3000 FPS said:


> *So during the summer I was driving by this persons house in town and I noticed this ash tree he had taken down except for the trunk which they left behind. So I stopped and asked the home owner if they wanted the rest taken down and stumped. Well I got permission and did my thing. I did stump it flush with the ground when done. *
> View attachment 938882
> View attachment 938883


Good scrounge!

I love ash, burns so good and puts out some btus.

I'm gonna miss all of it once it's gone. Still have some dead standing ones that need taken care of.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Yep I agee with you. Around these parts it is one of the premium fire woods to scrounge. I take all I can get when I can find it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

As you can see from this pic Muad there is not alot of tree around where I live. So scrounging is a big deal for fire wood.


----------



## Haywire

3000 FPS said:


> As you can see from this pic Muad there is not alot of tree around where I live. So scrounging is a big deal for fire wood.
> View attachment 938884


What part of the state are you in? I like the area around Lander.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Haywire said:


> What part of the state are you in? I like the area around Lander.


South eastern corner. About 20 miles west of Nebraska and 5 miles north of Colorado. High Plains.


----------



## Lee192233

3000 FPS said:


> As you can see from this pic Muad there is not alot of tree around where I live. So scrounging is a big deal for fire wood.
> View attachment 938884


Damn, that wind must howl sometimes!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I only hunt during deer gun seasons, which are only x number of days. I hunt for food to fill the freezer(s). If putting out apples and corn increases my chances to fill the freezers, how is that lame?


That's ridiculous, like running a ported saw with square chain to scrounge firewood , I bet you use a hydraulic splitter and hunt with an AR too.


----------



## Haywire

3000 FPS said:


> South eastern corner. About 20 miles west of Nebraska and 5 miles north of Colorado. High Plains.


That's a prime wood seasoning spot you got there!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Lee192233 said:


> Damn, that wind must howl sometimes!


Oh you have got that right.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Haywire said:


> That's a prime wood seasoning spot you got there!


Yes you are correct. No need to top cover here between the wind and sun shine it dries out wood really good.
I have over 3 years worth split and stacked so it gets really dry by the time I burn it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> That's ridiculous, like running a ported saw with square chain to scrounge firewood , I bet you use a hydraulic splitter and hunt with an AR too.


Funny you should mention that. I do cut wood with a ported saw that is square ground and I do use a hydraulic splitter. But I do not hunt with an AR I use a 7mm Rem Mag. I am old I need all the help I can get.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> Funny you should mention that. I do cut wood with a ported saw that is square ground and I do use a hydraulic splitter. But I do not hunt with an AR I use a 7mm Rem Mag. I am old I need all the help I can get.


 .
Did you have a YouTube channel with a raker grinder video on there?
What's the big black pipe in the pic below.


----------



## Logger nate

Road with my son today to deliver some packages to care takers at a outfitters place before they are snowed in for the winter. Been driving by it for the last month for work but never stopped, pretty cool place, would definitely be nice to hang out there for awhile, no cell service or electricity, large open lodge with lots of nice wood work, big windows, 2 wood stoves, very nice and quiet. Stopped on the way back to scrounge some lodge pole for my sons shop stove
Tamarack trees are showing some nice color


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> .
> Did you have a YouTube channel with a raker grinder video on there?
> What's the big black pipe in the pic below.
> View attachment 938886



Sorry no You Tube video. That pipe is actually a power pole I scrounged for free and it has a weather station mounted on the top of it. So I can clock some of those Wyoming winds.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Logger nate said:


> Road with my son today to deliver some packages to care takers at a outfitters place before they are snowed in for the winter. Been driving by it for the last month for work but never stopped, pretty cool place, would definitely be nice to hang out there for awhile, no cell service or electricity, large open lodge with lots of nice wood work, big windows, 2 wood stoves, very nice and quiet. Stopped on the way back to scrounge some lodge pole for my sons shop stoveView attachment 938892
> Tamarack trees are showing some nice colorView attachment 938893


Beautiful area there. That lodge pole does make for some good fire wood.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> Sorry no You Tube video. That pipe is actually a power pole I scrounged for free and it has a weather station mounted on the top of it. So I can clock some of those Wyoming winds.


I saw the logs out there and it looked a bit like another guys place. I'll see if I can find the video from the guy I'm thinking of, he is/was a member here too, Sierra something iirc.

It looked like a weather station, but I couldn't tell for sure and I wasn't sure if it was something incorporated into the stovepipe on the house, it looked a little closer in the picture though .
Edit; found it.
Not sure what his username is here or if he was on opeforum, I plunked in his YouTube name (highsierrawoodsman) and couldn't find him.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I had not seen that video before. Looks like a pretty cool grinder.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> I had not seen that video before. Looks like a pretty cool grinder.


They are, but hard to find.


----------



## MustangMike

Mark's deer pics are making me jealous!

When they were alive, I used to take a 4 day WE and go bow hunting up on my Aunt and Uncle's farm near Utica every year for the election day WE. I miss those days!


----------



## Jeffkrib

farmer steve said:


> SNOW!!!  We are supposed to get our first frost tomorrow nite so I cleaned up the pepper patch this morning.
> View attachment 938567


Wow FS didn’t realise you’re a real life commercial capsicum farmer


----------



## muad

3000 FPS said:


> As you can see from this pic Muad there is not alot of tree around where I live. So scrounging is a big deal for fire wood.
> View attachment 938884


You've been busy! That's a lot of scrounging!


----------



## Jere39

Cowboy254 said:


> So...I'm in the market for a pole saw. I've been dithering over it for about a year. Cowgirl has fruit trees that will need pruning in coming years but also Dad has some trees that need a haircut. He said he'll pay for it but the saw will be mine - as long as I trim a few trees now and then which suits me just fine. Cost is not an issue.
> 
> I'm partial to Stihls obviously but I'm sure the other saws won't be too offended if their new little brother is an adopted, in-bred, hillbilly hick from another family. I'll also be picking up some other items for my current saws so am hoping for some sort of mild discount so a Stihl would make sense all other things remaining equal. Am also not averse to a battery saw. It will see only occasional use, and not for hours at a time and reach is the critical factor. I note that the battery saws are cheaper.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ). I'm happy to do this via PM lest we sully the scrounging firewood thread with non-scrounging posts


You've already gotten some very good advice. I have a couple apple trees, but of greater use, I have about 1500' of driveway with private/personal responsibility to maintain the utility line clearance. I bought a 3 pole pole saw with both a tri-cut end and a pruning end (Marvin). It is very easy to use with one or two poles. 




When I have to extend the third pole, it becomes a cross-fit worthy work-out. But, I am very happy with it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

muad said:


> You've been busy! That's a lot of scrounging!


_It is like a hobby._


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> _It is like a hobby._


So it takes all your spare time and costs a lot of money .
I know I've sure spent a lot to save money not buying propane lol. It's been good to us though, just this week I sold 2 full cord and did a small tree job. Just hooked on phonics, it worked for me .


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> So...I'm in the market for a pole saw. I've been dithering over it for about a year. Cowgirl has fruit trees that will need pruning in coming years but also Dad has some trees that need a haircut. He said he'll pay for it but the saw will be mine - as long as I trim a few trees now and then which suits me just fine. Cost is not an issue.
> 
> I'm partial to Stihls obviously but I'm sure the other saws won't be too offended if their new little brother is an adopted, in-bred, hillbilly hick from another family. I'll also be picking up some other items for my current saws so am hoping for some sort of mild discount so a Stihl would make sense all other things remaining equal. Am also not averse to a battery saw. It will see only occasional use, and not for hours at a time and reach is the critical factor. I note that the battery saws are cheaper.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ). I'm happy to do this via PM lest we sully the scrounging firewood thread with non-scrounging posts


My 2 cents, at the township we used pole saws a lot, matter of fact we had 4 of them. 3 stihl and one echo. The echo got used the most next to an older stihl model. The ht101(I think was the model, may be wrong) were heavy as heck. So no one wanted to use them.


----------



## sean donato

Edit, just checked with one of the guys I used to work with ht 131 with the 4mix engines. He said since I left they tossed one of them and got another echo. The old stihl was out being used, but he said it was pretty old and he was sure it didn't have a 4 mix engine on it. Hopefully he gets back to me about the Echo model number. They were also both in use.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Edit, just checked with one of the guys I used to work with ht 131 with the 4mix engines. He said since I left they tossed one of them and got another echo. The old stihl was out being used, but he said it was pretty old and he was sure it didn't have a 4 mix engine on it. Hopefully he gets back to me about the Echo model number. They were also both in use.


I think the ht101 was the earlier one and it was lighter than the new 4mix versions like the ht131 and the ht104 iirc. I should look at mine to see what it is lol, it is heavy, but beats climbing many times and some places climbing isn't an option.


----------



## MustangMike

I got a 3 piece pole saw from a client who moved to FL. The 6' handle sections are very light weight octagon wood with aluminum ends that seem to have very little play.

After reviewing prices and ratings I ordered a GoSaw spare blade. The blade on it works OK, but I'm hoping the new replacement will be faster.

Hoping to use it to clear shooting lanes up at the cabin. It gets bad up there fast! Every year, it is a battle.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Hoping to use it to clear shooting lanes up at the cabin. It gets bad up there fast!


Can’t you do that with enough ammo?  

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Mark's deer pics are making me jealous!
> 
> When they were alive, I used to take a 4 day WE and go bow hunting up on my Aunt and Uncle's farm near Utica every year for the election day WE. I miss those days!


My buddy was here all day he saw one bigger than the one I spotted . But couldn’t get a clear shot . The 8 pointer was near my barn when I left at 8 am today brought mom some wood. Guess who was here when I got home . To late to get any type of shot with the bow . Sun was real low I’ll be home all day tomorrow . I have 8 apple trees and two pear and two plum . I don’t need to bait as their patterns are set . Two of the older apple trees don’t produce good apples so they are left alone


----------



## MustangMike

Fine looking deer there Mark!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Fine looking deer there Mark!


One of the best I've seen in a while .


----------



## muddstopper

Leaving out Sunday morning for two weeks of deer and bear hunting. I have already gotten a big doe. I have made up my mind that this year, one or two and I will quit for the year. May not even shoot one, dont need the meat and my freezer is full. Got a buddy whose wife is having a baby this week so he isnt going on the hunt. I may hunt for him some.


----------



## mbrick

Jere39 said:


> You've already gotten some very good advice. I have a couple apple trees, but of greater use, I have about 1500' of driveway with private/personal responsibility to maintain the utility line clearance. I bought a 3 pole pole saw with both a tri-cut end and a pruning end (Marvin). It is very easy to use with one or two poles.
> When I have to extend the third pole, it becomes a cross-fit worthy work-out. But, I am very happy with it.


I just so happen to need a pole saw. Thanks for the brand recommendation for the best and more than I could find at Home Depot.


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> So...I'm in the market for a pole saw. I've been dithering over it for about a year. Cowgirl has fruit trees that will need pruning in coming years but also Dad has some trees that need a haircut. He said he'll pay for it but the saw will be mine - as long as I trim a few trees now and then which suits me just fine. Cost is not an issue.
> 
> I'm partial to Stihls obviously but I'm sure the other saws won't be too offended if their new little brother is an adopted, in-bred, hillbilly hick from another family. I'll also be picking up some other items for my current saws so am hoping for some sort of mild discount so a Stihl would make sense all other things remaining equal. Am also not averse to a battery saw. It will see only occasional use, and not for hours at a time and reach is the critical factor. I note that the battery saws are cheaper.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge and experience can make suggestions, it would be appreciated (paging @Philbert ). I'm happy to do this via PM lest we sully the scrounging firewood thread with non-scrounging posts


I just got a Makita 36v powerhead which includes a pole saw and extension. This thing is great for what I need. Around the yard pruning limbs etc. 
I even use it to cut up big limbs into firewood from a standing position!
The battery lasts ages and the bonus is it has attachments for hedge trimmers, string trimmers and even a blower.


----------



## JustJeff

I know I complained about how heavy the father in law's electric chainsaw/polesaw is. However, if I were to go out and buy a polesaw today, it would be electric. I'm sure there's lighter options. But here's my thinking.. I use a polesaw once or twice a year for maybe half an hour. Then it hangs in the garage. A gasser would gum up from not being run and a battery saw would die from the batteries crapping out from infrequent use. An electric motor would outlive me. So that's my choice along with a long cord and my generator if needed.
Some would say a manual saw is what I need and they'd probably be right....then again I could buck logs with a crosscut handsaw and split with an axe... Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> You've already gotten some very good advice. I have a couple apple trees, but of greater use, I have about 1500' of driveway with private/personal responsibility to maintain the utility line clearance. I bought a 3 pole pole saw with both a tri-cut end and a pruning end (Marvin). It is very easy to use with one or two poles.
> 
> View attachment 938913
> 
> 
> When I have to extend the third pole, it becomes a cross-fit worthy work-out. But, I am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 938914


I've got the same Marvin set up, I like it. I have a 1960's Marvin "BULL" Clip. It's a bigger clip with two sets of pullies. I don't know if they even make them any more. It's just some stuff that was on Dad's workbench the last time they moved. We used to trim a big Holly for a customer, back when the poles were made of fir. For years 3 sections would get it. The last time I trimmed it, many, many years ago, it took 4 sections and that was murder. It was an all day job to trim that one, and I was the only one allowed to do it. The other guys would try and duct tale a set of 3' Little Wonder shears to the top pole. It was so uncontrollable, they would lose it, and cut big divots in the tree. Since I was the owners son, I got the job. My neck and shoulder would hurt for a week.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> I know I complained about how heavy the father in law's electric chainsaw/polesaw is. However, if I were to go out and buy a polesaw today, it would be electric. I'm sure there's lighter options. But here's my thinking.. I use a polesaw once or twice a year for maybe half an hour. Then it hangs in the garage. A gasser would gum up from not being run and a battery saw would die from the batteries crapping out from infrequent use. An electric motor would outlive me. So that's my choice along with a long cord and my generator if needed.
> Some would say a manual saw is what I need and they'd probably be right....then again I could buck logs with a crosscut handsaw and split with an axe... Lol
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You did right. When they brought my 12'X40' garage in the guy pointed at a 4" limb here, and a 6" limb there, and said I had to cut them off to clear the roof. Yeah right. When he came back he said, "holy, cow, what did you do?". Every tree within possible reach, I cut off at the ground, hooked a choker to it, and dragged the whole tree out in the field. They were all about 30' tall, Virginia Pines. It took three years and I finally have the field cleaned up. Every time the young guys came to camp, I'd drack a whole dead tree up to the fire ring, and they would cut and burn it. If I had of tried to cut that sticky stuff with 3 sections of a pole saw, they would have found me dead in the middle of the driveway.


----------



## rarefish383

I forget if I posted these pics a week or so back, so here they are again. My neighbor is having 5 big clump Cherries taken down. The tree company sent a 3 man crew out for a couple hours one day. Their Dingo they use to load logs was broke down. They said I could have all the wood, I love Cherry, and they threw what they could lift over the fence. I put the forks on my loader and got 10 loads. My loader is rated at 900 pounds, and I had the rear tires coming off the ground. I figure those ten loads are at least 1 1/2 cord. If you look at the tree they topped out, it's the smallest one in the yard, and there is probably more wood left in the topped out one than what I took. The rest of the story, they are coming back Saturday to finish up, and the Dingo is fixed. They are loading up their dump truck and bringing it to me. Did I mention I love Cherry.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Road with my son today to deliver some packages to care takers at a outfitters place before they are snowed in for the winter. Been driving by it for the last month for work but never stopped, pretty cool place, would definitely be nice to hang out there for awhile, no cell service or electricity, large open lodge with lots of nice wood work, big windows, 2 wood stoves, very nice and quiet. Stopped on the way back to scrounge some lodge pole for my sons shop stoveView attachment 938892
> Tamarack trees are showing some nice colorView attachment 938893


That would be a cool winter time job. I’m assuming they are able to snowmobile in and out?


----------



## svk

Good morning fellows. Been scrambling this week. Between work and a little bit of hunting and trying to get everything ready for deer hunting there has been no time left over. Did a lot of cleaning at my cabin this weekend and went up there yesterday to work on a deer stand. That’s all ready now but I need to wrap it with some sort of camo wrap. I have a bunch of running around today including lunch with a friend and a dinner date and then heading back up to the cabin with a load of supplies. I pick up the kids after school tomorrow and then we’ll spend the next three or four days up there.

In regards to pole saws, I have an older aluminum one that also has the small rope operated pruning tool on the backside of it. I took the rope off of it because I always use the saw. I did our entire private road for the road association and that alone was a mile and a half of roadway because the road is 3/4 mile long. Being the saw is older than me, I figured a new blade was in the works and I have bought a new blade but I’ve now lost it somewhere in my shop. So I need to first find the pole saw and then I will use it with the old blade to trim up around my new deer stand. Such is life LOL. I’m getting a lot of projects done and a lot of sorting and purging done so hopefully somebody I won’t be losing tools and parts in my garages anymore LOL.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I forget if I posted these pics a week or so back, so here they are again. My neighbor is having 5 big clump Cherries taken down. The tree company sent a 3 man crew out for a couple hours one day. Their Dingo they use to load logs was broke down. They said I could have all the wood, I love Cherry, and they threw what they could lift over the fence. I put the forks on my loader and got 10 loads. My loader is rated at 900 pounds, and I had the rear tires coming off the ground. I figure those ten loads are at least 1 1/2 cord. If you look at the tree they topped out, it's the smallest one in the yard, and there is probably more wood left in the topped out one than what I took. The rest of the story, they are coming back Saturday to finish up, and the Dingo is fixed. They are loading up their dump truck and bringing it to me. Did I mention I love Cherry.


Same here. I can't get enough of it. I have one guy who would take every round I can get un-split.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> That would be a cool winter time job. I’m assuming they are able to snowmobile in and out?


Yeah I think it would be great! Yeah think it’s around 15 miles to where road is plowed, outfitter rides in once a month to give them supplies.


----------



## Logger nate

Helped the boss retrieve his log truck yesterday that got stuck last Saturday 
He was trying to haul out the load he lost couple weeks ago
Some logs just don’t want to leave the woods, lol.
Nice view from the top
Grabbed a quick load on the way home


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I think it would be great! Yeah think it’s around 15 miles to where road is plowed, outfitter rides in once a month to give them supplies.


Sounds like a great winter if you have an agreeable, attractive person of the opposite gender to share it with.


----------



## 3000 FPS

svk said:


> Sounds like a great winter if you have an agreeable, attractive person of the opposite gender to share it with.


Yep I have had one of those for 48 years now.


----------



## old CB

48 years shared here too. It makes for a good life.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Congrats to you CB


----------



## svk

Good for you guys!

Mine ended abruptly after 21 years. She literally left me for a used car salesman...and I am certain she'll soon see the error of her ways if she hasn't already. She was pretty but NEVER agreeable LOL.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Sounds like a great winter if you have an agreeable, attractive person of the opposite gender to share it with.


New care takers are from Tennessee, been married 25 years, used to 1” or less snow, said they are excited about the snow, hopefully they still are at 4’ lol. 
Sounds like a good time to me but must not be for everyone, they usually have new care takers every winter, lol.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> New care takers are from Tennessee, been married 25 years, used to 1” or less snow, said they are excited about the snow, hopefully they still are at 4’ lol.


Well that is certainly an ambitious undertaking...be interesting to see how long they last.


Logger nate said:


> they usually have new care takers every winter, lol.


This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm visualizing the snow machine from "the shining" going in to rescue them!

The mountain my cabin is on is basically closed when the snows come after hunting season, as it is not plowed or paved.

Of course, if the Bluestone guys or Timber guys want to use their own heavy equipment to go up there, they do. The timber guys often prefer when the ground is frozen.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I forget if I posted these pics a week or so back, so here they are again. My neighbor is having 5 big clump Cherries taken down. The tree company sent a 3 man crew out for a couple hours one day. Their Dingo they use to load logs was broke down. They said I could have all the wood, I love Cherry, and they threw what they could lift over the fence. I put the forks on my loader and got 10 loads. My loader is rated at 900 pounds, and I had the rear tires coming off the ground. I figure those ten loads are at least 1 1/2 cord. If you look at the tree they topped out, it's the smallest one in the yard, and there is probably more wood left in the topped out one than what I took. The rest of the story, they are coming back Saturday to finish up, and the Dingo is fixed. They are loading up their dump truck and bringing it to me. Did I mention I love Cherry.


Them pics will put a smile on @LondonNeil 's face Joe.


----------



## Haywire

Who needs cherry when you got fir/spruce!


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> I forget if I posted these pics a week or so back, so here they are again. My neighbor is having 5 big clump Cherries taken down. The tree company sent a 3 man crew out for a couple hours one day. Their Dingo they use to load logs was broke down. They said I could have all the wood, I love Cherry, and they threw what they could lift over the fence. I put the forks on my loader and got 10 loads. My loader is rated at 900 pounds, and I had the rear tires coming off the ground. I figure those ten loads are at least 1 1/2 cord. If you look at the tree they topped out, it's the smallest one in the yard, and there is probably more wood left in the topped out one than what I took. The rest of the story, they are coming back Saturday to finish up, and the Dingo is fixed. They are loading up their dump truck and bringing it to me. Did I mention I love Cherry.





farmer steve said:


> Them pics will put a smile on @LondonNeil 's face Joe.





Haywire said:


> Who needs cherry when you got fir/spruce!
> View attachment 939200
> View attachment 939201


Who needs to go up a mountain for fir if you've a neighbour dropping cherry over the fence. That is where it's at! Right there!


----------



## Haywire

LondonNeil said:


> Who needs to go up a mountain for fir if you've a neighbour dropping cherry over the fence. That is where it's at! Right there!


But I live on that mountain, that is my neighbors place! Haha


----------



## MustangMike

This bench will go up to the cabin, near our outdoor fire place. We will sit on it in both directions.

It is Red Oak, 3" thick, 7.5' long, finished with Teak Oil.


----------



## dancan

Haywire said:


> I've had no problems with my Stihl HT 131. It has the 4-mix engine. I prefer Husqvarna saws, but zee Germans did alright with this one.


I've been using a km110 at the golfcourse with the polesaw attachment and have been using up to 2 extension and was happy .
Just got a km131 , it works better


----------



## woodchip rookie

3000 FPS do you handload?


----------



## Haywire

dancan said:


> I've been using a km110 at the golfcourse with the polesaw attachment and have been using up to 2 extension and was happy .
> Just got a km131 , it works better


Yeah, that little engine's got good torque.


----------



## dancan

The manual only recommends one extension,,,, Pfffft .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> The manual only recommends one extension,,,, Pfffft .


One of the reasons I considered buying the echo is because I was under the impression you could add extensions to them. I got a great deal on the stihl used, that was a no brainer for my first gas powered pole saw; figured I'd just go from there, I'm still there lol. 
I know one thing, after having one I certainly don't want to be without one, so many places I use it.


----------



## Cody

Logger nate said:


> Road with my son today to deliver some packages to care takers at a outfitters place before they are snowed in for the winter. Been driving by it for the last month for work but never stopped, pretty cool place, would definitely be nice to hang out there for awhile, no cell service or electricity, large open lodge with lots of nice wood work, big windows, 2 wood stoves, very nice and quiet. Stopped on the way back to scrounge some lodge pole for my sons shop stoveView attachment 938892
> Tamarack trees are showing some nice colorView attachment 938893



We planted some Tamaracks along with our spruce trees, hoping for some good color. Plan on putting in some quaking aspens and a few birch trees maybe as well. if we can't move out west we'll bring it here! I should probably make a scrounging related post some day.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> We planted some Tamaracks along with our spruce trees, hoping for some good color. Plan on putting in some quaking aspens and a few birch trees maybe as well. if we can't move out west we'll bring it here! I should probably make a scrounging related post some day.


Where you at.
I planted a bunch of Norway Spruce here, no tamarack yet though.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Where you at.
> I planted a bunch of Norway Spruce here, no tamarack yet though.


Watch out for Canadians and Montanans.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> This bench will go up to the cabin, near our outdoor fire place. We will sit on it in both directions.
> 
> It is Red Oak, 3" thick, 7.5' long, finished with Teak Oil.


Mike, keep us posted on how the finish holds up? Nothing I've tried holds up long outside. Here's my fire pit bench, much the same as yours. I hung the mill on a ladder to cut the notches in the rounds. The bench came out almost perfectly square to the notches, I just hit them with a flap disc. This one is about ten years old and is holding up well. I put the rounds on square concrete pavers to keep it out of the dirt. They have a little rot starting at the base, but will take a long time to become un serviceable. You could get a dumpster in a bag for $29 at Lowes. I use them to cover everything I leave outside. The two people sitting on the ends even get a beer can holder.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> One of the reasons I considered buying the echo is because I was under the impression you could add extensions to them. I got a great deal on the stihl used, that was a no brainer for my first gas powered pole saw; figured I'd just go from there, I'm still there lol.
> I know one thing, after having one I certainly don't want to be without one, so many places I use it.


I have a Corona manual pole pruner and a stihl gas one even though I'm an echo guy. The stihl works great just hard on the old shoulders. Wish it could reach another 3-5' being a lil guy at 5'4".


----------



## svk

Deerhunters eve. I need to do some trimming around the new Deerstand and wrap it with camo wrap and then I’m done out in the woods. Then a lot of organizing around the cabin and then go home and grab more stuff and feed the cats and get the kids.


----------



## Brufab

Goodluck on the deer hunt! Post pics of any success!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Deerhunters eve. I need to do some trimming around the new Deerstand and wrap it with camo wrap and then I’m done out in the woods. Then a lot of organizing around the cabin and then go home and grab more stuff and feed the cats and get the kids.


Good luck tommorrow Steve. Out turkey hunting this morning. Only seeing deer.  Jumped a doe and 8 pt buck. The buck is standing just behind the doe about 30 yards in the woods.


----------



## svk

We are certainly not overrun with deer due to wolf overpopulation but there are a few bucks. I’ll have myself and one son in one stand and another son in the woods a couple hundred yards away. We’ll do our best.


----------



## 3000 FPS

woodchip rookie said:


> 3000 FPS do you handload?


Yes I do. I have done alot of calibers.


----------



## MustangMike

The best colors around here come from Sugar Maple ... yellow, orange, red and green can all be on the same tree at the same time!

Unfortunately, some years are much better than others, and there seem to be fewer and fewer Sugar Maples!

I also remember back in Kindergarten we would stick the seeds on our noses! That two room wooden structure is now designated as an historic site, and my Dad always just called it a fire trap!


----------



## MustangMike

About the only stuff that seems to last does not do justice to the wood grain ... I like the semi transparent stain from HD (Chocolate).

The good thing about the teak oil (seems to be holding up well so far on my wheelbarrow handles) is you can re apply it w/o sanding, so it should make it a lot easier.

It also claims to penetrate the wood, then harden, which I found appealing! We will see. This is the first year I'm using it.


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally gave in and started the wood boiler for the season. Cleaned it out good and changed out 3 fire bricks. I would have started it sooner but I had the wood shed blocked with wood the had to be split. Wood stove was just fine at nights, I tend to run it at the beginning and end of heating season as well as Holidays just for looks.


----------



## LondonNeil

My experience with teak oil, didn't last the winter well at all


----------



## SS396driver

Heard a tree fall during the nor Easter last week . Went to look today between hunting stints . Found it not sure what it is I'm thinking Hickory but not sure


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> The best colors around here come from Sugar Maple ... yellow, orange, red and green can all be on the same tree at the same time!





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> One of the reasons I considered buying the echo is because I was under the impression you could add extensions to them.


 In other threads, some people have shared an opinion that they think the larger diameter ECHO shaft may be sturdier, and less prone to damage.

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

SS396driver said:


> Heard a tree fall during the nor Easter last week . Went to look today between hunting stints . Found it not sure what it is I'm thinking Hickory but not sureView attachment 939487
> View attachment 939488
> View attachment 939489


Looks like maybe some type of maple to me. Almost sugar maple.


----------



## SS396driver

Lee192233 said:


> Looks like maybe some type of maple to me. Almost sugar maple.


My be a maple problem is no leaves on the tree and there are at least a dozen different type leaves on the ground around it .


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking Red Maple, but so hard to tell from pics, even tough sometimes from actual trees!


----------



## Brufab

Goodluck on the deer hunt! Post pics of any success


SS396driver said:


> Heard a tree fall during the nor Easter last week . Went to look today between hunting stints . Found it not sure what it is I'm thinking Hickory but not sureView attachment 939487
> View attachment 939488
> View attachment 939489


Looking like maple. Or atleast the maple I see in the thumb area in michigan


----------



## Haywire

Scrounged up a little load of pine and larch.. Really nice out today, almost 50°.


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> Heard a tree fall during the nor Easter last week . Went to look today between hunting stints . Found it not sure what it is I'm thinking Hickory but not sureView attachment 939487
> View attachment 939488
> View attachment 939489


It's maple. Looks most like red maple, as has already been said.


----------



## Philbert

Air Fryer Blooming Onion

First try: C+, but promising. 
Recipes on Google

Philbert


----------



## steved

Some ash, on the new old truck...lots of ash available because of the emerald ash beetle.


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> Where you at.
> I planted a bunch of Norway Spruce here, no tamarack yet though.



Two counties down and three over in NW Iowa. I planted two rows of the white spruce and one row of the tamaracks. I have intentions on cutting the middle row of spruce trees out when they get to the right size. Still want a couple rows of hybrid willows until the spruce/tamaracks provide enough of a windbreak, if ever. It hasn't been easy getting trees to grow the last two years.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> Two counties down and three over in NW Iowa. I planted two rows of the white spruce and one row of the tamaracks. I have intentions on cutting the middle row of spruce trees out when they get to the right size. Still want a couple rows of hybrid willows until the spruce/tamaracks provide enough of a windbreak, if ever. It hasn't been easy getting trees to grow the last two years.


Nice, LOL.
Looked a wee bit chilly over there the other morning, I saw 23 in some areas, we mad it down to 26 near me. I planted 2 rows and plan on cutting some out as well. Ours are under the shade of all the trees there so they are growing very slow, but they've made it through a winter and a real dry spell so I think they'll start to flourish soon. Also now that I'm building the barn I will thin out the trees a lot more in that area to let the sunlight in as we won't be able to see the rd where the barn is anyway, which is why I left the other trees there. I have 8-10 good sized trees to take out there .

Barn progress.
Did some grading inside today, removed quite a bit of dirt, also grabbed another bunk of 1/2 OSB. I figure I'd take the 10% off by buying 58+ sheets and if they go up in price I can sell them for more than I paid, if they go down I can return them and get my money back. Win win I figure.
Paid for the trusses and the rest of the lumber to build the eves, bracing, and for the facia . They will be here Tuesday, then I have to bust it out so I can get shingles on it right away.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Some ash, on the new old truck...lots of ash available because of the emerald ash beetle.
> 
> View attachment 939549
> 
> 
> View attachment 939550


Looks great.
I can see it now. Hey honey, did you move my wedges, they were right here the other day .


----------



## chipper1

Because the page #...


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> It's maple. Looks most like red maple, as has already been said.


Maple also. Branch structure shows it.
But I'm waiting for @Logger nate to give us his opinion .


----------



## Ambull01

Going to finally finish cutting up that tree I cut down a couple months ago (or was it just a month ago?). Was waiting for the tick season to end. 
Have a few more trees to cut down, nothing too big. I'll post pics when I'm done so you guys can critique my wedges.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Watch out for Canadians and Montanans.


I will be, I see @dancan "ed" my post about them .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> In other threads, some people have shared an opinion that they think the larger diameter ECHO shaft may be sturdier, and less prone to damage.
> 
> Philbert


I remember seeing that too.
Most everyone I've seen comment on them or that I've personally talked to likes them.
Not long before I bought mine I missed an echo on Craigslist that needed some work for $60 .


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Maple also. Branch structure shows it.
> But I'm waiting for @Logger nate to give us his opinion .


I'm more curious as to what that funny black barked tree is laying next to the maple?


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I'm more curious as to what that funny black barked tree is laying next to the maple?


Hollow ribbed ironwood.
For your burning pleasure .


----------



## Haywire

chipper1 said:


> Hollow ribbed ironwood.
> For your burning pleasure .


I've heard that stuff causes chimney fires.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> I've heard that stuff causes chimney fires.


Maybe you're thinking of the hollow ribbed softwood .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Maple also. Branch structure shows it.
> But I'm waiting for @Logger nate to give us his opinion .


Looks like firewood to me
And yeah the one next to it looks like maple


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Hollow ribbed ironwood.
> For your burning pleasure .


That's funny as hell!


----------



## Lee192233

Did a little scrounging at the recycling center.


I've been looking for a camp stove.


----------



## svk

Been out hunting today. Had to get up early to drive my oldest son to work so despite the late sunrise I’ve been up since 5.

No deer sighted yet. It’s a beautiful day but quite windy which isn’t the best for deer hunting.


----------



## muad

Was finally able to make a trip down into the woods today. Haven't cut/split a load at all this season. 

Fell a couple small saplings that were in the way (elm and mulberry), and then bucked up two ash and one locust that the wind blew down for me. First load from the bigger of the two ash, still have 8-12 small rounds from the top to split up, hoping to continue tomorrow. 

I hope y'all are well, it's almost time for our first fire of the season (it's been pretty warm so far, this time last year I was already burning).


----------



## SS396driver

Is it scrounging on your own property? Dead ash had to come down it was leaning towards the barn . Dodge had no problem pulling it in 4 low . And of course the deer had to check out what I was doing


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> Is it scrounging on your own property? Dead ash had to come down it was leaning towards the barn . Dodge had no problem pulling it in 4 low . And of course the deer had to check out what I was doing View attachment 939704
> View attachment 939705
> View attachment 939712


Nice work! It's all fun and games till it's time to pick up the sticks. Those dead ash branches just shatter when they hit the ground. Most of the ash in michigan is gone now but I am seeing some regrowth coming back. Hope the emerald ash borer doesn't take them as well. Sad to see trees disappear from invasive species. Ash was the one tree that didn't need much time to season to burn.


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> Nice work! It's all fun and games till it's time to pick up the sticks. Those dead ash branches just shatter when they hit the ground. Most of the ash in michigan is gone now but I am seeing some regrowth coming back. Hope the emerald ash borer doesn't take them as well. Sad to see trees disappear from invasive species. Ash was the one tree that didn't need much time to season to burn.


Yellow Poplar burns when it's green, and there's no shortage of free polar in this state!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Because the page #...
> View attachment 939579
> View attachment 939581
> View attachment 939582


Perfect. When we hit 365, throw mine up there and shine her up.


----------



## Brufab

Lionsfan said:


> Yellow Poplar burns when it's green, and there's no shortage of free polar in this state!


Guess i will have to look up yellow poplar. I think what we call popple in michigan is actually saw tooth aspen and quaking aspen.


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> Guess i will have to look up yellow poplar. I think what we call popple in michigan is actually saw tooth aspen and quaking aspen.


Quaking Aspen would be the correct name, but most folks around here, even guys that spent their entire working career harvesting timber, call it "popple".


----------



## MustangMike

I think that is much lower on the BTU charts than Ash.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Perfect. When we hit 365, throw mine up there and shine her up.


Honestly I forgot about that saw .
I'll do that, I'll spray it down with wd-40 and leave it all on for you lol.
Reminds me of a guy I know who would spray a faded car down with tire dressing, sure looked good for the first few days after he sold it .
3,365 should be here in no later than the beginning of next week, I'm sure all the deer/hunting post will be coming in real soon.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Yellow Poplar burns when it's green, and there's no shortage of free polar in this state!


Saw a round of it laying on the sidewalk in town today at the main intersection all day today. I drove by it 12 times, it moved from the middle of the sidewalk to just off the sidewalk, no-one wants that stuff unless they have an OWB and even then they don't really want it lol.


Brufab said:


> Ash was the one tree that didn't need much time to season to burn.


Black locust  .

You guys won't believe what I did today.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> I think that is much lower on the BTU charts than Ash.


No doubt and with each passing year even when covered in the pile starts to turn punky. But it's everywhere and we all burn it


----------



## Brufab

Wikipedia says the yellow poplar (tulip tree) makes it to Southern Michigan but I don't think I seen one before. Have to keep my eye out for one. Maybe I mistook smaller ones for dogwood. I didn't know much about them till this thread. Anything with tulips is worth investigating IMO


----------



## rarefish383

Saturday was a Very Cherry day. This is what's left of the three smaller trees my neighbor is having taken down, the two biggest are still left.












Then as a warm up for Saturday, on Friday my climber gave me a hand working on 3 trees in WV for another friend of mine. I met Rodney here on the Employment Forum. He was just getting started with his new company. Now he's doing well, but still gives me a hand if I need it. He lives in Southern MD, I'm in Western MD, and the job was in WV. 4 hour trip each way. He took down a big dead Ash that was close enough it could hit my friends 150 year old farm house if it fell, elevated a big maple from over the farm house, then went to my friends neighbors and topped about 30' out of a big Spruce between his current house and his family's old 2 story log house. Left my house at 6:30 AM, stopped for breakfast at my favorite Family Diner, got on the job around 10:30. Finished everything and ate lunch about 3, was back to my house by 7:15. Rodney still had an hour and a half drive home. I only got pics of the Ash, should have got some of the Spruce, it was pretty cool. Best part of the job was every thing stayed where it landed, no clean up.


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday was a Very Cherry day. This is what's left of the three smaller trees my neighbor is having taken down, the two biggest are still left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then as a warm up for Saturday, on Friday my climber gave me a hand working on 3 trees in WV for another friend of mine. I met Rodney here on the Employment Forum. He was just getting started with his new company. Now he's doing well, but still gives me a hand if I need it. He lives in Southern MD, I'm in Western MD, and the job was in WV. 4 hour trip each way. He took down a big dead Ash that was close enough it could hit my friends 150 year old farm house if it fell, elevated a big maple from over the farm house, then went to my friends neighbors and topped about 30' out of a big Spruce between his current house and his family's old 2 story log house. Left my house at 6:30 AM, stopped for breakfast at my favorite Family Diner, got on the job around 10:30. Finished everything and ate lunch about 3, was back to my house by 7:15. Rodney still had an hour and a half drive home. I only got pics of the Ash, should have got some of the Spruce, it was pretty cool. Best part of the job was every thing stayed where it landed, no clean up.


Thats alot of !


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> Wikipedia says the yellow poplar (tulip tree) makes it to Southern Michigan but I don't think I seen one before. Have to keep my eye out for one. Maybe I mistook smaller ones for dogwood. I didn't know much about them till this thread. Anything with tulips is worth investigating IMO



Truth be known, Tulip (or Poplar as it is sold in lumber stores) is really neither, it is a Magnolia tree, and in the spring will have flowers on the top that usually no one ever sees. It had a greenish hue in the heart wood.

There used to not be many around here, but now they are fairly common (don't see ANY at my upstate property in the Catskills). They look a lot like Ash trees, but grow much faster, are usually even straighter, and are larger. Almost seems like they are replacing the Ash.

They are a soft hardwood that is easier to work than other hardwoods, and are more stable (resist warping) than most hardwoods, so they have their fans. Danial Boone had a very long dough out canoe that was made from one. I believe it may have been 26', but can't find the reference at the moment.


----------



## MustangMike

The only reason it is often referred to as "tulip" is due to the shape of its leaves.


----------



## MustangMike

The GoSaw blade I got at HD online ($15 delivered) works well. I did have to enlarge the one hole with a 5/16 drill bit (no big deal), and I don't know how long it will last, but for the money I like it!









DocaPole GoSaw Spare Blade DP_Gosaw_Blade01 - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com


----------



## svk

Good morning.

Pulled the trigger on a spike buck yesterday afternoon. Had to track it for a bit but we got it. My 14yo son was a huge help in tracking. I’m out with both boys this morning. My oldest and I saw two does earlier but this is a buck only area. We’ve seen those pair of does now 5 times in 24 hours so it’s good they are hanging out here.


----------



## svk

I’ve been scrolling gunbroker as I sit out here. Prices on guns sure have gone nuts. Although that means mine have all gone up too.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I’ve been scrolling gunbroker as I sit out here. Prices on guns sure have gone nuts. Although that means mine have all gone up too.


Do you guys do any grunting for bucks up that way Steve? I'm sure your post rut up there but it never hurts to see if they will come in. Good luck and congrats on the spike.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Do you guys do any grunting for bucks up that way Steve? I'm sure your post rut up there but it never hurts to see if they will come in. Good luck and congrats on the spike.


Thank you!

Not really. From what I know, grunting and or rattling doesn’t work in areas with very sparse deer populations. I do carry the grunt call with me as it can be used to stop a trotting deer.


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Nice work! It's all fun and games till it's time to pick up the sticks. Those dead ash branches just shatter when they hit the ground. Most of the ash in michigan is gone now but I am seeing some regrowth coming back. Hope the emerald ash borer doesn't take them as well. Sad to see trees disappear from invasive species. Ash was the one tree that didn't need much time to season to burn.


I don’t pick up the sticks . I do the heavy cutting and splitting wife takes care of the sticks


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> I don’t pick up the sticks . I do the heavy cutting and splitting wife takes care of the sticks View attachment 939898
> View attachment 939899


I'm trying to convince the wife to get pregnant just for this exact scenario


----------



## hamish

A strange benefit of the defoliation caused by the gypsy moth this year. 21" laptop as reference. Normally all pur leaves are on the ground by now, some of the forest are as green as can be with Zogger trees with leaves as big as your head.


----------



## Brufab

That's the wife. My apologies I thought that might of been your kid, I guess I should of looked harder. I didn't zoom in. Congrats on having an amazing partner in life that enjoys the same things you do looks like a hell of a worker.


----------



## Brufab

Every ONCE in a GREAT while the wife will throw a few chips with the cs-400. It's the only saw I got she can start.


----------



## Brufab

hamish said:


> A strange benefit of the defoliation caused by the gypsy moth this year. 21" laptop as reference. Normally all pur leaves are on the ground by now, some of the forest are as green as can be with Zogger trees with leaves as big as your head.


It's still pretty green here in the thumb area in michigan. Upnorth at my cottage the moths defoilaged alotnof trees by July. Oaks and popples were stripped bare. Probly the worst i seen in 35 years. Even my house and shed and outbuildings were full of them. At night it sounded like rain from all the poop dropping


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> That's the wife. My apologies I thought that might of been your kid, I guess I should of looked harder. I didn't zoom in. Congrats on having an amazing partner in life that enjoys the same things you do looks like a hell of a worker.


Yup she works hard around here


Brufab said:


> Every ONCE in a GREAT while the wife will throw a few chips with the cs-400. It's the only saw I got she can start.


I bought her one last Christmas


----------



## Brufab

That's friggn awesome!!!! Heck yeah


----------



## svk

IIRC SS’s lady is into fitness and can probably outwork many dudes!


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> IIRC SS’s lady is into fitness and can probably outwork many dudes!


I agree!!!!!!!!! Wow! Handling the husky like a seasoned pro!


----------



## dancan

hamish said:


> A strange benefit of the defoliation caused by the gypsy moth this year. 21" laptop as reference. Normally all pur leaves are on the ground by now, some of the forest are as green as can be with Zogger trees with leaves as big as your head.











Acer pensylvanicum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brufab

dancan said:


> Acer pensylvanicum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Neat they are in a small spot in northern michigan.


----------



## Brufab

Sugar maples are still green except for the ones that have disease. The yellow one has some type of scab on the leafs dark black spots


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> IIRC SS’s lady is into fitness and can probably outwork many dudes!


She a personal trainer


----------



## dancan

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/second-world-war-marjorie-stetson-japan-1.6239427



A story that needs to be remembered .


----------



## Brufab

dancan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/second-world-war-marjorie-stetson-japan-1.6239427
> 
> 
> 
> A story that needs to be remembered .


That's a very intense story. Thanks for sharing dancan. Women were an integral part of every war effort.


----------



## rarefish383

Were leaving for Tulsa tomorrow so I had a lot to do. The time change helped. I was at my friends house at 8:30 to mow his 7 acre field. Battery on his 60" Z-Turn was dead. Took about an hour to get it running. Field was way taller than i expected, took about 4 hours to mow. Got home about 1:30 and jumped into the Cherry pile. Finished about 6:15. All done, court clean, all the saw dust blown/swept up. Couple mongo chunks I didn't feel like messing with. If the tree guys finish the job while we are out in Tulsa, I'll only have two days to clean up that pile before I take off to WV for deer season.


----------



## rarefish383

The little round piece is a pretty big cookie I was using to lay logs on to keep from cutting into the dirt. The big chunk is wider than my 4' bucket. I tried to pin it against the bank and force it in the bucket, no way, no how. It'll be there when I get home in 10 days.


----------



## Cowboy254

tomalophicon said:


> I just got a Makita 36v powerhead which includes a pole saw and extension. This thing is great for what I need. Around the yard pruning limbs etc.
> I even use it to cut up big limbs into firewood from a standing position!
> The battery lasts ages and the bonus is it has attachments for hedge trimmers, string trimmers and even a blower.



Sounds interesting! What is the reach on the pole saw?


----------



## Jeffkrib

rarefish383 said:


> Saturday was a Very Cherry day. This is what's left of the three smaller trees my neighbor is having taken down, the two biggest are still left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then as a warm up for Saturday, on Friday my climber gave me a hand working on 3 trees in WV for another friend of mine. I met Rodney here on the Employment Forum. He was just getting started with his new company. Now he's doing well, but still gives me a hand if I need it. He lives in Southern MD, I'm in Western MD, and the job was in WV. 4 hour trip each way. He took down a big dead Ash that was close enough it could hit my friends 150 year old farm house if it fell, elevated a big maple from over the farm house, then went to my friends neighbors and topped about 30' out of a big Spruce between his current house and his family's old 2 story log house. Left my house at 6:30 AM, stopped for breakfast at my favorite Family Diner, got on the job around 10:30. Finished everything and ate lunch about 3, was back to my house by 7:15. Rodney still had an hour and a half drive home. I only got pics of the Ash, should have got some of the Spruce, it was pretty cool. Best part of the job was every thing stayed where it landed, no clean up.


Looks like just getting to the base of that tree is half the battle.


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> Sounds interesting! What is the reach on the pole saw?


With the extension piece it's 2.9m. You can add as many extensions you want until the thing becomes limp. Though I imagine 2 extensions would be your limit, giving you 4m of reach.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> Looks like just getting to the base of that tree is half the battle.


I put the can’t hook by one of the base pieces, handle is 52”, and the last two trees are bigger.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> I put the can’t hook by one of the base pieces, handle is 52”, and the last two trees are bigger.


Any saw logs in the mix? It'd be a shame to waste something that big as firewood if there were.


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> I put the can’t hook by one of the base pieces, handle is 52”, and the last two trees are bigger.


That's some gigantic wood. Trees must be 150+ years old!!!


----------



## chipper1

I've been doing some reverse firewood scrounging the last week, sold the whole split pile, the back half which was pure black locust for my woodshed for the 2024-25 season . Then to get my last seasoned cord I only had 2/3 cord left in the split pile so I pulled a 1/3 cord out of the woodshed for next yrs season. An I still haven't talked to the only person I've committed to suppling, and older widow. If she needs wood I still have 3 cord in the woodshed for next season I'll load up for here . I'm fine with that since I have the two nice piles of black locust I cut this spring I can cut/split and reload it right back up. That would also help me out by giving a bit more room to grade the drive. Now that the split pile is gone I can take down the trees in that area, that will help so I can do some driveway grading right there(for the two by the drive). I also cut a half cord of the black locust I cut this spring and split/delivered it, need to do another half cord today yet.
This is 4 and 2/3 cord, it's about a 1/3 of what I started out with this spring(last pic).


----------



## Brufab

Damn your the GODFATHER of  holy heck!


----------



## Brufab

I better scrounge around and find a pic of my 3 cord pile


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I've been doing some reverse firewood scrounging the last week, sold the whole split pile, the back half which was pure black locust for my woodshed for the 2024-25 season . Then to get my last seasoned cord I only had 2/3 cord left in the split pile so I pulled a 1/3 cord out of the woodshed for next yrs season. An I still haven't talked to the only person I've committed to suppling, and older widow. If she needs wood I still have 3 cord in the woodshed for next season I'll load up for here . I'm fine with that since I have the two nice piles of black locust I cut this spring I can cut/split and reload it right back up. That would also help me out by giving a bit more room to grade the drive. Now that the split pile is gone I can take down the trees in that area, that will help so I can do some driveway grading right there(for the two by the drive). I also cut a half cord of the black locust I cut this spring and split/delivered it, need to do another half cord today yet.
> This is 4 and 2/3 cord, it's about a 1/3 of what I started out with this spring(last pic).
> View attachment 940119
> View attachment 940120
> 
> View attachment 940121


Pile started off with red oak and dead ash, then finished up with a mix of oak ash maple popple birch. Pile is 5 rows deep 5' high and about 12' long. Chipper1 has me beat though


----------



## muad

Nice wood piles/stacks gents.

My third bay (24-25's wood) is almost full. Stacked a good load of ash in there yesterday, which finished off the third stack and started the 4th (each bay holds 4 stacks at approx. .65-.75 cord each).

Hope to have it full by this weekend, then I have two buddies that need wood.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Damn your the GODFATHER of  holy heck!


Thanks, but there are lots of guys who have me beat  .


----------



## LondonNeil

Brufab said:


> Pile started off with red oak and dead ash, then finished up with a mix of oak ash maple popple birch. Pile is 5 rows deep 5' high and about 12' long. Chipper1 has me beat though


that's one of the nice things about this thread. There is a huge mix here from people selling it as a serious business, those selling as a fair bit of cash on top of their main business, those selling a few cords to pay for the saws/spitter etc they need themselves, those that don't sell (yet haha!) all the way down to guys doing a couple of cords or less. we share ideas and tips and have a laugh though, I've learnt loads and do decent job of putting up firewood these days.....Joined about 7 years ago when i got my 1st stove and it was really hard work to put up not quite 2 cord...i couldn't believe the amounts some people here used at first. Now ive 2 stoves, heat solely with wood, supply mum too although she only burns for ambiance/back up, and I put up 5 cord a year and have 2 years wood CSS. All done with 2 saws and a variety of axes (AAD struck...I blame steve, dan, joe and clarence for that mainly  )


----------



## Brufab

LondonNeil said:


> that's one of the nice things about this thread. There is a huge mix here from people selling it as a serious business, those selling as a fair bit of cash on top of their main business, those selling a few cords to pay for the saws/spitter etc they need themselves, those that don't sell (yet haha!) all the way down to guys doing a couple of cords or less. we share ideas and tips and have a laugh though, I've learnt loads and do decent job of putting up firewood these days.....Joined about 7 years ago when i got my 1st stove and it was really hard work to put up not quite 2 cord...i couldn't believe the amounts some people here used at first. Now ive 2 stoves, heat solely with wood, supply mum too although she only burns for ambiance/back up, and I put up 5 cord a year and have 2 years wood CSS. All done with 2 saws and a variety of axes (AAD struck...I blame steve, dan, joe and clarence for that mainly  )


That's funny! And way to go London neil!!! Half the time I'm like firewood is alot of work the other half I'm like hell yea this is alot of fun


----------



## MustangMike

Hunted late this afternoon from my favorite local place. I use a climbing tree stand, and have taken deer from the same tree 4 of the last 5 years, always right before dark, including a 7 pt with the Cross Bow in 2019, a 4 point with the Cross Bow in 2017 and an 8 pt with the MZ in 2016.

But alas, the tree is just getting too fat to climb safely, I'll have to relocate to a suitable tree that is as close as possible. I did go up and down it, but it was just a little sketchy!

I did see 3 deer, and it was right as it was getting dark, saw them moving slowly and could not even make out what they were, but likely does.

Well, I was glad I at least saw something, beats not seeing anything, and means the EHD did not take them all!

Plan to be up at the Cabin Wed, Thurs this week.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Hunted late this afternoon from my favorite local place. I use a climbing tree stand, and have taken deer from the same tree 4 of the last 5 years, always right before dark, including a 7 pt with the Cross Bow in 2019, a 4 point with the Cross Bow in 2017 and an 8 pt with the MZ in 2016.
> 
> But alas, the tree is just getting too fat to climb safely, I'll have to relocate to a suitable tree that is as close as possible. I did go up and down it, but it was just a little sketchy!
> 
> I did see 3 deer, and it was right as it was getting dark, saw them moving slowly and could not even make out what they were, but likely does.
> 
> Well, I was glad I at least saw something, beats not seeing anything, and means the EHD did not take them all!
> 
> Plan to be up at the Cabin Wed, Thurs this week.


Is it on your own property? Ever consider a permanent or strap on tree stand on your favorite tree?


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> Hunted late this afternoon from my favorite local place. I use a climbing tree stand, and have taken deer from the same tree 4 of the last 5 years, always right before dark, including a 7 pt with the Cross Bow in 2019, a 4 point with the Cross Bow in 2017 and an 8 pt with the MZ in 2016.
> 
> But alas, the tree is just getting too fat to climb safely, I'll have to relocate to a suitable tree that is as close as possible. I did go up and down it, but it was just a little sketchy!
> 
> I did see 3 deer, and it was right as it was getting dark, saw them moving slowly and could not even make out what they were, but likely does.
> 
> Well, I was glad I at least saw something, beats not seeing anything, and means the EHD did not take them all!
> 
> Plan to be up at the Cabin Wed, Thurs this week.


Thats great to hear. I agree just seeing something makes it that much better. The bigger bucks around me have gone into nocturnal mode based on recent trail cam pics. The smaller ones I'm picking up all thru the day


----------



## venture

Craigslist is a good source to find wood in the free section


----------



## Brufab

venture said:


> Craigslist is a good source to find wood in the free section


I also see guys scrounging firewood where the power companies have arborists maintaining the power lines. Trouble is they cut it in weird lengths so if you don't mind stacking and burning odd lengths it's a good way to go if it's close to the road.


----------



## ken morgan

covid put a hell of a crimp on my scrounging activities. normally i scrounge about 3 cords a year for myself, a cord or two for my older neighbor and 1 cord for a Widow that lives down the road (she is only there until early November and comes back in late March so 1 cord is enough for her needs.) . this year I managed right at 1.5 cords.. thankfully due to covid Mrs. Takaichi had not burned any and Mr. Hirakawa had managed to barely scrounge enough for his own needs... I see myself burning some kerosene next year at this rate.


----------



## svk

ken morgan said:


> covid put a hell of a crimp on my scrounging activities. normally i scrounge about 3 cords a year for myself, a cord or two for my older neighbor and 1 cord for a Widow that lives down the road (she is only there until early November and comes back in late March so 1 cord is enough for her needs.) . this year I managed right at 1.5 cords.. thankfully due to covid Mrs. Takaichi had not burned any and Mr. Hirakawa had managed to barely scrounge enough for his own needs... I see myself burning some kerosene next year at this rate.


Sorry to hear. Did you get covid or what prevented you from scrounging?


----------



## MustangMike

My hunting property is hours away upstate, when I hunt locally it is either on public land or other peoples' private land, so I use a climbing tree stand to leave as little evidence as possible that I was there.

I also like, that at 69, I can still do it every year. I also think a lot of those ladder stands make a lot more noise when you climb them.

Also, my Summit climber is so comfortable when it is adjusted right that I can sit still longer than in most other stands.

I will likely just find a smaller tree and keep using it for as long as I can.

The climbing part is really not that hard, it is just getting into and out of it that can be challenging, especially if the tree broadens out down low. My seat section has the full rail around it, so you have to start by getting up on the side of the platform and step through the rail to get into position (and reverse coming down). The full rail lets me use it w/o harnesses, which I have no interest in using.


----------



## svk

I have wanted to get a nice climber but never had. Had a cheap one that was a bear to use. I think I used it once then sold it on craigslist.

My deer seasons are polarized. I either get one on the first day (last two years) or I hunt the entire season and end up skunked. I really need to go back to getting the multi season license so you can bow/rifle/muzzleload till you get one.


----------



## Iffykid

SS396driver said:


> Yup she works hard around here
> 
> I bought her one last Christmas View attachment 939915
> View attachment 939916


Buy her some PPE


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My hunting property is hours away upstate, when I hunt locally it is either on public land or other peoples' private land, so I use a climbing tree stand to leave as little evidence as possible that I was there.
> 
> I also like, that at 69, I can still do it every year. I also think a lot of those ladder stands make a lot more noise when you climb them.
> 
> Also, my Summit climber is so comfortable when it is adjusted right that I can sit still longer than in most other stands.
> 
> I will likely just find a smaller tree and keep using it for as long as I can.
> 
> The climbing part is really not that hard, it is just getting into and out of it that can be challenging, especially if the tree broadens out down low. My seat section has the full rail around it, so you have to start by getting up on the side of the platform and step through the rail to get into position (and reverse coming down). The full rail lets me use it w/o harnesses, which I have no interest in using.


How big of a tree will it climb safely Mike.


----------



## chipper1

Just had half a semi trailer load of softwood dropped at the house, pictures coming in a bit.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> How big of a tree will it climb safely Mike.


I have a old summit Saber climbing stand I think probly 16-18" max. I only use the stand for tree work if I want to cable a tree I will use the stand to put a cable up in it for the winch.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> I have a old summit Saber climbing stand I think probly 16-18" max. I only use the stand for tree work if I want to cable a tree I will use the stand to put a cable up in it for the winch.


What kind of winch do you have.
I don't know if I've ever been in a climbing stand before. A buddy of mine used to have 50 acres right across from a DNR hunting access point that had about 50 acres, he was always finding stands on his place.


----------



## chipper1

Half a trailer of softwood, it's gone up a lot in price since I started scrounging lol.
Not sure how many cords, but there is 75 bottom "cords"  .


----------



## Brufab

12,500# one from Northern tool. I wouldn't try pulling a hard lean on a real big tree the opposite way but so far so good on directing trees where I want them to go


----------



## Brufab

Looks like my build site


chipper1 said:


> Half a trailer of softwood, it's gone up a lot in price since I started scrounging lol.
> Not sure how many cords, but there is 75 bottom "cords"  .
> View attachment 940309
> 
> View attachment 940310


Looks like what I had going around in the year glad prices have come down


----------



## Brufab

She's done now 30x56


----------



## Brufab

Been a battle with water this year. Goes from no rain to too much rain in the second half of this year. This is the house site.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> What kind of winch do you have.
> I don't know if I've ever been in a climbing stand before. A buddy of mine used to have 50 acres right across from a DNR hunting access point that had about 50 acres, he was always finding stands on his place.


This is what I have been using. It's a 12k pound.


----------



## panolo

farmer steve said:


> Do you guys do any grunting for bucks up that way Steve? I'm sure your post rut up there but it never hurts to see if they will come in. Good luck and congrats on the spike.


We do a bunch more grunting and rattling a few hours south of Steve. I've rattled or gruntled in a couple this year. Just nothing big. My nephew estrus sprayed and grunted in a 8 pointer on Sunday. Once he uploads the video I'll link it. Was chasing a doe and she lost him in the thick brush. My nephew grunted him and had just sprayed, He came in on a dead run and stopped 17 yards out.


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> This is what I have been using. It's a 12k pound.





chipper1 said:


> What kind of winch do you have.
> I don't know if I've ever been in a climbing stand before. A buddy of mine used to have 50 acres right across from a DNR hunting access point that had about 50 acres, he was always finding stands on his place.


This is the type of stand I have it's probly 25+ years old. Summit Saber. The new ones look alot nicer. They are alil sketchy and I recommend a harness while climbing. Not an all day stand by any means. After about 3 4 hours I'm done. Small seat and I'm a little guy 5'4". The newer ones seem alot nicer and can be bought new for 100-200$ I bought the summit because it was made out of steel. I didn't feel to good being in an aluminum one 20-25' in the air. Especially climbing up the tree in the dark. Always worried about the aluminum cracking or a bad weld.


----------



## Philbert

Brufab said:


> I also see guys scrounging firewood where the power companies have arborists maintaining the power lines. Trouble is they cut it in weird lengths so if you don't mind stacking and burning odd lengths it's a good way to go if it's close to the road.


^^^^ This, is ‘scrounging’. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Been a battle with water this year. Goes from no rain to too much rain in the second half of this year. This is the house site.


Oh man, that stinks.
Is that all the further along you are now.


Brufab said:


> This is what I have been using. It's a 12k pound.


I have a harbor freight one in the basement, only used it one time to pull a buddies car onto a trailer.
Hoping to put it on the trailer I'm in the middle of building, stopped because of the barn/tree work/firewood sales, hope to get back to it once the roof/shingles are done.
Does that one have the remote control.


Brufab said:


> This is the type of stand I have it's probly 25+ years old. Summit Saber. The new ones look alot nicer. They are alil sketchy and I recommend a harness while climbing. Not an all day stand by any means. After about 3 4 hours I'm done. Small seat and I'm a little guy 5'4". The newer ones seem alot nicer and can be bought new for 100-200$ I bought the summit because it was made out of steel. I didn't feel to good being in an aluminum one 20-25' in the air. Especially climbing up the tree in the dark. Always worried about the aluminum cracking or a bad weld.


That looks pretty nice to me.


Brufab said:


> She's done now 30x56


Awesome.
This one is 32x48 with 12' sidewalls for the main, and two 12x48 lean tos with 8' sidewalls. 
I managed to get all my truss ties in place for the main, just need to cut three post yet for the others(I already cut the rest of them). I also managed to get the lag replacements(5" Ledger LOK's) into all the inside truss carriers. A buddy stopped by and helped me move one of the gables and then pull it up into place. 
I also Managed to get one end of the rope I plan on using to lift the trusses into the tree, just need to do the other end/pulley, and set up a pulley on the rope.
My buddy is stopping by again tomorrow around noon, hopefully we can get a lot done.


----------



## ken morgan

svk said:


> Sorry to hear. Did you get covid or what prevented you from scrounging?


I am fairly certain I got the rona back when it first popped up here in japan. I was up north at Hokaido on a contract to assist one of the US Navy ships that was doing a port visit up there (I bid on small support contracts like this) so I was surrounded by Chinese tourists. 

came down with a mild fever for about a week along with general aches and pains. never noticed any of the other "symptoms" but I am 99% positive thats what it was. then a couple of months later it popped up all over the world and folks were in a panic about it.

what hurt me was the lockdown mandates. Due to my association with the Local millitary bases they were foisted on me need it or not. 

All the local tree companies that I was using to get wood from had to find other places to dispose their wood at so I lost out on all that wood for almost the entire time. down south where my house is the hardwoods are too soft for furniture and nobody burns wood, so the tree companies have to pay to dispose of wood they clean up or clear. up north where my cabin is at, such is not the case up there you pay for wood as the hardwoods up there are "harder" and more suitable for furniture or what not. so down south where the primary house is at I went around to all of the tree companies and told them i would dispose for free of certain sized and types of tree, Oak, Elm, Camphor, cherry etc. which allows me to pick and choose what i get. normally I run four or five 4 ton truckloads up each year and divvy it up between myself and a couple of my elderly neighbors. this year??? none, zero locked down every time some wood came available.


----------



## Brufab

Wow that's huge. Plenty of storage there! Got 10'walls on mine. There's a slightly smaller 12' door on the other end. Planning on a lean too on the left side down the road. Yup its going it's shingled now. Waiting on temp power from consumers energy for the sump pump. The crawlspace has cement floor and has standing water in it waiting on septic guy and final grade before consumers will run power. Me and the old man cleared the lot thru covid 2020. Lots of huge brushpiles we burned. All done with a few Echo's and a Ford tractor. We went thru it with a fine tooth comb. Picked up every stick and rotten log and every stump under 10" got cut flush. The rest we left fkr the excavator. Made enough off popple and red oak thru a local logger to pay for a culvert and driveway entrance.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Does that one have the remote control.



I’ve had people ask me if I have the remote for my PTO winch.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess the tree is about 2' at the bottom, but it has an "irregularity" that makes things worse. When the platform does not stay level, or move smoothly, it is a PITA.

Mine is a light weight folding one, so it back packs easily. For some reason, I've seen them make them a few times, but then they always seem to stop making the folders. Never had a problem with mine.

I also got the optional shooting rail (which was hard to find). It really helps you be successful when you shot at something.

I think the Summit is the best one out there ... and I'm afraid of heights, but feel secure with it. I have had others (other makes) I did not like, some of the early ones were real primitive (had to hug the tree to pull the platform up, then fold the seat up). I used a harness with that one, but hated it!

When possible, I like to set it up in the tree before I use it, so you can just get in it and climb. Setting up and adjusting the cables takes a bit.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve had people ask me if I have the remote for my PTO winch.


Yea it has a corded remote. We would tie it off to big oak stumps. And a free spool lever on top


----------



## MustangMike

My Tree stand looks just like the Summit Viper (when set up), but it has hinges where the metals meet at 45*, so it folds flat.

Does not seem like they make any folding climbers any more ... glad I got mine when I did.

I've had it for years.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> I guess the tree is about 2' at the bottom, but it has an "irregularity" that makes things worse. When the platform does not stay level, or move smoothly, it is a PITA.
> 
> Mine is a light weight folding one, so it back packs easily. For some reason, I've seen them make them a few times, but then they always seem to stop making the folders. Never had a problem with mine.
> 
> I also got the optional shooting rail (which was hard to find). It really helps you be successful when you shot at something.
> 
> I think the Summit is the best one out there ... and I'm afraid of heights, but feel secure with it. I have had others (other makes) I did not like, some of the early ones were real primitive (had to hug the tree to pull the platform up, then fold the seat up). I used a harness with that one, but hated it!
> 
> When possible, I like to set it up in the tree before I use it, so you can just get in it and climb. Setting up and adjusting the cables takes a bit.


Yea i agree i trust the summit ones. But still scary feeling when the wind starts to blow alil. I hunt ladder stands now or elevated ground blinds. But for state land I would be in a tree to avoid getting shot


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve had people ask me if I have the remote for my PTO winch.


Do you lol.
This is the equivalent new version to mine. 









Uniforest Skidding Winch 45M Tractor Attachment


The Uniforest 45 M skidding winch is rated for 30 to 60 horsepower and has 9900 lbs of pulling power.




www.hud-son.com





This is the one I would replace it with if I replaced it with this brand.









55H Uniforest Log Skidding Winch - Hud-son


55H Skidding Winch Weight: 870lbs • Winch Height: 4.7ft • Efficient Wireless Control (H) • Extra length cable • Lower snatch blocks • Removable trailer hitch • Full protective screen • Place for a chainsaw




www.hud-son.com





Unfortunately I'd need a bigger tractor too lol.


----------



## Brufab

some winch action on a 90'+ popple


----------



## Brufab

With line tension on after the notch once my bar was fully into the tree on the back cut I would signal the winch operator to start pulling. Worked every time. Not a single barber chair.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Do you lol.



Ha!

Their question told me they had no idea what a PTO was.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> View attachment 940392
> some winch action on a 90'+ popple


How do you get it to go back up like that lol.



Brufab said:


> Not a single barber chair.


Personally, I ain't been to one in many yrs  .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Their question told me they had no idea what a PTO was.


You saw my post before I put the links in it.
Check them out .
I know what it is, I also know what a divorced transfer case is .


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> How do you get it to go back up like that lol.
> 
> 
> Personality, I ain't been to one in many yrs


----------



## Brufab

I think its called a boomerang a short 3 sec clip that is looped. But if I could make falling trees stand back up I might be on to something.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> You saw my post before I put the links in it.



I saw it before and after.


----------



## Brufab

Those pto winches look sweet but might be out of my league


----------



## NewBeeNY

I met a tree company that dumps the trees they cut and became good friends with them. I do take good care of them even though i save them money because they have to pay the town yard for dumping the wood. Keep your eyes open for tree companies


----------



## Brufab

Good advice!


----------



## Brufab

What kind if wood are they dumping? That's a good set up 'buck n run'.


----------



## NewBeeNY

Brufab said:


> What kind if wood are they dumping? That's a good set up 'buck n run'.


Mix maple walnut locust ash some oak


----------



## Brufab

Nice!!!


----------



## MustangMike

NewBeeNY said:


> I met a tree company that dumps the trees they cut and became good friends with them. I do take good care of them even though i save them money because they have to pay the town yard for dumping the wood. Keep your eyes open for tree companies



Welcome to the site, Shub Oak is my old back yard! Grew up in New Gull Manor (across from the maul), I've taken ducks, grouse and deer from where the mall is now.

Went to Lakeland HS.

My folks, Gand Parents, some Aunts and Uncles and Cousins are all permanently located behind the Methodist Church on old Rte 6.

There used to be a slot car place we used to go to a few doors down from the fire house.

It is getting all built up now. This is what I remember, we played in this before it was Buy Rite Barn, the car dealer is there now. Across from Kohls (used to be Caldor, and before that we used to catch frogs there). If you want some history of that area, I have it on my computer.

Our neighborhood was built on what used to be a 300+ acre farm owned by the Arch Diocese. When the caretaker died, they first sold the land for the school (that elementary school was the original Lakeland HS).

Our hang out was Lou's Corner Store (about the only thing left with the same name). We used to drag race on the Bear Mtn Extension at 11 pm when the cops changed shifts.


----------



## MustangMike

I also went to George Washington Elementary School, and in Kindergarten was in the Little Red Schoolhouse off Locust Rd (near Oregon Rd). It is now a historic site.


----------



## ken morgan

NewBeeNY said:


> I met a tree company that dumps the trees they cut and became good friends with them. I do take good care of them even though i save them money because they have to pay the town yard for dumping the wood. Keep your eyes open for tree companies


thats me in a nutshell. save them money, get free wood to cut up...


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

I was at the gun shop yesterday and the second in command guy there mentioned that the ammo shortage is due to component scarcity. Federal cartridge had put out a video a while back saying they were making all ammo at record levels which is BS as they have laid off many of their workers with less seniority. And a lot of the ammo that is being produced currently is going to the big box retailers who are putting it out at retail only to be gobbled up by people who are turning around to scalp it online. He said he expects the shortage to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I was at the gun shop yesterday and the second in command guy there mentioned that the ammo shortage is due to component scarcity. Federal cartridge had put out a video a while back saying they were making all ammo at record levels which is BS as they have laid off many of their workers with less seniority. And a lot of the ammo that is being produced currently is going to the big box retailers who are putting it out at retail only to be gobbled up by people who are turning around to scalp it online. He said he expects the shortage to get worse before it gets better.


Anything to back up the layoff info? 
I find it hard to believe a company would pass up the money to be made on ammo right now.
I reload so haven't purchased factory ammo in years.


----------



## svk

Regarding tree stands on public land. We hunt public land primarily. I Always say public land is great as long as you hunt more than 1/4 mile from a road. My primary area was logged 4 years ago and they then sprayed the regen so they could plan pine. The pine seedlings are now 2 years old and about 18” tall. So we’ve got maybe 2-3 more years of “field” hunting before it turns into a great refuge for the deer. 

I have a stand up on the hill in a pinch of timber that can see both the back side of the hill as well as down to the road. Had two jackwagons roll up in a side by side on Saturday afternoon and start glassing the hillside with their rifle which was pointed right towards me. I’m waving my blaze orange and they aren’t seeing me about 150 yards away. Finally I let out a couple of loud “wheeooo-wheet!!” whistles and they got the picture and got in their wheeler and drove away. Pissed me off too cause they were driving the wheeler after 2 pm ( you can only drive wheelers in the woods from 11-2 during deer season).


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Anything to back up the layoff info?
> I find it hard to believe a company would pass up the money to be made on ammo right now.
> I reload so haven't purchased factory ammo in years.


Yes his friends who got laid off.

If Federal cannot get components they cannot make ammo.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I was at the gun shop yesterday and the second in command guy there mentioned that the ammo shortage is due to component scarcity. Federal cartridge had put out a video a while back saying they were making all ammo at record levels which is BS as they have laid off many of their workers with less seniority. And a lot of the ammo that is being produced currently is going to the big box retailers who are putting it out at retail only to be gobbled up by people who are turning around to scalp it online. He said he expects the shortage to get worse before it gets better.


Thanks for the info. I hear so many stories. Like the Remington plant suppose to be up and running 1 million rounds a day.Glad I have enough. I always say if the sh*t hits the fan and you go thru 1000 rounds and still alive your one bad mofo.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> Anything to back up the layoff info?
> I find it hard to believe a company would pass up the money to be made on ammo right now.
> I reload so haven't purchased factory ammo in years.


Why is that had to believe. Look at all the hospitals and larger companies letting people go due to mandates, don't they want to make money.
But you know it's all because of the "pandemic" that the hospitals are running at capacity .

Oh, interesting enough, the FDA says you aren't "vaxed" if you only had 2 jabs .


----------



## Brufab

People are gonna need to start shooting some rounds they had for along time. Guessing ammo good for 100 years max in the right conditions. So 100 years from today if they stopped making it there wouldn't be much of a rebellion at that point. I also heard that goex stopped black powder production. Got a # of ff then went back for more all they had was fff and 1# limit needless to say I limited out lol


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Yes his friends who got laid off.
> 
> If Federal cannot get components they cannot make ammo.


Vista Outdoor (Federal's parent company) owns several of the component companies.


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Vista Outdoor (Federal's parent company) owns several of the component companies.


If you can’t source the raw materials to make the components then you can’t make ammo.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Why is that had to believe. Look at all the hospitals and larger companies letting people go due to mandates, don't they want to make money.
> But you know it's all because of the "pandemic" that the hospitals are running at capacity .


My wife is terribly sick. Been in 7 different hospitals in 2 months multiple times. They don't separate the covid people from the regular ER stuff. People come in covid + they sit next to the guy who needs 7 stitches. Nurses say don't get the vax. Also here in michigan actual hospital stuff is opposite the news. Haven't seen any overcrowded stuff. If a nurse gonna leave 100k a year job plus awesome benefits instead of a vax that says something. I'm not anti vax or pro vax it's a fd deal all the way around. It's your choice how to proceed.


----------



## svk

I’m not a call the sheriff type of guy but the violation of ATV hours piss me off. My neighbor (the one I’ve had problems with) doesn’t seem to think it applies to him either. This is him 33 minutes out of legal hours.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> If you can’t source the raw materials to make the components then you can’t make ammo.


I can source all the components I need for more ammo than I'll shoot for several years.


----------



## Brufab

Wife's been to a few cardiologists and they all say don't get the vax they are back logged for months because of the heart problems (tachycardia) 'they' say don't exist. Don't have to search online to hard to see the side effects.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> I’m not a call the sheriff type of guy but the ATV hours piss me off. My neighbor (the one I’ve had problems with) doesn’t seem to think it applies to him either. This is him 33 minutes out of legal hours.
> View attachment 940445


Other than the ahole in the pic that's a beautiful picture! What a nice chunk of land.


----------



## Brufab

sundance said:


> I can source all the components I need for more ammo than I'll shoot for several years.


Finding primers powder and bullets are hard to come by too. I'm on like 10 waiting/call lists in my area for supplies. I'm vacuum sealing everything nowadays.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Finding primers powder and bullets are hard to come by too. I'm on like 10 waiting/call lists in my area for supplies. I'm vacuum sealing everything nowadays.


I heard freeze dried stores the longest .
Sorry your wife isn't doing well, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I heard freeze dried stores the longest .
> Sorry your wife isn't doing well, hope she gets better soon.


Thanks! Yea me too. Went from walking jogging 3 miles a day to being home bound. Got Dr appts almost everyday for testing and stuff. Saying pots syndrome but could be a million things they say. Rapid heart rates and neurological issues with crazy tremors and shortness of breath. She's only 31 and was in perfect health mo smoking drinking or fast food.


----------



## sundance

Brufab said:


> Finding primers powder and bullets are hard to come by too. I'm on like 10 waiting/call lists in my area for supplies. I'm vacuum sealing everything nowadays.


Vacuum sealing sounds like a good idea! Thanks. I've got enough it would be a shame to lose, and almost not replaceable thee days. If you were closer I'd ask what you really need, could probably help out.
Hope things sort out for the wife. Sounds challenging.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Regarding tree stands on public land. We hunt public land primarily. I Always say public land is great as long as you hunt more than 1/4 mile from a road. My primary area was logged 4 years ago and they then sprayed the regen so they could plan pine. The pine seedlings are now 2 years old and about 18” tall. So we’ve got maybe 2-3 more years of “field” hunting before it turns into a great refuge for the deer.
> 
> I have a stand up on the hill in a pinch of timber that can see both the back side of the hill as well as down to the road. Had two jackwagons roll up in a side by side on Saturday afternoon and start glassing the hillside with their rifle which was pointed right towards me. I’m waving my blaze orange and they aren’t seeing me about 150 yards away. Finally I let out a couple of loud “wheeooo-wheet!!” whistles and they got the picture and got in their wheeler and drove away. Pissed me off too cause they were driving the wheeler after 2 pm ( you can only drive wheelers in the woods from 11-2 during deer season).


My Brother bow hunts on a little patch of private land but would like to hunt in the near-by state property. In IL, you're allowed to leave a stand up "overnight". He's scouted various areas for sign and when he finds a good area, he looks up to see a deer stand strapped to a tree. The problem is, the rules don't make a distinction between "overnight" and "all year". They leave there stands up all year and then claim the spot as theirs. My Brother, not wanting a confrontation, doesn't hunt there.
I contacted the local CP and he said, that if they were up out of season, they were considered abandoned and thus property of the state to auction off. On the one I pointed out to him, he pulled the ladder and let the stand. A year later, I went back and got the stand.


----------



## Brufab

sundance said:


> Vacuum sealing sounds like a good idea! Thanks. I've got enough it would be a shame to lose, and almost not replaceable thee days. If you were closer I'd ask what you really need, could probably help out.
> Hope things sort out for the wife. Sounds challenging.


Thanks Sundance. I appreciate it. This forum has helped keep my mind off of things. I can't work or do much right now and I'm a family 1st kinda guy like I imagine all you guys are aswell. Appreciate all the guys on here. Thanks fellas!


----------



## panolo

Federal is still running pretty hard and hiring. I deal with a bunch of Vista people and my co workers wife is in HR there. They have put some folks on leave because of shortages but also some folks haven't wanted to shift jobs to other parts of production and have taken voluntary. 

Still sounds like it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## NewBeeNY

MustangMike said:


> Welcome to the site, Shub Oak is my old back yard! Grew up in New Gull Manor (across from the maul), I've taken ducks, grouse and deer from where the mall is now.
> 
> Went to Lakeland HS.
> 
> My folks, Gand Parents, some Aunts and Uncles and Cousins are all permanently located behind the Methodist Church on old Rte 6.
> 
> There used to be a slot car place we used to go to a few doors down from the fire house.
> 
> It is getting all built up now. This is what I remember, we played in this before it was Buy Rite Barn, the car dealer is there now. Across from Kohls (used to be Caldor, and before that we used to catch frogs there). If you want some history of that area, I have it on my computer.
> 
> Our neighborhood was built on what used to be a 300+ acre farm owned by the Arch Diocese. When the caretaker died, they first sold the land for the school (that elementary school was the original Lakeland HS).
> 
> Our hang out was Lou's Corner Store (about the only thing left with the same name). We used to drag race on the Bear Mtn Extension at 11 pm when the cops changed shifts.


What a small world. My kids will be going to Lakeland HS next year. There was a house on Main Street that during Halloween they use to put ghost on the front holding hands and a friend of mine purchased the house and restored it and he still continues to put the ghosts in front every Halloween. One of the local residents showed me a book on shrub oak it’s amazing


----------



## SS396driver

Iffykid said:


> Buy her some PPE


Shes wearing gloves, glasses , ear plugs and steel tipped hikers . To be honest I rarely were my chaps


----------



## SS396driver

NewBeeNY said:


> Mix maple walnut locust ash some oak


Your not to far from me either


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Other than the ahole in the pic that's a beautiful picture! What a nice chunk of land.


Wish it was mine! Been hunting this hill all of my life....I am "only" that far from the road and until I moved to this tree we had only seen one hunter ever.


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> I can source all the components I need for more ammo than I'll shoot for several years.


Yes you can, but paying through the nose. Obviously doesn't work as well for a company who is producing 6 to 7 figures of ammo per day.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> Federal is still running pretty hard and hiring. I deal with a bunch of Vista people and my co workers wife is in HR there. They have put some folks on leave because of shortages but also some folks haven't wanted to shift jobs to other parts of production and have taken voluntary.
> 
> Still sounds like it will get worse before it gets better.


Well that adds some clarity to the discussion!

I found my reloading press and powder dropper (is that the right term for the thing that you meter powder onto the scale?). Need to scrounge up the rest of the pieces to complete my reloading kit.

I have a bunch of powder and primers from several years ago that have been stored in an unheated garage. They should be ok. Guess I will use for target practice first.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Thanks! Yea me too. Went from walking jogging 3 miles a day to being home bound. Got Dr appts almost everyday for testing and stuff. Saying pots syndrome but could be a million things they say. Rapid heart rates and neurological issues with crazy tremors and shortness of breath. She's only 31 and was in perfect health mo smoking drinking or fast food.


Sorry to hear. Hope things come around for you guys.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Well that adds some clarity to the discussion!
> 
> I found my reloading press and powder dropper (is that the right term for the thing that you meter powder onto the scale?). Need to scrounge up the rest of the pieces to complete my reloading kit.
> 
> I have a bunch of powder and primers from several years ago that have been stored in an unheated garage. They should be ok. Guess I will use for target practice first.


I'm sure it is somewhere in the middle. I'd rather be self sufficient like you will be anyways rather than relying on federal.


----------



## Brufab

I haven't had any issues with powders. I have kept fireworks for decades in the rafters of polebarn in michigan along with some other things and haven't had any issues. I think as long as it's factory sealed you should be good. But you are right svk that trying it out on targets would see how it's going to go. I have rcbs rock chucker loader a mec shotshell reloaded set up for 12ga. And an old lee one at a time reloader. If you guys ever see a Lee loader for cheap I would snag it up if it fits anything you shoot. They are hard to find these days. I use it for 38/357 and 44. Never loaded a bad round yet.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Yes you can, but paying through the nose. Obviously doesn't work as well for a company who is producing 6 to 7 figures of ammo per day.


Components are on hand.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Well that adds some clarity to the discussion!
> 
> I found my reloading press and powder dropper (is that the right term for the thing that you meter powder onto the scale?). Need to scrounge up the rest of the pieces to complete my reloading kit.
> 
> I have a bunch of powder and primers from several years ago that have been stored in an unheated garage. They should be ok. Guess I will use for target practice first.


It's a powder measure.
Powder and primers should be fine. I'm using both that are 25+ years old stored in an unheated garage.


----------



## SS396driver

I have two good size bucks now in my yard . And of course it’s too late to take a shot with the crossbow . This guys a 6 pointer I took this picture from my kitchen door he was about 35 ft from my house. Never seen ones come this close . Doe’s yes but not the bucks .


----------



## JustJeff

Geez, how much shooting are you guys doing? Box of deer rifle cartridges would last me a couple years. Plink a few before opening day to make sure it goes where yer lookin and 1-5 bullets for the deer. (I keep shooting if they're running away from the truck!) Lmao!

Had to turn down free wood again. A tree guy called me "bring your trailer and I'll load you up". I hate to turn it down but I have oodles and my yard is wet. I know, I'm going to get my scrounging card revoked!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Shooting is fun if you have a place to shoot. Usually most shooting is done with the ruger 10/22. I remember buying bricks or 22lr for under 10$. No worries October and November have been wet as hell here in michigan. Better to turn down wood than to have it rot away when someone else can burn it. I had a giant pile if wood starting to go bad from when I cleared for a food plot. We moved most of it and got it covered. Most of the popple isn't gonna burn the greatest I just feel bad letting wood go to waste


----------



## Brufab

Got alot moved and split. Still a cord or so left to move. Probly the popple will be going into a burn pile and the rest oak/maple will make it on a trailer to the woodburner.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Geez, how much shooting are you guys doing? Box of deer rifle cartridges would last me a couple years. Plink a few before opening day to make sure it goes where yer lookin and 1-5 bullets for the deer. (I keep shooting if they're running away from the truck!) Lmao!
> 
> Had to turn down free wood again. A tree guy called me "bring your trailer and I'll load you up". I hate to turn it down but I have oodles and my yard is wet. I know, I'm going to get my scrounging card revoked!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Not a lot but enough with multiple kids shooting this is putting a major crimp on what we do. Plus I acquired a 30-30 and soon will acquire another one and had to pay through the nose to get ammo.

I’m looking to get a .223 bolt action so we can practice with a gun similar to what we hunt deer with but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## NewBeeNY

SS396driver said:


> Your not to far from me either


Catskills? Not too far


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> ....Had to turn down free wood again. A tree guy called me "bring your trailer and I'll load you up". I hate to turn it down but I have oodles and my yard is wet. I know, I'm going to get my scrounging card revoked!...


Yard wet? But, but ... what about your driveway?  I use one side of my rock driveway for firewood processing and storage when its too wet to get it down the hill.


----------



## NewBeeNY

Another good idea is too check the website on your local tree companies and shoot them an email hey you never know


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Not a lot but enough with multiple kids shooting this is putting a major crimp on what we do. Plus I acquired a 30-30 and soon will acquire another one and had to pay through the nose to get ammo.
> 
> I’m looking to get a .223 bolt action so we can practice with a gun similar to what we hunt deer with but at a fraction of the cost.


Good idea! Familiarity with firearms is important. What's everyone's ammo prices? Just about everything center fire is 1$ a round or more here in michigan.


----------



## Brufab

I remember the early to mid 90' an sks and 1200 rounds of steel core norinco ammo was under 200$ otd. I still have alot of that norinco ammo and some in sardine cans. Guys were wheeling them out on carts a dozen at a time. But this was at gun shows outside metro detroit


----------



## Brufab

I thought I had alot of ammo but I know guys with 100,000 or more rounds.


----------



## Haywire

A pic of some spruce scrounge to keep the thread purists happy.


----------



## LondonNeil

ken morgan said:


> thats me in a nutshell. save them money, get free wood to cut up...


Yep, me too, have two different guys that I've got in with and they call when working nearby and they want me to take the wood 


NewBeeNY said:


> Another good idea is too check the website on your local tree companies and shoot them an email hey you never know


Yep, although my experience is talking too guys actually working on a tree is much more successful.


JustJeff said:


> Had to turn down free wood again. A tree guy called me "bring your trailer and I'll load you up". I hate to turn it down but I have oodles and my yard is wet. I know, I'm going to get my scrounging card revoked!


Me too last week kinda. I was out front grabbing some wood from my pile when a guy, turns out it was a tree guy, walked over and asked if i wanted logs. I've best o part of 8 cords CSS and absolutely no more space but not wanting to blow off a possible new contract I mumbled non committally. Turns out he didn't have the logs anyway, he had taken a dead oak down across the street and left the logs. I'd be fairly sure if the householder didn't ask him to take the logs then they want them for themselves or friends, so why he was telling me I have no clue, but it was relieved!


----------



## Brufab

Haywire said:


> A pic of some spruce scrounge to keep the thread purists happy. Also I noticed this will be post 665 for me, so now I'll have to start a new account to avoid the devil's number
> 
> View attachment 940583


Those are some nice rounds!!!


----------



## SS396driver

NewBeeNY said:


> Another good idea is too check the website on your local tree companies and shoot them an email hey you never know


Couple of pizzas for lunch and two cases of Modelo for after work seems to work well too.


----------



## NewBeeNY

Haywire said:


> A pic of some spruce scrounge to keep the thread purists happy. Also I noticed this will be post 665 for me, so now I'll have to start a new account to avoid the devil's number
> 
> View attachment 940583


Some nice roads that stuff is like gasoline


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Anyone want some Poplar?
Emmett, ID. 
Taking down several of them this weekend. I don't have room for it at my place, so...
Trees 18-36" diameter.


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I finally added the 2.5" spacers to the back tires on the tractor. Rides better on inclines but the big reason was to get tire chains on. . Any ideas on who has chains at a good price? Built a new skid crate for the season, old one was falling apart.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> A pic of some spruce scrounge to keep the thread purists happy. Also I noticed this will be post 665 for me, so now I'll have to start a new account to avoid the devil's number
> 
> View attachment 940583


@dancan won't be worth a sh!t today after he sees that spruce.  That looks like super easy splitting.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Yard wet? But, but ... what about your driveway? [emoji23] I use one side of my rock driveway for firewood processing and storage when its too wet to get it down the hill.


I have done that before when opportunity arose but I have this winters plus probably 2 more years firewood. Gotta draw the line somewhere.
Yard is wet wet. Not only have we had a lot of rain but I'm having septic bed problems. Looks like I'm going to have to dig it all up. I'm sure that will put a dent in the budget!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> I have done that before when opportunity arose but I have this winters plus probably 2 more years firewood. Gotta draw the line somewhere.
> Yard is wet wet. Not only have we had a lot of rain but I'm having septic bed problems. Looks like I'm going to have to dig it all up. I'm sure that will put a dent in the budget!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yeh, I know what you mean. I've got several years of firewood already, so I'm forcing myself to cut way back. Only if Cherry, W. Oak or Bk Locust comes my way. I've got a large pile that needs to be stacked, but luckily it's down the hill already. This years supply is already up the hill in its spots so I won't have to drive on the yard any more. Just in time for the rains.
I did pass on a large wind blown R. Oak I saw on a local farmers field. Hard to resist. Is this a disease?  Do I need to go to scroungers anonymous?


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

We are anticipating the first storm of the year. Up to ten inches in some places. There’s already snow in town but nothing at my place, just several hours of rain

Did the flight of the bumblebee yesterday evening to get final stuff put away. Except for putting away two smaller/medium sized boats I’m ready for winter. Dressed the garage apron to make sure the plow wouldn’t hit the edges and filled 7/8 cord of racks last night before the rain started. It’s nice to be ready this year. Last year we got freezing rain and snow several weeks earlier in the year and all of my **** was wet.





Also deboned the last of the ducks that we scrounged. Going to make jerky with the big batch and stroganoff with the smaller one. 



Taking a real pretty gal out for lunch today. Wish me luck!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I was at the gun shop yesterday and the second in command guy there mentioned that the ammo shortage is due to component scarcity. Federal cartridge had put out a video a while back saying they were making all ammo at record levels which is BS as they have laid off many of their workers with less seniority. And a lot of the ammo that is being produced currently is going to the big box retailers who are putting it out at retail only to be gobbled up by people who are turning around to scalp it online. He said he expects the shortage to get worse before it gets better.



Local Rural King has had more ammo lately than they have in the past two years. Prices are coming down also. Picked up 1000 rounds of Augila 40gr Copper platted .22LR for $.067/round before tax. Cheapest I've seen in a while for good .22LR. Picked up a K for pops also.

About a month ago they had .38spl at $.40/round before tax. I bought all they for pops and I to run in the Henry's. It was just a plunking load, 158gr lead projectile IIRC. Federal brand. 9mm, .45ACP, and .223 are still high IMHO.

I talked to the kid behind the counter, and he said they even got in some .450Bushmaster, and it was only $29/box. That's almost down to pre-rona/election levels where it was $27/box. Online a month or so ago, it was $40/box. I snagged some at Fin Feather Fur for like $35 or $37 a couple months back.

Not saying I don't agree with your local GS owner, just sharing what I'm seeing locally.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> We are anticipating the first storm of the year. Up to ten inches in some places. There’s already snow in town but nothing at my place, just several hours of rain
> 
> Did the flight of the bumblebee yesterday evening to get final stuff put away. Except for putting away two smaller/medium sized boats I’m ready for winter. Dressed the garage apron to make sure the plow wouldn’t hit the edges and filled 7/8 cord of racks last night before the rain started. It’s nice to be ready this year. Last year we got freezing rain and snow several weeks earlier in the year and all of my **** was wet.
> 
> View attachment 940678
> View attachment 940679
> 
> 
> Also deboned the last of the ducks that we scrounged. Going to make jerky with the big batch and stroganoff with the smaller one.
> View attachment 940680
> 
> 
> Taking a real pretty gal out for lunch today. Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## muad

Off today, thanks to our Veterans. If any are reading, Thank you for your service to our nation!

Hoping to get a few loads of wood in today. Have plenty bucked up down in the woods from last weekend, just need to get the splitter and trailer down there. 

Will share some pics if I get'er done. 24-25's bay is almost full, maybe 1 or 2 trailer loads left, then it's on to a couple "orders" I have for some wood.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Hey Fellas - long time lurker.
We have a gravel lot where our city foresters drop off wood that is cut back from trails in our arboretum (giant city forest). Usually it's willow or poplar but all cut to *approximately* firewood length.
Sometimes, they'll drop cherry or hvbw, and sometimes its oak. Usually its stuff that's obviously been on the ground for months, possibly even years.
Yesterday, I rolled by and they had dropped a MOUNTAIN of firewood-length oak. Granted, much of it was punky on the outside but it was all barkless & cut to length. I went home & got my 5x8 single axle trailer & loaded it up. Pics when I get home from work.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Re:acquiring ammunition-
I'm definitely in the "5 rounds to sight-in, 1-3 rounds for the season" kinda guy.

Anybody have a good recommendation on a substitute for Winchester Ballistic Silvertip 30-06 in 168grain? My Model 700 really likes it & I'm pretty deadly with that round.
None of the stores around here (Farm & Fleet, Cabelas, Mills Fleet Farm) carry this. I've gotten it from Midway USA in the past but they're out of stock.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Any saw logs in the mix? It'd be a shame to waste something that big as firewood if there were.


I put 3 nice saw logs on my trailer to take to my neighbor in WV, he has a nice Bändmill. Thinks it's a Wood
Land.


----------



## muad

muad said:


> Local Rural King has had more ammo lately than they have in the past two years. Prices are coming down also. Picked up 1000 rounds of Augila 40gr Copper platted .22LR for $.067/round before tax. Cheapest I've seen in a while for good .22LR. Picked up a K for pops also.
> 
> About a month ago they have .38spl at $.40/round before tax. I bought all they for pops and I to run in the Henry's. It was just a plunking load, 158gr lead projectile IIRC. Federal brand. 9mm, .45ACP, and .223 are still high IMHO.
> 
> I talked to the kid behind the counter, and he said they even got in some .450Bushmaster, and it was only $29/box. That's almost down to pre-rona/election levels where it was $27/box. Online a month or so ago, it was $40/box. I snagged some at Fin Feather Fur for like $35 or $37 a couple months back.
> 
> Not saying I don't agree with your local GS owner, just sharing what I'm seeing locally.



This ain't cheap, but Barne's TSX projos perform very well. 






20 Round Box - 30-06 SPRG 165 Grain Hollow Point Barnes TSX Federal Ammo - P3006AF | SGAmmo.com


20 Round Box of 30-06 SPRG 165 Grain Hollow Point Barnes TSX Federal Ammo For Sale SKU # P3006AFMuzzle Velocity: 2800 (fps)Energy: 2812 (ft-lbs)This proven all copper hollow point groups tightly at long range and delivers consistent, large diameter expansion.




www.sgammo.com


----------



## JustJeff

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Re:acquiring ammunition-
> I'm definitely in the "5 rounds to sight-in, 1-3 rounds for the season" kinda guy.
> 
> Anybody have a good recommendation on a substitute for Winchester Ballistic Silvertip 30-06 in 168grain? My Model 700 really likes it & I'm pretty deadly with that round.
> None of the stores around here (Farm & Fleet, Cabelas, Mills Fleet Farm) carry this. I've gotten it from Midway USA in the past but they're out of stock.


I had a rifle that hated Winchester ammo but loved Remington Corlokt. Just have to try different loads to see what your particular rifle likes best. Doesn't seem to make sense why groups from one load can be covered with a silver dollar and others look more like a shotgun pattern [emoji23]. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

JustJeff said:


> I had a rifle that hated Winchester ammo but loved Remington Corlokt. Just have to try different loads to see what your particular rifle likes best. Doesn't seem to make sense why groups from one load can be covered with a silver dollar and others look more like a shotgun pattern [emoji23].
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. My experience (CorLokt vs Winchester) is just the opposite. I wIish had the time (& $$$) to try four or five different brands of centerfire ammo. Opening day is next weekend & sight-in is this coming Wed. I've got enough for this year (15 rds) but next year will be tricky. I understand that failure to prepare is preparing to fail.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Hey Fellas - long time lurker.
> We have a gravel lot where our city foresters drop off wood that is cut back from trails in our arboretum (giant city forest). Usually it's willow or poplar but all cut to *approximately* firewood length.
> Sometimes, they'll drop cherry or hvbw, and sometimes its oak. Usually its stuff that's obviously been on the ground for months, possibly even years.
> Yesterday, I rolled by and they had dropped a MOUNTAIN of firewood-length oak. Granted, much of it was punky on the outside but it was all barkless & cut to length. I went home & got my 5x8 single axle trailer & loaded it up. Pics when I get home from work.


As promised, the rounds are stacked two-deep by 8' and the other, smaller stack I gave to my neighbor who helped load the trailer.
The other two pics are of the wood pile.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Local Rural King has had more ammo lately than they have in the past two years. Prices are coming down also. Picked up 1000 rounds of Augila 40gr Copper platted .22LR for $.067/round before tax. Cheapest I've seen in a while for good .22LR. Picked up a K for pops also.
> 
> About a month ago they had .38spl at $.40/round before tax. I bought all they for pops and I to run in the Henry's. It was just a plunking load, 158gr lead projectile IIRC. Federal brand. 9mm, .45ACP, and .223 are still high IMHO.
> 
> I talked to the kid behind the counter, and he said they even got in some .450Bushmaster, and it was only $29/box. That's almost down to pre-rona/election levels where it was $27/box. Online a month or so ago, it was $40/box. I snagged some at Fin Feather Fur for like $35 or $37 a couple months back.
> 
> Not saying I don't agree with your local GS owner, just sharing what I'm seeing locally.


From what I can tell, almost all of the ammo is ending up in large markets. We have nothing up here for most calibers outside of .223 and 9mm and what is available for other calibers is triple price.

Guys in Minneapolis are saying things there are the same way you are describing.


----------



## svk

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Re:acquiring ammunition-
> I'm definitely in the "5 rounds to sight-in, 1-3 rounds for the season" kinda guy.
> 
> Anybody have a good recommendation on a substitute for Winchester Ballistic Silvertip 30-06 in 168grain? My Model 700 really likes it & I'm pretty deadly with that round.
> None of the stores around here (Farm & Fleet, Cabelas, Mills Fleet Farm) carry this. I've gotten it from Midway USA in the past but they're out of stock.


I’m very partial to nosler partition. Also no complaints with Remington core lokt


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We have nothing up here for most calibers outside of .223 and 9mm and what is available for other calibers is triple price.


What else do you need .
I've seen the prices on everything but the 9 and 223 continue to drop in price even online. Some of the more specialty rounds(like personal protection/competition) even in 9 and 223 have started to come down.


----------



## JustJeff

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Thanks for the advice. My experience (CorLokt vs Winchester) is just the opposite. I wIish had the time (& $$$) to try four or five different brands of centerfire ammo. Opening day is next weekend & sight-in is this coming Wed. I've got enough for this year (15 rds) but next year will be tricky. I understand that failure to prepare is preparing to fail.


It's funny, my Winchester liked Remington ammo and your Remington likes Winchester ammo...it's almost as if they're in cahoots!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombat Ranger

This thread is a bit of an eye opener for me. Where I live we drive pickup trucks into the mountains with chains, straps, cables, & blocks to scrounge deadwood, preferably of the standing variety.

And I've never even heard of ATV hours. What I hate is those stupid 25 thousand dollar neon colored golf carts all the city faggits bring out and drive around drunk at night down my 2 mile private road. Making me chase them down to tell them to stay out. They all go away after labor day though. Life is good in the winter.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Wombat Ranger said:


> This thread is a bit of an eye opener for me. Where I live we drive pickup trucks into the mountains with chains, straps, cables, & blocks to scrounge deadwood, preferably of the standing variety.
> 
> And I've never even heard of ATV hours. What I hate is those stupid 25 thousand dollar neon colored golf carts all the city faggits bring out and drive around drunk at night down my 2 mile private road. Making me chase them down to tell them to stay out. They all go away after labor day though. Life is good in the winter.


In alot of places we dont have to go into the woods. Trees come down everywhere.


----------



## Brufab

muad said:


> Local Rural King has had more ammo lately than they have in the past two years. Prices are coming down also. Picked up 1000 rounds of Augila 40gr Copper platted .22LR for $.067/round before tax. Cheapest I've seen in a while for good .22LR. Picked up a K for pops also.
> 
> About a month ago they had .38spl at $.40/round before tax. I bought all they for pops and I to run in the Henry's. It was just a plunking load, 158gr lead projectile IIRC. Federal brand. 9mm, .45ACP, and .223 are still high IMHO.
> 
> I talked to the kid behind the counter, and he said they even got in some .450Bushmaster, and it was only $29/box. That's almost down to pre-rona/election levels where it was $27/box. Online a month or so ago, it was $40/box. I snagged some at Fin Feather Fur for like $35 or $37 a couple months back.
> 
> Not saying I don't agree with your local GS owner, just sharing what I'm seeing locally.


Was it a century arms k?


----------



## SS396driver

Wombat Ranger said:


> This thread is a bit of an eye opener for me. Where I live we drive pickup trucks into the mountains with chains, straps, cables, & blocks to scrounge deadwood, preferably of the standing variety.
> 
> And I've never even heard of ATV hours. What I hate is those stupid 25 thousand dollar neon colored golf carts all the city faggits bring out and drive around drunk at night down my 2 mile private road. Making me chase them down to tell them to stay out. They all go away after labor day though. Life is good in the winter.


Caught two citiots on ATVs on my property yesterday with crossbows. They were setting up a tree stand on my back property. They insisted they were on state land I pulled the keys off their quads and called DEP ,they came and escorted them off my property . The bastards took down two of my signs and made a path through my stone wall . The wall is my property line with my neighbor so they came across his field to my property. My neighbors has 30 acres that boarder state lands.

Have them wandering around all summer into hunting season . Winter is very peaceful here.


----------



## GeeVee

Wombat Ranger said:


> This thread is a bit of an eye opener for me. Where I live we drive pickup trucks into the mountains with chains, straps, cables, & blocks to scrounge deadwood, preferably of the standing variety.
> 
> And I've never even heard of ATV hours. What I hate is those stupid 25 thousand dollar neon colored golf carts all the city faggits bring out and drive around drunk at night down my 2 mile private road. Making me chase them down to tell them to stay out. They all go away after labor day though. Life is good in the winter.


Too Funny, I live on the beach, and my town has turned into a golf cart haven, so I have to deal with drunk yuppies NOT EVEN stopping for stop signs, blaring cuntry pop out of the speakers (they can't have a conversation), and giving motor vehicles the stink eye for being motor vehicles on the road. I always have one trailer or the other in tow, and my ASV does not like being crowded. The worst part is after dark, they let their teenagers drive them- unlicensed- music changes, and they use the sidewalks alot. 

The side by sides? Fortunately, my ranch is private enough I dont see them, and the fire breaks are camera-ed, and the retiree who owns so much of the land around and behind me, is both grouchy and "don't give a ****" and rich enough to set a wet carpet on fire with $100 mbiulls as kindling, that he would take care of any of them dipshits. They are self limiting at least. They figure they can submarine them, and go through anything. They can't, wind up getting towed back to their trailer, and then you don't see them for weeks or more.


----------



## MustangMike

I had to post my Upstate property yesterday after getting reports of a guy coming through my property with a side by side to go hunting.

Years ago there was a group of hunters on my property (2 vehicle loads) and after numerous requests, they would not leave (they tried to tell me that they had permission from my father).

I finally got sick of it, went up to one of them and told him I was going to my cabin to have lunch. If you are not gone by the time I am done, your vehicles (which were parked on my property) will look like Swiss Cheese.

After lunch, they were gone.


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> Caught two citiots on ATVs on my property yesterday with crossbows. They were setting up a tree stand on my back property. They insisted they were on state land I pulled the keys off their quads and called DEP ,they came and escorted them off my property . The bastards took down two of my signs and made a path through my stone wall . The wall is my property line with my neighbor so they came across his field to my property. My neighbors has 30 acres that boarder state lands.
> 
> Have them wandering around all summer into hunting season . Winter is very peaceful here.


That's crazy and pretty brazen. I never walk on property I don't own or have permission to be on. Don't want it to be where I'm buried. Not all guys are as nice as you.


----------



## SS396driver

Have had the guys claiming the owner gave them permission . I have permission from both neighbors to be on their property . I usually say " oh Bill or Jim gave you permission ?" Niether the correct names 99% of the time they say yup.


----------



## Brufab

Great technique just sucks have to go thru that bs


----------



## SS396driver

At least in the past few years it's happened less and less. Not as many people hunting anymore


----------



## Brufab

Yea the younger guys can shoot deer on their phones now. Without the revenue of hunters wildlife management suffers. Also people are scared to admit they hunt for fear of the woke mob crap


----------



## MustangMike

On Wed/Thurs we set up this hunting bench on my upstate property and cleared a shooting lane (as we did for 3 other stands). It is a lot of work clearing shooting lanes up there. Imagine needing to count 3 points on a side through this crap! (Hold still deer, turn a little ...)

This will be good for the beginner hunters who do not want to climb a tree stand and need a shooting bench to steady their aim.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> On Wed/Thurs we set up this hunting bench on my upstate property and cleared a shooting lane (as we did for 3 other stands). It is a lot of work clearing shooting lanes up there. Imagine needing to count 3 points on a side through this crap! (Hold still deer, turn a little ...)
> 
> This will be good for the beginner hunters who do not want to climb a tree stand and need a shooting bench to steady their aim.


Looks pretty thick Mike. I'm sure you needed the ported saws for that mess.


----------



## MustangMike

Also put a 14" wide live edge Red Oak shelf above the coat rack (replaced a 2 X 6 piece of wood), and took a couple of pics of the view on the way down (one with telephoto). That is the beginning of the Cannonsville Reservoir, the last one in the NYC system (the aqueduct is 97 miles).

The wider shelf will preclude things from falling behind it, and milled wood is more appropriate for a hunting cabin!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Looks pretty thick Mike. I'm sure you needed the ported saws for that mess.


I let my friend Harold run the MMWS 261 and I ran the MMWS 462. Harold kept raving about how well the light little 261 cut. For years he used a Homelite XL.


----------



## Cricket

I've been titled Queen of the Scroungers by... quite a few folks around here. But I feel guilty because I agreed to get an enormous beech out of a suburban back yard (somebody had already dropped it - wanted two grand to take it away) - no truck access, vertical drop from where you can get to with a truck, a short flat area then a ravine (that the guy rolled his riding mower into last year and had to winch out) - and so I'm clearly the cause of the four days a week rain we've had for two months, and are looking to have until the snow starts.

Oh, did I mention that back yard is mostly clay? In any area that is pretty much all Lake Michigan sand?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cricket: Would a log arch work? One that you can lift the log without dragging.


----------



## farmer steve

A little HVBW for you purveyors of exquisite firewood.  . I was splitting mulberry and needed a little more wood to fill the rack( not rick  ) so the HVBW got 'er done. Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## rarefish383

Out in Tulsa for the big gun show. Went to see the Keystone Ancient Forest. Was totally unimpressed at first. No trees over 60-70', few more than 18". Got back to the visitors center and told the volunteer there was no way any of those trees were 3-500 years old. Then he showed me a cookie about 10-12" across, with 167 growth rings. He said the university of Illinoise came in a few years ago and cut down 20 trees. They averaged 350-500 years old. Absolutely amazing to see those Itty bitty growth rings. If you are in the area it's a must see. No majestic towering trees. But if you pay attention in the visitors center before you go on a hike, you will have a lot of respect for how old something so small is. Tomorrow is the show. I bought 3, 22 target rifles in the last 3 weeks. I've got just enough money left to get in and eat lunch.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> My hunting property is hours away upstate, when I hunt locally it is either on public land or other peoples' private land, so I use a climbing tree stand to leave as little evidence as possible that I was there.
> 
> I also like, that at 69, I can still do it every year. I also think a lot of those ladder stands make a lot more noise when you climb them.
> 
> Also, my Summit climber is so comfortable when it is adjusted right that I can sit still longer than in most other stands.
> 
> I will likely just find a smaller tree and keep using it for as long as I can.
> 
> The climbing part is really not that hard, it is just getting into and out of it that can be challenging, especially if the tree broadens out down low. My seat section has the full rail around it, so you have to start by getting up on the side of the platform and step through the rail to get into position (and reverse coming down). The full rail lets me use it w/o harnesses, which I have no interest in using.


My hunting buddy hung up his climber this year. We're both 65. I have luxury Luxury Tree boxes I've built. No heat or big screen, but very stable. You can stand up and step around a little with no noise. My buddy actually had his stand kick out on him coming down a few years ago. Left him hanging. Lucky he had his sell and called another friend. But he still hung there for two hours. If that happened at my place in WV we wouldn't go look till full dark. No cell reception. I get back from Tulsa for 2 days, then off to WV.


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> Out in Tulsa for the big gun show. Went to see the Keystone Ancient Forest. Was totally unimpressed at first. No trees over 60-70', few more than 18". Got back to the visitors center and told the volunteer there was no way any of those trees were 3-500 years old. Then he showed me a cookie about 10-12" across, with 167 growth rings. He said the university of Illinoise came in a few years ago and cut down 20 trees. They averaged 350-500 years old. Absolutely amazing to see those Itty bitty growth rings. If you are in the area it's a must see. No majestic towering trees. But if you pay attention in the visitors center before you go on a hike, you will have a lot of respect for how old something so small is. Tomorrow is the show. I bought 3, 22 target rifles in the last 3 weeks. I've got just enough money left to get in and eat lunch.


They did a study on the cedars locally on the Niagara escarpment and some of them were 1100 years old. Some just little spindly things growing out of the limestone.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Abe, one of the original scroungers.


----------



## Brufab

Lincoln logs lol


----------



## Naptown

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cricket: Would a log arch work? One that you can lift the log without dragging.View attachment 940967


I would really like to try one of these on my property. I have lots of downed trees that I need to get up a decent sized hill. Northern Tool has a smaller one and I'm very tempted to pick it up. This one pictured is more like $2k. Anyone ever used the Northern Tool arch? Log Arch


----------



## svk

We still have some stands of old growth Cedar. A 14 inch tree will be 150 to 200 years old. Really cool to walk through a cedar Thicket although a lot of them are very prone to blow down as they get older.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Caught two citiots on ATVs on my property yesterday with crossbows. They were setting up a tree stand on my back property. They insisted they were on state land I pulled the keys off their quads and called DEP ,they came and escorted them off my property . The bastards took down two of my signs and made a path through my stone wall . The wall is my property line with my neighbor so they came across his field to my property. My neighbors has 30 acres that boarder state lands.
> 
> Have them wandering around all summer into hunting season . Winter is very peaceful here.


Well that’s awesome that you’ve taught them their lesson. I would always be hesitant to be so draconian at the risk of getting shot LOL. But they definitely deserve it.

One time I caught somebody on my property and drove right up the logging road in my car with the whole family in it and got out and started screaming at the guy. He was a guest of my ******* neighbor who I had kicked off the property for several years in a row. I called the sheriff and that was the last time though.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Well that’s awesome that you’ve taught them their lesson. I would always be hesitant to be so draconian at the risk of getting shot LOL. But they definitely deserve it.
> 
> One time I caught somebody on my property and drove right up the logging road in my car with the whole family in it and got out and started screaming at the guy. He was a guest of my ******* neighbor who I had kicked off the property for several years in a row. I called the sheriff and that was the last time though.


They had unloaded crossbows . One guy got a little heated till he saw the .40 S&W under my flannel shirt . Not that I brandished it but was going for my cell phone in my pants back pocket . When the DEP came he told him I was carrying I know 99% of the cops he just said to the guy" So what's your point?"


----------



## svk

Did a little duck hunting this morning. Got two ducks but the lake is slowly freezing and with no wind tonight and 23° it will freeze over. So I guess I have to pull the boat out today


----------



## Brufab

Meanwhile, back at the ranch....


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Did a little duck hunting this morning. Got two ducks but the lake is slowly freezing and with no wind tonight and 23° it will freeze over. So I guess I have to pull the boat out today


Yea the year went by too fast


----------



## Brufab

Naptown said:


> I would really like to try one of these on my property. I have lots of downed trees that I need to get up a decent sized hill. Northern Tool has a smaller one and I'm very tempted to pick it up. This one pictured is more like $2k. Anyone ever used the Northern Tool arch? Log Arch


I seen a guy use one works pretty good. Almost got 1. The old man is a northern tool fanatic. We decided to go with a set of 3pt forks for the Ford tractor


----------



## MustangMike

Had some bad wind and rain come in at 2:00, was beautiful this morning, then this happened (took the pics right before it came down).

My wife's 65th birthday is on Wed, so we will celebrate it tonight by going out to dinner with some family. Next Sat is Opening Day, so I told her we had to do it early!


----------



## Cricket

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cricket: Would a log arch work? One that you can lift the log without dragging.View attachment 940967


It would have - except he had it cut up between the time I said I'd do it, and the next time I got back there. It's all in about 16" thick rounds - some of it 28" across - and still in the same awkward position. 

In a fit of some kind of stupid, I sold my old Bobcat (by "old", I mean it was still badged "Melroe") a few years back - found one to rent for next weekend. I'm 66, 5' tall, and beat up from forty years of shoeing horses - I'm going for the least physical method I can come up with that won't actually land me in the ravine, and that looks like it.

Damn I miss that old Bobcat though.


----------



## Cricket

SS396driver said:


> They had unloaded crossbows . One guy got a little heated till he saw the .40 S&W under my flannel shirt . Not that I brandished it but was going for my cell phone in my pants back pocket . When the DEP came he told him I was carrying I know 99% of the cops he just said to the guy" So what's your point?"


"When the DEP came he told him I was carrying"

I know the rules vary by state, but, on your own property, would it have mattered anyway? (Even if the guy complaining *wasn't* trespassing?)

Just wondering how clearly this demonstrated he was an idiot...


----------



## Brufab

Rear forks on a Ford 600 series tractor


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Did a little duck hunting this morning.



But how did the bird hunting go yesterday?


----------



## MustangMike

In NY if you have a pistol (no matter where) you need to have a permit, can't legally own it w/o one.

In NYC, you need a permit even to own a 22 rifle, and you have to pay an annual fee to maintain your permit, which is why very few law abiding folks in NYC own guns.

There is currently a law suit in the Supreme Court that was brought by NYS Rifle + Pistol Assn (I'm a member) that will hopefully change things a bit. In part, it alleges that the laws were intended to keep minorities from owning guns.


----------



## Philbert

Cricket said:


> he had it cut up between the time I said I'd do it, and the next time I got back there. It's all in about 16" thick rounds - some of it 28" across - and still in the same awkward position.


Maybe a HD plastic sled / toboggan and some rope? Maybe a few pulleys to redirect? Then, maybe a winch, or hooked up to any vehicle?

Just guessing without seeing.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Cricket said:


> "When the DEP came he told him I was carrying"
> 
> I know the rules vary by state, but, on your own property, would it have mattered anyway? (Even if the guy complaining *wasn't* trespassing?)
> 
> Just wondering how clearly this demonstrated he was an idiot...


Like Mike said you cant have a pistol in your possession without a permit no matter where you are .


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> In NY if you have a pistol (no matter where) you need to have a permit, can't legally own it w/o one.
> 
> In NYC, you need a permit even to own a 22 rifle, and you have to pay an annual fee to maintain your permit, which is why very few law abiding folks in NYC own guns.
> 
> There is currently a law suit in the Supreme Court that was brought by NYS Rifle + Pistol Assn (I'm a member) that will hopefully change things a bit. In part, it alleges that the laws were intended to keep minorities from owning guns.


The powers at be dont get the fact that if you restrict firearms all you do is leave the law abiding citizens unarmed and the criminals armed. The whole process is out of hand I think prior to 86 all you needed was the local sherriff or police chief to sign off on a pistol permit after your background ck. Now it goes to a judge who decides if you get the "privilage" to own and carry a sidearm.

One aspect 9f the law suit is that it infringes on the constitutional right to own firearms. The permit application even has a question as to why you want a carry.


----------



## woodchip rookie

Leave New Yorkistan. And Kommiefernia


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> The powers at be dont get the fact that if you restrict firearms all you do is leave the law abiding citizens unarmed and the criminals armed. The whole process is out of hand I think prior to 86 all you needed was the local sherriff or police chief to sign off on a pistol permit after your background ck. Now it goes to a judge who decides if you get the "privilage" to own and carry a sidearm.
> 
> One aspect 9f the law suit is that it infringes on the constitutional right to own firearms. The permit application even has a question as to why you want a carry.


Many know exactly what happens when you restrict gun ownership, and they need to go, along with the tyrannical mandate "leader's ".
I hope they get their butts handed to them in court, it could set precedence and open up many new lawsuits.
The problem with restricting our constitutional rights is that many will find ways around their restrictions(leagally) and then they have to make more restrictions to cover those illegally made laws.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Brufab said:


> Rear forks on a Ford 600 series tractor


That is pretty good weight and no wheel stand.


----------



## MechanicMatt

How've you been fellas?? Did some cutting, splitting and stacking today. Working on next years wood. 

Worst thing about NY is you need a squeaky clean record too, a few mishaps in bars when you were a kid ruins it for you when your a 40 year old with a family.


----------



## sundance

MechanicMatt said:


> How've you been fellas?? Did some cutting, splitting and stacking today. Working on next years wood.
> 
> Worst thing about NY is you need a squeaky clean record too, a few mishaps in bars when you were a kid ruins it for you when your a 40 year old with a family.


I'm not sure that's the worst thing about New York , but it is a bad aspect.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> But how did the bird hunting go yesterday?


Well I’m going to bed alone cause #1 gal has a nasty cold. Soon though.


----------



## 3000 FPS

svk said:


> Well I’m going to bed alone cause #1 gal has a nasty cold. Soon though.


My wife and I do the same thing when one of us is not feeling well.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Well I’m going to bed alone cause #1 gal has a nasty cold. Soon though.



I'm struggling a bit here. I can only come up with inappropriate ways of working  into the conversation.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm struggling a bit here. I can only come up with inappropriate ways of working  into the conversation.


I’d get banned if I posted pics lol!!!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> How've you been fellas?? Did some cutting, splitting and stacking today. Working on next years wood.
> 
> Worst thing about NY is you need a squeaky clean record too, a few mishaps in bars when you were a kid ruins it for you when your a 40 year old with a family.


Yea, in part I just got lucky, I never got caught.

When I was going out with my first wife, she was from Ossining (a neighboring village). Some of the guys there did not like that, so they broke the back window out of my 68 Mustang GT to send me a message. The next week end, a few of us (6 car loads) paid them a visit (it was what you did back then) to send them a message.

On the way home, all of my friends got picked up and detained over night. They were looking for me too, but I'd stopped to get gas and they never found me. They knew I existed, but none of my friends ratted out who I was. Sometimes, it just pays to be lucky!


----------



## Brufab

3000 FPS said:


> That is pretty good weight and no wheel stand.


Alil hard to steer front end is on its tippy toes though. That was the biggest log we moved any bigger and it's too much for the tractor. Logs were bucked at 10'6 per mill specs


----------



## Brufab

The boom pope is also a valuable asset to have if you don't have a front end loader on a tractor. Also makes for moving other implements easier like plows, discs, dirt scoops etc...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, in part I just got lucky, I never got caught.
> 
> When I was going out with my first wife, she was from Ossining (a neighboring village). Some of the guys there did not like that, so they broke the back window out of my 68 Mustang GT to send me a message. The next week end, a few of us (6 car loads) paid them a visit (it was what you did back then) to send them a message.
> 
> On the way home, all of my friends got picked up and detained over night. They were looking for me too, but I'd stopped to get gas and they never found me. They knew I existed, but none of my friends ratted out who I was. Sometimes, it just pays to be lucky!


That’s awesome.

As one of my friends says I’d rather be lucky than good.


----------



## svk

One of my Navy friends tells the story of a very crooked car dealer that was set up just outside of the Navy base. He made a business out of preying on young seamen and eventually the chiefs on base had enough of him and “paid a few visits”. The guy did get the picture and cleaned up his act after a few “visits” LOL.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, any update on getting any of your saws back???

Also, how is that 400 running? Hearing nothing but good stuff about them.


----------



## SS396driver

woodchip rookie said:


> Leave New Yorkistan. And Kommiefernia


Actually the only real bad part of NY is NYC and the bordering counties. Where I live it's very live and let live . At last count the ratio of CCW to population in Ulster was about 1 in 5 of legal age. Gun ownership in general is much , much higher. My wife got her carry a few years ago.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Brufab said:


> The boom pope is also a valuable asset to have if you don't have a front end loader on a tractor. Also makes for moving other implements easier like plows, discs, dirt scoops etc...


That is a pretty nice set up on the 3 point.


----------



## Brufab

I think under 200$ at tractor supply. Definitely worth the investment. Doesn't weigh much either light enough for a guy to move around easily.


----------



## 3000 FPS

That was pretty good price.


----------



## Brufab

Boom pole makes quick work of moving stuff around way easier than hooking up to 3pt hitch


----------



## Brufab

Wow 199$ now I think I paid 159$ for fathers day gift for the old man 2020 or his bday March 2020 at tsc. Rural king saying 169.99$ currently.


----------



## Cricket

Philbert said:


> Maybe a HD plastic sled / toboggan and some rope? Maybe a few pulleys to redirect? Then, maybe a winch, or hooked up to any vehicle?
> 
> Just guessing without seeing.
> 
> Philbert


That's been our method for a lot of awkward stuff on fairly level ground, and was going to be the preferred method for this, until I found a skid steer rental for somewhat less than the national debt. Several of the bigger rounds outweigh me - and the ground is steep enough in spots that they just want to pull me back down the hill, if done by hand. Nothing to anchor to, to pull it up by winch. Seriously - if I was going to design the nightmare location (while still being fairly close to the road), this would be it - or would be, if I threw in some greenbriar and leaners...

If the guy hadn't had it cut up, I'd have hunted down one of those log lift things someone mentioned above (and which I am now lusting after) - but it *is* in his back yard - everything is tight, grassy, steep (though I'm reasonably sure I have a safe line to get the skid steer in and out). He thought it was ridiculous that the regular tree guys wanted over two grand to do it - I've been telling him all the reasons that wasn't as bad as it sounded, once I got a good look at the site. In the woods, I'd have gone with the winch deal - on a semi-landscaped back yard that I don't want to tear up any more than necessary, not going to work even if there were safe anchors. (To be fair, the tree made the choice of where to land - and there's not a chance on god's green earth I'd have tried to deal with it standing, so I really shouldn't complain... but I probably will.  )


----------



## Brufab

Damn a tractor and boom pole with log tongs. Can you roll the rounds down the hill? There is always going to be collateral damage on any manicured lawns. Have to put down sheets of plywood


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, any update on getting any of your saws back???
> 
> Also, how is that 400 running? Hearing nothing but good stuff about them.


Stihl waiting on paperwork from Baltimore. So I'm told. 400 is pretty good. Probably would be better if I could get a few more tanks through it. Ya know how hunting season is.


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged a chestnut oak top that has been laying for a few years. I had to hack off the rotten sap wood but some good btu inside.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

Another scrounge from yesterday landed several types of wood. Poplar, locust, white oak, a little hvbw, and what I think is apple. The small (apple?)rounds are very dense and were the most difficult to saw. This was at a known dump for tree service guys.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Stihl waiting on paperwork from Baltimore. So I'm told. 400 is pretty good. Probably would be better if I could get a few more tanks through it. Ya know how hunting season is.


Just saw an 044 pop up on marketplace for $250. Clean saw and didn’t last long. Looks like a fella snatched it and flipped it for 200 profit. I know your a Stihl guy and I’ve never seen one cheaper....


----------



## chipper1

Added a few more logs to the log pile today using the Japanese Felling tool.


Then I had a bit of trouble with this one .


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Just saw an 044 pop up on marketplace for $250.


Seems kinda expensive for a piston .


----------



## 3000 FPS

Brufab said:


> Boom pole makes quick work of moving stuff around way easier than hooking up to 3pt hitch



I actually have a tractor here with a loader and also a Ford 555 backhoe with a couple of hooks welded on to the bucket and will lift just about anything. But the boom is a great idea and very cost effective.


----------



## Ryan A

Sat out this evening for one of three Sunday hunting opportunities the PA Game Commission offers. Archery only in my section of special regulations ( see the houses at the top of the pic) and shot just under a doe. Hopeful to get back out after thanksgiving and get some meat in the freezer.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> I actually have a tractor here with a loader and also a Ford 555 backhoe with a couple of hooks welded on to the bucket and will lift just about anything. But the boom is a great idea and very cost effective.


You could make an adapter to put 3pt implements on that backhoe bucket lol.
I have one of those books, it lifted the front of my little kubota pretty quick, then I bent it . Its tossed in the woods waiting to be cut up into some sort of project.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> Seems kinda expensive for a piston .


Stihl=$$ around these parts. Hence the reason I own Husqvarna and a G660.

I cruise classifieds for wood and saws(not that I need any more).


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> You could make an adapter to put 3pt implements on that backhoe bucket lol.
> I have one of those books, it lifted the front of my little kubota pretty quick, then I bent it . Its tossed in the woods waiting to be cut up into some sort of project.


My other tractor is a ford 2000 and anything I need that uses a 3 point hitch I use on that tractor.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Stihl=$$ around these parts. Hence the reason I own Husqvarna and a G660.
> 
> I cruise classifieds for wood and saws(not that I need any more).


They're expensive here, but if you get the right model they'll last a long time.
This message will be deleted in 5, 4, 3,...


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> They're expensive here, but if you get the right model they'll last a long time.
> This message will be deleted in 5, 4, 3,...


No brand bias here. At the end of the day, it’s just a tool made of plastic and metal. I sent a message a bit ago on one of the FB pages on a red light 066 that hopefully he would part with?


----------



## chipper1

For the page.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> My other tractor is a ford 2000 and anything I need that uses a 3 point hitch I use on that tractor.


I have a little kubota b2620, I should probably make a little hitch receiver/boom with hooks on it for that one. The skidding winch on the L3800 has come in very handy, especially on leaners.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> No brand bias here. At the end of the day, it’s just a tool made of plastic and metal. I sent a message a bit ago on one of the FB pages on a red light 066 that hopefully he would part with?


Here either, I just prefer the handling of the huskys best, they all have good and bad models.
That metal and plastic thing, it sounds familiar lol.
Hope you get it, they run very strong. Most of the red lights don't work on the ones I've seen.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> They did a study on the cedars locally on the Niagara escarpment and some of them were 1100 years old. Some just little spindly things growing out of the limestone.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That’s what they said here. I took pics of blocks they set up for seats, from trail clearing. They had normal growth rings. They said the ancient ones were the scraggly ones growing out of the boulders. One of their oldest was a Cedar.


----------



## ken morgan

Ok had a good weekend…. 12 ton truck loaded with about 5 tons of hardwood the first photo is what’s left…. Will go back next week to get the rest


----------



## Brufab

ken morgan said:


> Ok had a good weekend…. 12 ton truck loaded with about 5 tons of hardwood the second photo is what’s left…. Will go back next week to get the rest


Wow Ken that's awesome! super impressive to say the least!!!!


----------



## ken morgan

The big ones are Japanese white oak and elm… a full 36’’ on the medium ones, the largest the one stacked onene in the front was a full 48’’


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> Wow Ken that's awesome! super impressive to say the least!!!!


My work is so crazy I got to grab when I can. That’s enough to carry me and my elderly neighbor for a few months. They were already pretty dry from sitting in the arborists work yard for the last year


----------



## Brufab

Wow huge ! Atleast there already seasoned and ready to go. Also clean looking.


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> Wow huge ! Atleast there already seasoned and ready to go. Also clean looking.


Yep, got these by chasing down the arborist on the expressway. He was scared because he thought something fell off his truck and hit my Ford. Nope just noticed you have a bunch of wood…. I like wood…. Can has cheeseburger? He wins no disposal cost, I and neighbors win, transportation costs only. But it scared him to be chased down on the expressway by a foreigner.


----------



## svk

Good morning. Not a lot to report here but my neighbors adult son did get a nice nine pointer yesterday. Otherwise deer hunting has been very slow. Got the boat out of the small lake yesterday in the skim of ice. My boat at my house is still in the water and it was 3° last night so I can imagine if it didn’t skim over it will soon. That’s on my list of things to do after work.


----------



## Brufab

minnasoter no wonder lol that's crazy 3° already.


----------



## ken morgan

svk said:


> Good morning. Not a lot to report here but my neighbors adult son did get a nice nine pointer yesterday. Otherwise deer hunting has been very slow. Got the boat out of the small lake yesterday in the skim of ice. My boat at my house is still in the water and it was 3° last night so I can imagine if it didn’t skim over it will soon. That’s on my list of things to do after work.


No deer yet for me


----------



## LondonNeil

ken morgan said:


> Ok had a good weekend…. 12 ton truck loaded with about 5 tons of hardwood the first photo is what’s left…. Will go back next week to get the rest


And Ken wins!
A narrow but clear victory this late entrant blew the field away with a single almighty scrounge, what a turn up. For so long it had been a slugging match, blow (down) after blow (down) round after round, logger Nate, cowboy, Mustang Mike and Dan leading the pack but chased hard by farmer Steve, chipper, just Jeff, and so many more in the evenly matched field. But now, with a single knockout scrounge, the deserved title of king scrounger goes too ......... KeeeeeEEEEEN MOOR-gaaaannnn!!! Woop woop!


----------



## MustangMike

Pics ... or it didn't happen!


----------



## MustangMike

I had a doe 20 yards away, but facing me, so I just didn't move. Then when it was not facing me, the one at 30 yds was, so I didn't move.

Almost paid off! The landowner said he saw a nice buck headed my way right before dark ... but I never saw him.

Maybe next time.


----------



## ken morgan

LondonNeil said:


> And Ken wins!
> A narrow but clear victory this late entrant blew the field away with a single almighty scrounge, what a turn up. For so long it had been a slugging match, blow (down) after blow (down) round after round, logger Nate, cowboy, Mustang Mike and Dan leading the pack but chased hard by farmer Steve, chipper, just Jeff, and so many more in the evenly matched field. But now, with a single knockout scrounge, the deserved title of king scrounger goes too ......... KeeeeeEEEEEN MOOR-gaaaannnn!!! Woop woop!


honestly this year was bad though due to covid ROM rules (restriciton of movement). was worried about the 2023 wood season as I like mine to season minimum of 2 years. fortunately this stuff was laid up for about10 months so it is drier than it would have been if fresh cut.


----------



## svk

Temps in the teens last night but we still have open water at the house.

Yesterday after work I got the plow out. We have almost no snow but some folks that I knew were snowed in a little ways south and west of here.

Both folks had not plowed yet this year. Of course the heavy snow on wet ground made for kind of a miserable plowing job even with plow shoes on but at least now it’s cleaned up and can freeze solid. I definitely put a few yards of sand into the woods at friend’s grandma’s house. The driveway was in rough shape and was made with soft sand. But she had been snowed in since Thursday so I’m sure she’s happy to have her freedom back.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Temps in the teens last night but we still have open water at the house.
> 
> Yesterday after work I got the plow out. We have almost no snow but some folks that I knew were snowed in a little ways south and west of here.
> 
> Both folks had not plowed yet this year. Of course the heavy snow on wet ground made for kind of a miserable plowing job even with plow shoes on but at least now it’s cleaned up and can freeze solid. I definitely put a few yards of sand into the woods at friend’s grandma’s house. The driveway was in rough shape and was made with soft sand. But she had been snowed in since Thursday so I’m sure she’s happy to have her freedom back.


Scary to think plowing is right around the corner for alot of us.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Scary to think plowing is right around the corner for alot of us.


Yeah, agreed! 

I usually try to go as long as possible without getting it out but these folks were snowed in. All but one of my vehicles are four wheel drives so I try to get a good base packed down at my house before I even start plowing. I know the last guy plowing for “grandma” refuses to any longer and I can imagine why. But I’m happy to help as long as they know that I plow on my time schedule.


----------



## MustangMike

This coming Sat is Opening Day for Rifle. Six of us will be going up to the cabin on Fri.

There have been reports of some snow up in the Catskills, so the Blizzak tires will go on the truck this week.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> This coming Sat is Opening Day for Rifle. Six of us will be going up to the cabin on Fri.
> 
> There have been reports of some snow up in the Catskills, so the Blizzak tires will go on the truck this week.


Yes we had snow . I lent my crossbow to my son …. He’s mocking me


----------



## panolo

After I upgraded from CB 550 edge to the 760 edge I did my first clean out on Sunday. Had about 3.5 weeks of burn time on it. I got 1.25 gallons of very fine fly ash and there was nothing on the exchangers. Very, Very, impressive. It's not been super cold but my house is big and old. Been burning about 60% elm, 15% basswood, 15% box elder, and 10% red oak. Probably a tich over .5 cords. My wood typically runs 12-15% moisture. I'm pretty happy with that efficiency. 

I'm going to pull apart the elbows and check them but I don't think I will have any thing in there. The afterburner portion of this stove works really well.


----------



## Brufab

How does that basswood and box elder burn? I think we call in linden tree in michigan. Alot of popple gets burnt in our area, not the greatest but it's everywhere and puts out heat


----------



## panolo

Brufab said:


> How does that basswood and box elder burn? I think we call in linden tree in michigan. Alot of popple gets burnt in our area, not the greatest but it's everywhere and puts out heat


In my OWB's I have never had an issue with either. I think the gasification gets the most out of it. My cutting buddy has a non gasser fireplace he burns with and it isn't that good in there. Ashy and short burn times. In the cold couple months here I usually like to have sugar maple, oak, ash, or birch for the longer burn times. This year I have a pretty good mix for those months. Red oak, elm, ash, and tick of sugar all mixed. 

I try not to leave anything in the woods unless it is rotten.


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> Scary to think plowing is right around the corner for alot of us.


The heck with plowing


----------



## SS396driver

Got my crossbow back woodpile makes a dandy blind


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Diesel and Kero wanna know where the heat is. Brought the first 2 bucket fulls of oak up to the porch this afternoon.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, and I hate to say it, but I almost did not see the black dog, had to do a double take!

They both look great! We love our dogs!


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Got my crossbow back woodpile makes a dandy blind View attachment 941968
> View attachment 941969



I believe that is the same Crossbow I have, a Centerpoint 370!

Replaced the scope with a "clearer" Nikon, but the dots are a bit off (but I know where they are). 40 is now 45!


----------



## 3000 FPS

farmer steve said:


> The heck with plowing
> View attachment 941962


Now that I really like. If I could find a used one around here for a good price I would go for it.


----------



## Ryan A

chipper1 said:


> Here either, I just prefer the handling of the huskys best, they all have good and bad models.
> That metal and plastic thing, it sounds familiar lol.
> Hope you get it, they run verystrong. Most of the red lights don't work on the ones I've seen.


I offered $250 and I thought that was generous. He wanted $750....hard pass. Needs tank, clutch, and recoil cover. Not to mention what’s lurking on the top and bottom end.


----------



## rarefish383

On our way home. Kentucky to St , to Tulsa. Back to Louisville. Yesterday drove from Louisville to California PA via Ohio. Somewhere between Kentucky and Ohio, my neighbor sent pics. His tree guys finished his job and dropped off a couple more loads of Cherry. Back in MD later today.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

MustangMike said:


> Nice, and I hate to say it, but I almost did not see the black dog, had to do a double take!
> 
> They both look great! We love our dogs!


It’s real fun finding her ninja self when the lights are out!


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> I offered $250 and I thought that was generous. He wanted $750....hard pass. Needs tank, clutch, and recoil cover. Not to mention what’s lurking on the top and bottom end.


Looks a bit rough for sure.
I have come to enjoy passing on items, then I get to see what's coming next . .
Look forward to seeing what comes your way.


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> How does that basswood and box elder burn? I think we call in linden tree in michigan. Alot of popple gets burnt in our area, not the greatest but it's everywhere and puts out heat


Keeps you warm and the only taxes are on your body


----------



## ElevatorGuy

What the heck is popple?


----------



## Lee192233

ElevatorGuy said:


> What the heck is popple?


Aspen. In northern WI they call aspen "popple".


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I believe that is the same Crossbow I have, a Centerpoint 370!
> 
> Replaced the scope with a "clearer" Nikon, but the dots are a bit off (but I know where they are). 40 is now 45!


Yup same crossbow.


----------



## Philbert

ElevatorGuy said:


> What the heck is popple?





Lee192233 said:


> Aspen. In northern WI they call aspen "popple".



Aka ‘poplar’ trees 

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

Popple aka quaking aspen or big tooth aspen. Both referred to as popple in michigan anyways. Think once they clear cut the state they grew like weeds


----------



## Brufab

Once felled and split shelf life is maybe 3 years in a covered pile for popple. Gets funky and punky thereafter IMO


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Once felled and split shelf life is maybe 3 years in a covered pile for popple. Gets funky and punky thereafter IMO


If it is covered and off the ground it will last forever. Not covered or not off the ground I absolutely agree


----------



## chipper1

It's like pop, soda, soda pop, Aspen, poplar, Aspen popple lol.
Hope you get the rakes lowered on your blades, cause that things just throwing dust and it's hard on your arm bar.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Got the loader running again and used it to bring down some of the trees I cut out of the driveway since it’s been down. 




The mechanic that helped with the engine is digging out a stump. I’m impressed with the power of this engine. It goes up the driveway at half throttle, the old engine barely made it at full throttle. Has better compression braking too.


----------



## MustangMike

My glass doors have not arrived yet, but I put the new gun cabinet (plywood and milled Red Oak) in the basement and it now holds my shotguns and lever action guns.

Left to Right,

1) Lefever 20 ga Trap gun. Single Shot
2) Ithaca 37 Deer Slayer Pump
3) Savage/Stevens 12 Ga Semi Auto
4) Rem 870 12 Ga Pump
5) Model 71 Winchester 348
6) Browning Repro of a Mdl 95 Win - 30-06
7) Mdl 94 Win Buffalo Bill Comm 30-30 w/26" Octagon bbl


----------



## Brufab

Oooh the Ithaca! Nice!! And the Buffalo bill 30/30!!!!


----------



## svk

I had two Ithaca 37’s at one point. Sold them both over the years. I was just telling a guy about them and I couldn’t remember what make they were for the life of me but I knew they were bottom eject 12 gauge pump’s.

Stopped at the little private owned sporting good store in my hometown and they have a couple of real neat guns that may need to come home with me after I get back from vacation. Didn’t want to blow too much coin before vacation.


----------



## Brufab

I feel ya between car repairs and medical tests that insurance doesn't cover im stretched thin. I have alot of older fishing reels and vintage Shakespeare rods that I need to figure out how to put on eBay to feed my new old saw hobby


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Pups playing in the yard tonight.


----------



## Brufab

Nice I see there's some seasoned firewood stacks in the far back


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Brufab said:


> Nice I see there's some seasoned firewood stacks in the far back


That stuff is only a year old, the 3 year old stuff is what I’m burning this year. It’s on the other side of the yard lol.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

My daughter stacked it 10/2020. Gsd’s supervising.


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl using my Ithaca model 37 pump. It is a "duck hunter's special". Has ducks engraved on the reciever. Matte black metal and no glare oiled stock. Bought it for turkey hunting back in the 80's.


----------



## Brufab

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 942199
> 
> My daughter stacked it 10/2020. Gsd’s supervising.


That's awesome nothing like family and firewood!!!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

It was a punishment actually but when she was done I think she was actually satisfied with the work done. She actually hates “firewood work” but loves the heat. Go figure right?


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Stihl using my Ithaca model 37 pump. It is a "duck hunter's special". Has ducks engraved on the reciever. Matte black metal and no glare oiled stock. Bought it for turkey hunting back in the 80's.


The one we got has amazing engraving on it as well but can't remember what it is.


----------



## MustangMike

The Model 37 says "Deerslayer" on the slug barrel, but has 3 ducks on one side of the receiver and two ducks and a retriever on the other!

The 870 does not have any engraving, but it is my favorite shotgun cause I bought it when I was 18 (first gun I could buy w/o a parent). My Mom had to come with me the year before to buy the Model 94!

I love the 30-30, but I'll chalk it up to your age that you were not impressed with the 95 or 71! How many people do you know that have a lever action chambered in 30-06???

And the Model 71 is a real thumper! I bought it used in the early 70s when I was in college. It was manufactured in 1940.

The cartridge is based on a necked down 50-110, the base is larger than a 45-70.


----------



## Brufab

Better make sure your shooting round nose bullets in that 06' lever lol I go back to 1898 30-40 Krag Jorgensen side loader. Any earlier not so much. More familiar with military rifles. Springfield Enfield Mauser and newer.


----------



## Brufab

Wife got this Jan 20th she looked bad ass walking out of Dunhams she said all the guys standing around the gun counter didn't know what to say when she said i will take that one.


----------



## mbrick

Ryan A said:


> I offered $250 and I thought that was generous. He wanted $750....hard pass. Needs tank, clutch, and recoil cover. Not to mention what’s lurking on the top and bottom end.


$750? What a roach!


----------



## Ryan A

There was an early 066 on the other sites classifieds that looked great that went for that kind of money

I don’t need a 066, but the opportunity presented itself......


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> The Model 37 says "Deerslayer" on the slug barrel, but has 3 ducks on one side of the receiver and two ducks and a retriever on the other!
> 
> The 870 does not have any engraving, but it is my favorite shotgun cause I bought it when I was 18 (first gun I could buy w/o a parent). My Mom had to come with me the year before to buy the Model 94!
> 
> I love the 30-30, but I'll chalk it up to your age that you were not impressed with the 95 or 71! How many people do you know that have a lever action chambered in 30-06???
> 
> And the Model 71 is a real thumper! I bought it used in the early 70s when I was in college. It was manufactured in 1940.
> 
> The cartridge is based on a necked down 50-110, the base is larger than a 45-70.


It would be awesome to have that 71.

I know I’ve told this story before but it’s been a while. I knew an old guy who had one but he wouldn’t ever give me prices even though he said he wanted to sell his collection. He was kind of a tough to deal with, cantankerous guy and eventually I gave up because he never gave me a price on any guns and he had over 300 and he claimed to be very interested in selling. He was extremely cheap and was very concerned about passing on his money to his kids. Kind of a tough deal for that family as both of his boys died within two years of he and his wife.


----------



## sb47

ElevatorGuy said:


> It was a punishment actually but when she was done I think she was actually satisfied with the work done. She actually hates “firewood work” but loves the heat. Go figure right?


As a kid my punishment was mending fences. Needless to say, I can mend the hell out of a fence.


----------



## ken morgan

ElevatorGuy said:


> It was a punishment actually but when she was done I think she was actually satisfied with the work done. She actually hates “firewood work” but loves the heat. Go figure right?


Ha ha ha same with daughters, they at 10 & 11 don’t want to help except to load the stove and crank it


----------



## 501Maico

Going the hard way on a 24" DBH willow oak. I've done occasional removals with just antique spurs and a belt since the mid 70's. Recently invested in all new climbing gear and this is a perfect first practice tree with no time crunch to fell. Been cleaning the limbs off and chunking down 16" split ready wood. I'm not going to bother cutting the stem, just dropping it whole after the limbs are gone. Huge lower limbs would be safer to remove before dropping regardless.

.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Going the hard way on a 24" DBH willow oak. I've done occasional removals with just antique spurs and a belt since the mid 70's. Recently invested in all new climbing gear and this is a perfect first practice tree with no time crunch to fell. Been cleaning the limbs off and chunking down 16" split ready wood. I'm not going to bother cutting the stem, just dropping it whole after the limbs are gone. Huge lower limbs would be safer to remove before dropping regardless.
> 
> .View attachment 942260
> View attachment 942264
> View attachment 942265
> View attachment 942266


Why not just fell it, unless you're just wanting to try out the new gear, congrats on the new gear.
I also don't see how it's safer to remove the large limbs before dropping?


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> Better make sure your shooting round nose bullets in that 06' lever lol I go back to 1898 30-40 Krag Jorgensen side loader. Any earlier not so much. More familiar with military rifles. Springfield Enfield Mauser and newer.


The Model 95 Winchester has a Box Magazine (even though it is a lever action) and was designed to shoot pointed bullets. It was chambered in 30-40 Krag, 30 Russian, 30-03, 30-06, 35 Winchester and 405 Winchester. It was Iconic, being pictured with Teddy Roosevelt with the Rhino, and in numerous pics of Texas Rangers and the Rough Riders. It was an expensive gun so it was not as popular as other rifles of the time. (John Browning design, 1895).

The Model 71 is really a sporterized model 1886 with a pistol grip lever, 1/2 length magazine, and a hardened receiver, and a new caliber. Many gun writers consider it to be one of the best lever actions (if not the best) ever produced. The cartridge dwarfs a 30-30, and ammo is still produced because of the guns popularity in Alaska. The 30-30 just does not cut it if you run across a Grizzly! It is also very effective on Moose, and there is one engraved on the receiver of my gun (note: No Model 71s were factory engraved).

The pointed bullets I'm loading in the 30-30 and 348 are Hornady "Leverevolution" bullets, the pointed tip is soft and designed to work in tube fed lever action rifles.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> The Model 95 Winchester has a Box Magazine (even though it is a lever action) and was designed to shoot pointed bullets. It was chambered in 30-40 Krag, 30 Russian, 30-03, 30-06, 35 Winchester and 405 Winchester. It was Iconic, being pictured with Teddy Roosevelt with the Rhino, and in numerous pics of Texas Rangers and the Rough Riders. It was an expensive gun so it was not as popular as other rifles of the time. (John Browning design, 1895).
> 
> The Model 71 is really a sporterized model 1886 with a pistol grip lever, 1/2 length magazine, and a hardened receiver, and a new caliber. Many gun writers consider it to be one of the best lever actions (if not the best) ever produced. The cartridge dwarfs a 30-30, and ammo is still produced because of the guns popularity in Alaska. The 30-30 just does not cut it if you run across a Grizzly! It is also very effective on Moose, and there is one engraved on the receiver of my gun (note: No Model 71s were factory engraved).
> 
> The pointed bullets I'm loading in the 30-30 and 348 are Hornady "Leverevolution" bullets, the pointed tip is soft and designed to work in tube fed lever action rifles.


Thanks I ASSumed it was tube fed. Wow not a day goes by on here that I don't have a tasty tidbit of new knowledge thanks!


----------



## sb47

Brufab said:


> Thanks I ASSumed it was tube fed. Wow not a day goes by on here that I don't have a tasty tidbit of new knowledge thanks!


Henry has come out with the "Long Ranger" in 30.06-243-308 that are mag fed so you can shoot pointy bullets.


----------



## SS396driver

Finally worked on filing a proper milling chain . Works so much nicer it’s probably not as good as the more seasoned millers but I’m learning . cuts were twice as fast and much smoother


----------



## Brufab

Wow dang near a sanded finish!!!


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> Why not just fell it, unless you're just wanting to try out the new gear, congrats on the new gear.
> I also don't see how it's safer to remove the large limbs before dropping?


Trying out the new gear but more importantly learning how to use it at my own pace in a very nice climbing tree. Big difference from being restricted to the stem with spurs, which is my only experience.

The pics might not show it well, but there are a couple of large, long, and low limbs that could end up with extreme pressure on them. One of those trees where there is a lot of thought and caution when delimbing.


----------



## Brufab

Nice crv!!! +1 for the Honda. I agree better to learn new tools and equipment at the operators pace he feels comfortable with.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Anybody interested or any value to an old McCoulloch 250? A buddy of mines saw, He says it doesn’t run well. Looks like it was a beast in its day!


----------



## Brufab

Guys are gonna eat that up! Looks like a fantastic powerhead to complete or for parts!


----------



## blades

stopped at the local gun shop today, got a box of 308's ( I can't find where I put them last year) anyway there is a 308 Encore in the case, pistol barrel length , don't have one of those actions yet. it was very difficult leaving it there, but there is a logosol mill(M7) for sale near me for around the same $. decisions decisions


----------



## Brufab

I just looked that logosol up. Makes milling waaaay to easy I didn't see the guy sweating or cussing 1 bit.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Finally worked on filing a proper milling chain . Works so much nicer it’s probably not as good as the more seasoned millers but I’m learning . cuts were twice as fast and much smoother


Details???


----------



## MustangMike

For those who are not familiar with the photo, here is Teddy Roosevelt pictured with a Model 95 Winchester in 405 and his Rhino. He really never intended to take a Rhino with the 405, he used to call it his "Lion Medicine", but the Rhino charged when he was Lion hunting, and the rest is history!


----------



## MustangMike

sb47 said:


> Henry has come out with the "Long Ranger" in 30.06-243-308 that are mag fed so you can shoot pointy bullets.


I looked it up and it is box fed, pointed bullets, but only short action (308 but no 30-06).

So I conclude that it is 125 years late to the party, and still does not shoot the 30-06! (OK, so the 30-03 and 30-06 were not really offered until 1903 and 1906 respectively!) But the 30-40 Krag, 30 Russian and 35 Winchester could all shoot pointed bullets. I believe the 405 bullets were 300 grain round nose.

Winchester intended the 95 to be a military firearm, and the Russians used it as such, but it failed US military testing as they said a lever action was difficult to cycle in the prone position.


----------



## REJ2

Was able to scrounge some oak from my local state park today


----------



## JustJeff

What is this wood nonsense doing in the gun thread! Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

REJ2 said:


> Was able to scrounge some oak from my local state park today
> View attachment 942405


Really? Our State parks don't let you touch any downed wood except if you're camping.


----------



## REJ2

djg james said:


> Really? Our State parks don't let you touch any downed wood except if you're camping.


A couple three years ago NE Kansas had high water levels at all the major reservoirs, killed a lot of mature trees, most of the flood kill was felled last year about this time, a few escaped but were finally taken down after the busy part of this years camping season. I live close by so easy to check when the maintenance guys drop one. Park manager told me if it’s down on the ground to take it. I do pile the tops neatly. It’s been a huge wood windfall for me, paved roads right up next to the cut site. You could not dream an easier scenario to scrounge wood! Only condition set forth was is that I cannot sell it, no problem there.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Brufab said:


> Guys are gonna eat that up! Looks like a fantastic powerhead to complete or for parts!


It’s complete, Those we’re just the first pics he sent me.


----------



## Lee192233

I haven't been doing much scrounging. Keep at it guys! My dad had a health scare and was in the hospital for 10 days. Thank God he's home now. Due to that and my brother who is the service manager at our shop we're ridiculously backed up at work. 
I'll get some distraction tomorrow with the opener of WI gun deer season. Since this is also a gun/hunting/ammo thread here's a pic of my deer rifle. Browning A-Bolt in .308. Since I rarely shoot farther than 100 yards my favorite deer medicine is a 180 grain Game King at 2400 fps.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Details???


Basically made a granberg ripping chain. Every other two cutter I halved and put a 10-15 angle on the cutters. Worked well on the oak


----------



## Brufab

Thanks for sharing the knowledge ss396


----------



## MustangMike

When I milled the post and beams for the cabin (Ash, before I did square file) I use narrow kerf chain filed that way.

Stihl narrow kerf is ONLY available through Logisol!


----------



## MustangMike

Getting ready to leave for the Cabin, I'll be gone till Sun night. Not that we are trying to be "politically correct", but we will have 6 and it will be the first time = #s of men and women!

My Daughter, Matt's Sister and Matt's Daughter will all be hunting with us!

Wish us luck!


----------



## Brufab

Fantastic! and best of luck!


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Getting ready to leave for the Cabin, I'll be gone till Sun night. Not that we are trying to be "politically correct", but we will have 6 and it will be the first time = #s of men and women!
> 
> My Daughter, Matt's Sister and Matt's Daughter will all be hunting with us!
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good luck! Be safe.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> I haven't been doing much scrounging. Keep at it guys! My dad had a health scare and was in the hospital for 10 days. Thank God he's home now. Due to that and my brother who is the service manager at our shop we're ridiculously backed up at work.
> I'll get some distraction tomorrow with the opener of WI gun deer season. Since this is also a gun/hunting/ammo thread here's a pic of my deer rifle. Browning A-Bolt in .308. Since I rarely shoot farther than 100 yards my favorite deer medicine is a 180 grain Game King at 2400 fps.
> View attachment 942481





MustangMike said:


> Getting ready to leave for the Cabin, I'll be gone till Sun night. Not that we are trying to be "politically correct", but we will have 6 and it will be the first time = #s of men and women!
> 
> My Daughter, Matt's Sister and Matt's Daughter will all be hunting with us!
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good luck guys and gals. Rifle deer seasons starts next Saturday for us.


----------



## svk

Good luck guys and gals!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Getting ready to leave for the Cabin, I'll be gone till Sun night. Not that we are trying to be "politically correct", but we will have 6 and it will be the first time = #s of men and women!
> 
> My Daughter, Matt's Sister and Matt's Daughter will all be hunting with us!
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good to see younger people hunting . The hunters are getting older here and unfortunately there are less every year . I just bought a crossbow and a Turkey gun from a gentleman that's not going to hunt anymore. Nothing special mossberg 12 and center point sniper 370 that's in nicer shape than mine. Giving mine to my son


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Rifle deer seasons starts next Saturday for us.



Ours ended almost three weeks ago.


----------



## svk

Driving through Missouri on my way to Florida. Had to go cross country a bit to visit a friend and saw lots of trees with hedge apples on the secondary highways. First time for me.


----------



## Lang

farmer steve said:


> Stihl using my Ithaca model 37 pump. It is a "duck hunter's special". Has ducks engraved on the reciever. Matte black metal and no glare oiled stock. Bought it for turkey hunting back in the 80's.


I have an old Ithaca Road Blocker that is a 10 ga pump. Too painful to shoot these days. LOL


----------



## svk

I had a 10 gauge SxS that was abusive to shoot. Sold it and got a BPS which was probably worse. I have a Gold 10 now and it’s still pretty damn harsh. But I’m not selling it till the ammo shortage is over cause you can still get ten gauge steel relatively easily.


----------



## xraydaniel

Good luck to all you hunters!

Wish I could get out this year but went through some troubles with a sick mil who just got placed in a nursing home. Will be missing this season as well but will get out for smoke pole in second half of December.
Been tracking this fella for the last year


And this pain in the ass as well


----------



## Ryan A

svk said:


> Driving through Missouri on my way to Florida. Had to go cross country a bit to visit a friend and saw lots of trees with hedge apples on the secondary highways. First time for me.


Did you look at places/condo’s? Brother in law moved from Philly to the Space Coast in FL so I’m somewhat familiar. This summer, we’ll visit again and have plans to travel to the gulf side of FL and I hear that’s incredible.


----------



## svk

My day started at the Lodge Cast Iron factory store and ended at the beach.


----------



## svk

Ryan A said:


> Did you look at places/condo’s? Brother in law moved from Philly to the Space Coast in FL so I’m somewhat familiar. This summer, we’ll visit again and have plans to travel to the gulf side of FL and I hear that’s incredible.


I’m planning to look at condos on Monday. Hope to purchase in the next 12 months.


----------



## Philbert

Any ‘deals’ at the outlet?
I’d love a factory tour!

Philbert


----------



## xraydaniel

Lang said:


> I have an old Ithaca Road Blocker that is a 10 ga pump. Too painful to shoot these days. LOL





svk said:


> I had a 10 gauge SxS that was abusive to shoot. Sold it and got a BPS which was probably worse. I have a Gold 10 now and it’s still pretty damn harsh. But I’m not selling it till the ammo shortage is over cause you can still get ten gauge steel relatively easily.


Shotties. Such a love/hate for them.

I probably have 40 flats of various bird,buck, and slug.

All 12ga for me with a New Haven 600AT, Browning Gold, Black aces semi and lever. Did a paracord wrap on the lever birds head grip a few months ago. Good home defense gun with Federal OO flight control.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Any ‘deals’ at the outlet?
> I’d love a factory tour!
> 
> Philbert


The back corner of the store is factory seconds. Very functional pieces priced 50 percent off or more but might have a pit or two or some casting flash. I bought several seconds. Only spent about $130 on myself though.

Also the store has literally everything they sell. A lot of items that I’ve never seen for sale online or even discussed on the CI pages.


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> Getting ready to leave for the Cabin, I'll be gone till Sun night. Not that we are trying to be "politically correct", but we will have 6 and it will be the first time = #s of men and women!
> 
> My Daughter, Matt's Sister and Matt's Daughter will all be hunting with us!
> 
> Wish us luck!


My girls are young, 11 and 8 y/o. Had the chance to take them to NY to see a show. Saw a bunch of hunters parked alongside Route 27 on Long Island. Interesting habitat for hunting. Saw a lot of oak/hardwood tracts then turned into pine forest closer to the beach/sand areas. Had me thinking how I would hunt it. Made it all the way to Montauk, hopefully I could make it down there to fish early fall next year?

When I think of NY, there’s an instant connection to you Mike.


----------



## muddstopper

Just to show a few pics.

first bear

Another first timer

after a hard day hunting
8 bear in 6 days, I got two deer and stopped deer hunting, not sure of group totals, probably around 12 or 14. Mostly does,


----------



## xraydaniel

muddstopper said:


> Just to show a few pics.
> View attachment 942884
> first bear
> View attachment 942885
> Another first timer
> View attachment 942886
> after a hard day hunting
> 8 bear in 6 days, I got two deer and stopped deer hunting, not sure of group totals, probably around 12 or 14. Mostly does,


Awesome stuff. Top pic looks just like my daughter.


----------



## svk

Nice work, especially to the young lady. Count your blessings that you have deer numbers like that! And bear!

In my neighborhood, deer hunters went 2/7.


----------



## SS396driver

My two friends got two yesterday in Orange County . I didn’t see anything worth taking a shot at .


----------



## svk

Nice work SS crew!


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Just to show a few pics.
> View attachment 942884
> first bear
> View attachment 942885
> Another first timer
> View attachment 942886
> after a hard day hunting
> 8 bear in 6 days, I got two deer and stopped deer hunting, not sure of group totals, probably around 12 or 14. Mostly does,


How are you getting the bear? Baiting? Watching gut piles?


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> How are you getting the bear? Baiting? Watching gut piles?


We use bait to pull them in, then run them with dogs. We have game cameras to tell us what is coming to the bait. we have pictures of 7 bear in one pic. One big bear, 5-600lb, was eating and the rest setting back waiting for their turn.


----------



## bob kern

Good luck hunting fellas! 
back to scrounging wood, I don’t go after pallets but a word of warning to those who were saying they do, BE CAREFUL!!!
Even pallets are not exempt from gubermint 
Stupidity and regulation!!! 
pallets are marked these days. Some to show they have been heat treated to kill bugs to prevent cross state/ country contamination. 
others may be stamped B or BM. This is a pesticide (bromide)to prevent the same. It is nasty stuff and you do NOT want it burning in your home! 
I work with several farmers who are too busy to fool with trees when the fall into their fields. They are glad to let me have them and in exchange I pack the brush to the edge out of their way. 
good for both of us and nice easy access!!


----------



## xraydaniel

muddstopper said:


> We use bait to pull them in, then run them with dogs. We have game cameras to tell us what is coming to the bait. we have pictures of 7 bear in one pic. One big bear, 5-600lb, was eating and the rest setting back waiting for their turn.


Excellent work muddstopper. Looking forward to getting one soon myself.

Back to scrounging I just drove past a 20” dbh Black locust down across someone’s yard about 80 ft tall. Gonna go do some asking when I drive back last there later.


----------



## Brufab

Just scored a super 754 real clean, gas tank bone dry. Once I can figure out how to get it going I will be posting some good firewood pics!


----------



## svk

Scrounging some dinner.

I’ve never been to one of these before lol.


----------



## svk

The wings were good. Everything else so-so. I was surprised how many ladies were in there dining, seemingly voluntary.


----------



## chipper1

For the page number .


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Just scored a super 754 real clean, gas tank bone dry. Once I can figure out how to get it going I will be posting some good firewood pics!


Nice score.
Did you try putting fuel in it .
Look forward to the firewood pics .


----------



## chipper1

xraydaniel said:


> Excellent work muddstopper. Looking forward to getting one soon myself.
> 
> Back to scrounging I just drove past a 20” dbh Black locust down across someone’s yard about 80 ft tall. Gonna go do some asking when I drive back last there later.


Did you say locust .
There may be some trees down around here tonight, winds in the 20s. Had a nice ride home from church, wind would catch you when you came to a field at the end of a wood line, if you weren't paying attention it would send you into the other lane. 
Hope you get the locust, it's my favorite for firewood.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> For the page number .



Sorta special, mint, with flippy caps?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Sorta special, mint, with flippy caps?


Exactly, except caps I think. Edit; caps too, had to look lol(pic added below).
It's a special cylinder, recoil, and plastics, with a base gasket delete and a muffler mod, all on an xtorq chassis. It runs very well I think.


----------



## svk

Extra special!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Extra special!


"Sorta extra special" as the caps are copies, if they were the real deal that would make it extra special .


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Scrounging some dinner.
> 
> I’ve never been to one of these before lol.
> View attachment 943084



I went to a Hooters in Austin Tx 20 odd years ago. Can't remember much about the food, I think I was too busy trying to work out why it was called "Hooters"


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Sorta special, mint, with flippy caps?


.
A jonserd bar on a husky??? My head is spinning!!!!


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> Did you try putting fuel in it .
> Look forward to the firewood pics .


No not yet. Gonna clean it up first. Air filter is real nasty gona pull the plug and spray some fogging oil in the cylinder and check the exhaust for bugs and mud dobbers as other members have suggested then check for spark. I really don't have any tools or workshop here in burton. I moved 95% of all my stuff up north. Hoping to have a good enough vehicle to make the trip up north this weekend..


----------



## ken morgan

Screw the BS... I want some wild boar or deer firewood is getting easy (for me) in Japan... the real treats in life are all filled with bureaucratic ********. (BS is the starred in BS).


----------



## ken morgan

chipper1 said:


> "Sorta extra special" as they are copies, if they were the real deal that would make it extra special .


funny I took a 365SP and made it a 372 with a full top end swap.... and a few other mods courtesy of Miller Mod saws....


----------



## Brufab

What kind of wood is there to cut in Japan? That's pretty cool Ken Morgan your a international wood scrounger extraordinaire!!!


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> No not yet. Gonna clean it up first. Air filter is real nasty gona pull the plug and spray some fogging oil in the cylinder and check the exhaust for bugs and mud dobbers as other members have suggested then check for spark. I really don't have any tools or workshop here in burton. I moved 95% of all my stuff up north. Hoping to have a good enough vehicle to make the trip up north this weekend..


Looks like red oak being the last thing that was cut with the Remington because the filter and saw dust are red?


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Looks like red oak being the last thing that was cut with the Remington because the filter and saw dust are red?


Maybe cedar?
I flush cut one earlier this week and this one was probably 80% red/purple. I didn't have my camera on me and I didn't want to walk back and forth to the truck.


----------



## chipper1

ken morgan said:


> funny I took a 365SP and made it a 372 with a full top end swap.... and a few other mods courtesy of Miller Mod saws....


Steve is laughing because a guy was selling a 365 "special, when asked some questions it came out that it wasn't as "special" as he made it out to be lol.
What else did you do to it.
A nice running 372 is a great saw.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> .
> A jonserd bar on a husky??? My head is spinning!!!!


Same bar mount.
I had a bunch of those from buying a lot of jred 2166, I still have a few left.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Maybe cedar?
> I flush cut one earlier this week and this one was probably 80% red/purple. I didn't have my camera on me and I didn't want to walk back and forth to the truck.


Could be the guy said last run in alcona County


----------



## MustangMike

No deer, I'm heartbroken and angry at NYS!!!

My Niece spotted several deer, all going away, and 3 turkeys. When my niece and daughter were in the two person stand opening morning, a bear came within 20 yards (but they did not want a bear). Second year in a row a bear has come to that stand on opening morning, Very, Very rare for a place that does not allow baiting!

I saw nothing from my stand early opening morning, I almost think the big buck is smart enough to watch were we go when we leave the cabin.

So, I set up a little still hunt/drive with my brother late opening morning through some very thick stuff, as I figured that may be where he was, and I'm convinced that a single hunter has a very low chance of finding him (you will only see him if someone else pushes him to you). I was carrying my 348 with open sights.

I spotted a good size deer looking at me (quartering toward me, but still) at 100 yds. The face, neck and shoulder were all a clear shot, and I have a doe tag and knew it was a good size deer. But my area of NY has "antler restriction", 3 points on a side. So I raised my binoculars with my left hand and was able to see through the brush that his antlers exceeded anything I have ever taken.

I slowly lowered the binoculars, pulled the hammer back on the 348 and raised it slowly. Just as I got on him, he turned and left!

If we did not have 3 pt restriction, that deer was mine. If I were hunting with a scoped rifle, that deer was mine. I'm 69 now and don't know if an opportunity like this will repeat. After opening day, it is tough to get others to go up with you, and when the rut starts to fade (soon), the deer will not be as protective of his area. I'm both heartbroken and mad.

Guess I'll just have to always carry a scoped rifle, but is it not right that NYS regs prevent you from hunting in a traditional manner. It would have been great to have that trophy credited to my beloved 348.

Group pics before we left (can't see it, but we are sitting on my new Red Oak bench!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> No deer, I'm heartbroken and angry at NYS!!!
> 
> My Niece spotted several deer, all going away, and 3 turkeys. When my niece and daughter were in the two person stand opening morning, a bear came within 20 yards (but they did not want a bear). Second year in a row a bear has come to that stand on opening morning, Very, Very rare for a place that does not allow baiting!
> 
> I saw nothing from my stand early opening morning, I almost think the big buck is smart enough to watch were we go when we leave the cabin.
> 
> So, I set up a little still hunt/drive with my brother late opening morning through some very thick stuff, as I figured that may be where he was, and I'm convinced that a single hunter has a very low chance of finding him (you will only see him if someone else pushes him to you). I was carrying my 348 with open sights.
> 
> I spotted a good size deer looking at me (quartering toward me, but still) at 100 yds. The face, neck and shoulder were all a clear shot, and I have a doe tag and knew it was a good size deer. But my area of NY has "antler restriction", 3 points on a side. So I raised my binoculars with my left hand and was able to see through the brush that his antlers exceeded anything I have ever taken.
> 
> I slowly lowered the binoculars, pulled the hammer back on the 348 and raised it slowly. Just as I got on him, he turned and left!
> 
> If we did not have 3 pt restriction, that deer was mine. If I were hunting with a scoped rifle, that deer was mine. I'm 69 now and don't know if an opportunity like this will repeat. After opening day, it is tough to get others to go up with you, and when the rut starts to fade (soon), the deer will not be as protective of his area. I'm both heartbroken and mad.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to always carry a scoped rifle, but is it not right that NYS regs prevent you from hunting in a traditional manner. It would have been great to have that trophy credited to my beloved 348.
> 
> Group pics before we left (can't see it, but we are sitting on my new Red Oak bench!


It does suck the restrictions on antlers but I have been seeing more larger bucks in my area the last few years.Haven't seen the 8 pointer since last week. Like you said the bigger ones seem to know how to evade us. I'm not really actively hunting as I have plenty of meat in the freezer I just have the rifle with me around my woods just in case . The 30-06 uas a decent scope dont carry binoculars.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> It does suck the restrictions on antlers but I have been seeing more larger bucks in my area the last few years.Haven't seen the 8 pointer since last week. Like you said the bigger ones seem to know how to evade us. I'm not really actively hunting as I have plenty of meat in the freezer I just have the rifle with me around my woods just in case . The 30-06 uas a decent scope dont carry binoculars.


Big ones get big for a reason!


----------



## chipper1

DrCorpusl said:


> Free firewood NW Indiana, Schererville, IN
> 
> Russ 708.860.2471


Saw this, may be of interest to someone in here as I know a few are from Indiana.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> It does suck the restrictions on antlers but I have been seeing more larger bucks in my area the last few years.Haven't seen the 8 pointer since last week. Like you said the bigger ones seem to know how to evade us. I'm not really actively hunting as I have plenty of meat in the freezer I just have the rifle with me around my woods just in case . The 30-06 uas a decent scope dont carry binoculars.


I wish IL had the same restrictions. A member of my extended family shot three little deer last years just so he could fill his family's tags. My Brother bow hunts the same property, and this year he's only seen one buck. Let the little ones grow.


----------



## DrCorpusl

chipper1 said:


> Saw this, may be of interest to someone in here as I know a few are from Indiana.


Just want see it go to someone who needs it........plenty here, 3 good size trees worth.


----------



## MustangMike

Re Antler restrictions:

1) I'm on my own 50 acres, I should be able to monitor it how I want.

2) The brush is thick as heck, often making it impossible to count points.

3) I should be allowed to hunt with open sights, they should make an exception for them as you are already handicapping yourself.

4) Traditional hunting (like I was taught) should be encouraged, not discouraged. The 3-point rule encourages tree stands, scopes, farm fields and baiting (which is illegal in NY, but widely done). You are not able to count points on a deer walking through thick brush.

Also, antler restrictions have nothing to do with the size of the deer. If someone is taking fawns with doe tags, it will not stop that. Also, if you get a large spike (a genetic defect that should be removed from the herd) you can't shoot them (that happened to me too)!

I can see why folks who hunt farm fields like the idea, but if you hunt in thick woods, it sucks.

Yes, big bucks are very difficult to harvest, but I should have had this one dead to rights, but was thwarted by the regulations. If I threw my gun up first (instead of the binoculars) he was mine!

FYI - For those in need of a good hunting scope, MidwayUSA is having a sale on the Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 for $99 with Free shipping! A quality scope at a very reasonable price. I had my Daughter order one for the rifle she has not yet purchased!


----------



## xraydaniel

MustangMike said:


> Re Antler restrictions:
> 
> 1) I'm on my own 50 acres, I should be able to monitor it how I want.
> 
> 2) The brush is thick as heck, often making it impossible to count points.
> 
> 3) I should be allowed to hunt with open sights, they should make an exception for them as you are already handicapping yourself.
> 
> 4) Traditional hunting (like I was taught) should be encouraged, not discouraged. The 3-point rule encourages tree stands, scopes, farm fields and baiting (which is illegal in NY, but widely done). You are not able to count points on a deer walking through thick brush.
> 
> Also, antler restrictions have nothing to do with the size of the deer. If someone is taking fawns with doe tags, it will not stop that. Also, if you get a large spike (a genetic defect that should be removed from the herd) you can't shoot them (that happened to me too)!
> 
> I can see why folks who hunt farm fields like the idea, but if you hunt in thick woods, it sucks.
> 
> Yes, big bucks are very difficult to harvest, but I should have had this one dead to rights, but was thwarted by the regulations. If I threw my gun up first (instead of the binoculars) he was mine!
> 
> FYI - For those in need of a good hunting scope, MidwayUSA is having a sale on the Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 for $99 with Free shipping! A quality scope at a very reasonable price. I had my Daughter order one for the rifle she has not yet purchased!


Where I am in central Ma we can kill does or bucks with at least 3” of antlers showing. I got half the amount of your plot and have caught a decent amount of big bucks and does there since 11/20 when I bought this woodlot. I’m really cognizant of creating more habitat there as the deer herd is not so big around here.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Re Antler restrictions:
> 
> 1) I'm on my own 50 acres, I should be able to monitor it how I want.
> 
> 2) The brush is thick as heck, often making it impossible to count points.
> 
> 3) I should be allowed to hunt with open sights, they should make an exception for them as you are already handicapping yourself.
> 
> 4) Traditional hunting (like I was taught) should be encouraged, not discouraged. The 3-point rule encourages tree stands, scopes, farm fields and baiting (which is illegal in NY, but widely done). You are not able to count points on a deer walking through thick brush.
> 
> Also, antler restrictions have nothing to do with the size of the deer. If someone is taking fawns with doe tags, it will not stop that. Also, if you get a large spike (a genetic defect that should be removed from the herd) you can't shoot them (that happened to me too)!
> 
> I can see why folks who hunt farm fields like the idea, but if you hunt in thick woods, it sucks.
> 
> Yes, big bucks are very difficult to harvest, but I should have had this one dead to rights, but was thwarted by the regulations. If I threw my gun up first (instead of the binoculars) he was mine!
> 
> FYI - For those in need of a good hunting scope, MidwayUSA is having a sale on the Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 for $99 with Free shipping! A quality scope at a very reasonable price. I had my Daughter order one for the rifle she has not yet purchased!


Good points. My intent was to show my distaste of the practices of those I know. Just pull the trigger on any sized deer that come their way.


----------



## SS396driver

I haven't gotten doe tags for my zone in years . Today I had 9 in my yard I do have 2 tags for Orange county and parts of Sullivan county. .


----------



## Brufab

We used to shoot alot of does but now we only shoot a doe if it's injured already. Not enough deer where we're at now but we got alot of real nice clover food plots though the deer hammer. When we used to hunt a big farm we shot does. I usually fell small maples in February and the deer eat then up pretty good. They have already ate the clover down to dirt by then


----------



## svk

Sorry to hear that you missed out mike. I think the antler restrictions are BS. It would have been epic to harvest a monster with the 348.


----------



## MustangMike

xraydaniel said:


> Where I am in central Ma we can kill does or bucks with at least 3” of antlers showing. I got half the amount of your plot and have caught a decent amount of big bucks and does there since 11/20 when I bought this woodlot. I’m really cognizant of creating more habitat there as the deer herd is not so big around here.


What specifically do you do to improve the habitat? Since we are in the same geographic region, I would be interested in knowing what is working for you.

We used to have a lot more deer up there, but I think part of the problem is poaching. There are too many logging roads, and no year round residents. It is well known that a lot of the tree guys and bluestone guys have 22s or 22mags, and I'm sure some folks on ATVs do the same thing. You almost NEVER see a deer when you are driving in or out, or on the ATV. That has to tell you something. It is sort of the opposite of the deer not being afraid of tractors!

Seems there are fewer coyotes than there used to be, but more bears, and the bears could be part of the problem.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, I got 3 for 3M. My brother got one for me, and I got 2 after 10/31 when they let you get addl ones.

Mechanic Matt knows folks with farms over there, and they are over run with deer.


----------



## xraydaniel

I took 2 does in 2019 in a newly opened zone for watershed protection. Deer populations are huge in highly populated areas around here. They have their safe spots, food plots, and corridors undisturbed because of the population density of homes. Well, the deer were and still are overbrowsing the watershed to the extent that it was starting to compromise drinking water access to millions of people. I don’t shoot does anywhere but those kind of hunts where the population is very large. Did a mount out of one of em. I also have a shed I gotta do a euro mount on as well.


----------



## djg james

xraydaniel said:


> I took 2 does in 2019 in a newly opened zone for watershed protection. Deer populations are huge in highly populated areas around here. They have their safe spots, food plots, and corridors undisturbed because of the population density of homes. Well, the deer were and still are overbrowsing the watershed to the extent that it was starting to compromise drinking water access to millions of people. I don’t shoot does anywhere but those kind of hunts where the population is very large. Did a mount out of one of em. I also have a shed I gotta do a euro mount on as well.
> View attachment 943353
> View attachment 943354
> View attachment 943355
> View attachment 943358


How'd you get the skull so clean? I've got a nice rack/skull that I found this Spring that still has hair/etc on it.


----------



## Brufab

Up north where we have a place the does are so thick. But getting antlerless permits are not so much. I feel bad in winter because they are real rough looking and probly running out of available browse. I mean in winter when your in the woods doesn't even look like anything could survive.


----------



## xraydaniel

MustangMike said:


> What specifically do you do to improve the habitat? Since we are in the same geographic region, I would be interested in knowing what is working for you.
> 
> We used to have a lot more deer up there, but I think part of the problem is poaching. There are too many logging roads, and no year round residents. It is well known that a lot of the tree guys and bluestone guys have 22s or 22mags, and I'm sure some folks on ATVs do the same thing. You almost NEVER see a deer when you are driving in or out, or on the ATV. That has to tell you something. It is sort of the opposite of the deer not being afraid of tractors!
> 
> Seems there are fewer coyotes than there used to be, but more bears, and the bears could be part of the problem.


I think poaching is a major issue round here. I’m doing a selective cut this winter to encourage understory growth because my woodlot has very little browse due to poorly managed woods over the last 70 years. The canopy is too dense. I may do some hinge cuts too. There is also the plan in the longer term to clear cut a section for rye grass or some other feed but that is capital intensive and beyond my budget right now. There are a lot of Federal and state grants and cost shares for these types of things but you have to get all your ducks in a row to accomplish it yet alone be approved for the reimbursement.


----------



## xraydaniel

djg james said:


> How'd you get the skull so clean? I've got a nice rack/skull that I found this Spring that still has hair/etc on it.


Power washer and salon grade hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Up north where we have a place the does are so thick. But getting antlerless permits are not so much. I feel bad in winter because they are real rough looking and probly running out of available browse. I mean in winter when your in the woods doesn't even look like anything could survive.


So true man. I’m very particular about how I hunt nowadays.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> I think poaching is a major issue round here. I’m doing a selective cut this winter to encourage understory growth because my woodlot has very little browse due to poorly managed woods over the last 70 years. The canopy is too dense. I may do some hinge cuts too. There is also the plan in the longer term to clear cut a section for rye grass or some other feed but that is capital intensive and beyond my budget right now. There are a lot of Federal and state grants and cost shares for these types of things but you have to get all your ducks in a row to accomplish it yet alone be approved for the reimbursement.


If you can get red clover seed i would frost seed any areas that are bare. Works wonders and clover is the best bang for the buck nutrition wise. I planted it wjere it would be in shade in summer but if you frost seed it's growing before leaves are out. Once established doesn't need much light


----------



## Brufab

Frost seeded clover already growing before the leaves are out. As you can see lots of brush trees around the plot is n s orientated I also been doing the hinge cut stuff and works good.


----------



## xraydaniel

Passive management of wood lots around here coupled with very little successional growth for so many years have really hurt the population of deer. Back in the 50’s there were almost no deer. Gradually we have taken care of better land management, land purchases, and active management but DCR is known to be very careless in how the forests are managed for habitat. Seriously we just need to clear cut it all for more variety and better habitat. Ain’t no grouse round here either.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Frost seeded clover already growing before the leaves are out. As you can see lots of brush trees around the plot is n s orientated I also been doing the hinge cut stuff and works good.


Nice work!

And a clean shot lane


----------



## Brufab

The deer love the clover. Usually after a doe has a fawn its in the plot withing 24 hours.


----------



## dboyd351

Guess different places have different management issues. There are so many deer in Virginia some counties require you to take at least one anterless deer before you are allowed to take a buck. But back in the 40s and 50s there were NO deer here in the Eastern Shore.


----------



## MustangMike

The canopy is not the problem up on my property. In fact, there were a lot more deer when it was in tact.

A tornado touched down on my 50 acres a few decades ago and wiped out about 40% of my trees. After that, successive bad storms have kept taking down mature, unprotected trees. Many years it seems like more trees are lost than grow.

As a result, my property (which used to get logged every 10 years) has not been logged since 1995. I've got some trees that are ready, but they are few and far between. (Mostly Ash and Cherry, a few Maples [Red + Sugar] and a few Red Oak). Also, maybe a very few Beech and Birch (Black + Yellow) are large enough. Don't see any White Oak, Hickory, Locust or Tulip up there.


----------



## muddstopper

Growing up, you seldom would see a deer. I was in high school before I ever saw a wild turkey. Now they are every where. Wife hit a deer with the car right before I went on my hunt. I was hunting out east, but I swear we have more deer here at home than they do out there. Deer are bigger here too. I watched two does out of my deer stand condo this evening. One laid down next to my bait pile. Depredation is a big deal around home now. I can legally shoot 5 deer, either sex, without a licence or permit, but they have to be eating my plants, which they do. I could have killed one or both does today, but I am waiting on a certain buck I have pics of. I have pics of a good 8pt, a good 6pt, a small 6 point, a five point and a spike that look like antelope horns and a button buck. All on the same trail camera, all within 60 yards from my drive way.


----------



## Logger nate

Well no deer for me this year. Still hunting cow elk (short range weapon season) until end of the month.
My buddy cut a nice red fir, hauled one load out and wasn’t sure if he could get the rest in one load so he invited me along. 
First trip out with the “new” pickup, 99 with the 7.3. 
Sorry guys but the ole blue and white Ford went to a new owner hopefully I don’t get banned from the site. Old truck was going to need some work (buyer was informed of issues) and was able to sell it for more than I paid for new one. I miss the old one but this one is nicer to drive and hopefully won’t need much attention for awhile. Loaded the top section in my pickup 
my buddy prefers the larger rounds and I like the smaller ones so worked out well.


----------



## LondonNeil

We are all going to miss your old truck!


----------



## Brufab

So jealous.... to have a bar buried like that in some fir!


----------



## xraydaniel

MustangMike said:


> The canopy is not the problem up on my property. In fact, there were a lot more deer when it was in tact.
> 
> A tornado touched down on my 50 acres a few decades ago and wiped out about 40% of my trees. After that, successive bad storms have kept taking down mature, unprotected trees. Many years it seems like more trees are lost than grow.
> 
> As a result, my property (which used to get logged every 10 years) has not been logged since 1995. I've got some trees that are ready, but they are few and far between. (Mostly Ash and Cherry, a few Maples [Red + Sugar] and a few Red Oak). Also, maybe a very few Beech and Birch (Black + Yellow) are large enough. Don't see any White Oak, Hickory, Locust or Tulip up there.


Good feedback for me Mike. I’ve had the same disasters present by looking at the story my woods have to tell. All the evidence of a select cut over 50-60 years ago, fire damage, and wind/storm damage.

My lot is very oak dominant. Beech is dominant but not as much as the oak and EWP. A lot of the beeches are dying from the bark disease but they also crowd out the oak seedlings which are innumerable from the excellent mast production we’ve had the past 2-3 years. Very few ash and white oak with moderate hemlock, birch, cherry, and maple. No hickory or locust here.

It definitely needs a cut.


----------



## Brufab

Small maples I have found to be the bast at hinge cutting and the deer prefer the tips of the branches better than all others. I have felled small trees for winter browse maple oak popple. Popple was least preferred.


----------



## svk

Morning fellows. It’s a brisk 46 degrees at the beach this morning. Going to do some riding around today. Trying to find a southern rust free car for my son and no luck so far. The only ones we are finding are at used car lots and the premises are….shady.


----------



## svk

Historically we had great deer hunting near my cabin especially during and after the point that the wolf bounty was on. 15 years removed from the bounty, the hunting became exceedingly worse. The wolf population took a hit in the late 90’s then the deer came back. Now we are on the second slide and there’s no end in sight. Believe it or not we had bonus tags in the early 2000’s….now it’s been buck only for close to 15 years.

The coyotes have moved in near my home and our deer herd went down immensely in the matter of a year. I’ve got a new game call and two new to me varmint rifles that are itching to change that.


----------



## Brufab

Yea coyotes can do a number on deer. It's ok to have a few around to keep the coons and stuff in check but anymore than that it can become a problem.


----------



## MustangMike

There are tons of coyote down here where I live also. A few years ago I was bow hunting on some local State land in the snow and saw evidence of coyotes taking down a mature deer spread out over a few hundred yards.

Lots of blood, fur and bones, and to tell you the truth, there were so many coyote tracks that it sent shivers down my spine as I stood there with a bow and arrow! I don't know how many trips they made back and forth, but there were thousands of tracks, it was scarry!

That said, when that college in PA did a study, they were surprised how many deer were taken out by black bears compared to coyotes.

There was a lot of bear sign on my upstate property this year.


----------



## svk

There’s definitely a pack here. They’ve already had a few close shaves with me. I’ve seen three while walking without a gun (I don’t do that any more) and another nearly met his end last fall but I couldn’t get the rifle out from behind the seat fast enough.


----------



## xraydaniel

Coyotes abundant on my land too. I may start to do some Varmint plinking with a mouth reed.


----------



## Brufab

Found a nos mac honey hole if you guys need anything pm me and I will check to see. I can buy and ship. Nos carbs condensers filters pull starter parts I can buy and ship if you guys need anything. I posted this in the 3 threads I frequent the most.


----------



## Brufab

Here's the honey hole


----------



## svk

I’ve been in the woods at dusk or shortly after and had animals (definitely not deer) in the woods near me. Even with a gun in your hands, the thought does cross your mind…I don’t have as many rounds as there are animals.

One time I flushed a bear out of thick ferns right at dusk. Only had a single shot 20. I think I was 13 or 14. Obviously the bear went the other way but I nearly needed to clean my pants lol.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> Historically we had great deer hunting near my cabin especially during and after the point that the wolf bounty was on. 15 years removed from the bounty, the hunting became exceedingly worse. The wolf population took a hit in the late 90’s then the deer came back. Now we are on the second slide and there’s no end in sight. Believe it or not we had bonus tags in the early 2000’s….now it’s been buck only for close to 15 years.
> 
> The coyotes have moved in near my home and our deer herd went down immensely in the matter of a year. I’ve got a new game call and two new to me varmint rifles that are itching to change that.


I'm pretty sure at some point in the early 2000's we could take 7 deer around the Buyck area. Couldn't drive more than 45 at dawn or dusk there were so many.


----------



## Brufab

They had service manuals 10" thick and tech bulletins the old lady was more than happy to show me all there back room stuff. She was tickled to death I was enjoying the cool stuff. Friggn history tour along with the wrench I bought to modify


----------



## Philbert

Brufab said:


> Here's the honey hole


Looks like @heimannm s attic (before the move). 

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

Said a guy bought all the signs and alot of stuff from


----------



## MustangMike

When I hunted in Margartville, I used to come out of the woods along a Hemlock lined dirt road. It got real dark early, and twice I had the crap scared out of me.

Once, a Coyote let out a howl. I did not see him, but he was VERY CLOSE and the howl was so loud I almost could not believe it. I had unloaded the 348, and I could not get shells back in that gun fast enough.

The other time I stepped off the road to look at some deer tracks in the snow. All of a sudden, everything exploded above me, and branches were falling like rain! I had disturbed a flock of roosting turkeys and the clumsy critters were breaking so many branches in their rush to leave it was scary. It took a few seconds as I covered my head with my arms to realize what was happening.


----------



## MustangMike

xraydaniel said:


> Coyotes abundant on my land too.


Looks like you have a pair working your property. I'd get on them before they produce a pack!

In NY, you can hunt them, with a rifle, 24/7 in most counties (even where deer can only be hunted with shotgun)! My friend tells me a mechanical call with a mechanical movement device works very effectively.


----------



## farmer steve

Another load of all scrounged wood headed out the door in the morning. Cherry_ and_ HVBW.


----------



## xraydaniel

MustangMike said:


> Looks like you have a pair working your property. I'd get on them before they produce a pack!
> 
> In NY, you can hunt them, with a rifle, 24/7 in most counties (even where deer can only be hunted with shotgun)! My friend tells me a mechanical call with a mechanical movement device works very effectively.


24/7 here too. Just limited to .22 caliber after hours though.


----------



## Brufab

Runs on gas in carb. Fuel line looks real good I took the cotton filter off and blew into it. I didn't notice any leaks even held throttle open I was thinking air should go thru?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> When I hunted in Margartville, I used to come out of the woods along a Hemlock lined dirt road. It got real dark early, and twice I had the crap scared out of me.
> 
> Once, a Coyote let out a howl. I did not see him, but he was VERY CLOSE and the howl was so loud I almost could not believe it. I had unloaded the 348, and I could not get shells back in that gun fast enough.
> 
> The other time I stepped off the road to look at some deer tracks in the snow. All of a sudden, everything exploded above me, and branches were falling like rain! I had disturbed a flock of roosting turkeys and the clumsy critters were breaking so many branches in their rush to leave it was scary. It took a few seconds as I covered my head with my arms to realize what was happening.


I’ve had grouse blast out of the snow at my feet. Also pileated woodpeckers flying out of a nearby tree scare the bejesus out of you when you are trying to sneak up on deer. 

My ex-bil tells the story about pheasant hunting in southern MN. Dog is on point at the edge of a slough. They are walking through standing water trying to get to the dog and wondering what kind of crazy pheasant is out in standing water. Just as they get to the dog a Turkey takes flight literally at the dog’s nose. He said at close range it sounded like a helicopter taking off lol.


----------



## muddstopper

xraydaniel said:


> 24/7 here too. Just limited to .22 caliber after hours though.


Is that 22 rimfire or can you use 22 center fire.


----------



## Brufab

Had best luck before they mate in spring using the game call set up. But ruger 10/22 with cci stingers don't do much. I recommend something bigger. The ultra slug hunter with sabot slugs never fails to stop them in there tracks


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Sorry guys but the ole blue and white Ford went to a new owner hopefully I don’t get banned from the site


----------



## mountainguyed67

I loved seeing that old truck in your pictures, you might remember I have old trucks.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> I loved seeing that old truck in your pictures, you might remember I have old trucks.


Yeah sure liked the looks of it. I do, really enjoy seeing the old international on those mountain trails. Looks like fun.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Yeah sure liked the looks of it. I do, really enjoy seeing the old international on those mountain trails. Looks like fun.



Some before it was painted, and some after.


----------



## Philbert

Anniversary 

Holy F-word Batman! Tomorrow is my 15th anniversary with this site! I was just casually looking for some info on grinding chains, made up a ‘throwaway’ name for a single visit, and now look at all the time and money this place, and you jokers, have cost me!!!

Anyway, tomorrow is Thanksgiving, so I probably would miss posting this note of self importance. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> Had best luck before they mate in spring using the game call set up. But ruger 10/22 with cci stingers don't do much. I recommend something bigger. The ultra slug hunter with sabot slugs never fails to stop them in there tracks


If you are not allowed to use center fire rifle, and they are coming in within 50 yds at night, a cross bow with a laser sight may be just the ticket! I use the NAP mechanical 3 blade heads for deer, and they never go far after they are hit.

Just a little slower to reload!


----------



## muad

LondonNeil said:


> We are all going to miss your old truck!


Very sad  

Hope the new is as good and reliable as the ole OBS.


----------



## muad

Looks like y'all are having some fun.

Mike, sorry you guys didn't get any deer, hopefully everyone enjoyed the experience nonetheless.

Steve, looks like you had a nice trip. Would love to visit a Lodge Factory Store, but I believe my wallet would not be as excited.

Things haven't been good here, whole family came down with the flu and we're still dealing with it. We had to reschedule Thanksgiving, which was a huge bummer. We're all much better, but not anywhere near 100%. I broke my fever last night, and feel a lot better, but am very weak still.

Opening day for gun season is Monday, I'm hoping I'm well enough to hunt. I have the entire week off, so I should be able to get some time in and hopefully fill the freezers.


----------



## muddstopper

Had 2 deer within 30 yrds yesterday, had 3 this morning. Closet one was probably 10 yards. All does. No pics of bucks on game cameras, they seem to have disappeared.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Opening day last Saturday in WI. I had the boy up in the stand w/me. First time out for him. He hasn't taken hunters' safety so he was simply an observer.
We were on the far southwestern corner of the state ~12mi upriver from Dubuque on the WI side. So we have to wait 12min after the clock says opening time.
Every year. And I mean EVERY year since I've been hunting my in-law's place (25 years), some jamoke lights off a round @ 0610... Like its some sort of announcement to the world challenging the local warden to come ticket him for shooting before opening.
Anyway, 0642 rolls around & it's legal to shoot & 4 antlerless deer came RACING up to w/in 125yards....
And stared straight at us. No shot.
It was also first light on opening morning with smallish deer. I passed on them and saw nothing else the rest of the weekend.
Going out Friday morning to see if I can put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Oh- and sight-in was a piece of cake.
I went out to the sherriff's training center where they were hosting a sight-in. 
I paid my $10, walked out to the firing line. Sat down with one of the deputies as my spotter & put a round through the top tangent of the white bull. Perfectly 1/2" high @50yd for being on the money @100 (I hope).
My spotter said, "Nice shot. Do it again."
So I put one through the same hole. 
He said, "Well, it looks like we don't need to adjust anything." 
Two rounds to sight in... I KNOW that I could be better. It was likely a fluke & I suppose I should have put five rounds downrange just to be sure. But I'm also looking at a dwindling supply of ammunition right now. And I didn't want to make that pretty target look bad.


----------



## GenXer

I was able to scrounge up some firewood this fall, should have about 20-25 chord here ready to be cut for next winter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Oh- and sight-in was a piece of cake.



Is that required? I haven’t heard of it here.


----------



## 3000 FPS

GenXer said:


> I was able to scrounge up some firewood this fall, should have about 20-25 chord here ready to be cut for next winter.


Good for you. I was just reading an article down here in the states that firewood is starting to become higher in demand because of the higher energy prices for heating this winter. That also means the prices for firewood is going up too. 
So hoard on because it is like money in the bank. 20 to 25 cord is a pretty good stash of wood. Congrats


----------



## Brufab

Thats alot of


----------



## GenXer

3000 FPS said:


> Good for you. I was just reading an article down here in the states that firewood is starting to become higher in demand because of the higher energy prices for heating this winter. That also means the prices for firewood is going up too.
> So hoard on because it is like money in the bank. 20 to 25 cord is a pretty good stash of wood. Congrats


I started buying a semi load of hardwood for the last 2 years, at $1500 delivered, I can't go wrong.
I've tried attaching pictures but I must have to get my post count up


----------



## Brufab

Not sure on why pics don't work. I'm sure a more seasoned member can help with that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Not sure on why pics don't work. I'm sure a more seasoned member can help with that.



He’s probably right about he‘s too new, it’s to keep out spam.


----------



## svk

I haven’t heard of any posting limitations unless the new owners instituted something.


----------



## Brufab

Figured any spam in here would be in a frying pan in the what ya having for dinner section


----------



## Cowboy254

GenXer said:


> I started buying a semi load of hardwood for the last 2 years, at $1500 delivered, I can't go wrong.
> I've tried attaching pictures but I must have to get my post count up



Well, we must warn you, only firewood scrounging posts are permitted on this thread so don't go spamming it up with off-topic junk. Well, scrounging posts and posts about @svk 's love life.


----------



## muddstopper

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, we must warn you, only firewood scrounging posts are permitted on this thread so don't go spamming it up with off-topic junk. Well, scrounging posts and posts about @svk 's love life.


----------



## muddstopper

Jumped 4 more does at 1.30 today. Son is coming up tonite and I plan on letting him take a doe or two before he has to head back home. I dont know where the bucks have gone. I left the sd cards out of my cameras for 2 weeks while I was on the coast hunting and dont have a single pic of a buck since replacing cards. I moved both trail cameras today. I hope the bucks are just coming in behind where the cameras where mounted and not getting their picture took. Cameras have been up for several days now and I dont have any pics of does either but I keep seeing them so I know they are there. Got to get back in the stand condo in about a hour. Might have to go turn the heater on now so it will be warm. Yea I am getting soft in my old age.


----------



## svk

Bill-are you between ruts right now? Or has the first rut yet to start where you are at?


----------



## Brufab

I would say in michigan it's between ruts. The weather had been abnormal this fall and has probly got the deer messed up. Also the dnr here is saying the deer all have covid???


----------



## svk

I read an article that said they may have it but the only concern is respiratory parts? Go figure.


----------



## Brufab

Yea I think its there plan to discourage people from hunting. The dnr here has been messing things up big time. I believe the overall plan is to not have hunters at all as a measure to take away guns.


----------



## rarefish383

Does anyone know exactly what this is, make, model? Next time I'm not in a hurry, I'm going to ask if it's for sale?


----------



## gumneck

Kind of looks like a Bombi (Bombardier). Maybe you already knew that part....


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Bill-are you between ruts right now? Or has the first rut yet to start where you are at?


Our Rut has been in full swing for about a week. I got a little spike on my place in WV Tuesday. Just as I leaned my rifle in it's rack in my tree stand, and sat down, a doe came running parallel to my field and woods. She slammed on the brakes and turned and looked right at me. Bent down and got a mouth full of grass and started chewing. I figured I was busted and my rifle was just out of reach. Then she turned and looked behind her, and took off into the woods. I figured she had a boy friend behind her and jumped up and grabbed my rifle, just as I got it, here he came. Nose on the ground, never stopped. As soon as he cleared the Cedar tree in font of me, I made the incredible, 25 yard shot to the neck, and my day was over at 7:59.


----------



## gumneck

gumneck said:


> Kind of looks like a Bombi (Bombardier). Maybe you already knew that part....


Maybe it's a 1974 -1976 Thiokol. And it is an Imp....I'm sure of it


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Bill-are you between ruts right now? Or has the first rut yet to start where you are at?


Dont know, I saw bucks chasing does on the coast last week, but I havent seen a buck since I have been home. Seen 9 does total today but no bucks.


----------



## rarefish383

gumneck said:


> Kind of looks like a Bombi (Bombardier). Maybe you already knew that part....


Thanks. No I didn't know that. I know nothing about the machine beyond the point it has Columbia Gas on the side. I just figured the gas company used it to chase the gas lines up and down the hills in WV. I did a quick search for the Bombi and came up with a Sno Cat Skidozer that looks a dead ringer, right down to the exhaust stack. Thanks again.


----------



## gumneck

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks. No I didn't know that. I know nothing about the machine beyond the point it has Columbia Gas on the side. I just figured the gas company used it to chase the gas lines up and down the hills in WV. I did a quick search for the Bombi and came up with a Sno Cat Skidozer that looks a dead ringer, right down to the exhaust stack. Thanks again.


Aparrently I didn't either. It's a Thiokol IMP. 1974-1976 is a quess but it is a Thiokol for sure.


----------



## Lnk

svk said:


> My day started at the Lodge Cast Iron factory store and ended at the beach.
> View attachment 942857
> View attachment 942858
> View attachment 942859
> View attachment 942861
> View attachment 942862
> View attachment 942863
> View attachment 942864
> View attachment 942865


You must have drove right past me if you came down 75. Enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## xraydaniel

muddstopper said:


> Is that 22 rimfire or can you use 22 center fire.


Here’s some mental gymnastics 

Nighttime hunting: During the period from ½ hour after sunset to midnight rifles are restricted to those chambered not larger than .22 long rifle and handguns are restricted to those chambered not larger than .38 caliber.


----------



## Cricket

svk said:


> I’ve had grouse blast out of the snow at my feet. Also pileated woodpeckers flying out of a nearby tree scare the bejesus out of you when you are trying to sneak up on deer.
> 
> My ex-bil tells the story about pheasant hunting in southern MN. Dog is on point at the edge of a slough. They are walking through standing water trying to get to the dog and wondering what kind of crazy pheasant is out in standing water. Just as they get to the dog a Turkey takes flight literally at the dog’s nose. He said at close range it sounded like a helicopter taking off lol.


My late mate once dozed off sitting up against a tree (his preferred squirrel hunting method), and a pair of pileated woodpeckers lit not that far above him, and proceeded to pound the hell out of the tree he was leaning his head against. Apparently it's some sort of mating ritual...


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Anniversary
> 
> Holy F-word Batman! Tomorrow is my 15th anniversary with this site! I was just casually looking for some info on grinding chains, made up a ‘throwaway’ name for a single visit, and now look at all the time and money this place, and you jokers, have cost me!!!
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow is Thanksgiving, so I probably would miss posting this note of self importance.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!
> 
> Philbert


Happy anniversary .


----------



## chipper1

GenXer said:


> I was able to scrounge up some firewood this fall, should have about 20-25 chord here ready to be cut for next winter.


Welcome to AS Gen .
Good you have plenty of wood at the house. How much do you burn a yr.


----------



## chipper1

Burned some pine tonight, nice having some scraps around, but man are they expensive lol.
Now I have a load going of 4 splits of cherry and one locust. 
I looked at the temp about an hr ago and it was still 44 so It may get a little warm in here by morning.
This morning I reloaded the stove not realizing how warm it was out(34), it was a bit hot in here, didn't even add anything until I built a fire an hr ago.


----------



## xraydaniel

chipper1 said:


> Burned some pine tonight, nice having some scraps around, but man are they expensive lol.
> Now I have a load going of 4 splits of cherry and one locust.
> I looked at the temp about an hr ago and it was still 44 so It may get a little warm in here by morning.
> This morning I reloaded the stove not realizing how warm it was out(34), it was a bit hot in here, didn't even add anything until I built a fire an hr ago.
> View attachment 943879


That your wood “shed” 

I’m burning hard maple right now in the NE. Stuff is hard as nails and creates some great coals with very little ash.


----------



## xraydaniel

Philbert said:


> Anniversary
> 
> Holy F-word Batman! Tomorrow is my 15th anniversary with this site! I was just casually looking for some info on grinding chains, made up a ‘throwaway’ name for a single visit, and now look at all the time and money this place, and you jokers, have cost me!!!
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow is Thanksgiving, so I probably would miss posting this note of self importance.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!
> 
> Philbert


I’m right behind ya bud….but with much less time spent here over the years!

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## Lee192233

Still burning some shoulder season wood. 7 year old ash, oak, beech and sugar maple that was left stacked but uncovered. Had the house up to 78 the other day. The wife wasn't too happy. Didn't look at the weather before I started the fire.


----------



## svk




----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> and posts about @svk 's love life.


Feast or famine lol. Women are a funny species.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, wood heat ,,,

The first night opening WE up at the cabin it was 30 when we went to bed and 22 in the am, and the cabin was perfect.

Second night it was 30 when we went to bed, so I loaded the stove again, but it stayed at 30! We had to open the windows upstairs and get out of our sleeping bags!

Those 55 gal drum wood stoves can sure put out some heat!

Cabin is 20 X 24 - 2 stories hight. Uninsulated, the walls are just 5/8" plywood.

We plan to insulate the ceiling, as when it gets to about 10* the stove has trouble keeping it warm. May also insulate the walls upstairs.


----------



## MustangMike

The tempered glass for my home made gun cabinet arrived today.

I'll have to post some pics.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that required? I haven’t heard of it here.


It isn't required. I just don't shoot very much at all & never want to go out into the woods without knowing where my rounds are going to end up. The Dane Co. sherriff's department has a nice setup for those of us who don't have access to a range.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> View attachment 943881


Sign looks orange and white to me. Huh. Just like a Stihl!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Dang is that where chipper1 is having the next GTG at???. Count me in!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Thanksgiving!

8* yesterday, wood stove sure felt good, hard to leave it to go to work


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> OK, wood heat ,,,
> 
> The first night opening WE up at the cabin it was 30 when we went to bed and 22 in the am, and the cabin was perfect.
> 
> Second night it was 30 when we went to bed, so I loaded the stove again, but it stayed at 30! We had to open the windows upstairs and get out of our sleeping bags!
> 
> Those 55 gal drum wood stoves can sure put out some heat!
> 
> Cabin is 20 X 24 - 2 stories hight. Uninsulated, the walls are just 5/8" plywood.
> 
> We plan to insulate the ceiling, as when it gets to about 10* the stove has trouble keeping it warm. May also insulate the walls upstairs.


If you fully insulate, it will be a game changer. You might even need a smaller stove!

When I went from partially insulated to fully, I was able to get rid of my second heater. Now we run the propane heater at one to two clicks above low versus running it on high and needing a second one on cold nights.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> If you fully insulate, it will be a game changer. You might even need a smaller stove!
> 
> When I went from partially insulated to fully, I was able to get rid of my second heater. Now we run the propane heater at one to two clicks above low versus running it on high and needing a second one on cold nights.


A lot of you fellers are probably doing this by now but if you haven’t tried it, this fire starting idea will forever end your kindling gathering!!
Buy a bag of wood pellets for the pellet stoves. Put a coffee cup full in the stove, squirt on about a table spoon of rubbing alcohol, lamp oil or your favorite combustible on the pellets. Stack firewood around it, light it and forget it. You have a fire! I haven’t “gathered kindling “ since trying it.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Sign looks orange and white to me. Huh. Just like a Stihl!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Slow down Jeff, I'm not there yet lol.
For the page.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> A lot of you fellers are probably doing this by now but if you haven’t tried it, this fire starting idea will forever end your kindling gathering!!
> Buy a bag of wood pellets for the pellet stoves. Put a coffee cup full in the stove, squirt on about a table spoon of rubbing alcohol, lamp oil or your favorite combustible on the pellets. Stack firewood around it, light it and forget it. You have a fire! I haven’t “gathered kindling “ since trying it.


Great tip Bob.
That's how I lite my pellet stove, it does work well.
You can also use a sealable container and put the pellets in that and add a couple teaspoons of rubbing alcohol then pour them out as needed. Although some brands of pellets work better than others, some will fall apart within a few days.
Do you have all your wood for the yr, next?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> View attachment 943881


Nice, never been there.
I'd rather not be in that part of the country most of the yr, just too hot and humid, I like the east coast of FL for temps and humidity.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Great tip Bob.
> That's how I lite my pellet stove, it does work well.
> You can also use a sealable container and put the pellets in that and add a couple teaspoons of rubbing alcohol then pour them out as needed. Although some brands of pellets work better than others, some will fall apart within a few days.
> Do you have all your wood for the yr, next?


Yes sir. Still need to stack / cover next years but it in the barn lot waiting.


----------



## muddstopper

bob kern said:


> A lot of you fellers are probably doing this by now but if you haven’t tried it, this fire starting idea will forever end your kindling gathering!!
> Buy a bag of wood pellets for the pellet stoves. Put a coffee cup full in the stove, squirt on about a table spoon of rubbing alcohol, lamp oil or your favorite combustible on the pellets. Stack firewood around it, light it and forget it. You have a fire! I haven’t “gathered kindling “ since trying it.


I buy a bag of pine wood chips at TSC. Place a handfull on top of a paper towel, stack dry wood on top and light. One bale of chips lasted me a couple of years.Works awful well to restart a fire from a bed of almost burnt out coals


----------



## chipper1

xraydaniel said:


> That your wood “shed”
> 
> I’m burning hard maple right now in the NE. Stuff is hard as nails and creates some great coals with very little ash.
> View attachment 943880


I see what you did there lol.
This is my woodshed, the wood missing from the left side is what we've burned this season. You can see the chickens are getting their pumpkin for Thanksgiving. 
Happy Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Yes sir. Still need to stack / cover next years but it in the barn lot waiting.


Nice. Its sure good to be ahead for a change, and nice not to be getting wood out from under tarps


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Nice. Its sure good to be ahead for a change, and nice not to be getting wood out from under tarps


Yep. Got real busy one year taking care of everyone else’s 911’s and wound up in the snow dragging soggy tree tops out for wood. 
Spent all winter fight damp wood. 
I told the wife never again!!! I’m glad to help anyone but these days those who come help load wood ( or would if they could) get priority when their roof leaks, car breaks down etc. !!!!! If anyone fusses i tell to go home and read “the little red hen!”


----------



## svk

Scrounged up 320 rounds of .223 and a hundred rounds of .45 auto last night from Bass Pro. Total cost was $320 which was skewed because the 20 round box of .223 soft points was $30. 

New to me Savage Axis in .223 is en route to my FFL. It’s technically new with tags but no box. You can buy Savage axis in nearly any caliber locally but finding the .223 was like hens teeth. I wanted it because ammo is still cheap and this way my boys can target practice with a center fire rifle that can also double as a varmint gun.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice, never been there.
> I'd rather not be in that part of the country most of the yr, just too hot and humid, I like the east coast of FL for temps and humidity.


I hear you. Summers get hot if you aren’t on the beach. Also too hot for manual labor outside, at least for this white boy. The Mexican fellers don’t seem to be bothered by it. 

November through March is heavenly here. My eventual plan is to boogie from MN around thanksgiving and return in late February so I can get in some late ice fishing.


----------



## SS396driver

Girls came to check out what I was doing . Put the bird on the smoker at 9 am two smaller ones go in the fryer around 2 pm . Venison and venison sausage around 2 also mix of apple ,cherry ,ash

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MustangMike

1) Don't want to insulate the downstairs of the cabin as it would ruin the post and beam look, plus the 55 gal drum stove has no problem keeping it warm. When we cook on it, we open the outside door. It would just be nice to have the upstairs (sleeping area) somewhat insulated for those cold windy mornings. The cabin is 20 X 24 - 2 stories high.

2) For fire starter, I don't buy anything ... just keep a box of noodles you made with the chainsaw and add some birch bark if you wish. The noodles light instantly and the birch bark will burn longer and light anything else that is dry.

3) Good choice on guns SVK. Everyone seems to love shooting my Ruger American Rifle in 223, and I even hand loaded some 55 grain Barnes TTSX bullets for my 12 year old Grandson to hunt deer with. Almost no recoil, inexpensive to shoot, and good accuracy.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Thanksgiving to all! We are hosting this year.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! We are hosting this year.


What time should we be there?
Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Yep. Got real busy one year taking care of everyone else’s 911’s and wound up in the snow dragging soggy tree tops out for wood.
> Spent all winter fight damp wood.
> I told the wife never again!!! I’m glad to help anyone but these days those who come help load wood ( or would if they could) get priority when their roof leaks, car breaks down etc. !!!!! If anyone fusses i tell to go home and read “the little red hen!”


That's a bummer for sure.
We have that book lol.
I on the principle of if you want to warm yourself by the fire, bring some wood. Even when the kids were very young I made them haul something, I'd cut some real small sticks just so they could help. If they won't help when they are young, you don't have much hope of them helping when they are teens.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> That's a bummer for sure.
> We have that book lol.
> I on the principle of if you want to warm yourself by the fire, bring some wood. Even when the kids were very young I made them haul something, I'd cut some real small sticks just so they could help. If they won't help when they are young, you don't have much hope of them helping when they are teens.


Darn tootin. 99 percent of what they will be is learned before the age of 2. 
My adopted 5 yr old is so in to helping he has his own running 10” “skil” chain saw. Gets angry that I won’t let him run it by himself!!!!


----------



## GenXer

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS Gen .
> Good you have plenty of wood at the house. How much do you burn a yr.


I burn 5-7 chord a year upwards to 10.


----------



## chipper1

For the page.


----------



## chipper1

GenXer said:


> I burn 5-7 chord a year upwards to 10.


That's a good amount. 
I burn 3.5-4 in our woodstove for 100% of our heat, unless it gets real cold and I get the pellet stove going, but, I haven't done that in a few seasons.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's a good amount.
> I burn 3.5-4 in our woodstove for 100% of our heat, unless it gets real cold and I get the pellet stove going, but, I haven't done that in a few seasons.


I'd bet my in-laws have burned that much already this year. Fire hasn't gone out entirely since late September and it's one of those big, old, poorly insulated (mostly uninsulated) farmhouses.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I'd bet my in-laws have burned that much already this year. Fire hasn't gone out entirely since late September and it's one of those big, old, poorly insulated (mostly uninsulated) farmhouses.


Wow, that's a lot, but cheaper than propane.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that's a lot, but cheaper than propane.


We burn about 15 4x8 rics as we call them here. 
mama likes it hot and I can’t cook so I just cut more wood!

Some of the best words of wisdom I ever heard was” when in doubt , remember it’s her biscuits and gravy or yours!!”


----------



## SS396driver

Average season about 5 to 6 cord. All in the basement no need to get cold or handle cold frozen wood


----------



## SS396driver

3 or 4 hours to go . I’ll wrap it in foil in an an hour or so


----------



## Lee192233

SS396driver said:


> Average season about 5 to 6 cord. All in the basement no need to get cold or handle cold frozen woodView attachment 943991


We put about 3.5 cords in the basement. Haven't done it yet this year because the lawn hasn't froze yet. We try not to tear up the grass too much. Only thing I'm not a fan of is the bugs that hitch a ride.


----------



## SS396driver

Lee192233 said:


> We put about 3.5 cords in the basement. Haven't done it yet this year because the lawn hasn't froze yet. We try not to tear up the grass too much. Only thing I'm not a fan of is the bugs that hitch a ride.


Haven’t had any problems with bugs . But my wood is moved three or four times before going into the basement .


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry about the slight glare, but here is the gun cabinet (milled Red Oak + plywood) with the tempered glass doors with stick on handles and a lock.


----------



## SS396driver

Venison steaks salted and warming . I let the salt sit for about an hour then rinse and then dry rub . 
Cooks quick even on the smoker


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Sorry about the slight glare, but here is the gun cabinet (milled Red Oak + plywood) with the tempered glass doors with stick on handles and a lock.


Real nice Mike.

I have my dads gun cabinet that he build in High School in the garage. My grandpa was an excellent carpenter so with his oversight it’s nicer than what you’d expect from a HS kid. Need to find a spot for it in the house. I think it will hold 12 guns and has two locking drawers and two non locking cupboards underneath the gun rack.


----------



## svk

Hope you guys are stuffing yourselves silly with great food. I scrounged up breakfast at Waffle House and that’s all I’ve eaten so far.


----------



## svk

And I hope all of your thanksgiving dinner conversations are positive and non-political!


----------



## GenXer

Lionsfan said:


> I'd bet my in-laws have burned that much already this year. Fire hasn't gone out entirely since late September and it's one of those big, old, poorly insulated (mostly uninsulated) farmhouses.


We figure my farmhouse was built around 1850


----------



## sb47

I don't scrounge firewood. I worked out a deal with a tree guy just down the street that brings me all the wood I can handle.
Here is some live oak and post oak he brought me last week.


Here is a pile of red oak and post oak I have cut up and busted up and ready to finish splitting to size.


Here is another pile I have started working on, cutting it to size and getting it ready for the splitter.



Here is yet another pile of live oak that is cut to size and ready for the splitter.



Here is a stump that I'm thinking about making a table out of.


----------



## SS396driver

Guess they like BBQ 14 in the yard as I was smoking


----------



## bob kern

sb47 said:


> I don't scrounge firewood. I worked out a deal with a tree guy just down the street that brings me all the wood I can handle.
> Here is some live oak and post oak he brought me last week.
> View attachment 944054
> 
> Here is a pile of red oak and post oak I have cut up and busted up and ready to finish splitting to size.
> View attachment 944055
> 
> Here is another pile I have started working on, cutting it to size and getting it ready for the splitter.
> 
> View attachment 944056
> 
> Here is yet another pile of live oak that is cut to size and ready for the splitter.
> View attachment 944057
> 
> 
> Here is a stump that I'm thinking about making a table out of.
> View attachment 944058


The bottom of the trunk would make a pretty table. Wander how much shipping would be to central Indiana!! Lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

WetBehindtheEar said:


> It isn't required. I just don't shoot very much at all & never want to go out into the woods without knowing where my rounds are going to end up. The Dane Co. sherriff's department has a nice setup for those of us who don't have access to a range.



I remember going to the zero range in the Army, if you don’t do that first you have low chance of hitting what you aim at.


----------



## svk

Butter and herb crusted prime rib didn’t disappoint. The new silicone roasting rack works great to keep the bottom side of the roast from overcooking where it touches the skillet.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> View attachment 944095
> View attachment 944096
> View attachment 944097



Where are you?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Where are you?


Destin FL


----------



## illenema

sb47 said:


> I don't scrounge firewood. I worked out a deal with a tree guy just down the street that brings me all the wood I can handle.
> Here is some live oak and post oak he brought me last week.
> View attachment 944054
> 
> Here is a pile of red oak and post oak I have cut up and busted up and ready to finish splitting to size.
> View attachment 944055
> 
> Here is another pile I have started working on, cutting it to size and getting it ready for the splitter.
> 
> View attachment 944056
> 
> Here is yet another pile of live oak that is cut to size and ready for the splitter.
> View attachment 944057
> 
> 
> Here is a stump that I'm thinking about making a table out of.
> View attachment 944058


Amazing, Thanks for the pics


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Destin FL



You're a snowbird now???


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> You're a snowbird now???


Not yet….only here for a week. I’m hoping to buy a condo here though.

I’m assuming once my ex drops the dead ass boyfriend she’s with, she’ll move down here and the younger kids will finish out their schooling here. Regardless I’ll spend my winters in retirement here and rent the place out between now and then to pay for itself.

I’m 42 and my youngest is 8….depending on the lifestyle I want to live, I probably could retire at 55 but probably will make sense to work longer and build up the retirement.


----------



## GeeVee

MustangMike said:


> OK, wood heat ,,,
> 
> The first night opening WE up at the cabin it was 30 when we went to bed and 22 in the am, and the cabin was perfect.
> 
> Second night it was 30 when we went to bed, so I loaded the stove again, but it stayed at 30! We had to open the windows upstairs and get out of our sleeping bags!
> 
> Those 55 gal drum wood stoves can sure put out some heat!
> 
> Cabin is 20 X 24 - 2 stories hight. Uninsulated, the walls are just 5/8" plywood.
> 
> We plan to insulate the ceiling, as when it gets to about 10* the stove has trouble keeping it warm. May also insulate the walls upstairs.


Are you thinking of typical Batts or does your area have DIY spray foam rigs you can rent?


----------



## GeeVee

bob kern said:


> A lot of you fellers are probably doing this by now but if you haven’t tried it, this fire starting idea will forever end your kindling gathering!!
> Buy a bag of wood pellets for the pellet stoves. Put a coffee cup full in the stove, squirt on about a table spoon of rubbing alcohol, lamp oil or your favorite combustible on the pellets. Stack firewood around it, light it and forget it. You have a fire! I haven’t “gathered kindling “ since trying it.


I have a simple plumbers torch, and put splitter trash and spend a little time when splitting to make kindling out of the end cuts- my splits have to be 16" or 8" for my firepit or my little box stove- or my smoker. I get the right rounds, I split slabs and res-plit a stack of them to make small quality splits. I keep hundreds of nursery pots for large trees and they store well vertically and stack well enough.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> Not yet….only here fir a week. I’m hoping to buy a condo here though.
> 
> I’m assuming once my ex drops the dead ass boyfriend she’s with, she’ll move down here and the younger kids will finish out their schooling here. Regardless I’ll spend my winters in retirement here and rent the place out between now and then to pay for itself.
> 
> I’m 42 and my youngest is 8….depending on the lifestyle I want to live, I probably could retire at 55 but probably will make sense to work longer and build up the retirement.


Destin is okay, maybe cheap. In Oak Hill FL land is 20 k an acre. Central east coast on the mosquito lagoon.


----------



## GeeVee

Got a nice little TOM Saturday, and just filleted out the breast, ate a tenderloin for dinner sauteed in olive oil with Montreal Seasoning. Smoked the the two breast halves Tuesday for liunch and dinner. I have a cherry tree i've been smoking with and it imparts so much smokey flavor, and smells good in a campfire, I have to go looking for the next cherry tree on my land. I was lucky this one was huge and standing dead four years ago, and solid. They canve quite rare i guess here in Florida, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the next one.


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Destin is okay, maybe cheap. In Oak Hill FL land is 20 k an acre. Central east coast on the mosquito lagoon.


Definitely not cheap unless you are comparing to Miami! 1 bedroom beachfront condo are going to be 350-400k. I’ll probably end up with a small house or condo near the beach.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Destin FL



My wife, kids and I are going to Gulf Shores, AL in April. I believe that's pretty close to Destin. Any tips on things to do in that area?

I hope you're enjoying your trip and the weather. It was a beautiful 20° morning on the deer stand today. No deer but still good to be out. Blew my chance on a nice doe yesterday. I was watching a pair of fawns that I've been seeing every day. That doe and 5 others had made their way quietly in the damp leaves within 30 yards and she pinned me in the tree stand. Stomped twice and blew out of there. Hopefully I can close the deal by next Sunday.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> My wife, kids and I are going to Gulf Shores, AL in April. I believe that's pretty close to Destin. Any tips on things to do in that area?
> 
> I hope you're enjoying your trip and the weather. It was a beautiful 20° morning on the deer stand today. No deer but still good to be out. Blew my chance on a nice doe yesterday. I was watching a pair of fawns that I've been seeing every day. That doe and 5 others had made their way quietly in the damp leaves within 30 yards and she pinned me in the tree stand. Stomped twice and blew out of there. Hopefully I can close the deal by next Sunday.


My southern vacations usually include eating seafood, Sonic, and Waffle House (cause we don’t have any of that back home) and sitting outside in the mild weather. We were supposed to be on a fishing charter today but it was cancelled Wednesday evening due to high winds.

There are tons of other things to do as well. And since you are near Mobile I might mention stopping to tour the USS Alabama.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> My southern vacations usually include eating seafood, Sonic, and Waffle House (cause we don’t have any of that back home) and sitting outside in the mild weather. We were supposed to be on a fishing charter today but it was cancelled Wednesday evening due to high winds.
> 
> There are tons of other things to do as well. And since you are near Mobile I might mention stopping to tour the USS Alabama.


Thanks for the tip on the USS Alabama. I'm glad there's a bunch of stuff to do. Enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Real nice Mike.
> 
> I have my dads gun cabinet that he build in High School in the garage. My grandpa was an excellent carpenter so with his oversight it’s nicer than what you’d expect from a HS kid. Need to find a spot for it in the house. I think it will hold 12 guns and has two locking drawers and two non locking cupboards underneath the gun rack.


It is certainly easier to work with dimensional lumber instead of the milled live edge stuff, especially when trying to fit in glass doors, etc., but I like the rustic look and it is solid!

I purposely made it with the guns at 45* and with additional spacing so you could see each gun a little better. I could have fit a 10th gun, but it would have been jammed in the corner, so I choose not to.

Have not figured out what I'm going to do with a bottom door yet (for the ammo storage), but I'm thinking I may just go with a one piece door that opens down instead of 2 doors that open from each side. The more I think about it, the more the one piece door makes more sense.

Also, the bottom of each gun is different, so I may modify things a bit for specific guns. For example, the 94 with a curved crescent steel butt plate fits way differently than a shotgun with a rubber recoil pad.


----------



## Lee192233

Not technically scrounging but firewood related. My oldest son and I got a trailer load of wood to the house today. It's a little more than 1/2 face cord.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Not technically scrounging but firewood related. My oldest son and I got a trailer load of wood to the house today. It's a little more than 1/2 face cord.
> View attachment 944175


Sure nice you have his help, great quality time too.
I like that honda


----------



## muad

Actually ventured outside today for the first time in days, man it got cold. Had to unload some IBC totes from the bed of the ole F350, and then get the hose thawed out so I could water the cattle. 

Was pretty bummed to see these "empty" IBC totes we bought for $15/each were slightly filled with what looks like grease or maybe waste veggie oil, which oozed out into the bed of my truck. Ugh. Now I have a mess to clean up with about 1/2" layer of it in most of my 8ft bed. 

I'm feeling much better today, as are the kiddos. Wife is still pretty sick though, as she still had a low-grade fever. Hoping she can get over this sooner than later. 

Not the best Thanksgiving here, but at least we're together and alive. LOL. That and we have plenty of food and wood for heat. So, still much to be thankful for.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Sure nice yo have his help, great quality time too.
> I like that honda


Thanks!
He's turning into a great helper. 100 lb. 8 year old so he can pick almost any split up. 
The Honda is an 06 with 760 hard miles on it. Lots of hauling heavy trailers. Solid axle in the rear sucks as far as the ride but it's reliable. 


muad said:


> Actually ventured outside today for the first time in days, man it got cold. Had to unload some IBC totes from the bed of the ole F350, and then get the hose thawed out so I could water the cattle.
> 
> Was pretty bummed to see these "empty" IBC totes we bought for $15/each were slightly filled with what looks like grease or maybe waste veggie oil, which oozed out into the bed of my truck. Ugh. Now I have a mess to clean up with about 1/2" layer of it in most of my 8ft bed.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today, as are the kiddos. Wife is still pretty sick though, as she still had a low-grade fever. Hoping she can get over this sooner than later.
> 
> Not the best Thanksgiving here, but at least we're together and alive. LOL. That and we have plenty of food and wood for heat. So, still much to be thankful for.


Hope you and your family continue to get better.


----------



## SS396driver

Scrounged up some wood was a leaner on a slope so the cut was tricky.


----------



## SS396driver

muad said:


> Actually ventured outside today for the first time in days, man it got cold. Had to unload some IBC totes from the bed of the ole F350, and then get the hose thawed out so I could water the cattle.
> 
> Was pretty bummed to see these "empty" IBC totes we bought for $15/each were slightly filled with what looks like grease or maybe waste veggie oil, which oozed out into the bed of my truck. Ugh. Now I have a mess to clean up with about 1/2" layer of it in most of my 8ft bed.
> 
> I'm feeling much better today, as are the kiddos. Wife is still pretty sick though, as she still had a low-grade fever. Hoping she can get over this sooner than later.
> 
> Not the best Thanksgiving here, but at least we're together and alive. LOL. That and we have plenty of food and wood for heat. So, still much to be thankful for.


Glad your feeling better. Look at it this way the bed is oiled and won’t rust .


----------



## muad

SS396driver said:


> Glad your feeling better. Look at it this way the bed is oiled and won’t rust .


Ha, good way to think about it, but I just had her hot oiled last month! LMBO


----------



## SS396driver

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks!
> He's turning into a great helper. 100 lb. 8 year old so he can pick almost any split up.
> The Honda is an 06 with 760 hard miles on it. Lots of hauling heavy trailers. Solid axle in the rear sucks as far as the ride but it's reliable.



they are great machines my Yamaha is an 02


----------



## MustangMike

Because of the problem with mice, we are just planning to put up 2" hard insulation like we used under the concrete floor. Spaced 2" from the top for a vent, there will still be room in the 2 X 10 rafters.

Just needs to be enough to make a difference, it is not often that the stove has trouble keeping up, but on those cold and windy days it does (when it gets near 10*).


----------



## SS396driver

Decided to do away with the two piece driveshaft on my Dodge . Got a nice aluminum one from Action Machine South Bend Indiana


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Does anyone know exactly what this is, make, model? Next time I'm not in a hurry, I'm going to ask if it's for sale?


I have a friend up in Maine that collects all kinds of tracked vehicles, he said it is a Thiokol Super Imp with a Ford Industrial 6, which I assume is the 300 CI 6 we had in our Asplundh Brush Chipper. 12 forward speeds, 3 reverse, Automatic.


----------



## sb47

bob kern said:


> The bottom of the trunk would make a pretty table. Wander how much shipping would be to central Indiana!! Lol


The problem is it is red oak I think. It might be post or live oak but ether way every slab I have tried to cut off a stump always splits itself into as it shrinks. In the fore ground of the third picture is a 8''/10'' oak slab that split into on it's own. The big stump has a long enough stem on it, that I might try carving the legs and leave it as big of a solid chunk Then I might screw a piece of plywood over the top to try and hold it together as it drys.


----------



## rarefish383

Logger nate said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!View attachment 943938
> 
> 8* yesterday, wood stove sure felt good, hard to leave it to go to workView attachment 943939


That's why I don't go to work anymore!


----------



## rarefish383

sb47 said:


> I don't scrounge firewood. I worked out a deal with a tree guy just down the street that brings me all the wood I can handle.
> Here is some live oak and post oak he brought me last week.
> View attachment 944054
> 
> Here is a pile of red oak and post oak I have cut up and busted up and ready to finish splitting to size.
> View attachment 944055
> 
> Here is another pile I have started working on, cutting it to size and getting it ready for the splitter.
> 
> View attachment 944056
> 
> Here is yet another pile of live oak that is cut to size and ready for the splitter.
> View attachment 944057
> 
> 
> Here is a stump that I'm thinking about making a table out of.
> View attachment 944058


I've got one that is over 36" that was in the pile of cherry I got last week. I've got a cord and a half, split and stacked, in the shed.


----------



## rarefish383

This is almost anti climatic. On Sunday before the opener I was trying to make a point about the old 1:14 twist Savage 99's in 250-3000. They were designed to be the first factory cartridge to break the 3000' PS barrier. To do it, they had to use an 87 grain bullet. The 1:14" twist wont stabilize the 100 grain bullet in some guns, but some it will. My 1950R in 250 will. To prove the point I set up an AR500 steel plate at 300 yards. I read that a 250 drops 8.9 inches at 300. I aimed 8" over, and shot over the target. Dropped down to a 4" hold over and drilled the bull twice. Opening day I saw zip. Day two looked like it was going to be like day one, in the 20's and 20MPH winds. About 7:40 the sun came out and the wind dropped. I stood up and stretched, set my rifle in it's rack in my tree stand, and sat back down. As soon as my butt hit the seat, a doe came running up and stopped right in front of me, and looked straight at me. Figured I was busted and couldn't move to get my rifle. She turned and looked behind her, then took off in the woods. I figured she had a boy friend back there and stood up and grabbed my rifle. Sure enough, he came trotting along, nose on the ground. As soon as he cleared the Cedar in front of me, I made the incredible 20 yard shot to the neck, and my day was done at 7:59. So much for proving I can hit the bull at 300.


----------



## bob kern

sb47 said:


> The problem is it is red oak I think. It might be post or live oak but ether way every slab I have tried to cut off a stump always splits itself into as it shrinks. In the fore ground of the third picture is a 8''/10'' oak slab that split into on it's own. The big stump has a long enough stem on it, that I might try carving the legs and leave it as big of a solid chunk Then I might screw a piece of plywood over the top to try and hold it together as it drys.


Might try setting it in the shade, partially covered it and let it dry real slow.


----------



## sb47

rarefish383 said:


> I've got one that is over 36" that was in the pile of cherry I got last week. I've got a cord and a half, split and stacked, in the shed.


I get request for cherry all the time. To bad it's not a common local verity around here. The only slabs I have gotten to hold together are pecan slabs/stumps. Oak has a flaw and 90% of them split in half as they shrink. It does help to make them very thick but then you run into a weight issue and they are hard to work when they are so large and heavy. I have been successful with a few oak stumps but it's hard to put in the work only to have it fall apart.


----------



## sb47

bob kern said:


> Might try setting it in the shade, partially covered it and let it dry real slow.


I have tried that but they tend to rot if the dry to slow. Even on a pallet off the ground with a solid cover. It might work if I had a building to house them in till they dry, but I don't have the room for that.


----------



## bob kern

sb47 said:


> I have tried that but they tend to rot if the dry to slow. Even on a pallet off the ground with a solid cover. It might work if I had a building to house them in till they dry, but I don't have the room for that.


Might try keeping the cover just off the piece so it can breath. I have also seen someone take small limbs from the tree , cut short pieces and epoxy them right in to the split! 
people seem to like it actually.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Might try setting it in the shade, partially covered it and let it dry real slow.


I turn bowls on a lathe and for some the more “ character” ( what we call imperfections) the better. Pulled more than one off the lathe to chuck in the stove but someone wanted it just like it was!


----------



## sb47

bob kern said:


> Might try keeping the cover just off the piece so it can breath. I have also seen someone take small limbs from the tree , cut short pieces and epoxy them right in to the split!
> people seem to like it actually.


I have thought about slabbing a stump and then gluing and screwing some plywood to the underside to try and stabilize the slab but I have never tried it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Black locust from FIL's property today. Mostly just from trail clearing in about 40 minutes of work. Was in a bit of a time crunch, otherwise another 20 minutes and the back trail would have been done. Maybe next time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sb47 said:


> I have thought about slabbing a stump and then gluing and screwing some plywood to the underside to try and stabilize the slab but I have never tried it.



Same.

A lot of people see my big rounds and say they’d like me to cut off a few inches for a table, I tell them it’ll split and fall apart. Then they don’t like the idea of putting plywood underneath, and give up.


----------



## bob kern

Hmm 


sb47 said:


> I have thought about slabbing a stump and then gluing and screwing some plywood to the underside to try and stabilize the slab but I have never tried it.


I like the idea!! Maybe a band clamp as it dries too??


----------



## sb47

bob kern said:


> Hmm
> 
> I like the idea!! Maybe a band clamp as it dries too??


As you can see in the picture that, the stump already has a crack started in the pith and it has only been cut a few days. I think oak's tend to have a natural weak spot in the pith even before they are cut down.


----------



## MustangMike

They make stuff that will stop it from checking if you cut it for a table top, but it is expensive stuff and takes a while. It replaces the sap as it dries. You submerge the piece in the liquid.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day scroungers, headed next door to my neighbour's this arvo. He has about 10 acres that is mostly clear apart from one corner that has maybe 20 trees on it. One fell down about 18 months ago and his garden maintenance guy was going to cut it up but he got part way, bent the bar on his saw then got so busy mowing that he didn't get back to it. He said last week that I could scrounge it if I wanted. 

There's about equal length on the other side of the small branch that's in the way. 










Like many peppermints, the termites found it but it stihl splits up nice. 




There's prolly another loose thrown ute-load-and-a-bit left.


----------



## sb47

MustangMike said:


> They make stuff that will stop it from checking if you cut it for a table top, but it is expensive stuff and takes a while. It replaces the sap as it dries. You submerge the piece in the liquid.


Could be (we) I am going about it the wrong way in thinking it should dry slowly when it might work better to force it to dry faster and not giving it time to split. I haven't tried that approach yet ether.


----------



## LondonNeil

My guess (no experience what so ever) is it needs to dry uniformly throughout. I guess normally the outside dries faster and shrinks faster than inside so the outer ring can't reach around the less shrunk middle and must split. Dry slowly and it's going to be more even


----------



## djg james

sb47 said:


> Could be (we) I am going about it the wrong way in thinking it should dry slowly when it might work better to force it to dry faster and not giving it time to split. I haven't tried that approach yet ether.


A guy on another forum who use to market Flamed Box Elder, did successfully dry some cookies. FBE is prone to splitting when drying, so he had a guy, who had a freeze dry (vacuum) processor, quick dry them. He had some nice heart shaped cookies.

P.S. Found some pics.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> They make stuff that will stop it from checking if you cut it for a table top, but it is expensive stuff and takes a while. It replaces the sap as it dries. You submerge the piece in the liquid.


Pentacryl, I think.


----------



## Lnk

bob kern said:


> Hmm
> 
> I like the idea!! Maybe a band clamp as it dries too??


One time, at band clamp. Sorry, had to.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> I feel ya between car repairs and medical tests that insurance doesn't cover im stretched thin. I have alot of older fishing reels and vintage Shakespeare rods that I need to figure out how to put on eBay to feed my new old saw hobby


Take a look on ebay before you sell them. I hade a bunch of beautiful 50's reels. The machining on them was like artwork. Only got $10-$15 for them. Have a couple custom rods built in the 50's I still use. Since I'm in MD, most of my collection is Salt Water stuff. One of the pretty Shakespeare's I kept came from my wife's uncle's collection, from Ohio, never saw salt. They were fun to collect because they were so cheap.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Pentacryl, I think.


They used to use anti freeze, does the same thing, similar chemicle make up. Dangerous around pets.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> The Model 37 says "Deerslayer" on the slug barrel, but has 3 ducks on one side of the receiver and two ducks and a retriever on the other!
> 
> The 870 does not have any engraving, but it is my favorite shotgun cause I bought it when I was 18 (first gun I could buy w/o a parent). My Mom had to come with me the year before to buy the Model 94!
> 
> I love the 30-30, but I'll chalk it up to your age that you were not impressed with the 95 or 71! How many people do you know that have a lever action chambered in 30-06???
> 
> And the Model 71 is a real thumper! I bought it used in the early 70s when I was in college. It was manufactured in 1940.
> 
> The cartridge is based on a necked down 50-110, the base is larger than a 45-70.


I had a model 95 I bought from the original owner. He bought it new I. 1910. Chambered in 35 Win. I can't imagine anyone not being impressed with that gun. 250 grain bullet at almost 2300 fps and almost 3000 FP of energy. It used to be my favorite game, to walk into gun shop and ask for a box of 35 Winchester. They would hand me a box of 35 Remington. I'd ask, "are sure this will work in my Winchester, it says Remington on the box?" They would look at me like I was a moron, and say, same bullet, works in both guns. Then I'd pull out a 35 Winchester and say, "OK, but how come my bullet won't fit in your box?" I guess most folks have never seen a 35 Winchester.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I had a model 95 I bought from the original owner. He bought it new I. 1910. Chambered in 35 Win. I can't imagine anyone not being impressed with that gun. 250 grain bullet at almost 2300 fps and almost 3000 FP of energy. It used to be my favorite game, to walk into gun shop and ask for a box of 35 Winchester. They would hand me a box of 35 Remington. I'd ask, "are sure this will work in my Winchester, it says Remington on the box?" They would look at me like I was a moron, and say, same bullet, works in both guns. Then I'd pull out a 35 Winchester and say, "OK, but how come my bullet won't fit in your box?" I guess most folks have never seen a 35 Winchester.


That’s cool.

I’d like to collect more of the old chamberings. Have my great grandpa’s 30 Remington. My great uncles both hunted with a .25-35. And then delve into the 32’s and 35’s.

There’s a 351 Win Self Loading at my local gun shop. I had read somewhere that a 351WSL was used to take down Bonnie and Clyde but other sources contradict that.


----------



## rarefish383

sb47 said:


> I have thought about slabbing a stump and then gluing and screwing some plywood to the underside to try and stabilize the slab but I have never tried it.


Oak checks bad no matter what you do. I've seen where a guy took the big cookies and cut them like a pizza, then when dried, glued them back together. He'd get the growth rings gs lined up pretty good. You could hardly tell it had been cut in pieces. It was a lot of work, time, and space. He could make a lot more money with easier slab projects.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> They used to use anti freeze, does the same thing, similar chemicle make up. Dangerous around pets.


Yes I've heard of using antifreeze. The Propylene Glycol antifreeze is safe for pets, but not the Ethylene Glycol stuff. Still I worry about putting a finish on wood containing either.


----------



## JustJeff

I have been told, perhaps incorrectly, that if epoxied completely it holds the moisture in and it won't split. I have no experience to back this up

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

Lnk said:


> One time, at band clamp. Sorry, had to.


Oh good grief!!!! Lolol


----------



## sb47

JustJeff said:


> I have been told, perhaps incorrectly, that if epoxied completely it holds the moisture in and it won't split. I have no experience to back this up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I have thought about trying some all thread rods and bore a hole through it and bolt it together it might hold up, but I have not tried it. I have also thought about making some brackets out of an I beam and heat them up and pound them in the split like a butterfly joint to lock the wood together. Kinda like a steel wood drift key, but again it's something I haven't tried.


----------



## GenXer

Gonna try posting a pic again


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> They used to use anti freeze, does the same thing, similar chemicle make up. Dangerous around pets.


Pour Ethel glycol works well expensive . Any alcohol would work it displaces the water in the wood cell and doesn’t shrink when it dries


----------



## Brufab

GenXer said:


> Gonna try posting a pic againView attachment 944449
> View attachment 944450


Wow nice mix of  I see some big birch in there atleast to michigan standards that is.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Decided to do away with the two piece driveshaft on my Dodge . Got a nice aluminum one from Action Machine South Bend Indiana View attachment 944259
> View attachment 944260
> View attachment 944261


Installed today only mod I had to do was remove the center carrier bearing bracket as it would hit the shaft when fully loaded . I knew that going in , I would recommend to anyone with a two piece driveshaft smoother than new . Truck always had a launch shutter because of the torque and center carrier bearing it’s totally gone even with the trailer hooked up.


----------



## MustangMike

I always liked the 35 Winchester and wanted to find one (they were only chambered in the Mdl 95). Seems the cartridge should have fared better than it did.

Then I got the 348, and ballistically, they are almost the same.

My Browning Repro 95 is chambered in 30-06. I was going to have it re barreled in either 338-06 or 35 Whalen, but it shot so well I could not bring myself to do it. Nothing wrong with having an 06 lever gun either!


----------



## sb47

LondonNeil said:


> My guess (no experience what so ever) is it needs to dry uniformly throughout. I guess normally the outside dries faster and shrinks faster than inside so the outer ring can't reach around the less shrunk middle and must split. Dry slowly and it's going to be more even


I think the opposite. The reason is the bark is a natural moisture barrier so the only way it can dry is through the end grain and that would make it dry more from the inside out. I think I would have to remove the bark for it to have a chance to dry equally on all sides. But the bark is one of the things that make it look more rustic.


----------



## Cricket

SS396driver said:


> Average season about 5 to 6 cord. All in the basement no need to get cold or handle cold frozen woodView attachment 943991


So jealous. I have a friend who has that setup - they dump it down the chute, stack it as they get around to it, and it's bone dry. Sigh.


----------



## Cricket

Lionsfan said:


> I'd bet my in-laws have burned that much already this year. Fire hasn't gone out entirely since late September and it's one of those big, old, poorly insulated (mostly uninsulated) farmhouses.


" it's one of those big, old, poorly insulated (mostly uninsulated) farmhouses."

Got me one of them. I did tear out the windward wall of the living room a few years back, put up Tyvek and roll fiberglass, and put the 160 year old planks back up with their square nails - because one day I realized I could see headlights through the corner beside the gun safe... but I decided cutting more wood was less PITA than doing *that* again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cricket said:


> So jealous. I have a friend who has that setup - they dump it down the chute, stack it as they get around to it, and it's bone dry. Sigh.



No insect problems? If I remember correctly someone on this site brought termites into his house doing that.


----------



## old CB

Even though most of my firewood is scrounged, I rarely document it. Just never think or bother to get photos.

But yesterday I was cutting dead pine in the national forest (got a $20 permit) up the road, and realized I should have brought a camera. What I found was two Ponderosa Pines with almost a common root area that had blown over from their perch on a rock outcrop. These two, dead for a year or two, had blown over such that both tops were hung up in a neighboring tree and they were suspended off the ground by numerous limbs stabbed into the ground. The surrounding large rocks were not particularly steady. Pretty much an inherently hazardous situation. The trees were uphill from the road—not a great distance, but farther up steep rocky ground than anyone would want to work to retrieve firewood.

So I set a block in a tree down on the far side of the road and ran my rigging rope through the block and up to the first tree. After severing it from its stump and removing some limbs, I hitched the rope to the tree and other end to my pickup and pulled the tree downhill. To where I could cut and load wood onto the pickup bed. Brought home a full load from the one tree yesterday. Today I took my camera along for the second, smaller tree. So here’s pics:

First, a few rounds of trunk wood in the pickup from yesterday’s load



Then a shot to show snow on the peaks of the continental divide about ten miles from here. (Despite what's up there, we're still having September weather here, unnaturally warm, but I'll leave all such comment for elsewhere.)


Then, the remaining tree in its hung-up situation.



Then a shot of my block in a tree across the road


And a shot of the tree pulled partly down the hill, till a busted limb hung on a rock. I trimmed off remaining limbs and brought it down to roadside.



And then the loaded pickup before I left for home. Quite a smaller load than yesterday.


----------



## Lee192233

We don't have termites here in WI. Just have to watch for carpenter ants. We get the odd moths and spiders when we bring our wood in the house for the winter.


----------



## bob kern

Lee192233 said:


> We don't have termites here in WI. Just have to watch for carpenter ants. We get the odd moths and spiders when we bring our wood in the house for the winter.


Count your blessings!!! Here in central Indiana roaches love to hide under bark!


----------



## SS396driver

Cricket said:


> So jealous. I have a friend who has that setup - they dump it down the chute, stack it as they get around to it, and it's bone dry. Sigh.


I put plywood on the steps and toss it down from my dump trailer. Never had a problem with insects wood is dry before I put it in and ants/termites need moisture so they move on . One year we had spiders though just small ones .


----------



## old CB

What I didn't mention is that I do not need firewood at the moment. Have enough to last me well into next year. What I need, though, is exercise.

Had knee surgery in August. My knee difficulties put me into full retirement a few months ahead of schedule. Limping around on my right knee during recovery threw my left hip into serious disarray (physical therapy got me out of that predicament), and only in recent days have I been able to walk like a normal human being. Which means I'm seriously out of shape. I'm no good at any kind of exercise regimen, have always gotten my exercise from work, so work like I've always done is what's called for. Lord, it feels good to be back at it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> We don't have termites here in WI.



Does the cold kill them? I know a couple years ago people were hoping the temperature would drop enough to kill the bark beetles.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Scrounging some more dead standing oaks for the farm. I keep the tops for firewood. Bounced a couple off the rocks.


----------



## Be Stihl

Found a dead standing Ash close to home. Managed to drop it safely and bring 10 good size rounds home. Couldn’t get it to split with the doublebit, had to take it home and use the long Fiskars. Very dry stuff, definitely be ready next season.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> Does the cold kill them? I know a couple years ago people were hoping the temperature would drop enough to kill the bark beetles.


I don't know. All I know is I've never seen or heard of anyone having trouble with them here.


----------



## turnkey4099

old CB said:


> What I didn't mention is that I do not need firewood at the moment. Have enough to last me well into next year. What I need, though, is exercise.
> 
> Had knee surgery in August. My knee difficulties put me into full retirement a few months ahead of schedule. Limping around on my right knee during recovery threw my left hip into serious disarray (physical therapy got me out of that predicament), and only in recent days have I been able to walk like a normal human being. Which means I'm seriously out of shape. I'm no good at any kind of exercise regimen, have always gotten my exercise from work, so work like I've always done is what's called for. Lord, it feels good to be back at it.



I hear you!! Two years ago my kidneys quit (reaction from a medication). 2 weeks in hosital. Weak as a baby. I also don't like just exercise. First trip out wooding I had to have the farmer start my saws for me. Took a week in the house doing just one exercise, Kneel on a chair and lift buckets with 2 gallons of water - same motion as starting a saw. That cured that problem but it still took a couple months dinking around wooding before I was back in full battery.


----------



## thill

Coming back from injury sucks. And it gets worse the older you get.


----------



## Cowboy254

bob kern said:


> Count your blessings!!! Here in central Indiana roaches love to hide under bark!



We have snakes and drop bears under the bark. Gotta watch it!

Went next door to get the rest of yesterday's peppermint scrounge. Although there was a termite pipe up the guts it was very easy splitting off around it. It'll look a bit prettier once the moisture has dried off.




My estimation of how many loads were left was a bit off. I thought maybe 1.5 ute loads, ended up being 2.5. So 3.5 loose thrown including yesterday ... the ute holds 1.2 cubes filled level ... carry the 4 ... near 30 wheelbarrow loads I guess all up.


----------



## Cowboy254

I sold some wood this year for the first time and will probably have the same customer after more next winter. It makes a mess getting the ute and trailer up to the wood shed in winter so I have set aside some wood for her in the 'top shed' which had some spare space. With the exception of some pieces in the near corner that are a bit longer (by accident), I have cut the wood shorter to match a new smaller firebox she has had installed. Four pallets (4x4ft each), wood stacked 1.1m (3ft 8in) high. 

Short splits don't stack in a very stable way so I thought a square stack would be better and I didn't want to make it too tall, seems solid as.







Purdy too, I think.


----------



## bob kern

Cowboy254 said:


> I sold some wood this year for the first time and will probably have the same customer after more next winter. It makes a mess getting the ute and trailer up to the wood shed in winter so I have set aside some wood for her in the 'top shed' which had some spare space. With the exception of some pieces in the near corner that are a bit longer (by accident), I have cut the wood shorter to match a new smaller firebox she has had installed. Four pallets (4x4ft each), wood stacked 1.1m (3ft 8in) high.
> 
> Short splits don't stack in a very stable way so I thought a square stack would be better and I didn't want to make it too tall, seems solid as.
> 
> View attachment 944569
> 
> 
> View attachment 944570
> 
> 
> Purdy too, I think.


Nice job! I agree on the short stuff, it stinks. The worst thing in the world is having someone help cut who is inconsistent!
Sometimes if the stacks are a little shaky I will put a “ tie in “ piece or two between the stacks about 3/4 the way up. Two pieces that span both stacks and a piece across each end. Thought of that stacking hay one day.


----------



## JustJeff

According to the great and all knowing Google, we do have termites in Canada but ive never heard of anyone having problems with them. I stack my wood outside and just bring in what I need for a couple days. I stack off the ground on skids and in racks placed on patio stones elevated off the ground. This seems to help with ants in the wood. Even so we've had the odd surprise wasp or spider that comes back to life once thawed. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

In general, you need moisture for a wood infestation, so keeping your wood dry will deter it.

Powder post beetles may be an exception. Extreme changes in temperature seems to be the best way to get rid of them. (They seem to like Pig Nut Hickory, and I've had a problem with them with my hickory bench legs in the cabin).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I always like the 35 Winchester and wanted to find one (they were only chambered in the Mdl 95). Seems the cartridge should have fared better than it did.
> 
> Then I got the 348, and ballistically, they are almost the same.
> 
> My Browning Repro 95 is chambered in 30-06. I was going to have it re barreled in either 338-06 or 35 Whalen, but it shot so well I could not bring myself to do it. Nothing wrong with having an 06 lever gun either!


If I hadn’t mentioned before the .348 is a bucket list item for me. Also want a gun chambered in .35 whelen. 

Im hunting in a logging slash that will be open for 5 or so years. And they are doing one more 100 acre cut in my deer area. Then every single bit of woods in my area will have been logged in my lifetime and once that last slash grows up, I can go back to deep woods, short range rifles. I much prefer shooting deer at 5 yards than 150. When you’ve outsmarted a deer and you are so close that you can see the veins pumping in his neck, that to me is hunting.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> According to the great and all knowing Google, we do have termites in Canada but ive never heard of anyone having problems with them. I stack my wood outside and just bring in what I need for a couple days. I stack off the ground on skids and in racks placed on patio stones elevated off the ground. This seems to help with ants in the wood. Even so we've had the odd surprise wasp or spider that comes back to life once thawed.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


“Great and all knowing”. Love it lol!


----------



## Cricket

mountainguyed67 said:


> No insect problems? If I remember correctly someone on this site brought termites into his house doing that.


Not that I ever heard of. It's a poured wall basement under a modular, no wood in sight of where it lays, so maybe that makes the difference?

Also I almost never find termites in my wood - maybe the climate? I know we have them, people get them in their houses, but I think I've found them in wood maybe a dozen times in sixty years.


----------



## svk

We went to the Iron Bowl yesterday. Great game. Roll Tide!


----------



## old CB

turnkey4099 said:


> I hear you!! Two years ago my kidneys quit (reaction from a medication). 2 weeks in hosital. Weak as a baby. I also don't like just exercise. First trip out wooding I had to have the farmer start my saws for me. Took a week in the house doing just one exercise, Kneel on a chair and lift buckets with 2 gallons of water - same motion as starting a saw. That cured that problem but it still took a couple months dinking around wooding before I was back in full battery.


You, Harry, are my hero, and I keep your example in mind. Still out there doing it at 86 (if I recall right)--that's what I hope to do until I drop in my tracks. I am able to do a little bit of indoor exercise like your thing, just enough to get me on my feet again (which I did recently), and then I like to be out in fresh air working.


----------



## manomet

Polyethylene Glycol PEG Green Wood Stabilizer


Once treated, wood is ready for carving, shaping or machining.




www.rockler.com


----------



## Lionsfan

Between working 60 hrs. a week, my daughter totaling my pickup, my mother-in-law falling and breaking her hip and my brother-in-law camping out in his tree stand I haven't spent any time in the woods lately. Sure was nice to get out and start on next years wood pile and dial in a nice old saw my buddy Brett sold me awhile back.


----------



## steve smith

sb47 said:


> I get request for cherry all the time. To bad it's not a common local verity around here. The only slabs I have gotten to hold together are pecan slabs/stumps. Oak has a flaw and 90% of them split in half as they shrink. It does help to make them very thick but then you run into a weight issue and they are hard to work when they are so large and heavy. I have been successful with a few oak stumps but it's hard to put in the work only to have it fall apart.


My father who was not only a timber-man, but became a woodcarver in later years. His remedy for splitting/checking of wood as it dried was to coat the endgrain with paraffin (usually dissolved in mineral spirits for easy paintbrush application, but sometimes heated/melted). The natural consequence of this is that the wood dries *much* more slowly but more evenly, even though it would seem that it would naturally dry "outside-in".


----------



## turnkey4099

old CB said:


> You, Harry, are my hero, and I keep your example in mind. Still out there doing it at 86 (if I recall right)--that's what I hope to do until I drop in my tracks. I am able to do a little bit of indoor exercise like your thing, just enough to get me on my feet again (which I did recently), and then I like to be out in fresh air working.


I had a wake up call yessterday. I'm working on the split/pile of around 6 cord so willow - my years harvest other than about 2 cord B Locust I cut off the 'small locust' find. First day out I hauled, split and piled 2 good size loads on a large garden trailer (4'x4'). cam back in the house dog tired. I've cut it down to H/S/P 2 loads and S/P one of them, Next day is pile the prior day's last load and then H/S/P another load. Takes about 2 hours. Then I realized it wasn't very many years ago I was jsut getting warmed up after 2 hours, now I',m quitting after two. 

Sure does cut down on production!!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> That’s cool.
> 
> I’d like to collect more of the old chamberings. Have my great grandpa’s 30 Remington. My great uncles both hunted with a .25-35. And then delve into the 32’s and 35’s.
> 
> There’s a 351 Win Self Loading at my local gun shop. I had read somewhere that a 351WSL was used to take down Bonnie and Clyde but other sources contradict that.


I seem to remember there was a 351 SL in the mix. Don't know if they can prove which guns did them in.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> I had a wake up call yessterday. I'm working on the split/pile of around 6 cord so willow - my years harvest other than about 2 cord B Locust I cut off the 'small locust' find. First day out I hauled, split and piled 2 good size loads on a large garden trailer (4'x4'). cam back in the house dog tired. I've cut it down to H/S/P 2 loads and S/P one of them, Next day is pile the prior day's last load and then H/S/P another load. Takes about 2 hours. Then I realized it wasn't very many years ago I was jsut getting warmed up after 2 hours, now I',m quitting after two.
> 
> Sure does cut down on production!!


If you can do 2 hours at 86, I call that a win! Hope the rest of us can live up to that.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

JustJeff said:


> If you can do 2 hours at 86, I call that a win! Hope the rest of us can live up to that.


Took the words out of my mouth. Was just trying to say the same thing.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I seem to remember there was a 351 SL in the mix. Don't know if they can prove which guns did them in.


I believe I read it in an older edition of “Cartridges of the World”. Haven’t seen the 351 listed anywhere on the internet nor was it featured in the Costner flick “The Highwaymen” which btw is a great movie.


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> Feast or famine lol. Women are a funny species.


Well lay the wood to er and get over it, can she even run a saw or feed the fire?


----------



## svk

Spoiler alerts. Some bad guys getting the receiving end of some good vintage American iron


----------



## svk

hamish said:


> Well lay the wood to er and get over it, can she even run a saw or feed the fire?


Like I said. They are a funny species.

For those of you who have one that is beautiful, not bitchy or controlling, and has work ethic….count your blessings.

Its easy to find one that has one of the three. Beyond that not so much.


----------



## hamish

MustangMike said:


> Because of the problem with mice, we are just planning to put up 2" hard insulation like we used under the concrete floor. Spaced 2" from the top for a vent, there will still be room in the 2 X 10 rafters.
> 
> Just needs to be enough to make a difference, it is not often that the stove has trouble keeping up, but on those cold and windy days it does (when it gets near 10*).


I had a problem with mice, then after I made my outdoor cooker the only thing that changes was I had charcoal in the cabin. Three years later still none, and everything gets left out now. Still gotta deal will coons and bears but no mice. This past deer hunt I had a barred owl show up so Im trying to make him a new home to move into.


----------



## MustangMike

Every article seems to have it different, some say two Model 8s in 35 rem, etc.

The most detailed I see says Hamer had a 30 Cal Mdl 8, another guy had a 35 rem Mdl 8, another a 25 cal Mdl 8, a Model 94, a BAR, and some shot guns.

While 351s were used by law enforcement, maybe not here!

It also says Hamer was wounded 17 times and may have killed 70 people!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Every article seems to have it different, some say two Model 8s in 35 rem, etc.
> 
> The most detailed I see says Hamer had a 30 Cal Mdl 8, another guy had a 35 rem Mdl 8, another a 25 cal Mdl 8, a Model 94, a BAR, and some shot guns.
> 
> While 351s were used by law enforcement, maybe not here!
> 
> It also says Hamer was wounded 17 times and may have killed 70 people!


Definitely an interesting character. Would have been great to pull up a chair and listen to him speak.


----------



## svk

Manos arribas!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> While 351s were used by law enforcement, maybe not here!


I've had a few 351s, don't think any cops ever used them though.
Maybe that's not what your talking about though .


----------



## xraydaniel

My neighbor had a hard maple taken down that was about 60 years old. Big old beauty. Got not a few cords out of that tree for free since the company dropped the rounds right off in my yard!

Sure makes nice coals in the Jotul.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, the 351 Winchesters had an "optional" law enforcement modification that allowed them to use 20 round clips.

This option was not available to the general public.

My Uncle had a collection of Winchesters and had all 4 of the early semi auto chamberings (I believe it was 32, 350, 351 and 401). The 351 was by far the longest of the 4 cartridges, and had power not too far off from a 35 Remington. It was considered (at the time) good for deer at close range in heavy brush. Power was midway between a 357 and 35 Rem.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Actually, the 351 Winchesters had an "optional" law enforcement modification that allowed them to use 20 round clips.
> 
> This option was not available to the general public.
> 
> My Uncle had a collection of Winchesters and had all 4 of the early semi auto chamberings (I believe it was 32, 350, 351 and 401). The 351 was by far the longest of the 4 cartridges, and had power not too far off from a 35 Remington. It was considered (at the time) good for deer at close range in heavy brush. Power was midway between a 357 and 35 Rem.


Finally got to shoot my original not re issue 
870 wingmaster yesterday. My what a classy 12 ga!!!!!
She gave me 3 rounds about an inch apart at 50 yards- open sights. No sand bags or shooters rest. Pretty good for a slug gun.


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> Finally got to shoot my original not re issue
> 870 wingmaster yesterday. My what a classy 12 ga!!!!!
> She gave me 3 rounds about an inch apart at 50 yards- open sights. No sand bags or shooters rest. Pretty good for a slug gun.


Nice, cant complain about that!


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Nice, cant complain about that!


Ya you know it’s a heck of a gun when it makes this old blind coot look good!!


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> Ya you know it’s a heck of a gun when it makes this old blind coot look good!!


You must be a pretty good shot, I know I would have trouble shooting that good with a zeroed rifle at 50 yards without a rest!!


----------



## xraydaniel

Hope you guys aren’t throwing your pumpkins  in the compost pile.

Rio 12ga slugs


----------



## MustangMike

Before saboted shotgun slugs were common, Turkey Shoots with slug guns (offhand) were quite common. Even the local Rotary sponsored them for fund raising.

I won a lot of turkeys with my 870 at them. No sights, just a 28" modified choke barrel w/o a vent rib. It used to throw those old 1 Oz slugs real well (usually they were Remington). I was often in the 10 ring, which was about the size of a quarter.

Often my competition was using the Ithaca 37 slug barrel guns, but I held my own against them. I think the 28" barrel helped me with a steadier hold that made up for not having sights.


----------



## svk

xraydaniel said:


> Hope you guys are throwing your pumpkins  in the compost pile.
> 
> Rio 12ga slugs



I have three pumpkins frozen solid. I was thinking about thawing them and then shooting them with some non lead bullets so the deer can eat them.


----------



## xraydaniel

svk said:


> I have three pumpkins frozen solid. I was thinking about thawing them and then shooting them with some non lead bullets so the deer can eat them.


Yup. Cut a square hole in the top and fill with a gallon of water. Put the plug back in tight and blast away. These 4 I shot are for the wildlife since any food is well appreciated by them when it’s the bleak midwinter.


----------



## Haywire

Wasn't sure if this was the scrounging thread or the hunting thread. Either way, this should cover both.
This morning I shot this beauty 12 point lodgepole. Field dressed it, and loaded it into the back of the Yota.
Used my Husqvarna chambered in 550xp.


----------



## Brufab

field dressed that's looking like almost a face cord.


----------



## JustJeff

Haywire said:


> Wasn't sure if this was the scrounging thread or the hunting thread. Either way, this should cover both.
> This morning I shot this beauty 12 point lodgepole. Field dressed it, and loaded it into the back of the Yota.
> Used my Husqvarna chambered in 550xp.
> View attachment 945025
> View attachment 945026
> View attachment 945028
> View attachment 945027


That 550 should be unloaded and in a case if it's gonna ride in the truck!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Gas is not too bad here, compared to over $5/gallon at some places in California (!). Today at my local Costco. 



Philbert


----------



## xraydaniel

Philbert said:


> Gas is not too bad here, compared to over $5/gallon at some places in California (!). Today at my local Costco.
> View attachment 945049
> 
> 
> Philbert


In a few weeks have this handy to stick on the pump.


----------



## svk

I just knew that Brandon would pay a visit after that post!

From northern MN to northwest Florida over the past ten days I observed gas prices as high as 3.49 and as low as the 2.80’s.


----------



## svk

Anyone have a Savage 110 with iron sights? I meant to order picatinny rail see through scope rings and I ended up ordering gun specific see through rings with integral bases. Free to good home.


----------



## xraydaniel

svk said:


> Anyone have a Savage 110 with iron sights? I meant to order picatinny rail see through scope rings and I ended up ordering gun specific see through rings with integral bases. Free to good home.


Oh gee I have a Savage model 11 trophy hunter that see thrus would work great for but I don’t know if the 110’s would fit.


----------



## svk

xraydaniel said:


> Oh gee I have a Savage model 11 trophy hunter that see thrus would work great for but I don’t know if the 110’s would fit.


Maybe check weaver’s site to see if they take the same part number?


----------



## rarefish383

Went in to my local Stihl dealer today to get some oil. He called me over and showed me a brand new saw with the side cover off. Clutch bell was purple, and the plastic around it all burned. He said the customer said he started it, put the chain brake on and set it down. Turned around and it was smoking. I said chain too tight. He said no, it was still set up from when he prepped it. Not a spdck of sawdust on it. Chain never touched wood. Then he picked up another one, same thing. I asked if it was possible they put the brake on with the thing set on fast idle? He said he didn't think of that, possible? Any one here ever heard of that?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> Wasn't sure if this was the scrounging thread or the hunting thread. Either way, this should cover both.
> This morning I shot this beauty 12 point lodgepole. Field dressed it, and loaded it into the back of the Yota.
> Used my Husqvarna chambered in 550xp.
> View attachment 945025
> View attachment 945026
> View attachment 945028
> View attachment 945027



Nice shot.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Went in to my local Stihl dealer today to get some oil. He called me over and showed me a brand new saw with the side cover off. Clutch bell was purple, and the plastic around it all burned. He said the customer said he started it, put the chain brake on and set it down. Turned around and it was smoking. I said chain too tight. He said no, it was still set up from when he prepped it. Not a spdck of sawdust on it. Chain never touched wood. Then he picked up another one, same thing. I asked if it was possible they put the brake on with the thing set on fast idle? He said he didn't think of that, possible? Any one here ever heard of that?


I saw one recently where the chain was between the retainer and the sprocket/rim, I think it was in the 2021 you suck thread.
That saw wouldn't run iirc, but I could see one having that happen to it too.
Funnier things have happened for sure.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That 550 should be unloaded and in a case if it's gonna ride in the truck!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Looks like it's his EDC .


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> I asked if it was possible they put the brake on with the thing set on fast idle?



Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## Ambull01

mountainguyed67 said:


> Same thing I was thinking.


I’m surprised I haven’t done something like that yet lol. I can’t really get my Makita 6100 to run right no matter how much I fiddle with the carb. I may break down and buy a tach from Amazon to at least set the high screw properly.

About to add a Makita 7900 to my saw collection, always wanted one. I’m making a chiminea/fire pit with my newfound welding hobby. It’s not going to be pretty though lol.


----------



## tomalophicon

Ambull01 said:


> I’m surprised I haven’t done something like that yet lol. I can’t really get my Makita 6100 to run right no matter how much I fiddle with the carb. I may break down and buy a tach from Amazon to at least set the high screw properly.
> 
> About to add a Makita 7900 to my saw collection, always wanted one. I’m making a chiminea/fire pit with my newfound welding hobby. It’s not going to be pretty though lol.


What's the issue with it?


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I saw one recently where the chain was between the retainer and the sprocket/rim, I think it was in the 2021 you suck thread.
> That saw wouldn't run iirc, but I could see one having that happen to it too.
> Funnier things have happened for sure.



I managed to start my MS441 that way but shut it down right away. I would think that the chain brake would still work though.


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Wasn't sure if this was the scrounging thread or the hunting thread. Either way, this should cover both.
> This morning I shot this beauty 12 point lodgepole. Field dressed it, and loaded it into the back of the Yota.
> Used my Husqvarna chambered in 550xp.
> View attachment 945025
> View attachment 945026
> View attachment 945028
> View attachment 945027


You cut your "steaks" pretty thick.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Went in to my local Stihl dealer today to get some oil. He called me over and showed me a brand new saw with the side cover off. Clutch bell was purple, and the plastic around it all burned. He said the customer said he started it, put the chain brake on and set it down. Turned around and it was smoking. I said chain too tight. He said no, it was still set up from when he prepped it. Not a spdck of sawdust on it. Chain never touched wood. Then he picked up another one, same thing. I asked if it was possible they put the brake on with the thing set on fast idle? He said he didn't think of that, possible? Any one here ever heard of that?


Joe I can see where an inexperienced operator could do that. The Stihl manual tells you to engage the chain brake (which I know all safety minded scroungers do) before starting. It also says to blip the throttle after the saw starts and disengage the brake. Page 43.


https://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/InstructionManuals/STIHL-MS-400-C-M-Owners-Instruction-Manual.pdf.pdf


----------



## svk

Got some tactical **** in the mail yesterday. I know at least one of you will know what this is.


----------



## xraydaniel

svk said:


> Got some tactical **** in the mail yesterday. I know at least one of you will know what this is.
> View attachment 945176
> View attachment 945177


At first I thought maybe a side folder attachment but it looks like it slides over the barrel as a front sling mount?


----------



## Brufab

I'm not familiar with AR but looks like something to mount an accessory to picatinny rail???


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Got some tactical **** in the mail yesterday. I know at least one of you will know what this is.
> View attachment 945176
> View attachment 945177


Does it mount under the buffer tube nut?


----------



## Ambull01

tomalophicon said:


> What's the issue with it?


It eventually dies at idle and kind of bogs down at WOT sporadically. I’ve tried adjusting the carb based on an article and YT video but it’s still giving me issues. My old 6421 was really easy to tune. Just bought and put in a carb kit but it’s still acting up


----------



## Brufab

The suspense is killing us SVK or are you going to show us later once it's mounted???


----------



## MustangMike

Depends on the saw. The new M Tronic saws do not have a fast idle, but you are still supposed to hit the throttle to take it off of "start".


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> Got some tactical **** in the mail yesterday. I know at least one of you will know what this is.
> My SWAG is it's for mounting a laser or flashlight.


----------



## svk

Ding ding @Ambull01


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> The suspense is killing us SVK or are you going to show us later once it's mounted???


I’m waiting for the rest to arrive, then I will for sure. 

Getting stuff from Amazon, Gunbroker, and EBay is such a CF lately…some stuff ships same day and I just had a set of scope bases that didn’t ship for 9 days.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I’m waiting for the rest to arrive, then I will for sure.
> 
> Getting stuff from Amazon, Gunbroker, and EBay is such a CF lately…some stuff ships same day and I just had a set of scope bases that didn’t ship for 9 days.


Are you building one of those AR pistols? You may have mentioned it but there's too many messages to read through lol. I'm still trying to decide between the Sig P365XL, CZ75, or CZ SP01.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> Are you building one of those AR pistols? You may have mentioned it but there's too many messages to read through lol. I'm still trying to decide between the Sig P365XL, CZ75, or CZ SP01.


I am not… I have yet to delve into the AR universe. Up until the last 18 months I never felt the need for one and since my gun love is mostly for vintage deer rifles and waterfowling guns, I didn’t want to tie up a lot of $$ into that platform.

By my collection of saws, you guys see that I like variety so I know once I get into AR’s it’s not going to stop at 1 lol. But soon it’s going to happen.

That piece is a flashlight mount for a Remington 1100. I need a home defense gun for taking puppy (soon to be puppies) out at night. Way too many toothy predators around here to let them out alone.


----------



## Brufab

The Remington 1100 is a sweet shotgun. My dads never jammed never misfired never a problem since he bought it when they first came out.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> The Remington 1100 is a sweet shotgun. My dads never jammed never misfired never a problem since he bought it when they first came out.


Absolutely. They are virtually foolproof if cleaned regularly and not asked to cycle low base loads. I’ve owned 6 of them over the years.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I’m waiting for the rest to arrive, then I will for sure.
> 
> Getting stuff from Amazon, Gunbroker, and EBay is such a CF lately…some stuff ships same day and I just had a set of scope bases that didn’t ship for 9 days.


Tell me about it. I ordered two sets of scope rings at the same time, from the same seller. I got one set last week and the other set is due dec 7. Also ordered new set of blades for my outdoor edge knifes at same time, different seller. Maybe tomorrow. I ordered bullets and brass from Gaff and Sons last week, didnt even get a tracking or order number or receipt, but they showed up on my porch on Sunday. Wife can order stuff and it shows up in just 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Brufab

Could be a drop shipper. And have experienced everything you have described even the wife stuff. Here the detroit mail center is the black hole of death for packages I have had stuff stuck there for weeks. One package made multiple trips around michigan before finally arriving, made no sense to me


----------



## svk

The gun I bought off gun broker and then had issues with the lazy seller refusing to reach out to my FFL sent me a tracking number Friday but no other information. Monday morning I got a notification that it was shipped and then 15 minutes later that it arrived at my FFL. Picked it up after lunch yesterday.

Im pretty salty that they didn’t ship my base for 9 days but as long as I have it by Friday I’m happy because I was hoping to shoot it Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Ambull01

svk said:


> I am not… I have yet to delve into the AR universe. Up until the last 18 months I never felt the need for one and since my gun love is mostly for vintage deer rifles and waterfowling guns, I didn’t want to tie up a lot of $$ into that platform.
> 
> By my collection of saws, you guys see that I like variety so I know once I get into AR’s it’s not going to stop at 1 lol. But soon it’s going to happen.
> 
> That piece is a flashlight mount for a Remington 1100. I need a home defense gun for taking puppy (soon to be puppies) out at night. Way too many toothy predators around here to let them out alone.


All I have so far is my Beretta 390, love that shotgun. What do you have up there, wolves? 

Get a Maverick 88 for an HD gun. That thing is cheap, pump action, and made by Mossberg. 

What happened to signature thing anyway? The part that used to show the list of saws, I don't see it anymore. I confused myself the other night and bid on a Makita 6421 on eBay. Won the auction but I wanted the 7900 not the 6421, looked at too many saws lol. Hope I can cancel the purchase or else I'll have two 60~cc saws, a bit redundant.


----------



## Brufab

Ambull01 said:


> All I have so far is my Beretta 390, love that shotgun. What do you have up there, wolves?
> 
> Get a Maverick 88 for an HD gun. That thing is cheap, pump action, and made by Mossberg.
> 
> What happened to signature thing anyway? The part that used to show the list of saws, I don't see it anymore. I confused myself the other night and bid on a Makita 6421 on eBay. Won the auction but I wanted the 7900 not the 6421, looked at too many saws lol. Hope I can cancel the purchase or else I'll have two 60~cc saws, a bit redundant.


Story of my eBay life in a nutshell, I feel for ya.


----------



## muddstopper

Amazon must of read my earlier post about my scope rings. Got them this evening. already installed and mounted scope. Now got to load up some ammo for the 243 and the 8mm and head to the range. I like the trugow on the 8mm, but the scope looks mounted sort of sideways on the interarms. Not sure if its actually off or I am just looking at it funny.


----------



## 3000 FPS

So I got this big piece of elm from the local compost. I was going to mill it but decided to just cut it up for firewood.
It is amazing how many splits come from a round that big.


This is where I stacked it today. That is 16 ft long.


----------



## svk

Ambull01 said:


> All I have so far is my Beretta 390, love that shotgun. What do you have up there, wolves?
> 
> Get a Maverick 88 for an HD gun. That thing is cheap, pump action, and made by Mossberg.
> 
> What happened to signature thing anyway? The part that used to show the list of saws, I don't see it anymore. I confused myself the other night and bid on a Makita 6421 on eBay. Won the auction but I wanted the 7900 not the 6421, looked at too many saws lol. Hope I can cancel the purchase or else I'll have two 60~cc saws, a bit redundant.


Around my house we have both wolves and coyotes which is uncommon because normally the wolves will kill or drive out the coyotes. Unfortunately the deer herd really took a hit with both species of heathens around.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I am not… I have yet to delve into the AR universe. Up until the last 18 months I never felt the need for one and since my gun love is mostly for vintage deer rifles and waterfowling guns, I didn’t want to tie up a lot of $$ into that platform.
> 
> By my collection of saws, you guys see that I like variety so I know once I get into AR’s it’s not going to stop at 1 lol. But soon it’s going to happen.
> 
> That piece is a flashlight mount for a Remington 1100. I need a home defense gun for taking puppy (soon to be puppies) out at night. Way too many toothy predators around here to let them out alone.


Tell me about it. I've bought 3, 22 NRA Match rifles and one Stevens Falling Block Model 414 Armory, in the last month. Was looking at the You Suck thread, I haven't bought a saw since April.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the 3 Variants of the Savage 1919 NRA Match Rifle. The first one is a first year of production. it has a kind of cheesy stamped Micrometer site, but is easily capable of putting 5 shots in one hole at 25 yards. The next is the model 1923 NRA Match, It has a nicer heavier rear sight with a ghost ring front sight. Then the last one is the 19-33 Match. the stock was shortened to 3/4 and a bull barrel was added. The sights on this one are the best of the bunch. I have a Fecker 10X target scope I'm going to put on one of them, just don't know which one yet. The last one on the bottom serial number is 45,024. The serials on these started at 45,000. So, this one was first day of production. it has all of the correct parts for a very early variant.





First cheesy fragile sight, but it will still produce tiny groups.




Second, much better sight, on the 1923.




The last rifle, the 19-33 had the best of the sights, and had an improved lock, called the "Speed Lock". It was a couple miliseconds faster than the other two locks. I guess a pro target shooter can tell the difference.





Funny how times change. When these rifles were made target shooting was an honored sport, and gun makers made competitive rifles that looked like military rifles. These three were made for the civilian market. If you want to shoot a military style rifle today you are labaled as a bad person. Go figure.


----------



## Brufab

Those look like mini Springfields real nice for sure


----------



## MustangMike

A guy that was trespassing on my property (riding an ATV past posted signs) got the 10 point buck that I saw, and took it while hunting from the ATV. I had called DEC on him, but they did NOTHING!

I'm sick to my stomach!

Just the same, Mechanic Matt and I are going up tomorrow through Fri.


----------



## Brufab

Dang that sucks MM. I was always under the impression that if your trespassing that must be where you want to be buried.


----------



## MustangMike

I confronted him and gave him heck, but when you have a NY Pistol Permit, and are registered as a Tax Preparer and E-File provider, it does not pay to get into trouble.

Furious that DEC did nothing!


----------



## Brufab

It's a shame that law abiding citizens are always at a disadvantage these days.


----------



## muad

That sucks MM!


----------



## svk

Time for some spikes in the trail.

Nothing worse than do-nothing law enforcement.

Last fall a guy committed several hit and runs with his suburban on atv’s (he actually was driving his vehicle down an atv trail). They had multiple videos of this ******* and he refused citizens arrest. Sheriff follows up and the guys vehicle was all rashed up from the hit and runs. Guy says..it wasn’t me driving and I don’t know who it was (despite the car being returned to his home) and they dropped the case despite all of the evidence. WTF


----------



## MustangMike

Hate to say it, but I'm also vulnerable having a cabin (off the grid) up there, and he is a local!

It puts me in a tough spot!

My Daugher was victim of a hit and run while driving home from helping me with taxes last year. She was sideswiped by a jeep that did not stop!

They determined the year and make from the parts on the ground. Police don't find anything!

My daughter sees the Jeep, in a parking lot, missing the parts she has in her car. She calls the police, who tell her they cannot do anything because they can't prove who was driving it!

Our Country is going downhill fast!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hate to say it, but I'm also vulnerable having a cabin (off the grid) up there, and he is a local!
> 
> It puts me in a tough spot!
> 
> My Daugher was victim of a hit and run while driving home from helping me with taxes last year. She was sideswiped by a jeep that did not stop!
> 
> They determined the year and make from the parts on the ground. Police don't find anything!
> 
> My daughter sees the Jeep, in a parking lot, missing the parts she has in her car. She calls the police, who tell her they cannot do anything because they can't prove who was driving it!
> 
> Our Country is going downhill fast!


Another example of horseshit investigation! At the very least, press them and see if you can get them to fess up.


----------



## MustangMike

It is unfortunate, but I have noticed that in today's world police often just "don't want to get involved".

I guess if you don't think you will be supported in court, that is what happens.

It seems the lessons learned when Rudy Guiliani cleaned up NYC have been forgotten. Focus on the small crime and it will reduce the big crime. The guy that tries to jump the subway turnstile is the same guy who is going to rob someone on the train.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Absolutely. They are virtually foolproof if cleaned regularly and not asked to cycle low base loads. I’ve owned 6 of them over the years.


If you happen to see a beater 1100 with either a 26" vent rib skeet barrel, a slug barrel, or even just a receiver I'm looking .
I have 3 or 4 barrels and a set of wood.


----------



## SimonHS

MustangMike said:


> She calls the police, who tell her they cannot do anything because they can't prove who was driving it!



Dashcam. Front and rear. Blackvue or similar - with the battery pack if you want it to record while the vehicle is parked up.









Home


Power MagicUltra BatteryB-130X Compact Fast-Charging Long-Lasting Learn more Dashcams CLOUD SERVICES ACCESSORIES BlackVue Dashcams Simple Reliable Connected Learn More BlackVue Cloud Discover a range of Cloud services for individuals and businesses BlackVue Cloud Fleet Tracking Accessories...




blackvue.com


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is unfortunate, but I have noticed that in today's world police often just "don't want to get involved".
> 
> I guess if you don't think you will be supported in court, that is what happens.
> 
> It seems the lessons learned when Rudy Guiliani cleaned up NYC have been forgotten. Focus on the small crime and it will reduce the big crime. The guy that tries to jump the subway turnstile is the same guy who is going to rob someone on the train.


And it’s their job to get involved.

I agree with the last part too. Up here they ignore the drug dealers cause they want the upline guys. Well if you put every drug dealer in the slammer, the uplines will leave the area.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> If you happen to see a beater 1100 with either a 26" vent rib skeet barrel, a slug barrel, or even just a receiver I'm looking .
> I have 3 or 4 barrels and a set of wood.


I’ll keep you in mind. Don’t see many for sale any more.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> If you happen to see a beater 1100 with either a 26" vent rib skeet barrel, a slug barrel, or even just a receiver I'm looking .
> I have 3 or 4 barrels and a set of wood.


Will do. The few and I'm mean 2 or 3 I seen have the 28" barrel. Most guys take em to the grave.


----------



## MustangMike

I can shuck an 870 just as fast ... and it is lighter!


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> A guy that was trespassing on my property (riding an ATV past posted signs) got the 10 point buck that I saw, and took it while hunting from the ATV. I had called DEC on him, but they did NOTHING!
> 
> I'm sick to my stomach!
> 
> Just the same, Mechanic Matt and I are going up tomorrow through Fri.


That sucks. My friend was heading to his deer stand last year, bow only area. He saw a buck on the ground, one well placed rifle shot behind the shoulder. Looked up and another one. Found four bucks. He called DNR and they had a guy out there in hours. John new more about guns and hunting than the young Ranger did. He pointed out all were well placed rifle shots, not shot gun, and all the deer were over 100 yards from any houses. Didn't really matter, it's a densely populated area and a no discharge zone. The Ranger thanked him, and added that there was not much they could do. But, with the info that John gave him, it would make you think the perp was a hunter. So, he was going to run the addresses that backed up to those houses and see if any of them had hunting licenses. All of those houses are McMansions, and we figured someone got tired of the deer eating all of their shrubs. In the end, nothing happened. johns mother passed and they sold her property, so that stand is history now.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ll keep you in mind. Don’t see many for sale any more.


Thanks.


Brufab said:


> Will do. The few and I'm mean 2 or 3 I seen have the 28" barrel. Most guys take em to the grave.


I see them often, just not always the best deal. I should have bought one last summer that was all painted camo, it was 300 and had a skeet barrel, I just couldn't run out to the subs of Detroit at the time. 


MustangMike said:


> I can shuck an 870 just as fast ... and it is lighter!


So can I.
I've shot way more rounds through my first 870 than any 1100 I've owned. 
I already have an 870 so... 
A gas operated system is much smoother and better for teaching others as it doesn't kick as much. These days I wouldn't want to shoot 4 rounds of skeet or trap with a pump, just more kick than I want to deal with, but for a round or two I'd deal with it. Much like rubber vs spring mounts on a saw .


----------



## Brufab

Buddy I used to hunt with had a 1100 20 gauge youth model wow that was a sweet upland bird gun. Probly worth 1000$+ now. But I could be wrong. Hard to find guns for the 10-16 year old range anymore


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Buddy I used to hunt with had a 1100 20 gauge youth model wow that was a sweet upland bird gun. Probly worth 1000$+ now. But I could be wrong. Hard to find guns for the 10-16 year old range anymore


I had a 20 gauge 1100 ducks unlimited special addition. It was an absolutely fantastic gun for Upland game but you were hampered by the fact you can only shoot two and three-quarter inch shells. I eventually sold it.


----------



## muad

Actually made it into the woods for 4-5 hours today. Didn't see a thing. I'm sure having a coughing fit at the top of the ladder didn't help much as I was climbing into my stand. But, that was the only time I coughed the whole time I was out there. 

Might go back out later, got pretty cold so now I'm trying to warm up. No one started a fire this morning, so I just got one lit.


----------



## ken morgan

svk said:


> And it’s their job to get involved.
> 
> I agree with the last part too. Up here they ignore the drug dealers cause they want the upline guys. Well if you put every drug dealer in the slammer, the uplines will leave the area.


We need to get back in the business of burying them without police interference


----------



## Logger nate

Video my brother took of me earlier this summer, he does a great job with his drone. One of the nicest places I’ve cut, almost flat ground, no brush, real nice trees.


----------



## tomalophicon

Logger nate said:


> Video my brother took of me earlier this summer, he does a great job with his drone. One of the nicest places I’ve cut, almost flat ground, no brush, real nice trees.



IS that Monterey pine?


----------



## Logger nate

tomalophicon said:


> IS that Monterey pine?


Ponderosa Pine


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> A guy that was trespassing on my property (riding an ATV past posted signs) got the 10 point buck that I saw, and took it while hunting from the ATV. I had called DEC on him, but they did NOTHING!
> 
> I'm sick to my stomach!
> 
> Just the same, Mechanic Matt and I are going up tomorrow through Fri.


Do you have any grand daughters Mike?


----------



## svk

Hey guys. My son got his drivers license yesterday so he’s very excited. I’m happy for him but not excited for him to be driving on winter roads-I won’t allow him to drive when the conditions are bad until he gets a few more miles under his belt. Insurance for my vehicles goes up by about $100 a month because he is now a driver. So he’ll be working that off each month doing projects for me.

I’m down near Minneapolis so I swung through Cabela’s because it was very near one of my appointments. Picked up a bore sighter tool as I’ve never had one and I need to mount a couple of scopes in the next few weeks.


----------



## muddstopper

Never understood the need for a bore sighter tool. I usually just remove the bolt and sight in thru the barrel. It gets you on paper. I have some of those lazer fake bullets you can chamber that are suppossed to get you close, but I have never even used them. I think the first actual bore sighting tool I saw was one that sticks in the end of the barrel and shoots a lazer. Had a gun sighted in with one at the gun store. Went to range to shoot and it wasnt even on paper. Jerked the bolt and sighted in that way and have never given a bore sight another thought.


----------



## svk

Bore sighting through the bore not so easy with guns that aren’t bolt action…


----------



## Brufab

A good bore sighter gets you close. Probly with today's prices saves you 10-20$ in ammo atleast


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> A good bore sighter gets you close. Probly with today's prices saves you 10-20$ in ammo atleast


Exactly!


----------



## JustJeff

I did the peek through the barrel trick once when installing a scope on a .22 mag. It worked but went through a box getting it dialed in. Had my 25-06 bore sighted at a local shop and I couldn't believe how close it was. Maybe just dumb luck but 3 shots to put it on zero and another 3 dinking with how high I wanted it. Gotta love a laser pointer. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Bore sighting through the bore not so easy with guns that aren’t bolt action…


Have you ever tried shining a flashlite thru the breech onto the wall. It works, but probably not as well as a lazer. I have some of the bullet lazers, but batteries are always dead. Good thing is the price of the bore sights are reasonable and like said, probably pay for themselfs in saved ammo.


----------



## svk

From my experience, you’re lucky to hit paper at 25 yards without bore sighting. With you can often hit paper at 100.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> From my experience, you’re lucky to hit paper at 25 yards without bore sighting. With you can often hit paper at 100.


which bore sight did you buy


----------



## svk

It was $49 plus tax. Barring anything unforeseen it will last for the rest of my lifetime so it will pay for itself in probably 5 or so jobs.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Have you ever tried shining a flashlite thru the breech onto the wall. It works, but probably not as well as a lazer. I have some of the bullet lazers, but batteries are always dead. Good thing is the price of the bore sights are reasonable and like said, probably pay for themselfs in saved ammo.


The bullet lasers are awesome but for a guy like me who always ends up with different calibers, it’s unfortunately not feasible.


----------



## svk

Facebook ad just now….so annoying.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> View attachment 945947
> 
> It was $49 plus tax. Barring anything unforeseen it will last for the rest of my lifetime so it will pay for itself in probably 5 or so jobs.


Now, hook that puppy up on one of your chainsaws, and go cut firewood to equal length.

Philbert


----------



## tomalophicon

svk said:


> Facebook ad just now….so annoying.
> View attachment 945954


There's a lesson for ya. 
Stay off Facebook!


----------



## farmer steve

Just to stay on topic(s).  . A little ash clean up down back and it is deer season.
The gun is older than most of you guys except @MustangMike and @rarefish383.


----------



## muad

The 241 is the Stihl I regret selling the most. Should have kept it.


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> Just to stay on topic(s).  . A little ash clean up down back and it is deer season.
> The gun is older than most of you guys except @MustangMike and @rarefish383.
> View attachment 946031


Looks like a model 94 winchester. I have one made in 1965. Wish it was a 64 model.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> View attachment 945947
> 
> It was $49 plus tax. Barring anything unforeseen it will last for the rest of my lifetime so it will pay for itself in probably 5 or so jobs.


OK, let me know how well that works out for you.


----------



## LondonNeil

Did someone mention bias ply tyres, moisture meters and burning rail road sleepers?


----------



## hamish

No guns, no politics, just keeping things warm and going to my gym every day!


----------



## Ambull01

hamish said:


> No guns, no politics, just keeping things warm and going to my gym every day!View attachment 946087


Is that an Englander wood stove? I had one like that, the secondary tubes have a really cool fire show. Also like that fan. Is that one of those heat powered fans? Always wanted anted to try one to push the heat away from the stove. Nice setup


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Any firewood scroungers in the Boise area?
Have more Locust to cut than I have room for...


----------



## chipper1

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve (SVK), what a STUPID ad!!!

What they call a 222 is obviously a 220 Swift, and a 30-30 cartrige will NOT FIT a 25-06 or 270!

Don't know that I would buy precision stuff from them!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well, my Uncle and I didn’t come back empty handed. It’s not nearly the buck that the trespassing SOB got, but it’s a shooter in my book.


----------



## MustangMike

Yep, Mechanic Matt scored this 3 day trip, I'll post some more pics in a bit.

Opening WE I saw the buck and he didn't, this 3 day he saw them and I didn't, the way it goes.

He was actually watching a doe and a button when TWO bucks came in on them, and he got the lead one!

Glad there was another nice shooter up there for him. The 10 pointer had been the dominant buck on my property for 2 years, and on the other side of my property (from where Matt got the buck) we saw absolutely nothing! The hunting is always tough up there.

The first snow (last Sunday) was the day to be up there, but I could not find anyone to go then, and the wife does not like me going alone (although I do sometimes anyway). This time, I decided to wait for Matt to go up with me. Always better to have 2 people when you are off the grid.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I see them often, just not always the best deal. I should have bought one last summer that was all painted camo, it was 300 and had a skeet barrel, I just couldn't run out to the subs of Detroit at the time.
> 
> So can I.
> I've shot way more rounds through my first 870 than any 1100 I've owned.
> I already have an 870 so...
> A gas operated system is much smoother and better for teaching others as it doesn't kick as much. These days I wouldn't want to shoot 4 rounds of skeet or trap with a pump, just more kick than I want to deal with, but for a round or two I'd deal with it. Much like rubber vs spring mounts on a saw .


The trap rounds don't bother me, but the high base shells (especially the slugs) can really wake you up!

When I sight in with slug rounds, I use my PAST shoulder pad, it really tames it. No used developing a flinch!


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Steve (SVK), what a STUPID ad!!!
> 
> What they call a 222 is obviously a 220 Swift, and a 30-30 cartrige will NOT FIT a 25-06 or 270!
> 
> Don't know that I would buy precision stuff from them!!!



they probably meant 25-35, 22hipo to go along with the 30/30

don’t forget to send me the pictures you took


----------



## MustangMike

Mechanic Matt scored with his Stainless Ruger 77 in 35 Whalen, loaded with 200 gr Fusion bullets.

He was going to take his 30-30, but I convinced him to take the scoped Whalen. The shot was not real long (between 50 and 100 yds), but through lots of brush, so I'm glad he had the Whalen, it will punch through that a lot better than a 30-30. Also, he told me that with all the brush and low light (cloudy) he would have had trouble seeing the antlers with open sights.

The deer was quartering towards him, and the bullet went right through the shoulders and pulverized half of the heart. Amazingly, with a heavy blood trail, the deer still went almost 100 yds before dropping! It is always nice to have snow to make it easier to find your deer! He had to descend a steep decline to get to it.

The brow tines did not seem to be in proper proportion to the nice main beams on this deer. They are all different! The rack was nice and pretty symetrical.


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt said:


> they probably meant 25-35, 22hipo to go along with the 30/30
> 
> don’t forget to send me the pictures you took


This reminds me of a TRUE story!

There was a member at our range having trouble getting a round to chamber in his 700 Remington.

The range officer came over and said "the problem is you are trying to chamber a 30-06 in a gun chambered for 243". The owner of the gun responded (obviously after reading the ads) "this is a 700 Remington, it can shoot 17 different calibers, including 223, 243, 270, 30-06 ..."


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Mechanic Matt scored with his Stainless Ruger 77 in 35 Whalen, loaded with 200 gr Fusion bullets.
> 
> He was going to take his 30-30, but I convinced him to take the scoped Whalen. The shot was not real long (between 50 and 100 yds), but through lots of brush, so I'm glad he had the Whalen, it will punch through that a lot better than a 30-30. Also, he told me that with all the brush and low light (cloudy) he would have had trouble seeing the antlers with open sights.
> 
> The deer was quartering towards him, and the bullet went right through the shoulders and pulverized half of the heart. Amazingly, with a heavy blood trail, the deer still went almost 100 yds before dropping! It is always nice to have snow to make it easier to find your deer! He had to descend a steep decline to get to it.
> 
> The brow tines did not seem to be in proper proportion to the nice main beams on this deer. They are all different! The rack was nice and pretty symetrical.


Love it. 

I also heard that someone did very well playing cards


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> This reminds me of a TRUE story!
> 
> There was a member at our range having trouble getting a round to chamber in his 700 Remington.
> 
> The range officer came over and said "the problem is you are trying to chamber a 30-06 in a gun chambered for 243". The owner of the gun responded (obviously after reading the ads) "this is a 700 Remington, it can shoot 17 different calibers, including 223, 243, 270, 30-06 ..."


Can’t cure stupid!


----------



## Brufab




----------



## Brufab

hamish said:


> No guns, no politics, just keeping things warm and going to my gym every day!View attachment 946086
> View attachment 946087


Is that a pleasant hearth stove. Looks like the one my dad just bought


----------



## Brufab

I'm definitely hooked on the remingtons.Those stack mufflers are loud.  
Felt pretty light and powerful. Looking forward to a cs-590 vs pl4 comparison test soon.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Mechanic Matt scored with his Stainless Ruger 77 in 35 Whalen, loaded with 200 gr Fusion bullets.
> 
> He was going to take his 30-30, but I convinced him to take the scoped Whalen. The shot was not real long (between 50 and 100 yds), but through lots of brush, so I'm glad he had the Whalen, it will punch through that a lot better than a 30-30. Also, he told me that with all the brush and low light (cloudy) he would have had trouble seeing the antlers with open sights.
> 
> The deer was quartering towards him, and the bullet went right through the shoulders and pulverized half of the heart. Amazingly, with a heavy blood trail, the deer still went almost 100 yds before dropping! It is always nice to have snow to make it easier to find your deer! He had to descend a steep decline to get to it.
> 
> The brow tines did not seem to be in proper proportion to the nice main beams on this deer. They are all different! The rack was nice and pretty symetrical.


Nice deer Matt . I got nothing so far but there's always muzzle season.


----------



## Lee192233

Nice deer Matt. I only see does where I hunt unless the chase phase is in full swing. I did connect on a nice fat doe last Friday. Got about 30 lbs ground meat and about 15 lbs of cuts. 

The CAD almost struck again. There's a really nice 268 XP on FB marketplace for $300. Looks like a low hour homeowner saw. Good thing it's an hour drive to get it. That's the only thing that kept me from getting it.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm intrigued. When you shoota deer, how do you get it home?


----------



## Brufab

Any way you can


----------



## Lee192233

LondonNeil said:


> I'm intrigued. When you shoota deer, how do you get it home?


Depends what time of the year/temp/where I'm hunting. I shoot most my deer behind my house so I load it into the utility trailer and bring I to the shed to hang it if the temps are cold enough. If it's within an hour drive I will gut it and the load it in my van to bring it home. Possibly buy a bag of ice to stuff in cavity if too warm. If I'm farther then that and it's too warm I've quartered them and put the meat in a large cooler. If it's cold I will just load it in the van or on a trailer for the ride home.


----------



## Brufab

Yea usually we take them home wash them out real good with the hose and take to processor the next day but if warm they need to be packed with ice or taken to processor with refrigeration normally we wouldn't hunt in michigan if temps are over 70 because of possible spoilage but I give credit to them guys down south who do it alot I imagine.


----------



## H-Ranch

Truck needed some new tires... unfortunately that is not code for I got a new saw. Actually i could have picked up a couple saws for the cost of tires. So to test them out I went to get a load of wood from an acquaintance that moved to a place with 20 acres. 


Some of it is pre-cooked firewood. I highly recommend it at half the price! Kind of like individually kiln dried so the moisture is already burned out of it.


This was from a pile he had cut after being the village idiot (his words, not mine - or at least that's what he figured his new neighbors think after the wind spread a fire he started last year.)


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> I'm intrigued. When you shoota deer, how do you get it home?


Last deer I shot next to my house, I hooked to my truck bumper and dragged to the door of my shop and hung on my cherry picker. I put the head end in a large trash can with a new liner. I usually skin and debone while hanging. If the shoulders are shot to ****, I dont bother with cutting them off the deer. Once deboned a 150lb deer wont weight 50lbs so if it is a long way from the road, I will skin and butcher in the woods and leave the carcass, minus the good meat, in the woods. I can skin and debone a hanging deer in about 15 min, one on the ground not much longer.


----------



## MustangMike

In the old days, and even now if you are on public land, you have to drag it out. It is a lot easier in the snow, and lot easier downhill. Going uphill (with or without snow) you often just "face the deer" and pull 3 or 4 feet at a time, take a breath, and repeat. I took one deer out, by myself, from over a mile in, and it was downhill next to a steam (it actually died in the stream after crossing several times). Thought I would be able to call my brother for help, but there was no service!

If you have two people, you can tie the legs around a long stick and carry it out.

When it is deep in on private property (like Matt's deer) we usually cheat and get the ATV to bring it out, but keep in mind I have only had an ATV for 6 years.

As I have gotten older, if I am hunting alone on public land, I will usually leave a hand truck in the back of the Pick Up that I will retrieve to help me get it out. Even with a hand truck, uphill is tough, and I wish the wheels had rachets!

The traditional method, that I have done a lot, is to tie a rope around the neck to a 2 - 3' stick of wood and put your rifle over your shoulder and just drag the deer out (with your arms behind you gripping the stick). That is the way it was done for decades, but now everyone is spoiled and has a deer cart or hand truck, or calls for help on their cell phone. We did not used to have them either!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Thanks Mark

I’ve hunted quite a few days before seeing any deer. 180* different from last year when I was seeing them every time I went hunting.
As for dragging them out? Just make sure your hunting buddy is bigger than you, it really helps a LOT. My uncle and nephew are both over 6ft and even knocking on 70 old Uncle Mike here is still a lot of muscle to help drag.
Last year my 6ft4in nephew shot a big momma and she ran deep into the swamp. That drag, even with him sucked! But you do what ya gotta do. Man up and shut up! 
This years deer I drug quite a bit before we could use the ATV, but that is part of hunting!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Almost forgot, yeah Steve, he really murdered me night #2 in cards!!


----------



## JustJeff

I've done some heckofa drags on public land. If the deer is light enough, I'll shoulder it but not before putting an orange vest on it. One wet year I was able to mostly float a buck out in water filled log skidder ruts. If they are running towards the truck I'll only shoot once. If they're going the wrong way I'll unload on them! Lmao!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I did some scrounging in the bush today. Got a part log load of cherry, ironwood and ash branches and small trees. Spent some time with my chop saw and the 16" skil saw to cut up 4 logs. Yup the 32 pound beast, my arms are jelly now. The logs are about a max of 6" diameter. I ratchet strap them to a work bench to cut them. I cut flat cookies and oval cookies. About 150 in total. My daughter in law prints Christmas sayings on them and sells them for $7 to $18 each. She'll put them on chicken wire with an electric heater to get the last of the moisture out of them then a quick sanding on one side and print on them. I'm going to cut a whole pile more logs and get them up off the ground and dry properly for next year. I'll also cut some bigger ones on my band sawmill. It's crazy what people will pay for this kind of stuff. Much better returns than selling firewood. Also a picture of my tractor cab floor, does anyone else oil their cab floor to keep it from rusting? Flippy caps work good for this.


----------



## bob kern

I agree. My wife sold “ tree cookies” one year. 
cut the little ones on a miter saw and big ones with the chain saw. I’m blessed with a real aggressive 6”x 48” sander that gets saw marks out real quick. 
After seeing the $ she maybe on the 2” ones, I realized I’ve burnt approximately the equivalent of our national debt on my brush pile!!
Cotton wood and walnut make real neat ones!


----------



## cantoo

I bought a couple more trucks for firewood and to haul my tractor, processor and sawmill around. Planning to put a flat bed on the 4 door Ford. I might just resell the blue diesel one, I bought it at auction and it was supposed to be 4x4. They made a mistake on the listing and said I didn't have to take it but I got a decent deal so figured I would just keep it and resell it if I find a 4x4 one. I'm selling the toppers as I have no use for them and they are worth some good money. Trucks are tough to find around here right now. I've still got my 2500 dodge with flatbed. I also bought the 2 wheel drive F350 with an aluminum flatbed ( ex Home Depot truck) on it last spring have a scissor hoist to put under it but too busy to do it yet . I just keep telling my wife I'm just gonna keep buying trucks until I find one I like. What I want to end up with is a 2 door F350 4x4 dually with a 12' dumping aluminum flatbed on it. Then I will keep either the 4 door or the blue diesel for pulling trailers.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Flippy caps work good for this.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I highly recommend it at half the price!


Wait, now you're paying for firewood .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Wait, now you're paying for firewood .


Nope - half of 0 is still 0! 
Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Nope - half of 0 is still 0!
> Bwahahaha!!!!


That's good, especially if they're using half the BTU's  .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> That's good, especially if they're using half the BTU's  .


I think there's really no downside - he burned the bark off, boiled the moisture out, and now it has a Shou Sugi Ban style protective shell. Heck, this wood might be as good as black locust now! LOL 
​


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I think there's really no downside - he burned the bark off, boiled the moisture out, and now it has a Shou Sugi Ban style protective shell. Heck, this wood might be as good as black locust now! LOL
> ​


That's funny.
We've had people over here before and I saw a piece of locust in the fire, they thought I was out of mind pulling it out of the fire .


----------



## svk

Before the dawn of four wheelers, we used a deer hauler which was more or less a tube frame stretcher with a single large bicycle tire underneath the middle of it. One person pulled from the front and one pushed from the back and it worked very well. It worked a lot better than the oversize wheelbarrows that they sell commercially. I still have it and have the tire stored indoors in case we ever get a deer where a wheeler can’t get to.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Almost forgot, yeah Steve, he really murdered me night #2 in cards!!


Lol I think there’s a lesson to be learned here.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Before the dawn of four wheelers, we used a deer hauler which was more or less a tube frame stretcher with a single large bicycle tire underneath the middle of it. One person pulled from the front and one pushed from the back and it worked very well. It worked a lot better than the oversize wheelbarrows that they sell commercially. I still have it and have the tire stored indoors in case we ever get a deer where a wheeler can’t get to.


If I can't get to it with the tractor I won't shoot it.


----------



## bob kern

I just train my deer to run down and jump in the back of the truck before bleeding out!!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice deer FS!!! Enjoy that venison!


----------



## svk

Last night I let the dog out for his final business of the day alone. He came back in and I got ready for bed. About 15 minutes later, a whole pack of coyotes started howling about 150 yards away from my house. It was a good reminder that I need to escort him outside after dark until spring. Ironically I already planned to get my varmint rifles sighted in today.


----------



## LondonNeil

A mix of answers... What I'd have guessed I guess! I imagine a big buck is heavy so I can definitely see the advantages in a bit of field butchery!


----------



## muad

Well, first year I've been skunked in a long time. No deer, hunted hard for four straight days, didn't ever see a single deer. Lots of sign, and they're hitting my bait piles pretty hard at night.

Oh well, we still have the bonus weekend on the 18th and 19th. It probably worked out for the better as my wife and I are still not 100% recovered, and it probably would've been pretty hard on us to process a deer or two right now. 

I decided not to go out today, the cold really got to me yesterday so I decided to just relax and take it easy. I'm glad I did. 

On the scrounging topic, I did find a bunch of downed trees that I need to get bucked and split ASAP. White ash, a little locust, elm, and some black cherry. I'm hoping to get out next week and start on some of it. Heck, I still probably have a trailer load (Ranger pickup bed trailer that is) that I bucked up a few weeks ago down in the woods that needs picked up also.


----------



## rarefish383

When I got back from Oklahoma, I posted about our trip to the Ancient Forest. This week end I was at my place in WV. Yesterday, getting ready to leave, I decided to cut down a standing dead White Oak, to bring home for firewood. I used my MS170 to cut it down. I think it has a 16" bar on it, maybe 14"? Anyway, my BIL was putting the blocks on his Mule, running them out to my trailer. He picked one up and said, look how tight those rings are. Holy cow! On a piece 7-8"s across, I counted 120+ rings I was using an ice pick to count with and it was still big enough it made it hard to count the rings in the center. I'm going to blow up the pic and see if I can get a better count?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> When I got back from Oklahoma, I posted about our trip to the Ancient Forest. This week end I was at my place in WV. Yesterday, getting ready to leave, I decided to cut down a standing dead White Oak, to bring home for firewood. I used my MS170 to cut it down. I think it has a 16" bar on it, maybe 14"? Anyway, my BIL was putting the blocks on his Mule, running them out to my trailer. He picked one up and said, look how tight those rings are. Holy cow! On a piece 7-8"s across, I counted 120+ rings I was using an ice pick to count with and it was still big enough it made it hard to count the rings in the center. I'm going to blow up the pic and see if I can get a better count?


I counted 124/125, That's pretty tight grained for a white oak.
How heavy was the wood.

Took this pic from the roof of the pole barn yesterday of the wood splitting and log pile area.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Nice deer FS!!! Enjoy that venison!


That was a few years ago Mike. First deer with the crossbow.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I counted 124/125, That's pretty tight grained for a white oak.
> How heavy was the wood.
> 
> Took this pic from the roof of the pole barn yesterday of the wood splitting and log pile area.
> View attachment 946460


No heavier than normal White Oak, which is pretty heavy. I've never seen growth rings that tight in the Mid Atlantic area. I have pieces of Cherry the same size with 12-15 rings. That tree died about 4 years ago and I finally decided to take it home. So, if your count is close, that was about an 8" tree at the base when we bought the property in 71-72. The base is about 17", not counting the flare.


----------



## tomalophicon

A bit of she-oak for next year.


----------



## svk

Good afternoon fellows.

First snow storm of the season. We are supposed to get 12” and are at about 5” so far. Snow predicted through 4am tomorrow. 

This morning I mounted a new scope on my .22-250, mounted the (included with sale) scope on my .223 and put a scrounged 2.5x scope from Zogger onto my Savage 24 and then bore sighted all of them.

I have to plow for a few friends later tonight so I’ll have to brave the roads again. They weren’t good when I ran to town earlier.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> This morning I mounted a new scope on my .22-250, mounted the (included with sale) scope on my .223 and put a scrounged 2.5x scope from Zogger onto my Savage 24 and then bore sighted all of them.
> 
> I have to plow for a few friends later tonight so I’ll, so I'll be able to check the scopes out then .


Fixed it.
I've never used a bore sight, just the old school bore sighting method on bolt actions and the AR uppers.
Thought about getting some, but I like burning thru my ammo and have plenty so...
Be safe out there.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it.
> I've never used a bore sight, just the old school bore sighting method on bolt actions and the AR uppers.
> Thought about getting some, but I like burning thru my ammo and have plenty so...
> Be safe out there.


I'd like to see one of you guys get your eye ball in the bore of one of my 99's.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Good afternoon fellows.
> 
> First snow storm of the season. We are supposed to get 12” and are at about 5” so far. Snow predicted through 4am tomorrow.
> 
> This morning I mounted a new scope on my .22-250, mounted the (included with sale) scope on my .223 and put a scrounged 2.5x scope from Zogger onto my Savage 24 and then bore sighted all of them.
> 
> I have to plow for a few friends later tonight so I’ll have to brave the roads again. They weren’t good when I ran to town earlier.


How do you like the new boresight? Do the arbors fit tight in the barrel bores?


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see one of you guys get your eye ball in the bore of one of my 99's.


Did your 99 come factory bored for scope mounts.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> How do you like the new boresight? Do the arbors fit tight in the barrel bores?


Good and yes!


----------



## MustangMike

With my bolt guns, I just pull the bolt and look through the barrel and put a yellow stickie on the wall to line up on.

With a lever gun, I turn the lights off and shine a light off of something reflective on the wall.

For sight in at the range, I always put a big target at 25 yds, and then go to 100 yds.

It is easy to sight in at 25 yds (only takes 2 or 3 shots) and you will be on target at 100 yds, just need to fine tune it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see one of you guys get your eye ball in the bore of one of my 99's.


Why did you comment that to me lol.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Did your 99 come factory bored for scope mounts.


Ten of them no, two of them yes. My 1912 22 Hi power has a 3X Malcolm scope with micrometer rings in a side mount, the 1928 engraved model K has a 4X Noske in a side mount, the 1928 303 take down has a Lightfoot no drill scope mount With a Weaver K4. The rest of the old ones have tang sights. My 1950 R is factory DT with a Redfield 2X7, and last of the scoped 99’s is a 1951R in 300 with a Leupold 3.5X10X50. It’s my low light pig gun.


----------



## MechanicMatt

farmer steve said:


> If I can't get to it with the tractor I won't shoot it.
> View attachment 946386




you farm boys must all be cut from the same cloth. My cow loving BIL says the JD is the only way to drag a deer


----------



## MechanicMatt

rarefish383 said:


> Ten of them no, two of them yes. My 1912 22 Hi power has a 3X Malcolm scope with micrometer rings in a side mount, the 1928 engraved model K has a 4X Noske in a side mount, the 1928 303 take down has a Lightfoot no drill scope mount With a Weaver K4. The rest of the old ones have tang sights. My 1950 R is factory DT with a Redfield 2X7, and last of the scoped 99’s is a 1951R in 300 with a Leupold 3.5X10X50. It’s my low light pig gun.


Joe, I got mine in the mail today. Now to figure out what scope my daughter wants to use....


----------



## CDElliott

MustangMike said:


> This reminds me of a TRUE story!
> 
> There was a member at our range having trouble getting a round to chamber in his 700 Remington.
> 
> The range officer came over and said "the problem is you are trying to chamber a 30-06 in a gun chambered for 243". The owner of the gun responded (obviously after reading the ads) "this is a 700 Remington, it can shoot 17 different calibers, including 223, 243, 270, 30-06 ..."


That's scary. I don't know whether to laugh or cry on that one!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Split up the tops of two more with a friend and his son. Used the best metal detector I own too.


----------



## bob kern

Reminds me of finding a 1/2” lag screw in my stove one morning. Glad I missed that one!


----------



## svk

Went out to plow and my plow has no electricity to it anywhere. There is not a fuse anywhere in the system so I’m not sure where I’m going to start to figure out well I have no power at all to the controls or the plow itself. Bad news is I have a few people that I plow aren’t getting plowed for a while. Good news is I did get my road plowed before it quit.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Went out to plow and my plow has no electricity to it anywhere. There is not a fuse anywhere in the system so I’m not sure where I’m going to start to figure out well I have no power at all to the controls or the plow itself. Bad news is I have a few people that I plow aren’t getting plowed for a while. Good news is I did get my road plowed before it quit.


I believe you have a mid 2000 Silverado, correct? If you do the plow installer probably grabbed power for the controller at the left junction block down by your left foot. I've seen a number of these trucks with the plow power wire kicked off.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> I believe you have a mid 2000 Silverado, correct? If you do the plow installer probably grabbed power for the controller at the left junction block down by your left foot. I've seen a number of these trucks with the plow power wire kicked off.


Yes sir, 2002. I’ll check that out tomorrow!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Yes sir, 2002. I’ll check that out tomorrow!


Good luck. Shouldn't be too hard to track down the problem.


----------



## farmer steve

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 946550
> 
> you farm boys must all be cut from the same cloth. My cow loving BIL says the JD is the only way to drag a deer


We farmers know a thing or 2.


----------



## MarkHez

I had a nice bit of a scrounge yesterday, a ~60ft Scots Pine that had come down in storm Arwen, onto the local schools football pitch.
It took a full day as I was working on my own (and had to stack all the brash out of the way) but I got there (well, 95% done anyway!)


----------



## rarefish383

MechanicMatt said:


> Joe, I got mine in the mail today. Now to figure out what scope my daughter wants to use....View attachment 946551
> View attachment 946552


I love my Redfield 2-7 on my 1950 R in 250. On the older ones I like Weaver K4's. They have good glass and go for about $50. A new low power Leupold will look and work well on them.


----------



## SS396driver

LondonNeil said:


> I'm intrigued. When you shoota deer, how do you get it home?


I've dragged deer out when I'm deep in the woods on public lands (long time ago) I hunt exclusively on my land or a friends . So I have either a quad or the FEL deer I got last year .


----------



## MustangMike

Matt, for $99 (and free shipping) get that Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 with BDC from Midway USA.

For an all around hunting scope, can't go wrong with it!

Did Bill just get that deer, or is that an old pic?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Matt, for $99 (and free shipping) get that Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 with BDC from Midway USA.
> 
> For an all around hunting scope, can't go wrong with it!
> 
> Did Bill just get that deer, or is that an old pic?


Lots of sales on them recently too.
One that's a nice step up is only 30 more right now, but you're right, those do a great job for the price.


----------



## muad

Plus you can't go wrong with their no BS warranty. 

Vortex is good stuff.


----------



## muddstopper

I am considering buying a couple of the red dot sights for my bear guns. With my eye sight, I am finding it harder to see the bead on any open sight firearms. A lot of my hunting buddies switched to the 350 legion rifle with the red dot sight, I looked thru them and like it for short ranges.


----------



## svk

I haven't shot it yet, but I am very happy with the clarity and brightness of the Vortex 4-12 on my .22-250


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I am considering buying a couple of the red dot sights for my bear guns. With my eye sight, I am finding it harder to see the bead on any open sight firearms. A lot of my hunting buddies switched to the 350 legion rifle with the red dot sight, I looked thru them and like it for short ranges.


I had a red dot on a .44 mag Desert Eagle and really liked it.

My goal is to set up one rifle with red dot and another with night vision. After my interaction with the coyotes the other night, I am going to make it happen sooner rather than later.

Also pondering an AR for my Christmas present to myself this year.


----------



## Brufab

Better get one while you still can I bet there on a lot of Xmas lists! Good investment. There only gonna go up in value.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Better get one while you still can I bet there on a lot of Xmas lists! Good investment. There only gonna go up in value.


Its going to be a costly purchase....you guys know me and accessories.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Its going to be a costly purchase....you guys know me and accessories.


Haha no doubt! Can't wait to see how this plays out


----------



## rwoods

muddstopper said:


> I am considering buying a couple of the red dot sights for my bear guns. With my eye sight, I am finding it harder to see the bead on any open sight firearms. A lot of my hunting buddies switched to the 350 legion rifle with the red dot sight, I looked thru them and like it for short ranges.


Keep us advised. Ron


----------



## farmer steve

I told you guys I got robbed back in September. State cop called today and is picking up my 261,462 and my miter saw tomorrow.The heathens were arrested in FL. Extradition hearing is Wednesday and hoping they send the bastiges back. Stihl no word on the 026 & 036. Hoping the cops do a little arm twisting.


----------



## Brufab

Should be a felony those saws ain't cheap! Glad your saws are coming back home.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I had a red dot on a .44 mag Desert Eagle and really liked it.
> 
> My goal is to set up one rifle with red dot and another with night vision. After my interaction with the coyotes the other night, I am going to make it happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also pondering an AR for my Christmas present to myself this year.



Can't wait to see what you end up "building". Lots of great AR companies out there. My current favs for those looking for affordable, yet high-quality components: 

Aero Precision
Palmetto State Armory
Ballistic Advantage (owned by Areo)
Faxon
BCM (aka Bravo Company USA)
LaRue Tactical (Higher end, but their triggers, barrels, and ploymer components are very affordable and super high-quality).


----------



## muad

farmer steve said:


> I told you guys I got robbed back in September. State cop called today and is picking up my 261,462 and my miter saw tomorrow.The heathens were arrested in FL. Extradition hearing is Wednesday and hoping they send the bastiges back. Stihl no word on the 026 & 036. Hoping the cops do a little arm twisting.



Awesome news! 

I hate thieves.


----------



## Brufab

I can torture them with the stack mufflers I have on my remingtons


----------



## muad

muddstopper said:


> I am considering buying a couple of the red dot sights for my bear guns. With my eye sight, I am finding it harder to see the bead on any open sight firearms. A lot of my hunting buddies switched to the 350 legion rifle with the red dot sight, I looked thru them and like it for short ranges.


.350 is gaining popularity. I built an upper for my AR when the cartridge first came out (ordered my barrel from CMMG at the NRA show). Well, at the time Winchester was the only ammo manufacturer with ammo available, and they had some issues. I was not impressed with how it shot compared to my .450 Bushmaster (which is a hammer), so I sold it off. Seems they've corrected those issues and it gets high praises. 

I still would rather have my .450BM. It anchors deer peetty good, and has a great deal more energy. Cost per round is higher, as is recoil, but it's still cheaper and softer shooting than my 12GA with Hornady sabots.


----------



## LondonNeil

MarkHez said:


> I had a nice bit of a scrounge yesterday, a ~60ft Scots Pine that had come down in storm Arwen, onto the local schools football pitch.
> It took a full day as I was working on my own (and had to stack all the brash out of the way) but I got there (well, 95% done anyway!)
> 
> View attachment 946602
> 
> View attachment 946603
> 
> View attachment 946604


We have another Brit! Or at least someone living here. Good effort on clearing up they blow down.


----------



## MarkHez

LondonNeil said:


> We have another Brit! Or at least someone living here. Good effort on clearing up they blow down.


Lancashire born and bred, red rose county! I've done quite well out of arwen, starting to think my "big saw" (262xp) isn't big enough now though! I'm sure I could find room in the growing collection for another....


----------



## LondonNeil

And there's another case of cad . With my sensible hat on I'd say, if you're getting arwen Scots pine sized trees often then you'd use a bigger saw, but if that size tree is unusual then why bother? However since I have a 365 and only scrounge up stuff dropped by tree surgeons and bucked up to man handleable size.... Clearly I'm not always a hat wearer!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> We have another Brit! Or at least someone living here. Good effort on clearing up they blow down.


I smell a Union Jack GTG.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike said:


> Matt, for $99 (and free shipping) get that Vortex 3 X 9 X 40 with BDC from Midway USA.
> 
> For an all around hunting scope, can't go wrong with it!
> 
> Did Bill just get that deer, or is that an old pic?


Last years. This year he has been under the weather with his back. Asked me to find him some meat for his freezer


----------



## tomalophicon

I just got a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binoculars. Very impressed for the price and the warranty!


----------



## SS396driver

Putting away the milled wood from last years scrounge . Moved my Dodge and it threw a code . Heater grid function out of perimeters the grid isnt necessary to start the truck it's mostly a EPA thing to help it run cleaner when it's cold. Found the positive lead corroded away on the solenoid that cycles the grid . Attempted to remove nut the stud broke lose but the relay still works so I just clamped the lead back onto the stud . New one is coming by Saturday.

Back to wood had nobody around to help and needed to get the slabs out of the trailer before it rained. Just happened to have two old 30lb propane tanks a few feet away they worked great.


----------



## 3000 FPS

So you rolled them in on the propane tanks?


----------



## SS396driver

3000 FPS said:


> So you rolled them in on the propane tanks?


Yup ,
worked like a charm


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Its going to be a costly purchase....you guys know me and accessories.


Thaaaaat's why I like my hunert yer ol 99's. No tinsle, no paint, no Christmas tree lights. Only accessory on most of them is a dead dear on the far end of one, missing an eye.


----------



## djg james

Since this Scrounging section is used pretty liberally, I thought I'd ask here. This year, I "scrounged" a used 2 HP outboard motor. I got it started and then let it set. I want to start it up again and then winterize it. The gas mix already has Stabil in it, so I would start it, run it for ten minutes, dump the attached gas tank and then run it dry. Any thing else I should do before I store it for the Winter?

I want to be able to easily start it in the Spring and not have to work on it.


----------



## tomalophicon

SS396driver said:


> Yup ,View attachment 946825
> worked like a charm


Just like the Egyptians used to do.


----------



## SS396driver

tomalophicon said:


> Just like the Egyptians used to do.


They had propane ?!


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Since this Scrounging section is used pretty liberally, I thought I'd ask here. This year, I "scrounged" a used 2 HP outboard motor. I got it started and then let it set. I want to start it up again and then winterize it. The gas mix already has Stabil in it, so I would start it, run it for ten minutes, dump the attached gas tank and then run it dry. Any thing else I should do before I store it for the Winter?
> 
> I want to be able to easily start it in the Spring and not have to work on it.


Is it 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Is it 2 or 4 stroke?


Gas/oil mix


----------



## Brufab

I better go look at my 1972 Johnson seahorse 2hp motor to see I cant remember if I keep the tank full or empty. But still runs good, I mix 1.5 oz seafoam in my rec fuel mix. I have had mixed results with stabil. Mostly stuck floats but could be operator error because other guys swear by it


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Since this Scrounging section is used pretty liberally, I thought I'd ask here. This year, I "scrounged" a used 2 HP outboard motor. I got it started and then let it set. I want to start it up again and then winterize it. The gas mix already has Stabil in it, so I would start it, run it for ten minutes, dump the attached gas tank and then run it dry. Any thing else I should do before I store it for the Winter?
> 
> I want to be able to easily start it in the Spring and not have to work on it.


Yes basically. Some guys fog the cylinders, some mix a small batch of 20:1 roughly for the winterizing mix. I do what you said, run em out of fuel and drain the tank. I store mine in the garage attached to the house so temperature is more or less constant. If storing in a shed or possibly damp environment, the winter mix or fogging is a good choice.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I basically did the same thing as Mark when I loaded my trailer with the milled Red Oak boards, except I did not have propane cans, I used large rounds.

They were about 7.5' long, 22" wide, and 2+" thick.


----------



## tomalophicon

SS396driver said:


> They had propane ?!


The aliens gave it to them after they finished the pyramids.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> a bit of field butchery!



That’s what I hear about here, I’ve seen hunters backpacking a full day‘s walk into the wilderness.


----------



## MarkHez

LondonNeil said:


> And there's another case of cad . With my sensible hat on I'd say, if you're getting arwen Scots pine sized trees often then you'd use a bigger saw, but if that size tree is unusual then why bother? However since I have a 365 and only scrounge up stuff dropped by tree surgeons and bucked up to man handleable size.... Clearly I'm not always a hat wearer!


I tried wearing a sensible hat once but I couldn't get it to fit! There's always the "but what if I get offered a bigger tree, and I don't have the gear to tackle it" 

CAD does seem to be bloody contagious around these parts though....before I started lurking on here I was quite happy with the 2 saws I had...


----------



## farmer steve

tomalophicon said:


> I just got a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binoculars. Very impressed for the price and the warranty!


Been looking at Vortex. My gun shop guy told me he has a rifle scope that was run over by a car and they stihl honored the warranty and sent him a new one. Been looking at 10x50 Diamondback.


----------



## tomalophicon

farmer steve said:


> Been looking at Vortex. My gun shop guy told me he has a rifle scope that was run over by a car and they stihl honored the warranty and sent him a new one. Been looking at 10x50 Diamondback.


I would say go for it.
There's a video on youtube where a couple guys actually shot a pair of the binoculars in half and they still got a replacement pair under warranty!


----------



## tomalophicon

tomalophicon said:


> I would say go for it.
> There's a video on youtube where a couple guys actually shot a pair of the binoculars in half and they still got a replacement pair under warranty!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Brufab said:


> I better go look at my 1972 Johnson seahorse 2hp motor to see I cant remember if I keep the tank full or empty. But still runs good, I mix 1.5 oz seafoam in my rec fuel mix. I have had mixed results with stabil. Mostly stuck floats but could be operator error because other guys swear by it


For my leaf blower I fill it with true fuel for non ethanol over the winter


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> We have another Brit! Or at least someone living here. Good effort on clearing up they blow down.


That just shows the world is balance, makes up for me hanging out on ArbTalk.


----------



## Brufab

Yea this forum has helped me thru my wife's medical issues. Can't work can't leave the house much, now I got remingtons showing up on my door step to fiddle with  I will have to work after Jan 1st since I'm running low on funds but this site hads helped me thru the stress of the current situation in life


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Since this Scrounging section is used pretty liberally, I thought I'd ask here. This year, I "scrounged" a used 2 HP outboard motor. I got it started and then let it set. I want to start it up again and then winterize it. The gas mix already has Stabil in it, so I would start it, run it for ten minutes, dump the attached gas tank and then run it dry. Any thing else I should do before I store it for the Winter?
> 
> I want to be able to easily start it in the Spring and not have to work on it.


That’s all you need to do besides checking the gear lube to make sure is clean/not milky. Milky gear lube indicates a prop shaft seal leak and you’ll want to replace the lube before winter.


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Can't wait to see what you end up "building". Lots of great AR companies out there. My current favs for those looking for affordable, yet high-quality components:
> 
> Aero Precision
> Palmetto State Armory
> Ballistic Advantage (owned by Areo)
> Faxon
> BCM (aka Bravo Company USA)
> LaRue Tactical (Higher end, but their triggers, barrels, and ploymer components are very affordable and super high-quality).


I’ll probably just buy a ready to shoot rifle from one of the two gun shops I frequent. Not being familiar with the platform I’d rather start out that way. Plus my gunsmith just had major surgery so if I did have any issues I’m quite a drive from another one.


----------



## Brufab

My dad got the optics ready type. That way you can throw scope or red dot or whatever on it right away


----------



## svk

I am kind of a sucker for the odd ball cartridges so I'm sure I would end up with several more chamberings.


----------



## Brufab

450 bushmaster is a good one and what's that other 1 I think 300 blackout?


----------



## Brufab

Whatever oddball stuff you get make sure you get enough stuff to reload a few hundred rounds if you do any reloading. Ammo shortages and even higher prices could be tomorrow or next week. Just a box of 20 450 bushmaster 250gr was 50$ out the door.


----------



## hamish

Ambull01 said:


> Is that an Englander wood stove? I had one like that, the secondary tubes have a really cool fire show. Also like that fan. Is that one of those heat powered fans? Always wanted anted to try one to push the heat away from the stove. Nice setup


The stove is an older Drolet that I scrounged off the side of the road. The fan is an ECOFan, both made in Canada.
No sense buying any of that cheap American made junk


----------



## svk

Obviously not for AR platform but .35 whelen stuff has gone crazy. Loaded ammo is about 5 bucks per round and the Remington 700 Classic in .35 Whelen are going for $2300 bucks...they were not originally an expensive rifle!


----------



## Brufab

Nowadays you have to buy the ammo first or buy a gun you already have ammo for.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Nowadays you have to buy the ammo first or buy a gun you already have ammo for.


Yup, or buy a 9mm, .223. or .308 cause that is all they are making in mass quantities now.


----------



## Brufab

Yea I was sitting on alot of norinco and Russian sardine cans of 7.62x39mm and that is why the wife got the century arms vska paratrooper. The days of 1200 rounds for 120$ has long since been over


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> Nowadays you have to buy the ammo first or buy a gun you already have ammo for.


Yep. The boss asked me when I bought a .410 after a couple hundred rounds of it in the cupboard. Here comes the judge!!!


----------



## Brufab

Hey FS I seen this on the way to menards made me think of you. Said they had 6 sparkplugs instock but if course it was actually 0.


----------



## muad

svk said:


> I am kind of a sucker for the odd ball cartridges so I'm sure I would end up with several more chamberings.


Look up the .277Wolverine when you get into the AR platform (basically 6.8SPC in a 5.56/.223 case). It's an awesome cartridge for small to mid sized game. I've used it on varmints, predators, and Norther MI whitetail. 

I really regret selling my upper in that cartridge. I plan to build another once I get my shop built and set my press back up. Factory loaded ammo was available, but I haven't checked that in a while to see who's loading for it still.


----------



## Brufab

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Look up the .277Wolverine when you get into the AR platform (basically 6.8SPC in a 5.56/.223 case). It's an awesome cartridge for small to mid sized game. I've used it on varmints, predators, and Norther MI whitetail.
> 
> I really regret selling my upper in that cartridge. I plan to build another once I get my shop built and set my press back up. Factory loaded ammo was available, but I haven't checked that in a while to see who's loading for it still.


Nice. I’m intrigued by the 6.8 spc as well because I have a .30 Remington (it’s parent cartridge).


----------



## dave_dj1

One of my last spring loads





and a couple other pics, I ended up with 8 loads from the new lines going in












4 miles from my house, couldn't ask for easier
Of course I took the Kubota and my grapple over to load




I'm on the hunt for next years wood now


----------



## August76

Scrounged up a truck load of smaller pine stuff yesterday. 2 hrs . I'm feeling it today. Haven't fired up any of the saws in a year. They all did fine. Used the baby saw. I can't even remember what model it is lol. I think its a 33cc . How sad I don't know or remember, and the Dolmar 111, I think its 52 or 60cc. 
I sold alot of stuff and I've not bought anything in a few years. I have the 372xp xturd and my stihl 038 mag and the dolkita dcs6420 still but the rest is done. 
I really only cut once a year. Last year I was cutting shaggy bark juniper and its kinda a hard wood I guess so I used the more powerful saws, but I just don't need the weight for cutting firewood. Maybe I need a more convenient saw


----------



## Jere39

Sunday afternoon the last load of firewood rolled off my yard in the back of a two-horse trailer. The owner said his trailer was rated to haul up to 20,000 lbs. Well, he didn't have that much on it, but, it was enough to clean me out. So, this morning I started all over again in the woods behind my house. This was the first standing dead oak of the new season:


----------



## Cricket

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s what I hear about here, I’ve seen hunters backpacking a full day‘s walk into the wilderness.


Saw a deer along the road the other day, thought "What the hell?? Why is it so weird looking?"

Somebody had pulled the backstraps - it looked like it had an enormous tooth-filled mouth down it's back. Sorta creepy looking.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

MarkHez said:


> I had a nice bit of a scrounge yesterday, a ~60ft Scots Pine that had come down in storm Arwen, onto the local schools football pitch.
> It took a full day as I was working on my own (and had to stack all the brash out of the way) but I got there (well, 95% done anyway!)
> 
> View attachment 946602
> 
> View attachment 946603
> 
> View attachment 946604


Awesome job!


----------



## Jeffkrib

On the weekend just gone did my first bit of scrounging in 5 months. I usually don’t do this in summer but lockdown has me fallen behind so got a trailer load from my sister’s place, mainly yellow blood wood. It was around 30 degrees, not my cup of tea and the 550XP didn’t like it either. This is the first time I’ve had hot starting issues. Stopped and started it a couple of times and had bogging issues at one stage too. I think I’ll live with it as I think I’ll be able to do all my cutting in winter from now on.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Sunday afternoon the last load of firewood rolled off my yard in the back of a two-horse trailer. The owner said his trailer was rated to haul up to 20,000 lbs. Well, he didn't have that much on it, but, it was enough to clean me out. So, this morning I started all over again in the woods behind my house. This was the first standing dead oak of the new season:
> 
> View attachment 947022


Nice stick. Gotta get those sooner rather than later, looks nice and solid though.
Do you like that axe, I need a smaller wedge driver. I lost my little Estwing hammer, I really liked it.

Speaking of horse drawn, saw this today.
When you live in a rough neighborhood lol.


----------



## calamari

Out the kitchen widow yesterday morning. The tallest antlers I've seen but not the widest.


----------



## Ambull01

hamish said:


> The stove is an older Drolet that I scrounged off the side of the road. The fan is an ECOFan, both made in Canada.
> No sense buying any of that cheap American made junk


lol. Nice wood stove scrounge!
Do you think the fan makes a big difference with heat dispersion?

Speaking of Canada, I was kind of amazed when I saw this tonight while making tacos for my kids:


I believe that may have been my first Canadian tomatoes.


----------



## farmer steve

dave_dj1 said:


> One of my last spring loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple other pics, I ended up with 8 loads from the new lines going in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 miles from my house, couldn't ask for easier
> Of course I took the Kubota and my grapple over to load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the hunt for next years wood now


Nice!! Gotta love that ash.


----------



## calamari

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Nice wood stove scrounge!
> Do you think the fan makes a big difference with heat dispersion?
> 
> Speaking of Canada, I was kind of amazed when I saw this tonight while making tacos for my kids:
> View attachment 947048
> 
> I believe that may have been my first Canadian tomatoes.


I have two of those eco fans on my stove. One's been there for over 8 years and the other over five. Not cheap to buy but free electricity afterward. I had to repair one (motor went bad) after getting the stove too hot but otherwise trouble free.
All that said, I know what you mean about does it move enough air to make a difference and I can't say for sure. They spin fast but I don't feel a huge blast of air on my hand when I stick it in front of them. Nice and quiet and hands off so I guess I'll just use them to hypnotize strangers.
As far as the tomato, I think that "Canada" is the variety. Thick skinned, always early and just so nice inside.


----------



## bob kern

Marketplace had an ad for free logs laying bedside a drive way close by. Looks like a decent load of maybe locust/ walnut. 
Any guesses what I’m doing after work!?!?!


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Nice stick. Gotta get those sooner rather than later, looks nice and solid though.
> *Do you like that axe,* I need a smaller wedge driver. I lost my little Estwing hammer, I really liked it.
> 
> I won that stihl felling ax in a photo contest last Spring. That's the first I ever used it, to knock out the notch and to drive a couple wedges. It worked fine. I don't know who makes it for Stihl. I'm not terribly picky about such an ax, I have used a Fiskars hatchet for this job in the past. It was really too light, but I could carry it in the hammer loop on my pants.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> I won that stihl felling ax in a photo contest last Spring. That's the first I ever used it, to knock out the notch and to drive a couple wedges. It worked fine. I don't know who makes it for Stihl. I'm not terribly picky about such an ax, I have used a Fiskars hatchet for this job in the past. It was really too light, but I could carry it in the hammer loop on my pants.


That's awesome.
I saw that video you posted when you used it .
The fiscars splitting axes say on the instructions you are not supposed to bang wedges or hit anything with the back side of it. I try to avoid it as I don't want a problem with the warranty, but all I had to do was take a couple pictures to email to them when mine got broke, and they sent me a new one .
One of the things I liked about the Estwing (small sledge hammer) was how compact it was, wish I new wear it was.


----------



## sundance

calamari said:


> I have two of those eco fans on my stove. One's been there for over 8 years and the other over five. Not cheap to buy but free electricity afterward. I had to repair one (motor went bad) after getting the stove too hot but otherwise trouble free.
> All that said, I know what you mean about does it move enough air to make a difference and I can't say for sure. They spin fast but I don't feel a huge blast of air on my hand when I stick it in front of them. Nice and quiet and hands off so I guess I'll just use them to hypnotize strangers.
> As far as the tomato, I think that "Canada" is the variety. Thick skinned, always early and just so nice inside.


We have 2 on our stove. I'd agree that you don't really feel air movement but we can sure tell the difference in heat movement when we take them off the stove. We've been using them for over 15 years. The motors do die over time, I've replaced a few of them over the years.


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome.
> I saw that video you posted when you used it .
> The fiscars splitting axes say on the instructions you are not supposed to bang wedges or hit anything with the back side of it. I try to avoid it as I don't want a problem with the warranty, but all I had to do was take a couple pictures to email to them when mine got broke, and they sent me a new one .
> One of the things I liked about the Estwing (small sledge hammer) was how compact it was, wish I new wear it was.



Good luck with your search for your Estwing. For what it's worth, I was "banging wedges" with the Fiskars hatchet, not the splitting ax. And, my interpretation of the guidance from Fiskars to not hit *splitting* wedges made of steel rather than felling wedges made of some kind of *plastic*. It's kind of hard to imagine why they would put a flat end on their various axes and hatchets if not for some banging purpose. Anyway, I love my Fiskars splitting ax, but with the 36" handle it would never be the right tool for driving wedges or even driving notches out. 

Hope you have an awesome winter season in the wood!


----------



## MustangMike

I bang plastic wedges with the Fiskars X-27 all the time w/o any problems, just don't bang metal ones.

You ought to know better than to follow instructions!!!


----------



## svk

Cricket said:


> Saw a deer along the road the other day, thought "What the hell?? Why is it so weird looking?"
> 
> Somebody had pulled the backstraps - it looked like it had an enormous tooth-filled mouth down it's back. Sorta creepy looking.


I guess scrounging roadkill is one way to get grade A red meat.

I'll take a seared (or grilled venison) backstrap or tenderloin over most cuts of beef.

I see guys are doing wellington style with whole cuts of backstrap/TL too now. I may need to try that.


----------



## svk

I know Fiskars has shaped the back of the splitting tools to be less than ideal for banging wedges...but when you need a tool and it is within arms reach, it gets used.

I know mine has some nicks in it and I would never try to claim warranty if I broke it for any reason. That tool has paid for itself so many times over in firewood sales and saved energy over using a crappy maul.


----------



## svk

I guess I never hit send on my first post this morning.

Good morning guys. Dropped the kids off at school and am at work now. Once I get my job duties done I need to head home and try to fix the plow, then bake a pie for a friend's birthday and finally get working on the house....it really has gotten messy since we got back from vacation.


----------



## djg james

Cricket said:


> Saw a deer along the road the other day, thought "What the hell?? Why is it so weird looking?"
> 
> Somebody had pulled the backstraps - it looked like it had an enormous tooth-filled mouth down it's back. Sorta creepy looking.


On an old So. IL forum, someone posted photos of two dump sites containing a dozen or so each headless, backstrapless deer. No tags. It was common knowledge that hunters/poachers from N. Il would come down state and trophy hunt for racks and pitch the rest. So the story goes.


----------



## Ambull01

calamari said:


> I have two of those eco fans on my stove. One's been there for over 8 years and the other over five. Not cheap to buy but free electricity afterward. I had to repair one (motor went bad) after getting the stove too hot but otherwise trouble free.
> All that said, I know what you mean about does it move enough air to make a difference and I can't say for sure. They spin fast but I don't feel a huge blast of air on my hand when I stick it in front of them. Nice and quiet and hands off so I guess I'll just use them to hypnotize strangers.
> As far as the tomato, I think that "Canada" is the variety. Thick skinned, always early and just so nice inside.


I need to get some of those fans and do a few unscientific experiments. 
You just made me look up "Canda tomatoes" lol. Evidently Canda exports a huge amount of produce, just learned something new.


----------



## SS396driver

Had to fix my daughters pellet stove glass. After 10 years it cracked had to heat the bolts but one still snapped . Ended up drilling and tapping it to accept a 1/4 20 bolt . Glass should be here tomorrow


----------



## SS396driver

I personally think she tried to clean it still warm to hot


----------



## LondonNeil

Oschenkopf make the stihl axes, they are superb tools


----------



## bob kern

LondonNeil said:


> Oschenkopf make the stihl axes, they are superb tools


Here’s your pic brufab !


----------



## GenXer

SS396driver said:


> I personally think she tried to clean it still warm to hotView attachment 947225


I don't think I have ever cleaned the glass in mine


----------



## SS396driver

GenXer said:


> I don't think I have ever cleaned the glass in mine


She runs it very low as it's a small home . I've had to clean the squirrel cage a few times as it cakes up with creosote. Not a safety issue as it slows the fan and the stove shuts down


----------



## hamish

Ambull01 said:


> lol. Nice wood stove scrounge!
> Do you think the fan makes a big difference with heat dispersion?
> 
> Speaking of Canada, I was kind of amazed when I saw this tonight while making tacos for my kids:
> View attachment 947048
> 
> I believe that may have been my first Canadian tomatoes.


Yes the fan or fans do make a huge difference.
Canadian Tomatoe... really...., thats most like a sticker put on top of the other countries sticker.  Oh the tricks we learn from our southern neighbours!
Just kidding yes its from here. Short seasons but we make the best of em and the best ketchup period.


----------



## tomalophicon

hamish said:


> Yes the fan or fans do make a huge difference.
> Canadian Tomatoe... really...., thats most like a sticker put on top of the other countries sticker.  Oh the tricks we learn from our southern neighbours!
> Just kidding yes its from here. Short seasons but we make the best of em and the best ketchup period.


I read the other day that they can grow olives and lemons on Vancouver Island!


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, no 10 pointer, but I filled my tag before it expired (it will expire on Sun) and will have venison in the freezer!

My MZ tags will still be valid after Sun.

First deer taken with my 870, I usually use the MZ in Putnam County.

Has a Hastings cantalever barrel with a 2.5 scope. Used Winchester 50 cal saboted 12 ga slugs (1 oz).

Shot placement was perfect, but no expansion, just punched right through the shoulder at 50 yds. Sunset was 4:25, deer came into view at 4:30.

He went right down, but I actually shucked another shell thinking he was going to get up, but he didn't.

I have now taken deer 6 years in a row (actually 7 deer in 6 years), my longest run!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Hey, no 10 pointer, but I filled my tag before it expired (it will expire on Sun) and will have venison in the freezer!
> 
> My MZ tags will still be valid after Sun.
> 
> First deer taken with my 870, I usually use the MZ in Putnam County.
> 
> Has a Hastings cantalever barrel with a 2.5 scope. Used Winchester 50 cal saboted 12 ga slugs (1 oz).
> 
> Shot placement was perfect, but no expansion, just punched right through the shoulder at 50 yds. Sunset was 4:25, deer came into view at 4:30.
> 
> He went right down, but I actually shucked another shell thinking he was going to get up, but he didn't.
> 
> I have now taken deer 6 years in a row (actually 7 deer in 6 years), my longest run!


Nice job Mike  .


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Here’s your pic brufab !


I see locust .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I personally think she tried to clean it still warm to hotView attachment 947225


I use a wet terrycloth towel to clean mine when it's "cooler", then I hit it with steel wool. It's very quick and it gets nice and clean.
Bummer that happened. Good thing she has you to help with it, super dad .


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Here’s your pic brufab !


That's mactacular!


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> I see locust .


Yep and elm and sassafras. Couldn’t resist. Sitting beside a drive way for free to not brush to remove.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Here’s your pic brufab !


That fine piece of yellow magnesium is 
“ roadkill” by the way. The poor saw that got ran over. New handle and patched gas tank and she’s back to work!


----------



## H-Ranch

Morning wood! 

Widow neighbor called this morning because her tree guy was in her driveway wondering if he could drop a load of logs in his dump trailer at my place. By the time I got off the phone and put my boots on he was here.


This load is cottonwood, but he's bringing back 4 more loads of higher quality stuff. Gotta take the bad with the good, but he said he won't bring me the monsters of 4-5' diameter. Says he has 500! loads, so I'm sure I will cry uncle before he is out of wood. I *almost* feel bad calling this scrounged wood when it's delivered.


----------



## Brufab

Have you burnt any cottonwood before? Guessing it's like burning popple? I have a monster one to take down and was wondering if it's worth the trouble to burn. Thanks!


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Have you burnt any cottonwood before? Guessing it's like burning popple? I have a monster one to take down and was wondering if it's worth the trouble to burn. Thanks!


When it’s dry it burns just fine, just burns quickly. If you try to burn it when it’s wet or not fully cured, it’s going to smell like ****.

The BTU charts say it is an equal of popple/Aspen but in my experience it is less dense once dry. They are genetically almost the same wood but cottonwood grows like a weed with large growth rings so it’s less dense.


----------



## Brufab

I roofed a house where a guy had a few 150' monster cottonwood taken down. It was milled up into boards and I wasn't sure what the heck the guy had planned for it. The house was new construction and probly 500k$+ house. The boards were milled maybe into rough sawn 1"×8". Not sure what the heck you would use such a soft board like that for.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Have you burnt any cottonwood before? Guessing it's like burning popple? I have a monster one to take down and was wondering if it's worth the trouble to burn. Thanks!


Yes, I have burned it before. It's not awesome, but plenty good for shoulder season. It's heavy when freshly cut, but light when seasoned. I'll take it if its easy or with the promise to get some good stuff with it. This is both. LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Loads 2 and 3. More cottonwood, but the *next* loads should be better.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> I roofed a house where a guy had a few 150' monster cottonwood taken down. It was milled up into boards and I wasn't sure what the heck the guy had planned for it. The house was new construction and probly 500k$+ house. The boards were milled maybe into rough sawn 1"×8". Not sure what the heck you would use such a soft board like that for.


I’ve seen a number of older garages where softwood like aspen was used as cladding underneath the siding.. Also, waterstained or bug eaten Aspen makes very pretty tongue and groove paneling. But I agree, it’s not very strong or durable for outdoor use.


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> Since this Scrounging section is used pretty liberally, I thought I'd ask here. This year, I "scrounged" a used 2 HP outboard motor. I got it started and then let it set. I want to start it up again and then winterize it. The gas mix already has Stabil in it, so I would start it, run it for ten minutes, dump the attached gas tank and then run it dry. Any thing else I should do before I store it for the Winter?
> 
> I want to be able to easily start it in the Spring and not have to work on it.


Fog your two strokes. Crap happens and if it ends up sitting longer than anticipated fogging is good rust prevention.


----------



## Brufab

I was thinking the homeowner was going to make flooring out of it but your most likely right on the t&g for walls/ceiling. I wish I knew what the guy ended up using it for.


----------



## Brufab

I think me and the old man will be selling some popple face cords with alil maple and ash mixed in next season since he is off a road that sees a fair bit of traffic in the area. Curious to see if people will buy it and what price it fetches. But hardwood goes for 55-75 a face cord


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> I think me and the old man will be selling some popple face cords with alil maple and ash mixed in next season since he is off a road that sees a fair bit of traffic in the area. Curious to see if people will buy it and what price it fetches. But hardwood goes for 55-75 a face cord


If you want to sell softwood and make the best yield, don’t even list it for sale until mid December. By then all the guys with hardwood have sold out and people have no problem buying seasoned softwood. If you try to sell it in June or August or even October buyers will snub their noses at you.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks for the advice. I know everybody in the area burns ot because it's everywhere but will people actually buy it. Trouble with the popple is after a year or 2 the bark starts falling off and makes a mess. I will update once we get that far. We have plenty of popple to scrounge on our property as you can see in the pic. Plus a bunch more in other piles.


----------



## H-Ranch

Loads 4 and 5.




Boss man told his guys to bring some of the oak and maple in the wood yard, but dang if it ain't more cottonwood. (That's what he told them when I was standing there... they may have gotten different direction later.) Moisture meter varies from 19-47%. I told them I'm full up on cottonwood for now so still hoping to get primo wood later. We'll see.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Loads 4 and 5.
> View attachment 947353
> 
> View attachment 947352
> 
> Boss man told his guys to bring some of the oak and maple in the wood yard, but dang if it ain't more cottonwood. (That's what he told them when I was standing there... they may have gotten different direction later.) Moisture meter varies from 19-47%. I told them I'm full up on cottonwood for now so still hoping to get primo wood later. We'll see.


Whats in that bottom pic? Looks like some various hardwoods?


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Whats in that bottom pic? Looks like some various hardwoods?


I think it's just freshly cut cottonwood. Some of the logs have been in his wood yard for longer so look a little darker in the center.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks for the clarification. Crazy how the same species of tree can make so many different looking logs.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Crazy how the same species of tree can make so many different looking logs.


I'll go back out later to smell and taste test a few logs but nothing jumped out at me as a different species when they dumped the loads. Yeah, even the bark varies on a few of these though.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Whats in that bottom pic? Looks like some various hardwoods?





H-Ranch said:


> I think it's just freshly cut cottonwood. Some of the logs have been in his wood yard for longer so look a little darker in the center.





H-Ranch said:


> I'll go back out later to smell and taste test a few logs but nothing jumped out at me as a different species when they dumped the loads. Yeah, even the bark varies on a few of these though.


 It is something different - the bark is slightly different and it's not "fuzzy" where it's been cut. And it doesn't stink. Also: [Fake wine or cigar aficionado review snob voice] It's got a hint of chocolate flavor with a smoky aftertaste and a citrus aroma. [/Fake wine or cigar aficionado review snob voice]


----------



## SS396driver

No pictures yet but I looked at two blown down dead white oaks and a large Hickory blow down at a friends house . Easy access from driveway and road . The Hickory was alive but the oaks had been standing dead, little punky on the surface but solid inside they didnt snap at the trunk but uprooted what was left of the rootball. There is also a huge white oak that's standing dead but I wont touch it as it's near the garage and road and there are power lines nearby . Told her she either needed to call the state/town as it may be on their right of way if it is, once notified it's all on them . If not she needs to get a tree company there asap .

If she has to pay I told her just have them drop it I'll take it and since it's dead not many branches left on the top.


----------



## bob kern

Word to the wise… One can accumulate enough petrified bar oil/sawdust in the area I am pointing to with a nail to prevent a chain brake from activating! Working on that poor 034 that has been redneckified at every corner! (yes the one that was partially assembled with tap con screws! )
Got the chain break working now and got the new spring on the worm gear for the Oiler so we have oil now too!


----------



## Brufab

Mine today. I completely understand


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Mine today. I completely understand


Yep she looked just about like that when I started!


----------



## Brufab

The saw I'm working on has spark that makes my life easier. Gas was brown I dumped out. Need to make a parts run for recoil cover screws and a spark plug. Guy was running a 19 heat range plug in it


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Morning wood!
> 
> Widow neighbor called this morning because her tree guy was in her driveway wondering if he could drop a load of logs in his dump trailer at my place. By the time I got off the phone and put my boots on he was here.
> View attachment 947320
> 
> This load is cottonwood, but he's bringing back 4 more loads of higher quality stuff. Gotta take the bad with the good, but he said he won't bring me the monsters of 4-5' diameter. Says he has 500! loads, so I'm sure I will cry uncle before he is out of wood. I *almost* feel bad calling this scrounged wood when it's delivered.



I think you win the "You Suck" award!


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> Have you burnt any cottonwood before? Guessing it's like burning popple? I have a monster one to take down and was wondering if it's worth the trouble to burn. Thanks!


Prop 1: All wood burns

Prop II: Free wood is especially good to burn.

I have burned cottonwood, not bad but not good either. Lots of ash and it does go up the chimney pretty fast.


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> I roofed a house where a guy had a few 150' monster cottonwood taken down. It was milled up into boards and I wasn't sure what the heck the guy had planned for it. The house was new construction and probly 500k$+ house. The boards were milled maybe into rough sawn 1"×8". Not sure what the heck you would use such a soft board like that for.


I had a neighbor who had just moved here from Montana. Cattle country. He said they prized cottonwood for flooring in the horse barns. I can't vouch for that though.


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> Thanks for the advice. I know everybody in the area burns ot because it's everywhere but will people actually buy it. Trouble with the popple is after a year or 2 the bark starts falling off and makes a mess. I will update once we get that far. We have plenty of popple to scrounge on our property as you can see in the pic. Plus a bunch more in other piles.



I have been cutting and _selling _willow for over 30 years. $120/cord. I am still surprised that people buy it. But out here there is zero hardwood available except for some take-out in town or on farmsteads. I started my 'heat with wood' back about 1980 going to the mountains to cut good fir and the like. It did not take me long to realize a over 100mile round trip to bring home about 3/4 cord was NOT a paying proposition. Then I discovered I could cut all the willow I wanted withing a few miles of the house. Cost per btu went way down.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I still travel to the mountains for lodgepole pine. Just like you not alot of hardwoods around here.
It is still a whole lot cheaper than propane.


----------



## SS396driver

Hardwood is plentiful here . I very rarely cut trees down except for standing dead or when someone needs a lot cleared but that's a rarity. Most of my wood is cut down by the DOT or blowdowns . The wood I talked about before will be for the 24/25 season not counting the maple that came down on my property a few weeks ago . Nice being able to relax a little and not be behind on wood


----------



## H-Ranch

turnkey4099 said:


> I think you win the "You Suck" award!


I was expecting a little better mix of wood and it may still come, but cottonwood won't make a lot of guys jealous. I think the big black locust/English walnut tree company score last year was way better.


----------



## JustJeff

Poplar and cottonwood and the like are still hardwoods. Yeah the BTUs aren't super good but here's what I like about them and why I like to include some in my mix. Normally they split well and easily making it easy to split kindling/smaller pieces. They dry well and quickly. I use these woods for the shoulder seasons and for kindling. Or those nights where the wife stoked up the fire too early and it's hot in the house but if you don't put something in the stove before you go to bed, it'll be cold by morning, a hunk of poplar works here You come home and the house is cold, it's late so you want to get a fire going quickly so you can set it and go to bed, some cottonwood sticks to get er going quick and burn down to coals so you can stuff in a load of sugar maple. These woods are perfect for these scenarios. Also makes for great campfire wood. Nothing I hate more than seeing sugar maple and ash etc being burned in a fire pit. Go far enough north and there's nothing but birch, aspen, spruce, pine and fir. Coldest places don't have maple and oak and they seem to survive. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Coldest places don't have maple and oak and they seem to survive.


When it's real cold I don't venture out as much, when you're around the house it would be easy to drop a few pieces of softwood into the wood stove. 
I have some cherry I brought in for tomorrow and the warmup they are calling for, no need to burn up the locust on mild days.


----------



## bob kern

I keep all kinds around for various reasons. Mostly because if I gave the wife hickory in October the paint would be sliding down the walls by the time I came home!!! She likes it hot! Similar to the surface of the sun! 
no hickory or oak for her til December or January!!


----------



## SS396driver

I'm burning hickory and oak right now its all I have seasoned ash is done for the year . Plenty for next year but I've used relatively little wood so far this year been warm here as of late with no end really in sight. Guess who's been shopping for tires


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I'm burning hickory and oak right now its all I have seasoned ash is done for the year . Plenty for next year but I've used relatively little wood so far this year been warm here as of late with no end really in sight. Guess who's been shopping for tires  View attachment 947419


That seems a bit mild for you.
It's been lower than average so we are owed a bit of a warm up now. They are calling for mid 50s here next week.


----------



## djg james

panolo said:


> Fog your two strokes. Crap happens and if it ends up sitting longer than anticipated fogging is good rust prevention.


Can you explain the fogging procedure?


----------



## djg james

I remember sawing Cottonwood when at the mill. Smelled like a swamp, came off the blade with a fuzzy surface and would always twist while drying. Of course it wasn't stickered but instead tossed on a stack of other boards. Used for horse stalls, lightweight with some give.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Yep that sounds like cottonwood for sure. Smells when wet and not dried out. I burn alot of cottonwood and so cut alot of it up.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That seems a bit mild for you.
> It's been lower than average so we are owed a bit of a warm up now. They are calling for mid 50s here next week.


Very mild . Should be in the 30s for highs in the mountains 61 in December is just wrong


----------



## Brufab

I think fogging is you use fogging oil and spray it into the cylinder and point the bar down and cycle the piston a couple times to disperse the oil evenly throughout but i could be completely wrong.


----------



## sundance

SS396driver said:


> I'm burning hickory and oak right now its all I have seasoned ash is done for the year . Plenty for next year but I've used relatively little wood so far this year been warm here as of late with no end really in sight. Guess who's been shopping for tires  View attachment 947419


Impressed with the current tire prices? I know my set of All Terrain TA's were eye opening a couple months ago.


----------



## SS396driver

sundance said:


> Impressed with the current tire prices? I know my set of All Terrain TA's were eye opening a couple months ago.


They are up there have Coopers on it now 305/70r17 e rated good tire but even though it's still got tread it gets stuck easily in snow or mud . Had Bf Goodrich TAs on it before that but the price was way to much . Truck came with 265/70 on it but looked way too small . Looks like I'm going with the Goodyear wrangler AT Adventure in 285/70 and ironically the best price was from the local Goodyear dealer.
Still looking at 1400 all in . Just spent 650 on the driveshaft still cheaper than a new one


----------



## sundance

SS396driver said:


> They are up there have Coopers on it now 305/70r17 e rated good tire but even though it's still got tread it gets stuck easily in snow or mud . Had Bf Goodrich TAs on it before that but the price was way to much . Truck came with 265/70 on it but looked way too small . Looks like I'm going with the Goodyear wrangler AT Adventure in 285/70 and ironically the best price was from the local Goodyear dealer.
> Still looking at 1400 all in . Just spent 650 on the driveshaft still cheaper than a new one


Dropped ~$1300 on a set of LT275/65 R18's for my 2013 F-150 about 2 months ago.


----------



## H-Ranch

sundance said:


> Impressed with the current tire prices? I know my set of All Terrain TA's were eye opening a couple months ago.


That's why I ended up buying a set of 265/70R17 Michelin's for the truck and a set of 33's for the Jeep on the last day of buy 3, get 1 free at the dealer. That still did kinda hurt.


----------



## Haywire

I run those Italian tires. Baldoni's I think they're called. I get them at the landfill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> Oschenkopf make the stihl axes, they are superb tools



I’ve considered one for hammering felling wedges, Ox 20 H-1257. What do you think of it for that? Or there’s one with a straight handle.


----------



## bob kern

Haywire said:


> I run those Italian tires. Baldoni's I think they're called. I get them at the landfill.


Do they come with road hazard??? Lol


----------



## Haywire

bob kern said:


> Do they come with road hazard??? Lol


Haha, They are a road hazard!


----------



## bob kern

Haywire said:


> Haha, They are a road hazard!


Have a good one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> I run those Italian tires. Baldoni's



Is this where you bought them?


----------



## MustangMike

Glad I purchased my 2019 F-150 when I did, got a heck of a deal on it!

I hear that after 2.5 years and 15,000 miles I could probably sell it for mor than I paid for it!


----------



## JustJeff

I'd hate to have to buy a truck now. New or used, prices are crazy. Mine's a '13 but has been rust sprayed and I'll be keeping care of it for a while.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## panolo

djg james said:


> Can you explain the fogging procedure?


Personally I run fog it as it coats the bearings better. You an fog it through the cylinders by pulling the plugs and spray the fogging oil through the holes and than pulling it over 10-12 times to get the oil moving but it doesn't coat it as nice.

Running it is an easy fog. With the motor running in a bucket or on the hose spray some fogging oil through the intake. It's gonna want to die so cut the fogging but keep it running with the throttle lever under the hood. Do this about 2-3 times until it is smoking enough that your garage looks like it is on fire. The 4th time keep spraying the fogging oil until the motor dies. Should be nice and lubricated.


----------



## svk

Tires…When I sold my 326,000 mile Yukon this fall I saved the spare (nicer set) of 17” wheels with low mileage mud tires that we used last winter. My new to me suburban came with new tires and I asked the dealer for the ones that came off it (tires were about 85 percent but were scalloped a bit on the front so were a bit noisy). I’m going to put those tires on my daily driver truck (scalloped ones moved to the rear) and I still have the spare mud tires for next winter.


----------



## svk

Coyotes woke me up at 5:15 this morning, yipping and howling very close by. I’m heading to the cabin this morning to grab a few things including my predator caller.


----------



## Lil4103inch

MustangMike said:


> Hey, no 10 pointer, but I filled my tag before it expired (it will expire on Sun) and will have venison in the freezer!
> 
> My MZ tags will still be valid after Sun.
> 
> First deer taken with my 870, I usually use the MZ in Putnam County.
> 
> Has a Hastings cantalever barrel with a 2.5 scope. Used Winchester 50 cal saboted 12 ga slugs (1 oz).
> 
> Shot placement was perfect, but no expansion, just punched right through the shoulder at 50 yds. Sunset was 4:25, deer came into view at 4:30.
> 
> He went right down, but I actually shucked another shell thinking he was going to get up, but he didn't.
> 
> I have now taken deer 6 years in a row (actually 7 deer in 6 years), my longest run!


Sittin @ the table havin coffee instead today, no MZ tag gettin filled here in IL


----------



## chipper1

Lil4103inch said:


> Sittin @ the table havin coffee instead today, no MZ tag gettin filled here in IL


Welcome to AS.
To bad your tag isn't getting filled.


----------



## Philbert

Anybody here?




Philbert


----------



## bob kern

Gonna take that stuff a while to dry out.


----------



## SS396driver

Got my daughters pellet stove up and running . Low flame at start up I also fixed the igniter . Just in time too going to be 60 tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy254

tomalophicon said:


> A bit of she-oak for next year. View attachment 946485



Nice. That would be as big as the biggest one I have come across. Burned pretty well but the crumbly bark made a bit of a mess. 



SS396driver said:


> Very mild . Should be in the 30s for highs in the mountains 61 in December is just wrong



That is not as wrong as needing to light the fire in Australia in December - which we had to do the day before last  



MustangMike said:


> Glad I purchased my 2019 F-150 when I did, got a heck of a deal on it!
> 
> I hear that after 2.5 years and 15,000 miles I could probably sell it for mor than I paid for it!



Former Australian GM subsidiary Holden (equivalent to Chevy) which ceased production in 2017 had a high performance cousin called HSV which made mildly souped-up versions of the regular cars for a $20,000 premium. So you could buy the top HSV Maloo ute for about $68,000.




So what, you say? Well, they only sold I think 8 of the most expensive ones and one (which I think may have had some further work done on it) sold at auction recently. Guess how much for? (Hint: more than the Firestone sign)...


----------



## Cowboy254

Also, you blokes talking about new tyres is making me twitchy...


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Also, you blokes talking about new tyres is making me twitchy...


I was wondering when you were going to weigh in. LOL


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve considered one for hammering felling wedges, Ox 20 H-1257. What do you think of it for that? Or there’s one with a straight handle.


I've only used the maul... Bit heavy for wedge whacking


MustangMike said:


> Glad I purchased my 2019 F-150 when I did, got a heck of a deal on it!
> 
> I hear that after 2.5 years and 15,000 miles I could probably sell it for mor than I paid for it!


That's not the deal your got, it's the price of all used vehicles up as new are in short supply


----------



## abbott295

That Holden probably sold for more than a whole set of bias-ply tires. 
I’m going to guess about 125,000 dollars. You can decide if you want them to be US, Canadian or Australian. Maybe even that many euros.


----------



## SS396driver

Well I scrounge up some cherry today . Must have falling during one of the last windstorms . Town was cutting the limb that was overhanging the shoulder. They left the bigger part whole ,as it was well off the road and looked to be on private land . I only took what I could pick up on the road . Going to ask the homeowner if I can cut the rest up . At least a years worth of smoker wood and maybe a couple of slabs


----------



## Cowboy254

abbott295 said:


> That Holden probably sold for more than a whole set of bias-ply tires.
> I’m going to guess about 125,000 dollars. You can decide if you want them to be US, Canadian or Australian. Maybe even that many euros.



Good try...anyone else?

Hint - it was one of only 8 sold initially. That said, HSV would have stuck a few more together if there was the demand initially, I'm sure.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Good try...anyone else?
> 
> Hint - it was one of only 8 sold initially. That said, HSV would have stuck a few more together if there was the demand initially, I'm sure.


I'll go 110k down under dollars. 

Hopefully I don't win, I'm a bit short on spending money right now.


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys long time no see, lol. Been real busy, real real busy. Had this last week off, didn't get out hunting, but I did get a lot done. Mainly at my brother's and parents house. Got the trees trimmed up at mom and dad's place around the house and side yard. Then started clearing the tree row out from the property they just bought. Gonna be a ton of fire wood out of it. Really not many decent nice trees in the row. So over grown. Think there will be a few big oaks I can save and maybe a maple or two. All the locust are dead or close to it. About 4 of them will take the 36" bar. But need to get the scraggly nasty stuff cleared out first. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Cheers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> Bit heavy for wedge whacking



What weight do you like for wedge whacking?


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice. That would be as big as the biggest one I have come across. Burned pretty well but the crumbly bark made a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah this was massive. Don't know what variety it is. Was only burnt at the base but the dozer pushed it over - must have been too close to the road.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Good try...anyone else?
> 
> Hint - it was one of only 8 sold initially. That said, HSV would have stuck a few more together if there was the demand initially, I'm sure.


Guessing about $200,000 in you favorite currency. Not pesos though.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Hey guys long time no see, lol. Been real busy, real real busy. Had this last week off, didn't get out hunting, but I did get a lot done. Mainly at my brother's and parents house. Got the trees trimmed up at mom and dad's place around the house and side yard. Then started clearing the tree row out from the property they just bought. Gonna be a ton of fire wood out of it. Really not many decent nice trees in the row. So over grown. Think there will be a few big oaks I can save and maybe a maple or two. All the locust are dead or close to it. About 4 of them will take the 36" bar. But need to get the scraggly nasty stuff cleared out first.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Cheers.


Was wondering where you have been. You didn't miss anything by not hunting. Worst year in many for a lot of guys. Rain just stopped here and getting ready to head down back with @nomad_archer for one last hurrah.


----------



## Logger nate

Well guess our mild winter is over… lol

Road with my son on his mail/ freight route yesterday
Usually this route is closed by snow around early- mid November and he has to take a different longer route that they plow, still passable yesterday.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> That's not the deal your got, it's the price of all used vehicles up as new are in short supply


I also got a VG deal on it, a 47,000 sticker for 36,000! I was there at the right month (by accident) for the right rebates! (Includes $1,500 trade in for 9 year old Escape).


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, the tricked up Maloo ute (it was one of four I have now found out, not one of eight) sold at auction for $1.05 million AUD, or about $750,000 US. If you don't mind. 

Setting aside the special place that Holdens have in the hearts of many Australians, it is madness. Even our 2017 SS which was around $65,000 new can sell for more than $80G now with 60,000km on the clock.


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, the tricked up Maloo ute (it was one of four I have now found out, not one of eight) sold at auction for $1.05 million AUD, or about $750,000 US. If you don't mind.
> 
> Setting aside the special place that Holdens have in the hearts of many Australians, it is madness. Even our 2017 SS which was around $65,000 new can sell for more than $80G now with 60,000km on the clock.


That's insane. 

I've noticed that with the old Defenders. I bought a 10 year old one in 2008 with 200k on the clock for 15 grand. They are now going for double or triple that with stupid mileage.


----------



## MustangMike

When I bought my 2006 Mustang new (at the end of 2005) the wife sees a poster on the wall and says "I like this".

I said OK, we will buy it. (it was a Ford GT). When she found out what they cost she told me "we can't buy that".

I replied that we could pull the money from my pension, that it would be a good investment. They were going for $125,000, and are over $300,000 now! Women just never know a good thing when they see it!

One of the 3 Mustangs I had when I got married the first time was a 68 GT 428 CJ w/4:30 Drag Pack option. They only made a few of them at years end, and Ford won the Winter Nationals with that car that year. Was the lightest car they ever put a 428 CJ in, was the first Mustang with staggered rear shocks (the Boss Mustangs later had them also), and it had an engine oil cooler.

I purchased it for $1,200 and sold it for $2,500 after the wife got us in charge card trouble. I have seen them go for over $500,000 at Barrett Jackson.


----------



## Cowboy254

tomalophicon said:


> That's insane.
> 
> I've noticed that with the old Defenders. I bought a 10 year old one in 2008 with 200k on the clock for 15 grand. They are now going for double or triple that with stupid mileage.



Local fella here had a LandCruiser on order for several months and when it finally came in the dealer rang him and said that he had another bloke who was prepared to pay the would-be-new-owner $10,000 for the vehicle. Easiest money he ever made, just doesn't have a new Cruiser to drive around in.


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> What weight do you like for wedge whacking?


I don't fell so don't whack felling wedges, I scrounge tree service waste.
I hate it and noodle more these days, but have occasionally resorted to splitting wedges on a tough round. I use a 6 lb sledge as I'm more accurate.


MustangMike said:


> I also got a VG deal on it, a 47,000 sticker for 36,000! I was there at the right month (by accident) for the right rebates! (Includes $1,500 trade in for 9 year old Escape).


That's a good deal. Used car prices are nuts currently though.


----------



## tomalophicon

Cowboy254 said:


> Local fella here had a LandCruiser on order for several months and when it finally came in the dealer rang him and said that he had another bloke who was prepared to pay the would-be-new-owner $10,000 for the vehicle. Easiest money he ever made, just doesn't have a new Cruiser to drive around in.


That's crazy. 

New ones are in very short supply at the moment. And used ones are going for drug money.


----------



## SS396driver

Trucks dont lose value like cars do . My 07 5.9 Laramie quad cab is still worth over 20k . But a comparable new one is over 75k

Forget pricing my old ones seems they go up every week by stupid money . Guy I know who had seen my 85 at the C10 nationals in July offered me 28k for it. My two slantnose and flatnose are worth more.


----------



## chipper1

Forget all these cars/trucks, bark is where the money is at .
If anyone wants me to grab this up, just let me know lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Forget all these cars/trucks, bark is where the money is at .
> If anyone wants me to grab this up, just let me know lol.
> View attachment 947906


I’ll take two lol !!


----------



## MustangMike

Wait, wait, I have piles of bear poop ... for Hunter Art!!!

Get it before it dries!


----------



## bob kern

Better hurry before the Chinese buy it all up!


----------



## svk

Good morning fellows. Today I had hoped to be duck hunting on Lake Huron however yesterday the charter captain endured very high winds that came up out of nowhere and ended up losing all of his decoys and two lay out boats in the storm. We were driving across northern Michigan and just reached Saint Ignace when he message and said to turn around. It was a very long day of driving because we drove from 8 AM until 11:30 PM. Just resting at home now.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Got my maple split.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Good morning fellows. Today I had hoped to be duck hunting on Lake Huron however yesterday the charter captain endured very high winds that came up out of nowhere and ended up losing all of his decoys and two lay out boats in the storm. We were driving across northern Michigan and just reached Saint Ignace when he message and said to turn around. It was a very long day of driving because we drove from 8 AM until 11:30 PM. Just resting at home now.


Driving across the UP is no joke, it can put you to sleep or have your knuckles white, not much in between. 
Bummer it didn't work out for you. The wind was pretty bad out this way, started kicking up a bit here this evening too.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Driving across the UP is no joke, it can put you to sleep or have your knuckles white, not much in between.
> Bummer it didn't work out for you. The wind was pretty bad out this way, started kicking up a bit here this evening too.
> Better safe than sorry.


Yes, Lake Superior was insane yesterday as we drove across the UP.


Wouldn’t want to know what happens to a hunter in those layout boats when **** gets bad.


----------



## Lee192233

No scrounging this weekend. We had my brother's kids here yesterday. Six kids under 11 makes for a fun but tiring day! Today was the kid's Christmas program at church. I was able to pull out 6 big russian olives and bush honeysuckle clumps in about 30 minutes this afternoon. I'm planning on planting a row of spruce/pines/native shrubs where these shrubs are. There's only about 100 more to take care of before I can do that.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Good morning fellows. Today I had hoped to be duck hunting on Lake Huron however yesterday the charter captain endured very high winds that came up out of nowhere and ended up losing all of his decoys and two lay out boats in the storm. We were driving across northern Michigan and just reached Saint Ignace when he message and said to turn around. It was a very long day of driving because we drove from 8 AM until 11:30 PM. Just resting at home now.


I bet you missed a good time. I cross the bridge 3-4 times a week and there's been some huge rafts of birds the last couple weeks. They're not always close enough to identify, but the last ones close enough to make out were redheads.


----------



## MustangMike

Sucks your plans got cancelled Steve, but better safe than sorry.

Winds were real high here last night also. Thought we were going to lose power, but we got lucky and did not.

Had to take a pistol course today (in NY) to get a CT carry permit, even though I have a full carry in NY!

The nearest Cabelas in NY is about 5 hours away, the one in CT only one hour, but they will not sell a New Yorker guns or ammo in CT unless you have a CT carry permit!!! The NY full carry permit is not good enough!!! This stuff is getting so stupid!


----------



## MustangMike

Finished butchering the deer yesterday, and had tenderloin for dinner tonight (great stuff).

MZ opens tomorrow, will keep an eye on the weather. Unfortunately, supposed to be warmer this week.

I always appreciate a cool night after I hang a deer.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> I always appreciate a cool night after I hang a deer.


Enjoy the venison! The venison is always better if it can hang for two or three days at 35-40°. Usually it freezes or is too warm around here during gun season. Never seems to be just right. I would like to build a refrigerated room in my detached garage so I could always have the right temp. That'd be a hard sell to my wife though!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Enjoy the venison! The venison is always better if it can hang for two or three days at 35-40°. Usually it freezes or is too warm around here during gun season. Never seems to be just right. I would like to build a refrigerated room in my detached garage so I could always have the right temp. That'd be a hard sell to my wife though!


Just put up 4 walls and buy a controller for a window ac unit, you can make it cool down below freezing. That's what a buddy has at his place, been running it that way for yrs.
We had freshly butchered steer roast tonight that my wife did in the crockpot, it was delicious  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> MZ opens tomorrow



What is MZ?


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is MZ?


Muzzleloader.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Muzzleloader.



We don’t have a muzzleloader season in our zone (only ten zones do), they have to be used during rifle season. Otherwise I might have got it. We only have archery and general. Ours are earlier than any other state I’m aware of too.


----------



## MustangMike

NY used to just have archery and regular season, but they have added Cross Bow (open most of the early archery season) and Muzzle Loader (which is after regular season).

They also have different seasons for Northern Zone (Adirondack Mtns) and the rest of the State, and most Counties now allow rifle during the regular season (a big change), but some still only allow shotgun and some only bow (no cross bow).

The normal MZ season (in the Southern Zone) is for 9 days after regular season closes, but this year they have added an additional 7 days (the last week of Dec).

There is a lot less hunting pressure during the MZ season, and the inline Muzzle Loaders are very effective deer harvesters.

Not only does it give us die hards additional time to hunt, but you get two additional tags ... one is for antlerless only and the other can be used for a buck or doe.


----------



## Jasent

Had noodles for dinner today


----------



## turnkey4099

Jasent said:


> Had noodles for dinner today View attachment 948148



My neighbor would be all over that for her chickens.


----------



## tomalophicon

turnkey4099 said:


> My neighbor would be all over that for her chickens.


I use it to mulch my trees. Works well.


----------



## mountainguyed67

tomalophicon said:


> I use it to mulch my trees. Works well.



The oil in it isn’t a problem?


----------



## tomalophicon

mountainguyed67 said:


> The oil in it isn’t a problem?


Never thought of that. 
Can't say I've noticed any issues.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> NY used to just have archery and regular season, but they have added Cross Bow (open most of the early archery season) and Muzzle Loader (which is after regular season).
> 
> They also have different seasons for Northern Zone (Adirondack Mtns) and the rest of the State, and most Counties now allow rifle during the regular season (a big change), but some still only allow shotgun and some only bow (no cross bow).
> 
> The normal MZ season (in the Southern Zone) is for 9 days after regular season closes, but this year they have added an additional 7 days (the last week of Dec).
> 
> There is a lot less hunting pressure during the MZ season, and the inline Muzzle Loaders are very effective deer harvesters.
> 
> Not only does it give us die hards additional time to hunt, but you get two additional tags ... one is for antlerless only and the other can be used for a buck or doe.


Interesting that you get extra tags. I know if they offered extra tags up here you’d have a lot more people taking it up. Our state has it kind of screwed up because you can only buy one license per year. So if you choose rifle you cannot hunt the other seasons even if you didn’t take a deer. You used to be able to buy a multi season license which was valid for all.


----------



## MustangMike

There seems to have been a big change in the attitude toward hunting in NYS when NYC realized that the deer were ruining the property buffers they had purchased all around the NYC reservoirs.

NYC has always been known for good drinking water, and it comes from the upstate reservoirs that stretch about 100 miles North, and include all of the Catskill Mtn region.

While hunting and fishing are generally allowed, there are no motor boats or swimming allowed in NYC reservoirs, and most of the large bodies of water (man made and natural) are part of the NYC system.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Interesting that you get extra tags. I know if they offered extra tags up here you’d have a lot more people taking it up. Our state has it kind of screwed up because you can only buy one license per year. So if you choose rifle you cannot hunt the other seasons even if you didn’t take a deer. You used to be able to buy a multi season license which was valid for all.


We can get up to 6 antlerless tags and 1 buck tag. Good for all seasons October thru the middle of January. I never get the antlerless tags. I didn't fill my buck tag so I can use it for either sex in our late flintlock season. Just need a flintlock now.


----------



## Jasent

turnkey4099 said:


> My neighbor would be all over that for her chickens.


We use it for chickens too, and fire starter.


----------



## SS396driver

Started a bowl for my wife . Aged cherry going to do one from a black walnut too that’s been slabbed up for 4 years . This is roughed out I’ll finish sand it next week .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> There seems to have been a big change in the attitude toward hunting in NYS when NYC realized that the deer were ruining the property buffers they had purchased all around the NYC reservoirs.
> 
> NYC has always been known for good drinking water, and it comes from the upstate reservoirs that stretch about 100 miles North, and include all of the Catskill Mtn region.
> 
> While hunting and fishing are generally allowed, there are no motor boats or swimming allowed in NYC reservoirs, and most of the large bodies of water (man made and natural) are part of the NYC system.


I remember that the Tomahannock reservoir east of Troy banned any recreation. The funny thing was, there was a causeway across the middle of it where people drove cars continually. So you couldn’t swim or even paddle a canoe, but any old polluting car could drive across it. They can’t tell us there’s no pollution leaching off that causeway.


----------



## svk

Also legend has it that the former North American record Northern pike that was supposedly taken out of Sacandaga was actually taken illegally out of the Reservoir south of Albany near Greenville.


----------



## old CB

mountainguyed67 said:


> The oil in it isn’t a problem?


Slight amount of oil actually might be good for growing things. In 1976 when I was working on an oil spill cleanup in the ST. Lawrence River--it was #6 crude from a barge that ran onto a shoal in heavy fog--at first we were lifting mats of it off the river surface with pitchforks--I had a contractor explain to me that some of what we were picking up would get used as fertilizer. Over the years I found that plants did well on the edge of where oil got spilled.


----------



## SS396driver

Roughed out the dough bowl think I need to go deeper


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I remember that the Tomahannock reservoir east of Troy banned any recreation. The funny thing was, there was a causeway across the middle of it where people drove cars continually. So you couldn’t swim or even paddle a canoe, but any old polluting car could drive across it. They can’t tell us there’s no pollution leaching off that causeway.



I bet there is a lot of junk tossed out of vehicles also.


----------



## 3000 FPS

SS396driver said:


> Roughed out the dough bowl think I need to go deeper View attachment 948236
> View attachment 948237
> View attachment 948238


I like your work but what is a dough bowl.


----------



## turnkey4099

SS396driver said:


> Roughed out the dough bowl think I need to go deeper View attachment 948236
> View attachment 948237
> View attachment 948238



Beautiful!! Nice work.


----------



## svk

3000 FPS said:


> I like your work but what is a dough bowl.


Assuming for hand mixing then kneading bread dough.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> I bet there is a lot of junk tossed out of vehicles also.


For sure.


----------



## 3000 FPS

svk said:


> Assuming for hand mixing then kneading bread dough.


I always thought that they would use a flat surface like a cutting board for that.
Learn something new all the time.


----------



## tomalophicon

3000 FPS said:


> I always thought that they would use a flat surface like a cutting board for that.
> Learn something new all the time.


It's easier to mix the ingredients in a bowl and then transfer to the flat surface. 
With a lot of sourdough recipes it stays in the bowl for folding (rather than kneading) until it's ready for the final stages.


----------



## SS396driver

3000 FPS said:


> I like your work but what is a dough bowl.


It’s lost it’s meaning over the centuries. But it was a large elongated bowl to mix and let the bread/ yeast rise

mostly used as a centerpiece for bread or fruit now


----------



## SS396driver

The tools I used table saw , jointer. chainsaw, hatchet and the Arbortech roto tool . I love this tool 


this is the Black walnut blank I started with . Still have enough for another project


----------



## 3000 FPS

SS396driver said:


> It’s lost it’s meaning over the centuries. But it was a large elongated bowl to mix and let the bread/ yeast rise
> 
> mostly used as a centerpiece for bread or fruit now


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## bob kern

3000 FPS said:


> Ok that makes sense.


Does anyone else have this problem????
I go to the shop to turn some bowls that mama keeps saying sell for so much money. 
I bring it in the house for inspection and she goes on and on about how awesome it is and how much it’s worth ........ then snatches it up and says it will go great right here and I’ll put xyz in it!!


----------



## Cowboy254

I do not have that problem. It's not that Cowgirl wouldn't do the exact same thing, it is that I'm a complete gumby when it comes to making things.  

I suppose it does mean less accumulation of stuff in the house (apart from chainsaws).


----------



## JustJeff

Lad? (Lathe acquisition disorder)

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

JustJeff said:


> Lad? (Lathe acquisition disorder)
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Not officially diagnosed ...... yet!


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Does anyone else have this problem????
> I go to the shop to turn some bowls that mama keeps saying sell for so much money.
> I bring it in the house for inspection and she goes on and on about how awesome it is and how much it’s worth ........ then snatches it up and says it will go great right here and I’ll put xyz in it!!


Very nice if I had the room I'd be turning bowls .


----------



## Philbert

Who is the chainsaw guy on YouTube with the false buck teeth, who explains things like ‘pitch’, ‘gauge’, etc.? Something like ‘Travis’, ‘Darrell’, etc . . . 

He had some good stuff, but I forgot his name. 

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## bob kern

This character??


----------



## Philbert

bob kern said:


> This character??


Yes!

Thank you!

A bit goofy, but has some good info, and is entertaining. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Well, you have purists, you have practical people, then you have balls to the walls hot rodders. In all fields of collecting, not just saws or cars. One of the things that top the list with Savage1899/99 collectors is, should you put a scope on a vintage rifle. Savage didn't start drilling them for scopes till the 50's. If I want to scope one, I buy one that was D/T'ed, or one that some one else already drilled. I'd never drill a vintage one, there are plenty out there already buggered up. Here's a few of mine with scopes, a few without, what's you opinion?
1912 1899H in 22 HiPower, with 1912 Malcolm 3X scope.





1950 99R in 250-3000, with 2X Redfield.




1951 99R in 300, with Leupold 3.5X10X50




1928F take down in 303 Savage, with Weaver 4X and Lightfoot no drill scope mount.




1912 1899F Saddle Ring Carboine in 30-30




1915 250-3000


----------



## rarefish383

I was cleaning out my IMGUR account, have a few more, but thought you might want to see more saws.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm getting almost as many John Deere's, and they all run!


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I'm getting almost as many John Deere's, and they all run!


Pretty eclectic bunch of collecting


----------



## SS396driver

Did the finish sanding on the dough bowl. Lots and lots of sanding but I got the shape I wanted applied a coat of shellac a few minutes ago . I also picked this edge sanding Diablo 40 grit wheel works very well for shaping


----------



## JustJeff

You can do a lot with those wheels but you have to be gentle. A whoops will remove more material from where you don't want to remove it from and in a hurry!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Did the finish sanding on the dough bowl. Lots and lots of sanding but I got the shape I wanted applied a coat of shellac a few minutes ago . I also picked this edge sanding Diablo 40 grit wheel works very well for shaping View attachment 948436
> View attachment 948437


Nice bowl, I love the grain. Did that crack start when you were shaping the bowl? Green wood? Maybe hit the crack with CA glue to keep it from migrating.


----------



## SS396driver

Yes the crack started as I was shaping . Wood slab had dried for 4 or 5 years I cut the end grains that were cracked . But when I got the wood thinned out it cracked I used 5 minute epoxy to fill it . 8f it fails I'll put a small butterfly in it and re epoxy it


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> You can do a lot with those wheels but you have to be gentle. A whoops will remove more material from where you don't want to remove it from and in a hurry!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It's a lot more forgiving than the Arbortech tool that has 3 carbide cutters on it spinning at 12k rpms


----------



## Be Stihl

Found two dead ash trees that broke in the winds. Think I finally spotted an EAB under the bark. Now I know why they are called Emerald.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

SS396driver said:


> They are up there have Coopers on it now 305/70r17 e rated good tire but even though it's still got tread it gets stuck easily in snow or mud . Had Bf Goodrich TAs on it before that but the price was way to much . Truck came with 265/70 on it but looked way too small . Looks like I'm going with the Goodyear wrangler AT Adventure in 285/70 and ironically the best price was from the local Goodyear dealer.
> Still looking at 1400 all in . Just spent 650 on the driveshaft still cheaper than a new one



I found Toyo open country at3 in that same size for the Dodge. 1200 online but found a shop nearby to m/b for 1000, that was a steal. Nothing is cheap anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Good evening fellas. Been feeling under the weather for a few days and even though I didn’t have the traditional symptoms I figured I better get a test. Happy to say there is no C-word in my system right now. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as this **** has already been nagging me since Friday.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Good evening fellas. Been feeling under the weather for a few days and even though I didn’t have the traditional symptoms I figured I better get a test. Happy to say there is no C-word in my system right now. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as this **** has already been nagging me since Friday.


Get better!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Good evening fellas. Been feeling under the weather for a few days and even though I didn’t have the traditional symptoms I figured I better get a test. Happy to say there is no C-word in my system right now. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as this **** has already been nagging me since Friday.


Swing by lower Michigan, everyone is getting c19, we should be at hard immunity by next week at this rate lol.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> I like your work but what is a dough bowl.


I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> everyone is getting c19



You‘ll get it over with sooner.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

chipper1 said:


> Swing by lower Michigan, everyone is getting c19, we should be at hard immunity by next week at this rate lol.
> Hope you feel better soon.


Better to get it, not the "vax".
27x better immunity. 
Had it, not too bad, fully immune to all variants so no worries.
Coming up on 64...


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> You‘ll get it over with sooner.


Yep.
Should have been done with it already.


singinwoodwackr said:


> Better to get it, not the "vax".
> 27x better immunity.
> Had it, not too bad, fully immune to all variants so no worries.
> Coming up on 64...


Yes sir.
I already had it.
Only 51, I have asthma, but I'm doing fine too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> Should have been done with already.
> 
> Yes sir.
> I already had it.
> Only 51, I have asthma, but I'm doing fine too.



My immediate family had it two months ago, five of us. We were all back to normal a couple weeks later.


----------



## Brufab

Be Stihl said:


> Found two dead ash trees that broke in the winds. Think I finally spotted an EAB under the bark. Now I know why they are called Emerald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The live ones I have seen in michigan have the most beautiful coloring and looks like a finely jeweled faberge' egg. Sucks they see so deadly to the forests because they are so beautiful looking for an insect.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> The live ones I have seen in michigan have the most beautiful coloring and looks like a finely jeweled faberge' egg. Sucks they see so deadly to the forests because they are so beautiful looking for an insect.


Yep, same here. The adults are longer and thinner than the one in the pic. They almost look like they were enameled. Like you said, a Faberge’ Egg.


----------



## MustangMike

Got a call from my younger Daughter yesterday, she was planning on hosting Christmas.

My 12 year old Grandson just contracted Covid 19 at school.

Pediatrician told her not to worry too much, that she has not seen any severe cases in children of that age. Also told her that the vaccine will NOT prevent her and her husband (he has health issues) from getting it.

They did not recommend anything more than non-prescription stuff for his slight headache.


----------



## Brufab

Hope everyone makes it ok. What a pain in the a## this covid crap is.


----------



## svk

I feel fine today except for lack of voice, slight sore throat, and cough which are mitigated by medication. The cough is nonexistent till you start coughing then it’s painful till you stop. At least I’m on the mend. 

I’m getting my corgi puppy this afternoon which I’m excited for.


----------



## Cricket

chipper1 said:


> Swing by lower Michigan, everyone is getting c19, we should be at hard immunity by next week at this rate lol.
> Hope you feel better soon.


Everybody in my family is vaccinated six ways from Sunday - so everybody but me got what is probably RSV, and were sick for a week, just now getting over it. We're plague central here.


----------



## svk

Cricket said:


> Everybody in my family is vaccinated six ways from Sunday - so everybody but me got what is probably RSV, and were sick for a week, just now getting over it. We're plague central here.


My younger kids do not nor does my ex...I do not know if her live-in does.

There are a couple of NASTY bugs going around town. I know several people who are/were battling the same symptoms I have right now and two of my kids are home sick at the Ex's.


----------



## svk

Somewhere in northern MN…even Bucky is in the holiday spirit!!


----------



## SS396driver

We’ve been taking turns watching my grandson . One of the staff at his daycare tested positive . Even though this person (clerical staff) had no interactions and all the staff ware masks they shut it down till the 20th of December.


----------



## muddstopper

Local health department just announced the first flu death of the season. Not covid related. Covid almost cured the flu since flu deaths where almost non exsistant last year.


----------



## SS396driver

Finished up the bowl today . 4 coats of beeswax.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Covid almost cured the flu since flu deaths where almost non exsistant last year.


Yeah...kind of suspicious.

I did notice that frequency in which I catch the common cold did decrease dramatically during social distancing...but at the same point folks lose immunity when bivouacked for too long.


----------



## mountainguyed67

muddstopper said:


> Covid almost cured the flu since flu deaths where almost non exsistant last year.



What a coincidence...


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm getting my ban hammer ready, I'll just leave it in reach. In the mean time farmer Steve! Wood please.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> I'm getting my ban hammer ready, I'll just leave it in reach. In the mean time farmer Steve! Wood please.


When I went to check the OWB I took this pic of a new stack I started this week @LondonNeil. It's just cottonwood so it won't hold the line for long, but hopefully until @farmer steve shows up with some HVBW or maybe ash pic reinforcements.


----------



## svk

Got my little girl today. Chandler loves her. Cat #2 isn’t impressed.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> I'm getting my ban hammer ready, I'll just leave it in reach. In the mean time farmer Steve! Wood please.


Haywire and Hranch pictures are better but maybe this will help get us by until farmer Steve posts some, lol
Lodgepole firewood



Sun on the mountains this morning


----------



## singinwoodwackr

svk said:


> Yeah...kind of suspicious.
> 
> I did notice that frequency in which I catch the common cold did decrease dramatically during social distancing...but at the same point folks lose immunity when bivouacked for too long.


Don’t get me started…


----------



## moresnow

Logger nate said:


> Haywire and Hranch pictures are better but maybe this will help get us by until farmer Steve posts some, lol
> Lodgepole firewood
> View attachment 948695
> 
> 
> Sun on the mountains this morning
> View attachment 948696


Impressive views. Looks like perfect processing size logs. Lots of chain sharpening with all the apparent dirt on them!


----------



## bob kern

Drug the splitter out last night. My neighbor who is trying to acclimate to rural life after moving from the gated community “ needs it” to split a 10” sassafras he proudly bucked up with his new Chinese “dereal” saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

We all start from different places... He may have a long way to come, but.... He's started at least


----------



## svk

In honor of this page number


----------



## bob kern

LondonNeil said:


> We all start from different places... He may have a long way to come, but.... He's started at least


Yep I agree. I always say we were all rookies once! He’s a super guy and I’m glad to have a good neighbor.


----------



## svk

Good neighbors are irreplaceable. 

I lost the two folks who I considered to be my best neighbors in the past 18 months. Both were getting older and moved out of the area to get closer to family.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Yep I agree. I always say we were all rookies once! He’s a super guy and I’m glad to have a good neighbor.


It’s a running joke between he and I. I am the petrified redneck , he’s the gated community rookie!


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Good neighbors are irreplaceable.
> 
> I lost the two folks who I considered to be my best neighbors in the past 18 months. Both were getting older and moved out of the area to get closer to family.


Sorry for the loss. Yes good neighbors are irreplaceable!


----------



## svk

Luckily both of the new owners seem to be good dudes. But both bought the homes as cabins so they aren’t up a lot.

The guy who bought the bigger place has three daughters slightly older than my oldest boys. I haven’t seen them yet but basing off his wife’s appearance my boys might be wise to try and meet them.


----------



## Brufab

This is the model saw I first used 30 years ago. But with a 10" bar off a craftsman electric chainsaw. The thing was a brushing machine!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Brufab said:


> This is the model saw I first used 30 years ago. But with a 10" bar off a craftsman electric chainsaw. The thing was a brushing machine!


Yep that is an old Poulan.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> This is the model saw I first used 30 years ago. But with a 10" bar off a craftsman electric chainsaw. The thing was a brushing machine!


Love those little things. Real animals for their size.


----------



## tomalophicon

bob kern said:


> Yep I agree. I always say we were all rookies once! He’s a super guy and I’m glad to have a good neighbor.


Yep. My mum has always said 'you're born knowing nothing'.


----------



## farmer steve

Not free scounged but a triple my money deal at firewood auction. Cherry,oak and some black locust. Hope this helps Neil.


----------



## bob kern

Yep mine was green


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> This is the model saw I first used 30 years ago. But with a 10" bar off a craftsman electric chainsaw. The thing was a brushing machine!



At first glance I thought it was a Homelite XL.


----------



## MustangMike

My first saw was a Homelite Super 2, and I cut all the wood to heat my house with it for several years. (14" b+c)

Then I got a Homelite 330 and did the same. (20" b+c)

In Dec '92 I got my Stihl 10 mm 044 from a place that was liquidating their inventory. They did not want to sell me the saw because I was not a pro. I asked why they did not want to sell it to me and they said "It cuts too fast". I replied "That is exactly what I need".

The 044 was my only saw for 18 years, and I never used either Homelite ever again. In addition to cutting much faster, the 044 was also smoother and trouble free. Not a year went by that the recoils on those Homelites did not give me problems.

Also, after using them on a cold day, my hands would not stop vibrating for quite some time. That never happened to me with the Stihl.


----------



## MustangMike

About that time my brother got some free wood delivered, that included some huge Red Oak rounds.

I remember we were both amazed at how well my 044 noodled them (my brother subsequently purchased a 460).

Mechanic Matt was just a little tyke back then, but his Dad and I always stuck with Stihls after that.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Finished up the bowl today . 4 coats of beeswax. View attachment 948600
> View attachment 948601


I don’t know why but in these pics it’s look oddly shaped . Better pics


----------



## bob kern

Very nice!!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Yep I think the bowl turned out great. Nice job.


----------



## svk

Cold night here. Little dog is sleeping and big dog is being crazy big dog.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Puppys are always precious.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Internet picture.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Cold night here. Little dog is sleeping and big dog is being crazy big dog.
> View attachment 948942
> View attachment 948943


Never been a little dog guy but little feller is about to make me a convert!! Too dang cute!


----------



## chipper1

tomalophicon said:


> Yep. My mum has always said 'you're born knowing nothing, then you turn 13'.


Fixed it .


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 948960


I have a lot of questions!! Lol


----------



## chipper1

Anyone need some wood, come and get it before it gets tossed on the bonfire pit .


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I have a lot of questions!! Lol


Yeah, I was wondering if a picco chain would be better.


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> Anyone need some wood, come and get it before it gets tossed on the bonfire pit .
> View attachment 948961


Off to the bonfire it goes.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> I have a lot of questions!! Lol



I found it here, and read the discussion. Someone said it was originally on Facebook, but has been taken down.









Great tool for hard hooves.


This is a great tool for barefooters and farriers.When the chain will old,you can make a damascus hoofknife. [ATTACH]



farriersforum.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Who here can sell us some OEM 039 parts? My son wants to get my old saw going, it’s dismantled with piston in a bag tied to the handle. I had taken it to a shop, and they said it was scored.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Who here can sell us some OEM 039 parts? My son wants to get my old saw going, it’s dismantled with piston in a bag tied to the handle. I had taken it to a shop, and they said it was scored.


Post over in the tradin' post for what you need. Some AM parts are good and some not. We just put an AM P/C in a 041. Runs good.


----------



## Cricket

bob kern said:


> Drug the splitter out last night. My neighbor who is trying to acclimate to rural life after moving from the gated community “ needs it” to split a 10” sassafras he proudly bucked up with his new Chinese “dereal” saw.


In my experience, sassafras will split if you give it a hard look...


----------



## svk

682 pages of light reading showed up today.


----------



## MustangMike

I have lots of stuff in my cartridge collection, including a 405 and 450 Alaskan!

For those not familiar, a 450 Alaskan was a 348 Winchester necked up to 45 Cal. Since the parent case of the 348 was the 50-110 Winchester, it is still a necked cartridge. They gained a following in Alaska for Grizzly Bear and Moose hunting.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have lots of stuff in my cartridge collection, including a 405 and 450 Alaskan!
> 
> For those not familiar, a 450 Alaskan was a 348 Winchester necked up to 45 Cal. Since the parent case of the 348 was the 50-110 Winchester, it is still a necked cartridge. They gained a following in Alaska for Grizzly Bear and Moose hunting.


What gun is that chambered in? 71 as well?


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> What gun is that chambered in? 71 as well?


Yes, a wildcat cartridge for the Model 71.


----------



## svk

Sweet


----------



## Jasent

Oh the big boomers


----------



## Brufab

Is the same bullet loaded into each case???


----------



## bob kern

Brufab scroll back up and read my message on bystolic


----------



## svk

Jasent said:


> Oh the big boomers


Going to need to hear more about those ones on the right.


----------



## Jasent

svk said:


> Going to need to hear more about those ones on the right.


37xc designed by David Tubb. First cartridge I took past 2500 yards.


----------



## CBScout

SS396driver said:


> I don’t know why but in these pics it’s look oddly shaped . Better picsView attachment 948930
> View attachment 948931


Wow, real nice.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> Off to the bonfire it goes.


I ended up tossing a few logs on the firewood pile.
About 20' of ash that was 9-12", a couple cedar pieces, a couple smaller ash pieces, and something else I can't remember. The rest went on the bonfire and I have another load to put on it on the trailer that's pretty small.
May have a nice little fire tomorrow  .
Couple pics of the boy and I standing by a large oak near that job.


Please excuse my tree climbing bra .


----------



## chipper1

CBScout said:


> Wow, real nice.


Welcome to posting .
Where you at in the mitten.


----------



## SS396driver

CBScout said:


> Wow, real nice.


Welcome to the nut house


----------



## MustangMike

.50 Alaskan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## svk

Mike, did you build those custom big bores? Or buy them already built?


----------



## svk

I’ll tell you, this bug has really kicked my ass. I put in longer days on Thursday and Friday because I felt better and really regretted it last night. I feel fine now but my lungs still hurt and I don’t have a lot of stamina.

I’m definitely not going to overdo it again.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ll tell you, this bug has really kicked my ass. I put in longer days on Thursday and Friday because I felt better and really regretted it last night. I feel fine now but my lungs still hurt and I don’t have a lot of stamina.


Hope you feel better soon.
I'm almost caught back up after getting sick, and I have most of my sense of taste and smell back now.
I was trying to hustle to get that tree job done while there was no snow accumulation, just made it .
Picture from this morning.


----------



## old CB

I’ve found the free section of Craigslist to be a good source of firewood. I responded last Saturday evening to a CL ad for ash & elm down in Boulder. As it was after dark, I said I’d be there in the morning and asked the guy (an arborist who was new to me—there’s a bunch of these guys) for the address. It was in an industrial park, of which Boulder is chock full.

The guy met me there at 9 a.m. Yikes what a pile. There was an ash, all cut up in one location, then a schit ton of elm on the other side of the building, with a medium size oak buried in the elm pile. I said I’d take it all.

Called home to have my wife arrange for someone to join me on this. Our fire dept. chief Andrew was on my list of folks looking for wood, and he responded.

I filled my pickup and trailer with ash, all I could carry on both. About a half hour drive home, and I unloaded. Andrew was waiting.

We returned to town, filled my pickup & trailer and his pickup. Back up the hill to unload at his place. Then back to town for another full load. With my rigs and his completely full, had to leave three large chunks of elm, one of which I noodled in half to reduce it to a size that could be handled. We unloaded at his place late in the afternoon.

That much lifting and carrying, it was an evening of preventative care to stave off leg cramps (the curse of my elder years)--two full cans of coconut water along with normal water during the day, a hot shower with leg stretches in the evening, and 3—4 big swigs of cider vinegar late in the evening. Slept thru the night without incident. Whew!

Went back and got the remaining chunks of elm on Monday.

Also a friend of mine, Terry, called who has an arrangement with another Boulder arborist. Terry and me went to Aaron’s yard and got a bunch of elm and honey locust. I have way more wood piled up than I need, but what I don’t burn one of my neighbors will. And having gotten back to full form just in the last month after knee surgery in August, I feel the need for activity to keep fit, so I get after it whenever I can.

Terry had called me about a little job at his camp property down on North Boulder Creek. I’m now retired and not taking paid work, but said I’d help with his job unpaid. We did it Tues. His electrical service line runs across the creek to a pole on the other side. There were two Doug Fir trees on the steep creek bank on Terry’s side whose upper branches were tight on the line. He’d had the elect. co. kill the line so we could work around it. I got a rope high on the one doug fir, shot it across the creek, and tensioned it with my pickup on the other side of the creek (rope thru block on a tree to redirect to my pickup). Terry dropped the tree, and I retrieved rope across creek.

Which left one tall tree with the line tight in its upper branches (Terry wants to keep this tree, as it gives some privacy screening from his neighbor across the water). With my Stihl pole saw extended to full length (21’ I believe) I was able to lean out, extend the polesaw one-handed, and had just enough reach to cut each of several branches clear off the service line. It was such an awkward thing that the saw landed 2–3 inches out from the tree, leaving a stub from each branch that I would never otherwise allow left on the tree, but whatever. Desperate circumstances call for desperate measures.

Pulled the felled tree uphill into his camp yard with my pickup, as we always do—a block mounted in a tree to keep the rope out of the dirt.

Lots of tree work and hauling but no pics. Just never seem to think of it at the time. I’m all about work, and less about pics.

Got another gig lined up for the coming week. A guy called who I’ve done numerous jobs for, and he’s got 4 Ponderosas to be removed. He said I know you don’t take work anymore, but suggested that if I do the felling and cutting his son will do all the lifting and hauling. My kind of proposition. I’ve said it more than once: I like to cut trees, it’s picking them back up again that I find tiresome.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Mike, did you build those custom big bores? Or buy them already built?


I said I have these cartridges in my cartridge collection, I don't have the guns to shoot them.

I've considered having several wildcats made up over the years, but never did it. A 348 re bored up of down (.338 or .358) in a Ruger #1 would be nice, or a bolt gun in or Model 95 in .338/06 would also be great. However, both my 30-06s shoot so nice I can't bring myself to re-barrel them.

Now that I have a supply of Hornady LeverEvolution pointed bullets for the 348, I'm far less inclined to want to make up a wildcat that would shoot pointed bullets. I'm disappointed that Hornady stopped selling the heads for the 348 (they currently just sell the loaded ammo), but I have 200 of them, so that should last me a long time.


----------



## svk

Ah! Got it. 

Cabelas in Rogers MN had a Ruger #1 in .405 Winchester. Sweet gun but I think they wanted $2300.


----------



## MustangMike

Matt knows someone that has one in 9.3 X 74R - very rare and powerful!

Last time I was in the Ruger website, it was only offered in some pathetic calibers.

Matt also has a No 3 in 45-70 which can probably be loaded hotter than a 405 in that gun.


----------



## svk

For a time I had a #3 in .30-40 Krag. Very accurate gun in spite of the short barrel.


----------



## MustangMike

Lots of people don't realize that "30 US" is 30-40 Krag, and it was our first Army smokeless powder cartridge, replacing the 45-70.

In military form, it fires a 220 grain round nose bullet at 2,000 FPS from a 30" barrel. It was replaced by the 30-03 in 1903 (which fired the same 220 grain bullet) and the 30-06 in 1906 which finally shot a lighter spitzer bullet to compete with the Mauser bullets.


----------



## Cricket

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 948960


That looks like an accident going somewhere to happen...


----------



## H-Ranch

I think my phone is broke - I keep clicking the fire_wood_ thread and end up in the fire_arms_ thread. No matter, I'll just post here and let the moderators figure it out. I will try to use words that you guys can understand though. 

I went firewood hunting with my weapon of choice today. I used the 290 caliber and kept pulling the trigger until I had gone through 40-50 rounds. I then field dressed my bounty with my trusty sharpened tool. I dragged it all out with my one wheel cart. When I was done I put it away in cold storage for later use. I can hardly wait to fire up the stove and smell the aroma when it's cooking!


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> I think my phone is broke - I keep clicking the fire_wood_ thread and end up in the fire_arms_ thread. No matter, I'll just post here and let the moderators figure it out. I will try to use words that you guys can understand though.
> 
> I went firewood hunting with my weapon of choice today. I used the 290 caliber and kept pulling the trigger until I had gone through 40-50 rounds. I then field dressed my bounty with my trusty sharpened tool. I dragged it all out with my one wheel cart. When I was done I put it away in cold storage for later use. I can hardly wait to fire up the stove and smell the aroma when it's cooking!
> View attachment 949374
> View attachment 949372
> View attachment 949371
> View attachment 949370
> View attachment 949368
> View attachment 949369
> View attachment 949373
> View attachment 949367
> View attachment 949366


 At least it will be smoked when you cook it.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> I think my phone is broke - I keep clicking the fire_wood_ thread and end up in the fire_arms_ thread. No matter, I'll just post here and let the moderators figure it out. I will try to use words that you guys can understand though.



Need to post that stuff here:



https://www.arboristsite.com/forums/guns-and-ammo.137/



Less gun stuff there to clog up the thread, since they all seem to be here. 

Philbert


----------



## MMG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 948960


I think that needs to be in the WTF thread. That said WTF……


----------



## MMG

Been scrounging for the last several months. Most has come from clearing the property line to build a fence for live stock eventually. Added it to last years leftover scrounge that I haven't cut up for firewood yet. Some of it came from just cleaning up around the property. I put the wife on the tractor/grapple and she put some green on my dry pile which sucks but at least it’s out of the woods. I’ve got everything from old dry white oak logs that have been down for years to Ash, black oak, hickory, & locust as well as several cedars which I’ll prolly use for fence posts. Persimmon & cherry that I’m gonna dry to use for BBQ/smoking. Now that my lines are clear I’ve got a lot of fence building to do before I get to start bucking & splitting. A lot of these trees were pretty small but I can’t make myself push it up into the burn pile do I take the time to limb it out and carry it to the pile. I kept most of everything down to about 2”. Why not? It will burn.


----------



## LondonNeil

H-Ranch said:


> I think my phone is broke - I keep clicking the fire_wood_ thread and end up in the fire_arms_ thread. No matter, I'll just post here and let the moderators figure it out. I will try to use words that you guys can understand though.
> 
> I went firewood hunting with my weapon of choice today. I used the 290 caliber and kept pulling the trigger until I had gone through 40-50 rounds. I then field dressed my bounty with my trusty sharpened tool. I dragged it all out with my one wheel cart. When I was done I put it away in cold storage for later use. I can hardly wait to fire up the stove and smell the aroma when it's cooking!
> View attachment 949374
> View attachment 949372
> View attachment 949371
> View attachment 949370
> View attachment 949368
> View attachment 949369
> View attachment 949373
> View attachment 949367
> View attachment 949366


Looking chilly there, it looks nice.

How has autumn been for everyone? Other than about one week it's been mild here, a bit damp but very mild. I reckon I've burnt about 25% less than normal so far.


----------



## djg james

MMG said:


> ...... Persimmon & cherry that I’m gonna dry to use for BBQ/smoking. ..... I kept most of everything down to about 2”. Why not? It will burn.


Persimmon for smoking? Interesting. I keep small stuff too. Good kindling and fire starter wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Looking chilly there, it looks nice.


Right around freezing here with some freezing rain last night and earlier today. Light coating of ice on everything so we decided it was a good day to stay home - looks nice, but not so nice for driving. Should be gone on Monday as it's supposed to be slightly above freezing. 

Been burning mostly pine so far including today. Have tossed a few misshapen oak chunks in overnight when it's colder. Did start burning a little later than the past couple of years.


----------



## MMG

djg james said:


> Persimmon for smoking? Interesting. I keep small stuff too. Good kindling and fire starter wood.


Yeah. I’m gonna try it. I looked it up and read somewhere that it’s good. IDK but it’s gonna be awhile before I have any that’s dry enough to try. I don’t like cutting them down because it’s a good source of food for wildlife but they were in the way of my fence building efforts. Either way, I’ll use it for smoking or use it in the sop for heat…if it makes any heat….


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, don't knock the hunting!

When I go out with my chainsaw, I ALWAYS get my tree! With hunting, it's not quite that easy!

Besides, the variety of subjects and the beautiful pics that are posted (from around the world) are what makes this thread great!

My only regret it that the founder of this thread is not still posting, and he was my age. I miss his posts!

So, enjoy the ride from this diverse thread, and may it make your life richer!


----------



## MustangMike

The weather around here has been warm for a bit, then cold for a bit, back and forth.

But firewood is all but sold out, as the large increase in the cost of fuel oil and natural gas has increased the demand for firewood.


----------



## djg james

MMG said:


> Yeah. I’m gonna try it. I looked it up and read somewhere that it’s good. IDK but it’s gonna be awhile before I have any that’s dry enough to try. I don’t like cutting them down because it’s a good source of food for wildlife but they were in the way of my fence building efforts. Either way, I’ll use it for smoking or use it in the sop for heat…if it makes any heat….


Beautiful lumber if you find any large enough to mill.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hey, don't knock the hunting!
> 
> When I go out with my chainsaw, I ALWAYS get my tree! With hunting, it's not quite that easy!
> 
> Besides, the variety of subjects and the beautiful pics that are posted (from around the world) are what makes this thread great!
> 
> My only regret it that the founder of this thread is not still posting, and he was my age. I miss his posts!
> 
> So, enjoy the ride from this diverse thread, and may it make your life richer!


I see Clint has been on lately which is good to see even if he’s not been posting.


----------



## Lee192233

Finally got the wood in the house today. Here's some pics of how we get the wood in the house. Borrowed my friends mulch bucket which helped cut the number of trips.
We had a wood door installed when we built the house. One treadmill to bring the wood under the deck, down a chute to another treadmill. Then down a plywood ramp to the bump out.








Then we take the lower treadmill down and fill up the box and stack two rows that are 7' × 7'.


This should hold us well into March unless winter gets a whole lot colder.


----------



## Ambull01

hamish said:


> Yes the fan or fans do make a huge difference.
> Canadian Tomatoe... really...., thats most like a sticker put on top of the other countries sticker.  Oh the tricks we learn from our southern neighbours!
> Just kidding yes its from here. Short seasons but we make the best of em and the best ketchup period.


Canadian ketchup lol, I need to try some. 
Trying to convince my wife to take a trip to Canada but no luck so far. I’ll have to do some research and tell her I want to see their green houses or something


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Finally got the wood in the house today. Here's some pics of how we get the wood in the house. Borrowed my friends mulch bucket which helped cut the number of trips.
> We had a wood door installed when we built the house. One treadmill to bring the wood under the deck, down a chute to another treadmill. Then down a plywood ramp to the bump out.
> View attachment 949434
> 
> View attachment 949435
> 
> View attachment 949436
> 
> View attachment 949439
> 
> Then we take the lower treadmill down and fill up the box and stack two rows that are 7' × 7'.
> View attachment 949438
> 
> This should hold us well into March unless winter gets a whole lot colder.


Nice setup and the wood looks great.  I'm seeing ash?


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Nice setup and the wood looks great.  I'm seeing ash?


Thanks! Probably 95% ash 5% aspen. Ash will be our primary firewood for a long time. Most of our ash trees succumbed to EAB this summer.  Damn shame.


----------



## woodfarmer

all I’ve been cutting the last four winters is dead ash. I really like the use of the treadmill, wish we had one of those when i was a kid, we used to put 5 cord through the basement window.


----------



## old CB

LondonNeil said:


> Other than about one week it's been mild here, a bit damp but very mild. I reckon I've burnt about 25% less than normal so far.


Warm? Here in Colorado it's absolutely ridiculous. Normally we'd have been buried in 8--12" snow several times by now. But nope, just a dusting twice that melts away in a few hours. It rarely gets below freezing overnight. Been burning much less wood than normal. With the high winds, we've been holding our breath that no one gets stupid with outdoor burning (prohibited, but that don't stop stupid). 41 degrees with 13% humidity at the moment. Beginning to wonder if we'll have winter this year.


----------



## 3000 FPS

old CB said:


> Warm? Here in Colorado it's absolutely ridiculous. Normally we'd have been buried in 8--12" snow several times by now. But nope, just a dusting twice that melts away in a few hours. It rarely gets below freezing overnight. Been burning much less wood than normal. With the high winds, we've been holding our breath that no one gets stupid with outdoor burning (prohibited, but that don't stop stupid). 41 degrees with 13% humidity at the moment. Beginning to wonder if we'll have winter this year.


Same up here in SE Wyoming.


----------



## old CB

Yep, the sun peeked over the trees and now it's 45 with 10% humidity.


----------



## old CB

I have to say most days have been pleasant. But it's just wrong to be this warm.


----------



## 3000 FPS

old CB said:


> Yep, the sun peeked over the trees and now it's 45 with 10% humidity.


Yep. 46* here at 18% humidity.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, we are back into the low 30s and windy today, so it does not feel warm, but the last few days were warm.

We have not had anything more than snowflakes yet, but I think there is snow up at my property.

I grew up one County South of here (in Westchester County) and when I was a kid, we got snow in Nov or Dec and it stayed until near the end of March every year. 

I remember my Dad making gentleman's bets with people whether it would melt by Aril 1.

When we shoveled the driveway, we would always try to make a big snow pile on one side or the other so my brother and I could build a snow fort. Amazing what we used to do before anyone had any of these waterproof boots, gloves or clothes!


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike . BUCKLE BOOTS!!!


----------



## Lee192233

Definitely not a Logger Nate stump but I'll take it. 18" DBH ash with the MS362 and 16" bar. Should've used the 20" or 24" bar. Need to practice my tree bigger than bar felling though.


----------



## svk

Been hanging between 5-10 degrees here for the past few days. No wind today though. 

Still taking it easy around here. I’ve got a full day tomorrow so that will be the true test to see if I’m better.


----------



## H-Ranch

6 more wheelbarrow loads cut/split/stacked. Probably over a cord and I haven't touched any of the large logs yet, just been picking away at the edges of the piles.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> 6 more wheelbarrow loads cut/split/stacked. Probably over a cord and I haven't touched any of the large logs yet, just been picking away at the edges of the piles.
> View attachment 949602
> View attachment 949603
> View attachment 949604
> View attachment 949605
> View attachment 949606
> View attachment 949607


You cutting them about 24”?


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> You cutting them about 24”?


I started the other day cutting my normal 16-18" guesstimate, but switched targeting more like 20" since it splits pretty easy. I just went to measure a few out of curiosity and they range from 15-21".

The stack is roughly 150 ft^3 so it is a bit over a cord.


----------



## old CB

Was 62 degrees this afternoon. Cooled off now to 53. But RH is still holding at 1%.

Outrageous weather, the new normal.


----------



## SS396driver

Mulched around the new pear and plum trees today was 36° it's now 22°


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Was 62 degrees this afternoon. Cooled off now to 53. But RH is still holding at 1%.
> 
> Outrageous weather, the new normal.


1% humidity, I don't know what that feels like lol.
33 degrees and 72% here, that's pretty normal.
They are saying 37 degrees tomorrow, so with the snow melting it could be a little higher humidity.


----------



## MustangMike

We dropped in temp during the day, went into the 20s in the afternoon, I think we are going to get cold!

Finished my NYS Tax Preparer training today ... what a PITA! You would not believe the ridiculous minutia they do if I told you!

They can make a 1/2 hour seem like 2 and 1/2!


----------



## cornfused

Early Christmas present today. A farmer friend called me this morning and asked if I wanted some firewood (silly question & he knows it) said he had a tree down from the recent high winds. I got out to his farm and he told me where to find the wood. Drove out across 3 fields to the edge of his timber and discovered an enormous red oak laying in his fence line. Him & his son had already cut everything that was under 28" and had it piled up so I could just pull up beside it and load. Got three loads and there's still about a pickup load laying there. His farm is only about 9 miles from my place. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bob kern

cornfused said:


> Early Christmas present today. A farmer friend called me this morning and asked if I wanted some firewood (silly question & he knows it) said he had a tree down from the recent high winds. I got out to his farm and he told me where to find the wood. Drove out across 3 fields to the edge of his timber and discovered an enormous red oak laying in his fence line. Him & his son had already cut everything that was under 28" and had it piled up so I could just pull up beside it and load. Got three loads and there's still about a pickup load laying there. His farm is only about 9 miles from my place. Merry Christmas!!


Score!!!!!


----------



## Ryan A

MustangMike said:


> Well, we are back into the low 30s and windy today, so it does not feel warm, but the last few days were warm.
> 
> We have not had anything more than snowflakes yet, but I think there is snow up at my property.


If you’re into science and weather, La Niña is effecting weather patterns this winter. Super mild here in PA except for today we finally got down below freezing.


----------



## svk

Except for the outlier Friday our weather has been looks to continue to be pretty average. Snow can stay away cause I still haven’t fixed my plow truck.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

The boy & I took advantage of the crisp weather & split up a bunch of my wood scrounge from a month ago. We had to quit when he broke the handle off his axe head... Guess it's time to get him a big boy's axe.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Except for the outlier Friday our weather has been looks to continue to be pretty average. Snow can stay away cause I still haven’t fixed my plow truck.
> View attachment 949684


Friday looks nice, as long as it doesn't rain .
Hope you get to feeling better soon and can get on that truck. I know it was tough for me to get back after it, so glad the roof is on the barn and that big tree job is off my plate. Now I need to catch back up on things around the house and the cars. I need to do the brakes on the Honda odyssey tomorrow as it's supposed to warm up a bit, just hit 270k with it tonight. Looks like the slides are froze or I have a bad caliper on it, of course I have brand new pads and rotors for the front sitting here lol.


----------



## Ryan A

Love to see the young ones getting involved!


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Ryan A said:


> Love to see the young ones getting involved!


Yeah. He's starting to get the hang of it. Learning to 'read' the wood & strike at the checking. He was both sad that he broke his axe & a bit pumped that he swung hard enough to lose the axe head.


----------



## bob kern

WetBehindtheEar said:


> The boy & I took advantage of the crisp weather & split up a bunch of my wood scrounge from a month ago. We had to quit when he broke the handle off his axe head... Guess it's time to get him a big boy's axe.


My dad got tired of us boys breaking them so he welded a 1-1/4 pipe handle in an 8 pounder. Man alive it shook your whole body. 
it was the last handle he had to buy tho!!


----------



## MustangMike

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Yeah. He's starting to get the hang of it. Learning to 'read' the wood & strike at the checking. He was both sad that he broke his axe & a bit pumped that he swung hard enough to lose the axe head.


Replace it with a Fiskars X-27, you won't break it and it will split wood a heck of a lot better.

Just always make sure he controls it, good HD paints and boots, and keep the feet wide apart and control the swing in the middle.

I don't let anyone split with shorts or sneakers!


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> I started the other day cutting my normal 16-18" guesstimate, but switched targeting more like 20" since it splits pretty easy. I just went to measure a few out of curiosity and they range from 15-21".
> 
> The stack is roughly 150 ft^3 so it is a bit over a cord.



??? That would measure out to 5.25 cord using 18" as the average length of a piece.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 949374
> View attachment 949372
> View attachment 949371
> View attachment 949370
> View attachment 949368
> View attachment 949369
> View attachment 949373



Hey, we’re getting our wheelbarrow fix!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MMG said:


> I think that needs to be in the WTF thread.



Where is that thread?


----------



## SimonHS

mountainguyed67 said:


> Where is that thread?








Some WTF pics.....







www.arboristsite.com


----------



## H-Ranch

turnkey4099 said:


> ??? That would measure out to 5.25 cord using 18" as the average length of a piece.


Sorry, I didn't give the stack dimensions - 3' wide (double stacked) x 6' tall x 8' long (if I squared the ends where it tails off) = 144 cubic feet (ft^3) + a small pile of unsplittables. 

There may be 5.25 cord all told in the 5 dump trailer loads that were delivered.


----------



## Naptown

I'm pretty new to the scrounging thread. We have 4 acres that has a lot of firewood up for grabs. My wife and I worked on about 20' of this 24" oak yesterday. This is one of probably a dozen large trees that are already on the ground. We did have to skid it up a hill out of the woods with a f-250 so it does feel like we're scrounging. In reality, making firewood for the next 10 years should be no problem.


----------



## svk

No good deed goes unpunished.

I’m sure you guys remember the people that I plow for who are kind of always down on their luck…This winter she had a little extra cash and insisted that I take it even though I told her I would plow her for free. Once the next snow came she was immediately wanting me to plow and I told her that I would plow on my on schedule because they are a long ways away and I have a lot of things going on. I ended up having one of my friends do her mothers driveway for her and I had to barter with him to take care of it because my plow was broken. Late Saturday night I get a message from her ex-boyfriend telling me that I had better plow in a timely manner or provide them with a refund so they can find someone who can. I said I would be happy to provide a refund because I didn’t want to charge in the first place and she insisted that I take the money. Check in the mail today. Good luck to them!

It is my pleasure to plow my friends for free. I’ve “been there” without the proper equipment and feel that I should help my friends when they need it. I guess I’ll dole out my goodwill elsewhere.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> No good deed does unpunished.
> 
> I’m sure you guys remember the people that I plow for who are kind of always down on their luck…This winter she had a little extra cash and insisted that I take it even though I told her I would plow her for free. Once the next snow came she was immediately wanting me to plow and I told her that I would plow on my on schedule because they are a long ways away and I have a lot of things going on. I ended up having one of my friends do her mothers driveway for her and I had to barter with him to take care of it because my plow was broken. Late Saturday night I get a message from her ex-boyfriend telling me that I had better plow in a timely manner or provide them with a refund so they can find someone who can. I said I would be happy to provide a refund because I didn’t want to charge in the first place and she insisted that I take the money. Check in the mail today. Good luck to them!
> 
> It is my pleasure to plow my friends for free. I’ve “been there” without the proper equipment and feel that I should help my friends when they need it. I guess I’ll dole out my goodwill elsewhere.


Just can’t win sometimes. I’ve practically given saws to people before who were”down on their luck “ only to have them assume it came with free lifetime repairs or replacement no matter how badly they abused the saw. Bent bars , chains that clearly had been used to excavate trenches in the dirt, cracked housings and used black motor oil in the bar oil tank etc. 
I just let it roll off like water on a ducks back and when they try to buy another one down the road I just happen to not have any!
More good than bad tho. I love having folks call me back who had never ran a 10-10 or something like that and hear how impressed they are with magnesium power!!! 
Go dinosaurs!!!!!


----------



## svk

No worries, it’s frustrating but I just consider the source!


----------



## svk

In other news, the first Ruger made Marlin lever actions are slated to be released today. According to those who tested the prototypes, fit and finish is better than the late model Marlins that were made prior to closing.


----------



## chipper1

Naptown said:


> I'm pretty new to the scrounging thread. We have 4 acres that has a lot of firewood up for grabs. My wife and I worked on about 20' of this 24" oak yesterday. This is one of probably a dozen large trees that are already on the ground. We did have to skid it up a hill out of the woods with a f-250 so it does feel like we're scrounging. In reality, making firewood for the next 10 years should be no problem.


Nice work.
I like how you color coordinate your hat and saw .
Where are you located at, looks like a great place.


----------



## Jere39

"Scrounging" behind my place. I have plenty of Red Oak, and sadly too much is dying. But, fortunately, my strategic supply of firewood is a dozen or so identified standing dead Reds to process every year. This is a perfect size for me, and was generally leaning into a safe zone. I notched and wedged it just a hair north of lean to miss a nice live tree out there about 50'. 

This was great cutting weather, middle 20's and sunny. Here is 2 minutes of finishing the notch in the face, then back cut, wedge, and slow motion fall:



Sectioning into 12 footers for drag to processing is in video processing now.


----------



## Naptown

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> I like how you color coordinate your hat and saw .
> Where are you located at, looks like a great place.


I'm on the NE side of Indianapolis in Noblesville, IN.


----------



## bob kern

Naptown said:


> I'm on the NE side of Indianapolis in Noblesville, IN.


Well howdy neighbor!! Just south of you a bit down in martinsville. Happy cutting!


----------



## chipper1

Naptown said:


> I'm on the NE side of Indianapolis in Noblesville, IN.


Nice area.
I used to drive thru there quite a bit in the mid 90's, it's probably changed a bit since then lol. I was down there once last fall to buy a trailer
Off to work on the brakes on the Honda, the sun is shinning so...


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Replace it with a Fiskars X-27, you won't break it and it will split wood a heck of a lot better.
> 
> Just always make sure he controls it, good HD paints and boots, and keep the feet wide apart and control the swing in the middle.
> 
> I don't let anyone split with shorts or sneakers!


Took me forever to convince my boy to split like that. He kept wanting round house from over his right shoulder. He’s got it now tho and the fella at the “ ring the bell” game at the carnival cringes when he sees him coming now a days!!!!


----------



## old CB

bob kern said:


> My dad got tired of us boys breaking them so he welded a 1-1/4 pipe handle in an 8 pounder. Man alive it shook your whole body.
> it was the last handle he had to buy tho!!


For many years my splitting maul featured a pipe handle that I welded on after replacing too many wood handles. When I bought a hydraulic splitter (6--8 yrs ago?) I happily gave away that steel-handled maul. Got a nice Fiskars now for the odd times I feel like swinging it.


----------



## bob kern

Jere39 said:


> "Scrounging" behind my place. I have plenty of Red Oak, and sadly too much is dying. But, fortunately, my strategic supply of firewood is a dozen or so identified standing dead Reds to process every year. This is a perfect size for me, and was generally leaning into a safe zone. I notched and wedged it just a hair north of lean to miss a nice live tree out there about 50'.
> 
> This was great cutting weather, middle 20's and sunny. Here is 2 minutes of finishing the notch in the face, then back cut, wedge, and slow motion fall:
> 
> 
> 
> Sectioning into 12 footers for drag to processing is in video processing now.



Nice work mate!


old CB said:


> For many years my splitting maul featured a pipe handle that I welded on after replacing too many wood handles. When I bought a hydraulic splitter (6--8 yrs ago?) I happily gave away that steel-handled maul. Got a nice Fiskars now for the odd times I feel like swinging it.


i still have mine and might drag it out for mongo. Man that boy is strong!
His “ big “ sister use to Grab him by the neck and threw him to the floor. About a year ago I warned her she should probably stop that anytime now! She just had to try it again the other day and I swear he didn't move a 1/16 of an inch! Just stood there like a 30 “ oak & tree grinned at her! 
She says and I quote “ I think I’ll go have tea with mom now!!!!”


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

MustangMike said:


> Replace it with a Fiskars X-27, you won't break it and it will split wood a heck of a lot better.
> 
> Just always make sure he controls it, good HD paints and boots, and keep the feet wide apart and control the swing in the middle.
> 
> I don't let anyone split with shorts or sneakers!


I'll take the Fiskars into consideration. For sure no shorts. But his feet are growing so fast these days that getting a good pair of boots is an exercise in throwing money away. I know... A decent pair of steel toes is over $200 but what does a lifetime without a foot cost...


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Sorry, I didn't give the stack dimensions - 3' wide (double stacked) x 6' tall x 8' long (if I squared the ends where it tails off) = 144 cubic feet (ft^3) + a small pile of unsplittables.
> 
> There may be 5.25 cord all told in the 5 dump trailer loads that were delivered.



I knew I had misunderstood. I took your description of the long rick as the one you were saying 1 cord plus.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I told her I would plow her for free.



Well, you are single now...


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Well, you are single now...


I wish. She’s a train wreck so I wouldn’t even consider that.

Pretty gal who is attempting to clean up her life but on top of having some sort of partial disability from an injury continually goes back to her drug dealing ex husband. I’m sadly going to assume the times they are back together coincides when she decides to use. Wasn’t surprised that they wanted money back late at night on a Saturday night. There’s more but I’ll refrain from posting that here.

But I’d have to say I’m pretty much done with helping people who are using any sort of substance.


----------



## turnkey4099

bob kern said:


> Just can’t win sometimes. I’ve practically given saws to people before who were”down on their luck “ only to have them assume it came with free lifetime repairs or replacement no matter how badly they abused the saw. Bent bars , chains that clearly had been used to excavate trenches in the dirt, cracked housings and used black motor oil in the bar oil tank etc.
> I just let it roll off like water on a ducks back and when they try to buy another one down the road I just happen to not have any!
> More good than bad tho. I love having folks call me back who had never ran a 10-10 or something like that and hear how impressed they are with magnesium power!!!
> Go dinosaurs!!!!!



When I retired from the AF in 1965 and went to buy a new saw, I was shocked to find that the 'gear drives' weren't common any more. Those were all I had experience with before I went in the service.


----------



## bob kern

turnkey4099 said:


> When I retired from the AF in 1965 and went to buy a new saw, I was shocked to find that the 'gear drives' weren't common any more. Those were all I had experience with before I went in the service.


Thank you for your service sir!!! Did my best to get in the Air Force but I had a couple physical things going on and they wouldn’t take me.
Have a few gear drives waiting back on the shelf. Can’t wait to run one!


----------



## bob kern

Well I scrounged some wood tonight and got my bath at the same time. Had a white oak that fell down hill and was hollow. It had apparently been gathering water with every rain. 
I cut the stump off then marked about 10 rounds to make a log I could skid out. While cutting that cut all the way through I suddenly had a rush of nasty water flying off the bottom of the chain soaking my bibs!
Was still good to get in the woods tho!


----------



## Naptown

bob kern said:


> Well howdy neighbor!! Just south of you a bit down in martinsville. Happy cutting!


Passed through your area often while I studied in Bloomington. Haha, studied… #Hoosiers


----------



## bob kern

Naptown said:


> Passed through your area often while I studied in Bloomington. Haha, studied… #Hoosiers


Have you fully recovered yet?? Lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

Not a “scrounge”. It’s in a recreation area, off limits to fuelwood permit holders. Plus the season is over. This slid down the hill while we were in doing hiking trail maintenance, we wouldn’t have gotten out without a chainsaw. Expecting smaller cuts on the trail, we only had 12” and 18” saws. A helper rolled one section of log over the side and into the river, doh! I told him I don’t do that. It’ll end up in the Reservoir and maybe get hit by a boat. plus scrounging is allowed if camping there, and it’ll probably get burned in a campfire. Closer to the pavement, someone had drug some oak of similar size down the road and back to their camp. We considered dragging this stump down the road to the next wide spot, but already had our share of work for the day. At some point the Forest Service will come in with equipment and move it.


----------



## Cricket

WetBehindtheEar said:


> The boy & I took advantage of the crisp weather & split up a bunch of my wood scrounge from a month ago. We had to quit when he broke the handle off his axe head... Guess it's time to get him a big boy's axe.


When I first met my late mate, he was trying to impress, and came over and split some monster maple (he'd borrowed the bucket truck from work, and taken it down - then mashed his finger moving it, since he didn't have the usual equipment, so he had to redeem his "I'm a tree professional" reputation.  ).

So he proceeded to break three maul handles in rapid succession. 

Maybe your kid is practicing courting techniques for later.


----------



## bob kern

Cricket said:


> When I first met my late mate, he was trying to impress, and came over and split some monster maple (he'd borrowed the bucket truck from work, and taken it down - then mashed his finger moving it, since he didn't have the usual equipment, so he had to redeem his "I'm a tree professional" reputation.  ).
> 
> So he proceeded to break three maul handles in rapid succession.
> 
> Maybe your kid is practicing courting techniques for later.


Lol. May be!
May need to get on a -you break it you buy it -basis with him!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hope everyone is enjoying the solstice ….. good news is from here on in the days get shorter.
Here in Sydney the longest day of the year is 4hr 20mins longer than the shortest day of the year.
None the less every part of the world gets the same number of daylight hours per year (4380hrs).


----------



## JustJeff

Its knocking on 7 hours difference here. Doesn't leave any light for doing wood after work this time of year.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

We're at a touch over 6 hours here. Leave for work in the dark and come home in the dark. At least we'll start adding daylight after today.


----------



## rarefish383

@farmer steve , i think I found your Honey Hole. My Ash stand is about played out, so I went back to a few Oaks that went down several years ago. I forgot how steep the hill was so I dropped the trailer on the flat, and drug the logs up and bucked and loaded them. My BIL law was going to feed the horses and bring the JD 5410 down to skid the logs out, but I guess he had farm work to attend to. He got there just as I was rolling the last 3 rounds on the back of the trailer. I had one small log i drug out with the F150 that had 2 blocks on each end that were solid, and the 8 blocks in between were almost dust from termites. He loaded them on the JD and dumped them on the burn pile. Got some splitting to do as soon as I finish here.


----------



## Jere39

After I cut down that nice straight standing dead Red (video earlier yesterday). I sectioned it into 12' lengths and with the help of my grandson, my Deere, and my home made Log Arch, we drug the sections to my preferred processing area:



I moved the GoPro a couple times for this video of our first pull. It gets repetitive after the first 30 seconds or so. Thanks for watching!


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

My youngest daughter woke up in the night with a bad cough so unfortunately that dam bug has now hit all of us. Had to call off a couple of festivities for the week but luckily we are spending the holidays alone.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> My youngest daughter woke up in the night with a bad cough so unfortunately that dam bug has now hit all of us. Had to call off a couple of festivities for the week but luckily we are spending the holidays alone.


Hope she’s better soon!


----------



## Cricket

bob kern said:


> Lol. May be!
> May need to get on a -you break it you buy it -basis with him!


Well, for John it ended up with 20 years in my custody - but I think your kid's just a bit young for that.


----------



## bob kern

Cricket said:


> Well, for John it ended up with 20 years in my custody - but I think your kid's just a bit young for that.


Yep just 16


----------



## bob kern

It lives!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I was able to hear it, but they wanted me to pay to see it ... not going to happen!


----------



## SS396driver

Finished up the cherry bowl . Had to make a kiln out of a box and a 50 watt incandescent bulb . Was at 25% when I roughed it out but it leveled at 12% but I let it acclimate to the house humidity before finishing . Got the aged hand done imperfect look


----------



## bob kern

Looks great


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> After I cut down that nice straight standing dead Red (video earlier yesterday). I sectioned it into 12' lengths and with the help of my grandson, my Deere, and my home made Log Arch, we drug the sections to my preferred processing area:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved the GoPro a couple times for this video of our first pull. It gets repetitive after the first 30 seconds or so. Thanks for watching!



I need a log arch. The bigger of the ones I pulled up the hill with my F150 4X4 was 20" at the small end and my 25" bar would not quite go through the log at the big end, so I used 25" for the calculator. I measured 10, 18" blocks. 180" Divided by 12" is 15'. Log weight calculator says 1692 pounds. Didn't ask what kind of tree. Was Red Oak, been down at least 5 years. No bark left. What limbs were left were dry as a bone. Got down to 10 inches or so and water was dripping out. It was 28 degrees when I got started this morning, and the three blocks that were setting up on the back of the trailer, were froze to the deck.


----------



## MMG

svk said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> I’m sure you guys remember the people that I plow for who are kind of always down on their luck…This winter she had a little extra cash and insisted that I take it even though I told her I would plow her for free. Once the next snow came she was immediately wanting me to plow and I told her that I would plow on my on schedule because they are a long ways away and I have a lot of things going on. I ended up having one of my friends do her mothers driveway for her and I had to barter with him to take care of it because my plow was broken. Late Saturday night I get a message from her ex-boyfriend telling me that I had better plow in a timely manner or provide them with a refund so they can find someone who can. I said I would be happy to provide a refund because I didn’t want to charge in the first place and she insisted that I take the money. Check in the mail today. Good luck to them!
> 
> It is my pleasure to plow my friends for free. I’ve “been there” without the proper equipment and feel that I should help my friends when they need it. I guess I’ll dole out my goodwill elsewhere.


Yes Sir. I used to plow for a couple neighbors ( mostly family), the local church parking lot an the occasional person who I heard may need a little help. Most folks around are pretty independent and at least have an old 4x4 to get past a big snow event. We don’t get a lot per say in east central MO. Anyway, I never took a dime except once the church gave me a $100 (under protest) at the end of the year once. I don’t have a plow service and only have it for my long driveway, and, for the reason you just highlighted. I never wanted to get that call the you need to come here and…….
I don’t blame you guys who do it for a living to not do freebies.


----------



## bob kern

MMG said:


> Yes Sir. I used to plow for a couple neighbors ( mostly family), the local church parking lot an the occasional person who I heard may need a little help. Most folks around are pretty independent and at least have an old 4x4 to get past a big snow event. We don’t get a lot per say in east central MO. Anyway, I never took a dime except once the church gave me a $100 (under protest) at the end of the year once. I don’t have a plow service and only have it for my long driveway, and, for the reason you just highlighted. I never wanted to get that call the you need to come here and…….
> I don’t blame you guys who do it for a living to not do freebies.


Agreed. It’s kinda like me and my dump truck. Never knew I had so many friends til I bought it a few years ago!! I’m all for helping folks and do pretty regularly but there are precious few who get how expensive it is to keep a truck like that going. Tires alone are enough to break the bank.


----------



## svk

Well after this evening I’m almost done Christmas shopping. Just need to lay things out to make sure the gifts are balanced.

It’s so nice just shopping for my kids and dad. Previously the ex insisted that we shop for every member of her extended family which got expensive in a hurry plus we hardly talk to most of those people.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a few more loads in this morning.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Got a few more loads in this morning. View attachment 950329
> View attachment 950330
> View attachment 950331
> View attachment 950332


How long do you season the wood you use in your OWB.


----------



## old CB

Thinking that a little exercise would do me good, I let myself get talked into cutting some trees even though I’m retired. My neighbor who I’ve done numerous jobs for in the past called last week and pleaded with me—he said his son would help so that all I have to do is run saws, and Mike would do the lifting & hauling. Today will be day 3 and I’m finding that even 2.5 hrs/day of just felling & cutting is reminding me why I called it quits back in August. Got 3 more trees in the area we’ve been working, and that’s all I’m doing. There’s a big pine way back in the woods that I told Paul it’s too far back there, too much labor to get it out—just leave it for a wildlife tree. His son Mike said yesterday, Dad really wants that big tree cut. And Paul left me a phone message yesterday afternoon saying so.

Nope. Ain’t doing it. Three more trees down by the road, and I’m done.

Also got an email this morning from a former customer who wants some work done. I told her I’m retired and pointed her toward where to look for help. Then got her email this morning appreciating all the work I’ve done in the past, and saying it’s just brush that needs cutting (EWW!) and wouldn’t I go look it over and maybe do it for her.

I’M RETIRED. (Need to remind myself & others.)


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> How long do you season the wood you use in your OWB.


It depends... mostly I try to stay at least a year ahead. But I have oak that has been stacked for going on 3 years. Black locust I've had even longer (that's my Armageddon stash.) Dead standing/down ash can usually be burned right away. Some of the uglies get burned before their prime just to get rid of the stuff that doesn't stack well. 

My OWB is not an *ahem* EPA model so it's very tolerant of wood that is not primo. But I'm not like some guys that drop a mountain of green rounds in a pile next to the OWB in the fall and burn through it all winter. I like more heat and less smoke from the wood I burn.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> It depends... mostly I try to stay at least a year ahead. But I have oak that has been stacked for going on 3 years. Black locust I've had even longer (that's my Armageddon stash.) Dead standing/down ash can usually be burned right away. Some of the uglies get burned before their prime just to get rid of the stuff that doesn't stack well.
> 
> My OWB is not an *ahem* EPA model so it's very tolerant of wood that is not primo. But I'm not like some guys that drop a mountain of green rounds in a pile next to the OWB in the fall and burn through it all winter. I like more heat and less smoke from the wood I burn.


I wander if my grandpa fisher is an epa model???? Lol sure cranks out the heat either way!


----------



## pioneerguy600

As soon as one retires you will be twice as busy as you were when working full time. Try owning a dump truck and a backhoe, all the friends you never knew you had will be making you a friend.


----------



## bob kern

pioneerguy600 said:


> As soon as one retires you will be twice as busy as you were when working full time. Try owning a dump truck and a backhoe, all the friends you never knew you had will be making you a friend.


Lol. Retired means you have more time -according to your friends!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600

bob kern said:


> Lol. Retired means you have more time -according to your friends!!!!


 This is so true, and even friends you never heard of, that are a friend of a friend of a friend.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I got a call from someone this morning , don`t know them from adam, they are located about 50 miles from me. They want an addition put on their place this coming summer, thought I may be interested in doing it since I retired but still have some machines and tools.


----------



## MustangMike

I have found that as I get older it is important to stay active regularly so as not to lose your abilities too fast.

A short exercise routine in the morning helps a lot.


----------



## svk

Denigrates….

I received the SECOND parking ticket for a vehicle I sold back in September. The guy I sold it to actually messaged me that he transferred the title (lie) and then resold it. Those people apparently decided to drive it in downtown Minneapolis and repeatedly park illegally.

Luckily I save everything and still had the corner of the title. I’m sitting at the license bureau right now and they are filing it as sold on 9/24/21 to the guy who bought it from me.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have found that as I get older it is important to stay active regularly so as not to lose your abilities too fast.
> 
> A short exercise routine in the morning helps a lot.


That’s the truth! Once a senior stops being active they’ve got maybe 5 years left on average.


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> It depends... mostly I try to stay at least a year ahead. But I have oak that has been stacked for going on 3 years. Black locust I've had even longer (that's my Armageddon stash.) Dead standing/down ash can usually be burned right away. Some of the uglies get burned before their prime just to get rid of the stuff that doesn't stack well.
> 
> My OWB is not an *ahem* EPA model so it's very tolerant of wood that is not primo. But I'm not like some guys that drop a mountain of green rounds in a pile next to the OWB in the fall and burn through it all winter. I like more heat and less smoke from the wood I burn.



So do I and I must be doing something right. I am abouit 10 years ahead so my burning wood is about as dry as one can get them. I had a comment this summer from a guy "What are you doing with all that wood? I thought you musst heat with it but I have never seen any smoke from your chimney" Also non-EPA stove, - the first EPA version 'airtight'.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> That’s the truth! Once a senior stops being active they’ve got maybe 5 years left on average.



And that is why I am still out there every few days swinging saws at 86. I cannot picture my self sitting and doing nothing. Cut in summer, split/pile in winter although the split/pile just now is not doing well, weather bound for over a week now. Temp, wind or snow just too miserable to work in.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Denigrates….
> 
> I received the SECOND parking ticket for a vehicle I sold back in September. The guy I sold it to actually messaged me that he transferred the title (lie) and then resold it. Those people apparently decided to drive it in downtown Minneapolis and repeatedly park illegally.
> 
> Luckily I save everything and still had the corner of the title. I’m sitting at the license bureau right now and they are filing it as sold on 9/24/21 to the guy who bought it from me.



Yep. Had the same happen here to me (washington). Got a mail notice of parking ticket fine, mailed back "look at the title. It says "Report of sale". It is the sellers responsibility to file that form and it used to be part of the title. Seems the state found another way to reach into our pockets. Not on title anymore so one has to go to the DOT office and PAY them to file it. I wasn't able to find a source for that form on line.


----------



## old CB

Single-digit humidity readings in August or September are taken in stride here in Colorado. RH of 8% or even 4% raises your eyebrow but nothing more at that time of year. (Although given a chance, such ultra-dry air accelerates fire in the worst way.) But I’ve never experienced such a thing in December.

This is day 4 of humidity reading 1%. Even at 46 degrees, it is still 1% RH at 6:30 p.m., roughly 2 hrs past sundown. It’s f-in bizarre. Plus the temp is 60 during the day, actually 59 today. But we’ve had insects flying around—some wild hatch of flies—in late December.

We need moisture in the worst way.


----------



## MustangMike

When I got the 2019 F-150, the dealer got the plates for it. I get an EZ Pass toll for my plates for a date before I picked up the truck.

Called EZ Pass, fought with them, sent them documentation, the description of the vehicle did not match my truck.

They removed the charge, then posted it back on the next month! I called and fought with them, but they would not remove it!

I ended up giving up on it, it just was not worth my time fighting it.


----------



## MMG

MustangMike said:


> When I got the 2019 F-150, the dealer got the plates for it. I get an EZ Pass toll for my plates for a date before I picked up the truck.
> 
> Called EZ Pass, fought with them, sent them documentation, the description of the vehicle did not match my truck.
> 
> They removed the charge, then posted it back on the next month! I called and fought with them, but they would not remove it!
> 
> I ended up giving up on it, it just was not worth my time fighting it.


Yeah, usually best move on. At least for me it seems I get the lowest common denominator in those situations. All they want is to get on to the next call and will never think about it (you) again. The last thing you want is to be surprised with a bench warrant somewhere down the road. 
Merry Christmas All


----------



## bob kern

We’re from the goobermint and we’re here to help!!


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Have to head into work for a couple hours then I’m going to take a couple kids shopping so they can get their Christmas stuff for each other.


----------



## H-Ranch

Oh, man! It's almost like Christmas!

My new best friend just called asking how many dump trailer loads of oak I would like to have dropped off. Oh, let's start with 3 and see how that looks. I can hardly wait until he gets here to see what I got! Looks like taking the 5 loads of cottonwood was worth it.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, man! It's almost like Christmas!
> 
> My new best friend just called asking how many dump trailer loads of oak I would like to have dropped off. Oh, let's start with 3 and see how that looks. I can hardly wait until he gets here to see what I got! Looks like taking the 5 loads of cottonwood was worth it.


Patience is a virtue!!


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, man! It's almost like Christmas!
> 
> My new best friend just called asking how many dump trailer loads of oak I would like to have dropped off. Oh, let's start with 3 and see how that looks. I can hardly wait until he gets here to see what I got! Looks like taking the 5 loads of cottonwood was worth it.


Why yes,yes it is. Got a call from one of my firewood wood customers and his neighbor lady just had 6 DEAD trees taken down. (Hoping ash) Said did he know anyone that might want it.


----------



## svk

Ooop, just got dumped cause gal was going through my facebook pics and didn't care for hunting pics. Bye felicia!


----------



## H-Ranch

And I present to you: oak!



Looks like there may be a stick or two of pine in there. Not an issue for the OWB.


----------



## H-Ranch

Man, it splits so nice that I'm leaving the 36-48" pieces whole to split. Actually, some of the pieces have already been split on his homemade splitter that can take 6' long logs up to 52" diameter. It ranges from 19-26% according to my moisture meter on a sampling of splits - not ideal but could be burned now in a pinch.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Man, it splits so nice that I'm leaving the 36-48" pieces whole to split. Actually, some of the pieces have already been split on his homemade splitter that can take 6' long logs up to 52" diameter. It ranges from 19-26% according to my moisture meter on a sampling of splits - not ideal but could be burned now in a pinch.
> View attachment 950677
> View attachment 950678
> View attachment 950679


That's a lot of wheelbarrow loads.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> That's a lot of wheelbarrow loads.


Yeah, I don't know the conversion for 8 dump trailer loads to wheelbarrow loads off the top of my head. Let's see: take the square root... divide by 7... carry the 12... I'd say about 215 and 8/5ths.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I don't know the conversion for 8 dump trailer loads to wheelbarrow loads off the top of my head. Let's see: take the square root... divide by 7... carry the 12... I'd say about 215 and 8/5ths.


Sorry, i forgot to post the 8th load with a little walnut and cherry mixed in with the oak. And a bonus wheelbarrow load before dinner too.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Why yes,yes it is. Got a call from one of my firewood wood customers and his neighbor lady just had 6 DEAD trees taken down. (Hoping ash) Said did he know anyone that might want it.


You like Ash? Piles of it out at the log yard. I think tree guy dumps it on the burn pile because of EAB. He doesn't sell it as firewood. How's it burn?


----------



## JustJeff

Pretty much everything burned around here is ash. Eab is fairly recent here so everyone is logging their bush and cutting all the ash figuring it's going to die anyway. Ash is excellent firewood. Splits easily, dries quickly and is relatively dense for good heat. My arborist buddy dropped off 2 dump truck loads of ash including 2 logs about 3ft Dia and 20ft long. Keep me burning for a couple years 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Pretty much everything burned around here is ash. Eab is fairly recent here so everyone is logging their bush and cutting all the ash figuring it's going to die anyway. Ash is excellent firewood. Splits easily, dries quickly and is relatively dense for good heat. My arborist buddy dropped off 2 dump truck loads of ash including 2 logs about 3ft Dia and 20ft long. Keep me burning for a couple years
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


My experience with it is it lasts only a year or two and gets Powder Post Beetles right away. Turns to dust. I do like Ash lumber. I would have liked to had your 3' x 20' logs to mill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> That's a lot of wheelbarrow loads.



I was going to ask how many, I’m sure he knows exactly.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> When I got the 2019 F-150, the dealer got the plates for it. I get an EZ Pass toll for my plates for a date before I picked up the truck.
> 
> Called EZ Pass, fought with them, sent them documentation, the description of the vehicle did not match my truck.
> 
> They removed the charge, then posted it back on the next month! I called and fought with them, but they would not remove it!
> 
> I ended up giving up on it, it just was not worth my time fighting it.


Sounds like the dealer was using those plates illegally on another vehicle . Plates numbers are not reused . When you turn them in they are destroyed. And they couldn’t transfer a plate from one person to another . Only vehicle to vehicle same owner 
Dealers usually have new plates on hand and give you a temp and then go register the truck . Some do everything in house


----------



## cat10ken

svk said:


> Ooop, just got dumped cause gal was going through my facebook pics and didn't care for hunting pics. Bye felicia!


I think you dodged a bullet there.


----------



## svk

cat10ken said:


> I think you dodged a bullet there.


Yep.

And that’s why she’s still single. Lol.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like the dealer was using those plates illegally on another vehicle .


That is what I concluded. In the end the dealer said I owed them another $100 for something, and I told them with all the Sh** they put me through with the plates, they could eat it. They did.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, I don't know the conversion for 8 dump trailer loads to wheelbarrow loads off the top of my head. Let's see: take the square root... divide by 7... carry the 12... I'd say about 215 and 8/5ths.


No but your are close.... actually It’s 9/5ths 
But then again I hear 3 out of 2 people struggle with fractions!


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Yep.
> 
> And that’s why she’s still single. Lol.


Send her this.... I’m sure she’ll love it!


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, when I was between marriages for 4 years I re-entered the dating seen! Not an easy task!

One of them did not want me to have any guns, and did not want me to hunt because her daughter's name was Fawn ... and she was one of the best one's I found (in other respects).

Life can be tough!


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> You like Ash? Piles of it out at the log yard. I think tree guy dumps it on the burn pile because of EAB. He doesn't sell it as firewood. How's it burn?


Yes, good stuff. We are to the point here that some dead standing are starting to get punky from the bottom up. If you can get it from the tree guy, go for it.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> My experience with it is it lasts only a year or two and gets Powder Post Beetles right away. Turns to dust. I do like Ash lumber. I would have liked to had your 3' x 20' logs to mill.


I haven't had a problem with the beetles. Touch wood, lol. Had carpenter ants right away when I first got into doing wood. I learned to keep all my wood up off the ground. I use skids and racks that are spaced up using bricks. Cut way down on the bugs and I can keep wood split and stacked for years.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> I’m sure you guys remember the people that I plow for who are kind of always down on their luck…This winter she had a little extra cash and insisted that I take it even though I told her I would plow her for free. Once the next snow came she was immediately wanting me to plow and I told her that I would plow on my on schedule because they are a long ways away and I have a lot of things going on. I ended up having one of my friends do her mothers driveway for her and I had to barter with him to take care of it because my plow was broken. Late Saturday night I get a message from her ex-boyfriend telling me that I had better plow in a timely manner or provide them with a refund so they can find someone who can. I said I would be happy to provide a refund because I didn’t want to charge in the first place and she insisted that I take the money. Check in the mail today. Good luck to them!
> 
> It is my pleasure to plow my friends for free. I’ve “been there” without the proper equipment and feel that I should help my friends when they need it. I guess I’ll dole out my goodwill elsewhere.



A very good friend does an huge amount of gifted help for others on a regular basis.
He text a few weeks back. 
Paraphrasing: I'll be over in a little bit with the leaf blower to help Margaret with the yard. I just finished blowing leaves for "the ungrateful one". I had to laugh, because his characterization was spot on.
(Margaret loves leaf blowing with the backpack blower, to the point of many hours and getting a bit sore, so I said sure. Working together they quickly knocked out the entire yard in an hour, blowing the leaves back into the woods beyond the rhododendrons.)


----------



## svk

Good morning fellows.

My older daughter’s birthday today so we’ll go out for lunch. Then back home for cake and her presents followed by family presents.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yea, when I was between marriages for 4 years I re-entered the dating seen! Not an easy task!
> 
> One of them did not want me to have any guns, and did not want me to hunt because her daughter's name was Fawn ... and she was one of the best one's I found (in other respects).
> 
> Life can be tough!


Yikes. 

This gal showed promise too. She was cute, positive minded, had a career, and seemed to have her **** together…which is something that many single gals do not seem to have. But it is what it is!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got 3 loads in this morning and when I went back into the house breakfast was done! My wife's mind reading skills are getting better. 




More loads to be done before it rains today.


----------



## MustangMike

In the mid 20s and we have our first snow! Less than 1/2", but everything is white!

Unfortunately, it is supposed to get warmer and rain tomorrow!

MZ is currently closed, but will open on Sun for one last week. Really wish the snow would stay!

I may go out and do some scouting on public land just to see if there are any tracks. With the EHD outbreaks over the past 2 years, there are pockets that used to be real good that have nothing now! I hate hunting ghosts!


----------



## farmer steve

Last tank of fuel on hand so I made use of it with the 400 this morning.


----------



## MustangMike

Those 400s are nice saws, but did you ever get any of your other saws back?


----------



## H-Ranch

Slow progress, but this is my motivation to keep after it. There is still a Mt. @Cowboy254 size pile of wood to do.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Those 400s are nice saws, but did you ever get any of your other saws back?


Yes Mike. Thought I posted here. Got the 261 and 462 and my miter saw back. 026 and 036 stihl MIA. Jury stihl out on the 400. 8 or 9 tanks thru it. I think it would be a runner with. 325 instead of the 3/8 chain.


----------



## ozark52

Farmer Steve I like your 3 point for pulling logs. Homemade? I took one off a old brush hog and beefed it up been using it for years.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Single-digit humidity readings in August or September are taken in stride here in Colorado. RH of 8% or even 4% raises your eyebrow but nothing more at that time of year. (Although given a chance, such ultra-dry air accelerates fire in the worst way.) But I’ve never experienced such a thing in December.
> 
> This is day 4 of humidity reading 1%. Even at 46 degrees, it is still 1% RH at 6:30 p.m., roughly 2 hrs past sundown. It’s f-in bizarre. Plus the temp is 60 during the day, actually 59 today. But we’ve had insects flying around—some wild hatch of flies—in late December.
> 
> We need moisture in the worst way.


Funny to hear that.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK guys, I'm probably done for the day. Need to finish my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Logger nate

Merry Christmas to everyone!
Not sure what the humidity is but it’s more than 1% and less than 100% lol.


----------



## Logger nate

My wife wasn’t sure what to get me for Christmas so I helped her out
Just wanted to help out her stress level and all around the holidays,


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Need to finish my Christmas shopping.



One wheel barrow load = one gift?


----------



## JustJeff

Merry Christmas. May you all enjoy the satisfaction of all your families being warmed by the fire from the hard work of scrounging firewood. Hope it's a happy and relaxing time for you all.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

ozark52 said:


> Farmer Steve I like your 3 point for pulling logs. Homemade? I took one off a old brush hog and beefed it up been using it for years.


Forget the brand but my buddy gave it to me a few years ago for hauling grain for him. I think he said around $100 at the time. Works great for moving the splitter in the wood lot. I'd like to get a little higher lift on logs but they can start swinging and bang the drawbar on the tractor if I shorten the chain to much.








2-in HD Receiver Hitch, Category 1, 3-Point


The Titan 3 Point Trailer Hitch Attachment is perfect for moving around trailers and many other implements that utilize a standard 2" hitch.




www.palletforks.com


----------



## Lee192233

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy your time with friends and family.


----------



## Lee192233

Forgot to post this last weekend. Here's a pic of my wood gettin rig. I have a new axle for the trailer. My plan is to put 14" implement wheels and tires on the trailer so it pulls easier with the ATV. The trailer holds about 1/2 face cord of stacked splits. I also would like to build sides for the trailer so I can haul more wood and hang saws and tools on it.


----------



## pdqdl

Such a nice little workhorse tractor needs more trailer to keep it working.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Forgot to post this last weekend. Here's a pic of my wood gettin rig. I have a new axle for the trailer. My plan is to put 14" implement wheels and tires on the trailer so it pulls easier with the ATV. The trailer holds about 1/2 face cord of stacked splits. I also would like to build sides for the trailer so I can haul more wood and hang saws and tools on it.View attachment 950984



Thats really cute.


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thats really cute.


Thanks, I like cute equipment.  I know a 60 hp tractor can pull lots more trailer but this fits down the 8 ft trails nicely plus my atv can pull it.


----------



## bob kern

farmer steve said:


> Last tank of fuel on hand so I made use of it with the 400 this morning.
> View attachment 950859
> View attachment 950860


Some guys have all the fun!


----------



## bob kern

Lee192233 said:


> Forgot to post this last weekend. Here's a pic of my wood gettin rig. I have a new axle for the trailer. My plan is to put 14" implement wheels and tires on the trailer so it pulls easier with the ATV. The trailer holds about 1/2 face cord of stacked splits. I also would like to build sides for the trailer so I can haul more wood and hang saws and tools on it.View attachment 950984


Great firewood tractor! Perfect size.


----------



## farmer steve

Merry Christmas Scroungers. Hoping you all have a super day.





 Folks! This is how long your signature may be. Please prun it down to 5 lines


----------



## LondonNeil

Merry Christmas everyone! Time to enjoy some time beside the fire.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Time to enjoy some time beside the fire.


Merry Christmas Neil. Enjoy the fire.


----------



## GeeVee

Merry Christmas yall from sunny Florida


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas!


----------



## svk

Christmas presents to myself


----------



## MMG

bob kern said:


> No but your are close.... actually It’s 9/5ths
> But then again I hear 3 out of 2 people struggle with fractions!


This fraction humor is some of the funniest chit I’ve heard in a while. IDKW but I can’t help to let out a little lol. I afraid someone will see me ruin my reputation as a grumpy old SOB.


----------



## H-Ranch

MMG said:


> This fraction humor is some of the funniest chit I’ve heard in a while. IDKW but I can’t help to let out a little lol. I afraid someone will see me ruin my reputation as a grumpy old SOB.


LOL - I know, it takes the edge off my curmudgeonly aura also.


----------



## svk

My daughters birthday cake last night.


----------



## bob kern

MMG said:


> This fraction humor is some of the funniest chit I’ve heard in a while. IDKW but I can’t help to let out a little lol. I afraid someone will see me ruin my reputation as a grumpy old SOB.


Glad we could be of service!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!View attachment 950952
> Not sure what the humidity is but it’s more than 1% and less than 100% lol.


Merry Christmas to you and yours and all the other scrounged here.
I see what you did there lol.
Great picture.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Forgot to post this last weekend. Here's a pic of my wood gettin rig. I have a new axle for the trailer. My plan is to put 14" implement wheels and tires on the trailer so it pulls easier with the ATV. The trailer holds about 1/2 face cord of stacked splits. I also would like to build sides for the trailer so I can haul more wood and hang saws and tools on it.View attachment 950984


Sweet ride man.
Pay no attention to the haters, they're just jealous they don't have an orange tractor


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> they're just jealous they don't have an orange tractor


I'm jealous that I don't have an orange tractor. Don't have a tractor at all. After half my life with at least one (4 of various sizes for a while), I kinda miss having one. But with 3.2 acres of steep hill . . . can't really justify such a thing.

A tractor with a front end loader . . . just a dream to me now.


----------



## bob kern

I’m still scrounging with my ih240u
Could replace it but she still works hard and purrs like a kitten. Starts right up. Only quirk the old gal has is being cold blooded. The old fella I bought it from told me if it was below 50, fire her up, go back in the house and have a cup of coffee and she’ll be ready to go when you come back. He warned me not to stray from the plan and the one time I rushed her boy did I find out why he warned me about it!!


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas everyone.

Seems both my daughters got Covid, so we will only be visiting my wife's sons today.

Bummer I can't see most of the Grandkids!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Seems both my daughters got Covid, so we will only be visiting my wife's sons today.
> 
> Bummer I can't see most of the Grandkids!!!


Sorry to hear, wishing them a mild case and a quick recovery!


----------



## svk

Santa hooked me up this year


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Seems both my daughters got Covid, so we will only be visiting my wife's sons today.
> 
> Bummer I can't see most of the Grandkids!!!


That stinks! Just have a big party later!


----------



## bob kern

Well my youngest had a near death experience yesterday. My poor wife had slaved for two days fixing everything imaginable for 30 ish people that were coming to Christmas dinner. Turkey, ham, dumplings and rolls from scratch, pies,sweet potatoes,corn,beans, just to mention the basics!
After the prayer, she got a plate and asked him what he wanted. He looked her square in the eye and said these words he quickly came to regret!
“ can you fix me a peanut butter and jelly” 
I thought sure his days on this earth were through!!
I wanted to laugh so bad , but she was too close to several sharp objects!!


----------



## turnkey4099

Chrismas day opened with temps just at freezing, sunny, mild breeze so I celebrated with 3 hours split/pile on the woodpile. Felt real good to be out there again after sitting out miserable weather for a week and a half. Had trouble maneuvering the garden tractor and trailer in 2" dense snow. A garden tractor and trailor of rounds does not work well in snow even with chains on, espectially when hooked up to push vice pull the load. Front end just wants to skid even for mild turns. Did have to pull out the snow blower to clear the area and make roads to/from the rounds pile to the splitter. 

In the house now and body telling me that sitting on the nether region for a week and half did not do me any favors.


----------



## Cricket

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like the dealer was using those plates illegally on another vehicle . Plates numbers are not reused . When you turn them in they are destroyed. And they couldn’t transfer a plate from one person to another . Only vehicle to vehicle same owner
> Dealers usually have new plates on hand and give you a temp and then go register the truck . Some do everything in house


Michigan allows transfers between immediate family members (or used to, back when that was relevant to me), but yeah, other than that, no place I know of allows it.


----------



## Cricket

svk said:


> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 951037
> View attachment 951038
> View attachment 951039
> View attachment 951040
> View attachment 951041
> View attachment 951042
> View attachment 951043


Dang - from its butt, I thought that deer was a Quarterhorse!


----------



## svk

Cricket said:


> Dang - from its butt, I thought that deer was a Quarterhorse!


That’s about the fattest doe I’ve ever seen lol.


----------



## svk

Good eats at the K residence tonight.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas all you scrounging yahoos !!!


----------



## svk

Well guys, this was the most enjoyable Christmas of my adult life.

For the first time in 21 years, nobody fought at Christmas. My ex and her family were notorious for brewha’s at any holiday and it was a ****en pleasant break to not longer have to deal with that ********.


----------



## pdqdl

Sorry to hear about your 21 year loss. Keep looking up!


----------



## MustangMike

Mother Nature can be cruel! We are driving down I-684 just past exit 4 on our way to my SIL, and on the right shoulder of the road a Beautiful 8 point buck is following a doe!

Did not think the rut was still on, but I guess it is! Told my wife I'd sure like to see that in the woods!

MZ opens again tomorrow for one last week (but not down there, the deer was in Westchester County, which is bow only - and no cross bow).


----------



## muddstopper

Deer season will reopen here as soon as my wife starts planting her flowers. Either sex will be fair game.


----------



## esshup

MustangMike said:


> Mother Nature can be cruel! We are driving down I-684 just past exit 4 on our way to my SIL, and on the right shoulder of the road a Beautiful 8 point buck is following a doe!
> 
> Did not think the rut was still on, but I guess it is! Told my wife I'd sure like to see that in the woods!
> 
> MZ opens again tomorrow for one last week (but not down there, the deer was in Westchester County, which is bow only - and no cross bow).


October, November, December and January all have varying strengths of the rut. It all depends on the buck to doe ratio. Any unbred does come back into estrus the next month. I've seen fawns in late October that still had spots on them.....


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Santa hooked me up this year
> View attachment 951110


Nice tool he dropped you there  .
Great utilitarian piece .


----------



## Lee192233

Still awake Chipper?!? I took a long post Christmas Dinner nap and here I am. Thanks for the compliment on the tractor. Hoping to get out in the woods tomorrow afternoon and drop a couple more ash trees.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Mother Nature can be cruel! We are driving down I-684 just past exit 4 on our way to my SIL, and on the right shoulder of the road a Beautiful 8 point buck is following a doe!
> 
> Did not think the rut was still on, but I guess it is! Told my wife I'd sure like to see that in the woods!
> 
> MZ opens again tomorrow for one last week (but not down there, the deer was in Westchester County, which is bow only - and no cross bow).


My buddy told me he had a 4 point chasing a doe around his yard this past week. I had what would have been a 20"+ 8 point (had 1 side broken off above the brow tine) down in the pasture a little over a week ago acting rut stupid. I was able to sneak up to about 60 yards from him to get a pic and i had an operator error on the cellphone camera.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Nice tool he dropped you there  .
> Great utilitarian piece .
> View attachment 951211


I do agree that a rifle is indeed a tool. These AR style rifles just don't hold an attraction for me. Its just an asthetics thing. I've fired them and they're as fun to shoot as the next one. I love a wood stocked hunting rifle. I guess it's the way the shape flows because I've owned composite and laminate stocked rifles and thought they were attractive. A wood stocked rifle oiled and polished is a thing of beauty. Don't mind me though, I'll take form over function as I also have a thing for single shot rifles. Ruger number 1 for example.... During my ramblings it came to me that I've never seen a wooden handled chainsaw... Why not? Axe, knife, wheelbarrow all have wooden handles. Jeez, even a set of knife like scales could be set into the sides of a magnesium handle.. I think someone missed the mark here!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I do agree that a rifle is indeed a tool. These AR style rifles just don't hold an attraction for me. Its just an asthetics thing. I've fired them and they're as fun to shoot as the next one. I love a wood stocked hunting rifle. I guess it's the way the shape flows because I've owned composite and laminate stocked rifles and thought they were attractive. A wood stocked rifle oiled and polished is a thing of beauty. Don't mind me though, I'll take form over function as I also have a thing for single shot rifles. Ruger number 1 for example.... During my ramblings it came to me that I've never seen a wooden handled chainsaw... Why not? Axe, knife, wheelbarrow all have wooden handles. Jeez, even a set of knife like scales could be set into the sides of a magnesium handle.. I think someone missed the mark here!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Truthfully I never felt a need for one of these until the last few months. I’m a classic deer rifle and fowling shotgun type of guy. 

I did consider getting an M1 carbine instead of this.


----------



## JustJeff

This is the true meaning of Christmas! Lol! It would have taken me an hour to haul this up and stack it by myself. My 3 boys, or rather men, are all home and we did this in about 10 minutes. Last a month at these temps, just above freezing, or 2 weeks of -20.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> I do agree that a rifle is indeed a tool. These AR style rifles just don't hold an attraction for me. Its just an asthetics thing. I've fired them and they're as fun to shoot as the next one. I love a wood stocked hunting rifle. I guess it's the way the shape flows because I've owned composite and laminate stocked rifles and thought they were attractive. A wood stocked rifle oiled and polished is a thing of beauty. Don't mind me though, I'll take form over function as I also have a thing for single shot rifles. Ruger number 1 for example.... During my ramblings it came to me that I've never seen a wooden handled chainsaw... Why not? Axe, knife, wheelbarrow all have wooden handles. Jeez, even a set of knife like scales could be set into the sides of a magnesium handle.. I think someone missed the mark here!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yep, great tools, everyone should have a few, just like saws .
If one is set up right you don't even notice the stock, same as with a wood stock.
I have wood, composite, plastic, and steel tools, what's important is they get the job done, but some are real pretty lol. No wood handled chainsaws here though . I have a hard time keeping tools from getting marred up, so as for the tools were talking about now, I wouldn't want one that's mint as I'd end up damaging it, and that would be a bummer.
Here's a couple I have with rubberized handles, that first one is louder than the second and it's 223/556, it has a muffler mod  .



Not my picture .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Still awake Chipper?!? I took a long post Christmas Dinner nap and here I am. Thanks for the compliment on the tractor. Hoping to get out in the woods tomorrow afternoon and drop a couple more ash trees.


Must have crashed out right after that post.
If I take a nap, I really needed it, it doesn't happen often; now sleeping in, that's a different story, but I stay up pretty late most nights so...
What size is the kubota. I may be looking at another rototiller later tonight, hoping he doesn't get any other calls on it. I'll be doing a bunch more grading with the kubotas here at the house today.
Be safe on those ash trees, keep and eye to the tops and wear a helmet, they are dangerous. I bet out of all the ash trees we had here that only a 1/3-1/4 of them are still standing, and only a 1/8-1/4 of those are still alive  . Sure sounds like a nice time, I'm ready to do some cutting and wood processing, just need to do as much on the grading before the ground freezes again, may not get another opportunity until spring, and I could have grass growing on some of it if I get on it now.


----------



## H-Ranch

And it just keeps coming faster than I can process it:





Still waiting on up to 6 more loads today, unless I cry uncle first. I hate to do that though since I want him to continue to use my place as a dumping spot for years to come.


----------



## Ryan A

It looks like you have the space. Maybe get someone to help? Any young kids you could teach In the neighborhood? That would be a win-win.


----------



## JustJeff

H-Ranch said:


> And it just keeps coming faster than I can process it:
> View attachment 951309
> View attachment 951310
> View attachment 951311
> View attachment 951312
> 
> Still waiting on up to 6 more loads today, unless I cry uncle first. I hate to do that though since I want him to continue to use my place as a dumping spot for years to come.


I know, you hate to turn it down. You will though, because they will keep dumping it. And dump it when the yard is muddy and dump it when you have 6 years split and stacked etc. Lol. Take it while you can!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> It looks like you have the space. Maybe get someone to help? Any young kids you could teach In the neighborhood? That would be a win-win.


The only young kids are my own! At 13 and 15 they are able to help... it's the willing part that needs some work. But we are gonna get some good quality family time in this week. 

I was actually thinking GTG! LOL


----------



## Lionsfan

Been spending a lot of time at my sister's place the last few weeks and my bil was showing me his gun collection the other day. The last time I handled one was around 1994, but when I picked up the one and only 1911 in his collection it fit my hand like a glove, just like before, and I haven't been able to get rid of the bug since.


----------



## Ryan A

My youngest once asked why do I like chopping wood so much? It’s so boring! I later showed her the money I made after one delivery and she said she would stack for me. If she’s willing to do that, I would happily give her a few bucks for her efforts. May not be a bad idea for you H-Ranch to pay them for their time. Money is always a good motivator.


----------



## H-Ranch

Ryan A said:


> My youngest once asked why do I like chopping wood so much? It’s so boring! I later showed her the money I made after one delivery and she said she would stack for me. If she’s willing to do that, I would happily give her a few bucks for her efforts. May not be a bad idea for you H-Ranch to pay them for their time. Money is always a good motivator.


Yessir, that's a fine idea. I did use firewood chores as a consequence occasionally, but try not to do it exclusively - sometimes it's just being part of the family. But I usually only have enough wood around that I can keep up at a leisurely pace. The great motivator may be in order now.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> When I got the 2019 F-150, the dealer got the plates for it. I get an EZ Pass toll for my plates for a date before I picked up the truck.
> 
> Called EZ Pass, fought with them, sent them documentation, the description of the vehicle did not match my truck.
> 
> They removed the charge, then posted it back on the next month! I called and fought with them, but they would not remove it!
> 
> I ended up giving up on it, it just was not worth my time fighting it.


I had the similar thing happen on my 99 Ram. Got a photo ticket going over the toll bridge in Baltimore. Had a pic of my tag on a car. I think my neighbors crack head grandson boosted my tag and put it back. I think it was only $2, so I just paid up.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Dead standing red oak. Watching the tops and run like hell.


----------



## H-Ranch

I kept this guy busy all day delivering wood.


----------



## H-Ranch

And one more before dark. Then we'll start back up tomorrow morning! LOL. I may have lost my mind somewhere along the way. This is a LOT of wood. (Edit: 20 dump trailer loads and counting...)


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Must have crashed out right after that post.
> If I take a nap, I really needed it, it doesn't happen often; now sleeping in, that's a different story, but I stay up pretty late most nights so...
> What size is the kubota. I may be looking at another rototiller later tonight, hoping he doesn't get any other calls on it. I'll be doing a bunch more grading with the kubotas here at the house today.
> Be safe on those ash trees, keep and eye to the tops and wear a helmet, they are dangerous. I bet out of all the ash trees we had here that only a 1/3-1/4 of them are still standing, and only a 1/8-1/4 of those are still alive  . Sure sounds like a nice time, I'm ready to do some cutting and wood processing, just need to do as much on the grading before the ground freezes again, may not get another opportunity until spring, and I could have grass growing on some of it if I get on it now.


The Kubota is a MX6000, 60 hp. It's about the same size as my NH 2120 but with almost 20 more hp and a hydro trans. It should have no problem running my 74" snowblower. The NH did well until around 10-12" of wet snow. The first pass was a pain. Snow would pile up, stop, slow rpms, drive forward, slow rpms, reverse and rev it up to pto rpm again before getting back into the snow. Then I could take smaller bites as needed. I'm looking forward to the hydro trans with a true independent pto.
Had a nice afternoon and dropped 2 more ash trees. I have the bigger logs stacked on willow logs and the less than 10" on a pile. I'll buck it to size later in winter or spring. I want to get as many on the ground this winter as I can. The trees are pretty solid yet, all had leaves last summer but I still am really careful with ash. Even when they're healthy the limbs are brittle. **** flies everywhere when they hit the ground. 



Good luck getting your landscaping done, you're definitely racing the freeze now. I can't imagine this warm weather holding on much longer.


----------



## Lee192233

H-Ranch said:


> And one more before dark. Then we'll start back up tomorrow morning! LOL. I may have lost my mind somewhere along the way. This is a LOT of wood. (Edit: 20 dump trailer loads and counting...)
> View attachment 951406


I think you need a bigger wheelbarrow!
Like this...


Definitely lots of nice firewood there. I think it's a good idea to have a GTG to get it all bucked up for you in a timely manner. It would suck to have piles of rotten wood on your yard.


----------



## svk

Had a fun afternoon shooting guns with my son and bringing little girl for her first trip to the cabin. Made it in with the truck and street tires but it’s not going to be long before that’s not an option


----------



## MustangMike

Good deal! Calibers of the bolt guns???


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Good deal! Calibers of the bolt guns???


Both are Savage axis. Left is .223 with 3-9 weaver. Right is an older non-accutrigger in 22-250 with 4-12 Vortex.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Had a fun afternoon shooting guns with my son and bringing little girl for her first trip to the cabin. Made it in with the truck and street tires but it’s not going to be long before that’s not an option
> 
> View attachment 951434
> View attachment 951435
> View attachment 951436
> View attachment 951437


Of course all the hardware is awesome but dang that pup is adorable!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> I think you need a bigger wheelbarrow!
> Like this...
> View attachment 951413



That thing’s about $2,700 bucks. Hmmmm.


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> That thing’s about $2,700 bucks. Hmmmm.


That's a lot of money for a wheelbarrow. Looks really handy for landscapers or maybe masons.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And it just keeps coming faster than I can process it:
> View attachment 951309
> View attachment 951310
> View attachment 951311
> View attachment 951312
> 
> Still waiting on up to 6 more loads today, unless I cry uncle first. I hate to do that though since I want him to continue to use my place as a dumping spot for years to come.


That's a lot of wood  .
Is the double spar next to the garage(in the last picture) the cherry that needs to come down, looks like you're gonna be needing that wood soon lol.
Personally I'd start processing the driest stuff there and be ready to list at least a few cord on craigslist, many firewood guys are low on inventory or totally out. That would buy you a nice saw, and cover some new tires for the wheelbarrow. It's nice to let the wood pay for some new equipment.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> That's a lot of money for a wheelbarrow. Looks really handy for landscapers or maybe masons.



Specs.

1100 lb. 8 cu. Ft and 45-Gal capacity sealed steel bucket with hydraulic electric ram lift
Quick release auto-stop brakes
Weighs 320 lbs
Articulated rear axle with 18 in. control handles
All terrain tires for sand, gravel, dirt, mud, or snow
48-Volt 20AH batteries included
6 Hour average run time, 5 hour charge time
6 mph max speed, 16 in. x 6.5-8 in. drive wheels, 11 in. x 4-4 in. rear wheels
90° Vertical dump


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of wood  .
> Is the double spar next to the garage(in the last picture) the cherry that needs to come down, looks like you're gonna be needing that wood soon lol.
> Personally I'd start processing the driest stuff there and be ready to list at least a few cord on craigslist, many firewood guys are low on inventory or totally out. That would buy you a nice saw, and cover some new tires for the wheelbarrow. It's nice to let the wood pay for some new equipment.


Yes, that's the "chairy" that needs to come down. It's losing branches now so shouldn't wait another year. 

I'm not sure anything is dry enough to burn now but I'll check a few splits tomorrow. Might be nice to stack a couple cords for February sales when it's cold, fuel prices are high, and everyone is out of wood. You're not helping me to say no to more logs tomorrow.


----------



## esshup

A customer had a Red Oak tree come down on one of his trails. Yesterday I cut it up into manageable pieces and cleaned it up. Brought a trailer load of the top branches to a neighbor and today went back for the good part of the trunk. The rot stopped about 15' up from the ground and the trunk was 24" across there. At the top, the trunk was 20" across. Those pieces are a hair over 12' in length and I have a 48" long piece between the two longer pieces. Got them home and bucked to 16" lengths, started loading them at noon, finished bucking and had everything cleaned up by 2:45 pm. 

Another customer was bragging about his skid steer with log splitter on it. He said he can split LOT of wood in a day and not have to get out of the cab. So, we worked out a deal and I'll be picking him up with his machine in a few weeks. He said he could split all the wood I had in a day as long as I kept him supplied with Cap't Morgan. We will see. LOL











YES the trailer is overloaded. I ran the weight of the logs when I got home. If I knew they weighed that much I would have made two trips. Good thing the road was smooth and there was no traffic. Only 12 miles one way. There are electric brakes on the trailer.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> That's a lot of money for a wheelbarrow. Looks really handy for landscapers or maybe masons.


I had to pass on one that looks pretty similar but the tires on the back are the same size as the front and it's 4wd, couldn't afford the $800 at the time. You know what they say about hindsight .



Lee192233 said:


> The Kubota is a MX6000, 60 hp. It's about the same size as my NH 2120 but with almost 20 more hp and a hydro trans. It should have no problem running my 74" snowblower. The NH did well until around 10-12" of wet snow. The first pass was a pain. Snow would pile up, stop, slow rpms, drive forward, slow rpms, reverse and rev it up to pto rpm again before getting back into the snow. Then I could take smaller bites as needed. I'm looking forward to the hydro trans with a true independent pto.
> Had a nice afternoon and dropped 2 more ash trees. I have the bigger logs stacked on willow logs and the less than 10" on a pile. I'll buck it to size later in winter or spring. I want to get as many on the ground this winter as I can. The trees are pretty solid yet, all had leaves last summer but I still am really careful with ash. Even when they're healthy the limbs are brittle. **** flies everywhere when they hit the ground. View attachment 951411
> 
> View attachment 951412
> 
> Good luck getting your landscaping done, you're definitely racing the freeze now. I can't imagine this warm weather holding on much longer.


Looks like you had a productive day, and a nice time with your helper .
I did the same, my helper is now taller than me by a couple inches. I don't doubt he'll hit 6' by 16, maybe 15.
That's a nice size tractor, mine are subcompacts, a b2620 and an L3800, they sure are handy.
That's a big snowblower, it's amazing how much more power it takes to run them when they get that big.
A hydro trans is a real time saver, I wouldn't want anything else for the work I do. The only thing is it would be nice to have cruise control on my L3800 so when I was brush hogging or tilling I could set it at a more consistent ground speed.
Ash is great wood as long as someone knows what the downsides of it are and how to work with them. 
We got a good bit done here today, unfortunately we have a storm moving in right now. They are calling for 1-3" of snow and then before it leaves us a coating of freezing rain. I say they should stop calling it lol. I probably finished about a 1/3 of what I want to get done on the outside of the barn and the accessory drive, unfortunately that doesn't include what I want to grade on the inside of the barn. Oh well, I can only do what I can do .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yes, that's the "chairy" that needs to come down. It's losing branches now so shouldn't wait another year.
> 
> I'm not sure anything is dry enough to burn now but I'll check a few splits tomorrow. Might be nice to stack a couple cords for February sales when it's cold, fuel prices are high, and everyone is out of wood. You're not helping me to say no to more logs tomorrow.


That looks pretty easy, let me know when you're ready.
And by all means, don't stop on account of me


----------



## farmer steve

Looks like this is the scrounging thread with all the wood pics.  My almost free (case of beer) red oak that my buddy cut,loaded and delivered yesterday. All with his MS180 with a 14"bar.


----------



## svk

Morning guys

“Snowstorm” is starting this morning. I use quotes because the weather channels so grossly over predict weather accumulations these days. 

The house is a disaster after the holidays so I’m going to do some cleaning once a few helpers wake up. Potentially having a few kids over later for sledding.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Looks like this is the scrounging thread with all the wood pics.


I almost feel guilty posting in the Scrounging firewood thread maybe we should start a "Gifted firewood" or "Delivered firewood" thread. Or even a "Sit back and drink beer while firewood is brought to me" thread.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> That's a lot of money for a wheelbarrow. Looks really handy for landscapers or maybe masons.


I had to pass on one that looks pretty similar but the tires on the back are the same size as the front and it's 4wd, couldn't afford the $800 at the time. You know what they say about hindsight .



Lee192233 said:


> The Kubota is a MX6000, 60 hp. It's about the same size as my NH 2120 but with almost 20 more hp and a hydro trans. It should have no problem running my 74" snowblower. The NH did well until around 10-12" of wet snow. The first pass was a pain. Snow would pile up, stop, slow rpms, drive forward, slow rpms, reverse and rev it up to pto rpm again before getting back into the snow. Then I could take smaller bites as needed. I'm looking forward to the hydro trans with a true independent pto.
> Had a nice afternoon and dropped 2 more ash trees. I have the bigger logs stacked on willow logs and the less than 10" on a pile. I'll buck it to size later in winter or spring. I want to get as many on the ground this winter as I can. The trees are pretty solid yet, all had leaves last summer but I still am really careful with ash. Even when they're healthy the limbs are brittle. **** flies everywhere when they hit the ground. View attachment 951411
> 
> View attachment 951412
> 
> Good luck getting your landscaping done, you're definitely racing the freeze now. I can't imagine this warm weather holding on much longer.


Looks like you had a productive day, and a nice time with your helper .
I did the same, my helper is now taller than me by a couple inches. I don't doubt he'll hit 6' by 16, maybe 15.
That's a nice size tractor, mine are subcompacts, a b2620 and an L3800, they sure are handy.
Big snowblower! It's amazing how much more power it takes to run them when they get that big.
A hydro trans is a real time saver, I wouldn't want anything else for the work I do. The only thing is it would be nice to have cruise control on my L3800 so when I was brush hogging or tilling I could set it at a more consistent ground speed. 
Those ash do like to blow up when they hit, it's nice in the woods, not so nice when it's in a yard and you have to clean up the mess. Will you be milling any of it, it makes nice lumber.
We got about 3" last night. I moved everything I could into the pole barn to keep the snow off it. Looks like we'll be stacking lumber onto my trailer so we can move it outside, that will get the inside cleaned up so I can grade in there until the snow melts. It's already 35 out, hoping it melts soon.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yes, that's the "chairy" that needs to come down. It's losing branches now so shouldn't wait another year.
> 
> I'm not sure anything is dry enough to burn now but I'll check a few splits tomorrow. Might be nice to stack a couple cords for February sales when it's cold, fuel prices are high, and everyone is out of wood. You're not helping me to say no to more logs tomorrow.


Looks pretty easy to me, but many times they do when you're sitting on the couch . Let me know when works for you and I'll see if I can't bring the boy down with me. Many hands makes...
I would certainly set something aside if there is anything that could be burned sooner, I think many will be wanting wood later in the season as you said too. I figure there are a lot of people at home still this yr, why not toss a few rounds/ splits on the fire to save a buck since they are there all day.
If you need to say no, say no, but remember you can always have a big bonfire if needed to make the pile smaller .


----------



## farmer steve

Getting a little bit of snow this morning. Rain the rest of the week. The rest of the ash log I was cutting last week was stihl in the woods and with rain coming it would be a muddy mess to get it. Just a tad over 25' long. Cut it into 3, 8' sections and got it home to the pile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> the weather channels so grossly over predict weather accumulations these days.



We surprisingly had a forecast go the other way a couple weeks ago, got three times the snow in the mountains as predicted.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, for once in a Blue Moon I have what's left of a scrounge. This is the 5-6 dump truck loads of Black Cherry I got a few months back. Almost finished. I might have made it today, but it's COLD and raining. I was OK till I came in, now don't want to go back out. Got the chills and can't get warm. Maybe if I put long pants and a jacket on it would help. I just start sweating and take it all back off as I start working.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Well, for once in a Blue Moon I have what's left of a scrounge. This is the 5-6 dump truck loads of Black Cherry I got a few months back. Almost finished. I might have made it today, but it's COLD and raining. I was OK till I came in, now don't want to go back out. Got the chills and can't get warm. Maybe if I put long pants and a jacket on it would help. I just start sweating and take it all back off as I start working.


I need a load like that for my woodworking . Most cherry I get is small and knarly so it’s smoker wood


----------



## SS396driver

Moved about 30 wheelbarrow loads of oak today with some hickory thrown in . To close of quarters for the FEL


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> I need a load like that for my woodworking . Most cherry I get is small and knarly so it’s smoker wood


Let me know what you need/want if you come to Carlisle this summer. Plenty on dad's farm to cut.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> Let me know what you need/want if you come to Carlisle this summer. Plenty on dad's farm to cut.


Thanks for the offer. But not Kean on loading up the old trucks


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Good eats at the K residence tonight.
> View attachment 951165


Looks delicious. I smoked a 12 pound prim rib and since the smoker was out did 20 lbs of chicken thighs that I vac sealed and froze for dinners and lunches .


----------



## mountainguyed67

This is the type of cherry tree I’m aware of, I’m guessing you on here are talking about completely different trees that don’t produce fruit. Must be an Eastern thing.


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Moved about 30 wheelbarrow loads of oak today with some hickory thrown in .


Did someone say wheelbarrow? 

I had to upgrade today to Wheelbarrow 2.0.


And load 21 appeared (pine, I know).


Then 22 and 23.




I know you guys were all rooting for me, but I had to call it quits. The last load he tried to dump in the low section of the yard - it was just too soft once he got off the driveway. So until I process more or the ground freezes I'm not taking any more.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Did someone say wheelbarrow?
> 
> I had to upgrade today to Wheelbarrow 2.0.
> View attachment 951570
> 
> And load 21 appeared (pine, I know).
> View attachment 951571
> 
> Then 22 and 23.
> View attachment 951589
> 
> View attachment 951588
> 
> I know you guys were all rooting for me, but I had to call it quits. The last load he tried to dump in the low section of the yard - it was just too soft once he got off the driveway. So until I process more or the ground freezes I'm not taking any more.


Got to know when enough is enough I reckon. Sure was easy pickins tho!!


----------



## bob kern

Keep threatening to get a 4 wheeler but they are so high I’m tempted to get an older Jeep. Thinking future repairs too. I hear repairs costs on 4 wheelers are insane. Not settled yet tho. A 4 wheeler would sure be more nimble and quick.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the type of cherry tree I’m aware of, I’m guessing you on here are talking about completely different trees that don’t produce fruit. Must be an Eastern thing.
> 
> View attachment 951586
> 
> View attachment 951587





https://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=prse2


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the type of cherry tree I’m aware of, I’m guessing you on here are talking about completely different trees that don’t produce fruit. Must be an Eastern thing.
> 
> View attachment 951586
> 
> View attachment 951587


These were 5 field grown Black Cherry, the stump on the big one was almost 4' across, and they were in the 60-70' tall range.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Keep threatening to get a 4 wheeler but they are so high I’m tempted to get an older Jeep.


I kinda fell into this one. Buddy took it on trade for his boat and made me a deal. It is super clean, came with a plow, and the size is just right as about the smallest 4x4 they sold. I got it for the kids, not for firewood duty though. I said I got it for the kids! It's for the kids!!


----------



## rarefish383

What do you do with Noodles? These are just the fluffy noodles I caught on a tarp that were on the lawn. All of the splitter scraps made two 4X5' trailer loads down to the fire pit.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the type of cherry tree I’m aware of, I’m guessing you on here are talking about completely different trees that don’t produce fruit. Must be an Eastern thing.
> 
> View attachment 951586
> 
> View attachment 951587


The cherry I was talking is wild black cherry . Fruit is edible but it grows to very large tree . There are plenty of them on the property I cut but I wont take down a healthy tree . So its usually small ones that the town cut alongside the road or damaged by a blowdown .


----------



## Lee192233

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the type of cherry tree I’m aware of, I’m guessing you on here are talking about completely different trees that don’t produce fruit. Must be an Eastern thing.
> 
> View attachment 951586
> 
> View attachment 951587




This is what they are referring to. It's Black Cherry that gets to about 70 ft tall.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Keep threatening to get a 4 wheeler but they are so high I’m tempted to get an older Jeep. Thinking future repairs too. I hear repairs costs on 4 wheelers are insane. Not settled yet tho. A 4 wheeler would sure be more nimble and quick.



Why do you guys call quads by a name that was already taken? Four Wheeler magazine started in 1962, and it’s about Jeep, Landcruiser, Scout, Blazer, pickups, etc. I’m in a 4WD club with “Four Wheelers“ in the name, it’s referring to the people who drive Jeeps, Toyota’s, etc. Interesting, the differences we have in our country.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Black Cherry that gets to about 70 ft tall.



Wow! We have nothing like that here. We do have orchards of Peaches, plums, nectarines, apricots, and cherries in the valley though. As well as citrus and other crops.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m not picking on you guys for being different, I just like to learn stuff.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why do you guys call quads by a name that was already taken? Four Wheeler magazine started in 1962, and it’s about Jeep, Landcruiser, Scout, Blazer, pickups, etc. I’m in a 4WD club with “Four Wheelers“ in the name, it’s referring to the people who drive Jeeps, Toyota’s, etc. Interesting, the differences we have in our country.
> 
> View attachment 951599


Well there are 2wd and 4wd quads . I have a 2wd quad and all cars and trucks are called 4 wheelers to us motorcyclists


----------



## Lionsfan

bob kern said:


> Keep threatening to get a 4 wheeler but they are so high I’m tempted to get an older Jeep. Thinking future repairs too. I hear repairs costs on 4 wheelers are insane. Not settled yet tho. A 4 wheeler would sure be more nimble and quick.


If you're talking about transportation and pulling reasonable loads, 4-wheelers are super reliable with very low cost of ownership.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> What do you do with Noodles?


A lot of people want them for mulch, composting, or animal bedding. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Mark, my upstate property is mostly Black Cherry and Ash, so if you need some Black Cherry let me know, the storms knock trees down on a regular basis.

Wild Black Cherry cherries are much smaller, but the bears love em, they go around and pick them up like vacuum cleaners! Almost always find cherry pits in their droppings.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Mark, my upstate property is mostly Black Cherry and Ash, so if you need some Black Cherry let me know, the storms knock trees down on a regular basis.
> 
> Wild Black Cherry cherries are much smaller, but the bears love em, they go around and pick them up like vacuum cleaners! Almost always find cherry pits in their droppings.


That would be doable . Sometime when its warm though


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> I need a load like that for my woodworking . Most cherry I get is small and knarly so it’s smoker wood


I gave my neighbor in WV two nice saw logs. I think he has a Woodland Pro band saw.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m not picking on you guys for being different, I just like to learn stuff.


Like Mark said, truckers refer to all cars and light trucks as 4 wheelers. Like, "I just runned over a four wheeler! Hope it didn't knock any of my Christmas lights off ma bumper".


----------



## benz66

svk said:


> Had a fun afternoon shooting guns with my son and bringing little girl for her first trip to the cabin. Made it in with the truck and street tires but it’s not going to be long before that’s not an option
> 
> View attachment 951434
> View attachment 951435
> View attachment 951436
> View attachment 951437


----------



## benz66

svk said:


> Had a fun afternoon shooting guns with my son and bringing little girl for her first trip to the cabin. Made it in with the truck and street tires but it’s not going to be long before that’s not an option
> 
> View attachment 951434
> View attachment 951435
> View attachment 951436
> View attachment 951437


Nice Savage 24. Best critter gitter/table filler made. Is it 20/22wmr?


----------



## cantoo

Haven't been back to the bush in awhile. We've had several real high wind speed storms since I've been back there. Lots of deadfall ash all over the place. Leaners all over the place too. It started to get windy as I was finishing so I figured it was a good time to leave the bush. There are sections of blown out tops hanging from trees everywhere. I've been cutting ash in here for about 8 years now, I can't imagine what other bushes that haven't been cut around here look like. The big ash that were blown over have very small root balls and most are rotted. There might be a few saw logs but most have pretty dark heartwood. It's still not frozen out so just cutting down and piling in the landings for now. Have to wait for steady really cold weather to haul home thru the corn stubble. Does anyone know what kind of tree my saw is sitting on ? It's also the one of the closeup log picture and the rotting leaning one. Elm?


----------



## svk

benz66 said:


> Nice Savage 24. Best critter gitter/table filler made. Is it 20/22wmr?


30-30 x 20 gauge. I just put the scope on it a couple weeks ago. 

We’ve killed oodles of grouse with it but nothing larger than a fox with the top barrel.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I kinda fell into this one. Buddy took it on trade for his boat and made me a deal. It is super clean, came with a plow, and the size is just right as about the smallest 4x4 they sold. I got it for the kids, not for firewood duty though. I said I got it for the kids! It's for the kids!!


Right for the kids. I was sure that’s why you got it!!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> 30-30 x 20 gauge. I just put the scope on it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> We’ve killed oodles of grouse with it but nothing larger than a fox with the top barrel.


I had one in 222 over 20 Ga 3" mag. Regret that I got rid of it, but you were not allowed to hunt anything with it in NY!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I had one in 222 over 20 Ga 3" mag. Regret that I got rid of it, but you were not allowed to hunt anything with it in NY!


I had two of these. At one time ther were $200 guns. Now they are $800 guns!!! The other one was nicer with case hardening colors .


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why do you guys call quads by a name that was already taken? Four Wheeler magazine started in 1962, and it’s about Jeep, Landcruiser, Scout, Blazer, pickups, etc. I’m in a 4WD club with “Four Wheelers“ in the name, it’s referring to the people who drive Jeeps, Toyota’s, etc. Interesting, the differences we have in our country.
> 
> View attachment 951599


It keeps changing around here quads started out as four wheelers but someone decided that wasn’t cool enough and started calling them quads. I think they have yet another new name now but I am not hip enough to be up on it! Lol


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why do you guys call quads by a name that was already taken? Four Wheeler magazine started in 1962, and it’s about Jeep, Landcruiser, Scout, Blazer, pickups, etc. I’m in a 4WD club with “Four Wheelers“ in the name, it’s referring to the people who drive Jeeps, Toyota’s, etc. Interesting, the differences we have in our country.
> 
> View attachment 951599


I do agree too that it’s funny how region to region things are called different names. 
we have a couple fellas on here that are in to snow mobiles or at least I thing that’s what they are referring to. This Indiana boy clearly doesn’t know “sled lingo” lol


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> I had to pass on one that looks pretty similar but the tires on the back are the same size as the front and it's 4wd, couldn't afford the $800 at the time. You know what they say about hindsight .


I've kicked myself many times over things like that. I found a newer NH skid loader on CL with a blown engine. I think he wanted 10k for it IIRC. I waffled on it for half a day, called him and found out he had just got off the phone with a guy from IN who was coming to pick it up for asking price. 


chipper1 said:


> Looks like you had a productive day, and a nice time with your helper .
> I did the same, my helper is now taller than me by a couple inches. I don't doubt he'll hit 6' by 16, maybe 15.


I love having him in the woods with me. He can put the chokers on logs, throw splits, drag brush and just keep me company. I think this one will outgrow my 6'4" self. He's 8, 4'9" and 105 lbs. He can almost beat my wife arm wrestling already.


chipper1 said:


> That's a nice size tractor, mine are subcompacts, a b2620 and an L3800, they sure are handy.
> Big snowblower! It's amazing how much more power it takes to run them when they get that big.
> A hydro trans is a real time saver, I wouldn't want anything else for the work I do. The only thing is it would be nice to have cruise control on my L3800 so when I was brush hogging or tilling I could set it at a more consistent ground speed.


It is perfect for what I do. Doesn't tear up the yard too badly with the R4 implement tires. Yeah the big snowblowers take a bit to run, my biggest problem with the NH was keeping the proper feed rate/ground speed to keep the blower loaded up. Loving the hydro so far, love it for loaded work. The cruise control is really nice for brush hogging.


chipper1 said:


> Those ash do like to blow up when they hit, it's nice in the woods, not so nice when it's in a yard and you have to clean up the mess. Will you be milling any of it, it makes nice lumber.


I have 3 more that I have to drop on our lawn but the ground needs to freeze first. I'm dreading all the raking. The trees I've taken downtime last couple weeks have been from an old field edge so they're all destined for firewood. Don't want to risk wrecking a band saw blade. I'm definitely going to have some milled from some dandy 24-30" DBH trees that I have in the woods. Everything I make in the future is going to be made with ash. I like how it looks.


chipper1 said:


> We got about 3" last night. I moved everything I could into the pole barn to keep the snow off it. Looks like we'll be stacking lumber onto my trailer so we can move it outside, that will get the inside cleaned up so I can grade in there until the snow melts. It's already 35 out, hoping it melts soon.


We got about 3" as well. Just enough to make a mess. It's almost all melted already. Looks like 2-4" tonight with rain mixed in at times. I wish it'd just snow and stay cold.


----------



## agreb12

Talked to a friend of a friend who does tree service on the side. He said he'd be willing to drop off logs when he is in the area as he "hates firewood". Is this common? Will I end up seeing any?


----------



## bob kern

agreb12 said:


> Talked to a friend of a friend who does tree service on the side. He said he'd be willing to drop off logs when he is in the area as he "hates firewood". Is this common? Will I end up seeing any?


Maybe more than you need!


----------



## djg james

Is there a risk of spreading EAB by cutting Ash firewood?


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Is there a risk of spreading EAB by cutting Ash firewood?


If you’re not moving it more than 50 mi there probably isn’t much spreading left to be done.


----------



## H-Ranch

agreb12 said:


> Talked to a friend of a friend who does tree service on the side. He said he'd be willing to drop off logs when he is in the area as he "hates firewood". Is this common? Will I end up seeing any?


Possibly, but it could be a year from now and on his schedule, not yours. This is about half of what I got delivered to me from a tree service in the last 10 days. Oh, and you might have to take some lesser quality wood to get some good stuff.


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> If you’re not moving it more than 50 mi there probably isn’t much spreading left to be done.


Yea, that's kind of what I thought. These are all local trees that I'll be cutting up and I don't take any Ash into the State Parks I camp at. The one I do camp at has dead Ash all over and the park people are cutting them down and burning them. Still, I don't take any.


----------



## agreb12

Thanks for the input. Hoping it works out, but I expect it'll be spring before I see any.


----------



## djg james

This tree guy has the Ash all piled up on the burn pile and has a rock road close so I'll be cutting periodically before he lights the fire. More for exercise that need of wood (lol). I just hate to see good wood go to waste. Still, I'll show some restraint so I don't get more than I can use in the coming years. Other wise, it will rot and be wasted anyway.


----------



## MustangMike

The trouble with government ... they implement the 50 mi rule on Ash in NYS to prevent the spread of EAB, but now that it is all over the State the rule no longer makes sense ... but government never removes a rule, they just keep making them!

It is also illegal for me to bring firewood into CT, which is about 5 miles away!

Luckily, I have a wood source in CT.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> The trouble with government ... they implement the 50 mi rule on Ash in NYS to prevent the spread of EAB, but now that it is all over the State the rule no longer makes sense ... but government never removes a rule, they just keep making them!
> 
> It is also illegal for me to bring firewood into CT, which is about 5 miles away!
> 
> Luckily, I have a wood source in CT.


Don’t think they enforce it anymore. I have the forms somewhere to transport wood . Had to fill it out before you left the wood lot . Starting and ending point. Had one DEP cop pull me over years ago . Had the form filled out he googled the addresses and it came out to 55 miles . He said he was going to write me a summons . Told him it’s as the crow flies not the roads . It was 35 in a straight line . Told him I don’t think the Ash borers use Ubers to go from tree to tree. He laughed and said have a nice day


----------



## MustangMike

It is good that most of them no longer enforce it, BUT THEY CAN, so the rule should be removed.

Someone should not be allowed to ruin your day because they woke up on the wrong side of the bed!


----------



## JustJeff

Yeah. Is it still ok to beat your wife with a stick smaller than your thumb? Lol

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

JustJeff said:


> Yeah. Is it still ok to beat your wife with a stick smaller than your thumb? Lol
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


You try it first and let us know!!!


----------



## woodfarmer

Trying to swing these Ash all into the fence row so there’s less cleanup and miss the big maple. Almost success had to use big red.


----------



## rarefish383

agreb12 said:


> Talked to a friend of a friend who does tree service on the side. He said he'd be willing to drop off logs when he is in the area as he "hates firewood". Is this common? Will I end up seeing any?


Yes, it's the norm. We were a fourth generation licensed and insured family owned business, no fly by night part time job. We hated firewood. Back in the 80's we were getting $85 per man hour for normal removals and trimming. 3 or 4 man crew. We were getting $100 per cord. The only way to make money in wood was to have big processors and pretty much do nothing but wood. I liked playing with wood and asked my Dad if we could put on a wood crew. He said if I could come up with a way to make more money with a wood crew than we made with the tree crews he would do it and let me run it. Basically both crews needed the same size dump truck, both needed the same knuckle boom, tree crew needed a 16" chipper and the giant processor cost ten times what a chipper did. The tree crews were making $1500 to $2500 per day. A wood crew would have to move 10-15 cord a day to break even on the low end of the tree crews. Plus that would be moving the green wood right off the processor, no seasoning. Our wood and chip yard was 5 acres. Didn't have the room to store wood for a year that couldn't break even with our slowest tree crew. We had a local farmers market that we dumped most of our wood at for $50 a load. Our dumps were an F600's with 12' long by 6' high chipper boxes. My Dad said if he was going to put money into another crew, he would just put on another tree crew, and make MORE money. Not buy a lot of equipment to make less money. Can't fight the logic.


----------



## rarefish383

This is what the local tree service left me back in October. I took 11 fork loads of small lap wood up to my splitting are trying to help. The 3 man crew just laughed at me. They loaded and dumped the wood faster than I could tie a load down. Those Dingo's are incredible.


----------



## kyle1!

No need to scrounge the Dec 17 tornado left lots of destruction.


----------



## JustJeff

bob kern said:


> You try it first and let us know!!!


Are you kidding me! She'd take it away and whup me with it!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

kyle1! said:


> No need to scrounge the Dec 17 tornado left lots of destruction.


Our thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone who was affected by that terrible storm. 

Stay safe, wind damaged trees are the most dangerous.


----------



## 3000 FPS

woodfarmer said:


> Trying to swing these Ash all into the fence row so there’s less cleanup and miss the big maple. Almost success had to use big red.View attachment 951815
> View attachment 951816
> View attachment 951817
> View attachment 951818


Yep I am liking big red for sure.


----------



## ArchieBennett

So just because many of you guys would appreciate it... Speaking of Wild Black Cherries - We have a property we have been thinning in our spare time for fire wood that is largely Wild Cherry trees that, because of the density of the woods, produces straight limbless stems to about 60 feet where they start to branch out to relatively small tops. Those that must go, but are too small (or cracked from wind twist) for sawing become pretty spectacular firewood specimens. Drop em, buck em, and turn each round into several primo straight easy stacking sticks of firewood that dries in a summer! If you don't know what these trees are, you are missing out. It does not get much better...


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I can't imagine what other bushes that haven't been cut around here look like.


Pretty bad.
We have a lot of it in the river valley here, it's a mess.
Hard to get a good picture down in there because of the brush on the road, but "you get the picture" lol.


----------



## MustangMike

I know you guys love pics, but these don't really do the place justice! This was one of the few places you can see across!

This is where I hunted yesterday on NYS land. I'm on top of a ridge, taking pics across the valley. My truck is parked off the road down below.

The road is 400', the top of the ridge is 1,200'.

I did see a tail, was only about 60 yds away! I was beat climbing up the ridge, and was just about to place my butt on a rock when I saw the tail.

There is about 4" of leaves on the ground, and it is so steep that even on the diagonally cut old logging trails, you have to be careful you don't just slide down. I think the deer are all up top because not many hunters make it up there.

I used to go up with 2 - 5 hunters, and we would push to each other, but none of them can do it anymore, so it was just me. There are also several hiking paths up there that never used to be there (they access them from the other side, so they don't have to climb, they just come across the ridge). Was happy to see something, but it is tough to get them up there.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I know you guys love pics, but these don't really do the place justice! This was one of the few places you can see across!
> 
> This is where I hunted yesterday on NYS land. I'm on top of a ridge, taking pics across the valley. My truck is parked off the road down below.
> 
> The road is 400', the top of the ridge is 1,200'.
> 
> I did see a tail, was only about 60 yds away! I was beat climbing up the ridge, and was just about to place my butt on a rock when I saw the tail.
> 
> There is about 4" of leaves on the ground, and it is so steep that even on the diagonally cut old logging trails, you have to be careful you don't just slide down. I think the deer are all up top because not many hunters make it up there.
> 
> I used to go up with 2 - 5 hunters, and we would push to each other, but none of them can do it anymore, so it was just me. There are also several hiking paths up there that never used to be there (they access them from the other side, so they don't have to climb, they just come across the ridge). Was happy to see something, but it is tough to get them up there.


Sure the hike up got your heart rate up a bit.
Great views. What's the knoll in the second picture not too far off.


----------



## rarefish383

ArchieBennett said:


> So just because many of you guys would appreciate it... Speaking of Wild Black Cherries - We have a property we have been thinning in our spare time for fire wood that is largely Wild Cherry trees that, because of the density of the woods, produces straight limbless stems to about 60 feet where they start to branch out to relatively small tops. Those that must go, but are too small (or cracked from wind twist) for sawing become pretty spectacular firewood specimens. Drop em, buck em, and turn each round into several primo straight easy stacking sticks of firewood that dries in a summer! If you don't know what these trees are, you are missing out. It does not get much better...


My cousin still owns the family business and can get all the wood he wants dumped in his splitting area free. He’s came over and got 4 pickup loads of short cut offs and splitter scraps. It does not get any better. My neighbors love when I burn it. Makes the whole neighborhood smell sweet.


----------



## Valpen

MustangMike said:


> I had one in 222 over 20 Ga 3" mag. Regret that I got rid of it, but you were not allowed to hunt anything with it in NY!


We have a .22LR/.410 my father shorted to 18" with a receiver sight at camp in upstate NY. It is decent survival gun, as it weighs nothing, is accurate, and with slugs og buckshot can handle anything NYS can offer, and the .22 is great for small stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> What's the knoll in the second picture not too far off.


Don't know that it has a name, but I often use it as a landmark when I'm coming down (if visibility is good).

It is right on the border of Patterson NY and Sherman CT and is about 1,300 ft.

It is weird up on the top of the ridge. Very rocky with Blueberry plants, Mountain Laurel and lots of Chestnut Oak trees. There is a steep 50 ft deep gorge along the top with a small stream that runs SW along the ridge, then turns SE and goes downhill to Haviland Hollow Road and into Haviland Hollow Brook, which flows into the 6,000 acre Great Swamp.

It may sound easy to follow the stream down, but when it turns off the ridge there is a small waterfall, and you will not climb down it. You will also have to go back quite a ways to make your way out of the gorge. You have to be a good distance from the stream to find a suitable place to descend, it gets very steep.

If you want to go across the ridge, you have to pick your route carefully. You will not go up or down a lot of the vertical drops.

With all the Blueberry plants, leaves and dead branches, it is almost impossible to move quietly.






About The Great Swamp | Friends of the Great Swamp







frogs-ny.org


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> My cousin still owns the family business and can get all the wood he wants dumped in his splitting area free. He’s came over and got 4 pickup loads of short cut offs and splitter scraps. It does not get any better. My neighbors love when I burn it. Makes the whole neighborhood smell sweet.


Isn’t it funny the effect the smell of a fire has in people including me!! I also love to watch as people come in to our home. One by one without fail once they see the wood stove, they make a bee line to and settle in for a warm up. It’s just irresistible. That’s where I head for the first 20 minutes after being out in the cold! Give me my chair , a cup of coffee and pretend I don’t exist for a few minutes!!


----------



## TRTermite

bob kern said:


> Isn’t it funny the effect the smell of a fire has in people including me!! I also love to watch as people come in to our home. One by one without fail once they see the wood stove, they make a bee line to and settle in for a warm up. It’s just irresistible. That’s where I head for the first 20 minutes after being out in the cold! Give me my chair , a cup of coffee and pretend I don’t exist for a few minutes!!


My Friend (76Yrs AT the time) stopped by to see me and I was in a shed looking for something. It was a damp chilly day and I watched as he backed up against a Round Oak style wood stove. He had his hands behind his back trying to get warm, I told him "That stove isn't hooked up" His face flushed a bit so I guess a stove doesn't need to be warm to warm you up...


----------



## turnkey4099

bob kern said:


> Isn’t it funny the effect the smell of a fire has in people including me!! I also love to watch as people come in to our home. One by one without fail once they see the wood stove, they make a bee line to and settle in for a warm up. It’s just irresistible. That’s where I head for the first 20 minutes after being out in the cold! Give me my chair , a cup of coffee and pretend I don’t exist for a few minutes!!



Yep, When my mother would visit it was instant over to the stove back up and hoist the skirt a bit.


----------



## muddstopper

this guy had better stick to night time feeding. I have seen him in the daytime several times, but he dont stand still long.


----------



## muddstopper

He got brothers too.


----------



## MustangMike

That is a lot of nice bucks all in one place this late in the season!


----------



## old CB

Boulder County will soon be in the news. Never seen wind like this. Fire everywhere.

We're good at the moment where we live in the hills, but all hell is going on down below.


----------



## muddstopper

MustangMike said:


> That is a lot of nice bucks all in one place this late in the season!


Those pics where took in Oct, but I saw big boy and his big 6point brother together a couple weeks ago in broad daylite. I pulled the trigger twice on the 6pter and gun snapped twice. I have pulled the bullets on all those reloads. Those pics are 30yrds from my reloading shed. I have seen the 8 ,two 6's, a 5 a 4 and a button buck together and probably 40 does in the field across the road. Been 4 does killed where those bucks are standing this year. I dumped the last of my corn out yesterday. Just have to wait until next year. Unless I catch them in my wifes flower bed, then all bets are off.


----------



## 3000 FPS

old CB said:


> Boulder County will soon be in the news. Never seen wind like this. Fire everywhere.
> 
> We're good at the moment where we live in the hills, but all hell is going on down below.


I was just reading about this. Grass fire from power lines that got blown down. Spreading very fast because of the wind and they have already started evacuations and all aircraft have been grounded.


----------



## old CB

Yep, trees down all over the place. Had a hell of a time getting home from Lyons, north in the county.

I said "never seen winds like this." I have, of course, in storm conditions. But never before seen sustained 100+ mph winds under a clear blue sky.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Hang in there Old CB


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Yep, trees down all over the place. Had a hell of a time getting home from Lyons, north in the county.
> 
> I said "never seen winds like this." I have, of course, in storm conditions. But never before seen sustained 100+ mph winds under a clear blue sky.


Wow.


----------



## sundance

old CB said:


> Yep, trees down all over the place. Had a hell of a time getting home from Lyons, north in the county.
> 
> I said "never seen winds like this." I have, of course, in storm conditions. But never before seen sustained 100+ mph winds under a clear blue sky.


Sounds really ugly......be careful!


----------



## svk

Howdy gents. 

Hopefully wrapped up at work for the year today. I’ve got my daily driver warming up in my neighbors heated shop and I’m going to put the snow tires on it tomorrow and change the oil. Also need to make a dump run in the plow truck and take the girls to town for a little shopping. Then tomorrow night we’ll be doing a lot of eating, a little drinking, and watch some good movies to roll out of this bizarre year.


----------



## 3000 FPS

So far down there in Boulder Colo there have been around 580 homes lost.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I can see the smoke from where I live in Wyoming.


----------



## Logger nate

bob kern said:


> Give me my chair , a cup of coffee and pretend I don’t exist for a few minutes!!


Yes!


----------



## Logger nate

3000 FPS said:


> So far down there in Boulder Colo there have been around 580 homes lost.


Wow! That’s crazy, especially this time of year. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Jere39

Pretty frightening video on the news from Boulder. Hope everyone survives and builds back from this tragic end to 2021.

In much lighter news, I cut a couple more standing dead Red Oaks. These are very convenient sizes for my operation, right about 20" dbh, and much of the bark is loose . I admit this is a long video at almost 5 minutes, and I understand people are busy. I am not very good at editing video, so this is a start to finish felling - from pushing the start button on the GoPro to setting saw and felling ax on the stump after it is down:


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Last day of this bizarre year. All in all I’m happy where I’m at, now.


----------



## muddstopper

Got a question about screwdrivers. I have a drawer full of screwdrivers, all makes, brands, types, ect. What I dont have are any that are magnetic tipped worth a hoot. With my shaking hands, I have a hard time holding and starting small screws and I would like a screwdriver that holds, not halfway holds or almost holds, onto the screw while I try to stick it in its hole. Any good recommendations. I am wanting straight, phillips, torx, and the square Robertson type. A complete set would be nice. I have been searching Amazon, but I havent found a set that has all the different types in one set. Anybody got any leads, links, or knows someone that knows someone.


----------



## SimonHS

muddstopper said:


> What I dont have are any that are magnetic tipped worth a hoot.



Have you tried one of these?









Wera 073403 Star - Magnetizer / Demagnetizer


Wera Star - Magnetizer / Demagnetizer - best deals on German tools and high quality engineering. Free same day shipping available.




www.kctool.com


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Got a question about screwdrivers. I have a drawer full of screwdrivers, all makes, brands, types, ect. What I dont have are any that are magnetic tipped worth a hoot. With my shaking hands, I have a hard time holding and starting small screws and I would like a screwdriver that holds, not halfway holds or almost holds, onto the screw while I try to stick it in its hole. Any good recommendations. I am wanting straight, phillips, torx, and the square Robertson type. A complete set would be nice. I have been searching Amazon, but I havent found a set that has all the different types in one set. Anybody got any leads, links, or knows someone that knows someone.


I have a Stanley screwdriver that can accept any standard bit. The shaft is magnetized so the magnetism goes into the bit. Works real nice as you described.


----------



## muddstopper

SimonHS said:


> Have you tried one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wera 073403 Star - Magnetizer / Demagnetizer
> 
> 
> Wera Star - Magnetizer / Demagnetizer - best deals on German tools and high quality engineering. Free same day shipping available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kctool.com


I have used magnets before, but the magnetisim doesnt seem to last. But I want one.


svk said:


> I have a Stanley screwdriver that can accept any standard bit. The shaft is magnetized so the magnetism goes into the bit. Works real nice as you described.


I got a couple of those, works ok, but still not what I am looking for. I dont really want the bit type as I am always looking for the bits. Altho I will throw those bits in my drill in a heartbeat. I buy those TSC sets of bits everytime I go thru the discount isle. Cant have enough of those 1/4 and 5/16 driver bits. Kind of like 1/2in or 10mm wrenches, lay them down and they sprout legs and walk off.


----------



## Cricket

muddstopper said:


> I have used magnets before, but the magnetisim doesnt seem to last. But I want one.
> 
> I got a couple of those, works ok, but still not what I am looking for. I dont really want the bit type as I am always looking for the bits. Altho I will throw those bits in my drill in a heartbeat. I buy those TSC sets of bits everytime I go thru the discount isle. Cant have enough of those 1/4 and 5/16 driver bits. Kind of like 1/2in or 10mm wrenches, lay them down and they sprout legs and walk off.


"lay them down and they sprout legs and walk off"

This. I own four (at least) - I know where the one on the side of the fridge is.


----------



## Lee192233

My oldest and I got a quick hunt in this morning.


----------



## SS396driver

Last Wednesday after I got my tires went to see the dealer I bought my dump trailer to see if I could get some pallets . Grabbed some with the truck he told me to bring the trailer next time and he would load both it and the truck with the fork lift . He’s inundated with them to expensive for the companies to haul back so they buy new.

Real nice ones too made from pressure treaded 2x4s and 5/4 PT decking


----------



## Ryan A

What do you do with them? Stack wood?


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Last Wednesday after I got my tires went to see the dealer I bought my dump trailer to see if I could get some pallets . Grabbed some with the truck he told me to bring the trailer next time and he would load both it and the truck with the fork lift . He’s inundated with them to expensive for the companies to haul back so they buy new.
> 
> Real nice ones too made from pressure treaded 2x4s and 5/4 PT decking View attachment 952621
> View attachment 952622
> View attachment 952623


Back when I was on the night shift at UPS, we were shooting the breeze. My friend said his brother drove a tractor trailer for a living. Started at 6 in the morning til 2 in the afternoon. Ever loading dock he went to he asked if he could have the pallets? There was a factory that rebuilt them. They got me the info, and with my UPS connections, next thing you know, I was getting paid to haul them away on one end, and selling them on the other. I got $2 each if they were rebuildable, and $3.50 if the were perfect. When you took a load in the owner would give you a ticket with the amount she owed you. Next day you turn in the ticket and she paid in cash. My friend said his brother made more scrounging pallets than on his real job. I didn’t believe him til I started doing it. I paid my 95 Sonoma off in a few months. I got a contract with Radio Shack, Jamesway, and Southern States, to haul theirs away. Then they started asking for my Business License # and tax #. I was stressing out about IRS busting me. Figured I go legit. Next time I went in she asked if I would take a check for what she owed me, they were closing shop the next day. I called around to the other pallet places but they only gave $.50 a pallet and were 35 miles out of the way. That was one wave I’d like to ride again!


----------



## SS396driver

Ryan A said:


> What do you do with them? Stack wood?


Yup keeps the firewood off the ground


----------



## Jeffkrib

Happy new year scroungers, a bit early for some I know but it is already new year here.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Back when I was on the night shift at UPS, we were shooting the breeze. My friend said his brother drove a tractor trailer for a living. Started at 6 in the morning til 2 in the afternoon. Ever loading dock he went to he asked if he could have the pallets? There was a factory that rebuilt them. They got me the info, and with my UPS connections, next thing you know, I was getting paid to haul them away on one end, and selling them on the other. I got $2 each if they were rebuildable, and $3.50 if the were perfect. When you took a load in the owner would give you a ticket with the amount she owed you. Next day you turn in the ticket and she paid in cash. My friend said his brother made more scrounging pallets than on his real job. I didn’t believe him til I started doing it. I paid my 95 Sonoma off in a few months. I got a contract with Radio Shack, Jamesway, and Southern States, to haul theirs away. Then they started asking for my Business License # and tax #. I was stressing out about IRS busting me. Figured I go legit. Next time I went in she asked if I would take a check for what she owed me, they were closing shop the next day. I called around to the other pallet places but they only gave $.50 a pallet and were 35 miles out of the way. That was one wave I’d like to ride again!


There's a pallet recycle place about 40 miles from here . But I'm not interested in doing it . Just take what I need


----------



## MustangMike

Happy New Year everyone.

Have a healthy and happy!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Pallet place down the road from me grinds the old ones and dyes them for mulch. They make piles of new pallets there


----------



## Jeffkrib

Apparently there’s a world wide shortage of pallets at the moment. I read an article a few years ago that the biggest reusable pallet company is Chep, they have 600 million pallets in circulation at any time. Amazingly they are an Australian company.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Apparently there’s a world wide shortage of pallets at the moment. I read an article a few years ago that the biggest reusable pallet company is Chep, they have 600 million pallets in circulation at any time. Amazingly they are an Australian company.



I think Chep's slogan is "Chep, we make the heaviest pallets in the world!"
They sure are beasty .

Happy new yr everyone.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy new year my fellow wood scroungers! May 2022 bring cords of ash, hickory, locust, cherry, oak and of course .... Spruce! May your axes and chains stay sharp and saws run well!

New year's Eve was the hottest on record here, the mild spell continues for a week maybe. V no need to fire the stove at all although I did for a few hours in the evening, seemed wrong not to!


----------



## Logger nate

Happy New Year!


----------



## MustangMike

That is cold! Very mild here today, but supposed to get colder tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Happy new year! -25 on the house in the sun, I’ve seen friends posting over -40.

Going to put the other wheels on my truck and change the oil. It’s been warning in my neighbors shop since Thursday evening.


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year to all !!!

45F up here in Igloo .


----------



## old CB

Five degrees here--we finally have winter!--with maybe 10" snow that's just now tapering off. Nice here.

Not so nice for the countless people who burned out nearby. Jeez what a mess.


----------



## dancan




----------



## old CB

The tinfoil hat brigade has emerged to explain Thursday’s tragedy in Boulder County. Following an article in the Denver Post—headline: *Marshall fire explained: How we got 115 mph winds in Boulder County on a December winter day*
several comments appeared. But here’s the best one from the whoopdedoo crowd: “An engineered wildfire event. Ionosphere heaters to create the high winds in order to propel the fire. Land and structures covered in aluminum (fire accelerant) from stratospheric aerosol injection. And then a fire that "maybe" started because of downed power lines. The three ingredients required to make this horrific tragedy happen. And then in come the disaster capitalists. So, look for shopping centers and office parks where once stood family neighborhoods. Hold accountable the weather engineers those who do this. But, I know none of you will, because you think it's all a conspiracy theory.”

By the way, investigation shows no downed power lines (the initially assumed start to the fire), so we’ll likely never know how this thing kicked off. It started in grasslands, so no trees to knock down power lines. But put 100 mph wind behind grass fire and it’s unimaginably ferocious.


----------



## Marine5068

LondonNeil said:


> Looking chilly there, it looks nice.
> 
> How has autumn been for everyone? Other than about one week it's been mild here, a bit damp but very mild. I reckon I've burnt about 25% less than normal so far.


Autumn in Ontario was warm and wet. Our winter is very warm so far too. 
+2C here right now. Not much snow yet either. Maybe 6" on the ground with another storm bringing another 6 tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Marine5068

Logger nate said:


> Happy New Year!View attachment 952859


That's got to be towards mid of the continent right now. 
I know Calgary was at -50C lately.


----------



## dancan

No snow here , we had 2 snow events so far but they were very short lived .


----------



## muddstopper

Last year we had a white Christmas, this year rain and mud. Got both doors open now with the ceiling fan on. Inside the house its 75 and I am considering turning on the AC.


----------



## Logger nate

Marine5068 said:


> That's got to be towards mid of the continent right now.
> I know Calgary was at -50C lately.


Ideehoo


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Last Wednesday after I got my tires went to see the dealer I bought my dump trailer to see if I could get some pallets . Grabbed some with the truck he told me to bring the trailer next time and he would load both it and the truck with the fork lift . He’s inundated with them to expensive for the companies to haul back so they buy new.
> 
> Real nice ones too made from pressure treaded 2x4s and 5/4 PT decking View attachment 952621
> View attachment 952622
> View attachment 952623


Would be nice to have PT pallets and that size, too.


----------



## djg james

Since we're posting hunting pics here (lol), I'll share one with you that may be of interest. We finally got migrators this week, and I harvested this duck yesterday. A Black Mallard (cross). Beautiful bird. I love the chestnut color. I thought they were rare, but I found out later that a Mallard will hump anything with webbed feet. When I was younger, I stupidly had a Black Mallard mounted thinking is was special. Didn't have the chest color of this one, but more like a Mallard Hen. Maybe some of you've already run across these mixes.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Since we're posting hunting pics here (lol), I'll share one with you that may be of interest. We finally got migrators this week, and I harvested this duck yesterday. A Black Mallard (cross). Beautiful bird. I love the chestnut color. I thought they were rare, but I found out later that a Mallard will hump anything with webbed feet. When I was younger, I stupidly had a Black Mallard mounted thinking is was special. Didn't have the chest color of this one, but more like a Mallard Hen. Maybe some of you've already run across these mixes.
> 
> View attachment 952921


Love the well used 870! Easily my favorite pump behind the Model 12.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Would be nice to have PT pallets and that size, too.


Hoping they last longer than the untreated pallets . I'm getting 20 tons of gravel for the upper drive and stacking area . That alone should help even the untreated last


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Love the well used 870! Easily my favorite pump behind the Model 12.


That's my first shotgun I bought used many years ago when I started duck hunting. It had a 30" Full choke barrel and coupled with lead loads, was deadly. I've tried to take care of it, but dings happen. That barrel, now is my turkey barrel. Since steel came out, I went with choke tube barrel.


----------



## MustangMike

My 870 is my favorite shotgun! Bought it new when I was 18 in 1970 (first gun I did not have to take a parent with me to buy).

Came with a 28" mod choke bead barrel that took ducks and grouse and won lots of turkey shoots.

More recently put a 28" vent rib poly choke barrel on it, and also used a Hastings rifled/cantilever barrel to take my Buck this year.


----------



## MustangMike

I stayed in my stand till dark tonight, it was the last day of deer hunting this year, and my last day in my 60s. Next year my age will start with a 7!

The 6" Spike I harvested a few weeks ago made it 6 years in a row I have taken deer (7 deer total), a personal best for me.

They include 2 with the Cross Bow, 3 with the MZ, one with a rifle and one with a shotgun. 2 does, a Spike, a 4 pt, a 7 pt and 2 - 8 pt bucks.

I guess it's not a bad way to go out of my 60s!

I'm hoping I will be just as good in my 70s! Fingers crossed!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Happy New Year!View attachment 952859


Yeah, but what was the humidity.
That's cold .
We were listening to the radio a bit ago and heard the woman saw single digits, I was like what did she say . The wife confirmed she said single digits, so I looked, nothing in the next week in the forecast, but Thursday they said a low of 11. You guys need to keep that stuff up north lol.

First scrounge of the yr, well sort of, cost me 35.
It's not new, but it's in much better shape than mine. Mine has some gnarly cracks in the tub that I've repaired with zip ties but broke them back open. The good thing is I made a "liner for it that should fit right in this one .
The things you see in it aren't the cracks, just some ivy or something like that.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Hoping they last longer than the untreated pallets . I'm getting 20 tons of gravel for the upper drive and stacking area . That alone should help even the untreated last


I switched over to gravel only ( several inches deep) 2 years ago and so far so good. No more pallets for me unless I start having issues. 
Has anyone done this long term?


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I stayed in my stand till dark tonight, it was the last day of deer hunting this year, and my last day in my 60s. Next year my age will start with a 7!
> 
> The 6" Spike I harvested a few weeks ago made it 6 years in a row I have taken deer (7 deer total), a personal best for me.
> 
> They include 2 with the Cross Bow, 3 with the MZ, one with a rifle and one with a shotgun. 2 does, a Spike, a 4 pt, a 7 pt and 2 - 8 pt bucks.
> 
> I guess it's not a bad way to go out of my 60s!
> 
> I'm hoping I will be just as good in my 70s! Fingers crossed!


I hope you have many more! And I hope I'm still duck hunting in my 70s. I don't deer hunt, but I love deer meat. My Brother bow hunts, but has come up short the last couple of years. He only has a small area to hunt. Want to send me some of your extra deer meat (hint-hint, ....just kidding).


----------



## old CB

In order to counter my usual lack of photo input here, I took the camera outside after I finished shoveling. Here's a view toward the woodshed 
the wood-hauler trailer on the left. Used it to haul scrounged stone Weds. & Thurs.--didn't photo any of that. Too busy shifting stone to hoist a camera.

Then a shot of our Aliner popup camper. This thing is so cool--unlike a typical popup trailer it erects in under a minute (plus a minute to crank down the rear stabilizer feet) and goes back to travel position in under a minute. I leave it in up position when not in use, so as to avoid longterm compression of the springs that push the top open. I had it down in travel position for several days this week, as Thursday's crazy wind was predicted and I did not want to risk seeing that thing blow downhill. Glad I did, as semis were blown off the road nearby.


Then on toward the wood supply. Under the canvas tarp (left) is what I'm currently burning this winter, wood that I processed in 2020.


Then a view of the full woodshed and the piles, right & left, of new harvest.

And last, a closer view of the woodshed. The light was very cool a little earlier, which sent me after the camera. Less spectacular here, but still a nice look. Either of those two upright rounds of Doug Fir in front make a nice seat at sundown to enjoy either my pipe or a glass of alcoholic cheer.


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> I switched over to gravel only ( several inches deep) 2 years ago and so far so good. No more pallets for me unless I start having issues.
> Has anyone done this long term?


In my yard, the gravel would sink into the soil and i'd be back to buried wood. It's now Winter and I've got wood that still needs to be stacked. Just waiting for me to get out there and block up my new pallets to keep them out of the mud. Hope it works for you though.


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> In order to counter my usual lack of photo input here, I took the camera outside after I finished shoveling. Here's a view toward the woodshed View attachment 952966
> the wood-hauler trailer on the left. Used it to haul scrounged stone Weds. & Thurs.--didn't photo any of that. Too busy shifting stone to hoist a camera.
> 
> Then a shot of our Aliner popup camper. This thing is so cool--unlike a typical popup trailer it erects in under a minute (plus a minute to crank down the rear stabilizer feet) and goes back to travel position in under a minute. I leave it in up position when not in use, so as to avoid longterm compression of the springs that push the top open. I had it down in travel position for several days this week, as Thursday's crazy wind was predicted and I did not want to risk seeing that thing blow downhill. Glad I did, as semis were blown off the road nearby.
> View attachment 952967
> 
> Then on toward the wood supply. Under the canvas tarp (left) is what I'm currently burning this winter, wood that I processed in 2020.
> View attachment 952969
> 
> Then a view of the full woodshed and the piles, right & left, of new harvest.
> View attachment 952970
> And last, a closer view of the woodshed. The light was very cool a little earlier, which sent me after the camera. Less spectacular here, but still a nice look. Either of those two upright rounds of Doug Fir in front make a nice seat at sundown to enjoy either my pipe or a glass of alcoholic cheer.


Man I hate that white stuff! But then in your neck of the woods, I don't think you can avoid it. I like that camper. I saw one recently for sale in my area, but I passed on it because I was afraid the side panels would not seal out rain well enough.


----------



## bob kern

I put number 2 down first then some smaller stuff that easier to walk on. The number 2’s do ok in these parts but I know soil is different place to place.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I put number 2 down first then some smaller stuff that easier to walk on.


Does that hold it together better Bob, sounds crappy to me .
Where's @Philbert when you need him lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Does that hold it together better Bob, sounds crappy to me .
> Where's @Philbert when you need him lol.


Good one!!! Round central In, number 2 Is great big stone about the size of a softball. 
Could try that method tho , aoc would give me a star on the frigerator for me recycling efforts!!!!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Good one!!! Round central In, number 2 Is great big stone about the size of a softball.
> Could try that method tho , aoc would give me a star on the frigerator for me recycling efforts!!!!


Not sure I would do much that she would give me a star for lol.
Good thing I'm all set on self confidence .


----------



## mountainguyed67

We’re not unusually warm like some areas, it’s about normal. Supposed to be 33 tonight. The coldest Fresno has ever had was 17° (very rare), the typical coldest part of winter is 27-32. The mountains have got lots of snow too.

These were taken by my mountain neighbors recently.




This guy made a home made snowplow, he raises and lowers it with the winch.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> We’re not unusually warm like some areas, it’s about normal. Supposed to be 33 tonight. The coldest Fresno has ever had was 17° (very rare), the typical coldest part of winter is 27-32. The mountains have got lots of snow too.
> 
> These were taken by my mountain neighbors recently.
> 
> View attachment 952992
> 
> 
> This guy made a home made snowplow, he raises and lowers it with the winch.
> View attachment 952993


Hey, been a while. I noticed the area around shaver/Huntington got some decent snow finally. 
how’s it going? 
We moved to Idaho last summer so wont be running Dusy anytime soon 

chris


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but what was the humidity.
> That's cold .
> We were listening to the radio a bit ago and heard the woman saw single digits, I was like what did she say . The wife confirmed she said single digits, so I looked, nothing in the next week in the forecast, but Thursday they said a low of 11. You guys need to keep that stuff up north lol.
> 
> First scrounge of the yr, well sort of, cost me 35.
> It's not new, but it's in much better shape than mine. Mine has some gnarly cracks in the tub that I've repaired with zip ties but broke them back open. The good thing is I made a "liner for it that should fit right in this one .
> The things you see in it aren't the cracks, just some ivy or something like that.
> View attachment 952965


65% lol 
Nice scrounge, those 2 wheel wood haulers look like they would work much better than one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> Hey, been a while. I noticed the area around shaver/Huntington got some decent snow finally.
> how’s it going?
> We moved to Idaho last summer so wont be running Dusy anytime soon
> 
> chris



Yes, China Peak Ski Resort has 80 plus inches of snow. Last year the snow in Shaver didn’t accumulate, it melted between storms. It’s not melting between storms this year.

What, is half of California moving to Idaho? I know of others too.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, China Peak Ski Resort has 80 plus inches of snow. Last year the snow in Shaver didn’t accumulate, it melted between storms. It’s not melting between storms this year.
> 
> What, is half of California moving to Idaho? I know of others too.


Actually, ID is sitting like #4 on the escape-to list 
That said...too many from CA that should have stayed there with their lib BS are slowly destroying this state. The next couple of elections (assuming we have any more) will let us know. In the mean time those of who care are preparing.


----------



## 501Maico

62f high and 98% humidity in my area yesterday, 55f at the moment. Now I see a snow advisory early Monday morning and at least 9 straight days of wood burning temps.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> 65% lol View attachment 953004
> Nice scrounge, those 2 wheel wood haulers look like they would work much better than one.


Wow, thats high for you guys isn't it.
We're getting a bit of snow here yet. At about 4" now, looks like more at the lakeshore from some lake effect snow.
Only 89% humidity here tonight and 20 degrees lol.
I forgot to hit "post reply" las night lol.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> 62f high and 98% humidity in my area yesterday, 55f at the moment. Now I see a snow advisory early Monday morning and at least 9 straight days of wood burning temps.


That's humid  .


----------



## svk

Morning guys. -30 on the house this morning. Hanging out with coffee now and will run over to the neighbors shop to change oil and rotate tires on the suburban in a bit.

Took a nice gal to the UMD hockey game last night. Third date so things are going well, I think.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Wow, thats high for you guys isn't it.
> We're getting a bit of snow here yet. At about 4" now, looks like more at the lakeshore from some lake effect snow.
> Only 89% humidity here tonight and 20 degrees lol.
> I forgot to hit "post reply" las night lol.
> View attachment 953024


Yeah it is on the high side for us. Glad to see you made good progress on the pole barn before you got much snow. Looks like we will be getting more..
30” already at my sons place, he’s going to look at this Saturday


----------



## Lee192233

Logger nate said:


> Yeah it is on the high side for us. Glad to see you made good progress on the pole barn before you got much snow. Looks like we will be getting more..View attachment 953099
> 30” already at my sons place, he’s going to look at this SaturdayView attachment 953101


That'll clear some snow!


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> In my yard, the gravel would sink into the soil and i'd be back to buried wood. It's now Winter and I've got wood that still needs to be stacked. Just waiting for me to get out there and block up my new pallets to keep them out of the mud. Hope it works for you though.


You cant just put gravel down and expect it to stay . I use geo fabric first then 6"crushed rock basically large splinter rocks then #2 gravel . I've seen people use old polyester rug for fabric worked surprisingly well. 

The fabric stops the gravel from sinking into the dirt and keeps the mud from coming up ,also stops weeds to an extent .


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, China Peak Ski Resort has 80 plus inches of snow. Last year the snow in Shaver didn’t accumulate, it melted between storms. It’s not melting between storms this year.
> 
> What, is half of California moving to Idaho? I know of others too.


We get LOTS of snow, don’t move here, pretty sure we have man eating dinosaurs too.
Might have to move to California to avoid the crowds.


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> We get LOTS of snow, don’t move here, pretty sure we have man eating dinosaurs too.
> Might have to move to California to avoid the crowds.


No wonder he carries that 45-70 Marlin! Hey, I hear that Ruger has that gun back in production (Ruger recently purchased Marlin from Remington). Boddington tested one in Guns & Ammo.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> You cant just put gravel down and expect it to stay . I use geo fabric first then 6"crushed rock basically large splinter rocks then #2 gravel . I've seen people use old polyester rug for fabric worked surprisingly well.
> 
> The fabric stops the gravel from sinking into the dirt and keeps the mud from coming up ,also stops weeds to an extent .


The 6” stone and fabric are both good ideas and I would go that route for some projects especially if it would be driven on. The area I put this is over clay that packs like concrete and I graded a slope to it to make sure no water would lay on top of it to soften it. The area is also covered to keep the wood dry. 
Between the cover and the fact that all summer the area is full of wood , weeds are not an issue.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> No wonder he carries that 45-70 Marlin! Hey, I hear that Ruger has that gun back in production (Ruger recently purchased Marlin from Remington). Boddington tested one in Guns & Ammo.


Lol. Going to have to watch my back now I sold the 45-70. Kind of a mistake, mine was an original Marlin, before Remington bought them and kind of sought after. Didn’t realize that until after I listed it. Had 3 calls in first hr, 2 guys said they’d take it sight unseen, listed it for $900, started looking around and average selling price was $1500. Kind of like saws, should keep them all. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Logger nate

Local tackle shop said they just ordered 5 of the new Ruger/ Marlin 45-70’s, they said their cost was $800 so that’s why I listed mine for $900. Bought a mossberg patriot 7mm-08 from them for $400 so I guess I’m still kind of money ahead


----------



## bob kern

Logger nate said:


> Lol. Going to have to watch my back now I sold the 45-70. Kind of a mistake, mine was an original Marlin, before Remington bought them and kind of sought after. Didn’t realize that until after I listed it. Had 3 calls in first hr, 2 guys said they’d take it sight unseen, listed it for $900, started looking around and average selling price was $1500. Kind of like saws, should keep them all. Oh well live and learn.


Keep em all !!!! I like that plan!!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Keep em all !!!! I like that plan!!


Just like they say, keep them all and let God sort them out, or something like that LOL.


----------



## Philbert

We got some snow, and some stupid low temperatures going here. Filled my Toro (four stroke) snow thrower up with fuel the other day (non-oxygenated, with some Stabil added), after sitting for most of the year. Started on the first pull.

My old Toro 2-cycle snow throwers would always start on the first 3 pulls, in the same situation; usually on the first or second pull. 

Why can’t chainsaws be more like snow throwers?

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Got out and dropped a triple trunk ash today. Beautiful late afternoon cutting wood.
Drag tree over to burn pile.

Limb it.
Buck it.
Stack it.

Nice sunset.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Philbert said:


> We got some snow, and some stupid low temperatures going here. Filled my Toro (four stroke) snow thrower up with fuel the other day (non-oxygenated, with some Stabil added), after sitting for most of the year. Started on the first pull.
> 
> My old Toro 2-cycle snow throwers would always start on the first 3 pulls, in the same situation; usually on the first or second pull.
> 
> Why can’t chainsaws be more like snow throwers?
> 
> Philbert


Because snow blowers have a prime and chainsaws do not. Squirt a little fuel mix on the air filter and see how easy it is to start.


----------



## chipper1

3000 FPS said:


> Because snow blowers have a prime and chainsaws do not. Squirt a little fuel mix on the air filter and see how easy it is to start.


Do you mean a primer bulb vs a purge bulb, many of my saws have purge bulbs, they start pretty quick.
Some saws seem to start much better than others. I grabbed a dolmar 7910 the other, it hadn't been run in a few months, popped on the second pull and was running on the 3rd .


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Morning guys. -30 on the house this morning. Hanging out with coffee now and will run over to the neighbors shop to change oil and rotate tires on the suburban in a bit.
> 
> Took a nice gal to the UMD hockey game last night. Third date so things are going well, I think.



How many women are you dating?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> We get LOTS of snow, don’t move here, pretty sure we have man eating dinosaurs too.
> Might have to move to California to avoid the crowds.



I heard our Governor got the Uhaul salesman of the year award.


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> Do you mean a primer bulb vs a purge bulb, many of my saws have purge bulbs, they start pretty quick.
> Some saws seem to start much better than others. I grabbed a dolmar 7910 the other, it hadn't been run in a few months, popped on the second pull and was running on the 3rd .



Funny thing, my 193 is the only saw with a primer bulb and it starts within the second pull every time, funny thing.


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> Do you mean a primer bulb vs a purge bulb, many of my saws have purge bulbs, they start pretty quick.
> Some saws seem to start much better than others. I grabbed a dolmar 7910 the other, it hadn't been run in a few months, popped on the second pull and was running on the 3rd


Some snow blowers have a small pump that puts a small amount of fuel in the carb to start it. I have not seen anything similiar to that on a chainsaw. Plus carbs on snow blowers are usually gravity fed with a float bowl. Chainsaws are not. The carbs on snow blowers work different and are easier to start.


----------



## chipper1

Cody said:


> Funny thing, my 193 is the only saw with a primer bulb and it starts within the second pull every time, funny thing.


I have one of those too, a rear handled version, need to get it out and take it for a spin.


3000 FPS said:


> Some snow blowers have a small pump that puts a small amount of fuel in the carb to start it. I have not seen anything similiar to that on a chainsaw. Plus carbs on snow blowers are usually gravity fed with a float bowl. Chainsaws are not. The carbs on snow blowers work different and are easier to start.


I have quite a few with purge bulbs, they start much better than those without.
My backpack blower has a purge bulb, it starts on the second or third pull and the tank is quite a bit lower than the carb.
There was a dolmar I've read about on AS that had a fuel circuit specifically to help them start, many guys reported them starting on the first of second pull, can't remember the model number.


----------



## Cody

chipper1 said:


> I have one of those too, a rear handled version, need to get it out and take it for a spin.
> 
> I have quite a few with purge bulbs, they start much better than those without.
> My backpack blower has a purge bulb, it starts on the second or third pull and the tank is quite a bit lower than the carb.
> There was a dolmar I've read about on AS that had a fuel circuit specifically to help them start, many guys reported them starting on the first of second pull, can't remember the model number.



I forgot to add the funny part, I've never used the primer bulb before starting the saw. It's entirely unnecessary.


----------



## 3000 FPS

chipper1 said:


> I have one of those too, a rear handled version, need to get it out and take it for a spin.
> 
> I have quite a few with purge bulbs, they start much better than those without.
> My backpack blower has a purge bulb, it starts on the second or third pull and the tank is quite a bit lower than the carb.
> There was a dolmar I've read about on AS that had a fuel circuit specifically to help them start, many guys reported them starting on the first of second pull, can't remember the model number.


You are correct I forgot about the Dolmar injection system that they developed for their saws. 
I should have remembered that since I have a couple of them. When working correctly they always started on 1 or 2 pulls. I Believe one is a 120 Si and the other I have I believe is a 111i. I think there are other models that used it also.


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> Plus carbs on snow blowers are usually gravity fed



I have an old Sears/David Bradley saw with the fuel tank above the carburetor, it starts on the first pull.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> How many women are you dating?


Depends what you call dating.

I’ve been out with this gal three times total since mid November. It’s not moving fast however it’s moving and she does possess what I’m looking for in a long term relationship. Been on a few dates with others too but nothing serious (aka physical) with any of these gals. 

I had my fun this summer and now it’s time to find one that would be worthy of bringing home to mom if mom was still alive.


----------



## turnkey4099

3000 FPS said:


> Because snow blowers have a prime and chainsaws do not. Squirt a little fuel mix on the air filter and see how easy it is to start.



I've had 4 different snow blowers, not one had a primer.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> That's humid  .


I went out for some quick wood work to add another row where I store my split wood. Turned around and went right back inside.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Depends what you call dating.
> 
> I’ve been out with this gal three times total since mid November. It’s not moving fast however it’s moving and she does possess what I’m looking for in a long term relationship. Been on a few dates with others too but nothing serious (aka physical) with any of these gals.
> 
> I had my fun this summer and now it’s time to find one that would be worthy of bringing home to mom if mom was still alive.


What is it that she possesses? Plenty of chain saws???


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm glad Steve is back on the horse. It's also good he has a sense of humour!


----------



## svk

Cute, blonde, great body, gainfully employed, seems to have good financial sense, good values, calm, kind, not dramatic, dog/cat owner, almost an empty nester, loves to travel, loves outdoors. All in all, I’d say the best overall gal I’ve come across that’s mutually interested.


----------



## MustangMike

I used to have a MS460 that popped on the first pull every time, no matter how long I let it sit. Pained me to sell it, but I had stronger running ones, and I had brought it back from the dead with the intention of selling it.

I think it has to do with how tight the saw and fuel system are ... if it maintains just the right pressure at rest, everything works well. The seals, vent cap, etc all have to work just right. It is kinda rare for it to happen.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Cute, blonde, great body, gainfully employed, seems to have good financial sense, good values, calm, kind, not dramatic, dog/cat owner, almost an empty nester, loves to travel, loves outdoors. All in all, I’d say the best overall gal I’ve come across that’s mutually interested.


Getting a women can be similar to getting your car fixed.
Pick two .


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Cute, blonde, great body, gainfully employed, seems to have good financial sense, good values, calm, kind, not dramatic, dog/cat owner, almost an empty nester, loves to travel, loves outdoors. All in all, I’d say the best overall gal I’ve come across that’s mutually interested.


From what I remember about being out there, I would devote full attention to that one. Sounds like a combination of attributes that would be very hard to duplicate.

As Imus in the morning used to say: "When that gold ring passes by, you better grab it". Opportunity does not always repeat itself.


----------



## SS396driver

Large oak came down at a friends place. Going to mill it in place after I get the ball off it there is no dirt on the roots. Going to be an interesting few days . Hopefully I can get some nice roots for walking sticks


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Getting a women can be similar to getting your car fixed.
> Pick two .
> View attachment 953349


That's awesome...never though of it in regards to a woman.

I have found the really good looking ones who fall for you too quickly either have (yet to be exposed) character flaws and/or expect a sugar daddy or will move on from you in a short time when the find the next best thing.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> From what I remember about being out there, I would devote full attention to that one. Sounds like a combination of attributes that would be very hard to duplicate.
> 
> As Imus in the morning used to say: "When that gold ring passes by, you better grab it". Opportunity does not always repeat itself.


Oh, I definitely am!


----------



## 3000 FPS

I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


----------



## bob kern

3000 FPS said:


> Some snow blowers have a small pump that puts a small amount of fuel in the carb to start it. I have not seen anything similiar to that on a chainsaw. Plus carbs on snow blowers are usually gravity fed with a float bowl. Chainsaws are not. The carbs on snow blowers work different and are easier to start.


Oddly enough, my best starting saw is one I ran over( don’t ask)
Normally 1pull above 40 , 2 if it’s cold out. 
Contemplating running over the rest of em!!


----------



## 3000 FPS

bob kern said:


> Oddly enough, my best starting saw is one I ran over( don’t ask)
> Normally 1pull above 40 , 2 if it’s cold out.
> Contemplating running over the rest of em!!


Well my point is you cannot compare the way a snow blower starts to the way a chainsaw starts. 

Two different technologies.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> That's awesome...never though of it in regards to a woman.
> 
> I have found the really good looking ones who fall for you quickly either have (yet to be exposed) character flaws and/or expect a sugar daddy or will move on from you in a short time when the find the next best thing.


Svk all horsing around aside I hope you find the perfect one. She’s out there. 
now back to the horsing around , in times like this, remember...... see attact


----------



## bob kern

3000 FPS said:


> Well my point is you cannot compare the way a snow blower starts to the way a chainsaw starts.
> 
> Two different technologies.


Definitely


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Cute, blonde, great body, gainfully employed, seems to have good financial sense, good values, calm, kind, not dramatic, dog/cat owner, almost an empty nester, loves to travel, loves outdoors. All in all, I’d say the best overall gal I’ve come across that’s mutually interested.


She sounds wonderful.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That's awesome...never though of it in regards to a woman.
> 
> I have found the really good looking ones who fall for you quickly either have (yet to be exposed) character flaws and/or expect a sugar daddy or will move on from you in a short time when the find the next best thing.


Well then lets think about it in regards to a saw; I hope you find a good running slightly used pro saw that doesn't leak too much and is easy to start  . And a side tensioner for the win .


3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


Congrats .
I'm not there yet, but I'm very grateful I'm not looking too .


----------



## svk

3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


Count your blessings my friend.

I put 21 years into the first one.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Well then lets think about it in regards to a saw; I hope you find a good running slightly used pro saw that doesn't leak too much and is easy to start  . And a side tensioner for the win .
> 
> Congrats .
> I'm not there yet, but I'm very grateful I'm not looking too .


You guys are killing me!


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Count your blessings my friend.
> 
> I put 21 years into the first one.


Don’t let that eat at ya buddy. A good woman ( and I got the best second go around!) can take away a lot of bad in a hurry. Hang in there.


----------



## Jeffkrib

3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


I’ve been happily married for 13 years but you have way more experience…….. Can you please share your top 3 tips on how to be married for that long?


----------



## GeeVee

3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


31 and counting, my one and only.


----------



## GeeVee

My wife always replies with " 5 wonderful years. Been married 30, but only 5 were wonderful"


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> Don’t let that eat at ya buddy. A good woman ( and I got the best second go around!) can take away a lot of bad in a hurry. Hang in there.



No worries! Water under the bridge at this point. Her loss!!

I know I’ll find someone eventually. Not at all concerned. Just need to kiss a few frogs along the way lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Count your blessings my friend.
> 
> I put 21 years into the first one.


21 yrs of experience of what you don't want and or what not to do.
I think I had about that, but I wasn't married. That being said, I'm still learning .


Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve been happily married for 13 years but you have way more experience…….. Can you please share your top 3 tips on how to be married for that long?


One rule we have is; always try to take to the other person at ;least two times when there's an issue, after that write it down(that's non emotional and fact), if that doesn't work bring someone else in to help. 
In 15yrs theres only been a couple letters written, you know who wrote them, I ain't got time for writing I'm on the internet  .


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve been happily married for 13 years but you have way more experience…….. Can you please share your top 3 tips on how to be married for that long?


Ooh I know this one!
1) Don't ignore red flags. 
2) Don't ignore red flags.
3) Don’t ignore red flags.


----------



## SS396driver

Still would be with the first wife if she hadn’t passed on . We were going on 31 years
2nd is a keeper too 10 years and still going strong


----------



## mountainguyed67

My wife and I have been together for 32 years, we have three kids. She also has one from a previous marriage, I don’t have a previous marriage.


----------



## 3000 FPS

svk said:


> Count your blessings my friend.
> 
> I put 21 years into the first one.


Oh I indeed do. 
I have a brother my age that is on number 4.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Jeffkrib said:


> I’ve been happily married for 13 years but you have way more experience…….. Can you please share your top 3 tips on how to be married for that long?


1. Make your spouse your best friend. That means taking an interest in things that she likes doing too even if you don't. And do not complain about it.
2. No double standards. It is ok for you to go out and drink, but it is not for her, or you want a new toy, but she cannot.
3. If your wife worked like mine did for 40 years and she comes home from work and says I do not feel like cooking my first response, where do want to go and eat. 
4. My wife and I had a rule. Neither one of us could spend more than 50 dollars on something without talking to the other one first. That is a toughy. That could probably be more in this day and age. That stopped alot of arguements. 
5. My saying that I used for 48 years. I am not a mind reader you need to tell me what is going on no matter what it is.
6. My other saying I had, and this will be the last. We can work together and have a great happy marriage, or we can argue with each other and make ourselves miserable for the next 30 years. Your choice which one do you want.


----------



## olyman

GeeVee said:


> My wife always replies with " 5 wonderful years. Been married 30, but only 5 were wonderful"


with you, entirely believable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRTermite

3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


I am more than Happy having 15 yrs. was single for 25 .... Keepers are Keepers..


----------



## TRTermite

3000 FPS said:


> 1. Make your spouse your best friend. That means taking an interest in things that she likes doing too even if you don't. And do not complain about it.
> 2. No double standards. It is ok for you to go out and drink, but it is not for her, or you want a new toy, but she cannot.
> 3. If your wife worked like mine did for 40 years and she comes home from work and says I do not feel like cooking my first response, where do want to go and eat.
> 4. My wife and I had a rule. Neither one of us could spend more than 50 dollars on something without talking to the other one first. That is a toughy. That could probably be more in this day and age. That stopped alot of arguements.
> 5. My saying that I used for 48 years. I am not a mind reader you need to tell me what is going on no matter what it is.
> 6. My other saying I had, and this will be the last. We can work together and have a great happy marriage, or we can argue with each other and make ourselves miserable for the next 30 years. Your choice which one do you want.


YFE and I both agree with that #6 We have yet to have an argument but I am a very smart person "I know I wouldn't win an argument regardless of the issue ..."


----------



## 3000 FPS

TRTermite said:


> YFE and I both agree with that #6 We have yet to have an argument but I am a very smart person "I know I wouldn't win an argument regardless of the issue ..."


Yes some people like the saying. Happy wife happy life.
It does help knowing what hairs to split and are worth it.


----------



## TRTermite

3000 FPS said:


> Yes some people like the saying. Happy wife happy life.


Gotta GO I hear my name Rattling the walls She has to yell at me cuz I am getting hard of hearing..... No not really I just have a warped sense of humor..


----------



## MustangMike

I believe it was Will Rogers who said something to the effect:

"There are only two ways to argue with a woman ... neither of them work!"


----------



## JustJeff

Coming up on 29 years married. We'd have split up long ago but neither one of us wants the kids!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Not wood but a roadside find . Nice snap on led worklight . It was almost dead but still turned on for a few seconds . Took a charge and works great


----------



## morewood

Another half load to go. Two sycamores from my great aunt's place.

Shea


----------



## Ryan A

For milling or for firewood? I've never burned Sycamore but I always heard that was one of the few to let lay where it is.


----------



## Brufab

I was wondering that too. The sycamore in MI is more of a light colored tree like whiteish to yellow tan


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> I believe it was Will Rogers who said something to the effect:
> 
> "There are only two ways to argue with a woman ... neither of them work!"


Some of the best marital advice I ever got was” On the small day to day differences remember, my biscuits and gravy/ her biscuits and gravy! “ Disagreement over!!


----------



## morewood

Ryan A said:


> For milling or for firewood? I've never burned Sycamore but I always heard that was one of the few to let lay where it is.





Brufab said:


> I was wondering that too. The sycamore in MI is more of a light colored tree like whiteish to yellow tan


She lives two miles away and I have a six way wedge on my timberwolf splitter. If I had to hand split or travel much farther it would have been left. It was easier to cut up and take than find somewhere to have a huge burn pile. My outdoor boiler takes all species other than hemlock.

Shea


----------



## Ryan A

For an OWB, that’s a no brainer. It can’t tell the difference between species. Good scrounge!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

3000 FPS said:


> I think after doing some reading here of the recent posts that I am happy to have been married now 48 years.


Congrats! Coming up on 44


----------



## 3000 FPS

_Congrats to you._


----------



## singinwoodwackr

3000 FPS said:


> 1. Make your spouse your best friend. That means taking an interest in things that she likes doing too even if you don't. And do not complain about it.
> 2. No double standards. It is ok for you to go out and drink, but it is not for her, or you want a new toy, but she cannot.
> 3. If your wife worked like mine did for 40 years and she comes home from work and says I do not feel like cooking my first response, where do want to go and eat.
> 4. My wife and I had a rule. Neither one of us could spend more than 50 dollars on something without talking to the other one first. That is a toughy. That could probably be more in this day and age. That stopped alot of arguements.
> 5. My saying that I used for 48 years. I am not a mind reader you need to tell me what is going on no matter what it is.
> 6. My other saying I had, and this will be the last. We can work together and have a great happy marriage, or we can argue with each other and make ourselves miserable for the next 30 years. Your choice which one do you want.


Amen!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ryan A said:


> For milling or for firewood? I've never burned Sycamore but I always heard that was one of the few to let lay where it is.


I like sycamore…drys fast, burns well, easy to split, doesn’t leave a lot of ash. 
not way up there in BTUs but if free it’s a no-brained imo.


----------



## svk

Wow. Just heard in there were two burglaries in my little town of 600 people in broad daylight this afternoon. Happened about 5 blocks from where I was working.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> I like sycamore…drys fast, burns well, easy to split, doesn’t leave a lot of ash.
> not way up there in BTUs but if free it’s a no-brained imo.



I’ve only burned sycamore in campfires, it made a fine campfire. I know it from along the Kings River, we occasionally cut through it on the hiking trail I help on. It’s bad for suckers sticking out into the trail.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> I was wondering that too. The sycamore in MI is more of a light colored tree like whiteish to yellow tan


Zoom in on it and you can tell on the pieces just right of center and the one right of center closest to the side. I thought red and white oak when I saw it, once zoomed in it was a dead ringer for sycamore.


----------



## bob kern

Well I may actually get to cut some wood finally!!! Some white oak and dead ash way up on a hill that one can only climb after a few days below freezing. Just now getting some of that weather. 
May go help a fine young fella from church buck up a big maple limb too. He says it’s too much for his 16 troybilt. Thought that might let me get a tank of fuel through my 700 that has sat for a spell, or maybe the 10-10 lightweight, or maybe roadkill with the new bar or maybe my new 700 I haven’t got to play umm I mean work with yet!! 
so many saws , so little time!

While I’m on yellow saws, how bout another shade of yellow aka a cub cadet??? I believe they are made by , well never mind, I forgot!!
No experience with those at all it just came in a package deal. Very clean and not seen much use. Maybe because it is quirky as all get out . Hard to start, runs great, then horrible. Did they basics like rebuild carb, new lines and looked over things for places air could sneak in and still the same. 
I'm assuming seals.
Worth my time or part it out??


----------



## bob kern

Efco !!!! It finally came around


----------



## 3000 FPS

svk said:


> Wow. Just heard in there were two burglaries in my little town of 600 people in broad daylight this afternoon. Happened about 5 blocks from where I was working.


That is sad. 
I live in a small town also with about 200 people. Alot of us have mailboxes that sit out on a county dirt road about 1 mile from my house. Well, someone started coming around stealing things out of the mailboxes. So, I had to install a locking type mailbox. Even in the rural areas things are starting to change and not for the good.


----------



## Jeffkrib

3000 FPS said:


> 1. Make your spouse your best friend. That means taking an interest in things that she likes doing too even if you don't. And do not complain about it.
> 2. No double standards. It is ok for you to go out and drink, but it is not for her, or you want a new toy, but she cannot.
> 3. If your wife worked like mine did for 40 years and she comes home from work and says I do not feel like cooking my first response, where do want to go and eat.
> 4. My wife and I had a rule. Neither one of us could spend more than 50 dollars on something without talking to the other one first. That is a toughy. That could probably be more in this day and age. That stopped alot of arguements.
> 5. My saying that I used for 48 years. I am not a mind reader you need to tell me what is going on no matter what it is.
> 6. My other saying I had, and this will be the last. We can work together and have a great happy marriage, or we can argue with each other and make ourselves miserable for the next 30 years. Your choice which one do you want.


Thanks for sharing 3000 FPS


----------



## Brufab

3000 FPS said:


> That is sad.
> I live in a small town also with about 200 people. Alot of us have mailboxes that sit out on a county dirt road about 1 mile from my house. Well, someone started coming around stealing things out of the mailboxes. So, I had to install a locking type mailbox. Even in the rural areas things are starting to change and not for the good.


Stupidity is about the only thing going on these days. Crazy how things have changed drastically in the last 10 or more years. I graduated in 98 and from then till now it's night and day differences,what the heck!?!?


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Well I may actually get to cut some wood finally!!! Some white oak and dead ash way up on a hill that one can only climb after a few days below freezing. Just now getting some of that weather.
> May go help a fine young fella from church buck up a big maple limb too. He says it’s too much for his 16 troybilt. Thought that might let me get a tank of fuel through my 700 that has sat for a spell, or maybe the 10-10 lightweight, or maybe roadkill with the new bar or maybe my new 700 I haven’t got to play umm I mean work with yet!!
> so many saws , so little time!
> 
> While I’m on yellow saws, how bout another shade of yellow aka a cub cadet??? I believe they are made by , well never mind, I forgot!!
> No experience with those at all it just came in a package deal. Very clean and not seen much use. Maybe because it is quirky as all get out . Hard to start, runs great, then horrible. Did they basics like rebuild carb, new lines and looked over things for places air could sneak in and still the same.
> I'm assuming seals.
> Worth my time or part it out??


Sounds like a good time helping out and making chips and fumes .
Don't forget your tool boxes .


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a good time helping out and making chips and fumes .
> Don't forget your tool boxes .


Lord I guess I’ll never live the toolbox thing down!!! Lol


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Stupidity is about the only thing going on these days. Crazy how things have changed drastically in the last 10 or more years. I graduated in 98 and from then till now it's night and day differences,what the heck!?!?


One word- meth


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Lord I guess I’ll never live the toolbox thing down!!! Lol


Now that you mention it though, the young fella did say he was having a pretty bad chain stretch problem with his Troy built. Maybe I should take the repair box not the cutting box lol !! see what you started Chipper


----------



## Brufab

A smart man comes prepared for any and all circumstances and possibilities. +1 for the tool boxes.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> A smart man comes prepared for any and all circumstances and possibilities. +1 for the tool boxes.


Knew I could count on you brufab!!


----------



## Brufab

You know it Bob! The day you don't bring something you haven't used in years is the day ya need it!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Now that you mention it though, the young fella did say he was having a pretty bad chain stretch problem with his Troy built. Maybe I should take the repair box not the cutting box lol !! see what you started Chipper


See you don't want to forget it.
I have a good sized tool box in my Excursion, behind it is 2 floor jacks, 25' jumper cables, 4-way, tow strap, extra bars for various saws, big shot(large slingshot device to shoot throw bags/line into trees, to the left is a pry bar, pipe to fit over wrenches/ratchets, jack handles, zip straps,flexible securement dealy, and an assortment of other things one might possibly need. That's just the left lower 1/4 of the back .
I see no problem bringing a small tool box, or two, or even three . But I'm still gonna razz you about it .
Pretty sure I posted these before, but here you go. This is what it should look like, but I also have a pile of ratchet straps.


----------



## Brufab

Same here I have everything I would need. If I need something I don't have then it's way out of my realm of capabilities and in God's hands from there on.


----------



## olyman

bob kern said:


> Well I may actually get to cut some wood finally!!! Some white oak and dead ash way up on a hill that one can only climb after a few days below freezing. Just now getting some of that weather.
> May go help a fine young fella from church buck up a big maple limb too. He says it’s too much for his 16 troybilt. Thought that might let me get a tank of fuel through my 700 that has sat for a spell, or maybe the 10-10 lightweight, or maybe roadkill with the new bar or maybe my new 700 I haven’t got to play umm I mean work with yet!!
> so many saws , so little time!
> 
> While I’m on yellow saws, how bout another shade of yellow aka a cub cadet??? I believe they are made by , well never mind, I forgot!!
> No experience with those at all it just came in a package deal. Very clean and not seen much use. Maybe because it is quirky as all get out . Hard to start, runs great, then horrible. Did they basics like rebuild carb, new lines and looked over things for places air could sneak in and still the same.
> I'm assuming seals.
> Worth my time or part it out??


fix it,,thats a efco, good machine....


----------



## morewood

chipper1 said:


> Zoom in on it and you can tell on the pieces just right of center and the one right of center closest to the side. I thought red and white oak when I saw it, once zoomed in it was a dead ringer for sycamore.


Around here it's easy to pick out. Usually near water of some sort or fashion.

Shea


----------



## Brufab

I looked up sycamore trees there's some monster ones that it takes 4 or 5 people or more hand to hand for the circumference. That really surprised me.


----------



## Brufab

Big ol trees


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> See you don't want to forget it.
> I have a good sized tool box in my Excursion, behind it is 2 floor jacks, 25' jumper cables, 4-way, tow strap, extra bars for various saws, big shot(large slingshot device to shoot throw bags/line into trees, to the left is a pry bar, pipe to fit over wrenches/ratchets, jack handles, zip straps,flexible securement dealy, and an assortment of other things one might possibly need. That's just the left lower 1/4 of the back .
> I see no problem bringing a small tool box, or two, or even three . But I'm still gonna razz you about it .
> Pretty sure I posted these before, but here you go. This is what it should look like, but I also have a pile of ratchet straps.
> View attachment 953676
> View attachment 953677
> View attachment 953678


No wonder you don't get good gas mileage.


----------



## Brufab

I had to put coil spring helpers in the rear of my crv for all the weight I carry daily.


----------



## MustangMike

There was an historic Sycamore tree in White Plains that George Washington used to tie his horse to.

They had to remove it because it was uprooting his old headquarters in White Plains ... was just too close to the structure and getting too big, so one of them had to go!


----------



## Brufab

I have some 4' or greater diameter maples on our one property I wonder how old they are


----------



## morewood

Brufab said:


> I looked up sycamore trees there's some monster ones that it takes 4 or 5 people or more hand to hand for the circumference. That really surprised me.


The larger of the two was around 30"+. My 28" bar couldn't cut through it at the base. When I go back to get the rest I'll get a pic. I also have to drop a huge, but mostly rotten(I think) Maple. My 084 carries a 36" bar and I know that isn't big enough. I'll probably cut that in chunks and pile it up either near their burn pile or in the wood line.

Shea


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> I looked up sycamore trees there's some monster ones that it takes 4 or 5 people or more hand to hand for the circumference. That really surprised me.


This is one near me. 8 foot bench for reference.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> See you don't want to forget it.
> I have a good sized tool box in my Excursion, behind it is 2 floor jacks, 25' jumper cables, 4-way, tow strap, extra bars for various saws, big shot(large slingshot device to shoot throw bags/line into trees, to the left is a pry bar, pipe to fit over wrenches/ratchets, jack handles, zip straps,flexible securement dealy, and an assortment of other things one might possibly need. That's just the left lower 1/4 of the back .
> I see no problem bringing a small tool box, or two, or even three . But I'm still gonna razz you about it .
> Pretty sure I posted these before, but here you go. This is what it should look like, but I also have a pile of ratchet straps.
> View attachment 953676
> View attachment 953677
> View attachment 953678



*I knew it I knew I knew it!!!*


----------



## Brufab

Do spark plug wire just pull out of the coil? And push back in? Need to replace one


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> I have some 4' or greater diameter maples on our one property I wonder how old they are


There is a white oak on my place that the wife and two kids can’t reach around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Do spark plug wire just pull out of the coil? And push back in? Need to replace one



Yes. Supposed to anyway, sometimes they’ll get stuck.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks I got it out. It pulled put hard. I'm new at this stuff lol. Anyways are all replacement wires the same?


----------



## bob kern

olyman said:


> fix it,,thats a efco, good machine....


Thank you sir!


----------



## JustJeff

Zacchaeus climbed a Sycamore to see Jesus....not really sure if he actually saw him or was just exclaiming how big the tree was! Lol.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman

JustJeff said:


> Zacchaeus climbed a Sycamore to see Jesus....not really sure if he actually saw him or was just exclaiming how big the tree was! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


he saw him.....


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> Apparently there’s a world wide shortage of pallets at the moment. I read an article a few years ago that the biggest reusable pallet company is Chep, they have 600 million pallets in circulation at any time. Amazingly they are an Australian company.


When I was scrounging pallets for the local company, she told me "DO NOT" bring in any Blue Chep pallets. They lease theirs, and she could not reuse them. I think they had a big Canadian factory that supplied a lot of the US. She said the average life span of the average Oak, Beech, Maple pallets was 7 years, and sold for about $13-$15 new. She sold her remanufactured pallets for $7. I think she said, at the time, Chep got $25 or $35 apiece for theirs. But, if you had a lease with them, and a pallet failed, they just gave you a new one. Chep pallets are made much heavier than a standard US pallet, but are often made of Spruce, Pine, Fir.


----------



## Brufab

Anyone run the echo cs 310? An old guy I know is looking at buying one


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> I stayed in my stand till dark tonight, it was the last day of deer hunting this year, and my last day in my 60s. Next year my age will start with a 7!
> 
> The 6" Spike I harvested a few weeks ago made it 6 years in a row I have taken deer (7 deer total), a personal best for me.
> 
> They include 2 with the Cross Bow, 3 with the MZ, one with a rifle and one with a shotgun. 2 does, a Spike, a 4 pt, a 7 pt and 2 - 8 pt bucks.
> 
> I guess it's not a bad way to go out of my 60s!
> 
> I'm hoping I will be just as good in my 70s! Fingers crossed!


MD has a late 2 day deer season, it's this Friday and Saturday. I didn't even get my MD license this year. Got one little buck in WV and was happy with that. Last week I was cutting firewood on a farmer friends place and saw a ginormous buck. I've got to call her tomorrow and see if I can hunt Friday. I might wind up getting my first senior license, on the last day of season.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Anyone run the echo cs 310? An old guy I know is looking at buying one


I have 4-5 CS 300 series Echo's and like them all. Mine are going back at least 20 years. I haven't heard anything bad about the new ones. I think you get a lot of bang for the buck with them. 
I switched to mostly Stihls on my newer saws because Echo didn't make a saw big enough to pull a 50+" bar, and I like to stick with one shop. But, I still think Echo makes a very good saw.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks I have a ton of echo cs-400 and 590s and other echo products with great results just wasn't sure on there under 40cc saws except top handle and alot of guys rave about the 3510. I will pass the info and knowledge on to the guy thanks again!


----------



## Brufab

Possibly got some already barber chaired oak scrounge on ice this week to take care of.


----------



## morewood

Brufab said:


> Possibly got some already barber chaired oak scrounge on ice this week to take care of.


If the upper portion of the tree isn't solid it might not be worth it. The lower section of the trunk appears to have a decent bit of rot. How do you plan to pull that out of the water anyway? I know I'm only seeing a tiny view of the situation......

Shea


----------



## Brufab

There's 6" of ice or more on the lake now, the tree broke a few weeks or so ago when we had 60+mph winds in michigan


----------



## Brufab

Probably will start at the top of the tree and work back to the stump the tree branches should be locked solid in ice now.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are talking about a coil wire on a Stihl chainsaw, they screw in and out of the coil, it is threaded.


----------



## MustangMike

This is the Dover Oak, largest tree on the Appalachian Trail, abut 15 miles from my house.


----------



## MustangMike

More info on the Dover Oak:

The Dover Oak is located on the *north side of West Dover Road aka County Route 20*. This 300 year old oak tree is reportedly the largest oak tree along the Appalachian Trail. The girth of the tree is over twenty feet. Many thru hikers stop to take pictures of this giant.


----------



## TRTermite

rarefish383 said:


> MD has a late 2 day deer season, it's this Friday and Saturday. I didn't even get my MD license this year. Got one little buck in WV and was happy with that. Last week I was cutting firewood on a farmer friends place and saw a ginormous buck. I've got to call her tomorrow and see if I can hunt Friday. I might wind up getting my first senior license, on the last day of season.


BUCK FEVER ?


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> This is the Dover Oak, largest tree on the Appalachian Trail, abut 15 miles from my house.


Wow sweet pic MM! That tree is huuuuge!


----------



## Brufab

Is there a chainsaw workbook available that tells you how to do alot of the repairs? I have the Jeff jepson how to fell a tree book and that goes everywhere my saw and wedges go.


----------



## MustangMike

There are lots of videos available on building/porting/fixing saws on this and other websites.

Even videos from a guy who makes/sells a tool to split and assemble case halves.

Can't think of anything that is not covered, and IMO better than a book.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks MM!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, hunting season is over, it's time to deliver some wood!

Mostly Oak and Hickory, with a little Beech and Black Birch thrown in.


----------



## TRTermite

MustangMike said:


> Well, hunting season is over, it's time to deliver some wood!
> 
> Mostly Oak and Hickory, with a little Beech and Black Birch thrown in.


Is the yellow wood Beech? We don't have it here.


----------



## Brufab

Looks mostly like red oak? Either way nice haul!!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Well, hunting season is over, it's time to deliver some wood!



You sure get a late hunting season, ours ends on Halloween.


----------



## Brufab

In michigan the last day is January 1st


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> You sure get a late hunting season, ours ends on Halloween.


Archery and flintlock season for another week or so here in PA. Couple inches of snow coming tomorrow night so might be a good hunting Friday and Saturday.


----------



## MustangMike

The last day for Deer MZ season was 1/1, but small game is still open into March.

I think you are looking at Red Oak. A lot of Red and Pin Oak in that load, next is Hickory (both Shag + Pignut).

That load is going out, not coming in. I've had it for about 3 years, starting to grow mushrooms!


----------



## psuiewalsh

American Sycamore 'Lafayette Sycamore' in the Brandywine Battlefield State Park. in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania, United States







www.monumentaltrees.com


----------



## Brufab

psuiewalsh said:


> American Sycamore 'Lafayette Sycamore' in the Brandywine Battlefield State Park. in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania, United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monumentaltrees.com


Wow that's cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brufab

Wow look at this beast!


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Archery and flintlock season for another week or so here in PA. Couple inches of snow coming tomorrow night so might be a good hunting Friday and Saturday.


Special regulations in 5C/5D over here. We go till 1/29.

As of right now, 2-4 inches on Friday. I bet I’ll be teaching virtually from home if admin calls it.


----------



## Ryan A

psuiewalsh said:


> American Sycamore 'Lafayette Sycamore' in the Brandywine Battlefield State Park. in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania, United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monumentaltrees.com


I’ve driven by Brandywine countless times, yet never stopped. Gives me a great reason to go check it out. Thanks!


----------



## bob kern

Finally got to get in the woods. Gave the “ train wreck”034 a little work out. Did pretty well. 
View attachment IMG_2898.MOV


----------



## Brufab

Wow that's music to my ears! Now that they stopped ringing from the Remington. Nice work bob!


----------



## bob kern

Phone charged up finally so I got a pic of the scrounge for today. Not bad for a wore out old geezer and a teenager. Took us a couple hours.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Finally got to get in the woods. Gave the “ train wreck”034 a little work out. Did pretty well.
> View attachment 954215


Runs well.
What did the bar/chain need to get out cutting right.


----------



## svk

Another brisk one, -29 on the house. Should be the end of super frigid temps for a while.


----------



## farmer steve

@svk 
Only about 55* warmer here at 25*. I think your cold is heading this way as temps in the teens by Monday. Our first decent snow of the year last night. Out to plow now.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Runs well.
> What did the bar/chain need to get out cutting right.


B/c wasn’t too bad on it. Just dull. The super 10-10 was cutting the boat wood. After laying a straight edge on the bar I could see the bottom edge was straight but the top edge had a heavy 1/8” bend in the middle. It got another bar.
If I remember right , the 034 was cutting a little Goofy due to po being heavy handed on one side when sharpening. One set of teeth were a fair bit longer than the others.


----------



## Philbert

When you look at the digital thermometer, first thing in the morning, and think,

“14 is not too bad”.

Then you see the little minus (‘-‘) sign!!!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> B/c wasn’t too bad on it. Just dull. The super 10-10 was cutting the boat wood. After laying a straight edge on the bar I could see the bottom edge was straight but the top edge had a heavy 1/8” bend in the middle. It got another bar.
> If I remember right , the 034 was cutting a little Goofy due to po being heavy handed on one side when sharpening. One set of teeth were a fair bit longer than the others.


Nice.
Its funny how much a little bit off on certain things can mess up a chain and other things not so much, knowing which ones have a greater effect sure has made my life better lol.
Length of cutters and the top plate angle are not nearly as important as the rakers being filed properly (matching their corresponding cutters), something many struggle to get right.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> When you look at the digital thermometer, first thing in the morning, and think,
> 
> “14 is not too bad”.
> 
> Then you see the little minus (‘-‘) sign!!!
> 
> Philbert


I looked at my phone this morning and was like 3 degrees  , then I saw the -7 an hr north and was like .
The good thing is it doesn't stay below 20 long here.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Another brisk one, -29 on the house. Should be the end of super frigid temps for a while.


Did you make the 100 degree club?


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Its funny how much a little bit off on certain things can mess up a chain and other things not so much, knowing which ones have a greater effect sure has made my life better lol.
> Length of cutters and the top plate angle are not nearly as important as the rakers being filed properly (matching their corresponding cutters), something many struggle to get right.


I always thought that if one side of cutters was shorter than the others, the saw would pull to one side and saw at an angle. No basis for this comment, just looking for an explanation for my off centered cuts.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I always thought that if one side of cutters was shorter than the others, the saw would pull to one side and saw at an angle. No basis for this comment, just looking for an explanation for my off centered cuts.


It can if you don't set the raker height to the corresponding cutter. 
That's why I use the Oregon style guides that do just that rather than the guides that set the rakers at a set height such as .025 or .030. The fixed depth type are fine if a chain is newer and it has equal length cutters, otherwise you can have problems.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> It can if you don't set the raker height to the corresponding cutter.
> That's why I use the Oregon style guides that do just that rather than the guides that set the rakers at a set height such as .025 or .030. The fixed depth type are fine if a chain is newer and it has equal length cutters, otherwise you can have problems.
> Hope this helps.


 I agree I usually end up using a strait edge on the cutter and use a feeler gauge underneath it while setting up my grinder or filing for the rakers. I have cut allot of dead ash with the Junker chains that the cutters are all over the place, and like you said kind of have to do each individually.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I looked at my phone this morning and was like 3 degrees  , then I saw the -7 an hr north and was like .
> The good thing is it doesn't stay below 20 long here.


But what was the humidity?  
Lol
-26 here last weekend, 39 and rain yesterday, back to snow today. Don’t move here.
Oh and 68% humidity, Lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> But what was the humidity?
> Lol
> -26 here last weekend, 39 and rain yesterday, back to snow today. Don’t move here.
> Oh and 68% humidity, Lol.


You probably won't believe me, it's 96% and it's 9 degrees right now .
You should probably tell all those folks coming from cali not to move there .


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I agree I usually end up using a strait edge on the cutter and use a feeler gauge underneath it while setting up my grinder or filing for the rakers. I have cut allot of dead ash with the Junker chains that the cutters are all over the place, and like you said kind of have to do each individually.


The straight edge only works well like that if the cutters are all the same length, otherwise a "progressive" style guide for the win .


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Its funny how much a little bit off on certain things can mess up a chain and other things not so much, knowing which ones have a greater effect sure has made my life better lol.
> Length of cutters and the top plate angle are not nearly as important as the rakers being filed properly (matching their corresponding cutters), something many struggle to get right.


I remember years ago when I first learned that you need to bring the rakers down as you go. What a game changer for a rookie. 
Can’t thank all those who have coached along the way enough!
I hope to always be as humble , patient and helpful as those fellas!!


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> The straight edge only works well like that if the cutters are all the same length, otherwise a "progressive" style guide for the win .


 I use the strait edge but I don't span 2 cutters I take off of the raker then put the feelers under the strait edge until its level which tells me the measurement . I would use the premade ones but I tend to use custom angles and depths so the feelers allow me to pick how many grand I want.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> You probably won't believe me, it's 96% and it's 9 degrees right now .
> You should probably tell all those folks coming from cali not to move there .


Don’t move here was mostly a joke, not directed at you. It is frustrating but not much we can do I guess.


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> Don’t move here was mostly a joke, not directed at you. It is frustrating but not much we can do I guess.


That Joke applies to pretty much everywhere. I've lamented that the way things were as I was growing up are no more. My wife and I try to work around it as best we can, Home school ect... Its very frustrating in the least.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Another brisk one, -29 on the house. Should be the end of super frigid temps for a while.


38 here with wind to 60 predicted. 6" new on top of about 5" old yesteday. Thawing fast today. Blew the drive off around the car I stuck in the state's low berm yesteday, dug out car and promptly got sucked off the drive. Waiting for a tow now. Had to spend 30 minutes digging out the 4x truck so I'd have wheels.


----------



## farmer steve

WAIT, WHAT? You guys measure the rakers?  My home schooling from dad was "if they look shiny, give 'em 2 swipes with the file".


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Don’t move here.


QTLA


----------



## svk

For those who haven't been here as long....that quote (Don't move here) originally came directly from the mouth of one of the most blatant, hypocritical trolls to ever visit these pages.

And IDGAF if said person was fun at GTG's.....they were a complete ******* on this site and if they cannot act like a decent human being around here, I have no interest in trying to seeing the better side of them in person.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Did you make the 100 degree club?


I'm sure certain parts of the house did. Was high 60's in family room.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> See you don't want to forget it.
> I have a good sized tool box in my Excursion, behind it is 2 floor jacks, 25' jumper cables, 4-way, tow strap, extra bars for various saws, big shot(large slingshot device to shoot throw bags/line into trees, to the left is a pry bar, pipe to fit over wrenches/ratchets, jack handles, zip straps,flexible securement dealy, and an assortment of other things one might possibly need. That's just the left lower 1/4 of the back .
> I see no problem bringing a small tool box, or two, or even three . But I'm still gonna razz you about it .
> Pretty sure I posted these before, but here you go. This is what it should look like, but I also have a pile of ratchet straps.
> View attachment 953676
> View attachment 953677
> View attachment 953678



MY KINDA BRO!

love it Brett.

I just got a $1700 cap for $400. Much nicer and more user friendly now. I swear the cap only weighs like 130 lbs or something. Maybe less. Eventually it’s going to have a good size solar panel on it with some deep cycle marine‘s in the bed. Will power my HAM radio and this way I can use the truck as a repeater with cross band repeat all day long with No worries on draining the truck battery. And then i can run a compressor and god knows what else 








Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> For those who haven't been here as long....that quote (Don't move here) originally came directly from the mouth of one of the most blatant, hypocritical trolls to ever visit these pages.


That quote is been used by many people, for many, many years: often by people from places like Oregon, Wyoming, or Montana, specifically referring to people from California.

Similar sentiments are probably also muttered by people from places like Hawaii, New Zealand, and other ‘paradise’ locations. Maybe even by some of your Northern Minnesota neighbors, to people from Minneapolis?

Even the title of at least one book that I read.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That quote is been used by many people, for many, many years: often by people from places like Oregon, Wyoming, or Montana, specifically referring to people from California.
> 
> Similar sentiments are probably also muttered by people from places like Hawaii, New Zealand, and other ‘paradise’ locations. Maybe even by some of your neighbors, to people from Minneapolis?
> 
> Even the title of at least one book that I read.
> 
> Philbert


Not disagreeing, but say that term here and only one person will be associated with it.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Not disagreeing, but say that term here and only one person will be associated with it.


Yep. I could tell by the "tone" of the post that they were an as$hat. One of those my way or hit the highway. Reminds me of Brandon.


----------



## bob kern

farmer steve said:


> Yep. I could tell by the "tone" of the post that they were an as$hat. One of those my way or hit the highway. Reminds me of Brandon.


Well I get to scrounge some black locust tomorrow. Buddy has some that’s too big for his saw so it looks like I’ll take the 850 out for a stroll. Needs some fresh fuel in the carb anyway. He has most of it cut but I guess a couple of forks are more than 24” across.
Should be a nice little snack for Big Mac. Cleaning up on the new 700 I found 2 of the bolts holding the starter assembly on were broke, one was missing, one was an Allen head ( or at least it use to be) and the one that goes in the coil was the wrong threads!
Fun fun!!!
Got the rounded out Allen bolt out with the handle end of a file and cut down 2 - 10x 24’s
For the short ones. Bet it will be a real treat to get the two broken ones out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Don’t move here.



I‘m gonna tell all Californian’s to move to Idaho.


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘m gonna tell all Californian’s to move to Idaho.


They are welcome in Indiana if they leave what wrecked Cali behind. Be ready to be a Hoosier!


----------



## cantoo

Nice day to be driving here.


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Well I get to scrounge some black locust tomorrow. Buddy has some that’s too big for his saw so it looks like I’ll take the 850 out for a stroll. Needs some fresh fuel in the carb anyway. He has most of it cut but I guess a couple of forks are more than 24” across.
> Should be a nice little snack for Big Mac. Cleaning up on the new 700 I found 2 of the bolts holding the starter assembly on were broke, one was missing, one was an Allen head ( or at least it use to be) and the one that goes in the coil was the wrong threads!
> Fun fun!!!
> Got the rounded out Allen bolt out with the handle end of a file and cut down 2 - 10x 24’s
> For the short ones. Bet it will be a real treat to get the two broken ones out.


The 2 broken ones center punch them drill a little bit with a small drill. Heat up the case around it with map gas and use a left handed drill a little bit bigger than your pilot drill they will spin right out.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Don’t move here was mostly a joke, not directed at you. It is frustrating but not much we can do I guess.


I took it as a joke .
I couldn't love there anyway, its not humid enough


----------



## MustangMike

I moved to Brewster (Putnam County) from Westchester County because things were much less expensive up here. In 1977 I bought a 2 bedroom house for $36,000 and my total taxes were $660 / year and the schools were good and the snow got plowed.

Now I have a 3 bedroom house and my taxes are almost $11,000, getting hard to tell it is not Westchester! Everyone moved up, and they made it almost like where they moved from!


----------



## MustangMike

We had a few inches of snow last night into this morning, so it was sleigh ride day with the Grandkids, and as usual my 60+ year old sled went the furthest! We all had a good time!

As the sun got low, it was "last call"!


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> The 2 broken ones center punch them drill a little bit with a small drill. Heat up the case around it with map gas and use a left handed drill a little bit bigger than your pilot drill they will spin right out.


Thanks! Never seen an easy out that small.


----------



## JustJeff

bob kern said:


> Thanks! Never seen an easy out that small.


If you don't have, or can't find a left handed drill.. I have had good luck using the same procedure, drilling through center, heating and using a torx bit as an easy out. They come in small sizes and are cheap. The key is to quickly heat the case around the fastener. The case will expand With heat at a faster rate than the broken fastener but once heated, they will both expand the same amount and it can still be tight. So heat quickly and keep heat from directly hitting the broken bolt. It often doesn't take much heat to make it happen. The way I look at it is, I can always heat it more later. If it doesn't work right away, let it cool completely and try again.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I moved to Brewster (Putnam County) from Westchester County because things were much less expensive up here. In 1977 I bought a 2 bedroom house for $36,000 and my total taxes were $660 / year and the schools were good and the snow got plowed.
> 
> Now I have a 3 bedroom house and my taxes are almost $11,000, getting hard to tell it is not Westchester! Everyone moved up, and they made it almost like where they moved from!


Well you go to Westchester now it's like NYC with trees . I cringe everytime I go to my house in Dutchess county ,route 9 is like central Avenue in Yonkers .

my dad bought this house 1981 in Carmel for 101k . Can’t even imagine what it’s worth now , my mom still lives there . Taxes are way more than yours my two homes are about your tax .


----------



## H-Ranch

Where are you @Cowboy254 ? Hasn't been around since the week before Christmas - hope the fishing is good and the drop bears didn't get him!


----------



## bob kern

JustJeff said:


> If you don't have, or can't find a left handed drill.. I have had good luck using the same procedure, drilling through center, heating and using a torx bit as an easy out. They come in small sizes and are cheap. The key is to quickly heat the case around the fastener. The case will expand With heat at a faster rate than the broken fastener but once heated, they will both expand the same amount and it can still be tight. So heat quickly and keep heat from directly hitting the broken bolt. It often doesn't take much heat to make it happen. The way I look at it is, I can always heat it more later. If it doesn't work right away, let it cool completely and try again.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Thanks! On some larger stuff I have tapped in a square cut nail to turn something out with. Works great.


----------



## bob kern

Today’s scrounge


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> WAIT, WHAT? You guys measure the rakers?  My home schooling from dad was "if they look shiny, give 'em 2 swipes with the file".


That's a great indicator for sure, I show it to guys often.
When I'm in the basement setting a chain up I just set the rakers up there so they are all equal if I'm using the grinder, then it makes it easier if I'm out cutting and need to make those slight adjustments.


----------



## husqvarna257

Had our 1st real storm yesterday 8" light stuff. Tractor key was frozen tried starter fluid but no go so I went to an old favorite, PB Blast and that worked. Snow blower worked and I used the new bucket to push/scrape the top of the road we live on. Town highway dept requested that we push back top of the road banks. Loaded up another skid crate for the OWB, the 10'-20' shed makes it easy to store and get at it.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Thanks! Never seen an easy out that small.


I have some pretty small ones I like to break off using them in 1/4" stuff .
My favorite are the blue point straight flue extractors, they come in a kit that's sold on the snap on truck, but I bought mine off ebay for quite a bit cheaper.
Here's a kit missing the small ones for $.99, but shipping is $30 , and he's only got one sale.








SNAP-ON Blue POINT Screw Extractor SET No.1020 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SNAP-ON Blue POINT Screw Extractor SET No.1020. It is a partial set. View image for contents. The plastic case is cracked. Barely used.</p>



www.ebay.com




This ones a bit more, but complete and a proven seller.








Blue Point 1020 Screw Extractor Set by Snap-on Tools for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blue Point 1020 Screw Extractor Set by Snap-on Tools at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






bob kern said:


> Thanks! On some larger stuff I have tapped in a square cut nail to turn something out with. Works great.


That's cool, never thought of that. I have some extractors that are straight and tapered just like that, but with a sharper edge that's hollow ground iirc.
I've cut a grove into the end of many bolts to use a screwdriver. You can cut a pretty fine grove in a bolt with a Dremel.

When I was at a muffler and brake shop working on 5/16 and up many times we would run the nut the wrong way if we suspected it would break(usually from rust), most times it would break leaving it outside the manifold, then you just weld a nut onto it. Then with the y-pipe down you had plenty of space to heat the manifold and get on it better.



bob kern said:


> Today’s scrounge


Nice load.
All locust? Don't often see it rotten like that.


----------



## bob kern

I’ve thought about trying to wire feed weld a nut on these but not sure.


----------



## chipper1

24 degrees here with only 53% relative humidity .
Lowest I've seen in a while.
Don't move here .


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> I’ve thought about trying to wire feed weld a nut on these but not sure.


I'm usually reluctant to do that unless it's protruding above so the threads don't get damaged even though it won't stick to mag it could still melt it then you'd have to retap it. Also once mag starts burning you had better run. It burns hot and you can't put it out. I'd hate to see someone burn their shop down. The only way to weld it is heliarc and allot of cover gas and mag filler. Buy and far I'd try the extraction before atempting the weld method.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘m gonna tell all Californian’s to move to Idaho.


That's gonna totally mess up baked  from here on out


----------



## bob kern

Then Idaho will be famous for potatoes and nuts!!!


----------



## Brufab

Those macs look great Bob. I could watch them make chips all day. Way to go!!! Super impressive to say the least!!!


----------



## bob kern

Just teasin Cali friends and bring on the Hoosier jokes!!! We have to be able to laugh at ourselves. Lol


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Those macs look great Bob. I could watch them make chips all day. Way to go!!! Super impressive to say the least!!!


Love my macs. Hearing will come back in a day or two along with the feeling in my hands!


----------



## Brufab

Speaking of California... lol


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> I have some pretty small ones I like to break off using them in 1/4" stuff .
> My favorite are the blue point straight flue extractors, they come in a kit that's sold on the snap on truck, but I bought mine off ebay for quite a bit cheaper.
> Here's a kit missing the small ones for $.99, but shipping is $30 , and he's only got one sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNAP-ON Blue POINT Screw Extractor SET No.1020 | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SNAP-ON Blue POINT Screw Extractor SET No.1020. It is a partial set. View image for contents. The plastic case is cracked. Barely used.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones a bit more, but complete and a proven seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Point 1020 Screw Extractor Set by Snap-on Tools for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blue Point 1020 Screw Extractor Set by Snap-on Tools at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, never thought of that. I have some extractors that are straight and tapered just like that, but with a sharper edge that's hollow ground iirc.
> I've cut a grove into the end of many bolts to use a screwdriver. You can cut a pretty fine grove in a bolt with a Dremel.
> 
> When I was at a muffler and brake shop working on 5/16 and up many times we would run the nut the wrong way if we suspected it would break(usually from rust), most times it would break leaving it outside the manifold, then you just weld a nut onto it. Then with the y-pipe down you had plenty of space to heat the manifold and get on it better.
> 
> 
> Nice load.
> All locust? Don't often see it rotten like that.


Yes all locust. It weird , seems one branch of it rotted. The rest is basically petrified. Will be sharpening again later!!


----------



## Brufab

I can bring a couple big bore remingtons down to your studio and we can do a sound check and a jam session!


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> I can bring a couple big bore remingtons down to your studio and we can do a sound check and a jam session!


Funny how the older 660 82cc has rubber grips on the bar yet the slightly newer model 754 88cc is just bare aluminum.


----------



## chipper1

Made some cuts with this little 3/8x64 on a Dolmar 5105 today.
How do you guys think it did?
I'll be tossing it after it dulls as I have a few new in the box sitting here, it's at or beyond the witness marks.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Made some cuts with this little 3/8x64 on a Dolmar 5105 today.
> How do you guys think it did?
> I'll be tossing it after it dulls as I have a few new in the box sitting here, it's at or beyond the witness marks.
> View attachment 954631
> View attachment 954632


I think you got your money’s worth!


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Made some cuts with this little 3/8x64 on a Dolmar 5105 today.
> How do you guys think it did?
> I'll be tossing it after it dulls as I have a few new in the box sitting here, it's at or beyond the witness marks.
> View attachment 954631
> View attachment 954632


I'm going to go out on a limb and sat it did great. I've hear that they perform real good right before they go out. I haven't run one down there but that's what I had heard.


----------



## Lee192233

Stumps are improving.


----------



## Lee192233

Forgot how much damage one can do with a 70cc+ saw. Ran a tank through the MS460 today. Took down an ash and flattened a tipped over willow.


----------



## 3000 FPS

I would say as long as the rakers are low enough it cut just fine.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Made some cuts with this little 3/8x64 on a Dolmar 5105 today.
> How do you guys think it did?
> I'll be tossing it after it dulls as I have a few new in the box sitting here, it's at or beyond the witness marks.


Them's yer racin' chains!


----------



## morewood

This is the rest of the sycamore we got cut up the other day. The biggest piece is a good 30-32".



This maple was mostly rotten. Cut it up and piled it up. For reference the saw has a 36" bar.

Shea


----------



## 3000 FPS

Way to go morewood.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> The only young kids are my own! At 13 and 15 they are able to help... it's the willing part that needs some work. But we are gonna get some good quality family time in this week.


We somehow didn't get any time in last week (probably my own fault.) We did get some today though! I did 4 or 5 myself around lunch and then my girls volunteered this afternoon... and by volunteering I mean they were bickering until I had enough. Now we are gonna do things my way - firewood style! So they completed 10 loads before dark. By the end they were getting along great and laughing. But I had them make sure their headlamps were charged just in case they needed more reminders this evening. If they help tomorrow they may make a few bucks, but not today.


----------



## U&A

Oh dang....

50’ almost exactly from the Y to about breast hight on the log. And straight as you could ask for out of an oak. 23.5”-24” DBH. Been on the ground for 2 years maybe 

And she very well may be all mine for the chainsaw mill.

OH LORD OF LOG GODS..... please ...gimy gimy gimy!







Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I think you got your money’s worth!


Yep, it was a free chain probably 4 yrs ago, that came with 2 or 3 others and a free saw .


Vtrombly said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and sat it did great. I've hear that they perform real good right before they go out. I haven't run one down there but that's what I had heard.


Come back in now, hope you got the rope attached, we need to take that one down lol.
I like them best a bit before they get here, but they do fine as long as the cutters all stay on. Sometimes the drive links/rivets will start to slow the chain down as there isn't enough kerf. 


H-Ranch said:


> Them's yer racin' chains!


Not quite, but it cut just fine.


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Oh dang....
> 
> 50’ almost exactly from the Y to about breast hight on the log. And straight as you could ask for out of an oak. 23.5”-24” DBH. Been on the ground for 2 years maybe
> 
> And she very well may be all mine for the chainsaw mill.
> 
> OH LORD OF LOG GODS..... please ...gimy gimy gimy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Is that another big oak it fell over, looks like it was paired up with the one on the right middle of the picture.


----------



## turnkey4099

Lee192233 said:


> Stumps are improving.



There is no way to improve that, it is as perfect as can be done. If I ever do one like, or even near, like that, I'd cut a cookie and mount it on the wall.


----------



## LondonNeil

Pfff! Keep filing and cutting until a tooth or 2 snaps off. Or set aside for stumping.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Pfff! Keep filing and cutting until a tooth or 2 snaps off. Or set aside for stumping.


I do that if they are well worn(not extremely worn) and I plan on doing some work with the saw, but if I dull it cutting firewood then I just change them out. If you're changing out chains on a job that's not usually very productive. 
This one hasn't lost a cutter yet, but one is angled up just a little.


----------



## Stock

bob kern said:


> Love my macs. *Hearing will come back* in a day or two along with the feeling in my hands!


Ohh how wrong you are. Take it from me noise induced hearing loss is very real and no joke, I find it difficult to hear a conversation in a group, wont't start a saw now with out hearing protection as I'm trying to mind the little I have left...........................................................................................and the tinnitus is no laughing matter either....................................................................


----------



## bob kern

Oh I get it and it was said somewhat in jest. 
Everyone has their own point at which they say it’s time for plugs and I’m certainly not against them. Thanks genuinely for the concern!
On a lighter yet related topic, did you hear about the fella who got hearing aids?
Doc asked if the family was happy they didn’t have to yell anymore or listen to the tv so loud. The old fella says oh I haven’t told them yet, but I have changed my will 5 times!!


----------



## Brufab




----------



## Brufab

Bare feet and 100cc


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


>


I bet her fella toed the line!!


----------



## Lee192233

Stock said:


> Ohh how wrong you are. Take it from me noise induced hearing loss is very real and no joke, I find it difficult to hear a conversation in a group, wont't start a saw now with out hearing protection as I'm trying to mind the little I have left...........................................................................................and the tinnitus is no laughing matter either....................................................................


Tinnitus sucks...guns, saws, race cars, lawn mowers, hammers, air tools and rock concerts have done their damage to my hearing.


----------



## U&A

A buddy a work is really struggling with tinnitus right now. Missing days of work because he can’t sleep

But at the same time he just bitches and doesn’t try to help himself in anyway.

Things can be done to reduce it or even make it seem to be gone


I have always worn hearing protection with anything loud. And its a good reason to pretend you cant hear people you dont want to talk to as well....


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Logger nate

Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?


----------



## Lee192233

Logger nate said:


> Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?


I have no personal experience with them. A good friend of mine swears by them. I've always liked Lacrosse knee highs.


----------



## Brufab

Logger nate said:


> Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?


Those muck boots my feet always sweat in them bad so I have not had any luck. None are really insulated though. As long as your always moving your feet will stay warm. But if it's really cold I opt for something different. Maybe the toe heaters with the sticky tape on them???


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?


I wear mine a good bit when the snow gets deeper. I'm not sure if their temp rating is up to par though. I think mine say good -20* but mid teens are pushing it. I have several pair of felt liner insoles for on the bottom and change them out regularly if they feel damp from sweat. I double up on wool blend socks if I'm sitting in the tree stand on a cold day. I forget which model I have but will check when I get back to the shop.


----------



## Brufab

I bought a pair of -100 leather boots from cabelas. My feet get cold wearing them in the house. Makes no sense. I haven't found a boot yet that keeps my feet warm. I even have pair of lacrosse ice king pac boots and no matter what I do if I'm not moving my feet are freezing.


----------



## Logger nate

Brufab said:


> I bought a pair of -100 leather boots from cabelas. My feet get cold wearing them in the house. Makes no sense. I haven't found a boot yet that keeps my feet warm. I even have pair of lacrosse ice king pac boots and no matter what I do if I'm not moving my feet are freezing.


Kinda of same for me, I have some electric socks that work well (other than feeling the wires) but batteries only last 4-5 hrs.


----------



## turnkey4099

Stock said:


> Ohh how wrong you are. Take it from me noise induced hearing loss is very real and no joke, I find it difficult to hear a conversation in a group, wont't start a saw now with out hearing protection as I'm trying to mind the little I have left...........................................................................................and the tinnitus is no laughing matter either....................................................................



This.

I started wearing hearing protectors way to late. Now I will not run power equipment without it, splitter, mower, blower, etc. - always wth the headsets.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I bought a pair of -100 leather boots from cabelas. My feet get cold wearing them in the house. Makes no sense. I haven't found a boot yet that keeps my feet warm. I even have pair of lacrosse ice king pac boots and no matter what I do if I'm not moving my feet are freezing.


I had that problem too. I have figured out that it's a combo of things. First bring extra Socks and change them out a couple times. They get damp and then you get cold. If you sweat and stop your done and you will freeze. Have to put dry socks on before the moisture freezes. Also have to make sure the boots are dry before even leave the house, use a boot drier if nessasary. Second if it is too tight of boots buy ones that are like 2 sizes bigger there has to be air all around your foot or they freeze off. Third and this applies to hunting keep your feet off the cold ground put them up on something or get a seat tall enough that your feet hang or you can rest them up on carpet or something other than the cold ground wicking up and freezing the boot off your foot.


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> I had that problem too. I have figured out that it's a combo of things. First bring extra Socks and change them out a couple times. They get damp and then you get cold. If you sweat and stop your done and you will freeze. Have to put dry socks on before the moisture freezes. Also have to make sure the boots are dry before even leave the house, use a boot drier if nessasary. Second if it is too tight of boots buy ones that are like 2 sizes bigger there has to be air all around your foot or they freeze off. Third and this applies to hunting keep your feet off the cold ground put them up on something or get a seat tall enough that your feet hang or you can rest them up on carpet or something other than the cold ground wicking up and freezing the boot off your foot.


I have a pair of Hoffman pac style boots that have held up incredibly well (15+ years) but my feet are always cold unless walking briskly, even if my upper body is working hard but not much walking their cold. They are kept on a boot dryer every night. I bought new liner’s last year that helped but still cold. Never really liked rubber boots but have heard the muck boots are pretty warm if you can keep them dry. Might have to try changing socks, in them 10+ hrs a day.


----------



## Logger nate

And you are right about air space, I have some Hoffman pac boots with corked soles that are a full size too big, my feet stay much warmer in them but pretty uncomfortable walking around, wish I could switch soles around, If I’m wearing the corks I’m hiking around, air bob sole I’m sitting, lol.


----------



## Brufab

I have done the sock thing too. Wear street shoes and socks to destination, then put dry socks on and keep boots dry and warm by floor vent. Some guys I know wear uninsulated boots and some socks and there feet are fine. I've done it all the less is more technique and the more is better technique and they all have mixed results for me.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Is that another big oak it fell over, looks like it was paired up with the one on the right middle of the picture.



Yes it is.

It is in question as well







Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> I have a pair of Hoffman pac style boots that have held up incredibly well (15+ years) but my feet are always cold unless walking briskly, even if my upper body is working hard but not much walking their cold. They are kept on a boot dryer every night. I bought new liner’s last year that helped but still cold. Never really liked rubber boots but have heard the muck boots are pretty warm if you can keep them dry. Might have to try changing socks, in them 10+ hrs a day.


Yeah sweat is the enemy changing damp socks or socks that wick moisture. I know that's easier said than done expecially all day cutting. Stopping to change socks might be hard. Maybe at least at lunch time for sure. If you try the toe warmers try putting them on top if your toes they need oxygen to work well. Make sure they are open up and hot before you put them on your foot masking tape if needed.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Yep, it was a free chain probably 4 yrs ago, that came with 2 or 3 others and a free saw .
> 
> Come back in now, hope you got the rope attached, we need to take that one down lol.
> I like them best a bit before they get here, but they do fine as long as the cutters all stay on. Sometimes the drive links/rivets will start to slow the chain down as there isn't enough kerf.
> 
> Not quite, but it cut just fine.



Wow you got alot of cookie dough there to make cookies with! Sweet saw!!!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> I wear mine a good bit when the snow gets deeper. I'm not sure if their temp rating is up to par though. I think mine say good -20* but mid teens are pushing it. I have several pair of felt liner insoles for on the bottom and change them out regularly if they feel damp from sweat. I double up on wool blend socks if I'm sitting in the tree stand on a cold day. I forget which model I have but will check when I get back to the shop.


Thank you Steve. I was looking at the Arctic extreme ones.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Stock said:


> Ohh how wrong you are. Take it from me noise induced hearing loss is very real and no joke, I find it difficult to hear a conversation in a group, wont't start a saw now with out hearing protection as I'm trying to mind the little I have left...........................................................................................and the tinnitus is no laughing matter either....................................................................


WHAT?!?! 


https://media.tenor.com/images/50d5d0c15d00122e5fd985ea1db28ef2/tenor.gif


----------



## crowbuster

Logger nate said:


> Thank you Steve. I was looking at the Arctic extreme ones.


I have had the actic pro's for 3 pair now. Best boot i have ever owned. Have had my feet get cool, but never stopwhat you are doing and go inside cool. I put a lot of mile on them. Have one pair just for deer huntin only. The one's you are looking at should be even better. Had to get knee high sox. Hate it when the boots eat the sox and they ball up at the toes.


----------



## calamari

morewood said:


> View attachment 954705
> 
> 
> This is the rest of the sycamore we got cut up the other day. The biggest piece is a good 30-32".
> View attachment 954706
> 
> 
> This maple was mostly rotten. Cut it up and piled it up. For reference the saw has a 36" bar.
> 
> Shea


Do you like burning Sycamore or is it just a common softwood you have access to? We burn mostly oak here because there's so much of it but there is a ton of Sycamore around that nobody messes with.


----------



## Logger nate

crowbuster said:


> I have had the actic pro's for 3 pair now. Best boot i have ever owned. Have had my feet get cool, but never stopwhat you are doing and go inside cool. I put a lot of mile on them. Have one pair just for deer huntin only. The one's you are looking at should be even better. Had to get knee high sox. Hate it when the boots eat the sox and they ball up at the toes.


Thank you! That helps.


----------



## bob kern

Well this crazy Indian weather is driving me nuts. I have 2 dead ash trunks on top of mt Everest to go get but we’ve went from 5 back to 45. Has to be frozen to get up there. Headed back down to 8 Tuesday night it looks like but by the time I get off work it will be mid 30’s again! Grrrr


----------



## bob kern

Indiana not indian


----------



## Brufab

Indiana summer in January who woulda thought


----------



## svk

Morning guys. -24 this morning and then we finally get some reprieve from deep cold.

The cute blonde I had been seeing removed herself from consideration last week and I’ve started talking pretty seriously to a really good looking redhead. Hoping to meet her in person soon. There are three female aspects that really make me melt, and red hair is one of them.

My big buddy has an appointment with the vet this morning so he’ll officially become a 1 of 1 limited edition. I gave him an extra batch of food last night as he couldn’t have food after midnight.


----------



## Brufab

Beautiful dog you have!


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Beautiful dog you have!


Thank you. Believe it or not, he’s not a black lab but a German Shepherd/Chesapeake mix!


----------



## Brufab

Wow cool! Your right I would of never of thought that! Good deal and great dog/buddy/best friend!


----------



## svk

He’s very smart, very loyal, and has an amazing nose. Great dog outdoors or in the car but somewhat of a Tyrannosaurus rex in the house. Hoping the procedure may calm him down a bit. I know the GSD are a challenging breed to train but once you get them trained there are none better.


----------



## Brufab

One of my rescue chihuahuas I swear he thinks he's human


----------



## svk

Well they are


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> Morning guys. -24 this morning and then we finally get some reprieve from deep cold.
> 
> The cute blonde I had been seeing removed herself from consideration last week and I’ve started talking pretty seriously to a really good looking redhead. Hoping to meet her in person soon. There are three female aspects that really make me melt, and red hair is one of them.
> 
> My big buddy has an appointment with the vet this morning so he’ll officially become a 1 of 1 limited edition. I gave him an extra batch of food last night as he couldn’t have food after midnight.
> View attachment 955127


Only if the drapes match the curtains.....

So, your boy is going to the vet to get TUTORED huh? 

Silly SVK, with a doggo that big, both sides of that is for FUD..... mine always have to have a seperate 3 gallon mop bucket for water.... 


Fixing it for you.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> Morning guys. -24 this morning and then we finally get some reprieve from deep cold.
> 
> The cute blonde I had been seeing removed herself from consideration last week and I’ve started talking pretty seriously to a really good looking redhead. Hoping to meet her in person soon. There are three female aspects that really make me melt, and red hair is one of them.
> 
> My big buddy has an appointment with the vet this morning so he’ll officially become a 1 of 1 limited edition. I gave him an extra batch of food last night as he couldn’t have food after midnight.
> View attachment 955127



More fixing is called for here.....

Yeah, my three things would be. Breathing, meaning her body is warm and soft. Intelligent, as in, can hold a conversation and knows what a dogs purpose in life is., and Smells Nice, because, you know, the whole breathing, warm,. soft, body thing would be ruined if she didn't know how to keep her motor clean.


----------



## SS396driver

GeeVee said:


> Only if the drapes match the curtains.....


If always heard" if the curtains match the carpet . "


----------



## GeeVee

SS396driver said:


> If always heard" if the curtains match the carpet . "


Damn, How did I f- that up? Wait, you did too? Isn't it.- If the Carpet matches the Curtains?


----------



## SS396driver

GeeVee said:


> Damn, How did I f- that up? Wait, you did too? Isn't it.- If the Carpet matches the Curtains?


Really dont matter anymore. Most have hardwood floors


----------



## GeeVee

SS396driver said:


> Really dont matter anymore. Most have hardwood floors


Well, similiar to above, I can only speak of one I know intimately, and its a clean machine


----------



## morewood

calamari said:


> Do you like burning Sycamore or is it just a common softwood you have access to? We burn mostly oak here because there's so much of it but there is a ton of Sycamore around that nobody messes with.


I like burning FREE wood that has EASY access. My OWB doesn't have a preference, sometimes it's hungrier, sometimes not. I usually burn oak and locust, but I have so much wood piled up I'm burning the stuff that rots quicker first. I'll end up letting my son sell some just to get some out of the way. I probably have 30+ cords of logs between my house and a place in town I've been granted access to.

Shea


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Damn, How did I f- that up? Wait, you did too? Isn't it.- If the Carpet matches the Curtains?


This redhead is naturally a blonde, sorry to disappoint you


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> More fixing is called for here.....
> 
> Yeah, my three things would be. Breathing, meaning her body is warm and soft. Intelligent, as in, can hold a conversation and knows what a dogs purpose in life is., and Smells Nice, because, you know, the whole breathing, warm,. soft, body thing would be ruined if she didn't know how to keep her motor clean.
> 
> View attachment 955144


We have to clarify here. What makes me melt and what I need in a long term relationship are two different things.

I NEED a gal that is kind, motivated, loyal, and can have good conversations for a long term partner. Not negotiable.

Things that make me melt are red hair, tall chicks, and large chests. Bonus points for thick booty. I did date a 5'11" redhead for a time this summer but she was....angry so I disengaged immediately when I saw the dark side plus that was when the 27yo came along. 2 1/2 out of 3 was a pretty good find otherwise.


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Only if the drapes match the curtains.....
> 
> So, your boy is going to the vet to get TUTORED huh?
> 
> Silly SVK, with a doggo that big, both sides of that is for FUD..... mine always have to have a seperate 3 gallon mop bucket for water....
> 
> 
> Fixing it for you.
> 
> View attachment 955133


No worries-he gets that bowl heaped full 2-3 times a day


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Really dont matter anymore. Most have hardwood floors


Hardwood 

But yes, no carpet on probably 50 percent these days.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> This redhead is naturally a blonde, sorry to disappoint you


Thanks for thinking of me, I do appreciate it, very connsiderate of you. 

Buuuut. In the off chance we are swapping wives, just remember, a little incidental contact is okay, no roughing the quarterback.....

Redheads, ooowhee, you better be tough, because I've never seen a tame one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Bare feet and 100cc



Shes wearing sandals, might as well be barefoot though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Indiana not indian



There’s an edit function.


----------



## MustangMike

Dang, It's cold out there!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Hardwood
> 
> But yes, no carpet on probably 50 percent these days.



I read it was 25%.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> If always heard" if the curtains match the carpet . "



Beat me to it, but I hear it “does the carpet match the drapes?”


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Shes wearing sandals, might as well be barefoot though.


Ha your right I went back and zoomed in. Good eye mountain guy


----------



## SS396driver

I prefer the hardwood with just a little landing strip.
But I been doing some carving but mostly whittling past few days . A lot of ice and bitter cold out . Made a small spoon out of a piece of HVBW firewood . Didn’t sand just did some scrapping to finish it . Bad enough the wood stove makes dust don’t need to be adding to it


----------



## GeeVee

mountainguyed67 said:


> I read it was 25%.


Let me fix that for you to Mountain? It was 50% of the entire number of floors, not 25% coverage of floors that are carpeted.


SS396driver said:


> I prefer the hardwood with just a little landing strip.
> But I been doing some carving but mostly whittling past few days . A lot of ice and bitter cold out . Made a small spoon out of a piece of HVBW firewood . Didn’t sand just did some scrapping to finish it . Bad enough the wood stove makes dust don’t need to be adding to it
> 
> View attachment 955240
> View attachment 955241
> View attachment 955242
> View attachment 955243
> View attachment 955244
> View attachment 955245


Is that like a little welcome mat at the front door?


----------



## SS396driver

GeeVee said:


> Let me fix that for you to Mountain? It was 50% of the entire number of floors, not 25% coverage of floors that are carpeted.
> 
> Is that like a little welcome mat at the front door?


Yup .


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> I prefer the hardwood with just a little landing strip.
> But I been doing some carving but mostly whittling past few days . A lot of ice and bitter cold out . Made a small spoon out of a piece of HVBW firewood . Didn’t sand just did some scrapping to finish it . Bad enough the wood stove makes dust don’t need to be adding to it
> 
> View attachment 955240
> View attachment 955241
> View attachment 955242
> View attachment 955243
> View attachment 955244
> View attachment 955245


Nice!


----------



## JustJeff

Hardwood, softwood, drapes or window blinds, curves or slim, I could care less. I've got a woman who I love to be around and who loves me despite all my many faults and that's what makes her beautiful to me. The looks fade but it's nice to be with someone you can stand. Glad I'm not single, I'd suck at it and probably just become a bachelor for life.
My bluetick girl got spayed today and she's not feeling herself yet.
Cold and blowing and snowing for 2 days and I'm just feeding the stove






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Beautiful girl! Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GeeVee said:


> It was 50% of the entire number of floors, not 25% coverage of floors that are carpeted.



Yeah, I got that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> Hardwood, softwood, drapes or window blinds, curves or slim, I could care less. I've got a woman who I love to be around and who loves me despite all my many faults and that's what makes her beautiful to me. The looks fade but it's nice to be with someone you can stand. Glad I'm not single, I'd suck at it and probably just become a bachelor for life.
> My bluetick girl got spayed today and she's not feeling herself yet.
> Cold and blowing and snowing for 2 days and I'm just feeding the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Our dogs like to lay right in front of the stove too.


----------



## GeeVee

JustJeff said:


> Hardwood, softwood, drapes or window blinds, curves or slim, I could care less. I've got a woman who I love to be around and who loves me despite all my many faults and that's what makes her beautiful to me. The looks fade but it's nice to be with someone you can stand. Glad I'm not single, I'd suck at it and probably just become a bachelor for life.
> My bluetick girl got spayed today and she's not feeling herself yet.
> Cold and blowing and snowing for 2 days and I'm just feeding the stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yeah, we can see you neglect her.


----------



## Lee192233

Well, I'm frustrated. My dad has my grandpa's old 011 aveq. Always ran well. This fall he was cutting with it and it would quit after 15 minutes. Checked and it had no spark when acting up. Coil replacement time. He gets a chicom coil for it and asks me to install it. I installed it tonight and no spark. Pulled cover again, checked wires and reset coil gap. Still no spark. WTF! Checked continuity on kill wire to ground with kill switch on and 0 ohms. Disconnected kill wire from coil and found kill wire terminal is shorted to ground. Damn coil is put together wrong. I'm going to try to convince him to get a new saw. That's my rant for today.


----------



## Valpen

Lee192233 said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. My dad has my grandpa's old 011 aveq. Always ran well. This fall he was cutting with it and it would quit after 15 minutes. Checked and it had no spark when acting up. Coil replacement time. He gets a chicom coil for it and asks me to install it. I installed it tonight and no spark. Pulled cover again, checked wires and reset coil gap. Still no spark. WTF! Checked continuity on kill wire to ground with kill switch on and 0 ohms. Disconnected kill wire from coil and found kill wire terminal is shorted to ground. Damn coil is put together wrong. I'm going to try to convince him to get a new saw. That's my rant for today.


If your dad likes and is used to a saw with the balance, light weight and performance of the 011, you may have a challenge in finding a suitable replacement for him these days.
It is a 41cc pre-emissions good quality saw that IMHO should be repaired and put back to work (and give pleasure).


----------



## SimonHS

Valpen said:


> If your dad likes and is used to a saw with the balance, light weight and performance of the 011, you may have a challenge in finding a suitable replacement for him these days.



Try a MS241C, if you can find a good, clean one.


----------



## Brufab

Lee192233 said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. My dad has my grandpa's old 011 aveq. Always ran well. This fall he was cutting with it and it would quit after 15 minutes. Checked and it had no spark when acting up. Coil replacement time. He gets a chicom coil for it and asks me to install it. I installed it tonight and no spark. Pulled cover again, checked wires and reset coil gap. Still no spark. WTF! Checked continuity on kill wire to ground with kill switch on and 0 ohms. Disconnected kill wire from coil and found kill wire terminal is shorted to ground. Damn coil is put together wrong. I'm going to try to convince him to get a new saw. That's my rant for today.


Never trust the chicoms! And never skimp on parts for a saw! But I'm not sure of genuine stihl coil price vs value of saw/price of new saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Depends on the saw, but I've had good luck with Chinese coils on most saws.

But that is how it goes, I had a lot of problems with the 440 cars (I stopped using them), but the 660 carbs were good. Go figure!

It is often a "saw specific" problem.


----------



## svk

He pulled through everything well yesterday. Even walked to the car and wasn’t woozy. Last night he slept by my side of of the bed.

The corgi was relegated to his kennel downstairs and she howled quite a bit before going to bed and again at first light. Can’t win sometimes.


----------



## Brufab

Glad to hear! That's fantastic!


----------



## Lee192233

Since we're posting dog post surgery pics, here's one of Ellie after her surgery in November. 

Three lumps removed and 5 teeth pulled. She turns 11 in a week.


----------



## svk

Mine freaked out with the cone. So far I’m just keeping him nearby and he hasn’t paid attention to the affected area.


----------



## JustJeff

We opted for the surgical onesie over the cone. So far it seems to be working





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cricket

Stock said:


> Ohh how wrong you are. Take it from me noise induced hearing loss is very real and no joke, I find it difficult to hear a conversation in a group, wont't start a saw now with out hearing protection as I'm trying to mind the little I have left...........................................................................................and the tinnitus is no laughing matter either....................................................................


My late husband trimmed for thirty-some years, and yeah - it don't come back.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. My dad has my grandpa's old 011 aveq. Always ran well. This fall he was cutting with it and it would quit after 15 minutes. Checked and it had no spark when acting up. Coil replacement time. He gets a chicom coil for it and asks me to install it. I installed it tonight and no spark. Pulled cover again, checked wires and reset coil gap. Still no spark. WTF! Checked continuity on kill wire to ground with kill switch on and 0 ohms. Disconnected kill wire from coil and found kill wire terminal is shorted to ground. Damn coil is put together wrong. I'm going to try to convince him to get a new saw. That's my rant for today.


Bummer about the saw/coil, and the chicom parts.
Right in your neck of the woods and parts availability is a bit better.





Sold - Super Clean 026


My friend is the original owner of this saw. He never heated with wood, just used it to do cleanup on some relative's property. It's lived its whole life in a case. I'm about 99% sure that it is wearing its original drive sprocket and likely the bar is original as well. As you can see in the...




www.arboristsite.com




That would give you time to find some oem parts to rejuvenate the ole girl. I'd just put an ad on here looking for a coil, someone has one.
Edit; here's one on flee bay, once you click on it down below the initial ad you will see other options and you can bounce around to find something that may be cheaper, I didn't look to far.








COIL FOR STIHL CHAINSAW 009 010 011 012 ---- BAY 120 V | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COIL FOR STIHL CHAINSAW 009 010 011 012 ---- BAY 120 V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






SimonHS said:


> Try a MS241C, if you can find a good, clean one.


This is also a great saw, if you want to jump into a more modern saw that has some nice features and sips fuel.
One benefit of the 026 is that pretty much any shop can work on it of you don't have a great dealer if you ever had a problem needing diagnosis of the mtronic setup.


----------



## LondonNeil

Matching collar and cuffs it's what we say, but we also have a current fashion for sleeveless.


----------



## bob kern

No real scrounging tonight but I did buck up some long stuff in the wood lot with the new 700. It was really kicking it tonight. Love that saw.
Got my buddy’s little husky 240 screaming again. It’s amazing what one quarter more turn that a limiter will allow will do. 
former limiter that is.


----------



## bob kern

A 240 is not my favorite saw to work on!!! By the way.


----------



## SS396driver

Still to cold out to scrounge. I took a walk to the barn and there is a heavy layer of ice on top of the snow. Makes a lot of noise as you walk breaking up .

So I roughed out out a new knife. Made the blank from 01 . Need to harden it tomorrow and temper then finish it but beforehand I’ll drill out the tang for the brass handle 



rivets


----------



## 501Maico

501Maico said:


> Going the hard way on a 24" DBH willow oak. I've done occasional removals with just antique spurs and a belt since the mid 70's. Recently invested in all new climbing gear and this is a perfect first practice tree with no time crunch to fell. Been cleaning the limbs off and chunking down 16" split ready wood. I'm not going to bother cutting the stem, just dropping it whole after the limbs are gone. Huge lower limbs would be safer to remove before dropping regardless.
> 
> .View attachment 942260
> View attachment 942264
> View attachment 942265
> View attachment 942266



Dropped the climbing practice tree about a month ago. I left my tie in point and a limb on the fall side to keep the trunk off of the ground.
I only got 6 limb-less large rounds and a few smaller ones at the top but I had a dilemma with the rest of the wood which I couldn't leave behind. I just have a maul and a tiny electric splitter so I decided to make a bunch of XL rising crust pan pizzas. Figure I can support the edges and bust them apart with a sledge once they dry out.
I was leery of hitting metal because this location was a former yearly carnival ground dating back to the 50's and there were some electrical wires embedded in the tree but I didn't have any problems.
First time using my MS462 with a full chisel chain and I can't get over how fast it cuts. I would normally grab the slow and torquey Farm Boss or Super XL as my previous "big saws". I love running both of these old saws and they will still get used for up to 20" stuff.


----------



## Brufab

Looks like that new gear you got worked pretty good.


----------



## djg james

Can anyone tell me where a local CADA (Chainsaw Acquisition Disease Anonymous) meeting in the StL area? Or is it just CAA? I just saw a Stihl 660 with a 36" B&C for $650.

I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it....

I need to get my 046 running first. That's probably the biggest saw I'll need.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Can anyone tell me where a local CADA (Chainsaw Acquisition Disease Anonymous) meeting in the StL area? Or is it just CAA? I just saw a Stihl 660 with a 36" B&C for $650.
> 
> I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it....
> 
> I need to get my 046 running first. That's probably the biggest saw I'll need.


You are right you don’t need it so buy it for me for Christmas!! I can wait!!!


----------



## Brufab

I feel ya, the wife had to step in and be my sponsor said 6+ vintage saws now and I need to start working on the 12 steps. Fortunately we have met alot of great guys on here and it has been a positive difference maker in our current lives and situation to say the least.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> I feel ya, the wife had to step in and be my sponsor said 6+ vintage saws now and I need to start working on the 12 steps. Fortunately we have met alot of great guys on here and it has been a positive difference maker in our current lives and situation to say the least.


Well if it helps bf tell her I have way more than 6 way way more!!!!


----------



## Brufab

That's funny Bob! She said if we hang out I better not come back with 'yellow fever'


----------



## 501Maico

Brufab said:


> Looks like that new gear you got worked pretty good.


Yes, very pleased. I did have one small injury though. The first time I used the Silky, read razor sharp, It somehow bit the top of my thumb and forefinger when putting it back in the scabbard.  Lots of respect for it early on.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> That's funny Bob! She said if we hang out I better not come back 'yellow fever'


It is highly contagious!!


----------



## bob kern

8 is a nice even number I hear!!


----------



## Brufab

Yea those look sweet! You must really want me to get in trouble! If those were local, I'd be sneaking out in the middle of the night to get them


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> 8 is a nice even number I hear!!


Here's one for ya! In the good ol' state of Indiana.


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah sweat is the enemy changing damp socks or socks that wick moisture. I know that's easier said than done expecially all day cutting. Stopping to change socks might be hard. Maybe at least at lunch time for sure. If you try the toe warmers try putting them on top if your toes they need oxygen to work well. Make sure they are open up and hot before you put them on your foot masking tape if needed.


Please accept my experiences in the Marines... buy yourself at least 6 sets of wool socks... three for today, and three for the following day... dump some baby powder in them and put them in a ziploc (one set per ziploc bag) carry two in your side pockets and one on your feet. swap socks at noon break, and or if you dunk them in water. so if careful actually two pair per day, one spair if you act retarded and soak your feet. cotton socks are the devil bobby boucher! cotton sock hold water and your feet get cold.... baby powder absorbs moisture and keeps you feet dry, change your sock a minimum of once per day.... you will thank my for this advice. BTW this is standard advice for all newbies coming into the fleet.... dry feet are happy feet, dry feet are cool feet, dry feet are warm feet, cotton socks suck.....cotton is fine for a towel the job of which is to absorb moisture and keep it off your body, but if you totally soak it you are screwed...this is what happens to your feet after sweating for an hour or so. 

wool will keep your feet warm even if wet. the baby powder will help keep them dry . Dry feet are happy feet... end of discussion. (also dry feet do not blister like sweat soaked ones will...) Hell look at this for inspiration.. https://www.google.com/search?q=inf...UcaCVwQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=976&bih=476&dpr=1.4


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> Please accept my experiences in the Marines... buy yourself at least 6 sets of wool socks... three for today, and three for the following day... dump some baby powder in them and put them in a ziploc (one set per ziploc bag) carry two in your side pockets and one on your feet. swap socks at noon break, and or if you dunk them in water. so if careful actually two pair per day, one spair if you act retarded and soak your feet. cotton socks are the devil bobby boucher! cotton sock hold water and your feet get cold.... baby powder absorbs moisture and keeps you feet dry, change your sock a minimum of once per day.... you will thank my for this advice. BTW this is standard advice for all newbies coming into the fleet.... dry feet are happy feet, dry feet are cool feet, dry feet are warm feet, cotton socks suck.....cotton is fine for a towel the job of which is to absorb moisture and keep it off your body, but if you totally soak it you are screwed...this is what happens to your feet after sweating for an hour or so.
> 
> wool will keep your feet warm even if wet. the baby powder will help keep them dry . Dry feet are happy feet... end of discussion. (also dry feet do not blister like sweat soaked ones will...) Hell look at this for inspiration.. https://www.google.com/search?q=inf...UcaCVwQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=976&bih=476&dpr=1.4


I fully agree with you sound advice right there.


----------



## MustangMike

Good advice, but equally important to make sure your feet can breathe, don't put on socks that are too thick for your boot, and yes, wool is best (Merlino wool?).

Sweat is definitely a major enemy. If you have to ride in the car, or hike up hill before you "stay still", it is very difficult to find the right balance. Try to move slowly if you can.

Before the advent of Gore-Tex and waterproof clothing, every hunter knew that wool would keep you warm even when wet (and cotton would absorb moisture and would not keep you warm). It is why virtually every hunter used to wear a Woolrich coat! I still have mine, but it no longer goes hunting!

I once ordered the same style boots in the same size with addl insulation. The outside dimension was the same, but the inside was too tight for thick socks. The addl insulation shrank the inside.

I now order my cold weather boots 1/2 size larger to accommodate thicker socks and allow my feet to breathe.


----------



## svk

Not much worse that cold feet or rotten feet!

I wear cotton socks in the summer (sometimes changing mid day) but I shower or sauna every night before bed and the socks are washed. You’re looking for trouble if you wear sweated out socks (or underwear) for day 2. If I’m up at the cabin without running water, I’ll wash my socks and underwear in the sauna and then let them dry overnight.

For deep cold I like the mid weight wool blend socks on first then a thick pair of pure wool over them. My heavy boots are a size to two bigger than my shoes.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I fully agree with you sound advice right there.


wet feet, wet sox... as bad or close as... snow skiing in the rain! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Not much worse that cold feet or rotten feet!*
> 
> I wear cotton socks in the summer (sometimes changing mid day) but I shower or sauna every night before bed and the socks are washed. You’re looking for trouble if you wear sweated out socks (or underwear) for day 2. If I’m up at the cabin without running water, I’ll wash my socks and underwear in the sauna and then let them dry overnight.
> 
> For deep cold I like the mid weight wool blend socks on first then a thick pair of pure wool over them. My heavy boots are a size to two bigger than my shoes.


no doubt! i don't know how our G.I's... did it during the many wars and campaigns fought in such conditions like SE Asia...


----------



## SS396driver

I’ve had a pair of Sorel boots for forever. These were made in Canada . Removable insulation that’s real wool rinse them out every eve after use . Th y keep my feet warm even when standing still using the splitter. But I do use a closed cell insulation mat to stand on . Bought my wife a pair a few years ago made in China and quality is definitely sub par


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Good advice, but equally important to make sure your feet can breathe, don't put on socks that are too thick for your boot, and yes, wool is best (Merlino wool?).
> 
> Sweat is definitely a major enemy. If you have to ride in the car, or hike up hill before you "stay still", it is very difficult to find the right balance. Try to move slowly if you can.
> 
> Before the advent of Gore-Tex and waterproof clothing, every hunter knew that wool would keep you warm even when wet (and cotton would absorb moisture and would not keep you warm). It is why virtually every hunter used to wear a Woolrich coat! I still have mine, but it no longer goes hunting!
> 
> I once ordered the same style boots in the same size with addl insulation. The outside dimension was the same, but the inside was too tight for thick socks. The addl insulation shrank the inside.
> 
> I now order my cold weather boots 1/2 size larger to accommodate thicker socks and allow my feet to breathe.


ah-h! dry feet, dry sox and dry boots!!  have read more than one book on Alaska life out in the bush... and how the bushman tucked in after a long hard day on the sled, etc... snuggled and warm... and woke up to be frozen and trapped in all the froze up wraps!! :.(


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Holidays are passed and now we are into the new year. 2022. gosh, how time flies. hope it was a nice holiday season for you all. and that the new year will go as you desire. most of our decorations down, but the tree still up. we like the lights! 

yesterday's scrounge. just a little urban windfall. pun intended. big storms couple days ago. 6 tornadoes, too. one few blocks from us. oak, free for scrounging. just couple houses down from me. 10 maybe 15 mins work... bit under 1/10th cord... closer to .6 or 7 of a tenth. good enuff for my needs. _burn all i can, stack the rest_.... 

oiled up my lil Echo first. then some fuel. too off. warmed it up. and off i went. 2 houses away.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yesterday's scrounge... yesterday's lounge. we enjoyed the fireside warmth in evening catching up on some t.v. ...


----------



## farmer steve

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Holidays are passed and now we are into the new year. 2022. gosh, how time flies. hope it was a nice holiday season for you all. and that the new year will go as you desire. most of our decorations down, but the tree still up. we like the lights!
> 
> yesterday's scrounge. just a little urban windfall. pun intended. big storms couple days ago. 6 tornadoes, too. one few blocks from us. oak, free for scrounging. just couple houses down from me. 10 maybe 15 mins work... bit under 1/10th cord... closer to .6 or 7 of a tenth. good enuff for my needs. _burn all i can, stack the rest_....
> 
> oiled up my lil Echo first. then some fuel. too off. warmed it up. and off i went. 2 houses away.
> View attachment 955758
> 
> View attachment 955756
> View attachment 955757


That'll get the wheelbarrow guys excited.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> That'll get the wheelbarrow guys excited.




right! a quintessential... quick turn around. lol 

_"not for resale!'

_


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> That'll get the wheelbarrow guys excited.


Oh sure... *those* guys.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> right! a quintessential... quick turn around. lol
> 
> _"not for resale!'
> View attachment 955764
> _


Taking a barrow in your hands never know whether the next load will be its last. I can see the listing. "Vintage barrow perfect condition all it needs is a tire you move load of firewood is included. My loss is your gain. Wont last long"


----------



## farmer steve

Glad I wasn't hunting when this decided to go over.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Taking a barrow in your hands never know whether the next load will be its last. I can see the listing. "Vintage barrow perfect condition all it needs is a tire you move load of firewood is included. My loss is your gain. Wont last long"


lol. mine are always the last load. that is until the next one comes up... well, for me... comes down. the oak falls so much and so often... only a dual wheelbarrow is fast enuff to get the job done timely... you guys know...

_right tool for the right job! _

i guess i could put on a 8 hp Briggs...


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## LondonNeil

AHH give up. I was trying to find a clip of the medic, Eugene Roe, hanging out advice to one of the men about how to avoid trench foot. It's in ep 6, Bastogne, (battle of the bulge) I think. Anyway... Dry socks, very important.... Dry your wet ones round your neck.


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> Glad I wasn't hunting when this decided to go over.


Ill say was it just the strap that let loose or was that the tree that it was on?


----------



## farmer steve

Vtrombly said:


> Ill say was it just the strap that let loose or was that the tree that it was on?


The whole tree fell over. The ratchet strap at the top was the only thing that broke. Stand not damaged at all. It couldn't have fallen any more perfect so the stand wasn't bent up.


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> The whole tree fell over. The ratchet strap at the top was the only thing that broke. Stand not damaged at all. It couldn't have fallen any more perfect so the stand wasn't bent up.


That's awesome that looks like a really nice stand that would have been bad if it had ben damaged.


----------



## Jere39

farmer steve said:


> Glad I wasn't hunting when this decided to go over.View attachment 955772
> View attachment 955773


You are lucky you weren't in it, and that it came out unscathed. Here is one a neighbor was in during the "SnoTober" event a couple years ago. The stand was nestled in a three trunk Oak cluster. A neighbor who was borrowing it decided the weather was getting bad and climbed down and walked back to his house. Next morning he noted how wise that decision was. Scout and I inspected it a couple days later after all the snow was gone. This one did not get out unscathed, though it was repairable. I had another ladder to replace this one and straightened a few things, and it is back in service.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Had another tree across our driveway yesterday.


----------



## Brufab

Thats a beautiful driveway!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Thats a beautiful driveway!



Do I detect sarcasm?


----------



## Brufab

No the view is spectacular i wonder what the rest of the area looks like.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> No the view is spectacular i wonder what the rest of the area looks like.


Plus there is clearly not a lot of traffic on it - now that's my kind of driveway!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> No the view is spectacular i wonder what the rest of the area looks like.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Plus there is clearly not a lot of traffic on it - now that's my kind of driveway!



It has tracks on it now, we drove through after clearing the tree.


----------



## Honyuk96

Logger nate said:


> Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?


Authentic mickey mouse boots will keep you warm in the coldest of weather.


----------



## Honyuk96

To elaborate more here. The biggest downfall w mickey mouse boots is they are too warm for most things. Amazing boots for the coldest of weather. get the real ones ( military issue ) made by Bata and you will never, ever need another cold weather boot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Honyuk96 said:


> To elaborate more here. The biggest downfall w mickey mouse boots is they are too warm for most things. Amazing boots for the coldest of weather. get the real ones ( military issue ) made by Bata and you will never, ever need another cold weather boot.



I have them, they’re insulation between two layers of rubber. You could run a garden hose in them, dump them out, towel dry, and put back on. I remember a mountain trail trip that we got a surprise snowstorm, all the rest of the guys had their socks on a line by the fire that night. Mine didn’t get wet.


----------



## Honyuk96

I wear mine ice fishing. I can be on the ice all day and my feet are toasty warm. There is no better cold weather boot out there.


----------



## MustangMike

Did a little tree falling and firewood cutting for my friend Tim (who lets me hunt his property) today. (I've taken deer there 3 years in a row now).

He needed some more firewood for this year, and this big, dead Ash tree was perfect for it!

Used my MOFO hybrid with 28" bar, which barely went through it! Saw pulled nice even with the bar fully buried and the dogs dug in!

He started using is new X-27 right away!


----------



## Logger nate

Honyuk96 said:


> Authentic mickey mouse boots will keep you warm in the coldest of weather.


Forgot about those, they were pretty popular in Alaska. Thanks!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Did a little tree falling and firewood cutting for my friend Tim (who lets me hunt his property) today. (I've taken deer there 3 years in a row now).
> 
> He needed some more firewood for this year, and this big, dead Ash tree was perfect for it!
> 
> Used my MOFO hybrid with 28" bar, which barely went through it! Saw pulled nice even with the bar fully buried and the dogs dug in!
> 
> He started using is new X-27 right away!


That was a nice ash.
Do you guys have a good amount that size still standing.
I also bucked up some firewood today, been a while and I need to get on it as I can. Today it was around 38 here, I was a busy bee.
The pile started out one layer of rounds high for the most part, and ended up being as tall as me when I was done, looks like you cut more though.
I also ran the chain I had pics/video of the other day, it only lasted thru two dirty and frozen logs and I found myself running into the basement for another. Ended up sharpening it 4 times for 4 tanks, the bottom logs had dirt froze to them a few inches thick, I even found a couple 3-5" rocks on one, fortunately not with the chain.
I'll get a picture of the after tomorrow, I was too busy today.


----------



## chipper1

Honyuk96 said:


> Authentic mickey mouse boots will keep you warm in the coldest of weather.


I need some mickey mouse gloves .
How you doing bud.


----------



## MustangMike

Most are not this diameter, and almost all of them around here are either young or dead! I cut another slightly smaller one for him a few months ago. He also has some nice White Oak and Shag Bark Hickory trees on the property, which is swampy. Most of the other trees are Red Oak or Beech. We were fortunate the ground was frozen.

Up at my property, in the Catskills, they are all still alive (unless blown down). 

Seems like the cold temps have thwarted the Emeral Ash Bore up there!

I was careful not to rock the chain, when I rolled rounds with the peeve, I put the bar in the cut and pulled up so dirt would be blown out. I did have to replace a clutch spring when I got home, the chain kept running!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Honyuk96 said:


> Authentic mickey mouse boots will keep you warm in the coldest of weather.


----------



## ken morgan

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 955843
> 
> View attachment 955845
> 
> View attachment 955844
> 
> View attachment 955846


loving that stream... only thing my cabin in fuji is missing is a little brook or stream close by for water.


----------



## ken morgan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no doubt! i don't know how our G.I's... did it during the many wars and campaigns fought in such conditions like SE Asia...


I can tell you we did it with the three sock plan on Okinawa. winter rarely got any colder than 45°F but it would rain at the same friggin time. keep them dry folks... it works in the jungle and the desert. hang your wet socks from the back of your alice pack or 782 gear and let them air out and dry just in case.


----------



## ken morgan

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 955925
> 
> View attachment 955926


yep a thing of wonder unless you gotta go on a little nature hike of 10 or 12 miles... then they get heavy...and they are not authorized for us. thats airforce gear for he flightlines.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ken morgan said:


> they are not authorized for us.



I had them issued in Germany in the Army, and the rest of the cold weather gear. Coldest I remember was -27F out in the field.


----------



## GenXer

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had them issued in Germany in the Army, and the rest of the cold weather gear. Coldest I remember was -27F out in the field.


I had those temps here for the past 2 days....lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

GenXer said:


> I had those temps here for the past 2 days....lol



Were you sleeping in a tent? And getting up at 3:30 AM to go “stand to” on the perimeter?


----------



## ken morgan

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had them issued in Germany in the Army, and the rest of the cold weather gear. Coldest I remember was -27F out in the field.


and thats one of the many reasons I chose the Corps.. we specialize in the warmer climates.  (hotter chicks to in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That was a nice ash.
> Do you guys have a good amount that size still standing.
> I also bucked up some firewood today, been a while and I need to get on it as I can. Today it was around 38 here, I was a busy bee.
> The pile started out one layer of rounds high for the most part, and ended up being as tall as me when I was done, looks like you cut more though.
> I also ran the chain I had pics/video of the other day, it only lasted thru two dirty and frozen logs and I found myself running into the basement for another. Ended up sharpening it 4 times for 4 tanks, the bottom logs had dirt froze to them a few inches thick, I even found a couple 3-5" rocks on one, fortunately not with the chain.
> I'll get a picture of the after tomorrow, I was too busy today.


I have one big ash along my driveway a good 4 ft diameter trunk at the base. Still healthy looking but I'm sure it's going to go down hill next few years. As soon as I see any sign infestation it's coming down, Its pin straight first 30 plus ft with no limbs. Good milling propect


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> The whole tree fell over. The ratchet strap at the top was the only thing that broke. Stand not damaged at all. It couldn't have fallen any more perfect so the stand wasn't bent up.


sometimes... ya just get lucky!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Had another tree across our driveway yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 955803


_'our driveway.'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> No the view is spectacular i wonder what the rest of the area looks like.


definitely not an average _driveway!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Plus there is clearly not a lot of traffic on it - now that's my kind of driveway!


mine, too! ie, appareantly no close neighbors!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 955843
> 
> View attachment 955845
> 
> View attachment 955844
> 
> View attachment 955846


top pix. nice mountain brook... pretty as they come!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Honyuk96 said:


> Authentic mickey mouse boots will keep you warm in the coldest of weather.


never heard of them, but apparently that is the case:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Did a little tree falling and firewood cutting for my friend Tim (who lets me hunt his property) today. (I've taken deer there 3 years in a row now).
> 
> He needed some more firewood for this year, and this big, dead Ash tree was perfect for it!
> 
> Used my MOFO hybrid with 28" bar, which barely went through it! Saw pulled nice even with the bar fully buried and the dogs dug in!
> 
> He started using is new X-27 right away!


hardy pix there MM - hardy wood gathering scene, too! "boots in the thread, snow on the ground!" ' hats off to you!... and to think i was belly-aching yesterday about going outside and it had barely gotten to 50! 

the pix w/chucks reminds me of the firewood cake for 'lumberjacks'....



maybe Brufab will post up the 'how to' utube U vid...

even matches a lumberjacks coat...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ken morgan said:


> loving that stream... only thing my cabin in fuji is missing is a little brook or stream close by for water.


reminds me of hunting with my Dad in days passed up in Oregon mountains... Willowas


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ken morgan said:


> I can tell you we did it with the three sock plan on Okinawa. winter rarely got any colder than 45°F but it would rain at the same friggin time. keep them dry folks... it works in the jungle and the desert. hang your wet socks from the back of your alice pack *or 782 gear *and let them air out and dry just in case.


_'ooh-rah!!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ken morgan said:


> yep a thing of wonder _unless you gotta go on a little nature hike of 10 or 12 miles..._ then they get heavy...and they are not authorized for us. thats airforce gear for he flightlines.


especially if it is a _forced march!!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, that's one cup of  ... guess i'll go ck in...


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hardy pix there MM - hardy wood gathering scene, too! "boots in the thread, snow on the ground!" ' hats off to you!... and to think i was belly-aching yesterday about going outside and it had barely gotten to 50!
> 
> the pix w/chucks reminds me of the firewood cake for 'lumberjacks'....
> View attachment 955988
> 
> 
> maybe Brufab will post up the 'how to' utube U vid...
> 
> even matches a lumberjacks coat...
> 
> View attachment 955989



Trying to convince the wife to bake one.


----------



## djg james

Oh no! We're suppose to get snow tomorrow evening. Almost a full 2" (couldn't find the "Oh No" emoji). Maybe 4". They started treating the subdivision and county roads yesterday.

I mentioned earlier how people around here make such a big deal about it. All over the news last couple of days, telling people how they should drive. StL drivers are nuts. Pedal to the metal all the time.


----------



## SS396driver

Did a tool scrounge today went for calcium chloride came home with two of these



Dewalt mid range 1/2 inch impact charger and one 4AH battery . No calcium chloride in stock


----------



## MustangMike

Where?


----------



## Brufab

That was a good deal!


----------



## MustangMike

Another day, another dead Ash (actually, two of them today) as part of my work hours at the Fish & Game club.

The first one was only medium size, and I dropped one leg to the right and one to the left.

The big one was the same diameter as yesterday's tree, but then forked a bunch of times (only got 3 rounds before the forks), but it had lots of wood up top.

My Hybrid did the big stuff, and my 462s did the rest. They don't have as much torque as the Hybrid, but they are light and fast.

Filled my trailer, and still have a bunch left, including the big rounds.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Where?


Lowe’s in Newburg .


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Did a tool scrounge today went for calcium chloride came home with two of theseView attachment 956150
> View attachment 956152
> View attachment 956154
> 
> Dewalt mid range 1/2 inch impact charger and one 4AH battery . No calcium chloride in stock


You did get a good deal. I've been looking and I can't find the 'tool only' for that price.


----------



## Brufab

The battery and charger @ 89$ was a good deal. Atleast they didn't give you the skinny battery. That looks like 3 or 4 AH battery. Surprised the employees didn't buy all those tools


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> The battery and charger @ 89$ was a good deal. Atleast they didn't give you the skinny battery. That looks like 3 or 4 AH battery. Surprised the employees didn't buy all those tools


4AH battery I bought the last two


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Surprised the employees didn't buy all those tools


I recently found gallons of Mobil synthetic oil on clearance at AutoZone and bought every one they had since it was several dollars cheaper than the cheapest conventional oil. The cashier was upset that he didn't see it and buy it all with his 10% discount in addition! LOL. He told me that he had once done that on something else on clearance and even shipped more from another store.


----------



## SS396driver

Few years ago I went to advanced auto to buy some Motorcycle oil . Bought 4 qts girl rings it up and says 5 and change . Look at the receipt the oil was marked down from 6.99 to 1.25 believe it was Valvoline synthetic . Go back in and bought the 2 cases they had and had her do a store transfer of 4 cases from 3 stores all that was on hand . Other guy behind the counter was pissed he didnt know about the "sale" . Seems corporate change the price overnight to move it out without notifying the stores. Doesn't go bad and I have 4 bikes .

I also bought this at lowes yesterday for 1.97 each bought 4 gallons . Figure it will be good to seal end grain on logs I'm going to mill


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Did a tool scrounge today went for calcium chloride came home with two of theseView attachment 956150
> View attachment 956152
> View attachment 956154
> 
> Dewalt mid range 1/2 inch impact charger and one 4AH battery . No calcium chloride in stock


i always liked black and yellow as a color combo. one of my fav model airplanes growing up was a T-Square i did in black trim and yellow wing. McCoy .35. a combat rat!! few years ago found a NIB T-Square kit on the 'bay. the others didn't need to bother bidding lol... it was mine even before first bid! i think i had put in $150 close to end of auction... scarfed it up for bit less than half that. was tickled to get my hands on it. imo, swell scrounge...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Another day, another dead Ash (actually, two of them today) as part of my work hours at the Fish & Game club.
> 
> The first one was only medium size, and I dropped one leg to the right and one to the left.
> 
> The big one was the same diameter as yesterday's tree, but then forked a bunch of times (only got 3 rounds before the forks), but it had lots of wood up top.
> 
> My Hybrid did the big stuff, and my 462s did the rest. They don't have as much torque as the Hybrid, but they are light and fast.
> 
> Filled my trailer, and still have a bunch left, including the big rounds.


slick pix there, MM. pun intended! lol... that trailer load says it all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Lowe’s in Newburg .


i was aisle surfing at one close to me and a 'Buy Me Now!' dewalt stand with drills, bits and kits caught my eye... picked up this neat drill bit set on sale $9 and some change i think it was... i couldn't resist the black n yellow eye-appeal! got a handful of drill bit sets... this one is dedicated to my B&D cordless 3/8ths. drill bits will be for wood only. used it other day to install a locking clasp for my attic stairs project.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> The battery and charger @ 89$ was a good deal. Atleast they didn't give you the skinny battery. That looks like 3 or 4 AH battery. Surprised the employees didn't buy all those tools


i was a batt this, that and whatever hold out! 110-v and a cord, good enuff for my needs! lol... but then up at the ranch i was building a fence around a new section... 3 gates FM road up to the house.  and the farm fence builder guy had a cordless drill. i set up the latches on the gate using it. i liked it. it bit me. i then did some $ vs amps n rpms comparisons... and the B&D was a homerun. close to what the deWalt offered but much less. and gave in and got a corless blower to go with my 110's and my hurricane 2-stroke. like both cordless units a lot. i have 2 & 4 AH bats. all interchange. the drill's fits the blower and visa-versa... sso i guess in some cases, 'you can teach an old dawg new tricks!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Few years ago I went to advanced auto to buy some Motorcycle oil . Bought 4 qts girl rings it up and says 5 and change . Look at the receipt the oil was marked down from 6.99 to 1.25 believe it was Valvoline synthetic . Go back in and bought the 2 cases they had and had her do a store transfer of 4 cases from 3 stores all that was on hand . Other guy behind the counter was pissed he didnt know about the "sale" . Seems corporate change the price overnight to move it out without notifying the stores. *Doesn't go bad and I have 4 bikes .*
> 
> I also bought this at lowes yesterday for 1.97 each bought 4 gallons . Figure it will be good to seal end grain on logs I'm going to millView attachment 956239


Thompson's good stuff! when we built the barn i bot it in 5-gallon cans. think they were around $28 then. first time i have seen 'timber oil'. ought to hold the weather back pretty good...

_>Doesn't go bad and I have 4 bikes._
it is kinda like cold beer... doesn't go bad!!! well, at least that has been my experience!! lol


----------



## farmer steve

For @LondonNeil . Ash scrounge.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Another day, another dead Ash (actually, two of them today) as part of my work hours at the Fish & Game club.
> 
> The first one was only medium size, and I dropped one leg to the right and one to the left.
> 
> The big one was the same diameter as yesterday's tree, but then forked a bunch of times (only got 3 rounds before the forks), but it had lots of wood up top.
> 
> My Hybrid did the big stuff, and my 462s did the rest. They don't have as much torque as the Hybrid, but they are light and fast.
> 
> Filled my trailer, and still have a bunch left, including the big rounds.


Hey Mike. How's come it's only the old guys posting wood pic's?


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I recently found gallons of Mobil synthetic oil on clearance at AutoZone and bought every one they had since it was several dollars cheaper than the cheapest conventional oil. The cashier was upset that he didn't see it and buy it all with his 10% discount in addition! LOL. He told me that he had once done that on something else on clearance and even shipped more from another store.


I always look for that kind of deal so I have back up bar oil for winter. Sometimes finding winter grade bar oil in my area is tough. Great score


----------



## LondonNeil

Too wet for me to do any wood. We had a wet summer and autumn and my lawn has puddles still even though it hasn't rained for 3 days. Weatherman says no rain for a fortnight. A forecast is never accurate past 3-4 days but I'm hoping. Need to text my tree guys and wish them hny, and let them know in in the game as I've burnt enough to make a little space. I reckon we are very close to the usual, ' half way burnt through winter' point and it's been mild. I'm WFH while Omicron washes over so heating the house continuously bit still about 20% less wood consumed.


----------



## Lee192233

FYI...




__





Peters Paper


Peters Blue is Back with new, yet traditional, paper hull shotshells.




www.remington.com


----------



## JustJeff

Brought a stack up by the door yesterday while it was mild. We are the same Neil, we haven't burned much. 2.5 facecord. Now it's -a bunch Celsius which converts to -not as much Fahrenheit but still just as cold. I imagine that stack will disappear more quickly than the last one. Supposed to -30°C with the wind chill tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Bummer about the saw/coil, and the chicom parts.
> Right in your neck of the woods and parts availability is a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - Super Clean 026
> 
> 
> My friend is the original owner of this saw. He never heated with wood, just used it to do cleanup on some relative's property. It's lived its whole life in a case. I'm about 99% sure that it is wearing its original drive sprocket and likely the bar is original as well. As you can see in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give you time to find some oem parts to rejuvenate the ole girl. I'd just put an ad on here looking for a coil, someone has one.
> Edit; here's one on flee bay, once you click on it down below the initial ad you will see other options and you can bounce around to find something that may be cheaper, I didn't look to far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COIL FOR STIHL CHAINSAW 009 010 011 012 ---- BAY 120 V | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COIL FOR STIHL CHAINSAW 009 010 011 012 ---- BAY 120 V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a great saw, if you want to jump into a more modern saw that has some nice features and sips fuel.
> One benefit of the 026 is that pretty much any shop can work on it of you don't have a great dealer if you ever had a problem needing diagnosis of the mtronic setup.


I ended up getting a coil from my dealer. Installed it last night and it started on the first pull. It was flooded from pulling the crap out of the other night so it didn't even need any choke. Now I need to run a tank through it to make sure it's good. I think I'm still going to find him a different saw. A MS241 sounds perfect. He really liked running my 026.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hey Mike. How's come it's only the old guys posting wood pic's?


This old guy has the before pics, but it's been dark or I've gotten pulled to other projects and forgot to take pics.
Here's the before .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I ended up getting a coil from my dealer. Installed it last night and it started on the first pull. It was flooded from pulling the crap out of the other night so it didn't even need any choke. Now I need to run a tank through it to make sure it's good. I think I'm still going to find him a different saw. A MS241 sounds perfect. He really liked running my 026.


That's awesome.
I bet he's pleased .


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome.
> I bet he's pleased .


Thanks! He's happy. That 011 really runs nice for an old saw. Smooth, pulls a 16" bar nicely and handles nice. It's a bit of a pain to work on though. 

If you come across a MS241 could you let me know? I think that would be a great saw for him.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks! He's happy. That 011 really runs nice for an old saw. Smooth, pulls a 16" bar nicely and handles nice. It's a bit of a pain to work on though.
> 
> If you come across a MS241 could you let me know? I think that would be a great saw for him.


That picco chain sure helps those smaller saws. 
I will, but I haven't seen too many lately anywhere near me. If you see one you have to act quick on them.


----------



## MustangMike

OLD??? What are you talkin about??? I was still doing biathlons (running/biking) till I was past 60!


----------



## LondonNeil

Similar here Jeff, we've got normalish January temps now so I'm burning a bit more. Our normal miss winter is pretty mild, same latitude as Halifax bit no post bears hear, gulf stream brings the Caribbean to our shores. January highs of 6, 7,8 C and lows of 2,3,4 are normal. It is very changeable and +-4 or 5C on those is normal band. Snow is rare for London tbh. Fingers crossed for more though while my kids are young!

While we are talking oil, I finally got round to the long overdue oil and filter change on my car. Castrol edge 5w30 in VW long life 504/507 spec, £40+ for a 4 litre jug (8 pints ish). The car takes 6 litres... The oil cost smarts but with a 'warm hatch' as we say here moderately sporty turbocharged car it's not good to skimp. I buy 2 jugs. I then ask a mechanic mate about doing an engine flush as it's done 35k miles now and he appears at my door with a can of Wynn's engine flush, 'use this' he says and hands it to me. I then go hunting for the cheapest oil I can find thinking of flush the flush before refilling and..... Find Pemco 5w30 in 504/507 flavour  10 litres for £40. Shan't be worrying about the cost of oil now. Did my car, then my wife's and gave that the long life too!

Still playing catch up on car spannering though... Kids and laziness meant I'm way over due brake fluid changes too. Wife's car got done during the week, a corner each lunch time, and postie just delivered 3 x1l of Bosch env6 for my car....sporty car gets good fluid.... Although my wife's little roller skate got brembo dot 5.1. I don't see the point in dot 3 or 4, better stuff is mere pennies more!


----------



## MustangMike

Never done an engine flush, least not since the upgraded anti-freeze to not need changing every year or two.

With the modern synthetic oils, is there really any purpose to it?


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Never done an engine flush, least not since the upgraded anti-freeze to not need changing every year or two.
> 
> With the modern synthetic oils, is there really any purpose to it?


I can only speak from experience. I’ve never used anything but valvoline 10w30 and have put 300k on multiple chevys with it. Myself I see no need for the overpriced stuff.


----------



## Philbert

Brother and sister charged with cutting down 250 year old, 207 inch circumference, black walnut tree to sell for $2K cash. Tree reported to be at least 7 feet off their property, in an Ohio public park. Wood later sold for $10K. 

Property had been in the family for many years, and was up for sale. Accused says he was trying to help cover taxes. 

(Washington Post article on Facebook- link will not post here).

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

This link to the story might work:









Ohio siblings face felony charges after 250-year-old walnut tree is chopped down


Todd Jones and Laurel Hoffman said they thought the tree was on their family property, but authorities in the Cleveland area found otherwise.




www.nbcnews.com





Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Hey Mike. How's come it's only the old guys posting wood pic's?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I always look for that kind of deal so I have back up bar oil for winter. Sometimes finding winter grade bar oil in my area is tough. Great score


there are some threads on ths AS site... purporting that for bar lube... used engine oil is the way to go...

wondering then, if old diesel engine oil would be the best?


----------



## Brufab

No doubt you old timers are some bad @$$es for sure!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Brought a stack up by the door yesterday while it was mild. We are the same Neil, we haven't burned much. 2.5 facecord. Now it's -a bunch Celsius which converts to -not as much Fahrenheit but still just as cold. I imagine that stack will disappear more quickly than the last one. *Supposed to -30°C with the wind chill tonight*
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk




high winds here today, tomorrow, too! then there are the gusts. rattling every last leaf and pine needle out of the trees... or trying! 27f CF here tomorrow with the winds. glad i am not in the Marathon to be run tomorrow...

so windy currently can hear the roar outside...


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> there are some threads on ths AS site... purporting that for bar lube... used engine oil is the way to go...
> 
> wondering then, if old diesel engine oil would be the best?


That waste oil for bar oil thread is something else to say the least! I tend to avoid it as much as running waste oil in my saws. But I would try the hydraulic oil though as it's pretty clean still. One guy drains all his equipment and has 50+ gallons of that liquid gold. Funny how guys spend 1000$ on a saw but won't buy a gal of bar oil for 10$


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> I ended up getting a coil from my dealer. Installed it last night and it started on the first pull. It was flooded from pulling the crap out of the other night so it didn't even need any choke. Now I need to run a tank through it to make sure it's good. I think I'm still going to find him a different saw. A MS241 sounds perfect. *He really liked running my 026.*


speaking of old timers - i sure like mine! still close to NIB after all these years....


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> there are some threads on ths AS site... purporting that for bar lube... used engine oil is the way to go...
> 
> wondering then, if old diesel engine oil would be the best?


I ruined some bars using old engine oil, so I don't use it anymore.

The bar oil is much tackier and not expensive, so if it keeps my B+Cs going longer, I'm using it! I also only run Stihl chains, which are not cheap, but also last long.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> _OLD??? What are you talkin about??? _ I was still doing biathlons (running/biking) till I was past 60!


that's what I'm saying!!.... 10 mile bike ride on my bike just other day. 6 miles usually my normal normal....


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> there are some threads on ths AS site... purporting that for bar lube... used engine oil is the way to go...
> 
> wondering then, if old diesel engine oil would be the best?


That waste oil thread is like a good old bar brawl lol lots of keyboard punches thrown


----------



## MustangMike

I used to consider a 20 mi bike ride a warmup, and every WE we did 60-70 mi one day.

But now, 20 mi seems good enough for me!

To ride long distance, you have to do it often, and I have so many other things going on now, and almost all my riding friends no longer do it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> I can only speak from experience. I’ve never used anything but valvoline 10w30 and have put 300k on multiple chevys with it. Myself I see no need for the overpriced stuff.


me, too... more or less. a 10w30, or a 10w40... its all the same, actually... or so said my neighbor a career Phd Chemist for the Shell Oil Company... just a bit dif in the cracking sequence! imo, not bad oil, but pricey. for those who don't want to change it too often. lol. still lubes full of carbon grit combustion by-products!  for our new vehicles i do follow the guidelines.. a 5W30 or a 10w30. for a cheap tune-up... i have always said, '_just change the oil!'_ the throttle response improvement is noticeable and_ immediate..._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> No doubt you old timers are some bad @$$es for sure!


right!

some are in the lumberjack maximus realm... 

others excel in other areas...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> That waste oil for bar oil thread is something else to say the least! I tend to avoid it as much as running waste oil in my saws. But I would try the hydraulic oil though as it's pretty clean still. One guy drains all his equipment and has 50+ gallons of that liquid gold. Funny how guys spend 1000$ on a saw but won't buy a gal of bar oil for 10$


Stihl Silver: bar lube

: Miller tins, 16 oz...

but i am ok with a Bud tin, 16 oz, or a Coors or Oly ~

each to their own


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> That waste oil thread is like a good old bar brawl lol lots of keyboard punches thrown



lol,! reminds me of the news blip on the tv yesterday.. guy gets sucker slugged unexpectedly in store! didn't to his eye well at all! 

i may be wrong, but i am thinking some of those threads we modded-moved over to P/R... so the battles could continue...

engine oil vs the good stuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *I ruined some bars using old engine oil, so I don't use it anymore.*
> 
> The bar oil is much tackier and not expensive, so if it keeps my B+Cs going longer, I'm using it! I also only run Stihl chains, which are not cheap, but also last long.


can be useful, though...  i remember my Dad liked to use or get ahold of it... and put it out on the old hiway road we lived on - rural farm - to keep the dust down as the college kids would speed by...

worked pretty good i can remember


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> there are some threads on ths AS site... purporting that for bar lube... used engine oil is the way to go...
> 
> wondering then, if old diesel engine oil would be the best?


Tex , ifin you won't put it in your Cessina then don't t put in as bar oil ! lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I used to consider a 20 mi bike ride a warmup, and every WE we did 60-70 mi one day.
> 
> But now, 20 mi seems good enough for me!
> 
> To ride long distance, you have to do it often, and I have so many other things going on now, and almost all my riding friends no longer do it.


i have done 20, and i was definitely warmed up! lol... i talked with one guy at the gym... had trimmed down some... after taking up biking. he was doing some of those 150 milers on the weekends. as i ride, i wonder how in the heck... does the tail end survive... ? lol

ymmv

this would be me at mile-30!


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Hey Mike. How's come it's only the old guys posting wood pic's?


In.


Bucked this morning with the new to me saw and Fiskarized ready to be hauled to the stacks.


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> can be useful, though...  i remember my Dad liked to use or get ahold of it... and put it out on the old hiway road we lived on - rural farm - to keep the dust down as the college kids would speed by...
> 
> worked pretty good i can remember


Yep my Dad fabricated a reservoir tank & header manifold of 2" pipe with 3/16" holes drilled into its 8 ' length on the rear of the ole Cockshutt-40 tractor & I would run up and down the dirt road in front of the farm entrance to spray the road with used Valoline-30 for dust suppression !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Broken said:


> Tex , ifin you won't put it in your Cessina then don't t put in as bar oil ! lol.


hi B - when i am running my splitter and doing a full day of it... i start with clean oil in the engine. and change it to new again before next session. best thing a man can do for an engine, besides improve its VE is... keep the oil clean! in my big, fast... '36 3-window with the stout 427 cu in mill i stuffed in to it... i changed the oil every time it got from honey to blackish... but then a qt was 29-cents or thereabouts. same price for the 101-octane pump gas!

combos like this called for it!... and low gears in rear, too!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi B - when i am running my splitter and doing a full day of it... i start with clean oil in the engine. and change it to new again before next session. best thing a man cn do for an engine, besides improve its VE is... keep the oil clean! in my big, fast... '36 3-window with the stout 427 cu in mill in it... i changed the oil every time it got from honey to blackish... but then a qt was 29-cents or thereabouts. same price for the 101-octane pump gas!
> 
> combos like this called for it!... and low gears in rear, too!!
> 
> View attachment 956497


Love them forged high lift "domed" pistons with valve cut outs !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Broken said:


> Love them forged high lift "domed" pistons with valve cut outs !


the 427 was 12.5:1! _'on the street!'_ 1,000 rpm idle... dual quads, etc! it would rattle on anything other than Chevron White-Pump! those were exciting times... every thing was cheap... and went fast!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounged off the net...


----------



## MustangMike

What flavor 427???

I ran a 427 Ford engine in my 70 Boss 302 Mustang Body ... told folks I had the "Real" Boss Mustang!

Was a great sleeper, no one suspected the engine change! Was a 66 Holman and Moody seasoned block with the crank cut 10 + 20. (side oiler with cross bolted mains) 850 double pumper Holley on and Edelbrock duel port manifold, Hooker Headers and header mufflers, Mallory Photocell electronic ignition, TRW double roller timing chain, Hurst T handle shifter and Mr Gasket slapper traction bars with BFG radial trans ams all around.

Had a 3.50 pumpkin, but I stole a tranny from a 289 Mustang which was wider ration, so the first gear made it like I had 4:11s.

Handled great and beat about everything that was not tubbed on the street, including a 454, 440 mopar and a 69 Camaro with two 4s on a tunnel ram. (He could not modulate the power with street tires and left jet black lines all the way down the street).


----------



## jviews

good move


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrounged off the net...
> 
> View attachment 956504


People don’t try to shoplift eggs as often . . . 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

@Cowboy254 coming up fast .


----------



## H-Ranch

Few loads in today.


----------



## H-Ranch

And this stack is over a cord now.


----------



## Lee192233

Ran a tank through the 011 and it never skipped a beat. Chain was a little dull but I wanted to give it a good workout. I'll sharpen it and give the saw back.


----------



## svk

Honyuk96 said:


> To elaborate more here. The biggest downfall w mickey mouse boots is they are too warm for most things. Amazing boots for the coldest of weather. get the real ones ( military issue ) made by Bata and you will never, ever need another cold weather boot.


I see several of the Alaska guys on “Mountain Men” still use them.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Never done an engine flush, least not since the upgraded anti-freeze to not need changing every year or two.
> 
> With the modern synthetic oils, is there really any purpose to it?


I would think only if you suspect foreign stuff got into the system or someone added water after an emergency blowout and you need to get the test back up.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. -26 this morning, up to 10 now.

Spent all day with my daughter at a basketball tournament that was 2 hours away. Had a nice day with her despite enduring a few blowouts. Also I’ve been scrounging steel shot shotgun shells (which stores are limiting you to two boxes per day) so I was able to hit two different stores along the way and grab two boxes at each place. The off-season supply of shotgun ammo this year is a fraction of what it was last year so those predicting a prolonged ammo shortage are sadly, probably right.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> I would think only if you suspect foreign stuff got into the system or someone added water after an emergency blowout and you need to get the test back up.


Basically that engine oil flush is kerosene. And with modern oils there shouldnt be any need to do one unless you get funky stuff in the oil. On the bottle says run engine no more than 5 mins or something to that effect or else probly bearings and bushings and stuff go bad.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And this stack is over a cord now. View attachment 956599


That's a lot of freshly cut/split wood in that stack.
Hows the knee holding up.

I see locust .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of freshly cut/split wood in that stack.
> Hows the knee holding up.
> 
> I see locust .
> View attachment 956642


I usually separate stacks by species, but I have so much and so many different kinds that it's mostly mixed by hardwood/softwood. Of course the locust will make it to the locust stack. 

Knee is sore today but not as bad as I was expecting. I'll be calling this week to see if I can even get on the schedule for a knee replacement though - probably not a good time to be needing it.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> And this stack is over a cord now. View attachment 956599


That's a nice even stack right there HR those cuts are all very uniform how are you marking for your cuts?


----------



## sundance

H-Ranch said:


> I usually separate stacks by species, but I have so much and so many different kinds that it's mostly mixed by hardwood/softwood. Of course the locust will make it to the locust stack.
> 
> Knee is sore today but not as bad as I was expecting. I'll be calling this week to see if I can even get on the schedule for a knee replacement though - probably not a good time to be needing it.


I need one knee replacement (and likely two). In today's world I'm not in any hurry. Also not looking forward to the rehab. I know my limitations now.......not sure where I'd be with a replacement and how long to recover.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Basically that engine oil flush is kerosene. And with modern oils there shouldnt be any need to do one unless you get funky stuff in the oil. On the bottle says run engine no more than 5 mins or something to that effect or else probly bearings and bushings and stuff go bad.


Did I read the OP wrong? I was talking about cooling system flush.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> I need one knee replacement (and likely two). In today's world I'm not in any hurry. Also not looking forward to the rehab. I know my limitations now.......not sure where I'd be with a replacement and how long to recover.


Last yr my mom hot a knee done, she was using a walker for 2 weeks then tossed it aside. This year she got here other knee done and was up and running after a week with the walker. Then her hip done a bit later and she wasn't on the walker but one day. She's 75!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I usually separate stacks by species, but I have so much and so many different kinds that it's mostly mixed by hardwood/softwood. Of course the locust will make it to the locust stack.
> 
> Knee is sore today but not as bad as I was expecting. I'll be calling this week to see if I can even get on the schedule for a knee replacement though - probably not a good time to be needing it.


I don't worry about separating it much as I'll just grab what I need as I need it. Tonight I ran out and grabbed an armful of small rounds, nothing over 3", they work great to fill in the top of the larger splits and they burn hot. By the time I shut my stove down after refilling it the top inside was glowing a bit, the temp gauge wasn't even up to 500 yet.
Not a good time, but because of that many places have noone in there getting anything done. Who knows, maybe you can get in in the next 4-6 weeks and be back up and running before spring. If you need a hand cutting and splitting I'd be happy to get some guys together and help, but you'll need to get the kids to stack.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Ran a tank through the 011 and it never skipped a beat. Chain was a little dull but I wanted to give it a good workout. I'll sharpen it and give the saw back. View attachment 956635


One of the few stihl saws I like the color of .
Looks like she was doing a great job.


----------



## H-Ranch

sundance said:


> I need one knee replacement (and likely two). In today's world I'm not in any hurry. Also not looking forward to the rehab. I know my limitations now.......not sure where I'd be with a replacement and how long to recover.


I haven't been in a hurry either. Doc said I would need a replacement knee in 2 years... about 5 years ago. I've been getting along OK, even still play basketball, but I think my time has just about run out. I know they get you up and walking on it right away now - in my best case scenario I'd have surgery in May then back playing ball in September. Surgeon said that was aggressive, but possible.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I don't worry about separating it much as I'll just grab what I need as I need it. Tonight I ran out and grabbed an armful of small rounds, nothing over 3", they work great to fill in the top of the larger splits and they burn hot. By the time I shut my stove down after refilling it the top inside was glowing a bit, the temp gauge wasn't even up to 500 yet.
> Not a good time, but because of that many places have noone in there getting anything done. Who knows, maybe you can get in in the next 4-6 weeks and be back up and running before spring. If you need a hand cutting and splitting I'd be happy to get some guys together and help, but you'll need to get the kids to stack.


Going to need it here tonight  Was 5°F when I looked out awhile ago. My guess is you'll be up in the night to reload the burner at this rate will be below zero by the morning.


----------



## Bikerbrian

SS396driver said:


> Few years ago I went to advanced auto to buy some Motorcycle oil . Bought 4 qts girl rings it up and says 5 and change . Look at the receipt the oil was marked down from 6.99 to 1.25 believe it was Valvoline synthetic . Go back in and bought the 2 cases they had and had her do a store transfer of 4 cases from 3 stores all that was on hand . Other guy behind the counter was pissed he didnt know about the "sale" . Seems corporate change the price overnight to move it out without notifying the stores. Doesn't go bad and I have 4 bikes .
> 
> I also bought this at lowes yesterday for 1.97 each bought 4 gallons . Figure it will be good to seal end grain on logs I'm going to millView attachment 956239





SS396driver said:


> Few years ago I went to advanced auto to buy some Motorcycle oil . Bought 4 qts girl rings it up and says 5 and change . Look at the receipt the oil was marked down from 6.99 to 1.25 believe it was Valvoline synthetic . Go back in and bought the 2 cases they had and had her do a store transfer of 4 cases from 3 stores all that was on hand . Other guy behind the counter was pissed he didnt know about the "sale" . Seems corporate change the price overnight to move it out without notifying the stores. Doesn't go bad and I have 4 bikes .
> 
> I also bought this at lowes yesterday for 1.97 each bought 4 gallons . Figure it will be good to seal end grain on logs I'm going to millView attachment 956239


Some very nice vehicles you have there my first car was a 1966 Chevelle always liked the 66 and 67 body style I just sold my dads 1968 C30 longhorn last month those 67 to 72 trucks are real popular these days sort of wish I had kept the Longhorn but to many projects going


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> That's a nice even stack right there HR those cuts are all very uniform how are you marking for your cuts?


Ha! Yeah, they all look the same length from the front side, huh? (And my girls don't stack quite as uniform as I do.) I generally eyeball 18-20", but cut logs to a length that makes sense. 60" log might be 3 - 20", 72" might be 4 - 18", 44" might be 2 - 20" and a 4" chunk. And I may cut to avoid a fork. The cottonwood loads I started with from this tree service measured 15-21" when I checked that stack for curiosity.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! Yeah, they all look the same length from the front side, huh? (And my girls don't stack quite as uniform as I do.) I generally eyeball 18-20", but cut logs to a length that makes sense. 60" log might be 3 - 20", 72" might be 4 - 18", 44" might be 2 - 20" and a 4" chunk. And I may cut to avoid a fork. The cottonwood loads I started with from this tree service measured 15-21" when I checked that stack for curiosity.


I remember cottonwood well we had tons of it when I was a kid and that was the firewood burnt like paper. Really hot while it lasted but went up quick. I would spend all night spliting with a 6 pounder and wedges when I got home from school and noodling big logs with a Mac 10-10 still have it too.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I used to consider a 20 mi bike ride a warmup, and every WE we did 60-70 mi one day.
> 
> But now, 20 mi seems good enough for me!
> 
> To ride long distance, you have to do it often, and I have so many other things going on now, and almost all my riding friends no longer do it.


Yeah... long distance touring is all about perseverance. Day after day getting on the bike and riding... 1,500, 1,600, 3100+ miles... typically 50-55 miles per day with some over a 100. All a great time! Felling snags and cleaning up fallen trees on the rail trails to keep them open... grabbing firewood along the way. More great times!


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Going to need it here tonight  Was 5°F when I looked out awhile ago. My guess is you'll be up in the night to reload the burner at this rate will be below zero by the morning.


Yep.
Its 9 here now and dropping to -2 so they say.
I'll definitely be up refilling it, unless it gets too cold to get out of bed lol. I plan on loading it up in another hr and a half, then we'll see how far that gets me. Our wood burner is a great size, but when it gets down like tonight it won't keep up. The other next size up would be a pain in the shoulder season, so what's a guy to do. If it was staying below 10 degrees for a while I'd just get the pellet stove fired up .


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> Its 9 here now and dropping to -2 so they say.
> I'll definitely be up refilling it, unless it gets too cold to get out of bed lol. I plan on loading it up in another hr and a half, then we'll see how far that gets me. Our wood burner is a great size, but when it gets down like tonight it won't keep up. The other next size up would be a pain in the shoulder season, so what's a guy to do. If it was staying below 10 degrees for a while I'd just get the pellet stove fired up .


I believe it. This has been a cold start to January. It was mild for the last couple years. We had that stint of -30 back a couple years ago when that gas line crisis happened. That was the last time I remember it being really bad besides the vortex year. It doesn't make sense to buy the size up when we only get those winters once every 4 years I think you made the right call expecially when you have the pellet stove.


----------



## MustangMike

I wheel barrowed this load from my backyard to my trailer for a member on another forum. Mostly Oak and Norway Maple, with some Hickory and Beech. The trailer won't fit through the gate.

Had to do paperwork all morning and early afternoon, so I was just busting to get outside and do something.

My wife told me I was crazy because it stayed under 10 F all day, but to be honest I did not get cold till I took off my Under Armor gloves to take this pic ... then my fingers froze up fast!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Made lots of chips tonight trying to get a good supply built up. First year at the new place with a few ash and elm already down to burn.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Never done an engine flush, least not since the upgraded anti-freeze to not need changing every year or two.
> 
> With the modern synthetic oils, is there really any purpose to it?


I hadn't before and had no idea hence asking my friend the mechanic. He had a can be been given and passed it on to me so I tried it. It's done something, car is running at 5-8C lower oil temp now, I'm very surprised, but quite impressed.


----------



## dancan

rarefish383 said:


> When I was scrounging pallets for the local company, she told me "DO NOT" bring in any Blue Chep pallets. They lease theirs, and she could not reuse them. I think they had a big Canadian factory that supplied a lot of the US. She said the average life span of the average Oak, Beech, Maple pallets was 7 years, and sold for about $13-$15 new. She sold her remanufactured pallets for $7. I think she said, at the time, Chep got $25 or $35 apiece for theirs. But, if you had a lease with them, and a pallet failed, they just gave you a new one. Chep pallets are made much heavier than a standard US pallet, but are often made of *Spruce*, Pine, Fir.


So, the lesson there is that the Chep pallets burn better and give you the most BTU's


----------



## SS396driver

Bikerbrian said:


> Some very nice vehicles you have there my first car was a 1966 Chevelle always liked the 66 and 67 body style I just sold my dads 1968 C30 longhorn last month those 67 to 72 trucks are real popular these days sort of wish I had kept the Longhorn but to many projects going


Welcome to the site


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> Its 9 here now and dropping to -2 so they say.
> I'll definitely be up refilling it, unless it gets too cold to get out of bed lol. I plan on loading it up in another hr and a half, then we'll see how far that gets me. Our wood burner is a great size, but when it gets down like tonight it won't keep up. The other next size up would be a pain in the shoulder season, so what's a guy to do. If it was staying below 10 degrees for a while I'd just get the pellet stove fired up .


Almost need 2 stoves....or a variable displacement firebox (Jeff off to the patent office!). -20C/-4F which my stove handles fine but you can cook yourself out when it's closer to freezing out. Also the stove is more efficient with a full load of wood. I can put a load in and damp it for a good secondary burn and it will keep it warm all day. If I burn a smaller load, I have to keep the damper open further and burn the same amount of wood during a warmer day. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

OH_Varmntr said:


> Made lots of chips tonight trying to get a good supply built up. First year at the new place with a few ash and elm already down to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looks great I'm following your trailer post. Will be cool seeing how that turns out. Could see in the future adding leaf springs by welding the shackles and juse drop the axles.


----------



## H-Ranch

And so begins another day...


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Any opinions on Muck boots? Specifically for keeping your feet warm?







__





Thermolite IceShield safety wellies for men and women with steel toecap and steel sole, agricultural work wellies, non-slip, wide fit, winter wellies insulating up to - 50 degrees, shock-absorbing heel, green


<p>The Thermolite IceShield boot can handle Arctic temperatures as low as -50 °C/-58 °C. This thermally insulating champion is therefore very popular in the horticultural and agricultural sector. Warm feet are guaranteed, thanks to the extra thick leg and sole. Even in extreme temperatures, the...




www.bekina-boots.com





That's my goto winter boot .
Plenty of room in the boot is key .
I've had the Dunlop purofort winters , they were almost as comfortable and warm but ice traction is way better with my Bekinas .
Looking at the Dunlop website I see that they have changed the tread pattern on the soles so the new ones may be better on ice .
If you get Bama socks put them on to try the new boot before purchase .




__





Amazon.com : bama socks






www.amazon.com




They wick moisture away from your feet but get a couple of pair because they will need to be changed out through the day .


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> Did I read the OP wrong? I was talking about cooling system flush.


Yes, I flushed the oil. Wynn's is I believe lots of detergents. It's aimed at shifting varnish and sludge. My car has only every had good oil and changed often.. Except this last time, should be sludge free but every engine will build vanish I guess. Mine has also always run at higher oil temps than most (Based on me asking on an owner's forum). Owner's manual says don't push on until oil at 80C so I take that as bottom end of operating range, the oil is good to 130C but VW put the engine into limp mode to protect itself at 120C. From New mine used to settle at 101-103C. Over the years this had climbed, usually stepping up after an oil change oddly, and it pre flush settled at 108-110C. I wasn't sure the cause and actually thought it more likely that the sensor was drifting out than an oil problem. I tried the flush just because..... You know, you get an idea to try, can't hurt, a can is £6 and few in this case so what the heck. Well now the oil temp is settling at 98-104.C. So back to where it was and it goes up and down much much quicker dependingding on if I'm coasting or climbing a hill or.. I wonder if the oil cooler inlet valve was getting sticky and is now free again? No idea really. Any how, use is easy, get oil hot and ready to drain, switch off and add the Wynn's, idle or fast idle for 20 mins, drain.

Oh and I've heard little using diesel as a flush, that won't shift any non gas soluble varnishes but probably shifts some sludge.

It's definitely done something although I'll never know what or if it was a help, but I've bought 2 cans and will do my wife's car and my own again next oil changes. After that we will see but I'll probably not do it more than every other oil change, at most. Wynn's suggest using every change, but then they would.


----------



## dancan

Is this the new oil thread ?




Summer oil that was on clearance at carquest for 4$ a gallon , I bought the 6 cases that they had in stock .
Works just fine during our Igloo summer lol


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Almost need 2 stoves....or a variable displacement firebox (Jeff off to the patent office!). -20C/-4F which my stove handles fine but you can cook yourself out when it's closer to freezing out. Also the stove is more efficient with a full load of wood. I can put a load in and damp it for a good secondary burn and it will keep it warm all day. If I burn a smaller load, I have to keep the damper open further and burn the same amount of wood during a warmer day.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's about it, and with the pellet stove we have that option. If I would have fire that up at midnight and burned it until 8 this morning that would have burned 1/3 of a bag(maybe $2 worth) and I could have burned the stove at moderate temps instead of cranking out the heat. I loaded the stove around 12:45am and checked it at 7:45, I had a lot of very large coals(typical of black locust), I raked the coals to the front and opened the damper wide open and let it rip for another hr, raked the coals forward again and let it rip. At 8:40 I spread the coals out and reloaded with black locust, let it rip until 9 and then shut the damper. Its chugging along at 650f and will run like that for about 4hrs and then taper off to 350-400 for 3-4 hrs. Its great when 20f out, just not these temps, the lowest I saw here this morning was 1f. 
What stove do you have, ours is a Pacific Energy alderney with the medium sized firebox, made on your side of the big puddle.
That's how ideas get turned into products, while I'd typically say go for it, dealing with the epa(or whatever it's called there) doesn't sound like a fun process/ project. 
I've burned quite a bit of wood here already, smaller loads with the draft open longer, usually until you get coals so it doesn't smoke, aren't very efficient. A smaller burn chamber is more efficient in most all combustion engines (which is how I describe a woodstove), maybe a woodstove on one side and a cookstove on the other, wait they already did that lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

dancan said:


> Is this the new oil thread ?
> 
> View attachment 956760
> 
> 
> Summer oil that was on clearance at carquest for 4$ a gallon , I bought the 6 cases that they had in stock .
> Works just fine during our Igloo summer lol


I usually get the stuff from TSC or Farm home garden for summer. haven't found a really great winter one I've been using husky winter mix at least until I find a better one.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Is this the new oil thread ?
> 
> View attachment 956760
> 
> 
> Summer oil that was on clearance at carquest for 4$ a gallon , I bought the 6 cases that they had in stock .
> Works just fine during our Igloo summer lol


Nice. 
I haven't seen a deal on bar oil all yr, the last case I bought was 12 a gallon and that was cheaper oil.
I don't see it going down in the future, may have to look into buying a 55 gallon barrel lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> Summer oil that was on clearance at carquest for 4$ a gallon , I bought the 6 cases that they had in stock .





chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> I haven't seen a deal on bar oil all yr, the last case I bought was 12 a gallon and that was cheaper oil.


I know! I had to check the carquest website to see if they had a similar clearance locally. Doesn't look good, though the website is lousy.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> That's about it, and with the pellet stove we have that option. If I would have fire that up at midnight and burned it until 8 this morning that would have burned 1/3 of a bag(maybe $2 worth) and I could have burned the stove at moderate temps instead of cranking out the heat. I loaded the stove around 12:45am and checked it at 7:45, I had a lot of very large coals(typical of black locust), I raked the coals to the front and opened the damper wide open and let it rip for another hr, raked the coals forward again and let it rip. At 8:40 I spread the coals out and reloaded with black locust, let it rip until 9 and then shut the damper. Its chugging along at 650f and will run like that for about 4hrs and then taper off to 350-400 for 3-4 hrs. Its great when 20f out, just not these temps, the lowest I saw here this morning was 1f.
> What stove do you have, ours is a Pacific Energy alderney with the medium sized firebox, made on your side of the big puddle.
> That's how ideas get turned into products, while I'd typically say go for it, dealing with the epa(or whatever it's called there) doesn't sound like a fun process/ project.
> I've burned quite a bit of wood here already, smaller loads with the draft open longer, usually until you get coals so it doesn't smoke, aren't very efficient. A smaller burn chamber is more efficient in most all combustion engines (which is how I describe a woodstove), maybe a woodstove on one side and a cookstove on the other, wait they already did that lol.


I wonder how a bigger woodstove would do if you added a row of fire brick during the shoulder seasons. It would effectively have a smaller firebox. Would that upset the combustion in an EPA stove?


----------



## dancan

The deal on the bar lube was not an advertised deal .
The sales rep gave me a list of chem/oil that was on clearance and I spotted the bar lube .
They still had bar lube in stock at the regular price .
Discontinued sku is what the rep told me .


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermolite IceShield safety wellies for men and women with steel toecap and steel sole, agricultural work wellies, non-slip, wide fit, winter wellies insulating up to - 50 degrees, shock-absorbing heel, green
> 
> 
> <p>The Thermolite IceShield boot can handle Arctic temperatures as low as -50 °C/-58 °C. This thermally insulating champion is therefore very popular in the horticultural and agricultural sector. Warm feet are guaranteed, thanks to the extra thick leg and sole. Even in extreme temperatures, the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bekina-boots.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my goto winter boot .
> Plenty of room in the boot is key .
> I've had the Dunlop purofort winters , they were almost as comfortable and warm but ice traction is way better with my Bekinas .
> Looking at the Dunlop website I see that they have changed the tread pattern on the soles so the new ones may be better on ice .
> If you get Bama socks put them on to try the new boot before purchase .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : bama socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wick moisture away from your feet but get a couple of pair because they will need to be changed out through the day .


Thanks Dan! You still cutting wood? Miss your pictures and stories.


----------



## H-Ranch

dancan said:


> The deal on the bar lube was not an advertised deal .
> The sales rep gave me a list of chem/oil that was on clearance and I spotted the bar lube .
> They still had bar lube in stock at the regular price .
> Discontinued sku is what the rep told me .


 You had me at clearance and then even added discontinued to seal the deal!


----------



## MustangMike

I use Natural Gas instead of pellets!

Have not found the right chain to make those pellets!


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Yes, I flushed the oil. Wynn's is I believe lots of detergents. It's aimed at shifting varnish and sludge. My car has only every had good oil and changed often.. Except this last time, should be sludge free but every engine will build vanish I guess. Mine has also always run at higher oil temps than most (Based on me asking on an owner's forum). Owner's manual says don't push on until oil at 80C so I take that as bottom end of operating range, the oil is good to 130C but VW put the engine into limp mode to protect itself at 120C. From New mine used to settle at 101-103C. Over the years this had climbed, usually stepping up after an oil change oddly, and it pre flush settled at 108-110C. I wasn't sure the cause and actually thought it more likely that the sensor was drifting out than an oil problem. I tried the flush just because..... You know, you get an idea to try, can't hurt, a can is £6 and few in this case so what the heck. Well now the oil temp is settling at 98-104.C. So back to where it was and it goes up and down much much quicker dependingding on if I'm coasting or climbing a hill or.. I wonder if the oil cooler inlet valve was getting sticky and is now free again? No idea really. Any how, use is easy, get oil hot and ready to drain, switch off and add the Wynn's, idle or fast idle for 20 mins, drain.
> 
> Oh and I've heard little using diesel as a flush, that won't shift any non gas soluble varnishes but probably shifts some sludge.
> 
> It's definitely done something although I'll never know what or if it was a help, but I've bought 2 cans and will do my wife's car and my own again next oil changes. After that we will see but I'll probably not do it more than every other oil change, at most. Wynn's suggest using every change, but then they would.


So I’ve used the little can of flush, I’ve used a half quart of parts cleaner, and I’ve also used a half quart of diesel. Ran the engine for a bit then changed the oil. Only did it to my old truck that had a sticky lifter and to my Yukon that had a failing oil pressure sending unit as sometimes gunk gets in that little hole and the sending unit is expensive to replace as you need to take the upper intake manifold off.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I use Natural Gas instead of pellets!
> 
> Have not found the right chain to make those pellets!


No natural gas here, it's about half a mile down the rd.
At this point pellets are much cheaper, I haven't used it in at least two seasons, I wonder if it has pellets in it lol. It owes me nothing as I bought it used and it heated our home along with a 3 panel propane wall heater the first yr we were here. I'd like to get a newer one that has the automatic start, that way I could fill it and the wood stove, then leave for a couple days and it would still be warm in here. I've been waiting for a deal on one, but the ones I find are free standing and I need an insert. 
If they bring natural gas up the hill or down, I'll definitely be getting set up for it.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> I haven't seen a deal on bar oil all yr, the last case I bought was 12 a gallon and that was cheaper oil.
> I don't see it going down in the future, may have to look into buying a 55 gallon barrel lol.


Boss bought a 55 gal drum, came out to about $4 a gallon but that was over a year ago, not sure what it would be now.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I wonder how a bigger woodstove would do if you added a row of fire brick during the shoulder seasons. It would effectively have a smaller firebox. Would that upset the combustion in an EPA stove?


That might work okay, that's a great way to get your wife from overfilling it in the shoulder season


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *What flavor 427???*
> 
> I ran a 427 Ford engine in my 70 Boss 302 Mustang Body ... told folks I had the "Real" Boss Mustang!
> 
> _Was a great sleeper_, no one suspected the engine change! Was a 66 Holman and Moody seasoned block with the crank cut 10 + 20. (side oiler with cross bolted mains) 850 double pumper Holley on and Edelbrock duel port manifold, Hooker Headers and header mufflers, Mallory Photocell electronic ignition, TRW double roller timing chain, Hurst T handle shifter and Mr Gasket slapper traction bars with BFG radial trans ams all around.
> 
> Had a 3.50 pumpkin, but I stole a tranny from a 289 Mustang which was wider ration, so the first gear made it like I had 4:11s.
> 
> Handled great and beat about everything that was not tubbed on the street, including a 454, 440 mopar and a 69 Camaro with two 4s on a tunnel ram. (He could not modulate the power with street tires and left jet black lines all the way down the street).


oops, sorry! L-88 Chevy. the Corvette version. '68 version... 

mine was not a sleeper!!! lol... with 10.5 M&H's on the rear... 4:88's, too

would set one in the seat hard! 

your H-M sounds like a thumper!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> People don’t try to shoplift eggs as often . . .
> 
> Philbert


LOL


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> No natural gas here, it's about half a mile down the rd.
> At this point pellets are much cheaper, I haven't used it in at least two seasons, I wonder if it has pellets in it lol. It owes me nothing as I bought it used and it heated our home along with a 3 panel propane wall heater the first yr we were here. I'd like to get a newer one that has the automatic start, that way I could fill it and the wood stove, then leave for a couple days and it would still be warm in here. I've been waiting for a deal on one, but the ones I find are free standing and I need an insert.
> If they bring natural gas up the hill or down, I'll definitely be getting set up for it.


Natural gas and pellets…… you guys should be banned, lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Few loads in today.
> View attachment 956588
> View attachment 956589
> View attachment 956590
> View attachment 956591
> View attachment 956592
> View attachment 956593
> View attachment 956594
> View attachment 956595
> View attachment 956596
> View attachment 956597


i think the wheelbarrow pix are the best!

next time i am splitting i am going to remind myself... _"self! ~ just remember, you are not splitting wood in the snow!" _


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Boss bought a 55 gal drum, came out to about $4 a gallon but that was over a year ago, not sure what it would be now.


I'd do that, just need a tank holder and a spout and I still be ahead of the game after a yr.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> And this stack is over a cord now. View attachment 956599


looking good!

it was in the 30's last nite here. i went out to get some firewood. i already had the kindling in, paper in the fireplace. i was more so dressed for summer months! brr! the wind said it all. cold, crisp and edgy! next load i had on sweats, T and a coat. much more comfortable...

i like the heat off the fireplace. warm and cozy. i tested it recently




in this test measurement it went to 105f


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Basically that engine oil flush is kerosene. And with modern oils there shouldnt be any need to do one unless you get funky stuff in the oil. On the bottle says run engine no more than 5 mins or something to that effect or else probly bearings and bushings and stuff go bad.


hmm, never have run kerosene in an engine! only in Aladdin heaters...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Boss bought a 55 gal drum, came out to about $4 a gallon but that was over a year ago, *not sure what it would be now.*


if one could even get it today. plenty shortages all over and abouts. here is some CVS shelves in CA not too far from San Diego just the other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> That's a nice even stack right there HR those cuts are all very uniform how are you marking for your cuts?


clean stack of wood, no doubt!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sundance said:


> I need one knee replacement (and likely two). In today's world I'm not in any hurry.* Also not looking forward to the rehab.* I know my limitations now.......not sure where I'd be with a replacement and how long to recover.


hope it goes well for you guys! mobility is the issue... i was thinking about the rehab. i still got both of my natural ones... but i have heard it can be long and painful to get back into 'football goal kicking' condition...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Did I read the OP wrong? I was talking about cooling system flush.


that's what i had originally thot, too! 

watching the Weather Channel on ipad, reading the news. easterly snows abound, not my ideal firewood making conditions... 

i had to put on some warm duds just to watch it...


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> Basically that engine oil flush is kerosene. And with modern oils there shouldnt be any need to do one unless you get funky stuff in the oil. On the bottle says run engine no more than 5 mins or something to that effect or else probly bearings and bushings and stuff go bad.


Just add a few ounces of Seafoam prior to your next oil change , safely reduces carbon deposits . Your right with today's synthetic oils & filters & proper change intervals carbon fouling is really a think of the past !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Last yr my mom hot a knee done, she was using a walker for 2 weeks then tossed it aside. This year she got here other knee done and was up and running after a week with the walker. Then her hip done a bit later and she wasn't on the walker but one day. She's 75!


hi chipper - sounds like your mom is a fast healer...


----------



## North by Northwest

H-Ranch said:


> I usually separate stacks by species, but I have so much and so many different kinds that it's mostly mixed by hardwood/softwood. Of course the locust will make it to the locust stack.
> 
> Knee is sore today but not as bad as I was expecting. I'll be calling this week to see if I can even get on the schedule for a knee replacement though - probably not a good time to be needing it.


Ice / heat & rest . Knee braces help considerably . Have had both hips done . One knee bad , but waiting till they carry me off before I will get it done . Find a good orthopedic surgeon , that's the key for optimal results . Be patient wait times are usually a half yr or longer . Unless you fall in the emerg. room & do the floppy fish !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I don't worry about separating it much as I'll just grab what I need as I need it.* Tonight I ran out and grabbed an armful of small rounds, nothing over 3", they work great to fill in the top of the larger splits and they burn hot. By the time I shut my stove down after refilling it the top inside was glowing a bit, the temp gauge wasn't even up to 500 yet.
> Not a good time, but because of that many places have noone in there getting anything done. Who knows, maybe you can get in in the next 4-6 weeks and be back up and running before spring. If you need a hand cutting and splitting I'd be happy to get some guys together and help, but you'll need to get the kids to stack.


me, too. oak is oak!!! lol


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if one could even get it today. plenty shortages all over and abouts. here is some CVS shelves in CA not too far from San Diego just the other day...
> View attachment 956789
> View attachment 956790


Looks like since you can't get in trouble stealing 900$ or less people are taking advantage of the opportunity. Who needs a 5 finger discount when you can get a 5 cart discount


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bikerbrian said:


> Some very nice vehicles you have there my first car was a 1966 Chevelle always liked the 66 and 67 body style I just sold my dads 1968 C30 longhorn last month those 67 to 72 trucks are real popular these days sort of wish I had kept the Longhorn but to many projects going


i thot of SS the other day. recently our area had 6 tornadoes roll thru and N of town got tore up some of the area's residences pretty bad! in one shot of a busted up garage... was a 1967 Chevelle. Marina Blue with black vinyl top... not sure if it was an SS... panned too quickly. had a limb across its top from the tree that turned the garage into kindling...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Yeah... long distance touring is all about perseverance. Day after day getting on the bike and riding... 1,500, 1,600, 3100+ miles... typically 50-55 miles per day with some over a 100. All a great time! Felling snags and cleaning up fallen trees on the rail trails to keep them open... grabbing firewood along the way. More great times!


i have a Brooks on one of my bikes. and as such, having lived in UK... got on their mailing list. they often have biker stories of long distance traveling... all the camping stuff and saddle bags, too. some front n rear... 

packed for the road's route...


----------



## svk

Regarding cost of oil…I haven’t looked for but also haven’t seen ads for bar oil in over a year.

I do most of my own oil changes and buy the store brand oil from Walmart. The price of motor oil has gone up a lot in the past 24 months so I’m guessing the days of super cheap bar oil are all but over until a new regime comes in and does something to get oil prices stabilized.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> _Yeah... long distance touring is all about perseverance._ Day after day getting on the bike and riding... 1,500, 1,600, 3100+ miles... typically 50-55 miles per day with some over a 100. All a great time! Felling snags and cleaning up fallen trees on the rail trails to keep them open... grabbing firewood along the way. More great times!


my bike riding is all about perseverance, too! not distance - me!  lol.... i ride in lieu of jogging. was a lifer, of sorts. 13 miles is the farthest i ever ran at one time. several times. taking it ez on my bod of late. got into biking as an adult bit by chance. worked for me. i had a 10-speed english racer as a kid over in the UK. i go 5 to simulate a 3 mile run. then i read more so takes 2-3 bike miles to = one foot mile. so i up't it to 6. maybe i should go 9. sometimes i do. but my new normal is 6. despite the heavy winds yesterday it was 6. i have a speedo center on it... works good.

fastest i have gone is 18 i think it was. wind to my back. warm weather. other day i got into it. 15 was my max. no winds. yesterday, even bundled up i thot... wth - and did a bit of a sprint using the winds from one area of my route very windy. hit 13 by first curve  and then up to 16..17.. 18... 18 and some change. that was it. but i had not hit the 2nd section (1/4 mile) and it sloped down. mite have hit 20... but i was done. lol......


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Welcome to the site


Posts: 1

yes, welcome... 

sometimes this thread gets a tweak off topic... lol . hope it won't bother you...


usually, pretty interesting to say the least! plenty swell wood pix, mountain pix and snow pix, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Almost need 2 stoves....or a variable displacement firebox (Jeff off to the patent office!). -20C/-4F which my stove handles fine but you can cook yourself out when it's closer to freezing out. Also the stove is more efficient with a full load of wood. I can put a load in and damp it for a good secondary burn and it will keep it warm all day. If I burn a smaller load, I have to keep the damper open further and burn the same amount of wood during a warmer day.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


the Gov of NC is on weather channel giving cold weather advice... last nite national news said 100,000,000 under cold weather/snow alerts! my local said it was 75M. weather channel this morn said 87M...

Gov Cooper's advice to Best Way To Avoid A Vehicle Wreck?....

_'stay home!'_

lol,


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my bike riding is all about perseverance, too! not distance


Need to get a basic mountain bike with a trailer, so you can extend your scrounging range, and work those calves at the same time!

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Broken said:


> Just add a few ounces of Seafoam prior to your next oil change , safely reduces carbon deposits . Your right with today's synthetic oils & filters & proper change intervals carbon fouling is really a think of the past !


right! i like seafoam, never have used it to decarb the engine. no doubt about it... some of those late 40's and early 50's beaters... with high mileage... had carbon fouling down to a science!!! lol 

_'naw! if it sparks, just put it back in....'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Need to get a basic mountain bike with a trailer, so you can extend your scrounging range, and work those calves at the same time!
> 
> Philbert


thanks for the thot, Pb ~ i got 4 mtn bikes. i can hardly keep up with the scrounges that just keep falling down in the neighborhood. 6 miles works my calves and heart good enuff. well, so says my Doc each time they take my BP!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Broken said:


> Ice / heat & rest . Knee braces help considerably .* Have had both hips done *. One knee bad , but waiting till they carry me off before I will get it done . Find a good orthopedic surgeon , that's the key for optimal results . Be patient wait times are usually a half yr or longer . Unless you fall in the emerg. room & do the floppy fish !


hi B ~ always wondered how you came up with your handle....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> *Looks like since you can't get in trouble stealing 900$ or less *people are taking advantage of the opportunity. Who needs a 5 finger discount when you can get a 5 cart discount


isn't that something!? just about as bad up in Seattle, too! 

but i bet if someone stole $900 worth of gasoline... mite be a dif story!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi B ~ always wondered how you came up with your handle....


Yep , you hit the Bulls Eye Tex ! Steady as we go !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Regarding cost of oil…I haven’t looked for but also haven’t seen ads for bar oil in over a year.
> 
> I do most of my own oil changes and buy the store brand oil from Walmart. The price of motor oil has gone up a lot in the past 24 months so I’m guessing the days of super cheap bar oil are all but over until a new regime comes in and does something to get oil prices stabilized.


caught up with a CBS Sunday Morn show i had recorded last nite. had a bit on today's current inflation. supply and demand. covid related. pandemic. Econ101. so says the bright brains in Economics out of Harvard, etc... Dept Directors, Profs... supply went down due to pandemic... but demand was high. so prices followed suit! add in the issues of distribution. ie, labor shortages. prediction is we will see a return to a more stable economic normalcy around late 2022/early 2023... show showed the %'s of costs increases... housing, food, meats, fish, etc. oil realted (gasoline) was highest at over 50% increase. other stuff single digit, some like 11%...

but me, personally.. i doubt it!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Broken said:


> Yep , you hit the Bulls Eye Tex ! Steady as we go !


ha, oic! well... if i believe half of what you post, sounds more like a satirical irony! and oh, btw - i believe all you post!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Is this the new oil thread ?





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Posts: 1
> yes, welcome...
> *sometimes this thread gets a tweak off topic... lol* . hope it won't bother you...
> 
> usually, pretty interesting to say the least! plenty swell wood pix, mountain pix and snow pix, too...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> caught up with a CBS Sunday Morn show i had recorded last nite. had a bit on today's current inflation. supply and demand. covid related. pandemic. Econ101. so says the bright brains in Economics out of Harvard, etc... Dept Directors, Profs... supply went down due to pandemic... but demand was high. so prices followed suit! add in the issues of distribution. ie, labor shortages. prediction is we will see a return to a more stable economic normalcy around late 2022/early 2023... show showed the %'s of costs increases... housing, food, meats, fish, etc. oil realted (gasoline) was highest at over 50% increase. other stuff single digit, some like 11%...
> 
> but me, personally.. i doubt it!!


Now I agree with that in theory but in reality things seem to be getting worse rather than better.

Prices have been raised due to increased demand. But demand at higher prices is still higher than normal. 

Also, where are people getting this money???? Most of the government covid handouts are now over with yet everyone is out spending like they’ve won the damn lottery. And even the folks getting the handouts are not the ones who can afford to drive prices bonkers on things like late model vehicles, recreational toys, and guns.


----------



## svk

For instance, let’s say someone makes $50,000 a year. Perhaps they’ve received a raise over the past two years and now make 55… they may have stockpiled a little bit of savings during the Covid shut down because they weren’t spending money on things like vacations and such but then the increase in consumer staples has gone up so significantly that it would gobble up any extra money that they’ve saved within a matter of a few months. Now let’s say they’ve collected $10-$15,000 in Covid money… If they went out and bought one used vehicle all of that money is gone. So again, where is all this extra money coming from that everyone seems to have!?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

how much snow is falling in the East? weather channel just posted up a blip:

the I-95 could become trecherous today!



headline is:

Izzy delivers snow to the I-95 cities n towns... up to a foot new snow in the Apps...

yikes!!

ps: this is not intended to be off-topic! __ more so a *winter advisory* for those in the area thinking of cutting/splitting scrounged firewood today...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Now I agree with that in theory but in reality things seem to be getting worse rather than better.
> Prices have been raised due to increased demand. But demand at higher prices is still higher than normal.
> *Also, where are people getting this money???? * Most of the government covid handouts are now over with yet everyone is out spending like they’ve won the damn lottery. And even the folks getting the handouts are not the ones who can afford to drive prices bonkers on things like late model vehicles, recreational toys, and guns.


that is what we were wondering, too!


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Regarding cost of oil…I haven’t looked for but also haven’t seen ads for bar oil in over a year.
> 
> I do most of my own oil changes and buy the store brand oil from Walmart. The price of motor oil has gone up a lot in the past 24 months so I’m guessing the days of super cheap bar oil are all but over until a new regime comes in and does something to get oil prices stabilized.


Haven't seen any sales on it either. On the kind I use from my dealer the price went up $2 gallon last time I looked. $12.95 a gallon now. I bought a case of 6 and got the quanity discount just before it went up. A tad over $9 a gallon. I think the days of $4.99/gallon farm store prices are gone.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> For instance, let’s say someone makes $50,000 a year. Perhaps they’ve received a raise over the past two years and now make 55… they may have stockpiled a little bit of savings during the Covid shut down because they weren’t spending money on things like vacations and such but then the increase in consumer staples has gone up so significantly that it would gobble up any extra money that they’ve saved within a matter of a few months. _Now let’s say they’ve collected $10-$15,000 in Covid money… If they went out and bought one used vehicle all of that money is gone._ So again, where is all this extra money coming from that everyone seems to have!?


mite take more than that $10-15K  surplus... the Inflation show mentioned Used Cars ... up 25%!


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Regarding cost of oil…I haven’t looked for but also haven’t seen ads for bar oil in over a year.
> 
> I do most of my own oil changes and buy the store brand oil from Walmart. The price of motor oil has gone up a lot in the past 24 months so I’m guessing the days of super cheap bar oil are all but over until a new regime comes in and does something to get oil prices stabilized.


Bar oil is still 6.99-7.99 a gallon or so for generic and 13.99 for echo. And you stihl guys know how much your bar oil costs per gallon.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> isn't that something!? just about as bad up in Seattle, too!
> 
> but i bet if someone stole $900 worth of gasoline... mite be a dif story!!!


Maybe because gas is a regulated commodity?


----------



## Brufab

There's a reason why you cab only pump 75-100$ at one time before the pump stops.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> That's a nice even stack right there HR those cuts are all very uniform how are you marking for your cuts?





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> clean stack of wood, no doubt!


 OK fellas, pay attention because I'm gonna give you a peek at the magic trick. Make sure you look quick because I might just take it down after you've seen it once.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have a Brooks on one of my bikes. and as such, having lived in UK... got on their mailing list. they often have biker stories of long distance traveling... all the camping stuff and saddle bags, too. some front n rear...
> 
> packed for the road's route...
> 
> View attachment 956796


I've got a Brooks Flyer on my touring bike... actually my second bike for that saddle!

The photos show a couple bikes I and one of my sons used. One shows the Brooks... and a pizza! "Cast Iron Cyclist," his handle, is a guy we ran into in Yellowstone. I thought he was nuts carrying that! The photos are from 1986, 2010, 2011 and 2013. My last long trip was 2017. I hope to do a long trip this year (1,500-2000 miles) but that is contingent on a lot of things in my life being in alignment! The day I woke up to snow in PA I rode about 108 miles... somewhere about 60-70 miles of it in the snow! There wasn't much accumulation but it was steady... 

I've been kicking around ideas for how to carry a chainsaw, fuel, PPE and other gear with me on a bicycle for the "emergency" rail trail work. Maybe with a trailer... One of the bicycle rack companies was working on a chainsaw mount for their rear bicycle mounted rack but I don't know that it went to market. Getting the firewood out with a bicycle would be a huge job too so I haven't moved forward!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my bike riding is all about perseverance, too! not distance - me!  lol.... i ride in lieu of jogging. was a lifer, of sorts. 13 miles is the farthest i ever ran at one time. several times. taking it ez on my bod of late. got into biking as an adult bit by chance. worked for me. i had a 10-speed english racer as a kid over in the UK. i go 5 to simulate a 3 mile run. then i read more so takes 2-3 bike miles to = one foot mile. so i up't it to 6. maybe i should go 9. sometimes i do. but my new normal is 6. despite the heavy winds yesterday it was 6. i have a speedo center on it... works good.
> 
> fastest i have gone is 18 i think it was. wind to my back. warm weather. other day i got into it. 15 was my max. no winds. yesterday, even bundled up i thot... wth - and did a bit of a sprint using the winds from one area of my route very windy. hit 13 by first curve  and then up to 16..17.. 18... 18 and some change. that was it. but i had not hit the 2nd section (1/4 mile) and it sloped down. mite have hit 20... but i was done. lol......
> 
> View attachment 956798


My short rides are about 10 miles... I typically ride a 3-speed for those. My longest one day ride while riding a fully loaded touring bike was about 112 miles as I recall. Fastest speed I had a cyclometer for while touring was about 45 mph in the Rockies. Those longest / fastest cases both were kind of nuts! LOL 

I agree that a ratio of 1:3 is probably about right if in fact you are peddling the whole time. If you are coasting and lollygagging up it to 1:5.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how much snow is falling in the East? weather channel just posted up a blip:
> 
> the I-95 could become trecherous today!
> 
> 
> 
> headline is:
> 
> Izzy delivers snow to the I-95 cities n towns... up to a foot new snow in the Apps...
> 
> yikes!!
> 
> ps: this is not intended to be off-topic! __ more so a *winter advisory* for those in the area thinking of cutting/splitting scrounged firewood today...


I have no idea what we are going to get... the well regarded weather service based in my town predicts pure rain but the NWS predicts up to 7" of snow then sleet and rain. All the ready firewood is under the deck with deck gutter panels so it is dry and easy to get to!


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> Bar oil is still 6.99-7.99 a gallon or so for generic and 13.99 for echo. And you stihl guys know how much your bar oil costs per gallon.


I've been paying about $11-12 with tax for a gallon of Stihl Woodcutter bar oil. I got 6 gallons of Husky oil for free from my brother's estate but that wasn't a good way to get bar oil...


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> OK fellas, pay attention because I'm gonna give you a peek at the magic trick. Make sure you look quick because I might just take it down after you've seen it once. View attachment 956807


regardless of what the backside looks like you still took the time to make the front look good and that says something right there.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee192233 said:


> I wonder how a bigger woodstove would do if you added a row of fire brick during the shoulder seasons. It would effectively have a smaller firebox. Would that upset the combustion in an EPA stove?


I was going to suggest that too, it should work.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> caught up with a CBS Sunday Morn show i had recorded last nite. had a bit on today's current inflation. supply and demand. covid related. pandemic. Econ101. so says the bright brains in Economics out of Harvard, etc... Dept Directors, Profs... supply went down due to pandemic... but demand was high. so prices followed suit! add in the issues of distribution. ie, labor shortages. prediction is we will see a return to a more stable economic normalcy around late 2022/early 2023... show showed the %'s of costs increases... housing, food, meats, fish, etc. oil realted (gasoline) was highest at over 50% increase. other stuff single digit, some like 11%...
> 
> but me, personally.. i doubt it!!


I've heard car manufacturers think it will be 3rd quarter 2023 before new car supply is back to normal.


----------



## rarefish383

Spent a couple days at the cabin in WV. Got home and we are expecting a couple inches of snow. I have the JD X540 staged at the top of the drive with the 47" snow blower. The family used up almost all of the wood I had on the front porch. my neighbor had what I thought was a dead Chestnut Oak in his back yard. It's been dead 4-5 years, all the limbs have fallen off. I was kind of waiting for it to start shedding the bark. Anyway, I thought the top would be dry as bones and ready to burn, so I cut it down and split it up. Not sure now, what do you think it is?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Spent a couple days at the cabin in WV. Got home and we are expecting a couple inches of snow. I have the JD X540 staged at the top of the drive with the 47" snow blower. The family used up almost all of the wood I had on the front porch. my neighbor had what I thought was a dead Chestnut Oak in his back yard. It's been dead 4-5 years, all the limbs have fallen off. I was kind of waiting for it to start shedding the bark. Anyway, I thought the top would be dry as bones and ready to burn, so I cut it down and split it up. Not sure now, what do you think it is?


Sounds like a nice time.
It's usually easier to burn than gather, throw another on .
Looks like it could be chestnut, also looks like a poplar. We don't have much chestnut here.


----------



## farmer steve

@rarefish383 . Doesn't look like chestnut oak Joe. Almost looks like ash Bark from here. Look at this ash I worked up yesterday.


----------



## H-Ranch

So far today:







Plus 3 loads that the eldest daughter did (OK, probably more like 2 of my loads then.) Will try to do one more push before dark to cut up more rounds to be ready for splitting in the morning.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, here's a couple more pics. I know what it is/was.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> So far today:
> View attachment 956840
> View attachment 956841
> View attachment 956842
> View attachment 956843
> View attachment 956844
> View attachment 956845
> 
> Plus 3 loads that the eldest daughter did (OK, probably more like 2 of my loads then.) Will try to do one more push before dark to cut up more rounds to be ready for splitting in the morning.


Looks great I have to order a new wheel for the barrow I have here. one that's on it has wheeled it's last load.


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> Well, here's a couple more pics. I know what it is/was.


I see the black and Decker workmate in the last photo love mine use it all the time.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> For instance, let’s say someone makes $50,000 a year. Perhaps they’ve received a raise over the past two years and now make 55… they may have stockpiled a little bit of savings during the Covid shut down because they weren’t spending money on things like vacations and such but then the increase in consumer staples has gone up so significantly that it would gobble up any extra money that they’ve saved within a matter of a few months. Now let’s say they’ve collected $10-$15,000 in Covid money… If they went out and bought one used vehicle all of that money is gone. So again, where is all this extra money coming from that everyone seems to have!?


I see a different side of the story. The good folks who are working legit, on the books jobs are doubling down on hours and being compensated better for their efforts. A few may be stuffing it in the ol' coffee can but I think most of them are spending it as fast as they can make it.


----------



## Huntaholic

rarefish383 said:


> Spent a couple days at the cabin in WV. Got home and we are expecting a couple inches of snow. I have the JD X540 staged at the top of the drive with the 47" snow blower. The family used up almost all of the wood I had on the front porch. my neighbor had what I thought was a dead Chestnut Oak in his back yard. It's been dead 4-5 years, all the limbs have fallen off. I was kind of waiting for it to start shedding the bark. Anyway, I thought the top would be dry as bones and ready to burn, so I cut it down and split it up. Not sure now, what do you think it is?


SHow me an end cut and I will tell you for sure what it is, but I would be willing to bet a substantial sum that it is sassafras. If so, sassafras burns GREAT! Doesn't last as long as oak, but it burns fine. Only downside is Im superstitious and the old timers around here always said it was bad luck to burn it.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oops, sorry! L-88 Chevy. the Corvette version. '68 version...
> 
> mine was not a sleeper!!! lol... with 10.5 M&H's on the rear... 4:88's, too
> 
> would set one in the seat hard!
> 
> your H-M sounds like a thumper!!


One of my friends put an L88 in a 69 Camaro and ran it on the street with open headers and 11" wrinkle walls and 4:56 gears. Pulled the wheels in first and second, but was not really street legal.

The guy with the Camaro with the 350 and 2 4s and a tunnel ram was turning 10s at the track, but could not drive it with street tires. He was furious that I beat him on the street. I was running about 12 flat with street tires and closed headers., which was tough to beat.

My current Mustang runs pretty similar. 

I had a 68 390 Fastback that would outrun either of them. The engine had a big cam and that body style was very light. It did not corner worth a crap, and was not as drivable as the other two, but it was fast.


----------



## rarefish383

Huntaholic said:


> SHow me an end cut and I will tell you for sure what it is, but I would be willing to bet a substantial sum that it is sassafras. If so, sassafras burns GREAT! Doesn't last as long as oak, but it burns fine. Only downside is Im superstitious and the old timers around here always said it was bad luck to burn it.


More pics coming up, but I cheated. I know what it is, I was just surprised how it never shed it's bark and dry rotted inside from the stump to the top where it broke out last year. It's been dead standing for several years. Last year the top broke out and I cut it up and burned it. It looked like any other Chestnut Oak on my property, of which I have many. I figured this would be perfect to fill in a cord for a customer/friend. I cut it down and when it hit the ground the log broke in 4 pieces. Absolutely no rot like you get laying on the ground, no spongy wet spots. The end grain and wood are dry as a bone and look like a sponge that's been sitting in an old wash tub for years. I have a few Sassafras on my property and a Dulcimer made out of one. here's some split pics.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Well, here's a couple more pics. I know what it is/was.


That top picture looks just like rotten elm. Which one, couldn't tell you.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That top picture looks just like rotten elm. Which one, couldn't tell you.


You are close, it's is rotted Oak. When splitting it it just crushed up into chunks. I have as much in a pile the size of a Soft ball. I had to split it in quarters to keep it from falling apart. The pieces that made it into the trailer will just fit in the stove door. I'm waiting for the stove full of White Oak I brought back from WV to burn down, to see how this stuff burns. I'd never sell it to a customer. It is pretty crappy, dry rotted wood.


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> I have no idea what we are going to get... the well regarded weather service based in my town predicts pure rain but the NWS predicts up to 7" of snow then sleet and rain. All the ready firewood is under the deck with deck gutter panels so it is dry and easy to get to!


Now the local service predicts 2-5"... Guess it depends on which way the wind is blowing when they make their prediction!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> You are close, it's is rotted Oak. When splitting it it just crushed up into chunks. I have as much in a pile the size of a Soft ball. I had to split it in quarters to keep it from falling apart. The pieces that made it into the trailer will just fit in the stove door. I'm waiting for the stove full of White Oak I brought back from WV to burn down, to see how this stuff burns. I'd never sell it to a customer. It is pretty crappy, dry rotted wood.


What kind of oak.
I just put a stick of maple on the bonfire pit. I made a couple cuts off each and and knew I wasn't going to be selling it and I have more than enough premium wood for us, so...  .


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to guess from the bark and pic of the wood that it was decomposing Norway Maple.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> @rarefish383 . Doesn't look like chestnut oak Joe. Almost looks like ash Bark from here. Look at this ash I worked up yesterday.
> View attachment 956838
> 
> View attachment 956839


Ash isn't as deep. After this stuff dry rotted it almost looks like Ash wood. I only had One double Ash on my property and the EAB got it 3-4 years ago. That's the one I made my throwing axe out of a piece of firewood I took off the porch.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## chipper1

Going to reload the wood stove now, haven't touched it since this morning when I shut the damper at 9.
It's just coals, I wouldn't need to do anything with it, but I want to get the temp up before I reload before bed, and time wise I will have large coals then if I don't reload now. I'll use shorter pieces so they burn up by then.


----------



## MustangMike

OK, let me explain inflation to everyone (I have a degree in accounting, over 30 years of auditing experience and I'm a retired Certified Fraud Examiner).

1) When you restrict energy production w/o reducing demand, you increase the price of energy, which increases the cost of producing and shipping everything else.

2) The Government can print money, but it cannot give it value. The only value our money has (collectively) is the value of the goods and services we produce. So, when you print money that does not result in an increase in goods or services, you create inflation.

3) Supply chain shortages caused by a lack of willing or qualified workers further exacerbates the problem.

See ... this is easy to understand!


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> What kind of oak.
> I just put a stick of maple on the bonfire pit. I made a couple cuts off each and and knew I wasn't going to be selling it and I have more than enough premium wood for us, so...  .


It's Chestnut Oak, not Chestnut. I'll take some pics of it's brothers and sisters tomorrow. I had about 6-8 Red Oaks and 2 little White Oaks. The Red Oaks died of Oak Wilt, and the White Oaks were in the way of a building project.


----------



## MustangMike

Chestnut Oak is usually dark in the middle and will not rot unless it is on the ground.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> OK, let me explain inflation to everyone (I have a degree in accounting, over 30 years of auditing experience and I'm a retired Certified Fraud Examiner).
> 
> 1) When you restrict energy production w/o reducing demand, you increase the price of energy, which increases the cost of producing and shipping everything else.
> 
> 2) The Government can print money, but it cannot give it value. The only value our money has (collectively) is the value of the goods and services we produce. So, when you print money that does not result in an increase in goods or services, you create inflation.
> 
> 3) Supply chain shortages caused by a lack of willing or qualified workers further exacerbates the problem.
> 
> See ... this is easy to understand!


kinda seems like I heard 
Bare shelves Biden
Creepy Joe
Asleep at the wheel Joe
Basement Joe
LETS GO BRANDON!
...maybe I missed something....


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Dan! You still cutting wood? Miss your pictures and stories.


Stories Lol
Yup , still cutting 
Big sky day in December 
















Sure turned nice when the temps warmed a bit 





But when I called it a day and went to leave 






I found the one hole on that fairway that was't on the green Lol
Had to get a bit of help for that one .


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Chestnut Oak is usually dark in the middle and will not rot unless it is on the ground.


Exactly, that's why I was so surprised when it dry rotted from the inside and never lost it's bark. I've got lots of Chestnut Oak already split and stacked for next year, and it looks nothing like this punky stuff.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's 3 Ash logs we put around my farmer friends spigot to keep people from backing into it. The brick wall is the perfect height for a loading dock. It might be 100 feet long with 1 phone pole and that spigot. Delivery people have knocked the spigot off several times.


----------



## dancan

Went back to the fairway to finish that cut , we went with my tall guy's rig just in case lol




Notice the hole mid right 
Still a nice day 














I have to get back there to delimb and dice up but it may be a couple of months before they want me in at the course once the rent a chipper again .


----------



## H-Ranch

One more load before I closed out the day bucking more logs. Finished putting tools away, checking the woodburner, and closing up the coop just before dark.


----------



## SS396driver

Finished the blade. Need to get some leather to make a sheath


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Speaking of blades, I just ordered a Finnish Broad Axe from Seven Pines Forge. Should be fun to play with. This one is 5lbs with a 36" handle. 






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

My sons new snow shovel showed up last night
Bring on the snow! Keep those Californian’s away! Lol

Should work a little better pulling the plow than the old D4 too


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I see a different side of the story. The good folks who are working legit, on the books jobs are doubling down on hours and being compensated better for their efforts. A few may be stuffing it in the ol' coffee can but I think most of them are spending it as fast as they can make it.


Yeah but the bums are spending too. And how??? They’re dealing with inflation too. And buying drugs. And buying toys.


----------



## cat10ken

With all the government freebees, free housing, free phones, free heat, free rent, free bussing, free food, they have their welfare checks to buy luxuries.


----------



## GrizG

cat10ken said:


> With all the government freebees, free housing, free phones, free heat, free rent, free bussing, free food, they have their welfare checks to buy luxuries.


I went to the market today for dog food and rolls. I got in the lane for "14 or fewer items" behind a woman in one of the handicapped electric carts. When she started unloading the basket it was clear she had a lot more than 14 items.... Turns out she had 20 cans of 25 oz. beer and 8 cans of cat food. Then she wanted the items double bagged... Then the bags were too heavy so she wanted fewer cans in more bags. She kept getting in the way of the clerk and complaining about how he was doing things. When she said she could help he said "no I don't want your help." Then the Karen tells the clerk she didn't like his attitude. She seemed to walk and get around just fine too... That be_atch parasite Karen needed to be be_atch slapped into next Tuesday! Meanwhile the line was backed way up and they opened another lane and moved my line over there in order. She was still giving the clerk crap after I moved, checked out and was walking away. I had to bite my tongue to keep from engaging with her... I was so tempted to say "Come on Karen, move along..."


----------



## Billhook

Don't know whether Branch Loggers have taken off at all in USA or Canada, but it is quite popular in parts of Europe.
I bought a machine here in UK and we use the loggings all the time instead of kindling, or down at the cabin in a BBQ or on the deck outside in a fire bowl, Very quick, dries in no time and makes use of stuff that would be otherwise left behind
Still use conventional firewood along side.


----------



## Valpen

Lee192233 said:


> Ran a tank through the 011 and it never skipped a beat. Chain was a little dull but I wanted to give it a good workout. I'll sharpen it and give the saw back.


He'll be happy getting the 011 back instead of having to learn how to handle something new with more weight, less power and poorer balance...


----------



## Valpen

GrizG said:


> I've been kicking around ideas for how to carry a chainsaw, fuel, PPE and other gear with me on a bicycle for the "emergency" rail trail work. Maybe with a trailer... One of the bicycle rack companies was working on a chainsaw mount for their rear bicycle mounted rack but I don't know that it went to market. Getting the firewood out with a bicycle would be a huge job too so I haven't moved forward!


The YAK bike trailer from BOB trailers (https://www.bobgear.com/yak-bike-trailer) is something you might consider. A single wheeled cargo trailer trailer connected to a special axle that replaces your current rear axel. All the weight is on the bike rear axel and the rear tire which follows your bike rear tire (when avoiding rocks and on trails etc). It has a rating of 70 lbs and I have used it behind my mountain bike to carry chainsaw plus trail work tools (shovel handles etc sticking backwards along the trailer rear wheel). It also is very nice for road trips with very little rolling resistance, low center of gravity, and low wind profile. 
I would consider a making a search out on eBay for a used one as they are basically indestructable and I have heard a rumor that they are no longer being manufactured.


----------



## GeeVee

Brufab said:


> There's a reason why you cab only pump 75-100$ at one time before the pump stops.


Fraud Protection


----------



## JRM

Billhook said:


> Don't know whether Branch Loggers have taken off at all in USA or Canada, but it is quite popular in parts of Europe.
> I bought a machine here in UK and we use the loggings all the time instead of kindling, or down at the cabin in a BBQ or on the deck outside in a fire bowl, Very quick, dries in no time and makes use of stuff that would be otherwise left behind
> Still use conventional firewood along side.




I want the guy sitting in the tractors job 
That's a neat rig but judging by the size of the tractor that machine and it's requirements are likely out of reach of most homeowners and processors. Including me!


----------



## Philbert

Billhook said:


> Don't know whether Branch Loggers have taken off at all in USA or Canada, but it is quite popular in parts of Europe.
> I bought a machine here in UK and we use the loggings all the time instead of kindling, or down at the cabin in a BBQ or on the deck outside in a fire bowl, Very quick, dries in no time and makes use of stuff that would be otherwise left behind
> Still use conventional firewood along side.



We have seen videos of those posted here on A.S., mostly for smaller diameter wood. But I have never seen an actual machine here in use, in the USA.

Might be availablity, acceptance, or legal/liability issues?

Philbert


----------



## Billhook

JRM said:


> I want the guy sitting in the tractors job
> That's a neat rig but judging by the size of the tractor that machine and it's requirements are likely out of reach of most homeowners and processors. Including me!


I initially bought a smaller version with a Briggs and Stratton gas engine but it was stolen.
That I unit would have sat in most pickup trucks or on a trailer and be within the range of a lot of folk
Our latest thing is producing the small loggings for a man who has a charcoal business. He has erected a large kiln on a concrete pad on the farm here and it seems like a good way of using the brash which used to be bonfired 
It does pay to grade the branches so there is no greenery and it also works better with two people, like a lot of other things not just involving wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I've got a Brooks Flyer on my touring bike... actually my second bike for that saddle!
> 
> The photos show a couple bikes I and one of my sons used. One shows the Brooks... and a pizza! "Cast Iron Cyclist," his handle, is a guy we ran into in Yellowstone. I thought he was nuts carrying that! The photos are from 1986, 2010, 2011 and 2013. My last long trip was 2017. I hope to do a long trip this year (1,500-2000 miles) but that is contingent on a lot of things in my life being in alignment! The day I woke up to snow in PA I rode about 108 miles... somewhere about 60-70 miles of it in the snow! There wasn't much accumulation but it was steady...
> 
> I've been kicking around ideas for how to carry a chainsaw, fuel, PPE and other gear with me on a bicycle for the "emergency" rail trail work. Maybe with a trailer... One of the bicycle rack companies was working on a chainsaw mount for their rear bicycle mounted rack but I don't know that it went to market. Getting the firewood out with a bicycle would be a huge job too so I haven't moved forward!


impressive ride and accomplishment! thx for sharing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> My short rides are about 10 miles... I typically ride a 3-speed for those. My longest one day ride while riding a fully loaded touring bike was about 112 miles as I recall. *Fastest speed I had a cyclometer for while touring was about 45 mph in the Rockies*. Those longest / fastest cases both were kind of nuts! LOL
> 
> I agree that a ratio of 1:3 is probably about right if in fact you are peddling the whole time. If you are coasting and lollygagging up it to 1:5.


WOW! i know my speedo will never see 45 mph!!! lol good thing the Rockies have those emergency stop runs for the 18-wheelers... had u needed to stop fast! 

_'omg! just a few moments ago, i was in Colorado....'

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I have no idea what we are going to get... the well regarded weather service based in my town predicts pure rain but the NWS predicts up to 7" of snow then sleet and rain. All the ready firewood is under the deck with deck gutter panels so it is dry and easy to get to!


the huge snow storms have even dropped snow in Louisiana morning weatherman said... and another round is anticipated in the C/NE sectors... weather channel was running all day coverage i noticed yesterday evening


----------



## MustangMike

They seem to mulch everything less that 8-12" around here. I think there is more of a market for mulch than small firewood, but it is a shame so much good wood gets turned into mulch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> @rarefish383 . Doesn't look like chestnut oak Joe. Almost looks like ash Bark from here. Look at this ash I worked up yesterday.
> View attachment 956838
> 
> View attachment 956839


there is a curb side scrounge just a couple streets over from me. plenty wood about this size. oak it seemed to be as i passed it last nite. doubt the city will pick it up, just too much for their 'limits'. my guess is 3-4 cords. maybe bit more. hope to get some pix later on today... it is impressive to see such a urban scrounge. sitting there _neat as a pin!_


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW! i know my speedo will never see 45 mph!!! lol good thing the Rockies have those emergency stop runs for the 18-wheelers... had u needed to stop fast!
> 
> _'omg! just a few moments ago, i was in Colorado....'
> View attachment 957015
> _


I have hit 59 MPH on a steep downhill, but I don't recommend doing it! Gets kinda sketchy going that fast on 1" wide tires inflated to 60 PSI with no suspension! Any pothole, tire blowout, or animal crossing will ruin your day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Looks great I have to order a new wheel for the barrow I have here. one that's on it has wheeled it's last load.


once i got my 2-wheeler 10 cu ft... i hardly use my singles.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I see the black and Decker workmate in the last photo love mine use it all the time.


over by the woodshed? good eye. i saw the wood in the shed... woodshed perfect i thot! but missed the workmate. i see it. the workmate is quite a success story! i have one, tossed out to the curb one night after her late passed... surprised their son didn't want it... he has an auto repair shop. i hardly knew what it was, but it was a bench!  i got it back into good working condition. and enjoyed reading the story about Ron Hickman development of it and how it became so popular


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> One of my friends put an L88 in a 69 Camaro and ran it on the street with open headers and 11" wrinkle walls and 4:56 gears. Pulled the wheels in first and second, but was not really street legal.
> 
> The guy with the Camaro with the 350 and 2 4s and a tunnel ram was turning 10s at the track, but could not drive it with street tires. He was furious that I beat him on the street. I was running about 12 flat with street tires and closed headers., which was tough to beat.
> 
> My current Mustang runs pretty similar.
> 
> I had a 68 390 Fastback that would outrun either of them. The engine had a big cam and that body style was very light. It did not corner worth a crap, and was not as drivable as the other two, but it was fast.


today's modern efi, blown high hp factory engines amaze me!! 

_who'da ever thot?...._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Now the local service predicts 2-5"... Guess it depends on which way the wind is blowing when they make their prediction!


one municipality has 34 snow plows out working the area roads...

up at the U of W, Seattle there is a curriculum on the psychology and predictability of weather forecasts. as in if the prediction is 35% snow, what is the probability it will be and roads not 32f. or lower than 32f. ? as in, if above 32f, then road salt can be put out. and if below road ice froze and salt will not be effective. if the DOT puts out salt and it misses the target temps, conditions as in the forecast was not accurate, then those resources, time and effort wasted! the subject gets deeper than that fast... prob like some of the snow, too... 

i guess a predicators predicator accuracy could be a qualification for job security! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I have hit 59 MPH on a steep downhill, but I don't recommend doing it! Gets kinda sketchy going that fast on 1" wide tires inflated to 60 PSI with no suspension! Any pothole, tire blowout, or animal crossing will ruin your day!


few summers back, neighbor girl used to ride her bike around the neighborhood. we have a nice loop. one day she came hawling down the road... to make the turn... by the big tree near the stop sign... flew thru that and then leaned in to make the curve. i was watching... and then crash! down she went. shorts n T... arms, knees, elbows, etc... siding a bit on the loose gravel. got up, brushed it and herself off, said, i am ok... and off she went. i always remember her dump each time i ride and make the corner turn...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I was going to guess from the bark and pic of the wood that it was decomposing Norway Maple.


the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> OK, let me explain inflation to everyone (I have a degree in accounting, over 30 years of auditing experience and I'm a retired Certified Fraud Examiner).
> 
> 1) When you restrict energy production w/o reducing demand, you increase the price of energy, which increases the cost of producing and shipping everything else.
> 
> 2) The Government can print money, but it cannot give it value. The only value our money has (collectively) is the value of the goods and services we produce. So, when you print money that does not result in an increase in goods or services, you create inflation.
> 
> 3) Supply chain shortages caused by a lack of willing or qualified workers further exacerbates the problem.
> 
> See ... this is easy to understand!


thanks MM -

Econ 101 and Econ 102 explained in one post!

dang, and i had to take 2 quarters of it... lol! ~ macro econ, micro econ...

i guess that is one version of inflation. to me what cost $1.00 yesterday, and suddenly is now $1.35 is another... given that cost basis of the inventory... LIFO, FIFO or WA... did not affect nor effect any cost changes to what is and has been.... _on the shelf!_


----------



## MustangMike

I'm guilty of a brain fog moment. I switch between Mtn bikes, and road bikes.

My road bike tires are inflated to 120 PSI, not 60. Mtn bike tires can go up to 60 (but for off road you generally go 25-30).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> It's Chestnut Oak, not Chestnut. I'll take some pics of it's brothers and sisters tomorrow. I had about 6-8 Red Oaks and 2 little White Oaks. The Red Oaks died of Oak Wilt, and the White Oaks were in the way of a building project.


i like chestnut... especially the kind that produces sweet chestnuts. very tasty!! ~

other nite in the BL chestnut kamp kitchen...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Stories Lol
> Yup , still cutting
> Big sky day in December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure turned nice when the temps warmed a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I called it a day and went to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the one hole on that fairway that was't on the green Lol
> Had to get a bit of help for that one .



_a hole for one!_ lol, or is it better as 'one in a hole' ?

no doubt about it... the ST does have some swell pix....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cat10ken said:


> With all the government freebees, free housing, free phones, free heat, free rent, free bussing, free food, they have their welfare checks to buy luxuries.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> My sons new snow shovel showed up last nightView attachment 956907
> Bring on the snow! Keep those Californian’s away! LolView attachment 956911
> 
> Should work a little better pulling the plow than the old D4 tooView attachment 956910


nice pix! we definitely don't see stuff like that down here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I'm guilty of a brain fog moment. I switch between Mtn bikes, and road bikes.
> 
> My road bike tires are inflated to 120 PSI, not 60. Mtn bike tires can go up to 60 (but for off road you generally go 25-30).


i had some new tires for one of my racers... and said 90 psi max... so i put in 90 psi max! nice ride! but blew out side. prob 90 was ok if not hot so Texas August sun. now i put in less...


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> over by the woodshed? good eye. i saw the wood in the shed... woodshed perfect i thot! but missed the workmate. i see it. the workmate is quite a success story! i have one, tossed out to the curb one night after her late passed... surprised their son didn't want it... he has an auto repair shop. i hardly knew what it was, but it was a bench!  i got it back into good working condition. and enjoyed reading the story about Ron Hickman development of it and how it became so popular
> 
> View attachment 957022


They are amazing I've had one ever since I bought my house. Set it up in front of vehicles for repairs, woodworking, motor testing you name it thing is great.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> one municipality has 34 snow plows out working the area roads...
> 
> up at the U of W, Seattle there is a curriculum on the psychology and predictability of weather forecasts. as in if the prediction is 35% snow, what is the probability it will be and roads not 32f. or lower than 32f. ? as in, if above 32f, then road salt can be put out. and if below road ice froze and salt will not be effective. if the DOT puts out salt and it misses the target temps, conditions as in the forecast was not accurate, then those resources, time and effort wasted! the subject gets deeper than that fast... prob like some of the snow, too...
> 
> i guess a predicators predicator accuracy could be a qualification for job security! lol


I measured the snow this morning and had 7".... They were all wrong!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW! i know my speedo will never see 45 mph!!! lol good thing the Rockies have those emergency stop runs for the 18-wheelers... had u needed to stop fast!
> 
> _'omg! just a few moments ago, i was in Colorado....'
> View attachment 957015
> _


In hindsight it was irresponsible but it was fun!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> impressive ride and accomplishment! thx for sharing...


Thanks! I was exploring routes last evening for the next one...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Thanks! I was exploring routes last evening for the next one...


i will get out later today and ride. might go 7, one for the Griz! ~ 

beautiful day for a nice bike ride...


----------



## GrizG

Valpen said:


> The YAK bike trailer from BOB trailers (https://www.bobgear.com/yak-bike-trailer) is something you might consider. A single wheeled cargo trailer trailer connected to a special axle that replaces your current rear axel. All the weight is on the bike rear axel and the rear tire which follows your bike rear tire (when avoiding rocks and on trails etc). It has a rating of 70 lbs and I have used it behind my mountain bike to carry chainsaw plus trail work tools (shovel handles etc sticking backwards along the trailer rear wheel). It also is very nice for road trips with very little rolling resistance, low center of gravity, and low wind profile.
> I would consider a making a search out on eBay for a used one as they are basically indestructable and I have heard a rumor that they are no longer being manufactured.


I looked at those and a few others. The BOB was the front runner... Now that the trails I maintain have been improved and I can get a truck in there it makes more sense to use the truck. When sections were basically single track the bicycle approach was attractive...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> kinda seems like I heard
> Bare shelves Biden
> Creepy Joe
> Asleep at the wheel Joe
> Basement Joe
> LETS GO BRANDON!
> ...maybe I missed something....


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like chestnut... especially the kind that produces sweet chestnuts. very tasty!! ~
> 
> other nite in the BL chestnut kamp kitchen...
> View attachment 957028


I can send you a box of Chestnut Oak acorns. My friend made some pancakes from them once, out of a book of ancient Indian recipes. I'm lucky to still be alive to tell about it. They were beyond horrible.


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> I measured the snow this morning and had 7".... They were all wrong!


Over 12 inches here . Never changed to sleet or rain. And it’s a nice heavy wet snow. Had to back up the upper part of my driveway . And plow downhill because there was ice under the snow from the last ice storm . I probably should have put the chains on


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how much snow is falling in the East? weather channel just posted up a blip:
> 
> the I-95 could become trecherous today!
> 
> 
> 
> headline is:
> 
> Izzy delivers snow to the I-95 cities n towns... up to a foot new snow in the Apps...
> 
> yikes!!
> 
> ps: this is not intended to be off-topic! __ more so a *winter advisory* for those in the area thinking of cutting/splitting scrounged firewood today...


In Western MD we only got a couple inches, and by the time I went to bed it was freezing rain. When I got up I ran my JD X540 with a 47" snow blower down the drive. Water was literally running down the drive under the snow. But, the air temp was 29. I turned around and started back up and made it about half way, in less than 5 minutes the water had turned to Ice. I'm running 200 pounds of ballast plus my 230, and that's not enough. The guys with tractors like mine say I need 6-800 pounds of ballast. Figure I'll load the tires, that's about another 80 pounds each. All the roads are down to black asphalt, shady areas may be black Ice. My Burnese Mountain Dog had an appointment for a hair do. They called at 8:02 to say they were open and ready. Nothing catastrophic here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> _I can send you a box of Chestnut Oak acorns._ My friend made some pancakes from them once, out of a book of ancient Indian recipes. I'm lucky to still be alive to tell about it. They were beyond horrible.


OK!  will PM u addy. can u NDA them? can't wait.... 

or, maybe instead just


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Over 12 inches here . Never changed to sleet or rain. And it’s a nice heavy wet snow. Had to back up the upper part of my driveway . And plow downhill because there was ice under the snow from the last ice storm . I probably should have put the chains on View attachment 957042
> View attachment 957043


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I see the black and Decker workmate in the last photo love mine use it all the time.


I picked up an old B&D work mate, that's all cast aluminum and solid top boards for $5 at an auction and liked it so much I bought that one at a sale a few weeks later. i left it on the back of my truck for a week or so in really rainy weather. When I went to get it, the fake, pressed wood, had all swollen up and fell apart. One winter project is to replace the top with 1X6 Oak fence boards.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I picked up an old B&D work mate, that's all cast aluminum and solid top boards for $5 at an auction and liked it so much I bought that one at a sale a few weeks later. i left it on the back of my truck for a week or so in really rainy weather. When I went to get it, the fake, pressed wood, had all swollen up and fell apart. One winter project is to replace the top with 1X6 Oak fence boards.


_- I picked up an old B&D work mate, that's all cast aluminum and solid top boards_

that dates it as to being an early version

_- When I went to get it, the fake, pressed wood, had all swollen up and fell apart_

that dates it, too... a few revisions later after B&D had acquired it...


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> OK!  will PM u addy. can u NDA them? can't wait....
> 
> or, maybe instead just


Crack me up. I bought a rifle I've been looking for for a while. It's a Savage 99A Saddle Gun in 250-3000. It's NIB, made in 1976. The guy I got it from bought it a few years ago, then health issue's came up and he never got to hunt it. When I told him I'd take it, he said good, it's yours. The next day he sent me a text that he had it at his gun shop ready to ship. I said I'd NDA him the check. I retired from UPS in November of 2015, and I could swear a NDA envelope was about $20. I almost had a stroke, they want $89 to NDA a check from MD to FLA. Next time I'm down your way I'll bring the beer, and some acorns!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> In hindsight it was irresponsible but it was fun!


its what i said one late evening when a friend and i were on a long Texas straight hiway out in W Texas area and I was in my new 1979 Porsche 928... and i took it up to 154!

efi V8, all silver, black leather, 5-spd and Pirelli P7s....


alum bod, trans in rear


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Crack me up. I bought a rifle I've been looking for for a while. It's a Savage 99A Saddle Gun in 250-3000. It's NIB, made in 1976. The guy I got it from bought it a few years ago, then health issue's came up and he never got to hunt it. When I told him I'd take it, he said good, it's yours. The next day he sent me a text that he had it at his gun shop ready to ship. I said I'd NDA him the check. I retired from UPS in November of 2015, and I could swear a NDA envelope was about $20. I almost had a stroke, they want $89 to NDA a check from MD to FLA. Next time I'm down your way I'll bring the beer, and some acorns!


lol - oic; could tell you some UPS tales. i was a UPS daily pickup open account for years... i always did a shpmt by shipment billed costs to actual costs per scehds... i always was getting my invoices lowered by UPS accounting after i had called them... again! incorrect billing! 

don't even get me started on the UPS Insurance program for packages, etc!

ok, skip the corns, though... got plenty here.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm not snowed in, just retired and bored, so I took a few pics. Two hours up the road, and a 1000 feet higher they may have gotten real snow, I havenb't checked. But, thei two inches with ice is enough to shut down every thing. Good thing I have TP, bread and milk!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I'm not snowed in, just retired and bored, so I took a few pics. *Two hours up the road, and a 1000 feet higher they may have gotten real snow, I havenb't checked. But, thei two inches with ice is enough to shut down every thing. Good* thing I have TP, bread and milk!


2 inches snow would be _real snow_ down here and shut down just about everything... real good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thot some of you might like to see some mountain views of my tall pines... just a bit below the snow line and in cool crisp blue_ mountain air_. some Sunday morning pix at BL's _mountain camp site_


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> its what i said one late evening when a friend and i were on a long Texas straight hiway out in W Texas area and I was in my new 1979 Porsche 928... and i took it up to 154!
> 
> efi V8, all silver, black leather, 5-spd and Pirelli P7s....
> View attachment 957046
> 
> alum bod, trans in rear


You have me beat. I got into a street race with a kid in a Camero. I don't know why he wanted to pick on me. But, it wasn't the brightest thing he ever did. I was in a 64 Buick Riviera. What he didn't know is it was a pre 65 GS with a Super 465 Wildcat, 425 CI, 2, 4 barrels, turbo 400, posi, and would run 14's at the track all day. I was playing with him and just holding about a fender length lead on him. About a quarter mile up the road the two lanes narrowed to 1, so I mashed the go pedal. The speedo had 140 on it, and I pegged it. He tucked his tail and backed off. When I let off the gas and started to apply brakes, the whole car started shaking and I thought I was going to loose the whole front end. But it slowed down, and I'm still here.


----------



## olyman

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 957035


stupid pile of filth, bidnut is!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRM

This was early this morning. We've gotten several inches since. On the back porch out of the wind it is 3-4" above my knees (I'm 6'2").
Winds have been steady all day in the upper 20's with gusts over 40. Drifts are brutal.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

JRM said:


> This was early this morning. We've gotten several inches since. On the back porch out of the wind it is 3-4" above my knees (I'm 6'2").
> Winds have been steady all day in the upper 20's with gusts over 40. Drifts are brutal.
> 
> View attachment 957064


Lake snow I presume? My in laws live west of Cleveland, I used to live in East Cleveland and remember those days quite well. Being in the NW corner now we don't get much and I kind of miss it. Kind of.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> This was early this morning. We've gotten several inches since. On the back porch out of the wind it is 3-4" above my knees (I'm 6'2").
> Winds have been steady all day in the upper 20's with gusts over 40.* Drifts are brutal. *
> 
> View attachment 957064


wow! several is to say the least!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> its what i said one late evening when a friend and i were on a long Texas straight hiway out in W Texas area and I was in my new 1979 Porsche 928... and i took it up to 154!
> 
> efi V8, all silver, black leather, 5-spd and Pirelli P7s....
> View attachment 957046
> 
> alum bod, trans in rear


One of my best friends and I had some wild experiences... stall spins in a Cessna; 60 MPH in 1st gear in a Ferrari; tearing up the roads in a '69 Jag XKE... the only car I was ever in that at 60 mph if you jumped on the gas the car lifted up and took off like a rocket; just to name a few... However adrenaline junkie that stuff was it didn't compare to the time we were cruising down Rt 17 in Paramus in the XKE and Bill, looking at the sky said, "A front is coming in, we should go sailing." Okay... Fast forward maybe 10 years and I saw the movie "The Perfect Storm." I said out loud to my family "That's like the time I went sailing with Bill!" Later that week I stopped in Bill's store (he owned a bicycle/frame shop) and I said "I just saw the movie 'A Perfect Storm.'" With no hesitation he said "That's like the time we went sailing!" Customers and employees alike just stared at us! LOL 

Bill also facilitated my first long bicycle tour... He passed away about 9 years ago due to health problems (not an accident!) and I still miss him. We had fantastic adventures! Here is a photo of Bill creating a 5 passenger bicycle for a Sears Roebuck commercial featuring Evonne Goolagong. The commercial was filmed in Central Park in NYC. Goolagong and 4 models sat on the bike on a stand that let them pedal without going anywhere! The commercial used to be on YouTube but I couldn't find it... Maybe some of the old guys here remember it??


----------



## GrizG

rarefish383 said:


> You have me beat. I got into a street race with a kid in a Camero. I don't know why he wanted to pick on me. But, it wasn't the brightest thing he ever did. I was in a 64 Buick Riviera. What he didn't know is it was a pre 65 GS with a Super 465 Wildcat, 425 CI, 2, 4 barrels, turbo 400, posi, and would run 14's at the track all day. I was playing with him and just holding about a fender length lead on him. About a quarter mile up the road the two lanes narrowed to 1, so I mashed the go pedal. The speedo had 140 on it, and I pegged it. He tucked his tail and backed off. When I let off the gas and started to apply brakes, the whole car started shaking and I thought I was going to loose the whole front end. But it slowed down, and I'm still here.


LOL.... Reminds me of a damp misty night when a kid in a souped up Charger pulled up next to me at the light. I was in my '72 Buick Electra... 455 CID, posi, dual exhaust, 5,000 lbs! The light turned green and I instantly pulled away from him as he sat there spinning! He wouldn't look at me at the next light! LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Bill also facilitated my first long bicycle tour... He passed away about 9 years ago due to health problems (not an accident!) and I still miss him. We had fantastic adventures! Here is a photo of Bill creating a 5 passenger bicycle for a Sears Roebuck commercial featuring Evonne Goolagong. The commercial was filmed in Central Park in NYC. Goolagong and 4 models sat on the bike on a stand that let them pedal without going anywhere! The commercial used to be on YouTube but I couldn't find it... Maybe some of the old guys here remember it??
> 
> View attachment 957063


*BROOKS *- if interested. just got their latest email. its called ROOTS. says they are looking for 3 riders to do a long distance ride with them...

[email protected]​"Apply Now"
w/selectable button






__





The Official Brooks England Store: Established In 1866


Discover the entire Brooks England range, expertly handcrafted in England since 1866, on our official website.




brooksengland.com


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I'm not snowed in, just retired and bored, so I took a few pics. Two hours up the road, and a 1000 feet higher they may have gotten real snow, I havenb't checked. But, thei two inches with ice is enough to shut down every thing. Good thing I have TP, bread and milk!


"bread and milk!" My first concern for snowed in is "What's the beer status!"

When Mdt St Helen blew up we had several inches of ash here, roads closed, blockades at town exits, etc. I checked the beer and found it was very low. 4 miles out of town so I made my way in with no problem got beer and enough 'staples' to cover the beer. Explained that I had to get food. Blocking gaurd checked the back seat and saw several bags of staples and let me through.


----------



## JRM

OH_Varmntr said:


> Lake snow I presume? My in laws live west of Cleveland, I used to live in East Cleveland and remember those days quite well. Being in the NW corner now we don't get much and I kind of miss it. Kind of.


Yes sir, north east corner. Just off the state line.


----------



## Billhook

Billhook said:


> I initially bought a smaller version with a Briggs and Stratton gas engine but it was stolen.
> That I unit would have sat in most pickup trucks or on a trailer and be within the range of a lot of folk
> Our latest thing is producing the small loggings for a man who has a charcoal business. He has erected a large kiln on a concrete pad on the farm here and it seems like a good way of using the brash which used to be bonfired
> It does pay to grade the branches so there is no greenery and it also works better with two people, like a lot of other things not just involving wood!


On this video is a smaller petrol driven one the SM70 like the one we had stolen. I think it would fit in the back of a pickup truck


----------



## MustangMike

I delivered a 1/2 cord early this afternoon and just got done starting to load the trailer back up with wood again. Looks like folks want as much wood as I can give them. Time is not on my side, as Tax Season is fast approaching and I'm busy with lots of other stuff.

We have a few inches of very wet snow, so I was glad my wheelbarrow only had one wheel to cut through it easier!


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> I picked up an old B&D work mate, that's all cast aluminum and solid top boards for $5 at an auction and liked it so much I bought that one at a sale a few weeks later. i left it on the back of my truck for a week or so in really rainy weather. When I went to get it, the fake, pressed wood, had all swollen up and fell apart. One winter project is to replace the top with 1X6 Oak fence boards.


Yeah I've seen the newer ones that have the particleboard the one I have here is solid wood but it's an older model good example of they don't make them like they used too


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 957045


Funny thing is yesterday morning was below 0 and topped out in the 20s . Today the 30 felt balmy


----------



## JRM

Daylight was slipping so the pics aren't the greatest. Some piles I pushed up with my tractor - every bit of 6 to 7 footers. The Rincon just didn't stand a chance today. Used it to clean up after pushing the heavy stuff up.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *BROOKS *- if interested. just got their latest email. its called ROOTS. says they are looking for 3 riders to do a long distance ride with them...
> 
> [email protected]​"Apply Now"
> w/selectable button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Brooks England Store: Established In 1866
> 
> 
> Discover the entire Brooks England range, expertly handcrafted in England since 1866, on our official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooksengland.com


My initial reaction is hell no… I ran snowblowers constantly today for four plus hours plus shoveling. I just got home. My arms are rubbery and I need a hot shower and a nap. Maybe tomorrow I’d consider it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Didn't get as much done today as I had hoped, but isn't that the way it always goes?


----------



## bob kern

No scrounging today but stacked up 3 rics from a prior scrounge. All ash for next year. That got the truck empty which needed to do. Gonna have a few days below freezing so I may be able to get up on my Everest again for the trunks of the ash trees these tops came from. Trailer still full of black locust!! ( aren’t you jealous chipper) lol need to get it stacked too.


----------



## Brufab

So this is how you old timers scrounged back in the day???


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thot some of you might like to see some mountain views of my tall pines... just a bit below the snow line and in cool crisp blue_ mountain air_. some Sunday morning pix at BL's _mountain camp site_View attachment 957052
> View attachment 957053
> View attachment 957055
> View attachment 957054
> 
> View attachment 957062


What is that blue background in the pics? There's no sign of that where I'm at


----------



## sb47

I went to the hill country this past weekend to visit my nephew and see his new place. I picked up a split cord of mesquite on the way back. Then today another guy that is closer called and has 4 cords that he need gone now and offered it to me for $150 a cord. Looks like I'll be making several trips out there to haul it back. 4 cords of split mesquite for 600 bucks. I can't pass that deal up. I can flip and resale it 6K here in my area.


----------



## Brufab

Dang that's in$ane! Good work on that. Where I'm at face cords of red oak are 50-70$


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Didn't get as much done today as I had hoped, but isn't that the way it always goes?
> View attachment 957123
> View attachment 957124
> View attachment 957125
> View attachment 957126
> View attachment 957127
> View attachment 957128
> View attachment 957129
> View attachment 957130
> View attachment 957131
> View attachment 957132


Man that's a true temper barrow right there. Honestly didn't know they made anything besides the tools good deal.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> once i got my 2-wheeler 10 cu ft... i hardly use my singles.


I'll have to try the 2 wheel one out I just have a farm home garden special here. I could see where the 2 wheels could come in handy though.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I'll have to try the 2 wheel one out I just have a farm home garden special here. I could see where the 2 wheels could come in handy though.


I like my 4 wheeler, but it takes another 4 wheeler to pull it.


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> I like my 4 wheeler, but it takes another 4 wheeler to pull it.


Yup that's a trailer for sure. If material was reasonable right now I would weld one up. I could pull it around the property no issue I have a 28hp garden tractor.


----------



## djg james

sb47 said:


> I went to the hill country this past weekend to visit my nephew and see his new place. I picked up a split cord of mesquite on the way back. Then today another guy that is closer called and has 4 cords that he need gone now and offered it to me for $150 a cord. Looks like I'm gonna be making several trips out there to haul it back. 4 cords of split mesquite for 600 bucks. I can't pass that deal up. I can flip and resell it 6K here in my area.


Resale as firewood or BBQ wood? Must be talking about small bundle prices?


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Yup that's a trailer for sure. If material was reasonable right now I would weld one up. I could pull it around the property no issue I have a 28hp garden tractor.


Watch Craigslist or Facebook marketplace (ugh) for trailers. Might be better in the spring than right now. Yard trailers are fairly easy to come by even for free (pop up camper, boat trailer, older trailer, etc.) Way easier then welding up a new one. Might have to settle on size and such but can still modify to suit your needs.


----------



## sundance

Brufab said:


> So this is how you old timers scrounged back in the day???



I want to see the footage of stopping all that.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

sundance said:


> I want to see the footage of stopping all that.


I doubt it was a "level" road.


----------



## sundance

OH_Varmntr said:


> I doubt it was a "level" road.


Makes stopping even more "interesting".


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Watch Craigslist or Facebook marketplace (ugh) for trailers. Might be better in the spring than right now. Yard trailers are fairly easy to come by even for free (pop up camper, boat trailer, older trailer, etc.) Way easier then welding up a new one. Might have to settle on size and such but can still modify to suit your needs.


I didn't think about canabilizing something like that. Thank you that's a pretty good idea. Shouldnt be too hard to deck one of those and make something up. Make a regular firewood trailor up for behind the V10.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> I didn't think about canabilizing something like that. Thank you that's a pretty good idea. Shouldnt be too hard to deck one of those and make something up. Make a regular firewood trailor up for behind the V10.


Now if you're going to tow it on the road that may be a different story. Most of the trailers you'll find cheap/free will be lightweight. Good enough for 1/2 cord loads at low speed on the property. Not so good for highway use to carry any amount worth getting. Even for a yard trailer you may have to pick and choose on construction if something looks too light or hard to modify.


----------



## sb47

djg james said:


> Resale as firewood or BBQ wood? Must be talking about small bundle prices?


I sell it in 50lb bags for 30 bucks each. I get 50+ bags per cord. I might even try raising it to $35 each. Not sure if I want to get to greedy.


----------



## djg james

sb47 said:


> I sell it in 50lb bags for 30 bucks each. I get 50+ bags per cord. I might even try raising it to $35 each. Not sure if I want to get to greedy.


Sounds like BBQ wood. Reason I asked, I was wondering if there was a premium in your area for Mesquite firewood. I have a neighbor with a lot of Hedge and thought about trying to sell some if a premium existed.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Now if you're going to tow it on the road that may be a different story. Most of the trailers you'll find cheap/free will be lightweight. Good enough for 1/2 cord loads at low speed on the property. Not so good for highway use to carry any amount worth getting. Even for a yard trailer you may have to pick and choose on construction if something looks too light or hard to modify.


Good point didn't think about that.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> They seem to mulch everything less that 8-12" around here. I think there is more of a market for mulch than small firewood, but it is a shame so much good wood gets turned into mulch.


Yeah, that's such a waste, can you imagine how big of a bonfire you could make lol.
Think I burned around 2 cord today . I started to buck more of the logs from out back, after getting a couple more that were pretty rotten and had to be brought out the the bonfire pit, I started a fire and then started dumping logs on it. Gave a whole new meaning to putting another "log" on the fire .
The good thing is I was able to focus my energy on bucking other wood up front while the fire was getting going, then I added more logs onto the fire. Probably won't get them all burned by the end of the week, there's quite a few, but I'll get a lot more. 
Can't waste time on punky wood right now.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Sounds like BBQ wood. Reason I asked, I was wondering if there was a premium in your area for Mesquite firewood. I have a neighbor with a lot of Hedge and thought about trying to sell some if a premium existed.


Hedging your bets for profit, nice!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> No scrounging today but stacked up 3 rics from a prior scrounge. All ash for next year. That got the truck empty which needed to do. Gonna have a few days below freezing so I may be able to get up on my Everest again for the trunks of the ash trees these tops came from. Trailer still full of black locust!! ( aren’t you jealous chipper) lol need to get it stacked too.


Not really, quite happy for you.
I'm pretty set on firewood for myself, and lots more locust to cut when I get the time if the neighbor doesn't let anyone else in on it.
That being said, I need to stay focused on my place right now!
Maybe you haven't seen the piles of mostly locust at the house, the two piles on the left are 90% or better black locust. The pile to the right had some nice BL sticks on it, today I bucked most of them up.
I want all this either all bucked up or moved so I can remove the rest of the trees and then grade the area in the spring,
Anyone want that elm the ropes are in lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Not really, quite happy for you.
> I'm pretty set on firewood for myself, and lots more locust to cut when I get the time if the neighbor doesn't let anyone else in on it.
> That being said, I need to stay focused on my place right now!
> Maybe you haven't seen the piles of mostly locust at the house, the two piles on the left are 90% or better black locust. The pile to the right had some nice BL sticks on it, today I bucked most of them up.
> I want all this either all bucked up or moved so I can remove the rest of the trees and then grade the area in the spring,
> Anyone want that elm the ropes are in lol.
> View attachment 957178



i was just playing with ya! You always notice when I’m cutting locust so if figure you like it like I do. Glad you have a mess of it!!
You have your work cut out for you.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> i was just playing with ya! You always notice when I’m cutting locust so if figure you like it like I do. Glad you have a mess of it!!
> You have your work cut out for you.


I like it a lot, my fav for the wood stove.
For sure, I've only heard one guy say "it is finished" .


----------



## bob kern

Thank goodness for that one time!!!!


----------



## Billhook

GrizG said:


> LOL.... Reminds me of a damp misty night when a kid in a souped up Charger pulled up next to me at the light. I was in my '72 Buick Electra... 455 CID, posi, dual exhaust, 5,000 lbs! The light turned green and I instantly pulled away from him as he sat there spinning! He wouldn't look at me at the next light! LOL


I have a Fiat Panda just to warn you should we meet at the lights!


----------



## farmer steve

Vtrombly said:


> Man that's a true temper barrow right there. Honestly didn't know they made anything besides the tools good deal.


Made right up the road from me Vince.
Ames True Temper specializes in the manufacture of non-powered lawn and garden products. Their manufacturing plant is located in *Harrisburg, Pennsylvania*, and produces 85% of the wheelbarrows in the United States and Canada producing 1.7 million wheelbarrows each year.


----------



## sb47

sb47 said:


> I sell it in 50lb bags for 30 bucks each. I get 50+ bags per cord. I might even try raising it to $35 each. Not sure if I want to get to greedy.


BBQ wood is king where I live vs firewood. Many people don't have room to buy and store bulk firewood or have a truck to haul it in. They are looking for a clean way to buy and haul wood in there car without all the mess. Bag wood is easy to load and keep there car clean and is handy for people that live in apartments or live in cramped subdivisions. It's easy and handy for them. Thats fine with me because I make 3 to 4 times what bulk wood would bring. A cord bagged up is 50 to 60 bags and can turn a 600 dollar cord into a 1500 dollar cord. It's more time and labor but the profet is worth it.


----------



## JRM

sb47 said:


> BBQ wood is king where I live vs firewood. Many people don't have room to buy and store bulk firewood or have a truck to haul it in. They are looking for a clean way to buy and haul wood in there car without all the mess. Bag wood is easy to load and keep there car clean and is handy for people that live in apartments or live in cramped subdivisions. It's easy and handy for them. Thats fine with me because I make 3 to 4 times what bulk wood would bring. A cord bagged up is 50 to 60 bags and can turn a 600 dollar cord into a 1500 dollar cord. It's more time and labor but the profet is worth it.


Just curious, how much smaller do you have to split it than you would if you were using it for heat?


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> Made right up the road from me Vince.
> Ames True Temper specializes in the manufacture of non-powered lawn and garden products. Their manufacturing plant is located in *Harrisburg, Pennsylvania*, and produces 85% of the wheelbarrows in the United States and Canada producing 1.7 million wheelbarrows each year.


Thanks FS I learned something new. I wonder if the one I have is but just rebranded then.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Not really, quite happy for you.
> I'm pretty set on firewood for myself, and lots more locust to cut when I get the time if the neighbor doesn't let anyone else in on it.
> That being said, I need to stay focused on my place right now!
> Maybe you haven't seen the piles of mostly locust at the house, the two piles on the left are 90% or better black locust. The pile to the right had some nice BL sticks on it, today I bucked most of them up.
> I want all this either all bucked up or moved so I can remove the rest of the trees and then grade the area in the spring,
> Anyone want that elm the ropes are in lol.
> View attachment 957178


Thats a sweet looking firewood landing area you got there. About 10 billion BTU'S stockpiled.  Great work!


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Thats a sweet looking firewood landing area you got there. About 10 billion BTU'S stockpiled.  Great work!


Yeh, I'm quite jealous of him too.


----------



## MustangMike

Almost no one bothers to BBQ with wood around here, they are all propane gas stoves.

The yuppies all buy these small wood bundles for the fireplace, or in case they go camping.

They are split about 3X more than I would split for firewood, and usually the softer wood that lights easier.

A lot of gas stations, supermarkets and variety stores sell them, usually wrapped in cellophane.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Thats a sweet looking firewood landing area you got there. About 10 billion BTU'S stockpiled.  Great work!


Not sure it's 10 billion, I'll have to do a quick btu calculation with my btu app lol.
Did you see the pile of logs out back, that's what I've been burning, heading out in a min to move things around and add another 1/4-1/2 a cord to it . Next time you're over we need to run some saws .


----------



## JustJeff

MustangMike said:


> Almost no one bothers to BBQ with wood around here, they are all propane gas stoves.
> 
> The yuppies all buy these small wood bundles for the fireplace, or in case they go camping.
> 
> They are split about 3X more than I would split for firewood, and usually the softer wood that lights easier.
> 
> A lot of gas stations, supermarkets and variety stores sell them, usually wrapped in cellophane.


One of those branch processes would fill a firewood bag in a hurry 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Not sure it's 10 billion, I'll have to do a quick btu calculation with my btu app lol.
> Did you see the pile of logs out back, that's what I've been burning, heading out in a min to move things around and add another 1/4-1/2 a cord to it . Next time you're over we need to run some saws .


I have so many saws that need ran. 290,034,011,cub I got going last week, a pioneer holiday 10-10 lightweight & two pro 10-10’s. Still need to run roadkill ( super 10-10) a little more too. Not quite where I want it yet. Wish I was closer!!! We’d make some serious sawdust!!!


----------



## MustangMike

JustJeff said:


> One of those branch processes would fill a firewood bag in a hurry
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


For the fireplace and outdoor camping fires, they prefer the longer length sticks.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> Yup that's a trailer for sure. If material was reasonable right now I would weld one up. I could pull it around the property no issue I have a 28hp garden tractor.


If you look at the pic with the load of brush the trailer wheels are white, frame black, and plywood sides. I dropped about $500 into it making it look like a mini JD hay wagon. Country Manufacturing still makes that trailer, and you can get it with the functioning dump. Mine doesn't have the dump mechanism. I'm going to put an electric/hydraulic scissor lift on it. The trailer new is about $1500-$1800, with plywood sides and deck. I Used 30-50 year old White Oak fence boards on mine, 3-4 coats of Spar Urethane. The metal slats between the boards are from a 72 Chevy pickup, wood bed kit. I'm looking for another one so I can make a train like real hay wagons. But I'm going to put my saw collection on it for the County Fair.

The JD X540 is 26 HP Kawasaki twin liquid cooled. My farmer friend has a Power King 14 HP I'm trying to talk her out of. Don't know how I'll take pulling the JD trailer with a red tractor.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> So this is how you old timers scrounged back in the day???



doubt it had 2.54's in the rear... prob a set of 6:13's! lol


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> doubt it had 2.54's in the rear... prob a set of 6:13's! lol


I had a set of 5.13's in my 69 340 Swinger. They were fun on the street.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> I went to the hill country this past weekend to visit my nephew and see his new place. I picked up a split cord of mesquite on the way back. Then today another guy that is closer called and has 4 cords that he need gone now and offered it to me for $150 a cord. Looks like I'll be making several trips out there to haul it back. 4 cords of split mesquite for 600 bucks. I can't pass that deal up. I can flip and resale it 6K here in my area.


pretty good sb! i like mesquite for cooking. hot searing wood. swell aroma. let it get down to red coals and toss on a thick one. that and a plate of chuck-wagon beans ~ mighty good eats.

i have 4 maybe 5 acres of the stuff! and some smitherings here n there, too. 

tuff to beat something like this...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I'll have to try the 2 wheel one out I just have a farm home garden special here. I could see where the 2 wheels could come in handy though.


i move as much wood to the front of the bucket as possible. that gets the center of gravity over or close to the axle. then once balanced, it rolls along almost with fingertips ~


----------



## Brufab

Sounds fantastic! Your speaking my language now  just fired up the jd I got from Bob. 3 pulls and a couple turns on the h and l and sounding loud and proud!


chipper1 said:


> Not sure it's 10 billion, I'll have to do a quick btu calculation with my btu app lol.
> Did you see the pile of logs out back, that's what I've been burning, heading out in a min to move things around and add another 1/4-1/2 a cord to it . Next time you're over we need to run some saw


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Sounds fantastic! Your speaking my language now  just fired up the jd I got from Bob. 3 pulls and a couple turns on the h and l and sounding loud and proud!


Glad you got her going!!! Knew you would!!


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> Sounds fantastic! Your speaking my language now  just fired up the jd I got from Bob. 3 pulls and a couple turns on the h and l and sounding loud and proud!


----------



## Brufab

She's worthy of a new bar and chain now


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Sounds like BBQ wood. Reason I asked, I was wondering if there was a premium in your area *for Mesquite firewood*. I have a neighbor with a lot of Hedge and thought about trying to sell some if a premium existed.


best have a clean flue if using it for firewood. mesquite and cedar not on my Top Ten Firewoods... a Weber full of hot mesquite is not easy to get up close and personal with....

but my preferred kindling is old cedar fence flats... 10" or so and split into 1/2" or thereabouts. good stuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> If you look at the pic with the load of brush the trailer wheels are white, frame black, and plywood sides. I dropped about $500 into it making it look like a mini JD hay wagon. Country Manufacturing still makes that trailer, and you can get it with the functioning dump. Mine doesn't have the dump mechanism. I'm going to put an electric/hydraulic scissor lift on it. The trailer new is about $1500-$1800, with plywood sides and deck. *I Used 30-50 year old White Oak fence boards on mine, 3-4 coats of Spar Urethane. The metal slats between the boards are from a 72 Chevy pickup, wood bed kit.* I'm looking for another one so I can make a train like real hay wagons. But I'm going to put my saw collection on it for the County Fair.


i noticed that! nice work....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Not really, quite happy for you.
> I'm pretty set on firewood for myself, and lots more locust to cut when I get the time if the neighbor doesn't let anyone else in on it.
> That being said, I need to stay focused on my place right now!
> Maybe you haven't seen the piles of mostly locust at the house, the two piles on the left are 90% or better black locust. The pile to the right had some nice BL sticks on it, today I bucked most of them up.
> I want all this either all bucked up or moved so I can remove the rest of the trees and then grade the area in the spring,
> Anyone want that elm the ropes are in lol.
> View attachment 957178


i saw those piles covered in snow in your 6 min long _walk-around_ vid over on u-tube ~....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> i was just playing with ya! You always notice when I’m cutting locust so if figure you like it like I do. Glad you have a mess of it!!
> _*You have your work cut out for you.*_


yeah ~ but he makes it look so easy...


----------



## Brufab

2 for 2 on the remingtons gang green and scarlet fever, what a blessed day I am having


----------



## Brufab

Bob that bantam is essentially the same as the 660 as in 660 decibels


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Billhook said:


> I have a Fiat Panda just to warn you should we meet at the lights!



 now that is what i call some hot stoplight action!! talk about some 'burning rubber!' in the _heat of the night!_ lol

today, to me at least... seems street racing is almost morally wrong! but back in the 60's... if you had anything... it was almost a moral obligation!  my '36 with it's dual quad L-88 thumper never lost a street race! but i did not go down to the shipyards where the g's [ - - ] came in from Queen Ann Hill... and sat around waiting for those $200, $400 in the dark of night run offs...

_'don't sweat it man! ... they'll show up!'

_


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Bob that bantam is essentially the same as the 660 as in 660 decibels


Lol. You da man. 2 for 2!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Made right up the road from me Vince.
> Ames *True Temper* specializes in the manufacture of non-powered lawn and garden products. Their manufacturing plant is located in *Harrisburg, Pennsylvania*, and produces 85% of the wheelbarrows in the United States and Canada producing 1.7 million wheelbarrows each year.


that is interesting. my dually has no markings on its bucket. prob long ago worn off, a decal or?... it was a garage sale scrounge, one street over... $10.00 maybe 15. no more, though! it says *True Temper* stamped in one of the front metal brace flats..

thanks, Farmer Steve - now i know!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> BBQ wood is king where I live vs firewood. Many people don't have room to buy and store bulk firewood or have a truck to haul it in. They are looking for a clean way to buy and haul wood in there car without all the mess. Bag wood is easy to load and keep there car clean and is handy for people that live in apartments or live in cramped subdivisions. It's easy and handy for them. Thats fine with me because I make 3 to 4 times what bulk wood would bring. A cord bagged up is 50 to 60 bags and can turn a 600 dollar cord into a 1500 dollar cord. It's more time and labor but the profet is worth it.


capitalism: find a need and supply the demand!


----------



## Vtrombly

That looks really good I like those old tractors Sears suburban's bolens, Wheel horse all little tanks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> Just curious, how much smaller do you have to split it than you would if you were using it for heat?


depends on how hot you want the fire to be!!! 

there is a bbq joint few blocks from me... multi-locations. and out front are stacks of mesquite logs they use. 5-6". mesquite that i am familiar with is not too large of a tree...

but sure has some mean thorns.... can park a tractor real fast!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Thats a sweet looking firewood landing area you got there. *About 10 billion BTU'S stockpiled*.  Great work!


really? wow! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Almost no one bothers to BBQ with wood around here, they are all propane gas stoves.
> 
> The yuppies all buy these small wood bundles for the fireplace, or in case they go camping.
> 
> They are split about 3X more than I would split for firewood, and usually the softer wood that lights easier.
> 
> A lot of gas stations, supermarkets and variety stores sell them, usually wrapped in cellophane.


same down here actually, more or less... as in BBQ ie, grilling! but for the BBQ joints smoking wood is the only way to go. oak. mesquite. pecan. hickory, etc...

i prefer a steak cooked over hot wood coals... mesquite is hard to beat for some added flavor ~

but have to keep an eye on it... will flare up that quick to render fats like... real fast! lol

but, imo... always worth the effort.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Almost no one bothers to BBQ with wood around here, they are all propane gas stoves.
> 
> The yuppies all buy these small wood bundles for the fireplace, or in case they go camping.
> 
> They are split about 3X more than I would split for firewood, and usually the softer wood that lights easier.
> 
> A lot of gas stations, supermarkets and variety stores sell them, usually wrapped in cellophane.


lots of that here!... even before you get to the cold, iced beer... gotta stumble around all those wood stacks out front wrapped in shipping tape!!! lol  pricey stuff, makes cost of the sudz almost_ a gimmie!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Not sure it's 10 billion, I'll have to do a quick btu calculation with my btu app lol.*
> Did you see the pile of logs out back, that's what I've been burning, heading out in a min to move things around and add another 1/4-1/2 a cord to it . Next time you're over we need to run some saws .


these days, seems there is an app for almost everything....


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> these days, seems there is an app for almost everything....


I think @stihlaficionado posted that counting app. My apologies if it was someone else.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> I have so many saws that need ran. 290,034,011,cub I got going last week, a pioneer holiday 10-10 lightweight & two pro 10-10’s. Still need to run roadkill ( super 10-10) a little more too. Not quite where I want it yet. *Wish I was closer!!! We’d make some serious **sawdust!!!*


thinking chipper is thinking chips... lol


----------



## Brufab

Big pile of wood=unlimited fun! That's how I calculated it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I think @stihlaficionado posted that counting app. My apologies if it was someone else.


maybe chipper could send him the dims... and we could get some feed on the matter....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said: Big pile of wood=unlimited fun! That's how I calculated it.

*
*
_That's how I calculated it._


----------



## Brufab

BL with his infamous representative pics for quotes, love it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I had a set of 5.13's in my 69 340 Swinger. They were fun on the street.


fun! 5:13's on the street would make almost any thing... a street hero!

certainly surprise the unexpecting! lol. i ran some 5:13's behind an inline 6 on nitrous... fun stuff! 

plenty of  was that??!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Glad you got her going!!! Knew you would!!


he's getting pretty good with carbs, these days!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


>



has the right sound! action and motion, too....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> BL with his_ infamous_ representative pics for quotes, love it!


LOL a typo no doubt...meant 'famous'

*What does it mean to say infamous?*

in·fa·mous | \ ˈin-fə-məs \ Essential Meaning of infamous. 1 : *well-known for being bad* : known for evil acts or crimes an infamous traitor a city infamous for poverty and crime. 2 : causing people to think you are bad or evil He committed an infamous crime.

awwwh!  maybe I just bee's bad!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sadly, the local curb scrounge was not oak! but sure was a load of wood....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Billhook said:


> I have a Fiat Panda just to warn you should we meet at the lights!



no warning needed!... not my kinda race!!! now as for his g/f.... [ lol ]

maybe close to lunch now, thinking a sam mite do it...bologna mite be ideal...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pretty good thread - can be a hoot at times....


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sadly, the local curb scrounge was not oak! but sure was a load of wood....
> View attachment 957254


Hackberry?


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> he's getting pretty good with carbs, these days!!


Yep!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Hackberry?


big logs, but i doubt chipper would want to stockpile any...


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thinking chipper is thinking chips... lol


Lol my dust is 1/4” square at least. We grow big dust here in Morgan co.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL a typo no doubt...meant 'famous'
> 
> *What does it mean to say infamous?*
> 
> in·fa·mous | \ ˈin-fə-məs \ Essential Meaning of infamous. 1 : *well-known for being bad* : known for evil acts or crimes an infamous traitor a city infamous for poverty and crime. 2 : causing people to think you are bad or evil He committed an infamous crime.
> 
> awwwh!  maybe I just bee's bad!!! lol


I guess I need some


----------



## GrizG

Billhook said:


> I have a Fiat Panda just to warn you should we meet at the lights!



The Electra was good for that... the seats were the size of a cot size bed!


----------



## sb47

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pretty good sb! i like mesquite for cooking. hot searing wood. swell aroma. let it get down to red coals and toss on a thick one. that and a plate of chuck-wagon beans ~ mighty good eats.
> 
> i have 4 maybe 5 acres of the stuff! and some smitherings here n there, too.
> 
> tuff to beat something like this...
> View attachment 957245


I always have to school people on how to cook with mesquite. Most don't understand that you can't just toss in raw mesquite. It's a grilling wood and must be burned down to coals before you start cooking on it.
Where is Echoville? and do you sell mesquite? I'm looking for a closer source. I know it gets cheaper the farther west and south west you go.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Lol my dust is 1/4” square at least. We grow big dust here in Morgan co.


I got that looooong dust could that be because of the type of cutter? Looks like I'm noodling while bucking . The old guy who sharpens said he hasn't seen cutters like this since the late 80's. I have no clue on saw chain unless marked on the box, guessing the chain is from late 60's or early 70's


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> LOL a typo no doubt...meant 'famous'
> 
> *What does it mean to say infamous?*
> 
> in·fa·mous | \ ˈin-fə-məs \ Essential Meaning of infamous. 1 : *well-known for being bad* : known for evil acts or crimes an infamous traitor a city infamous for poverty and crime. 2 : causing people to think you are bad or evil He committed an infamous crime.
> 
> awwwh!  maybe I just bee's bad!!! lol


I believe that is sort of the word Pres Roosevelt used to describe the attack on Pearl Harbor. (A day that shall live in infamy!)


----------



## MustangMike

FS, thanks for the information. Two of my 3 wheelbarrows are True Temper.

This one was re-claimed from the dead and has my Chainsawed Shag Bark Hickory handles! The pic is a distortion, they are level.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i move as much wood to the front of the bucket as possible. that gets the center of gravity over or close to the axle. then once balanced, it rolls along almost with fingertips ~


I probably will need another one for gardening this year. If I buy another one ill have to make it a dual wheel then.


----------



## abbott295

Three Amigos - the in-famous El Guapo.
Someone needs to attach that, please.


----------



## Billhook

abbott295 said:


> Three Amigos - the in-famous El Guapo.
> Someone needs to attach that, please.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> How's come it's only the old guys posting wood pic's?



I expect to this coming season, last year I focused on swapping the engine into my loader. That’s done now, and I’ll put more time up there this year.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Lol my dust is 1/4” square at least. We grow big dust here in Morgan co.


Hey Bob you have started some pretty good threads maybe a show us your saw chips thread might be a good one


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Hey Bob you have started some pretty good threads maybe a show us your saw chips thread might be a good one


Lol might have to do that. Have been considering one that I kept thinking about as I read responses on the “ what saw would you grab” thread. I still enjoy reading new stuff on that!!


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> I probably will need another one for gardening this year. If I buy another one ill have to make it a dual wheel then.


In my never ending quest to mod things, I took the front brace off my dually and moved it behind the wheels. ( added spacers) Then cut off the excess length of the rails it is bolted too. I’m only 6’ tall but that blasted thing caught on everything under the sun if I stood all the way up straight.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> FS, thanks for the information. Two of my 3 wheelbarrows are True Temper.
> 
> This one was re-claimed from the dead and has my Chainsawed Shag Bark Hickory handles! The pic is a distortion, they are level.


You are a surgeon with a chainsaw sir!!


----------



## Brufab

Being 5'4 I have the opposite problem. The legs usually hitting ground


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> I got that looooong dust could that be because of the type of cutter? Looks like I'm noodling while bucking . The old guy who sharpens said he hasn't seen cutters like this since the late 80's. I have no clue on saw chain unless marked on the box, guessing the chain is from late 60's or early 70's


Some wood types will do that easier than others. Still has to be a sharp one tho!!!


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> In my never ending quest to mod things, I took the front brace off my dually and moved it behind the wheels. ( added spacers) Then cut off the excess length of the rails it is bolted too. I’m only 6’ tall but that blasted thing caught on everything under the sun if I stood all the way up straight.


Oh yeah I know exactly what you mean that happens to me all the time like you hit the e brake right into your gut.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Being 5'4 I have the opposite problem. The legs usually hitting ground


Get you some platform boots and grow a fro to complete the look!!! Coolest sawyer out there !!!!!


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Oh yeah I know exactly what you mean that happens to me all the time like you hit the end brake right into your gut.


When that happens to me I look around to see of anyone seen that happen


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Made right up the road from me Vince.
> Ames True Temper specializes in the manufacture of non-powered lawn and garden products. Their manufacturing plant is located in *Harrisburg, Pennsylvania*, and produces 85% of the wheelbarrows in the United States and Canada producing 1.7 million wheelbarrows each year.


Wow, I didn't know that. We had an Ames in town back when I used to hustle pallets. I had a contract to haul all of there's away. When they shut the doors I thought they were gone, gone. Glad to hear they are still in business. I think my Plumb Ax display is an Ames, will check.

Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Some wood types will do that easier than others. Still has to be a sharp one tho!!!


Old popple was the wood cut. Probly only 12-18 months left before it would be bonfire wood.


----------



## bob kern

Ok brufab ..... here you go. Kinda small chips. Chain must need attention! Lol


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Ok brufab ..... here you go. Kinda small chips. Chain must need attention! Lol


I used black locust on that gag just you chipper!!


----------



## Brufab

Wow what gauge and pitch ya running? You got one of those .080 harvester bars on there? That mac is near pristine.


----------



## bob kern

I love that saw. Power to weight is incredible.


----------



## Brufab

I been looking at getting a 10-10 for the heck of it but they go for alot on ebay. And there's like 20 generations of them, not sure what one would be best, each one is slightly different. Pics of the carb area shows alot of stuff going on with some black looking cables.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Being 5'4 I have the opposite problem. The legs usually hitting ground.


When you said 5'4", and something about Leg hitting ground, it made me think of one of my Dad's old expressions, but it was inappropriate, so I didn't say it.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. We had an Ames in town back when I used to hustle pallets. I had a contract to haul all of there's away. When they shut the doors I thought they were gone, gone. Glad to hear they are still in business. I think my Plumb Ax display is an Ames, will check.
> 
> Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"


Yep, old Ames ax rack.


----------



## Brufab

Just mocked up what a 36" bar would look like on my big saws. Do I need one probly not but do I want one... heck yeah! I couldn't stop laughing after the mock up. So does that mean I can scrounge 33% more firewood compared to a 24" bar


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Just mocked up what a 36" bar would look like on my big saws. Do I need one probly not but do I want one... heck yeah! I couldn't stop laughing after the mock up. So does that mean I can scrounge 33% more firewood compared to a 24" bar


Here's a 52" on a 1956 Homelite 7-29. Keep feeding and watering your 36" and it will grow.


----------



## Brufab

Not sure if you would have your best friend or your worst enemy holding the bar end of the saw


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> Just mocked up what a 36" bar would look like on my big saws. Do I need one probly not but do I want one... heck yeah! I couldn't stop laughing after the mock up. So does that mean I can scrounge 33% more firewood compared to a 24" bar


You'll be at least 33% more tired from humping that thing around! The only thing I use my 36" bar for is shown in my user icon to the left!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. We had an Ames in town back when I used to hustle pallets. I had a contract to haul all of there's away. When they shut the doors I thought they were gone, gone. Glad to hear they are still in business. I think my Plumb Ax display is an Ames, will check.
> 
> Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"


I think @Arbor1 is Angie one of the owners of AS.


----------



## Arbor1

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. We had an Ames in town back when I used to hustle pallets. I had a contract to haul all of there's away. When they shut the doors I thought they were gone, gone. Glad to hear they are still in business. I think my Plumb Ax display is an Ames, will check.
> 
> Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"


I'm the real deal. Site Admin. Just changed my name after starting so I could have a "screen name" too.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've been offered a Decal, very kind!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thot some of you might like to see some mountain views of my tall pines... just a bit below the snow line and in cool crisp blue_ mountain air_. some Sunday morning pix at BL's _mountain camp site_View attachment 957052
> View attachment 957053
> View attachment 957055
> View attachment 957054
> 
> View attachment 957062



Where are the mountain views??? I see sky views.


----------



## Brufab

So arbor 1 is scrounging firewood like the rest of us? I'm so confused


----------



## OH_Varmntr

GrizG said:


> You'll be at least 33% more tired from humping that thing around! The only thing I use my 36" bar for is shown in my user icon to the left!


That's what I was thinking too. You'd have to rest 33% more so any increase in production would be a wash!


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Just mocked up what a 36" bar would look like on my big saws. Do I need one probly not but do I want one... heck yeah! I couldn't stop laughing after the mock up. So does that mean I can scrounge 33% more firewood compared to a 24" bar


Oh yeah, just like I can move firewood twice as fast with 2 wheelbarrows!


----------



## Brufab

Thanks guys its more of a novelty than anything else and it's not like anyone is making those anymore these days that I am aware of. Everything is husky/stihl mount basically 36" or bigger. Trouble is cutting firewood from trees that are over 24" is no easy task.


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> Yep, old Ames ax rack.


That’s great!!


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Thanks guys its more of a novelty than anything else and it's not like anyone is making those anymore these days that I am aware of. Everything is husky/stihl mount basically 36" or bigger. Trouble is cutting firewood from trees that are over 24" is no easy task.


Yep a wise fella looks for 20” and under for firewood. I have to be desperate to take anything bigger.


----------



## MustangMike

Depends on the firewood, but my 28" and 24" bars also see occasional action, and I first purchased a 36" B+C when I had to drop a 40" Red Oak that was not too far from a house. Now I use my 36" bars (2) mostly for milling or stumping.

The 24" bar is nice, even if not needed for the bucking, as it will stay sharp longer (it has more teeth), and is still pretty nimble. I like the NLA E bars, as they are a lot lighter than the ES bars.


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> Thanks guys its more of a novelty than anything else and it's not like anyone is making those anymore these days that I am aware of. Everything is husky/stihl mount basically 36" or bigger. Trouble is cutting firewood from trees that are over 24" is no easy task.


most of my scrounges are in the 24-36" region. thats why I get them for free. In central Japan (tokyo/yokohma/kawasaki area) the local arborists have to pay to dispose of wood as the wood is too soft (center) for the mills to want to buy and nobody burns wood. so when I see a truck hauling hardwood cut in strange sizes I follow them to there work yard and strike a deal to take their big stuff for free. everybody wins, I get lots of free hardwood for firewood, and they save money on disposal costs. up north where my cabin is its the exact opposite, the wood is denser, so the mills will buy it and you end up with little trees10-14 inches for firewood. 
edit: the firewood sized small stuff costs a lot as folks want it for firewood, easeir to split etc.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> That’s great!!


Don’t have a decent ax right now. Had a nice head but had one of my foster kids help me put a handle in it and wound up giving it to him when he moved on.
Its all good tho. I seized the opportunity to show him how some things( or people) can be cast aside like trash but with some cleaning up and sharpening up both can be really awesome. He had a horrible sense of feeling worthless since his parents cast him aside. Guess I should add I got the axe head out of the trash.


----------



## Brufab

If I had a decent ax it would be heading your way Bob. Give a man an ax he splits for a day teach a man how to use an ax he heats his house for a lifetime.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> If I had a decent ax it would be heading your way Bob. Give a man an ax he splits for a day teach a man how to use an ax he heats his house for a lifetime.


I probably have another head out there just haven’t looked yet. I seldom pass one!!


----------



## ken morgan

bob kern said:


> Don’t have a decent ax right now. Had a nice head but had one of my foster kids help me put a handle in it and wound up giving it to him when he moved on.
> Its all good tho. I seized the opportunity to show him how some things( or people) can be cast aside like trash but with some cleaning up and sharpening up both can be really awesome. He had a horrible sense of feeling worthless since his parents cast him aside. Guess I should add I got the axe head out of the trash.


I don't understand some folks is all I can say. 
I work with the local orphanages here with my Lodge, and the kids are great, they have been taken form their parents due to parents having issues, (jail, prison, drugs, gambling addiction, or just not taking care of them). Japanese law prevents them from being adopted out as they have parents, (just shitty ones) but the kids know that they had/have parents and they just don't love/care for them enough to unscrew their personal lives. 

Makes me want to throat punch some folks I tell ya.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Yep a wise fella looks for 20” and under for firewood. I have to be desperate to take anything bigger.



You get more wood home faster with big rounds, then there’s more work at home. It’s a trade off that could be necessary depending on how much time you have.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ken morgan said:


> In central Japan (tokyo/yokohma/kawasaki area)



How long have you been in Japan?


----------



## ken morgan

mountainguyed67 said:


> How long have you been in Japan?


Off and on for the last 36 years Oki, then Lejeune, got deployed a few times then posted at camp fuji for a tour, last was back to Oki got out and moved on in life now i am just a wore out old fart with two preteens giving me sass.


----------



## Brufab

Appreciate your military service.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sb47 said:


> must be burned down to coals before you start cooking on it.



We do this with any wood we cook with, it confuses some people who have camped with us. They think cooking means a small fire, we build a big fire. They then say “I thought you were cooking”. Yeah we are, we cook over coals.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"



I too was waiting for confirmation before responding, I hadn’t seen that name before.


----------



## Brufab

Meanwhile back at the 36" bar ranch. I just like all aspects of saws and firewood. The sounds the smells the comradery between all involved. Being in the woods, working hard and having fun. Having stuff to talk about as my life is very simple nowadays. Seeing guys cutting big wood, chips flying was always fascinating to me. 24" and 65cc was as big as me and my dad had. He sold his super 754 along time ago and I started looking for one recently now that he is retired and wanting to have fun with him before he's gone. Now I have 2 754s and a few more old remingtons. Making videos, cutting wood, felling trees, and all the thought and work that goes into safe felling is an adventure to say the least. Even if we only use it once the memory will last a lifetime. When the guys we know are gone that we enjoyed hanging out with we will be scrounging the memories we had with them.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I too was waiting for confirmation before responding, I hadn’t seen that name before.


I gave my address for the stickie, hope the feds don't show up???


----------



## bob kern

Whoever it is they have the ability to change stuff on here. That’s either real good or real bad! Lol


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Ok brufab ..... here you go. Kinda small chips. Chain must need attention! Lol


Love the 10 - 10s I have my grandpa's Pro Mac here I think they had an array of P and C sizes The pro mac was bigger than the normal 10 - 10 I'm all washed up for the evening but I'll grab a photo of mine tomarrow.


Brufab said:


> I been looking at getting a 10-10 for the heck of it but they go for alot on ebay. And there's like 20 generations of them, not sure what one would be best, each one is slightly different. Pics of the carb area shows alot of stuff going on with some black looking cables.


The black cables are just rubber springs that pull the throttle and choke back they are not that bad thing. We had some crazy storm when I was a kid. Was almost a tornado took down about 4 huge popple trees. It was the summer and I worked all day for a week cutting that stuff with that pro mac I remember my hands were numb from using that thing all day. Then I split it all with a 6 pound maul.


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> You get more wood home faster with big rounds, then there’s more work at home. It’s a trade off that could be necessary depending on how much time you have.


I think I lean toward 20” and under because I can usually pick them up whole and set them in the bed of my dump trk. The bed is about 4’ high. Easier for me to wrestle on the splitter too.
Funny how we all have different preferences. All good tho!! You take the whoppers and I’ll take the 20” and under!!


----------



## Brufab

Some pics of me and the old man pretending we know what we're doing


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Some pics of me and the old man pretending we know what we're doing


I pretend I know what I'm doing all the time lol normally I don't have the tool for the job but somehow make it work story of my life.


----------



## SS396driver

Made a sheath today first attempt. Still need to stitch it at the seam and attach the beltloop


----------



## Vtrombly

SS396driver said:


> Made a sheath today first attempt. Still need to stitch it at the seam and attach the beltloopView attachment 957398
> View attachment 957399
> View attachment 957400
> View attachment 957401
> View attachment 957402


It's looking really good so far. Can't beat something that you made yourself that you can take pride in.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. We had an Ames in town back when I used to hustle pallets. I had a contract to haul all of there's away. When they shut the doors I thought they were gone, gone. Glad to hear they are still in business. I think my Plumb Ax display is an Ames, will check.
> 
> Steve, is this Arbor1 the real deal? Got a PM for being such an upright member of the "Scroungers Club"


Me too .


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> You take the whoppers and I’ll take the 20” and under!!



I take all of it. The trailer has a ramp, so the big stuff rolls in there. The truck is too high, and perfect for smaller lighter logs.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Depends on the firewood, but my 28" and 24" bars also see occasional action, and I first purchased a 36" B+C when I had to drop a 40" Red Oak that was not too far from a house. Now I use my 36" bars (2) mostly for milling or stumping.
> 
> The 24" bar is nice, even if not needed for the bucking, as it will stay sharp longer (it has more teeth), and is still pretty nimble. I like the NLA E bars, as they are a lot lighter than the ES bars.


I use my MS461 with a 25" bar for felling and bucking 14"-38" trees/logs. For anything smaller I use the MS261 with an 18" bar. I've only used the 36" bar for milling with rip chain. The Stihl Rapid Super chain I bought for it has never been out of the box...


----------



## GrizG

bob kern said:


> I think I lean toward 20” and under because I can usually pick them up whole and set them in the bed of my dump trk. The bed is about 4’ high. Easier for me to wrestle on the splitter too.
> Funny how we all have different preferences. All good tho!! You take the whoppers and I’ll take the 20” and under!!


I had a big oak that a friend gave me. I calculated that a firewood length bolt from the trunk was about 400-450 lbs. I had to quarter each bolt to get them to and into the truck. I split it all with a wedge and sledge. It made nice firewood but it was a lot of work!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> My sons new snow shovel showed up last nightView attachment 956907



County road? They don’t do it?


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> County road? They don’t do it?


Even if they did it still needed a snowblowing... new toy!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Brufab said:


> Meanwhile back at the 36" bar ranch. I just like all aspects of saws and firewood. The sounds the smells the comradery between all involved. Being in the woods, working hard and having fun. Having stuff to talk about as my life is very simple nowadays. Seeing guys cutting big wood, chips flying was always fascinating to me. 24" and 65cc was as big as me and my dad had. He sold his super 754 along time ago and I started looking for one recently now that he is retired and wanting to have fun with him before he's gone. Now I have 2 754s and a few more old remingtons. Making videos, cutting wood, felling trees, and all the thought and work that goes into safe felling is an adventure to say the least. Even if we only use it once the memory will last a lifetime. When the guys we know are gone that we enjoyed hanging out with we will be scrounging the memories we had with them.



I'm turning 34 next month and I'm just about to the point where I'm going to take my 5.5 year old son back to the wood to load the trailer. He and my middle son who's 3 fight over who gets to bring the wood in from the porch and stack it next to the stove. I can only hope they hold onto and cherish the memories.

My grandpa who is now passed, burned wood when my dad was a kid. Dad always says he hated cutting firewood so we never did growing up. Hearing the stories I don't blame him! 

I re-powered the old splitter they built when dad was a kid and still use it. He burns now in his shop but gets all the free oak pallets he could ever burn. 

Ahh the memories.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> County road? They don’t do it?


Airport, his father in law owns part of airport and takes care of runway for the city. My son was mostly just trying it out, and airport blower has been down.


----------



## djg james

Does anyone have a Sears saw? When I was a teenager, my Dad put a fireplace in the house. He got a Sears saw because it was recommended by my Uncle. And no Stihl dealers around at the time. All I remember is it was light blue and white with, I think, a 20" B&C. Both my Dad and Uncle's were hard to start and my Uncle told my Dad yo had to turn the saw upside down, for a minute and then it would start. And it would start. Heavy, but it was a cutter. When I bought him the Stihl 038, which I now have, he sold it to some a friend for like $50. They guy worked on it, replaced a defective part, and it started normal after that. Man I wish I had that saw back. Probably would have handled a 28" B&C.


----------



## Brufab

Guessing a homelite or a Mac. What time frame or decade?


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> Appreciate your military service.


It was a way out of rural Indiana in the 80’s and ended up being an ok gig except for the mandatory divorce


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Guessing a homelite or a Mac. What time frame or decade?


70s.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Does anyone have a Sears saw?



This is mine.


----------



## Brufab

Maybe a roper


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is mine.



No it didn't look like that.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Does anyone have a Sears saw? When I was a teenager, my Dad put a fireplace in the house. He got a Sears saw because it was recommended by my Uncle. And no Stihl dealers around at the time. All I remember is it was light blue and white with, I think, a 20" B&C. Both my Dad and Uncle's were hard to start and my Uncle told my Dad yo had to turn the saw upside down, for a minute and then it would start. And it would start. Heavy, but it was a cutter. When I bought him the Stihl 038, which I now have, he sold it to some a friend for like $50. They guy worked on it, replaced a defective part, and it started normal after that. Man I wish I had that saw back. Probably would have handled a 28" B&C.


I have a Sears but not blue I think orange or tan/ with white. Will send a pic next time I’m out there.


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a 52" on a 1956 Homelite 7-29. Keep feeding and watering your 36" and it will grow.


Love the suicide handle


----------



## Vtrombly

djg james said:


> Does anyone have a Sears saw? When I was a teenager, my Dad put a fireplace in the house. He got a Sears saw because it was recommended by my Uncle. And no Stihl dealers around at the time. All I remember is it was light blue and white with, I think, a 20" B&C. Both my Dad and Uncle's were hard to start and my Uncle told my Dad yo had to turn the saw upside down, for a minute and then it would start. And it would start. Heavy, but it was a cutter. When I bought him the Stihl 038, which I now have, he sold it to some a friend for like $50. They guy worked on it, replaced a defective part, and it started normal after that. Man I wish I had that saw back. Probably would have handled a 28" B&C.




Was it one of these. I have one actually 2 I have a green one too they are currently apart the blue one is my best chance to get one running. H58G gear drive they made a couple direct drives too they look almost the same AH58 Tecumseh is it 100cc


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> I take all of it. The trailer has a ramp, so the big stuff rolls in there. The truck is too high, and perfect for smaller lighter logs.


You are spot on there. At times I take my 16’ landscape trailer and it’s way easy to load. Some places I scrounge won’t allow a trailer. 
a 4x4 truck is risky enough! Creeks, mt Everest etc. 
whatever works at the time I guess


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> No it didn't look like that.



Was it bigger? Smaller?


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Does anyone have a Sears saw? When I was a teenager, my Dad put a fireplace in the house. He got a Sears saw because it was recommended by my Uncle. And no Stihl dealers around at the time. All I remember is it was light blue and white with, I think, a 20" B&C. Both my Dad and Uncle's were hard to start and my Uncle told my Dad yo had to turn the saw upside down, for a minute and then it would start. And it would start. Heavy, but it was a cutter. When I bought him the Stihl 038, which I now have, he sold it to some a friend for like $50. They guy worked on it, replaced a defective part, and it started normal after that. Man I wish I had that saw back. Probably would have handled a 28" B&C.


I think mine is real close to this. 
if you can’t find exactly what you are looking for but this would be a feel good saw for you, I’m not attached for any reason. Just another saw to me. I’m sure we could figure something out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> I think mine is real close to this.
> if you can’t find exactly what you are looking for but this would be a feel good saw for you, I’m not attached for any reason. Just another saw to me. I’m sure we could figure something out.



At a glance it looks like it’s just a different color.


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> At a glance it looks like it’s just a different color.


I’ll get pics of the one I have tomorrow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Lol my dust is 1/4” square _at least._ We grow big dust here in Morgan co.


lol

i think some of the guys here prefer 1/4 x 3/8ths... lol, but plenty of us still get excited at seeing  quarter by quarter! 

I fired up my lil Echo and walked across the street for this afternoon's firewood scrounge. oak. bit more than campwood! to me, sorta like free . if it's within hand reach... why not??


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yeh, I'm quite jealous of him too.


I try to avoid that, walking in another mans shoes isn't a good idea lol.
I'll let you have what I cut today, and the repairs on my saw .
For sure needs a new handlebar and the brake flag is damaged, it still running and cutting fine though.
I went to pick up the cherry log that's over by the tractor and it rolled off the back side, then I "saw the saw" . The log looks small in the picture, it's at least 10' x 18", the log to the left of the saw is about 5'x 15"


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I have so many saws that need ran. 290,034,011,cub I got going last week, a pioneer holiday 10-10 lightweight & two pro 10-10’s. Still need to run roadkill ( super 10-10) a little more too. Not quite where I want it yet. Wish I was closer!!! We’d make some serious sawdust!!!


Better get here quick, I'm tearing the piles up, and my saws



.


bob kern said:


> Ok brufab ..... here you go. Kinda small chips. Chain must need attention! Lol


I see what you did there lol.
Funny how small the chips are cutting locust.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I guess I need some


if not some, then at least... more!!!

this is good 

but this is better:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> I always have to school people on how to cook with mesquite. Most don't understand that you can't just toss in raw mesquite. It's a grilling wood but must be burned down to coals before you start cooking on it.
> Where is Echoville? and do you sell mesquite? I'm looking for a closer source. I know it gets cheaper the farther west and south west you go.



hi sb - i can remember my first introductioin to mesquite. we were drilling for oil is S Texas down bit W of Del Rio... and one afternoon, some cooking over mesquite was planned. and i was advised. hot! was quite amazed at how hot it burned and burned down to. E'ville is a bit S of the Pan Handle, not too far from Waco... . well, so says my GPS.  Brufab knows where it is.  no, have not sold any. i just let the big acerage grow on its own. drop the pods. and the few other spots, pick up drop. and for a lot of the place... i'ts a pita and maintenance is on-going. our fav bbq joint smokes with it as an accent. usually uses pecan or hickory. had some melt-in-mouth brisket other day, and today for lunch a day old sliced brisket sam. their meats, pickles and sauce. my onions, and bun. bit on the real tasty side!!! 

very good _gennie _Texas BBQ ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I got that looooong dust__ could that be because of the type of cutter? Looks like I'm noodling while bucking . The old guy who sharpens said he hasn't seen cutters like this since the late 80's. *I have no clue on saw chain unless marked on the box*, guessing the chain is from late 60's or early 70's


know what you mean Bf ~ me, too! lol

but when they say,_ 'batteries not included.'_... i catch on fast! lol


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Old popple was the wood cut. Probly only 12-18 months left before it would be bonfire wood.


You mean like this .
This was this morning, and then I added a few more sticks during the day.




Tonight I was about to settle in at 10, then I got an idea to run out and add more wood to the fire and get three wheelbarrow loads of wood for the house lol.
I don't know how many logs I put on, but I know the pile is at least 10' wide, 5' deep and 5' high.
Heard of face cords, federal cords, half cords and full cords, this is a bonfire cord.
I came back in the house at 12am . Oh well, I got a lot done today, and the temps are dropping from here on out. It's actually 39 here right now, that fire really warmed things up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I believe that is sort of the word Pres Roosevelt used to describe the attack on Pearl Harbor. (A day that shall live in infamy!)


yes! yes, indeed!! infamy was a good choice of words for his speech that day._ 'well known for some bad quality or deed'
_
'an evil act' is one of its definitions. 

as a bit of history to share... in 1941 my Mom lived in HI... and saw some of the events of that day from where her family lived. family had sailed over from San Diego, sold the 2-master and then set up houshold... just below area where Diamond Head is. 

to fast forward a few years... I was born in Hawaii... and for the family that was a glorious day! lol, not a day to live in infamy...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> FS, thanks for the information. Two of my 3 wheelbarrows are *True Temper.*
> 
> This one was re-claimed from the dead and has my Chainsawed Shag Bark Hickory handles! The pic is a distortion, they are level.


I was wrong about mine. the brace comment is correct, but the co logo_ 'True Temper USA'_ is molded into the bucket in read and has several large decals... used it this afternoon to pick of a drop-in walk it in wood scrounge from across the street. 10 cu in. bucket is a composite, not metal




decal on both sides of bucket


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I was wrong about mine. the brace comment is correct, but the co logo_ 'True Temper USA'_ is molded into the bucket in read and has several large decals... used it this afternoon to pick of a drop-in walk it in wood scrounge from across the street. 10 cu in. bucket is a composite, not metal
> View attachment 957446
> View attachment 957447
> View attachment 957448
> 
> decal on both sides of bucket


5 min scrounge! ez cut up! lol. with less seasoned oak mixes well for a nice warm evening fireplace. mixing the two will easily get me 4 maybe 5 fires inside. we count the quality of our firewood scrounges by how many fires it will produce or refuel... even some kindling in there... mostly just campwood, but desirable none the less. so couldn't pass it up. so scrounged it up...

our mission: don't run out of  and don't run out of


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I probably will need another one for gardening this year. If I buy another one ill have to make it a dual wheel then.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Billhook said:


>



sounds like maybe infamous is better than unfamous!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Hey Bob you have started some pretty good threads maybe a show us your saw chips thread might be a good one


i can volunteer a pix to start the thread at the small end! lol, maybe i need to file sharpen my chains...?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Get you some platform boots and grow a fro to complete the look!!! Coolest sawyer out there !!!!!



 the 'look' is important!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> I love that saw. Power to weight is incredible.


kinda like the Powerful Things on Modern Marvels nite before. one blip was Tugboats. 68' feet long and 5,000 hp!!!

needless to say, they were quite impressive!!! FOSS boats

5,000 hp! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> When you said 5'4", and something about Leg hitting ground, it made me think of one of my Dad's old expressions, but it was inappropriate, so I didn't say it.


; to add my 2-cents... i started a Reply... but DELETED it! .....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Not sure if you would have your best friend or your worst enemy holding the bar end of the saw


one thing u can be sure of in any event... it would not be me!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Where are the mountain views??? I see sky views.


just below the snow line where i am standing... looking up


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, just like I can move firewood twice as fast with 2 wheelbarrows!


hi H-R are your wheelbarrows 2 wheeled?

1 or 2, you do seem to move a lot of firewood...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> That’s great!!


thot so, too! i liked seeing it. sorta makes me think i may have seen such as a kid when my Dad would take me and my brother with him into a hardware store. i remember the leather goods sections... fill the entire area up with those awesome aromas of new, fresh oiled leather... this, thats and whatevers, too...

no doubt at least some here can also remember those days


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Yep a wise fella looks for 20” and under for firewood. I have to be desperate to take anything bigger.


i have some 20" more than 20 years aged. oak. still has lots BTUs in it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> If I had a decent ax it would be heading your way Bob. Give a man an ax he splits for a day teach a man how to use an ax he heats his house for a lifetime.


Stihl has a couple i like....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Appreciate your military service.


I gather k-m is a USMC Veteran...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> We do this with any wood we cook with, it confuses some people who have camped with us. They think cooking means a small fire, we build a big fire. They then say “I thought you were cooking”. Yeah we are, we cook over coals.


me, too. hot red coals. i oft say to myself when closing up fire in fireplace for the evening... 'hmm, nice cooking coals!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Meanwhile back at the 36" bar ranch. I just like all aspects of saws and firewood. The sounds the smells the comradery between all involved. Being in the woods, working hard and having fun. Having stuff to talk about as my life is very simple nowadays. Seeing guys cutting big wood, chips flying was always fascinating to me. 24" and 65cc was as big as me and my dad had. He sold his super 754 along time ago and I started looking for one recently now that he is retired and wanting to have fun with him before he's gone. Now I have 2 754s and a few more old remingtons. Making videos, cutting wood, felling trees, and all the thought and work that goes into safe felling is an adventure to say the least. Even if we only use it once the memory will last a lifetime. When the guys we know are gone that we enjoyed hanging out with we will be scrounging the memories we had with them.


i heard the word used this evening... talking about different groups, people connected and communities. online and in the real world, too...

the AS may be a forum, but it also has the flair of being a_ community_, as well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Some pics of me and the old man pretending we know what we're doing


thanks for sharing Bf~ swell photo essay...

no doubt about it, u seem to be _a chip off the old block!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> It's looking really good so far. Can't beat something that you made yourself that you can take pride in.


anybody can buy a tool, and i am not belittling that!

but to put together the craftsmanship to make a tool, one with pride and attention to detail... well crafted in its design and function... that is always


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I had a big oak that a friend gave me. I calculated that a firewood length bolt from the trunk was about 400-450 lbs. I had to quarter each bolt to get them to and into the truck. I split it all with a wedge and sledge. It made nice firewood _*but it was a lot of work!*_


sounds like it! got a couple of wedges... steel, plastic. don't use them too often - for the same reason!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is mine.



 listen to it hum! bzzzzz n cut!

nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Tonight I was about to settle in at 10, then I got an idea to run out and add more wood to the fire *and get three wheelbarrow loads of wood for the house lol.*
> _I don't know how many logs I put on, but I know the pile is at least 10' wide, 5' deep and 5' high.
> Heard of face cords, federal cords, half cords and full cords, this is a bonfire cord._
> I came back in the house at 12am . Oh well, I got a lot done today, and the temps are dropping from here on out. It's actually 39 here right now, that fire really warmed things up.


no need to bring in firewood tonite, currently 63f!

>_but I know the pile is at least 10' wide, 5' deep and 5' high. this is a bonfire cord_

doubt u would even use my scrounge today for kindling... lol thot: hope chipper don't see my post!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> This was this morning, and then I added a few more sticks during the day.
> Tonight I was about to settle in at 10, then I got an idea to run out and add more wood to the fire and get three wheelbarrow loads of wood for the house lol.
> I don't know how many logs I put on, but I know the pile is at least 10' wide, 5' deep and 5' high.
> Heard of face cords, federal cords, half cords and full cords, this is a bonfire cord.





we can't do things like that down in my county. such burns are Controlled Burns. have to call it in in the morning, location, name, #, etc. and be out by dark. and then call and cancel the burn by confirming that it is done and out. they don't take too kindly to irresponsible burning and setting the pasture(s) on fire!!!

smaller ones are an exception, though...

i have several i would have to call in. and one i would not. my big one would make yours look like a camp fire...
(that's why i have not lit it off!. lol) besides, i like the big piles....

well, u get the idea


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Heard of face cords, federal cords, half cords and full cords, this is a bonfire cord.


Must be a regional thing - around these parts that would be called an "OWB cord".


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Made a sheath today first attempt. Still need to stitch it at the seam and attach the beltloopView attachment 957398
> View attachment 957399
> View attachment 957400
> View attachment 957401
> View attachment 957402


Now that's a knife. Nice job .


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi H-R are your wheelbarrows 2 wheeled?
> 
> 1 or 2, you do seem to move a lot of firewood...


Mine is a 1 wheeler, but I'm not against adding a 2 wheeler to the fleet if I fall into one.

You sometimes get lots of pics from me, 1 wheelbarrow load at a time. I figure I burn somewhere around 9 cord per year, lots of guys burning more than that. My wheelbarrow is nowhere near the legend of the @dancan van or the @Cowboy254 ute trailer, though it looks like I may be making a run at the AS scrounger of the year award this season and all the power and fame that goes with it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thot so, too! i liked seeing it. sorta makes me think i may have seen such as a kid when my Dad would take me and my brother with him into a hardware store. i remember the leather goods sections... fill the entire area up with those awesome aromas of new, fresh oiled leather... this, thats and whatevers, too...
> 
> no doubt at least some here can also remember those days
> View attachment 957465


 LOVE old hardware stores. Leather goods, bulk nails, skeleton keys, steel patches on the wood floor... ahhh! When I was a very young lad, my dad bought the small town hardware in town and I worked there until he sold it when I was around 20 years old. Lots to learn In a hardware store and I cherish that opportunity I was given. In some ways I wish I had been able to purchase it, but it was not meant to be.

I have an old photo of my grandfather in the same store as a young lad also. Oddly, his dad had also owned the store, though it went through several owners outside the family until my dad got it.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i can volunteer a pix to start the thread at the small end! lol, maybe i need to file sharpen my chains...?
> 
> View attachment 957455


Looks like italian salt aka parmasean cheese


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> listen to it hum! bzzzzz n cut!
> 
> nice


I like how you can almost count the cutters going by. Thing has to be a torque monster!


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 957454



Now you got me thinking I may be able to convert mine also and have 2 looks like the same but a longer axle it might be doable.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Looks like italian salt aka parmasean cheese


Yep she’s ready for the file!!


----------



## bob kern

This was some from a skinny chain on the cub cadet. Not to shabby. I haven’t done anything with it yet but a skinny chain will never make chips like a good ol 3/8x 50


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Now you got me thinking I may be able to convert mine also and have 2 looks like the same but a longer axle it might be doable.


My dad did exactly that. I figure one of each style is called for!


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> This was some from a skinny chain on the cub cadet. Not to shabby. I haven’t done anything with it yet but a skinny chain will never make chips like a good ol 3/8x 50


I have a Pioneer P28 that uses .325 seems to do not bad its a pretty torquey saw though.


H-Ranch said:


> My dad did exactly that. I figure one of each style is called for!


I'm sure i can find some round stock around here somewhere I could make a new axle.


----------



## Lee192233

Jeez...I can't even keep up with this thread anymore. Carry on.


----------



## rarefish383

bob kern said:


> Love the suicide handle


Should have kept that one. It was made the year I was born. It now lives in Australia.


----------



## H-Ranch

Lee192233 said:


> Jeez...I can't even keep up with this thread anymore. Carry on.


It does tend to veer off topic from time to time.


----------



## Brufab

For awhile it was scrounging guns ammo and hunting. No complaints here, I always enjoy what everyone is up to.


----------



## Lee192233

I was just commenting on the sheer volume of posts. I was away for a day and a half and it took a half hour to catch up! Always entertaining!


----------



## svk

Holy ****, what happened here to ring up 18 pages in 48 hours?

I don’t have time to read all of that so if I ignored anyone’s replies to me I apologize.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Holy ****, what happened here to ring up 18 pages in 48 hours?
> 
> I don’t have time to read all of that so if I ignored anyone’s replies to me I apologize.


Oh come on Steve! @Cowboy254 is still trying to catch up from last month. LOL


----------



## Oletrapper

sundance said:


> I want to see the footage of stopping all that.


Down hill grade for sure.


----------



## old CB

Once again I went scrounging yesterday and did not even think to get pics.

A guy down toward Denver had an apple tree on the ground, just needed cutting up (Craigslist find). I kept thinking, 20-some miles, about a half-hr drive for less than a pickup-load--is it worth it? Finally decided that since I had nothing doing, just go. Was glad I did. The small branches were removed, so I had a decent sized apple tree that was all burnable, maybe 1/3 pickup-load. Best part was this tree was long dead, bark gone, dry & rock hard. I had it cut up and loaded in no time. I prize apple wood especially for smoking salmon--something I do 2--3 times a year.

Then, spied a tree outfit working a maple up the block. I cruised up there--"Hey, you got any big wood to get rid of?"

I loaded big rounds (had to noodle some 20+ inch rounds in half in order to make them liftable. So in the end I had a full load to bring home, making the trip fully worthwhile. No pics, because I was focussed like always on getting stuff done.


----------



## SS396driver

Oletrapper said:


> Down hill grade for sure.


4x4 in 4lo with it in low gear it will move it ,not for long though . I'll bet that thing was screaming and trans temp shot up to 300° degrees . My c20 trans temp climbs going up a hill towing with a relatively light load .


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> 4x4 in 4lo with it in low gear it will move it ,not for long though . I'll bet that thing was screaming and trans temp shot up to 300° degrees . My c20 trans temp climbs going up a hill towing with a relatively light load .View attachment 957567
> View attachment 957568


The rear bumper on the trailered truck is very interesting... never saw one like it.

On another note, Got any ruffed grouse around there?


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> The rear bumper on the trailered truck is very interesting... never saw one like it.
> 
> On another note, Got any ruffed grouse around there?


Rear bumpers if not ordered from the factory as they were optional were usually made at local metal shops . It's rare to see this type still on a truck as a light tap to the bumper it would damaged the bedside as its bolted to it.

Not sure if they are Ruffed Grouse but I've seen grouse in my driveway and in the fields picture from last spring this one had no fear of me . Have pheasant too story is in the late 70s they used to stock the farm with game birds and charge citiots outrageous amounts of money to hunt


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> listen to it hum! bzzzzz n cut!
> 
> nice



It sounds very different than today’s saws, almost like stepping through time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 957472
> 
> 
> we can't do things like that down in my county. such burns are Controlled Burns. have to call it in in the morning, location, name, #, etc. and be out by dark. and then call and cancel the burn by confirming that it is done and out. they don't take too kindly to irresponsible burning and setting the pasture(s) on fire!!!



Your area is more strict than ours, we don’t have to call in. We just need to make sure it’s a burn day.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> It does tend to get on topic from time to time.



Fixed.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Heading back for a few loads today.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> LOVE old hardware stores. Leather goods, bulk nails, skeleton keys, steel patches on the wood floor... ahhh! When I was a very young lad, my dad bought the small town hardware in town and I worked there until he sold it when I was around 20 years old. Lots to learn In a hardware store and I cherish that opportunity I was given. In some ways I wish I had been able to purchase it, but it was not meant to be.
> 
> I have an old photo of my grandfather in the same store as a young lad also. Oddly, his dad had also owned the store, though it went through several owners outside the family until my dad got it.


nice story!  i have the legacy of a hardware store in my past, too. not as in ownership, but none the less... a significant presence ~ i still have some of the old benches, 2x8's made up for the back area for holding and displaying certain hardware items from the store...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I like how you can almost count the cutters going by. Thing has to be a torque monster!


like spokes on the wagons from old B&W tv cowboy shows... some even reversed! good thing the saw's din't!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Now you got me thinking I may be able to convert mine also and have 2 looks like the same but a longer axle it might be doable.


like H-R says..._ 'if i fall into one'._.. and i don't think he means literally! lol Lowes has them now at just under $200. when i fell into mine... think those dual 10 cu in rolling buckets were around $129.00 per copy. i never really cowtowned to single wheelers... but really do like my dually! cheap and stable! 

wheel clearance is important. load one up and the axle can bow... and then kiss the underside of the bucket


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Yep she’s ready for the file!!


 !!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I have a Pioneer P28 that uses .325 seems to do not bad its a pretty torquey saw though.
> 
> I'm sure i can find some round stock around here somewhere I could make a new axle.


rebar and a sleeve that fits would do it...


----------



## SS396driver

The thread on the supporter addition to users profile is gone?


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Must be a regional thing - around these parts that would be called an "OWB cord".


Funny, but true if it was about half that amount. For sure it would be just as wet and rotten lol.
So last night I looked out back and saw the pile was way down and was burning real hot in the wind and I decided to add a bit more, as in the rest of the pile  . That was at like 3am. Sure the neighbor next door thought someone crazy was out .
I was thinking I might get it all burned up by this weekend, I'm a little ahead of schedule .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Jeez...I can't even keep up with this thread anymore. Carry on.


don't feel alone! i felt that many times. but, dang!... so many cool pix, topics and such here in the Sf thread. not sure how some of the more prevalent posters do keep up...

_topics??_

lol


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Now you got me thinking I may be able to convert mine also and have 2 looks like the same but a longer axle it might be doable.


Have you ever seen the ones at LKQ.
Not sure what they use for axles/hubs, but the put smaller car wheels on them. I've wanted to do that with either spares or with some motorcycle wheels. I have the one with the damaged tub I may build a wooden platform and do just that. Mine are the jackson brand dual wheeled units, but they have the plastic tubs(one 8 cu ft and one 10 iirc). It would be nice to have extra support under the plastic tub resting on the handles, and on the front where the braces attach to the tub.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> A guy down toward Denver had an apple tree on the ground, just needed cutting up (Craigslist find). I kept thinking, 20-some miles, about a half-hr drive for less than a pickup-load--is it worth it? Best part was this tree was long dead, bark gone, dry & rock hard. I had it cut up and loaded in no time. * I prize apple wood especially for smoking salmon--something I do 2--3 times a year.*


one of my favs! salmon almost any way. smoked or poached ideal. like to use alder. have a smoker just for salmon. did it poached day before... Atlantic; 1 1/3#... on tonite's menu, too. 2/3rds of it. wont eat it all but will cook it all. i like it cold as well... its just part of that Pac NW boy that is still in me.... *candy salmon* best, imo. (smoked) running about $25 or so a pound last time i ck'd.

scrounged from down at my fav fish counter... just under $10/# - never frozen. in NDA daily...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> It does tend to veer off topic from time to time.


 true. but, imo... never gets off course...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> Once again I went scrounging yesterday and did not even think to get pics.
> 
> A guy down toward Denver had an apple tree on the ground, just needed cutting up (Craigslist find). I kept thinking, 20-some miles, about a half-hr drive for less than a pickup-load--is it worth it? Finally decided that since I had nothing doing, just go. Was glad I did. The small branches were removed, so I had a decent sized apple tree that was all burnable, maybe 1/3 pickup-load. Best part was this tree was long dead, bark gone, dry & rock hard. I had it cut up and loaded in no time. I prize apple wood especially for smoking salmon--something I do 2--3 times a year.
> 
> Then, spied a tree outfit working a maple up the block. I cruised up there--"Hey, you got any big wood to get rid of?"
> 
> I loaded big rounds (had to noodle some 20+ inch rounds in half in order to make them liftable. So in the end I had a full load to bring home, making the trip fully worthwhile. No pics, because I was focussed like always on getting stuff done.


like the pilot shooting an approach in the goo... talking to the radar controller...

_"on course, on slope... one course... looking good, on slope... holding... holding... and on topic" _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> 4x4 in 4lo with it in low gear it will move it ,not for long though . I'll bet that thing was screaming and trans temp shot up to 300° degrees . My c20 trans temp climbs going up a hill towing with a relatively light load .View attachment 957567
> View attachment 957568


my chevy van '83... had air, but i don't use it. as such decided to convert the evaporator core to an oil cooler for my transmission. now hot trans oil out of the radiator section... and trans 's it! (new trans n converter at the time, well fresh rebuild) engine runs cooler... on flats, up hill... even downhill...


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Have you ever seen the ones at LKQ.
> Not sure what they use for axles/hubs, but the put smaller car wheels on them. I've wanted to do that with either spares or with some motorcycle wheels. I have the one with the damaged tub I may build a wooden platform and do just that. Mine are the jackson brand dual wheeled units, but they have the plastic tubs(one 8 cu ft and one 10 iirc). It would be nice to have extra support under the plastic tub resting on the handles, and on the front where the braces attach to the tub.
> View attachment 957582


Oh so those have oversize tires on them?


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> rebar and a sleeve that fits would do it...


Yeah that would work for sure. And readily available.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

OH_Varmntr said:


> Heading back for a few loads today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


would be a good one for View From The Tractor thread....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah that would work for sure. And readily available.


 will look fwd to seeing the pix, etc... if you get around to converting it


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my chevy van '83... had air, but i don't use it. as such decided to convert the evaporator core to an oil cooler for my transmission. now hot trans oil out of the radiator section... and trans 's it! (new trans n converter at the time, well fresh rebuild) engine runs cooler... on flats, up hill... even downhill...


I have a huge auxiliary trans cooler on it but the temp coming out of the trans line where my gauge reads it goes up when pushing it . Normal about 125 gets to about 170 on long steep grades . Temp never goes over 200 in the head . Actual water temp is 190 at the radiator inlet (have two mechanical gages


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> will look fwd to seeing the pix, etc... if you get around to converting it


Will do should be a good winter garage project.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> would be a good one for View From The Tractor thread....


Done!


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Oh so those have oversize tires on them?


Way taller, they roll quite easily and don't squat under load which helps them roll easier to.
Also better ground contact for burnouts being taller .


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> one of my favs! salmon almost any way. smoked or poached ideal. like to use alder. have a smoker just for salmon. did it poached day before... Atlantic; 1 1/3#... on tonite's menu, too. 2/3rds of it. wont eat it all but will cook it all. i like it cold as well... its just part of that Pac NW boy that is still in me.... *candy salmon* best, imo. (smoked) running about $25 or so a pound last time i ck'd.
> 
> scrounged from down at my fav fish counter... just under $10/# - never frozen. in NDA daily...
> View attachment 957583
> View attachment 957584


Here you go with those fresh tomatoes again BL. Growing season better get here quick.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Way taller, they roll quite easily and don't squat under load which helps them roll easier to.
> Also better ground contact for burnouts being taller [emoji38].


I couldn't see the tires in the picture I'm sure I could find some bigger ones hauling dirt they would come in handy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 957598



I have three gauges like this on my Travelall, but it’s engine oil pressure instead of transmission temperature.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have three gauges like this on my Travelall, but it’s engine oil pressure instead of transmission temperature.


The factory oil pressure in the dash is mechanical so I opted for the Trans gage when I added them


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Rear bumpers if not ordered from the factory as they were optional were usually made at local metal shops . It's rare to see this type still on a truck as a light tap to the bumper it would damaged the bedside as its bolted to it.
> 
> Not sure if they are Ruffed Grouse but I've seen grouse in my driveway and in the fields picture from last spring this one had no fear of me . Have pheasant too story is in the late 70s they used to stock the farm with game birds and charge citiots outrageous amounts of money to hunt View attachment 957572
> View attachment 957573


I forgot to mention that those are relatively young hen pheasants... These are ruffed grouse:


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> I forgot to mention that those are relatively young hen pheasants... These are ruffed grouse:
> 
> View attachment 957637
> 
> View attachment 957638


I call those scare the crap out of ya's .


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I call those scare the crap out of ya's .



Funny, we have quail that do that.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I couldn't see the tires in the picture I'm sure I could find some bigger ones hauling dirt they would come in handy.


Look at the one just behind the front wheelbarrow and you can see the wheels.
Probably depends a lot on the ground conditions, fat tires float well, tall narrow push easy on hard ground and over objects, either would do better than the little ones in dirt though.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny, we have quail that do that.


If you're not ready for them(ie hunting them, pheasant, rabbit) they will surely cause you to jump a bit.
Have you ever had one try to get you away from their young, they'll come up about 6' from you and act injured and walk away from you, pretty easy to figure out which way their young are when they do this.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Have you ever had one try to get you away from their young



No.


----------



## MustangMike

Grouse are my favorite small game! Unfortunately, have not seen any down here for decades (and I used to hunt them South of here).

We still have them up at my Upstate property, but not as many as there used to be. Seems like we have a lot fewer Turkeys also.


----------



## Lee192233

GrizG said:


> I forgot to mention that those are relatively young hen pheasants... These are ruffed grouse:
> 
> View attachment 957637
> 
> View attachment 957638


Ahh... the king of game birds. I love hunting them. We have generally great hunting for them in central and northern WI. The counties own lots of forest land that is actively logged (clearcut) for aspen pulp wood. That what grouse need in the northwoods. All stages of aspen are important to them.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Grouse are my favorite small game! Unfortunately, have not seen any down here for decades (and I used to hunt them South of here).
> 
> We still have them up at my Upstate property, but not as many as there used to be. Seems like we have a lot fewer Turkeys also.


You should give your local Ruffed Grouse Society biologist a call. They were very helpful with developing a habitat management plan for our property. Never too late to start helping the critters. 




__





Chapter List with Contacts - RGS


This is the most current listing of chapter contacts. If you need additional information, please contact the chapter engagement coordinator for the area or use the Contact Us here. RGS Chapters Group […]




ruffedgrousesociety.org


----------



## Vtrombly

Here Bob Kern and @Brufab here's that 10 - 10 I used as a kid I dug it out in the garage maybe I'll use her for some firewood this year lots of memories in this old saw. It never ran real great I got it and dug into it it had 2 diaphragms in the pump side someone in my family didn't know what they were doing but it runs good now.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Here Bob Kern and @Brufab here's that 10 - 10 I used as a kid I dug it out in the garage maybe I'll use her for some firewood this year lots of memories in this old saw. It never ran real great I got it and dug into it it had 2 diaphragms in the pump side someone in my family didn't know what they were doing but it runs good now.


Wow that's mint! Awesome saw. Almost looks new in box/never gassed. Making memories while remembering the ones made. Good deal oh yea I almost forgot


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> Grouse are my favorite small game! Unfortunately, have not seen any down here for decades (and I used to hunt them South of here).
> 
> We still have them up at my Upstate property, but not as many as there used to be. Seems like we have a lot fewer Turkeys also.


I noticed alot more hawks/cats/coons/coyotes on my properties than I remember when I was a kid. Now not so many small game animals as there used to be. Since the furs ain't worth much and is frowned upon to wear I have a tons of coon and opossum pics on the trail cams. 1 coon/opossum can clean up on bird eggs and the young chicks


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Wow that's mint! Awesome saw. Almost looks new in box/never gassed. Making memories while remembering the ones made. Good deal oh yea I almost forgot


It's had gas, I guess I just clean the crap out of the stuff when I put it away. I don't use it as much as my huskys no antivibe I can't cut all day with it allot of times I use an L 65 or the Poulan micros or the countervibe.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I noticed alot more hawks/cats/coons/coyotes on my properties than I remember when I was a kid. Now not so many small game animals as there used to be. Since the furs ain't worth much and is frowned upon to wear I have a tons of coon and opossum pics on the trail cams. 1 coon/opossum can clean up on bird eggs and the young chicks


I haven't trapped this year I have last year in the field next to me yotes all over the place killing the deer. If I see them they are getting a .22 to the head.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> It's had gas, I guess I just clean the crap out of the stuff when I put it away. I don't use it as much as my huskys no antivibe I can't cut all day with it allot of times I use an L 65 or the Poulan micros or the countervibe.


I haven't cut much with my old aluminum handled saws yet, just test cuts. But i did get some nice padded palm/fingered gloves to help with that based on what everyone has said about vibration and shaking the fillings out of your teeth with the old saws.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I haven't cut much with my old aluminum handled saws yet, just test cuts. But i did get some nice padded palm/fingered gloves to help with that based on what everyone has said about vibration and shaking the fillings out of your teeth with the old saws.


I'll have to look into a pair what brand did you get?


----------



## old CB

Roughed grouse--commonly called partridge when I lived in NY north country in the 1970s. It does seem like now there's fewer of them than back then. But at my camp property in St. Lawrence County twice last June I encountered a hen and brood--and yes, like Chipper1 says, it's a small circus. Numerous invisible things (like 8--10) ruffle the leaves and disappear, while momma does a dance like "Oh, I'm injured, having trouble getting about, with this wing dragging the ground and all." Was glad to see them.

I loved to shoot ducks back in the day ('70s), but was never quick enough on the draw to get a shot off at a grouse. Those things would explode from the ground and be gone while I was still thinking about raising my 12 ga.

One time while out in the woods under a full moon in fall after the leaves were off, I saw a grouse roosting on a tree limb. Its profile was clear to see in the moonlight. Which inspired me. Sometime later I was walking home in the woods from my brother's place, under a full moon, and saw the silhouette of a partridge roosting in a tree. Cool--dinner coming. I chambered a shell, raised up, and shot it at easy range (7 1/2 duck loads). Then looked to see the damn bird still in place. Loaded and shot once more. I think I shot three times, and kept peering at that stupid bird unmoved.

Couldn't stand it, and walked back to that location in the woods the next day. I saw the tent caterpillar nest that I'd been shooting through.


----------



## JustJeff

Nothing scares the crap out of me more than a grouse flushing 5 ft from me as I'm walking through the woods! Lol. One day they'll find me in the woods dead of a heart attack!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> I forgot to mention that those are relatively young hen pheasants... These are ruffed grouse:
> 
> View attachment 957637
> 
> View attachment 957638



The only grouse I remember was on the John Muir Trail at probably 11,000 feet elevation. It was above the tree line in the rocks, and let me walk by close to it without moving.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I call those scare the crap out of ya's .


I refer to that as a heart attack flush!


----------



## sundance

bob kern said:


> Yep a wise fella looks for 20” and under for firewood. I have to be desperate to take anything bigger.


Cut from both sides (noodle and split as required). Bigger wood welcome.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Grouse are my favorite small game! Unfortunately, have not seen any down here for decades (and I used to hunt them South of here).
> 
> We still have them up at my Upstate property, but not as many as there used to be. Seems like we have a lot fewer Turkeys also.


We've got a habitat problem in NY... all those old farms where farming was abandoned are now woods or housing developments. Where I am both happened and it wiped the grouse out... 50 years ago they nested in our yard.


----------



## GrizG

Lee192233 said:


> You should give your local Ruffed Grouse Society biologist a call. They were very helpful with developing a habitat management plan for our property. Never too late to start helping the critters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter List with Contacts - RGS
> 
> 
> This is the most current listing of chapter contacts. If you need additional information, please contact the chapter engagement coordinator for the area or use the Contact Us here. RGS Chapters Group […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffedgrousesociety.org


I'm not sure they have any biologists left... they apparently replaced them with foresters. That isn't necessarily a bad thing in regards to habitat development but I do miss Andy. Going grouse and woodcock hunting with an RGS biologist was an amazing experience... His red setter was a machine too!


----------



## Ben Lomond

Speaking of roughed grouse, I had one in my woods a couple of years ago, and when I went by with my red atv if he had a good run way he would take off to dive bomb and attack me. This went on for a year or more. If I had a fishing net I would have been able to catch him. He wasn't interested in the dog , just me and my atv. On one occasion he actually divebombed me and landed on my shoulder, we were both shocked for a few seconds and went on our way. He disappeared probably ended up coyote food, but the woods were his and not mine!


----------



## GrizG

JustJeff said:


> Nothing scares the crap out of me more than a grouse flushing 5 ft from me as I'm walking through the woods! Lol. One day they'll find me in the woods dead of a heart attack!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Yup... that's why I call them heart attack flushes!


----------



## GrizG

Ben Lomond said:


> Speaking of roughed grouse, I had one in my woods a couple of years ago, and when I went by with my red atv if he had a good run way he would take off to dive bomb and attack me. This went on for a year or more. If I had a fishing net I would have been able to catch him. He wasn't interested in the dog , just me and my atv. On one occasion he actually divebombed me and landed on my shoulder, we were both shocked for a few seconds and went on our way. He disappeared probably ended up coyote food, but the woods were his and not mine!


I've heard similar grouse stories... they will do some strange things until you try to shoot one. Then they are magicians!


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> The only grouse I remember was on the John Muir Trail at probably 11,000 feet elevation. It was above the tree line in the rocks, and let me walk by close to it without moving.


The grouse in the Rockies are much different from the grouse we have in the NE. I think they are sharptail grouse, not ruffed... Maybe someone can confirm that from the photo I took from the seat of my bicycle while stopped somewhere near the Lolo Summit in ID? Only one ruffed grouse held tight like that for me... that time while I was in the woods mountain biking in NY.


----------



## old CB

Was riding down the road with my friend Johnny at the wheel (1970-something). Grouse standing in the middle of the road. Johnny mashed the accelerator straight ahead and knocked the head off that bird.

You get dinner any which way you can.


----------



## old CB

GrizG said:


> The grouse in the Rockies are much different from the grouse we have in the NE.


We have blue grouse out here. I've not seen one, but at a place where I work up the road the owner was telling me about blue grouse she and her horses flush on that property.


----------



## Lee192233

GrizG said:


> The grouse in the Rockies are much different from the grouse we have in the NE. I think they are sharptail grouse, not ruffed... Maybe someone can confirm that from the photo I took from the seat of my bicycle while stopped somewhere near the Lolo Summit in ID? Only one ruffed grouse held tight like that for me... that time while I was in the woods mountain biking in NY.
> 
> View attachment 957694


That looks like a young ruffie to me. Here's a sharpie. They're a prairie grouse.


----------



## hamish

LondonNeil said:


> I've been offered a Decal, very kind!


Why yeas a coveted decal. Its like getting the VC ( they wont get the haha). Last time was offered a sticker I was in grade school and at the dentist. 
Im gonna make 4 more posts and maybe get a pony!


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> I'll have to look into a pair what brand did you get?


I will have to look, my dad made sure he was loaded up on goodies when he left the plant a couple weeks ago. Got me a nice selection of gloves.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I will have to look, my dad made sure he was loaded up on goodies when he left the plant a couple weeks ago. Got me a nice selection of gloves.


Yeah the ones we have at work are tactile ones not very much padding. I use them so I don't get nailed by chips when I set up the okks


----------



## GrizG

Lee192233 said:


> That looks like a young ruffie to me. Here's a sharpie. They're a prairie grouse.
> View attachment 957695


The grouse in my photo was much bigger than any ruffed grouse I've ever seen or held... I just went and Googled and found a female dusky grouse that looks a lot like it and fits the size description. Maybe??


----------



## Lee192233

GrizG said:


> The grouse in my photo was much bigger than any ruffed grouse I've ever seen or held... I just went and Googled and found a female dusky grouse that looks a lot like it and fits the size description. Maybe??
> 
> View attachment 957696


That's probably it. Looks like a match to the one in your pic.


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> I will have to look, my dad made sure he was loaded up on goodies when he left the plant a couple weeks ago. Got me a nice selection of gloves.


Says global glove but unfortunately made in china go figure


----------



## GrizG

Lee192233 said:


> That's probably it. Looks like a match to the one in your pic.


If they all behave like that one I'd hunt them with my S&W .22 revolver with a 2" barrel! No need to lug a shotgun around... or a dog!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Found some River Birch today…fairly large trees taken out for a housing project…piled up next to the road.
some of it was RTB so I cut all of that. The green stuff weighed 4x the dry 
burning some now… seems to be about the same as Cottonwood.


----------



## Cricket

chipper1 said:


> I call those scare the crap out of ya's .


Even more fun when you're on horseback.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> Oh come on Steve! @Cowboy254 is still trying to catch up from last month. LOL


Yeah, but he’s in a different time zone, where it’s actually still summer!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Cricket said:


> Even more fun when you're on horseback.


I'll pass on that, as I have no good relationships with any horses lol.
A good horse wouldn't care as they would probably know about it, but an untrained one wouldn't be fun at all.
Not that I even know how to ride other than in principle, but I've been to one or two or a hundred shows  , if it wasn't for a cute little girl riding there I wouldn't have been there .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Yeah, but he’s in a different time zone, where it’s actually still summer!
> 
> Philbert


Yep, and when he gets caught up he'll be half a day ahead of us lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Says global glove but unfortunately made in china[emoji22] go figure


Thanks I'll take a look for those I bet most if not all are made in china.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I'll pass on that, as I have no good relationships with any horses lol.
> A good horse wouldn't care as they would probably know about it, but an untrained one wouldn't be fun at all.
> Not that I even know how to ride other than in principle, but I've been to one or two or a hundred shows  , if it wasn't for a cute little girl riding there I wouldn't have been there .


I know absolutely zero about horses haven't been on one. Was on a sled one time pulled by them but that's it. Knowing my luck it would come out well. I think I'll stick to self controlled vehicles without a mind of its own...well I guess nowadays cars can be that way too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

OH_Varmntr said:


> Done!


 guess i'll go ck it out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Here you go with those fresh tomatoes again BL. Growing season better get here quick.


you should see the kitchen counter! but doubt i will be canning any this season... those are *Big Beef's*... a more full flesh-type tomato. i do like them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I call those scare the crap out of ya's .


'no chit!'... i was riding my bike yesterday and a group of about 7 or 8 pigeons had nestled in and around a tree down by the ground. and i guess i got too close to them as in just a flash they all took off and up higher into the tree. gabboling and wobboling like crazy.

_>I call those scare the crap out of ya's ._

you got it!

made my ticker flicker...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'll pass on that, as I have no good relationships with any horses lol.
> A good horse wouldn't care as they would probably know about it, but an untrained one wouldn't be fun at all.
> Not that I even know how to ride other than in principle, but I've been to one or two or a hundred shows  , if it wasn't for a cute little girl riding there I wouldn't have been there .


part of our culture down here. well, for some. starts early

_'riding, ropin' and 'rithmatic'_

..............Outwest Elementary School
...............4th Grade, Mz Smith 2015


----------



## MustangMike

I've been trying to figure out what happened to all the grouse we used to have here, and I've concluded it must be one (or all) of the following, but none of the folks at NYS-DEC will give an opinion.

1) Lyme disease
2) Coyotes (we have lots of them)
3 Birds of prey, especially Coopers Hawks (they are all over the place).

I remember deer hunting with a rifle up at my property and seeing 22 grouse come out of one hole, but that was a long time ago and I have not seen anything like that since. It is now very rare to flush more than one at a time, although 2 por 3 sometimes happen. I remember when 5 was not all that unusual.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I've been trying to figure out what happened to all the grouse we used to have here, and I've concluded it must be one (or all) of the following, but none of the folks at NYS-DEC will give an opinion.
> 
> 1) Lyme disease
> 2) Coyotes (we have lots of them)
> 3 Birds of prey, especially Coopers Hawks (they are all over the place).
> 
> I remember deer hunting with a rifle up at my property and seeing 22 grouse come out of one hole, but that was a long time ago and I have not seen anything like that since. It is now very rare to flush more than one at a time, although 2 por 3 sometimes happen. I remember when 5 was not all that unusual.


The primary problem is the loss of habitat... not only to development but to the maturation of the forests. Ruffed Grouse need a variety of conditions... grasses, high stem count brush, small trees and some nearby mature trees. Early successional forest is the big thing. Most of the woods I go in now are like parks--almost no understory with a relatively dense canopy. We need more clear cut logging of sizeable blocks. NYS DEC announced a Young Forests initiative for state Wildlife Management Areas at the Mid-Hudson Chapter of the Rugged Grouse Society banquet in 2015 as I recall. https://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/104218.html We need more private forest owners to engage... contact RGS or Audubon Society for help with a management plan. Hint, as soon as someone starts talking selective cutting you know they aren't interested in the health of the habitat!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Some pics of me and the old man pretending we know what we're doing



What is it that you’re pretending to do in the first two?


----------



## farmer steve

The windstorm Monday nite help raise my scrounging numbers. All ash and mostly all solid except 2-4 rounds close to the stump. About 6 buckets out of the tree in front of tractor.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been learning about sawmills.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is it that you’re pretending to do in the first two?


Using a winch and cable to safely direct a popple tree. There are power lines near by and it was in the corner of the property, we didn't want it to go the wrong way and the tree had center rot. Were not pros by any means.


----------



## Brufab

The grouse and woodcock have disappeared where our 40 acres are at now that all the popple trees have grown up. If you can find new growth stands 1-4" diameter and under 25' tall it's usually great grouse hunting here in michigan.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you should see the kitchen counter! but doubt i will be canning any this season... those are *Big Beef's*... a more full flesh-type tomato. i do like them...
> 
> View attachment 957709


 We get those during growing season also. I Also get Early Girls, Roma, and the Cherry. Normally I have about 17 plants in all.


----------



## Vtrombly

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve been learning about sawmills.



For some reason I think I would have a hard time explaining watching that if my wife walked by. I think Ill have to steer clear of that one.


----------



## Brufab

No doubt but the young lady is quite knowledgeable on wood milling and saw mills and the projects she works on. If she just wore a pair of overalls probly not much to worry about. I always pray I have a waiter instead of a waitress when i take the wife out to eat.


----------



## Lee192233

Someone earlier in the thread jokingly posted there should be bans for people who burn gas or pellets. What about flammable rocks?


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve been learning about sawmills.



There was a sawmill in the video?


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> The grouse and woodcock have disappeared where our 40 acres are at now that all the popple trees have grown up. If you can find new growth stands 1-4" diameter and under 25' tall it's usually great grouse hunting here in michigan.


If you turn those big trees into stumps the new stump growth will make it attractive again.


----------



## MustangMike

Too large of an area just devoid of grouse to just blame it on habitat.

Seeing so many more coyotes and so many more birds of prey ... they have to be a big factor.

I have also noticed there are far fewer rabbits, and when you see one or two, they are not around for long.

I used to find they had nested in my garden every spring, using whatever I mulched with as bedding.


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> The primary problem is the loss of habitat... not only to development but to the maturation of the forests. Ruffed Grouse need a variety of conditions... grasses, high stem count brush, small trees and some nearby mature trees. Early successional forest is the big thing. Most of the woods I go in now are like parks--almost no understory with a relatively dense canopy. We need more clear cut logging of sizeable blocks. NYS DEC announced a Young Forests initiative for state Wildlife Management Areas at the Mid-Hudson Chapter of the Rugged Grouse Society banquet in 2015 as I recall. https://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/104218.html We need more private forest owners to engage... contact RGS or Audubon Society for help with a management plan. Hint, as soon as someone starts talking selective cutting you know they aren't interested in the health of the habitat!


Guess I have a good habitat for them I’ll keep a look out. I do have a abundance of Doves . Scare the crap out of me every time I walk the field. This time of year the rest under my deck near the bird feeders . And all take flight as soon as step out to the deck . And one that got to close to my place


----------



## MustangMike

I don't know FS, when you start noodling straight grain Ash, your saw must be running real well!

FYI, Randy did a real nice thread on the 400 on some other site. Very informative, explains the differences between the 400 and 362.

The conclusion, he is a fan of this model!


----------



## bob kern

Lee192233 said:


> Someone earlier in the thread jokingly posted there should be bans for people who burn gas or pellets. What about flammable rocks?View attachment 957751


No no no. Anything that would make your home comfortable must be banned..... says the ones who have the stat set at 75 in their penthouse and private jets.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Guess I have a good habitat for them I’ll keep a look out. I do have a abundance of Doves . Scare the crap out of me every time I walk the field. This time of year the rest under my deck near the bird feeders . And all take flight as soon as step out to the deck . And one that got to close to my place View attachment 957765
> View attachment 957766
> View attachment 957767
> View attachment 957768
> View attachment 957769


It does look pretty good… The RGS biologist found grouse in that area so it’s promising…


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Too large of an area just devoid of grouse to just blame it on habitat.
> 
> Seeing so many more coyotes and so many more birds of prey ... they have to be a big factor.
> 
> I have also noticed there are far fewer rabbits, and when you see one or two, they are not around for long.
> 
> I used to find they had nested in my garden every spring, using whatever I mulched with as bedding.


Predation is part of it… one of the reasons grouse need high stem count woody cover is for protection from predators and raptors.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks griz! We try to do as much wildlife management as possible on our land with food plots, planting apple trees, hinge cutting desirable browse, maintaining existing apple producing trees, etc. Some food plot pics by my deer blind. I have planted about 8 apple trees around the perimeter in the last few years


----------



## bob kern

Per a local state wildlife biologist, if you take 2-8 or 10”inch logs spaced 10 inches apart and make a 12 to 15 foot diameter brush pile on top of them it creates an ideal breeding habitat for rabbits and your rabbit population will increase. Let’s them get away from predators. Seems to work.


----------



## Brufab

That's what we do or throw a couple pallets down and stack brush on top. The clover plots really increased the rabbit population in the area I even had a family or 2 of geese last spring! Never would of thought that and all the mama deer basically have there fawns in it. I have some pics somewhere where the mama just had the baby but with 1000's of pics to sort thru its tough finding them sometimes.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Too large of an area just devoid of grouse to just blame it on habitat.
> 
> Seeing so many more coyotes and so many more birds of prey ... they have to be a big factor.
> 
> I have also noticed there are far fewer rabbits, and when you see one or two, they are not around for long.
> 
> I used to find they had nested in my garden every spring, using whatever I mulched with as bedding.


MD used to Stock Ringnecks. When they stopped the population obviously dropped. To the point I didn’t see a Single bird for years. Then all of a sudden they started coming back. I shot one and told my neighbor. He said come look at this. He opened his garage door and had 100 fox pelts drying on stretchers. This was in the mid 70’s before the animal rights people squashed the fur trade. He said he was getting $100 a pelt. I moved and didn’t see him for a couple years. Next time I saw him I asked how trapping was doing. Said he didn’t trap any more, pelts were down to $10. Last Pheasant I saw in MD was in 1987 when they built my house. Haven’t seen a Quail since then either,and I’m surrounded by corn and wheat fields.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I guess winter may finally be here.

We had several inches of snow last week, followed by rain that only partly melted it, then it re froze solid, now we are getting more snow on top of the snow! Been a long time since that has happened!


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> That's what we do or throw a couple pallets down and stack brush on top. The clover plots really increased the rabbit population in the area I even had a family or 2 of geese last spring! Never would of thought that and all the mama deer basically have there fawns in it. I have some pics somewhere where the mama just had the baby but with 1000's of pics to sort thru its tough finding them sometimes.


Damn geese. We have so many resident honkers now every where you go you walk in green slime. I shifted tractor trailers at UPS my last 6 years there. They would stand in front of trailer and just honk. One of our drivers got in deep goose sheet. While he was bent over pulling the pin to uncouple from a trailer, a goose ran up and bit him in the crotch, just missing his do dad’s. He spun around and hit it with his steel pin puller, then beat it to death. Then called yard control and said he was going home for an on job injury. He should have just tossed it over the hill. He was a hot head, next thing yard control called the cops, cops called DNR, he mouthed off to them, they threw the book at him. Hunting out of season, hunting in a no hunting zone. Company charged him with violence in the work place. Wound up going to anger management before he could come back to work. Lost his hunting license for 5 years, big fine, all for a goose that should have been in Canada.


----------



## MustangMike

You will get into more trouble for "eliminating" and animal that should be eliminated than you will for high jacking a car at gunpoint in NYC!

The politically correct world we live in is devoid of commons sense.

Drive by shootings are described by prosecutors as normal activity, but if a licensed NYS gun owner brings his gun into NYC for self-protection (with no intent to commit any crime) they will throw the book at you!

Meanwhile, police arrest criminals who have guns every day, and they are back on the street the next day!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Damn geese. We have so many resident honkers now every where you go you walk in green slime. I shifted tractor trailers at UPS my last 6 years there. They would stand in front of trailer and just honk. One of our drivers got in deep goose sheet. While he was bent over pulling the pin to uncouple from a trailer, a goose ran up and bit him in the crotch, just missing his do dad’s. He spun around and hit it with his steel pin puller, then beat it to death. Then called yard control and said he was going home for an on job injury. He should have just tossed it over the hill. He was a hot head, next thing yard control called the cops, cops called DNR, he mouthed off to them, they threw the book at him. Hunting out of season, hunting in a no hunting zone. Company charged him with violence in the work place. Wound up going to anger management before he could come back to work. Lost his hunting license for 5 years, big fine, all for a goose that should have been in Canada.


Should have told him he was playing hockey with it, little time in the box and he's all good lol.


----------



## UncleBeep

@MustangMike Same in Philadelphia. Local conservative talk radio calls Philly D.A. Larry Krasner
'Let 'em Loose Larry"


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I don't know FS, when you start noodling straight grain Ash, you saw must be running real well!
> 
> FYI, Randy did a real nice thread on the 400 on some other site. Very informative, explains the differences between the 400 and 362.
> 
> The conclusion, he is a fan of this model!


I was using the 400 with RM chain on it Mike. Been hand filing a little more aggressive. Ran 3 tanks thru it yesterday for most of that wood. Thinking about throwing an 18" bar on it just to see how it does.


----------



## Brufab

Ive noticed that the scrounge thread always has a hunting element to it  hunting for wood and hunting for food


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Damn geese. We have so many resident honkers now every where you go you walk in green slime. I shifted tractor trailers at UPS my last 6 years there. They would stand in front of trailer and just honk. One of our drivers got in deep goose sheet. While he was bent over pulling the pin to uncouple from a trailer, a goose ran up and bit him in the crotch, just missing his do dad’s. He spun around and hit it with his steel pin puller, then beat it to death. Then called yard control and said he was going home for an on job injury. He should have just tossed it over the hill. He was a hot head, next thing yard control called the cops, cops called DNR, he mouthed off to them, they threw the book at him. Hunting out of season, hunting in a no hunting zone. Company charged him with violence in the work place. Wound up going to anger management before he could come back to work. Lost his hunting license for 5 years, big fine, all for a goose that should have been in Canada.


Goose breast cut into strips, marinated in italian dressing then grilled with a light coating of bbq sauce is some of the best eating around.


----------



## Brufab

The freeze thaw cycles that are more common nowadays in michigan have had an impact on game birds. When the snow melts alil then freezes rock solid birds can't scratch for food anymore. Not to mention you can't drive 5 miles on freeway without seeing a hawk and feral cats are everywhere now, I've planted pheasants and quail a few times recently and have only seen a couple pheasants looking for gravel for there gullets on our road on on property but most of our property is wooded.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Brufab said:


> That's what we do or throw a couple pallets down and stack brush on top. The clover plots really increased the rabbit population in the area I even had a family or 2 of geese last spring! Never would of thought that and all the mama deer basically have there fawns in it. I have some pics somewhere where the mama just had the baby but with 1000's of pics to sort thru its tough finding them sometimes.


Nice, that's on my list of things to do as well. Plan on clearing out an area for my bandsaw mill and make a few smaller plots as well.

Would you rather have a few smaller 1/2ish acre plots or a single 1-1.5ish acre plot? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

That's a good question. I have about 10ksqft planted in the pics, the one pic with the dirt on the left is now flourishing with clover. Main plot 7500sqft, side plot about 2500sqft. My dad has 2 big plots 7-8k plot and maybe a 15000sqft one. Plus we plant shooting lanes. First pic is an elevated blind, we frost seed red clover in it in early spring. Plant your shooting lanes because deer when passing thru usually stop and take a couple bites and give you time for a shot. 2nd pic is one of my dads big plots. Lime and fertilizer is your best friend. We use whitetail institute products and have had great success and they have a good soil test kit. We also use various clover seeds from the local elevator with good results too. I'm no shill for whitetail institute but I have experienced the results first hand and can vouch for the quality of their products. From mineral licks to there seeds. I would say a couple plots would be nice but it depends on terrain and hunting pressure. The results of growth in shooting lanes with little to no sun with red clover frost seeding exceeded our expectations. Just got to get it down before the leaves get on the trees once established it does well.


----------



## Brufab

Come January the deer eat the clover down to dirt and no matter how much snow on the ground they dig thru it to get to it.


----------



## Brufab

I think me and the old man are going to our property Saturday. I should have good pics of apple tree pruning, some firewood scrounging, and felling for deer browse and I will get pics of our plot layouts and post them.


----------



## SS396driver

Sink came in for the master bath . Had to scrounge up some 150 year old oak from the barn to make the vanity box . Not really a scrounge have a big pile stacked inside from the horse stalls I took down to put the trucks away 





going to be a small vanity with either Hickory or an Oak slab top


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Well, I guess winter may finally be here.
> 
> We had several inches of snow last week, followed by rain that only partly melted it, then it re froze solid, now we are getting more snow on top of the snow! Been a long time since that has happened!


Nice and sunny here . Snow is all south of us . But there’s a foot plus on the ground


----------



## turnkey4099

Well, shucky darn. Late in January, i should be seeing snow cover but it is all bare ground with remnants of snow drifts. Temps generally above freezing. I have been hauling rounds to the splitter then split/piling. Did that Tuesday. Yesterday was shot on shopping with beer at top of list. Got home about noon and checked the wood yard. Looks like the split/pile project is at an end. Frost coming out of ground and whole area is smeary mud. I'll hav to wait until it either freezes up again or spring comes 2 months early to dry up the ground.

I only have about 1.5 cord still to go on the willow for sale so not a biggee if it doesn't get done for awhile. I do have 8-10 cord black locust rounds to be split and add to the 40 odd cord in my 'retirement account'. I work at that during pleasnt weather and try to make it last. If I get totally desperate I can dig the remnants of drifts off of the BL limb sticks waiting to be put through my sawbuck that is set up to produce 5 16" rounds per load. Stack of limbs doesn't last long using that thing.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Well, shucky darn. Late in January, i should be seeing snow cover but it is all bare ground with remnants of snow drifts. Temps generally above freezing. I have been hauling rounds to the splitter then split/piling. Did that Tuesday. Yesterday was shot on shopping with beer at top of list. Got home about noon and checked the wood yard. Looks like the split/pile project is at an end. Frost coming out of ground and whole area is smeary mud. I'll hav to wait until it either freezes up again or spring comes 2 months early to dry up the ground.
> 
> I only have about 1.5 cord still to go on the willow for sale so not a biggee if it doesn't get done for awhile. I do have 8-10 cord black locust rounds to be split and add to the 40 odd cord in my 'retirement account'. I work at that during pleasnt weather and try to make it last. If I get totally desperate I can dig the remnants of drifts off of the BL limb sticks waiting to be put through my sawbuck that is set up to produce 5 16" rounds per load. Stack of limbs doesn't last long using that thing.


Gotta make sure you keep it between the rails on that sawbuck or .
The other day I nicked the bucket on the tractor, only damaged one cutter though. Small price to pay to be able to bring the log close to the pile vs picking up rounds and cutting off the ground(which can dull a chain quick too) or a pile. No matter what way a guy does it it all involves a lot of work!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I was using the 400 with RM chain on it Mike. Been hand filing a little more aggressive. Ran 3 tanks thru it yesterday for most of that wood. Thinking about throwing an 18" bar on it just to see how it does.


Maybe you should stick with the 16" on that one .
How you liking that saw, better than the 462 for smaller wood?


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Gotta make sure you keep it between the rails on that sawbuck or .
> The other day I nicked the bucket on the tractor, only damaged one cutter though. Small price to pay to be able to bring the log close to the pile vs picking up rounds and cutting off the ground(which can dull a chain quick too) or a pile. No matter what way a guy does it it all involves a lot of work!


I've seen a video of you cutting the length on the bucket works well and you don't need the sawbuck less handling.


----------



## Brufab

@chipper1 has a ton of great videos   they pop up everytime I get on you tube and I usually watch a few before continuing on what I was going there for lol.


----------



## Brufab

Why can't I find any trees like this to scrounge???


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should stick with the 16" on that one .
> How you liking that saw, better than the 462 for smaller wood?


It's a toss up for that size wood. If I wouldn't have been for noodling I wood have used the 261. I had to pick up the 462 when I ran out of gas on the 400. A bit snappier and a tad bit quicker in the cut.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Brufab said:


> That's a good question. I have about 10ksqft planted in the pics, the one pic with the dirt on the left is now flourishing with clover. Main plot 7500sqft, side plot about 2500sqft. My dad has 2 big plots 7-8k plot and maybe a 15000sqft one. Plus we plant shooting lanes. First pic is an elevated blind, we frost seed red clover in it in early spring. Plant your shooting lanes because deer when passing thru usually stop and take a couple bites and give you time for a shot. 2nd pic is one of my dads big plots. Lime and fertilizer is your best friend. We use whitetail institute products and have had great success and they have a good soil test kit. We also use various clover seeds from the local elevator with good results too. I'm no shill for whitetail institute but I have experienced the results first hand and can vouch for the quality of their products. From mineral licks to there seeds. I would say a couple plots would be nice but it depends on terrain and hunting pressure. The results of growth in shooting lanes with little to no sun with red clover frost seeding exceeded our expectations. Just got to get it down before the leaves get on the trees once established it does well.


Thank you BF. Our place has 24 acres of hardwoods, mostly low and wet ground with about 2 acres in the corner that appears to stays wet most of the year. Hunting pressure is pretty much what we make of it. I hunt the wind and mind my entry and exit routes and stay out when the wind isn't favorable. Wife and kids will spend quite a bit of time foraging throughout the year and with the addition of a bandsaw mill this year I'll have more presence back there as well. Mature bucks probably won't stay around with heavy pressure but the back half is super thick with undergrowth and holds a large number of does while it's still lush. I'm mindful of what we shoot but have to be realistic that our 34 acre property is merely a drop in the bucket with no legitimate ability to actually manage anything. We can hunt over corn here but we don't. 

Yours look good for not having a ton of direct sunlight, but I bet a lot of that has to do with seed. There are tons of different options for seed and I've always read good things about Whitetail Institute products as well as Frigid Forage.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Why can't I find any trees like this to scrounge???



You're gonna need to get a husky .
Notice, those money trees don't even need a chain to cut lol.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> It's a toss up for that size wood. If I wouldn't have been for noodling I wood have used the 261. I had to pick up the 462 when I ran out of gas on the 400. A bit snappier and a tad bit quicker in the cut.


That makes sense to me.
If you put an old style cover on that 261 will noodle better  if needed, but I think you have it covered(maybe that will help someone though).
I have yet to run one, I'm also ready to try the 585/592 huskys as well. I have a buddy who's only about 25min from here who has one I could run if I made it happen, just haven't. He wants to by my ported 440(not that he's short on ported saws, but wants it for work lot clearing), maybe I should hit him up and see if he wants to hang out this weekend.


----------



## Brufab

34 acres is a big chunk of land. We have 40. Alot is not huntable as its bottomland that usually floods when bow season starts. If you could clear a chunk in dense brush that would be great. It's all oak and maple where I'm at with alil mix of everything else. As you can see I lose atleast 10+ acres with flooding. That frost seeding is the way to go sometimes. There's alot of info on the web about that. Once you get the plot established I just frost seed lading or white clover each spring to maintain the plot along with lime and 6-24-24 but the first couple years the soil test is critical because you may need 0-0-60 and 40-0-0 and then something else too and lime. Where the flood pics are at im standing on our bridge in the middle of property its flooded behind me too. All our plots have been sense woods, clear cutted, round up applied then disced with a small brinley disc behind my three wheeler, seed is applied then rolled with a lawn roller.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Very nice well thought out plots.


----------



## Brufab

For the thread purists, alot of wood scrounged during plot creation. A total of 6 cord. Plus a bunch of huge brush piles burned.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee192233 said:


> Jeez...I can't even keep up with this thread anymore. Carry on.


i'm gonna skip 7 pages. its gone from slow to....!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> i'm gonna skip 7 pages. its gone from slow to....!


Your gonna miss the wood pics just for you.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Your gonna miss the wood pics just for you.


Wood pics....


----------



## Brufab

I'm not sure how plug removal on macs go but this is how the plug comes out. No doubt when I take my remingtons out to play my gas mileage drops about 5mpg great looking saw Bob. Probly all the macs you got just rolled their eyes as that went by into the shop. J6C or 843-1 champion. They sure don't make saws with those beautiful lines anymore.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I'm not sure how plug removal on macs go but this is how the plug comes out. No doubt when I take my remingtons out to play my gas mileage drops about 5mpg[emoji1787] great looking saw Bob. Probly all the macs you got just rolled their eyes as that went by into the shop[emoji2957]. J6C or 843-1 champion. They sure don't make saws with those beautiful lines anymore.


I like the Remington gear drive that's one beast of a saw. The have a nice retro look to them.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. -26 on the house today and others around had as low as -35. I saw -28 in the car.

Quiet weekend. Was planning on having a few cousins up but one of them had covid exposure yesterday so we chose to postpone....probably better anyhow because I wanted to take her husband ice fishing which frankly isn't all that enjoyable in deep subzero. I have a lot of indoor projects to catch up on anyhow.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Hey guys. -26 on the house today and others around had as low as -35. I saw -28 in the car.
> 
> Quiet weekend. Was planning on having a few cousins up but one of them had covid exposure yesterday so we chose to postpone....probably better anyhow because I wanted to take her husband ice fishing which frankly isn't all that enjoyable in deep subzero. I have a lot of indoor projects to catch up on anyhow.


Yeah its getting rough seems like it's everywhere. I try to just keep to myself in my bay at work and have as little contact as possible. My wife has lupus and I do my best to try and keep her safe. -35 is no joke better check your glycol level in your equipment that's pretty cold for most antifreeze. Hope your having a good evening Steve


----------



## svk

Ah, I see I now have the vaunted Supporting Member badge....even better than linkbucks!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Wood pics....



We should have a special thread just for firewood pics, so you don’t have to sift through all these other topics... 



Lol... Not really.


----------



## Vtrombly

mountainguyed67 said:


> We should have a special thread just for firewood pics, so you don’t have to sift through all these other topics...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Not really.


I think they would all turn into a friend banter thread. Just seems how it goes we've all had our pages we frequent that seems everyone of them turns into that friends helping friends, sharing life.


----------



## Brufab

Well said VT, Once my wife gets her health stabilized I will be back to work and I won't be on here as much if that helps anybody out. Been a place to relieve stress and talk about the things I enjoy with other like minded people. It's been touch and go with constant care since September including multiple ems trips and maybe 50+ trips to the ER. I wouldn't know what I would do without a lot of you gentlemen to conversate with about all the things we conversate about.


----------



## LondonNeil

heh i'm not complaining. its a friendly, laid bck place to talk whatever, occasionally firewood coms up as we all like it, that's all.


----------



## dancan

One of the young fellas that I had working at my shop a couple of years ago had gone through a bit of a rough patch over the last little bit but got his chit together over the last few months .
I've always stayed in touch with him and tried to nudge him in a path that would see him succeed .
He recently move into a loft that belongs to an old school mate of his and they're turning wrenches on off hours plus working day jobs .
They called me a few weeks ago asking if I had wood because the garage and loft are heated with a wood stove .
I thot to myself that I couldn't make it too easy for them so I told them where to get pallets and that I'd bring wood as I get it from the construction sites that I'm working but they have to pick it up at my house when I get home .
So far they've been at my place every time that I've called them 
We have window window job on the go in an apartment building so we have a ton of pine scrap from the new interior trim and we have the old hardwood trim that comes out .
I gave them a load , explained how hot kiln dried pine burns , how hot kiln dried that is 20yrs old that is just above a baseboard heater will burn, how hot kiln dried pallets will burn, how hot plywood will burn and how hot mdf will burn .


----------



## dancan

So, since pot is legal here and they are seasoned test pilots they were sitting by the stove a night or 2 after I gave them the first load of "Premium Gasoline" having a puff or 4 and realized that yes they were baked but they were getting baked so they had to close the damper and open the garage door .
It was 5F outside lol


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Well said VT, Once my wife gets her health stabilized I will be back to work and I won't be on here as much if that helps anybody out. Been a place to relieve stress and talk about the things I enjoy with other like minded people. It's been touch and go with constant care since September including multiple ems trips and maybe 50+ trips to the ER. I wouldn't know what I would do without a lot of you gentlemen to conversate with about all the things we conversate about.


It won't help anybody out by you not posting by all means post it up I enjoy seeing all the photos and the back and forth. Always praying that they figure out what's going on for you.


----------



## djg james

I took advantage of the warm 35 F temp yesterday before the bottom dropped out in the evening. I don't have a right to complain as our single digits and teens aren't nearly as bad as some of you are having. Second mini scrounge of the year. I got the rest of some small Cherry out of the burn pile and a few rounds of W. Oak. I'd mentioned my shocks in another thread and with only a dozen or so rounds from this scrounge, the rear of the truck really screeching and bouncing over every bump. I definitely need new shocks. Come Spring.


----------



## Vtrombly

djg james said:


> I took advantage of the warm 35 F temp yesterday before the bottom dropped out in the evening. I don't have a right to complain as our single digits and teens aren't nearly as bad as some of you are having. Second mini scrounge of the year. I got the rest of some small Cherry out of the burn pile and a few rounds of W. Oak. I'd mentioned my shocks in another thread and with only a dozen or so rounds from this scrounge, the rear of the truck really screeching and bouncing over every bump. I definitely need new shocks. Come Spring.


I just did mine on my 2500 not to long ago it's not to bad put a jack on the bumper unbolt the old one and grab the new one and manipulate the jack till you get the holes lined up. Repeat for the other side. About an hour job.


----------



## JustJeff

Just to keep us off topic. Lol. Scrounged up a pair of old kids skis and made a Smitty sled for ice fishing. Hope to get a chance to try it out next weekend.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Trying to finish up all my wood cutting chores before tax season starts in a week and a half. Went up to about 30 F today and is supposed to turn colder for a while, so figured I get the saw work mostly done.

Went back to the Fish and Game club and finished bucking up the large stem on that Ash tree.

That MOFO Hybrid pulls real nice, even when the 28" bar was fully buried in that crotch. Can't ask for more than that! That saw broke in very nicely!

My 15 year old Grandson came along to help me out (the wood goes to them). I filled the trailer again, and there is one or two more loads still there! I didn't even take the big stuff yet!


----------



## MMG

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is mine.



I had one like that. Got it at a Yard sale for $15 in the early 90s. I was told it was made in the 50s. It did what I needed at the time cleaning up some dead trees in the yard. It was a Gear drive, slow, & loud. Wish I still had it.


----------



## MustangMike

We also saw 6 does and fawns next to the driveway on the way out of the Club. Was good to see, with all the EHD and stuff around here, that bodes well for next year.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Wow that's mint! Awesome saw. Almost looks new in box/never gassed. Making memories while remembering the ones made. Good deal oh yea I almost forgot


Super nice still!!! Glad you still have it!


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> It won't help anybody out by you not posting by all means post it up I enjoy seeing all the photos and the back and forth. Always praying that they figure out what's going on for you.


I agree brufab ! If you don’t keep us up to date I’ll drive to Michigan and find someone big enough to whoop you!


----------



## bob kern

Ok I give. I’ve spent 30 minutes tryin to find a conversation I had with a fella about old sears saws. Was supposed to get him a pic but can’t remember who it was!!! Does any of you that still retain most of your brain cells (which apparently I do not!) happen to remember who that was?? DISREGARD..... the old geezer found it!


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Does anyone have a Sears saw? When I was a teenager, my Dad put a fireplace in the house. He got a Sears saw because it was recommended by my Uncle. And no Stihl dealers around at the time. All I remember is it was light blue and white with, I think, a 20" B&C. Both my Dad and Uncle's were hard to start and my Uncle told my Dad yo had to turn the saw upside down, for a minute and then it would start. And it would start. Heavy, but it was a cutter. When I bought him the Stihl 038, which I now have, he sold it to some a friend for like $50. They guy worked on it, replaced a defective part, and it started normal after that. Man I wish I had that saw back. Probably would have handled a 28" B&C.


This is the ( dirty) one I have.


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> This is the ( dirty) one I have.


My Dad's must have been a later version because it was blue and white. Similar to that though. Don't remember much about it other than it was heavy and it cut. That was a looong time ago. You could just let the weight of the saw work the chain through the log.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Went back to the Fish and Game club and finished bucking up the large stem on that Ash tree.
> 
> That MOFO Hybrid pulls real nice, even when the 28" bar was fully buried in that crotch. Can't ask for more than that! That saw broke in very nicely!


I think many people think of ash and that it's rather soft/punky because of all of them breaking off at the ground or in the air, but it sure is hard even on the same stem of one that has broken off.
It's great wood for running chain tests and saw test on because its very hard when seasoned and it can have nice straight sections.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> My Dad's must have been a later version because it was blue and white. Similar to that though. Don't remember much about it other than it was heavy and it cut. That was a looong time ago. You could just let the weight of the saw work the chain through the log.


James, how old are you, I'm guessing the guys are hearing that it was an old saw and it was a long time ago, and they think you're as old as they are lol. I'm guessing 35-45?
This is what I was picturing.


----------



## Lee192233

Got the first step of my chili done tonight. I'll let this rest tonight in the cold garage and add the beans tomorrow night and simmer for a couple hours until the beans are tender.
My wife kindly entered me in a chili competition at her employer. She works for a well known brat company from WI. There are 5 food scientists from there who are going to be competing against me plus a chef or two, she wasn't sure. I'm probably screwed.


----------



## Logger nate

Hopefully no one is offended if I don’t “like” some of your post, hard for me to stay caught up at times. Then sometimes I read current post first and then start going back and reading older ones, kinda of like reading the end of the book first, lol.
Had some crazy temperature swings for awhile but pretty stable now. Around 10 at night and 30’s during the day mostly. Burned about 2 1/2 cords so far. Snowed a couple inches today, little over 2’ on the ground. Was have nice sunny summers but LOTS of cloudy days in the winter, been getting some sun lately, sure nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> We get those during growing season also. I Also get Early Girls, Roma, and the Cherry. Normally I have about 17 plants in all.


i just pulled out all of mine. well, except for my Better Boy. it is covered tonite. 34f but can't take a chance. i grew it from seed so want to see if can hang on. it took a beating in last low temps few weeks ago. now we got lots of green tomatoes, too. smaller. plan to nip the sides, cut thru middle and do fried green tomatoes. tasty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Too large of an area just devoid of grouse to just blame it on habitat.
> 
> Seeing so many more coyotes and so many more birds of prey ... they have to be a big factor.
> 
> *I have also noticed there are far fewer rabbits*, and when you see one or two, they are not around for long.
> 
> I used to find they had nested in my garden every spring, using whatever I mulched with as bedding.


i have noticed fewer rabbits too up around ranch compound. used to be if i went to barn in the night i would see a couple usually....


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Gotta make sure you keep it between the rails on that sawbuck or .
> The other day I nicked the bucket on the tractor, only damaged one cutter though. Small price to pay to be able to bring the log close to the pile vs picking up rounds and cutting off the ground(which can dull a chain quick too) or a pile. No matter what way a guy does it it all involves a lot of work!



Yeah. I cut half way between the posts but even then I nicked one pulling the saw out after finishing the cut. That jig has been in use for some 20 years - 2x6 rails are about due for replacement - they are sacrificial but the 'notches' on them are are getting pretty deep.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Per a local state wildlife biologist, if you take 2-8 or 10”inch logs spaced 10 inches apart and make a 12 to 15 foot diameter brush pile on top of them it creates an ideal breeding habitat for rabbits and your rabbit population will increase. Let’s them get away from predators. Seems to work.


ah-ha! so that's where they went... on down to my Large pile of wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> That's what we do or throw a couple pallets down and stack brush on top. The clover plots really increased the rabbit population in the area I even had a family or 2 of geese last spring! Never would of thought that and all the mama deer basically have there fawns in it. I have some pics somewhere where the mama just had the baby but with 1000's of pics to sort thru its tough finding them sometimes.


swell pix!


----------



## turnkey4099

Vtrombly said:


> I've seen a video of you cutting the length on the bucket works well and you don't need the sawbuck less handling.



I load mine with 4-6 limb sections at a time. Haul the limbs home, set up next to where I am piling. Beats cutting in the field then having to pick up the small rounds, load and pick them up to unload and then pick them up again to pile.;


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Well, I guess winter may finally be here.
> 
> We had several inches of snow last week, followed by rain that only partly melted it, then it re froze solid, now we are getting more snow on top of the snow! Been a long time since that has happened!


yeah, here, too. for a week or so. low temps. arctic blast. low 30's tonite, upper 20's this weekend... and some snow flakes and light flurries and some sleet reported, too just bit N of town on this evening news' weather coverages...


2 am update: 34 


snow, too


----------



## Logger nate

We have been logging a place for firewood that has mostly dead and dying lodgepole pine, most are small and very limby, usually only get about one 25’ log with a 4” top so a bigger tree is a real treat. I could see a taller tree sticking up above the others a ways away so me and the hydraulic chainsaw went after it to try and stop the small tree burn out
Joy has returned for a moment  

It was a 26 incher!
Almost didn’t fit in the processor, lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Damn geese. We have so many resident honkers now every where you go you walk in green slime. I shifted tractor trailers at UPS my last 6 years there. They would stand in front of trailer and just honk. One of our drivers got in deep goose sheet. While he was bent over pulling the pin to uncouple from a trailer, a goose ran up and bit him in the crotch, just missing his do dad’s. He spun around and hit it with his steel pin puller, then beat it to death. Then called yard control and said he was going home for an on job injury. He should have just tossed it over the hill. He was a hot head, next thing yard control called the cops, cops called DNR, he mouthed off to them, they threw the book at him. Hunting out of season, hunting in a no hunting zone. Company charged him with violence in the work place. Wound up going to anger management before he could come back to work. Lost his hunting license for 5 years, big fine, all for a goose that should have been in Canada.


some days are bad days... and sometimes Lady Luck is not on your side! that's an amazing story, well...imo!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> You will get into more trouble for "eliminating" and animal that should be eliminated than you will for high jacking a car at gunpoint in NYC!
> 
> The politically correct world we live in is devoid of commons sense.
> 
> Drive by shootings are described by prosecutors as normal activity, but if a licensed NYS gun owner brings his gun into NYC for self-protection (with no intent to commit any crime) they will throw the book at you!
> 
> Meanwhile, police arrest criminals who have guns every day, and they are back on the street the next day!


you are right there, MM! and so... we have that tragic stabbing out in CA! we have them here, too... cops finally catch up to the perps... and there are already several warrants out for them... and they just got out of jail on something else...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Ive noticed that the scrounge thread always has a hunting element to it  hunting for wood and hunting for food


and to think, i was just hunting for a comment like that!  as in need to hunt thru it sometimes fast, can be hard to keep up with... omg!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Goose breast cut into strips, marinated in italian dressing then grilled with a light coating of bbq sauce is some of the best eating around.


_'Goose_'... is such a funny word!!! lol 



[well, imo!]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Come January the deer eat the clover down to dirt and no matter how much snow on the ground they dig thru it to get to it.


interesting!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Gotta make sure you keep it between the rails on that sawbuck or .
> The other day I nicked the bucket on the tractor, only damaged one cutter though. Small price to pay to be able to bring the log close to the pile vs picking up rounds and cutting off the ground(which can dull a chain quick too) or a pile. No matter what way a guy does it it all involves a lot of work!


a lot of work. one best  it!

kissing the ground with the chain is not allowed here in my camps....  the bucket?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> We have been logging a place for firewood that has mostly dead and dying lodgepole pine, most are small and very limby, usually only get about one 25’ log with a 4” top so a bigger tree is a real treat. I could see a taller tree sticking up above the others a ways away so me and the hydraulic chainsaw went after it to try and stop the small tree burn outView attachment 958006
> Joy has returned for a moment
> 
> It was a 26 incher!View attachment 958011
> Almost didn’t fit in the processor, lol



awesome!, made short work of that cut n drop!

glad i got to see it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You're gonna need to get a husky .
> Notice, those money trees don't even need a chain to cut lol.


puts a new leaf on fall season and leaves falling! i see plenty brown, never any green leaves falling in Nov & Dec....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> 34 acres is a big chunk of land. We have 40. Alot is not huntable as its bottomland that usually floods when bow season starts. If you could clear a chunk in dense brush that would be great. It's all oak and maple where I'm at with alil mix of everything else. As you can see I lose atleast 10+ acres with flooding. That frost seeding is the way to go sometimes. There's alot of info on the web about that. Once you get the plot established I just frost seed lading or white clover each spring to maintain the plot along with lime and 6-24-24 but the first couple years the soil test is critical because you may need 0-0-60 and 40-0-0 and then something else too and lime. Where the flood pics are at im standing on our bridge in the middle of property its flooded behind me too. All our plots have been sense woods, clear cutted, round up applied then disced with a small brinley disc behind my three wheeler, seed is applied then rolled with a lawn roller.


thanks for the foto essay~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> i'm gonna skip 7 pages. its gone from slow to....!


i'm having a tuff time, too! 

sometimes i factor in '_alternative use of time!'_.... iukwim 


but i just continue to scrounge along... hunting... for those elusive cool pix and posts!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Wood pics....


some are cool! Logger nates drop impressed me! 

seems some are wood pix, and some are woods pix!

i like both

in line with the forum's theme... we burned up some of that oak drop scrounged other day. it got bit wet in the rains, but nbd, dumped wheelbarrow, out went the rain water and out went the wood. gathered some dry, soon had a nice fire going in LR... and after that damp firewood not an issue... i started it carefully today, other day i had to restart it... lol 

earlier today


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had it going all afternoon n evening... still going. but now i have it more so at idle. as in dif room

just a few minutes ago... 1/2 oak drop scrounge and 1/'2 some of the less seasoned stix... oak n oak mixes well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey guys. * -26 *on the house today and others around had as low as *-35*. I saw *-28* in the car.
> 
> Quiet weekend. Was planning on having a few cousins up but one of them had covid exposure yesterday so we chose to postpone....probably better anyhow because I wanted to take her husband ice fishing which frankly isn't all that enjoyable in deep subzero. I have a lot of indoor projects to catch up on anyhow.


numerous words come to mind to describe those kind of temps! warm is not one of them! lol... and to think the QB and i were agreeing today...'_Gzz-42 and a bit windy, it's cold out!' _

your temps are hard to imagine. i know i have never been outside in air that cold! even at 42 today on my bike ride i double layered up and had a full face mask on, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah its getting rough seems like it's everywhere. I try to just keep to myself in my bay at work and have as little contact as possible. My wife has lupus and I do my best to try and keep her safe. -35 is no joke better check your glycol level in your equipment that's pretty cold for most antifreeze. Hope your having a good evening Steve


sounds like temps calling for a good engine/oil heater... even 0w10 will crank slowly in temps like that....


----------



## mountainguyed67

MMG said:


> I had one like that. Got it at a Yard sale for $15 in the early 90s. I was told it was made in the 50s.



I was told this was made about 1963, by a now retired small engine mechanic. He remembered them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> heh i'm not complaining. its a friendly, laid bck place to talk whatever, occasionally firewood comes up as we all like it, that's all.




i scrounged up a cool little folding table the other day, couple days ago... while on bike ride. had to have it! a lil Melody Tunes guitar in need of a string... and a couple stuffed farm animals. one a fat horse! i really like the lil kiddie table. slick press-in folding leg locks. had a small rip one corner area. some HD clear shipping tape made it as good as new! well, imo... and has the right theme. Toy story... so got me a cowboy on it... and he has the right name...


just a lil scrounge... firewood intended (maybe) items table splitting, tools and some PPE cutting, patio grilling and sudz setting. looks like a workbench to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Just to keep us off topic. Lol. Scrounged up a pair of old kids skis and made a Smitty sled for ice fishing. Hope to get a chance to try it out next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


slick! pun intended... thanks for posting it up... looks good! functional, too.... 

clever idea


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Trying to finish up all my wood cutting chores before tax season starts in a week and a half. Went up to about 30 F today and is supposed to turn colder for a while, so figured I get the saw work mostly done.
> 
> Went back to the Fish and Game club and finished bucking up the large stem on that Ash tree.
> 
> That MOFO Hybrid pulls real nice, even when the 28" bar was fully buried in that crotch. Can't ask for more than that! That saw broke in very nicely!
> 
> My 15 year old Grandson came along to help me out (the wood goes to them). I filled the trailer again, and there is one or two more loads still there! I didn't even take the big stuff yet!


hi MM - your grandson almost blends in....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> I agree brufab ! If you don’t keep us up to date I’ll drive to Michigan and find someone big enough to whoop you!


 that'll get u a free vacation at the AS Banned Camp!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Got the first step of my chili done tonight. I'll let this rest tonight in the cold garage and add the beans tomorrow night and simmer for a couple hours until the beans are tender.View attachment 958000
> My wife kindly entered me in a chili competition at her employer. She works for a well known brat company from WI. There are 5 food scientists from there who are going to be competing against me plus a chef or two, she wasn't sure. I'm probably screwed.


i dunno - looks pretty good to me...  don't sweat it... you only gotta impress the judges!!! lol

chili cook-offs are big deal events down here... i like it. meat n beans. meat only. beans only...

keep us posted...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Hopefully no one is offended if I don’t “like” some of your post, hard for me to stay caught up at times. Then sometimes I read current post first and then start going back and reading older ones, kinda of like reading the end of the book first, lol.
> Had some crazy temperature swings for awhile but pretty stable now. Around 10 at night and 30’s during the day mostly. Burned about 2 1/2 cords so far. Snowed a couple inches today, little over 2’ on the ground. Was have nice sunny summers but LOTS of cloudy days in the winter, been getting some sun lately, sure niceView attachment 958003
> View attachment 958004


 uh-huh! i'd say winter has set in for you, Ln! thx for the pix. winter knocking on our door, too...
currently 36 and 


note the snowflake? off current weather site for here... with this notation;

Rain and snow showers...


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Got the first step of my chili done tonight. I'll let this rest tonight in the cold garage and add the beans tomorrow night and simmer for a couple hours until the beans are tender.View attachment 958000
> My wife kindly entered me in a chili competition at her employer. She works for a well known brat company from WI. There are 5 food scientists from there who are going to be competing against me plus a chef or two, she wasn't sure. I'm probably screwed.


Rootin for ya Lee. We're makin chili tonite.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> James, how old are you, I'm guessing the guys are hearing that it was an old saw and it was a long time ago, and they think you're as old as they are lol. I'm guessing 35-45?
> This is what I was picturing.
> View attachment 957993
> View attachment 957995
> 
> 
> View attachment 957996


I missed your post yesterday. I went to bed at 9:00, so that ought to tell you something (lol). I'm 62 and he had the saw when I was in my late teens.


----------



## Vtrombly

turnkey4099 said:


> I load mine with 4-6 limb sections at a time. Haul the limbs home, set up next to where I am piling. Beats cutting in the field then having to pick up the small rounds, load and pick them up to unload and then pick them up again to pile.;


If ever get more property to warrant one I'm definitely getting a tractor to help with the wood work.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like temps calling for a good engine/oil heater... even 0w10 will crank slowly in temps like that....
> View attachment 958018


I work with CO2 lasers at work which have outdoor chillers on them they have freeze protection that cycles every 20 minutes but they still have Glycol in with the deionized water. What most people do not realize is that most vehicle and equipment antifreeze is not rated for below -20 -25 after that you have to add additional glycol to increase the protection. They make a turkey baster looking tool that when you suck the fluid into it has a ball that measures the glycol level and you can go to the included chart to read the level of protection. Cheap insurance to make sure your equipment is not damaged in deep cold.


----------



## JustJeff

Hydrometer. You could also baste a turkey with one but I keep it in the toolbox. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

Something similar to this. 3.99 Amazon 
Base protection 50/50 mix -34 degrees F with ethylene glycol
Base protection -26 degrees F with propylene glycol
Most name brand Prestone always uses ethyl glycol. Its when you get into the budget brands that I would be skeptical. Also I'm not sure what's in Dexcool and some of the car manufactures brands of coolant probably have to look up the safety data sheets for your brand of coolant and go from there. Keep in mind that even in -25 the wind chill factored in could still cause the ethyl glycol to freeze. It could be best to move the vehicle or equipment out of the wind.


----------



## Lee192233

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i dunno - looks pretty good to me...  don't sweat it... you only gotta impress the judges!!! lol
> 
> chili cook-offs are big deal events down here... i like it. meat n beans. meat only. beans only...
> 
> keep us posted...


Thanks! It's hard to find "chili" without noodles here in WI. I'm even using 3 different kinds of dried chiles from the local Latino market. 


farmer steve said:


> Rootin for ya Lee. We're makin chili tonite.


Thank you, Steve. I think I may have a slim chance. 

I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

VERY off topic here but passed a major milestone in a lifelong dream. I soloed Wed. last week. I was hoping to get my private pilot checkride done before I turn 50 (WTF happened to the years?!) later this spring. But I'll get there before mid-summer.
The landing was a little long because I didn't have my CFI (extra weight) and if you notice the windsock, I had about a 3kt tailwind. But I didn't bounce or balloon nor did I slew sideways on touchdown. Directional control was maintained at all times.


----------



## bob kern

WetBehindtheEar said:


> VERY off topic here but passed a major milestone in a lifelong dream. I soloed Wed. last week. I was hoping to get my private pilot checkride done before I turn 50 (WTF happened to the years?!) later this spring. But I'll get there before mid-summer.
> The landing was a little long because I didn't have my CFI (extra weight) and if you notice the windsock, I had about a 3kt tailwind. But I didn't bounce or balloon nor did I slew sideways on touchdown. Directional control was maintained at all times.


Good for you!!!


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> numerous words come to mind to describe those kind of temps! warm is not one of them! lol... and to think the QB and i were agreeing today...'_Gzz-42 and a bit windy, it's cold out!' _
> 
> your temps are hard to imagine. i know i have never been outside in air that cold! even at 42 today on my bike ride i double layered up and had a full face mask on, too...


I ride my bike to work year-round and invariably end up with some (less than 10, really) bitterly cold commutes.
I wear a ski helmet & goggles, layer a good fleece jacket under a windbreaker and double cross country ski tights, booties and hand warmers in the lobster claw mittens.
And having a beard is the cat's pajamas... I don't even feel the wind.


----------



## MustangMike

Glad I did the chainsaw work yesterday when it was about 30F, it is now 5F (-15C).

You guys better slow down the posts after tax season starts, or I'm going to have to skip pages!


----------



## bob kern

WetBehindtheEar said:


> VERY off topic here but passed a major milestone in a lifelong dream. I soloed Wed. last week. I was hoping to get my private pilot checkride done before I turn 50 (WTF happened to the years?!) later this spring. But I'll get there before mid-summer.
> The landing was a little long because I didn't have my CFI (extra weight) and if you notice the windsock, I had about a 3kt tailwind. But I didn't bounce or balloon nor did I slew sideways on touchdown. Directional control was maintained at all times.


Just got to the video. Looked like a seasoned veteran to me!!


----------



## rarefish383

A week or so ago I posted the pic of some Chestnut Oak that dry rotted from the inside, with the caption, what wood is this? By the way, it burns like crap. It actually BURNS but little heat and kind of slow. Here are a couple pics of healthy Chestnut Oals from the same section of woods. First pic is repeat of the old post. The oval pointed leaves are the Chestnut Oak.


----------



## rarefish383

Oops, got my pics mixed up. The one on the truck is the dead dry rotted one.


----------



## rarefish383

WetBehindtheEar said:


> VERY off topic here but passed a major milestone in a lifelong dream. I soloed Wed. last week. I was hoping to get my private pilot checkride done before I turn 50 (WTF happened to the years?!) later this spring. But I'll get there before mid-summer.
> The landing was a little long because I didn't have my CFI (extra weight) and if you notice the windsock, I had about a 3kt tailwind. But I didn't bounce or balloon nor did I slew sideways on touchdown. Directional control was maintained at all times.


Congrats. One of my hunting buddies got his private license about two years ago. He and his wife are moving to a lake front in NH. Now he's working on a float license.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks! It's hard to find "chili" without noodles here in WI. I'm even using 3 different kinds of dried chiles from the local Latino market.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I think I may have a slim chance.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how I do.


never heard of chili with noodles! so i googled it - most just looks like modded spaghetti to me.... lol 

i am more inclined to think of noodles as in wide egg noodles in a soup... as in this pix of dinner last nite... last of the holiday's homemade turkey soups...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WetBehindtheEar said:


> VERY off topic here but passed a major milestone in a lifelong dream. I soloed Wed. last week. I was hoping to get my private pilot checkride done before I turn 50 (WTF happened to the years?!) later this spring. But I'll get there before mid-summer.
> The landing was a little long because I didn't have my CFI (extra weight) and if you notice the windsock, I had about a 3kt tailwind. But I didn't bounce or balloon nor did I slew sideways on touchdown. Directional control was maintained at all times.


CONGRATS! signed off as Safe For Solo is definitely an accomplishment! I can remember my first time signed off... '_safe for solo!'_

a couple of thoughts to help you with your flying career.._.

1) any landing u can walk away from, is a good one!

2) there are old pilots... and there are bold pilots. but there are no old, bold pilots! _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I ride my bike to work year-round and invariably end up with some (less than 10, really) bitterly cold commutes.
> I wear a ski helmet & goggles, layer a good fleece jacket under a windbreaker and double cross country ski tights, booties *and hand warmers in the lobster claw mittens.*
> And having a beard is the cat's pajamas... I don't even feel the wind.


could have used some. kept making fists with my hands, vs fingers in glove fingers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Glad I did the chainsaw work yesterday when it was about 30F, it is now 5F (-15C).
> 
> You guys better slow down the posts after tax season starts, or I'm going to have to skip pages!


i am worried about it come Monday if i go out of town this weekend... lol

do i just give everyone a Like?

or read for content and theme continuity?... 

issue being:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Glad I did the chainsaw work yesterday when it was about 30F, it is now 5F (-15C).
> 
> *You guys better slow down the posts after tax season starts, or I'm going to have to skip pages!*


kinda thinking maybe it has become the Good Afternoon check-in thread... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Congrats. One of my hunting buddies got his private license about two years ago. He and his wife are moving to a lake front in NH. Now he's working on a float license.


water and hard surface... two worlds apart!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

finally... caught up for the moment


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> CONGRATS! signed off as Safe For Solo is definitely an accomplishment! I can remember my first time signed off... '_safe for solo!'_
> 
> a couple of thoughts to help you with your flying career.._.
> 
> 1) any landing u can walk away from, is a good one!
> 
> 2) there are old pilots... and there are bold pilots. but there are no old, bold pilots! _



And 3) Most useless things Altitude above you and landing strip behind you.


----------



## old CB

Got a nice scrounge yesterday. Was in town and happened to see a bucket truck with the operator removing a honey locust. Circled around the block and pulled up to ask, "You want to get rid of any big wood?" After a brief confab, the guy in the bucket said come back around 3 and you can have it all. Sweet!

The crew was done & gone when I returned. Green honey locust--that stuff is heavy! They left it in big pieces. (Actually, I prefer big stuff when processing.) Just rolling the trunk rounds up the tailgate ramp onto my trailer was quite a job. Had to noodle in half a couple of chunks that I could not budge otherwise. Was late and I was thoroughly done when I got home, so I unloaded this morning. And then returned to get a pickup-load of limbs. 

Did I mention it was heavy? Kept thinking I might look for more later today, but my weary ass is parked next to a warm fire right now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

^Nice scrounge!


----------



## Vtrombly

old CB said:


> Got a nice scrounge yesterday. Was in town and happened to see a bucket truck with the operator removing a honey locust. Circled around the block and pulled up to ask, "You want to get rid of any big wood?" After a brief confab, the guy in the bucket said come back around 3 and you can have it all. Sweet!
> 
> The crew was done & gone when I returned. Green honey locust--that stuff is heavy! They left it in big pieces. (Actually, I prefer big stuff when processing.) Just rolling the trunk rounds up the tailgate ramp onto my trailer was quite a job. Had to noodle in half a couple of chunks that I could not budge otherwise. Was late and I was thoroughly done when I got home, so I unloaded this morning. And then returned to get a pickup-load of limbs.
> 
> Did I mention it was heavy? Kept thinking I might look for more later today, but my weary ass is parked next to a warm fire right now.
> View attachment 958194
> View attachment 958195
> View attachment 958196
> View attachment 958197


That's a nice scrounge CB honey locust burns nice and that's a decent amount of wood right there.


----------



## Billhook

rarefish383 said:


> Congrats. One of my hunting buddies got his private license about two years ago. He and his wife are moving to a lake front in NH. Now he's working on a float license.


Now that is the kind of talk I like to hear whilst discussing firewood!
My father flew Wellington and Warwick bombers in the war and he trained in Canada at Edmonton then went down to Pensacola and flew Catalinas. I did my PPL in 1978 and father always said that you are not a proper pilot until you have flown a seaplane. So in 1991 I set off to Jack Browns Seaplane base in Kissimmee, Florida and had a lot of fun on the water. Several things were new to me. Chuck Brown asked me to turn downwind while we were water taxiing into a strong headwind. I applied full right rudder but the wind was too strong for the rudders on the floats of the Piper Cub.
He showed me how to do it by applying full throttle, which lifted the nose out of the water a bit and moved the centre of buoyancy back which in turn meant that the wind now blew the tail round to downwind!
Later as I was becoming a little too cocky with my abilities, we were flying over a small lake and he said "Do y'all think you can put her down in there" I said sure and put the Cub down in the lake perfectly. Easy as the floats act like ABS on the water. Must have had that cocky look on my face when Chuck said "That was real nice, a real nice landing, but had y'all thought about how you are going to get out of here?!"
I looked around and there was no way that there was room for a straight take off. I said " Well you got me there Chuck, I suppose I shall have to pay for the recovery truck!" 
He just smiled and said "Watch this" Then proceeded to do a circular take off on the lake gathering speed then onto one float before turning into wind at a good speed.
Whilst in Kissimmee I met Lee Lauderback of the Stallion 51 When you gain your water wings this is your next mission!

I was in heaven mentally and physically. If I had to go to war in 1943 then a Mustang would be the plane I would fly.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I missed your post yesterday. I went to bed at 9:00, so that ought to tell you something (lol). I'm 62 and he had the saw when I was in my late teens.


, I knew you were a youngster lol. Not sure why I thought you were younger, but I was sure in my mind you were .


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> Ive noticed that the scrounge thread always has a hunting element to it  hunting for wood and hunting for food


The common factor is being outside and interacting with nature on some level!


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> never heard of chili with noodles! so i googled it - most just looks like modded spaghetti to me.... lol
> 
> i am more inclined to think of noodles as in wide egg noodles in a soup... as in this pix of dinner last nite... last of the holiday's homemade turkey soups...
> View attachment 958180


I don’t know why, but that’s called Cincinnati Chili. We were out in Oklahoma and a got a plate. It was about the best concoction of my favorite foods I ever had. Pasta, Chili, Italian sausage and Andouille sausage. Man was it good.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a few loads in before dark this evening. I think the cold screwed up the timing on the flash because I couldn't get a good pic by the end.


----------



## Lee192233

rarefish383 said:


> I don’t know why, but that’s called Cincinnati Chili. We were out in Oklahoma and a got a plate. It was about the best concoction of my favorite foods I ever had. Pasta, Chili, Italian sausage and Andouille sausage. Man was it good.


In Wisconsin chili is ground beef, tomato sauce, chili powder and macaroni noodles served with oyster crackers. Ok but kinda blah.


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> We have been logging a place for firewood that has mostly dead and dying lodgepole pine, most are small and very limby, usually only get about one 25’ log with a 4” top so a bigger tree is a real treat. I could see a taller tree sticking up above the others a ways away so me and the hydraulic chainsaw went after it to try and stop the small tree burn outView attachment 958006
> Joy has returned for a moment
> 
> It was a 26 incher!View attachment 958011
> Almost didn’t fit in the processor, lol



But Nate , if you cut pine into firewood yours and your neighbors chimlee will catch on fire and burn your other neighbors house down


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> , I knew you were a youngster lol. Not sure why I thought you were younger, but I was sure in my mind you were .


I wish I was. I'd do some things differently and I wouldn't ache as much (lol).


----------



## bob kern

Got a little free scrounge courtesy of the Morgan county road dept. wildly varying lengths of course- standard protocol! 14-30 “ lol


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> But Nate , if you cut pine into firewood yours and your neighbors chimlee will catch on fire and burn your other neighbors house down


We just sell it to other people, getting too crowded anyway

Lodgepole pine is my favorite firewood, well besides spruce


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> We just sell it to other people, getting too crowded anyway
> 
> Lodgepole pine is my favorite firewood, well besides spruce


How are they different to burn?


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> How are they different to burn?


Lodgepole seems to put out more heat, and once it gets to coal stage stays that way longer than any wood I’ve tried, so fire doesn’t go out if we are away for awhile. But do get more ash build up in the stove quicker. Spruce burns more evenly and cleaner with less ash buildup, but not as hot and shorter burn times. Both very nice to work with, easy splitting, not too heavy and usually not many limbs.


----------



## Logger nate

I do have to be careful with lodgepole, in our stove anyway, can get too hot pretty quick if I leave it turned up too long, like just a few minutes. Red fir isn’t that way, most times I can leave stove (pacific energy) turned up all way and never get into the danger zone. Spruce is kinda in the middle.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Lodgepole pine is my favorite firewood, well besides spruce



Lodgepole is popular here too, except almost everybody calls it Tamarack. Apparently it was misidentified long ago, there’s even a Tamarack Lodge surrounded by lodgepole. That’s near Tamarack Ridge and Tamarack Creek, but no tamarack around whatsoever.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> But do get more ash build up in the stove quicker.



The biggest reason people here like lodgepole is it hardly leaves any ash. I haven’t heard of anyone burning spruce, so we can’t make that comparison. There’s hardly any spruce here.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Logger nate said:


> We just sell it to other people, getting too crowded anyway
> 
> Lodgepole pine is my favorite firewood, well besides spruce


About 1\2 of what a burn every year is lodge pole. I go up to the mountains every year and cut standing beetle kill.
It is a good firewood for out west.


----------



## Logger nate

3000 FPS said:


> About 1\2 of what a burn every year is lodge pole. I go up to the mountains every year and cut standing beatle kill.
> It is a good firewood for out west.


You use that goose neck trailer with the big winch on the front don’t you?


----------



## 3000 FPS

Logger nate said:


> You use that goose neck trailer with the big winch on the front don’t you?


That was with my BIL and he likes to get those big spruce trees. That was his rig. I have the saws for that so I did all the felling and then rigging the cable on the ground so he could winch the logs up. He is older than I am. 
When I go for lodge pole I go with just my wife so I do most of the work by myself.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I do have to be careful with lodgepole, in our stove anyway, can get too hot pretty quick if I leave it turned up too long, like just a few minutes. Red fir isn’t that way, most times I can leave stove (pacific energy) turned up all way and never get into the danger zone. Spruce is kinda in the middle.


What size firebox do you have.
How hot does yours get and where do you have the temp gauge at.
I left mine go too long last night. Went out and grabbed 3 smaller rounds of hard maple(about 3") that was cut this fall and put it on top. It took a while, but it cooled down so the inside wasn't glowing red. Nice the way the Pacific Energy stoves baffle system is set up so it can heat up and expand at a different rate than the rest of the unit.


----------



## djg james

Last couple of days we've been single digits over night and only in the teens during the day. Kind of could for the Midwest. So, I've been mixing in a piece of Hedge in with my Oak. Every now and then, I get a whiff of smoke from down drafts and it smells like BBQ. Anyone ever smoke meat with Hedge. I just ate, but I'm craving BBQ now.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> Lodgepole is popular here too, except almost everybody calls it Tamarack. Apparently it was misidentified long ago, there’s even a Tamarack Lodge surrounded by lodgepole. That’s near Tamarack Ridge and Tamarack Creek, but no tamarack around whatsoever.


Maybe it is tamarack if there’s no ash, lol. Tamarack is considered the best firewood by most people around here. We have a few around but not much. I’ve heard other people say it doesn’t have much ash too, not sure what their comparing it to but I know in our stove ash builds up much quicker with lodgepole.


----------



## Logger nate

3000 FPS said:


> That was with my BIL and he likes to get those big spruce trees. That was his rig. I have the saws for that so I did all the felling and then rigging the cable on the ground so he could winch the logs up. He is older than I am.
> When I go for lodge pole I go with just my wife so I do most of the work by myself.


Oh ok, I wasn’t sure, looked like a nice set up. My buddy is always trying to get the biggest loads and biggest trees, I told him I was thinking about getting a smaller pickup, less work and can go more often that way, lol.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Logger nate said:


> Oh ok, I wasn’t sure, looked like a nice set up. My buddy is always trying to get the biggest loads and biggest trees, I told him I was thinking about getting a smaller pickup, less work and can go more often that way, lol.


That sounds just like my BIL. The only thing is He does not have any saws big enough for big trees.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> What size firebox do you have.
> How hot does yours get and where do you have the temp gauge at.
> I left mine go too long last night. Went out and grabbed 3 smaller rounds of hard maple(about 3") that was cut this fall and put it on top. It took a while, but it cooled down so the inside wasn't glowing red. Nice the way the Pacific Energy stoves baffle system is set up so it can heat up and expand at a different rate than the rest of the unit.


I’m not sure, it’s this one
You can see temp gauge on pipe about a foot up. It’s a double wall non insulated pipe there, if gauge gets much above 500 it starts smelling kinda like cat pee, smells hot, lol.
Sure like the stove though, seems very well made and works great, really like the glass in the door.


----------



## bob kern

Logger nate said:


> I’m not sure, it’s this oneView attachment 958290
> You can see temp gauge on pipe about a foot up. It’s a double wall non insulated pipe there, if gauge gets much above 500 it starts smelling kinda like cat pee, smells hot, lol.
> Sure like the stove though, seems very well made and works great, really like the glass in the door.


I started running two gauges on mine. As long as they are close to each other I assume all is well. Got to thinking one day if you only had one gauge you would not know if it failed. The safety net was worth the eight bucks. I usually burn between 400 and 600.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I’m not sure, it’s this oneView attachment 958290
> You can see temp gauge on pipe about a foot up. It’s a double wall non insulated pipe there, if gauge gets much above 500 it starts smelling kinda like cat pee, smells hot, lol.
> Sure like the stove though, seems very well made and works great, really like the glass in the door.


From what I know the PA line of stoves only come in three sizes; small, medium, and large. Ours is the medium.
We like the window too, although ours has some fancy cast on the glass so you can't see as much of the flame.
I have the gauge on the top left about where the middle of your pan on the left is. Mine will get up to 675 when it's real hot, it was higher last night , when the baffle is glowing red its a bit too hot . Normal range is 350-650.


----------



## bob kern

We use a grandpa bear fisher. Took 3 men, a boy, a team of horses and most of our local national guard troops to get in on the house!!!! Worth it tho. I can’t imagine ever needing another one as heavy built as it is. Even below zero, our furnace has not ran since except for scheduled exercising of the system. Push that big thing to 600 for a while and you will be hot!


----------



## 3000 FPS

I have 2 gauges on my stove and are the magnetic type that sit on top of the stove. I run the stove between 400 and 500 degrees. I have double checked them with a laser heat thermometer, and they are fairly accurate. 
That temp is more than enough to cook me out of the house.


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> rigging the cable on the ground so he could winch the logs up.



You were yarding?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Maybe it is tamarack



The Forest Service calls it lodgepole, searches show it as lodgepole.


----------



## djg james

That's one of the things I would change if I was younger (known better). I would have put in a stove like yours or an OWB. But firewood wasn't as accessible back then for me and my BIL and Dad both put in Heatilators, so that's what I did. I don't think putting in fireplaces as a heat source was really a thing around back then. They were installed mainly for aesthetics. Now new homes have gas fireplaces put in. Mine keeps the main room warm, but that's about it. Furnace still runs and you have to throw in a couple of pieces every couple of hours.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> You were yarding?


Yes I guess you can call it that. I just know it is hard trying to maneuver those big logs in place.


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> Yes I guess you can call it that.



You had the log hanging from a suspended cable on a pulley?


----------



## djg james

3000 FPS said:


> That sounds just like my BIL. The only thing is He does not have any saws big enough for big trees.


Same as my BIL when we used to cut firewood with him. My Dad would drop the trees with the old Sear's saw (20" B&C) and my BIL would immediately go after the trunk with his little saw. He always wanted the best firewood. Would have made more sense to use his little saw on limbing and pulling brush. We would have gotten done quicker.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> From what I know the PA line of stoves only come in three sizes; small, medium, and large. Ours is the medium.
> We like the window too, although ours has some fancy cast on the glass so you can't see as much of the flame.
> I have the gauge on the top left about where the middle of your pan on the left is. Mine will get up to 675 when it's real hot, it was higher last night , when the baffle is glowing red its a bit too hot . Normal range is 350-650.


Ok, guess ours is medium? I moved thermometer to stove top where pan was, was reading 350 on pipe, on stove top 550. So stinky lodgepole turbo temp was actually around 750-800 . Our thermometer says “stove pipe thermometer” on it and shows 225-475 as best operation, 475+ too hot.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> The Forest Service calls it lodgepole, searches show it as lodgepole.


Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lodgepole.

This is a blaze on a foot trail.





Here we are building a table, it shows how thin the bark is.


----------



## bob kern

Logger nate said:


> Ok, guess ours is medium? I moved thermometer to stove top where pan was, was reading 350 on pipe, on stove top 550. So stinky lodgepole turbo temp was actually around 750-800 . Our thermometer says “stove pipe thermometer” on it and shows 225-475 as best operation, 475+ too hot.


Yes they all vary on max temp. It also changes quite a bit the higher up on the pipe you put it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> You had the log hanging from a suspended cable on a pulley?


No. I would fall the tree and then buck it up in 7ft lengths. I would then put a steel cable around it and the BIL would winch it to the ramps on his trailer. I would then disconnect that cable which was an extension and hook the cable on to the middle of the log coming from his winch. I would have to make sure the log was lined up to hit his trailer ramps evenly so it would go up without falling off. 
This is the BIL standing on one the logs.


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> No. I would fall the tree and then buck it up in 7ft lengths. I would then put a steel cable around it and the BIL would winch it to the ramps on his trailer. I would then disconnect that cable which was an extension and hook the cable on to the middle of the log coming from his winch. I would have to make sure the log was lined up to hit his trailer ramps evenly so it would go up without falling off.
> This is the BIL standing on one the logs.
> View attachment 958317



Yeah, that’s not yarding then.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yeah, that’s not yarding then.


Yea I was not sure what yarding was. 
I just know it is a lot of work and a pain in the but getting those logs up on that trailer. 
But he does get a little more than 1 cord of wood out each one of those trees we fall. That always amazes me.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> You had the log hanging from a suspended cable on a pulley?


That would be skyline yarding


mountainguyed67 said:


> Yeah, that’s not yarding then.


Just yarding can mean dragging a log on the ground with a cable.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Ok, guess ours is medium? I moved thermometer to stove top where pan was, was reading 350 on pipe, on stove top 550. So stinky lodgepole turbo temp was actually around 750-800 . Our thermometer says “stove pipe thermometer” on it and shows 225-475 as best operation, 475+ too hot.


Looks like a medium to me too, but pictures can be, well you know...
Does the baffle get red when it's that high.
Ours doesn't say pipe on it, so I figured it may be illegal to put it on the pipe .
I actually have a security brand double walled pipe that has slits/vents/holes(?) in the top and the bottom of it, I got that to let more of the heat out of the pipe into the house. If you put your hand near the slits on the top of the pipe, you can feel the flow of heat out of there, so I'm guessing it does help. Since our place is a doublewide and code is double walled , I figured this would be the best route to utilize the heat as a single wall would without breaking code and making the pipe safer for kids.


bob kern said:


> Yes they all vary on max temp. It also changes quite a bit the higher up on the pipe you put it.


Yep, ours says about 275-575 for the burn zone. When I first installed it I was trying not to go over that, I learned real quick that it would go over it with a good sized load even with the damper shut down. One time I had it loaded up with a bunch of smaller locust branches that were real crispy dry, man did it get going quick, and hot. Most times when it's below 30 if and I have a nice coal bed, then I fill it with a nice load of locust, let it rip for 12-14min, the stove will be up to 500, then I shut the damper and it will go up to 600, higher if it's colder outside like now.


----------



## MustangMike

Never got above 15F today and is now back in single digits.

Delivered the load of wood to my daughter, and the 15 year old grandson helped unload.

The stuff in the middle is Red Maple that I got from my brother's house, with Ash on both sides. There is more Ash in the front and in the back of the house. I split a little bit of it with the X-27, some got stacked and some went inside.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> That would be skyline yarding
> 
> Just yarding can mean dragging a log on the ground with a cable.



Aha. I’d only heard it the way I said.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a medium to me too, but pictures can be, well you know...
> Does the baffle get red when it's that high.
> Ours doesn't say pipe on it, so I figured it may be illegal to put it on the pipe .
> I actually have a security brand double walled pipe that has slits/vents/holes(?) in the top and the bottom of it, I got that to let more of the heat out of the pipe into the house. If you put your hand near the slits on the top of the pipe, you can feel the flow of heat out of there, so I'm guessing it does help. Since our place is a doublewide and code is double walled , I figured this would be the best route to utilize the heat as a single wall would without breaking code and making the pipe safer for kids.
> 
> Yep, ours says about 275-575 for the burn zone. When I first installed it I was trying not to go over that, I learned real quick that it would go over it with a good sized load even with the damper shut down. One time I had it loaded up with a bunch of smaller locust branches that were real crispy dry, man did it get going quick, and hot. Most times when it's below 30 if and I have a nice coal bed, then I fill it with a nice load of locust, let it rip for 12-14min, the stove will be up to 500, then I shut the damper and it will go up to 600, higher if it's colder outside like now.


Yeah I always wondered how you ran your stove at those temps without being too hot in the house, lol. Sounds like we run about the same. Yes when ours gets “stinky” hot the baffle starts to turn red. I thought we had the same stove (close anyway) but wasn’t sure. Sounds like similar pipe also. Ours is a kind of double wall with hole’s in outside layer at the base but no holes further up. Stove and pipe where in the house when we bought it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> That would be skyline yarding



I might have already told this here. last year there was a tree crew working in the previous year’s burn scar, removing dead oak from a small ravine. They had the skyline with logs hanging on it, but two guys were pushing them up to the road by hand while walking up the hill. I don’t know if they didn’t know the rest, or didn’t have a winch, or another cable and snatch block. It was on a backroad, and they had traffic stopped briefly.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Lodgepole is popular here too, except almost everybody calls it Tamarack. Apparently it was misidentified long ago, there’s even a Tamarack Lodge surrounded by lodgepole. That’s near Tamarack Ridge and Tamarack Creek, but no tamarack around whatsoever.


I believe they are actually different trees all together. 
id love to find some around here but don’t think it is available.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> I believe they are actually different trees all together.



I thought that was apparent in my post you quoted.

I haven’t seen lodgepole below 6,500 feet elevation, and it’s uncommon that low.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Lodgepole.
> 
> This is a blaze on a foot trail.
> View attachment 958311
> 
> View attachment 958309
> 
> 
> Here we are building a table, it shows how thin the bark is.
> View attachment 958310


Is that the D i c k Foster shitter?


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> Is that the **** Foster shitter?



I didn’t know one was named after him, ha! This is the south toilet at Ershim Lake.

The forum did right blurring out his name like it’s a bad word.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> In Wisconsin chili is ground beef, tomato sauce, chili powder and macaroni noodles served with oyster crackers. Ok but kinda blah.





Billhook said:


> Now that is the kind of talk I like to hear whilst discussing firewood!


2 am 3 more pages, not sure i am going to make it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> The biggest reason people here like lodgepole is it hardly leaves any ash. I haven’t heard of anyone burning spruce, so we can’t make that comparison. There’s hardly any spruce here.


well, oak sure does!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, oak sure does!
> View attachment 958362
> 
> View attachment 958364



Yes! We also use the same type bucket.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Last couple of days we've been single digits over night and only in the teens during the day. Kind of could for the Midwest. So, I've been mixing in a piece of Hedge in with my Oak. Every now and then, I get a whiff of smoke from down drafts and it smells like BBQ. Anyone ever smoke meat with Hedge. * I just ate, but I'm craving BBQ now.*


we stopped at our fav bbq joint last Sunday on way home... some of the Best In Texas! made a good sliced beef sam couple days later with what was left...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes! We also use the same type bucket.


lol, i posted it on another thread few days back. and someone there said the same thing! maybe a popular pail for ash n cinders...

i have had exp removing ash next day with a plastic bucket... lol ! only once! it's steel for me... even if few days old! cleaned it out tonite b4 firing it up... same bucket


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t know one was named after him, ha! This is the south toilet at Ershim Lake.
> 
> The forum did right blurring out his name like it’s a bad word.


That’s the one. You told me to name it for donating it.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Never got above 15F today and is now back in single digits.
> 
> Delivered the load of wood to my daughter, and the 15 year old grandson helped unload.
> 
> The stuff in the middle is Red Maple that I got from my brother's house, with Ash on both sides. There is more Ash in the front and in the back of the house. I split a little bit of it with the X-27, some got stacked and some went inside.


Love my X27 have no idea why that Wranglerstar or that Buckin Character try and down them. I have plenty of time on a 6 and 8 pound maul and wedges and splitting axes. As a younger than I am man, well a boy really, I split the wood for the house for the winter all by hand. I've learned where to hit it and the method for splitting it effectively. Here when they came out I bought one right away and have used the heck out of it. I can tell you it works better than a maul. I have never broke the handle like these clowns have suggested, and even if you somehow did it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, oak sure does!
> View attachment 958362
> 
> View attachment 958364


I'm going to have to get some of that grate material for mine that's a good idea hot coals keep falling through my log stand.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a medium to me too, but pictures can be, well you know...
> Does the baffle get red when it's that high.
> Ours doesn't say pipe on it, so I figured it may be illegal to put it on the pipe .
> I actually have a security brand double walled pipe that has slits/vents/holes(?) in the top and the bottom of it, I got that to let more of the heat out of the pipe into the house. If you put your hand near the slits on the top of the pipe, you can feel the flow of heat out of there, so I'm guessing it does help. Since our place is a doublewide and code is double walled , I figured this would be the best route to utilize the heat as a single wall would without breaking code and making the pipe safer for kids.
> 
> Yep, ours says about 275-575 for the burn zone. When I first installed it I was trying not to go over that, I learned real quick that it would go over it with a good sized load even with the damper shut down. One time I had it loaded up with a bunch of smaller locust branches that were real crispy dry, man did it get going quick, and hot. Most times when it's below 30 if and I have a nice coal bed, then I fill it with a nice load of locust, let it rip for 12-14min, the stove will be up to 500, then I shut the damper and it will go up to 600, higher if it's colder outside like now.


Word to the wise from a seasoned class 1a firefighter..... if your stove gets away from you, damper down slowly. He saw many times where someone dampered down all at once in a panic and the pipe imploded and split leaving the roaring flue with all the air it needed to burn the house down! I will add that most of us burn properly so there is not much in our flue to burn. I brush mine but never get much more than a coffee cup of stuff that was totally burned already anyway. Some are still learning tho and don’t understand the dangers of constantly running at low temps.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Love my X27 have no idea why that Wranglerstar or that Buckin Character try and down them.


My type of splitting is suited to the Fiskars also. A 14 lb monster maul is of no use to me as I don't have the power to swing it. I think the guys that don't like the Fiskars swing them like aunt Esther swinging her purse at Fred!





Plus the guys you listed aren't getting paid to rave about them so they don't. (And you can bet if they got some cash that the Fiskars would suddenly be the best thing ever built. I have very little use for paid advertisers like those guys.)


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> My type of splitting is suited to the Fiskars also. A 14 lb monster maul is of no use to me as I don't have the power to swing it. I think the guys that don't like the Fiskars swing them like aunt Esther swinging her purse at Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the guys you listed aren't getting paid to rave about them so they don't. (And you can bet if they got some cash that the Fiskars would suddenly be the best thing ever built. I have very little use for paid advertisers like those guys.)


Yes I fully agree haven't watched any of them since they went "big time". After these last couple years that old saying Money is the root to all evil I'm going to say it's accurate. I want an honest review of the tool so I can decide whether or not it will help me. I know the X27 works I had a ton of red oak here that I got from my SIL quite a few years ago. I had that in the shed along with the old maul I had as a kid. I hit it one time with the X27 and It was way better than the old maul saved me a ton of time and back problems on that job it definitely earned the money I payed for it.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> My type of splitting is suited to the Fiskars also. A 14 lb monster maul is of no use to me as I don't have the power to swing it. I think the guys that don't like the Fiskars swing them like aunt Esther swinging her purse at Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the guys you listed aren't getting paid to rave about them so they don't. (And you can bet if they got some cash that the Fiskars would suddenly be the best thing ever built. I have very little use for paid advertisers like those guys.)


The only use I found for a monster mall is to cut the handle off and use it for a cheater stick on a big ratchet, and throw the head in the ballest box on the tractor.


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> The only use I found for a monster mall is to cut the handle off and use it for a cheater stick on a big ratchet, and throw the head in the ballest box on the tractor.


Maybe the handle for a high lift jack too


----------



## dancan

Logger nate said:


> Oh ok, I wasn’t sure, looked like a nice set up. My buddy is always trying to get the biggest loads and biggest trees, I told him I was thinking about getting a smaller pickup, less work and can go more often that way, lol.


You need a nice minivan


----------



## MustangMike

I agree totally with the comments on the X-27, but speed and accuracy are important to getting the most out of it.

I used to split all the wood to heat my house by hand (did not get a hydro splitter till 6 years ago).

When I started, I used a traditional 8 lb wood handle maul, till one day the handle broke and the maul head bounced back at me head. Luckily, I used to box, and I slipped it, but it brushed my cheek going by. That was the last time I used one.

For years after that, I used a metal handle monster maul. Worked well, but I was young and strong.

I used someone else's X-27 once, and I went out and got one and have been using them ever since. In fact, I have 3 of them (got the last one for only $20 from someone who did not like it). I keep one up at the cabin, one at my house, and one in my truck.

I will split anything I used to split with a maul with the X-27, and it is so much lighter that I can go much longer even as I get older. I have also never broken one of their handles, so they are very tough. I never bring the hydro splitter up to the cabin, all the wood up there get split with the X-27. The Ash and Black Cherry are usually no problem, but the Sugar Maple and Black Birch can be tough if you don't wait till it dries out some and gets cold. Bad knots sometimes get noodled.


----------



## MustangMike

Vtrombly said:


> I've learned where to hit it and the method for splitting it effectively.


Yea, people try to hit the wood dead center, but if you just imagine a straight line and start closer to the edge, it improves your leverage on the wood split a lot. One you get a crack, accuracy is important, and just keep working it. I have split some huge rounds with the X-27.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Word to the wise from a seasoned class 1a firefighter..... if your stove gets away from you, damper down slowly. He saw many times where someone dampered down all at once in a panic and the pipe imploded and split leaving the roaring flue with all the air it needed to burn the house down! I will add that most of us burn properly so there is not much in our flue to burn. I brush mine but never get much more than a coffee cup of stuff that was totally burned already anyway. Some are still learning tho and don’t understand the dangers of constantly running at low temps.


I'm guessing that's on an old school setup with the damper in the pipe, mine slows airflow at the stove.
I get very little out of the chimney here too. The cap is another story, it catches fines and I have to clean it off(knock it off with a screwdriver handle). When it starts to get plugged I get a little back puffing in the house.
I figure if you burn seasoned wood and you burn it hot then you will not have the problems others have. A friend of ours from church just had a chimney fire, I'm not sure what happened, he's like 80 and has been burning for yrs. I'll ask him about it today when I see him.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Vtrombly said:


> Yes I fully agree haven't watched any of them since they went "big time". After these last couple years that old saying Money is the root to all evil I'm going to say it's accurate. I want an honest review of the tool so I can decide whether or not it will help me. I know the X27 works I had a ton of red oak here that I got from my SIL quite a few years ago. I had that in the shed along with the old maul I had as a kid. I hit it one time with the X27 and It was way better than the old maul saved me a ton of time and back problems on that job it definitely earned the money I payed for it.


That's actually one of the most misquoted verses of the Bible. Money itself is not the roof to all evil. It's the _love of money_ that is the causation of straying and evils as described in 1 Timothy 6:10. Very few youtubers are honest and even though TY has policy that makes "creators" state when their videos contain a paid advertisement even in the form of free or discounted product, it's usually stated very inconspicuously. I've watched how Wranglerstar has changed over the years and it's pretty much par for the course when those guys get big and well known. They start out by making do with what they've got but when those sponsors show up they whore themselves out. It's the path a lot of those guys go down once they go fulltime on YT. Many of their videos have 2 or even 3 self-advertisements in them, and that's not including the YT ads that interrupt every so often.

Anywho, I've had an X27 for 7 or 8 years now. If it's crotchy or knotty, the maul comes out only because the X27 head gets stuck easily in those (elm esp). Otherwise the X27 is a very efficient tool, oftentimes so efficient that I find myself choking up on the handle. I don't know what it is but I cut a standing dead tree that even the straight grained sections made the X27 bounce off of. That's hydro splitter territory now. 

One thing I need to get better at is always splitting the smaller stuff atop a big round. It usually blows through smaller stuff and buries itself in the dirt that the upper corner of the edge is chipped away on mine.


----------



## North by Northwest

Got another 3 cords of Maple to buck up once the damm snow quits fall in . I just finished plowing with the ole diesel & my son drives in with the City 10 ton with 10 8' lengths of maple from a power line blow down on Friday morning . So I fired up the backhoe & dragged them to the wood deck that I had just finished plowing . Recieved another 6 " last nite , more plowing today !


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> Love my X27 have no idea why that Wranglerstar or that Buckin Character try and down them. I have plenty of time on a 6 and 8 pound maul and wedges and splitting axes. As a younger than I am man, well a boy really, I split the wood for the house for the winter all by hand. I've learned where to hit it and the method for splitting it effectively. Here when they came out I bought one right away and have used the heck out of it. I can tell you it works better than a maul. I have never broke the handle like these clowns have suggested, and even if you somehow did it has a lifetime warranty.


Totally agree! Love my x27.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Kind of a quiet day for me today. I have a lot of housecleaning to do which I’m not looking forward to but it really needs to happen.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Bar oil is still 6.99-7.99 a gallon or so for generic and 13.99 for echo. And you stihl guys know how much your bar oil costs per gallon.


We used to be able to get the generic bar oil for 3.99-4.99 a gallon on sale


----------



## Logger nate

singinwoodwackr said:


> I believe they are actually different trees all together.
> id love to find some around here but don’t think it is available.


Nah, you don’t want tamarack, you have hardwood yard trees available in Boise valley, lol.


----------



## 3000 FPS

OH_Varmntr said:


> Anywho, I've had an X27 for 7 or 8 years now. If it's crotchy or knotty, the maul comes out only because the X27 head gets stuck easily in those (elm esp). Otherwise the X27 is a very efficient tool, oftentimes so efficient that I find myself [choking up on the handle]. I don't know what it is but I cut a standing dead tree that even the straight grained sections made the X27 bounce off of. That's hydro splitter territory now.


I have an X27 given to me that the handle was broken on. I put a wooden handle on it and made it shorter. Around 28 inches. Handles real nice at that length.


----------



## Vtrombly

3000 FPS said:


> I have an X27 given to me that the handle was broken on. I put a wooden handle on it and made it shorter. Around 28 inches. Handles real nice at that length.


They have a lifetime warranty 3000 email them they will replace no questions asked at no charge.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Yea, people try to hit the wood dead center, but if you just imagine a straight line and start closer to the edge, it improves your leverage on the wood split a lot. One you get a crack, accuracy is important, and just keep working it. I have split some huge rounds with the X-27.


Yes that was exactly my problem in the beginning once I learned to work the edges it was off to the races. I too have a hydo splitter but for allot of that stuff I'm quicker with the X27 and exercise too.


----------



## Vtrombly

OH_Varmntr said:


> That's actually one of the most misquoted verses of the Bible. Money itself is not the roof to all evil. It's the _love of money_ that is the causation of straying and evils as described in 1 Timothy 6:10. Very few youtubers are honest and even though TY has policy that makes "creators" state when their videos contain a paid advertisement even in the form of free or discounted product, it's usually stated very inconspicuously. I've watched how Wranglerstar has changed over the years and it's pretty much par for the course when those guys get big and well known. They start out by making do with what they've got but when those sponsors show up they whore themselves out. It's the path a lot of those guys go down once they go fulltime on YT. Many of their videos have 2 or even 3 self-advertisements in them, and that's not including the YT ads that interrupt every so often.
> 
> Anywho, I've had an X27 for 7 or 8 years now. If it's crotchy or knotty, the maul comes out only because the X27 head gets stuck easily in those (elm esp). Otherwise the X27 is a very efficient tool, oftentimes so efficient that I find myself choking up on the handle. I don't know what it is but I cut a standing dead tree that even the straight grained sections made the X27 bounce off of. That's hydro splitter territory now.
> 
> One thing I need to get better at is always splitting the smaller stuff atop a big round. It usually blows through smaller stuff and buries itself in the dirt that the upper corner of the edge is chipped away on mine.


Thank you for the correction. I'm a little rusty on some of my verses. Fully agree though on all you said on YT heros. I'm not sure how ignorant you have to be to send someone 500 dollars on a live chat to someone that makes over 6 figures on YT a year. You have to have no morals to trick people out of their money. To me that's disgusting and I could never do that to someone.


----------



## bob kern

Little man , little saw , BIG. Fun


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm going to just keep cutting, splitting, stacking, repeat today.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Little man , little saw , BIG. Fun


Nice. Get that little man some hearing protection so he doesn't end up like all of us growing up not knowing any better. I don't let my kids do anything remotely loud without them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> The only use I found for a monster mall is to cut the handle off and use it for a cheater stick on a big ratchet, and throw the head in the ballest box on the tractor.



That’s what my cheater pipe is, but it broke off.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> That’s the one. You told me to name it for donating it.



Now I know who you are, I didn’t know until now. I had no idea you were on this forum. That’s not yours, both of those were done by a different club. Yours is at Mallard.


----------



## old CB

MustangMike said:


> I agree totally with the comments on the X-27, but speed and accuracy are important to getting the most out of it.
> 
> I used to split all the wood to heat my house by hand (did not get a hydro splitter till 6 years ago).
> 
> When I started, I used a traditional 8 lb wood handle maul, till one day the handle broke and the maul head bounced back at me head. Luckily, I used to box, and I slipped it, but it brushed my cheek going by. That was the last time I used one.
> 
> For years after that, I used a metal handle monster maul. Worked well, but I was young and strong.
> 
> I used someone else's X-27 once, and I went out and got one and have been using them ever since. In fact, I have 3 of them (got the last one for only $20 from someone who did not like it). I keep one up at the cabin, one at my house, and one in my truck.
> 
> I will split anything I used to split with a maul with the X-27, and it is so much lighter that I can go much longer even as I get older. I have also never broken one of their handles, so they are very tough. I never bring the hydro splitter up to the cabin, all the wood up there get split with the X-27. The Ash and Black Cherry are usually no problem, but the Sugar Maple and Black Birch can be tough if you don't wait till it dries out some and gets cold. Bad knots sometimes get noodled.


Wow, Mike--your experience and mine are identical. I split entirely by hand (beginning in 1971) until about 6--8 yrs ago when I bought a splitter.

During my hand-splitting yrs I got tired of replacing handles on my maul, so I welded a steel pipe onto my maul and got years out of that arrangement. Hard on the hands, but easier than mounting a new handle every so often.

And now I have an X-27 that I use now and then . . . just to be swinging a maul. (I loaned it out last week to a buddy who said he needed to replace the handle on his maul. I said forget your wooden handle & buy a Fiskars. Think I sold him on it.)

And up at camp--I swing a maul to split my firewood.

Yeah, when you split by hand you learn every last little thing about how and where to aim for best results. One of the best things I learned long ago was how to split big rounds of elm. You slab off around the outside (blade parallel to bark) rather than trying to go thru the middle. Burned A LOT of dead elm in my day when the Dutch Elm Blight was in full flower. Enough that I didn't like elm for a long time.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Yeah, when you split by hand you learn every last little thing about how and where to aim for best results. One of the best things I learned long ago was how to split big rounds of elm. You slab off around the outside (blade parallel to bark) rather than trying to go thru the middle. Burned A LOT of dead elm in my day when the Dutch Elm Blight was in full flower. Enough that I didn't like elm for a long time.


Elm; noodle, hydraulic splitter, or bonfire material in log or round form.
It is also pretty good for cutting cookies with, and those are pretty easy to split .
I still have part of this log to "buck" up .


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Now I know who you are, I didn’t know until now. I had no idea you were on this forum. That’s not yours, both of those were done by a different club. Yours is at Mallard.



For all I know you referred me here, doh! My rememberer isn’t as good as it used to be.


----------



## Lee192233

Well, the results are in. My chili got second place out of eight chilis.  Don't feel too bad as I lost to a full time culinary chef.


----------



## Vtrombly

New second chain grinder is installed on the bench next to my Jolly Star I know this one is cheap but it is just for doing rakers so I don't have to keep changing out wheels. It should be like an assembly line from the top plate grinder to this and done.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, oak sure does!
> View attachment 958362
> 
> View attachment 958364





OH_Varmntr said:


> That's actually one of the most misquoted verses of the Bible. Money itself is not the roof to all evil. It's the _love of money_ that is the causation of straying and evils as described in 1 Timothy 6:10. Very few youtubers are honest and even though TY has policy that makes "creators" state when their videos contain a paid advertisement even in the form of free or discounted product, it's usually stated very inconspicuously. I've watched how Wranglerstar has changed over the years and it's pretty much par for the course when those guys get big and well known. They start out by making do with what they've got but when those sponsors show up they whore themselves out. It's the path a lot of those guys go down once they go fulltime on YT. Many of their videos have 2 or even 3 self-advertisements in them, and that's not including the YT ads that interrupt every so often.
> 
> I don't know what it is but I cut a standing dead tree that even the straight grained sections made the X27 bounce off of.


Black locust green and sometimes dry will bounce the x27 but another shot in the same spot usually give a busted round. Accuracy is needed but as I get older, that is a skill that is fading.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Good morning guys. Kind of a quiet day for me today. I have a lot of housecleaning to do which I’m not looking forward to but it really needs to happen.



Yep, a one person household can sure get 'trashy' unless one keeps at. I still have the housekeeper my wife used. every two weeks. I "clean" house the day before she comes. My cleaning is mostly just straightening things up and sweeping the floor.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> Well, the results are in. My chili got second place out of eight chilis.  Don't feel too bad as I lost to a full time culinary chef.


 Way to go Lee. Good job!!!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Vtrombly said:


> They have a lifetime warranty 3000 email them they will replace no questions asked at no charge.


The person who had the X27 and broke the handle got another one under the warranty. But he still had the old axe head so he gave it to me. I put a wooden handle on it. I appreciate the info though.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

turnkey4099 said:


> Black locust green and sometimes dry will bounce the x27 but another shot in the same spot usually give a busted round. Accuracy is needed but as I get older, that is a skill that is fading.


I'll have to grab a few pics of the rounds I cut as it's still right where I cut it 

She took a good 6 or more cracks as I made a line clean across and still bounced off. I knew I was beat.


----------



## bob kern

Trunk one


----------



## mountainguyed67

What happened to the Irish guy who used to post here?


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Nice. Get that little man some hearing protection so he doesn't end up like all of us growing up not knowing any better. I don't let my kids do anything remotely loud without them.


He has some stuffed in his ear canal.


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Trunk one


Looks good Bob looks solid should make some good firewood there. Lived seeing the pics with the little one sawing away.


----------



## Vtrombly

3000 FPS said:


> The person who had the X27 and broke the handle got another one under the warranty. But he still had the old axe head so he gave it to me. I put a wooden handle on it. I appreciate the info though.


My apologies I guess I assumed that you were the original owner. That makes sense now. I'm sure it still works good even with a wood handle.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> Way to go Lee. Good job!!!


Thanks Steve! It was pretty fun. I may have to do it more often.


----------



## farmer steve

bob kern said:


> Trunk one


Looking good Bob. I Stihl have 2 or 3 like that to get out. Makes lots of wood.


----------



## SS396driver

Made headway on the vanity . This old oak I believe to be white is hard as a rock . Ended up having to drill the pilot holes larger than normal to use trim screws . Slab is one of the hickory’s I milled a few years ago . Still needs one more pass on the planer .


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> Looks good Bob looks solid should make some good firewood there. Lived seeing the pics with the little one sawing away.


Well there may be another one. Little man came barreling out of the house when we got back. He’s ready to cut some more!!

trunk 2 
Loaded up


----------



## bob kern

Well I lied. Looks like I didn’t get the pic of trunk 2. That’s trunk 1 again! Lol


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Well there may be another one. Little man came barreling out of the house when we got back. He’s ready to cut some more!!
> 
> trunk 2
> Loaded up


Yeah that will do nicely. Those little skil saws are nice limbing saws I think they are similar to the USA made Poulan micros.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah that will do nicely. Those little skil saws are nice limbing saws I think they are similar to the USA made Poulan micros.


Yes I hardly notice it after lugging around the 700 and 850 all day!


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> He has some stuffed in his ear canal.


Good work Bob! The way his arm is in the pic it looks like he's trying to cover his ear.


----------



## H-Ranch

The wood pile still covers the same area, but it is getting shorter as I cut off the top.


----------



## H-Ranch

And


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Good work Bob! The way his arm is in the pic it looks like he's trying to cover his ear.


He is. He has tubes in his ears so even with plugs it is loud to him. The big ones that are like ear muffs just about fit him now. Have to start taking the plug out of his saw. He grabbed it while I was loading, flipped the switch and started yanking the rope!!


H-Ranch said:


> And
> View attachment 958626


Going to have to put sideboards on that wheelbarrow lol


----------



## MustangMike

OH_Varmntr said:


> I'll have to grab a few pics of the rounds I cut as it's still right where I cut it
> 
> She took a good 6 or more cracks as I made a line clean across and still bounced off. I knew I was beat.


That can happen sometimes. Sometimes I will rotate the round 90* and it will split, other times I flip it upside down and she splits.

I don't give up easily! My friend and I put up 22 tons on granite on the front and sides of my house (9'high). It is a mosaic pattern so basically they all had to be cut (with hammer and chisel). I learned that if you hit something hard enough, and often enough, it breaks!


----------



## MustangMike

I like using milled Hickory for the sink (this is the cabin).

I don't have a planner, and I intentionally leave some lines in.

Actually, the legs and front part of the table are Hickory, under that is some Ash, and the back part of the table is Red Oak.


----------



## Lee192233

My oldest and I replaced the recoil on my backpack sprayer this afternoon. 

I drained the gas, added some echo canned mix and ran it for ten minutes then choked it until it stalled.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> CONGRATS! signed off as Safe For Solo is definitely an accomplishment! I can remember my first time signed off... '_safe for solo!'_
> 
> a couple of thoughts to help you with your flying career.._.
> 
> 1) any landing u can walk away from, is a good one!
> 
> 2) there are old pilots... and there are bold pilots. but there are no old, bold pilots! _Ascribed to Chuck Yeager...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> CONGRATS! signed off as Safe For Solo is definitely an accomplishment! I can remember my first time signed off... '_safe for solo!'_
> 
> a couple of thoughts to help you with your flying career.._.
> 
> 1) any landing u can walk away from, is a good one!
> 
> 2) there are old pilots... and there are bold pilots. but there are no old, bold pilots! _


Quote #1 was (theoretically) ascribed to Chuck Yeager when he was a test pilot.
"Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing...if you can use the plane the next day, it was an OUTSTANDING landing." 
And I'm in no way interested in being a bold pilot. Too many stories of pilots getting behind their aircraft & entering that dreaded stall/spin on base-to-final.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> I don't have a planner



Here’s a nice one.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> I like using milled Hickory for the sink (this is the cabin).
> 
> I don't have a planner, and I intentionally leave some lines in.
> 
> Actually, the legs and front part of the table are Hickory, under that is some Ash, and the back part of the table is Red Oak.


Very nice! Don’t show my wife PLEASE!


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> That can happen sometimes. Sometimes I will rotate the round 90* and it will split, other times I flip it upside down and she splits.
> 
> I don't give up easily! My friend and I put up 22 tons on granite on the front and sides of my house (9'high). It is a mosaic pattern so basically they all had to be cut (with hammer and chisel). I learned that if you hit something hard enough, and often enough, it breaks!


The ash in my truck in that pic was tough getting in half. 5 or 6 hard swings following the natural split and you didn’t think it was gonna budge. Then the next swing and you’d get a 1/4 gap all the way across. Once halved it was easy peasy to finish off.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Going to have to put sideboards on that wheelbarrow lol


I do try to load it heavy - haven't dumped one in a while, but it does happen occasionally. I may get the 4 wheeler and trailer out tomorrow to move more per trip. And maybe a couple of involunteers to help.


----------



## JustJeff

I have a hydraulic splitter and will never give it up but I do like the fiskars. When I first got it I didn't understand what the hype was about until I learned to swing it. Swinging a maul you power through the same as with a sledgehammer. With the fiskars, it's all about the speed. Whip that baby around fast and it does all the work. I sometimes split by hand just for the joy of swinging the axe 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I do try to load it heavy - haven't dumped one in a while, but it does happen occasionally. I may get the 4 wheeler and trailer out tomorrow to move more per trip. And maybe a couple of involunteers to help.


Fixin to be voluntold are they??? Lol


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Fixin to be voluntold are they??? Lol


LOL, well they are slightly more willing with the 4 wheeler. 1 wants to earn a few dollars she's short to buy something and 1 is getting ready to move out while she still knows everything and her mom and I are the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> LOL, well they are slightly more willing with the 4 wheeler. 1 wants to earn a few dollars she's short to buy something and 1 is getting ready to move out while she still knows everything and her mom and I are the dumbest people on the planet.


I’m fortunate I guess. I have a 16 & 17 yr old and I’ve not made the metamorphosis yet to from smartest guy ever to total idiot. I’m sure it’s just a temporary delay tho!
Did have our first foster child send us a letter a while back basically saying it finally hit him about everything we had done for him. He’s 35!! There is hope!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> And
> View attachment 958626



Here’s my wheelbarrow.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, a one person household can sure get 'trashy' unless one keeps at. I still have the housekeeper my wife used. every two weeks. I "clean" house the day before she comes. My cleaning is mostly just straightening things up and sweeping the floor.


Truth be told I am cleaning up for the cleaning lady because there’s too much clutter around from me and the kids. Ideally I’d like to have her every other week but it usually ends up being about once a month because our schedules don’t line up.

Funny story… This is the same lady that used to clean for us back in the day and then we had to stop hiring her because my ex said I was sleeping with her. I wasn’t. So I hired her back as soon as we got divorced LOL. Still not sleeping with her.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What happened to the Irish guy who used to post here?


Good question… Can’t remember when he was last here now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Good question… Can’t remember when he was last here now.



Me either, at least several months. I liked his posts, he was the only one posting here from that country.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Still not sleeping with her.


That should change...she could be the one or it would be heckuva story.  




Not sleeping with her is probably the professional thing to do...just saying.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> I’m fortunate I guess. I have a 16 & 17 yr old and I’ve not made the metamorphosis yet to from smartest guy ever to total idiot. I’m sure it’s just a temporary delay tho!
> Did have our first foster child send us a letter a while back basically saying it finally hit him about everything we had done for him. He’s 35!! There is hope!!!


We don't actually have it as bad as I make it sound, I was just playing on the old, "Teenagers, move out now while you still know everything!" poster. Last night it just happened that she tried to sneak a bunch of sweets into her room in her hoodie pocket and I busted her. So i posted that she must think I'm stupid. LOL 

I do have hopes that someday they will come to appreciate the things maybe they don't like now, similar to your foster child!

Light dusting of snow overnight. The weather was great for working on firewood yesterday morning. The wind kicked up in the afternoon and my ears got a bit cold. I did buck more late in the day to give me some to split and stack before the chainsaw hour today.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> We don't actually have it as bad as I make it sound, I was just playing on the old, "Teenagers, move out now while you still know everything!" poster. Last night it just happened that she tried to sneak a bunch of sweets into her room in her hoodie pocket and I busted her. So i posted that she must think I'm stupid. LOL
> 
> I do have hopes that someday they will come to appreciate the things maybe they don't like now, similar to your foster child!
> 
> Light dusting of snow overnight. The weather was great for working on firewood yesterday morning. The wind kicked up in the afternoon and my ears got a bit cold. I did buck more late in the day to give me some to split and stack before the chainsaw hour today.


My wife and I can't have anymore children because of her health. She has mentioned wanting to either foster or adopt in the future if they can get her health issues to calm down some so far it hasn't happened but we hope. I have 1 son my struggle right now is trying to get him off of the video games and out to do things. It's so different than when I grew up I wanted to go toy with motors and split wood that's all the entertainment I had. If I can talk to this tree guy and get access to wood he's going to be put to work stacking and learning whether he likes it or not lol.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> We don't actually have it as bad as I make it sound, I was just playing on the old, "Teenagers, move out now while you still know everything!" poster. Last night it just happened that she tried to sneak a bunch of sweets into her room in her hoodie pocket and I busted her. So i posted that she must think I'm stupid. LOL
> 
> I do have hopes that someday they will come to appreciate the things maybe they don't like now, similar to your foster child!
> 
> Light dusting of snow overnight. The weather was great for working on firewood yesterday morning. The wind kicked up in the afternoon and my ears got a bit cold. I did buck more late in the day to give me some to split and stack before the chainsaw hour today.


Kids are a hoot aren’t they!! Lol


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> My wife and I can't have anymore children because of her health. She has mentioned wanting to either foster or adopt in the future if they can get her health issues to calm down some so far it hasn't happened but we hope. I have 1 son my struggle right now is trying to get him off of the video games and out to do things. It's so different than when I grew up I wanted to go toy with motors and split wood that's all the entertainment I had. If I can talk to this tree guy and get access to wood he's going to be put to work stacking and learning whether he likes it or not lol.


Ya it’s hard to express how addictive and destructive devices are. Kids can’t and won’t regulate it on their own. As parents we must.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> My wife and I can't have anymore children because of her health. She has mentioned wanting to either foster or adopt in the future if they can get her health issues to calm down some so far it hasn't happened but we hope. I have 1 son my struggle right now is trying to get him off of the video games and out to do things. It's so different than when I grew up I wanted to go toy with motors and split wood that's all the entertainment I had. If I can talk to this tree guy and get access to wood he's going to be put to work stacking and learning whether he likes it or not lol.


The need is great for foster parents. It’s not easy but still rewarding.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Good question… Can’t remember when he was last here now.


@nighthunter 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Light dusting of snow overnight. The weather was great for working on firewood yesterday morning. The wind kicked up in the afternoon and my ears got a bit cold. I did buck more late in the day to give me some to split and stack before the chainsaw hour today.


Well... I guess it's a bit more than a dusting and still coming down. Had to dig to get a couple of loads uncovered this morning. OWB coals were just right up toss a few splits on to keep it right up to temperature.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

bob kern said:


> Ya it’s hard to express how addictive and destructive devices are. Kids can’t and won’t regulate it on their own. As parents we must.


I grew up playing video games with my dad and we were always limited.

Now we have parents who can't regulate their own selves and that adds a whole other level of complication to the issue. I work with guys who spend more time gaming than their kids do. 

It's a big money market. Microsoft just purchased Activision, a huge game developer, for $68.7 BILLION. The attention of another human being is being treated as a commodity and being sold to the highest bidder.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Well... I guess it's a bit more than a dusting and still coming down. Had to dig to get a couple of loads uncovered this morning. OWB coals were just right up toss a few splits on to keep it right up to temperature.
> View attachment 958739
> View attachment 958740


Yeah same here there's at least 2in on the ground and it's still snowing.


----------



## Philbert

OH_Varmntr said:


> Microsoft just purchased Activision, a huge game developer, for $68.7 BILLION


Saw that. Money has no meaning when you read that in the paper (remember newspapers?), or some sports star getting $100 million. And people are confused why workers are leaving their $10/hour, no benefits jobs?

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WetBehindtheEar said:


> And I'm in no way interested in being a bold pilot. Too many stories of pilots getting behind their aircraft & entering that dreaded stall/spin on base-to-final.


with good basic airwork and good basic weather... one only has to fly the pattern and fly the numbers... and the rest is a piece a cake! you are right, an approach turn stall is a sure way to 'buy the farm!!'....


----------



## Abbeville TSI

Philbert said:


> Saw that. Money has no meaning when you read that in the paper (remember newspapers?), or some sports star getting $100 million. And people are confused why workers are leaving their $10/hour, no benefits jobs?
> 
> Philbert


If people would stop watching professional sports, there would be no market for them. Scholastic sports (up to High school) need the support. Just my opinion.


----------



## svk

Abbeville TSI said:


> If people would stop watching professional sports, there would be no market for them. Scholastic sports (up to High school) need the support. Just my opinion.


I will respectfully disagree as I enjoy watching athletes perform at the highest level....most professional sports are still the highest level although things like NBA with load management BS as well as refusal to play defense that are certainly watered down.

My business sponsored the game ball for our local boys basketball team last week and I personally donated to them for their new warmups. I do try to support them whenever I can.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> That should change...she could be the one or it would be heckuva story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sleeping with her is probably the professional thing to do...just saying.


Yes.....self fulfilling prophesy. She would be a lot of fun to hang with but not really wife material. She has some serious...assets.

There were others that I was accused of being with while married and I will swear on my fathers grave, I wasn't with any of them. Did some fulfilling once I was divorced though 

My ex followed the old nazi propaganda trick of "accuse others of what you were guilty of"....


----------



## H-Ranch

Abbeville TSI said:


> If people would stop watching professional sports, there would be no market for them.


Agreed! When baseball players were threatening a strike in the second labor dispute in the 90's I swore that I would never watch one more minute of baseball if they did. And I have lived up to it. The only time I'm interested is if there's a bench clearing brawl and then I cheer for both teams. I have now basically given up all pro sports and most college - it's all about the greed now and I don't support it. Clearly they are not missing my money that badly, but I do wish others would join me to bring them down a few notches. They are all a bunch of spoiled crybabies that don't deserve admiration, respect, or especially my money. 

Hot button topic and I held back how I really feel.


----------



## Dudders

svk said:


> Yes.....self fulfilling prophesy. She would be a lot of fun to hang with but not really wife material. She has some serious...assets.
> 
> There were others that I was accused of being with while married and I will swear on my fathers grave, I wasn't with any of them. Did some fulfilling once I was divorced though
> 
> My ex followed the old nazi propaganda trick of "accuse others of what you were guilty of"....


Ha - sounds like a page out of my own life story. 
Shakespeare: "beware jealousy - 'tis the green-eyed monster that doth mock the meat it feeds on". For 8 years I couldn't play guitar, talk to any female, go for a run, basically do anything for fear of causing hysterics. Had to keep my eyes on the ground pretty much, but still got accused! But more than made up for it since she cleared out, really got a life.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I'm going to have to get some of that grate material for mine that's a good idea hot coals keep falling through my log stand.




grate, expanded metal and wire screen


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Word to the wise from a seasoned class 1a firefighter..... if your stove gets away from you, damper down slowly. He saw many times where someone dampered down all at once in a panic and the pipe imploded and split leaving the roaring flue with all the air it needed to burn the house down! I will add that most of us burn properly so there is not much in our flue to burn. I brush mine but never get much more than a coffee cup of stuff that was totally burned already anyway. S*ome are still learning tho and don’t understand the dangers of constantly running at low temps.*


i run my off-set smokers at low temps! hope i don't have to worry about a chimney fire! lol

[j/k-couldnt resist]


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i run my off-set smokers at low temps! hope i don't have to worry about a chimney fire! lol
> 
> [j/k-couldnt resist]


Lol well if you do it won’t be low temp very long!! I guess a 1/4” of actual creasote withenough air flow can burn hot enough to melt a metal flue.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Little frozen mud scrounge today.


----------



## husqvarna257

We got sick of our basement and drafts. Most of the year if the OWB is going the PEX lines keep the basement toasty but we have had a run of cold weather. So I got a spray in insulation kit for the walk out basement. They wanted the tanks around 80* and the walls had to be 60*. Coal stove time! I haven't used it in a few years, nowadays it's a back up. Lots of good oak to get it going and a few fans to blow the hot air on the walls. It was nice and easy and the drafts are gone. Funny that Zorro couldn't ship the insulation kit to Peoples Republic of Massachusetts, they called it restricted but Lowes had it in stock no problem. The box covers Dupont by saying for professional use only. 
House down the road had a big oak dropped, I'll see if they want it or if I can take some.


----------



## bob kern

psuiewalsh said:


> Little frozen mud scrounge today.View attachment 958836
> View attachment 958837


Just a little


----------



## psuiewalsh




----------



## bran1har

2004 Honda Civic 1.3 5 speed, tows 1k lbs of firewood and the splitter and my farmertec 660. Split the wood right on the side of the road and leave the splitting mess there. Throw the split wood right on my pile . I don't think I will ever split wood at my house after seeing how well this setup works. Three people stopped while I was out today to give a  lol.


----------



## Lee192233

I swapped the 20" bar onto my MS362. Sharpened the chain and had to test it out. I really like how the 20" Sugi handles on this saw. Dropped and partially bucked this ash tree up. This one is in an area inaccessible to the tractor so I'll load it on the atv and haul it out.


----------



## dancan

Did I show you guys this ?


----------



## bob kern

bran1har said:


> 2004 Honda Civic 1.3 5 speed, tows 1k lbs of firewood and the splitter and my farmertec 660. Split the wood right on the side of the road and leave the splitting mess there. Throw the split wood right on my pile . I don't think I will ever split wood at my house after seeing how well this setup works. Three people stopped while I was out today to give a  lol.


Always best to leave the mess!


----------



## bran1har

bob kern said:


> Always best to leave the mess!


I used to go and saw up rounds load them into my trailer, bring them home. Then unload them, split them, make a huge mess, end up with some bad rounds maybe rotted that now I have to get rid of and deal with, load the split wood back into the trailer, then stack it and repeat. If I can not load and unload rounds that saves a whole lot of energy, time, and mess! Now I just go out, bring home split wood on throw it on the pile, and no mess  Only take home the good stuff


----------



## bob kern

bran1har said:


> I used to go and saw up rounds load them into my trailer, bring them home. Then unload them, split them, make a huge mess, end up with some bad rounds maybe rotted that now I have to get rid of and deal with, load the split wood back into the trailer, then stack it and repeat. If I can not load and unload rounds that saves a whole lot of energy, time, and mess! Now I just go out, bring home split wood on throw it on the pile, and no mess  Only take home the good stuff


Sure prefer that method!! Sometimes not possible but sure prefer it!


----------



## pioneerguy600

dancan said:


> View attachment 958897
> 
> 
> Did I show you guys this ?


 Ahh, the new g course clearer! Noice!


----------



## MustangMike

Loaded up those big Ash rounds for my daughter today! Could not run any saws, because I went alone, and no big equipment like some of you have! Wanted to take as much as I could as I may not get back there this woodburning season.

It was just me, the truck, the trailer, the peeve and the rounds, and the big ones were downhill. Several of them got flipped with the peeve end over end till it was flat enough to roll them.

Not too bad for someone my age (who they wanted to remove a disc from a couple of years ago)! See, PT does work!

Notice that it is not just my saws that are ported, that Peeve is modified also!


----------



## MustangMike

I can't tell you how much I appreciate the Blizzak tires on that truck! I bought that truck off the lot, so it does not have posi, just 4wd (which is really 2wd). The trailer was loaded heavy, the snow was very icy, and I had to start up hill a bit, and she did not slip an inch!

Those tires are fantastic!


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Always best to leave the mess!



Some people call that “kindling”.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Even with limited slip in my f150 it still doesn't engage like a locker would. My dads 2019 has a switch to lock the rear diff. Not sure how much it would cost you to upgrade.


----------



## GenXer

psuiewalsh said:


> Even with limited slip in my f150 it still doesn't engage like a locker would. My dads 2019 has a switch to lock the rear diff. Not sure how much it would cost you to upgrade.


My 07 F350 will dig 4 holes all the time all day, posi on the rear and front.


----------



## H-Ranch

My helpers did 8 wheelbarrow loads today and I squeezed in 3 myself before dark, plus I cut up a few long limbs that are already in the OWB. No pics. Have a few big rounds ready for splitting now too.


----------



## Stock

mountainguyed67 said:


> What happened to the Irish guy who used to post here?


They may still be around........................................................................................................


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some people call that “kindling”.


Good to have some of that around for sure too. Our stove seldom goes down once we fire it so we don’t use a lot. Mostly use pellets these days.


----------



## bob kern

GenXer said:


> My 07 F350 will dig 4 holes all the time all day, posi on the rear and front.


I’m a Chevy guy but I bet that 350 is a BEAST!


----------



## H-Ranch

I was feelin' guilty about not gettin' you'se guys any photos from this afternoon, so's I made another load while I was goinout to fill the OWB for the night. Enjoy!


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I was feelin' guilty about not gettin' you'se guys any photos from this afternoon, so's I made another load while I was goinout to fill the OWB for the night. Enjoy!View attachment 958936


Well it’s a good thing...... probably wouldn’t have slept a wink!!! 
take care!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

psuiewalsh said:


> Even with limited slip in my f150 it still doesn't engage like a locker would. My dads 2019 has a switch to lock the rear diff. Not sure how much it would cost you to upgrade.


Feather the brake while slow acceleration will help a posi diff engage…poor man’s locker


----------



## mountainguyed67

psuiewalsh said:


> Even with limited slip in my f150 it still doesn't engage like a locker would. My dads 2019 has a switch to lock the rear diff. Not sure how much it would cost you to upgrade.



Here’s my truck, Detroit Locker rear and ARB air locker front. Prices range a lot depending on what you get, then do you install it yourself or have someone install it. There‘s different types of lockers, and different quality of brands.






Also there’s a type of limited slip that everyone thinks is a a locker, until it wears out. Power Lok. It’s a two piece carrier, that’s how they get more pressure on the clutches than other models. The other models are a one piece carrier.

This is the Power Lok in the rear of my Travelall.


----------



## djg james

psuiewalsh said:


> Little frozen mud scrounge today.View attachment 958836
> View attachment 958837


I hope not all of that is destined to be firewood. Looks like some White and Red Oak?


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here’s my truck, Detroit Locker rear and ARB air locker front. Prices range a lot depending on what you get, then do you install it yourself or have someone install it. There‘s different types of lockers, and different quality of brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there’s a type of limited slip that everyone thinks is a a locker, until it wears out. Power Lok. It’s a two piece carrier, that’s how they get more pressure on the clutches than other models. The other models are a one piece carrier.
> 
> This is the Power Lok in the rear of my Travelall.
> 
> View attachment 958942



Now that’s a firewood getter!!


----------



## djg james

bran1har said:


> 2004 Honda Civic 1.3 5 speed, tows 1k lbs of firewood and the splitter and my farmertec 660. Split the wood right on the side of the road and leave the splitting mess there. Throw the split wood right on my pile . I don't think I will ever split wood at my house after seeing how well this setup works. Three people stopped while I was out today to give a  lol.View attachment 958898
> 
> View attachment 958899


You pull the splitter with the trailer? Didn't think you could do that. County roads only? Mine is only rated for 35 mph?


----------



## husqvarna257

bran1har said:


> 2004 Honda Civic 1.3 5 speed, tows 1k lbs of firewood and the splitter and my farmertec 660. Split the wood right on the side of the road and leave the splitting mess there. Throw the split wood right on my pile . I don't think I will ever split wood at my house after seeing how well this setup works. Three people stopped while I was out today to give a  lol.View attachment 958898
> 
> View attachment 958899


Nice rig! Back in the day I had a Chevy Corsica and I would stop at a pallet shop on the way in to work. lots of funny looks when the back seat was full of oak blocks. Had to scrape the windshield and windows from the inside. But seasoned oak blocks no bark was great wood.


----------



## MustangMike

That is why I like the Blizzak ... pulling a loaded trailer, no chains, no posi, no slip!


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Now that’s a firewood getter!!



It has brought back a lot of firewood over the years. Some years hauling oak out of snow areas on National Forest Land before other woodcutters can get there. Oak is few and far between, and the first to disappear. So it’s a good advantage.


----------



## psuiewalsh

djg james said:


> I hope not all of that is destined to be firewood. Looks like some White and Red Oak?


Mostly sawmill. Whatever they won't take is firewood.


----------



## psuiewalsh

djg james said:


> I hope not all of that is destined to be firewood. Looks like some White and Red Oak?











Forest Management and Sawmill in PA & MD - Stoltzfus Forest Products


Located in Lancaster County, Stoltzfus Forest Products offers forest management and timber purchasing throughout South Central PA and MD. Contact us today to learn more!




stoltzfusforestproducts.com


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

OH_Varmntr said:


> That's actually one of the most misquoted verses of the Bible. Money itself is not the roof to all evil. It's the _love of money_ that is the causation of straying and evils as described in 1 Timothy 6:10. Very few youtubers are honest and even though TY has policy that makes "creators" state when their videos contain a paid advertisement even in the form of free or discounted product, it's usually stated very inconspicuously. I've watched how Wranglerstar has changed over the years and it's pretty much par for the course when those guys get big and well known. They start out by making do with what they've got but when those sponsors show up they whore themselves out. It's the path a lot of those guys go down once they go fulltime on YT. Many of their videos have 2 or even 3 self-advertisements in them, and that's not including the YT ads that interrupt every so often.
> 
> Anywho, I've had an X27 for 7 or 8 years now. If it's crotchy or knotty, the maul comes out only because the X27 head gets stuck easily in those (elm esp). Otherwise the X27 is a very efficient tool, oftentimes so efficient that I find myself choking up on the handle. I don't know what it is but I cut a standing dead tree that even the straight grained sections made the X27 bounce off of. That's hydro splitter territory now.
> 
> One thing I need to get better at is always splitting the smaller stuff atop a big round. It usually blows through smaller stuff and buries itself in the dirt that the upper corner of the edge is chipped away on mine.


today CBS Sunday Morning has an intro piece on Billionaires. Money, power, influence, control... etc. one int'l college prof philosophy teaches and questions the morality of having too much. [$]. _"When is enough... enough?_ said top 10 billionaires oh, lets give them some credit: Billionaires, lol... doubled their wealth in the 2 yrs since pandemic, most of world saw a decrease in income. [$] show was 8 mins long, at end said J Bezos [ A-z] had just made $1,000.000.00.
more $! [he, they said is a $200B Billionaire!] 

it was interesting, even if a bit distant!  show clearly showed me what i am missing!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I'm going to just keep cutting, splitting, stacking, repeat today.
> View attachment 958420
> View attachment 958421
> View attachment 958422


seems to be a bit more snow in these postings...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Well, the results are in. My chili got second place out of eight chilis.  Don't feel too bad as I lost to a full time culinary chef.


*i knew u would do well! i could see it in the color...*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> And
> View attachment 958626


i like your pix! and i like my thermostat, too! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Truth be told I am cleaning up for the cleaning lady because there’s too much clutter around from me and the kids. Ideally I’d like to have her every other week but it usually ends up being about once a month because our schedules don’t line up.
> 
> Funny story… This is the same lady that used to clean for us back in the day and then we had to stop hiring her because my ex said I was sleeping with her. I wasn’t. So I hired her back as soon as we got divorced LOL. Still not sleeping with her.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> That should change...she could be the one or it would be heckuva story.
> 
> Not sleeping with her is probably the professional thing to do...just saying.


some things are harder to do than others...

_'would you like me to dust that, too.... sir?'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I will respectfully disagree as* I enjoy watching athletes perform at the highest level.*...most professional sports are still the highest level although things like NBA with load management BS as well as refusal to play defense that are certainly watered down.
> 
> My business sponsored the game ball for our local boys basketball team last week and I personally donated to them for their new warmups. I do try to support them whenever I can.


i am not a Monday Night Quarterback... but, me, too... i do like seeing any pro-level sportsman perform at their ultimate levels and beyond. records continue to fall...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> I’m a Chevy guy_ but I bet that 350 is a BEAST!_


i read it too fast trying to keep up... thinking was a 350 cu in


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I was feelin' guilty about not gettin' you'se guys any photos from this afternoon, so's I made another load while I was goinout to fill the OWB for the night. Enjoy!View attachment 958936


hey Thanks! i am feeling guilty about not heading up to MI to help you, so you can load up that wheelbarrow some more!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here’s my truck, Detroit Locker rear and ARB air locker front. Prices range a lot depending on what you get, then do you install it yourself or have someone install it. There‘s different types of lockers, and different quality of brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there’s a type of limited slip that everyone thinks is a a locker, until it wears out. Power Lok. It’s a two piece carrier, that’s how they get more pressure on the clutches than other models. The other models are a one piece carrier.
> 
> This is the Power Lok in the rear of my Travelall.
> 
> View attachment 958942



my kinda vid! good job!. that locker rear end says HD all the way... 

what are the rear gears? ratio? taller than 3.7ish? 4:11ish?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yes.....self fulfilling prophesy. She would be a lot of fun to hang with but not really wife material. *She has some serious.**.**.assets. ** .................................*****
> There were others that I was accused of being with while married and I will swear on my fathers grave, I wasn't with any of them. Did some fulfilling once I was divorced though
> My ex followed the old nazi propaganda trick of "accuse others of what you were guilty of"....


i have never known svk to lie... 

but...


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> Little frozen mud scrounge today.View attachment 958836
> View attachment 958837


Lookin good Keith. Where's the snow?  I think Stoltzfus's is who my neighbor used to log out for them.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Ok I give. I’ve spent 30 minutes tryin to find a conversation I had with a fella about old sears saws. Was supposed to get him a pic but can’t remember who it was!!! Does any of you that still retain most of your brain cells (which apparently I do not!) happen to remember who that was?? DISREGARD..... the old geezer found it!


That's funny me too. I found a roper that would fit the Era. Still searching for the guy lol


----------



## Brufab

Lee192233 said:


> In Wisconsin chili is ground beef, tomato sauce, chili powder and macaroni noodles served with oyster crackers. Ok but kinda blah.


How I make it, not sure what I'm doing but tt always tastes good. Then the scrounge for TP begins


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I'm going to just keep cutting, splitting, stacking, repeat today.
> View attachment 958420
> View attachment 958421
> View attachment 958422


@H-Ranch is always going beast mode with the wheelbarrow action!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Brufab

Wow 15+ pages of posts since Friday, pretty cool stuff guys, like reading a good book, not knowing what the next chapter may bring.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> How I make it, not sure what I'm doing but tt always tastes good. Then the scrounge for TP begins


wow ~ not sure i even have that many tins in my entire pantry!!

looks good. unless that is what the scrou......

oh never mind!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Wow 15+ pages of posts since Friday, pretty cool stuff guys, like reading a good book, not knowing what the next chapter may bring.


getting harder n harder to keep up...


----------



## Brufab

I live for scrounging posts in threads. Never know what you will end up with. A fellow member mentioned to me that I was scrounging stuff 2+ years old in firewood terms that would be perfectly seasoned!


----------



## magreeable

H-Ranch said:


> I do try to load it heavy - haven't dumped one in a while, but it does happen occasionally. I may get the 4 wheeler and trailer out tomorrow to move more per trip. And maybe a couple of involunteers to help.


I have an 8X4 shop built trailer with 18" sides, and a small 4wd tractor. Its perfect for moving wood from the piles to the house.


----------



## muddstopper

H-Ranch said:


> Agreed! When baseball players were threatening a strike in the second labor dispute in the 90's I swore that I would never watch one more minute of baseball if they did. And I have lived up to it. The only time I'm interested is if there's a bench clearing brawl and then I cheer for both teams. I have now basically given up all pro sports and most college - it's all about the greed now and I don't support it. Clearly they are not missing my money that badly, but I do wish others would join me to bring them down a few notches. They are all a bunch of spoiled crybabies that don't deserve admiration, respect, or especially my money.
> 
> Hot button topic and I held back how I really feel.


You are not alone. I used to love football. I havent watched a game in years. Same for baseball and basketball. strikes and taking knee has turned me off. I was also a big nascar fan, but when they started the race to the chase crap and the car of tomorrow,. I said to heck with it. Go fast and turn left, run what you brung and hope you brung enough is racing. Giving everybody the same briggs and straton on the same frame is just running in circles.


----------



## Ranger-692

My motley firewood crew. Fueled by powdered donuts and hot chocolate.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my kinda vid! good job!. that locker rear end says HD all the way...
> 
> what are the rear gears? ratio? taller than 3.7ish? 4:11ish?



International calls it an RA-15, it was built by Eaton to IH specifications.
4.88:1 from the factory, still original. The highest ratio they made was 4.30:1. 




It has a Detroit Locker (No Spin). I have this one sitting on the shelf for if it’s ever needed.


----------



## bob kern

Ranger-692 said:


> My motley firewood crew. Fueled by powdered donuts and hot chocolate.


Good looking crew mate!


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> @H-Ranch is always going beast mode with the wheelbarrow action!!! That's awesome!


Me and my boy have wheel barrow contests. He’s dying for the day he can outdo the old man. That day apparently hasn’t came yet.
he was splitting on the 24” ash rounds we cut the other day and he finally had to concede that the “old man” was going to have to come out of hand splitting retirement and get them in half first!!
Some day youngin , but not today!

it is unreal how much you can fit on a wheel barrow when you make side boards out of a few pieces of thinner wood.


----------



## dancan

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ahh, the new g course clearer! Noice!


Ayup
That was the price they had to pay to get me to play lol


----------



## dancan

djg james said:


> You pull the splitter with the trailer? Didn't think you could do that. County roads only? Mine is only rated for 35 mph?


You can't pull a B-train up here .


----------



## Brufab

An old pic I posted before but it's a classic. Makes me laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> An old pic I posted before but it's a classic. Makes me laugh everytime I see it.


I see a wheelie in his future!!


----------



## Brufab

Some  pics for the thread purists but from last year.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Some  pics for the thread purists but from last year.



You take the ATC on firewood scrounging operations? To move logs back to the truck/trailer?


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> You can't pull a B-train up here .



I found this in a search.

“Whereas the US, with a few exceptions in places like Michigan and Washington State, *have never embraced the B-train*. Some States won't even allow them on their roads. B-trains in a word, are as Canadian as hockey, lacrosse, back bacon and maple syrup.”


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> You take the ATC on firewood scrounging operations? To move logs back to the truck/trailer?


Yea I have skidded up to 20" diameter and 6'6" length.


----------



## Captain Bruce

Lee192233 said:


> I swapped the 20" bar onto my MS362. Sharpened the chain and had to test it out. I really like how the 20" Sugi handles on this saw. Dropped and partially bucked this ash tree up. This one is in an area inaccessible to the tractor so I'll load it on the atv and haul it out.View attachment 958886


Nice Cut.


----------



## Brufab

Here's some logs I moved with the big red. We were suppose to mill them into boards 6' long but alot has happened between then and now. They are still there probly gonna be firewood now


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Yea I have skidded up to 20" diameter and 6'6" length.



I tried to find videos of ATCs skidding, I didn’t find any. I found this.


----------



## Brufab

The 3 wheeler has done alot of work. I use it to pull a set of tandem disc's and fertilizer spreader for food plots and its done alot of work in the woods. I can carry all my gear on it. Plus pull a trailer and is great for Ice fishing and hunting.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> I tried to find videos of ATCs skidding, I didn’t find any. I found this.



The cameraman should have warned him of the failure... it could have been fatally worse!


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I tried to find videos of ATCs skidding, I didn’t find any. I found this.



Maybe I'm crazy but the load capacity is 700# on 86 atc 250es. I pull a tsc 5x8 trailer 410# plus up to 1/2-3/4 face cord around my cottage in the woods I pull a 14cuft trailer since the trails are narrow


----------



## Brufab

I've done some crazy stuff with mine to say the least.


----------



## Lee192233

Captain Bruce said:


> Nice Cut.


Thank you sir.


----------



## GenXer

Brufab said:


> Here's some logs I moved with the big red. We were suppose to mill them into boards 6' long but alot has happened between then and now. They are still there probly gonna be firewood now


Looks like an 85 big red, but the back rack doesn't look original.


----------



## JustJeff

dancan said:


> You can't pull a B-train up here .


You can in Ontario. I pull my boat behind the camper. Although I wouldn't pull my splitter behind anything but the tractor. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

I have went through maybe 5 or 6 tire/rim assemblies from tsc for my woods trailer. In the one pic you can see new price tags on the wheel. They don't hold up to the weight when though they are 1" axle shaft. I will be modifying it because the tire/rim is like 80$ for a pair. I also have a 1985 atc 200m near mint still has original paint on the exhaust hedder.


----------



## Brufab

GenXer said:


> Looks like an 85 big red, but the back rack doesn't look original.


86 but part of the rack got cut off. So it's flat. I replaced it with an original 86 rack that has the back on it.


----------



## GenXer

Brufab said:


> 86 but part of the rack got cut off. So it's flat. I replaced it with an original 86 rack that has the back on it.


Nice, I see you have aftermarket plastics on it as well, I like the blue ones.


----------



## JustJeff

Split a piece of pink box...elder that is, for kindling. Almost too pretty to burn.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Saginaw bay cruiser! I made a special thing to take 3 2x6x8 incase I have to cross any cracks and it has all new maier plastics


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> The cameraman should have warned him of the failure... it could have been fatally worse!



They seemed to know, and think it was funny.


----------



## Lee192233

Brufab said:


> Saginaw bay cruiser! I made a special thing to take 3 2x6x8 incase I have to cross any cracks and it has all new maier plastics


Saginaw Bay is definitely on my list of places to fish. That's a great walleye fishery. I assume it hasn't firmed up yet. Green Bay is only safe in the smaller bays so far.


----------



## H-Ranch

After a brief game of "find the firewood", I wheeled a load out to stack tonight. Does anybody know if they make a ski attachment for a wheelbarrow? 

Had to go all hardcore for @Brufab .


----------



## Brufab

Oh there slamming them now on the bay and the river. Guys are going out 8-10 miles or more. Hoping to get out this weekend with my cousins they have all the fancy electronics and GPS, some guys been catching some small sturgeon too thru the ice. Guys saying the ice is all choppy from the high winds though. Once you can't see land certain things really get spooky


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> After a brief game of "find the firewood", I wheeled a load out to stack tonight. Does anybody know if they make a ski attachment for a wheelbarrow?
> 
> Had to go all hardcore for @Brufab .
> View attachment 959201


Mod that wheel barrow and patent it! Lol


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> After a brief game of "find the firewood", I wheeled a load out to stack tonight. Does anybody know if they make a ski attachment for a wheelbarrow?
> 
> Had to go all hardcore for @Brufab .
> View attachment 959201


Holy heck h-ranch. You must be running a solid or foam filled tire on that. Never knew you could cram a face cord in a wheelbarrow and move it!


----------



## bob kern

3 guesses what I’m doing after work tomorrow....


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> 3 guesses what I’m doing after work tomorrow....


Having enough fun for 3 guys all by yourself


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Holy heck h-ranch. You must be running a solid or foam filled tire on that. Never knew you could cram a face cord in a wheelbarrow and move it!


Need studded tires on it lol


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Need studded tires on it lol


And ice creepers on his feet. I've lost traction before and lucky I still got all my toofs


----------



## bob kern

The plan is cut like mad til I can’t see, bring the truck and teenagers back Wednesday to load before church. Frosty’s after church for payment!


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> And ice creepers on his feet. I've lost traction before and lucky I still got all my toofs


Yeah I should get some for even in the woods or snowshoes. I haven't been ice fishing for years so I don't have any.


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> 3 guesses what I’m doing after work tomorrow....


You gave a right hand recoil mines the left.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> You gave a right hand recoil mines the left.


It’s kind of blurry which one is that?


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> It’s kind of blurry which one is that?


Yeah my phone is old as the hills. Super pro mac 10 10


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah my phone is old as the hills. Super pro mac 10 10


Gotcha. Great saws. The lw is Probably my favorite saw for anything up to 20 inches. She is glad to tackle something bigger if I ask but I like it so much I want it to last forever


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Gotcha. Great saws. The lw is Probably my favorite saw for anything up to 20 inches. She is glad to tackle something bigger if I ask but I like it so much I want it to last forever


literally this thing has cut 3 to 4 foot diameter popple trees back in the day and is still running strong. I need a starter pawl for it one of them is missing but it runs great. And I have to swipe a bar off another saw it's a hard nose bar which probably isn't the best.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> literally this thing has cut 3 to 4 foot diameter popple trees back in the day and is still running strong. I need a starter pawl for it one of them is missing but it runs great. And I have to swipe a bar off another saw it's a hard nose bar which probably isn't the best.


Send me a pic of the pawl. I have a donor and we can always round another one up if I decide to get it going. No plans of that in the near or far future tho!


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> Send me a pic of the pawl. I have a donor and we can always round another one up if I decide to get it going. No plans of that in the near or far future tho!


I'll see if I can get a pic after work tomorrow and post it and see what it looks like.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> I'll see if I can get a pic after work tomorrow and post it and see what it looks like.


Roger dodger- heading to the woods after work so it will be late before I get in my saw shed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> 3 guesses what I’m doing after work tomorrow....



Going to an antique show?


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Brufab said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but the load capacity is 700# on 86 atc 250es. I pull a tsc 5x8 trailer 410# plus up to 1/2-3/4 face cord around my cottage in the woods I pull a 14cuft trailer since the trails are narrow


When all the dust settles from total nuclear annihilation, atleast the cocktoaches will have 3 wheelers to ride. Those things never die.

We used to ramp them off a launch pad into a pond growing up. Their balloon tires all that was visible as they floated upside down. 

Good times.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> After a brief game of "find the firewood", I wheeled a load out to stack tonight. Does anybody know if they make a ski attachment for a wheelbarrow?
> 
> Had to go all hardcore for @Brufab .
> View attachment 959201


----------



## ken morgan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> had some melt-in-mouth brisket other day, and today for lunch a day old sliced brisket sam. their meats, pickles and sauce. my onions, and bun. bit on the real tasty side!!!
> 
> very good _gennie _Texas BBQ ~
> View attachment 957443


That looks tasty.... you might want to be careful...I might have to jump a border to get some and to get my $450,000 from the biden admin!


----------



## ken morgan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I gather k-m is a USMC Veteran...
> 
> View attachment 957468


Just seeing the Stars and Stripes or the EGA makes my D**K so hard I could cut diamonds with it!


----------



## ken morgan

SS396driver said:


> Not sure if they are Ruffed Grouse but I've seen grouse in my driveway and in the fields picture from last spring this one had no fear of me . Have pheasant too story is in the late 70s they used to stock the farm with game birds and charge citiots outrageous amounts of money to hunt View attachment 957572
> View attachment 957573


Yeah about that..pretty sure that things name is dinner... or maybe lunch. thats close enough for me anyways.


----------



## ken morgan

SS396driver said:


> I have a huge auxiliary trans cooler on it but the temp coming out of the trans line where my gauge reads it goes up when pushing it . Normal about 125 gets to about 170 on long steep grades . Temp never goes over 200 in the head . Actual water temp is 190 at the radiator inlet (have two mechanical gages View attachment 957598


are you measuring after the torque converter or prior? the output at the TQ is always the hottest spot.
important to note the difference.


----------



## ken morgan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny, we have quail that do that.


Lunch or dinner get your facts straight people... they taste great if you grill them.


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> 34 acres is a big chunk of land. We have 40. Alot is not huntable as its bottomland that usually floods when bow season starts. If you could clear a chunk in dense brush that would be great. It's all oak and maple where I'm at with alil mix of everything else. As you can see I lose atleast 10+ acres with flooding. That frost seeding is the way to go sometimes. There's alot of info on the web about that. Once you get the plot established I just frost seed lading or white clover each spring to maintain the plot along with lime and 6-24-24 but the first couple years the soil test is critical because you may need 0-0-60 and 40-0-0 and then something else too and lime. Where the flood pics are at im standing on our bridge in the middle of property its flooded behind me too. All our plots have been sense woods, clear cutted, round up applied then disced with a small brinley disc behind my three wheeler, seed is applied then rolled with a lawn roller.


Bro, thats looks like the river bottoms in rural Indiana. in the spring it floods within a mile or two of the house (animals, deer, coyotes, etc. move with the flooding) and then it dries out in the late spring and summer. Good hunting and trapping though.


----------



## ken morgan

MustangMike said:


> Trying to finish up all my wood cutting chores before tax season starts in a week and a half. Went up to about 30 F today and is supposed to turn colder for a while, so figured I get the saw work mostly done.
> 
> Went back to the Fish and Game club and finished bucking up the large stem on that Ash tree.
> 
> That MOFO Hybrid pulls real nice, even when the 28" bar was fully buried in that crotch. Can't ask for more than that! That saw broke in very nicely!
> 
> My 15 year old Grandson came along to help me out (the wood goes to them). I filled the trailer again, and there is one or two more loads still there! I didn't even take the big stuff yet!


they who shall not be named... the *R* may everyone who works in that particular agency all die of cancer and COVID.


----------



## ken morgan

Logger nate said:


> Hopefully no one is offended if I don’t “like” some of your post, hard for me to stay caught up at times. Then sometimes I read current post first and then start going back and reading older ones, kinda of like reading the end of the book first, lol.
> Had some crazy temperature swings for awhile but pretty stable now. Around 10 at night and 30’s during the day mostly. Burned about 2 1/2 cords so far. Snowed a couple inches today, little over 2’ on the ground. Was have nice sunny summers but LOTS of cloudy days in the winter, been getting some sun lately, sure niceView attachment 958003
> View attachment 958004


only mentally disabled children are concerned about likes and frickin post counts. you do what you do and just wake up every day and smile at your freedom.


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> I work with CO2 lasers at work which have outdoor chillers on them they have freeze protection that cycles every 20 minutes but they still have Glycol in with the deionized water. What most people do not realize is that most vehicle and equipment antifreeze is not rated for below -20 -25 after that you have to add additional glycol to increase the protection. They make a turkey baster looking tool that when you suck the fluid into it has a ball that measures the glycol level and you can go to the included chart to read the level of protection. Cheap insurance to make sure your equipment is not damaged in deep cold.


I really hate to the the bearer of bad news... but we were doing that in the 70's when I was 8 years old... sounds like the new post modern world is a cluster****. really simple 40% vs 50% vs 70% on the antifreeze along with the tools and the knowledge to use both of them.


----------



## ken morgan

chipper1 said:


> , I knew you were a youngster lol. Not sure why I thought you were younger, but I was sure in my mind you were .


Oh all of you old ****s.... oh u magnificientbastards...


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> I really hate to the the bearer of bad news... but we were doing that in the 70's when I was 8 years old... sounds like the new post modern world is a cluster****. really simple 40% vs 50% vs 70% on the antifreeze along with the tools and the knowledge to use both of them. Go back and reexamine your lesbian seagull dance routine degree... and examine how much you have been able to pay off since earning it.


I don't have a degree nor do I have to pay one off . I'm a skilled tradesmen. I'm a CNC supervisor and know more manual machining than anyone I've worked around. I work for a small company and I also do maintenance and repair. I've learned on the job and have done quite well for myself. I really don't understand your disparaging remarks. Everyone does not know everything. Just trying to help someone that may not know.


----------



## Logger nate

ken morgan said:


> only mentally disabled children are concerned about likes and frickin post counts. you do what you do and just wake up every day and smile at your freedom.


Thank you (and all veterans) for your service!


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> I live for scrounging posts in threads. Never know what you will end up with. A fellow member mentioned to me that I was scrounging stuff 2+ years old in firewood terms that would be perfectly seasoned!


I was actually talking to the two people who commented on that thread two yrs after you had .


----------



## SS396driver

ken morgan said:


> are you measuring after the torque converter or prior? the output at the TQ is always the hottest spot.
> important to note the difference.


As it comes out of the trans to the radiator cooler


----------



## Brufab

When it comes to likes I pretty much like everything unless it's derogatory towards someone else unless the guy deserves it. I also like posts to know where I left off. I don't want to miss anything because there could be some knowledge hidden in a post that could help me immensely.


----------



## bob kern

Guess I should throw this in on the likes etc. 
please no one ever think anything one way or the other on the like or didn’t like thing. 
I seldom think about it. Occasionally I remember that button and hit it but not usually. 
I like everyone on here even when one of us gets up on the wrong side of the bed now and again. 
Doesn’t matter to me if I get a zillion likes or never get the first one.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Guess I should throw this in on the likes etc.
> please no one ever think anything one way or the other on the like or didn’t like thing.
> I seldom think about it. Occasionally I remember that button and hit it but not usually.
> I like everyone on here even when one of us gets up on the wrong side of the bed now and again.
> Doesn’t matter to me if I get a zillion likes or never get the first one.


Thanks for saying that, I was always concerned  .


----------



## Brufab

@bob kern. When you use the  in some of your posts it always makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> @bob kern. When you use the  in some of your posts it always makes me laugh for some reason.


It’s a self portrait that’s probably why!


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for saying that, I was always concerned  .


I’m sure you lost sleep over it!! Lol


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> I’m sure you lost sleep over it!! Lol


I hear it’s important to some folks for some reason so I figured I better throw out a disclaimer!!!
I’m kinda like a man in China for the first time. Afraid I say the wrong thing and have a hex put on my whole family lol ( that’s for you brufab)
It would be my luck I’d forget to like something and get thrown in AS jail!


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> I see a wheelie in his future!!



He would have to stay level with that load.


----------



## Brufab

Throw a beard on that  and that's me all day, wife says I even look like that while I'm sleeping. It just makes me laugh that an older guy is using the silly face, I just picture Bob scrolling through the emojis and picking that one


----------



## Brufab

As far as guys go Bob is probly one of the best spirited and good natured guys I've ran across on here, don't worry buddy, if you go to AS jail I'll bail ya out!


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Throw a beard on that  and that's me all day, wife says I even look like that while I'm sleeping. It just makes me laugh that an older guy is using the silly face, I just picture Bob scrolling through the emojis and picking that one


I worked with a guy Tom he called himself ( The Old Man ) guy was 70 years old and he used the latest terminology and worked a phone better than I could. Every time you walked in he would say what's up dog or some rendition of it guy was a hoot.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> As far as guys go Bob is probly one of the best spirited and good natured guys I've ran across on here, don't worry buddy, if you go to AS jail I'll bail ya out!


You should tell me things like that!!! Lol and yes I’m gonna be the coolest 90 yr old and the old folks home!! Probably be doing Elvis impersonations!


----------



## muddstopper

I think some of you guys have been eating your fruit cake upside down. But I do enjoy a good laugh.


----------



## SS396driver

Sealed the top with dewaxed shellac then filled in some worm holes and knots with epoxy . Have some minor surface checking but it’s stable at around 12% which is in equilibrium to the house air if they get to be full blown cracks I’ll bowtie them .


----------



## bob kern

Nice work!!!
Tonight’s scrounge. Bunch more white oak too.


----------



## bob kern

A 700 taking care of business!
My 5 yr old on the camera!!!!


----------



## LondonNeil

You have to love the service department at car main dealerships don't you 

So I'm about/nearly caught up on my car spannering jobs, mine and my wife's both had long overdue oil and filter changes and both had overdue brake fluid changes. That stuff in the bottle.... That's brake fluid, or it was, 7.5 years ago it was dot 4. I bought my car, a Skoda which is part of the VW Audi group, new in 2014. I bought a 3 year service pack with the car, yearly oil and filter and first brake fluid change at 3 years. Did it as needed the dealer stamp to keep the warranty. So I know I took it to the Wimbledon Skoda/Audi dealership at 3 years old for it's last service and it's brake fluid change, I still recall clearly the day. Now I know I've been lazy since and 4.5 years is far too long to leave the brake fluid before it's next change.... And I know different makes of fluid can be almost colourless/pale straw/yellowy green/orangy brown, but I know from the colour of the 4.5 year old fluid in the reservoir (slightly green, ever so slightly cloudy) and the much better fluid in the front calipers (straw) that Skoda/Audi use a pale straw dot 4. Clearly that black and very cloudy almost sludge like gunk that came out the back calipers is much older than 4.5 years. For **** sake, you pay main dealer prices and they stiff you on a safety thing like a brake fluid change on a powerful/sporty car. !!!!!

Even though life is busy, I am very glad I know which end of a spanner or socket goes where and have accumulated a very fair set of tools, 'cos clearly you get stiffed by main stealers!


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> A 700 taking care of business!
> My 5 yr old on the camera!!!!


That mac rips!!!! Sweet video!!! Temps are gonna be in the low 30's mon-tue next week me and the old man gonna try and get out in the woods. I'm going stir crazy with all these firewood and saw action pics/videos you guys are sharing. I'm still living off of last years action. Right now I'm just a legend in my own mind got to get out of the house soon. Or I'm gonna be all


----------



## bob kern

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 959476
> 
> You have to love the service department at car main dealerships don't you
> 
> So I'm about/nearly caught up on my car spannering jobs, mine and my wife's both had long overdue oil and filter changes and both had overdue brake fluid changes. That stuff in the bottle.... That's brake fluid, or it was, 7.5 years ago it was dot 4. I bought my car, a Skoda which is part of the VW Audi group, new in 2014. I bought a 3 year service pack with the car, yearly oil and filter and first brake fluid change at 3 years. Did it as needed the dealer stamp to keep the warranty. So I know I took it to the Wimbledon Skoda/Audi dealership at 3 years old for it's last service and it's brake fluid change, I still recall clearly the day. Now I know I've been lazy since and 4.5 years is far too long to leave the brake fluid before it's next change.... And I know different makes of fluid can be almost colourless/pale straw/yellowy green/orangy brown, but I know from the colour of the 4.5 year old fluid in the reservoir (slightly green, ever so slightly cloudy) and the much better fluid in the front calipers (straw) that Skoda/Audi use a pale straw dot 4. Clearly that black and very cloudy almost sludge like gunk that came out the back calipers is much older than 4.5 years. For **** sake, you pay main dealer prices and they stiff you on a safety thing like a brake fluid change on a powerful/sporty car. !!!!!
> 
> Even though life is busy, I am very glad I know which end of a spanner or socket goes where and have accumulated a very fair set of tools, 'cos clearly you get stiffed by main stealers!



unreal


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> That mac rips!!!! Sweet video!!! Temps are gonna be in the low 30's mon-tue next week me and the old man gonna try and get out in the woods. I'm going stir crazy with all these firewood and saw action pics/videos you guys are sharing. I'm still living off of last years action. Right now I'm just a legend in my own mind got to get out of the house soon. Or I'm gonna be all [emoji2957]


Same here I'm going to try and call this tree guy here sometime this week there's wood in his woods as far as the eye can see I'm really hoping I can get some of it.


----------



## MustangMike

Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.

Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.

He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the raccoon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the raccoon did not survive).

He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.

We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.

My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


----------



## Lee192233

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 959476
> 
> You have to love the service department at car main dealerships don't you
> 
> So I'm about/nearly caught up on my car spannering jobs, mine and my wife's both had long overdue oil and filter changes and both had overdue brake fluid changes. That stuff in the bottle.... That's brake fluid, or it was, 7.5 years ago it was dot 4. I bought my car, a Skoda which is part of the VW Audi group, new in 2014. I bought a 3 year service pack with the car, yearly oil and filter and first brake fluid change at 3 years. Did it as needed the dealer stamp to keep the warranty. So I know I took it to the Wimbledon Skoda/Audi dealership at 3 years old for it's last service and it's brake fluid change, I still recall clearly the day. Now I know I've been lazy since and 4.5 years is far too long to leave the brake fluid before it's next change.... And I know different makes of fluid can be almost colourless/pale straw/yellowy green/orangy brown, but I know from the colour of the 4.5 year old fluid in the reservoir (slightly green, ever so slightly cloudy) and the much better fluid in the front calipers (straw) that Skoda/Audi use a pale straw dot 4. Clearly that black and very cloudy almost sludge like gunk that came out the back calipers is much older than 4.5 years. For **** sake, you pay main dealer prices and they stiff you on a safety thing like a brake fluid change on a powerful/sporty car. !!!!!
> 
> Even though life is busy, I am very glad I know which end of a spanner or socket goes where and have accumulated a very fair set of tools, 'cos clearly you get stiffed by main stealers!


Sad to hear. My brother was a service writer at a dealership in our area. He was appalled by the things he saw there. They taught him to basically target little old ladies because they're an easy upsell. He saw the service department put bulk 5w30 in an almost new Duramax because the customer was waiting and they were out of 15w40. He went straight to the owner with that and I believe someone got in big trouble. Most dealerships are good but I find it hard to trust them.

I'd be willing to bet most American cars go to the scrap yard with original brake fluid in them. We try to convince our customers that it's good maintenance to change their brake fluid but it's a hard sell.

Meanwhile we're changing the race car guys fluid spring and fall. This is the fluid of choice at Road America. $65 a liter.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the racon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the racon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the racon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the racon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


So sorry to hear this. It's really hard to lose a family member. Ours have been cats, but part of the family each and every one. My eyes were not dry as we've parted with them.


----------



## old CB

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the racon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the racon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


Very sorry, Mike. That's truly lousy.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the racon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the racon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


So sorry to hear that! That’s real tough for dog people. Will be thinking of you all and I hope it goes as well as it can.


----------



## JustJeff

Sorry to hear it @MustangMike . Dogs are family. The hardest part of owning a dog is the goodbye.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the racon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the racon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


I'm very sorry. May the Lord bless you and bring you peace in these trying times. In nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Not a ride anyone wants to make.


----------



## Woodsman_26

Hey guys , I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi from Sw Colorado. I currently cut in the forest and will share some of my fun I have soon.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Woodsman_26 said:


> Hey guys , I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi from Sw Colorado. I currently cut in the forest and will share some of my fun I have soon. View attachment 959538



Welcome.

You cut in the National Forest?


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> So I'm about/nearly caught up on my car spannering



These are what we call spanners in the U.S., I still have some from my machinist days. We used them for seal retainers on hydraulic cylinders.




They‘re for cylinders with this type of seal retainer.



There are other type spanners too.


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You cut in the National Forest?


Forest, blm and private property


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Woodsman_26 said:


> Forest, blm and private property


Welcome! Can you work on clearing the deadfall north of Kremmling? Like all of it? It makes elk hunting a chore! 

Mustang Mike, really sorry to hear that. Prayers your way for comfort. We've got one nearing the end as well. It's tough. 

“Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.” —*Roger Caras*


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.



I‘m sorry to hear that, we had to put down our dog 2-1/2 years ago, cancer running down the length of her back on one side. It got really bad for her. It was hard on us, she was a really good dog.


----------



## Woodsman_26

OH_Varmntr said:


> Welcome! Can you work on clearing the deadfall north of Kremmling? Like all of it? It makes elk hunting a chore!
> 
> Mustang Mike, really sorry to hear that. Prayers your way for comfort. We've got one nearing the end as well. It's tough.
> 
> “Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.” —*Roger Caras*


I have years and years of beetle kill down here haha.. I went through some woods last year tracking a pair of big black bears that we're eating on a calf the yotes killedand the deadfall was such a pain. I feel ya!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I’m sure you lost sleep over it!! Lol


Yes, I'm still up.
I keep reloading the page to see if yo've liked my post, nothing yet .


----------



## chipper1

11 pages to go @Cowboy254 , you can do it


----------



## chipper1

Just went to reload the stove for the night, walked back towards the living room and looked towards the front door, it was slightly cracked . The keeper has about 3/16" of frost on it lol. That certainly wasn't helping keep the temp up in here.
Its currently 9 here now, suppose to drop to 1 by morning , more wood is the answer.
I know that's nothing up your way @svk . I don't know if I could live with your temps up there, but maybe the humidity is lower lol. It's 77% here right now. Funny, I just looked at Grand Rapids MN, -17 and 77% humid, what are the chances . Just NE of there a short distance it's -31 and it says the humidity is N/A, no humidity available I guess lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Yes, I'm still up.
> I keep reloading the page to see if yo've liked my post, nothing yet .
> 
> 
> View attachment 959550


----------



## bob kern

Morning all a whole 1 degree here.


----------



## ken morgan

bob kern said:


> We use a grandpa bear fisher. Took 3 men, a boy, a team of horses and most of our local national guard troops to get in on the house!!!! Worth it tho. I can’t imagine ever needing another one as heavy built as it is. Even below zero, our furnace has not ran since except for scheduled exercising of the system. Push that big thing to 600 for a while and you will be hot!


yeah I modeled my stove off of the fisher design and sized it inbetween the papa and mama bear stoves. I just added a side door with glass to the design for ascetics and used slightly thicker bricks so that the interior is basically the same cubic feet as the Mama Bear but with a loot more thermal mass in the fire bricks.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Just went to reload the stove for the night, walked back towards the living room and looked towards the front door, it was slightly cracked . The keeper has about 3/16" of frost on it lol. That certainly wasn't helping keep the temp up in here.
> Its currently 9 here now, suppose to drop to 1 by morning , more wood is the answer.
> I know that's nothing up your way @svk . I don't know if I could live with your temps up there, but maybe the humidity is lower lol. It's 77% here right now. Funny, I just looked at Grand Rapids MN, -17 and 77% humid, what are the chances . Just NE of there a short distance it's -31 and it says the humidity is N/A, no humidity available I guess lol.


Morning Brett, 

It was about 0F when I left this morning. I think even the regular furnaces are having a hard time keeping up. I did pretty good the other night when it was 10 i managed to keep the living room around 70 with red oak and maple, but the rest of the house was slowly getting colder and colder. Not to bad for sleeping I don't need the bedrooms to be a raging furnace anyways. looks like its supposed to warm up a little next week.


----------



## bob kern

ken morgan said:


> yeah I modeled my stove off of the fisher design and sized it inbetween the papa and mama bear stoves. I just added a side door with glass to the design for ascetics and used slightly thicker bricks so that the interior is basically the same cubic feet as the Mama Bear but with a loot more thermal mass in the fire bricks.


It’s a good design. I think our place is around 1700 sq ft. And it takes care of the whole house. Down to 3 last night and the house still between 65&70 this morning.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> It’s a good design. I think our place is around 1700 sq ft. And it takes care of the whole house. Down to 3 last night and the house still between 65&70 this morning.


Mama will be up soon and she’ll have the stove screaming. That girl can go through the wood but I have to say it’s nice to come in after being out in single digits to a warm house, my easy chair and a cup of coffee!!!
Keep them home fires burnin mama!!


----------



## Brufab

Oh man MM. you and the wife and the doggy are in our prayers.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Oh man MM. you and the wife and the doggy are in our prayers.


Mornin brufab!!! How’s our miss Hannah doing?


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Mornin brufab!!! How’s our miss Hannah doing?


She's ok we have new prescriptions to try out to help hold her fluids. Alot is pointing to pituitary issues since her boob milk hormones (prolactin) are high plus alot of other hormones/chemicals. Looks like the pituitary is the controller of all things hormone/chemical related. She could be infertile as well with the elevated prolactin. https://www.ohsu.edu/brain-institute/understanding-pituitary-disorders. This article is pretty much spot on with most of her issues.


----------



## Brufab

@mm when we had to put our lab down I took 2 days off of work to spend every second I could with her I pretty much didn't sleep for those 2 days. I gave her the best food steaks chicken breasts everything she loved and non stop attention and let her sleep in bed and the whole 9 yards. My eyes are not dry either brother after hearing the news


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> She's ok we have new prescriptions to try out to help hold her fluids. Alot is pointing to pituitary issues since her boob milk hormones (prolactin) are high plus alot of other hormones/chemicals. Looks like the pituitary is the controller of all things hormone/chemical related. She could be infertile as well with the elevated prolactin. https://www.ohsu.edu/brain-institute/understanding-pituitary-disorders. This article is pretty much spot on with most of her issues.


Well that’s a step in the right direction. Once they nail it down, things will start changing for the better I imagine. Will cross our fingers on the infertility. If it’s an issue we’d be glad to chat with you guys about fostering if that is something you would be interested in. 
plenty of kiddos out there that need someone.


----------



## Lee192233

Brufab, I hope the doctors figure something out soon. Stay strong...we're praying for you guys.

Mustang Mike we're thinking of you on this most difficult day.


----------



## bob kern

Lee192233 said:


> Brufab, I hope the doctors figure something out soon. Stay strong...we're praying for you guys.
> 
> Mustang Mike we're thinking of you on this most difficult day.


Two thumbs up on both friends!


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> I don't have a degree nor do I have to pay one off . I'm a skilled tradesmen. I'm a CNC supervisor and know more manual machining than anyone I've worked around. I work for a small company and I also do maintenance and repair. I've learned on the job and have done quite well for myself. I really don't understand your disparaging remarks. Everyone does not know everything. Just trying to help someone that may not know.


sorry if my sarcastic remarks don't quite filter through on the internet. Disparaging you was not the intent. I have modded the post to reflect that I hope.


----------



## GeeVee

MM- My condolences to you and yours. I've always been a grateful dog owner, but its never easy. I am sure, you are the person your dog wanted you to be.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> She's ok we have new prescriptions to try out to help hold her fluids. Alot is pointing to pituitary issues since her boob milk hormones (prolactin) are high plus alot of other hormones/chemicals. Looks like the pituitary is the controller of all things hormone/chemical related. She could be infertile as well with the elevated prolactin. https://www.ohsu.edu/brain-institute/understanding-pituitary-disorders. This article is pretty much spot on with most of her issues.


My wife had the same thing. Your wife has a Pituitary tumor. The elevated prolactin is from a hormone secreting tumor which may or may not be able to be seen on the MRI. Sometimes they are very very small but the size isn't relative to the problems they cause its about how much hormone the tumor secretes. A really large one may not secrete much at all vs a small one that can secrete a ton. They diagnose it chemically not necessarily through image because of the trouble seeing it. They may start chemical therapy to shrink it there's a couple drugs they use they put my wife on bromocriptine to shrink its size thereby reducing the hormone it secretes. Or there is surgical options too. Her fertility should return once the tumor is dealt with. If she needs surgery or you need any help with good endo give me a call ill be glad to help with all the info we have gotten through that journey. Have a good morning.


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> sorry if my sarcastic remarks don't quite filter through on the internet. Disparaging you was not the intent. I have modded the post to reflect that I hope.


No hard feelings sir. I hope you have a good start to your day. And everything is well with you and your family.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Sad news, this really caught us by surprise.
> 
> Our younger dog, Linus, has an inoperable tumor on his spine, and will have to be euthanized tomorrow.
> 
> He is 10, is a rescue, and we have had him since he was 2. He is 65 lbs of solid muscle, and fast as the wind. He is very friendly and listens well. He loves to play fetch and tug, and has a fierce "allegator shake", but the only thing I ever saw him hurt was the raccoon that tried to rip through the screen and get into our house (Linus did not have a scratch on him, but the raccoon did not survive).
> 
> He also loves to go for walks, hikes, and ride shotgun. Kids and adults alike love to pet him.
> 
> We had him DNA tested. He is equal parts of Pit and Boxer, with a little Australian Shepard, Grate Dane and Nova Scota Duck Tolling Retriever.
> 
> My wife and I are devastated, and my eyes are not dry as I write this.


So sorry to hear this Mike.  It's never easy for sure. Linus could never have had a better dad and mom.


----------



## RichinNJ

Vtrombly said:


> My wife had the same thing. Your wife has a Pituitary tumor. The elevated prolactin is from a hormone secreting tumor which may or may not be able to be seen on the MRI. Sometimes they are very very small but the size isn't relative to the problems they cause its about how much hormone the tumor secretes. A really large one may not secrete much at all vs a small one that can secrete a ton. They diagnose it chemically not necessarily through image because of the trouble seeing it. They may start chemical therapy to shrink it there's a couple drugs they use they put my wife on bromocriptine to shrink its size thereby reducing the hormone it secretes. Or there is surgical options too. Her fertility should return once the tumor is dealt with. If she needs surgery or you need any help with good endo give me a call ill be glad to help with all the info we have gotten through that journey. Have a good morning.


GM Folks, the endocrinologist needs to make sure that the elevated prolactin is not a false positive. My wife had elevated prolactin for years and went thru all kinds of tests. It turned out to be an enzyme which triggers that test. He told her to avoid getting that test in the future. Hope the infertility gets resolved and you folks get the blessing you want.


----------



## bob kern

Woodsman_26 said:


> Hey guys , I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi from Sw Colorado. I currently cut in the forest and will share some of my fun I have soon. View attachment 959538


Welcome aboard friend!!!


----------



## MustangMike

OH_Varmntr said:


> “Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.” —*Roger Caras*


My wife has this on the wall in our dining room.

If I had to make one up it would be "If there is a Heaven, our dogs will be there". Hope that does not offend anyone.


----------



## H-Ranch

Woodsman_26 said:


> Hey guys , I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi from Sw Colorado. I currently cut in the forest and will share some of my fun I have soon. View attachment 959538


Thosr are some good looking stacks you have there, sir!


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> She's ok we have new prescriptions to try out to help hold her fluids. Alot is pointing to pituitary issues since her boob milk hormones (prolactin) are high plus alot of other hormones/chemicals. Looks like the pituitary is the controller of all things hormone/chemical related. She could be infertile as well with the elevated prolactin. https://www.ohsu.edu/brain-institute/understanding-pituitary-disorders. This article is pretty much spot on with most of her issues.


Our hopes and prayers are with you and her to resolve this issue in a favorable manner.

FYI, my older daughter did not have her first till she was 43!

She lives in NH, and we were hoping to see her this Sat, but with the weather prediction, not so sure.


----------



## SS396driver

@Mustangsorry to hear about the dog hard losing them . 

@Brufab hope they get everything sorted out. 

Tenant called today the neighborhood is in lockdown . Town police and State Trooper swat team at the end of the street . 








UPDATE... Standoff in Town of Poughkeepsie ends - Mid Hudson News


TOWN OF POUGHKEEPSIE – A standoff on Channingville Road in the Town of Poughkeepsie is over as a man surrendered to police shortly after 8:30. A neighbor told Mid-Hudson News he was awakened by six or seven gunshots around 4 a.m. and as police arrived, he heard yelling and another gunshot. The...




midhudsonnews.com


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> @Mustangsorry to hear about the dog hard losing them .
> 
> @Brufab hope they get everything sorted out.
> 
> Tenant called today the neighborhood is in lockdown . Town police and State Trooper swat team at the end of the street .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE... Standoff in Town of Poughkeepsie ends - Mid Hudson News
> 
> 
> TOWN OF POUGHKEEPSIE – A standoff on Channingville Road in the Town of Poughkeepsie is over as a man surrendered to police shortly after 8:30. A neighbor told Mid-Hudson News he was awakened by six or seven gunshots around 4 a.m. and as police arrived, he heard yelling and another gunshot. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midhudsonnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 959580


Glad he just surrendered, so many times those situations end much worse, as it is he probably will loose all gun rights. Hope whatever situation is gets worked out.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Morning Brett,
> 
> It was about 0F when I left this morning. I think even the regular furnaces are having a hard time keeping up. I did pretty good the other night when it was 10 i managed to keep the living room around 70 with red oak and maple, but the rest of the house was slowly getting colder and colder. Not to bad for sleeping I don't need the bedrooms to be a raging furnace anyways. looks like its supposed to warm up a little next week.


It was -2 here, were up to zero now, warming to 17.
It got down to 70, but it's its back up to 71 now. Burning black locust cookies on top of the coals to get them down and put out some nice heat at the same time, it works very well.
We've never fired the furnace here, bought the place in 2009.
I cut the cookies on the 16th, the pile here is about 8" tall, I have a few inches left. It's a great way to get rid of elm if you have any, makes splitting real easy lol.


----------



## chipper1

RichinNJ said:


> GM Folks, the endocrinologist needs to make sure that the elevated prolactin is not a false positive. My wife had elevated prolactin for years and went thru all kinds of tests. It turned out to be an enzyme which triggers that test. He told her to avoid getting that test in the future. Hope the infertility gets resolved and you folks get the blessing you want.


Welcome to posting Rich .
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> It was -2 here, were up to zero now, warming to 17.
> It got down to 70, but it's its back up to 71 now. Burning black locust cookies on top of the coals to get them down and put out some nice heat at the same time, it works very well.
> We've never fired the furnace here, bought the place in 2009.
> I cut the cookies on the 16th, the pile here is about 8" tall, I have a few inches left. It's a great way to get rid of elm if you have any, makes splitting real easy lol.
> View attachment 959583


As of right now ours is just supplementary heat. Its an old heatilator and burns a face cord a night. Its bricked in so our family room is not conducive to add a standalone stove, But ill probably safe my pennies for an insert if i get a good supply of wood. Hopefully it warms up soon so you can start sleeping through the night.


----------



## ken morgan

thing that worries me most is all of the people at our age suffering from pituary gland and thyroid problems. both os these are particular to cesium intake form nuclear fallout. the timeline is correct as well for people on the east coast as three mile island would be about right for most of us..


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> As of right now ours is just supplementary heat. Its an old heatilator and burns a face cord a night. Its bricked in so our family room is not conducive to add a standalone stove, But ill probably safe my pennies for an insert if i get a good supply of wood. Hopefully it warms up soon so you can start sleeping through the night.


A face cord a night  .
I burn about 3.5 and heat the place with our wood stove as the primary heat source. I do put some odds in there, quite a few cookies, and some black locust rounds I bring right from the woods to the house, usually about this time of the yr or right before the ground gets soft in the spring.


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> No hard feelings sir. I hope you have a good start to your day. And everything is well with you and your family.


You as well. I tend to drunk post a lot as our hours are 13 hours apart. (my off work drinking time) so filter is obviously not always in place, i offer this not as an excuse but simply a statement of fact. I honestly try to tone down my thoughts but they leap from my brain and straight to my mouth.. or in this case fingers. the old adage of measure twice and cut once should be automatic... Unfortunately for me its not. Good Evening Sir and best wishes to your family as well.


----------



## Woodsman_26

H-Ranch said:


> Thosr are some good looking stacks you have sir!


I am trying to get some more cut once I can get back into the forest from the previous sno


H-Ranch said:


> Thosr are some good looking stacks you have there, sir!


Thank you H-ranch! I am planning on having somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-60 cords by August stacked and drying for fall. I really love the beetle kill spruce to burn. I haven't yet decided which Husky to save up for on the pro line. I am really liking the 562xp and the 572xp. I have been using the 034 for over a decade and my ms361 for 5 years but my ms361 has left me stranded and sometimes won't even start. I got it used and it was a rebuild at that .


----------



## H-Ranch

Woodsman_26 said:


> I am planning on having somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-60 cords by August stacked and drying for fall.


60 full cords? That is a lot of wood!


----------



## Philbert

-14*F again this morning. I’m thinking that we start a program, similar to Daylight Savings Time, where we automatically shift the temperature 10* higher during Winter months?

Philbert


----------



## Woodsman_26

H-Ranch said:


> 60 full cords? That is a lot of wood!


Yea, some days I can cut 2 cords of logs and haul but I need more daylight for that and I have to start early. I grew up cutting white and red oaks, hickory and sweetgums when they needed to be taken down. Spruce and pine especially are so much easier to take down than those knarly hardwoods in my youth but the crash from the tree on the Earth was much more noticable and you could feel it with the hardwoods.


----------



## Woodsman_26

H-Ranch said:


> 60 full cords? That is a lot of wood!


I have a very basic way I haul and get my logs. Hopefully this year I will be able to get a nice mid late 90s diesel 3/4 ton and a trailer with a winch on the front to winch up my logs. Using brute Force, aka my body to load logs is really overworking me even though I really enjoy the hard work and workout I get out of it.


----------



## Woodsman_26

Woodsman_26 said:


> I have a very basic way I haul and get my logs. Hopefully this year I will be able to get a nice mid late 90s diesel 3/4 ton and a trailer with a winch on the front to winch up my logs. Using brute Force, aka my body to load logs is really overworking me even though I really enjoy the hard work and workout I get out of it.View attachment 959634


Here is a typical load for me. Takes about 2 hrs to fell, buck and load a cord then drive back to low elevation property to cut up logs and split which takes about 1.5-2 hrs per cord to split. I will sometimes drop a big "25-32" tree but it's a bit much for loading by hand lol. So now I make logs 10-12ft long so I can haul a cord plus some I this old truck.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.

I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.

We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.

Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.

I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.

We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


----------



## Brufab

Real cool you rescued dogs. We have 3 rescues, brunos in front from genessee county humane society, luna in the back from Maumee Ohio, and the elf goman came from Korea via Chicago o'hare Airport.


----------



## Brufab

Woodsman_26 said:


> Here is a typical load for me. Takes about 2 hrs to fell, buck and load a cord then drive back to low elevation property to cut up logs and split which takes about 1.5-2 hrs per cord to split. I will sometimes drop a big "25-32" tree but it's a bit much for loading by hand lol. So now I make logs 10-12ft long so I can haul a cord plus some I this old truck.View attachment 959641


Now that's the definition of scrounging


----------



## Woodsman_26

MustangMike said:


> Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.
> 
> I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.
> 
> We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.
> 
> Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.
> 
> I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.
> 
> We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


I'm sorry to hear about your beloved dog member. I
hope you guys can move on happily with the memories of him. My Vesla bird dog Penny had a oopsy litter with my pyrenese male last winter and not 2 months later she died. It was middle winter and couldn't bury her so I took her to a mtn top on my snowmobile and found a nice tree that overlooked the whole valley over to the Sangres and rock buried her there under the tree. She was also a beloved dog member who I took everywhere with me in the mtns on all my adventures. I feel for you in this hard time. Memories make me smile as they will you and your wife.


----------



## SS396driver

And the hits keep coming literally . Daughter in law was sideswiped by a bmw last night on her way to pick up my grandson from daycare. 3 lane one way road she was in the middle lane this ahole came up the left lane from behind swerved because someone was making a left. He was going so fast in 30mph zone his car climbed up hers and flipped . Witnesses all claimed he was doing at least double and was swerving all over to pass other cars . She is fine her actual words were I didn’t feel anything just heard a loud scrapping noise . Ahole who was driving the BMW got two tickets speed unreasonable and imprudent and reckless endangerment. Hers is the white Toyota


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> And the hits keep coming . Daughter in law was sideswiped by a bmw last night on her way to pick up my grandson from daycare. 3 lane one way road she was in the middle lane this ahole came up the left lane from behind swerved because someone was making a left. He was going so fast in 30mph zone his car climbed up hers and flipped . Witnesses all claimed he was doing at least double and was swerving all over to pass other cars . She is fine he actual words were I didn’t feel anything just heard a loud scrapping noise . Ahole was driving a BMW got two tickets speed unreasonable and imprudent and reckless endangerment. Hers is the white Toyota View attachment 959660
> View attachment 959661


Only 2 tix and he's upside  down ??? Crazy world. Glad she is ok.


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Only 2 tix and he's upside  down ??? Crazy world. Glad she is ok.


Believe he will lose his license for a while . Cop at the scene said the assistant DA won’t plead down reckless endangerment.


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> Only 2 tix and he's upside  down ??? Crazy world. Glad she is ok.


That should be a felony vehicular assault. It would be here.


----------



## MustangMike

Glad your daughter is OK Mark ... they never caught anyone when my daughter's car was sideswiped by a jeep going in the opposite direction at night (even though she spotted the car, with the damage in a parking lot, they would not do anything)!


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Thosr are some good looking stacks you have there, sir!



Those stacks explain why there are no trees visible out to the horizon!!


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> Real cool you rescued dogs. We have 3 rescues, brunos in front from genessee county humane society, luna in the back from Maumee Ohio, and the elf goman came from Korea via Chicago o'hare Airport.


Linus was our third rescue from the Putnam Humane Society. Lucy was also rescued, as was our previous dog Thor (White and Brown).

And before him, our Dalmation "Bailey" was rescued from a failed relationship! When they each went their separate ways they were not allowed to have dogs at their new places.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Linus was our third rescue from the Putnam Humane Society. Lucy was also rescued, as was our previous dog Thor (White and Brown).
> 
> And before him, our Dalmation "Bailey" was rescued from a failed relationship! When they each went their separate ways they were not allowed to have dogs at their new places.


Been thinking of you all today.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> A face cord a night [emoji23] .
> I burn about 3.5 and heat the place with our wood stove as the primary heat source. I do put some odds in there, quite a few cookies, and some black locust rounds I bring right from the woods to the house, usually about this time of the yr or right before the ground gets soft in the spring.


I've never really kept count on how much this thing can burn but I know it's pretty decent although Texs fix with the wire mesh may let me get a little more of it. I plan on calling this tree guy tomarrow and hopefully get permission for some of these massive wood piles. Was tied up all day the EDM tech was there today did a test burn and everything checks out have to do a couple of Post tweeks but should be able to hammer out some parts now. Hope you guys are staying warm these next couple days will be pretty cold till after the weekend.


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> You as well. I tend to drunk post a lot as our hours are 13 hours apart. (my off work drinking time) so filter is obviously not always in place, i offer this not as an excuse but simply a statement of fact. I honestly try to tone down my thoughts but they leap from my brain and straight to my mouth.. or in this case fingers. the old adage of measure twice and cut once should be automatic... Unfortunately for me its not. Good Evening Sir and best wishes to your family as well.


All good, Nobody is perfect, if we were we wouldn't have needed the Good Lords Son to come and save us. I wish you a good evening and Cheers!


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> thing that worries me most is all of the people at our age suffering from pituary gland and thyroid problems. both os these are particular to cesium intake form nuclear fallout. the timeline is correct as well for people on the east coast as three mile island would be about right for most of us..


I've wondered about just that from chernobyl and like you said three mile island. If there was they would never tell you about it that's for sure.


----------



## bob kern

ken morgan said:


> You as well. I tend to drunk post a lot as our hours are 13 hours apart. (my off work drinking time) so filter is obviously not always in place, i offer this not as an excuse but simply a statement of fact. I honestly try to tone down my thoughts but they leap from my brain and straight to my mouth.. or in this case fingers. the old adage of measure twice and cut once should be automatic... Unfortunately for me its not. Good Evening Sir and best wishes to your family as well.


The good thing here is we are guys. That means even if we were to get a little torqued at each other , the next day we’ll be helping each other with saws or having coffee!
Why can’t the rest of the world figure this out!


----------



## svk

Hey all!

I’m still alive but doing my time with the Kung flu. Luckily my case has been very mild so far… Felt like one day of food poisoning although I didn’t actually get sick and then after that my taste is messed up. I can still taste and smell but everything tastes overly salty which is weird because normally on my food does not taste salty enough. The good news is I’m able to work from home and I have plenty of projects at home to keep me busy so I’ll just be hanging out here until the end of the weekend.


----------



## H-Ranch

Woodsman_26 said:


> I am planning on having somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-60 cords by August stacked and drying for fall.





Woodsman_26 said:


> Yea, some days I can cut 2 cords of logs and haul


Oh man! @dancan goes into semi-retirement with the van. I think I finally pass @Logger nate and the Ford. @Cowboy254, the ute, and the trailer take a month long sabbatical. So it looks like me and my wheelbarrow finally have a shot at the coveted AS "scrounger of the year" with the 23 dump trailer loads of logs and here comes the new kid @Woodsman_26 passing me like I'm standing still!


----------



## rarefish383

I'm tickled to have my loader back, cant believe I did with out it for a month. Got six cords of cut off's, splinters bark and crap cleaned. Not six cords of scrap, the scrap from six cords. About 4:30 I started building a Ballast Box for my John Deere X540. Only took a little over half an hour. The box was and old desk safe. All I had to do as get it centered and drill three holes in it. Two into the frame and one through the ball hitch hole. Only difference I noticed with 200 pounds of extra balas was when you let up on the hydro peddle, it stops faster.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I’m still alive but doing my time with the Big C. Luckily my case has been very mild so far… Felt like one day of food poisoning although I didn’t get sick and then after that my taste is messed up. I can still taste and smell but everything tastes overly salty which is weird because normally on my food does not taste salty enough. The good news is I’m able to work from home and I have plenty of projects at home to keep me busy so I’ll just be hanging out here until the end of the weekend.


Praying everything is good for you svk! I was wondering where you were. Take care buddy and praying for a speedy recovery. Keep an eye on your ❤, wife's mom just got over the C and now her heart rates (bpm) doing some funky stuff mostly going into the 140's which it never has before


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Oh man! @dancan goes into semi-retirement with the van. I think I finally pass @Logger nate and the Ford. @Cowboy254, the ute, and the trailer take a month long sabbatical. So it looks like me and my wheelbarrow finally have a shot at the coveted AS "scrounger of the year" with the 23 dump trailer loads of logs and here comes the new kid @Woodsman_26 passing me like I'm standing still!


I was wondering about that because I didnt see any 4x4 stickers on your wheelbarrow before because at a quick glance it looked like you had your wheelbarrow loaded up again too funny guys.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Linus was our third rescue from the Putnam Humane Society. Lucy was also rescued, as was our previous dog Thor (White and Brown).
> 
> And before him, our Dalmation "Bailey" was rescued from a failed relationship!


Mike, I hope looking at the old pics and the thoughts of past friends have brought a smile to your face on this difficult day.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I’m still alive but doing my time with the Big C.


Might want to re-think the language. My first thoughts were, ‘SVK HAS CANCER?!?

Sorry that you got it. Hope you have a mild case of COVID. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Might want to re-think the language. My first thoughts were, ‘SVK HAS CANCER?!?
> 
> Sorry that you got it. Hope you have a mild case of COVID.
> 
> Philbert


Sorry, fixed

Yes, Covid. Very mild, probably thanks to a decision I made last March and again in April.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> @Mustangsorry to hear about the dog hard losing them .
> 
> @Brufab hope they get everything sorted out.
> 
> Tenant called today the neighborhood is in lockdown . Town police and State Trooper swat team at the end of the street .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE... Standoff in Town of Poughkeepsie ends - Mid Hudson News
> 
> 
> TOWN OF POUGHKEEPSIE – A standoff on Channingville Road in the Town of Poughkeepsie is over as a man surrendered to police shortly after 8:30. A neighbor told Mid-Hudson News he was awakened by six or seven gunshots around 4 a.m. and as police arrived, he heard yelling and another gunshot. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midhudsonnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 959580


The Mid-Hudson Valley has turned into a shooting gallery... a lot of shooting, wounding and killing going on. The DA didn't bother presenting one murder case to a grand jury so the judge let the suspect go pending an indictment... and they let murderers out with no bail. Yup... we're on our way to being a third world country.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> -14*F again this morning. I’m thinking that we start a program, similar to Daylight Savings Time, where we automatically shift the temperature 10* higher during Winter months?
> 
> Philbert


Reminds me of the lady wanting to move the deer crossing signs lol.
Also, I think we should make it stay between 15 and 30 most days with a nice sunny 35 once or twice a week .


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> I've wondered about just that from chernobyl and like you said three mile island. If there was they would never tell you about it that's for sure.


yeah I shipped my wife and my 1st daughter down south west to Iwakuni when Fukushima popped its cork.

The local government and the Brass on the bases tried to hide the actual severity of the situation.

Funny thing is in 2006 the government placed radiation sensors that you could monitor online in an attempt to make the local population in Kanagawa feel better about the nuclear carrier that was planned to replace the Kitty Hawk in 2008. 

As a result when Fukushima initially let some steam escape I went right to that website and was able to watch in real time as our areas background count went up. threw the Wife in the family car and sent her and my at the itme 11 month old daughter 14 hours southwest close to Iwakuni base to wait out the plumes. about 4 months in the Japanese government realized that folks were watching the radiation monitors that originally had been a placebo against the nuke carrier and shut the website down stating the the monitoring stations had somehow degraded and were not reading correctly.


----------



## Vtrombly

ken morgan said:


> yeah I shipped my wife and my 1st daughter down south west to Iwakuni when Fukushima popped its cork.
> 
> The local government and the Brass on the bases tried to hide the actual severity of the situation.
> 
> Funny thing is in 2006 the government placed radiation sensors that you could monitor online in an attempt to make the local population in Kanagawa feel better about the nuclear carrier that was planned to replace the Kitty Hawk in 2008.
> 
> As a result when Fukushima initially let some steam escape I went right to that website and was able to watch in real time as our areas background count went up. threw the Wife in the family car and sent her and my at the itme 11 month old daughter 14 hours southwest close to Iwakuni base to wait out the plumes. about 4 months in the Japanese government realized that folks were watching the radiation monitors that originally had been a placebo against the nuke carrier and shut the website down stating the the monitoring stations had somehow degraded and were not reading correctly.


My BIL was stationed in Okinawa my sister when they got back to the states was diagnosed with adrenal cancer. I absolutely do not believe that it had nothing to do with Fukushima seems kind of weird she was diagnosed after being there. She tested negative for all the genetic markers something doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I’m still alive but doing my time with the Kung flu. Luckily my case has been very mild so far… Felt like one day of food poisoning although I didn’t actually get sick and then after that my taste is messed up. I can still taste and smell but everything tastes overly salty which is weird because normally on my food does not taste salty enough. The good news is I’m able to work from home and I have plenty of projects at home to keep me busy so I’ll just be hanging out here until the end of the weekend.


Hang in there!!


----------



## hamish

Dandy Big Sky Day! Great time of year murican and the rest of the worlds thermometers get closer. -38c/ -36 murican.
Not much scrouging done, breaking in some trails. No excuses to miss the school bus now! Found a nice dead red oak up the swamp, hopefully on tomorrow to do list.
Beers real cold, no bugs, no mud.....living the dream.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Been thinking of you all today.


Since we all like our pooches on here.....


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.
> 
> I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.
> 
> We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.
> 
> Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.
> 
> I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.
> 
> We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


Very sorry to hear Mike. They truly are family members.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Oh man! @dancan goes into semi-retirement with the van. I think I finally pass @Logger nate and the Ford. @Cowboy254, the ute, and the trailer take a month long sabbatical. So it looks like me and my wheelbarrow finally have a shot at the coveted AS "scrounger of the year" with the 23 dump trailer loads of logs and here comes the new kid @Woodsman_26 passing me like I'm standing still!



Don't jump the gun, we have no way of knowing if he’ll follow through. You still might get that trophy.


----------



## bran1har

Woodsman_26 said:


> Here is a typical load for me. Takes about 2 hrs to fell, buck and load a cord then drive back to low elevation property to cut up logs and split which takes about 1.5-2 hrs per cord to split. I will sometimes drop a big "25-32" tree but it's a bit much for loading by hand lol. So now I make logs 10-12ft long so I can haul a cord plus some I this old truck.View attachment 959641


Why not split right on site where you get the logs and load split firewood right into the back of the truck?


----------



## Logger nate

H-Ranch said:


> Oh man! @dancan goes into semi-retirement with the van. I think I finally pass @Logger nate and the Ford. @Cowboy254, the ute, and the trailer take a month long sabbatical. So it looks like me and my wheelbarrow finally have a shot at the coveted AS "scrounger of the year" with the 23 dump trailer loads of logs and here comes the new kid @Woodsman_26 passing me like I'm standing still!


I have some catching up to do, lol.



You guys are still way ahead of me.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.
> 
> I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.
> 
> We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.
> 
> Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.
> 
> I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.
> 
> We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


Sorry to hear Mike.


----------



## Woodsman_26

bran1har said:


> Why not split right on site where you get the logs and load split firewood right into the back of the truck?


A couple reasons...I like to minimize the time in the forest and woods for one. I just bought raw40 acres with only bushes and sand so the sawdust is nice to add to certain areas to mix in with the dirt and add to the soil. I cut different lengths for people and myself. I have a splitter at the house for this purpose and I like the starter strips I get when splitting. So I log out to the house and unload in 10 min. Whereas if I had split on site I would have to stack/load and unstack and restack at the house. I pile the logs up and cut cords out of them at whatever size I'm cutting for that cord. Average is 16" but I had someone want 14" and I'm cutting even smaller for myself until I get my cabin built I'm hoping to start mid summer where I can have a normal size stove with normal sized wood.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bran1har said:


> Why not split right on site where you get the logs and load split firewood right into the back of the truck?



I‘ll tell you why I don’t. More time and energy is expended on site, I get more home if I concentrate on loading truck and trailer. Plus more fits in the load if it isn’t split, except what’s needed to fill nooks and crannies.


----------



## bran1har

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ll tell you why I don’t. More time and energy is expended on site, I get more home if I concentrate on loading truck and trailer. Plus more fits in the load if it isn’t split, except what’s needed to fill nooks and crannies.


ok, makes sense. I guess I just don't have a ton of space to unload and handle the large log lengths, also the mess of splitting at my property.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.
> 
> I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.
> 
> We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.
> 
> Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.
> 
> I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.
> 
> We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


Wow... bummer. You have my condolences. It's tough to watch...


----------



## mountainguyed67

bran1har said:


> handle the large log lengths



I cut to length where I get them, too hard to load otherwise.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

I need to scrounge more firewood. 

The electric company dropped off an envelope requesting 652 reasons why we should've started burning wood last month. 

[emoji35]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDElliott

MustangMike said:


> My wife has this on the wall in our dining room.
> 
> If I had to make one up it would be "If there is a Heaven, our dogs will be there". Hope that does not offend anyone.


Our native son Will Rogers said.
“If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”​


----------



## CDElliott

bob kern said:


> Been thinking of you all today.


Playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote this about his Dalmation in 1940.


https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/07/The-Last-Will-and-Testament.pdf


----------



## Woodsman_26

Woodsman_26 said:


> A couple reasons...I like to minimize the time in the forest and woods for one. I just bought raw40 acres with only bushes and sand so the sawdust is nice to add to certain areas to mix in with the dirt and add to the soil. I cut different lengths for people and myself. I have a splitter at the house for this purpose and I like the starter strips I get when splitting. So I log out to the house and unload in 10 min. Whereas if I had split on site I would have to stack/load and unstack and restack at the house. I pile the logs up and cut cords out of them at whatever size I'm cutting for that cord. Average is 16" but I had someone want 14" and I'm cutting even smaller for myself until I get my cabin built I'm hoping to start mid summer where I can have a normal size stove with n
> 
> 
> Logger nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some catching up to do, lol.View attachment 959785
> View attachment 959787
> View attachment 959788
> View attachment 959790
> You guys are still way ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice operation you have going
Click to expand...


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch said:


> Mike, I hope looking at the old pics and the thoughts of past friends have brought a smile to your face on this difficult day.


It has helped, thanks. My wife is taking it harder than I am, she took him to the bike path almost every day, letting him ride shotgun (which he loved to do).

I keep reminding her to remember all the good years we had with him, and our other dogs, and how we should appreciate all those times.

That said, it still hurts. They are all unique, they are all different, and they are all irreplaceable.

Several staff at the ER that spent time with him (he was there all-day Tue and overnight till Wed morn) came out and told us they could not believe how good he was with them, even when he was in pain. That is how he was, he never lost control.


----------



## Woodsman_26

hamish said:


> Dandy Big Sky Day! Great time of year murican and the rest of the worlds thermometers get closer. -38c/ -36 murican.
> Not much scrouging done, breaking in some trails. No excuses to miss the school bus now! Found a nice dead red oak up the swamp, hopefully on tomorrow to do list.
> Beers real cold, no bugs, no mud.....living the dream.
> View attachment 959768
> View attachment 959769


Love it!


----------



## Woodsman_26

Snow scrounging guys!


----------



## ken morgan

Woodsman_26 said:


> A couple reasons...I like to minimize the time in the forest and woods for one. I just bought raw40 acres with only bushes and sand so the sawdust is nice to add to certain areas to mix in with the dirt and add to the soil. I cut different lengths for people and myself. I have a splitter at the house for this purpose and I like the starter strips I get when splitting. So I log out to the house and unload in 10 min. Whereas if I had split on site I would have to stack/load and unstack and restack at the house. I pile the logs up and cut cords out of them at whatever size I'm cutting for that cord. Average is 16" but I had someone want 14" and I'm cutting even smaller for myself until I get my cabin built I'm hoping to start mid summer where I can have a normal size stove with normal sized wood.


I will be honest.. I thought me stepping in with a 12 ton crane truck was stretching scrounging a bit... but Bro.. Damn...


----------



## ken morgan

Vtrombly said:


> My BIL was stationed in Okinawa my sister when they got back to the states was diagnosed with adrenal cancer. I absolutely do not believe that it had nothing to do with Fukushima seems kind of weird she was diagnosed after being there. She tested negative for all the genetic markers something doesn't pass the smell test.


I would not trust **** they tell you. at the time I was working on Commander Fleet Activities Yokosuka as a upper level Manger for CFAY. To give you an idea of how much full of ******** they were/are... the 3 Star theater commander was to arrive from Hawaii to give a pep talk. His plane with him, his staff, and his family were suddenly diverted to Guam due to "engine problems" just as the strongest plumes of radioactive **** were falling in Kanagawa/Tokyo (where a lot of bases are located). as above, they tried to play it off as engine issues for a military aircraft... sorry but you follow their progress and they were way closer to Yokota Air Base then Guam when they turned around and high tailed it to a safe space...


----------



## Brufab

Not sure how this is even possible? Looks like 1 wheelbarrow load for H-ranch


----------



## ken morgan

ken morgan said:


> I would not trust **** they tell you. at the time I was working on Commander Fleet Activities Yokosuka as a upper level Manger for CFAY. To give you an idea of how much full of ******** they were/are... the 3 Star theater commander was to arrive from Hawaii to give a pep talk. His plane with him, his staff, and his family were suddenly diverted to Guam due to "engine problems" just as the strongest plumes of radioactive **** were falling in Kanagawa/Tokyo (where a lot of bases are located). as above, they tried to play it off as engine issues for a military aircraft... sorry but you follow their progress and they were way closer to Yokota Air Base then Guam when they turned around and high tailed it to a safe space...


Meanwhile all of the "local hires" were told they were mission essential while all of the world wide hires went back to the states on leave with their families... On the taxpayers dime.


----------



## ken morgan

Brufab said:


> Not sure how this is even possible?


Ever bailed hay in rural Indiana? thats nothing Bro.


----------



## bob kern

bran1har said:


> Why not split right on site where you get the logs and load split firewood right into the back of the truck?


He might be racing sunset like I am so many times. I do a lot of my cutting after work and I only have an hour or two part of the year. The goal at that point is small enough I can get it on the truck and get out.


----------



## bob kern

OH_Varmntr said:


> I need to scrounge more firewood.
> 
> The electric company dropped off an envelope requesting 652 reasons why we should've started burning wood last month.
> 
> [emoji35]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You’re cutting in to their profits. There that is the condensed honest version.


----------



## H-Ranch

OH_Varmntr said:


> I need to scrounge more firewood.
> 
> The electric company dropped off an envelope requesting 652 reasons why we should've started burning wood last month.


LOL at 652 reasons. They don't give me that many reasons, but occasionally the electric company and the propane company send me reminders to keep cutting.


----------



## crowbuster

MustangMike said:


> Well, the wife and I got through the difficult business of saying our goodbyes to our dog Linus this morning, so it is time to move on.
> 
> I told her we have to remember we had a good 8 years with him ... we rescued him when he was about 2 and he was about 10 now.
> 
> We are still in a bit of shock that he went from appearing perfectly normal to not being able to walk or do his functions in less than a week. The cancer was very aggressive.
> 
> Good thing we brought him in when we did cause the first thing they did was install a catheter, because he was full.
> 
> I did neglect to post one of my favorite pics of him. I think he resembles a Sphinx in this one.
> 
> We thought we would still have Linus when Lucy (on the right, and 14) passed. Guess things don't always go as planned.


tough stuff. hate it. sorry to hear


----------



## bob kern

ken morgan said:


> Ever bailed hay in rural Indiana? thats nothing Bro.


I bale hay in Indiana friend !!!! I‘ve seen some doozies!!! Lol


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> LOL at 652 reasons. They don't give me that many reasons, but occasionally the electric company and the propane company send me reminders to keep cutting.


I like seeing the propane truck pull up next door .
They've only been here twice, once not long after we bought the place to tell me they were going to pick up the tank(because they own it), to which I told them I'd call when I used my propane, and when they came to pick the tank up after I called  .
That said I use a 24 gallon tank (100 lb tank) every other month for hot water. I need to run down and fill the two empties I have here now, wonder how much it's up to now, looking forward to switching it to electric.


----------



## GenXer

I have this to work on in the spring


----------



## Woodsman_26

Brufab said:


> Not sure how this is even possible? Looks like 1 wheelbarrow load for H-ranch


That's insane. How does that wood stay piled in that truck lmao..that's a lifegoal to have that loaded. I love to see what my ol jeloppie can handle..


----------



## Woodsman_26

GenXer said:


> I have this to work on in the spring


 I need some of those to help build my cabin this summer so I don't have to go source them myself haha jk. I love to see logs drying and waiting to be used.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chipper1 said:


> I like seeing the propane truck pull up next door .
> They've only been here twice, once not long after we bought the place to tell me they were going to pick up the tank(because they own it), to which I told them I'd call when I used my propane, and when they came to pick the tank up after I called  .
> That said I use a 24 gallon tank (100 lb tank) every other month for hot water. I need to run down and fill the two empties I have here now, wonder how much it's up to now, looking forward to switching it to electric.


Went from an OWB to an HE propane furnace at our last house mainly because of the time required to feed 14+ cords through that OWB every year, especially once we began having kids. The efficiencies of modern stoves is nothing short of amazing. I could've heated it with 1/4 of that wood with a modern catalytic stove.

We use propane for heating scald water for butchering hogs and chickens but that's pretty much it.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Woodsman_26 said:


> That's insane. How does that wood stay piled in that truck lmao..that's a lifegoal to have that loaded. I love to see what my ol jeloppie can handle..


I can't imagine they went far with it like that


----------



## Oletrapper

Woodsman_26 said:


> Hey guys , I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi from Sw Colorado. I currently cut in the forest and will share some of my fun I have soon. View attachment 959538


Well stacked cords right there now.


----------



## bob kern

Oletrapper said:


> Well stacked cords right there now.


For sure!! Wonder if he stacks for hire!!


----------



## chipper1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Went from an OWB to an HE propane furnace at our last house mainly because of the time required to feed 14+ cords through that OWB every year, especially once we began having kids. The efficiencies of modern stoves is nothing short of amazing. I could've heated it with 1/4 of that wood with a modern catalytic stove.
> 
> We use propane for heating scald water for butchering hogs and chickens but that's pretty much it.


Where's the big bill come from?
That's why I went with an indoor stove, 3.5 or so a yr. I'm still trying to figure out what I'll do for heat in the barn/house in the short term future(10yrs). I had a 10yr plan for burning wood here and I'm still doing the indoor wood stove so my savings just keep going up, and I have wood already in the woodshed for next yr and plenty more for the yrs beyond that needs processing  .


----------



## Woodsman_26

I include free stacking with my deliveries and everyone seems to love it.


bob kern said:


> For sure!! Wonder if he stacks for hire!!


----------



## Woodsman_26

OH_Varmntr said:


> I can't imagine they went far with it like that


Just follow him and pick up the pieces haha. I would be scared to snap all the lug nuts off the hub or brake the leaf springs and or bracket with that much..I mean one cord is over 2k lbs I believe depending on water content and type of wood so that's more than that, more like 2 cords maybe.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Woodsman_26 said:


> I include free stacking with my deliveries and everyone seems to love it.



Do you charge more for that?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Not sure how this is even possible? Looks like 1 wheelbarrow load for H-ranch



I originally saw this with the caption “IKEA Furniture”.


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you charge more for that?


This pastyear I have been doing $250 a cord free delivery within 45 min in the valley area and free stacking. This next season I'm going up to $275 with free stacking. Takes me about 45 min to an hour to offload and stack it for someone. I'm also going to offer for people to come to the farm to pick up their cords for a discount.


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> I originally saw this with the caption “IKEA Furniture”.


Lmao


----------



## mountainguyed67

Woodsman_26 said:


> I'm also going to offer for people to come to the farm to pick up their cords for a discount.



We only had one taker on that, and he thought he was gonna stand there while we loaded it. Specify how you want that to go. When I say “we” I’m talking about our club fundraiser. The guys said he’s saving money by picking up, then wants us to do part of the delivery (loading).


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> We only had one taker on that, and he thought he was gonna stand there while we loaded it. Specify how you want that to go. When I say “we” I’m talking about our club fundraiser. The guys said he’s saving money by picking up, then wants us to do part of the delivery (loading).


Agreed. That's funny how ignorant people can be . Maybe more frustrating that funny. Yea, they get the discount for me not loading, delivering and stacking. I'm not sure how much to take off yet though. I had a couple ask for pickup but I'm more interested in meeting people and delivering as I'm new to this Saguache area and don't know anybody really except over in La Garita I know a couple people.


----------



## farmer steve

Woodsman_26 said:


> Agreed. That's funny how ignorant people can be . Maybe more frustrating that funny. Yea, they get the discount for me not loading, delivering and stacking. I'm not sure how much to take off yet though. I had a couple ask for pickup but I'm more interested in meeting people and delivering as I'm new to this Saguache area and don't know anybody really except over in La Garita I know a couple people.


I only deliver to 2 longtime elderly customers anymore. All the wood I sell is picked up here at the farm. I help load. I'm probably on the high end of pricing compared to marketplace and CL and have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## Woodsman_26

farmer steve said:


> I only deliver to 2 longtime elderly customers anymore. All the wood I sell is picked up here at the farm. I help load. I'm probably on the high end of pricing compared to marketplace and CL and have a hard time keeping up.


When I started I checked the market and there were quite a few people charging $300 a cord. I tried that but couldn't move any so I lowered it and got slammed with business. First sale was 2 cords so that was a nice one day paycheck.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

chipper1 said:


> Where's the big bill come from?
> That's why I went with an indoor stove, 3.5 or so a yr. I'm still trying to figure out what I'll do for heat in the barn/house in the short term future(10yrs). I had a 10yr plan for burning wood here and I'm still doing the indoor wood stove so my savings just keep going up, and I have wood already in the woodshed for next yr and plenty more for the yrs beyond that needs processing  .


Our new place has electric baseboards and we didn't actually start burning until January 2, so the big bill was December. Although the current months usage says we're approaching last months usage already. 

I ordered a new Blaze King Princess catalytic insert today for the empty fireplace in the main living room. I was told May if I ordered one today, but they do have one arriving any day now. I to them consider it sold.

Anywho, our new house has 2 fireplaces. One has a small Buck Stove insert and the other is where the Blaze King will go.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

OH_Varmntr said:


> Our new place has electric baseboards and we didn't actually start burning until January 2, so the big bill was December. Although the current months usage says we're approaching last months usage already.
> 
> I ordered a new Blaze King Princess catalytic insert today for the empty fireplace in the main living room. I was told May if I ordered one today, but they do have one arriving any day now. I to them consider it sold.
> 
> Anywho, our new house has 2 fireplaces. One has a small Buck Stove insert and the other is where the Blaze King will go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well, anything to get that bill down, I figured if I could keep it under 200(even in the summer with the AC going) in the future after getting the electric water heater in I'd be pleased, now we are at 100-130. Now the only problem is that the 100-130 is before the barn was being built.


----------



## turnkey4099

bob kern said:


> He might be racing sunset like I am so many times. I do a lot of my cutting after work and I only have an hour or two part of the year. The goal at that point is small enough I can get it on the truck and get out.



That is how I work, bust em down to loadable size, haaul home, dump, split/pile when convenient. As pointed out it also saves one session of picking up and stacking splits.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> bust em down to loadable size



I had some helpers that didn’t understand this, and would split all the way down. Then run out of energy and want to leave before we had a full load.


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had some helpers that didn’t understand this, and would split all the way down. Then run out of energy and want to leave before we had a full load.


Scrounging firewood isn't for the weak, lazy or faint of heart. I have seen some people cut on the road and not even clean up the tops and throw trash down including beer bottles and cans. I had an encounter last summer and ran that Jack a** out of the forest. Now those a holes are lazy and put a bad name out for all of us hard working blue collars.


----------



## bob kern

Today’s load white oak first then more ash on top. Found a 20” hickory under that massive white oak top. Been held off the ground about 8” by other logs. Guess where I’ll be going next!! Still at least one or two more rics to gather from the white oak as well. It was just huge.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers. 

Strap up and pull down.






But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it. 





Never fails!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Woodsman_26 said:


> I have seen some people cut on the road and not even clean up the tops and throw trash down including beer bottles and cans. I had an encounter last summer and ran that Jack a** out of the forest. Now those a holes are lazy and put a bad name out for all of us hard working blue collars.



I‘ve seen woodcutters leave empty bar & chain oil jugs a couple places, but usually woodcutters pick up after themselves. Most litter comes from campers and hunters.Not to say all campers and hunters litter, it’s probably somewhere around half.


----------



## bob kern

OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## OH_Varmntr

bob kern said:


> Ouch!


There's a reason skidder tires have protection plates around the valve stems. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow. [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That hurts! Was there fluid in that tire also?


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Lee192233 said:


> That hurts! Was there fluid in that tire also?


Yes, both rears are loaded with calcium chloride. I've been wanting to get rid of it and just run tubes. I have plenty of wheel weight ballast as it is and usually have my 400lb box blade on the back. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsman_26

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve seen woodcutters leave empty bar & chain oil jugs a couple places, but usually woodcutters pick up after themselves. Most litter comes from campers and hunters.Not to say all campers and hunters litter, it’s probably somewhere around half.


Here next to the valley where the average Joe can drive into the hills is the problem. Once you get up in the mtns like the San Juans and not the hills, the type of people cutting and driving in change to a more respectful type in the matter of litter and politeness at least from what I have personally seen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

OH_Varmntr said:


> There's a reason skidder tires have protection plates around the valve stems.



Mine are tucked in there a little better, but something small could get in there.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Might want to re-think the language. My first thoughts were, ‘SVK HAS CANCER?!?
> 
> Sorry that you got it. Hope you have a mild case of COVID.
> 
> Philbert


Me too, took a big gasp before I read the rest of the sentence.


----------



## rarefish383

Finished the ballast box on the X540, sort of. It's done build wise, I added the hitch plate today. Next nice day i'll pull it back off and paint it.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Replacing the tube was, at this time, a last resort.

Got the generator running and threw everything on the quad and broke the bead down. For what it's worth, any generator that weighs 250lbs or more needs to be mounted on a dang trailer, not on those chincy plastic blow molded wheels they come on. 





Threaded valve stem going in the hole.










She took air and now I'm back at it. 31f and starting to rain so it was a miserable slippery mess.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ken morgan

Woodsman_26 said:


> I include free stacking with my deliveries and everyone seems to love it.


Hell yeah... when it looks that neat who would not be as happy as a cat eating sushi.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Mine are tucked in there a little better, but something small could get in there.
> 
> View attachment 959978



This is what I have in mind for mine. Gotta find a piece of pipe or tubing.


----------



## ken morgan

bob kern said:


> I bale hay in Indiana friend !!!! I‘ve seen some doozies!!! Lol


Yeah prior to leaving Indiana in 1985 I detassled corn, baled hay, hoed watermelons, and when that was all done came back home to split wood and sell it. Onetime My at the time boss and I stacked his 3/4 ton chevy over 15 high. that thing was flat out sitting on the bump stops all the way back to his barn. that truck had a 454 in it and it was still whining and the trans got pretty hot in just 5 miles to the barn.


----------



## bob kern

ken morgan said:


> Yeah prior to leaving Indiana in 1985 I detassled corn, baled hay, hoed watermelons, and when that was all done came back home to split wood and sell it. Onetime My at the time boss and I stacked his 3/4 ton chevy over 15 high. that thing was flat out sitting on the bump stops all the way back to his barn. that truck had a 454 in it and it was still whining and the trans got pretty hot in just 5 miles to the barn.


Begging for mercy I bet!!! I’ve switched to a 16’ landscape trailer. Sits low and hold 20 per row. Easy loading. You keep getting me i trouble by the way!!!! The comment the other night when you forgot to turn the filter on and made a crack about a lesbian seagull dance degree has become an issue for me! Lol you and the other fella talked thru that which is awesome but the phrase stuck in me head. Where it becomes an issue is at work. You see I work at a public high school around several twenty somethings that may actually have said degree and I can’t look at one of them with a straight face anymore!!!


----------



## Vtrombly

OH_Varmntr said:


> Replacing the tube was, at this time, a last resort.
> 
> Got the generator running and threw everything on the quad and broke the bead down. For what it's worth, any generator that weighs 250lbs or more needs to be mounted on a dang trailer, not on those chincy plastic blow molded wheels they come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threaded valve stem going in the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took air and now I'm back at it. 31f and starting to rain so it was a miserable slippery mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Man that sucks make sure you get a hot coffee soon and warm up. I hate that when nothing wants to work and your cold and tired. Hope the rest of the night gets a little better for you.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Vtrombly said:


> Man that sucks make sure you get a hot coffee soon and warm up. I hate that when nothing wants to work and your cold and tired. Hope the rest of the night gets a little better for you.


Thank you! Hot coffee was definitely needed. I've got the quad and the rest of the tools all tucked away for the night with 6 or 8 logs (don't remember exactly) waiting for me out in the pasture tomorrow. 

I've settled down quite a bit over the last few years since we began having kids. I was always rammy when things went bad, which of course makes things go from bad to worse. Got that honestly from my grandpa through my dad.  

Now when things like this happen, it's just one of those laugh it off and get it fixed so you can get back at it kinda things. Getting all upset takes time to cool down from and you don't think straight. 

Enjoy your night guys!


----------



## mountainguyed67

OH_Varmntr said:


>



Looks like you have a reducer from tractor size to automotive size, so you can air up without the bigger chuck. I have one of those, I only use it for my pressure gauge. I have a bigger pressure gauge, but it’s angled. That makes it hard to read at some rotations of the wheel.


----------



## Woodsman_26

Vtrombly said:


> Man that sucks make sure you get a hot coffee soon and warm up. I hate that when nothing wants to work and your cold and tired. Hope the rest of the night gets a little better for you.


Good work!


----------



## svk

Hey fellas.

Been mostly laying low although I feel fine. Did some plowing today and then worked on my car for a bit in my neighbor's garage. Lungs aren't a big fan of exerting energy outside in the cold right now for sure.

I have been seasoning a lot of cast iron too. Damn exhaust fan went out so I now have been putting the oven on time bake and leaving with the windows open a crack to clear things out. I still have several pieces to restore but at least I am making progress.

More work from home tomorrow and then more work in my neighbor's shop (he won't be back to his cabin for a few weeks).


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Been mostly laying low although I feel fine. Did some plowing today and then worked on my car for a bit in my neighbor's garage. Lungs aren't a big fan of exerting energy outside in the cold right now for sure.
> 
> I have been seasoning a lot of cast iron too. Damn exhaust fan went out so I now have been putting the oven on time bake and leaving with the windows open a crack to clear things out. I still have several pieces to restore but at least I am making progress.
> 
> More work from home tomorrow and then more work in my neighbor's shop (he won't be back to his cabin for a few weeks).


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## svk

Also-ordered a new lower unit for my boat tonight. They aftermarket lower had been on backorder but is now in stock. I will roll that down to the neighbors and slide it in once it arrives.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Looks like you have a reducer from tractor size to automotive size, so you can air up without the bigger chuck. I have one of those, I only use it for my pressure gauge. I have a bigger pressure gauge, but it’s angled. That makes it hard to read at some rotations of the wheel.


I'll have to look closer but I thought the knurled brass extension was machined into the body so you had something to hold onto while tightening the nut. My bag of goodies is out in the shop and I ain't going back out there tonight so I'll check in the morning. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Today’s load white oak first then more ash on top. Found a 20” hickory under that massive white oak top. Been held off the ground about 8” by other logs. Guess where I’ll be going next!! Still at least one or two more rics to gather from the white oak as well. It was just huge.


That's a nice load.
You must be pretty close to the river there.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Hope you get better soon.


Thank you, I am doing pretty well. My lungs were already fubar from whatever crap I had in December so I cannot necessarily blame them on this bout of stuff. Either way, it will start warming up in a few weeks and I can start walking the dogs every day to build back shape.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘ve seen woodcutters leave empty bar & chain oil jugs a couple places, but usually woodcutters pick up after themselves. Most litter comes from campers and hunters.Not to say all campers and hunters litter, it’s probably somewhere around half.


I got my first felling wedge while grouse hunting... A habitat management feller lost it in the tangled clear cut in which I was hunting. It was a few years later that I took Game of Logging training, bought some chainsaws, and got to use the wedge! A couple months ago I found a tow strap that was apparently lost by someone on a 4 wheeler. That got added to my hazard-tree clean-up gear. I don't mind litter I can use...


----------



## GrizG

OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Makes those welded on valve guards look really attractive!


----------



## chipper1

OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Man you got a lot of ash in there.


OH_Varmntr said:


> There's a reason skidder tires have protection plates around the valve stems. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow. [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


My kubota has them more in the center of the wheel on the back side(the way my wheels are mounted).


OH_Varmntr said:


> Replacing the tube was, at this time, a last resort.
> 
> Got the generator running and threw everything on the quad and broke the bead down. For what it's worth, any generator that weighs 250lbs or more needs to be mounted on a dang trailer, not on those chincy plastic blow molded wheels they come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threaded valve stem going in the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took air and now I'm back at it. 31f and starting to rain so it was a miserable slippery mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Glad you were able to get it out yet tonight.


OH_Varmntr said:


> This is what I have in mind for mine. Gotta find a piece of pipe or tubing.


Will you be painting yours that color too lol.

Well at least the barn will be nice and warm tomorrow with that new insulation


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Thank you, I am doing pretty well. My lungs were already fubar from whatever crap I had in December so I cannot necessarily blame them on this bout of stuff. Either way, it will start warming up in a few weeks and I can start walking the dogs every day to build back shape.


Having asthma it doesn't take much for mine to get screwed up.
One blessing for me is I haven't gotten my sense of smell back 100% yet. My senses are very heightened, so much so that when I'm outside I can smell "neighbors" doing their laundry/their fabric softeners, we use nothing with any fragrance to it. The bummer is I can't enjoy the K-2 maxima I burn in my two smoke equipment .


----------



## Woodsman_26

OH_Varmntr said:


> Thank you! Hot coffee was definitely needed. I've got the quad and the rest of the tools all tucked away for the night with 6 or 8 logs (don't remember exactly) waiting for me out in the pasture tomorrow.
> 
> I've settled down quite a bit over the last few years since we began having kids. I was always rammy when things went bad, which of course makes things go from bad to worse. Got that honestly from my grandpa through my dad.
> 
> Now when things like this happen, it's just one of those laugh it off and get it fixed so you can get back at it kinda things. Getting all upset takes time to cool down from and you don't think straight.
> 
> Enjoy your night guys!


I do that all too often myself. I went out first thing yesterday to check on my battery hooked to solar and I tripped over a bush bottom and fell and not only ripped my long underwear open on the knee I got a puncture wound and some skin peeled off. Now if you think I just shrugged my shoulders and came in and moved on I surely didn't..lmao I got bent out of shape and took a bit to cool off from that.


----------



## H-Ranch

OH_Varmntr said:


> This is what I have in mind for mine. Gotta find a piece of pipe or tubing.


I think that's a great idea - similar is on my loader. If you do this yourself, please dismount the tire before you weld. Many stories about explosions of tire assemblies being welded killing guys, including the dad of a guy I went to school with.


----------



## mountainguyed67

OH_Varmntr said:


> I thought the knurled brass extension was machined into the body so you had something to hold onto while tightening the nut.



I considered that too, could be.

I found these pictures after typing the above.


----------



## ken morgan

bob kern said:


> Begging for mercy I bet!!! I’ve switched to a 16’ landscape trailer. Sits low and hold 20 per row. Easy loading. You keep getting me i trouble by the way!!!! The comment the other night when you forgot to turn the filter on and made a crack about a lesbian seagull dance degree has become an issue for me! Lol you and the other fella talked thru that which is awesome but the phrase stuck in me head. Where it becomes an issue is at work. You see I work at a public high school around several twenty somethings that may actually have said degree and I can’t look at one of them with a straight face anymore!!!


that particular phrase was born while in the sandbox. one of the other Marines in my company brought a little tiny hard drive and a small tablet screen. we were watching beavis and butthead and the one teacher was prancing about singing a song about lesbian seagulls.... I looked over towards the head shed and made a comment about i thought thats whats wrong with a couple of the 2nd Lt's we had with us... I then made the comment that they must have degrees in lesbian seagull dance interpretation and thats why they were both a couple of walking clusterf**ks, and its been in my lexicon eversince.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Mine are tucked in there a little better, but something small could get in there.
> 
> View attachment 959978


Not sure why but my valve stems on on the inside of my rear tires on my NH. PITA when I need to put air in them. I had the tire shop put a special shorter heavy duty stem on my fronts last time I had tires put on.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

H-Ranch said:


> I think that's a great idea - similar is on my loader. If you do this yourself, please dismount the tire before you weld. Many stories about explosions of tire assemblies being welded killing guys, including the dad of a guy I went to school with.


I'll definitely deflate it first. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OH_Varmntr

mountainguyed67 said:


> I considered that too, could be.
> 
> I found these pictures after typing the above.
> 
> View attachment 960030
> 
> View attachment 960031


Well I learn something new every day, thank you!







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudders

I never stopped to think why the valves on my tractor are all on the inside of the wheel. Now I know - simple defensive measure, but boy, have I cursed them every time I've had to check pressure...


----------



## Lee192233

@Cowboy254 is making his way through. He's like the little engine that could. Chugga, chugga....


----------



## Brufab

OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I feel ya on that had same thing happen before we had a spare tire and rim just for that and doing tire change in the field. But taking the pie weights off was no fun. The valve stem was in the way of one pie weight and it would catch brush and sticks. After the valve stem got sheared off we made a cover plate for that spot to protect the valve stem. Was the tire loaded?


----------



## Brufab

I found the post that sucks the tire was loaded what a pain in the.... after having multiple rims rot out around the valve stem from calcium cloride we bought the pie weights. 12 pie pieces per rim at 35# apiece plus the mount plate weighs probly 30#


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Brufab said:


> I found the post that sucks the tire was loaded what a pain in the.... after having multiple rims rot out around the valve stem from calcium cloride we bought the pie weights. 12 pie pieces per rim at 35# apiece plus the mount plate weighs probly 30#



Have you heard of beet juice? It's being used as a replacement for CC and you don't have to tube it since it's not corrosive. It's not cheap to do. Last time I had it quoted it was $400 per tire.

I forgot about this thread I made on another forum when I re-tubed this tire when I bought the tractor. It's been a few years.









Changing a Tire Tube with Ballast


Ok folks, so I spent a gorgeous Saturday changing a suspected back tube in one of the rear tires of my JD4600. The tires are 17.5x24, and I purchase a Firestone tube for $60 at a local tire shop. I also purchased a few tools that I will post links to show you what I used. Here's what I had...




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## Brufab

im aware of the beet juice but it's alot of money running on the ground when you get a flat. We went with the pie weights because they fit a few of our Ford tractor rims and its not to bad switching them over to another tractor. We got the pie weight set for 500$ crv was a bit taxed when I picked them up. I had to spread them throughout the vehicle. 24 x 35# plus the mounting plates and a couple coffee cans of nuts and bolts.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Having asthma it doesn't take much for mine to get screwed up.
> One blessing for me is I haven't gotten my sense of smell back 100% yet. My senses are very heightened, so much so that when I'm outside I can smell "neighbors" doing their laundry/their fabric softeners, we use nothing with any fragrance to it. The bummer is I can't enjoy the K-2 maxima I burn in my two smoke equipment .


I know it! Haven’t had asthma problems in years till that damn influenza A.

Today my coffee tastes and smells great. Go figure.

One benefit of all this crud is I haven’t yet put on the 10 to 15 pounds I normally do in the winter. I did put on a little bit last summer and fall when I was in party mode but I have maintained since then. Which will be good when I get into diet phase when the weather starts to warm up.


----------



## cat10ken

Brufab said:


> im aware of the beet juice but it's alot of money running on the ground when you get a flat. We went with the pie weights because they fit a few of our Ford tractor rims and its not to bad switching them over to another tractor. We got the pie weight set for 500$ crv was a bit taxed when I picked them up. I had to spread them throughout the vehicle. 24 x 35# plus the mounting plates and a couple coffee cans of nuts and bolts.


No worse than having my wife and mother-in-law riding in the back seat!


----------



## Brufab

Saw this at the antique mall while closing out my wife's booth, I couldn't help but think of @H-Ranch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

OH_Varmntr said:


>



Interesting!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Wow 15+ pages of posts since Friday, pretty cool stuff guys, like reading a good book, not knowing what the next chapter may bring.


that's where i am currently! about 15 pages back! and

...not knowing how i will get caught back up!

guess i can blame my computer ~


----------



## mountainguyed67

OH_Varmntr said:


> Well I learn something new every day, thank you!



My bottom picture is just reducers, did you catch that?


----------



## OH_Varmntr

mountainguyed67 said:


> My bottom picture is just reducers, did you catch that?


Ahh yes I see that now. Well I don't know what I've got then. 

I found the ones I ordered on ebay. TR618A valve stems. They don't know them being able to take apart like kine but those are the ones I ordered according to my purchase history.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Today's scrounge. I didn't deflate any tires so it was a success in my book.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> Linus was our third rescue from the Putnam Humane Society. Lucy was also rescued, as was our previous dog Thor (White and Brown).
> 
> And before him, our Dalmation "Bailey" was rescued from a failed relationship! When they each went their separate ways they were not allowed to have dogs at their new places.


Sorry for your loss Mike. I saw this at work when I saw this but I don't post things on the work computer. We lost our Chow last fall. We had one year with her because she was 12 when we adopted her. She came from Louisiana, the house she was in had a fire and one other dog died. They had her out with a cooling blanket and O2 at the scene.. The vet almost lost her but got her cooled down and got her breathing well. Her owner had no way to keep her so she was up for adoption. They almost put her down because she had a temperament problem but she got better. An adoption site got her up to Conn. and my wife saw her online and got me to say yes. She was a fun dog despite her Chow attitude and was loving. She developed Cancer Quickly and died at home. We buried her near the wood lot. It was still as painful as if we had her for 10 years.


OH_Varmntr said:


> I planned to scrounge some more widowmakers.
> 
> Strap up and pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But watch out for the other logs already skidded! I knew better but was in a hurry to get a load before dark and wasn't paying attention. Well one of the other log ends got tied up in the wheel well and tore the valve stem off. So now instead if being done before dark, I'll be working in the dark to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fails!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I know you pain! I was logging out tree tops from a neighbor for $20 a cord. I lost front tire valve stems form driving in brush so often I got the tires foam filled. It's actually a better ride and no worries.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

husqvarna257 said:


> I know you pain! I was logging out tree tops from a neighbor for $20 a cord. I lost front tire valve stems form driving in brush so often I got the tires foam filled. It's actually a better ride and no worries.



Nice, do you mind me asking what that cost you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

OH_Varmntr said:


> Today's scrounge. I didn't deflate any tires so it was a success in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Went to scrounge some with my ih 240u and while I was out the rear rim gave up and the tube poked out right through the middle! She actually made it back to the firewood lot, and backed in to the barn for me before blowing out!!


----------



## Doorfx

bob kern said:


> 3 guesses what I’m doing after work tomorrow....



Bringing two macs to do the work of one STIHL ? [emoji12]


----------



## bob kern

Doorfx said:


> Bringing two macs to do the work of one STIHL ? [emoji12]


Haha. Good one. I have several stihls they just usually hide under the bench when the macs are in the shed. 
jk- I do have macs, stihls, huskys etc. and I like em all. Oh ya and a couple old poulans I really like too! And of course a shelf full of homeys.


----------



## bob kern

Doorfx said:


> Bringing two macs to do the work of one STIHL ? [emoji12]


Looking at your handle on here makes me wonder if you are a door tech. I don’t do much with commercial, but managing public school buildings for 30 yrs I have seen plenty of those in action. Way much more to that than people realize.


----------



## Doorfx

Yes there is. I was the owner of a Residential door manufacturing company. 
I no longer do that , but I’ve been using the company name for so many years it’s just easier.


----------



## LondonNeil

Logger nate said:


> I do have to be careful with lodgepole, in our stove anyway, can get too hot pretty quick if I leave it turned up too long, like just a few minutes. Red fir isn’t that way, most times I can leave stove (pacific energy) turned up all way and never get into the danger zone. Spruce is kinda in the middle.


After the cord or two I've pine I burnt this autumn I think I'd pick it up over oak now. Although when one piece would send the stove to 500C, I feel lucky it's survived!


3000 FPS said:


> I have an X27 given to me that the handle was broken on. I put a wooden handle on it and made it shorter. Around 28 inches. Handles real nice at that length.


How did you do that? I've seen some YouTube if a fit splitting with a tool like that, called it the Swedish unicorn or something like that.


Lee192233 said:


> Sad to hear. My brother was a service writer at a dealership in our area. He was appalled by the things he saw there. They taught him to basically target little old ladies because they're an easy upsell. He saw the service department put bulk 5w30 in an almost new Duramax because the customer was waiting and they were out of 15w40. He went straight to the owner with that and I believe someone got in big trouble. Most dealerships are good but I find it hard to trust them.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet most American cars go to the scrap yard with original brake fluid in them. We try to convince our customers that it's good maintenance to change their brake fluid but it's a hard sell.
> 
> Meanwhile we're changing the race car guys fluid spring and fall. This is the fluid of choice at Road America. $65 a liter.View attachment 959507


I did a bit of searching around. I've used dot5.1 for all my brake fluid for years, as it's dry boiling point is higher and it's wet BP considerably higher, and standard makes are only a few pence more then dot 3 or 4. However I realised the recommended fluid was dot 4, and couldn't see why. After a bit of research I found the viscosity of 5.1 is usually higher and the abs and ESP can be slower. Little more research and I found Bosch env6. Again only pennies more, it's dot 3/4/5.1 compatible, lower viscosity than most dot 4 and dry and wet BP higher again by enough it would meet a dot 6 spec if one existed (if you get what I mean). So that's what I used.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry to hear that Mike


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> These are what we call spanners in the U.S., I still have some from my machinist days. We used them for seal retainers on hydraulic cylinders.
> 
> View attachment 959541
> 
> 
> They‘re for cylinders with this type of seal retainer.
> View attachment 959542
> 
> 
> There are other type spanners too.
> View attachment 959543
> 
> View attachment 959544


UK Vs US English. Spanner = wrench. I guess a socket is a socket? 
Sizes are all metric too.... When my brother and I cleared dad's garage after he died we scraped piles of old tools, wenches, Allen keys etc, in whitworth, BSF, bsc, asf. 2 or 3 large deck fulls and good quality tools, just no use to must people here these days.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

LondonNeil said:


> scraped piles of old tools,


Painful to read...
But, everyones situation is different. Many of my dads old tools, the very few he had, were poor quality. I kept a few, a ball peen hammer, a crescent wrench, and donated most. Pretty much could put everything in a barn door style hand held tool box. He was in the service for thirty plus years on ships. Never acquired much in the way of possessions, even after retiring. Interesting life style.


----------



## 3000 FPS

LondonNeil said:


> How did you do that? I've seen some YouTube if a fit splitting with a tool like that, called it the Swedish unicorn or something like that.











I call it an X-27 with a wood handle.


----------



## TRTermite

bob kern said:


> s





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's where i am currently! about 15 pages back! and
> 
> ...not knowing how i will get caught back up!
> 
> guess i can blame my computer ~


SAME HERE (Wasn't 15 pages but close) I started to read from recent to older posts then went back to where I had left off so I could enjoy the read.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TRTermite said:


> SAME HERE (Wasn't 15 pages but close) I started to read from recent to older posts then went back to where I had left off so I could enjoy the read.


thinking _reading only_ is going to be my only route to take! lol....


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I know everyone likes pics with good views, so as I've been going through some of my pics of the dogs, I thought you all would like some of these. The wife and I did a lot more hiking when the dogs were younger.

Behind Mt Taurus you can see Breakneck Ridge, the the Hudson River and Beacon-Newburg Bridge.

They used granite quarried from Breakneck Ridge to build the Brooklyn Bridge and West Point.


----------



## husqvarna257

OH_Varmntr said:


> Nice, do you mind me asking what that cost you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I want to say it was $250 to$300 but it's been a few years. They are allot heaver but that's fine, good winter weight. There were some good video's showing a skid steer with regular tires and foamed tires running over a 4"-4", foamed was a much smother ride. Unfortunately I took the video off of favorites.

We are getting a Nor'easter today but the snow fall is way under the predictions, we might get 12" total not the 22". Windy as all get out but knock on wood we still have power.


----------



## husqvarna257

I should have said the foam filled tires are the front ones 27-8.5


----------



## LondonNeil

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's where i am currently! about 15 pages back! and
> 
> ...not knowing how i will get caught back up!
> 
> guess i can blame my computer ~


I've made it! I was also way back, for several days I avoided the thread, could not face the backlog! It's not taken as long as I thought!


Sandhill Crane said:


> Painful to read...
> But, everyones situation is different. Many of my dads old tools, the very few he had, were poor quality. I kept a few, a ball peen hammer, a crescent wrench, and donated most. Pretty much could put everything in a barn door style hand held tool box. He was in the service for thirty plus years on ships. Never acquired much in the way of possessions, even after retiring. Interesting life style.


Dad was an engineer in the print trade so had lots of tools for work, and the skill and inclination to do his own spanner wrenching on his cars and so on, so another set at home. Other stuff was even older, his dad's or mum's dad, also engineers. If we'd had more time we would have eBay'd or donated to clubs, but mum was moving house. I kept some, my brother some, gave a bit away, still have loads I mean to give away.... But yep a few sack fulls of spanners, Allen keys and so on, went for scrap.


----------



## H-Ranch

Managed to cut a few rounds from logs on the top of the pile today. One good thing is the cold weather seems to make the pine split a bit easier. 




Also found this in the log pile. Probably try to make it into projects since its not much for firewood anyway.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Looks like a piece of cedar. I burn it.


----------



## H-Ranch

3000 FPS said:


> Looks like a piece of cedar. I burn it.


Yep, sure is red cedar. I don't come across it often and it's one of my favorite looking woods. Not sure what to make quite yet but I have a few ideas saved.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Managed to cut a few rounds from logs on the top of the pile today. One good thing is the cold weather seems to make the pine split a bit easier.
> View attachment 960538
> View attachment 960539
> View attachment 960540
> 
> Also found this in the log pile. Probably try to make it into projects since its not much for firewood anyway.
> View attachment 960541


@H-Ranch the GODFATHER of wheelbarrowing  that wheelbarrow gonna end up with a hernia


----------



## rarefish383

I must be stuck in some kind of time warp? I keep seeing people "like" or "respond" to posts I made 5-10 years ago. I sure hope they don't try to hold me to them. I may have changed my mind since then.


----------



## Brufab

Thats most likely @Brufab aka the 'thread reaper'  yea im pretty much home bound due to unforeseen circumstances out of my control. Once things get better I will be back to work and most likely only hanging out in good morning check in, scrounging firewood, and remington/mall stickies. love all the old threads lots of valuable knowledge in them


----------



## 3000 FPS

Brufab said:


> Thats most likely @Brufab aka the 'thread reaper'  yea im pretty much home bound due to unforeseen circumstances out of my control. Once things get better I will be back to work and most likely only hanging out in good morning check in, scrounging firewood, and remington/mall stickies. love all the old threads lots of valuable knowledge in them


Nothing wrong with the old threads. Like you said some good info.


----------



## Brufab

You guys have been to atleast 10 different hospitals and all over the state with me and the wife. And have kept my sanity intact thru the hardships we have been facing for almost 6 months now. Not everyone I run into likes brusslesprouts or is ready to throw down over used oil for bar oil or cares you got a ragged out saw that your excited about or if you found some logs on the side of the road lol but I care about all that not only do I scrounge all of the above I scrounge the threads for a coping mechanism to deal with stress.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Managed to cut a few rounds from logs on the top of the pile today. One good thing is the cold weather seems to make the pine split a bit easier.
> View attachment 960538
> View attachment 960539
> View attachment 960540
> 
> Also found this in the log pile. Probably try to make it into projects since its not much for firewood anyway.
> View attachment 960541


I'd like to see your finished projects for ideas also. Any tips on drying cedar cookies? I have some in log form and I'd like to make corner shelves without cracks.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Well sometimes we do what we have to do. I am retired and come on here to kill time. 
The TV is full of so much crap anymore..


----------



## Vtrombly

Same here we don't watch TV here my tvs are like 14 year old plasmas that we never turn on.


----------



## psuiewalsh

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, sure is red cedar. I don't come across it often and it's one of my favorite looking woods. Not sure what to make quite yet but I have a few ideas saved.


I cut this one time.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Same here we don't watch TV here my tvs are like 14 year old plasmas that we never turn on.


Plasma? LOL, the last couple of TV's I've had are 36" tube TV's that people gave away for free when they got plasma/LED/whatever latest tech is.


----------



## Brufab

Those are tvs that you need a wheelbarrow to move I threw a bunch away a couple years ago a 27" Sony had to weigh 60#


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Plasma? LOL, the last couple of TV's I've had are 36" tube TV's that people gave away for free when they got plasma/LED/whatever latest tech is.


When we bought our first home in 08 they didn't have crtvs anymore have the same one to this day we actually got it as a house warming gift. We have one in the bedroom that we got for free when we got our phones. We actually play more board games then anything.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> I'd like to see your finished projects for ideas also. Any tips on drying cedar cookies? I have some in log form and I'd like to make corner shelves without cracks.


I haven't tried drying any cookies so I can't help there. One way to deal with it in log form is to let it crack naturally and then fill the crack when it stabilizes when the project is done. I made this corner shelf from a log I cut when green - there was one major crack I filled. 


I may try something like one of these for projects. Or something else, no telling until I get started! LOL


----------



## MustangMike

We got about 6", but it was single digits this morning and only went up to about 15F in the afternoon, and very windy.

I did get dressed up in my warm hunting clothes this afternoon and shoveled some snow then went for a walk in the neighborhood just to stay outside for a while. I was just sick and tired of being in the house and had to get outside for a while, and walked my old dog walk route w/o a dog. Our dog Lucy is 14 and does not do much walking anymore. It is a shame, because back in the day she was a great hiker and the best swimming dog we ever had (you can't tell from looking at her, but she has Newfoundland in her, and she swims like a fish!).

I just hope she hangs in there for a while longer, because if she goes down soon my wife will really be off the rails.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> We got about 6", but it was single digits this morning and only went up to about 15F in the afternoon, and very windy.
> 
> I did get dressed up in my warm hunting clothes this afternoon and shoveled some snow then went for a walk in the neighborhood just to stay outside for a while. I was just sick and tired of being in the house and had to get outside for a while, and walked my old dog walk route w/o a dog. Our dog Lucy is 14 and does not do much walking anymore. It is a shame, because back in the day she was a great hiker and the best swimming dog we ever had (you can't tell from looking at her, but she has Newfoundland in her, and she swims like a fish!).
> 
> I just hope she hangs in there for a while longer, because if she goes down soon my wife will really be off the rails.


All your dogs sound awesome MM I hope she hangs in there too for you and the wife losing 1 unexpectedly is bad enough but 2 withing a year I couldn't imagine it. Prayers for miss Lucy that she holds on to her health and stays strong for you guys.


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> You guys have been to atleast 10 different hospitals and all over the state with me and the wife. And have kept my sanity intact thru the hardships we have been facing for almost 6 months now. Not everyone I run into likes brusslesprouts or is ready to throw down over used oil for bar oil or cares you got a ragged out saw that your excited about or if you found some logs on the side of the road lol but I care about all that not only do I scrounge all of the above I scrounge the threads for a coping mechanism to deal with stress.


Who doesn't like Brussel Sprouts??


----------



## rarefish383

3000 FPS said:


> Nothing wrong with the old threads. Like you said some good info.


The thing I like most about reading old post is finding one where someone gives a really good answer. I think damn, that guy is really smart, and wonder who it is? Look up and it was, ME!


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> The thing I like most about reading old post is finding one where someone gives a really good answer. I think damn, that guy is really smart, and wonder who it is? Look up and it was, ME!


I will probably never have that happen!! Lol


----------



## H-Ranch

I had a couple more loads all queued up last night but nobody was asking for a bedtime story so I figured you guys were already sleeping and didn't do any after dark.  They were still there this morning.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I had a couple more loads all queued up last night but nobody was asking for a bedtime story so I figured you guys were already sleeping and didn't do any after dark.  They were still there this morning.
> View attachment 960681
> View attachment 960682


We will all need therapy now after missing a day. Chipper didn’t like one of my post so I was making an appointment already anyway!!


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> I haven't tried drying any cookies so I can't help there. One way to deal with it in log form is to let it crack naturally and then fill the crack when it stabilizes when the project is done. I made this corner shelf from a log I cut when green - there was one major crack I filled.
> View attachment 960557
> 
> I may try something like one of these for projects. Or something else, no telling until I get started! LOL
> View attachment 960560
> View attachment 960561
> View attachment 960562


My friend is a really good chainsaw artist. When he moved he had one bird setting aside. I asked what he was going to do with it? He said he hated it, it was supposed to be a raptor, and what should have been a hooked bill, came out looking like a crows beak. Drove him nuts. I said I loved it, so he gave it to me. Now my hunting shack is almost done, I'd like to take it up there. But, it's kind of big, and space is very limited. I made one table that folds against the wall, so we can put a bunk under it at night. That corner shelf might be just the thing. I could put my collection of Robert Rourke on the shelves and the bird on top. In this pic it's a little hard to see, but there is a fish in it's talons and waves under the fish. The bed will go in the bedroom, the bedroom is full of building stuff. I was thinking of putting some kind of stand in the corner where the table folds down. The bird was carved out of Ash, and I have a 36" tall by 28" round block of Ash. I think that corner shelf is what I need to make next!


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> I had a couple more loads all queued up last night but nobody was asking for a bedtime story so I figured you guys were already sleeping and didn't do any after dark.  They were still there this morning.
> View attachment 960681
> View attachment 960682


When my Dad went into business in the 70's, and I was 16, no one had ever heard of a Dingo. If we had to bring wood out of a back yard with a gate, he'd say, "Boy, get the "Go-Buggy!" It made my back hurt then, makes it hurt now! I think I may have posted this a few years back?


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Feeling pretty good today. I mean I’ve felt fine since Tuesday but a few of the days I was super tired. Not sure if that was an actual being tired from the C or just a mental fog knowing that I’ve got a lot of work to do.


----------



## svk

Ugh…house duties. Fixed the leaky toilet and also am deep into purging two closets that haven’t been cleaned since divorce


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the weekend on the hardwater. -30 was a little chilly and you could see your breath in the uninsulated cabin we stayed in. Propane kept the ice shacks toasty enough. Still better than a day at work!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> I had a couple more loads all queued up last night but nobody was asking for a bedtime story so I figured you guys were already sleeping and didn't do any after dark.  They were still there this morning.
> View attachment 960681
> View attachment 960682


Is that just a standard blow up tire or one of the hard foam ones I have to order a new one and trying to decide what's best.


----------



## GrizG

Another article on the future of wood burning in New York...









State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood


On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or




kingstonwire.com





State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood

by Max Freebern

KINGSTON - On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or a wood stove. And many still rely on wood to heat their homes, especially in the more remote areas of Ulster, where electricity can and does go out more often.

But state officials say reducing the volume of wood smoke in New York could improve the health of residents and help lower the state’s carbon footprint.

During its October 2020 meeting, the New York State Climate Action Council discussed the benefits of reducing the state's wood consumption by 40 percent to meet the state’s climate and air quality goals.

These goals were detailed in the state’s 2019 Climate Leadership and Community Protection Act. The law mandated that the Climate Action Council find strategies to reduce the state’s greenhouse gas emissions by 40 percent compared to 1990 levels by 2030. The state aims to achieve “net-zero greenhouse gas emissions,” where the volume of greenhouse gasses released is negligible compared to their reduction, by 2050.

According to the council’s 2021 Draft Scoping Plan, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency estimated that the volume of PM2.5 emissions (polluting particles two and a half microns or less in width, released by wood burning) coming from residential wood heating in New York was greater than that from other sources of residential and commercial power generation combined, even though only 2 percent of New York homes use wood heating.

The presence of PM2.5 particles is linked to symptoms like chest pain and heart rhythm changes, and could increase the risk of heart attacks, strokes, and asthma, according to the scoping plan. Elderly folks, children and low-income residents are particularly vulnerable to wood smoke exposure, the document continued. The council claims 40 percent of the benefits that could come from the plan are associated with reducing wood smoke.

Julie Noble, Kingston’s environmental education and sustainability coordinator, is working with Bard College and the Kingston Conservation Advisory Council (KCAC) on the “Kingston Air Quality Initiative,” which monitors the PM2.5 levels at the neighborhood scale.

On the City of Kingston website, under “Air Quality and Wood burning,” the KCAC said that using wood for heating is one of the dirtiest ways to stay warm. According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration data, it was estimated that 1,573.63 tons of wood was used to fuel Kingston homes in 2010. This created 193 tons of “carbon dioxide equivalent” emissions; i.e. even though what comes out of Kingston chimneys is not all CO2, combined, it has the same effect as emitting 193 tons of carbon dioxide.

That said, reducing the amount of wood burned in Kingston isn’t the city’s priority, Noble explained.

“Per our 2010 greenhouse gas emission inventory we determined that fewer than 70 homes in Kingston use wood as their primary source of heat so the focus is really on education and electrification,” Noble wrote in an email.

In a December KCAC meeting, Bard Professor Eli Dueker explained that PM2.5 emissions are often caused when wood fuel is not fully burnt before the smoke is released. Common sources for PM2.5 emissions included campfires, brush fires and wood stoves. Bard will work with Kingston to make air-quality data available for public education while the city works to promote the use of electric for both heating and vehicles.

The state is preparing for how a cut in wood consumption may impact the economy and hopes to add thousands of jobs in new clean-energy industries. As required by the Climate Act, the Just Transition Working Group conducted a study to examine the number of jobs that would be created to combat climate change and the training required for the new workforce, according to a New York State Energy Research & Development Authority spokesperson. Initial findings reveal that New York stands to see 10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel. This middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.could result in hundreds of thousands of new jobs for the state by 2030 and beyond, with the largest pay increases coming from middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.

NYSERDA has already committed nearly $120 million to support existing workforce development and training initiatives to prepare over 40,000 New Yorkers for emerging clean-energy jobs and to help businesses find qualified workers, according to the spokesperson. NYSERDA is also funding internships and on-the-job training for folks looking to join the clean energy workforce. One example was the $6 million Climate Justice Fellowships initiative that specifically targeted disadvantaged communities.


----------



## psuiewalsh

More frozen tree dumping. Forgot to get picture of the stump the oak came off of. Pulled out the 395 with 36" for it. Some long bucking cuts on it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Is that just a standard blow up tire or one of the hard foam ones I have to order a new one and trying to decide what's best.


Mine has the standard tire and it does have a slow leak. I couldn't find the leak with soap and water. Been meaning to get a tube for it. Probably should look at foam, but I'm guessing that costs a bit more than a tube. I think I actually have a couple tires around if I do a little digging.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Mine has the standard tire and it does have a slow leak. I couldn't find the leak with soap and water. Been meaning to get a tube for it. Probably should look at foam, but I'm guessing that costs a bit more than a tube. I think I actually have a couple tires around if I do a little digging.


Maybe I'll go for the foam then since I have to replace mine then. Hopefully they can take a heavy load of splits.


----------



## Lee192233

Bucked up and hauled some good sized ash to the to be split pile.


----------



## H-Ranch

Made it back in time this afternoon to get three loads in.


----------



## husky455rancher

ken morgan said:


> that particular phrase was born while in the sandbox. one of the other Marines in my company brought a little tiny hard drive and a small tablet screen. we were watching beavis and butthead and the one teacher was prancing about singing a song about lesbian seagulls.... I looked over towards the head shed and made a comment about i thought thats whats wrong with a couple of the 2nd Lt's we had with us... I then made the comment that they must have degrees in lesbian seagull dance interpretation and thats why they were both a couple of walking clusterf**ks, and its been in my lexicon eversince.



Man I miss that show! They brought it back for a few episodes a few years back and it was gold. Wish they kept making it.


----------



## bob kern

GrizG said:


> Another article on the future of wood burning in New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood
> 
> 
> On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingstonwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood
> 
> by Max Freebern
> 
> KINGSTON - On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or a wood stove. And many still rely on wood to heat their homes, especially in the more remote areas of Ulster, where electricity can and does go out more often.
> 
> But state officials say reducing the volume of wood smoke in New York could improve the health of residents and help lower the state’s carbon footprint.
> 
> During its October 2020 meeting, the New York State Climate Action Council discussed the benefits of reducing the state's wood consumption by 40 percent to meet the state’s climate and air quality goals.
> 
> These goals were detailed in the state’s 2019 Climate Leadership and Community Protection Act. The law mandated that the Climate Action Council find strategies to reduce the state’s greenhouse gas emissions by 40 percent compared to 1990 levels by 2030. The state aims to achieve “net-zero greenhouse gas emissions,” where the volume of greenhouse gasses released is negligible compared to their reduction, by 2050.
> 
> According to the council’s 2021 Draft Scoping Plan, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency estimated that the volume of PM2.5 emissions (polluting particles two and a half microns or less in width, released by wood burning) coming from residential wood heating in New York was greater than that from other sources of residential and commercial power generation combined, even though only 2 percent of New York homes use wood heating.
> 
> The presence of PM2.5 particles is linked to symptoms like chest pain and heart rhythm changes, and could increase the risk of heart attacks, strokes, and asthma, according to the scoping plan. Elderly folks, children and low-income residents are particularly vulnerable to wood smoke exposure, the document continued. The council claims 40 percent of the benefits that could come from the plan are associated with reducing wood smoke.
> 
> Julie Noble, Kingston’s environmental education and sustainability coordinator, is working with Bard College and the Kingston Conservation Advisory Council (KCAC) on the “Kingston Air Quality Initiative,” which monitors the PM2.5 levels at the neighborhood scale.
> 
> On the City of Kingston website, under “Air Quality and Wood burning,” the KCAC said that using wood for heating is one of the dirtiest ways to stay warm. According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration data, it was estimated that 1,573.63 tons of wood was used to fuel Kingston homes in 2010. This created 193 tons of “carbon dioxide equivalent” emissions; i.e. even though what comes out of Kingston chimneys is not all CO2, combined, it has the same effect as emitting 193 tons of carbon dioxide.
> 
> That said, reducing the amount of wood burned in Kingston isn’t the city’s priority, Noble explained.
> 
> “Per our 2010 greenhouse gas emission inventory we determined that fewer than 70 homes in Kingston use wood as their primary source of heat so the focus is really on education and electrification,” Noble wrote in an email.
> 
> In a December KCAC meeting, Bard Professor Eli Dueker explained that PM2.5 emissions are often caused when wood fuel is not fully burnt before the smoke is released. Common sources for PM2.5 emissions included campfires, brush fires and wood stoves. Bard will work with Kingston to make air-quality data available for public education while the city works to promote the use of electric for both heating and vehicles.
> 
> The state is preparing for how a cut in wood consumption may impact the economy and hopes to add thousands of jobs in new clean-energy industries. As required by the Climate Act, the Just Transition Working Group conducted a study to examine the number of jobs that would be created to combat climate change and the training required for the new workforce, according to a New York State Energy Research & Development Authority spokesperson. Initial findings reveal that New York stands to see 10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel. This middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.could result in hundreds of thousands of new jobs for the state by 2030 and beyond, with the largest pay increases coming from middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.
> 
> NYSERDA has already committed nearly $120 million to support existing workforce development and training initiatives to prepare over 40,000 New Yorkers for emerging clean-energy jobs and to help businesses find qualified workers, according to the spokesperson. NYSERDA is also funding internships and on-the-job training for folks looking to join the clean energy workforce. One example was the $6 million Climate Justice Fellowships initiative that specifically targeted disadvantaged communities.


I wonder how many years worth of gas/ electricity they could have bought with the 126 million mentioned here for the handful of guys trying to save money by heating with wood?


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> When my Dad went into business in the 70's, and I was 16, no one had ever heard of a Dingo. If we had to bring wood out of a back yard with a gate, he'd say, "Boy, get the "Go-Buggy!" It made my back hurt then, makes it hurt now! I think I may have posted this a few years back?


If I had a dime for every mile I’ve put on one.........!!!!!!
My dad rest his hard working soul got burnt on an expensive transfer case repair in his youth and vowed to never own a 4 wheel drive again and he didn’t! That meant whatever tree he found, no matter how far off the road or how steep the hill was, it came out in a wheelbarrow!!! 
He said it built character. Maybe so but all the same I vowed to never own a 2 wheel drive and I haven’t!! Lol


----------



## GrizG

bob kern said:


> I wonder how many years worth of gas/ electricity they could have bought with the 126 million mentioned here for the handful of guys trying to save money by heating with wood?


There are some assumptions that are problematic too. For one, "10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel" seems to assume the workers are interchangeable. They also ignore the reality that most of those heating with wood in Kingston cannot afford fuel oil or natural gas. They cannot then afford electric resistance heat or installing electric heat pumps without financial assistance. I'm a thorn in their side on many issues as I point out that they don't look at all the opportunity costs, only what they want to see.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> There are some assumptions that are problematic too. For one, "10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel" seems to assume the workers are interchangeable. They also ignore the reality that most of those heating with wood in Kingston cannot afford fuel oil or natural gas. They cannot then afford electric resistance heat or installing electric heat pumps without financial assistance. I'm a thorn in their side on many issues as I point out that they don't look at all the opportunity costs, only what they want to see.


Yep, it's much like the cash for clunkers, what's the real savings/environmental effect.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> If I had a dime for every mile I’ve put on one.........!!!!!!
> My dad rest his hard working soul got burnt on an expensive transfer case repair in his youth and vowed to never own a 4 wheel drive again and he didn’t! That meant whatever tree he found, no matter how far off the road or how steep the hill was, it came out in a wheelbarrow!!!
> He said it built character. Maybe so but all the same I vowed to never own a 2 wheel drive and I haven’t!! Lol


Thanks chipper. Might be able to cancel that appointment now! Lol


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Yep, it's much like the cash for clunkers, what's the real savings/environmental effect.


This is definitely a squeeze the little man. Wood burning is not what it was 100 years ago one factory pumps out more crap than half the countryside. Also it's like robbing Peter to pay Paul. If everyone is forced to switch to electric heat and cars and lawn equipment the grid will not support that. Which then means more power plants coal fired, natural gas, or nuclear. They will be building them everywhere. So no less pollutants just making sure you pay and rely on them. It's not about clean energy it's making you dependent on the system. Wait till one of those nuke plants melts down from shotty maintenance and inspection requirements see how clean the state is then. The nuclear regulatory commission is a joke turn a blind eye just like any other job on earth. Only this one comes with catastrophic results.


----------



## ken morgan

A Leaf and an Emo both fall out of a tree... which hits the ground first? ... the Leaf, the Rope stopped the Emo.
a Direct Quote from Thomas... one of my Marine Corp Brother's.


----------



## dancan

Brufab said:


> You guys have been to atleast 10 different hospitals and all over the state with me and the wife. And have kept my sanity intact thru the hardships we have been facing for almost 6 months now. Not everyone I run into likes brusslesprouts or is ready to throw down over used oil for bar oil or cares you got a ragged out saw that your excited about or if you found some logs on the side of the road lol but I care about all that not only do I scrounge all of the above I scrounge the threads for a coping mechanism to deal with stress.


Yes, I've been there .
Kept me sane during my long road of struggles to recovery .
I even like broccoli lol


----------



## rarefish383

3000 FPS said:


> Nothing wrong with the old threads. Like you said some good info.


The thing I like most about reading old post is finding 


Brufab said:


> Those are tvs that you need a wheelbarrow to move I threw a bunch away a couple years ago a 27" Sony had to weigh 60#


tried to give away a Mitsubishi Big Screen when the “new” flat screens were ten gran. No takers. Only way I got it on the truck is a 5 step landing to our family room. Backed the truck up to a step and flipped it on.


----------



## ken morgan

dancan said:


> Yes, I've been there .
> Kept me sane during my long road of struggles to recovery .
> I even like broccoli lol


love Broccoli.. especially with some butter, and cheese


----------



## ken morgan

ken morgan said:


> love Broccoli.. especially with some butter, and cheese


I got post 69,990 filter enabled for this post.......


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> This is definitely a squeeze the little man. Wood burning is not what it was 100 years ago one factory pumps out more crap than half the countryside.


Buddy and I were talking about this the other day. The elites are making plans for all us guys to have electric cars, meanwhile they are flying all over the world burning more fuel than all of us would making these plans  .
I remember when a certain president flew to FL to plant one tree , but I guess he at least did one thing that was positive.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Boston is getting hammered with snow and wind.
What are people buying?
Generators and firewood to keep warm while the power is out.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> Boston is getting hammered with snow and wind.
> What are people buying?
> Generators and firewood to keep warm while the power is out.


Newspapers, oh wait, maybe they are burning their computers lol.


----------



## svk

City people are one major event away from starvation. And when it happens they tear each other apart trying to grab the last loaf of bread and last bundle of toilet paper.

And then they call us savages.


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> There are some assumptions that are problematic too. For one, "10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel" seems to assume the workers are interchangeable. They also ignore the reality that most of those heating with wood in Kingston cannot afford fuel oil or natural gas. They cannot then afford electric resistance heat or installing electric heat pumps without financial assistance. I'm a thorn in their side on many issues as I point out that they don't look at all the opportunity costs, only what they want to see.


My home has electric heat and propane water heater . The heat does come on in very cold weather my average bill for electric is about $ 150 and out of that amount the actuall electricity component is miniscule. It's all line charges and taxes. 

If I were to use just electric heat the bill would be close to if not over $500 a month. I guess if the state goes that way my stove went overboard .

There is no way in hell that they can change everyone to electric heating . During the summer when its hot they have brown outs from all the a/c units going and not everyone has a/c . All these people live in fantasyland.


----------



## svk

If the media would report things fairly a lot of these half baked ideas would be dead in the water.

Sure, 100 percent clean energy would be great but it is not rational at this point. Figure out the infrastructure issues and get back to us.


----------



## rarefish383

ken morgan said:


> love Broccoli.. especially with some butter, and cheese


My wife used to cut the flowers off, leave no stem, and sprinkle the Broccoli on grilled cheese, the kids loved it, and in their 30's still love it. When my daughter was about six we were eating at a high end Italian restaurant. She saw grilled cheese on the menu and asked for one with Broccoli. The waiter looked at her like she was from Mars, but said he would ask the Chef. He came back with a grilled cheese about 3 inches thick. Big chunks like on your side dish. But, she loved it.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> My home has electric heat and propane water heater . The heat does come on in very cold weather my average bill for electric is about $ 150 and out of that amount the actuall electricity component is miniscule. It's all line charges and taxes.
> 
> If I were to use just electric heat the bill would be close to if not over $500 a month. I guess if the state goes that way my stove went overboard .
> 
> There is no way in hell that they can change everyone to electric heating . During the summer when its hot they have brown outs from all the a/c units going and not everyone has a/c . All these people live in fantasyland.


Yup... we need modern, small, local, nuclear installations if the all-electric cool-aid keeps flowing.


----------



## farmer steve

Who'd a thunk? 3500 pages about scrounging firewood. Thanks @mainewoods.
EDIT. I was post 70,000


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Who'd a thunk? 3500 pages about scrounging firewood. Thanks @mainewoods.


Well... there's probably 35 pages of actual scrounged firewood posts held together loosely by many, Many, MANY other topics!


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> Well... there's probably 35 pages of actual scrounged firewood posts held together loosely by many, Many, MANY other topics!


Not that I have a guilty conscience, but are you blaming me for all the OT stuff?


----------



## old CB

H-Ranch said:


> Well... there's probably 35 pages of actual scrounged firewood posts held together loosely by many, Many, MANY other topics!


Wheelbarrows! Who would have thought we could get so much mileage out of wheelbarrows?

If I ever get off my lazy ass and get my camera outside, I have the Elvis of wheelbarrows. I inherited it from my wife's great aunt whose husband died in 1964. Pretty sure it's 1950s vintage, all steel, no wood handles--Y'all are gonna have to kneel in homage to this thing when I get a photo up.

Daily user, too. Been bringing a full load of firewood from the woodshed most of the way to the house (then uneven stone steps un-negotiable for wheelbarrow). Cold days it makes more than one run.


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> Not that I have a guilty conscience, but are you blaming me for all the OT stuff?


Nah, we are ALL guilty as charged!


----------



## SimonHS

GrizG said:


> Yup... we need modern, small, local, nuclear installations if the all-electric cool-aid keeps flowing



You mean like this:









Small modular reactors


Rolls-Royce SMR LTD was established to develop an affordable power plant that generates electricity using a small modular reactor.




www.rolls-royce.com


----------



## farmer steve

Prolly a dozen or more wheelbarrow loads in the 3 buckets I cut this morning.


----------



## GrizG

SimonHS said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small modular reactors
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce SMR LTD was established to develop an affordable power plant that generates electricity using a small modular reactor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rolls-royce.com


Yes, exactly the idea...


----------



## olyman

GrizG said:


> Another article on the future of wood burning in New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood
> 
> 
> On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingstonwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Looks to Cut Emissions from Heating With Wood
> 
> by Max Freebern
> 
> KINGSTON - On a cold winter day, few things are more appealing than a nice crackling fire in either a hearth or a wood stove. And many still rely on wood to heat their homes, especially in the more remote areas of Ulster, where electricity can and does go out more often.
> 
> But state officials say reducing the volume of wood smoke in New York could improve the health of residents and help lower the state’s carbon footprint.
> 
> During its October 2020 meeting, the New York State Climate Action Council discussed the benefits of reducing the state's wood consumption by 40 percent to meet the state’s climate and air quality goals.
> 
> These goals were detailed in the state’s 2019 Climate Leadership and Community Protection Act. The law mandated that the Climate Action Council find strategies to reduce the state’s greenhouse gas emissions by 40 percent compared to 1990 levels by 2030. The state aims to achieve “net-zero greenhouse gas emissions,” where the volume of greenhouse gasses released is negligible compared to their reduction, by 2050.
> 
> According to the council’s 2021 Draft Scoping Plan, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency estimated that the volume of PM2.5 emissions (polluting particles two and a half microns or less in width, released by wood burning) coming from residential wood heating in New York was greater than that from other sources of residential and commercial power generation combined, even though only 2 percent of New York homes use wood heating.
> 
> The presence of PM2.5 particles is linked to symptoms like chest pain and heart rhythm changes, and could increase the risk of heart attacks, strokes, and asthma, according to the scoping plan. Elderly folks, children and low-income residents are particularly vulnerable to wood smoke exposure, the document continued. The council claims 40 percent of the benefits that could come from the plan are associated with reducing wood smoke.
> 
> Julie Noble, Kingston’s environmental education and sustainability coordinator, is working with Bard College and the Kingston Conservation Advisory Council (KCAC) on the “Kingston Air Quality Initiative,” which monitors the PM2.5 levels at the neighborhood scale.
> 
> On the City of Kingston website, under “Air Quality and Wood burning,” the KCAC said that using wood for heating is one of the dirtiest ways to stay warm. According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration data, it was estimated that 1,573.63 tons of wood was used to fuel Kingston homes in 2010. This created 193 tons of “carbon dioxide equivalent” emissions; i.e. even though what comes out of Kingston chimneys is not all CO2, combined, it has the same effect as emitting 193 tons of carbon dioxide.
> 
> That said, reducing the amount of wood burned in Kingston isn’t the city’s priority, Noble explained.
> 
> “Per our 2010 greenhouse gas emission inventory we determined that fewer than 70 homes in Kingston use wood as their primary source of heat so the focus is really on education and electrification,” Noble wrote in an email.
> 
> In a December KCAC meeting, Bard Professor Eli Dueker explained that PM2.5 emissions are often caused when wood fuel is not fully burnt before the smoke is released. Common sources for PM2.5 emissions included campfires, brush fires and wood stoves. Bard will work with Kingston to make air-quality data available for public education while the city works to promote the use of electric for both heating and vehicles.
> 
> The state is preparing for how a cut in wood consumption may impact the economy and hopes to add thousands of jobs in new clean-energy industries. As required by the Climate Act, the Just Transition Working Group conducted a study to examine the number of jobs that would be created to combat climate change and the training required for the new workforce, according to a New York State Energy Research & Development Authority spokesperson. Initial findings reveal that New York stands to see 10 new jobs for every potential lost job in sectors involving conventional heating and fuel. This middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.could result in hundreds of thousands of new jobs for the state by 2030 and beyond, with the largest pay increases coming from middle-wage positions, the spokesperson continued.
> 
> NYSERDA has already committed nearly $120 million to support existing workforce development and training initiatives to prepare over 40,000 New Yorkers for emerging clean-energy jobs and to help businesses find qualified workers, according to the spokesperson. NYSERDA is also funding internships and on-the-job training for folks looking to join the clean energy workforce. One example was the $6 million Climate Justice Fellowships initiative that specifically targeted disadvantaged communities.


overeducated jackasses from hell...………...don't worry,they wont pay your bills,,just demand what you do…………..


----------



## sundance

Vtrombly said:


> This is definitely a squeeze the little man. Wood burning is not what it was 100 years ago one factory pumps out more crap than half the countryside. Also it's like robbing Peter to pay Paul. If everyone is forced to switch to electric heat and cars and lawn equipment the grid will not support that. Which then means more power plants coal fired, natural gas, or nuclear. They will be building them everywhere. So no less pollutants just making sure you pay and rely on them. It's not about clean energy it's making you dependent on the system. Wait till one of those nuke plants melts down from shotty maintenance and inspection requirements see how clean the state is then. The nuclear regulatory commission is a joke turn a blind eye just like any other job on earth. Only this one comes with catastrophic results.


I worked in nuclear for over 30 years. Strongly disagree about shoddy maintenance and inspection requirements. Also disagree with your assessment of the NRC.
Facts and basis?
sundance


----------



## GrizG

This probably won't impact too many guys here, but Dewalt recalled some of their corded chainsaws.









DeWalt Recalls 18-in. Corded Chainsaws - Fine Homebuilding


DeWalt recalled 8,500 units of its 18-in. corded chain saw due to a hazard involving the saw continuing to run in the off position.




www.finehomebuilding.com





On January 26, 2022, DeWalt recalled approximately 8500 units of its 18-in., 15-amp corded chain saw (model DWCS600) due to a hazard involving the tool continuing to run. According to a release from the U.S. *Consumer Product Safety Commission* (CPSC), “The chain saw can remain running when the switch is on the off position or turn on when plugged in, posing an injury hazard to the user.”

The chainsaws were available nationwide from June 2021 through November 2021.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Who doesn't like Brussel Sprouts??



Me.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Mine has the standard tire and it does have a slow leak. I couldn't find the leak with soap and water. Been meaning to get a tube for it. Probably should look at foam, but I'm guessing that costs a bit more than a tube. I think I actually have a couple tires around if I do a little digging.


Probly fill the tire with icyhot or aspercream


----------



## GrizG

Lionsfan said:


> Who doesn't like Brussel Sprouts??


I've enjoyed them since the first time I had them... I even know where that was. I was at the Hurley Mountain Inn about 40 years ago and the owner, Bobby Harjes, brought me into the kitchen and gave me a bowl of snapping turtle soup. It was delicious! BTW, the HMI was featured in the movie Tootsie with Dustin Hoffman and Jessica Lange, as was Bob Opdhal's farm down the road from it.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> This is definitely a squeeze the little man. Wood burning is not what it was 100 years ago one factory pumps out more crap than half the countryside. Also it's like robbing Peter to pay Paul. If everyone is forced to switch to electric heat and cars and lawn equipment the grid will not support that. Which then means more power plants coal fired, natural gas, or nuclear. They will be building them everywhere. So no less pollutants just making sure you pay and rely on them. It's not about clean energy it's making you dependent on the system. Wait till one of those nuke plants melts down from shotty maintenance and inspection requirements see how clean the state is then. The nuclear regulatory commission is a joke turn a blind eye just like any other job on earth. Only this one comes with catastrophic results.


One volcanic eruption equals a boatload of greenhouse gases. Trouble is facts are suppressed if they don't fit the control everyone and all there stuff agenda


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I remember when a certain president flew to FL to plant one tree



Coolidge?


----------



## Vtrombly

sundance said:


> I worked in nuclear for over 30 years. Strongly disagree about shoddy maintenance and inspection requirements. Also disagree with your assessment of the NRC.
> Facts and basis?
> sundance


Three Mile Island.... I know how business works and the payoffs that are involved we are no different than the Japanese. You rarely know or hear about the problems until an upper investigation is done and then the stuff really comes out of the woodwork. Stuff is hidden swept under the rug, ignored. We are no different than any other country. Believing nuclear energy is safe is a fallacy. A reaction that cannot be controlled or stopped once it goes catastrophic should never be used. Clearly you were not involved in any of that, But not all people are honest. Go online there's been over 56 accidents in the US via improper maintenance or operator error. In my opinion its a ticking time bomb. Just my opinion nothing more. But catastrophic nuclear accidents have happened and they will happen again.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Coolidge?


No lol.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

SS396driver said:


> There is no way in hell that they can change everyone to electric heating . During the summer when its hot they have brown outs from all the a/c units going and not everyone has a/c . All these people live in fantasyland.



That's largely the result of building an entire residential grid on a single-phase distribution.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> One volcanic eruption equals a boatload of greenhouse gases. Trouble is facts are suppressed if they don't fit the control everyone and all there stuff agenda



Volcanoes have been active throughout the exisstance of earth. Nature was used to their output. Our output IS IN ADDIDTION to theirs - but don't lit facts bother you.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> Mine has the standard tire and it does have a slow leak. I couldn't find the leak with soap and water. Been meaning to get a tube for it. Probably should look at foam, but I'm guessing that costs a bit more than a tube. I think I actually have a couple tires around if I do a little digging.


I've used Green Slime from Tractor Supply, and it works OK, but your supposed to run it around for like 15 minutes at 15 miles per hour.


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> overeducated jackasses from hell...………...don't worry,they wont pay your bills,,just demand what you do…………..


Tell us how your really feel Oly


----------



## rarefish383

bob kern said:


> If I had a dime for every mile I’ve put on one.........!!!!!!
> My dad rest his hard working soul got burnt on an expensive transfer case repair in his youth and vowed to never own a 4 wheel drive again and he didn’t! That meant whatever tree he found, no matter how far off the road or how steep the hill was, it came out in a wheelbarrow!!!
> He said it built character. Maybe so but all the same I vowed to never own a 2 wheel drive and I haven’t!! Lol





Vtrombly said:


> Three Mile Island.... I know how business works and the payoffs that are involved we are no different than the Japanese. You rarely know or hear about the problems until an upper investigation is done and then the stuff really comes out of the woodwork. Stuff is hidden swept under the rug, ignored. We are no different than any other country. Believing nuclear energy is safe is a fallacy. A reaction that cannot be controlled or stopped once it goes catastrophic should never be used. Clearly you were not involved in any of that, But not all people are honest. Go online there's been over 56 accidents in the US via improper maintenance or operator error. In my opinion its a ticking time bomb. Just my opinion nothing more. But catastrophic nuclear accidents have happened and they will happen again.


A friend was one of the nuclear engineers that inspected Three Mile after it blew. He said every failsafe was in place and worked as it should. If you check the records, every legal case brought against Three Mile lost. If it was anyone besides Ollie, I would say that was just a cover up. But he trusted the government about as much as I do. He said if there was any cover up, it was how well Three mile worked, and the media was given free rein to say what they wanted and to hell with proof. The truth was covered up.


----------



## rarefish383

Anyone in the MD area interested in an old Ford N series. One of my friends said any fair offer takes it, has a decent mower on it. Hasn't run in a good long while, but ran when parked.


----------



## JustJeff

Everything ran when parked

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> A friend was one of the nuclear engineers that inspected Three Mile after it blew. He said every failsafe was in place and worked as it should. If you check the records, every legal case brought against Three Mile lost. If it was anyone besides Ollie, I would say that was just a cover up. But he trusted the government about as much as I do. He said if there was any cover up, it was how well Three mile worked, and the media was given free rein to say what they wanted and to hell with proof. The truth was covered up.


In some ways that makes me feel better that you knew someone that said the failsafes worked as intended...On the other hand somewhat makes me feel worse that even with all the failsafes and safety features nature still finds a way to circumvent man made devices. I still feel that using a process that it's half life of cesium 137 is 30 years and if there is ground absorbion is 20000 years. To me is one wrong move away from a disaster every day of the year. Even with all these inspections clearly things slip through the cracks or go unnoticed because there are accidents if it was 100 percent these things wouldn't happen and to me it's too dangerous for it not to be 100 percent. A natural gas or coal plant is not making an exclusion zone if it blows up.


----------



## svk

I feel *fairly* safe with nuclear power however what I wonder is how much we’ve be never been told.


----------



## morewood

I like firewood. I even hoard it.

But, if we are to develop into this figment of imagination electrified utopia then nuclear is probably the only viable way presently available. Yes, it is incredibly dangerous. Yes, the long term costs of any mistake are almost indescribable. There isn't another choice though. Two interesting to watch/read. "The Toxic Pigs of Fukoshima" is an interesting documentary. Didn't seem overly politicized, interesting on a personal level. The other, and much more interesting to me was the book "Midnight in Chernobyl". You will never believe we are that bad, you will also never believe that communist/socialist ideas on everyone having a job is a good idea. The reactors used in Chernobyl were nothing like anything used in the West.

Also, since it's on topic. I don't argue that climate change is happening. Scientists know the Earth's climate has cooled and heated up. I want to know how much the human population has impacted it. Simply saying the oceans are rising and temps are up doesn't cut it.

Shea


----------



## Brufab

morewood said:


> I like firewood. I even hoard it.
> 
> But, if we are to develop into this figment of imagination electrified utopia then nuclear is probably the only viable way presently available. Yes, it is incredibly dangerous. Yes, the long term costs of any mistake are almost indescribable. There isn't another choice though. Two interesting to watch/read. "The Toxic Pigs of Fukoshima" is an interesting documentary. Didn't seem overly politicized, interesting on a personal level. The other, and much more interesting to me was the book "Midnight in Chernobyl". You will never believe we are that bad, you will also never believe that communist/socialist ideas on everyone having a job is a good idea. The reactors used in Chernobyl were nothing like anything used in the West.
> 
> Also, since it's on topic. I don't argue that climate change is happening. Scientists know the Earth's climate has cooled and heated up. I want to know how much the human population has impacted it. Simply saying the oceans are rising and temps are up doesn't cut it.
> 
> Shea


I drive past one of those solar panel farms that are sprouting up everywhere, they put them next to the freeway so people can see them. Well for the past month or so 90% of all the panels are covered in snow. I am no solar panel specialist but I'm thinking a few inches of snow means the panels are working on real slim margins at best. Now we're getting 6-12/8-14 inches of snow. There's atleast 10 acres of them and are on the DTE energy grid


----------



## Vtrombly

Here's an article in which know it's a media writen article but it has sites to sources showing that the NRC does change regulations and miss companies altering guidelines to continue operating faulty and failing equipment. That could potentially result in a catastrophe.









Nuclear Agency Is Criticized as Too Close to Its Industry (Published 2011)


Critics have long painted the Nuclear Regulatory Commission as well-intentioned but weak.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Brufab

Maybe the prizmatic effect of snowflakes increases solar panel output .


----------



## MustangMike

And then your food will cost more because so many farm fields were used for solar/wind energy generation!


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> And then your food will cost more because so many farm fields were used for solar/wind energy generation!


Absolutely I agree with that 100 percent.


----------



## Brufab

If I can I will try and get a pic tomarrow..


----------



## Philbert

GrizG said:


> This probably won't impact too many guys here, but Dewalt recalled some of their corded chainsaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeWalt Recalls 18-in. Corded Chainsaws - Fine Homebuilding
> 
> 
> DeWalt recalled 8,500 units of its 18-in. corded chain saw due to a hazard involving the saw continuing to run in the off position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.finehomebuilding.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 26, 2022, DeWalt recalled approximately 8500 units of its 18-in., 15-amp corded chain saw (model DWCS600) due to a hazard involving the tool continuing to run. According to a release from the U.S. *Consumer Product Safety Commission* (CPSC), “The chain saw can remain running when the switch is on the off position or turn on when plugged in, posing an injury hazard to the user.”
> 
> The chainsaws were available nationwide from June 2021 through November 2021.


Didn’t some start a whole thread on this issue with this saw?


Philbert


----------



## Brufab

Philbert said:


> Didn’t some start a whole thread on this issue with this saw?
> 
> 
> Philbert


I believe so, but its always good to let guys know there could be a major issue with a saw. Thanks philbert.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 961094


Don't be giving @H-Ranch any ideas that he could apply to a wheelbarrow, I can picture him now welding some wheelbarrows together


----------



## bob kern

Going for a record!!


mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 961094


insert Tim the tool man grunt!!


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Nah, we are ALL guilty as charged!


What do you mean??? I never ever stray off topic!!!lol


----------



## cantoo

I worked in our local Nuclear plant. Safest place I have ever worked. Most of my family has worked there or in Darlington and still have lots of family who work there. It's far more dangerous driving there than it is working there. I also worked in a gas refinery, most dangerous place I have ever worked. Very good safety record but was a total house of cards. Built in 1954, leaking fittings everywhere, most inefficient place I have ever seen and would never work there again. You fellas living in Michigan are aware of this little slice of heaven. I worked in this area. I knew a guy who wore a gas mask as soon as he drove onto the worksite. Wore it all day long. https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/chemical-valley


----------



## old CB

Here it is.

All old steel but still quite sound. I put a new tire & wheel on it a few years back when the ancient tire--it was hard & well cured, covered in checks--and valve finally gave way. General, the brand name.

I appreciate good tools.


----------



## cantoo

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 961094


Pics from a few years ago. I just updated the Inscription. I still keep it beside my old wood furnace.


----------



## duckman

rarefish383 said:


> A week or so ago I posted the pic of some Chestnut Oak that dry rotted from the inside, with the caption, what wood is this? By the way, it burns like crap. It actually BURNS but little heat and kind of slow. Here are a couple pics of healthy Chestnut Oals from the same section of woods. First pic is repeat of the old post. The oval pointed leaves are the Chestnut Oak.


that dead tree looks like sassafras


----------



## Brufab

old CB said:


> Here it is.
> 
> All old steel but still quite sound. I put a new tire & wheel on it a few years back when the ancient tire--it was hard & well cured, covered in checks--and valve finally gave way. General, the brand name.
> 
> I appreciate good tools.


That's like the grandfather of today's wheelbarrows, nice looking wheelbarrow you got there sir


----------



## bob kern

old CB said:


> Here it is.
> 
> All old steel but still quite sound. I put a new tire & wheel on it a few years back when the ancient tire--it was hard & well cured, covered in checks--and valve finally gave way. General, the brand name.
> 
> I appreciate good tools.


Real work horse there!


----------



## svk

cantoo said:


> Pics from a few years ago. I just updated the Inscription. I still keep it beside my old wood furnace.


The legend!


----------



## H-Ranch

old CB said:


> Here it is.
> 
> All old steel but still quite sound. I put a new tire & wheel on it a few years back when the ancient tire--it was hard & well cured, covered in checks--and valve finally gave way. General, the brand name.
> 
> I appreciate good tools.


That is a grand daddy - good to see it still working.


----------



## old CB

On the nuclear energy front, I have a good friend who's a brilliant engineer, and he says nuclear energy is our best bet. David knows his stuff--there's a number of patents on his work, though I think Hughes or some similar oil/gas giant owns them.

I'd be inclined to agree with him, except for the numerous nuclear accidents we've lived through. And, I worked to clean up an oil spill on the St. Lawrence river in 1976. At the time I thought: If we can't manage oil, a simple 100-yr-old technology, without phucking up the environment, what chance do we have with nuclear energy that troubles the world far more than an oil slick.

The weakness of nuclear energy in my simplified view is the human component. 1. The weak construction supervisor who takes a bribe to let a bad run of concrete get through.
2. The guys who are paid to keep tight eyes on the control room gauges but who are taking a nap or watching internet p-o-r--n when the whiz-bang-o-meter indicator shoots thru the roof.


----------



## old CB

rarefish383 said:


> Anyone in the MD area interested in an old Ford N series. One of my friends said any fair offer takes it, has a decent mower on it. Hasn't run in a good long while, but ran when parked.


God, those were/are good machines. Simplest things in the world to work on, and they don't kick like a mule (my late father-in-law was kicked out of the barn by a mule and didn't want horse flesh on the place as a result). The tires look good on that one. I'd love to own such a thing, but with 3.2 acres just can't make it work.


----------



## Vtrombly

old CB said:


> Here it is.
> 
> All old steel but still quite sound. I put a new tire & wheel on it a few years back when the ancient tire--it was hard & well cured, covered in checks--and valve finally gave way. General, the brand name.
> 
> I appreciate good tools.


That thing owes you nothing for sure great relic still running.


----------



## old CB

olyman said:


> overeducated jackasses from hell...………...don't worry,they wont pay your bills,,just demand what you do…………..


Having property, friends, and family in NY where I spend several weeks a year, I keep up on the news there.

This crazy idea that NY wants to outlaw wood-burning heat comes from the arcane language of some state legislative thing that in no way even suggests outlawing wood-burning.

Prompted by a thread elsewhere on AS, I read the act. It DOES NOT suggest that wood-burning be prohibited. It DOES speak about the DESIRE to reduce polluting particulate matter (I forget the proper wording)--which means that those writing the act would like to see more efficient wood-burning appliances become more widespread (as opposed to old, inefficient fire-in-a-steel-box outfits, or smoke-belching fireplaces). Also I seem to remember that goals for such policy were like 15 years from now.

NY STATE AND ALL OF ITS LEGISLATORS ARE NOT TRYING TO OUTLAW WOOD-BURNING. NOT AT ALL. PLEASE STOP BEATING THIS STUPID, DEAD HORSE.

Thanks, I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> insert Tim the tool man grunt!!


----------



## Vtrombly

old CB said:


> Having property, friends, and family in NY where I spend several weeks a year, I keep up on the news there.
> 
> This crazy idea that NY wants to outlaw wood-burning heat comes from the arcane language of some state legislative thing that in no way even suggests outlawing wood-burning.
> 
> Prompted by a thread elsewhere on AS, I read the act. It DOES NOT suggest that wood-burning be prohibited. It DOES speak about the DESIRE to reduce polluting particulate matter (I forget the proper wording)--which means that those writing the act would like to see more efficient wood-burning appliances become more widespread (as opposed to old, inefficient fire-in-a-steel-box outfits, or smoke-belching fireplaces). Also I seem to remember that goals for such policy were like 15 years from now.
> 
> NY STATE AND ALL OF ITS LEGISLATORS ARE NOT TRYING TO OUTLAW WOOD-BURNING. NOT AT ALL. PLEASE STOP BEATING THIS STUPID, DEAD HORSE.
> 
> Thanks, I needed to get that off my chest.



So at least from what I had read and what Walt had posted it's not illegal in upstate New York but the actual city itself and the surrounding suburbs including some rural areas outside of the city it has been banned outright. However it's not the whole state overreach all the same.


----------



## old CB

a


MustangMike said:


> nd then your food will cost more because so many farm fields were used for solar/wind energy generation!


Mike,

I used to think the same thing, that agricultural land is precious and that every housing development or any other such use was a crime, against our interest.

But having operated a good-sized agricultural operation for a number of years, I learned different. Every year that I grew 300-some acres of wheat (and other small grains to some degree) I went to the county office of the branch of the USDA that managed such stuff (alphabet-soup acronyms that I'd have to drag paper out of my files downstairs to remember). I got paid money NOT TO HARVEST so many acres of wheat because we are/were oversupplied. This system is still in place.
Virtually every major farm commodity in the US is managed this way. Cotton and peanuts were the big money-makers in my Oklahoma county back in the 1980s-90s. Solar energy is not competing in any real way with agricultural production. If anything, it's a good way to make marginal acreage pay.

I like seeing the acres and acres of photo-voltaic harvest everywhere I see that stuff. "Free" energy from the sun. I know all the arguments about how destructive the mining of minerals necessary for photo-voltaic cells can be. But anyone worried about that should spend more time observing the environmental costs of oil & gas. I lived in oil/gas country, have photos of the crew who drilled a well on our 160 acre home place, have a good friend who makes his living as a small-time producer, have had to go head-to-head with producers who damaged land that I operated on, have seen every kind of damage from oil and gas. Oh, and by the way, there were no earthquakes in Oklahoma back in the day. I joked once (1982?) with my friend in the business--I said, maybe all this oil we're pulling out of the earth has been lubricating the ground beneath us, maybe there's a cost to that. Said it as a joke. But apparently there was something to it.

Every form of energy comes at a cost. Nuclear, wind, solar, oil/gas--there's no free lunch.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I worked in our local Nuclear plant. Safest place I have ever worked. Most of my family has worked there or in Darlington and still have lots of family who work there. It's far more dangerous driving there than it is working there. I also worked in a gas refinery, most dangerous place I have ever worked. Very good safety record but was a total house of cards. Built in 1954, leaking fittings everywhere, most inefficient place I have ever seen and would never work there again. You fellas living in Michigan are aware of this little slice of heaven. I worked in this area. I knew a guy who wore a gas mask as soon as he drove onto the worksite. Wore it all day long. https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/chemical-valley


We have a hard enough time keeping a truck full of monkeys contained .

Not that I'm anti nuclear power per se.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Didn’t some start a whole thread on this issue with this saw?
> 
> 
> Philbert


Found it. It was @Wow with a WORX chainsaw.





__





WORX ELECTRIC / Echo 352


So a couple year ago due to BS reviews I bought a 16 inch Work saw. The trigger switch sticks ON all the time. I rigged an external on/off switch because Worx said they don't sell the switch. The stupid Knob used to tighten the chain actually fits into a metal piece attached to the bar. To flip...



www.arboristsite.com




Posts #29 - 37




__





Are electric chainsaws safer?


So a more intimidating more difficult to operate saw is safer ?? Not picking on you. But I disagree with the concept that something a new person would be more likely to try would be worse. A 50cc scooter or 200 cc motorcycle over a crotch rocket. Learning to drive a manual...



www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## old CB

Vtrombly said:


> So at least from what I had read and what Walt had posted it's not illegal in upstate New York but the actual city itself and the surrounding suburbs including some rural areas outside of the city it has been banned outright. However it's not the whole state overreach all the same.


Please link to some reputable source for that. If there were such a prohibition it would be HUGE NEWS. I'm pretty sure no such prohibition has been enacted. Let me know if I'm wrong because I'd raise holy hell.

Many places have restrictions on what kind of wood-burner is allowed. Here in Colorado, in Denver at least, they have days when wood-burning is prohibited unless you have a modern, engineered stove (EPA or whatever). Which is understandable. Get up here where I live and observe the gray/brown cloud hanging over the sky below us and you'll understand why smoke-dragon wood-burners are not encouraged.

With my fireplace insert and free-standing soapstone stove (bought new 11 years ago, so they're engineered to burn clean) I can burn any day of the week because these outfits produce very little smoke.


----------



## GrizG

Vtrombly said:


> So at least from what I had read and what Walt had posted it's not illegal in upstate New York but the actual city itself and the surrounding suburbs including some rural areas outside of the city it has been banned outright. However it's not the whole state overreach all the same.


Some upstate locales have banned outdoor boilers but clearly not all. I had a lot of ash to get rid of a few years ago and gave a friend about 10 cord for his outdoor boiler. I cut it into bolts which he burned whole--doesn't believe in splitting!

Indoor wood fired boilers haven't been affected yet. I dropped a PU load off oak off at my parents' next door neighbor. It was oddly shaped stuff that would be fine for his indoor boiler but pretty much useless in the fireplace for which I cut.

Eight years ago NY was supporting development of high efficiency pellet stoves. https://www.dailyfreeman.com/2014/0...initiative-to-state-build-wood-heat-industry/

They have also been clamping down on the types of stoves and efficiency. https://www.dailyfreeman.com/2014/0...-environmental-protection-agency-in-9-months/

A nearby town had a ban in place on outdoor boilers... not sure if they rescinded it. https://www.dailyfreeman.com/2010/06/28/rosendale-wood-boiler-law-has-smooth-first-season/ and later https://www.dailyfreeman.com/2013/0...pervisor-jeanne-walsh-says-ny-law-sufficient/


----------



## old CB

So . . . fireplaces, woodburning in NYC and thereabout brings back a memory. 1973 I was working as skidder operator for Don Neuroth's logging operation in way upstate NY. Don was president of the NY state logging assoc. I seem to recall. Great guy and good operator.

Logging left behind a lot of tops. All of us here would salivate over what we left laying in the woods. I said, Don, why don't we load up a truckload of firewood and take it down to the city--this stuff would be worth a fortune in small amounts. He said, Can't do it. The Mafia controls firewood sales in NYC.


----------



## JustJeff

Pretty much everything I build goes to Bruce Power. The second largest nuclear power plant in the world. There is a nuclear standard that everything is made to. All the vendors need to be certified and we get audited. Basically a job goes like this. Produce shop drawings and send for approval and p-eng stamp. Order material. Receive materials and verify MTR. Then the processes, for example cut piece in saw, hold point for QC, machine part, hold point for QC etc. For internal testing plan, we cannot QC any of our own work or work we supervise. So even though I am a certified welding Inspector, I can't inspect most work we do as I am either the welder or the supervisor so third party inspection is required...blah, blah blah. Lol. Long story short is everything is inspected and inspected again and documented. Makes me feel a lot better about living so close to the site. After Fukushima, we spent a year building seismic bracing even though there is no fault line or appreciable earthquake activity anywhere in the area. Is it perfect? I don't know but there sure are herculean efforts to be safe.

Solar or wind power without a storage plan is useless.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> I cut it into bolts



What‘s a “bolt” in firewood terminology? I haven’t heard of that.


----------



## Billhook

SimonHS said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small modular reactors
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce SMR LTD was established to develop an affordable power plant that generates electricity using a small modular reactor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rolls-royce.com


What ever happened to this young genius?


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> What‘s a “bolt” in firewood terminology? I haven’t heard of that.


In the context of my posting, a firewood bolt is a section of log cut to firewood length but that is not split. Bolts, in general, can be cut to any length that meets a particular need. Some firewood bolts are cut to 8' lengths and stacked into a 4x4x8' unit for the purchaser to finish cutting and splitting. It is a cord of raw wood but it isn't going to yield a full cord of split 16" firewood. For boiler wood I've cut it into 2' lengths for one guy and 16" for another... the 2' guy only wants bolts of a diameter that he can throw right in the boiler--typically 10" or less. The 16" guy splits his boiler wood... he's 82 now and still splits wood! 

I found an article that gives specifications for bolts in a specific context: https://www.fs.fed.us/nrs/pubs/othe...ium-papers/04_1969-birch_carpenter_p26-32.pdf


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> In the context of my posting, a firewood bolt is a section of log cut to firewood length but that is not split.



We call that a “round”.

The loader bucket in my avatar picture is full of rounds.


----------



## GeeVee

mountainguyed67 said:


> What‘s a “bolt” in firewood terminology? I haven’t heard of that.


unsplit, long length. Some will eventually cut to size and possibly split too. some use bolts for larger furnaces. A Bolt of fabric was what Gram used to buy to make clothes for the family- or the entire drum and bugle corps uniforms.


----------



## MustangMike

You are not allowed to have outdoor wood burners where I live.

I also hear you about the gov paying you NOT to grow stuff, but the trouble with Gov is they never change the rules on time. Just look a the 50 mi restriction of moving firewood (because of Emerald Ash Bore). Well, it is everywhere now, but the travel ban (needlessly) remains.

The same will happen with farmland. Until there is bad climate elsewhere, and a shortage occurs, they won't know it is coming.

We are also letting hundreds of thousands a month cross the Southern border, and this will greatly accelerate this problem.

It is better to sound the alarm too early, than too late. I'm also very worried about the future of hunting. If the population keeps growing too fast, we will become just like Europe where only the privileged can do it.

All of Putnam County is built up, and when I was a kid, it was very rural. I also remember my father talking about how the Bronx used to be all farms. It seems to always go in the same direction! A friend of mine, who is my age and grew up here, tells me of all the farms he used to hunt on. They are all gone.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> Everything ran when parked
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Not a problem, I can have it running in a coupe hours. Problem is, then I'd want to keep it. I already sold my Ford 641. I still have a Massey 135, 4 JD's and a China 20HP diesel loader 4X4. I got too much stuff!!


----------



## djg james

I was going to split my last little pile of Cherry that's on my driveway before we get the next round of snow this evening, and the pull cord sprocket on my splitter stripped out. Errr! So I just stacked the wood to where I can get to it when I have the splitter fixed.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> We call that a “round”.
> 
> The loader bucket in my avatar picture is full of rounds.


Yup… they are called both depending on the context. It seems the more automated commercial operations use the term bolt. As I had just been reading something about such an operation I had “bolt” on the brain!


----------



## SS396driver

Decided to pull down a few slabs that have been according to my neighbor been in the rafters of my barn since the 70s . Well they are to large and heavy for two people going to need a few more and some ropes so I’ll do it in the spring . But I found this sitting on top of them . There is a beam running the ridge to hoist hay my barn was used for hay storage .


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> Not a problem, I can have it running in a coupe hours. Problem is, then I'd want to keep it. I already sold my Ford 641. I still have a Massey 135, 4 JD's and a China 20HP diesel loader 4X4. I got too much stuff!!


That's sacrilege. There is no such thing as "too much" of anything.


----------



## RichinNJ

Brufab said:


> Maybe the prizmatic effect of snowflakes increases solar panel output .


the "snowflakes" are definitely the problem. I'd prefer them minding their own business instead of telling the rest of us what to do.


----------



## bob kern

turnkey4099 said:


> That's sacrilege. There is no such thing as "too much" of anything.


I can think of one - Hilary


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> That's sacrilege. There is no such thing as "too much" of anything.


I just offered a friend 26 of my chainsaws.


----------



## MustangMike

Speaking of sacrilege ... I just heard they are lowering the HP and torque on the 2022 Mustang GTs and Mach 1 to meet emissions!!!

Guess I will just have to hang on to my primitive 06! It is running well, just not as comfy as those new IRS ones with the Magna Shock ride!


----------



## GrizG

turnkey4099 said:


> That's sacrilege. There is no such thing as "too much" of anything.


I don't know about that... A few weeks ago I gave my son a whole bunch of mostly woodworking tools: Planes No. 3, 4, 5, 7, low angle block and block, a couple different spoke shaves, dial calipers, combination square, sliding bevel, dovetail saw, etc. Yesterday I gave both my sons a box that weighed approximately 40 lbs. that was full of screw drivers, a variety of pliers, diagonal cutters, hammers, cats paw, and various other hand tools. I did this because it made no sense for me to own 2, 3, 4 duplicates of tools. For example, how many No 4 smoothing planes does one need? I had 4... I still have 3 but only use the Lie-Nielson. I gave one of them a 28 gauge shotgun and scoped .270 rifle a few months ago... I never used those guns as I have others. 

Some of the tools I bought new, some I inherited. The No 7 is actually a Millers Falls No 22 that belonged to my grandfather. The sliding bevel was my friend's grandfather's and it has patent dates from the 1890s. I'd rather see these tools put to use than collect dust in my shop. I'm getting out of the museum business!


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Speaking of sacrilege ... I just heard they are lowering the HP and torque on the 2022 Mustang GTs and Mach 1 to meet emissions!!!
> 
> Guess I will just have to hang on to my primitive 06! It is running well, just not as comfy as those new IRS ones with the Magna Shock ride!


Is it not just the engine map that restricts it? A remap is easy.


----------



## LondonNeil

GrizG said:


> I don't know about that... A few weeks ago I gave my son a whole bunch of mostly woodworking tools: Planes No. 3, 4, 5, 7, low angle block and block, a couple different spoke shaves, dial calipers, combination square, sliding bevel, dovetail saw, etc. Yesterday I gave both my sons a box that weighed approximately 40 lbs. that was full of screw drivers, a variety of pliers, diagonal cutters, hammers, cats paw, and various other hand tools. I did this because it made no sense for me to own 2, 3, 4 duplicates of tools. For example, how many No 4 smoothing planes does one need? I had 4... I still have 3 but only use the Lie-Nielson. I gave one of them a 28 gauge shotgun and scoped .270 rifle a few months ago... I never used those guns as I have others.
> 
> Some of the tools I bought new, some I inherited. The No 7 is actually a Millers Falls No 22 that belonged to my grandfather. The sliding bevel was my friend's grandfather's and it has patent dates from the 1890s. I'd rather see these tools put to use than collect dust in my shop. I'm getting out of the museum business!
> 
> View attachment 961318


Wonderful collection of tools, and better they are used and useful, good move.


----------



## cookies

LondonNeil said:


> Yes, I flushed the oil. Wynn's is I believe lots of detergents. It's aimed at shifting varnish and sludge. My car has only every had good oil and changed often.. Except this last time, should be sludge free but every engine will build vanish I guess. Mine has also always run at higher oil temps than most (Based on me asking on an owner's forum). Owner's manual says don't push on until oil at 80C so I take that as bottom end of operating range, the oil is good to 130C but VW put the engine into limp mode to protect itself at 120C. From New mine used to settle at 101-103C. Over the years this had climbed, usually stepping up after an oil change oddly, and it pre flush settled at 108-110C. I wasn't sure the cause and actually thought it more likely that the sensor was drifting out than an oil problem. I tried the flush just because..... You know, you get an idea to try, can't hurt, a can is £6 and few in this case so what the heck. Well now the oil temp is settling at 98-104.C. So back to where it was and it goes up and down much much quicker dependingding on if I'm coasting or climbing a hill or.. I wonder if the oil cooler inlet valve was getting sticky and is now free again? No idea really. Any how, use is easy, get oil hot and ready to drain, switch off and add the Wynn's, idle or fast idle for 20 mins, drain.
> 
> Oh and I've heard little using diesel as a flush, that won't shift any non gas soluble varnishes but probably shifts some sludge.
> 
> It's definitely done something although I'll never know what or if it was a help, but I've bought 2 cans and will do my wife's car and my own again next oil changes. After that we will see but I'll probably not do it more than every other oil change, at most. Wynn's suggest using every change, but then they would.


Diesel, kerosene, marvels mystery oil and dextron III ATF work excellent as a oil system cleaners, the diesel/kerosene run it for 15-20 min then drain, mmo or atf you can drive the engine just try not to exceed 1/2 a quart per 5 quarts of oil. I used to add 1/2 a quart of atf at every oil change to a old turbo mitsubishi eclipse I had and it was spotless under the valve cover after 30,000 miles or about 9 oil changes, just be aware it will burn off and require the oil topped off, plugs may get more deposits and wear faster as well. It should help clean diesel injection systems that use oil pressure clearing up harder starts and stiction. If you have more than a little buildup use cheap oil and change it often (under 2k miles) and do not use flushes or you may have chunks come loose that will plug up oil ports. Even the new antifreeze (100k service) needs to be replaced starting at 100k miles, radiator drained and filled every 30k miles or about 1/3-1/2 of the fluid. A lot of engine blocks have antifreeze drains on the side, even he new antifreeze will separate, gel up and loose its anti corrosion properties.


----------



## LondonNeil

I've bought myself a trailer! eBay purchase, not collected yet but fingers crossed it's as good as it looks, in which case it was a bargain as I was the only bidder. Just a little 5'*3' 750kg unbraked. Want it for family camping trips but will be useful for hailing wood too. I've gone and bought a wood hauler! Tow bar fitting booked for s couple of weeks, then I can go and collect.


----------



## SS396driver

Finished up the sheath for the knife . Hand stitched with waxed thread. Also added a belt loop


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> for hailing wood too.



So you actually kneel down and worship the wood? 

Most of us just mean it figuratively.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oops, predictive text typo.

Hauling


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I've bought myself a trailer! eBay purchase, not collected yet but fingers crossed it's as good as it looks, in which case it was a bargain as I was the only bidder. Just a little 5'*3' 750kg unbraked. Want it for family camping trips but will be useful for hailing wood too. I've gone and bought a wood hauler! Tow bar fitting booked for s couple of weeks, then I can go and collect.


Perfect size for London. If you went bigger you would need a bigger tow vehicle. Then with a bigger tow vehicle you’ll want a bigger trailer, maybe a dump trailer, so an even bigger tow vehicle. Then it’s too big for your neighborhood, so out in the country you go. it’s a slippery slope when you start buying equipment.


----------



## MustangMike

We had a couple of visitors this morning. They were previously inside my backyard fence. Guess it only keeps the dog in!


----------



## Logger nate

Saw one laying on log pile at moms the other day, guess he didn’t like laying in the snow

Sure glad I don’t have to limb these by hand . How many wheel barrow loads? Lol

Picture my brother in Alaska sent me


----------



## Brufab

Some oak blow down scrounge for the super 754s.


----------



## Brufab

754 getting down with the scrounge!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> We had a couple of visitors this morning. They were previously inside my backyard fence. Guess it only keeps the dog in!


They can climb very well . Had a litter occupying my barn a few years ago . 3 little one were climbing up and down the apple trees


----------



## GrizG

Logger nate said:


> Saw one laying on log pile at moms the other day, guess he didn’t like laying in the snow


Maybe he decided the hawks and owls were onto something...


----------



## SS396driver

So damn tired of winter . Really can’t do much outside so I made a mallet . Ash head with black walnut all from the firewood stacked in the basement I planed a piece of hickory for the handle but decided on the Walnut


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> So damn tired of winter . Really can’t do much outside so I made a mallet . Ash head with black walnut all from the firewood stacked in the basement I planed a piece of hickory for the handle but decided on the Walnut View attachment 961680
> View attachment 961682
> View attachment 961683
> View attachment 961684
> View attachment 961685
> View attachment 961681


Nice work sir. Love the grips!


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Nice work sir. Love the grips!


Thanks . The grips were a last minute addition used a small gouge chisel and eyed them


----------



## djg james

I've have Osage Orange from maybe 30 years ago and when I got more this past year (or two ago?) I thought I'd burn a piece every now and then. I put a piece of the new stuff on with over hardwood splits. I thought it would burn fast and hot, but it burns really slow. Which is good. I can put a piece on before I go to bed and still have coals when I get up in the middle of the night. Is this normal (not the bathroom breaks but the slow burn) or is it due to it not being completely dry? It was uncovered.


----------



## LondonNeil

rarefish383 said:


> Perfect size for London. If you went bigger you would need a bigger tow vehicle. Then with a bigger tow vehicle you’ll want a bigger trailer, maybe a dump trailer, so an even bigger tow vehicle. Then it’s too big for your neighborhood, so out in the country you go. it’s a slippery slope when you start buying equipment.


Very true. Storing anything larger would also be a challenge. This size should make recycling centre runs, wood scrounging runs, and most importantly family trips, easy. Instead of hours trying to pack the car using every last bit of space and planning carefully what to take and what not, I've now got almost twice the space in a trailer. So long as the trailer is easy to get to and hook up and go, then it's a simple throw stuff in and go. Hopefully!


----------



## GeeVee

djg james said:


> I've have Osage Orange from maybe 30 years ago and when I got more this past year (or two ago?) I thought I'd burn a piece every now and then. I put a piece of the new stuff on with over hardwood splits. I thought it would burn fast and hot, but it burns really slow. Which is good. I can put a piece on before I go to bed and still have coals when I get up in the middle of the night. Is this normal (not the bathroom breaks but the slow burn) or is it due to it not being completely dry? It was uncovered.


If it burns, you might need a shot of penicillin?


----------



## svk

Going to be -31 overnight. Here’s some pork stroganoff to tide us through.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Going to be -31 overnight.



What temperature will it be in your house?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What temperature will it be in your house?


It’s close to 80 right now lol. Had three burners going on the stove for close to two hours.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> It’s close to 80 right now lol. Had three burners going on the stove for close to two hours.


Ha! Mine is close to 80° also. I was out picking up my daughter and my wife texted her that the house was 80°! Got home and the furnace fan was running continuously. I figured it was the limit switch that has tripped before. But to my surprise it wasn't. OWB was operating perfectly. Something on the furnace circuit board or wiring was causing it because the fan stopped when I moved the board. We'll see - if I wake up sweating then I'll know it happened again. But right now it seems to be working


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! Mine is close to 80° also. I was out picking up my daughter and my wife texted her that the house was 80°! Got home and the furnace fan was running continuously. I figured it was the limit switch that has tripped before. But to my surprise it wasn't. OWB was operating perfectly. Something on the furnace circuit board or wiring was causing it because the fan stopped when I moved the board. We'll see - if I wake up sweating then I'll know it happened again. But right now it seems to be working


Better to be staying on than not running!


----------



## svk

I just checked our long-term forecast. We are actually getting our first thaw of 22’ next week when it’s going to be 32° on Tuesday.

We normally get a January thaw and got nothing this year. I don’t think it’s been above freezing since around 15th of December.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> It’s close to 80 right now lol.



That’s too hot...


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> So damn tired of winter . Really can’t do much outside so I made a mallet . Ash head with black walnut all from the firewood stacked in the basement I planed a piece of hickory for the handle but decided on the Walnut View attachment 961680
> View attachment 961682
> View attachment 961683
> View attachment 961684
> View attachment 961685
> View attachment 961681


Very cool mallet. Great workmanship.

Do you have ironwood where you are (hop hornbeam)? Very hard stuff. I read long ago that a good mallet or maul used to be made one-piece by forming the head at the convergence of root and stem, and handle from the base of the trunk. Very colorful heartwood too, with red features.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s too hot...


I can’t disagree but I wasn’t about to open the windows!!


----------



## johnmcpeek1210

Snow finally melted enough to start bringing in what I had spent past couple of days splitting. Most of this is oak with some ash and locust. The Ohio Department of Transportation is clearing all the sides of the roads in my area. All of this is from what they have cut down! Its free and easy to get to.


----------



## mountainguyed67

johnmcpeek1210 said:


> Snow finally melted enough to start bringing in what I had spent past couple of days splitting.



Why does snow need to melt to bring wood in?


----------



## GrizG

I've been in the shop too... making window stools for my sportsmen's club. Most are natural edge walnut slabs about 2 1/4" thick... a couple short ones have a straight edge as they are going in the kitchen. On the floor there are a couple more big slabs that I'll turn into counter tops for the kitchen service window. Five other stools aren't shown. There will also be walnut counter tops for the bathrooms.

The stools currently have their first of many coats of dewaxed shellac sanding sealer to help identify surfacing defects and start filling the pores. That will be sanded off and more coats added and sanded until the pores are filled. We haven't decided on the final finish (poly, epoxy or lacquer--the counter tops will likely get epoxy). They have a long ways to go to get to the final surface and finish... When done the walnut will have a lot of depth to it... the grain and figure is actually quite stunning on some of the pieces and one stool has an interesting bark inclusion.


----------



## old CB

johnmcpeek1210 said:


> Most of this is oak with some ash and locust. The Ohio Department of Transportation is clearing all the sides of the roads in my area. All of this is from what they have cut down! Its free and easy to get to.


Some of my best firewood scrounging has been from highway widening or construction sites. Great opportunities! Very nice looking haul there.


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> Very cool mallet. Great workmanship.
> 
> Do you have ironwood where you are (hop hornbeam)? Very hard stuff. I read long ago that a good mallet or maul used to be made one-piece by forming the head at the convergence of root and stem, and handle from the base of the trunk. Very colorful heartwood too, with red features.


I read a lot of mallets for fine hand fitting of guns, engraving, and much heavier duties that wouldn’t mar a steel surface were made of Dogwood.


----------



## Brufab

LondonNeil said:


> Very true. Storing anything larger would also be a challenge. This size should make recycling centre runs, wood scrounging runs, and most importantly family trips, easy. Instead of hours trying to pack the car using every last bit of space and planning carefully what to take and what not, I've now got almost twice the space in a trailer. So long as the trailer is easy to get to and hook up and go, then it's a simple throw stuff in and go. Hopefully!


I have a 5x8 single axle trailer and it's easy to move around by hand. Add an axle and they are hard to move around without a machine or vehicle


----------



## Logger nate

The boss hired a couple of news guys (gal) not sure how much help they will be, seems all they want to do is play
And they can’t quite reach the wheel barrow handles…


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> I have a 5x8 single axle trailer and it's easy to move around by hand. Add an axle and they are hard to move around without a machine or vehicle


Same as me. They're just the right size for the same reason. I can move mine half full of firewood up hill with my geared transmission riding lawnmower (when it's working).


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> I have a 5x8 single axle trailer and it's easy to move around by hand. Add an axle and they are hard to move around without a machine or vehicle


I have a 4X6 that is easy to move and pulls behind my JD X540. Loaded with seasoned Oak it holds exactly half a cord , about 2000 pounds. It's so balanced on the axle, I seldom use the jack. My 5X8 dump trailer was 1500 ponds, needed a truck.


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> Very cool mallet. Great workmanship.
> 
> Do you have ironwood where you are (hop hornbeam)? Very hard stuff. I read long ago that a good mallet or maul used to be made one-piece by forming the head at the convergence of root and stem, and handle from the base of the trunk. Very colorful heartwood too, with red features.


I think we have American Hophornbeem haven't seen any myself .


----------



## svk

Ended up being about -40 last night.

My plow truck needed a little work so I had to drive it to town this morning. Or tried. The damn antifreeze was frozen in the radiator!!! When I loosened the cap on the purge tank, the release of vacuum was able to suck a little bit of hot fluid in from the engine and free things up!

First time in all of my years of driving in MN that this happened to a vehicle. I'll flush the system on a nicer day and add new.


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> I've been in the shop too... making window stools for my sportsmen's club. Most are natural edge walnut slabs about 2 1/4" thick... a couple short ones have a straight edge as they are going in the kitchen. On the floor there are a couple more big slabs that I'll turn into counter tops for the kitchen service window. Five other stools aren't shown. There will also be walnut counter tops for the bathrooms.
> 
> The stools currently have their first of many coats of dewaxed shellac sanding sealer to help identify surfacing defects and start filling the pores. That will be sanded off and more coats added and sanded until the pores are filled. We haven't decided on the final finish (poly, epoxy or lacquer--the counter tops will likely get epoxy). They have a long ways to go to get to the final surface and finish... When done the walnut will have a lot of depth to it... the grain and figure is actually quite stunning on some of the pieces and one stool has an interesting bark inclusion.
> 
> View attachment 961767
> View attachment 961768


Very nice slabs. I used the dewaxed shellac prior to sanding the slab in the bathroom then applied 5 coats of Waterlox didnt want the poured look on it . The surface cracks haven't moved but I still may bowtie them just in case .


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Very nice slabs. I used the dewaxed shellac prior to sanding the slab in the bathroom then applied 5 coats of Waterlox didnt want the poured look on it . The surface cracks haven't moved but I still may bowtie them just in case . View attachment 961871


Yeah.... sometimes it's tough to decide whether a "defect" needs to be addressed. I tend to look to the consequences of a failure for guidance. For example, counter tops need to be sound so liquids don't infiltrate and promote the growth of icky stuff. Window stools? The consequences of a failure is trivial and may not even be noticed...


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Very nice slabs. I used the dewaxed shellac prior to sanding the slab in the bathroom then applied 5 coats of Waterlox didnt want the poured look on it . The surface cracks haven't moved but I still may bowtie them just in case . View attachment 961871


Is that a joint of two pieces in the back? I joined two pieces of White Pine in the fold up table i made with just wood glue, no biscuits or dowels. It's subject to heat and cold, damp and dry, nothing has failed in 10 years.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Is that a joint of two pieces in the back? I joined two pieces of White Pine in the fold up table i made with just wood glue, no biscuits or dowels. It's subject to heat and cold, damp and dry, nothing has failed in 10 years.


I jointed the back as there was some soft wood that I found after I planed it about 6 1/2 inches . I did use biscuits love having a jointer even though it’s a small bench top one


----------



## SS396driver

Little nerve racking drilling a 1 1/2 “ and 1 3/4” hole for the fixtures . I put it together as a dry fit as I still have to seal the holes with Waterlox just in case I get a leak ,need to get a ptrap too . I have a plastic one but want to use cooper


----------



## MustangMike

So, I see CA just outlawed gas-powered leaf blowers because "they cause pollution"!!!

But I guess humongous yachts and private jets are still OK!

To think, this was once known as "the land of the free"!!!


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Little nerve racking drilling a 1 1/2 “ and 1 3/4” hole for the fixtures . I put it together as a dry fit as I still have to seal the holes with Waterlox just in case I get a leak ,need to get a ptrap too . I have a plastic one but want to use cooperView attachment 962020
> View attachment 962021


Starting to look fancy!


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Starting to look fancy!


Next will be the main bath. It's got that lovely 70s avacado green theme the bath I'm doing now was bright yellow


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Little nerve racking drilling a 1 1/2 “ and 1 3/4” hole for the fixtures . I put it together as a dry fit as I still have to seal the holes with Waterlox just in case I get a leak ,need to get a ptrap too . I have a plastic one but want to use cooperView attachment 962020
> View attachment 962021


Looking great!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> S,o I see CA just outlawed gas-powered leaf blowers



That doesn’t start for almost two years. And it’ll be sales, you won’t have to get rid of the ones you have.


----------



## svk

It’s a balmy -4 here. Sure beats the -35 to -40 we had yesterday.


----------



## svk

Rust never sleeps. The transmission crossmember on my plow truck had rusted out and failed. I let the shop install the new one because I knew there’d be rusty bolts to deal with. 

They checked my antifreeze and it was only good for -20 so that’s why we were frozen up yesterday! Buying a couple gallons of fresh stuff today.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Rust never sleeps. The transmission crossmember on my plow truck had rusted out and failed. I let the shop install the new one because I knew there’d be rusty bolts to deal with.
> 
> They checked my antifreeze and it was only good for -20 so that’s why we were frozen up yesterday! Buying a couple gallons of fresh stuff today.
> View attachment 962093


Was that making any noises while going over bumps?


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Was that making any noises while going over bumps?


No but the transfer case was rubbing on the next rail and would have eventually worn a hole through. They said it was sagged about 2”.

I found the break when I was under the truck checking drivetrain fluids a few weeks back. Had a hell of a time finding a crossmember as they are out of stock everywhere. Finally ordered a new one through Tasca and they didn’t tell me it was on back order till I paid.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> No but the transfer case was rubbing on the next rail and would have eventually worn a hole through. They said it was sagged about 2”.
> 
> I found the break when I was under the truck checking drivetrain fluids a few weeks back. Had a hell of a time finding a crossmember as they are out of stock everywhere. Finally ordered a new I’be through Tasca and they didn’t tell me it was on back order till I paid.


Thanks svk I better look at my truck now. Being in michigan the frame/chassis/suspension components rust like crazy. Glad you are able to get it fixed.


----------



## svk

Regarding the antifreeze-I’m really surprised it had degraded enough to “raise” the freezing point by about 20 degrees. As I mentioned before I’ve owned a lot of vehicles and after 26 years of driving in MN winters I never had one vehicle do this. Had one truck that visually had slushy antifreeze once but that flowed.

I’m curious if it was low at some point in it’s previous life and someone said f-it and added water.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Thanks svk I better look at my truck now. Being in michigan the frame/chassis/suspension components rust like crazy. Glad you are able to get it fixed.


Yeah it never hurts to check! I’ve never seen this before but apparently it happens in this body style. Plus this truck was a retired city plow truck so nobody ever bothered to wash it after winter.


----------



## GrizG

I’ll be running my saws a lot over the next week… we’ve got an ice storm. The fire department and power company are at my son’s house as a distribution wire is down across his driveway. Extensive power outages… including at my parents, both sons, and me. I heard three fuses blow near me on the distribution lines… we’ve got another 6 hours of rain, freezing rain and sleet coming. My saws are ready but I cannot leave the house!


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> I’ll be running my saws a lot over the next week… we’ve got an ice storm. The fire department and power company are at my son’s house as a distribution wire is down across his driveway. Extensive power outages… including at my parents, both sons, and me. I heard three fuses blow near me on the distribution lines… we’ve got another 6 hours of rain, freezing rain and sleet coming. My saws are ready but I cannot leave the house!


Freezing rain and freezing fog since 4am the freezing fog is a ***** as it starts to build up under things too . Power is still on for now


----------



## GrizG

My son’s driveway. It seems the power company didn’t stay and after a few hours the fire department left. It turns out that the wires are live… they put cones near them where they cross the state highway. PD says they had higher priorities! I told my son to call NYS DOT as they plow that road… running a plow through live wires cannot be a good thing nor is it good for the people who are driving over them. Who’s making the decisions?!

The power is on at both sons’ homes that are fed by that line.


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> My son’s driveway. It seems the power company didn’t stay and after a few hours the fire department left. It turns out that the wires are live… they put cones near them where they cross the state highway. PD says they had higher priorities! I told my son to call NYS DOT as they plow that road… running a plow through live wires cannot be a good thing nor is it good for the people who are driving over them. Who’s making the decisions?!
> 
> The power is on at both sons’ homes that are fed by that line.
> 
> View attachment 962141


The power company tree contractor just showed up and is removing the trees from the wires….


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Freezing rain and freezing fog since 4am the freezing fog is a ***** as it starts to build up under things too . Power is still on for now View attachment 962142
> View attachment 962143


I just took my dog out and there was no precipitation. I had on my studded boots and was fine. The English Setter had a hell of a time as every thing is covered with about a 1/2” of ice.


----------



## MustangMike

We still have power, and it was raining all night and this morning, but it is below 30F now, and icicles forming on everything and tree branches are all shinney.

I can keep doing my tax work as long as the power stays on. If it dies, my computer will still function, but no printing, e-filing or electronic sending to folks.


----------



## SS396driver

I now have running water in the bathroom sink.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

for MustangMike


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> They checked my antifreeze and it was only good for -20



My loader was 100% antifreeze when it got here from Montana, my mechanic friend checked it.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> My loader was 100% antifreeze when it got here from Montana, my mechanic friend checked it.


Running 100% isnt good. 100% will freeze at around 0° farenheit 50/50 around -35 70/30 around -80 . Also will overheat with just antifreeze .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Running 100% isnt good. 100% will freeze at around 0° farenheit 50/50 around -35 70/30 around -80 . Also will overheat with just antifreeze .



I don’t know what percentage it’s at now, but there is water in it. I have a tester, I’ll make a note to check next time up.


----------



## old CB

Straight antifreeze reminds me of running straight water in the cooling system. When I joined my father-in-law in farming and cattle (1980) we ran two combines during annual June wheat harvest. His idea to save money was to run straight water in the combines for the several weeks they worked, then just drain the water till the following year.

After a couple of years I learned the weakness in that plan. The little bit of moisture remaining in the system, augmented by condensation, would create rust inside the cast iron water jacket, months of rust buildup. We would run hard for a day or two at the start of each harvest, and then the engine would overheat due to the radiator being choked with rust that had worked loose. I'd have to remove the radiator, have it boiled out in town, etc. Had water pump issues too. (Anti freeze fluid includes pump lubricant.)

More than once my father-in-law saw the temp. gauge in the red zone, but figured "Aw hell, I can keep running to the end of the field and back--it'll be okay." And in doing so he blew the head gasket. I got good at replacing head gaskets. These were 1957 & 1959 Massey Harris combines with Chrysler straight six flathead engines.

Eventually I ditched the antiques and bought a used Gleaner G diesel combine. And I kept properly mixed coolant in the system year-round.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I got my ArboristSite stickers in the mail yesterday.


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> Straight antifreeze reminds me of running straight water in the cooling system. When I joined my father-in-law in farming and cattle (1980) we ran two combines during annual June wheat harvest. His idea to save money was to run straight water in the combines for the several weeks they worked, then just drain the water till the following year.
> 
> After a couple of years I learned the weakness in that plan. The little bit of moisture remaining in the system, augmented by condensation, would create rust inside the cast iron water jacket, months of rust buildup. We would run hard for a day or two at the start of each harvest, and then the engine would overheat due to the radiator being choked with rust that had worked loose. I'd have to remove the radiator, have it boiled out in town, etc. Had water pump issues too. (Anti freeze fluid includes pump lubricant.)
> 
> More than once my father-in-law saw the temp. gauge in the red zone, but figured "Aw hell, I can keep running to the end of the field and back--it'll be okay." And in doing so he blew the head gasket. I got good at replacing head gaskets. These were 1957 & 1959 Massey Harris combines with Chrysler straight six flathead engines.
> 
> Eventually I ditched the antiques and bought a used Gleaner G diesel combine. And I kept properly mixed coolant in the system year-round.


When we raced we would use Water wetter. Would stop the block from rusting as antifreeze wasnt allowed on the track . Never use tap water either


----------



## SS396driver

11 outside right now sun coming up over the mountain in my back yard . Not much tree tree damage which is always a good thing .


----------



## abbott295

I remember a Massey Super 27 combine my father had. I think it had been replaced probably before 1970. We thought it was antique then.


----------



## old CB

abbott295 said:


> I remember a Massey Super 27 combine my father had. I think it had been replaced probably before 1970. We thought it was antique then.


We had Massey Harris 90 & 92 models, and they were good machines. But years of use and poor maintenance made them problematic by the time I wrenched on them.

The hydraulic pump was underneath the header, and so George, my father-in-law, would raise the header, check the oil level in the pump and add oil because it was always low. Only after I'd been in business with him for several years did I find out he had owners manual and parts books for the machines--he was virtually illiterate--and the manual cautioned to check the hydraulic oil level ALWAYS WITH THE HEADER DOWN, as the raised hyd. cylinder held a lot of oil. No wonder the pump seals were always blown.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> We had Massey Harris 90 & 92 models, and they were good machines. But years of use and poor maintenance made them problematic by the time I wrenched on them.
> 
> The hydraulic pump was underneath the header, and so George, my father-in-law, would raise the header, check the oil level in the pump and add oil because it was always low. Only after I'd been in business with him for several years did I find out he had owners manual and parts books for the machines--he was virtually illiterate--and the manual cautioned to check the hydraulic oil level ALWAYS WITH THE HEADER DOWN, as the raised hyd. cylinder held a lot of oil. No wonder the pump seals were always blown.


It’s amazing how many times you find people doing things wrong for a lifetime!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Well some people do not know any better and never learn any better. That is life. 
There are lots of people in the world like that.


----------



## H-Ranch

Managed to find a few splits to get stacked today. Have to follow my single track path out to the OWB without getting off to sides in the deep snow. May squeeze another load in yet before dark.


----------



## turnkey4099

43 at 1pm. just settling down from work outside - first time in about 3 weeks it seems. Wx was below freezing with wind almost every day. I can work in the cold but not with wind blowing. 

Broke up an old drift covering my pile of 4=7' limb sections waiting to run through the 'small stuff' sawbuck. Then ran a load of rounds through the splitter and stack same. about 2 hours. That tuckered me out for the day. 

We have 7 more days of this weather predicted so the appox 1cord of rounds sstill to go won't last long. By that time the limb sections should all be clear of snow and ready for the chainsaw. It'[ll feel read good to run one again. 

Land lady of the big overgrown willow bush I am cleaning up is supposed to be in the area early next month. I'll get with her and see just what she wants and try to talk her out of a few trees.

My "small locust" scrounge of the past two years went down hill in a hurry. From ":we hate locust cut it all!" it became take only dead stuff. I still have a few dead fall I can drag out of the gully to do this summer but that will be it. 

Question on posting pics. I used to post a lot of them but tried today and can't seem to get them to post. Find the picture, right click, open. There is where I am stuck. What is the next key stroke(s) to get it to attach?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Click “Attach files”, and then click “Photo library”. Then select your picture.


----------



## abbott295

I seem to remember the Super 27 having an electric header lift. Old technology.


----------



## H-Ranch

Found most of the splits now and have a few logs laid out on top ready to buck.


----------



## svk

Howdy fellas. Made it up to my hunting cabin this afternoon. Shut down the heat and hauled out the freezable goods. It snowed most of the day but the powdery snow didn’t account to much, maybe 3 inches. Roads were not very good but we made it. Amazingly didn’t get stuck with the snowmobile or the four wheelers.

Enjoyed a brew as I was shutting things down, one less to haul home.


----------



## Vtrombly

I had brought that up a couple pages back. The problem sometimes isn't the antifreeze mix. The newer antifreezes are using Propylene Gylcol which is only good to -20 to begin with. You want an antifreeze that uses Ethelylne Glycol which is good to -35 at 50/50 respectfully. Obviously buy the tester and mix accordingly. Wind chill matters if it's -50 wind chill and your ride is in the wind it's going to freeze up. Move to shelter out of the wind. Antifreezes do not mix also. If you want to change you gave to change it all. Check manuals to make sure a certain kind if antifreeze doesn't cause damage and adjust accordingly.


----------



## svk

I agree with everything you say except for the windchill part. Nothing can get colder than the actual outdoor temp. Windchill just helps it get there quicker. The windchill factor is how cold it feels versus the actual temperature that you will cool down to.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> I agree with everything you say except for the windchill part. Nothing can get colder than the actual outdoor temp. Windchill just helps it get there quicker. The windchill factor is how cold it feels versus the actual temperature that you will cool down to.


Yup you are absolutely correct I just looked that up I am mistaken. It will cool the object faster but will not exceed the real feel temp. So more than likely it's the type of antifreeze and the ratio that's causing the freezing.


----------



## bran1har

Got 2 whole trailer loads of ash off the side of the road in CT probably about a cord. The civic pulled it no problem! Put it right on the wood pile!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

bran1har said:


> Got 2 whole trailer loads of ash off the side of the road in CT probably about a cord. The civic pulled it no problem! Put it right on the wood pile! View attachment 962534
> 
> View attachment 962535
> 
> View attachment 962536


Need a bigger saw, lol


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Click “Attach files”, and then click “Photo library”. Then select your picture.



Thanks,. I thought of that later. Here is a test...nope. What do I do after I have selected/opened the picture? When I opened the picture this afternoon, it moved it to the row of icons on the bottom of my screen. Now what? Just clicking on it doesn't work.


----------



## turnkey4099

abbott295 said:


> abbott295 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember the Super 27 having an electric header lift. Old technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. Try real old technology. Hitching the team to the wagon, hauling bundles to the stationary, running the straw stacker. Last machine I ran was a pull machine with tractor operator and me on the machine. 1953.
Click to expand...


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks,. I thought of that later. Here is a test...nope. What do I do after I have selected/opened the picture? When I opened the picture this afternoon, it moved it to the row of icons on the bottom of my screen. Now what? Just clicking on it doesn't work.



I thought you could take it from there.

After you select a picture and a check mark forms on it, click “Done”. You’ll have to put the cursor where you want the image to go, unless you’re not adding any text. Wait for it to finish loading. Then click “Insert”, and “Thumbnail” or “Full image” (choose one). Then click “Post reply”.


----------



## MustangMike

The trouble is every device you use is different. I use the computer.


----------



## svk

I’ve not had any trouble uploading but occasionally I get a “file size too large” error.


----------



## H-Ranch

And the work continues...


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> And the work continues...
> View attachment 962668
> View attachment 962669
> View attachment 962670
> View attachment 962671



There’s no stopping this guy!


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> And the work continues...


Are these REALLY different wheel barrow loads? Or is this like @dancan posting the same mininvan photos again and again?

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Philbert said:


> Are these REALLY different wheel barrow loads? Or is this like @dancan posting the same mininvan photos again and again?
> 
> Philbert


Or the grand march in “Aida” when you only have 10 supernumeraries


----------



## chipper1

singinwoodwackr said:


> Or the grand march in “Aida” when you only have 10 supernumeraries


Or like the msm reporting that things are so bad .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I was going to split my last little pile of Cherry that's on my driveway before we get the next round of snow this evening, and the pull cord sprocket on my splitter stripped out. Errr! So I just stacked the wood to where I can get to it when I have the splitter fixed.


You could hook a drill or impact to the crankshaft/nut that holds the flywheel if it spins the correct way to start it without loosening.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Perfect size for London. If you went bigger you would need a bigger tow vehicle. Then with a bigger tow vehicle you’ll want a bigger trailer, maybe a dump trailer, so an even bigger tow vehicle. Then it’s too big for your neighborhood, so out in the country you go. it’s a slippery slope when you start buying equipment.


Is that why you keep the drive salted.
I'm curious to see what I drag home this summer with the 25' x8' trailer . We may need to move LOL.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ve not had any trouble uploading but occasionally I get a “file size too large” error.


I find that odd, not that I'm saying it doesn't happen, but it's never happened to me.
I've posted screenshots from my phone at "full size" and then I see them on the computer and they are huge  so I change them to "thumbnail".
I've also noticed that when someone just attaches the picture that if I click on it, it will load much quicker than clicking on a thumbnail or even a full sized picture to zoom in on it, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## farmer steve

My kinda of scrounging. The red dump truck showed up again with a load of ash.


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> Or like the msm reporting that things are so bad .


I missed them reporting things are bad...Of course I tend to ignore them.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> And the work continues...
> View attachment 962668
> View attachment 962669
> View attachment 962670
> View attachment 962671


I've heard you can get more in them if they are two wheeled .
Too bad you weren't here for the fun, made a lot of holes in paper, a paper punch sure would be cheaper .
When I went out to the back with the rest of the guys I had all these under my jacket/inside my bibs, they got a kick out of it.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> I missed them reporting things are bad...Of course I tend to ignore them.


Maybe I should have said "bad", as in going against the propaganda they want to promote.
Example, "the fringe", "violent protesters"....


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> My kinda of scrounging. The red dump truck showed up again with a load of ash.
> View attachment 962677
> View attachment 962678


Awesome load Steve, looks ready to split and sell .


----------



## Lionsfan

Jacampb2 said:


> Hi folks, I'm new here and am looking for some guidance. This is the first winter my family has burned firewood. I have a very messed up back. More than 20 years of botched surgeries and procedures have left me with a lot of permanent nerve damage and scar tissue.
> 
> Anyhow, I am using a Husqvarna rancher 450 *edit- the saw is not a 455* with a 20" bar. The saw is 0.325, so 20" is the longest I can go. I'm not cutting large stuff, I'm still cutting deadfall Ash on my property, so the biggest stuff I encounter is normally less than 14" diameter.
> 
> That said, I'm stooping over more than I would like to be. I'm thinking about picking up another saw that can pull a longer bar. I'd love to go 28", but I may not be able to afford that. My question is this, if I were to get the bigger Husqvarna rancher (I think it's a 460) for which they recommend a maximum 24" bar, could I get away with a 28" bar on it provided I'm not expecting it to cut enormous trees?
> 
> If not, could you all recommend a used saw to look for which might fit the requirements? I've been trying to Google models as they come up for sale, but frankly, the manufacturer naming schemes seem to be complete nonsense and I'm having trouble making heads or tails of which saws I should even bother trying to research.
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> Jason





farmer steve said:


> My kinda of scrounging. The red dump truck showed up again with a load of ash.
> View attachment 962677
> View attachment 962678


Nice old truck. Don't see many left that vintage around here.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Awesome load Steve, looks ready to split and sell .


Thanks. I'm hoping it is. The guy cuts them at 32" so I have to cut them in half and split them up.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> I thought you could take it from there.
> 
> After you select a picture and a check mark forms on it, click “Done”. You’ll have to put the cursor where you want the image to go, unless you’re not adding any text. Wait for it to finish loading. Then click “Insert”, and “Thumbnail” or “Full image” (choose one). Then click “Post reply”.



Thanks. I'm 86 so way behind technology. I used to post pictures from photobucket but they got greedy. It was real simple that way, only about 3 key strokes from finding the pic to done.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> You could hook a drill or impact to the crankshaft/nut that holds the flywheel if it spins the correct way to start it without loosening.



Now why did I not think of that years ago!!! And yes, most horizontal shaft engins will be turning the correct way for it to work. Not so with vertical shafts.

Then there are the hammer drills that usually have reverse on them for the vertical shafts..


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Now why did I not think of that years ago!!! And yes, most horizontal shaft engins will be turning the correct way for it to work. Not so with vertical shafts.
> 
> Then there are the hammer drills that usually have reverse on them for the vertical shafts..


All of my DeWalt nut drivers have reverse. They make make a 3/8ths extension that just snaps in. I use it to take 1/2" bolts out of stuff. Not half inch socket, half inch bolt. I don't know if they have the guts to spin a saw over. I was thinking of doing that with my Super 1050 Homelite 100CC's and no decomp, when I was milling with it. Figured I could set it on the rails and just hit it with the drill. I think I saw youtube videos of people that did that.


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> Nice old truck. Don't see many left that vintage around here.


I have some back issues and if I lean forward just a couple degrees my back will kill me. Even with a longer bar, your going to have to lean, maybe not squat as much. I've built racks and put a pully up in a tree. Pull the log under, hook the rope on both ends of the log and pull it up in the air with the pickup. Slide 3 saw horses under it. All somewhat close to the middle. Cut 1-2 blocks off one end, then 1-2 off the other end. No squating or bending at all. Now I have a loader with forks and just pick the log up and cut from the ends. All kind of log racks for bucking wood on the internet that would work really well with 14"-16" logs. A 4" longer bar and you can feel the extra leverage sticking in front after a fairly short time.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> There’s no stopping this guy!


I still have a lot of work ahead of me so I try to knock out a little every day - sometimes I just run out of hours in the day though.


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Are these REALLY different wheel barrow loads? Or is this like @dancan posting the same mininvan photos again and again?
> 
> Philbert


LOL - the only time I show a repeat is if I forget to take a pic before I stack it. Then I may try to trick @Cowboy254 into believing that 2 views of the same load are different loads. Actually, I don't think he really minds, he just likes photos regardless.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut, split, and stacked to end the day just right. And now it's Miller time.


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> My kinda of scrounging. The red dump truck showed up again with a load of ash.
> View attachment 962677
> View attachment 962678


My kinda truck


----------



## GrizG

H-Ranch said:


> Cut, split, and stacked to end the day just right. And now it's Miller time.


If I had a beer I'd fall instantly asleep after dealing with the ice storm damage for the past couple days... I haven't made a dent in it yet!


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> If I had a beer I'd fall instantly asleep after dealing with the ice storm damage for the past couple days... I haven't made a dent in it yet!


You got it worse than us . Not much tree damage here


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> You got it worse than us . Not much tree damage here


This area got slammed bad... it's been described as "ground zero." I have friends who have not had power since early Friday and others with severe damage to their outdoor electrical hookups... including my son. I got my power back after about 35 1/4 hours... That is a long time to not have power when it dipped to 4°F last night. There are so many damaged trees that I anticipate power outages for weeks to come as the future winds knock the damaged limbs and trees to the ground. My chainsaws and pole saw are having, and will continue to have, a good workout! It will take me at least a week to clean up my family's properties and then there are the many miles of wooded rail trail with which to contend. My saws were getting lonely so maybe they prayed for it!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Scroungers, I was off on holidays for two weeks after Xmas, I’ve only just caught up…. Can’t believe how many posts there were. Anyway we spent a week in the Snowy mountains, here’s a couple of pis of the Eucalyptus trees up at the edge of the tree line. Above the tree line there was still snow (remember it’s the middle of summer here).


----------



## Jeffkrib

After that we dropped the kids off to spend a week at my sisters place out in the country.

I took the trailer to scrounge a load of wood. No pics of the wood but here’s a couple of the 7900. My BIL waned me not to get the bar into the long grass, but I figured that’s him having issues with his ms170. Well apparently, he was right, this grass is like a pair of chainsaw chaps it instantly stalled a 6hp chainsaw. That’s some seriously tough grass!


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I find that odd, not that I'm saying it doesn't happen, but it's never happened to me.
> I've posted screenshots from my phone at "full size" and then I see them on the computer and they are huge  so I change them to "thumbnail".
> I've also noticed that when someone just attaches the picture that if I click on it, it will load much quicker than clicking on a thumbnail or even a full sized picture to zoom in on it, not sure what's up with that.


I'm still working on that thumbnail vs full size image thing. The wife is amazed I'm doing so good with uploading videos and being on this site. Probly not as smart as most 5-7 year olds yet on technology but as they say baby steps


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> You got it worse than us . Not much tree damage here


For those not from the area, this storm hit early Friday and it is now late Sunday evening. 80% of the outages in NY occurred in my county and over half the customers in the county lost power. The numbers kept climbing even as they fixed things as they kept finding unreported problems and trees continued to take down lines. It's a good place to have a fireplace or stove and lots of wood!

I just got an e-mail from the power company that reads in part:


Damage from the storm has been severe. So far crews have addressed nearly 600 individual damage locations and have approximately 670 locations remaining with additional outages still being reported. Since the start of the storm there have been 75 broken poles and more than 2,000 cases of downed lines.​


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Cut, split, and stacked to end the day just right. And now it's Miller time. View attachment 962780
> View attachment 962781
> View attachment 962782
> View attachment 962783
> View attachment 962779


I may have to upgrade my membership. @H-Ranch I think I used up all my  on your wheelbarrow pics


----------



## Philbert

Jeffkrib said:


> My BIL waned me not to get the bar into the long grass, but I figured that’s him having issues with his ms170. Well apparently, he was right, this grass is like a pair of chainsaw chaps it instantly stalled a 6hp chainsaw. That’s some seriously tough grass!


Wow! That type of grass have a name?

Philbert


----------



## bob kern

bran1har said:


> Got 2 whole trailer loads of ash off the side of the road in CT probably about a cord. The civic pulled it no problem! Put it right on the wood pile! View attachment 962534
> 
> View attachment 962535
> 
> View attachment 962536


Sweet!


SS396driver said:


> My kinda truck


kinda like mine but a lot nicer. She’s earned every ding tho often times hauling 3-4 ric of wood and pulling a loader tractor to boot. Them old beast sure are work horses.


----------



## CDElliott

singinwoodwackr said:


> Or the grand march in “Aida” when you only have 10 supernumeraries


I like Verdi's "Manzoni Requiem". No walk-ons there!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> All of my DeWalt nut drivers have reverse. They make make a 3/8ths extension that just snaps in. I use it to take 1/2" bolts out of stuff. Not half inch socket, half inch bolt. I don't know if they have the guts to spin a saw over. I was thinking of doing that with my Super 1050 Homelite 100CC's and no decomp, when I was milling with it. Figured I could set it on the rails and just hit it with the drill. I think I saw youtube videos of people that did that.


I've seen it in videos before too, all the little RC planes use them. 
@Red97 had a fairly recent one on a saw, he also had a nice device that let the socket spin with the engine once it started so it didn't damage the tool you were using or the tool operating it lol.
Hopefully he can comment on what that adapter was and maybe link the video as I don't remember which one it was.
Also you can turn the on/off switch too off so it will get turning and then turn it on while it's spinning. Doing it this way may help get the engine up to speed a bit easier and then turn it to the on position while still cranking it.


rarefish383 said:


> I have some back issues and if I lean forward just a couple degrees my back will kill me. Even with a longer bar, your going to have to lean, maybe not squat as much. I've built racks and put a pully up in a tree. Pull the log under, hook the rope on both ends of the log and pull it up in the air with the pickup. Slide 3 saw horses under it. All somewhat close to the middle. Cut 1-2 blocks off one end, then 1-2 off the other end. No squating or bending at all. Now I have a loader with forks and just pick the log up and cut from the ends. All kind of log racks for bucking wood on the internet that would work really well with 14"-16" logs. A 4" longer bar and you can feel the extra leverage sticking in front after a fairly short time.


Who were you responding too here, I think I know, but it wasn't in this thread if I'm guessing right.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Cut, split, and stacked to end the day just right. And now it's Miller time. View attachment 962780
> View attachment 962781
> View attachment 962782
> View attachment 962783
> View attachment 962779


I see that black locust in there


----------



## jellyroll

Cut up a small dead cedar today and processed it into kindling. I should be good into spring now but i need to service the spark arrestor screen on my saw.


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> My kinda truck


Thought you might like that Mark. 1987 i think he told me.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Philbert said:


> Wow! That type of grass have a name?
> 
> Philbert


The BIL called it kangaroo grass, I thought it was just his nick name but I looked it up it does exist, it’s scientific name is _Themeda triandrea. _


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I've seen it in videos before too, all the little RC planes use them.
> @Red97 had a fairly recent one on a saw, he also had a nice device that let the socket spin with the engine once it started so it didn't damage the tool you were using or the tool operating it lol.
> Hopefully he can comment on what that adapter was and maybe link the video as I don't remember which one it was.
> Also you can turn the on/off switch too off so it will get turning and then turn it on while it's spinning. Doing it this way may help get the engine up to speed a bit easier and then turn it to the on position while still cranking it.
> 
> Who were you responding too here, I think I know, but it wasn't in this thread if I'm guessing right.


There's another thread, I was thinking the same thing. Still useful info. sometimes I accidentally post in the wrong thread when I'm having AS posting fever


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> This area got slammed bad... it's been described as "ground zero." I have friends who have not had power since early Friday and others with severe damage to their outdoor electrical hookups... including my son. I got my power back after about 35 1/4 hours... That is a long time to not have power when it dipped to 4°F last night. There are so many damaged trees that I anticipate power outages for weeks to come as the future winds knock the damaged limbs and trees to the ground. My chainsaws and pole saw are having, and will continue to have, a good workout! It will take me at least a week to clean up my family's properties and then there are the many miles of wooded rail trail with which to contend. My saws were getting lonely so maybe they prayed for it!


What town are you near? When I lived up in East Greenbush I frequently traveled as far as Poughkeepsie.


----------



## GeeVee

Jeffkrib said:


> After that we dropped the kids off to spend a week at my sisters place out in the country.
> 
> I took the trailer to scrounge a load of wood. No pics of the wood but here’s a couple of the 7900. My BIL waned me not to get the bar into the long grass, but I figured that’s him having issues with his ms170. Well apparently, he was right, this grass is like a pair of chainsaw chaps it instantly stalled a 6hp chainsaw. That’s some seriously tough grass!
> View attachment 962820
> 
> View attachment 962821


Yeah, who listens to their BIL, anyway? I have two brothers, a bachelor, and the one who's been married to the same high school sweetheart since 1970. I have Three sisters, and NINE EX-Brothers in law. 7 of whom I wouldn't piss on their faces if they were on fire. 

I have been married since 1990. My wifes brothers are all good guys, and her sisters Husbands are good to go, too.


----------



## Brufab

That pee on face thing almost made me pee my pants


----------



## GeeVee

Brufab said:


> That pee on face thing almost made me pee my pants


Yeah, one of my long time favorites. It must be pretty bad if you're not willing to go that far to save someones life.


----------



## H-Ranch

GeeVee said:


> Three sisters, and NINE EX-Brothers in law


Ooof!!! I guess the girls in the family aren't so good at choosing?


----------



## GeeVee

H-Ranch said:


> Ooof!!! I guess the girls in the family aren't so good at choosing?


Nor my nieces born to the them. 3 of them are 4 down already. We have a saying at our family gatherings, since we are all close and live here.

_* NEW GUY. You dont get called your real name until the next new guy comes to a holiday meal. Then, if you're still here, we'll call you Steven. 

But, my name is Bob*_

*Go sit over there, New Guy.*


----------



## SweetMK

chipper1 said:


> You could hook a drill or impact to the crankshaft/nut that holds the flywheel if it spins the correct way to start it without loosening.


At least 8 times I have amazed friends that owned old Gravely tractors by starting the engine with a large electric (corded) drill.
Spin the engine over with the plug out to get the magneto on the Gravely working again.
Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 minutes of spinning to get enough contact on the points to get a spark.

After you get spark at the plug, put the sparkplug back in,, then usually with under a half minute of spinning with the drill,, the engine starts.

*I would bet that there are a lot of old chain saws that could be started using that technique.*

I did break one socket-to-hex adapter on an engine that was especially hard to start.
But, a drill started saw would take way less torque.

One guy tried to duplicate what I did using an impact wrench,,
the impact did not turn the engine, like the drill did. It simply "hammered" instead of turning.


----------



## abbott295

SweetMK: I have an old Gravely. I need to remember that and try it someday. It’s been years.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> What town are you near? When I lived up in East Greenbush I frequently traveled as far as Poughkeepsie.


The areas hit hard are in Ulster County. Kingston, Saugerties and Woodstock are the bigger communities in the part of the county hit worst.


----------



## Red97

chipper1 said:


> I've seen it in videos before too, all the little RC planes use them.
> @Red97 had a fairly recent one on a saw, he also had a nice device that let the socket spin with the engine once it started so it didn't damage the tool you were using or the tool operating it lol.
> Hopefully he can comment on what that adapter was and maybe link the video as I don't remember which one it was.
> Also you can turn the on/off switch too off so it will get turning and then turn it on while it's spinning. Doing it this way may help get the engine up to speed a bit easier and then turn it to the on position while still cranking it.
> 
> Who were you responding too here, I think I know, but it wasn't in this thread if I'm guessing right.


Mine is a housing with a 1 way bearing with a 3/8 drive for a socket. Same could apply to a starter hub, drill spins and as the engine fires it will over run the bearing.


----------



## SS396driver

Little tidbit Gravely was owned by Studebaker from 1960 till 1982 .


Today I restored an old American made Stanley cross peen hammer. Was badly rusted and the handle was broken . Again maple from the woodpile .


----------



## chipper1

Red97 said:


> Mine is a housing with a 1 way bearing with a 3/8 drive for a socket. Same could apply to a starter hub, drill spins and as the engine fires it will over run the bearing.
> View attachment 963034


Thanks for sharing Joe.
Do you remember which video it was in.
Do you sell those.
I was watching some videos today and saw guys using portable electric starters on drag bikes and sleds.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Interesting, I didn’t know these existed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks. I'm 86 so way behind technology.



Did you figure it out now?


----------



## Helmstein

First ever ibc tote stacked. These things fit a lot of wood. I believe this was 330 gal


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you figure it out now?



Sorry but no. If I had to go through all that to post a picture, I wouldn't bother. I'm working off a computer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Sorry but no. If I had to go through all that to post a picture, I wouldn't bother. I'm working off a computer.



We do it all the time. 

It‘s easier than hosting on Photobucket, I used to do that.


----------



## calamari

Philbert said:


> Wow! That type of grass have a name?
> 
> Philbert


Nothing that can be repeated on a family website.
jeffkrib,
So how do you guys like splitting Eucalyptus? I found it on the edge of impossible by hand when I was 30. Now I bow my head and look away whenever I pass any rounds of it. Smells too much like burning coal too for my taste but it is hot.


----------



## Jeffkrib

calamari said:


> Nothing that can be repeated on a family website.
> jeffkrib,
> So how do you guys like splitting Eucalyptus? I found it on the edge of impossible by hand when I was 30. Now I bow my head and look away whenever I pass any rounds of it. Smells too much like burning coal too for my taste but it is hot.


We have 700 species of Eucalyptus so it’s a bit like asking how long is a piece of string bu in general from my experience most are easy to split. The latest load I’ve got is very easy to split, it’s one that tears it self apart as it seasons.


----------



## Red97

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for sharing Joe.
> Do you remember which video it was in.
> Do you sell those.
> I was watching some videos today and saw guys using portable electric starters on drag bikes and sleds.



Was in my homelite c7 video.

Don't sell them yet.


----------



## svk

Morning. 

My cleaning lady had to postpone so I’m working from home this morning. Supposed to be above freezing later today, the first time in almost two months.


----------



## MustangMike

It was 30* earlier this morning. The wife went out to the mailbox in a T shirt, said it felt like summer! (No wind, and the sun coming out)

We had snow cover for the entire month of January, been a long time since that has happened. It rained a few days ago, then got cold again, and most of the ground is still covered.


----------



## chipper1

Just blew the 2 inches of fluff off from last night. It was just in time as it was already starting to melt from the sun, temps are getting to 32 here today and like 36 tomorrow. Figured I'd get the fluff off the top and let all the hard pack melt. My neighbor and I share a paved main drive and he has to back down into a portion of it that's more on our property(the drive is on his side of the line), and since he recently raised the scrapper bar on his snow blower it melts and then turns to ice. He's more than welcome to use our accessory drive anytime though, which is not nearly as steep and it is crushed asphalt so you almost always have good traction unless there's an ice storm. 
Seeing the sun here today is a blessing , I need more sunlight .


----------



## LondonNeil

How are your energy prices guys? Here in the UK we have a regulator that sets a cap on tariffs. The idea is to protect the lazy or those that know no better and don't search for good deals, the cap is usually much more costly but at least it's a limit of sorts. With the spiralling wholesale gas price lots of the small domestic suppliers have been caught out, and failed. Those customers of these suppliers then get transferred to another supplier by the regulator, and as no deals are any good currently they end up on the cap. That happened to me in October and my tariffs increased about 35%, on top of a 15+% increase that my supplier did just before they went pop. The 6 monthly price cap review just happened and it's about to go up another 54%. So me and others not on a long term deal are looking at about a doubling in price in a 7-8 month period. I'm glad I have large log stacks!


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> With the spiralling wholesale gas price



Natural gas?


----------



## MustangMike

We have had substantial increases in our gasoline and energy costs since Biden became President.

He restricted access to Federal lands, so production went down but not consumption. We are no longer energy independent.

The rationale is he wants to force us to go green, but the reality is that CO-2 emissions are up 6% because we have started to use more coal to generate electricity. Trump cut emission by 25% w/o any regulation, simply because we produced a lot of clean Natural Gas and all the electric generating plants that were using oil and coal just converted based on the low cost.

IMO, it is foolish to cut production if you don't also cut demand by the same amount. Production should not be cut until an alternative energy is available. We have also been closing our nuclear facilities, which has added to the problem.


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> Natural gas?


Yes. I'm an oddity.... suburban London, mains gas, but enjoy chainsaws, axes, wood and wood heat.

If Putin goes into Ukraine and biden's promise to destroy the gas pipeline to Germany happens, then the energy regulator said today that we would see prices rise again at the next review in October (no *#&& Sherlock!). It's been a mild winter here.... I'll have enough in the stack for a harsh winter next year and then some. Very glad of it.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Yes. I'm an oddity.... suburban London, mains gas, but enjoy chainsaws, axes, wood and wood heat.
> 
> If Putin goes into Ukraine and biden's promise to destroy the gas pipeline to Germany happens, then the energy regulator said today that we would see prices rise again at the next review in October (no *#&& Sherlock!). It's been a mild winter here.... I'll have enough in the stack for a harsh winter next year and then some. Very glad of it.


Yep, the competition for that scrounge wood could get pretty heavy if that happens, some here.

I'm glad I have next yrs in the woodshed, a hydraulic splitter, 2-3yrs of rounds cut, probably 5 more yrs of black locust logs, and I need to remove another 2-3 cords worth of trees where the piles are and the accessory drive/barn entrance is, then a couple more cord dead standing or on the ground ready to cut, then many cord next door at the neighbors, then a couple at the other neighbors, then wood from any future jobs. I may need another wood stove before I need more wood lol. Very grateful to be in that position as I know not everyone is.
Today I stopped at a golf course they are cutting all the trees at, it will be our new county campground and 4-H rec center. I was checking to see if any of the wood was available there as I have a friend who needs wood for his OWB, nope, it's all getting chipped except the logs that are being taken. I bet the pile of chips was 20 cord of wood already and they had 20-40 trees lined up behind the grinder .
Well I tried to save them, being the round hugger I am. I do hate seeing them piled up and burned or just chipped like this, but I understand if it's not productive/profitable, then why do it from a companies standpoint.
Hope you guys are all having a great day.


----------



## JustJeff

There will always be scrounge wood available no matter what happens with energy costs. Most people simply won't work that hard. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

Propane is about $2.35 a gallon up from 1.25 last spring. Propane prices are very volatile. It depends on the time of the year, how dry the corn and beans were at harvest and how cold the winter is. During the polar vortex about 7 years ago(I think) we had a propane shortage and the highest price I was quoted was $6.45 a gallon. Glad I had wood that year!


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> There will always be scrounge wood available no matter what happens with energy costs. Most people simply won't work that hard.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I agree. 
If it is too costly, whether in getting it to the house/ too harvest in general or too difficult to find, then I'll be working harder than most to find a cheaper/more practical alternative .


----------



## JustJeff

Lee192233 said:


> Propane is about $2.35 a gallon up from 1.25 last spring. Propane prices are very volatile. It depends on the time of the year, how dry the corn and beans were at harvest and how cold the winter is. During the polar vortex about 7 years ago(I think) we had a propane shortage and the highest price I was quoted was $6.45 a gallon. Glad I had wood that year!


That's the year I sold my motorcycle to buy propane. Bought a wood stove with my tax return in the spring and never looked back

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## calamari

Jeffkrib said:


> We have 700 species of Eucalyptus so it’s a bit like asking how long is a piece of string bu in general from my experience most are easy to split. The latest load I’ve got is very easy to split, it’s one that tears it self apart as it seasons.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't know there were that many varieties and that some get deep checks when they dry. Here in California we must have gotten the Cantbustem stinkywoodiie variety. 
There are still a couple of square mile sections of Eucalyptus along side of our major N/S freeway out in the Central Valley. It's what's left over from the days when locomotives burned wood and they were planted to make a profit off supplying wood to the big R/R companies. That plan was a failure but the trees are too expensive to remove and they don't reproduce do to lack of moisture through rain or irrigation. Just getting older and bigger. Now Simpson Lumber has a huge plantation in the area for pulp to use in high quality paper.


----------



## svk

Saw as high as 35 today then a bit of rain which turned to snow. It’s going to be a frozen ness when stuff cools off but everyone made it home.


----------



## Jeffkrib

calamari said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't know there were that many varieties and that some get deep checks when they dry. Here in California we must have gotten the Cantbustem stinkywoodiie variety.
> There are still a couple of square mile sections of Eucalyptus along side of our major N/S freeway out in the Central Valley. It's what's left over from the days when locomotives burned wood and they were planted to make a profit off supplying wood to the big R/R companies. That plan was a failure but the trees are too expensive to remove and they don't reproduce do to lack of moisture through rain or irrigation. Just getting older and bigger. Now Simpson Lumber has a huge plantation in the area for pulp to use in high quality paper.


Interesting bit of history there.

Guys all this talk of heating and heating cost……. What are you worried about it’s the middle of summer LOL.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jeffkrib said:


> Guys all this talk of heating and heating cost……. What are you worried about it’s the middle of summer LOL.



Only if you’re upside down and talk funny.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> I've seen it in videos before too, all the little RC planes use them.
> @Red97 had a fairly recent one on a saw, he also had a nice device that let the socket spin with the engine once it started so it didn't damage the tool you were using or the tool operating it lol.
> Hopefully he can comment on what that adapter was and maybe link the video as I don't remember which one it was.
> Also you can turn the on/off switch too off so it will get turning and then turn it on while it's spinning. Doing it this way may help get the engine up to speed a bit easier and then turn it to the on position while still cranking it.
> 
> Who were you responding too here, I think I know, but it wasn't in this thread if I'm guessing right.


This is for the drill starting a saw. I was going to make a chuck with two tabs sticking out to push the drill away as soon as the saw fired. If yo use a regular socked the saw revving faster than the drill might throw it into the next neighborhood, just like a hand crank car or tractor.

The other post was for the guy with back problems and thinking of a longer bar.


----------



## Brufab

Lee192233 said:


> Propane is about $2.35 a gallon up from 1.25 last spring. Propane prices are very volatile. It depends on the time of the year, how dry the corn and beans were at harvest and how cold the winter is. During the polar vortex about 7 years ago(I think) we had a propane shortage and the highest price I was quoted was $6.45 a gallon. Glad I had wood that year!


My propane prices change month to month. From 1.69-3.09$ at my place upnorth


----------



## svk

I am locked in at 1.59 propane this year after several years of 1.19 contract. I am actually using the electric boiler primarily this winter due to the increase in costs of gas.


----------



## Brufab

Dang svk you could be making $ hand over fist here in michigan at those rates


----------



## JustJeff

I've started plenty of engines with a cordless drill and a socket. Most flywheel nuts aren't super high profile so the socket comes right off. Snowmobile, outboards, weedwhacker etc .

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

I think my propane is locked in at 69 cents a liter, 12 cents higher than last year, and there's 3.78 of those things in your American gallon so that's like 2.60 a gallon. And if you think that's expensive, you should see our electricity!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Electricity is going up here in michigan, I love when the news says about rate increases, oh its only gonna be like 1.88$ extra per month for an average household. Yea right it's usually way more than that. Like 20-100$ just more propaganda. They want everyone on electricity now so it can be controlled and monopolized


----------



## MustangMike

Let's see:

Runaway inflation,

Supply shortages of almost everything,

Government mandates restricting our freedom ...

Hey, we don't have to move, it is like living in a Communist Country right here!


----------



## bob kern

JustJeff said:


> I've started plenty of engines with a cordless drill and a socket. Most flywheel nuts aren't super high profile so the socket comes right off. Snowmobile, outboards, weedwhacker etc .
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I’ve used a drill with a 6” rubber sanding disc on ones with a screen on the flywheel. Takes lots of pressure but it works.


----------



## Brufab

My dad made a jig where he put a rubber wheel chucked up in a drill to spin the flywheel to try and start his 4 mac 610/650 saws, the big blocky ones from the early 80's like the timber bear. It worked pretty good other than they all needed fuel line and carb work. I said dad no wonder why you were wearing yourself out trying to pull start them


----------



## Brufab

@bob kern any timeline on when your son will be back out scrounging firewood with you?


----------



## Brufab

I was thinking you could put a Mac cart motor on speedy the wheelchair


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> @bob kern any timeline on when your son will be back out scrounging firewood with you?


Thanks for askin’!! Had his 1 wk check up Monday and all looks good! We go back in 4 ish weeks to see if the pins can come out and if he can put weight on it. If so he can graduate to a walking cast at that time. A few more weeks of that then no cast but no rowdiness (lol )for a few more weeks.


----------



## chipper1

@turnkey4099 I was thinking about you today, cutting on a big nasty willow today .
Gonna need a bigger saw/bar when I go back, the ported 261cm did a nice job, but the 20" was a bit short, had to cut from both sides after the 4th cut on the stem. The round under the stem in the last 2 pictures is 18-20".


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> I was thinking you could put a Mac cart motor on speedy the wheelchair


Oh don’t give him any ideas!!


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> @turnkey4099 I was thinking about you today, cutting on a big nasty willow today .
> Gonna need a bigger saw/bar when I go back, the ported 261cm did a nice job, but the 20" was a bit short, had to cut from both sides after the 4th cut on the stem. The round under the stem in the last 2 pictures is 18-20".
> View attachment 963590
> View attachment 963591
> View attachment 963592


That’s my wife’s favorite book too. Says it proves I’m supposed to make my own coffee!
Nice work by the way.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> *That’s my wife’s favorite book too.* Says it proves I’m supposed to make my own coffee!
> Nice work by the way.


That was from another thread  lol.
Thanks, hopefully no cramps tonight, I was hustling on that one.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> That was from another thread  lol.
> Thanks, hopefully no cramps tonight, I was hustling on that one.


Well goodness! I thought I posted it once but couldn’t find it so I put it in there again. They really should keep me away from technology!!


----------



## calamari

chipper1 said:


> @turnkey4099 I was thinking about you today, cutting on a big nasty willow today .
> Gonna need a bigger saw/bar when I go back, the ported 261cm did a nice job, but the 20" was a bit short, had to cut from both sides after the 4th cut on the stem. The round under the stem in the last 2 pictures is 18-20".
> View attachment 963590
> View attachment 963591
> View attachment 963592


Looks like a perfect candidate to put a round under it and never have to worry about hitting dirt while you buck it up. Too bad it's willow. Do you burn willow or will the tree be burned in a slash pile? 
Thinking about it why buck it up any further if you're just going to burn it to get rid of it? Throw the slash on it and burn it as is right there. 
I'm lazy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

calamari said:


> Looks like a perfect candidate to put a round under it and never have to worry about hitting dirt while you buck it up. Too bad it's willow. Do you burn willow or will the tree be burned in a slash pile?
> Thinking about it why buck it up any further if you're just going to burn it to get rid of it? Throw the slash on it and burn it as is right there.
> I'm lazy.



Maybe he has bare dirt and firefighting ability where he’s taking it?


----------



## calamari

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe he has bare dirt and firefighting ability where he’s taking it?


Being from California too the thought of burning anything in the open kind of makes things pucker up but he's from Michigan where they still get rained on. I know, I've heard of that happening in the distant past too. Maybe I saw a picture in a book someplace?


----------



## svk

Morning guys. I taught cast iron cooking class last night to a dozen students, here’s the finished product. I forgot to get pics of the appetizers though. Apple pie and brownies (both baked in cast iron) for dessert.


----------



## svk

We set off the fire alarms at the school while cooking too lol. They called ahead but a FD member did visit us. We offered him dinner but he declined.


----------



## calamari

svk said:


> Morning guys. I taught cast iron cooking class last night to a dozen students, here’s the finished product. I forgot to get pics of the appetizers though. Apple pie and brownies (both baked in cast iron) for dessert.
> View attachment 963641
> 
> View attachment 963643
> 
> View attachment 963644


Just great! Thanks!! Now I have to go eat a PB&J with a glass of day old cold coffee after looking at those pictures. How many old saws did you have to sell to get enough money to buy a steak? Maybe I'll live it up and eat the two pieces of cold striped bass with my coffee?


----------



## Brufab

Maybe @Backyard Lumberjack and @svk can have a cook off?


----------



## chipper1

calamari said:


> Just great! Thanks!! Now I have to go eat a PB&J with a glass of day old cold coffee after looking at those pictures. How many old saws did you have to sell to get enough money to buy a steak? Maybe I'll live it up and eat the two pieces of cold striped bass with my coffee?


You'll own nothing and be happy .


----------



## chipper1

calamari said:


> Looks like a perfect candidate to put a round under it and never have to worry about hitting dirt while you buck it up. Too bad it's willow. Do you burn willow or will the tree be burned in a slash pile?
> Thinking about it why buck it up any further if you're just going to burn it to get rid of it? Throw the slash on it and burn it as is right there.
> I'm lazy.


There is a round under it, and I even said so in my post, are you that guy from craigslist that calls asking all the questions that are answered in the ad .
"The round under the stem in the last 2 pictures is 18-20"."
I'm moving it all to a pile about 100yrds away where it will all be burnt. I suggested that I move it to the side as I cut it and we could burn it right there, but because it's near a fairly busy road they didn't want to go that route.


mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe he has bare dirt and firefighting ability where he’s taking it?


What do you mean fire fighting ability, here we just keep adding more on until the fire department tells us to stop(if we don't have a permit) or until you run out of things to burn.
I did have to place it in a smaller less open area than this(except the spot where the tree is there are some nice smaller walnut). I had to put it in the center of an area surrounded by power lines on two side, and the creek on the other two and one of those is wooded.
Hoping they are willing to light it when I'm there with the tractor and can push the big stuff onto the pile for them, otherwise they will have to look at this stuff sitting there for a long time. And I have three more large branches to remo6from another large willow, the largest is about 16" just out from the stem, those are all on the opposite side of the creek they said I could stack the branches and wood up near their bonfire pit, I don't think they understand how much wood and debris is there so I plan to pull some of it across and add it to the pile I've already made.


calamari said:


> Being from California too the thought of burning anything in the open kind of makes things pucker up but he's from Michigan where they still get rained on. I know, I've heard of that happening in the distant past too. Maybe I saw a picture in a book someplace?


My neighbor is from cali, I was born there, but don't associate with it otherwise . He freaked out about my fires when he first moved in, some are quite large and you can see the ash plumb above the treeline at night . I have my very own personal fire spotter, he would sit out on his deck and watch, for hrs, meanwhile I was sound asleep lol. I'd even ask him the next day how it went , he's pretty much over it now, we're getting him trained.


----------



## calamari

chipper1 said:


> There is a round under it, and I even said so in my post, are you that guy from craigslist that calls asking all the questions that are answered in the ad .
> "The round under the stem in the last 2 pictures is 18-20"."
> I'm moving it all to a pile about 100yrds away where it will all be burnt. I suggested that I move it to the side as I cut it and we could burn it right there, but because it's near a fairly busy road they didn't want to go that route.
> 
> What do you mean fire fighting ability, here we just keep adding more on until the fire department tells us to stop(if we don't have a permit) or until you run out of things to burn.
> I did have to place it in a smaller less open area than this(except the spot where the tree is there are some nice smaller walnut). I had to put it in the center of an area surrounded by power lines on two side, and the creek on the other two and one of those is wooded.
> Hoping they are willing to light it when I'm there with the tractor and can push the big stuff onto the pile for them, otherwise they will have to look at this stuff sitting there for a long time. And I have three more large branches to remo6from another large willow, the largest is about 16" just out from the stem, those are all on the opposite side of the creek they said I could stack the branches and wood up near their bonfire pit, I don't think they understand how much wood and debris is there so I plan to pull some of it across and add it to the pile I've already made.
> 
> My neighbor is from cali, I was born there, but don't associate with it otherwise . He freaked out about my fires when he first moved in, some are quite large and you can see the ash plumb above the treeline at night . I have my very own personal fire spotter, he would sit out on his deck and watch, for hrs, meanwhile I was sound asleep lol. I'd even ask him the next day how it went , he's pretty much over it now, we're getting him trained.
> View attachment 963700


It's not as much fun as it used to be out here in the summer for sure. Weeks to months of upslope or downslope smoke or just plain day and night smoke with you doing mental triage on which boat you'll take when you evacuate and which you'll claim on your insurance. Women and children can tell what aircraft type is flying over just from the sound of their engines while they're sitting on the couch.


----------



## svk

calamari said:


> Just great! Thanks!! Now I have to go eat a PB&J with a glass of day old cold coffee after looking at those pictures. How many old saws did you have to sell to get enough money to buy a steak? Maybe I'll live it up and eat the two pieces of cold striped bass with my coffee?


I think steak was about 11 per pound. So the cooking class is more or less a break even proposition....dinner for 12 people cost me $286 in groceries (and I get paid $25 per student). Granted there were some leftovers that I took home but it is mostly a way to spread my love for cast iron to others versus adding to the pocketbook.


----------



## chipper1

calamari said:


> It's not as much fun as it used to be out here in the summer for sure. Weeks to months of upslope or downslope smoke or just plain day and night smoke with you doing mental triage on which boat you'll take when you evacuate and which you'll claim on your insurance. Women and children can tell what aircraft type is flying over just from the sound of their engines while they're sitting on the couch.


I can't imagine. Being asthmatic I have just watched and figured I'd need to leave if we ever had those problems. I try not to have any smoke coming off my fires  , need to keep them burning clean .


----------



## calamari

svk said:


> I think steak was about 11 per pound. So the cooking class is more or less a break even proposition....dinner for 12 people cost me $286 in groceries (and I get paid $25 per student). Granted there were some leftovers that I took home but it is mostly a way to spread my love for cast iron to others versus adding to the pocketbook.


Cast iron and fat ducks are my favorite. Render the fat to fry potatoes in later and crispy skinned duck breast. What this has to do with scrounging firewood I have no idea but I'm duck hunting for the last time this season this coming weekend and hope to get a couple fat rice field Pintails.


----------



## calamari

chipper1 said:


> need to keep them burning clean


Good for you! I wish more people did that out here but there's so much to burn and our burnning season can be shut off at any time so people heap it on and make a smudge. My mom was the worst because she was afraid of fire but couldn't stop herself from burning all her leaves.


----------



## Dudders

calamari said:


> Women and children can tell what aircraft type is flying over just from the sound of their engines while they're sitting on the couch.


They're kidding you - they've got an app that tells them. Plus what airline it is, where it's going, where it's from, the pilot's inside leg measurement, etc. Sad...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Dudders said:


> They're kidding you - they've got an app that tells them.



That’s how they learn to tell by sound.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> What do you mean fire fighting ability



Water. Our place we burn on is timberland, embers will drop and start tiny smoldering spots that can and do start burning. I have a water trailer on hand to handle those. Nothing has gotten out of control on me, but when it’s dry I don’t want to do it without water. I’m not gonna start the next big wildfire in California.

I prefer to burn when it looks like this.


----------



## Brufab

The 1st 2 pics are of a pile I covered before it snowed then burnt it, the rest of the pics are of some pikes me and the old man made and burnt while clearing 2 acres for his new home build site, some pics you can see a huge water tote we kept for just in case with a 100'hose and gas water pump. We probably burnt 30 big piles and probly atleast 30 cords of wood on top of the brush.


----------



## calamari

Dudders said:


> They're kidding you - they've got an app that tells them. Plus what airline it is, where it's going, where it's from, the pilot's inside leg measurement, etc. Sad...


Not really because she doesn't use that app. It's from years of running outside in the summer when you hear a low plane fly over. I don't have a smart phone and she doesn't know how to use hers.


----------



## Brufab

calamari said:


> Not really because she doesn't use that app. It's from years of running outside in the summer when you hear a low plane fly over. I don't have a smart phone and she doesn't know how to use hers.


Some guys know the sound of classic cars some guys know classic chainsaws sounds and others as you stated know airplanes. Pretty cool calamari.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> We set off the fire alarms at the school



You’re a teacher?


----------



## calamari

mountainguyed67 said:


> Water. Our place we burn on is timberland, embers will drop and start tiny smoldering spots that can and do start burning. I have a water trailer on hand to handle those. Nothing has gotten out of control on me, but when it’s dry I don’t want to do it without water. I’m not gonna start the next big wildfire in California.
> 
> I prefer to burn when it looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 963750


In 1962 I was paid the enormous rate of $3/hr working on a timber stand improvement crew stacking slash, cutting brush and making fairly small piles of stuff to burn in the winter. We'd put a layer of visqueen over a substantial part of the pile to keep it dry so it could be started by the guys who worked that time of the year. Thinking about it, I wonder if that plastic layer helped or hurt the process because having a barrier like that with high summer heat and you'd draw any moisture out of any green stuff under it along with moisture in the soil? Maybe it was just the plastic burning that got the pile going?


----------



## Brufab

Dinosaurs and decomposed prehistoric plants helped get ours going


----------



## mountainguyed67

calamari said:


> We'd put a layer of visqueen over a substantial part of the pile



I didn’t get a round tuit. I was gonna cover it with something.


----------



## calamari

Brufab said:


> Dinosaurs and decomposed prehistoric plants helped get ours going


I didn't see what was used. Maybe one of those driptorches that are used to start backfires but I don't know. I do know wahtever it was, it worked. All the piles that took us all summer to build were gone the following year.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Morning guys. I taught cast iron cooking class last night to a dozen students, here’s the finished product. I forgot to get pics of the appetizers though. Apple pie and brownies (both baked in cast iron) for dessert.


I was sitting here thinking I was a little hungry... now I'm very hungry.


----------



## Ryan A

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’re a teacher?


Excellent use of this contraction and proper punctuation!


----------



## calamari

GrizG said:


> I was sitting here thinking I was a little hungry... now I'm very hungry.


I gained weight just reading the menu to the extent that a button on my pants flew off and broke the bulb in the ceiling light.


----------



## turnkey4099

calamari said:


> I didn't see what was used. Maybe one of those driptorches that are used to start backfires but I don't know. I do know wahtever it was, it worked. All the piles that took us all summer to build were gone the following year.


My cutting buddy showed me a trick when I invited him along to burn the previous years brush piles. I went ahead of him dousing the piles with diesel, he came behind lighting them off with a road flare - worked like a dream. Moved along almost as fast as we could walk.


----------



## farmer steve

Ryan A said:


> Excellent use of this contraction and proper punctuation!


 How's things over your way Ryan? Finding much wood?


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> How's things over your way Ryan? Finding much wood?


Heis to biddy cheeking pepls punkchewation  .
I do more of it than I care too myself. Had a good time with the boy last night going though his red words(words that don't follow the rules), I said them just as they were written, he had a hard time with it and said he doesn't want my help anymore . He was laughing most the time though, so I'm not sure I succeeded in getting fired from my position lol.
At 14 he can spell many words I can't, good thing they are written down .


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> How's things over your way Ryan? Finding much wood?


All good over here Steve. Last scrounge I had was a pile of white pine I drove past in the city and threw in my car. It’s been a strange winter and spring is right around the corner. That will kickstart scrounge season for me as townships and the utility companies will start to cut and they literally let the wood lay right where it falls. Easy pickings!




chipper1 said:


> Heis to biddy cheeking pepls punkchewation  .
> I do more of it than I care too myself. Had a good time with the boy last night going though his red words(words that don't follow the rules), I said them just as they were written, he had a hard time with it and said he doesn't want my help anymore . He was laughing most the time though, so I'm not sure I succeeded in getting fired from my position lol.
> At 14 he can spell many words I can't, good thing they are written down .



Ha! I teach children with Autism at a public middle school here. More of a funny/sarcastic comment than anything . Hardly a grammar policeman.


----------



## Brufab

Ryan A said:


> All good over here Steve. Last scrounge I had was a pile of white pine I drove past in the city and threw in my car. It’s been a strange winter and spring is right around the corner. That will kickstart scrounge season for me as townships and the utility companies will start to cut and they literally let the wood lay right where it falls. Easy pickings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I teach children with Autism at a public middle school here. More of a funny/sarcastic comment than anything . Hardly a grammar policeman.


Appreciate your time and dedication to help those kids. I know a few kids with autism over the years and it's no easy task.


----------



## Ryan A

My older daughter has a unique genetic disorder and there are associations/links to both Intellectual disabilities and Autism Spectrum Disorder. She is a 11 and my side kick for sure. She loves to hang and watch when I split wood and is SUPER quick to spot any wood scrounging opportunities when we are driving!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ryan A said:


> More of a funny/sarcastic comment than anything .



I got that.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


>



Ouch!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’re a teacher?


No but I do teach cooking classes occasionally, that’s what we were doing.


----------



## GenXer

svk said:


> No but I do teach cooking classes occasionally, that’s what we were doing.


When I started reading this, the "no, but I did stay at a holiday Inn express last night" commercial came to mind.


----------



## sb47

My tree guy paid me a visit yesterday. He brought me a huge load of red and post oak. My guess is about 5 cords worth.


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing that guy was wearing the helmet, I ALWAYS wear one when felling!


----------



## Philbert

sb47 said:


> My tree guy paid me a visit yesterday. He brought me a huge load of red and post oak. My guess is about 5 cords worth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 964244


Nice ’tree guy’!

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

sb47 said:


> My tree guy paid me a visit yesterday. He brought me a huge load of red and post oak. My guess is about 5 cords worth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 964244



That puts you firmly at the top of the 'You suck' list.


----------



## Brufab

turnkey4099 said:


> That puts you firmly at the top of the 'You suck' list.


No doubt, especially being OAK.


----------



## H-Ranch

More today.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> More today.
> View attachment 964285
> View attachment 964286
> View attachment 964287
> View attachment 964288
> View attachment 964289


Holy heck @H-Ranch those are some huge splits, those must be heading to the owb for a good overnight .


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Holy heck @H-Ranch those are some huge splits, those must be heading to the owb for a good overnight .


The double length ones? Got quite a few already cut that length by the tree service - mostly from quartered 24" oak logs. (He apparently has a HUGE splitter and envisioned getting into the firewood business so he had started processing some of it... but I think he found out that he can cut trees and make more money.) Anyway, I tried to split the first couple and they went pretty easy so I figured I'd save a little work. I do love stacking and burning poles and splits that are ~40".


----------



## SS396driver

Made an Adze last couple of days . An Adze is used to hollow out bowls and whatnot .Used an old leaf spring for the blade and some mild steel rod for the handle /spline not happy with it it’s to small for my hands so I’ll make a new one .


----------



## Brufab

We cut 16" but if you can feed longer wood that definitely helps extend chain life with less cutting.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Made an Adze last couple of days . An Adze is used to hollow out bowls and whatnot .Used an old leaf spring for the blade and some mild steel rod for the handle /spline not happy with it it’s to small for my hands so I’ll make a new one . View attachment 964412
> View attachment 964413
> View attachment 964415
> View attachment 964416
> View attachment 964417


REALLY nice! 

That’s a great skill set to have. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> Ha! I teach children with Autism at a public middle school here. More of a funny/sarcastic comment than anything . Hardly a grammar policeman.


That's awesome, one of my star students tested on the spectrum.
I know, I thought it was funny myself, I was totally joking too .


Ryan A said:


> My older daughter has a unique genetic disorder and there are associations/links to both Intellectual disabilities and Autism Spectrum Disorder. She is a 11 and my side kick for sure. She loves to hang and watch when I split wood and is SUPER quick to spot any wood scrounging opportunities when we are driving!


Sounds like you have a great helper there, it also sounds like your helper was set up with the right teacher .


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> We cut 16" but if you can feed longer wood that definitely helps extend chain life with less cutting.


It does, but after cutting 16 for many yrs, I have a hard time cutting longer. Those loads I cut fro my buddy today were a perfect example, I would start out at 20", but a few pieces later I was at 16 lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> Ouch!



He’s lucky he was wearing that helmet, and his video convinced many viewers to start wearing a helmet/hard hat.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


>



Never met an “Arborist” that stands under a falling tree and never looks up. Good thing he didn’t look up, just standing there it would have got him in the Eye.


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Never met an “Arborist” that stands under a falling tree and never looks up. Good thing he didn’t look up, just standing there it would have got him in the Eye.


Yea that was the craziest thing I've seen in a long time. I can't believe it pierced his helmet. Are all helmets like that?


----------



## Brufab

Must of been a husky/stihl 'clone' helmet.


----------



## H-Ranch

Morning calisthenics:


----------



## svk

Morning guys. 

Official temp -34 right now. Appears to be the end of super chilly temps although we’ll still see some in the negative teen’s over the next week.

Not a lot on the agenda today. Run to town for a few groceries later.


----------



## MustangMike

With helmets, you must choose a bit between protection and comfort ... I would not want to run my chainsaw wearing my Motorcycle helmet!

It does not matter that the helmet was toast if it saved his head! That it saved his head is all that matters.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> With helmets, you must choose a bit between protection and comfort ... I would not want to run my chainsaw wearing my Motorcycle helmet!
> 
> It does not matter that the helmet was toast if it saved his head! That it saved his head is all that matters.


…and destruction can be part of the protection design.


----------



## Philbert

GrizG said:


> …and destruction can be part of the protection design.



A lot of folks don’t realize that the suspension is the part that absorbs the force, and should be replaced after a good hit, even if the thin straps are not torn or visibly damaged. The shell resists penetration, and spreads the impact over a wider area. But it all gets transmitted to the wearer’s neck. 

That helmet did its job. 

Philbert


----------



## sb47

turnkey4099 said:


> That puts you firmly at the top of the 'You suck' list.


It's called capitalism.


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Official temp -34 right now. Appears to be the end of super chilly temps although we’ll still see some in the negative teen’s over the next week.
> 
> Not a lot on the agenda today. Run to town for a few groceries later.


When I lived next to Canada in the 1970s it seemed to me the upside of those way below zero temps was the clear skies that accompanied them. Following gray skies and gray days the sky would be quite clear (thus the low temps) day & night. The sun on the snow would be wonderful.

Is that the case in your neighborhood?


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> When I lived next to Canada in the 1970s it seemed to me the upside of those way below zero temps was the clear skies that accompanied them. Following gray skies and gray days the sky would be quite clear (thus the low temps) day & night. The sun on the snow would be wonderful.
> 
> Is that the case in your neighborhood?


Usually yes. Grey days are nice too cause that means it’s warmer!

The real X factor is the wind. Sunny and -20 with no wind isn’t bad. 0 and windy is miserable.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Usually yes. Grey days are nice too cause that means it’s warmer!
> 
> The real X factor is the wind. Sunny and -20 with no wind isn’t bad. 0 and windy is miserable.



Yep. I can't stand to work in wind, especially when the temp is anywhere near freezing. I just came in from a bit of work on the wood pile - carting piles of uglies to where I'm stacking it. one hour was enough temp 43 but a cold breeze going. I think I am turning into a certifiable *****.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> I can't believe it pierced his helmet. Are all helmets like that?



This is the full video that accident was taken from. A close up of what happened to the helmet starts at 8:39.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Must of been a husky/stihl 'clone' helmet.



It was one of these.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a few more loads in before the snow and then family activities. 




Got more bucked and split when I have time later.


----------



## cookies

That kid is lucky as hell it did not shatter his spine, neck or come down in a arch under his helmet. This is why I watch upwards and try to get as far from the tree as humanly possible as soon as it starts creeping to fall.
The past month when im not busy I have been cutting up a HUGE red oak that fell last year and likely was dead for a decade. The trunk is over 42" across the center and 14 feet long until the first set of forks. over 3 cords of wood out of it so far split and stacked up and there is still minimum of another 3 left. All done using only saws and a pickup truck, I told the land owner a tractor is needed for the rest of the trunk, im not noodling 30 feet of rounds into 6ths to lift them into the truck.


----------



## Logger nate

Wearing a hard hat and moving away from stump is important for sure


----------



## MustangMike

Yep, I always try to go diagonally to the back when I can.

Sometimes, stuff is too thick. Prickers are the worse, you can get stuck like Velcro! 

Always important to clear them first.


----------



## Brufab

Yea I seen a guy get knocked out by a limb about 20 years ago, not wearing a helmet while logging out a golf course. Also broke a couple of his fingers. So the con of the vented helmet is the 1 in a million chance something can enter the vent and possibly pierce the skull??


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Got a few more loads in before the snow and then family activities.
> View attachment 964637
> View attachment 964638
> View attachment 964639
> 
> Got more bucked and split when I have time later.


When h-ranch says (a few
more loads) i think that's code for 'a few more cords' sweet pics man!


----------



## Brufab

I swear I seen your pics in "wheelbarrow monthly" magazine, they were always the centerfold


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> When h-ranch says (a few
> more loads) i think that's code for 'a few more cords' sweet pics man!


It's starting to look like a few wood stacks now. I'm curious to see how much I'll end up with. I'm still closer to the beginning than the end that's for sure. And can't let a little snow stop me.


----------



## Brufab

Yea i have to becareful viewing those wheelbarrow pics, wife's like whatcha looking at overthere? I say 'nothing dear'. She says if it's nothing why do you look so guilty then???


----------



## husqvarna257

Got the new chains on the front of the tractor yesterday, 52* so no better day for that. Looking at our forecast I think I am one week away from tapping some red maple trees. Our big storm today was 2" of snow. I almost left it with warm weather coming but I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent the weekend on the ice. Friday was mild and misty rain. Saturday was -30 overnight.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## husqvarna257

svk as a cast iron pan king got a question for you. We got a new kitchen stove and it has a center grill burner perfect for playing around with. When I took out the old stove there was an old cast iron griddle that fell to the side of the stove for years and it was filthy from the years of hiding. I scrubbed off the grease and dust from it with hot water and a copper scrubber, no soap. I plan to use bacon grease to season it again but what is a good temp or is there something better. I was tempted to toss it int the OWB to clean it but not sure what it might do to it. Put some old hard drives in it last month and never saw them again, just one small piece of sheet metal.


----------



## Brufab

JustJeff said:


> Spent the weekend on the ice. Friday was mild and misty rain. Saturday was -30 overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Nice walleye!!!


----------



## ken morgan

sundance said:


> I worked in nuclear for over 30 years. Strongly disagree about shoddy maintenance and inspection requirements. Also disagree with your assessment of the NRC.
> Facts and basis?
> sundance


3 mile island ring any bells? But honestly the Nuke community that was fostered by the Navy is about as safe a regime for Nuke power as you can get. but you can't stop human nature...no matter how hard you try there will be that one ding-a-ling who figures he can let it slip this time.


----------



## sundance

ken morgan said:


> 3 mile island ring any bells? But honestly the Nuke community that was fostered by the Navy is about as safe a regime for Nuke power as you can get. but you can't stop human nature...no matter how hard you try there will be that one ding-a-ling who figures he can let it slip this time.


Certainly. How does it relate to shoddy maintenance and inspection?


----------



## svk

husqvarna257 said:


> svk as a cast iron pan king got a question for you. We got a new kitchen stove and it has a center grill burner perfect for playing around with. When I took out the old stove there was an old cast iron griddle that fell to the side of the stove for years and it was filthy from the years of hiding. I scrubbed off the grease and dust from it with hot water and a copper scrubber, no soap. I plan to use bacon grease to season it again but what is a good temp or is there something better. I was tempted to toss it int the OWB to clean it but not sure what it might do to it. Put some old hard drives in it last month and never saw them again, just one small piece of sheet metal.


Do not throw it into the owb! If it overheats it will never take seasoning again. 

Best advice is to get a yellow can of oven cleaner. Spray it with the oven cleaner and throw it in the garbage bag for a couple days. Then scrub it real good with steel wool, wash with soap and water and dry it immediately on the stove. Wipe it down with your choice of oil and season at 450 for an hour.


----------



## Philbert

Brufab said:


> So the con of the vented helmet is the 1 in a million chance something can enter the vent and possibly pierce the skull??


The vents, of course, make the helmet cooler. But they also let in water, which means that they get the lowest electrical hazard rating. This is a ’con’ in a few situations. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> So the con of the vented helmet is the 1 in a million chance something can enter the vent and possibly pierce the skull??


That particular helmet is designed primarily for climbing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Nice walleye!!!



Here’s two.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Do not throw it into the owb! If it overheats it will never take seasoning again.
> 
> Best advice is to get a yellow can of oven cleaner. Spray it with the oven cleaner and throw it in the garbage bag for a couple days. Then scrub it real good with steel wool, wash with soap and water and dry it immediately on the stove. Wipe it down with your choice of oil and season at 450 for an hour.


Really? I thought you could get CI red hot to burn off the grunge and get it back to original metal. I almost did that with one of mine. Glad I didn't now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 964500



How come I don’t see this sign in your pictures?


----------



## Brufab

His wheelbarrow looks more like a forwarder sometimes


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> How come I don’t see this sign in your pictures?
> 
> View attachment 964768


I don't know - have you ever seen it parked and not working?


----------



## cookies

djg james said:


> Really? I thought you could get CI red hot to burn off the grunge and get it back to original metal. I almost did that with one of mine. Glad I didn't now.


Cast iron cookware is made by melting cast iron then poured into a sand mold, the only fears i have of getting it glowing hot is cracking/warpage. I would just open the doors/windows and bake it at 425 for a couple hours after washing the big boogers and grease off it. Then if necessary re-season it.


----------



## hamish

Got my base down and trails dragged so i can get back out of this scrounger for some trail clean up. Getting too old to wrestle a snowmobile through 3' of snow.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Really? I thought you could get CI red hot to burn off the grunge and get it back to original metal. I almost did that with one of mine. Glad I didn't now.


No, if cast iron is heated too hot it will get what’s called “red scale” and will never hold seasoning again. I don’t know what temp that is, but it’s definitely a risk if put into a fire. 

This is a common problem when people recover skillets that went through a house fire…50/50 chance of them being salvageable.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> This is a common problem when people recover skillets that went through a house fire


Can you sand through this layer?

Philbert


----------



## 501Maico

Brufab said:


> So the con of the vented helmet is the 1 in a million chance something can enter the vent and possibly pierce the skull??



I have that helmet. There is a hand size plate on the rear that slides rearward to close and forward to open the 6 vent holes. I'm sure his were open for the limb to stick in like that. Maybe close them in warm weather when felling trees? I'll probably forget by then.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Do not throw it into the owb! If it overheats it will never take seasoning again.
> 
> Best advice is to get a yellow can of oven cleaner. Spray it with the oven cleaner and throw it in the garbage bag for a couple days. Then scrub it real good with steel wool, wash with soap and water and dry it immediately on the stove. Wipe it down with your choice of oil and season at 450 for an hour.


I suggest to use white vinegar. Mix vinegar and water 50/50 and drop the pan in. Let set overnite or longer depending on how bad it is, and the use a SOS or Brillo pad to give it a good scrubbing. Throw on some baking soda to scrub with, that will neutralize the vinegar. Then re season. I usually set my pan in the oven and heat around 400 degrees. I will pour some oil on a paper towel and rub it on the pan while hot and stick back in the oven. I will do that several times until the pan starts turning black.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> Spent the weekend on the ice. Friday was mild and misty rain. Saturday was -30 overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Did you do the Valentines' weekend special Jeff?


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Can you sand through this layer?
> 
> Philbert


No, the entire metallurgy is changed. Sort of like tempering a blade.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> I suggest to use white vinegar. Mix vinegar and water 50/50 and drop the pan in. Let set overnite or longer depending on how bad it is, and the use a SOS or Brillo pad to give it a good scrubbing. Throw on some baking soda to scrub with, that will neutralize the vinegar. Then re season. I usually set my pan in the oven and heat around 400 degrees. I will pour some oil on a paper towel and rub it on the pan while hot and stick back in the oven. I will do that several times until the pan starts turning black.


Vinegar is great for stripping rust but lye based cleaner (like yellow can of easy off) is what you want for stripping gunk.


----------



## muddstopper

My grandmaw used to make lye soap, I have taken baths with lye soap. I have used oven cleaner to clean grease off engine blocks, no doubt it works, I just dont like the ideal of using lye on something I eat off of.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> My grandmaw used to make lye soap, I have taken baths with lye soap. I have used oven cleaner to clean grease off engine blocks, no doubt it works, I just dont like the ideal of using lye on something I eat off of.


Lye is very harsh for sure, but it washes off completely with soap and water. 

When I pull iron out of my lye tank I need to wash my hands immediately or my skin starts to burn.


----------



## Brufab

I restored a whole chain that was mostly rusted solid with vinegar. Chain works good now and the bar cleaned up great aswell. My guy sharpened it and he couldn't tell it was froze up from rust. Couldn't believe the power vinegar has.


----------



## svk

Vinegar is amazing.

Full strength vinegar will actually dissolve cast iron. If you leave a piece in it for a few months it will crumble.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I just dont like the ideal of using lye on something I eat off of.


Lye is sodium hydroxide, and will be cleaned off with water, like many other harsh detergents. There is even food grade lye (!) used in the preservation and preparation of things that people eat!









Scandinavians’ Strange Holiday Lutefisk Tradition


People in the Old Country won’t touch the stuff, but immigrants to the American Midwest have celebrated it for generations




www.smithsonianmag.com





Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

We had snow on the ground here since Jan 1, then last week it started to melt down is spots, then is snowed again and it was 10*F and very windy this morning ... and I have Robins in the backyard ... with temps in the teens and complete snow cover!

I don't know what is going on! Maybe they got used to the prior warmer years?


----------



## svk

For those who haven't had lutefisk (which I am assuming is most of you), it is actually quite tasty! You can dip it in drawn butter or cover it with cream sauce.

Stinks the whole building to high hell when it is being cooked and that is enough to turn many folks off. You just about have to plug your nose.

Out local lutefisk feed (properly pronounced lute-fisk, not luda-fisk) has been cancelled due to covid for the past two winters but I will definitely go when they reopen. They also offer Swedish meatballs and many other Scandinavian foods.


----------



## Brufab

Just scrounged 2pk of chains off ebay for 1.25$ plus 10$ shipping.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> For those who haven't had lutefisk (which I am assuming is most of you), it is actually quite tasty!


The church next to my house has a lutefisk feed every year for a fundraiser. Somehow, I have found myself ’too busy’ every time, for the last 30+ years, or so, to attend. 


Philbert


----------



## Woodsman_26

Got a new work truck. It should be alot more efficient at hauling since I built this removable firewood box for it.


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Do not throw it into the owb! If it overheats it will never take seasoning again.
> 
> Best advice is to get a yellow can of oven cleaner. Spray it with the oven cleaner and throw it in the garbage bag for a couple days. Then scrub it real good with steel wool, wash with soap and water and dry it immediately on the stove. Wipe it down with your choice of oil and season at 450 for an hour.


Yea I'll try that I was afraid of the OWB I've seen it eat nails from a skid. I've used it to dispose of Dead birds and a racoon the dog got. Not to mention what it did to 2 old hard drives we had. I got the griddle at a tag sale so when i was scrubbing it I could see letters trying to come up. They did and it was "made in China" oh well.


Philbert said:


> Can you sand through this layer?
> 
> Philbert


I was thinking that or sandblasting never knew it changed it altogether.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> Just scrounged 2pk of chains off ebay for 1.25$ plus 10$ shipping.View attachment 964880


Nice! Always cool to find a deal.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Lye is sodium hydroxide, and will be cleaned off with water, like many other harsh detergents. There is even food grade lye (!) used in the preservation and preparation of things that people eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scandinavians’ Strange Holiday Lutefisk Tradition
> 
> 
> People in the Old Country won’t touch the stuff, but immigrants to the American Midwest have celebrated it for generations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithsonianmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Todays lye is sodium hydroxide, commonly called caustic soda and is made from a salt. Take a engine block to a machine shop and have it vatted and caustic soda is whats used to clean it. Traditional lye was made from wood ash and was potassium hydroxide. And yes, it is used, I presume both types, in the preservation and preparing of food.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> No, if cast iron is heated too hot it will get what’s called “red scale” and will never hold seasoning again. I don’t know what temp that is, but it’s definitely a risk if put into a fire.
> 
> This is a common problem when people recover skillets that went through a house fire…50/50 chance of them being salvageable.


This happend to my last stove . The cast iron around the cat all turned to red crumbling powder. Noticed it cleaning out ash and the cat was in the firebox.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> We had snow on the ground here since Jan 1, then last week it started to melt down is spots, then is snowed again and it was 10*F and very windy this morning ... and I have Robins in the backyard ... with temps in the teens and complete snow cover!
> 
> I don't know what is going on! Maybe they got used to the prior warmer years?


We've had at least one robin pretty much all winter. And they've stuck around occasionally in past winters. Our share of cold and snow as well.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> Traditional lye was made from wood ash



I did that once, when I was down in my rust removal rabbit hole. I believe that oak ashes were preferred (?). But I just took a few scoops from our fireplace insert, mixed it with a random amount of water, and dropped in a greasy chain. 

An oil slick formed at the top, but it did not get the chain as clean as the commercial degreaser. I have no idea what the ph or effective concentration of my solution was: just ‘proof of concept’ experimentation. 

I also bought a container of ‘Pure Lye’ from the drain cleaning aisle of a local home center. Hard to dissolve the flakes in room temperature water. 

Never tried the old ‘Red Devil’ lye that used to be sold at hardware stores. 

I spoke to a chemist at ZEP, via their 1-800 consumer help line, and he convinced me that the commercial degreasers are a better choice for chains, because they contain a variety of cleaners, surfactants, etc., for different types of dirt. And they are reasonably affordable. I still prefer the ones that list ‘sodium hydroxide’ on the label. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

“In Soap Making: Lye is mixed with water to create a lye solution. Lye solution, when mixed with fats and oils, will cause a chemical reaction called saponification (fancy for soap). The result of saponification is beautiful handmade soap. 

Food uses of sodium hydroxide include washing or chemical peeling of fruits and vegetables, chocolate and cocoa processing, caramel coloring production, poultry scalding, soft drink processing, and thickening ice cream. Olives are often soaked in sodium hydroxide for softening; Pretzels and German lye rolls are glazed with a sodium hydroxide solution before baking to make them crisp.“

Philbert


----------



## calamari

I give up. I know once I find out what OWB means I'll slap my head for being stupid but the internet gives "Over the Waist Band" a type of gun holster and "Old White Bastard" meaning me I guess as the best meanings. So what is it.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> For those who haven't had lutefisk (which I am assuming is most of you), it is actually quite tasty! You can dip it in drawn butter or cover it with cream sauce.
> 
> Stinks the whole building to high hell when it is being cooked and that is enough to turn many folks off. You just about have to plug your nose.
> 
> Out local lutefisk feed (properly pronounced lute-fisk, not luda-fisk) has been cancelled due to covid for the past two winters but I will definitely go when they reopen. They also offer Swedish meatballs and many other Scandinavian foods.


I lived in a Norwegian community for a couple years. I know what it is, I've ate it, and it would take an act of congress to get me to endorse it!


----------



## Lionsfan

calamari said:


> I give up. I know once I find out what OWB means I'll slap my head for being stupid but the internet gives "Over the Waist Band" a type of gun holster and "Old White Bastard" meaning me I guess as the best meanings. So what is it.


Outdoor Wood Boiler


----------



## Brufab

calamari said:


> I give up. I know once I find out what OWB means I'll slap my head for being stupid but the internet gives "Over the Waist Band" a type of gun holster and "Old White Bastard" meaning me I guess as the best meanings. So what is it.


I believe its outside/outdoor wood burner. @H-Ranch will know. I was just messing with the only white birch.


----------



## Brufab

Well lionsfan answered it. I forgot they were boilers.


----------



## old CB

sundance said:


> We've had at least one robin pretty much all winter. And they've stuck around occasionally in past winters. Our share of cold and snow as well.


Here in Rocky Mtn Colorado a winter resident robin is not unusual. Had one show up last week on our deck despite much snow and occasional single digit or less temps. Of course we also get much sun & unfrozen days too. Today we hit 60* for a bit. That and sun reflected off the weekend's 10" snow makes for about the best you can get in mid-February. Not too shabby.


----------



## Cody

svk said:


> For those who haven't had lutefisk (which I am assuming is most of you), it is actually quite tasty! You can dip it in drawn butter or cover it with cream sauce.
> 
> Stinks the whole building to high hell when it is being cooked and that is enough to turn many folks off. You just about have to plug your nose.
> 
> Out local lutefisk feed (properly pronounced lute-fisk, not luda-fisk) has been cancelled due to covid for the past two winters but I will definitely go when they reopen. They also offer Swedish meatballs and many other Scandinavian foods.



My mother grew up in Burnsville and we used to make lefse, rosettes, and krumkaka every christmas. I realize those last two are probably spelled wrong. We still have lefse but seems her and her mother always bring up lutefisk and I've heard them say exactly what you said. Maybe some day I'll try it, until then I'll continue to pile in the lefse.



Brufab said:


> Well lionsfan answered it. I forgot they were boilers.


Burner is probably correct too as there are "air stoves" out there.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Well lionsfan answered it. I forgot they were boilers.


I usually explain mine as an outdoor wood burner to those who ask. Boiler makes people think of a pressurized system and most OWB's are open to the atmosphere. Boiler may be the more commonly accepted definition though. Generally heating water to heat a building through a few different options of heat exchangers. 

There are a few systems that heat air to heat the building that I would call an outdoor wood furnace. They may also grouped as OWB's.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> I did that once, when I was down in my rust removal rabbit hole. I believe that oak ashes were preferred (?). But I just took a few scoops from our fireplace insert, mixed it with a random amount of water, and dropped in a greasy chain.
> 
> An oil slick formed at the top, but it did not get the chain as clean as the commercial degreaser. I have no idea what the ph or effective concentration of my solution was: just ‘proof of concept’ experimentation.
> 
> I also bought a container of ‘Pure Lye’ from the drain cleaning aisle of a local home center. Hard to dissolve the flakes in room temperature water.
> 
> Never tried the old ‘Red Devil’ lye that used to be sold at hardware stores.
> 
> I spoke to a chemist at ZEP, via their 1-800 consumer help line, and he convinced me that the commercial degreasers are a better choice for chains, because they contain a variety of cleaners, surfactants, etc., for different types of dirt. And they are reasonably affordable. I still prefer the ones that list ‘sodium hydroxide’ on the label.
> 
> Philbert


I bought a gallon of evaporust at Tractor Supply. Poured it in a plastic bucket and I think I threw every rusty piece of metal I could find in it. It's about $30 a gal, but You can just keep reusing it and it works very well. If its oily it is best to degrease first. I actually have a very rusty cast iron stew pot I poured it in, along with a bunch of old tools, and it did remove the scaley rust, but it also turned the pot black. I don't know what's in evaporust.


----------



## GrizG

muddstopper said:


> I bought a gallon of evaporust at Tractor Supply. Poured it in a plastic bucket and I think I threw every rusty piece of metal I could find in it. It's about $30 a gal, but You can just keep reusing it and it works very well. If its oily it is best to degrease first. I actually have a very rusty cast iron stew pot I poured it in, along with a bunch of old tools, and it did remove the scaley rust, but it also turned the pot black. I don't know what's in evaporust.


I've been using electrolysis to remove rust... I bought a cheap, dumb, power supply on Amazon; use a plastic waste paper basket for a container; opened up and flattened cans for sacrificial anodes; Arm & Hammer washing soda dissolved in water for the electrolyte. It works very well in that it only removes the rust and not the sound metal and it is self limiting (i.e., when the rust is gone the process stops). In some cases the rust may be under paint, chrome, nickel, etc., and those finishes will be removed with the rust. I use a brass or steel brush and water to card off the loose material when it's done. Then I spray the item with WD-40 to displace the water and keep surface rust from forming. 

Some sources recommend a battery charger for the power supply. However, I found that the newer "smart" chargers shut themselves off and the process fails. 

The process is also scalable. If you want to remove the rust from something like a large bandsaw table (3' x 3') you can use a plastic kiddie pool for the container.


----------



## svk

The guys who are really big into cast iron restoration all use electrolysis tanks. It’s much better as it removes everything in one shot versus having to do one soak for crud and then a separate one for rust. And especially if you have cast-iron that isn’t smooth, it can be a real pain to scrub the rust off.


----------



## abbott295

In other lye news, corn is cooked with wood ash to loosen and remove the hulls. It is then called "nixtamal" which is then ground and use to make tortillas.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> It’s a balmy -4 here. Sure beats the -35 to -40 we had yesterday.





abbott295 said:


> In other lye news, corn is cooked with wood ash to loosen and remove the hulls. It is then called "nixtamal" which is then ground and use to make tortillas.


It was also a common practice to boil your traps in a pot with water and Red Devil lye to remove the old dye and wax and rust and whatnot to clean them up before fresh dye and wax.


----------



## rarefish383

GrizG said:


> I've been using electrolysis to remove rust... I bought a cheap, dumb, power supply on Amazon; use a plastic waste paper basket for a container; opened up and flattened cans for sacrificial anodes; Arm & Hammer washing soda dissolved in water for the electrolyte. It works very well in that it only removes the rust and not the sound metal and it is self limiting (i.e., when the rust is gone the process stops). In some cases the rust may be under paint, chrome, nickel, etc., and those finishes will be removed with the rust. I use a brass or steel brush and water to card off the loose material when it's done. Then I spray the item with WD-40 to displace the water and keep surface rust from forming.
> 
> Some sources recommend a battery charger for the power supply. However, I found that the newer "smart" chargers shut themselves off and the process fails.
> 
> The process is also scalable. If you want to remove the rust from something like a large bandsaw table (3' x 3') you can use a plastic kiddie pool for the container.


I’ve seen set ups with old train transformers. I’ve also seen guys in the Model T and A clubs use molasses. You have to get the kind at a feed store with sulfur in it. Not grocery store eating kind. Check it out on YouTube. A piece of cast iron comes out looking like it just came out of the mold. I used evoporust on some of my old axes. It only turned the hardened part black?


----------



## djg james

I've got some of my Dad's layout tools and hammers that I want to clean the rust off. I was going to use Evaporust since I have it. What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking).


----------



## MustangMike

I like to use Fluid Film to prevent rust, but that would make your "transfer" problem worse.

I guess if not working with wood you eat off of Silicon would be a good choice.


----------



## Brufab

Thinking just take a couple mins to clean the tools before use after a preventative measure to curb rust was applied


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> I've got some of my Dad's layout tools and hammers that I want to clean the rust off. I was going to use Evaporust since I have it. What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking).


I've used WD-40 on my fine woodworking tools for decades with no ill effects. I spray the tools and then wipe them off to remove the excess. For "smooth" tools like try squares and back saws I spray a shop rag or paper towel and wipe the tool down. I avoid spraying wooden handles on tools (e.g., hand plane totes, spoke shave handles). Like with wax on hand plane soles, the WD-40 tends to wipe off the tool early in the stock prep and any initial contamination to the wood is removed via planing, scraping and/or sanding. I also wipe down the tables of my stationary tools and tailed hand tools. The cast iron tables receive a coat of paste wax also to aid in moving stock and to add some protection.


----------



## GenXer

Not sure if you can get it in the US, but I use stuff called ship 2 shore.
Rust protection and dielectric spray


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I've got some of my Dad's layout tools and hammers that I want to clean the rust off. I was going to use Evaporust since I have it. What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking).


I've used either just WD-40 or rub with a rag dipped in motor oil. 

Also-for those using vinegar soaks, etc it is important to rinse and dry the iron/metal over heat then IMMEDIATELY apply rust preventative. The iron will otherwise flash rust before your eyes.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking)


Would any type of wax be acceptable? Otherwise, consider keeping them in a heated cabinet, storing with desiccant, or get some of that fancy, anti-corrosion paper that they ship those tools in. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I've got some of my Dad's layout tools and hammers that I want to clean the rust off. I was going to use Evaporust since I have it. What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking).


Linseed oil or just mineral oil . Not boiled linseed that has petroleum byproducts to speed drying


----------



## SS396driver

Tree guys were on my road marking ash takedowns talked to the super actually he approached me when I was tapping the maple tree out front as he makes syrup too. Said the will be around all next week and he would have the guys drop the trees in long length so I just have to chain them up to my FEL . Looks like they marked 10 or so .


----------



## SS396driver

I also fixed my adze widened the spline and added a little over 2 inches to the length. Fits my hand much better now got carried away with the detailing it like I would a knife


----------



## SS396driver

Been a good day one tree is dripping into the bucket already and I found this on the side of the road . Looks like the bar used to tighten heavy ratchet straps on a tractor trailer . I’m going to add a hook and make a pickaroon


----------



## JustJeff

Not to derail the scrounging thread from cast iron to guns, but gun oil is a great choice over WD-40 for keeping old tools clean and rust prevention. It won't evaporate and gives the wood parts a nice shine. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

I was gonna post a bunch of great new wheelbarrow load pictures but then I noticed that @Cowboy254 is almost caught up so I'll try not to make too many more pages for him to read when he wakes up.


----------



## H-Ranch

So try not to post too much guys.


----------



## H-Ranch

Welcome back cowboy254!


----------



## H-Ranch

OK, hurry up and post cowboy254.


----------



## H-Ranch

Whenever you're ready.


----------



## farmer steve

Sorry @H-Ranch. Scrounged a bunch of dead oaks and a few ash the last 2 days from the neighbor. Got some split. More to haul in the morning. HURRY @Cowboy254.


----------



## muddstopper

abbott295 said:


> In other lye news, corn is cooked with wood ash to loosen and remove the hulls. It is then called "nixtamal" which is then ground and use to make tortillas.


We call it Hominy, except we dont grind the hominy, we rinse and fry it in pork fat and eat it whole.


----------



## muddstopper

GrizG said:


> I've used WD-40 on my fine woodworking tools for decades with no ill effects. I spray the tools and then wipe them off to remove the excess. For "smooth" tools like try squares and back saws I spray a shop rag or paper towel and wipe the tool down. I avoid spraying wooden handles on tools (e.g., hand plane totes, spoke shave handles). Like with wax on hand plane soles, the WD-40 tends to wipe off the tool early in the stock prep and any initial contamination to the wood is removed via planing, scraping and/or sanding. I also wipe down the tables of my stationary tools and tailed hand tools. The cast iron tables receive a coat of paste wax also to aid in moving stock and to add some protection.


I like the CRC 3-36 for protection. It sprays on , evaporates and leaves a waxy coating on the metal. I use wd40 to wipe down and clean, but if there is any danger in it rusting, it gets the crc. I use it on my milling table and lathe as those machines dont get used much. I was looking at my milling table today and its been over a year since I have even turned it on and its still rust free.


----------



## Cowboy254

Phew, I made it. I was reading so fast back there that I pulled a hamstring. Then I'd wake up in the morning and see that you jerks had put on another 10 pages and I'd be even further back than I was before. I've read every page of this thread and I wasn't going to cheat and skip ahead. Anyway, got there in the end. 

I must admit that with the range of topics discussed recently, I did get a bit lost at times. Since we're in the process of a home renovation, I took on board the information re. the carpet matching the drapes so that was good. I wasn't sure what to make of the narrow landing strips but then of course the discussion about aircraft cleared that up for me. But when it got onto the topic of large chests I was right at home because we all need a good storage vessel for our chainsaw gear. As always, the scrounging thread is a treasure trove of information!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> Phew, I made it. I was reading so fast back there that I pulled a hamstring. Then I'd wake up in the morning and see that you jerks had put on another 10 pages and I'd be even further back than I was before. I've read every page of this thread and I wasn't going to cheat and skip ahead. Anyway, got there in the end.
> 
> I must admit that with the range of topics discussed recently, I did get a bit lost at times. Since we're in the process of a home renovation, I took on board the information re. the carpet matching the drapes so that was good. I wasn't sure what to make of the narrow landing strips but then of course the discussion about aircraft cleared that up for me. But when it got onto the topic of large chests I was right at home because we all need a good storage vessel for our chainsaw gear. As always, the scrounging thread is a treasure trove of information!



Here, these might help.

Oops! This one doesn’t have any drapes.


----------



## Brufab

@H-Ranch I could use a wheelbarrow pic pick me up the parts saw I picked up is missing more parts than anticipated so a rough day on the bench


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> @H-Ranch I could use a wheelbarrow pic pick me up the parts saw I picked up is missing more parts than anticipated so a rough day on the bench


Ya where are the wheelbarrow pics???? I won’t be able to sleep!!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Maybe this will hold you over.

Start at 3:03.


----------



## unclemoustache

I’m rather behind on my milling. 

And three more huge logs have been added since this was taken.

And there are three smaller ones not in the pic. 

AND there’s a pile much larger than this of mostly oak that’s waiting.

All of the falloff will be firewood, unless my buddy Jonathan wants to keep some nice sections for wall coverings. He wants to cover the entire inside of a small chapel with these.


----------



## farmer steve

Nice dry oak and ash headed for my customers woodstove. He's 80 so not as full as a @H-Ranch load.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

Question for you firewood scroungers. I'm always on the hunt for recently cut down trees to add to my wood pile. I keep one pile for seasoning and then another covered that I've split..I live in Florida so we get a lot of rain, in the past I'd taken to keeping the rounds I was seasoning covered up, but stopped doing that a couple years ago and noticed that some of the "seasoned" logs had started to rot..I'm guessing I should start covering again..my main question is how long should you typically wait before you split a log? I don't have a splitter, so it's being done manually and some of this recently cut oak is damn near impossible to bust through..thanks.


----------



## LondonNeil

I find most wood splits easily when green and some a tougher dry, but it isn't always the case. Split wood will dry get faster and stack of in less space (.....12 page argument coming now after that comment!)


----------



## Brufab

I agree with London Neil. But some wood doesnt split the greatest when green if not using a mechanical splitter.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

LondonNeil said:


> I find most wood splits easily when green and some a tougher dry, but it isn't always the case. Split wood will dry get faster and stack of in less space (.....12 page argument coming now after that comment!)


Hah..appreciate the input..people will argue about anything..Guess it's in our nature..The oak I've been getting has been a b**ch to split, no trouble with the maple or birch..


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> I've got some of my Dad's layout tools and hammers that I want to clean the rust off. I was going to use Evaporust since I have it. What would you use to keep the rust from coming back? WD-40? I'm afraid to use that because of transfer to the wood (woodworking).


I'd rinse it lots in cold water and then dry and put a good coat of paste wax on it.


----------



## Brufab

Red oak that was cut in march/april and split shortly after the tree was alive just not any leaves yet because it was march/April


----------



## Brufab

Yea dry maple with no knots splits easily. I hand split 2 cord of mixed hardwoods oak ash maple popple birch, wood was a couple years old oak and popple was the worst maple ash birch was super easy.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

Brufab said:


> Red oak that was cut in march/april and split shortly after the tree was alive just not any leaves yet because it was march/April



I need one of those...considered renting one..


----------



## rarefish383

jermil01 said:


> Hah..appreciate the input..people will argue about anything..Guess it's in our nature..The oak I've been getting has been a b**ch to split, no trouble with the maple or birch..


It's also because there are so many types of Oak. The Southern Live Oaks I've heard are a beech to split. Partially because they can grow well near the shore and are constantly wind twisted. The past two days I split two nice size, 24", Red Oaks for my neighbors dad. Grew straight and tall in the woods, no limbs for 50 feet. His tree guy gave him a break to leave the wood. He had them all cut and setting on end, about 16" long. First thing I did was walk around all the ones too big to lift and quartered them with my Fiskers. Three four pops and they were in half, then one pop and the halves were in quarters. The stump cuts and the few with limbs I noodled so I could put them on the splitter. If I was 20 years younger I would have done it all with the ax and made less money. $20 bucks an hour friend price. As it was I had to drive 20 miles round trip to take the splitter over, come home and do it again with the trailer and JD. Then repeat coming home.


----------



## rarefish383

jermil01 said:


> I need one of those...considered renting one..


This is how I did it before I sold my small trailer.


----------



## svk

jermil01 said:


> Question for you firewood scroungers. I'm always on the hunt for recently cut down trees to add to my wood pile. I keep one pile for seasoning and then another covered that I've split..I live in Florida so we get a lot of rain, in the past I'd taken to keeping the rounds I was seasoning covered up, but stopped doing that a couple years ago and noticed that some of the "seasoned" logs had started to rot..I'm guessing I should start covering again..my main question is how long should you typically wait before you split a log? I don't have a splitter, so it's being done manually and some of this recently cut oak is damn near impossible to bust through..thanks.


My best advice would be to split (or noodle then split) that stuff and get it off the ground and cover the top only.


----------



## Brufab

jermil01 said:


> I need one of those...considered renting one..


It was the county line one from tsc splits vertical and horizontal


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> It was the county line one from tsc splits vertical and horizontal


----------



## Dudders

I always try to split as soon as possible. I've only found it gets tougher as it dries, whatever the wood, but there may be some I don't know of that split easier when dry? I can't see your oak getting any easier to split if you leave it!


----------



## JAXJEREMY

Brufab said:


> Yea dry maple with no knots splits easily. I hand split 2 cord of mixed hardwoods oak ash maple popple birch, wood was a couple years old oak and popple was the worst maple ash birch was super easy





svk said:


> My best advice would be to split (or noodle then split) that stuff and get it off the ground and cover the top only





svk said:


> My best advice would be to split (or noodle then split) that stuff and get it off the ground and cover the top only.


when you said noodling I thought you meant fishing for channel cats with your hand..never heard the term used in wood cutting before..learn something new every day.


----------



## MustangMike

It is best (to dry the wood w/o rot) to split as soon as possible, even though it is often harder to split it when wet. (Cold and dry splits easiest).

Cover only the top (not the sides) with an air gap if possible, and as FS said, keep it off the ground (it can absorb water from the ground).

Red and Silver Maple are usually easy to split, Sugar and Norway Maple can get pretty tough to split.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jermil01 said:


> when you said noodling I thought you meant fishing for channel cats with your hand..never heard the term used in wood cutting before..



Yeah, it’s a secret code here on this forum. I haven’t heard it anywhere else.


----------



## LondonNeil

Tree location has more affect on splitability than type, the lone tree in an exposed position won't split like a middle of the forest tree.

I expected the stacks in less space comment to cause the argument... I'm surprised!


----------



## SS396driver

Took a couple of months but the new radiator for my Chevelle showed up today last corespondent was it may ship the 26th of February and if I wanted to I could cancel the order with a full refund . I’m sure it because the rad is now $250 more .
Dewitt HP 2 row with 1.25 inch tubes good for up to 700 horse. Dual Spal fans


----------



## SS396driver

Also used some firewood to make a router plane . Just need to tig a SS nut to put the cinch bolt in


----------



## calamari

Lionsfan said:


> Outdoor Wood Boiler


Congratulations for being the first to give me an answer that made me slap my forehead. Sounds like it would take big wood and burn awhile before you had to feed it.


----------



## calamari

SS396driver said:


> Took a couple of months but the new radiator for my Chevelle showed up today last corespondent was it may ship the 26th of February and if I wanted to I could cancel the order with a full refund . I’m sure it because the rad is now $250 more .
> Dewitt HP 2 row with 1.25 inch tubes good for up to 700 horse. Dual Spal fans View attachment 965537
> View attachment 965538


I've seen guys on TV shows, and done it myself, while I was installing a radiator or working close to it, bend the fins over. It never occurred to me to put a sheet of cardboard over both sides of the radiator and hold them in place with masking tape. Stops all but the most gross damage and when you complete the installation and remove them it looks marvelous. Another forehead slapper for me it's so obvious.
I had a 66 Chevy II Nova SS with the L=79 options 327 cu in 350 hp engine. I raced you guys with the Chevelles and 396s all the time and would always be caught about midway in the race. When I put Rochester fuel injection from a Corvette on it, it took them a little longer but when we were supposed to have the same horsepower and my car was significantly lighter, I think the factory lied about the power that 396 made. More like 400 plus.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Tree location has more affect on splitability than type, the lone tree in an exposed position won't split like a middle of the forest tree.
> 
> I expected the stacks in less space comment to cause the argument... I'm surprised!


It's been pretty well argued to death over the years.


----------



## bob kern

turnkey4099 said:


> It's been pretty well argued to death over the years.


Sometime when someone is bored we should do a scientific experiment! Make a 4x8 frame , stuff it with rounds then split them and put em back in the frame! Problem is I haven’t been bored since high school! Lol


----------



## 501Maico

Last summer I got a load of live 24" dia. red oak that was cut the previous day. It was so heavy that I couldn't move it so I tried to split it smaller with wedges. Water was shooting out and the wedge got so deep that I had to stop or I couldn't remove it.
As a side note I didn't have a place to store it at the time, so I finally found a use for the 20' house support "I" beam left over from the row of houses that has been sitting in my woods for 40 years. 
At the moment I'm quartering it with wedges and splitting the quarters with my electric torpedo launcher (splitter). It's splitting pretty easy but I'm fighting with strings on just about every split. I have 3 rounds left to split and 2 need to be sawed because of dual trunks. There is also some dead glass hard ash mixed in the row that I recently burned because I ran out of split wood.


----------



## bob kern

501Maico said:


> Last summer I got a load of live 24" dia. red oak that was cut the previous day. It was so heavy that I couldn't move it so I tried to split it smaller with wedges. Water was shooting out and the wedge got so deep that I had to stop or I couldn't remove it.
> As a side note I didn't have a place to store it at the time, so I finally found a use for the 20' house support "I" beam left over from the row of houses that has been sitting in my woods for 40 years.
> At the moment I'm quartering it with wedges and splitting the quarters with my electric torpedo launcher (splitter). It's splitting pretty easy but I'm fighting with strings on just about every split. I have 3 rounds left to split and 2 need to be sawed because of dual trunks. There is also some dead glass hard ash mixed in the row that I recently burned because I ran out of split wood.
> 
> View attachment 965659
> View attachment 965660
> View attachment 965661
> View attachment 965662
> View attachment 965663


I finally started keeping a hatchet with my splitter for the stringy stuff. Hackberry etc.


----------



## 501Maico

bob kern said:


> I finally started keeping a hatchet with my splitter for the stringy stuff. Hackberry etc.


I tried a hatchet first but the strings were all the way to the bottom and the head would get stuck and not reach them. This is when I was quartering with wedges. I got the 6' digging bar out to pry the quarters apart, and thought about using the wide chisel end of the bar to take care of the strings at the bottom. The bar is heavy and I just had to lift and drop the bar which worked well. When using the electric, I was able to pull them apart by hand. I don't recall any strings on previous large diameter red oaks I split.


----------



## SS396driver

calamari said:


> I've seen guys on TV shows, and done it myself, while I was installing a radiator or working close to it, bend the fins over. It never occurred to me to put a sheet of cardboard over both sides of the radiator and hold them in place with masking tape. Stops all but the most gross damage and when you complete the installation and remove them it looks marvelous. Another forehead slapper for me it's so obvious.
> I had a 66 Chevy II Nova SS with the L=79 options 327 cu in 350 hp engine. I raced you guys with the Chevelles and 396s all the time and would always be caught about midway in the race. When I put Rochester fuel injection from a Corvette on it, it took them a little longer but when we were supposed to have the same horsepower and my car was significantly lighter, I think the factory lied about the power that 396 made. More like 400 plus.


Yes they all fudged the numbers for their highest performance cars . My 496 dyno'd at 540 and had some fuel starvation . Threw a 770 Holley on it and the air fuel leveled out nicely . Didnt record the hp on the last dyno run but it was over 560 at the crank .


----------



## MustangMike

They lied about HP for insurance purposes, and to be more competitive at the track in the classifications!

Don't know what your top RPM is, but it seems to me that an engine that large could use more carb.

I liked the 800 double pumper Holley on the 390 and an 850 on the 427. Both went to 6,800 RPM.


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak and Black Birch, etc are often very stringy. The X-27 takes care of it fairly well, sometimes going in from the side to cut the fibers.


----------



## farmer steve

501Maico said:


> Last summer I got a load of live 24" dia. red oak that was cut the previous day. It was so heavy that I couldn't move it so I tried to split it smaller with wedges. Water was shooting out and the wedge got so deep that I had to stop or I couldn't remove it.
> As a side note I didn't have a place to store it at the time, so I finally found a use for the 20' house support "I" beam left over from the row of houses that has been sitting in my woods for 40 years.
> At the moment I'm quartering it with wedges and splitting the quarters with my electric torpedo launcher (splitter). It's splitting pretty easy but I'm fighting with strings on just about every split. I have 3 rounds left to split and 2 need to be sawed because of dual trunks. There is also some dead glass hard ash mixed in the row that I recently burned because I ran out of split wood.
> 
> View attachment 965659
> View attachment 965660
> View attachment 965661
> View attachment 965662
> View attachment 965663
> View attachment 965664


Big rounds like that are noodling size. It will also help with drying until you get to splitting.


----------



## Woodsman_26

Woodsman_26 said:


> Got a new work truck. It should be alot more efficient at hauling since I built this removable firewood box for it.


----------



## Woodsman_26

Before I built my firewood box.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> They lied about HP for insurance purposes, and to be more competitive at the track in the classifications!
> 
> Don't know what your top RPM is, but it seems to me that an engine that large could use more carb.
> 
> I liked the 800 double pumper Holley on the 390 and an 850 on the 427. Both went to 6,800 RPM.


Under 5500 rpm’s is where the power is in this motor .


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak and Black Birch, etc are often very stringy. The X-27 takes care of it fairly well, sometimes going in from the side to cut the fibers.


I have put a block on the dead end of the splitter with a gap in it for the wedge to go in at the end of its travel. It lets the wedge go past the end of the log finishing off stringy stuff.


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> Under 5500 rpm’s is where the power is in this motor .


Nice and torquey!!!


----------



## Lee192233

Holy ****! This thread has been dead for over 12 hours!


----------



## Dudders

Some years ago, a 'friendly' tree surgeon dropped me off a tipper-load of logs from some kind of conifer he'd just brought down. Very pleased, coz I thought it was Leylandii, which is my all-time favourite burning wood, on account of the beautiful smell when it's burning, even though it's pretty lightweight stuff and doesn't last long. When that's in the stove, I have to lift the lid from time to time, just to let a little smoke into the room - love it!
The time came to split it, up to 24" dia. rounds. I worked up quite a sweat with the trusty splitting axe but couldn't get even a sliver off it. The axe just sank in a half-inch. Tried every which way, even cutting the rounds down to just 6" thick, no chance. All had to be loaded up and chucked on the next bonfire. That was some gift.


----------



## Dudders

Crazy high winds in England today. Just been standing (on the upwind side!) beside an old yew tree that's dying back. Weird sensation as the roots lifted me up several inches, every time there was a big gust. Trees and branches are coming down everywhere -


Guess you'd call that 'firewood'?

Wind gusted up to 122mph in the South this morning. Look at this idiot taking his child for a walk on the sea-wall:


----------



## Dudders

Been for a walk around today to assess the wind damage. Got some clearing up to do. Like this:




Never known what it is - the leaves are large oak-leaf shape, but the bark is pretty smooth. Completely rotten at the foot, as can be seen. Fungal attack has turned it all into a sponge.

This oak was riven in a big storm in October 1987. Still standing 35 years later, and even today's high winds have only managed to pull a high branch off it.


----------



## Cricket

Brufab said:


> Yea dry maple with no knots splits easily. I hand split 2 cord of mixed hardwoods oak ash maple popple birch, wood was a couple years old oak and popple was the worst maple ash birch was super easy.


So I'm a five foot tall, kinda crippled up old lady, living alone in a somewhat dubious area - looking a little badass occasionally never hurts. I do as much target practice in that back yard to that end, as to being a better shot. I also for a long time kept some clear straight maple (from one that came down on my roof) next to my splitting block, for doing a "one whack does it" split when the occasional weird passerby wanders in.


----------



## Brufab

Yea the clear maple does split easily. Good thinking on the display of being a [email protected] Never hurts to let others know that


----------



## svk

0 degrees and extreme winds here today. Glad I’ll be inside this weekend.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> 0 degrees and extreme winds here today. Glad I’ll be inside this weekend.


Not quite that cold here but pretty gusty overnight. @James Miller took this pic by his house this morning. I found 3 more ash trees that went over but to wet/muddy to get them. Anyone else not getting alerts to this thread?


----------



## svk

Yikes!

BTW alerts seem to be working over here.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Yikes!
> 
> BTW alerts seem to be working over here.


I got the alert you replied but didn't get the 8 or 9 previous to when I posted. I go to new posts and that's the only way I see activity here.  I double checked and stihl am watching this thread. Stay warm up there Steve. you found something to keep you warm.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Not quite that cold here but pretty gusty overnight. @James Miller took this pic by his house this morning. I found 3 more ash trees that went over but to wet/muddy to get them. Anyone else not getting alerts to this thread?
> View attachment 966102


I saw others blown nearly over also. Oddly all the trees in the areas I cut regularly survived. So I took the 2095 to a stumping job just to run a saw.
then noodled it up for easy splitting when I get back there.
This red head can drink. That's a full tank to stump that ash and get it noodled. Should be able to start leaning it out after another tank or so.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> I saw others blown nearly over also. Oddly all the trees in the areas I cut regularly survived. So I took the 2095 to a stumping job just to run a saw.View attachment 966104
> then noodled it up for easy splitting when I get back there.View attachment 966105
> This red head can drink. That's a full tank to stump that ash and get it noodled. Should be able to start leaning it out after another tank or so.


I looked it up. That saw holds all but a quart.


----------



## Philbert

Well, this showed up from a neighbor today. Heck, the bucket alone must be worth $1!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> I looked it up. That saw holds all but a quart.


All I know is I'm gona need a 2 gallon can if that saw sees alot of use. Thinking about picking up a 7310 echo since I gave the dolmar back to my cousin. Should handle out to a 28 well and get much better mileage lol


----------



## SS396driver

Started getting the ash the power company is clearing away on my street


----------



## LondonNeil

Dudders said:


> Crazy high winds in England today. Just been standing (on the upwind side!) beside an old yew tree that's dying back. Weird sensation as the roots lifted me up several inches, every time there was a big gust. Trees and branches are coming down everywhere -
> View attachment 965952
> 
> Guess you'd call that 'firewood'?
> 
> Wind gusted up to 122mph in the South this morning. Look at this idiot taking his child for a walk on the sea-wall:
> View attachment 965953


Yes a fair few trees down around my bit of South London. I need to text my friendly tree guys


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I saw others blown nearly over also. Oddly all the trees in the areas I cut regularly survived. So I took the 2095 to a stumping job just to run a saw.View attachment 966104
> then noodled it up for easy splitting when I get back there.View attachment 966105
> This red head can drink. That's a full tank to stump that ash and get it noodled. Should be able to start leaning it out after another tank or so.


Nice to see you back. That 1050 you told me needed a bigger bar? now has a 45" on it.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> Nice to see you back. That 1050 you told me needed a bigger bar? now has a 45" on it.


I've still got the little 150 and a 360 on the shelf. Some day I'll find time to bring them back to life.


----------



## calamari

Dudders said:


> Been for a walk around today to assess the wind damage. Got some clearing up to do. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 966010
> View attachment 966013
> 
> Never known what it is - the leaves are large oak-leaf shape, but the bark is pretty smooth. Completely rotten at the foot, as can be seen. Fungal attack has turned it all into a sponge.
> 
> This oak was riven in a big storm in October 1987. Still standing 35 years later, and even today's high winds have only managed to pull a high branch off it.
> View attachment 966016


There's a golf course in Sacramento that in addition to having quite an assortment of clubs stuck up in the many trees on the course (I've seen those), has a tree that had a crotch where golf balls came to rest. The limbs were of the right size and angle so that when the wind blows they move back and forth and the golf balls are slowly splitting the tree. I haven't seen the tree but the source is very credible and without the sort of personality to make up anything as odd as this.


----------



## Ryan A

farmer steve said:


> Not quite that cold here but pretty gusty overnight. @James Miller took this pic by his house this morning. I found 3 more ash trees that went over but to wet/muddy to get them. Anyone else not getting alerts to this thread?


Wicked winds over here Thursday night into Friday here in Delaware and Philadelphia Counties. We didn’t have power when I first got to school this morning. Ton a trees and wires down.50mph+ winds over night.


----------



## Brufab

Ryan A said:


> Wicked winds over here Thursday night into Friday here in Delaware and Philadelphia Counties. We didn’t have power when I first got to school this morning. Ton a trees and wires down.50mph+ winds over night.


Same here in michigan. But most 90% of the ash has been blown down already since the eab wrecked there havoc long ago. Still a few standing but not for long.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> All I know is I'm gona need a 2 gallon can if that saw sees alot of use. Thinking about picking up a 7310 echo since I gave the dolmar back to my cousin. Should handle out to a 28 well and get much better mileage lol


My 620p handles a 28” Stihl bar with an adapter no problem. Modified carb and muffler. I’m sure a 7310 would have no issues running a bar that long. Only photo I have at the moment noodling up some hard ash


----------



## Brufab

I think 32 and 36 it will run on the 7310. I was looking at them aswell.


----------



## MustangMike

Good to see you posting again James, it has been a while!


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> My 620p handles a 28” Stihl bar with an adapter no problem. Modified carb and muffler. I’m sure a 7310 would have no issues running a bar that long. Only photo I have at the moment noodling up some hard ashView attachment 966191



My ported 590 has been putting in some work lately. I'm sure it would pull a 28 if I needed to. But anything over a 20 I'd just grab the 7910 dolmar. I gave the dolmar back to my cousin so I've been looking at the 7310s to take its place.


----------



## James Miller

Brufab said:


> I think 32 and 36 it will run on the 7310. I was looking at them aswell.


I feel the same here as I do about putting a 28 on the 590. I'll run 32 and 36 on the 2095 If the need arises. Nice thing with the 7310 is echo went to large mount husky bar pattern so I could run the bigger bars on it if I had to. Just prefer to go to a bigger saw then push the limits of a smaller one.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> Good to see you posting again James, it has been a while!


It's been a little while. I'm still working on the square filing thing. I decided the 590 will run nothing but square as a way to keep me practicing all the time. 

Still not perfect with keeping the corner lined up but it's getting better.


----------



## Jere39

This will likely be an expensive scrounge, especially because I have plenty of standing dead Red Oak in the woods away from more critical infrastructure. Two nights ago we had a tremendous wind and rain storm. Sadly this big old oak uprooted, and fell toward my driveway and my private utility lines. 




It took out both the power and neutral lines, but sort of caught itself on the slope of the land and the super strong comcast cable. In the process it also took down a young hickory there.

There was some urgency to getting my wife out in her car, so I pole sawed a path past the low hanging branches and severed power lines and got her out. Left me with some sketchy sawing to get the branches off the line. I decided to let a pro read the various tensions, and put the right equipment to work. He strung a basket line around the limbs and stabilized the back side of the lines before taking the weight off:




Once he cleared the intended path of the power lines, he moved on to a long list of folks who had trees needing attention. I had a private Electrical Contractor reset the one utility pole that was listing badly then splice the several points the power lines were severed. 




And, I started sawing up the tree. Today I'll press my small fleet of tractor, arch, ATV, and cart to move this off the edges of my driveway and into a convenient processing location. Both the Oak that was about 38" diameter (Is is still called DBH when it is uprooted and laying on the ground) and the much smaller Hickory were green trees, so once I have them hitched, I'll pull them to the two year from now pile.

And, since I am often asked - yes the last seven utility pole spans to my house are my private maintenance responsibility. Local power company stops at the third pole on my driveway. When something like this happens they promptly remove the fusible link there and leave me a kind of a greeting note. It took longer to get them to come back and re-engergize the repaired line than it did to remove the trees, and repair the lines. 




I guess with access to the pole number database a super sleuth could find my home. That's ok with me - bring your saw and splitter.


----------



## SS396driver

We own the last 3 poles coming up to the house .


----------



## Brufab

Wow jere39 looks insane over. Do you have to pay for new poles after the cleanup?


----------



## Jere39

Brufab said:


> Wow jere39 looks insane over. Do you have to pay for new poles after the cleanup?


Well, I would have to pay to replace any broken poles, but that one didn't break, it just tilted in the rain softened soil. So, that large maintenance truck re-set it to plumb, and they dumped a mix of stones and setting compound down the elongated hole. Then they had a hydraulic tamper on a long spool line on the back of the same truck and tamped it good. I suspect once it is plumb and the lines all restrung all the force is vertical. So, in this case, the pole was resurrected and hopefully lasts another 20 years.

This pair were experienced pros. One rode the pole truck, the other the bucket truck and they helped each other. Nice to find a company as good as this one. Of course, I haven't seen a bill yet.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> you found something to keep you warm.


I’ll agree with that sentiment.

Seems like anytime I tell someone that I’ve found a promising gal, that person goes up in smoke. So I’m real hesitant to say anything anymore. But I will say prospecting has been better recently.


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966226
> My ported 590 has been putting in some work lately. I'm sure it would pull a 28 if I needed to. But anything over a 20 I'd just grab the 7910 dolmar. I gave the dolmar back to my cousin so I've been looking at the 7310s to take its place.


Hey JM how do you like the full wrap on the 590? I see they go for around 100$ my 590 is stock but wears a 24" and a set of larger felling spikes


----------



## Philbert

Jere39 said:


> This pair were experienced pros. One rode the pole truck, the other the bucket truck and they helped each other. Nice to find a company as good as this one



Some of those utility guys are magicians. I have seen neighborhoods where a tornado comes through, and 3 days later, all new utility poles and power lines in place. They get a lot of practice. 

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

Brufab said:


> Hey JM how do you like the full wrap on the 590? I see they go for around 100$ my 590 is stock but wears a 24" and a set of larger felling spikes


Honestly I bought cause I wanted it. I've had a few situations where it was nice having a handle down the clutch side but not enough to say definitely order one. 
It's very well made and solid as a rock. No clearance issues with a scrench to get the bar off.
IMHO the full wrap on the 590/620 is just like big felling spikes on a 590/620 it's a want not a need.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks for the great info! Yea its definitely a want vs need thing. But for the 25$ the felling spike upgrade gave the wolf a better bite. Having dual spikes is nice. It helps keep me square in the cut. Thanks again JM, your 590 looks awesome


----------



## Abbeville TSI

We had the same wind storm here in South Central VA, some rain but not enough to mess things up. I haven't yet walked through the woods, but we didn't loose any trees to the wind. The ice storm we had must have taken all the weak trees and limbs out. Many trees have widow makers hung up in them from that storm, to the point that if the wind is blowing hard er than a breeze I won't go in the tall trees. i seldom have anyone around to help so I have to be careful. I didn't get to 73 by being foolish! (after I turned 50, anyway).


----------



## James Miller

Any idea what kind of tree this is other then a big one. Mom told me where to find it but don't want to waist time if it's not worth it.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966395
> Any idea what kind of tree this is other then a big one. Mom told me where to find it but don't want to waist time if it's not worth it.


Looks like sycamore James. RUN!!!


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966395
> Any idea what kind of tree this is other then a big one. Mom told me where to find it but don't want to waist time if it's not worth it.


Beech?


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> Beech?


Sycamore was second guess good one FS


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Looks like sycamore James. RUN!!!


Haha be a good sacrificial saw testing log if you had a few extra acres to store it on


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> Haha be a good sacrificial saw testing log if you had a few extra acres to store it on


Be a good log for a GTG for the long bar guys.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Yes a fair few trees down around my bit of South London. I need to text my friendly tree guys



You'll need to get them to dump the wood at the end of the street so you can go and pick it up in your new trailer.


----------



## Brufab

Sycamore aka syc a more wood


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> You'll need to get them to dump the wood at the end of the street so you can go and pick it up in your new trailer.


IT'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> Haha be a good sacrificial saw testing log if you had a few extra acres to store it on


This is the log I took to a GTG afew years ago. I think I hauled the saw there too for another guy.


----------



## Philbert

Brufab said:


> Haha be a good sacrificial saw testing log if you had a few extra acres to store it on


AND, a way to move it!

Philbert


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> Looks like sycamore James. RUN!!!


Will do. This is why I ask these questions.


Brufab said:


> Haha be a good sacrificial saw testing log if you had a few extra acres to store it on


What do you think that log weighs. Would be a good big saw GTG log. I have access to a trailer that would move it if I could get it on there lol.


----------



## James Miller

farmer steve said:


> This is the log I took to a GTG afew years ago. I think I hauled the saw there too for another guy.
> View attachment 966406


PA GTG is coming up in April, come get it lol.


----------



## Brufab

A GTG in stihl Pennsylvania??? Keep me posted!


----------



## H-Ranch

Testing out my new wheel-less wheelbarrow. Patent pending. Taking calls from interested investors now.


----------



## Brufab

Nice if your owb is downhill of the  pile you can just ride it down.


----------



## Aknutter

Wood and snow, not included


----------



## GrizG

I'd hoped to use a plastic toboggan today to move some of the ice storm firewood as we got a couple inches of fresh snow. It was too windy to work there though as there are widow makers and trees with root plates that are lifting... didn't want to be swatted from above! With temperatures going into the 50s and 60 within the next week that opportunity is lost!


----------



## rarefish383

James Miller said:


> I've still got the little 150 and a 360 on the shelf. Some day I'll find time to bring them back to life.


I gave a friend a C5 in nice running condition to try out some milling with a 30" bar. He wanted to give me something for it and I said no. He kept driving me nuts. My cousin got 2 saws at an auction for $1. The C5 and a 330. So, I gave him the 330 and said fix it. Told him the manifold was probably shot. It was. he turned it into a good runner, at least 2 years ago. I've never gone over to get it. Might give me something to do tomorrow?


----------



## Brufab

So the homelite c5 is pulling 30"  that's awesome! My remington super 754 should pull 36" no sweat.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Beech?


I was going with beech to.


----------



## Brufab

That's just 1 load for H-RANCH and his trusty true temper wheelbarrow


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> So the homelite c5 is pulling 30"  that's awesome! My remington super 754 should pull 36" no sweat.


The bar was bigger than what he needed to mill, but the ladder was too wide for the smaller bar he had. I think the logs were in the 16-18" range. That being said. Our Boy Scout Patrol was in a contest to build the best fire ring. When fathers started helping the other patrols I was going to free hand a Black Locust log with my little Echo 305. I went to get it off my truck, and found my old Haddon Lumber Maker that uses a 2X4 as a guide. The 14" bar just made it through the little log. I notched out 4 rounds sitting on end and made two benches. That was when my son was 12-13, he's 30 now, and the benches are still there. So, yes I milled with it. No, it's not a milling saw. I have other saws for milling.


----------



## James Miller

rarefish383 said:


> I gave a friend a C5 in nice running condition to try out some milling with a 30" bar. He wanted to give me something for it and I said no. He kept driving me nuts. My cousin got 2 saws at an auction for $1. The C5 and a 330. So, I gave him the 330 and said fix it. Told him the manifold was probably shot. It was. he turned it into a good runner, at least 2 years ago. I've never gone over to get it. Might give me something to do tomorrow?


I'm pretty sure the manifold is shot on my 360 also. Someone noticed a problem before they burned it down.


----------



## James Miller

Getting in a little late. Scrounged ash, one of the trees in that truck load tried to kill me on the way down. Cut through the hinge on one side, allowed the tree to spin nearly 180* and land right where I was standing to make my back. Terrifying experience but lesson learned.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> A GTG in stihl Pennsylvania??? Keep me posted!


Me too, I should be able to do April, October and November are real hard for me. Fishing and hunting.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966482
> Getting in a little late. Scrounged ash, one of the trees in that truck load tried to kill me on the way down. Cut through the hinge on one side, allowed the tree to spin nearly 180* and land right where I was standing to make my back. Terrifying experience but lesson learned.


Dang James .
I'd guess Beech on the big log.
Not sure what it weighs, but my "big" kubota won't let that much with the loader, but the skidding winch might.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Me too, I should be able to do April, October and November are real hard for me. Fishing and hunting.


Me three .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Anyone else not getting alerts to this thread?


I haven't since page 3523.
I was thinking man, last post I got said it had been 12hrs since there was a post, and no-one has posted a response . So I looked at my watched threads and there it was.


farmer steve said:


> This is the log I took to a GTG afew years ago. I think I hauled the saw there too for another guy.
> View attachment 966406


Which weighed more .
Both look like they weigh a ton.


----------



## Brufab

I think the bark further up the trunk shows signs of sycamortis  my $ on Sycamore


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Dang James .
> I'd guess Beech on the big log.
> Not sure what it weighs, but my "big" kubota won't let that much with the loader, but the skidding winch might.


If I knew for certain it was beech I'd drag the splitter into town and set the 2095 loose on it.


----------



## ihookem

svk said:


> 0 degrees and extreme winds here today. Glad I’ll be inside this weekend.


 IN 2 seconds flat I knew you were in the midwest. I am from SE WIs. and the wind was terrible yesterday and today. 0 F. this morning and I decided to go to work for a while before splitting wood.


----------



## James Miller

Now my brain is going. Some research on beech trees in hanover PA shows that there where beech trees planted around the mansions in town. Most where planted around 1910 to 1912. Beech has about 100 year life span. Yep more research. That log is in the back lot to one of the mansions. I might go knock on the door and see if they can tell me what it is.
Damn ADD one minute theres 100 things going on in my mind, the next it's like target lock and I'll dig for info on a specific thing.


----------



## calamari

Ryan A said:


> My 620p handles a 28” Stihl bar with an adapter no problem. Modified carb and muffler. I’m sure a 7310 would have no issues running a bar that long. Only photo I have at the moment noodling up some hard ashView attachment 966191


Echo says the 620P can take up to a 27" bar so it shouldn't have a problem with a 28" assuming the oil passages are unimpeded. I like Echo's apparent honesty about bar lengths for that 59.8 cc saw. Other makers stop at 20" bars for similar sized saws that isn't based on anything logical I can see.


----------



## James Miller

calamari said:


> Echo says the 620P can take up to a 27" bar so it shouldn't have a problem with a 28" assuming the oil passages are unimpeded. I like Echo's apparent honesty about bar lengths for that 59.8 cc saw. Other makers stop at 20" bars for similar sized saws that isn't based on anything logical I can see.


Echo saws are built like tanks. The 600 series saws weigh as much as some of the 70cc class saws. Running a 24 on my ported 590 beside a 24 on the 7910 dolmar I had the dolmar still edges it out in the same wood. Go to a 28 and a stock 620 vs the stock dolmar and it wouldn't be close. 
Sure a 620 will run and oil a 28 but it doesn't have the power to be efficient with a bar that big. 
I'm an Echo guy so this isn't trashing the 620 it's just being honest.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Last weekend, I went on my annual ice fishing trip with two friends & a family member. 
Pic #1 is opening night. Everybody shows up & starts pulling booze out of their bags. Interestingly enough, the Very Old Barton 100 proof was picked most often through the weekend because it was a nice mixer with some sprite or sour mix.
Pic #2 was Livin' the High Life out on the ice
Pic #3 is our last day on the ice. Fish to take home. I caught the slab bigger than the paper plate. 
Pic #4 was the dinner we caught the day before. (Sorry - pics got inserted a bit out of chronological order)


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> Now my brain is going. Some research on beech trees in hanover PA shows that there where beech trees planted around the mansions in town. Most where planted around 1910 to 1912. Beech has about 100 year life span. Yep more research. That log is in the back lot to one of the mansions. I might go knock on the door and see if they can tell me what it is.
> Damn ADD one minute theres 100 things going on in my mind, the next it's like target lock and I'll dig for info on a specific thing.


That tree is one big sonofabeech  no matter how you slice it


----------



## Brufab

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Last weekend, I went on my annual ice fishing trip with two friends & a family member.
> Pic #1 is opening night. Everybody shows up & starts pulling booze out of their bags. Interestingly enough, the Very Old Barton 100 proof was picked most often through the weekend because it was a nice mixer with some sprite or sour mix.
> Pic #2 was Livin' the High Life out on the ice
> Pic #3 is our last day on the ice. Fish to take home. I caught the slab bigger than the paper plate.
> Pic #4 was the dinner we caught the day before. (Sorry - pics got inserted a bit out of chronological order)


Those crappies looked pretty fat


----------



## Lee192233

Nice catch wetbehindtheear! Looks like a Wisconsin ice fishing trip. I see you guys had just enough booze for 4 people . Love the Basil Hayden myself.


----------



## bob kern

No scrounge yesterday but did finish stacking next years wood. Will cover it up before the next rains. Did it in block of 5 rics each this time. I can cover that with a 10x10 tarp. Left a space the did another 5 rics. I used a 12x 40 tarp last year and it gets to be a hassle to wrestle that big thing. Kinda nice too for being able to get to a certain species of wood if I want to. Nothing worse than an early cold snap when all your hickory is buried in the back of the pile.


----------



## Oletrapper

farmer steve said:


> Looks like sycamore James. RUN!!!


Not a sycamore. Sycamore bark is scaly. Beach and Ironwood is soothe. I think too big for an Ironwood. I'll go with Beech. jmho  OT


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Lee192233 said:


> Nice catch wetbehindtheear! Looks like a Wisconsin ice fishing trip. I see you guys had just enough booze for 4 people . Love the Basil Hayden myself.


Yep! It was in N. WI and we put a pretty good dent in the volume of the booze.
The Basil Hayden's was for sure a sipping/sampling as was the Yamazake, Eagle Rare, & Glenn Fargo. The VOB, Dickel, & Hatch were more amenable to mixing cocktails.
Bloody marys out on the ice & philly-cheese venison brats were outstanding for lunch. I wish I had the freedom to do that kind of a trip more than once per year. But it burns a lot of "marital capital" and I DID miss the kids after two days.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Brufab said:


> Those crappies looked pretty fat


They were pretty meaty! We should have thrown the perch back but we had caught them early on in the day and the fishing was SUPER slow. Then around 3p, the crappies just turned on & were biting on a bare jig.


----------



## Zaedock

My wife and I are supposed to be in Dominican Republic right now, certainly not cutting fire wood....
Our best friends that we were going with ended up with The Virus this week, so we rescheduled and are home. 

So instead, I drove out to a back road line cut in the next town over that I noticed earlier this week. Can't believe all this wood is still there. It's pretty much stacked and was a nice, relaxing score. There are also about five more piles, ready to go. Was able to grab a couple of loads today and it was also nice that my son was around to hump the rounds into the bucket.


----------



## MustangMike

James, my bet is on Beech!


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> James, my bet is on Beech!


Me too


----------



## Ryan A

bob kern said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966482
> Getting in a little late. Scrounged ash, one of the trees in that truck load tried to kill me on the way down. Cut through the hinge on one side, allowed the tree to spin nearly 180* and land right where I was standing to make my back. Terrifying experience but lesson learned.


Glad your OK James.

Out of curiosity, what was the outcome with your trans in the 7.3? Who built it?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> That's just 1 load for H-RANCH and his trusty true temper wheelbarrow  View attachment 966480



Maybe he can borrow one of these for that one.


----------



## JustJeff

More weird weather. Gone from -10C and Blizzard, all roads closed to -4C. Driveway is a sheet of ice. Spread a bucket of stove ash on it so I don't fall and break a hip!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> If I knew for certain it was beech I'd drag the splitter into town and set the 2095 loose on it.


If it were me I'd he dragging the splitter there then .
Some of that beech is very hard.
Go cut a cookie off and you should know pretty quick.
Guess I didn't hit "post reply", yesterday I think lol.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> More weird weather. Gone from -10C and Blizzard, all roads closed to -4C. Driveway is a sheet of ice. Spread a bucket of stove ash on it so I don't fall and break a hip!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Heat wave on this side of the big puddle, we hit 48 today.
I'll probable get a chance to work on the barn metal tomorrow since the snow on the roof is melting now(half the roof is cleared). It melted last week for a bit too, but I was busy on a tree job making the most of the mild weather, then we got another 4" that is now nearly gone.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe he can borrow one of these for that one.
> 
> View attachment 966760
> 
> View attachment 966759


That's friggn awesome mountain guy


----------



## MustangMike

We have been cold and windy the last few days, never above freezing.

Mustang got caught in a non-predicted snow squall on Sat morning a bit North of here, glad I have Bizzack's on it, but the anti-locks still chattered like crazy when I tried to stop on a slight downhill. Must have been ice under the snow.


----------



## James Miller

Ryan A said:


> Glad your OK James.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was the outcome with your trans in the 7.3? Who built it?


A local shop rebuilt it. They where the only name that came up when I started asking around. They built transmissions for competition 7.3 pulling trucks for years with great success and the local OBS collector has 4 of his transmissions and said he wouldn't let anyone else build for him.
My transmission has a billet triple disc converter, GPZ clutches, full spline front hub and the rest of the hard parts are OEM. Full transgo tugger kit and a 6 liter transmission cooler which is 25 row compared to the stock 7.3 cooler which is only 7.
$3,100 total they pulled it, rebuilt, and reinstalled.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe he can borrow one of these for that one.
> 
> View attachment 966760
> 
> View attachment 966759


Oh, you mean like this one I posted last year?


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> If it were me I'd he dragging the splitter there then .
> Some of that beech is very hard.
> Go cut a cookie off and you should know pretty quick.
> Guess I didn't hit "post reply", yesterday I think lol.


If I put a saw to it I'll feel obligated to take it all. I won't ask to cut on someone's property and then walk away if I find out it's not what I think it is. It's why I normally stick to the woods I know from looking at them. 
I will go in today and ask if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## bob kern

James Miller said:


> If I put a saw to it I'll feel obligated to take it all. I won't ask to cut on someone's property and then walk away if I find out it's not what I think it is. It's why I normally stick to the woods I know from looking at them.
> I will go in today and ask if anyone knows anything about it.


I feel the same way. I have started lately to ask if there are any “firewood “ trees available then explain what I mean. My folks have no idea that some trees aren’t worth it for what ever reason. Explaining it up front clears that up.
The deal I usually reach on any given tree is I will take anything firewood size and neatly pile the brush for burning later , then cut the stump close to the ground. So far every person has felt that was quite reasonable with the one exception who expected me to haul off the brush AND have the stumps ground!! I wished him luck and moved on.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. House cleaning day today. Another windy and cool day with snow coming later. The weather idiots were originally forecasting a foot plus for this area now they’ve moved the major storm south of us. We shall see.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> We have been cold and windy the last few days, never above freezing.
> 
> Mustang got caught in a non-predicted snow squall on Sat morning a bit North of here, glad I have Bizzack's on it, but the anti-locks still chattered like crazy when I tried to stop on a slight downhill. Must have been ice under the snow.


That was a intense snow squall that came thru I wasnt driving but my truck was outside as I took it out Friday to wash it  I could see the driveway just a few minutes prior. Got about an inch and a half in one swoop


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I feel the same way. I have started lately to ask if there are any “firewood “ trees available then explain what I mean. My folks have no idea that some trees aren’t worth it for what ever reason. Explaining it up front clears that up.
> The deal I usually reach on any given tree is I will take anything firewood size and neatly pile the brush for burning later , then cut the stump close to the ground. So far every person has felt that was quite reasonable with the one exception who expected me to haul off the brush AND have the stumps ground!! I wished him luck and moved on.


You should have given them a quote .


----------



## JustJeff

Its a statutory holiday, family day, here in the people's republic of Ontario. So I got up and my daughter helped me cook bacon and french toast for the family. Then I got a workout in at the firewood gym. Carried about half a facecord up next to the door. Burned about 4.5 facecord or 1.5 full cord so far this winter. Got a chicken in the oven and the mother in law is coming with homemade biscuits. Life is good.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> You should have given them a quote .


Lol oh no he expected all that for free and called me a cheapskate for not taking him up on the “generous” offer!!


----------



## James Miller

bob kern said:


> Lol oh no he expected all that for free and called me a cheapskate for not taking him up on the “generous” offer!!


I had a tree service tell a homeowner I would take all the wood and brush away once. The lady got upset with me when I told her no. I asked to see the contract and it specifically said they remove all the wood and brush. She called them and told them if they didnt finish the job she would report them. That's the last time I heard from those guys. Some people really think your stupid.


----------



## Jere39

Moving some of the tops of the big oak that took down my electric last week. Added a little bling to my home built arch:


----------



## muad

Well, a thing happened...







Also, I'm getting into the HVBW I cut up a couple years ago.





I hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## James Miller

Better pictures of the bark on the big log. Most of it is peeling off so it's been dead or down for awhile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, you mean like this one I posted last year?View attachment 966825



No, that’s a bad photoshop.


----------



## LondonNeil

I vote beech


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966927
> View attachment 966928
> View attachment 966929
> 
> Better pictures of the bark on the big log. Most of it is peeling off so it's been dead or down for awhile.


Looks like English Walnut. My favorite tree to climb as a kid at my grandparents. Grandma planted it herself. What's crazy is the tree died the same summer when she pssed. I kept some of the wood to make knife scales and pistol grips.


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966927
> View attachment 966928
> View attachment 966929
> 
> Better pictures of the bark on the big log. Most of it is peeling off so it's been dead or down for awhile.


Looks like English Walnut. My favorite tree to climb as a kid at my grandparents. Grandma planted it herself. What's crazy is the tree died the same summer when she pssed. I kept some of the wood to make knife scales and pistol grips.


----------



## Be Stihl

Added some bone dry locust and ash to next years pile this weekend. The locust had been there for years I’d say, the bark was gone and it was light.






Also took the little 170 and added a side tensioner from a 250, as well as dropped the bar length to 14” and went up on the gage to .050”
It should make a nice little limb and small bucking saw for my 13 year old son. I’ll take all the help I can get, if you know what I mean. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

Be Stihl said:


> Added some bone dry locust and ash to next years pile this weekend. The locust had been there for years I’d say, the bark was gone and it was light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the little 170 and added a side tensioner from a 250, as well as dropped the bar length to 14” and went up on the gage to .050”
> It should make a nice little limb and small bucking saw for my 13 year old son. I’ll take all the help I can get, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in no position to question anyone's tool set up. This is a question for my own knowledge only: Do you run your saw(s) with the chain as loose as it appears on your modified 170, or is that something that sorts out with the side tensioner?


----------



## Be Stihl

I’m also on the beech bandwagon James. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

Jere39 said:


> I am in no position to question anyone's tool set up. This is a question for my own knowledge only: Do you run your saw(s) with the chain as loose as it appears on your modified 170, or is that something that sorts out with the side tensioner?



That’s how I store all my saws. As soon as I’m done cutting the chain gets loosened up so they don’t shrink and add stress to the crank. At least that makes sense in my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Oh, you mean like this one I posted last year?View attachment 966825


@H-Ranch Oh the owb needs a few rounds? No problem!


----------



## ijpom

I have a question on what's safe to burn, or what might be dangerous to burn.

All the burning happens recreationally in this fire pit, and no-one likes smoke blowing on them, so everyone moves away from that.





I've cleared my lot of the standing dead wood, and have loads to burn. But I've got stuff like this 18" trunk laying on the ground for greater than the two years I've owned property. 




Inside looks solid, bark is super thick and spongy, but also currently wet. 






Don't want to burn anything moldy or potentially toxic, but my Google searching hasn't provided me with much info regarding what's considered "safe".

Raw facts welcome, but normal practice and opinions welcome too.


----------



## Brufab

That tree almost looks like a elephant carcass.


----------



## Brufab

Ive burnt all kinds of rotten mushroom laden wood in big brush piles, wood that was all sorts of different colors, textures, and smells. Definitely breathed in alot of smoke. I'm still alive. But if anyone is sensitive to smoke I would probly not burn it. But if the fire is hot and the wood is dry it should be fine.


----------



## ijpom

Brufab said:


> That tree almost looks like a elephant carcass.


I maybe should take a better picture, than the one super zoomed from my back door.


----------



## Brufab

I was referring to the mystery log by James miller


----------



## Brufab

On your campfire wood should be good when its dried out. Just get the fire going good and you will be ok.


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> Added some bone dry locust and ash to next years pile this weekend. The locust had been there for years I’d say, the bark was gone and it was light.
> 
> 
> Also took the little 170 and added a side tensioner from a 250, as well as dropped the bar length to 14” and went up on the gage to .050”
> It should make a nice little limb and small bucking saw for my 13 year old son. I’ll take all the help I can get, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't worked on saws much so I'm not sure about your reasoning. Why did you put on the tensioner from a 250? So the pin lines up much better in a 0.050 bar? I like the idea of going bigger on the gauge for the reasons you said. I have a 170 also and I'm knocking teeth off that skinny little chain all the time. I might consider this upgrade when I run out of chains.


----------



## Brufab

These guys must be kin to @H-Ranch. Looks like there ready to fill the owb for the night


----------



## James Miller

Brufab said:


> That tree almost looks like a elephant carcass.


I'm starting to pick up a trend in hippos and elephants here.


----------



## James Miller

Moved all this wood to the rack in the background.
So I could unload the ash in the truck.
All that extra work made me finally start the wood rack expansion.

Adding 8' to each rack 
Should allow me to stack alot more wood out front. Theres at least this much wood stacked on other racks around the property.


----------



## djg james

James Miller said:


> Moved all this wood to the rack in the background.So I could unload the ash in the truck.All that extra work made me finally start the wood rack expansion.View attachment 966992
> View attachment 966993
> Adding 8' to each rack View attachment 966994
> Should allow me to stack alot more wood out front. Theres at least this much wood stacked on other racks around the property.


You balance a whole row of firewood on the what 8" width of a RR tie? I had a narrow base once and the stack didn't stand long.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966989
> Moved all this wood to the rack in the background.View attachment 966990
> So I could unload the ash in the truck.View attachment 966991
> All that extra work made me finally start the wood rack expansion.View attachment 966992
> View attachment 966993
> Adding 8' to each rack View attachment 966994
> Should allow me to stack alot more wood out front. Theres at least this much wood stacked on other racks around the property.


Looks good James.
Did you get a new splitter 
Also it looks like you ned to get after that firewood thats vertical behind/ on the corner of the one stack, or is that part of your vertical wood stack(I have a bunch of those myself).


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Lol oh no he expected all that for free and called me a cheapskate for not taking him up on the “generous” offer!!


That's like when I've offered to do brakes on a friends car to help them out and I tell them 200 for rotors and pads all the way around, then they look at me like I'm ripping them off, I just say "yah, you could probably get it done cheaper at a shop and have a yr warranty on the labor . They usually contact me shortly after their first visit to a shop. What's funny is after all my time rounding up their parts and supplies for 200 using good quality parts and not china made ones and doing the actual job, I may have made $5 an hr on most the ones I quoted helping friends.
If they look at me like I'm overcharging them, I won't do the job, if any little thing goes wrong they will get upset I've learned; but if they get that I'm saving them hundreds of dollars then they are more understanding when something extra comes up or theres a problem that adds a bit of time.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Well, a thing happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm getting into the HVBW I cut up a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope y'all are doing well.


Wow, I've never seen one of those have the bar nuts break off like that .
Congrats man, now I'll need to bring a few logs over when I swing by .
That walnut looks ready to burn .


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Added some bone dry locust and ash to next years pile this weekend. The locust had been there for years I’d say, the bark was gone and it was light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the little 170 and added a side tensioner from a 250, as well as dropped the bar length to 14” and went up on the gage to .050”
> It should make a nice little limb and small bucking saw for my 13 year old son. I’ll take all the help I can get, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks beautiful up there on that ridge.
Is that picco chain on the 170.


----------



## stonykill

Ot a message about a free tree that a tree service cut down and left the big part of. I arrived the next day happy to see they had done all the hard work. Nice load of hard maple towards next season. 
My helper Herbie doing his job. Security


----------



## James Miller

djg james said:


> You balance a whole row of firewood on the what 8" width of a RR tie? I had a narrow base once and the stack didn't stand long.


That was the plan. I'll look into this further.


chipper1 said:


> Looks good James.
> Did you get a new splitter
> Also it looks like you ned to get after that firewood thats vertical behind/ on the corner of the one stack, or is that part of your vertical wood stack(I have a bunch of those myself).


That's a BL, we talked about what to do with it today. It holds up the end of the back racks.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> That's a BL, we talked about what to do with it today. It holds up the end of the back racks.



Cut it off just above the stack.
Not much better than a dead standing black locust for .
Dropped a few last Saturday for a buddy.

Filled his truck a couple times, the second load he was sagging a bit, his truck has a lift on it lol.
When he left with the first load I filed the chain on his saw, it literally just bounced off the tree I tried to cut with it, locust when dead standing is very hard .


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Cut it off just above the stack.
> Not much better than a dead standing black locust for .
> Dropped a few last Saturday for a buddy.
> 
> Filled his truck a couple times, the second load he was sagging a bit, his truck has a lift on it lol.
> When he left with the first load I filed the chain on his saw, it literally just bounced off the tree I tried to cut with it, locust when dead standing is very hard .
> View attachment 967098
> View attachment 967099




Black Locust!!!

Cream of the crop around here eh brett. As well as standing dead ash. That is my #1 favorite.

And don’t forget oak. White oak !


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Black Locust!!!
> 
> Cream of the crop around here eh brett. As well as standing dead ash. That is my #1 favorite.
> 
> And don’t forget oak. White oak !
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


That white oak is nice if standing dead, but man is it heavy.
I have an oak that's been down a while now out back, I should get back there and get it, but it's mostly off the ground and I have other wood that's more pressing. I'll be taking down like 5 more cherry, a few more BL, and a big elm in front of the barn. That and get the logs either moved or bucked up so the oak will wait along with all the other BL in the neighbors woods.
Oh yeah, and the good size BL branch on the ground I see in the video, and another just past the accessory drive by the snow/dirt pile lol.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> Cut it off just above the stack.
> Not much better than a dead standing black locust for .
> Dropped a few last Saturday for a buddy.
> 
> Filled his truck a couple times, the second load he was sagging a bit, his truck has a lift on it lol.
> When he left with the first load I filed the chain on his saw, it literally just bounced off the tree I tried to cut with it, locust when dead standing is very hard .
> View attachment 967098
> View attachment 967099



I like that truck


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That white oak is nice if standing dead, but man is it heavy.
> I have an oak that's been down a while now out back, I should get back there and get it, but it's mostly off the ground and I have other wood that's more pressing. I'll be taking down like 5 more cherry, a few more BL, and a big elm in front of the barn. That and get the logs either moved or bucked up so the oak will wait along with all the other BL in the neighbors woods.
> Oh yeah, and the good size BL branch on the ground I see in the video, and another just past the accessory drive by the snow/dirt pile lol.




I want to find a couple white oaks around me to mill. My favorite piece of furniture is a bench my Great Uncle made from a white oak log. He originally made it for my other GU (his brother-in-law), but gave it to me after he saw how much I loved it. I'd like to make a matching bench like that, then maybe a kitchen table for the misses. I'm torn between white oak and black walnut for her table.

Now to learn about milling with an Alaskan mill. Pretty excited about the venture. Hopefully this all works out.

Oh, and @chipper, the bar studs are fine. LMBO!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I want to find a couple white oaks around me to mill. My favorite piece of furniture is a bench my Great Uncle made from a white oak log. He originally made it for my other GU (his brother-in-law), but gave it to me after he saw how much I loved it. I'd like to make a matching bench like that, then maybe a kitchen table for the misses. I'm torn between white oak and black walnut for her table.
> 
> Now to learn about milling with an Alaskan mill. Pretty excited about the venture. Hopefully this all works out.
> 
> Oh, and @chipper, the bar studs are fine. LMBO!


I bet you like that truck .
Man look at that blade . I figured you were going to snag it up . When we were chatting my buddy was here, I said, he's gonna buy it lol.
Don't have any milling experience, except dropping logs off and then standing there watching them being milled on a BSM by @Sawyer Rob and buying milled white oak from a good sized mill about 20 mins away. The red oak in the back I may cut a few slabs out of, it would e cool if I could use some for the island in the kitchen.
Looks like you broke the studs off that ole ford too .
And what's up with the all seeing eye .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I bet you like that truck .
> Man look at that blade . I figured you were going to snag it up . When we were chatting my buddy was here, I said, he's gonna buy it lol.
> Don't have any milling experience, except dropping logs off and then standing there watching them being milled on a BSM by @Sawyer Rob and buying milled white oak from a good sized mill about 20 mins away. The red oak in the back I may cut a few slabs out of, it would e cool if I could use some for the island in the kitchen.
> Looks like you broke the studs off that ole ford too .
> And what's up with the all seeing eye .


Ha, that's my full size spare for the F tree fiddy. Had to take it out of the bed to haul hay. 

You talking about the eyes on that tree? Previous owner put them there, LOL. That tree is coming down soon.


----------



## Brufab

It be hard to fell a tree while it watches me


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks good James.
> Did you get a new splitter
> Also it looks like you ned to get after that firewood thats vertical behind/ on the corner of the one stack, or is that part of your vertical wood stack(I have a bunch of those myself).


My brother found that splitter on one of his trash routes at work. 20 ton husky just needed a motor. I put a predator on it and it works like a charm.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> That white oak is nice if standing dead, but man is it heavy.
> I have an oak that's been down a while now out back, I should get back there and get it, but it's mostly off the ground and I have other wood that's more pressing. I'll be taking down like 5 more cherry, a few more BL, and a big elm in front of the barn. That and get the logs either moved or bucked up so the oak will wait along with all the other BL in the neighbors woods.
> Oh yeah, and the good size BL branch on the ground I see in the video, and another just past the accessory drive by the snow/dirt pile lol.



Chipper, I have to complement you on your sensationally rich looking chocolate soil.
Can I have some for my vegetable patch


----------



## Lee192233

muad said:


> I want to find a couple white oaks around me to mill. My favorite piece of furniture is a bench my Great Uncle made from a white oak log. He originally made it for my other GU (his brother-in-law), but gave it to me after he saw how much I loved it. I'd like to make a matching bench like that, then maybe a kitchen table for the misses. I'm torn between white oak and black walnut for her table.
> 
> Now to learn about milling with an Alaskan mill. Pretty excited about the venture. Hopefully this all works out.
> 
> Oh, and @chipper, the bar studs are fine. LMBO!


Nice saw! BTW your bar is upside down.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Lee192233 said:


> Nice saw! BTW your bar is upside down


Guys do that so they can read the bar while cutting! I thot that was general knowledge?


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Chipper, I have to complement you on your sensationally rich looking chocolate soil.
> Can I have some for my vegetable patch


Sure you can, how much you want me to package up .
It's just the topsoil that looks that way, once you get down a few inches it's all gravel.
It does drain nice though, except for days like today where the soil/water in it are frozen and it's raining. I have a stream that runs from my neighbors driveway thru the front yard around the side of the house, past the woodshed and chicken coop and then off the accessory drive at the shed. We are supposed to get thunderstorms yet this morning, its the middle of winder for us lol.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> My brother found that splitter on one of his trash routes at work. 20 ton husky just needed a motor. I put a predator on it and it works like a charm.


I remember you said that now. It looks like a nice splitter.


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> Guys do that so they can read the bar while cutting! I thot that was general knowledge?


Thought that was for the south of the equator forum members


----------



## svk

muad said:


> Well, a thing happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm getting into the HVBW I cut up a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope y'all are doing well.


That's a minty saw!


----------



## muad

svk said:


> That's a minty saw!


Dude, it's practically brand new. 2010 model. The bar still has paint on the rails. I don't think it's even broken in yet.


----------



## Brufab

So that's the thing that happened? Acquiring a minty saw? Nice!


----------



## muad

Brufab said:


> So that's the thing that happened? Acquiring a minty saw? Nice!


Yeah, sorry. I picked up a minty 3120xp from my local drug, I mean Husqvarna/Stihl dealer... 

Gonna try my hand at milling.


----------



## Brufab

That's funny saws are addictive and can cause a sense of euphoria as many drugs do while using them


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Thought that was for the south of the equator forum members


Ok I'll admit why I do it. It is the only way for me to remember how to spell "still, steal, stihl"  when the saw is running.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Don't have any milling experience, except dropping logs off and then standing there watching them being milled on a BSM by @Sawyer Rob and buying milled white oak from a good sized mill about 20 mins away.


 You get one over here and we will mill it into whatever you want...

SR


----------



## Cricket

James Miller said:


> View attachment 966482
> Getting in a little late. Scrounged ash, one of the trees in that truck load tried to kill me on the way down. Cut through the hinge on one side, allowed the tree to spin nearly 180* and land right where I was standing to make my back. Terrifying experience but lesson learned.


Right up there with caffeine for added alertness...


----------



## Cricket

Oletrapper said:


> Not a sycamore. Sycamore bark is scaly. Beach and Ironwood is soothe. I think too big for an Ironwood. I'll go with Beech. jmho  OT


Yeah, I've got a bunch of rounds of beech about that size in the front yard waiting for the weather to allow swapping out the splitter engine, and had a sycamore easily that big taken down by the F.... road commission a couple of years ago - that's a beech.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> You get one over here and we will mill it into whatever you want...
> 
> SR


I have a pretty good pile of logs that could be milled, I'm only allowed to bring one . I better make it a good one .
The cherry log I've been cutting cookies out of was meant to be one to mill, I just started cutting on the wrong one . It's a very hard piece of cherry, and probably the nicest one I had for milling. I also have a few red oaks that I thought would be good for cutting slabs out of to sell.
Maybe when the weather changes late spring would be a good time, hopefully by then I'll have all the wood off my car hauling trailer or the trailer I'm building, either one would be nice to haul logs on as they are both flat/open without rails. Right now the car trailer has all my 2x wood on it for the barn, but by then it should be used up or nice enough to put back outside for a bit. I need to get the barn floor graded so I can get some concrete in there as soon the cash comes in for it, I'm excited about that stage of the barn build . Got any connections for concrete, I even considered going to work delivering concrete, will work for concrete . Just stopped at the township office to check on the cost of my electrical permit, picked up a 200amp panel a few weeks ago .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> I have a pretty good pile of logs that could be milled, I'm only allowed to bring one . I better make it a good one .
> The cherry log I've been cutting cookies out of was meant to be one to mill, I just started cutting on the wrong one . It's a very hard piece of cherry, and probably the nicest one I had for milling. I also have a few red oaks that I thought would be good for cutting slabs out of to sell.
> Maybe when the weather changes late spring would be a good time, hopefully by then I'll have all the wood off my car hauling trailer or the trailer I'm building, either one would be nice to haul logs on as they are both flat/open without rails. Right now the car trailer has all my 2x wood on it for the barn, but by then it should be used up or nice enough to put back outside for a bit. I need to get the barn floor graded so I can get some concrete in there as soon the cash comes in for it, I'm excited about that stage of the barn build . Got any connections for concrete, I even considered going to work delivering concrete, will work for concrete . Just stopped at the township office to check on the cost of my electrical permit, picked up a 200amp panel a few weeks ago .


I had a nice 15"X19+' black cherry log I was saving to mill. About a month ago I said forget it and bucked/split it up for firewood. Wish I'd have waited  

Oh well, I have plenty more trees to slab up.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> I had a nice 15"X19+' black cherry log I was saving to mill. About a month ago I said forget it and bucked/split it up for firewood. Wish I'd have waited
> 
> Oh well, I have plenty more trees to slab up.


I meant to pull one off the stack that was crooked for cutting cookies, I like the smell of them drying on the wood stove, got the wrong one. More will come though, and it's not like I don't have others too.


----------



## psuiewalsh

I used


muad said:


> I had a nice 15"X19+' black cherry log I was saving to mill. About a month ago I said forget it and bucked/split it up for firewood. Wish I'd have waited
> 
> Oh well, I have plenty more trees to slab up.





chipper1 said:


> I meant to pull one off the stack that was crooked for cutting cookies, I like the smell of them drying on the wood stove, got the wrong one. More will come though, and it's not like I don't have others too.


I used one of the pieces I milled out of a cherry to keep the recliner couch off the wall this weekend. I milled some of them at 2" thick. I think this is 1 1/4". Wood has been in the barn for maybe 2 years.


----------



## psuiewalsh

psuiewalsh said:


> I used
> 
> 
> 
> I used one of the pieces I milled out of a cherry to keep the recliner couch off the wall this weekend. I milled some of them at 2" thick. I think this is 1 1/4". Wood has been in the barn for maybe 2 years.View attachment 967300


----------



## psuiewalsh

Cutoff.


----------



## chipper1

psuiewalsh said:


> I used one of the pieces I milled out of a cherry to keep the recliner couch off the wall this weekend. I milled some of them at 2" thick. I think this is 1 1/4". Wood has been in the barn for maybe 2 years.View attachment 967300


Nice.
If only I would have done that yrs ago, maybe we wouldn't have the hole in the wall behind ours .
Now I need to put wainscoting up on two walls to hide it, maybe I could get some nice milled boards to use .


----------



## psuiewalsh

I have seen a few houses that have used reclaimed Cyprus from mushroom boards around here. Maybe you could start collecting wooden pallets for a lumber source?


----------



## psuiewalsh

Mushroom Board | Rustic Roots Reclaimed Wood | Buy Online


Mushroom board is used commercially by mushroom growers. Mushrooms grow well on softwoods like hemlock. The boards are great for accent walls, siding & more. Shop Online & have it delivered or visit our Monroe, Ga Warehouse. Serving Atlanta & North Georgia.




www.rusticrootswood.com


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> If only I would have done that yrs ago, maybe we wouldn't have the hole in the wall behind ours .
> Now I need to put wainscoting up on two walls to hide it, maybe I could get some nice milled boards to use .


Had to do similar thing but don't have 16"+ wide milled cherry


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> . Got any connections for concrete,


 I wish!!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I wish!!
> 
> SR


Me too.
My neighbor who I did all the cutting for last spring works at concrete central just south of GR, I need to talk to him and see what/who he suggests.


----------



## Aknutter

Brufab said:


> Had to do similar thing but don't have 16"+ wide milled cherry


My wife calls those, " Mexican brakes"...lol
She picked it up from a repairman that would work on equipment at her former place of employment.


----------



## muad

Love seeing those homemade boards. I'm excited to get started here. Right now the focus is my water. Pretty sure my float has failed on the intake in the pond, so instead of floating and keeping the intake filter about 3' below the surface, I'm pretty sure I'm sucking water off the bottom of the pond. 

Tired to take the boat out today to check it, but the ice is too thick to move with the boat, but too thin to walk on. Praying we can figure it out soon, water coming in is gross and is taxing my filtration system (which I just upgraded a month or so ago). Water is clean, but discolored. 

Ugh.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Love seeing those homemade boards. I'm excited to get started here. Right now the focus is my water. Pretty sure my float has failed on the intake in the pond, so instead of floating and keeping the intake filter about 3' below the surface, I'm pretty sure I'm sucking water off the bottom of the pond.
> 
> Tired to take the boat out today to check it, but the ice is too thick to move with the boat, but too thin to walk on. Praying we can figure it out soon, water coming in is gross and is taxing my filtration system (which I just upgraded a month or so ago). Water is clean, but discolored.
> 
> Ugh.


You should be able to walk on it later this week. Our temps just dropped here this evening, we went from 48-50 today to 26 now with wind in the upper teens and gusting higher, supposed to hit 19 by morning. 
Hopefully I can get a bunch of cutting done here at the house tomorrow , maybe even get a bonfire going too .


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> You should be able to walk on it later this week. Our temps just dropped here this evening, we went from 48-50 today to 26 now with wind in the upper teens and gusting higher, supposed to hit 19 by morning.
> Hopefully I can get a bunch of cutting done here at the house tomorrow , maybe even get a bonfire going too .


Here's hoping. 

I have a ton of bucked up rounds down in the woods that I can't get to. Ao muddy down there that I keep getting stuck with the tractor. Need a 4x4 tractor bad. 

That, or a nice 4wheel trailer to pull behind the 4wheeler. Since it can get back there no problem. 

Thankfully, I have plenty of firewood stacked up.


----------



## husqvarna257

muad said:


> Here's hoping.
> 
> I have a ton of bucked up rounds down in the woods that I can't get to. Ao muddy down there that I keep getting stuck with the tractor. Need a 4x4 tractor bad.
> 
> That, or a nice 4wheel trailer to pull behind the 4wheeler. Since it can get back there no problem.
> 
> Thankfully, I have plenty of firewood stacked up.


Do you have chains on it? chains make a huge difference in my book.


----------



## James Miller

Cricket said:


> Right up there with caffeine for added alertness...


Yes sir.


----------



## James Miller

muad said:


> I had a nice 15"X19+' black cherry log I was saving to mill. About a month ago I said forget it and bucked/split it up for firewood. Wish I'd have waited
> 
> Oh well, I have plenty more trees to slab up.


All the cherry around here is full of carpenter ants. Anything of a decent size will have them.


----------



## psuiewalsh

The carpenter ants seem to like the red oaks too. I split a couple pickup loads over the weekend and had to leave multiple wheelbarrow loads in the woods with the ant hotels in them and hauled out the outside splits.


----------



## muad

husqvarna257 said:


> Do you have chains on it? chains make a huge difference in my book.


No chains. My main issue is I added a loader and I have no weight in the back. She's front heavy which kills traction. I'm going to either load the tires, or find some weights, or make my own three point weight for now.


----------



## muad

James Miller said:


> All the cherry around here is full of carpenter ants. Anything of a decent size will have them.


Interesting. This one had some ants in it up at the first crotch, but the rest of the main trunk was clean.


----------



## MustangMike

I was doing some research a few months back and was surprised to learn that one of the preferred woods for gun stocks, other than Walnut, is Cherry!

Since I know a guy that makes stocks, I've been contemplating making some blanks.


----------



## chipper1

Carpenter ants(the large black ants) don't like a specific wood, but rather wet wood. They do not eat wood like a termite, they burrow in it, which is why there is always wood dust/chips in their tunnels.


----------



## Brufab

muad said:


> No chains. My main issue is I added a loader and I have no weight in the back. She's front heavy which kills traction. I'm going to either load the tires, or find some weights, or make my own three point weight for now.


If you can find wheel weights thats the way to go from personal experience. They don't drain out if you get a flat and are resellable if you end up not needing them.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I was doing some research a few months back and was surprised to learn that one of the preferred woods for gun stocks, other than Walnut, is Cherry!
> 
> Since I know a guy that makes stocks, I've been contemplating making some blanks.


That's interesting.


Brufab said:


> If you can find wheel weights thats the way to go from personal experience. They don't drain out if you get a flat and are resellable if you end up not needing them.


Thanks for the input. I put a brand new rims and tires on this tractor when I got it, as it had turf wheels/tires. I definitely don't wanna put something in my tires that could eventually destroy my rims (lime, etc.).


----------



## Brufab

The beet juice is safe but if you get a flat that's a 150-300$ on the ground. We had pie weights on a 13.6x28 rim on older Ford 600 series. Sheared a valve stem off in woods. We had a spare tire/rim as back up and 1 hour later was back in business. Just removed the weights and r and r the tire/rim and reinstalled pie weights. That calcium chloride has rotted plenty of our rims at valve stem and will never use it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> I was doing some research a few months back and was surprised to learn that one of the preferred woods for gun stocks, other than Walnut, is Cherry!


 They are not common, but I wouldn't call them uncommon either. Walnut, Beech and hard maple are more common though.

I have quite a few walnut, maple and other stock blanks around, as I made several stocks in a past lifetime. I also sold some higher-grade blanks too...

SR


----------



## Brufab

Walnut then maple are most common. I think most of if not all my shotguns are walnut


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Walnut then maple are most common. I think most of if not all my shotguns are walnut


Around our place composite is the most common lol.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Carpenter ants(the large black ants) don't like a specific wood, but rather wet wood. They do not eat wood like a termite, they burrow in it, which is why there is always wood dust/chips in their tunnels.



They leave pretty quick once the nest is busted open though. Split this ash round yesterday and no ants today. Wish my chickens would come running when they hear the axe. They would have a field day.


----------



## bob kern

James Miller said:


> View attachment 967707
> They leave pretty quick once the nest is busted open though. Split this ash round yesterday and no ants today. Wish my chickens would come running when they hear the axe. They would have a field day.


I have picked up many pieces full of ants and threw it in the chicken run. Oh the chaos that ensues!!!! Ants gone, chickens happy and I got quite a show for free!! Win win!!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm pretty sure that my Mini 14s and some of the lower cost shotguns I've seen have Beech stocks, but I think Cherry would look far better.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

This is about the lowest "grade" blank I sold, I kept this one for myself because it was low grade, but still pretty nice,







It's Claro walnut.

SR


----------



## JustJeff

Got my arborist site stickers in the mail. My reward for valuable contribution in the maple syrup, guns, fishing, beer, truck and trailer, wheelbarrow thread!





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Just Jeff, they must have been delivered by the same drone. We know the truckers are too busy to deliver mail. The cash was a nice surprise too.


----------



## muad

I got mine a few weeks or so back, and I can't remember where I put them?!! LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Had a few minutes to haul splits tonight but it got dark on me so out comes the headlamp. At least the days are getting longer.


----------



## Brufab

Thanks H-ranch! Them some bigger than aaverage loads tonite.


----------



## Brufab

I always look forward to the evening wheelbarrow report.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Had a few minutes to haul splits tonight but it got dark on me so out comes the headlamp. At least the days are getting longer.
> View attachment 967786
> View attachment 967785
> View attachment 967784
> View attachment 967783
> View attachment 967782


Thanks!!! My day is complete now!!


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> I always look forward to the evening wheelbarrow report.


Kind of like the garbage can report about the wind on the local weather?


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Thanks!!! My day is complete now!!


Yep! Now as soon as @chipper1 likes your post you can go to sleep.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I have picked up many pieces full of ants and threw it in the chicken run. Oh the chaos that ensues!!!! Ants gone, chickens happy and I got quite a show for free!! Win win!!


Winner winner chicken dinner, whoops, well you know what I mean .
I torch them all at the splitter(the ants lol), then the chickens have a fresh home cooked meal waiting for them when I leave the splitter, they don't like hanging around it while I'm splitting.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> I always look forward to the evening wheelbarrow report.



Gotta get your fix!


----------



## husqvarna257

Brufab said:


> The beet juice is safe but if you get a flat that's a 150-300$ on the ground. We had pie weights on a 13.6x28 rim on older Ford 600 series. Sheared a valve stem off in woods. We had a spare tire/rim as back up and 1 hour later was back in business. Just removed the weights and r and r the tire/rim and reinstalled pie weights. That calcium chloride has rotted plenty of our rims at valve stem and will never use it.


I had to get my fronts foam filled due to valve stems, they add weight. Look around for a used ballast box. I got a free one when I was shipped a dent and scratch one instead of my grapple. Not using it but not sure I want to sell it. Hoarding can be good sometimes.


bob kern said:


> I have picked up many pieces full of ants and threw it in the chicken run. Oh the chaos that ensues!!!! Ants gone, chickens happy and I got quite a show for free!! Win win!!


I save up grubs for the chickens. Put them in the run and it's battle time.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Got my arborist site stickers in the mail. My reward for valuable contribution in the maple syrup, guns, fishing, beer, truck and trailer, wheelbarrow thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


It’s got me wondering why they would the go through all the hassle and expense to print and send these? 
Now they know who you are and where you live.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jeffkrib said:


> It’s got me wondering why they would the go through all the hassle and expense to print and send these?
> Now they know who you are and where you live.



Did you get yours yet?


----------



## JustJeff

Jeffkrib said:


> It’s got me wondering why they would the go through all the hassle and expense to print and send these?
> Now they know who you are and where you live.


They knew who I was and where I lived when I signed up on the forum. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeVee

Jeffkrib said:


> It’s got me wondering why they would the go through all the hassle and expense to print and send these?
> Now they know who you are and where you live.


I can't tell if you are serious or not Jeff?


----------



## JustJeff

I'm no web expert or even very techy nor am I privy to how this particular site works so I'm guessing here. Advertisers or sponsors may value by per click. So the number of visits in a given time a site receives will determine its value to an advertiser or sponsor. If my sticker causes 5 people to look it up over its lifetime and if a thousand stickers manages to attract one active member like one of us, it likely pays for itself. Besides, who doesn't like stickers? Lol. I just wanna know how many posts I have to make to get the t-shirt! [emoji23]

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Yep! Now as soon as @chipper1 likes your post you can go to sleep.


Yes he has been slacking and therapy is getting expensive!!


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Thanks!!! My day is complete now!!


Ha ha me too. Hoping next woodburner season I can post my own pics.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Gotta get your fix!


Yea my life is pretty stressful with the wife's medical issues, shes been hospitalized for 4 days now again so the wheelbarrow pics are an escape as funny as it sounds. Been living on slim margins for the last 6 months. J


----------



## GeeVee

JustJeff said:


> I'm no web expert or even very techy nor am I privy to how this particular site works so I'm guessing here. Advertisers or sponsors may value by per click. So the number of visits in a given time a site receives will determine its value to an advertiser or sponsor. If my sticker causes 5 people to look it up over its lifetime and if a thousand stickers manages to attract one active member like one of us, it likely pays for itself. Besides, who doesn't like stickers? Lol. I just wanna know how many posts I have to make to get the t-shirt! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I think you have to post at least 2041, to get the shirt Jeff. 

....and you do realize if anyone wanted to know, they will capture your IP address of the computer you are using, and from that, determine where you are and what your name is, etc? They really dont NEED you to use all the info you gave when you joined, to know exactly who you are and where you live. 

30 years ago no one needed much info to find out more about you than you thought you could hide, today, my 5yo Grandaughter could build a profile of any one in this forum, in a matter of half an hour. Full name, address, your whole family's info, all the places you've lived, your school, your jobs, drivng record, arrest record, credit/financial info, and of course, all the internet use and trends. No one has ANY privacy despite what they might think. 

I know there are a few unintelligent boys over in Political Forum who will say different, but, there is no hiding that info, its already out there, and if one wants to find it, they can and do so, quite simply. You dont have to have bad intentions to know how to do it, nor have special equipment or software. Anyone that says they are "anonymous" on the web is just being silly.


----------



## Brufab

If I can get out just to make a few test cuts with my remingtons I'm like a kid going to Disneyland


----------



## James Miller

bob kern said:


> I have picked up many pieces full of ants and threw it in the chicken run. Oh the chaos that ensues!!!! Ants gone, chickens happy and I got quite a show for free!! Win win!!


My chickens run free from sun up to sun down. I don't know where they are most times till they come back to the pen for the night.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> My chickens run free from sun up to sun down. I don't know where they are most times till they come back to the pen for the night.


Mine were free range when I had them. Fire up the splitter and they came running looking for any bug that came out from under the bark or whatever. They would tear things up if I walked away for a couple of minutes.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Mine were free range when I had them. Fire up the splitter and they came running looking for any bug that came out from under the bark or whatever. They would tear things up if I walked away for a couple of minutes.


They like it here too, even though our girls are mostly in the second hand lion cage now.


----------



## bob kern

View attachment IMG_2999.MOV



farmer steve said:


> Mine were free range when I had them. Fire up the splitter and they came running looking for any bug that came out from under the bark or whatever. They would tear things up if I walked away for a couple of minutes.


View attachment IMG_2999.MOV


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Fire up the splitter and they came running looking for any bug that came out from under the bark or whatever.


My chickens never come running when I'm splitting. It might be that I split by hand and there is an ingrained survival instinct in chickens to not go near anyone at the splitting block with an ax in their hand!


----------



## MustangMike

I've been banking "long distance" by mail for years, but recent problems with the Post Office have resulted in opening an account at a local Credit Union. I have not been in a bank/credit union in years and was not even thinking about it.

So, I'm standing there on on-line waiting for the teller, and I see this sign: "No Hoodies, No Sunglasses, No Cell Phones" ... and I think WOW, thank goodness they didn't say anything about knives or guns ... I'm good!


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> I haven't worked on saws much so I'm not sure about your reasoning. Why did you put on the tensioner from a 250? So the pin lines up much better in a 0.050 bar? I like the idea of going bigger on the gauge for the reasons you said. I have a 170 also and I'm knocking teeth off that skinny little chain all the time. I might consider this upgrade when I run out of chains.



The side tensioner is just much easier to use in my opinion. The original front adjuster it tricky to turn with a scrench, it’s very close to the bar and seems to be a task for my young boy. So i did it to make the chainsaw experience better for him, which means less work for me.
I’m not sure about what you mean with the pins lining up on .050” gage, I just like the beefy drive links on this chain as opposed to .043” I also “hope” that a more rigid B&C will be less likely to throw a chain off. 
So in short, I learned the weak points of this original setup and tried to upgrade it some for a beginner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> I've been banking "long distance" by mail for years, but recent problems with the Post Office have resulted in opening an account at a local Credit Union. I have not been in a bank/credit union in years and was not even thinking about it.
> 
> So, I'm standing there on on-line waiting for the teller, and I see this sign: "No Hoodies, No Sunglasses, No Cell Phones" ... and I think WOW, thank goodness they didn't say anything about knives or guns ... I'm good!


I did the same thing once at the local hospital. Got a call my brother passed out and fell down the steps getting ready for work. Walked in talked to him for awhile and left. My MIL who works in billing ask me later that day if I had .y gun on .e at the hospital and informed me that wasn't allowed. Theres big no gun signs on all the doors now.


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> Looks beautiful up there on that ridge.
> Is that picco chain on the 170.



Nice place to relax and sight see. 
I already trashed the box. The picco, micro, mini stuff gets me confused. I know the cutters are much larger than the original (PMM3). I can take a picture of them side by side if it would help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> The side tensioner is just much easier to use in my opinion. The original front adjuster it tricky to turn with a scrench, it’s very close to the bar and seems to be a task for my young boy. So i did it to make the chainsaw experience better for him, which means less work for me.
> I’m not sure about what you mean with the pins lining up on .050” gage, I just like the beefy drive links on this chain as opposed to .043” I also “hope” that a more rigid B&C will be less likely to throw a chain off.
> So in short, I learned the weak points of this original setup and tried to upgrade it some for a beginner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't see the word 'side' in your original post. Makes sense now. I may have to look into those upgrades.


----------



## Be Stihl

Yes Chipper, I believe so it is 63 PS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

Still got some red oak scrounge to work on from before. A section in the second pic is big enough to try the 36" bar on the 88cc remington. Has to be 30"+. For a few cuts. Gonna have to go with the archer full comp that came with the bar. We had to modify the bar and before we buy any more chain we need to make sure it oils good and works. We modded a 16 link mount to a 14 link mount


----------



## H-Ranch

Today's haul.


----------



## chipper1

Finally got started on the gun furniture .
Started with this.




One bucket.




And two.




And some more.




And at least 4 buckets .


----------



## Jeffkrib

mountainguyed67 said:


> Did you get yours yet?


BTW guys I wasn’t being serious, I didn’t bother giving my details as I figured they wouldn’t bother sending them overseas plus I’m not to fussed about getting one anyway.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jeffkrib said:


> I didn’t bother giving my details



I gathered that, that’s why I responded like I did. Humor.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Been below -30 for the last two mornings. This may finally be the end of our winter deep freeze though, supposedly to be +29 tomorrow and the lowest low in the ten day forecast is -1.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Morning guys. Been below -30 for the last two mornings. This may finally be the end of our winter deep freeze though, supposedly to be +29 tomorrow and the lowest low in the ten day forecast is -1.


Brrrrrrr.
We had a couple 50 degree days already. That's normal here and winter is certainly not over, but we're over the hump. I'm into hardcore spring planning/ work now, hence the splitting pictures. I'm heading out to finish a tree job today, I've been waiting for the ground to freeze back up, and it's been below freezing for the last three days. This weekend its supposed to be above freezing every day so now's the time.
We got another inch and a half of fresh snow last night though lol. It will be gone by Monday.


----------



## H-Ranch

Had to sneak in at least one load for @Brufab and Mrs. Brufab. Ssshhhhhh!!!


----------



## svk

We’ve only had two days above freezing since the first of December. Overall this has been a very cold winter so I’m looking forward to things warming up a bit.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Had to sneak in at least one load for @Brufab and Mrs. Brufab. Ssshhhhhh!!! View attachment 968210


Much appreciated!  At the dr right now. I'm waiting in parking lot for covid protocols, patient only allowed bs


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Much appreciated!  At the dr right now. I'm waiting in parking lot for covid protocols, patient only allowed bs


Arghhh!!! That's very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Brufab

@H-Ranch wheelbarrow load to the average guy


----------



## JRM

My "scrounge" of the day (year!)






A close friends nephew owns a tree trimming business. Apparently, he runs ALOT of perfectly good firewood through the chipper just to get rid of it. I think I have a new honey hole 
It means a drive into the city, 40 miles each way, a small inconvenience for the return. He is so eager to give it away he happily loaded me with a smile 
I took my dump trailer my buddy brought his utility and we filled em up. I got some work to do now.


----------



## svk

JRM said:


> My "scrounge" of the day (year!)
> 
> View attachment 968283
> View attachment 968284
> 
> View attachment 968286
> 
> A close friends nephew owns a tree trimming business. Apparently, he runs ALOT of perfectly good firewood through the chipper just to get rid of it. I think I have a new honey hole
> It means a drive into the city, 40 miles each way, a small inconvenience for the return. He is so eager to give it away he happily loaded me with a smile
> I took my dump trailer my buddy brought his utility and we filled em up. I got some work to do now.


After the last two mornings with more than -30f I would just about kiss that unfrozen dirt...even with the oil sheen on it LOL!

Nice score BTW


----------



## MustangMike

We got snow again this morning, only about 2" but very heavy and ice capped ... glad I re-scheduled my appts for this morning to yesterday afternoon!

Gave me time to plow the driveway with the ATV (thank goodness I have it). Also did 5 driveways for neighbors. Last snowstorm my next-door neighbor did mine with his Kubota as I was busy with taxes. He is at work in NYC today.

It is a good neighborhood, we help each other.


----------



## MustangMike

I think we are going to have to ban you SVK ... that statement is NOT politically correct and refutes global warming!


----------



## JRM

svk said:


> After the last two mornings with more than -30f I would just about kiss that unfrozen dirt...even with the oil sheen on it LOL!
> 
> Nice score BTW


It just showed itself within the last few days for the first time since Christmas. 50° and 1" of rain in a 12 hour period....between warm Temps and the rain we lost close to 2 feet of snow in a matter of a couple of days. It went fast.


----------



## rarefish383

For years I've been thinking it would be nice to have a trailer picker on the front on my tractor. All the years I shifted trailers at UPS I used a yard shifter, with a dolly picker on the front. It has a pneumatic piston with a U shaped hook on top, a mirror low on the windshield that pointed down. You pushed a button and the piston shot down, held it down until you got the u under the donut of the pintle. Let go of the button and two mongo springs pulled the dolly up. It would take a driver 10-15 minutes to get out, lift the tongue of the dolly up, pull it forward and set it in the pintle. S shifter could do it in 10 seconds and be gone. My JD X540 has hydraulic lift on the front implements. I started chopping up 1/4" angle, bought a 4 bolt, bolt on receiver hitch, and when I was done, I can now pull up to my wood splitter or any of my trailers and pick them up and move them around. i never have to get off and fold the leg up or wind the jack stand up. Just lift the whole thing up and off I go. I need to get the paint out and I'll be pretty much done.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> For years I've been thinking it would be nice to have a trailer picker on the front on my tractor. All the years I shifted trailers at UPS I used a yard shifter, with a dolly picker on the front. It has a pneumatic piston with a U shaped hook on top, a mirror low on the windshield that pointed down. You pushed a button and the piston shot down, held it down until you got the u under the donut of the pintle. Let go of the button and two mongo springs pulled the dolly up. It would take a driver 10-15 minutes to get out, lift the tongue of the dolly up, pull it forward and set it in the pintle. S shifter could do it in 10 seconds and be gone. My JD X540 has hydraulic lift on the front implements. I started chopping up 1/4" angle, bought a 4 bolt, bolt on receiver hitch, and when I was done, I can now pull up to my wood splitter or any of my trailers and pick them up and move them around. i never have to get off and fold the leg up or wind the jack stand up. Just lift the whole thing up and off I go. I need to get the paint out and I'll be pretty much done.



That's awesome!


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> For years I've been thinking it would be nice to have a trailer picker on the front on my tractor. All the years I shifted trailers at UPS I used a yard shifter, with a dolly picker on the front. It has a pneumatic piston with a U shaped hook on top, a mirror low on the windshield that pointed down. You pushed a button and the piston shot down, held it down until you got the u under the donut of the pintle. Let go of the button and two mongo springs pulled the dolly up. It would take a driver 10-15 minutes to get out, lift the tongue of the dolly up, pull it forward and set it in the pintle. S shifter could do it in 10 seconds and be gone. My JD X540 has hydraulic lift on the front implements. I started chopping up 1/4" angle, bought a 4 bolt, bolt on receiver hitch, and when I was done, I can now pull up to my wood splitter or any of my trailers and pick them up and move them around. i never have to get off and fold the leg up or wind the jack stand up. Just lift the whole thing up and off I go. I need to get the paint out and I'll be pretty much done.



Pretty cool Joe. Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


>




You forgot to give a “Crazy loud video” warning, I usually give a dislike for videos that loud. I’ll let you slide just this once.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> You forgot to give a “Crazy loud video” warning, I usually give a dislike for videos that loud. I’ll let you slide just this once.


Becareful if you ever click on one of my remington saw videos


----------



## H-Ranch

I managed to get one more in while nobody was looking... but don't expect any more until at least tomorrow, maybe even Sunday.


----------



## Brufab

Another masterpiece by @H-Ranch truly works of art!


----------



## Brufab

I have to live thru guys posts as a 24hr caregiver for the wife currently. Things not good today. Went from place earlier in the day to a ambulance ride to the main hospital


----------



## sundance

Brufab said:


> I have to live thru guys posts as a 24hr caregiver for the wife currently. Things not good today. Went from place earlier in the day to a ambulance ride to the main hospital


Thoughts are with you.....hope all is well.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> You forgot to give a “Crazy loud video” warning, I usually give a dislike for videos that loud. I’ll let you slide just this once.


Sorry, I had my hearing aids on and could hardly hear it. I guess that's what all those years of running a gutted muffler on a Super 1050 does.


----------



## bob kern

JRM said:


> My "scrounge" of the day (year!)
> 
> View attachment 968283
> View attachment 968284
> 
> View attachment 968286
> 
> A close friends nephew owns a tree trimming business. Apparently, he runs ALOT of perfectly good firewood through the chipper just to get rid of it. I think I have a new honey hole
> It means a drive into the city, 40 miles each way, a small inconvenience for the return. He is so eager to give it away he happily loaded me with a smile
> I took my dump trailer my buddy brought his utility and we filled em up. I got some work to do now.


That is awesome!! Score!!


----------



## bob kern

Evening chipper!


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> For years I've been thinking it would be nice to have a trailer picker on the front on my tractor. All the years I shifted trailers at UPS I used a yard shifter, with a dolly picker on the front. It has a pneumatic piston with a U shaped hook on top, a mirror low on the windshield that pointed down. You pushed a button and the piston shot down, held it down until you got the u under the donut of the pintle. Let go of the button and two mongo springs pulled the dolly up. It would take a driver 10-15 minutes to get out, lift the tongue of the dolly up, pull it forward and set it in the pintle. S shifter could do it in 10 seconds and be gone. My JD X540 has hydraulic lift on the front implements. I started chopping up 1/4" angle, bought a 4 bolt, bolt on receiver hitch, and when I was done, I can now pull up to my wood splitter or any of my trailers and pick them up and move them around. i never have to get off and fold the leg up or wind the jack stand up. Just lift the whole thing up and off I go. I need to get the paint out and I'll be pretty much done.




I put one on the front bumper of my riding mower. It is fixed so I have to dismount and hook up. I mostly run my splitter and 3'x4' trailer around the wood lot on the front end. Very easy that way to position both where I want them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> It is fixed so I have to dismount and hook up.



That’s super easy on those tiny tractors though.


----------



## Cogito

Brufab said:


> Thought that was for the south of the equator forum members


Can I join this conversation? I promise I will behave.


----------



## Cogito

rarefish383 said:


> For years I've been thinking it would be nice to have a trailer picker on the front on my tractor. All the years I shifted trailers at UPS I used a yard shifter, with a dolly picker on the front. It has a pneumatic piston with a U shaped hook on top, a mirror low on the windshield that pointed down. You pushed a button and the piston shot down, held it down until you got the u under the donut of the pintle. Let go of the button and two mongo springs pulled the dolly up. It would take a driver 10-15 minutes to get out, lift the tongue of the dolly up, pull it forward and set it in the pintle. S shifter could do it in 10 seconds and be gone. My JD X540 has hydraulic lift on the front implements. I started chopping up 1/4" angle, bought a 4 bolt, bolt on receiver hitch, and when I was done, I can now pull up to my wood splitter or any of my trailers and pick them up and move them around. i never have to get off and fold the leg up or wind the jack stand up. Just lift the whole thing up and off I go. I need to get the paint out and I'll be pretty much done.



That looks like the most awesome self driving, hydraulic cannon I've ever seen.


----------



## LondonNeil

JRM said:


> My "scrounge" of the day (year!)
> 
> View attachment 968283
> View attachment 968284
> 
> View attachment 968286
> 
> A close friends nephew owns a tree trimming business. Apparently, he runs ALOT of perfectly good firewood through the chipper just to get rid of it. I think I have a new honey hole
> It means a drive into the city, 40 miles each way, a small inconvenience for the return. He is so eager to give it away he happily loaded me with a smile
> I took my dump trailer my buddy brought his utility and we filled em up. I got some work to do now.


Good score! It's that time of year again when I start to think about getting wood in. My garden is heavy clay and often is too wet for me to work on for a while yet and after a week of storms there are yes down everywhere but my lawn is a pond. Anyway, I've contacted my two usual tree guys to let them know I'm still here and starting to want to get wood. With our recent energy price rises and now war in Ukraine I can imagine energy doubling again, so I want wood! It's been a mild winter this year though and I'll have about 1.3 years worth of wood CSS left over, so no need to panic. Quite looking forward to a few more tanks through that little dolmakita-rippersaw Mooohahahahaha! I'd have to grab the 365 for wood like your scrounge though!


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> We’ve only had two days above freezing since the first of December. Overall this has been a very cold winter so I’m looking forward to things warming up a bit.


Ya, me too.
It's been a cold, snowy, crappy Winter here in Southern Ontario this year.
Can't wait for a bit warmer to get my garage build started.
I did get my woodshed built before Christmas so I'm stoked about that.


----------



## Cogito

Cogito said:


> That looks like the most awesome self driving, hydraulic cannon I've ever seen.


I don’t really understand how these forums work but I found a post besmirching Australian arborists and thought I might be able to offer some inside information on how bad we really are.


----------



## djg james

Marine5068 said:


> Ya, me too.
> It's been a cold, snowy, crappy Winter here in Southern Ontario this year.
> Can't wait for a bit warmer to get my garage build started.
> I did get my woodshed built before Christmas so I'm stoked about that.
> View attachment 968446
> View attachment 968447
> View attachment 968448


I wonder how well your firewood will dry with closed in sides?


----------



## JustJeff

Nice shack @Marine5068. Should work great. I could see my little Kubota living in the garage

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> I wonder how well your firewood will dry with closed in sides?


Mine's fully enclosed. Put dry wood in and it stays dry.


----------



## djg james

sundance said:


> Mine's fully enclosed. Put dry wood in and it stays dry.


I had a three sided enclosure that I put green firewood in. Seemed to take forever to season. Of course, it was tucked under some overhanging branches and did not get any breeze through it. I now stack my green out in the open, top covered with a tarp, where it can get plenty of sun and wind.


----------



## JRM

LondonNeil said:


> Good score! It's that time of year again when I start to think about getting wood in. My garden is heavy clay and often is too wet for me to work on for a while yet and after a week of storms there are yes down everywhere but my lawn is a pond. Anyway, I've contacted my two usual tree guys to let them know I'm still here and starting to want to get wood. With our recent energy price rises and now war in Ukraine I can imagine energy doubling again, so I want wood! It's been a mild winter this year though and I'll have about 1.3 years worth of wood CSS left over, so no need to panic. Quite looking forward to a few more tanks through that little dolmakita-rippersaw Mooohahahahaha! I'd have to grab the 365 for wood like your scrounge though!



If I can help it, I do all my cutting and splitting when it's cold. I've become allergic to sweating...
It doesn't always work out the way I want though. Up until Last week we had 2-3 ft of snow on the ground dating back to Christmas. Hard to do much in the woods when its that deep. Now I have a nice stack of logs all I have to do is keep my lay down area clear. Easy peasey.


----------



## MustangMike

Hey, plowing the driveway for some neighbors pays off ... just got a nice bottle of Red Wine!

He always does 2 of the driveways - his and his Mom's, but said I saved him a trip to the chiropractor this time! There was a tough ice crust on the top!


----------



## JRM

Man, over here it's just expected of me  
A nip of wine while snow plowing, that's the ticket. 

In all honesty, my neighbors have never asked me to plow for them. Something about watching someone with a disability try to shovel the deep spots out of a 150 ft driveway that I can't stomach. They are always appreciative. That's enough payment - Although an occasional bribe would be nice!


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> I wonder how well your firewood will dry with closed in sides?


I have a similar wood shed but it only sees wood that has been seasoning for a minimum of a year in the outside ricks. Fill it with 3 cords and the back porch with another three each fall.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> I had a three sided enclosure that I put green firewood in. Seemed to take forever to season. Of course, it was tucked under some overhanging branches and did not get any breeze through it. I now stack my green out in the open, top covered with a tarp, where it can get plenty of sun and wind.


If a fella has the spot to do it a long row north to south top covered is the best. Baked by the sun in the morning baked by the sun on the other side in the afternoon. Not done it myself but I certainly see where it would be great. Full ventilation, full sun. I hear you can take green wood to burnable in around 8 months stacked like that.


----------



## H-Ranch

Made it home in time tonight to get a few loads in. 




Got to see this earlier today too. It's a Duesey!


----------



## Jere39

Still retrieving more of the oak that took out my power last week. These are two of the bigger branches. I'm not at all sure I can pull any of the trunk sections up this hill:


----------



## JustJeff

If a wood shack has gaps between the boards for air to come in and a nice gap between the roof and walls for moisture to escape it should dry wood just fine, especially if he stacks on pallets letting air come up from underneath.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> Still retrieving more of the oak that took out my power last week. These are two of the bigger branches. I'm not at all sure I can pull any of the trunk sections up this hill:




I see transmission repairs in your future. I plan on doing this type of stuff too, but using my loader to pull with.


----------



## duckman

Jere39 said:


> Still retrieving more of the oak that took out my power last week. These are two of the bigger branches. I'm not at all sure I can pull any of the trunk sections up this hill:



a skidder cone makes it so much better. the big yellow one's are worth the money.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Evening chipper!


Good evening Bob .
Was thinking about the chicken stories lol.
Brought them a nice round and split it in front of them, it took them a while as they seemed a bit timid with me having the axe in hand lol.
One they figured out that the frozen black ants were all over the ground it was like a bunch of sharks devouring a seal .




Got a little more wood split today than that round too. It was so nice working out in the sun, even though the wind was blowing pretty good. Had my bibs on and a hoodie, works for me .


----------



## mountainguyed67

duckman said:


> a skidder cone makes it so much better. the big yellow one's are worth the money.



All I could find are these small yellow ones, it only takes a log up to 20”. 









Skidding Cone for Logs


Does not qualify for free shipping. The skidding cone is an essential tool for small-scale timber harvesting activities. It prevents logs from getting stuck in roots, stumps and other obstacles. Its elliptical-shaped nose makes it robust and allows it to slide along residual trees, thus avoiding...




sregear.com


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see transmission repairs in your future. I plan on doing this type of stuff too, but using my loader to pull with.


Maybe, it's only held up to this for 12 years so far.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Maybe, it's only held up to this for 12 years so far.


That's pretty awesome. 
Do you know what axle it has.


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> Do you know what axle it has.


The transmission is the Tuff Torq K92, pumping full time 4wd with independent front wheel motors, and in my tractor it whines. Here is a snow plowing video from about 12 years ago, pushing snow and making noise.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> Maybe, it's only held up to this for 12 years so far.



Wow! I thought it wouldn’t handle much of that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I got my loader tilt cylinder back together today, it had been leaking. I’ll put it back on when I get a chance.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I had to squeeze the piston seal back in to get the cylinder back together. It got stretched during installation, and was sticking out enough that it would hang up and wouldn't go in any further.


----------



## James Miller

bob kern said:


> If a fella has the spot to do it a long row north to south top covered is the best. Baked by the sun in the morning baked by the sun on the other side in the afternoon. Not done it myself but I certainly see where it would be great. Full ventilation, full sun. I hear you can take green wood to burnable in around 8 months stacked like that.




That's how we do it. The middle rack in the back and the two short racks on the right are hickory and oak cut and split in January. If someone remembers I'll test a few pieces in October and see where there at. I won't burn that stuff till winter 23/24 either way.


----------



## JRM

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had to squeeze the piston seal back in to get the cylinder back together. It got stretched during installation, and was sticking out enough that it would hang up and wouldn't go in any further.
> 
> View attachment 968659



I can't tell, is that packing Nut round or does it have a hex shape like an actual nut?


----------



## Lionsfan

MustangMike said:


> Hey, plowing the driveway for some neighbors pays off ... just got a nice bottle of Red Wine!
> 
> He always does 2 of the driveways - his and his Mom's, but said I saved him a trip to the chiropractor this time! There was a tough ice crust on the top!



I snowblowed mine the other night and ran over and did the neighbor's after that. Pretty sure it's time to tap trees, so hopefully I'll see a bottle of syrup in return.


----------



## bob kern

James Miller said:


> View attachment 968666
> 
> That's how we do it. The middle rack in the back and the two short racks on the right are hickory and oak cut and split in January. If someone remembers I'll test a few pieces in October and see where there at. I won't burn that stuff till winter 23/24 either way.


Would sure be interesting to know!


----------



## rarefish383

JRM said:


> My "scrounge" of the day (year!)
> 
> View attachment 968283
> View attachment 968284
> 
> View attachment 968286
> 
> A close friends nephew owns a tree trimming business. Apparently, he runs ALOT of perfectly good firewood through the chipper just to get rid of it. I think I have a new honey hole
> It means a drive into the city, 40 miles each way, a small inconvenience for the return. He is so eager to give it away he happily loaded me with a smile
> I took my dump trailer my buddy brought his utility and we filled em up. I got some work to do now.


We hated wood. Our truck/equipment/wood lot was 5 acres. We didn't have room to store it. What little we did bring home, Dad would have the guys split on rainy days. He guaranteed them half a days pay for bad weather days. But, you had to show up, and if it was clear enough to put in two hours on the pile, you got paid. As a company we lost money on wood, but you had to get rid of it. We had people on file most everywhere we worked to dump. We had one farmers Market that was on the way home. He gave us $50 a load and had a paved pad we could back and dump, in and out in 5 minutes. That was in the 70's-to mid 80's. Our chipper truck was an F600 with a 12' bed with 6' high sides. It would take 3 cords, but we seldom put that much on it. The Market took everything we had.


----------



## rarefish383

Cogito said:


> I don’t really understand how these forums work but I found a post besmirching Australian arborists and thought I might be able to offer some inside information on how bad we really are.


Welcome. I think one of our stalwarts is from Perth. BobL. I was visiting Arbtalk in the UK. They had a whole forum called something like, " Clueless Americans". I got kind of pizzed with them bashing us, so I posted, "Next time you need some one to give a couple mullion of their young boys to cover your back, call the Chinese." Next time I logged on, that particular forum was blocked to anyone that didn't live in the UK. Funny thing is, all the guys there treated me like family, still do. The USA bashing seemed like "Local Legend" gone wild. Some one would say something, and it would grow and grow. Sure hope you don't find that here. Now, this particular forum is the most open forum here. We joke, don't take life overly serious, and have fun. We do crack on each other from time to time. I always say, if I can't laugh at myself, I can't laugh at you. So, if I do something that makes you laugh, feel free to call me on it. Another one of my beliefs is if I make one person laugh today, it was a day well lived. Even if I have to do something stupid to make them laugh.


----------



## rarefish383

bob kern said:


> If a fella has the spot to do it a long row north to south top covered is the best. Baked by the sun in the morning baked by the sun on the other side in the afternoon. Not done it myself but I certainly see where it would be great. Full ventilation, full sun. I hear you can take green wood to burnable in around 8 months stacked like that.


I live on top of a hill in Mt Airy. The wind blows constantly. Oak stacked on my court, in the sun, with no cover, split from now till May or so, will be ready to burn next Fall/Winter. The other thing is, in the cold months here, the humidity drops and freezing thawing seems to push the water out. I split about six cords of Cherry back in October. A friend asked for a half cord. I told him it wasn't ready yet, but he wanted it. He came back in a couple weeks and said he wanted a full cord, it was burning great. So, I burned about a cord of it. Different wood, and different environment.


----------



## dancan

muad said:


> I want to find a couple white oaks around me to mill. My favorite piece of furniture is a bench my Great Uncle made from a white oak log. He originally made it for my other GU (his brother-in-law), but gave it to me after he saw how much I loved it. I'd like to make a matching bench like that, then maybe a kitchen table for the misses. I'm torn between white oak and black walnut for her table.
> 
> Now to learn about milling with an Alaskan mill. Pretty excited about the venture. Hopefully this all works out.
> 
> Oh, and @chipper, the bar studs are fine. LMBO!


That enough saw for that haybale ?
You may need to get it ported lol


----------



## dancan

JustJeff said:


> I'm no web expert or even very techy nor am I privy to how this particular site works so I'm guessing here. Advertisers or sponsors may value by per click. So the number of visits in a given time a site receives will determine its value to an advertiser or sponsor. If my sticker causes 5 people to look it up over its lifetime and if a thousand stickers manages to attract one active member like one of us, it likely pays for itself. Besides, who doesn't like stickers? Lol. I just wanna know how many posts I have to make to get the t-shirt! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



There was talk of an AS hat back in the day ...
Never saw one of those but have seen plenty of As holes


----------



## Jere39

duckman said:


> a skidder cone makes it so much better. the big yellow one's are worth the money.


I made a similar device from the front corner of a large SUV bumper cover, using the fog light hole as my choker access. It works ok, but then I built a log arch that works better. Arch doesn't work without direct attachment to the tractor, and I couldn't reach it down the hill side far enough to pick up the front of these logs. I arched these two from this point on my driveway to my processing area. I am sure the bumper cover would have helped, but I was pulling through leaves, and didn't bother pulling it out of the shed and putting it on these two. Me being lazy. The first log came up a little easier, but still a couple grunts, and a whining hydro:


----------



## H-Ranch

Hey fellas! Guess what's going on here this morning?


----------



## Bikerbrian

bob kern said:


> That is awesome!! Score!!


Same here I have two guys who save all the mesquite they cut down for me it cost them money to take to the dump so giving it to me saves them money I have a old utility trailer I park in there yard when it is full I go over and get it ..


----------



## H-Ranch

No problem hauling this morning, but it's getting to be mud season with the warm up today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Hey fellas! Guess what's going on here this morning?



Birthday party?


----------



## mountainguyed67

JRM said:


> I can't tell, is that packing Nut round or does it have a hex shape like an actual nut?



It’s 1-13/16”, I put Blue Locktite on the threads and zapped it on with a 3/4” impact, with the appropriate size air hose. It needs a bigger than standard hose. It’s a new nylon lock nut, only went on once.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Birthday party?


LOL! I forgot to mention that on our trio to Indiana I told the family, "Point out any woodburners you see from the highway. Just holler out!" I think I was the only one enthusiastically playing though. My wife did spot a couple, but I found most of them and even called out firewood stacks, a guy with a chainsaw, and a pickup loaded with wood. Maybe they were just sore that I was winning the game...


----------



## JRM

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s 1-13/16”, I put Blue Locktite on the threads and zapped it on with a 3/4” impact, with the appropriate size air hose. It needs a bigger than standard hose. It’s a new nylon lock nut, only went on once.
> View attachment 968793


I recently repacked a couple bucket cylinders from an old kubota. The packing nuts on those are round with a small dimple. You have to line that dimple up with the threaded fitting on the back end of the cylinder, stuff a 3/8 rod in (I used a bolt). This holds the nut in place while you loosen it by turning the rod. This is how it is called out in the FSM for removing and more importantly installing new packing. If you tighten the packing before installing into the cylinder it will be ruined as it is now compressed too much. It's a different set up, for sure.


----------



## mountainguyed67

On mine, the packing is inside the gland/seal retainer. And there’s no way to tighten that nut after stabbing it into the barrel.

Is that a tilt, or lift cylinder?


----------



## JRM

Bucket (tilt).
But the lift cylinders are set up the same on that model loader.

I know most require tightening prior to installation into the barrel. I went into this one blind, assuming it was no different, but pulled back when the packing was substantially larger than the diameter of the barrel when tightened. I found a reprint manual online and ordered it, read it (gasp) and learned something new


----------



## H-Ranch

And I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## Lee192233

Had a great day in the woods. The whole family was out. The wife and kids made snowmen while I cut logs to 10' and used the tractor to skid logs to the old log landing. I was also a moving target for snowballs while I was driving through the woods! I scrounged a bunch of beech, some red oak and of course ash.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JRM said:


> the packing was substantially larger than the diameter of the barrel when tightened.



So the packing is squeezed between the halves of a two piece piston?


----------



## JRM

mountainguyed67 said:


> So the packing is squeezed between the halves of a two piece piston?


Yes, basically. I don't have good pics of the piston but it is shouldered for the packing glands and the piston nut, the round part with the indent, bottoms out on the piston shoulder to give the packing a specific preload.

Pic of Shouldered piston with packing. See how it is torn, I removed it without loosening the piston nut to relax the packing, not knowing what I was doing.



Round nut with bolt (see barrel with bolt in pics above, this is how the piston nut is held in place to tighten everything up after assembled into the barrel)


----------



## JRM

Lee192233 said:


> Had a great day in the woods. The whole family was out. The wife and kids made snowmen while I cut logs to 10' and used the tractor to skid logs to the old log landing. I was also a moving target for snowballs while I was driving through the woods! I scrounged a bunch of beech, some red oak and of course ash.View attachment 968889
> View attachment 968890
> View attachment 968891
> View attachment 968892
> View attachment 968893



I like your ballast. Is it filled with anything? I have thought long and hard about building a purpose built counterweight. Something I could still use to yard logs with. I have to drop my counter weight which I don't like, because I often could use the ballast when I turn around to grab the logs with my forks.


----------



## old CB

H-Ranch said:


> No problem hauling this morning, but it's getting to be mud season with the warm up


H-Ranch, are you keeping an eye on your wheelbarrow tire tread? With all the mileage you've put on that thing this winter, it must be pretty near bald.


----------



## Lee192233

JRM said:


> I like your ballast. Is it filled with anything? I have thought long and hard about building a purpose built counterweight. Something I could still use to yard logs with. I have to drop my counter weight which I don't like, because I often could use the ballast when I turn around to grab the logs with my forks.


Thanks! I don't have it filled. The option is there if I need to. My rear tires are filled with beet juice as well. I estimate it to weigh around 425-450 lbs going by steel weight tables. The plates are 1/2" with 4" I beams along the bottom and between the plates where the 3 pt mounts are welded on. I also have a chain box on it. Here's a little video of it.
View attachment received_2928650377461673.mp4


----------



## chipper1

Getting somewhere. Hope to get more done tomorrow too.
There were a few of the rounds that were punky(some from the logs I burnt earlier this yr), they are to the right of the gas can, I'll use those at the bonfire pit.


----------



## H-Ranch

old CB said:


> H-Ranch, are you keeping an eye on your wheelbarrow tire tread? With all the mileage you've put on that thing this winter, it must be pretty near bald.


It's not bald, but it sure could use a tube! It has a leak that I couldn't find with a spray bottle of soapy water. Might have to try again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> I'll use those at the bonfire pit.



You’ll need bigger pieces.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’ll need bigger pieces.
> 
> View attachment 968976


Right.
These will be for getting it going and burning up stumps .
I have the rest of the trees I'm taking down in front of the barn, the elm will have a lot of branches, they'll be plenty of fire from that. 
Currently it's full of branches from a cherry I took down last week along with a bunch of other various chunks and logs. 
I fell this one up lol. It was a bummer, not long after I finished installing the roof panels I noticed the large vertical crack. The good thing is once the stump is flush cut or ground I'll be able to get thru with a 60" mower deck. 
I gave the wood to my neighbor, he has a fireplace. I give him cherry many times and he lets me have all the black locust I drop for him . He has 3 or 4 that are throwing shade on his peach trees, may get those down this week depending on the weather.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Made it home in time tonight to get a few loads in.
> View attachment 968602
> View attachment 968603
> View attachment 968604
> 
> Got to see this earlier today too. It's a Duesey!
> View attachment 968605


@H-Ranch 101 ways to fit a face cord in a wheelbarrow  thanks for the pics!


----------



## Brufab

Jere39 said:


> Maybe, it's only held up to this for 12 years so far.


Nothing runs like a deere


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> LOL! I forgot to mention that on our to to Indiana I told the family, "Point out any woodburners you see from the highway. Just holler out!" I think I was the only one enthusiastically playing though. My wife did spot a couple, but I found most of them and even called out firewood stacks, a guy with a chainsaw, and a pickup loaded with wood. Maybe they were just sore that I was winning the game...


That's funny I do that with roofs.


----------



## Brufab

Looks like h-ranch back in the day dominating the competition at the county fair


----------



## H-Ranch

Had enough yet? LOL


----------



## Brufab

Holy heck! I'm close to tapping out  that wheelbarrow is going in the guiness book of world records. Thing hauls wood like a tri axle dump


----------



## GrizG

I don't lack for firewood... The two large maple trees that are leaning on the right need to come down. The recent ice storm led to the root plate lifting on those two trees and the smaller tree between them. The smaller tree broke off mid stem and I dropped the snag--the stump can be seen in the photo. I also removed one the lowest branches with my pole saw to take some weight off--I took the rest off after the photo. It had been way to windy to mess with those trees and the one with the branch cut off it is being braced up by a cedar tree. I'd like to drop that tree before it falls. This as it's natural lean will wipe out a tree my father planted maybe 10 years ago. I'm pretty sure I can get it to fall between the two trees my father planted via directional felling with an open face cut, plunge cut, and trigger. If my plan works it will pivot off the cedar... if it doesn't, I'm no worse off than if I let if fall by itself. This is a very small number of trees I can turn into firewood... between my property, my parents' and my sons' there are at least 100 damaged and/or fallen trees. Add in 22 miles of rail trail and there is more wood than could be burned in a life time! There are some branch tips showing close to the dog run from another badly damaged maple... the dog run itself got smashed on two sides from it's branches.


----------



## farmer steve

Scronge from the neighbor's woods today. More ash.


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> Add in 22 miles of rail trail and there is more wood than could be burned in a life time!


Your able to get wood from the rail trail??? Are you hired to clear it? I drool over some of the Black Walnut I see along it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JRM said:


> the round part with the indent, bottoms out on the piston shoulder to give the packing a specific preload.



See the four small bolts? That’s what puts the preload on the packing inside, that retainer doesn’t touch the gland until tightened.


----------



## H-Ranch

More cottonwood (meh):



And oak! You know if a guy had a lot of this delivered I can see where he could turn into an oak snob. I'm just not one. Not that there's anything wrong with that. But I'm not. I mean, I experimented with oak in college a little, but I'm NOT an oak snob! Ummm, anyway... how about those Rams in the Superbowl?


----------



## Brufab

The owb will think its at the carnival tonite


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Your able to get wood from the rail trail??? Are you hired to clear it? I drool over some of the Black Walnut I see along it.


I'm one of a small group of volunteers who are authorized to run saws on the trails and drive vehicles on them... I do chainsaw work on the entire 22 mile trail. Other "unskilled" volunteers handle small limb removal and move larger stuff off to the side if they can until a chainsaw crew comes through. Believe me, trail maintenance is a never ending task! For one of the other rail trails I only have about .8 miles to worry about as that is how much runs through the municipality that I represent on the trail coalition. Generally, they try to restrict those folks to those with formal training and experience and in some cases local highway departments handle the chainsaw work. My cutting partner and I are Game of Logging trained. 

I milled some beaver killed cherry off one of the trails. To date the walnuts that have come down weren't worth messing with... I'll grab some firewood occasionally but quite frankly there are many cords of firewood available on my family's properties from the ice storm. As such, I probably will not take any from the trails (unless I see something very nice like clear straight grained oak that I can split by hand easily).

You might make inquiry into becoming a rail trail volunteer... Be prepared for some politics and folks concerned about liability... Sometimes the owners are more than happy to let you take the hazard and fallen trees. You'd be stunned how much wood I've left to "compost in place" over the years...


----------



## chipper1

Few more buckets today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Someone mentioned that trail work is hard work, that’s not a lie. We’ve opened up a mile and a half plus of overgrown trail in the last 14 months, we really like our Echo saws. I didn’t modify them after all, the crew likes them the way they are. We’re all volunteers by the way. Here are some pictures.

Getting ready to go in. Red bottles are fuel, green bottles are oil.



We’re mostly cutting brush.






About to have the safety briefing. 



Some small cuts.



Our little woman helper loves the saws too. She’s retired Forest Service, and didn’t like their big saws. 



This was solid brush we had to cut out, then we had off camber muck. 



A few of the guys built a nice trail in the muck.



Sometimes we have to crawl in to what needs to be cut. 



The brush is getting thinner now.


----------



## Brufab

+1 for echo


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> Someone mentioned that trail work is hard work, that’s not a lie. We’ve opened up a mile and a half plus of overgrown trail in the last 14 months, we really like our Echo saws. I didn’t modify them after all, the crew likes them the way they are. We’re all volunteers by the way. Here are some pictures.
> 
> Getting ready to go in. Red bottles are fuel, green bottles are oil.
> View attachment 969255



So somewhere in there is a trail. I guess the pics do not show that really well.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Someone mentioned that trail work is hard work, that’s not a lie. We’ve opened up a mile and a half plus of overgrown trail in the last 14 months, we really like our Echo saws. I didn’t modify them after all, the crew likes them the way they are. We’re all volunteers by the way. Here are some pictures.
> 
> Getting ready to go in. Red bottles are fuel, green bottles are oil.
> View attachment 969255
> 
> 
> We’re mostly cutting brush.
> View attachment 969256
> 
> 
> View attachment 969257
> 
> 
> About to have the safety briefing.
> View attachment 969258
> 
> 
> Some small cuts.
> View attachment 969260
> 
> 
> Our little woman helper loves the saws too. She’s retired Forest Service, and didn’t like their big saws.
> View attachment 969261
> 
> 
> This was solid brush we had to cut out, then we had off camber muck.
> View attachment 969262
> 
> 
> A few of the guys built a nice trail in the muck.
> View attachment 969264
> 
> 
> Sometimes we have to crawl in to what needs to be cut.
> View attachment 969265
> 
> 
> The brush is getting thinner now.
> View attachment 969266


All you need is a bonfire now


----------



## GrizG

These are a few of the messes I cleaned up last summer. 

The first photo is in an area with recurring problems from beavers... As I recall I put 6 trees on the ground that time.

In the second one a maple uprooted and took out 4 other trees. The third photo shows those trees mostly bucked... MS261 and MS461, cant hook, wedges, 3 lb hammer, and Yeti water bottle. Note the nice big chips... l keep my chains sharp... hand filed. That day I punched a hole through the mess so trail users could get through. My felling partner came the next day and we finished up that job. I took some of the lone ash and some of the maple for firewood. 

The forth photo is of 8 guys touring from the NYC area on the Empire State Trail and heading to Albany. They climbed through the mess... A walnut uprooted and took out 6 other trees. That walnut was the one mentioned in my previous post... the main leader and large branch on the bottom were heavily loaded. 

It was so wet last year that the ground was saturated and quite a number of large tree uprooted in the wind as they didn't have stable roots. There are a lot cut and fill benches and berms on rail trails which can make it challenging to work... My broken ankle in 2019 as the result of an embankment giving way pays witness to that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

3000 FPS said:


> So somewhere in there is a trail. I guess the pics do not show that really well.



You can see it in pics 5 - 8. We don’t have after shots of the recent stuff yet. We‘ll get through the brush, then work on the tread.

Here both have been done, but will still be improved.



Here are good before and after, another spot you don’t see a trail I assume.





I improved this area myself, pulling the slash and throwing it well away from the trail (I think there’s a pic somewhere).



Lunch time. This tread had to be dug out, and the twenty feet on the right was solid brush.



There are long stretches that we have to dig out the tread, there was little or none.


----------



## Lee192233

GrizG said:


> These are a few of the messes I cleaned up last summer.
> 
> The first photo is in an area with recurring problems from beavers... As I recall I put 6 trees on the ground that time.
> 
> In the second one a maple uprooted and took out 4 other trees. The third photo shows those trees mostly bucked... MS261 and MS461, cant hook, wedges, 3 lb hammer, and Yeti water bottle. Note the nice big chips... l keep my chains sharp... hand filed. That day I punched a hole through the mess so trail users could get through. My felling partner came the next day and we finished up that job. I took some of the lone ash and some of the maple for firewood.
> 
> The forth photo is of 8 guys touring from the NYC area on the Empire State Trail and heading to Albany. They climbed through the mess... A walnut uprooted and took out 6 other trees. That walnut was the one mentioned in my previous post... the main leader and large branch on the bottom were heavily loaded.
> 
> It was so wet last year that the ground was saturated and quite a number of large tree uprooted in the wind as they didn't have stable roots. There are a lot cut and fill benches and berms on rail trails which can make it challenging to work... My broken ankle in 2019 as the result of an embankment giving way pays witness to that.
> 
> View attachment 969279
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 969276
> View attachment 969277
> View attachment 969278


The beaver's chips beat yours...just sayin'.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> All you need is a bonfire now



One of our new guys thinks we need to do something with the slash. I relayed that to the retired wilderness ranger, I said the only way would be to bring in a chipper, or clear vegetation and make burn piles. The first one obviously isn’t going to happen, we’re not dragging a chipper up to 6-3/4 miles up a foot trail. And she shook her head at doing burn piles, I don’t know if that would even be allowed. Her and I agreed that we don’t want to add more work to an already enormous amount of work, she just keeps stressing that we get the slash (cut branches) well away from the trail. The trail is still a work in progress, we work on what’s the worst first.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> You can see it in pics 5 - 8. We don’t have after shots of the recent stuff yet. We‘ll get through the brush, then work on the tread.



It's been years since I grubbed out any single track mountain bike trails... Very tough work! I work in mostly forested areas but those segments that have powerlines on them now do have a lot of brush... 

For the past decade or so the development and expansion of the rail trail network in my county officially took off. Prior to that I'd quietly keep segments of trails open with a bow saw and machete and that was mostly to keep from being torn up by the thorns. By next year another 15 miles or so of trail will be fully developed. Then there is about another 20 miles to tackle but that may take a couple decades due to the conditions--translation is very expensive repairs are needed on the rail corridor.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of our new guys thinks we need to do something with the slash. I relayed that to the retired wilderness ranger, I said the only way would be to bring in a chipper, or clear vegetation and make burn piles. The first one obviously isn’t going to happen, we’re not dragging a chipper up to 6-3/4 miles up a foot trail. And she shook her head at doing burn piles, I don’t know if that would even be allowed. Her and I agreed that we don’t want to add more work to an already enormous amount of work, she just keeps stressing that we get the slash (cut branches) well away from the trail. The trail is still a work in progress, we work on what’s the worst first.


The M.O. for our group is to "compost in place." We cut the brush up relatively small so it lays close to the ground. Most of it is unnoticeable within 1-2 years... but we have rain and snow to help the rotting along. When the ash died in mass we had to relax our standards and just lay the chunked up trunks along the sides of the trails and not worry too much about the appearances... Fortunately ash rots quickly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> We cut the brush up relatively small so it lays close to the ground.



One of our guys does this, I didn’t understand why at first, he explained it. It’s more work too, but still the best way to do something about it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> It's been years since I grubbed out any single track mountain bike trails... Very tough work!



One of our people brings in a mountain bike sometimes, these are from last weekend. He’s experimenting with ways to get big rocks out of the way.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of our guys does this, I didn’t understand why at first, he explained it. It’s more work too, but still the best way to do something about it.


...and it provides cover for wildlife! Throwing that in gets more people to buy into the notion of "composting in place."


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of our people brings in a mountain bike sometimes, these are from last weekend. He’s experimenting with ways to get big rocks out of the way.


It's amazing what you can do with feathers and wedges in the field. The advent of battery powered tools helps those efforts along. I've got some old star chisels from the days of using a drilling hammer and chisel to make the holes. OMG... I did that once as a kid and don't care to try that again!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Our crew has built three rock retaining walls this year.


----------



## MustangMike

The section of the Rail Trail down here is maintained by Putnam County workers, or contracted pros.

No one else is allowed near it!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> The section of the Rail Trail down here is maintained by Putnam County workers, or contracted pros.
> 
> No one else is allowed near it!


I've ridden that trail... Sounds like it's owned or at least controlled by the county. Where I am there are rail trail segments owned by land trusts, local municipalities, and the county on lands owned in fee or via a contractual relationship (usually permanent easements). It gets tricky when a municipality or the county owns the trail as union contracts with municipal workers may dictate that union labor do the maintenance. Capital projects are typically contracted out but not all... Overall, rail and canalway trails can be very complicated behind the scenes!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> It's been years since I grubbed out any single track mountain bike trails... Very tough work!



This is a National Recreation Trail, it’s hard to believe that it’s so neglected with that title. It wasn’t on the Forest Service’s things to do list, I approached them about working on it. It had major maintenance in 1989. And supposedly again in 2008, but we’re not buying that. Not with what we found growing in the trail.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a National Recreation Trail, it’s hard to believe that it’s so neglected with that title. It wasn’t on the Forest Service’s things to do list, I approached them about working on it. It had major maintenance in 1989. And supposedly again in 2008, but we’re not buying that. Not with what we found growing in the trail.


Sounds familiar... Similar to NYS slapping "Bike Route" signs up on highways and printing maps of them... Great if you are an experienced cyclist who is not intimidated by traffic. Absolutely horrible if you wanted to take your family for a bicycle trip. Paying lip service is cheap and gains some brownie points but that's about it... I know some elected officials who jump in front of the press to announce great things and then the execution falls flat due to no, or inadequate funding. It takes people like us to make things happen!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> Sounds familiar... Similar to NYS slapped "Bike Route" signs up on highways and printing maps of them... Great if you are an experienced cyclist who is not intimidated by traffic. Absolutely horrible if you wanted to take your family for a bicycle trip. Paying lip service is cheap and gains some brownie points but that's about it... I know some elected officials who jump in front of the press to announce great things and then the execution falls flat due to no, or inadequate funding. It takes people like us to make things happen!



Yes.

When you read about our trail online, nothing tells you the back half is impassable and largely indiscernible. They find out in person, or come away thinking they went to the destination because there was no more trail. I’ve had people tell me they went to Garlic Falls (the destination), I ask them if they were crawling through brush for three miles. They look confused and say “No, it was a good trail”. Then you didn’t go to Garlic Falls. We want to put a sign at what use to be the end of cleared trail, with the name of that creek and distance to Garlic Falls (with arrows). That creek has a tiny falls visible from the trail, Garlic Falls drops about 600 feet.

This picture shows most of this falls, it’s only a little bit longer on the bottom. 



There are four cataracts of this falls.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Someone mentioned that trail work is hard work, that’s not a lie. We’ve opened up a mile and a half plus of overgrown trail in the last 14 months, we really like our Echo saws. I didn’t modify them after all, the crew likes them the way they are. We’re all volunteers by the way. Here are some pictures.
> 
> Getting ready to go in. Red bottles are fuel, green bottles are oil.
> View attachment 969255
> 
> 
> We’re mostly cutting brush.
> View attachment 969256
> 
> 
> View attachment 969257
> 
> 
> About to have the safety briefing.
> View attachment 969258
> 
> 
> Some small cuts.
> View attachment 969260
> 
> 
> Our little woman helper loves the saws too. She’s retired Forest Service, and didn’t like their big saws.
> View attachment 969261
> 
> 
> This was solid brush we had to cut out, then we had off camber muck.
> View attachment 969262
> 
> 
> A few of the guys built a nice trail in the muck.
> View attachment 969264
> 
> 
> Sometimes we have to crawl in to what needs to be cut.
> View attachment 969265
> 
> 
> The brush is getting thinner now.
> View attachment 969266


Well done!


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of our new guys thinks we need to do something with the slash. I relayed that to the retired wilderness ranger, I said the only way would be to bring in a chipper, or clear vegetation and make burn piles. The first one obviously isn’t going to happen, we’re not dragging a chipper up to 6-3/4 miles up a foot trail. And she shook her head at doing burn piles, I don’t know if that would even be allowed. Her and I agreed that we don’t want to add more work to an already enormous amount of work, she just keeps stressing that we get the slash (cut branches) well away from the trail. The trail is still a work in progress, we work on what’s the worst first.


Do you get any snow in the area? Maybe make piles for when it snows next? Any brushpiles are also good habitat for small animals


----------



## MustangMike

The rail trail was originally sold (the Fish and Game club purchased the adjacent section), then Putnam County decided to do a bike path and purchased all the sections back and replaced some of the bridges that had been taken down.

The reason the trails are not yet connected (North + South) is because they have been negotiating for years with Metro North RR over the rehab of a bridge. Nothing involving government goes fast, some portions of the trail are paved for years before the trail is actually opened!

That said, the North section of the trail seems to be well done.

They say it goes up to Canada and West to Buffalo, but if you go further North than Albany, you are just riding on marked roads.

Going West, it follows the Erie Canal.


----------



## MustangMike

I "mis wrote", I meant to say I drool over the Black Locust I see along the trail, although there is also some Black Walnut.

There seems to be a lot of Locust in sections, just lying there!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> The rail trail was originally sold (the Fish and Game club purchased the adjacent section), then Putnam County decided to do a bike path and purchased all the sections back and replaced some of the bridges that had been taken down.
> 
> The reason the trails are not yet connected (North + South) is because they have been negotiating for years with Metro North RR over the rehab of a bridge. Nothing involving government goes fast, some portions of the trail are paved for years before the trail is actually opened!
> 
> That said, the North section of the trail seems to be well done.
> 
> They say it goes up to Canada and West to Buffalo, but if you go further North than Albany, you are just riding on marked roads.
> 
> Going West, it follows the Erie Canal.


I've ridden the Albany - Buffalo Erie Canalway trail... and may do it again this year as part of a longer trip. There are some gaps in it that require you to ride on the road but they aren't too bad and the EST project was supposed to fill as many of them as possible. The leg of the EST going north to Canada, as you say, is pretty much all on road.

Ah yes... there are projects that languish for decades... There is a 1.7 mile segment of the O&W near me that has gone through various stages of planning and has been fully funded for 25+ years... It is actually going to construction this year! ...assuming a few pieces of easement related paperwork makes it to NYSDOT in a timely fashion.


----------



## farmer steve

I just saw this. Fitting with the bike talk.   You riders be careful.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> I just saw this. Fitting with the bike talk.   You riders be careful.
> View attachment 969407


That poor tree!


----------



## JAXJEREMY

My weekly scrounge..I cruise through neighborhoods and typically find a home or two with piles of rounds out front..This is all I could get in the back of my Bronco and these were heavy..Birch, maple and some oak..it was enough that it topped off my seasoning wood pile and it all split pretty easily..Thank you to those who recommended splitting right after it was cut..


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Do you get any snow in the area? Maybe make piles for when it snows next? Any brushpiles are also good habitat for small animals



Not much at all, and it disappears fast. It’s always been mostly gone by the time we go in. The trail is on the south facing slope, snow stays longer on the other side of the river. We’ll see it straight across from us sometimes.

It was 20°F the morning these pictures were taken.


----------



## WoodAbuser

My hat is off to all of you that work to clear those trails. That is an awesome way to serve the community.


----------



## GrizG

WoodAbuser said:


> My hat is off to all of you that work to clear those trails. That is an awesome way to serve the community.


Sitting through sometimes mind-numbing County Legislature and Common Council meetings takes a toll too... which led me to wander off to here, while listening to a committee meeting, for a few minutes.


----------



## JimR

Lee192233 said:


> Had a great day in the woods. The whole family was out. The wife and kids made snowmen while I cut logs to 10' and used the tractor to skid logs to the old log landing. I was also a moving target for snowballs while I was driving through the woods! I scrounged a bunch of beech, some red oak and of course ash.View attachment 968889
> View attachment 968890
> View attachment 968891
> View attachment 968892
> View attachment 968893


Have you considered using a set of forks on the front to move a lot more at one time?


----------



## Jimbo72

mountainguyed67 said:


> All I could find are these small yellow ones, it only takes a log up to 20”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skidding Cone for Logs
> 
> 
> Does not qualify for free shipping. The skidding cone is an essential tool for small-scale timber harvesting activities. It prevents logs from getting stuck in roots, stumps and other obstacles. Its elliptical-shaped nose makes it robust and allows it to slide along residual trees, thus avoiding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sregear.com


I've found that chainsaw-carving a point on the leading end of that uphill hauling log does the exact same thing as buying and using those expensive steel cones, at zero cost.


----------



## H-Ranch

A little firewood potpourri as the snow melts and uncovers stuff I split earlier - birch, cherry, honey locust, pine, and maybe a couple more. It's almost like found money!


----------



## chipper1

Few more buckets. 
Trying to get as much done as possible before the next rain which they are calling for tomorrow, then possible snow for tomorrow evening. 
I think I've done a couple cord now .


----------



## CDElliott

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of our people brings in a mountain bike sometimes, these are from last weekend. He’s experimenting with ways to get big rocks out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 969299
> 
> 
> View attachment 969300


You might look into expansive demolition grout. It expands and breaks up concrete and rock.


----------



## mountainguyed67

CDElliott said:


> You might look into expansive demolition grout.



Already have. I offered to purchase some, next thing I know he’s doing this. Dunno. I asked the Forest Service if they’d buy it, and got no answer. We have both grant and match money, plenty to get it.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Already have. I offered to purchase some, next thing I know he’s doing this. Dunno. I asked the Forest Service if they’d buy it, and got no answer. We have both grant and match money, plenty to get it.



I'd check to see if you'd need a bigger hole for the grout than for the feathers and wedges. If so, that might put grout out of reach of battery powered hammer drills... and there is a lot more "stuff" to haul into the field and there is the big time difference before the fracture. Might be fun though!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> I'd check to see if you'd need a bigger hole for the grout than for the feathers and wedges. If so, that might put grout out of reach of battery powered hammer drills... and there is a lot more "stuff" to haul into the field and there is the big time difference before the fracture. Might be fun though!



You do need a bigger hole, if I remember correctly.

Many don’t consider the “haul in” factor. We’re already carrying all our camping gear, food, etc on our backs. I can tell the guys at the chainsaw places what we’re doing, and they want to sell me a saw twice as big as what works, and one guy walked me over to a backpack weed wacker. Doh! They were really stunned when I said we carry fuel and oil in one liter bottles, we can disperse it that way. Otherwise we’re asking someone to carry more than 8 lbs. A backpacker will find room for a liter bottle.


----------



## Philbert

Handful of chips from a boulevard ash removal by the City. They clearly know how to sharpen a chain. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> They were really stunned when I said we carry fuel and oil in one liter bottles,


That’s why pack mules were used! Perhaps @H-Ranch can provide logistical support with his wheelbarrow?

Philbert


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> You do need a bigger hole, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Many don’t consider the “haul in” factor. We’re already carrying all our camping gear, food, etc on our backs. I can tell the guys at the chainsaw places what we’re doing, and they want to sell me a saw twice as big as what works, and one guy walked me over to a backpack weed wacker. Doh! They were really stunned when I said we carry fuel and oil in one liter bottles, we can disperse it that way. Otherwise we’re asking someone to carry more than 8 lbs. A backpacker will find room for a liter bottle.


I definitely think about the haul-in factor when meat powered transportation is involved...  Over the years I've spent nearly 8 months riding around the country on self-supported bicycle trips. I carry all my sleeping and cooking gear, cloths, tools, food, water, etc. with me. Over that time I've trimmed down the volume and weight of what I carry... apparently I have fewer fears now.  When I do rail trail work I/we use a vehicle as we bring PPE, warning signs and cones, peavey, ropes, snatch blocks, multiple chainsaws, pole saws, rakes, and other tools. We work in forested areas and want to minimize damaging other trees and need to remove widow makers. Also, maintaining site control is critical as users usually fail to comprehend the dangers...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> That’s why pack mules were used! Perhaps @H-Ranch can provide logistical support with his wheelbarrow?
> 
> Philbert



The trail isn’t suitable for pack animals yet, there’s a bunch of sketchy spots still. Plus some of it isn’t tall enough yet, the standard for horses is ten feet high brush and tree removal. We’ve done some pole sawing, but there’s more. The retaining walls the crew built is part of what was needed to get horses in.


----------



## James Miller

Got into some tops back further in the woods yesterday. Mostly oak and hickory back there. 

Pretty easy work but won't be easy to get to if I wait till things start growing again.

Hoping to get back today and get the rounds move out to the edge of the field so I can get the rest cut up.


----------



## WoodAbuser

James Miller said:


> Got into some tops back further in the woods yesterday. Mostly oak and hickory back there. View attachment 969535
> 
> Pretty easy work but won't be easy to get to if I wait till things start growing again.View attachment 969536
> 
> Hoping to get back today and get the rounds move out to the edge of the field so I can get the rest cut up.


Maybe H-Ranch will bring over his mighty wheel barrow and help you move it?


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> That’s why pack mules were used! Perhaps @H-Ranch can provide logistical support with his wheelbarrow?
> 
> Philbert


I was making trails for the wheelbarrow in the spring of 2020 when I was cutting tops in my neighbor's woods. Nothing quite as hairy as those trails, but I did make a few spots that were only just wider than the tire so I had basically one shot to get through.

I have done a fair amount of Jeep trail maintenance, both organized events and on my own. I like the Swedish brush axe for overgrown trails. No wheelbarrows though.


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> Maybe H-Ranch will bring over his mighty wheel barrow and help you move it?


It has moved a lot of wood, some even very similar to that!


----------



## GrizG

H-Ranch said:


> I have done a fair amount of Jeep trail maintenance, both organized events and on my own. I like the Swedish brush axe for overgrown trails. No wheelbarrows though.


I've used machetes, axes, bow saws, brush hooks, ditch bank blades, loppers, and pruning saws over the years. Now, due to the volume and sizes of the trees involved, it's mostly Stihl pro chainsaws and a Stihl pro pole saw. In the '70s maintaining trails for motorcycles and snowmobiles was mostly done with loppers and a bow saw. Same for when I started working on single track mountain bike trails in the early '80s. In more recent decades, keeping the public use rail trails open is a whole other level of maintenance...


----------



## JustJeff

"Some call it a sling blade, I call it a Kaiser blade. MmmHmm"

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> I like the Swedish brush axe for overgrown trails.



Hmmmm. There has been no mention of it from the experienced trail crew people, or anyone else. They like loppers and Silky saws (hand pruning saws).


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. There has been no mention of it from the experienced trail crew people, or anyone else. They like loppers and Silky saws (hand pruning saws).
> 
> View attachment 969632


I learned of them years ago when clearing a Jeep trail that had not been used/maintained in a few years. We literally found it it the woods, forgotten by some previous trail clearing activity. Even as rusty as it was, it quickly became everyone's favorite - way better than the loppers. I'll reserve judgement on the Silky, as we were probably using cheap (and dull!) homeowner versions of hand saws. But it was good enough that we all bought one when we got home. Your experience may vary.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. There has been no mention of it from the experienced trail crew people, or anyone else. They like loppers and Silky saws (hand pruning saws).


I mentioned loppers and pruning saws generically... I have a folding Silky that I carry on my bicycle for quick removals of fallen trees. I use it to punch a hole through to keep the trail open and then go back with the chainsaws as needed.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> A little firewood potpourri as the snow melts and uncovers stuff I split earlier - birch, cherry, honey locust, pine, and maybe a couple more. It's almost like found money!
> View attachment 969484
> View attachment 969485


The owb hitting the all you can eat buffet tonight


----------



## Brufab

A picture from a past scrounge off the main road at our lapeer property, all those wheelbarrow loads of h-ranch I had to contribute something  thinking that's 1 load for him


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> A picture from a past scrounge off the main road at our lapeer property


That's a nice sized trailer for the 3 wheeler - your own little motorized wheelbarrow. 

I got another grab bag of mixed firewood tonight.


----------



## Brufab

Owb eating good tonite*  *


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Owb eating good tonite**


Ha! Some of it is, but mostly goes to the stacks. I've put up 5-6 cord from the 23 trailer load scrounge so far.


----------



## old CB

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. There has been no mention of it from the experienced trail crew people, or anyone else. They like loppers and Silky saws (hand pruning saws).
> 
> View attachment 969632


Did somebody say Silky?

Just retired from 11 yrs of commercial work in the mountains, and if there's one tool I value above a lot of others it's the Silky blade at the end of my manual pole saw. That thing will gut you if you look at it funny. Sharpest thing you've ever had hold of.

I also own a Stihl manual pole saw (got a much longer reach) and that thing is a dog next to the Silky blade.


----------



## CDElliott

GrizG said:


> I'd check to see if you'd need a bigger hole for the grout than for the feathers and wedges. If so, that might put grout out of reach of battery powered hammer drills... and there is a lot more "stuff" to haul into the field and there is the big time difference before the fracture. Might be fun though!


In the good old days, you could probably get dynamite! ;<)


----------



## GrizG

CDElliott said:


> In the good old days, you could probably get dynamite! ;<)


True... and today you can get tannerite or black powder... Likely frowned upon where that trail is being built.


----------



## cantoo

Was lazy in the bush on the weekend. Was cutting log lengths from a stacked up pile of tree length and got the saw stuck. Decided to just give it a little lift with the forks to loosen the saw. The saw slid out and was fine. As I was getting out of the tractor to retrieve it the damn log rolled, sure enough the saw beat it to the ground. 18" ash made short work of the orange cover, top handle and the chain brake handle. It was that nice looking log with the little chunk of bark off it right about the middle of the pile in the 2nd picture. That one is going right into the OWB. Good thing I keep a few spare saws around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

My wife and I went out to a horse ranch and cut wood today, I forgot to get any pictures. I’ll get a picture of the load tomorrow before I unload it.


----------



## U&A

I love this stove. This is the coal left after 14.25 hours of burn time with 100% red oak. 

3.0 cubic fire box
PE Summit








Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> My hat is off to all of you that work to clear those trails. That is an awesome way to serve the community.



Me and the crew really enjoy it, it’s rewarding work. We cut through a brushy hillside, and make the return trip on a trail.


----------



## Lee192233

JimR said:


> Have you considered using a set of forks on the front to move a lot more at one time?


I do have a set of forks that I normally use. I was in a rush to get in the woods and forgot to switch over after pushing snow the day before. I'd really like to get a grapple of some sort. It would be helpful to clean up brush and make brush piles for the critters.


----------



## Valpen

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hmmmm. There has been no mention of it from the experienced trail crew people, or anyone else. They like loppers and Silky saws (hand pruning saws).
> 
> View attachment 969632


I grew up using these in the Adirondacks in New York. They were ideal for trail clearing and maintenance. Not sure where my father got them, but they were much better and safer than machetes or anything else. And they had very sharp hardened-steel replacable blades that could be re-sharpened. We called them "Brush-hooks". The length of the handle was ideal as it could be used one-handed for light growth, and it had a long "reach", or 2 handed for heavier wood.
We actually introduced a couple of the local Forest Rangers to them as well. My dad had picked up a box of extra blades (probably 50-100 of them) and every now and again they would stop by for a new blade...


----------



## Valpen

mountainguyed67 said:


> You do need a bigger hole, if I remember correctly.


I have use a similar expansion cement called Trollkraft in Norway (translates to troll-power) https://www.heydi.no/prod/1267/no/heydi-trollkraft .
I was working with granite (bedrock) and needed to enlarge a elbow in the bedrock to put in a foundation for an extension to our cabin kitchen (not freestanding stone or a corner that you want to reduce).
Approx 60 1.5" holes approx 24" deep and about 4-5" from each other was required. That is far outside any battery operated equipment. And it took almost 3 weeks for the granite to crack/crumble.
However, for your trailwork, if you just want to make big stones into smaller stones, and you have lots of time to do it, you might consider drilling a line of holes, filling most of them with expansion cement, and leaving the stone for a couple of weeks, and use the wedges/feathers to force it when you come back in a couple of weeks if it hasn't already cracked.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday to fellow scrounger @Jere39 . Have a good one buddy.


----------



## James Miller

Cleaned up the wood I cut the other day. Now I have room for the brush from the stuff on the right as I get it cut up.

I got a couple buckets of snob wood and a bunch of oak.


----------



## turnkey4099

Scrounge: I've been chasing this one for a while. Big grove of overgrown, oveerage, willow where a lot of it has been killed by agricultural overspray. That will take a few years to cleanup if it is workable. Owner says it is in a swamp but here those tend to dry up in the summer. I had put in a call to him several days ago. He called yesterday and gave peermission but added that he also has an old farmstead with trees up a basically deserted dirt road. I won't ever be able to scout that for at least a month until thinks dry up. In these parts dirt road = sticky gumbo in the spring time. I may luck out and get some quality firewood out of there. I don't need it as I have around 12 years in my current stash and I doubt I'll be around that long. 87 in a few weeks.

Out the door to the wood pile tomorrow. Wx drying up (been off, on rain for a couple weeks). I have a coupld good size piles of limbwood to put through my multisection sawbuck. Fueled up and warmed up teh MS363 yesterday. He sounds eager. To my surprise I found a freshly sharpened chain on it when I pulled it off the shelf. I have never before sharped a chain when I put a saw away for the season.


----------



## LondonNeil

Turnkey,b have you read Lars mittings Norwegian Wood? The book starts by describing the importance of firewood there, and how for men it's a job the pride, providing warmth for their families... And how older guys often compete to leave behind several years worth of wood...I kind of status symbol. You must be the king of Norway, congratulations!


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> My wife and I went out to a horse ranch and cut wood today, I forgot to get any pictures. I’ll get a picture of the load tomorrow before I unload it.



About a third of it had already been cut, and we just threw it in. Unfortunately it covers a lot of our fresh cut stuff. The bigger pieces are what’s left after a guy with a small saw gets done, I took two more rounds off of two different trunks. It’s blue oak, as far as I know anyway. Also I was shown more trees I can cut on future trips, some standing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Valpen said:


> I have use a similar expansion cement called Trollkraft in Norway (translates to troll-power) https://www.heydi.no/prod/1267/no/heydi-trollkraft .
> I was working with granite (bedrock) and needed to enlarge a elbow in the bedrock to put in a foundation for an extension to our cabin kitchen (not freestanding stone or a corner that you want to reduce).
> Approx 60 1.5" holes approx 24" deep and about 4-5" from each other was required. That is far outside any battery operated equipment. And it took almost 3 weeks for the granite to crack/crumble.
> However, for your trailwork, if you just want to make big stones into smaller stones, and you have lots of time to do it, you might consider drilling a line of holes, filling most of them with expansion cement, and leaving the stone for a couple of weeks, and use the wedges/feathers to force it when you come back in a couple of weeks if it hasn't already cracked.



Wow! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> About a third of it had already been cut, and we just threw it in. Unfortunately it covers a lot of our fresh cut stuff. The bigger pieces are whats left after a guy with a small saw gets done, I took two more rounds off of two different trunks. It’s blue oak, as far as I know anyway. Also I was shown more trees I can cut on future trips, some standing.
> 
> View attachment 969970
> 
> View attachment 969971
> 
> View attachment 969972


Why is this guy in the trailer .
That's pretty wild.


----------



## chipper1

Dropped a 7-8" Black Locust that needed to come down before the elm, sized up 4 logs and cut them for dunnage for the first pile of logs, then set them out back and moved the logs(about 3.5 cord). Bucked the rest of it up for firewood and I'll split those and add them to the split/for sale pile. I set aside a few sticks of cherry and walnut that were in the pile as I don't want them to rot, then bucked a couple buckets worth and put one bucket in the woodshed to replace some of what I robbed out of next yrs stash, still need to replace about 1/2-2/3 cord. Still have a couple more buckets to cut and split out of the cherry/walnut and a couple smaller BL sticks, then I can start moving the other log pile. I also split up more off the round pile. 
I'm trying to get all the rounds split down to the frozen ones so they can thaw over the weekend since we have warmer weather coming.
I'll probably drop the elm tomorrow and just cut it into log length to clean it up, while the ground is still frozen in the morning, and have a nice fire for the brush if the weather allows(nice to do it when it's 100% overcast so no-one freaks out about the smoke). I'll only drop two of the three stems most likely, but if I'm feeling frisky I may do the third, we'll see. 
If the boy is available I'll get a video dropping the tree, and I'll take another picture then of the round/split pile as it is now or tomorrow if I do more.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Why is this guy in the trailer .
> That's pretty wild.
> View attachment 970001



Lol! I didn’t notice that, it jumped in when I wasn’t looking.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Dropped a 7-8" Black Locust



Oops, I first read that as 7 foot 8 inches.


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> I got a couple buckets of snob wood



Lol!


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Oops, I first read that as 7 foot 8 inches.


Biggest locust I've seen was about 3.4-4'.
Iirc this is the biggest one I've dropped, 28" bar with small dogs.


----------



## H-Ranch

Didn't think I was going to get a load in today, but I walked around the back of one of the mountains of logs and there was some more found money!


I was afraid that I would have to go in front of @Brufab and the entire AS Scrounger Tribunal and beg for mercy for missing a day. Still not sure I'll get one tomorrow.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Didn't think I was going to get a load in today, but I walked around the back of one of the mountains of logs and there was some more found money!
> View attachment 970096
> 
> I was afraid that I would have to go in front of @Brufab and the entire AS Scrounger Tribunal and beg for mercy for missing a day. Still not sure I'll get one tomorrow.


Did a little of my own today!


----------



## gggGary

While drinking morning coffee I heard a "good size tree" go down. Walked our 9 acres and looked around at the neighbors a bit but didn't see anything. Later I heard a chain saw one neighbor away, walked over, and an oak snag fell and took two other trees with it, blocking his driveway. I asked if I could help and ran a tank of of gas through the 044. 


Problem solved. One tree was probably a basswood.


----------



## timsmcm

Silky saws. If all products were built as good. Wow they are sharp and keep an edge. I even keep one on my fat bike all of the time.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Turnkey,b have you read Lars mittings Norwegian Wood? The book starts by describing the importance of firewood there, and how for men it's a job the pride, providing warmth for their families... And how older guys often compete to leave behind several years worth of wood...I kind of status symbol. You must be the king of Norway, congratulations!



I've been meaning to order that book for several years. My Amazon account is not useable as they do not recognize my password any more. Last time I used it was 2008. I hate sites that force one to open an account to order something.


----------



## turnkey4099

Biggest I have seen was around 7' diameter but it was multiple stems grown together. That was in the middle of a clear cut of dead locust. I left it standing as I had no equipment big enough and I couldn't tell if the stems would separate. I got 10=12 cords out of that scrounge back about 2004


----------



## Valpen

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been meaning to order that book for several years. My Amazon account is not useable as they do not recognize my password any more. Last time I used it was 2008. I hate sites that force one to open an account to order something.


It is the "Bible of Firewood" here in Norway. Easy reading and lots of good stuff. Higly recommended!


----------



## Oletrapper

Brufab said:


> Holy heck! I'm close to tapping out  that wheelbarrow is going in the guiness book of world records. Thing hauls wood like a tri axle dump


You might add, with a cummins engine holding the two handles? Just saying. lol  OT


----------



## Oletrapper

Brufab said:


> The owb will think its at the carnival tonite View attachment 969237


I have to ask Brufab, who irons your shirts? lol  OT


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been meaning to order that book for several years. My Amazon account is not useable as they do not recognize my password any more. Last time I used it was 2008. I hate sites that force one to open an account to order something.


Its worth reading. Good information but more so you feel the love people have for working firewood.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Why is this guy in the trailer .
> That's pretty wild.
> View attachment 970001


A guy could make cool decor piece out of that. Good eye @chipper1


----------



## Oletrapper

chipper1 said:


> Why is this guy in the trailer .
> That's pretty wild.
> View attachment 970001


That be a wood dog for sure! lol OT


----------



## bob kern

Oletrapper said:


> That be a wood dog for sure! lol OT


Tell Jill we found joe. Not to insult a perfectly good piece of firewood.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I split the three bigger pieces enough to easily get them onto the wagon, I can’t get the trailer to the woodpile right now. Some of it is longer than I cut normally, from the fork at the top of the trunk. We’re still burning. I’ll burn them if they fit, this wood is dry.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Oletrapper said:


> That be a wood dog for sure!



He’s still unharmed as of this time...


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I split the three bigger pieces enough to easily get them onto the wagon, I can’t get the trailer to the woodpile right now. Some of it is longer than I cut normally, from the fork at the top of the trunk. We’re still burning. I’ll burn them if they fit, this wood is dry.
> 
> View attachment 970357
> 
> View attachment 970358


Those look like some nice nuggets there.
Pretty wet here today, managed to get a lot done though, did a lot of burning too .
Probably burned a couple cord worth of brush and logs up to 12", the log on top in the second picture is a 12" log.


----------



## SS396driver

Trying something with the maple sap been reading that if you drain off the ice from the buckets the remaining liquid will have more sugar content . Well I’ve done that for three days and sure enough the liquid is at 9+ brix one brix is one percent sugar on a refractometer . An hour into the boil and I’m at 30%, maple syrup needs to be 66 %


----------



## JustJeff

Either my racks are half empty or half full... I can't decide. Started out with a workout at the firewood gym and then the kids just came out without being asked. The hound doesn't help.












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a really nice day today, so I moved some boxes of firewood up to the house,






I'm sure glad winter is on its way out!

SR


----------



## turnkey4099

Jeezeuz!!! Have I ever lost it this winter. Nice day out, temps mid 40s, no breeze so I decided to move a wagon load of wood to the porch. That went alright so I decided to tackle the piles of limb wood and start putting it through teh multistation sawbuck. This is all black locust small diameter (6" minus) from 4 to 7' lenghts. Rather unwieldly but not over heavy. I had loaded it two days ago but the wind drove me off before I cut and stacked. Saw gave me a wakeup. MS363. Barked on first pull and then I forgot to look to be sure it was on half choke. It takes two hands to get in in the cotrrect notch or it hits run and ain't about to start there. Reset properly and about 6 pulls later cleared the flood and we were in business.

Great feeling with a good running saw in my hands reducing limbs down to firewood size. Cut and stack that load up, load the sawbuck and repeat. It was while i was loading it for the last batch that I realized I was already fagged out!! Back in the house and hadn't even bee working but about 20 minutes.

Looks like I will have some recovery to do before I am back (if ever) to swinging the saws for 3 hours again. That's where I was back in early November. I ain't gonna quit this stuff until I can't crawl to the wood pile.


----------



## Cricket

SS396driver said:


> Trying something with the maple sap been reading that if you drain off the ice from the buckets the remaining liquid will have more sugar content . Well I’ve done that for three days and sure enough the liquid is at 9+ brix one brix is one percent sugar on a refractometer . An hour into the boil and I’m at 30%, maple syrup needs to be 66 % View attachment 970520
> View attachment 970521


Same as making apple jack. Let the weather do the work as much as possible.


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> if you drain off the ice from the buckets the remaining liquid will have more sugar content .


It's been many, many years since I did sugaring, but I remember well how much I enjoyed lifting ice out of my buckets (sugar does not freeze, only water freezes) to have concentrated sap remaining. One time I did that & had nearly finished syrup in the bottom of the bucket.

However, you have to be very careful because freezing can bust your sap buckets open.


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> It's been many, many years since I did sugaring, but I remember well how much I enjoyed lifting out the ice (sugar does not freeze, only water freezes) to have concentrated sap remaining. One time I did that had nearly finished syrup in the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> However, you have to be very careful because freezing can bust your sap buckets open.


Just for hell of it I heated the ice up to liquid it was below .5 % not worth the propane to boil it down .


----------



## JRM

We got a start on this load form last weekend



I came across this log. It appears pretty soft. Very colorful once I cut into it with the chips almost appearing green. The camera doesnt do it any justice. What type of wood is this?


----------



## Brufab

I would say ash by the bark and possibly hickory by the color of wood. I just read a thread on here a month ago with similar tree and help identifying.


----------



## Brufab

I found the thread its tulip poplar


----------



## JRM

I actually thought it was ash by the bark when I picked it up last week. The ends were dark as it has been sitting in a pile for a minute. The color when my son cut into it really threw me off. I haven't cut many mature ash this size. Mostly much smaller. There just aren't many in the woods around me. This tree came from a city a good bit south of me.


----------



## JRM

Brufab said:


> I found the thread its tulip poplar


Interesting!


----------



## Brufab

Here's the guy in the thread everyone said tulip poplar tree after these pics


----------



## Brufab

Firecracker1111 I think was the guys name


----------



## Brufab

I don't know how to copy threads or posts so I screenshot it for you.


----------



## husqvarna257

Well it's maple boil off time. I actually had way more sap than I thought, had to borrow totes from my wife to get it all. It had ice in it Monday but I didn't boil un till yesterday. The sap today was full of ice but I melted in the 1st warming tray. I am down to the one serving tray of sap now. Burning lots more wood than the OWB but I knew it would. Picture of last nights fire.


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Well it's maple boil off time. I actually had way more sap than I thought, had to borrow totes from my wife to get it all. It had ice in it Monday but I didn't boil un till yesterday. The sap today was full of ice but I melted in the 1st warming tray. I am down to the one serving tray of sap now. Burning lots more wood than the OWB but I knew it would. Picture of last nights fire.
> View attachment 970594


I just finished up the first boil with the sap that I separated the ice from the sap . Got a little over 3 1/2 qts of syrup from 11 gallons of sap . I'll be doing it this way whenever I can .


----------



## psuiewalsh

Split some ash and red maple this morning. Red oak in the afternoon. Have a piece of HVBW left from a tree I took down last weekend. Brother took the logs to the sawmill.


----------



## JRM

Got everything cut. Now the fun begins 
I've been eyeballing new saws lately but days like today sure make it difficult to justify. The 460 still eats like the day she came home. Never missed a beat through 6+ tanks of fuel.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JRM said:


> The 460 still eats like the day she came home. Never missed a beat through 6+ tanks of fuel.



I love my 461.


----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


> I love my 461.


I luv my 046 Magnum, but my MS 462 is even better.


----------



## Brufab

psuiewalsh said:


> Split some ash and red maple this morning. Red oak in the afternoon. Have a piece of HVBW left from a tree I took down last weekend. Brother took the logs to the sawmill.


That's some monster ! Awesome pics!


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> Jeezeuz!!! Have I ever lost it this winter. Nice day out, temps mid 40s, no breeze so I decided to move a wagon load of wood to the porch. That went alright so I decided to tackle the piles of limb wood and start putting it through teh multistation sawbuck. This is all black locust small diameter (6" minus) from 4 to 7' lenghts. Rather unwieldly but not over heavy. I had loaded it two days ago but the wind drove me off before I cut and stacked. Saw gave me a wakeup. MS363. Barked on first pull and then I forgot to look to be sure it was on half choke. It takes two hands to get in in the cotrrect notch or it hits run and ain't about to start there. Reset properly and about 6 pulls later cleared the flood and we were in business.
> 
> Great feeling with a good running saw in my hands reducing limbs down to firewood size. Cut and stack that load up, load the sawbuck and repeat. It was while i was loading it for the last batch that I realized I was already fagged out!! Back in the house and hadn't even bee working but about 20 minutes.
> 
> Looks like I will have some recovery to do before I am back (if ever) to swinging the saws for 3 hours again. That's where I was back in early November. I ain't gonna quit this stuff until I can't crawl to the wood pile.


I had shoulder surgery last Oct 25th and know that feeling. I finally got around to using my saws again a few weeks ago.


----------



## muad

Philbert said:


> View attachment 969510
> 
> 
> Handful of chips from a boulevard ash removal by the City. They clearly know how to sharpen a chain.
> 
> Philbert


That, or they just buy new chain constantly. It's easy when you're using other people's money, LOL!!


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Jeezeuz!!! Have I ever lost it this winter. Nice day out, temps mid 40s, no breeze so I decided to move a wagon load of wood to the porch. That went alright so I decided to tackle the piles of limb wood and start putting it through teh multistation sawbuck. This is all black locust small diameter (6" minus) from 4 to 7' lenghts. Rather unwieldly but not over heavy. I had loaded it two days ago but the wind drove me off before I cut and stacked. Saw gave me a wakeup. MS363. Barked on first pull and then I forgot to look to be sure it was on half choke. It takes two hands to get in in the cotrrect notch or it hits run and ain't about to start there. Reset properly and about 6 pulls later cleared the flood and we were in business.
> 
> Great feeling with a good running saw in my hands reducing limbs down to firewood size. Cut and stack that load up, load the sawbuck and repeat. It was while i was loading it for the last batch that I realized I was already fagged out!! Back in the house and hadn't even bee working but about 20 minutes.
> 
> Looks like I will have some recovery to do before I am back (if ever) to swinging the saws for 3 hours again. That's where I was back in early November. I ain't gonna quit this stuff until I can't crawl to the wood pile.


You're an inspiration to the rest of us. Every one of us over our 30's deals with declining abilities. Seeing you still getting it done if only a little at a time is refreshing. 20 minutes might not seem like a lot but I'd bet you can cut more wood in 20 minutes than you can burn in a week. Add 20 minutes at the splitter 2 days later and 20 minutes of stacking 2 days after that and you're still more than on top of things. Slow and steady wins the race. We should all be so fortunate.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## muad

U&A said:


> I love this stove. This is the coal left after 14.25 hours of burn time with 100% red oak.
> 
> 3.0 cubic fire box
> PE Summit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


That's impressive. I have yet to have a good experience burning red oak. However, to be fair, I've never had "choice" wood to use. First tree was a monster that fell across my father in law's driveway. I cut huge rounds, took them home and split them. They were way too wet, so they did not burn at all (I was so used to burning dead standing ash that we would cut up, I figured it was good to go since it too was dead standing then blew over. Nope!). I was super green back then, and had just started burning firewood to help heat our house. 

Now that I have a TON of red oak on my property, many that need felled, I'm gonna try some again.


----------



## MustangMike

WoodAbuser said:


> I luv my 046 Magnum, but my MS 462 is even better.


My thoughts exactly. I have a very strong ported 460 and two strong ported 046/440 hybrids, but my 2 ported 462s are usually my go to saws.

They are fast, light and smooth, and the air filter need much less attention.

The exception is when the hardwood fills the 28" bars, then I go with the other saws as they are harder to stop the chain,

When noodling large hardwood rounds, I like to go to my 8.6 Hp ported 660 clone. It gets it done!


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> That's impressive. I have yet to have a good experience burning red oak. However, to be fair, I've never had "choice" wood to use. First tree was a monster that fell across my father in law's driveway. I cut huge rounds, took them home and split them. They were way too wet, so they did not burn at all (I was so used to burning dead standing ash that we would cut up, I figured it was good to go since it too was dead standing then blew over. Nope!). I was super green back then, and had just started burning firewood to help heat our house.
> 
> Now that I have a TON of red oak on my property, many that need felled, I'm gonna try some again.


That sounds fun, dropping those trees that is.
Finally got the elm down in front of the barn here.


----------



## H-Ranch

Did a couple loads this morning, but the wind was making me uncomfortable working near the woods. I have a few piles of logs in the open so I may work on those a bit if any are still not frozen.


----------



## muad

husqvarna257 said:


> Well it's maple boil off time. I actually had way more sap than I thought, had to borrow totes from my wife to get it all. It had ice in it Monday but I didn't boil un till yesterday. The sap today was full of ice but I melted in the 1st warming tray. I am down to the one serving tray of sap now. Burning lots more wood than the OWB but I knew it would. Picture of last nights fire.
> View attachment 970594


We have been boiling the past two weekends. We even did some HVBW syrup yesterday that is amazing! 

My buddy built an RO unit this year that has really helped reduce boil times. Sorry for the sideways pics. This is the only site that does that with my iphone photos??


----------



## bob kern

muad said:


> That's impressive. I have yet to have a good experience burning red oak. However, to be fair, I've never had "choice" wood to use. First tree was a monster that fell across my father in law's driveway. I cut huge rounds, took them home and split them. They were way too wet, so they did not burn at all (I was so used to burning dead standing ash that we would cut up, I figured it was good to go since it too was dead standing then blew over. Nope!). I was super green back then, and had just started burning firewood to help heat our house.
> 
> Now that I have a TON of red oak on my property, many that need felled, I'm gonna try some again.


It’s good wood but like most others it has to be dry, but too dry and it won’t last overnight.


----------



## muad

chipper1 said:


> That sounds fun, dropping those trees that is.
> Finally got the elm down in front of the barn here.



That's some fancy felling. 

I need a slidding winch, lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Had all intentions of breaking trail up into the woods today until temps got above freezing with a monsoon. No idea how much frost we have, but this mess is gonna be here for awhile.


----------



## H-Ranch

Well, most of the logs in the open weren't frozen to the ground anymore so I ran a couple tanks through the Dolmar and have a good number of rounds to process now. News at 11.


----------



## U&A

James Miller said:


> Cleaned up the wood I cut the other day. Now I have room for the brush from the stuff on the right as I get it cut up.View attachment 969923
> 
> I got a couple buckets of snob wood and a bunch of oak.View attachment 969924
> View attachment 969929
> View attachment 969925



NICE!!!


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## husqvarna257

SS396driver said:


> I just finished up the first boil with the sap that I separated the ice from the sap . Got a little over 3 1/2 qts of syrup from 11 gallons of sap . I'll be doing it this way whenever I can .


Black birch did wonders for heating sap up. I used some 6 month seasoned boiler wood and some 6 year seasoned wood from the 2st lean-to for the wood stove. ended up with 3/4 of a gallon. I boiled it down kind of thick so the syrup is thick and I'll end up with maple sugar in the jars Now to see what this week brings.


----------



## James Miller

Got the call on another scrounge yesterday. Locust and cherry.
Yellow wood is good wood.
Time for a new chain. Started breaking cutters off this one.


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Black birch did wonders for heating sap up. I used some 6 month seasoned boiler wood and some 6 year seasoned wood from the 2st lean-to for the wood stove. ended up with 3/4 of a gallon. I boiled it down kind of thick so the syrup is thick and I'll end up with maple sugar in the jars Now to see what this week brings.


Finished up my second boil today in 60 degree weather . Think my season is about done . Not a good year but I got a gallon and half + . But I did that with about 25 gallons . Boil was a breeze . I’m looking into building a RO for next year


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> I’m looking into building a RO for next year


I'm far from knowledgeable, but I'd think twice on the RO. Yes, they're very effective on separating water from sugar, but . . .

I was buying syrup from a producer in DeKalb Junction a few years back, got visiting (great guy, hunting stories, sugaring, family, etc.) and he showed off his RO outfit. Wow! Computerized, high dollar, high tech stuff--very impressive. But I found his syrup was less flavorful. And he had showed me a filter that had removed a whole bunch of stuff from his product--and I later wondered if some of what he removed wasn't mineral solids and such that contribute to flavor. All I know is his syrup was lacking. I avoid buying syrup from operations using RO.

An upstate NY friend of mine who does a fairly sizable operation (100--150 buckets?) told me he went to a cooperative extension type thing last year, where the specialists and tech folks presented the latest research on maple sugaring. One thing he learned was that if maple sap is extracted from a tree in such a way that it never encounters oxygen (or atmospheric air) it is just plain water and sugar and has zero flavor. The characteristic maple flavor is a function of bacterial action (or some such--I retain only the gist of what he said minus the tech details).


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> I'm far from knowledgeable, but I'd think twice on the RO. Yes, they're very effective on separating water from sugar, but . . .
> 
> I was buying syrup from a producer in DeKalb Junction a few years back, got visiting (great guy, hunting stories, sugaring, family, etc.) and he showed off his RO outfit. Wow! Computerized, high dollar, high tech stuff--very impressive. But I found his syrup was less flavorful. And he had showed me a filter that had removed a whole bunch of stuff from his product--and I later wondered if some of what he removed wasn't mineral solids and such that contribute to flavor. All I know is his syrup was lacking. I avoid buying syrup from operations using RO.
> 
> An upstate NY friend of mine who does a fairly sizable operation (100--150 buckets?) told me he went to a cooperative extension type thing last year, where the specialists and tech folks presented the latest research on maple sugaring. One thing he learned was that if maple sap is extracted from a tree in such a way that it never encounters oxygen (or atmospheric air) it is just plain water and sugar and has zero flavor. The characteristic maple flavor is a function of bacterial action (or some such--I retain only the gist of what he said minus the tech details).


You need to use it in reverse. Pure water comes out one pipe and everything else which is now concentrated sap goes into your boil bucket . A good RO will only remove the water . Hard to explain but basically you throw out the water and keep the runoff opposite of using it to make drinking water. Sounds like the guy was doing it wrong or may have had crappy sap to start with .
Never heard of the zero oxygen thing mine sit in buckets and get agitated transferring to the collection bucket then to the evaporator. But I do know boiling will remove oxygen from water. That’s why I have to oxygenate the wort with O2 after the boil or the yeast is very slow to kick in fermentation of the beer


----------



## Philbert

James Miller said:


> Time for a new chain. Started breaking cutters off this one.


The rest of the chain looks in great shape! Looks like you took good care of it, and got your money’s worth!

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Got out and did a little chainsaw therapy this afternoon. 
Bucked and noodled a 20" beech log with the MS 460. Love that saw.


Not a wheelbarrow but close. 


Also bucked a couple small ash trees. Not bad for a hour in the woods.


Played around a bit and cut some small slabs from a crotch piece from the beech. I will stack and sticker them with about 100 lbs on them and dry them for a year. I'm thinking of making a charcuterie platter. They're rough but I should be able to smooth them out. 


Saturday looks cold with a high of 23° F so I will get out after a few more ash trees. My goal is 10 felled and dragged out of the woods. 
Have a great week guys.


----------



## cantoo

Grabbed another saw and spent a bit more time in the bush. We got hit hard awhile ago with some high winds. Lots of widow makers broke off and still hanging way up in trees. Ash borers have really taken a toll also. It's a shame that I didn't log the ash and sell them to a sawmill but that wasn't the original deal I made with the owner of the land. As you can see in some of the pictures the ash is in bad shape.


----------



## svk

According to a local paper we endured a top ten coldest February ever. Our average temp was about -2f for the month. The last top ten was the polar vortex of 2015.


----------



## cantoo

Missed a few pics. The ash are shattering on impact. Sure saves a lot of branch trimming but makes a mess. Saw is the 362 that I bought at auction a few years ago. I kind of "forgot" I had it. My wife needs to clean up the shop and barn.


----------



## Brufab

cantoo said:


> Grabbed another saw and spent a bit more time in the bush. We got hit hard awhile ago with some high winds. Lots of widow makers broke off and still hanging way up in trees. Ash borers have really taken a toll also. It's a shame that I didn't log the ash and sell them to a sawmill but that wasn't the original deal I made with the owner of the land. As you can see in some of the pictures the ash is in bad shape.


Those are some widow makers if I ever seen one. Is the tire still holding air?


----------



## James Miller

Philbert said:


> The rest of the chain looks in great shape! Looks like you took good care of it, and got your money’s worth!
> 
> Philbert


I try not to let them get to bad. The side with the broken cutters got rocked at some point and the cutters where noticeably shorter from cleaning it up. Set depth gauges with a husky roller guide so even with the difference in cutter length still cuts straight. It was missing 7 cutters on a 52dl chain.


----------



## H-Ranch

Split some of the wood I cut this morning and still lots left to split. Probably should have spent less time splitting and more time hauling before dark. Some of the big cottonwood rounds will be a wheelbarrow load each. Tonight it's just oak.


----------



## cantoo

Brufab, the day before I had a piece of bark in it also. Take out the valve stem, use screwdriver to pry apart from rim and air nozzle to blow the crap out. I was in a rush to get to the bush before it got warm out but normally I would break the beam on the tire, clean it up, apply bead sealer and pump it back up to 60 lbs. Tire likely has a couple of thorn holes in it and I never noticed it being down a bit. I only get a couple of years out of front tires. Crap always happens when I'm in a rush. Had a load of firewood to load and deliver, 1st pull on my conveyor and snap. Good thing I have several conveyors.


----------



## Brufab

Oh no cantoo! That stinks. Atleast you got back up conveyors. Seems like it always happens on the first or 2nd pull.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Played around a bit and cut some small slabs from a crotch piece from the beech. I will stack and sticker them with about 100 lbs on them and dry them for a year. I'm thinking of making a charcuterie platter. They're rough but I should be able to smooth them out.
> View attachment 970905


Seal the ends of those boards right away or they will likely split. I use wax or AnchorSeal.


----------



## H-Ranch

Oh heck, if I have to go check the OWB anyway, might as well take another load. More oak, so those of you who are not oak snobs may want to avert your eyes.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

SS396driver said:


> You need to use it in reverse. Pure water comes out one pipe and everything else which is now concentrated sap goes into your boil bucket . A good RO will only remove the water . Hard to explain but basically you throw out the water and keep the runoff opposite of using it to make drinking water. Sounds like the guy was doing it wrong or may have had crappy sap to start with .
> Never heard of the zero oxygen thing mine sit in buckets and get agitated transferring to the collection bucket then to the evaporator. But I do know boiling will remove oxygen from water. That’s why I have to oxygenate the wort with O2 after the boil or the yeast is very slow to kick in fermentation of the beer


I often struggle to get my beers to ferment down all the way. They usually go crazy in the first week or two but slow and stop to the point of just sitting there. 
Here's my 2021 Holiday Cheer - smoked porter with Door County cherries on secondary. It was initially VERY cherry forward with a very subtle smokiness on the finish. 
I'm hoping the cherry mellows out a bunch. 
But my ABV is only about 5.5% where it should be around 7.5%


----------



## MustangMike

muad said:


> We even did some HVBW syrup yesterday that is amazing!


I don't do sap or have the time during Tax Season to do it, but a friend/client who is not far away does, and I have lots of Black Walnut on my property.

So, I should make an arrangement with him to do some Black Walnut syrup? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> So, I should make an arrangement with him to do some Black Walnut syrup? Appreciate your thoughts.


Here's my thoughts, Mike: I tapped 10-12 HVBW trees all over 10" diameter last year and got 9 gallons of sap over a couple weeks. That boiled down in a day to less than a quart of syrup. It doesn't last too long for pancakes so you'll probably be doing it for the novelty, not for long term syrup supply. The sap does go sour so you have to boil it or store it after more than a few days (I froze it in basement freezer.) You can do it on the cheap pretty easily and it's an interesting project. Actually doesn't take a lot of time besides the boiling part.


----------



## H-Ranch

AS Scrounger creed: Neither rain nor sleet nor dark of night... or something like that... Anyway, this morning in the cold rain I got another load of oak put away.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> AS Scrounger creed: Neither rain nor sleet nor dark of night... or something like that... Anyway, this morning in the cold rain I got another load of oak put away.
> View attachment 971033


Maybe you should come over here and show me how that works... BYOWB .
We have an inch of sloppy wet snow on everything now , good thing I was jamming late last week and thru the weekend , not feeling bad about taking it easy today.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should come over here and show me how that works


You have your own donk!  (Like @Logger nate 's son carrying logs for him.) LOL

I rarely dedicate full days to firewood duties so I try to get a little done every day, even in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## muddstopper

H-Ranch said:


> You have your own donk!  (Like @Logger nate 's son carrying logs for him.) LOL
> 
> I rarely dedicate full days to firewood duties so I try to get a little done every day, even in less than ideal conditions.


Its very easy to get in a routine of scrounging wood. Just post a picture of a wheelbarrow full and you will get a ton of support from the regulars here


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> You have your own donk!  (Like @Logger nate 's son carrying logs for him.) LOL
> 
> I rarely dedicate full days to firewood duties so I try to get a little done every day, even in less than ideal conditions.


That's why I said bring your own wheelbarrow, you ain't using my boy lol.
I do need to get a couple wheelbarrow loads into the house, getting a little low.
Snowing here, but it looks like it will be letting up within the next couple hrs so I'll be back outside.
Most of the wood I need to split is now done, but I still have a couple larger rounds to noodle and then a few sticks of mulberry to buck/split. I was hopping this snow would hold off and I could finish that today, then work on removing the elm stump, that's a lot of work , but nothing a few gallons of diesel and a couple days of work won't take care of. Maybe I should just rent a medium sized excavator .


----------



## GrizG

cantoo said:


> Grabbed another saw and spent a bit more time in the bush. We got hit hard awhile ago with some high winds. Lots of widow makers broke off and still hanging way up in trees. Ash borers have really taken a toll also. It's a shame that I didn't log the ash and sell them to a sawmill but that wasn't the original deal I made with the owner of the land. As you can see in some of the pictures the ash is in bad shape.


At least the valve wasn't ripped off the wheel.


----------



## H-Ranch

muddstopper said:


> Just post a picture of a wheelbarrow full and you will get a ton of support from the regulars here


That's a great idea!


----------



## Brufab

Cottonwood splits?


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Cottonwood splits?


Yep, and lots of them. Cuts easy, splits decent, and will be fine for shoulder season. Actually I try only to burn the good stuff when it's needed. Otherwise I'm fine burning the junk wood.


----------



## JRM

Got us a load split up tonight. 6ft x 16ft trailer stacked between 2 and 3 ft high. 

Barely put a dent in the pile


----------



## svk

Did someone say Donk?


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> I try not to let them get to bad. The side with the broken cutters got rocked at some point and the cutters where noticeably shorter from cleaning it up. Set depth gauges with a husky roller guide so even with the difference in cutter length still cuts straight. It was missing 7 cutters on a 52dl chain.


I think you got your monies worth!


----------



## farmer steve

Today's haul. More ash. Almost 3 tanks of fuel for 3 buckets full. Lots of noodling. No wheelbarrows were harmed in this cut.


----------



## Brufab

Got some red oak scrounge on ice planned for this Saturday with the old man. Echos will definitely be involved along with honda 3 wheeler. Not sure if I will bring a vintage saw with me. Pic is from November ice is 20+" now. Cs-400 14" and cs-590 20&24" bars


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Today's haul. More ash. Almost 3 tanks of fuel for 3 buckets full. Lots of noodling. No wheelbarrows were harmed in this cut.
> View attachment 971452
> View attachment 971453


Sounds like you need to start using spaghetti sauce for bar oil with all those noodles NICE work FS


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers,

My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while. He hit a big wombat (aka tree stump on legs) riding his pushbike 6 weeks ago, went over the handlebars and fractured his pelvis. Unfortunately the break went through the hip socket and is about 10mm (a little under half an inch) wide which is bad. He can expect to require a hip replacement in the nearish future but first the fracture has to heal. He had a month non weight bearing and is now near the end of two weeks touch weight bearing with a frame. He then has two weeks 50% weight bearing on that leg with the frame then an attempt to fully weight bear and see how it goes. 

He's 81 but was in excellent condition, riding 50-60km most mornings and the enforced layoff has not gone down well. It remains to be seen how things go as he attempts to return to normal function. We did get some good scrounging together in back in October so at least there is no shortage of wood for the coming winter.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while. He hit a big wombat (aka tree stump on legs) riding his pushbike 6 weeks ago, went over the handlebars and fractured his pelvis. Unfortunately the break went through the hip socket and is about 10mm (a little under half an inch) wide which is bad. He can expect to require a hip replacement in the nearish future but first the fracture has to heal. He had a month non weight bearing and is now near the end of two weeks touch weight bearing with a frame. He then has two weeks 50% weight bearing on that leg with the frame then an attempt to fully weight bear and see how it goes.
> 
> He's 81 but was in excellent condition, riding 50-60km most mornings and the enforced layoff has not gone down well. It remains to be seen how things go as he attempts to return to normal function. We did get some good scrounging together in back in October so at least there is no shortage of wood for the coming winter.
> 
> View attachment 971459


That sucks Cowboy. Tell pops we're wishing him a speedy recovery. Do you know any "good" physical therapist's?


----------



## JRM

@Cowboy254 , That rig 

Hope your pops heals up quick.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> That sucks Cowboy. Tell pops we're wishing him a speedy recovery. Do you know any "good" physical therapist's?



 

Actually, the main thing I have been doing is trying to stop him doing silly things just because he can. Such as using his walking frame to do dips .


----------



## old CB

Cowboy254 said:


> My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while. He hit a big wombat (aka tree stump on legs) riding his pushbike 6 weeks ago, went over the handlebars and fractured his pelvis. Unfortunately the break went through the hip socket and is about 10mm (a little under half an inch) wide which is bad. He can expect to require a hip replacement in the nearish future but first the fracture has to heal. He had a month non weight bearing and is now near the end of two weeks touch weight bearing with a frame. He then has two weeks 50% weight bearing on that leg with the frame then an attempt to fully weight bear and see how it goes.
> 
> He's 81 but was in excellent condition, riding 50-60km most mornings and the enforced layoff has not gone down well. It remains to be seen how things go as he attempts to return to normal function. We did get some good scrounging together in back in October so at least there is no shortage of wood for the coming winter.


Jeez, that's lousy, Cowboy. It's hard for anyone to take a hit like that. But when you're accustomed to being active it's doubly hard.

All the best to your dad. Will be thinking of him, pulling for him.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while. He hit a big wombat (aka tree stump on legs) riding his pushbike 6 weeks ago, went over the handlebars and fractured his pelvis. Unfortunately the break went through the hip socket and is about 10mm (a little under half an inch) wide which is bad. He can expect to require a hip replacement in the nearish future but first the fracture has to heal. He had a month non weight bearing and is now near the end of two weeks touch weight bearing with a frame. He then has two weeks 50% weight bearing on that leg with the frame then an attempt to fully weight bear and see how it goes.
> 
> He's 81 but was in excellent condition, riding 50-60km most mornings and the enforced layoff has not gone down well. It remains to be seen how things go as he attempts to return to normal function. We did get some good scrounging together in back in October so at least there is no shortage of wood for the coming winter.
> 
> View attachment 971459


Thank goodness it wasn't a drop bear! Hope he recovers quickly and fully!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while.


You'll be given a pass on scrounging photos until dad is healed up - hope it goes by quickly and he can get back to his active self.


----------



## H-Ranch

I have cottonwood coming out of my ears it seems!


----------



## SS396driver

Sorry to hear about your dad cowboy. Sounds like my mom one tough bugger . She got hit by a car walking her dog 2 years ago . Completely back to normal heating with wood and living on her own .
we had a nasty storm last night high winds hail and torrential rain . Had the generator going till 10 pm went to bed power came back about an hour later. Lots of downed trees and limbs added more to the power company pile I’ll be busy for the next few days


----------



## MustangMike

I don't even know your Dad, but I know I like him! Best of luck with the recovery!

I felt pretty banged up after trying to ride Mtn bikes with my stepson last spring. It was wet and slippery and I went down 3 times, felt real banged up but I recovered!


----------



## chipper1

Good evening scroungers.
Nearly done cutting and splitting the pile. I think it's at least two cord now.
Then I was done splitting for the day, so I pushed a couple smaller cherry trees over, I'll dice those up tomorrow and split them. Its supposed to be a pretty nice day tomorrow, with a high of 39, great working weather.


----------



## old CB

H-Ranch said:


> I have cottonwood coming out of my ears it seems!


I always want to "like" your wheelbarrow posts . . . but hauling cottonwood just offends me--can't do it. Now if you haul cottonwood and dump it off a cliff . . .


----------



## Lee192233

First time boiling maple sap for me. Had about 2.5 gallons of sap (I threw the ice out before I started) which boiled to a bit under 1/2 pint. Delicious! I tapped a little early. The sap has just started running well here.


----------



## H-Ranch

old CB said:


> I always want to "like" your wheelbarrow posts . . . but hauling cottonwood just offends me--can't do it. Now if you haul cottonwood and dump it off a cliff . . .


No doubt cottonwood is at the low end. I figured that the only way to get the tree company to deliver the good stuff was to show that I was willing to take some of the junk too. 5 loads to get 18 loads of hardwood seemed like a decent trade off. And since I have to touch it, I may as well burn it. The OWB is honestly not that picky. I usually run out of the junk wood first since I almost feel guilty about burning the good stuff when it's not that cold. But I do understand your feeling - and I'm not hurt in the least.


----------



## Lee192233

Cowboy, I hope you're dad recovers so he can go on scrounging adventures with you again. I'm pulling for him!


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> No doubt cottonwood is at the low end. I figured that the only way to get the tree company to deliver the good stuff was to show that I was willing to take some of the junk too. 5 loads to get 18 loads of hardwood seemed like a decent trade off. And since I have to touch it, I may as well burn it. The OWB is honestly not that picky. I usually run out of the junk wood first since I almost feel guilty about burning the good stuff when it's not that cold. But I do understand your feeling - and I'm not hurt in the least.



I'm the same about willow. I suspect willow is probably even lower on the list than cottonwood. I burn quite a lot of willow during the entire season, mixed abouit 50% with black locust. The willow does give me an excuse to go scrounging - it is the onlyi species that is available here in abundance.


----------



## JustJeff

I'll burn cottonwood and willow. If it's free, it's free BTUs. If I have a pile of denser wood, I'll hoard it and sell the lesser wood for campfire wood. Folks are tickled not to have to pay $8 a bag at the campgrounds and I'll sell as little or much as they want. I wish I had some willow right now. When the temps start rising it's easy to cook myself out of the house with maple or ash. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

As a scrounger I'll take most wood, but I try to avoid willow. Glad a load once and learnt why it's used for cricket bats. It's got an elastic property, great for rebounding balls from bats.... Also great for rebounding axes without splitting. It was like swinging at a piece of rubber. I know trees vary and the next willow could be different, but with its low density I'm not incentivised to try again.


----------



## djg james

Never seen any Willow around me. I'd like to get some to make some lumber. Supposedly bends well and I've seen garden trugs(? baskets) made from it.


----------



## old CB

Willow is high on my list of don't-want-it (along with cottonwood, of course).

Interesting tree, though. A guy I used to know was a banker/financial affairs type, and one place he worked for a while was Willow-wood (sp?), a maker of prosthetic body parts. The company name originated from back when artificial limbs were made from willow. I believe because it's light and flexible.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 971550
> 
> First time boiling maple sap for me. Had about 2.5 gallons of sap (I threw the ice out before I started) which boiled to a bit under 1/2 pint. Delicious! I tapped a little early. The sap has just started running well here.


Looks good to me .
Wonder if cherry syrup is any good. 
Taking a quick break, then heading back out to split this one, and dice up the next one. The next one is smaller and more branches, I broke the top out of this one when I dropped the elm so that was already cleaned up. Then a smaller one yet will get pushed over, after that a nice sized black locust, that wood will go in the woodshed for next yrs wood. 
I've already got a few people wanting to buy wood this spring, folks are wanting to be ready for higher gas/oil prices. These cherry are going on the for sale pile.


----------



## chipper1

And the other cherry. 


And the smaller cherry and some mulberry and a couple pieces of black locust.


----------



## old CB

Jeez Chipper. "the other cherry"--you had my heart racing. Then I saw the photo.


----------



## Zaedock

Went out for lunch today. Mine and surrounding towns went on a line clearing rampage. Oak and ash everywhere. 
Not bad for an hour including drive time.


----------



## JRM

chipper1 said:


> And the other cherry.
> View attachment 971711
> 
> And the smaller cherry and some mulberry and a couple pieces of black locust.
> View attachment 971714




I have what looks to be an older version of your splitter. Probably 12 or 13 years old now. The only thing I've had to do to it is replace the return hose. It was a terrible set up returning to the top of the tank with just a straight hose barb. The hose kinked after a few years so I welded a jic onto it and added an elbow so it doesn't kink everytime I stand it up which is how I do all my splitting. I see they changed up the plumbing on yours which is a good thing. All in all it's been a great machine.


----------



## Zaedock

chipper1 said:


> These cherry are going on the for sale pile.


Hey, she got the way to move me, Cherry.


----------



## REJ2

When i get out of my robe and put down my bottle of gin i got a pick up load of ash to split


----------



## James Miller

Went back to clean up the locust from the other day. Home owner had moved everything along the drive way for easy access. Good working relationship with these folks. 
Enough there to fire up the big truck. At$5.25 for diesel it doesn't move as much as it used to.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> And the other cherry.
> View attachment 971711
> 
> And the smaller cherry and some mulberry and a couple pieces of black locust.
> View attachment 971714


Mulberry, one of the best firewoods, passed up by lots of folks. Watching it season is neat to. Highlighter yellow to milk chocolate brown and finally brick red when fully seasoned.


----------



## H-Ranch

Wow, sweet - lots of scrounging pics. Good work gentlemen!

Here's a little something for everyone. Cottonwood AND oak.


----------



## chipper1

JRM said:


> I have what looks to be an older version of your splitter. Probably 12 or 13 years old now. The only thing I've had to do to it is replace the return hose. It was a terrible set up returning to the top of the tank with just a straight hose barb. The hose kinked after a few years so I welded a jic onto it and added an elbow so it doesn't kink everytime I stand it up which is how I do all my splitting. I see they changed up the plumbing on yours which is a good thing. All in all it's been a great machine.


My return line is about ready to fall off  , I should probably tighten it lol.
The problem I have with it is the muffler has a cheesy cage on it and it gets splitter litter(from the back side of the wedge) dropped onto it and trapped between the cage and the muffler, then it burns. Sometimes it smells real nice, others times not so much, but my concern is that I have a nice coal burning and then i refuel it and spill a bit . The other thing is that little pieces fall between the intake and the muffler ot the fuel tank and then the governor will not work properly. That one isn't too major, but I do make sure nothing is smoking and look around to make sure I don't start a fire when I refuel.
Got a bit more done.
Almost forgot to take a picture of this one but remembered right after I started lol.




Then I did forget to take a picture of a bucket, so here's a picture of one of the mulberry rounds I noodles as a substitute. 


Here they are ready to split .


----------



## djg james

Mmmm Yellow sawdust!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Then I did forget to take a picture of a bucket, so here's a picture of one of the mulberry rounds I noodles as a substitute.


Have to go to @Cowboy254 to get a ruling on whether that substitute picture will be allowed.


----------



## old CB

H-Ranch said:


> Here's a little something for everyone. Cottonwood AND oak.


I bet the oak was embarrassed to share wheelbarrow space with that other mess.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Mmmm Yellow sawdust!


Dust?, lots of chips and noodles, nice husky x-cut chain .


H-Ranch said:


> Have to go to @Cowboy254 to get a ruling on whether that substitute picture will be allowed.


Okay, I'll wait on the ruling.
But in the meantime...
More mulberry,

and I got the other/last tree i had planned on for the day, one of my vertical woodpile, of black locust .
Both these buckets went right to the woodshed, finished refilling next yrs side, and now I'm starting on 2022/23 season. I have one more nice sized BL in the area that I plan on taking down, may do that tomorrow.


----------



## H-Ranch

One more on my way to check the OWB. This load may be embarrassed to have to share with the oak.  Honey locust! I bucked it the other night and split tonight. It doesn't split straight, but it's not that difficult to split.


----------



## James Miller

djg james said:


> Mmmm Yellow sawdust!



Wish I could find another mulberry this size. This tree and asking questions about hand filing is how a got to know @farmer steve.
Yellow wood is good wood.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> One more on my way to check the OWB. This load may be embarrassed to have to share with the oak.  Honey locust! I bucked it the other night and split tonight. It doesn't split straight, but it's not that difficult to split.
> View attachment 971873


Ah ha!! My day is complete!!
You may need 8 ply tires on that thing hr!!!


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Have to go to @Cowboy254 to get a ruling on whether that substitute picture will be allowed.



Treading a very fine line, I reckon 

I'm going to allow it this time.


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey fellers, we had a big low pressure system go through on Saturday and several days of high winds afterwards so there are some trees down around the place (though not at our place). One of our clients told Cowgirl that they had a tree come down and I could have it if I wanted it - a nice tree with green and grey bark. Didn't narrow it down much but a true scrounger wouldn't say no on that basis. 

So I went out to have a look. Turned out to be a decent sized limb off a candlebark. Ok but nothing that exciting. But then it got exciting. The lady's husband comes out and says actually he would like to keep that one but he had a pile out the back that they would like to get rid of. The pile turned out to be two piles of pre-limbed, mostly dry logs of various species, possibly up to two cords worth all up, varying from 3 inches to maybe 16 inches in diameter and varying lengths. I recognised a few species of local origin but also some non-locals like some box species (  ) and ironbark (  ) Ironbark is about the king of our firewood species and I did not draw attention to it. 

There were a few logs that they said they wanted to pull out to keep themselves so I said I'd be delighted to take whatever they didn't want. There will be some 'also-ran' species in there but it'll be interesting to see what comes out of it. It'll be almost like winning all the prizes in a lucky-dip for free.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The lady's husband comes out and says "son, that ain't a scrounge, this is a scrounge!"


Fixed it.
Sounds like a nice haul.
How far from the house?
How's your dad doing, guessing he's bored.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Treading a very fine line, I reckon
> 
> I'm going to allow it this time.


Thanks.
I'll try not to let it happen again .
I understand, rules are rules, but I'm sure by now you know I've been know to color outside the lines, like a lot .


----------



## H-Ranch

This morning (no cottonwood was hauled in the making of this documentary):


----------



## chipper1

For the page...
MK1





MK2
Just noticed, I'm wearing the shirt in this video today .


----------



## bob kern

This morning (no cottonwood was hauled in the making of this documentary):


H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 972001
> View attachment 972002


It’s a good thing there was no cotton wood or I’d have to cancel you! AOC Will have to show me how tho!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Can she also show you how to post a quote?


----------



## bob kern

Ummm not sure what you mean but always willing to do something different if I need to!


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Ummm not sure what you mean but always willing to do something different if I need to!


I think he means that the text of my post that you quoted somehow ended up outside of the quote box. I've done that on my phone before if I accidentally hit the enter button when the cursor is in the wrong place. Not a big deal here, but it can be confusing if someone types their entire response _*inside*_ the quote box!


----------



## Brufab

That wheelbarrow be like


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> That wheelbarrow be like


It's not the amount of wood per load, it's the number of reps!  Speaking of....


----------



## Brufab

The stacking of the wheelbarrow is next level


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> The stacking of the wheelbarrow is next level


I actually did dump it today when I was loading it. Doh!  Just a bit of a side hill and heavy on the low side and over it went.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I think he means that the text of my post that you quoted somehow ended up outside of the quote box. I've done that on my phone before if I accidentally hit the enter button when the cursor is in the wrong place. Not a big deal here, but it can be confusing if someone types their entire response _*inside*_ the quote box!


Well if it involves tech and can be messed up I almost guarantee I did it!! Sorry fellas.


----------



## bob kern

Found a little snack for the 10-10 lightweight.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> It's not the amount of wood per load, it's the number of reps!  Speaking of....
> View attachment 972115
> View attachment 972116
> View attachment 972117
> View attachment 972118
> View attachment 972119


We’re not worthy!!!!


----------



## bob kern

Evening brufab. How’s miss Hannah?


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Evening brufab. How’s miss Hannah?


Hi Bob. Shes doing better lately but still not in the clear. Some new medications seem to be working better. Thanks for asking.


----------



## chipper1

Got everything on the ground done and I started filling the woodshed for 23/24 with what was left in the bucket from filling the other side.

This load is mainly pine/softwoods for the bonfire pit. 


Can you guys help me identify this on, picture of the branch included. 


And another of pine and the mystery wood. Sure you guys know what it is out west. All I know is that I smelt like Tommy Boy after splitting these two buckets .



This one was a little of the mystery wood, a round of BL, and a round of cherry.


----------



## chipper1

I tightened the return line on the splitter since I had my scrench on me and I was thinking about it.
When I finished splitting the softwood I went to shut the machine down and saw I had some smoke so I figured I'd get a picture for you guys. 


Then as I was taking the picture the coal flames up . Never had that happen before, I'm guessing its because of the sappy softwoods.


----------



## chipper1

Since the wood was all gone...



Almost forgot to get a picture of this one. I stopped half way thru, I can't afford to loose anymore man card points .



Got some help picking up the brush and the smaller rounds, I cut the very small stuff when its locust. 




Then I managed to get one more load split. I still have a good number of rounds, maybe 3 buckets for tomorrow if the weather allows.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Almost forgot to get a picture of this one. I stopped half way thru, I can't afford to loose anymore man card points .


I hear ya - every time I forget to take a pic for @Cowboy254, I take the wood back off the stack and reload the wheelbarrow for a photo just so I don't get any more demerits.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Ummm not sure what you mean



Part of what you quoted is inside the quote box, another part is above the quote box, like its from you.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> It's not the amount of wood per load, it's the number of reps!  Speaking of....
> View attachment 972115
> View attachment 972116
> View attachment 972117
> View attachment 972118
> View attachment 972119



You must have smooth flat ground if you don’t lose any of the load, or do you lose some?


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> We’re not worthy!!!!



Slacker!


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> You must have smooth flat ground if you don’t lose any of the load, or do you lose some?


Not particularly flat and definitely not smooth. Rarely, I lose a piece off the front and have to stop quickly not to run into it. I would guess 2 or maybe 3 splits since I got all of the dump trailer loads.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Got everything on the ground done and I started filling the woodshed for 23/24 with what was left in the bucket from filling the other side.View attachment 972137
> 
> This load is mainly pine/softwoods for the bonfire pit.
> View attachment 972138
> 
> Can you guys help me identify this on, picture of the branch included.
> View attachment 972140
> 
> And another of pine and the mystery wood. Sure you guys know what it is out west. All I know is that I smelt like Tommy Boy after splitting these two buckets .
> View attachment 972146
> 
> 
> This one was a little of the mystery wood, a round of BL, and a round of cherry.
> View attachment 972148


Nice to see you getting after it. I believe the mystery tree is Eastern Hemlock. Getting kinda rare in the eastern US due to another invasive species, the hemlock woolly adelgid. Just another in the long line of invasives destroying our native species.


----------



## farmer steve

bob kern said:


> Well if it involves tech and can be messed up I almost guarantee I did it!! Sorry fellas.


No biggie Bob. I peruse the whole forum and see it regularly. I have trouble sometimes when I edit a post to try and add a pic. Sometimes I get pizzed, delete the whole post and start over.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> My old man has been and will be off scrounging duties for a while. He hit a big wombat (aka tree stump on legs) riding his pushbike 6 weeks ago, went over the handlebars and fractured his pelvis. Unfortunately the break went through the hip socket and is about 10mm (a little under half an inch) wide which is bad. He can expect to require a hip replacement in the nearish future but first the fracture has to heal. He had a month non weight bearing and is now near the end of two weeks touch weight bearing with a frame. He then has two weeks 50% weight bearing on that leg with the frame then an attempt to fully weight bear and see how it goes.
> 
> He's 81 but was in excellent condition, riding 50-60km most mornings and the enforced layoff has not gone down well. It remains to be seen how things go as he attempts to return to normal function. We did get some good scrounging together in back in October so at least there is no shortage of wood for the coming winter.
> 
> View attachment 971459


Cowboy can you pass on this complement to your dad.…….. One of the finest complements one cyclist can give to another, If he’s been cycling 50 - 60 km per day in his 80s tell him he’s a f#@*king animal.

The two things I wish for in my 80s is to cycle as much as your old man and cut as much wood at Turnkey4099


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> No biggie Bob. I peruse the whole forum and see it regularly. I have trouble sometimes when I edit a post to try and add a pic. Sometimes I get pizzed, delete the whole post and start over.


That quote stuff is out my realm of knowledge currently. For me it's best to just reply


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> That quote stuff is out my realm of knowledge currently. For me it's best to just reply


If you rebuild them old carbs you can figure it out.


----------



## 501Maico

Some cool bug art when splitting oak. Any ideas on what kind of bug? I only saw a few pockets of tiny ants in other rounds from the same tree.


----------



## JustJeff

501Maico said:


> Some cool bug art when splitting oak. Any ideas on what kind of bug? I only saw a few pockets of tiny ants in other rounds from the same tree.
> 
> View attachment 972230


That's pretty cool. Almost as if they were drawing trees. I'd probably slice that off, clear coat it and hang it in my garage

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## stumpy75

chipper1 said:


> Can you guys help me identify this on, picture of the branch included.
> View attachment 972140



Hemlock


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Nice to see you getting after it. I believe the mystery tree is Eastern Hemlock. Getting kinda rare in the eastern US due to another invasive species, the hemlock woolly adelgid. Just another in the long line of invasives destroying our native species.


Thanks. I've been trying hard to break out of hibernation, I struggle with SAD, even though I'm not sad lol.
My buddy is bringing his excavator over next week to remove the elm stump, the locust tree stump from the one I dropped in the video above, and a 5-6" cherry stump that I was pushing on to see if it would budge and it broke off.
Then once the frost is completely out I can finalize the rough grade and start finishing the parking/ accessory drive/side of the barn(trailer parking area) with crushed asphalt. Lots to do and as you know the time moves quickly.


stumpy75 said:


> Hemlock


Thanks guys.
I looked and hemlock has needles.
A friend has a very large one at his place about 25 minutes from here.
This tree was taken from the lake Michigan lakeshore.


----------



## farmer steve

Hemlock @chipper1. Almost as good as spruce.


----------



## chipper1

Well I went out and grabbed the branch and compared it. It does have small needles, they are about 1/4"-3/8" long.
They look much like the pictures on the net.
We'll go with hemlock, thanks guys .

This is the only one I've ever cut.
I told the client I personally wouldn't remove it as it appeared to be slow growing...but it will probably be some nice bonfire wood anyway. I saw one eastern hemlock that is 554 yrs old and other were near 200' tall , probably wouldn't be good for the lake view 100yrs from now lol.

In my searching, I also found out we have a plant called poison hemlock here in Michigan  . They can look similar to queen Ann's lace, but grow to be much taller.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hemlock @chipper1. Almost as good as spruce.


The inside was pretty shiny, lots of resin in there for sure and it was quite heavy, bet it wouldn't be bad at all.
Hopefully it will work okay in the bonfire. Maybe if it doesn't get burned this summer I'll try it out. I could probably take an armful and toss it on the top in the woodshed for next yr, just for the experience .


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> Can you guys help me identify this on, picture of the branch included.


Hemlock.


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> I've been trying hard to break out of hibernation, I struggle with SAD, even though I'm not sad lol.


I've been afflicted all my adult life. Used to have some real battles with depression, especially in winter. But in later years one thing that helps is to just accept that it's a natural state of things, that when daylight hours are short I have very little energy and don't get much done. Any activity lifts my spirits--going out on wood scrounging is great. But understanding that this is an annual thing and not a character fault makes it much easier to deal with.

The further we get toward spring, with longer hours of daylight, the more I return to an active state. I celebrate watching the sun disappear behind the mountain a few minutes later every evening at the alcohol hour. It's now past 5 pm (and true sunset is later still).

Vitamin D supplement also helps, I believe.


----------



## mountainguyed67

501Maico said:


> Some cool bug art when splitting oak. Any ideas on what kind of bug? I only saw a few pockets of tiny ants in other rounds from the same tree.
> 
> View attachment 972230



I thought it was a Chinese trail sign.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> I've been afflicted all my adult life. Used to have some real battles with depression, especially in winter. But in later years one thing that helps is to just accept that it's a natural state of things, that when daylight hours are short I have very little energy and don't get much done. Any activity lifts my spirits--going out on wood scrounging is great. But understanding that this is an annual thing and not a character fault makes it much easier to deal with.
> 
> The further we get toward spring, with longer hours of daylight, the more I return to an active state. I celebrate watching the sun disappear behind the mountain a few minutes later every evening at the alcohol hour. It's now past 5 pm (and true sunset is later still).
> 
> Vitamin D supplement also helps, I believe.


Same here, but no real depression, just all the signs as far as not wanting to do much.
I kinda figure that's how it's meant to be, slow down and take it easy in the winter, kick butt and take names the rest of the yr . What's funny is I really like the snow/winter, it's beautiful.
We were able to work until around 6:45 here yesterday, can't wait until the time change, I hate it.
I'm also a bit of a night owl and stay up late no matter the time of the yr, but the longer the days the more energy I have, and the earlier I wake.
I take quite a few supplements, more as the need requires, lots of v-D&C. I need more omegas, should probably fish more in the winter, well not just more, but actually do it lol. What's not to like about freshly caught fish .


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> That quote stuff is out my realm of knowledge currently. For me it's best to just reply



same here


----------



## 501Maico

JustJeff said:


> That's pretty cool. Almost as if they were drawing trees. I'd probably slice that off, clear coat it and hang it in my garage
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That's a good idea! I saw trees also.


----------



## H-Ranch

Light day today:


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Light day today:
> View attachment 972447


It’ll do tho!! Saw a Georgia buggy today and thought of you.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Light day today:
> View attachment 972447


A wheelbarrow a day keeps the propane guys away .
Split these into the splits below, shows what it turns into, and don't worry, I'm not trying to substitute a picture here lol. I remove the one on the left and start splitting that one, then put the splits in the hole and continue across. Nice not having to bend over anymore than you have to.






Then another load.




And another, with my helper .




And the last one of that tree, and done for the day. Just after I finished up I watched over an inch of snow fall while talking to the neighbor under the barn, didn't take more than a half hr.


----------



## Patrick1903

My son found a couple of these in some red oak we were splitting last weekend. Amazing how it turns the wood black.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Got everything on the ground done and I started filling the woodshed for 23/24 with what was left in the bucket from filling the other side.View attachment 972137
> 
> This load is mainly pine/softwoods for the bonfire pit.
> View attachment 972138
> 
> Can you guys help me identify this on, picture of the branch included.
> View attachment 972140
> 
> And another of pine and the mystery wood. Sure you guys know what it is out west. All I know is that I smelt like Tommy Boy after splitting these two buckets .
> View attachment 972146
> 
> 
> This one was a little of the mystery wood, a round of BL, and a round of cherry.
> View attachment 972148


I tossed some pine in the wood stove last night. Don't know how it got mixed with the oak and ash by the stove, but it was dry so in it went. Probably lose my PA firewood card for admitting I burned pine inside lol.


----------



## SS396driver

James Miller said:


> I tossed some pine in the wood stove last night. Don't know how it got mixed with the oak and ash by the stove, but it was dry so in it went. Probably lose my PA firewood card for admitting I burned pine inside lol.


Nothing wrong with burning pine as long as its dry


----------



## old CB

We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.

Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.


----------



## James Miller

old CB said:


> We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.
> 
> Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.


Around here if your response isn't "I pushed it into the woods to rot" your house will spontaneously combust.


----------



## Cricket

JustJeff said:


> That's pretty cool. Almost as if they were drawing trees. I'd probably slice that off, clear coat it and hang it in my garage
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


So would I. Which is probably part of why my place looks like it looks - "Oh, cool! Can't burn that!"


----------



## Cricket

old CB said:


> We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.
> 
> Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.


I burn some, but I've got pretty much straight up factory chimney, so it doesn't crud up much, and is super easy (as chimneys go) to clean.


----------



## Cricket

old CB said:


> I've been afflicted all my adult life. Used to have some real battles with depression, especially in winter. But in later years one thing that helps is to just accept that it's a natural state of things, that when daylight hours are short I have very little energy and don't get much done. Any activity lifts my spirits--going out on wood scrounging is great. But understanding that this is an annual thing and not a character fault makes it much easier to deal with.
> 
> The further we get toward spring, with longer hours of daylight, the more I return to an active state. I celebrate watching the sun disappear behind the mountain a few minutes later every evening at the alcohol hour. It's now past 5 pm (and true sunset is later still).
> 
> Vitamin D supplement also helps, I believe.


My mother was an OT, and she fixed up/bought light bars for some of her friends and clients. I just use full spectrum lights in a few places, if it's a really lousy winter - working outside (I shoe horses for a living) gets me as much sun exposure as possible in a Michigan winter, but some years that's not even enough.


----------



## James Miller

Since global warming is falling heavy enough to break branches out of the trees, no scrounging today.
Decided to play with this idea some more. Always wanted a 16" 60dl setup for the 590 for play chains.


Think I found it. Just need to make an adapter.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Since global warming is falling heavy enough to break branches out of the trees, no scrounging today.
> Decided to play with this idea some more. Always wanted a 16" 60dl setup for the 590 for play chains.View attachment 972639
> View attachment 972640
> 
> Think I found it. Just need to make an adapter.


Looks fun.
Is it all converted to square now, the top pic it looks converted, the bottom looks round.
Looks like a very aggressive side plate angle too .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Looks fun.
> Is it all converted to square now, the top pic it looks converted, the bottom looks round.
> Looks like a very aggressive side plate angle too .


It's round filed. I want to try it how it is before going square. It's pretty aggressive.


----------



## bob kern

Round 2. Gave 
round 3 to a good neighbor who just put in a stove.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> It’ll do tho!! Saw a Georgia buggy today and thought of you.



Had to go back and find it.


----------



## turnkey4099

old CB said:


> We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.
> 
> Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.



Had there been anything to it, there wouldn't have been a house standing over in this part of the country. We weren't even all that careful about it being dry.


----------



## bob kern

old CB said:


> We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.
> 
> Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.


Yep here in central Indiana its very taboo. Never heard of anyone regularly burning pine til I heard y’all talking about it on here. It has been beat in to my head for years not to burn pine. Legend has it that just a few weeks of burning it will cake your flu and burn the house down. Probably started by someone who always burn too low a temp, that being more of the problem than the wood itself.


----------



## Brufab

Some scrounge off the lake, wasn't much fun with 50mph wind gusts temps in the teens and near whiteout snow squalls. But the echos powered thru with reckless abandon. 3 wheeler performed flawlessly as expected.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Yep here in central Indiana its very taboo. Never heard of anyone regularly burning pine til I heard y’all talking about it on here. It has been beat in to my head for years not to burn pine. Legend has it that just a few weeks of burning it will cake your flu and burn the house down. Probably started by someone who always burn too low a temp, that being more of the problem than the wood itself.


Sweet saws Bob, i seen yellow and a hint of green


----------



## bob kern

I have a carb kit Coming for a 500 VL. Kind of anxious to run it.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Sweet saws Bob, i seen yellow and a hint of green


The green is actually a bag of milk replacer for the lambs. It is a perfect Pouln green though! Wish I had the 4000 fixed. Would like to have ran it today


----------



## Brufab

Me too, looking forward to a review of it by a expert sawyer.


----------



## Brufab

Cs-400 14" cs-590 24" + extra large felling spikes for me today. My 590 hasn't ran in 10 mo and was stored in non heated garage, fired right up in 4-5 pulls


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Some scrounge off the lake, wasn't much fun with 50mph wind gusts temps in the teens and near whiteout snow squalls. But the echos powered thru with reckless abandon. 3 wheeler performed flawlessly as expected.


Windy here too, bringing the warm weather for the rest of the week .
Of course the Honda worked great .


----------



## chipper1

Anyone need a new scrounging ride.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Me too, looking forward to a review of it by a expert sawyer.


I’ll let you know when I find the expert!! Lol


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> I’ll let you know when I find the expert!! Lol


I meant you you have a wide variety of saws you use and work on so should be interesting to see how it performs.


----------



## Brufab

The trip north today was 7/8 of a tank (15gal) of gas going north, half a tank heading south due to wind direction and speed.  225miles traveled for 90$


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> Some scrounge off the lake, wasn't much fun with 50mph wind gusts temps in the teens and near whiteout snow squalls. But the echos powered thru with reckless abandon. 3 wheeler performed flawlessly as expected.View attachment 972686
> View attachment 972688
> View attachment 972690


You're more man than me! I thought about venturing up to the woods today, but that frickin' wind is brutal!!!!


----------



## James Miller

Brufab said:


> Some scrounge off the lake, wasn't much fun with 50mph wind gusts temps in the teens and near whiteout snow squalls. But the echos powered thru with reckless abandon. 3 wheeler performed flawlessly as expected.View attachment 972686
> View attachment 972688
> View attachment 972690


I miss the big red 350 I used to ride.


bob kern said:


> The green is actually a bag of milk replacer for the lambs. It is a perfect Pouln green though! Wish I had the 4000 fixed. Would like to have ran it today


I wish I could find a 4000 for a decent price.


chipper1 said:


> Anyone need a new scrounging ride.
> View attachment 972691


I need a crew cab. But I'll wait a little longer till fuel prices drive the price down to what these trucks should go for.


----------



## Philbert

Actual spot where Shackleton‘s ship ‘Endurance’ was discovered under 2 miles of ice. Happens to be adjacent to my house.

Philbert


----------



## stillhunter

My stack was getting low and I remembered a friends neighbor had his land clear cut a year or so ago and I went to get some spoils a few weeks ago. The woods were mature hardwoods and tons of leftover tops. I went into the brush looking for wood close to the edge so I didn't have to carry it too far to the truck, just cut and move the truck. I found a large white oak top that was starting to rot but had lots of branches off the ground/easy cutting. I saw a tree that looked like a Sourwood on the ground and passed. I went back to get the last few logs I cut and looked closer at that tree. It was a Hickory about 12" and was cut w a feller and the base of the tree was on the the stump and 30' up the trunk was on another stump and the whole trunk was off the ground ! I cut it all up and even stuffed the small branches in the truck too. It was easy to split the dried out hickory and it burns slooow and hot and I broke up the branches w my hands.....I've been getting pallets from where I work and burn a lot of that wood. I don't get the pine pallets, just the hardwood. I use a cordless circle saw to cut them up quick. Last week we had a 80* day, right now it's 37 and the wind chill is 27....starting the fire right now.


----------



## husqvarna257

I am waiting as well for fuel prices to bring the truck cost down. I would love to get a 2000-2006 Chevy 1 ton with the 8.0 in it Work truck si fine and a regular cab with an 8' bed.


Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 971550
> 
> First time boiling maple sap for me. Had about 2.5 gallons of sap (I threw the ice out before I started) which boiled to a bit under 1/2 pint. Delicious! I tapped a little early. The sap has just started running well here.


Good stuff there. I had to re boil my last batch and add water. I boiled it until it got foamy but that was to thick. I had maple sugar crystals in it, good but addictive stuff ( MAPLE CRACK) 


bob kern said:


> Yep here in central Indiana its very taboo. Never heard of anyone regularly burning pine til I heard y’all talking about it on here. It has been beat in to my head for years not to burn pine. Legend has it that just a few weeks of burning it will cake your flu and burn the house down. Probably started by someone who always burn too low a temp, that being more of the problem than the wood itself.


Always here this in New England, people have a hard time getting rid of it. I just missed out on a free truckload of it 2 weeks ago. When I have room there is a guy on craigs list giving away truck loads of it, just have to pay $250 for the trucking. Once my pile goes down I'll be calling him back. I don't mind pine in the wood stove or the OWB. Dry for the house and boiler just doesn't care, I mix it in with hardwood for coals.


----------



## Lee192233

I was three trees short of my goal. Oh well, it was a great day in the woods. I took a long lunch to warm up and thaw the ice out of my beard.  It was 8° when I started and got up to 17°.


----------



## LondonNeil

James Miller said:


> I tossed some pine in the wood stove last night. Don't know how it got mixed with the oak and ash by the stove, but it was dry so in it went. Probably lose my PA firewood card for admitting I burned pine inside lol.





SS396driver said:


> Nothing wrong with burning pine as long as its dry


Until about January I was burning almost solely pine, felled right at the start of covid and seasoned for 18+ months against the south facing wall of my house. I want more! It was fat wood and I was running most of that time at 450C+ flue temps it was so calorific! I really want more! I've told my he guy, 'Scots and lodgepole please!'


----------



## Doorfx

Pine and fir make a nice fire.


----------



## H-Ranch

Another slow day - kids activities plus cold and wind late today. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Until about January I was burning almost solely pine, felled right at the start of covid and seasoned for 18+ months against the south facing wall of my house. I want more! It was fat wood and I was running most of that time at 450C+ flue temps it was so calorific! I really want more! I've told my he guy, 'Scots and lodgepole please!'


My stove is running at 475 or so right now, black locust coals and one 4" round of BL and the damper wide open. I had a little more coals and ash and want to get them burned down. That round and the coals should be down in a couple hrs and I'll be able to fill it full for our last colder night this week.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 972741
> 
> I was three trees short of my goal. Oh well, it was a great day in the woods. I took a long lunch to warm up and thaw the ice out of my beard.  It was 8° when I started and got up to 17°.


Nice haul.
Wish the ash here still looked that nice.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I need a crew cab. But I'll wait a little longer till fuel prices drive the price down to what these trucks should go for.


I just help my buddy grab this one. He wanted to wait too, but he was able to sell his full sized custom van for real good money so it all worked out. You may wan to list yours now and see what you can get, crazy what some are paying right now.
This guy just spent about what my buddy got it for on the repairs and the new tires. If I was looking I would have been more than happy to grab it up, very little rust(my buddies van was rotten  )  .


----------



## cantoo

Chipper, this is one of my son's rides. It usually has a trailer on the back of it.


----------



## alanbaker

eastern hemlock


----------



## alanbaker

SS396driver said:


> Nothing wrong with burning pine as long as its dry


Burning 2 year-old split and stacked white pine today, never had a creosote problem


----------



## ihookem

Ya might want to try getting an extra year or two of firewood if you can. I remember very well about 10 yrs ago when heating oil went to 4 bucks and propane went to 6 bucks. Every goof ball with a fireplace was looking for wood those few years. The heating oil is getting real high, but we are near the end of the heat season. It will be 60 degrees here is SE Wis. next week so many will forget, but next year , watch out . I remember the media hyping it up and that makes it worse. Every college punk was trying to sell firewood for top price and looking all over for it. I have next years wood all cut and split, and at least half of 2023 - 24 winter in the back yard, some is cut, some is in 10' logs yet and none is split, but at least I have it... . Get ready for some real high heating costs the next 5 yrs.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Chipper, this is one of my son's rides. It usually has a trailer on the back of it.


I miss my old 99 burban, but the excursion does a great job, unfortunately only 2wd.
Bet he has quite a few miles/kilometers racked up on her if he's anything like his dad .
You ready to start harvesting wood in the next couple weeks, should be some nice temps, but the ground will be solid. Tomorrow they are saying 42f here for the high, that the lowest high for the week, gonna be muddy in the woods. I may get out beside the house tomorrow and work on getting more locust to fill the woodshed for 23/24 season.
I was thinking of you the other day. I saw some racks that looked to hold a face cord, they had a hole just down from the top that looked to be for a fork lift to insert the forks. I'll try to get a picture next time I'm out that way for others to see, as I know you already have a system that works for you, just mad me think of you for some reason .
Hope all is well on your side of the pond.


----------



## ihookem

Yes, I also went cutting in the back yard today cause it is going to get soft out there this week.


----------



## ihookem

All is well here and was 0 this morning . I got some wood cutting in despite the wind. Another thought is , that firewood you have for next winter is now worth 100% more than it was last year. Just think , you made a 100% return on your wood in heat value. That is crazy, and tax free!


----------



## chipper1

ihookem said:


> Ya might want to try getting an extra year or two of firewood if you can. I remember very well about 10 yrs ago when heating oil went to 4 bucks and propane went to 6 bucks. Every goof ball with a fireplace was looking for wood those few years. The heating oil is getting real high, but we are near the end of the heat season. It will be 60 degrees here is SE Wis. next week so many will forget, but next year , watch out . I remember the media hyping it up and that makes it worse. Every college punk was trying to sell firewood for top price and looking all over for it. I have next years wood all cut and split, and at least half of 2023 - 24 winter in the back yard, some is cut, some is in 10' logs yet and none is split, but at least I have it... . Get ready for some real high heating costs the next 5 yrs.


You're right.
Also a good idea to stock up on pre-mix, bar oil, chains and bars if you need them. I just bought 5 flat files and a 6 pack of mix(each does 5 gallons at 50:1, I mix at 40:1 so 24 gallons of mix), I also bought a couple more gallons of ethanol free and have that mixed up and ready to go for this week. I have a few dead standing locust I have my eyes on and then the neighbor has a few he wants taken down as well.
I have a 105 gallon transfer tank I need to get cleaned out and ready to fill(any tips welcome), then I can fill that with my standard fuel and get my 5 gallon cans filled with mix again, all 6 or 7 of them.


----------



## cantoo

He's had 3 or 4 of those suburbans, my daughter totaled one last winter in a snow storm. He also has a tahoe, golf and a tiguan. He is a collector like his mother. We sold the Home Depot truck that I bought last year, made some money on it. The 4 door F350 has been working out good so happy with it. The diesel duallly F350 that I bought is waiting to go into our shop for tires and brakes and then we'll likely sell it too. I still want a 4x4 dually long wheel base to put a hoist on for a firewood hauler. My wife says no but she is weak. She's trying to claim the 4 door F 350 for her grass business but she has the Dodge 2500 with flatbed hoist on it so she doesn't need it. I might have to hide it at work for the summer. 
I've been spending a bit of spare time in the bush while it's frozen. I can just drive across the fields with full loads. Going to be warm again this week so likely that will be it until it's dry enough for crop planting. I still have a path around the fenceline to get to the wood but it's twice as far and one section is always a wet hole. I figure with the price of fuel that people will be keen for firewood next year and with the ash getting crappy real quick I should get out everything I can. 
The real Amish Auction season is fast approaching and we are even going to have some on site sales soon. I've been buying odds and ends of stuff online but it just isn't the same. And with covid pricing it has been crazy. I have a couple buddies who are auctioneers and they would rather do online than onsite sales.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> He is a collector like his mother.



Well at least he's collecting the good stuff .
Awesome you did well on the HD truck. I have a buddy with one, nice ride but just the single cab so that wouldn't work well for my crew. The boy is showing more interest in working with me and more initiative, so I may need to bump up my game a bit. The dually long box is a limo of trucks, heck my old 99 f350 crew cab shot box was pretty long, then again the excursion isn't a small vehicle either. I think I'd like to go for a larger work truck, like a top kick an f550/650, something like that. There's one on another forum I really like(I'll post a pic below), 4x4 as well, what a beast. But scroungers can't be choosers . I bet it gets about the same fuel economy as my excursion . 
I'd do what I can to get the ash out too (speaking of ash I need to dump mine tonight lol) as that "crop" will be gone quick enough, ours is already mainly junk. I did find one nice stick of it mixed in with my locust piles when I moved them, ends up it was right on the edge of being to soft, glad I got it when I did as last yr and this winter I've burned a lot o punky wood. One thing about that is that at least I have enough other wood that I couldn't get to it, but I hate to see it go to waste.


cantoo said:


> we are even going to have some on site sales soon.


You mean an auction at your place .


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul.
> Wish the ash here still looked that nice.


Thanks, I'll be burning ash for years. My oldest son has expressed interest in making firewood to sell. I'll have a good stockpile of logs for him. I think I will have the nicer logs milled. It would be nice to have a supply of lumber with the way things are now. 
Hopefully I'll be able to get out tomorrow and get a few more out.


----------



## Brufab

Anyone wear wrist braces or support while running there saws? My wrists are shot and was wondering if that has helped anyone.


----------



## JimR

old CB said:


> We could begin another Scrounging thread subset: pine safely burned for heat.
> 
> Living in a pine forest among countless Ponderosa pine trees, I burn some pine pretty much every day. Most of my neighbors who heat with wood burn nothing but pine. Ponderosa at my elevation, and lodgepole at the higher elevations. Dry pine is quite safe to burn, altho the old wives tale against it is surprisingly robust.


If you burn it hot enough there is no problem. One good hot fire a day will burn off the creosote in the chimney.


----------



## JimR

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks, I'll be burning ash for years. My oldest son has expressed interest in making firewood to sell. I'll have a good stockpile of logs for him. I think I will have the nicer logs milled. It would be nice to have a supply of lumber with the way things are now.
> Hopefully I'll be able to get out tomorrow and get a few more out.


Ash is the fastest drying wood out there and it burns nice and hot. There is very little ash left behind if you can get rid of the bark.


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> Anyone wear wrist braces or support while running there saws? My wrists are shot and was wondering if that has helped anyone.


My advice, start doing hand grips to strengthen those wrists.

It is always very important to work on what ever your weakest link is!


----------



## Oletrapper

501Maico said:


> Some cool bug art when splitting oak. Any ideas on what kind of bug? I only saw a few pockets of tiny ants in other rounds from the same tree.
> 
> View attachment 972230


Putting my money on the red oak borer.  OT


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks, I'll be burning ash for years. My oldest son has expressed interest in making firewood to sell. I'll have a good stockpile of logs for him. I think I will have the nicer logs milled. It would be nice to have a supply of lumber with the way things are now.
> Hopefully I'll be able to get out tomorrow and get a few more out.


Just get it off the ground and where it can stay dry/low humidity as it will rot.
That's awesome he's interested . I agree on milling the nicer ones, especially if you have a nice supply of wood/woods available to cut down the road.
I plan on getting out my little ms200 rear handle today and maybe the ported 359. I have the top of one locust I dropped into the edge of the woods I need to pull out and clean up, and a larger BL branch that broke off in the wind a while ago that can be seen from the house. Then I may drop another dead standing BL into the opening I just cleared to help fill the woodshed. If that all goes well I have another BL down out behind the house in a section of the woods I'd like to get cleaned up before the ground thaws this week. The good thing is we will have more light tonight, the bad thing is that we have our church meeting tonight lol. It's currently snowing here, but I'll get out in the next couple hrs.
Have a great day.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Anyone wear wrist braces or support while running there saws? My wrists are shot and was wondering if that has helped anyone.


No, but I'd agree with what mike said, also using smaller/smoother saws could help.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> If you burn it hot enough there is no problem. One good hot fire a day will burn off the creosote in the chimney.


I believe in the same. Daily chimney fires , or at least real hot fires to burn the creosote out.


JimR said:


> Ash is the fastest drying wood out there and it burns nice and hot. There is very little ash left behind if you can get rid of the bark.


Is it, what about black locust, cherry, walnut? I find those dry faster myself.
Cut late winter/early spring before the sap flows and split right away and they are ready the next burning season .


----------



## Marine5068

djg james said:


> I wonder how well your firewood will dry with closed in sides?


All the soffit and rafter areas are open as well it has 1/4" gaps in between all the horizontal siding boards for air flow. It may tale longer without the sun to season some woods, but they'll stay dry continuously until they are seasoned.
The small shed area is for a future woodsplitter.


----------



## Marine5068

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 972741
> 
> I was three trees short of my goal. Oh well, it was a great day in the woods. I took a long lunch to warm up and thaw the ice out of my beard.  It was 8° when I started and got up to 17°.


Looks like some Ash


----------



## H-Ranch

The ground is frozen this morning and just a light snow still coming down so I figured I should haul a few rounds that appeared. Will try to get more in today around some vehicle work.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> The ground is frozen this morning and just a light snow still coming down so I figured I should haul a few rounds that appeared. Will try to get more in today around some vehicle work. View attachment 972959
> View attachment 972960
> View attachment 972961


You're right, somebody needs to do something around here  .

Is that pine, you'll burn your house down, even though it's 75' away from the OWB.
I'm heading out soon to do something, just waiting for it to warm up a bit more .


----------



## Zaedock

H-Ranch said:


> The ground is frozen this morning and just a light snow still coming down so I figured I should haul a few rounds that appeared. Will try to get more in today around some vehicle work.



Still getting to know everyone here, but your wheelbarrow has more miles on it than my ATV trailer. 
Pushing through the snow - God bless you man!


----------



## old CB

H-Ranch said:


> The ground is frozen this morning and just a light snow still coming down so I figured I should haul a few rounds that appeared. Will try to get more in today around some vehicle work. View attachment 972959
> View attachment 972960


Wrrr-up, Wrrr-up, PINE ALERT, PINE ALERT. Chimney fire coming! House about to burn down.


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> Wrrr-up, Wrrr-up, PINE ALERT, PINE ALERT. Chimney fire coming! House about to burn down.


That's what I always thought until I read here a lot of you do.


----------



## djg james

I had four 6' x 10' rows of firewood sheltered under my deck for this season. I now have 1/2 a row left. Good thing it's mid March. I do have my 10' x 8' row of mostly Bk Locust in the garage but that's for really cold weather. This week I'm moving a half dozen wheelbarrow loads of Hackberry that fell out of a covered temporary pile. That will burn and the whole pile is slated to be moved to the under-deck racks for 2022 season anyway.
Luckily, we're moving into a warm up, but it was a little chilly overnight. Before I went to bed I tossed on a Hedge split. I love that stuff. Slow burning. Had enough coals to easily start the fire this morning.
I might have to reconsider going after all the hedge my neighbor is ringing in his woods. Despite the creek and a 60' elevation drop. I'll just cut them down and run a sky line across the creek up to a landing in his back yard..... Oops. I've been watching too much Ax Men (lol).


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Pine will burn your house down?? Then why is mine still standing? lol







SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Pine will burn your house down?? Then why is mine still standing? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


----------



## MustangMike

Got 2 pieces of bad news today.

1) The local pro firewood guy (I fix his saws and have sold him a couple) passed away. Real nice guy, but did not take care of himself. Was only in his 50s and very overweight. It is a shame, I will miss him, was always a pleasant guy to deal with.

2) The son of my Tree guy friend (who just graduated from HS and works for his Dad) lost the fingertip on his index finger to the log splitter. Be careful out there everyone! The saws and splitters can be very dangerous.

Another month and a couple of days and tax season will end and I can play with saws again! Been very busy this year, and I'm starting to slow down! Just don't have the drive to keep working till 11 or 12 at night any more!


----------



## Lionsfan

Began my 2022 season with a beautiful morning up in the hardwoods.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Got 2 pieces of bad news today.
> 
> 1) The local pro firewood guy (I fix his saws and have sold him a couple) passed away. Real nice guy, but did not take care of himself. Was only in his 50s and very overweight. It is a shame, I will miss him, was always a pleasant guy to deal with.
> 
> 2) The son of my Tree guy friend (who just graduated from HS and works for his Dad) lost the fingertip on his index finger to the log splitter. Be careful out there everyone! The saws and splitters can be very dangerous.
> 
> Another month and a couple of days and tax season will end and I can play with saws again! Been very busy this year, and I'm starting to slow down! Just don't have the drive to keep working till 11 or 12 at night any more!


Wow that's a double bummer Mike. Always important for us to keep our head on straight when we're out there cutting and splitting thanks for the reminder.
Hope you get a break soon with the taxes I seen still need to get mine done for the year and can get back to cutting.


----------



## CDElliott

Cricket said:


> My mother was an OT, and she fixed up/bought light bars for some of her friends and clients. I just use full spectrum lights in a few places, if it's a really lousy winter - working outside (I shoe horses for a living) gets me as much sun exposure as possible in a Michigan winter, but some years that's not even enough.


Sounds like "SAD", Seasonal Affective Disorder.








Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## chipper1

Busy doing a bit of sharpening, just finished the 14" picco chain on the ms200 rear handle, now working on one for a 550mk1. This must be a chain from a saw I acquired cuz I don't file them like this .






But she'll be cutting real nice when I get finished with it .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You're right, somebody needs to do something around here  .
> 
> Is that pine, you'll burn your house down, even though it's 75' away from the OWB.
> I'm heading out soon to do something, just waiting for it to warm up a bit more .


Yep, the load of rounds is all pine. Good for shoulder season and for getting the fire going again after I let it go too long. Like last night. Got lazy and just went to bed instead of doing the evening fill. With temps in the teens there was just ashes and a few coals so I just emptied the ashes (into the wheelbarrow) and started over. The house was still up to temp so no one was the wiser. 

Then it was time to get back at it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Zaedock said:


> Still getting to know everyone here, but your wheelbarrow has more miles on it than my ATV trailer.
> Pushing through the snow - God bless you man!


I'm Steve and to everyone outside of here I'm probably a firewood nerd. I usually scrounge enough to stay ahead of the ~9 cord I burn in the OWB I built about 12 years ago. This year I lucked into 23 dump trailer loads delivered for free by a local tree service. I typically use the wheelbarrow to move processed wood from my driveway area to the stacks so I don't tear the yard up too bad. And it's my exercise/therapy. Just a dusting of snow today so it's easy to push through. 

It's that your YJ on Hell's Gate? I'm also a Jeep enthusiast, so it's not just firewood ALL the time.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cut some more rounds from the piles - still have more ready to haul when I get a few minutes in the evenings.


----------



## Brufab

This is what I picture the inside of the owb looking like.


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get the branch and the top cleaned up, and found another dead standing branch/spar off another tree near the drive that I took down and diced up. The ms200 and the 550 did great, remembering why I like the 550's so much.




Then I dropped another dead standing locust that was 12-14", unfortunately it was soft in the middle, which is not normal for BL. Hopefully it is only that way for a bit.
It looks pretty small in the pic, as much of it is still in the woods, plus the angle it was taken at but it's at least a big bucket, or a bucket and a half. I'll get that all bucked up, split and put in the woodshed tomorrow while the ground is still frozen. Then maybe I'll get the one in the back yard, it was a bit windy out there to be messing around today, and it will still be frozen by the time I get to it.


----------



## cantoo

Brufab, here's the inside of mine. Every couple of weeks I throw my used up gloves in it just to make my wife happy. She always whines when I keep them until they are rags.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Brufab, here's the inside of mine. Every couple of weeks I throw my used up gloves in it just to make my wife happy. She always whines when I keep them until they are rags.


At least those gloves are safer than pine  .
Maybe you could fill them with pine noodles and use them as a fire starter lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> This is what I picture the inside of the owb looking like. View attachment 973114


Here's a live shot tonight after loading it. I'm not going out at 3:00am to get a pic fully engulfed in flame like your pic, but I do see it looking much like that on occasion.


----------



## Zaedock

H-Ranch said:


> It's that your YJ on Hell's Gate? I'm also a Jeep enthusiast, so it's not just firewood ALL the time.


Yeah, that's my old girl out in Moab. She's a '92 with an AMC 2.5L mated to a SM420 granny low transmission via a Chevy 2.8L V6 bellhousing. The T-Case is a JB Conversions 231HD, Detroit locker'd front Ford HP axle and a spool in the rear Dana. She's been a solid trail rig since retiring from street duty in 1999. I'm currently working on a mild '87 Wrangler too, restoring a '55 CJ5 and have a bunch of tube and parts for a buggy that needs more time than I have. I also have a 1975 Bronco 302 with a 3 on-the-tree 

It seems that most of the WoodHounds I know are also outdoor enthusiasts with hobbies like wheeling and shooting. What do you have for a Jeep? Always nice to check out other folk's rigs.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Just get it off the ground and where it can stay dry/low humidity as it will rot.
> That's awesome he's interested . I agree on milling the nicer ones, especially if you have a nice supply of wood/woods available to cut down the road.
> I plan on getting out my little ms200 rear handle today and maybe the ported 359. I have the top of one locust I dropped into the edge of the woods I need to pull out and clean up, and a larger BL branch that broke off in the wind a while ago that can be seen from the house. Then I may drop another dead standing BL into the opening I just cleared to help fill the woodshed. If that all goes well I have another BL down out behind the house in a section of the woods I'd like to get cleaned up before the ground thaws this week. The good thing is we will have more light tonight, the bad thing is that we have our church meeting tonight lol. It's currently snowing here, but I'll get out in the next couple hrs.
> Have a great day.


I will put it up on some small logs. It should keep for a couple years. 
I hope he follows through, it would be a good experience. 
Did you get out and run the saws today? I wish we had black locust around here like you do. I'd like to get my hands on some and give it a try.
I dropped another ash today, it was a pretty big one. I think I'll get this one milled.

My filing has improved. It's a Carlton semi-chisel skip chain. It's not smooth on the less than 12" stuff but above that it works nice. Here's a pic of the chips


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Got 2 pieces of bad news today.
> 
> 1) The local pro firewood guy (I fix his saws and have sold him a couple) passed away. Real nice guy, but did not take care of himself. Was only in his 50s and very overweight. It is a shame, I will miss him, was always a pleasant guy to deal with.
> 
> 2) The son of my Tree guy friend (who just graduated from HS and works for his Dad) lost the fingertip on his index finger to the log splitter. Be careful out there everyone! The saws and splitters can be very dangerous.
> 
> Another month and a couple of days and tax season will end and I can play with saws again! Been very busy this year, and I'm starting to slow down! Just don't have the drive to keep working till 11 or 12 at night any more!


Sorry to hear that about your friends Mike. Thanks for the safety reminder. When I'm running saws, felling trees or splitting wood I always tell myself this could hurt me or worse. I also think of my wife and kids. Healthy fear/respect is a good thing.

My wife is a CPA so I know what tax seasons are like. Hopefully yours finishes up without incident.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I will put it up on some small logs. It should keep for a couple years.
> I hope he follows through, it would be a good experience.
> Did you get out and run the saws today? I wish we had black locust around here like you do. I'd like to get my hands on some and give it a try.
> I dropped another ash today, it was a pretty big one. I think I'll get this one milled.View attachment 973137
> 
> My filing has improved. It's a Carlton semi-chisel skip chain. It's not smooth on the less than 12" stuff but above that it works nice. Here's a pic of the chips
> View attachment 973138


That would probably keep it well for a good while.
Yes, and more time for the two of you .
I did, ran the ms200 rear handle and a 2018 550mk1. I made a post above on this page.
Looks to me that there are plenty of BL in Wisconson, once you find them, you see them everywhere.
Nice job, I bet that's a tough splitting tree if it were cut into firewood, should make some real nice boards.
Those chips look good for the temps. Have you ever tried an 8 pin sprocket and a little higher rakers, it may smooth out a bit on the smaller stuff. Another option is a little less hook, but not seeing your chain up close it'd hard to tell for sure, but tuning the chain to the wood typically will smooth them out.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> That would probably keep it well for a good while.
> Yes, and more time for the two of you .
> I did, ran the ms200 rear handle and a 2018 550mk1. I made a post above on this page.
> Looks to me that there are plenty of BL in Wisconson, once you find them, you see them everywhere.
> Nice job, I bet that's a tough splitting tree if it were cut into firewood, should make some real nice boards.
> Those chips look good for the temps. Have you ever tried an 8 pin sprocket and a little higher rakers, it may smooth out a bit on the smaller stuff. Another option is a little less hook, but not seeing your chain up close it'd hard to tell for sure, but tuning the chain to the wood typically will smooth them out.


I started my post earlier in the day and then finished it later. That's why I missed your posts about cutting trees. 
I see black locust around, just not where I cut. 
I have an 8 pin sprocket on my MS 650. I'll swap it onto the 460 and give it a try. Maybe I'm a bit too aggressive on the rakers. I try to keep the hook to a minimum. When I first started filing I went to deep and put too much hook on the tooth. I thought they were really sharp. Then I cut some dead ash and all the thin sharp edges broke off. It's a good feeling to hand file and have it cut straight and pull nice chips. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Brufab

Thanks for the pics of the owb guys! Truely impressive!!!


----------



## James Miller

I told you all the pines in PA will try to kill you. This one tried to take down my garage yesterday, no fire needed.


----------



## Lee192233

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973215
> View attachment 973216
> I told you all the pines in PA will try to kill you. This one tried to take down my garage yesterday, no fire needed.


Hope it didn't do too much damage. Doesn't look too bad in the pics.


----------



## SweetMK

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973215
> I told you all the pines in PA will try to kill you. This one tried to take down my garage yesterday, no fire needed.


Take that tree to Lowes, or Home Depot,, there must be over a $1,000 worth of 2X4's in that tree,,,,,,,,,,,, 
Surely they would buy it, so that they could resell the boards,,,,,,,,,
Heck,, it probably has $2,000 worth of 1X4's ,, if the tree is clear enough,,,,,,


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973215
> View attachment 973216
> I told you all the pines in PA will try to kill you. This one tried to take down my garage yesterday, no fire needed.


Bummer.
Was the ground just saturated and the snow/wind took it out.
I'd be taking out those polar over there too, before they get any bigger, a few yrs from now they'll be breaking out tops or big branches when you get ice.
We tried to warn everyone about pine, but they wouldn't listen lol.


----------



## SweetMK

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> Was the ground just saturated and the snow/wind took it out.
> I'd be taking out those polar over there too, before they get any bigger, a few yrs from now they'll be breaking out tops or big branches when you get ice.
> We tried to warn everyone about pine, but they wouldn't listen lol.


We have a SIGNIFICANT power sub-station a few miles from where I live.
Over the weekend, the high winds blew down a tree,, *A PINE!*

The tree fell along side of the sub-station, if it had hit, we would have been out of power for a week!!

If the wind had been blowing about 15 degrees more toward north, the tree would have hit.

I would bet the tree guys are already there this morning,, taking down the other trees that are close to the sub-station.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I started my post earlier in the day and then finished it later. That's why I missed your posts about cutting trees.
> I see black locust around, just not where I cut.
> I have an 8 pin sprocket on my MS 650. I'll swap it onto the 460 and give it a try. Maybe I'm a bit too aggressive on the rakers. I try to keep the hook to a minimum. When I first started filing I went to deep and put too much hook on the tooth. I thought they were really sharp. Then I cut some dead ash and all the thin sharp edges broke off. It's a good feeling to hand file and have it cut straight and pull nice chips.
> Have a great day!


Been there and done that lol.
Well maybe you can stop by and ask if you can cut some, it's great wood, but so are those ash trees.
If you look closely at the new x-cut chains, they have a standard hook, then just at the leading edge of the top plate it's sharpened very aggressive. They seem to get into the fiber quicker and easier, but because it's only that aggressive on the leading edge they cut fast and very smooth. And because the chain is much harder than the older Oregon chains it stays sharper much longer out of the box. And to all the guys who touch a chain up out of the box(sometimes I do too), you should try one out, great cutting chain for sure and if you square grind or file they will hold a nice edge once converted. I have a nice pile of them in 20" here, and I'm watching on a deal for 24".
Semi skip doesn't seem to need quite as much off the rakers, if you just file the cutters back a touch that may be all you need. Also if a chain isn't smooth cutting bigger wood(I know you said yours was), then the saw may not have the power to pull it hard enough to overcome an aggressive hook if the wood is hard.
This is an aggressively filed semi-skip chain in very hard wood, it would be very rough in the same wood with a stock 70cc saw. You can even see it grabbing onto the knot on the top of the smaller cherry, that's also where technique can "help"(it still needs to be fixed) on a chain you just want to run until you can refill and file the cutters back a little. A chain that chatters because it's too aggressive is not as fast as a smooth running chain.


----------



## U&A

muad said:


> That's impressive. I have yet to have a good experience burning red oak. However, to be fair, I've never had "choice" wood to use. First tree was a monster that fell across my father in law's driveway. I cut huge rounds, took them home and split them. They were way too wet, so they did not burn at all (I was so used to burning dead standing ash that we would cut up, I figured it was good to go since it too was dead standing then blew over. Nope!). I was super green back then, and had just started burning firewood to help heat our house.
> 
> Now that I have a TON of red oak on my property, many that need felled, I'm gonna try some again.



I generally pack the stove as full as I can without touching the secondary burn baffle up top. Ends up being about 3 layers of splits.

I cant do that with maple or cherry though. Burns way to hot to fast. 

Black locust is a great long burning wood for me.


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Jere39

In another part of PA this much smaller Spruce tilted slightly 2 weeks ago, then the snow and wind over the weekend took it down further. No damage to anything at all. But, I kind of liked the location and line of sight screen it provided. So, yesterday my son and I set a 3" heavy canvas strap on the Spruce, a snatch block on a nearby Poplar, and an anchored come-along on a handy Dogwood and pulled it up straight and tied it off. I am hopeful the roots take hold and this lives a long life:

_(5 minutes of an old guy and his son climbing ladders, rigging anchor points, and ratcheting a come-along on a sunny day)_



And, a couple views of snow covered stacks in the background


----------



## chipper1

SweetMK said:


> We have a SIGNIFICANT power sub-station a few miles from where I live.
> Over the weekend, the high winds blew down a tree,, *A PINE!*
> 
> The tree fell along side of the sub-station, if it had hit, we would have been out of power for a week!!
> 
> If the wind had been blowing about 15 degrees more toward north, the tree would have hit.
> 
> I would bet the tree guys are already there this morning,, taking down the other trees that are close to the sub-station.


Hard to believe that they wouldn't have cleared the area better.
Our power supplier is a small local company, they do a nice job keeping things cleared back(except at the supply line to our house lol), and if there is a problem, they are right on it!
I like these two.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> ..... I dropped another ash today, it was a pretty big one. I think I'll get this one milled.View attachment 973137


Nice Ash, but what causes the dark center? Most I've seen are all white. I was told that dark centers come from growing in wet conditions. Any ideas?


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> In another part of PA this much smaller Spruce tilted slightly 2 weeks ago, then the snow and wind over the weekend took it down further. No damage to anything at all. But, I kind of liked the location and line of sight screen it provided. So, yesterday my son and I set a 3" heavy canvas strap on the Spruce, a snatch block on a nearby Poplar, and an anchored come-along on a handy Dogwood and pulled it up straight and tied it off. I am hopeful the roots take hold and this lives a long life:
> 
> _(5 minutes of an old guy and his son climbing ladders, rigging anchor points, and ratcheting a come-along on a sunny day)_
> 
> 
> 
> And, a couple views of snow covered stacks in the background



Nice job.
It stinks to loose a mature tree like that.
I would have guessed the tree you put the snatch block in to be a maple, that's a nice sized tree. Do you have many that size at your place. There is a small group of them just down the hill going to the creek on the neighbors property, they are very large and they are very tall(for poplar).


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Nice job.
> It stinks to loose a mature tree like that.
> I would have guessed the tree you put the snatch block in to be a maple, that's a nice sized tree. Do you have many that size at your place. There is a small group of them just down the hill going to the creek on the neighbors property, they are very large and they are very tall(for poplar).


As the big 100+ year Red Oaks were cut for charcoal making for the iron forges the Tulip Poplars, Beech, and finally the Gray Birches have started replacing them. The biggest (DBH 40+") trees in this area now are the Poplars. That one that I hitched the snatch block to is not all that big compared to many in the area. I am still a standing dead Red Oak snob for firewood, and the Poplars are not dying, so on the rare occasions that a Poplar comes down, I give them away in log length for milling by a friend. He provides me raw sawed lumber when I need it.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Nice Ash, but what causes the dark center? Most I've seen are all white. I was told that dark centers come from growing in wet conditions. Any ideas?



That's a sign they are dying or dead. Have cut a bunch like that. Just cut one like that and it had the brown center and green wood on the outside. Most of the sawmills around here aren't buying any ash logs because it.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> As the big 100+ year Red Oaks were cut for charcoal making for the iron forges the Tulip Poplars, Beech, and finally the Gray Birches have started replacing them. The biggest (DBH 40+") trees in this area now are the Poplars. That one that I hitched the snatch block to is not all that big compared to many in the area. I am still a standing dead Red Oak snob for firewood, and the Poplars are not dying, so on the rare occasions that a Poplar comes down, I give them away in log length for milling by a friend. He provides me raw sawed lumber when I need it.


I see, tulip polar do get quite large, I was wondering that's what it was seeing the lower branch structure, not normal to see that on the other poplars. There's a tulip polar at the neighbors across the street, its about 3', we get some of his leaves in our yard. It's one of the tallest trees on this portion of the river valley. The ones out back are taller, but they are the "normal" poplar lol.
Back to cutting, bathroom/ snack break is over says the boss, he's a tough guy to work for .


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> I see, tulip polar do get quite large, I was wondering that's what it was seeing the lower branch structure, not normal to see that on the other poplars. There's a tulip polar at the neighbors across the street, its about 3', we get some of his leaves in our yard. It's one of the tallest trees on this portion of the river valley. The ones out back are taller, but they are the "normal" poplar lol.
> Back to cutting, bathroom/ snack break is over says the boss, he's a tough guy to work for .


I measured this one at about 44" DBH, and didn't even guess at a height:







This one might be the biggest on my property, but it is growing typical of the rest of the hundreds here. That's a 24' ladder I am using against the one in the video, and it is about half-way to the first limbs. I guess the ones along the edge of the woods have lower limbs than the ones in the middle of the woods.


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> Busy doing a bit of sharpening, just finished the 14" picco chain on the ms200 rear handle, now working on one for a 550mk1. This must be a chain from a saw I acquired cuz I don't file them like this .
> 
> View attachment 973015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she'll be cutting real nice when I get finished with it .
> 
> View attachment 973016


That chain may have come from someone who cuts conifers. When I'm cutting all in pine and other conifers, I sharpen with a more pronounced angle (like on that chain) which works well in soft wood. Anytime my chains will or might encounter hardwood, I'm back to the 30* angle or thereabout.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> That chain may have come from someone who cuts conifers. When I'm cutting all in pine and other conifers, I sharpen with a more pronounced angle (like on that chain) which works well in soft wood. Anytime my chains will or might encounter hardwood, I'm back to the 30* angle or thereabout.


If that was the case he was only cutting them with the left cutters  . All the left were closer to 35 and the rights were at about 25, but dull. I brought them all to 25 and it's been thru two tanks in black locust and it's still throwing nice chips. I could have lowered the rakers a little more so it would self feed better, but then it wouldn't bore cut as well even though I've only done one bore cut with it, that could have been avoided. I take that back, I bore cut to set the hinge too.
Got this load done and bucked most of the tree and a buddy stopped over. I'm heading to his lake property tomorrow, anyone want any cottonwood , guess that's what I'll be cutting there. Heading out to buck the rest and split it.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> I measured this one at about 44" DBH, and didn't even guess at a height:
> 
> View attachment 973278
> 
> 
> View attachment 973279
> 
> 
> This one might be the biggest on my property, but it is growing typical of the rest of the hundreds here. That's a 24' ladder I am using against the one in the video, and it is about half-way to the first limbs. I guess the ones along the edge of the woods have lower limbs than the ones in the middle of the woods.


That's a big one for sure!
Looks like it's starting to have some issues between the root flares.
I noticed how big it was in the video, sometimes it can be deceiving, but seeing the ladder up against it showed it's size well.
You sure have a great property . Awesome views and a nice clean floor in the woods, you've done a nice job there.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> If that was the case he was only cutting them with the left cutters  . All the left were closer to 35 and the rights were at about 25, but dull. I brought them all to 25 and it's been thru two tanks in black locust and it's still throwing nice chips. I could have lowered the rakers a little more so it would self feed better, but then it wouldn't bore cut as well even though I've only done one bore cut with it, that could have been avoided. I take that back, I bore cut to set the hinge too.
> Got this load done and bucked most of the tree and a buddy stopped over. I'm heading to his lake property tomorrow, anyone want any cottonwood , guess that's what I'll be cutting there. Heading out to buck the rest and split it.
> View attachment 973304


You and that black locust!! Lol


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> You and that black locust!! Lol


When God gives you locust, you make firewood, or posts lol.
Okay, back to work.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Bummer.
> Was the ground just saturated and the snow/wind took it out.
> I'd be taking out those polar over there too, before they get any bigger, a few yrs from now they'll be breaking out tops or big branches when you get ice.
> We tried to warn everyone about pine, but they wouldn't listen lol.


Wet ground, heavy wet snow, and a ton of creeper vine. I've pointed out trees to the FIL that are going to be problems and he doesn't listen. Maybe this will be a wakeup call.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jere39 said:


> I measured this one at about 44" DBH, and didn't even guess at a height:
> 
> View attachment 973278
> 
> 
> View attachment 973279
> 
> 
> This one might be the biggest on my property, but it is growing typical of the rest of the hundreds here. That's a 24' ladder I am using against the one in the video, and it is about half-way to the first limbs. I guess the ones along the edge of the woods have lower limbs than the ones in the middle of the woods.


Wow, that is some tree!


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Been there and done that lol.
> Well maybe you can stop by and ask if you can cut some, it's great wood, but so are those ash trees.
> If you look closely at the new x-cut chains, they have a standard hook, then just at the leading edge of the top plate it's sharpened very aggressive. They seem to get into the fiber quicker and easier, but because it's only that aggressive on the leading edge they cut fast and very smooth. And because the chain is much harder than the older Oregon chains it stays sharper much longer out of the box. And to all the guys who touch a chain up out of the box(sometimes I do too), you should try one out, great cutting chain for sure and if you square grind or file they will hold a nice edge once converted. I have a nice pile of them in 20" here, and I'm watching on a deal for 24".
> Semi skip doesn't seem to need quite as much off the rakers, if you just file the cutters back a touch that may be all you need. Also if a chain isn't smooth cutting bigger wood(I know you said yours was), then the saw may not have the power to pull it hard enough to overcome an aggressive hook if the wood is hard.
> This is an aggressively filed semi-skip chain in very hard wood, it would be very rough in the same wood with a stock 70cc saw. You can even see it grabbing onto the knot on the top of the smaller cherry, that's also where technique can "help"(it still needs to be fixed) on a chain you just want to run until you can refill and file the cutters back a little. A chain that chatters because it's too aggressive is not as fast as a smooth running chain.



Thanks for the filing tips! That's a nice running saw!


djg james said:


> Nice Ash, but what causes the dark center? Most I've seen are all white. I was told that dark centers come from growing in wet conditions. Any ideas?


Like Farmer Steve said, sick and dying. Almost all of my ash trees bigger than 10" have a dark center. EAB is hitting them hard now. 


Jere39 said:


> I measured this one at about 44" DBH, and didn't even guess at a height:
> 
> View attachment 973278
> 
> 
> View attachment 973279
> 
> 
> This one might be the biggest on my property, but it is growing typical of the rest of the hundreds here. That's a 24' ladder I am using against the one in the video, and it is about half-way to the first limbs. I guess the ones along the edge of the woods have lower limbs than the ones in the middle of the woods.


That is a dandy tree!


----------



## Lee192233

I was able to take the afternoon off and got almost all of the trees bucked and stacked for long term storage. 


I'll use these smaller/twisted tops first.

I have two more trees to take care of and a pile of branches to burn. 

I wish I could find someone to sell these trees to but for the most part they are unmarketable to a commercial mill. Should've gotten them out 5 years ago. Live and learn. The main reason to get most of them out is I'd like to make the woods fairly safe for my boys. I don't want it to be full of death traps.


----------



## H-Ranch

Nice long sleeve shirt weather late this afternoon.


----------



## James Miller

Jere39 said:


> I measured this one at about 44" DBH, and didn't even guess at a height:
> 
> View attachment 973278
> 
> 
> View attachment 973279
> 
> 
> This one might be the biggest on my property, but it is growing typical of the rest of the hundreds here. That's a 24' ladder I am using against the one in the video, and it is about half-way to the first limbs. I guess the ones along the edge of the woods have lower limbs than the ones in the middle of the woods.




Those big ones fall to the wind sometimes also. This oak was 40"+ and got bigger before it split for the canopy.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Been there and done that lol.
> Well maybe you can stop by and ask if you can cut some, it's great wood, but so are those ash trees.
> If you look closely at the new x-cut chains, they have a standard hook, then just at the leading edge of the top plate it's sharpened very aggressive. They seem to get into the fiber quicker and easier, but because it's only that aggressive on the leading edge they cut fast and very smooth. And because the chain is much harder than the older Oregon chains it stays sharper much longer out of the box. And to all the guys who touch a chain up out of the box(sometimes I do too), you should try one out, great cutting chain for sure and if you square grind or file they will hold a nice edge once converted. I have a nice pile of them in 20" here, and I'm watching on a deal for 24".
> Semi skip doesn't seem to need quite as much off the rakers, if you just file the cutters back a touch that may be all you need. Also if a chain isn't smooth cutting bigger wood(I know you said yours was), then the saw may not have the power to pull it hard enough to overcome an aggressive hook if the wood is hard.
> This is an aggressively filed semi-skip chain in very hard wood, it would be very rough in the same wood with a stock 70cc saw. You can even see it grabbing onto the knot on the top of the smaller cherry, that's also where technique can "help"(it still needs to be fixed) on a chain you just want to run until you can refill and file the cutters back a little. A chain that chatters because it's too aggressive is not as fast as a smooth running chain.



I picked up 6 C83-84DL chains from an E-bay vendor a few weeks ago. They averaged $16.19, shipped to my door. For some odd reason, (supply and demand I'd guess) he was about a dollar higher a chain for 72 dl's.

For what it's worth, I like the Oregon ELX chain just as well, but I can't find it anywhere near that price point.


----------



## Jere39

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973379
> 
> Those big ones fall to the wind sometimes also. This oak was 40"+ and got bigger before it split for the canopy.


Great to have such good helpers in the woods. I'm pretty sure I saw your picture in a thread a while ago. My Grandson helped me identify the largest of each of the species on my property here. I think this looks like the same tree with a circumference of 142". (D=C/π) So, I think my estimate was pretty good.


----------



## djg james

Went out to the burn pile today to take a look. Found a 18-20" dia Bk Locust log lying on top. Bad news, it was punky already. Underneath was a solid 12" dia branch that I managed to get six rounds off. Tomorrow, I plan on trying to roll pack the top log to expose more of the branch.
My scrounges are getting tougher.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Been there and done that lol.
> Well maybe you can stop by and ask if you can cut some, it's great wood, but so are those ash trees.


I'll hop on the Badger and come over.  


chipper1 said:


> If you look closely at the new x-cut chains, they have a standard hook, then just at the leading edge of the top plate it's sharpened very aggressive. They seem to get into the fiber quicker and easier, but because it's only that aggressive on the leading edge they cut fast and very smooth. And because the chain is much harder than the older Oregon chains it stays sharper much longer out of the box. And to all the guys who touch a chain up out of the box(sometimes I do too), you should try one out, great cutting chain for sure and if you square grind or file they will hold a nice edge once converted.


I have an X cut on my MS 362. It's a very nice cutting chain. It bore cuts easily and holds an edge well. I am curious about square filing a chain. How well do they hold an edge? I have some pretty dirty creek bottom trees that beat up full chisel chains pretty quick. I notice a significant decrease in performance after a tank. What file do you recommend to start with if I try?


----------



## U&A

About 80% maple and 20% red oak. 13-1/2 hours.

Im surprised it lasted that long.

This was a sugar maple in my woods/swamp that had a real bad widow maker in it. Had to come down. And the red oak is from my front yard[emoji23].








Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## H-Ranch

And little after dinner snack.


----------



## ihookem

Lee192233, do you live out by West Bend? There are so many dead ash out this way that the woods will rot long before anyone can burn it all. Some guys out here are cutting it and trying to sell it , but it does not seem to be going very fast. There is so much dead ash out here that I a afraid to walk the public land when its windy. When these trees are all fallen over, I dont know how I will ever get a deer out of there, in Theresa Marsh.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Wet ground, heavy wet snow, and a ton of creeper vine. I've pointed out trees to the FIL that are going to be problems and he doesn't listen. Maybe this will be a wakeup call.


That's what it looked like, and I think you guys are a bit further along on the warmer weather too. Today it made it to 55, no hat, just my carhart pants and a hoodie, took the bibs off after a break. Good working weather, but the bugs are starting to come out, so I need to stay on it! 
Hopefully he will learn from this one and remember. You may want to let him get an estimate on having it removed so he will appreciate the work you do too. 
There's a little phrase I like and that has proven true in my life; the lessons that cost us the most, are the ones we are the slowest to forget .


----------



## H-Ranch

Zaedock said:


> What do you have for a Jeep? Always nice to check out other folk's rigs.


One of my favorite things to do at off-road events - walk the parking lot (or trail) and look at rigs. I'm not too proud to steal someone's good idea!

My main trail Jeep is an 84 CJ. Fuel injected 4.2L, 5-speed, clocked Dana 300 with DIY twin stick, model 20 Detroit/Dana 30 lock rite, double military wrap spring over, 1000+ RTI, and lots of custom stuff. Currently also have an LJ, XJ, and Commander and numerous others come and gone. Would love a J10/J20/M715 and/or an SJ to restore - same problem as you with more wants than time!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks for the filing tips! That's a nice running saw!


Welcome .
That one was built by Randy and it did run very well, it's a heated handle 2171. I removed the cylinder and put it on a 372 with heat and put a new oem cylinder and a 268xp piston with a popup on the 2171, then shipped it to a buddy in Northern Ireland. I listed the 372 on here a last fall iirc, but sold it to a guy on another forum I think lol. I sold quite a few in the last 6 months.
Here it is after the cylinder/piston swap running a 24" hand filed EXL, it was a little more aggressive than it had the power to pull, but it still cut quite well.



Lionsfan said:


> I picked up 6 C83-84DL chains from an E-bay vendor a few weeks ago. They averaged $16.19, shipped to my door. For some odd reason, (supply and demand I'd guess) he was about a dollar higher a chain for 72 dl's.
> 
> For what it's worth, I like the Oregon ELX chain just as well, but I can't find it anywhere near that price point.


Speaking of EXL .
Do you have a link, heading out to do a job tomorrow, might just buy some real soon .
I think the husky chain holds an edge just a bit longer, but I really like the EXL too. I bought quite a few EXL last yr, getting down there though .


Lee192233 said:


> I'll hop on the Badger and come over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an X cut on my MS 362. It's a very nice cutting chain. It bore cuts easily and holds an edge well. I am curious about square filing a chain. How well do they hold an edge? I have some pretty dirty creek bottom trees that beat up full chisel chains pretty quick. I notice a significant decrease in performance after a tank. What file do you recommend to start with if I try?


My neighbor and I were talking about that today, he said he took it many yrs ago. I've considered it, but its' so dang expensive, I just leaver early and run right thru downtown Chicago.

On a stihl , I'm running one on my ported ms261 right now. I think it's great chain.
Square does a great job, but for the extra money in files or a grinder I don't think you gain any value for what you're doing. I will say that square with a nice work grind/file is very smooth, but the files have been hard to obtain unless you're willing to pay a handsome price for them. I do use my old double-bevel files(my preferred file for square, I also have square grinders though) for filing rakers as they are nice for that with a husky style gauge, so that helps bring the overall price down a bit.
@MustangMike may have some tips on where to get files(I'd like to get some tips too) and his opinion on using square as he uses it exclusively.
Same saw, same operator, same wood. I got the same results when I cut with them too.

New husky/oregon chain.
This may have been an x-cut chain, not 100% . @Flint Mitch do you remember?




Fresh square ground chain.


----------



## Lee192233

ihookem said:


> Lee192233, do you live out by West Bend? There are so many dead ash out this way that the woods will rot long before anyone can burn it all. Some guys out here are cutting it and trying to sell it , but it does not seem to be going very fast. There is so much dead ash out here that I a afraid to walk the public land when its windy. When these trees are all fallen over, I dont know how I will ever get a deer out of there, in Theresa Marsh.


I live about one hour north of West Bend. If landowners and the state don't plant trees where these ash woods are they're just going to get taken over by Russian Olive, Buckthorn and Bush Honeysuckle. EAB is just a slow moving disaster. In my area some woods were almost all ash and they're almost completely dead now. Generally they're low, wet areas so there's a pretty limited suite of trees to plant. Sheboygan County recommends Swamp White Oak and Siver Maple.
Sucks.


----------



## U&A

Lee192233 said:


> I live about one hour north of West Bend. If landowners and the state don't plant trees where these ash woods are they're just going to get taken over by Russian Olive, Buckthorn and Bush Honeysuckle. EAB is just a slow moving disaster. In my area some woods were almost all ash and they're almost completely dead now. Generally they're low, wet areas so there's a pretty limited suite of trees to plant. Sheboygan County recommends Swamp White Oak and Siver Maple.
> Sucks.



Iv got lots of silver maple and white oak in my swamp. Lots. And the ash is mostly fallen or about to be. 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

Almost forgot to load these, does it count since it's a day late .
My other helper actually wanted in pictures today, that's not normal, but nice .
Does this bucket make my loads look small lol. It is hard to split a load out of the bucket, not quite enough room, then I went and added some smalls to the mix with the splits to fill the bucket better.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Welcome .
> That one was built by Randy and it did run very well, it's a heated handle 2171. I removed the cylinder and put it on a 372 with heat and put a new oem cylinder and a 268xp piston with a popup on the 2171, then shipped it to a buddy in Northern Ireland. I listed the 372 on here a last fall iirc, but sold it to a guy on another forum I think lol. I sold quite a few in the last 6 months.
> Here it is after the cylinder/piston swap running a 24" hand filed EXL, it was a little more aggressive than it had the power to pull, but it still cut quite well.
> 
> 
> Speaking of EXL .
> Do you have a link, heading out to do a job tomorrow, might just buy some real soon .
> I think the husky chain holds an edge just a bit longer, but I really like the EXL too. I bought quite a few EXL last yr, getting down there though .
> 
> My neighbor and I were talking about that today, he said he took it many yrs ago. I've considered it, but its' so dang expensive, I just leaver early and run right thru downtown Chicago.
> 
> On a stihl , I'm running one on my ported ms261 right now. I think it's great chain.
> Square does a great job, but for the extra money in files or a grinder I don't think you gain any value for what you're doing. I will say that square with a nice work grind/file is very smooth, but the files have been hard to obtain unless you're willing to pay a handsome price for them. I do use my old double-bevel files(my preferred file for square, I also have square grinders though) for filing rakers as they are nice for that with a husky style gauge, so that helps bring the overall price down a bit.
> @MustangMike may have some tips on where to get files(I'd like to get some tips too) and his opinion on using square as he uses it exclusively.
> Same saw, same operator, same wood. I got the same results when I cut with them too.
> 
> New husky/oregon chain.
> This may have been an x-cut chain, not 100% . @Flint Mitch do you remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh square ground chain.



I think my little ea4300 came with that chain. Really really aggressive hook but cut nice.... Until I had a falling log push my best sideways and it tickled the side of the metal saw horse I was trying out. Now it's filed normally.


----------



## H-Ranch

A bit of mish mash to start your morning:


A little something for the oak lovers (and you know who you are):


And I would be remiss without a load for the maple fans:


----------



## bob kern

Thanks hr !!!!! Much better now!


----------



## Brufab

Hot coffee and pics of h-ranch wheelbarrow loads, can't get much better than that to start the day!


----------



## farmer steve

Some locust this morning to finish out a 1/2 cord stack.


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Almost forgot to load these, does it count since it's a day late .
> My other helper actually wanted in pictures today, that's not normal, but nice .
> Does this bucket make my loads look small lol. It is hard to split a load out of the bucket, not quite enough room, then I went and added some smalls to the mix with the splits to fill the bucket better.
> View attachment 973483
> View attachment 973484
> View attachment 973485
> View attachment 973486
> View attachment 973487


Lucky guy to have a helper. It looks like you are entering mud season there. Probably will here soon too, but still working in snow covered and frozen ground today.


----------



## MustangMike

Lee192233 said:


> I wish I could find someone to sell these trees to but for the most part they are unmarketable to a commercial mill.


Generally, there is no market for hardwood up at my property unless they are at least 14" in diameter.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> @MustangMike may have some tips on where to get files(I'd like to get some tips too) and his opinion on using square as he uses it exclusively.
> Same saw, same operator, same wood. I got the same results when I cut with them too.


Have not purchased any in a long time ... got a dozen PFRED through Bailey's Chainsaw quite some time ago.

They work and last well for me. I keep the factory angles for hardwood and milling (45*, 45*, 45*) back, down and slant.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Generally, there is no market for hardwood up at my property unless they are at least 14" in diameter.


The local log buyer said they would take ash logs down to 10" for tie logs. Basically a wash once they're picked up and trucked to the mill. Not worth the time. Need to be above 13" for graded lumber. I missed the boat though. Every one is showing damage and has a dark center.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Almost forgot to load these, does it count since it's a day late [emoji54].
> My other helper actually wanted in pictures today, that's not normal, but nice .
> Does this bucket make my loads look small lol. It is hard to split a load out of the bucket, not quite enough room, then I went and added some smalls to the mix with the splits to fill the bucket better.
> View attachment 973483
> View attachment 973484
> View attachment 973485
> View attachment 973486
> View attachment 973487



Aawww Brett.... we accept all bucket sizes here. Even ones you like to stuff your wood in


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Got the rest of the deep woods top pile cut and hauled out to the edge of the field for later.

Gona take a ride around the woods. If I don't see anything interesting this pile and logs are next to make the trip to the field.


----------



## farmer steve

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973531
> Got the rest of the deep woods top pile cut and hauled out to the edge of the field for later.View attachment 973532
> View attachment 973533
> Gona take a ride around the woods. If I don't see anything interesting this pile and logs are next to make the trip to the field.


They look longer than 16".


----------



## farmer steve

The 1/2 cord I finished with the locust. Between the heat off the pole barn and sun all day it dries pretty quick. The row behind it is all oak.


----------



## U&A

farmer steve said:


> They look longer than 16".



you got him there!!


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

U&A said:


> you got him there!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


It an ongoing joke between us. I'm kinda anal and try and keep everything 16" with my measuring stick. When he comes and helps cut, I go thru and nick everything with the saw at 16 and he follows behind and cuts.


----------



## James Miller

U&A said:


> you got him there!!
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Stove will take 18" splits so I just eyeball it and go. It drives Steve nuts cause so he makes me carry a measuring stick when i cut with him.


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> Stove will take 18" splits so I just eyeball it and go. It drives Steve nuts cause so he makes me carry a measuring stick when i cut with him.


Classic!


----------



## psuiewalsh

Oletrapper said:


> Putting my money on the red oak borer.  OT


I was looking at some split the other day with similar paths and wondering if the powder post beetle?


----------



## psuiewalsh

Jere39 said:


> In another part of PA this much smaller Spruce tilted slightly 2 weeks ago, then the snow and wind over the weekend took it down further. No damage to anything at all. But, I kind of liked the location and line of sight screen it provided. So, yesterday my son and I set a 3" heavy canvas strap on the Spruce, a snatch block on a nearby Poplar, and an anchored come-along on a handy Dogwood and pulled it up straight and tied it off. I am hopeful the roots take hold and this lives a long life:
> 
> _(5 minutes of an old guy and his son climbing ladders, rigging anchor points, and ratcheting a come-along on a sunny day)_
> 
> 
> 
> And, a couple views of snow covered stacks in the background



The wood wall looks excellent.


----------



## old CB

Lee192233 said:


> Sheboygan County recommends Swamp White Oak and Siver Maple.


Swamp white oak is a great tree. Get that started in those areas and you'll not regret it. I have some on my camp property and had a bunch at the edge of the beaver pond across the road from my house in the 1970s.

Side note: I starting growing cannabis in May 1970. First year or two it was right out in the garden and in a bedroom window-box since few knew what it was and no one was looking for it. That didn't last. So then I tried growing in far flung areas of meadow, but rodents ate every plant despite all fencing measures. In the end, my best and favorite weed-grow was what my diary labelled: "cross bar oak." I wired up a horizontal oak pole to two swamp white oaks growing about 10 or twelve feet apart, such that the pole was well above the water. From the pole I hung (6, 8, 10?--can't remember) sap buckets filled with the best soil and compost. At the proper time I transplanted my started plants into the buckets (from the visqueem greenhouse I tacked onto the garage wall). Those plants did well, as every couple of days I waded out and scooped cans of swamp water onto them. That operation provided my yearly supply.


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> I think my little ea4300 came with that chain. Really really aggressive hook but cut nice.... Until I had a falling log push my best sideways and it tickled the side of the metal saw horse I was trying out. Now it's filed normally.


AHH no I remember now, it came with semi chisel which I've not taken out the packet yet. I've been running Oregon full chisel. Checking the packaging, LX apparently.


Brufab said:


> Classic!


Steve would break down quivering I reckon if he saw me! ARB waste tends to be gnarly stuff and both stoves are small so I need lots of short stuff anyway, so I aim for 12-13" on straight stuff but where there are forks, bends or wherever then I just cut at places to make the splitting easy. If they means a 4" lump, that's what I cut. Small stuff stacking is an art.

I ran a saw for the first time this year today! Tank 4 through the turquoise terror! I love that saw, 15" bar buried and throwing chips and noodles in a mix of locust, cherry, cypress, some pine and even a few bits of buddleia..... ARB waste scrounging means you take what's on offer.. particularly this year I think as gas prices are through the roof so more competition for free wood is emerging. Anyway, that saw is brilliant, it's as much fun burying the bar in a softwood log as it is in a chunk of oak or beech.


----------



## James Miller

Found another pile of oak tops back in the woods. Red oak this time to go with the white oak and hickory in the pile of Rounds. 2.5 bucket loads.


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil. I got some arb wood this summer. I'll end up with some shorts but at least it's mostly oak and locust.


----------



## MustangMike

You guys all out there having fun while I sit behind a desk working!!! Not fair!!!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> You guys all out there having fun while I sit behind a desk working!!! Not fair!!!


You need to retire Mike. Then it's only 12 hour days .


----------



## ozark52

Farmer Steve is that rubber roofing covering your stacks of wood? I have a 10x20 ft piece thats lasted over 15 years.


----------



## psuiewalsh

@Jere39 








Free Rounds Mixed Hard Woods - free stuff


Free rounds of mixed hard woods (Mostly beech, some maple and oak) available. Rounds were cut end of December. Estimated 2 cords available - please call/text before pick up.



philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## old CB

psuiewalsh said:


> @Jere39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rounds Mixed Hard Woods - free stuff
> 
> 
> Free rounds of mixed hard woods (Mostly beech, some maple and oak) available. Rounds were cut end of December. Estimated 2 cords available - please call/text before pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> philadelphia.craigslist.org


Any chance those folks do free shipping to Colorado?


----------



## sundance

old CB said:


> Any chance those folks do free shipping to Colorado?


They might swap you for the cannabis you were bragging about.


----------



## old CB

sundance said:


> They might swap you for the cannabis you were bragging about.


Son of a gun--NOW I know how to keep the truck loaded both ways.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I think my little ea4300 came with that chain. Really really aggressive hook but cut nice.... Until I had a falling log push my best sideways and it tickled the side of the metal saw horse I was trying out. Now it's filed normally.


I like the stihl picco chain a lot, did some cutting with it today in cottonwood with the ms201 rear handle and the ms200t. Never tried the x-chain in 3/8lp.


LondonNeil said:


> AHH no I remember now, it came with semi chisel which I've not taken out the packet yet. I've been running Oregon full chisel. Checking the packaging, LX apparently.


Depending on the application, semi is great chain. I need to remember to bring a 20" semi-chisel tomorrow to flush cut 10 stumps I made today.
The 550 did a great job with the 18x325 husky labeled Oregon full chisel I sharpened yesterday, I did have to touch to up today. It made a huge difference when it was buried, felt it right away and it still looked pretty good, I was quite surprised.
Here's one of the 10 I removed today.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Some locust this morning to finish out a 1/2 cord stack.
> View attachment 973510





farmer steve said:


> View attachment 973534


Looks good Steve.
Personal wood?


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Lucky guy to have a helper. It looks like you are entering mud season there. Probably will here soon too, but still working in snow covered and frozen ground today.


Very blessed I am .
She's my reader, it's hard to get her outside, but once she's there she does a great job.
Two weekends ago the mud was real bad, now most of the frost is out, so it should be drying up pretty quick as we have a lot of gravel beneath the topsoil here. Wondering when my buddy is going to make it over to rip out the stumps, looking forward to doing more grading there. I did a bunch yesterday and had part of it well situated, but the ground was still frozen in a few spots and it was muddy in others. Maybe Thursday I'll get back out there and work on it some, tomorrow I'm working on 8 more cottonwood, and three red pine , I don't see myself doing much here at the house afterwards if anything.
Glad yours hasn't gone to mush, need to get what you can done beforehand or else it's a big mess.
Do you do syrup at your place?


----------



## LondonNeil

I agree chipper, semi chisel still cuts well, I'll use my chain. Just I needed a spare and bought full chisel and fitted that first.


----------



## James Miller

psuiewalsh said:


> @Jere39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rounds Mixed Hard Woods - free stuff
> 
> 
> Free rounds of mixed hard woods (Mostly beech, some maple and oak) available. Rounds were cut end of December. Estimated 2 cords available - please call/text before pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> philadelphia.craigslist.org


The last line says Philadelphia. I went there once... never again.


----------



## James Miller

I run semi chisel on the little 490. 14" 3/8lp Oregon from home depot. I set the depth gauges to Huskies soft wood setting on the guide and go. Theres two loops of 16" stihl yellow semi chisel in the saw box if I ever decide to go back up in bar size but probably won't.


----------



## U&A

old CB said:


> Swamp white oak is a great tree. Get that started in those areas and you'll not regret it. I have some on my camp property and had a bunch at the edge of the beaver pond across the road from my house in the 1970s.
> 
> Side note: I starting growing cannabis in May 1970. First year or two it was right out in the garden and in a bedroom window-box since few knew what it was and no one was looking for it. That didn't last. So then I tried growing in far flung areas of meadow, but rodents ate every plant despite all fencing measures. In the end, my best and favorite weed-grow was what my diary labelled: "cross bar oak." I wired up a horizontal oak pole to two swamp white oaks growing about 10 or twelve feet apart, such that the pole was well above the water. From the pole I hung (6, 8, 10?--can't remember) sap buckets filled with the best soil and compost. At the proper time I transplanted my started plants into the buckets (from the visqueem greenhouse I tacked onto the garage wall). Those plants did well, as every couple of days I waded out and scooped cans of swamp water onto them. That operation provided my yearly supply.



GEAT IDEA!


I have a swamp that i have a similar plan for. I also manage in a large outdoor farm. And its going to be MUCH larger this summer. 








Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## farmer steve

ozark52 said:


> Farmer Steve is that rubber roofing covering your stacks of wood? I have a 10x20 ft piece thats lasted over 15 years.


Yes it is. I had a roofer friend that brought me tons of it. Only drawback is bigger pieces are so dang heavy for one guy to drag around. Gorilla tape works good for patching holes.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Looks good Steve.
> Personal wood?


Yep. That front stack is ash, cherry, apple, hard maple, oak and locust. The row behind it is all oak. Mostly white with a bit of rock. I use that pile to show customers what a cord looks like.


----------



## 501Maico

farmer steve said:


> Yes it is. I had a roofer friend that brought me tons of it. Only drawback is bigger pieces are so dang heavy for one guy to drag around. Gorilla tape works good for patching holes.


Years ago a crew was working in front of my house and left this 8 mil roll behind. It sat for a few weeks and I finally grabbed it, not knowing what I would use it for. It slips over pipe, so if I were to slice it lengthwise it would be twice as wide. Last year I found a use for it and I also have pallets of rounds I want to cover soon.


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Very blessed I am .
> She's my reader, it's hard to get her outside, but once she's there she does a great job.
> Two weekends ago the mud was real bad, now most of the frost is out, so it should be drying up pretty quick as we have a lot of gravel beneath the topsoil here. Wondering when my buddy is going to make it over to rip out the stumps, looking forward to doing more grading there. I did a bunch yesterday and had part of it well situated, but the ground was still frozen in a few spots and it was muddy in others. Maybe Thursday I'll get back out there and work on it some, tomorrow I'm working on 8 more cottonwood, and three red pine , I don't see myself doing much here at the house afterwards if anything.
> Glad yours hasn't gone to mush, need to get what you can done beforehand or else it's a big mess.
> Do you do syrup at your place?



I probably spoke too soon. Yesterday the temps rolled straight into the 60's, melted the snow, and exposed the slick soil underneath, all in one day. I had a lot of skidding done already, so I bucked a reasonable amount and split while working on saw chips. I think it will be even warmer today - probably car washing weather, although I still have the water to all my outdoor hose bibs shut off and the hoses stowed. 

I do not do any tree tapping for syrup. I don't know enough about it, to confirm I even have enough trees to make it worth while. I helped my Dad many years ago at the old homestead in Lancaster County. Really only had enough for him to play at it. We eventually boiled off a couple quart ball jars that he gave out as presents to friends.


----------



## Oletrapper

psuiewalsh said:


> I was looking at some split the other day with similar paths and wondering if the powder post beetle?


I don't believe so. It seems that the powder post beetle attacks seasoned wood are similar to a termite. jmho  OT




__





Powderpost Beetles | Entomology







entomology.ca.uky.edu


----------



## Marine5068

Zaedock said:


> Still getting to know everyone here, but your wheelbarrow has more miles on it than my ATV trailer.
> Pushing through the snow - God bless you man!


Great tools wheelbarrows
Even have my wife using one for her garden cleanups, although I'd like to buy her a two-wheeled one to make it easier for her.


----------



## Marine5068

old CB said:


> Son of a gun--NOW I know how to keep the truck loaded both ways.


The truck or the driver...lol


----------



## Zaedock

Marine5068 said:


> Great tools wheelbarrows
> Even have my wife using one for her garden cleanups, although I'd like to buy her a two-wheeled one to make it easier for her.


Yeah they are. We have a True Temper 2 wheel 8 cu ft. Very handy and my wife has an easier time with it.


----------



## Marine5068

Zaedock said:


> Yeah they are. We have a True Temper 2 wheel 8 cu ft. Very handy and my wife has an easier time with it.


Mine's a True Temper 6 cu/ft single wheel.
Plus I notice when I load it up with heavy firewood like Elm or Oak, that tire is pretty stressed. I'm thinking that a two wheeled one will take a bit of the load off a single.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol







It's still slow going for me these days...

SR


----------



## sb47

My tree guy just brought me another 4-5 cord load of red oak.


----------



## Brufab

sb47 said:


> My tree guy just brought me another 4-5 cord load of red oak.


That's a good tree guy!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a couple loads in after vehicle maintenance. Dueling locust loads:
Black locust


Honey locust


----------



## James Miller

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still slow going for me these days...
> 
> SR



I agree. This is my wheelbarrow.


----------



## Marine5068

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still slow going for me these days...
> 
> SR


I don't know Rob. I think you'd out work me any day.
I've seen the amount of wood you process alone.
And if you can use a machine to do the heavy stuff, that's just smart and comes from years of experience.
Always like seeing what you're up to in the woods.


----------



## sb47

Brufab said:


> That's a good tree guy!


He brought me a huge load of post oak last week. I actually told him to stop bringing it until I can catch up. I have about 30 cords of logs that need prossesing.


----------



## Ryan A

James Miller said:


> The last line says Philadelphia. I went there once... never again.


Certain sections of Philadelphia I’d steer clear of, but it’s not all bad.

The CL ad Keith posted is from West Chester, Pa about 35 miles west from the city…..


----------



## Lee192233

husqvarna257 said:


> Good stuff there. I had to re boil my last batch and add water. I boiled it until it got foamy but that was to thick. I had maple sugar crystals in it, good but addictive stuff ( MAPLE CRACK)


Thanks, I'm boiling another batch tonight so I thought of your post. I boiled mine until it hit 219°. I was wondering, is there a way to tell when sap has gone "buddy"? Everything I read says to boil a test batch. 
This maple syrup making is addictive. I think I will triple the number of taps from 5 to 15 next year. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ryan A

We took a family trip through New England on our way to Acadia National Park in Maine a few summers back. Stopped at a mom and pop breakfast joint where they only served maple syrup on the way up and now thats all I'll use on pancakes. Would love to tap and make my own at some point. Even though its not firewood related, I love the maple syrup posts!!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

You guys are making me hungry for pancakes. 
Well found out iPhones don’t like to be ran through the washing machine.. or over heated with a hairdryer afterwards…Got my new phone so back in business. Snow is melting fast and getting muddy so I’ll be off work for couple weeks
Took the wood locating tool out for a ride at lower elevation where there was more bare ground 
Snowed another 6” up higher last night so decided to take the motorless winter wood locating tools out this morning 
Snow melted enough around the house to get to the to be split pile
Split a few
Don’t want to get too carried away will probably be May before I can get more, lol.


----------



## Lee192233

Finished product...


Now for some ice cream and maple syrup!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Finished product...
> View attachment 973999
> 
> Now for some ice cream and maple syrup!


finished product! ~


----------



## djg james

Haven't had that beer in a while, good beer. Locally overlooked in this land of Anheuser.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 973379
> 
> Those big ones fall to the wind sometimes also. This oak was 40"+ and got bigger before it split for the canopy.


big trunks...

just dropped a 45' oak at my place. we figured 200 + " circumference...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Haven't had that beer in a while, good beer. Locally overlooked in this land of Anheuser.


i only buy Millers. and only 16 oz in cans. but if don't have any, or none on ice at the stop-on-in ... cold 16 oz Bud do me just fine...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> You guys are making me hungry for pancakes.
> Well found out iPhones don’t like to be ran through the washing machine.. or over heated with a hairdryer afterwards…Got my new phone so back in business. Snow is melting fast and getting muddy so I’ll be off work for couple weeksView attachment 973992
> Took the wood locating tool out for a ride at lower elevation where there was more bare ground View attachment 973991
> Snowed another 6” up higher last night so decided to take the motorless winter wood locating tools out this morning View attachment 973993
> Snow melted enough around the house to get to the to be split pileView attachment 973994
> Split a fewView attachment 973995
> Don’t want to get too carried away will probably be May before I can get more, lol.


good pix! especially the mountain ones! imo.....


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i only buy Millers. and only 16 oz in cans. but if don't have any, or none on ice at the stop-on-in ... cold 16 oz Bud do me just fine...


Of the AB products, I prefer Busch. More flavor. And forget Bud Lite. Watered down flavor.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> finished product! ~


I was "flying the Miller flag" last night too. This bottle had a double label applied - it did not have double the amount of beer though.


----------



## Lee192233

H-Ranch said:


> I was "flying the Miller flag" last night too. This bottle had a double label applied - it did not have double the amount of beer though. View attachment 974015


My buddys and I call High Life bottles "tall blondes". I like them but I tend to have 1 or 4 too many and the next day requires ibuprofen.


----------



## H-Ranch

Sunrise calisthenics:


----------



## MustangMike

I prefer the more full bodied beers like Sam Adams, or Yuengling Black + Tan.

In the winter, I mostly stick with Red Wine.


----------



## U&A

Marine5068 said:


> Mine's a True Temper 6 cu/ft single wheel.
> Plus I notice when I load it up with heavy firewood like Elm or Oak, that tire is pretty stressed. I'm thinking that a two wheeled one will take a bit of the load off a single.



Can I suggest this? I’ll never buy another wheel barrel. This is much easier to dump and way easier to pull around IMO.

Used this exclusively to get bucked wood out of our woods to the splitting pile. And it was heavy stuff. Lots of Fresh cut oak, cherry, maple. 

then it was used to move splits from pile to the house. This wagon moved well over 15 cords like that before I had to do some welding repair on the pivot point and replace the wheels for solid rubber ones. Now she is good for another 15 cord

And you can flip the handle around and pull it with some thing like a side-by-side if you want.



https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/garden-landscaping-tools/wheelbarrows-carts/yardworks-reg-poly-utility-dump-cart-1100-lb/yrd63/p-1470102316658-c-13262.htm?tid=2402349223487660737&ipos=5




They also make a bigger version that is fantastic for pulling behind a side-by-side


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I agree chipper, semi chisel still cuts well, I'll use my chain. Just I needed a spare and bought full chisel and fitted that first.


I like to run a 325 semi-chisel on the mtronic/autotune saws as I can run them for 2 full tanks(they run a lot longer on a tank than a standard carb saw) and not have to sharpen them unless I'm flush cutting stumps, but I don't normally do that with a 50cc saw unless I don't have a semi-chisel chain for the 70cc saw. If I run a full-chisel I have to sharpen before I finish 2 full tanks, which causes my time per cut to go down. If your just cutting clean wood and taking your time to not hit the dirt(I don't worry about it when I'm running semi on a job, more worried with getting done quicker), then full chisel is my choice as it's more fun .
Well, guess what I forgot to bring with me yesterday , yep, the semi chisel chain for the 70cc saw.
That 325 chain I just straightened out for the husky 550, well I'm about 1/16-1/8" away from the witness marks. I flush cut all the stumps on the job, and I filed the heck out of that chain, by the last time I filed it my fingers/hand was starting to cramp up . 
Anyone want a couple cord+ of cottonwood? There's even some covered in ivy for you Neil lol.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> I probably spoke too soon. Yesterday the temps rolled straight into the 60's, melted the snow, and exposed the slick soil underneath, all in one day. I had a lot of skidding done already, so I bucked a reasonable amount and split while working on saw chips. I think it will be even warmer today - probably car washing weather, although I still have the water to all my outdoor hose bibs shut off and the hoses stowed.
> 
> I do not do any tree tapping for syrup. I don't know enough about it, to confirm I even have enough trees to make it worth while. I helped my Dad many years ago at the old homestead in Lancaster County. Really only had enough for him to play at it. We eventually boiled off a couple quart ball jars that he gave out as presents to friends.


Oh man, sounds like a mess. It was 65 here yesterday and they are calling for it to hit 66 today(currently 53), 43 for Friday and sat, then 50's and 40's for the rest of the month, some days with rain. As long as the frost is all out before the weekend rain it should start to dry up nicely.
I'm going to work on a bit more grading today and maybe even spread a bit of topsoil. Already got the wife's ride washed today for her .
I've never been around when the guys I know are doing syrup, but I know quite a few here that do. Yesterday on my way home from the job I just finished when we were still an hr from the house my wife got a text from a friend who lives 10 min from where were were, "how much would Brett charge to take this down", as if the other job wasn't enough lol, we headed right over. It was a maple that had broken because it was partially rotten and then it barber chaired, it was kinda nasty. You should have seen the sap flowing out of that thing, I could have caught a cup by the time I cut it off the stump and it was only about a 10-12" tree . If they tapped all the maples on their property(just a little into the woods) they could surly net a couple quarts. 
It was pretty cool we were able to help out (and hang out) right away as they live an hr away, and she had forgotten I do tree work and had called a couple other places and no-one returned her call. 
Also trimmed the deadwood and a couple other branches out of the pine for them, her hubby will clean up the debris when he gets home.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> You guys are making me hungry for pancakes.
> Well found out iPhones don’t like to be ran through the washing machine.. or over heated with a hairdryer afterwards…Got my new phone so back in business. Snow is melting fast and getting muddy so I’ll be off work for couple weeksView attachment 973992
> Took the wood locating tool out for a ride at lower elevation where there was more bare ground View attachment 973991
> Snowed another 6” up higher last night so decided to take the motorless winter wood locating tools out this morning View attachment 973993
> Snow melted enough around the house to get to the to be split pileView attachment 973994
> Split a fewView attachment 973995
> Don’t want to get too carried away will probably be May before I can get more, lol.


Bummer about your phone .
Mines pretty trashed now too, forgot it was in my back pocket , good thing is was a cheapy and just so I could try out the service to see if I liked it before switching .
That pup trailer looks pretty sketchy with that converter dolly setup, how often do they roll over. 
I like the motorized wood locating tool .


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> big trunks...
> 
> just dropped a 45' oak at my place. we figured 200 + " circumference...
> View attachment 974011



I dropped a big willow - about 4' dbh using nothing but my 14" tophandle Stihl. Stump looked just like that except it was burned out.


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, a single wheel wheelbarrow is harder to balance with a full load, but I have taken wood out of places with one that a wagon or 2 wheeled wheelbarrow will not go.

Guess it helps to be good at it ... I've had lots of practice!

When I was helping out with a construction project at the fish and game club the guy in charge could not believe that I was able to just flip the handles up (before coming to a stop) and dump all the gravel into a post hole. Practice makes perfect!

I moved a LOT of gravel by wheelbarrow when I was building this house.


----------



## LondonNeil

U&A said:


> Can I suggest this? I’ll never buy another wheel barrel. This is much easier to dump and way easier to pull around IMO.
> 
> Used this exclusively to get bucked wood out of our woods to the splitting pile. And it was heavy stuff. Lots of Fresh cut oak, cherry, maple.
> 
> then it was used to move splits from pile to the house. This wagon moved well over 15 cords like that before I had to do some welding repair on the pivot point and replace the wheels for solid rubber ones. Now she is good for another 15 cord
> 
> And you can flip the handle around and pull it with some thing like a side-by-side if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/garden-landscaping-tools/wheelbarrows-carts/yardworks-reg-poly-utility-dump-cart-1100-lb/yrd63/p-1470102316658-c-13262.htm?tid=2402349223487660737&ipos=5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also make a bigger version that is fantastic for pulling behind a side-by-side
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


I'd been using an old pram to move wood around from splitting area to stack and the like. I promised myself one of those garden carts when the pram brakes but it's built sturdy.... I've had 40-50Kg (100lbs) of wood in it loads, bouncing it down steps... It still lives! I don't want to meet the baby it was built for. Then a couple of years ago I scrounged up a wheel barrow. Just a cheap one, that was showing the use/abuse when I got it (I ought to get a little weld repair done as the tub is parting from the handle.) When that barrow breaks I'd be torn... Cart Vs barrow... Each have advantages


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I was "flying the Miller flag" last night too. This bottle had a double label applied - it did not have double the amount of beer though. View attachment 974015


might fetch a high price on 'bay... bit of an anomoly! well, imo...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> My buddys and I call High Life bottles "tall blondes". I like them but I tend to have 1 or 4 too many and the next day requires ibuprofen.


they can easily begin to taste just like _another_ glass of water!!! lol

don't ask me how i know....
..............


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

still some  left....

hated to take down my ol buddy the corner oak. but it has got sick, and as such become a dangerous tree! gone, is quite a change to the corner view. a good 2 1/2 cords of oak. some needing to be split, lots... and some not so much, just season up. tree had numerous big branches, some up to 4" diam... and as such easy firewood stix. so cut them up, stacked... ez crack, stack n rack.. the 1/2 cord:


----------



## SS396driver

Nothin but mud around the wood so I finished up the last of the sap today


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I dropped a big willow - about 4' dbh using nothing but my 14" tophandle Stihl. Stump looked just like that except it was burned out.


i kept all the gutz of the tree. junk wood, but when i test burned it... lots ofo btu's. good enuff for my needs! outdoors, that is. however, last couple evening fires in LR fireplace... i did use some small for kindling. worked ok.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Nothin but mud around the wood so I finished up the last of the sap today View attachment 974138
> View attachment 974139


i bet real tasty!! 

my carrot patch had turned into a forest. well, imo!  so wondered if i had any trunks... logs down in the 'mud'? lo n behold... patch is jumpin'! 






made a nice side for some grilling we did yesterday. added a dop of s cream w/chives. right on! 


 scrounge!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still slow going for me these days...
> 
> SR


nice set up! garden plot, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sb47 said:


> He brought me a huge load of post oak last week. I actually told him to stop bringing it until I can catch up. I have about 30 cords of logs that need prossesing.


.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> _Sunrise calisthenics:_
> View attachment 974036


lol! i remember them before morning chow call in OCS USMC! 'ooh-rah!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Yes, a single wheel wheelbarrow is harder to balance with a full load, but I have taken wood out of places with one that a wagon or 2 wheeled wheelbarrow will not go.


i certainly would agree with that. fortunately for me, i do not have too much exp with single wheel. just enuff to know i really like my 2-whl 10 cu ' wb best....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want a couple cord+ of cottonwood? There's even some covered in ivy lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 974070
> View attachment 974071
> View attachment 974072
> View attachment 974074


is delivery extra??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I'd been using an old pram to move wood around from splitting area to stack and the like. I promised myself one of those garden carts when the pram brakes but it's built sturdy.... I've had 40-50Kg (100lbs) of wood in it loads, bouncing it down steps... It still lives! I don't want to meet the baby it was built for. Then a couple of years ago I scrounged up a wheel barrow. Just a cheap one, that was showing the use/abuse when I got it (I ought to get a little weld repair done as the tub is parting from the handle.) When that barrow breaks I'd be torn... Cart Vs barrow... Each have advantages


sturdy pram! 100 #s... as i remember from living in UK... a pram was...is a


----------



## Jere39

MustangMike said:


> Yes, a single wheel wheelbarrow is harder to balance with a full load, but I have taken wood out of places with one that a wagon or 2 wheeled wheelbarrow will not go.
> 
> Guess it helps to be good at it ... I've had lots of practice!
> 
> When I was helping out with a construction project at the fish and game club the guy in charge could not believe that I was able to just flip the handles up (before coming to a stop) and dump all the gravel into a post hole. Practice makes perfect!
> 
> I moved a LOT of gravel by wheelbarrow when I was building this house.


I worked as a construction laborer during the summers in high school. We were pouring concrete down forms encasing steel structure beams one Friday afternoon. We were working on the 5th story of a scaffold, and pulling wheelbarrows loaded with concrete up to our level with a little gas powered winch. We had looped readi-rod to form a hanger for the wheelbarrows. We then wheeled around the outside of the building bouncing up or down over the planks that made the walkway on the scaffold. Near 5:00 our foreman climbed up to tell us we had to wheel faster, he didn't want to pay OT and he grabbed the next wheelbarrow and took off around the building with it at a higher rate of speed than we were pushing. He hit a bump up plank at a corner and dumped his whole load down the brick wall of the building almost a whole 5 story splatter. He turned around to the nearest of us laborers and said: "couple of you boys get a hose up here quick and clean that off". Then he climbed down and went into his trailer office and we didn't see him again for the rest of the day. Wheeling concrete on a scaffold with overlapping planks is not a race. And as a skinny high school kid, the load probably out-weighed me. There was more technique than brute strength involved. I still wheel, mostly mulch, with a commercial Jackson, but tractor pull my firewood.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> might fetch a high price on 'bay... bit of an anomoly! well, imo...


It's yours if you want it, Tex! I'll dig it out of the returnables and send it to you. PM address.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is delivery extra??


I second that!


----------



## farmer steve

Had some afternoon left after the bosses Dr appointment. Figured I better get started on this oak pile.


----------



## SimonHS

LondonNeil said:


> I'd been using an old pram to move wood around from splitting area to stack and the like. I promised myself one of those garden carts when the pram brakes but it's built sturdy.... I've had 40-50Kg (100lbs) of wood in it loads, bouncing it down steps... It still lives! I don't want to meet the baby it was built for. Then a couple of years ago I scrounged up a wheel barrow. Just a cheap one, that was showing the use/abuse when I got it (I ought to get a little weld repair done as the tub is parting from the handle.) When that barrow breaks I'd be torn... Cart Vs barrow... Each have advantages


I'm just about to buy one of these for shifting logs. The problem I can see is that short logs will fall through the frame. Might have to add a plywood base to it.









Log Cart with Cover - The Handy Garden Machinery


Buy the The Handy Garden Machinery Log Cart with Cover direct from the manufacturer here.




thehandy.co.uk


----------



## LondonNeil

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sturdy pram! 100 #s... as i remember from living in UK... a pram was...is a
> 
> View attachment 974147


Yep, pram!

That handy cart looks good, sized to go through doorways I think, and the big wheels will help with steps, if the path to the wood pile doesn't dirty the wheels then the cart goes right to beside the stove I imagine.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Yep, pram!
> 
> That handy cart looks good, sized to go through doorways I think, and the big wheels will help with steps, if the path to the wood pile doesn't dirty the wheels then the cart goes right to beside the stove I imagine.


I used to deliver wood to an older lady that had one similar. Her's had bicycle type tires on it. I would load it up and take it in for her to her stove. Had to go up a few steps but it rolled right up.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is delivery extra??





H-Ranch said:


> I second that!


Tell you guys what, I'll only charge you guys for fuel. The excursion should get about the same loaded with firewood as with the tractor on the trailer, on our way home yesterday I filled the truck and reset the lie-o-meter, when we got home it said 8.3mpg, so probably closer to 8mpg or less. You do that math lol.
I know I spent around 200 in fuel between filling the truck and the tractor on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I used to deliver wood to an older lady that had one similar. Her's had bicycle type tires on it. I would load it up and take it in for her to her stove. Had to go up a few steps but it rolled right up.


I'd like to build a wheelbarrow/ wood hauler with either spare tires(would need the hubs) or a set of motorcycle wheels(just need the proper sized axle). I think it would roll super easy with the tall tires and it would go over larger obstacles like a champ.


----------



## MustangMike

Mountian bike wheels and tires!


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Bummer about your phone .
> Mines pretty trashed now too, forgot it was in my back pocket , good thing is was a cheapy and just so I could try out the service to see if I liked it before switching .
> That pup trailer looks pretty sketchy with that converter dolly setup, how often do they roll over.
> I like the motorized wood locating tool .


Once so far
Boss was driving. Might have been little overloaded, he had a hard time getting the logs to fit on a full size self loader truck later. Then he got stuck going over a mountain with self loader, those logs didn’t want to leave the woods, lol. 
He is a little on fast and wild side, been a few times going down hills around corners he said jake turned off because inside drive tires on truck came off the ground


----------



## H-Ranch

The last of what I had bucked and split. 

I had to buck some more while the wife wasn't home. Shhhh... She doesn't like that, so don't tell her.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> The last of what I had bucked and split. View attachment 974233
> 
> I had to buck some more while the wife wasn't home. Shhhh... She doesn't like that, so don't tell her.


Your secret is safe with us!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Your secret is safe with us!!



Maybe with you, he’s gotta bribe the rest of us.


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe with you, he’s gotta bribe the rest of us.


Too right! A 'barrow load of cherry should do it.


----------



## bob kern

Got a pic of that poplar before I dumped it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Neighbor just texted and said he took down a big dead pine. Would I like the logs delivered? Of course! Just dump them on any pile I have going.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Neighbor just texted and said he took down a big dead pine. Would I like the logs delivered? Of course! Just dump them on any pile I have going.


Awesome!
When you get on a roll, you gotta keep it going.
Well except like Nate's boss .


Logger nate said:


> Once so farView attachment 974217
> Boss was driving. Might have been little overloaded, he had a hard time getting the logs to fit on a full size self loader truck later. Then he got stuck going over a mountain with self loader, those logs didn’t want to leave the woods, lol. View attachment 974225
> Boas is a little on fast and wild side, been a few times going down hills around corners he said jake turned off because inside drive tires on truck came off the ground


I find that as no surprise, top heavy load, on hills, angles multiplied because of the converter dolly, and a huge spread between the axles, sure, that will work out well . I do get the purpose, not like it's easy to get them around on sites, and then you have axle weights to consider, just seems like there should be a safer way.
Funny the dog is just hanging out in the snow .
I was a bit concerned about getting out of the site I was just on. It's right on the lakeshore which many times means a large hill either right before you get to the lakeshore, or just back a ways. This one was back a ways, down a one lane private drive that serves about 20 homes. When I drove in with the excursion and trailer with the tractor on it, it's a good thing I took it very slow as it was solid ice on a steep hill with nowhere to go, had I not been able to let off the brakes to keep traction on the steers I would have been in the trees. Nothing like you guys have out there for drops off the side, but those trees do a lot of damage even at 10mph with the tractor and trailer skidding behind. When I came home Tuesday I left the T&T there and I was just able to get out with the truck, I left early as I knew it would probably freeze back up since it was in the shade and there was snow above it and the cool air coming off it could refreeze it pretty quick(happens here at our place a lot). I made it out okay, but I hit it pretty fast for a one lane rd with a blind turn, especially considering if someone else came down they would have had nowhere to go . I could just see having to stop on the hill and after watching someone else smash into me or a tree, my whole rig sledding backwards into the trees. Glad no-one was there .
Looks like in the pic with the dog that your boss slid backwards , that could be real bad out there, can't make it up the hill means you also can't stop it from going down the hill. I used to run up north of here on a road that had a long steep grade(what I call a "Michigan mountain" lol), and at the bottom was a curve. I'd be fully loaded running 160k and hit the hill at 60-65 depending on what I could take the turn at/rd conditions, at the top I would only be running 15-20mph. I told a friend of mine, that if I lost traction I would set the parking brake and jump out with my stuff(I always stopped at the gas station just before the hill if the rd was bad), he said no you wouldn't, yes I would .
@Lionsfan knows the hill, m-37 just north of m115, now it's straightened out and the grade has been dramatically reduced.


----------



## LondonNeil

Don't you be hiding any of that pine in my cherry 'barrow!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Got a pic of that poplar before I dumped it. View attachment 974249


I could use one of those .
Do you have an OWB?


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Neighbor just texted and said he took down a big dead pine.





chipper1 said:


> Awesome!
> When you get on a roll, you gotta keep it going.






LondonNeil said:


> Don't you be hiding any of that pine in my cherry 'barrow!


"Mixed hardwood" load coming up!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 974277
> 
> 
> "Mixed hardwood" load coming up!


Almost looks like theres a squashed wheelbarrow under there lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> I could use one of those .
> Do you have an OWB?


No sir just a big fisher wood stove.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> No sir just a big fisher wood stove.


Isn't poplar like burning pine.
You should bring that beast up here and I'll load it with the logs from the elm I just took down.
I'll probably end up just cutting a ton of noodles out of them for chicken bedding .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Awesome!
> When you get on a roll, you gotta keep it going.
> Well except like Nate's boss .
> 
> I find that as no surprise, top heavy load, on hills, angles multiplied because of the converter dolly, and a huge spread between the axles, sure, that will work out well . I do get the purpose, not like it's easy to get them around on sites, and then you have axle weights to consider, just seems like there should be a safer way.
> Funny the dog is just hanging out in the snow .
> I was a bit concerned about getting out of the site I was just on. It's right on the lakeshore which many times means a large hill either right before you get to the lakeshore, or just back a ways. This one was back a ways, down a one lane private drive that serves about 20 homes. When I drove in with the excursion and trailer with the tractor on it, it's a good thing I took it very slow as it was solid ice on a steep hill with nowhere to go, had I not been able to let off the brakes to keep traction on the steers I would have been in the trees. Nothing like you guys have out there for drops off the side, but those trees do a lot of damage even at 10mph with the tractor and trailer skidding behind. When I came home Tuesday I left the T&T there and I was just able to get out with the truck, I left early as I knew it would probably freeze back up since it was in the shade and there was snow above it and the cool air coming off it could refreeze it pretty quick(happens here at our place a lot). I made it out okay, but I hit it pretty fast for a one lane rd with a blind turn, especially considering if someone else came down they would have had nowhere to go . I could just see having to stop on the hill and after watching someone else smash into me or a tree, my whole rig sledding backwards into the trees. Glad no-one was there .
> Looks like in the pic with the dog that your boss slid backwards , that could be real bad out there, can't make it up the hill means you also can't stop it from going down the hill. I used to run up north of here on a road that had a long steep grade(what I call a "Michigan mountain" lol), and at the bottom was a curve. I'd be fully loaded running 160k and hit the hill at 60-65 depending on what I could take the turn at/rd conditions, at the top I would only be running 15-20mph. I told a friend of mine, that if I lost traction I would set the parking brake and jump out with my stuff(I always stopped at the gas station just before the hill if the rd was bad), he said no you wouldn't, yes I would .
> @Lionsfan knows the hill, m-37 just north of m115, now it's straightened out and the grade has been dramatically reduced.


It was quite an adventure for him, after dark, no cell service, closest town was about 20 miles. He walked about 1/2 mile and had enough service to call for a ride. Snow was only at the top, had less than a mile to dry ground, so close, lol. Picture was taken 4 days after he got stuck when we hauled cat up there to get it out, snow had melted quite a bit. Pretty crazy road, first 1/2 mile coming up from the hwy on the other side is very steep, if he stopped with the lowboy he would have spun out trying to go again on dry ground. Single lane gravel with no turn outs that first 1/2 mile. There wasn’t a good place to unload the cat at the top so he just drove it off the back



Sounds like you are a very good driver, 160K is a lot of weight.


----------



## husqvarna257

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks, I'm boiling another batch tonight so I thought of your post. I boiled mine until it hit 219°. I was wondering, is there a way to tell when sap has gone "buddy"? Everything I read says to boil a test batch.
> This maple syrup making is addictive. I think I will triple the number of taps from 5 to 15 next year.
> Thanks!


I go for 215*. Best way I can describe when it is done is it goes to a mad boil frothing up let it go 1 min and that was 215 on my last batch of the year. Another good test is a metal spoon. Once it starts sticking you are getting close.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> It was quite an adventure for him, after dark, no cell service, closest town was about 20 miles. He walked about 1/2 mile and had enough service to call for a ride. Snow was only at the top, had less than a mile to dry ground, so close, lol. Picture was taken 4 days after he got stuck when we hauled cat up there to get it out, snow had melted quite a bit. Pretty crazy road, first 1/2 mile coming up from the hwy on the other side is very steep, if he stopped with the lowboy he would have spun out trying to go again on dry ground. Single lane gravel with no turn outs that first 1/2 mile. There wasn’t a good place to unload the cat at the top so he just drove it off the back
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are a very good driver, 160K is a lot of weight.



Dang, talk about a lot of weight, that's a heavy beast right there dropping off the trailer . That's a sketchy rd too.
Did that beast pull him right out, or did he have to offload some logs first. I could use that right now for these stumps and my grading duties here, but turning it around would ruin what was gained in the little spot I'm working on lol. Was the top of the mountain open at that point, or was he just going for it. As long as he's not pushing you to do things you're uncomfortable with. I learned real quick driving that when someone asks me to do something that's illegal or not the best idea, I just tell them, I don't feel safe doing that. I've done some pretty crazy things, but theres always a dispatcher that wants you to "go the extra mile", and I had to learn to say something other than no, because as soon as you do they will give you nothing but grief . 160 was the average full load, many times we hauled more than that and we were legal for it gross, but you would be in some crap trying to axle it out, sometimes they were nice to you, other times not so much. My last ticket for being overweight was for 16k over . I had one 46k coil on a 50k truck/trailer and they voided my permit in ohio because I had the wrong number of axles on the ground(5 on the trailer, and the permit said 4), so 96k-80k=16k. The good thing was he wrote it to the company, it was only like 415, so way cheaper than it could have been at a buck a lb many places.

I had considered pulling the tractor up the grade first hauling the trailer, if the tractor broke traction I could have just dropped the skidding winch blade and then lowered the trailer to the first spot it stopped and then tried with just the tractor and pulled the trailer up with the winch, then if the truck didn't make it I would have used the tractor/winch to pull the truck up. I'm just glad it worked out for me to leave the tractor/trailer there and then we had much warmer weather, otherwise I would have had to do all that shuffling, and that would have taken a bit of time/walking; but we do what we have to, although I had no idea it was going to be like this until I saw it, he did say there was a hill lol.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Isn't poplar like burning pine.
> You should bring that beast up here and I'll load it with the logs from the elm I just took down.
> I'll probably end up just cutting a ton of noodles out of them for chicken bedding .


It’s definitely not the best for longevity but I like it in the fall and spring and occasionally to get some petrified hickory going. I also sell a fair bit of wood to folks heading in to the state park. Our house is the last place before the park entrance so it works out pretty well!
City slickers like the poplar due to easy lighting.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Dang, talk about a lot of weight, that's a heavy beast right there dropping off the trailer . That's a sketchy rd too.
> Did that beast pull him right out, or did he have to offload some logs first. I could use that right now for these stumps and my grading duties here, but turning it around would ruin what was gained in the little spot I'm working on lol. Was the top of the mountain open at that point, or was he just going for it. As long as he's not pushing you to do things you're uncomfortable with. I learned real quick driving that when someone asks me to do something that's illegal or not the best idea, I just tell them, I don't feel safe doing that. I've done some pretty crazy things, but theres always a dispatcher that wants you to "go the extra mile", and I had to learn to say something other than no, because as soon as you do they will give you nothing but grief . 160 was the average full load, many times we hauled more than that and we were legal for it gross, but you would be in some crap trying to axle it out, sometimes they were nice to you, other times not so much. My last ticket for being overweight was for 16k over . I had one 46k coil on a 50k truck/trailer and they voided my permit in ohio because I had the wrong number of axles on the ground(5 on the trailer, and the permit said 4), so 96k-80k=16k. The good thing was he wrote it to the company, it was only like 415, so way cheaper than it could have been at a buck a lb many places.
> 
> I had considered pulling the tractor up the grade first hauling the trailer, if the tractor broke traction I could have just dropped the skidding winch blade and then lowered the trailer to the first spot it stopped and then tried with just the tractor and pulled the trailer up with the winch, then if the truck didn't make it I would have used the tractor/winch to pull the truck up. I'm just glad it worked out for me to leave the tractor/trailer there and then we had much warmer weather, otherwise I would have had to do all that shuffling, and that would have taken a bit of time/walking; but we do what we have to, although I had no idea it was going to be like this until I saw it, he did say there was a hill lol.


It pulled it out surprisingly. The road isn’t maintained. He had been going that way earlier when his trailer tipped over but started going another route that was longer but much better road, this was about a month later in October so didn’t know road conditions but after loading self loader there wasn’t a place to turn around to go back out the better road he came in on so he tried going out this way. 
Yeah I’ve had to tell him no on a few things, he’s ok with it, pretty good about most things but I am keeping my eyes out for another job, your just a number there and I mostly work by myself and he’s only checked on me one time in the last year to see if I was ok at the end of the day. 
Sounds like you had a good solid plan with your tractor and trailer, glad it went ok for you.


----------



## Lee192233

Wheelbarrow pic...
She's old but it works.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> It's yours if you want it, Tex! I'll dig it out of the returnables and send it to you. PM address.




Man Gets Free Beer Bottle, Sells Online For Over $100K

........................(more)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SimonHS said:


> I'm just about to buy one of these for shifting logs. The problem I can see is that short logs will fall through the frame. Might have to add a plywood base to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log Cart with Cover - The Handy Garden Machinery
> 
> 
> Buy the The Handy Garden Machinery Log Cart with Cover direct from the manufacturer here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehandy.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 974162


hmm, imgaine that! swell idea. cover, too. i see A-z sells them, too.... hmmm 

thanks for the mention.

sometimes i don't particularly like going out in the dark cold, flashlight in hand to fill up for fire in fireplace bump...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Tell you guys what, I'll only charge you guys for fuel. The excursion should get about the same loaded with firewood as with the tractor on the trailer, on our way home yesterday I filled the truck and reset the lie-o-meter, when we got home it said 8.3mpg, so probably closer to 8mpg or less. You do that math lol.
> I know I spent around 200 in fuel between filling the truck and the tractor on Tuesday and Wednesday.


lol, might could do it like on Shark Tank... 2 to go in on the deal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'd like to build a wheelbarrow/ wood hauler with either spare tires(would need the hubs) or a set of motorcycle wheels(just need the proper sized axle). I think it would roll super easy with the tall tires and it would go over larger obstacles like a champ.


Garden-Way sold them as garden carts. back then $99... some were $79... spl deals.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Once so farView attachment 974217
> Boss was driving. Might have been little overloaded, he had a hard time getting the logs to fit on a full size self loader truck later. Then he got stuck going over a mountain with self loader, those logs didn’t want to leave the woods, lol. View attachment 974225
> He is a little on fast and wild side, been a few times going down hills around corners he said jake turned off because inside drive tires on truck came off the ground


WOW! right out of Hiways Thru Hell ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Don't you be hiding any of that pine in my cherry 'barrow!


i don't burn pine neither!... other than for a now and then accent. and only outside....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Got a pic of that poplar before I dumped it. View attachment 974249


tires seem to say. 'heavy load!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> It pulled it out surprisingly. The road isn’t maintained. He had been going that way earlier when his trailer tipped over but started going another route that was longer but much better road, this was about a month later in October so didn’t know road conditions but after loading self loader there wasn’t a place to turn around to go back out the better road he came in on so he tried going out this way.
> Yeah I’ve had to tell him no on a few things, he’s ok with it, pretty good about most things but I am keeping my eyes out for another job, your just a number there and I mostly work by myself and he’s only checked on me one time in the last year to see if I was ok at the end of the day.
> Sounds like you had a good solid plan with your tractor and trailer, glad it went ok for you.


good pix! i could feel being up there on a chilly, snowy mountain pass...  (Snoqulamie Pass, for one...)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Wheelbarrow pic...View attachment 974450
> She's old but it works.View attachment 974451


i like the splitter better!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Almost looks like theres a squashed wheelbarrow under there lol.


and to think i thot they were CD discs on end of logs!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol, might could do it like on Shark Tank... 2 to go in on the deal.


Well I just ran it to town, and I'm sorry for mis-speaking, it was at 8.8 on the lie-o-meter, so you could use 8.25 for the mpg to calculate the cost, that should save you a ton in fuel costs  .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Garden-Way sold them as garden carts. back then $99... some were $79... spl deals.
> 
> View attachment 974478


Not beastly enough for me, and I'd want it to be less than 36" wide.
But if someone was nice with that it may work well for their application as it would roll fairly easy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Isn't poplar like burning pin*e.
> You should bring that beast up here and I'll load it with the logs from the elm I just took down.
> I'll probably end up just cutting a ton of noodles out of them for chicken bedding .


don't ask me! burning pine is not popular down here at my camp......


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well I just ran it to town, and I'm sorry for mis-speaking, it was at 8.8 on the lie-o-meter, so you could use 8.25 for the mpg to calculate the cost, that should save you a ton in fuel costs  .
> 
> Not beastly enough for me, and I'd want it to be less than 36" wide.
> But if someone was nice with that it may work well for their application as it would roll fairly easy.


prob needs something he can move the world with... or most of it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Not beastly enough for me, and I'd want it to be less than 36" wide.
> But if someone was nice with that it may work well for their application as it would roll fairly easy.


well, there are more HD applications in such cases warranting it....


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> prob needs something he can move the world with... or most of it
> 
> View attachment 974491


That looks a bit more HD, but no better than the 2 wheeled wheelbarrow as far as the tire size goes.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, there are more HD applications in such cases warranting it....
> 
> View attachment 974492


That would be great if it had a break on it, be a bit hard on the uphill side of things though lol.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> big trunks...
> 
> just dropped a 45' oak at my place. we figured 200 + " circumference...
> View attachment 974011



Big oaks are risky. Always seem to be hollow. 


I like the nice big chair ya made to keep it from kicking out in Ya. Did you noodle the vertical parts or just let it split on its way own after some wedges ?


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## James Miller

Picked up a 4910 today. About to go make the first cuts.


----------



## Lee192233

Scored a pair of these for $16.25 each on Amazon.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lee192233 said:


> Wheelbarrow pic...View attachment 974450
> She's old but it works.View attachment 974451



Now you’re moving in on H Ranch territory...


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> burning pine is not popular down here at my camp......



What camp?


----------



## MustangMike

I have often thought that someone should put ratcheting wheels on deer haul carts to facilitate going uphill (a pull at a time).

Guess it would be a good idea on wood hauling carts also!

Mountain bike wheels would likely be strong enough and roll well.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh. Sunny Spring weekend coming up and no scrounging for me.... Just tested positive for c19 along with wife, 6 and 4 year old. 21 month old came up clear for now.
Great, home schooling two kids next week then


----------



## Zaedock

Beautiful day for an Overkill Saw.


----------



## James Miller

Zaedock said:


> Beautiful day for an Overkill Saw.
> View attachment 974538


Theres no kill like overkill.


----------



## James Miller

Not how I expected to be breaking in the new saw but it had to get done.

Dropped and cut up one of the popular trees @chipper1 mentioned in the first pics of the pine on the garage.
Then finished the day with some mulberry.
About 3/4 of a tank. Saws seems happy with the 18" .325 setup.


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> Theres no kill like overkill.


I agree  
Pics from yesterday.


----------



## Logger nate

LondonNeil said:


> Oh. Sunny Spring weekend coming up and no scrounging for me.... Just tested positive for c19 along with wife, 6 and 4 year old. 21 month old came up clear for now.
> Great, home schooling two kids next week then


Hope your all better soon Neil!


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974560
> Not how I expected to be breaking in the new saw but it had to get done.
> View attachment 974562
> Dropped and cut up one of the popular trees @chipper1 mentioned in the first pics of the pine on the garage.View attachment 974561
> Then finished the day with some mulberry.
> About 3/4 of a tank. Saws seems happy with the 18" .325 setup.


I see what you mean. That echo looks awesome in the pic.


----------



## Logger nate

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974560
> Not how I expected to be breaking in the new saw but it had to get done.
> View attachment 974562
> Dropped and cut up one of the popular trees @chipper1 mentioned in the first pics of the pine on the garage.View attachment 974561
> Then finished the day with some mulberry.
> About 3/4 of a tank. Saws seems happy with the 18" .325 setup.


Those sound like great saws, especially for the price!
Started cutting up some spruce and fir logs at moms today from a lot clearing job couple years ago. Almost waited too long, just starting to rot


----------



## James Miller

Logger nate said:


> Those sound like great saws, especially for the price!
> Started cutting up some spruce and fir logs at moms today from a lot clearing job couple years ago. Almost waited too long, just starting to rotView attachment 974573


I was out the door for $380. 4910 is just a 490 with a 501 top end as far as I can tell. Seems very american to me... put the hottest motor in the lightest shitbox they make and tell the consumer go have fun.


----------



## alanbaker

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still slow going for me these days...
> 
> SR


Still moving and above,to me that's a good day!


----------



## alanbaker

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks, I'm boiling another batch tonight so I thought of your post. I boiled mine until it hit 219°. I was wondering, is there a way to tell when sap has gone "buddy"? Everything I read says to boil a test batch.
> This maple syrup making is addictive. I think I will triple the number of taps from 5 to 15 next year.
> Thanks!


The buds on the maple start swelling, you can taste "buddy" the syrup. Once the moths start showing up in the buckets, sap is yellow or ice on the pond is gone, the season is about done. Can still make "road tar", some folks like it very dark. . . All in the eyes of beholder.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> I agree
> Pics from yesterday.View attachment 974566
> View attachment 974568



Remington chainsaws is something I wouldn't know existed if I wasn’t on this forum.


----------



## bob kern

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm too old and wore down to use a wheelbarrow like you guys do, so here's my wheelbarrow and splitter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still slow going for me these days...
> 
> SR


Look at it this way sir! You’re saving energy for more important things!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

alanbaker said:


> All in the eyes of beholder.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got some more bucked and split after work today:


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 974509
> 
> Scored a pair of these for $16.25 each on Amazon.


When I bought my 365 I bought a couple of the effect same chain. They cost a bit more then that, but much less then Stihl so I was happy.... Until ....a few months later my local dealer has an offer on TV the husqvarna equivalent at about 1/2 that price. . I bought 3 more even though I only run the big saw a couple of times a year!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 974509
> 
> Scored a pair of these for $16.25 each on Amazon.


Have you ran those before, great chain, very hard like the stihl chains. They cut just as fast as the stihl rs, and are much smoother. Getting them filed as they come out of the box is a bit of a trick though, but filing them as you normally would they still cut great.



LondonNeil said:


> When I bought my 365 I bought a couple of the effect same chain. They cost a bit more then that, but much less then Stihl so I was happy.... Until ....a few months later my local dealer has an offer on TV the husqvarna equivalent at about 1/2 that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bought 3 more even though I only run the big saw a couple of times a year!


Those will last you a long time if you only use that saw occasionally, and it's nice to have extras .
Hope none of you actually get sick, and that it was just "testing positive".


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974560
> Not how I expected to be breaking in the new saw but it had to get done.
> View attachment 974562
> Dropped and cut up one of the popular trees @chipper1 mentioned in the first pics of the pine on the garage.View attachment 974561
> Then finished the day with some mulberry.
> About 3/4 of a tank. Saws seems happy with the 18" .325 setup.


Congrats on the new saw.
Why did you get another?
18 is all I'd want on it with a muffler mod, nice saws for the price point.
That's cool he let you go for it on the poplar . I bet he's glad it's taken care of.
That mulberry looks pretty organized lol.


----------



## sundance

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974506
> View attachment 974507
> Picked up a 4910 today. About to go make the first cuts.


@James Miller I'm curious...if you had a 490 why the 4910? I think the 4910 will be my next one if I can find a good price on one. I'm ready to give up on my Stihl MS-250.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new saw.
> Why did you get another?
> 18 is all I'd want on it with a muffler mod, nice saws for the price point.
> That's cool he let you go for it on the poplar . I bet he's glad it's taken care of.
> That mulberry looks pretty organized lol.


More power same light weight saw. 490 might go to my brother.


sundance said:


> @James Miller I'm curious...if you had a 490 why the 4910? I think the 4910 will be my next one if I can find a good price on one. I'm ready to give up on my Stihl MS-250.


Cause the 501 is $100 more and only difference I can see is the metal handle.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> @James Miller I'm curious...if you had a 490 why the 4910? I think the 4910 will be my next one if I can find a good price on one. I'm ready to give up on my Stihl MS-250.


What's wrong with the 250? 
Not that I'm stihls #1 fan by any means, but they will cut wood just fine if the chain is tuned to the saw.


----------



## MustangMike

Neil, hope you and your family all get well soon.


----------



## MustangMike

James, is that how guys warm up those Ecco saws? (Just kidding!)


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Got some more bucked and split after work today:
> View attachment 974594
> View attachment 974595
> View attachment 974596


Nice!! I needed a fix hr!!! When you stop burning for the year you are gonna have to do re runs or we may not make it through the summer!! Lol


----------



## farmer steve

sundance said:


> @James Miller I'm curious...if you had a 490 why the 4910? I think the 4910 will be my next one if I can find a good price on one. I'm ready to give up on my Stihl MS-250.


@chipper beat me to it. What's up with the 250? 


MustangMike said:


> James, is that how guys warm up those Ecco saws? (Just kidding!)


Hot saw Mike.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Nice!! I needed a fix hr!!! When you stop burning for the year you are gonna have to do re runs or we may not make it through the summer!! Lol


What's stopping burning have to do with making more firewood? Old proverb: "After a victory, sharpen your knife." LOL. I still have a LOT of logs in my font yard so I'll be going all spring and well into the summer I'm sure. And when that starts to dwindle down I'll go make some more new best friends to supply firewood. I've gotten several good scores by being the ant while everyone else is being the grasshopper during the heat of the summer. I much prefer cooler temperatures, but sometimes you have to take advantage of opportunities presented to you. 

My buddy who inspired me to build my OWB is talking of an exit strategy for wood burning. I'm not. Can't see a time when I won't be doing firewood.


----------



## James Miller

MustangMike said:


> James, is that how guys warm up those Ecco saws? (Just kidding!)


Just a few heat cycles to help the rings seat.


----------



## Lionsfan

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974560
> Not how I expected to be breaking in the new saw but it had to get done.
> View attachment 974562
> Dropped and cut up one of the popular trees @chipper1 mentioned in the first pics of the pine on the garage.View attachment 974561
> Then finished the day with some mulberry.
> About 3/4 of a tank. Saws seems happy with the 18" .325 setup.


Is the bar and chain .050 gauge? 72 drive links? I might buy one " For Dad" if I can run the same chain as my 550 Hva.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Too right! A 'barrow load of cherry should do it.


Whew! Glad to get @LondonNeil 'barrow of cherry out of the way!

This log had some real twisty grain but I think I still have a couple of rounds to make into project wood.


----------



## James Miller

Lionsfan said:


> Is the bar and chain .050 gauge? 72 drive links? I might buy one " For Dad" if I can run the same chain as my 550 Hva.


Yes .050 72DL


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> What's wrong with the 250?
> Not that I'm stihls #1 fan by any means, but they will cut wood just fine if the chain is tuned to the saw.


@chipper1 @farmer steve The 250 is really hard to start. By that I mean pull over. I put an aftermarket assembly on it late last year and seems to be working better. I'll give it a chance when I start on wood this year. I want to like it but have been very frustrated with it.


----------



## James Miller

Most restrictive deflector in saw history? I'll have to fix that after a few tanks.


----------



## Lionsfan

James Miller said:


> Yes .050 72DL


 I see it has a decomp valve. How is it to start?


----------



## James Miller

sundance said:


> @chipper1 @farmer steve The 250 is really hard to start. By that I mean pull over. I put an aftermarket assembly on it late last year and seems to be working better. I'll give it a chance when I start on wood this year. I want to like it but have been very frustrated with it.



I should get ares running also. My FIL doesn't care what his saws look like so it would be good for the pines when they fall down.


----------



## James Miller

Lionsfan said:


> I see it has a decomp valve. How is it to start?


I haven't used the decomp and don't find it difficult to start. It might pick up a little more compression as it breaks in but I dought the decomp will ever be needed.


----------



## Lionsfan

James Miller said:


> I haven't used the decomp and don't find it difficult to start. It might pick up a little more compression as it breaks in but I dought the decomp will ever be needed.


Dad's got a bum right shoulder, struggles with stuff that doesn't have one.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Dad's got a bum right shoulder, struggles with stuff that doesn't have one.


The dolmars are one of the best/easiest to start. The echos seem to take quite a few pulls to get them to fire for the first time, not the case with a dolmar. I also like saws with a primer bulb for this reason.
Has he/you considered a battery saw.
The easiest starting saw I've ever owned is the stihl pole saw with the 4 mix motor, usually starts first pull, wish they were all that way.
Have you/him considered a battery saw.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> What's stopping burning have to do with making more firewood? Old proverb: "After a victory, sharpen your knife." LOL. I still have a LOT of logs in my font yard so I'll be going all spring and well into the summer I'm sure. And when that starts to dwindle down I'll go make some more new best friends to supply firewood. I've gotten several good scores by being the ant while everyone else is being the grasshopper during the heat of the summer. I much prefer cooler temperatures, but sometimes you have to take advantage of opportunities presented to you.
> 
> My buddy who inspired me to build my OWB is talking of an exit strategy for wood burning. I'm not. Can't see a time when I won't be doing firewood.


Shewee that’s a relief!! I wasn’t sure if re runs would cut it!! I agree by the way I ALWAYS have my ear to the rail for opportunities. Keeping ahead of the game means I can cherry pick good trees that are easy to access instead of settling for junk wood down in a holler!!


----------



## Brufab

My echo cs 400s usually fire on 2nd or 3rd pull cold and 1 pull warm.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> The dolmars are one of the best/easiest to start. The echos seem to take quite a few pulls to get them to fire for the first time, not the case with a dolmar. I also like saws with a primer bulb for this reason.
> Has he/you considered a battery saw.
> The easiest starting saw I've ever owned is the stihl pole saw with the 4 mix motor, usually starts first pull, wish they were all that way.
> Have you/him considered a battery saw.


I tried talking him into going to all battery tools, for what he actually does. It ain't happenin'.

My 4-mix Kombi starts first pull when it's above 60*, maybe 3-4 if it's cold out.

Thinking about dropping my 550 off in East Jordan and swapping it to 3/8 chain when all is said and done. I'll still need something to run my .325 chains, and it would be a bonus if I don't have to re-start it every time dad shuts it off.


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> My echo cs 400s usually fire on 2nd or 3rd pull cold and 1 pull warm.


Never owned an echo myself, but I did own a Shindaiwa curved shaft trimmer that started reliably on 2nd-3rd pull cold for the 20 years that I owned it. Finally gave it to my bil who's too broke to buy a 100' roll of .085 trimmer string.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I tried talking him into going to all battery tools, for what he actually does. It ain't happenin'.
> 
> My 4-mix Kombi starts first pull when it's above 60*, maybe 3-4 if it's cold out.
> 
> Thinking about dropping my 550 off in Boyne City and swapping it to 3/8 chain when all is said and done. I'll still need something to run my .325 chains, and it would be a bonus if I don't have to re-start it every time dad shuts it off.


I don't think mine has ever taken more that 3 pulls, and that was because I forgot to turn it on lol.
What's wrong with the 550, you have the mk1 right.
Not sure I said this here, Tuesday I was running one of the 550mk1's and shut it down and then it wouldn't start, I instantly thought oh no the dreaded hot start issue. I probably pulled it 10 times before I realized it was just out of fuel  .
Why do you want the 3/8 over the 325.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Never owned an echo myself, but I did own a Shindaiwa curved shaft trimmer that started reliably on 2nd-3rd pull cold for the 20 years that I owned it. Finally gave it to my bil who's too broke to buy a 100' roll of .085 trimmer string.


I have a shinny straight shaft trimmer, been using it for 20yrs and it starts easy too, never even changed the spark plug. My redmax backpack blower typically fires on the first pull and if I shut the choke off quick enough it will stay running, I run it all yr around and it starts like that in the winter too, sometimes it takes 2 pulls.


----------



## ihookem

H-Ranch said:


> What's stopping burning have to do with making more firewood? Old proverb: "After a victory, sharpen your knife." LOL. I still have a LOT of logs in my font yard so I'll be going all spring and well into the summer I'm sure. And when that starts to dwindle down I'll go make some more new best friends to supply firewood. I've gotten several good scores by being the ant while everyone else is being the grasshopper during the heat of the summer. I much prefer cooler temperatures, but sometimes you have to take advantage of opportunities presented to you.
> 
> My buddy who inspired me to build my OWB is talking of an exit strategy for wood burning. I'm not. Can't see a time when I won't be doing firewood.


 
Your buddy that is looking to get out of burning wood until he sees his 1st heat bill next fall and will change his mind real quick. I have natural gas and it was darn cheap for a long time so we used the gas fireplace in the family room in.. We continued till we got our January gas bill of $60. It was never more than $35 so it all but doubled in price. We decided not to run it much and this month is was $22 , so it is the gas fireplace . I started on a pile of firewood last fall and figured when it is all done it will be $1,000 of heat. I got done last week and it is now $2,000 worth of heat , and it may go up more next winter.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I don't think mine has ever taken more that 3 pulls, and that was because I forgot to turn it on lol.
> What's wrong with the 550, you have the mk1 right.
> Not sure I said this here, Tuesday I was running one of the 550mk1's and shut it down and then it wouldn't start, I instantly thought oh no the dreaded hot start issue. I probably pulled it 10 times before I realized it was just out of fuel  .
> Why do you want the 3/8 over the 325.


MKII. Nothing wrong with it, I'm quite fond of it actually. 

Why 3/8"?? Because it's a miserable, cold, rainy Saturday morning and I'm bored and bummed cuz I wanna' be up in the woods instead of tinkering around in the barn.


----------



## H-Ranch

ihookem said:


> Your buddy that is looking to get out of burning wood until he sees his 1st heat bill next fall and will change his mind real quick.


Ha! Probably won't affect him a lot as he could burn dollar bills! (He is pretty frugal though.) LOL. He makes so much money that it's more of a sport to him. I think his exit strategy plan is more so he can go travel in the winter whenever the urge arises without having to think about the OWB. And just be retired. He makes other people I know seem lazy by comparison. The type of guy that would build a wood processor of his own design with scrap that he picked up for free. And have it done in a week.


----------



## svk

Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).

Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.

Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)



New Kuuma stove


----------



## James Miller

Lionsfan said:


> Dad's got a bum right shoulder, struggles with stuff that doesn't have one.


All my echos have been 3 pulls on choke, 1 to run.
I won't argue against a dolmar though. Even the big 7910 started easy with the decomp. 
I buy echos cause they just work and you cant beat the price or heat your house any better with a more expensive brand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

U&A said:


> Big oaks are risky. Always seem to be hollow.
> I like the nice big chair ya made to keep it from kicking out in Ya. Did you noodle the vertical parts or just let it split on its way own after some wedges ?
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


to be honest, i went one step further....  i contracted it to an arborist team.  got a deal, and they got the job. earned every cent! then i realized, omg! bigger job than i thot. so i upped the anty. they liked that!! lol. and so since more than i really wanted to f-with... i revamped the deal further... and they cut up all the rounds into quarters. moved it all to where it is in backyard. (neighbors) and cleaned up the area to my liking. the first crew i gave the job to, they no showed me, used them before, only would drop and cut. nada mas! glad they no showed me!! lol  after grinding it out, one root was down under the fence... and so cut that down for me. guess they will sharpen that chain! 

several cuts into the face... the < ended up more so like a [... then rope to truck and cut backside and she hit and shook the ground. prob over 1,000 #s and then some. lots of noodles from the quartering...



they used Stihls and the all performed perfectly! never missed a beat... just made chips....


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do.


Maybe hit up cowboy254 for the cliffs notes - he's read 3568 pages.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).
> 
> Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.
> 
> Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)
> View attachment 974703
> 
> 
> New Kuuma stove
> View attachment 974704


Sounds like lots of good news, been wondering where you were.
I've considered a kuzma for the house for yrs, would be nice to tie something into the ductwork here and to help heat the basement a little to.
Look forward to hearing more about the sauna.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

you know they were Texas tree cutters....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> What camp?


you want lats/longs... map... or just the zip?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Zaedock said:


> Beautiful day for an Overkill Saw.
> View attachment 974538


Brufab would like that bar! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> Theres no kill like overkill.








 over kill!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).
> 
> Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.
> 
> Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)
> View attachment 974703
> 
> 
> New Kuuma stove
> View attachment 974704


nice. quite the stove for a sauna!... mine is just 220-v with granite rocks on top...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> All my echos have been 3 pulls on choke, 1 to run.
> I won't argue against a dolmar though. Even the big 7910 started easy with the decomp.
> I buy echos cause they just work and you cant beat the price or heat your house any better with a more expensive brand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I agree
> Pics from yesterday.View attachment 974566
> View attachment 974568


guessing that chain got a tweak on the bar adj screw!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like lots of good news, been wondering where you were.
> I've considered a kuzma for the house for yrs, would be nice to tie something into the ductwork here and to help heat the basement a little to.
> *Look forward to hearing more about the sauna.*


leave it to chipper! lol

i am looking fwd to hear how his new thing is going with the new g/f! best wishes there svk!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Remington chainsaws is something I wouldn't know existed if I wasn’t on this forum.


me, too! but they sure do up at Brufabs!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Got some more bucked and split after work today:
> View attachment 974594
> View attachment 974595
> View attachment 974596


 that narrow barrow.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> My echo cs 400s usually fire on 2nd or 3rd pull cold and 1 pull warm.


all my Echo stuff fires right up!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do.


well, caught up for the moment... handful of pages only, but felt like almost 22!


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).
> 
> Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.
> 
> Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)
> View attachment 974703
> 
> 
> New Kuuma stove
> View attachment 974704


Glad to hear it goes well for you, Steve. Was beginning to wonder about your absence here. I kinda think of you as "the mayor" of the scrounging thread. Your absence didn't seem right.


----------



## turnkey4099

sundance said:


> @chipper1 @farmer steve The 250 is really hard to start. By that I mean pull over. I put an aftermarket assembly on it late last year and seems to be working better. I'll give it a chance when I start on wood this year. I want to like it but have been very frustrated with it.



Maybe this will help. I have a 193T top handle that was a bear to start. Then discovvered that the 192T had an "easy start" on it that would fit. The easy start winds a spring when you pull and releases it at the end of the pull - that cranks the engine. A real ***** cat now. I don't know if that 192 starter cover would fit 250 though. I know that one of the homeowner regular saws also had it but I don't recall the size. worth checking with your dealer.


----------



## farmer steve

old CB said:


> Glad to hear it goes well for you, Steve. Was beginning to wonder about your absence here. I kinda think of you as "the mayor" of the scrounging thread. Your absence didn't seem right.


I figured he was just out carpet shopping.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Maybe this will help. I have a 193T top handle that was a bear to start. Then discovvered that the 192T had an "easy start" on it that would fit. The easy start winds a spring when you pull and releases it at the end of the pull - that cranks the engine. A real ***** cat now. I don't know if that 192 starter cover would fit 250 though. I know that one of the homeowner regular saws also had it but I don't recall the size. worth checking with your dealer.


Some of the 250s had the easy start. I think there was a thread that someone wanted to get rid of their's and put a regular pull start on it. Not sure but I think there was mention of a different flywheel because of the pawls. I think I have an IPL on file. I'll check it out.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

First post
Im 15, started selling firewood last summer, as my family owns a good chunk of property in the uinta mountains of utah that we run our cows on. Tons of beetle-kill lodgepole that makes great firewood. Its really bad how many dead trees are up there. I think im doing the little trees a favor by falling all the larger dead ones. We took our tractor and flatbed with sides on it, hauled it out in logs (we could get almost 5 chords at a time like this) took it home and i would go out and buck it whenever i got a chance. Sold almost 22 chords of wood and made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw (Ms400c, really like it, was using grandpas ms460 before) planning on doing it again this summer. I really enjoy it and it sells way to well to not do it again.
ignore my brother stading inside that bark-buster. It wasnt running, i think.


----------



## H-Ranch

Well I wanted to check the OWB and no sense wasting a trip, so off we go with another load, even in a slight drizzle:


----------



## ihookem

A 400 is quite a saw for a 15 yr old! Hope you sell a lot of wood.


----------



## chipper1

ihookem said:


> A 400 is quite a saw for a 15 yr old! Hope you sell a lot of wood.


Smaller than the 460 though .


----------



## chipper1

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> First post
> Im 15, started selling firewood last summer, as my family owns a good chunk of property in the uinta mountains of utah that we run our cows on. Tons of beetle-kill lodgepole that makes great firewood. Its really bad how many dead trees are up there. I think im doing the little trees a favor by falling all the larger dead ones. We took our tractor and flatbed with sides on it, hauled it out in logs (we could get almost 5 chords at a time like this) took it home and i would go out and buck it whenever i got a chance. Sold almost 22 chords of wood and made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw (Ms400c, really like it, was using grandpas ms460 before) planning on doing it again this summer. I really enjoy it and it sells way to well to not do it again.View attachment 974757
> ignore my brother stading inside that bark-buster. It wasnt running, i think. View attachment 974755
> View attachment 974754
> View attachment 974756


Welcome to AS Mr King .
I think you stumbled on what will be your favorite thread here, you should fit right in.
You certainly have a huge head start on where I was at by your age in regards to all things to do with firewood, by 15 I had only hauled and split it lol.
I'm Brett


----------



## turnkey4099

Things looking up. Finished cut/pile the pile of limb wood this morning. A good cord of small 'logs' - 6" and less. Racked the area and lit off the pile of scrap. I had been putting in an hour or more a day trying to get back in shape afer the winter. First try I gave up before the hour was up dead tired. 4 stints later and while I'm not "back in battery" yet at least I wasn't dragging when I finished. That leaves 6 or more cord of Black Locust rounds to split pile but that is 'winter work'. It has been there for around 20 years and I 'nibble at it occasionally I took a drive out to my willow bush clearance project and found teh ground is solid enough to get in there. So out I go the next nice day which looks like maybe Monday to


----------



## old CB

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> First post
> Im 15, started selling firewood last summer, as my family owns a good chunk of property in the uinta mountains of utah that we run our cows on. Tons of beetle-kill lodgepole that makes great firewood. Its really bad how many dead trees are up there. I think im doing the little trees a favor by falling all the larger dead ones. We took our tractor and flatbed with sides on it, hauled it out in logs (we could get almost 5 chords at a time like this) took it home and i would go out and buck it whenever i got a chance. Sold almost 22 chords of wood and made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw (Ms400c, really like it, was using grandpas ms460 before) planning on doing it again this summer. I really enjoy it and it sells way to well to not do it again.View attachment 974757
> ignore my brother stading inside that bark-buster. It wasnt running, i think. View attachment 974755
> View attachment 974754
> View attachment 974756


And you're doing everything right: work on the saw at the kitchen table--check
Sharpen with a 2-in-1, check
Cut lodgepole pine for firewood . . . well, you'll find out about that. PINE WILL BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

ihookem said:


> A 400 is quite a saw for a 15 yr old! Hope you sell a lot of wood.


Yeah lol. Its light enough it doesn’t really bother me too bad. Its a fast little bugger though.


chipper1 said:


> Smaller than the 460 though .


Yeah, lighter and just as powerful i think. I run 25” bars and skip chiz not saftey on both and i really cant tell a difference in power other than the 400 spools up way faster.


chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS Mr King .
> I think you stumbled on what will be your favorite thread here, you should fit right in.
> You certainly have a huge head start on where I was at by your age in regards to all things to do with firewood, by 15 I had only hauled and split it lol.
> I'm Brett


Nice to meet ya brett! Thanks for the warm welcome. I wasn’t sure weather to post here or in the falling for firewood thread, but since a lot of the wood i sell is deadfall i figured this was good enough.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

old CB said:


> And you're doing everything right: work on the saw at the kitchen table--check
> Sharpen with a 2-in-1, check
> Cut lodgepole pine for firewood . . . well, you'll find out about that. PINE WILL BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN.


It only sat there for its first day in my ownership lol. 2-in-1 is the best thing since sliced bread. Noone around here wants anything besides lodgepole, and i dont burn wood, we have a pellet stove. Ironic.


----------



## U&A

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you know they were Texas tree cutters....
> View attachment 974713
> View attachment 974714
> View attachment 974715



Wow them things have funnel at the top. Bet they are probably FULL of chips[emoji23]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## old CB

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> First post
> Im 15, started selling firewood last summer, as my family owns a good chunk of property in the uinta mountains of utah that we run our cows on. Tons of beetle-kill lodgepole that makes great firewood. Its really bad how many dead trees are up there. I think im doing the little trees a favor by falling all the larger dead ones. We took our tractor and flatbed with sides on it, hauled it out in logs (we could get almost 5 chords at a time like this) took it home and i would go out and buck it whenever i got a chance. Sold almost 22 chords of wood and made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw (Ms400c, really like it, was using grandpas ms460 before) planning on doing it again this summer. I really enjoy it and it sells way to well to not do it again.View attachment 974757
> ignore my brother stading inside that bark-buster. It wasnt running, i think. View attachment 974755
> View attachment 974754
> View attachment 974756


And just in case it's not apparent, I'm kidding about the pine burning your house down. There's a persistent thing where many people believe pine is dangerous and will cause chimney fire.

I live south of you near Boulder CO, so we burn mucho pine around here.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

old CB said:


> And just in case it's not apparent, I'm kidding about the pine burning your house down. There's a persistent thing where many people believe pine is dangerous and will cause chimney fire.
> 
> I live south of you near Boulder CO, so we burn mucho pine around here.


Yeah i figured that lol. My grandma said wayyy back in the day that they used to only burn aspen trees. She said that it burned ok, but it would never clog up a chimney, burned really clean apparently.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

You guys ever use them bark buster log splitters? Kinda scary when they are cranked up but they work good.


----------



## H-Ranch

Welcome to the scrounging thread. King at 15? Wow! Sounds like you have a good work ethic to put up 22 cord. That's a lot more than most casual users cut in a year. That will serve you well in life. 


TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw


Make sure you use some of that money for eye/ear protection and chaps. Better yet, put them on your Christmas list. I know you're invincible and all being 15, but eyes, ears, and legs don't repair themselves or grow back. They are definitely not as cool as a new set of tyres (right @Cowboy254?), but they are worth it.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

H-Ranch said:


> Welcome to the scrounging thread. King at 15? Wow! Sounds like you have a good work ethic to put up 22 cord. That's a lot more than most casual users cut in a year. That will serve you well in life.
> 
> Make sure you use some of that money for eye/ear protection and chaps. Better yet, put them on your Christmas list. I know you're invincible and all being 15, but eyes, ears, and legs don't repair themselves or grow back. They are definitely not as cool as a new set of tyres (right @Cowboy254?), but they are worth it.


Thanks!

i got one of them husky helmets that has ear muffs and a face shield. I like it. I dont have any saw chaps though, i dont know that i could stand to wear them for very long. Dont they make pants that are designed to stop a saw?


----------



## H-Ranch

They do make chainsaw pants and they are probably more comfortable - I don't have them so can't comment on brand. I'm sure there are numerous threads on them with a quick search. Like another user says, the best safety equipment is the one you will wear.


----------



## farmer steve

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> You guys ever use them bark buster log splitters? Kinda scary when they are cranked up but they work good.


First off welcome King. I thought that was a barkbuster in you pic. Never used one. Not sure how it would work on a knotty oak piece. Yes the 400 is the cats meow. Keep up the good work. @Philbert might have the skinny on chainsaw pants.


----------



## U&A

old CB said:


> And just in case it's not apparent, I'm kidding about the pine burning your house down. There's a persistent thing where many people believe pine is dangerous and will cause chimney fire.
> 
> I live south of you near Boulder CO, so we burn mucho pine around here.



The age old argument that is the result of poor maintenance of your fire box and chimney.

Keep it clean and you can burn whatever you want.

I love pine for a quick heat-up of the house

Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, caught up for the moment... handful of pages only, but felt like almost 22!


Getting there too. When I'm busy all day I know I got alot of reading to do for the night. Free entertainment and 0$ subscription fees


----------



## James Miller

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> Thanks!
> 
> i got one of them husky helmets that has ear muffs and a face shield. I like it. I dont have any saw chaps though, i dont know that i could stand to wear them for very long. Dont they make pants that are designed to stop a saw?


I never wore chaps till this year. Wife bought me a pair for christmas because I cut by myself 90% of the time and I'm far enough away I won't get help I can't administer my self in the event of a serious injury. They seemed a little clunky at first but I don't really notice now. I'm 37 and haven't worn ear protection for anything. Guns,saws,work and I can show you the graphs from my yearly hearing tests to show the damage. I ware plugs most of the time now but the damage is done.


----------



## Brufab

I nicked my jeans a few years ago then I bought some chaps on the way home. Forester brand from menards there bib overall type.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Got dads diesel wheelbarrow started up. Row and a half left to refill his shed for next year. Sassafras blew down at my house for the camp fire


----------



## H-Ranch

psuiewalsh said:


> diesel wheelbarrow


LOL!


----------



## Be Stihl

Found some red maple that had limbs coming off it that loggers left behind. Also found some other variety of maple (sugar or silver) that is very dense with a tight bark on it. They were split and went into the pile for 2023. 
No round left behind, if you spot it you know what I mean. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).
> 
> Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.
> 
> Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)
> View attachment 974703
> 
> 
> New Kuuma stove
> View attachment 974704


Welcome back sir!!


----------



## ihookem

As for pine, if its dry it is not bad. As for popplar, I have a hybrid popplar I planted that grows about 6' per yr. for about 10 yrs. I planted cuttings for 10 cents each. Most are dead and I burn them, only cause they are 50 yds from my outdoor boiler. it burns clean , and a little better than rolled up cardboard. However, you can cut it down when the tree is live and is half rotten before it hits the ground. Snicker. As for burning your house down. I mentioned I have the boiler outside now. For good reason. I had an indoor fireplace . It was great , till it wasn't burned half the house down. Yep, 12;56 AM Dec. 25 , 2008. The house was 3 yrs. 11 months and 3 days old. A brand new 3 bedroom ranch was so smoked out we tore it down. It was not pine, or spruce. It was actually a short in the very cheap 20ga.? wire going to the worn out fans that likely over heated and cause the fire. In Wisconsin, OSB passes code for fire stop. It didnt stop anything though. We rebuilt and the new (now 13 yrs old ) outdoor wood boiler is 120 ft from the house, an EKO 25. This is what our house looked like on Christmas day . The house was payed off for 13 days. A firefighter I knew stopped by when it happened . When he saw the house, he was surprised and said when they are this bad, most people dont get out alive. We were all fine. The last pic is what the house looked like . The first pic is what it looked like after the fire. You might notice the firebox in the first pic is in the middle of the room. The 3rd pic is where my wife and I were sleeping. You can kind of see the bed in the pic.


----------



## Philbert

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> Dont they make pants that are designed to stop a saw?



Chainsaw protective pants are more common in Europe, and by climbers, who don’t want straps to snag, or get tangled in branches. They tend to be lighter than a combination of pants and chaps. 

Advantages of chaps include lower cost; easy to share with others; you can take them off during breaks, etc. 

Lots of arborist supply vendors sell chainsaw protective pants. If you want a really lightweight, cool pair, that still provide high end protection, it will cost a bit more. The Clogger ‘Zeros’ would be worth a look. 






Clogger Zero Pants


'Zero chainsaw pants' sounds like guys out cutting in their shorts and flip-flops (something we have all seen). For Clogger, it implies pants that are so light, cool, and flexible, that they almost feel weightless, especially when compared to some other protective products I am normally a...




www.arboristsite.com





Note that neither chaps or pants will provide any protection against the screw on your ‘Bark Buster’. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> You guys ever use them bark buster log splitters? Kinda scary when they are cranked up but they work good.



CPSC warning on Bark Buster type screw splitters:




__





Stop Using "Bark Buster" Auger Type Log Splitters Safety Commission Warns Consumers







www.cpsc.gov





Philbert


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> I live south of you near Boulder CO, so we burn *mucho pine *around here.


Must be the "southern" variety .
We have the gofer pine here .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> CPSC warning on Bark Buster type screw splitters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Using "Bark Buster" Auger Type Log Splitters Safety Commission Warns Consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cpsc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


That's ironic.
"The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) said there have been at least four serious injuries and one death to users of these log splitters. The injuries involved the loss of arms, legs or fingers. The CPSC originally learned of this unsafe product from a consumer complaint. "
Yet they still allow the sale of "vaccines" that have killed many more and injured way more.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Chainsaw protective pants are more common in Europe, and by climbers, who don’t want straps to snag, or get tangled in branches. They tend to be lighter than a combination of pants and chaps.
> 
> Advantages of chaps include lower cost; easy to share with others; you can take them off during breaks, etc.
> 
> Lots of arborist supply vendors sell chainsaw protective pants. If you want a really lightweight, cool pair, that still provide high end protection, it will cost a bit more. The Clogger ‘Zeros’ would be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clogger Zero Pants
> 
> 
> 'Zero chainsaw pants' sounds like guys out cutting in their shorts and flip-flops (something we have all seen). For Clogger, it implies pants that are so light, cool, and flexible, that they almost feel weightless, especially when compared to some other protective products I am normally a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that neither chaps or pants will provide any protection against the screw on your ‘Bark Buster’.
> 
> Philbert


I like the chainsaw pants when I'm going to be cutting all day. I have two pairs, one insulated and one non-insulated, both Husqvarna brand. 

I've not shared my chaps yet lol. They are nice to pull up to a site, put them on and cut for a short bit, then take them off.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> I've not shared my chaps yet lol.


Some volunteer groups share equipment and PPE. Some non-arborist companies have a single chainsaw for occasional use, and one set of PPE. I also have an extra set of chaps, etc. , for helpers who don’t have them. Much harder to do these things with pants. 

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

alanbaker said:


> The buds on the maple start swelling, you can taste "buddy" the syrup. Once the moths start showing up in the buckets, sap is yellow or ice on the pond is gone, the season is about done. Can still make "road tar", some folks like it very dark. . . All in the eyes of beholder.


Thanks! I'll watch for these things. Our weather hasn't been good for flow recently. Highs in the mid 40s and lows in the mid 30s and it doesn't look like it will drop below freezing in the next week.


chipper1 said:


> Have you ran those before, great chain, very hard like the stihl chains. They cut just as fast as the stihl rs, and are much smoother. Getting them filed as they come out of the box is a bit of a trick though, but filing them as you normally would they still cut great.


Yeah, I have a few of them. They're really good chains. Smooth and fast out of the box and hold an edge well. I just file them like any other chain.


LondonNeil said:


> When I bought my 365 I bought a couple of the effect same chain. They cost a bit more then that, but much less then Stihl so I was happy.... Until ....a few months later my local dealer has an offer on TV the husqvarna equivalent at about 1/2 that price. . I bought 3 more even though I only run the big saw a couple of times a year!


It's good to have extra chains. I find excuses to run the big saws when I can. I've heard good things about the 365. Husqvarna saws are not well represented locally. It's either Stihl or Echo.


----------



## Lee192233

I was at a marriage retreat for 2 days. Three pages of new posts to get through, whew.


svk said:


> Hey all. I’m still alive. I see I missed 22 or so pages which is way too much reading to do. Had a busy week which included my sons birthday, taught a cooking class, watched two evenings of playoff basketball, and many other things. Oh and I’ve finally got a girlfriend and she’s a keeper (fingers crossed).
> 
> Picked up a new wood burning sauna stove too. I’m doing a little refurb on my sauna and am installing a wood stove next to the electric one. More photos to come on that project.
> 
> Birthday dinner (plus homemade apple pie)
> View attachment 974703
> 
> 
> New Kuuma stove
> View attachment 974704


Welcome back Steve. Figured there may be a new lady in your life due to your radio silence. Congrats!


TheRockyMoutainKIng said:


> First post
> Im 15, started selling firewood last summer, as my family owns a good chunk of property in the uinta mountains of utah that we run our cows on. Tons of beetle-kill lodgepole that makes great firewood. Its really bad how many dead trees are up there. I think im doing the little trees a favor by falling all the larger dead ones. We took our tractor and flatbed with sides on it, hauled it out in logs (we could get almost 5 chords at a time like this) took it home and i would go out and buck it whenever i got a chance. Sold almost 22 chords of wood and made enough to buy a set of tires for my truck and a new saw (Ms400c, really like it, was using grandpas ms460 before) planning on doing it again this summer. I really enjoy it and it sells way to well to not do it again.View attachment 974757
> ignore my brother stading inside that bark-buster. It wasnt running, i think. View attachment 974755
> View attachment 974754
> View attachment 974756


Welcome to the scrounging thread and AS. You'll learn many new and helpful things here. Congrats on the firewood business. My oldest son wants to sell firewood this summer. Hopefully he can make a couple bucks.


----------



## dancan

Chainsaw pants is all I use, I have 4 pair .
Some are better than others for comfort .
For the money I'm happy with these 








FUNCTION Universal Pants -


The next generation of STIHL safety apparel is here. The FUNCTION Universal Safety Pants are constructed with 9 layers of the cut-protective fibre ‘Avertic’ which is lighter than Kevlar thus reducing wearer fatigue. Cut protection certified to EN 381-5, class 1 standard, equivalent to 3,900...




en.stihl.ca




These may fit a little nicer but the inner lining leaves you with a constant sweaty/clammy feeling 








Functional Chainsaw Pant


Husqvarna protective pants have been designed to accommodate all customer needs including weight, temperature, fit, convenience and most importantly safety




www.husqvarna.com




Yes , I have read 20 pages back.
I hope Cowboy Sr. makes a speedy recovery !
Hemlock is very rot resistant , good for ground contact .
I may buy another Montana van if it's as good as claimed lol


----------



## JRM

I got another 2 free loads of wood from my new found honey hole. This from a tree business in a decent sized city about an 1:15 south of me. He is happy to get rid of it and refused payment, but I felt so guilty I snuck 2 cases of beer in his shop while he was loading me. When he saw that it made his morning. There's more than one form of payment 

A pretty good variety of maple, oak, black locust, and ash. He snuck in another tulip as well (thanks to Brufab for helping ID)


----------



## Brufab

JRM said:


> I got another 2 free loads of wood from my new found honey hole. This from a tree business in a decent sized city about an 1:15 south of me. He is happy to get rid of it and refused payment, but I felt so guilty I snuck 2 cases of beer in his shop while he was loading me. When he saw that it made his morning. There's more than one form of payment
> 
> A pretty good variety of maple, oak, black locust, and ash. He snuck in another tulip as well (thanks to Brufab for helping ID)
> 
> View attachment 974918
> View attachment 974919
> View attachment 974920


That's alot of  wow!


----------



## JRM

It sure is. 2 trips down there with my dump trailer and my friends 16 ft utility trailer has secured more than a season's worth of firewood for me. Being out in the woods is one of my favorite parts about cutting wood....But The time savings of this vs harvesting out of the woods is massive.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Chainsaw pants is all I use, I have 4 pair .
> Some are better than others for comfort .
> For the money I'm happy with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNCTION Universal Pants -
> 
> 
> The next generation of STIHL safety apparel is here. The FUNCTION Universal Safety Pants are constructed with 9 layers of the cut-protective fibre ‘Avertic’ which is lighter than Kevlar thus reducing wearer fatigue. Cut protection certified to EN 381-5, class 1 standard, equivalent to 3,900...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.stihl.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These may fit a little nicer but the inner lining leaves you with a constant sweaty/clammy feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional Chainsaw Pant
> 
> 
> Husqvarna protective pants have been designed to accommodate all customer needs including weight, temperature, fit, convenience and most importantly safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.husqvarna.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I have read 20 pages back.
> I hope Cowboy Sr. makes a speedy recovery !
> Hemlock is very rot resistant , good for ground contact .
> I may buy another Montana van if it's as good as claimed lol


I have the earlier version of the husky pants. What I don't like about them is they feel as though you are wearing cheap fitting snow pants, but they can be way more comfortable than jeans and chaps in the summer and they don't get snagged as bad as chaps.


Philbert said:


> Some volunteer groups share equipment and PPE. Some non-arborist companies have a single chainsaw for occasional use, and one set of PPE. I also have an extra set of chaps, etc. , for helpers who don’t have them. Much harder to do these things with pants.
> 
> Philbert


That makes sense, I hadn't thought about that, not that I want to wear someone else's sweaty garb though I do understand lol.
Did I tell you that a friend of ours if the guy who does all the FEMA organization for tree work here in michigan. I guess they mainly use one group of volunteers who are primarily retirees. I dropped a large poplar at his place that had blown over in a windstorm, it was quite the mess, can't imagine dealing with hundreds of the same type of trees . Obviously you take them one at a time(when they aren't inter-tangled), but storm damage sure can be dangerous.


----------



## chipper1

JRM said:


> It sure is. 2 trips down there with my dump trailer and my friends 16 ft utility trailer has secured more than a season's worth of firewood for me. Being out in the woods is one of my favorite parts about cutting wood....But The time savings of this vs harvesting out of the woods is massive.


That does make it a bit easier, and normally safer than being in the woods.
Nice score.
What part of ohio, we had some light snow here late last night, but nothing on the ground this morning.


----------



## Lionsfan

Philbert said:


> Chainsaw protective pants are more common in Europe, and by climbers, who don’t want straps to snag, or get tangled in branches. They tend to be lighter than a combination of pants and chaps.
> 
> Advantages of chaps include lower cost; easy to share with others; you can take them off during breaks, etc.
> 
> Lots of arborist supply vendors sell chainsaw protective pants. If you want a really lightweight, cool pair, that still provide high end protection, it will cost a bit more. The Clogger ‘Zeros’ would be worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clogger Zero Pants
> 
> 
> 'Zero chainsaw pants' sounds like guys out cutting in their shorts and flip-flops (something we have all seen). For Clogger, it implies pants that are so light, cool, and flexible, that they almost feel weightless, especially when compared to some other protective products I am normally a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that neither chaps or pants will provide any protection against the screw on your ‘Bark Buster’.
> 
> Philbert


I highly, highly doubt anyone with any kind of hygiene standards whatsoever wants to wear my chaps!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I highly, highly doubt anyone with any kind of hygiene standards whatsoever wants to wear my chaps!


Mine are pretty nasty too, they surely aren't the bright stihl orange anymore lol.


----------



## JRM

chipper1 said:


> That does make it a bit easier, and normally safer than being in the woods.
> Nice score.
> What part of ohio, we had some light snow here late last night, but nothing on the ground this morning.


Ashtabula County, north eastern most county in the state. Lake Erie to the north, PA to the east. I live right in the snow belt - Lake Effect carries off of Erie and dumps right on my door step.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sure are a lot of swell pix... forests, trees, logs, etc. sometimes i wonder how they can so easily show up here.....


----------



## H-Ranch

Had to settle for splitting and hauling this morning as I was out of gas! Wife was going for groceries so I sent her with 5 gallon can (slowly convincing her on the benefits of combining trips...) Now I am back in business. Well, maybe after some lunch.


----------



## James Miller

wonder what's going on here.


----------



## djg james

James Miller said:


> wonder what's going on here.View attachment 974987


W. Oak? Firewood or lumber?


----------



## chipper1

JRM said:


> Ashtabula County, north eastern most county in the state. Lake Erie to the north, PA to the east. I live right in the snow belt - Lake Effect carries off of Erie and dumps right on my door step.


I know that area, just bought my little kubota b2620 about 45 south of there last summer, and a tilt trailer a little over an hr east of there.
We get a good amount of lake effect here in west Michigan, most people have no idea, you have it way worse than we do there though.
The wife and kids are in the NW corner right now visiting grandma, they should be leaving anytime now for home .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> W. Oak? Firewood or lumber?


Punky ash .


----------



## MustangMike

I have chaps but can't stand them because I'm always climbing over stuff. Got paints through Bailey's Chainsaw.

They cost a lot more ... but I wear them ... so I guess they are worth it.

Started wearing them after I tore a little hole in my canvas paints, luckily just scratched the leg, but I figured I may not be so lucky the next time.

Been using saws for over 40 years and it was the first time I did that ... and hopefully the last time!


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974986
> wonder what's going on here.View attachment 974987


Looks like Steve was working with you, isn't that his tape measure


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I have chaps but can't stand them because I'm always climbing over stuff. Got paints through Bailey's Chainsaw.
> 
> They cost a lot more ... but I wear them ... so I guess they are worth it.
> 
> Started wearing them after I tore a little hole in my canvas paints, luckily just scratched the leg, but I figured I may not be so lucky the next time.
> 
> Been using saws for over 40 years and it was the first time I did that ... and hopefully the last time!


How did you do that Mike. 
I set my saw on my chaps one time with my leg up on a log, I didn't set the brake and it was barely spinning and it picked a bit of fiber out of my chaps. I think I posted a picture of it here, it was 3 or 4 yrs ago in the spring iirc, cutting at a buddies property for the veiw, it turned out nice anyway.


----------



## JRM

chipper1 said:


> I know that area, just bought my little kubota b2360 about 45 south of there last summer, and a tilt trailer a little over an hr east of there.
> We get a good amount of lake effect here in west Michigan, most people have no idea, you have it way worse than we do there though.
> The wife and kids are in the NW corner right now visiting grandma, they should be leaving anytime now for home .



Kubota dealer? Was it Bortnick's by chance?


----------



## chipper1

JRM said:


> Kubota dealer? Was it Bortnick's by chance?


Nope, private owner.
Beautiful garage kept and waxed ride, I'm working on getting it into more worked condition though lol.


----------



## Brufab

James Miller said:


> View attachment 974986
> wonder what's going on here.View attachment 974987


Those don't look like 16" but I don't see a blue tractor either....


----------



## James Miller

djg james said:


> W. Oak? Firewood or lumber?





chipper1 said:


> Punky ash .


Poplar blow down. Making 8' 8x8 cants with jason.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> Poplar blow down. Making 8' 8x8 cants with jason.


Tell mr wolverine I said hi.
Nice working with another member. 
Are the cants for a gtg.


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> Tell mr wolverine I said hi.
> Nice working with another member.
> Are the cants for a gtg.


Could be.


----------



## Philbert

JRM said:


> I got another 2 free loads of wood from my new found honey hole. This from a tree business in a decent sized city about an 1:15 south of me. He is happy to get rid of it and refused payment, but I felt so guilty I snuck 2 cases of beer in his shop while he was loading me. When he saw that it made his morning. There's more than one form of payment



I love it when folks actually post about scrounging firewood in this thread! Thanks!



chipper1 said:


> I have the earlier version of the husky pants. What I don't like about them is they feel as though you are wearing cheap fitting snow pants, but they can be way more comfortable than jeans and chaps in the summer and they don't get snagged as bad as chaps.


I did not like those either, which 'soured me' on the general idea of chainsaw protective pants for a while. Fit is also more important that with chaps. The opportunity to try the Cloggers changed that. There are other 'upscale' brands as well: no substitute for seeing them in person and trying them on.



chipper1 said:


> That makes sense, I hadn't thought about that, not that I want to wear someone else's sweaty garb though I do understand lol.





Lionsfan said:


> I highly, highly doubt anyone with any kind of hygiene standards whatsoever wants to wear my chaps!



This raises an important issue with any shared PPE. Gloves and safety glasses are inexpensive and should be 'personal' (individual). Some things, like helmets, face shields, and respirator face pieces, can be sanitized between users, by using commercially available chemicals sold by the PPE manufacturers, such as wipes or dips (https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media...nt-ppe-tips-for-non-healthcare-workplaces.pdf).

Most clothing can be laundered. ***But chaps are a special issue due to the protective materials used *** _Most_ chaps sold in the USA will say '_hand wash and line dry only_', which is time consuming and difficult to do effectively. STIHL chaps sold in the USA (_NOT_ Canada!) will say '_machine wash and dr_y' - do NOT use bleach (!), which makes them a good choice for shared PPE by groups or businesses. The Clogger guys told me that most of their stuff can be machine washed and line dried. Heat and bleach can damage the various protective fibers used.

I have laundered the chaps for some of my volunteer groups many times, at laundromats, or with home, front-loading washing machines. They come out surprisingly clean, even after sweat, mud, cow pastures, etc. Nice thing to do with your personal gear too, even if it is worn outside of your regular clothing!



chipper1 said:


> Did I tell you that a friend of ours if the guy who does all the FEMA organization for tree work here in michigan. I guess they mainly use one group of volunteers who are primarily retirees. I dropped a large poplar at his place that had blown over in a windstorm, it was quite the mess, can't imagine dealing with hundreds of the same type of trees . Obviously you take them one at a time(when they aren't inter-tangled), but storm damage sure can be dangerous.


Storm clean up has its own sets of issues, as does each type of cutting: logging, arborist work, firewood, etc. I have worked with a number of different volunteer groups, in a variety of states. There are a variety of skill levels among volunteers, and the key safety thing is matching skill levels to the tasks at hand, even if that means walking away and leaving it for someone else.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Got more bucked and split today. There are a good number of logs left that I may want to get milled if I can arrange that before I go all firewood crazy on them. 





Just missed a couple nails here. Actually not sure, that may have been a tree service cut, so THEY may have just missed them.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Brother got two trailer loads today. I cut , he carried. More for the shed too.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> That's ironic.
> "The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) said there have been at least four serious injuries and one death to users of these log splitters. The injuries involved the loss of arms, legs or fingers. The CPSC originally learned of this unsafe product from a consumer complaint. "
> Yet they still allow the sale of "vaccines" that have killed many more and injured way more.


Give it a rest Brett.


----------



## LondonNeil

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> It only sat there for its first day in my ownership lol. 2-in-1 is the best thing since sliced bread. Noone around here wants anything besides lodgepole, and i dont burn wood, we have a pellet stove. Ironic.


The 2in1 doesn't work with skip. You probably know that,.... Unlike Wranglerstar. 


dancan said:


> Chainsaw pants is all I use, I have 4 pair .
> Some are better than others for comfort .
> For the money I'm happy with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNCTION Universal Pants -
> 
> 
> The next generation of STIHL safety apparel is here. The FUNCTION Universal Safety Pants are constructed with 9 layers of the cut-protective fibre ‘Avertic’ which is lighter than Kevlar thus reducing wearer fatigue. Cut protection certified to EN 381-5, class 1 standard, equivalent to 3,900...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.stihl.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These may fit a little nicer but the inner lining leaves you with a constant sweaty/clammy feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional Chainsaw Pant
> 
> 
> Husqvarna protective pants have been designed to accommodate all customer needs including weight, temperature, fit, convenience and most importantly safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.husqvarna.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I have read 20 pages back.
> I hope Cowboy Sr. makes a speedy recovery !
> Hemlock is very rot resistant , good for ground contact .
> I may buy another Montana van if it's as good as claimed lol


The Stihl trousers you linked are class 1 rated (will stop a chain running at 20 m/s).: I think the husky ones are the same as mine, which are class of 2 rated, will stop as chain running at 24 m/s. I imagine a ms400 has a fairly high chain speed, even with a25" bar. I'd want class 2. You can get class 3 (28 m/s) but they cost a lot more and will find them warmer I guess.
Boots, wear decent protective boots. Use of safety glasses, they are cheap, to eyes aren't. I never used then to cut and relied upon the face shield on my helmet then I got educated by the gents here. Face shields protect faces, not eyes.

I'm very impressed by such and industrious young man as the king, very impressed!


----------



## H-Ranch

And that's a wrap:


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> The Stihl trousers you linked are class 1 rated (will stop a chain running at 20 m/s).: . . .


In the US, the rating is ‘pass or fail’. We don’t have the same class ratings that the EU (and maybe Canadian?) standards have. Some manufacturers will describe theirs as ‘6-layer’ or ‘9-layer’ but not by chain speed. And I don’t know if chain speed is as important as torque (e.g. a 40cc saw vs a 70cc saw running at the same ‘speed’). 

The Clogger guys discuss some of the differences between chaps standards on their website, in one of their ‘white papers’. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> In the US, the rating is ‘pass or fail’. We don’t have the same class ratings that the EU (and maybe Canadian?) standards have. Some manufacturers will describe theirs as ‘6-layer’ or ‘9-layer’ but not by chain speed. And I don’t know if chain speed is as important as torque (e.g. a 40cc saw vs a 70cc saw running at the same ‘speed’).


I believe in other countries climbers are also required to wear them, but not here iirc. 
Isn't that also a problem with the battery/ electric saws.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Isn't that also a problem with the battery/ electric saws.


No. 

Chaps are not ‘rated’ for battery or electric chainsaws because the test requires a gasoline powered saw. But root around YouTube and look at all the ‘tests’ of battery chainsaws and chaps. 

Rumors are funny: the guys who assume that battery powered saws won’t cut through warm butter are certain that they will tear through chaps designed to stop a 60cc saw!


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> No.
> 
> Chaps are not ‘rated’ for battery or electric chainsaws because the test requires a gasoline powered saw. But root around YouTube and look at all the ‘tests’ of battery chainsaws and chaps.
> 
> Rumors are funny: the guys who assume that battery powered saws won’t cut through warm butter are certain that they will tear through chaps designed to stop a 60cc saw!


I had no idea, I do know most battery/electric tools have gobs of torque, but at a lower rpm many times. I've never seen those videos, but yesterday I saw one where a guy was running a 60cc or larger(I'd guess) stihl and cut into his chaps and stalled it out. Then he took the chaps off or pulled them down, he had shorts on, only cut him a little  . All for science and stuff lol.
Well at least I didn't believe they wouldn't cut thru warm butter lol.
One day I'll own one, just not today, well most likely, but the night is young . I almost bought one about a month ago, but it was one of the smaller rear handled stihls, I'd want one of the larger rear or top handles. I can see a few nice advantages of having one, but most those advantages aren't the best for me. If dewalt made a good one I might go for that since I already have their tools, but it's a big jump for me with the gas saws I already have.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Philbert said:


> CPSC warning on Bark Buster type screw splitters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Using "Bark Buster" Auger Type Log Splitters Safety Commission Warns Consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cpsc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Yeah i saw that. Just gotta be careful and make sure that bar aint bent.


LondonNeil said:


> The 2in1 doesn't work with skip. You probably know that,.... Unlike Wranglerstar.
> 
> The Stihl trousers you linked are class 1 rated (will stop a chain running at 20 m/s).: I think the husky ones are the same as mine, which are class of 2 rated, will stop as chain running at 24 m/s. I imagine a ms400 has a fairly high chain speed, even with a25" bar. I'd want class 2. You can get class 3 (28 m/s) but they cost a lot more and will find them warmer I guess.
> Boots, wear decent protective boots. Use of safety glasses, they are cheap, to eyes aren't. I never used then to cut and relied upon the face shield on my helmet then I got educated by the gents here. Face shields protect faces, not eyes.
> 
> I'm very impressed by such and industrious young man as the king, very impressed!


Thanks man! And yeah the 2 in 1 isint the best for skip, just gotta watch you dont get the rakers to low with it.
im going to have to order some fallers pants. Ill see what i can afford in that department.
I dont know what the general air around barkboxes are around here, but i ordered one and a set of wcs 3 point dogs (mostly to run a roller-catcher) i did make a muffler cover for that 400 that copied the design of the barkbox, and i noticed that the saw pulled much harder in the cut. I think ill like it.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

chipper1 said:


> I had no idea, I do know most battery/electric tools have gobs of torque, but at a lower rpm many times. I've never seen those videos, but yesterday I saw one where a guy was running a 60cc or larger(I'd guess) stihl and cut into his chaps and stalled it out. Then he took the chaps off or pulled them down, he had shorts on, only cut him a little  . All for science and stuff lol.
> Well at least I didn't believe they wouldn't cut thru warm butter lol.
> One day I'll own one, just not today, well most likely, but the night is young . I almost bought one about a month ago, but it was one of the smaller rear handled stihls, I'd want one of the larger rear or top handles. I can see a few nice advantages of having one, but most those advantages aren't the best for me. If dewalt made a good one I might go for that since I already have their tools, but it's a big jump for me with the gas saws I already have.


My grandpa bought one of the “big” dewalt ones with the 16” bar. I dont really think its any faster or lighter than our husky 445. Of course that saw is really fast for what it is.


----------



## svk

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> You guys ever use them bark buster log splitters? Kinda scary when they are cranked up but they work good.


We had one and used it for years till the chain snapped. It worked pretty good as long as you didn’t put too short of a piece of wood in it.

My late neighbor was a dealer for them.


----------



## chipper1

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> My grandpa bought one of the “big” dewalt ones with the 16” bar. I dont really think its any faster or lighter than our husky 445. Of course that saw is really fast for what it is.


I've been tempted many times, but each time I read the reviews on the dewalt versions it seems they are still working thru problems. 
I have a hard time believing it would be faster than a 45cc saw, maybe a 35 or 40 though. 
Is his the 60volt saw. My 60 volt hammer drill is a beast, you can run some large legs in and slow right down and feather the last couple turns and it just keeps going, you have to hold the battery with your spare hand to keep the drill from spinning.


----------



## H-Ranch

My morning walk to the OWB:


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> My morning walk to the OWB:
> View attachment 975198


Breakfast is served!!!


----------



## Philbert

Lots of threads on the battery saws. My opinion is that the battery is half the saw. If you are already invested in a specific platform (DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, etc.), and are looking for occasional chainsaw use, that is a good place to start. 

If your main focus is saw performance, it is worth considering having a separate battery platform for your O*P*E (pole saw, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, leaf blower, lawn mower, etc.). 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> CPSC warning on Bark Buster type screw splitters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Using "Bark Buster" Auger Type Log Splitters Safety Commission Warns Consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cpsc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


So I’m not disagreeing that these are dangerous… But I’m curious as to the injury rate compared to a hydraulic splitter?


----------



## old CB

svk said:


> So I’m not disagreeing that these are dangerous… But I’m curious as to the injury rate compared to a hydraulic splitter?


To compare injury rate between the two types is probably difficult because there are countless hydraulic splitters out there, but only a limited number of the augur type.

Just looking at the augur splitter makes me uneasy. A neighbor (before my time) up the road here managed to injure his shoulder something frightful with one of those. He packed his shoulder injury with snow, which probably saved him from dying, according to the account I heard.


----------



## JRM

svk said:


> So I’m not disagreeing that these are dangerous… But I’m curious as to the injury rate compared to a hydraulic splitter?


The difference is the potential for injury, not the amount of injuries. There is no dead man or momentary switch to stop it in the event of entanglement. 
If one gets pinched With a hydraulic splitter they at least have the option of stopping the maiming whereas you get caught in that screw your along for the ride until it decides to spit you out.
There are many differences but it's almost like getting caught in a pto. Everyone knows the hazards yet injuries still happen....
I can't tell you how many guards I've seen removed because "they were in the way"


----------



## old CB

JRM said:


> There are many differences but it's almost like getting caught in a pto. Everyone knows the hazards yet injuries still happen....
> I can't tell you how many guards I've seen removed because "they were in the way"


I think that's why the augur splitters give me the heebie-jeebies. Years of operating combines, with their numerous whipping chains, sprockets, belts, etc., and balers, etc. with pto shafts--all it takes is a moment of inattention to get a sleeve caught or some such. The casualty list/rate is beyond comprehension.

We knew a woman (a WWII bride from Britain) whose husband, Woodrow, didn't come in for dinner one day. She found his grisly remains tangled in the combine out in the field.

When doing combine repairs (I was the mechanic in our operation), my father-in-law would be in such a hurry to get back to work that he'd get pissed at me for "wasting time" to replace shields. My reply was always "there's a reason that shield is there."


----------



## JRM

I also know of a handful of PTO incidents in my lifetime. All were life long farmers. One bad judgement or one innatentive second is all it takes....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> W. Oak? Firewood or lumber?


i thot boat mast maybe, til i saw the 2nd pix....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I have chaps but can't stand them because I'm always climbing over stuff. Got paints through Bailey's Chainsaw.
> 
> They cost a lot more ... but I wear them ... so I guess they are worth it.
> 
> Started wearing them after I tore a little hole in my canvas paints, luckily just scratched the leg, but I figured I may not be so lucky the next time.
> 
> Been using saws for over 40 years and it was the first time I did that ... and hopefully the last time!


chain saw chains: sharper the better! but not for all limbs....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looks like Steve was working with you, isn't that his tape measure


that chipper! he don't miss much....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> How did you do that Mike.
> I set my saw on my chaps one time with my leg up on a log, I didn't set the brake and it was barely spinning and it picked a bit of fiber out of my chaps. I think I posted a picture of it here, it was 3 or 4 yrs ago in the spring iirc, cutting at a buddies property for the veiw, it turned out nice anyway.


better than the 'bit of fiber' that this guy's chain picked up....

[X]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nope, private owner.
> Beautiful garage kept and waxed ride, I'm working on getting it into more worked condition though lol.


sounds bit like my NH... seller built spl shop to keep it in, had 75 hrs TT on it, had changed the oil twice since new... and had never pulled a shredder!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I love it when folks actually post about scrounging firewood in this thread! Thanks!
> 
> 
> I did not like those either, which 'soured me' on the general idea of chainsaw protective pants for a while. Fit is also more important that with chaps. The opportunity to try the Cloggers changed that. There are other 'upscale' brands as well: no substitute for seeing them in person and trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This raises an important issue with any shared PPE. Gloves and safety glasses are inexpensive and should be 'personal' (individual). Some things, like helmets, face shields, and respirator face pieces, can be sanitized between users, by using commercially available chemicals sold by the PPE manufacturers, such as wipes or dips (https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media...nt-ppe-tips-for-non-healthcare-workplaces.pdf).
> 
> Most clothing can be laundered. ***But chaps are a special issue due to the protective materials used *** _Most_ chaps sold in the USA will say '_hand wash and line dry only_', which is time consuming and difficult to do effectively. STIHL chaps sold in the USA (_NOT_ Canada!) will say '_machine wash and dr_y' - do NOT use bleach (!), which makes them a good choice for shared PPE by groups or businesses. The Clogger guys told me that most of their stuff can be machine washed and line dried. Heat and bleach can damage the various protective fibers used.
> 
> I have laundered the chaps for some of my volunteer groups many times, at laundromats, or with home, front-loading washing machines. They come out surprisingly clean, even after sweat, mud, cow pastures, etc. Nice thing to do with your personal gear too, even if it is worn outside of your regular clothing!
> 
> 
> Storm clean up has its own sets of issues, as does each type of cutting: logging, arborist work, firewood, etc. I have worked with a number of different volunteer groups, in a variety of states. There are a variety of skill levels among volunteers, and the key safety thing is matching skill levels to the tasks at hand, even if that means walking away and leaving it for someone else.
> 
> Philbert


me, too! however, some deviation seems inevitable:

1)_ I love it when folks actually post about scrounging firewood in this thread! Thanks!_

foller'd by:

_2) Most clothing can be laundered. - I have laundered the chaps for some of my volunteer groups many times, at laundromats, or with home, front-loading washing machines. They come out surprisingly clean, even after sweat, mud, cow pastures, etc. Nice thing to do with your personal gear too, even if it is worn outside of your regular clothing!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Got more bucked and split today. There are a good number of logs left that I may want to get milled if I can arrange that before I go all firewood crazy on them.
> View attachment 975074
> View attachment 975075
> View attachment 975076
> View attachment 975078
> 
> Just missed a couple nails here. Actually not sure, that may have been a tree service cut, so THEY may have just missed them.
> View attachment 975077


good to see u missed the nails. i din't the other day....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> I also know of a handful of PTO incidents in my lifetime. All were life long farmers. One bad judgement or one innatentive second is all it takes....


i personally know a couple farmers who thru the years of use, got comfortable with no brake set! lucky they can still drive one, albiet both walk with a limp now! _uh-huh! _

then there was the time, made the front page local paper... dad n son, nice spring day out farming... shredding... one seat tractor... but the dad made an exception for his son to ride, too... after all, it was a nice day! warm n sunny

the story did not have a happy ending! but it did have an ending! 

i never get off my tractors w/o brakes set to ON!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

psuiewalsh said:


> Brother got two trailer loads today. I cut , he carried. More for the shed too.View attachment 975085


wish my 2 cord pile was like your last pix! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Give it a rest Brett.


don't fret it, chipper -- he prob posted it after a few rounds down at the local Local.... lol

' one for that chipper, but first....  !'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> The 2in1 doesn't work with skip. You probably know that,.... Unlike Wranglerstar.
> 
> The Stihl trousers you linked are class 1 rated (will stop a chain running at 20 m/s).: I think the husky ones are the same as mine, which are class of 2 rated, will stop as chain running at 24 m/s. I imagine a ms400 has a fairly high chain speed, even with a25" bar. I'd want class 2. You can get class 3 (28 m/s) but they cost a lot more and will find them warmer I guess.
> Boots, wear decent protective boots. Use of safety glasses, they are cheap, to eyes aren't. I never used then to cut and relied upon the face shield on my helmet then I got educated by the gents here. Face shields protect faces, not eyes.
> 
> I'm very impressed by such and industrious young man as the king, very impressed!


hmm, maybe i should stop cutting wood in my shorts...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> In the US, the rating is ‘pass or fail’. We don’t have the same class ratings that the EU (and maybe Canadian?) standards have. Some manufacturers will describe theirs as ‘6-layer’ or ‘9-layer’ but not by chain speed. And I don’t know if chain speed is as important as torque (e.g. a 40cc saw vs a 70cc saw running at the same ‘speed’).
> 
> The Clogger guys discuss some of the differences between chaps standards on their website, in one of their ‘white papers’.
> 
> Philbert


*'whoo-ha-a...!*' 

will dance for firewood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I've been tempted many times, but each time I read the reviews on the dewalt versions it seems they are still working thru problems.
> I have a hard time believing it would be faster than a 45cc saw, maybe a 35 or 40 though.
> Is his the 60volt saw. My 60 volt hammer drill is a beast, you can run some large legs in and slow right down and feather the last couple turns and it just keeps going, you have to hold the battery with your spare hand to keep the drill from spinning.


to me it's like...

water or beer?

water based stain or oil based stain?

mayonnaise or miracle whip?

but, have to admit, i really do like my cordless B&D 3/8ths....


----------



## TRTermite

mountainguyed67 said:


> What‘s a “bolt” in firewood terminology? I haven’t heard of that.


For the record This is on page 3504 and the thread is up to3573. Everybody has been busy here Whilst I was preoccupied with company and an auction (57 th annual Firemens' consignment auction) Now to the bolt Query ,, In the 60s' and early 70s' white oak was bought by the bolt for splitting into barrel staves for whiskey. I was tied to the family sawmill but heard the normal odd conversations from the loggers and others about Bolts, splits and staves. Never actually did the work so conversations have gotten fuzzy.. LOOK SQUIRREL.. 
I am now going to jump forward in time (To page 3573) and see what kind of ripple affect this time delayed reply has caused.


----------



## TRTermite

djg james said:


> I've have Osage Orange from maybe 30 years ago and when I got more this past year (or two ago?) I thought I'd burn a piece every now and then. I put a piece of the new stuff on with over hardwood splits. I thought it would burn fast and hot, but it burns really slow. Which is good. I can put a piece on before I go to bed and still have coals when I get up in the middle of the night. Is this normal (not the bathroom breaks but the slow burn) or is it due to it not being completely dry? It was uncovered.


When the forecast says cold and windy I put a chunk of hedge in. I create a cradle with split wood in the center of the firebox to prevent the hedge/osage orange from getting on the sidewalls and warping the firebox walls. Those big chunks we call "ALL NITERS" as you get older your vocabulary changes definitions. When I was a kid someone had to stoke the stove in the middle of the night When it was cold and windy my Dad would drink a big glass of water before going to bed. You can sleep in a cold room with a few extra blankets and the stove could go out but you will have to get up to get rid of that glass of water. Usually early enough in the nite and the stove hasn't burned down to far that a few chunks and then back to bed.


----------



## old CB

LondonNeil said:


> The 2in1 doesn't work with skip.


Actually, I've used the 2in1 successfully on skip chain. While the forward rail does not have a tooth to ride on, you just hold the tool in proper position, and it does just fine for me.


----------



## TRTermite

old CB said:


> Actually, I've used the 2in1 successfully on skip chain. While the forward rail does not have a tooth to ride on, you just hold the tool in proper position, and it does just fine for me.


I have never used a 2 in 1 but I certainly believe filing a chain gets to be autonomous (Big werd fer me) and Like turpentine/corn cobs and cats arses ,,, Ya know it will work so ya know someone is gonna try it.
{An attempt at humor}


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> How did you do that Mike.


Was really reaching for a limb with the 261, got it, and let off the throttle, but I guess the chain was still moving when it reached my leg. Was late in the day and I was starting to get fatigued. I often rest the powerhead on my leg, but just a bit wrong this time.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

chipper1 said:


> I've been tempted many times, but each time I read the reviews on the dewalt versions it seems they are still working thru problems.
> I have a hard time believing it would be faster than a 45cc saw, maybe a 35 or 40 though.
> Is his the 60volt saw. My 60 volt hammer drill is a beast, you can run some large legs in and slow right down and feather the last couple turns and it just keeps going, you have to hold the battery with your spare hand to keep the drill from spinning.


Yeah, its powerful for what it is. If you replaced the factory picco 325 saftey chain on it with a picco chizel, if it would pull it, it would be nice.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

old CB said:


> I think that's why the augur splitters give me the heebie-jeebies. Years of operating combines, with their numerous whipping chains, sprockets, belts, etc., and balers, etc. with pto shafts--all it takes is a moment of inattention to get a sleeve caught or some such. The casualty list/rate is beyond comprehension.
> 
> We knew a woman (a WWII bride from Britain) whose husband, Woodrow, didn't come in for dinner one day. She found his grisly remains tangled in the combine out in the field.
> 
> When doing combine repairs (I was the mechanic in our operation), my father-in-law would be in such a hurry to get back to work that he'd get pissed at me for "wasting time" to replace shields. My reply was always "there's a reason that shield is there."


Ive had it catch my arm before, but the firewood block just smashed my arm, just bruised me. Theres a bar that you rest the block on, and if its straight and you keep your fingers out of the way your ok. Common sense.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

JRM said:


> I also know of a handful of PTO incidents in my lifetime. All were life long farmers. One bad judgement or one innatentive second is all it takes....


All of the gaurds on our baler and mower are still in place. Grandpa wouldn’t have it any other way, even though he was the same guy that used to take chainbreaks off of old pioneers because “they were in the way”


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> So I’m not disagreeing that these are dangerous… But I’m curious as to the injury rate compared to a hydraulic splitter?


I saw a version of a screw type splitter demonstrated at the State Fair many years ago. It was attached to a skid steer, with the operator inside the cab enclosure. They were splitting large diameter rounds with it, but the operator was several feet away, and shielded. 

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has the 60V DeWalt chainsaw and likes it very much.

Seems to work well for occasional use as long as the wood is not too big.


----------



## JRM

Philbert said:


> I saw a version of a screw type splitter demonstrated at the State Fair many years ago. It was attached to a skid steer, with the operator inside the cab enclosure. They were splitting large diameter rounds with it, but the operator was several feet away, and shielded.
> 
> Philbert



A friend has one on a mini x. Talk about slick.....use the screw like a finger to stand up several rounds and go to town. 

So easy a caveman could do it


----------



## JustJeff

I like it when people post about scrounging too! [emoji1787]

I've never actually used chaps or pants. I do wear safety boots. I'm pretty deliberate in my movements when using a saw and hold that bugger like it's trying to get away. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Started on another pile of tops today. Oak and hickory. I'll be pulling some of these with the tractor tomorrow cause its safer then just cutting through the pile and having something unload in a way I didn't expect. Been there prefer not to have the cuts and bruises again.


----------



## H-Ranch

Went a little big on this one trying to get the last stick of three small piles:




And the last three loads are one round each:


----------



## timsmcm

James Miller said:


> View attachment 975309
> 
> Started on another pile of tops today. Oak and hickory. I'll be pulling some of these with the tractor tomorrow cause its safer then just cutting through the pile and having something unload in a way I didn't expect. Been there prefer not to have the cuts and bruises again.


Yes_ I know what you mean. I liked to have lost an ear like that. Cut one branch and another one flew up and pulled my ear with it. A bloody mess I tell you. Won't do it again. _


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I've never actually used chaps or pants. I do wear safety boots.


(Trying hard not to picture this. . . )

Philbert


----------



## JRM

H-Ranch said:


> Went a little big on this one trying to get the last stick of three small piles:
> View attachment 975327
> View attachment 975326
> View attachment 975325
> 
> And the last three loads are one round each:
> View attachment 975323
> View attachment 975324
> 
> View attachment 975322


OK, Curiosity is killing the cat! 
Is there a particular reason you split your pieces that small to feed your outdoor wood burner?


----------



## sundance

JRM said:


> OK, Curiosity is killing the cat!
> Is there a particular reason you split your pieces that small to feed your outdoor wood burner?


I've only followed the past maybe 500 pages of this. 
I'm assuming all the wheelbarrow loads are going to feed your OWB? If that's correct, I have no idea what area you're heating but a smaller wheelbarrow load runs my woodstove for a couple days (1200 square feet), not multiple loads every day.


----------



## H-Ranch

JRM said:


> OK, Curiosity is killing the cat!
> Is there a particular reason you split your pieces that small to feed your outdoor wood burner?


Ha! Yeah, I probably have been splitting smaller than necessary. The last couple of years I haven't had as much extra as I would like at the end of the season so next fall I want to be sure it's seasoned. (Not at risk of running out, burning a lot of 2-3 year old oak and locust this year.) It also allows my wife and kids to load the OWB easier if I'm not around for a day or am otherwise incapacitated.

I don't like seeing OWB's with a mountain of fresh rounds piled next to them, knowing that the wood is nowhere near seasoned. I know of guys who burn wet poplar saying that it burns longer. I think that is one reason OWB's are restricted in some townships - they smoke like crazy because of the moisture content of the wood and have gotten a bad reputation. Plus I do like the look of a neat wood stack.


----------



## H-Ranch

sundance said:


> I've only followed the past maybe 500 pages of this.
> I'm assuming all the wheelbarrow loads are going to feed your OWB? If that's correct, I have no idea what area you're heating but a smaller wheelbarrow load runs my woodstove for a couple days (1200 square feet), not multiple loads every day.


Oh geez, no! I'm not burning multiple wheelbarrows per day. These loads are going from my front yard wood processing area to the wood stacks. I have 23 dump trailer loads from a local tree service that I am working my way through - and I still have a LOT of logs. Most loads are stacked, some of the bigger bummer pieces are piled on pallets for overnights, and yes, occasionally a few pieces are burned right away. For example, I have a small stack of dead pine from this year that I use to get the fire going if I let it burn down too far. I should be three years ahead or more when I'm done.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Barkbox and 3 point dogs got here today. As soon as the snow melts let the scrounging begin! Lost the muffler bolts and waiting on the bottom 2 to show up.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice. quite the stove for a sauna!... mine is just 220-v with granite rocks on top...


I have a 220 electric in there now. I’m going to move that further over on the wall and put the wood next to it. Probably use the wood one a lot more as it’s free once installed and holds the heat much longer.


----------



## svk

old CB said:


> Glad to hear it goes well for you, Steve. Was beginning to wonder about your absence here. I kinda think of you as "the mayor" of the scrounging thread. Your absence didn't seem right.


Thank you. I’ll be around more now that it’s almost firewood season…believe it or not I’ve got four saws that have been in the stable for over a year that I haven’t even ran yet including the Zogger XS ported 371, a minty stock 262, a minty 242, plus a new 439. The divorce last spring put everything on hold for a bit. Amazing to think with as much as I normally cut, I need to start worrying about gas going stale in my saws lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's getting into nicer weather here, so I'm not burning as much wood as I did a couple months ago. I need to spend some time splitting all the rounds I have laying around my property. Most of it is pine, but I did do a few oak removals recently...that's the best firewood we can get around here. Some of the oak rounds are so big, I'll have to use the tractor just to get them on the splitter.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Sounds like you need one of them splitters that buckin’ has sierra. And i dont mean an axe.


Sierra_rider said:


> It's getting into nicer weather here, so I'm not burning as much wood as I did a couple months ago. I need to spend some time splitting all the rounds I have laying around my property. Most of it is pine, but I did do a few oak removals recently...that's the best firewood we can get around here. Some of the oak rounds are so big, I'll have to use the tractor just to get them on the splitter.


----------



## Sierra_rider

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Barkbox and 3 point dogs got here today. As soon as the snow melts let the scrounging begin! Lost the muffler bolts and waiting on the bottom 2 to show up.


Lookin' good. I was pushing for a new 400 for my real job...just found out that I'm slated to get it, I just gotta give back one of our work saws...I hate the 441's with a passion, so I think one of the old 441s will turn into a new shiny 400 lol. IDK if that will include the wrap kit, but I have a budget for that...it will get it regardless, probably some real falling dogs and a barf box(unless I feel like making my own for the work saw.)


----------



## Sierra_rider

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Sounds like you need one of them splitters that buckin’ has sierra. And i dont mean an axe.


I don't really follow his channel, so what's his splitter? I have a log splitter, I just hate splitting wood?


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't really follow his channel, so what's his splitter? I have a log splitter, I just hate splitting wood?


Its got a shelf you slide the blocks onto looks like, then it lifts it up ontto the splitter.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Sierra_rider said:


> Lookin' good. I was pushing for a new 400 for my real job...just found out that I'm slated to get it, I just gotta give back one of our work saws...I hate the 441's with a passion, so I think one of the old 441s will turn into a new shiny 400 lol. IDK if that will include the wrap kit, but I have a budget for that...it will get it regardless, probably some real falling dogs and a barf box(unless I feel like making my own for the work saw.)


Thanks man! Would they let you run a homemade muffler on a work saw? I thought we decided on TT that the official name for your mufflers were fartboxes?! Lol


----------



## Sierra_rider

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Thanks man! Would they let you run a homemade muffler on a work saw? I thought we decided on TT that the official name for your mufflers were fartboxes?! Lol


Yeah, I can pretty much run whatever I want...nobody is going to stop me at least.

Lol, I forgot about the fartbox name.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Went a little big on this one trying to get the last stick of three small piles:
> View attachment 975327
> View attachment 975326
> View attachment 975325
> 
> And the last three loads are one round each:
> View attachment 975323
> View attachment 975324
> 
> View attachment 975322


I'm speechless....


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> (Trying hard not to picture this. . . )
> 
> Philbert


Hahaha. I never read it back to myself obviously. To clarify, I DO wear pants while cutting wood! I meant chainsaw pants. Lol!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Went a little big on this one trying to get the last stick of three small piles:
> View attachment 975327
> View attachment 975326
> View attachment 975325
> 
> And the last three loads are one round each:
> View attachment 975323
> View attachment 975324
> 
> View attachment 975322


You just had to out do my pic from a while back didn’t ya!!!! Lol 
I guess I should have known better than to try to keep up with the master!!


----------



## djg james

Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:








Manual Tire Changer


Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Any one have this?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Tire Changer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have this?


I have one for ATV tires, it's junk, soft metal and the base isn't big enough to support it. It's currently in the scrap metal pile, I'll find a use for it some day.
Just cut the old tires off and then use a 2x8 to reinstall, I use ether to seat the bead, but...
I was real disappointed with the title of this one.


----------



## chipper1

Need one of these, just don't look at the price, if you have to ask, well.




__





Tuore V | The Leader in Personal Electric Vehicles


Zero Emissions. Zero fuel cost. Limitless applications. Up to five hours of run time or 48 miles traveled. Tuore-V sets the standard for personal electric off road vehicles.




tuore-v.com


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Ice storm en route here. Some areas got a half an inch of ice but I just have a little bit on the ground. It’s supposed to snow all day and into tomorrow. I was supposed to take the woman fishing tomorrow but we may have to postpone that.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I have one for ATV tires, it's junk, soft metal and the base isn't big enough to support it. It's currently in the scrap metal pile, I'll find a use for it some day.
> Just cut the old tires off and then use a 2x8 to reinstall, I use ether to seat the bead, but...
> I was real disappointed with the title of this one.



Didn't know if I'd be stupid trying to put a new tire on a rim without a device. I have 14" car tires on the trailer so they're not that big. And I have cut off a blown tire with an angle grinder and a cut off wheel. So all I'd have to do is put it on.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Tire Changer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have this?


I don’t own one but have helped my father-in-law use one. It will get the job done but it sure takes more effort!!!


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> I don’t own one but have helped my father-in-law use one. It will get the job done but it sure takes more effort!!!


Because it's cheaply made? Or are you talking in general about a manual unit?


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Because it's cheaply made? Or are you talking in general about a manual unit?


I just mean in comparison to a powered changer. It isn’t horrible quality.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Tire Changer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have this?


Never used one. We charge $20 each mounted and balanced for 14 to 17" tires. We just charge time if you don't want them balanced. .3 hours at $85 an hour so about $25 for a pair. Disposal is an extra 3.00 per tire.


----------



## JRM

djg james said:


> Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Tire Changer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have this?



I just use tire spoons and bars for smallish tires. The hardest part is breaking the bead. For this I use the bucket on my tractor. Crude, yes, but it works.
Once the tire is back on if you remove the Schrader valve in the valve stem you can place your air hose quick connect fitting (no air chuck) directly on the stem for quick blast of air to seat the bead. Once you do one or 2 you'll find it's not all that bad.


----------



## H-Ranch

I was able to get 2 loads in despite just a few raindrops all day.


----------



## JustJeff

I've done a lot of things because I'm too cheap to pay someone else to do them. I change my wheels for winter/summer, change my own oil, do brakes etc. I even find and cut my own firewood for Pete's sake! However, having changed a tire by hand with spoons, the couple bucks to the guy with the machine is money well spent!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundance

H-Ranch said:


> Oh geez, no! I'm not burning multiple wheelbarrows per day. These loads are going from my front yard wood processing area to the wood stacks. I have 23 dump trailer loads from a local tree service that I am working my way through - and I still have a LOT of logs. Most loads are stacked, some of the bigger bummer pieces are piled on pallets for overnights, and yes, occasionally a few pieces are burned right away. For example, I have a small stack of dead pine from this year that I use to get the fire going if I let it burn down too far. I should be three years ahead or more when I'm done.


Thanks for the explanation. That's a bunch of wood! Wish someone would deliver some to me (but not 23 dump loads). I only burn about 3 cords a year and next years is ready and waiting, probably half of the following years as well.


----------



## JRM

JustJeff said:


> I've done a lot of things because I'm too cheap to pay someone else to do them. I change my wheels for winter/summer, change my own oil, do brakes etc. I even find and cut my own firewood for Pete's sake! However, having changed a tire by hand with spoons, the couple bucks to the guy with the machine is money well spent!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


 For me it depends on the size and how many. If I need to change a whole set of tires I agree with your assessment. But as an example, I just put an inner tube in one of my utility trailers last weekend. Took about 20 minutes start to finish. I can't even get to the nearest tire dealer in that amount of time let alone wait for them to get around to doing the job and then coming back home. 
So I agree it really does depend on the circumstances, but the little machines linked above doesn't make the job any easier from my experiences.


----------



## djg james

JRM said:


> For me it depends on the size and how many. If I need to change a whole set of tires I agree with your assessment. But as an example, I just put an inner tube in one of my utility trailers last weekend. Took about 20 minutes start to finish. I can't even get to the nearest tire dealer in that amount of time let alone wait for them to get around to doing the job and then coming back home.
> So I agree it really does depend on the circumstances, but the little machines linked above doesn't make the job any easier from my experiences.


That's basically where I'm at. Just a couple of tires now and then lawnmower tires now and then (damn Honey Locust spikes.) Most stores want $25 per tire to change. Ridiculous for just a pair of small trailer tires. So if you didn't use a machine, how did you do it for your trailer?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

an honest firewood scrounge post!!!

the storm blew thru hard enuff around my place to drop some good, ez pickins campwood. and i helped neighbor finally cut up some pecan that we talked about last summer. small limb. widow maker potential, though. back yard. so far a good 10 cu ft of stix. hr's work or so. all within 150', well one 250. all in all within easy walking distance 1/2 cord, maybe bit more....and made contact with another neighbor who dropped some nice oak. and has a load or two of no-need-to- split campwood. i like _fireplace-ready_ stix... saw and rackin' only.... 
that and a cold


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> My brother has the 60V DeWalt chainsaw and likes it very much.
> 
> Seems to work well for occasional use as long as the wood is not too big.


seems to have good reviews.




review url:





__





DeWalt 60 volt brushless chainsaw review (DCCS670X1)






woodgears.ca


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

James Miller said:


> View attachment 975309
> 
> Started on another pile of tops today. Oak and hickory. I'll be pulling some of these with the tractor tomorrow cause its safer then just cutting through the pile and having something unload in a way I didn't expect. Been there prefer not to have the cuts and bruises again.


nice foto trik, JM... guess i will have to toss my Echo up on my pile from today...

but, sorry will be 4-color lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Oh geez, no! I'm not burning multiple wheelbarrows per day. These loads are going from my front yard wood processing area to the wood stacks. I have 23 dump trailer loads from a local tree service that I am working my way through - and I still have a LOT of logs. Most loads are stacked, some of the bigger bummer pieces are piled on pallets for overnights, and yes, occasionally a few pieces are burned right away. For example, I have a small stack of dead pine from this year that I use to get the fire going if I let it burn down too far. I should be three years ahead or more when I'm done.


i think H-R prob is the winner in fullest wheelbarrow loads on a single front tire...omg! ~

but, am thinking if i was walking in his boots... a double wheel 10 cu ft barrow would be my ideal... given a wb is my preferred prime mover...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

timsmcm said:


> Yes* I know what you mean. I liked to have lost an ear like that. Cut one branch and another one flew up and pulled my ear with it. ** A bloody mess **I tell you. Won't do it again. *


hi tm - ur description is enough for me! glad to hear you healed up ok


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Barkbox and 3 point dogs got here today. As soon as the snow melts let the scrounging begin! Lost the muffler bolts and waiting on the bottom 2 to show up.


OK! them dogs should be able to bark at the bark!!

hate loosing nuts or bolts! did a DIY homerepair nite before... small allen set screws... the kind u dont want t loose.... iukwim!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> _Its got a shelf you slide the blocks onto looks like,_ then it lifts it up ontto the splitter.



nice! i see that... 4 at a time!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I'm speechless....


and that is saying somethin'!!


----------



## JRM

djg james said:


> So if you didn't use a machine, how did you do it for your trailer?


See post # 71,496


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Any of you change your own tires on rims? I need new tires for my scrounging trailer and I can order tires cheaper than buying locally. Plus shops add on so many extra charges. I've started to look at the HF version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Tire Changer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Manual Tire Changer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have this?


once you get the hang of it, it will go pretty ez. plenty small mom/pop TexMex tire repair/resale used tires, etc shops down there bust tires manually.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I have one for ATV tires, it's junk, soft metal and the base isn't big enough to support it. It's currently in the scrap metal pile, I'll find a use for it some day.
> Just cut the old tires off and then use a 2x8 to reinstall, I use ether to seat the bead, but...
> I was real disappointed with the title of this one.



videos like that are always amazing and quite entertaining... sorta seeing is believing. but pays to have some exp!!! 




tractor tire rimmed right on up... and then the house rimmed on down!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Never used one. We charge $20 each mounted and balanced for 14 to 17" tires. We just charge time if you don't want them balanced. .3 hours at $85 an hour so about $25 for a pair. Disposal is an extra 3.00 per tire.


beats a skinned knuckle or a pinched finger... they can hurt!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I've done a lot of things because I'm too cheap to pay someone else to do them. I change my wheels for winter/summer, change my own oil, do brakes etc. I even find and cut my own firewood for Pete's sake! However, having changed a tire by hand with spoons, the couple bucks to the guy with the machine is money well spent!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


as far as i go with spoons and rims... is a bicycle wheel/tube/tire....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but some like spoons....


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i think H-R prob is the winner in fullest wheelbarrow loads on a single front tire...omg! ~
> 
> but, am thinking if i was walking in his boots... a double wheel 10 cu ft barrow would be my ideal... given a wb is my preferred prime mover...


I agree, and his stacking skills are top notch. A delicate balance between form and function is achieved with each load.


----------



## 665.0coupe

I got a text over the weekend from a buddy saying his neighbor had a locust tree cut down and the wood was sitting in his yard free for the taking. I borrowed a skid steer and a dump truck from another buddy that I do work for on the side. The grain elevator scale near my house said I had just over 7000 pounds of wood. The two largest parts of the trunk are still there. They would need cut up some more for me to be able to load them.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> OK! them dogs should be able to bark at the bark!!
> 
> hate loosing nuts or bolts! did a DIY homerepair nite before... small allen set screws... the kind u dont want t loose.... iukwim!
> View attachment 975604
> View attachment 975605


Oh yeah! I keep waiting too hear em howling outside.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice! i see that... 4 at a time!!


Yeah, imagine how fast you could split wood like that… if it wasn’t so expensive i might save a little and buy one.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. We survived the storm. I know there was some ice damage elsewhere but around here just wet snow. I need to go into work and I also need to clean the house and trying to decide which one I want to do first lol. Work is easier lol


----------



## SS396driver

Still do most of my tires by hand . I break the bead with the electric Jack on my trailer . These are the easiest and no it's not a widow maker . It's a split ring as apposed to a split rim


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I agree, and his stacking skills are top notch. A delicate balance between form and function is achieved with each load.


hi Bf~ his pix back ur thots up! however....  as i was pouring a first cup of  the thot passed by me, "hmm, wonder if he stacks up them stix for the shot....  then knocks off tops... levels barrow... and pushes forth!?" must be a strong guy, i always load mine fwd of the CG... so as to balance the load for an easy push...

and mine never tips over! ever? hmm... nope! not never!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper might like this one:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

665.0coupe said:


> I got a text over the weekend from a buddy saying his neighbor had a locust tree cut down and the wood was sitting in his yard free for the taking. I borrowed a skid steer and a dump truck from another buddy that I do work for on the side. The grain elevator scale near my house said I had just over 7000 pounds of wood. The two largest parts of the trunk are still there. They would need cut up some more for me to be able to load them.
> 
> View attachment 975637


you got a load there, coupe! a classic roadster pickup full ~


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> chipper might like this one:
> View attachment 975667


Looks a little cheesy, but not in a good way lol.
It probably rolls real easy as long as the ground isn't too soft.


----------



## Philbert

Lot of free firewood in New Orleans this morning. Maybe Texas too?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Lot of free firewood in New Orleans this morning. Maybe Texas too?
> 
> Philbert


That ain't no joke, lotta mess to clean up.
You heading down.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yesterday's storm scrounge... now to go stack n rack it, go get some more. oak n pecan


few hun feet from my front door, and next door....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Lot of free firewood in New Orleans this morning. Maybe Texas too?
> 
> Philbert


all over S Texas... 7 tornadoes hit us! w/nw of us a bit. E1, E2 and E3! all confirmed!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> it in a good way, It probably rolls real easy as long as the ground isn't too soft.


i fixed it! 

no doubt real easy... right up to your back door!


----------



## turnkey4099

My day went sidewise right off. Planned to open the cutting season by checking access to my latest scrounge, abandoned house with trees. type unknown but wants ALL of the trees on the lot removed. I hadn't seen it as it was up a dirt road a couple miles. 

So, loaded truck with all the play toys climbed in and got just one quick "buzz". Check of battery and card on it says old, Called the local Grange. They'll come get the truck today. Sooo..not having seen the site yet I drove out. Not great but does have a good size Black Locust and same for some kind of Birch plus a grove of young willow. Road wasn't great but passable. First day truck is available i'm off to cut in to that. Be several days work, some good wood, lot of gofer type. Be a great way to start the season.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i think H-R prob is the winner in fullest wheelbarrow loads on a single front tire...omg! ~
> 
> but, am thinking if i was walking in his boots... a double wheel 10 cu ft barrow would be my ideal... given a wb is my preferred prime mover...


If'n I had a 10 cu ft wheelbarrow I'd probably be using it sometimes. They don't come up a lot on Craigslist. I've even been watching for a second 6 cu ft model.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

Cuts really nice now.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi Bf~ his pix back ur thots up! however....  as i was pouring a first cup of  the thot passed by me, "hmm, wonder if he stacks up them stix for the shot....  then knocks off tops... levels barrow... and pushes forth!?" must be a strong guy, i always load mine fwd of the CG... so as to balance the load for an easy push...
> 
> and mine never tips over! ever? hmm... nope! not never!!!
> 
> View attachment 975666


The only staged pics would be those done to trick cowboy254 after I forgot to take a pic the first time. And then he's none the wiser.  I am a decent stacker.

I do load the front as heavy as possible and sometimes that doesn't seem like quite enough. I'm sure even an ol' Texas Marine could outlift me - I'm not strong, but I'm motivated. I did lose a small chunk off the top of a load this week, but mostly they make it to their destination unharmed.


----------



## Be Stihl

665.0coupe said:


> I got a text over the weekend from a buddy saying his neighbor had a locust tree cut down and the wood was sitting in his yard free for the taking. I borrowed a skid steer and a dump truck from another buddy that I do work for on the side. The grain elevator scale near my house said I had just over 7000 pounds of wood. The two largest parts of the trunk are still there. They would need cut up some more for me to be able to load them.
> 
> View attachment 975637



Nice, just in time to burn by 2030, if you feel me? 
Nice load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

sundance said:


> The 250 is really hard to start.
> I want to like it but have been very frustrated with it.



Mine just sits in the garage now, maybe I’ll go through it myself one day.


----------



## muad

MustangMike said:


> I don't do sap or have the time during Tax Season to do it, but a friend/client who is not far away does, and I have lots of Black Walnut on my property.
> 
> So, I should make an arrangement with him to do some Black Walnut syrup? Appreciate your thoughts.


As long as those are your retirement trees, yes! Black Walnut syrup is delivious, and if I remember correctly it has a higher sugar content than, say, silver maple. So, it takes maybe 40:1, similar to Sugar Maple. Where as Silver can be 50-60:1. 

It's delicious.


----------



## chipper1

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Cuts really nice now.


Looks good, sure it sounds  , those things are very loud, but they do bump the power a good bit.


----------



## GenXer

H-Ranch said:


> If'n I had a 10 cu ft wheelbarrow I'd probably be using it sometimes. They don't come up a lot on Craigslist. I've even been watching for a second 6 cu ft model.


Grandfather built a wooden wheelbarrow specifically for bringing in wood, front and sides would come out, no back on it that I can remember. Could fit about 5-6 arm loads in it.
No pictures of it, built back in the early 80's


----------



## WoodAbuser

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Cuts really nice now.


I put the Egan version on my MS462 and it runs strong. I have started using earplugs in addition to my muffs now, because it will wake the dead.


----------



## TheRockyMountainKing

chipper1 said:


> Looks good, sure it sounds  , those things are very loud, but they do bump the power a good bit.


Oh yeah its loud. I appreciate that husky helmet with the muffs.


WoodAbuser said:


> I put the Egan version on my MS462 and it runs strong. I have started using earplugs in addition to my muffs now, because it will wake the dead.


Yeah they are loud, but worth it in my opinion


----------



## Logger nate

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Cuts really nice now.





chipper1 said:


> Looks good, sure it sounds  , those things are very loud, but they do bump the power a good bit.





WoodAbuser said:


> I put the Egan version on my MS462 and it runs strong. I have started using earplugs in addition to my muffs now, because it will wake the dead.



Egan for the win


When you need to scrounge firewood in a hurry, lol.


----------



## Cricket

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> as far as i go with spoons and rims... is a bicycle wheel/tube/tire....
> 
> View attachment 975607


Bike tires are deceitful - they're so easy, they fool you into thinking you can do the same with pickup tires. Uh... no...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> an honest firewood scrounge post!!!
> 
> the storm blew thru hard enuff around my place to drop some good, ez pickins campwood. and i helped neighbor finally cut up some pecan that we talked about last summer. small limb. widow maker potential, though. back yard. so far a good 10 cu ft of stix. hr's work or so. all within 150', well one 250. all in all within easy walking distance 1/2 cord, maybe bit more....and made contact with another neighbor who dropped some nice oak. and has a load or two of no-need-to- split campwood. i like _fireplace-ready_ stix... saw and rackin' only....
> that and a cold


buckets 1 and 2, ez scrounge... some oak, some pecan. campwood. day before and yesterday...



2 more to go...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> an honest firewood scrounge post!!!
> 
> the storm blew thru hard enuff around my place to drop some good, ez pickins


had buttoned up my LR fireplace... but last nite unbuttoned it. enjoyed some recorded shows in rocker... burning some of the storm dropped scrounge...


a Lumberjack's Motto:

_'no wood, no fire!'_


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> My day went sidewise right off. Planned to open the cutting season by checking access to my latest scrounge, abandoned house with trees. type unknown but wants ALL of the trees on the lot removed. I hadn't seen it as it was up a dirt road a couple miles.
> 
> So, loaded truck with all the play toys climbed in and got just one quick "buzz". Check of battery and card on it says old, Called the local Grange. They'll come get the truck today. Sooo..not having seen the site yet I drove out. Not great but does have a good size Black Locust and same for some kind of Birch plus a grove of young willow. Road wasn't great but passable. First day truck is available i'm off to cut in to that. Be several days work, some good wood, lot of gofer type. Be a great way to start the season.



Truck wasn't picked up yesterday "I forgot, I'll get it today for sure". 

So I made today the opening day of cutting using the car. Out to the willow bush, Fell a smallsize (20" DBH), brushed and piled same. Left log ready to buck and haul. I didn't want to leave abunch of nice will rounds righ next to the road. If somone wants to steal wood, let them do at least a little work for it. 2.5-3 hours and very tired but feelign good. 3 hours was about my best time last year so I guess I kept most of my 'fitness'.

If they don't pick up the truck this afternoon, I'll put the charger on it, it off tomorrow morning and they will bring it home.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't like openings in the front of the muffler. Saws need some back pressure. IMO, opening up the side holes is much more productive and a lot less noisy!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Egan for the win
> View attachment 975895
> 
> When you need to scrounge firewood in a hurry, lol.



He said they're loud lol.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I don't like openings in the front of the muffler. Saws need some back pressure. IMO, opening up the side holes is much more productive and a lot less noisy!


I like loud exhausts, but a certain pitch is pleasant, while others not so much.


----------



## JustJeff

We have had a foreign student from Sweden staying with us. Last week, spring break, her parents visited and stayed a couple nights with us. Her dad, besides being a hunter, cuts his own wood. A fellow scrounger! He was very interested in my operation, especially my splitter. Its a gas powered 25 ton that came from tractor supply. He had never seen a splitter with a gas engine on it. Said the biggest he's seen is 12 tons electric. I was really surprised that a country where forestry is huge doesn't have these, at least as far as he's seen. Maybe all their wood is straight grain and easy splitting....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> no it's not a widow maker . It's a split ring as apposed to a split rim



Very few know there’s more than one type, my 64 International had split ring wheels originally too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TRTermite said:


> For the record This is on page 3504 and the thread is up to3573. Everybody has been busy here Whilst I was preoccupied with company and an auction (57 th annual Firemens' consignment auction) Now to the bolt Query ,, In the 60s' and early 70s' white oak was bought by the bolt for splitting into barrel staves for whiskey. I was tied to the family sawmill but heard the normal odd conversations from the loggers and others about Bolts, splits and staves. Never actually did the work so conversations have gotten fuzzy.. LOOK SQUIRREL..
> I am now going to jump forward in time (To page 3573) and see what kind of ripple affect this time delayed reply has caused.



Thanks for partially answering my question.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheRockyMountainKing said:


> Noone around here wants anything besides lodgepole



Lodgepole is popular here too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you want lats/longs... map... or just the zip?



None of the above. On your place? National Forest?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Just read eleven pages to catch up. Welcome back Steve. Someone said you were carpet shopping, what color carpet did you go with?


----------



## svk

Snow and wind today. Apparently there was a bit of rain overnight too. Heading to southern MN to get my new dog tomorrow barring anything unforseen.


----------



## TRTermite

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks for partially answering my question.


I should watch a UTube video on whiskey barrels again. Been a long time ago. Maybe some trigger trippin will jumpstart a few more memories. There is something in the back of the mind of me wanting out about "Quarter splits and 32" long or ? .. You could split a Bolt or round to eliminate a knot or defect. Maybe "bolt" is the term used for a quarter split. As I said earlier I was always at the sawmill (yard) and this was heard through conversations and I never had any hands on learning. I do Know they required a fairly large Chunk of wood to utilize the quarter sawn grain in the staves. You got better pay or it was required to be split as that let the wood dry more uniformly from the heart out.


----------



## SS396driver

Split some of the oak I scrounged last spring still nice and wet . Have two more piles of rounds to go . Using the X27 so much easier and faster than bringing the splitter over and lifting each log not sure till I stack it but i was working it for 4 hours


----------



## Be Stihl

SS396driver said:


> Split some of the oak I scrounged last spring still nice and wet . Have two more piles of rounds to go . Using the X27 so much easier and faster than bringing the splitter over and lifting each log not sure till I stack it but i was working it for 4 hours View attachment 976254
> View attachment 976255
> View attachment 976256
> View attachment 976257



That’s some good exercise, I use that same fiskers or my plumb doublebit for everything. I keep saying I’m gonna get a hydraulic splitter but until I can’t keep up I’m going the old fashioned way. Nice work and wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

What do you think caused these lines? I borrowed this pic from "Arbtalk" in the UK.


----------



## SS396driver

Be Stihl said:


> That’s some good exercise, I use that same fiskers or my plumb doublebit for everything. I keep saying I’m gonna get a hydraulic splitter but until I can’t keep up I’m going the old fashioned way. Nice work and wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to mix up the routine. Oak by hand and the hickory some of the oak will go on the splitter if it dont bust after 4hits it goes to the side


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 976265
> 
> What do you think caused these lines? I borrowed this pic from "Arbtalk" in the UK.


Wonder if it was laying on a grate . Lines seem to be spaced evenly


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Wonder if it was laying on a grate . Lines seem to be spaced evenly


It recently blew across a walking trail, he cut it up with a bow saw to clear the path. I think he said both ends of the log, 8-10', had the same lines in it.


----------



## H-Ranch

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 976265
> 
> What do you think caused these lines? I borrowed this pic from "Arbtalk" in the UK.


The tree grew through a piece of wire fence laying on the ground? Metal can stain oak for several feet.


----------



## H-Ranch

Only got one load in tonight before it started to rain and get dark, but I did split about 10 of the big rounds so there should be plenty of loads for tomorrow.


----------



## Logger nate

Made a little progress on the wood pile at moms


----------



## Marine5068

djg james said:


> Of the AB products, I prefer Busch. More flavor. And forget Bud Lite. Watered down flavor.


All US beers seem watered down to me. Bud is the most watery. 
German and English beers seem strongest but our Canadian brands have some kick.
I don't drink a lot of it and never really have though. 
I prefer a Caribbean amber Rum and Coke.


----------



## Marine5068

Lee192233 said:


> Finished product...
> View attachment 973999
> 
> Now for some ice cream and maple syrup!


We've got lots of Maple syrup tappers here near me in eastern Ontario, Canada. There are over 400. They have their own association since 1966, The Ontario Maple Syrup Association and tens of thousands of trees tapped. 
Nothing like Quebec though. They make 70% of the world's maple syrup.
One of my favorites is a Family run place called Vader's Maple syrup from East Lake in Prince Edward County who has been making syrup and maple products since 1910. They make all types and have spots in all the local farmer's markets like the one in Kingston, Ontario. He also sells in local farm grocery stores as well as the Saphouse Store on site. His stuff is awesome and I always have some in my fridge for pancakes, waffles, oatmeal, and even cook it on bacon.








Vader's Maple Syrup


Vader’s Maple Syrup



vadersmaple.ca




It's yummy.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> We've got lots of Maple syrup tappers here near me in eastern Ontario, Canada. There are over 400. They have their own association since 1966, The Ontario Maple Syrup Association and tens of thousands of trees tapped.
> Nothing like Quebec though. They make 70% of the world's maple syrup.
> One of my favorites is a Family run place called Vader's Maple syrup from East Lake in Prince Edward County who has been making syrup and maple products since 1910. They make all types and have spots in all the local farmer's markets like the one in Kingston, Ontario. He also sells in local farm grocery stores as well as the Saphouse Store on site. His stuff is awesome and I always have some in my fridge for pancakes, waffles, oatmeal, and even cook it on bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vader's Maple Syrup
> 
> 
> Vader’s Maple Syrup
> 
> 
> 
> vadersmaple.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yummy.


How do you cook it on bacon, sounds great. 
We'll be picking up a couple gallons within the next couple weeks.


----------



## old CB

rarefish383 said:


> View attachment 976265
> 
> What do you think caused these lines? I borrowed this pic from "Arbtalk" in the UK.


Left it too long on the grill.


----------



## H-Ranch

The ground is snow covered but not frozen so it's squishy. The snow on the wood turns instantly into water as soon as you touch it so my leather gloves lasted one load. But had to get something done before lunch.


----------



## rarefish383

He cut down another small Oak with the same bowsaw. Look at the teeth on the saw, there is a purple color to them? Maybe getting hot enough to burn the wood?


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> He cut down another small Oak with the same bowsaw. Look at the teeth on the saw, there is a purple color to them? Maybe getting hot enough to burn the wood?


On cheap sawblades the manufacturers “induction harden“ the teeth to make them last longer, while keeping the body of the blade flexible so that it does not crack. This causes the teeth to typically turn blue. 

The same method is used to harden the rails of laminated guide bars. If you sand the paint off of a new one, you will see a blue line running around the rails, that some folks assume is due to overheating by an under lubricated chain.

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Getting close to finishing off a 5 cord stack.


----------



## Zaedock

Added to the roadside oak pile (there's a bit of ash on the pallet from the trees in the background). 
Can't believe how much oak is out there. Been making cookies for a friend who does wood burning too.




Started tackling the ash pile near the splitter. Cranked up some Emerson, Lake & Palmer and started the show that never ends. Yes, that's the ice auger bit on top of the pile. Actually had a good season with plenty of ice.




Rain came in so I called it a day with a nice stogie and few of my favorite brewski's.


----------



## Logger nate

Working on splitting the home pile today. Fiskars works great on most of this stuff.


----------



## turnkey4099

Hit the old house scrounge for the first time today. I only saw it from the distance and thought it was a B Locust, a birch and a grove of small willow. Holy Crap!! The birch is there but the grove of small willow turned out to be two HUUUGGGEE hardwood trees. I don't know what they are, never saw that kind before. Just starting to bud out, I'm guessing some kind of nut tree but not HVBW. When the leaves ae one I'll see if I can post a picture. I had estimated that the job would be 3 or 4 days. Hah. looks like most of the summer.

Spent the first hour just chopping a truck path through teh crap. One tree is about 6' DBH, the other 5'. Multiple stems grown together with huge limbs diverging about 6' from ground. Gonna be one big problem taking them apart. I don't know of anyone with a saw big enough to fell them and many of the limbs will require working frm the truck bed or a bucket loader. I'll do what I can and see how it works out, Biggest saw is MS441/32" The big tree will just laugh at it. .

Three hours today resulted in a truck access to the first tree and two big piles of brush. At least my conditioning seems to be coming back. At the end I thought about trimming another of the small brushy branches off the base but decided enough is enough for one day.


----------



## H-Ranch

Split a few more rounds I had cut. Still have a few loads of cottonwood split and several rounds to finish when I clear those splits out of the way. Then it's going to be time to cut more. But now it's time for dinner!


----------



## MustangMike

Looks like you will need new handles soon ... Shag Hickory works well!


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Looks like you will need new handles soon ... Shag Hickory works well!


If I keep running it heavy I might! These are just getting the patina I like though. 






This one turned out kind of neat as I worked around it with the Fiskars peeling off splits from the outside. Looks almost like it blew apart from a central explosives charge. If only...


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> If I keep running it heavy I might! These are just getting the patina I like though.
> View attachment 976558
> View attachment 976559
> View attachment 976560
> View attachment 976561
> View attachment 976562
> 
> This one turned out kind of neat as I worked around it with the Fiskars peeling off splits from the outside. Looks almost like it blew apart from a central explosives charge. If only...
> View attachment 976563


Looks like a very productive day for you.
I've been really focused on the grading around the barn, want to make the most of the early spring weather and get as much done before the mosquitoes start up and work starts kicking in, I'll be putting the roto tiller on the little kubota here in no time at all. I need to get some grass seed on some of it next week, not that I want more to mow, I just don't want to see my hard work all washed away. 
Since it's not getting above freezing tomorrow I may head out to the woods and grab some black locust . Looks like I will have a full 2 rows left in the woodshed after the burning seaside from this yrs side. So I'll need 6 more than what I've put in there(3 rows I've put in already this yr) to have it 100% loaded for 23/24.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @rarefish383. Have a good one buddy.  I guess you know it's also National Joe day.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## Dudders

rarefish383 said:


> He cut down another small Oak with the same bowsaw. Look at the teeth on the saw, there is a purple color to them? Maybe getting hot enough to burn the wood?
> View attachment 976475


If he thinks it could be the saw, he should just make a cut in another direction, say at 90* to the first cut, and see if the lines are relative to the saw direction or to the previous set of lines.


----------



## rarefish383

Dudders said:


> If he thinks it could be the saw, he should just make a cut in another direction, say at 90* to the first cut, and see if the lines are relative to the saw direction or to the previous set of lines.


I think that's what he did on the second little Oak, and the lines were oriented in the same direction, in relation to the blade.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I think that's what he did on the second little Oak, and the lines were oriented in the same direction, in relation to the blade.


In that last picture you can see the bottom mark goes out onto the bark also. It must be the saw, sure is odd looking though.
Happy birthday .


----------



## H-Ranch

My morning ritual:


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> He cut down another small Oak with the same bowsaw. Look at the teeth on the saw, there is a purple color to them? Maybe getting hot enough to burn the wood?
> View attachment 976475



I’ve saw patterns like this on steel that was cut with a band saw. I’m gonna say it’s from the sawing action, vibrations and heat causing that???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river of smoak

Here's my weird looking round from last Monday . Cutting in a state park campground is like nail roulette ! Lots of blue stained oak .


----------



## Be Stihl

Was warm two days ago so I knocked out some yard work, cutting down several sage broom bushes. It was more of an excuse to use a saw and the SxS ha. Even scored a few points with the wife. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river of smoak

Came home with a nice stash of oak . The 555 that I recently got going was ran the most , strong solid runner


----------



## chipper1

river of smoak said:


> Came home with a nice stash of oak . The 555 that I recently got going was ran the most , strong solid runner


Nice haul.
Those 555 are great runners, fun with an 18 or 20 on them for sure.


----------



## chipper1

I didn't make it out back to cut today, forgot we had a birthday party to go to and other plans I did know about, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## river of smoak

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul.
> Those 555 are great runners, fun with an 18 or 20 on them for sure.


that was three days worth of backache , lol . I ran the 555 with a 20 in the 12-15 inch oak and it was a blast ! No hot restart issues at all and she oiled the chain nicely .


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Was warm two days ago so I knocked out some yard work, cutting down several sage broom bushes. It was more of an excuse to use a saw and the SxS ha. Even scored a few points with the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I cut those I tie baler twine around them before I cut them. Makes cleanup easy. I did a couple last week but don't remember if I used the 241 or 261.


----------



## turnkey4099

The fun of modern pickups. My wooder is now a 2009 GMC Sierra. Yes 4door (aren't they all now?). Previous was the old time real work truck - 8' bed. It took me 3 hours this morning to load it for the firest load of 6 cord order. I had to sstack every stick - 4 ricks to the end of the bed cab high riacks. Came out to about 3/4cord. The old truck was about half that time to load stacking 1 rick at the cab and one rick at the tailgate, throw the resst in. My opinion is a 4 door pu is not a work truck but a play toy.


----------



## farmer steve

We all joke about the HVBW but I think that @dancan has been holding out on us on the spruce.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Converted gasoline to noodles.


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year Joe !!!


----------



## husqvarna257

I converted my old smoker over to using my55 gallon wood evaporator stove. The old side fire box rotted out, as did a big chunk on the smoker main body. It was so bad the grates fell in because the smoker was splitting apart. I still had the 1st smoker I got and cut off the side of it and screwed it on this one. Grills fit high and tight now, no more falling in. I have evaporator pans to put in to get the smoke going to the smoker body. Next weekend is pulled pork on the smoker. One pork shoulder and one Boston Butt.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I have LOTS of genuine Black Walnut stain for you any time you want to start making and selling them!

Works fine indoors.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Steve, I have LOTS of genuine Black Walnut stain for you any time you want to start making and selling them!
> 
> Works fine indoors.


I don't want to cut in on @dancan. I think Mrs FS would get pi$$ed if I cut down the blue spruce in the front yard.


----------



## Lee192233

Scrounged up some oak and beech today from the log pile that I had near the woods driveway. It was 27 for a high today and the ground was pretty firm so I backed the van close. I took out the MS362CM and the MS180. Since I replaced the fuel solenoid on the MS362 so it idles it has quickly become my favorite all around saw. 
Here's a nice pile in the van.


The rest of the beech bucked up and waiting. 


Kids, this is how baby Stihls are made.


----------



## H-Ranch

Today's spoils below. I did get 6 undocumented loads to the stacks with my helpers doing 3 each (so maybe 3 or 4 of my loads total.) They actually did a really good job stacking so they must be paying attention when maybe I feel like they aren't.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Today's spoils below. I did get 6 undocumented loads to the stacks with my helpers doing 3 each (so maybe 3 or 4 of my loads total.) They actually did a really good job stacking so they must be paying attention when maybe I feel like they aren't.
> View attachment 976840
> View attachment 976841
> View attachment 976842
> View attachment 976843
> View attachment 976844


You can sleep peacefully tonight knowing you have pacified the masses !!


----------



## chipper1

river of smoak said:


> that was three days worth of backache , lol . I ran the 555 with a 20 in the 12-15 inch oak and it was a blast ! No hot restart issues at all and she oiled the chain nicely .


I feel for you on the back ache , hopefully it will help strengthen it for the next round.
Those saws handle great, and sip fuel for a 60cc saw, and they rev up quick too. I like that they take the small bar vs the large on the 562, it's one of the reasons I don't have a 562, if I'm going to run a 562 with a large mount I may as well run a 462 as the weight is almost the same, although I prefer the handling of the huskys. 
Glad you had no hot start issues. Not sure I said it here, but last week I was running one of my late model 550 mk1's and it had a problem starting, my mind went to the hot start issue after pulling on it about 10 times, then I realized it was out of fuel .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Today's spoils below. I did get 6 undocumented loads to the stacks with my helpers doing 3 each (so maybe 3 or 4 of my loads total.) They actually did a really good job stacking so they must be paying attention when maybe I feel like they aren't.
> View attachment 976840
> View attachment 976841
> View attachment 976842
> View attachment 976843
> View attachment 976844


Is that black locust , and honey locust I see.
Hope that honey splits nice for you if that's what it is . You may want to cut a piece and try it, and if it's difficult to split just cut them a bit shorter.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Is that black locust , and honey locust I see.
> Hope that honey splits nice for you if that's what it is . You may want to cut a piece and try it, and if it's difficult to split just cut them a bit shorter.


Neither locust in those loads. Cottonwood and brown mystery wood - I'm not sure what it it's, but wouldn't mind knowing as I have a fair amount of it. It's straight grained, a bit stringy but splits OK with the Fiskars. It seems fairly heavy. The bark is rough and is also stringy. Some looks to have bugs in the cambium like EAB. 

I do have some honey locust in the piles and it splits pretty good except the knots and curvilinear pieces.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Mostly just putting Ponderosa Pine through the old Earth Stove. It's not the cleanest burning wood out there, but between my own trees and other people's removals, I have a never ending supply of it.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Neither locust in those loads. Cottonwood and brown mystery wood - I'm not sure what it it's, but wouldn't mind knowing as I have a fair amount of it. It's straight grained, a bit stringy but splits OK with the Fiskars. It seems fairly heavy. The bark is rough and is also stringy. Some looks to have bugs in the cambium like EAB.
> 
> I do have some honey locust in the piles and it splits pretty good except the knots and curvilinear pieces.


On the ground .
Looks like the other could be elm, but I can't see it very well, also elm is usually pretty twisted in the grain and stringy.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Mostly just putting Ponderosa Pine through the old Earth Stove. It's not the cleanest burning wood out there, but between my own trees and other people's removals, I have a never ending supply of it.
> View attachment 976858


One of the guys from the church has the same unit, we were talking about it last night just a few hrs before you posted that lol.
He said he puts some quite large rounds in there for overnights and when they are leaving for a bit.
He just had a chimney fire about a month ago . The neighbor stopped over to tell him and had called the fire dept, my buddy tossed a road flare in the stove to extinguish it, it was out by the time the FD arrived. He's over 80, just had 100 trees harvested off his land this winter and he's cutting all the tops. He runs a battery saw, a husky 61, and a dolmar 7900, and just picked up an efco 62cc(not sure what model), great guy .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> One of the guys from the church has the same unit, we were talking about it last night just a few hrs before you posted that lol.
> He said he puts some quite large rounds in there for overnights and when they are leaving for a bit.
> He just had a chimney fire about a month ago . The neighbor stopped over to tell him and had called the fire dept, my buddy tossed a road flare in the stove to extinguish it, it was out by the time the FD arrived. He's over 80, just had 100 trees harvested off his land this winter and he's cutting all the tops. He runs a battery saw, a husky 61, and a dolmar 7900, and just picked up an efco 62cc(not sure what model), great guy .


How does the road flare work to put out the fire?


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> How does the road flare work to put out the fire?


I think it uses all the oxygen, which snuffs it out.
I offered to help him clean his chimney, he said his wife can get it just fine  (he was joking). He didn't want help, very independent old fart, seems that's why he's still kicking .


----------



## MustangMike

Lee192233 said:


> Scrounged up some oak and beech today from the log pile that I had near the woods driveway.


Looks like Beech and Ash to me Lee.


----------



## MustangMike

H-Ranch said:


> brown mystery wood -


Post some better pics of mystery wood.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Looks like Beech and Ash to me Lee.


I could be wrong but sure looked like an oak top. The bark is too deeply furrowed as well. Here's some ash from the same woods.


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> When I cut those I tie baler twine around them before I cut them. Makes cleanup easy. I did a couple last week but don't remember if I used the 241 or 261.



That’s pretty much what I did, I used a rope with a bowline on one end, cinch it up and cut with the 261. My neighbors burn them, but mine are under my power lines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Wonder if it was laying on a grate . Lines seem to be spaced evenly


That’s what I was thinking. Iron transfer happens quickly


----------



## svk

Ross the golden retriever joined our household on Saturday. Big (for a very short time) sister Monica and brother Chandler.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Ross the golden retriever joined our household on Saturday. Big (for a very short time) sister Monica and brother Chandler.
> View attachment 976921



K9, 10 and 11?


----------



## LondonNeil

WoodAbuser said:


> How does the road flare work to put out the fire?



My big brother is a firefighter. First thing they try is a half mug of water thrown on the fire in the stove. Water expands so much as it turns to steam, that little bit of water can be enough stream to suffocate the chimney fire.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> One of the guys from the church has the same unit, we were talking about it last night just a few hrs before you posted that lol.
> He said he puts some quite large rounds in there for overnights and when they are leaving for a bit.
> He just had a chimney fire about a month ago . The neighbor stopped over to tell him and had called the fire dept, my buddy tossed a road flare in the stove to extinguish it, it was out by the time the FD arrived. He's over 80, just had 100 trees harvested off his land this winter and he's cutting all the tops. He runs a battery saw, a husky 61, and a dolmar 7900, and just picked up an efco 62cc(not sure what model), great guy .


I like it, puts out a lot of heat. It's pretty deep, so large rounds are easy to put in it. If I throw in there, it'll keep a bed of coals well into the morning. 

This time of year, I just get a fire going for a couple hours and then let it burn out. Any more than that and it's like Miami in my house lol. When we're in the middle of a snow storm and it's cold outside, it's burning for days at a time.


----------



## SS396driver

Not wood but I saved this from the trash . House sold down the street and they had multible sales mostly nick nacks and old furniture . I drove by yesterday saw a huge pile of stuff this little fan caught my eye as it wasnt at the sales . Cord was trash but the blade turned so I took a chance new power cord a little cleaning and I oiled the bearings it has oil feeds on both sides . Works great but only on high most likely a blown resistor on the switch. Mimar Dynafan 325 circa 1950 made in Brooklyn NY


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> Post some better pics of mystery wood.


The brown mystery wood is dark when split wet, but lightens you considerably when it dries. Here's a few more pics. Any guesses?


----------



## psuiewalsh

The trails under the bark looks like ash borer to me, along with the bark and the layer under it look like ash


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> The brown mystery wood is dark when split wet, but lightens you considerably when it dries. Here's a few more pics. Any guesses?View attachment 977032
> View attachment 977033
> View attachment 977034
> View attachment 977035
> View attachment 977036


HVBW


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> HVBW


I don't think so - I've cut and split lots of black walnut and this seems different.


----------



## H-Ranch

psuiewalsh said:


> The trails under the bark looks like ash borer to me, along with the bark and the layer under it look like ash


It's possible, though I've never seen ash so brown throughout. But that's why I mentioned the EAB-like tracks.


----------



## SS396driver

Have had lots of wood with tracks like that under the bark most prevalent is ash but other species also. The stringy part and thickness of the bark and color I'm sticking with BW


----------



## H-Ranch

I can see the end of the cottonwood logs now. 






And gentlemen, this is what we call a five cord stack around these parts.


----------



## farmer steve

psuiewalsh said:


> The trails under the bark looks like ash borer to me, along with the bark and the layer under it look like ash





SS396driver said:


> HVBW





H-Ranch said:


> It's possible, though I've never seen ash so brown throughout. But that's why I mentioned the EAB-like tracks.


I'm gonna sleep on it and let ya'll know in the morning.


----------



## djg james

My luck has changed. Went to the log yard last week before the rain and found new wood dumped there. Nice stuff. Maybe the arborist doesn't use his new chipper on all jobs. Dry enough today to get in there so I spent 2 hours cutting and loading. Mostly R. Oak, Black Oak (Black Jack Oak?), Ash and Pecan. I meant to take my camera with me to show all that is there, but I was in a hurry and forgot it. I ought to be able to get 3 - 4 more loads like this if he doesn't burn it right away. Just starting out for the year so I like to limit my 'exercise' to around 2 hours until I get my stamina.

Truck hardly budged with the new shocks and only squatted about half way when I hitched up the full trailer. It drives like a truck again.


----------



## SS396driver

piece I've had on a shelf waiting for a project . Thick bark whiteish pulp wood dark center . Bark is very similar to ash on the outside but a cross section is much thicker than the ash


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> piece I've had on a shelf waiting for a project . Thick bark whiteish pulp wood dark center . Bark is very similar to ash on the outside but a cross section is much thicker than the ash
> View attachment 977076
> View attachment 977077
> View attachment 977078


Close to walnut but not quite dark enough


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Close to walnut but not quite dark enough


Saying the pics of mine aren't walnut ? I gathered nuts from this tree before it got damaged and I had to fell it .


----------



## duckman

H-Ranch said:


> The brown mystery wood is dark when split wet, but lightens you considerably when it dries. Here's a few more pics. Any guesses?View attachment 977032
> View attachment 977033
> View attachment 977034
> View attachment 977035
> View attachment 977036


the end grain and rough bark ,i'd say sassafras


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> My luck has changed. Went to the log yard last week before the rain and found new wood dumped there. Nice stuff. Maybe the arborist doesn't use his new chipper on all jobs. Dry enough today to get in there so I spent 2 hours cutting and loading. Mostly R. Oak, Black Oak (Black Jack Oak?), Ash and Pecan. I meant to take my camera with me to show all that is there, but I was in a hurry and forgot it. I ought to be able to get 3 - 4 more loads like this if he doesn't burn it right away. Just starting out for the year so I like to limit my 'exercise' to around 2 hours until I get my stamina.
> 
> Truck hardly budged with the new shocks and only squatted about half way when I hitched up the full trailer. It drives like a truck again.
> 
> View attachment 977059
> View attachment 977060


1500 or 2500/3500? I've got a 3rd gen Ram 2500 with the 6.7 diesel and a 6 speed manual, a load of wood like that in the back, is the only time it rides nice lol. In its case, Dodge was very conservative in the payload capacity rating.


----------



## H-Ranch

duckman said:


> the end grain and rough bark ,i'd say sassafras


Way heavier than sassafras. That stuff grows like a weed on my property. Sassafras splits with just a stern look at it too. LOL. It does have a resemblance though.


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> 1500 or 2500/3500? I've got a 3rd gen Ram 2500 with the 6.7 diesel and a 6 speed manual, a load of wood like that in the back, is the only time it rides nice lol. In its case, Dodge was very conservative in the payload capacity rating.


It's only a 1500 2WD. I put coiled shocks on the rear and I love them.


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Have had lots of wood with tracks like that under the bark most prevalent is ash but other species also. The stringy part and thickness of the bark and color I'm sticking with BW


All the talk of walnut made me think of the English walnut I got from a tree service a couple of years ago. That's the only experience I have with it. I think I may have a couple of pieces left from that to compare to tomorrow. Anybody believing that?


----------



## H-Ranch

And I did get a few loads in after dinner.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Saying the pics of mine aren't walnut ? I gathered nuts from this tree before it got damaged and I had to fell it .


Well that’s a relief. Thought I was slipping!!
I hadn’t read everything and thought you were trying to id it! Everything about the pic screamed walnut but shade of darkness. That’s probably my phone. All the bowls I turn from walnut look like a sassafras color in pics. 
Since were on the walnut train here has anyone ever turned a bowl from green walnut?
My gut tells me it would split like crazy but I’ve heard people have done it. Never been brave enough myself. 
I have a ton of it right now so if I get caught up I might touch one in quickly just to see how it behaves. Wouldn’t be out too much time if it wound up in the wood stove that way!


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> The brown mystery wood is dark when split wet, but lightens you considerably when it dries. Here's a few more pics. Any guesses?View attachment 977032
> View attachment 977033
> View attachment 977034
> View attachment 977035
> View attachment 977036


Having a hard time posting on this so I hope I haven’t posted it 15 times! Two dead giveaways for Walnut is dirt and the stringy bark. Sanding that stuff leaves a brown cloud in the wood shop that would send AOC into hysterics.


----------



## bob kern

Here is a simple walnut bowl my wife wanted. On my phone it is a dead ringer for sassafras color wise.
The other two pics are a mystery wood.
cut it when the leaves were off. Bark rough and deep with a look like poplar. Near impossible to split. A 12” piece nearly stalled my splitter that splits 24” hickory routinely. It didn’t really split. It was more like tearing and shredding. Works beautifully in the shop. The grain almost dances like a flame.


----------



## MustangMike

I think that mystery wood had more furled bark than Walnut, and stringier.

My guess is CHESTNUT OAK!


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> I think that mystery wood had more furled bark than Walnut, and stringier.
> 
> My guess is CHESTNUT OAK!


Hmmm will look that up. Never worked it in the shop.


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> The brown mystery wood is dark when split wet, but lightens you considerably when it dries. Here's a few more pics. Any guesses?View attachment 977032
> View attachment 977033
> View attachment 977034
> View attachment 977035
> View attachment 977036


Pics 1,2 & 3 look like HVBW. I know it does lighten up after splitting and exposed to the elements. Only thing I don't recall is the EAB type damage on BW. I'll look at some this morning.


----------



## SS396driver

Another firewood piece of BW same stringy bark


----------



## MustangMike

This is the pic that makes me think Chestnut Oak. Have never seen Black Walnut this furled.


----------



## MustangMike

He also said it was heavy. Walnut is usually pretty light.


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Another firewood piece of BW same stringy bark





MustangMike said:


> This is the pic that makes me thing Chestnut Oak. Have never seen Black Walnut this furled.
> He also said it was heavy. Walnut is usually pretty light.


It is similar to black walnut, but I've cut everything from fresh to punky HVBW and I don't believe this is. There are HVBW logs still in the piles and this is different. Not impossible, but I'm saying very unlikely.

I checked a few pieces this morning and didn't see any medullary rays common to oak. That may not rule out chestnut oak though.

The wood is heavier than sassafras but could be the moisture content - so walnut or oak family is not out of the question. 

Maybe a few more pics tonight. After that it goes on the mixed hardwood stack and will get burned no matter what it is. Thanks guys!


----------



## farmer steve

Power line tree trimmers came through. Convinced them that some leaning ash on my property needed to come down. Also a medium locust and HVBW. I got everything except the BW today. 5 buckets of ash for the pile.


----------



## river of smoak

Well I made another trip to the campground today and was nearly scraping my hitch coming home. The 365 with a 24 and the 555 got a good workout ! This oak is wet and heavy


----------



## MustangMike

Wet Red Oak (family) is always very heavy! Real good wood though, once it dries.


----------



## river of smoak

The smell of it makes me happy , the little ol lady can't stand it !


----------



## Lee192233

I think I figured out the mystery oak that I got Sunday. I'm pretty sure that it is Burr Oak. Here's a pic of the bark that I found on the net.


----------



## James Miller

About half way through the pile of tops I was working on. 4910 is starting to wake up. Theres a 16" bar and loop of .325 stihl RSP in the garage waiting for my 8pin rim to show up friday.
Still alot of good wood in the other half of the pile. Temps in the low 40s today hope they stay that way so I can get more done.
This is what'son the edge of the corn field so far with enough Rounds in the woods to double the size of the pile. Just need to get the tractor up there and get them out.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> This is the pic that makes me think Chestnut Oak. Have never seen Black Walnut this furled.
> 
> View attachment 977222


I agree it's not walnut, but I'm not sure it's chestnut.
I've had it here before whatever it is.
My guess is Catalpa.


----------



## James Miller

bob kern said:


> Here is a simple walnut bowl my wife wanted. On my phone it is a dead ringer for sassafras color wise.
> The other two pics are a mystery wood.
> cut it when the leaves were off. Bark rough and deep with a look like poplar. Near impossible to split. A 12” piece nearly stalled my splitter that splits 24” hickory routinely. It didn’t really split. It was more like tearing and shredding. Works beautifully in the shop. The grain almost dances like a flame. View attachment 977119
> View attachment 977120
> View attachment 977121




Your mystery wood could be gum of some variety. Kind of matches the way this black gum split after I beat the hell out of it with the isocor. The rest is going back in the woods.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch is very tough to split till it dries out a bit, but it is good burning wood.

I'm not familiar with any "gum" trees.


----------



## turnkey4099

2nd day at the 'old house' scrounge. Still cutting nothing but suckers off the big tree. end of 2.5 hours today after 3 hrs the other day and I have 3/4 of the big tree cleared of bottom growth. Measured the the big one. 14' an a few inches so it is doable with my 441. I do NOT like felling trees that big. This one has huge limbs coming off all sides of it so no sure yet which way it wants to go and I'm not about to try anything fancy and make it go elsewhere. Not bad scrounge and only 10.5 miles from the house. Estimate around 7 cord from the two trees plus more from two other small trees. Lots and lots of scut work cleaning up the area around the trees - lots of dead fall and some kind of low growing shrub with 8'+ branches laying flat on teh ground.


----------



## James Miller

Might have a new scrounge tomorrow. Would be something for all the saws. Be nice to put a few more tanks on the 2095.


----------



## SS396driver

Nice little 5 minute scrounge. Ash from last wind storm looks to be ready to burn . All cut and stacked on the roadside. Least they could have done was split it for me


----------



## H-Ranch

Had to squeeze one load in tonight. Been busy working on vehicles with stuff that is overdue.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> View attachment 977537
> View attachment 977538
> 
> Might have a new scrounge tomorrow. Would be something for all the saws. Be nice to put a few more tanks on the 2095.


That will keep you busy for a few hrs .


----------



## James Miller

chipper1 said:


> That will keep you busy for a few hrs .


I have a coworker whis husband is going threw chemo. They live a block away from those piles. I've decided that's going to be there 23/24 wood if I get the ok on it. She said there good for next year. But he's not gona be in any shape to do wood for awhile so I'm gona fill there racks and take what's left. I've got no rack space left at the house, the stuff on the edge of the corn field will be stacked on skids till I have room. Someone needs it more then me.


----------



## chipper1

James Miller said:


> I have a coworker whis husband is going threw chemo. They live a block away from those piles. I've decided that's going to be there 23/24 wood if I get the ok on it. She said there good for next year. But he's not gona be in any shape to do wood for awhile so I'm gona fill there racks and take what's left. I've got no rack space left at the house, the stuff on the edge of the corn field will be stacked on skids till I have room. Someone needs it more then me.


I know how that is, the only thing I want to bring home is dead that can be sold, or wood/brush I'm getting paid to remove. I need to keep the mess down here, if that's possible lol.
Most likely I'll be dropping/pushing over a mulberry today, not sure if I'll burn it all, or save the bigger pieces. It's a 9-10" tree iirc, but I have a lot of wood here and I don't need anymore piles .
Good of you to help them out, sounds like they could really use it.
Just thought about this when reading "23/24 wood" and thought, how many people are thinking of their heating for 23/24 right now. Even though I've said it myself many times in this thread, never really hit me like that. Good to be ahead of the game for sure .
Edit; after hitting "post", I decided I'll split the bigger pieces of the mulberry and put it in the barn for 23/24, no need to waste it.


----------



## SCHallenger

chipper1 said:


> I agree it's not walnut, but I'm not sure it's chestnut.
> I've had it here before whatever it is.
> My guess is Catalpa.



The pics resemble the Russian Olive I cut from my backyard & processed into lathe wood about 30 yrs ago. I don't remember what the bark looked like. The lathe work is still waiting?! The color looks like Catalpa which I also milled into lathe wood. It does not look like walnut.


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellers, scrounge season is about to start here. Mitch invited me out to the farm and pointed out a number of trees on the ground that he would like gone. He said not to drag the small stuff too far but to just pile it and he would either burn it where it lay or pick up with the bobcat and make bigger piles. 

We had a change go through and have strong southerly winds atm. I thought this fallen peppermint was in the clear.




One dead stem and one that will stihl be green.




Unfortunately, I was wrong about it being in the clear, it had this leaning over it and waving around in the wind. 




As I stood and watched, a small branch fell off which confirmed that I didn't want to be working under it so I went home empty handed. Might be a couple of days before it is safe to get to.


----------



## LondonNeil

too dark for a photo but Jordan and his two colleagues just delivered a load of wood and another should come tomorrow. Only Conifer but all helps with the gas bills (tariff increases by 50% tomorrow!) As I said, when I saw the snow blowing about outside I thought of them....I was sat in the house at 23C and two stoves roaring! Delivered to the house courtesy of the UK version of this place (a quiet backwater by comparison) and it's tip site directory.

Thanks guys .


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> I know how that is, the only thing I want to bring home is dead that can be sold, or wood/brush I'm getting paid to remove. I need to keep the mess down here, if that's possible lol.
> Most likely I'll be dropping/pushing over a mulberry today, not sure if I'll burn it all, or save the bigger pieces. It's a 9-10" tree iirc, but I have a lot of wood here and I don't need anymore piles .
> Good of you to help them out, sounds like they could really use it.
> Just thought about this when reading "23/24 wood" and thought, how many people are thinking of their heating for 23/24 right now. Even though I've said it myself many times in this thread, never really hit me like that. Good to be ahead of the game for sure .
> Edit; after hitting "post", I decided I'll split the bigger pieces of the mulberry and put it in the barn for 23/24, no need to waste it.


Definitely good to help someone out, good going, hope you get the tree.

I'm 4-6 weeks from last fire of the winter and should end up with around 6-6.5 cord left. If winters are mild like this one, that's 22/23, 23/24 done for me and for mum. If we have a harsh winter them I need another 2-3 cord. I've already noticed a significant increase in scrounger competition, due I'm sure to our soaring energy prices, so I'm glad I'm well ahead!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> scrounge season is about to start here.



Here too. Fuel Wood season on the National Forests starts April 1st every year.


----------



## James Miller

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here too. Fuel Wood season on the National Forests starts April 1st every year.


Not sure what I'd do if scrounging had a season around here.


----------



## svk

Scrounged together some Dorito taco pie. This recipe is a winner.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Scrounged together some Dorito taco pie. This recipe is a winner.
> View attachment 977831
> View attachment 977832


I saw that recipe. Might give it a go

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

SCHallenger said:


> The pics resemble the Russian Olive I cut from my backyard & processed into lathe wood about 30 yrs ago. I don't remember what the bark looked like. The lathe work is still waiting?! The color looks like Catalpa which I also milled into lathe wood. It does not look like walnut.


What's up neighbor, been a while


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> too dark for a photo but Jordan and his two colleagues just delivered a load of wood and another should come tomorrow. Only Conifer but all helps with the gas bills (tariff increases by 50% tomorrow!) As I said, when I saw the snow blowing about outside I thought of them....I was sat in the house at 23C and two stoves roaring! Delivered to the house courtesy of the UK version of this place (a quiet backwater by comparison) and it's tip site directory.
> 
> Thanks guys .


So your gas bills just doubled . 


LondonNeil said:


> Definitely good to help someone out, good going, hope you get the tree.
> 
> I'm 4-6 weeks from last fire of the winter and should end up with around 6-6.5 cord left. If winters are mild like this one, that's 22/23, 23/24 done for me and for mum. If we have a harsh winter them I need another 2-3 cord. I've already noticed a significant increase in scrounger competition, due I'm sure to our soaring energy prices, so I'm glad I'm well ahead!


James was the one giving wood away, this time.
I offered my neighbor a bunch of semi punky stuff, he said he may get it next week, that was a couple weeks ago now. This is the same neighbor I've given wood to in the past, he told me he'd be happy to help with wood for his place, never stops by when the saw or splitter is going. I wonder if that will change when our prices go up more. 

Managed to get the mulberry pushed over and cut up, tossed all the branches on the forks and hualed them to the bonfire, then split the rounds and put them in the woodshed. I even found a round of black locust to split and a couple dead branches I cut off one out front to clean the look up a bit. I now have 5.25 out of the 11 rows for 23/24, depending on what I need to finish the season out, won't be long now and we'll be done. 30 for the low tomorrow though.


----------



## SCHallenger

svk said:


> Scrounged together some Dorito taco pie. This recipe is a winner.
> View attachment 977831
> View attachment 977832


Oh man, does that look good!! I would be forever grateful if you send me the recipe in a PM!!


----------



## SCHallenger

chipper1 said:


> What's up neighbor, been a while


Kevin just ported my 201! When I fire it up, the trees start to tremble! He he!


----------



## chipper1

SCHallenger said:


> Kevin just ported my 201! When I fire it up, the trees start to tremble! He he!


Sounds fun.
Ran my 200 rear handle this morning .


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Scrounged together some Dorito taco pie. This recipe is a winner.
> View attachment 977831
> View attachment 977832


Now I'm hungry...


----------



## svk

SCHallenger said:


> Oh man, does that look good!! I would be forever grateful if you send me the recipe in a PM!!











Dorito Pie


This easy Dorito Pie is one recipe everyone will agree on!




centslessdeals.com





This is similar to what I used but I used cheddar cheese instead of pepper Jack. I followed a video on FB that didn’t actually include a recipe


----------



## mountainguyed67

James Miller said:


> Not sure what I'd do if scrounging had a season around here.



Someone could cut longer here if they wanted, on private property. When orchards are removed, they’ll sometimes allow cutting for a fee. You could cut on your own property, or a friends too. I only once got wood from a tree crew, it was some unknown tree. In the city most trees are non native. In rural areas and foothills it’s mostly oak. The reason the National Forest has a season is it’s too steep, same reason logging shuts down for the winter.


----------



## Cowboy254

For me, scrounging season is that time after cricket season finishes when the snakes, spiders and scorpions are heading in to hibernate but before the drop bears reach full ferocity. It normally lasts about 3 days.


----------



## Lee192233

Cowboy254 said:


> For me, scrounging season is that time after cricket season finishes when the snakes, spiders and scorpions are heading in to hibernate but before the drop bears reach full ferocity. It normally lasts about 3 days.


The infamous drop bear...


You have drop bears down under and we have the Hodag here in Wisconsin.


Look up wikipedia's explanation for the Hodag. It's funny stuff.


----------



## LondonNeil

It's only Conifer, but it's free heat. probably about a cord


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> It's only Conifer, but it's free heat. probably about a cord
> 
> View attachment 978024


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> It's only Conifer, but it's free heat. probably about a cord
> 
> View attachment 978024


Crikey, get it around the back before someone pinches it. Time to fire up the pram!


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Crikey, get it around the back before someone pinches it. Time to fire up the pram!


Definitely! There will be some pram action to rival H-ranch!


----------



## svk

Howdy.

New pup woke me up at 2:30 and I figured I would wait him out...he ended up howling till 4 minutes before my alarm went off. I guess I wont do that again lol.

First pup was a beast to kennel train. Second one was a dream. This one going well but I tried to push it too much lol.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Howdy.
> 
> New pup woke me up at 2:30 and I figured I would wait him out...he ended up howling till 4 minutes before my alarm went off. I guess I wont do that again lol.
> 
> First pup was a beast to kennel train. Second one was a dream. This one going well but I tried to push it too much lol.


Crate training can be a bear. It is truly worth it though. It's nice to have dogs that kennel up quietly. Especially when the guests don't like or are scared of dogs.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Crate training can be a bear. It is truly worth it though. It's nice to have dogs that kennel up quietly. Especially when the guests don't like or are scared of dogs.


Absolutely! The other two already kennel by command from anywhere in the house.


----------



## SS396driver

Trying to catch up to @H-Ranch ran 25 loads then stopped counting


----------



## SS396driver

Rest of the pictures from today . This is the smaller of three oaks that fell at my friends place . And I hit what appears to be a roofing nail on the last cut


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Rest of the pictures from today . This is the smaller of three oaks that fell at my friends place . And I hit what appears to be a roofing nail on the last cut View attachment 978100


Barbed wire, live stock fencing, railroad boundary fencing, fence staples, nails… nothing unusual there!


----------



## djg james

Light load today. Oak and Pecan. We had 2" of rain and it made the log yard a mess. Is the dark centered wood Black Oak or Black Jack Oak?


A lot more recently dumped but I had to stay on the rock with my truck.


A pile of this too. I'm calling it Birch but I'm not sure.


----------



## SCHallenger

svk said:


> Howdy.
> 
> New pup woke me up at 2:30 and I figured I would wait him out...he ended up howling till 4 minutes before my alarm went off. I guess I wont do that again lol.
> 
> First pup was a beast to kennel train. Second one was a dream. This one going well but I tried to push it too much lol.


Beagle?


----------



## gggGary

After being a road warrior for the last month then wet snow, I got another Ash dropped today. Got the notch clean and straight first try. Dropped exactly according to my plan/aim. Day's like this I feel like bucking Billy Ray. LOL


On these brittle ash I sure feel more comfortable bringing my back cut in about an inch above the V of the notch. Think the hinge holds on a bit longer. My desired fall was about 20 degrees to the lean/load direction, mainly to miss a fence post. started hand splitting, hauling will have to wait, pasture is still soft, frost MOSTLY out.


----------



## LondonNeil

GrizG said:


> Barbed wire, live stock fencing, railroad boundary fencing, fence staples, nails… nothing unusual there!


Last cut, that's the unusual bit!

As a suburbanite with my scrounging coming from other gardens I get washing line, rope swings, nails/screws for bird feeders and tree houses, chain link fencing. It all has the same effect ... Sparks, a grimace, reach for the file.


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys it's been a while. Life got busy. You all know. Just coming off over time at work. Feels like I haven't had much of a life here lately. Any way. I finally bought a little tractor. Picked up a kubota B7510. Rough shape but fully functioning and serviced. 2k hours on the dash. She's been quite the project, cosmetically. Got new tires all around. Went with the r14 design. So far I quite like them. I need to get some beet juice and fill them. Currently working to get a loader built for it. I think I have 90% of everything besides lines and hoses.


----------



## GrizG

LondonNeil said:


> Last cut, that's the unusual bit!
> 
> As a suburbanite with my scrounging coming from other gardens I get washing line, rope swings, nails/screws for bird feeders and tree houses, chain link fencing. It all has the same effect ... Sparks, a grimace, reach for the file.


Yeah… I get my share of nails, j-hooks, screws and other hardware too. Worst thing was a j-hook while chainsaw milling the big ash in my avatar… broke about 20 teeth off the chain as I recall. The pitfall of using a winch versus pushing by hand… $50+ chain destroyed!


----------



## GrizG

LondonNeil said:


> Last cut, that's the unusual bit!
> 
> As a suburbanite with my scrounging coming from other gardens I get washing line, rope swings, nails/screws for bird feeders and tree houses, chain link fencing. It all has the same effect ... Sparks, a grimace, reach for the file.


Speak of the devil… I no sooner sent off that reply when I started cleaning out the fireplace… some light duty live stock fencing!


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> Light load today. Oak and Pecan. We had 2" of rain and it made the log yard a mess. Is the dark centered wood Black Oak or Black Jack Oak?
> View attachment 978125
> 
> A lot more recently dumped but I had to stay on the rock with my truck.
> View attachment 978126
> 
> A pile of this too. I'm calling it Birch but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 978127


Is the dark centered wood Black Oak or Black Jack Oak? And is the last pile Birch?


----------



## svk

SCHallenger said:


> Beagle?


Golden retriever


----------



## svk

Encountered my ex last night for the first time since last fall.

Not counting the 30+ pound weight gain, she looks pretty rough. Not exactly the face of someone who is “happier than they’ve ever been” (or so they say on FB)!!!

Gee, maybe I WASN’T the problem.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Is the dark centered wood Black Oak or Black Jack Oak? And is the last pile Birch?


Oak by the bark. Not sure of type. The "birch" looks like wild cherry from the bark and reddish heartwood.


----------



## Philbert

Anybody try or use a metal detector on a regular basis? Or mostly go by luck and instinct?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Oak by the bark. Not sure of type. The "birch" looks like wild cherry from the bark and reddish heartwood.


It's definitely Oak. I just don't know which one. Not that it matters. Bad pictures. Not as red as it looks. It's definitely not Cherry. I've cut a fair amount of that and this doesn't have the smell and is not red. The scales are bigger and much more pronounced than Cherry.


----------



## Aknutter

Philbert said:


> Anybody try or use a metal detector on a regular basis? Or mostly go by luck and instinct.


@unclemoustache had posted a pic of an isolator dug out of a log he was milling.


----------



## GrizG

Philbert said:


> Anybody try or use a metal detector on a regular basis? Or mostly go by luck and instinct?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


I use a handheld one in my woodworking shop… haven’t used one in the field. Running nails through $120 table saw blades, jointers and thickness planners is never a good time…


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> It's definitely Oak. I just don't know which one. Not that it matters. Bad pictures. Not as red as it looks. It's definitely not Cherry. I've cut a fair amount of that and this doesn't have the smell and is not red. The scales are bigger and much more pronounced than Cherry.


Older,mature wild cherry will get the heavier, scaly bark. This is one I did about a year ago. Enlarge the pic if you can.


----------



## JustJeff

Hound dog enjoying the fire this morning.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## old CB

djg james said:


> Is the dark centered wood Black Oak or Black Jack Oak?


Does not look like black jack to me.


----------



## old CB

LondonNeil said:


> Last cut, that's the unusual bit!


Yup, first cut of the day with a nicely sharpened chain--that's when you often find hardware.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Definitely! There will be some pram action to rival H-ranch!


Been waitin' on @LondonNeil all day for his bouncy baby buggy pics and even gave him a 5 hour head start this morning. But there's work to be done!


----------



## farmer steve

H-Ranch said:


> Been waitin' on @LondonNeil all day for his bouncy baby buggy pics and even gave him a 5 hour head start this morning. But there's work to be done!
> View attachment 978333
> View attachment 978334
> View attachment 978335
> View attachment 978336
> View attachment 978337
> View attachment 978338


Maybe to many pints last nite
Did a bit myself today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The wind blew over a big oak out in my woods some time ago, so today my friend and me, finally got started on getting it out,






We started at the top and cut it into chunks, skidding them as we went,






Until we got to some pretty good sized 10' chunks,






we got about half of it out,






then it started to rain, so I called it quits and we came back home.

Maybe next weekend we can work on it some more...

SR


----------



## MustangMike

Aknutter said:


> @unclemoustache had posted a pic of an isolator dug out of a log he was milling.


My saw found one in the middle of a piece of Chestnut Oak. The saw just stopped cutting. I have it in my garage.


----------



## U&A

Necessity is the mother of all things........

But motivation is a key contributor to the outcome...






Filling the wood bin...... ah...good enough for April 2nd[emoji23][emoji23]







Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Necessity is the mother of all things........
> 
> But motivation is a key contributor to the outcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filling the wood bin...... ah...good enough for April 2nd[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


Just brought in a wheelbarrow load myself. Not as much black locust, but rather a bunch of that shoulder wood, cherry, and red oak lol.
Saw this HVBW today when getting fuel for the Kubotas .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> The wind blew over a big oak out in my woods some time ago, so today my friend and me, finally got started on getting it out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started at the top and cut it into chunks, skidding them as we went,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until we got to some pretty good sized 10' chunks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got about half of it out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it started to rain, so I called it quits and we came back home.
> 
> Maybe next weekend we can work on it some more...
> 
> SR


Nice haul Rob.
Looks pretty swampy there.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Hey guys it's been a while. Life got busy. You all know. Just coming off over time at work. Feels like I haven't had much of a life here lately. Any way. I finally bought a little tractor. Picked up a kubota B7510. Rough shape but fully functioning and serviced. 2k hours on the dash. She's been quite the project, cosmetically. Got new tires all around. Went with the r14 design. So far I quite like them. I need to get some beet juice and fill them. Currently working to get a loader built for it. I think I have 90% of everything besides lines and hoses.


Congrats on the new ride.
Been working mine hard lately. 
I couldn't roll this one over, so once I got it on its side I used the little tractor to hold it, then adjusted the big one to roll it onto the cut side. Once it was there I lifted the side that was in the hole as much as I could, then turned it on the flat so it rotated out of the hole.
Not sure what to do with it now lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK Neil, I'm going to take a break. But if you haven't gotten to it yet, you're going to need a headlamp now.  Well, unless you just wait a couple hours.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Saw this HVBW today when getting fuel for the Kubotas .


I wonder if that's what makes it "premium"?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul Rob.
> Looks pretty swampy there.


 Yup, it fell right across a creek!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yup, it fell right across a creek!
> 
> SR


That would have a tendency to be a wet area lol.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I wonder if that's what makes it "premium"?


I thought it was the price lol.


----------



## Jere39

Cutting for a friend who had a 4 oak domino windfall across one of her nature trails, coincidentally the trail that leads to a fire pit. Anyway, the bottom tree made it to the ground, the rest are in various stages of hung, or stressed or pinched against other trees. It was quite a mess. I took both my Dolmar PS 421 for limbing enough to get into the meat of the tree. Then switched to the PS 6100 for walking the trunk back. 




I was able to sort out and relieve the stress on two of the trunks, but one is still hung and powerfully stressed on a standing tree. I finished up the tank on some easy cuts on this trunk that was held up off the ground and let that final one there for some additional thought, and to consider when I am less tired. Here is the 6100 in it's element: _(21 seconds)_



Chewing gum to filter the saw chips, and still puzzling over the trunk hung above


----------



## gggGary

Finished up the Ash, 


Will haul to the racks when the ground is firm enough for the rig.

had help from the horsies 


they love munching the bark off. I left some tops out for them so they don't barge the fence to get at my brush pile.
The stump with the wedge set back on it. Kept the hinge a bit thicker at this end to counter the lean.
It went over slow, even cut a bit more after it started to go.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Just brought in a wheelbarrow load myself. Not as much black locust, but rather a bunch of that shoulder wood, cherry, and red oak lol.
> Saw this HVBW today when getting fuel for the Kubotas .
> View attachment 978386



Iv been burning a lot of maple lately. Still can get a good 10-12 hours of it. 

Iv been low on black locust for a while but may have some coming soon!


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## JustJeff

Been off all week with the Rona. It's been kicking my butt although I was feeling good enough today to fart around in the garage. My wife came home this afternoon and announced that I needed to load up a saw and go help a friend cut some trees. I know my friend only has an electric chainsaw and normally calls me for the big stuff, I've cut more than 2 dozen trees at his place. So I figured it couldn't be much more than brush if he hadn't called. Threw the poulan 5020 in the truck along with a crapsman backup. I honestly wasn't sure how much I had in me but off we went. Another guy was there with a nice running Echo so I let him go at the first tree...jeez, he was doing all the right stuff but just doing a horrible job at it. Messy notch, back cut too high etc. Smaller tree and I just ran up and gave it a shove when it started to go the wrong way. Guy told me I can do the next one, so I did, and it went right where I wanted. I did the next 7 although only 3 were bigger than a foot across. I lay em down and a couple of us chunk it up and half a dozen guys step in and haul it all off. Felt good to do some work but I sure am tired this evening!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonNeil

H-Ranch said:


> OK Neil, I'm going to take a break. But if you haven't gotten to it yet, you're going to need a headlamp now.  Well, unless you just wait a couple hours.
> View attachment 978362
> View attachment 978363


Busy with family stuff I'm afraid. It's a bit relentless with 3 young kids.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Busy with family stuff I'm afraid. It's a bit relentless with 3 young kids.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 978480



Pu em to work!!!

[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## LondonNeil

Love that barrow chipper!


----------



## James Miller

Got the OK on the wood in town. Noodled a whole tank on the 4910. Definitely loosening up and not bothered by the 8 pin sprocket. 
Been cleaning up and hauling out noodles and chips. This is the second pile I swept up.
First round loaded. Probably get 3 rounds per truck load, this stuff is huge.


----------



## H-Ranch

This is probably it for today.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Love that barrow chipper!


Gotta train them young!


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> My luck has changed. Went to the log yard last week before the rain and found new wood dumped there. Nice stuff. Maybe the arborist doesn't use his new chipper on all jobs. Dry enough today to get in there so I spent 2 hours cutting and loading. Mostly R. Oak, Black Oak (Black Jack Oak?), Ash and Pecan. I meant to take my camera with me to show all that is there, but I was in a hurry and forgot it. I ought to be able to get 3 - 4 more loads like this if he doesn't burn it right away. Just starting out for the year so I like to limit my 'exercise' to around 2 hours until I get my stamina.
> 
> Truck hardly budged with the new shocks and only squatted about half way when I hitched up the full trailer. It drives like a truck again.
> 
> View attachment 977059
> View attachment 977060



Nice looking load of firewood. What brand shocks did you get for the Dodge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @chipper1. Have a good one Brett.


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> Nice looking load of firewood. What brand shocks did you get for the Dodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...aLrvTSe4Yrq2aUr62EhoCxfMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds For the front and 
https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...ynipUE_8H6cAoyZr4whoC5k0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds For the rear. Got them cheaper through amazon.


----------



## U&A

Sierra_rider said:


> 1500 or 2500/3500? I've got a 3rd gen Ram 2500 with the 6.7 diesel and a 6 speed manual, a load of wood like that in the back, is the only time it rides nice lol. In its case, Dodge was very conservative in the payload capacity rating.



I agreeMy 2016 srw 3500 has a payload 4440lbs in the bed. Iv had that in there and she was just past level. Plenty of room before it was on the axle bumpers 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

James Miller said:


> View attachment 978508
> 
> Got the OK on the wood in town. Noodled a whole tank on the 4910. Definitely loosening up and not bothered by the 8 pin sprocket. View attachment 978509
> Been cleaning up and hauling out noodles and chips. This is the second pile I swept up.View attachment 978510
> First round loaded. Probably get 3 rounds per truck load, this stuff is huge.



If you know of anyone who has chickens or other type animals that need litter, they will be extremely happy to relieve you of those piles. I keep my neighbor supplied with my noodles. She just called and will be delivering my supper - potato soup.


----------



## 501Maico

Scrounging my own tree. A mature Chestnut Oak that has been slowly dying off and base rot is now showing up. With most winds from the west, there was a good chance of it falling on my house if left too long and it was too tall to fall in any direction. I used the 2511 for a few cuts on the trunk until the diameter got to big for the 12" bar. My son was helping on the ground and he hauled up the Makita via a pulley I had attached to my harness for the rest of the cuts. That was nice on my arms not having to pull it up. I just went low enough to safely drop the tree.
I used flat cuts with mini wedges to keep the bar from binding at the end of the cut, chunking down either 16" or 32" lengths.


----------



## H-Ranch

A few loads with some of the splits that my 15 year old daughter made today.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new ride.
> Been working mine hard lately.
> I couldn't roll this one over, so once I got it on its side I used the little tractor to hold it, then adjusted the big one to roll it onto the cut side. Once it was there I lifted the side that was in the hole as much as I could, then turned it on the flat so it rotated out of the hole.
> Not sure what to do with it now lol.
> View attachment 978389
> View attachment 978390


If it's a walnut stump clean it up and mill it... some of the best looking walnut for shop made veneer and gun stocks comes from the stump!


----------



## Olduhfguy

Jere39 said:


> Cutting for a friend who had a 4 oak domino windfall across one of her nature trails, coincidentally the trail that leads to a fire pit. Anyway, the bottom tree made it to the ground, the rest are in various stages of hung, or stressed or pinched against other trees. It was quite a mess. I took both my Dolmar PS 421 for limbing enough to get into the meat of the tree. Then switched to the PS 6100 for walking the trunk back.
> 
> View attachment 978399
> 
> 
> I was able to sort out and relieve the stress on two of the trunks, but one is still hung and powerfully stressed on a standing tree. I finished up the tank on some easy cuts on this trunk that was held up off the ground and let that final one there for some additional thought, and to consider when I am less tired. Here is the 6100 in it's element: _(21 seconds)_
> 
> 
> 
> Chewing gum to filter the saw chips, and still puzzling over the trunk hung above



It's all about figuring where the stress is, and calculating where it's going to go 'cause there's no way to stop something that heavy if it makes up its mind to move


----------



## svk

Hey guys.

Last night the gf and I went to a burlesque show. It was really good and very entertaining (both comedic as well as the dancers). Today we slept in and then I did a little vehicle maintenance-put the summer tires on my truck, a trip to town to attempt to grab groceries and wash the car (car wash was closed), and walked the dogs a few times. Spring is coming, slowly.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> If it's a walnut stump clean it up and mill it... some of the best looking walnut for shop made veneer and gun stocks comes from the stump!


It's elm. It was a double stem, and there is a seam with inclusion pretty close to the middle. I'll probably clean it off a bit with the hose and then cut from the middle out on each side as I could probably move half of it "pretty easily" in comparison to the hole thing lol.
I was talking to a guy at church tonight and he said a friend of his has a machine that makes stocks. He sold him walnut trees that were hollow and the guy would use the crotch wood and leave the rest, then he would make firewood out of it. I never knew there was a machine like that an individual could buy.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> It's elm. It was a double stem, and there is a seam with inclusion pretty close to the middle. I'll probably clean it off a bit with the hose and then cut from the middle out on each side as I could probably move half of it "pretty easily" in comparison to the hole thing lol.
> I was talking to a guy at church tonight and he said a friend of his has a machine that makes stocks. He sold him walnut trees that were hollow and the guy would use the crotch wood and leave the rest, then he would make firewood out of it. I never knew there was a machine like that an individual could buy.


Stock duplicators are pretty simple machines. Springfield Armory was using them by the time of the Civil War. 

https://www.nps.gov/spar/learn/historyculture/machines.htm has a photo of a wooden duplicator at Springfield.

There is a video here of a metal duplicator. 

A woman on YouTube makes airplane props on a homemade duplicator. This video shows a Sopwith prop in process 

A couple of my associates at Colonial Williamsburg, VA made a duplicator that used two routers (one spun counterclockwise and one clockwise) so they could make two items at a time.


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> Stock duplicators are pretty simple machines. Springfield Armory was using them by the time of the Civil War.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/spar/learn/historyculture/machines.htm has a photo of a wooden duplicator at Springfield.
> 
> There is a video here of a metal duplicator.
> 
> A woman on YouTube makes airplane props on a homemade duplicator. This video shows a Sopwith prop in process
> 
> A couple of my associates at Colonial Williamsburg, VA made a duplicator that used two routers (one spun counterclockwise and one clockwise) so they could make two items at a time.



That's so cool!


----------



## gggGary

Been kinda avoiding dropping this one for a while now.




But after getting three other ash in this area down and cleaned up, crunch time had come.


Gotta love it when a plan works! Removed the gate and fence wires then dropped it in the middle of all three posts and it gently rolled against the gate post. Zero damage. Also dropped another one a bit further back in the woods out between fence posts. That one was balanced to slightly back leaning, had to wedge it over.


Allison helped haul the brush and it's all bucked up, fencing, gate back in place. Several more hours with the maul and hauling to the wood stacks to go.
A bit bigger than they look here, about 3 cord from 3 trees.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Way heavier than sassafras. That stuff grows like a weed on my property. Sassafras splits with just a stern look at it too. LOL. It does have a resemblance though.


Mulberry?


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> Stock duplicators are pretty simple machines. Springfield Armory was using them by the time of the Civil War.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/spar/learn/historyculture/machines.htm has a photo of a wooden duplicator at Springfield.
> 
> There is a video here of a metal duplicator.
> 
> A woman on YouTube makes airplane props on a homemade duplicator. This video shows a Sopwith prop in process
> 
> A couple of my associates at Colonial Williamsburg, VA made a duplicator that used two routers (one spun counterclockwise and one clockwise) so they could make two items at a time.



Here's a video with a better look at the stock duplicator at Springfield Armory. It is in the background in the opening scene:


----------



## turnkey4099

GrizG said:


> Stock duplicators are pretty simple machines. Springfield Armory was using them by the time of the Civil War.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/spar/learn/historyculture/machines.htm has a photo of a wooden duplicator at Springfield.
> 
> There is a video here of a metal duplicator.
> 
> A woman on YouTube makes airplane props on a homemade duplicator. This video shows a Sopwith prop in process
> 
> A couple of my associates at Colonial Williamsburg, VA made a duplicator that used two routers (one spun counterclockwise and one clockwise) so they could make two items at a time.




I wasted 9 minutes watching that stupid thing. Part 1, where is part 2so we can see some thing actually happening to shape it?


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> Here's a video with a better look at the stock duplicator at Springfield Armory. It is in the background in the opening scene:



This video shows two generations of duplicators in use at Springfield Armory. I was amused the first time I saw this video as I recognized that the early scenes of blacksmiths and gunsmiths was filmed at Colonial Williamsburg, VA and that I knew people in those scenes... Lots of good tinder for fire starting coming out of those stocking processes! I used to go to the cabinet shop to get plane shavings to start our forge...


----------



## GrizG

turnkey4099 said:


> I wasted 9 minutes watching that stupid thing. Part 1, where is part 2so we can see some thing actually happening to shape it?


Patience is a virtue... See the next one I posted...


----------



## H-Ranch

A few more today.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Patience is a virtue... See the next one I posted...


Who's got time for patience theses days lol.
Thanks for sharing the videos, never seen those used for stocks, but I've see similar for other things, especially lathes.
Didn't do anything with the stump today, no duplicator here lol. I did however think about bringing the hose out there lol. I need to figure out where the split is so I can clean that part of the back side of it, then flip it and clean the other side so I can cut it from the top.
Not sure I'll even be able to lift half of it, but half will fit in the bonfire pit, kind of.


----------



## mountainguyed67

My son’s and I removed a tree at the front corner of our house today. Over the years it grew up against the house, and made spooky haunted house sounds when the wind blew. It was one of the three forks of the trunk that was rubbing the house, and another was really close. It would have looked weird to leave only one, so we brought the whole tree down. It was a weird wood, so we didn’t keep any. Got the whole mess cleaned up already too.


----------



## Cowboy254

Now that the wind and rain has stopped, I went back out to the farm to get started. One stem of this peppermint was long dead, and as it turned out, full of termite junk. 




Some sections were ok but other bits had about 12 inches of a 16 inch round full of termite refuse and mud. Blurk. At least it hardly needed a touch to split and there will be some ok wood in it. 




I then made a start on the other stem which was green and untouched by termites. Stihl a little bit to go there but I was running out of light so I chucked some bits in the trailer and called it quits. I'll be able to get out there and do a bit more in the morning.


----------



## Oletrapper

chipper1 said:


> It's elm. It was a double stem, and there is a seam with inclusion pretty close to the middle. I'll probably clean it off a bit with the hose and then cut from the middle out on each side as I could probably move half of it "pretty easily" in comparison to the hole thing lol.
> I was talking to a guy at church tonight and he said a friend of his has a machine that makes stocks. He sold him walnut trees that were hollow and the guy would use the crotch wood and leave the rest, then he would make firewood out of it. I never knew there was a machine like that an individual could buy.


Don't know for sure but he is probably using an old Shoe Last Duplicating Lathe. The youtube shows an old one being used. It shows the duplicator in the first part of the video. The rest of the video is irrelevant. 
I had a friend years ago that used one to make wooden duck decoys. He has passed and I have often wondered what happened to the lathe. I'll try and post a pic of one of the decoys the lathe produced. The same could be done with a gun stock.

 OT


----------



## MustangMike

As a retired auditor, I always get a kick out of things that just aren't right, and the lack of reviews being done.

For example, Fed Ex sent me an e-mail today (4/5/22) stating they will be delivering my Cabelas order to me between 11:30 and 4:10 *on 4/4/22!!!
*
Boy, talk about fast!

And yesterday I got my Bailey's Master Catalog for 2022. It has lots of specs for Husky and Makita saws. I was particularly impressed with the MKA EA7900PRZ1.

It is 79cc, only 18.3 lbs but produces 45.7 Hp!!! I'll bet no one will need to get that thing ported!


----------



## svk

FedEx is a **** show. They recently lost my wine delivery. They called me to see if I got it and said they didn’t know what was in it or if it got delivered and then they asked if it was wine and said it must’ve gotten broken on the way because they don’t have any delivery receipt and they don’t have it anymore. So WTF did it actually go? If it was damaged in transit, it would’ve been reported and they would’ve had a soggy box of wine. 

Someone in the Superior, WI shipping terminal must’ve enjoyed some good wine last week lol


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, Steve, it is kind of common for trucks from all companies to suffer from "evaporation".


----------



## LondonNeil

It never rains unless it pours. There was me thinking the extra competition for logs due to our surging gas price was leading to a slow start to scrounge season but I've now got a large Oak on the way.... Better shift some of last weekst Coni tonight then!


----------



## Brufab

Some big bar scrounge for you guys in PA.


----------



## muddstopper

Dont get me started on UPS. I have a order for a 12 tray dehydrator that is already several days late. UPS is now saying my order may be lost. They gave me the option to cancel and reorder, but that aint going to happen. Since I first ordered the dehydrator, the price has increased by $20. I dont think I should have to pay the extra to take a chance on it being lost also. I dont need the dehydrator right now so I plan on just being a pain in their butt until my order shows up or they make up what it will cost me to cancel and reorder.


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## LondonNeil

Not as well stacked as H-ranch but I only dropped 2 logs total and I was squeezing through a doorway and down 3 steps.

That's probably a little over a third/not quite half shifted. Hopefully I've enough room for tomorrow's delivery/ies!


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> That's probably a little over a third/not quite half shifted. Hopefully I've enough room for tomorrow's delivery/ies!


Looks like you're working with the headlamp or of necessity! Nicely done, Neil. 

Still trying to crank out a little every day. Mine is out of necessity too - otherwise I'll be cutting the weeds around the logs just to get to them.


----------



## Cowboy254

I took a trailer load of wood to my one and only customer this morning. Since I see all the cool kids are using wheelbarrows these days I thought I'd try to fit in with the group.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> all the cool kids are using wheelbarrows


Oh yeah, it's a regular international wheelbarrow fest today!


----------



## gggGary

Darn I wheel barrowed a load to the wood box today, can't believe I didn't take a pic.
4 trailer loads to the drying racks. Pasture was finally firm enough for the mower and trailer today. Raining now.


----------



## chipper1

gggGary said:


> Darn I wheel barrowed a load to the wood box today, can't believe I didn't take a pic.
> 4 trailer loads to the drying racks. Pasture was finally firm enough for the mower and trailer today. Raining now.


I managed to get a couple drains put in under the accessory drive today, I have one more to do.
I also started cutting the big stump in half, it went alright, but after resharpening a couple times I was done with that for the day. Maybe I'll try a bit more tomorrow if you don't send too much rain to this side of the lake.
Oh  .


----------



## MustangMike

Well ... since we have exhausted the topic of Oil threads, maybe it is time to start on wheelbarrows ... wood handles or metal??? Steel or Plastic??? One wheel or two???

Hard tire or pump up??? Just some food for thought!


----------



## Sawdust Man

MustangMike said:


> Well ... since we have exhausted the topic of Oil threads, maybe it is time to start on wheelbarrows ... wood handles or metal??? Steel or Plastic??? One wheel or two???
> 
> Hard tire or pump up??? Just some food for thought!


Steel, one wheel, wood handles, flat proof tire, and it needs to be painted green!
Anybody that thinks otherwise is wrong.....

How's that?


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Dont get me started on UPS. I have a order for a 12 tray dehydrator that is already several days late. UPS is now saying my order may be lost. They gave me the option to cancel and reorder, but that aint going to happen. Since I first ordered the dehydrator, the price has increased by $20. I dont think I should have to pay the extra to take a chance on it being lost also. I dont need the dehydrator right now so I plan on just being a pain in their butt until my order shows up or they make up what it will cost me to cancel and reorder.


I ordered a cast iron wok that came from the clearance section of an upscale store and shipped through USPS. It vanished in transit and after 6 weeks I complained and they mailed me another one. That showed up within a week and about three weeks later the second one arrived. I called them back and they said keep it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, Steve, it is kind of common for trucks from all companies to suffer from "evaporation".


Yep.

What I didn't understand is why they were playing dumb. The label clearly is listed as alcohol and adult sig required.

Long and short, it was scanned in when it arrived in Superior and then disappeared. It never went out for delivery.


----------



## CDElliott

MustangMike said:


> Well ... since we have exhausted the topic of Oil threads, maybe it is time to start on wheelbarrows ... wood handles or metal??? Steel or Plastic??? One wheel or two???
> 
> Hard tire or pump up??? Just some food for thought!


How about the Dyson Ballbarrow?


----------



## MustangMike

Sawdust Man said:


> Steel, one wheel, wood handles, flat proof tire, and it needs to be painted green!
> Anybody that thinks otherwise is wrong.....
> 
> How's that?


Agree with everything you say except the color, I leave them "True Temper" black!

I also like to replace the handles with chainsaw made Shag Hickory.


----------



## Sawdust Man

MustangMike said:


> Agree with everything you say except the color, I leave them "True Temper" black!
> 
> I also like to replace the handles with chainsaw maee Shag Hickory.


There is potential here.....


----------



## Square Cutter

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Craigslist and Facebook marketplace are the best currently for me but pallets and construction sites


mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


Craigslist and facebook marketplace have been pretty good lately. Construction sites are good if the framers let you take the scrap. I've also used a skill saw to cut up pallets if I'd run out mid winter. It's worth it if you can find the oak ones. 8 -10 will get you up and running for a bit. Up here in Washington you can get permits to go into the national forest or dnr land. Some of them are free or very cheap. I always offer to cut wood if a friend has a tree that needs gone. After 14 years of burning wood I've gotten picky with firewood. Now I won't pick up cottonwood, cedar or pine unless I'm just using it for bon fires or kindling.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> The label clearly is listed as alcohol and adult sig required.



There is the answer. Makes it very easy to target. The wine probably never left the depot. Either an alcoholic hid it away and kept having a crafty swig or the night shift boys had a wine and cheese party.


----------



## djg james

Edwarddechant said:


> ..... Construction sites are good if the framers let you take the scrap..... After 14 years of burning wood I've gotten picky with firewood. Now I won't pick up cottonwood, cedar or pine unless I'm just using it for bon fires or kindling.


Farmland near me has been converted to housing. Always a dumpster around with scrap lumber. I pick out 2x4s, cut and rip sticks on a table saw and then pack in banana boxes. I can stack the kindling boxes under my deck. I tried splitting the 2x4s with a hatchet, but is was too time consuming. Easier on the saw.
And I'm picky too. Try to get only hardwoods.


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> Well ... since we have exhausted the topic of Oil threads, maybe it is time to start on wheelbarrows ... wood handles or metal??? Steel or Plastic??? One wheel or two???
> 
> Hard tire or pump up??? Just some food for thought!


The best ones are scrounged 
Use mine and you readily understand why it was put out on the curb, it's cheap and Flexi and the broken weld exacerbates that. I don't think I've ever seen wooden handled ones this side of the pond, they look very robust.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> Farmland near me has been converted to housing. Always a dumpster around with scrap lumber. I pick out 2x4s, cut and rip sticks on a table saw and then pack in banana boxes. I can stack the kindling boxes under my deck. I tried splitting the 2x4s with a hatchet, but is was too time consuming. Easier on the saw.
> And I'm picky too. Try to get only hardwoods.


Really? I find timber (lumber) usually splits with a hatchet very easily, the grain is usually fairly straight.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wet weather has caused a postponement of the oak removal. I have another day now to shift more Conifer off my 'lawn-landing' and make room for it.


----------



## Jere39

I admit I have a home address that is not easy to find - and that was one of the attractive points when I bought this place 35 years ago. Even the LDS Missionaries don't find me, or don't feel like it is worth their time to trudge the long driveway, or maybe they think they might be entering a scene from Deliverance. But, I always felt that a responsible FedEx or UPS driver assigned this area might remember having found my home once or twice to find it again. I find it ironic when the UPS driver gives up, heads back to their distribution center and initiates a post card for the mailman to deliver with this message:

"Address Does Not Exist" 

So, what do they think the USPS will do with it?

I once ordered a chainsaw (Dolmar PS-421) that FedEx declared undeliverable for over a week due to bad address. I finally took an old 4x8 sheet of plywood, spray painted: "Hey FedEx - here I am" and hung balloons on it", and staked it at the end of my driveway. I happened to be outside my garage when he finally showed up, he asked me to remove the sign.


----------



## Jere39

A couple pages ago I posted a picture and a video of some sawing at a friends place where a 4 tree domino blocked her hiking trail. She was taking pictures while I and son were working. Here is one of the trees just as I was starting to carve my way into the back side of the trees:







And a picture of me cutting the unstressed ends off some of the pinched and hung:


And finally, a picture of the way I left it for the day. I had run through all the fuel mix I had taken along, and the owner was short enough to walk under this remaining trunk:




I'll let her son rearrange the rounds, maybe even process some of it, then go back and free up the last one.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> Really? I find timber (lumber) usually splits with a hatchet very easily, the grain is usually fairly straight.


Well, I hit knots and then small pieces would splinter off. Nice straight pieces pack better in my boxes. Not to mention, my arthritic wrist starts hurting from the pounding.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Well ... since we have exhausted the topic of Oil threads, maybe it is time to start on wheelbarrows ... wood handles or metal??? Steel or Plastic??? One wheel or two???
> 
> Hard tire or pump up??? Just some food for thought!


Old school steel is my choice.


----------



## MustangMike

I'm still buried in tax season and my computer went down about 2 weeks ago so we scrambled to get this one up and running ... which means no pics on it yet.

I promise I'll post some pics of my "rescued" True Temper (my favorite) with the Shag Hickory handles and non-inflatable tire when tax season is over.

An inflatable tire my ride better, but they are just not "always ready".

I have non-inflatable tires on both the wheelbarrow up at my cabin and on one of the two I have down here.

My other wheelbarrow down here is a Jackson. It is very heavy duty, but just does not feel as nimble as the True Temper.


----------



## Oletrapper

Jere39 said:


> I admit I have a home address that is not easy to find - and that was one of the attractive points when I bought this place 35 years ago. Even the LDS Missionaries don't find me, or don't feel like it is worth their time to trudge the long driveway, or maybe they think they might be entering a scene from Deliverance. But, I always felt that a responsible FedEx or UPS driver assigned this area might remember having found my home once or twice to find it again. I find it ironic when the UPS driver gives up, heads back to their distribution center and initiates a post card for the mailman to deliver with this message:
> 
> "Address Does Not Exist"
> 
> So, what do they think the USPS will do with it?
> 
> I once ordered a chainsaw (Dolmar PS-421) that FedEx declared undeliverable for over a week due to bad address. I finally took an old 4x8 sheet of plywood, spray painted: "Hey FedEx - here I am" and hung balloons on it", and staked it at the end of my driveway. I happened to be outside my garage when he finally showed up, he asked me to remove the sign.


I doubt that any of the LDS have ever watched Deliverance, but they need to. lol jmho  OT
I also have the same problems. Especially with FedEx. I am remote like yourself. Back in a holler where the sun usually comes up bout 11AM. lmao


----------



## Oletrapper

Oletrapper said:


> Don't know for sure but he is probably using an old Shoe Last Duplicating Lathe. The youtube shows an old one being used. It shows the duplicator in the first part of the video. The rest of the video is irrelevant.
> I had a friend years ago that used one to make wooden duck decoys. He has passed and I have often wondered what happened to the lathe. I'll try and post a pic of one of the decoys the lathe produced. The same could be done with a gun stock.
> 
> OT



Here's a couple of pics of the wooden duck decoy I mentioned. The head was done separately and then attached. Note the lathe bit marks on the second pic. The shoe last lathe was a marvel invention.


----------



## river of smoak

Well I took the ms650 and the husky 365 back to the all you can eat oak buffet yesterday and loaded the truck for the 5th time . The 650 was a beast untill I hit something and knocked the sharp out of the 91 teeth , lol . It's raining here today so I'll be in the garage with a new save-edge .


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> There is the answer. Makes it very easy to target. The wine probably never left the depot. Either an alcoholic hid it away and kept having a crafty swig or the night shift boys had a wine and cheese party.


Yep. Luckily it wasn’t rare or expensive


----------



## Square Cutter

Jere39 said:


> A couple pages ago I posted a picture and a video of some sawing at a friends place where a 4 tree domino blocked her hiking trail. She was taking pictures while I and son were working. Here is one of the trees just as I was starting to carve my way into the back side of the trees:
> 
> View attachment 979295
> 
> 
> And a picture of me cutting the unstressed ends off some of the pinched and hung:View attachment 979296
> 
> 
> And finally, a picture of the way I left it for the day. I had run through all the fuel mix I had taken along, and the owner was short enough to walk under this remaining trunk:
> 
> View attachment 979297
> 
> 
> I'll let her son rearrange the rounds, maybe even process some of it, then go back and free up the last one.


Love it! Looks like a fun day with some nice weather.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> 2nd day at the 'old house' scrounge. Still cutting nothing but suckers off the big tree. end of 2.5 hours today after 3 hrs the other day and I have 3/4 of the big tree cleared of bottom growth. Measured the the big one. 14' an a few inches so it is doable with my 441. I do NOT like felling trees that big. This one has huge limbs coming off all sides of it so no sure yet which way it wants to go and I'm not about to try anything fancy and make it go elsewhere. Not bad scrounge and only 10.5 miles from the house. Estimate around 7 cord from the two trees plus more from two other small trees. Lots and lots of scut work cleaning up the area around the trees - lots of dead fall and some kind of low growing shrub with 8'+ branches laying flat on teh ground.



Day 4 or 5 (lost track) on that tree. Last trip I had cut one big branch that was low enough to cut from the ground. About 18" at the butt. Left it lay and went back today with big plans to brush it out and buck up plus put down one of the small trees. My eyes were a lot bigger than than my a$$ could handle. I made 4 hours and didn't quite finish just that one limb. Gas ran out in my limbing saw (MS193) and I was too tired to gas up to finish just a couplemore cuts. That projuct is going to take a LOT of days work.

Only good thing was finding that I _can _stick it out for 4 hours but I was really dragging the last half hour. I will try to remember to take the camera tomorrow. Wasn'[t planning to go back so soon but I left my jacket and long john top lay out there.


----------



## dancan

Happy New Year Brett !!!



Wooden handles and a single large tire .


----------



## H-Ranch

Keeping with the scrounging firewood/wheelbarrow theme (maybe someone should start a thread):


----------



## H-Ranch

And


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to the farm again this arvo. Put a tank through the 241 and got the rest of the nice peppermint stem cut up. 




I chucked a cube or so in the ute, there's stihl another mebbe half a cube there plus probably 1.5 cubes of the dry but termite chewed wood from the other day. 




I considered leaving it in the ute and just driving around for a few days so people could admire my scrounge and boost my cred a bit but then decided to just stack it in the shed. I have moved wood around in there so I can get started stacking a couple of rows in the back then progressively fill it as I burn my way forward.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to the farm again this arvo. Put a tank through the 241 and got the rest of the nice peppermint stem cut up.
> 
> View attachment 979512
> 
> 
> I chucked a cube or so in the ute, there's stihl another mebbe half a cube there plus probably 1.5 cubes of the dry but termite chewed wood from the other day.
> 
> View attachment 979514
> 
> 
> I considered leaving it in the ute and just driving around for a few days so people could admire my scrounge and boost my cred a bit but then decided to just stack it in the shed. I have moved wood around in there so I can get started stacking a couple of rows in the back then progressively fill it as I burn my way forward.
> 
> View attachment 979515


That 241 is a little beast.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has a 241 ... nice little saw ... but I consider my 261 Ver II light enough for liming, and since it is ported it has plenty of snot to pull an 18" 3/8 with square file.

IMO the 241 is pretty much a dedicated liming saw, but the 261 is very capable of also handling small bucking chores.


----------



## GrizG

Okay... which one of you firewood scroungers did this? Own up to it...  









VIDEO: Bellevue home destroyed by tree removal gone wrong







www.kiro7.com


----------



## LondonNeil

There are times when I think I might have gone too far.. 




The big rounds measure 36". Most of the stem is still to come. Oh [email protected]! I've a space issue!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> There are times when I think I might have gone too far..
> View attachment 979591
> View attachment 979592
> 
> 
> The big rounds measure 36". Most of the stem is still to come. Oh [email protected]! I've a space issue!


On my screen they only look 2" across  .
Just keep scrounging, we'll let you know when you've got too far .


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> There are times when I think I might have gone too far..
> View attachment 979591
> View attachment 979592
> 
> 
> The big rounds measure 36". Most of the stem is still to come. Oh [email protected]! I've a space issue!


Looks like your mother is getting her firewood early this year. Or are you going to stack it against the front of the house like last year?


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Okay... which one of you firewood scroungers did this? Own up to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Bellevue home destroyed by tree removal gone wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com


Wasn't me, I would have gotten at least $100 for that one .
Can't even burn that Douglas "fur" stuff, you'll burn your house down.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My brother has a 241 ... nice little saw ... but I consider my 261 Ver II light enough for liming, and since it is ported it has plenty of snot to pull an 18" 3/8 with square file.
> 
> IMO the 241 is pretty much a dedicated liming saw, but the 261 is very capable of also handling small bucking chores.


I run a 20 on my ported 261, I mainly buck with it. I prefer the handling of my huskys for limbing, but the 241 is into the category of light enough for me not to care about the handling characteristics as much. But I do agree that the largest bucking I want to do with a stock 241 is around 12", but his was ported by Randy iirc, so it probably would do well up to 16-18 I'd guess depending on the wood.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like your mother is getting her firewood early this year. Or are you going to stack it against the front of the house like last year?


Aren't you up pretty early .
Edit, just looked, 6:30am. Earlier than I like to get up, then again I'm up then quite a bit, not that I want to be though.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> That 241 is a little beast.


It's a great little saw, complete with Randy's herbs and spices, 16" bar and 0.325 full chisel chain. It was a line-ball decision vs the 261 but since I wanted it specifically to dock up small stuff up to 6" and weight was the deciding factor I went with the smaller saw. Then I found out that it'll happily zip through most of the wood that I cut. Yesterday's biggest rounds were close to 20". I generally use the 241 until I can't get through rounds by overbucking the far side first then go to the 661 after that. The poor old 460 doesn't get much of a look in these days.


----------



## Dudders

Cowboy254 said:


> View attachment 979514
> 
> 
> So it was you who went off with my best gloves.


----------



## Dudders

CDElliott said:


> How about the Dyson Ballbarrow?
> View attachment 979260


Ah the ballbarrow, I remember it well. Got given one with a flat tyre. But there was no way it would pump up, or come apart to expose a tube, if there is one. So I had the idea to use some of that aerosol expanding foam, which I'd never used before. No indication on the can about how much it expands, so I had to guess - maybe half the can will do? 

That was a few years ago. There are still hundreds of gobs of the stuff stuck all over the inside of my garage. Went off with quite a bang.


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> Okay... which one of you firewood scroungers did this? Own up to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Bellevue home destroyed by tree removal gone wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com


I saw that. It was one of those " take down my tree for free firewood ". Got spensive quick.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I saw that. It was one of those " take down my tree for free firewood ". Got spensive quick.


I was just telling the gal at t-mobile that the phone they wanted to give me wasn't free or without a contract .
Free means I don't pay anything for it ever, and without a contract means I can leave anytime without having to pay extra for leaving .
I'm not opposed to the deal, just the way they make it sound, it's kinda like when the government gives us something free .


----------



## gggGary

The fleet, Some of the last Gray Elm I'll prolly ever burn on the barrow, had that one over 30 years, mixed hundreds of loads of mortar in it. Made the middle cart 20 years ago, holds more and is more stable than the wheel barrow, like today it's often used to drag stuff round the farm, when it's too wet for the mower. Love the little trailer, converted from a jet ski trailer, 275 pounds, hauls motorcycles behind the Prius, brush, firewood and dirt behind the zero turn.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like your mother is getting her firewood early this year. Or are you going to stack it against the front of the house like last year?


Oh indeedy, mum doesn't know yet but she may be getting a couple of years worth delivered. Given the way gas is up in price and the extra interest it's caused in wood, I'm not going to stack out front this year, it might grow legs.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yep green oak is a lot heavier than Conifer to shift! No photos I'm afraid, had to just crack on as I've more coming tomorrow.... The stem. 
15 barrow loads more moved to the back and the rest sorted into a few piles by size so I can get to it with saws at the weekend.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> There are times when I think I might have gone too far..





chipper1 said:


> Just keep scrounging, we'll let you know when you've got too far


Oh yeah, way too far is only just enough.


----------



## djg james

This is my favorite wheelbarrow  .



I took four loads of the splits down the hill and stacked before breakfast and a dose of Ibuprofin. I working on this pile from three short days of cutting. 



There's is so much out there at the log yard now I can be picky. Mostly Oak and some Maple for camp wood. I can leave most of the crotch sections behind because they're harder for me to split. I'm not fond of the Black Oak, though. It's seems to be stringy when splitting.

Took six loads of split down the hill and stacked it. Called it quits for the day. Enough exercise. I don't want to get more yet until my drive is cleared off. Besides, the log yard is a muddy mess and the path is blocked. Once he starts to burn, it will open things back up. BUT, there will be a break in my scrounging season from mid April to mid May for turkey season, crappie, mushrooms and camping. Unless I find some Black Locust or Cherry out there waiting to be picked up. Maybe Hack berry too.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> No photos I'm afraid, had to just crack on as I've more coming tomorrow.... The stem.


Time to break out the 365.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think you're right 
The ea4300 will get a few tanks bucking up the longer thinner branches but the big bad boy wil get some exercise to


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> It's a great little saw, complete with Randy's herbs and spices, 16" bar and 0.325 full chisel chain. It was a line-ball decision vs the 261 but since I wanted it specifically to dock up small stuff up to 6" and weight was the deciding factor I went with the smaller saw. Then I found out that it'll happily zip through most of the wood that I cut. Yesterday's biggest rounds were close to 20". I generally use the 241 until I can't get through rounds by overbucking the far side first then go to the 661 after that. The poor old 460 doesn't get much of a look in these days.


I think the logical thing to do would be to buy some more saws. 241 to 661 is too big a gap. You need more saws… preferably with herbs and spices.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes but he has a 460.
Logical thing if the 460 isn't used much ..... Port it


----------



## LondonNeil

I forgot to take a 'before delivery' photo this morning so you'll just have to take my where for it, a lot of that has come today.




This is one truck load of the 2. A'truck' being a 3.5 tonne tipper.




I have definitely gone too far. I've got an entire winter's worth of wood in the last week. Balls!


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> I have definitely gone too far. I've got an entire winter's worth of wood in the last week.


Like I said... just enough! LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> I think the logical thing to do would be to buy some more saws. 241 to 661 is too big a gap. You need more saws… preferably with herbs and spices.


462 ... 462 ...

My ported 460 and Hybrids will pull bigger chain, but he already has the 661 for that. Seems like a 462 would fill the gap perfectly! They cut fast, are smooth, and have excellent throttle response.

70 cc, 13.2 lbs, and most of them dyno above the advertised 6.0 Hp even stock. Do a little muffler mod and he is all set!


----------



## JustJeff

Really should have a ported 881 with nitrous or maybe a turbo. Big wood down under, plus drop bear defense is a viable argument!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonHS

LondonNeil said:


> I'm not going to stack out front this year, it might grow legs.



I've had the same thought.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> I think the logical thing to do would be to buy some more saws. 241 to 661 is too big a gap. You need more saws… preferably with herbs and spices.





LondonNeil said:


> Yes but he has a 460.
> Logical thing if the 460 isn't used much ..... Port it





MustangMike said:


> 462 ... 462 ...
> 
> My ported 460 and Hybrids will pull bigger chain, but he already has the 661 for that. Seems like a 462 would fill the gap perfectly! They cut fast, are smooth, and have excellent throttle response.
> 
> 70 cc, 13.2 lbs, and most of them dyno above the advertised 6.0 Hp even stock. Do a little muffler mod and he is all set!





JustJeff said:


> Really should have a ported 881 with nitrous or maybe a turbo. Big wood down under, plus drop bear defense is a viable argument!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



These are all such strong, sensible and persuasive arguments! Especially when the SS will be needing new tyres soon...


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> I think the logical thing to do would be to buy some more saws. 241 to 661 is too big a gap. You need more saws… preferably with herbs and spices.


I think Cowboy should sell the 460 and get a ported 400.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> 462 ... 462 ...
> 
> My ported 460 and Hybrids will pull bigger chain, but he already has the 661 for that. Seems like a 462 would fill the gap perfectly! They cut fast, are smooth, and have excellent throttle response.
> 
> 70 cc, 13.2 lbs, and most of them dyno above the advertised 6.0 Hp even stock. Do a little muffler mod and he is all set!


I like my 462 but the 400 is super sweet and I think that would be a great saw for @Cowboy254 between the 241 and 661. I like spending someone else's money


----------



## dancan

Gotta try and do a powerline/driveway cut tomorrow weather permitting .
Free wood to anyone that needs it , bring your own wheelbarrow !
Can't even count how many gallons of mix I've run through my 241 .


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to the farm again this arvo. Put a tank through the 241 and got the rest of the nice peppermint stem cut up.
> 
> View attachment 979512
> 
> 
> I chucked a cube or so in the ute, there's stihl another mebbe half a cube there plus probably 1.5 cubes of the dry but termite chewed wood from the other day.
> 
> View attachment 979514
> 
> 
> I considered leaving it in the ute and just driving around for a few days so people could admire my scrounge and boost my cred a bit but then decided to just stack it in the shed. I have moved wood around in there so I can get started stacking a couple of rows in the back then progressively fill it as I burn my way forward.
> 
> View attachment 979515


Does the roof/ceiling on your wood shed have some sort of insulation ?


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> I like my 462 but the 400 is super sweet and I think that would be a great saw for @Cowboy254 between the 241 and 661. I like spending someone else's money


Speaking of the MS400...


My Stihl dealer was a man of his word and called me when one came in. I traded the MS362 in. Hasn't been run yet. Both tanks are dry. Can't wait!  

I need to sell my 254xp now. I will have a 180, 026, 400, 460 and 650. That should do. I might whittle the collection down more. Need...to...resist...CAD!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Lee192233 said:


> Speaking of the MS400...
> View attachment 979903
> 
> My Stihl dealer was a man of his word and called me when one came in. I traded the MS362 in. Hasn't been run yet. Both tanks are dry. Can't wait!
> 
> I need to sell my 254xp now. I will have a 180, 026, 400, 460 and 650. That should do. I might whittle the collection down more. Need...to...resist...CAD!


Nice saw, I love my 400!
Show us pix of said 254xp........


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Does the roof/ceiling on your wood shed have some sort of insulation ?


Nah, not insulation. There's some sort of silver paper stuff under the tin roof. What it does, I know not, I'm not a concreter.


----------



## Lee192233

Sawdust Man said:


> Nice saw, I love my 400!
> Show us pix of said 254xp........


Here you go...


----------



## Sawdust Man

Lee192233 said:


> Here you go...View attachment 979907
> View attachment 979908
> View attachment 979909
> View attachment 979910


----------



## MustangMike

The 400 is also a good choice ... and FS would know!


----------



## Cowboy254

Picked up the rest of the peppermint I cut the other day. 




The farmer says not to bother dragging branches around, but I just have to. There are a couple of small piles from the dry stem that are reasonably solid, I'll get them another time.


----------



## turnkey4099

making progress, another 3.5 hours yesterday. finished cleaning up dthe brush from all the stuff growing out of the ase of the big tree, put down, cut/stacked brush of one of the 3 small trees. buds just beginning to open so still have no idea of what kind of the trees. 

Stayed home today as prediction was "windy". Not bad in morning but about 3pm the wind was really howling. My guess was steady around 60 or more. I've only seen wind that high around here once befor and it stripped some shingles plus aluminum trim on the eaves. I'll check tomorrow to see if I need new roofs - this one is around 20 years old.

Wx permiting tomorrow I'll spend some hours on the willow bush cleanup project.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lee192233 said:


> Speaking of the MS400...
> View attachment 979903
> 
> My Stihl dealer was a man of his word and called me when one came in. I traded the MS362 in. Hasn't been run yet. Both tanks are dry. Can't wait!
> 
> I need to sell my 254xp now. I will have a 180, 026, 400, 460 and 650. That should do. I might whittle the collection down more. Need...to...resist...CAD!


Nice saw! If you do lots of cutting and have the saws set up for particular jobs then I can understand but otherwise that list of saws looks to have some overlap. Cowboy needs a 400 Vs 460 detailed review


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> Nice saw! If you do lots of cutting and have the saws set up for particular jobs then I can understand but otherwise that list of saws looks to have some overlap. Cowboy needs a 400 Vs 460 detailed review


Overlap? No overlap. It's called being prepared!


----------



## Jeffkrib

All this talk of convincing cowboy to buy a 400 may backfire in my face and end up sending me to the tyre shop.

I also have a gap problem 35cc - 50cc - 79cc - 92cc.
I see a gap between 50cc and 79cc. I like the 15cc between saws rule of thumb. The Ms400 sits nicely in that gap at 66cc.
But it would also be nice to have a Ms462, if I end with one of them I’ll admit I have Cad.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Jeffkrib said:


> All this talk of convincing cowboy to buy a 400 may backfire in my face and end up sending me to the tyre shop.
> 
> I also have a gap problem 35cc - 50cc - 79cc - 92cc.
> I see a gap between 50cc and 79cc. I like the 15cc between saws rule of thumb. The Ms400 sits nicely in that gap at 66cc.
> But it would also be nice to have a Ms462, if I end with one of them I’ll admit I have Cad.


I have accepted that i have CAD and i have embraced it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> All this talk of convincing cowboy to buy a 400 may backfire in my face and end up sending me to the tyre shop.
> 
> I also have a gap problem 35cc - 50cc - 79cc - 92cc.
> I see a gap between 50cc and 79cc. I like the 15cc between saws rule of thumb. The Ms400 sits nicely in that gap at 66cc.
> But it would also be nice to have a Ms462, if I end with one of them I’ll admit I have Cad.


You've been around here looking enough to know I was a big fan of small saws, loved my little ms180. Wouldn't win any races but it was cheap, reliable, capable and light. I still am a fan of such saws BUT after buying the Makita ea4300 I have amended my views slightly. I now think there is a certain weight/size below which lighter is little benefit. Ms180, 31cc, 4300, 43cc and proportionally more powerful and heavier, BUT still below the cut off weight where you basically don't notice it, the saw is small and can be used all day. My guess is that this changes somewhere around 45-55cc, that's not too say a bigger saw can't be used, but you'll notice the difference and feel the benefit if you go lighter.
So I'm interested to know, does your 50cc saw feel heavier than the 35, or is it just 'light'?

79cc.... Dolmakita 7910 I assume.. bit of a boat anchor.... Yes you need a lighter medium duty saw


----------



## MustangMike

That is the beauty of the new 400/462 saws, great power to weight.

For example, the 462 has the weight of most 60 cc saws, the size of a 70 cc saw and the power of a 77-79 cc saw (and they usually dyno over their stated 6 Hp).

Just real hard not to like them for an all around saw (if you can afford it). The price is the only downside, so you have to look at it as a long term investment.

I still have my 10 mm 044 purchased new in 12/92, and it still runs strong!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> You've been around here looking enough to know I was a big fan of small saws, loved my little ms180. Wouldn't win any races but it was cheap, reliable, capable and light. I still am a fan of such saws BUT after buying the Makita ea4300 I have amended my views slightly. I now think there is a certain weight/size below which lighter is little benefit. Ms180, 31cc, 4300, 43cc and proportionally more powerful and heavier, BUT still below the cut off weight where you basically don't notice it, the saw is small and can be used all day. My guess is that this changes somewhere around 45-55cc, that's not too say a bigger saw can't be used, but you'll notice the difference and feel the benefit if you go lighter.
> So I'm interested to know, does your 50cc saw feel heavier than the 35, or is it just 'light'?
> 
> 79cc.... Dolmakita 7910 I assume.. bit of a boat anchor.... Yes you need a lighter medium duty saw


Wait a second, the 7910(or the newest rendition the makita 7900prz) is less than a half a pound more than your 365xt, and will weight the same as yours if you mod the muffler and remove all the innards . The earlier dollar 7900 is lighter out of the box and it comes with a nice set up large dogs unlike the 365xt. I do like the smaller dogs on a stock 365/372 as I can get more usable length out of a 20" or 24" bar.
Hope to snag up a 24" small mount bar and chain today for the 2260 jred. That will make a nice one saw plan as I can just bring a 20" and the 24" if I need to grab something quick and run to help someone . Not that everyone shouldn't have more than one saw .


----------



## LondonNeil

I never said the 365 isn't heavy, in fact I have in the past said it is. I find it a work out to run a tank through it. Hasn't realised it was quite as hereby as the 7910 though, blimey


----------



## H-Ranch

Progress on and off today with running kids around. And I won't get much done next week.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> You've been around here looking enough to know I was a big fan of small saws, loved my little ms180. Wouldn't win any races but it was cheap, reliable, capable and light. I still am a fan of such saws BUT after buying the Makita ea4300 I have amended my views slightly. I now think there is a certain weight/size below which lighter is little benefit. Ms180, 31cc, 4300, 43cc and proportionally more powerful and heavier, BUT still below the cut off weight where you basically don't notice it, the saw is small and can be used all day. My guess is that this changes somewhere around 45-55cc, that's not too say a bigger saw can't be used, but you'll notice the difference and feel the benefit if you go lighter.
> So I'm interested to know, does your 50cc saw feel heavier than the 35, or is it just 'light'?
> 
> 79cc.... Dolmakita 7910 I assume.. bit of a boat anchor.... Yes you need a lighter medium duty saw


My small saw is a rear handle Ms201, the next size up is the mk1 550xp.
The 201 feels significantly lighter but interestingly its almost the same size as the 550.
I do 3 types of wood scrounging.

1) Collect a trailer load from my sisters property 440km from Sydney each time I go there. My trailer only holds half a cord. I take the 550 and 7900 for that and work my way through fallen trees. Half a cord is not that much so I don’t realy get worn out. The 550 serves the function of small saw well for this. I’ve never even bothered taking the 201.

2) State forest with 2 other buddies. They take their trailers I do all the cutting, around 2 cord per trip. The MMWS 661 does all the bucking 28” bar and the 7900 does all the noodling 20” bar. A Ms400 with a 18” bar would be ideal for noodling.

3) large rounds delivered to my door by my local tree service guy. Anything I can’t split gets noodled by the 7900.
A Ms400 would be better for noodling as the logs are cut short.

The Ms201 so far has pretty much only been used for dicing up splits which don’t fit in the fire box.
None the less I’m 44 now but I’m sure I will appreciate the weight of the Ms201 in a few decades from now So I’ll hang onto it for now.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> Progress on and off today with running kids around. And I won't get much done next week.
> View attachment 980082
> View attachment 980083
> View attachment 980084
> View attachment 980085
> View attachment 980086
> View attachment 980087
> View attachment 980088
> View attachment 980089
> View attachment 980090
> View attachment 980091



Well if you're going to have a week off, at least you gave us a good set to go on with. @bob kern is going to ration himself to one pic per day


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> That is the beauty of the new 400/462 saws, great power to weight.
> 
> For example, the 462 has the weight of most 60 cc saws, the size of a 70 cc saw and the power of a 77-79 cc saw (and they usually dyno over their stated 6 Hp).
> 
> Just real hard not to like them for an all around saw (if you can afford it). The price is the only downside, so you have to look at it as a long term investment.
> 
> I still have my 10 mm 044 purchased new in 12/92, and it still runs strong!


I'd like to have a 400 or 462. 
But, as you note for a firewood cutter it needs to be a long term investment. Closing in on 69 I can't make the long term case. I've made it 40 years with a 50cc (49SP) followed by a 60cc (036Pro), about 20 years on each. If I buy anything (assuming the 036's keep running well) anytime soon it will probably be a 50cc Echo 4910 or 501.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> My small saw is a rear handle Ms201, the next size up is the mk1 550xp.
> The 201 feels significantly lighter but interestingly its almost the same size as the 550.
> I do 3 types of wood scrounging.
> 
> 1) Collect a trailer load from my sisters property 440km from Sydney each time I go there. My trailer only holds half a cord. I take the 550 and 7900 for that and work my way through fallen trees. Half a cord is not that much so I don’t realy get worn out. The 550 serves the function of small saw well for this. I’ve never even bothered taking the 201.
> 
> 2) State forest with 2 other buddies. They take their trailers I do all the cutting, around 2 cord per trip. The MMWS 661 does all the bucking 28” bar and the 7900 does all the noodling 20” bar. A Ms400 with a 18” bar would be ideal for noodling.
> 
> 3) large rounds delivered to my door by my local tree service guy. Anything I can’t split gets noodled by the 7900.
> A Ms400 would be better for noodling as the logs are cut short.
> 
> The Ms201 so far has pretty much only been used for dicing up splits which don’t fit in the fire box.
> None the less I’m 44 now but I’m sure I will appreciate the weight of the Ms201 in a few decades from now So I’ll hang onto it for now.


Ran my 201 this evening.
Neighbor who's property I cut on told me he needed a tree in his yard down. He wanted the root ball out if possible, so I brought the Japanese tree uprooter over(the Kubota tractor ). Once I had it down the 201 did all the work, well sort of. It was just a 10" blue spruce that had needle cast so lots of little branches and 6 or 7 cuts on the stem, perfect saw for the job.
Now it's all on the bonfire bit except the root ball




.
I really like my little baby saws, really want a ported 2511p , maybe it's because I'm so old .


----------



## bob kern

Cowboy254 said:


> Well if you're going to have a week off, at least you gave us a good set to go on with. @bob kern is going to ration himself to one pic per day


Good idea!!! Get a fresh fix each day that way!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Jeffkrib said:


> All this talk of convincing cowboy to buy a 400 may backfire in my face and end up sending me to the tyre shop.
> 
> I also have a gap problem 35cc - 50cc - 79cc - 92cc.
> I see a gap between 50cc and 79cc. I like the 15cc between saws rule of thumb. The Ms400 sits nicely in that gap at 66cc.
> But it would also be nice to have a Ms462, if I end with one of them I’ll admit I have Cad.


15cc spread between saws? Seems like quite a spread, I’m thinking 1 or 2cc lol.


----------



## bob kern

I did get to use a saw for a minute today. Had some big chunks of walnut that needed noodled before I could move them ( not really but that was a good enough reason to get a saw fix!) Used the opportunity to tweak a poulan pro 295 I’ve been playing with. It’s good now but still needs the muffler opened a bit I believe. Gonna read up on it first. I figure somebody has it down pat on that saw.


----------



## svk

@James Miller hey buddy check your PM’s


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i stopped by to see if H-R was still running wb loads.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> _I really like my little baby saws,_ really want a ported 2511p , maybe it's because I'm so old .


Echos are the best, well... so i have heard!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Progress on and off today with running kids around. And I won't get much done next week.
> View attachment 980082
> View attachment 980083
> View attachment 980084
> View attachment 980085
> View attachment 980086
> View attachment 980087
> View attachment 980088
> View attachment 980089
> View attachment 980090
> View attachment 980091


see above


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Picked up the rest of the peppermint I cut the other day.
> 
> View attachment 979929
> 
> 
> The farmer says not to bother dragging branches around, but I just have to. There are a couple of small piles from the dry stem that are reasonably solid, I'll get them another time.
> 
> View attachment 979928


pretty country! load looks swell, too -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I forgot to take a 'before delivery' photo this morning so you'll just have to take my where for it, a lot of that has come today.
> 
> View attachment 979738
> 
> 
> This is one truck load of the 2. A'truck' being a 3.5 tonne tipper.
> View attachment 979739
> 
> 
> 
> I have definitely gone too far. I've got an entire winter's worth of wood in the last week. Balls!


ahh-h ! British snapshots!


----------



## MustangMike

sundance said:


> I'd like to have a 400 or 462.
> But, as you note for a firewood cutter it needs to be a long term investment. Closing in on 69 I can't make the long term case. I've made it 40 years with a 50cc (49SP) followed by a 60cc (036Pro), about 20 years on each. If I buy anything (assuming the 036's keep running well) anytime soon it will probably be a 50cc Echo 4910 or 501.


036 is a really nice saw, I have a MOFO ported 360 that I love, and my 10 mm 044 still runs very well.

I justify the two ported 462s as I do enough firewood every year so that no house money is in them, and they are just real nice to use.

I too am 69, and closing in on 70 this year, but I stay in good shape and plan to keep going for a long time to come. In addition, I have nephews, grand nephews, and 3 grandsons, so I'm not worried my saws will go to waste.

Plus, the older I get the more I appreciate lighter saws that can get it done. The lighter the saw, the longer I can work, the faster the saw, the more I get done.

I also like redundancy. If I hit a pebble (etc) in the bark and rock a chain, I just pick up another saw and keep going so my project stays within the time frame.

I don't do projects every day, but when I do them, I like to get them done fast.

For example, this past January, on two different days in the same week, I dropped and bucked 2 dead Ash trees that were both 28" at the base. I dropped both with a 440/460 hybrid running a 28" B+C. One had a long - straight trunk, and I bucked it with the same saw.

The other one split into 4 separate vertical trunks, so after bucking a few rounds from the base I used my 462s to buck the rest of it. One of my 462s hit something in the bark (or in the wood), so I just broke out the other one and used it to finish. I don't like to waste time sharpening or changing chain during the work day.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> I don't like to waste time sharpening or changing chain during the work day.




Philbert


----------



## svk

I used to cut a lot of wood…stocked up the damn near perfect lineup of saws and haven’t even used half of them. Life lol 

439-242-ported 346-262-ported 371-ported 394


----------



## Philbert

Home canister vacuum stopped working: motor turned but almost no suction, even with a new bag. Been a good machine over 20+ years, so I took it apart to see if there was some worn part that could be replaced. 

A lot like a chainsaw: 2 halves to the case, with lots of screws, and lots of small parts that have to be aligned during reassembly. Could not find anything obviously wrong, and it worked when reassembled!

Turns out it was the cheap a** filter bags that didn’t allow enough airflow. The OEM Eureka bags for this model have been hard to find, so I had bought some ‘generic’ bags off eBay a while back. 

Sometimes it is the simplest thing. Took me an hour, or so, but glad I did not have to buy a new vac. Probably some analogies to running a basic saw with a dull chain?

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i stopped by to see if H-R was still running wb loads.....


Gotcha covered, Tex! Just don't look for any more this week. Might have to use the Bob K. rationing method or it's gonna be a week of reruns.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> 036 is a really nice saw, I have a MOFO ported 360 that I love, and my 10 mm 044 still runs very well.
> 
> I justify the two ported 462s as I do enough firewood every year so that no house money is in them, and they are just real nice to use.
> 
> I too am 69, and closing in on 70 this year, but I stay in good shape and plan to keep going for a long time to come. In addition, I have nephews, grand nephews, and 3 grandsons, so I'm not worried my saws will go to waste.
> 
> Plus, the older I get the more I appreciate lighter saws that can get it done. The lighter the saw, the longer I can work, the faster the saw, the more I get done.
> 
> I also like redundancy. If I hit a pebble (etc) in the bark and rock a chain, I just pick up another saw and keep going so my project stays within the time frame.
> 
> I don't do projects every day, but when I do them, I like to get them done fast.
> 
> For example, this past January, on two different days in the same week, I dropped and bucked 2 dead Ash trees that were both 28" at the base. I dropped both with a 440/460 hybrid running a 28" B+C. One had a long - straight trunk, and I bucked it with the same saw.
> 
> The other one split into 4 separate vertical trunks, so after bucking a few rounds from the base I used my 462s to buck the rest of it. One of my 462s hit something in the bark (or in the wood), so I just broke out the other one and used it to finish. I don't like to waste time sharpening or changing chain during the work day.


I’m with ya on all counts sir! I have a Mac 850, a stihl 051 and some other big ones but if my 10-10 lightweight will do it that’s what I use. Glad to use minis if the job warrants that too!
I always take more saws than I think I will need for the wisely stated reasons!
I love to tinker , clean, sharpen etc. but after dark in the shop with coffee and my supervisor laying around in the way ( the old dog)
Actually have a second supervisor for a while. A nuthatch has came to understand I won’t hurt her and has made another nest in my shop this spring. If anyone needs to borrow some pole barn spikes, it will have to wait til her chicks fly off! She built this years nest in the box I have for spikes!


----------



## farmer steve

bob kern said:


> I’m with ya on all counts sir! I have a Mac 850, a stihl 051 and some other big ones but if my 10-10 lightweight will do it that’s what I use. Glad to use minis if the job warrants that too!
> I always take more saws than I think I will need for the wisely stated reasons!
> I love to tinker , clean, sharpen etc. but after dark in the shop with coffee and my supervisor laying around in the way ( the old dog)
> Actually have a second supervisor for a while. A nuthatch has came to understand I won’t hurt her and has made another nest in my shop this spring. If anyone needs to borrow some pole barn spikes, it will have to wait til her chicks fly off! She built this years nest in the box I have for spikes!


Hey Bob. Mike always takes more saws than he needs. Even when he's just playing.  The GTG at my place a few years ago.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I used to cut a lot of wood…stocked up the damn near perfect lineup of saws and haven’t even used half of them. Life lol
> 
> 439-242-ported 346-262-ported 371-ported 394


I've been where you are Steve, perhaps even worse! Was NRA Certified instructor for Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun and did not maintain those certifications, dropped out of the Fish and Game club for several years and did not shoot my guns because as a Single parent I was just focused on trying to keep things afloat.

Your hierarchy of needs just changes!

Life will return to normal (eventually), and it will all be in the rear-view mirror.

Gosh, it's been 30 years since then! I now have a grandson older than either daughter was at the time!

I tell everyone going through this crap, focus on the kids first and you will never regret your decisions.


----------



## MustangMike

Back before I acquired CAD, I had a shooting/reloading addiction.

My Ruger M-77 bicentennial in 300 Win Mag used to shoot 5/8" 5 shot groups at 100 yds, and my Ruger M-77 in 220 Swift used to put that to shame.

I also played with load for my 348 a lot, and loaded for my Mini 14. Even used the Mini 14 at a High Power shoot and shot it (with open sights) at 600 yds.

Not the best gun/caliber for that distance, but I did stay on the paper once I found the paper!

That Mini 14 is an old one with the wooden top piece (instead of the vented plastic). Still have it. It is old school with the slower rate of twist meant for 55 gr bullets.


----------



## LondonNeil

Omg! I'm pooped. I used to be fit, but with 3 little kids I'm not currently.....so a 9 hour wood session has just done me in!
Think today I out did h-ranch, just today mind. I counted 44 barrow loads, I've 39 photos if you really want them, forgot 5.
One tank of fuel through the boat anchor.... The 365 may be heavy but it pulls a buried 20 bar fine and just sliced through the oak like a hot knife through butter. Guess I'd done a good job sharpening the chain left time. Saw ran great apart from the decompress valve sticking again at one point. Think I'll not bother with it again.
With the 8 loads barrowed out back last night (no pics, hectic family day so I didn't start until 2230, and just rushed the loads as quick as possible) I've well and truly broken the back of this job.

Out front now is 7 X 3' rings



A few long thin branches



And a smallish pile of large uglies... The 'risk a slipped disk or hernia' sort of size. Since I can't just have a bonfire I have to deal with these too, so it'll be a bit more work for the 365, 



And a lot of chips. The rest of the wood is now in various insane sized piles at the back of the garden. My oh my semi bucked it seems to have expanded. I'm going to have to take quite a lot to mum's to make room. I've told my brother, help yourself from mum's! That's fair as her lives much closer and visits weekly and had been doing a lot of jobs, lots of decorating for her recently.... So I'll buy out my guilt with wood.
Vote now if you wish to see 39 wheel barrow loads of oak and Conifer, but mainly oak.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Omg! I'm pooped. I used to be fit, but with 3 little kids I'm not currently.....so a 9 hour wood session has just done me in!
> Think today I out did h-ranch, just today mind. I counted 44 barrow loads, I've 39 photos if you really want them, forgot 5.
> One tank of fuel through the boat anchor.... The 365 may be heavy but it pulls a buried 20 bar fine and just sliced through the oak like a hot knife through butter. Guess I'd done a good job sharpening the chain left time. Saw ran great apart from the decompress valve sticking again at one point. Think I'll not bother with it again.
> With the 8 loads barrowed out back last night (no pics, hectic family day so I didn't start until 2230, and just rushed the loads as quick as possible) I've well and truly broken the back of this job.
> 
> Out front now is 7 X 3' rings
> View attachment 980240
> 
> 
> A few long thin branches
> View attachment 980241
> 
> 
> And a smallish pile of large uglies... The 'risk a slipped disk or hernia' sort of size. Since I can't just have a bonfire I have to deal with these too, so it'll be a bit more work for the 365,
> View attachment 980242
> 
> 
> And a lot of chips. The rest of the wood is now in various insane sized piles at the back of the garden. My oh my semi bucked it seems to have expanded. I'm going to have to take quite a lot to mum's to make room. I've told my brother, help yourself from mum's! That's fair as her lives much closer and visits weekly and had been doing a lot of jobs, lots of decorating for her recently.... So I'll buy out my guilt with wood.
> Vote now if you wish to see 39 wheel barrow loads of oak and Conifer, but mainly oak.


I don't know about all 39 pics ( @Cowboy254 would be drooling though) but at least some so we can see if @H-Ranch gives his seal of approval. Looks like you had a good day buddy.


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> Omg! I'm pooped. I used to be fit, but with 3 little kids I'm not currently.....so a 9 hour wood session has just done me in!
> Think today I out did h-ranch, just today mind. I counted 44 barrow loads, I've 39 photos if you really want them, forgot 5.
> One tank of fuel through the boat anchor.... The 365 may be heavy but it pulls a buried 20 bar fine and just sliced through the oak like a hot knife through butter. Guess I'd done a good job sharpening the chain left time. Saw ran great apart from the decompress valve sticking again at one point. Think I'll not bother with it again.
> With the 8 loads barrowed out back last night (no pics, hectic family day so I didn't start until 2230, and just rushed the loads as quick as possible) I've well and truly broken the back of this job.
> 
> Out front now is 7 X 3' rings
> View attachment 980240
> 
> 
> A few long thin branches
> View attachment 980241
> 
> 
> And a smallish pile of large uglies... The 'risk a slipped disk or hernia' sort of size. Since I can't just have a bonfire I have to deal with these too, so it'll be a bit more work for the 365,
> View attachment 980242
> 
> 
> And a lot of chips. The rest of the wood is now in various insane sized piles at the back of the garden. My oh my semi bucked it seems to have expanded. I'm going to have to take quite a lot to mum's to make room. I've told my brother, help yourself from mum's! That's fair as her lives much closer and visits weekly and had been doing a lot of jobs, lots of decorating for her recently.... So I'll buy out my guilt with wood.
> Vote now if you wish to see 39 wheel barrow loads of oak and Conifer, but mainly oak.


That is a lot of wood for a guy that lives on an island.


----------



## JRM

Philbert said:


> Philbert



Gotta love captive nuts. I spend more time fiddling with my loose nuts then it took them to do the entire job


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Vote now if you wish to see 39 wheel barrow loads of oak and Conifer, but mainly oak.


More. More! We want more!!!


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> Think today I out did h-ranch, just today mind. I counted 44 barrow loads, I've 39 photos if you really want them, forgot 5.


I don't think I've done anywhere close to that many loads in a day. I have pushed quite a few 700+ feet or more though when I scrounged from the neighbor's woods. Nicely done!

You'll hear the wrath from @Cowboy254 when he find out you forgot 5 pics. I won't tell him though.


----------



## SS396driver

Just one half load today. About ran out of wood in the basement . April 10 and it’s snowing pretty good . I was trying to not have to bring more in but it’s going to be below freezing tonight but 60s next week

Forgot the snow picture


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My buddy came over today to help with firewood,







Best part is, he brought his two boys with him, so it was pretty easy to put a board in place and roll these big boys onto my splitters beam,






We ran some BIG oak through the 4-way,






and we over filled three of my half cord boxes with splits,






Not too bad for a few hours of work, and we didn't work steady either...

We have half of the downed oak cut/split/in boxes now, so next we need to go skid out the other half!

SR


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm not going 700 feet, thankfully! Down th drive, through the garage (tandem double so its long), out the side door and down 3 steps to the patio (only dropped 4 or 5 logs in total going down the steps), across the patio and back lawn which is only about twice the size of the front lawn, and then unload onto a pile at the bottom of the garden. Loading would take far longer than the journey.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Back before I acquired CAD, I had a shooting/reloading addiction.
> 
> My Ruger M-77 bicentennial in 300 Win Mag used to shoot 5/8" 5 shot groups at 100 yds, and my Ruger M-77 in 220 Swift used to put that to shame.
> 
> I also played with load for my 348 a lot, and loaded for my Mini 14. Even used the Mini 14 at a High Power shoot and shot it (with open sights) at 600 yds.
> 
> Not the best gun/caliber for that distance, but I did stay on the paper once I found the paper!
> 
> That Mini 14 is an old one with the wooden top piece (instead of the vented plastic). Still have it. It is old school with the slower rate of twist meant for 55 gr bullets.


I know there will be time eventually but dang it’s been tough to get out. Also getting more back into hunting and fishing means less woodcutting.

Long winter…sick several times…divorce disruption…post divorce purge cleaning…chasing for a new woman…and so on.

Once things settle up I’ll need to cut some wood cause my new sauna stove is being installed today.


----------



## LondonNeil

i'm guessing you were well ahead though, so a slow patch isnt a major problem. i know what you mean about getting deflected and life changing though


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> i'm guessing you were well ahead though, so a slow patch isnt a major problem. i know what you mean about getting deflected and life changing though


Yup I’m a few years ahead at the cabin and a year or two at home.

I’m going to be getting rid of the boiler at home too which I haven’t used in a few years (need to explain in a separate post) so I’ll just have the fire place and sauna stove.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ok with h-ranch away I'll do my bit and spread 39 wheel barrow shots out over the week.
First 5 loads


----------



## rwoods

A change of pace from months of felling dead ash almost every Saturday, I did a little scrounging last week and skidded out 80' of dead red oak stems. 




The guys at the woodlot were so please to get the red oak, my cutting buddying and I did some more scrounging yesterday and skidded out a little over 150' of red oak stems. Only one dump trailer of 5 1/2 10' logs made it out yesterday due to the mud from the rain and the melting sleet. Forecast is rain again this week, so after church I loaded and hauled out what was left. Not pictured is a short log that I carried out with the tractor. No fears of a headache, I backed this load down the steep incline that kept the others at bay yesterday.



May have to do some more scrouging in the future as it can be productive.

Ron


----------



## svk

Mike I paid $125 per 1000 for large rifle primers and that was the only place I found them.

I heard in the peak of online craziness, people were paying a dollar per primer.


----------



## Philbert

JRM said:


> Gotta love captive nuts. I spend more time fiddling with my loose nuts then it took them to do the entire job


 There are several of these videos on YouTube. Some guys are clearly not using captive nuts, but via skill / technique they have learned how to keep them with the clutch cover. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Once things settle up I’ll need to cut some wood cause my new sauna stove is being installed today.


Host a GTG. 

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

svk said:


> Mike I paid $125 per 1000 for large rifle primers and that was the only place I found them.
> 
> I heard in the peak of online craziness, people were paying a dollar per primer.


Last time I bought primers they were .03 each, oy…


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Mike I paid $125 per 1000 for large rifle primers and that was the only place I found them.
> 
> I heard in the peak of online craziness, people were paying a dollar per primer.


Times have changed... When I started reloading for my .30-06 I could buy 100 bullets, 100 primers and a pound of powder and get change back from the $10 bill.


----------



## Logger nate

First row stacked in the wood shed after cutting some floor boards to cover the uneven after dark foot trap pallets 
Sorry no wheel barrows were used.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> First row stacked in the wood shed after cutting some floor boards to cover the uneven after dark foot trap pallets View attachment 980337
> Sorry no wheel barrows were used.


Itasca bar oil? How do you like it Nate?


----------



## Cowboy254

Hey @LondonNeil , I'm so impressed with your 9 hours of wooding that I'm going to overlook your failure to take pictures of 5 of those wheelbarrow loads. 

Looking at all those woodchips on your lawn makes me think of something I did last week. Our cedar clad house is being renovated and the cedar boards are being replaced with other stuff. They haven't seen any maintenance in 30 years and any treatment or oiling is no longer in evidence. I cut up about 50 boards with the 460 (de-nailed the boards first) using a toothed sawhorse that held the boards well. Now I have many years of cedar kindling which is good. 

What to do with the chips and sawdust though? Could have just blown them off the concrete to make a mess somewhere else but instead I swept it all up and packed it down hard in a cardboard box then chucked the box in the fire. Got a few hours burn time out of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out for a quick scrounge after work. The shortening days don't leave that much time but can stihl get a ute load. There were a couple of good sized peppermints down but the lumpy trunks suggested termites. 




The 241 did the tidying up of the tops and everything back to about 18 inches. 







Some parts were good, some not perfect quality but scroungers can't be choosers.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Home canister vacuum stopped working: motor turned but almost no suction, even with a new bag. Been a good machine over 20+ years, so I took it apart to see if there was some worn part that could be replaced.
> 
> A lot like a chainsaw: 2 halves to the case, with lots of screws, and lots of small parts that have to be aligned during reassembly. Could not find anything obviously wrong, and it worked when reassembled!
> 
> Turns out it was the cheap a** filter bags that didn’t allow enough airflow. The OEM Eureka bags for this model have been hard to find, so I had bought some ‘generic’ bags off eBay a while back.
> 
> Sometimes it is the simplest thing. Took me an hour, or so, but glad I did not have to buy a new vac. Probably some analogies to running a basic saw with a dull chain?
> 
> Philbert


.
Glad it was an easy fix, gotta like those.


----------



## Lionsfan

Not really scrounging, but still of interest to all you lumberjack type fellers. A quick shot of how they unload wood chips at the Arauco particle board plant in Grayling, Mi.


----------



## rwoods

Lionsfan said:


> Not really scrounging, but still of interest to all you lumberjack type fellers. A quick shot of how they unload wood chips at the Arauco particle board plant in Grayling, Mi.
> 
> View attachment 980386


Reminds me of how they unloaded oranges when I was younger.

Ron


----------



## MustangMike

I guess my post on primer prices was deleted for political reasons! It is terrible when you tell the truth and mention who is to blame!

I see from the responses that at least it was read first!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I guess my post on primer prices was deleted for political reasons! It is terrible when you tell the truth and mention who is to blame!
> 
> I see from the responses that at least it was read first!


Someone got behind-hurt because you insulted their president.


----------



## JRM

Lionsfan said:


> Not really scrounging, but still of interest to all you lumberjack type fellers. A quick shot of how they unload wood chips at the Arauco particle board plant in Grayling, Mi.
> 
> View attachment 980386



I wonder how many guys have forgot to turn off their rigs for the ride. That looks fairly steep!


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Itasca bar oil? How do you like it Nate?


Yes sir, good eye. I like it, seems to work better than most others I’ve tried.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, good eye. I like it, seems to work better than most others I’ve tried.


That's all I've been running the last 10 or so years. Price really jumped since I bought a case last fall. Almost $4 a gallon when I was at my dealer last week. I try and stay a case ahead year to year. The 400 and 462 really like to drink it.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Hey @LondonNeil , I'm so impressed with your 9 hours of wooding that I'm going to overlook your failure to take pictures of 5 of those wheelbarrow loads.
> 
> Looking at all those woodchips on your lawn makes me think of something I did last week. Our cedar clad house is being renovated and the cedar boards are being replaced with other stuff. They haven't seen any maintenance in 30 years and any treatment or oiling is no longer in evidence. I cut up about 50 boards with the 460 (de-nailed the boards first) using a toothed sawhorse that held the boards well. Now I have many years of cedar kindling which is good.
> 
> What to do with the chips and sawdust though? Could have just blown them off the concrete to make a mess somewhere else but instead I swept it all up and packed it down hard in a cardboard box then chucked the box in the fire. Got a few hours burn time out of it.


They get swept/raked up and then bin some and compost some, mixed with the grass cuttings and the ash from the stove. I try to do 2 or 3 green to brown or else is too dry and insufficient nitrogen.... But at times like this I've too many chips, hence they get binned.

I like the box and burn idea but how do you dry them?


----------



## LondonNeil

Five more


----------



## rwoods

JRM said:


> I wonder how many guys have forgot to turn off their rigs for the ride. That looks fairly steep!


7 axles on the waiting trailer - must be some heavy stuff.

Ron


----------



## gggGary

Pasture dried out got everything I've cut in the racks now, Total of about 22 cord in there. 4-5 years of heating "in the bank". Neighbor's got 4 or 5 that need to be dropped and bucked. Neighbor 1/2 mile away; also 4-5 to go. Guys across the road have done 5 times more ash than I have. Woods are still full of standing dead.



Need to attend to other spring chores for a while.


----------



## svk

Funny that there's only deletions on one side of the table.

My friend's husband's name is Brandon and wears a LGB sweatshirt. People die laughing when he goes out locally.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> That's all I've been running the last 10 or so years. Price really jumped since I bought a case last fall. Almost $4 a gallon when I was at my dealer last week. I try and stay a case ahead year to year. The 400 and 462 really like to drink it.


It’s good stuff, cheapest stuff here. Fuel and feed place I used to work for has it for $12. Hardware store has “cheap stuff” for $20.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Funny that there's only deletions on one side of the table.
> 
> My friend's husband's name is Brandon and wears a LGB sweatshirt. People die laughing when he goes out locally.


So AS is censored now too!?!? Maybe Elon Musk will buy them out too? Lol


----------



## SS396driver

Well I thought I was making headway on my wood piles. Butno they have to pull me back in. This was todays drops going to drop 30 or 40 more this week .


----------



## U&A

Trying a new way again. Laying the pc’s of bark down to make a “raised floor” kinda thing to keep the bottom pc’s of wood a bit dryer. Going to do double wide rower as high as I safely can and leave a walking Isle between that set and the one next to it. The wind blows through these woods pretty good and it comes almost parallel to the direction the wood stack is going with a slight angle to it so this oak should dry pretty nice.








Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## turnkey4099

JRM said:


> I wonder how many guys have forgot to turn off their rigs for the ride. That looks fairly steep!



That's how we unloaded grain trucks and may still do. I haven't driven one for decades.


----------



## turnkey4099

Well nuts. Been over a week since I have run a saw. Weather has been constant wet then dry. All my sites need to dry out before I can get on them and 3 of the 5 are even on dirt roads. Thus I need about 2 days dry before I can even access them. Had 7" of snow yesterday that was gone in the afternoon. Been snowing all morning today and another storm predicted for Thursday.

I have 5 different places to work this summer. MOst of them just remove a few trees. one big one is clean out an old overgrown willow bush. That one will be years basically just cutting/piling trash for burning. 2 of the others is "could your remove all the trees at that old homestead? Those only have a few trees each. One won't take many trips. The other is the one with the 2 big trees I was working on. That one is going to take some time due to that one monster tree. I have 5 days in to it now and just finished cleaning the brush off the bottom of it and the general area. Tree is ready for felling but I suspect I'll do the other 3 (2 small) first. 

Getting frustrated just sitting around the house doing nothing.;


----------



## Aknutter

Lionsfan said:


> Not really scrounging, but still of interest to all you lumberjack type fellers. A quick shot of how they unload wood chips at the Arauco particle board plant in Grayling, Mi.
> 
> View attachment 980386


That's how the potato trucks were unloaded at the Frito lays plant in Allen Park, Mi.


----------



## JustJeff

Firewood ProSizer Laser Firewood Measuring Tool


Measuring firewood accurately, and consistently, is the topic of many threads. Some guys don't care if a piece is off by a few inches; some want their firewood stacks to line up like a planed surface; some just want the wood to fit in their particular stove. Aside from sticks, chalk, paint...




www.arboristsite.com





Finally got to try out my laser chainsaw! Here's the link to Philbert's thread where I posted my thoughts on it. Haven't run my ms460 since my surgery last year. Fired right up on the 8th pull and second curse word! Felt great to give it a run in the big ash log.





Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

How long do you guys expect the dead ash to stay good in your wood pile? Around here it has deteriorated so fast standing, that the woodlot is nervous about stockpiling it for our next season.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## MustangMike

If you split it, debark it, and keep it dry it will last OK.

If it gets moist, it goes punky fast.


----------



## gggGary

rwoods said:


> How long do you guys expect the dead ash to stay good in your wood pile? Around here it has deteriorated so fast standing, that the woodlot is nervous about stockpiling it for our next season.
> Thanks, Ron


Off the ground with covered racks I've had no problems with any species. Oak, Cherry, Hickory, Elm, Locust, One big ash went through the 5 year cycle a couple years ago, burned great. Been all the way around my racks 4 times? so far. Most trees I harvest of all species have already been dead a year or two


----------



## farmer steve

pdqdl said:


> This isn't about censoring, it is about keeping politics where they belong. We have a political forum. If you want to share your politically oriented thoughts with others, then post them in the P&R forum.
> 
> Talking politics often leads to conflict. Please, let's just keep the conflict out of the firewood thread.


Almost 3600 pages here on the scrounging thread without many if any problems. Except pictures don't load very fast.


----------



## rwoods

I should be more specific - the EAB killed ash here is deteriorating rapidly while standing. That is what has the woodlot concerned with stockpiling for next season. Ordinarily, ash is great firewood. We don't have covered storage.




Ron


----------



## JustJeff

This ash log has was a dying tree taken down 2 years ago. It has been laying in my yard ever since. I have it slightly off the ground on small logs. Peeled bark off as it loosened. As you can see, it's still solid inside. As with all my wood, I will split and stack it off the ground either on skids or in racks. As long as it's off the ground it will last as long as I need it to.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Nice looking ash you have there in Canada. For the last several years here in Tennessee, I have been cutting sound dying and dead ash:










Most of what I fell now never makes it to the woodlot. Prime example, solid at the base then potentially deadly junk (in the foreground is the top that broke off while I was at the cut), only the 15' base made firewood:



Some stems that are sound enough to buck and load later "explodes" on the splitter so I am told. There is plenty more I have already put on the ground and dozens I haven't gotten to yet. The question was raised this weekend as we close out our active season if bringing in more is waste of time and effort if it is going to turn to junk in the next 6 to 9 months. This is not an issue during the season as folks burn wood faster than we can cut and split it. 

Ron


----------



## GrizG

I worked on some of the storm damage trees today. The leaner is a 27" DBH maple that has a lifted root plate. If it were not for interlocking roots and the eastern red cedar it would have been on the ground all by itself. To get it to roll off the cedar and miss a small tree just out of the shot to the left I put the face cut about 80° to the left side of the lean as viewed from the back. I had to cut it goofy as it was leaning more than shown in the photo which was taken mid-February--I wasn't willing to work under it! 

I used an open face cut, bore cut and a trigger to put it safely on the ground with little damage to the cedar and none to the small tree. It made a loud crack and slammed to the ground as soon as the trigger let go. The small tree in the foreground of the first photo was swatted by the tree with the happy stump which can be seen to the right of the leaner. There are some miscellaneous piles of rotting wood from previous damage clean up to the left and right in the first photo and behind the trunk in the second. The recent damage is mostly going to become firewood... white pine, cedar, and maple brush excluded.


----------



## svk

First fire in the new Kuuma sauna stove. Lots of smoke in the initial burn off but it cured pretty quickly.


----------



## Logger nate

Might have to chain up the scrounge locating tool if this keeps up…


----------



## Jeffkrib

pdqdl said:


> This isn't about censoring, it is about keeping politics where they belong. We have a political forum. If you want to share your politically oriented thoughts with others, then post them in the P&R forum.
> 
> Talking politics often leads to conflict. Please, let's just keep the conflict out of the firewood thread.


Politics and wood Scrounging don’t mix. There is a long list of things that do mix with wood scrounging .


----------



## JRM

turnkey4099 said:


> That's how we unloaded grain trucks and may still do. I haven't driven one for decades.



At the old CEI coal plant here they would push rail cars onto a big turn table over top of a massive pit that fed the boilers. The turn table would flip the rail car upside down to dump the coal. The whole process took less than 3 minutes start to finish. The bull gears that ran the table were massive. It was impressive to watch.

My comment on the semi was more in speculation of how long would an engine run at that angle before it starved itself of oil. I'm sure there are procedures in place to help prevent that from ever happening, but where there's humans involved there's bound to be errors.


----------



## farmer steve

rwoods said:


> I should be more specific - the EAB killed ash here is deteriorating rapidly while standing. That is what has the woodlot concerned with stockpiling for next season. Ordinarily, ash is great firewood. We don't have covered storage.
> 
> View attachment 980541
> 
> 
> Ron


It's a tough call on the ash. For me it's almost tree specific as to what I haul back to the splitter. From your pic^^^ I would think the only problem might be wood on the very bottom of your piles that may deteriorate. The logs from your other pics don't look to bad. Maybe try stacking them in alternating crisscrossed layers for air flow till processed.


----------



## JustJeff

Woodlot like that doesn't stack, just conveyor it into a pile. Sketchy wood will continue to rot in the interior and low areas. Wood doesn't really dry well in heaps like this. I see a lot of this locally and I get it, I wouldn't stack it either because it doesn't pay to. The end user should be buying a year ahead and stacking to ensure properly seasoned/dry wood. Most don't however, I see that a lot too. Folks complaining about not being able to get any heat from that newfangled stove. Chimney fires etc. 
eab is here as well but not as bad as south of here, yet. Pretty much all the logging is ash, trying to cut them before the borer gets them. Firewood processors should stay away from dead standing. All the wood guys here get fresh from the woods. Dead standing is for guys like me.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

The woodlot is a charity that currently serves 349 families. No charge is made. The burn rate during the season is greater than the input. Seasoning from April until November is the best it gets. Much goes out soon after it comes in. We don’t have enough help to stockpile much. This is why dead ash has been so desirable until now. 

Thanks for the comments.

Ron


----------



## gggGary

rwoods said:


> The woodlot is a charity that currently serves 349 families. No charge is made.
> 
> Ron


Very cool, would be interesting to hear how that works.


----------



## JRM

gggGary said:


> Very cool, would be interesting to hear how that works.


Agreed. That is a huge undertaking.


----------



## rwoods

I will reply in a few days - too much to say using a cell phone while on break.

Ron


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Might have to chain up the scrounge locating tool if this keeps up…View attachment 980586


some call us _'scroungers'_!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Firewood ProSizer Laser Firewood Measuring Tool
> 
> 
> Measuring firewood accurately, and consistently, is the topic of many threads. Some guys don't care if a piece is off by a few inches; some want their firewood stacks to line up like a planed surface; some just want the wood to fit in their particular stove. Aside from sticks, chalk, paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to try out my laser chainsaw! Here's the link to Philbert's thread where I posted my thoughts on it. Haven't run my ms460 since my surgery last year. Fired right up on the 8th pull and second curse word! Felt great to give it a run in the big ash log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


reminds me of the big oak had to take down couple weeks ago....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> If you split it, debark it, and keep it dry it will last OK.
> 
> If it gets moist, it goes punky fast.


dry is the key! i have some split oak that is over 30 years old. been dry all that time. still burns with a vengance... some of my older exposed wood - outdoor use only


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

gggGary said:


> Pasture dried out got everything I've cut in the racks now, Total of about 22 cord in there. 4-5 years of heating "in the bank". Neighbor's got 4 or 5 that need to be dropped and bucked. Neighbor 1/2 mile away; also 4-5 to go. Guys across the road have done 5 times more ash than I have. Woods are still full of standing dead.
> View attachment 980430
> 
> 
> Need to attend to other spring chores for a while.


22 cords! impressive pix ggg. thanks for posting it. glad i happened upon it, too....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I guess my post on primer prices was deleted for political reasons! It is terrible when you tell the truth and mention who is to blame!
> 
> I see from the responses that at least it was read first!


sorry i missed it, MM! ~ 

did it make it to P/R? any one of the 2 AS now has...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Just one half load today. About ran out of wood in the basement . April 10 and it’s snowing pretty good . I was trying to not have to bring more in but it’s going to be below freezing tonight but 60s next weekView attachment 980244
> 
> Forgot the snow pictureView attachment 980245


  the snow pix! BIG flakes....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *Went out for a quick scrounge after work.* The shortening days don't leave that much time but can stihl get a ute load. There were a couple of good sized peppermints down but the lumpy trunks suggested termites.
> 
> View attachment 980364
> 
> 
> The 241 did the tidying up of the tops and everything back to about 18 inches.
> 
> View attachment 980365
> 
> 
> View attachment 980366
> 
> 
> Some parts were good, some not perfect quality but scroungers can't be choosers.
> 
> View attachment 980367


workx for me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rwoods said:


> A change of pace from months of felling dead ash almost every Saturday, I did a little scrounging last week and skidded out 80' of dead red oak stems.
> View attachment 980318
> View attachment 980319
> 
> 
> The guys at the woodlot were so please to get the red oak, my cutting buddying and I did some more scrounging yesterday and skidded out a little over 150' of red oak stems. Only one dump trailer of 5 1/2 10' logs made it out yesterday due to the mud from the rain and the melting sleet. Forecast is rain again this week, so after church I loaded and hauled out what was left. Not pictured is a short log that I carried out with the tractor. No fears of a headache, I backed this load down the steep incline that kept the others at bay yesterday.
> View attachment 980317
> 
> 
> May have to do some more scrouging in the future as it can be productive.
> 
> Ron


man! what a rig. like the dozer, too... plenty of _tuggin'_ power....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> First row stacked in the wood shed after cutting some floor boards to cover the uneven after dark foot trap pallets View attachment 980337
> Sorry no wheel barrows were used.


looks pure wilderness to me!  awesome Ln!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Yup I’m a few years ahead at the cabin and a year or two at home.
> 
> I’m going to be getting rid of the boiler at home too which I haven’t used in a few years (need to explain in a separate post) _so I’ll just have the fire place_ and sauna stove.


sure do like mine ~ 

indoors and outdoors...

outdoors, other day


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> My buddy came over today to help with firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part is, he brought his two boys with him, so it was pretty easy to put a board in place and roll these big boys onto my splitters beam,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ran some BIG oak through the 4-way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we over filled three of my half cord boxes with splits,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad for a few hours of work, and we didn't work steady either...
> 
> We have half of the downed oak cut/split/in boxes now, so next we need to go skid out the other half!
> 
> SR


hi SR - swell pix. big chunks. big team effort. dropped big oak few weeks back, corner edge of my city place... still waiting for _u know who_... to teamup (3-man team) and get it split. soon...

seasoning now


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Gotcha covered, Tex! Just don't look for any more this week. Might have to use the Bob K. rationing method or it's gonna be a week of reruns.


hi H-R - glad to see your _techniques_ catching on!!! i see others now moving loads of wood, one wb full at a time...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Omg! I'm pooped. I used to be fit, but with 3 little kids I'm not currently.....so a 9 hour wood session has just done me in! And a smallish pile of large uglies... The 'risk a slipped disk or hernia' sort of size. Since I can't just have a bonfire I have to deal with these too, so it'll be a bit more work for the 365,
> *And a lot of chips.* The rest of the wood is now in various insane sized piles at the back of the garden. My oh my semi bucked it seems to have expanded. I'm going to have to take quite a lot to mum's to make room. I've told my brother, help yourself from mum's! That's fair as her lives much closer and visits weekly and had been doing a lot of jobs, lots of decorating for her recently.... So I'll buy out my guilt with wood.
> Vote now if you wish to see 39 wheel barrow loads of oak and Conifer, but mainly oak.


lol, and as i looked at LN's pix... i was thinking chips... as in fish n chips. stix and chips... lol

i bet few, if any, here on this site have ever had _genuine_ English fish-n-chips like they made them in the late 50's/early 60's!!! i can assure you, them's was the good ol days!  totally fantastic!

as kids, 4th grade, we almost always stopped at a fishNchips shop on our way to the swimming pool, once off the double decker... get a bag full of chips. _Tuppence!!!_ 2-cents dash of vinegar, too.... 

a Shilling (12-cents then) would buy a swell meal... fishNchips. cod or haddock... or whatever else they had fresh from the N Atlantic...

Shilling back when...



buy a lot of hot, tasty fishNchips...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> More. More! We want more!!!


 'No wood, No fire!!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I don't think I've done anywhere close to that many loads in a day. I have pushed quite a few 700+ feet or more though when I scrounged from the neighbor's woods. *Nicely done!*
> 
> You'll hear the wrath from @Cowboy254 when he find out you forgot 5 pics. I won't tell him though.


i noticed a bit of _British properness_ to his methods....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> *Gotta love captive nuts.* I spend more time fiddling with my loose nuts then it took them to do the entire job


sure a lot of them running loose these days... 

i would like to see more of them captive....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

enjoyed the cool pix! need to head out and twist some wrenches. try to get something done before the forcast storms hit! cleaned up the work area yesterday outside, etc. some of my tools are specialty items, matched pairs...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry i missed it, MM! ~
> 
> did it make it to P/R? any one of the 2 AS now has...


Nothing juicy. He simply said who was responsible for the recent inflation and apparently the truth hurt someone.


----------



## LondonNeil

5 more today.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> 5 more today.


Thanks to Neil for picking up my slack while I'm out. He's even rationing for you guys!


----------



## SS396driver

Only one load today . Be pulling wood out for next couple of weeks . Glad I’m retired


----------



## sundance

SS396driver said:


> Only one load today . Be pulling wood out for next couple of weeks . Glad I’m retiredView attachment 980766
> View attachment 980767
> View attachment 980768


I envy y'all with all that nice equipment. Mine's pretty much all manual labor.


----------



## MustangMike

I hear ya, I have an ATV, a Pickup truck, some trailers, and wheelbarrows. I often skid logs out with the ATV.


----------



## MustangMike

I had lots of work scheduled for today ... and 6 more returns come in.

They get dropped off, they come in the mail, and by e-mail and fax.

Thankfully it is almost over, and I'm mostly caught up (except the one that was supposed to be here at 9 pm but got here at 10 pm!).

I'll have to work on it between my appointments tomorrow! It is a tough one with rental properties.


----------



## JustJeff

Ordered new tires for my truck yesterday. Yes Cowboy, actual tires not a new saw. Although I could have anything up to a 661 with a 28" bar for the same price according to the Stihl site! Ouch! Tires haven't got any cheaper that's for sure. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> I hear ya, I have an ATV, a Pickup truck, some trailers, and wheelbarrows. I often skid logs out with the ATV.


Using an arch? Or another plan?


----------



## svk

Morning. Took my oldest two boys down to the Timberwolves play-in game in Minneapolis last night. Despite a slow start and the worst NBA refs ever, we prevailed. 

Got home at 4:05 and up at 7 to get the kids off to school. It is going to be an early night for sure. LONG drive home through rain the whole way. Normal freeway speeds were reduced to about 60 for most of the trip which added a lot more time.


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Ordered new tires for my truck yesterday. Yes Cowboy, actual tires not a new saw. Although I could have anything up to a 661 with a 28" bar for the same price according to the Stihl site! Ouch! Tires haven't got any cheaper that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


What kind of tires and where did you get them?

I try to scrounge near-new tires from the local marketplace ads. I think I have enough to get me until next spring for the daily drivers so far although the "new" F-150 (1990) will need some by fall.


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> This ash log has was a dying tree taken down 2 years ago. It has been laying in my yard ever since. I have it slightly off the ground on small logs. Peeled bark off as it loosened. As you can see, it's still solid inside. As with all my wood, I will split and stack it off the ground either on skids or in racks. As long as it's off the ground it will last as long as I need it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


That is a fact. High and dry is the answer.


----------



## svk

White ash like that is great stuff. We only have native black ash here....it's less dense and goes punky much quicker.

I do have about about a half cord of CSS white ash at my cabin that was processed 4 years ago from a yard tree at my ex-father in laws. That's going to work real nice in the sauna.


----------



## SimonHS

@derwoodii Blundies or Redbacks?

I opted for Redbacks as I have read good things about them and they are made in Australia still. These are not for chainsaw use, just general plodding about.





Long story short, I bought some Oaktrak boots back in December and they have failed already, after light use. Both soles split last Sunday. I needed some that are better quality and longer lasting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Nothing juicy. He simply said who was responsible for the recent inflation and apparently the truth hurt someone.


oic...

inflation update:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Only one load today . Be pulling wood out for next couple of weeks . Glad I’m retiredView attachment 980766
> View attachment 980767
> View attachment 980768


good pix! ...don't look to retired to me!


----------



## SS396driver

Had company today


----------



## MustangMike

sundance said:


> Using an arch? Or another plan?


I have posted pics of it before (can't right now as I just got a new computer and have no time to transfer the pics).

It is just a little thing made with 2 wheelbarrow tires that goes on the back of my ATV to skid the logs.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustJeff said:


> Ordered new tires for my truck yesterday. Yes Cowboy, actual tires not a new saw. Although I could have anything up to a 661 with a 28" bar for the same price according to the Stihl site! Ouch! Tires haven't got any cheaper that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Sticker shock for sure. Had to get a new battery for the truck. $200!!! at the Grange. I checked the Schwab tire store. Same thing. Last battery I bougt was under $100


----------



## turnkey4099

Well shucks. I might as well just crawl into bed and stay. Snow mostly gone but it will be at least another day before I can risk reaching any of my scrounge sites. And then snow/rain again saturday. I may have a shot at trying the easiest one on Friday.


----------



## derwoodii

SimonHS said:


> @derwoodii Blundies or Redbacks?




there not much difference, both are good plod work boots think the Redbacks have a softer leather and inner foot ach support


----------



## SS396driver

Todays scrounge from the honey hole and what’s coming out tomorrow. I’m not felling any of the trees owners employees are so I’m just bucking and pulling . And no brush clean up on my part View attachment 980991


----------



## LondonNeil

No words needed


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> I have posted pics of it before (can't right now as I just got a new computer and have no time to transfer the pics).
> 
> It is just a little thing made with 2 wheelbarrow tires that goes on the back of my ATV to skid the logs.


Can you offer an idea where its posted? I understand you're currently very busy so no hurry. I am very interested when you can offer some more guidance.
Thanks


----------



## SimonHS

sundance said:


> Can you offer an idea where its posted?



This is the link to Mike's post about skidding logs with an ATV:





__





Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)


Wow! Sorry to hear of all the damage. Glad everyone safe, lots of scrounge wood now. I haven't seen much except for cottonwood and willow. But they guy who owns the property where I cut wood said he lost a huge oak I could have. Kind of hoping it's a red and not a burr so I can hand split on...




www.arboristsite.com





It was post #16,655.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> What kind of tires and where did you get them?
> 
> I try to scrounge near-new tires from the local marketplace ads. I think I have enough to get me until next spring for the daily drivers so far although the "new" F-150 (1990) will need some by fall.


I've been keeping an eye on marketplace for quite a while and nothing I want popped up. Since I've decided to keep this truck for the foreseeable future I went new. Cooper Discoverer at3 Lt. This will be my first time trying an Lt tire on a personal vehicle. Always just had p tires. Since I do tow and am subject to load the truck with a mound of hard maple I figured the Lt tires might be worth the slight mileage hit and slightly harsher ride. Either way I'm going to have to live with it for a while.
The plan was a 2" lift and bigger tires to satisfy the boy inside the man but fuel prices made me go with stock size. Ive had good luck with Cooper tires over the years.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJeff

Oh, and local tire shop. I check prices once in a while but they're always the best deal and they have great service

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> I've been keeping an eye on marketplace for quite a while and nothing I want popped up. Since I've decided to keep this truck for the foreseeable future I went new. Cooper Discoverer at3 Lt. ...... Ive had good luck with Cooper tires over the years.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I've got Cooper AT3 L/Ts on my truck too and I like them. $170 ea at local Dobbs. But Walmart has the Cooper L/Ts (Not AT3) for $40 ea Less. Anyone know anything about the L/Ts and how they compare to the AT3 L/Ts?


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> I've been keeping an eye on marketplace for quite a while and nothing I want popped up. Since I've decided to keep this truck for the foreseeable future I went new. Cooper Discoverer at3 Lt. This will be my first time trying an Lt tire on a personal vehicle. Always just had p tires. Since I do tow and am subject to load the truck with a mound of hard maple I figured the Lt tires might be worth the slight mileage hit and slightly harsher ride. Either way I'm going to have to live with it for a while.
> The plan was a 2" lift and bigger tires to satisfy the boy inside the man but fuel prices made me go with stock size. Ive had good luck with Cooper tires over the years.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I’ve had those before, they are pretty good tires. I think you’ll be happy. 

Up here I find that it’s very beneficial to have more aggressive tires even if it means that you need to rotate more often to avoid scalloping issues and they also wear out sooner. You never know when you have deep snow mud to deal with.


----------



## svk

Ooh we just hit 3600 wonderful pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, life, Covid, and Brandon.


----------



## farmer steve

turnkey4099 said:


> Sticker shock for sure. Had to get a new battery for the truck. $200!!! at the Grange. I checked the Schwab tire store. Same thing. Last battery I bougt was under $100


My one truck was in for some warranty work today. I thought it was turning over kinda slow and when I checked the battery the little "eye" was red instead of green. Had them put new one in. About $150 from Ford.


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> Oh, and local tire shop. I check prices once in a while but they're always the best deal and they have great service
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


What are they going on? I just replaced the same ones on my Dodge 3500 I always put E rated tires on it . I ended up with Wranglers 309 each plus mounting. 
The Coopers had at least 10k miles of life left but the rubber got so hard I couldnt plow with it . Just spun the tires after a while pushing the show . The winter before last I had to buy chains . This year didnt need them


----------



## JustJeff

My 13 eff one fiddy 4x4 egoboost. I have dedicated winters so not concerned about snow performance. Honestly I was happy with the Goodyear Wrangler all terrains it came with. I've had several sets of Cooper's over the years (yes I know Goodyear owns them) so I decided to go that way after researching it to death. I can't wait till they're on the truck so I can stop obsessing over them. Lol.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Ooh we just hit 3600 wonderful pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, life, Covid, and Brandon.


And the last two can let's go .


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> What are they going on? I just replaced the same ones on my Dodge 3500 I always put E rated tires on it . I ended up with Wranglers 309 each plus mounting.
> The Coopers had at least 10k miles of life left but the rubber got so hard I couldnt plow with it . Just spun the tires after a while pushing the show . The winter before last I had to buy chains . This year didnt need them


I hate when they do that, I always try to get my tires to that point by thanksgiving and then replace them before Christmas.


----------



## JustJeff

When my last winters wore down I ran them all summer.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Here is a couple of pics of my log hauler for the ATV:

Not the best pics, but you get the idea.

I designed it, my friend Harold welded it for me.

Fits under the ATV when the ATV is trailered, and you can pick it up and flip it around if space is tight.


----------



## Lee192233

Gave the 026 that started this CAD a little TLC. New crank seals, oil pump pickup hose and feed hose and I cleaned and kitted the carb.



I like it with the 20" .325 for limbing. Don't have to bend over too far. With finesse and a sharp chain it will pull it buried in ash.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Ordered new tires for my truck yesterday. Yes Cowboy, actual tires not a new saw. Although I could have anything up to a 661 with a 28" bar for the same price according to the Stihl site! Ouch! Tires haven't got any cheaper that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



You got me excited at 'new tires', only to let me down. Since when has getting new tires meant anything other than getting a new chainsaw? I thought you people spoke English over there.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Morning. Took my oldest two boys down to the Timberwolves play-in game in Minneapolis last night. Despite a slow start and the worst NBA refs ever, we prevailed.
> 
> Got home at 4:05 and up at 7 to get the kids off to school. It is going to be an early night for sure. LONG drive home through rain the whole way. Normal freeway speeds were reduced to about 60 for most of the trip which added a lot more time.


That's a long night on the road. Did you witness the lady trying to glue her hand to the floor?


SimonHS said:


> It was post #16,655.


You have a really good memory!


----------



## svk

A few other thoughts on tires.

I’ve found deals locally from places like Walmart and Discount Tire when they clearance out an old model of tire or don’t have what you are looking for.

I was helping a friend find tires for her car and ended up getting $150 tires for $100 a piece due to them being discontinued. 

I walked into a Discount Tire and asked for a certain tire (listed online at $68). They didn’t have those but sold me $90 tires for $68. 

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> That's a long night on the road. Did you witness the lady trying to glue her hand to the floor?


Yes, sort of. We were seated above the other basket and the game was happening at the basket near us so nobody realized what was going on at first. We did see her being hauled/dragged away by security then the game was halted for a few minutes while they cleaned up.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A few other thoughts on tires.
> 
> I’ve found deals locally from places like Walmart and Discount Tire when they clearance out an old model of tire or don’t have what you are looking for.
> 
> I was helping a friend find tires for her car and ended up getting $150 tires for $100 a piece due to them being discontinued.
> 
> I walked into a Discount Tire and asked for a certain tire (listed online at $68). They didn’t have those but sold me $90 tires for $68.
> 
> Never hurts to ask.


You better be careful, you're "treading" on thin ice with all these off topic tire posts .
Most times I use Costco when buying new tires as they have fair prices, and I compare them to a local wholesaler who does very well on high end tires.
Costco also has one of the best prices on batteries, so much so that you could buy their lowest level membership and still come out ahead on many batteries.


----------



## MustangMike

The other thing I like about my log hauler is it keeps the wood (all except the end) clean, so you don't ruin chains when you cut it up back at the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

Two clients sent tax info to me today, one of them has 18 attachments!!! This is in addition to the 3 returns that came in late yesterday that I have not even looked at yet!

I'll be glad when this is over!

Some good news, I may have established a connection to get seasoned Red Oak and Black Locust logs from one of my clients. Not only are energy prices skyrocketing, but one of the largest firewood processors in this area passed away last month, so there will be lots of demand. I used to fix his saws for him, was a real nice guy.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Two clients sent tax info to me today, one of them has 18 attachments!!! This is in addition to the 3 returns that came in late yesterday that I have not even looked at yet!
> 
> I'll be glad when this is over!
> 
> Some good news, I may have established a connection to get seasoned Red Oak and Black Locust logs from one of my clients. Not only are energy prices skyrocketing, but one of the largest firewood processors in this area passed away last month, so there will be lots of demand. I used to fix his saws for him, was a real nice guy.


Sounds like a stack of extensions is in your collective future. 

Me... bucked the maple and continued with cleaning up storm damage. I've got the debris field down to about a 50 yard by 50 yard area. All the other parts of that property have been cleaned up of fallen pine and ash. There are still 4 trees down and bucked and much of the brush has been cleaned up. Once this is done I'm off to my sons' homes to continue cleaning up ice storm damage there. 

Note the mineral staining in the maple. If it wasn't stained I'd have milled it but I don't know what I'd do with stained maple so it's firewood...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucks. I might as well just crawl into bed and stay. Snow mostly gone but it will be at least another day before I can risk reaching any of my scrounge sites. And then snow/rain again saturday. I may have a shot at trying the easiest one on Friday.


hi tk - reminds me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *Two clients sent tax info* to me today, one of them has 18 attachments!!! This is in addition to the 3 returns that came in late yesterday that I have not even looked at yet!
> 
> I'll be glad when this is over!
> 
> Some good news, I may have established a connection to get seasoned Red Oak and Black Locust logs from one of my clients. Not only are energy prices skyrocketing, but one of the largest firewood processors in this area passed away last month, so there will be lots of demand. I used to fix his saws for him, was a real nice guy.


at first, i thot it was going to be a joke....

sorta like:

*Where do homeless accounts live?* In a _tax shelter
_

but wait, there's more:









Top 40 Accounting Jokes to Liven up Your Day | LHH


Now that tax season is over, accountants finally have space to lighten up. Here are 40 accounting jokes to help liven up your day.




blog.accountingprincipals.com





i like too:

*A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well.*

_*
*_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Oh, and local tire shop. I check prices once in a while but they're always the best deal and they have great service
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


batteries up here where i buy mine. $30 or so since last buy....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I’ve had those before, they are pretty good tires. I think you’ll be happy.
> 
> Up here I find that it’s very beneficial to have more aggressive tires even if it means that you need to rotate more often to avoid scalloping issues and they also wear out sooner. You never know when you have deep snow mud to deal with.


they been around a long time





__





Cooper Tire & Rubber Company - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





my first tires for my 55 Chev... were Cooper tires; $28.00 each. $4 to install-both. barely could afford. bot 2!

put them on front. about 1965


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Ooh we just hit 3600 wonderful pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, life, Covid, and Brandon.


sure 'nuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Gave the *026* that started this CAD a little TLC. New crank seals, oil pump pickup hose and feed hose and I cleaned and kitted the carb.View attachment 981082
> View attachment 981083
> View attachment 981084
> 
> I like it with the 20" .325 for limbing. Don't have to bend over too far. With finesse and a sharp chain it will pull it buried in ash.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A few other thoughts on tires.
> 
> Never hurts to ask.


applies to more than just tires....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You better be careful, you're "treading" on thin ice with all these off topic tire posts .
> Most times I use Costco when buying new tires as they have fair prices, and I compare them to a local wholesaler who does very well on high end tires.
> Costco also has one of the best prices on batteries, so much so that you could buy their lowest level membership and still come out ahead on many batteries.


Sam's for me usually on batts.... but alas, don't want to be buying...

_many! _

2 or 3 enuff...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The other thing I like about my log hauler is it keeps the wood (all except the end) clean, so you don't ruin chains when you cut it up back at the cabin.


slick rig! seemed ideal for the prime mover....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> _I'll be glad when this is over!_


.# 17 - *What do tax accountants like most about the weekends?*

They get to wear casual clothes to work!


soon, it will over and u can... dare i say one more day? extensions aside...


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucks. I might as well just crawl into bed and stay. Snow mostly gone but it will be at least another day before I can risk reaching any of my scrounge sites. And then snow/rain again saturday. I may have a shot at trying the easiest one on Friday.



Almost went cutting today but it didn't happen. Yesterday I got my truck back but the delivery driver said the oil pressure was acting up just as he pulled in. Had b reakfast and decided to tack it to check if I can get into the nearest site. Nope. checked oil and showed abit low so tried to add some. Oil cap would not come off. Finally decided todrive it to town and have them show me how it comes off. I noticed the oil pressure had dropped way down just as I was entering town. A block later the bells, whistle and warning lights lit up. Parked it at the shop andthey are guessing it is jst a sensor. Had them drive me home, took car back to town to rescue all the goodies out of the truck. 

I did drive out to the scrounge site and found that the short dirt road in is in very good condition and the site itself is workable without getting stuck. Car and I will be visiting the willow bush clearance project in the morning. 

Snowing again but not sticking.


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, it goes till Monday this year ,,, and I do NOT do any extensions!

That said, when I looked at the info that was dropped off yesterday for someone's daughter, it looks like she has not filed in 3 yrs!!! I didn't even load 2019 on this computer yet! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!

Such a beautiful day today ... was horrible being inside all day long!


----------



## GrizG

I got a few hours in today before the rain hit.... The ground is saturated and I got very muddy before the rain started... more brush cleared and moved more rounds up towards the road. It's slowly getting there...

Note that all the split wood in the photo was done by the tree themselves... one of the trees that came down barber chaired on it's own and some of the large limbs on the tree I felled split on impact.


----------



## WoodAbuser

GrizG said:


> I got a few hours in today before the rain hit.... The ground is saturated and I got very muddy before the rain started... more brush cleared and moved more rounds up towards the road. It's slowly getting there...
> 
> Note that all the split wood in the photo was done by the tree themselves... one of the trees that came down barber chaired on it's own and some of the large limbs on the tree I felled split on impact.
> 
> View attachment 981234
> View attachment 981235


Gotta luv self splitting wood!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Unfortunately, it goes till Monday this year ,,, and I do NOT do any extensions!
> 
> That said, when I looked at the info that was dropped off yesterday for someone's daughter, it looks like she has not filed in 3 yrs!!! I didn't even load 2019 on this computer yet! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Such a beautiful day today ... was horrible being inside all day long!


It’s amazing that people done know/care 

I almost always extend. Did this year again.


----------



## SS396driver

Todays fun . Some of the wood was to big for my little Kubota . All I did was stack no loading up. I have to process the last few loads as I have no room already encroaching on the lawn wife already gave me the evil eye yesterday 
Wanted to take out the 85 so no trailer


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> Sounds like a stack of extensions is in your collective future.
> 
> Me... bucked the maple and continued with cleaning up storm damage. I've got the debris field down to about a 50 yard by 50 yard area. All the other parts of that property have been cleaned up of fallen pine and ash. There are still 4 trees down and bucked and much of the brush has been cleaned up. Once this is done I'm off to my sons' homes to continue cleaning up ice storm damage there.
> 
> Note the mineral staining in the maple. If it wasn't stained I'd have milled it but I don't know what I'd do with stained maple so it's firewood...
> 
> View attachment 981182


That looks like ambrosia beetle staining. People love it I would mill some and see


----------



## MustangMike

People look for staining like that on milled wood. Forget what they call it, but there is a name for it.

A friend of mine at the Fish and Game club made some tables out of Maple like that.


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, there is (almost) no reason for extensions, they are just additional work. (Excepting people with medical problems).

If you are getting refunds, there is no need to file them (the penalty for not filing is based on the amount you owe, so if you don't owe, there is no penalty).

If you owe, you have to pay the amount due, and you have to do the return to know how much that is!


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> That looks like ambrosia beetle staining. People love it I would mill some and see


Definitely not ambrosia... it's a muddy brown mineral stain. Most of the maple I cut in that area suffers from it... Guys in my woodworking club bring in things made with ambrosia maple and it is nice looking stuff... I can only wish this maple looked like it!


----------



## GrizG

WoodAbuser said:


> Gotta luv self splitting wood!



I had a very strange feeling tonight when I met and held my brand new grandson... After felling, bucking, dealing with brush and moving rounds to a staging location over the past 4 days it occurred to me that he was the same size as a perfect piece of firewood for the fireplace I feed. Solid at 21" and 8 lbs. 15 oz. I may need a break from the wood.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JRM said:


> At the old CEI coal plant here they would push rail cars onto a big turn table over top of a massive pit that fed the boilers. The turn table would flip the rail car upside down to dump the coal. The whole process took less than 3 minutes start to finish. The bull gears that ran the table were massive. It was impressive to watch.



How did they keep the car on the tracks?


----------



## mountainguyed67

rwoods said:


> Nice looking ash you have there



Tmi


----------



## turnkey4099

No go on wooding tomorrow. Snowed all morning and wound up with 2" on the ground with a lot more that had melted as it came down. Entry into the site will be smeary mud.


----------



## JRM

mountainguyed67 said:


> How did they keep the car on the tracks?



This was a similar albeit probably newer system. The generation plant was built in 1901, I think the rotator was WWII Era. The system has been improved on many times over since.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> My 13 eff one fiddy 4x4 egoboost. I have dedicated winters so not concerned about snow performance. Honestly I was happy with the Goodyear Wrangler all terrains it came with. I've had several sets of Cooper's over the years (yes I know Goodyear owns them) so I decided to go that way after researching it to death. I can't wait till they're on the truck so I can stop obsessing over them. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure Cooper is it's own company, not owned by Goodyear. I'm running a set of the AT3 4s on my F150 and don't have any complaints.


----------



## 501Maico

I need to stop investigating chainsaw noises when I'm out of storage room and hot weather is around the corner. Yesterday I hear noises 2 doors down and found out they were removing 7 mature Chestnut Oaks that are dying top down. Stupid me couldn't let that nice wood go to waste and they were very happy to dump it on my property.


----------



## JRM

Lionsfan said:


> I'm pretty sure Cooper is it's own company, not owned by Goodyear. I'm running a set of the AT3 4s on my F150 and don't have any complaints.


GY bought Cooper last year. 






GOODYEAR COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF COOPER


The Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company (Nasdaq: GT) today announced that it has completed its acquisition of Cooper Tire & Rubber Company, finalizing the merger agreement made public on February 22.




corporate.goodyear.com


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm losing track of which loads of posted!


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> batteries up here where i buy mine. $30 or so since last buy....


Yeah, but how much are catalytic converters


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> I had a very strange feeling tonight when I met and held my brand new grandson... After felling, bucking, dealing with brush and moving rounds to a staging location over the past 4 days it occurred to me that he was the same size as a perfect piece of firewood for the fireplace I feed. Solid at 21" and 8 lbs. 15 oz. I may need a break from the wood.


Congrats gramps!
Did you suggest naming him Ambrosia .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That said, when I looked at the info that was dropped off yesterday for someone's daughter, it looks like she has not filed in 3 yrs!!! I didn't even load 2019 on this computer yet! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


She may loose the third years refund if she had one coming. From what I remember, you technically are only required to file every 3(or at least they will send you a love letter after 3), but they are only required to give you back the last 2 yrs worth of returns. 
You know what they say, the lessons that cost us the most, we are the slowest to forget     Good thing nothing like that ever happened to me. She may not get behind moving forward lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

JRM said:


> GY bought Cooper last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODYEAR COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF COOPER
> 
> 
> The Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company (Nasdaq: GT) today announced that it has completed its acquisition of Cooper Tire & Rubber Company, finalizing the merger agreement made public on February 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corporate.goodyear.com


Bummer. Probably run them into the dirt and sell the remains off to China.


----------



## MustangMike

You have 3 years to file and still get your refund. Beyond that you will not get it.


----------



## SS396driver

Little stumped. My MS460 didn’t seem to be oiling properly . I took the clutch off worm gear drive was good and I put it back together started it and sure enough oil was coming out the port. Put it together and more oil was dripping down the side of the saw than on the chain . Oil ports are clear on the bar took it apart again found nothing . Cleaned it all specially the bar oil plate and put it back together. Still oozing out in order to stop it I had to crank on the bar nuts more than usual. Don’t get it .


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Ooh we just hit 3600 wonderful pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, life, Covid, and Brandon.



Don't leave out guns and hunting.


----------



## farmer steve

dancan said:


> MM
> Looks like Mr.GQ wants to steer this tread.
> 
> I've had a post deleted that was non political and asked that he contribute to the thread or moderate if we ask .
> I guess no more posting of maple syrup , cast iron skillets and BBQ or Drop Bears and Jackalopes ...


Dang, I was just gonna tell you scroungers about the ground jackalope BBQ I was going to make in my cast iron skillet sautéed in Maple syrup. Drop bear pie for dessert. Look for it in the What's for dinner thread.


----------



## SS396driver

dancan said:


> MM
> Looks like Mr.GQ wants to steer this tread.
> 
> I've had a post deleted that was non political and asked that he contribute to the thread or moderate if we ask .
> I guess no more posting of maple syrup , cast iron skillets and BBQ or Drop Bears and Jackalopes ...


Oh well I guess I can’t show ya this picture of todays smoking

Or the two Chevelle’s in my driveway now


----------



## husqvarna257

So I got a few days off now it's time to start in on some firewood. My circulator for the OWB finally died so heating hot water with propane 3 weeks earlier then usual. That leaves me with over 7 cord for this fall. Got the new Energy efficient circulator pump and a spare cartridge back up just incase it dies on a nice 5* night. Sharpened up 8 chains today to start with. .
Got 2 jerry cans last week. One diesel and one gas and they came with DOT and OSHA Compliant spouts. Got some real spouts from Great Britain, army surplus . The DOT and OSHA Compliant spouts take a few minutes to dispense now it's seconds. Got to love the cans, They seal well so I don't worry about spills or fumes in the car.


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> MM
> Looks like Mr.GQ wants to steer this tread.
> 
> I've had a post deleted that was non political and asked that he contribute to the thread or moderate if we ask .
> I guess no more posting of maple syrup , cast iron skillets and BBQ or Drop Bears and Jackalopes ...


That's what many folks do when you give them a little power, but don't give them the real power, they flex what little they have . The ones with actual "power" control the hammer . I've never been bothered by either myself .
Saw this at the gas station, don't think I posted it here, forgive me if I did.
I wonder if I could repackage each piece and list them for more to sell for furniture making or bowls, looks to be HVBW, any thoughts .


----------



## rwoods

gggGary said:


> Very cool, would be interesting to hear how that works.





JRM said:


> Agreed. That is a huge undertaking.



The Greene County Firewood Ministry arose out of two local churches discovering that they were both cutting firewood for the disadvantaged. I am not sure when they actually got together. I started helping them around 2008 or 2009. At the time, they were unincorporated and working on Saturdays out of the remains of an old practice bomb manufacturing plant. Much of the wood was scrounged; most of which was cut to firewood length in the field and brought to the woodlot on modified single and double axle landscape trailers. At the woodlot, the wood was split using a variety of hydraulic splitters. The wood was delivered using the same trailers. Recipients were pre-qualified through the local food bank. At the time approximately 300 trailer loads were delivered each season which ran from October through April. The intake pretty much matched the demand so there was little to no stockpiles (or time to season). In 2011, the ministry was incorporated.

As time progressed, many partners joined in the endeavor. Local churches provided breakfast and lunch, a local industry loaned a skid steer, the sheriff provided inmates, the city provided a roll-off for the worthless uglies, tree services dropped off wood, various business provided goods and services free or at a reduced cost, various groups brought in volunteers to work for a Saturday. It all meshed for mutual benefit. Inmates got fresh air and home cooked meals with some good folks, the government got a reduction in the wood load at the landfill, volunteer groups had a new project to gather around, tree services got a convenient in-town location to drop off wood, and lots of folks were kept warm. As the need began to grow, the ministry began to upgrade the landscape trailers to dump trailers. Among other things, this allowed folks in their 70s and 80s to deliver wood. It also saved labor on the intake end. A skid steer splitter attachment was acquired to splitter biger stuff in to quarters. Splitters were upgraded to SuperSplits with some initial assistance from the manufacturer. Additional skid steers were added with skeleton buckets. And the demand continued to grow.

Then came Covid - no more inmates, no home cooked meals and far fewer volunteers. The ministry responded to Covid by seeking additional funding sources and using the funds to further mechanize with a core group of volunteers working essentially full time year round – they are affectionately known as the Filthy Few. We now have 4 wood processors with conveyors, more skid steers, a Kubota compact tractor with forks, and a new facility lent to us. As of February, the ministry was serving 349 families and had delivered over 1800 loads in the 21/22 season. Due to the dangers and liability concerns, the ministry doesn’t fell trees. That task is usually offered to me. If I believe it is reasonable safe and productive, I try to accommodate the tree owner.

With Covid declining, a few more volunteers are appearing and some food is returning.

Ron

2012


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> So I got a few days off now it's time to start in on some firewood. My circulator for the OWB finally died so heating hot water with propane 3 weeks earlier then usual. That leaves me with over 7 cord for this fall. Got the new Energy efficient circulator pump and a spare cartridge back up just incase it dies on a nice 5* night. Sharpened up 8 chains today to start with. .
> Got 2 jerry cans last week. One diesel and one gas and they came with DOT and OSHA Compliant spouts. Got some real spouts from Great Britain, army surplus . The DOT and OSHA Compliant spouts take a few minutes to dispense now it's seconds. Got to love the cans, They seal well so I don't worry about spills or fumes in the car.
> View attachment 981457


You think 8 chains will "cut it".
Link to the cans/spouts please .


----------



## rwoods

2020



2022




Ron


----------



## chipper1

rwoods said:


> The Greene County Firewood Ministry arose out of two local churches discovering that they were both cutting firewood for the disadvantaged. I am not sure when they actually got together. I started helping them around 2008 or 2009. At the time, they were unincorporated and working on Saturdays out of the remains of an old practice bomb manufacturing plant. Much of the wood was scrounged; most of which was cut to firewood length in the field and brought to the woodlot on modified single and double axle landscape trailers. At the woodlot, the wood was split using a variety of hydraulic splitters. The wood was delivered using the same trailers. Recipients were pre-qualified through the local food bank. At the time approximately 300 trailer loads were delivered each season which ran from October through April. The intake pretty much matched the demand so there was little to no stockpiles (or time to season). In 2011, the ministry was incorporated.
> 
> As time progressed, many partners joined in the endeavor. Local churches provided breakfast and lunch, a local industry loaned a skid steer, the sheriff provided inmates, the city provided a roll-off for the worthless uglies, tree services dropped off wood, various business provided goods and services free or at a reduced cost, various groups brought in volunteers to work for a Saturday. It all meshed for mutual benefit. Inmates got fresh air and home cooked meals with some good folks, the government got a reduction in the wood load at the landfill, volunteer groups had a new project to gather around, tree services got a convenient in-town location to drop off wood, and lots of folks were kept warm. As the need began to grow, the ministry began to upgrade the landscape trailers to dump trailers. Among other things, this allowed folks in their 70s and 80s to deliver wood. It also saved labor on the intake end. A skid steer splitter attachment was acquired to splitter biger stuff in to quarters. Splitters were upgraded to SuperSplits with some initial assistance from the manufacturer. Additional skid steers were added with skeleton buckets. And the demand continued to grow.
> 
> Then came Covid - no more inmates, no home cooked meals and far fewer volunteers. The ministry responded to Covid by seeking additional funding sources and using the funds to further mechanize with a core group of volunteers working essentially full time year round – they are affectionately known as the Filthy Few. We now have 4 wood processors with conveyors, more skid steers, a Kubota compact tractor with forks, and a new facility lent to us. As of February, the ministry was serving 349 families and had delivered over 1800 loads in the 21/22 season. Due to the dangers and liability concerns, the ministry doesn’t fell trees. That task is usually offered to me. If I believe it is reasonable safe and productive, I try to accommodate the tree owner.
> 
> With Covid declining, a few more volunteers are appearing and some food is returning.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 2012
> View attachment 981458
> 
> View attachment 981459
> 
> View attachment 981460
> View attachment 981462
> 
> View attachment 981466


That's a lot of loads .
Surprised they let the uglys go, seems someone would want them for an OWB or something. 
I see a wheelbarrow like mine(the blue one), and the splitter I currently have(Grey huskee hiding behind the supersplit).


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> That's what many folks do when you give them a little power, but don't give them the real power, they flex what little they have . The ones with actual "power" control the hammer. I've never been bother by either myself .
> Saw this at the gas station, don't think I posted it here, forgive me if I did.
> I wonder if I could repackage each piece and list them for more to sell for furniture making or bowls, looks to be HVBW, any thoughts .
> View attachment 981467


That's cheap compared to what they are getting around here. $9.99 for .75 C.F. of firewood and $7.99 for kindling. The kindling is scrap dimension lumber and trim!


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Oh well I guess I can’t show ya this picture of todays smoking ...



You'd best not.
Mr.GQ may choose to delete it because it has nothing to do with the comradery of the scrounging brethren .

I found this smilie on this site :****you: , that's the finger that I squished years ago doing firewood .


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> You think 8 chains will "cut it".
> Link to the cans/spouts please .











Wavian 2238C $98.46 5.28 gal, 20 L Yellow Cold rolled steel Gas Can | Zoro.com


Order Wavian 5.28 gal, 20 L Yellow Cold rolled steel Gas Can, 2238C at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




www.zoro.com


----------



## Cowboy254

Looked out the window yesterday and decided it was a good day for scrounging.




Went back out to the farm and put the first tank through Limby. I think it was 57 cuts.




Again, almost as much rot and termite junk as good wood in these logs.




I finally realised that splitting out the junk takes more time for less wood than just splitting solid rounds but the bits that are nice will be good burning.


----------



## JRM

Rwoods your a good man helping so many people. That's a huge undertaking. Much respect.


----------



## LondonNeil

I think that's all of them. You may even have had a couple of repeats. All I know it's, it's a lot of wood and I think my scrounging is over for 2022, I just need to CSS it.... So I'll be busy for several months yet.


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> You'd best not.
> Mr.GQ may choose to delete it because it has nothing to do with the comradery of the scrounging brethren .
> 
> I found this smilie on this site :****you: , that's the finger that I squished years ago doing firewood .



If we only had scrounging posts, this thread would only be about 6 pages long and 5 of those would be of @H-Ranch 's wheelbarrow.


----------



## dancan

Hey Neil !
You should grab a canoe and paddle across the pond .
The house lot that I'm clearing has a bunch of yellow birch and a bit of maple, mostly one split wood, the clients want it for firewood so I leave it behind .
I made the mistake of telling them that they best move here to Igloo and split it before it gets soft .
The project manager asked this week if I have time to CSS and how much .
I got call yesterday to go look at another house lot , the fella told me that 2 developers gave him my name .
He told me that he had a lot of real nice trees that he wanted to save and wanted to know what kind of machinery I used .
I told him that I was the machine lol
I'll meet with him after I wrap up this project .
The golfcourse gig starts soon, I'll make sure that you can get next years fuelwood


----------



## dancan

Mr.GQ pizzed me off .
Been here since 2004 , never had a post deleted that I know of .
This is my favorite chainsaw cleaner after a hard days scrounging .


----------



## MustangMike

Spalted Maple, that is the name I was trying to remember!









Maple - Spalted Lumber • Rare Woods USA


Spalted Maple doesn’t denote a species, but can be any member of the Acer genus that has black lines and/or streaks in the lumber caused by slight decay and a fungus in the wood. With a bit of luck the prettier pieces can present with beautiful random streaks and lines.




www.rarewoodsusa.com


----------



## gggGary

@rwoods Thanks for the share, that's an awesome project, kudo's to all involved. 
Sent a couple bux to help out. https://www.mightycause.com/donate/Greene-County-Firewood-Ministry
Took my free CL find dolmar 111 out for the first time today.


Cut from the neighbors woods, a "just" infected ash that was leaning towards my place. mebby 16" D
that's an 18" bar. Bore cut and it went well.
Found an about 24" DBH dead ash in my own woods the other day.
Going to be careful on that one it's already lost a lot of the bark and it's in a 40 year old pine plantation that's never been trimmed.


----------



## svk

Did some reloading today. Heading to Georgia to do some hog hunting soon. My new .338 federal needed ammo and I was down to less than a box of 06’ ammo. Now I’ve got a box of each with Nosler partitions.


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> Mr.GQ pizzed me off .
> Been here since 2004 , never had a post deleted that I know of .
> This is my favorite chainsaw cleaner after a hard days scrounging .
> 
> View attachment 981522


I never had any deleted till recently either


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I never had any deleted till recently either


Only thing I had deleted was my sig.


----------



## rwoods

chipper1 said:


> That's a lot of loads .
> Surprised they let the uglys go, seems someone would want them for an OWB or something.
> I see a wheelbarrow like mine(the blue one), and the splitter I currently have(Grey huskee hiding behind the supersplit).





JRM said:


> Rwoods your a good man helping so many people. That's a huge undertaking. Much respect.





gggGary said:


> @rwoods Thanks for the share, that's an awesome project, kudo's to all involved.
> Sent a couple bux to help out. https://www.mightycause.com/donate/Greene-County-Firewood-Ministry
> Took my free CL find dolmar 111 out for the first time today.
> View attachment 981523
> 
> Cut from the neighbors woods, a "just" infected ash that was leaning towards my place. mebby 16" D
> that's an 18" bar. Bore cut and it went well.
> Found an about 24" DBH dead ash in my own woods the other day.
> Going to be careful on that one it's already lost a lot of the bark and it's in a 40 year old pine plantation that's never been trimmed.


Chipper1 - Uglies are usually from yard maples - 4 to 6 feet across at top where 4 or more 12” to 18” limbs sprout. Most everything else gets split.

JRM - I usually have enough fun that it is hard to say that I am doing it because I am a good guy. It is good exercise too. Some golf to relax; I cut wood. I have a full time job so my time spent is a drop in the bucket compared to the Filthy Few.

gggGary - much appreciated.

Ron


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Spalted Maple, that is the name I was trying to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple - Spalted Lumber • Rare Woods USA
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple doesn’t denote a species, but can be any member of the Acer genus that has black lines and/or streaks in the lumber caused by slight decay and a fungus in the wood. With a bit of luck the prettier pieces can present with beautiful random streaks and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rarewoodsusa.com


I use spalted maple... even spalted curly maple! If the maple I have was spalted it would have been blocked for turning blanks and some slabbed for making keepsake boxes!


----------



## dancan

That's a pretty pic (of a nice scrounge of course) !


----------



## svk

Some of the brass may have been scrounged. The reloading gear was scrounged. And it’s going to scrounge up some free range, non gmo pork soon.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Spalted Maple, that is the name I was trying to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple - Spalted Lumber • Rare Woods USA
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple doesn’t denote a species, but can be any member of the Acer genus that has black lines and/or streaks in the lumber caused by slight decay and a fungus in the wood. With a bit of luck the prettier pieces can present with beautiful random streaks and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rarewoodsusa.com








The sliding lids on the two keepsake boxes are spalted curly maple. The long sides are curly maple and the short sides are walnut. The boxes are put together with half-blind handcut dovetails where the thin end of the pin is a Lie-Nielson dovetail saw kerf wide. 

Below them are half-trunks that I made for my sons. The main box is pine that is put together with handcut through dovetails. One is trimmed with white oak and the other with red oak.


----------



## chipper1

Managed to scrounge up some asphalt millings for the new accessory drive, it goes to my cutting/splitting/pile/logs storage area .
It was actually quite the scrounge as our local guy for asphalt millings marked all his piles as sold this week , he supplies quite a few guys, so now everyone is trying to figure out what they are going to do as they were counting on his pricing with no extra driving. It's going to add $75 per load, for guys doing large commercial jobs, that adds up very quick making my 5-7 loads look like child's play, still sucks to me .


----------



## dancan

chipper1 said:


> Managed to scrounge up some asphalt millings for the new accessory drive, it goes to my cutting/splitting/pile/logs storage area .
> It was actually quite the scrounge as our local guy for asphalt millings marked all his piles as sold this week , he supplies quite a few guys, so now everyone is trying to figure out what they are going to do as they were counting on his pricing with no extra driving. It's going to add $75 per load, for guys doing large commercial jobs, that adds up very quick making my 5-7 loads look like child's play, still sucks to me .
> View attachment 981547



Looks like you made a nice scrounge after you scrounged all the firewood that was scrounge-able before you spread that scrounge over the firewood scrounging ground !
You scrounge 2 extra tires for that fine firewood scrounging machine that you scrounged all these years for to be able to get ?


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Looks like you made a nice scrounge after you scrounged all the firewood that was scrounge-able before you spread that scrounge over the firewood scrounging ground !
> You scrounge 2 extra tires for that fine firewood scrounging machine that you scrounged all these years for to be able to get ?


Yes I did on both accounts . 
Now I need to find a better scrounge on the rest of the millings. 
Here's the scrounged wood splits that I'll be selling this yr, pretty sure most of it is spoken for. I hope to start delivering it next week.
The area where the sand is in this picture and to the left is where I just put the millings, now I need enough to cover the rest and all the way to the house and in front of the house.
If you look close you can see where I store the rest of my scrounged wood past the house on the left in the scrounged wood woodshed.


----------



## JustJeff

rwoods said:


> The Greene County Firewood Ministry arose out of two local churches discovering that they were both cutting firewood for the disadvantaged. I am not sure when they actually got together. I started helping them around 2008 or 2009. At the time, they were unincorporated and working on Saturdays out of the remains of an old practice bomb manufacturing plant. Much of the wood was scrounged; most of which was cut to firewood length in the field and brought to the woodlot on modified single and double axle landscape trailers. At the woodlot, the wood was split using a variety of hydraulic splitters. The wood was delivered using the same trailers. Recipients were pre-qualified through the local food bank. At the time approximately 300 trailer loads were delivered each season which ran from October through April. The intake pretty much matched the demand so there was little to no stockpiles (or time to season). In 2011, the ministry was incorporated.
> 
> As time progressed, many partners joined in the endeavor. Local churches provided breakfast and lunch, a local industry loaned a skid steer, the sheriff provided inmates, the city provided a roll-off for the worthless uglies, tree services dropped off wood, various business provided goods and services free or at a reduced cost, various groups brought in volunteers to work for a Saturday. It all meshed for mutual benefit. Inmates got fresh air and home cooked meals with some good folks, the government got a reduction in the wood load at the landfill, volunteer groups had a new project to gather around, tree services got a convenient in-town location to drop off wood, and lots of folks were kept warm. As the need began to grow, the ministry began to upgrade the landscape trailers to dump trailers. Among other things, this allowed folks in their 70s and 80s to deliver wood. It also saved labor on the intake end. A skid steer splitter attachment was acquired to splitter biger stuff in to quarters. Splitters were upgraded to SuperSplits with some initial assistance from the manufacturer. Additional skid steers were added with skeleton buckets. And the demand continued to grow.
> 
> Then came Covid - no more inmates, no home cooked meals and far fewer volunteers. The ministry responded to Covid by seeking additional funding sources and using the funds to further mechanize with a core group of volunteers working essentially full time year round – they are affectionately known as the Filthy Few. We now have 4 wood processors with conveyors, more skid steers, a Kubota compact tractor with forks, and a new facility lent to us. As of February, the ministry was serving 349 families and had delivered over 1800 loads in the 21/22 season. Due to the dangers and liability concerns, the ministry doesn’t fell trees. That task is usually offered to me. If I believe it is reasonable safe and productive, I try to accommodate the tree owner.
> 
> With Covid declining, a few more volunteers are appearing and some food is returning.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 2012
> View attachment 981458
> 
> View attachment 981459
> 
> View attachment 981460
> View attachment 981462
> 
> View attachment 981466


I like that. What a great thing to be part of!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Spalted Maple, that is the name I was trying to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple - Spalted Lumber • Rare Woods USA
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple doesn’t denote a species, but can be any member of the Acer genus that has black lines and/or streaks in the lumber caused by slight decay and a fungus in the wood. With a bit of luck the prettier pieces can present with beautiful random streaks and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rarewoodsusa.com


Spalted hackberry


----------



## MustangMike

Where is Elon when we need him?

Not criticizing, just joking, hope that is allowed.


----------



## pdqdl

You are the one that started all this mess. It was your political post that got deleted.
Not criticizing, just sayin'.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh brother!


----------



## svk

Also, for the record, I think people need to get a little bit of thicker skin when it comes to what is discussed it here. Quit crying to mom and dad every time someone mentions your president. When the tables were turned, we didn’t do the same.


----------



## svk

On a lighter note, it’s 16° and snowing today. I’m just leaving to bring my dogs to the kennel and then I will be driving towards Georgia where it was 80° yesterday.


----------



## dancan

Big sky day here going to 65 , off to go cut down some trees .
Free scrounge if anyone wants to come over , some fir and SPRUCE , I'll cut you load .
I have to be careful not to complain so I don't break the rules so I don't get banned .
That is a fact , not a complaint .


----------



## chipper1

dancan said:


> Big sky day here going to 65 , off to go cut down some trees .
> Free scrounge if anyone wants to come over , some fir and SPRUCE , I'll cut you load, BYOWB !


Fixed .


dancan said:


> I have to be careful not to complain so I don't break the rules so I don't get banned .
> That is a fact , not a complaint .


----------



## pdqdl

farmer steve said:


> I agree with the highlighted area. I made a post in another thread about it (that you didn't like) and you deleted my sig because I didn't do it as fast as you thought i should. It was Christmas eve and Christmas day BTW . I won't disclose that pm because it' s against the rules. I've been an upstanding member with no infractions and try to help the forum in preventing scammers,spammers,and whatnots. I wasn't ask to be a a moderator the same time as you for no reason. Don't ever call me a liar again!!!!
> Back to scrounging fellas.



Yes. You are a fine member, one of the best. Feel free to post any private message I sent you. Just do it in it's entirety.


----------



## gggGary

As a mod on a different forum I'm stealing this for my siggy.
“Gentlemen, you can’t fight in here. This is the war room.”
—President Merkin Muffley , Dr. Strangelove


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> Actually they were in a thread that was subsequently permanently deleted due to one of the crybabies who had the ear of Mrs A shortly prior to the sale so that’s why there’s no record of it.
> 
> Don’t forget, I was a mod here and chose to step away because the previous owners wouldn’t remove the cancer(s) from the site.
> 
> For your sake, I’m glad the new owners actually allow the moderators to moderate. But obviously when posts get deleted people are going to be unhappy-right or wrong.



I cannot say whether or not that would be possible. If that is the case, I apologize for any misunderstanding and errors on my part. 

If you were a moderator, then you probably recall the rather stern policy regarding criticizing moderation in the public forum.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> If you were a moderator, then you probably recall the rather stern policy regarding criticizing moderation in the public forum.


Yeah, but what if the mod is calling people liars and won't do the very thing he expects others to do.
By the way, I'm not criticizing the moderation; but rather, the moderator.


pdqdl said:


> Yes. You are a fine member, one of the best. Feel free to post any private message I sent you. Just do it in it's entirety.


How about you just say sorry.
You're the one talking about just being nice or something like that in other threads.
Edit: Oh yeah why did you edit your post to Steve .


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> I cannot say whether or not that would be possible. If that is the case, I apologize for any misunderstanding and errors on my part.
> 
> If you were a moderator, then you probably recall the rather stern policy regarding criticizing moderation in the public forum.


Xenforo has a lot of cool features, many of which were (unfortunately) not utilized by the previous owners.

When they stripped the mods of many of the actual moderator powers, they were very limited as what they could do. It’s like someone telling you to clean up a liquid spill with a shop broom…


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but what if the mod is calling people liars and won't do the very thing he expects others to do.
> By the way, I'm not criticizing the moderation; but rather, the moderator.
> 
> How about you just say sorry.
> You're the one talking about just being nice or something like that in other threads.
> Edit: Oh yeah why did you edit your post to Steve .


It’s been nice knowing ya. Good thing I’ve got your phone number


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Xenforo has a lot of cool features, many of which were (unfortunately) not utilized by the previous owners.
> 
> When they stripped the mods of many of the actual moderator powers, mods were very limited as what they could actually do. It’s like someone telling you to clean up a liquid spill with a shop broom…


Maybe they thought it was a wet/dry shop broom lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s been nice knowing ya. Good thing I’ve got your phone number


Somebody get me a moderator!


----------



## MustangMike

Ohh, I did find the pic I was looking for of my "ATV Wood Skidder"! (See, we do actually, sometimes, post about scrounging firewood)

My previous computer had both a C + D drive, the new one just a C, so even when I move things over they are sometimes hard to find!

This picture is clearer.


----------



## LondonNeil

Opens thread.... Looks around..... Backs out again.


----------



## JustJeff

When cutting a tree, I hate to see waste so anything bigger than my wrist goes as firewood. I made the mistake of tossing one for my hound. Now she thinks they are all here and scrounges them herself from my racks. I counted 9 in the grass this morning while bringing summer tires from around back to the garage. That's not walking the whole yard so who knows what the real number is. It's all fun and games until lawn mowing season!


----------



## svk

For those interested… Here’s what mid April in northern Minnesota looks like lol


----------



## Philbert

rwoods said:


> The Greene County Firewood Ministry arose out of two local churches discovering that they were both cutting firewood for the disadvantaged.


What’s remarkable is not only the volume of firewood that you have provided, but that you have kept the effort and organization going. Relatively ’easy’ to get folks to show up a few times; much harder to keep them coming back. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Several weeks ago I took my Brush Bandit Model 65 chipper over a friends house to clean up a Bradford Pear that went down in a storm. Started and ran well, chipped up everything and was done in an hour and a half. Couple days later wouldn't start. Couple days later pulled the head on the right bank and had 2 cracked exhaust valves. I heard those old Wisconsin's could run on 2 cylinders and you would only notice it was down a little on power. My mechanic buddy came over and looked at it. Pistons and cylinders look like new. He said pull the other head and see what it looks like? Did that this morning. Another cracked exhaust. While pulling the head this morning, I glanced across the engine to the other side, There was something shiny in the bottom of the intake Runner. A piece of brass tubing with a fitting on it. How did that thing get in there? Somebody dropped it in the carb and said the heck with it?


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm settling in, this is great entertainment


----------



## U&A

Lionsfan said:


> Not really scrounging, but still of interest to all you lumberjack type fellers. A quick shot of how they unload wood chips at the Arauco particle board plant in Grayling, Mi.
> 
> View attachment 980386



Wonder how much the trucks burn oil after that 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## dancan

svk said:


> It’s been nice knowing ya. Good thing I’ve got your phone number


Y'all can send me your addys so I can mail out christmas cards lol


----------



## dancan

pdqdl said:


> Sadly, I don't know everyone by their first name. As to editing, I often edit my posts. If I am recalling the correct info, it is probably because I decided my post was not the right thing to put up. If I edited something out, it just might have been the wrong thing to say. I do try to be careful.
> 
> As to calling people liars, I have not done that, although there was certainly a very strong inference to that effect. "Tell no lies, and I won't call you call you out on them." is not an accusation, it is a warning. If anyone chooses to infer that they have been untruthful, then they know what my response would be expected to be. Making statements that resemble mistruth will produce responses that resemble an accusation. I'll be happy to go over the logic of any of my statements with anyone, but let's keep it private, please.
> 
> Now if you guys will follow the thread backwards, I'll be happy to explain it all again. A political post was reported to moderation. Said post was silently deleted by me, a moderator. No harm, no foul, no warning points applied. After which, snarky comments start popping up about moderation, which is in defiance of the pretty well known restriction against them. Then it escalates further, and here we are. _I didn't start this_. I may yet finish it by clearing the thead of all related comments, including my own. Just keep giving me invitations, and we'll see how it ends up.
> 
> I have no interest in irritating the good folks of this thread & forum. To the extent that I may have been overbearing, I will readily apologize, as I have not intended to step on anyone's toes. To the extent that I have been doing what I perceive to be my job, I cannot apologize, as it has all been done with a clear explanation of the existing rules I am expected to work under. If you don't like what I am doing and think I am wrong, then please put it in a private message to me, another moderator, or to management. We are all ears. What we don't encourage is open dissent and defiance of the existing rules that you all signed up for.
> 
> Now 'nough of this, please.
> ?​


If you had said that there was a complaint then the tone of the whole thing would have been different .
For that (reacting to a complaint) I say job well done .


----------



## rarefish383

U&A said:


> Wonder how much the trucks burn oil after that
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


They had the same thing at the local Southern States back in the 70's-80's. Farmers would come in with big straight trucks with no dump bed. Corn and wheat, off loaded in a few seconds. Didn't seem to hurt them. Those farmers ran all of their trucks for 30 years.


----------



## dancan

So , when Mr. Dumas forgets his wedges and the wind pushes back against the direction of the intended fell a rope is your friend .
See the little dots where the chain was lol


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> They had the same thing at the local Southern States back in the 70's-80's. Farmers would come in with big straight trucks with no dump bed. Corn and wheat, off loaded in a few seconds. Didn't seem to hurt them. Those farmers ran all of their trucks for 30 years.



I drove a 38 International in the 1953 harvest. 4sp 2sp axle both manual shift. Axle on the left so split shifts were two handed - fun. Rode that lift up many times (shut engine off before lifting).

I got LOTS of help when the starter jammed when I tried the restart. Started smoking with the truck still setting on the scales in the middle of the head house. They pushed me clear of the whole warehouse. That's when I learned that to clear a jammed starter you pushed backwards against whatever gear you were in.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> View attachment 981768
> 
> 
> So , when Mr. Dumas forgets his wedges and the wind pushes back against the direction of the intended fell a rope is your friend .
> See the little dots where the chain was lol



I had one stump showing the full loop very clearly. I should have saved a slice off of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

I dissected out most of a uteload from the punky peppermint logs I cut the other day but most of the rounds were too far gone. Disappointing. 




I also picked up some previously cut dry peppermint splits. 




I hope this post was not too political, I'm trying my best!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I dissected out most of a uteload from the punky peppermint logs I cut the other day but most of the rounds were too far gone. Disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 981788
> 
> 
> I also picked up some previously cut dry peppermint splits.
> 
> View attachment 981789
> 
> 
> I hope this post was not too political, I'm trying my best!


I can't read that banned political sticker in your back window


----------



## gggGary

got a bunch of the leaner Ash bucked up and in the stacks.
Reconnoitered the next project.




panoramic shot so ignore that trunk squiggle about 4' up 
note 3' splitting maul laying at base of tree.
First up will be clearing out about 4-5 pine snags around this beauty.
Good news, the natural lean (away and right) is a good place to drop it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Several weeks ago I took my Brush Bandit Model 65 chipper over a friends house to clean up a Bradford Pear that went down in a storm. Started and ran well, chipped up everything and was done in an hour and a half. Couple days later wouldn't start. Couple days later pulled the head on the right bank and had 2 cracked exhaust valves. I heard those old Wisconsin's could run on 2 cylinders and you would only notice it was down a little on power. My mechanic buddy came over and looked at it. Pistons and cylinders look like new. He said pull the other head and see what it looks like? Did that this morning. Another cracked exhaust. While pulling the head this morning, I glanced across the engine to the other side, There was something shiny in the bottom of the intake Runner. A piece of brass tubing with a fitting on it. How did that thing get in there? Somebody dropped it in the carb and said the heck with it?


Looks suspect to me.
Do you have any exhaust leaks such as a cracked manifold.

I experienced an interesting thing today. Went to hook up the little 4x8 trailer to load up a load of firewood for delivery(yes scrounged wood lol), and when pulling it I could hear something in the right wheel bearing. So I thought  .



Dang stick lol.
Just glad I didn't have to tear into it, wouldn't have gotten nearly as much done.
4 half cord loads delivered.


----------



## chipper1

Then when I came home I cut up the 10" box elder that had fallen across the neighbors drive, good thing it's it's semi-circle shaped drive, or I would have needed to get it when I first went out.
Some of the chips from this tree were very red, seen them before, but they are usually mixed with the whiter chips so they don't seem as bright. 
Also found a few pieces of maple in the pile a little friend must have been nibbling on, maybe a baby beaver lol. My boy did see some beaver signs down at the creek out back.




Was thinking of you today @Logger nate , saw this beast when I was at the gas station .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Looks suspect to me.
> Do you have any exhaust leaks such as a cracked manifold.
> 
> I experienced an interesting thing today. Went to hook up the little 4x8 trailer to load up a load of firewood for delivery(yes scrounged wood lol), and when pulling it I could hear something in the right wheel bearing. So I thought  .
> 
> View attachment 981849
> 
> Dang stick lol.
> Just glad I didn't have to tear into it, wouldn't have gotten nearly as much done.
> 4 half cord loads delivered.
> View attachment 981851
> View attachment 981852
> View attachment 981853
> View attachment 981854


My "little 5 x 8' trailer" doesn't have side boards so from time to time, a stick of firewood sticks out and rubs a tire. That'll do more damage.

You say you got 1/2 cord in that load pictured? Not disputing your claim, just using it as a gauge for mine.


----------



## bob kern

No scrounge yesterday but split/ stacked 2 rics. Chipping away at stuff for 2 yrs out.
had some pro help.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> My "little 5 x 8' trailer" doesn't have side boards so from time to time, a stick of firewood sticks out and rubs a tire. That'll do more damage.
> 
> You say you got 1/2 cord in that load pictured? Not disputing your claim, just using it as a gauge for mine.


It was pretty funny when I lifted the back of the trailer and spun the tire and realized what it was, I chuckled a little and got back to the task at hand. I wish more problems in life were as easily solved .
It's a 4x8 trailer with 2' sides, fill it up it's half a cord. I only get 5 rows because the wood is 16-20", but I fill the little void at the back and I round the top a bit higher than the sides. The only complaint I've had was the one woman who said the wood was too dry  , maybe I should give her a call as this stuff will be about 2/3 seasoned and a 1/3 that will not be 100% ready until next yr. I do tell everyone it won't all be ready and it's best to sort it out, especially the customer this load is for as they have a stove with a catalytic combuster and they are more sensitive.
Bummer I don't have more wood on hand and ready to go as there are a lot of people asking already this yr, hoping to have the rest of the pile gone this month or early next month. I already have 3 more trailer loads people have committed to and 1 is a sure thing, the other person I've never dealt with. Regardless it won't last long and then people will start asking and will be bummed I don't have more. Maybe I should contact my lot clearing guy and start hauling some more dry stuff in, too bad fuel is so expensive (hope that's not too political).
Edit: forgot to ask, how do you keep the wood on it without some sort of sides, put logs against the rails or stand rounds up all the way around the rails(I'm assuming you have rails).


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> My "little 5 x 8' trailer" doesn't have side boards so from time to time, a stick of firewood sticks out and rubs a tire. That'll do more damage.
> 
> You say you got 1/2 cord in that load pictured? Not disputing your claim, just using it as a gauge for mine.


A cord is 4 X 4 X 8, so 1/2 cord is 2 X 4 X 8. So, in a 4 X 8 trailer you would need to neatly stack 2' high.

With a 5 X 8 trailer you need to go 1.6' high (or 1' 7.2") or 19.2" high.

With my new 5.5 X 10 trailer, I only need to go 1.16' high (1'2"), or 14" for a 1/2 cord load.

Most of the smaller trailers are overloaded with 1/2 cord of wood. The axle in my 5 X 8 trailer was only rated for 2,000 lbs, in the 5.5 X 10 it is rated for 3,500 lbs. Wheels and tires are also an important consideration, especially if you go on the highway. The wheels on my new trailer are 15" instead of 13".


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Looks suspect to me.
> Do you have any exhaust leaks such as a cracked manifold.
> 
> I experienced an interesting thing today. Went to hook up the little 4x8 trailer to load up a load of firewood for delivery(yes scrounged wood lol), and when pulling it I could hear something in the right wheel bearing. So I thought  .
> 
> View attachment 981849
> 
> Dang stick lol.
> Just glad I didn't have to tear into it, wouldn't have gotten nearly as much done.
> 4 half cord loads delivered.
> View attachment 981851
> View attachment 981852
> View attachment 981853
> View attachment 981854


Nice work!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Most of the smaller trailers are overloaded with 1/2 cord of wood. The axle in my 5 X 8 trailer was only rated for 2,000 lbs, in the 5.5 X 10 it is rated for 3,500 lbs. Wheels and tires are also an important consideration, especially if you go on the highway. The wheels on my new trailer are 15" instead of 13".


This one does "okay" if the trailer is perfectly level, but the way it is on the back of the excursion(front a little high) it started to fishtail at 60 mph.
My old trailer that looked almost identical(built by the same company and the same size/sides) was a little more stable with the 13" tires vs the 12" on this one, I'm always watching for another set of 13".
I'd like to find a nice "smaller" single axle trailer like yours with a heavy axle(5k preferably) so I could haul a full cord, but have it be more maneuverable than a 16' tandem axle. I'd prefer a 5x8 as I could use that to haul small loads of dirt and I can get the bucket of the small tractor into it as well, it's a little too wide for the 4x8. 
Tomorrow I have to haul a bit of dirt to a job where I removed the root ball on a pine tree that blew over, I'll be running the wheelbarrow, these little trailers work well for jobs like this because you can load them in the middle(instead of heavier to the front) and you don't have very far to reach to unload with a shovel.
Speaking of wheelbarrows, every time I see this pic in an ad on craigslist I think it's a wheelbarrow lol.


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Im having breakfast in Dalton GA which is just a few miles from Zogger’s old place. I was going to drive by his place for a bit of closure as I head south.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Im having breakfast in Dalton GA which is just a few miles from Zogger’s old place. I was going to drive by his place for a bit of closure as I head south.


Is it still snowing lol.
I used to haul a lot of carpet out of there, those loads took many hrs to load  .
Have a great trip.


----------



## svk

No snow here, it’s a pleasant 55 degrees.


----------



## Lee192233

Man, the last 5 pages were something!  
I had to have a bit of this after reading through that **** show.



Hope this isn't too off topic but Happy Easter everyone! I hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Man, the last 5 pages were something!
> I had to have a bit of this after reading through that **** show.
> View attachment 981914
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't too off topic but Happy Easter everyone! I hope everyone is enjoying their day.


Very much on topic and Happy Easter!


----------



## TRTermite

Cowboy254 said:


> I dissected out most of a uteload from the punky peppermint logs I cut the other day but most of the rounds were too far gone. Disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 981788
> 
> 
> I also picked up some previously cut dry peppermint splits.
> 
> View attachment 981789
> 
> 
> I hope this post was not too political, I'm trying my best!


The bark on your Peppermint firewood looks very similar to our Eastern Red Cedar Here


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> You better be careful, you're "treading" on thin ice with all these off topic tire posts .
> Most times I use Costco when buying new tires as they have fair prices, and I compare them to a local wholesaler who does very well on high end tires.
> Costco also has one of the best prices on batteries, so much so that you could buy their lowest level membership and still come out ahead on many batteries.


I guess this is not the place to discuss Hunting or Fishing Camp exploits then Eh Brett ?


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> It was pretty funny when I lifted the back of the trailer and spun the tire and realized what it was, I chuckled a little and got back to the task at hand. I wish more problems in life were as easily solved .
> It's a 4x8 trailer with 2' sides, fill it up it's half a cord. I only get 5 rows because the wood is 16-20", but I fill the little void at the back and I round the top a bit higher than the sides. The only complaint I've had was the one woman who said the wood was too dry  , maybe I should give her a call as this stuff will be about 2/3 seasoned and a 1/3 that will not be 100% ready until next yr. I do tell everyone it won't all be ready and it's best to sort it out, especially the customer this load is for as they have a stove with a catalytic combuster and they are more sensitive.
> Bummer I don't have more wood on hand and ready to go as there are a lot of people asking already this yr, hoping to have the rest of the pile gone this month or early next month. I already have 3 more trailer loads people have committed to and 1 is a sure thing, the other person I've never dealt with. Regardless it won't last long and then people will start asking and will be bummed I don't have more. Maybe I should contact my lot clearing guy and start hauling some more dry stuff in, too bad fuel is so expensive (hope that's not too political).
> Edit: forgot to ask, how do you keep the wood on it without some sort of sides, put logs against the rails or stand rounds up all the way around the rails(I'm assuming you have rails).


On the rare occasion I deliver firewood, I use modified cable chase sides as pictured. That's the max I like to load in it. The trailer has a 2000# axle and 14" car tires so I could easily hold more, but the frame is 1/8" - 2" x 2" angle iron and I'm afraid more would bend the frame.



When I'm moving wood around, I just mound it up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Very much on topic and Happy Easter!


by default, if for no other reason, i am thinking.... probably any thing not deleted or removed, other than by OP... posted here is 'on topic'!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I'm settling in, this is great entertainment


buy you a pint down at the local....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Several weeks ago I took my Brush Bandit Model 65 chipper over a friends house to clean up a Bradford Pear that went down in a storm. Started and ran well, chipped up everything and was done in an hour and a half. Couple days later wouldn't start. Couple days later pulled the head on the right bank and had 2 cracked exhaust valves. I heard those old Wisconsin's could run on 2 cylinders and you would only notice it was down a little on power. My mechanic buddy came over and looked at it. Pistons and cylinders look like new. He said pull the other head and see what it looks like? Did that this morning. Another cracked exhaust. While pulling the head this morning, I glanced across the engine to the other side, There was something shiny in the bottom of the intake Runner. A piece of brass tubing with a fitting on it. How did that thing get in there? Somebody dropped it in the carb and said the heck with it?


seen a lot of engine heads in my times wrenching on this or that... some even with cracked heads and some even with burnt valves. even a valve or two stuck in piston crown!  but never any valves quite like that. wow!

wrenching!!! ah-h, the memories. in fact, i keep dreaming about it....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kinda wondering why this thread did not get deleted, or has not yet.... over in Tradin' Post? 

Want to Trade Fuk it​
or at least edit it....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.


chipper1 said:


> This one does "okay" - Speaking of wheelbarrows, every time I see this pic in an ad on craigslist I think it's a wheelbarrow lol.
> View attachment 981907


sometimes, pix can be deceiving ~


----------



## North by Northwest

dancan said:


> If you had said that there was a complaint then the tone of the whole thing would have been different .
> For that (reacting to a complaint) I say job well done .


Adda boy Duncan !


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> kinda wondering why this thread did not get deleted, or has not yet.... over in Tradin' Post?
> 
> Want to Trade Fuk it​
> or at least edit it....



Use the report feature. My recent experience here doesn't make me think there is any reason to try.

Besides, you didn't include any link.


----------



## Brufab

Wow things got alil crazy around these parts  had about 10 pages to catch up on.
FS 
SVK 
Hope everyone has a great Easter and a good scrounge.


----------



## North by Northwest

SS396driver said:


> Little stumped. My MS460 didn’t seem to be oiling properly . I took the clutch off worm gear drive was good and I put it back together started it and sure enough oil was coming out the port. Put it together and more oil was dripping down the side of the saw than on the chain . Oil ports are clear on the bar took it apart again found nothing . Cleaned it all specially the bar oil plate and put it back together. Still oozing out in order to stop it I had to crank on the bar nuts more than usual. Don’t get it .


Sounds like something got behind the alignment oil plate brother. Nothing solid , just enough to cause the oil to miss the oil plate groove . Once you retorgued bar nuts the interference compressed . Doesn't take much been there ! lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> Wow things got alil crazy around these parts  had about 10 pages to catch up on.
> FS
> SVK
> Hope everyone has a great Easter and a good scrounge.


You can say that again , all the best to you & the wifey BF !


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Wow things got alil crazy around these parts


I know, right? I leave you'se guys for a week without any supervision and y'all try to get the thread locked! 

At least @LondonNeil posted some wheelbarrow pics and @Cowboy254 was back in the game to keep the scrounging/ maple syrup/ shooting/ new tyre/ calico cat/ et al thread on topic or it would have been doomsday for sure.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Easter!


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> I know, right? I leave you'se guys for a week without any supervision and y'all try to get the thread locked!
> 
> At least @LondonNeil posted some wheelbarrow pics and @Cowboy254 was back in the game to keep the scrounging/ maple syrup/ shooting/ new tyre/ calico cat/ et al thread on topic or it would have been doomsday for sure.


I have a seal point lol
I met with another landowner yesterday, I have another lot to cut .
Y'all can come over , bring a wheelbarrow , the homeowner is allergic to smoke so burns no wood .


----------



## North by Northwest

dancan said:


> I have a seal point lol
> I met with another landowner yesterday, I have another lot to cut .
> Y'all can come over , bring a wheelbarrow , the homeowner is allergic to smoke so burns no wood .


Once i clear Superior , i'll call for directions D ! lol.


----------



## dancan

I'll exchange phone numbers so I can text christmas cards as well Lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Damn! I forgot to take a picture as I was late and rushing to mum's for Easter Sunday lunch! I used my new trailer to take wood across town, with the car loaded too I moved a m³. I'll probably move another 3 or so to make room for the stuff I scrounged the other day. Mum's 2 little stores are full now but the rest can go against the back wall of her house, that is South facing and a good sun trap and my brother moves it to one of her stores as she empties them.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> Happy Easter!


You too Nate, and the rest of you scroungers also.


----------



## JustJeff

Thought I'd add to the cast iron portion of the firewood thread. My favorite skillet and the one I hope my wife uses if she's mad at me! Perfect size for egg muffins or bagels. The sauce is very good. It's spendy compared to some but very flavorful. Made by pepper palace which has little trendy mall stores but products are supposed to be made in Murica.


----------



## djg james

Hey that's my 5" breakfast sausage CI skillet! Hash browns, eggs, etc. go in my 10" CI.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> No go on wooding tomorrow. Snowed all morning and wound up with 2" on the ground with a lot more that had melted as it came down. Entry into the site will be smeary mud.



Finally! Made an attempt at wooding Friday. Bare ground everywhere I could see so set out for the willow bush. Mile down the road and a dusting of snow in the fields. Another half mile and it was snow cover in the fields and snow shoulder to shoulder on the road. Then snow again that afternoon. Thawed off today and wx report says dry tomorrow so I'll give it a shot again in the morning.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I got the dogs fixed. One nut had fallen off, and it was moving around. I had to replace the screw too, because the threads were buggered. I got them from the shop in the foothills, it’s the best stocked.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I got the dogs fixed. One nut had fallen off, and it was moving around. I had to replace the screw too, because the threads were buggered. I got them from the shop in the foothills, it’s the best stocked.
> 
> View attachment 982084


Dang stihls, always loosing nuts lol.
Did you change out the inner dog too?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> On the rare occasion I deliver firewood, I use modified cable chase sides as pictured. That's the max I like to load in it. The trailer has a 2000# axle and 14" car tires so I could easily hold more, but the frame is 1/8" - 2" x 2" angle iron and I'm afraid more would bend the frame.
> View attachment 981946
> 
> 
> When I'm moving wood around, I just mound it up.
> View attachment 981947


Looks like it works great for those loads.
What's up with the wheelless wheelbarrow . Looks like a nice tub .


----------



## svk

Well guys, the yard at Zogger’s old house is cleaned up and the place is for sale with a few acres. I know the guy who owned the land had passed shortly before he did so it looks like the compound is being partitioned off. 

All of Zog’s scrounges are gone including the camper and vehicles. That must’ve been an undertaking!

Oakzilla stump is still present.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well guys, the yard at Zogger’s old house is cleaned up and the place is for sale with a few acres. I know the guy who owned the land had passed shortly before he did.
> 
> All of Zog’s scrounges are gone including the camper and vehicles. That must’ve been an undertaking!
> 
> Oakzilla stump is still present.
> View attachment 982127
> View attachment 982128
> View attachment 982129
> View attachment 982130
> View attachment 982131


Wow, that's a blast from the past, been a while since seeing any pictures from there.
Cool you could swing through there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> *Thought I'd add to the cast iron portion of the firewood thread*. My favorite skillet and the one I hope my wife uses if she's mad at me! Perfect size for egg muffins or bagels. The sauce is very good. It's spendy compared to some but very flavorful. Made by pepper palace which has little trendy mall stores but products are supposed to be made in Murica.
> View attachment 982039


not a bad idea, perhaps. make the Scrounging Firewood a Forum... then topics could be Threads. 

for example, at my place we have Kitchen Pots & Pans... and then under that we have several categories of frying pans. my fav is the OXO, won the Am's Test Kitchen fry pan shoot out - and no one... is allowed to use it other than for eggs.

that pan is EGGS ONLY!!!

no joke!
no follow!....

no mercy!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Hey that's my 5" breakfast sausage CI skillet! Hash browns, eggs, etc. go in my 10" CI.


have an OXO 6", too. eggs mostly, but other breakfast items, ok too... but oh no!!! eggs only the 10"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Wow things got alil crazy around these parts  had about 10 pages to catch up on.
> FS
> SVK
> Hope everyone has a great Easter and a good scrounge.


yeah, that happens when things are adhered to some times, and other times... no heed or attention is paid to such variances as mite best be covered under Terms of Use!!! that is, in terms of 'rules' application and adherence to Terms of Use... some threads in non-compliance and are ignored, while others clearly in violation seemingly do not get addressed.

a social comment pix says it best, imo....


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that's a blast from the past, been a while since seeing any pictures from there.
> Cool you could swing through there.


Yeah it worked out well because he’s only a couple miles off I-75 between Dalton and Resaca


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Did you change out the inner dog too?



No. One of the attachment points broke off when a tree fell on it. I only keep it on to retain the serial number, it’s not usable without being attached at both ends. It’s the smaller original one anyway.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I know, right? I leave you'se guys for a week without any supervision and y'all try to get the thread locked!
> 
> At least @LondonNeil posted some wheelbarrow pics and @Cowboy254 was back in the game to keep the scrounging/ maple syrup/ shooting/ new tyre/ calico cat/ et al thread on topic or it would have been doomsday for sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

probably too P/R...  but someone posted on Neighborhood forum:
_
"Government wasn't late taking out my tax payment today!!!"_


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Looks like it works great for those loads.
> What's up with the wheelless wheelbarrow . Looks like a nice tub .


Good catch! I was suppose to crop all that junk out of the picture. The 'wheelbarrow' is on of those crappy plastic ones that crack when I used it for firewood. I put a piece of 3/4" plywood underneath it so I could still use it. Then I scrounged an used metal tub with bad frame and swapped it out with my good frame. Used the plastic pan as a rain cover for my push mower for a while. Now I put it in the bed of my truck and fill it with firewood to show those buying it by the wheel barrow load, how much they are getting.


----------



## MustangMike

Is that guy Will part of the Barrow gang ... donning a bulletproof vest?


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> No. One of the attachment points broke off when a tree fell on it. I only keep it on to retain the serial number, it’s not usable without being attached at both ends. It’s the smaller original one anyway.
> 
> View attachment 982194


Man, that's a bummer. 
On the stihls I've seen the little lip around the oil fill break off, it's a design flaw as it also holds a lot of chips/sawdust. I get that it helps hold the cap retention string out of all that crud, but without it being there it's easy enough to brush that area off with your hand to get it cleaned off.
I've seen a good number of 357/359 husky break out the bottom AV mount, when that happens you can remove the broken piece of case and weld a little steel onto the dog that uses the dog/it's mounting to become the AV mount. Unfortunately that won't work when they break like yours. Maybe a bracket off where the muffler lower holes mount to the chassis? Then you could run a matching inside dog and throw the little one and the tag in your saw box/bag.
Is that a 460/461, strong saws, that last forever, at least you have a nice outer dog.


----------



## MustangMike

Whew!!! Got the remaining information, completed the returns and reviewed with the clients, and e-filed 9 more returns today! Just got done.

Other than printing, sending stuff to clients, and filing info I'm done with the taxes for this year!

You look forward to it coming every year, then you look forward to it ending every year!

Seems to get tougher and tougher, I must be getting older, and the Gov must be screwing things up more year to year!

Thank goodness its over! Back to a normal life! 7 days a week for 2.5 months is enough! (it is never just 9-5). It wears on you, especially the stress of keeping track of all the stuff in process. You almost feel like a babysitter getting a hold of folks that don't get back to you on a timely basis.

On Friday I had an e-mail "I'll send you the rest of the information in a few moments". I called and got the rest of the info from them today. And then they send you stuff that does not make and sense, so you have to call them and sort it out. Fun. Fun, Fun!!!


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Whew!!! Got the remaining information, completed the returns and reviewed with the clients, and e-filed 9 more returns today! Just got done.
> 
> Other than printing, sending stuff to clients, and filing info I'm done with the taxes for this year!
> 
> You look forward to it coming every year, then you look forward to it ending every year!
> 
> Seems to get tougher and tougher, I must be getting older, and the Gov must be screwing things up more year to year!
> 
> Thank goodness its over! Back to a normal life! 7 days a week for 2.5 months is enough! (it is never just 9-5). It wears on you, especially the stress of keeping track of all the stuff in process. You almost feel like a babysitter getting a hold of folks that don't get back to you on a timely basis.
> 
> On Friday I had an e-mail "I'll send you the rest of the information in a few moments". I called and got the rest of the info from them today. And then they send you stuff that does not make and sense, so you have to call them and sort it out. Fun. Fun, Fun!!!


I don't like doing my own......can't imagine doing for others! 
Although the wife assures me once I'm gone someone will be doing them for her.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Not totally firewood related, but I built a rolling saw bench today. Aside from the 4x4 legs, it was all pine I milled. It's just long enough to fit my big saw on it.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Whew!!! Got the remaining information, completed the returns and reviewed with the clients, and e-filed 9 more returns today! Just got done.
> 
> Other than printing, sending stuff to clients, and filing info I'm done with the taxes for this year!
> 
> You look forward to it coming every year, then you look forward to it ending every year!
> 
> Seems to get tougher and tougher, I must be getting older, and the Gov must be screwing things up more year to year!
> 
> Thank goodness its over! Back to a normal life! 7 days a week for 2.5 months is enough! (it is never just 9-5). It wears on you, especially the stress of keeping track of all the stuff in process. You almost feel like a babysitter getting a hold of folks that don't get back to you on a timely basis.
> 
> On Friday I had an e-mail "I'll send you the rest of the information in a few moments". I called and got the rest of the info from them today. And then they send you stuff that does not make and sense, so you have to call them and sort it out. Fun. Fun, Fun!!!


After all those billables and all that stress do we see an MS880 reward in your future?


----------



## Philbert

Sierra_rider said:


> Not totally firewood related, but I built a rolling saw bench today. Aside from the 4x4 legs, it was all pine I milled. It's just long enough to fit my big saw on it.View attachment 982299
> View attachment 982300


Really nice and practical. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> After all those billables and all that stress do we see an MS880 reward in your future?


That sounds more like punishment .


MustangMike said:


> Seems to get tougher and tougher, I must be getting older, and the Gov must be screwing things up more year to year!


Reported!.
I wouldn't want that job Mike, more power to you .
Got ours taken care of, Hope to add a little to it an be able to at least get the concrete in the main portion of the barn. That transitory inflation hasn't helped the price of concrete, sure hope the prices drop real soon.
Look forward to seeing some scrounging pictures soon .


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> After all those billables and all that stress do we see an MS880 reward in your future?


I actually have one in my possession that I may get ported as a milling saw.

It is an early 880 that has the aluminum muffler with the spring clamps (like the 088s).

I think it has a 41" 404 bar.


----------



## MustangMike

One of the clients I finished up today is promising to get me some Black Locust and Oak logs. I know where the Oak logs came from, and they were beautiful trees (removed to make room for a public playground renovation).

I never count my chickens before they hatch, but it will be nice if it happens.


----------



## turnkey4099

sI did finally get out to the willow bush for a couple hours today. Had planned on 4 hours but I spent the first 2 hours waiting on tow trucks. Stuck my car getting getting into the pasture. First time I was trying to avoid the deep ruts that have developed in the 10' from ditch to gate and managed to drop right front tire off the end of the tin whistle. then the tow left and I managed to drop the same wheel into one of those ruts.

I pan on hauling gravel to fill those ruts up before I try taking the car in again. Good point of the day was finding the truck back in my driveway from teh auto hospital when I got home. 

High wind tomorrow and rain in the evening so another day of stay home.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Maybe a bracket off where the muffler lower holes mount to the chassis? Then you could run a matching inside dog and throw the little one and the tag in your saw box/bag.



I hadn’t thought of that, I can look at it. When I was at the saw shop, another customer waiting in line told me the saw would cut crooked without a dog on both sides. I disagreed with him, but I don’t really know. I don’t think it does.



chipper1 said:


> Is that a 460/461, strong saws, that last forever, at least you have a nice outer dog.



461, I love it. I bought it new, I think ten years ago. I only had to work on it when the tree damaged it. It was a 4-1/2 foot ponderosa pine with only about 18” of solid wood in the middle. I knew things could go sideways, and they did (literally). But it was a hazard and had to come down. I like the big outer dog.




Here you can see the stump and how far away the tree fell.


----------



## LondonNeil

Someone will tell you all the chain teeth need to be the same length next


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> sI did finally get out to the willow bush for a couple hours today. Had planned on 4 hours but I spent the first 2 hours waiting on tow trucks. Stuck my car getting getting into the pasture. First time I was trying to avoid the deep ruts that have developed in the 10' from ditch to gate and managed to drop right front tire off the end of the tin whistle. then the tow left and I managed to drop the same wheel into one of those ruts.
> 
> I pan on hauling gravel to fill those ruts up before I try taking the car in again. Good point of the day was finding the truck back in my driveway from teh auto hospital when I got home.
> 
> High wind tomorrow and rain in the evening so another day of stay home.


There are days like that but tomorrow will be a better day.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

turnkey4099 said:


> sI did finally get out to the willow bush for a couple hours today. Had planned on 4 hours but I spent the first 2 hours waiting on tow trucks. Stuck my car getting getting into the pasture. First time I was trying to avoid the deep ruts that have developed in the 10' from ditch to gate and managed to drop right front tire off the end of the tin whistle. then the tow left and I managed to drop the same wheel into one of those ruts.
> 
> I pan on hauling gravel to fill those ruts up before I try taking the car in again. Good point of the day was finding the truck back in my driveway from teh auto hospital when I got home.
> 
> High wind tomorrow and rain in the evening so another day of stay home.





Hmmm, that story sounds vaguely familiar ...


----------



## susanC

U&A said:


> I generally pack the stove as full as I can without touching the secondary burn baffle up top. Ends up being about 3 layers of splits.
> 
> I cant do that with maple or cherry though. Burns way to hot to fast.
> 
> Black locust is a great long burning wood for me.
> 
> 
> Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


How well does Holly burn? Asking as I have a lot of it


----------



## SS396driver

No scrounging today . This sucks , snow started around 6last night . Was heavy at times but changed to rain around 5am . So it was a heavy wet snow then soaked with water . Not getting my shovel out let the sun melt it


----------



## MustangMike

Mid April and snow ... must be that Global Warming!!!

Our ground is bare down here, but we did have flurries on Easter Sunday, and high wind and heavy rain last night.

I was almost afraid to go to bed!


----------



## LondonNeil

susanC said:


> How well does Holly burn? Asking as I have a lot of it


My experience is holly is an excellent firewood, burns bright, and long. I have the advantage that the tree surgeon has to deal with the leaves but I will take the logs all day long.


----------



## Dudders

susanC said:


> How well does Holly burn? Asking as I have a lot of it


I burn a lot of it - it's a weed on my place and would take over entirely if it could. Every time a branch reaches down and touches the ground, it takes root and up comes another holly tree. Bit of a triffid, really. Anyway, the only thing it's good for is burning, and it does that very well. Splits well, too, even when knotty.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Mid April and snow ... must be that Global Warming!!!
> 
> Our ground is bare down here, but we did have flurries on Easter Sunday, and high wind and heavy rain last night.
> 
> I was almost afraid to go to bed!


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Someone will tell you all the chain teeth need to be the same length next



Or if it is cutting in a curve the bar is bad.


----------



## turnkey4099

dancan said:


> View attachment 982333
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that story sounds vaguely familiar ...



To add insult to injury I found that the chain on teh top handle MS193 needed sharpening - trying to cut in a curve so for 2 hours I was using the MS363 to cut 2" stuff. I went to the car to get a fresh chain but out of some 7 packs of sharp chain the 193 packet was not there. That's ther first time in over 30 years I didn't have a full complement of sharp chains with me. I found the missing one this morning when I moved the truck laying there innocently in the console bin. Screaming "That's not where it belongs" didn't help.


----------



## jolj

If you are out in the country, get timber company to let you remove trash trees from the open land.
You can get a paid contract to clear fence lines or right a ways, too.
In the city you can find wood in trash on the street.
My brother got waste wood from new homes he worked on & used pallets from companies.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> To add insult to injury I found that the chain on teh top handle MS193 needed sharpening - trying to cut in a curve so for 2 hours I was using the MS363 to cut 2" stuff. I went to the car to get a fresh chain but out of some 7 packs of sharp chain the 193 packet was not there. That's ther first time in over 30 years I didn't have a full complement of sharp chains with me. I found the missing one this morning when I moved the truck laying there innocently in the console bin. Screaming "That's not where it belongs" didn't help.



You're not having a great run this past week or two. At least it sounds like you got to cut something today.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Or if it is cutting in a curve the bar is bad.


Or if you run 50:1 you'll burn up your saw .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I hadn’t thought of that, I can look at it. When I was at the saw shop, another customer waiting in line told me the saw would cut crooked without a dog on both sides. I disagreed with him, but I don’t really know. I don’t think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 461, I love it. I bought it new, I think ten years ago. I only had to work on it when the tree damaged it. It was a 4-1/2 foot ponderosa pine with only about 18” of solid wood in the middle. I knew things could go sideways, and they did (literally). But it was a hazard and had to come down. I like the big outer dog.
> 
> View attachment 982307
> 
> 
> Here you can see the stump and how far away the tree fell.
> View attachment 982306


I've cut with many saws with one dog, usually it was the inside dog though lol.
You may have to adjust your pressure a bit as it could steer off when applying a lot of pressure, but for bucking cuts with a sharp chain it should cut pretty straight.
Regardless, you'll figure it out either way.
That one really did fly. Not very often I get the chance to launch one, now that I'm saying that maybe I will .
I've had a good number of 460/461, I can't think of a mechanical problem I've had with them. My only grips are they vibrate bad and the top handlebar angle. The air filters get dirty quick too, but it doesn't seem to be a problem as they are a hard saw to wear out. I guess they could have a bit more orange on them, and it could be a little darker shade of orange lol.


----------



## chipper1

Well I reverse scrounged another cord today. Half off the fresh split pile and half out of the woodshed, the same spot I just refilled with dead locust . It was the only customer I've committed too, she was hoping to be into an apartment by now so she didn't think she would need more. She was really pleased I got it to her on short notice and filled up the entryway with about a 1/4 cord.
I think there's only a couple more cord left to sell right now, I may need to scrounge some more dead stuff.


----------



## Be Stihl

Found some tops that needed scrounging. Hickory, oak and a little maple for next years pile, even got the boy to swing an axe around.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

501Maico said:


> I need to stop investigating chainsaw noises when I'm out of storage room and hot weather is around the corner. Yesterday I hear noises 2 doors down and found out they were removing 7 mature Chestnut Oaks that are dying top down. Stupid me couldn't let that nice wood go to waste and they were very happy to dump it on my property.
> 
> View attachment 981336
> View attachment 981337



It’s hard to turn down free white oak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizG

I was in the saw shop where my son works today picking up odds and ends for my saws. While there a tree service owner came in with his hand all bandaged up... He lost his balance while using a top handle Husky one handed and to save he face he blocked it with his hand. Cut to the bone but didn't severe the tendon--a whole bunch of stitches around his thumb. With that the manager mentioned that the owner of another tree service had been in earlier and he cut his thumb too... severed the tendon. Seems one handing it is not a good idea! BTW, the manager had stitches in his hand too... his dog got him. Me... I was safely taping drywall at my son's house before I went to the shop.  

Maybe it's time for someone to start making kevlar chainsaw sleeves with thumbs... these would work for knives, glass, etc. but not saws.


----------



## JustJeff

An arborist friend of mine uses a 261 as his climbing saw. I was giving him the gears about it and he said he cut himself one too many times with a small top handle. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizG

My project for my sportsmen's club's clubhouse continues... Following are some walnut window stools (go inside the building... sills are outside!) that are ready to install. There are also a couple shots of a 10/4 walnut slab that I'm starting to flatten with a scrub plane. It's about 20" wide and 6 1/2' long. When the dimensioning is done I'll finish it like the window stools. I think I did okay with the stools as everyone who was there when I delivered them to the club house kept touching them and making favorable comments. A couple woman said they were nicer than any furniture they owned... thus putting pressure on their hubbies.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

GrizG said:


> My project for my sportsmen's club's clubhouse continues... Following are some walnut window stools (go inside the building... sills are outside!) that are ready to install. There are also a couple shots of a 10/4 walnut slab that I'm starting to flatten with a scrub plane. It's about 20" wide and 6 1/2' long. When the dimensioning is done I'll finish it like the window stools. I think I did okay with the stools as everyone who was there when I delivered them to the club house kept touching them and making favorable comments. A couple woman said they were nicer than any furniture they owned... thus putting pressure on their hubbies.
> 
> View attachment 982517
> View attachment 982518
> View attachment 982519
> View attachment 982520


Wow, that’s a ton o work!
id have just run it through the 25” sander, lol


----------



## GrizG

singinwoodwackr said:


> Wow, that’s a ton o work!
> id have just run it through the 25” sander, lol


This stage goes pretty quick. I'm taking off thick shavings with the scrub plane... they have a thick iron with a convex iron and were commonly used by carpenters to "fix" framing issues back in the solid wood and lathe and plaster days. I use an old wooden carpenter's scrub plane to flatten studs prior to hanging rock. They come in handy for tasks like flattening rough cut slabs too... I'll use a jack next, then a jointer and then a smoother. The bottom will only see the scrub and jack. 

Lie-Nielson scrub iron
*


The carpenter's scrub I use for framing touch ups. 



Note the radiused iron. The sole is quite rough but it doesn't matter. This tool is for rough work!



*


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> You're not having a great run this past week or two. At least it sounds like you got to cut something today.



Looks like I will be out there mosdt of the week now. Tomorrow for sure but Wed is looking shaky. Rest of the week is clear weather. I'll either haul another load to my 6 cord customer or cut on the willow bush. I found a good tree that is horizontal to the ground not dead and should yield close to a full load with almost no brushing needed. Just walk along bucking it as I go. main log is around 5' from the ground.


----------



## timsmcm

singinwoodwackr said:


> Wow, that’s a ton o work!
> id have just run it through the 25” sander, lol


That's blasphemy telling a hand tool worker to use power tools. Dangerous i tell you. His head could have exploded.


----------



## GrizG

timsmcm said:


> That's blasphemy telling a hand tool worker to use power tools. Dangerous i tell you. His head could have exploded.


No worries, I have a full assortment of hand tools, corded hand tools and stationary tools... I don't however have a jointer or thickness planner big enough for that walnut slab. I could bring it to one of several of my associates' commercial shops--one has a 30" jointer and 36" planner, not sure of the size of the ones at the other shop but they are big too! However, overall I think it will take me less time to prep the stock by hand and I don't have to work around their shop schedules. Besides, I haven't done any big pieces in a while so it's fun. Also, I ended up with big stationary tools in the past because I found myself taking on projects that overloaded the machines I had... Not sure if this will prompt me to find an aircraft carrier size jointer or not, but it may.


----------



## MustangMike

My work is more rustic and meant to look like it was not done by mechanical machines.

When I mill with the chainsaw, I try to go back and forth left to right as much as possible. It makes it easier on the saw and leaves a more interesting pattern.

I only belt sand it enough to not get splinters, I never fully remove the saw marks.

After all it is "Mustang Mike's Chainsaw Wood Furniture"!


----------



## SS396driver

Couple hour scrounge today . Went into the woods at the farm because they were having a horse thing today and needed the paddock I cut through to drag out logs . So an easy load . I have at least two more already bucked to load tomorrow.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Scrounged up couple of hogs in Georgia and I’m on my way home now. Should be home tonight barring the weather. Girlfriend texted me and there is supposed to be several inches of snow in my neck of the woods over the next several hours.

I scrounged quite a bit of brass when I was down there too. I’m amazed at how many people don’t reload or even save the brass for someone who does. This pile is only about half of what I scrounged. And about 75% of it is not .223! I’ve got a case cleaner as well so this stuff will be looking good soon!


----------



## svk

It looks like I got a real good reason (or maybe 50 of them) to buy a 300 blackout upper now lol


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Looks like I will be out there mosdt of the week now. Tomorrow for sure but Wed is looking shaky. Rest of the week is clear weather. I'll either haul another load to my 6 cord customer or cut on the willow bush. I found a good tree that is horizontal to the ground not dead and should yield close to a full load with almost no brushing needed. Just walk along bucking it as I go. main log is around 5' from the ground.



Well that went sideways in a hurry. Truck came back from the shop day before so I loaded all the wooding tools and headed out to the willow bush this morning. didn't make 3 miles when the oil pressue started down. Turn around and back home with the warnings and lights coming on as I was almost home. WTF? That i why I sent it to the shop to be fixed. Odd dthat they didn't know it wasnt' working as my place is 4 miles out of town. That should have happened before they even got here. 

Called them to pick it up again. Put all the tools back in the car and went out to work on a nice tree that is horizontal to the ground the full lenght. I can't see the main stem as the "top" where branches split out was sticking out of some kind of thorn bush = not wild rose, this st uff has nasty thorns about an inch long with stems 6-8' long and branches all tangled up. 3 hours and dead tired but the top all done and around 1/2 load of rounds. Branches were mostly big and I bucked probably over 80' of them just walking along dropping them. Never had a tree so cooperative before. last rounds were approaching 20". 

I dunno what I am going to do about the thorne brushl. Try to pile it and te pile will be 8' tall after only a few stems.


----------



## SS396driver

I love cut and burn wood . Should have a full truckload if it tomorrow. On my way out I cut up a huge dead fallen oak that was off the ground no bark big ass drying cracks some of the rounds split by themselves as I cut them . I took some small stuff for tonight . Also some real dry what I believe to be hickory . Had to get some wheelbarrow action shots


----------



## SS396driver

The wood was so dry I quartered it up and was able to put it in the back of the bed by myself .


----------



## ozark52

That wood is as good as it gets. I did a little over 4 cords of oak like that this spring.


----------



## bob kern

GrizG said:


> No worries, I have a full assortment of hand tools, corded hand tools and stationary tools... I don't however have a jointer or thickness planner big enough for that walnut slab. I could bring it to one of several of my associates' commercial shops--one has a 30" jointer and 36" planner, not sure of the size of the ones at the other shop but they are big too! However, overall I think it will take me less time to prep the stock by hand and I don't have to work around their shop schedules. Besides, I haven't done any big pieces in a while so it's fun. Also, I ended up with big stationary tools in the past because I found myself taking on projects that overloaded the machines I had... Not sure if this will prompt me to find an aircraft carrier size jointer or not, but it may.


I appreciate both. I have hand planes, draw knifes bit and brace etc. and use them. Love my power tools tho too. There is a place for both. I see it necessary to keep hand tool skills alive.


----------



## timsmcm

svk said:


> Hey guys. Scrounged up couple of hogs in Georgia and I’m on my way home now. Should be home tonight barring the weather. Girlfriend texted me and there is supposed to be several inches of snow in my neck of the woods over the next several hours.
> 
> I scrounged quite a bit of brass when I was down there too. I’m amazed at how many people don’t reload or even save the brass for someone who does. This pile is only about half of what I scrounged. And about 75% of it is not .223! I’ve got a case cleaner as well so this stuff will be looking good soon!
> View attachment 982683


That's as good as money in the bank my good man.


----------



## bob kern

GrizG said:


> My project for my sportsmen's club's clubhouse continues... Following are some walnut window stools (go inside the building... sills are outside!) that are ready to install. There are also a couple shots of a 10/4 walnut slab that I'm starting to flatten with a scrub plane. It's about 20" wide and 6 1/2' long. When the dimensioning is done I'll finish it like the window stools. I think I did okay with the stools as everyone who was there when I delivered them to the club house kept touching them and making favorable comments. A couple woman said they were nicer than any furniture they owned... thus putting pressure on their hubbies.
> 
> View attachment 982517
> View attachment 982518
> View attachment 982519
> View attachment 982520


Nice work sir!


----------



## Be Stihl

SS396driver said:


> I love cut and burn wood . Should have a full truckload if it tomorrow. On my way out I cut up a huge dead fallen oak that was off the ground no bark big ass drying cracks some of the rounds split by themselves as I cut them . I took some small stuff for tonight . Also some real dry what I believe to be hickory . Had to get some wheelbarrow action shots View attachment 982699
> View attachment 982700
> View attachment 982701
> View attachment 982702
> View attachment 982703



That oak has a head start on seasoning, nice. That last picture looks just like the shag bark hickory around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizG

bob kern said:


> Nice work sir!


Thank you!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Hey guys. Scrounged up couple of hogs in Georgia and I’m on my way home now. Should be home tonight barring the weather. Girlfriend texted me and there is supposed to be several inches of snow in my neck of the woods over the next several hours.
> 
> I scrounged quite a bit of brass when I was down there too. I’m amazed at how many people don’t reload or even save the brass for someone who does. This pile is only about half of what I scrounged. And about 75% of it is not .223! I’ve got a case cleaner as well so this stuff will be looking good soon!
> View attachment 982683


Where in Ga did you hunt. If you want a lot of action, you might want to contact these guys, https://www.facebook.com/SmokeyMountainXtremeOutfitters
Last count I had they had killed over 200 since Jan. season for them is about over now, snakes are out, but the legal season is year round.


----------



## GrizG

Yesterday my cutting partner and I spent 8 solid hours cutting storm damaged trees on a two mile segment of a rail trail. The only time we weren't cutting was while refueling, swapping chains, or moving to the next hazard site. As I mentioned previously we got hit with an ice storm that had 6/10ths of an inch of ice accretion. That took down some 120 trees across the trail and the initial push was to punch a hole through the debris. Since then we had a rain storm that dumped over 4" in less than 24 hours. That resulted in a whole bunch of big trees uprooting... lots of bed rock and little soil helped that... and additional previously damaged trees fell. In that 2 mile segment I'd estimate at least another 40-50 hours of saw time is needed just to get the hazard trees on the ground and bucked into manageable pieces. Saturday the land trust is having volunteers move cut branches and such to the edge of the trail in preparation for a tree service coming in with chippers. 

It's still a dangerous stretch of trail... We went in 2 miles and turned around. On the way out we had to buck two trees that fell on the trail after we went in!

Firewood... OMG... there is potential! There are oaks, lots of maple and ash, and smaller volumes of lots of other species. The reality is much of it is going to rot in place. An excavator with a thumb or grapple is needed to get much of it onto the trail itself due to benches cut into the hillside and berms. An additional reality is that there is no funding to bring in big equipment. In terms of manual work, some of the best firewood species are in the 24"+ range and would need to be noodled and/or split on site. Lastly, there are only a few of us authorized to be on the trail with vehicles and chainsaws... Formal training and experience are required... it's no place for a good heart, homeowner saw and poor skills! I'll take some wood for my own use and there is an 83 year old guy who heats with wood that get some. A couple of the other saw guys will do the same and we will not make a dent in what is down before it rots. There is some discussion about us cutting and then having folks come in and load their own under supervision on a "firewood day." Not sure that will go anywhere as it's a single track corridor allowing one way traffic and it could be a cluster f...


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Where in Ga did you hunt. If you want a lot of action, you might want to contact these guys, https://www.facebook.com/SmokeyMountainXtremeOutfitters
> Last count I had they had killed over 200 since Jan. season for them is about over now, snakes are out, but the legal season is year round.


Down near Dry Branch, tons of hogs around!


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well that went sideways in a hurry. Truck came back from the shop day before so I loaded all the wooding tools and headed out to the willow bush this morning. didn't make 3 miles when the oil pressue started down. Turn around and back home with the warnings and lights coming on as I was almost home. WTF? That i why I sent it to the shop to be fixed. Odd dthat they didn't know it wasnt' working as my place is 4 miles out of town. That should have happened before they even got here.
> 
> Called them to pick it up again. Put all the tools back in the car and went out to work on a nice tree that is horizontal to the ground the full lenght. I can't see the main stem as the "top" where branches split out was sticking out of some kind of thorn bush = not wild rose, this st uff has nasty thorns about an inch long with stems 6-8' long and branches all tangled up. 3 hours and dead tired but the top all done and around 1/2 load of rounds. Branches were mostly big and I bucked probably over 80' of them just walking along dropping them. Never had a tree so cooperative before. last rounds were approaching 20".
> 
> I dunno what I am going to do about the thorne brushl. Try to pile it and te pile will be 8' tall after only a few stems.



Shopping today and stopped to talk to the mechanic. He had thought the oil warnings were due to a bad sensor connector and changed that. Thinks it is now the sensor. I'll drop it off in the morning as I can make it to the top of the hill in less than a mile then shut off and coast for the new 2.5 miles puts me in town. Here is a chronology of the situation

1. Last week I got a 'check engine' light. Dropped it off and it was there for most of the week.

2. They brought it back and the driver said the oil guage dropped and the warning light and tones came on just before arriving. Check and there was oil in it. I checked the oil and it was down 2 gradations on the dipstick I couldn't get the filler cap off so decided to take it to them for a new oil cap. Fired up cold - pressure just above 40psi. At about 2.5 miles the pressure started to drop and the warnings came on just before engering town at 4 miles. 

3. The brought it bacvk when I wasn't here. No note saying anything was wrong.

4. Yesterday headed out to wood. Fired up cold but the pressure was only a bit above 20psi and started to drop after about .5 miles. I turned back at 2 miles with pressure down under 5psi. Made it back with no pressure and the warnings.

My thoughts. It had neveer happened to me before and occurred right after they changed that 'check engine light'. I cannot think how that could have caused it.

Engine is not making any noises and does not burn oil. 

Anyone have any idea other than a bad sensor or bad oil pump?


----------



## SS396driver

Did one of the stumps today and I think I’m going to cookie it make a couple of small tables . Very interesting colors in it


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Shopping today and stopped to talk to the mechanic. He had thought the oil warnings were due to a bad sensor connector and changed that. Thinks it is now the sensor. I'll drop it off in the morning as I can make it to the top of the hill in less than a mile then shut off and coast for the new 2.5 miles puts me in town. Here is a chronology of the situation
> 
> 1. Last week I got a 'check engine' light. Dropped it off and it was there for most of the week.
> 
> 2. They brought it back and the driver said the oil guage dropped and the warning light and tones came on just before arriving. Check and there was oil in it. I checked the oil and it was down 2 gradations on the dipstick I couldn't get the filler cap off so decided to take it to them for a new oil cap. Fired up cold - pressure just above 40psi. At about 2.5 miles the pressure started to drop and the warnings came on just before engering town at 4 miles.
> 
> 3. The brought it bacvk when I wasn't here. No note saying anything was wrong.
> 
> 4. Yesterday headed out to wood. Fired up cold but the pressure was only a bit above 20psi and started to drop after about .5 miles. I turned back at 2 miles with pressure down under 5psi. Made it back with no pressure and the warnings.
> 
> My thoughts. It had neveer happened to me before and occurred right after they changed that 'check engine light'. I cannot think how that could have caused it.
> 
> Engine is not making any noises and does not burn oil.
> 
> Anyone have any idea other than a bad sensor or bad oil pump?


Remind me how many miles and model year?


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Did one of the stumps today and I think I’m going to cookie it make a couple of small tables . Very interesting colors in it View attachment 982859


That's what I call a Black Oak. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## svk

timsmcm said:


> That's as good as money in the bank my good man.


Heck yeah!

We have several 06's including a Garand so I like to have a lot of ammo around!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Down near Dry Branch, tons of hogs around!


I know where thats at. My buddies hunt around Perry. They have permission on just about the entire county. They hunt about every weekend after Jan until the copperrattlemoccasins start moving. and then just locally for problem hogs when someone calls.


----------



## H-Ranch

turnkey4099 said:


> Shopping today and stopped to talk to the mechanic. He had thought the oil warnings were due to a bad sensor connector and changed that. Thinks it is now the sensor. I'll drop it off in the morning as I can make it to the top of the hill in less than a mile then shut off and coast for the new 2.5 miles puts me in town.
> 
> My thoughts. It had neveer happened to me before and occurred right after they changed that 'check engine light'. I cannot think how that could have caused it.
> 
> Engine is not making any noises and does not burn oil.
> 
> Anyone have any idea other than a bad sensor or bad oil pump?


Had a 4.0L I6 Jeep engine with a similar situation recently. After warmed up for ~15 miles, oil pressure would drop and warning would come on at idle. Increased engine speed to 1200 RPM and oil pressure would return to normal. No engine noises or other indications of actual oil issue. Sensor had indications of oil in connector so may have leaked internally. Replaced sensor and problem was solved.


----------



## LondonNeil

Have the fault codes been cleared? If it's modern enough to have an engine management system that is.


----------



## SS396driver

Some wheelbarrow action for @H-Ranch . Had to wheel it as the grass was to mushy to drive on with the truck or Kubota . Custom duelly with extended axle


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> Custom duelly with extended axle


Oh yeah! Is that baby sharpened for Friday night competitive wheelbarrow racin'??


----------



## SS396driver

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah! Is that baby sharpened for Friday night competitive wheelbarrow racin'??


She pulls hard to the left . Left tire is solid and smaller than the air filled right . But I never had to turn it around ,I just went in circles


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> She pulls hard to the left


Oh? Only turns left, then it's a NASCAR racebarrow.  But the solid tire and axle mods have promise for a derbybarrow.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Shopping today and stopped to talk to the mechanic. He had thought the oil warnings were due to a bad sensor connector and changed that. Thinks it is now the sensor. I'll drop it off in the morning as I can make it to the top of the hill in less than a mile then shut off and coast for the new 2.5 miles puts me in town. Here is a chronology of the situation
> 
> 1. Last week I got a 'check engine' light. Dropped it off and it was there for most of the week.
> 
> 2. They brought it back and the driver said the oil guage dropped and the warning light and tones came on just before arriving. Check and there was oil in it. I checked the oil and it was down 2 gradations on the dipstick I couldn't get the filler cap off so decided to take it to them for a new oil cap. Fired up cold - pressure just above 40psi. At about 2.5 miles the pressure started to drop and the warnings came on just before engering town at 4 miles.
> 
> 3. The brought it bacvk when I wasn't here. No note saying anything was wrong.
> 
> 4. Yesterday headed out to wood. Fired up cold but the pressure was only a bit above 20psi and started to drop after about .5 miles. I turned back at 2 miles with pressure down under 5psi. Made it back with no pressure and the warnings.
> 
> My thoughts. It had neveer happened to me before and occurred right after they changed that 'check engine light'. I cannot think how that could have caused it.
> 
> Engine is not making any noises and does not burn oil.
> 
> Anyone have any idea other than a bad sensor or bad oil pump?


Probably one or the other. Hopefully a sensor!
Before cell phones I was out in the back of beyond in my 74 Bronco. Oil pressure dropped to nothing. Stopped and checked it and it was down a bit. Put a quart in and it was up on the stick but no oil pressure. Dumped my other quart in and took it easy for a few miles till I got to a country store. Bought their last 3 quarts and poured those in and drove back home. You could hear the lifters rattling. Had the oil pump swapped, mechanic couldn't believe how much oil came out if it! Lol. But it saved the motor and I drove it a couple more years.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade32

turnkey4099 said:


> Shopping today and stopped to talk to the mechanic. He had thought the oil warnings were due to a bad sensor connector and changed that. Thinks it is now the sensor. I'll drop it off in the morning as I can make it to the top of the hill in less than a mile then shut off and coast for the new 2.5 miles puts me in town. Here is a chronology of the situation
> 
> 1. Last week I got a 'check engine' light. Dropped it off and it was there for most of the week.
> 
> 2. They brought it back and the driver said the oil guage dropped and the warning light and tones came on just before arriving. Check and there was oil in it. I checked the oil and it was down 2 gradations on the dipstick I couldn't get the filler cap off so decided to take it to them for a new oil cap. Fired up cold - pressure just above 40psi. At about 2.5 miles the pressure started to drop and the warnings came on just before engering town at 4 miles.
> 
> 3. The brought it bacvk when I wasn't here. No note saying anything was wrong.
> 
> 4. Yesterday headed out to wood. Fired up cold but the pressure was only a bit above 20psi and started to drop after about .5 miles. I turned back at 2 miles with pressure down under 5psi. Made it back with no pressure and the warnings.
> 
> My thoughts. It had neveer happened to me before and occurred right after they changed that 'check engine light'. I cannot think how that could have caused it.
> 
> Engine is not making any noises and does not burn oil.
> 
> Anyone have any idea other than a bad sensor or bad oil pump?


Had a similar situation recently with my ‘01 4Runner w/273k miles- bought it new, I’m the original owner.
Lots of drama, but all it took was a new oil pressure “switch”. Doesn’t have a oil pressure gauge, just an idiot light.
Easy diy fix, only about 20 buck. Could find an OEM on a Saturday, so I had to go with a POS from AutoZone. 
Good luck, I hope yours is as simple—


----------



## GrizG

Have you ever seen Joe's Firewood Videos on YouTube? I started watching them years back because it was like a train wreck when they were felling trees... I waited for the disasters! It got boring as he started buying wood from other guys and I didn't watch much. The train wreck may be coming back though! The most recent one had me excited... shot after they had liquid lunch! Look at the face cut before he did the bore cut and then look at the stump. If not for the heavy limb weight to pull that tree over it could have gone badly!


----------



## MustangMike

Don't know exactly what happened, but this site looks completely different to me today!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Don't know exactly what happened, but this site looks completely different to me today!


I noticed that too...


----------



## turnkey4099

2


svk said:


> Remind me how many miles and model year?



2009 GMC Sierra130,000


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Don't know exactly what happened, but this site looks completely different to me today!


Likewise. Everything crammed way over here on the left for 1/2 page, Other 1/2 just blank currently. Hate it!!


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Had a 4.0L I6 Jeep engine with a similar situation recently. After warmed up for ~15 miles, oil pressure would drop and warning would come on at idle. Increased engine speed to 1200 RPM and oil pressure would return to normal. No engine noises or other indications of actual oil issue. Sensor had indications of oil in connector so may have leaked internally. Replaced sensor and problem was solved.



They will try that. I am dropping it off tomorrow if I can get it to town without blowing he engine


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Have the fault codes been cleared? If it's modern enough to have an
> 
> 
> LondonNeil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have the fault codes been cleared? If it's modern enough to have an engine management system that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engine management system that is.
Click to expand...



Good point and I should have mentioned it. A fault code is back. I don't know if it is the same one.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Don't know exactly what happened, but this site looks completely different to me today!



It was down for maintenance when I tried to come on earlier.


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> Have you ever seen Joe's Firewood Videos on YouTube? I started watching them years back because it was like a train wreck when they were felling trees... I waited for the disasters! It got boring as he started buying wood from other guys and I didn't watch much. The train wreck may be coming back though! The most resent one had me excited... shot after they had liquid lunch! Look at the face cut before he did the bore cut and then look at the stump. If not for the heavy limb weight to pull that tree over it could have gone badly!



Joe is an idiot. People watch some youtube vids to learn stuff but this guy is gonna get someone hurt or worse by his ineptness. The comment section of those vids are better than the vids.


----------



## LondonNeil

On my mobile is just the colours that have changed a little really. My first reaction was, 'oh, new site to get used to' but it doesn't seem much different so far


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 2009 GMC Sierra130,000



Don't forget that if you shut the truck off driving it to town you will only be able to use the breaks with the break booster a couple times, then it will be worse than manual breaks, and as soon as you shut it off the same will happen with the power steering.
Sure you've experienced this before, but I just figured it was worth noting .
Here'a video for your mechanic lol.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Have you ever seen Joe's Firewood Videos on YouTube? I started watching them years back because it was like a train wreck when they were felling trees... I waited for the disasters! It got boring as he started buying wood from other guys and I didn't watch much. The train wreck may be coming back though! The most resent one had me excited... shot after they had liquid lunch! Look at the face cut before he did the bore cut and then look at the stump. If not for the heavy limb weight to pull that tree over it could have gone badly!



He's actually about 50 min from our home.
I've offered to swing buy and show him a thing or two about sharpening and he never responds to those posts except just to say thanks for watching or something along those lines.
My favorite is that he says that they chain is freshly sharpened by him on his grinder, then it won't cut .
I will be helping a friend from church move into the same town he's in within the next week or so(just waiting on closing), I should just call him.


farmer steve said:


> Joe is an idiot. People watch some youtube vids to learn stuff but this guy is gonna get someone hurt or worse by his ineptness. The comment section of those vids are better than the vids.


I agree, but at least that idiot is doing something to earn a buck rather than sucking on the teat .
Yes, the comments are revealing of how few people have any sort of an idea on what the heck he's doing/how to cut at all . Just think if wanted me to swing buy and help him sharpen/cut, things could get wicked dangerous in a heartbeat. I could also bring him into this thread, sure everyone would have some tips for him.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys. Scrounged up couple of hogs in Georgia and I’m on my way home now. Should be home tonight barring the weather. Girlfriend texted me and there is supposed to be several inches of snow in my neck of the woods over the next several hours.
> 
> I scrounged quite a bit of brass when I was down there too. I’m amazed at how many people don’t reload or even save the brass for someone who does. This pile is only about half of what I scrounged. And about 75% of it is not .223! I’ve got a case cleaner as well so this stuff will be looking good soon!
> View attachment 982683


Sounds like a great time.
I don't pick up much of mine when target shooting, but when I'm shooting brass I do and give them to my BIL.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a great time.
> I don't pick up much of mine when target shooting, but when I'm shooting brass I do and give them to my BIL.
> View attachment 982966


I don’t normally pick up .223 brass (or 7.62x39 when I had one)… However I want to load some .223 with some heavier bullets.


----------



## svk

Nosler makes a .224 diameter 60 grain partition however it’s out of stock at this point and resale prices for a box of loose bullets are ridiculous on gun broker. Not that I would use a 223 for regular deer hunting but it might be cool to fill a doe tag.


----------



## sundance

Found this:
 https://www.arboristsite.com/account/preferences
You now have two more options for viewing the forum. 
1. Is the Arborist 2.0 (old version you are use to)
2. Arborist Site (light new theme/style)
3. Arborist Site Dark (as it says it's dark as some people find it easier on the eyes).
Choose one and save. You can always change again if you want.


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Found this:
> https://www.arboristsite.com/account/preferences
> You now have two more options for viewing the forum.
> 1. Is the Arborist 2.0 (old version you are use to)
> 2. Arborist Site (light new theme/style)
> 3. Arborist Site Dark (as it says it's dark as some people find it easier on the eyes).
> Choose one and save. You can always change again if you want.


I don’t mind the change in layout but at least on my phone the text is tiny to my early middle aged eyes.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 2009 GMC Sierra130,000


I’ve owned a couple of 07’s and one had those same issues even after the new sensor was installed. The sensor is installed on the back of the block above the transmission and there’s a small channel that comes from the main oil feed… Sometimes a small piece of gunk can get stuck in there and cause fake readings. I was told by the shop to run a bottle of seaform in the oil for a bit then change the oil. You could also use a couple cups of diesel oil instead and then change the oil. Having that thinner stuff in there (for a short time) will sometimes help dissolve whatever crud is in there. I’m not sure if guy could pull the sensor and then stick a small scrubber in there (perhaps a rifle cleaning brush) in case there’s a solid/congealed solid stuck in there. 

Otherwise, the redneck in me says to disable the sensor as that motor will probably be good for 250 to 350 K with regular oil changes. Up to you. But it kind of sounds like the shop may not be trying their hardest.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> He's actually about 50 min from our home.
> I've offered to swing buy and show him a thing or two about sharpening and he never responds to those posts except just to say thanks for watching or something along those lines.
> My favorite is that he says that they chain is freshly sharpened by him on his grinder, then it won't cut .
> I will be helping a friend from church move into the same town he's in within the next week or so(just waiting on closing), I should just call him.
> 
> I agree, but at least that idiot is doing something to earn a buck rather than sucking on the teat .
> Yes, the comments are revealing of how few people have any sort of an idea on what the heck he's doing/how to cut at all . Just think if wanted me to swing buy and help him sharpen/cut, things could get wicked dangerous in a heartbeat. I could also bring him into this thread, sure everyone would have some tips for him.


Joe seems unwilling if not incapable of learning... He's backed off a bit on screaming at the haters (i.e., almost everyone who disagrees with him) but still does his own thing. He's very good at wrecking equipment! ....and like with train wrecks, it's hard not to watch sometimes!


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> Joe seems unwilling if not incapable of learning... He's backed off a bit on screaming at the haters (i.e., almost everyone who disagrees with him) but still does his own thing. He's very good at wrecking equipment! ....and like with train wrecks, it's hard not to watch sometimes!


Yep. He threw everyone (me included) off his Facebook page that didn't agree with his way of thinking. He cursed me me up one side and down the other calling me every name in the book in a PM. His name comes up regularly on other firewood pages I'm on.


----------



## dogone

rarefish383 said:


> They had the same thing at the local Southern States back in the 70's-80's. Farmers would come in with big straight trucks with no dump bed. Corn and wheat, off loaded in a few seconds. Didn't seem to hurt them. Those farmers ran all of their trucks for 30 years.


Same up here in Saskatchewan. A lift under the front wheels and done. Engine shut off of course. Was originally developed to unload wagons. Unhook the horses of course.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Joe is an idiot. People watch some youtube vids to learn stuff but this guy is gonna get someone hurt or worse by his ineptness. The comment section of those vids are better than the vids.



I don’t know if I’ve seen this guy or not, but I have seen videos like you’re describing. The comments are full of people saying the right way to do it, and how dangerous it is the way it’s done in the video.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> I’ve owned a couple of 07’s and one had those same issues even after the new sensor was installed. The sensor is installed on the back of the block above the transmission and there’s a small channel that comes from the main oil feed… Sometimes a small piece of gunk can get stuck in there and cause fake readings. I was told by the shop to run a bottle of seaform in the oil for a bit then change the oil. You could also use a couple cups of diesel oil instead and then change the oil. Having that thinner stuff in there (for a short time) will sometimes help dissolve whatever crud is in there. I’m not sure if guy could pull the sensor and then stick a small scrubber in there (perhaps a rifle cleaning brush) in case there’s a solid/congealed solid stuck in there.
> 
> Otherwise, the redneck in me says to disable the sensor as that motor will probably be good for 250 to 350 K with regular oil changes. Up to you. But it kind of sounds like the shop may not be trying their hardest.


Engine flush. I used Wynn's in my car back in January. It seemed to do something, although the affect on oil temp has largely decayed away now for me. I'll maybe not use it every time, but I will do mine again next oil change, and do my wife's car next oil change too


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Hey guys. Scrounged up couple of hogs in Georgia and I’m on my way home now. Should be home tonight barring the weather. Girlfriend texted me and there is supposed to be several inches of snow in my neck of the woods over the next several hours.
> 
> I scrounged quite a bit of brass when I was down there too. I’m amazed at how many people don’t reload or even save the brass for someone who does. This pile is only about half of what I scrounged. And about 75% of it is not .223! I’ve got a case cleaner as well so this stuff will be looking good soon!
> View attachment 982683


Good as gold!


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> Don't know exactly what happened, but this site looks completely different to me today!


ray benson suggested going into profile or something and you can change it back to the old version. Whatever he said worked for me. Maybe preferences? I think it's 2.0 the version prior to this


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It looks like I got a real good reason (or maybe 50 of them) to buy a 300 blackout upper now lol


Just saw this when I was browsing .








Aero Precision M4E1 16" 300 Blackout Complete Upper Assembly


Wing Tactical has highly competitive prices on quality AR15 and Pistol parts, gun tools, tactical gear & more. Next day shipping on all orders, Shop now and SAVE!




www.wingtactical.com


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> ray benson suggested going into profile or something and you can change it back to the old version. Whatever he said worked for me. Maybe preferences? I think it's 2.0 the version prior to this


Preferences! Thanks!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Yep. He threw everyone (me included) off his Facebook page that didn't agree with his way of thinking. He cursed me me up one side and down the other calling me every name in the book in a PM. His name comes up regularly on other firewood pages I'm on.


Dang, I didn't know all that Steve.
Want me to go drop a big tree over his driveway and hang it up with it still on the stump  .
Or I could drop some punky logs in his drive .
Wait until the next video I see of his...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Just saw this when I was browsing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aero Precision M4E1 16" 300 Blackout Complete Upper Assembly
> 
> 
> Wing Tactical has highly competitive prices on quality AR15 and Pistol parts, gun tools, tactical gear & more. Next day shipping on all orders, Shop now and SAVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wingtactical.com


Looks great but I ended up buying two used bolt actions today so that’s on hold for a couple of paychecks.

Mosssberg ATR youth in .243 and a Savage Axis Camo in 7mm-08. Both with scopes and cases, grand total $550 out the door.


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> ray benson suggested going into profile or something and you can change it back to the old version. Whatever he said worked for me. Maybe preferences? I think it's 2.0 the version prior to this


Thank you! That was irritating. Don't know why it was changed.


----------



## Ryan A

djg james said:


> Thank you! That was irritating. Don't know why it was changed.


I just changed preferences to 2.0

Problem solved!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Looks great but I ended up buying two used bolt actions today so that’s on hold for a couple of paychecks.
> 
> Mosssberg ATR youth in .243 and a Savage Axis Camo in 7mm-08. Both with scopes and cases, grand total $550 out the door.


Not familiar with those, but with what the current state of prices is that sounds like a great deal.

Different scrounging topic; I actually like the new view on my phone, it looks great, that coming from someone who hasn't like the changes here in the past.
What seems to be missing on my phone is the page numbers at the bottom, and on my computer the page number isn't highlighted very dark so its hard to tell what page I'm on.


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> ray benson suggested going into profile or something and you can change it back to the old version. Whatever he said worked for me. Maybe preferences? I think it's 2.0 the version prior to this



Thank you. Ignore my previous. I found where preferences was hiding. I'm back to a civilized version. I was expecting to find that blank half page showing up full of ads.


----------



## LondonNeil

Me too, thanks to ray for finding and sharing that. The new version seemed harder to read.


----------



## Cowboy254

Couple of peppermint logs salvaged from a tree that fell over, taking out a dead standing tree and a fence. 




I used a chain I filed in the vice instead of on the bar thinking it would probably be better and managed to turn out the worst filed chain I have done in my life. This is the first time I've had the saw trying to cut around corners and also very grabby. Slower going than it should have been but got there eventually. I'll have a look at it tomorrow and see if I can tell what I did to it.




Ended up with some nice wood on a nice day.


----------



## 501Maico

LondonNeil said:


> Me too, thanks to ray for finding and sharing that. The new version seemed harder to read.


It was VERY difficult for me and I couldn't even see what page I was on. Thank goodness there was a way to turn it back or I would be done here. I couldn't find a site notice as to what happened either.


----------



## djg james

Found two Bk Locust logs at the resurrected log yard yesterday. 


Halfway through the second log, the chain stopped cutting and the bar got hot. I resharpened and went at it again. Same thing. Decided to go home since I'm only 2 miles away and I like to keep my exercise sessions short. First day in the 70s too. As I was loading, I noticed I ht a couple of nails. That explains everything.


Still, I ended up with a decent load. Later I went back for the last four rounds. The chain was still reluctant. Today, I put on a new one and rescue a nice 20" R Oak log from the burn pile which is raging now.


Some rounds do have a punky center that I'll have to split around, but the decaying center crack made them easy to split for loading.


----------



## djg james

The chain mentioned was a new Stihl green chain (RM?). I've only sharpened the cutters a dozen times and noticed the chips were smaller than when new.


I'm not good at lowering the rakers so I don't do it often enough. I got out the Oregon guide and setting on this safety chain, the guides did not rise above the guide. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> The chain mentioned was a new Stihl green chain (RM?). I've only sharpened the cutters a dozen times and noticed the chips were smaller than when new.
> View attachment 983125
> 
> I'm not good at lowering the rakers so I don't do it often enough. I got out the Oregon guide and setting on this safety chain, the guides did not rise above the guide. Don't know what's going on.


Nice score on the locust, bummer on the chain.
Locust does not throw big chips, especially using RM chain. That being said it should still cut just fine.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice score on the locust, bummer on the chain.
> Locust does not throw big chips, especially using RM chain. That being said it should still cut just fine.


Yesterday when I went back, I started cutting on the R. Oak that I'm cutting today, and it didn't even cut that. I probably need to spend more time on it.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yesterday when I went back, I started cutting on the R. Oak that I'm cutting today, and it didn't even cut that. I probably need to spend more time on it.


I need to hit the little picco chain on my ms201 rear handle. When I was removing a stump for a customer the roots spread out into the yard, so I lifted it up a bit with the tractor and ran my saw thru it . As it was I added a little over a half a yard of dirt to the hole and my tracks.
I should sharpen it first thing when I get to the job this morning, I use that saw a lot, today all my cutting is brush and 4-5" wood for clearing a trail. Perfect place for it.
Did you get that other BL log I saw on the pile .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not familiar with those, but with what the current state of prices is that sounds like a great deal.
> 
> Different scrounging topic; I actually like the new view on my phone, it looks great, that coming from someone who hasn't like the changes here in the past.
> What seems to be missing on my phone is the page numbers at the bottom, and on my computer the page number isn't highlighted very dark so its hard to tell what page I'm on.


The Axis is Savage’s entry level bolt action. For the price (they go for 350-400 new for the all black version), they are a pretty decent gun. The new ones even come with the accutrigger. They also come with detachable box magazine which is nice especially for younger hunters. I have 3 of them, a .223 with accutrigger and then .7mm-08 and .22-250 without accutrigger. I certainly love the smoothness of a Win 70 or Ruger 77 but just cannot justify the current insane prices when buying spare spare spare guns. 

I believe the ATR is Mossberg’s only rifle. (I believe it stands for all terrain rifle.) This is the only one I’ve handled and again for the price it was an easy decision.

I like the new layout on here but the text is really small (even to my 42 year old eyes) and I haven’t got (gotten?) used to that yet.


----------



## svk

Today I’m doing a birthday party for my youngest daughter. Poor girl had three parties in a row cancelled. 2019 we had a major snowstorm and then Covid. Going to do it up good for her this year.


----------



## 501Maico

Due to all of the wood recently scrounged I upgraded from the little electric to a TSC 40 ton splitter. Needed my pristine ZT to get it off of the trailer and move it around. But before I could do that I had to enlarge a 1/2" hole to 1 inch so I could install a ball on the ZT.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> .....
> Did you get that other BL log I saw on the pile .


There was only two that I saw. The one on top and the one in front. The other log on the ground in front is cotton wood I think. I'll check over the pile as I'm heading out now.


----------



## GrizG

farmer steve said:


> Yep. He threw everyone (me included) off his Facebook page that didn't agree with his way of thinking. He cursed me me up one side and down the other calling me every name in the book in a PM. His name comes up regularly on other firewood pages I'm on.


I guess it all gets Joe free publicity… the mention of him drives up his views when people go to see the insanity of the videos. As they say, even bad publicity is good publicity!


----------



## pdqdl

Cowboy254 said:


> Couple of peppermint logs salvaged from a tree that fell over, taking out a dead standing tree and a fence.
> 
> View attachment 983107
> 
> 
> I used a chain I filed in the vice instead of on the bar thinking it would probably be better and managed to turn out the worst filed chain I have done in my life. This is the first time I've had the saw trying to cut around corners and also very grabby. Slower going than it should have been but got there eventually. I'll have a look at it tomorrow and see if I can tell what I did to it.
> 
> View attachment 983108
> 
> 
> Ended up with some nice wood on a nice day.
> 
> View attachment 983109



I keep hearing the term "peppermint" associated with logs, but I don't get it.

Please explain.


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy is from down under so his trees are different than ours. Peppermint seems to be common and if memory serves, Blue gum and red box....or I may have those backwards


----------



## djg james

Oh Man! I put on a new RS chain and went to town on the 20" Red Oak. I've never used a RS chain, always a RM. Mainly, because that's what came with the saw and partly for fear of using a non-anti kick back chain like a RS. The RS walked right though the Oak. And noodling was different also. Fast and no curved cuts. Kept throwing out long noodles all the time until I was done. Granted, this isn't very scientific and I'm probably terrible at properly sharpening a chain.


Not a full load but the cross members are a little bent already. Three more W. Oaks logs out there for later.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Oh Man! I put on a new RS chain and went to town on the 20" Red Oak. I've never used a RS chain, always a RM. Mainly, because that's what came with the saw and partly for fear of using a non-anti kick back chain like a RS. The RS walked right though the Oak. And noodling was different also. Fast and no curved cuts. Kept throwing out long noodles all the time until I was done. Granted, this isn't very scientific and I'm probably terrible at properly sharpening a chain.
> Not a full load but the cross members are a little bent already. Three more W. Oaks logs out there for later.


RM also comes in anti kickback. It is mainly what I use because I cut a lot of dirty wood. The RS will get dull faster under those conditions. The RS will definitely cut faster.


----------



## Cowboy254

pdqdl said:


> I keep hearing the term "peppermint" associated with logs, but I don't get it.
> 
> Please explain.



Jeff is right. Peppermint is a eucalypt species over here, comes in broad leaf and narrow leaf varieties and is one of the dominant trees in my immediate area. The leaves produce a eucalyptussy/pepperminty aroma when crushed and there is some commercial production of oils from them. Mid-density, easy to cut and split and very little ash so it is one of my favourites. Termites love them though.

The farm I cut on has 90% peppermint trees with a few manna gum and blue gums as well. 

Peppermint log




Mostly peppermint trees, the one just right of centre in the foreground is a manna gum as is the white trunked tree in the background (they vary in how persistent the brown bark is on the lower part of the trunk).


----------



## pdqdl

This is what I think of when you say peppermint:



Here's some plant trivia for you: if a herbaceous plant has a square stem, it's almost certainly in the mint family.


----------



## JustJeff

Put the new shoes on the wood getter today. Always ran p tires or Lt in load range C. These are E with 10 ply sidewalls. Took it for a test drive down some of our potholed and frost heaved roads. It bumped slightly harder maybe, or maybe I was looking for it. However it feels much more connected to the road when turning. Wet traction was fantastic compared to the preceding Goodyear Wranglers. I'm happy so far and looking forward to it drying up enough to get to my wood pile.


----------



## SS396driver

Nice day to be in the woods . Took out 2 and 1/3 loads . Two with my truck and one with my sons . His only counts 1/3 little Nissan has I think a 4ft bed


----------



## svk

Hey guys. I’m at the arcade now with 7 preteen girls. They are having fun. I’m tired lol.

Stopped at the only legit reloading shop within several hours on the way and lightened my wallet by $309 bucks. But now I’m almost ready for all of my rifles except for 243 dies and brass and 7-08 dies.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Hey guys. I’m at the arcade now with 7 preteen girls. They are having fun. I’m tired lol.
> 
> Stopped at the only legit reloading shop within several hours on the way and lightened my wallet by $309 bucks. But now I’m almost ready for all of my rifles except for 243 dies and brass and 7-08 dies.


7 pre teens. ????? There’s a fine line between bravery and insanity


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> RM also comes in anti kickback. It is mainly what I use because I cut a lot of dirty wood. The RS will get dull faster under those conditions. The RS will definitely cut faster.


My understanding is that RM is anti-kickback. Maybe you're right and there are both versions. Went back and cut and noodled 15 rounds with the RS chain and I still haven't had to resharpen.


----------



## MustangMike

I always preferred RS when I used round file chain, but I rarely cut dirty wood.

I did use my wheelbarrow a lot today, but did not think it would be right to post pics of bags of mulch in it!

My 25 year old lawn tractor will not start, and it has other problems, so I borrowed a lawn tractor from my step son and I have a new zero turn on order. Since I snow plow with the ATV, no need for a traditional lawn tractor any more.

Nothing is cheap or available anymore ... but I guess I'm not allowed to say who is to blame!!!

The one guy at Home Depot told me that were actually buying their own boats to offload some of the stuff anchored out at sea and have it unloaded. I have no way to confirm if that is true or not.


----------



## LondonNeil

pdqdl said:


> This is what I think of when you say peppermint:
> View attachment 983262
> 
> 
> Here's some plant trivia for you: if a herbaceous plant has a square stem, it's almost certainly in the mint family.


Stacking would be easy if coyboy's peppermints were square!



JustJeff said:


> Put the new shoes on the wood getter today. Always ran p tires or Lt in load range C. These are E with 10 ply sidewalls. Took it for a test drive down some of our potholed and frost heaved roads. It bumped slightly harder maybe, or maybe I was looking for it. However it feels much more connected to the road when turning. Wet traction was fantastic compared to the preceding Goodyear Wranglers. I'm happy so far and looking forward to it drying up enough to get to my wood pile.
> View attachment 983283
> View attachment 983284


Pfff! You should ha got bias ply I tell ya!


----------



## Cowboy254

A little more light scrounging today. Peppermint again in bits and pieces.




Surprisingly, these small logs were mostly solid







Easy BTUs


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> Stacking would be easy if coyboy's peppermints were square!
> 
> 
> Pfff! You should ha got bias ply I tell ya!


Where's @Whitespider when ya really need him?


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> My understanding is that RM is anti-kickback.


STIHL ‘RM’ is semi-chisel. ‘RS’ is full-chisel chain. Either can be low-kickback, but most low-kickback chain is semi-chisel. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> The Axis is Savage’s entry level bolt action. For the price (they go for 350-400 new for the all black version), they are a pretty decent gun. The new ones even come with the accutrigger. They also come with detachable box magazine which is nice especially for younger hunters. I have 3 of them, a .223 with accutrigger and then .7mm-08 and .22-250 without accutrigger. I certainly love the smoothness of a Win 70 or Ruger 77 but just cannot justify the current insane prices when buying spare spare spare guns.
> 
> I believe the ATR is Mossberg’s only rifle. (I believe it stands for all terrain rifle.) This is the only one I’ve handled and again for the price it was an easy decision.
> 
> I like the new layout on here but the text is really small (even to my 42 year old eyes) and I haven’t got (gotten?) used to that yet.


My .17HMR is a Savage(well brand name ) I can't remember which trigger it has, but with a cheap scope it does great plinking chipmunk, red squirrel, woodchuck, and coons at 25-60 yards normally. Sounds like mine is similar to those as it was in the 350-400 range when I've looked it up, but that was a while ago, so it sounds like you got a great deal. I almost bought one in 22mag last yr, it was 450 with the aftermarket stock, bipod, decent scope, and like 450 rounds. I was very tempted and if I didn't have quite a few boxes of ammo for the .17 I would have snagged it up and sold mine.
Here's the first and only thing I've scrounged with the .17 this yr, 55-60yrd shot, they do have to be placed well or these dang things just run off.
Anyone want some elm , it's just sitting out back.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Due to all of the wood recently scrounged I upgraded from the little electric to a TSC 40 ton splitter. Needed my pristine ZT to get it off of the trailer and move it around. But before I could do that I had to enlarge a 1/2" hole to 1 inch so I could install a ball on the ZT.
> 
> View attachment 983134
> View attachment 983135
> 
> View attachment 983136
> View attachment 983137


Congrats on the new splitter. 
What brand is that pristine mower.
I really want another zeroturn.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Oh Man! I put on a new RS chain and went to town on the 20" Red Oak. I've never used a RS chain, always a RM. Mainly, because that's what came with the saw and partly for fear of using a non-anti kick back chain like a RS. The RS walked right though the Oak. And noodling was different also. Fast and no curved cuts. Kept throwing out long noodles all the time until I was done. Granted, this isn't very scientific and I'm probably terrible at properly sharpening a chain.
> View attachment 983183
> 
> Not a full load but the cross members are a little bent already. Three more W. Oaks logs out there for later.


Nice load!
I looked back at the BL pics, and I guess I thought the lower log was two as it appeared to have a "y" on the left side.
Glad you're enjoying that RS chain, wait until you try some husky x-cut chain  .
I touched up the little chain on my ms201 and ran nearly a tank thru it yesterday, it did great, I run semi-chisel on it .


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> 7 pre teens. ????? There’s a fine line between bravery and insanity


It was definitely beyond the line lol. But the main thing is everyone had a good time. 

I’m deaf and have a headache.

Did I mention that we had a sleepover too?

Morning mood. Lol


----------



## Dudders

Technical problem here: this site seems to have changed a bit recently. Not a problem, but I now can't tell which page I'm on! The little page-number bar at the foot of the page no longer highlights the current page. Is this just me? Maybe I'm missing something - wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> My .17HMR is a Savage(well brand name ) I can't remember which trigger it has, but with a cheap scope it does great plinking chipmunk, red squirrel, woodchuck, and coons at 25-60 yards normally. Sounds like mine is similar to those as it was in the 350-400 range when I've looked it up, but that was a while ago, so it sounds like you got a great deal. I almost bought one in 22mag last yr, it was 450 with the aftermarket stock, bipod, decent scope, and like 450 rounds. I was very tempted and if I didn't have quite a few boxes of ammo for the .17 I would have snagged it up and sold mine.
> Here's the first and only thing I've scrounged with the .17 this yr, 55-60yrd shot, they do have to be placed well or these dang things just run off.
> Anyone want some elm , it's just sitting out back.
> View attachment 983363


Do you eat those? 

I’ve had to put a few of them down. They are fun as heck to watch until they start excavating.

Last year I got one with a conibear, one with a .22 lr, and one with the .410. The one with the .410 ran under the shed and I found her stone dead way across the yard later in the day….was trying to make it back to home base and simply expired.


----------



## LondonNeil

Dudders said:


> Technical problem here: this site seems to have changed a bit recently. Not a problem, but I now can't tell which page I'm on! The little page-number bar at the foot of the page no longer highlights the current page. Is this just me? Maybe I'm missing something - wouldn't be the first time...


Look in your account preferences and you can select Arboristsite 2.0 which is the theme we were all used to


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Do you eat those?
> 
> I’ve had to put a few of them down. They are fun as heck to watch until they start excavating.
> 
> Last year I got one with a conibear, one with a .22 lr, and one with the .410. The one with the .410 ran under the shed and I found her stone dead way across the yard later in the day….was trying to make it back to home base and simply expired.


No  .
Like you, can't have them digging around or eating every bit of new growth off the veggies in the garden. They are fun to watch though, most don't realize they climb, funny seeing them in a tree, or resting on top of a t-post just hanging there like they are dead, although I've seen them like that and dead too.
I've shot them and then they run off only to get them at a later date with scars where the bullets went in and out, they are tough little suckers. 
When my neighbor moved in he thought they were cute as did his wife, that didn't last long, then he had traps on all the holes under his pole barn .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Nice load!
> I looked back at the BL pics, and I guess I thought the lower log was two as it appeared to have a "y" on the left side.
> Glad you're enjoying that RS chain, wait until you try some husky x-cut chain  .
> I touched up the little chain on my ms201 and ran nearly a tank thru it yesterday, it did great, I run semi-chisel on it .


I've got a half dozen used RM chains and I'll save those for stumping. I lost half a dozen of my pine trees and loose one about every year. I'm thinking about switching to 0.050 on my MS 170 instead of a 0.043. Now I've a spur sprocket on, but if I switch to a rim sprocket, will that handle either gauge?


----------



## pdqdl

Dudders said:


> Technical problem here: this site seems to have changed a bit recently. Not a problem, but I now can't tell which page I'm on! The little page-number bar at the foot of the page no longer highlights the current page. Is this just me? Maybe I'm missing something - wouldn't be the first time...





LondonNeil said:


> Look in your account preferences and you can select Arboristsite 2.0 which is the theme we were all used to



Yes! That will restore the previous look. You can also go to the very bottom left of the page and select the Arborist 2.0 button.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> No  .
> Like you, can't have them digging around or eating every bit of new growth off the veggies in the garden. They are fun to watch though, most don't realize they climb, funny seeing them in a tree, or resting on top of a t-post just hanging there like they are dead, although I've seen them like that and dead too.
> I've shot them and then they run off only to get them at a later date with scars where the bullets went in and out, they are tough little suckers.
> When my neighbor moved in he thought they were cute as did his wife, that didn't last long, then he had traps on all the holes under his pole barn .


Interesting 

Few years back I shot a problem beaver. Problem solved. Maybe not. We trapped it the next year (it weighed 68 lbs) and when my ex BIL skun it out, it’s head was full of #4 pellets.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Interesting
> 
> Few years back I shot a problem beaver. Problem solved. Maybe not. We trapped it the next year (it weighed 68 lbs) and when my ex BIL skun it out, it’s head was full of #4 pellets.


00 buck for the win.  Bought a box of Remington 12ga #4 this morning at wallyworld.$17and change.Don't recall ever seeing a box of shells that said reloadable on it. At least American made.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I've got a half dozen used RM chains and I'll save those for stumping. I lost half a dozen of my pine trees and loose one about every year. I'm thinking about switching to 0.050 on my MS 170 instead of a 0.043. Now I've a spur sprocket on, but if I switch to a rim sprocket, will that handle either gauge?


Both will run on a spur or rim as they are both 3/8lp (low profile) also called picco in stihl nomenclature.
But you need to run the bar that matches whichever width chain one you want to use .043 or .050.


----------



## farmer steve

Saw this on another page. Medford WI. Chainsaw totem poles.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> 00 buck for the win.  Bought a box of Remington 12ga #4 this morning at wallyworld.$17and change.Don't recall ever seeing a box of shells that said reloadable on it. At least American made.
> View attachment 983425


I can't recall seeing that before myself, even says it twice.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting
> 
> Few years back I shot a problem beaver. Problem solved. Maybe not. We trapped it the next year (it weighed 68 lbs) and when my ex BIL skun it out, it’s head was full of #4 pellets.


I remember when you were talking about thing  .
I was actually thinking of you/it last week iirc. The boy and his friend said they saw beaver sign on the creek out behind our place, we don't have property bordering it so I probably won't be the one "resolving" that problem.


----------



## Aknutter

farmer steve said:


> Saw this on another page. Medford WI. Chainsaw totem poles.
> View attachment 983426


Ideas for a chainsaw junkyard...

You pick chainsaw parts...

Someone could probably use a part or two...


----------



## svk

Aknutter said:


> Ideas for a chainsaw junkyard...
> 
> You pick chainsaw parts...
> 
> Someone could probably use a part or two...


That would be awesome for honest guys like us but would work about as well as communism cause every meth head around would be smuggling parts out!!


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> 00 buck for the win.  Bought a box of Remington 12ga #4 this morning at wallyworld.$17and change.Don't recall ever seeing a box of shells that said reloadable on it. At least American made.
> View attachment 983425


I normally shoot them with #4 buck but it was a busy weekend on the lake and didn’t want to risk any errant pellets. If I had it would’ve been game over the first time.


----------



## Aknutter

svk said:


> That would be awesome for honest guys like us but would work about as well as communism cause every meth head around would be smuggling parts out!!


You're correct, I was going to edit my post, oh well


----------



## svk

Aknutter said:


> You're correct, I was going to edit my post, oh well


I don’t mean to sound like a stick in the mud but there’s too many thieves out there


----------



## Aknutter

svk said:


> I don’t mean to sound like a stick in the mud but there’s too many thieves out there



For sure, makes me sick.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I remember when you were talking about thing  .
> I was actually thinking of you/it last week iirc. The boy and his friend said they saw beaver sign on the creek out behind our place, we don't have property bordering it so I probably won't be the one "resolving" that problem.



I took on a job of clear cutting almost 1/2 mile of old overgrown willow that used to be a beaver hangout. They had trapped out the colony. Ambitious little things. They had built a dike that raised the beaver holding almost 5' above the level of the farm land. Cut in there for 2 years and then one morning arrived and found that beavers were back almost overnight and flooded the entire lower end. Even co-opted a pile of small rounds that I had waiting for pickup. Farmer solved the problem in a few days.


----------



## turnkey4099

The time has finally come. After what seems like 10 trips to the old house scrounge I finally finished cutting out all the sap suckers growing off the bse of the two big trees as well as cutting brushing and bucking up 2 of the three small trees. I took the camera yesterday snapped some pics but they don't show much. I'll try again.

I threw the last branch on the pile after 3 hours yesterday. Took a short breather and planned to try a verticle cut down the 'seam' of the smaller tree. It is multistemmmed all growing together. Figured cut vertically down the seam separating two stems, make undercut then bore in for the back cut. Not to be. Grabbedthe 441 with 28' bar and tried starting it. It had been last used two years ago then cleaned up, rung dry and shelved. About a 6 pulls and admitted that I was too tired to continue. I did fire it up this morning without a lot pulling. Changed ther bar to the 32". Ready to roll in the morning. Truck still in the shop. I've already go over a load of good rounds waiting for the truck. Still have no idea of type of tree. Tomorrow I'll try for some good picks of bark and cut rounds. The rounds show just light, almost white wood with almost no visible rings. Bark smooth, thin and a bit scaly looking but doesn't feel that way. No sight of any nut residue on the ground. so probably not nut tree. Still in bud stage so no leaves.;


----------



## SS396driver

Another nice day to go to the beech, tree that is . Cut that some dead oak and hickory .


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Saw this on another page. Medford WI. Chainsaw totem poles.
> View attachment 983426


I'd just notch the poles and drop them all on my dump trailer.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Another nice day to go to the beech, tree that is . Cut that some dead oak and hickory . View attachment 983504
> View attachment 983505
> View attachment 983506


I love that little dry base ball bat sized stuff for my personal pile.


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Yep. He threw everyone (me included) off his Facebook page that didn't agree with his way of thinking. He cursed me me up one side and down the other calling me every name in the book in a PM. His name comes up regularly on other firewood pages I'm on.


Sure wish his name wasn't JOE. I missed a few days and thought every one was calling me an idiot. Then I had to figure out how to get back to the old format, and just proved it.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Another nice day to go to the beech, tree that is . Cut that some dead oak and hickory . View attachment 983505


Is that Beech in the back of your truck? Looks like something I ran across recently and didn't know what it was.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> I love that little dry base ball bat sized stuff for my personal pile.


There is an endless supply . I cut into this one just to see and it was soft about a 1/4 inch in then solid . Probably 20 just like it in the area I was cutting today .


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Is that Beech in the back of your truck? Looks like something I ran across recently and didn't know what it was.


It’s a mix the Beech is loaded to the front but this is the Beech while I was splitting . Most of the rounds you see in the bed are Hickory . It was the last I cut


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> It’s a mix the Beech is loaded to the front but this is it while I was splitting . Most of the rounds you see in the bed are Hickory . It was the last I cut View attachment 983542


This is what I was thinking looked like the tree I found. Scaly bark and orange sapwood. When I enlarged your picture that could be Hickory. For grins, I'll get a photo of it tomorrow. Thought it was Birch.


----------



## SS396driver

Beech bark is smooth, thin and very light grey in my experience.


----------



## Sierra_rider

The original owner turned the back porch into a spa room. It's attached to the house in a rather rickety way and I originally planned on demoing this building.

Instead, I've decided on turning into my interim wood shop until I build a legit shop in the future. I've already got a 35'x30' 3 car garage, but I don't want a bunch of saw dust in it...I use it for more "mechanical" stuff. Eventually I'll build a shop with raised ceilings and the 35x30 will become the wood shop.

Anyway, I have to get it off the house and drag it about 50' away. I ripped a small pine log in half as skids...also milled some pine into 4x4s for cribbing. Jacking this thing up and separating it from the house is for another day. Starting feel like I'm on an episode of 'Alaskan Bush people' or whatever that crappy show is called...maybe call it 'Cali Hillbillies' or something lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

The little logs I cut yesterday were the tops of the log on the slope from yesterday. Got the go ahead to scrounge it today. Broad leaf peppermint.




I had a helper today, he was pumped.




Limby was being a little ***** today and refused to start. Good thing I had the 460 with me. Cut up from the bottom and it was stihl good at the point I stopped. There is only a few metres of log left and it is suspended and there is the potential for the root ball to roll on me if I take its downhill support away. Don't need to go there.


----------



## Cowboy254

One tank through the 460.




I split the rounds and chucked them down onto the road where Cowlad loaded into the ute.


----------



## LondonNeil

As always life is busy but I'm on a roll keen to get on top of all the wood I've scrounged, or start at least. I'm still WFH 3 days a week and the weather was/is good so I've developed a routine that seems to work, a short on(30 min) sharp splitting session of an evening, and about the same stacking the next lunch time. Means I can get back to work not too sweaty but still get lots done. I've also managed several hours splitting and stacking at the weekend. I learnt one of those 36" rounds split down to half brick sized chunks is a little over a wheel barrow full, and shifted 3 such loads plus 2 of long thin limbs. Also started on the stuff already moved to the back. Approaching half a cord CSS now. That doesn't sound much but remember i have to split, and cut small for my small stoves.


----------



## Cowboy254

There's a lot of extra work and time with the extra splitting, picking up and stacking. My stove will take 2 12 inch diameter rounds side by side - anything under 12in I don't bother splitting.

I was thinking about boxing up those saw chips to burn and I wonder if you filled a cardboard box loosely the chips might dry out over summer then you could pack them down hard to burn them. Depends whether you can be bothered I guess and how much hassle it is to get rid of other ways. Mine were already dry and it burned pretty well with a bit of wood alongside.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new splitter.
> What brand is that pristine mower.
> I really want another zeroturn.


Thanks, it was long overdue. First job was busting up 6 large rounds of willow oak small enough to finish in the horizontal position. It went through large knots like nothing. Next time I'll noodle big rounds because I was wasted from positioning them under the wedge. I had a short 4x4 under the rounds so I wouldn't crush my pallets.
The ZT is a 1990's Bunton, now Bobcat. Bunton was a division of Jacobsen which built its products like tanks. Everything on the mower is twice as thick and heavy than needed, but good in this case because it made the mower last.
A few years ago, the neighbor right behind me on the other side of the fence wanted to sell his house. The Bunton was the only thing left from equipment that he brought to Maryland from his fathers lawn business in Michigan. He wanted to give me the mower but my lawn is tiny and I wasn't really interested in a big project at the time. I eventually gave in and said I will take it if I can get it running and drive it the 1/2 mile to my house. My trailer wasn't availiable at the time and I had no way of getting it home if it wasn't running, or even on a trailer.
It was a big mess with weeds growing up all around it, wheels sunk in the ground, frozen controls, and both fuel tanks filled with water. Once I got it running it would only only move in circles. A spring that held belt tension on one of the pumps had rusted in half. I used welding wire to to hold the tension pulley tight enough to get it home. Other than fluids and filters, 2 tubes, unfreezing controls, that one spring was the only essential part. It also had a huge suction blower and grass bagger that I finally got rid of for free on Craigslist.
BTW, the first time I mowed my grass I was hooked like crack and could never go back to a riding or push mower.


----------



## svk

Timely for the weekend warriors


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm sure if cowlad keeps up a regular involvement in the wooding, he won't be as spindly looking by next year


----------



## MustangMike

We all grow and mature at different rates.

It is better to be thin than the opposite. He will be just fine!

Going into the 10th grade I was the third shortest guy in the class.

When I graduated HS, I was 6'1", but only 147 lbs.

When I graduated college, I was still 6'1" but 180 lbs. and had numerous offers to be pro boxer.

Folks who picked on me when I was in HS avoided me afterwards.


----------



## JRM

My kids were both string beans at that age. My oldest still is to an extent although he has put muscle on (he's got my genes ya know)

Youngest is soon to be a senior and after 5 years of wrestling has transitioned from being the nail to the hammer, literally.


----------



## H-Ranch

LondonNeil said:


> I'm sure if cowlad keeps up a regular involvement in the wooding, he won't be as spindly looking


I'm pretty sure that firewood is part of what keeps me spindly looking - I'm sure I would be much heavier if I gave it up. Tried to squeeze in a couple loads at lunch but the rain started. More later.


----------



## SS396driver

Well it’s oak. Got a nice full barrel keg for my 68 . Gas tank is going to be a 15.5 stainless keg in the bed . Since I’ve home brewed for over 20 years I figured the brewery needed a work truck . Going to use a few live edge boards for stakesides and have the brewery name on it . “Lackawack Hill Brewery” Well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it .
@MustangMike if I go legit I can write it off right ? 

Need to make some nice big cradle brackets out of oak and either stain and oil it or maybe just oil finish it


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> We all grow and mature at different rates.
> 
> It is better to be thin than the opposite. He will be just fine!
> 
> Going into the 10th grade I was the third shortest guy in the class.
> 
> When I graduated HS, I was 6'1", but only 147 lbs.
> 
> When I graduated college, I was still 6'1" but 180 lbs. and had numerous offers to be pro boxer.
> 
> Folks who picked on me when I was in HS avoided me afterwards.


You're not a guy I would mess with (even with our age discrepancy!) 

And I'm rather hard headed so I do not say that about too many people. LOL

I can imagine you'd have **** up a lot of boxers, especially those who were shorter or had lesser reach.


----------



## svk

Most boys fill in, eventually. The main thing is keeping active and eating remotely healthy so you don't get too big.

I graduated High School at 5'11" and 162 lbs. Been as high as 240 and as low as 173 in my post college life. I try to maintain 200-220 although 185 would be great.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I'm sure if cowlad keeps up a regular involvement in the wooding, he won't be as spindly looking by next year



Yes, he is doing most of his growing upwards not outwards at the moment. I'm happy with that.

He is never overly keen for the wooding but once he is out there he goes ok.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes I was the same. 5'11" and 147 lbs when I started university. I used the weights room 3 times a week while there and put on 10-15 lbs... Would have been far more if I'd known and could have afforded sports nutrition! I remained that sort of size as I have always been very active, right up until I had kids. Then like many of us... Short on time, exercise and diet suffer...I gained another 15lbs ... Then covid and all the WFH so not even cycling too work and my 3rd child. I gained another 10+. I would like to lose about 30lbs now... Where is be if I hadn't started out like cowlad I don't want to know.


----------



## H-Ranch

OK, the light rain most of the day let up so I did get some loads to the stacks. I don't *feel* any less spindly though.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Timely for the weekend warriors
> 
> View attachment 983623


Who snuck in and got that picture of me this morning? I decided to redo all the edging for my planting beds and trees... I removed the heavy duty plastic edging that is about 25 years old (and beat). Then I used a Stihl bed redefiner on my FS131R trimmer to cut an edge in the sod so I'll have a stop for the mulch. I also added tree rings where none existed. So far I've only got the area around the front of the house done... 3 yards of mulch down so far! BTW, after I returned to life this morning I put another 5 hours in today. More photo ops tomorrow!


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Well it’s oak. Got a nice full barrel keg for my 68 . Gas tank is going to be a 15.5 stainless keg in the bed . Since I’ve home brewed for over 20 years I figured the brewery needed a work truck . Going to use a few live edge boards for stakesides and have the brewery name on it . “Lackawack Hill Brewery” Well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it .
> @MustangMike if I go legit I can write it off right ?
> 
> Need to make some nice big cradle brackets out of oak and either stain and oil it or maybe just oil finish itView attachment 983703
> View attachment 983705
> View attachment 983706


This reminds me that I never heard back from the cooper about that tool... gotta follow up!


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> This reminds me that I never heard back from the cooper about that tool... gotta follow up!


?


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> ?


There was a thread about 3 weeks ago about the whale tail shaped tool in this image. Some thought it was some kind of plane/scraper. Others thought it was a foot rest. I reached out to a local cooper but haven't heard back!


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> There was a thread about 3 weeks ago about the whale tail shaped tool in this image. Some thought it was some kind of plane/scraper. Others thought it was a foot rest. I reached out to a local cooper but haven't heard back!


Glad my post jarred your memory.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Glad my post jarred your memory.


Or yours!


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> Or yours!


Nope I’m still confused 🫤


----------



## H-Ranch

Restarted the OWB last night as it will be in the 20's for a couple nights. Since I'm going to check it anyway, might as well haul a load of wood. Getting back down to a few loads of chunks that I've noodled so more cutting required before I can haul too much more. Looking like somebody is going to have to cut the grass too.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> There was a thread about 3 weeks ago about the whale tail shaped tool in this image. Some thought it was some kind of plane/scraper. Others thought it was a foot rest. I reached out to a local cooper but haven't heard back!


It looks like a tool rest for a lathe?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That would be awesome for honest guys like us but would work about as well as communism cause every meth head around would be smuggling parts out!!





svk said:


> I normally shoot them with #4 buck but it was a busy weekend on the lake and didn’t want to risk any errant pellets. If I had it would’ve been game over the first time.


Those posts go together great lol.
I know they weren't meant to though .


----------



## SS396driver

Love getting seasoned wood . Did a few splits the hickory is 21% and the oak is 18% . Around here I can’t get the live edge down much below 17% so this is pretty much ready to burn, well I did burn some oak last night


----------



## SS396driver

No cutting today have to get my splitter out before it gets buried and dump the load in the trailer.


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> It looks like a tool rest for a lathe?


Assuming it is a wood working tool, I would guess a spokeshave. Actually looks like the foot rest off a old barbers chair


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> No  .
> Like you, can't have them digging around or eating every bit of new growth off the veggies in the garden. They are fun to watch though, most don't realize they climb, funny seeing them in a tree, or resting on top of a t-post just hanging there like they are dead, although I've seen them like that and dead too.
> I've shot them and then they run off only to get them at a later date with scars where the bullets went in and out, they are tough little suckers.
> When my neighbor moved in he thought they were cute as did his wife, that didn't last long, then he had traps on all the holes under his pole barn .


They are cute till they chew all the wire harnesses in your vehicle that leads to over 100 butt splices.  I had to trap and relocate a whole family of them a few years ago


----------



## Brufab

Looks like a great helper you got there cowboy!


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> They are cute till they chew all the wire harnesses in your vehicle that leads to over 100 butt splices.  I had to trap and relocate a whole family of them a few years ago


I've had to deal with many of them over the years. One was particularly destructive... chewed the wires off the oxygen senor in my car, dug all around the foundation and under the shed. That one led to me getting a large Havahart trap... cannot shoot in this neighborhood! Raccoons in the attic at my parents' house led to be getting an even bigger Havahart trap and an excluder. Squirrels in my brother's attic was another fun project... Those rodent critters have kept me busy!


----------



## MustangMike

I can't imagine anyone would want your relocated woodchucks around!

I can't shoot outside here either, so I catch them in the havaheart trap and bring them into the garage, close the doors and put a 2 X 6 in edge in back of them, don my earmuffs and use a 22 hollow point to dispatch them.

They got all my broccoli two years ago, so last year I added and electric fence around my garden (inside the regular fence so the dogs don't get to it).

As a result of that, and the caterpillar organic spray I got at Home Depot, we had a good broccoli harvest last year.


----------



## Aknutter

MustangMike said:


> I can't shoot outside here either, so I catch them in the havaheart trap and bring them into the garage, close the doors and put a 2 X 6 in edge in back of them, don my earmuffs and use a 22 hollow point to dispatch them.


I use the cci cb 22lr ammo, sounds like a cap gun. When getting rid of raccoons in a trap.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I can't imagine anyone would want your relocated woodchucks around!
> 
> I can't shoot outside here either, so I catch them in the havaheart trap and bring them into the garage, close the doors and put a 2 X 6 in edge in back of them, don my earmuffs and use a 22 hollow point to dispatch them.
> 
> They got all my broccoli two years ago, so last year I added and electric fence around my garden (inside the regular fence so the dogs don't get to it).
> 
> As a result of that, and the caterpillar organic spray I got at Home Depot, we had a good broccoli harvest last year.


It’s illegal to relocate a woodchuck or any other animal unless it done with animal control . I dispatch them and other Pests regularly


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> There's a lot of extra work and time with the extra splitting, picking up and stacking. My stove will take 2 12 inch diameter rounds side by side - anything under 12in I don't bother splitting.


I'll have to measure a few rounds and check but I probably split a round that size into at least least 8 splits. I also deal with a lot of stuff that is cut quite short such as the 3' rings I have currently. To make them light though for the tree guys to handball off to the truck, in this particular case it was up some steps and down a path beside the house and out to the street, they get cut thin. These current ones are 5-6" thick. So after splitting I end up with a lot of half house brick sized cubes. These are not only numerous but need careful stacking or the stack falls. On the plus side they dry well and burn well, but I do wish o could throw a couple of 12" rounds in the stove!


----------



## svk

On year when I was in elementary school we were absolutely overrun with chipmunks. I love chipmunks but they were EVERYWHERE. We didn't want to kill them so we started relocating. The first one I live trapped was brought 1/2 mile down the road by four wheeler. I think he made it home before I did LOL. Then we started bringing them across the lake. After releasing the first few on dry land we started dumping them in the lake about 20' from shore. Holy crap those things can swim fast!


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> It’s illegal to relocate a woodchuck or any other animal unless it done with animal control . I dispatch them and other Pests regularly


That is some good old NY government logic...you can kill animals but you can't move them!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I can't imagine anyone would want your relocated woodchucks around!
> 
> I can't shoot outside here either, so I catch them in the havaheart trap and bring them into the garage, close the doors and put a 2 X 6 in edge in back of them, don my earmuffs and use a 22 hollow point to dispatch them.
> 
> They got all my broccoli two years ago, so last year I added and electric fence around my garden (inside the regular fence so the dogs don't get to it).
> 
> As a result of that, and the caterpillar organic spray I got at Home Depot, we had a good broccoli harvest last year.


It's illegal to relocate wildlife off your own property in NY. As such, mine get relocated such that they compost in place or in the landfill... Depends on what I've got going on after they are dispatched in the basement with a .22 CB Long from a revolver. No way can I use my woodchuck guns, .22 Hornet or .257 Roberts, here!  

I ended up putting in raised beds (double high 2x8s) 3 seasons ago, filled with compost, and the woodchucks have not bothered them. They did climb up into my back-line neighbor's raised bed vegetable garden last year but they left the other woman's vegetables alone and focused on her flowers. I'm the defacto nuisance wildlife control for those women... and the tree service guy! I cut down storm damaged trees at one Sunday... I still need to finish up at the other house. However, there are bird nests with eggs in the tree that needs work so we're going to wait a while.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Well it’s oak. Got a nice full barrel keg for my 68 . Gas tank is going to be a 15.5 stainless keg in the bed . Since I’ve home brewed for over 20 years I figured the brewery needed a work truck . Going to use a few live edge boards for stakesides and have the brewery name on it . “Lackawack Hill Brewery” Well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it .
> @MustangMike if I go legit I can write it off right ?
> 
> Need to make some nice big cradle brackets out of oak and either stain and oil it or maybe just oil finish itView attachment 983703
> View attachment 983705
> View attachment 983706


In high school and college I had a 55 International Harvester R120 1 ton, 8' stake body. A friend had an old 15.5 gallon beer keg he was going to through away. I took it for a gas tank. Knocked the wooden bung out of the side and took the flip open gas cap off a Triumph TR6. It was about 1/32 too big to fit the bung, so a little grinding and we had it to a very tight fit. A little epoxy and it lasted for years. Came out from class one day and a County Cop was giving me a ticket for an illegal fuel tank. I said, "that's not a beer keg, it's a custom hot rod tank. Look right here, it's made by Firestone". Right next to where you screw the tap on the keg, was stamped FIRESTONE, Double Wall Stainless Steel, inside the standard Firestone logo. He was very nice and looked it over, said he liked it. He did ask me to make a better mount. Two wood wedges and a ratchet strap probably wouldn't pass inspection.


----------



## farmer steve

Since this is the new relocation thread.  I set up one of my security cams in my pole barn the other day.i put some cat food out there for the farm cats and it was disappearing rather quick. 2 unknown cats, a possum and 2 raccoons last nite. We are allowed to relocate coons and the like to state hunting land with is only a few miles up the road.


----------



## H-Ranch

When we bought our current house there was woodchuck hole next to the garage foundation. My wife didn't want me to dispose of them so I trapped 1. I read that they can travel 5 miles back home so I relocated it 10 miles away, across 2 major highways just in case I got a real overachiever. 2nd one, same thing. On the 3rd one I told my wife that the H-Ranch Woodchuck Relocation Program was over! We don't have those discussions any more, she just doesn't want to know.


----------



## turnkey4099

Back to the old house scrounge yesterday to take down PART of the smaller tree. Verticle cut down the parting line from two stems to 4 stems. ms441/32". Man! that was hard cutting. I know there are special chains and grinds for cutting end grain but I didn't have one. Back cut in and only had to correct once, bore in for the back cut Worked as planned. then looked at that mountain of brush right across the farmers acess trask. 3.5 hours later and dead tired cutting/stacking brush and the track was open, 90% of the brushing down and more than a cord of wood wating to be bucked on the ground. 

Problem with the 441. Cold start and it fired and RAN on the first pull. Cut with it about 10 minutes getting those stems on the ground. Next time I picked it up it wouldn't fire. Pulled it out of the car when I got home and it fired and ran on first pull. Stopped at the chainsaw shop on the way shopping and talked to the guy. He suggested flooding I had to think about that. Yep, most likely. The 441 only has 3 positions. Off, Run, Choke and I had hit choke on the hot start. 

Pictures, hopefully, to come if I can figure out how to patch the camera into the 'puter. Camera didn't come with a patchcord. I must have an old one in that big jumble of them.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Trapped a whole fam damily of woodchucks last year at my place. 8 of em. They all went to woodchuck heaven.


----------



## Ryan A

We have gray squirrels out the wazoo here. Chew the trash lids and bottom of the can itself. When my oldest daughter was born 12 years ago, my car was parked on the street for a few days while we were at the hospital. When we came home I went to start the car, nothing. Popped the hood and saw a nice partially chewed Kaiser roll and my wiring harness of the car chewed(soy). I have a deep distain for squirrels and the damage the cause.


----------



## GrizG

WoodAbuser said:


> Trapped a whole fam damily of woodchucks last year at my place. 8 of em. They all went to woodchuck heaven.


There was a den with 5 or 6 pups under the deck at my parents' house 2 years ago. There were also 2 fox around... My mother, on two occasions, watched a fox sit there and wait for a woodchuck to come out and wander a ways from the den and then grab it. My son saw a fox there on Saturday that tried to get a grey squirrel but missed... I found a drop antler last week while picking up smalll branches so I could mow. Always a good time in the back yard!


----------



## Ryan A

This popped up on my time hop. I told the janitor that I needed a screen in my window, the squirrels were trying to get in. His response was don’t open the window……


----------



## H-Ranch

No squirrels or woodchucks were harmed in the making of these woodstacks.


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> In high school and college I had a 55 International Harvester R120 1 ton, 8' stake body. A friend had an old 15.5 gallon beer keg he was going to through away. I took it for a gas tank. Knocked the wooden bung out of the side and took the flip open gas cap off a Triumph TR6. It was about 1/32 too big to fit the bung, so a little grinding and we had it to a very tight fit. A little epoxy and it lasted for years. Came out from class one day and a County Cop was giving me a ticket for an illegal fuel tank. I said, "that's not a beer keg, it's a custom hot rod tank. Look right here, it's made by Firestone". Right next to where you screw the tap on the keg, was stamped FIRESTONE, Double Wall Stainless Steel, inside the standard Firestone logo. He was very nice and looked it over, said he liked it. He did ask me to make a better mount. Two wood wedges and a ratchet strap probably wouldn't pass inspection.


I got the Stainless keg fabricated up for the 68 gas tank . Bottom is held down with j bolts on a rubber pad to stop it from squeaking . The leather strap actually a size 52 belt I got at Wally World will steady the tank . I just need to make a tie down mount and attach it to the bed bulkhead . 


This is the fill the gas pump nozzle just fits.the other fitting is for the vent tube


the gas port on the bottom is about 1/2 inch above the bottom so if any crap or water get in ,it won’t get sucked up 


I’ll post some pics of the install tomorrow


----------



## Lee192233

Got back from Gulf Shores, Alabama yesterday. Spent a week there with the wife and kids. Stopped at Nashville on the way there and Bowling Green on the way back. 
Scrounged up a Pompano with my middle boy.


That was one of the most delicious fish I've ever eaten. Scored it and grilled it whole.
Also taught the boys about US firepower during WW2. Based on a recommendation from SVK we spent the better part of a day on the USS Alabama and USS Drum. Thanks Steve!


It was a great week. I definitely think we'll go back.


----------



## chipper1

Ryan A said:


> This popped up on my time hop. I told the janitor that I needed a screen in my window, the squirrels were trying to get in. His response was don’t open the window……View attachment 983918


Blow gun .


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Trapped a whole fam damily of woodchucks last year at my place. 8 of em. They all went to woodchuck heaven.


@WoodchuckAbuser


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Since this is the new relocation thread.  I set up one of my security cams in my pole barn the other day.i put some cat food out there for the farm cats and it was disappearing rather quick. 2 unknown cats, a possum and 2 raccoons last nite. We are allowed to relocate coons and the like to state hunting land with is only a few miles up the road.
> View attachment 983907
> View attachment 983908


You know I'm all for "relocating"


----------



## Lee192233

We don't have any woodchucks around our property. I've taken care of quite a few though. Skunks always meet their maker. I don't feel like having to deal with a dog getting sprayed. We have a little 10 tree orchard with apple and peach trees. The first year that we were going to have a big crop of peaches about 3/4 of the almost ripe peaches disappeared overnight.  I set a live trap with some peaches in it and I caught a raccoon. Over the next several days I caught the mother and her 5 almost grown kits. They all got lead poisoning. There are so many of the nest robbers around here that I have no issue with getting rid of a few. 

To get back on topic, I hope to scrounge up some wood with my new 400. Chomping at the bit to fire it up.


----------



## H-Ranch

And that's it for today:


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> ..... We have a little 10 tree orchard with apple and peach trees. The first year that we were going to have a big crop of peaches about 3/4 of the almost ripe peaches disappeared overnight.  I set a live trap with some peaches in it and I caught a raccoon. Over the next several days I caught the mother and her 5 almost grown kits. They all got lead poisoning.....


That happens to me every year. I thought it was squirrels. What do you bait the trap with? Peaches? I'm not opposed to a lead injection either.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> That happens to me every year. I thought it was squirrels. What do you bait the trap with? Peaches? I'm not opposed to a lead injection either.


Cat food is a good bait for racoons.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Cat food is a good bait for racoons.


I wish there was a spray you could treat the trees with to keep varmits out. I read somewhere, that hot sauce/water works for ground vegetation. Not sure if the taste transfers to the fruit/vegetable?


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Cat food is a good bait for racoons.


Tried several different baits for the woodchucks. When I started using watermelon they practically ran to the trap!


----------



## JRM

The deer tend to get my peaches. Unfortunately I've not found any effective AND legal means of keeping them out.....


----------



## Cowboy254

Went out to the farm again today. First went to pick up these bits that the farmer had cut previously then didn't get around to picking them all up and doesn't want to pick them up now. Been sitting on the ground for a couple of years so I didn't have great hopes.




Turned out to be pretty reasonable.




A day or two's BTUs that all I had to do was pick up. 




Then went back to the logs I cut last week with my worst ever filed chain to make up a load, more or less.


----------



## bob kern

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to the farm again today. First went to pick up these bits that the farmer had cut previously then didn't get around to picking them all up and doesn't want to pick them up now. Been sitting on the ground for a couple of years so I didn't have great hopes.
> 
> View attachment 983994
> 
> 
> Turned out to be pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 983995
> 
> 
> A day or two's BTUs that all I had to do was pick up.
> 
> View attachment 983996
> 
> 
> Then went back to the logs I cut last week with my worst ever filed chain to make up a load, more or less.
> 
> View attachment 983997
> 
> 
> View attachment 983998


Some wood tolerates that ok , some not so much.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> That happens to me every year. I thought it was squirrels. What do you bait the trap with? Peaches? I'm not opposed to a lead injection either.


I used the peaches they were eating. Cat food is the best universal bait for skunks, raccoons and possums. I haven't had much trouble lately. My biggest problem is the dang crows. They take a few pecks at the fruit then move to the next. We've started putting nets over the trees when the fruit starts getting picked at. PITA but it works.


JRM said:


> The deer tend to get my peaches. Unfortunately I've not found any effective AND legal means of keeping them out.....


I put a six foot high fence around ours for that. I left the gate open once and a deer couldn't find it's way out, panicked and destroyed a section of it jumping over.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Went out to the farm again today. First went to pick up these bits that the farmer had cut previously then didn't get around to picking them all up and doesn't want to pick them up now. Been sitting on the ground for a couple of years so I didn't have great hopes.
> 
> View attachment 983994
> 
> 
> Turned out to be pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 983995
> 
> 
> A day or two's BTUs that all I had to do was pick up.
> 
> View attachment 983996
> 
> 
> Then went back to the logs I cut last week with my worst ever filed chain to make up a load, more or less.
> 
> View attachment 983997
> 
> 
> View attachment 983998


A day or two's BTU's LOL, hearing the burn times you get with some of that wood, it's probably more like at least a week or two's .
Did you get limby going, what was wrong with it.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> That happens to me every year. I thought it was squirrels. What do you bait the trap with? Peaches? I'm not opposed to a lead injection either.


I had racoons as pets when I was a much younger person. Their two favorite snacks are KFC and Marshmallows. We use Marshmallows for the havahart trap. I don't have a problem with the lead poison, but I relocate them. If the wife isn't yelling at me about getting rabies, within a week I have them in my lap playing with them. They are smart, funny, house train to a litter box better than a cat. Only suggestion with playing with them is wear elbow high leather welding gloves. They cant retract their claws like a cat.

On the note of stupid laws. My MIL told me to shoot the ones we caught at her house. I said I can't, it's a no discharge zone, and it's not hunting season. She said she called animal control and they told her to fill a trash can with water and drop the cage in. I thought we could relocate within the county, but she said AC said no relocation at all. So, I take them to my Vets farm.


----------



## JRM

Lee192233 said:


> I put a six foot high fence around ours for that. I left the gate open once and a deer couldn't find it's way out, panicked and destroyed a section of it jumping over.



I would have to fence off about 3 acres....not very practical not to mention all the extra maintenance, mowing/trimming around, etc. 

Its easier to just complain about it every now and again


----------



## MustangMike

A solar electric fence is a very effective animal deterrent.

Some of that (described) squirrel damage sounds a lot like rats.

Peanut butter is very effective bait for rats and squirrels, fresh sliced cucumber works very well for woodchucks. Don't let it get old or you will catch raccoons and skunks.

The reason NY does not want you to relocate animals is because it can spread disease. In addition, it is just foolish to re-locate an animal that is not in short supply, you will just over crowd the ones that were already there.


----------



## rarefish383

A Yuppie friend of my Daughter and SIL wants to get into making Fermented Apple drinks, hard cider. We put him in touch with our Vet friend and she leased him an acre for a small orchard. He put up solar powered electric fence and has had no problem with deer, and we have plenty of them.


----------



## Aknutter

djg james said:


> What do you bait the trap with?


Little Debbie oatmeal cream pie cookies work great for bait . Raccoons, possums, skunks, cats, and small dogs have been caught using this for bait.


----------



## muddstopper

JRM said:


> The deer tend to get my peaches. Unfortunately I've not found any effective AND legal means of keeping them out.....


I would check with you local wild life resources. Here in my state, if the wildlife is damaging my crops, garden, flower beds, etc. I can legally kill 3 and put them in my freezer and I dont need a permit to do so. If I kill over 3, I have to dispose of them on my property and anything over 5 I have to dispose on my property and also get permission from Wildlife resources


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> A day or two's BTU's LOL, hearing the burn times you get with some of that wood, it's probably more like at least a week or two's .
> Did you get limby going, what was wrong with it.



Limby doesn't like warmer weather very much it seems and it was a bit warmer the other day, probly 23°C or so. He'll usually start first pull, even after a 6 month layoff but if it is a bit warmer and he doesn't start in the first two pulls I get a sinking feeling. I assume it flooded but rather than investigate (or just beat him with a stick) I just used the other saw. I'll give it a go maybe this arvo. The 460 has never let me down, will burp 4th pull on full choke and start 2nd pull on half choke every single time like clockwork so it is a good back up if the big show pony is having conniptions.

I picked up some of that Mitch-cut wood to make up a load the other day so I probably have perhaps 3/4 face cord of it and given a day or two for the moisture from the dirt to dry off, it's good to go. I'm burning some now. As a couple of blokes have said, you have to love wood that you can cut and burn straight away.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sorry, no pics. I found a patch cord and tried downloadin g to the the 'puter. no go. error message. 

I was sharpening chains this morning and stepped out to fuel up the saws when to my shock my truck was back!!. I took it out for a short drive 5 miles. Pressure cold a bit over 40, warm and 60mph 30. I reloaded everything back into it and it will be off to the old house scrounge in themonring. Pick up all I have on the ground plus buck and load as much as I can off those two stems I have down. Gonna feel good to finally bring home so actual firewood.


----------



## LondonNeil

Since I often go weeks or months between running a saw I always run it empty and empty the carb. This means the first start takes a load of pulls to get fuel to the carb. I now love the Makita for it's primer bulb and wish Stihl and husqvarna used them. I'm sure if/when the primer bulb degrades and splits/ holes I'll curse the ****Ing thing and ask why it's there...'Stihl and husqvarna don't need them!'
Other than that... And my sticky decomp, I rarely have trouble....damn....I shouldn't have said that should I.!?


----------



## djg james

Well, I didn't scrounge any firewood today, but in the interest of staying on topic, I did scrounge some of those little fungi that feed off of decaying wood. Losing spots to development and I was about to give up. On my third spot I ran onto these beauties, albeit a little old. Largest was 8-1/2". Found 35 around one tree in a 8 ' x 8' patch. Best find ever.



Started cutting them and then decided to go back to my truck and grab my camera. These cut ones were found in the frame of this picture. Tightest grouping I've ever found.





Trip to the lake to get some Crappie to go along with the mushrooms (and beer) and I'll be in heaven. Oh, and all will be fried in, what else, cast iron.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> I now love the Makita for it's primer bulb and wish Stihl and husqvarna used them.


For some reason the purge bulbs offend guys who use ‘real’ chainsaws, and they are mostly on ‘homeowner’ and some midrange models. If they make the saw easier to start, but have to be replaced every few years, that seems like a good deal to me. 

That said, none of my battery or corded electric saws have them. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> We don't have any woodchucks around our property. I've taken care of quite a few though. Skunks always meet their maker. I don't feel like having to deal with a dog getting sprayed. We have a little 10 tree orchard with apple and peach trees. The first year that we were going to have a big crop of peaches about 3/4 of the almost ripe peaches disappeared overnight.  I set a live trap with some peaches in it and I caught a raccoon. Over the next several days I caught the mother and her 5 almost grown kits. They all got lead poisoning. There are so many of the nest robbers around here that I have no issue with getting rid of a few.
> 
> To get back on topic, I hope to scrounge up some wood with my new 400. Chomping at the bit to fire it up.


I never see skunks but porkies are shot on sight. Between chewing things and the hell they can cause with dogs, it’s not worth it.


----------



## svk

There’s a product called Ropel that works quite well for animals but I don’t think it’s recommended for fruit bearing trees.


----------



## 501Maico

I haven't had to deal with racoons until after 30 years one got in my shed. Poking it with something long didn't get any reaction so I called animal control thinking it was sick. She tried the noose and it got very active running up and down the shelf. At that point she said it didn't seem sick and couldn't do anything else. I fixed the roof and left the door open waiting for it to leave, which it did after dark. Rinse and repeat the next day. I grabbed some plywood and closed off the opening between the deck floor and shed roof. Judging from the chew marks, it tried to get back in for some time after to enjoy that comfortable bed again.


----------



## svk

501Maico said:


> I haven't had to deal with racoons until after 30 years one got in my shed. Poking it with something long didn't get any reaction so I called animal control thinking it was sick. She tried the noose and it got very active running up and down the shelf. At that point she said it didn't seem sick and couldn't do anything else. I fixed the roof and left the door open waiting for it to leave, which it did after dark. Rinse and repeat the next day. I grabbed some plywood and closed off the opening between the deck floor and shed roof. Judging from the chew marks, it tried to get back in for some time after to enjoy that comfortable bed again.
> 
> View attachment 984201
> View attachment 984202
> View attachment 984203
> View attachment 984204
> View attachment 984205


Funny how that is. Between me and my dad, we had been on these premises for 45 years before a squirrel got into the larger shed one winter. He brought in about ten gallons of pine cones and shredded them everywhere. Also ate a floaty tube. I patched the hole and no problems since.

Love the pic of the raccoon sleeping.


----------



## Cowboy254

I picked up the last 15 rounds of the other day's scrounge with Cowlad (when you have to roll each one end over end down the hill you are very interested in how many you have to go). Yes, I did post this pic the other day but I'm hoping it will be allowed on the basis that it gives context to the rest of the post.




Split them just above the track then chucked them down and loaded up.







Little bit of clean up and I'm done.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Limby doesn't like warmer weather very much it seems and it was a bit warmer the other day, probly 23°C or so. He'll usually start first pull, even after a 6 month layoff but if it is a bit warmer and he doesn't start in the first two pulls I get a sinking feeling. I assume it flooded but rather than investigate (or just beat him with a stick) I just used the other saw. I'll give it a go maybe this arvo. The 460 has never let me down, will burp 4th pull on full choke and start 2nd pull on half choke every single time like clockwork so it is a good back up if the big show pony is having conniptions.
> 
> I picked up some of that Mitch-cut wood to make up a load the other day so I probably have perhaps 3/4 face cord of it and given a day or two for the moisture from the dirt to dry off, it's good to go. I'm burning some now. As a couple of blokes have said, you have to love wood that you can cut and burn straight away.


Any chance that one falls into the coil recall. 
Yep, hard not to like ready to burn wood. I get quite a bit of the black locust like that .
I have about a 1/4 cord of it to pick up that's in a pile out back right now. I'll put it in the woodshed for next yrs wood, to refill the wood I robbed last week for the one customer I'm committed, I took 1/2 cord out of there for her. What's funny is I already took a half a cord out for here in the fall(spring here now), so this half cord has been replaced twice lol.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Since I often go weeks or months between running a saw I always run it empty and empty the carb. This means the first start takes a load of pulls to get fuel to the carb. I now love the Makita for it's primer bulb and wish Stihl and husqvarna used them. I'm sure if/when the primer bulb degrades and splits/ holes I'll curse the ****Ing thing and ask why it's there...'Stihl and husqvarna don't need them!'
> Other than that... And my sticky decomp, I rarely have trouble....damn....I shouldn't have said that should I.!?


If you wait until the primer bulb splits to change it, you've waited way too long.
They are not only nice to help start a dry saw(not that I leave mine dry), but they are also a great fuel system condition indicator. If they stop looking mostly clear, it's time to change out not only the bulb, but also the fuel lines and filter and a carb kit isn't a bad idea.


Philbert said:


> For some reason the purge bulbs offend guys who use ‘real’ chainsaws, and they are mostly on ‘homeowner’ and some midrange models. If they make the saw easier to start, but have to be replaced every few years, that seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> That said, none of my battery or corded electric saws have them.
> 
> Philbert


I use real chainsaws, my 550s, 346, 353, ms201 and many others I've had have primer bulbs.
What I think is interesting is how some saws without them will crank almost instantly , then others will take many pulls. Dolmar makes some of the easiest starting saws.
Interesting fact, most saws that are low on compression will need to be pulled over more to get them to start, since the impulse to the diaphragm/ carb is weaker. 
Have a great day guys. Blue skies here today .


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, I did post this pic the other day but I'm hoping it will be allowed on the basis that it gives context to the rest of the post.


----------



## SS396driver

Tank is in . J bolt hold downs worked great so the leather strap is decoration .

A buddy who owns a 72 Chevy and operates a small brewery sold me three Jack Daniels kegs cheap so the new one will be used at the house . Plan on making a high top out of it 

JD added some plastic button vents I’m assuming to dry the inside. Im going to plug them with oak dowels . Truck now has a strong smell of bourbon not a good thing if I get pulled over


----------



## 501Maico

svk said:


> Funny how that is. Between me and my dad, we had been on these premises for 45 years before a squirrel got into the larger shed one winter. He brought in about ten gallons of pine cones and shredded them everywhere. Also ate a floaty tube. I patched the hole and no problems since.
> 
> Love the pic of the raccoon sleeping.


The local squirrels and I have an understanding....might....maybe....they are so curious.  A while back I was working in the shed and went inside for a tool. When I got back an unknown gray was already in there checking things out. After that I never leave the door open when I leave, even for 30 seconds. I run a dehumidifier in there so it's tight and pitch dark. I wouldn't want a squirrel to be hiding and get trapped in there.


----------



## MustangMike

Back in the mid 80s when I was building this house and the soffits were not yet installed my brother and I had to engage in an "Attic Safari" to remove a raccoon. It was very unnerving to hear it walk over your head at night knowing only a layer of sheetrock stood between it and your kids!

I first went up by myself, but just spotted the insulation moving like a wave with the raccoon moving under it. When I tried to expose it, it made a bad noise. At that point, I knew I needed help.

The attic space is cramped, you cannot fully stand. My brother lifted the insulation with a stick, and I shot the charging beast with a 22 cal handgun loaded with fragile HPs. My brother was panicked saying that I waited too long to shoot, but I did not miss, and stopped it in its tracks. We then discovered there were several little ones in the nest, which may be why yours tried so hard to get back in.


----------



## svk

My father's elderly neighbors passed away a couple years back. Their adult kids more or less left the house (which I believe is valued in the 3-400k range) go into decay....The raccoons ripped out one of the eave vents and more or less moved the whole colony in. My dad told the kids a few times about the raccoons and they did not seem to care. Finally did something when the city approached them due to blight issues.

I cannot imagine that attic after having multiple raccoons up there for months on end.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> If you wait until the primer bulb splits to change it, you've waited way too long.
> They are not only nice to help start a dry saw(not that I leave mine dry), but they are also a great fuel system condition indicator. If they stop looking mostly clear, it's time to change out not only the bulb, but also the fuel lines and filter and a carb kit isn't a bad idea.
> 
> I use real chainsaws, my 550s, 346, 353, ms201 and many others I've had have primer bulbs.
> What I think is interesting is how some saws without them will crank almost instantly , then others will take many pulls. Dolmar makes some of the easiest starting saws.
> Interesting fact, most saws that are low on compression will need to be pulled over more to get them to start, since the impulse to the diaphragm/ carb is weaker.
> Have a great day guys. Blue skies here today .


Thanks for the tip, I was about to ask Philbert how often might I expect to change it.
Currently, as new, it's clear and uncoloured. I've seen photos of saws with them and they seem to yellow and darken. Is that when you'd change them or do they actually go cloudy?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Thanks for the tip, I was about to ask Philbert how often might I expect to change it.
> Currently, as new, it's clear and uncoloured. I've seen photos of saws with them and they seem to yellow and darken. Is that when you'd change them or do they actually go cloudy?


Color not as important as pliability. Once it stops returning to form as quickly you should replace it.


----------



## H-Ranch

Took the day off today so was able to get a few loads put up.


----------



## rarefish383

Aknutter said:


> Little Debbie oatmeal cream pie cookies work great for bait . Raccoons, possums, skunks, cats, and small dogs have been caught using this for bait.


I started to add Little Debbie's to my list of Marshmallows and KFC, but I like them too. Last time I got my head caught in a havaheart, I thought I was going to rip my ears off getting out.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yeah, careful setting those traps fellas, you might catch Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Since I often go weeks or months between running a saw I always run it empty and empty the carb. This means the first start takes a load of pulls to get fuel to the carb. I now love the Makita for it's primer bulb and wish Stihl and husqvarna used them. I'm sure if/when the primer bulb degrades and splits/ holes I'll curse the ****Ing thing and ask why it's there...'Stihl and husqvarna don't need them!'
> Other than that... And my sticky decomp, I rarely have trouble....damn....I shouldn't have said that should I.!?


I have a Pioneer 700D, made from 1962-64. I think it's 106CC's. When I got it, a few little parts were missing. One was a button on top of the saw. I thought it was the oiler button, but, I found the oiler button was down close to the trigger. Chris, CBFarmall, sent me some oiler parts. When I asked what the other pump was, he said it's a primer pump. So, way back in the early 60's, Pioneer was thinking about you Neil. Now all you need to do is find a 700D


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> For some reason the purge bulbs offend guys who use ‘real’ chainsaws, and they are mostly on ‘homeowner’ and some midrange models. If they make the saw easier to start, but have to be replaced every few years, that seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> That said, none of my battery or corded electric saws have them.
> 
> Philbert


I used to be one of those guys that thought primers were only for sissy's, till I found how good they work.

I read a story about the guy that invented the primer bulb for small engines. He had a small engine shop and found a lot of older equipment would start better if primed. He made a primer bulb that went into the gas cap. When big manufacturing saw what he had made, they either tried to buy the patent from him? Or, just skipped him and put it in line as we know it now. So, the guy that saw the problem and fixed it, wound up with zip for his effort. Think I'll do a search and see what I find. The story I read was long before computers, it may have changed by now?


----------



## Philbert

What I have learned here, is the difference between a ‘primer’ bulb (pumps fuel in the carb, and can flood the engine), and a ‘purge’ bulb (pulls fuel through the carb, replacing air). 

Did I get that right? Purge bulbs are the way to go?

Thanks. 


Philbert


----------



## svk

Well primers actually are the best for easy starts but they aren’t idiot resistant so a person can easily flood the engine.


----------



## Cowboy254

Pfft. Some of us are so skilled that we can even flood the engine without a primer bulb.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> I picked up the last 15 rounds of the other day's scrounge with Cowlad (when you have to roll each one end over end down the hill you are very interested in how many you have to go). Yes, I did post this pic the other day but I'm hoping it will be allowed on the basis that it gives context to the rest of the post.
> 
> View attachment 984184
> 
> 
> Split them just above the track then chucked them down and loaded up.
> 
> View attachment 984185
> 
> 
> View attachment 984186
> 
> 
> Little bit of clean up and I'm done.


That's the most solid wood I've ever seen you post  . The other stuff I can't believe you get firewood out of it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


Very sorry to hear


----------



## svk

svk said:


> My father's elderly neighbors passed away a couple years back. Their adult kids more or less left the house (which I believe is valued in the 3-400k range) go into decay....The raccoons ripped out one of the eave vents and more or less moved the whole colony in. My dad told the kids a few times about the raccoons and they did not seem to care. Finally did something when the city approached them due to blight issues.
> 
> I cannot imagine that attic after having multiple raccoons up there for months on end.


I asked him how this was going. He said ten have been removed so far and they’re still in there. 

I cannot imagine how that ceiling must look.


----------



## dancan

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


I'll tip a glass this evening , my condolences .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I asked him how this was going. He said ten have been removed so far and they’re still in there.
> 
> I cannot imagine how that ceiling must look.


Gotta be nasty.
My BIL and I were replacing the old wood soffits on a house with vented aluminum, when we were pulling it down they were full of coon crap .
I don't like to get dirty believe it or not, and that job was fitting to be on the show Dirtiest Jobs, it was disgusting. Glad I didn't come down with something .
Been struggling with vermin in the pole barn lately, lots of Dove and Robin's, thinking they are going to nest in there . Also have some coon tracks, looks like he comes in to get out of the rain and just hangs out on the side opposite the house.
Need to set a trap, but I'm afraid I might catch Joe .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Gotta be nasty.
> My BIL and I were replacing the old wood soffits on a house with vented aluminum, when we were pulling it down they were full of coon crap .
> I don't like to get dirty believe it or not, and that job was fitting to be on the show Dirtiest Jobs, it was disgusting. Glad I didn't come down with something .
> Been struggling with vermin in the pole barn lately, lots of Dove and Robin's, thinking they are going to nest in there . Also have some coon tracks, looks like he comes in to get out of the rain and just hangs out on the side opposite the house.
> Need to set a trap, but I'm afraid I might catch Joe .


One of my traps got all beat up late last year. Now I wonder if it was Joe getting loose?


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


Sorry to hear the news @Cowboy254. As you say, in some ways a blessing, but sure doesn't make it easy.


----------



## MustangMike

So sorry to hear about the hurt Cowgirl must be going through.

Hope the fond memories of his life reduce the sorrow.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> One of my traps got all beat up late last year. Now I wonder if it was Joe getting loose?


I'm sure he'd tear up a trap.
I just finished looking for my traps, can't find them. Not sure if I let someone borrow them or if they are hiding somewhere here.
I'll ask the boy when he gets home, maybe he knows or remembers.


----------



## Lee192233

Sorry for your family's loss @Cowboy254. It's always tough. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## H-Ranch

[Barry White DJ voice] Tonight we're going to play a little something special for you oak lovers out there. So turn down the lights, sit back, and enjoy. [/Barry White DJ voice]


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> [Barry White DJ voice] Tonight we're going to play a little something special for you oak lovers out there. So turn down the lights, sit back, and enjoy. [/Barry White DJ voice]View attachment 984409
> View attachment 984410
> View attachment 984411
> View attachment 984412


Wait, wait I need to get some candles to help set the mood!!


----------



## bob kern

Thanks for the laugh HR!!


----------



## sundance

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


Thoughts and condolences.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Thanks for the laugh HR!!


I try, Bob! Mostly I do it to amuse myself, so if someone else gets a kick out of it then that's just a bonus.


----------



## bob kern

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


So sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I try, Bob! Mostly I do it to amuse myself, so if someone else gets a kick out of it then that's just a bonus.


Well I think we get on here 50 percent to give or get help and 50 percent for the escape from , well life I guess. Lol


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Gotta be nasty.
> My BIL and I were replacing the old wood soffits on a house with vented aluminum, when we were pulling it down they were full of coon crap .
> I don't like to get dirty believe it or not, and that job was fitting to be on the show Dirtiest Jobs, it was disgusting. Glad I didn't come down with something .
> Been struggling with vermin in the pole barn lately, lots of Dove and Robin's, thinking they are going to nest in there . Also have some coon tracks, looks like he comes in to get out of the rain and just hangs out on the side opposite the house.
> Need to set a trap, but I'm afraid I might catch Joe .


Sounds nasty. 

Our original hunting camp was a 32’ office trailer that had its share of mice. Dad and I always joked that we were going to get huntavirus (transmitter by mice terds). Nobody ever did lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hi Scrounges, I did some scrounging!

Went out to my sister’s place and got a load. Had to use to BIL’s tractor to get into a location with plenty of dead dry Eucalyptus.







On the way home we took a scenic route as my wife wanted to take pics of this sunflower field, 500km towing ½ Cord of wood 





This is the wood stacked ready to burn for winter, as you can see this species of Eucalyptus is an easy to split variety.


Also scrounged up this timber from our bathroom renovation. Our house was built in 1974 and is made from old growth Douglas Fir and Cedar from the West coast of America. Excellent for getting the fire going.


----------



## Lee192233

Hard to believe but Sunday is May 1st which is my hard stop for burning wood. 6.5 months of burning is enough for me. I have about 1.5 more cords of room in the woodshed to finish this spring.


----------



## turnkey4099

Cowboy254 said:


> Pfft. Some of us are so skilled that we can even flood the engine without a primer bulb.


I did that just yesterday. Picked up ms441 for a hot start and set it on choke.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


You got to go one day from something, no matter how philosophical you try to be about it, it’s a loss that hurts.
Cowgirl will need lots of hugs.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> Well fellas, a sad day for us. Cowgirl's dad died overnight. He had a brainstem tumour which only made its presence known in the last three weeks. He had been in generally poor health for 10 years so in one respect the extra time he had was a bonus and the thing that got him in the end was unexpected and unrelated to his past history. She did get to go up to Queensland for a week to say goodbye, he was cognitively ok and he wasn't in any pain. So as these things go, it probably went as well as could be hoped but it still sucks.


Condolences to Cowgirl and family.


----------



## abbott295

Sorry for your loss, Cowboy and family.


----------



## abbott295

Jeff, could you tell us a little about your BIL's firewood tractor? Colors make it look like a Massey-Ferguson, but style is not that of anything I recognize. And a roll bar on a tractor of the vintage that looks to be would be unusual on an American tractor. Diesel or gas, or petrol? I don't see a carb hanging on the side of the engine. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffkrib

I don’t know much about it other than it’s a MF65, 4 cylinder diesel.
I‘m assuming the roll bar is a modern aftermarket addition.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. I’m running down to Minneapolis today to pick up some friends who are back from Arizona for the summer. They are in their mid-80s and this is probably their last summer coming back to Minnesota. They are planning to move to their place in Arizona full-time because it’s easier to endure an Arizona summer than a Minnesota winter and they don’t wish to travel back-and-forth each year anymore.

It’s bittersweet because I will not be able to see them as much but I understand their decision. They have no close family up here anymore (I’m their go-to guy for any help) and one of their daughters has moved to about a block away from their house down there.


----------



## H-Ranch

Morning walk out to the OWB. Hope I can stop doing that this week.


----------



## MustangMike

We have been in the 30s or 40s every morning, and very windy, have not even gone out for a bike ride yet!


----------



## MustangMike

Today is the 245th anniversary of Sybil's ride. She is our local heroin whose ride was longer and more successful than Paul Rever's.

Her father, Col Ludington, was in charge of the local militia. A rider had been dispatched who arrived late at night telling the Col that he had to mobilize his militia for the Battle of Danbury. Col Ludington told the rider he had to go out and alert his men, but the rider was too exhausted.

Sixteen-year-old Sybil overheard the conversation and volunteered for the ride. Her father at first objected, but she convinced him she knew the area and could ride well and he was left with no alternative.

The British had landed in the Long Island Sound and marched to Danbury, where we had a supply depot. They actually won the Battle of Danbury, but then did not leave, and started burning down local farms. This infuriated the militia, who organized against them and drove them out of the area. The British would not return to this area again.

On various bike rides I have replicated Sybil's ride (during the Tour De Putnam), and the troops march to Danbury (there are historical markers), and we used to ride from Danbury to the Sound (where we would swim before returning) which was the same route the British troops marched.

There are a lot of historic Revolutionary war sites around here ... The Battle of Danbury, the Battle of White Plains, West Point, and supply lines that went through Danbury CT and Cold Spring NY. There were chains stretched across the Hudson River in an attempt to stop British ships, and lookout points on the Mountains we hike along the Hudson where early warning signals were given. And, Mad Anthony Wayne, who did the unthinkable, and attacked the British in the middle of the night!

Cold Spring also had a foundry, with Iron ore coming from what is now Fahnestock State Park. We often hike and bike there.


----------



## abbott295

Maybe it’s been too long since I’ve seen an MF 65, but I think they looked somewhat different over here.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Spalted Maple, that is the name I was trying to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple - Spalted Lumber • Rare Woods USA
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple doesn’t denote a species, but can be any member of the Acer genus that has black lines and/or streaks in the lumber caused by slight decay and a fungus in the wood. With a bit of luck the prettier pieces can present with beautiful random streaks and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rarewoodsusa.com


 I sawed out some Spalted Maple some time ago,












I made this clock out of a piece of it the other day,






It looks much better in person.

SR


----------



## Cricket

bob kern said:


> Well I think we get on here 50 percent to give or get help and 50 percent for the escape from , well life I guess. Lol


I'm here partly for advice, and partly for the "Whew!" effect when someone who actually knows what they're doing 'fesses up to doing exactly the same dumb thing I just did...


----------



## H-Ranch

Firewood: it's what's for lunch!


----------



## Zaedock

H-Ranch said:


> Firewood: it's what's for lunch!



Time to change the winter tire to a summer on that bad boy. LOL


----------



## H-Ranch

Zaedock said:


> Time to change the winter tire to a summer on that bad boy. LOL


LOL, probably could stand a new tyre (queue: @Cowboy254) or at least a tube.


----------



## SimonHS

abbott295 said:


> Jeff, could you tell us a little about your BIL's firewood tractor?



Here you go: 

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/3/734-massey-ferguson-65.html


----------



## cookies

Well down here the seasons shifted over a month ago, its been over 80f every day the last couple weeks even after cold fronts. That means my time to hoard is coming to a end, it gets too darn hot until late october or even late november to load/split/stack. Soon it will be well over 90f. The last firewood scrounge comes from 30 feet from my piles, a tall oak had its top break but not separate from the trunk. Dangerous as hell but I got it down and im about to go clean it up and get it stacked to start drying.


----------



## SS396driver

Todays load I should probably put this in the running loads too.


----------



## abbott295

SimonHS said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/3/734-massey-ferguson-65.html


Thanks. I had looked it up myself. The grille is definitely different and the wheels are not all gray. I may have been thinking of a Super 95. I had to look that up too. About the same horsepower as an Allis-Chalmers D19 diesel that we had. A neighbor had a Massey; it was a little faster on the road pulling loads of hay.


----------



## LondonNeil

Really sorry to hear coyboy, give the wife and kids a hug and remember the good times.


----------



## JustJeff

The fire days are coming to an end. Mostly just a smaller fire once a day now. Lol, one doesn't realize how ashy the stove is until he takes a picture!


----------



## H-Ranch

Getting a little bit done before breakfast and everyone is awake. 





15 year old daughter split most of the HVBW and some of the cherry. When I asked if she wanted to split some easy stuff she said, "Yeah!"


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Getting a little bit done before breakfast and everyone is awake.
> View attachment 984765
> View attachment 984766
> View attachment 984767
> View attachment 984768
> 
> 15 year old daughter split most of the HVBW and some of the cherry. When I asked if she wanted to split some easy stuff she said, "Yeah!"


This is what I imagine your owb looks like based on those wheelbarrow loads


----------



## 501Maico

Dropped the rest of the dying oak next to my house yesterday. Hollow for about 6' but enough good wood to warrant splitting. Tons of carpenter ants flooded out and I sprayed them all including the bonus queen.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> This is what I imagine your owb looks like based on those wheelbarrow loads


LOL, nah, hopefully it looks more like this when we are at the end of April (!?!)


Now next season it may be as you imagine when it's close to 0°F!


----------



## Screwbolts

501Maico said:


> Dropped the rest of the dying oak next to my house yesterday. Hollow for about 6' but enough good wood to warrant splitting. Tons of carpenter ants flooded out and I sprayed them all including the bonus queen.
> 
> View attachment 984774
> View attachment 984775
> View attachment 984776
> View attachment 984777
> View attachment 984778


If it were I, I would have left the hollow sections in 3' to 4' lengths for wonderful hollow log campfires in the summer for special occasions with friends and family. Stand hollow log on end with either notches cut in bottom for air or on bricks to allow air flow up the chimney of hollow log. Light a small fire in the bottom of the log and feed it appropriate sized wood to keep it going hot and you will have a clean burning blow torch type fire several feet of blue flame above the end of you hollow log.

Laus deo, Ken


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Getting a little bit done before breakfast and everyone is awake.
> View attachment 984765
> View attachment 984766
> View attachment 984767
> View attachment 984768
> 
> 15 year old daughter split most of the HVBW and some of the cherry. When I asked if she wanted to split some easy stuff she said, "Yeah!"


My kind of kid!!


----------



## farmer steve

abbott295 said:


> Maybe it’s been too long since I’ve seen an MF 65, but I think they looked somewhat different over here.


I thought MF 65 also. Possibly some subtle differences per what country they were made for. I have an International 364 made over in @LondonNeil s part of the world. I have only ever seen a handful of them here.


----------



## farmer steve

Screwbolts said:


> If it were I, I would have left the hollow sections in 3' to 4' lengths for wonderful hollow log campfires in the summer for special occasions with friends and family. Stand hollow log on end with either notches cut in bottom for air or on bricks to allow air flow up the chimney of hollow log. Light a small fire in the bottom of the log and feed it appropriate sized wood to keep it going hot and you will have a clean burning blow torch type fire several feet of blue flame above the end of you hollow log.
> 
> Laus deo, Ken


I thought they wood make nice rustic flower planters but I like your burning  them idea too.


----------



## jolj

H-Ranch said:


> Getting a little bit done before breakfast and everyone is awake.
> View attachment 984765
> View attachment 984766
> View attachment 984767
> View attachment 984768
> 
> 15 year old daughter split most of the HVBW and some of the cherry. When I asked if she wanted to split some easy stuff she said, "Yeah!"


My sister learned to split wood, we told all her dates the last guy that made her mad disappeared into the swamp & has never been heard from again.
That we were not sure he was dead, maybe lost & can not find his way out of the mud & briars.
.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> My kind of kid!!


Bob, I don't know what happened to her lately, but yesterday she split firewood, emptied the dishwasher, cleaned and organized the pantry, did homework, went to swim practice, took her shower, went to bed early... all without being asked or protesting. I just haven't figured out what she wants yet! LOL. Other than she turns 16 next month! And she's raring to get her license, not like a lot of kids her age.


----------



## jolj

H-Ranch, my little girl is 31, I can see it now.
Why license when there a lift on every corner???
She wants a Mustang GT for her Birthday gift.


----------



## Screwbolts

Feed the hollow log from the top, drop you camp wood down the chimney. This one was just lit and as the inside of the log dries and catches fire/starts to glow, the flame will usually clean right up. Because of fire pit, I limit size at Flying fields but there is no limit to the fun and size if surroundings permit.

View attachment 20210820_194726.mp4


----------



## H-Ranch

jolj said:


> She wants a Mustang GT for her Birthday gift.


Ha! She told me quite a while ago that she wanted a Jeep. I said good, how about a nice Renegade? She told me, no dad, a Jeep Wrangler!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Ha! She told me quite a while ago that she wanted a Jeep. I said good, how about a nice Renegade? She told me, no dad, a Jeep Wrangler!


A Wrangler, and make it a Rubicon please dad  .


----------



## LondonNeil

Unless it's little and grey I don't really know fergies


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> A Wrangler, and make it a Rubicon please dad  .


Not so much my daughter, but oh right, you've met my wife! And the Hemi and the heated seats and....


----------



## H-Ranch

And this is me trying to save money for vehicles.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

worked on some scrounged oak firewood other day. moved chunks... one at a time. heavy!
plenty of wood and work ahead...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

careful with what ya'll cut n scrounge...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> And this is me trying to save money for vehicles.
> View attachment 984857
> View attachment 984858
> View attachment 984859
> View attachment 984860


w b looking good there H-R! ... firewood, too.

i modded up my w b yesterday. you mite like the change. if i get time, will try to post a pix or two... Best Pick Pix!

_film at 11_


----------



## turnkey4099

Looks like I need to chain and lock my gate into my wood lot. It is just a wire cattle gate, I loaded and hauled a load to a customer yesterday with plans to load from about the same spot today. What to my wondering eyes appeared but a big missing divot from teh 1-cord rick I was planning to load from. Not a lot, only 7-8 armloads but once successful....?. He did pick a good spot, vehicle would have been hidden from the house and the highway, back in nook in the varous piles. If I hadn't seen that rick yesterday I probably would never had noticed. I must have happened while I was delivering the load yesterday. Good thing he wasn't there when my truck was parked over there,. It would have been unlocked, key in it and all my saws. That won't happen again.

Odd part was he took that WILLOW! wood while standing right next to about 10 cords of bone dry Black Locust. Maybe he figured picking up those heavy pieces would have been too much like work.


----------



## svk

turnkey4099 said:


> Looks like I need to chain and lock my gate into my wood lot. It is just a wire cattle gate, I loaded and hauled a load to a customer yesterday with plans to load from about the same spot today. What to my wondering eyes appeared but a big missing divot from teh 1-cord rick I was planning to load from. Not a lot, only 7-8 armloads but once successful....?. He did pick a good spot, vehicle would have been hidden from the house and the highway, back in nook in the varous piles. If I hadn't seen that rick yesterday I probably would never had noticed. I must have happened while I was delivering the load yesterday. Good thing he wasn't there when my truck was parked over there,. It would have been unlocked, key in it and all my saws. That won't happen again.
> 
> Odd part was he took that WILLOW! wood while standing right next to about 10 cords of bone dry Black Locust. Maybe he figured picking up those heavy pieces would have been too much like work.


A lock and a game camera!


----------



## turnkey4099

A bit late, forgot to post Thursday's activity. Plan was to go to the old house scrounge, pick up what was on the ground, finish brushing out the two stems I had on the ground and buck up the two stems. Finish the load. Then fall the remainder of the tree. Hah, eyes overloaded my A$$ againl I got about 1/2 of what I had on the ground, leaving the big pieces to be noodled another day, finished the brush out and bucked and loaded the tops of the two stems. I made 4 hours! I don't think I did that well all lasst year. There is way over a load left to be bucked and loaded off those stems. 

I am fairly sure they are Maple trees, probably red maple but that is pretty fair firewood. I may leave the big monster standing, It is 4.5' diameter and my 441/32" looks like a toopick against it.


----------



## husqvarna257

Started on this years cutting/ splitting last week. I know I am not alone in taking vacation to do it. It was going well got allot done until that Saturday, that's when our house boiler killed itself. The water make up valve wad leaking a few drops so I left it for later and went out to split. Came in 1 hour later and the basement was full of electrical smoke and steam coming out the boiler. It's toast and our hot water was indirect from the boiler. So no hot water until we can get it replaced. National Grid has a program where you can get a $2700 rebate on energy efficient boilers so thats what we are getting. We have put in for a 7 year loan to pay for it. So heat is the wood stove and hot water is from the kitchen stove. This is after the OWB circulator went. I got a new energy saving pump but I'll save that for when I am done splitting.

Any guess why the wood in this picture has that pattern? it was like that almost the whole 6' log.


----------



## H-Ranch

Bucked and split some more this afternoon. It did start raining after 2 loads which was just as well since I was getting a little tired anyway.


----------



## husqvarna257

I can't post at work during the week but I saw lots of posts on mice problems. They get into our vehicles all the time and these are daily drivers! They filled my wife's air duct in the SUV. We found putting moth balls works. I even had to put them near my Impala's intake because they were storing nuts there.


----------



## SS396driver

@H-Ranch I’m done with wheelbarrows. This is from the pile other side of my property there’s three more trailer loads like this 
Just to much wood to move 

Super dry oak


----------



## H-Ranch

SS396driver said:


> @H-Ranch I’m done with wheelbarrows. This is from the pile other side of my property there’s three more trailer loads like this
> Just to much wood to move


I hear ya on too much wood to move! I'm getting on halfway through my 23 dump trailer loads and may have ~16 cords stacked now. I was thinking today that these old bones are slowing me down. But it is my gym exercise so I'm gonna try to continue.

I do like your narrow/long trailer for the four wheeler. Maybe could use some short sides, but then you would probably just tend to overload it! LOL

Oh, speaking of wheelbarrows.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> I hear ya on too much wood to move! I'm getting on halfway through my 23 dump trailer loads and may have ~16 cords stacked now. I was thinking today that these old bones are slowing me down. But it is my gym exercise so I'm gonna try to continue.
> 
> I do like your narrow/long trailer for the four wheeler. Maybe could use some short sides, but then you would probably just tend to overload it! LOL
> 
> Oh, speaking of wheelbarrows. View attachment 984976
> View attachment 984977
> View attachment 984978



Where is your shorts/uglies/rejects pile? Must be pretty big by now.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Where is your shorts/uglies/rejects pile? Must be pretty big by now.


Everybody always wants to see behind the curtains! LOL

I have a pile of uglies, but some go on the top of the stacks, and I've actually burned some this season that was good enough. I also have a lot of rounds cut that will either have to be noodled or put through a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Everybody always wants to see behind the curtains! LOL
> 
> I have a pile of uglies, but some go on the top of the stacks, and I've actually burned some this season that was good enough. I also have a lot of rounds cut that will either have to be noodled or put through a hydraulic splitter.
> View attachment 985031


If it makes heat......


----------



## djg james

husqvarna257 said:


> .....Any guess why the wood in this picture has that pattern? it was like that almost the whole 6' log.
> View attachment 984957


I'm guessing ambrosia maple.


----------



## GrizG

husqvarna257 said:


> Started on this years cutting/ splitting last week. I know I am not alone in taking vacation to do it. It was going well got allot done until that Saturday, that's when our house boiler killed itself. The water make up valve wad leaking a few drops so I left it for later and went out to split. Came in 1 hour later and the basement was full of electrical smoke and steam coming out the boiler. It's toast and our hot water was indirect from the boiler. So no hot water until we can get it replaced. National Grid has a program where you can get a $2700 rebate on energy efficient boilers so thats what we are getting. We have put in for a 7 year loan to pay for it. So heat is the wood stove and hot water is from the kitchen stove. This is after the OWB circulator went. I got a new energy saving pump but I'll save that for when I am done splitting.
> 
> Any guess why the wood in this picture has that pattern? it was like that almost the whole 6' log.
> View attachment 984957
> View attachment 984958


Tough to see the color in the small image on my phone.,, but if it’s a muddy brown/grey it’s mineral stain. I run into that a lot with the maple I cut… it’s growing in very wet clay conditions. Ambrosia has a definite pink / reddish pink appearance. I see that regularly in small projects made by guys in my woodworking club. No indication it’s spalt as the tell tale black lines aren’t present.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> And this is me trying to save money for vehicles.
> View attachment 984857
> View attachment 984858
> View attachment 984859
> View attachment 984860


a lot of wood pix! all look the same. i measured them. nope! each series another day of firewood making!


----------



## North by Northwest

H-Ranch said:


> And this is me trying to save money for vehicles.
> View attachment 984857
> View attachment 984858
> View attachment 984859
> View attachment 984860


Nothing by wrong with the wheel barrowed use when wood deck & storage rack or shed is close by . I have wheel barrowed plenty of hard wood over the yrs . When it muddy or I'am hurt in then the quad or backhoe route wins out . I have 4 large 18" girth maple to take down shortly , 2 24 & 26 " poplar also that are widow makers just waiting to happen . Never a dull moment ! lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Looks like I need to chain and lock my gate into my wood lot. It is just a wire cattle gate, I loaded and hauled a load to a customer yesterday with plans to load from about the same spot today. What to my wondering eyes appeared but a big missing divot from teh 1-cord rick I was planning to load from. Not a lot, only 7-8 armloads but once successful....?. He did pick a good spot, vehicle would have been hidden from the house and the highway, back in nook in the varous piles. If I hadn't seen that rick yesterday I probably would never had noticed. I must have happened while I was delivering the load yesterday. Good thing he wasn't there when my truck was parked over there,. It would have been unlocked, key in it and all my saws. That won't happen again.
> 
> Odd part was he took that WILLOW! wood while standing right next to about 10 cords of bone dry Black Locust. Maybe he figured picking up those heavy pieces would have been too much like work.


i hate it when  like that happens! hope u get to the bottom of it. sounds like a neighbor!  but i am only speculating...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A lock and a game camera!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Started on this years cutting/ splitting last week. I know I am not alone in taking vacation to do it. It was going well got allot done until that Saturday, that's when our house boiler killed itself. The water make up valve wad leaking a few drops so I left it for later and went out to split. Came in 1 hour later and the basement was full of electrical smoke and steam coming out the boiler. It's toast and our hot water was indirect from the boiler. So no hot water until we can get it replaced. National Grid has a program where you can get a $2700 rebate on energy efficient boilers so thats what we are getting. We have put in for a 7 year loan to pay for it. So heat is the wood stove and hot water is from the kitchen stove. This is after the OWB circulator went. I got a new energy saving pump but I'll save that for when I am done splitting.
> 
> Any guess why the wood in this picture has that pattern? it was like that almost the whole 6' log.
> View attachment 984957
> View attachment 984958


cool pix! star interesting... but i am wondering who is that character just to the lower R of it... sorta reminds me of....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> @H-Ranch I’m done with wheelbarrows. This is from the pile other side of my property there’s three more trailer loads like this
> *Just to much wood to move *View attachment 984974
> 
> Super dry oak
> View attachment 984975


"hear, hear!" some days that is just how i feel, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *Where is your shorts/uglies/rejects pile?* Must be pretty big by now.


when i was younger and [X] i used to have a list of....


----------



## Lee192233

Did a pork butt on the Traeger yesterday. Twenty hours using cherry pellets. Having it today for my youngest son's 3rd birthday party.


----------



## svk

Well guys, starting tomorrow my heating system is going to be drastically changed.

For those who don’t recall, my house has boiler heat. I have a ca-1982 propane boiler, 2002 era dual fuel electric and a 1982 wood boiler.

The wood boiler is great although very inefficient…With one problem: The fellow who designed the heating system used a stainless steel pipe within the clay chimney. This guarantees that even if there was a chimney fire, it would simply burn out itself within the stainless pipe. The downside is that the stainless pipe is too small of a diameter to adequately vent the boiler in all conditions. Therefore when the boiler is heavily fired or on days where it’s warm out and there isn’t much draft, we get a lot of smoke blow back into the furnace room. Even with a small hood fan that takes away the excess while feeding the fire, it definitely makes the entire house smell like smoke inside. For this reason we’ve only heated with wood for two seasons in the last 40 years. So the fail safe that prevents chimney fires also prevents proper operation of the boiler.

Starting tomorrow, a heating contractor is going to remove my water heaters and my gas boiler and hook up a new very efficient gas boiler with instant hot water beside the electric boiler. He said the contaminants coming off the steel woodstove would surely plug up the new boiler and recommended bypassing it. He said if we wanted we could put in a heat exchanger so we could still run the boiler however with those draft issues and the fact that the new boiler is going to be super efficient, I’ve decided that we are going to bypass the boiler completely and as time allows I will remove it.

I’m going to look for a efficient freestanding woodstove that I can put in place of the boiler to use as back up heat for the house in case of power outages or Armageddon. Between that and the two fireplaces we should have plenty of heat for even the coldest days. The other freed up space in the furnace room should allow me to either put in a standing freezer or a good sized gun safe.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> If it makes heat......


 that's what i say! "no wood, no fire!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well guys, starting tomorrow my heating system is going to be drastically changed.
> Starting tomorrow, a heating contractor is going to remove my water heaters and my gas boiler and hook up a new very efficient gas boiler with instant hot water beside the electric boiler. He said the contaminants coming off the steel woodstove would surely plug up the new boiler and recommended bypassing it. He said if we wanted we could put in a heat exchanger so we could still run the boiler however with those draft issues and the fact that the new boiler is going to be super efficient, I’ve decided that we are going to bypass the boiler completely and as time allows I will remove it.
> 
> I’m going to look for a efficient freestanding woodstove that I can put in place of the boiler to use as back up heat for the house in case of power outages or Armageddon. Between that and the two fireplaces we should have plenty of heat for even the coldest days. The other free up space in the furnace room should allow me to either put in a standing freezer or a good sized gun safe.


i bet that will work extra nice on thos cold wintery mornings, especially! ~


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a lot of wood pix! all look the same. i measured them. nope! each series another day of firewood making!


Oh yeah, there are no repeats. @Cowboy254 would be on me quicker than a drop bear if I tried to sneak anything past him!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, there are no repeats. @Cowboy254 would be on me quicker than a drop bear if I tried to sneak anything past him!




if ever there was a good example of... 'do so much with so little'... am thinking you would be a strong contender!!!

enjoy seeing all ur pix, even if little changes!!!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Did a pork butt on the Traeger yesterday. Twenty hours using cherry pellets. Having it today for my youngest son's 3rd birthday party.
> View attachment 985160


Looks great, hope he likes it .
My boy says smoked food taste like bonfire, I see no problem with that .
Tell him happy birthday from Michigan .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> w b looking good there H-R! ... firewood, too. i modded up my w b yesterday. you mite like the change. if i get time, will try to post a pix or two... Best Pick Pix! _film at 11_


for H-R
my wb tire went flat. had scrounged a solid, it was holding. lol. the flat had a tube. but alas, like in life... we all give out eventually!  . and i din't want to pay over $30 for what was $6.50 over at HF! so i modded up a bit with some scrounged bike wheels i found on curb few yrs back. and a SS rod, soon to be an axle i saved (scrounged) out of old spa filter. and got to work. prob was drilling hole thru round rod, no fixture. finding all the parts needed to make work. spend no $ and not go to anyplace... lol.  and... the axle rod was 1/2" and stamped holder for orig was 5/8ths. and i wanted a precision fit! so i fit, slipped, and such. progress was slow, but steady. i managed to come up with the fit +/- .000 lol by making some bearing halfs. like rod bearings in engine. that went well.  all in all, project turned out well... no flats in future. all scrounged parts for my scrougned $15 wb at a garage sale few streets over one summer... imo: 

back in service again!


----------



## H-Ranch

I did some scrounging this morning and will have a big reveal between 2:00-10:00 pm EST. Now don't any of you scrounging thread regulars start hounding me for hints because I'm not going to tell. Until then, here are a few loads I've been working on.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> Well guys, starting tomorrow my heating system is going to be drastically changed.
> 
> For those who don’t recall, my house has boiler heat. I have a ca-1982 propane boiler, 2002 era dual fuel electric and a 1982 wood boiler.
> 
> The wood boiler is great although very inefficient…With one problem: The fellow who designed the heating system used a stainless steel pipe within the clay chimney. This guarantees that even if there was a chimney fire, it would simply burn out itself within the stainless pipe. The downside is that the stainless pipe is too small of a diameter to adequately vent the boiler in all conditions. Therefore when the boiler is heavily fired or on days where it’s warm out and there isn’t much draft, we get a lot of smoke blow back into the furnace room. Even with a small hood fan that takes away the excess while feeding the fire, it definitely makes the entire house smell like smoke inside. For this reason we’ve only heated with wood for two seasons in the last 40 years. So the fail safe that prevents chimney fires also prevents proper operation of the boiler.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, a heating contractor is going to remove my water heaters and my gas boiler and hook up a new very efficient gas boiler with instant hot water beside the electric boiler. He said the contaminants coming off the steel woodstove would surely plug up the new boiler and recommended bypassing it. He said if we wanted we could put in a heat exchanger so we could still run the boiler however with those draft issues and the fact that the new boiler is going to be super efficient, I’ve decided that we are going to bypass the boiler completely and as time allows I will remove it.
> 
> I’m going to look for a efficient freestanding woodstove that I can put in place of the boiler to use as back up heat for the house in case of power outages or Armageddon. Between that and the two fireplaces we should have plenty of heat for even the coldest days. The other free up space in the furnace room should allow me to either put in a standing freezer or a good sized gun safe.



For your 'Armageddon' stove consider something like a Jotul F118. It has high heat output (60,000 btu) and you can cook on it. I think it takes 24" logs.









Jøtul F 118 CB | Wood Energy Warehouse


"Timeless Design" One of Jøtul’s most popular and most imitated woodstove is back! Winner of the 2005 Vesta Design & Technology award, the Jøtul F 118 CB Black Bear combines the simple elegance and utility of the original Jøtul 118, with modern solid fuel combustion technology. Incorporating...




woodenergywarehouse.com


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Nothing by wrong with the wheel barrowed use when wood deck & storage rack or shed is close by . *I have wheel barrowed plenty of hard wood over the yrs . When it muddy* or I'am hurt in then the quad or backhoe route wins out . I have 4 large 18" girth maple to take down shortly , 2 24 & 26 " poplar also that are widow makers just waiting to happen . Never a dull moment ! lol.


thinking i may skip the muddy route with my -o- flats wb upgrades.... lol


----------



## rarefish383

abbott295 said:


> Maybe it’s been too long since I’ve seen an MF 65, but I think they looked somewhat different over here.


I just did a search for Massey 65 and our version has a little different grille. I think the ROP just puts it out of proportion. I have a MF 135, it's down with a clutch problem, but when it was up and running, I liked it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sometimes, over at the SA Ranch... every once in awhile... one of the residents gets in over their head...


----------



## svk

SimonHS said:


> For your 'Armageddon' stove consider something like a Jotul F118. It has high heat output (60,000 btu) and you can cook on it. I think it takes 24" logs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jøtul F 118 CB | Wood Energy Warehouse
> 
> 
> "Timeless Design" One of Jøtul’s most popular and most imitated woodstove is back! Winner of the 2005 Vesta Design & Technology award, the Jøtul F 118 CB Black Bear combines the simple elegance and utility of the original Jøtul 118, with modern solid fuel combustion technology. Incorporating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodenergywarehouse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 985228


Nice, I’d definitely want one that allows cooking cause as some here know, I collect cast iron cookware.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> I did some scrounging this morning and will have a big reveal between 2:00-10:00 pm EST. Now don't any of you scrounging thread regulars start hounding me for hints because I'm not going to tell. Until then, here are a few loads I've been working on.
> View attachment 985224
> View attachment 985223
> View attachment 985222


Whatever could it be?!!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Well guys, starting tomorrow my heating system is going to be drastically changed.


I remember an idea from the 70’s, to put a car engine (vented exhaust, of course) in everyone’s basement. The internal combustion engine is nortoriously inefficient, but the ‘waste heat’ would warm the house. The engine would turn a generator to make electricity for everything else. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i hate it when  like that happens! hope u get to the bottom of it. sounds like a neighbor!  but i am only speculating...



After thinking about it overnight, it may have been one of my customers who stops by for just enough campfire wood for one day. I'll look around over there and see if maybe he left a bill tucked in a crack.

I mentioned putting a chain and lock on the gate at coffee club this morning. Cutting buddy is supply a 3' chian and Master padlock.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Looks great, hope he likes it .
> My boy says smoked food taste like bonfire, I see no problem with that .
> Tell him happy birthday from Michigan .


Thanks! I told him Chipper says happy birthday and he looked at me and said, "Thanks Chipper!". 

The pulled pork was a hit. We only have a small Tupperware container left. 

I think I may go burn a brush pile. The wind laid down and it's been sprinkling on and off today. Perfect conditions for a fire.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi Scrounges, I did some scrounging!
> 
> Went out to my sister’s place and got a load. Had to use to BIL’s tractor to get into a location with plenty of dead dry Eucalyptus.
> 
> View attachment 984427
> 
> 
> View attachment 984428
> 
> 
> On the way home we took a scenic route as my wife wanted to take pics of this sunflower field, 500km towing ½ Cord of wood
> 
> View attachment 984429
> 
> View attachment 984430
> 
> This is the wood stacked ready to burn for winter, as you can see this species of Eucalyptus is an easy to split variety.
> View attachment 984431
> 
> Also scrounged up this timber from our bathroom renovation. Our house was built in 1974 and is made from old growth Douglas Fir and Cedar from the West coast of America. Excellent for getting the fire going.



Hey Jeff, what is the wood? You can't just say 'Eucalyptus', scroungers need to know!


----------



## H-Ranch

OK, I know you guys can't stand the suspense any longer, so here it is. 


Sire and stallion together. 
Old faithful still works fine for firewood but it's getting a little rough for mixing mortar and other such duties so I've been watching Craigslist for a reasonably priced model to add to the fleet. And now I can move firewood twice as fast! 
Plus a couple of bonus loads.


----------



## cantoo

I finally took the time to use up a few of the conveyors from the trailer load that I bought a few years ago. I'm planning to use it for a rounds deck for my 36" stroke splitter. I cut my OWB wood 32" long and usually 14 to 24" ash so it's a little heavy to lift onto the splitter. I still have the sides to put on it but it's close enough to try out. 7' wide x 10' long and about 42" tall. I will put a log under one end to get the slope I need to roll rounds down it. I also want to use it for slabs off my sawmill. Slabs will roll down onto a steel crate that I will then use my 36" saw to cut them into 48" long pieces for my OWB. I still have a bunch left for some other projects I want to do. This was made all from scrap steel from some crooked house stands. I heard there might be a shortage of mix oil and bar oil so I stocked up at the last couple of auction sales. 3 cases of mix, a couple boxes of Stihl small mix and 6 cans of bar oil. I then found 4 cases of bar oil that I may have set aside and forgot I had.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> enjoy seeing all ur pix, even if little changes!!!


This one is for you @Backyard Lumberjack - tried to change it up a little for you!


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> Tough to see the color in the small image on my phone.,, but if it’s a muddy brown/grey it’s mineral stain. I run into that a lot with the maple I cut… it’s growing in very wet clay conditions. Ambrosia has a definite pink / reddish pink appearance. I see that regularly in small projects made by guys in my woodworking club. No indication it’s spalt as the tell tale black lines aren’t present.


P.S. I took a look at the image on my computer and there does appear to be some black lines that would indicate spalting. 

That said, it is a good idea to wear a respirator when cutting or sanding spalted wood to prevent inhaling the fungus spores. This as some people have allergic reactions to the inactive fungus spores... reactions to the point of hospitalization. it's not a bad idea to wear at least a dust mask when sanding wood anyway!


----------



## husqvarna257

svk said:


> Well guys, starting tomorrow my heating system is going to be drastically changed.
> 
> For those who don’t recall, my house has boiler heat. I have a ca-1982 propane boiler, 2002 era dual fuel electric and a 1982 wood boiler.
> 
> The wood boiler is great although very inefficient…With one problem: The fellow who designed the heating system used a stainless steel pipe within the clay chimney. This guarantees that even if there was a chimney fire, it would simply burn out itself within the stainless pipe. The downside is that the stainless pipe is too small of a diameter to adequately vent the boiler in all conditions. Therefore when the boiler is heavily fired or on days where it’s warm out and there isn’t much draft, we get a lot of smoke blow back into the furnace room. Even with a small hood fan that takes away the excess while feeding the fire, it definitely makes the entire house smell like smoke inside. For this reason we’ve only heated with wood for two seasons in the last 40 years. So the fail safe that prevents chimney fires also prevents proper operation of the boiler.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, a heating contractor is going to remove my water heaters and my gas boiler and hook up a new very efficient gas boiler with instant hot water beside the electric boiler. He said the contaminants coming off the steel woodstove would surely plug up the new boiler and recommended bypassing it. He said if we wanted we could put in a heat exchanger so we could still run the boiler however with those draft issues and the fact that the new boiler is going to be super efficient, I’ve decided that we are going to bypass the boiler completely and as time allows I will remove it.
> 
> I’m going to look for a efficient freestanding woodstove that I can put in place of the boiler to use as back up heat for the house in case of power outages or Armageddon. Between that and the two fireplaces we should have plenty of heat for even the coldest days. The other freed up space in the furnace room should allow me to either put in a standing freezer or a good sized gun safe.


I know your pain we are replacing an old boiler with a new energy efficient one. The first company that came over the guy was sweating when I asked him how to tie in the OWB, the next contractor had no problem with it and he is $5000 cheaper and we get the rebate of $2700. The other company had the rebate automatically in the quote and the were giving us $1700 they were keeping the rest of the rebate.
Today when I was splitting my wife stacked it. Something stung her hard at the elbow, never saw it but if that was me I'd be getting a shot. Had to be a wasp in the pile starting up a nest.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> P.S. I took a look at the image on my computer and there does appear to be some black lines that would indicate spalting.
> 
> That said, it is a good idea to wear a respirator when cutting or sanding spalted wood to prevent inhaling the fungus spores. This as some people have allergic reactions to the inactive fungus spores... reactions to the point of hospitalization. it's not a bad idea to wear at least a dust mask when sanding wood anyway!


Gotta watch that stuff, in cali it gets a prop 65 sticker .


https://www.p65warnings.ca.gov/fact-sheets/wood-dust



Speaking of stuff in wood, I won(drawing) a chunk of fatwood at a GTG yesterday.
Tonight I split a 1" thick piece off and then split a 1"x1" chunks of that down to small pieces for starting fires.
Most resinous wood I've ever seen.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> OK, I know you guys can't stand the suspense any longer, so here it is.
> View attachment 985311
> 
> Sire and stallion together.
> Old faithful still works fine for firewood but it's getting a little rough for mixing mortar and other such duties so I've been watching Craigslist for a reasonably priced model to add to the fleet. And now I can move firewood twice as fast!
> Plus a couple of bonus loads. View attachment 985309
> 
> View attachment 985308


C'mon dad. You got a new wheelbarrow, and besides, think of all the wood we could haul with it .


----------



## svk

So here is the heating system as it sits right now… Dual fuel electric on the left, gas boiler middle left, two gas water heaters middle right, and wood boiler right. The gas boiler and gas water heaters will be removed tomorrow. The wood boiler will be bypassed. By measuring it looks like if I cut the vent shroud and air intake off of the wood boiler, it should roll through the door if we remove the door trim. Otherwise I need to get someone in with a cutting torch to cut it into pieces. And obviously it’s a little harder to remove than it was to set because they put the boiler in before they built the walls lol. 

I’m most excited by all the space I’m going to gain by getting rid of all of this.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> So here is the heating system as it sits right now… Dual fuel electric on the left, gas boiler middle left, two gas water heaters middle right, and wood boiler right. The gas boiler and gas water heaters will be removed tomorrow. The wood boiler will be bypassed. By measuring it looks like if I cut the vent shroud and air intake off of the wood boiler, it should roll through the door if we remove the door trim. Otherwise I need to get someone in with a cutting torch to cut it into pieces. And obviously it’s a little harder to remove than it was to set because they put the boiler in before they built the walls lol.
> 
> I’m most excited by all the space I’m going to gain by getting rid of all of this.
> 
> View attachment 985364


I think it is safe to say that your utility room looks busy.


----------



## svk

WoodAbuser said:


> I think it is safe to say that your utility room looks busy.


Busy but very functional. Going to miss the wood option although it never worked to full potential.


----------



## rarefish383

H-Ranch said:


> OK, I know you guys can't stand the suspense any longer, so here it is.
> View attachment 985311
> 
> Sire and stallion together.
> Old faithful still works fine for firewood but it's getting a little rough for mixing mortar and other such duties so I've been watching Craigslist for a reasonably priced model to add to the fleet. And now I can move firewood twice as fast!
> Plus a couple of bonus loads. View attachment 985309
> 
> View attachment 985308


Did you put a hitch pin between them so you can push two at a time, like a pair of hay wagons?


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> C'mon dad. You got a new wheelbarrow, and besides, think of all the wood we could haul with it .


Oh, that has crossed my mind... no, wait, what am I saying?!? No! And no heated seats.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> This one is for you @Backyard Lumberjack - tried to change it up a little for you!View attachment 985342


----------



## MustangMike

Went over to my brother's house yesterday for a short while. His 6'4" grandson was over there climbing and removing some limbs. He does this stuff for a living.

My brother could not get his Asian 660 started, and complained it was leaking fuel, so I fired up my MOFO hybrid (28" B+C) and handed it to the kid to drop a dead Black Birch tree. I could tell by the look on his face that he was impressed with it (they use all stock saws on the job, and often not even pro saws).

The 660 came home with me. I replaced the decomp (it was missing the cap), cleaned the air filter, tightened the fuel cap and got it running.

The kid also showed me 3 saws he purchased for $400. from a tree company that just "replaces" their saws on a regular basis. One was a top handle Ecco that runs, one was a non pro Husky with an imploded star sprocket, and he also got a MS 261 Ver II that just needed a B+C (which he put on it). Compression was good, and it started right up and cut well. I told him that saw alone was worth the $400!

He is getting another batch soon for the same price that is supposed to include a 440 and a 460. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> So here is the heating system as it sits right now… Dual fuel electric on the left, gas boiler middle left, two gas water heaters middle right, and wood boiler right. The gas boiler and gas water heaters will be removed tomorrow. The wood boiler will be bypassed. By measuring it looks like if I cut the vent shroud and air intake off of the wood boiler, it should roll through the door if we remove the door trim. Otherwise I need to get someone in with a cutting torch to cut it into pieces. And obviously it’s a little harder to remove than it was to set because they put the boiler in before they built the walls lol.
> 
> I’m most excited by all the space I’m going to gain by getting rid of all of this.
> 
> View attachment 985364


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Gotta watch that stuff, in cali it gets a prop 65 sticker .
> 
> 
> https://www.p65warnings.ca.gov/fact-sheets/wood-dust
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of stuff in wood, I won(drawing) a chunk of fatwood at a GTG yesterday.
> Tonight I split a 1" thick piece off and then split a 1"x1" chunks of that down to small pieces for starting fires.
> Most resinous wood I've ever seen.
> View attachment 985362


fatwood, interesting









Fatwood - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> After thinking about it overnight, it may have been one of my customers who stops by for just enough campfire wood for one day. I'll look around over there and see if maybe he left a bill tucked in a crack.
> 
> I mentioned putting a chain and lock on the gate at coffee club this morning.  Cutting buddy is supply a 3' chian and Master padlock.


hi tk - that ought to at least slow them down. i have a cage big enuff for wood and some equipment. scrounged when i first acquired the place. i have a small chain n lock on the wire door. hurricane fence stuff. thinking... mite keep any _'passers by'_ out of things. or misplaced Lookie Lu's...

well, u get the idea


----------



## svk

Guy has been here for 2 hours. Already a lot more room in the furnace room!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> So here is the heating system as it sits right now… Dual fuel electric on the left, gas boiler middle left, two gas water heaters middle right, and wood boiler right. The gas boiler and gas water heaters will be removed tomorrow. The wood boiler will be bypassed. By measuring it looks like if I cut the vent shroud and air intake off of the wood boiler, it should roll through the door if we remove the door trim. Otherwise I need to get someone in with a cutting torch to cut it into pieces. And obviously it’s a little harder to remove than it was to set because they put the boiler in before they built the walls lol.
> 
> I’m most excited by all the space I’m going to gain by getting rid of all of this.
> 
> View attachment 985364


Never seen such a redundant system. Wood, gas, and gas, and then electric. Is this normal for you northern folks.


----------



## muddstopper

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> fatwood, interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatwood - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I used to love watching the guy hunting for fat wood in South Ga. He had a little terrier type dog that was trained to sniff out the stumps. The timber companies would clear cut a section for pulp. Then they chipped all the brush for mixing with coal for the power company. They then brought in the guy with the dog and he would find the stumps and mark them with flags. Then a trackhoe came in and dug up all the stumps and loaded them into large trailers. The stumps went to a dynamite factory somewhere around Brunswick or Jesup ga. Once the stumps where gone they disked the ground and replanted in pines. Wait about 20 years and rinse and repeat. Timber companies had a helicopter they used to broadcast fertilizer You could see them in a large field with a fertilizer truck pumping the fert into a huge broadcaster hopper and the helicopter taking off and flying over a new stand of trees and making a cloud of dust in the air.


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Never seen such a redundant system. Wood, gas, and gas, and then electric. Is this normal for you northern folks.


I seemed to think it was genius....I burned wood when I was home, electric when gas was high, and gas when gas was cheap.

The original system was wood and gas. The electric boiler was added several years back when gas had gone up in price and electric was still cheap. As it stood with the old boiler, it was about a breakeven at $1.50 per gallon propane to use gas or electric.

FWIW most people who burn wood have a backup system such as gas or electric...just so happened that I had two backups.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi tk - that ought to at least slow them down. i have a cage big enuff for wood and some equipment. scrounged when i first acquired the place. i have a small chain n lock on the wire door. hurricane fence stuff. thinking... mite keep any _'passers by'_ out of things. or misplaced Lookie Lu's...
> 
> well, u get the idea
> View attachment 985428



I checked, no money tucked away

Out at the willow bush clearance. 3.5 hours to clear all the thornwood brush and dead fall out of the way of the good willow tree I did the top on a week or so ago. All ready to start bucking. I'm looking a about 40' of log ranging from 20" top to around 30" at butt (from what I can see. All parallel with the ground about 2' clearance. Gonna be a cake walk to buck. 

Blasted camera apparently down loaded the pics but I can't find them in the picture file. I was expecting them to show on the main screen - nothing, no error messages. I'm not exactly 'puter literate,.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

How much wood is too much?? The other day I was driving along and literally a quarter mile from my house a guy had a huge oak cut down that he was cutting into rounds..I got home and looked at my wood pile which had already grown significantly over the last couple months and realized I had no more room..


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> I seemed to think it was genius....I burned wood when I was home, electric when gas was high, and gas when gas was cheap.
> 
> The original system was wood and gas. The electric boiler was added several years back when gas had gone up in price and electric was still cheap. As it stood with the old boiler, it was about a breakeven at $1.50 per gallon propane to use gas or electric.
> 
> FWIW most people who burn wood have a backup system such as gas or electric...just so happened that I had two backups.


I think you said you've several fireplaces and will put a stove in one. Do you use the others? You can still be primarily/almost solely wood heat with a stove or two.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> I seemed to think it was genius....I burned wood when I was home, electric when gas was high, and gas when gas was cheap.
> 
> The original system was wood and gas. The electric boiler was added several years back when gas had gone up in price and electric was still cheap. As it stood with the old boiler, it was about a breakeven at $1.50 per gallon propane to use gas or electric.
> 
> FWIW most people who burn wood have a backup system such as gas or electric...just so happened that I had two backups.


I guess it makes sense. We dont get down to those minus kayro numbers here. I had electric with a heat pump, but I heated mostly with wood. I installed a heat exchanger on my wood stove along with a hotwater heater as a storage tank. I had it plumbed to where the hot water from the stove was stored in the extra tank and fed hot water to my electric water heater. It made things easy. I had more than enough hot water and the wood stove heated the house. My electric water heater never came on because it was being fed with hot water from the storage tank. When I didnt have a fire, i still had electric hot water and in the summer, all I had to do was let the stove go out. I like redundancy. I now have a wood fire place with propane for backup as well as a Kero heater. I have a generator that I have had to use once already when the power was out for a couple days. The generator is 8000watts and not quite big enough to run the whole house, but by choosing what and when to run, I managed to keep the well pump running, plenty of hot water and run the heat pump, as well as lights. I even dried a load of clothes in the electric dryer, but I had to turn off the heat pump while the dryer was running. Even managed to cook breakfast on the electric stove. My house was the only one in my area that you could see at night. I also have a battery backup that will keep my freezer and lights going for about 4 days, longer if I hook the batteries chargers to the generator while I am running it. I can also connect cables to my truck and run it to charge the battery bank, so I don't know how long I can go before things go completely dark.


----------



## JustJeff

Simple propane boiler does it all. Hot water, floor heat in 2 zones in the basement, hot water to the air handler for forced air heat to upstairs. It does a good job. The downside is that propane price fluctuates. If we lived where natural gas was available I still wouldn't know how to sharpen a chain. It was those price fluctuations that caused me to sell my motorcycle one year to buy a tank of propane. My wife's idea was to get a wood stove. Best idea ever. My plan was just to augment with the wood. So I put the stove upstairs on the main level rather than try to move heat from the basement of a bungalow. Best decision. Forced air heat only comes on when we are out for more than a day. Floor heat is quite efficient for the basement. Wood took us from 3-4 tanks of propane a year to one every 8-10 months. Sure it's work but I keep that house way warmer than it ever would be with gas. Actually burning some gas now in the fireplace. I hardly use it but it's handy a couple weeks in the spring and fall when the wood will cook you out but you need a little heat.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My Sis and Bil don’t know what species of Eucalypt it is, all they know is some locals call it brittle gum as it will often split itself when you fell it.


----------



## MustangMike

I was doing some reloading recently for both my 30-06s and my 300 Win Mag. 

I found an old box of 300 Win Mag brass that I put aside years ago. One brass had "failed", case head separation on extraction. It was the 16th loading on that brass!

I generally neck size, and only FL size after 4 or 5 loadings. The failure was after a Full Length sizing.

When I full length size that round, the brass seems to get worked too much.

When I neck size only for my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06, my group sizes drop by over 1/2" (to about 1/2").

My 300 Win Mag (a Bicentennial Ruger M-77) used to shoot 5/8" groups at 100 yds, but it has a lot of rounds through it, and now I'm happy if I can keep it under 1.5".

Best accuracy is with the bullets seated longer than what will fit in the magazine. I'm working on finding a different profile bullet to use under the first bullet that will feed and still shoot well if follow up shots are needed. (The non tipped bullets are shorter)


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I was doing some reloading recently for both my 30-06s and my 300 Win Mag.
> 
> I found an old box of 300 Win Mag brass that I put aside years ago. One brass had "failed", case head separation on extraction. It was the 16th loading on that brass!
> 
> I generally neck size, and only FL size after 4 or 5 loadings. The failure was after a Full Length sizing.
> 
> When I full length size that round, the brass seems to get worked too much.
> 
> When I neck size only for my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06, my group sizes drop by over 1/2" (to about 1/2").
> 
> My 300 Win Mag (a Bicentennial Ruger M-77) used to shoot 5/8" groups at 100 yds, but it has a lot of rounds through it, and now I'm happy if I can keep it under 1.5".
> 
> Best accuracy is with the bullets seated longer than what will fit in the magazine. I'm working on finding a different profile bullet to use under the first bullet that will feed and still shoot well if follow up shots are needed. (The non tipped bullets are shorter)


I use neck size only Huntington dies with my Ruger No 1 rifles... plenty of cam action for loading and extraction. Huntington is/was the custom die arm of RCBS. I neck size only for a 77/22 in .22 Hornet too... a gun that shot 3-5" groups with factory ammo suddenly shot one hole groups with my very first reloads! I was pissed when I fired the first group because I could only see one hole in the target through the scope and thought it was shooting patterns instead of groups... that was until I walked down range and could see 3 shots overlapping! LOL

Over the years I've found ammo I loaded years ago suffered neck splits while in storage. With that I bought new unprimed brass for some of my guns... I haven't been able to find new .257 Roberts
brass (or ammo). It doesn't seem any has been made in a while so I annealed the case mouths.


----------



## MustangMike

My 06 and 300 Win Mag are fine with neck sizing, and I like the Lee Neck Sizing dies.

My 270 WSM gets neck splits if I neck size only, and seems to not grow much if I full length resize it, so I do every time.

Dies are hard to find for my 348, so I just put a washer under the Full Length size die to Neck Size the brass. Works well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Guy has been here for 2 hours. Already a lot more room in the furnace room!
> View attachment 985463


hi svk - i would never have imagined that plumbing set up in ur hot water room posted other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> I used to love watching the guy hunting for fat wood in South Ga. He had a little terrier type dog that was trained to sniff out the stumps. The timber companies would clear cut a section for pulp. Then they chipped all the brush for mixing with coal for the power company. They then brought in the guy with the dog and he would find the stumps and mark them with flags. Then a trackhoe came in and dug up all the stumps and loaded them into large trailers. The stumps went to a dynamite factory somewhere around Brunswick or Jesup ga. Once the stumps where gone they disked the ground and replanted in pines. Wait about 20 years and rinse and repeat. Timber companies had a helicopter they used to broadcast fertilizer You could see them in a large field with a fertilizer truck pumping the fert into a huge broadcaster hopper and the helicopter taking off and flying over a new stand of trees and making a cloud of dust in the air.


i have heard of fat_ _ and fat _ _s... of course fat ***s, too... to just mention a few. fatwood was interesting


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JAXJEREMY said:


> How much wood is too much?? The other day I was driving along and literally a quarter mile from my house a guy had a huge oak cut down that he was cutting into rounds..I got home and looked at my wood pile which had already grown significantly over the last couple months and realized I had no more room.


good question, sometimes if no more room, too much can be a mute point!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I use neck size only Huntington dies with my Ruger No 1 rifles... plenty of cam action for loading and extraction. Huntington is/was the custom die arm of RCBS. I neck size only for a 77/22 in .22 Hornet too... a gun that shot 3-5" groups with factory ammo suddenly shot one hole groups with my very first reloads! I was pissed when I fired the first group because I could only see one hole in the target through the scope and thought it was shooting patterns instead of groups... that was until I walked down range and could see 3 shots overlapping! LOL
> 
> Over the years I've found ammo I loaded years ago suffered neck splits while in storage. With that I bought new unprimed brass for some of my guns... I haven't been able to find new .257 Roberts
> brass (or ammo). It doesn't seem any has been made in a while so I annealed the case mouths.


ny Dad reloaded all his. he like magnum loads. so if at range.... bang, bang, bang... then he or i would fire! BOOM! then everyone would look about!


----------



## farmer steve

For the wheelbarrow aficionados. I saw this at the produce auction today.


----------



## svk

For better or worse all of my brass is sized full length. I have multiple guns in most of the calibers I load for, so I figured no sense having gun specific cartridges when I am only hunting and plinking.

If I was going for accuracy with one rifle I would neck size.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I was doing some reloading recently for both my 30-06s and my 300 Win Mag.
> 
> I found an old box of 300 Win Mag brass that I put aside years ago. One brass had "failed", case head separation on extraction. It was the 16th loading on that brass!
> 
> I generally neck size, and only FL size after 4 or 5 loadings. The failure was after a Full Length sizing.
> 
> When I full length size that round, the brass seems to get worked too much.
> 
> When I neck size only for my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06, my group sizes drop by over 1/2" (to about 1/2").
> 
> My 300 Win Mag (a Bicentennial Ruger M-77) used to shoot 5/8" groups at 100 yds, but it has a lot of rounds through it, and now I'm happy if I can keep it under 1.5".
> 
> Best accuracy is with the bullets seated longer than what will fit in the magazine. I'm working on finding a different profile bullet to use under the first bullet that will feed and still shoot well if follow up shots are needed. (The non tipped bullets are shorter)


That is a lot of rounds for any cartridge let alone a magnum.


----------



## old CB

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have heard of fat_ _ and fat _ _s... of course fat ***s, too... to just mention a few. fatwood was interesting


Fatwood is generally a thing from the southeast--Georgia and thereabout--from southern yellow pine.

But I harvest it here in Colorado from Ponderosa Pine stumps. Not every stump by any means. But frequently the stump remaining after I remove a Pondo has pine pitch oozing from it in copious quantity within a day or two. Kids go to sit on a bright, fresh stump and are practically glued to it.

Don't know how it works, but years down the line certain of those stumps are preserved, barkless, and quite heavy. I split them up small, and every piece glistens with pitch and smells like turpentine. You don't want to put a sizable chunk in the stove or you'd overfire it something terrible. I put a chunk about the size of my fist in the stove recently and the stove was cranking hot, making noises I didn't like, black smoke pouring from the chimney--and that's from wood that has seasoned many years.

I keep some around for firestarter--one match to a piece of it will serve in place of a fistful of kindling. I've given away several boxes and buckets of this stuff to friends. Pretty fancy stuff.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ny Dad reloaded all his. he like magnum loads. so if at range.... bang, bang, bang... then he or i would fire! BOOM! then everyone would look about!


I started reloading at age 16... At 15 I mowed lawns, cut brush, and did other odd jobs and saved my money. With it I bought a Remington 700 BDL in .30-06 for my first deer season and received an RCBS reloading outfit for Christmas. Many, many, many rounds, and 48+ years later, I still use it. By volume .38 Special is way out in the lead... I did 5-6,000 rounds of those a year for quite a number of years. They cost me 4¢ to 4½¢ per round with purchased cast bullets! A mix of .357 Mag., .44 Mag, and .45 ACP round out the handgun selection. Rifles... I load for a number of rifle rounds but not in numbers anywhere near the handgun ammo. The .30-06 and .257 Roberts have the greatest volume of rifle rounds but .22 Hornet, .270 Win, .30-30 and .45-70 have seen their share. My son has been loading .38 Special and .40 S&W on my equipment. I also reload shot shells in .410, 28 gauge, 20 gauge and 12 gauge.... 20 gauge is the volume winner, 28 second, .410 third and 12 gauge last. 

Reloading has been an enjoyable hobby. I cannot say I saved any money though as I probably shot 5-10+ times what I would have if I didn't reload!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ny Dad reloaded all his. he like magnum loads. so if at range.... bang, bang, bang... then he or i would fire! BOOM! then everyone would look about!


Regarding magnums and booms... My 3" S&W Model 629 .44 Magnum is brutal... There have been times when people left the outdoor range due to the concussion and muzzle blast. Many of my gun savoy associates refuse to shoot it. I commented after shooting a .454 Casual that my 3" 629 was far worse in terms or muzzle blast and recoil. With that I was invited to bring it to the armed guard training class I audited for a research project. One guy who did shoot it that time is a trainer of civilians, armed guards, police and military and an expert firearms witness in court. The look on his face was priceless when "The Dragon" went off in his hands. His eyes were wide and his mouth hung open. He looked at me and then mouthed the word "WOW!" He didn't want the armed guard students behind us to see his reaction! LOL All of the other students in that class shot 9 MM and .40 S&W semi-autos. I shot a S&W Model 13... a fixed sight, K-Frame, heavy barrel .357 Magnum. People noticed the difference. 

It terms of rifles, the most ear piecing thing I've experienced was a CAR M16 on full auto... The big bore magnums are loud for sure but they don't have that piercing thing going on and certainly don't have the same rate of fire. A burst from a BAR is quite impressive but again, not like that 10" CAR. In terms of cyclic speed, an H&K MP5K machine pistol is way faster but those 9MM rounds aren't in the same league... 

Lots of good fun memories!


----------



## dancan

Philbert said:


> I remember an idea from the 70’s, to put a car engine (vented exhaust, of course) in everyone’s basement. The internal combustion engine is nortoriously inefficient, but the ‘waste heat’ would warm the house. The engine would turn a generator to make electricity for everything else.
> 
> Philbert


A fella I know had an old 60kw genny that would run his woodworking shop , in the winter he would switch 2 valves run the coolant through 2 commercial ceiling mounted hot water heaters . 
He'd scrounge used oil from restaurants to run it .


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Regarding magnums and booms... My 3" S&W Model 629 .44 Magnum is brutal... There have been times when people left the outdoor range due to the concussion and muzzle blast. Many of my gun savoy associates refuse to shoot it. I commented after shooting a .454 Casual that my 3" 629 was far worse in terms or muzzle blast and recoil. With that I was invited to bring it to the armed guard training class I audited for a research project. One guy who did shoot it that time is a trainer of civilians, armed guards, police and military and an expert firearms witness in court. The look on his face was priceless when "The Dragon" went off in his hands. His eyes were wide and his mouth hung open. He looked at me and then mouthed the word "WOW!" He didn't want the armed guard students behind us to see his reaction! LOL All of the other students in that class shot 9 MM and .40 S&W semi-autos. I shot a S&W Model 13... a fixed sight, K-Frame, heavy barrel .357 Magnum. People noticed the difference.
> 
> It terms of rifles, the most ear piecing thing I've experienced was a CAR M16 on full auto... The big bore magnums are loud for sure but they don't have that piercing thing going on and certainly don't have the same rate of fire. A burst from a BAR is quite impressive but again, not like that 10" CAR. In terms of cyclic speed, an H&K MP5K machine pistol is way faster but those 9MM rounds aren't in the same league...
> 
> Lots of good fun memories!


Not sure why, shooting my taurus pt-22 hurts my ears more than my 10.5 556, kinda funny.
The 18" 556 with a brake is much louder than those two lol.
I was at a buddies the other night and he was showing me his magnum research 350 legend, looked like a fun one . An mp5 would be a toy I'd be more inclined to use on a normal basis, and probably what I'd choose over that 350 .
As far as reloading I haven't reloaded in so many yrs I'm not sure I'd be able to figure it out again.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> Fatwood is generally a thing from the southeast--Georgia and thereabout--from southern yellow pine.
> 
> But I harvest it here in Colorado from Ponderosa Pine stumps. Not every stump by any means. But frequently the stump remaining after I remove a Pondo has pine pitch oozing from it in copious quantity within a day or two. Kids go to sit on a bright, fresh stump and are practically glued to it.
> 
> Don't know how it works, but years down the line certain of those stumps are preserved, barkless, and quite heavy. I split them up small, and every piece glistens with pitch and smells like turpentine. You don't want to put a sizable chunk in the stove or you'd overfire it something terrible. I put a chunk about the size of my fist in the stove recently and the stove was cranking hot, making noises I didn't like, black smoke pouring from the chimney--and that's from wood that has seasoned many years.
> 
> I keep some around for firestarter--one match to a piece of it will serve in place of a fistful of kindling. I've given away several boxes and buckets of this stuff to friends. Pretty fancy stuff.


The stuff I got was brought up from Georgia to the GTG. He had some a few yrs ago but I forgot to get some, then when I was picked in the raffle this yr(I didn't even know I was entered in it), I made sure I grabbed a chunk.
Some of the red pine here will leak like that out of the stump or the branches . I always bring WD-40 with me on pine jobs. It's usually in the truck, but not a big deal if it isn't, but when I got to cut pine I check a few times to make sure. I hate that stuff on my saws, nothing worse here. I like pine pitch about as much as I like rust .


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Not sure why, shooting my taurus pt-22 hurts my ears more than my 10.5 556, kinda funny.
> The 18" 556 with a brake is much louder than those two lol.
> I was at a buddies the other night and he was showing me his magnum research 350 legend, looked like a fun one . An mp5 would be a toy I'd be more inclined to use on a normal basis, and probably what I'd choose over that 350 .
> As far as reloading I haven't reloaded in so many yrs I'm not sure I'd be able to figure it out again.


What are you putting in that PT-22?? LOL

The MP5 and MP5K that I shot were ridiculously easy to shoot and make tight groups with even on full mag dumps... Ed Suter came up to me and said "That's good gun control."  They were Sandy Froman's guns. (Ma Deuce, former President of the NRA). David Kopel and Don Kates were there shooting with us too. A suppressed Sterling was a goof... I don't recall the rounds we were shooting but the gun was silent even with no muffs. I suspect they were sub-sonic. You'd hear the main spring bouncing around inside the gun and that was it! UZI... interesting gun but if push came to shove I'd rather have an MP5.

I really like the Thompson for it's nostalgic look, feel, and sound. One evening the sun was coming in low over our left shoulders and you could watch the .45s fly through the air almost like tracers. A couple guys I shot with while working in Williamsburg, VA had them. Tree removal on that range started with a small muzzle loading cannon.  Sten... I had a bad habit of loosing a round inside the gun. LOL I didn't shoot it enough to figure out what I was doing to cause that problem... George had his CAR M16 there and Jon later got a belt fed Browning.

I was at Numrich Arms's retail store one time (long closed) and a dealer from PA was there. He had Class III stuff with him. Grease Gun, German MP40 and a BAR. I shot them all. The sub-guns weren't much different to shoot than any other sub-gun I'd shot. The BAR was a different story... full auto '30-06 off the bi-pod was very cool and got everyone's attention at Gun Parts.  After the Moonies bought the Auto Ordinance brand they apparently didn't have as much shooting going on there... They farmed some parts out to local machine shops and those jobs disappeared too.

If I think of it I'll look around for photos and scan them... no smart phones in those days!


----------



## cookies

Down here fatlighter aka lighter aka rich pine is well known. I offer it as splits when I run firewood for sale ads, I keep about a 1/2 a cord of it on hand. The stuff can be a royal pta to go collect since its often a stump, buried or half the trunk is fully rotten and slam full of creepy crawlies. I have considered selling it by the flat rate box on ebay just to reduce the amount I have.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> The stuff I got was brought up from Georgia to the GTG. He had some a few yrs ago but I forgot to get some, then when I was picked in the raffle this yr(I didn't even know I was entered in it), I made sure I grabbed a chunk.
> Some of the red pine here will leak like that out of the stump or the branches . I always bring WD-40 with me on pine jobs. It's usually in the truck, but not a big deal if it isn't, but when I got to cut pine I check a few times to make sure. I hate that stuff on my saws, nothing worse here. I like pine pitch about as much as I like rust .


Thanks. I had brake cleaner on the shopping list. I didn't know WD40 would work also. One of the small trees at the old house scrounge apparently has pitchy wood as when I finished it my MS362 bar was coated. I'll tryi a shot of WD40 in the morning.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks. I had brake cleaner on the shopping list. I didn't know WD40 would work also. One of the small trees at the old house scrounge apparently has pitchy wood as when I finished it my MS362 bar was coated. I'll tryi a shot of WD40 in the morning.


Sure thing.
I spray them down before I start cutting, everything except the handle/handlebar/starter handle, then I pay them down every time I refuel. Most times they are cleaner when I finish than when I started other than the handles. When I'm finished I spray them handles and all and then wipe the handles off when I get home, and sometimes I clean the rest of the saw, but they usually look pretty good for my work saws.


----------



## Jeffkrib

old CB said:


> Fatwood is generally a thing from the southeast--Georgia and thereabout--from southern yellow pine.
> 
> But I harvest it here in Colorado from Ponderosa Pine stumps. Not every stump by any means. But frequently the stump remaining after I remove a Pondo has pine pitch oozing from it in copious quantity within a day or two. Kids go to sit on a bright, fresh stump and are practically glued to it.
> 
> Don't know how it works, but years down the line certain of those stumps are preserved, barkless, and quite heavy. I split them up small, and every piece glistens with pitch and smells like turpentine. You don't want to put a sizable chunk in the stove or you'd overfire it something terrible. I put a chunk about the size of my fist in the stove recently and the stove was cranking hot, making noises I didn't like, black smoke pouring from the chimney--and that's from wood that has seasoned many years.
> 
> I keep some around for firestarter--one match to a piece of it will serve in place of a fistful of kindling. I've given away several boxes and buckets of this stuff to friends. Pretty fancy stuff.


I’ve experienced this pitch filled from splits of pine, you have to be careful as it goes off like a nuclear reactor.
Even when you throttle the air down to nothing it’s hard to slow down.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> For the wheelbarrow aficionados. I saw this at the produce auction today.
> View attachment 985733


Looks like a great mother's day gift


----------



## JustJeff

Pulled up alongside a fella drivers window to drivers window as folks will do on a country road. As we were chatting, a coyote trotted out of the ditch. I said " Hey Len, you gonna shoot that coyote?" Instead of his rifle, dude pulls out a revolver, a 357 I later learned, and extends his arm to shoot out the passenger window. Before I could mutter a warning, this poor dude fired. Inside his regular cab pickup. Coyote continued on his way. Len paused and looked at me, shook his head and put the truck in gear and drove off. He later said his ears rung for two days.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> fatwood, interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatwood - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Fatwood works great for starting my woodstove fires.


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> Pulled up alongside a fella drivers window to drivers window as folks will do on a country road. As we were chatting, a coyote trotted out of the ditch. I said " Hey Len, you gonna shoot that coyote?" Instead of his rifle, dude pulls out a revolver, a 357 I later learned, and extends his arm to shoot out the passenger window. Before I could mutter a warning, this poor dude fired. Inside his regular cab pickup. Coyote continued on his way. Len paused and looked at me, shook his head and put the truck in gear and drove off. He later said his ears rung for two days.


Not too bright to shoot a revolver in a pickup cab.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Not too bright to shoot a revolver in a pickup cab.


If it was to "relocate" a Coyote... 
I would however tried best I could to get the muzzle out the window a bit . 


JustJeff said:


> Pulled up alongside a fella drivers window to drivers window as folks will do on a country road. As we were chatting, a coyote trotted out of the ditch. I said " Hey Len, you gonna shoot that coyote?" Instead of his rifle, dude pulls out a revolver, a 357 I later learned, and extends his arm to shoot out the passenger window. Before I could mutter a warning, this poor dude fired. Inside his regular cab pickup. Coyote continued on his way. Len paused and looked at me, shook his head and put the truck in gear and drove off. He later said his ears rung for two days.


That had to be a little loud lol, probably a bit "she'll shocked" looking at you but not being able to hear a word you were saying. 
How's that saying go, experience is what we get when things don't go as planned, and we could add when things aren't planned 

I wear hearing protection running saws most all the time and same with the wood splitter, and sometimes running the tractor, my ears rarely ring any more than normal. Bark box on the 462 could make them ring, it's obnoxiously loud , I'll run my 556 ar with a 10.5" barrel without ear protection before I run the 462 without for comparison, but I don't normally do that as I want the kids/others to learn to always wear hearing protection(I do however teach people to shoot in closed quarters without protection a few times so they know what to expect) as my ears constantly ring(maybe those cigarette butts didn't work that well when I was a kid), very loud right now even and I did nothing with anything loud all day yesterday as it was raining. Today will be a different story, noodles with a 70cc saw(probably the 462 as it's ready to cut with a freshly sharpened chain) cut a few rounds of elm for a friend at church to seed with mushroom spores, couple hours work with the tractor grading/ hauling asphalt millings and dirt, shuffling logs to the back, and cutting up a few smaller trees around the house with the ms201 rear handle, I'll wear hearing protection most the time .

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I think you said you've several fireplaces and will put a stove in one. Do you use the others? You can still be primarily/almost solely wood heat with a stove or two.


Looks like I forgot to answer this the other day…I have one older wood fireplace plus a gas fireplace insert in the other old fireplace. Plus this third (new) woodstove will definitely keep the place warm.

We had a several hour power outage a few years back during one of the coldest nights of the year. With the one wood fireplace and the gas fireplace we were losing heat but it was still in the 50’s inside when the power came on. What pissed me off was I was like 2° from the hundred degree club that night and then the power went off and we started losing heat.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> If it was to "relocate" a Coyote...
> I would however tried best I could to get the muzzle out the window a bit .
> 
> That had to be a little loud lol, probably a bit "she'll shocked" looking at you but not being able to hear a word you were saying.
> How's that saying go, experience is what we get when things don't go as planned, and we could add when things aren't planned
> 
> I wear hearing protection running saws most all the time and same with the wood splitter, and sometimes running the tractor, my ears rarely ring any more than normal. Bark box on the 462 could make them ring, it's obnoxiously loud , I'll run my 556 ar with a 10.5" barrel without ear protection before I run the 462 without for comparison, but I don't normally do that as I want the kids/others to learn to always wear hearing protection(I do however teach people to shoot in closed quarters without protection a few times so they know what to expect) as my ears constantly ring(maybe those cigarette butts didn't work that well when I was a kid), very loud right now even and I did nothing with anything loud all day yesterday as it was raining. Today will be a different story, noodles with a 70cc saw(probably the 462 as it's ready to cut with a freshly sharpened chain) cut a few rounds of elm for a friend at church to seed with mushroom spores, couple hours work with the tractor grading/ hauling asphalt millings and dirt, shuffling logs to the back, and cutting up a few smaller trees around the house with the ms201 rear handle, I'll wear hearing protection most the time .
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.


I took to wearing ear and eye protection while shooting back in the '70s. The first couple hundred rounds I shot with my .30-06 I didn't have ear protection but after shooting about 25 rounds one day I made getting a pair a priority. I use both in my woodworking shop while running tools and use them with most outdoor power tools (e.g., chainsaws, trimmers, edger, bed redefiner, clippers, backpack blower). A notable exception is mowers (walk behind and zero turn) and snow blowers. It is a bad habit that I need to break. 

I shot my 3" .44 magnum once, one shot, without hearing protection to shoot a deer. Never again! Holy crap... that was painful. 

Regarding kids. I had my sons in my woodworking shop, working on the house and yard, and shooting from an early age. My friend Doug Stowe (fine woodworker, author, and educator) promotes "Wisdom of the Hands" and he had photos of them on his blog scribing sleepers for a new floor and hanging Hardi Plank siding when they were about 6 and 8 years old. I bought them hardhats, eye protection and hearing protection. They always saw me wearing the PPE and I never had to remind them to put it on. They aren't kids any more and they still wear it when they should.


----------



## MustangMike

With the 357 (etc) it is not just the muzzle blast, it is the blast from the cylinder gap.

I sold my real nice Ruger Stainless GP100 in 357 and kept my Glock 40 cal.

While I wear hearing protection at the range, I want to be able to fire my firearms out in the woods w/o imploding my head!

I will never own a rifle with a muzzle break!


----------



## SS396driver

Took my new to me 68 C10 out for its first real drive . Ran well brakes worked well, I went through them prior so they should. But I noticed a grinding noise . Checked under to see if i picked up a stick or something truck has 3/4 drop so not easy to do on the road nothing obvious. Jacked up the rear in my garage and put it in drive yup it's the rear . Took it apart the other day and axles bearings were fine so I took out the carrier and found this



Must have been a fault in the bearing no rust or wear anywhere .
So needless to say I’m replacing all the bearings . Ring and pinion look like new not bad for a 54 year old truck .


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Took my new to me 68 C10 out for its first real drive . Ran well brakes worked well, I went through them prior so they should. But I noticed a grinding noise . Checked under to see if i picked up a stick or something truck has 3/4 drop so not easy to do on the road nothing obvious. Jacked up the rear in my garage and put it in drive yup it's the rear . Took it apart the other day and axles bearings were fine so I took out the carrier and found thisView attachment 985911
> View attachment 985912
> View attachment 985913
> 
> Must have been a fault in the bearing no rust or wear anywhere .
> So needless to say I’m replacing all the bearings . Ring and pinion look like new not bad for a 54 year old truck . View attachment 985915


Saw dust mixed in with the gear lube will smooth that right out... Probably best to use a dull chain as the big chips from a sharp chain may build up too thick.


----------



## mountainguyed67

dancan said:


> 2 commercial ceiling mounted hot water heaters .



Why did he heat water that was already hot???


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> For better or worse all of my brass is sized full length. I have multiple guns in most of the calibers I load for, so I figured _no sense having gun specific cartridges when I am only hunting and plinking.
> 
> If I was going for accuracy_ with one rifle I would neck size.


hmm, well, i do remember... when it came to hunting and accuracy... my Dad always resized the neck...

i have a pix of him with a Cape Buffalo shot on one of his African hunting trips. the pursers/guides called him a name in an African dialect that meant: "one shot heart hunter!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> Fatwood is generally a thing from the southeast--Georgia and thereabout--from southern yellow pine.
> 
> But I harvest it here in Colorado from Ponderosa Pine stumps. Not every stump by any means. But frequently the stump remaining after I remove a Pondo has pine pitch oozing from it in copious quantity within a day or two. Kids go to sit on a bright, fresh stump and are practically glued to it.
> 
> Don't know how it works, but years down the line certain of those stumps are preserved, barkless, and quite heavy. I split them up small, and every piece glistens with pitch and smells like turpentine. You don't want to put a sizable chunk in the stove or you'd overfire it something terrible. I put a chunk about the size of my fist in the stove recently and the stove was cranking hot, making noises I didn't like, black smoke pouring from the chimney--and that's from wood that has seasoned many years.
> 
> I keep some around for firestarter--one match to a piece of it will serve in place of a fistful of kindling. I've given away several boxes and buckets of this stuff to friends. Pretty fancy stuff.


hi CB i dont use fatwood, but i sure do like cedar fence kindling...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Not too bright to shoot a revolver in a pickup cab.


that is what i cannot figure out regarding all the road rage shootings down here...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I wear hearing protection running saws most all the time and same with the wood splitter, and sometimes running the tractor, my ears rarely ring any more than normal.


i use PPE for ears even lawn mowing. definitely using my tractors. saws need no comment! to me it's sorta like the guy who welds with no eye protection... or uses sun glasses! 

sometimes i will run my equipment, not saws... and not close to buildings w/o PPE ear. so i can hear the engine and related assemblies operating under load. for best results, plugs and over ear set...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Took my new to me 68 C10 out for its first real drive . Ran well brakes worked well, I went through them prior so they should. But I noticed a grinding noise . Checked under to see if i picked up a stick or something truck has 3/4 drop so not easy to do on the road nothing obvious. Jacked up the rear in my garage and put it in drive yup it's the rear . Took it apart the other day and axles bearings were fine so I took out the carrier and found thisView attachment 985911
> View attachment 985912
> View attachment 985913
> 
> Must have been a fault in the bearing no rust or wear anywhere .
> So needless to say I’m replacing all the bearings . Ring and pinion look like new not bad for a 54 year old truck . View attachment 985915


something ate up the case hardening! nice wear pattern on the ring... spiders look nice, too!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hmm, well, i do remember... when it came to hunting and accuracy... my Dad always resized the neck...
> 
> i have a pix of him with a Cape Buffalo shot on one of his African hunting trips. the pursers/guides called him a name in an African dialect that meant: "one shot heart hunter!"
> 
> View attachment 985954


Whether to full length resize or neck size only has another variable that needs to be considered beyond accuracy... that being the gun's camming capabilities for chambering the round and extracting it. I primarily hunt with Ruger No 1 single shot rifles and they can seat a tight cartridge case without much trouble so neck sizing is fine. Most bolt actions will work fine too. On the other hand, some guns, semi-autos and lever guns in particular, may not feed and extract tight cases well and almost demand full length resizing. From a practical standpoint, hunting dangerous game isn't a place to have a chambering problem. On the other hand, whitetails generally aren't going to tear you apart or run over you and stomp you into the ground.  

Also, you don't need pin point accuracy if you are shooting big game at close ranges. When "my woods" were thick with underbrush and low branches I shot a lot of deer at close range with a circa 1965 Ruger .44 Carbine. That gun is miserable at 100 yards... lucky if it will hold 10-12" groups. After correcting and ruling out problems with the gun I came to the conclusion that the problem is the bullet diameter. Early on the barrel specifications for the .44 Magnum were different for rifles than they were for handguns with the rifle bore being larger. Turns out the SAAMI standard for pistols was a bore of .417 and groove of .429 and for rifles a bore of .424 and groove of .431. Today they use only the smaller standard for both. Seems .429 bullets rattling down the bore aren't much good at longer ranges but still make one shot kills at close range.

P.S. The first time I shot a Ruger .44 Carbine it was one owned by my friend's father. We cut down a tree with it.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> something ate up the case hardening! nice wear pattern on the ring... spiders look nice, too!


I've done quite a few rear ends and never saw a bearing that looked like that unless there was metal in the oil. How were the pinion bearings? You should check them since you are this far into it.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I've done quite a few rear ends and never saw a bearing that looked like that unless there was metal in the oil. How were the pinion bearings? You should check them since you are this far into it.


All the other bearings were perfect . This one just went . The oil didn’t have any metal or metallic look to it . Even put a magnet in the drained gear oil nothing .


----------



## cookies

SS396driver said:


> All the other bearings were perfect . This one just went . The oil didn’t have any metal or metallic look to it . Even put a magnet in the drained gear oil nothing .


That rear end had water in it at some point or failed axle bearings or both and someone went in and half repaired it and cleaned the axle housing. I would suspect the pinion bearing looks much the same as those carrier bearings and would check the preload before committing to a parts order.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> I took to wearing ear and eye protection while shooting back in the '70s. The first couple hundred rounds I shot with my .30-06 I didn't have ear protection but after shooting about 25 rounds one day I made getting a pair a priority. I use both in my woodworking shop while running tools and use them with most outdoor power tools (e.g., chainsaws, trimmers, edger, bed redefiner, clippers, backpack blower). A notable exception is mowers (walk behind and zero turn) and snow blowers. It is a bad habit that I need to break.
> 
> I shot my 3" .44 magnum once, one shot, without hearing protection to shoot a deer. Never again! Holy crap... that was painful.
> 
> Regarding kids. I had my sons in my woodworking shop, working on the house and yard, and shooting from an early age. My friend Doug Stowe (fine woodworker, author, and educator) promotes "Wisdom of the Hands" and he had photos of them on his blog scribing sleepers for a new floor and hanging Hardi Plank siding when they were about 6 and 8 years old. I bought them hardhats, eye protection and hearing protection. They always saw me wearing the PPE and I never had to remind them to put it on. They aren't kids any more and they still wear it when they should.


I wore it when I pulled skeet/trap at a club when I was 14-16 four days a week, but many times when I was shooting I was without. At the range shooting rifles/pistols, the fingers in the ears or cigaret butts were common. At a much earlier age I was around the ranges and skeet/trap fields(especially pulling for others when I wasn't shooting), but most of us kids wouldn't wear them, and neither would many of the adults. 
Much of what I do now is to teach my kids what to do, rather than because I need them. My ears are pretty bad, but when shooting anything for an extended time or that's extremely penetrating(certain pitches/pressures effect me much more than others).
Depending on the mower type I will wear them, zero-turns I usually do, especially when working. I used to mow a couple days a week and had my ears in the back ready to go when I went back to the trailer, same with the blower. At home I rarely wear them when running the backpack blower, and now I have the little kubota tractor and I sometimes wear them when operating it.
Having drove truck for 20yrs and about half of that hauling heavy/flat beds, we always had to have out steel toes, hard hat, ears and eyes weren't a big deal most places, but some they were sticklers. When you're walking thru a plant with many large presses or even smaller faster cycling ones, many air valves releasing, its a good idea to wear all the PPE they ask if you are there for any extended time at all. 
Between the shooting, pulling skeet/trap and time at the range, running a roofing company(air nailers), lawn maintenance, 20yrs driving truck, plenty of loud music/concerts/festivals, loud cars/bikes, racing cars/bikes, running a few chainsaws , it's no wonder at 52 the hearing has suffered a bit.

Hopefully you got the deer .


----------



## LondonNeil

The Scots pine I got in the first week of UK lockdown 2 years ago, and burnt this winter, had huge amounts of fat wood. Really shiny, glistening wood and large lumps of waxy resin in the cracks. The whole tree burnt like depleted uranium, v I'd swap my oak for Scots pine if it's all like that.... Although my stove probably wouldn't last so long.


----------



## MustangMike

I have loaded a lot of lever guns with only neck sizing (mostly).

It depends on the strength of your action, the thickness of your brass (30-30 is way thinner than 348 Winchester) and how hot you load.

In most cases, neck sizing will prolong the life of your brass, unless your dies really math your chamber well (very rare).

Many full-length dies will work the brass way too much resulting in frequent trimming.


----------



## turnkey4099

Fun day at the willow bush clearance. A bit of brushing then bucking that log with the MS441/24". I had to stop every three rounds to roll the prior rounds where I wouild be standing behind them to cut the next three. 20"+ rounds dropping 2=-3' feet are hard to avoid without some sort of protection. 25 16" rounds before I got near the log holding that tree off the ground. Still about 4' to that log plus about 8' more on the other side to the shattered butt. Never in all my life have I had a log like that to work up. 

Noodled and loaded 10 of those rounds for 1/4 load and headed for the barn well tired out. Next three days "windy and showers" so shopping tomorrow then 2 days sitting home.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Hopefully you got the deer .


 I did... the bullet entered the front of the chest and was lodged in the back end of the hindquarter just under the skin... As I recall it was something around 4 feet of penetration!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I have loaded a lot of lever guns wit only neck sizing (mostly).
> 
> It depends on the strength of your action, the thickness of your brass (30-30 is way thinner than 348 Winchester) and how hot you load.
> 
> In most cases, neck sizing will prolong the life of your brass, unless your dies really math your chamber well (very rare).
> 
> Many full-length dies will work the brass way too much resulting in frequent trimming.


"It depends" pretty much sums it up! I had a .30-30 Win years ago that was a disaster with neck sized only brass... With some of my full length dies I back them out a bit so they don't move the shoulder.


----------



## 501Maico

I scrounged the cases from the ground while scrounging firewood and dug the lead out of firewood trees.




Almost finished with 400 rounds of 45 ACP for my son. Just have to seat the bullets and a very light crimp in the turret press. I have tons of brass ready to load and I like to set the primers and measure powder with an electronic dispenser that has a counter while watching my daily shows in the living room. It doesn't really save much time other than setups on the turret press but it sure is more comfortable and less boring.


----------



## SS396driver

cookies said:


> That rear end had water in it at some point or failed axle bearings or both and someone went in and half repaired it and cleaned the axle housing. I would suspect the pinion bearing looks much the same as those carrier bearings and would check the preload before committing to a parts order.


Not that I can see . All the bearings other than this one were perfect not a mark on them . This one bearing went for unknown reasons . The axle bearings were original gm as were all the others and the axles have zero wear where the bearing rides I’ve had to use the repair bearings in the past that move the bearing outward to a new area of the axle . I changed out all of them anyway including the pinion .

New crush collar with preload set . Backlash is also correct @ .010k
Not my first rear end rebuild. 

I froze the carrier in the chest freezer and heated the bearings in oil to 250 . They slide together with lite tap of the bearing set tool .


----------



## dancan

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why did he heat water that was already hot???











JETSTREAM - Hot water air heater by Sabiana | ArchiExpo


The Atlas unit heaters can be supplied with the innovative Jetstream induction flow optimiser, in the manual version or the motorised version for wall-hung or ceiling installation. The lower outlet temperature of the air from the appliances means less stratification of the hot air in the buildin...




www.archiexpo.com


----------



## Captain Bruce

GrizG said:


> What are you putting in that PT-22?? LOL
> 
> The MP5 and MP5K that I shot were ridiculously easy to shoot and make tight groups with even on full mag dumps... Ed Suter came up to me and said "That's good gun control."  They were Sandy Froman's guns. (Ma Deuce, former President of the NRA). David Kopel and Don Kates were there shooting with us too. A suppressed Sterling was a goof... I don't recall the rounds we were shooting but the gun was silent even with no muffs. I suspect they were sub-sonic. You'd hear the main spring bouncing around inside the gun and that was it! UZI... interesting gun but if push came to shove I'd rather have an MP5.
> 
> I really like the Thompson for it's nostalgic look, feel, and sound. One evening the sun was coming in low over our left shoulders and you could watch the .45s fly through the air almost like tracers. A couple guys I shot with while working in Williamsburg, VA had them. Tree removal on that range started with a small muzzle loading cannon.  Sten... I had a bad habit of loosing a round inside the gun. LOL I didn't shoot it enough to figure out what I was doing to cause that problem... George had his CAR M16 there and Jon later got a belt fed Browning.
> 
> I was at Numrich Arms's retail store one time (long closed) and a dealer from PA was there. He had Class III stuff with him. Grease Gun, German MP40 and a BAR. I shot them all. The sub-guns weren't much different to shoot than any other sub-gun I'd shot. The BAR was a different story... full auto '30-06 off the bi-pod was very cool and got everyone's attention at Gun Parts.  After the Moonies bought the Auto Ordinance brand they apparently didn't have as much shooting going on there... They farmed some parts out to local machine shops and those jobs disappeared too.
> 
> If I think of it I'll look around for photos and scan them... no smart phones in those days!


----------



## copen

JustJeff said:


> Pulled up alongside a fella drivers window to drivers window as folks will do on a country road. As we were chatting, a coyote trotted out of the ditch. I said " Hey Len, you gonna shoot that coyote?" Instead of his rifle, dude pulls out a revolver, a 357 I later learned, and extends his arm to shoot out the passenger window. Before I could mutter a warning, this poor dude fired. Inside his regular cab pickup. Coyote continued on his way. Len paused and looked at me, shook his head and put the truck in gear and drove off. He later said his ears rung for two days.


Like Ron White says, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## MustangMike

Sometimes adjusting a FL die works, sometimes not.

With the 300 Win Mag it just wants to make the whole case too thin, and the neck is short to begin with, so it just does not work.

Plus, if you let the shoulder move forward, what is the point?

For my "Hunting Loads" I usually keep a box of once fired neck sized brass. That will usually chamber and shoot the best.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Sometimes adjusting a FL die works, sometimes not.
> 
> With the 300 Win Mag it just wants to make the whole case too thin, and the neck is short to begin with, so it just does not work.
> 
> Plus, if you let the shoulder move forward, what is the point?
> 
> For my "Hunting Loads" I usually keep a box of once fired neck sized brass. That will usually chamber and shoot the best.


Yup... it depends! Figuring out what works best can be challenging and fun. Sometimes nothing helps. A friend of mine, John Marshall, worked for Dillion Precision prior to his retirement and continues to write the Classic Firearms column for the Blue Press. A compilation of his articles was published as "101 Classic Firearms." We've had some interesting discussions about these kinds of things... and tweaking 1911s. I spent a fair amount of time coming up with good loads and processes for "my guns" that may be, and even were, failures in someone else's gun. 

When I was a HS kid I backpacked into the mountains and camped with a friend. This so we would be there opening morning figuring that guys coming in from the road would push deer to us. There were some other guys up there from "the city" with Remington semi-auto .30-06s who were scary... shot at anything they saw regardless of the range. By lunch time opening day one of them had shot up 20 rounds with nothing to show for it! He begged me to sell him some ammo. I explained that I had reloads that were tailored for my 700 BDL and wasn't sure they would function through his gun... He was relentless so I sold him some for $1 a round. Factory ammo cost about 24¢ at the time and my reloads cost me less than a dime.  I never did find out how he made out as we got a deer and focused on getting it down off the snow covered mountain before dark. I'd not be surprised to learn they wouldn't chamber as I partially resized that brass.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Not that I can see . All the bearings other than this one were perfect not a mark on them . This one bearing went for unknown reasons . The axle bearings were original gm as were all the others and the axles have zero wear where the bearing rides I’ve had to use the repair bearings in the past that move the bearing outward to a new area of the axle . I changed out all of them anyway including the pinion .New crush collar with preload set . Backlash is also correct @ .010k
> *Not my first rear end rebuild. *


a skill and ability not many have.... good pix, good work!


----------



## mountainguyed67

One of two potential routes I need to make access through on my mountain property, I think I’ll be putting the log grapple to use.


----------



## SS396driver

Did some paint correction on my Chevelle had halos in the paint . I painted it 94 and at that time the bc/cc was a little soft as it wasn’t high in solids . But it polishes up real easy with hardly any abrasives just a light polish with griots and a black pad on the flex orbital polisher .


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a skill and ability not many have.... good pix, good work!


Thanks . I do GMs but prefer doing 9 inch Fords . I put one in my Chevelle


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> One of two potential routes I need to make access through on my mountain property, I think I’ll be putting the log grapple to use.
> 
> View attachment 986182


nice! looks like no close neighbors.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Did some paint correction on my Chevelle had halos in the paint . I painted it 94 and at that time the bc/cc was a little soft as it wasn’t high in solids . But it polishes up real easy with hardly any abrasives just a light polish with griots and a black pad on the flex orbital polisher . View attachment 986237
> View attachment 986238


nice! remember them brand new on the Dealer's showroom floor! always like the '66's best! especially in Marina Blue. 67's were nice, but they changed the hood! ~ that BB power said it all....


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice! looks like no close neighbors.....



Nope! And we have twenty acres.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Thanks . I do GMs but prefer doing 9 inch Fords . I put one in my ChevelleView attachment 986255
> View attachment 986256
> View attachment 986257


looks good! no doubt the 9" Ford is beefy, but for my take... the 12-bolts were ok tweaked up a bit for most street-n-strip use... i put a 12-bolt into my '76 Nova. a 6-cyl car originally, also a LS-5


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

SS396driver said:


> Did some paint correction on my Chevelle had halos in the paint . I painted it 94 and at that time the bc/cc was a little soft as it wasn’t high in solids . But it polishes up real easy with hardly any abrasives just a light polish with griots and a black pad on the flex orbital polisher . View attachment 986237
> View attachment 986238


Ya missed a spot!


Envious.


----------



## Wombat Ranger

Not firewood, but scrounge and wood apply. 50 railroad ties scrounged tonight. Hand loaded after dinner with Dad. 200lbs apiece


----------



## timsmcm

Wombat Ranger said:


> Not firewood, but scrounge and wood apply. 50 railroad ties scrounged tonight. Hand loaded after dinner with Dad. 200lbs apiece
> 
> View attachment 986323
> 
> 
> View attachment 986324


Wow what a load. I would really love to find a scrounge load like that. Congrats.


----------



## abbott295

Not firewood?! There's a lot of BTUs om them thar crossties!


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Did some paint correction on my Chevelle had halos in the paint . I painted it 94 and at that time the bc/cc was a little soft as it wasn’t high in solids . But it polishes up real easy with hardly any abrasives just a light polish with griots and a black pad on the flex orbital polisher . View attachment 986237
> View attachment 986238


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## svk

Hey guys. 

The new boiler/instant hot water install is done except for the electrician who is coming Monday to install a new receptacle next to the new boiler (it actually plugs into the wall versus being hard wired) and hook up the pump and heat zones. I don’t know the financial damage yet but it sure looks nice.


----------



## svk

I do have hot water right now but no heat. Which is not a big deal because it’s been in the 60s during the day here and my gas fireplace keeps things warm at night once the residual heat resides.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wombat Ranger said:


> Not firewood, but scrounge and wood apply. 50 railroad ties scrounged tonight. Hand loaded after dinner with Dad. 200lbs apiece
> 
> View attachment 986323
> 
> 
> View attachment 986324


nice scrounge! they are heavy that is for sure! i have about 150 of them up at the ranch. maybe a couple more. stacked. have used some, the rest still awaits! had bought a RR bridge and some of the line into and out of it. got some real serious_ nails,_ too! lol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

abbott295 said:


> Not firewood?! There's a lot of BTUs om them thar crossties!


especially if u cut and split them in the hot summer's sun... and get the _sawdust_ on you!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The new boiler/instant hot water install is done except for the electrician who is coming Monday to install a new receptacle next to the new boiler (it actually plugs into the wall versus being hard wired) and hook up the pump and heat zones. I don’t know the financial damage yet but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 986371


quite a change! all u need and in such a smaller space. my guess is come cold winter mornings... it will all be little more than a pittance.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The new boiler/instant hot water install is done except for the electrician who is coming Monday to install a new receptacle next to the new boiler (it actually plugs into the wall versus being hard wired) and hook up the pump and heat zones. I don’t know the financial damage yet but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 986371


Looks way more simplified and streamlined. Good deal!


----------



## farmer steve

Saw this at the farm store/ stihl shop yesterday. Prolly would haul at least a 1/4 cord with the big tire.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Saw this at the farm store/ stihl shop yesterday. Prolly would haul at least a 1/4 cord with the big tire.
> View attachment 986459


Looks like the off-road version to me. But with a drag radial that size it may be faster in the 1/4 mile too.


----------



## Brufab

I wonder what your 1/4 cord 1/4 mile time would be h-ranch... maybe break the 100,000,000 btu barrier


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> I wonder what your 1/4 cord 1/4 mile time would be h-ranch... maybe break the 100,000,000 btu barrier View attachment 986462


Nobody can top h-ranch. He is running two wheelbarrows at the same time now!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The new boiler/instant hot water install is done except for the electrician who is coming Monday to install a new receptacle next to the new boiler (it actually plugs into the wall versus being hard wired) and hook up the pump and heat zones. I don’t know the financial damage yet but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 986371


Navien is a good boiler. I was looking into them when my boiler quit at Christmas a couple years ago. Due to what was available at Christmas time, I ended up with a triangle tube unit (no complaints). That Navien should give good service.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The new boiler/instant hot water install is done except for the electrician who is coming Monday to install a new receptacle next to the new boiler (it actually plugs into the wall versus being hard wired) and hook up the pump and heat zones. I don’t know the financial damage yet but it sure looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 986371



Funny, I’ve been researching on demand tankless water heaters the last couple days. I stumbled across Navien, it’s more than I want to spend on a small cabin. Right now I’m liking Excel.


----------



## H-Ranch

Put up a few loads even though I'm a bit under the weather - no breaking the sound barrier with the wheelbarrow tonight.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Put up a few loads even though I'm a bit under the weather - no breaking the sound barrier with the wheelbarrow tonight. View attachment 986535
> View attachment 986536
> View attachment 986548
> View attachment 986549
> View attachment 986550


Slow and steady wins the race! And hope you feel better soon buddy, thanks for sticking it out and keeping us supplied with pics!


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Slow and steady wins the race! And hope you feel better soon buddy, thanks for sticking it out and keeping us supplied with pics!


Yep! That's why I try to do a little every day (doesn't always work out that way.) I post the pics as my motivation to work on it. I'm OK, just not quite 100%, thanks though.

Neighbor asked me to look at a few trees she is concerned about in her yard and tomorrow is the day. There are a few dead standing trunks with almost no branches and a couple with sparse growth. I told her I'd take anything down that didn't have a chance of hitting the house. Looks like some easy access, ready to burn wood will be coming home.


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny, I’ve been researching on demand tankless water heaters the last couple days. I stumbled across Navien, it’s more than I want to spend on a small cabin. Right now I’m liking Excel.


That's a boiler. A tankless or on demand water heater is just designed to supply domestic hot water. A boiler is capable of running several different circuits. Mine runs floor heat, forced air and hot water for a 4500sq ft, 6 bedroom house with 3 full baths and keeps up quite well. However efficient, free wood is more efficient! Hence my wood stove


----------



## LondonNeil

Birthday present


The middle two, obvs. They were about 1/3rd the price of the fiskars and since I'd broken the handle on my 28" and wasnt sure I'd have time to rehaft any time soon I bought them.


----------



## Brufab

Wow nice selection!


LondonNeil said:


> Birthday presentView attachment 986597
> 
> 
> The middle two, obvs. They were about 1/3rd the price of the fiskars and since I'd broken the handle on my 28" and wasnt sure I'd have time to rehaft any time soon I bought them.


----------



## svk

Happy to hear you guys have good things to say about the Navien. We didn’t discuss brands beforehand just that he recommended this boiler above the others he had access to. 

I’m 42 so if this one can get me half way through the rest of my life I’m happy. Obviously I doubt we’ll see 41 year of service like we did with the Sears boiler.


----------



## GeeVee

chipper1 said:


> The stuff I got was brought up from Georgia to the GTG. He had some a few yrs ago but I forgot to get some, then when I was picked in the raffle this yr(I didn't even know I was entered in it), I made sure I grabbed a chunk.
> Some of the red pine here will leak like that out of the stump or the branches . I always bring WD-40 with me on pine jobs. It's usually in the truck, but not a big deal if it isn't, but when I got to cut pine I check a few times to make sure. I hate that stuff on my saws, nothing worse here. I like pine pitch about as much as I like rust .



Also known coloquially as Lighterknot, or Light or Not. Pines in the south used to be harvested for Turpentiine Production, but like many manufacturing processes, is hard on the environment, and is now almost exclusively done in Central and south america where they dont have an EPA as strong as the US. 

A walk in the woods, will reveal lighting struck pines that has killed them, and the standing dead is likley to have a trunk FULL of resin. IF you have a piece 4 inches long and a half inch square, it will get your fire started. One piece that size will get your storebought .75 cu ft bundle going with no other size kindling. Any of our pine species in the south produce splits that burn bright and hot, great for campires and gtg's, just one split on the fire makes it smell good, and be bright, you really dont want to burn the whole chimenea full of Pine only. 

Band saw millers who make alot of beams and fence pickets add an amounbt of PineSol to ther blade coolant to keep the pine sap from guming up the band, cuts right through the resin quite well.


----------



## chipper1

GeeVee said:


> Also known coloquially as Lighterknot, or Light or Not. Pines in the south used to be harvested for Turpentiine Production, but like many manufacturing processes, is hard on the environment, and is now almost exclusively done in Central and south america where they dont have an EPA as strong as the US.
> 
> A walk in the woods, will reveal lighting struck pines that has killed them, and the standing dead is likley to have a trunk FULL of resin. IF you have a piece 4 inches long and a half inch square, it will get your fire started. One piece that size will get your storebought .75 cu ft bundle going with no other size kindling. Any of our pine species in the south produce splits that burn bright and hot, great for campires and gtg's, just one split on the fire makes it smell good, and be bright, you really dont want to burn the whole chimenea full of Pine only.
> 
> Band saw millers who make alot of beams and fence pickets add an amounbt of PineSol to ther blade coolant to keep the pine sap from guming up the band, cuts right through the resin quite well.


That's pretty cool.
So far I've used 2 pieces to start fires, both about 1/4" wide based 1/8" thick and 3" long. This chunk should last me a few yrs lol.


----------



## muddstopper

Steve, its all your fault. You started this about your boiler and I commented. I should of kept my mouth shut. My heat pump went out and its going to cost me $6K to replace. I knew when I bought the house the heat pump was old and the outside evaporator would make a noise on occasion. It also had a tendency to freeze up, usually when I had a house full of company and it was 100f outside. The inside fan blew a bearing and is making a screeching wail when running. It almost 20 years old, I can throw money at it and keep it going for a while longer, or replace. Wife said she wasnt putting up with it so, she made my decision to go all new. Supposed to install next friday, wife has bought all the fans in town and its like living in a tornado.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> All the other bearings were perfect . This one just went . The oil didn’t have any metal or metallic look to it . Even put a magnet in the drained gear oil nothing .


You were very lucky.


----------



## svk

One of my high school friends collects scrap metal so he came and picked up all of the remnants last night. Sure was easy to just drop the stuff on the lawn and he did the rest.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Saw this at the farm store/ stihl shop yesterday. Prolly would haul at least a 1/4 cord with the big tire.
> View attachment 986459


Saw this one at the auction yesterday, end of the row, and we left long before they got to it...




Here's one I saw on the way to a job, looks like they got stuck on the log lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> One of my high school friends collects scrap metal so he came and picked up all of the remnants last night. Sure was easy to just drop the stuff on the lawn and he did the rest.


Your friend on the scrapping forum in the scrounging metal thread "man guys, this one was real easy, drove right up to it and grabbed it out of my buddies front yard".
All the other guys in the thread; .


.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> That's a boiler.



The manufacturer calls it a tankless water heater.


----------



## GrizG

Hand splitting red oak at the lake. I usually split it and store it at another location before bringing it to the lake. In this case I had to move it fast and didn’t want to handle it twice… from here it gets burned!


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> View attachment 986667
> 
> Hand splitting red oak at the lake. I usually split it and store it at another location before bringing it to the lake. In this case I had to move it fast and didn’t want to handle it twice… from here it gets burned!


Looks ready to burn.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Looks ready to burn.


It pretty much is… the tree was felled by a tree service 14 months ago and I bucked it shortly after. 

I had a painful reminder today about the need for PPE while working… Much of this wood I split with a Bison splitting axe. However, rounds with knots often needed the application of a steel wedge. Upon hitting the wedge one time I had a sudden sharp pain in my upper lip. A piece of the top of the wedge became shrapnel and was stuck in my lip. A bit higher with no glasses and that could have been as serious eye injury. As it was the shrapnel was easily removed with my fingers… the bleeding stopped quickly.

What is somewhat annoying is I had recently ground the mushroom off the wedge to prevent such a thing from happening. Upon inspection it turns out there was a fracture a bit back from the edge that broke. Grind those mushrooms off guys… and inspect what’s left!


----------



## H-Ranch

Little scrounge from today at the neighbor's - all dead standing ash, cherry, apple, and a few pine poles. No wheelbarrow documentary - my 13 year old helped and it was easier to get her to with the four wheeler and mini trailer.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That's a boiler. A tankless or on demand water heater is just designed to supply domestic hot water. A boiler is capable of running several different circuits. Mine runs floor heat, forced air and hot water for a 4500sq ft, 6 bedroom house with 3 full baths and keeps up quite well. However efficient, free wood is more efficient! Hence my wood stove


What type of setup do you have to use it with the forced air?


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> It pretty much is… the tree was felled by a tree service 14 months ago and I bucked it shortly after.
> 
> I had a painful reminder today about the need for PPE while working… Much of this wood I split with a Bison splitting axe. However, rounds with knots often needed the application of a steel wedge. Upon hitting the wedge one time I had a sudden sharp pain in my upper lip. A piece of the top of the wedge became shrapnel and was stuck in my lip. A bit higher with no glasses and that could have been as serious eye injury. As it was the shrapnel was easily removed with my fingers… the bleeding stopped quickly.
> 
> What is somewhat annoying is I had recently ground the mushroom off the wedge to prevent such a thing from happening. Upon inspection it turns out there was a fracture a bit back from the edge that broke. Grind those mushrooms off guys… and inspect what’s left!
> 
> View attachment 986680


That was a close call, would have sucked if it broke off a tooth .
Metal on metal can be a dangerous combo. Thursday I found a dang nail in a piece of black locust, what's funny, is I was making sure I didn't hit the large lag that I had put in it when I hit the nail. That chain may get touched up one more time, then its junk. It's a stihl chain on my ms201 rear handle that was new this yr. I use the heck out of that saw .
One time I was prying on a round and had a large piece of wood fly up and hit me near the eye pretty hard, very odd situation, it shot out like a rocket when prying . Then you have times like today when I was helping a neighbor drop two trees "real quick", that something happening like that would have been much more expected. One just doesn't know when something is gonna happen.


----------



## Philbert

GrizG said:


> I had a sudden sharp pain in my upper lip. A piece of the top of the wedge became shrapnel and was stuck in my lip. . .
> 
> What is somewhat annoying is I had recently ground the mushroom off the wedge to prevent such a thing from happening. Upon inspection it turns out there was a fracture a bit back from the edge that broke. Grind those mushrooms off guys… and inspect what’s left!


Thanks for the insightful reminder. Easy to get complacent with simple things like a sledgehammer, after using ‘dangerous’ tools like chainsaws. 

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Little scrounge from today at the neighbor's - all dead standing ash, cherry, apple, and a few pine poles. No wheelbarrow documentary - my 13 year old helped and it was easier to get her to with the four wheeler and mini trailer. View attachment 986686


 ,


----------



## JustJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> The manufacturer calls it a tankless water heater.


Yep, they make those too. What Steve has and what I have are combi-boilers. If all you need is hot water, there are lots of options.


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> I had a painful reminder today about the need for PPE while working… Much of this wood I split with a Bison splitting axe. However, rounds with knots often needed the application of a steel wedge. Upon hitting the wedge one time I had a sudden sharp pain in my upper lip. A piece of the top of the wedge became shrapnel and was stuck in my lip. A bit higher with no glasses and that could have been as serious eye injury. As it was the shrapnel was easily removed with my fingers… the bleeding stopped quickly


I have had similar things happen when breaking large rocks with a 16 lb sledgehammer. Luckily, I always knew to wear eye protection, but still shards of stone (granite) have cut my arms, legs and face.

It is a good idea to wear long pains, long sleeve shirts and a face mask (like on my felling helmet) when performing such duties.


----------



## MustangMike

Here in the Northeast, we typically use Birch Bark (from fallen dead trees) instead of "Fat Wood" for fire starting.

The bark has an oil in it that is hard to put out once lite and burns hot.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have had similar things happen when breaking large rocks with a 16 lb sledgehammer. Luckily, I always knew to wear eye protection, but still shards of stone (granite) have cut my arms, legs and face.
> 
> It is a good idea to wear long pains, long sleeve shirts and a face mask (like on my felling helmet) when performing such duties.


And those little shards will fly A LONG ways.


----------



## svk

I think I’ve mentioned before that there are a number of old pine snags in the woods behind my cabin… Back when they logged in 1912, they actually burned all their brush in piles and some of the smaller trees that weren’t cut were burned with these piles. What was left was stumps from 4 to 10 feet high that were loaded with a heavy amount of pitch and as a result they are still solid over 100 years later. You can shave them with a knife and light with a match.


----------



## svk

Wish all your ladies a happy Mother’s Day.

No moms around here so I’m hiding from the rain doing indoor projects. 

I told the GF I’d cook dinner for her later if she wants. She has some stuff going on this morning so waiting to hear when she’s wrapped up.


----------



## LondonNeil

I even wear the safety specssplitting wood with an axe. Hit knots and had little splinters hit my face a few times


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> What type of setup do you have to use it with the forced air?


It has several heat circuits. One goes to the manifold for in floor heat and one goes to an air handler. Air handler looks just like a furnace except instead of having a burner and heat exchanger, it just has basically a radiator. Hot water from the boiler goes through it and the forced air picks up that heat and sends er down the duct work. Air conditioning in there too. It works well and handles the whole upstairs


----------



## MustangMike

I took my daughter and grandson (who turned 13 on Sat) Turkey hunting Fri and Sat. up at the cabin.

We had a beautiful sunrise, the new rack accommodated the shotguns, and the happy campers were ready to go (with barrels covered for the rain).


----------



## MustangMike

Unfortunately, an intruder found its way under our new outhouse, it dug past the screening.

Luckily my daughter heard it before using it and alerted me.

The intruder had done some damage, but was dispatched, resulting in a small "puncture" in the side of the outhouse. It ate though the plywood, but luckily only where we had covered it with cement board (to protect it from the outside).

I would consider these far more dangerous than the famed drop bears, often traveling in the opposite direction, and have thousands of very dangerous barbed quills!


----------



## MustangMike

Since there are no leaves up there, I also stopped to take a few pics on the way out. That is the beginning of the Cannonsville Reservoir.

We did not see any Turkey, and the only deer we saw (3) were from the truck as we were leaving (still on the Mtn). We also did not flush any grouse (and we covered a lot of ground), but we did find evidence of one that had met his demise, which is frustrating when the #s are low.

The last pic is the same view as the first with some telephoto.


----------



## H-Ranch

Daughter's gymnastics meet this morning, my exercise this evening.


----------



## Lee192233

From a scrounging standpoint I had a very unproductive weekend. Since my wife's birthday and mother's day were on the same day I gave her a nice weekend. I made her dinner on Saturday night with some scrounged ramps.


Venison backstrap with a pear and ramp pan sauce, ramp pesto with angel hair pasta and asparagus. Delicious! 

I'm finally going to run the MS400 this coming weekend. I'm helping my dad with a large oak that was taken down next to their cottage. I will even be able to break out the MS660 with the 32" bar for a few cuts. I don't think that will even make it the full diameter of the tree. Should be fun!
Have a great week guys!


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Daughter's gymnastics meet this morning, my exercise this evening.
> View attachment 987001
> View attachment 987002
> View attachment 987003
> View attachment 987004
> View attachment 987005


Another smorgasbord of BTU'S


----------



## MustangMike

Looks delicious, healthy, and perfectly cooked!

Hope everyone enjoyed!




Lee192233 said:


> From a scrounging standpoint I had a very unproductive weekend. Since my wife's birthday and mother's day were on the same day I gave her a nice weekend. I made her dinner on Saturday night with some scrounged ramps.
> View attachment 987051
> 
> Venison backstrap with a pear and ramp pan sauce, ramp pesto with angel hair pasta and asparagus. Delicious!
> 
> I'm finally going to run the MS400 this coming weekend. I'm helping my dad with a large oak that was taken down next to their cottage. I will even be able to break out the MS660 with the 32" bar for a few cuts. I don't think that will even make it the full diameter of the tree. Should be fun!
> Have a great week guys!


----------



## Logger nate

Well some really good times lately, turkey hunting with my son

And some not good times-father in-law passed away. He accepted Jesus as his savior after watching a Billy Graham sermon a week before he passed and he’s not suffering anymore so that’s good but will be missed greatly. Lots of good times hunting and fishing with him

Was going to try to post some firewood progress pictures but probably won’t happen today……








But here’s a wheelbarrow picture


----------



## farmer steve

Sorry about your father in law @Logger nate.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> And some not good times-father in-law passed away. He accepted Jesus as his savior after watching a Billy Graham sermon a week before he passed and he’s not suffering anymore so that’s good but will be missed greatly. Lots of good times hunting and fishing with himView attachment 987091


Sorry to hear about the not good times. Sounds like you married well. Cherish those memories.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> here’s a wheelbarrow picture View attachment 987092


Heard of guys saying that soft wood burns better than snowballs but never saw a wheelbarrow load of snow!


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, congrats to your son on the Turkey, but sorry to hear about your loss!

Wish we had been that lucky with the hunting, seems like the Turkey have all but disappeared around here, and the deer are also getting harder and harder to find.

Very frustrating, especially when trying to teach new ones to hunt!


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Looks delicious, healthy, and perfectly cooked!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed!


Thanks Mike! My wife never had wild game before she met me. She had preconceived notions about it that she now knows are false. She will pick venison over beef and pheasant over chicken.


Logger nate said:


> Well some really good times lately, turkey hunting with my sonView attachment 987089
> 
> And some not good times-father in-law passed away. He accepted Jesus as his savior after watching a Billy Graham sermon a week before he passed and he’s not suffering anymore so that’s good but will be missed greatly. Lots of good times hunting and fishing with himView attachment 987091
> 
> Was going to try to post some firewood progress pictures but probably won’t happen today……
> 
> View attachment 987087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 987088
> 
> 
> But here’s a wheelbarrow picture View attachment 987092


That's a nice tom! Congrats. 

Sorry about your father in law. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Brufab

Logger nate said:


> Well some really good times lately, turkey hunting with my sonView attachment 987089
> 
> And some not good times-father in-law passed away. He accepted Jesus as his savior after watching a Billy Graham sermon a week before he passed and he’s not suffering anymore so that’s good but will be missed greatly. Lots of good times hunting and fishing with himView attachment 987091
> 
> Was going to try to post some firewood progress pictures but probably won’t happen today……
> 
> View attachment 987087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 987088
> 
> 
> But here’s a wheelbarrow picture View attachment 987092


Sorry for your loss nate, sending prayers for the family


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Well some really good times lately, turkey hunting with my sonView attachment 987089
> 
> And some not good times-father in-law passed away. He accepted Jesus as his savior after watching a Billy Graham sermon a week before he passed and he’s not suffering anymore so that’s good but will be missed greatly. Lots of good times hunting and fishing with himView attachment 987091
> 
> Was going to try to post some firewood progress pictures but probably won’t happen today……
> 
> View attachment 987087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 987088
> 
> 
> But here’s a wheelbarrow picture View attachment 987092


Very sorry for your loss. And nice pictures.


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Definitely a Monday here LOL.

I fired my attorney today. She was supposed to be doing a bunch of legal docs for me to update things post-divorce and hasn't been able to get me drafts since September (every time I follow up, they are promised within a week-then nothing). My old will left everything to my ex, so that wouldn't have been a very good way to go LOL. I just did a new will online so although it doesn't have a lot of details at least everything goes straight to my kids now.

It absolutely drives me nuts when providers take on work knowing they are WAY too busy to get said work done in a reasonable time.


----------



## Cowboy254

Very sorry about your father-in-law, Nate.  

Cowlad and I are flying up for my father-in-law's funeral this morning (the girls are already there).


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Very sorry about your father-in-law, Nate.
> 
> Cowlad and I are flying up for my father-in-law's funeral this morning (the girls are already there).


Thanks. Sorry for your loss as well (meant to say that last week) have a safe trip. 
Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> It has several heat circuits. One goes to the manifold for in floor heat and one goes to an air handler. Air handler looks just like a furnace except instead of having a burner and heat exchanger, it just has basically a radiator. Hot water from the boiler goes through it and the forced air picks up that heat and sends er down the duct work. Air conditioning in there too. It works well and handles the whole upstairs


Interesting, never seen one set up like that. So is your furnace a regular gas furnace.
I've seen and looked into the Water Furnace brand ones, they are used with a geothermal system, which is what I was considering before going with my 10yr commitment to the wood stove plan. There was a 30% tax credit (basically you get 30% of what you pay for the unit and supplies back either in cash if you don't owe, or a discount on what you do owe) on the GT units or a wood stove at the time, so we opted for the wood stove. I'm now on season #12 for the 10 yr plan with wood enough to burn in the woodshed for almost 2 yrs, and probably enough for 5 more in log form.
Not sure what I'll do for heat in the pole barn, but still throwing around options. 
Just spent $81 today to fill a 100lb propane tank, last time it cost me 54  , at least I'm only heating my water with it. May look into an on demand for our hot water in the future, I could go either propane or electric once the barn is done and I run power to the house from it and install a new panel (ours is maxed out).


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks. Sorry for your loss as well (meant to say that last week) have a safe trip.
> Thanks everyone for your kind words.


Sorry to here that Nate, give our condolences to your wife please too.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Interesting, never seen one set up like that. So is your furnace a regular gas furnace.
> I've seen and looked into the Water Furnace brand ones, they are used with a geothermal system, which is what I was considering before going with my 10yr commitment to the wood stove plan. There was a 30% tax credit (basically you get 30% of what you pay for the unit and supplies back either in cash if you don't owe, or a discount on what you do owe) on the GT units or a wood stove at the time, so we opted for the wood stove. I'm now on season #12 for the 10 yr plan with wood enough to burn in the woodshed for almost 2 yrs, and probably enough for 5 more in log form.
> Not sure what I'll do for heat in the pole barn, but still throwing around options.
> Just spent $81 today to fill a 100lb propane tank, last time it cost me 54  , at least I'm only heating my water with it. May look into an on demand for our hot water in the future, I could go either propane or electric once the barn is done and I run power to the house from it and install a new panel (ours is maxed out).


My dad built one of those double barrel stove kits for his barn. Not sure how good it will heat but that's his plan.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> My dad built one of those double barrel stove kits for his barn. Not sure how good it will heat but that's his plan.


Thanks bud.
Not sure what I'll do because insurance will not cover a wood stove of any kind as far as I know.
I need to look deeper into it to see if a biomass heater is considered the same or what other wood options there are as I'm not sure.
Wouldn't mind getting a unit made by the same company as SVK's sauna stove was made by if I could get insurance on the barn still. They're a bit more than a double barrel stove kit.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Thanks bud.
> Not sure what I'll do because insurance will not cover a wood stove of any kind as far as I know.
> I need to look deeper into it to see if a biomass heater is considered the same or what other wood options there are as I'm not sure.
> Wouldn't mind getting a unit made by the same company as SVK's sauna stove was made by if I could get insurance on the barn still. They're a bit more than a double barrel stove kit.


That is interesting about the insurance, I will relay that info to my dad. I wonder if it's a company/city/county thing


----------



## LondonNeil

Sad news Nate. Remember the fishing trips and good times


----------



## SS396driver

Was getting some oak dragged out today . This was the last one of 12 and wouldn’t you know I hurt myself . Not with the log or equipment . I stepped wrong and went down the embankment . Didn’t fall but smacked my right foot big toe into a boulder . Saw stars and had to sit down . Was able to walk and finish the drag out but called it a day . Not broken just stubbed/jammed it bad it’s turning black and blue now 3 hours later. I’ll be taking it easy for the next few days


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> That is interesting about the insurance, I will relay that info to my dad. I wonder if it's a company/city/county thing



I went wood heat back in the early 80s. Insurance agent inspected the installation but no problem issueing a policy. I'm sure things have changed since then.


----------



## turnkey4099

Finally got out wooding today to the willow bush clearance...and learned something knew!! At my age!!! Been 3 days of rain and wind at times cloudbursts. I was a bit worried about how wet that bottom was but it is well sodded. Entry had a couple mud puddles and the cattle had pretty well worked up my work area into mud. I decided to jusdt clear brush rather than back into that and make a heavy load. 

4.5 hours, well tired out but still able to unload the small load I brought home. Problems with saw chains. Last week I picked up a new 14" chain for my ms193T from the dealer. Way to short for the bar. Went back next day and found that there is now a stihl chain even smaller than the Picco. It goes on some battery power equipment. Dealer repaced it. Today I needed a fresh chain on the 193. Opened box and a real struggle getting it on the bar and then It was so tight in the bar groove the motor couldn't pull it. Back to the dealer on way home today. Seems the 193T takes a .043 driver, not 050 as I tdhought. They replaced it again. I wonder why a dealer Stihl dealer would even have picco in a 050. 

I wish I could post pictures but I haven't been able to download to the 'puter. I may pay to have a guru come out and take a look at the camera and computer.


----------



## SS396driver

turnkey4099 said:


> I went wood heat back in the early 80s. Insurance agent inspected the installation but no problem issueing a policy. I'm sure things have changed since then.


We just added a stove last winter at my sons . Farmers insurance just added it as a rider no surcharge . Mine has been on my policy for 30 years again a rider no increase in premiums.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Interesting, never seen one set up like that. So is your furnace a regular gas furnace.
> I've seen and looked into the Water Furnace brand ones, they are used with a geothermal system, which is what I was considering before going with my 10yr commitment to the wood stove plan. There was a 30% tax credit (basically you get 30% of what you pay for the unit and supplies back either in cash if you don't owe, or a discount on what you do owe) on the GT units or a wood stove at the time, so we opted for the wood stove. I'm now on season #12 for the 10 yr plan with wood enough to burn in the woodshed for almost 2 yrs, and probably enough for 5 more in log form.
> Not sure what I'll do for heat in the pole barn, but still throwing around options.
> Just spent $81 today to fill a 100lb propane tank, last time it cost me 54  , at least I'm only heating my water with it. May look into an on demand for our hot water in the future, I could go either propane or electric once the barn is done and I run power to the house from it and install a new panel (ours is maxed out).


No furnace. Just the boiler and air handler.


----------



## JustJeff

Boy do I love free stuff! Since mother's day gardening spree we've been discussing how to protect our green labors from the digging coonhound. I came across some free snow fence on marketplace. On the way home from picking it up I saw this ladder at the roadside with a free sign on it. I know this belongs in the scrounging scrap iron thread bit I thought you guys would appreciate.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> Boy do I love free stuff! Since mother's day gardening spree we've been discussing how to protect our green labors from the digging coonhound. I came across some free snow fence on marketplace. On the way home from picking it up I saw this ladder at the roadside with a free sign on it. I know this belongs in the scrounging scrap iron thread bit I thought you guys would appreciate.
> View attachment 987179


It's amazing what things people throw away.


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Boy do I love free stuff!


As do I. Sometimes free just costs too much though and I have a hard time learning that lesson. You did good in this case. 

I may have told this story, but here it goes anyway. My wife often gives me a hard time over getting free stuff. Not long after she resigned her job to raise our kids I was looking to buy a tractor with a bucket. One night laying in bed she said something about how I would love a free loader. Without missing a beat I said, "Honey, I thought I already had one." I then started laughing uncontrollably. It took her several seconds to get it, upon which she started hitting me, then rolled over to ignore me. Which was impossible because I was still laughing uproariously. It took a few minutes to catch my breath. 

What was I supposed to do? She lobbed it up there and I freakin' hit it out of the park!


----------



## H-Ranch

Did my typical short session on the wood pile tonight. 




And a special sunset pic for @Backyard Lumberjack


----------



## chipper1

Woodstoves in a home typically aren't a problem, what we're talking about is a barn or garage.


----------



## Sierra_rider

turnkey4099 said:


> Finally got out wooding today to the willow bush clearance...and learned something knew!! At my age!!! Been 3 days of rain and wind at times cloudbursts. I was a bit worried about how wet that bottom was but it is well sodded. Entry had a couple mud puddles and the cattle had pretty well worked up my work area into mud. I decided to jusdt clear brush rather than back into that and make a heavy load.
> 
> 4.5 hours, well tired out but still able to unload the small load I brought home. Problems with saw chains. Last week I picked up a new 14" chain for my ms193T from the dealer. Way to short for the bar. Went back next day and found that there is now a stihl chain even smaller than the Picco. It goes on some battery power equipment. Dealer repaced it. Today I needed a fresh chain on the 193. Opened box and a real struggle getting it on the bar and then It was so tight in the bar groove the motor couldn't pull it. Back to the dealer on way home today. Seems the 193T takes a .043 driver, not 050 as I tdhought. They replaced it again. I wonder why a dealer Stihl dealer would even have picco in a 050.
> 
> I wish I could post pictures but I haven't been able to download to the 'puter. I may pay to have a guru come out and take a look at the camera and computer.



I like the .050 gauge picco on a higher-powered top handle, like my 201tcm. It has no issue pulling a loop of that on a 16" bar and IMO clears chips out mildly better in big cuts. It's also more forgiving for someone who is hard on the chain. 

That being said, I run the .043 Picco on my little Echo 2511t. With the narrow kerf chain, I'm able to run a 16" bar on it too...having the ability to run a 16" is a big deal when climbing a big conifer. After I muffler-modded it, the little Echo rips, but just doesn't have the gobs of torque like the 201.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Did some of my own firewood scrounging today. It's not the most impressive haul I've done, but was mostly an excuse to go cut with the new saw.

It was an oak tree that I climbed and cut down for somebody awhile back, I'm just getting to splitting it. We mostly have pine, cedar, and fir locally, so it's nice to get some hardwood for a change.


----------



## JustJeff

I've heard people complain about insurance not covering a house because of a woodstove or expensive insurance etc. There is usually more to the story. Insurance knows when something is sketchy. Here in Ontario there is WETT certification. Wood energy technology transfer. It's a paper you get after a licensed installer does an inspection on your wood burning appliance. Once you have this paper in hand that says your installation is to code, insurance is much more cooperative. We had to add a rider to our policy and it does cost us about 30 bucks a year. I am ok with this because I save so much money while keeping my house way warmer. Heating a shop or garage is no different. Pretty much every outbuilding around here has a chimney coming out of it. I believe that people should have to take a course and get a ticket to run a stove or fireplace. So many people don't know how to properly use one. From insufficiently seasoned wood to improper temperatures etc. I've even seen folks keep a bucket of coals inside because it's giving off heat. No wonder insurance is particular! I wouldn't hedge any bets on these folks either.


----------



## svk

My previous insurance supposedly didn’t have any wood heaters on the list so had my house burned down from my fireplace or boiler there would have been problems (which is obviously not what I wanted or expected)….. When my agent went from captive to independent we changed to a different company and now supposedly all of my wood burners are covered. When I put my new sauna stove in, I did confirm in writing that they had me covered for the Sauna as well as the fireplace in the house.

My cabin was a whole different story… Originally the other agency wouldn’t cover me so I had to get third-party insurance that was a lot more expensive. The new policy allows me to have my cabin as a secondary home under my primary coverage and due to its proximity to fire hall my insurance went way down. The original insurance was so high with a wood burner that we installed a gas furnace and it covered all of the gas for the year by the savings in insurance.

Also in the last 10 years, a small fire hall was built 3 miles from my house which dramatically dropped rates rather than the other fire hall being 12 miles away.

It’s interesting all the difference is that we all have with what is covered… All I can say is get everything in writing from your agent if you're using wood.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Seems the 193T takes a .043 driver, not 050 as I tdhought. They replaced it again. I wonder why a dealer Stihl dealer would even have picco in a 050.


Lots of different variations for lots of different saws and applications. Oregon ‘Type 91’ is the ‘standard’, 0.050 gauge, 3/8 low-profile that most people use. Oregon ‘Type 90’ is the 0.043 gauge, _narrow-kerf_, version, that is increasing used on pole saws, battery operated saws, etc. Both work well in the right application.

STIHL more recently has been adding new versions of their chains in these categories (low profile, narrow kerf, cutter style, etc.) as well. The new versions can be confusing if you are not expecting them.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

I recently talked to the arborist on whose log yard I cut, and mentioned about wanting Cherry. I checked yesterday and found this nice pile of mixed wood.


Of course today was suppose to be out first 90 degree day so I started on the pile early. Ended up with two rows of a cover crop (Mulberry wood covering up the Cherry) in my truck.


After digging and cutting through the pile, the final tally was a full truck and trailer.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Was getting some oak dragged out today . This was the last one of 12 and wouldn’t you know I hurt myself . Not with the log or equipment . I stepped wrong and went down the embankment . Didn’t fall but smacked my right foot big toe into a boulder . Saw stars and had to sit down . Was able to walk and finish the drag out but called it a day . Not broken just stubbed/jammed it bad it’s turning black and blue now 3 hours later. I’ll be taking it easy for the next few days
> View attachment 987151
> View attachment 987152
> View attachment 987153


Update today we have color


----------



## JustJeff

SS396driver said:


> Update today we have color View attachment 987386


Ouch!


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> My understanding is that RM is anti-kickback. Maybe you're right and there are both versions. Went back and cut and noodled 15 rounds with the RS chain and I still haven't had to resharpen.
> View attachment 983301


You can get both RM and RS in anti kickback(green) or professional grade(yellow). RM is semi chisel, RS is full chisel.


----------



## JustJeff

Had a friend's son over to help trim a tree at the in-laws. He's been to school for arborist and has been working two summers with an excellent arborist. Watching this fit young man work his way around this tree really reaffirmed the fact that I have no business climbing a tree let alone climb one with a running chainsaw!


----------



## Be Stihl

MustangMike said:


> I always preferred RS when I used round file chain, but I rarely cut dirty wood.
> 
> I did use my wheelbarrow a lot today, but did not think it would be right to post pics of bags of mulch in it!
> 
> My 25 year old lawn tractor will not start, and it has other problems, so I borrowed a lawn tractor from my step son and I have a new zero turn on order. Since I snow plow with the ATV, no need for a traditional lawn tractor any more.
> 
> Nothing is cheap or available anymore ... but I guess I'm not allowed to say who is to blame!!!
> 
> The one guy at Home Depot told me that were actually buying their own boats to offload some of the stuff anchored out at sea and have it unloaded. I have no way to confirm if that is true or not.


I think it’s the corrupt crime family that is at fault. You know the one?


----------



## Be Stihl

H-Ranch said:


> OK, the light rain most of the day let up so I did get some loads to the stacks. I don't *feel* any less spindly though.
> View attachment 983742
> View attachment 983743
> View attachment 983744
> View attachment 983745
> View attachment 983746
> View attachment 983747
> View attachment 983748
> View attachment 983749
> View attachment 983750


You sure have put the miles on that wheelbarrow. I got an Ace hardware job that has metal handles and they suck. I can’t keep plastic hand grips to stick and stay. Look forward to replacing with ash handles or some type of wood. 
Yours seem to be holding up well.


----------



## Be Stihl

SS396driver said:


> I got the Stainless keg fabricated up for the 68 gas tank . Bottom is held down with j bolts on a rubber pad to stop it from squeaking . The leather strap actually a size 52 belt I got at Wally World will steady the tank . I just need to make a tie down mount and attach it to the bed bulkhead . View attachment 983924
> View attachment 983925
> 
> This is the fill the gas pump nozzle just fits.the other fitting is for the vent tube
> View attachment 983926
> 
> the gas port on the bottom is about 1/2 inch above the bottom so if any crap or water get in ,it won’t get sucked up View attachment 983927
> 
> 
> I’ll post some pics of the install tomorrow


Nice looking TIG weld!


----------



## dancan

Nate , sorry about your loss, I'll tip a glass in his honor tonight .


----------



## GeeVee

Makes it look easy.


----------



## H-Ranch

Be Stihl said:


> You sure have put the miles on that wheelbarrow. I got an Ace hardware job that has metal handles and they suck. I can’t keep plastic hand grips to stick and stay. Look forward to replacing with ash handles or some type of wood.
> Yours seem to be holding up well.


It has moved a lot of wood (and other stuff) to be sure. I have not always treated it well either as it mostly lives outside. I did treat the handles to several coatings of linseed oil a couple years ago.

When I picked up another just like it from Craigslist last week, the guy also offered a steel handled one for $10, saying that it was "sturdy". I picked it up and it felt as if it was already filled with wood so I passed!


----------



## svk

Be Stihl said:


> You know the one?


La famiglia Brandon?


Sorry


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Beautiful day here, my middle son has his drivers test this afternoon so hopefully we will pass. Knock on wood he’s a very good driver although he has to use my truck for the test because we weren’t able to rent a car from the drivers school. The truck is fine but the only issue is the parallel parking is fairly tight with a larger vehicle. Unfortunately my older single cab trucks are a little bit too shoddy to bring on a drivers test lol


----------



## chipper1

Went to my BIL's yesterday to "till his garden", turned into a grading job .
The reason some of it needed grading is he just bought a semi load of coal and drove on some of the yard with a skytrack to get it to the chute.
Figured you guys would enjoy the picture of 40,000 lbs of coal in his basement. He said he wants to get two more lol, no time for scrounging wood as he's only getting 2 days off a month.




Here's the garden.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Went to my BIL's yesterday to "till his garden", turned into a grading job .
> The reason some of it needed grading is he just bought a semi load of coal and drove on some of the yard with a skytrack to get it to the chute.
> Figured you guys would enjoy the picture of 40,000 lbs of coal in his basement. He said he wants to get two more lol, no time for scrounging wood as he's only getting 2 days off a month.
> 
> View attachment 987478
> 
> 
> Here's the garden.
> 
> 
> View attachment 987479


That's quite a few btus!
I could heat my house for 10-12 years with that. I call that inflation protection.


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the range yesterday to sight in my daughter's new rifle. She is a lefty, so she could not get a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 like mine.

They are available in 308, but hard to find. A Predator model became available, so we got it. It has the green stock (instead of black) and a heavier barrel (1/2 lb).

I only had 6 once fired brass for the 308 that I glommed at the fish + game club, but it was enough to sight it in (3 shots at 25 yds, 3 at 100).

I was very impressed with how well the gun shot. I moved the scope setting each time at 100 yds (Vortex 3 X 9 X 40) and put the last shot right in the center of the bull.

When I brought the target home and measured the holes, and factored in my scope adjustments, it seems like it is making 1 hole groups at 100 yds with FL sized brass!

I ran the spent shells through the full size die (Lee) again when I got home, and they did not grow at all! The chamber and dies must be a real close match!

Used Rem brass, CCI primers, 44 gr of IMR 4064 and 165 grain Rem (bulk purchased) bullets.

Very disappointed there seems to be no (non military) brass available for purchase, but loaded ammo is available!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Went to the range yesterday to sight in my daughter's new rifle. She is a lefty, so she could not get a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 like mine.
> 
> They are available in 308, but hard to find. A Predator model became available, so we got it. It has the green stock (instead of black) and a heavier barrel (1/2 lb).
> 
> I only had 6 once fired brass for the 308 that I glommed at the fish + game club, but it was enough to sight it in (3 shots at 25 yds, 3 at 100).
> 
> I was very impressed with how well the gun shot. I moved the scope setting each time at 100 yds (Vortex 3 X 9 X 40) and put the last shot right in the center of the bull.
> 
> When I brought the target home and measured the holes, and factored in my scope adjustments, it seems like it is making 1 hole groups at 100 yds with FL sized brass!
> 
> I ran the spent shells through the full size die (Lee) again when I got home, and they did not grow at all! The chamber and dies must be a real close match!
> 
> Used Rem brass, CCI primers, 44 gr of IMR 4064 and 165 grain Rem (bulk purchased) bullets.
> 
> Very disappointed there seems to be no (non military) brass available for purchase, but loaded ammo is available!


Seen plenty of hunting ammo available, but I can make 4-6 shots(at .40-.60) for the price of one round of "hunting" (at 2-3 dollars)green stock ADL 308 has no problem with surplus at hundred yrds, might even go 500 .
Sounds like she got a nice tool for sure, and what's not to like about a vortex optic .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> That's quite a few btus!
> I could heat my house for 10-12 years with that. I call that inflation protection.


For sure. He said it makes good sense for him with working so many hrs. Even if he bought wood the coal is still cheaper and it gives much longer burn times, which helps him keep it going all day vs wood.
I think people are in for a world of hurt if they think the price of heating or fuels in general will be moving much at all. There's a good chance it could go down(from wherever it gets up to in the next few months) before the elections, but it certainly won't stay "lower" long, at least that's my prediction based on what I see. Funding a war by supporting Ukraine at the initial cost of 40 billion (I don't approve of btw) won't help things here at all.
He said this should last him 7-8yrs, not a bad price for that much heat now or down the rd.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Went to the range yesterday to sight in my daughter's new rifle. She is a lefty, so she could not get a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 like mine.
> 
> They are available in 308, but hard to find. A Predator model became available, so we got it. It has the green stock (instead of black) and a heavier barrel (1/2 lb).
> 
> I only had 6 once fired brass for the 308 that I glommed at the fish + game club, but it was enough to sight it in (3 shots at 25 yds, 3 at 100).
> 
> I was very impressed with how well the gun shot. I moved the scope setting each time at 100 yds (Vortex 3 X 9 X 40) and put the last shot right in the center of the bull.
> 
> When I brought the target home and measured the holes, and factored in my scope adjustments, it seems like it is making 1 hole groups at 100 yds with FL sized brass!
> 
> I ran the spent shells through the full size die (Lee) again when I got home, and they did not grow at all! The chamber and dies must be a real close match!
> 
> Used Rem brass, CCI primers, 44 gr of IMR 4064 and 165 grain Rem (bulk purchased) bullets.
> 
> Very disappointed there seems to be no (non military) brass available for purchase, but loaded ammo is available!


Hey Mike, are you interested in any .348 brass at a buck a piece? Pm me if you are. I stumbled across some and can grab them if they are still available.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> For sure. He said it makes good sense for him with working so many hrs. Even if he bought wood the coal is still cheaper and it gives much longer burn times, which helps him keep it going all day vs wood.
> I think people are in for a world of hurt if they think the price of heating or fuels in general will be moving much at all. There's a good chance it could go down(from wherever it gets up to in the next few months) before the elections, but it certainly won't stay "lower" long, at least that's my prediction based on what I see. Funding a war by supporting Ukraine at the initial cost of 40 billion (I don't approve of btw) won't help things here at all.
> He said this should last him 7-8yrs, not a bad price for that much heat now or down the rd.


7-8 years, that’s awesome!!


----------



## LondonNeil

Pfff! There's good here with more that that in CSS, with their own sweat, firewood. @turnkey4099 must have twice that!


----------



## MustangMike

I have more than I can use in my lifetime, but I'm going to give MechanicMatt and his sister your note, they may want some.


----------



## dancan

Nate , a glass has been tipped .


----------



## H-Ranch

Some of the piniferous stuff doesn't split easy, so used the saw and quartered them. Ended up with a pile of shavings to use for ours and a friends poultry pens. I guess that makes them "chicken noodles".


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I have more than I can use in my lifetime, but I'm going to give MechanicMatt and his sister your note, they may want some.


I’m sure I’ll hear from him. Also-When I heard his sister had a model 71 I didn’t have a GF so I asked if I could date her but have been told she’s taken.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> I’m sure I’ll hear from him. Also-When I heard his sister had a model 71 I didn’t have a GF so I asked if I could date her but have been told she’s taken.


This is starting to read like a meme...


----------



## Logger nate

dancan said:


> Nate , sorry about your loss, I'll tip a glass in his honor tonight .





dancan said:


> Nate , a glass has been tipped .


Thanks Dan

Recent snow mostly melted so made some more progress on wood pile at moms
Splitting by hand with the Fiskars is the best therapy but anytime spent working on firewood is therapeutic.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Fallen behind, sorry to hear about your loss Nate.


----------



## svk

Big storm here last night. Picked up about an inch and a half of rain. I slept through it all.


----------



## chipper1

Here you go Mike, there's a couple 308 choices in 180gr for you.
Orders over 200 get free shipping, I never have a hard time hitting that lol.





Flash Sale | Natchez







www.natchezss.com


----------



## fields_mj

MustangMike said:


> Went to the range yesterday to sight in my daughter's new rifle. She is a lefty, so she could not get a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 like mine.
> 
> They are available in 308, but hard to find. A Predator model became available, so we got it. It has the green stock (instead of black) and a heavier barrel (1/2 lb).
> 
> I only had 6 once fired brass for the 308 that I glommed at the fish + game club, but it was enough to sight it in (3 shots at 25 yds, 3 at 100).
> 
> I was very impressed with how well the gun shot. I moved the scope setting each time at 100 yds (Vortex 3 X 9 X 40) and put the last shot right in the center of the bull.
> 
> When I brought the target home and measured the holes, and factored in my scope adjustments, it seems like it is making 1 hole groups at 100 yds with FL sized brass!
> 
> I ran the spent shells through the full size die (Lee) again when I got home, and they did not grow at all! The chamber and dies must be a real close match!
> 
> Used Rem brass, CCI primers, 44 gr of IMR 4064 and 165 grain Rem (bulk purchased) bullets.
> 
> Very disappointed there seems to be no (non military) brass available for purchase, but loaded ammo is available!


Check with local ranges if you need brass. No reason they shouldn't be willing to sell some to you since most patrons toss it into the brass bucket. Our local range sells it by the pound. Primers, on the other hand, are still extremely difficult to find around here.


----------



## djg james

Splitting today, for a couple of hours before it gets too hot, to reclaim my driveway. I've been wanting to make a rack or wings to hold the splits after they come off the splitter. So I don't have to constantly pick them off the ground and to hold a piece in case it needs to be split again. You know what I'm talking about. I need a design and lots of pics. Not smart enough to come up with one on my own and why re-invent the wheel. Theoretically I'd like it one or two sided that just drops on into place and is held there by the weight. Or by some clamping method. Want it removable. Any ideas?


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Was getting some oak dragged out today . This was the last one of 12 and wouldn’t you know I hurt myself . Not with the log or equipment . I stepped wrong and went down the embankment . Didn’t fall but smacked my right foot big toe into a boulder . Saw stars and had to sit down . Was able to walk and finish the drag out but called it a day . Not broken just stubbed/jammed it bad it’s turning black and blue now 3 hours later. I’ll be taking it easy for the next few days
> View attachment 987151
> View attachment 987152
> View attachment 987153



Another reminder that what we do is dangerous... and the saws are only part of it! Speedy recovery!


----------



## GrizG

Logger nate said:


> Thanks Dan
> 
> Recent snow mostly melted so made some more progress on wood pile at momsView attachment 987600
> Splitting by hand with the Fiskars is the best therapy but anytime spent working on firewood is therapeutic.


Playing catch up here... Sorry for your loss. Best wishes that good memories persist.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> I’m sure I’ll hear from him. Also-When I heard his sister had a model 71 I didn’t have a GF so I asked if I could date her but have been told she’s taken.


I lost a friend and former co-worker a few years back who had a large gun collection. The "good stuff" was in a huge walk in vault... many 100s of guns in that vault ranging from 300+ year old flint locks to sub-guns, all of them collectable. Probably that many more in his home gunsmith shop and safes. Some years after he died his wife remarried. The new husband has no interest in guns! I have to assume he really loves that woman! She is a terrific woman so I cannot blame him for that...


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> You can get both RM and RS in anti kickback(green) or professional grade(yellow). RM is semi chisel, RS is full chisel.


I'd be the first to admit, I know nothing about chains. I just buy the Stihl green chain (don't have the number handy). This is what I've got. I've been calling it a Full Chisel or RS chain. Could be wrong. May nt even be a Stihl chain. I think I got it as part of the packaged deal on the ill-fated MS046 I bought. I think the guy just stuck it in a Stihl box. Also, I have trouble inserting a 7/32nds file into the gullet while sharpening. Seems like the hook on the depth gauge is too much.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I'd be the first to admit, I know nothing about chains. I just buy the Stihl green chain (don't have the number handy). This is what I've got. I've been calling it a Full Chisel or RS chain. Could be wrong. May nt even be a Stihl chain. I think I got it as part of the packaged deal on the ill-fated MS046 I bought. I think the guy just stuck it in a Stihl box. Also, I have trouble inserting a 7/32nds file into the gullet while sharpening. Seems like the hook on the depth gauge is too much.
> View attachment 987665
> View attachment 987666
> View attachment 987667


Looks like RS to me(or a copy), certainly not a "green" chain. Probably an older version as it doesn't have the raised heel near the back rivet that helps with vibration. 
Many times when a chain is new the file will be a little tight, after you touch it up once they fit much better.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Splitting today, for a couple of hours before it gets too hot, to reclaim my driveway. I've been wanting to make a rack or wings to hold the splits after they come off the splitter. So I don't have to constantly pick them off the ground and to hold a piece in case it needs to be split again. You know what I'm talking about. I need a design and lots of pics. Not smart enough to come up with one on my own and why re-invent the wheel. Theoretically I'd like it one or two sided that just drops on into place and is held there by the weight. Or by some clamping method. Want it removable. Any ideas?


I've always liked the look of the ones that you can buy for a super split. There are others that are similar, but instead of sheet metal they are tunes, which is nice because the trash would fall thru, but I don't think the splits would slide as well.


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, her husband has the boat!

Thanks for the info on the brass, but the low-price stuff seems to be "out" and some of that remanufactured stuff got real bad ratings elsewhere.

Plus, a friend of mine told me he has some for me.


----------



## Brufab

@H-Ranch it's not wood but it's a wheelbarrow , unbranded.


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> I lost a friend and former co-worker a few years back who had a large gun collection. The "good stuff" was in a huge walk in vault... many 100s of guns in that vault ranging from 300+ year old flint locks to sub-guns, all of them collectable. Probably that many more in his home gunsmith shop and safes. Some years after he died his wife remarried. The new husband has no interest in guns! I have to assume he really loves that woman! She is a terrific woman so I cannot blame him for that...


So is she just keeping all of the guns then?


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> So is she just keeping all of the guns then?


The last I knew they were all there except the Class III stuff which are being held by a friend of his who is a Class III dealer. Like another friend of mine with a large collection, they are part of the retirement savings and will likely be liquidated as needed.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> Pfff! There's good here with more that that in CSS, with their own sweat, firewood. @turnkey4099 must have twice that!


I dunno. I'm down to around 60 cord Black Locust and maybe 15 of assorted "junk" wood. Not keeping up like I used to.

Was wooding today working on a huge maple when the thought struck me. At my age it is likely that I will not get the pleasure of burning the stuff. I burn 6-7 cord/yr and sell 6 cord. I may cut that last customer down to 3 cord next year. He cries bitter tears that I will only sell him willow and the like.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> @H-Ranch it's not wood but


You been busy @Brufab ! Moving gravel like that is a lot like work, I've been there too. Driveway looks great!


----------



## JustJeff

The load that started it all. This came up on my memories. I remember the 2 minute cuts with the poulan and vanguard chain... Got on arboristsite and next thing I knew I had a muffler modded machine running Stihl rs....and tested positive for CAD!


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Looks like RS to me(or a copy), certainly not a "green" chain. Probably an older version as it doesn't have the raised heel near the back rivet that helps with vibration.
> Many times when a chain is new the file will be a little tight, after you touch it up once they fit much better.


Yes, it's probably a copy. Doesn't Stihl have the word 'Stihl' stamped on the DLs of every chain?


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I've always liked the look of the ones that you can buy for a super split. There are others that are similar, but instead of sheet metal they are tunes, which is nice because the trash would fall thru, but I don't think the splits would slide as well.


Not sure what you call them so I can look them up. What are they called?


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> The load that started it all. This came up on my memories. I remember the 2 minute cuts with the poulan and vanguard chain... Got on arboristsite and next thing I knew I had a muffler modded machine running Stihl rs....and tested positive for CAD!


I don't think there is a cure. Are you currently under some kind of treatment to keep the disease at bay?


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> This is starting to read like a meme...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 987583




You fishing afflicted guys will like this woman...


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> I don't think there is a cure. Are you currently under some kind of treatment to keep the disease at bay?


I also suffer a fishing affliction so I just flip flop back and forth!


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> I also suffer a fishing affliction so I just flip flop back and forth!


Tell me about it. Going tomorrow; Crappie are suppose to be spawning. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> The last I knew they were all there except the Class III stuff which are being held by a friend of his who is a Class III dealer. Like another friend of mine with a large collection, they are part of the retirement savings and will likely be liquidated as needed.


If it was me I’d be suggesting she sell now. People are absolutely insane with what they’re paying for guns these days.


----------



## WoodAbuser

One of the last two huge maples that were still left to cut.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> If it was me I’d be suggesting she sell now. People are absolutely insane with what they’re paying for guns these days.


Not much in the way of mass-market/general consumer stuff. I'd venture that the vast majority of his collection would end up in another collection... or perhaps a museum.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Getting some ready to split. 4 foot rounds.


----------



## Philbert

Big storms in Minnesota last night, with more expected tonight. This house was literally cut in half by a falling tree (news photo).

Philbert


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> Not much in the way of mass-market/general consumer stuff. I'd venture that the vast majority of his collection would end up in another collection... or perhaps a museum.


Regardless, prices are insane! 

Most gun prices are up about 400 percent since Barack Hussein took office. Collectible and rare guns are up more. Sell now!!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> View attachment 987781
> 
> Big storms in Minnesota last night, with more expected tonight. This house was literally cut in half by a falling tree (news photo).
> 
> Philbert


Always feel bad about things like this…guy finally grows a good shade tree and it destroys his house.


----------



## Fyrzowt

djg james said:


> I'd be the first to admit, I know nothing about chains. I just buy the Stihl green chain (don't have the number handy). This is what I've got. I've been calling it a Full Chisel or RS chain. Could be wrong. May nt even be a Stihl chain. I think I got it as part of the packaged deal on the ill-fated MS046 I bought. I think the guy just stuck it in a Stihl box. Also, I have trouble inserting a 7/32nds file into the gullet while sharpening. Seems like the hook on the depth gauge is too much.
> View attachment 987665
> View attachment 987666
> View attachment 987667


----------



## Fyrzowt

That is a ”Full chisel” chain. Stihl refers to it as “Super”.
Also, that is not a green chain. Note the yellow link…


----------



## svk

Another major storm came through last night… Lots of power outages including people less than a quarter mile from me but we never had any issues. The lake I live on is higher than I’ve ever seen it and levels are expected to rise more.


----------



## rarefish383

Only 11 pages behind.

Got home today just as the Tree Service was backing up. Small load half Black Locust and Cherry.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Only 11 pages behind.
> 
> Got home today just as the Tree Service was backing up. Small load half Black Locust and Cherry.


Very nice.


----------



## H-Ranch

A little warmish tonight to work terribly hard, but I did noodle more rounds tonight. Only got through one tank of fuel though. Delivered 3 garbage bags of noodles to friends with chickens and they were loving it. The by-product is more firewood.


----------



## Jere39

Two days ago Scout and I thought we had finished splitting and stacking the last of the oak I had harvested this season.




Then Friday the 13th rolled in early this morning and this nice old oak abandoned the vertical life. 




My saws will sing again here on the summit. I'll do the sawing next weekend for a year's worth of firewood at our cabin in the mountains, other guys will run splitters and stacking. Kind of a sawyer's vacation.


----------



## Lee192233

Scrounged up a gobbler this morning. It's been 10 years since I made it happen. Now time for some coffee!


----------



## Brufab

looks like that turkey is hanging on some nice dead ash 


Lee192233 said:


> Scrounged up a gobbler this morning. It's been 10 years since I made it happen. Now time for some coffee!View attachment 988054


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Tell me about it. Going tomorrow; Crappie are suppose to be spawning. Haven't seen it yet.


How did the crappie fishing go? I caught a monster salmon! Lol. 
￼


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning all
It is looking to be a beautiful day here with a high of 79 and sunshine. I have been thinking about those of you that are fighting illness and injury as well as those that have recently lost someone dear to them. There are no words to speak to ease a loss like that. Please know that we are sorry for your loss and praying that you will soon have peace remembering the best memories of them.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Scrounged up a gobbler this morning. It's been 10 years since I made it happen. Now time for some coffee!View attachment 988054


Real nice!


----------



## svk

Morning guys. I’ve got a couple of the kids here to help me do indoor and outdoor cleaning today. No fishing till we make this place presentable.


----------



## H-Ranch

Doing a little clean up this morning: 7 big bags of pine noodles, a few loads of bark and sawdust to the burn pile, and some kibbles and bits to "stack".


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> How did the crappie fishing go? I caught a monster salmon! Lol. ￼


Better. First of all, it's probably not like the fishing most of you have, especially in the South. But it's all we have an hour from home. Public land (Corps of Eng) that I bank fish from. It has a 15 fish 10" min limit which is necessary for the survival of the Crappie. Years ago when we were kids, no limits and people removed coolers a day. Population dropped. Then a 10 fish/10" limit was instituted and the population rebounded. Recently in the last 5 years they raised the limit to 15 fish.
Since it's public, I got there early to get my spot. Took longer than it should to get a limit. And they averaged 10.5-11". No big ones. man I'd love to take a trip down south where they average 12-14" (or larger).


----------



## H-Ranch

Found these in some of the pine rounds I'm noodling. Fortunately the Dolmar metal cloaking technology malfunctioned so I was able to see them before I put the chain into them. 

The Dolmar 5105 clears noodles much better than any of the Stihl saws I've used so that is a bonus.


----------



## Brufab

Them some 2 for 1 loads


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Them some 2 for 1 loads


Those pine loads (even doubles) are way lighter than a load of gravel. 
Not pine:


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Those pine loads (even doubles) are way lighter than a load of gravel.
> Not pine:
> View attachment 988202


Wow that load is like a picasso, very abstract  the splash of red oak color near the bottom really distinguishes itself from other known works of art from that time period....


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> The Dolmar 5105 clears noodles much better than any of the Stihl saws I've used so that is a bonus.


Better watch it, you're treading on thin ice with the fanboys .
I was very surprised how well a little echo 4910 iirc noodled. The times were comparable to my 70cc saws once I was done messing with all the noodles jammed into the clutch cover.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Better watch it, you're treading on thin ice with the fanboys .
> I was very surprised how well a little echo 4910 iirc noodled. The times were comparable to my 70cc saws once I was done messing with all the noodles jammed into the clutch cover.


Yeah, I know I stopped to clear the clutch cover fewer times than the tanks of fuel I used noodling. Probably only stopped 6 times in at least 10 tanks. I tried cleaning the Stihls, spraying silicone on the inside of the cover, changing angle... nothing seemed to improve them much. The Dolmar doesn't have the grunt of the bigger saws but it's much more enjoyable to just continue cutting.


----------



## Ryan A

Scrounged this Almost new Echo trimmer off of the side of the road with the sign “free works”. I don’t like curved shaft trimmers, other wise I’d keep it.

I have a fella coming to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Better. First of all, it's probably not like the fishing most of you have, especially in the South. But it's all we have an hour from home. Public land (Corps of Eng) that I bank fish from. It has a 15 fish 10" min limit which is necessary for the survival of the Crappie. Years ago when we were kids, no limits and people removed coolers a day. Population dropped. Then a 10 fish/10" limit was instituted and the population rebounded. Recently in the last 5 years they raised the limit to 15 fish.
> Since it's public, I got there early to get my spot. Took longer than it should to get a limit. And they averaged 10.5-11". No big ones. man I'd love to take a trip down south where they average 12-14" (or larger).


We don't see a lot of them this far north. 10" is a decent one. One of my favorite fish to eat. When I lived in Arkansas and Mississippi, we used to catch a good mess of em.


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> We don't see a lot of them this far north. 10" is a decent one. One of my favorite fish to eat. When I lived in Arkansas and Mississippi, we used to catch a good mess of em.


Yeh, but you've got Walleye!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Better watch it, you're treading on thin ice with the fanboys .
> I was very surprised how well a little echo 4910 iirc noodled. The times were comparable to my 70cc saws once I was done messing with all the noodles jammed into the clutch cover.



My main noodling saw is the MS441. It has the chain catcher mounted on the clutch cover. I bought a second clutch cover and removed the chain catcher. Wow!! that thing really clears the noodles. I replace the "noodling cover" with the original when not noodling.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> We don't see a lot of them this far north. 10" is a decent one. One of my favorite fish to eat. When I lived in Arkansas and Mississippi, we used to catch a good mess of em.




I delivered a boat hoist to Hutten and Company Landscaping a couple weeks ago in Owen Sound. Headed SE from there out through all that farm country to pick up some dump trailer frames from a Menonite fab shop in the town of Melancthon. You'd never realize how big a chunk of ground that is looking at it on a map.


----------



## JustJeff

Lionsfan said:


> I delivered a boat hoist to Hutten and Company Landscaping a couple weeks ago in Owen Sound. Headed SE from there out through all that farm country to pick up some dump trailer frames from a Menonite fab shop in the town of Melancthon. You'd never realize how big a chunk of ground that is looking at it on a map.


Huttens is 2 concessions east and 3 north of me so you were in my neighborhood for sure. They do some interesting projects. I've done work for them


----------



## H-Ranch

More knots, crotches, twists, and end cuts this morning. Have near to a cord of junk now - seems I always run out of that pile though since I try to save the nice stacks.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Got a ton of work done around the house yesterday and plan to get going again this morning after I bring my son to his moms. My middle son got about half of our yard raked yesterday. 

Did make a couple wheelbarrow loads worth of wood yesterday from crap that floated up to the beach. It’ll be ready by next year despite being waterlogged now.


----------



## MustangMike

My ported 660 noodles real nice with square file chain, it is a ported Asian clone with 8.6 Hp!

Goes right through large Oak rounds so fast you almost don't believe it.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> My main noodling saw is the MS441. It has the chain catcher mounted on the clutch cover. I bought a second clutch cover and removed the chain catcher. Wow!! that thing really clears the noodles. I replace the "noodling cover" with the original when not noodling.


That certainly helps.
I have other options when I know a lot of noodling needs to be done quickly, not that I'm advocating someone do this as it's very dangerous.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a few in before thunderstorm and dinner break. Hopefully can get more in after dinner.


----------



## H-Ranch

That's it for tonight. I have a few loads noodled but won't get them stacked tonight.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That's it for tonight. I have a few loads noodled but won't get them stacked tonight. View attachment 988460
> View attachment 988461
> View attachment 988462


Wheelbarrow ever stop, yo I dont know!
Turn off the lights, I got coals...
.32 sec


----------



## svk

Split about a half cord on Sunday. I’m all caught up on rounds at the house for now.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Wheelbarrow ever stop, yo I dont know!
> Turn off the lights, I got coals...
> .32 sec



That's hilarious


----------



## Brufab

H-ranch gonna have that song stuck in his head all day now


----------



## svk

This is my wood splitting song


----------



## sandman2234

chipper1 said:


> Woodstoves in a home typically aren't a problem, what we're talking about is a barn or garage.


My insurance company seems to think that one in the house is an issue...
which is why I don't have one. Still contemplating how to get one without having them cancel me!
David from jax


----------



## Brufab

My dad just got one in his new house, installed by hvac guys. No ins issues. But my wife talked to our ins Co when i was gonna put one in my house awhile back, I think the premium would have increased and might have been a pain in the but. I swore he said burning pine would void the policy


----------



## svk

sandman2234 said:


> Still contemplating how to get one without having them cancel me!


Find a different company that allows it, and cancel these guys.


----------



## sandman2234

svk said:


> Find a different company that allows it, and cancel these guys.


That is easier said than done with as many insurance companies pulling out of Florida as it is!
I have been looking, as well as cringing when my premiums went up by 35 percent this past year!
Rumor has it that roofing companies, with their "get a new roof" at no cost to the consumer, have run the costs to do business in Florida thru the roof! I seem to be paying for it, and didn't get a new roof out of it!
David from jax


----------



## svk

sandman2234 said:


> That is easier said than done with as many insurance companies pulling out of Florida as it is!
> I have been looking, as well as cringing when my premiums went up by 35 percent this past year!
> Rumor has it that roofing companies, with their "get a new roof" at no cost to the consumer, have run the costs to do business in Florida thru the roof! I seem to be paying for it, and didn't get a new roof out of it!
> David from jax


There's always someone who will do it for less, just need to make sure that place has the reputation and financial ability to pay claims.

I have access to one of the major companies through work that does a lot of advertising with an animal and a person in their ads but my friend who does roofs and siding said they are absolutely the worst to get $ out of so I did not even consider them when I changed recently.


----------



## chipper1

sandman2234 said:


> That is easier said than done with as many insurance companies pulling out of Florida as it is!
> I have been looking, as well as cringing when my premiums went up by 35 percent this past year!
> Rumor has it that roofing companies, with their "get a new roof" at no cost to the consumer, have run the costs to do business in Florida thru the roof! I seem to be paying for it, and didn't get a new roof out of it!
> David from jax


I was literally just talking to a buddy about him getting his roof done like that here in MI. There are legitimate concerns with hail/wind damaged roofs and the possibility of it costing the insurance company down the rd, but if you make a claim on your insurance to get the roof and then you have a problem shortly thereafter where you need your insurance you will most likely get canceled. 
Everything cost someone something, too bad our government refuses to learn this. Yes it's a political statement, but it's most certainly a bipartisan issue .

It would be nice to have the ability to burn wood in your home when there is a need, good thing for you that need doesn't arise too often there.


----------



## MustangMike

It is like having pit bull dogs or "modified" cars.

Some companies don't ask, others will cancel you!


----------



## MustangMike

Even reloading brass seems to be hard to come by, so a friend of mine gave me some NRA Match brass for my daughter's 308. It has crimped primer pockets, but I was able to ream it a bit and got it all primed.

I also did a bit of research and found and article by "Peters". They said they reloaded their 308 Match brass 32 times in a bolt action, with maximum loads, w/o a failure!

I have no idea who manufactured the NRA Match brass that I have, as it does not say, however, I guess this brass will last us a long time!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Even reloading brass seems to be hard to come by, so a friend of mine gave me some NRA Match brass for my daughter's 308. It has crimped primer pockets, but I was able to ream it a bit and got it all primed.
> 
> I also did a bit of research and found and article by "Peters". They said they reloaded their 308 Match brass 32 times in a bolt action, with maximum loads, w/o a failure!
> 
> I have no idea who manufactured the NRA Match brass that I have, as it does not say, however, I guess this brass will last us a long time!


I have been bidding on 22-250 brass for weeks and always had someone go over my max at the end of the auction. Finally lost my temper and won an auction....ended up paying over two bucks per (new) brass. Oh well at least I won't run out.


----------



## svk

My previous home received a new roof and two new walls of siding due to hail the year we sold. 

The hail was pretty bad....The siding looked like the place was used as target practice at a driving range. The roof IMO was fine.....yes the gravel had a bunch of cosmetic damages but would've lasted for years. Basically every home within miles got a new roof under insurance claim yet very few actually needed one. I have a problem with that because that cost ended up coming back to all of us. Then they had another storm a few years later and a lot of folks got a new roof again.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is like having pit bull dogs or "modified" cars.
> 
> Some companies don't ask, others will cancel you!


My previous neighbors lost their insurance over a small female pit bull. 

The dog was afraid of it's own shadow. I would be more worried about being attacked by someone's cat than that thing LOL.


----------



## SS396driver

How can this happen ? I welded a safety wire to the bolts on my husky 350 when it was new because the prior one they loosened up and it burnt a hole in the tank . I take it out today and while I’m walking I here a rattle. The muffler is loose and the wire is still intact.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> How can this happen ? I welded a safety wire to the bolts on my husky 350 when it was new because the prior one they loosened up and it burnt a hole in the tank . I take it out today and while I’m walking I here a rattle. The muffler is loose and the wire is still intact. View attachment 988626
> View attachment 988627


Operator error  .
That's crazy though, dang huskys.
I had them loosen up on an old 142, my first "real" saw lol, and I made a lock to keep the bolts I put in it in place, the same thing happened to me. I guess that ones the threads were the slightest bit damaged it allowed it to move ever so slightly and to wear the threads out as it vibrated.
I guess it's time for a 346 P&C.
Let me know if you want the links to what's needed if you don't already know, I'm sure I have the thread saved on my computer.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Operator error  .
> That's crazy though, dang huskys.
> I had them loosen up on an old 142, my first "real" saw lol, and I made a lock to keep the bolts I put in it in place, the same thing happened to me. I guess that ones the threads were the slightest bit damaged it allowed it to move ever so slightly and to wear the threads out as it vibrated.
> I guess it's time for a 346 P&C.
> Let me know if you want the links to what's needed if you don't already know, I'm sure I have the thread saved on my computer.


Just going to see if I can get the bolts out buy cutting the wire . There is no way these moved so I assume the threads in the head are shot from heat cycles so I'll helical them


----------



## LondonNeil

Maybe loctite the bolts in


----------



## sundance

SS396driver said:


> Just going to see if I can get the bolts out buy cutting the wire . There is no way these moved so I assume the threads in the head are shot from heat cycles so I'll helical them


Heat cycles and vibration could have loosened them without the threads being shot. I'd cut them loose and try tightening them up before I just helicoiled. If they tighten I'd consider cross drilling them and lock wiring instead of the bar in case you need to address again.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> How can this happen ? I welded a safety wire to the bolts on my husky 350 when it was new because the prior one they loosened up and it burnt a hole in the tank . I take it out today and while I’m walking I here a rattle. The muffler is loose and the wire is still intact. View attachment 988626
> View attachment 988627


I wouldn't rule out the muffler compressing/distorting with use... If there are no supporting tubes to hold the muffler in shape, and for the bolts to pass through, (i.e., the bolts pass through empty space inside the muffler) this could likely happen. I've seen it before on other outdoor power equipment... A fix would be to make up some supporting tubes so when you cinch down the bolts they are supported by the tubes and at the same time the seam in the muffler is pulled up tight.


----------



## SS396driver

I tried cutting and splitting today but the foot started throbbing after an hour or so but I did cut some nice cookies and got then in my “solar dryer” just a rooftop carrier . I cover them with sawdust to control the drying somewhat


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> How can this happen ? I welded a safety wire to the bolts on my husky 350 when it was new because the prior one they loosened up and it burnt a hole in the tank . I take it out today and while I’m walking I here a rattle. The muffler is loose and the wire is still intact. View attachment 988626
> View attachment 988627


I am thinking either rust or vibration ’peening’ some of the parts thinner?

(EDIT: I see some similar thoughts posted since I got around to commenting. )

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

SS396driver said:


> How can this happen ? I welded a safety wire to the bolts on my husky 350 when it was new because the prior one they loosened up and it burnt a hole in the tank . I take it out today and while I’m walking I here a rattle. The muffler is loose and the wire is still intact. View attachment 988626
> View attachment 988627


My guess is the gasket failed. Repeated heat cycles eventually cause enough wear that the gasket loses its compression.


----------



## SS396driver

Well I hope to be able to get the bolts out without snapping them


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> I wouldn't rule out the muffler compressing/distorting with use... If there are no supporting tubes to hold the muffler in shape, and for the bolts to pass through, (i.e., the bolts pass through empty space inside the muffler) this could likely happen. I've seen it before on other outdoor power equipment... A fix would be to make up some supporting tubes so when you cinch down the bolts they are supported by the tubes and at the same time the seam in the muffler is pulled up tight.


I’d second this


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Well I hope to be able to get the bolts out without snapping them


Start it and warm it up before removing them, pretty sure you only have to worry about that with the one bolt that's still tight. 
I like to torq muffler bolts down when the saw is warm, they stay put best that way, but some such as these seem to loosen more than others.
The stihl bolts have little locks on the bottom of the bolts that keep them from coming loose, I like those a lot, but they wouldn't have helped you as you stopped them from turning. 
Sure you'll get it figured out .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Did my typical short session on the wood pile tonight.
> View attachment 987186
> 
> View attachment 987185
> 
> And a special sunset pic for @Backyard Lumberjack
> View attachment 987184


hi H-R ...at first when i opened your post i thot that you and ur wb were down at the shore... greenish waters, and a wave to boot! sandy beach, too


----------



## chipper1

Construction123 said:


> <off topic advertising post deleted>


This ad brought to you by Construction123.
@pioneerguy600 ?


----------



## svk

Beautiful today, did get a little walking done in town on breaks but won't be able to get home till after volunteering tonight.

My sauna refurb project is nearly done. Took a nice steamy sauna last night, sure hit the spot.


----------



## jolj

chipper1 said:


> Wheelbarrow ever stop, yo I dont know!
> Turn off the lights, I got coals...
> .32 sec



He is no Eminem !


----------



## jolj

Any one live in Midlands, of South Carolina, contact me, I know where loggers have lift wood to rot.


----------



## mountainguyed67

We were just about out of firewood here, we used the loader to bring more over. I dump it, then cut up what I can get to.


----------



## chipper1

No wood scrounging lately, but I did get a heck of a splinter today moving wood in the barn.
I did scrounge up some lights for the barn yesterday, they should get it lit up nicely .


----------



## rarefish383

Lionsfan said:


> I delivered a boat hoist to Hutten and Company Landscaping a couple weeks ago in Owen Sound. Headed SE from there out through all that farm country to pick up some dump trailer frames from a Menonite fab shop in the town of Melancthon. You'd never realize how big a chunk of ground that is looking at it on a map.


We drove from MD to Tulsa last year. We went to Louisville first. Leaving Kentucky we made one right turn and the GPS said stay on this road for 385 miles. I figured at least we wouldn't get lost for a few hours.


----------



## Jere39

Weather is about to get real around here this weekend, and I'll be at our cabin in the mountains cutting a year supply of firewood in three days. But, I still have to process this big oak that crashed down during some wind last week. Scout and I did an assessment:




Then I went back with my Dolmar PS-421 and limbed it out and cleared my access trails that were blocked by them and a couple Beech and Birch limbs that were brought down by it when it fell:




Time to go back with the PS 6100


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> There's always someone who will do it for less, just need to make sure that place has the reputation and financial ability to pay claims.
> 
> I have access to one of the major companies through work that does a lot of advertising with an animal and a person in their ads but my friend who does roofs and siding said they are absolutely the worst to get $ out of so I did not even consider them when I changed recently.


We had an addition put on the house and our builder couldn't match the siding, so we had all new siding put on. A week later we had a hail storm. A day later a guy was going house to house selling new siding because most insurance companies cover hail damage. I said it was brand new and I only saw two pieces of hail, there was no damage. He said, "yeah, but it's free". It's amazing how many people would replace good siding just to F*** the insurance company.


----------



## rarefish383

I think I posted pics of the valves in my Brush Bandit 65 chipper with a Wisconsin VH4D. 3 of the exhaust valves were cracked. Put all new valves and new knives in it. Hit the key and purrs like a kitten. It actually growls. There is no clutch, it's direct drive so as soon as you turn the key, your turning the chipper disc too, so it makes a lot of non engine related noise. We are painting my daughters house. She bought the two acre lot and house two doors down from us. As soon as I get the chance I've got to put all the safety shields and engine pans back on. We suspect over heating, or a lean condition, to the cracked valves. Carb seems to be tuned right. I made sure all of the fins on the heads are clean. The manual says the engine pans are a major part of cooling. I thought the thing chipped really well for a small chipper, when it was running on 2 cylinders. Now Ican't wait to see what it does with a happy engine and new knives.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I think I posted pics of the valves in my Brush Bandit 65 chipper with a Wisconsin VH4D. 3 of the exhaust valves were cracked. Put all new valves and new knives in it. Hit the key and purrs like a kitten. It actually growls. There is no clutch, it's direct drive so as soon as you turn the key, your turning the chipper disc too, so it makes a lot of non engine related noise. We are painting my daughters house. She bought the two acre lot and house two doors down from us. As soon as I get the chance I've got to put all the safety shields and engine pans back on. We suspect over heating, or a lean condition, to the cracked valves. Carb seems to be tuned right. I made sure all of the fins on the heads are clean. The manual says the engine pans are a major part of cooling. I thought the thing chipped really well for a small chipper, when it was running on 2 cylinders. Now Ican't wait to see what it does with a happy engine and new knives.



Sounds great Joe.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone have a wheelbarrow I can borrow .
Locust .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Anyone have a wheelbarrow I can borrow .
> Locust .
> 
> 
> View attachment 989272
> 
> 
> View attachment 989273
> 
> 
> View attachment 989274


I hope h-ranch lets you use both of his. You're gonna need em.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> I hope h-ranch lets you use both of his. You're gonna need em.


That's in his neck of the woods, I know he "needs" more to do lol.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Anyone have a wheelbarrow I can borrow .
> Locust .
> 
> 
> View attachment 989272
> 
> 
> View attachment 989273
> 
> 
> View attachment 989274


That's a scrounge I'd get!


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> That's a scrounge I'd get!


Since I wasn't over there and I have plenty of locust(more will be delivered whenever I get more of the neighbors trees down for him), I managed to scrounge this up.
First deal on a chainsaw I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## svk

Long week…mostly good but not all.

Wednesday the GF and I called things off after about 3 months of dating. Honestly she’s a really great gal but schedules weren’t lining up and didn’t seem like they would in the foreseeable future. It’s too bad because besides the availability/distance, she was damn near the perfect woman. Oh well. 

My son passed his drivers test yesterday. So now I’ve got two drivers in the house.

Boys start their summer jobs tomorrow morning. I’ll head over and help them get started with it. Their first job is removing shingles from a roof. Work is hard but pay is good. Amazing to think they are making roughly 5x per hour what I did when I started working as a youth.


----------



## MustangMike

Minimum wage when I started was $1.65/hr!

My first job with NYS, which required a 4 yr college degree and to work in NYC, started at $11,000/yr!

Talk about financial struggles! I was making over $16,000 at the moving company, which I left to take that State job, because it had a better future.

The first few years were very tough. Good thing I bought my cars and put away some money when I was at the moving company. (Had 2 68 GT Fastbacks and a 70 Boss 302 Body).


----------



## H-Ranch

I need to make another bummer pile. About a cord of good btu's here. 

And more.


----------



## JustJeff

H-Ranch said:


> I need to make another bummer pile. About a cord of good btu's here. View attachment 989472
> 
> And more.
> View attachment 989474
> 
> View attachment 989475


That's what makes up the top layer of any cord I stack


----------



## kyle1!

You guys and your perfect stacks. Sheesh. There must be some anxiety with those odd ball sizes/pieces.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> _Minimum wage when I started was $1.65/hr!_
> 
> My first job with NYS, which required a 4 yr college degree and to work in NYC, started at $11,000/yr!
> 
> Talk about financial struggles! I was making over $16,000 at the moving company, which I left to take that State job, because it had a better future.
> 
> The first few years were very tough. Good thing I bought my cars and put away some money when I was at the moving company. (Had 2 68 GT Fastbacks and a 70 Boss 302 Body).


i was thinking about that just the other day! $1.35/hr at the drug store. told one ol blue hair sales lady... ( i was going to school) when i graduate, i hope to be making $1.75 an hour!!!

ha! she said, _fat chance!!_

dem was de daze!!!  and gasoline was $24-cents a gallon.... for the expensive hi-test Ethyol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jere39 said:


> Weather is about to get real around here this weekend, and I'll be at our cabin in the mountains cutting a year supply of firewood in three days. But, I still have to process this big oak that crashed down during some wind last week. Scout and I did an assessment:
> 
> View attachment 989208
> 
> 
> Then I went back with my Dolmar PS-421 and limbed it out and cleared my access trails that were blocked by them and a couple Beech and Birch limbs that were brought down by it when it fell:
> 
> View attachment 989209
> 
> 
> Time to go back with the PS 6100


dog on a tree! cool pix! mine would never hop up like that! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Anyone have a wheelbarrow I can borrow .
> Locust .
> 
> 
> View attachment 989272
> 
> 
> View attachment 989273
> 
> 
> View attachment 989274


sorry mine is being used since yesterday.... BIG tree, oak, BIG scrounge; 2 hses down...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

lotta wood. boss man said i could have it all! lol, or just what i wanted. and that worked out swell!~


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> That's what makes up the top layer of any cord I stack


I do that too - this is the overflow! LOL 

The straight and true are used to crib the ends of rows, the mostly straight are stacked in between, the crooked knotty stuff tops off the stack, the big nasties go to the overflow, and poles have their own stack. They mostly get burned in the reverse order.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> That's a scrounge I'd get!


scrounges here are like steady rainfall....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Since I wasn't over there and I have plenty of locust(more will be delivered whenever I get more of the neighbors trees down for him), I managed to scrounge this up.
> First deal on a chainsaw I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> View attachment 989368


main saw they used was a* stihl 362 C 25" bar*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Long week…mostly good but not all.
> *Wednesday the GF and I called things off after about 3 months of dating. Honestly she’s a really great gal but schedules weren’t lining up and didn’t seem like they would in the foreseeable future. It’s too bad because besides the availability/distance, she was damn near the perfect woman. Oh well.*
> 
> My son passed his drivers test yesterday. So now I’ve got two drivers in the house.
> 
> Boys start their summer jobs tomorrow morning. I’ll head over and help them get started with it. Their first job is removing shingles from a roof. Work is hard but pay is good. Amazing to think they are making roughly 5x per hour what I did when I started working as a youth.


hi svk - sorry to hear of that! was thinking of u and the new g/f just other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I need to make another bummer pile. About a cord of good btu's here. View attachment 989472
> 
> And more.
> View attachment 989474
> 
> View attachment 989475


i sure could have used some.... i say, some.... wheelbarrow help yesterday. pro-level only needed!! LOL where is H-R when ya need him!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kyle1! said:


> You guys and your perfect stacks. Sheesh. _There must be some anxiety with those odd ball sizes/pieces._


hi kl - never here!!! all burns the same. 

_'no wood, no fire!!'

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> _I need to make another bummer pile._ About a cord of good btu's here. View attachment 989472
> 
> And more.
> View attachment 989474
> 
> View attachment 989475


_bummer pile:_ thinking that may be a word or phrase i might could (use) add to my *Arborist Vocabulary!!*


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _bummer pile:_ thinking that may be a word or phrase i might could (use) add to my *Arborist Vocabulary!!*


I thought the same when I picked it up from someone here several years ago.


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i sure could have used some.... i say, some.... wheelbarrow help yesterday. pro-level only needed!! LOL where is H-R when ya need him!


I'll pick up @Brufab on the way down - we'll have a high old time running wheelbarrows, fixing hammers, and bringing some Remingtons back to life. And of course a fire in Brutus at the end of the day for Miller time.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I'll pick up @Brufab on the way down - we'll have a high old time running wheelbarrows, fixing hammers, and bringing some Remingtons back to life. And of course a fire in Brutus at the end of the day for Miller time.


No doubt, if I win the lotto time to get a big rv and turn it into a rolling GTG  and tour the country


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> I need to make another bummer pile. About a cord of good btu's here. View attachment 989472
> 
> And more.
> View attachment 989474
> 
> View attachment 989475



That's what I call "uglies". Anything that won't stack nice. I throw them on a pile or on top of existing ricks and burn them first at the start of the season.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i was thinking about that just the other day! $1.35/hr at the drug store. told one ol blue hair sales lady... ( i was going to school) when i graduate, i hope to be making $1.75 an hour!!!
> 
> ha! she said, _fat chance!!_
> 
> dem was de daze!!!  and gasoline was $24-cents a gallon.... for the expensive hi-test Ethyol ~



My first job out of HS was working summer fallow at $6 a DAY and found. Day was from sunup-sundown. 1953


----------



## bob kern

turnkey4099 said:


> That's what I call "uglies". Anything that won't stack nice. I throw them on a pile or on top of existing ricks and burn them first at the start of the season.


They are " chunky junk" here at the Kern place. 
Got a lot of btu's from them over the years tho!


----------



## H-Ranch

More work tonight and I left some to do in the morning before the chainsaw hour.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeez H, are you ever going to stop! . How many years supply have you got now? Or are you going to start selling?!


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods*. Hope you have a great day. A pic of scrounged wood just for you.


----------



## farmer steve

Post them scrounged wood pics up for Clint today guys.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday! Miss that guy although I know he does still read this thread from time to time.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Not firewood, but got the wheelbarrow......
That's what the sawdust from 1.5 acres of pine timber looks like (about 30 cubic yards), and my mill takes only about 3/32" kerf.


----------



## Lee192233

farmer steve said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods*. Hope you have a great day. A pic of scrounged wood just for you.
> View attachment 989677


Did you have to shoot the tree first, Steve? It looks like a trophy pic!


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys. First time this year I'm headed to clean up a tree row. I'll snap some pic as we go, and post back later.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> Hey guys. First time this year I'm headed to clean up a tree row. I'll snap some pic as we go, and post back later.


Good to hear from you Sean. It's been awhile. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY @mainewoods*. Hope you have a great day. A pic of scrounged wood just for you.
> View attachment 989677





farmer steve said:


> Post them scrounged wood pics up for Clint today guys.





Lee192233 said:


> Did you have to shoot the tree first, Steve? It looks like a trophy pic!


I'm not sure I understand the significance of the theme, but hey, sometimes you just run with it! Happy birthday Clint.


----------



## Marine5068

psuiewalsh said:


> The trails under the bark looks like ash borer to me, along with the bark and the layer under it look like ash


Looks like black Walnut to me.
Lots of beetles make similar tracks under bark. There are over 30,000 different beetle species in the US alone and over 300,000 around the world.


----------



## Marine5068

SS396driver said:


> Not wood but I saved this from the trash . House sold down the street and they had multible sales mostly nick nacks and old furniture . I drove by yesterday saw a huge pile of stuff this little fan caught my eye as it wasnt at the sales . Cord was trash but the blade turned so I took a chance new power cord a little cleaning and I oiled the bearings it has oil feeds on both sides . Works great but only on high most likely a blown resistor on the switch. Mimar Dynafan 325 circa 1950 made in Brooklyn NYView attachment 977037
> View attachment 977038
> View attachment 977039


Looks cool.
I'd fix that resistor switch and refinish it the same colour at the same time.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Birthday Clint ... Hope to see you post! Miss you and your Avatar! I believe you are the "Father" of the best thread (and one of the longest running) on this site!

I think this means you will be a year older than me for a few months!


----------



## JustJeff

It's obviously unethical to cut wood while it's still alive. Properly and humanely dispatch a tree with a firearm before felling! Lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I'll pick up @Brufab on the way down - we'll have a high old time running wheelbarrows, fixing hammers, and bringing some Remingtons back to life. And of course a fire in Brutus at the end of the day for Miller time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Jeez H, are you ever going to stop! . How many years supply have you got now? Or are you going to start selling?!


same page, same thot! day in, day out... wb after wb!!! non-stop...

must get cold there!


----------



## husqvarna257

After 3 weeks we finally got our propane boiler and hot water system installed. getting the Massachusetts energy loan paper work approved was a long process. Anything the state does always goes like that. But interest free for 7 years and a $2300 rebate is worth that. The installer had no problems hooking it into our OWB set up. I'll run the OWB one more time to clean it out and shut it down. It was down a month ago because the circulator died after 9+ years. The new energy saving circulator should cut next seasons electric bill down. 
I took my wife to the pond where she had her fathers ashes spread. It was where she went with him to fish as a kid. Now it is a bad area due to drug users going there to shoot up etc. I had my .22 magnum pocket revolver on me loaded with self defense rounds with me just to be safe.


----------



## SS396driver

Car show today no wood I drove the Chevelle my wife drove the 72 C20 . Not staying long as it’s 88 right now and forecast to be 94-6 by 3 pm


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Clint! Haven’t done much wood scrounging yet this year so here’s an old picture


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> That's what makes up the top layer of any cord I stack



Same.


----------



## GrizG

Only stuff I’ve seen today looks like this… Kennebunkport area…


----------



## morewood

My firewood helper got his wish. We came down to the beach wrestling nationals at Carolina Beach. He and a few of his teammates came down and competed. Got to have a break occasionally.


----------



## JustJeff

Strolled past the wheelbarrow dealership today. For your viewing pleasure


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Strolled past the wheelbarrow dealership today. For your viewing pleasure
> View attachment 989818


Did you take any out for comparative test drives or were you just kicking tires?


----------



## Lee192233

My dad was getting after it with the MS241C I bought him for his birthday.

He loves it. It's a huge leap forward from the 011 he was using before. Thanks @chipper1 for getting me in touch with @Scandy14 to buy the saw from.


----------



## farmer steve

Lee192233 said:


> My dad was getting after it with the MS241C I bought him for his birthday.View attachment 989825
> 
> He loves it. It's a huge leap forward from the 011 he was using before. Thanks @chipper1 for getting me in touch with @Scandy14 to buy the saw from.


Great saw. Cuts waaay above its pay grade.


----------



## sundance

Lee192233 said:


> My dad was getting after it with the MS241C I bought him for his birthday.View attachment 989825
> 
> He loves it. It's a huge leap forward from the 011 he was using before. Thanks @chipper1 for getting me in touch with @Scandy14 to buy the saw from.


Wish I could find one.


----------



## H-Ranch

One from earlier today that I didn't have time to post. Spoiler alert: I did split some oak today that will be the focus of tomorrow's mini-documentary.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry mine is being used since yesterday.... BIG tree, oak, BIG scrounge; 2 hses down...
> View attachment 989501
> View attachment 989503
> 
> View attachment 989504


Nice highway tires .
Looks like some nice wood .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lotta wood. boss man said i could have it all! lol, or just what i wanted. and that worked out swell!~
> 
> View attachment 989506
> View attachment 989507
> View attachment 989508
> View attachment 989509
> View attachment 989510


I was contacted today by a guy I haven't talked to in 4 yrs. I don't think he's ever seen me do any cutting/tree work, but he seems to think I could cut cut down his buddies tree about the same size as that one, I'm not as convinced. I mean, I know I could cut it down, but without damaging anything might be a different story. It's right next to and overhanging the house with large branches, and it's a smaller city lot, so it can't be dropped whole. I'll probably be passing on this one, unless I get someone else involved to climb/rig. It's just a bit over my head lol.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> One from earlier today that I didn't have time to post. Spoiler alert: I did split some oak today that will be the focus of tomorrow's mini-documentary.
> View attachment 989902


Mini-documentary .
Nice job.
When you dropping the cherry .


----------



## chipper1

Construction123 said:


> When talking about suitable entry-level Peltor hearing protectors, Tactical Sport and Tactical 100 are two of the best contenders. Peltor Tactical Sport seems to be a better option in terms of battery life, volume control, and recovery time. But when it comes to better hearing protection, the Tactical 100 gets the upper hand with its slightly higher NRR.


@pioneerguy600 ,
Thanks man .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Mini-documentary .
> Nice job.
> When you dropping the cherry .


I was hoping to mow the lawn before i dropped the cherry, but it wouldn't start yesterday. Didn't have time today, so I'll look at it tomorrow. Always something.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> My dad was getting after it with the MS241C I bought him for his birthday.View attachment 989825
> 
> He loves it. It's a huge leap forward from the 011 he was using before. Thanks @chipper1 for getting me in touch with @Scandy14 to buy the saw from.


That's awesome, glad I could help. 
Did he do all that?
Hey what's the scoop on the mini-split?


farmer steve said:


> Great saw. Cuts waaay above its pay grade.


For sure they do.
I was just noticing today that the ms251 has 3 hp and weighs 11 lbs, the 241 is 3.1 hp and weighs 9.9lbs. The 241 runs the picco(not that you couldn't run it on the 251, I've run it on the 261), which really performs well on saws under 4hp, after 4 hp I'd rather run standard 3/8. 


sundance said:


> Wish I could find one.


Like you're ready to buy one, or you just wish you could have one?


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I was hoping to mow the lawn before i dropped the cherry, but it wouldn't start yesterday. Didn't have time today, so I'll look at it tomorrow. Always something.


I had some mower issues myself today. Bought a cub cadet to resell and had planned on mowing with it today and at least the next mow after this rain lets up, then I have to replace the head gasket. So I got a little done out by the rd around my spruce trees(yes I have spruce trees, I planted them, Norway spruce), then the deck belt came off. No problem, I put it back on, but the spring didn't have much tension as the belt was pretty stretched out. Got a little more done and the belt cam off again .No problem though, he gave me a spare new deck belt. So I put it on and the belt had no tension on it, it was 2" too long, good feeling gone. Made a bunch of calls and no-one had it in stock. Called our local equipment repair shop and no-one would pick up the phone. Buddy drops off the trailer he borrowed and said he'd see me in church tomorrow, you mean in two days, his kids were like tomorrow . Okay, so I'm a day off and a belt short, or a belt long LOL.
Then I had an issue with the front attachment point on the kubota deck, not sure what's wrong, it must have a slight burr on it that was keeping the pin that holds it together from clicking in. Everything was 100% hooked up and ready to go, and that thing took me an extra 15 min, yep, 1st world problems .

You will probably be able to snap those limbs off it without dropping it it's so punky


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, glad I could help.
> Did he do all that?
> Hey what's the scoop on the mini-split?


Thanks again! No, a tree service dropped the tree. They left the wood for us. Next weekend I will head up and cut up the bigger pieces. I will finally be able to give the 660 and the 400 good runs. It's a large oak(36" DBH) that was starting to tip over due to the shallow soil in Door County. If it tipped the roots would've torn up my parents cottage and the tree would have crushed the neighbor's cottage.
I believe the mini-split is a Klimeaire. They used to have baseboard heaters and a window air conditioner in the cottage. My parents remodeled the cottage about 3 years ago and added the mini-split. It's a heat pump also so it does all the heating and cooling. For an off brand unit it works really well. It's quiet and efficient compared to a window unit.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> I had some mower issues myself today. Bought a cub cadet to resell and had planned on mowing with it today and at least the next mow after this rain lets up, then I have to replace the head gasket. So I got a little done out by the rd around my spruce trees(yes I have spruce trees, I planted them, Norway spruce), then the deck belt came off. No problem, I put it back on, but the spring didn't have much tension as the belt was pretty stretched out. Got a little more done and the belt cam off again .No problem though, he gave me a spare new deck belt. So I put it on and the belt had no tension on it, it was 2" too long, good feeling gone. Made a bunch of calls and no-one had it in stock. Called our local equipment repair shop and no-one would pick up the phone. Buddy drops off the trailer he borrowed and said he'd see me in church tomorrow, you mean in two days, his kids were like tomorrow . Okay, so I'm a day off and a belt short, or a belt long LOL.
> Then I had an issue with the front attachment point on the kubota deck, not sure what's wrong, it must have a slight burr on it that was keeping the pin that holds it together from clicking in. Everything was 100% hooked up and ready to go, and that thing took me an extra 15 min, yep, 1st world problems .
> 
> You will probably be able to snap those limbs off it without dropping it it's so punky


Always something with equipment!The things that are supposed to make our lives easier can truly be a pita sometimes! Dead batteries, broken belts, ruptured hoses, the list goes on and on. Like you said though, first world problems!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.




This is a small section of one of three different snag patches Ive been working for a few years, but I'll never tell where!  PREMIUM FIRE WOOD GALORE!!! And I have a total of about 20 acer's of this standing dead all to myself!


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 989931
> 
> This is a small section of one of three different snag patches Ive been working for a few years, but I'll never tell where!  PREMIUM FIRE WOOD GALORE!!! And I have a total of about 20 acer's of this standing dead all to myself!


Nice dry wood. Looks ready to burn. Be careful though, it looks like spruce. You'll burn your house down.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks again! No, a tree service dropped the tree. They left the wood for us. Next weekend I will head up and cut up the bigger pieces. I will finally be able to give the 660 and the 400 good runs. It's a large oak(36" DBH) that was starting to tip over due to the shallow soil in Door County. If it tipped the roots would've torn up my parents cottage and the tree would have crushed the neighbor's cottage.
> I believe the mini-split is a Klimeaire. They used to have baseboard heaters and a window air conditioner in the cottage. My parents remodeled the cottage about 3 years ago and added the mini-split. It's a heat pump also so it does all the heating and cooling. For an off brand unit it works really well. It's quiet and efficient compared to a window unit.


Sounds like a good time. I need to get a little saw time myself, been a while, other than cutting a couple 4x4's off a sign at the church building and cutting a couple 2x4 off the trailer yesterday .
Thanks for the info, I'll look them up. Hope to have the 12x24 section of my barn sealed up this winter to work in. I probably won't be able to afford a unit like that until a later date, just trying to put the info together now to make a decision in case there is something I need to prep before siding it and the concrete.


Lee192233 said:


> Always something with equipment!The things that are supposed to make our lives easier can truly be a pita sometimes! Dead batteries, broken belts, ruptured hoses, the list goes on and on. Like you said though, first world problems!


I bought it knowing it had a bad head gasket, but I wasn't expecting the belt issue, oh well. I'll get it purchased tomorrow and can start on the head gasket this week since the mower decking now on my kubota and I won't need to use it. I guess it's a good thing it needs the belt, because it forces me to work on the main issue which is where the money is on this machine.
Yep, first world problems that we are blessed to have, although it doesn't always feel that way when you are in the middle of them.
I like how a buddy like to describe car issues when you ask him if they are hard, he says "no, it just takes longer", great way to look at it .


----------



## H-Ranch

Back to third world problems... or methods anyway. Wheelbarrow! LOL. A little warm-up with honey locust. It's every bit as heavy as oak and some btu charts rate it better. No matter really since it all goes to the stacks.


And a few straight grained red oak loads mostly from a nice 20" trunk section. Actually it had a slight twist to it, but just a few degrees so splitting and stacking were still easy.




And a mix of chunky junk.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a good time. I need to get a little saw time myself, been a while, other than cutting a couple 4x4's off a sign at the church building and cutting a couple 2x4 off the trailer yesterday .
> Thanks for the info, I'll look them up. Hope to have the 12x24 section of my barn sealed up this winter to work in. I probably won't be able to afford a unit like that until a later date, just trying to put the info together now to make a decision in case there is something I need to prep before siding it and the concrete.
> 
> I bought it knowing it had a bad head gasket, but I wasn't expecting the belt issue, oh well. I'll get it purchased tomorrow and can start on the head gasket this week since the mower decking now on my kubota and I won't need to use it. I guess it's a good thing it needs the belt, because it forces me to work on the main issue which is where the money is on this machine.
> Yep, first world problems that we are blessed to have, although it doesn't always feel that way when you are in the middle of them.
> I like how a buddy like to describe car issues when you ask him if they are hard, he says "no, it just takes longer", great way to look at it .


What make of engine is on that Cub? Few years back I was in the market for a mower and it came down to Cub, Simplicity and Deere. In the end, I went with the Deere, with the Kawasaki powerhead being a big factor ( Biggest factor, admittedly, who doesn't love J.D green?). Simplicity had a Vanguard, but I can't remember what the Cub had.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> What make of engine is on that Cub? Few years back I was in the market for a mower and it came down to Cub, Simplicity and Deere. In the end, I went with the Deere, with the Kawasaki powerhead being a big factor ( Biggest factor, admittedly, who doesn't love J.D green?). Simplicity had a Vanguard, but I can't remember what the Cub had.


It has a Kohler, 27hp iirc. 
The earlier engines(early 2000) were known to have head gasket problems. You get them in a kit that has new bolts and updated gaskets. I've done a few of them. Not bad to do, but I'd rather not get dirty if I don't have to, you guys hiring .
If any of you guys have a liquid cooled motor be sure to blow the radiator out as that's a big problem causing head gaskets to go bad. Plugged cooling fins on the cylinder/ heads on air cooled is an issue too, but with way more hrs usually.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> It has a Kohler, 27hp iirc.
> The earlier engines(early 2000) were known to have head gasket problems. You get them in a kit that has new bolts and updated gaskets. I've done a few of them. Not bad to do, but I'd rather not get dirty if I don't have to, you guys hiring .
> If any of you guys have a liquid cooled motor be sure to blow the radiator out as that's a big problem causing head gaskets to go bad. Plugged cooling fins on the cylinder/ heads on air cooled is an issue too, but with way more hrs usually.


Last I knew, they were BEGGING for mechanics at our Clare shop and OTR drivers, but full on local guys. When the licensing rules changed a couple months back, they decided to start an in-house, company paid, Class-A training program. I don't know the in and outs of the commitment after completion of the course, but I still think it's an excellent opportunity for a young man (or woman) who doesn't have the grades for college or the desire to enlist in the armed forces.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Did you have to shoot the tree first, Steve?* It looks like a trophy pic!*


postcard pro-level

only thing missing is the caption:* "Wish You Were Here, Too!"*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure I understand the significance of the theme, but hey, sometimes you just run with it! Happy birthday Clint.
> View attachment 989715


my lil tiger  has been begging for a snapshot since it cut up all that big oak scrounge other day. i got a wb full as we speak, and mite could find the other stand in, too! 'film at 11' ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> It's obviously unethical to cut wood while it's still alive. Properly and humanely dispatch a tree with a firearm before felling! Lol


more to it than just a  

trees r plants, and plants 'talk' or so the bots say...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Strolled past the wheelbarrow dealership today. For your viewing pleasure
> View attachment 989818


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Did you take any out for comparative test drives or were you just kicking tires?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Great saw. Cuts waaay above its pay grade.


just like my lil Echo!!! one heck of a saw...  never could have imagined...  it to pcs! 

in Mean Machine depts... it quailifys and ranks high on list... well, imo!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Nice highway tires *.
> Looks like some nice wood .
> 
> I was contacted today by a guy I haven't talked to in 4 yrs. I don't think he's ever seen me do any cutting/tree work, but he seems to think I could cut cut down his buddies tree about the same size as that one, I'm not as convinced. I mean, I know I could cut it down, but without damaging anything might be a different story. It's right next to and overhanging the house with large branches, and it's a smaller city lot, so it can't be dropped whole. I'll probably be passing on this one, unless I get someone else involved to climb/rig. It's just a bit over my head lol.


hi chipper - haha!

even stock, it's rated 'off road use only!!'

but i modded it up some... new wheels n tires.... and ez now on any local streets.



if a pix is seeing!!.... run it at low speeds to save on gasoline and fuel costs these days


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Mini-documentary* .
> Nice job.
> When you dropping the cherry .


a wb minidoc.. 1 pix!

speaking of pix theme's.. same wood, same barrow, same area, same theme!

some posts are not



[  ]

a theme i can go with: another, please


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I had some mower issues myself today. Bought a cub cadet to resell and had planned on mowing with it today and at least the next mow after this rain lets up, then I have to replace the head gasket. So I got a little done out by the rd around my spruce trees(yes I have spruce trees, I planted them, Norway spruce), then the deck belt came off. No problem, I put it back on, but the spring didn't have much tension as the belt was pretty stretched out. Got a little more done and the belt cam off again .No problem though, he gave me a spare new deck belt. So I put it on and the belt had no tension on it, it was 2" too long, good feeling gone. Made a bunch of calls and no-one had it in stock. Called our local equipment repair shop and no-one would pick up the phone. Buddy drops off the trailer he borrowed and said he'd see me in church tomorrow, you mean in two days, his kids were like tomorrow . Okay, so I'm a day off and a belt short, or a belt long LOL.
> Then I had an issue with the front attachment point on the kubota deck, not sure what's wrong, it must have a slight burr on it that was keeping the pin that holds it together from clicking in. Everything was 100% hooked up and ready to go, and that thing took me an extra 15 min, yep, 1st world problems .
> 
> You will probably be able to snap those limbs off it without dropping it it's so punky


reminds me of mowing other day. Murphy was helping. not fun to be on rim on side of the road... and more 'park it' probs, too! but managed to not let it all get in my way...

i needed that grass! to mulch up my corn patch


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Back to third world problems... or methods anyway. Wheelbarrow! LOL. A little warm-up with honey locust. It's every bit as heavy as oak and some btu charts rate it better. No matter really since it all goes to the stacks.
> View attachment 990003
> 
> And a few straight grained red oak loads mostly from a nice 20" trunk section. Actually it had a slight twist to it, but just a few degrees so splitting and stacking were still easy.
> View attachment 990000
> View attachment 990001
> View attachment 990002
> 
> And a mix of chunky junk.
> View attachment 989999
> 
> View attachment 989998


I can't wait to have some wheelbarrow loads like those feeding this barrel burner my dad built for his pole barn.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Always something with equipment!The things that are supposed to make our lives easier can truly be a pita sometimes! Dead batteries, broken belts, ruptured hoses, the list goes on and on. Like you said though, first world problems!


life on the farm:

"always something... _batteries and tires!!!'


_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 989931
> 
> This is a small section of one of three different snag patches Ive been working for a few years, but I'll never tell where!  PREMIUM FIRE WOOD GALORE!!! And I have a total of about 20 acer's of this standing dead all to myself!


yo KK!~ think u r on the right track! you prob got it better than me, that stuff looks like a lot of work. cut, drag, split... well,u know the drill! lol down here where i live, in town... it rains firewood scrounge! just couple days ago... boss man said, sure-take all u want! take it al, if u want!!!'


it is constant!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Nice dry wood. Looks ready to burn. Be careful though, it looks like spruce. You'll burn your house down.


looks like a standing log cabin to me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I bought it knowing it had a bad head gasket,* but I wasn't expecting the belt issue, oh well. I'll get it purchased tomorrow and can start on the head gasket this week since the mower decking now on my kubota and I won't need to use it. I guess it's a good thing it needs the belt, because it forces me to work on the main issue which is where the money is on this machine.
> Yep, first world problems that we are blessed to have, although it doesn't always feel that way when you are in the middle of them.
> I like how a buddy like to describe car issues when you ask him if they are hard, he says "no, it just takes longer", great way to look at it .


i know u will have it apart and back together ez. maybe u can hoelp Brufab with his lil offroader!? u seem to be able to fix small engine issues faster than i can create them!!!

LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I can't wait to have some wheelbarrow loads like those feeding this barrel burner my dad built for his pole barn. View attachment 990097


awesome!


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> reminds me of mowing other day. Murphy was helping. not fun to be on rim on side of the road... and more 'park it' probs, too! but managed to not let it all get in my way...
> 
> i needed that grass! to mulch up my corn patch
> 
> View attachment 990095
> 
> View attachment 990096


I have never seen a tire come off like that BL Maybe baked in the Texas sun? all I have ran over the past 30 years have been snapper.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Back to third world problems... or methods anyway. Wheelbarrow! LOL. A little warm-up with honey locust. It's every bit as heavy as oak and some btu charts rate it better. No matter really since it all goes to the stacks.
> View attachment 990003
> 
> And a few straight grained red oak loads mostly from a nice 20" trunk section. Actually it had a slight twist to it, but just a few degrees so splitting and stacking were still easy.
> View attachment 990000
> View attachment 990001
> View attachment 990002
> 
> And a mix of chunky junk.
> View attachment 989999
> 
> View attachment 989998


swell pix, there H-R!! is that another mini-doc??

btu's aside, don't matter to me... it's always oak! i pass on 99% of it there is so much! if i added in any other wood... it would be 100%!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I have never seen a tire come off like that BL Maybe baked in the Texas sun? all I have ran over the past 30 years have been snapper.


really was a bit of a slap in the face...  as in a true  when _something_ hit my shoe... and i had just posted up this pix with comment:

sweet, nice lil snapper



little did i know... and low and behold... there is the culprit wheel/tire... acting innocent as day is long!! 

i plan on a few $$ hun in parts for it soon. all drive/belt stuff. mite amp up the  and get some new wheels. can just imagine cost of steelies! ha. in meantime... plan to wire it all back together 

well, u get the idea


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my kinda guy!.....


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> really was a bit of a slap in the face...  as in a true  when _something_ hit my shoe... and i had just posted up this pix with comment:
> 
> sweet, nice lil snapper
> View attachment 990102
> 
> 
> little did i know... and low and behold... there is the culprit wheel/tire... acting innocent as day is long!!
> 
> i plan on a few $$ hun in parts for it soon. all drive/belt stuff. mite amp up the  and get some new wheels. can just imagine cost of steelies! ha. in meantime... plan to wire it all back together
> 
> well, u get the idea
> 
> View attachment 990104


That's a nice mower, luckily snapper has a good following and parts are available since the design basically never changed when it comes to the drive train and deck.


----------



## Brufab

I was just looking at wheels a couple days ago at the local ace hardware. They had some nice plastic ones I may go back and get and the steel ones they had you could get a set for 45-60$


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

one for London Neil:


----------



## Jere39

Just back from our cabin in the PA mountains where we heat with firewood when occupied. Bad News - Good News, another of our oaks in front of the cabin died. These oaks on the top here do not grow fast, but they seem to grow extra hard. So, good news, ready supply of oak. I cut this one down after moving the trucks, and lining it to avoid risk of a fall over our power lines. 

This was a little over 20" dbh, but over 100 years old:




The father/son crew moved the 12' sections around to the back (less likely to get stolen) where I cut to 18" rounds for the splitting and stacking team:




Up early the next morning to tackle stove pipe cleaning and noticed one of our neighbors was looking for breakfast too:




It was stinking hot, but at least in the mountains, it was not humid, and there was a breeze. Still ended up sweated and covered in saw dust day one, then sweated and covered in soot day two. Still a great time with some buddies at camp.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Happy birthday Clint! Haven’t done much wood scrounging yet this year so here’s an old picture View attachment 989772


 Can’t love that one enough!!


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> Like you're ready to buy one, or you just wish you could have one?


@chipper1 , Like I'd really like to have one but probably not ready for the price of a not available saw. I'd also be concerned about future parts as it hasn't been available here for years. If I do anything I'll probable get an Echo CS-4910 to replace my Stihl MS-250.


----------



## sean donato

So we're into this tree row 2 days now. Yesterday was nearly a waste. Backhoe blew 2 hydro lines right out of the gate. Till that got fixed the first time two hours had gone past. All the local places that were open till 12 on a Saturday were closed, so a rigging from tsc got us going till line 2 blew out. At that point I basically chewed my dad out. I had wanted to rent a mini hoe for the weekend. He told me to call the rental place and see what they had. I wanted a 10k lb machine but ended up with a 6k lb machine. Better then the broken back hoe. Towards the end of the day yesterday we noticed the skid loader was leaving a trail of hydro fluid. This really surprised us as the pumps and wheel motors were just all replaced in it. (Long story, hydrostatic pump went belly up. There were rold to replace every hose that had rubber in or on it.) So that left us with the mini and my dad's old kubota to keep going. Picked the mini up around 1 Saturday (thankfully there was a guy that stayed late so we could get it) worked till 8pm. Got out today around 8am, got all the brush and dead trees cleared out and started dropping the bigger trees. Never ever have I been so disappointed in my 562xp. Kept wanting to flood out at idle. Finished the day out with my 390xp. Dang boys I'm out of shape, lol. Dropped a big cherry and mulberry. (Dad was on the mini cleaning up at this point) wasn't paying attention and the old man drug the entire mulberry off to the fire. I was pretty upset about that. 
Anyway today ended pretty early. Rain set in hard and fast. Went from bright and sunny to black and pouring in about 30 seconds. Had to load the skid loader in the rain. Only had it borrowed for the weekend. Didn't get the more or less finish pic I wanted. I'll be back out tomorrow and snap a few more.


----------



## sean donato

Jere39 said:


> Just back from our cabin in the PA mountains where we heat with firewood when occupied. Bad News - Good News, another of our oaks in front of the cabin died. These oaks on the top here do not grow fast, but they seem to grow extra hard. So, good news, ready supply of oak. I cut this one down after moving the trucks, and lining it to avoid risk of a fall over our power lines.
> 
> This was a little over 20" dbh, but over 100 years old:
> 
> View attachment 990130
> 
> 
> The father/son crew moved the 12' sections around to the back (less likely to get stolen) where I cut to 18" rounds for the splitting and stacking team:
> 
> View attachment 990131
> 
> 
> Up early the next morning to tackle stove pipe cleaning and noticed one of our neighbors was looking for breakfast too:
> 
> View attachment 990132
> 
> 
> It was stinking hot, but at least in the mountains, it was not humid, and there was a breeze. Still ended up sweated and covered in saw dust day one, then sweated and covered in soot day two. Still a great time with some buddies at camp.


Still have 3 oaks I need to get down that died last year. One week nice and leafy next week. No leaves. None of them ever tried to bud this spring. Sad when you have to cut down a nice tree.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

These two different patches of standing dead are right off an old logging road. Just minutes from home! After cutting timber In remote camps for years. These snag strips make for great weekend wheeler logging fun! Just fall'n and haul'n!  Keep your head up though and watch out! A lot of slab bark and rotten tops!


----------



## H-Ranch

More noodling tonight with the short amount of time I had. 


Had to go pro level here because I didn't went to leave just a few splits behind for tomorrow. Luckily it's pine so it wasn't so bad to push.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jere39 said:


> Just back from our cabin in the PA mountains where we heat with firewood when occupied. Bad News - Good News, another of our oaks in front of the cabin died. These oaks on the top here do not grow fast, but they seem to grow extra hard. So, good news, ready supply of oak. I cut this one down after moving the trucks, and lining it to avoid risk of a fall over our power lines.
> 
> This was a little over 20" dbh, but over 100 years old:
> 
> View attachment 990130
> 
> 
> The father/son crew moved the 12' sections around to the back (less likely to get stolen) where I cut to 18" rounds for the splitting and stacking team:
> 
> View attachment 990131
> 
> 
> Up early the next morning to tackle stove pipe cleaning and noticed one of our neighbors was looking for breakfast too:
> 
> View attachment 990132
> 
> 
> It was stinking hot, but at least in the mountains, it was not humid, and there was a breeze. Still ended up sweated and covered in saw dust day one, then sweated and covered in soot day two. Still a great time with some buddies at camp.


swell pix there Jre! thanks for the post, looks like a swell place to hang out. seems it was a busy day. sorta of an MG! moment to see that sort of breakfast company. well, imo....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 990173
> View attachment 990175
> View attachment 990176
> 
> These two different patches of standing dead are right off an old logging road. Just minutes from home! After cutting timber In remote camps for years. These snag strips make for great weekend wheeler logging fun! Just fall'n and haul'n!  Keep your head up though and watch out! A lot of slab bark and rotten tops!


snow pix and AK pix  well, imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure I understand the significance of the theme, but hey, sometimes you just run with it! Happy birthday Clint.
> View attachment 989715




Happy BD, Clint ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

for Brufab -


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> @chipper1 , Like I'd really like to have one but probably not ready for the price of a not available saw. I'd also be concerned about future parts as it hasn't been available here for years. If I do anything I'll probable get an Echo CS-4910 to replace my Stihl MS-250.


If there's nothing wrong with the 250 I don't think there would be any advantage getting the echo.


----------



## chipper1

You can do it. @Cowboy254


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You can do I'd @Cowboy254


Read! Read! Read! Read!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I dropped this beautiful stick of firewood yesterday. 40" on the stump. It was broke off about two thirds up and I hauled the top half out yesterday, (three loads) and I'll have the other half out of the woods today! Today will take two full War Wagon loads plus a small load of the last two butt rounds. Good fun!  





Rounds and Ribbons my fellow Brethren, Cutters, and Sawyer's!  Rounds and Ribbons! I'm hoping to get over two cords out of this spruce snag when it's all said and done! Until next time...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> I dropped this beautiful stick of firewood yesterday. 40" on the stump. It was broke off about two thirds up and I hauled the top half out yesterday, (three loads) and I'll have the other half out of the woods today! Today will take two full War Wagon loads plus a small load of the last two butt rounds. Good fun!  View attachment 990351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounds and Ribbons my fellow Brethren, Cutters, and Sawyer's!  Rounds and Ribbons! I'm hoping to get over two cords out of this spruce snag when it's all said and done! Until next time...
> View attachment 990353
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Looks like you're living the life! Stay safe!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Looks like you're living the life! Stay safe!


I always try to stay as safe as possible! That's all we can do as cutters right? Is try try our best to stay safe? And also thankyou


----------



## sean donato

Finally finished up the tree row. There was more we could have done, but the machine had to be back by 3. Ended up using the 359 today. The 562xp kept flooding itself (yes I tried a new plug, didn't help any.) Ended up getting a decent bit of cherry, black walnut, locust, and mulberry.(I finally started picking the logs back off the burn pile till dad got the message lol) went and dropped off the mini. Then ran back to dad's and finished cleaning up our tools and put the tractor away and what not. Dad asked what I was doing with my saw. Figured the way it was running something in the electronics of the carb wasn't working, so I told him I'd stop by the dealer on the way home and see what they had to say. Flooded it's self out good and proper. Was quoted $300.00 parts and labor. Told them I'd think about it. Shelves were basically bare of new saws. They said no new stock was expected until September at the earliest. (Small dealer closest to my house) went home. Put the trailer away and cleaned up the saws. Thought about it for a little and called the dealer across town. They had zero husqys comparable to the 562xp one ms400cm and one ms462.... asked if they would hold them till tomorrow.(they would be closed till I ran to the other side of town) got a resounding no....... ill post up pics of the ms400 I bought over the phone, when I pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## sundance

chipper1 said:


> If there's nothing wrong with the 250 I don't think there would be any advantage getting the echo.


250 has been a beast to start. I put an aftermarket recoil on it and seems to be doing better. I haven't given up on it yet, this summer will tell. I agree there isn't really all that much between the 2 if the 250 will start and run.


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> 250 has been a beast to start. I put an aftermarket recoil on it and seems to be doing better. I haven't given up on it yet, this summer will tell. I agree there isn't really all that much between the 2 if the 250 will start and run.


Get the echo...they start easy...


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> Get the echo...they start easy...


I'm really thinking about it for that reason. Happy with my smaller Echo's. If I could find a real deal I'd do it. I haven't been happy with the 250 since I bought it instead of a Dolmar 421.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Only two rounds left!  probably haul them out tomorrow. 
One guess as to witch stick is hitting the ground next!


----------



## Captain Bruce

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 990315
> 
> Happy BD, Clint ~


Is that a silencer? on a paint ball gun?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

chipper1 said:


> If there's nothing wrong with the 250 I don't think there would be any advantage getting the echo.


Why not use both?
IMO when cutting all day, hr after hr it’s better on the saws swap them every tank.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> More noodling tonight with the short amount of time I had.
> View attachment 990186
> 
> Had to go pro level here because I didn't went to leave just a few splits behind for tomorrow. Luckily it's pine so it wasn't so bad to push. View attachment 990185


That's just showing off hr!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Aknutter

Captain Bruce said:


> Is that a silencer? on a paint ball gun?



I believe it's a pellet gun


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Couldn't help myself! Had to go get those last two butt cuts before supper!  Took the 260 this time to buck a few 20" rounds to keep the big rounds from rolling around.  The 260's power to weight ratio is pretty impressive to say the least when set up with the right size cutting implements. That little saw is quite the "little engine that could!" I like to run a 16" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp round chisel on her. She really performs with that set up for a small saw! Madsen's set it up with a 20" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp and also set it up with a 16" .50 gage bar and 3/8 full comp. I thought it was a bit to much for her to pull after running both set ups. When stepped it down to the .325 pitch on a 16" bar. The saw really performed and impressed the heck out of me! I was running 70cc and up for years before I bought the 260. I didn't know a 260 had that kind of power when set up properly! I'd put it up against a 270 any day of the week!  


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> That's just showing off hr!!!!!! Lol


Oh, you must be mistaken, Bob. I'm not one to show off. In fact, I tell my kids all the time that of all my many great characteristics and personal quality traits, I think my best one is my humbleness. I'm the most humble person I know!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't help myself! Had to go get those last two butt cuts before supper!  Took the 260 this time to buck a few 20" rounds to keep the big rounds from rolling around.  The 260's power to weight ratio is pretty impressive to say the least when set up with the right size cutting implements. That little saw is quite the "little engine that could!" I like to run a 16" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp round chisel on her. She really performs with that set up for a small saw! Madsen's set it up with a 20" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp and also set it up with a 16" .50 gage bar and 3/8 full comp. I thought it was a bit to much for her to pull after running both set ups. When stepped it down to the .325 pitch on a 16" bar. The saw really performed and impressed the heck out of me! I was running 70cc and up for years before I bought the 260. I didn't know a 260 had that kind of power when set up properly! I'd put it up against a 270 any day of the week!  View attachment 990422
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Have a 026 and 261. I always felt that 18" .325 was the best /max for the 50 cc saw. I have a like new 16" .325 B/C here I may throw on the 261 next time I need to replace the chain. Yours looks like it's doin the job.


----------



## ValleyForge

farmer steve said:


> Have a 026 and 261. I always felt that 18" .325 was the best /max for the 50 cc saw. I have a like new 16" .325 B/C here I may throw on the 261 next time I need to replace the chain. Yours looks like it's doin the job.


My 261 is my truck saw….it goes everywhere with me…it’s kinda like a adjustable wrench or screwdriver….


----------



## 501Maico

Woken from my nap by the alluring sound of chainsaws, another scrounge directly across the street. In the past few years, with the mature oaks and ash dying, a majority of my scrounges have been in a 200' radius of my house. With sidewalks and handicap rated crosswalks, this setup has been my way of moving wood. On one scrounge 3 doors down, I was able to squeeze through the gate of a chain link fence to the back yard by removing the grass deflector.
My dad's 1978 Allis Chalmers (Simplicity) mower and same year Sears cart. This was my main mower until 2 years ago when I got the zero turn.
The first load was the 3 vertical logs but loading and unloading was too hard on my back so I started sawing to length. There was a larger diameter trunk that I couldn't budge so I needed to bring the saw anyways.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Get the echo...they start easy...


I haven't found that to be the case. @Honyuk96 would probably say the same thing. They are good little saws, but I dont consider them in the same class as the 550mk2/5105(about the same weight/power as each other), and the 550mk1/261, of which the 550 is a little lower on power, which makes the 261 a better one saw plan(if that's what someone needs. With a muffler mod the echos do wake up nicely, but I'd still rather have the dolmar/husky or stihl. Personally I'd rather have the husky 450 than the echo 4910, and the 450 is a plastic cased saw, it starts, and handles better for me.
The easiest to start 50cc saws are the dolmar 5105 and the husky 550.
Some 261's start well, while others it's 6-8 pulls if they've been sitting, about the same as the echo.
Primer bulb saws rock when they've been sitting a bit, 2-3 pulls and running.
I still want to run the new echo 7310, haven't had my hands on one yet, all I've heard is good though.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't help myself! Had to go get those last two butt cuts before supper!  Took the 260 this time to buck a few 20" rounds to keep the big rounds from rolling around.  The 260's power to weight ratio is pretty impressive to say the least when set up with the right size cutting implements. That little saw is quite the "little engine that could!" I like to run a 16" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp round chisel on her. She really performs with that set up for a small saw! Madsen's set it up with a 20" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp and also set it up with a 16" .50 gage bar and 3/8 full comp. I thought it was a bit to much for her to pull after running both set ups. When stepped it down to the .325 pitch on a 16" bar. The saw really performed and impressed the heck out of me! I was running 70cc and up for years before I bought the 260. I didn't know a 260 had that kind of power when set up properly! I'd put it up against a 270 any day of the week!  View attachment 990422
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Nice loads, and ribbons lol.
Wait until you get your hands on a new ms261, it's like running the old Honda 350 rancher vs the 420 .
Is that a 2011 I see, I need one of those.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice loads, and ribbons lol.
> Wait until you get your hands on a new ms261, it's like running the old Honda 350 rancher vs the 420 .
> Is that a 2011 I see, I need one of those.


A well maintained 2010


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Woken from my nap by the alluring sound of chainsaws, another scrounge directly across the street. In the past few years, with the mature oaks and ash dying, a majority of my scrounges have been in a 200' radius of my house. With sidewalks and handicap rated crosswalks, this setup has been my way of moving wood. On one scrounge 3 doors down, I was able to squeeze through the gate of a chain link fence to the back yard by removing the grass deflector.
> My dad's 1978 Allis Chalmers (Simplicity) mower and same year Sears cart. This was my main mower until 2 years ago when I got the zero turn.
> The first load was the 3 vertical logs but loading and unloading was too hard on my back so I started sawing to length. There was a larger diameter trunk that I couldn't budge so I needed to bring the saw anyways.
> 
> View attachment 990444
> View attachment 990445
> View attachment 990446
> View attachment 990447
> View attachment 990448
> View attachment 990449


Nice loads, and tractor, orange is my favorite color .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> A well maintained 2010


Needs tires lol.
I'm talking about in the crate


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 990315
> 
> Happy BD, Clint ~


Wow BL, still like the wild wild west out there in ECHOville? Looks like your scrounged and dangerous.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> Woken from my nap by the alluring sound of chainsaws, another scrounge directly across the street. In the past few years, with the mature oaks and ash dying, a majority of my scrounges have been in a 200' radius of my house. With sidewalks and handicap rated crosswalks, this setup has been my way of moving wood. On one scrounge 3 doors down, I was able to squeeze through the gate of a chain link fence to the back yard by removing the grass deflector.
> My dad's 1978 Allis Chalmers (Simplicity) mower and same year Sears cart. This was my main mower until 2 years ago when I got the zero turn.
> The first load was the 3 vertical logs but loading and unloading was too hard on my back so I started sawing to length. There was a larger diameter trunk that I couldn't budge so I needed to bring the saw anyways.
> 
> View attachment 990444
> View attachment 990445
> View attachment 990446
> View attachment 990447
> View attachment 990448
> View attachment 990449


Sure wish we had hard woods were I live!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Got a brand new set in the shop but refuse to replace them until I stop getting traction or start getting flats!


----------



## MustangMike

My ported MS261 is one of my favorite saws, but as I cut hardwoods almost 100% of the time, I consider it a liming/light bucking saw.

I run 18" 3/8 square file on it.

The 60 and 70 cc saws go through wood 12 - 20" much faster, and when it gets over 20" I go to larger saws including two ported Hybrids and a ported 460 (all 3 w/28" bars) or my 660s/661. I have 32" and 36" bars on them. They are good for large bucking, stumping and milling.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Wow! I never even considered porting a 260 or 261. Yours must really rip! I'd rather just step up in cc myself. My 260 is just my screwing around saw. I use my big saw when I want to produce. I wonder how your ported 261 would perform with four inches less bar friction while also pulling a narrower kerf with .325? 


MustangMike said:


> My ported MS261 is one of my favorite saws, but as I cut hardwoods almost 100% of the time, I consider it a liming/light bucking saw.
> 
> I run 18" 3/8 square file on it.
> 
> The 60 and 70 cc saws go through wood 12 - 20" much faster, and when it gets over 20" I go to larger saws including two ported Hybrids and a ported 460 (all 3 w/28" bars) or my 660s/661. I have 32" and 36" bars on them. They are good for large bucking, stumping and milling.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> I haven't found that to be the case. @Honyuk96 would probably say the same thing. They are good little saws, but I dont consider them in the same class as the 550mk2/5105(about the same weight/power as each other), and the 550mk1/261, of which the 550 is a little lower on power, which makes the 261 a better one saw plan(if that's what someone needs. With a muffler mod the echos do wake up nicely, but I'd still rather have the dolmar/husky or stihl. Personally I'd rather have the husky 450 than the echo 4910, and the 450 is a plastic cased saw, it starts, and handles better for me.
> The easiest to start 50cc saws are the dolmar 5105 and the husky 550.
> Some 261's start well, while others it's 6-8 pulls if they've been sitting, about the same as the echo.
> Primer bulb saws rock when they've been sitting a bit, 2-3 pulls and running.
> I still want to run the new echo 7310, haven't had my hands on one yet, all I've heard is good though.


Speaking of starting, I've been playing around with a poulan pro 295 just for grins and giggles. After a thorough service and carb kit it has been a 1pull start several times. !?!?!!!?? Go figure.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Speaking of starting, I've been playing around with a poulan pro 295 just for grins and giggles. After a thorough service and carb kit it has been a 1pull start several times. !?!?!!!?? Go figure.


Nice. Funny how certain saws are that way, then others of the same model.are terrible. 
Just a bit ago I fired up the ms251 I bought last week. It sat for 3 days and it popped on the 3rd pull and was running on the 4th. I sharpened the chain and made a few cuts to make sure all was well. Doesn't seem to be oiling much(it also had an almost full oil tank but the fuel was low), I'll run a tank thru it and see how it does and fix whatever is wrong if it doesn't do well.
I think I'm going to get a bucket of dead standing, well leaning, black locust . Talked to the neighbor to renew my cutting "lease", and he sad take whatever you want that's dead or leaning . There's quite a bit and now that the leaves are on I'll get after it as the Mosquitoes, the barn, and jobs allow.


----------



## turnkey4099

Finished the "perfect" tree...or would have been had it been something other than willow. I had topped what was sticking out of a big sticker bush. Couldn't see past that until I chopped a hole in the bush. I was a log starting about 20" diameter running off into the distance in more brush. I've been whittling on it for several trips but I finally reached the end yesterday. 35 16" rounds starting at 20" and running up to a 28" bar not clearing on the last two rounds. That pencils out to 45+ feet with not one large side branch and only a few small ones in the entire length. It was clear of the ground by a foot or so the entire length!!! It had obviously grown straight up in dense stand and then fell over on top of another log about 10' from the butt. That was all that held it off the ground. 

I still have 3 of those big rounds left to noodle into quarters so I can load them. I'll do that tomorrow on my way home from delivering the last of a 6 cord order. Convenient, the road home goes right by that willow brush patch. 

Ah if I could only post pictures. Camera and 'puter don't seem to get along.


----------



## sean donato

Well here she is... 


All I can say is wow. Light weight handles awsome. Very nice power output. Doesn't seem to have the low end grunt I'm used to but very lively up top. It's a little back heavy, but I think of it can handle a 24" bar it would valance out about perfectly. Can't wait to get a few tanks through it. Its very stingy on oil. Put half the tank through it playing here at the house and it still had nearly a full tank of oil. Guess that will need adjusted right out of the gate. Sorry husqy.... think I'm a stihl fan again.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! I never even considered porting a 260 or 261. Yours must really rip! I'd rather just step up in cc myself. My 260 is just my screwing around saw. I use my big saw when I want to produce. I wonder how your ported 261 would perform with four inches less bar friction while also pulling a narrower kerf with .325?


One of my favorite small saws till I got my 562xp was an old 026av. Woods ported it was quite a ripper, although I'd never run more then an 18" bar on it. I gave it to my dad and still like running it. But as mentioned it's more a limb saw then a felling saw around here if tour getting into 20" + trees. Thays what the bugger saws are for.


----------



## MustangMike

I came home all happy with today's adventure, wanting to post right away, and then I turned on the news.

Prayers for the families in TX who lost loved ones! Civilization seems to be going backwards.

When I grew up, most teen-age kids had guns in their rooms, lots of schools had shooting ranges, and it was not illegal to come to school with a gun in the back window of your pickup truck ... and we had NO school shootings!

Thinks have definitely gone wrong, but we keep blaming the wrong things.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother has a few acres in Garisson NY that he is trying to sell. He got reports that a tree had fallen across his driveway and said there was another dead tree over there he wanted me to take down.

He did not know what kind either of them was, but I packed up a few saws and hooked up the trailer just in case any of it was good firewood.

On another note, since you guys were just talking about it, I took 3 saws that had not been run in about a year, and all 3 had 1/2 - 3/4 tank of fuel in them. I was VERY PLEASED that all 3 kicked on the 5th pull and started two pulls later! I guess my Amsoil Saber does a good job stabilizing the fuel!

I got there before my brother and was very pleased to see that the fallen tree was a Black Locust, and there was another standing dead Black Locust nearby! Glad I brought the trailer!


----------



## Jere39

Still not exactly sure capturing weather fallen trees on my own property is technically a "Scrounge". But, it would lay there for a couple decades gradually rotting unless I went and got it. So, here is another step in my recovery of a 32" DBH oak that fell during a wind event, whumped the earth pretty good, and then the butt bounced up and hung on one of my property corner concrete fence posts. Today I decided was a good enough day to snip off the end that was hung on the fence post: 
_(2:35 of patient, thoughtful sawing)_



I needed to work from both sides, and it is obvious that disease and ants weakened the trunk, but I still couldn't get the whole way through with my 20" bar. It was split up from the bottom, so I carved out the small split that was not hung, then worked both sides of the larger split till it cut through and dropped.

There is plenty of good solid wood there for my firewood stacks:




Then, in boring fashion, I bucked for a while:
_(2:09 at 8x bucking from each side)_


----------



## H-Ranch

Some of these photos may be NSFW (not safe for woodworkers). I finally cut up the potential saw logs I had been leaving. The opportunity cost of saving them was more than the potential was worth to me. Oh well, there will be more. The nice thing is that the straight grain makes for some nice firewood. A few red oak logs, a black walnut, and a cherry. And a bonus honey locust from splitting the other day. The cherry still needs to be split and stacked. Slight breeze and shade from an elm and oak made for perfect work conditions.


----------



## MustangMike

I cut up the fallen tree before my brother arrived, and then we dropped the other one.

However, my brother then informed me that was not the dead tree he wanted me to take down. Further down the driveway was a large, dead Hard Maple. It was well over 30" in diameter.

I asked him why he did not tell me it was so big, as I would have brought my 661 with 32" bar, and he said (with tongue in cheek since it was dead for a long time) "it must have grown".

So, my MOFO 462 w/24" bar got the call, and after making the felling notch I notched each side to reduce the width of the hinge.

It was a very dead Maple. Even though I wore my helmet, my brother joked that I should also have football shoulder pads! I was thinking the same thing!

Luckily the 462 did a great job and it came down clean, and I put a nice load of Black Locust in the trailer and some extra in the truck!


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Some of these photos may be NSFW (not safe for woodworkers). I finally cut up the potential saw logs I had been leaving. The opportunity cost of saving them was more than the potential wss worth to me. Oh well, there will be more. The nice thing is that the straight grain makes for some nice firewood. A few red oak logs, a black walnut, and a cherry. And a bonus honey locust from splitting the other day. The cherry still needs to be split and stacked. Slight breeze and shade from an elm and oak made for perfect work conditions.
> View attachment 990628
> View attachment 990629
> View attachment 990630
> View attachment 990631
> View attachment 990632
> View attachment 990633
> View attachment 990634


Yes sir that can make a woodworker cringe!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I


sean donato said:


> One of my favorite small saws till I got my 562xp was an old 026av. Woods ported it was quite a ripper, although I'd never run more then an 18" bar on it. I gave it to my dad and still like running it. But as mentioned it's more a limb saw then a felling saw around here if tour getting into 20" + trees. Thays what the bugger saws are for.


I agree It is a great little limber! However, I pretty much use it for camping or dinking around in smaller wood. Our Spruce is pretty soft when compared to hard woods. For thinning and cutting pecker poles, say 12" or less it works quit well also, and cuts pretty dang fast provided it's cutting soft wood with a short bar and .325 chain. I don't all put it in the "production saw" class. I can walk down the trunk of a downed three or four foot Spruce with my 660 or 661 with either a 32" or 36" bar and have all but the underside of the trunk limbed out flush close to the top in a matter of a few minutes.  I really don't use the 260 in an industrial setting on a logging side. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My biggest 16 round load to date!  I would have gotten 18 on her but I ran out of straps!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Well here she is... View attachment 990619
> View attachment 990620
> 
> All I can say is wow. Light weight handles awsome. Very nice power output. Doesn't seem to have the low end grunt I'm used to but very lively up top. It's a little back heavy, but I think of it can handle a 24" bar it would valance out about perfectly. Can't wait to get a few tanks through it. Its very stingy on oil. Put half the tank through it playing here at the house and it still had nearly a full tank of oil. Guess that will need adjusted right out of the gate. Sorry husqy.... think I'm a stihl fan again.


Nice score Sean. I think it took 6-8 tanks on mine to break in. I have the oiler turned all the way up on mine and it seems to use just a tad over a 1/2 tank of oil to a tank of fuel. I put the OEM outer dawg on mine which seems to help when noodling.


----------



## MustangMike

I was at my local dealer a week or two ago. The only pro saws he had were one 261 and one 362.

Said he cannot get 400s, 462s or 500is.


----------



## MustangMike

K Kid, looks like you got a great looking - well behaved companion there!

Do you know what is in him?


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> I was at my local dealer a week or two ago. The only pro saws he had were one 261 and one 362.
> 
> Said he cannot get 400s, 462s or 500is.


Last week my dealer had two 261s, two 362s, a 400, a 462 and two 661s. Strange how the different territories get their allotments.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Last week my dealer had two 261s, two 362s, a 400, a 462 and two 661s. Strange how the different territories get their allotments.


I had a dealer call me a couple nights ago, he didn't offer me any stihls though lol. He said they had just had a sale and had a 592 he could cut me a great deal on, really don't need a 90cc saw, and I'd rather keep the cash around for the barn, so not this time.

Started my old 353(non primer bulb saw) yesterday, it popped on the 2nd pull and fired on the third, it's been at least a couple months since I ran it last. 

Our local stihl dealer an Ace Hardware doesn't have much in stock for pro saws. I said something about it to the owners son and he acted as if if was how it's supposed to be, last summer the shelves were fully stocked and they even had a 462(they don't normally stock 70cc saws, but order them as needed).


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I cut up the fallen tree before my brother arrived, and then we dropped the other one.
> 
> However, my brother then informed me that was not the dead tree he wanted me to take down. Further down the driveway was a large, dead Hard Maple. It was well over 30" in diameter.
> 
> I asked him why he did not tell me it was so big, as I would have brought my 661 with 32" bar, and he said (with tongue in cheek since it was dead for a long time) "it must have grown".
> 
> So, my MOFO 462 w/24" bar got the call, and after making the felling notch I notched each side to reduce the width of the hinge.
> 
> It was a very dead Maple. Even though I wore my helmet, my brother joked that I should also have football shoulder pads! I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Luckily the 462 did a great job and it came down clean, and I put a nice load of Black Locust in the trailer and some extra in the truck!


That's a nice load Mike.
No reason to run the big saws if you have tricks to make the bigger trees go down with a smaller saw.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Still not exactly sure capturing weather fallen trees on my own property is technically a "Scrounge". But, it would lay there for a couple decades gradually rotting unless I went and got it. So, here is another step in my recovery of a 32" DBH oak that fell during a wind event, whumped the earth pretty good, and then the butt bounced up and hung on one of my property corner concrete fence posts. Today I decided was a good enough day to snip off the end that was hung on the fence post:
> _(2:35 of patient, thoughtful sawing)_
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to work from both sides, and it is obvious that disease and ants weakened the trunk, but I still couldn't get the whole way through with my 20" bar. It was split up from the bottom, so I carved out the small split that was not hung, then worked both sides of the larger split till it cut through and dropped.
> 
> There is plenty of good solid wood there for my firewood stacks:
> 
> View attachment 990627
> 
> 
> Then, in boring fashion, I bucked for a while:
> _(2:09 at 8x bucking from each side)_



Nice job getting it off that marker, tough to make decisions on punky wood not knowing just how soft it is.
Crazy it hopped up there like that.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice load Mike.
> No reason to run the big saws if you have tricks to make the bigger trees go down with a smaller saw.


Nice to know how to do it with what you have, but it would have been faster, easier and safer with a longer bar saw.

Luckily, that ported 462 is a little beast!

I'm lucky I decided to refuel it after cutting up the Locust, before dropping the Maple, as I noticed the Locust had really stretched the chain, so I tightened it up before starting on the Maple. It is often the little things that keep you out of trouble! Losing a chain in that big tree would not have been fun!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Nice to know how to do it with what you have, but it would have been faster, easier and safer with a longer bar saw.
> 
> Luckily, that ported 462 is a little beast!
> 
> I'm lucky I decided to refuel it after cutting up the Locust, before dropping the Maple, as I noticed the Locust had really stretched the chain, so I tightened it up before starting on the Maple. It is often the little things that keep you out of trouble! Losing a chain in that big tree would not have been fun!


It sure is.
I shaperned the chain on the 251 I picked up yesterday, and the chain was so tight I could barely turn it, and I run my chains tighter than most people I know.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Well here she is... View attachment 990619
> View attachment 990620
> 
> All I can say is wow. Light weight handles awsome. Very nice power output. Doesn't seem to have the low end grunt I'm used to but very lively up top. It's a little back heavy, but I think of it can handle a 24" bar it would valance out about perfectly. Can't wait to get a few tanks through it. Its very stingy on oil. Put half the tank through it playing here at the house and it still had nearly a full tank of oil. Guess that will need adjusted right out of the gate. Sorry husqy.... think I'm a stihl fan again.


Nice "79"


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Nice score Sean. I think it took 6-8 tanks on mine to break in. I have the oiler turned all the way up on mine and it seems to use just a tad over a 1/2 tank of oil to a tank of fuel. I put the OEM outer dawg on mine which seems to help when noodling.


Think I read somewhere a 460r oil pump is a direct bolt on high output option.(?) I'm too used to my husqys oiling. I think a 24" bar would suit this saw really well. I did check the oiler and it was maxed out. Outer dog is ordered. Considering a bark box for it..... needs a little bling lol.


MustangMike said:


> I was at my local dealer a week or two ago. The only pro saws he had were one 261 and one 362.
> 
> Said he cannot get 400s, 462s or 500is.


Yeah, I called 3 other "local" dealers till I found one with a saw equal to the 562xp in stock. I was pretty pissed with the one dealer that kept insisting that my needs would be met with a homeowner grade saw. I'll no longer be dealing with then at all for for out door equipment. Eblings in Myerstown had the ms400 and ms462 in stock and no husqys around 60cc. Wouldn't hold either till Tuesday morning either. It's sad shape were in. Was told by eblings and umburgers September to October is when the next shipment of saws will be in.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice "79"


Thanks... there's a 12v cummins in that one.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Considering a bark box for it..... needs a little bling lol.


Just know, they are loud, real loud, and I like loud .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Think I read somewhere a 460r oil pump is a direct bolt on high output option.(?) I'm too used to my husqys oiling. I think a 24" bar would suit this saw really well. I did check the oiler and it was maxed out. Outer dog is ordered. Considering a bark box for it..... needs a little bling lol.
> 
> Yeah, I called 3 other "local" dealers till I found one with a saw equal to the 562xp in stock. I was pretty pissed with the one dealer that kept insisting that my needs would be met with a homeowner grade saw. I'll no longer be dealing with then at all for for out door equipment. Eblings in Myerstown had the ms400 and ms462 in stock and no husqys around 60cc. Wouldn't hold either till Tuesday morning either. It's sad shape were in. Was told by eblings and umburgers September to October is when the next shipment of saws will be in.


Have you ever done business with Madsen's they should have any Stihl or Husky pro saw your looking for, and ship fast! Great prices too!  Service Saw is another good dealer and pro saw shop!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Thanks... there's a 12v cummins in that one.


 Awsome!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Well here she is... View attachment 990619
> View attachment 990620
> 
> All I can say is wow. Light weight handles awsome. Very nice power output. Doesn't seem to have the low end grunt I'm used to but very lively up top. It's a little back heavy, but I think of it can handle a 24" bar it would valance out about perfectly. Can't wait to get a few tanks through it. Its very stingy on oil. Put half the tank through it playing here at the house and it still had nearly a full tank of oil. Guess that will need adjusted right out of the gate. Sorry husqy.... think I'm a stihl fan again.


You might be able to turn that oiler up to max flow if you take a little punch and small hammer and lightly tap on the valve stop next to the flow adjustment screw on the bottom of the saw. You will then be able to turn the adjustment screw even further. Thus opening the oil valve further. It will then burn a full tank of oil to a full tank of gas. I know it can be done on a 661, because I opened mine up all the way by doing that and it works great! There is a "You Tube" video on instructions showing how to do it. However this adjustment is irreversible, so you won't be able to turn it back down, but I've never seen a reason to turn it back down. I want my oilers pumping max flow! That's just what I prefer though. To each his own!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Think I read somewhere a 460r oil pump is a direct bolt on high output option.(?) I'm too used to my husqys oiling. I think a 24" bar would suit this saw really well. I did check the oiler and it was maxed out. Outer dog is ordered. Considering a bark box for it..... needs a little bling lol.
> 
> Yeah, I called 3 other "local" dealers till I found one with a saw equal to the 562xp in stock. I was pretty pissed with the one dealer that kept insisting that my needs would be met with a homeowner grade saw. I'll no longer be dealing with then at all for for out door equipment. Eblings in Myerstown had the ms400 and ms462 in stock and no husqys around 60cc. Wouldn't hold either till Tuesday morning either. It's sad shape were in. Was told by eblings and umburgers September to October is when the next shipment of saws will be in.


I put a straight shot from Jason Eagan on my 462 .Man is it loud. Wish I would have known you were looking for the 400. My dealer has a couple of them. Only saws I didn't see on his shelf was a 500 and 881.
What @Kodiak Kid mentioned about the pin on the oiler. I know it can be done to the 462 as well as the 661. Not sure about the 400. I'll have to research that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> I put a straight shot from Jason Eagan on my 462 .Man is it loud. Wish I would have known you were looking for the 400. My dealer has a couple of them. Only saws I didn't see on his shelf was a 500 and 881.
> What @Kodiak Kid mentioned about the pin on the oiler. I know it can be done to the 462 as well as the 661. Not sure about the 400. I'll have to research that.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a straight shot? Never heard of one until I joined the forums and heard some of you guys talking about them. Is it anything like a bolt on front muffler face secondary exhaust port for a Stihl?
The muffler face on the 046 and 660 are bolt on OEM accessories from Stihl. The one on the 661 is after market from the pro modifier. I'm not sure where he gets them? But with that and the other mods he did. This 661 ain't no joke and you better be holding on tight with both hands because that saw is for men only! Probably 25-30% more power from stock. Sissy Little La La's need not apply!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm not a fan of any exhaust outlet out the front of the saw. I think many of them make more noise than power.

Most of the saw builders I know prefer a solid front, and additional venting from the sides as far back as possible. This seems to create less noise and more torque.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I'm not a fan of any exhaust outlet out the front of the saw. I think many of them make more noise than power.
> 
> Most of the saw builders I know prefer a solid front, and additional venting from the sides as far back as possible. This seems to create less noise and more torque.


 I'll have to look into that and research it. Thanks for the info bud!


----------



## LondonNeil

Kodiak Kid said:


> My biggest 16 round load to date!  I would have gotten 18 on her but I ran out of straps! View attachment 990700


Errmm.... What's the trailer rated to?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> Errmm.... What's the trailer rated to?


 No Idea! I'm gonna say when it breaks is just over max load!  I built the trailer myself and it's pretty skookem. I used a section of drill stem for an axel. Haven't broke anything on it yet and it's hauled several hundred big loads of wood over the years! If ever anything dose break I'll just beef it up even more and keep on truck'n!


----------



## sean donato

This is the only saw I have that hasn't had a muff mod on it, but I Like the bolt on muffler.
I wasn't really looking for a ms400, that was just what was available within a 45 min drive of me. I'm no saw brand snob, but wasn't impressed with stihl 60cc offerings when I got my first 562xp. Stihl not really, but this 400 is arguably lighter then the 562xp and the power is noticeably different in a cut.

Yes I've heard of Madisons, no I've never done business with them, this was more a want/need to replace a downed saw right now, then get at leisure.

As far as I could see there wasn't any pin to push in on the oiler like it's bigger brothers. Well see I'm gonna run a tank or three through it when I get home tonight.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> You might be able to turn that oiler up to max flow if you take a little punch and small hammer and lightly tap on the valve stop next to the flow adjustment screw on the bottom of the saw. You will then be able to turn the adjustment screw even further. Thus opening the oil valve further. It will then burn a full tank of oil to a full tank of gas. I know it can be done on a 661, because I opened mine up all the way by doing that and it works great! There is a "You Tube" video on instructions showing how to do it. However this adjustment is irreversible, so you won't be able to turn it back down, but I've never seen a reason to turn it back down. I want my oilers pumping max flow! That's just what I prefer though. To each his own!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



My MS441 Magnum is both a gas and oil hog. I bought a gallon at Wal Mart last week $15. Wow!!. I check at North Forty (Lewiston Idaho outfitters - they have anything yiou can think of in the way of outdoor stuff from farming to ranching, campling, chainsaws, etc. 2 gallon at $20. Took the 100 mile round trip yesterday and came home with 2 jugs. Gee, I saved $5/gallon so was ahead $20. Then stopped at the gas station to spend that 20 on 4 gallons gas.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Back to third world problems... or methods anyway. Wheelbarrow!



I never saw a wheelbarrow the year I was Iraq. When I saw them working concrete they’d shovel it into a sack, hoist it over their shoulder and take off with it. They usually mixed the cement by hand with a shovel or two, but one day we passed a sign that said “Cement Factory”. They had one of those tow behind cement mixers, shovels, bags and a water hose. That was their cement factory. And shovels are all I saw in that year also, no rakes, picks or anything else.


----------



## Brufab

That's a scrounge in my book. And a very good one at that.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I had a dealer call me a couple nights ago, he didn't offer me any stihls though lol. He said they had just had a sale and had a 592 he could cut me a great deal on, really don't need a 90cc saw, and I'd rather keep the cash around for the barn, so not this time.
> 
> Started my old 353(non primer bulb saw) yesterday, it popped on the 2nd pull and fired on the third, it's been at least a couple months since I ran it last.
> 
> Our local stihl dealer an Ace Hardware doesn't have much in stock for pro saws. I said something about it to the owners son and he acted as if if was how it's supposed to be, last summer the shelves were fully stocked and they even had a 462(they don't normally stock 70cc saws, but order them as needed).


What is this good deal on a 90cc saw


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a straight shot? Never heard of one until I joined the forums and heard some of you guys talking about them. Is it anything like a bolt on front muffler face secondary exhaust port for a Stihl?View attachment 990787
> The muffler face on the 046 and 660 are bolt on OEM accessories from Stihl. The one on the 661 is after market from the pro modifier. I'm not sure where he gets them? But with that and the other mods he did. This 661 ain't no joke and you better be holding on tight with both hands because that saw is for men only! Probably 25-30% more power from stock. Sissy Little La La's need not apply!


Here is a link to Jason's site. He also does port work. https://eganperformancesaws.com/collections/all


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> Our local stihl dealer an Ace Hardware doesn't have much in stock for pro saws. I said something about it to the owners son and he acted as if if was how it's supposed to be, last summer the shelves were fully stocked and they even had a 462(they don't normally stock 70cc saws, but order them as needed).


I was lucky to find a 462 last September. I was calling everywhere looking for one except Ace Hardware which is just a few miles away. I finally called Ace when I struck out everywhere else. Not expecting a hit, the guy put me on hold for a few minutes to check. Came back and told me the mechanic is putting one together as we speak. Had it in my hands 30 minutes later.


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> No Idea! I'm gonna say when it breaks is just over max load!  I built the trailer myself and it's pretty skookem. I used a section of drill stem for an axel. Haven't broke anything on it yet and it's hauled several hundred big loads of wood over the years! If ever anything dose break I'll just beef it up even more and keep on truck'n! View attachment 990798


I need big wide wheels like that for my garden cart.


----------



## SS396driver

OK what good is having a scale on the side of the oil with no site . It’s ok when I mix 2 gallons at a time but I need to mix a gallon . The older bottles had the site window . Now I have to use the measuring cup for epoxy . Which I’ll have to replace oil and epoxy don’t mix well.


----------



## sean donato

Get a ratio rite cup. Last oil ratio cup you'll ever buy.


----------



## svk

I have a bunch of different measuring cups from the ones specifically set for oil to lab glasses to kitchen cups. As long as they have ounces listed, they'll do the job!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I have a bunch of different measuring cups from the ones specifically set for oil to lab glasses to kitchen cups. As long as they have ounces listed, they'll do the job!


True, but I'm lazy... and oil is cheaper by the gallon. Easy oeasy to find 40-1 on the 2.5 gal scale and fill to the line lol.


----------



## svk

Hoping to cut out of work a bit early today-the boys have a brush hauling job near the house so I just need to get them started. The fellow said he will pay them for up to 20 hours of work so we will try to get as much brush/branches/logs out of there as we can for him.


----------



## ValleyForge

SS396driver said:


> OK what good is having a scale on the side of the oil with no site . It’s ok when I mix 2 gallons at a time but I need to mix a gallon . The older bottles had the site window . Now I have to use the measuring cup for epoxy . Which I’ll have to replace oil and epoxy don’t mix well. View attachment 990941
> View attachment 990942


I have the same exact measuring glass…made in the USA!!!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Well here she is... View attachment 990619
> View attachment 990620
> 
> All I can say is wow. Light weight handles awsome. Very nice power output. Doesn't seem to have the low end grunt I'm used to but very lively up top. It's a little back heavy, but I think of it can handle a 24" bar it would valance out about perfectly. Can't wait to get a few tanks through it. Its very stingy on oil. Put half the tank through it playing here at the house and it still had nearly a full tank of oil. Guess that will need adjusted right out of the gate. Sorry husqy.... think I'm a stihl fan again.


Congrats, I've got the 400 with a wrap kit. I've only had it for a little while and it's already one of my favorite saws. I build my muffler covers that are similar to a bark box, the Stihls really wake up with a muffler mod IMO...they're pretty choked up from the factory. If that wasn't enough, I just cut the squish, decked the cylinder, and did a mild port job on it. It normally runs a 25" lightweight bar, but I actually like running the 28 on it...just waiting on 461 oiler parts for it.


MustangMike said:


> I was at my local dealer a week or two ago. The only pro saws he had were one 261 and one 362.
> 
> Said he cannot get 400s, 462s or 500is.





Lee192233 said:


> Last week my dealer had two 261s, two 362s, a 400, a 462 and two 661s. Strange how the different territories get their allotments.


 
You just gotta catch them when they get a fresh shipment in. My local dealer is very much a pro-oriented shop and they were struggling to keep pro saws on the shelves. I bought my 400 several months ago and the 362/400s were the only pro saws they had in stock.

A few weeks ago, I got the go ahead to purchase a new saw for myself at work. I went to the dealer near where I work...they're mostly a lawn/garden place, so I wasn't expecting much. However, multiple examples of the entire Stihl pro line up were on the shelf...they even had more sitting in boxes in the back. Walked out of there with 462R model for work and a new 500i R for myself.


----------



## SS396driver

ValleyForge said:


> I have the same exact measuring glass…made in the USA!!!!


Buck apiece at wallyworld. At least the last time I bought one


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> K Kid, looks like you got a great looking - well behaved companion there!
> 
> Do you know what is in him?


I have to cut'n partner's. One is American Bull Terrier. The other is Blue Heeler/Aussie Sheppard.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Yesterdays work.


----------



## Kodiak Kid




----------



## Kodiak Kid

How do you scrounge firewood?

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Just cutting standing dead Maple on my own 40 acres. I don't sell any firewood, I'm just going to use it to heat the house with our wood boiler. This will be my first Winter using it. We bought the house a year ago, and didn't have firewood to use the boiler last year, so we used propane. But at between 5 and 6K for propane bills, we're going to give the wood boiler a shot this Winter. The previous owner of the house said he used about 8 cord a year using the boiler for the Winter. I should have no problem harvesting 8 cord of already dead wood from our own property for at least several years I'm guessing. I just bought a drone, and JUST started using it to video felling trees etc...I'm also new to editing, and adding sound to the videos, so if you turn on your volume and listen to the audio, I'm open to critique as well!  I know, I should have zoomed in closer when showing the actual cutting, but I wanted to get the full height of the tree in first, and then forgot to zoom in after showing the height! Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> I haven't found that to be the case. @Honyuk96 would probably say the same thing. They are good little saws, but I dont consider them in the same class as the 550mk2/5105(about the same weight/power as each other), and the 550mk1/261, of which the 550 is a little lower on power, which makes the 261 a better one saw plan(if that's what someone needs. With a muffler mod the echos do wake up nicely, but I'd still rather have the dolmar/husky or stihl. Personally I'd rather have the husky 450 than the echo 4910, and the 450 is a plastic cased saw, it starts, and handles better for me.
> The easiest to start 50cc saws are the dolmar 5105 and the husky 550.
> Some 261's start well, while others it's 6-8 pulls if they've been sitting, about the same as the echo.
> Primer bulb saws rock when they've been sitting a bit, 2-3 pulls and running.
> I still want to run the new echo 7310, haven't had my hands on one yet, all I've heard is good though.


Yeah, NO to the Echo. Probably harder to start than the ms250


----------



## JustJeff

JustPlainJeff said:


> Just cutting standing dead Maple on my own 40 acres. I don't sell any firewood, I'm just going to use it to heat the house with our wood boiler. This will be my first Winter using it. We bought the house a year ago, and didn't have firewood to use the boiler last year, so we used propane. But at between 5 and 6K for propane bills, we're going to give the wood boiler a shot this Winter. The previous owner of the house said he used about 8 cord a year using the boiler for the Winter. I should have no problem harvesting 8 cord of already dead wood from our own property for at least several years I'm guessing. I just bought a drone, and JUST started using it to video felling trees etc...I'm also new to editing, and adding sound to the videos, so if you turn on your volume and listen to the audio, I'm open to critique as well!  I know, I should have zoomed in closer when showing the actual cutting, but I wanted to get the full height of the tree in first, and then forgot to zoom in after showing the height! Oh well, live and learn!



I like that name!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> I like that name!


Actually I tried using "JustJeff" when I joined this forum, as I use that one on another forum that I'm on! But as you already know, the name was taken LOL!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustJeff said:


> I like that name!


 That makes two of us.


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> View attachment 989807
> 
> 
> Only stuff I’ve seen today looks like this… Kennebunkport area…





Found a bigger one near Acadia… looks seasoned.


----------



## chipper1

Yesterday I snuck out and grabbed a few bucket loads.
Ran a tank of fuel thru the ms251.
I cut three smaller trees right off the trail.



Bucket 1.


Bucket one split, with the fiscars.


And 2.


Third load, and split my glasses .


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I'm not a fan of any exhaust outlet out the front of the saw. I think many of them make more noise than power.
> 
> Most of the saw builders I know prefer a solid front, and additional venting from the sides as far back as possible. This seems to create less noise and more torque.





They are LOUD though, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Today I ran a tank thru the 353 .
Chain was set up a little aggressive for the dead standing black locust, but it was fine as long as I was very aggressive when boring.


Broke out the hydraulic splitter today.
First load.


Second.


Then dropped this one that was a bit larger.
I had to pull it right a good bit to get it more on the trail(it's across the trail).


Third load.


Then I found these flying squirrels, which was cool. I saw one here splitting wood last fall, but it was very low light and it just caught my eyes, but I knew what it was. Seeing these guys is pretty rare here, especially since they are nocturnal . I laid the log down and covered the ends from the rain, hope no critters get them, if I would have known there were in there I wouldn't have cut that one.


----------



## chipper1

But wait, there's more .
4th load, and it's the money shot, twin two wheelers.


Then I went back for the top and a few more nice sized rounds, but I had to refill first for the fifth load.
Sure is nice that these were all right on the side of the trailer, and within 150' of where I split them.
The 353 still has some fuel in it, maybe more cutting tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> But wait, there's more .
> 4th load, and it's the money shot, twin two wheelers.
> View attachment 991124
> 
> Then I went back for the top and a few more nice sized rounds, but I had to refill first for the fifth load.
> Sure is nice that these were all right on the side of the trailer, and within 150' of where I split them.
> The 353 still has some fuel in it, maybe more cutting tomorrow, we'll see.
> View attachment 991126


Good work


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good work



Thanks.
I was thinking of you today. Almost took a picture of the ribbons I was making for you, they had to be at least 3/16 of an inch on the real big ones lol. That dead locust is hard like a rock, you see a lot of sparks off it when cutting near dark.


----------



## Lee192233

Heading up north tomorrow so I sharpened a couple chains tonight and got the van loaded up. I'm bringing the 660, 400, 026 and the 180. We're going to get that oak cut and split. Then some quality family time.






Reactions: Brufab, Logger nate, sean donato and 4 others liked this post


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The snag patches I cut were a live timber up until about eight years ago and have all been through a 5000 aceforest fire! Some of the trees reached higher temperatures than others making them harder and more brittal than others. Almost like kiln dried lumber. I only get about one inch ribbons out of the real hard ones. Instead of the regular three or four inches! 

Some of the results of the wood affected by the fire. 




Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> The snag patches I cut were a live timber up until about eight years ago and have all been through a 5000 aceforest fire! Some of the trees reached higher temperatures than others making them harder and more brittal than others. Almost like kiln dried lumber. I only get about one inch ribbons out of the real hard ones!


How long does a chain last before needing to touch it up, I usually get two tanks on a standard cab saw with full chisel if I stay out of the dirt, or two tanks on an mtronic/autotune saw using semi, sometimes two on full chisel, but not normally.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> How long does a chain last before needing to touch it up, I usually get two tanks on a standard cab saw with full chisel if I stay out of the dirt, or two tanks on an mtronic/autotune saw using semi, sometimes two on full chisel, but not normally.


On average I'd say about five to seven tanks or three maybe four cords worth of rounds if stay in the wood and not the dirt. I've limbed and bucked up two entire three foot plus snags before needing to tune the chain. I've got two cords out of this 44' section from yesterdays snagg and I just put the chain on the grinder this evening. I cut a smaller snag a few days ago with the same chain without tuning it before I cut this three and a half footer yesterday.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> How long does a chain last before needing to touch it up, I usually get two tanks on a standard cab saw with full chisel if I stay out of the dirt, or two tanks on an mtronic/autotune saw using semi, sometimes two on full chisel, but not normally.


I most always run full skip chisel, but I'm cutting conifer too


----------



## farmer steve

Maybe @H-Ranch could get more done with 2 wheelbarrows.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 991045
> 
> View attachment 991049
> View attachment 991051
> 
> How do you scrounge firewood?
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Nice work! Great pictures!


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> But wait, there's more .
> 4th load, and it's the money shot, twin two wheelers.
> View attachment 991124



How are the 2-wheelers for moving rounds and splits? I was about to order a new True Temper with a single pneumatic wheel. My yard is fairly flat with a few minor grades. Do these have pneumatic wheels? I bought a flat free for my old TT and it really sucks.


----------



## JustJeff

When I asked my local dealer if they had a dual port muffler or could order one for my MS460, they looked at me as if I had just got out of a flying saucer. I asked on here and MustangMike explained how to drill two holes on the cover as shown in my last pic, and where to start for retuning. Man that really woke that saw up. It's not much louder than stock, not enough to notice anyway when I run it next to my friends 046 which my saw handily beats. I've been seeing exile saw parts pop up on my Instagram feed. They make some cool looking covers. But I think I'll stick with the Mustang mod. Saw runs really well. I was cutting at a friend's whose neighbor owns a tree service. The neighbor came over and offered a "real saw" if we needed it. I was just about to make a cut in a 20" elm, so I did and when I finished he said "jeez you've got a saw there. Guess you don't need mine. He had a husky 390 in his hands. I never ran them side by side but I remember thinking that 390 didn't seem as badazz to me as it should have. Anyway the long and the short of it is, those two holes and a little more on the high jet really works. It will wake up a saw noticeably without making it ignorant to the operator or neighbors.


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> When I asked my local dealer if they had a dual port muffler or could order one for my MS460, they looked at me as if I had just got out of a flying saucer. I asked on here and MustangMike explained how to drill two holes on the cover as shown in my last pic, and where to start for retuning. Man that really woke that saw up. It's not much louder than stock, not enough to notice anyway when I run it next to my friends 046 which my saw handily beats. I've been seeing exile saw parts pop up on my Instagram feed. They make some cool looking covers. But I think I'll stick with the Mustang mod. Saw runs really well. I was cutting at a friend's whose neighbor owns a tree service. The neighbor came over and offered a "real saw" if we needed it. I was just about to make a cut in a 20" elm, so I did and when I finished he said "jeez you've got a saw there. Guess you don't need mine. He had a husky 390 in his hands. I never ran them side by side but I remember thinking that 390 didn't seem as badazz to me as it should have. Anyway the long and the short of it is, those two holes and a little more on the high jet really works. It will wake up a saw noticeably without making it ignorant to the operator or neighbors.
> View attachment 991162
> View attachment 991163
> View attachment 991166


My Egan performance muffler cover will wake the dead. It sure did wake up my 462 tho. It will be getting some exercise tomorrow on the last huge maple i have to cut up. I'll try to send pix of the noodle pile.


----------



## svk

Most of my saws have muffler mods and I always wear my helmet with ear muffs so it doesn’t affect me. Obviously if I was routinely cutting in a resident area I’d want to run stock saws but I’m not. 

One thing I noticed is the high revving saws like ported 346/550 really exacerbated my tinnitus. Even with muffs on. 

Everything that you guys have said is correct regarding side versus front outlet. Also “Swiss cheese” aka lots of small holes are significantly quieter than one big one.


----------



## Jere39

My home is on a hill top, my driveway winds up the hill and through the woods where it parallels the actual road about 100 yards back, which puts it behind several neighbors with road frontage homes. I was asked by one of those neighbors to allow a tree service to set up a crane on my driveway and reach up over my utility lines, then down the hill to remove several dead and dying trees. I'm a neighborly guy, so I agreed. Then I learned the tree service would have the power company cut my power during their work day. I wasn't asked, just told. Oh, well, I like to exercise my generator every couple months anyway. 

Yesterday was the day, and this tree service had the entire exercise planned down to the minute. They executed their plan perfectly.

Set the crane at 8:00 am per plan:




Had an commercial chipper with grapple to feed it:




Their climber didn't actually climb, he rode the crane cable up, then tied off and lowered himself to do the rigging and cutting:




The crane operator was very good (I guess they have to be), and set the large sections on my driveway where ground crew cut to keepers and chipper fodder:




They used that little skid steer with the articulated grapple to stack the keepers and drag the rest to the chipper.
By 2:00 they were stowing the crane and left a nice stack along my driveway:




Scout helped me assess the wood:




I was very impressed at the efficiency of this crew. I suspect I'd be equally impressed at the size of the bill my neighbor accepted for this work. All I got was a blocked driveway, about $2/hour genny fuel consumption, and a day of entertainment.


----------



## SimonHS

Jere39 said:


> All I got was a blocked driveway, about $2/hour genny fuel consumption, and a day of entertainment.



Did you get to keep any wood?


----------



## MustangMike

Usually, when cutting hardwoods, I like to touch up the chain after every 2 tanks of fuel.

That is why I often bring several saws, so I can just keep going and do the maintenance at a later time.


----------



## Jere39

SimonHS said:


> Did you get to keep any wood?


I was offered all of it. But, I have what feels like a limitless supply from the woods surrounding my place (Including the big oak that fell on that same hillside about 2 months ago which I did keep - see reminder picture below)
I prefer to do my processing in the Winter without bugs, sweat, and tears. So, I passed on this. Also, I don't have equipment to move the larger logs and would have to process them where they are. Not in my Summer plans.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> On average I'd say about five to seven tanks or three maybe four cords worth of rounds if stay in the wood and not the dirt. I've limbed and bucked up two entire three foot plus snags before needing to tune the chain. I've got two cords out of this 44' section from yesterdays snagg and I just put the chain on the grinder this evening. I cut a smaller snag a few days ago with the same chain without tuning it before I cut this three and a half footer yesterday. View attachment 991132


Wow, that would be nice.
The last soft wood job I did was all pine and cottonwood, I was able to do most of the job sharpening two times, that was a three day job, probably three cords of wood cut. Then the flush cutting started, and I burned thru the rest of the chain, probably filed 7-8 times that day. 
When I'm working I run 18x.325 semi-chisel on my 50cc m-tronic/autotune saws so I can get 2 full tanks out of a sharpening, except the ported 261, which I run 20x3/8 on. When cutting around the house or helping cut firewood I run full chisel normally, the only reason I ran the semi on the ms251 the other day is because that's what was on it when I bought it and will be on it when I sell it .


Kodiak Kid said:


> I most always run full skip chisel, but I'm cutting conifer too


Skip or semi skip can be fast, I prefer it on a 24 or longer bar. I see no need for it on anything shorter as I'd rather have the smoother/less grabby cut when limbing.
This is round filed semi-skip, it does alright, but no ribbons lol.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> How are the 2-wheelers for moving rounds and splits? I was about to order a new True Temper with a single pneumatic wheel. My yard is fairly flat with a few minor grades. Do these have pneumatic wheels? I bought a flat free for my old TT and it really sucks.


If you can lift it and put it in there they work great. The unfortunate thing is because the tubs are larger they also like to crack more because they get loaded up real heavy. 
They come stock with pneumatic tires, but I have one flat free one on one of them. As you say, it does roll a little harder, but it never goes flat... Seems there's a give/take with most any product, whether it's functionality, quality, price, color(I like orange better than blue lol), service, that's why it's important to get what works best for you. The bummer is we usually end up spending a bunch of money figuring that out.
I really like the dual wheel wheelbarrows, they work great for me. Maybe you could head down to the local wheelbarrow dealer and then give them a test drive. The first time I used mine was on a large mulch job, I filled it way up(probably 2' higher than the sides) because I could lol. It was early morning and I proceeded to head down the incline to the first spot I needed mulch. When I got to wear I had to turn I tried to tip the handles like you would on a one wheeled unit, the wheelbarrow just kept going down the incline with me in tow slipping on dew covered grass. Sure would have been something funny to have gotten on video, I'm sure I was like .


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Congrats, I've got the 400 with a wrap kit. I've only had it for a little while and it's already one of my favorite saws. I build my muffler covers that are similar to a bark box, the Stihls really wake up with a muffler mod IMO...they're pretty choked up from the factory. If that wasn't enough, I just cut the squish, decked the cylinder, and did a mild port job on it. It normally runs a 25" lightweight bar, but I actually like running the 28 on it...just waiting on 461 oiler parts for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just gotta catch them when they get a fresh shipment in. My local dealer is very much a pro-oriented shop and they were struggling to keep pro saws on the shelves. I bought my 400 several months ago and the 362/400s were the only pro saws they had in stock.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I got the go ahead to purchase a new saw for myself at work. I went to the dealer near where I work...they're mostly a lawn/garden place, so I wasn't expecting much. However, multiple examples of the entire Stihl pro line up were on the shelf...they even had more sitting in boxes in the back. Walked out of there with 462R model for work and a new 500i R for myself.


The dealer I ended up getting the stohl from said they had a very long wait list for the 500i if/when they come in. Offered to add me to the list lol. 
You happen to have a part number handy for that oiler? I got a full tank through the 400 yesterday before I had to run for my daughter and it still had about a little over half tank of oil. 

There are 2 things I've found I don't care for about this saw. The oiler is garbage, and barely oils the 20" bar on it. Even then I couldn't get oil to mist off it on the butt end of a log. And the exhaust is turning the clutch side of the case brown. Not real happy about that


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> My home is on a hill top, my driveway winds up the hill and through the woods where it parallels the actual road about 100 yards back, which puts it behind several neighbors with road frontage homes. I was asked by one of those neighbors to allow a tree service to set up a crane on my driveway and reach up over my utility lines, then down the hill to remove several dead and dying trees. I'm a neighborly guy, so I agreed. Then I learned the tree service would have the power company cut my power during their work day. I wasn't asked, just told. Oh, well, I like to exercise my generator every couple months anyway.
> 
> Yesterday was the day, and this tree service had the entire exercise planned down to the minute. They executed their plan perfectly.
> 
> Set the crane at 8:00 am per plan:
> 
> View attachment 991192
> 
> 
> Had an commercial chipper with grapple to feed it:
> 
> View attachment 991193
> 
> 
> Their climber didn't actually climb, he rode the crane cable up, then tied off and lowered himself to do the rigging and cutting:
> 
> View attachment 991194
> 
> 
> The crane operator was very good (I guess they have to be), and set the large sections on my driveway where ground crew cut to keepers and chipper fodder:
> 
> View attachment 991195
> 
> 
> They used that little skid steer with the articulated grapple to stack the keepers and drag the rest to the chipper.
> By 2:00 they were stowing the crane and left a nice stack along my driveway:
> 
> View attachment 991196
> 
> 
> Scout helped me assess the wood:
> 
> View attachment 991197
> 
> 
> I was very impressed at the efficiency of this crew. I suspect I'd be equally impressed at the size of the bill my neighbor accepted for this work. All I got was a blocked driveway, about $2/hour genny fuel consumption, and a day of entertainment.


Great pics.

I have a lot of respect for expert equipment operators. Armchair QB's can talk about pulling levers...but until you are the guy pulling levers you have no idea how difficult it is to do it perfectly!!!


----------



## svk

In regards to chain touch ups....

My house is on a rock farm so if I can get through a full tank without rocking my chain I call it a success. My cabin is on sandy/clay soil so life is better up there.

My record is 7.5 tanks without a touchup...was cutting softwood with Stihl RS on my 550 and figured I would go as far as I could to see how long it would last. It was still very sharp at 7 tanks until I put the nose in the dirt.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> The dealer I ended up getting the stohl from said they had a very long wait list for the 500i if/when they come in. Offered to add me to the list lol.
> You happen to have a part number handy for that oiler? I got a full tank through the 400 yesterday before I had to run for my daughter and it still had about a little over half tank of oil.
> 
> There are 2 things I've found I don't care for about this saw. The oiler is garbage, and barely oils the 20" bar on it. Even then I couldn't get oil to mist off it on the butt end of a log. And the exhaust is turning the clutch side of the case brown. Not real happy about that


I don't remember the part numbers, I just ordered the control bolt and pump piston for a 461. Getting parts for the 461 wrap model will get more oil. IIRC, the standard 461 stuff only flows marginally more oil than the 362/400 oil. 

You can buy the whole oiler, but putting the new control bolt and piston in the old oiler is the cheaper way to go.


----------



## SS396driver

Raining so I worked on the husky 350 . One bolt came out easy the other took the threads with it . Guess I’ll using a helicoil. The muffler took a lot of work to get the surface flat again . There is just an aluminum plate gasket and it looks a little warn guess I should replace it . The exhaust area on the head looks to be beat up from the muffler banging around . Would it be a good idea to use a high heat gasket there?


----------



## sean donato

The exhaust get pretty hot. I'd use decent gasket material on it, a smidgen of copper rtv would help seal it as well.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> The exhaust get pretty hot. I'd use decent gasket material on it, a smidgen of copper rtv would help seal it as well.


I managed to clean it up a bit with a piece of 150 paper on a large dowel.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Great pics.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for expert equipment operators. Armchair QB's can talk about pulling levers...but until you are the guy pulling levers you have no idea how difficult it is to do it perfectly!!!


Hold my beer....
I don't really drink, but it seemed like that was the proper place for that .
That being said, while I've never ran a crane like that, I do quite well with a 100' of stick either straight or on a knuckle boom. I really enjoy running equipment. Maybe I should get a job running a crane for a tree company, it just sucks when you're out in poor weather, rain really sucks to me.


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Hold my beer....
> I don't really drink, but it seemed like that was the proper place for that .
> That being said, while I've never ran a crane like that, I do quite well with a 100' of stick either straight or on a knuckle boom. I really enjoy running equipment. Maybe I should get a job running a crane for a tree company, it just sucks when you're out in poor weather, rain really sucks to me.


Mike the operator was really good in my opinion (which isn't worth all that much). But all my utility lines survived, and no divots in my driveway, so I'm happy.

Here is a two minute iPhone video of a lift, swing, and set of a large section of one of the trees:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Nice work! Great pictures!


Thankyou!


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Mike the operator was really good in my opinion (which isn't worth all that much). But all my utility lines survived, and no divots in my driveway, so I'm happy.
> 
> Here is a two minute iPhone video of a lift, swing, and set of a large section of one of the trees:



That reminds me of when I was hauling steel on an 8-axle, I'd get the trailer in the hole just right 1st or 2nd try and they guys in receiving would be like wow, you made it look easy, then I'd say to them, so that's pretty good for my 2nd week driving truck . Some were like really . You don't just start out running a 250' hydraulic crane, I'm sure watching the way he set that down its not his first time . It would have been much easier to lean that lift away from the crane as you simply boom down, leaning it towards the crane you have to boom up and run line out at the same time. The guy in the skid has done this once or twice himself.
I bet the neighbor got a hefty bill for the work, but the guys were highly skilled and had the equipment to make it look "easy".
Thanks for the video.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> If you can lift it and put it in there they work great. The unfortunate thing is because the tubs are larger they also like to crack more because they get loaded up real heavy.
> They come stock with pneumatic tires, but I have one flat free one on one of them. As you say, it does roll a little harder, but it never goes flat... Seems there's a give/take with most any product, whether it's functionality, quality, price, color(I like orange better than blue lol), service, that's why it's important to get what works best for you. The bummer is we usually end up spending a bunch of money figuring that out.
> I really like the dual wheel wheelbarrows, they work great for me. Maybe you could head down to the local wheelbarrow dealer and then give them a test drive. The first time I used mine was on a large mulch job, I filled it way up(probably 2' higher than the sides) because I could lol. It was early morning and I proceeded to head down the incline to the first spot I needed mulch. When I got to wear I had to turn I tried to tip the handles like you would on a one wheeled unit, the wheelbarrow just kept going down the incline with me in tow slipping on dew covered grass. Sure would have been something funny to have gotten on video, I'm sure I was like .


Thanks for the information, I'll try to look at some before buying.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that would be nice.
> The last soft wood job I did was all pine and cottonwood, I was able to do most of the job sharpening two times, that was a three day job, probably three cords of wood cut. Then the flush cutting started, and I burned thru the rest of the chain, probably filed 7-8 times that day.
> When I'm working I run 18x.325 semi-chisel on my 50cc m-tronic/autotune saws so I can get 2 full tanks out of a sharpening, except the ported 261, which I run 20x3/8 on. When cutting around the house or helping cut firewood I run full chisel normally, the only reason I ran the semi on the ms251 the other day is because that's what was on it when I bought it and will be on it when I sell it .
> 
> Skip or semi skip can be fast, I prefer it on a 24 or longer bar. I see no need for it on anything shorter as I'd rather have the smoother/less grabby cut when limbing.
> This is round filed semi-skip, it does alright, but no ribbons lol.



I run full comp .325 on my small saws. Like my 360 and 260 simply because in my opinion. They don't have the power to pull a 3/8 full skip or even semi skip chain. Due to the fact that there is a much bigger bite of wood in between cutters on the FS and SS chains. However, I seldom run those little saws to begin with. I'd say probably 5% of the time. The other 95% of the time it's my 660 or 661 PMS. As soon as I have my old 046 rebuilt. I'll be running that more often as well with FS chisel bit in smaller wood, say under 24".


----------



## MustangMike

Full comp chain generally will cut faster than skip, but if you are looking to use a long bar on a smaller saw, skip makes sense.

Also, in large diameter softwoods skip will clear the chips better. So, it really depends on what you are cutting.

My local tree guy uses 20" full skip because he says they hit things in the wood so often he just wants fewer teeth to sharpen!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Full comp chain generally will cut faster than skip, but if you are looking to use a long bar on a smaller saw, skip makes sense.
> 
> Also, in large diameter softwoods skip will clear the chips better. So, it really depends on what you are cutting.
> 
> My local tree guy uses 20" full skip because he says they hit things in the wood so often he just wants fewer teeth to sharpen!


Definitely depends on what type of wood you are cutting. If I was to run 3/8 FS on my 260 limbing hard spruce limbs vs soft trunk wood the saw will chatter hard and would eventually shake loose or strip out every bolt in the saw. In the softer wood. It simply dosent have the power to pull FS chain at the proper operating rpm work load and the saw is now overload.  I don't even know if they make Full Skip in .325, because I hardly ever run it or need it.

Do any of the saw chain manufacturers produce and sell .325 in Full skip or Simi Skip?

I agree on Full Skip clearing waste faster than FC and SS. As far as FC cutting faster than FS? Smoother most definitely! Faster?  In my opinion. I think that all has to do with the type and angle of grind, Hard W vs Soft W, and type of cutting. Like when it comes to milling Spruce. FS will rip twice as fast as FC. I can't speak for hard woods at all, as I have very little experience cutting hard wood!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Definitely depends on what type of wood you are cutting. If I was to run FS on my 260 limbing hard spruce limbs vs soft trunk wood the saw will chatter hard and would eventually shake out or strip every bolt in the saw. In the softer wood. It simply dosent have the power to pull FS chain at the proper operating rpm work load and the saw is now overload. I agree on Full Skip clearing waste faster than FC and SS. As far as FC cutting than FS? Smoother most definitely! Faster?  In my opinion. I think that all has to do with the type and angle of grind, Hard W vs Soft W, and type of cutting. Like when it comes to milling Spruce. FS will rip twice as fast as FC. I can't speak for hard woods at all, as I have very little experience cutting hard wood!


I just took down a 42-inch year old dead standing oak with an ms500i 36” full skip….worked like a gem….I really like those chains.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> I just took down a 42-inch year old dead standing oak with an ms500i 36” full skip….worked like a gem….I really like those chains.


FS cuts great! Little more chatter when limbing, but I just keep the revs up before even touching and all the way through the limb. That'll prevent any chatter at all! Plus! Less cutters to file or grind and less gullets to remove when it comes time to tune the chain!


----------



## JustJeff

SS396driver said:


> I managed to clean it up a bit with a piece of 150 paper on a large dowel. View attachment 991247
> View attachment 991248
> View attachment 991249


"A large dowel" he says..... Looks like part of a firewood scrounge to me!


----------



## MustangMike

I videoed my 10 mm 044 with a 28" bar, first with half skip, then with FC. The rounds were 20" Red Oak.

The full comp was a good deal faster, but it did not become real obvious till you timed the cuts.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I videoed my 10 mm 044 with a 28" bar, first with half skip, then with FC. The rounds were 20" Red Oak.
> 
> The full comp was a good deal faster, but it did not become real obvious till you timed the cuts.


Nice! Out of curiosity? What was the time difference?


----------



## SS396driver

JustJeff said:


> "A large dowel" he says..... Looks like part of a firewood scrounge to me!


Ya it’s a piece of ash I use as a small mallet.


----------



## SS396driver

Not happy with the repair one of the bolts feels like it’s pulling the threads . Most likely because the holes got oblong from the bolts bouncing up and down and not enough meat to tap it . So I’ll take it apart tomorrow and helicoil it . I had the 1/4 -28 tap and bolts on hand so I gave it a try . Had to enlarge the muffler tubes as the originals were smaller .


----------



## H-Ranch

Got three loads in while the thunder was still distant.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Out of curiosity? What was the time difference?


I'm going from memory, and it was several years ago, but I believe the total cut time was +/- 20 seconds and the difference was about 2 seconds (or 10%).

You don't realize it when you are cutting because the saw engine runs faster with the skip ... sort of like an optical delusion!

With large softwood rounds skip has an advantage because it clears the chips better.

Different tools for different chores.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm running skip chain on everything bigger than my 550xp. I'm probably going to even put skip on the 550, too many cutters to sharpen lol...luckily for me, it's an early 550 and is too tempermental for me to ever get much use on it. The 400 is close enough in weight and soooo much more capable of a saw, that I just use the 400 if I need a smaller rear handle saw.

I do have one 42" loop of full comp .404 chain...not sure where I got it, but cut every other set of cutters off of it to make my own hillbilly hyper-skip milling chain. I guess it works alright, the 880 can just chug along with it when ripping.


----------



## Dr_Rockwell14

I'm running a 460 rancher with the 18" ft-280 bar (3/8 .05 68 link). What do you all recommend as a good chain for doing my firewood? I put up about 10 cord a year. Seems like 72dpx is sold out everywhere and the s83g can't be found in a 68 link.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I'm going from memory, and it was several years ago, but I believe the total cut time was +/- 20 seconds and the difference was about 2 seconds (or 10%).
> 
> You don't realize it when you are cutting because the saw engine runs faster with the skip ... sort of like an optical delusion!
> 
> With large softwood rounds skip has an advantage because it clears the chips better.
> 
> Different tools for different chores.


Nice! Good to know! Solid info! Thanks bud!


----------



## chipper1

Dr_Rockwell14 said:


> I'm running a 460 rancher with the 18" ft-280 bar (3/8 .05 68 link). What do you all recommend as a good chain for doing my firewood? I put up about 10 cord a year. Seems like 72dpx is sold out everywhere and the s83g can't be found in a 68 link.


I'd recommend jumping up to a 20 since you already need a chain, then you'll have a much better chance of finding chains and a better selection.
Contact these guys and see what they have too.






Or you could grab another chain at the Cadillac TSC.
They show one available.


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get a bit more wood in today as the rain held off. It was nice that my boy and his friend loaded the first couple buckets .
Started by getting this one a bit closer to the trail.


Here's how it ended up, easy peasy. Then I just used a little longer chain hooked to the bucket to pull it out of the woods for the next load.



Since there was a threat of rain and it was sprinkling when we started I set the splitter up in the barn, then it didn't rain lol.
Load one done.


Prepping for the second bucket. 

Second done.


And the third.


----------



## chipper1

4th.


5th. Almost forgot the picture of this one, had to make it count .


And the last one.


----------



## 501Maico

I'm finally ready to tackle the pile of logs from the middle of April. I had to increase my storage area and also split the wood taking up room on my existing pallets. I still need to find a home for my chunks and moving them around more than once is getting old.
Bought a cant hook to help out. Same price but no shipping buying it from Stihl and I like the color over LogRrite blue. The logs are sitting in the wettest area of my property and I rolled a log to try the hook out and check for activity. The pic is a couple days after I turned the log but it was like a bug convention under there. Lots of whitish transparent grub things trying to get through the bark, potato bugs, and ants. I don't do well in heat and high humidity but I need to get this wood off of the ground.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> 4th.
> View attachment 991386
> 
> 5th. Almost forgot the picture of this one, had to make it count .
> View attachment 991387
> 
> And the last one.
> View attachment 991388


Nice!


----------



## Brufab

@chipper1 what size tractor is that? My dad's looking to get one kinda like that.


----------



## sean donato

Brufab said:


> @chipper1 what size tractor is that? My dad's looking to get one kinda like that.


More importantly why does he have the front tires on backwards?....


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> More importantly why does he have the front tires on backwards?....


Prolly a Michigan thing.


----------



## GenXer

sean donato said:


> More importantly why does he have the front tires on backwards?....


Helps you back out of a hole if you start to get stuck...lol


----------



## svk

Morning guys, gentle drizzle here today. Planning to head up to my cabin after my son wakes up to check things out as I haven’t even been there since the snow melted.

Yesterday I rushed home to get an outboard motor ready for a friend who was going camping. Everything ran great and I sent it out along with him only to have it fail about 20 minutes in to his trip. I think the prop hub spun but I’m not sure. I had an identical motor but a couple years newer that came from another friend that I ended up putting on my little boat last night. After some working I got it to run pretty well although the idle is not a great. I’ll probably run a tank of seafoam treated gas through it before I pull the carb apart. The high-speed side is great it’s just that the idle isn’t perfect and it’s hard to start once it stops. I still have several motors that I need to fix but I guess one at time we’ll get them back rolling.

Date tonight with a real neat gal, fingers crossed.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.


Oh, man! I think I got some spatter on that one.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Today I ran a tank thru the 353 .
> Chain was set up a little aggressive for the dead standing black locust, but it was fine as long as I was very aggressive when boring.
> View attachment 991116
> 
> Broke out the hydraulic splitter today.
> First load.
> View attachment 991118
> 
> Second.
> View attachment 991118
> 
> Then dropped this one that was a bit larger.
> I had to pull it right a good bit to get it more on the trail(it's across the trail).
> View attachment 991121
> 
> Third load.
> View attachment 991122
> 
> Then I found these flying squirrels, which was cool. I saw one here splitting wood last fall, but it was very low light and it just caught my eyes, but I knew what it was. Seeing these guys is pretty rare here, especially since they are nocturnal . I laid the log down and covered the ends from the rain, hope no critters get them, if I would have known there were in there I wouldn't have cut that one.
> View attachment 991123


Those squirrels are fun to play with also. Years ago my FIL found two in his chicken feed box. He caught them and turned them into short term pets before releasing them in the woods. They would sit on his shoulders and fly off from there. They would eat out of his hand.


----------



## svk

On the scrounge topic… I heard earlier this week that the timber sale directly behind my yard at the cabin was put out and will probably be logged later this summer. The downside is 100 yards of very thick timber between me and the road will be gone. The upside is all of that timbers is over 100 years old and it’s been nothing but a blow down mess for the past several years. I’m told they’re going to replant the area in pine so it’s going to take a few years to regrow but then will be beautiful for the remainder of my lifetime.

The other upside is there’s going to be plenty of scrounge literally at my back door so I can replenish and add to my wood piles. At this point I’m burning wood that was split in 2018 so everything is nice and dry.

I’m going to have to fashion some sort of warning signs to put above my yard so hunters don’t inadvertently shoot towards my cabin.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Those squirrels are fun to play with also. Years ago my FIL found two in his chicken feed box. He caught them and turned them into short term pets before releasing them in the woods. They would sit on his shoulders and fly off from there. They would eat out of his hand.


That's pretty cool.
I thought about letting a neighbor a couple houses south of me know about them as he's had them for pets, but in MI you're technically not allowed to take them from the wild, but you can have them if they have been raise in captivity lol. Sure hope they do okay.
This morning I relocated the second chipmunk of the yr, and I had a mouse running around the chicken feed, couldn't take a shot because I didn't know where the kids were. By the time I figured it out it was in-between me and the bin, don't need a hole in the bin.
Currently waiting these guys to find a new home so I can do the soffits/facia on the barn. I put one piece up to mock up the corner and see what else I need, and they decide it was a nice place to build a nest.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice!


Thanks man.


Brufab said:


> @chipper1 what size tractor is that? My dad's looking to get one kinda like that.


It's an L3800, largest of the Kubota compact utility tractors. I like it a lot, also like the next size down B2620 as it's gentle on a yard. I mow with it, but I want another zero turn, can't have it all...


sean donato said:


> More importantly why does he have the front tires on backwards?....


It's a long story and involves 3 flats in one day .


farmer steve said:


> Prolly a Michigan thing.


It was this time .


GenXer said:


> Helps you back out of a hole if you start to get stuck...lol


Works for me lol.


H-Ranch said:


> Oh, man! I think I got some spatter on that one.


Watch it buddy .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Date tonight with a real neat gal, fingers crossed.


Scrounging up a good woman is much harder than firewood .
Hope it goes well.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Scrounging up a good woman is much harder than firewood .
> Hope it goes well.


It’s difficult to compare the two without inserting “hardwood” jokes lol but I’m definitely seeking quality vs quantity. 

There’s lots of 6’s and 7’s out there. I’m seeking a 9 that isn’t crazy lol. All tens are crazy…those ones are fun while they last but they never do lol.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It’s difficult to compare the two without inserting “hardwood” jokes lol but I’m definitely seeking quality vs quantity.
> 
> There’s lots of 6’s and 7’s out there. I’m seeking a 9 that isn’t crazy lol. All tens are crazy…those ones are fun while they last but they never do lol.


If hardwood is all someone is looking for, they will find it, but the "heat" may last longer than anticipated .
Finding perfection in any human is an act of futility, there's no perfect package.
Even finding a "good" woman is a task .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> If hardwood is all someone is looking for, they will find it, but the "heat" may last longer than anticipated .
> Finding perfection in any human is an act of futility, there's no perfect package.
> Even finding a "good" woman is a task .


True. I don’t mean to quantify them by their looks alone. And that right person will be more attractive due to their other characteristics. 

At the same point there is a bare minimum in the looks department that needs to be met. I’m not looking to date someone from “People of Walmart” lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> True. I don’t mean to quantify them by their looks alone. And that right person will be more attractive due to their other characteristics.
> 
> At the same point there is a bare minimum in the looks department that needs to be met. I’m not looking to date someone from “People of Walmart” lol


Not that I'm looking, but if I was and I was in an area where there were options, I wouldn't date a woman who shopped at Walmart, let alone acted like many in those videos .

Much in looks can be looked over, I'm married .
If you saw my wife you'd know I married up, she's 6' and I'm 5,7 .


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> That's pretty cool.
> I thought about letting a neighbor a couple houses south of me know about them as he's had them for pets, but in MI you're technically not allowed to take them from the wild, but you can have them if they have been raise in captivity lol. Sure hope they do okay.
> This morning I relocated the second chipmunk of the yr, and I had a mouse running around the chicken feed, couldn't take a shot because I didn't know where the kids were. By the time I figured it out it was in-between me and the bin, don't need a hole in the bin.
> Currently waiting these guys to find a new home so I can do the soffits/facia on the barn. I put one piece up to mock up the corner and see what else I need, and they decide it was a nice place to build a nest.
> View attachment 991415


Had the same thing while working on a house. I made a little shelf and put it right below the soffit where the nest was, carefully moved the nest down to the shelf and went about putting on more soffit. Took mom a minute to warm up to the idea but after while she was back on the eggs.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Had the same thing while working on a house. I made a little shelf and put it right below the soffit where the nest was, carefully moved the nest down to the shelf and went about putting on more soffit. Took mom a minute to warm up to the idea but after while she was back on the eggs.


But then what excuse would I use for not getting the soffits done lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Not that I'm looking, but if I was and I was in an area where there were options, I wouldn't date a woman who shopped at Walmart, let alone acted like many in those videos .
> 
> Much in looks can be looked over, I'm married .
> If you saw my wife you'd know I married up, she's 6' and I'm 5,7 .


Speaking of Walmart women.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Speaking of Walmart women.
> View attachment 991502


Unfortunately walmart is the closest, cheapest place to get groceries and other stuff around here. It's a clown show on the best of days. Everything from how shoppers act, to the self checkout telling you, you may have missed scanning something and it's on the screen as scanned, and no employee's around to fix the stupid thing. Then the greater that wants to check your bags because they think you stole something, but the next guy that "forgot" to scan the stuff on the bottom of the cart walks right out the door.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Unfortunately walmart is the closest, cheapest place to get groceries and other stuff around here. It's a clown show on the best of days. Everything from how shoppers act, to the self checkout telling you, you may have missed scanning something and it's on the screen as scanned, and no employee's around to fix the stupid thing. Then the greater that wants to check your bags because they think you stole something, but the next guy that "forgot" to scan the stuff on the bottom of the cart walks right out the door.


I hate going there too, but like ya said, cheapest around. They even have ammo sometimes.


----------



## JustJeff

Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


My dad has a green works and likes it good enough. He doesn't have much string trimming though. Easily gets it done on one charge. I don't personally think it has as much power as my husqy gas trimmer, but it works for him. It's a few years old now. Heck my mom even uses it sometimes.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


My BIL has a Dewalt and he has quite a bit he trims, he really likes it. He does have plenty of batteries, but he says one of the big 60 volt 6 amp hr batteries does his with plenty to spare.


----------



## chipper1

Got out for a bit today.
4 buckets, sure was nice with the 550mk1.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Got out for a bit today.


I got out for a bit today too.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I got out for a bit today too.


You're gonna be ready for more wood soon.


----------



## gggGary

Dropped an ash today, on the neighbors land but fell onto my tractor road.
Made the cut about 3' up still had a hollow, the hinge held fine. Took an 8" branch off an oak on the way down.



Trunk was still about 8" - 70' up


Gotta love hand splitting deep woods ash trunk.



At least two more loads like this to go from this tree.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> You're gonna be ready for more wood soon.


Yep, sure am. Next time I think I'll try it in moderation... nah, who am i kidding? I've never been good at that with anything!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, sure am. Next time I think I'll try it in moderation... nah, who am i kidding? I've never been good at that with anything!


I've had problems with that once or twice.
Next up, cherry .


----------



## singinwoodwackr

JustJeff said:


> Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


Used my neighbor’s Dewalt the other day…worked just the same as a gas one…worked great.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


I have used a few different battery models: Oregon 40V and Redback 120 V (discontinued). 

String trimming is one of the easiest tasks for battery powered outdoor equipment. So you may be happy with most any major brand, if that is all you do. 

The key thing I keep repeating is that you may want another battery tool soon (leaf blower, hedge trimmer, lawn mower, chainsaw, pole saw, etc. ), and the batteries are brand specific. So take a look at the whole ‘family’ of tools supported by the battery platform (STIHL HAS 3 different ones!) so that you can share / swap the batteries between tools. 

Or look at outdoor tools that work with the batteries from your cordless drill, etc. 

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Took my time throughout the day and bucked and noodled the big oak up. Got a little split as well.


I really like the performance of the MS400. Like Sean said the oiler is a little lacking. I think by Stihl standards it's good. The bar got really warm but never overheated. It used about 1/2 tank of oil each tank of gas. I won't be putting the 24" bar on it so at this point I will keep the stock pump on it. I also put 2 tanks through the MS660. It pulled the 32" bar buried in this oak well. Just keeps chugging through. I think I might have the 660 ported and rebuild it in the near future.


----------



## JimR

As the woodpile grows bigger and bigger.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Not that I'm looking, but if I was and I was in an area where there were options, I wouldn't date a woman who shopped at Walmart,


There’s really no other choice here. Walmart, $$$uper Target, or regionsl supermarket chain that devoured the little guys and then jacked the prices. Therefore Walmart it is.


chipper1 said:


> If you saw my wife you'd know I married up, she's 6' and I'm 5,7 .


Tall women are great. I’ve yet to date someone taller than me but dated a gal my height (5’11) for a while last summer. Kissing took some getting used to because usually you’re bending down to kiss someone from 4-12 inches shorter than you lol.

To add to the mystique she was a redhead.


----------



## svk

Youngest son and I took the little guy to the cabin yesterday. Spent several hours outside and the gnats continued to get worse as the day wore on. Three deer ticks disposed of so far. 

Picked up and put away a few things from around the yard that were missed last fall after the snow storm. We’re ready for summer up there now and the grass is already getting long.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> There’s really no other choice here. Walmart, $$$uper Target, or regionsl supermarket chain that devoured the little guys and then jacked the prices. Therefore Walmart it is.
> 
> Tall women are great. I’ve yet to date someone taller than me but dated a gal my height (5’11) for a while last summer. Kissing took some getting used to because usually you’re bending down to kiss someone from 4-12 inches shorter than you lol.
> 
> To add to the mystique she was a redhead.


That sucks, they are a very preditorial company. We have a company near us that they literally made the threat to saying that if you build a Meijer we will build a wally world. Meijer is a regional company, not worldwide like WW, craze to make a threat like that. In Greenville MI, which is just a bit north of us Meijer built a nice new store, so WW wanted to build one there too. So they started the process and were going buy right across the street, well Greenville is where Meijer started out with their very first store and they have done a lot for the community, to everyone's surprise Greenville did not approve their plan and said they had to build outside of the city limits . Well they went literally to the other side of the line(maybe 1/8 mile away from Meijer), the good thing isnit cost them a lot more.
My wife is 100% Norwegian, her family actually came to America and moved right into Minnesota, sure there's more tall gals up there . 
Have a great time up there with the kids.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Meijer is a regional company, not worldwide like WW,


I remember ‘Meijer’s Thrifty Acres’ from many years ago. First store I saw where you could checkout with a sheet of plywood, a frozen turkey, and a pair of jeans in the same lane. And I did!

We have Fresh Thyme Markets here, which are owned by Meijer, and has about 70 stores across 11 states. Kinda has a Trader Joe’s type feel. 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Get the echo...they start easy...


down here they do!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Only two rounds left!  probably haul them out tomorrow.
> One guess as to witch stick is hitting the ground next!
> View attachment 990398


i am not approved - 'safe for solo!' for work like that!!!

that's a load....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Captain Bruce said:


> Is that a silencer? on a paint ball gun?


supposed to be a silencer of sorts. .177


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Aknutter said:


> I believe it's a pellet gun


.177


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't help myself! Had to go get those last two butt cuts before supper!  Took the 260 this time to buck a few 20" rounds to keep the big rounds from rolling around.  The 260's power to weight ratio is pretty impressive to say the least when set up with the right size cutting implements. That little saw is quite the "little engine that could!" I like to run a 16" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp round chisel on her. She really performs with that set up for a small saw! Madsen's set it up with a 20" .50 gage bar and .325 full comp and also set it up with a 16" .50 gage bar and 3/8 full comp. I thought it was a bit to much for her to pull after running both set ups. When stepped it down to the .325 pitch on a 16" bar. The saw really performed and impressed the heck out of me! I was running 70cc and up for years before I bought the 260. I didn't know a 260 had that kind of power when set up properly! I'd put it up against a 270 any day of the week!  View attachment 990422
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


war wagon! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Woken from my nap by the alluring sound of chainsaws, another scrounge directly across the street. In the past few years, with the mature oaks and ash dying, a majority of my scrounges have been in a 200' radius of my house. With sidewalks and handicap rated crosswalks, this setup has been my way of moving wood. On one scrounge 3 doors down, I was able to squeeze through the gate of a chain link fence to the back yard by removing the grass deflector.
> My dad's 1978 Allis Chalmers (Simplicity) mower and same year Sears cart. This was my main mower until 2 years ago when I got the zero turn.
> The first load was the 3 vertical logs but loading and unloading was too hard on my back so I started sawing to length. There was a larger diameter trunk that I couldn't budge so I needed to bring the saw anyways.
> 
> View attachment 990444
> View attachment 990445
> View attachment 990446
> View attachment 990447
> View attachment 990448
> View attachment 990449


nice wood stack, nice foto essay!


----------



## muddstopper

JustJeff said:


> Spent a couple hours running the Stihl....weedeater that is. Wife wants a battery one because she can't start the gas one. Anybody have one of those? And if so, how do you like it?


Yea I got one, my wife cant start the gas weed eater either, but I still love her


----------



## MustangMike

I split all the Black Locust on Fri and delivered it to its new home yesterday. I split more than 1/4 cord with the X-27, then broke out the hydro splitter when my right shoulder started feeling some pain.

Of course, I ended up getting drenched ... T storms broke out as I was unloading, and my rain jacket seems to have lost its waterproofing for more than just a few minutes.

That said I was glad to get it done.


----------



## H-Ranch

Back at it this morning, then errands, a few more loads, now lunch break. Time for more chainsawin' this afternoon since I've moved all the splits again.


----------



## djg james

Upgrading my equipment with my latest scrounge. Not wood, but a two-wheeled wheel barrow. Plastic tub (I hate plastic) is cracked beyond use, the tires need air and the metal is rusting. I've got a spare slightly cracked tub that I'll swap out until I find another metal one (I found one before). Paint and air and it'll be good as new. I hope I'm not making a certain person jealous.


Finished splitting all of the recent Cherry I got.


----------



## Philbert

You guys are making me tired and sweaty just from all those photos of work. 

Philbert


----------



## gggGary

svk said:


> Walmart, $$$uper Target, or regionsl supermarket chain ..... Therefore Walmart it is.


Farm and Fleet is where you find the keepers.


Those Northern girls WILL keep you warm at night!
Everyone helps at the work farm.



Two more loads bucked, split and stacked today. About 8 cord since late winter, nearly all Ash.



This is the 25' "temporary overflow stack". 80' of 4' deep 7' high racks are filled.
PS used bilboard canvas, fold over about 3" and 1/2 grommets on 3' centers I drive lags into chunks to pull down and fasten the tarp with poly rope.








1/2" Grommet Kit


Great for sails, sail covers, tarps... anything you want to punch a hole in and have the hole not tear. Set your own grommets with this professional-grade kit.




www.woodenboatstore.com


----------



## Lee192233

Here's some cringeworthy pics for the woodworkers out there. This is some beautiful red oak.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> I remember ‘Meijer’s Thrifty Acres’ from many years ago. First store I saw where you could checkout with a sheet of plywood, a frozen turkey, and a pair of jeans in the same lane. And I did!
> 
> We have Fresh Thyme Markets here, which are owned by Meijer, and has about 70 stores across 11 states. Kinda has a Trader Joe’s type feel.
> 
> Philbert


Yep, that's the one.
I'm jealous, we can't buy plywood there lol.
After all the work, then the turkey, you need/deserve a new pair of pants .
They use the fresh time for the deli areas, but I'm not familiar with a store with that name, but that sounds nice. I guess WW has a reason to be concerned about their growth, hope they can catch and surpass them .


----------



## JustJeff

Love the Meijer stores. One of our favorites when we get Stateside from the great white north. We have as much fun grocery shopping as anything. You wouldn't think it would be that different just across the bridge but we pick up all the things we can't get here. My kids are 17 to 27 now but I'm still dad of the year when I show up with a bag of coco dinobites! Can you believe we don't have those in Canada?


----------



## chipper1

Funny how that works, I always head to Canadian Tire when I'm on your side of the big pond .


----------



## farmer steve

My one buddy called yesterday. Trees are down,brush all removed. Come and get 'em. Went over today Monster mulberry, big dead ash and a medium locust. A good solid cord. Didn't get any action shots. Was to busy noodling and cutting.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> I hope I'm not making a certain person jealous.


I think it will be OK. @Cowboy254 doesn't post here much anymore and he may not even see the picture.


----------



## Philbert

JustJeff said:


> I'm still dad of the year when I show up with a bag of coco dinobites! Can you believe we don't have those in Canada?


Used to bring Coffee Crisps home from Canada, along with a few other things we couldn’t get here. Used to be easier crossing the border. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Not much time for cutting lately but still picking up a few firewooding items. 3 running gears for future log wagons. I got a flat rack to just for the running gear. Also bought a burnt out OWB. Same model as the one I already have so I'll air test it and if it's decent I'll strip the insulation off it and replace everything burnable on it for a spare. $120 was the bid so if it leaks the scrap price will pay for it. Crazy that it cost $100 in fuel for the round trip to pick it up and drop off at work. Too heavy for my poor tractor. My wife bought a new pole saw, I took it to work one day to cut a couple of limbs. Gone it bound up on the first big branch. She was not impressed. My son bought the kids a RZR so I had to built a smaller track for it and the E bikes.


----------



## djg james

cantoo said:


> Not much time for cutting lately but still picking up a few firewooding items. 3 running gears for future log wagons. I got a flat rack to just for the running gear. Also bought a burnt out OWB. Same model as the one I already have so I'll air test it and if it's decent I'll strip the insulation off it and replace everything burnable on it for a spare. $120 was the bid so if it leaks the scrap price will pay for it. Crazy that it cost $100 in fuel for the round trip to pick it up and drop off at work. Too heavy for my poor tractor. My wife bought a new pole saw, I took it to work one day to cut a couple of limbs. Gone it bound up on the first big branch. She was not impressed. My son bought the kids a RZR so I had to built a smaller track for it and the E bikes.


I missed out on an 8' running gear that would have made a perfect trailer for me. But the farmer tossed it on a scrap metal pile and trashed the front axle. Before I could figure out how to make a single axle log hauler, he sent it to the scrap yard. Too late.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> I think it will be OK. @Cowboy254 doesn't post here much anymore and he may not even see the picture.


I was thinking more about you. Didn't know if you had a two wheel wheel barrow yet  .
I can't tell you how many times I've tipped over a single wheel.


----------



## Zaedock

Caught up on a pile of roadside oak. My wife and I then stopped at a yard sale up the road. An old gentleman who I had only spoken with a few times over the years passed and his son's were selling off some of his stuff. 



There were a bunch of older Craftsman saws, but nothing really worth me putting time into. There was so much stuff! I ended up grabbing these three top handle saws. So far, the 110 runs pissah and the Sears will need new fuel lines, but fired with a wee bit of gas in the carb. We picked up the saws and a bunch of unused garden tools for $80. Not too bad.


----------



## gggGary

djg james said:


> I was thinking more about you. Didn't know if you had a two wheel wheel barrow yet  .
> I can't tell you how many times I've tipped over a single wheel.


Scarfed a nice two wheel off CL, used it about twice, and sold it on. Guess if you never need to go on a side hill it'd be OK.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> I was thinking more about you. Didn't know if you had a two wheel wheel barrow yet  .
> I can't tell you how many times I've tipped over a single wheel.


I knew that! LOL

I don't have a 2 wheeler and I'm not sure I need/want one yet. Rarely do I tip a load over, mostly when loading if I do.

My dad converted his single to a dual, but he's older than me. LOL


----------



## djg james

gggGary said:


> Scarfed a nice two wheel off CL, used it about twice, and sold it on. Guess if you never need to go on a side hill it'd be OK.


Lot of my piles are on uneven ground so it will come in handy (besides it was free!).


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> I knew that! LOL


Sorry, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed. I didn't catch that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Upgrading my equipment with my latest scrounge. Not wood, but a two-wheeled wheel barrow. Plastic tub (I hate plastic) is cracked beyond use, the tires need air and the metal is rusting. I've got a spare slightly cracked tub that I'll swap out until I find another metal one (I found one before). Paint and air and it'll be good as new. I hope I'm not making a certain person jealous.
> View attachment 991815
> 
> Finished splitting all of the recent Cherry I got.


You can zip tye the cracks to get more life and use strips of ply wood to splice broken handel's. Every now and then a zip tye or two will snap and need replacing. This one has had a spliced handle and zipped up cracks for four or five years now and hauled a lot of wood in that time. It's a total of 16 years old. Been stored outside all it's life. I live on the coast, so the salt air eats up metal tubs in a few years unless stored in a heated shop or garage. Just thought I'd mention some ways to repair your plastic tub if you want a bit more use out of it.


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> You can zip tye the cracks to get more life and use strips of ply wood to splice broken handel's...... Just thought I'd mention some ways to repair your plastic tub if you want a bit more use out of it.


The photo doesn't show it, but the tub is not only cracked at the top, but the bottom as well. Chunks are missing as well. Beyond repair. Besides, I have another plastic tub that I repaired with a 3/4" piece of plywood on the bottom. Easier to swap out. Handles are metal.


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Sorry, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed. I didn't catch that.


Well often my humor is funny only to me as my kids will attest. And sometimes @farmer steve . So just Steves I guess.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got distracted and forgot to post the last loads of the evening yesterday. As soon as coffee is done this morning I'll be back at it.


----------



## Lee192233

Good morning guys. Remember....


----------



## djg james

I've often wondered if anyone has done a photo comparison of all these wheelbarrow loads being posted to make sure they're all different. I suspect maybe someone is reposting the same loads just trying to impress us all while sitting on his arse (my attempt at humor  ).


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> You can zip tye the cracks to get more life and use strips of ply wood to splice broken handel's. Every now and then a zip tye or two will snap and need replacing. This one has had a spliced handle and zipped up cracks for four or five years now and hauled a lot of wood in that time. It's a total of 16 years old. Been stored outside all it's life. I live on the coast, so the salt air eats up metal tubs in a few years unless stored in a heated shop or garage. Just thought I'd mention some ways to repair your plastic tub if you want a bit more use out of it.



And I thought I was the only one. Used 1/4" flat stock on my repair. A few years back I was carrying too much wood and it was on the ground before I realized what happened. I was going to buy new handles but the reviews for handles at HD were horrible, and then I started thinking about all of the bolts I needed to break to get the old handles off.
Recently I mentioned that I have a True Temper but I just realized when taking pics that there are no marks on it anymore. It was my dad's and he always bought quality, so it still might be. I got it from him around 1982 so he must have bought it in the 70's or maybe 60's. Not sure why the handles are worn unevenly.


----------



## MustangMike

You guys are going to make me post real wheelbarrow repair!

Chain sawed Shag Hickory Handles (unless you have Hop Hornbeam) are the way to go!


----------



## H-Ranch

The heck with wheelbarrow repair pics - how about some more workin' pics!  Just kidding - I  the budget repairs that I have come to expect out of guys in the scrounging thread. 






I did tip the last pic when I stacked completely off the front of the load. I guess 3 splits ended up on the ground, so not too bad to pick up. 


And I found a few tiny leaves growing on a round of my mystery wood from several weeks back. @MustangMike are you buying those as chestnut oak as you suggested? It may not confirm that, but it sure confirms it ain't black walnut. (The splits are in pic 2.)


----------



## MustangMike

I think the points are usually a little more rounded:


----------



## MustangMike

Wheelbarrow repair (more like rescue from the dead)!

Synthetic T-111 to strengthen the pan, chainsaw milled Shag Hickory handles, and a hard tire!

This thing has done a lot of work, and as you can see, it has hauled concrete! (also, rocks, gravel, wood, brush, blocks, whatever!).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> And I thought I was the only one. Used 1/4" flat stock on my repair. A few years back I was carrying too much wood and it was on the ground before I realized what happened. I was going to buy new handles but the reviews for handles at HD were horrible, and then I started thinking about all of the bolts I needed to break to get the old handles off.
> Recently I mentioned that I have a True Temper but I just realized when taking pics that there are no marks on it anymore. It was my dad's and he always bought quality, so it still might be. I got it from him around 1982 so he must have bought it in the 70's or maybe 60's. Not sure why the handles are worn unevenly.
> 
> View attachment 991965
> View attachment 991966
> View attachment 991967
> View attachment 991968
> View attachment 991969
> View attachment 991970


Your steel flat stock splice with nuts and bolts looks a little more professional than my plywood splice with wood screws and roofing screws!  But hey! Whatever works right?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Wheelbarrow repair (more like rescue from the dead)!
> 
> Synthetic T-111 to strengthen the pan, chainsaw milled Shag Hickory handles, and a hard tire!
> 
> This thing has done a lot of work, and as you can see, it has hauled concrete! (also, rocks, gravel, wood, brush, blocks, whatever!).


Bringing wheel barrows back from the dead is awesome!!!  I use the hard tires on my yellow "Frankenstien" dually too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

H-Ranch said:


> The heck with wheelbarrow repair pics - how about some more workin' pics!  Just kidding - I  the budget repairs that I have come to expect out of guys in the scrounging thread.
> View attachment 991990
> View attachment 991991
> View attachment 991993
> View attachment 991994
> View attachment 991996
> 
> I did tip the last pic when I stacked completely off the front of the load. I guess 3 splits ended up on the ground, so not too bad to pick up.
> View attachment 991995
> 
> And I found a few tiny leaves growing on a round of my mystery wood from several weeks back. @MustangMike are you buying those as chestnut oak as you suggested? It may not confirm that, but it sure confirms it ain't black walnut. (The splits are in pic 2.)
> View attachment 991992


Wheel barrow repairs pics "ARE" work pics!


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a pic of me burning the gas out of the 660 on some little stuff.


----------



## svk

Good afternoon fellows. Had a great day of cleaning the garage yesterday and doing a bunch of other random projects… Went outside around 10 AM and except for dinner worked till three in the morning. Little tired today but it was worth it to get so much done. I went to the memorial day parade in a little town by my house and then grabbed McDonald’s and came back home. Resting a bit now and I need to go change oil on my truck. Also need to change my sons oil and teach him how to do it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a pic of me burning the gas out of the 660 on some little stuff.View attachment 992045


 Nice to see the kevlar saw protection!  Wish more people wore it while running power saw's! I never run my saws with out it! I have the inside the pant leg insert style myself.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## turnkey4099

Another wet day. 2rd in a row. I was kinda looking forward to taking a few easy days from wooding. 

Saturday I spent 4 hours on the willow bush clean up. 4 hours of nothing but cut/stack brush and only saw one small limb that I will get about 4 rounds off of next trip. I am looking at a fairly big, horizontal log back in the brush that may be good. Basically I am on that job only to be having something to do but I keep coming across some that is still good.

Yesterday I moved 3 wagon loads each into the wood shed and back porch - a start on the next season's supply. I alternate a load of locust with a load of willow in both places. It is NOT one of my favorite parts of wooding so I work at it a bit at a time. By the time fall comes the back porch has 4+ cords and the woodshed the 3 cord +. That usually last me. This year not so much. We had an easy winter but the heating season refuses to end. I'm still burning the stove 24/7. 

Repeating the 'stock the porch/woodshed today. Then play catchup on the 'to be sharped nail'

Evaluated my stash this morning. I promised my customer 6 cord willow next year and 3 the year after. I may have to renege on the 3 cord bit. I'm not finiding a good cutting spot anymore so I need to conserve for my own use. 

The old house scrounge is about over. Trees there are Maple, probably soft, red maple. I have the smaller one down to the butt end, a real monster. About 6' long and 3' diameter composed of several separtate stems fused together. 441 and long bars are going to get a workout.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> OK what good is having a scale on the side of the oil with no site . It’s ok when I mix 2 gallons at a time but I need to mix a gallon . The older bottles had the site window . Now I have to use the measuring cup for epoxy . Which I’ll have to replace oil and epoxy don’t mix well. View attachment 990941
> View attachment 990942


I don't run Stihl or Husky mix. I use a different oil, and buy it by the quart and I mix five gallons at a time. I use a Ratio Right or Seasence mixing bottle. If your LSS (Local Saw Shop) dosent sell mixing cups? You can most definitely pick one up at a dirt bike dealership. Like Sean D said. Be the last and only oil mixing cup you'll ever need or use!


----------



## sean donato

Hotter then chestnuts on an open fire right now. I had ambition till I got home from work lol. Still need to put the ac units in the windows, but it's still pretty cool over night and the house stays decent if you open the windows over night and close them in the morning. I'm hoping I can get the loader finished up for the kubota this coming weekend. Really putting a damper on my wood MOJO recently lol. Hope everyone is doing well. Cheers.n


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't run Stihl or Husky mix. I use a different oil, and buy it by the quart and I mix five gallons at a time. I use a Ratio Right or Seasence mixing bottle. If your LSS (Local Saw Shop) dosent sell mixing cups? You can most definitely pick one up at a dirt bike dealership. Like Sean D said. Be the last and only oil mixing cup you'll ever need or use!View attachment 992060


Ratio rite is also made in the USA.....


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice to see the kevlar saw protection!  Wish more people wore it while running power saw's! I never run my saws with out it! I have the inside the pant leg insert style myself.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I count myself as a lucky one. I was out cutting tree tops from a logging operation by myself about 6 years ago. As I was cutting up a maple top I cut through a branch that I was reaching too far for and as the saw cut through I slipped a little and I dropped the bar onto my left thigh as the chain was stopping. Thank God it only tore my pants and gave me a tiny scratch. I stopped that day and ordered a pair of chaps.


----------



## LondonNeil

svk said:


> It’s difficult to compare the two without inserting “hardwood” jokes lol but I’m definitely seeking quality vs quantity.
> 
> There’s lots of 6’s and 7’s out there. I’m seeking a 9 that isn’t crazy lol. All tens are crazy…those ones are fun while they last but they never do lol.


No one posting the graph?


djg james said:


> I've often wondered if anyone has done a photo comparison of all these wheelbarrow loads being posted to make sure they're all different. I suspect maybe someone is reposting the same loads just trying to impress us all while sitting on his arse (my attempt at humor  ).


I'm gonna call out @chipper1 ... In sure two of his bucket loads last weekv were the same 


svk said:


> Good afternoon fellows. Had a great day of cleaning the garage yesterday and doing a bunch of other random projects… Went outside around 10 AM and except for dinner worked till three in the morning. Little tired today but it was worth it to get so much done. I went to the memorial day parade in a little town by my house and then grabbed McDonald’s and came back home. Resting a bit now and I need to go change oil on my truck. Also need to change my sons oil and teach him how to do it.


Yeah but.., how was the date? 6,7,.....9+ but bat **** crazy?


----------



## sean donato

No comment on where my wife falls.... we'll say it's variable depending on mood...


----------



## SS396driver

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't run Stihl or Husky mix. I use a different oil, and buy it by the quart and I mix five gallons at a time. I use a Ratio Right or Seasence mixing bottle. If your LSS (Local Saw Shop) dosent sell mixing cups? You can most definitely pick one up at a dirt bike dealership. Like Sean D said. Be the last and only oil mixing cup you'll ever need or use!View attachment 992060


Just something else I’ll misplace . I’ve been mixing gas since the mid 60s . All ya need is an once measuring cup we used to mix 24:1 for my boat . A lone star meteor with a 50 hp Johnson found this one on the web . Exactly one pint to three gallons . 

Sold the boat mid 80s to buy an MFG in/outbound with an iron duke 4 banger thought it was great no more mixing .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> I count myself as a lucky one. I was out cutting tree tops from a logging operation by myself about 6 years ago. As I was cutting up maple top I cut through a branch that I was reaching too far for and as the saw cut through I slipped a little and I dropped the bar onto my left thigh as the chain was stopping. Thank God it only tore my pants and gave me a tiny scratch. I stopped that day and ordered a pair of chaps.


Yup! I reckon that'll get a cutters attention right quick!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> No one posting the graph?
> 
> I'm gonna call out @chipper1 ... In sure two of his bucket loads last weekv were the same
> 
> Yeah but.., how was the date? 6,7,.....9+ but bat **** crazy?


I may have posted pics of the same load once or twice, , but the pictures were all taken in different locations so they all count as different loads right?


----------



## Philbert

Would a bricklayer’s style wheelbarrow be better for split firewood?


----------



## ValleyForge

Wheelbarrow?? That sounds like work…lol

i back this up to the splitter tray on the 3 point hitch….


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> I'm gonna call out @chipper1 ... In sure two of his bucket loads last weekv were the same


I thought I only did that when said 1st load, and split, then went to the second load.
Forgive me if I messed up, can't afford to loose my man card right now


----------



## Philbert

ValleyForge said:


> i back this up to the splitter tray on the 3 point hitch….


My ‘3-point hitch’ is: my right hand, my left hand, and my lower back!

Philbert


----------



## ValleyForge

Philbert said:


> My ‘3-point hitch’ is: my right hand, my left hand, and my lower back!
> 
> Philbert


I like my tractors more than most people…lol


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> You can zip tye the cracks to get more life and use strips of ply wood to splice broken handel's. Every now and then a zip tye or two will snap and need replacing. This one has had a spliced handle and zipped up cracks for four or five years now and hauled a lot of wood in that time. It's a total of 16 years old. Been stored outside all it's life. I live on the coast, so the salt air eats up metal tubs in a few years unless stored in a heated shop or garage. Just thought I'd mention some ways to repair your plastic tub if you want a bit more use out of it. View attachment 991927
> View attachment 991928


Ever consider making a wooden deck for that frame...??? You could rive the boards and make it rustic and rough so it looks like it belongs on the frame and keeps the firewood from slipping!


----------



## GrizG

A side line scrounging experience has developed... I keep finding knives! In the past two days I found these three! All together I've found at least 20 knives... many along the road.


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a couple areas cleaned up (so more logs can be dumped of course...)


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Your steel flat stock splice with nuts and bolts looks a little more professional than my plywood splice with wood screws and roofing screws!  But hey! Whatever works right?


I do machine work and had the metal. If not, I'm sure it would look similar to yours.


----------



## H-Ranch

Still over an hour of daylight left but I'm calling it. My knee is toast - funny thing is it actually hurts more to sit and rest than it does to continue working. I'm in self-medicating now.


----------



## djg james

GrizG said:


> A side line scrounging experience has developed... I keep finding knives! In the past two days I found these three! All together I've found at least 20 knives... many along the road.
> 
> View attachment 992140


I lost my favorite knife duck hunting in a flooded field. Went back recently to look for it but no go. May have dropped it on a levee and someone picked it up.

Lost my favorite hatchet (sentimental value) that I mark logs with recently. Laid it on top of my tail gate and took off. Two miles to home and I noticed it missing. Had a tape measure which I hate setting on top along side of it and it was still there. Why couldn't it fallen off instead. When back 30 minutes later and gone. Someone must have picked it up.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Would a bricklayer’s style wheelbarrow be better for split firewood?
> 
> 1p





GrizG said:


> Ever consider making a wooden deck for that frame...??? You could rive the boards and make it rustic and rough so it looks like it belongs on the frame and keeps the firewood from slipping!
> 
> View attachment 992136


I have made ply wood cribs for old frames before and they do work great. When the tub of my Yellow dually gets to the point of beonde repair. I may build a wood crib for it if the frame is still any good, but I sure do like the dually plastic tubs.I put foam filed tires on them right off the bat. They have greaseable bushings. Besides, I'm hard on the inflatable ones they come with. The dually's hold a lot of wood compared to a single wheel also! 

The yellow dually is 8cbft.



The orange dually is 10cbft, and the yellow single? Well, that's the Mrs. garden wheel barrow and I'm not even supposed to be using it because she says I'll just keep overloading it like I do everything else and eventually end up destroying it!  That's why it's hiding in my shop!  So don't say anything guys! Shhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## 501Maico

Worked on my pile a little this evening. After running just newfangled saws lately, I almost forgot how much fun my points ignition 041 Farm Boss is to run and listen to. It reminds me of an old cast iron engine with a humongous flywheel. It takes 2 seconds to get to full speed and 3 seconds back to idle.

Gotta take the bad with the good from a tree service. This was a tough one to roll, but the bottom was plastered with wet mud and I needed to finish the cut.


These two are next for another day. I rolled them to let the mud dry out so I can remove it easier with a wire brush. I'm going to start doing that with all of the logs The large one was bowed up in the middle so just some mud on the ends.


----------



## djg james

GrizG said:


> Ever consider making a wooden deck for that frame...??? You could rive the boards and make it rustic and rough so it looks like it belongs on the frame and keeps the firewood from slipping!
> 
> View attachment 992136


Good idea. I may try to fashion one to replace the busted plastic tub. It'd be better suited for firewood anyway.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Promised some pix of the last big maple at the cabin. My friend Dion from up the road came to help. Well actually do most of the work. The 462 and the 029 Super both got exercised. Took us 5 hours to get this much done. We will tie back the root ball next time and finish it up. The tree has only been waiting to be cut for four years. It is the last of 30 some trees pushed down on the property to terrace it for the driveway and pad. Last pic is one of the eight inch noodles we were making.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Promised some pix of the last big maple at the cabin. My friend Dion from up the road came to help. Well actually do most of the work. The 462 and the 029 Super both got exercised. Took us 5 hours to get this much done. We will tie back the root ball next time and finish it up. The tree has only been waiting to be cut for four years. It is the last of 30 some trees pushed down on the property to terrace it for the driveway and pad. Last pic is one of the eight inch noodles we were making.


Them are some nice blocks. What type of tree is that.


----------



## JustJeff

H-Ranch said:


> Still over an hour of daylight left but I'm calling it. My knee is toast - funny thing is it actually hurts more to sit and rest than it does to continue working. I'm in self-medicating now.   View attachment 992154
> View attachment 992155


Keep splitting with the chainsaw and you'll have half a dozen loads of noodles to take pictures of!


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Them are some nice blocks. What type of tree is that.


That is the last of the four huge old maples that created a canopy over the two acres on that side of the creek. Lots and lots of firewood. My friend Dion has put up 5 years of firewood for the stove at his Dad's place and I have more wood that I can burn in my campfires for years.


----------



## LondonNeil

REMINDER EVERYONE, STAY SAFE BY PAYING ATTENTION! I'll share a moment's stupidity and a near miss. Not even a scratch but only sheer luck.

I just ran a tank through the Makita 4300, 15" bar. Remember, small but powerful saws with shortish bars will kick back quickly.
I was bucking up a pile of long limbs mostly 5-10" diameter stuff but a few short bits just a couple of inches too. Remember with a pile of logs things can move around, pinch the saw or touch the tip.. smaller stuff moves easily. I had full chisel chain on, remember it can be grabby on small stuff. Okay I was taking care and doing ok then it started to rain. I had a quarter of a tank left and started rushing just to get it used up and get in out the rain...I let haste take over and care and attention left the building. Cutting a small piece of 2" diameter branch in half I made a really stupid move, let go of the rear handle completely to grab the next log as things moved a bit. I guess I thought the saw was already through the cut but it wasn't and although off the trigger the chain was still spinning and I had no control of the saw. Thankfully I did have a good hold of the front handle and my left arm was taught because the little log moved, the chain bit and grabbed and quick asa flash the saw kicked hard! With my left arm taught it couldn't move toward me but did fly up rotating rapidly in my left hand. Inertia chain brake worked to stop the chain and thankfully I got enough control of the saw in my left hand to stop the saw's rotation with the bar a couple inches from my elbow. So no harm done and after cursing my stupidity and thanking Makita for making a good inertial chain brake, I more carefully readied the last half dozen logs and cut a few more before the saw ran out of fuel.

So several errors, mainly rushing and lack of mindfulness with the saw (most unlike me!), And doing that when cutting up small loose logs in a messy pile was really asking for trouble. I was lucky, got reminded to pay more ATTENTION. I'm sharing as we probably all do stupid things occasionally and a reminder of what can happen is a good learning opportunity! Stay safe gents.


----------



## GrizG

LondonNeil said:


> REMINDER EVERYONE, STAY SAFE BY PAYING ATTENTION! I'll share a moment's stupidity and a near miss. Not even a scratch but only sheer luck.
> 
> I just ran a tank through the Makita 4300, 15" bar. Remember, small but powerful saws with shortish bars will kick back quickly.
> I was bucking up a pile of long limbs mostly 5-10" diameter stuff but a few short bits just a couple of inches too. Remember with a pile of logs things can move around, pinch the saw or touch the tip.. smaller stuff moves easily. I had full chisel chain on, remember it can be grabby on small stuff. Okay I was taking care and doing ok then it started to rain. I had a quarter of a tank left and started rushing just to get it used up and get in out the rain...I let haste take over and care and attention left the building. Cutting a small piece of 2" diameter branch in half I made a really stupid move, let go of the rear handle completely to grab the next log as things moved a bit. I guess I thought the saw was already through the cut but it wasn't and although off the trigger the chain was still spinning and I had no control of the saw. Thankfully I did have a good hold of the front handle and my left arm was taught because the little log moved, the chain bit and grabbed and quick asa flash the saw kicked hard! With my left arm taught it couldn't move toward me but did fly up rotating rapidly in my left hand. Inertia chain brake worked to stop the chain and thankfully I got enough control of the saw in my left hand to stop the saw's rotation with the bar a couple inches from my elbow. So no harm done and after cursing my stupidity and thanking Makita for making a good inertial chain brake, I more carefully readied the last half dozen logs and cut a few more before the saw ran out of fuel.
> 
> So several errors, mainly rushing and lack of mindfulness with the saw (most unlike me!), And doing that when cutting up small loose logs in a messy pile was really asking for trouble. I was lucky, got reminded to pay more ATTENTION. I'm sharing as we probably all do stupid things occasionally and a reminder of what can happen is a good learning opportunity! Stay safe gents.


I found that due to it's light weight, when using my MS170 I was doing things I'd never try with my MS261 or MS461. I made the conscious decision to NOT do them any more!

Regarding the chains... the safety chains come into their own when cutting the small stuff. My son put a Rapid Super Stihl chain on a saw prior to cutting up limbs. While it could cut faster on the 4" limbs it would also grab and whip the small stuff around. I suggested he run a green safety chains on the saw for the small stuff and he found it was a lot safer while not noticing any real difference in cutting speed because the stuff was all relatively small. 

Glad you survived the experience unscathed!


----------



## LondonNeil

Yes the small saws lull you, and you wave them about stupidly at times. My ms180 though had so much less power then this dolmakita, in particular the chain speed seems a lot more... Hence it's a bit dangerous but only if you're careless... As I was this time


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I know a lot of guys want to use the "he-man" full chisel and skip tooth chains, myself included. But in all honestly, I personally have no problem with the safety chains. I'm cutting firewood on my own property, and at my own pace. I'm not cutting firewood for "production", it's just for my personal use. At 54 years old, I'm no speed demon anymore anyway. If it takes me 2 seconds longer to buck the next round off of a log, so be it. I don't have a problem with that. I've also found that the safety chains seem to hold their edge longer than the full chisel chains do when cutting in dirty wood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> Worked on my pile a little this evening. After running just newfangled saws lately, I almost forgot how much fun my points ignition 041 Farm Boss is to run and listen to. It reminds me of an old cast iron engine with a humongous flywheel. It takes 2 seconds to get to full speed and 3 seconds back to idle.View attachment 992168
> View attachment 992174
> Gotta take the bad with the good from a tree service. This was a tough one to roll, but the bottom was plastered with wet mud and I needed to finish the cut.
> View attachment 992180
> 
> These two are next for another day. I rolled them to let the mud dry out so I can remove it easier with a wire brush. I'm going to start doing that with all of the logs The large one was bowed up in the middle so just some mud on the ends.
> View attachment 992195
> View attachment 992200
> View attachment 992202
> View attachment 992203
> View attachment 992204


Love the 41 FB!!! My dad had one and it was the first power saw he ever let me run! I was 16. He gave me about a one hour tutorial on the do's and don't then handed it to me and said "now clear out that brush for the new fence line!" Then he yelled, "and don't cut your leg off or your mom will cut my balls off!"


----------



## SS396driver

My scrounge today


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> I know a lot of guys want to use the "he-man" full chisel and skip tooth chains, myself included. But in all honestly, I personally have no problem with the safety chains. I'm cutting firewood on my own property, and at my own pace. I'm not cutting firewood for "production", it's just for my personal use. At 54 years old, I'm no speed demon anymore anyway. If it takes me 2 seconds longer to buck the next round off of a log, so be it. I don't have a problem with that. I've also found that the safety chains seem to hold their edge longer than the full chisel chains do when cutting in dirty wood.


Nothing wrong with that! I run AKB chain on my 260. I like it just fine.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> My scrounge today View attachment 992372
> View attachment 992373
> View attachment 992374
> View attachment 992376
> View attachment 992375
> 
> View attachment 992377


Nice! Very nice!


----------



## SS396driver

Is this saw even worth picking up . Seamed to have compression since it kicked back on the recoil . 

There was also this large chain sharpener I can get if it’s worth it as I’m going back tomorrow for a wood lathe with about 50 different tools


----------



## SS396driver

Ohh and a Stihl rototiller


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> REMINDER EVERYONE, STAY SAFE BY PAYING ATTENTION! I'll share a moment's stupidity and a near miss. Not even a scratch but only sheer luck.
> 
> I just ran a tank through the Makita 4300, 15" bar. Remember, small but powerful saws with shortish bars will kick back quickly.
> I was bucking up a pile of long limbs mostly 5-10" diameter stuff but a few short bits just a couple of inches too. Remember with a pile of logs things can move around, pinch the saw or touch the tip.. smaller stuff moves easily. I had full chisel chain on, remember it can be grabby on small stuff. Okay I was taking care and doing ok then it started to rain. I had a quarter of a tank left and started rushing just to get it used up and get in out the rain...I let haste take over and care and attention left the building. Cutting a small piece of 2" diameter branch in half I made a really stupid move, let go of the rear handle completely to grab the next log as things moved a bit. I guess I thought the saw was already through the cut but it wasn't and although off the trigger the chain was still spinning and I had no control of the saw. Thankfully I did have a good hold of the front handle and my left arm was taught because the little log moved, the chain bit and grabbed and quick asa flash the saw kicked hard! With my left arm taught it couldn't move toward me but did fly up rotating rapidly in my left hand. Inertia chain brake worked to stop the chain and thankfully I got enough control of the saw in my left hand to stop the saw's rotation with the bar a couple inches from my elbow. So no harm done and after cursing my stupidity and thanking Makita for making a good inertial chain brake, I more carefully readied the last half dozen logs and cut a few more before the saw ran out of fuel.
> 
> So several errors, mainly rushing and lack of mindfulness with the saw (most unlike me!), And doing that when cutting up small loose logs in a messy pile was really asking for trouble. I was lucky, got reminded to pay more ATTENTION. I'm sharing as we probably all do stupid things occasionally and a reminder of what can happen is a good learning opportunity! Stay safe gents.


We all must cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!!! I've had many many close calls over the years. A lot of them most definitely life threatening. Most of them being safty issues over looked from being in a hurry. I would usually shut down the saw sit on a stump for about five minutes shaking in my bones and think hard about what just almost happened because of my stupidity! An old master OG cutter I was working under years ago while breaking in felling timber once told my after seeing me make a stupid mistake was this.

"As timber fallers. We gain experience by exercising poor judgement, and we avoid exercising poor judgement by gaining experience! I hope you just learned a valuable lesson in safety and gained a little bit of experience! Because you have a long road ahead if you plan on staying alive in this business kid!"

Talk about really hitting home! 
Then he looked at me with a stern look on his face and said...

"Cut safe, Stay sharp, and be aware!!!"


----------



## sean donato

Well boys, listed both the 562's on the bay. Time for them to fly the coop. Actually sad to see the one go, had a mild port job on it. Had thought about keeping it, but the 359 is the "back up" and runs wonderfully and has a normal carb.... that I can get cheap..... really been thinking about listing the 394/5 xp as well. My cousin got a band saw mill amd I haven't touched it or the Alaskan since. The 390xp just is so much nicer in the hand when I "need" a big saw to sling a big bar. Deffinatly doesn't have the grunt but it's lighter and runs very well. 
I do have a unrelated question. I busted the handle on my little axe I use for pounding wedges. Ots pretty light head. 2lbs. Been thinking of getting another axe. Bit heavier with a wider flatter back side so it doesn't bugger the wedges up so much. I'm open to suggestions. I'm really not much of an axe/hatchet type of guy. But it's handy. Just think something a bit heavier would be better for wedging. Shouldn't have to swing quite as hard if you know what I mean.


----------



## davidwyby

So kinda looks like this is about the only place much happens on this forum, eh?


----------



## sean donato

davidwyby said:


> So kinda looks like this is about the only place much happens on this forum, eh?


Kinda the town square.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Well boys, listed both the 562's on the bay. Time for them to fly the coop. Actually sad to see the one go, had a mild port job on it. Had thought about keeping it, but the 359 is the "back up" and runs wonderfully and has a normal carb.... that I can get cheap..... really been thinking about listing the 394/5 xp as well. My cousin got a band saw mill amd I haven't touched it or the Alaskan since. The 390xp just is so much nicer in the hand when I "need" a big saw to sling a big bar. Deffinatly doesn't have the grunt but it's lighter and runs very well.
> I do have a unrelated question. I busted the handle on my little axe I use for pounding wedges. Ots pretty light head. 2lbs. Been thinking of getting another axe. Bit heavier with a wider flatter back side so it doesn't bugger the wedges up so much. I'm open to suggestions. I'm really not much of an axe/hatchet type of guy. But it's handy. Just think something a bit heavier would be better for wedging. Shouldn't have to swing quite as hard if you know what I mean.


Try a 3.5 or 4 pound Council with a 28 inch handle. Check them out on Madsen's web site catalog. You can get them up to 5 and 6 pounds, but those are a lot heavier to swing and really intended for very large timber and larger wedges. I use a 4lb and really like it!  It's a great rafting axe that's easy to swing with plenty of driving force for smaller and bigger timber.  5lb is good for big heavy leaner's, but a 4lb will also do that job well! Hope this info helps!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Try a 3.5 or 4 pound Council with a 28 inch handle. Check them out on Madsen's web site catalog. You can get them up to 5 and 6 pounds, but those are a lot heavier to swing and really intended for very large timber and larger wedges. I use a 4lb and really like it!  It's a great rafting axe that's easy to swing with plenty of driving force for smaller and bigger timber.  5lb is good for big heavy leaner's, but a 4lb will also do that job well! Hope this info helps!


Thanks, I got their catalog downloaded, I'll have a look.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

davidwyby said:


> So kinda looks like this is about the only place much happens on this forum, eh?


I haven't been a member here long but this thread seems to have the most posts with good guys with good info and/or advice that seem to know what they are talking about. There are a lot of threads on this forum. Some are comical, some educational, some will make you ponder in disbelief, and others, well? You'll just have to check them out your self. Being as you've been here a while, you probably already have! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## SS396driver

And a duck


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> And a duck View attachment 992392
> View attachment 992393


Tis a nice looking duck!


----------



## farmer steve

davidwyby said:


> So kinda looks like this is about the only place much happens on this forum, eh?


Pretty much. It does get off topic  once in a while with guns,whiskey,fishin and maple syrup but it's all good. Pics, we all like pics. Especially wood and chainsaws.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Tis a nice looking duck!


Run the 400 anymore? Put 4 tanks thru mine Sunday. Mostly noodling a big mulberry.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustJeff said:


> Keep splitting with the chainsaw and you'll have half a dozen loads of noodles to take pictures of!


Take those shreading's, or "noodle's" as a lot of you guys like to call them. Then pack, and I mean pack them tight!!! In a five gallon bucket. Then pour about half a gallon of used motor oil on top of it. Put a lid on the bucket. Let sit for 24 hours so the saw waste soaks and wicks up the oil. You now have the best fire starter in the world IMOP! If your firewood is completely cured dry, no kindling should be nessasary. The shavings must be completely and totally dry though to properly soak up the used oil. This is key! Just a thought for the use of your saw waste. An Alaskan Sour Dough showed me that years ago. I've been using the same method for fire starter now for years. I really like it. In my opinion. It's the best fire starter as far as I'm concerned.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Run the 400 anymore? Put 4 tanks thru mine Sunday. Mostly noodling a big mulberry.


I got a tank and a half through it, then had to work. This weekend I'll get to run it pretty hard. I did order the 460r oiler for it. It's stingy lol. Hoping it comes in by the weekend. Did well on some white oak and beach I had sitting in the pile. Have a big pile of logs put back to clean up yet, before I bring home everything from my dad's place I saved.


----------



## MustangMike

I like sharp square file chain ... I think the sharper the chain the less kick back I get. A dull chain will "grab" and give you more kick back.

Plus, in clean wood, square file just cuts faster, and you can use the exact same grind for noodling or milling.

When I cut that Black Locust and Hard Maple last week it was the first major time this year I used the saws, and my left hand cramped (like it never had before) on the way home. Guess I was making sure I had a good grip and was keeping the saws safely away!


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Keep splitting with the chainsaw and you'll have half a dozen loads of noodles to take pictures of!


You ain't kiddin'!

I used 2 big garbage bags and gave away 3 bags of pine noodles for chicken bedding and have 7 more bags waiting for a home. Burned at least 10 wheelbarrow loads of various wood noodles last week and have probably 12 more on the fire pile now. Plus whatever has been raked in, stomped in, mowed over, blown away, and dumped in the woods. There was bark and chips mixed in a few loads. But yeah, LOTS of noodles!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I like sharp square file chain ... I think the sharper the chain the less kick back I get. A dull chain will "grab" and give you more kick back.
> 
> Plus, in clean wood, square file just cuts faster, and you can use the exact same grind for noodling or milling.
> 
> When I cut that Black Locust and Hard Maple last week it was the first major time this year I used the saws, and my left hand cramped (like it never had before) on the way home. Guess I was making sure I had a good grip and was keeping the saws safely away!


I agree and disagree. The way I see it. There are two kinds of kick back.

One: "Tip kick back."
This as we all know to well. Is due to a bar tip hitting an object from the wrong place on the tips circumstance while the chain is spinning. The more horse power, faster the rpm, and shorter the bar. The more severe the tip gets thrown back at you! A dull chain definitely dose not help prevent tip kick back.

Two: "Top bar rail kick back"
This is more common with bigger saws and longer bars while bucking or limbing with the top rail of the bar. Also know as "back bucking".
The chain is running forward on the top rail. Without the operators proper and strong hand hold on the power head and/or proper chain speed. While back bucking or back limbing. The cutters on the chain can instantly grab hold of the wood. The result being either slowing the chain speed, or stopping the chain completely. While also pushing the power head back at you instantly and exposing more bar out of the wood back at you at the same time! As the bar comes out of the buck it now is being released of the load on the chain cutters less and less because there are fewer and fewer cutters in the wood as the saw is pushing back out at you. This is one of and probably the most common causes of chain saw lacerations across the top of a person's thigh! Even if you let off the throttle! It can be to late because it can happen instantly. This is more likely to happen with the sharper and more aggressive saw chains like Full skip Square grind and such. DO NOT! Get me wrong. It can happen with any size saw running any type of chain. Hope my $0.02 helps!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Got a couple areas cleaned up (so more logs can be dumped of course...)
> View attachment 992141
> View attachment 992142
> View attachment 992143
> View attachment 992144


Just for you Hr


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Is this saw even worth picking up . Seamed to have compression since it kicked back on the recoil . View attachment 992380
> 
> There was also this large chain sharpener I can get if it’s worth it as I’m going back tomorrow for a wood lathe with about 50 different tools View attachment 992381
> View attachment 992382


Yes, 46cc was the second largest engine they ever put in those things.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Crazy wind and rain over the last 36 hours here. Amazingly we only had a power blip but a lot of people have lost power at least one time and for several hours at a time. My son is out hauling brush for a neighbor and after dinner I need to go and work on cleaning the garage so I can dig out my lawnmower. With the recent rains and high temps the grass has been growing like crazy.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I agree and disagree. The way I see it. There are two kinds of kick back.
> 
> One: "Tip kick back."
> This as we all know to well. Is due to a bar tip hitting an object from the wrong place on the tips circumstance while the chain is spinning. The more horse power, faster the rpm, and shorter the bar. The more severe the tip gets thrown back at you! A dull chain definitely dose not help prevent tip kick back.
> 
> Two: "Top bar rail kick back"
> This is more common with bigger saws and longer bars while bucking or limbing with the top rail of the bar. Also know as "back bucking".
> The chain is running forward on the top rail. Without the operators proper and strong hand hold on the power head and/or proper chain speed. While buck bucking or back limbing. The cutters on the chain can instantly grab hold of the wood. The result being either slowing the chain speed, or stopping the chain completely. While also pushing the power head back at you instantly and exposing more bar out of the wood back at you at the same time! As the bar comes out of the buck it now is being released of the load on the chain cutters less and less because there are fewer and fewer cutters in the wood as the saw is pushing back out at you. This is one of and probably the most common causes of chain saw lacerations across the top of a person's thigh! Even if you let off the throttle! It can be to late because it can happen instantly. This is more likely to happen with the sharper and more aggressive saw chains like Full skip Square grind and such. DO NOT! Get me wrong. It can happen with any size saw running any type of chain. Hope my $0.02 helps!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


We call the latter push back. I can agree a more aggressive chain can push back, but honestly it's more of a technique issue then anything. A well set up round chain will grab and push just as much as a square or full chisel chain. Actually I would think the chain that cuts more efficiently would be less prone to push back. 
I'd hazard to say, if we get sloppy it doesn't matter much what style or grind of chain you have on the saw. I got a scar on my calf from an ms180. Didn't look up cutting bamboo off. Branch hung up in the top of it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

H-Ranch said:


> You ain't kiddin'!
> 
> I used 2 big garbage bags and gave away 3 bags of pine noodles for chicken bedding and have 7 more bags waiting for a home. Burned at least 10 wheelbarrow loads of various wood noodles last week and have probably 12 more on the fire pile now. Plus whatever has been raked in, stomped in, mowed over, blown away, and dumped in the woods. There was bark and chips mixed in a few loads. But yeah, LOTS of noodles!





sean donato said:


> We call the latter push back. I can agree a more aggressive chain can push back, but honestly it's more of a technique issue then anything. A well set up round chain will grab and push just as much as a square or full chisel chain. Actually I would think the chain that cuts more efficiently would be less prone to push back.
> I'd hazard to say, if we get sloppy it doesn't matter much what style or grind of chain you have on the saw. I got a scar on my calf from an ms180. Didn't look up cutting bamboo off. Branch hung up in the top of it.


Yes, technique, as well as fatigue and experience all play a part when it comes to any type of kick back in my opinion.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Yes, 46cc was the second largest engine they ever put in those things.


I’ll grab it tomorrow morning when I pick up the other stuff I bought.

Oh and the tiller works great didn’t even tire me out the least little bit. 

I bought the tractor from there last week only problem with it when she hits a bump the engine sputters and backfires . It’s because she doesn’t wheigh enough to keep the switch on the seat engaged . My fat butt in the seat it runs great 


I get tired watching here sometimes but I get over


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> That is the last of the four huge old maples that created a canopy over the two acres on that side of the creek. Lots and lots of firewood. My friend Dion has put up 5 years of firewood for the stove at his Dad's place and I have more wood that I can burn in my campfires for years.


Nice, great firewood for sure.


----------



## chipper1

Headed to the neighbors to help out with 3 black locust . They'll be coming to my place as he gets them limbed and bucked into logs.






Then I did a bunch of running around, and since it cooled down I went out and grabbed a bucked of locust from the other neighbors . I plan on getting quite a bit of wood bucked and split tomorrow, I'd like to get at least one full row worth in the woodshed while it's cooler. Maybe I can have it finished up before this weekend.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> I agree and disagree. The way I see it. There are two kinds of kick back.
> 
> One: "Tip kick back."
> This as we all know to well. Is due to a bar tip hitting an object from the wrong place on the tips circumstance while the chain is spinning. The more horse power, faster the rpm, and shorter the bar. The more severe the tip gets thrown back at you! A dull chain definitely dose not help prevent tip kick back.
> 
> Two: "Top bar rail kick back"
> This is more common with bigger saws and longer bars while bucking or limbing with the top rail of the bar. Also know as "back bucking".
> The chain is running forward on the top rail. Without the operators proper and strong hand hold on the power head and/or proper chain speed. While buck bucking or back limbing. The cutters on the chain can instantly grab hold of the wood. The result being either slowing the chain speed, or stopping the chain completely. While also pushing the power head back at you instantly and exposing more bar out of the wood back at you at the same time! As the bar comes out of the buck it now is being released of the load on the chain cutters less and less because there are fewer and fewer cutters in the wood as the saw is pushing back out at you. This is one of and probably the most common causes of chain saw lacerations across the top of a person's thigh! Even if you let off the throttle! It can be to late because it can happen instantly. This is more likely to happen with the sharper and more aggressive saw chains like Full skip Square grind and such. DO NOT! Get me wrong. It can happen with any size saw running any type of chain. Hope my $0.02 helps!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


This is what I teach: ‘push-back’, ‘pull-in’, and ‘’kickback’. 



Then, we talk about all the potential ‘binds’!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I’ll grab it tomorrow morning when I pick up the other stuff I bought.
> 
> Oh and the tiller works great didn’t even tire me out the least little bit. View attachment 992446
> 
> I bought the tractor from there last week only problem with it when she hits a bump the engine sputters and backfires . It’s because she doesn’t wheigh enough to keep the switch on the seat engaged . My fat butt in the seat it runs great View attachment 992448
> 
> 
> I get tired watching here sometimes but I get over


Nice score man, the tiller and mower too .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> This is what I teach: ‘pushback’, ‘pull n’, and ‘’kickback’.
> View attachment 992468
> 
> 
> Then, we talk about all the potential ‘binds’!
> 
> Philbert


Good thing it's necessary quite often, I use the top of the bar a lot.
If you watch chain saw fail videos, you see many dramatic examples of these when people are on ladders .


----------



## chipper1

davidwyby said:


> So kinda looks like this is about the only place much happens on this forum, eh?


No, but we certainly keep this one moving. 
What you doing over here, nothing going on over in the "other place" .
Hope you're doing well bud .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


Howdy Rob. 
Didn't see any swap white today, but I had some swamp butt today, and I'm white.
Did you stay in the AC today, or did you get out and go for a swim too . Ready for the second half of the week .


----------



## svk

Well got the riding lawnmower dug out tonight. Still need to fix the solenoid on it as I have needed to jump the posts since the last spring. Otherwise works great. I have to mow my lawn at work tomorrow plus a friends house and then my sons need to get moving on their lawn customers here soon. I was able to scrounge up a couple of used lawnmowers for them to use in their business as well because my last lawnmower died last year.


----------



## svk

Also… I went to grab some oil and realize I was completely out of premix oil for saws… I wonder if I should poll the audience as far as what brand to buy lol


----------



## MustangMike

A sharp chain will reduce kickback (due to wood). If you hit a fence, etc. all bets are off!

A sharp chain that feeds well can increase push back. I always try to put my hip against the saw when I can.


----------



## H-Ranch

I was able to squeeze in one load when no one was looking this evening.


----------



## MustangMike

This is more typical of what Red Oak leaves look like around here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> This is what I teach: ‘push-back’, ‘pull-in’, and ‘’kickback’.
> View attachment 992468
> 
> 
> Then, we talk about all the potential ‘binds’!
> 
> Philbert


 Do you teach the fundamentals of running a power saw? I've been thinking about holding a few classes myself. I see a lot of week end warriors from town out on the logging roads near my rural community working old cull decks and attempting to fell standing dead. A lot of people without much skill or knowledge on the subject. It's fifty miles to the nearest hospital out here! I'd like to offer a few classes on the basic fundamentals and the safety concerns when running power saws. A lot of these weekenders need it I'll tell ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> A sharp chain will reduce kickback (due to wood). If you hit a fence, etc. all bets are off!
> 
> A sharp chain that feeds well can increase push back. I always try to put my hip against the saw when I can.


Agreed


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you teach the fundamentals of running a power saw? I've been thinking about holding a few classes myself. I see a lot of week end warriors from town out on the logging roads near my rural community working old cull decks and attempting to fell standing dead. A lot of people without much skill or knowledge on the subject. It's fifty miles to the nearest hospital out here! I'd like to offer a few classes on the basic fundamentals and the safety concerns when running power saws. A lot of these weekenders need it I'll tell ya!


Teaching them how to sharpen/tune a chain to their saw/conditions is a big deal.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> A sharp chain will reduce kickback (due to wood). If you hit a fence, etc. all bets are off!
> 
> A sharp chain that feeds well can increase push back. I always try to put my hip against the saw when I can.


I've always considered tip throw back and saw push back two different types of "kick back" but that's how I was taught. Sean D mentioned latter push? I was taught to never do any tree work from a latter but to use climbing gear. However, I'm no arborist. I can climb, piece out, and top a little bit, but I'm no professional climber or arborist by any means. 99% of my cutting knowledge. Has been all aqquiered from felling, limbing, and bucking entire tree lengths from the ground on all different grades of terrain.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Teaching them how to sharpen/tune a chain to their saw/conditions is a big deal.


What do you mean?


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you teach the fundamentals of running a power saw? I've been thinking about holding a few classes myself. I see a lot of week end warriors from town out on the logging roads near my rural community working old cull decks and attempting to fell standing dead. A lot of people without much skill or knowledge on the subject. It's fifty miles to the nearest hospital out here! I'd like to offer a few classes on the basic fundamentals and the safety concerns when running power saws. A lot of these weekenders need it I'll tell ya!


You should couple felling basics with a "stop the bleed" class. Make sure they show the all the bloody pictures. Often over looked next to having the proper felling gear is having the means to save yourself in the event of an accident.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> You should couple felling basics with a "stop the bleed" class. Make sure they show the all the bloody pictures. Often over looked next to having the proper felling gear is having the means to save yourself in the event of an accident.


Most definitely! I would cover all the basics on fundamentals, gear, safty, and first aid!


----------



## 501Maico

JustPlainJeff said:


> I know a lot of guys want to use the "he-man" full chisel and skip tooth chains, myself included. But in all honestly, I personally have no problem with the safety chains. I'm cutting firewood on my own property, and at my own pace. I'm not cutting firewood for "production", it's just for my personal use. At 54 years old, I'm no speed demon anymore anyway. If it takes me 2 seconds longer to buck the next round off of a log, so be it. I don't have a problem with that. I've also found that the safety chains seem to hold their edge longer than the full chisel chains do when cutting in dirty wood.


Good thoughts! The only things I truly enjoy during the firewood process is running a saw and enjoying the heat from a stove, so a little extra saw time is a good thing. All of my saws are bone stock with whatever style chain they installed at the factory. No matter how many years I cut, I'll never get over the amazement of how much work a chainsaw can accomplish versus other cutting methods.


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Love the 41 FB!!! My dad had one and it was the first power saw he ever let me run! I was 16. He gave me about a one hour tutorial on the do's and don't then handed it to me and said "now clear out that brush for the new fence line!" Then he yelled, "and don't cut your leg off or your mom will cut my balls off!"


It's the heaviest saw that I own but it's fine for bucking. I feel lucky to have picked it up from an older non-chainsaw friend in 2014. He bought it new in the early 80's to cut some brush in his backyard but found it to be too heavy and it sat in his shed all of these years after less than a tank full of use. I only use it in good cutting conditions so it doesn't get scratched up.


----------



## JustJeff

Saw safety is so important. When I got my first saw, I didn't think of it beyond the same respect I'd give any power tool such as a circular saw. Ear and eye protection, a firm grip and be careful. It wasn't until I started hanging out on this site that I researched it more after seeing people on here talking about it. So kudos to you guys for talking about safety so often!


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> Saw safety is so important. When I got my first saw, I didn't think of it beyond the same respect I'd give any power tool such as a circular saw. Ear and eye protection, a firm grip and be careful. It wasn't until I started hanging out on this site that I researched it more after seeing people on here talking about it. So kudos to you guys for talking about safety so often!


Yes members here are a wealth of info.


----------



## Jeffkrib

JustJeff said:


> Saw safety is so important. When I got my first saw, I didn't think of it beyond the same respect I'd give any power tool such as a circular saw. Ear and eye protection, a firm grip and be careful. It wasn't until I started hanging out on this site that I researched it more after seeing people on here talking about it. So kudos to you guys for talking about safety so often!


Agreed, grateful for people sharing their chainsaw near misses and mistakes.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> It's the heaviest saw that I own but it's fine for bucking. I feel lucky to have picked it up from an older non-chainsaw friend in 2014. He bought it new in the early 80's to cut some brush in his backyard but found it to be too heavy and it sat in his shed all of these years after less than a tank full of use. I only use it in good cutting conditions so it doesn't get scratched up.


Definitely a vintage classic!  Wish It was mine!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> Is this saw even worth picking up . Seamed to have compression since it kicked back on the recoil . View attachment 992380
> 
> There was also this large chain sharpener I can get if it’s worth it as I’m going back tomorrow for a wood lathe with about 50 different tools View attachment 992381
> View attachment 992382


Why are those saws called a Poulan?  Is it because you gotta keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan to get them started?


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm no professional climber or arborist by any means.


If you get paid to do any of it, you're a professional .


Kodiak Kid said:


> What do you mean?


That a properly sharpened and tuned chain can make a saw as safe as it can be, and an improperly "sharpened " one can make it an even more dangerous tool.
The chain on my jred 2260 is just tad aggressive because the rakers are a few thousandths low. It's fine for bucking, but I'd never let someone cut with it that wasn't experience without being right beside them and being sure there was nothing anywhere around that could cause kickback. Where it's set at right now I can bore cut, but you better be applying a lot of pressure to it to it and you should also be cutting down and thru(if bucking), once I touch up the cutters it will be perfect for cutting anything we have here in MI. A safety chain definitely reduces kickback of any sort except as Mike said, in the case of hitting a fence/wire or something similar, and I recommend it for beginners. 
Maybe I'll make a video of it cutting today to show the difference between how it's currently cutting and where it should be(after I touch it up). If I knew I was going to be bore cutting a lot with this chain for felling and it had to plunge straight in, I would just hit the cutters with a slightly larger file to make the hook less aggressive.
Teaching people sharpening techniques/ theory I believe is very important in teaching them to properly run a saw. Kinda hard to run an properly run an improperly set up piece of equipment .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> If you get paid to do any of it, you're a professional .
> 
> That a properly sharpened and tuned chain can make a saw as safe as it can be, and an improperly "sharpened " one can make it an even more dangerous tool.
> The chain on my jred 2260 is just tad aggressive because the rakers are a few thousandths low. It's fine for bucking, but I'd never let someone cut with it that wasn't experience without being right beside them and being sure there was nothing anywhere around that could cause kickback. Where it's set at right now I can bore cut, but you better be applying a lot of pressure to it to it and you should also be cutting down and thru(if bucking), once I touch up the cutters it will be perfect for cutting anything we have here in MI. A safety chain definitely reduces kickback of any sort except as Mike said, in the case of hitting a fence/wire or something similar, and I recommend it for beginners.
> Maybe I'll make a video of it cutting today to show the difference between how it's currently cutting and where it should be(after I touch it up). If I knew I was going to be bore cutting a lot with this chain for felling and it had to plunge straight in, I would just hit the cutters with a slightly larger file to make the hook less aggressive.
> Teaching people sharpening techniques/ theory I believe is very important in teaching them to properly run a saw. Kinda hard to run an properly run an improperly set up piece of equipment .


Well, I use to be a professional. I've dumped thousands and thousands of trees and put millions and millions of board feet to the ground in my day over the years of felling timber in the logging industry. On cutting crews and as a contract cutter. Now I just dump'em for fun as a hobby to supply myself and several of my neighbors with firewood. I also do freelance tree removal for people by word of mouth and reputation. I really miss cutting on an industrial scale!


----------



## sean donato

I did a small stand of pines for a friend about 7 years ago or so. Nothing bigger then about 12". Figured I'd play with a few chains on the 346xp. 16" .325. Took the depth gauges nearly clean off one of the chains. Wow educated like right away. If you could hold onto the saw it would cut, but man was it nasty lol. Never did that again. Tossed another aggressive but less aggressive chain on it to finish the day out with. Never even think about doing something like that in hard woods. Come to think of it I shouldn't have done it in the pines either but it was an oh let's just see how it cuts kinda thing. I do file a bit greedy depending on the circumstances, but not enough that I would have an issue passing the saw off to someone working with me.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I did a small stand of pines for a friend about 7 years ago or so. Nothing bigger then about 12". Figured I'd play with a few chains on the 346xp. 16" .325. Took the depth gauges nearly clean off one of the chains. Wow educated like right away. If you could hold onto the saw it would cut, but man was it nasty lol. Never did that again. Tossed another aggressive but less aggressive chain on it to finish the day out with. Never even think about doing something like that in hard woods. Come to think of it I shouldn't have done it in the pines either but it was an oh let's just see how it cuts kinda thing. I do file a bit greedy depending on the circumstances, but not enough that I would have an issue passing the saw off to someone working with me.


 Hell yeah brother! 

I've been known to play with fire like that before!  Witch brings me to my next point!

Cut, safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I did a small stand of pines for a friend about 7 years ago or so. Nothing bigger then about 12". Figured I'd play with a few chains on the 346xp. 16" .325. Took the depth gauges nearly clean off one of the chains. Wow educated like right away. If you could hold onto the saw it would cut, but man was it nasty lol. Never did that again. Tossed another aggressive but less aggressive chain on it to finish the day out with. Never even think about doing something like that in hard woods. Come to think of it I shouldn't have done it in the pines either but it was an oh let's just see how it cuts kinda thing. I do file a bit greedy depending on the circumstances, but not enough that I would have an issue passing the saw off to someone working with me.


Do not try this at home kids lol.
I like a hungry chain myself, but not too hungry so it bogs the saw bad when let self feed.
Have you experimented with square yet, my favorite aspect is how smooth it is(its safyer because of that), my least favorite aspect is how expensive files are. Just ordered a dozen round files for $20 delivered, one double beveled file is around 15 delivered. Once I get my barn set up I'll probably run a lot more square, but I have gobs of round chains sitting here. I need to square up an x-cut chain, I don't think I've done that yet . 
I should drop a 346 P&C on a 353, been a while since I ran a 346. I did run one of the 550mk1's yesterday, they run well, but if you have a problem...


----------



## HighRidgePines

Working up 16 logs. It is nice having a buddy in the “earth moving” business. When he pushes them over I help him by cutting root balls and tops off. Some of them get delivered to my place.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you teach the fundamentals of running a power saw? I've been thinking about holding a few classes myself. I see a lot of week end warriors from town out on the logging roads near my rural community working old cull decks and attempting to fell standing dead. A lot of people without much skill or knowledge on the subject. It's fifty miles to the nearest hospital out here! I'd like to offer a few classes on the basic fundamentals and the safety concerns when running power saws. A lot of these weekenders need it I'll tell ya!


I teach chainsaw use and safety to disaster cleanup volunteers in groups I work with. 

Tremendous liability if you are not covered by a business, group, etc. Even our local STIHL dealers will not instruct beyond starting a saw. 

Philbert


----------



## ValleyForge

Philbert said:


> I teach chainsaw use and safety to disaster cleanup volunteers in groups I work with.
> 
> Tremendous liability if you are not covered by a business, group, etc. Even our local STIHL dealers will not instruct beyond starting a saw.
> 
> Philbert


it’s a shame we’ve let lawyers destroy so much of who we are as a people….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Do not try this at home kids lol.
> I like a hungry chain myself, but not too hungry so it bogs the saw bad when let self feed.
> Have you experimented with square yet, my favorite aspect is how smooth it is(its safyer because of that), my least favorite aspect is how expensive files are. Just ordered a dozen round files for $20 delivered, one double beveled file is around 15 delivered. Once I get my barn set up I'll probably run a lot more square, but I have gobs of round chains sitting here. I need to square up an x-cut chain, I don't think I've done that yet .
> I should drop a 346 P&C on a 353, been a while since I ran a 346. I did run one of the 550mk1's yesterday, they run well, but if you have a problem...


Do you have a square grinder? I tune most all my chains with my square grinder. In fact, after I spin up a loop off the spool. I immediately put it on the grinder, because I've set the stone dressers on the grinder to change the angles of the top plate and side plate on the cutters at a steeper degree than factory. It may not stay as sharp as long as the factory angles, but they definitely stay sharp plenty long enough, and my square tuned chains cut way faster than a factory square chain. A very considerable amount faster also. Not to be too cocky, but in my opinion. They actually make a factory chain seem dull compared to how my chains perform after the angle changes on the cutter plates.

I use a beveled file to touch them up every now and then in the woods if they need it. Usually from cutting to deep past the wood and into that brown soft stuff on the other side!  Wuts it called again?  Oh yeah, dirt!  Yes beveled files are more expensive than round files, but they last much longer in my opinion. Especially if just touching up a ground chain, and they can also be used to bring your rakers down when needed. Round files are great for removing gulets out of a square chain when nessasary. However I also use a grinder for that as well. I have the time, a large supply of saw chain and the equipment to grind. I feel grinding is the only way to go if you really want a perfectly tuned high performance saw chain with every cutter being uniform and perfect. Besides that, the chain simply cuts faster, smoother, straighter, and is less stressful to bars and power heads. That's also why I throw ribbons and not chips in softer wood!

As far as steepening top and side plate cutter angels for hard wood?  I couldn't tell you if would be better than the factory angles or not because I have very little experience in hard woods. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> Scored a Chestnut Oak off the neighbors land…it was a 32” dead standing nightmare he was afraid to cut into…it’s awaiting the Wolfe Ridge…..
> 
> it’s a shame we’ve let lawyers destroy so much of who we are as a people….


That's what I was afraid of. I don't want someone sueing me because I gave proper instruction on how to properly tune a chain, buck a log, or how to stop someone from bleeding to death, and then they accidentally cut themselves bad, and then "claim" my instruction was inadequate! I really didn't even want to get into the felling side if it. I'm my opinion. That should be one on one instructor and student training over a course of a few days in the woods, and that's just for very very basic safe felling fundamentals. Intermediate and advanced felling in my opinion. Should be left to a professional!  Typically, there's too much go'ins on go'n on. Especially if there is any amount of difficulty or technique involved!
I was under instruction for several months under three different cutters over the course of my break in period. One cutter for every different stage of my training. Then, after the third instructors recommendation that I was ready to start felling my own strips of timber solo. I still had to cut with the "Bull Buck" ( lead cutter/felling forman) for two weeks just so he could make sure of the final call on weather I was ready or not! Talk about the most nervous two weeks of my life!!! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you have a square grinder? I tune most all my chains with my square grinder. In fact, after I spin up a loop off the spool. I immediately put it on the grinder, because I've set the stone dressers on the grinder to change the angles of the top plate and side plate on the cutters at a steeper degree than factory. It may not stay as sharp as long as the factory angles, but they definitely stay sharp plenty long enough, and my square tuned chains cut way faster than a factory square chain. A very considerable amount faster too. Not to be too cocky, but in my opinion. They actually make a factory chain seem dull compared to how my chains perform after the angle changes on the cutter plates.
> 
> I use a beveled file to touch them up every now and then in the woods if they need it. Usually from cutting to deep past the wood and into that brown soft stuff on the other side!  Wuts it called again?  Oh yeah, dirt!  Yes beveled files are more expensive than round files, but they last much longer in my opinion. Especially if just touching up a ground chain, and they can also be used to bring your rakers down when needed. Round files are great for removing gulets out of a square chain when nessasary. However I also use a grinder for that as well. I have the time, a large supply of saw chain and the equipment to grind. I feel grinding is the only way to go if you really want a perfectly tuned high performance saw chain with every cutter being uniform and perfect. Besides that, the chain simply cuts, faster, smoother, straighter, and is less stressful to bars and power heads. That's also why I throw ribbons and not chips in softer wood!
> 
> As far as steepening top and side plate cutter angels for hard wood?  I couldn't tell you if would be better than the factory angles or not because I have very little experience in hard woods.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yes, i have square grinders, round grinders, and a depth gauge grinder, most times I file on the saw for my personal use. Haven't used a grinder in quite a while, except to grind the safety humps off a chain lol.
First load split. 
And just to be clear, this is the same load of rounds I showed yesterday lol. Funny, yesterday goggle pics sent me a message saying they found "similar" pics .
More to come.


----------



## sean donato

Yeah I run square ground on my 36" bar and have a few loops for the 24" bar. Run round ground full chisel on the smaller "work" saws. I think I bought the last 3 square file save edge made. Cost a fortune compared to the round files. Sadly I cut a lot of dirty wood and the round chisel just stays sharp longer. I really hate this safety chain the ms400 came with. I never pulled the scabbard off to look. Just took the file to it. Really didn't like the factory grind. Should do a good bit better now. 
I also got the high output oiler in the mail today. Got that installed. Tell you this much, the plunger has a noticeable amount of travel over the stock one. It better have the tank near empty when it's out of fuel. 

Kinda felt guilty taking a new saw apart lol. Husqy has spoiled me with good pumps for long bars. Not used to this save the oil philosophy. 
I really should get the 346xp out and get it running again, but it's not much lighter then the 562xp or this ms400. Think it's right around 11lbs and the ms400 comes in around 13lbs. 2lb difference doesn't matter much for the much higher power output. Guess I'm just showing my disdain for the 50cc class of saws.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah I run square ground on my 36" bar and have a few loops for the 24" bar. Run round ground full chisel on the smaller "work" saws. I think I bought the last 3 square file save edge made. Cost a fortune compared to the round files. Sadly I cut a lot of dirty wood and the round chisel just stays sharp longer. I really hate this safety chain the ms400 came with. I never pulled the scabbard off to look. Just took the file to it. Really didn't like the factory grind. Should do a good bit better now.
> I also got the high output oiler in the mail today. Got that installed. Tell you this much, the plunger has a noticeable amount of travel over the stock one. It better have the tank near empty when it's out of fuel. View attachment 992644
> 
> Kinda felt guilty taking a new saw apart lol. Husqy has spoiled me with good pumps for long bars. Not used to this save the oil philosophy.
> I really should get the 346xp out and get it running again, but it's not much lighter then the 562xp or this ms400. Think it's right around 11lbs and the ms400 comes in around 13lbs. 2lb difference doesn't matter much for the much higher power output. Guess I'm just showing my disdain for the 50cc class of saws.


Nice.
Hope it oils well for you.
We all can like different things at the end of the day it's about getting wood cut. I don't run my 60cc saws much, except to run them lol. I just go from 50 to 70 normally working, but when I'm cutting firewood I get the ones that don't get run as often out to play.
Got a load of black locust that's been sitting for yrs thrown in the bucket and into the woodshed, heading out for a couple loads of BL from the neighbors woods now.


----------



## chipper1

HighRidgePines said:


> View attachment 992607
> 
> Working up 16 logs. It is nice having a buddy in the “earth moving” business. When he pushes them over I help him by cutting root balls and tops off. Some of them get delivered to my place.


That's a great partnership. 
And some great looking wood.
What is the wood that the bark is peeling of from.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Yeah I run square ground on my 36" bar and have a few loops for the 24" bar. Run round ground full chisel on the smaller "work" saws. I think I bought the last 3 square file save edge made. Cost a fortune compared to the round files. Sadly I cut a lot of dirty wood and the round chisel just stays sharp longer. I really hate this safety chain the ms400 came with. I never pulled the scabbard off to look. Just took the file to it. Really didn't like the factory grind. Should do a good bit better now.
> I also got the high output oiler in the mail today. Got that installed. Tell you this much, the plunger has a noticeable amount of travel over the stock one. It better have the tank near empty when it's out of fuel. View attachment 992644
> 
> Kinda felt guilty taking a new saw apart lol. Husqy has spoiled me with good pumps for long bars. Not used to this save the oil philosophy.
> I really should get the 346xp out and get it running again, but it's not much lighter then the 562xp or this ms400. Think it's right around 11lbs and the ms400 comes in around 13lbs. 2lb difference doesn't matter much for the much higher power output. Guess I'm just showing my disdain for the 50cc class of saws.


What displacement is the 400? 60cc I take it?


----------



## SS396driver

Went back today got the Poulan for free with this Homie . I also bought a real nice Foley 1055 with all the attachments picking that up tomorrow my truck was full


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> What displacement is the 400? 60cc I take it?


67cc. I have one as well. Put 3 tanks through it last weekend and love it.


----------



## HighRidgePines

chipper1 said:


> That's a great partnership.
> And some great looking wood.
> What is the wood that the bark is peeling of from.


I wish I could tell you. Still not good at all about identifying. All that I have gotten in the past has been oak, hickory and some ash.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> 67cc. I have one as well. Put 3 tanks through it last weekend and love it.


Around the same power as the older 044 I imagine?


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Around the same power as the older 044 I imagine?


Not sure. It sits nicely between my MS460 and 026. Maybe @farmer steve has run a 044.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I did a small stand of pines for a friend about 7 years ago or so. Nothing bigger then about 12". Figured I'd play with a few chains on the 346xp. 16" .325. Took the depth gauges nearly clean off one of the chains. Wow educated like right away. If you could hold onto the saw it would cut, but man was it nasty lol. Never did that again. Tossed another aggressive but less aggressive chain on it to finish the day out with. Never even think about doing something like that in hard woods. Come to think of it I shouldn't have done it in the pines either but it was an oh let's just see how it cuts kinda thing. I do file a bit greedy depending on the circumstances, but not enough that I would have an issue passing the saw off to someone working with me.


What is the displacement on a Husky 346? I slapped a 16" on my 660 a couple times. But that was with .50 gage 3/8. I'd like to try .325 on it just to satisfy my curiosity on the power gain and chain speed. I'd be werie and suspect to parting the chain though!  I'm not even sure anyone makes a .325 sprocket that will fit the drum on a 660? Unless it's a totally custom made special order sprocket or drum! I've parted 32" loops before of .63 gage 3/8 full skip! That was years ago on one of my 066's


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Not sure. It sits nicely between my MS460 and 026. Maybe @farmer steve has run a 044.


Oh ok roger that, so similar to or a little more than a 360 I'm gonna guess?


----------



## djg james

sean donato said:


> Yeah I run square ground on my 36" bar and have a few loops for the 24" bar. .....
> I also got the high output oiler in the mail today...... View attachment 992644


Stupid question. What's square filing?
And I've heard others talk about high output oilers before. Sometimes my Stihl 038's bar gets hot and only uses a little more than half a tank of oil per tank of gas. Anyone know if they make one for my model? It's opened all the way.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> Upgrading my equipment with my latest scrounge. Not wood, but a two-wheeled wheel barrow. Plastic tub (I hate plastic) is cracked beyond use, ....
> View attachment 991815


Yesterday I started working on my 'project' barrow and got rid of the old tub. after oiling the bolts and trying to wrench them off I turned to my angle grinder. Cut off wheel at the lowest angle from the inside cut through the plastic and then the bolts. Only problem is I went too deep on the braces. You guys would say, just get out you Mig welder and weld it back together. None available. So I thought I'd just JB Weld a 3/4" washer to the inside and clamp it together with a bolt. If that doesn't work, I can always cut off the flanges and sleeve the tubing with 1"? conduit which has the ends smashed flat. Jury rigged.


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh ok roger that, so similar to or a little more than a 360 I'm gonna guess?


It has a good bit more than the MS362CM I traded in. It's closer to the 460 than the 026. In less than 20" wood I'd say it would be close to equal to the the 460 with the chains being equal due to the higher rpm.


----------



## Lee192233

Lee192233 said:


> It has a good bit more than the MS362CM I traded in. It's closer to the 460 than the 026. In less than 20" wood I'd say it would be close to equal to the the 460 with the chains being equal due to the higher rpm.


I want to test this after the 400 is broken in. I'll do some timed cuts.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> ......Lost my favorite hatchet (sentimental value) that I mark logs with recently. Laid it on top of my tail gate and took off. Two miles to home and I noticed it missing. Had a tape measure which I hate setting on top along side of it and it was still there. Why couldn't it fallen off instead. When back 30 minutes later and gone. Someone must have picked it up.


I'd be the first to say I'm anal. I really hated loosing this hatchet which belonged to an elderly gentleman whom I respected when I was a kid. When he died, I helped his widow set up a garage sale and I bought this off of her. Now anytime I use it I remember him. Like other tools I've collected from other people over the years. This one stays in my cab and I grab it to mark firewood lengths on a log before bucking.
Back to my analness (lol). I couldn't let it rest so I put up two signs yesterday along the road on which I lost it. Normally I don't answer my phone because 99% of my calls are spam, but today I saw the area code and picked up. It was a young guy who said he had found it and I could pick it up! I went over immediately and tried to give him some money for it, but he wouldn't take any. I was ecstatic. No monetary value it it. But it's nice to have it back. I'll be more careful next time.


Turns out he and his business partner, who saw the sign, ran a small woodworking business. He had a sawmill, too. Lot of common interests, but I didn't want to take up all his time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> I want to test this after the 400 is broken in. I'll do some timed cuts.


Sounds good  looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Stupid question. What's square filing?
> And I've heard others talk about high output oilers before. Sometimes my Stihl 038's bar gets hot and only uses a little more than half a tank of oil per tank of gas. Anyone know if they make one for my model? It's opened all the way.


Square filing is how Norwegian's file a chain, because we are square heads!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Square filing is how Norwegian's file a chain, because we are square heads!


That's funny, I've never seen my wife file a chain  .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> What is the displacement on a Husky 346? I slapped a 16" on my 660 a couple times. But that was with .50 gage 3/8. I'd like to try .325 on it just to satisfy my curiosity on the power gain and chain speed. I'd be werie and suspect to parting the chain though!  I'm not even sure anyone makes a .325 sprocket that will fit the drum on a 660? Unless it's a totally custom made special order sprocket or drum! I've parted 32" loops before of .63 gage 3/8 full skip! That was years ago on one of my 066's


Any standard sized 325 sprocket will fit your 660, it's a normal size, nothing special. 
I don't think you will see any gain at all though. Once you get over 4hp the gains from running smaller chain for bucking disappear pretty quick. If you are doing work in someone's yard, a smaller chain can be nice as it makes less mess. That's one of the reasons I like running my little baby saws with 3/8lp when I'm working on nicer properties, it's a lot easier/less time consuming to blow it into the grass vs off of the grass with the backpack blower.
Those big ribbons just ain't gonna work .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, I've never seen my wife file a chain  .


----------



## sean donato

@Kodiak Kid, been a while since I've ran an 044, but I will tell you it's way lighter, and I would suspect cuts the same or faster. Factory ratings seem to be very close hp wise. I'm not really a stihl guy, and it cuts with or a tad faster then my 562xp husqy. It's really hard to give an honest opinion on it with such few tanks through it. Steve said about 8 tanks and they wake up more. I know it's fast with a 20" on it. 

A 346xp is 47 or 50cc. Depending on edition. I have an oe with a ne top end on it. 
I have no idea why you would want to run such a short bar on a 660. Especially in .325 pitch. Thats just asking for issues, and imo a waste of time, when nearly any smaller saw will run the same in the same wood. Never got the big saw little bar thing or the little saw huge bar thing. 
@djg james square chisel is another type of chain grind, where instead of a round chisel you sharpen your cutters with a square, goofey, or tri square file. It's a very efficient cutter but dulls quickly in dirty wood. It takes considerable skill to file it by hand and square grinders are expensive and used are rare as hens teeth. Now don't let me dissuade you from getting some, even in crap stock form it's way faster then any round grind out there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Any standard sized 325 sprocket will fit your 660, it's a normal size, nothing special.
> I don't think you will see any gain at all though. Once you get over 4hp the gains from running smaller chain for bucking disappear pretty quick. If you are doing work in someone's yard, a smaller chain can be nice as it makes less mess. That's one of the reasons I like running my little baby saws with 3/8lp when I'm working on nicer properties, it's a lot easier/less time consuming to blow it into the grass vs off of the grass with the backpack blower.
> Those big ribbons just ain't gonna work


Negative. A standard .325 sprocket won't fit a 3/8 drum. They both have different size spline shafts and I would think that being as a .325 pitch chian cuts a bit of a narrower kerf. A 90cc power head would pull it a little faster. Than a 3/8 pitch.

I could be wrong about chian speed in the wood between the two chains with the same grind, but If you have a .325 sprocket that will fit a 660 drum I'd like to see a picture and know where to get one! I've been looking for one for a while now. However, maybe I haven't been looking hard enough!


----------



## SS396driver

Todays scrounge most of it free . I did pay for the lathe the chaps and the neon sign . Not sure what the gas tank is for but it’s new . The two metal cans are full . The family didn’t want anything to do with old gas . They weren’t leaking so I took them turns out one had diesel in it the other kerosene no rust at all inside the tank and it appeared to be fresh fuel


----------



## Lee192233

@Kodiak Kid will this work?
Oregon 13624 0.325" Pitch 9 Tooth Standard 7 Spline Power Mate Rim https://a.co/aIkzZfX


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh ok roger that, so similar to or a little more than a 360 I'm gonna guess?


I'm 99% sure the 400 will be the death of the ms362.(intended by stihl) Well I personally think (so far) if it holds up at all it will be the go to 60/70cc saw. And believe me when I say I'm biased with my 60/70cc saws. I've never cared for a 50cc saw. Too heavy and gut less and a 70cc was pretty much the same way compared to a 90cc saw. The 400 is nearly a full pound lighter then any of my 60cc husqys, and I'm pretty sure it will go neck and neck with any of the old guard 70cc saws. Don't think it will hang with a ms 462 or a 572xp. But we'll see.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> @Kodiak Kid, been a while since I've ran an 044, but I will tell you it's way lighter, and I would suspect cuts the same or faster. Factory ratings seem to be very close hp wise. I'm not really a stihl guy, and it cuts with or a tad faster then my 562xp husqy. It's really hard to give an honest opinion on it with such few tanks through it. Steve said about 8 tanks and they wake up more. I know it's fast with a 20" on it.
> 
> A 346xp is 47 or 50cc. Depending on edition. I have an oe with a ne top end on it.
> I have no idea why you would want to run such a short bar on a 660. Especially in .325 pitch. Thats just asking for issues, and imo a waste of time, when nearly any smaller saw will run the same in the same wood. Never got the big saw little bar thing or the little saw huge bar thing.
> @djg james square chisel is another type of chain grind, where instead of a round chisel you sharpen your cutters with a square, goofey, or tri square file. It's a very efficient cutter but dulls quickly in dirty wood. It takes considerable skill to file it by hand and square grinders are expensive and used are rare as hens teeth. Now don't let me dissuade you from getting some, even in crap stock form it's way faster then any round grind out there.


Just to play around and experiment that's all. I'm not looking to run one for any length of time. I've ripped five and six inch logs in half for coral rungs with my 660 running a 50. Gage 16" a 3/8 and it ripped those logs in half with the quickness! No over rev at all if you know how to keep a proper load on the saw. I've ripped wood with a 20" and 24" on a 660 as well not even close to as fast as the 16"


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Todays scrounge most of it free . I did pay for the lathe the chaps and the neon sign . Not sure what the gas tank is for but it’s new . View attachment 992711
> View attachment 992712
> View attachment 992713
> View attachment 992714
> View attachment 992715
> View attachment 992716
> View attachment 992717
> View attachment 992718
> View attachment 992719


It's off a k series kohler with a engine mounted tank. I would assume it's been repainted, as they were not painted orange from factory in any tractor that I can recall.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> @Kodiak Kid will this work?
> Oregon 13624 0.325" Pitch 9 Tooth Standard 7 Spline Power Mate Rim https://a.co/aIkzZfX


Actually, It just might! I'll look Into that! Thankyou!


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Todays scrounge most of it free . I did pay for the lathe the chaps and the neon sign . Not sure what the gas tank is for but it’s new . View attachment 992711


Is that a tire changing tool in front? Wish I had one (especially for free).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I'm 99% sure the 400 will be the death of the ms362.(intended by stihl) Well I personally think (so far) if it holds up at all it will be the go to 60/70cc saw. And believe me when I say I'm biased with my 60/70cc saws. I've never cared for a 50cc saw. Too heavy and gut less and a 70cc was pretty much the same way compared to a 90cc saw. The 400 is nearly a full pound lighter then any of my 60cc husqys, and I'm pretty sure it will go neck and neck with any of the old guard 70cc saws. Don't think it will hang with a ms 462 or a 572xp. But we'll see.


Keep me posted on that if you would please. I've been looking at the 400 myself!


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> It's off a k series kohler with a engine mounted tank. I would assume it's been repainted, as they were not painted orange from factory in any tractor that I can recall.


Doesn’t appear to be a repaint the threads are bare metal and just a hint of the orange overspray no other colors .


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Is that a tire changing tool in front? Wish I had one (especially for free).


Yup and a bead breaker and about 10 irons . Even some poly ones for aluminum wheels


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Doesn’t appear to be a repaint the threads are bare metal and just a hint of the orange overspray no other colors .


Interesting, typically they came in black, yellow, and white. Never seen one in orange. Even the power king (economy) tractor my brother owns has kohler painted black. I'm certain it's a kohker tank though. I have a bunch of them laying around for some reason.


----------



## MustangMike

Square file chain is a 6 sided file that matches the angles of full chisel chain. The cutting edges are straight, like knife edges, instead of a varying angle like you get when you use a round file in a square tooth. Some people have a lot of difficulty doing it correctly. It helps to be ambidextrous.

The attached is very helpful in understanding it.

The best angles for hardwood seem to be 45*, 45* and 45*, but in softwood more aggressive angles seem to work well. Note: The steeper angles will dull faster.






Square Ground Chisel Angles


This information helps pro saw users understand the sharpening angles on square chisel saw chain.



www.madsens1.com


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just to play around and experiment that's all. I'm not looking to run one for any length of time. I've ripped five and six inch logs in half for coral rungs with my 660 running a 50. Gage 16" a 3/8 and it ripped those logs in half with the quickness! No over rev at all if you know how to keep a proper load on the saw. I've ripped wood with a 20" and 24" on a 660 as well not even close to as fast as the 16"


Interesting way to run a 90cc saw, I've never ran shorter then a 24" on my 390xp and never seen a reason to run a shorter bar. Typically I let the 36" bar on it. From other guys playing it seems you get to this point where the chain speed of the smaller cc saws actually out cut the larger cc saws in small wood. This was particularly noticeable with my 394/5xp and my dad's 084av. 24" bars on both saws the 394/5xp would tie or just be a little faster. 36" the 394/5xp was a little slower. We were in the same oak log, was probably closer to 34" just the tip of the bar would stick out at center. I will say this much, I'd rather run a 394/5xp ms660 or a 3120xp over any of the old 084-090 saws. Much smoother cutting. That 084av made my hands numb for hours after cutting with it. Screw that. Don't need it.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> I'm 99% sure the 400 will be the death of the ms362.(intended by stihl) Well I personally think (so far) if it holds up at all it will be the go to 60/70cc saw. And believe me when I say I'm biased with my 60/70cc saws. I've never cared for a 50cc saw. Too heavy and gut less and a 70cc was pretty much the same way compared to a 90cc saw. The 400 is nearly a full pound lighter then any of my 60cc husqys, and I'm pretty sure it will go neck and neck with any of the old guard 70cc saws. Don't think it will hang with a ms 462 or a 572xp. But we'll see.


Could make the same comments about the 462 or 500i. All three are very light for their displacement and power.

I love my 10 mm 044 and it runs very strong ... but my two ported 462s ,,.  Lighter, smoother, faster, less air filter cleaning.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Interesting way to run a 90cc saw, I've never ran shorter then a 24" on my 390xp and never seen a reason to run a shorter bar. Typically I let the 36" bar on it. From other guys playing it seems you get to this point where the chain speed of the smaller cc saws actually out cut the larger cc saws in small wood. This was particularly noticeable with my 394/5xp and my dad's 084av. 24" bars on both saws the 394/5xp would tie or just be a little faster. 36" the 394/5xp was a little slower. We were in the same oak log, was probably closer to 34" just the tip of the bar would stick out at center. I will say this much, I'd rather run a 394/5xp ms660 or a 3120xp over any of the old 084-090 saws. Much smoother cutting. That 084av made my hands numb for hours after cutting with it. Screw that. Don't need it.


A 660 has a higher chain speed through out the power band than a 084 088 or 880 you won't notice a difference in the wood until you start running 42' bars or bigger. That's where the 120cc class saw's shine. Pulling five feet of wood or more. That's what those big saws are built for! Can't speak for Huskies. Haven't run to many of them.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Interesting, typically they came in black, yellow, and white. Never seen one in orange. Even the power king (economy) tractor my brother owns has kohler painted black. I'm certain it's a kohker tank though. I have a bunch of them laying around for some reason.


Looks like you could get them bare steel . This is from sears says it fits some of their tractors


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> I'm 99% sure the 400 will be the death of the ms362.(intended by stihl) Well I personally think (so far) if it holds up at all it will be the go to 60/70cc saw. And believe me when I say I'm biased with my 60/70cc saws. I've never cared for a 50cc saw.


You may be right about this. I wondered what Stihl was doing when they released an "in-between" saw like the 400. Why just 5ccs (or so) larger than the 362, or 5-7ccs smaller than the 462's? Maybe they'll phase out the 362's. But the 362's have a pretty good following. I personally love my 260 and 261 50cc saws though. I lost a bunch of weight (45-50lbs.) in the last year due to a thyroid problem that I didn't find out about until recently. When I lost the weight, I lost a lot of muscle along with it, and for right now, the 50cc saws feel just about right for me, until I can build some muscle back up. My 462 is kicking my azz when using it for more than a single tree right now.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> A 660 has a higher chain speed through out the power band than a 084 088 or 880 you won't notice a difference in the wood until you start running 42' bars or bigger. That's where the 120cc class saw's shine. Pulling five feet of wood or more. That's what those big saws are built for! Can't speak for Huskies. Haven't run to many of them.


Even on a mill wasn't impressed with the 084av. Our "big" wood around here rarely exceeds the needs of a 36" bar. Even so I'd rather have a 3120xp then an 084/88/880. Guess we all have our preferences.  I do like a ms660. Fine, powerful saw. 


MustangMike said:


> Could make the same comments about the 462 or 500i. All three are very light for their displacement and power.
> 
> I love my 10 mm 044 and it runs very strong ... but my two ported 462s ,,.  Lighter, smoother, faster, less air filter cleaning.


Id bet the 500i kills the ms462off as well, especially if we ever see the advent of home diagnostics for these electronic saws, the tech spreads to other saws, and the price comes down a bit. Very light and powerful. Very impressed with these new saws.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> You may be right about this. I wondered what Stihl was doing when they released an "in-between" saw like the 400. Why just 5ccs (or so) larger than the 362, or 5-7ccs smaller than the 462's? Maybe they'll phase out the 362's. But the 362's have a pretty good following. I personally love my 260 and 261 50cc saws though. I lost a bunch of weight (45-50lbs.) in the last year due to a thyroid problem that I didn't find out about until recently. When I lost the weight, I lost a lot of muscle along with it, and for right now, the 50cc saws feel just about right for me, until I can build some muscle back up. My 462 is kicking my azz when using it for more than a single tree right now.


If you look back to the 0xx series of old. Had all.kinds off odd in-between saws. Just seems to be a stihl thing.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> If you look back to the 0xx series of old. Had all.kinds off odd in-between saws. Just seems to be a stihl thing.


It is because they had 3 lines of saws for a long time. Pro saws, Farm saws and Homeowner saws. Many were very close in size, but a huge difference in ease of repair and longevity under hard use.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> Even on a mill wasn't impressed with the 084av. Our "big" wood around here rarely exceeds the needs of a 36" bar. Even so I'd rather have a 3120xp then an 084/88/880. Guess we all have our preferences.  I do like a ms660. Fine, powerful saw.
> 
> Id bet the 500i kills the ms462off as well, especially if we ever see the advent of home diagnostics for these electronic saws, the tech spreads to other saws, and the price comes down a bit. Very light and powerful. Very impressed with these new saws.


But, the 500i does NOT have the clean air filter tech, and seems to get poor fuel economy. So, I'm happy with a ported 462 for most duties, and a ported (old fasion) Hybrid for the bigger stuff.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> But, the 500i does NOT have the clean air filter tech, and seems to get poor fuel economy. So, I'm happy with a ported 462 for most duties, and a ported (old fasion) Hybrid for the bigger stuff.


Yeah, I'm inclined to agree. Time will be the ultimate test. The 462 and arguably the 362 were game changers foe the stihl line up. 


WoodAbuser said:


> It is because they had 3 lines of saws for a long time. Pro saws, Farm saws and Homeowner saws. Many were very close in size, but a huge difference in ease of repair and longevity under hard use.


Yeah I get that, but there was really no need for it. Even today I think they overlap a lot with in the home owner, farm, and pro saw. The 3 saws we've been talking about as case point. 362, 400, and 462. All three are right there neck and neck. Toss the 500i in there and it's like just wow. 4 pro grade saws just stacked right on top of each other.


----------



## ValleyForge

MustangMike said:


> But, the 500i does NOT have the clean air filter tech, and seems to get poor fuel economy. So, I'm happy with a ported 462 for most duties, and a ported (old fasion) Hybrid for the bigger stuff.


I believe the 500i has a smaller fuel tank due to the computer sitting where the rest of the tanks was…it doesn’t make a difference in feeding times for the monster, but now you know why…,


----------



## chipper1

Managed to get a 3 more in the woodshed, only got a picture of this load, so I'm guessing those other 3 won't count .
Since I just sharpened my chain I won't be doing the video of it running smooth as it should, but here's one of it cutting as it is, very aggressive. It does bite nice, even in rock hard BL.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Even on a mill wasn't impressed with the 084av. Our "big" wood around here rarely exceeds the needs of a 36" bar. Even so I'd rather have a 3120xp then an 084/88/880. Guess we all have our preferences.  I do like a ms660. Fine, powerful saw.
> 
> Id bet the 500i kills the ms462off as well, especially if we ever see the advent of home diagnostics for these electronic saws, the tech spreads to other saws, and the price comes down a bit. Very light and powerful. Very impressed with these new saws.


When I first got into milling in the late 90's An ex girlfriend of mines father and I salvaged fresh cut logs for milling. Often we worked side by side so to speak. He had a 088 I had a 066. We never ripped much over 30" on average I'd say 20" to 24" most of the time. All fresh green Sitka Spruce. Same chain, grind and bar length. His Granberg didn't move down the log any faster than mine. If it did? It wasn't at all noticeable. If we were ripping four feet of wood. His probably would have produced much faster and I probably would have burnt up my power head!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> @Kodiak Kid will this work?
> Oregon 13624 0.325" Pitch 9 Tooth Standard 7 Spline Power Mate Rim https://a.co/aIkzZfX


That works.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Negative. A standard .325 sprocket won't fit a 3/8 drum. They both have different size spline shafts and I would think that being as a .325 pitch chian cuts a bit of a narrower kerf. A 90cc power head would pull it a little faster. Than a 3/8 pitch.
> 
> I could be wrong about chian speed in the wood between the two chains with the same grind, but If you have a .325 sprocket that will fit a 660 drum I'd like to see a picture and know where to get one! I've been looking for one for a while now. However, maybe I haven't been looking hard enough!View attachment 992710


I thought they were just a standard deal, the one above should work fine.
Here's another option. 








Rim Sprocket .325'' Pitch, 9 Tooth, Large Spline


Rim Sprocket .325' Pitch, 9 Tooth, Large Spline



www.hlsproparts.com




If you want something faster chain speed yet Danzco sells them in many sizes, they are more "geared" for racing. Be aware that you may have to run a longer chain for any of these, or many times you can cheat them on by installing the bar/chain/sprocket all together at one time.








ACTIVE


ChainsawCC



www.chainsawcc.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> That works.
> 
> I thought they were just a standard deal, the one above should work fine.
> Here's another option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rim Sprocket .325'' Pitch, 9 Tooth, Large Spline
> 
> 
> Rim Sprocket .325' Pitch, 9 Tooth, Large Spline
> 
> 
> 
> www.hlsproparts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something faster chain speed yet Danzco sells them in many sizes, they are more "geared" for racing. Be aware that you may have to run a longer chain for any of these, or many times you can cheat them on by installing the bar/chain/sprocket all together at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACTIVE
> 
> 
> ChainsawCC
> 
> 
> 
> www.chainsawcc.com


What's the displacement of that Jonsread you're running?


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> What's the displacement of that Jonsread you're running?


60cc.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> 60cc.


Nice! How big dose Jonsread build them?


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! How big dose Jonsread build them?


Not sure, some of the older ones were pretty big. The largest I've had were only 71cc.
I also have a 2252, which are m-tronic saws too, they are 50cc.
Here's one running a nice square chain, but it's also in "green" black locust.

The 2260 in more similar wood with a round chain for comparison. The dead locust I was cutting in that earlier video is a good bit harder.


----------



## JustJeff

Guy across the road has a 2095 turbo jonsered. I'm guessing the "turbo" is like the "magnum" to my ms460. Either way it's a full grown man of a saw and is an absolute gigglefest with a 20" bar on it!
_Had my hands on a 462 yesterday. Customer had one in the back of his truck. Couldn't believe how light it felt._


----------



## WoodAbuser

_Had my hands on a 462 yesterday. Customer had one in the back of his truck. Couldn't believe how light it felt.

I love mine. My 046 Magnum hasn't been run since i got it._


----------



## Lee192233

Had the whole family together for a portrait last night!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Your family looks meaner than I expected.


Lee192233 said:


> Had the whole family together for a portrait last night!
> View attachment 992801


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Been a good couple of days here except the aspen cotton has been out like crazy… It’s not as bad as Cottonwood season down south but it’s not a lot of fun when it looks like it’s snowing everywhere lol.

Yesterday I mowed a few lawns with the rider and finished up my sauna re-do project. It’s really nice to have both the electric heater as well as the Kuuma wood stove.

Have a bunch of things going on today and a bunch of projects I’d like to get done however my elementary school is being torn down after this school year and they are doing a school closing ceremony tonight that I really probably should go to… The school has been in use for 92 years so the district certainly has received their moneys worth from it.


----------



## Lee192233

WoodAbuser said:


> Your family looks meaner than I expected.


It must be a nice family. They adopted the weird swedish kid.


----------



## farmer steve

The 400 runs pretty close to the 462. Seems I pick it up most of the time being it is a tad lighter than the 462. Like Sean said, we don't get stuff that big that a 20" bar won't handle. The anti-vibe and the good air filtration are big pluses on either saw compared to an 044.


----------



## djg james

Lee192233 said:


> Had the whole family together for a portrait last night!
> View attachment 992801


That one in front must be adopted.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> Yeah I get that, but there was really no need for it. Even today I think they overlap a lot with in the home owner, farm, and pro saw. The 3 saws we've been talking about as case point. 362, 400, and 462. All three are right there neck and neck. Toss the 500i in there and it's like just wow. 4 pro grade saws just stacked right on top of each other.


Making sense of the Stihl Pro line-up:

The 362 is 60 cc (actually just 59)

The 462 is 70 cc, and

The the 500i is almost 80 cc.

The 362 did not have the best reputation out there because it is the third generation of the 362 and the older versions were either heavier or had less power and were heavier. The early Husky 562 were lighter and more powerful (until they fixed the leaking case problem and went from a 5 to a 6 bolt case). The 562 is also a few ccs larger than the 362.

So Stihl came out with the 400, which was built on a 362 frame but has more displacement than a 562, so it is now both lighter and more powerful than it's Husky counterpart. To keep the weight of the larger bore saw down Stihl went to a Magnesium piston (first time ever in a saw) with a special coating. This special piston is also supposed to preserve the cylinder if the saw "burns up", and Stihl improved the transfer ports on the new cylinder.

Now you have a better understanding of Stihl's line-up, and it is pretty good.


----------



## MustangMike

ValleyForge said:


> I believe the 500i has a smaller fuel tank due to the computer sitting where the rest of the tanks was…it doesn’t make a difference in feeding times for the monster, but now you know why…,


Don't know where your info comes from, but according to the Stihl website the 462 has a 24.3 oz fuel tank and the 500i has a 26.5 oz fuel tank.

There was a general assumption that fuel injection would reduce fuel usage (like it does in cars). In the chainsaw world, it seems the opposite is true. (Perhaps because of the lower operating electrical power).

While the 500i injector produces good power, it is NOT fuel efficient, and a lot of pros objected to bringing the additional fuel with them for the day.

The 500i has more torque and will pull a longer bar better, but the powerhead is light for balancing a long bar (13.9 lbs). It also lacks the speed of the 462, so in 20" hardwood (which is typical of what a lot of us cut) the 462 will often beat a 500i (in stock form, they seem to respond well to porting).


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> The 400 runs pretty close to the 462. Seems I pick it up most of the time being it is a tad lighter than the 462. Like Sean said, we don't get stuff that big that a 20" bar won't handle. The anti-vibe and the good air filtration are big pluses on either saw compared to an 044.


Agree with all of your comments Steve, the 400 and 462 are not far apart in weight or displacements, and are both real nice saws.

Your comments on the 044 are also correct, but let's put them in context:

The 044 came out in 1988. No company made any saw (until the 462) that was both lighter and more powerful than the 044 for 30 years! The 044/440 was "king of the 70 cc hill"! I purchased my 10 mm 044 in Dec 92 and it was my only saw for 18 years!

I've replaced the seals and rubber (fuel line, impulse and boot) and a crushed fuel tank, and rebuilt the ZAMA carb, but all of the rest of that saw is original and it still runs very strong.

It does have some mods to improve performance ... base gasket delete, timing advance, muff mod and low restriction air filter. It will embarrass a lot of stock 046/460s and 066/660s.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Had the whole family together for a portrait last night!
> View attachment 992801


I need to do that again.... it's been a while to say the least


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Making sense of the Stihl Pro line-up:
> 
> The 362 is 60 cc (actually just 59)
> 
> The 462 is 70 cc, and
> 
> The the 500i is almost 80 cc.
> 
> The 362 did not have the best reputation out there because it is the third generation of the 362 and the older versions were either heavier or had less power and were heavier. The early Husky 562 were lighter and more powerful (until they fixed the leaking case problem and went from a 5 to a 6 bolt case). The 562 is also a few ccs larger than the 362.
> 
> So Stihl came out with the 400, which was built on a 362 frame but has more displacement than a 562, so it is now both lighter and more powerful than it's Husky counterpart. To keep the weight of the larger bore saw down Stihl went to a Magnesium piston (first time ever in a saw) with a special coating. This special piston is also supposed to preserve the cylinder if the saw "burns up", and Stihl improved the transfer ports on the new cylinder.
> 
> Now you have a better understanding of Stihl's line-up, and it is pretty good.


Yep, I agree. I'm not a saw snob but yeah until the past few years I wouldn't have taken any mid range stihl. Been very impressed with the 400 so far.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Agree with all of your comments Steve, the 400 and 462 are not far apart in weight or displacements, and are both real nice saws.
> 
> Your comments on the 044 are also correct, but let's put them in context:
> 
> The 044 came out in 1988. No company made any saw (until the 462) that was both lighter and more powerful than the 044 for 30 years! The 044/440 was "king of the 70 cc hill"! I purchased my 10 mm 044 in Dec 92 and it was my only saw for 18 years!
> 
> I've replaced the seals and rubber (fuel line, impulse and boot) and a crushed fuel tank, and rebuilt the ZAMA carb, but all of the rest of that saw is original and it still runs very strong.
> 
> It does have some mods to improve performance ... base gasket delete, timing advance, muff mod and low restriction air filter. It will embarrass a lot of stock 046/460s and 066/660s.


Idk about king of the hill for 30 years. Not knocking an 044, but I definatly liked running a 372xp better. Handleled better and no appreciable power difference imo.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Idk about king of the hill for 30 years. Not knocking an 044, but I definatly liked running a 372xp better. Handleled better and no appreciable power difference imo.


Amen.
And to add, much better AV and filtration, and the color . What I find interesting, is that even though the stihl filtration has sucked(pun intended) for yrs, it was hard to kill them.
While I liked my ported 440, it wasn't long after getting my hands on a couple 462's that I said  to it.
Too bad the 572 wasn't an improvement in weight over the 372s, it does better in every other category, just a bit of a fat girl, much like the 550mk2.
I don't currently have a running 572, but I have one to build when I get after it.
Sure wish it was orange.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> That one in front must be adopted.


Yeah, and everyone knows adopted kids are the best, right @svk


----------



## MustangMike

The 272 and 372 were great saws, had nice creature comforts and had large followings, but for 30 years NOTHING was both lighter and more powerful than a 10 mm 044.

Some preferred the handling of one over the other ... that was personal preference.

I hate saws w/o AV, but the rubber AV never bothered me (I always wear gloves).


----------



## ValleyForge

MustangMike said:


> Don't know where your info comes from, but according to the Stihl website the 462 has a 24.3 oz fuel tank and the 500i has a 26.5 oz fuel tank.
> 
> There was a general assumption that fuel injection would reduce fuel usage (like it does in cars). In the chainsaw world, it seems the opposite is true. (Perhaps because of the lower operating electrical power).
> 
> While the 500i injector produces good power, it is NOT fuel efficient, and a lot of pros objected to bringing the additional fuel with them for the day.
> 
> The 500i has more torque and will pull a longer bar better, but the powerhead is light for balancing a long bar (13.9 lbs). It also lacks the speed of the 462, so in 20" hardwood (which is typical of what a lot of us cut) the 462 will often beat a 500i (in stock form, they seem to respond well to porting).


My info comes from the saw…when you look at it there is a huge honkin computer where the rest of the gas tank should be…never said anything about efficiency, don’t care….


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, and everyone knows adopted kids are the best, right @svk


Yes indeed


----------



## Brufab

Glad I run echo.... .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Amen.
> And to add, much better AV and filtration, and the color . What I find interesting, is that even though the stihl filtration has sucked(pun intended) for yrs, it was hard to kill them.
> While I liked my ported 440, it wasn't long after getting my hands on a couple 462's that I said  to it.
> Too bad the 572 wasn't an improvement in weight over the 372s, it does better in every other category, just a bit of a fat girl, much like the 550mk2.
> I don't currently have a running 572, but I have one to build when I get after it.
> Sure wish it was orange.
> View attachment 992866


Have a family friends that's a logger, ran the big stihls way back when. Changed over to the 272/372 at some point. The job 2 years ago he got his 572xp. Has nothing but praise save the weight. I'm hoping to hook up with him at some point and let him run the 400 for a wile. The price is what kept him husqy for so long.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Howdy Rob.
> Didn't see any swap white today, but I had some swamp butt today, and I'm white.
> Did you stay in the AC today, or did you get out and go for a swim too . Ready for the second half of the week .


 naaaaa, I put NEW tires on my tractor and my truck that day, now I have to take jobs all summer to pay for them! lol

SR


----------



## Brufab

Insurance is looking to total out my wife's car, I may buy it back because it has newer tires and a brand new battery that will fit my vehicle. Probably the cheapest way to get tires right now


----------



## JustJeff

Lee192233 said:


> Had the whole family together for a portrait last night!
> View attachment 992801


I love it! We have a Swedish exchange student living with us right now and this is our family portrait!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Agree with all of your comments Steve, the 400 and 462 are not far apart in weight or displacements, and are both real nice saws.
> 
> Your comments on the 044 are also correct, but let's put them in context:
> 
> The 044 came out in 1988. No company made any saw (until the 462) that was both lighter and more powerful than the 044 for 30 years! The 044/440 was "king of the 70 cc hill"! I purchased my 10 mm 044 in Dec 92 and it was my only saw for 18 years!
> 
> I've replaced the seals and rubber (fuel line, impulse and boot) and a crushed fuel tank, and rebuilt the ZAMA carb, but all of the rest of that saw is original and it still runs very strong.
> 
> It does have some mods to improve performance ... base gasket delete, timing advance, muff mod and low restriction air filter. It will embarrass a lot of stock 046/460s and 066/660s.


I ran 044's with a 32" bar for years! Great little power house of a saw!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> The 272 and 372 were great saws, had nice creature comforts and had large followings, but for 30 years NOTHING was both lighter and more powerful than a 10 mm 044.
> 
> Some preferred the handling of one over the other ... that was personal preference.
> 
> I hate saws w/o AV, but the rubber AV never bothered me (I always wear gloves).


I also ran a ported 288 back in the day that had serious balls! It'd kick any 044's ass!  Only Husky I've ever owned. I stihl have it!


----------



## chipper1

Couple more loads done today, hope to have the woodshed done tomorrow . So thankful for the cooler weather.



Then the neighbor swung by with the butt sections of the trees I dropped for him yesterday. He said 8' was the limit for the little kubota bx to lift. Works for me, especially since he's brushing them out, he said he needed the exercise when I offered to help with that too.


Also got some new files in the mail today, I'm sure that puts me on another watch list .
Who doesn't like a new file, or a dozen.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Some preferred the handling of one over the other ... that was personal preference


Seems stihl though it was actually smart to go with the personal preference since it's more ergonomic . Glad they figured that out and that spring av is better than rubber, I hope that husky can figure out how to make theirs a bit lighter. They are still doing damage control from dropping the ball on the 1st autotune saws. 


sean donato said:


> Have a family friends that's a logger, ran the big stihls way back when. Changed over to the 272/372 at some point. The job 2 years ago he got his 572xp. Has nothing but praise save the weight. I'm hoping to hook up with him at some point and let him run the 400 for a wile. The price is what kept him husqy for so long.


Price and being able to source parts online are a couple other reasons guys like the huskys. The best flippy caps on the market are a nice treat too, I need a set for my 2511t.
Good thing for the competition in the industry, we get to be on the receiving end of improved products.


----------



## ValleyForge

chipper1 said:


> Couple more loads done today, hope to have the woodshed done tomorrow . So thankful for the cooler weather.
> View attachment 993023
> View attachment 993025
> 
> Then the neighbor swung by with the butt sections of the trees I dropped for him yesterday. He said 8' was the limit for the little kubota bx to lift. Works for me, especially since he's brushing them out, he said he needed the exercise when I offered to help with that too.
> View attachment 993027
> 
> Also got some new files in the mail today, I'm sure that puts me on another watch list .
> Who doesn't like a new file, or a dozen.
> View attachment 993034
> 
> View attachment 993036


How much were the files….I have some in my eBay shopping cart right now for 3.30 bucks a piece….been hesitating pulling the trigger but didn’t research them any more since….


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> ..... Also got some new files in the mail today, I'm sure that puts me on another watch list .
> Who doesn't like a new file, or a dozen.
> 
> View attachment 993036


What do you use 3/16" on? I thought the common sizes were 5/32" and 7/32"?


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> How much were the files….I have some in my eBay shopping cart right now for 3.30 bucks a piece….been hesitating pulling the trigger but didn’t research them any more since….


20.08 iirc.
I'll hop on the computer and get you a link, it was on ebay in Indiana. 


djg james said:


> What do you use 3/16" on? I thought the common sizes were 5/32" and 7/32"?


325, and lp/picco when they are new.


----------



## chipper1

Since there have been no wheelbarrow pics posted.


----------



## chipper1

Here's the 3/16.








Stens Vallorbe Files by round chainsaw file 3/16" x 8" long. Sold in _ STE-57452 | eBay


Vallorbe Files by Stens round chainsaw file 3/16" x 8" long. Sold in box of 12 made in Switzerland, Stens. The semi driver is responsible only to get the item to the back of the truck. You are responsible for unloading.



www.ebay.com




Shipping is high on this one, but they are the cheapest on ebay that I'm aware of.








Chainsaw File replaces 13/64"" Part # 700-141 STE~700-141 23899346233 | eBay


Our inventory is constantly updating, we do our best to keep it as accurate as possible. Special note: We do not provide an option for local pick-up. Once you place your order it can not be modified, changed, or canceled.



www.ebay.com





7/32








Stens Parts STE-57-453 Vallorbe Files by round chainsaw file 7/32" x _ STE-57453 691024215800 | eBay


STE-57-453 Vallorbe Files by Stens round chainsaw file 7/32" x 8" long. Sold in box of 12 made in Switzerland, Stens. The semi driver is responsible only to get the item to the back of the truck. You are responsible for unloading.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Amen.
> And to add, much better AV and filtration, and the color . What I find interesting, is that even though the stihl filtration has sucked(pun intended) for yrs, it was hard to kill them.
> While I liked my ported 440, it wasn't long after getting my hands on a couple 462's that I said  to it.
> Too bad the 572 wasn't an improvement in weight over the 372s, it does better in every other category, just a bit of a fat girl, much like the 550mk2.
> I don't currently have a running 572, but I have one to build when I get after it.
> Sure wish it was orange.
> View attachment 992866


Ran 044, 046, 066, and 660 on an industrial scale for years! Burning three gallons a day on average. Sometimes five gallons during those long twelve hours days bumping knots on a landing. Never once had a problem with Stihl's filtration system, but I always cleaned the air filter at the end of every work day. Icing issues in the winter time with the 066, but only for the first half hour until the saw warmed up. The 066 would need a bolt on winter kit during the peak of the cold winter months.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Amen.
> And to add, much better AV and filtration, and the color . What I find interesting, is that even though the stihl filtration has sucked(pun intended) for yrs, it was hard to kill them.
> While I liked my ported 440, it wasn't long after getting my hands on a couple 462's that I said  to it.
> Too bad the 572 wasn't an improvement in weight over the 372s, it does better in every other category, just a bit of a fat girl, much like the 550mk2.
> I don't currently have a running 572, but I have one to build when I get after it.
> Sure wish it was orange.
> View attachment 992866


In my opinion. The biggest problem people have with air filters on thier saw's is. The fact that they don't clean them enough! Or replace them with new when nessasary. They actually do and will eventually ware out! I'm not pointing out anyone in particular here on this thread. I'm just stating my opinion on filtration systems.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Never once had a problem with Stihl's filtration system,


Neither did I because I keep them clean, but I have to clean a husky filter much less .



Kodiak Kid said:


> The biggest problem people have with air filters on thier saws is.


The biggest I've seen is dull chains. If they clean the filter more it will be cleaner though lol.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> In my opinion. The biggest problem people have with air filters on thier saw's is. The fact that they don't clean them enough!


This is true of pretty much any gas or diesel engine owner. Many people don't pay enough attention to this.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Dropped another three bills at the Ace Hardware (Stihl dealer) today. A 2 in 1 file, because I can't seem to find the one for my .325 chains, a pair of screnches, because I keep dropping them in the overgrowth. An 18" bar for the 261, because the 16" is just a little too short for me. A pair of chains for the 18" bar. A stump vice, just because I've never had one before and wanted to be able to sharpen in the field a little easier, and a six pack of 2 cycle oil. Oh, and a gallon of the silver bottle bar oil. That was a quick 300 bones gone.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Dropped another three bills at the Ace Hardware (Stihl dealer) today. A 2 in 1 file, because I can't seem to find the one for my .325 chains, a pair of screnches, because I keep dropping them in the overgrowth. An 18" bar for the 261, because the 16" is just a little too short for me. A pair of chains for the 18" bar. A stump vice, just because I've never had one before and wanted to be able to sharpen in the field a little easier, and a six pack of 2 cycle oil. That was a quick 300 bones gone.


It adds up real quick for sure.
I filled the excursion from half way, $100, and that was at the "cheap" station, 4.79 vs 4.99 at the others .
Went to tractor supply and they had bar oil for 15.99, I bought 4 jugs a short time ago for 12.99 iirc, then it was out of stock right after that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Neither did I because I keep them clean, but I have to clean a husky filter much less .
> 
> 
> The biggest I've seen is dull chains. If they clean the filter more it will be cleaner though lol.


 This is true!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Couple more loads done today, hope to have the woodshed done tomorrow . So thankful for the cooler weather.


Are the misquotes not as bad where you're at as they are in the U.P. by me? Man, I could hardly stand to be anywhere outside in the last few days, because the damn things are just crushing me. I don't remember them ever being this bad before!!! Heaven forbid, you get tired and start breathing through your mouth, because you'll have your day's worth of protein in three or four breaths from swallowing them!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> It adds up real quick for sure.
> I filled the excursion from half way, $100, and that was at the "cheap" station, 4.79 vs 4.99 at the others .
> Went to tractor supply and they had bar oil for 15.99, I bought 4 jugs a short time ago for 12.99 iirc, then it was out of stock right after that.


Affirmative. Prices for everything are just crazy right now.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Are the misquotes not as bad where you're at as they are in the U.P. by me? Man, I could hardly stand to be anywhere outside in the last few days, because the damn things are just crushing me. I don't remember them ever being this bad before!!! Heaven forbid, you get tired and start breathing through your mouth, because you'll have your day's worth of protein in three or four breaths from swallowing them!


Not terrible earlier on in the day, but when I was watering a few areas I just seeded, they were tearing me up. The boy wasn't there to help be out, the last few nights I've had him out there when I'm watering with the electric fly swatter lol.


JustPlainJeff said:


> Affirmative. Prices for everything are just crazy right now.


Makes it harder to save a buck for sure, not that it matters much because a buck aint worth much in general these days.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mornin, all you saw lovers


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> It adds up real quick for sure.
> I filled the excursion from half way, $100, and that was at the "cheap" station, 4.79 vs 4.99 at the others .
> Went to tractor supply and they had bar oil for 15.99, I bought 4 jugs a short time ago for 12.99 iirc, then it was out of stock right after that.


Last year I bought 14 gallons of bar oil, for $6.00 each. Mystic from blains farm and fleet. Bought enough to get the free shipping, which would have cost as much a 4 gallons. $15.00 a gallon is pathetic. It was up to $11.00 last year when I needed some at lowes. Here's a link. 








Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Chainsaw Bar and Chain Oils.



www.farmandfleet.com




It's a tad thin but I haven't seen any indications of premature wear or damage to bar or chain.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Last year I bought 14 gallons of bar oil, for $6.00 each. Mystic from blains farm and fleet. Bought enough to get the free shipping, which would have cost as much a 4 gallons. $15.00 a gallon is pathetic. It was up to $11.00 last year when I needed some at lowes. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 | Blain's Farm & Fleet
> 
> 
> Get your Mystik 1 Gal Bar and Chain Oil - 663605002169 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Chainsaw Bar and Chain Oils.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farmandfleet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tad thin but I haven't seen any indications of premature wear or damage to bar or chain.


Thanks.
I already have a link to it saved in my bookmarks. They are 25 miles from here( 32 min), so with the car it would cost me $10 in fuel, with the excursion $25. I'd like to just bring the trailer and get a pallet.
When I bought the last 4 gallons the store near me was out of it or I would have grabbed a bunch up then.
I also need to get another jug of 2-stroke mix (I did find a deal on 6-5 gallon bottles, just like to have my Maxima k-2 on hand) and some 5.2 and 5.5 files, I have a couple boxes of these on the way.








PFERD Clsssic Chainsaw Files (6 Files) 11/64" Dia for 3/8 LP Chain EDP 17057 97758170574 | eBay


PFERD 8" Round Chain Saw Sharpening File - Box of 6. Made in Germany: PFERD has been making quality files since 1799. The Professionals Choice for Chain Sharpening.



www.ebay.com




Best deal on the Maxima k-2 I know of.








MAXIMA 22964 FORMULA K2 100 SYNTHETIC RACING PREMIX 64 OZ 22964 53-0911 78-9834 | eBay


( Formula K2 2-Stroke Synthetic Premix Racing Oil - 64 oz. 100% synthetic ester high performance 2cycle racing premix oil. Premix use only in any 2cycle racing engine. Model : Formula K2. Material : Synthetic. ).



www.ebay.com


----------



## sean donato

Yeah I need to get more 2 stroke oil as well. This gallon is gonna be out soon.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah I need to get more 2 stroke oil as well. This gallon is gonna be out soon.


What are you running.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> What are you running.


Oh god....don't talk about oil! It's worse than politics on here!


----------



## MustangMike

TS used to have the bar oil on sale for $6/Gal, then they went up to $8 and I bought a bunch of it. Luckly, still have lots in my shed.

On my last gal of 2 cycle, I only use Amsoil Saber at 40:1. Dread when I have to buy more!


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> What are you running.


Klotz super techniplate. May switch to r50, or some other brand oil..see what's cheaper atm. That gallon cost $48.99 two years ago. Just can't wait to see what it's up to now.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Oh god....don't talk about oil! It's worse than politics on here!


You know, it's been a while since we talked shop on oil.......


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> You know, it's been a while since we talked shop on oil.......


Tis true...
My choice is Motul 800 @ 40:1.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Agree with all of your comments Steve, the 400 and 462 are not far apart in weight or displacements, and are both real nice saws.
> 
> Your comments on the 044 are also correct, but let's put them in context:
> 
> The 044 came out in 1988. No company made any saw (until the 462) that was both lighter and more powerful than the 044 for 30 years! The 044/440 was "king of the 70 cc hill"! I purchased my 10 mm 044 in Dec 92 and it was my only saw for 18 years!
> 
> I've replaced the seals and rubber (fuel line, impulse and boot) and a crushed fuel tank, and rebuilt the ZAMA carb, but all of the rest of that saw is original and it still runs very strong.
> 
> It does have some mods to improve performance ... base gasket delete, timing advance, muff mod and low restriction air filter. It will embarrass a lot of stock 046/460s and 066/660s.



I've spent quite a bit of time screwing around with 044s. I've got a couple now that can still embarrass some of the new saws.

They get a lot of hate, but I've become a fan of aftermarket big bore kits on the 044. I throw it on the lathe and remove some material out of the combustion chamber, then correct with the base. It gets the port timing close to where it should be. A little work to the ports and they run really well.

I've finally upgraded to a 400 and 500i for my personal saws, and a 462 at work...not because I was lacking for power with the BB 044s, but for the AV. I don't really perceive the vibration with rubber AV saws, but my carpal tunnel kicks in really bad after running them for extended periods of time...and I used to make fun of people who complained about AV lol.

The 500i is a cool saw, I really like it. That being said, it's still an 80cc saw and isn't the magical replacement for 90cc saws that some think it is. If I really need to run a 36" bar, my ported 066 comes out. It's just an awesome saw, one of my most favorite of all time.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> Tis true...
> My choice is Motul 800 @ 40:1.


I had a email conversation with a klotz rep about oil in my saws. (Background info. My dad raced unlimited offshore years ago, and one of my (departed) uncles raced semi pro mx. Both were big fans of klotz) he basically said I wasn't going to see any real gains with the super techniplate over r50 or their snowmobile oils. Which lead me to think if I can get good results with a "cheaper" oil then why not. Maxima was always a favorite in the rc community, and now that you mention it, I use motul foam air filter oil. I should have thought about them ad well.


----------



## MustangMike

I have several 066/660 saws, both OEM and Clones. One of my ported clones dynoed at 8.6 Hp with a broad power curve.

I mostly use them for milling, stumping and ripping large rounds.

They are a little heavy for most tasks, but they are good saws that stand up to abuse and get it done, but they also suck fuel like crazy!

When milling with one, you can almost watch the fuel level drop.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just out of curiosity? Why don't you guys mix 50:1?


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just out of curiosity? Why don't you guys mix 50:1?


Because almost all of my saws are ported so they need more protection than a stock saw, it is cheap insurance, and your saw will last longer.

Ported saws run higher RPMs and have more stress, ditto for big bores/hybrids. Milling is also very tough on saws, so I protect mine.

I have NEVER blown one up.

I built a 440 big bore (Asian) for a friend of mine. I ran the saw quite a bit w/o any problems. He blew it up.

I built him another, same thing.

I built a 3rd one for him and told him he had to run Saber at 40:1 instead of Stihl synthetic at 50:1 and the saw has lasted much longer w/o any problems.

So, in answer to your question, because it works!

50:1 is to "meet emissions" and does not provide much additional protection. The skirt on the intake side of your piston will wear faster.

I also stopped using "used motor oil" as bar oil because I was ruining bars using it. Buying real bar oil is also cheap insurance.


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> You can do it. @Cowboy254



I did it! Only took a month.



H-Ranch said:


> I think it will be OK. @Cowboy254 doesn't post here much anymore and he may not even see the picture.



Cowboy sees all.. 



Sawyer Rob said:


> naaaaa, I put NEW tires on my tractor and my truck that day, now I have to take jobs all summer to pay for them! lol
> 
> SR



I've had a few trips for new tyres set me back a fair bit too...


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> I had a email conversation with a klotz rep about oil in my saws. (Background info. My dad raced unlimited offshore years ago, and one of my (departed) uncles raced semi pro mx. Both were big fans of klotz) he basically said I wasn't going to see any real gains with the super techniplate over r50 or their snowmobile oils. Which lead me to think if I can get good results with a "cheaper" oil then why not. Maxima was always a favorite in the rc community, and now that you mention it, I use motul foam air filter oil. I should have thought about them ad well.


My dad and my uncles(his brothers)raced snowmobiles in the early and mid 70s. They ran Kohler 440 free airs in Arctic Cat sleds. They worked closely with Kohler engineers and they started running Klotz synthetic oil when it came out. Their piston failure rate went way down after the switch. It's good oil.


----------



## Jere39

Cool morning, my grandson graduated from Kindergarten in 9:30 service, my son is on first day of a short break between jobs. So, I decided to retrieve another of the big sections of oak from down over the sidehill along my driveway. This 9' log is about 30" diameter, and according to Sherrill's green log weight table, over 2500 lbs. Too big for either my tractor or ATV, so I hitched the 4Runner to bull pull this up the hill to my driveway. I had to reverse direction and finish this pull because of the utility pole.
A quick minute make the last part of the pull.



It was too big for my log arch too, so I bucked it there on the driveway. I'll have to at least quarter the rounds to lift into a cart to take to my stacks for finishing the splitting.

Anyone care to watch 4 minutes of Dolmar 6100 with a 20" bar working through this log:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Because almost all of my saws are ported so they need more protection than a stock saw, it is cheap insurance, and your saw will last longer.
> 
> Ported saws run higher RPMs and have more stress, ditto for big bores/hybrids. Milling is also very tough on saws, so I protect mine.
> 
> I have NEVER blown one up.
> 
> I built a 440 big bore (Asian) for a friend of mine. I ran the saw quite a bit w/o any problems. He blew it up.
> 
> I built him another, same thing.
> 
> I built a 3rd one for him and told him he had to run Saber at 40:1 instead of Stihl synthetic at 50:1 and the saw has lasted much longer w/o any problems.
> 
> So, in answer to your question, because it works!
> 
> 50:1 is to "meet emissions" and does not provide much additional protection. The skirt on the intake side of your piston will wear faster.
> 
> I also stopped using "used motor oil" as bar oil because I was ruining bars using it. Buying real bar oil is also cheap insurance.


Roger. Maybe I should start running 40:1 in my ported saw's as well as my stock saws.  I run all my saw's pretty hard to begin with anyway! Haven't blown one up yet, but like you said. More insurance.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

sean donato said:


> Klotz super techniplate. May switch to r50, or some other brand oil..see what's cheaper atm. That gallon cost $48.99 two years ago. Just can't wait to see what it's up to now.


That stuff really gummed up my ported saws…no bueno…


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just out of curiosity? Why don't you guys mix 50:1?


Ok so here's the quick and ugly of things. I'm into 1/5 scale rc. I also love chainsaws and just about anything with a 2 stroke. In rc land our 32-35cc engines typically dyno between 7 and 9hp. Very high rpm (21k) and high load demands on them. So most guys go crazy with 30-25 to 1 oil ratios. Most of these engines in stock form would be considered ported compared to our saws. I typically run 40 to 1 in mine. Now our saws for all purposes are low performance, but high load. The 50 to 1 is a pure emissions thing. There is factory documentation that most saws over 60cc (from husqvarna) should be in the 33 to 1 range. My 2 go to saws for years have been a 562xp (60cc) and my 390xp (88cc) so to avoid confusion I run them all on 40 to 1. I have yet to have issues with engine longevity, or seized any engines. Now if we want to look at my old mc cinder blocks even the pm605 suggests a 16 to 1 oil ratio on a straight 30wt engine oil. This was true for the 10-10 as well. They suggested a lighter ratio with a specified mcculloch 2 stroke oil mix. They both live (lived in the case of the 10-10, I don't own it anymore) happy lives on 40 to 1 oil mix. 

Really the ratio can be determined on 2 factors alone, expected load and top rpm. 2 strokes are a wasted lubrication system. It cones in with the fuel and is burned during combustion and or expelled with the exhaust. So the faster we spin an engine the less time it has to stay (oil) in the engine to do its job. Oil saws spin pretty slow in the greater scheme of things. Then we have expected load. Our saws spend most of their time pulling a chain through wood, doing a hard job in sub optimal conditions. So they have a high load. So there for we need more oil to keep things lubricated properly. This mainly is for piston wear as the bearings can live a pretty happy life with minimal oil. (So long as they don't get excessively hot) 
Once you factor in modern synthetic oils, and additive packages you fund you don't really need as much oil as you think. Really some where between 33 and 40 to 1 is sufficient for most of our saws. (Larger displacement, milling etc). Now when we look at the broad range of power equipment and their tasks, factor in epa requirements you quickly come to realize that homenowner use far out weighs that market and the higher oil ratios for moderately powered engines isn't needed. Thus you have the std 50 to 1 ratio. It's fine, just ideal in many cases. Larger displacement and higher loads just need a but of extra cushion. 
Really when you get down to it it can't really hurt the equipment at any rate, so long as the carb is (can be) tuned for the higher amount of oil running through the engine.


----------



## sean donato

singinwoodwackr said:


> That stuff really gummed up my ported saws…no bueno…


The castor content can gum them up if they sit around a lot. Was one of the talking points when the klotz rep said about using the r50. I haven't had any issues over the years with it. This gallon is marked to mix 50 gallons of gas at 50 to 1 so I'd assume I'm closer to 45 gallons or so at 40 to 1.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This is the stuff I run for mix. It's pretty spendy so if your looking to save money on two cycle oil. This isn't for you. However, it's great premium oil, but comes at a premium price! A also run additives. A lot to be said about good fuel detergent's! 






This is the bar oil I run. I get a discount buying it by the case.  It's good sticky stuff!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Klotz super techniplate. May switch to r50, or some other brand oil..see what's cheaper atm. That gallon cost $48.99 two years ago. Just can't wait to see what it's up to now.


The MOTOREX I run is close to 40$ a "quart" where I live! Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> This gallon is marked to mix 50 gallons of gas at 50 to 1 so I'd assume I'm closer to 45 gallons or so at 40 to 1.



Ermmmm...... I'm...err.... Would you like to rephrase that?


----------



## farmer steve

Happy Birthday @cantoo.  Hope the auction gods are good to you on your 60th.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning saw aficionados. May today be saw workout day for one and all.  and remember:


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Since there have been no wheelbarrow pics posted.


Yeah, about that... unfortunately I won't be doing any for a while. Got me a new knee yesterday. Hopefully the physical therapist sees the wheelbarrow with the same therapeutic value that I do, otherwise I will have to try something new. It will be a shame to lose her.

Looks like it will have to be nothing OR recycled pics, photoshop pics, or pics of loads I get the H-girls to do in my absence.

For the "this thread is worthless without pics" crowd. NOT a chainsaw incident.


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> Hopefully the physical therapist sees the wheelbarrow with the same therapeutic value that I do, otherwise I will have to try something new. It will be a shame to lose her.


Wherever will I find a PT that would agree that firewood chores are good therapy???

@Cowboy254 are you busy this month?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Hope u can run the wheel barrow twice as fast soon. Upgrades r good.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, about that... unfortunately I won't be doing any for a while. Got me a new knee yesterday. Hopefully the physical therapist sees the wheelbarrow with the same therapeutic value that I do, otherwise I will have to try something new. It will be a shame to lose her.
> 
> Looks like it will have to be nothing OR recycled pics, photoshop pics, or pics of loads I get the H-girls to do in my absence.
> 
> For the "this thread is worthless without pics" crowd. NOT a chainsaw incident.
> View attachment 993280


Wow buddy, you gotta warn a guy, wasn't expecting leg pictures this early .
Hope it works out well for you. As much as you complained about it, it was obvious you needed it .
If you need a hand with anything down there let me know and I'll see if @Brufab can come give you a hand .
Seriously though, let me know, you know I get around lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Seriously though, let me know, you know I get around lol.


Thanks. You been getting around less at $5/gallon I think.  Been waiting on you to pick up your pine noodles on your next trip eastward.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks. You been getting around less at $5/gallon I think.  Been waiting on you to pick up your pine noodles on your next trip eastward.


Not really, just taking the car, hard to get as much in it though lol.
Yesterday I bought two new pair of boots, an MS311 that was overheated(obviously the wrong oil or mix ratio ), and then I got a call for a 60 gallon air compressor I had emailed on a bit before I left.
We made it work though .
@backywill probably take the pine noodles, or is it the needles he likes .
Had to remove the motor and compressor and put them in the trunk.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Not really, just taking the car, hard to get as much in it though lol.
> Yesterday I bought two new pair of boots, an MS311 that was overheated(obviously the wrong oil or mix ratio ), and then I got a call for a 60 gallon air compressor I had emailed on a bit before I left.
> We made it work though .
> @backywill probably take the pine noodles, or is it the needles he likes .
> Had to remove the motor and compressor and put them in the trunk.
> View attachment 993290
> View attachment 993291


You been scrounging lotsa good stuff.


----------



## farmer steve

Get well soon @H-Ranch. Maybe @Cowboy254 can give you the ok on wheelbarrow therapy.


----------



## svk

I’ve ran K2 ahd R50 with no issues although the super premium oils don’t have much for dye in them versus the factory brand oils turn your premix to a very nice hue of purple, green, or blue. Even though I’m the person who mixes it and I know that I only use pre-mix in a couple of special cans, it’s still unnerving to pour basically clear fuel into an expensive saw.


----------



## svk

I buy whatever bar oil is cheapest. Right now I’ve got a bunch of Mystic that was purchased in fall/winter of 2020 for 6.99 iirc. 

Run the numbers… If you run the cheapest bar oil you can find versus the overpriced Stihl oil you can save enough money to buy a new bar several times over during the lifespan of a good bar. I.E if you’re saving $8 per gallon and buy 20 gallons….that’s $160 in your pocket.


----------



## LondonNeil

Mend soon H!


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Ermmmm...... I'm...err.... Would you like to rephrase that?


No, it's says one gallon of oil makes 50 gallons of gas at 50 to 1. I run 40 to 1 so I'm guessing I've gotten closer to 40-45 gallons mixed.


----------



## Lee192233

Get well soon @H-Ranch. You'll be running loads soon.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> The MOTOREX I run is close to 40$ a "quart" where I live! Consider yourself lucky!


Actually it's not priced bad, you must be getting the short end of the stick on pricing. $25.00 for a liter bottle. Found a 4 liter bottle for $74.00
Motorex Cross Power 2T - 4 Liter 171-204-400 https://a.co/d/6eJokEw
From what I've been seeing it's not that much more expensive then any other full synthetic oil. Actually cheaper then a gallon of hp ultra.


----------



## sundance

sean donato said:


> No, it's says one gallon of oil makes 50 gallons of gas at 50 to 1. I run 40 to 1 so I'm guessing I've gotten closer to 40-45 gallons mixed.


Math would say 40 gallons at 40:1.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I’ve ran K2 ahd R50 with no issues although the super premium oils don’t have much for dye in them versus the factory brand oils turn your premix to a very nice hue of purple, green, or blue. Even though I’m the person who mixes it and I know that I only use pre-mix in a couple of special cans, it’s still unnerving to pour basically clear fuel into an expensive saw.


Just think how it felt to dump it in a tank for a out board that had more money then the house wr lived in at the time dumped into it. Lol at least the stuff with castor in it smells different. Still unnerving.


----------



## sean donato

sundance said:


> Math would say 40 gallons at 40:1.


There you go, my guess was close enough.


----------



## sean donato

Pics as requested... got some goodies for the ms 400.


----------



## sean donato

Don't know about thise dogs yet.... they hog a lot of bar space.


----------



## Lee192233

sean donato said:


> Don't know about thise dogs yet.... they hog a lot of bar space.


I like the WCS bumper spikes. I have no need for them though. I just got the factory outside spike kit from the dealer. Twenty bucks for the kit.


----------



## MustangMike

Many of the saw porters will only stand behind their work if you agree to run a premium 2 cycle oil at the mix ratio they specify.

For some reason some of the Husky saws need a higher ratio than some of the Stihl saws, I think it has to do with how the fuel feeds into the saw and how much of it goes to the crankcase.

40:1 will usually burn clean, 36:1 not always (and may give some of the computer-controlled saws issues).

I think the saber has a viscosity rating of about 12 and the Stihl oil is about 8 IIRC.

Some oils will produce too much carbon if you run them richer. That is why after I found something that works, I just stick with it.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> I like the WCS bumper spikes. I have no need for them though. I just got the factory outside spike kit from the dealer. Twenty bucks for the kit.


Yeah I think that's what I'll end up doing. 
Morning chores ended with the trimmer acting dumb.... fuel filter broke off the line and sucked some crud into the carb. 15 minutes and she's good to go again.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Actually it's not priced bad, you must be getting the short end of the stick on pricing. $25.00 for a liter bottle. Found a 4 liter bottle for $74.00
> Motorex Cross Power 2T - 4 Liter 171-204-400 https://a.co/d/6eJokEw
> From what I've been seeing it's not that much more expensive then any other full synthetic oil. Actually cheaper then a gallon of hp ultra.


Definitely getting the short end of the stick! Everything has to be shipped here. So the shops mark everything up and blame "shipping" rates! It's a bunch of bull!


----------



## LondonNeil

Husqvarna xp, fully synthetic, or stihl super (green) semi synthetic at least, or stihl ultra (blue) fully synthetic. Run at 40:1 as a little extra oil seems a good thing to me.

I'm intrigued by the detergent additives mentioned above. Decent pump fuel should have those and I run our premium (super) as it's lower ethanol, in fact I run Esso as they guarantee e free super.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Actually it's not priced bad, you must be getting the short end of the stick on pricing. $25.00 for a liter bottle. Found a 4 liter bottle for $74.00
> Motorex Cross Power 2T - 4 Liter 171-204-400 https://a.co/d/6eJokEw
> From what I've been seeing it's not that much more expensive then any other full synthetic oil. Actually cheaper then a gallon of hp ultra.


Dude lives on an Island in the Bering Sea. The only thing he gets a discount on is crab legs and salmon fillets.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lionsfan said:


> Dude lives on an Island in the Bering Sea. The only thing he gets a discount on is crab legs and salmon fillets.


Not quite the Bering sea. South central Alaska. Kodiak is in the Alaskan gulf. However, I do sometimes fish commercially in the Bering Sea!


----------



## Lionsfan

Kodiak Kid said:


> Not quite the Bering sea. South central Alaska. Kodiak is in the Alaskan gulf. However, I do sometimes fish commercially in the Bering Sea!


I know, but everyone's seen Deadliest Catch and they've all heard of The Bering Sea. Gulf of Alaska, not so much.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lionsfan said:


> I know, but everyone's seen Deadliest Catch and they've all heard of The Bering Sea. Gulf of Alaska, not so much.


This is true! 

And don't believe everything you see on Deadliest Catch! A lot of it is scripted BS! I'm just saying.


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Wherever will I find a PT that would agree that firewood chores are good therapy???
> 
> @Cowboy254 are you busy this month?



well my GP doctor a few years ago said he didn't know what I was doing to stay as fit as I was in my 80s but to continue doing whatever it was. That was obviously referring to my wooding but I think he forgot about his constant hitting on my beer consumption.


----------



## Lionsfan

Kodiak Kid said:


> This is true!
> 
> And don't believe everything you see on Deadliest Catch! A lot of it is scripted BS! I'm just saying.


I lived in Petersburg, Ak. for a couple years when I was in the Coast Guard, spent my share of time getting beat to pulp in The Gulf of Alaska during Black Cod and Halibut openers. Had big ambitions of going to Kodiak, but as fate would have it I ended up on an ice breaker in the Great Lakes, fell head over heels for a Polak girl and my wandering days came to an end.


----------



## ValleyForge

sean donato said:


> Don't know about thise dogs yet.... they hog a lot of bar space.


They won’t fit in a stihl case either…l


----------



## ValleyForge

Lionsfan said:


> I lived in Petersburg, Ak. for a couple years when I was in the Coast Guard, spent my share of time getting beat to pulp in The Gulf of Alaska during Black Cod and Halibut openers. Had big ambitions of going to Kodiak, but as fate would have it I ended up on an ice breaker in the Great Lakes, fell head over heels for a Polak girl and my wandering days came to an end.


So you know the secret….how many it takes to change a lightbulb...lol


----------



## Logger nate

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning saw aficionados. May today be saw workout day for one and all.  and remember:




I like big dawgs and I can not lie
104,000 lbs of Kenworth and firewood


----------



## Lionsfan

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 993413
> View attachment 993414
> I like big dawgs and I can not lieView attachment 993411
> 104,000 lbs of firewood


I bet the Ol' Kenworth is up to the challenge.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 993413
> View attachment 993414
> I like big dawgs and I can not lieView attachment 993411
> 104,000 lbs of firewood


Now that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Lee192233

Murica!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Dropped the other half of a birch that I had started on earlier in the week, or last week. Can't remember which. When I cut the first half down, I didn't pay close enough attention. I thought it was completely dead, and as you can see in the pictures, it's not. There are parts that are definitely dead and hollowed out in the middle, but the tops are still green and getting leaves. So, it won't be ready to burn in the fireplace this year, but some of the drier stuff will be burned in our outdoor firepit. I'm new to this whole outdoor wood boiler thing, so I don't know the rules about burning "partially green" wood in it. Is that okay, or should it be completely dry for that?


----------



## ValleyForge

JustPlainJeff said:


> Dropped the other half of a birch that I had started on earlier in the week, or last week. Can't remember which. When I cut the first half down, I didn't pay close enough attention. I thought it was completely dead, and as you can see in the pictures, it's not. There are parts that are definitely dead and hollowed out in the middle, but the tops are still green and getting leaves. So, it won't be ready to burn in the fireplace this year, but some of the drier stuff will be burned in our outdoor firepit. I'm new to this whole outdoor wood boiler thing, so I don't know the rules about burning "partially green" wood in it. Is that okay, or should it be completely dry for that?View attachment 993431
> View attachment 993432
> View attachment 993433
> View attachment 993434
> View attachment 993435
> View attachment 993436
> View attachment 993438


Nice score….

and the boiler monster will eat anything that remotely looks like wood….


----------



## Jere39

Back this morning to split, then haul, then stack these 6 sections of oak:




Two of these split filled my 15S cart:


----------



## H-Ranch

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm new to this whole outdoor wood boiler thing, so I don't know the rules about burning "partially green" wood in it. Is that okay, or should it be completely dry for that?


Just like any other wood burning device, dry wood burns the best in an OWB. Burning wet wood means burning more and causes more smoke which gives wood burners a bad name. And that is what causes them to be banned and further regulated.


----------



## ValleyForge

Jere39 said:


> Back this morning to split, then haul, then stack these 6 sections of oak:
> 
> View attachment 993442
> 
> 
> Two of these split filled my 15S cart:
> 
> View attachment 993443


What’s the black thing with orange on the end? Do,you use it to maneuver your splitter around? ..lol..more power to you, those days are long gone for me….


----------



## Jere39

ValleyForge said:


> What’s the black thing with orange on the end? Do,you use it to maneuver your splitter around? ..lol..more power to you, those days are long gone for me….


I'm a couple months from 70, when I might just reconsider my style:




Busting them to liftable size with an old Sears maul, then breaking them down to firewood size with that "black thing with orange on the end".


----------



## ValleyForge

Jere39 said:


> I'm a couple months from 70, when I might just reconsider my style:
> 
> View attachment 993449
> 
> 
> Busting them to liftable size with an old Sears maul, then breaking them down to firewood size with that "black thing with orange on the end".


I think the devil made those tools…and the dethatching rake….lol


----------



## Captain Bruce

sean donato said:


> Ok so here's the quick and ugly of things. I'm into 1/5 scale rc. I also love chainsaws and just about anything with a 2 stroke. In rc land our 32-35cc engines typically dyno between 7 and 9hp. Very high rpm (21k) and high load demands on them. So most guys go crazy with 30-25 to 1 oil ratios. Most of these engines in stock form would be considered ported compared to our saws. I typically run 40 to 1 in mine. Now our saws for all purposes are low performance, but high load. The 50 to 1 is a pure emissions thing. There is factory documentation that most saws over 60cc (from husqvarna) should be in the 33 to 1 range. My 2 go to saws for years have been a 562xp (60cc) and my 390xp (88cc) so to avoid confusion I run them all on 40 to 1. I have yet to have issues with engine longevity, or seized any engines. Now if we want to look at my old mc cinder blocks even the pm605 suggests a 16 to 1 oil ratio on a straight 30wt engine oil. This was true for the 10-10 as well. They suggested a lighter ratio with a specified mcculloch 2 stroke oil mix. They both live (lived in the case of the 10-10, I don't own it anymore) happy lives on 40 to 1 oil mix.
> 
> Really the ratio can be determined on 2 factors alone, expected load and top rpm. 2 strokes are a wasted lubrication system. It cones in with the fuel and is burned during combustion and or expelled with the exhaust. So the faster we spin an engine the less time it has to stay (oil) in the engine to do its job. Oil saws spin pretty slow in the greater scheme of things. Then we have expected load. Our saws spend most of their time pulling a chain through wood, doing a hard job in sub optimal conditions. So they have a high load. So there for we need more oil to keep things lubricated properly. This mainly is for piston wear as the bearings can live a pretty happy life with minimal oil. (So long as they don't get excessively hot)
> Once you factor in modern synthetic oils, and additive packages you fund you don't really need as much oil as you think. Really some where between 33 and 40 to 1 is sufficient for most of our saws. (Larger displacement, milling etc). Now when we look at the broad range of power equipment and their tasks, factor in epa requirements you quickly come to realize that homenowner use far out weighs that market and the higher oil ratios for moderately powered engines isn't needed. Thus you have the std 50 to 1 ratio. It's fine, just ideal in many cases. Larger displacement and higher loads just need a but of extra cushion.
> Really when you get down to it it can't really hurt the equipment at any rate, so long as the carb is (can be) tuned for the higher amount of oil running through the engine.


WOW! Super long-winded post. 40:1 is the answer, to the original question.......they either smoke or scream. Lets all get back to cutting wood. Science class was out 2 years ago............


----------



## sean donato

Captain Bruce said:


> WOW! Super long-winded post. 40:1 is the answer, to the original question.......they either smoke or scream. Lets all get back to cutting wood. Science class was out 2 years ago............


So you make decisions based on what? Emotions and feelings? Moat people out there don't really know why a certain ratio is specified or for what reasons. There's nothing wrong with sharing knowledge. If you didn't want to read my post you could have skipped right over it. I'm an engine guy, this facenates me, and I'm sure many other appreciated the background knowledge as well.


----------



## sean donato

ValleyForge said:


> They won’t fit in a stihl case either…l


Wasn't so much worried about the case. Now the fitting under the storage shelf.... that may be an issue.


----------



## chipper1

I've found a few deals recently, it definitely goes in spurts.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I’ve ran K2 ahd R50 with no issues although the super premium oils don’t have much for dye in them versus the factory brand oils turn your premix to a very nice hue of purple, green, or blue. Even though I’m the person who mixes it and I know that I only use pre-mix in a couple of special cans, it’s still unnerving to pour basically clear fuel into an expensive saw.


I just use 5.2 oz of mix to 1.8 gallons of fuel and then add a splash of whatever I have on hand to add color, gets me close enough to 40:1, and for sure a bit better than the 45:1 I start with and more color. Sure I could add dye, but a little oil of any flavor does great, even if it's stihl ultra , I'm really not a fan..


----------



## LondonNeil

Interesting, I've never used ultra myself, just because I've over half a bottle of super and a little more of xp left, but in intrigued why you don't like ultra. Stihl products normally work


----------



## 501Maico

LondonNeil said:


> Husqvarna xp, fully synthetic, or stihl super (green) semi synthetic at least, or stihl ultra (blue) fully synthetic. Run at 40:1 as a little extra oil seems a good thing to me.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the detergent additives mentioned above. Decent pump fuel should have those and I run our premium (super) as it's lower ethanol, in fact I run Esso as they guarantee e free super.


Thanks for the post on Esso. I recently found a mention on Google saying that a certain Esso I can't remember and Shell 91 were E-free. I searched these further and came up with a blank. Maybe not available in the U.S.?


----------



## farmer steve

501Maico said:


> Thanks for the post on Esso. I recently found a mention on Google saying that a certain Esso I can't remember and Shell 91 were E-free. I searched these further and came up with a blank. Maybe not available in the U.S.?


I saw Neil mentioned Esso. I remember it here back in the 60's. The name was changed to Exxon in 1973.


----------



## Brufab

Echo red armor for the win!  32:1 for my vintage saws 50:1 in my modern saws.


----------



## farmer steve

When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.
> View attachment 993500


Good morning one and all. I lean to the right, so sometimes i just need to walk part way around a tree to have it agree.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.
> View attachment 993500


Wow and still standing, that tree must be straight as an arrow. 
Is that a triple soft dutchman?


----------



## 501Maico

Ordered a new Milwaukee hand truck from HD. I was going to buy an aluminum Magliner with pneumatic wheels this past winter but the model I wanted was not in stock.
The story goes, a while back I cleaned out my shed for more room and had some large plastic lawn/garden trash cans that I hadn't used in years. Decided to keep them so I moved them outdoors. I saw them last firewood season when we had some snow forecasted and thought it would be good idea to fill them up with firewood and store them at my basement door where my stove is. It worked good but more wood handling, filling the cans with a wheel barrow and then filling the wheel barrow to take the wood inside as needed. Thinking that with a hand truck I could take the cans to the woodpile to be filled and also move the cans inside the basement, and not just with bad weather but all of the time. Another plus, the wheelbarrow cant get close to the stove but the hand truck can.
Present time, I now have a bunch of wood to process and most of the rounds are too heavy for me to lift into a wheelbarrow. I should look for a bigger hand truck to solve both problems. The Milwaukee is rated for twice the weight at 1000 pounds and has larger wider pneumatic wheels. The shelf at the bottom is 12" deep which will make it much easier to tip back the cans full of firewood vs. the Magliner.
As the pics show, the first load was 2 large rounds but I'm a featherweight and had trouble tipping the truck back. Single or smaller rounds stacked if I can lift them for now on. The truck did good though, easily rolling across soggy ground after a rain without making any depressions.


----------



## Lee192233

LondonNeil said:


> Interesting, I've never used ultra myself, just because I've over half a bottle of super and a little more of xp left, but in intrigued why you don't like ultra. Stihl products normally work


I personally don't like the smell of Ultra. I'm sure many pieces of equipment live long happy lives with it. There are guys on here who claim Ultra causes hard carbon buildup. My 026 had a plugged spark arrestor and the piston top and combustion chamber had a thick carbon buildup. Based on that I could agree. It was tuned way too rich so I'm more inclined to believe it was a tuning issue. The Motul is a bike oil so it has more detergents to keep exhaust valves free. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## 501Maico

farmer steve said:


> I saw Neil mentioned Esso. I remember it here back in the 60's. The name was changed to Exxon in 1973.
> View attachment 993497


Remember the Esso watchdog service vans with the German Shepherd on top? When I was a little tot I would sit at the window waiting for his arrival to fix or clean our oil burner. My vocabulary was like a broken record. What's that for? What does this do? Why are you doing that? I'm surprised he didn't stick a oily rag in my mouth but the regular guy was cool and taught me a lot. One time a different guy came and he was a grumpy ahole who kept yelling and pushing me away. It was a cleaning and he was doing shoddy work missing a bunch of stuff that the regular guy always cleaned. Wasn't happy at all when I pointing out all of the things he was missing. Never saw him again.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> I personally don't like the smell of Ultra. I'm sure many pieces of equipment live long happy lives with it. There are guys on here who claim Ultra causes hard carbon buildup. My 026 had a plugged spark arrestor and the piston top and combustion chamber had a thick carbon buildup. Based on that I could agree. It was tuned way too rich so I'm more inclined to believe it was a tuning issue. The Motul is a bike oil so it has more detergents to keep exhaust valves free. Sorry for the long post.


I can confirm carbon build up on bone stock equipment that the dealer worked on exclusively. This includes saws, blowers, trimmers and a hedger. More clogging of the screens then anything. I never did understand why that was and the township kept buying the ultra. I know they say to run it in everything, but truth be told it was designed specifically for the 4-mix engines. Personally it gives me a headache. But that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I offered to team up with a friend to get some dead/problem tree's out of my woods for firewood, for both of us. SO, yesterday we worked on getting the "second half" of an oak we started on some time ago.

He prefers to work with his own Husky saw, and that's fine with me, as it's bigger than my saw, for these bigger logs,







The tree was back in the woods about 160', so we sure was glad to have a skidding winch on my tractor,






The main trunk was pretty good sized,






and we ended up with a decent pile of oak,






IF you add that to what we got out of the first half of the tree,






It was a LOT of good firewood to get out!

SR


----------



## Logger nate

Made a little more progress on the wood pile
Has been cool and rainy almost every weekend, fire going again today 
Miss the sunshine but thankful it’s not hot and dry. Supposed to be 80* next weekend. Oh and I use red armor at 40:1 with e free 87, lol.


----------



## MustangMike

LondonNeil said:


> Interesting, I've never used ultra myself, just because I've over half a bottle of super and a little more of xp left, but in intrigued why you don't like ultra. Stihl products normally work


Neil, as you know I'm a Stihl guy, but that said I'm no fan of Ultra.

It does not provide the viscosity level of the premium oils and seems to build up carbon if you mix it richer, so it is a "no-go" for me.

Working on rebuilding/fixing saws and seeing the difference in what the pistons, cylinders, etc. look like after running different oils at different ratios, etc. helps to form your opinions pretty fast.


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Yesterday morning I went out and cut about a tank worth of brush with the 346 at the job my boys were working at. (They do not run saws-yet.) In total they hauled 15 heaping pick up loads of brush out of this fellows yard in 20 hours of work. Would you believe I had to steal gas from other saws in order to fill up these two lol? I had forgotten the fresh 2 gallons of fuel in town lol.

Still haven’t ran the 439 that I’ve owned for a year and a half. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> I personally don't like the smell of Ultra. I'm sure many pieces of equipment live long happy lives with it. There are guys on here who claim Ultra causes hard carbon buildup. My 026 had a plugged spark arrestor and the piston top and combustion chamber had a thick carbon buildup. Based on that I could agree. It was tuned way too rich so I'm more inclined to believe it was a tuning issue. The Motul is a bike oil so it has more detergents to keep exhaust valves free. Sorry for the long post.


I always thought Ultra was the stuff developed to run in 4-mix products to combat carbon buildup on the valves? Either way, I quit using it in my Kombi and it seems to be just fine with whatever I dump in it mixed at 50-1.


----------



## svk

I think I’ve shared the story a while back but my (now ex) nephew works for an oil testing lab where they abuse dozens of different pieces of equipment endlessly. He had nothing but great things to say about the Husqvarna XP oil (grey bottle). He did not name which premium aftermarket oils he tested but he said the XP stuff outperformed all of the ones they tested. FWIW they use 372’s as text subjects.


----------



## rarefish383

501Maico said:


> Remember the Esso watchdog service vans with the German Shepherd on top? When I was a little tot I would sit at the window waiting for his arrival to fix or clean our oil burner. My vocabulary was like a broken record. What's that for? What does this do? Why are you doing that? I'm surprised he didn't stick a oily rag in my mouth but the regular guy was cool and taught me a lot. One time a different guy came and he was a grumpy ahole who kept yelling and pushing me away. It was a cleaning and he was doing shoddy work missing a bunch of stuff that the regular guy always cleaned. Wasn't happy at all when I pointing out all of the things he was missing. Never saw him again.
> 
> View attachment 993514


I was at an auction a few years ago, and they had a full, 50 count, box of Esso pencils. I think they had the old, "Put a Tiger in Your Tank" logo. I'll have to go check. if they were Exxon I wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Interesting, I've never used ultra myself, just because I've over half a bottle of super and a little more of xp left, but in intrigued why you don't like ultra. Stihl products normally work


I think I started running Stihl Ultra in all of my saws when I bought my new 660 for milling. As we were getting the new saw put together I said I need some mix. He said grab some. So I picked up a 6 pack of 5 gallon bottles. He said do you use that much fuel? I said at least 5 gallons a month, sometimes 5 gallons a week. He said OK and threw it in the deal. I like that dealership. They won't let you take a saw out the door till it's set up and they start and run it. After about ten years my little MS 170 started losing power. I was at another Stihl dealer, where I bought a bunch of old saws, and told him I had never put a plug in it. So, he handed me a plug and asked if I had checked the screen for being carboned up. Duh, no I hadn't. Got home and pulled the screen out and it looked new. Then I looked at the ports in the muffler cover and they were about 99% blocked. Cleaned them out and it ran like new. But, that problem is with all oils. When Covid hit, I had a job scheduled and filled the tank on the 660. Got on the job and the people cancelled. I didn't need the 660 till Thanksgiving. Picked it up and remembered I had filled it 6 months before. 4-5 pulls and it fired right up. I let my old Homelite Super 1050 sit on the shelf for a year with a full tank. Same thing, 4-5 pulls and no problem. I don't mind the smell, performance seems fine, so I keep using it.


----------



## GrizG

farmer steve said:


> When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.
> View attachment 993500



The funny thing to me is I cut up a tree like that last week...with bigger face cuts and more space between them. The idea was that I was going to smash that hazard tree with another one and wasn't concerned with the direction only that it collapsed without getting hung up in other trees. It worked like a charm as all the cuts broke and the tree collapsed enough that when it fell it didn't get hung up in another tree. It was unorthodox but it seemed like a good idea at the time and it worked!


----------



## LondonNeil

Lionsfan said:


> I always thought Ultra was the stuff developed to run in 4-mix products to combat carbon buildup on the valves? Either way, I quit using it in my Kombi and it seems to be just fine with whatever I dump in it mixed at 50-1.


It is for 4 mix and stihl say not for use in 2 mix, which is why I have super not ultra as my first saw, the ms180 is a 2 mix.
The super seems fine, iirc it matches the ultra for the jaso specs but it's only semi synthetic. I got XP when I got my 365 and now I've learnt that is highly rated by Steve's nephew I'd stick with it, and it is fully synthetic like the ultra. I'm not expert but suspect the jaso spec doesn't reveal why the full synthetic oils do have an advantage.
For the time being I run 50:50 Stihl super: XP at 40:1 to use the super up. Then it'll be neat XP at 40;1


----------



## Lee192233

According to Stihl...

I buy the 6 pack just to double my warranty.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lionsfan said:


> I lived in Petersburg, Ak. for a couple years when I was in the Coast Guard, spent my share of time getting beat to pulp in The Gulf of Alaska during Black Cod and Halibut openers. Had big ambitions of going to Kodiak, but as fate would have it I ended up on an ice breaker in the Great Lakes, fell head over heels for a Polak girl and my wandering days came to an end.


Good story!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Interesting, I've never used ultra myself, just because I've over half a bottle of super and a little more of xp left, but in intrigued why you don't like ultra. Stihl products normally work


The guys pretty much summed it up; it's nasty smelling, and it carbons up( at least mixed 40:1).


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good story!


I'm sure he's got more, most truck drivers do.
So I've heard lol


----------



## JustPlainJeff

That's a nice, clean looking stack of wood!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

To be honest I'm sceptical about mixing 40:1. I've always mixed 50:1 and never once had a problem in 25+ years of running pro saws hard. 

Here's a couple pics of plugs out of a couple saws running MOTOREX Cross Power 2T mixed with AV gas at 50:1 
I'm open to options, advice, and or info. So tell me what do you guys think? 

This is the plug out of my Pro modified 661. The original plug and the saw is about one year old. 



The plug out of my stock 660, I couldn't tell you when I replaced it, but it's been a while!  Years!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Being as I also run 50:1 in my dirt bike. I have the advantage of running saw gas in my bike and bike gas in my saws!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Made a little more progress on the wood pileView attachment 993515
> Has been cool and rainy almost every weekend, fire going again today View attachment 993516
> Miss the sunshine but thankful it’s not hot and dry. Supposed to be 80* next weekend. Oh and I use red armor at 40:1 with e free 87, lol.


There's no saw chain. Like company saw chain, and there's no gas, like company gas!  It's always the cheapest and the best!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> To be honest I'm sceptical about mixing 40:1. I've always mixed 50:1 and never once had a problem in 25+ years of running pro saws hard.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of plugs out of a couple saws running MOTOREX Cross Power 2T mixed with AV gas at 50:1
> I'm open to options, advice, and or info. So tell me what do you guys think?
> 
> This is the plug out of my Pro modified 661. The original plug and the saw is about one year old.
> View attachment 993583
> 
> 
> The plug out of my stock 660, I couldn't tell you when I replaced it, but it's been a while!  Years!
> View attachment 993584


Keep doing what works for you .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> There's no saw chain. Like company saw chain, and there's no gas, like company gas!  It's always the cheapest and the best!


I understand, but I disagree, sometimes cheapest up front isn't cheaper in the end .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I understand, but I disagree, sometimes cheapest up front isn't cheaper in the end .


Roger! I was joking around more than anything.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger! I was joking around more than anything.


I figured.
I've experimented and experienced cheap, and while sometimes it's been all I could do, I'm glad I currently have other choices .


----------



## turnkey4099

Brufab said:


> Wow and still standing, that tree must be straight as an arrow.
> Is that a triple soft dutchman?



That is the 'reverse flange triple soft duchman' version. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.
> View attachment 993500


Haven't seen anyone use a three step triple soft in a long long time! He must come from the Old School!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Being as I also run 50:1 in my dirt bike. I have the advantage of running saw gas in my bike and bike gas in my saws! View attachment 993586
> View attachment 993587


009 or 011? I luv mine. 011avt was my first saw.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> There's no saw chain. Like company saw chain, and there's no gas, like company gas!  It's always the cheapest and the best!


Actually my boss does provide chain, gas, and oil for me. He wouldn’t care if I used it for personal use but I try not too, I know you were mostly joking.
I lived in Seward for 11 years . Great place but glad I live in Idaho now. Saw most of interior and south east Alaska but never made it to Kodiak. Worked for Afognak logging (they were out of logging at that time) and Shoreside Petroleum and did tree removal on the side
My brother lives in Eagle River 
Personally I think 50:1 is fine also, this is piston picture of a ported 064 I bought new in the mid 90’s after 20 years of use (1 year full time, rest part time) ran on mostly non synthetic oil at 50:1.
I do think 40:1 can extend saw life, especially the newer strato saws though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

009! I can't believe the power in these top pistol grip saws! Way more power than either of my MS170's! I'm not a topper or an arborist so I don't use it for climbing at all. Just for clearing trails in the Spring for my ridding buddies and I.  The throttle grip doesn't stick up as high as a throttle grip on a conventional small saw when sitting on the bike in the saw rack!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Actually my boss does provide chain, gas, and oil for me. He wouldn’t care if I used it for personal use but I try not too, I know you were mostly joking.
> I lived in Seward for 11 years . Great place but glad I live in Idaho now. Saw most of interior and south east Alaska but never made it to Kodiak. Worked for Afognak logging (they were out of logging at that time) and Shoreside Petroleum and did tree removal on the sideView attachment 993604
> My brother lives in Eagle River View attachment 993605
> Personally I think 50:1 is fine also, this is piston picture of a ported 064 I bought new in the mid 90’s after 20 years of use (1 year full time, rest part time) ran on mostly non synthetic oil at 50:1.View attachment 993603
> I do think 40:1 can extend saw life, especially the newer strato saws though.


Thanks for the opinion and pics! Solid info for sure!

That topping picture is some bad ass s**t and for men only! Good on ya! 

I cut timber on Afognak for both Ben Thomas and White Stone for a lot of years, and also for White Stone in South East out of Hoona AK. 
Lots of big timber and steep ground in SE Alaska!! As you probably already well know. 

Always wanted to get into climbing but never did. I've done it, but only a hand full of times and pretty basic simple stuff.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> 009! I can't believe the power in these top pistol grip saws! Way more power than either of my MS170's! I'm not a topper or an arborist so I don't use it for climbing at all. Just for clearing trails in the Spring for my ridding buddies and I.  The throttle grip doesn't stick up as high as a throttle grip on a conventional small saw when sitting on the bike in the saw rack!


Yeah they don't make em like that anymore. That series had Reed valves so they are high torque instead of high rpm.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Yeah they don't make em like that anymore. That series had Reed valves so they are high torque instead of high rpm.


Must be why it sounds different than all my conventional small saws! I mean that 009 just sounds mean and throaty for a small saw!  It also has a pretty impressive exhaust for a small saw I must say! I don't even use my two 170's. In fact, I think I'm going to sell them both, but not the 009! That saw is too cool and too useful!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Lee192233

Burned a brush pile today.


Also scrounged a piece of oak from last weekend. I plan on milling slabs from it for a coffee table at our cottage.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Burned a brush pile today.
> View attachment 993622
> 
> Also scrounged a piece of oak from last weekend. I plan on milling slabs from it for a coffee table at our cottage.
> View attachment 993623
> View attachment 993624


 Nice stick of Oak!

Im also building up a burn pile today as well!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Burned a brush pile today.
> View attachment 993622
> 
> Also scrounged a piece of oak from last weekend. I plan on milling slabs from it for a coffee table at our cottage.
> View attachment 993623
> View attachment 993624


How many horse is that tractor, and how many lbs will it lift?


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> How many horse is that tractor, and how many lbs will it lift?


60 hp. It will lift 2100 lbs on a 4'×4' pallet.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> 60 hp. It will lift 2100 lbs on a 4'×4' pallet.


Very nice! I'm in the market for a 4x4 tractor of that size myself! Can you get log tongs or grapples for it? For picking up and decking loggs? Also, a splitter that hooks up to the three point?


----------



## Lee192233

You can definitely get a grapple for the quick attach on the loader. There are also these skidder attachments for the 3pt.








Log Grapples and Rotators - Hud-son







www.hud-son.com




The sky's the limit. Depends on the depth of the bank account. 
I think most guys would recommend staying away from a 3pt log splitter. It's nice to use the loader to bring big rounds up to the splitter. It also doesn't make sense to run a 60 hp tractor when a 10-15 hp engine will do the job.


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very nice! I'm in the market for a 4x4 tractor of that size myself! Can you get log tongs or grapples for it? For picking up and decking loggs? Also, a splitter that hooks up to the three point?


Get your order in now so you stand a chance of getting one next year this time….


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey guys! I had a stag in my garden yesterday! a HUGE one! Biggest I've ever seen for sure. Most impressive antlers. These are a unique stag to the UK I believe and endangered, numbers are dropping, but would you believe south london is more or less the only place they still survive? Hence why I was so pleased to see him.


----------



## LondonNeil

He was a good 3" long!


----------



## Lee192233

I was thinking this.. 

I noticed your yard looks like mine. Kiddos helping dad and dragging firewood all over.


----------



## ValleyForge

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 993649
> View attachment 993650
> 
> He was a good 3" long!


Jesus….are they the bugs they want us to eat instead of meat? Lol


----------



## LondonNeil

I wanted you to think they Lee 

Yeah Stag Beatles are pretty rare and we don't do big insects in the UK so these things are REALLY eye catching when you see one! I'm 49 and have only seen at most a dozen, although saw 2 or 3 last year so perhaps they are doing better. The grubs are like 'tremors', they spend 7 years eating wet, rotting wood, dead tree stumps and oak is a favourite. The adult girls are big, but only the boys get the antlers so they are really impressive.

Oh yes, my garden is logs, toys and weeds mainly but it's well used and enjoyed! The little blonde cutie is my youngest, my son, not quite 2 but already wants to help his dad stack splits and would be swinging the axe if he could lift it!


----------



## husqvarna257

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 993649
> View attachment 993650
> 
> He was a good 3" long!


That would leave a mark


----------



## husqvarna257

Good day today filling the wood shed. Left side is this year and the right is last years. Glad to have it and still a fair amount to cut up yet. Smoked up some pork butt while I was cutting and splitting, good time to do it up. Humming birds were coming close to check out the shed and guilted me into filling the feeder.


----------



## davidwyby

Stihl sells a product to clean carbon out of your engine…


----------



## rarefish383

I may have mentioned it once or twelve times, my daughter bought the house two doors down from us. Two acres that had been let go fallow for about 20 years. 60-70 foot tall Blue Spruce on 3 sides, that were planted close and never thinned. I think I counted almost 100 Maple, Cherry, and Mulberry saplings, 10 inch by 30-35' tall. The kids want to remove every other Spruce and all of the saplings. We started playing yesterday. I had a production line set up. We elevated all the dead on the Spruce so we could get to the fence, cut a hole through the fence so we could drop all of the Mulberry leaning over the neighbors yard. I cut up all the stuff in 20' or longer pieces. Gave my wife and daughter 3 chokers. They would stack big piles of smaller brush on the long choker and one or two long pieces, small trees on the short ones. My SIL would swing by on the JD X500, one of the girls would clip the choker on the tractor, and he would pull it to me at my Brush Bandit model 65. I used a 17,000 pound test bull line to put some tension on two of the Spruce and threw them across the yard. I'd already cleaned out all of the saplings along that part of the fence. I put all new valves and knives in the old model 65. I'm really happy with the way it chips. I can see spend a day or two a week on this project for a year or more, probably more. You have to look close at the X500 to see the tag line going to the Spruce. When we put the big one on the ground, it was just my wife and I, we limbed it up, stacked all the brush on one choke and pulled it down to the chipper, and it took just about one hour from the face cut, to turning the chipper off.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

The piece Simon had on the tractor is how big we were cutting the saplings, the chipper took them whole with no trimming. I made the video this morning before we started working just to show how big of brush it would take being a 6"X12" feed. Just my luck it ran out of gas on the last piece.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> The piece Simon had on the tractor is how big we were cutting the saplings, the chipper took them whole with no trimming. I made the video this morning before we started working just to show how big of brush it would take being a 6"X12" feed. Just my luck it ran out of gas on the last piece.


Looked like it did a nice job, I was wondering if it would pass that "y", nope.
I'd like to find one like that. Saw one like it in a yard when we were running around the other day scrounging deals, it looked pretty rough though. Maybe one day.
I don't remember reading your daughter bought that house. Awesome she'll be right there now .


----------



## chipper1

The pile coming from the neighbors is getting bigger. This is from the three black locust trees I dropped for him last week. More to come .


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Actually my boss does provide chain, gas, and oil for me. He wouldn’t care if I used it for personal use but I try not too, I know you were mostly joking.
> I lived in Seward for 11 years . Great place but glad I live in Idaho now. Saw most of interior and south east Alaska but never made it to Kodiak. Worked for Afognak logging (they were out of logging at that time) and Shoreside Petroleum and did tree removal on the sideView attachment 993604
> My brother lives in Eagle River View attachment 993605
> Personally I think 50:1 is fine also, this is piston picture of a ported 064 I bought new in the mid 90’s after 20 years of use (1 year full time, rest part time) ran on mostly non synthetic oil at 50:1.View attachment 993603
> I do think 40:1 can extend saw life, especially the newer strato saws though.


Awesome moose


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I may have mentioned it once or twelve times, my daughter bought the house two doors down from us. Two acres that had been let go fallow for about 20 years. 60-70 foot tall Blue Spruce on 3 sides, that were planted close and never thinned. I think I counted almost 100 Maple, Cherry, and Mulberry saplings, 10 inch by 30-35' tall. The kids want to remove every other Spruce and all of the saplings. We started playing yesterday. I had a production line set up. We elevated all the dead on the Spruce so we could get to the fence, cut a hole through the fence so we could drop all of the Mulberry leaning over the neighbors yard. I cut up all the stuff in 20' or longer pieces. Gave my wife and daughter 3 chokers. They would stack big piles of smaller brush on the long choker and one or two long pieces, small trees on the short ones. My SIL would swing by on the JD X500, one of the girls would clip the choker on the tractor, and he would pull it to me at my Brush Bandit model 65. I used a 17,000 pound test bull line to put some tension on two of the Spruce and threw them across the yard. I'd already cleaned out all of the saplings along that part of the fence. I put all new valves and knives in the old model 65. I'm really happy with the way it chips. I can see spend a day or two a week on this project for a year or more, probably more. You have to look close at the X500 to see the tag line going to the Spruce. When we put the big one on the ground, it was just my wife and I, we limbed it up, stacked all the brush on one choke and pulled it down to the chipper, and it took just about one hour from the face cut, to turning the chipper off.


I had missed that piece of info, fun to have family so close by. And a good reason to run your toys too.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lee192233 said:


> You can definitely get a grapple for the quick attach on the loader. There are also these skidder attachments for the 3pt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log Grapples and Rotators - Hud-son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hud-son.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky's the limit. Depends on the depth of the bank account.
> I think most guys would recommend staying away from a 3pt log splitter. It's nice to use the loader to bring big rounds up to the splitter. It also doesn't make sense to run a 60 hp tractor when a 10-15 hp engine will do the job.


And tractor hydraulic pumps just don't pump enough GPM to have great cycle times for 3pt splitters. Yes, they'll work, but I believe that a stand alone splitter is almost always faster. I'm in the market for a larger tractor as well though. I think I'm going to go 74HP, so that I can have as much HP as possible without being into the DEF requirement category. That will probably have to wait until next year though, still doing research, and pricing is still insane (if you can even get exactly what you want at the moment). Maybe the market will correct itself to some degree by next year? We'll see.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Raining here today, so I spent most of the day in the shop, cleaning saws, sharpening chains, and generally just trying to stay away from the wife for awhile LOL!


----------



## ValleyForge

JustPlainJeff said:


> And tractor hydraulic pumps just don't pump enough GPM to have great cycle times for 3pt splitters. Yes, they'll work, but I believe that a stand alone splitter is almost always faster. I'm in the market for a larger tractor as well though. I think I'm going to go 74HP, so that I can have as much HP as possible without being into the DEF requirement category. That will probably have to wait until next year though, still doing research, and pricing is still insane (if you can even get exactly what you want at the moment). Maybe the market will correct itself to some degree by next year? We'll see.


More like sometime in 2024/25….if it can be salvaged at all….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> You can definitely get a grapple for the quick attach on the loader. There are also these skidder attachments for the 3pt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log Grapples and Rotators - Hud-son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hud-son.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky's the limit. Depends on the depth of the bank account.
> I think most guys would recommend staying away from a 3pt log splitter. It's nice to use the loader to bring big rounds up to the splitter. It also doesn't make sense to run a 60 hp tractor when a 10-15 hp engine will do the job.


I was thinking along the lines of a bigger commercial type splitter that can split big rounds into several pieces in one cycle, but that would probably require high volume hydraulics.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> View attachment 993649
> View attachment 993650
> 
> He was a good 3" long!


Man! That thing is All Time Boone and Crocket for sure!


----------



## ValleyForge

Oak and cherry day here on Liberty Farms….scrounged a 32” dead standing oak termite home from the neighbors land With around 30% moisture content. I actually stalled the Wolfe Ridge 35 ton splitter on a round…it was impressive to see….


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> I saw Neil mentioned Esso. I remember it here back in the 60's. The name was changed to Exxon in 1973.
> View attachment 993497



Back in those days cars over here were regularly driving around with an orange and black striped tail tied around the fuel cap hinge.



H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, about that... unfortunately I won't be doing any for a while. Got me a new knee yesterday. Hopefully the physical therapist sees the wheelbarrow with the same therapeutic value that I do, otherwise I will have to try something new. It will be a shame to lose her.
> 
> Looks like it will have to be nothing OR recycled pics, photoshop pics, or pics of loads I get the H-girls to do in my absence.
> 
> For the "this thread is worthless without pics" crowd. NOT a chainsaw incident.
> View attachment 993280



Mate, my professional opinion is that it is going to take an awful lot of wheelbarrow loads to get that knee right. Maybe wait until you've got your stitches/staples out.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Couldn't sleep so I was browsing through some old photo albums and came across these pics of I as a youngster just breaking in learning how to cut timber! I was fortunate enough to learn in fairly good size timber by some good OG cutters. Man these pictures bring back memories! I wasn't even old enough to go in the bars yet!  Please forgive the quality. They are pictures of pictures! 

19 years old! 






Two very good cutters I worked under while breaking in!


----------



## LondonNeil

husqvarna257 said:


> That would leave a mark


Yes! I've never known anyone to get pincered but they are supposed to have a fair 'bite'. Think they use the antlers to fight other adult males, just like the deer.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This was one of the biggest trees I cut down breaking in I was pretty pumped at the time  I believe it was 4' 11" at the widest stump diameter. I'm running a 066 with a 32" crome Sandvik bar 


Bucking a second 32' log.
Notice the thick blanket moss on the limbs. Typical of old growth.

Hope you enjoyed! Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## TRTermite

GenXer said:


> Helps you back out of a hole if you start to get stuck...lol


Combiners used to do that in wet years around here.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Looked like it did a nice job, I was wondering if it would pass that "y", nope.
> I'd like to find one like that. Saw one like it in a yard when we were running around the other day scrounging deals, it looked pretty rough though. Maybe one day.
> I don't remember reading your daughter bought that house. Awesome she'll be right there now .


The “Y” had no chance, that’s when it ran out of gas on me.


----------



## rarefish383

JustPlainJeff said:


> Raining here today, so I spent most of the day in the shop, cleaning saws, sharpening chains, and generally just trying to stay away from the wife for awhile LOL!View attachment 993674
> View attachment 993675
> View attachment 993676
> View attachment 993677
> View attachment 993678


I was in my Stihl dealers the other day and he called me back in the shop. He showed me the same view as your saw in the last picture. The clutch bell was purple, the plastic around it melted., guide plates discolored. He asked what I thought happened. I said he either tried to run it with the brake on and just laid on it till he burnt the brake up, or, he cranked the chain down so tight it couldn’t turn and laid into it till he burned it up. He said the brake pad was gone down to just the band, and the bar was purple too. He had to take a screw driver and pry the chain out of the bar. Sounds like he had the brake on and the chain tight. He told the guy no way would Stihl cover it. It was a fairly big saw too, like a 441. I should have taken a pic. If I get a chance I’ll run by today and see if he still has it?


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Back in those days cars over here were regularly driving around with an orange and black striped tail tied around the fuel cap hinge.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, my professional opinion is that it is going to take an awful lot of wheelbarrow loads to get that knee right. Maybe wait until you've got your stitches/staples out.


I remember them giving away the stuffed tiger tails. People would hang them off mirrors and door handles. I think they were too heavy for antenas. Then all the young guys put them in their trunk, and changed the slogan to, I’ve got a tiger in my trunk, instead of tank.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I was in my Stihl dealers the other day and he called me back in the shop. He showed me the same view as your saw in the last picture. The clutch bell was purple, the plastic around it melted., guide plates discolored. He asked what I thought happened. I said he either tried to run it with the brake on and just laid on it till he burnt the brake up, or, he cranked the chain down so tight it couldn’t turn and laid into it till he burned it up. He said the brake pad was gone down to just the band, and the bar was purple too. He had to take a screw driver and pry the chain out of the bar. Sounds like he had the brake on and the chain tight. He told the guy no way would Stihl cover it. It was a fairly big saw too, like a 441. I should have taken a pic. If I get a chance I’ll run by today and see if he still has it?


Ya, it would be real easy for me to talk smack about the guy that did that, but I've been oblivious, and clueless at points in my life as well. Done a lot of dumb stuff. Who knows, I may even do something dumb today , so I won't talk too badly about the guy!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Is it morning yet?


----------



## djg james

Logger nate said:


> .....View attachment 993604





Logger nate said:


> ...View attachment 993604


That would scare the hell out of me! Friday, Brother and I took down a dead yard pine. I had to climb up (12'!) with a ladder and then through the branches (like I use to do as a kid), to top the tree. Had a rope tied off higher and Brother was on the line. Side shoot branch lost a chunk of branch the hit my head (ouch!) and the main top went over. 
The side shoot branch (12" dia) was a little more of a problem. Tied off and notched it, but it started to go backwards towards the street, trapping the saw. With both of us pulling managed to pull it over where we wanted it.
The tree was only 18-20" DBH but we tied off a rope to drop the main trunk since it was right next to the street. My face cut was angled down hill so I matched the second cut. Came down without a problem.

Man, I'm glad I don't do that for a living!

Burned the brush early Sat before the breeze kicked in.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, it would be real easy for me to talk smack about the guy that did that, but I've been oblivious, and clueless at points in my life as well. Done a lot of dumb stuff. Who knows, I may even do something dumb today , so I won't talk too badly about the guy!


I won't talk smack, but bit did offer to help.
When i was out chasing down deals i saw this woman. She has a big plug in the sidewall and was on her second can of fix a flat when I pulled up and asked if she needed a hand, she said she had a spare, but didn't want my help, no problem .
Lots of griping and complaining pursued, I just sat there willing to help at any time, she wouldn't even look our way. I received a call for the air compressor (ironic) so I left with out getting to watch the end of the show .
Look to the left at about 10:00 and you can see the plug .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> The “Y” had no chance, that’s when it ran out of gas on me.


Nice, it looked like it was going very well up til that point. I missed a nice one with a large rectangle opening last fall. It was out west and I said to myself I was going to wait until I sold a tractor before heading out there. A couple weeks later I called and since it was still listed I thought I may get a break on the price, it had sold the day before. Bummer is I had the cash and could have bought it anytime, I'll be alright though .
Moral of the story, let me know when you're done at your daughter's place and I'll come by yours right away .


----------



## GrizG

rarefish383 said:


> I was in my Stihl dealers the other day and he called me back in the shop. He showed me the same view as your saw in the last picture. The clutch bell was purple, the plastic around it melted., guide plates discolored. He asked what I thought happened. I said he either tried to run it with the brake on and just laid on it till he burnt the brake up, or, he cranked the chain down so tight it couldn’t turn and laid into it till he burned it up. He said the brake pad was gone down to just the band, and the bar was purple too. He had to take a screw driver and pry the chain out of the bar. Sounds like he had the brake on and the chain tight. He told the guy no way would Stihl cover it. It was a fairly big saw too, like a 441. I should have taken a pic. If I get a chance I’ll run by today and see if he still has it?


There is another possibility... it happened to my MS461. I was having trouble engaging and disengaging the brake which led me to remove the brake and oil pump covers for inspection. I found that swarf and bar oil had collected between the brake band and the case. It got to the point that the brake band dragged on the clutch drum. In the process it baked the swarf/oil mixture solid and melted the covers near the brake band. I discussed this on this site a few months back and others reported having the same thing happen on various models of saws. I believe using compressed air may have contributed to the problem by blowing swarf into those areas instead of out of the saw.

I replaced the two damaged covers and now remove them regularly to clean behind the brake band. It has worked fine since I started doing that.


----------



## GrizG

rarefish383 said:


> I was in my Stihl dealers the other day and he called me back in the shop. He showed me the same view as your saw in the last picture. The clutch bell was purple, the plastic around it melted., guide plates discolored. He asked what I thought happened. I said he either tried to run it with the brake on and just laid on it till he burnt the brake up, or, he cranked the chain down so tight it couldn’t turn and laid into it till he burned it up. He said the brake pad was gone down to just the band, and the bar was purple too. He had to take a screw driver and pry the chain out of the bar. Sounds like he had the brake on and the chain tight. He told the guy no way would Stihl cover it. It was a fairly big saw too, like a 441. I should have taken a pic. If I get a chance I’ll run by today and see if he still has it?


Forgot to ask/comment... I haven't noticed any brake pads per se on my Stihl saws. They just have a stainless steel band that tightens on the clutch drum when the brake is engaged. Was this a Stihl saw? What saws have an actual brake pad?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

GrizG said:


> There is another possibility... it happened to my MS461. I was having trouble engaging and disengaging the brake which led me to remove the brake and oil pump covers for inspection. I found that swarf and bar oil had collected between the brake band and the case. It got to the point that the brake band dragged on the clutch drum. In the process it baked the swarf/oil mixture solid and melted the covers near the brake band. I discussed this on this site a few months back and others reported having the same thing happen on various models of saws. I believe using compressed air may have contributed to the problem by blowing swarf into those areas instead of out of the saw.
> 
> I replaced the two damaged covers and now remove them regularly to clean behind the brake band. It has worked fine since I started doing that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 993764
> View attachment 993765


And that right there is enough to make me glad that I didn't talk smack about the other guy that may have had the same thing happen to him.


----------



## SS396driver

Finishing up the stakesides for my 68


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I was cutting a huge Spruce burrel off a trunk last winter. And was shreading "noodles". I wasn't paying attention to the waste coming out the bottom of the saw. Next thing I know. My saw is smoking and I can smell wood burning. The shavings got jammed and packed in tight under the cover plate. I had to take the cover plate off to clear it all out! It turned the clutch drum black and the edge of the plastic skirt around the drum brown. This was a first for me, as I don't shread cut that often. The saw was pretty much brand new and just back from getting hopped up by the Pro Modifier! I was afraid I had just caused major damage to seals and bearing's from extreme heat transfer. However, 30 tanks or more later and I haven't had an issue yet! I'll probably still end up replacing the skirt and the drum.



New 661 over heated drum from lodged and packed waste under the cover plate creating way to much friction.
Compared to much older 660 drum that's never over heated!


----------



## Philbert

What I didn’t buy yesterday, at my local Menards. Also out of bar oil. 




Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Kodiak Kid said:


> Man! That thing is All Time Boone and Crocket for sure!


Not heard that phrase and no idea what it means, but I like it!


----------



## ValleyForge

Philbert said:


> What I didn’t buy yesterday, at my local Menards. Also out of bar oil.
> 
> View attachment 993817
> 
> 
> Philbert


In these days of the Biden Reich, one must never hesitate to buy all that is available when it is available….


----------



## handyman

501Maico said:


> Ordered a new Milwaukee hand truck from HD...


Love a good hand truck or "sack barrow" as we tend to call them in the UK. 

Back in the day I fired my labourer when I first discovered how incredibly useful a good barrow is, no real noticeable loss of conversation in the tea cabin either... ;-)


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> That would scare the hell out of me! Friday, Brother and I took down a dead yard pine. I had to climb up (12'!) with a ladder and then through the branches (like I use to do as a kid), to top the tree. Had a rope tied off higher and Brother was on the line. Side shoot branch lost a chunk of branch the hit my head (ouch!) and the main top went over.
> The side shoot branch (12" dia) was a little more of a problem. Tied off and notched it, but it started to go backwards towards the street, trapping the saw. With both of us pulling managed to pull it over where we wanted it.
> The tree was only 18-20" DBH but we tied off a rope to drop the main trunk since it was right next to the street. My face cut was angled down hill so I matched the second cut. Came down without a problem.
> 
> Man, I'm glad I don't do that for a living!
> 
> Burned the brush early Sat before the breeze kicked in.


I'd love to do that. I've spent may a day in a big Oak with a Homelite Super 1050 and a 36" bar hanging off my belt. But, if real lucky they topped out about 100-110 feet. I'd would like to have climbed a big Western every green once.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Not heard that phrase and no idea what it means, but I like it!


The Boone and Crocket club is named after Daniel Boone and Davey Crocket, and is a conservation club that records record animals. That might be a world record Stag Beetle.


----------



## rarefish383

Where's Dan Dan the big Spruce man? As duly appointed President of the Maryland Fraternal Chapter 318, of the Big Spruce Scroungers Society, I am formally applying for membership in the International Big Spruce Scroungers Society. Here follows proof of our dedication to scrounging, and the preservation of Big Spruce. Todays project consisted of thinning a row of Blue Spruce, to enhance and stimulate their growth and beauty. These are just babies at about 60'. Next week we will be working with the teen agers that are getting close to 100' We may be removing some invasive species of White Pine.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

No wood for me today. Spent quite a few hours organizing my tool chest. The picture of the chest if a few months old (when I first got it). I was waiting for my tool organizers to get here before I actually started setting it up. I'm almost done, but have to order more organizers before I can finish it up. All of the stickers and crap are off of it now, and it's 60-70% done. I've been using these exclusively to organize my box https://toolboxwidget.com/. Expensive as s%$&, but worth it to me. And no, they're not Snap On or Mac. But for what I do, I don't need Snap On or Mac tools. These will suit me just fine.


----------



## rarefish383

GrizG said:


> Forgot to ask/comment... I haven't noticed any brake pads per se on my Stihl saws. They just have a stainless steel band that tightens on the clutch drum when the brake is engaged. Was this a Stihl saw? What saws have an actual brake pad?


Yes it was a Stihl. Brand new, only 2 days old. No saw dust on it. He just said it was "Burnt down to the band". He said the guy said he started it, and left it sitting idling for about ten minutes, looked over and it was on fire. I don't think it was blazing, just lots of smoke. Any way you think he could have set it down on fast idle and didn't know it? A week or so ago he said he had two come in on the same day that sounded just like yours. If I get a chance I'll stop in and talk to him tomorrow. On the first one he said when he told the guy someone had cranked the chain down way too tight, the guy said he did it himself. But, that's when a real customer came in and I didn't hear the rest of the story.


----------



## RCamo

farmer steve said:


> When you can't quite figure out where the lean is on that tree your about to cut.
> View attachment 993500


----------



## GrizG

Almost done with the big oak... between this pile, the one at the lake, and the stuff we burned that one tree yielded a bit over 2 cords of wood. I'd not recommend taking a tree that big and processing it all by hand! I used a Bison splitting axe and a steel wedge and sledge to split it... this after quartering the rounds with the saw. As I recall the calculated weight of the rounds was 4-500 lbs depending on the location of the trunk. I've still got a big maple to split and there is a cord and a half plus there... 27" DBH. Between those two trees and the stuff already on-hand I figured there was a couple years worth of fireplace wood... (usually fires are had most evenings). That was until my girlfriend's daughter (AKA "Pyro Babe") bought a house with a fireplace and I told her she could take some home with her when she visits. It's a good thing I have an endless supply of wood available (rail trail hazard and fallen trees, plus the trees that come down on my family's properties).


----------



## GrizG

rarefish383 said:


> Yes it was a Stihl. Brand new, only 2 days old. No saw dust on it. He just said it was "Burnt down to the band". He said the guy said he started it, and left it sitting idling for about ten minutes, looked over and it was on fire. I don't think it was blazing, just lots of smoke. Any way you think he could have set it down on fast idle and didn't know it? A week or so ago he said he had two come in on the same day that sounded just like yours. If I get a chance I'll stop in and talk to him tomorrow. On the first one he said when he told the guy someone had cranked the chain down way too tight, the guy said he did it himself. But, that's when a real customer came in and I didn't hear the rest of the story.


Ah... didn't get the "brand new" part from the original post... I'd go with brake on with fast idle! I ran into a friend of mine, who is a very mechanically inclined guy (bicycles, motorcycles, cars, exotic cars) one time coming out of the saw shop where my son works. He bought a new saw and let it sit on fast idle with the brake on... melted the oil pump! It happens!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> What I didn’t buy yesterday, at my local Menards. Also out of bar oil.
> 
> View attachment 993817
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've never seen pre mixed fuel before! That's something else!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> Ordered a new Milwaukee hand truck from HD. I was going to buy an aluminum Magliner with pneumatic wheels this past winter but the model I wanted was not in stock.
> The story goes, a while back I cleaned out my shed for more room and had some large plastic lawn/garden trash cans that I hadn't used in years. Decided to keep them so I moved them outdoors. I saw them last firewood season when we had some snow forecasted and thought it would be good idea to fill them up with firewood and store them at my basement door where my stove is. It worked good but more wood handling, filling the cans with a wheel barrow and then filling the wheel barrow to take the wood inside as needed. Thinking that with a hand truck I could take the cans to the woodpile to be filled and also move the cans inside the basement, and not just with bad weather but all of the time. Another plus, the wheelbarrow cant get close to the stove but the hand truck can.
> Present time, I now have a bunch of wood to process and most of the rounds are too heavy for me to lift into a wheelbarrow. I should look for a bigger hand truck to solve both problems. The Milwaukee is rated for twice the weight at 1000 pounds and has larger wider pneumatic wheels. The shelf at the bottom is 12" deep which will make it much easier to tip back the cans full of firewood vs. the Magliner.
> As the pics show, the first load was 2 large rounds but I'm a featherweight and had trouble tipping the truck back. Single or smaller rounds stacked if I can lift them for now on. The truck did good though, easily rolling across soggy ground after a rain without making any depressions.
> 
> View attachment 993501
> View attachment 993502


Inflatable tires are the only way to go on one of those things! We call them "Dolly's" up here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> No wood for me today. Spent quite a few hours organizing my tool chest. The picture of the chest if a few months old (when I first got it). I was waiting for my tool organizers to get here before I actually started setting it up. I'm almost done, but have to order more organizers before I can finish it up. All of the stickers and crap are off of it now, and it's 60-70% done. I've been using these exclusively to organize my box https://toolboxwidget.com/. Expensive as s%$&, but worth it to me. And no, they're not Snap On or Mac. But for what I do, I don't need Snap On or Mac tools. These will suit me just fine.View attachment 993850
> View attachment 993851
> View attachment 993852
> View attachment 993853
> View attachment 993855


Nice Work!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice Work!


Thanks. Got the compressor and hose reel set up today as well. Just trying to keep busy in the shop while creating some space between the "better half" and myself LOL.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thanks. Got the compressor and hose reel set up today as well. Just trying to keep busy in the shop while creating some space between the "better half" and myself LOL.View attachment 993911
> View attachment 993912


Well understood! I go there often myself!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well understood! I go there often myself!


What was it that Superman had, the "Fortress Of Solitude" or something like that? Well, the shop is my Fortress Of Solitude, because she can't get to me!


----------



## Cowboy254

GrizG said:


> Ah... didn't get the "brand new" part from the original post... I'd go with with brake on with fast idle! I ran into a friend of mine, who is a very mechanically inclined guy (bicycles, motorcycles, cars, exotic cars) one time coming out of the saw shop where my son works. He bought a new saw and let it sit on fast idle with the brake on... melted the oil pump! It happens!



Hmm, I'm thinking he may have left it WOT from start-up and sat it down without blipping the trigger to drop it back to idle.


----------



## farmer steve

The guy that started my firewood/ chainsaw obsession turns 91 today. Happy birthday Dad.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> The guy that started my firewood/ chainsaw obsession turns 91 today. Happy birthday Dad.
> View attachment 993924


Hell yes! I hope I'll Stihl be getting my throttle on at 91! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Inflatable tires are the only way to go on one of those things! We call them "Dolly's" up here.


Yep, I learned that when I installed a no-flat on my wheelbarrow. Looking at the new no-flat wheelbarrows, I notice that the rim is much larger in diameter with shorter tire sidewalls. I wonder if they feel more like an inflatable?


----------



## 501Maico

rarefish383 said:


> I was in my Stihl dealers the other day and he called me back in the shop. He showed me the same view as your saw in the last picture. The clutch bell was purple, the plastic around it melted., guide plates discolored. He asked what I thought happened. I said he either tried to run it with the brake on and just laid on it till he burnt the brake up, or, he cranked the chain down so tight it couldn’t turn and laid into it till he burned it up. He said the brake pad was gone down to just the band, and the bar was purple too. He had to take a screw driver and pry the chain out of the bar. Sounds like he had the brake on and the chain tight. He told the guy no way would Stihl cover it. It was a fairly big saw too, like a 441. I should have taken a pic. If I get a chance I’ll run by today and see if he still has it?


When I bought my new 462 from Ace, the floor guy was going over how to adjust the chain. I reached down to move the chain and couldn't even budge it. Once I got it home I had to turn the adjusting screw quite a bit to relieve the pressure on the guitar string.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> When I bought my new 462 from Ace, the floor guy was going over how to adjust the chain. I reached down to move the chain and couldn't even budge it. Once I got it home I had to turn the adjusting screw quite a bit to relieve the pressure on the guitar string.


He was selling you the whole song and dance .
Imagine how many have walked out the door like that .


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> Hea was selling you the whole song and dance .
> Imagine how many have walked out the door like that .


Someone "not in tune" would have brought the saw back with something burned up.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Someone "not in the know" would have brought the saw back with something burned up.


Good chance of that, also a good chance that the dealer would blame the homeowner  . Technically it would have been the homeowners fault since they didn't check the tension like you did.
I run my chains tighter than most guys I know. If they sing on the bar they are too tight, if they don't then they are just right.
I noticed the other day that the chain on my 550 was a bit loose, unfortunately when I went to tension it there was no adjustment left. I haven't ran out of adjustment like that in a long time, I'll just have to pull it out a little this last time, then I'm done with this chain. Sad because it's and old Carlton chain that cuts very nice, and there's still a lot of cutter left.


----------



## 501Maico

TRTermite said:


> Combiners used to do that in wet years around here.


My Italian Carraro tractor came with turf tires and I had a dilemma when switching to Ag tires. There is no such thing as forward and reverse because the seat, dash, and all controls swivel 180 degrees depending on which way you want to point. Sorta like a tractor/skid steer combo. So I ended up mounting the Ag wheels pointing in both directions.


----------



## TRTermite

501Maico said:


> My Italian Carraro tractor came with turf tires and I had a dilemma when switching to Ag tires. There is no such thing as forward and reverse because the seat, dash, and all controls swivel 180 degrees depending on which way you want to point. Sorta like a tractor/skid steer combo. So I ended up mounted the Ag wheels pointing in both directions.
> 
> View attachment 993974
> View attachment 993975


Looks like a (CLEAN) Mud eating machine..


----------



## TRTermite

chipper1 said:


> Good chance of that, also a good chance that the dealer would blame the homeowner  . Technically it would have been the homeowners fault since they didn't check the tension like you did.
> I run my chains tighter than most guys I know. If they sing on the bar they are too tight, if they don't then they are just right.
> I noticed the other day that the chain on my 550 was a bit loose, unfortunately when I went to tension it there was no adjustment left. I haven't ran out of adjustment like that in a long time, I'll just have to pull it out a little this last time, then I'm done with this chain. Sad because it's and old Carlton chain that cuts very nice, and there's still a lot of cutter left.


Take a Link out???


----------



## chipper1

TRTermite said:


> Take a Link out???


I'll send it to you, Just need an address .


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say just run an 8 pin rim till it is done! MUCH EASIER!


----------



## TRTermite

chipper1 said:


> I'll send it to you, Just need an address .


If I have the correct preset I would feel Privileged..


----------



## TRTermite

TRTermite said:


> If I have the correct preset I would feel Privileged..


But I like Mikes idear beterer.. You will get more sawed fasterer.


----------



## MustangMike

FS, great to see your Dad still at it at 91!!!

With a REAL saw in REAL wood!

IMO Shag Hickory is the toughest wood to cut in this area. Locust may be harder, but not nearly as stringy! The Hickory just seems to really slow your saw.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say just run an 8 pin rim till it is done! MUCH EASIER!


Yep.
It will probably get switched over to my ported 357 with a 9 pin 325. I may need to take the cutters back just a little though, the chain is tuned perfect for the 550 in dead locust right now.

Since we probably won't be seeing too many wheelbarrow pics for a bit, I found this in your neck of the "woods" @H-Ranch . Hope your new knee lasts as long as this wheel .
Isn't Milan where they have the wheelbarrow racing 1/4 mile track .


----------



## TRTermite

farmer steve said:


> The guy that started my firewood/ chainsaw obsession turns 91 today. Happy birthday Dad.
> View attachment 993924


Slow him down before he wears out that pretty new saw.


----------



## 501Maico

TRTermite said:


> Looks like a (CLEAN) Mud eating machine..


It IS different and very compact for a 60 hp tractor. They had vineyard maintenance on steep slopes in mind when they designed it, narrow and tight turning. It reminds me of a 4-wheeler on steroids. They drive on the roads a lot in Europe so it's street legal and will run 30 mph in 16th gear.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Yep.
> It will probably get switched over to my ported 357 with a 9 pin 325. I may need to take the cutters back just a little though, the chain is tuned perfect for the 550 in dead locust right now.
> 
> Since we probably won't be seeing too many wheelbarrow pics for a bit, I found this in your neck of the "woods" @H-Ranch . Hope your new knee lasts as long as this wheel .
> Isn't Milan where they have the wheelbarrow racing 1/4 mile track .
> View attachment 993983


Price is a little steep since it needs a tire.  Maybe you should pass on adding this one to the fleet h-ranch.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Price is a little steep since it needs a tire.  Maybe you should pass on adding this one to the fleet h-ranch.


Maybe this one will help with his recovery, gonna need the therapist approval though, how about it @Cowboy254


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Maybe this one will help with his recovery, gonna need the therapist approval though, how about it @Cowboy254
> View attachment 993986


Nice find there Chipper1. This one is Woodabuser approved. Better jump on this one h-ranch, even if Cowboy254 doesn't approve.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Nice find there Chipper1. This one is Woodabuser approved. Better jump on this one h-ranch, even if Cowboy254 doesn't approve.


Also have this option lol.






Then one for his collection lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Also have this option lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 993988
> 
> 
> 
> Then one for his collection lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 993989


I'll take door #1 please!


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Maybe this one will help with his recovery, gonna need the therapist approval though, how about it @Cowboy254
> View attachment 993986


That's nice and all fellas, but maybe a little advanced for me yet. I've been working on my drawing for something appropriate for immediately following surgery. Patent pending.


----------



## GrizG

Cowboy254 said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking he may have left it WOT from start-up and sat it down without blipping the trigger to drop it back to idle.


Exactly...


----------



## svk

My big buddy turns 1 today. Celebrating with a banana peanut butter cake (confirmed with all natural sugars) later tonight.


----------



## GrizG

501Maico said:


> When I bought my new 462 from Ace, the floor guy was going over how to adjust the chain. I reached down to move the chain and couldn't even budge it. Once I got it home I had to turn the adjusting screw quite a bit to relieve the pressure on the guitar string.


If you haunt the Ace, True Value, big outdoor equipment, and other stores that sell saws you will figure out who to talk to and who to avoid... They usually show their colors pretty quickly... Ask them how they sharpen their own chains. That question will tell you if they even run a saw (many don't!) and whether they really know how to use the equipment. Some have had formal training through Stihl, for example, and hands on experience and others only know what they've overheard. I see this play out where my son works... Stihl and Husky dealer. My son knows how the stuff works from hands on experience and training and he is one that regular customers seek out.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Logger nate said:


> I lived in Seward for 11 years . Great place but glad I live in Idaho now. Saw most of interior and south east Alaska but never made it to Kodiak. Worked for Afognak logging (they were out of logging at that time) and Shoreside Petroleum and did tree removal on the side


 I lived between Kenai and Soldotna for 25 years, Hunted Kodiak and surrounding islands, spent a lot of time on Montague island too. Actually, I hunted all over the state...







SR


----------



## GrizG

Another barrier to scrounging firewood has developed over time...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> Not heard that phrase and no idea what it means, but I like it!






Now get that Booner of a Beatle in the "All Time" Records Book! He's probably #1 in the world! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

TRTermite said:


> Take a Link out???


Yes, I agree! If there is a lot of cutter left, and you really like the way the chain performs? Throw it on the brake and punch a driver out of it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say just run an 8 pin rim till it is done! MUCH EASIER!


Even better idea!  Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Maybe this one will help with his recovery, gonna need the therapist approval though, how about it @Cowboy254
> View attachment 993986


 I'll take two please!


----------



## TRTermite

chipper1 said:


> Maybe this one will help with his recovery, gonna need the therapist approval though, how about it @Cowboy254
> View attachment 993986


Are the back 2 tires considered wheelie bar tires or Training wheel tires? 
Sort of reminds me of those front wheel drive cars when they first came out and all season weren't common yet. 
Every once in a while you would see the studded snows BASSAKERTZ on the rear 'cuz they don't look right on the front.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sawyer Rob said:


> I lived between Kenai and Soldotna for 25 years, Hunted Kodiak and surrounding islands, spent a lot of time on Montague island too. Actually, I hunted all over the state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


The wife's Uncle lives in Soldotna. We were there about five years ago during the Salmon run (in July I believe?). Caught our limit of 3 each day. He lives right on whatever major river that is that the Salmon run through from the ocean.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My big buddy turns 1 today. Celebrating with a banana peanut butter cake (confirmed with all natural sugars) later tonight.
> 
> View attachment 993997
> View attachment 993998


Happy birthday big puppy .


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> I've been working on my drawing for something appropriate for immediately following surgery. Patent pending.


Spotted: spy photos of the first working prototype testing at an undisclosed location.


----------



## Jere39

Another Mother Nature fall, this one about 18" DBH, and snapped off about 15' up.


----------



## GrizG

Jere39 said:


> Another Mother Nature fall, this one about 18" DBH, and snapped off about 15' up.View attachment 994068


Apparently "nature" is a black and white dog... gotta be as it's claiming it's kill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JustPlainJeff said:


> The wife's Uncle lives in Soldotna. We were there about five years ago during the Salmon run (in July I believe?). Caught our limit of 3 each day. He lives right on whatever major river that is that the Salmon run through from the ocean.


 NOPE, the townines and yuppies had already drove me out before then!

That's the Kenai River, where I got these,






SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

Jere39 said:


> Another Mother Nature fall, this one about 18" DBH, and snapped off about 15' up.View attachment 994068


Chew toy?


----------



## rarefish383

501Maico said:


> When I bought my new 462 from Ace, the floor guy was going over how to adjust the chain. I reached down to move the chain and couldn't even budge it. Once I got it home I had to turn the adjusting screw quite a bit to relieve the pressure on the guitar string.


Did I ever ask what part of MD you are in? I'm in Frederick.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A good friend of mine and also an excellent Sawyer. Joined forces with the dark side and is now running those Swede Saws! He was kind enough though. To hook me up with all his leftover German gear!

It all includes an assortment of all kinds of new and used spare parts. Several bars in great shape including a Stihl "Big Block" 36" Cannon for my 088. A running 170. A recently blown older original 066, and even a go pro with multiple accessories! 

I am in debt to him now! I really don't know how I'm going to repay him in return, but it will be something good and worthy of all this gear and equipment. That I can promise! What a great guy he is! To bad he's gone to the dark side of the force! 
*
*


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Now I'd like to consider myself pretty dam good with a power saw when it comes to cut'n big timber! Not the best by any means, but pretty dang good!  However, if any any of you guys out there on this website feel the same about themselves? Think again, because this chick could probably school 98% of us! 


Dam she's fine! My hard hat is off with much respect for this lady smoke jumper!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good friend of mine and also an excellent Sawyer. Joined forces with the dark side and is now running those Swede Saws! He was kind enough though. To hook me up with all his leftover German gear!
> 
> It all includes an assortment of all kinds of new and used spare parts. Several bars in great shape including a Stihl "Big Block" 36" Cannon for my 088. A running 170. A recently blown older original 066, and even a go pro with multiple accessories!
> 
> I am in debt to him now! I really don't know how I'm going to repay him in return, but it will be something good and worthy of all this gear and equipment. That I can promise! What a great guy he is! To bad he's gone to the dark side of the force!
> *View attachment 994070
> *


Nice score!!! Congrats to you, and kudos to your friend. He did you a solid!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Nice score!!! Congrats to you, and kudos to your friend. He did you a solid!


Yes he sure did didn't he? I most definitely Agree!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

@svk, congrats to your buddy! Mine just turned 13 months a few weeks ago. Mine is a rescue that I got through a cop buddy of mine down in Chicago. He was found wandering the streets of the city in a how do I say this, "demographically dark area" LOL. I've never been a Pitty guy, always had Rotties before this one, but he's quickly captured our hearts. We've only had him since January, but it sure does appear that he loves being out here in the woods with us vs. in the concrete jungle!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've never seen pre mixed fuel before! That's something else!


Around 5$ a qt for generic and 7-8$ for echo red armor. Those gal cans go for 20$. I bought 6 or 8 cans and reuse them as they fit nice in my echo saw boxes. Stihl and I think husky make there own premix fuel aswell.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Good chance of that, also a good chance that the dealer would blame the homeowner  . Technically it would have been the homeowners fault since they didn't check the tension like you did.
> I run my chains tighter than most guys I know. If they sing on the bar they are too tight, if they don't then they are just right.
> I noticed the other day that the chain on my 550 was a bit loose, unfortunately when I went to tension it there was no adjustment left. I haven't ran out of adjustment like that in a long time, I'll just have to pull it out a little this last time, then I'm done with this chain. Sad because it's and old Carlton chain that cuts very nice, and there's still a lot of cutter left.


They would say you strait gassed it


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Around 5$ a qt for generic and 7-8$ for echo red armor. Those gal cans go for 20$. I bought 6 or 8 cans and reuse them as they fit nice in my echo saw boxes. Stihl and I think husky make there own premix fuel aswell.


Is it good stuff?


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I'll take door #1 please!


I saw you had surgery, prayers brother for a speedy recovery! I downloaded a few wheelbarrow pics for 'just in case'.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is it good stuff?


I have had no issues so far. Some of it is 93 octane, vp fuels, Tru fuel, and echo and stihl I have run. All 50:1 for my echos


----------



## Lee192233

Brufab said:


> Around 5$ a qt for generic and 7-8$ for echo red armor. Those gal cans go for 20$. I bought 6 or 8 cans and reuse them as they fit nice in my echo saw boxes. Stihl and I think husky make there own premix fuel as well.


It's good stuff. I use it to store the saws. I put about 1/2 tank in and run it for awhile then shut em down. The Echo Red Armor is supposed to be good for 2 years after opening. None of my equipment sits longer than 2-3 months so it gives a little piece of mind when starting after sitting.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> @svk, congrats to your buddy! Mine just turned 13 months a few weeks ago. Mine is a rescue that I got through a cop buddy of mine down in Chicago. He was found wandering the streets of the city in a how do I say this, "demographically dark area" LOL. I've never been a Pitty guy, always had Rotties before this one, but he's quickly captured our hearts. We've only had him since January, but it sure does appear that he loves being out here in the woods with us vs. in the concrete jungle!View attachment 994077
> View attachment 994078


My girl is getting old too! But she Stihl loves to hunt squirls with her paw! Pun intended!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is it good stuff?


Canned gas is good stuff…it doesn’t have the chemical emissions package car gas does which means it will last several years. I buy it for prepped stock since I believe in SHTF, and very soon…..


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now I'd like to consider myself pretty dam good with a power saw when it comes to cut'n big timber! Not the best by any means, but pretty dang good!  However, if any any of you guys out there on this website feel the same about themselves? Think again, because this chick could probably school 98% of us!
> 
> View attachment 994074
> Dam she's fine! My hard hat is off with much respect for this lady smoke jumper!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I could care less what color, sex, religion, creed or national origin you are as long as you believe in the Constitution and can pull your own weight….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Absolutely agreed! I'm just saying when you see pictures or videos of Smoke Jumpers or Timber Fallers. A picture of a chick isn't at all the typical SJ or TF you see, and I'm sure she knows what she's doing and can pull her weight. Otherwise her boss wouldn't have her "running chain" on a SJ crew. Especially In an Old Growth burn! 

Further more she's not that big a person so my respect is even higher for her because she's running a 661!


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> I saw you had surgery, prayers brother for a speedy recovery! I downloaded a few wheelbarrow pics for 'just in case'.


Thanks brother - you can be my wheelbarrow wingman anytime! Good on you for watching out for the rest of the crew.


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Absolutely agreed! I'm just saying when you see pictures or videos of Smoke Jumpers or Timber Fallers. A picture of a chick isn't at all the typical SJ or TF you see, and I'm sure she knows what she's doing and can pull her weight. Otherwise her boss wouldn't have her "running chain" on a SJ crew. Especially In an Old Growth burn!
> 
> Further more she's not that big a person so my respect is even higher for her because she's running a 661!


Her resume (the tree) speaks for itself…..pretty impressive…


----------



## grizz55chev

ValleyForge said:


> Her resume (the tree) speaks for itself…..pretty impressive…


The undercut is still in place.


----------



## ValleyForge

grizz55chev said:


> The undercut is still in place.


I thought so too…look harder, you can see the other side….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> The undercut is still in place.


Look again bud!


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> Look again bud!


From my point of view, its hard to tell, but the wedge is still there. That tree is way above my pay scale, so I give her full credit for skill level. Would love to see a video or full pic of the tree.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now I'd like to consider myself pretty dam good with a power saw when it comes to cut'n big timber! Not the best by any means, but pretty dang good!  However, if any any of you guys out there on this website feel the same about themselves? Think again, because this chick could probably school 98% of us!
> 
> View attachment 994074
> Dam she's fine! My hard hat is off with much respect for this lady smoke jumper!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Optical delusion. If u look close u can see the undercut is clean


----------



## ValleyForge

grizz55chev said:


> From my point of view, its hard to tell, but the wedge is still there. That tree is way above my pay scale, so I give her full credit for skill level. Would love to see a video or full pic of the tree.


Zoom in on the pic..lol. Ain’t no wedge there….she’s that good…lol


----------



## sundance

ValleyForge said:


> I thought so too…look harder, you can see the other side….


Probably loose....but still in place.


----------



## ValleyForge

sundance said:


> Probably loose....but still in place.


Nope….look harder….you’re seeing a stump in the background…look to the left and you’ll see daylight….


----------



## WoodAbuser

Try this enlargement. You can see thru the undercut. That is the ground on the other side.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Optical delusion. If u look close u can see the undercut is clean


It is definitely an optical illusion, but look closely at the shadows. The snag most definitely has a face in it with cuts that properly meet and no un intentional bypass cuts. That gal knows exactly what she is doing! I'm impressed myself.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sundance said:


> Probably loose....but still in place.


Negative! I don't think this is her first day on the job!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Negative! I don't think this is her first day on the job!


Sometimes our brains play tricks on us when we look at photos. If somebody sees that wedge still in place that is what they are seeing. Why I referred to is as an optical delusion. Many times multiple people can look at the same pic and see different things.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've never seen pre mixed fuel before! That's something else!


Regular gasoline is blended for automotive use, so it has a bunch of additives, which can start to separate/break down in as little as 30 days. 

I will mix and use ethanol-free gas, or gas from a busy gas station if I am going to use it fairly soon. But it’s nice to have some on hand when needed. 

We use the pre-mix with volunteers, when available: it was decided that the extra cost of fuel is small, compared to straight gassing a pro saw. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Oh for sure! I agree.  That's why I run and only run aviation fuel in my saws. 

I was just curious about the pre mixed gas of the shelf. As I myself have never used or even seen it before.


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh for sure! I agree.  That's why I run and only run aviation fuel in my saws.
> 
> I was just curious about the pre mixed gas of the shelf. As I myself have never used or even seen it before.


I’m going to start using avgas when it goes unleaded, which should be later this year depending on the price…I’m sure the government will make a complete mess of the transition….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Sometimes our brains play tricks on us when we look at photos. If somebody sees that wedge still in place that is what they are seeing. Why I referred to is as an optical delusion. Many times multiple people can look at the same pic and see different things.


No argument here!  I'm just saying that the big snag is properly faced up and ready to fall. Plain and simple. There is no unnecessary wood in the face cut at all.  If some others can't see it? Oh well, I really don't know what else to say. I'm not trying to criticize any one here on this thread at all! If anyone's taking it that way? I definitely apologise.


----------



## MustangMike

Some want to see a vid of the tree ... I'll take the vid of her!!!

It is unusual to see a female in that line of work ... but even more unusual to see one that looks like that!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m 33 pages behind.


----------



## grizz55chev

WoodAbuser said:


> Try this enlargement. You can see thru the undercut. That is the ground on the other side.View attachment 994117


Yep, there is the shot, thanks!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Spotted: spy photos of the first working prototype testing at an undisclosed location. View attachment 993999


Taking it to the testing grounds, I know a guy there  .
Do you know "Mac" aka Michael.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Some want to see a vid of the tree ... I'll take the vid of her!!!
> 
> It is unusual to see a female in that line of work ... but even more unusual to see one that looks like that!


And in big timber! She can obviously handle big wood!


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> And in big timber! She can obviously handle big wood!


View attachment phAEKn2sRWGukh1G6XpJM-wQL40hXpyPSAkSf0jrTKY.mp4


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good friend of mine and also an excellent Sawyer. Joined forces with the dark side and is now running those Swede Saws! He was kind enough though. To hook me up with all his leftover German gear!
> 
> It all includes an assortment of all kinds of new and used spare parts. Several bars in great shape including a Stihl "Big Block" 36" Cannon for my 088. A running 170. A recently blown older original 066, and even a go pro with multiple accessories!
> 
> I am in debt to him now! I really don't know how I'm going to repay him in return, but it will be something good and worthy of all this gear and equipment. That I can promise! What a great guy he is! To bad he's gone to the dark side of the force!
> *View attachment 994070
> *


Nice score man.
So you're buddy must not know those stihl 3003 mount bars can be used on the huskys with an adapter .
Tell him I said congratulations . 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Now I'd like to consider myself pretty dam good with a power saw when it comes to cut'n big timber! Not the best by any means, but pretty dang good!  However, if any any of you guys out there on this website feel the same about themselves? Think again, because this chick could probably school 98% of us!
> 
> View attachment 994074
> Dam she's fine! My hard hat is off with much respect for this lady smoke jumper!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


That's awesome. 
Is the bypass intentional?


----------



## turnkey4099

En d of the old house scrounge. I left one round off the butt end and about 5' of the butt that is over 30". About ruined my back loading that heavy maple. MS441 did a great job both bucking and noodling. I may go back for the rest some day when I really feel masochistic. Still feel the strain loading/unloading tonight.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice score man.
> So you're buddy must not know those stihl 3003 mount bars can be used on the huskys with an adapter .
> Tell him I said congratulations .
> 
> That's awesome.
> Is the bypass intentional?


Yes Chipper. He's well aware of adapter plates that make it possible to use the bar on a Husky, and believe it or not. He even actually mentioned it! However, why would he bother fiddle farting around and slow set up time and production with un nessasary accessories if also having several 36" bars designed for Huskies? When he can just hook up a fellow cutter and friend that actually needs and can use a big block Stihl bar. Right?

Furthermore, you may consider that a full face bypass cut in those little pecker poles you harvest for fire wood, but in the size timber that woman is cutting, and especially in a burn! that tiny piss ant dutchman ain't s**t!


----------



## 501Maico

rarefish383 said:


> Did I ever ask what part of MD you are in? I'm in Frederick.


Suburbs of DC.


----------



## 501Maico

WoodAbuser said:


> Sometimes our brains play tricks on us when we look at photos. If somebody sees that wedge still in place that is what they are seeing. Why I referred to is as an optical delusion. Many times multiple people can look at the same pic and see different things.


I think it's a stale package of rice crispy treats that she is trying to break apart.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> I think it's a stale package of rice crispy treats that she is trying to break apart.


Oh my God! Your to muchmy sides hurt now! You can't be serious! I mean come on! I was thinking she's cut'n up an old giant Reese's PBC is more like it! Sawing up stale rice crispy treats is for rookie Sawyer's! She's well past that level!


----------



## sundance

WoodAbuser said:


> Sometimes our brains play tricks on us when we look at photos. If somebody sees that wedge still in place that is what they are seeing. Why I referred to is as an optical delusion. Many times multiple people can look at the same pic and see different things.


Agreed. Looked closer and it is indeed a good clean wedge cut.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sundance said:


> Agreed. Looked closer and it is indeed a good clean wedge cut.


The first time I looked at the pic I saw the wedge still in place. Didn't fit that someone trained and experienced on a hot shot team would do that, so I kept looking until my brain opened up to the real picture. Sometimes you need to look away and come back to the pic later.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes Chipper. He's well aware of adapter plates that make it possible to use the bar on a Husky, and believe it or not. He even actually mentioned it! However, why would he bother fiddle farting around and slow set up time and production with un nessasary accessories if also having several 36" bars designed for Huskies? When he can just hook up a fellow cutter and friend that actually needs and can use a big block Stihl bar. Right?
> 
> Furthermore, you may consider that a full face bypass cut in those little pecker poles you harvest for fire wood, but in the size timber that woman is cutting, and especially in a burn! that tiny piss ant dutchman ain't s**t!


Fiddle fartting around, your the guy who was talking about shortening a chain lol. You mount the adapter and you're done, unless you want to put a husky bar on, then you pull it off. I don't put them on and off unless I'm testing chains.

Seems kinda rude, when I was asking so I could learn. That being said, I usually spend a lot of time cleaning up my cuts, since I'm not in a production situation/ I have plenty of time, so why not as it's such a small amount of the overall time of the job. Also I figure it helps make up for my back cut not always being placed perfectly. 
I will use a Dutchman to shift the top around another tree at times, or to get a balance tree moving once I've place a wedge, but I very rarely wedge anything. 
I should buy some larger wedges though as I've only got 4 or 5 here and only one large one.


----------



## grizz55chev

WoodAbuser said:


> The first time I looked at the pic I saw the wedge still in place. Didn't fit that someone trained and experienced on a hot shot team would do that, so I kept looking until my brain opened up to the real picture. Sometimes you need to look away and come back to the pic later.


Now I can't un- see it! Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Fiddle fartting around, your the guy who was talking about shortening a chain lol. You mount the adapter and you're done, unless you want to put a husky bar on, then you pull it off. I don't put them on and off unless I'm testing chains.
> 
> Seems kinda rude, when I was asking so I could learn. That being said, I usually spend a lot of time cleaning up my cuts, since I'm not in a production situation/ I have plenty of time, so why not as it's such a small amount of the overall time of the job. Also I figure it helps make up for my back cut not always being placed perfectly.
> I will use a Dutchman to shift the top around another tree at times, or to get a balance tree moving once I've place a wedge, but I very rarely wedge anything.
> I should buy some larger wedges though as I've only got 4 or 5 here and only one large one.


Your absolutely right Chipper! It was rude of me to get arogant and cocky. For that I apologize! Nobody knows it all when it comes to cut'n timber! Nobody!!! And if they say they do? That just goes to show how much they really don't know. I'm not usually like that! I posted that remark in the evening after a couple cold ones and ran at the mouth a little to much. I should have definitely shown a bit more respect. I've always respected your opinion's and advice, so I do apologize! Hope I didn't cause any hard feelings bud. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Your absolutely right Chipper! It was rude of me to get arogant and cocky. For that I apologize! Nobody knows it all when it comes to cut'n timber! Nobody!!! And if they say they do? That just goes to show how much they really don't know. I'm not usually like that! I posted that remark in the evening after a couple cold ones and ran at the mouth a little to much. I should have definitely shown a bit more respect. I've always respected your opinion's and advice, so I do apologize! Hope I didn't cause any hard feelings bud.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


No hard feelings, totally forgiven, well as far as it's up to me .
I know for fact I have a lot to learn, even by her, about cutting. It would be awesome to get out and run with some of the local fallers here, unfortunately I don't think I could keep up with guys like @Logger nate up in the hills, too far out of shape, heck I could get winded climbing a "Michigan mountain"  . If I had a chance to do it, I'd try to keep up though .


----------



## grizz55chev

chipper1 said:


> No hard feelings, totally forgiven, well as far as it's up to me .
> I know for fact I have a lot to learn, even by her, about cutting. It would be awesome to get out and run with some of the local fallers here, unfortunately I don't think I could keep up with guys like @Logger nate up in the hills, too far out of shape, heck I could get winded climbing a "Michigan mountain"  . If I had a chance to do it, I'd try to keep up though .


This place is a breath of fresh air, actually people being civil to each other, mind if I hang around for a while?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> No hard feelings, totally forgiven, well as far as it's up to me .
> I know for fact I have a lot to learn, even by her, about cutting. It would be awesome to get out and run with some of the local fallers here, unfortunately I don't think I could keep up with guys like @Logger nate up in the hills, too far out of shape, heck I could get winded climbing a "Michigan mountain"  . If I had a chance to do it, I'd try to keep up though .


I'm sure all you guys would school me in your part of the country when it comes to cut'n hardwoods! I'd really like to learn more about cutting hardwood actually! That's one of the reasons why I joined this forum. However, there's no school as good as hands on experience!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Your absolutely right Chipper! It was rude of me to get arogant and cocky. For that I apologize! Nobody knows it all when it comes to cut'n timber! Nobody!!! And if they say they do? That just goes to show how much they really don't know. I'm not usually like that! I posted that remark in the evening after a couple cold ones and ran at the mouth a little to much. I should have definitely shown a bit more respect. I've always respected your opinion's and advice, so I do apologize! Hope I didn't cause any hard feelings bud.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I give props to a guy that has big enough stones to own a f-up that he's made, and accepting responsibility for it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> I give props to a guy that has big enough stones to own a f-up that he's made, and accepting responsibility for it.


Well, my old man told me when I was young that one of the differences between being a man and a boy is a man is able to suck up his pride, admit when he's wrong, and apologize when nessasary. It was definitely nessasary for me to apologize to chipper for my rudeness! Just about all of us on this forum love running power saw's. The most dangerous hand held power tool in the world in my opinion! It makes us feel like tuff guys in our own separate way's I think. However, even tuff guys should be gentleman and show respect when nessasary, so I also apologize to all of you for my rudeness in this thread! Now let's get back to doing one of the things we love to do best! Witch is cut'n, buck'n, and talk'n saws! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Thanks, but no need to apologize to me. You didn't say anything rude to me! We're all good Bruh LOL!  And apparently Chip is good too, so carry on!


----------



## MustangMike

I think a lot of it is having pride in our "skillset" that we can be both safe and productive with our "dangerous devices".

Whether you do it as a pro or for just friends and family, being able to do things that intimidates others earns you a certain degree of respect.

It may involve clearing downed trees, felling trees that are near structure, roads or power lines, or trees in the forest.

It also involves knowing your own limits and what you should not do!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Whether you do it as a pro or for just friends and family, being able to do things that intimidates others earns you a certain degree of respect.


Like taxes .


MustangMike said:


> felling trees that are near structure, roads or power lines,


Favorites, particularly the back leaners . Having the right equipment, sure goes a long way.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I very rarely wedge anything.


I use them all the time, especially when in the woods and I don't tie things off.

I also use them a lot when bucking large rounds to prevent pinches, or I pound them in to un-pinch a bar. I use large plastic ones and drive them with the X-27. They are life savers! If you need to drop a hung up leaner, inserting them in the cut will help to preclude the cut from just pinching itself and not separating (they make it slide).


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Like taxes .


People say to me "I hate taxes" to which I reply, "That is why I am so busy"!

Also, the tax program rounds everything to the nearest dollar. When folks ask me about the cents, I tell them "We are dealing with the government, they have no sense".


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I use them all the time, especially when in the woods and I don't tie things off.
> 
> I also use them a lot when bucking large rounds to prevent pinches, or I pound them in to un-pinch a bar. I use large plastic ones and drive them with the X-27. They are life savers! If you need to drop a hung up leaner, inserting them in the cut will help to preclude the cut from just pinching itself and not separating (they make it slide).


If you had a big orange Japanese power wedge, I bet you'd use them a lot less .


MustangMike said:


> People say to me "I hate taxes" to which I reply, "That is why I am so busy"!
> 
> Also, the tax program rounds everything to the nearest dollar. When folks ask me about the cents, I tell them "We are dealing with the government, they have no sense".


I've heard it said, hire out your weaknesses as soon as you can afford to, taxes .
That's a fact, no sense.


----------



## chipper1

grizz55chev said:


> This place is a breath of fresh air, actually people being civil to each other, mind if I hang around for a while?


Do you have any huskys .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I think a lot of it is having pride in our "skillset" that we can be both safe and productive with our "dangerous devices".
> 
> Whether you do it as a pro or for just friends and family, being able to do things that intimidates others earns you a certain degree of respect.
> 
> It may involve clearing downed trees, felling trees that are near structure, roads or power lines, or trees in the forest.
> 
> It also involves knowing your own limits and what you should not do!


Well said Mustang! Well said indeed!


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Do you have any huskys .


Are you Stihl worried about that?


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm sure all you guys would school me in your part of the country when it comes to cut'n hardwoods! I'd really like to learn more about cutting hardwood actually! That's one of the reasons why I joined this forum. However, there's no school as good as hands on experience!


Not me, that's why I was asking about the bypass.
I think hardwoods can be a bit less forgiving, especially in regards to barber chairs.
I think the big difference is less aggressive chains in most all angles and less off the depth gauges, which yields less ribbons lol. Smaller hinges are normal too, but need to be adjusted based on the species and the job at hand(so same as there I'd guess). Larger canopies can bring about some falling challenges as many times they are bound to other trees, this can also create dangerous situations with hangers and deadwood getting flung back to the base, thus hanging at the base to direct a fall can be a dangerous proposition. 
Brushing a hardwood out is a bit different, but they both come with their challenges.
Pretty sure you would do just fine .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> If you had a big orange Japanese power wedge, I bet you'd use them a lot less .
> 
> I've heard it said, hire out your weaknesses as soon as you can afford to, taxes .
> That's a fact, no sense.


 A wise man once told me. "Learn as much as you can and gain as much experience as you can! Throughout your entire life! That is one thing you can't get taxed out of!" 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Hard woods will and can chair more easily than conifers on average. This I do know about hard woods! However, one of the first things I was taught when break'n in was "Nothing but death happens with a full face dutchman!"


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Are you Stihl worried about that?


I'm just giving him a hard time since he runs stihls from what I've seen.
I like giving the hardcore stihl guys a bit of grief about it, meanwhile posting pics/videos of my stihls cutting and then listening to all their reasons why stihls are so great . Many never seem to get that I run them all, especially when bucking, but I'd rather have a husky in hand for limbing/falling. Just hand me a saw with a sharp chain that's full of fluids and we'll get something done .


----------



## grizz55chev

chipper1 said:


> Do you have any huskys .


Yep, a few.  All saws matter!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> A wise man once told me. "Learn as much as you can and gain as much experience as you can! Throughout your entire life! That is one thing you can't get taxed out of!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Maybe I should adapt the word "weaknesses" to be things I don't enjoy .
I'm not a fan of paperwork in general...


----------



## chipper1

grizz55chev said:


> Yep, a few.  All saws matter!


I know you do, and a few good ones too.
Here's one for the stihl fans .


----------



## WoodAbuser

I have one non-Stihl saw. A little tiny Olympic 935DF. Not a snob tho. Im glad to hear about all the other brands as long as they work well for the user.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Yesterdays score from my buddy hook'n me up!




Now I have a 046, 066, and 660 that I need to send off to be rebuilt. By the sounds of it. I may need them! Along with my two already clean and strong running primaries!

I got word yesterday that a guy got hurt in a near by camp and the show is very possibly looking for another cutter. I had a good recommendation and have good references, so I'm crossing my fingers! Really hoping I get this job. I really don't want to go back out on the Bering Sea. It would be great to be back in a strip cut'n again! Wish me luck guys!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I know you do, and a few good ones too.
> Here's one for the stihl fans .



HEY! Been know to run a hooskie a time or 2.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I have one non-Stihl saw. A little tiny Olympic 935DF. Not a snob tho. Im glad to hear about all the other brands as long as they work well for the user.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> this chick could probably school 98% of us!
> 
> View attachment 994074



Uh, the back cut is too low. Where’s the holding wood? She doesn’t get a passing grade on this cut.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> HEY! Been know to run a hooskie a time or 2.
> View attachment 994213
> View attachment 994214


Looks like they fit your hands just right...lol.


----------



## ValleyForge

mountainguyed67 said:


> Uh, the back cut is too low. Where’s the holding wood? She doesn’t get a passing grade on this cut.


Holding wood? Too low? You sniffing premix? Lol


----------



## sean donato

Only saw running I got to do this weekend was the little battery dewalt. Brother in law took his deck down and dropped off the larger sections at my place. I wish I would have been there to take the whole thing down as it was huge and had very nice 2x12 boards. Think the deck measures 34'x20'. He hacked it all up. I was pretty mad at him, but thats just how it goes. Had a birthday party to go to Saturday so that took up half the day. 
Started working on my weekdays off for my uncle again. Sure wish we could figure insurance out. I really miss being a real mechanic. I had hopes of getting the hydraulics done on the Kubota, but were still waiting on fittings that were ordered about 2 weeks ago now. Getting a little frustrated waiting. They had everything in stock when we placed the order then the shipment shoes up incomplete. Not even enough to get started. I'm in a 10 day stretch at work, all afternoon to evening shifts so I'll not get a lot done around the house till I have off again. 
Cheers all.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ValleyForge said:


> Holding wood? Too low? You sniffing premix? Lol



I haven’t seen anyone cut straight into the vee, and haven’t seen stumps like that. The Forest service teaches to leave holding wood. This is a new one on me. Haven’t seen it.


----------



## sean donato

why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.


----------



## LondonNeil

Brufab said:


> Around 5$ a qt for generic and 7-8$ for echo red armor. Those gal cans go for 20$. I bought 6 or 8 cans and reuse them as they fit nice in my echo saw boxes. Stihl and I think husky make there own premix fuel aswell.





Kodiak Kid said:


> Is it good stuff?





Lee192233 said:


> It's good stuff. I use it to store the saws. I put about 1/2 tank in and run it for awhile then shut em down. The Echo Red Armor is supposed to be good for 2 years after opening. None of my equipment sits longer than 2-3 months so it gives a little piece of mind when starting after sitting.


stihl moto mix, aspen etc etc are alkalyte fuel, it doesn't contin the aromatics that are in pump fuel, nor the oxidisers (ethanol etc). its better for the user as aromatic fumes are nasty, and its better for the saw as the aromatics form the gums, and we all know the oxidisers are not good for rubbers. If you don't use much fuel, or at the other end use loads and breathe the fumes (pros, or milling) then.alkalyte fuels are a good option.


----------



## rarefish383

501Maico said:


> Suburbs of DC.


Started in Adelphi and moved to Olney. My Dad owned Olney Tree service, his brother owned the family business, Bonifant's Tree. The family settled on Bonifant Rd in 1721. Suburbs of DC aren't that bad. My Dad grew up at the intersection of Eastern and New Hampshire on the DC line. Part of their farm was in DC. I'm about 30 miles from DC and 25 from Baltimore, I can still deer hunt with a high powered rifle in Frederick County.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.



A search shows both ways, hmmm. To each his own.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Regular gasoline is blended for automotive use, so it has a bunch of additives, which can start to separate/break down in as little as 30 days.
> 
> I will mix and use ethanol-free gas, or gas from a busy gas station if I am going to use it fairly soon. But it’s nice to have some on hand when needed.
> 
> We use the pre-mix with volunteers, when available: it was decided that the extra cost of fuel is small, compared to straight gassing a pro saw.
> 
> Philbert


the additives are detergents and good for small engines too i think


Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh for sure! I agree.  That's why I run and only run aviation fuel in my saws.
> 
> I was just curious about the pre mixed gas of the shelf. As I myself have never used or even seen it before.


aviation fuel is alkalyte, stick with it.


sean donato said:


> why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.


the higher back cut provides a step to reduce the likelihood of a tree slipping backwards off the stump.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> stihl moto mix, aspen etc etc are alkalyte fuel, it doesn't contin the aromatics that are in pump fuel, nor the oxidisers (ethanol etc). its better for the user as aromatic fumes are nasty, and its better for the saw as the aromatics form the gums, and we all know the oxidisers are not good for rubbers. If you don't use much fuel, or at the other end use loads and breathe the fumes (pros, or milling) then.alkalyte fuels are a good option.


My cousin and I just had an Interesting conversation about storage of gas equipment. He has his pilots license and Flys pretty frequently, so has ample supplies of av gas around. He typically runs non ethonal or av gas in all his small gas powered equipment. During storage he runs them all dry. I'm no fan of the lead in av gas so I refuse to run it in my equipment, but I have switched to non ethonal for storage over winter. On a few occasions I've thought about (thinking weed wacker and rotatiller) getting some canned fuel running them out of normal gas and then running some can fuel through them. Now I don't typically have fuel system issues either so it may be a moot point.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ValleyForge said:


> Holding wood?



Holding wood = hinge.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Do you have any huskys .


No, but I have a Bernese Mountain Dog, and they are bigger than a Husky.





If it looks like she is growling, showing her teeth, not so. She sticks her nose between the slats and falls asleep. Then her head starts to slide down and pulls her lips up.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> A search shows both ways, hmmm. To each his own.





LondonNeil said:


> the additives are detergents and good for small engines too i think
> 
> aviation fuel is alkalyte, stick with it.
> 
> the higher back cut provides a step to reduce the likelihood of a tree slipping backwards off the stump.


I have a family friend that's a logger, he's taught me a lot about felling, most of which is keeping a nice but end and the stump low. Wood loss is a big no, no. So no open face cuts and he gets pretty cranky when you face and back cut don't line up. 
In practice I try to line them up, but get a tad high from time to time, however I don't understand why or how a higher back cut would prevent the tree from sliding off the back of the stump. (?) Don't really make sense. You hinge wood keeps it from sliding back till it breaks, and if you have bounce back a slightly higher back cut isn't gonna stop it.


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> Uh, the back cut is too low. Where’s the holding wood? She doesn’t get a passing grade on this cut.





ValleyForge said:


> Holding wood? Too low? You sniffing premix? Lol


theres a good hinge there, it just looks small as the tree is big


----------



## mountainguyed67

Last time at our mountain place we pulled seven trees out of here while making access to put in a water tank. Some got bucked up and hauled to friends that run a store, they’ll sell it or burn it themselves. We’ll be doing more of that soon, I’ll try to get pictures this time.


----------



## rarefish383

sean donato said:


> why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.


4 generations and 50 years we always cut level into the notch, we always leave wood holding, If you cut through the notch, there is no hinge, and the tree can twist, especially with a slight breeze and no tag line.


----------



## rarefish383

I didn't see the tree or notch and was not commenting on it. Just saying what we have done for four generations.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> My cousin and I just had an Interesting conversation about storage of gas equipment. He has his pilots license and Flys pretty frequently, so has ample supplies of av gas around. He typically runs non ethonal or av gas in all his small gas powered equipment. During storage he runs them all dry. I'm no fan of the lead in av gas so I refuse to run it in my equipment, but I have switched to non ethonal for storage over winter. On a few occasions I've thought about (thinking weed wacker and rotatiller) getting some canned fuel running them out of normal gas and then running some can fuel through them. Now I don't typically have fuel system issues either so it may be a moot point.


lead free aviation fuel is around, no idea if its common yet. something like 101UL its called. btw the ron uses a different scale, 101 aviation is something like 110 road ron i think.


sean donato said:


> I have a family friend that's a logger, he's taught me a lot about felling, most of which is keeping a nice but end and the stump low. Wood loss is a big no, no. So no open face cuts and he gets pretty cranky when you face and back cut don't line up.
> In practice I try to line them up, but get a tad high from time to time, however I don't understand why or how a higher back cut would prevent the tree from sliding off the back of the stump. (?) Don't really make sense. You hinge wood keeps it from sliding back till it breaks, and if you have bounce back a slightly higher back cut isn't gonna stop it.


i thought that was probably why no step, but wasn't sure. why the face cut that way up? if the other way up but lower it would waste no more wood and allow for a higher back cut...no? (remember,ive never felled a tree so am a youtube know it all )


----------



## LondonNeil

like in that diagram above


----------



## rarefish383

I had to go back and look at the notch. We don't use the Humbolt notch, other than that a pretty dang nice back cut. On typical East Coast hardwood in the 100' range and 30"-36" we liked to leave about a 4' hinge. Of course in a residential setting we would have it all topped and and dropping a 30' to 50' stem with a tag line on it, it could be a mutha to pull over.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.


The reason for making your back cut flush with the top cut in a Humboldt face or flush with the bottom cut in a conventional face when cutting saw logs is because it Ieavs a flusher end of a saw log for less triming. To save production time. This is typically only done when droping timber into a good clearing out in front of the intended direction of the fall or "lead" if you will. With no other standing merchantable, non merchantable, defective timber, or snags out in front of the fall. If the area of your lead is completely clear. There is no possiblity of the tree brushing into another standing tree thus possibly causing the falling tree to slide back off the stump twords the Faller. If your timber is falling into or twords other standing. The higher back cut creates a stop. In case of the tree brushing back.

In short back cuts are cut flush with face cuts when leading into big clearings because it's perfectly safe and saves the cutter production time from not having to "trim the butt" like you would if the butt has a safty step. Like I mentioned earlier. When leading into other standing. A safty step should be used.

Keep in mind! Often a lot of the safty step can break off when using a swinging Dutchman with a conventional face or Humboldt if brushing into other standing timber!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> lead free aviation fuel is around, no idea if its common yet. something like 101UL its called. btw the ron uses a different scale, 101 aviation is something like 110 road ron i think.
> 
> i thought that was probably why no step, but wasn't sure. why the face cut that way up? if the other way up but lower it would waste no more wood and allow for a higher back cut...no? (remember,ive never felled a tree so am a youtube know it all )


I think you should change your name to the London logger.  Evening Neil.


----------



## Philbert

Raising the back cut leaves a step, referred to as a ‘stump shot’. It reduces the likelihood of the cut base of the falling tree slipping backwards when falling. 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> lead free aviation fuel is around, no idea if its common yet. something like 101UL its called. btw the ron uses a different scale, 101 aviation is something like 110 road ron i think.
> 
> i thought that was probably why no step, but wasn't sure. why the face cut that way up? if the other way up but lower it would waste no more wood and allow for a higher back cut...no? (remember,ive never felled a tree so am a youtube know it all )


Yes, but you are talking in a logging situation. Valley used to always give me hell if I posted a pic with a perfect notch, but 3' high. He said they were required to cut their stumps 8" or less. In a residential setting, we do ALL of the work and come back and flush cut the stumps last to keep from dulling a saw when it was still needed. The stump grinder was coming in behind us, and no sense in making a stump higher than necessary for him, or too low, and dulling the saws. We usually had one saw on the truck for flushing stumps, often a Super 1050 with a 36" bar.


----------



## rarefish383

I should read a whole post before replying. I don't know why, but all the farmers in our area do the high back cut thing, and never use tag lines. They have more trees come over backward than you want to think about. What happens is, since they don't have a lean, or a tag line, they cut the hinge through. Then a slight wind pushes the tree backwards, closes up that high, down ward wedge, and pushes the butt of the tree right off the front of the stump, into the ground, then it comes right back at them. Lots of farmers get killed that way.


----------



## ValleyForge

LondonNeil said:


> theres a good hinge there, it just looks small as the tree is big


Oh I agree….I was wondering why he was questioning it….we are on the same page….


----------



## ValleyForge

mountainguyed67 said:


> Holding wood = hinge.


Was there something wrong with it?


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> The reason for making your back cut flush with the top cut in a Humboldt face or flush with the bottom cut in a conventional face when cutting saw logs is because it Ieavs a flusher end of a saw log for less triming. To save production time. This is typically only done when droping timber into a good clearing out in front of the intended direction of the fall or "lead" if you will. With no other standing merchantable, non merchantable, defective timber, or snags out in front of the fall. If the area of your lead is completely clear. There is no possiblity of the tree brushing into another standing tree thus possibly causing the falling tree to slide back off the stump twords the Faller. If your timber is falling into or twords other standing. The higher back cut creates a stop. In case of the tree brushing back.
> 
> In short back cuts are cut flush with face cuts when leading into big clearings because it's perfectly safe and saves the cutter production time from not having to "trim the butt" like you would if the butt has a safty step. Like I said when leading into other standing. A safty step should be used. Keep in mind! Often a lot of the safty step can break off when using a swinging Dutchman and brushing into other standing timber!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Good description, and matches the pic above. The high, or what we call, the farmer cut, is where they start a foot or more higher than their face cut and come down at a steep angle, often meeting their wedge and completely cutting the hinge through. It makes a ramp that shoots the front of the log forward, often several feet. Not the step you guys are describing.


----------



## ValleyForge

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 994226


She’s isn’t using a convention cut however….


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> why wouldn't you cut straight in line the "vee" of your face cut? Most go a tad higher for some reason, but truthfully if you ever watch pro fellers it's always right in line with the notch. Seen some other interesting methods, but never tried them.


The reason for making your back cut flush with the top cut in a Humboldt face or flush with the bottom cut in a conventional face when cutting saw logs is because it Ieavs a flusher end of a saw log for less triming. To save production time. This is typically only done when droping timber into a good clearing out in front of the intended direction of the fall or "lead" if you will. With no other standing merchantable, non merchantable, defective timber, or snags out in front of the fall. If the area of your lead is completely clear. There is no possiblity of the tree brushing into another standing tree thus possibly causing the falling tree to slide back off the stump twords the Faller. If your timber is falling into or twords other standing. The higher back cut creates a stop. In case of the tree brushing back.

In short back cuts are cut flush with face cuts when leading into big clearings because it's perfectly safe and saves the cutter production time from not having to "trim the butt" like you would if the butt has a safty step. Like I said. When leading into other standing. A safty step should be used. Keep in mind! Often a lot of the safty step can break off when using a swinging Dutchman and brushing into other standing timber!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Uh, the back cut is too low. Where’s the holding wood? She doesn’t get a passing grade on this cut.


The hinge is the holding wood! The difference in levels of the face cut and back cut have nothing to do with holding wood as long as there is no unintentional bypass cut in the face creating a "full face" dutchman or "hard" dutchman. You immediately started relieving "holding wood" once you start your first face cut up until your deep into you back cut and closing in on your hinge. The "hinge" is the last of your holding wood. "Holding wood" Holds the tree in place.

Now, she is cutting a level stump but her hinge is still "holding" the tree. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## rarefish383

Since I mentioned Valley, I didn't want ValleyForge to think I meant him. We used to have a member, Valley Firewood up in Alaska. He changed his name to ChoppyChoppy. I just did a search and he hasn't been seen in a year. I hope all is well, I think he was a good guy. Sometimes he would pluck my very last nerve, like your best friend can do that. A homeowner would post a legitimate question like, "how long will it take to split a cord of wood with a Harbor Freight electric splitter". Several people would give answers who had used little electrics, or say just get a small hydraulic. Then Valley would say, "well, the conveyor on my processor holds 2 cord just setting on it, and I can load a 53 foot semi in half an hour, ***** ". You would just laugh and say, thanks Valley, that helped. All I can say is, I have a bunch of high Spruce stumps, till I'm finished at my daughters place.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I have a family friend that's a logger, he's taught me a lot about felling, most of which is keeping a nice but end and the stump low. Wood loss is a big no, no. So no open face cuts and he gets pretty cranky when you face and back cut don't line up.
> In practice I try to line them up, but get a tad high from time to time, however I don't understand why or how a higher back cut would prevent the tree from sliding off the back of the stump. (?) Don't really make sense. You hinge wood keeps it from sliding back till it breaks, and if you have bounce back a slightly higher back cut isn't gonna stop it.


Yes and no. The tree can flex and bounce off the stump when loading up with spring into another tree or it may not all depending on size of both trees, angles at collision, and distance between fall tree and standing tree. A lot of variables involved. A higher back cut isn't 100% insurance against the tree  shooting back, but it often dose prevent it! It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes and no. The tree can flex and bounce off the stump when loading up with spring into another tree or it may not all depending on size of both trees, angles at collision, and distance between fall tree and standing tree. A lot of variables involved. A higher back cut isn't 100% insurance against the tree  shooting back, but it often dose prevent it! It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!View attachment 994239


Who was the artist? Lol


----------



## chipper1

Did someone say high stumps .

There are many reasons guys leave them high, on a residential tree job why not "stand up and fell".
I've cut them real high just to make them clear decks, fences(neighbors fence), power lines, garages, and the like.


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> Who was the artist? Lol


When the crayons get broke out, you know things are getting serious!

Edit, to add to that, I've always found it hard to move my hands enough when I'm talking online to get my point across


----------



## LondonNeil

How did Joe post with quote from Kodiak 5 minutes before Kodiak posted??? Time travel?


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> How did Joe post with quote from Kodiak 5 minutes before Kodiak posted??? Time travel?


Duplicate post.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> How did Joe post with quote from Kodiak 5 minutes before Kodiak posted??? Time travel?


I accidentally posted twice! Sorry guys! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware! And try to to post the same post twice!


----------



## ValleyForge

LondonNeil said:


> How did Joe post with quote from Kodiak 5 minutes before Kodiak posted??? Time travel?


Quantum entanglement….lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> Who was the artist? Lol





ValleyForge said:


> Who was the artist? Lol


Unfortunately me!  That's why I run a saw and not a paint brush!


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes and no. The tree can flex and bounce off the stump when loading up with spring into another tree or it may not all depending on size of both trees, angles at collision, and distance between fall tree and standing tree. A lot of variables involved. A higher back cut isn't 100% insurance against the tree  shooting back, but it often dose prevent it! It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!View attachment 994239


I started to draw some pics and take pics of them to post. When you've been around felling a long time you learn some cool tricks. But, I wouldn't want to encourage people who have never done it to try it in their yard tomorrow. Most of our work was in the high end neighborhoods of Potomac, Bethesda-Chevy Chase, around DC. There were homes that had Azealia beds 100 years old. Azealia's 10-12 feet high, and just as wide, grown right up against the base of a big old Oak. You had several choices, bring in a big crane if you could get it close, dig the Azealia up till the log was gone, or just smash it and tell the home owner there was no other way. We would have our climber come down till he was just a little above the Azealia, make a wide conventional notch. Put a baseball bat sized limb across the notch, almost out to the bark. When the log came over and hit that limb it would jump out, over the flower bed and land flat on the ground. It would not nose dive and make a big divot. It would compress the ground, but we new how to fix that with out sod or seed.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> How did Joe post with quote from Kodiak 5 minutes before Kodiak posted??? Time travel?


Had to be time travel. In real life, I'm so old and fat, and slow, I have a hard time getting my right foot to pass my left.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Most definitely! If your going to take chances in urban areas? You better dang well know what you doing!! I would never try and swing even a slight leaner over a building or any other urban structure. I have however lifted trees leaning heavy over houses with jacks assisted with wedges and even just wedges. I've had over a dozen wedges in four foot trees leaning towards houses before. With three or four different stacks across the back cut assisted with bigger singles and lifted the tree over just fine. Of course I would do a few bore tests first. Making sure the base was solid and sound! Then I'd beat my guts out  and make sure to leave a big hinge holding until the tree commits! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## rarefish383

After we took down an Oak, about 20"s and 80 feet tall, leaning slightly over the front of a house, right next to the side walk, this old, old, old gardener came up and pointed at the stump on the other side of the walk. He said he took the other Oak down, they were twins. But, he scared the homeowners so bad they wouldn't let him take the other one down. He said he started a foot off the ground, cut in till the bar just started to pinch. drove a wedge in and pulled the saw out, Every foot he cut in till it almost pinched and kept going till he shifted the weight from over the house, to over the front yard. The part that scared me was he said when it started to shift weight over the front, he had no way to get off the ladder and had to jump. I've heard of guys doing that under more controlled conditions, but I was never tempted to try it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Decided to split this maple log to make a shave horse out of it. Also scrounged the rest for next years firewood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

rarefish383 said:


> After we took down an Oak, about 20"s and 80 feet tall, leaning slightly over the front of a house, right next to the side walk, this old, old, old gardener came up and pointed at the stump on the other side of the walk. He said he took the other Oak down, they were twins. But, he scared the homeowners so bad they wouldn't let him take the other one down. He said he started a foot off the ground, cut in till the bar just started to pinch. drove a wedge in and pulled the saw out, Every foot he cut in till it almost pinched and kept going till he shifted the weight from over the house, to over the front yard. The part that scared me was he said when it started to shift weight over the front, he had no way to get off the ladder and had to jump. I've heard of guys doing that under more controlled conditions, but I was never tempted to try it.


No! Not I! Working off a ladder is just asking for it! Plain and simple!

Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware! And never do tree work off a dang ladder!


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> No! Not I! Working off a ladder is just asking for it! Plain and simple!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware! And never do tree work off a dang ladder!


So, do you tie into the tree just above, or just below the last wedge?


----------



## rarefish383

Be Stihl said:


> Decided to split this maple log to make a shave horse out of it. Also scrounged the rest for next years firewood. View attachment 994253
> View attachment 994254


See, that's what happens when the price of steel goes up and you recycle all of your old wedges. I had to go out and spend $1300 bucks on a 660 and a couple different bars and an other hundred or so on a mill, just to crack a White Pine in half to make a table for my cabin.


----------



## ValleyForge

rarefish383 said:


> See, that's what happens when the price of steel goes up and you recycle all of your old wedges. I had to go out and spend $1300 bucks on a 660 and a couple different bars and an other hundred or so on a mill, just to crack a White Pine in half to make a table for my cabin.


Did you do something wrong?? Lol


----------



## rarefish383

Well I never had the energy to split a whole log in half with a wedge and sledge, so I did the right thing for me.

Hum, I seemed to double post that pic.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> HEY! Been know to run a hooskie a time or 2.
> View attachment 994213


Once a yr whether you need to or not.
Kinda like taking a shower, but that's once a month whether you need it or not lol.


----------



## EvoOneMkVIII

Cheesecutter said:


> Old shipping pallets are ready to burn and most businesses give them away. I started out knocking on doors and asking about dead or down trees. I removed the wood as quickly and safely as possibly, and always treated the land better than I would my own. I pile all the brush, fill any ruts, and even rake the sawdust piles. Word of mouth has spread to the point that people stop by or call me to see if I'll clean up a tree for them. So far this year I've been asked to clean up a cedar and pine, 10 acres of hard maple tops, 300 4-20i" trees to thin a woods, 175 walnut tops,, a silver maple, 11 standing dead red elm, and just today another 32 oak & walnut tops plus any tree damaged by the loggers. I will need to put a couple of these jobs on hold until next fall, but most landowners understand.


It sounds like you have a fulltime job of this. I'm old but envious, enjjoying my tree cutting all the time.


----------



## chipper1

EvoOneMkVIII said:


> It sounds like you have a fulltime job of this. I'm old but envious, enjjoying my tree cutting all the time.


Welcome to AS Evo .


----------



## SS396driver

Well I drained the gas and it looked fresh . Refilled 5 pulls it started ran but only with the choke 1/2 on once I got it to rev I opened the choke and it cut nicely but died at idle . Guess I need to replace the carburetor if I can get one or rebuild it. It’s got a weird chain adjuster on it


----------



## SS396driver

Made the misses a large bell out of an oxygen tank it's got a nice mellow sound had it hanging from the tree branch but she had to walk a good ways to use so I made the stand today from oak and ash bits from the woodpile


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Made the misses a large bell out of an oxygen tank it's got a nice mellow sound had it hanging from the tree branch but she had to walk a good ways to use so I made the stand today from oak and ash bits from the woodpile View attachment 994297


That's cool, do you happen to have a video of it.
Maybe she could just shoot it with a 22 or something to get it to ring .
Speaking of shooting, anyone looking for some cheap 308, I'm having a hard time holding back.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, do you happen to have a video of it.
> Maybe she could just shoot it with a 22 or something to get it to ring .
> Speaking of shooting, anyone looking for some cheap 308, I'm having a hard time holding back.
> View attachment 994300


Yes I do but I can’t upload to YouTube from my phone for some strange reason . I have to download it to my laptop and then upload to YouTube


----------



## Lee192233

The fog from rolled in from Lake Michigan and made a beautiful sunset. 

I was going to assist a climber take down 2 big ash trees and a red maple at my FIL's this weekend. Had to nix the plans because we had almost 3" of rain this week. Now I can get a bunch of ash bucked and hauled up to the woodshed. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Today's work!

Purposely chairing a 120 foot snag with a couple bore and plunge cuts to remove a plug, make a couple hard dutchman relief cuts, pack hole with tanerite and saw waste, get back a couple hundred yards, squeeze the trigger and you got yourself a Blown Throne! 

Try it some time, and you'll see that it's a blast! 

Actually maybe you shouldn't try it! 



How do you scrounge firewood! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Well I drained the gas and it looked fresh . Refilled 5 pulls it started ran but only with the choke 1/2 on once I got it to rev I opened the choke and it cut nicely but died at idle . Guess I need to replace the carburetor if I can get one or rebuild it. It’s got a weird chain adjuster on it View attachment 994274
> View attachment 994275
> View attachment 994276


Junky Oregon safety chain. It cuts.


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Today's work!
> 
> Purposely chairing a 120 foot snag with a couple bore and plunge cuts to remove a plug, make a couple hard dutchman relief cuts, pack hole with tanerite and saw waste, get back a couple hundred yards, squeeze the trigger and you got yourself a Blown Throne!
> 
> Try it some time, and you'll see that it's a blast!
> 
> Actually maybe you shouldn't try it!
> View attachment 994304
> View attachment 994305
> View attachment 994307
> How do you scrounge firewood!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I think that would be a hoot. I'm not sure my neighbors from Chicago would see the fun in it though! 
We have a microwave that has been intermittently blowing the breaker for the last six years. My wife wants to put a couple pounds of tannerite in it and blow it to smithereens!


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> Junky Oregon safety chain. It cuts.


Nothing wrong with that chain. 

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> The reason for making your back cut flush with the top cut in a Humboldt face or flush with the bottom cut in a conventional face when cutting saw logs is because it Ieavs a flusher end of a saw log for less triming. To save production time. This is typically only done when droping timber into a good clearing out in front of the intended direction of the fall or "lead" if you will. With no other standing merchantable, non merchantable, defective timber, or snags out in front of the fall. If the area of your lead is completely clear. There is no possiblity of the tree brushing into another standing tree thus possibly causing the falling tree to slide back off the stump twords the Faller. If your timber is falling into or twords other standing. The higher back cut creates a stop. In case of the tree brushing back.
> 
> In short back cuts are cut flush with face cuts when leading into big clearings because it's perfectly safe and saves the cutter production time from not having to "trim the butt" like you would if the butt has a safty step. Like I said. When leading into other standing. A safty step should be used. Keep in mind! Often a lot of the safty step can break off when using a swinging Dutchman and brushing into other standing timber!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Been hard to keep up with all your replys lol. I most typically use the Humboldt and a conventional face cut. The Dutchman (the way I understand it) I typically shy away from. I'm am not super comfortable allowing part of a hinge to be prematurely broken unless I specifically have to, and wouldn't do this near anything I was worried about crushing.
I have no reservations or issues telling someone I won't take a tree down, and it has cost me several great spots over the years. Although I've taken lots of blow overs, hang ups and other peoples f-ups down. I do prefer to be out in the woods away from everything. 
I can't say I agree with your assement that a Humboldt isn't safe, or cutting higher has some sort of additional safty margin built in over a good hinge. If I'm worried about a tree coming back I'll use an open face and wedge it on over. I typically won't sacrifice a good hinge unless it's absolutely nessisary. 
Idk we've all been taught a bit different and im no expert by any means, and wouldn't attempt a lot of things, but what I do works for me, and was taught by a very knowledgeable and safty oriented feller. He's just picky about his stumps and butts.


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> Nothing wrong with that chain.
> 
> Philbert


Thats a matter of opinion.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Today's work!
> 
> Purposely chairing a 120 foot snag with a couple bore and plunge cuts to remove a plug, make a couple hard dutchman relief cuts, pack hole with tanerite and saw waste, get back a couple hundred yards, squeeze the trigger and you got yourself a Blown Throne!
> View attachment 994304
> View attachment 994305
> View attachment 994307
> How do you scrounge firewood!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!





Lee192233 said:


> I think that would be a hoot. I'm not sure my neighbors from Chicago would see the fun in it though!
> We have a microwave that has been intermittently blowing the breaker for the last six years. My wife wants to put a couple pounds of tannerite in it and blow it to smithereens!


Sounds like you got yourself a darn good woman!


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a darn good woman!


I definitely found a great one!

She heaved all those big oak quarters while I sat on my butt and split them.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> I definitely found a great one!View attachment 994338
> 
> She heaved all those big oak quarters while I sat on my butt and split them.


Man I gotta beg mine just to help stack the splits lol.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Some want to see a vid of the tree ... I'll take the vid of her!!!
> 
> It is unusual to see a female in that line of work ... but even more unusual to see one that looks like that!


Yeah….usually they look like “don’t move here”….


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> It’s got a weird chain adjuster on it View attachment 994274
> View attachment 994275
> View attachment 994276


Those rarely work well. If you get the saw running satisfactorily you can probably get a new cover that has the standard tensioner for cheap to free….pm me if you want, I may have one.


----------



## svk

Joined the model 71 club today so I can hang with the likes of Matt and Mike. Also scored this .35 Whelen improved on a Springfield action. Rarely do I see a gun from my bucket list let alone find two at the same shop AND they are (sorta) within my budget.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Been hard to keep up with all your replys lol. I most typically use the Humboldt and a conventional face cut. The Dutchman (the way I understand it) I typically shy away from. I'm am not super comfortable allowing part of a hinge to be prematurely broken unless I specifically have to, and wouldn't do this near anything I was worried about crushing.
> I have no reservations or issues telling someone I won't take a tree down, and it has cost me several great spots over the years. Although I've taken lots of blow overs, hang ups and other peoples f-ups down. I do prefer to be out in the woods away from everything.
> I can't say I agree with your assement that a Humboldt isn't safe, or cutting higher has some sort of additional safty margin built in over a good hinge. If I'm worried about a tree coming back I'll use an open face and wedge it on over. I typically won't sacrifice a good hinge unless it's absolutely nessisary.
> Idk we've all been taught a bit different and im no expert by any means, and wouldn't attempt a lot of things, but what I do works for me, and was taught by a very knowledgeable and safty oriented feller. He's just picky about his stumps and butts.


Not quite sure I follow you bud. I'm not really understanding your definition of a Dutchman.Ther are two different major types of Dutchman. One can be extremely dangerous! The "Full Face Dutchman" or "Hard Dutchman" they are both the same type of Dutchman. The other can be extremely helpful and presents very very little danger when used correctly. The "Soft Dutchman" or "Swinging Dutchman." Also both the same type of Dutchman is not for inexperienced cutters. I'm not referring to you your self as inexperienced so please don't take it that way. Quite the opposite. I've read enough of your post to see you have a good understanding of the fundamentals of felling timber. The "Soft Dutchman" or Swinging Dutchman" can be used to minimize wedging or even eliminate wedging all together on a tree with certain amounts of lean. How heavy of a lean you can swing with a SD depends on skill level and experience at swinging timber. Swinging trees around in further opposite directions of lean than others can take mutch time to learn! Months and months sometimes a year or two. Some cutters have better technique and can simply swing timber more easily than others. Judgement on degree of lean plays a huge part in this.  The swinging Dutchman can also be assisted with a swizzle cut.

The Full Face Dutchman is usually created from unintentional bypass cuts in either the bottom cut or top cut in the face cut and usually done by people who have no clue on the basic fundamentals of cutting timber. Just let me make this clear so please bare with me. On the west coast and in Alaska. We don't call it a "wedge cut". We call it a "face cut"or "face up" it takes to cuts obviously to face up a tree to fall. The top cut and bottom cut. Weather it's a Humboldt or Conventional Face. The unintentional bypass cut creates a kerf all the way across the stump. Past the intersection where the top face cut and bottom face cut should meet at the front of the hinge wood. Henceforth the name "Full Face Dutchman". A FFD can be created from an unintentional bypass in either the top cut, bottom cut, or both. This is when stumps turn sloppy and very dangerous!
Thus prematurely breaking hinge wood when the kerf closes while cutting into your back cut twords the hinge. Thus causing loss of control in early stages of the trees commitment to fall. Or and this is a big "OR!!!" Creating resistance in forward momentum thus causing the relieved wood behind the hinge to keep moving aft. Then instantly riping the trunk in half twords the top and chairing the tree! Now, I know you know what chairing is or "Barber Chair" as many folks call it, and we all know that a face cut dose not need a full face dutchman to cause a tree to chair. Certian trees chair more easily than others even trees with perfect face cuts, back cuts, and little lean. I'll stop here Sean and go more into depth on Dutchman's latter on. If you already know everything I've just mentioned in this post. I'll stop this desccusion with you all together because I don't want to waste either of our time on a topic we are both already familiar with ok bud.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Stumps from trees fell with a "Soft Dutchman" or
"Swinging Dutchman" also known as a Swing Cut .
Note: No unintentional bypass cuts creating a hard dutchman in front of the hinge wood. And some of the back cut wood is not attached to the stump because of the intentional bypass SD. If you look close you can see a kerf in between the SD and BC. This will often easily break right off if the tree happens to shoot back and hit the back cut! 





Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> Raising the back cut leaves a step, referred to as a ‘stump shot’. It reduces the likelihood of the cut base of the falling tree slipping backwards when falling.
> 
> Philbert



Im gonna ask the Forest Service people I volunteer with why they stress the back cut being higher, maybe that’s the reason.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Ok, I'll post my beautiful artwork One more time and give a brief description of the reason for a step in between face cuts and back cuts. It's a safty thing! It "helps" to prevent the "possibility" of a tree shooting back off the stump should it brush into another tree and load up with a springing affect. I've seen this happen many many times and It works! Not always, but it works, and it works with either a conventional or Humboldt face! However, it works better with a Humboldt. If you are dropn'em into a big open clearing a step is not as nessasary as felling twords or into other standing. However,  It is our responsibility as cutters to know better in the first place and therefore get the hell back and away from the stump fast once the tree is fully committed! Just research it in any good book on just even the basic fundamentals of falling timber. You can also use Google, Library, Amazon, E-bay, or ask any Cutter that comes from the Old School! The info and facts are out there gentleman! It's up to all of us to learn as much of it as we can in this business! Weather you run saw for a living or just for pleasure! 

Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Today's work!
> 
> Purposely chairing a 120 foot snag with a couple bore and plunge cuts to remove a plug, make a couple hard dutchman relief cuts, pack hole with tanerite and saw waste, get back a couple hundred yards, squeeze the trigger and you got yourself a Blown Throne!
> 
> Try it some time, and you'll see that it's a blast!
> 
> Actually maybe you shouldn't try it!
> View attachment 994304
> View attachment 994305
> View attachment 994307
> How do you scrounge firewood!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


What caliber was that chain?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

30-06 Springfield


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> I definitely found a great one!View attachment 994338
> 
> She heaved all those big oak quarters while I sat on my butt and split them.


Nice work!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Coffee time?


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Those rarely work well. If you get the saw running satisfactorily you can probably get a new cover that has the standard tensioner for cheap to free….pm me if you want, I may have one.


Thanks I'll keep you in mind . I'm going to pull the muffler and take a look at it today . If it looks good I'll proceed if not it's a parts saw


----------



## 501Maico

rarefish383 said:


> Started in Adelphi and moved to Olney. My Dad owned Olney Tree service, his brother owned the family business, Bonifant's Tree. The family settled on Bonifant Rd in 1721. Suburbs of DC aren't that bad. My Dad grew up at the intersection of Eastern and New Hampshire on the DC line. Part of their farm was in DC. I'm about 30 miles from DC and 25 from Baltimore, I can still deer hunt with a high powered rifle in Frederick County.


I has a chance to meet your Dad's brother around last September. I bought new climbing gear and I was reluctant to spend money on a harness without trying it on first. Mentioned this to a friend who knew him and I was invited to try some on at the shop. I ended up buying one online without trying any on and I'm very happy with the fit. There are so many adjustments to make and I wouldn't feel right messing up someones fit.
My aunt had a farm in Olney and I loved to go there in the 60's when I was young. Dirt roads to get there. Drove my first car, an old beater Straight 8 Buick that her sons had. I almost knocked down a gate post with it.
I have a large mostly wooded property in PA that I wanted to make my retirement home but all of the work and driving made me loose interest. Mice are evil. Working on the weekends, It took me over 2 years just to dig a 3' deep 2000' trench for power and phone through rock and 3 creeks.


----------



## Be Stihl

svk said:


> It’s difficult to compare the two without inserting “hardwood” jokes lol but I’m definitely seeking quality vs quantity.
> 
> There’s lots of 6’s and 7’s out there. I’m seeking a 9 that isn’t crazy lol. All tens are crazy…those ones are fun while they last but they never do lol.


Your searching for a unicorn!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Stumps from trees fell with a "Soft Dutchman" or
> "Swinging Dutchman" also known as a Swing Cut .
> Note: No unintentional bypass cuts creating a hard dutchman in front of the hinge wood. And some of the back cut wood is not attached to the stump because of the intentional bypass SD. If you look close you can see a kerf in between the SD and BC. This will often easily break right off if the tree happens to shoot back and hit the back cut!
> View attachment 994347
> 
> View attachment 994348
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I believe I took your use of Dutchman as the hard Dutchman which is a screw up imo. I've used the soft Dutchman a few times to pivot trees around, although I don't think I've heard it called that. Actually thinking about it idk if I was ever aware it had its own name. Just something you do in certain circumstances. Not a preferd method by me. 
I've taken no offense. I know what I know and I know there's a lot I don't know. Always learning, and I appreciate the time you and others take to further educate the rest of us.


----------



## sean donato

Be Stihl said:


> Your searching for a man!


Fixed...


----------



## MustangMike

Nice score on the guns SVK! Impressed that the 71 has both a peep and sling swivels. Do you have ammo for it?

I hear there is some LeverEvolution ammo out there, even though they stopped selling the heads for reloading (luckily, I had purchased some).

The LeverEvolution bullets shoot well with my gun, but place differently than other bullets. Bullet heads from any source seem to be impossible to get at the moment.

I picked up a set of Herter dies for mine back when I first got it in the early 70s, and IIRC they were already "out of production" when I got them.

Recoil on the 71 will be stout, part of it is the stock design. Other than that, I think you will really be happy with that gun.

Looks like a short barrel on that Whalen.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> I'm just giving him a hard time since he runs stihls from what I've seen.
> I like giving the hardcore stihl guys a bit of grief about it, meanwhile posting pics/videos of my stihls cutting and then listening to all their reasons why stihls are so great . Many never seem to get that I run them all, especially when bucking, but I'd rather have a husky in hand for limbing/falling. Just hand me a saw with a sharp chain that's full of fluids and we'll get something done .


I'm one of those "Stihl guys". Not intentionally, because I'm not brand loyal to anything. In my case, it's because it's what I learned on, and am familiar with. Kind of like why I'm an Android guy vs. Apple. It's just because that's what I know and know how to use, not because I have anything against any other manufacturer.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Only saw running I got to do this weekend was the little battery dewalt. Brother in law took his deck down and dropped off the larger sections at my place. I wish I would have been there to take the whole thing down as it was huge and had very nice 2x12 boards. Think the deck measures 34'x20'. He hacked it all up. I was pretty mad at him, but thats just how it goes. Had a birthday party to go to Saturday so that took up half the day.
> Started working on my weekdays off for my uncle again. Sure wish we could figure insurance out. I really miss being a real mechanic. I had hopes of getting the hydraulics done on the Kubota, but were still waiting on fittings that were ordered about 2 weeks ago now. Getting a little frustrated waiting. They had everything in stock when we placed the order then the shipment shoes up incomplete. Not even enough to get started. I'm in a 10 day stretch at work, all afternoon to evening shifts so I'll not get a lot done around the house till I have off again.
> Cheers all.


I feel you on the parts issue for your tractor. I've got my daily driver truck ('18 Ram 2500) that's been at my mechanic's for A MONTH, waiting for a hydraulic hose. A lousy power steering pump line. I've got other super dutys that I can drive, so I can get by, but it's just frustrating as HELL to not be able to drive your regular truck, for lack of a freaking hose. Shoot, when my skids need hoses, while they're working in the field (for snow removal), if I don't happen to have the individual hose on hand, I've got a company that I call (Pirtek) that will come to any parking lot that the skid or wheel loader happens to be at in the U.S.A. for the most-part, and make and install the hose for me on the spot. So, it's especially frustrating to me that my mechanic can't source a lousy power steering hose in a month's time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I believe I took your use of Dutchman as the hard Dutchman which is a screw up imo. I've used the soft Dutchman a few times to pivot trees around, although I don't think I've heard it called that. Actually thinking about it idk if I was ever aware it had its own name. Just something you do in certain circumstances. Not a preferd method by me.
> I've taken no offense. I know what I know and I know there's a lot I don't know. Always learning, and I appreciate the time you and others take to further educate the rest of us.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I feel you on the parts issue for your tractor. I've got my daily driver truck ('18 Ram 2500) that's been at my mechanic's for A MONTH, waiting for a hydraulic hose. A lousy power steering pump line. I've got other super dutys that I can drive, so I can get by, but it's just frustrating as HELL to not be able to drive your regular truck, for lack of a freaking hose. Shoot, when my skids need hoses, while they're working in the field (for snow removal), if I don't happen to have the individual hose on hand, I've got a company that I call (Pirtek) that will come to any parking lot that the skid or wheel loader happens to be at in the U.S.A. for the most-part, and make and install the hose for me on the spot. So, it's especially frustrating to me that my mechanic can't source a lousy power steering hose in a month's time.


Yep. Pathetic. Seems to be the new normal anymore. I just want my dam diesel powered wheel barrel back.


----------



## Lee192233

JustPlainJeff said:


> I feel you on the parts issue for your tractor. I've got my daily driver truck ('18 Ram 2500) that's been at my mechanic's for A MONTH, waiting for a hydraulic hose. A lousy power steering pump line. I've got other super dutys that I can drive, so I can get by, but it's just frustrating as HELL to not be able to drive your regular truck, for lack of a freaking hose. Shoot, when my skids need hoses, while they're working in the field (for snow removal), if I don't happen to have the individual hose on hand, I've got a company that I call (Pirtek) that will come to any parking lot that the skid or wheel loader happens to be at in the U.S.A. for the most-part, and make and install the hose for me on the spot. So, it's especially frustrating to me that my mechanic can't source a lousy power steering hose in a month's time.


I wish the big three manufacturers would use standard hydraulic parts for their HD truck power steering systems. The hoses would last longer and could be made by anyone. It's a moot point for the 1/2 tons and cars, they're almost all electric power steering systems now.

Some parts are a real pain in the butt to acquire now. Modules are especially tough. I think with the limited chip availability the manufacturers are prioritizing module production to supply their factories. We had a customer wait 3 months for a HVAC panel that had an inoperative button on a 2016 Explorer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t buy power steering pressure hoses at the auto parts, I go to the hydraulic place and have one made out of two wire hydraulic hose.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Maybe that's what I need to do then.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I'm just giving him a hard time since he runs stihls from what I've seen.
> I like giving the hardcore stihl guys a bit of grief about it, meanwhile posting pics/videos of my stihls cutting and then listening to all their reasons why stihls are so great . Many never seem to get that I run them all, especially when bucking, but I'd rather have a husky in hand for limbing/falling. Just hand me a saw with a sharp chain that's full of fluids and we'll get something done .


 Well said Chipper!  Well said indeed! Now, I Am a Stihl guy and a faithful one. I started running Stihl's 25+ years ago and Stihl running them today! However, I'm not a snob about it. I do realize that Huskies are great saws! I'm a Stihl guy because that's all I've ever run. With of course the exception of my first "Pro Felling Saw." An old ported 288XP I bought off another cutter while I was breaking in (it was newer back then  and let me tell ya what! That saw had a set of stones on it I'll tell ya! Awsome Power and unbelievably fast throttle response! I sold it when I left the Dark Empire and joined Stihl and the rebel forces! This was in 98 that I sold that 288. No no no! I take that back.  96! And unbelievably, it found its way back to me a year ago! And Stihl running!!! It must be destiny. I'll save that story for another day!

Now what we have here is a good example of Stihl's pro line up! Some newer and and some older. All 50cc to 120cc. A 260, 360, 046, 660, and last but certainly not least the 088! Then we have the Lone Vagabond Nomad! 288XP with her sawed off spruce limb for a pull cord handle and stripped out bolt holes for the plastic shroud. Now I mean they are stripped out beonde repair!!! However, I Stihl run her every now and then. But only in the winter time on the coldest of coldest days god bless her heart! She actually Stihl dose alright  too! At least....


...for a Husky! 



So I'm definitely not a Stihl snob. I actually like them both but just prefer Stihl. But one saw you'll never see in my arsenal is one of them thar Poulan's! Last time I ran one of them. I had to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan! Just to get it started!!!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Nice score on the guns SVK! Impressed that the 71 has both a peep and sling swivels. Do you have ammo for it?
> 
> I hear there is some LeverEvolution ammo out there, even though they stopped selling the heads for reloading (luckily, I had purchased some).
> 
> The LeverEvolution bullets shoot well with my gun, but place differently than other bullets. Bullet heads from any source seem to be impossible to get at the moment.
> 
> I picked up a set of Herter dies for mine back when I first got it in the early 70s, and IIRC they were already "out of production" when I got them.
> 
> Recoil on the 71 will be stout, part of it is the stock design. Other than that, I think you will really be happy with that gun.
> 
> Looks like a short barrel on that Whalen.


I ended up getting one box of original cartridges for 75 bucks. They had ones with nicer boxes for 85 to 90.

I think the Whelan has a 22 or 24 inch barrel, might just be an illusion on the pic.

Nonetheless, very excited!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well said Chipper!  Well said indeed! Now, I Am as Stihl guy and a faithful one. I started running Stihl's 25+ years ago and Stihl running them today! However not a snob about it. I do realize that Huskies are great saws! I'm a Stihl guy because that's all I've ever run. With the exception of course of my first "Pro Felling Saw." An old ported 288XP and let me tell ya what! That saw had a set of stones on it I'll tell ya! Awsome Power and unbelievably fast throttle response! I sold it when I left the Dark Empire and joined Stihl and the rebel forces! This was in 98 that I sold that 288. And unbelievably, it found its way back to me a year ago! And Stihl running!!! It must be destiny. I'll save that story for another day!
> 
> Now what we have here is a good example of Stihl's pro line up! Some newer and and some older. All 50cc to 120cc. A 260, 360, 046, 660, and last but certainly not least the 088! Then we have the Lone Vagabond Nomad! 288XP with her sawed off spruce limb for a pull cord handle and stripped out bolt holes for the plastic shroud. Now I mean they are stripped out beonde repair!!! However, I Stihl run her every now and then. But only in the winter time on the coldest of coldest days god bless her heart! She actually Stihl dose alright  too! At least....
> 
> 
> ...for a Husky!
> 
> 
> View attachment 994445
> So I'm definitely not a Stihl snob. I actually like them both but just prefer Stihl. But one saw you'll never see in my arsenal is one of them thar Poulan's! Last time I ran one of them. I had to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan! Just to get it started!!!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Just buying a new stihl I sent one of my buddies a pic of it. He asked me how many pulls it took to start it. I replied 3 if it's been sitting for a few days, one or two if I had it running that day. His reply was you'll stihl be pulling that saw over after I have my first tree down you trader. Lol. Sadly being the owner of a 026, 031 and an 084... none of them were wonderful starters for various reasons. Save the 031 the other two are very good runners once you get them fired. The 026 suffers from work out choke syndrome and the 084 should have a kick starter. My dad got it on a trade deal with a kid that moved back east and used it out west on big timber. Supposedly it's been ported and what not. Tell you this much even with the decomp it'll get your fingers if tour not careful. Nasty thing. We ended up giving it to my cousin (he was in on the trade deal) and he can only get it started every now and then.


----------



## LondonNeil




----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Just buying a new stihl I sent one of my buddies a pic of it. He asked me how many pulls it took to start it. I replied 3 if it's been sitting for a few days, one or two if I had it running that day. His reply was you'll stihl be pulling that saw over after I have my first tree down you trader. Lol. Sadly being the owner of a 026, 031 and an 084... none of them were wonderful starters for various reasons. Save the 031 the other two are very good runners once you get them fired. The 026 suffers from work out choke syndrome and the 084 should have a kick starter. My dad got it on a trade deal with a kid that moved back east and used it out west on big timber. Supposedly it's been ported and what not. Tell you this much even with the decomp it'll get your fingers if tour not careful. Nasty thing. We ended up giving it to my cousin (he was in on the trade deal) and he can only get it started every now and then.


Good info fo sho!  So I had issues with my 260PRO for a bit also. The carb was set all funky from the factory. I couldn't set it right for the life of me. I read service manuals looked on the internet and everything. My buddy just happened to stop by one day and had an older 026 in his pickup I axed to use it for a second or two. He of course said yes so I took it and put a small flat head to the carb backing out all adjustment screws while counting revolutions and writing each adjustment down after re setting them. Then match my carb settings on the 260 to his 026. It actually worked! Ran better after that than it ever did and Stihl dose! I don't even know if the carbs on the two saws are the same? I just thought I'd give it a shot and it worked out! 

My 088 is also a beast to start. Like your 084, even with the decomp. Plus, I'm no small man or softy by any means! However, there is a trick to my 088 at getting it to fire off! It doesn't like to be choked for more than a pull or two. It won't even fire on full choke. After the second pull on full choke I go to warm start. (I of course set the brake!!!) After three or four pulls she lights off every time!  Sometimes five or six, but she will always fire. I don't know if all 088's are like mine or not, or the 084 and 880 when it comes to lighting off?

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JustJeff

Got tired of reading the odd wood related post without anything to show for myself. Finally got the big ash log cut today. Good thing my saw is a 460 magnum and not just a regular ms460 or it might have been harder . Lol!!! Now to drag the splitter out!


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> Got tired of reading the odd wood related post without anything to show for myself. Finally got the big ash log cut today. Good thing my saw is a 460 magnum and not just a regular ms460 or it might have been harder . Lol!!! Now to drag the splitter out!
> View attachment 994528
> View attachment 994529


Good work! Now the real fun begins. Love my MS460 also. Really perfect with the 24" bar on it.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good info fo sho!  So I had issues with my 260PRO for a bit also. The carb was set all funky from the factory. I couldn't set it right for the life of me. I read service manuals looked on the internet and everything. My buddy just happened to stop by one day and had an older 026 in his pickup I axed to use it for a second or two. He of course said yes so I took it and put a small flat head to the carb backing out all adjustment screws while counting revolutions and writing each adjustment down after re setting them. Then match my carb settings on the 260 to his 026. It actually worked! Ran better after that than it ever did and Stihl dose! I don't even know if the carbs on the two saws are the same? I just thought I'd give it a shot and it worked out!
> 
> My 088 is also a beast to start. Like your 084, even with the decomp. Plus, I'm no small man or softy by any means! However, there is a trick to my 088 at getting it to fire off! It doesn't like to be choked for more than a pull or two. It won't even fire on full choke. After the second pull on full choke I go to warm start. (I of course set the brake!!!) After three or four pulls she lights off every time!  Sometimes five or six, but she will always fire. I don't know if all 088's are like mine or not, or the 084 and 880 when it comes to lighting off?
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


It's arguably the hardest starting saw I've ever messed with. Actually I'll let that sit and use the 394xp. It's only a little slower in 36" trim then the 084. I'm a pusy lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Can any of you Corn Husk'n Husky Hackers tell me what year the 288XP was introduced? I really don't know myself? I'm sure I could research it and find out, but figured a lot of all you Husky guys could probably tell me.




And also, dose anyone know what these air filters are for?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> It's arguably the hardest starting saw I've ever messed with. Actually I'll let that sit and use the 394xp. It's only a little slower in 36" trim then the 084. I'm a pusy lol.


Yeah, I've never ran one, but I've been told by a few cutters. That have ran many different big saws. The 394 is a hand held Husky powerplant of a saw!


----------



## Sierra_rider

I started out as kind of a Husky guy...most of my recent acquisitions have been Stihls, so I look like a Stihl guy to the casual observer. Most of my saws are pretty easy to start...a couple of pulls to "pop" and another to start.

Even the 880 is easy to get to fire, just have to do the drop start over a log method...the ANSI/OSHA approved techniques don't work on big, high compression saws. My 066, 2 044s, 372 are the same way...I own a lathe, so most of my saws get a compression bump and get ported. Even my little ms400 is kind of a stiff pull. The 500i is still stock, but I'll fix that up when I have the time.

Oddly enough, my hardest saw to start is one of my smaller ones. I've got a mk1 550xp that is often a temperamental little bastard. It's easy enough to pull, just never know how many pulls that's going to take. 

My other 2 small saws start quite easily. The m-tronic 201tcm is a breeze to start. My Echo 2511t is also pretty easy to start.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> Got tired of reading the odd wood related post without anything to show for myself. Finally got the big ash log cut today. Good thing my saw is a 460 magnum and not just a regular ms460 or it might have been harder . Lol!!! Now to drag the splitter out!
> View attachment 994528
> View attachment 994529


That's a big boy! Nice.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

No firewood scrounging today. I just added the last (and most important) piece to my he-man women haters club man-cave!!! Damn people were out of the Jager though, damn supply chain shortages LOL!


----------



## JustJeff

Was starting to rain as I finished cutting so I packed up and went in for supper. After dinner it cleared up so out came the splitter. I only split 4 rounds but got over a facecord out of them. Worked till sundown. I can smell the fresh cut and split wood in the yard!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Nice!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I thought it was going to be a wood cutting/splitting day, but it ended up being a rotary cutting day!







At least, I made some decent money on that job!

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

JustPlainJeff said:


> No firewood scrounging today. I just added the last (and most important) piece to my he-man women haters club man-cave!!! Damn people were out of the Jager though, damn supply chain shortages LOL!View attachment 994556
> View attachment 994557



The mini fridge is one of the most important tools in my shop...


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sierra_rider said:


> The mini fridge is one of the most important tools in my shop...
> View attachment 994621


No argument from me there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Stumps from trees fell with a "Soft Dutchman" or
> "Swinging Dutchman" also known as a Swing Cut .
> Note: No unintentional bypass cuts creating a hard dutchman in front of the hinge wood. And some of the back cut wood is not attached to the stump because of the intentional bypass SD. If you look close you can see a kerf in between the SD and BC. This will often easily break right off if the tree happens to shoot back and hit the back cut!
> View attachment 994347
> 
> View attachment 994348
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


So I've shared info advice and opinions on The two different major types of Dutchman cuts and provided some pics of some stumps with Soft Dutchman's.
I was out getting some range time in with a couple firearms in one of my favorite spots to shoot. In a gravel pit out in one of the clear cuts in the area I live. I noticed some good examples of the "Full Face Dutchman" or Hard Dutchman, so I figured I'd share them with you.

The stumps in these pictures are sun bleached so bare with me on this. But if you know what your looking for you'll see the FFD (full face dutchman) in every one of these stumps!

On this stump the unintentional bypass cut is in the top cut because it passes the bottom cut. It is not a deep FFD  but it's a FFD none the less!





This is a great example of a professional fallers sloppy attempt at a swing cut! When cutting this tree you'll notice on his inside corner three different cuts. An unintentional bypass in his top cut and bottom cut (basically criss crossing) and a soft dutchman way to close to his inside corner and way to far in twords the back side of the stump! These three screw ups created a FFD! However,  because of the way these bypass cuts were exacuted! just any one of these three individual bypass cuts, weather intentional or not will produce a FFD 

The two most common results from a FFD is hinge wood breaking off prematurely or it will force a tree trunk to split up the middle and chair! Both results causing instantaneous loss of felling control! If you know what your looking for? You can tell a lot by a cutters stump. I was told long ago when learn the basics from a Master level OG faller that "Nothing but death happens with a Full Face Dutchman"! Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> No argument from me there.


Me neither!  I have one in my man cave also!


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> Was starting to rain as I finished cutting so I packed up and went in for supper. After dinner it cleared up so out came the splitter. I only split 4 rounds but got over a facecord out of them. Worked till sundown. I can smell the fresh cut and split wood in the yard!
> View attachment 994594
> View attachment 994595
> View attachment 994596


I don't have a splitter. That's why lots of noodles appeared at my place.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> A search shows both ways, hmmm. To each his own.


I always go about 1" high from the face, seems to work good, not sure where I learned that or why in do it but been doing it for 30 years.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> When the crayons get broke out, you know things are getting serious!
> 
> Edit, to add to that, I've always found it hard to move my hands enough when I'm talking online to get my point across


Dang no doubt lol, trying to catch up, don't ask what mix or bar oil is used to make these notches and back cuts


----------



## Brufab

Philbert said:


> Nothing wrong with that chain.
> 
> Philbert


 I agree!


----------



## Lee192233

Got the old Tracker ready to scrounge some silver fish.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Lee192233 said:


> Got the old Tracker ready to scrounge some silver fish.
> View attachment 994655
> View attachment 994656


You has saws and fishing stuff!


----------



## Lee192233

WoodAbuser said:


> You has saws and fishing stuff!


If only I had the time to use them as much as I'd like!


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> You has saws and fishing stuff!


And a blue tractor!!


----------



## Lee192233

JustPlainJeff said:


> No firewood scrounging today. I just added the last (and most important) piece to my he-man women haters club man-cave!!! Damn people were out of the Jager though, damn supply chain shortages LOL!View attachment 994556
> View attachment 994557


Nice beer selection. All are perfect after a hot day working outside.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> can also be assisted with a swizzle cut.


Most all the guys I've heard call is a sizwheel. 
They can work in hardwood, but the fibers don't flex as well as softwood. 
Should I have sniped it too lol. Most guys don't snipe hardwood, butbit can help. At that point in this particular tree everything was already done that was needed as it was pulled 180 off a lean over a powering.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Maybe that's what I need to do then.


I use Napa to make mine up, they have a good selection, well they used to, not sure with the current situation.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I use Napa to make mine up, they have a good selection, well they used to, not sure with the current situation.


My buddy used to work at car quest in Howell, they built hoses and even had a machine shop in the basement. But like you said not sure anymore these days, everyone has been bought out and I'm guessing alot of those services are no longer available. Just like getting your drums/rotors turned, not many places do that anymore


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm one of those "Stihl guys". Not intentionally, because I'm not brand loyal to anything. In my case, it's because it's what I learned on, and am familiar with. Kind of like why I'm an Android guy vs. Apple. It's just because that's what I know and know how to use, not because I have anything against any other manufacturer.


There are so many stihls available used, it's hard not to have at least 1 or 10 lol. Since husky hasn't been actively going after the small cc saw crowd, I run the stihls for most my 40cc saws and smaller, except the echo 2511t and the 242xp, and the Makita 4300(which is more like a 50cc saw by weight and size). I prefer the handling/ ergonomics of the huskys, but in a saw that's 11lbs and under that doesn't play as big of a part as in a 50cc or larger, same with bucking.
What's important is you're a saw guy, much like Steve, that's what I'm always looking for in another guy .


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> My buddy used to work at car quest in Howell, they built hoses and even had a machine shop in the basement. But like you said not sure anymore these days, everyone has been bought out and I'm guessing alot of those services are no longer available. Just like getting your drums/rotors turned, not many places do that anymore


We have a custom trailer shop here in town so they have always done pretty good stocking what most farmers and the trailer shop need. Occasionally a quick trip out to their GR hub is needed if you're in a hurry, but if you're not they will usually have the parts there within a few hrs or the next morning. 
The only issue I have with their hoses is that the fittings may be a little larger than oem, while I could see that being a problem in certain situations it hasn't been for me yet.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Can any of you Corn Husk'n Husky Hackers tell me what year the 288XP was introduced? I really don't know myself? I'm sure I could research it and find out, but figured a lot of all you Husky guys could probably tell me.
> View attachment 994547
> 
> 
> 
> And also, dose anyone know what these air filters are for? View attachment 994548


Looks like it's an 84, but the plastic brake flag wasn't until around 89 or later. Been a while since I messed with those ole 2 series huskys much.
Here's a picture of some of my old stihls, I still have one or two of these, but I've sold most and then got new ones. I still need to replace the 241!


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Looks like it's an 84, but the plastic brake flag wasn't until around 89 or later. Been a while since I messed with those ole 2 series huskys much.
> Here's a picture of some of my old stihls, I still have one or two of these, but I've sold most and then got new ones. I still need to replace the 241!
> View attachment 994672


I luv those family pix.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> I luv those family pix.


We like to have a lot of family at our place lol.


----------



## Brufab

I miss that big dolmar you had the 7900 I think. That was a cool looking saw with the big spikes. If I ever buy a newer saw it will be the dolkita 7910 or the echo 620pw


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> I luv those family pix.




Not pictured is a pl7a that I recently adopted and a super 770 that I'm finalizing the paperwork on


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> I miss that big dolmar you had the 7900 I think. That was a cool looking saw with the big spikes. If I ever buy a newer saw it will be the dolkita 7910 or the echo 620pw


I sold all the 7910's to build my barn, but I still have a ported 7900 .
Sure I have a better picture of them somewhere, they are all cuddling together on the left side of the table, kinda chilly in the basement lol. The one you like is the first one, no dogs on it in that picture as it was cutting some cookies .


----------



## Brufab

Ported 7900


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Looks like it's an 84, but the plastic brake flag wasn't until around 89 or later. Been a while since I messed with those ole 2 series huskys much.
> Here's a picture of some of my old stihls, I still have one or two of these, but I've sold most and then got new ones. I still need to replace the 241!
> View attachment 994672


Oh man.........................I think I just felt "it move"!!! LOL.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> I agree!


Never been one to take side's, but I'd also have to agree.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Most all the guys I've heard call is a sizwheel.
> They can work in hardwood, but the fibers don't flex as well as softwood.
> Should I have sniped it too lol. Most guys don't snipe hardwood, butbit can help. At that point in this particular tree everything was already done that was needed as it was pulled 180 off a lean over a powering.
> View attachment 994667


Looks like a swizil or sizwheel  to me!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Most all the guys I've heard call is a sizwheel.
> They can work in hardwood, but the fibers don't flex as well as softwood.
> Should I have sniped it too lol. Most guys don't snipe hardwood, butbit can help. At that point in this particular tree everything was already done that was needed as it was pulled 180 off a lean over a powering.
> View attachment 994667


My spelling is not the best. Swizzle, Sizwheel, whatever?  They work in conifer just fine. I would think they would work better in conifer than hard wood, because conifer wood fiber flex's much more than hard woods. However, like Ive mentioned before. I have little experience with hard woods. Also, I don't use a swizzle that much at all. In fact,  I'd much rather just face up any leaner, throw a deep buck cut in it, set a wedge with the quickness if nessasary, pull the saw out if the kerf. Find a good tree behind the tree I've just crippled, and use the tree behind it to drive that SOB over! No Jacking, no wedging, no swing cuts, no swizzle, cuts. Just straight up mow'n em down!!! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

If we are posting pics of saw collection's and saw shop's? Deal me in!







Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## turnkey4099

last year, I promised a guy that I would remove at least some of the trees around an old farmstead. House was burned down last year (it turned into a drug house). I looked at it from the road. Lots of cottonwood, most burned b ut standing. I don't care for cottonwood and they would fall into the field. There was what I thought was a medium size tree still green in one corner plus a good sized standing dead something. Told him I wouldn't take the cottonwood but would do the otheres. Yesterday I finally got time to go out and start work. I'm reconsidering. That "medium sized tree. when I finally forced my way 100 yards through waist high grass, turned out to be a monster horse chestnut. 4' or more through the butt. Dunno if I want to tackle another tree that size although this one at least will come down one stem at a time. It stems at about head high so working one at a time wouldn't be bad, just a lot of trips again.

Wet weekend again for 3 days, I'm moving a few loads from the stacks to the wood shed and porch. Also sharpening chains. Good to take a day or two off. 4 hours cutting/stacking brush, loading heavy rounds, then having to mow grass and unload those heavy rounds is getting really tiring.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, since you guys are posting ... this is what I brought to a 2019 GTG (I think the last time they had one in NY!)


----------



## MustangMike

If you look closely Chipper, you will see there is both a Blue and a Black one!!!


----------



## sean donato

You guys are gonna make me cry... been getting rid of more saws then anything. Heck I just sold two since I got the ms400....


----------



## JustJeff

Came home from work tonight on a mission, to finish splitting the rounds from the big log. My 2 boys who still live at home came marching out. "Let's do it dad" heck yeah! Split up the last 7 rounds which doesn't sound like a lot but there's a lot of wood in one of those rounds!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> You guys are gonna make me cry... been getting rid of more saws then anything. Heck I just sold two since I got the ms400....


 Those are old pics, I don't have all of them still.
But I have replaced a good number of the saws I've sold .


----------



## MustangMike

Leaving early tomorrow morning to go to the cabin with my daughter, SIL, 3 grandkids and 3 folks from the Boy Scouts (2 leaders and a kid).

Weather may be challenging ... hope it goes well.

The ATV, a couple of saws, and a few guns are all in the truck, including my daughter's Ruger American Rifle Predator (left bolt) in 308. I sighted it in at the Range, but she has not shot it yet!


----------



## MustangMike

There are 20 running saws in the truck in that pic. I'm down to 15 runners now, partly because I did not get any of my own projects done last year, and I have several saws belonging to others that need fixin this year also! Some of them need major work and I'm not yet sure what is wrong with 2 of them.

Time seems to be my enemy!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> There are 20 running saws in the truck in that pic. I'm down to 15 runners now, partly because I did not get any of my own projects done last year, and I have several saws belonging to others that need fixin this year also! Some of them need major work and I'm not yet sure what is wrong with 2 of them.
> 
> Time seems to be my enemy!


Time stops for no one...... I find that all too true anymore.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> My spelling is not the best. Swizzle, Sizwheel, whatever?  They work in conifer just fine. I would think they would work better in conifer than hard wood, because conifer wood fiber flex's much more than hard woods. However, like Ive mentioned before. I have little experience with hard woods. Also, I don't use a swizzle that much at all. In fact,  I'd much rather just face up any leaner, throw a deep buck cut in it, set a wedge with the quickness if nessasary, pull the saw out if the kerf. Find a good tree behind the tree I've just crippled, and use the tree behind it to drive that SOB over! No Jacking, no wedging, no swing cuts, no swizzle, cuts. Just straight up mow'n em down!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yep


----------



## LondonNeil

Well after getting a year's worth of wood delivered in a week , and my 8 hour 50+ barrow-athon to move it out back,
I've been plugging away with the axes virtually 9m³ or a bit shy of 3 cord all CSS. My stack is a couple of rows higher than normal in an effort to fit it all in. Any higher and getting the tarp on top becomes a struggle, plus as it's arb waste and I have so many uglies and shorts the stacks can be less stable than I'd like. I've learnt techniques and could probably build a nice dry stone wall these days, only trouble is things can shift as the splits dry. I hate restacking after a collapse so fingers crossed.
I've also been using the trailer and have shifted 2 face cord to mum's. Another couple of face cord and she'll have almost 2 winters worth. Hopefully I'll find time to run a saw this weekend as my 'ready for splitting' pile is currently gone.... Although I do now have a fairly considerable pile of nasty uglies, which need the mahoosive 8lb Stihl/Oschenkopf cleave hammer. Those that don't yield to that get noodled. So, good progress over the last couple of months and I'm getting there.... Although I nearly forgot the large pile of 'risking a slip disc or hernia to lift' uglies out front still. If someone asks to take them I might just say yes!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Yep



Now that's what I'm talking about!  Pro!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustJeff said:


> Came home from work tonight on a mission, to finish splitting the rounds from the big log. My 2 boys who still live at home came marching out. "Let's do it dad" heck yeah! Split up the last 7 rounds which doesn't sound like a lot but there's a lot of wood in one of those rounds!


I do love those big rounds for sure!  The wood shed sure dose stock up quick after it's split!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Leaving early tomorrow morning to go to the cabin with my daughter, SIL, 3 grandkids and 3 folks from the Boy Scouts (2 leaders and a kid).
> 
> Weather may be challenging ... hope it goes well.
> 
> The ATV, a couple of saws, and a few guns are all in the truck, including my daughter's Ruger American Rifle Predator (left bolt) in 308. I sighted it in at the Range, but she has not shot it yet!


Sounds like a great time!  And I do love the .308 Win! Great cartridge!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> There are 20 running saws in the truck in that pic. I'm down to 15 runners now, partly because I did not get any of my own projects done last year, and I have several saws belonging to others that need fixin this year also! Some of them need major work and I'm not yet sure what is wrong with 2 of them.
> 
> Time seems to be my enemy!


Not all the saws in my shop run either. Only 12 out of the 16 run. I'm pretty sure one of them is toast and not worth messing with, but I won't know until I take a deeper look.


----------



## muddstopper

JustPlainJeff said:


> Maybe that's what I need to do then.


I have many a time taken the ends off old hyd hoses and had them put on a new hose. Includeing power steering which usually has a special fitting. It takes patience to grind the crimped collar off the fitting. Getting a hose made at the autoparts store isnt that hard to do, finding the correct hose end is usually the problem. When I was still working, I would buy two hoses everytime I had to replace one. That way I had a spare for the next time, and there was always a next time. Going to parts store is iffy getting what you need, my local stores only stocks 2 of the same fitting, so getting two hoses at a time is almost impossible and sometimes couldn t even get one.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> No firewood scrounging today. I just added the last (and most important) piece to my he-man women haters club man-cave!!! Damn people were out of the Jager though, damn supply chain shortages LOL!View attachment 994556
> 
> 
> View attachment 994557


Hell Yeah Brother!!! Nice Work! The Mrs. Parked her wheel barrow in front of me beer/bait fridge in my shop! I told her "Sweety, I really don't mind if you block the people door or even the big shop door with your wheel barrow, but I'd really appreciate it if you could not block the access to my fridge!" She said "I'd appreciate a man with more on his mind!"  Can you guys believe that!?!? 
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware of a woman who blocks your beer and bait fridge!


----------



## muddstopper

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hell Yeah Brother!!! Nice Work! The Mrs. Parked her wheel barrow in front of me beer/bait fridge in my shop! I told her "Sweety, I really don't mind if you block the people door or even the big shop door with your wheel barrow, but I'd really appreciate it if you could not block the access to my fridge!" She said "I'd appreciate a man with more on his mind!"  Can you guys believe that!?!? View attachment 994844
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware of a woman who blocks your beer and bait fridge!


Naw, she was trying to hide the fact your fridge is placed on top of the wood stove.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> My spelling is not the best. Swizzle, Sizwheel, whatever?  They work in conifer just fine. I would think they would work better in conifer than hard wood, because conifer wood fiber flex's much more than hard woods. However, like Ive mentioned before. I have little experience with hard woods. Also, I don't use a swizzle that much at all. In fact,  I'd much rather just face up any leaner, throw a deep buck cut in it, set a wedge with the quickness if nessasary, pull the saw out if the kerf. Find a good tree behind the tree I've just crippled, and use the tree behind it to drive that SOB over! No Jacking, no wedging, no swing cuts, no swizzle, cuts. Just straight up mow'n em down!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


On that particular tree I was pulling it 180 against the lean and couldn't stay at the stump to steer it and it needed to clear the trees on the woodline before turning towards the woods. I faced it up so that the hinge would be as strong as possible, then the sizwheel would pull it as far as possible towards the woodline(it actually went further than I wanted). Had I left a standard hinge that tree would have been 25-30' up the hill, good to have a bag of tricks in your pocket. I've only ever gotten to push them like your describing a couple times, but I've done a lot of doubles that were limb locked(or vines), but if I have the skidding winch I just pull them through the canopy. 
Here's one I did yesterday, not sure I left enough stump shot lol. This was just a larger branch on a HVBW, it was about 14". Tip your screen to make the dirt in the right lower corner level to see the lean it had. I used a triangle cut(coos bay), she let loose quite nice for walnut, as it can be very brittle.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well, since you guys are posting ... this is what I brought to a 2019 GTG (I think the last time they had one in NY!)


I seen a nice mustang at the gas station the other day, the guy driving it looked like you a bit, I had to look in the back to see if there were any saws  , nope, not Mike lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yep



Some guys have all the fun .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> On that particular tree I was pulling it 180 against the lean and couldn't stay at the stump to steer it and it needed to clear the trees on the woodline before turning towards the woods. I faced it up so that the hinge would be as strong as possible, then the sizwheel would pull it as far as possible towards the woodline(it actually went further than I wanted). Had I left a standard hinge that tree would have been 25-30' up the hill, good to have a bag of tricks in your pocket. I've only ever gotten to push them like your describing a couple times, but I've done a lot of doubles that were limb locked(or vines), but if I have the skidding winch I just pull them through the canopy.
> Here's one I did yesterday, not sure I left enough stump shot lol. This was just a larger branch on a HVBW, it was about 14". Tip your screen to make the dirt in the right lower corner level to see the lean it had. I used a triangle cut(coos bay), she let loose quite nice for walnut, as it can be very brittle.
> 
> View attachment 994866


Nice job Brett. I’ve used a Dutchman to swing trees quite a bit and a open face (coos bay?) to get hinge wood to hold longer but only used a sizwheel a couple times, they seem to work well.


chipper1 said:


> Some guys have all the fun .


A week ago I looked up at the wrong time and the end of a limb that broke out a ways up hit me in the chin, pulled a couple pieces of wood out about 1/2” long. Some days are more fun than others but falling trees is one job I really do enjoy and have never gotten tired of.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice job Brett. I’ve used a Dutchman to swing trees quite a bit and a open face (coos bay?) to get hinge wood to hold longer but only used a sizwheel a couple times, they seem to work well.
> 
> A week ago I looked up at the wrong time and the end of a limb that broke out a ways up hit me in the chin, pulled a couple pieces of wood out about 1/2” long. Some days are more fun than others but falling trees is one job I really do enjoy and have never gotten tired of.


Dang brother, be careful out there. At least it didn't knock you out cold .
I had a branch I was cutting jump up at me yesterday, I wasn't paying attention! The good thing is I was set up on the right side of the branch from the sweep in it so it couldn't reach me, but even at only 3-4", it could have sent me sailing.
Are you talking about a block face?
Triangle or coos bay is for leaners. Instead of cutting straight into the back cut, you cut both sides of the back cut from the corners off the back side of the hinge to the very back center of the tree, this cuts the strongest fibers at the point where compression/ tension meet and reduces the chance of chairing. It also reduces the amount of wood that you have to cut in the back cut so you can chase your back cut a lot quicker.
It's pretty cool how slow many leaders will release and I've never had one chair or even crack up the back cut when using this cut.
Sorry the picture sucks, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Dang brother, be careful out there. At least it didn't knock you out cold .
> I had a branch I was cutting jump up at me yesterday, I wasn't paying attention! The good thing is I was set up on the right side of the branch from the sweep in it so it couldn't reach me, but even at only 3-4", it could have sent me sailing.
> Are you talking about a block face?
> Triangle or coos bay is for leaners. Instead of cutting straight into the back cut, you cut both sides of the back cut from the corners off the back side of the hinge to the very back center of the tree, this cuts the strongest fibers at the point where compression/ tension meet and reduces the chance of chairing. It also reduces the amount of wood that you have to cut in the back cut so you can chase your back cut a lot quicker.
> It's pretty cool how slow many leaders will release and I've never had one chair or even crack up the back cut when using this cut.
> Sorry the picture sucks, I'm on my phone.
> View attachment 994894


Thanks, yeah thankful it wasn’t worse. The good Lord has graciously saved me from worse many times I’m sure. 
Oh ok, got ya. No I was referring to an open face, basically a humbolt and conventional undercut used together (looked like what you used on leaner?) so tree hits the ground before undercut closes and breaks hinge wood, can help maintain direction/control of tree longer, in soft wood anyway. Block face has a taller hinge that holds well also but unless your “block” cut out is really big (tall) it closes and breaks hinge off sooner than an open face normally would. I’m sure you know all that though. I’m still learning


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Dang brother, be careful out there. At least it didn't knock you out cold .
> I had a branch I was cutting jump up at me yesterday, I wasn't paying attention! The good thing is I was set up on the right side of the branch from the sweep in it so it couldn't reach me, but even at only 3-4", it could have sent me sailing.
> Are you talking about a block face?
> Triangle or coos bay is for leaners. Instead of cutting straight into the back cut, you cut both sides of the back cut from the corners off the back side of the hinge to the very back center of the tree, this cuts the strongest fibers at the point where compression/ tension meet and reduces the chance of chairing. It also reduces the amount of wood that you have to cut in the back cut so you can chase your back cut a lot quicker.
> It's pretty cool how slow many leaders will release and I've never had one chair or even crack up the back cut when using this cut.
> Sorry the picture sucks, I'm on my phone.
> View attachment 994894


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Nice job Brett. I’ve used a Dutchman to swing trees quite a bit and a open face (coos bay?) to get hinge wood to hold longer but only used a sizwheel a couple times, they seem to work well.
> 
> A week ago I looked up at the wrong time and the end of a limb that broke out a ways up hit me in the chin, pulled a couple pieces of wood out about 1/2” long. Some days are more fun than others but falling trees is one job I really do enjoy and have never gotten tired of.


Glad your alright I've dodged a few good ones in my day once or twice that would have really clobbered me if not killed me. I applied for a cutting job on Afognak about four days ago and got an email yesterday to get my gear together because I'm going to be getting a call to "go to work"! I'm pretty excited but haven't cut in timber professionally in three years on an industrial scale. I Hope I still got it!


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Glad your alright I've dodged a few good ones in my day once or twice that would have really clobbered me if not killed me. I applied for a cutting job on Afognak about four days ago and got an email yesterday to get my gear together because I'm going to be getting a call to "go to work"! I'm pretty excited but haven't cut in timber professionally in three years on an industrial scale. I Hope I still got it!


Congrats! Stay safe, send us some pictures.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, yeah thankful it wasn’t worse. The good Lord has graciously saved me from worse many times I’m sure.
> Oh ok, got ya. No I was referring to an open face, basically a humbolt and conventional undercut used together (looked like what you used on leaner?) so tree hits the ground before undercut closes and breaks hinge wood, can help maintain direction/control of tree longer, in soft wood anyway. Block face has a taller hinge that holds well also but unless your “block” cut out is really big (tall) it closes and breaks hinge off sooner than an open face normally would. I’m sure you know all that though. I’m still learning


I hear you there .
Oh, I get what you're saying, an open face lol. Yep, that's what I did.
I don't think I've ever used a block cut, but seen many pics. That's kinda what a sizwheel is, but only on one side, amazing how far these guys swing softwoods off their lean with sizwheel and a soft dutchman or an "ultra soft' dutchman(multiple soft dutchmans on top of one another from what I've seen). In hardwood some of the fallers will use a triple hinge, similar to the block cut it incorporates a vertical cut or two but they are behind the initial face cut(kinda like a bore cut as it's made before the back cut and sets up the hinge width), then a back cut. It's similar to a sizwheel as it's done on one side rather than both to swing it, kind of a novelty cut, I've never tried it. 
I've seen the guys use a deeper snipe with a block cut to allow the hinge wood to flex until it hits the snipe, to control when it breaks off.


----------



## LondonNeil

I doubt I'd ever get to cut a tree down, but it really enjoy reading stuff from you guys that do it for a living and know the tricks. Thanks gents


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Glad your alright I've dodged a few good ones in my day once or twice that would have really clobbered me if not killed me. I applied for a cutting job on Afognak about four days ago and got an email yesterday to get my gear together because I'm going to be getting a call to "go to work"! I'm pretty excited but haven't cut in timber professionally in three years on an industrial scale. I Hope I still got it!


Congrats.
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! .


Logger nate said:


> Congrats! Stay safe, send us some pictures.


Or it didn't happen .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> On that particular tree I was pulling it 180 against the lean and couldn't stay at the stump to steer it and it needed to clear the trees on the woodline before turning towards the woods. I faced it up so that the hinge would be as strong as possible, then the sizwheel would pull it as far as possible towards the woodline(it actually went further than I wanted). Had I left a standard hinge that tree would have been 25-30' up the hill, good to have a bag of tricks in your pocket. I've only ever gotten to push them like your describing a couple times, but I've done a lot of doubles that were limb locked(or vines), but if I have the skidding winch I just pull them through the canopy.
> Here's one I did yesterday, not sure I left enough stump shot lol. This was just a larger branch on a HVBW, it was about 14". Tip your screen to make the dirt in the right lower corner level to see the lean it had. I used a triangle cut(coos bay), she let loose quite nice for walnut, as it can be very brittle.
> 
> View attachment 994866


Yup!  It really looks like you do nice work Chipper! So keep chipp'n away at her bud! I really enjoy the pictures of your stumps! Although, I don't think I myself wood have been standing that close right off to the side of that big ass limb taking a picture that late into the limbs stage of fall! 


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! .
> 
> Or it didn't happen .


Always! And Thanks Brett!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Congrats! Stay safe, send us some pictures.


Will do!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yup!  It really looks like you do nice work Chipper! So keep chipp'n away at her bud! I really enjoy the pictures of your stumps! Although, I don't think I myself wood have been standing that close right off to the side of that big ass limb taking a picture that late into the limbs stage of fall!
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I'm sure you know she was already on the ground .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I hear you there .
> Oh, I get what you're saying, an open face lol. Yep, that's what I did.
> I don't think I've ever used a block cut, but seen many pics. That's kinda what a sizwheel is, but only on one side, amazing how far these guys swing softwoods off their lean with sizwheel and a soft dutchman or an "ultra soft' dutchman(multiple soft dutchmans on top of one another from what I've seen). In hardwood some of the fallers will use a triple hinge, similar to the block cut it incorporates a vertical cut or two but they are behind the initial face cut(kinda like a bore cut as it's made before the back cut and sets up the hinge width), then a back cut. It's similar to a sizwheel as it's done on one side rather than both to swing it, kind of a novelty cut, I've never tried it.
> I've seen the guys use a deeper snipe with a block cut to allow the hinge wood to flex until it hits the snipe, to control when it breaks off.


Never heard the term "ultra soft" I've always known it as a "triple step" or "three step" dutchman. With each of the three soft "DM" being shallower and shallower into the stump. If that makes any sense. Please don't make me draw a picture!  We've all seem my art work!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Actually I didn't! Until I looked at it again and titled my head to see that it was parallel to the ground! 


chipper1 said:


> I'm sure you know she was already on the ground .


----------



## JustJeff

I used the flying teabag cut to lay this backwards bifurcated leaner down! Just kidding, this is tree service wood that was layed down in my yard by a dump trailer. Running the splitter horizontal which I prefer. However I still have some sizeable rounds so a little noodling was in order. 
As a sidenote, I've been running canola oil as bar oil. I ran out last year and during one of the lockdowns no bar oil was readily available. I happened to have some canola oil. I like it, it seems to flow a little better than the Stihl medium I was running and I use approximately tank for tank of fuel . Saw stays cleaner. Some guys say it's not as tacky but I've had good luck with it so far.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Never heard the term "ultra soft" I've always known it as a "triple step" or "three step" dutchman. With each of the three soft "DM" being shallower and shallower into the stump. If that makes any sense. Please don't make me draw a picture!  We've all seem my art work!


I’ll save you from drawing


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Never heard the term "ultra soft" I've always known it as a "triple step" or "three step" dutchman. With each of the three soft "DM" being shallower and shallower into the stump. If that makes any sense. Please don't make me draw a picture!  We've all seem my art work!


Yes, that .
I've heard a few guys call it an ultrasoft dutchman, rakers depth gauges, whatever we call it someone will say something else lol. Good to try and get on the same page though as it could be confusing, I know I get confused just reading my posts .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> I’ll save you from drawing



Look at that husky go.
I bet he knows what he's doing .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> I’ll save you from drawing



Beautiful! Yes! I've seen that exact You Tube clip before as a matter of fact! I just don't remember it being called an ultra soft D! Is that you in the video Nate?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A


chipper1 said:


> Yes, that .
> I've heard a few guys call it an ultrasoft dutchman, rakers depth gauges, whatever we call it someone will say something else lol. Good to try and get on the same page though as it could be confusing, I know I get confused just reading my posts .


Absolutely agreed! In different parts of the country. They are different slang terms and meanings for the same thing in many professions I do believe.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Beautiful! Yes! I've seen that exact You Tube clip before as a matter of fact! I just don't remember it being called an ultra soft D! Is that you in the video Nate?


Me too, he's great to watch, sure would love to get a few days in the woods with him.
This one is great because you can see the setup and the swing in action, awesome seeing it come off it's lean when he gets into the back-cut.
One of my favorites because the camera is stationary so it shows it happening very well.
Unfortunately they don't work as well on hardwoods, oh well, at least I have the tractor/skidding winch to get my "swinging" action on.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Beautiful! Yes! I've seen that exact You Tube clip before as a matter of fact! I just don't remember it being called an ultra soft D! Is that you in the video Nate?


No, Nate taught ole Jack everything he knows, well maybe not .
Okay guys, off to do some firewood swinging, into the bucket and then the woodshed lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustJeff said:


> I used the flying teabag cut to lay this backwards bifurcated leaner down! Just kidding, this is tree service wood that was layed down in my yard by a dump trailer. Running the splitter horizontal which I prefer. However I still have some sizeable rounds so a little noodling was in order.
> As a sidenote, I've been running canola oil as bar oil. I ran out last year and during one of the lockdowns no bar oil was readily available. I happened to have some canola oil. I like it, it seems to flow a little better than the Stihl medium I was running and I use approximately tank for tank of fuel . Saw stays cleaner. Some guys say it's not as tacky but I've had good luck with it so far.
> View attachment 994922


Nice!  I been known to use the Flying Teabag Cut once or twice as well as the Appalachian Corn Dog Cut!  However, They are impossible to do and simply can't be done without Canola oil In the bar oil reservoir!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> No, Nate taught ole Jack everything he knows, well maybe not .
> Okay guys, off to do some firewood swinging, into the bucket and then the woodshed lol.


Yeah, I better go do something productive too, or at least move the Mrs.'s wheel barrow out if the way of my beer and bait fridge!


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Beautiful! Yes! I've seen that exact You Tube clip before as a matter of fact! I just don't remember it being called an ultra soft D! Is that you in the video Nate?


No not me, lol. Like Brett I enjoy watching his older videos where camera is stationary and learned a lot, newer ones not so much.
I better get back at it too


----------



## Lee192233

Thanks to all you more experienced fellas. I always learn something new on this thread. 
I got after it a little today. Bucked some ash and hauled it up to split.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was ANOTHER day I thought I'd be going to the woods, and another day that a little job came up, so I never made it to the woods,







With the garden re-shaped, I leveled it out,






and it's now ready to plant,






Sorry for the "lots of tractor" but no wood... lol

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks to all you more experienced fellas. I always learn something new on this thread.
> I got after it a little today. Bucked some ash and hauled it up to split.View attachment 994954
> View attachment 994955


That looks like some premium fire wood! At least compared to Spruce. Don't get me wrong, I like good sound dry Spruce for firewood! However, it doesn't compare to a lot of those hard woods when it comes to BTU's and burn time!  Alder, Black Cotton Wood, and very very few Black Birch are the only three hard woods we have on the Island. The Cotton wood ain't worth a darn. Takes a long time to cure, because it soaks up water like a sponge. No BTU's for it's weight and makes a lot of ash after it's burned. The Alder is more of a bush than a tree. Unlike the nice tall lower 48 Alder trees.  Witch by the way. Are supper susseptable to chairing! Even with perfect felling cuts and little to no lean.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was ANOTHER day I thought I'd be going to the woods, and another day that a little job came up, so I never made it to the woods,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the garden re-shaped, I leveled it out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's now ready to plant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the "lots of tractor" but no wood... lol
> 
> SR


Looking nice. Looooook'nnnnnn Good!


----------



## Logger nate

The Husqvarna axe I been carrying for driving wedges is hard on wedges because of the small poll so I bought a Sthil PA 20 splitting axe from the hardware store that has a bigger poll area

Haven't tried it on wedges yet but actually works pretty good for splitting. I do like the handle on the Husqvarna axe much better though.


----------



## Lee192233

I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.

Cleaned it up a bit...


Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.

Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Congratulations on getting the call to go back to "the show" @Kodiak Kid! I hope/know you'll do well. Just as you always say, be aware and stay safe. Now that I'm retired, I often have friends of mine that used to work for/under me call me to ask me to come give them a hand on this or that side job. I'm hesitant to go back, because I stopped swinging a hammer full-time about 12 years ago, and I don't want to embarrass myself in my friend's eyes, because they know how I used to work, and I'm not in shape to perform at the same level that I used to. I'm 12 years older after all!

I'm so far from the skill set that most of you guys have that it's comical. Well, it would be comical if lack of experience wasn't sometimes dangerous. Not that I'm a rookie by any means, but I have nowhere near the experience or expertise that a lot of you guys have. I'm sure I'll take more from this page and forum than I'll ever give. All of this Dutchman and extra soft Dutchman is Greek to me. But I definitely enjoy watching and learning. I hope to never be arrogant enough that I think I'm too good to learn something. 

@Sawyer Rob do you intentionally put your garden in in June, or were you just late getting to it this year? My wife put hers in about a month ago, and unfortunately we DID get one more frost after she planted. The only thing she lost were her tomato plants though, so she bought some more and replanted them.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lee192233 said:


> I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.View attachment 994969
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit...
> View attachment 994970
> 
> Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.View attachment 994971
> 
> Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.
> View attachment 994972


I didn't even know that Stihl offered better or second felling dawgs. I've been wanting a set for my 462 for awhile. When looking on Amazon, I never see any that are specifically mentioned being for the 462's though, and I don't want to order the wrong ones, and then have to send them back. I'll have to go to the Stihl site and see if they offer a set for the 462s now.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

There's no need to rush to get a garden in, although I am a little late this year.

I never try to be early, it's just more work if there's late cool/cold nights.

SR


----------



## Lee192233

Here's the instruction sheet that came with it. I believe the numbers on the left are the clutch cover part numbers the outer spike fits on and the number on the right is the part number of the inner spike it matches.


----------



## LondonNeil

Logger nate said:


> The Husqvarna axe I been carrying for driving wedges is hard on wedges because of the small poll so I bought a Sthil PA 20 splitting axe from the hardware store that has a bigger poll areaView attachment 994968
> View attachment 994967
> Haven't tried it on wedges yet but actually works pretty good for splitting. I do like the handle on the Husqvarna axe much better though.


That stihl axe looks to have a smallish poll too. I'd have thought a nice jersey pattern head would be a great wedge banger


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sawyer Rob said:


> There's no need to rush to get a garden in, although I am a little late this year.
> 
> I never try to be early, it's just more work if there's late cool/cold nights.
> 
> SR


We're in the U.P. of Michigan, and we just moved here late last year, so the wife was concerned about having a shorter growing season than we had in IL, so she wanted to get her garden in as soon as possible this year. I don't know if her fears were warranted or not, because gardening is not my thing, and I don't pay attention to how long things take to grow.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lee192233 said:


> Here's the instruction sheet that came with it. I believe the numbers on the left are the clutch cover part numbers the outer spike fits on and the number on the right is the part number of the inner spike it matches.View attachment 994974


I'm on Stihl's site now, and can't seem to find them yet. I've looked through the "accessory" section, and didn't see them there. Their site is just toooooooooo damned big, and has A LOT of products listed in/on it.


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> I didn't even know that Stihl offered better orsecond felling dawgs. I've been wanting a set for my 462 for awhile. When looking on Amazon, I never see any that are specifically mentioned being for the 462's though, and I don't want to ordrer the wrong ones, and then have to send them back. I'll have to go to the Stihl site and see if they offer a set for the 462s now.


I'll try and get you the number for the Stihl outer spike on the 462 Jeff. It's the same size as the inner spike.. Also I think I have the part #s for the nusts and bolts to attach it.


----------



## Logger nate

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm on Stihl's site now, and can't seem to find them yet. I've looked through the "accessory" section, an didn't see them there. Their site is just toooooooooo damned big, and has A LOT of products listed in/on it.











Egan Performance Felling Dawgs/Spikes for Stihl 044/440/441/462/500/66


At the request of our customers, we have designed 3-point felling dawgs/bucking spikes for Stihl 044/440/441/462/500/661/064/066/660. Since the center dawg is longer, it will act as the pivot point. These dawgs are smaller/shorter than others on the market. Shorter dawgs help utilize available...



eganperformancesaws.com


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> Egan Performance Felling Dawgs/Spikes for Stihl 044/440/441/462/500/66
> 
> 
> At the request of our customers, we have designed 3-point felling dawgs/bucking spikes for Stihl 044/440/441/462/500/661/064/066/660. Since the center dawg is longer, it will act as the pivot point. These dawgs are smaller/shorter than others on the market. Shorter dawgs help utilize available...
> 
> 
> 
> eganperformancesaws.com


Instigator....


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Thank you @Logger nate, @sean donato, and @farmer steve, I appreciate it! I really like Jason Egan's stuff too.


----------



## ValleyForge

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was ANOTHER day I thought I'd be going to the woods, and another day that a little job came up, so I never made it to the woods,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the garden re-shaped, I leveled it out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's now ready to plant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the "lots of tractor" but no wood... lol
> 
> SR


Sexy dirt…..


----------



## Lee192233

'Twas a good night to burn some brush.




Had a visitor.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.View attachment 994969
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit...
> View attachment 994970
> 
> Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.View attachment 994971
> 
> Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.
> View attachment 994972


Awwww! Aren't those little puppies cute! Let me know when they are wienned! My little girl wants one! 

Now brother,  This is a team of Dawgs! 




Sorry bud! I'm just taking the piss out of ya a bit! I just had to do it!  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.View attachment 994969
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit...
> View attachment 994970
> 
> Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.View attachment 994971
> 
> Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.
> View attachment 994972


I flop my bar every time I take the chain off to be tuned on the grinder. That way the bar rails ware evenly on both sides through out the life of the bar!  Half the pictures of my saws probably have the bar on upside down! Pro move my man! Good on ya!


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> The Husqvarna axe I been carrying for driving wedges is hard on wedges because of the small poll so I bought a Sthil PA 20 splitting axe from the hardware store that has a bigger poll area


I drive splitting wedges with a sledgehammer. 

Philbert


----------



## JustPlainJeff

No cutting for me today. I woke up hanging pretty good LOL! Also did some brush hogging to clean the trail around part of our property up a little bit. Then had to start getting ready for my parents to visit tomorrow through Wednesday. They haven't been here since we bought the place last year.

I did take a 3 minute drone video of the trail, and the birch tree that's been waiting for me to buck up and split for quite a few days now. I've got to stop procrastinating and get it done. I zoom in on the tree at around the 1:50 mark in the video. I also added music to the video, but I'm not sure how much I like it. I don't like most of that non-copyrighted music that you can download through YouTube. I'm a rookie drone pilot, so I'm not the smoothest yet. But I'll get there in time. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> I drive splitting wedges with a sledgehammer.
> 
> Philbert


I also use a sledge for driving steel splitting wedges when I'm not using Hydrods. However I may be wrong but I think Nate is referring to his husky axe being hard on plastic felling wedges, because of the narrow poll's small steel foot print. Therefore it sinks into the soft plastic easier than a poll with a wide foot print. Thus over time. It's smashing up and mushrooming felling wedges and waring them out pre maturely. At least I think that's what he's getting at.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> The Husqvarna axe I been carrying for driving wedges is hard on wedges because of the small poll so I bought a Sthil PA 20 splitting axe from the hardware store that has a bigger poll areaView attachment 994968
> View attachment 994967
> Haven't tried it on wedges yet but actually works pretty good for splitting. I do like the handle on the Husqvarna axe much better though.


I've always used a Council falling axe they are heavy for there claimed weight and all of them have a nice big flat foot print poll. I like the 4lb with a 28" handle (middle axe) for felling. I use the 3.5 shorty mostly for peeling bark off and chunking up fresh alder for smoking wood. The Mrs. uses it for splitting kindling because she likes to, and it's the only wood she can split!  Just kidding. The Five pounder on the right is a great weekend camping with the family or hunting camp axe! For doing everything from chopping down trees and bumping the limbs off for wall tent polls and shelters. To splitting fire wood in camp!
Council's are American made but the steel is soft so the bit is easy to tune with a flat file. The 5 pounder with a 28" is also great for driving wedges when dealing with big leener's! However, if could only pick one for doing it all. It would be the 4 pounder.


Like I said earlier, Council's run a bit heavier (no pun intended) than claimed weight. So for all you guys that want the biggest and the baddest! Council offers a Six pounder with a 36" handle that sits in the wood shed just fine next to an eight pound maul and a six pound maul steps aside for it. It is a brute of an axe and is for men only! Little Sissy La La's need not apply 

A six pound Council next to an eight pound maul...
Warning! : You must be eighteen or older and have a serious set of stone's to ride this train! 
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This evening at 10:40 about an hour before sunset.


----------



## LesL

LondonNeil said:


> Well after getting a year's worth of wood delivered in a week , and my 8 hour 50+ barrow-athon to move it out back,
> I've been plugging away with the axes virtually 9m³ or a bit shy of 3 cord all CSS. My stack is a couple of rows higher than normal in an effort to fit it all in. Any higher and getting the tarp on top becomes a struggle, plus as it's arb waste and I have so many uglies and shorts the stacks can be less stable than I'd like. I've learnt techniques and could probably build a nice dry stone wall these days, only trouble is things can shift as the splits dry. I hate restacking after a collapse so fingers crossed.
> I've also been using the trailer and have shifted 2 face cord to mum's. Another couple of face cord and she'll have almost 2 winters worth. Hopefully I'll find time to run a saw this weekend as my 'ready for splitting' pile is currently gone.... Although I do now have a fairly considerable pile of nasty uglies, which need the mahoosive 8lb Stihl/Oschenkopf cleave hammer. Those that don't yield to that get noodled. So, good progress over the last couple of months and I'm getting there.... Although I nearly forgot the large pile of 'risking a slip disc or hernia to lift' uglies out front still. If someone asks to take them I might just say yes!


I overdid the 8lb maul work on a pile like that and have had a month of sciatica down my leg. I’m using wedges and chainsaw from now on.


----------



## LondonNeil

Ouch! I have to do shortish stints as too much mauling gives me a sort of tennis elbow


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LesL said:


> I overdid the 8lb maul work on a pile like that and have had a month of sciatica down my leg. I’m using wedges and chainsaw from now on.


The quarters in the picture of the six pound axe and eight pound maul were split with hydraulics. I only split big rounds by hand if the splitter isn't available. I hate shreding stumps with a saw. Just seems to slow compared to Hydraulics, or even compared with a sledge and steel splitting wedges. I do however split the quarters by hand after breaking them down with Hydrods very often. I and two of my neighbors in my small rural community all went in on a log splitter about nine years ago. I think it was about a $1300 Splitter so it wasn't much more than 400$ per partner. We never bicker over who gets to use it. It's most always available when any particular one of us needs to use it, and if not. It's not long at all until it is available. Definitely the best $433 I ever spent. I feed three different wood stoves on my property and wood is my primary source of heat year round in my house and shop. Then there is the wood fired Banya we light about two to three times a week. So we go through 12 cord a year easily. Up until I wet in partners on this splitter nine years ago. I split wood by hand ever since my old man deamed me to have enough lead in my ass to swing an axe and small sledge. Pretty much since I was ten or twelve. It's a Walmart splitter and on its second engine for a year now. The first was a cheep pice of crap from the start but we Stihl made it last eight years. It's been kept out side all it's life in a harsh wet coastal environment. The only thing I've had to re paint is the toung. I'm pretty impressed with it. Between my neighbors and I. I think we figured between 225 and 250 cords split with this splitter so far and Stihl going strong. I've seen wheelers on this Island that were kept out side rust away in less than eight years in this salty air. I'd recommend this 25 ton MTD splitter to anyone that burns a lot if wood. It's done my neighbors and I well up here in Alaska for nine going on ten years now. 
Split safe, split sharp, split with Hydraulics! Trust me! Your back will thankyou


----------



## WoodAbuser

Lee192233 said:


> I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.View attachment 994969
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit...
> View attachment 994970
> 
> Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.View attachment 994971
> 
> Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.
> View attachment 994972


That bar is not upside down. It is right side up so you can read it while your cutting. I do it cause i can'ts remembers likes I used to.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

So I got the call to go to work and I'm leaving in a few days. Ive been doing honey do's and putting my cut'n gear and equipment and other stuff together when I can until I get caught and told to go back to honey do's by the Mrs. Besides my work equipment and clothing. It's mostly recreational gear for sport fishing and hunting as well. What else is there for a guy to do on his o e day off a week in a remote Alaskan logging camp? 
Im a little short on wedges at the moment. I have Four good twelve's, but only two eights and ten's in ruff shape because I had to bail a neighbor out from a 24" snag that set back on him from way to deep of a sloppy face cut with a full face dutchman. Leaving little room to work wedge and just that much more dangerous. Between me having to stack and move wedges around going back and fourth across the back cut shifting stacks hear moving stacks there! Trying to beat burried singles out to marry with another single to stack for more lift! Then pulling a different stack to split up into singles again! So on and so on!!! Oh god what a nightmare!   On top of it! This is all taking forever, due to the fact that I've got to put my head up every single time I smack a wedge, because the Snag has loose sectional bark slab's up the trunk and a not so good stage of decomposition near the top!!! Oh it gets better!!! My 67 year old drunk neighbor that has absolutly no business and knows nothing about felling DEAD TIMBER let alone live timber!!! is just getting in my way and telling me how to do it!!! After he came to get me to bail him out again (Just one more time of a few other mind you) in the first place!!! He's drunk, I'm sober, he's stumbling, I'm screaming at him, he has no hard hat, I'm pour'n sweat and cussing!!!  Finally I told him if he doesn't get his drunk ass out of my way a couple tree lengths. That I was going to cut him in half with my saw before he got us both killed!!!  After mumbling under his breath and stumbling away in to the safe zone. I finally finessed the heavy leaning snag over without killing my self or my neighbor. Boy was I pissed!!!All my buddies that know me and know my drunk neighbor Were laughing there butts off when I told them that story I'll tell ya! Even though it was not to long ago. I look back and laugh now myself, but I sure wasn't laughing then! 

Long story short! I think I completely destroyed five wedges and cut into four others to the point that they will barley fit Into a kerf! All on that one snag that took over an hour to lift over and fall!
Ive got some more already on the way, but until they get here. I had to re tune some of the tens and eights I have. 





See That Chipper?!?! Even my rasp throws ribbons! Small ribbons, but ribbons none the less.







Man!!! Is that look'n good or what?!?! The wedge looks good too! 
Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware!


----------



## WoodAbuser

For those of you that haven't seen the damage caused by Emerald Ash Borers.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Here is the very end of the 35th and largest tree pushed down 4 years ago by the guy that terraced this place. He put in my driveway and pad. Root ball tied back and after it was released. Didnt move much. Way less than I expected.




Lots and lots of firewood came out of those trees. Several neighbors have gotten some. The one that helped me the most has 5 years of wood for heating his dads place. I have enough for campfires for years and years.


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> Here is the very end of the 35th and largest tree pushed down 4 years ago by the guy that terraced this place. He put in my driveway and pad. Root ball tied back and after it was released. Didnt move much. Way less than I expected.View attachment 995040
> View attachment 995041
> View attachment 995042
> View attachment 995043
> 
> Lots and lots of firewood came out of those trees. Several neighbors have gotten some. The one that helped me the most has 5 years of wood for heating his dads place. I have enough for campfires for years and years.


What type of cut did you use on that?


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> What type of cut did you use on that?


Chunked it up. Combination of crosscuts and ripping. Oodles and oodles of noodles. Already picked up a 55 gallon bag of them and there is still more than that left on the ground.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> Congratulations on getting the call to go back to "the show" @Kodiak Kid! I hope/know you'll do well. Just as you always say, be aware and stay safe. Now that I'm retired, I often have friends of mine that used to work for/under me call me to ask me to come give them a hand on this or that side job. I'm hesitant to go back, because I stopped swinging a hammer full-time about 12 years ago, and I don't want to embarrass myself in my friend's eyes, because they know how I used to work, and I'm not in shape to perform at the same level that I used to. I'm 12 years older after all!
> 
> I'm so far from the skill set that most of you guys have that it's comical. Well, it would be comical if lack of experience wasn't sometimes dangerous. Not that I'm a rookie by any means, but I have nowhere near the experience or expertise that a lot of you guys have. I'm sure I'll take more from this page and forum than I'll ever give. All of this Dutchman and extra soft Dutchman is Greek to me. But I definitely enjoy watching and learning. I hope to never be arrogant enough that I think I'm too good to learn something.
> 
> @Sawyer Rob do you intentionally put your garden in in June, or were you just late getting to it this year? My wife put hers in about a month ago, and unfortunately we DID get one more frost after she planted. The only thing she lost were her tomato plants though, so she bought some more and replanted them.


Not sure where you're at in the UP, but I'm just south of bridge so are frost dates are fairly close to one another. Memorial day weekend is the target date for most folks around here to plant frost sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers, but you have to watch the weather closely for the next couple weeks. We've had hard frosts here as late as June 12th, and the higher elevation areas around Gaylord can get frost into early July.


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Awwww! Aren't those little puppies cute! Let me know when they are wienned! My little girl wants one!
> 
> Now brother,  This is a team of Dawgs!
> View attachment 995004
> View attachment 995003
> 
> 
> Sorry bud! I'm just taking the piss out of ya a bit! I just had to do it!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


No problem! I laughed my a** of at your post. I don't have the logging cred to run a set of dawgs like you have there! 
In all seriousness though there really isn't a reason to with the bark on our trees. At the most it's an inch thick and it's usually pretty hard so the factory spikes have no problem grabbing. Plus big aftermarket spikes would take up valuable length on my baby 20" bar!  

Congratulations and good luck on your logging job. Post pics and above all follow your tag line!


----------



## 501Maico

Lee192233 said:


> I was able to take a little time and mount the outer bumper spike on my MS400.View attachment 994969
> 
> Cleaned it up a bit...
> View attachment 994970
> 
> Put a fresh chain on it, cleaned the bar and reinstalled it. I know, I know the bar is upside down.View attachment 994971
> 
> Here's the kit. It comes with the inner and outer spikes. The dealer said it was just a little more than the outer spike alone. I paid $20 for it.
> View attachment 994972


I thought it was called a blade. How can a bar cut anything?


----------



## Lee192233

501Maico said:


> I thought it was called a blade. How can a bar cut anything?


Kinda like calling fishing line "string".


----------



## svk

Morning guys. 

Our annual town festival is here this weekend. I’ve stuffed myself with gyros, fried cheese curds, and other goodies.


----------



## Logger nate

Hi


Kodiak Kid said:


> I also use a sledge for driving steel splitting wedges when I'm not using Hydrods. However I may be wrong but I think Nate is referring to his husky axe being hard on plastic felling wedges, because of the narrow poll's small steel foot print. Therefore it sinks into the soft plastic easier than a poll with a wide foot print. Thus over time. It's smashing up and mushrooming felling wedges and waring them out pre maturely. At least I think that's what he's getting at.


Yes sir, that’s it. I haven’t used a splitting wedge for firewood for 20 years, guess I forgot people still do that, lol.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, that’s it. I haven’t used a splitting wedge for firewood for 20 years, guess I forgot people still do that, lol.



I thought that’s what you were getting at, but you mentioned ‘splitting axe’, and the photo showed it on a stack of split firewood. 

I have heard other guys say that they prefer a 3# sledge / ‘engineer’s hammer’ for driving plastic wedges, although, that may be small for larger timber. 

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

I agree the 4 lb axe with 28” handle 
is about ideal for driving falling wedges,…but it’s heavy, lol. 3lbs or less is my preferred every day carry. If I was in big timber working the boundary or doing urban logging I’d pack it but the sale we are currently working on trees aren’t that big and 95 % are dead an rotten tops. Some of the white fir the top breaks out just from the wind resistance of the tree falling so I try not to do any wedging. For spitting wood by hand I really like the fiskars x27
But I mostly use the hydro anymore 
Finally got most of the rounds I had laying around split, just need a little more to finish filling the wood shed then start bringing more in for next year.


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> I thought that’s what you were getting at, but you mentioned ‘splitting axe’, and the photo showed it on a stack of split firewood.
> 
> I have heard other guys say that they prefer a 3# sledge / ‘engineer’s hammer’ for driving plastic wedges, although, that may be small for larger timber.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah sorry about that, I’m not too good about filling in the details sometimes, lol.


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> Yeah sorry about that, I’m not too good about filling in the details sometimes, lol.


All good. How do you like that splitting axe for splitting, compared to a Fiskars?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> See That Chipper?!?! Even my rasp throws ribbons! Small ribbons, but ribbons none the less.
> 
> Man!!! Is that look'n good or what?!?! The wedge looks good too!



A while back I posted on finding some better files for saving plastic wedges: files made for plastic, vs wood or metal. 






Wedge Renewal


This has been mentioned in a few threads on wedges - here are some 'Before' and 'After' photos (hope you can tell which are which!). Plastic bucking / felling wedges are 'consumables', and in a sense sacrificial, but no need to waste them if they can be brought back to serviceable life. This...




www.arboristsite.com





Especially, posts #30 and 39 in the link above. 

Philbert


----------



## Logger nate

Philbert said:


> All good. How do you like that splitting axe for splitting, compared to a Fiskars?
> 
> Philbert


I prefer the fiskars. The splitting axe does pretty good, head design splits good and doesn’t stick bad on unsuccessful attempts but not as good as the fiskars, and I much prefer the long smaller diameter handle for splitting.


----------



## svk

All this talk about Council tools…old @CTYank may rise from the ashes and show up here 

Where’s your buddy at @MechanicMatt


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> Not sure where you're at in the UP, but I'm just south of bridge so are frost dates are fairly close to one another. Memorial day weekend is the target date for most folks around here to plant frost sensitive plants like tomatoes and peppers, but you have to watch the weather closely for the next couple weeks. We've had hard frosts here as late as June 12th, and the higher elevation areas around Gaylord can get frost into early July.


I'm in Iron River. South central part of the U.P. About 45 minutes West of Iron Mountain. Thanks for the tips on frost times and gardening. The wife will appreciate it.


----------



## JustJeff

I use an 8lb sledge for driving wedges. Cutting a tree down with a chainsaw, I really have no use for an axe.


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thank you @Logger nate, @sean donato, and @farmer steve, I appreciate it! I really like Jason Egan's stuff too.


The stock outer spike for the 462 is 1141/0501A. The bolts # is 9008-345-0960. The nuts # is 9214-320-0700 B. Double check those numbers with your dealer.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

farmer steve said:


> The stock outer spike for the 462 is 1141/0501A. The bolts # is 9008-345-0960. The nuts # is 9214-320-0700 B. Double check those numbers with your dealer.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Philbert

Logger nate said:


> I prefer the fiskars. The splitting axe does pretty good, head design splits good and doesn’t stick bad on unsuccessful attempts but not as good as the fiskars, and I much prefer the long smaller diameter handle for splitting.





JustJeff said:


> I use an 8lb sledge for driving wedges. Cutting a tree down with a chainsaw, I really have no use for an axe.


I have 2 Fiskars splitting axes (X25, X27), and 2 Fiskars chopping axes (tried the hatchets, but no real use for them). 

I take the axes with me in the woods to clear branches, drive wedges, clear stuck saws, etc. They are light, and work for most stuff, but will not do the heavy pounding for stacked wedges and big trees. 

I have not had the need to split personal firewood for a while, but would use steel wedges and an 8 pound sledge to break down larger, or knarly, rounds (no hydro power at home)..

When I saw new, steel wedges priced at $16 - $18 each in stores, I started snagging them up at garage and estate sales, so I now have ‘a few’ (added some since this photo). 





https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/maintain-your-splitting-wedges.310138/



Philbert


----------



## sean donato

WoodAbuser said:


> For those of you that haven't seen the damage caused by Emerald Ash Borers.
> 
> View attachment 995037
> View attachment 995038
> View attachment 995039


Sadly thats about the only way your gonna see an ash around here anymore...


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> Sadly thats about the only way your gonna see an ash around here anymore...


Yeah, all over MN and IA that I have been to also. Posted those cause that tree from my property is one of the worst I have seen. Others were taken down by cities before they were dead. This one has been dead standing since I have owned my place.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well I got a t tank through the dolmakita, bucking up more sub 6" diameter limbs and blocking up some of the smaller uglies to stove size. I paid ATTENTION this time, kept both hands on the saw tightly and staid safe!. I've enough stuff to split to keep me going through the week now and next weekend the forecast is rain . It'll change through I hope. If I get my splitting done in the evenings then I've a couple of face cord of 12-18" logs to buck. The turquoise terror could do it, but the 365 will.


----------



## Lee192233

Good evening Neil.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes sir, that’s it. I haven’t used a splitting wedge for firewood for 20 years, guess I forgot people still do that, lol.


Some people catch on to technology faster than others. Unfortunately I'm not one of them!


Philbert said:


> I have 2 Fiskars splitting axes (X25, X27), and 2 Fiskars chopping axes (tried the hatchets, but no real use for them).
> 
> I take the axes with me in the woods to clear branches, drive wedges, clear stuck saws, etc. They are light, and work for most stuff, but will not do the heavy pounding for stacked wedges and big trees.
> 
> I have not had the need to split personal firewood for a while, but would use steel wedges and an 8 pound sledge to break down larger, or knarly, rounds (no hydro power at home)..
> 
> When I saw new, steel wedges priced at $16 - $18 each in stores, I started snagging them up at garage and estate sales, so I now have ‘a few’ (added some since this photo).
> View attachment 995142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/maintain-your-splitting-wedges.310138/
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Have you noticed a difference in the quality of steel in any of your different splitting wedges. It seems to me. They don't make splitting wedges like they use to when I was a kid. I started splitting wood for mom, dad, and us kid's. At ten/twelve years old. Now they seem to be soft and mushroom out bad. They never did when I was a kid first learning how to split wood. However, The older and bigger, I got. The more easily the wedges would mushroom! The steel quality in the splitting wedges must have been getting worse and worse as I grew up!  Strange!


----------



## grizz55chev

JustPlainJeff said:


> No firewood scrounging today. I just added the last (and most important) piece to my he-man women haters club man-cave!!! Damn people were out of the Jager though, damn supply chain shortages LOL!View attachment 994556
> View attachment 994557


No Jaeger, they ought to be horse whipped! Bet someone else has it!


----------



## grizz55chev

Lee192233 said:


> Got the old Tracker ready to scrounge some silver fish.
> View attachment 994655
> View attachment 994656


Mines an oldie but a goodie, going trolling for high Sierra trout midddle of next week till Father's day. Got it all preped yesterday!


----------



## Lee192233

grizz55chev said:


> Mines an oldie but a goodie, going trolling for high Sierra trout midddle of next week till Father's day. Got it all preped yesterday!View attachment 995164


Nice! I bet your views beat mine trolling up in the mountains. 
I went out Friday and it was rougher than I like, 2-3' confused seas. I don't have a problem trolling in those conditions. I've had some of my best days on Lake Michigan during rough conditions. We had my older 2 boys and my buddy's kid along. Unfortunately 20 minutes after slowing down to troll my friend's kid got sick. Rather than make him suffer we pulled lines and came back in. The unfortunate thing is we were marking good amounts of bait and salmon/trout.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Some people catch on to technology faster than others. Unfortunately I'm not one of them!
> 
> Have you noticed a difference in the quality of steel in any of your different splitting wedges. It seems to me. They don't make splitting wedges like they use to when I was a kid. I started splitting wood for mom, dad, and us kid's. At ten/twelve years old. Now they seem to be soft and mushroom out bad. They never did when I was a kid first learning how to split wood. However, The older and bigger, I got. The more easily the wedges would mushroom! The steel quality in the splitting wedges must have been getting worse and worse as I grew up!  Strange!


I am sure that the quality of the steel varied even in older ones, as these are not ‘high tech’ items. Big differences noticed when grinding / cutting off the burrs / edges. Probably whatever was in the scrap mix.

Some feel heavier / denser, almost like tool steel. Some almost feel cast. Some from USA, Mexico, India, China . . . ‘Mushrooming’ is better than chips flying off, which is another good reason to use a sledge on steel, instead of an axe. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My hand tools for splitting wood. A 12 pound sledge, An 8 pound maul, A 6 pound Council, and a small assortment of wedges. You can see the ones I use the most are mushrooming out. The old broken off maul head I use for a spliting wedge. Is the hardest steel out if all the wedges. However, I usually have to use another wedge to start with on the really tough knotty rounds. Because the maul head wedge has to wide of cheeks and often will bounce out. After the first one, two, or three swings. 

Also,I don't ever use any of my Council's poll to strike steel spliting wedges because even though Council's are American Steel. They are soft and are also designed to be used for rafting axe' as well as a felling axe. The poll will mushroom and round off over time, when striking steel splitting wedges. Making the poll harder to use on plastic felling wedges, because being that they are now mushroomed. Strikes on plastic wedges will often not be square and solid. Resulting in glancing blows.

You can see the slight mushrooming on the poll of this five pound Council fallers axe. Done by a friends and neighbors before I could stop them while spliting wood with steel wedges for the fire pit during a cookouts. 
Yup! I'm that anal about my Council's! 

Cut safe stay sharp and be aware!


----------



## grizz55chev

Lee192233 said:


> Nice! I bet your views beat mine trolling up in the mountains.
> I went out Friday and it was rougher than I like, 2-3' confused seas. I don't have a problem trolling in those conditions. I've had some of my best days on Lake Michigan during rough conditions. We had my older 2 boys and my buddy's kid along. Unfortunately 20 minutes after slowing down to troll my friend's kid got sick. Rather than make him suffer we pulled lines and came back in. The unfortunate thing is we were marking good amounts of bait and salmon/trout.


We love our little lake, it's about 15 mies from Lake Tahoe as the crow flies on the west side of the Ridge with a view of the back side of Squaw Valley. There is no way to get there from the east, takes about an hr and a half up through the American River canyon to get there from Foresthill, CA, my hometown. I'll post lots of pics of the adventures next week. Our lake is called French Meadows, man made in the 60s. Easy to find on the map, look just west and a little south of Lake Tahoe. Browns and Rainbows are plentiful, and tasty along with a sleeper crop of high mountain crawdads! I swear, they taste as good as  lobster!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> Mines an oldie but a goodie, going trolling for high Sierra trout midddle of next week till Father's day. Got it all preped yesterday!View attachment 995164


 Nice classic Mercury bro!  Good on ya!


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice classic Mercury bro!  Good on ya!


Still runs like a scalded dog! It ain't fast, top speed is around 25mph, far as I can tell. She's a 2 stroke, so not allowed on some lakes near me like Tahoe and Donner, but just perfect for most of our needs.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Pics of trolling riggs Now? Deal me in! What's the anny? 
My salt water King Salmon Slayer. 
The weather break on the console is removable. It slides down into the four rod holders on the console then secured with pins. I really only use it in the fall for hunting and also winter traveling. I just haven't taken it off yet this Spring.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> Still runs like a scalded dog! It ain't fast, top speed is around 25mph, far as I can tell. She's a 2 stroke, so not allowed on some lakes near me like Tahoe and Donner, but just perfect for most of our needs.View attachment 995173


25 knots is plenty fast enough to have fun!Unless your comparing it to a tournament ride!


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> 25 knots is plenty fast!


Lol, mph, not knots! It's a 4 cylinder 50 hp from the 70's, !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> Lol, mph, not knots! It's a 4 cylinder 50 hp from the 70's, !


Oh, ok so like around 20 knots then. You'll have to forgive me. I was in the US Navy and I'm a commercial Fisherman as well as a cutter. I don't do MPH when it comes to Marine applications. Everything on the water is in knots and nautical miles to me. But that's me!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Kinda like calling fishing line "string".


Or any bigger line on boat "rope"!


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Pics of trolling riggs Now? Deal me in! What's the anny? View attachment 995175
> My salt water King Salmon Slayer. View attachment 995176
> The weather break on the console is removable. It slides down into the four rod holders on the console then secured with pins. I really only use it in the fall for hunting and also winter traveling. I just haven't taken it off yet this Spring.


Nice rig!
Did someone say king salmon?


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> Or any bigger line on boat "rope"!


Bow- stern always confuses me, as well as port and starboard!


----------



## grizz55chev

Lee192233 said:


> Nice rig!
> Did someone say king salmon?
> View attachment 995184


A 5 pounder is a nice fish in our lakes, that one is considerably bigger! Yummy!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> I agree the 4 lb axe with 28” handle View attachment 995066
> is about ideal for driving falling wedges,…but it’s heavy, lol. 3lbs or less is my preferred every day carry. If I was in big timber working the boundary or doing urban logging I’d pack it but the sale we are currently working on trees aren’t that big and 95 % are dead an rotten tops. Some of the white fir the top breaks out just from the wind resistance of the tree falling so I try not to do any wedging. For spitting wood by hand I really like the fiskars x27View attachment 995079
> But I mostly use the hydro anymore View attachment 995083
> Finally got most of the rounds I had laying around split, just need a little more to finish filling the wood shed then start bringing more in for next year.


 Like the wood shed! I figured you had to have a Council somewhere!  Weather your preferred weight or not!


----------



## H-Ranch

Kodiak Kid said:


> My hand tools for splitting wood. A 12 pound sledge, An 8 pound maul, A 6 pound Council, and a small assortment of wedges. You can see the ones I use the most are mushrooming out.


Nice collection. Now read this thread that @Philbert just bumped:  Splitting wedge . It's in Off Topic so you may not have seen it. And then go clean up those mushroomed wedges before you hit them even one more time.


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice classic Mercury bro!  Good on ya!


For the record, my old 96 Silverado with 315k on the clock still pulls it to our camp spot. She just passed smog, so it gets another 2 yrs to live! Bought it 2 yrs old with 40 k on it then.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> Bow- stern always confuses me, as well as port and starboard!


What say ye?!?! Keel haul the skerrvy rid'n land lubber!  If be it he survives ?!?! Haul that weevil to his feet, secure him to the main mast! Then be it ten lashes with a cat-o-nine Bosun! Just to remind him! TO STEP TO IT AND STAY ON'EM!!!


----------



## grizz55chev

H-Ranch said:


> Nice collection. Now read this thread that @Philbert just bumped:  Splitting wedge . It's in Off Topic so you may not have seen it. And then go clean up those mushroomed wedges before you hit them even one more time.


Damn good advice!


----------



## grizz55chev

Kodiak Kid said:


> What say ye?!?! Keel haul the skerrvy rid'n land lubber!  If be it he survives ?!?! Haul that weevil to his feet, secure him to the main mast! Then be it ten lashes with a cat-o-nine Bosun! Just to remind him! TO STEP TO IT AND STAY ON'EM!!!


Arrrr ye matey, I kinda understood that, scary!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> Arrrr ye matey, I kinda understood that, scary!


Well, if it was 300 year's ago, and we were in the british Navy. It would basically mean. Don't ever forget the difference between bow and stern, fore and aft, and port and starboard again! But with more actions and less words!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Nice rig!
> Did someone say king salmon?
> View attachment 995184


Yours as well! Nice king too brother! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

grizz55chev said:


> A 5 pounder is a nice fish in our lakes, that one is considerably bigger! Yummy!!


If I had to guess?  I'd say a 12 to 14 pound King maybe?


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yours as well! Nice king to brother! Good on ya!


Thank you! King fishing in Alaska is on my bucket list. 
Funny story about that. My wife and I went with her parents on a cruise/land tour of Alaska. It was fun but not my kind of vacation. I was about 35 years too young at the time!
Anyways, we had a stop in Ketchikan and we did a shore excursion salmon fishing trip. My wife and I meet the "guide" at the dock. We shove off and go salmon fishing. We're trolling for about 15 minutes and there's this commotion from the back of the boat. The kicker bracket broke off and the kicker was hanging by the control cables and was spinning around whacking the transom until it sucked water in and quit! Now I'm a little nervous about this guy's maintenance procedures on his boat. We ended up bottom fishing for halibut and I caught a 15" long flounder on an 80 lb standup rig. Could barely feel the fish. It was an interesting trip to say the least. I always research and pick my own guides now. Paid way too much for a sh**** experience.
Definitely coming back on a proper fishing trip sometime in the next 10 years. Love it up there!


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> If I had to guess?  I'd say a 12 to 14 pound King maybe?


Right on...average size 3 year old. They've been getting some 24 pounders already this spring. There will be a real chance at some 30-35 pounders this August.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Hooked this 40 pound Soaker at about 11:40 pm and landed him at a little after midnight on 17lb test a half hour before sunset! A solo evening of King trolling. With the exception of my fishing partner Angus on the bow. A 45 minute King salmon fight, and one of two of the best King fights of my life!  The tide alone pushed me the entire fight over a nautical mile and a half off station from where I first hooked up!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Right on...average size 3 year old. They've been getting some 24 pounders already this spring. There will be a real chance at some 30-35 pounders this August.


Any king is a nice king, but anything over twenty pounds is a reel treat! Pun intended!  And a 30 -35 plus is a Soaker of a hog!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Another couple good days on the water!  A 100 lb halibut on 25lb test. I was actually trolling close to the bottom and targeting kings I was marking on the sounder when I hooked this Butt!

I didn't catch these two small silvers and 28lb king on the little red Kayak.  I just use the kayak to get to and from Jader's mooring. You can see it in the back ground in the halibut pics.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Darn, now we're talking about boats???  I sold my Stratos RIGHT before the country shut down 2 years ago, planning on buying a deep V. Probably a Tracker Targa 19 with a 200 on the rear. But as soon as I sold mine, everybody bought up pretty much every boat that was on dealer's lots, so I couldn't find anything that I wanted prior to the next Spring. Then we bought the house up here, and it kind of moved down a little on my list of priorities while trying to get settled here. Now I'm looking again. I'm hoping that by next Spring maybe they're will be some more back in stock on dealer's lots? And possibly that the prices won't be as crazy as they are now? I think the prices we're just going to have to live with, but I'm hoping that the supply chain starts to run a little more efficiently soon. I ordered my side by side last June, and didn't get it until December. Six months for a machine I thought was a little ridiculous. Also, did someone mention Kings??? Caught these on Michigan a few years ago. They're fun to catch, but I'd MUCH rather eat the Sockeye that we caught when in Alaska.


----------



## Lee192233

Someone has to haul some wheelbarrow loads while @H-Ranch is laid up.


Made it...phew.


Almost lost it on a turn. I'm no where near as experienced a wheelbarrow operator as H-ranch is!


----------



## H-Ranch

Lee192233 said:


> Someone has to haul some wheelbarrow loads while @H-Ranch is laid up.
> View attachment 995214
> 
> Made it...phew.
> View attachment 995216
> 
> Almost lost it on a turn. I'm no where near as experienced wheelbarrow operator as H-ranch is!


I would say that's expert level loading right there! Thanks for picking up my slack.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Thank you! King fishing in Alaska is on my bucket list.
> Funny story about that. My wife and I went with her parents on a cruise/land tour of Alaska. It was fun but not my kind of vacation. I was about 35 years too young at the time!
> Anyways, we had a stop in Ketchikan and we did a shore excursion salmon fishing trip. My wife and I meet the "guide" at the dock. We shove off and go salmon fishing. We're trolling for about 15 minutes and there's this commotion from the back of the boat. The kicker bracket broke off and the kicker was hanging by the control cables and was spinning around whacking the transom until it sucked water in and quit! Now I'm a little nervous about this guy's maintenance procedures on his boat. We ended up bottom fishing for halibut and I caught a 15" long flounder on an 80 lb standup rig. Could barely feel the fish. It was an interesting trip to say the least. I always research and pick my own guides now. Paid way too much for a sh**** experience.
> Definitely coming back on a proper fishing trip sometime in the next 10 years. Love it up there!


That's a reel bummer man!  Sorry to hear about charter! On the outdoor chanel you see all the top line charter guys and the good days of fishing! Never the sh***y charter captains and their imbarceing unprofessional work. Hope your next trip is better. If I'm Stihl around and Stihl on this forum. You'll have to get in touch with me. If you make it to Kodiak (highlyrecommend) on your next Alaskan Vaca! As far as fresh and saltwater sport fish goes around here? I'll point you in the right direction twords some great guides charter Capitan's plus hook you up with some good local fishing knowledge bud!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> Someone has to haul some wheelbarrow loads while @H-Ranch is laid up.
> View attachment 995214
> 
> Made it...phew.
> View attachment 995216
> 
> Almost lost it on a turn. I'm no where near as experienced wheelbarrow operator as H-ranch is!


Nice work! It's like I always say! There's no kill like overkill, and you ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!!


----------



## JustJeff

Went to leave today and this piece of cedar was laying in the road right at the edge of the driveway. Now the scrounge comes to me!


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Went to leave today and this piece of cedar was laying in the road right at the edge of the driveway. Now the scrounge comes to me!
> View attachment 995225


LOL, like the old paperboy route. Check tomorrow too, maybe someone renewed your subscription.


----------



## Aknutter

Today's kids have no clue of a paperboy route...lol


----------



## sean donato

Aknutter said:


> Today's kids have no clue of a paperboy route...lol


Thats just cause there's no papers to deliver.....


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> So I got the call to go to work and I'm leaving in a few days. Ive been doing honey do's and putting my cut'n gear and equipment and other stuff together when I can until I get caught and told to go back to honey do's by the Mrs. Besides my work equipment and clothing. It's mostly recreational gear for sport fishing and hunting as well. What else is there for a guy to do on his o e day off a week in a remote Alaskan logging camp?
> Im a little short on wedges at the moment. I have Four good twelve's, but only two eights and ten's in ruff shape because I had to bail a neighbor out from a 24" snag that set back on him from way to deep of a sloppy face cut with a full face dutchman. Leaving little room to work wedge and just that much more dangerous. Between me having to stack and move wedges around going back and fourth across the back cut shifting stacks hear moving stacks there! Trying to beat burried singles out to marry with another single to stack for more lift! Then pulling a different stack to split up into singles again! So on and so on!!! Oh god what a nightmare!   On top of it! This is all taking forever, due to the fact that I've got to put my head up every single time I smack a wedge, because the Snag has loose sectional bark slab's up the trunk and a not so good stage of decomposition near the top!!! Oh it gets better!!! My 67 year old drunk neighbor that has absolutly no business and knows nothing about felling DEAD TIMBER let alone live timber!!! is just getting in my way and telling me how to do it!!! After he came to get me to bail him out again (Just one more time of a few other mind you) in the first place!!! He's drunk, I'm sober, he's stumbling, I'm screaming at him, he has no hard hat, I'm pour'n sweat and cussing!!!  Finally I told him if he doesn't get his drunk ass out of my way a couple tree lengths. That I was going to cut him in half with my saw before he got us both killed!!! After mumbling under his breath and stumbling away in to the safe zone. I finally finessed the heavy leaning snag over without killing my self or my neighbor. Boy was I pissed!!!All my buddies that know me and know my drunk neighbor Were laughing there butts off when I told them that story I'll tell ya! Even though it was not to long ago. I look back and laugh now myself, but I sure wasn't laughing then!
> 
> Long story short! I think I completely destroyed five wedges and cut into four others to the point that they will barley fit Into a kerf! All on that one snag that took over an hour to lift over and fall!
> Ive got some more already on the way, but until they get here. I had to re tune some of the tens and eights I have. View attachment 995027
> View attachment 995028
> View attachment 995029
> 
> 
> 
> See That Chipper?!?! Even my rasp throws ribbons! Small ribbons, but ribbons none the less.
> 
> View attachment 995030
> 
> View attachment 995035
> 
> View attachment 995036
> 
> Man!!! Is that look'n good or what?!?! The wedge looks good too! View attachment 995034
> Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware!


Better save that for one of those Dutchmans


----------



## Lee192233

My 8 year old son and I got after it this afternoon for a couple hours. He's doing well running the splitter for me and handing me splits to stack.

The wood shed is almost full. This wood is for '23-'24.


Sorry for the glare.


----------



## Lee192233

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hooked this 40 pound Soaker at about 11:40 pm and landed him at a little after midnight on 17lb test a half hour before sunset! A solo evening of King trolling. With the exception of my fishing partner Angus on the bow. A 45 minute King salmon fight, and one of two of the best King fights of my life!  The tide alone pushed me the entire fight over a nautical mile and a half off station from where I first hooked up!View attachment 995192
> View attachment 995191


That's a beauty!


Kodiak Kid said:


> Any king is a nice king, but anything over twenty pounds is a reel treat! Pun intended!  And a 30 -35 plus is a Soaker of a hog!


I love king's! They are the hardest fighting fish here in the Great Lakes. Vicious strikes and ridiculous endurance. A twenty pound king makes a 30 lb musky look weak. The musky may strike harder but it will never fight as long.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Another couple good days on the water!  A 100 lb halibut on 25lb test. I was actually trolling close to the bottom and targeting kings I was marking on the sounder when I hooked this Butt!View attachment 995206
> View attachment 995207
> I didn't catch these two small silvers and 28lb king on the little red Kayak.  I just use the kayak to get to and from Jader's mooring. You can see it in the back ground in the halibut pics. View attachment 995208


I so want to catch a halibut. I hear it's pretty nuts how hard they can pin you to the rail when fighting one.


Kodiak Kid said:


> That's a reel bummer man!  Sorry to hear about charter! On the outdoor chanel you see all the top line charter guys and the good days of fishing! Never the sh***y charter captains and their imbarceing unprofessional work. Hope your next trip is better. If I'm Stihl around and Stihl on this forum. You'll have to get in touch with me. If you make it to Kodiak (highlyrecommend) on your next Alaskan Vaca! As far as fresh and saltwater sport fish goes around here? I'll point you in the right direction twords some great guides charter Capitan's plus hook you up with some good local fishing knowledge bud!


I'm going to try to get up there when my youngest is 10. That's in 7 years so I better start planning. Thank you for the offer! I will definitely get in touch with you if and when it happens. If you're ever in Wisconsin I'd be happy to take you out for some freshwater kings or some walleyes or perch.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Swung two snags to day for my 67 year old Neighbor that likes to start celebrating early. I put this old mans timber on the ground for him for firewood. So he dosent kill himself! He's like an Uncle to me really!! He dose the ground work.

I Uploaded two videos on "YouTube". One of a look and narrated critique of the face cuts and dutchman cuts. In the big Snag The second video is a Stihl. with the camera set on a stump from a distance. Recording the swing of the snag.

First Video is Titled: "Kodiak Kid Cutting, Swinging Dutchman". if interested? Check them out! I don't know how to download them on to here.

The stump of the snag in the video.





I wish I would have recorded this swing cut!! It was leaning back further than the Snag in the "You Tube" clip. Keep in mind this snag and the snag in the video are extremely light. They were both dry and broke off about 2/3 to 3/4 up the tree. 
It swung very nicely, but notice the very small Hard Dutchman. In front of the hinge!  Cut Safe, stay sharp, be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lee192233 said:


> My 8 year old son and I got after it this afternoon for a couple hours. He's doing well running the splitter for me and handing me splits to stack.View attachment 995296
> 
> The wood shed is almost full. This wood is for '23-'24.
> View attachment 995297
> 
> Sorry for the glare.


Good on ya!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


>



 Thanks bud! Good on ya


----------



## Logger nate

You bet. Couldn’t get part #2 to play


----------



## Jeffkrib

Currently burning pine I harvested 2 years ago. It was split and noodled large and long. With 2 splits placed across the front (east west) I’m getting over night burns , it is quite ashy though. But my wife and I just tested positive to COVID  so will switch to Eucalyptus so we can stay home with the fire on for an entire week without having to empty any ashes.


----------



## Brufab

I scrounged up some vintage folding camp chairs this weekend at the thrift store. Couldn't pass them up @5$ a piece


----------



## ru55wood5

WoodAbuser said:


> For those of you that haven't seen the damage caused by Emerald Ash Borers.
> 
> View attachment 995037
> View attachment 995038
> View attachment 995039


it seems like beetles are killing more and more the last few years in my area. i don't have any ash here in the sandhills of NC, but pine beetles and oak beetles are taking a toll, esp. the pine beetles. great for firewood, but we rely on the trees to keep a screen from all of these pesky neighbors.


----------



## MustangMike

Have not had time to catch up on all the posts but had a good W/E with family and some scout members.

We rode ATVs, shot guns and bows and arrows, hiked, cut and split wood and ate well! Weather was great and everyone had a good time. The cabin accommodated 9 for sleep over! We saw several woodpeckers, a bat, 3 deer and a bald eagle.

Used the ATV trailer I got last year for some serious wood hauling (for the first time). It works very well, So glad my ATV has engine braking! You don't need to touch the brakes even going down steep hills with a fully loaded trailer!

We made a good amount of fire wood, both Ash and Black Cherry. Some of it was dead and blocking our trails, others were dead and standing and had to be dropped. I did the felling and cutting, but is was nice to have so much help moving, splitting and stacking the wood.

FYI, the big kid (former scout) is now 20 - 6'4" and 270 lbs!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

The folks got here yesterday afternoon. Staying until Wednesday. Just hangng by the fire pit with them last night.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Have not had time to catch up on all the posts but had a good W/E with family and some scout members.
> 
> We rode ATVs, shot guns and bows and arrows, hiked, cut and split wood and ate well! Weather was great and everyone had a good time. The cabin accommodated 9 for sleep over! We saw several woodpeckers, a bat, 3 deer and a bald eagle.
> 
> Used the ATV trailer I got last year for some serious wood hauling (for the first time). It works very well, So glad my ATV has engine braking! You don't need to touch the brakes even going down steep hills with a fully loaded trailer!
> 
> We made a good amount of fire wood, both Ash and Black Cherry. Some of it was dead and blocking our trails, others were dead and standing and had to be dropped. I did the felling and cutting, but is was nice to have so much help moving, splitting and stacking the wood.
> 
> FYI, the big kid (former scout) is now 20 - 6'4" and 270 lbs!


No pictures of the ATV / trailer? Curious.
Looks like a great weekend!


----------



## MustangMike

sundance said:


> No pictures of the ATV / trailer? Curious.
> Looks like a great weekend!


Look at the 3rd pic in the upper right. I also posted these last year when I first got it.

Note my custom strap handle in pic 1 which comes in very handy!

Made from a broken cargo strap, I just slipped it through a hole that was already there and tied a knot on the bottom!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Look at the 3rd pic in the upper right. I also posted these last year when I first got it.
> 
> Note my custom strap handle in pic 1 which comes in very handy!
> 
> Made from a broken cargo strap, I just slipped it through a hole that was already there and tied a knot on the bottom!


Good looking wood haul'n rig! Remember!  You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Jeffkrib said:


> Currently burning pine I harvested 2 years ago. It was split and noodled large and long. With 2 splits placed across the front (east west) I’m getting over night burns , it is quite ashy though. But my wife and I just tested positive to COVID  so will switch to Eucalyptus so we can stay home with the fire on for an entire week without having to empty any ashes.


Bum deal! Sorry to hear about the covid! Hope your feeling well and it doesn't affect you or your wife much.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good looking wood haul'n rig! Remember!  You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


Don't say that, you'll ruffle some feathers around here. Lol.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

It's been raining pretty much all day here. So, the old man and I did some plinking.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> It's been raining pretty much all day here. So, the old man and I did some plinking.View attachment 995520
> View attachment 995522
> View attachment 995523
> View attachment 995524
> View attachment 995525
> View attachment 995526


Nice S&W 29 and Buck Mark!


----------



## ValleyForge

MustangMike said:


> Have not had time to catch up on all the posts but had a good W/E with family and some scout members.
> 
> We rode ATVs, shot guns and bows and arrows, hiked, cut and split wood and ate well! Weather was great and everyone had a good time. The cabin accommodated 9 for sleep over! We saw several woodpeckers, a bat, 3 deer and a bald eagle.
> 
> Used the ATV trailer I got last year for some serious wood hauling (for the first time). It works very well, So glad my ATV has engine braking! You don't need to touch the brakes even going down steep hills with a fully loaded trailer!
> 
> We made a good amount of fire wood, both Ash and Black Cherry. Some of it was dead and blocking our trails, others were dead and standing and had to be dropped. I did the felling and cutting, but is was nice to have so much help moving, splitting and stacking the wood.
> 
> FYI, the big kid (former scout) is now 20 - 6'4" and 270 lbs!


Yuengling….good stuff…

I engineered the water system for ****’s second plant in Pottsville PA…great family business…if,you’re ever there visit the old brewery, it’s a trip and makes his bottled beer.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> Look at the 3rd pic in the upper right. I also posted these last year when I first got it.
> 
> Note my custom strap handle in pic 1 which comes in very handy!
> 
> Made from a broken cargo strap, I just slipped it through a hole that was already there and tied a knot on the bottom!


I missed it in the first set of pictures. Nice looking trailer, should haul a good bit.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> I would say that's expert level loading right there! Thanks for picking up my slack.


That's not slack h ranch. You're just letting us catch up so we don't look so bad! A might neighborly thing to do I say!!!


----------



## svk

Long day but good here. Wrapped up with planting marigolds with my daughter in all of my pots. The ex hated marigolds and I loved them so we couldn’t plant them. So guess what, marigolds in every ****ing pot now.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Long day but good here. Wrapped up with planting marigolds with my daughter in all of my pots. The ex hated marigolds and I loved them so we couldn’t plant them. So guess what, marigolds in every ****ing pot now.


Good on you, I bet they will be lovely.


----------



## MustangMike

ValleyForge said:


> Yuengling….good stuff…
> 
> I engineered the water system for ****’s second plant in Pottsville PA…great family business…if,you’re ever there visit the old brewery, it’s a trip and makes his bottled beer.


I personally like their Black and Tan.


----------



## MustangMike

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thank you @Logger nate, @sean donato, and @farmer steve, I appreciate it! I really like Jason Egan's stuff too.


Stihl does make outer spikes for the 462 ... have them on both of mine.

If you have "no luck" with your local dealer let me know and I'll refer you to a dealer who can get and ship them to you.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bum deal! Sorry to hear about the covid! Hope your feeling well and it doesn't affect you or your wife much.


Are you able to get overnight burns on a load of pine? I would imagine that would be very useful in the middle of winter in your part of the world.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning. More coffee needed here.


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning. More coffee needed here.


----------



## ru55wood5

i am on the second pot of coffee now


----------



## MustangMike

I had to cut back years ago ... quite drinking it for a year, but now just limit myself to 2 cups a day.

Works for me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I had to cut back years ago ... quite drinking it for a year, but now just limit myself to 2 cups a day.
> 
> Works for me!


me, too. i cut back. not that i needed to. sure amps one up to get with the progam! lol  no more than 3 in mornings at ranch, now 3 here, too. but had an extra this morning.

no 2nd pots!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got a bit of a scrounge other day. walk across the street. was told it was ash, it's elm. oh well... no wood, no fire!


----------



## chipper1

I don't drink coffee anymore, or any less   .
Ultrasoft Bradford Pear drop for your viewing pleasure lol.
I had already removed the not so soft larger side branch.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got a bit of a scrounge other day. walk across the street. was told it was ash, it's elm. oh well... no wood, no fire!
> View attachment 995743


It's gonna be ash .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the residences got a big surprise early one morning. 2:30 am!  .....

this had busted in two... and down she came!!... hit roof, some damge, too 



in front of the green chair was another and table. can u say pretzels!???? good welding redo project now... headed to metal scapper pick up... busted up real good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> It's gonna be ash .


hi chipper - in this heat, it may turn into *charcoal!!!*


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got a bit of a scrounge other day. walk across the street. was told it was ash, it's elm. oh well... no wood, no fire!
> View attachment 995743


I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


It's just the right size for"Backyard Lumberjacking"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Long day but good here. Wrapped up with planting marigolds with my daughter in all of my pots. The ex hated marigolds and I loved them so we couldn’t plant them. So guess what, marigolds in every ****ing pot now.


hi svk - we here, are on pins n needles... will we get corn or not? planted back on 4/15... now at R2, waiting on R3... milk stage in about a week. fingers x'd 

am optimistic... looking fwd to scrounging some home grown corn on the cob. currently, 26-cents an ear at store. sweet n tasty. got some yesterday, headed back today for 8 more




tested a kernel in last pix' cob... opaque. tasted it - very sweet!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


hi W.A - must be an optical illusion at ur end... that Echo is one heck of a brute!!!... runs like ported and with a bit more timing... does about all
my 026 will do, runs rite up there with the modded 044... and as such, no need for any 660's of late! 

thanks for asking


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi W.A - must be an optical illusion at ur end... that Echo is one heck of a brute!!!... runs like ported and with a bit more timing... does about all
> my 026 will do, runs rite up there with the modded 044... and such. no need for any 660's of late!
> 
> thanks for asking


see what i mean...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> *Are you able to get overnight burns on a load of pine? *I would imagine that would be very useful in the middle of winter in your part of the world.


not many burns going on here in Texas.... currentyly 130 Texas counties under Burn Bans


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I don't drink coffee anymore, or any less   .
> Ultrasoft Bradford Pear drop for your viewing pleasure lol.
> I had already removed the not so soft larger side branch.



sounds like _more... or less_... is just about perfect for you....


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


Compared to a 2511t, it's huge lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Compared to a 2511t, it's huge lol.


i  all my saws! even those with a cord... and no less for those than use hand power and hang on wall... no bat saws yet. but saw a utbr vid other day... and the guy whipped up a small log cabin in a day or so... saw he used was electric...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


i have to have hard working saws, W.A... unlike many up N... we have fires down here at my camp... almost daily! or close.... even with temps push triple digits... calls for a lot of wood; campwood for camp fires!! 





we burn all we can... and cook with the rest!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> It's just the right size for "Backyard Lumberjacking"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i see the Delete option is here....


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have to have hard working saws, W.A... unlike many up N... we have fires down here at my camp... almost daily! or close.... even with temps push triple digits... calls for a lot of wood; campwood for camp fires!!
> View attachment 995756
> View attachment 995757
> View attachment 995758
> 
> 
> we burn all we can... and cook with the rest!!!


Got it. It's all y'all need. My mouth is watering now.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I love my little 2511t...between the little powerhead and the lonnnnng bar I'm running on it, it's like wielding a lightsaber lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I love my little 2511t...between the little powerhead and the lonnnnng bar I'm running on it, it's like wielding a lightsaber lol.


i just  personal testimonies!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hey WoodAbuser...

i don't know you, but i already like you!!!! 



a bunch a swell guys on this site!!! well, imo.... 

have a nice day!!!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hey WoodAbuser...
> 
> i don't know you, but i already like you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> a bunch a swell guys on this site!!! well, imo....
> 
> have a nice day!!!


Back atcha!


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> I had to cut back years ago ... quite drinking it for a year, but now just limit myself to 2 cups a day.
> 
> Works for me!


Scared me for a minute.....then I remembered it was coffee being discussed.


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


Yeah, but did you see the size of the wheelbarrow it's in? 10 cu ft!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Jeffkrib said:


> Are you able to get overnight burns on a load of pine? I would imagine that would be very useful in the middle of winter in your part of the world.


Sitka Spruce. No Pine. If the wood stove is big and efficient yes. For example, a small Blaze king that leaks air, no. A big Blaze king that is air tight, yes.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I love my little 2511t...between the little powerhead and the lonnnnng bar I'm running on it, it's like wielding a lightsaber lol.


I just run the 12x3/8 that's on mine right now, I need to set up a 14" stihl bar for it, just haven't done it yet, maybe by next yr . They are nice saws though, I use my 200t for the bigger stuff and it for the smaller.
Did you do fire work?
Gonna need some more pics of the bikes!
Great looking shop.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sitka Spruce. No Pine. If the wood stove is big and efficient yes. For example, a small Blaze king that leaks air, no. A big Blaze king that is air tight, yes.


He said SPRUCE! He's gonna bring @dancan out of hiding.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> I didn't even know that Stihl offered better or second felling dawgs. I've been wanting a set for my 462 for awhile. When looking on Amazon, I never see any that are specifically mentioned being for the 462's though, and I don't want to order the wrong ones, and then have to send them back. I'll have to go to the Stihl site and see if they offer a set for the 462s now.


Check out either the "Madsen's"or "Bailey's" web site catalog for after market "Pro Safety Felling Dawgs" They are great Dawgs for felling or bucking that are bigger and stay sharper way longer than OEM Dawgs. In my honest opinion. Once you use good felling and bucking dawgs. You'll never go back to small dogs again. I have them on all my saws from my 260 to my 088! 

260 and 661. Both with "Pro Safety" felling dawgs.,



Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> He said SPUCE! He's gonna bring @dancan out of hiding.


I didn't say SPUCE. I said "SPRUCE" You must be the cousin from Boston!


----------



## chipper1

Here's my stump from today for pro review .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Here's my stump from today for pro review .
> View attachment 995788


Are u stumping for office now too?


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Are u stumping for office now too?


Whatever it takes LOL.
I should have gotten a picture of the flush cut, it looked sweet .
My chain not so much , but the tip I was given has helped me to get over that.
I should order some more files.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Whatever it takes LOL.


That stump looks real cool with all those different colors.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My bad! Some of my "softs"are a bit sloppy and criss crossing. Witch dosent really affect the swing,  but putting soft dutchman cuts in to you face for a multiple step swing cut Is much easier with a good set of Dawgs in my opinion!  I brought this "SPUCE"  snag around 180 degrees.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Here's my stump from today for pro review .
> View attachment 995788


Nice stump. Really nice stump Chipper....

....For one of them conventional face cuts anyways. 

Seriously, nice stump Brett. Good on ya!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> My bad! Some of my "softs"are a bit sloppy and criss crossing. Witch dosent really affect the swing,  but putting soft dutchman cuts in to you face for a multiple step swing cut Is much easier with a good set of Dawgs in my opinion!  I brought this "SPUCE"  snag around 180 degrees. View attachment 995789
> View attachment 995791
> View attachment 995790
> View attachment 995792
> View attachment 995793


Awesome!
Did you cut those from the front.
Yes, the larger the wood, the nicer it is to have large dogs, but for most of us in hardwood country harvesting firewood, standard dogs are plenty and leave more usable bar length. When flush cutting outside dogs and large dogs sure can be nice. This morning flush cutting with the ported 261 sucked, no outside dog (just a standard small one), and the muffler mod caused all the chips to fly up off the ground and into my face; not that it was a big deal because I had a shield on that helmet, but I did get pretty dirty, as did my saw . Good thing it was just a stihl .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Awesome!
> Did you cut those from the front.
> Yes, the larger the wood, the nicer it is to have large dogs, but for most of us in hardwood country harvesting firewood, standard dogs are plenty and leave more usable bar length. When flush cutting outside dogs and large dogs sure can be nice. This morning flush cutting with the ported 261 sucked, no outside dog (just a standard small one), and the muffler mod caused all the chips to fly up off the ground and into my face; not that it was a big deal because I had a shield on that helmet, but I did get pretty dirty, as did my saw . Good thing it was just a stihl .


Yes my saw was pretty much in the face cut with the chian brake lever up against the handle bar and the outside dawg barely biting the wood on the bottom cut of the face cut when making the last couple step dutch's. Not sure this near impossibe task could have been completed with one of them husky saws! Good thing its a Stihl! 

I definitely understand about the down side of sacraficeing bar length for bigger dawgs, and good point!  My 260 goes from 16" of cutting length to roughly 13" with the after market felling dawgs on her.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice stump. Really nice stump Chipper....
> 
> ....For one of them conventional face cuts anyways.
> 
> Seriously, nice stump Brett. Good on ya!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Thanks man.
I need to watch more videos so I can get good at those upside down face cuts lol.
Since it was leaning a bit towards the house I left the face a bit shallower than I would have to allow me to get a short wedge in before finishing the back cut. I had a rope on it, but didn't want it to set back.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Thanks man.
> I need to watch more videos so I can get good at those upside down face cuts lol.
> Since it was leaning a bit towards the house I left the face a bit shallower than I would have to allow me to get a short wedge in before finishing the back cut. I had a rope on it, but didn't want it to set back.


Good call.  Another option, and I do this often with small trees. Is if little room to work a wedge, you can make your back cut first too. Then set a wedge in god and firm but don't start driving it until the tree is faced up. Especially if its tied off! All depends on how bad a lean. You don't want the tree to chair over backwards when you start your face cut. You probably already know all this. Just thought I'd mention it. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, snd be aware.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> I didn't say SPUCE. I said "SPRUCE" You must be the cousin from Boston!


Musta been the fumes from the spray bombs I was using to paint the patio furniture. And it's Baaston.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> He said SPRUCE! He's gonna bring @dancan out of hiding.


----------



## farmer steve

Had to run to town and get more paint. Saw this for @H-Ranch. A Mag- wheelbarrow.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes my saw was pretty much in the face cut with the chian brake lever up against the handle bar and the outside dawg barely biting the wood on the bottom cut of the face cut when making the last couple step dutch's. Not sure this near impossibe task could have been completed with one of them husky saws! Good thing its a Stihl!
> 
> I definitely understand about the down side of sacraficeing bar length for bigger dawgs, and good point!  My 260 goes from 16" of cutting length to roughly 13" with the after market felling dawgs on her.


Yeah, I was glad I wasn't getting one of my huskys dirty lol, and I wouldn't want to risk getting one of them pinched/crushed.
Loosing 3" .
I've had some big dogs in the past, real nice for doing those upside-down notches (LOL), as they will hold the saw up on your lower cut, but mostly not needed here. When flush cutting or felling trees with large root flares they are great to have. 
If I need to make a Humboldt I can make my gunning cut and then just bore in and across so I don't have to hold it up, more than one way to skin a cat.
Many of the newer aftermarket dogs help line up your chain with the pivoting point(3 point dogs), which should make pivoting from the gun to the lower cut on a Humboldt easier and make hitting the opposite side easier for us rookies too.
This saw was sold, but it had the big safety pros on it and a wrap handle, nice falling saw.




Here she is in the wood.



This is about as big as I like fo everyday cutting/falling. But I also have 60 and 70cc saws set up with small dogs for bucking with a 20 or 24, no need to spin a longer chain if it's not needed.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Had to run to town and get more paint. Saw this for @H-Ranch. A Mag- wheelbarrow.
> View attachment 995798


What do you think H-Ranch. Are you ready for an upgrade?


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good call.  Another option, and I do this often with small trees. Is if little room to work a wedge, you can make your back cut first too. Then set a wedge in god and firm but don't start driving it until the tree is faced up. Especially if its tied off! All depends on how bad a lean. You don't want the tree to chair over backwards when you start your face cut. You probably already know all this. Just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, snd be aware.


It wasn't bad, probably could have just swung it  .
It would have came over with the slightest bit of banging (it never set back on my wedge, even with that thin hinge), but since I needed the throw bag/line and rope for other limbs and everything was there, might as well rope it .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Thanks man.
> I need to watch more videos so I can get good at those upside down face cuts lol.
> Since it was leaning a bit towards the house I left the face a bit shallower than I would have to allow me to get a short wedge in before finishing the back cut. I had a rope on it, but didn't want it to set back.


One thing I'd like to mention. When making a face cut be it a Conventional or Humboldt. If you bar is perfectly level when starting your horizontal cut. Witch is most always the first of the two face cuts. Then, with the saw dawgs touching the tree up against the kirf from your first cut, and at the front of your hinge. The bar, 90 degrees perpendicular to your first cut, but also level from top bar rail to bottom bar rail. Regardless of degree of steepness in you second cut. The two cuts will most always meet perfectly! I hope I explained that well. Because it would take me a week to draw a diagram that my three year old niece could draw with crayon in a couple minutes, and probably look better too!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> It wasn't bad, probably could have just swung it  .
> It would have came over with the slightest bit of banging (it never set back on my wedge, even with that thin hinge), but since I needed the throw bag/line and rope for other limbs and everything was there, might as well rope it .


Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I was glad I wasn't getting one of my huskys dirty lol, and I wouldn't want to risk getting one of them pinched/crushed.
> Loosing 3" .
> I've had some big dogs in the past, real nice for doing those upside-down notches (LOL), as they will hold the saw up on your lower cut, but mostly not needed here. When flush cutting or felling trees with large root flares they are great to have.
> If I need to make a Humboldt I can make my gunning cut and then just bore in and across so I don't have to hold it up, more than one way to skin a cat.
> Many of the newer aftermarket dogs help line up your chain with the pivoting point(3 point dogs), which should make pivoting from the gun to the lower cut on a Humboldt easier and make hitting the opposite side easier for us rookies too.
> This saw was sold, but it had the big safety pros on it and a wrap handle, nice falling saw.
> 
> View attachment 995800
> 
> 
> Here she is in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as big as I like fo everyday cutting/falling. But I also have 60 and 70cc saws set up with small dogs for bucking with a 20 or 24, no need to spin a longer chain if it's not needed.
> 
> View attachment 995801



Very nice! Id cut with any of those Huskies!....

....If I absolutely had too!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> One thing I'd like to mention. When making a face cut be it a Conventional or Humboldt. If you bar is perfectly level when starting your horizontal cut. Witch is most always the first of the two face cuts. Then, with the saw dawgs touching the tree up against the kirf. The bar, 90 degrees perpendicular to your first cut, but also level from top bar rail to bottom bar rail. Regardless of degree of steepness in you second cut. The two cuts will most always meet perfectly! I hope I explained that well. Because it would take me a week to draw a diagram that my three year old niece could draw with crayon in a couple minutes, and probably look better too!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I'm just an abuser, but I got a nice tip from a pro for conventional cuts. Once the horizontal cut is finished use the lowest dog to pivot down to the 2nd cut. That lines up the first corner. Then you can watch in the horizontal cut for the chain as it comes up on the far side.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> I'm just an abuser, but I got a nice tip from a pro for conventional cuts. Once the horizontal cut is finished use the lowest dog to pivot down to the 2nd cut. That lines up the first corner. Then you can watch in the horizontal cut for the chain as it comes up on the far side.


I like it!!!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> One thing I'd like to mention. When making a face cut be it a Conventional or Humboldt. If you bar is perfectly level when starting your horizontal cut. Witch is most always the first of the two face cuts. Then, with the saw dawgs touching the tree up against the kirf. The bar, 90 degrees perpendicular to your first cut, but also level from top bar rail to bottom bar rail. Regardless of degree of steepness in you second cut. The two cuts will most always meet perfectly! I hope I explained that well. Because it would take me a week to draw a diagram that my three year old niece could draw with crayon in a couple minutes, and probably look better too!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I typically make my angled cut first(unless I'm doing the backcut first as you had mentioned earlier), that way I can see when my gunning cut is deep as the angled cut.
Like I was saying, lots of ways to skin a cat, what's important is that you don't waste any meat .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it!


Exactly, especially when the clients kids and wife were watching out the back windows about 8' from the tree . Same home where the guy was wearing a mask when I was doing the bid, maybe you should have them back up from the window when some crazy non-mask wearer is cutting your tree .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Very nice! Id cut with any of those Huskies!....
> 
> ....If I absolutely had too!


And I'd let you, and I don't let many .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Being my first pro saw as a young cutter, and also being as I hardly ever bring the "Lone Nomad Vagabond" out of retirement, and when I do. Its not for very long before she goes back into hibernation. I have been looking for a place for her to rest. I couldn't think of a better place up and out of the way than this! She now sits higher and prouder than any of my other saw's!





Wait a minute!  What's that say about the loyalty to all my Stihl's!!! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I typically make my angled cut first(unless I'm doing the backcut first as you had mentioned earlier), that way I can see when my gunning cut is deep as the angled cut.
> Like I was saying, lots of ways to skin a cat, what's important is that you don't waste any meat .
> 
> Exactly, especially when the clients kids and wife were watching out the back windows about 8' from the tree . Same home where the guy was wearing a mask when I was doing the bid, maybe you should have them back up from the window when some crazy non-mask wearer is cutting your tree .
> 
> And I'd let you, and I don't let many .


 Good on ya! On all of it!


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> I just run the 12x3/8 that's on mine right now, I need to set up a 14" stihl bar for it, just haven't done it yet, maybe by next yr . They are nice saws though, I use my 200t for the bigger stuff and it for the smaller.
> Did you do fire work?
> Gonna need some more pics of the bikes!
> Great looking shop.



I'm running the 16" narrow kerf bar/chain I got from Bailey's...I really like that set up.

I've got a 201tcm I use as well. I almost stopped using the 201 after I got the 2511, but I did a little port work on the 201 and love it again.

I'm still in the fire service...just play tree guy on the side. I work on the wildland side of things, so I do most of my falling there...I just recently got assigned a new 462R for falling assignments at work.

Thanks about the shop...it's a work in progress lol. I'm trying to move stuff around right now and find some more space.

Alright, pics of the current bike line up...I dont ride as much as I'd like to nowadays.


----------



## sean donato

The only saw in my current line up with the big dogs is the 394xp. Actually if the mill is on the bar I take them off. Really it's more a looks cool then functional thing in hard woods imo. Hence why I'm having issues sticking those pretty gigs on the ms400. Just eats up bar space, that in truth I need a lot of the time. Actually thought about taking the grinder to them and making them a bit shorter.....


----------



## Sierra_rider

I mostly cut thick barked softwoods like cedar, pine, fir, redwood, etc so big gnarly dogs on all my saws.

I really like the 3 point WCS dogs. Have them on the 500i:






Pro safeties on the 400:


And unknown dogs on the 066. I think they're 5-point Pro Safeties, but I forget:


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I mostly cut thick barked softwoods like cedar, pine, fir, redwood, etc so big gnarly dogs on all my saws.
> 
> I really like the 3 point WCS dogs. Have them on the 500i:
> 
> View attachment 995819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro safeties on the 400:
> View attachment 995817
> 
> And unknown dogs on the 066. I think they're 5-point Pro Safeties, but I forget:View attachment 995818


I have the 4 point pro safety for the ms 400... had the outter in place then took it back off. Just ate up the bar space. They sure do look awsome lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I have the 4 point pro safety for the ms 400... had the outter in place then took it back off. Just ate up the bar space. They sure do look awsome lol.


Ya just need a longer bar lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I mostly cut thick barked softwoods like cedar, pine, fir, redwood, etc so big gnarly dogs on all my saws.
> 
> I really like the 3 point WCS dogs. Have them on the 500i:
> 
> View attachment 995819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro safeties on the 400:
> View attachment 995817
> 
> And unknown dogs on the 066. I think they're 5-point Pro Safeties, but I forget:View attachment 995818



I've often seen, but never tried a set of three point dawgs. I'll definitely be looking into them. The five points on your 660 are Pro Safety "Old Growth" Dawgs.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've often seen, but never tried a set of three point dawgs. I'll definitely be looking into them. The five points on your 660 are Pro Safety "Old Growth" Dawgs.View attachment 995831


Makes sense, I got the 5-points off of an old 044 that came from redwood country. Reds have some thick bark.

I guess the selling point of the 3-point dogs, is the middle spike lines up with cutters on the chain. I guess it might make lining up the onside easier on a face cut, but I'm so used to 4 and 5 points, that I don't even look at the middle point...the main selling point for me was I thought they looked the coolest lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running the 16" narrow kerf bar/chain I got from Bailey's...I really like that set up.
> 
> I've got a 201tcm I use as well. I almost stopped using the 201 after I got the 2511, but I did a little port work on the 201 and love it again.
> 
> I'm still in the fire service...just play tree guy on the side. I work on the wildland side of things, so I do most of my falling there...I just recently got assigned a new 462R for falling assignments at work.
> 
> Thanks about the shop...it's a work in progress lol. I'm trying to move stuff around right now and find some more space.
> 
> Alright, pics of the current bike line up...I dont ride as much as I'd like to nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 995812
> View attachment 995811
> View attachment 995813
> View attachment 995814





Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running the 16" narrow kerf bar/chain I got from Bailey's...I really like that set up.
> 
> I've got a 201tcm I use as well. I almost stopped using the 201 after I got the 2511, but I did a little port work on the 201 and love it again.
> 
> I'm still in the fire service...just play tree guy on the side. I work on the wildland side of things, so I do most of my falling there...I just recently got assigned a new 462R for falling assignments at work.
> 
> Thanks about the shop...it's a work in progress lol. I'm trying to move stuff around right now and find some more space.
> 
> Alright, pics of the current bike line up...I dont ride as much as I'd like to nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 995812
> View attachment 995811
> View attachment 995813
> View attachment 995814


Some good looking steeds in that heard of yours! I bow to the Beta trials bike with mad respect!  wanted to get into trials when I was a youngster. In my humble opinion. Good trials skills will hone a guys off road skills to some of the highest levels of off road racing. Good on ya!

Hear is my heard. They all run. Great.

2009 KTM 300 XCW
This mount I ride 95% of the time. The entire bike is Stihl very tight as I keep up on maintianance religiously, and I send off to have the suspension gone through by factory connection when it needs it. 

2000 YZ 250
This quick little quart horse of a bike. Is a fun motocrosser that's slightly set up for off road. 

84 YZ 490. 
Pretty much Stihl all original I think with the exception of the handle bars. Very power draft horse! 

87 KX 250 
With an IMS five gallon tank. It was on it when I got the bike. The stock tank is going back on it one of these days. As I simply don't need a five gallon tank nor the extra weight in fuel. 

2004 Specialized.
What can I say about this untamed wild stallion? Except that It scares me and I don't ride it because I simply cant handle the power!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Makes sense, I got the 5-points off of an old 044 that came from redwood country. Reds have some thick bark.
> 
> I guess the selling point of the 3-point dogs, is the middle spike lines up with cutters on the chain. I guess it might make lining up the onside easier on a face cut, but I'm so used to 4 and 5 points, that I don't even look at the middle point...the main selling point for me was I thought they looked the coolest lol.


Agreed on all of it! Ha ha!  The biggest reason I want a set is because they look bad ass!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Some good looking steeds in that heard of yours! I bow to the Beta trials bike with mad respect!  wanted to get into trials when I was a youngster. In my humble opinion. Good trials skills will hone a guys off road skills to some of the highest levels of off road racing. Good on ya!
> 
> Hear is my heard. They all run. Great.
> 
> 2009 KTM 300 XCW
> This mount I ride 95% of the time. The entire bike is Stihl very tight as I keep up on maintianance religiously, and I send off to have the suspension gone through by factory connection when it needs it.
> 
> 2000 YZ 250
> This quick little quart horse of a bike. Is a fun motocrosser that's slightly set up for off road.
> 
> 84 YZ 490.
> Pretty much Stihl all original I think with the exception of the handle bars. Very power draft horse!
> 
> 87 KX 250
> With an IMS five gallon tank. It was on it when I got the bike. The stock tank is going back on it one of these days. As I simply don't need a five gallon tank nor the extra weight in fuel.
> 
> 2004 Specialized.
> What can I say about this untamed wild stallion? Except that It scares me and I don't ride it because I simply cant handle the power!!!
> 
> View attachment 995854
> 
> View attachment 995855


Right back at ya, nice looking collection you got! I'll always have a 300 in the garage...the 2 stroke in my pics is a '20 Beta 300...I think it's the 5th 300 I've owned so far.

I got into trials several years ago...at the time I started getting into racing hard enduros and wanted to up my skills.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Agreed on all of it! Ha ha!  The biggest reason I want a set is because they look bad ass!


Looking bad ass is my main goal in life haha!


----------



## SS396driver

Finished up the stakesides in the 68 . Really love the way hickory comes out when it’s cleared 






Was a little tricky getting it to fit the bed as the pockets are rounded at the corners I just chamfered them with a sharp chisel and then pounded them in


----------



## Lee192233

Went up north to our land today to check out the alder shearing we had done this last winter. The NRCS/RGS forester approved of the work. Here it is. 

It's a mess now but it will start regenerating and will become a great spot for woodcock and to a lesser extent grouse. The deer are all over it already.


----------



## Sierra_rider

SS396driver said:


> Finished up the stakesides in the 68 . Really love the way hickory comes out when it’s cleared View attachment 995860
> View attachment 995861
> View attachment 995862
> 
> 
> View attachment 995865
> 
> Was a little tricky getting it to fit the bed as the pockets are rounded at the corners I just chamfered them with a sharp chisel and then pounded them in
> View attachment 995866


Nice, that isn't an anniversary edition is it? 

67-72's are my favorite of all time...I've got 2 of them, nothing special just a 71 Gmc K2500 and a 72 Chevy k20...both 350/4 speeds. Neither one is worthy of pics right now. The 72 is in pieces in my shop, waiting for me to finish the body work. The 71 is waiting for it's day to be fixed up.

I'm just trying to make the 72 a halfway clean driver...I want it to look good, but not so good that I worry about scratching it. I'm going to make a flatbed for it and make it my firewood hauler. The 71 is bone stock with some kinda cool options, so I want to eventually restore it to its original condition.


----------



## Lee192233

I also drove the trails with the tractor and cut up an aspen top that was across the trail.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Ya just need a longer bar lol.


I truly believe a 24/25" bar belongs on the ms400 but 80% of what I cut is 20" or under. No need to sharpen extra cutters for no reason, and I have a ton of 20" chains. The 390xp handles the bigger stuff.


----------



## JimR

WoodAbuser said:


> I thot everything was bigger in Texas, but that is a tiny saw.


The trees are small there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Right back at ya, nice looking collection you got! I'll always have a 300 in the garage...the 2 stroke in my pics is a '20 Beta 300...I think it's the 5th 300 I've owned so far.
> 
> I got into trials several years ago...at the time I started getting into racing hard enduros and wanted to up my skills.


Im going to be picking up another 300 in the future Im sure. It's just a matter of time!  The only thing better than one 300 is two 300's 

Yes. From what I've read and watched on the GNCC and Enduro Cross. The guys with trails background dominate! Wish I had those skills! 
Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Looking bad ass is my main goal in life haha!


Pretty solid goal if you ask me! Looking the part is half the battle. Playing it is the other. Im Stihl working on the latter!


----------



## MustangMike

Finishing up a gun cabinet for my Nephew (MechanicMatt), sides are Red Oak and Cross pieces are Shag Bark Hickory.

Also re-finished (filled cracks with epoxy and put on 3 coats of spar urethane) on two Hickory benches for my older daughter.

I'll be making a trip to NH tomorrow to deliver them to her.


----------



## chipper1

Calling all cars , need an escort for @H-Ranchto GR pronto!


----------



## MustangMike

Just need to make some Hickory Handles and get a new wheel! The tray looks good!


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> Just need to make some Hickory Handles and get a new wheel! The tray looks good!


This looks like a prime candidate for a mag wheel.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Calling all cars , need an escort for @H-Ranchto GR pronto!
> 
> 
> View attachment 995911


 the tub on that wheeelbarrow looks huuuge


----------



## Brufab

you see the undermounted headlight, wow.


----------



## Brufab

This pic always makes me laugh.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> you see the undermounted headlight, wow.View attachment 995938


and a tractor wheel!


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> Nice, that isn't an anniversary edition is it?
> 
> 67-72's are my favorite of all time...I've got 2 of them, nothing special just a 71 Gmc K2500 and a 72 Chevy k20...both 350/4 speeds. Neither one is worthy of pics right now. The 72 is in pieces in my shop, waiting for me to finish the body work. The 71 is waiting for it's day to be fixed up.
> 
> I'm just trying to make the 72 a halfway clean driver...I want it to look good, but not so good that I worry about scratching it. I'm going to make a flatbed for it and make it my firewood hauler. The 71 is bone stock with some kinda cool options, so I want to eventually restore it to its original condition.


Yes its an anniversary edition . 327 with the a turbo 400 truck came from new Mexico so no rot .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Yes its an anniversary edition . 327 with the a turbo 400 truck came from new Mexico so no rot .


While the first part is cool, I am a huge supporter of the later . I was just admiring my 2000 Excursion and her lack of rust yesterday . It was worth waiting and not buying all the ones I went to look at that people said no rust in their ads, then they had rust when I got there, and they said we'll it's no rust for Michigan. It either has rust on the body, or it doesn't .
Those stakes sure fit nicely .


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> you see the undermounted headlight, wow.View attachment 995938


I've posted those before in this thread, pretty cool. With those wheels on the back it would kinda be like a walker, I'm sure @H-Ranch could get that a approved for his PT .


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Finished up the stakesides in the 68 . Really love the way hickory comes out when it’s cleared View attachment 995860
> View attachment 995861
> View attachment 995862
> 
> 
> View attachment 995865
> 
> Was a little tricky getting it to fit the bed as the pockets are rounded at the corners I just chamfered them with a sharp chisel and then pounded them in
> View attachment 995866


awesome pics, how do you like the planer?


----------



## svk

Geez you guys have been busy! And nobody commemorated 3700 pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, and life! So now we did!

Last night a female friend came over to help me clean my garage. I worked for 4 hours, she worked for 3 and the kids helped a bit too. I am trading her some time at my place for help cutting trees and brush at her house later this summer. Garage is really looking awesome now, I am seeing sections of cement that literally had been covered with stuff for 15 years.


----------



## ValleyForge

Brufab said:


> you see the undermounted headlight, wow.View attachment 995938


Do they have a gas one? the coal burning model doesn’t look that efficient….


----------



## grizz55chev

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 995639



YEP!


----------



## grizz55chev

chipper1 said:


> Here's my stump from today for pro review .
> View attachment 995788


Looks kinda small?


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im going to be picking up another 300 in the future Im sure. It's just a matter of time!  The only thing better than one 300 is two 300's
> 
> Yes. From what I've read and watched on the GNCC and Enduro Cross. The guys with trails background dominate! Wish I had those skills!
> Good on ya!


Wish you all could have seen the wall full of trophies in my uncle's garage. Not 5 or 6. Not 10 or 20!!!!! Loads of them. He must have been quite the trail racer. Of course any man who jumps out of a helicopter when the pilot decided the lz was too hot and was taking off had to have a set made of titanium!! Hand to hand and way outnumbered the way I hear it but he wasn't leaving the man that was trying to limp to the chopper! Go vn vets!!!! All vets for that matter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, but did you see the size of the wheelbarrow it's in? 10 cu ft!


double front wheels version!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Wish you all could have seen the wall full of trophies in my uncle's garage. Not 5 or 6. Not 10 or 20!!!!! Loads of them. He must have been quite the trail racer. Of course any man who jumps out of a helicopter when the pilot decided the lz was too hot and was taking off had to have a set made of titanium!! Hand to hand and way outnumbered the way I hear it but he wasn't leaving the man that was trying to limp to the chopper! Go vn vets!!!! All vets for that matter.


'ooh-rah!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Check out either the "Madsen's"or "Bailey's" web site catalog for after market "Pro Safety Felling Dawgs" They are great Dawgs for felling or bucking that are bigger and stay sharper way longer than OEM Dawgs. In my honest opinion. Once you use good felling and bucking dawgs. You'll never go back to small dogs again. I have them on all my saws from my 260 to my 088!
> 
> 260 and 661. Both with "Pro Safety" felling dawgs.,View attachment 995786
> View attachment 995787
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


color of those chunks have a nice AK hue to them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> What do you think H-Ranch. Are you ready for an upgrade?


*it did look nice! *


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Being my first pro saw as a young cutter, and also being as I hardly ever bring the "Lone Nomad Vagabond" out of retirement, and when I do. Its not for very long before she goes back into hibernation. I have been looking for a place for her to rest. I couldn't think of a better place up and out of the way than this! She now sits higher and prouder than any of my other saw's!
> 
> View attachment 995808
> View attachment 995809
> 
> 
> Wait a minute!  What's that say about the loyalty to all my Stihl's!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


swell pix!

AK cabin life....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running the 16" narrow kerf bar/chain I got from Bailey's...I really like that set up.
> 
> I've got a 201tcm I use as well. I almost stopped using the 201 after I got the 2511, but I did a little port work on the 201 and love it again.
> 
> I'm still in the fire service...just play tree guy on the side. I work on the wildland side of things, so I do most of my falling there...I just recently got assigned a new 462R for falling assignments at work.
> 
> Thanks about the shop...it's a work in progress lol. I'm trying to move stuff around right now and find some more space.
> 
> Alright, pics of the current bike line up...I dont ride as much as I'd like to nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 995812
> View attachment 995811
> View attachment 995813
> View attachment 995814


nice bike! did u scrounge it? lol 

did finish up my scrounged 'what's on your workbench' hammer project... some model making to gunsmithing... and then some. got a matching tool box for it, too.  my Stanley Signature Series '92' Custom... _baby blue_ is its name. for banging on barbed wire U resets...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice bike! did u scrounge it? lol
> 
> did finish up my scrounged 'what's on your workbench' hammer project... some model making to gunsmithing... and then some. got a matching tool box for it, too.  my Stanley Signature Series '92' Custom... _baby blue_ is its name. for banging on barbed wire U resets...





has a NASCAR hint to it...


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 996037
> View attachment 996038
> 
> has a NASCAR hint to it...


Fast hammer?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Looking bad ass is my main goal in life haha!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Fast hammer?


slow, but slick!


----------



## grizz55chev

WoodAbuser said:


> Fast hammer?


First hammer. ( fixed it,  )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Finished up the stakesides in the 68 . Really love the way hickory comes out when it’s cleared View attachment 995860
> View attachment 995861
> View attachment 995862
> 
> 
> View attachment 995865
> 
> Was a little tricky getting it to fit the bed as the pockets are rounded at the corners I just chamfered them with a sharp chisel and then pounded them in
> View attachment 995866


nice side boards! like the X split repair!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

grizz55chev said:


> First hammer. ( fixed it,  )


naw! i got a tool box drawer (sledges not included) dedicated to my hammers. and then some 'go to's!' _fast set_ on workbench... saves trips to tool box. naw! _baby blue_ is my sweetie! like a matched pair of 45's... will have it's own tool box! 

_baby blue_


----------



## grizz55chev

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> naw! i got a tool box drawer (sledges not included) dedicated to my hammers. and then some 'go to's!' _fast set_ on workbench... saves trips to tool box. naw! _baby blue_ is my sweetie! like a matched pair of 45's... will have it's own tool box!
> 
> _baby blue_


Just jerking your chain, all hammers matter!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> The trees are small there.


i duuno - i bet the circumf of my backyard pine is 50' +/-...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> This looks like a prime candidate for a mag wheel.


 ! let's get some chrome on it, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> the tub on that wheeelbarrow looks huuuge


mite be a good candidate for some off-roading, off grid mods and upgrades....




power-barrow anyone?

H-R:

_"i used to have to push all my splits to the wood pile!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> you see the undermounted headlight, wow.View attachment 995938


there you go! just add: H-R! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I've posted those before in this thread, pretty cool. With those wheels on the back it would kinda be like a walker, I'm sure @H-Ranch could get that a approved for his PT .


the cops on security patrol over at the grocery we went to yesterday were on similar rigs, elec.... _zzzzzip! _they went


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Do they have a gas one? the coal burning model doesn’t look that efficient….


no dobut elec in the mill...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Geez you guys have been busy! And nobody commemorated 3700 pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, and life! So now we did!
> 
> Last night a female friend came over to help me clean my garage. I worked for 4 hours, she worked for 3 and the kids helped a bit too. I am trading her some time at my place for help cutting trees and brush at her house later this summer. Garage is really looking awesome now, I am seeing sections of cement that literally had been covered with stuff for 15 years.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> _Geez you guys have been busy! And nobody commemorated 3700 pages of scrounging, whiskey, maple syrup, and life! So now we did!_


seems so. nearly 4 pages overnite! omg  . almost passed. things to do. but would have missed that wb H-R mite get a'hold of.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

grizz55chev said:


> Just jerking your chain, all hammers matter!


thanks


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> Had to run to town and get more paint. Saw this for @H-Ranch. A Mag- wheelbarrow.
> View attachment 995798





chipper1 said:


> Calling all cars , need an escort for @H-Ranchto GR pronto!
> 
> 
> View attachment 995911





Brufab said:


> you see the undermounted headlight, wow.View attachment 995938





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> mite be a good candidate for some off-roading, off grid mods and upgrades....
> 
> View attachment 996040
> 
> 
> power-barrow anyone?
> 
> H-R:
> 
> _"i used to have to push all my splits to the wood pile!"_


Oh man! All these choices... 

I just upgraded though as you may recall, so I think I'll wait for a self - driving model. You know, with all the effort of steering my current fleet and all.


----------



## Lee192233

@Kodiak Kid and @Logger nate I thought you pro fallers might be interested in this video. I noticed some weird looking stumps in our woods a while back. They had hardly any hinge wood. This video explains how walnut and other hardwood veneer trees are felled. The felling technique differences between east/midwest and west/west coast are very interesting to me.


----------



## sean donato

Lee192233 said:


> @Kodiak Kid and @Logger nate I thought you pro fallers might be interested in this video. I noticed some weird looking stumps in our woods a while back. They had hardly any hinge wood. This video explains how walnut and other hardwood veneer trees are felled. The felling technique differences between east/midwest and west/west coast are very interesting to me.



Always interesting to see how different people fell.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> and a tractor wheel!


Pretty serious piece of equipment no doubt!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Always interesting to see how different people fell.


Most definitely


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> Always interesting to see how different people fell.


I believe it's so the hinge wood isn't pulled out of big $$$ logs. That's why the heartwood was bored cut


----------



## Lionsfan

Lee192233 said:


> Went up north to our land today to check out the alder shearing we had done this last winter. The NRCS/RGS forester approved of the work. Here it is. View attachment 995867
> 
> It's a mess now but it will start regenerating and will become a great spot for woodcock and to a lesser extent grouse. The deer are all over it already.


Hope it's cooler up there than it was down state. I thought I was going to die of heat stroke in Fond Du Lac yesterday.


----------



## GrizG

This is the free stuff folks have given me recently... all purchased new and not used. The 20" bars fit my MS261 and MS461. 4 chains for the 261 and 3 for the 461 for those bars. The short bar for the 461 with those chains will be great for bucking most of the trees I deal with... think firewood. I've got 25" and 36" bars with Rapid Super chains for felling and bucking big stuff. The 20" bar on the 261 will let me stand more upright than my 18" bar while limbing and bucking smaller trees. I have Rapid Super chains for the 18" bar for felling if I need them. People look out for me knowing that I do a lot of volunteer tree work on rail trails...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 'ooh-rah!
> View attachment 996032


After hearing that story! I would say a primary set of Tungsten! With a back of set of Granit! 
My hat is off to that man!
Be sure to thank him for me for his service!


----------



## Lee192233

Lionsfan said:


> Hope it's cooler up there than it was down state. I thought I was going to die of heat stroke in Fond Du Lac yesterday.


It wasn't too bad. I think it was about 85°F. There was a pretty decent breeze and it was overcast until about 1:30. I went back home at about 2:30 so I was in the A/C for the rest of the day.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

There either manual push!




Or there is power assist! 


There is no in-between! I recommend power assist because overloads are much easier to "handle"! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Lee192233

Today was supposed to be a fishing day. The open water forecast called for thick fog and 3'-5' waves. Lake Winnebago would've been rough with this wind also so no fishing. 

I decided I would clean up the flower beds that my wife so desperately wanted and promised to take care of.
To be fair she does take care of our kids! I think the flower beds are easier! I ran 4 tanks through the KM110R. I bed edged, string trimmed and blew out the beds. I also string trimmed around the buildings for the first time this year. 
It was a productive day.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> This is the free stuff folks have given me recently... all purchased new and not used. The 20" bars fit my MS261 and MS461. 4 chains for the 261 and 3 for the 461 for those bars. The short bar for the 461 with those chains will be great for bucking most of the trees I deal with... think firewood. I've got 25" and 36" bars with Rapid Super chains for felling and bucking big stuff. The 20" bar on the 261 will let me stand more upright than my 18" bar while limbing and bucking smaller trees. I have Rapid Super chains for the 18" bar for felling if I need them. People look out for me knowing that I do a lot of volunteer tree work on rail trails...
> 
> 
> View attachment 996103


No equipment, is better than free equipment!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> I believe it's so the hinge wood isn't pulled out of big $$$ logs. That's why the heartwood was bored cut


I'd agree. Also, less likely to chair in my opinion.


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> Of course any man who jumps out of a helicopter when the pilot decided the lz was too hot and was taking off had to have a set made of titanium!! Hand to hand and way outnumbered the way I hear it but he wasn't leaving the man that was trying to limp to the chopper!


That right there is a man's man.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> No equipment, is better than free equipment!


I thought we went thru this  


Kodiak Kid said:


> I'd agree. Also, less likely to chair in my opinion.


Wasn't a chance in the world of that chairing, unless the skidder was hooked to it pulling too hard, or a total rookie was cutting it .


----------



## chipper1

grizz55chev said:


> Looks kinda small?


It was, but the pay was great, as was the tip .
Wait, are you a professional .
And aren't you supposed to be out fishing?


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> I believe it's so the hinge wood isn't pulled out of big $$$ logs. That's why the heartwood was bored cut


Exactly, that was a big dollar tree, AKA HVBW .


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Exactly, that was a big dollar tree, AKA HVBW .


I was looking at the price per 1k board feet at the local mill for veneer HVBW and it was $1250 to $2950!


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> @Kodiak Kid and @Logger nate I thought you pro fallers might be interested in this video. I noticed some weird looking stumps in our woods a while back. They had hardly any hinge wood. This video explains how walnut and other hardwood veneer trees are felled. The felling technique differences between east/midwest and west/west coast are very interesting to me.



Nice "posts", yes it's a pun and also what he left for hinge wood, "posts" .
Another thing he does, or should I say doesn't do, is flip his bar. He cuts a lot with the top side and says he wears the top as quick as the bottom side.
I liked his bore on the high side, you know a guy has a well tuned chain if he can start a bore cut off the top of the tip like that, and having done it once or twice helps a bit too lol.
I've got some trimming that needs to be done here, I can pick you up in muskegon .


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> I was looking at the price per 1k board feet at the local mill for veneer HVBW and it was $1250 to $2950!


There's a reason some guys dig down below the root flare and "slick stump" them, every ft counts, especially on the largest portion of the log.
I did some trading for a couple saws to a real nice younger guy down in the south part of michigan, last time we talked he was falling walnut, that was the main thing they did, big bucks. I should get in touch with him, the young-in could probably teach me a good bit now.


----------



## rarefish383

Knocked down one of my White Pines. I shot a step by step, how to shoot a tag line in the top, how to redirect the pull with snatch blocks, how to put a choker on the stump of the tree I was felling, so it couldn't roll down the hill in the side yard. Took about an hour and a half in little 15-20 second bits. Put the face cut in and started on the back, glanced over at my wife and she was holding her pink cell, and mine was on the ground. So, she has 14 seconds of a White Pine landing perfect in the side yard. My cell died just as the notch started to open up, and she got her cell out, and got the 14 second sweet shot. I free handed a bunch of Pine boards so I could run them through my little Bandit 65.


----------



## Brufab

Honda big red 3 wheeler my tool of choice.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Knocked down one of my White Pines. I shot a step by step, how to shoot a tag line in the top, how to redirect the pull with snatch blocks, how to put a choker on the stump of the tree I was felling, so it couldn't roll down the hill in the side yard. Took about an hour and a half in little 15-20 second bits. Put the face cut in and started on the back, glanced over at my wife and she was holding her pink cell, and mine was on the ground. So, she has 14 seconds of a White Pine landing perfect in the side yard. My cell died just as the notch started to open up, and she got her cell out, and got the 14 second sweet shot. I free handed a bunch of Pine boards so I could run them through my little Bandit 65.



Bummer on the video.
That's why my Bradford Pear video was so short yesterday, my boy grabbed the rope and pulled it over while I was getting the wife set up to video. It's hard to get good help these days, but they sure liked the cash and the donuts afterwards .


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Honda big red 3 wheeler my tool of choice. View attachment 996112
> View attachment 996114


Dang bro!
Is that front tire on backwards, asking for others in this thread .


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Dang bro!
> Is that front tire on backwards, asking for others in this thread .


Why yes, yes it is sir!  I needed a tire asap and only 1 in michigan I could get mounted that day. Well it got mounted backwards but didnt have time to get it switched. I don't drive more than 5 or 10 mph anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Why yes, yes it is sir!  I needed a tire asap and only 1 in michigan I could get mounted that day. Well it got mounted backwards but didnt have time to get it switched. I don't drive more than 5 or 10 mph anyway.


It's okay, it should help if you need to back out of a hole real quick  lol.


----------



## Lee192233

chipper1 said:


> Nice "posts", yes it's a pun and also what he left for hinge wood, "posts" .
> Another thing he does, or should I say doesn't do, is flip his bar. He cuts a lot with the top side and says he wears the top as quick as the bottom side.
> I liked his bore on the high side, you know a guy has a well tuned chain if he can start a bore cut off the top of the tip like that, and having done it once or twice helps a bit too lol.
> I've got some trimming that needs to be done here, I can pick you up in muskegon .


I'll hop on the Badger if you can pick me up in Ludington! I wonder if they'll look at me funny carrying on a KM110R and 3 attachments!?!


----------



## sean donato

Brufab said:


> I believe it's so the hinge wood isn't pulled out of big $$$ logs. That's why the heartwood was bored cut


Yeah I figured as much. Definitely a unique way to save the buck.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i duuno - i bet the circumf of my backyard pine is 50' +/-...


One of my friends lives in Abilene and says all his trees are like 20 - 25 feet tall.


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> awesome pics, how do you like the planer?


Works great been very impressed with it .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I thought we went thru this
> 
> Wasn't a chance in the world of that chairing, unless the skidder was hooked to it pulling too hard, or a total rookie was cutting it .


Agree, hardly a chance at all.  Being as he got rid of all that heart wood. When it comes to cut'n timber. I never bet my life on anything that isn't 100% certain That's why Im still alive. Would it have chaired if he had he not bored in and relieved all that wood? In my opinion? Honestly hard to say. Depending on face depth, angle of face steepness, speed of back cut, and or all of the above! Who knows? I don't, because I wasn't there and Im not familiar with that timber.  I will say this Brett. Who ever was on thst camera needs to keep his head up longer until the tops clear each other. Incase something up high breaks loose and whips back down on him. Instead of worrying about the shot. Rookie move!!! It will only take one time for him to get hammered by a fair size limb or top for him to gain a little experience by exercising that kind of poor judgement. Unless its a heavy enough window maker that it turns him into a quadriplegic or F'n kills him!!!!

I thought we went through this. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Honda big red 3 wheeler my tool of choice. View attachment 996112
> View attachment 996114


 Nice


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Agree, hardly a chance at all.  Being as he got rid of all that heart wood. When it comes to cut'n timber. I never bet my life on anything that isn't 100% certain That's why Im still alive. Would it have chaired if he had he not bored in and relieved all that wood? In my opinion? Honestly hard to say. Depending on face depth, angle of face steepness, speed of back cut, and or all of the above! Who knows? I don't, because I wasn't there and Im not familiar with that timber.  I will say this Brett. Who ever was on thst camera needs to keep his head up longer until the tops clear each other. Incase something up high breaks loose and whips back down on him. Instead of worrying about the shot. Rookie move!!! It will only take one time for him to get hammered by a fair size limb or top for him to gain a little experience by exercising that kind of poor judgement. Unless its a heavy enough window maker that it turns him into a quadriplegic or F'n kills him!!!!
> 
> I thought we went through this.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Like I said, it would have to be a rookie move to chair that tree, it was so well balanced. 
The purpose of using the posts and boring the heart is to reduce the chance of fiber pull, you pull an inch, you loose the highest dollar portion of the tree. Other than that he would have made a standard face, bore in to set the hinge on the low side, then walked the cut around to the high side with the top of the bar(I've watched him do it hundreds of times, literally), then watched the tree stand there as it did until wedged slightly. Probably could have used a soft Dutchman on it to get it moving lol.
I do agree on the camera, I think he took it and filmed at the end. While I don't know where he was looking, that isn't a time to be hanging around .

That "free" can bite you .

Still need to finish sharpening the chain on my ms261, one side done, hope the other turns out as nice .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

As Fallers and/or Buckers. Each and every one of us must stay 100% focused, and 100% in the game if we want to stay alive. The number one injury to Fallers is caused by widow maker's. Weather its a broken hand while holding your saw  (not protected by a hard hat) or a broken neck (protected very little by hard hat)  Especially if the widow maker has any significant amount of weight to it! We all heard about Nate's accident from a little widow maker, and hes a Professional Timber Faller on an industrial scale!!! How many do you think he's dodged by keeping his head up? Probably Many!  How many have all of us dodged by keeping our heads up? Personally for me. Its more than I can remember! Keep your head up at least until the falling tree is at the 45 degree angle, especially when brushing and clearing other standing timber. Then watch for ricochet's, teetering catapults, whips, or any other hazards that can possibly come at you from the ground! Focusing on the accuracy of your shot should be the last thing on your mind, or it may be the last time you ever focus on it! Check out the accuracy of your shot after the wood is on the ground! Trust me. Its not going to get up and walk away! It will Stihl be there long after watching and standing by to juke, dash, dodge, or even dive! Away, from possible hazards and dangers heading your way! We must stay in the game to finish the game!!!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Like I said, it would have to be a rookie move to chair that tree, it was so well balanced.
> The purpose of using the posts and boring the heart is to reduce the chance of fiber pull, you pull an inch, you loose the highest dollar portion of the tree. Other than that he would have made a standard face, bore in to set the hinge on the low side, then walked the cut around to the high side with the top of the bar(I've watched him do it hundreds of times, literally), then watched the tree stand there as it did until wedged slightly. Probably could have used a soft Dutchman on it to get it moving lol.
> I do agree on the camera, I think he took it and filmed at the end. While I don't know where he was looking, that isn't a time to be hanging around .
> 
> That "free" can bite you .
> 
> Still need to finish sharpening the chain on my ms261, one side done, hope the other turns out as nice .


Even as I am familiar with the importance of minimizing stump pull in merchantable timber. especially high dollar timber. I definitely appreciate you taking the time to
explain it for sure, and also express your opinion.  Good on ya pard!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I had two trees come down together a few weeks ago, I didn’t realize one was only being held up by the other one. It got my attention.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had two trees come down together a few weeks ago, I didn’t realize one was only being held up by the other one. It got my attention.


Absolutely! Im sure it did! Lesson learned and experience gained!!! I reacted to your post with a "love it" simply because you stated "it got my attention." Thus recognizing the possibilities that could have gone wrong by not paying attention. Im glad to hear it didn't go wrong and turn into something bad bud. Good on ya!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

If you look up to the Timber God's?









They will look back at you and help keep you alive! So you can look up to them another day! 

Cut safe stay sharp and be aware!


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


>


Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Works great been very impressed with it .


If the price of lumber stays high through next winter I’m going to buy a mill and teach my son to mill the lumber. I’ve got a number of projects on hold but I’m not going to get raped at the lumberyard to get them completed.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you look up to the Timber God's?
> 
> View attachment 996160
> View attachment 996161
> View attachment 996166
> View attachment 996162
> View attachment 996163
> View attachment 996167
> View attachment 996168
> 
> They will look back at you and help keep you alive! So you can look up to them another day!
> 
> Cut safe stay sharp and be aware!


I’m sure you’ve mentioned it, but what killed these trees?


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you look up to the Timber God's?
> 
> View attachment 996160
> View attachment 996161
> View attachment 996166
> View attachment 996162
> View attachment 996163
> View attachment 996167
> View attachment 996168
> 
> They will look back at you and help keep you alive! So you can look up to them another day!
> 
> Cut safe stay sharp and be aware!


Looks like Alaska is a great place to fell trees, wide open and not much brush work. I'm usually felling in dense hardwoods, oak maple and popple. Alot of brush work on trees here in michigan.


----------



## sundance

svk said:


> Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.
> 
> View attachment 996197


Looks too much like my garage......except for the big empty space.


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Looks too much like my garage......except for the big empty space.


It was a losing battle with my ex around… Nobody could touch “her” stuff but “her” stuff was mixed in with everybody else’s stuff. After she took what she wanted and moved out most of the garage was just a pile of random stuff about 2 feet tall. We made great progress and also have six snowmobile’s across the back wall that need to be stored in the enclosed trailer before that.


----------



## svk

I’ve hauled two heaping pickup loads of trash out so far


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> If the price of lumber stays high through next winter I’m going to buy a mill and teach my son to mill the lumber. I’ve got a number of projects on hold but I’m not going to get raped at the lumberyard to get them completed.


You and me both. Was going to start building a shop this spring, but prices were nearly double what they were last year and that was high from the year before.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.
> 
> View attachment 996197


This and my parents' 4 car 2 story garage, with another 2 cars worth of storage on the ends, is why I refuse to have more space... Yes my woodworking shop is cramped at times for big projects but it holds a finite amount of stuff. That means I have to get rid of stuff instead of storing it in perpetuity. For example, I really need to get all the chainsaws and the pole saw out of there and into the equipment shed, the chainsaw pants are dry and can be taken down, the dog crate can go in the store room, all the clamps need to be put back in their place, etc., while I'm working on the natural edge walnut slab counter top. That slab had/has a lot of tension in it and I had to rip it lengthwise to stop the cupping. Then there was a new crack and twisting... it's flat now. I hope it stays that way! The scrap walnut will be firewood! The ends will be cut to fit in the wall opening so much of the left side of the ends in the image with the highly figured end will be removed. I plan to make a template this week so I can cut the top to fit. Note that sanding swarf and shadows are giving the surface some odd looking spots that aren't really there!



while I'm working on the


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Looks like Alaska is a great place to fell trees, wide open and not much brush work. I'm usually felling in dense hardwoods, oak maple and popple. Alot of brush work on trees here in michigan.


Make no mistake! These Spruce snags Are being fell in an old clear cut. That's why it is such open country. When I get back to work. I will definitely be posting felling pics of steep ground, thick stands of timber, and forests of live standing OG Sitka Spruce. The pic's I've been posting felling snags are very close to home and simply fire wood pictures of "the scrounge"  All the snags I fall are used for personal firewood in my community for some of my neighbors (mostly the elder neighbors) and I. I don't sell a stick of it! Although I should as plentyful as it is. Just recently I actually planned on to start salvage logging the burn for commercial firewood sale. That's why I was looking into a 50 plus hp tractor or bigger along with some other firewood processing equipment. Then I got a call to go back to work cutting timber professionally!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.
> 
> View attachment 996197


Nice and spacious! Wish I had built mine bigger. They are never big enough, regardless of size. They eventually fill up one way or another!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> I’m sure you’ve mentioned it, but what killed these trees?


A 5000 acre burn.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice and spacious! Wish I had built mine bigger. They are never big enough, regardless of size. They eventually fill up one way or another!


Back when I built pole barns everyone I built them for said they wished they had gone bigger.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> I’m sure you’ve mentioned it, but what killed these trees?


A 5000 acre burn


GrizG said:


> This and my parents' 4 car 2 story garage, with another 2 cars worth of storage on the ends, is why I refuse to have more space... Yes my woodworking shop is cramped at times for big projects but it holds a finite amount of stuff. That means I have to get rid of stuff instead of storing it in perpetuity. For example, I really need to get all the chainsaws and the pole saw out of there and into the equipment shed, the chainsaw pants are dry and can be taken down, the dog crate can go in the store room, all the clamps need to be put back in their place, etc., while I'm working on the natural edge walnut slab counter top. That slab had/has a lot of tension in it and I had to rip it lengthwise to stop the cupping. Then there was a new crack and twisting... it's flat now. I hope it stays that way! The scrap walnut will be firewood! The ends will be cut to fit in the wall opening so much of the left side of the ends in the image with the highly figured end will be removed. I plan to make a template this week so I can cut the top to fit. Note that sanding swarf and shadows are giving the surface some odd looking spots that aren't really there!
> 
> View attachment 996224
> View attachment 996225
> while I'm working on the


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> If the price of lumber stays high through next winter I’m going to buy a mill and teach my son to mill the lumber. I’ve got a number of projects on hold but I’m not going to get raped at the lumberyard to get them completed.




got a new phrase here around my camp: "guess i can do without that!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Looks like Alaska is a great place to fell trees, wide open and not much brush work. I'm usually felling in dense hardwoods, oak maple and popple. Alot of brush work on trees here in michigan.


I  Alaska pix!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> It wasn't too bad. I think it was about 85°F. There was a pretty decent breeze and it was overcast until about 1:30. I went back home at about 2:30 so I was in the A/C for the rest of the day.


98f here by 4 pm today!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> There either manual push!
> 
> View attachment 996107
> 
> 
> Or there is power assist! View attachment 996105
> 
> 
> There is no in-between! I recommend power assist because overloads are much easier to "handle"!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


lots of wheels on that wb.... H-R!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> *Today was supposed to be a fishing day. *The open water forecast called for thick fog and 3'-5' waves. Lake Winnebago would've been rough with this wind also so no fishing.
> 
> I decided I would clean up the flower beds that my wife so desperately wanted and promised to take care of.
> To be fair she does take care of our kids! I think the flower beds are easier! I ran 4 tanks through the KM110R. I bed edged, string trimmed and blew out the beds. I also string trimmed around the buildings for the first time this year.
> It was a productive day.


but!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lots of wheels on that wb.... H-R!


Just how I like a wheel barrow too!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> A 5000 acre burn
> 
> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks! Though I cannot lay claim to designing the crotch in that walnut tree.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Honda big red 3 wheeler my tool of choice. View attachment 996112
> View attachment 996114


WOW looks like a logging truck from early lumberjacking days....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I  Alaska pix!!!
> 
> View attachment 996263


Ahhhhh! Denali!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just how I like a wheel barrow too!


lol, i don't do wb's with only one wheel!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Dang bro!
> Is that front tire on backwards, asking for others in this thread  .


thank you chipper!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Works great been very impressed with it .


i have worked in wood/cabinet shops and we would measure the thickness... and plane sand it down... .002 each pass to _'file to fit!'_


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol, i don't do wb's with only one wheel!!!


Me neither. Those are for the Mrs. and her garden!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.
> 
> View attachment 996197


thanks for sharing, svk. i missed the skidoo's first time i looked at it!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sundance said:


> Looks too much like my garage....._.except for the big empty space._


maybe for parking! in the making....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It was a losing battle with my ex around… Nobody could touch “her” stuff but “her” stuff was mixed in with everybody else’s stuff. After she took what she wanted and moved out most of the garage was just a pile of random stuff about 2 feet tall. We made great progress and also have six snowmobile’s across the back wall that need to be stored in the enclosed trailer before that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Thanks! Though I cannot lay claim to designing the crotch in that walnut tree.


you mean like this:

[X]

content removed, T of S violation


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

been working on my _scrounged_ toolbox for my hammer project. bit gungie. picnick basket clean now... hammer seems to like it. more tools to add....


----------



## Brufab

content removed, T of S violation


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

have a nice day! cut, fell and cut some more!!! 

just stopped by to see how many pages i was behind today!!!! 



headed now off... and into the Great Beyond....


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice and spacious! Wish I had built mine bigger. They are never big enough, regardless of size. They eventually fill up one way or another!


I tried to tell @chipper1 that when he was planning his pole barn. Dang kids.


----------



## MustangMike

My trip to NH yesterday went well, 195 miles each way and the truck got 23.7 MPG w/traffic jams and a stop at Cabela's! Still had more than 1/4 tank when I got home!

Got to see my youngest Grandson, and they loved the benches.

Cabela's said only one container of powder, and they did not have anything I wanted in 1 lb containers, so I got 8 lbs of H-335, my favorite 223 powder (good for over 2,000 rounds). I can also use it in the 30-30 or 308. In addition, picked up 1,500 rounds of 22 Hp.

You guys are posting way too much to keep up with!


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> This and my parents' 4 car 2 story garage, with another 2 cars worth of storage on the ends, is why I refuse to have more space... Yes my woodworking shop is cramped at times for big projects but it holds a finite amount of stuff. That means I have to get rid of stuff instead of storing it in perpetuity. For example, I really need to get all the chainsaws and the pole saw out of there and into the equipment shed, the chainsaw pants are dry and can be taken down, the dog crate can go in the store room, all the clamps need to be put back in their place, etc., while I'm working on the natural edge walnut slab counter top. That slab had/has a lot of tension in it and I had to rip it lengthwise to stop the cupping. Then there was a new crack and twisting... it's flat now. I hope it stays that way! The scrap walnut will be firewood! The ends will be cut to fit in the wall opening so much of the left side of the ends in the image with the highly figured end will be removed. I plan to make a template this week so I can cut the top to fit. Note that sanding swarf and shadows are giving the surface some odd looking spots that aren't really there!
> 
> View attachment 996224
> View attachment 996225
> while I'm working on the


I agree. I want a small heated shop (more efficient to stick build) but beyond that whatever doesn’t fit into this garage isn’t needed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I  Alaska pix!!!
> 
> View attachment 996263



Well then here's a couple more for you.

This is the view I wake up to every morning.

Chiniak Bay, AK at low tide on an Spring overcast day. I just happened to catch the Raven in the second picture by coincidence and luck!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> My trip to NH yesterday went well, 195 miles each way and the truck got 23.7 MPG w/traffic jams and a stop at Cabela's! Still had more than 1/4 tank when I got home!
> 
> Got to see my youngest Grandson, and they loved the benches.
> 
> Cabela's said only one container of powder, and they did not have anything I wanted in 1 lb containers, so I got 8 lbs of H-335, my favorite 223 powder (good for over 2,000 rounds). I can also use it in the 30-30 or 308. In addition, picked up 1,500 rounds of 22 Hp.
> 
> You guys are posting way too much to keep up with!


Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> Thanks! Though I cannot lay claim to designing the crotch in that walnut tree.


Figured Id share a couple milling pic's. I don't mill nearly as much as I use to. When I was much younger. A high school flame of mine and I lived in a 16 x 24 cabin. That I built out of Spruce framing and western cedar siding. All milled with a 066 on a 32" Granberg. Wish I had pictures. Although the flame was extinguished long ago. the memories Stihl remain. Probably always will. It was some good times in my life. 

These are some Sitka Spruce bural's I milled up this winter. The biggest bigger ones being 50", across and 4" thick! They are far from finished, as they are Stihl curing. When Asked what am I going to do with them? All I can say is. "Not sure yet, but when I look at one of the bigger flats.I see a poker table in the future for the man cave!"  
I'm not sure what the red colored wood slab is in the center bottom of the pic. I think its some kind of Asian or South American exotic. I milled it from a root wad washed up on the beach, and man let me tell you what! It is some hard hard dense and heavy wood! Even now that its cured! Never seen another wood like it. Except South American Apoton! 


This is my banya I built a four or five years ago. It is far from finished on the outside and in. But definitely operational. I milled the three sided logs for the stem wall's. The Spruce benches as well as the Alaskan Yellow Cedar lumber for the ceiling in the sweat room, and also the Western Red Cedar interior siding stacked in the dressing room.





Her side of the dressing room.



"His side!"  


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

Just got some bad news. My friend and local tree guy died yesterday. His bucket truck went over and he was killed on impact.

He was in his 50s, meticulous and careful. I'm in shock!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sorry to hear that. Very sorry. I Hope your taking it ok considering the circumstances and being your friend and all. All I can say is that even the very best and most experienced people in certain perticular professions have tragic accidents. Im really sorry to hear about your friends.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sorry for your loss. This is one of those times when there are no words to speak to make it any easier. Just know we are praying for you and his family.


----------



## LondonNeil

Sorry to hear that Mike


----------



## LondonNeil

Woodstack-alanche! . It happens some years and it just happened. Still, I was doing a bit of restacking to a higher height to make a bit of extra room so it hasn't caused much extra work.... But I'd prefer to restack to a schedule of my own choosing 

85F here today, hottest day this year. Supposed to be 93f tomorrow. Hottest UK June day on record was 96f in 1976.... The fabled long hot summer of '76. We could be in for another scorcher


----------



## farmer steve

So sorry to hear that Mike. When the good lord calls. Prayers for the family and you my friend.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> Woodstack-alanche! . It happens some years and it just happened. Still, I was doing a bit of restacking to a higher height to make a bit of extra room so it hasn't caused much extra work.... But I'd prefer to restack to a schedule of my own choosing
> 
> 85F here today, hottest day this year. Supposed to be 93f tomorrow. Hottest UK June day on record was 96f in 1976.... The fabled long hot summer of '76. We could be in for another scorcher


I've almost pulled a stack over on me a couple times!  I obviously didn't learn anything the first time, but I did the second time!


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> Just got some bad news. My friend and local tree guy died yesterday. His bucket truck went over and he was killed on impact.
> 
> He was in his 50s, meticulous and careful. I'm in shock!


I'm sorry for your loss Mike. I'm praying for you and his family. It's always hard losing friends.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sorry about the loss of your friend @MustangMike. Some nasty storms have blown through here for the last two days. Power has been out since yesterday. Had to cut my way through our road to get to town. I had to wait to cut these up as the power lines were still live for a few hours. After a few hours we said "screw it", called some friends that live about a mile from our other house in Land O' Lakes to see if they had power and he said that they did. So, after it got to about 90 degrees, we packed up the fridge and freezers (as much as we could), and came over to our other house, to wait until the power has been restored in Iron River.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> My trip to NH yesterday went well, 195 miles each way and the* truck got 23.7 MPG* w/traffic jams and a stop at Cabela's! Still had more than 1/4 tank when I got home!


You're truck gets over 20 mpg? I've got a bottom of the line 2 2WD Dodge truck and best I get is 17 mpg.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend @MustangMike. Some nasty storms have blown through here for the last two days. Power has been out since yesterday. Had to cut my way through our road to get to town. I had to wait to cut these up as the power lines were still live for a few hours. After a few hours we said "screw it", called some friends that live about a mile from our other house in Land O' Lakes to see if they had power and he said that they did. So, after it got to about 90 degrees, we packed up the fridge and freezers (as much as we could), and came over to our other house, to wait until the power has been restored in Iron River.View attachment 996319
> View attachment 996320
> View attachment 996321


Looks like it got a little nautical!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Took some starter wood over to the burn barrel last weekend. The logs already bucked up have mostly already been hauled away, we took them to friends that run a store. They’ll either sell them or burn them themselves. Forgot to get a loaded trailer pic. These were dead trees I felled recently, it’s good to get them off the property right away. They can quickly clutter up the place. We put a low hours turbo engine in the loader last year, I’m happy with it.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like it got a little nautical!


I'm just glad our other house is only about an hour away. We've been considering putting in a standby generator since we bought the house in Iron River last Summer. Now that we've lost power three times in that year for extended periods, my mind is made up. Calling a Generac and a Kohler salesman tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> As Fallers and/or Buckers. Each and every one of us must stay 100% focused, and 100% in the game if we want to stay alive. The number one injury to Fallers is caused by widow maker's. Weather its a broken hand while holding your saw  (not protected by a hard hat) or a broken neck (protected very little by hard hat)  Especially if the widow maker has any significant amount of weight to it! We all heard about Nate's accident from a little widow maker, and hes a Professional Timber Faller on an industrial scale!!! How many do you think he's dodged by keeping his head up? Probably Many!  How many have all of us dodged by keeping our heads up? Personally for me. Its more than I can remember! Keep your head up at least until the falling tree is at the 45 degree angle, especially when brushing and clearing other standing timber. Then watch for ricochet's, teetering catapults, whips, or any other hazards that can possibly come at you from the ground! Focusing on the accuracy of your shot should be the last thing on your mind, or it may be the last time you ever focus on it! Check out the accuracy of your shot after the wood is on the ground! Trust me. Its not going to get up and walk away! It will Stihl be there long after watching and standing by to juke, dash, dodge, or even dive! Away, from possible hazards and dangers heading your way! We must stay in the game to finish the game!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


When my dad was still in business it was my job to teach trainees. I would sit down with them and tell them as a ground man they had to support the climber. Do not go under the tree when his saw is running. When going under a tree yell, "All Clear?" If he Yells, "Headache", don't laugh, get the hell out quick. An hour later on the job, they would just start under the tree. I'd grab them by the arm and pull them back. Me, "Why are you going under the tree?" Him, "The rope man lowered a limb, I was going to pull it out." Me, "He's still running his saw!" Him, "Oh?" Me, "That climber always flushes off his cuts before moving to the next limb. He doesn't want the next limb to hang up on the stub." Him, "OK, I understand" Next limb, there he goes with out looking up first. Thinking you are aware is dangerous. It's not natural to walk under something while looking up. Especially a new guy that's watching his feet trying not to trip in all the brush. People think they are safety conscious when they haven't a clue of the dangers around them. We found it took about 2 years to work all the bad habits out of a ground man. We never had a serious injury on one of our crews. But, my uncle had a teenager fall off a roof while sweeping sawdust off it, he had used his older brothers Id to get a work permit. He broke his neck, quadriplegic. Turned out he was a coke addict. Doctors said he may of had a seizure trying to kick the dope. A few years later he drove his chair out into traffic and killed himself. Worse part is, other guys on his crew new of his issues and wouldn't rat him out to the boss. My uncle had to pay some giant fines for having an under age kid on the job. In MD you have to be 18 to work for a tree crew.

When my son and I went to Philmont with the Scouts out in NM, back in Virginia, a Scout leader got killed putting up a dinning tent. It had metal poles and he stuck one in overhead wires. When we got home my wife asked my son if he was glad he missed the big Jamboree in VA? He said no, why. Well your dad may have gotten killed like that other leader? He laughed and said, come on mom, dad looks up before he walks out the front door. When we go camping and all the other guys are looking for the flattest, smoothest spot, Dad's looking for widow makers. I didn't just get born doing that. Being fourth generation in the business, I learned it young.


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> Figured Id share a couple milling pic's. I don't mill nearly as much as I use to. When I was much younger. A high school flame of mine and I lived in a 16 x 24 cabin. That I built out of Spruce framing and western cedar siding. All milled with a 066 on a 32" Granberg. Wish I had pictures. Although the flame was extinguished long ago. the memories Stihl remain. Probably always will. It was some good times in my life.
> 
> These are some Sitka Spruce bural's I milled up this winter. The biggest bigger ones being 50", across and 4" thick! They are far from finished, as they are Stihl curing. When Asked what am I going to do with them? All I can say is. "Not sure yet, but when I look at one of the bigger flats.I see a poker table in the future for the man cave!"
> I'm not sure what the red colored wood slab is in the center bottom of the pic. I think its some kind of Asian or South American exotic. I milled it from a root wad washed up on the beach, and man let me tell you what! It is some hard hard dense and heavy wood! Even now that its cured! Never seen another wood like it. Except South American Apoton! View attachment 996285
> 
> 
> This is my banya I built a four or five years ago. It is far from finished on the outside and in. But definitely operational. I milled the three sided logs for the stem wall's. The Spruce benches as well as the Alaskan Yellow Cedar lumber for the ceiling in the sweat room, and also the Western Red Cedar interior siding stacked in the dressing room.View attachment 996287
> View attachment 996286
> View attachment 996288
> View attachment 996289
> 
> 
> Her side of the dressing room.
> View attachment 996290
> 
> 
> "His side!"  View attachment 996291
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I like your walls. Mine are just interior grade 1" thick Pine. I got two 2, 20' pallets for $100 at an auction. Just barely had enough to finish in side. I got a 12'X40' garage package and turned it into my home away from home. The fold up table I made from a big White Pine blow down ten, twelve years ago.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

rarefish383 said:


> When my dad was still in business it was my job to teach trainees. I would sit down with them and tell them as a ground man they had to support the climber. Do not go under the tree when his saw is running. When going under a tree yell, "All Clear?" If he Yells, "Headache", don't laugh, get the hell out quick. An hour later on the job, they would just start under the tree. I'd grab them by the arm and pull them back. Me, "Why are you going under the tree?" Him, "The rope man lowered a limb, I was going to pull it out." Me, "He's still running his saw!" Him, "Oh?" Me, "That climber always flushes off his cuts before moving to the next limb. He doesn't want the next limb to hang up on the stub." Him, "OK, I understand" Next limb, there he goes with out looking up first. Thinking you are aware is dangerous. It's not natural to walk under something while looking up. Especially a new guy that's watching his feet trying not to trip in all the brush. People think they are safety conscious when they haven't a clue of the dangers around them. We found it took about 2 years to work all the bad habits out of a ground man. We never had a serious injury on one of our crews. But, my uncle had a teenager fall off a roof while sweeping sawdust off it, he had used his older brothers Id to get a work permit. He broke his neck, quadriplegic. Turned out he was a coke addict. Doctors said he may of had a seizure trying to kick the dope. A few years later he drove his chair out into traffic and killed himself. Worse part is, other guys on his crew new of his issues and wouldn't rat him out to the boss. My uncle had to pay some giant fines for having an under age kid on the job. In MD you have to be 18 to work for a tree crew.
> 
> When my son and I went to Philmont with the Scouts out in NM, back in Virginia, a Scout leader got killed putting up a dinning tent. It had metal poles and he stuck one in overhead wires. When we got home my wife asked my son if he was glad he missed the big Jamboree in VA? He said no, why. Well your dad may have gotten killed like that other leader? He laughed and said, come on mom, dad looks up before he walks out the front door. When we go camping and all the other guys are looking for the flattest, smoothest spot, Dad's looking for widow makers. I didn't just get born doing that. Being fourth generation in the business, I learned it young.


Great stories and Information! Thankyou very much for sharing with us!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

That pine looks very nice. 

With the exception of the tongue and groove red cedar on the sweat room wall with the benches. My walls are just CDX plywood!  However. It will eventually be sided with chainsaw milled western red cedar from logs I score on the beaches around here.

Let me tell you. Milling beach logs is hard on saws and chain!!!  At least  until the cant is milled


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> That pine looks very nice.
> 
> With the exception of the tongue and groove red cedar on the sweat room wall with the benches. My walls are just CDX plywood!  However. It will eventually be sided with chainsaw milled western red cedar from logs I score on the beaches around here.
> 
> Let me tell you. Milling beach logs is hard on saws and chain!!!  At least  until the cant is milled


Saw milling logs is a beach no matter what lol. One of the hardest things to do with a saw imo.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Roger That! Nice pun!  Milling is the hardest thing on a saw. If you haven't already. Try squaring off a log that has been soaking in saltwater and rolling around in the surf and sand from beach to beach for months on end! You'd be surprised how much sand gets in to the first outside inch of a log. Some are worse than others. Some horribly packed with sand, some hardly at all. Its just a luck of the draw on how nice a bone mother nature throws on to the beach for you from storm to storm!


----------



## H-Ranch

Got a call from one of my new best friend's best friend today - he's the neighbor of the local guy I got 3 trailer loads of logs from last year. He is a _good_ guy and I very much enjoyed talking with him. Youngish retiree with a lot of knowledge and experience, not to mention some nice equipment. I left both of them my name and number like I often do - quite often it works and I get return business. LOL. Anyway, he called my cell phone (which service stopped working for last week) and when I didn't call back he went to the effort of looking up my home phone and called.

He wanted to make sure that I had a chance at the wood if I was interested. Even when I told him about my knee delaying getting firewood, he was happy to hold it for me all summer if needed. (And I figure the log pile will only grow with time.)

Ahhhh... It's good to keep more than one source of wood lined up!


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Figured Id share a couple milling pic's. I don't mill nearly as much as I use to. When I was much younger. A high school flame of mine and I lived in a 16 x 24 cabin. That I built out of Spruce framing and western cedar siding. All milled with a 066 on a 32" Granberg. Wish I had pictures. Although the flame was extinguished long ago. the memories Stihl remain. Probably always will. It was some good times in my life.
> 
> These are some Sitka Spruce bural's I milled up this winter. The biggest bigger ones being 50", across and 4" thick! They are far from finished, as they are Stihl curing. When Asked what am I going to do with them? All I can say is. "Not sure yet, but when I look at one of the bigger flats.I see a poker table in the future for the man cave!"
> I'm not sure what the red colored wood slab is in the center bottom of the pic. I think its some kind of Asian or South American exotic. I milled it from a root wad washed up on the beach, and man let me tell you what! It is some hard hard dense and heavy wood! Even now that its cured! Never seen another wood like it. Except South American Apoton! View attachment 996285
> 
> 
> This is my banya I built a four or five years ago. It is far from finished on the outside and in. But definitely operational. I milled the three sided logs for the stem wall's. The Spruce benches as well as the Alaskan Yellow Cedar lumber for the ceiling in the sweat room, and also the Western Red Cedar interior siding stacked in the dressing room.View attachment 996287
> View attachment 996286
> View attachment 996288
> View attachment 996289
> 
> 
> Her side of the dressing room.
> View attachment 996290
> 
> 
> "His side!"  View attachment 996291
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Very nice, all of it!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger That! Nice pun!  Milling is the hardest thing on a saw. If you haven't already. Try squaring off a log that has been soaking in saltwater and rolling around in the surf and sand from beach to beach for months on end! You'd be surprised how much sand gets in to the first outside inch of a log. Some are worse than others. Some horribly packed with sand, some hardly at all. Its just a luck of the draw on how nice a bone mother nature throws on to the beach for you from storm to storm!


I'm spoiled anymore my one uncle and cousin lives just down the road with properties adjacent to each other and they got a little band saw mill set up... never been so spoiled lol. Take the buck 2 miles down the road hop on the skid steer and set it on the mill and go to "work". I have a few white oak bucks I need to take over before the ms400 gets too hungry..... also need a day off work .


----------



## svk

I ran up to my cabin today between work projects. Scoped out the damage done to the nearby woods two weeks ago. Lots of trees down but thanks to TSI practices (at least I’ll attribute it to that) my yard was unscathed. Mrs Robin built a nest on my ladder. It’s not very high so hopefully nobody bothers her. Looks like the eggs were just hatching today… Nothing was here as of 2 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## sean donato

Give them 2 or 3 weeks they will be out of the nest. We have a pergola over the hot tub, a Robin made a nest right at the corner post nearest to the patio. Was kinda cool for us and the kids to watch the chick's hatch and grow. Went really quick too. They all left the nest last week. 
Glad to hear your cabin was left unharmed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> View attachment 996349
> View attachment 996350
> View attachment 996351
> View attachment 996352
> View attachment 996353



How in the world are you going to handle all those giant trees???


----------



## sean donato

Whats everyone's opinion on a redmax gz4000? Friend just texted me and said he grabbed it up at a yard sale for $80.00 and figured I would take it from him. Figured loaner saw since the poulan collection doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> How in the world are you going to handle all those giant trees???


I’ll manage somehow


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Very nice, all of it!


Thankyou! I appreciate that!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I'm spoiled anymore my one uncle and cousin lives just down the road with properties adjacent to each other and they got a little band saw mill set up... never been so spoiled lol. Take the buck 2 miles down the road hop on the skid steer and set it on the mill and go to "work". I have a few white oak bucks I need to take over before the ms400 gets too hungry..... also need a day off work .


I need a tractor bad. I was going to buy one this Summer, but being as Im going back to work here soon. Im probably going to wait until winter.


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Woodstack-alanche! . It happens some years and it just happened. Still, I was doing a bit of restacking to a higher height to make a bit of extra room so it hasn't caused much extra work.... But I'd prefer to restack to a schedule of my own choosing
> 
> 85F here today, hottest day this year. Supposed to be 93f tomorrow. Hottest UK June day on record was 96f in 1976.... The fabled long hot summer of '76. We could be in for another scorcher


Just be careful that your little junior burgers don’t get crushed under a falling stack


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Now Im not one to boast about hitting my shot, but this one is to good to be true! This is a snag I videoed swinging the other day and up loaded to YouTube.
In the video. I didn't take the time to show exactly where the snag landed, as I was more focused on explaining how I executed my swing. Plus it was my first self video of I felling. I've seen videos on YouTube of cutters swinging timber, but half of them don't explain how or why they swung the particular tree. They just swing it. I swing snags because I try to avoid wedging them if they are fairly sound. That being said. When it comes to any snag. Widow maker's can be at the "breaking point" and come down from the cause of many different things. Like a light tap from the heal of a wedge setting another wedge, a kerf closing down on a dutchman, (hard or soft) saw vibration, a light breeze, and believe or not? Even a squirrel running up the trunk! Trust me Ive seen it!!! Those are some of many reasons why I stress keeping a heads up!  All widow maker's can and eventually will reach a tipping or breaking point snd regardless of size. Weather its naturally caused by sever decomposition, wind storms, or breaking off from other timber brushing against it. These are all a few examples.A lot of this can also be said about live timber with decomposed defects or totally healthy and sound. I never swing or wedge tall and or big snags that are at an extreme stage of decomposition. For example. hollow to the sap ring, soft punky mulch, or big slabs of bark hanging. I judge the lean, exicute a fast clean face cut. Then a fast but safe back cut while keeping my head up as much as possible until it commits to fall. Then, I get the hell out of there and go on to the next tree. If they are at the point of decay? That I feel they are simply to dangerous to work under. I'll just smash them with the top a big live tree. Now that Ive exspsressed some of my opinions on widow maker's and felling snags. Back to hitting my shot.
Now the snag I swung in the video was Stihl very sound. And "somewhat" safe to swing as far as snags are concerned. However is a snag every safe to fall wedging, or swinging or even fall into its lean with nothing but simple clean, safe, and basic face and back cuts? In my opinion that is entirely a judgement call depending on level of experience. I felt completely safe and capable of swinging the snag in the video and hitting my shot. However, no matter how good you are at felling, or how much experience you have at felling. In some circumstances. Anything can happen at any given time when it comes to cut'n timber.  Especially when swing cutting!

Now the idea behind this shot. Was to get the wood close to and on the road for ease of bucking and loading. Without smashing or damaging any live timber, without brushing up the fish creek, and of course! Without getting anyone or anything hurt. Be it man or beast.

At the end of it all. I feel it all worked out perfect if I do say so myself.



Close to the road for bucking and loading!


Not a limb one in the fish creek or a live sappling smashed or damaged!



And nobody injured! Be it man nor beast! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now Im not one to boast about hitting my shot, but this one is to good to be true! This is a snag I videoed swinging the other day and up loaded to YouTube.In the video.....


It's amazing how all you guys can drop trees. My hats off to you. I dropped a dead yard pine recently and if I showed you the stump, you'd die laughing. Luckily, I had a rope tied off and someone at the other end. But I've always wondered why you call it a 'snag'? Looks like it's pretty isolated from other trees.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice


I don't believe I have ever seen a Remington saw before. Very nice and the Honda is great.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now Im not one to boast about hitting my shot, but this one is to good to be true! This is a snag I videoed swinging the other day and up loaded to YouTube.View attachment 996387
> In the video. I didn't take the time to show exactly where the snag landed, as I was more focused on explaining how I exacuted my swing. Plus it was my first self video of I felling. I've seen videos on YouTube of cutters swinging timber, but half of them don't explain how or why they swung the particular tree. They just swing it. I swing snags because I try to avoid wedging them if they are fairly sound. That being said. When it comes to any snag. Widow maker's can be at the "breaking point" and come down from the cause of many different things. Like a light tap from the heal of a wedge setting another wedge, a kerf closing down on a dutchman, (hard or soft) saw vibration, a light breeze, and believe or not? Even a squirrel running up the trunk! Trust me Ive seen it!!! Those are some of many reasons why I stress keeping a heads up!  All widow maker's can and eventually will reach a tipping or breaking point snd regardless of size. Weather its naturally caused by sever decomposition, wind storms, or breaking off from other timber brushing against it. These are all a few examples.A lot of this can also be said about live timber with decomposed defects or totally healthy and sound. I never swing or wedge tall and or big snags that are at an extreme stage of decomposition. For example. hollow to the sap ring, soft punky mulch, or big slabs of bark hanging. I judge the lean, exicute a fast clean face cut. Then a fast but safe back cut while keeping my head up as much as possible until it commits to fall. Then, I get the hell out of there and go on to the next tree. If they are at the point of decay? That I feel they are simply to dangerous to work under. I'll just smash them with the top a big live tree. Now that Ive exspsressed some of my opinions on widow maker's and felling snags. Back to hitting my shot.
> Now the snag I swung in the video was Stihl very sound. And "somewhat" safe to swing as far as snags are concerned. However is a snag every safe to fall wedging, or swinging or even fall into its lean with nothing but simple clean, safe, and basic face and back cuts? In my opinion that is entirely a judgement call depending on level of experience. I felt completely safe and capable of swinging the snag in the video and hitting my shot. However, no matter how good you are at felling, or how much experience you have at felling. In some circumstances. Anything can happen at any given time when it comes to cut'n timber.  Especially when swing cutting!
> 
> Now the idea behind this shot. Was to get the wood close to and on the road for ease of bucking and loading. Without smashing or damaging any live timber, without brushing up the fish creek, and of course! Without getting anyone or anything hurt. Be it man or beast.View attachment 996388
> 
> At the end of it all. I feel it all worked out perfect if I do say so myself.
> View attachment 996379
> 
> 
> Close to the road for bucking and loading!
> View attachment 996381
> 
> Not a limb one in the fish creek or a live sappling smashed or damaged!
> View attachment 996383
> View attachment 996384
> 
> And nobody injured! Be it man nor beast!
> View attachment 996382
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Little to the left, but not bad .
Sure would be cool to get to drop a few of those. We have some very large diameter and tall white pine here in MI, but nothing over 155' last I knew.
Nice job .


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> It's amazing how all you guys can drop trees. My hats off to you. I dropped a dead yard pine recently and if I showed you the stump, you'd die laughing. Luckily, I had a rope tied off and someone at the other end. But I've always wondered why you call it a 'snag'? Looks like it's pretty isolated from other trees.


What he did is incredible as it was more than just a notch and back cut, swinging a tree adds a bit more to the equation and having one break off or hold on too long can cause you to miss your intended fall easily. If he hit the mark as well as he did with a standard notch and backcut it would still be a great shot.

Snag is short for wildlife snag(you can search it for a definition, but basically a place for wildlife to live) in most instances, not 100% about there as it appears the whole island is filled with them.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Just got some bad news. My friend and local tree guy died yesterday. His bucket truck went over and he was killed on impact.
> 
> He was in his 50s, meticulous and careful. I'm in shock!


Sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I tried to tell @chipper1 that when he was planning his pole barn. Dang kids.


I'm fully aware that barns only come in one size, too small, but unfortunately so does the amount of funds I have to invest in one . But a guy has to start somewhere .
Build it, and it will fill up . 
Took the little ford ranger and the Honda insight to the junk yard this week, so I gained trailer space(and I can list the trailer now), and another parking space on the concrete pad. And most importantly scratched off the Honda from my to do list that's a couple miles long  .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Still a lot of clutter but it’s coming along! It was SUPER humid that’s why the floor is wet.
> 
> View attachment 996197


That's a lot of humidity. 
Last night I saw the humidity the lowest I recall at 35%, it's now at what is pretty normal on the low side 53%.
It was only 81 at the house just 20 minutes away from the airport where the weather station is, quite a bit cooler, it actually felt really nice with the wind kicking 20 plus mph.
The barns looking good, you gotta start somewhere .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got a new phrase here around my camp: "guess i can do without that, since I really need that new thing!"


Fixed


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> You're truck gets over 20 mpg? I've got a bottom of the line 2 2WD Dodge truck and best I get is 17 mpg.


The highways from here to NH are pretty flat, but I really appreciate my 2019 F-150 2.7 ltr biturbo Ecco boost w/10 speed tranny.

Does not have the towing capacity of the larger engines, but great gas mileage (even around town) and it is surprisingly peppy when you step on it. I could not be happier with it. That mileage is with the cruise control set a 72 MPH. The engine is turning about 1,600-1,700 Rpm.

With cruise control on, even when towing a heavy trailer up hills it will not lose speed as it will double downshift to maintain speed. It has 4WD and low range options, so it is perfect for me. I put Blizzack tires on in the winter and it goes anywhere.


----------



## chipper1

What do you guys think when you see an ad like this, I think, "challenge accepted"  .






He also had this one, it's the reason why many places have laws in place about selling firewood. 
So it's a 5x8.5' trailer, how high are you filling it for it to be full, is it stacked in or just tossed in .


----------



## sean donato

Pay in advance and show up with a tri-axle..... challenge won....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Little to the left, but not bad .
> Sure would be cool to get to drop a few of those. We have some very large diameter and tall white pine here in MI, but nothing over 155' last I knew.
> Nice job .


It was a little to the left a few inches  and thanks for noticing Chipper!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> What he did is incredible as it was more than just a notch and back cut, swinging a tree adds a bit more to the equation and having one break off or hold on too long can cause you to miss your intended fall easily. If he hit the mark as well as he did with a standard notch and backcut it would still be a great shot.
> 
> Snag is short for wildlife snag(you can search it for a definition, but basically a place for wildlife to live) in most instances, not 100% about there as it appears the whole island is filled with them.


Thankyou very much Brett for the complement! I Appreciate that! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> What do you guys think when you see an ad like this, I think, "challenge accepted"  .
> 
> 
> View attachment 996443
> 
> 
> 
> He also had this one, it's the reason why many places have laws in place about selling firewood.
> So it's a 5x8.5' trailer, how high are you filling it for it to be full, is it stacked in or just tossed in .
> 
> View attachment 996444


I don't know what fire wood goes for where you guys are from. Here it is 250$ to 300$ a cord! Depending on if the customer wants it stacked or not.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> It was a little to the left a few inches  and thanks for noticing Chipper!!!


Somebody has to keep you "in-line"  .
For most everything I do, close is good enough. Close being within a 5-10 degrees either way, anything that needs to be more precise would need to be dismantled and then the stem dropped giving much more leeway. What I am capable of is more than the average firewood guy(from what I've seen and experienced), but it's not very accurate compared to the real experts. I'd probably get better if I was dropping more than a few trees a week, but then again, so would everyone else .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Thankyou very much Brett for the complement! I Appreciate that! Good on ya!


Welcome.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know what fire wood goes for where you guys are from. Here it is 250$ to 300$ a cord! Depending on if the customer wants it stacked or not.


That's not abnormal here for delivered wood, but it would be all good hardwoods for that price, no softwoods would be accepted by most for that kind of money. Here softwoods are for bonfires, as are softer hardwoods, but if guys have an outdoor wood boiler many will throw anything they get their hands on into them(it's part of what gives them a bad name).


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Pay in advance and show up with a tri-axle..... challenge won....


C'mon man!  .
That isn't really a trunk though.
Maybe he's counting on the city slickers, not one of us hardcore wood junkies .
Does a van have a trunk .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Fixed


thank you, chipper! i returned the favor....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Yes indeed!!! 


chipper1 said:


> _* * _Somebody has to keep you "in-line"  .
> For most everything I do, close is good enough. Close being within a 5-10 degrees either way, anything that needs to be more precise would need to be dismantled and then the stem dropped giving much more leeway. What I am capable of is more than the average firewood guy(from what I've seen and experienced), but it's not very accurate compared to the real experts. I'd probably get better if I was dropping more than a few trees a week, but then again, so would everyone else .
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> That's not abnormal here for delivered wood, but it would be all good hardwoods for that price, no softwoods would be accepted by most for that kind of money. Here softwoods are for bonfires, as are softer hardwoods, but if guys have an outdoor wood boiler many will throw anything they get their hands on into them(it's part of what gives them a bad name).



That's kind of what I was guessing. Like I mentioned earlier somewhere on this thread. Wish we had good hardwoods here on the island. As do many other residents on Kodiak thst burn wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I agree. I want a small heated shop (more efficient to stick build) but beyond that whatever doesn’t fit into this garage isn’t needed.


i have heard that before! .... but then, just when i need something... there it is!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well then here's a couple more for you.
> 
> This is the view I wake up to every morning.
> 
> Chiniak Bay, AK at low tide on an Spring overcast day. I just happened to catch the Raven in the second picture by coincidence and luck! View attachment 996282
> View attachment 996283


great!  only Alaska is Alaska! been there a few times...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Figured Id share a couple milling pic's. I don't mill nearly as much as I use to. When I was much younger. A high school flame of mine and I lived in a 16 x 24 cabin. That I built out of Spruce framing and western cedar siding. All milled with a 066 on a 32" Granberg. Wish I had pictures. Although the flame was extinguished long ago. the memories Stihl remain. Probably always will. It was some good times in my life.
> 
> These are some Sitka Spruce bural's I milled up this winter. The biggest bigger ones being 50", across and 4" thick! They are far from finished, as they are Stihl curing. When Asked what am I going to do with them? All I can say is. "Not sure yet, but when I look at one of the bigger flats.I see a poker table in the future for the man cave!"
> I'm not sure what the red colored wood slab is in the center bottom of the pic. I think its some kind of Asian or South American exotic. I milled it from a root wad washed up on the beach, and man let me tell you what! It is some hard hard dense and heavy wood! Even now that its cured! Never seen another wood like it. Except South American Apoton! View attachment 996285
> 
> 
> This is my banya I built a four or five years ago. It is far from finished on the outside and in. But definitely operational. I milled the three sided logs for the stem wall's. The Spruce benches as well as the Alaskan Yellow Cedar lumber for the ceiling in the sweat room, and also the Western Red Cedar interior siding stacked in the dressing room.View attachment 996287
> View attachment 996286
> View attachment 996288
> View attachment 996289
> 
> 
> Her side of the dressing room.
> View attachment 996290
> 
> 
> "His side!"  View attachment 996291
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


nice! Twin Lakes perfect. nice work...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Just got some bad news. My friend and local tree guy died yesterday. His bucket truck went over and he was killed on impact.
> 
> He was in his 50s, meticulous and careful. I'm in shock!


bad news! sorry to hear MM


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Woodstack-alanche! . It happens some years and it just happened. Still, I was doing a bit of restacking to a higher height to make a bit of extra room so it hasn't caused much extra work.... But I'd prefer to restack to a schedule of my own choosing
> 
> 85F here today, hottest day this year. *Supposed to be 93f tomorrow*. Hottest UK June day on record was 96f in 1976.... The fabled long hot summer of '76. We could be in for another scorcher


100f here this weekend


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've almost pulled a stack over on me a couple times!  I obviously didn't learn anything the first time, but I did the second time!


one thing i know for sure... wood can be just like concrete... heavy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Mike. I'm praying for you and his family. *It's always hard losing friends.*


u r rite! hard to think one of my, well... my bbf... ck'd out. saddness bordered with some being mad about it...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> one thing i know for sure... wood can be just like concrete... heavy!


Most definitely!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend @MustangMike. Some nasty storms have blown through here for the last two days. Power has been out since yesterday. Had to cut my way through our road to get to town. I had to wait to cut these up as the power lines were still live for a few hours. After a few hours we said "screw it", called some friends that live about a mile from our other house in Land O' Lakes to see if they had power and he said that they did. So, after it got to about 90 degrees, we packed up the fridge and freezers (as much as we could), and came over to our other house, to wait until the power has been restored in Iron River.View attachment 996319
> View attachment 996320
> View attachment 996321


thanks for the foto essay! i hate seeing things like that! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Took some starter wood over to the burn barrel last weekend. The logs already bucked up have mostly already been hauled away, we took them to friends that run a store. They’ll either sell them or burn them themselves. Forgot to get a loaded trailer pic. These were dead trees I felled recently, it’s good to get them off the property right away. They can quickly clutter up the place. We put a low hours turbo engine in the loader last year, I’m happy with it.



i have some i need to move! still in wb.... burning it daily, as fast as i can... lol
yesterday's Elm camp fire....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I like your walls. Mine are just interior grade 1" thick Pine. I got two 2, 20' pallets for $100 at an auction. Just barely had enough to finish in side. I got a 12'X40' garage package and turned it into my home away from home. The fold up table I made from a big White Pine blow down ten, twelve years ago.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> That pine looks very nice.
> 
> With the exception of the tongue and groove red cedar on the sweat room wall with the benches. My walls are just CDX plywood!  However. It will eventually be sided with chainsaw milled western red cedar from logs I score on the beaches around here.
> 
> Let me tell you. Milling beach logs is hard on saws and chain!!!  At least  until the cant is milled


i dont burn pine. but sometimes i do. have 4 pcs left... may burn one stix today...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I ran up to my cabin today between work projects. Scoped out the damage done to the nearby woods two weeks ago. Lots of trees down but thanks to TSI practices (at least I’ll attribute it to that) my yard was unscathed. Mrs Robin built a nest on my ladder. It’s not very high so hopefully nobody bothers her. Looks like the eggs were just hatching today… Nothing was here as of 2 1/2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 996347
> View attachment 996348
> View attachment 996349
> View attachment 996350
> View attachment 996351
> View attachment 996352
> View attachment 996353
> View attachment 996354
> View attachment 996355


isn't that something! nest on ladder with eggs hatching. thanks for pix. did she build it there?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I need a tractor bad. I was going to buy one this Summer, but being as Im going back to work here soon. Im probably going to wait until winter.


oic....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Just be careful that your little junior burgers don’t get crushed under a falling stack


Texas style


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now Im not one to boast about hitting my shot, but this one is to good to be true! This is a snag I videoed swinging the other day and up loaded to YouTube.View attachment 996387
> In the video. I didn't take the time to show exactly where the snag landed, as I was more focused on explaining how I executed my swing. Plus it was my first self video of I felling. I've seen videos on YouTube of cutters swinging timber, but half of them don't explain how or why they swung the particular tree. They just swing it. I swing snags because I try to avoid wedging them if they are fairly sound. That being said. When it comes to any snag. Widow maker's can be at the "breaking point" and come down from the cause of many different things. Like a light tap from the heal of a wedge setting another wedge, a kerf closing down on a dutchman, (hard or soft) saw vibration, a light breeze, and believe or not? Even a squirrel running up the trunk! Trust me Ive seen it!!! Those are some of many reasons why I stress keeping a heads up!  All widow maker's can and eventually will reach a tipping or breaking point snd regardless of size. Weather its naturally caused by sever decomposition, wind storms, or breaking off from other timber brushing against it. These are all a few examples.A lot of this can also be said about live timber with decomposed defects or totally healthy and sound. I never swing or wedge tall and or big snags that are at an extreme stage of decomposition. For example. hollow to the sap ring, soft punky mulch, or big slabs of bark hanging. I judge the lean, exicute a fast clean face cut. Then a fast but safe back cut while keeping my head up as much as possible until it commits to fall. Then, I get the hell out of there and go on to the next tree. If they are at the point of decay? That I feel they are simply to dangerous to work under. I'll just smash them with the top a big live tree. Now that Ive exspsressed some of my opinions on widow maker's and felling snags. Back to hitting my shot.
> Now the snag I swung in the video was Stihl very sound. And "somewhat" safe to swing as far as snags are concerned. However is a snag every safe to fall wedging, or swinging or even fall into its lean with nothing but simple clean, safe, and basic face and back cuts? In my opinion that is entirely a judgement call depending on level of experience. I felt completely safe and capable of swinging the snag in the video and hitting my shot. However, no matter how good you are at felling, or how much experience you have at felling. In some circumstances. Anything can happen at any given time when it comes to cut'n timber.  Especially when swing cutting!
> 
> Now the idea behind this shot. Was to get the wood close to and on the road for ease of bucking and loading. Without smashing or damaging any live timber, without brushing up the fish creek, and of course! Without getting anyone or anything hurt. Be it man or beast.View attachment 996388
> 
> At the end of it all. I feel it all worked out perfect if I do say so myself.
> View attachment 996379
> 
> 
> Close to the road for bucking and loading!
> View attachment 996381
> 
> Not a limb one in the fish creek or a live sappling smashed or damaged!
> View attachment 996383
> View attachment 996384
> 
> And nobody injured! Be it man nor beast!
> View attachment 996382
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


swell AK pix there KK... just seems like a lot of hard work to me. but then... down here it rains oak... all the time. maybe i am just spoiled...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> It's amazing how all you guys can drop trees. My hats off to you. I dropped a dead yard pine recently and if I showed you the stump, you'd die laughing. Luckily, I had a rope tied off and someone at the other end. But I've always wondered why you call it a 'snag'?  Looks like it's pretty isolated from other trees.


and things in general, too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> isn't that something! nest on ladder with eggs hatching. thanks for pix. did she build it there?


Roger! I forgot to mention. That is pretty cool! I've never seen blue eggs before!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I don't believe I have ever seen a Remington saw before. Very nice and the Honda is great.


Brufab knows all about them...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Little to the left, but not bad .
> *Sure would be cool to get to drop a few of those. *We have some very large diameter and tall white pine here in MI, but nothing over 155' last I knew.
> Nice job .


 pix essay's good enuff for my needs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I'm fully aware that barns only come in one size, too small,* but unfortunately so does the amount of funds I have to invest in one . But a guy has to start somewhere .
> Build it, and it will fill up .
> Took the little ford ranger and the Honda insight to the junk yard this week, so I gained trailer space(and I can list the trailer now), and another parking space on the concrete pad. And most importantly scratched off the Honda from my to do list that's a couple miles long  .


not Texas barns... mine still has loads of room left and avail!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> It was a little to the left a few inches  and thanks for noticing Chipper!!!


guess i missed it! macro vs micro... i was taking in the great scenery n things... tall trees


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thankyou very much Brett for the complement! I Appreciate that! Good on ya!


hi KK - i like that word: snag... think i will call my camp... a snag camp...

BEWARE - Wildlife


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know what fire wood goes for where you guys are from. Here it is 250$ to 300$ a cord! Depending on if the customer wants it stacked or not.


at gas station/convenience: $7 & up/bundle


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> swell AK pix there KK... just seems like a lot of hard work to me. but then... down here it rains oak... all the time. maybe i am just spoiled...
> View attachment 996500


Roger that, but as far as spoiled goes.  You guys are definitely getting the cream of the crop when it comes to firewood simply because you have all those hard woods. As far as hard work? There is always some degree of work involved in "The Scrounge" Good tools, expiriance and fitness condition all play a huge part. Some make it look easier than others. I have a couple neighbors that ask if I want to go scrounge some up with them. I just wittingly come up with an excuse why I can't. Simply because they are not as efficient, safe or as healthy as I. Don't get me wrong.  Im not boasting here. I'm simply just stating that I won't work next to someone who is going to be in my way and slow me down in the process. While at the same time be a hazard to he himself, me, and or both of us. I actually enjoy scrounging fire wood the way I do. It keeps me active, in shape and my cutting skills honed in between jobs. Most importantly It keeps me in shape for hunting season!!!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

time to run. off to sweat the heat! 'no sweat!'... wet for sure soon! hot out. 90f! for the DIY in anyone... includes wood issues, too...

*Kate:*

_Kate was standing in the kitchen cooking dinner. Her husband Paul was in the living room drinking a beer and watching the game.

"Honey, you need to come in here and fix the fridge. The door is broken, and if you don’t fix it the food will go bad," Kate said.

Paul yelled back, "Who do I look like, the PG&E man? I don’t think so."

A little while later, Kate said, "Honey, you need to fix the hall light, it’s out."

"Who do I look like, an electrician? I don’t think so," Paul retorted.

A few hours later, Kate said, "Honey, you need to fix the porch step before someone gets hurt on it."

Paul quickly replied, "Who do I look like, a carpenter? I don’t think so."

Frustrated from all the requests, Paul gets up and leaves. He decides to go to a bar down the road. After the game was over, he began to feel slightly guilty for the way he treated his wife, so he went on home.

He came up the porch and realized that the step was fixed. He walked into the house and noticed that the hall light was fixed. He walked into the kitchen to get a cold beer and noticed that the fridge was fixed.

"Babe, how did you fix all this?" Paul asked his wife.

She looked at him and explained, "Well after you left I began to cry on the porch. A fine young man walked past and noticed I was crying, and he asked me what he could do to help.

He fixed everything. I asked him what I could do for payment. He said I could either bake him a cake or sleep with him."

"Well, what kind of cake did you bake him?" Paul asked.

Kate looked at him and replied, "Who do I look like, Betty Crocker? I don’t think so!
_
hope all you fathers, have a Happy Father's Day...


----------



## LondonNeil

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know what fire wood goes for where you guys are from. Here it is 250$ to 300$ a cord! Depending on if the customer wants it stacked or not.


I'm seeing ads for £150-180/m³. A cord is 3.5m³ and £1=$1.2 so ...$450 for a cord, delivered to the curb.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 100f


What's the saying? ' don't like the weather in TX? Stick around!'. 
Used to visit Dallas lots, experienced 40f drop in temp in half an hour as a front came over and once with snow on the ground for most of the week followed by sunshine and 80+f weekend.


----------



## turnkey4099

Not a good week. Rain/dry/rain, rept. 3 days on the weekend house bound due to rain, Tues dry but I needed to wait for the dirt roads to dry. Wed, doc appointment. Thur to the willow bush clearance, no go, too wet at the entrance gto get in. Planned to go on to the Horse Chestnut one but somehow the truck took me back to the old house maple. I did spend a few hours taking a couple rounds off that huge butt. 32" bar on the 441 would not reach all the way through and then it was a man killer getting the round turned far enough to noodle down to a size I could handle. Did come home with some wood. 

Just back today. Willow bush still to wet, looks like it will take a week to dry out, so returned to an old willow scrounge. I had cleared that one last year but there was one good willow down a gully. 4 hours today clearing crap out of the way and had it ready to fell. 4 hours is about my limit so home. 

MS193T was cutting fine then next time I picked it up the chain jammed. Lots of try this, inspect the sprocket, nothing. It felt like it was catching in the drive sprocket. I finally spotted it as teh bar nose sprocket. Saw down now until a new bar. Fortunately I had my old Husky top handle to finish the day. 

More rain tonight. If dry wx tomorrow I'll tryi pulling that willow out of the gully on Sunday.

I'm way behind on the amount of wood harvested by this time of year. Only have about 2.5 cord willow and 2 cord maple. No locust at all so far this year.


----------



## LondonNeil

Damn! If only you'd listened and got yourself 20+ years ahead when you had to chance!


----------



## JustJeff

Sorry to hear about your friend, Mike. Nobody should die at work. As joint health and safety rep, I see things everywhere. Camping with the family this week and saw a.park worker brush cutting. He was wearing one of those hard hats with the visor screen and ear muffs...with the visor and muffs up! I stopped the truck to straighten him out. Younger people seem to be more safety oriented than us older school guys but it's our responsibility to look out for them.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that, but as far as spoiled goes.  You guys are definitely getting the cream of the crop when it comes to firewood simply because you have all those hard woods. As far as hard work? There is always some degree of work involved in "The Scrounge" Good tools, expiriance and fitness condition all play a huge part. Some make it look easier than others. I have a couple neighbors that ask if I want to go scrounge some up with them. I just wittingly come up with an excuse why I can't. Simply because they are not as efficient, safe or as healthy as I. Don't get me wrong.  Im not boasting here. I'm simply just stating that I won't work next to someone who is going to be in my way and slow me down in the process. While at the same time be a hazard to he himself, me, and or both of us. I actually enjoy scrounging fire wood the way I do. It keeps me active, in shape and my cutting skills honed in between jobs. Most importantly It keeps me in shape for hunting season!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


You said in a previous post you guys have Black Birch ... that is VG firewood! Just slip a few pieces in for the night!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What do you guys think when you see an ad like this, I think, "challenge accepted"  .
> 
> 
> View attachment 996443
> 
> 
> 
> He also had this one, it's the reason why many places have laws in place about selling firewood.
> So it's a 5x8.5' trailer, how high are you filling it for it to be full, is it stacked in or just tossed in .
> 
> View attachment 996444


Is that is Lebanon PA?


----------



## svk

Some bad news over here too. 

A very well respected fellow from town passed away after his drift boat capsized while on a fishing trip in Montana. He was a very active 71 years young.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I know a lot of us run ethanol free fuel in our saws, and most of our two-stroke stuff. And the link to the video below is pretty interesting. I watch this guy's videos quite a bit, and find his topics, like cutting wood, milling logs etc. pretty interesting. But in this video, he actually shows you how to test the fuel you're buying to verify that it's actually ethanol free. I never knew that you could test for ethanol so easily, so this was kind of cool to me. If you don't want to watch the entire video, the part that shows how to test for ethanol is only about 2:30 long. It's from the 5:20 mark, until about 8:35, in case anybody's interested.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Is that is Lebanon PA?


What about lebanon, PA?....... from a concerned resident of lebanon, pa..


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I know a lot of us run ethanol free fuel in our saws, and most of our two-stroke stuff. And the link to the video below is pretty interesting. I watch this guy's videos quite a bit, and find his topics, like cutting wood, milling logs etc. pretty interesting. But in this video, he actually shows you how to test the fuel you're buying to verify that it's actually ethanol free. I never knew that you could test for ethanol so easily, so this was kind of cool to me. If you don't want to watch the entire video, the part that shows how to test for ethanol is only about 2:30 long. It's from the 5:20 mark, until about 8:35, in case anybody's interested.



My cousin has a little tester thing like that. Just has a fill with water to here line and a fill with gas to here line. Pretty neat how it works. Even better to convince a customer when you take fuel out of their mower, saw, outboard tank and let it sit there wile you get the paper work started and show them hoe much corn juice is in the gas... they let sit in their (fill the blank) all winter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> You said in a previous post you guys have Black Birch ... that is VG firewood! Just slip a few pieces in for the night!


Very good,  but very rare here. We have it, but not much. They are few and far between unfortunately. I burn a small amount of alder we have an abundance of it, but its more a bush than a tree. With the main branches having a six inch to eight inch diameter at thier biggest. However, they taper to just two or three inches in ten or twelve feet. I'd rather just harvest big Spruce Snags.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good mornin wood abusers near and far.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> My cousin has a little tester thing like that. Just has a fill with water to here line and a fill with gas to here line. Pretty neat how it works. Even better to convince a customer when you take fuel out of their mower, saw, outboard tank and let it sit there wile you get the paper work started and show them hoe much corn juice is in the gas... they let sit in their (fill the blank) all winter.


Pretty nasty when you see it in a boat since the tanks are so big. It's amazing how much water ethanol absorbs.

Did you guys see that they were talking about raising it from 10% to 15%  . What's the chance that Billy Gates just bought up all sorts of farmland and all the sudden this just magically happens .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Is that is Lebanon PA?


If it was it would have been spanked before loading .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Pretty nasty when you see it in a boat since the tanks are so big. It's amazing how much water ethanol absorbs.
> 
> Did you guys see that they were talking about raising it from 10% to 15%  . What's the chance that Billy Gates just bought up all sorts of farmland and all the sudden this just magically happens .


I have learned over the last two years that the only difference between a conspiracy theory and the truth is about six months.


----------



## MustangMike

This is a good summary of Bill. His trucks were always clean and bright red w/gold lettering. His work vehicles included a HD Ford PU, a couple of Kenworths and a Peterbuilt (there may have been more). He always waived to both me and my wife when he passed in the opposite direction, and he worked 7 days a week, long hours every day, so you saw him a lot. Everyone who lived here for any period of time knew him, and he did favors for lots of people.

He was always friendly and polite and had a great reputation for hard work and honesty. I will miss our talks which often included saws, work, family/kids, and fishing.






William B. Henry Obituary


October 26, 1966 - June 14, 2022, William B. Henry passed away on June 14, 2022 in Brewster, New York. Funeral Home Serv...




www.tributearchive.com


----------



## Logger nate

Wow that’s terrible Mike, sorry to hear. Sounds like he was a great guy.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> I have learned over the last two years that the only difference between a conspiracy theory and the truth is about six months.


Glad you see it, many have learned nothing over the last two yrs.
I like to say, a conspiracy theorist is someone who sees what's going on before others . The timing of the facts being revealed may be 6 months, or maybe they will be hidden by the powers that be. Some people are just more in tune to their surroundings than others, much like Joe saying he always looks up and many of us the way we see what's happening with trees/or could happen. If anyone spends any amount of time looking into what's going on around them on a larger scale, it's easy to see there's a lot of manipulation happening and more than we ever want to believe .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> I'm seeing ads for £150-180/m³. A cord is 3.5m³ and £1=$1.2 so ...$450 for a cord, delivered to the curb.
> 
> *What's the saying? ' don't like the weather in TX? Stick around!'.*
> Used to visit Dallas lots, experienced 40f drop in temp in half an hour as a front came over and once with snow on the ground for most of the week followed by sunshine and 80+f weekend.


out of the next 10 days, 7 are forecast to be 100f here or higher!  one day @ 102f!!!

sure makes me miss those cold, wet, drizzly foggy mornings in S London area....


----------



## MustangMike

Was over 90 here yesterday, but nice and cool here today.

It is also my youngest grandson's first Birthday!

We will all be getting together at my other daughter's house this afternoon.


----------



## Logger nate

Was 30* here Wednesday morning. Crazy weather, couldn’t work Monday because it was too muddy, fresh snow above 6000’, got up to 75* Thursday. Working in area with no cell service during the week 
so trying to catch up. Did bring home the first load (small) of wood of the year
Might have cheated a little to keep the log at a good bucking height and out of the dirt
Hope everyone has a great Father’s Day weekend.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I'm curious @Logger nate, do you guys at higher elevations have to do anything different with your saws to get them to run correctly/better at your heights? I would think that this would be where a 500i would shine with the fuel injection? I'm guessing that your carbs are tuned a little differently than us relative flat-landers.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I posted this yesterday, and have only gotten one response, which surprises me. So, I'll post the link on this thread, and hope that some of you guys have some input to this, so I can make as much of an informed decision/purchase as I can.

I'm buying a standby generator after losing power again this week. If any of you guys have a standby generator, or know a lot about them, I'd appreciate your input on them. Thanks.






Generac or Kohler whole home standby generator?


Hey guys, I posted about losing power (again) in the "scrounging firewood thread", but I figure if I ask here, the question will get more exposure, and hopefully more responses. We bought this house about nine or ten months ago. We're in the U.P., Iron River MI. Since buying the house, we've...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Logger nate

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm curious @Logger nate, do you guys at higher elevations have to do anything different with your saws to get them to run correctly/better at your heights? I would think that this would be where a 500i would shine with the fuel injection? I'm guessing that your carbs are tuned a little differently than us relative flat-landers.


Yeah have to lean them out more for sure on manual carb. All my current saws are Auto tune or fuel injected, which I much prefer. Conditions and altitude change a lot for me so it’s nice to not have to adjust carbs. Also doing something to increase compression helps, even ported saws with lowered cylinder to increase compression only read about 130 psi here, at least on my gauge. I normally prefer husky but I have to say the Sthil 500i has ran great at higher elevation and very good power to weight. Still hate the flippy caps though! Lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustPlainJeff said:


> I posted this yesterday, and have only gotten one response, which surprises me. So, I'll post the link on this thread, and hope that some of you guys have some input to this, so I can make as much of an informed decision/purchase as I can.
> 
> I'm buying a standby generator after losing power again this week. If any of you guys have a standby generator, or know a lot about them, I'd appreciate your input on them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generac or Kohler whole home standby generator?
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I posted about losing power (again) in the "scrounging firewood thread", but I figure if I ask here, the question will get more exposure, and hopefully more responses. We bought this house about nine or ten months ago. We're in the U.P., Iron River MI. Since buying the house, we've...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com


No experience personally, but have helped monitor a standby diesel generator with a huge battery backup at a place i used to work. I know from research that there are standbys that run on gas, diesel, ng and propane. The better choices would be other than gas. Propane stores practically forever without issues.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Love the logging picts, I'm still stuck here mowing tall, thick grass instead of going to the woods!







that is, after I pumped up a low tire on the tractor,






I was sure glad I had my tire pump in the truck!

As for backup generators, I have a small Honda "Inverter" generator for running just a few things at a time, and a Winco 15kw PTO powered whole house generator, for when I want to run the whole house. It works GREAT, and my tractor is always ready to go.

But we are a low electric use household, so I mostly just use the Honda as it's just so quiet and has such low fuel usage.

SR


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> If it was it would have been spanked before loading .


Yeah I would have been there to get it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> swell AK pix there KK... just seems like a lot of hard work to me. but then... down here it rains oak... all the time. maybe i am just spoiled...
> View attachment 996500


there are 3 scrounge spots on my street and next. all ez pickin's... 2 oak and one pecan...

tempted, time will tell...

got my wood scrounge gloves back in serviceable condition!  holes in finger ends suk!!




actually, 4... one is pine in my yard! that one is a given!! lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Good mornin wood abusers near and far.


A good morning indeed! Slept in till 8:45 this morning  can't get anything done that way!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> *Not a good week. Rain/dry/rain, rept. 3 days on the weekend house bound due to rain,* Tues dry but I needed to wait for the dirt roads to dry. Wed, doc appointment. Thur to the willow bush clearance, no go, too wet at the entrance gto get in. Planned to go on to the Horse Chestnut one but somehow the truck took me back to the old house maple. I did spend a few hours taking a couple rounds off that huge butt. 32" bar on the 441 would not reach all the way through and then it was a man killer getting the round turned far enough to noodle down to a size I could handle. Did come home with some wood.
> 
> Just back today. Willow bush still to wet, looks like it will take a week to dry out, so returned to an old willow scrounge. I had cleared that one last year but there was one good willow down a gully. 4 hours today clearing crap out of the way and had it ready to fell. 4 hours is about my limit so home.
> 
> MS193T was cutting fine then next time I picked it up the chain jammed. Lots of try this, inspect the sprocket, nothing. It felt like it was catching in the drive sprocket. I finally spotted it as teh bar nose sprocket. Saw down now until a new bar. Fortunately I had my old Husky top handle to finish the day.
> 
> More rain tonight. If dry wx tomorrow I'll tryi pulling that willow out of the gully on Sunday.
> 
> I'm way behind on the amount of wood harvested by this time of year. Only have about 2.5 cord willow and 2 cord maple. No locust at all so far this year.


hi tk - very scarce down here of late ! ~130 TX countied in Fire Bans


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Good mornin wood abusers near and far.


was tired of wood abusing my fingers...


now ok for _hack, stack n rack_ duty! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Pretty nasty when you see it in a boat since the tanks are so big. It's amazing how much water ethanol absorbs.
> 
> Did you guys see that they were talking about raising it from 10% to 15%  . What's the chance that Billy Gates just bought up all sorts of farmland and all the sudden this just magically happens .


there go the fuel lines....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> If it was it would have been spanked before loading .


[X]

content removed - T of S Violation


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> This is a good summary of Bill. His trucks were always clean and bright red w/gold lettering. His work vehicles included a HD Ford PU, a couple of Kenworths and a Peterbuilt (there may have been more). He always waived to both me and my wife when he passed in the opposite direction, and he worked 7 days a week, long hours every day, so you saw him a lot. Everyone who lived here for any period of time knew him, and he did favors for lots of people.
> 
> He was always friendly and polite and had a great reputation for hard work and honesty. I will miss our talks which often included saws, work, family/kids, and fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William B. Henry Obituary
> 
> 
> October 26, 1966 - June 14, 2022, William B. Henry passed away on June 14, 2022 in Brewster, New York. Funeral Home Serv...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tributearchive.com


sad, for sure, thanks for sharing MM ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good morning indeed! Slept in till 8:45 this morning  _can't get anything done that way!_


i know one or two other ways, too!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Was 30* here Wednesday morning. Crazy weather, couldn’t work Monday because it was too muddy, fresh snow above 6000’, got up to 75* Thursday. Working in area with no cell service during the week View attachment 996683
> so trying to catch up. Did bring home the first load (small) of wood of the yearView attachment 996684
> Might have cheated a little to keep the log at a good bucking height and out of the dirtView attachment 996686
> Hope everyone has a great Father’s Day weekend.


thanks for the mountain and ops pix, Ln 

u, too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Was 30* here Wednesday morning. Crazy weather, couldn’t work Monday because it was too muddy, fresh snow above 6000’, got up to 75* Thursday. Working in area with no cell service during the week View attachment 996683
> so trying to catch up. Did bring home the first load (small) of wood of the yearView attachment 996684
> Might have cheated a little to keep the log at a good bucking height and out of the dirtView attachment 996686
> Hope everyone has a great Father’s Day weekend.


Awsome pictures Nate! Thanks for sharing, and when it comes to buck'n firewood. Gotta love them thar dangle heads!  An easier "scrounge" there never was!!


----------



## ru55wood5

Logger nate said:


> Was 30* here Wednesday morning. Crazy weather, couldn’t work Monday because it was too muddy, fresh snow above 6000’, got up to 75* Thursday. Working in area with no cell service during the week View attachment 996683
> so trying to catch up. Did bring home the first load (small) of wood of the yearView attachment 996684
> Might have cheated a little to keep the log at a good bucking height and out of the dirtView attachment 996686
> Hope everyone has a great Father’s Day weekend.


How do you like that Tsumura bar on your Stihl?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My latest equipment score. Picked up this aluminum wire feed off a good friend! With leads, spool gun, and bottle for only $2500!! I think it dose stick too, but it requires different leads.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ru55wood5 said:


> How do you like that Tsumura bar on your Stihl?


Ive never run a Tsumura bar. Are they good? I see a lot of you guys on here have them on your saws, so the must not be bad I thinking. I'm just wondering about quality, construction, and type of steel. Vs say a Cannon vs Stihl vs Oregon, so on and so on?


----------



## Logger nate

ru55wood5 said:


> How do you like that Tsumura bar on your Stihl?


I really like them. Light and last longer than any other bars I’ve tried and less expensive than other lightweight bars. Have heard that tips are a weak spot but I haven’t had trouble with them, I don’t do much bore cutting either though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> I really like them. Light and last longer than any other bars I’ve tried and less expensive than other lightweight bars. Have heard that tips are a weak spot but I haven’t had trouble with them, I don’t do much bore cutting either though.


Nice! Where can a guy order one to try out?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Where can a guy order one to try out?


I have 3 of them. 18, 20 and 24. They are lighter. I'm not able to speak to longevity yet as I have only been using them for a year. I doubt you can find any at any price right now. The U.S. distributor has been waiting over a year for a shipment. I had to buy my 3rd one used a couple months ago. It was all I could find.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Where can a guy order one to try out?


Saw Again and EBay, sometimes Amazon is where I get them. Can be hard to find at times.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Where can a guy order one to try out?











32" .050 Tsumura Super Light Chainsaw Bar Fits Stihl 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 361, 362, 380, 390, 440, 441, 460, 461, 462, 500i, 660, 661, 244FK4


32" .050 Tsumura Super Light Chainsaw Bar Fits Stihl 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 361, 362, 380, 390, 440, 441, 460, 461, 462, 500i, 660, 661




www.sawagain.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Saw Again and EBay, sometimes Amazon is where I get them. Can be hard to find at times.


Roger, and thanks bud.  Good on ya!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Logger nate said:


> Saw Again and EBay, sometimes Amazon is where I get them. Can be hard to find at times.


and archerplus.


----------



## ru55wood5

Logger nate said:


> I really like them. Light and last longer than any other bars I’ve tried and less expensive than other lightweight bars. Have heard that tips are a weak spot but I haven’t had trouble with them, I don’t do much bore cutting either though.


Yeah, I've had a Sugihara on order with Bailey's for a bit. Supposedly I am number 2 on the waiting list and Sugihara keeps pushing back the delivery date.

So I have been looking at the Tsumura bars on Ebay and thinking about just picking one up to tide me over.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Wasn't planning on cutting today. It's just been a busy week with having the parents here from Sunday through Wednesday, then on Wednesday morning, the power went out here from a storm. It was out for about 48 hours. Got it restored last night, and then was out messing around today, and saw this small maple across the road that borders my property. Decided to go ahead and cut it up enough to get it off of the road. Then, since I already had all of the gear out, I decided to buck up a birch that I had dropped at least a week ago or so. It's been laying across my UTV trail, and I really needed to get it out of the way. I'll do some splitting sometime mid-week as it's supposed to be hot as hades here tomorrow, and for a few days afterwards.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

More of today.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> What about lebanon, PA?....... from a concerned resident of lebanon, pa..



Gunny is from Leb


----------



## svk

Low of 44 this morning and it’s going to be 90 tomorrow. Big breakfast tomorrow then I’m going to focus on “fun” projects with my kids such as working on our boat and repairing a 25 horse outboard that I have. The lake that I live abuts a lake within the boundary waters and that lake has a 25 horse limit. My 16’ Lund has a 30 HP currently So I’m going to be set up so we can swap motors quickly and then run in there when we feel like it.

Today the girls and I worked at the brat sale fundraiser for our Lions club then I went to a grad party for my sons friend before returning home for a well needed nap. Had thoughts of firing up the Sauna tonight but I don’t think I can stay up that late lol


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Low of 44 this morning and it’s going to be 90 tomorrow. Big breakfast tomorrow then I’m going to focus on “fun” projects with my kids such as working on our boat and repairing a 25 horse outboard that I have. The lake that I live abuts a lake within the boundary waters and that lake has a 25 horse limit. My 16’ Lund has a 30 HP currently So I’m going to be set up so we can swap motors quickly and then run in there when we feel like it.
> 
> Today the girls and I worked at the brat sale fundraiser for our Lions club then I went to a grad party for my sons friend before returning home for a well needed nap. Had thoughts of firing up the Sauna tonight but I don’t think I can stay up that late lol


That sounds like a good day to me indeed! And you are fortunate enough to live in some of the best Walleye waters in the country, so I'm jealous! Was up in Baudette two years ago on LOW. I screwed up since it was our first time going. We kept our limit on the first day out, and then ended up drinking and playing cards for the rest of our time there as I was trying to stay within the regs. And as I understood them (I could have been wrong though) after you've caught your limit, you weren't even supposed to fish for catch and release until the fish in your freezer were consumed? If I would have been smart, we wouldn't have frozen them the first day, we'd have just eaten our fill, and then went out and caught more the next day. I'm pretty sure, that would have kept me legal.


----------



## sean donato

ru55wood5 said:


> Yeah, I've had a Sugihara on order with Bailey's for a bit. Supposedly I am number 2 on the waiting list and Sugihara keeps pushing back the delivery date.
> 
> So I have been looking at the Tsumura bars on Ebay and thinking about just picking one up to tide me over.


The tsumura bars are right there with sugi bars imo. Look for laser lite bars as well, made by tsumura for some other company. There are still a few out there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Madsen's just got an order of light weight's in too. I think they are Stihl but Im not sure. One of the guys there told me last Saturday that they were going to be in last Tuesday I think. I ordered one and had it sent straight to camp. Should be there when I go to work early this coming week.


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> That sounds like a good day to me indeed! And you are fortunate enough to live in some of the best Walleye waters in the country, so I'm jealous! Was up in Baudette two years ago on LOW. I screwed up since it was our first time going. We kept our limit on the first day out, and then ended up drinking and playing cards for the rest of our time there as I was trying to stay within the regs. And as I understood them (I could have been wrong though) after you've caught your limit, you weren't even supposed to fish for catch and release until the fish in your freezer were consumed? If I would have been smart, we wouldn't have frozen them the first day, we'd have just eaten our fill, and then went out and caught more the next day. I'm pretty sure, that would have kept me legal.


You could fish for other species but obviously would have to be able to prove that you were not fishing for walleye’s. And yes good idea to eat and eat and eat because then you’re within your legal limits!


----------



## svk

Speaking of gunny….this guy works it!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Won't be doing much cutting this coming week, unless I can drag my butt out there early in the morning, and I'm not much of a morning person! 95 is just too much for me. That's hot as ballzzzzzzz! LOL.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Speaking of gunny….this guy works it!
> View attachment 996840
> View attachment 996841
> View attachment 996842
> View attachment 996843
> View attachment 996844
> View attachment 996845
> View attachment 996846


He is most definitely down for the scrounge on the highest levels!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Won't be doing much cutting this coming week, unless I can drag my butt out there early in the morning, and I'm not much of a morning person! 95 is just too much for me. That's hot as ballzzzzzzz! LOL.View attachment 996848


To hot for me. Id get heat stroke!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My heeler had a bad accident and broke his leg when he was just a pup, so hes had a bum leg ever since. Then just recently his CCL went out and he needed surgery if he was going to have any kind of a mobile life without a lot of pain. So I gave in to the Mrs. and we had the surgery done. It was way more than I have ever spent on a dog. However, he is young and also my little pard that goes everywhere with me. Im not a rich man by any means, but just happened to have the funds at the time to do it. Even though I was biting my tongue and grit'n my teeth. I Stihl agreed to have it done. The surgery is supposed to make his bum leg good for the rest of his day's so we'll see. I just hope I did the right thing.
The worst part of it all is. The Mrs. had me make sure to get something for her to cart him around around the property. While doing her gardening and while he recovers from the surgery. I asked with a laugh. "Where am I gonna find a dog stroller"? She asked "How many wheel barrows do we have, because I want your best one"! 

How could I argue with that?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> To hot for me. Id get heat stroke!


Me too. I want nothing to do with the heat anymore.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> Speaking of gunny….this guy works it!
> View attachment 996840
> View attachment 996841
> View attachment 996842
> View attachment 996843
> View attachment 996844
> View attachment 996845
> View attachment 996846



If you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?


----------



## GenXer

Got the wheelbarrow all greased up for the summer. Now it will lay a strip in first and second.


----------



## djg james

JustPlainJeff said:


> This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?View attachment 996889


I saw those made on another forum. I personally save my old wax for sealing the ends of green lumber and bowl blanks. Found an old electric skillet at a yard sale for $3.


----------



## bob kern

JustPlainJeff said:


> This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?View attachment 996889


Never tried it but interesting for sure. May try it some time. I've been buying a bag of wood pellets and using a squirt of rubbing alcohol to get them going, stuck wood around that Works well.


----------



## LondonNeil

JustPlainJeff said:


> This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?View attachment 996889


You can buy fuel l fire lighters that are little balls of waxed noodles


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?View attachment 996889



I use a metal coffee can inside of a old pot sort of like a double boiler. I usually try to pick up blocks of paraffin wax from rummage sales because that’s usually the cheapest way to find them. I did use some of my exes old candles when I made a new scented candles with my daughters earlier this week.

My favorite fire starter is a cardboard egg carton drizzled with wax. Then you just break off one egg each time and it creates a roaring fire.

Here’s some pics from candle making with my daughters earlier this week. Ex had left several boxes of cheap tapered candles and I was tired of looking at them so now they are in a form in which they can be used. Pink jars are apple cinnamon and white are teakwood.


----------



## svk

Happy Father’s Day fellows!!!

I was treated to breakfast and coffee in bed by my youngest daughter at 5:25 this morning. Thanked her profusely and fell back asleep till 6:40. 

I’m going to finish up coffee and go pull the boat out of the water soon so we can start working on it.


----------



## MustangMike

My friends son made fire starter from wood and wax, I hear it works very well.

Was thinking of making some from Noodles and Wax. Just form it in a block, then slice off some with your knife to start the fire.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do you think anyone has ever given gunny firewood for free?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Do you think anyone has ever given gunny firewood for free?


Wonder if they got spankings?


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Speaking of gunny….this guy works it!
> View attachment 996840
> View attachment 996841
> View attachment 996842
> View attachment 996843
> View attachment 996844
> View attachment 996845
> View attachment 996846


Bums.... bet they want it delivered too.


----------



## sean donato

Happy Father's day men! Going to buy a new grill, my father's day present from my kids that I have to pay for.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Gunny is from Leb


Yeah, but there is only one Gunny, and lots of other good folk from that neck of the woods. My daughter went to Alvernia University just out side of Reading. Lots of her friends were from Lebanon. Didn't Gunny get a new name and get kicked off anyway. Did he ever make it back?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good morning indeed! Slept in till 8:45 this morning  can't get anything done that way!


i feel bad...  mine went bit beyond that! oh well, a FD gift the QB said.... now


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Awsome pictures Nate! Thanks for sharing, and when it comes to buck'n firewood. Gotta love them thar dangle heads!  An easier "scrounge" there never was!!


so says KK... easy is as easy does! well, imo... sometimes i think fate brought me here just so i could have ez-pick endless supply of free oak firewood...

i do u know! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> My latest equipment score. Picked up this aluminum wire feed off a good friend! With leads, spool gun, and bottle for only $2500!! I think it dose stick too, but it requires different leads.View attachment 996785


nice machine! my buzz box is a Miller. nice stand... a roller!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Happy Father's day men! Going to buy a new grill, my father's day present from my kids that I have to pay for.




have a good one! sd. remember today's motto.... no kids, no Father;s Day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> 32" .050 Tsumura Super Light Chainsaw Bar Fits Stihl 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 361, 362, 380, 390, 440, 441, 460, 461, 462, 500i, 660, 661, 244FK4
> 
> 
> 32" .050 Tsumura Super Light Chainsaw Bar Fits Stihl 038, 044, 046, 064, 066, 361, 362, 380, 390, 440, 441, 460, 461, 462, 500i, 660, 661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sawagain.com


one application for me....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Low of 44 this morning* and it’s going to be 90 tomorrow.* Big breakfast tomorrow then I’m going to focus on “fun” projects with my kids such as working on our boat and repairing a 25 horse outboard that I have. The lake that I live abuts a lake within the boundary waters and that lake has a 25 horse limit. My 16’ Lund has a 30 HP currently So I’m going to be set up so we can swap motors quickly and then run in there when we feel like it.
> 
> Today the girls and I worked at the brat sale fundraiser for our Lions club then I went to a grad party for my sons friend before returning home for a well needed nap. Had thoughts of firing up the Sauna tonight but I don’t think I can stay up that late lol


won't be long wait here! already 89f. going to 97f. i was out in it yesteday, really could feel it. forecasts for upcoming days... as high a 105! and plenty triple digits days, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> That sounds like a good day to me indeed! And you are fortunate enough to live in some of the best Walleye waters in the country, so I'm jealous! Was up in Baudette two years ago on LOW. I screwed up since it was our first time going. We kept our limit on the first day out, and then ended up drinking and playing cards for the rest of our time there as I was trying to stay within the regs. And as I understood them (I could have been wrong though) after you've caught your limit, you weren't even supposed to fish for catch and release until the fish in your freezer were consumed? If I would have been smart, we wouldn't have frozen them the first day, we'd have just eaten our fill, and then went out and caught more the next day. I'm pretty sure, that would have kept me legal.


Steelhead was on the menu here last nite. never had Walleye. poached with a cover to a cover/dish i poached (english term for LN, scrounged) a bit back while out on a scrounge hunt! this was a Sampler Plate... surf n turf for FD chow call later on. and fresh corn on the cob from garden corn patch!  (looks like corn cob to me!)






the lemon is from SIL's front yard lemon tree out in California... cilantro and w/basil from the garden. (sh never frozen)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Speaking of gunny….this guy works it!
> View attachment 996840
> View attachment 996841
> View attachment 996842
> View attachment 996843
> View attachment 996844
> View attachment 996845
> View attachment 996846




prob the longest post i ever did see here on the AS!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Won't be doing much cutting this coming week, unless I can drag my butt out there early in the morning, and I'm not much of a morning person! 95 is just too much for me. That's hot as ballzzzzzzz! LOL.View attachment 996848


 shade is king for my projects!!!

add in a fan?.....

_priceless!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> To hot for me. Id get heat stroke!


i can work out in it. most ranchers can! but... no chow. nada! eat anything and that's it! 

hydration only. some  then some soda for a jump...bump...  water. and then for HH...

tools up and


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> My heeler had a bad accident and broke his leg when he was just a pup, so hes had a bum leg ever since. Then just recently his CCL went out and he needed surgery if he was going to have any kind of a mobile life without a lot of pain. So I gave in to the Mrs. and we had the surgery done. It was way more than I have ever spent on a dog. However, he is young and also my little pard that goes everywhere with me. Im not a rich man by any means, but just happened to have the funds at the time to do it. Even though I was biting my tongue and grit'n my teeth. I Stihl agreed to have it done. The surgery is supposed to make his bum leg good for the rest of his day's so we'll see. I just hope I did the right thing.
> The worst part of it all is. The Mrs. had me make sure to get something for her to cart him around around the property. While doing her gardening and while he recovers from the surgery. I asked with a laugh. "Where am I gonna find a dog stroller"? She asked "How many wheel barrows do we have, because I want your best one"!
> 
> How could I argue with that? View attachment 996874


hope pet is fine. do like that wb on L... the other is ok, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Me too. I want nothing to do with the heat anymore.


lol, til winter arrives!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> This is probably old hat to most of you guys. But I happened to catch a video of "Outdoors with the Morgans" last night. And at the end of the video, he threw a handful of wax coated wood chips on a couple of pieces of wood when he was starting a fire, and just a little bit started his fire awesomely! Then I started searching how to make them, what it would cost to make them etc.... Now I'm going to try to make my own. I'm sure I'll have to experiment a little bit to see what works best for me, and what works best in a campfire vs. a fire in the indoor fireplace, but I'm eager to give them a shot. Now I just have to have the wife find an old crockpot at Goodwill or some local second-hand store to melt the wax. Do you guys have any input to using these?View attachment 996889


for me, it is paper, pine needles, kindling, cedar preferred. then level 1 stix... and off n running.
works every time! 
.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GenXer said:


> Got the wheelbarrow all greased up for the summer. Now it will lay a strip in first and second.




seeing is believing....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Happy Father’s Day fellows!!!
> 
> I was treated to breakfast and coffee in bed by my youngest daughter at 5:25 this morning. Thanked her profusely and fell back asleep till 6:40.
> 
> I’m going to finish up coffee _and go pull the boat out of the water soon so we can start working on it._


guess no fishing out on the lake today... oh well...

have a good one svk. sounds like its off to a good start! ~

there was a bit on Texas Country Reporter last nite i caught. fishing down on the Gulf at Port Isabel. a guy said, don't need no boat to go out there... fishing is super right here!!!

biggest fishing dock in Texas: Pirate's Landing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> _My friends son made fire starter from wood and wax_, I hear it works very well.
> 
> Was thinking of making some from Noodles and Wax. Just form it in a block, then slice off some with your knife to start the fire.


we make fire starter with a rake! lol 
*
*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Yeah, but there is only one Gunny, and lots of other good folk from that neck of the woods. My daughter went to Alvernia University just out side of Reading. Lots of her friends were from Lebanon. Didn't Gunny get a new name and get kicked off anyway. Did he ever make it back?


i don't know Gunny. was he a US Marine...?


----------



## sean donato

Well here it is. Last grill was a char broil commercial series. This is pretty much the same thing. Old one lasted nearly 10 years so hopefully this one will too. And to kick it off, some all beef hot dogs from the last steer. Texas long horn. You can take your Angus and...... trying to talk him into raising a couple head of charolais. One of the best beef cattle imo....


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i don't know Gunny. was he a US Marine...?
> View attachment 996984


Uhhhh... no.


----------



## husqvarna257

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> shade is king for my projects!!!
> 
> add in a fan?.....
> 
> _priceless!_


I love my wood lot because it is shaded for most of the day. Hot sun can kill any ambition quickly.


----------



## turnkey4099

Rained out again. 2nd day in a row. I have gotten in only 2 days wooding in the past week. Withdrawal symptoms. Wx report says good dry weather for the next 7 days tho. That shouild dry out my main wooding spot by about Wed.


----------



## husqvarna257

Today was the day to deal with the driveway. Wild roses were encroaching / going over onto the driveway. took the tractor out and ad my wife drive up while I stayed in back on the backhoe . Ripped them up but they will be back. Anyone building a survival house could line all the outskirts of the property with wild roses, slow anyone down and no truck or car could drive though them. Took out the Husky 450 out for a run cutting down small trees overhanging the drive. I have not used it in a year but I only run Husky pre mix so it ran like a dream


----------



## Kodiak Kid

husqvarna257 said:


> I love my wood lot because it is shaded for most of the day. Hot sun can kill any ambition quickly.


Agreed!

My brother lives in Sacramento. He asked if I'd come down and help him scrounge up some firewood this Summer. I told him he'd have a better chance of me either over night air freighting him a cord, or hell freezing over before I went down there in the middle of Summer to help out with firewood!  It gets over 100 during Summer months in the Sacramento Valley!!!  No thanks!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

husqvarna257 said:


> Today was the day to deal with the driveway. Wild roses were encroaching / going over onto the driveway. took the tractor out and ad my wife drive up while I stayed in back on the backhoe . Ripped them up but they will be back. Anyone building a survival house could line all the outskirts of the property with wild roses, slow anyone down and no truck or car could drive though them. Took out the Husky 450 out for a run cutting down small trees overhanging the drive. I have not used it in a year but I only run Husky pre mix so it ran like a dreamView attachment 997007


If you don't mind me asking? How much was that model of tractor, and how heavy a log can it lift?!?! I need one bad!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Steelhead was on the menu here last nite. never had Walleye. poached with a cover to a cover/dish i poached (english term for LN, scrounged) a bit back while out on a scrounge hunt! this was a Sampler Plate... surf n turf for FD chow call later on. and fresh corn on the cob from garden corn patch!  (looks like corn cob to me!)
> View attachment 996966
> 
> View attachment 996968
> View attachment 996969
> View attachment 996970
> 
> the lemon is from SIL's front yard lemon tree out in California... cilantro and w/basil from the garden. (sh never frozen)


Looks delicious!  I hope its not farmed fish though! Being a Commercial Fisherman from Alaska. I stress to other folks that. "Friends don't let friends eat farmed fish!


----------



## Philbert

Knew a guy made his fire starters from dryer lint and and toilet paper rolls. Might have used some wax too (?). 

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

I light a lot of fires, 2 small stoves that can't be kept in over night..... I light about 330 fires reach winter. Mostly it's just newspaper balls, kindling, a few small logs, and a match. I do collect waxed paper all year long and add that... Lots of the kids sweets (candy) wrappers are waxed paper, and some bread is wrapped in waxed paper. I have also used wax from old unwanted candles, I just took the cheese grater to it and grated a bit on to so news paper then rolled and twisted the paper up with the wax inside. That seemed to help get things roaring fast. I also watch out in the super market at the end of summer to see if they have left over BBQ stuff selling cheap and as well as stocking up on a couple of sacks of charcoal for the next summer I'll buy a few bottles of the lighter gel if I see them. A goood squirt onto a sheet of newspaper before rolling it up and adding to the stove helps. These are my zero/low cost and low effort techniques. 

I have also considered adding a few strips of polypropylene or pet plastic which both contain only H, C, and O atoms, no halogens, and are common and easily identified. Plastic bottles are usually one of these 2. My chemistry tells me they are highly calorific, burn easily and can't burn to make really nasty products like dioxins (PVC which contains chlorine does produce dioxins and these are nasty... Think agent orange). Like most solid or liquid fuels they will produce soot but that is the worst as far as I can determine. However I've resisted trying as I can't find a definitive answer. I suspect a few strips cut from a bottle would make s decent fire starter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Knew a guy made his fire starters from dryer lint and and toilet paper rolls. Might have used some wax too (?).
> 
> Philbert


Cotton swabs rolled in Vasolean, Bag Balm, or Tiger Balm. Makes for great fire starter!  As well as for cleaning and packing lasserations and other wounds! I have a ziplock bag of them in my Felling pack, as well as my hunting pack!  Its good stuff! However, when it comes to at home fire starter. Dry saw waste packed in a five gallon bucket with about a half gallon to a gallon of used motor oil poured on top of it. Then a lid on the bucket. Best fire starter ever in my opinion. Only takes a half cup to a cup to start a fire. If you're wood is plenty dry? No kindling should be required.

And to "Chipper"
The longer the ribbons the better! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## LondonNeil

How do you dry the saw chips though? I rake them up off my lawn asap after cutting as they kill the grass (I think they strip the nitrogen from the soil,). I've just run a tank through my 365 and Raked up 5 sack fulls. Half has gone straight to the wheelie bin and the remainder will go to the next collection. But if o could dry it, I've got 5 gallons of used oil to hand currently.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> How do you dry the saw chips though? I rake them up off my lawn asap after cutting as they kill the grass (I think they strip the nitrogen from the soil,). I've just run a tank through my 365 and Raked up 5 sack fulls. Half has gone straight to the wheelie bin and the remainder will go to the next collection. But if o could dry it, I've got 5 gallons of used oil to hand currently.


I usually don't have to if I'm bucking dry wood. However, I have spread it out about one to two inches thick on an eight by eight tarp in my shop. Also on the same size tarp outside in the sun for a couple days if the saw waste is just a little damp. If its wet saw waste? Don't even bother, make some dryer stuff with your saw! When keeping saw waste to make fire starter. I usually lay a tarp down along a dry log, and on the side of the log Im bucking to catch the waste and keep it clean and dry. Better to do it on a dry day than rainy day also. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

To dry them, just put them in a paper bag or carboard box.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> To dry them, just put them in a paper bag or carboard box.


Good idea MustangM! I'll try that!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

It works great. Also good for oil drips and spills on concrete shop floors. An old Alaskan who's been long past now. Learned me the ol "oiled saw waste" trick for fire starter and oil spills . He and his family moved up from Wisconsin to Alaska, and homesteaded in Homer in the 1930's when he was just a boy. One of the first families to start and establish the small town of Homer! He was definitely from the old school! As he was also one of the most ambitious and hardest working men I've ever known. Eventually becoming a millionaire and land Baron by owning the biggest Cattle ranch in Alaska! 

Its good stuff! 
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> My trip to NH yesterday went well, 195 miles each way and the truck got 23.7 MPG w/traffic jams and a stop at Cabela's! Still had more than 1/4 tank when I got home!
> 
> Got to see my youngest Grandson, and they loved the benches.
> 
> Cabela's said only one container of powder, and they did not have anything I wanted in 1 lb containers, so I got 8 lbs of H-335, my favorite 223 powder (good for over 2,000 rounds). I can also use it in the 30-30 or 308. In addition, picked up 1,500 rounds of 22 Hp.
> 
> You guys are posting way too much to keep up with!


You we’re leaving NH and I was just getting there in fact I’m still there I’m at a KOA in Littleton was a last minute decision to go to Bike Week . My wife’s bike broke down she limped it home and we unloaded the bikes and loaded up the car she drove I rode . No ideal but we’re here . So after a four hour delay we headed out. All backroads took about 7 hours about 280 or so miles . My Goldwing averaged 51 mpg the car 27 




MustangMike said:


> Just got some bad news. My friend and local tree guy died yesterday. His bucket truck went over and he was killed on impact.
> 
> He was in his 50s, meticulous and careful. I'm in shock!


Sorry to hear this news .


----------



## GrizG

Still working on the ice storm damage... I moved most of this maple tree up the hill and out of the soft muddy area today. Also finished picking up the brush. The rounds still at the bottom of the hill will need to be noodled to move them. The easily accessible trees on this family member's property never seem to have problems! I anticipate having 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cords from that one tree. After moving it to it's finial resting place, it turns out that the big oak I recently finished up yielded almost 3 cords! I'm seriously thinking about buying a log splitter tomorrow... the high fuel oil prices are driving one of my sons to supplement with a wood stove. Plus there are now two fireplaces to feed for nearly daily social fires. All of the sudden "good exercise" looks like it may kill me trying to keep up with all that!


----------



## Lee192233

Happy Father's Day to all you fathers. My wife got me some sweet tee shirts!


----------



## turnkey4099

husqvarna257 said:


> Today was the day to deal with the driveway. Wild roses were encroaching / going over onto the driveway. took the tractor out and ad my wife drive up while I stayed in back on the backhoe . Ripped them up but they will be back. Anyone building a survival house could line all the outskirts of the property with wild roses, slow anyone down and no truck or car could drive though them. Took out the Husky 450 out for a run cutting down small trees overhanging the drive. I have not used it in a year but I only run Husky pre mix so it ran like a dreamView attachment 997007



One spray with round up will put an end to wild rose.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> I use a metal coffee can inside of a old pot sort of like a double boiler. I usually try to pick up blocks of paraffin wax from rummage sales because that’s usually the cheapest way to find them. I did use some of my exes old candles when I made a new scented candles with my daughters earlier this week.
> 
> My favorite fire starter is a cardboard egg carton drizzled with wax. Then you just break off one egg each time and it creates a roaring fire.
> 
> Here’s some pics from candle making with my daughters earlier this week. Ex had left several boxes of cheap tapered candles and I was tired of looking at them so now they are in a form in which they can be used. Pink jars are apple cinnamon and white are teakwood.


Never seen wax blocks at yard sales. Wish I would. I'm using a lot to coat bowl blanks for my nephew. Scrounging old candles from everyone I know.

I got a 5 gallon bucket of old church candles I like to remake into votive candles or other small candles. Never could figure out what size wicks to buy.

I used some cardboard, newspaper and kindling, cut from scrap 2x4s, to start my fires. All free.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> I light a lot of fires, 2 small stoves that can't be kept in over night..... I light about 330 fires reach winter. Mostly it's just newspaper balls, kindling, a few small logs, and a match. I do collect waxed paper all year long and add that... Lots of the kids sweets (candy) wrappers are waxed paper, and some bread is wrapped in waxed paper. I have also used wax from old unwanted candles, I just took the cheese grater to it and grated a bit on to so news paper then rolled and twisted the paper up with the wax inside. That seemed to help get things roaring fast. I also watch out in the super market at the end of summer to see if they have left over BBQ stuff selling cheap and as well as stocking up on a couple of sacks of charcoal for the next summer I'll buy a few bottles of the lighter gel if I see them. A goood squirt onto a sheet of newspaper before rolling it up and adding to the stove helps. These are my zero/low cost and low effort techniques.
> 
> I have also considered adding a few strips of polypropylene or pet plastic which both contain only H, C, and O atoms, no halogens, and are common and easily identified. Plastic bottles are usually one of these 2. My chemistry tells me they are highly calorific, burn easily and can't burn to make really nasty products like dioxins (PVC which contains chlorine does produce dioxins and these are nasty... Think agent orange). Like most solid or liquid fuels they will produce soot but that is the worst as far as I can determine. However I've resisted trying as I can't find a definitive answer. I suspect a few strips cut from a bottle would make s decent fire starter.


Never thought of PE or PET.
Did/do you work in a lab?


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> I usually don't have to if I'm bucking dry wood. However, I have spread it out about one to two inches thick on an eight by eight tarp in my shop. Also on the same size tarp outside in the sun for a couple days if the saw waste is just a little damp. If its wet saw waste? Don't even bother, make some dryer stuff with your saw! When keeping saw waste to make fire starter. I usually lay a tarp down along a dry log, and on the side of the log Im bucking to catch the waste and keep it clean and dry. Better to do it on a dry day than rainy day also.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I put a tarp down on my rock driveway to do splitting/noodling. Easier to keep driveway clean. Then dump in trash bin. Noodles go on flower beds for mulch.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning fellow cutters and noodlers.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> Never thought of PE or PET.
> Did/do you work in a lab?


No! When I say 'my chemistry' I'm thinking back to A level/high school knowledge! And by 'research' I mean Google. My thinking is those plastics such as pet and pp which are purely h, c and o, are only a little different from oil or wax.... They are polymerised, that's basically the difference. Now those cross-links can't make that much difference to the combustion products can they? And if there is no chlorine then the nasty dioxins can't be produced. What I'm not sure of is the modifiers, the things added to the plastic that make it hard or flexible or coloured etc, but clear bottles as used for fizzy drinks don't have colour so that's one less worry. Going against that 'chemistry knowledge' is the instinct that says burning plastic is bad. However if a few small strips don't emit anything worse than some soot and can help get a stove hot fast, it might actually lead to less emissions over a light up.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I helped get a 4WD trail ready to open over the weekend, 154 trees across the trail on a 5.5 mile trail. We had about 14 people, 6 sawyers among them. This trail burned in 2016, that’s why so many trees. It was unusually cold, we woke up to frost Saturday morning. The Forest Service had two female interns with them, one from Missouri and one from Georgia. They really didn’t expect cold here. The Georgia girl was wearing four jackets, she kept asking for people’s jackets.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This mess was right at the end. Five trees here, and two more just around the corner.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I helped get a 4WD trail ready to open over the weekend, 154 trees across the trail on a 5.5 mile trail. We had about 14 people, 6 sawyers among them. This trail burned in 2016, that’s why so many trees. It was unusually cold, we woke up to frost Saturday morning. The Forest Service had two female interns with them, one from Missouri and one from Georgia. They really didn’t expect cold here. The Georgia girl was wearing four jackets, she kept asking for people’s jackets.
> 
> View attachment 997262
> View attachment 997263
> View attachment 997264
> View attachment 997265
> View attachment 997266
> View attachment 997267
> View attachment 997268


Hell Yeah Brother!!!  

Looks like good fun and good work!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hell Yeah Brother!!!
> 
> Looks like good fun and good work!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



We enjoy it, it’s hard work of course. With this many people, none of us need to work so hard.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Well here it is. Last grill was a char broil commercial series. This is pretty much the same thing. Old one lasted nearly 10 years so hopefully this one will too. And to kick it off, some all beef hot dogs from the last steer. Texas long horn. You can take your Angus and...... trying to talk him into raising a couple head of charolais. One of the best beef cattle imo....


nice!

i am still grilling on my Broilmaster... it is about 40 years old now. some R/M in past, but sill good as brand new. used it yesterday... angus tenderloins, angus burgers... and some slow poached steelhead. i dont do chicken on it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

there were 5


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

steelhead stole the show...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> I love my wood lot because it is shaded for most of the day. _Hot sun can kill any ambition quickly._


as in very!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you don't mind me asking? How much was that model of tractor, and how heavy a log can it lift?!?! I need one bad!


i haven't seen a cheap tractor yet!! 

and add in transportation costs to AK... hope it wount take a bush plane to get it to you.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks delicious!  I hope its not farmed fish though! Being a Commercial Fisherman from Alaska. I stress to other folks that. "Friends don't let friends eat farmed fish!


haha! so u say... that is just like telling the US Marines in S Pacific... warm beer is not drinkable... during WWII!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks delicious!  I hope its not farmed fish though! Being a Commercial Fisherman from Alaska. I stress to other folks that. "Friends don't let friends eat farmed fish!


there is always... good better best!

i made better best. melt in mouth. see post... or send a few pounds on down!!! 

then i can post up a taste test report...here on SF


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> *How do you dry the saw chips though? * I rake them up off my lawn asap after cutting as they kill the grass (I think they strip the nitrogen from the soil,). I've just run a tank through my 365 and Raked up 5 sack fulls. Half has gone straight to the wheelie bin and the remainder will go to the next collection. But if o could dry it, I've got 5 gallons of used oil to hand currently.


at 100f and going higher, i prefer not to make any....


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i don't know Gunny. was he a US Marine...?" of the web site.
> View attachment 996984


As H Ranch said, "Uh, No". That's kind of nicest thing that can be said of him. He was like, the "Pancreatitis" of the site. He was good for some laughs sometimes, rest of the time he was like gangrene in the intestines.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> It works great. Also good for oil drips and spills on concrete shop floors. An old Alaskan who's been long past now. Learned me the ol "oiled saw waste" trick for fire starter and oil spills . He and his family moved up from Wisconsin to Alaska, and homesteaded in Homer in the 1930's when he was just a boy. One of the first families to start and establish the small town of Homer! He was definitely from the old school! As he was also one of the most ambitious and hardest working men I've ever known. Eventually becoming a millionaire and land Baron by owning the biggest Cattle ranch in Alaska!
> 
> Its good stuff! View attachment 997031
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


good tip, but i'll stick with pine needles... but i can see ur point. spilled some bacon grease last nite on grill... soon had small fire, black... and had to wait to clean that up...

as a scrounge, i often save paper towels used to clean up greasy stuff from KP to use in camp fires. starters. don't want it going down my sewer lines... works great!! 

_'poof!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> One spray with round up will put an end to wild rose.


i keep a spray bottle of it around at all times... weeds - always comes in handy


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> This mess was right at the end. Five trees here, and two more just around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 997272
> View attachment 997273
> View attachment 997274
> View attachment 997275
> View attachment 997276


big mess! big crew! good job!! good pix!!! 

I  mountain pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> As H Ranch said, "Uh, No". That's kind of nicest thing that can be said of him. He was like, the "Pancreatitis" of the site. He was good for some laughs sometimes, rest of the time he was like gangrene in the intestines.


oic


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> big mess! big crew! good job!! good pix!!!
> 
> I  mountain pix!



We were an hour and twenty minutes at that spot. The F.S. lead said it’d be two and a half hours, I knew it wouldn’t take that long. We had 5-6 saws going, that many saws can’t work to max efficiency that close together though.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> I put a tarp down on my rock driveway to do splitting/noodling. Easier to keep driveway clean. Then dump in trash bin. Noodles go on flower beds for mulch.


My neighbor had 5 giant Cherry Trees taken, down back in the spring. His tree guys brought all the wood up and dumped it on my court. They had stumps 4' across and some big knots. I noodled so much wood, I covered my garden in the front yard with a layer 4" thick. I had other neighbors asking where I got the beautiful red mulch. I just looked, I think I deleted the pics. If I find them I'll post again. I got 7+ full cord split and stacked. They marked their wood to be cut in 16" lengths, and I cut mine at 18", so I had a LOT of shorts, cut offs, and uglies. My cousin almost had a stroke when he saw me burning all that Cherry in my fire pit. He took 4 pretty big loads on his 6.5' bed on his F150.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

off to the Great Beyond.

thanks for all the swell posts and pix !


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 997273



The women in the background here were directing the logs being rolled out of the way, there were also a couple guys out of view behind the trees.


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> My neighbor had 5 giant Cherry Trees taken, down back in the spring. His tree guys brought all the wood up and dumped it on my court. They had stumps 4' across and some big knots. I noodled so much wood, I covered my garden in the front yard with a layer 4" thick. I had other neighbors asking where I got the beautiful red mulch. I just looked, I think I deleted the pics. If I find them I'll post again. I got 7+ full cord split and stacked. They marked their wood to be cut in 16" lengths, and I cut mine at 18", so I had a LOT of shorts, cut offs, and uglies. My cousin almost had a stroke when he saw me burning all that Cherry in my fire pit. He took 4 pretty big loads on his 6.5' bed on his F150.


I hope none of it was grade logs for lumber. I know we've been here before. More valuable to you as firewood than as lumber.


----------



## muddstopper

husqvarna257 said:


> Today was the day to deal with the driveway. Wild roses were encroaching / going over onto the driveway. took the tractor out and ad my wife drive up while I stayed in back on the backhoe . Ripped them up but they will be back. Anyone building a survival house could line all the outskirts of the property with wild roses, slow anyone down and no truck or car could drive though them. Took out the Husky 450 out for a run cutting down small trees overhanging the drive. I have not used it in a year but I only run Husky pre mix so it ran like a dreamView attachment 997007


Since we are on tractors, I am thinking about buying a grapple for my new ls m342. Lift cap. is 2600lbs at the pins. It has a 6ft bucket, but I dont think I need or want a grapple that wide. Seems to me a wide grapple just adds weight to the loader. What is everybodies opinion on this. My main use for the grapple would be for brush and picking up logs. A 4ft grapple might be to narrow and I am leaning toward a 5ft.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Anybody here have any idea on the year and displacement of this old Mac? The chain is huge! Way bigger than .404, and this relic has a reduction gear with a sight glass! What an old Beast! Check out the bracing on the reinforced wrap! To cool! Also, I could be wrong but,I'm assuming the saw is direct drive into the gear box with no clutch. Therefore, no cover plate! Just a little aluminum block to clamp the bar on! The entire chain is exsposed while running!  I'll bet this thing vibrated so hard it would "Shake Your Foundations"!




Is there any collectors on this website that may want this for parts Maybe? My neighbor dropped it off just a few minutes ago. He was going to toss it. I'd hate to see it thrown away. Especially if someone might need a part or two off of it that they've been looking for! Any info on this old vintage saw would be awesome! I've never been a Mc Man, but some collectors are crazy about these old saws!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Just went out on the porch to have another coffin nail, and came across this. I know it's not a world record or anything, but IT IS the biggest moth that I've ever come across before,

that wasn't in a magazine or online or something like that. This thing was every bit of 4" across.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Anybody here have any idea on the year and displacement of this old Mc? The chain is huge! Way bigger than .404, and this relic has a reduction gear with a sight glass! What an old Beast! Check out the bracing on the reinforced wrap! To cool! I'll bet this thing vibrated so hard it would "Shake Your Foundations"!View attachment 997380
> 
> View attachment 997379
> 
> 
> Is there any collectors on this website that may want this for parts Maybe? My neighbor dropped it off just a few minutes ago. He was going to toss it. I'd hate to see it thrown away. Especially if someone might need a part or two off of it that they've been looking for! Any info on this old vintage saw would be awesome! I've never been a Mc Man, but some collectors are crazy about these old saws!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Man, now you're just "dry bragging", and showing off all of those Stihls that you've got lined up under your workbench to make me jealous!!! LOL


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Just went out on the porch to have another coffin nail, and came across this. I know it's not a world record or anything, but IT IS the biggest moth that I've ever come across before,View attachment 997180
> View attachment 997181
> that wasn't in a magazine or online or something like that. This thing was every bit of 4" across.


Another all time Boone and Crocket!  Better get it in the book while you can!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Anybody here have any idea on the year and displacement of this old Mc? The chain is huge! Way bigger than .404, and this relic has a reduction gear with a sight glass! What an old Beast! Check out the bracing on the reinforced wrap! To cool! I'll bet this thing vibrated so hard it would "Shake Your Foundations"!View attachment 997380
> 
> View attachment 997379
> 
> 
> Is there any collectors on this website that may want this for parts Maybe? My neighbor dropped it off just a few minutes ago. He was going to toss it. I'd hate to see it thrown away. Especially if someone might need a part or two off of it that they've been looking for! Any info on this old vintage saw would be awesome! I've never been a Mc Man, but some collectors are crazy about these old saws!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


There is a Mac museum in Iowa.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Man, now you're just "dry bragging", and showing off all of those Stihls that you've got lined up under your workbench to make me jealous!!! LOL


No, actually not.  It was just so you could see the size comparison between the different Stihl's and the Mac. But since you brought it up. I might as well capitalize on it! 




Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> Just went out on the porch to have another coffin nail, and came across this. I know it's not a world record or anything, but IT IS the biggest moth that I've ever come across before,View attachment 997180
> View attachment 997181
> that wasn't in a magazine or online or something like that. This thing was every bit of 4" across.


That's a female polyphemus moth Jeff.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Yeah, but there is only one Gunny, and lots of other good folk from that neck of the woods. My daughter went to Alvernia University just out side of Reading. Lots of her friends were from Lebanon. Didn't Gunny get a new name and get kicked off anyway. Did he ever make it back?


He’s been back under several other names but not for the last year or so.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Knew a guy made his fire starters from dryer lint and and toilet paper rolls. Might have used some wax too (?).
> 
> Philbert


Whitespider? He did use wax too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> Uhhhh... no.



Then why call him Gunny???


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, actually not.  It was just so you could see the size comparison between the different Stihl's and the Mac. But since you brought it up. I might as well capitalize on it!
> 
> View attachment 997383
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Are those Stihl pipe wrenches?


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Anybody here have any idea on the year and displacement of this old Mac? The chain is huge! Way bigger than .404, and this relic has a reduction gear with a sight glass! What an old Beast! Check out the bracing on the reinforced wrap! To cool! Also, I could be wrong but,I'm assuming the saw is direct drive into the gear box with no clutch. Therefore, no cover plate! Just a little aluminum block to clamp the bar on! The entire chain is exsposed while running!  I'll bet this thing vibrated so hard it would "Shake Your Foundations"!View attachment 997380
> 
> View attachment 997379
> 
> 
> Is there any collectors on this website that may want this for parts Maybe? My neighbor dropped it off just a few minutes ago. He was going to toss it. I'd hate to see it thrown away. Especially if someone might need a part or two off of it that they've been looking for! Any info on this old vintage saw would be awesome! I've never been a Mc Man, but some collectors are crazy about these old saws!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


@heimannm is the fellow in Iowa that owns the museum. He’s a class guy.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Whitespider? He did use wax too.


Nope. Not a ‘chainsaw guy’. I think that it was an old Boy Scout ‘trick’ that was passed down. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 996274



This looks familiar, where is it?


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, actually not.  It was just so you could see the size comparison between the different Stihl's and the Mac. But since you brought it up. I might as well capitalize on it!
> 
> View attachment 997383
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Man, a lot of you have WAY too many saws. With this new "Gift" button, I'd be happy to take one off your hands.... preferably a 90 cc saw  .


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> Man, a lot of you have WAY too many saws. With this new "Gift" button, I'd be happy to take one off your hands.... preferably a 90 cc saw  .


There is no such thing as too many saws. There is always a need for one more.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Agreed!
> 
> My brother lives in Sacramento. He asked if I'd come down and help him scrounge up some firewood this Summer. I told him he'd have a better chance of me either over night air freighting him a cord, or hell freezing over before I went down there in the middle of Summer to help out with firewood!  It gets over 100 during Summer months in the Sacramento Valley!!!  No thanks!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I'm up in the mountains, but do do a fair bit of cutting down on the lower slopes of the foothills where it gets pretty warm. Nothing like cutting down there in summer to break yourself off. It still gets kinda warm where I live, but it's usually 15-20 degrees cooler than Sac...case in point, I think it's supposed to be in the mid-90's today in Sac, only upper 70's here.


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> Man, a lot of you have WAY too many saws. With this new "Gift" button, I'd be happy to take one off your hands.... preferably a 90 cc saw  .



I've got a few saws too...sorry, but can't give you a 90cc saw. I've only got 1...if you said 70cc, I've got 5 in between 70-80cc...6 if you count a 68cc saw to be in the 70 class lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Im gonna ask the Forest Service people I volunteer with why they stress the back cut being higher



I was camping and clearing trail with them over the weekend, and asked this question. They said that’s your holding wood. 

They didn’t like that girls cut either, cut too close to the undercut and too low, wiping out the holding wood. Supposed to be ten percent holding wood. I’m not trying to change any minds, just following up.


----------



## djg james

You LAUGHING at me?? You Laughing at ME??? Isn't that's what the Gift button is all about?

Seriously, I don't get it. I've never seen a member give another $ especially not being in a PM. I suggested to a Moderator (notice I capitalized it as with God) that a "Thank You" button would be appropriate as I've seen on other forums. Especially since I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was camping and clearing trail with them over the weekend, and asked this question. They said that’s your holding wood.
> 
> They didn’t like that girls cut either, cut too close to the undercut and too low, wiping out the holding wood. Supposed to be ten percent holding wood. I’m not trying to change any minds, just following up.
> 
> View attachment 997399



The correct terminology for the higher back cut would be "stump shot." It's basically designed as a safety feature to keep the butt of the log from sliding back on the stump once the holding wood breaks. Someone like Kodiak can chime in more, but is mostly used on conventional cuts and where you're worried about the butt coming back on you(steep uphill, cut tree hitting another tree, etc.) With a Humboldt cut, not as much stump shot is necessary, as the physics of the sloping cut is assisting with this.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> There is no such thing as too many saws. There is always a need for one more.


 When it comes to saw benches and gun safes. Their is always room for at least one more!


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was camping and clearing trail with them over the weekend, and asked this question. They said that’s your holding wood.
> 
> They didn’t like that girls cut either, cut too close to the undercut and too low, wiping out the holding wood. Supposed to be ten percent holding wood. I’m not trying to change any minds, just following up.
> 
> View attachment 997399


To tack on more, most of my cutting is on the wildand fire side of the industry...I personally don't follow everything that is in some of different agencies saw programs, but understand their reasoning. Most of us weren't/aren't production fallers and it's a set of parameters designed for average people to cut/fall safely IMO. Some of us do have a saw background outside of our main career, but a lot of the guys have very little experience in the private sector.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Then why call him Gunny???


"We" didn't name him gunny, that's the username he chose. And I'm quite certain there were no requirements to provide military credentials to get it. LOL. So that's why he was called gunny. Quite a character. Did I mention that he was not a Marine?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was camping and clearing trail with them over the weekend, and asked this question. They said that’s your holding wood.
> 
> They didn’t like that girls cut either, cut too close to the undercut and too low, wiping out the holding wood. Supposed to be ten percent holding wood. I’m not trying to change any minds, just following up.
> 
> View attachment 997399


If you know what to look for? You can see that the female smoke jumper is felling a snag into its lean. Meaning away from, or out from the face. Witch means no wedges required. Some Snags in early stages of decomposition can be extremely light and tough. Therefore more "holding wood" must be relieved to get them to commit. I've had the back cut of snags 24" in diameter broken off half way up the trunk 50 foot high. That were so dry, lite and tough. They were lifted with two or three sets of married wedges. Two and a half, maybe three inches off the stump with only a 3/4" maybe even 1/2" of even hinge (holding wood) across the stump and the snag Stihl didn't commit until I tickled the center of the face with my saw! Lifted 2.5 maybe 3 inches!!! So as far as the "Forest Service People" go? They can tell the professional female smoke jumper who fells standing timber (on fire mind you) for a living! That they don't like her timber felling fundamentals and offer to give her a lesson on it!  Furthermore, The "Forest Service People" need to explain the step in the stump to folks better and in more detail. If you look in the diagram. The "holding wood" is the wood in-between the face cut, and back cut. Stihl "holding" the tree on the stump!!! The hight of your back cut.  Weather above or below your face cut. Has absolutely nothing to do with your "holding wood". A higher back cut, or "step" creates a safty stop to prevent the tree from sliding or shooting back off the stump. (Stump Shot) Once the hinge or "holding wood" brakes! Thus causing the tree to separate from the stump. That is all the step is for.  I'm Just say'n pardner.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Knew a guy made his fire starters from dryer lint and and toilet paper rolls. Might have used some wax too (?).


OK, was doing laundry, so took some dryer lint; stuffed it into an inch-and-a-half section of a cardboard, TP roll; set it on the BBQ; and touched a match to it. 

Kept burning for more than a minute. I guess that it would depend somewhat on the type of clothes lint (cotton, polyester, wool, etc.), how tight you pack it, and how long of a TP tube. 

I assume that melting wax over it would turn it into a multi-wick candle, and would work even better. 

It was 101°F here today, so did not want to play too much with it. 

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I take plastic grocery bags that everyone has too many of, and fill it with sawdust, (or dryer lint) then pour used oil (everything from oil from the frypan to motor oil to old hydraulic oil) into the bag and tie the top.

I can make them up and have them ready when I want to start the stove. I put one in the stove cover it with small wood, then big wood and light the bag and have a nice fire very fast.

It's a good way to get rid of the bags, oil and/or sawdust/chips, and I don't have to buy anything spl. to do it....

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I take plastic grocery bags that everyone has too many of, and fill it with sawdust, (or dryer lint) then pour used oil (everything from oil from the frypan to motor oil to old hydraulic oil) into the bag and tie the top.
> 
> I can make them up and have them ready when I want to start the stove. I put one in the stove cover it with small wood, then big wood and light the bag and have a nice fire very fast.
> 
> It's a good way to get rid of the bags, oil and/or sawdust/chips, and I don't have to buy anything spl. to do it....
> 
> SR


Very nice!  Great idea!


----------



## SS396driver

Back home 1078 miles in five days . And went from sunny mid 80s to windy rainy mid 50s in 24 hours . I had to improvise a shelter around the fire


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> I take plastic grocery bags that everyone has too many of, and fill it with sawdust, (or dryer lint) then pour used oil (everything from oil from the frypan to motor oil to old hydraulic oil) into the bag and tie the top.
> 
> I can make them up and have them ready when I want to start the stove. I put one in the stove cover it with small wood, then big wood and light the bag and have a nice fire very fast.
> 
> It's a good way to get rid of the bags, oil and/or sawdust/chips, and I don't have to buy anything spl. to do it....
> 
> SR


Sounds like a good solution . Can’t do that here ,plastic grocery bags are banned statewide it’s a good thing . I see less and less bags floating around and tangled up in trees


----------



## djg james

My used motor oil goes down the ground hog holes around my yard.


----------



## Philbert

101°F today. 

Three digits, followed by the ‘F’-word.

Philbert


----------



## ValleyForge

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like a good solution . Can’t do that here ,plastic grocery bags are banned statewide it’s a good thing . I see less and less bags floating around and tangled up in trees


Yeah,,we were forced to switch to rain Forrest killing paper bags here too….


----------



## SS396driver

ValleyForge said:


> Yeah,,we were forced to switch to rain Forrest killing paper bags here too….


You have to pay 5 cents for paper bags here some stores eat it but most don’t . We have used reusable bags for years at my house .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like a good solution . Can’t do that here ,plastic grocery bags are banned statewide it’s a good thing . I see less and less bags floating around and tangled up in trees


 EXCEPT, that you can go to Walmart and buy all you want of them!! Is that stupid or what!

AND those paper bags they charge you a nickel for, are so thin you have to double them or they tear right out with only a few items in them!

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

I've been dealing with this bag nonsense for several years here in Cali. With the shortage of employees at the grocery stores, I usually end up bagging my own stuff. 9/10 clerks won't charge you for bags if you bag your own stuff.

Either that or I go through self checkout, I don't charge myself for bags in self checkout lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

In a NY grocery store, if you don't buy their bags, they won't bag it for you. lol

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you know what to look for? You can see that the female smoke jumper is felling a snag into its lean. Meaning away from, or out from the face. Witch means no wedges required. Some Snags in early stages of decomposition can be extremely light and tough. Therefore more "holding wood" must be relieved to get them to commit. I've had the back cut of snags 24" in diameter broken off half way up the trunk 50 foot high. That were so dry, lite and tough. They were lifted with two or three sets of married wedges. Two and a half, maybe three inches off the stump with only a 3/4" maybe even 1/2" of even hinge (holding wood) across the stump and the snag Stihl didn't commit until I tickled the center of the face with my saw! Lifted 2.5 maybe 3 inches!!! So as far as the "Forest Service People" go? They can tell the professional female smoke jumper who fells standing timber (on fire mind you) for a living! That they don't like her timber felling fundamentals and offer to give her a lesson on it!  Furthermore, The "Forest Service People" need to explain the step in the stump to folks better and in more detail. If you look in the diagram. The "holding wood" is the wood in-between the face cut, and back cut. Stihl "holding" the tree on the stump!!! The hight of your back cut.  Weather above or below your face cut. Has absolutely nothing to do with your "holding wood". A higher back cut, or "step" creates a safty stop to prevent the tree from sliding or shooting back off the stump. (Stump Shot) Once the hinge or "holding wood" brakes! Thus causing the tree to separate from the stump. That is all the step is for.  I'm Just say'n pardner.



I’m not offended, I would like to know what’s really going on. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m not offended, I would like to know what’s really going on. Thanks for your input.


Glad to hear it! by no means did I want any hard feelings. I was afraid I'd come off a little too stern. I was just stating the facts bud. I definitely wasn't trying to be a know it all . What people think and what people actually know is two different things. We all have our options, and we can take other's opinion's into consideration, or take them like a grain of salt. The information I stated about holding wood is simply FACT! "In my opinion."  However, if any Cutter disagrees? I would definitely be up to the challenge of an intelligent an respectful argument on the subject.  That being said...

Cuts safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sounds like the FS is being on the safe side, instead of relying on the individual to size things up.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well the S


Sierra_rider said:


> The correct terminology for the higher back cut would be "stump shot." It's basically designed as a safety feature to keep the butt of the log from sliding back on the stump once the holding wood breaks. Someone like Kodiak can chime in more, but is mostly used on conventional cuts and where you're worried about the butt coming back on you(steep uphill, cut tree hitting another tree, etc.) With a Humboldt cut, not as much stump shot is necessary, as the physics of the sloping cut is assisting with this.


Well put!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well boy's! Im skiffing over to camp tomorrow early in the am to go to work for a spell. We'll see how the show goes. Hope they at least have internet, so I can keep in touch with you guys and post some pics for y'all as often as I can!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well boy's! Im skiffing over to camp tomorrow early in the am to go to work for a spell. We'll see how the show goes. Hope they at least have internet, so I can keep in touch with you guys and post some pics for y'all as often as I can!


Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well boy's! Im skiffing over to camp tomorrow early in the am to go to work for a spell. We'll see how the show goes. Hope they at least have internet, so I can keep in touch with you guys and post some pics for y'all as often as I can!


Glad you are getting the work. Exercising you and the saws in what I hope is a very profitable endeavor. Now the important question, what saws are you taking along?


----------



## 501Maico

I like "hinge" for the hinge because that's exactly what it does. Holding wood for the back cut sounds OK because it's the only wood left holding the tree up on a standard fall.


----------



## 501Maico

I'm lucky to have a 35~40 foot large volume chimney to aid in starting fires. 3 to 4 crumpled newspaper pages and 1 light always gets me going. I make a tunnel with large splits on the bottom and smaller pieces crossed (with cracks) to make the top of the tunnel, alternating this crossing to the top of the stove. One thing that makes a huge difference is to crack open an outside door while starting. After the paper is lit I close the doors but leave one cracked open an inch or 3. Soon it will sound like an oil burner inside and will close the door if not cracked open enough.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Glad to hear it! by no means did I want any hard feelings. I was afraid I'd come off a little too stern. I was just stating the facts bud. I definitely wasn't trying to be a know it all . What people think and what people actually know is two different things. We all have our options, and we can take other's opinion's into consideration, or take them like a grain of salt. The information I stated about holding wood is simply FACT! "In my opinion."  However, if any Cutter disagrees? I would definitely be up to the challenge of an intelligent an respectful argument on the subject.  That being said...
> 
> Cuts safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I agree with what you said 100%.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Well boy's! Im skiffing over to camp tomorrow early in the am to go to work for a spell. We'll see how the show goes. Hope they at least have internet, so I can keep in touch with you guys and post some pics for y'all as often as I can!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Good luck. Be safe.


And stay sharp .


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds like the FS is being on the safe side, instead of relying on the individual to size things up.


That's how I hear it, teach a process and not the why .
One problem with what they are teaching is when a tree is in the clear and it doesn't need any stump shot, it's harder for a rookie to gauge how thick the hinge is when it's a couple inches above the gunning cut. Much like when someone uses a "sloping back" cut, it's difficult to be as accurate. 
There's safety and then there's experience, experience comes when things don't go as planned; and doing things according to the book , can get you some experience, although most likely less experience than without the book .
Stay cool out there guys.


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> See, that's what happens when the price of steel goes up and you recycle all of your old wedges. I had to go out and spend $1300 bucks on a 660 and a couple different bars and an other hundred or so on a mill, just to crack a White Pine in half to make a table for my cabin.


I believe I may have to lose my wedges!


----------



## djg james

rarefish383 said:


> See, that's what happens when the price of steel goes up and you recycle all of your old wedges. I had to go out and spend $1300 bucks on a 660 and a couple different bars and an other hundred or so on a mill, just to crack a White Pine in half to make a table for my cabin.


Nice looking table and walls. My parents had beautiful knotty pine on the walls of the family/dining rooms and when we sold it, I heard the young couple painted it gray. WTF ! Before the sale, my niece did say it was dated.


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> EXCEPT, that you can go to Walmart and buy all you want of them!! Is that stupid or what!
> 
> AND those paper bags they charge you a nickel for, are so thin you have to double them or they tear right out with only a few items in them!
> 
> SR


The plastics one time use bags? Cant buy them here . 

But you can get all the veggie plastic bags you want?!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Glad you are getting the work. Exercising you and the saws in what I hope is a very profitable endeavor. Now the important question, what saws are you taking along?


660 and Pro Modified 661. Im a little behind schedule. Launching the skiff here in a couple hours. I'll try to get a pic or two skiffing over. 40 mile skiff ride.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> The plastics one time use bags? Cant buy them here .
> 
> But you can get all the veggie plastic bags you want?!


 Not long ago I was in the Glenville Walmart, and they had all kinds of plastic bags for sale, on top of that, other business had plastic bags too, so I think all of that is pretty stupid.

SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> 660 and Pro Modified 661. Im a little behind schedule. Launching the skiff here in a couple hours. I'll try to get a pic or two skiffing over. 40 mile skiff ride.


Kodiak Kid skiffed out on us.


----------



## Lionsfan

WoodAbuser said:


> Kodiak Kid skiffed out on us.


Does everyone in attendance know what a skiff is? In my neck of the woods, people call a "Skiff" a "14' er'."


----------



## Lionsfan

How many Wal-Mart bags do you guys want? They're free at our store, and I think my wife has saved every one of them over the last 27 years.


----------



## svk

Hi guys, we had a major wind storm come through last night. Only minor damage in my yard but neighbors receive significant damage. One neighbors storage shed was literally turned into a trapezoid, another had their boatlift blown into the next neighbors beach. Guy across the lake had his pontoon boat flipped completely over. A couple miles away had two resort boat houses that have been around for 60 to 70+ years have the roofs ripped completely off.

I only had to cut two trees off of our road to help our neighbors get out. The 439 Husqvarna that I bought about a year and a half ago was fired up for the first time however it needs to be tuned before I can use it. So I used the Zogger 346 to do the work.

Also fired up my new generator that had been sitting in the box since December 2020. I found out I didn’t have the right extension cord so the correct 220/30 sent me back $311. Oh well I guess I’m good for life now.


----------



## svk

A few pics from my area and the first resort. FWIW this resort sold a couple weeks ago for about 9 million bucks.


----------



## sean donato

Finally got around to stopping by my buddy's place to grab this thing.... well good news is it farted off. Bad news is there's no clutch cover! I felt compelled to give him the money for it. Seems the clutch cover is made of gold. Have a search running on ebay for the various ryobi Jen Feng craftsman clones to try and find one cheap. Told my buddy next time send me pictures and ask before you give someone $80.00 for an incomplete saw.... I'll clean it up and go over the fuel system, has an interesting stratto design. I may fix it up and toss it for sale... no bar or chine with it either...


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Finally got around to stopping by my buddy's place to grab this thing.... well good news is it farted off. Bad news is there's no clutch cover! I felt compelled to give him the money for it. Seems the clutch cover is made of gold. Have a search running on ebay for the various ryobi Jen Feng craftsman clones to try and find one cheap. Told my buddy next time send me pictures and ask before you give someone $80.00 for an incomplete saw.... I'll clean it up and go over the fuel system, has an interesting stratto design. I may fix it up and toss it for sale... no bar or chine with it either...


Ok...I don't know my non Husky/Stihl/some Echo saws that well...what is it?

EDIT: I zoomed in, I see it's a Redmax. I still don't know **** about Redmax other than I think Husky bought them years ago...what's the story with the strato design?


----------



## Sierra_rider

No firewood stuff, or even cutting for that matter, but saw related...I decided to make a mandrel to hold a certain saw that is next on my porting list.

A piece of 2.5" round bar was prohibitively expensive, so I decided to make one out of tubing. I was worried about deflection with a hollow tube, but it seems like it will be fine.

Actually grinding on the cylinder is for another day.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Ok...I don't know my non Husky/Stihl/some Echo saws that well...what is it?
> 
> EDIT: I zoomed in, I see it's a Redmax. I still don't know **** about Redmax other than I think Husky bought them years ago...what's the story with the strato design?


Yep, redmax, which is a rebranded zenoah engine. Which husqvarna, owns or I should say it belongs to husquvarna group. 
They still offer their own Japanese made products, with some wearing husqvarna orange, as well as rc engines. (Which I run in my 1/5 scale trucks) 
The interesting part of the stratto is they use a rotary valve for controlling the secondary air as opposed to a butterfly valve. It actually looks like it should flow a lot of air through it, or has the potential to flow a lot of air through It. But seems the stratto passages are more of a traditional transfer port then the big blown out stratto tunnels we typically see. I'll take some pics of it tomorrow. Deffinatly different then what I've seen before.


----------



## chipper1

Braved the  temps today and snagged a load of oak, some red, some "hole" oak .
Guy where I snagged the wood from was thinking I was overloaded lol. The excursion rode real nice, perfectly loaded for a smooth ride, you get lucky now and then.
Even snapped a pic for you guys . Really not sure why I grabbed it, but so I could post a picture. I know it's not a wheelbarrow, but it should help someone.
Hope everyone managed to stay cool today.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Kodiak Kid skiffed out on us.


What a scrounge abuser .


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Yep, redmax, which is a rebranded zenoah engine. Which husqvarna, owns or I should say it belongs to husquvarna group.
> They still offer their own Japanese made products, with some wearing husqvarna orange, as well as rc engines. (Which I run in my 1/5 scale trucks)
> The interesting part of the stratto is they use a rotary valve for controlling the secondary air as opposed to a butterfly valve. It actually looks like it should flow a lot of air through it, or has the potential to flow a lot of air through It. But seems the stratto passages are more of a traditional transfer port then the big blown out stratto tunnels we typically see. I'll take some pics of it tomorrow. Deffinatly different then what I've seen before.




On my strato Stihls, the strato ports have the dedicated transfers directly into the cylinder. On my 372xt, they are mostly just cut outs in the piston...so I gutted the dividers in the intake and carb and just made everything a fuel/air charge. It's a way better runner that way, between that and some port work, it runs like a bigger saw than it is.

I'm assuming the newer Huskies are fairly similar to Stihl in regards to the strato ports. The 372xt was just an early design and wasn't the best implementation of it IMO.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Okay, apparently, I'm out of touch with reality. I haven't bought chains in awhile, but I don't remember them being this expensive. I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both, including taxes. Does that sound right??????? If so, holy crap. 

Granted, I paid 1,000 for that saw 18 months ago or so, and this dealer still had the same saw priced at 1,300, so I automatically figured their stuff would be more expensive than I am used to paying, but pretty much 50.00 per chain????


----------



## Sierra_rider

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, apparently, I'm out of touch with reality. I haven't bought chains in awhile, but I don't remember them being this expensive. I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both, including taxes. Does that sound right??????? If so, holy crap.
> 
> Granted, I paid 1,000 for that saw 18 months ago or so, and this dealer still had the same saw priced at 1,300, so I automatically figured their stuff would be more expensive than I am used to paying, but pretty much 50.00 per chain????


Stihl brand chain? IIRC, my dealer was selling loops of 3/8 Stihl chain for $0.40 a driver last time I checked...so $35ish for a 84dl chain after taxes. $50 does seem kinda high. Even the .404 chain I bought from them was only $.045 a driver, but that was a few months ago.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sierra_rider said:


> Stihl brand chain? IIRC, my dealer was selling loops of 3/8 Stihl chain for $0.40 a driver last time I checked...so $35ish for a 84dl chain after taxes. $50 does seem kinda high. Even the .404 chain I bought from them was only $.045 a driver, but that was a few months ago.


Yes, Stihl. From some small "power sports" dealer. I don't mind a guy/business making a profit, but within reason. And like I said, I haven't bought chain in awhile, so I thought that maybe I was just "out of the loop" as far as pricing on some stuff has gone.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Braved the  temps today and snagged a load of oak, some red, some "hole" oak .
> Guy where I snagged the wood from was thinking I was overloaded lol. The excursion rode real nice, perfectly loaded for a smooth ride, you get lucky now and then.
> Even snapped a pic for you guys . Really not sure why I grabbed it, but so I could post a picture. I know it's not a wheelbarrow, but it should help someone.
> Hope everyone managed to stay cool today.
> 
> View attachment 997657


What no Bk. Locust? I'm so disappointed in you  .


----------



## JustJeff

My Stihl dealer has had the buy one get the second one half off deal. I'm still using chain from 5 years ago


----------



## Jere39

A neighbor who owns more of the property behind my house than I is home from a 3 year assignment in Japan and asked that I open up some of her hiking trails that trees have fallen across. Happy to do so:





Then, since the saw, and I were already hot, I bucked some more on this nice big oak that fell on a corner of my property about a month ago.




I'm not big on sawing this time of the year. I prefer when the sweat level is below 50, and the bugs are dormant. But, duty calls, firewood customers are stocking up early this year, and my supply chain is a simple ATV pull from my distribution center.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> What no Bk. Locust? I'm so disappointed in you  .


There's like 7 locust sticks on the ground left of that picture about 50', and then a couple cord about 50' behind and right of that picture, and probably 6 or so in the woodshed for this and next season that's 50' right . And 2-300 feet back and left there's at least another 5-6 cord in the woods I plan on getting this fall or when I don't have anything else going on this summer (probably won't happen til fall ). But bit it will help you get by til the next scrounge I'll get a couple sticks out soon lol. Oh and my neighbor should have more for me from the trees I dropped for him a couple weeks ago, almost forgot about those. I have others in my woods and the neighbors, but I'm saving those.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, apparently, I'm out of touch with reality. I haven't bought chains in awhile, but I don't remember them being this expensive. I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both, including taxes. Does that sound right??????? If so, holy crap.
> 
> Granted, I paid 1,000 for that saw 18 months ago or so, and this dealer still had the same saw priced at 1,300, so I automatically figured their stuff would be more expensive than I am used to paying, but pretty much 50.00 per chain????


Seems high to me. 33 is about normal at the stieahlership, but I don't pay that much. 
I try to buy everything ahead so I can get a deal, much like the files, I'm stocking up now. I just bought an ms290 to resell, and it comes with a couple bars and a bunch of chains, I'll keep so chains, and let a few go with the saw if the new owner desires. The last new chains I bought were 24" husky(not x-cut) in 063, I think I bought those for like 24 a pair, but I don't remember. 
Before that I bought a bunch of 20" husky bars and chains for 33 each set, then sold off most of the sets that came with the h27 chains and kept the ones with the new x-cut chains, I like those a lot, more than the stihl RS(and the price helps too lol).


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> A neighbor who owns more of the property behind my house than I is home from a 3 year assignment in Japan and asked that I open up some of her hiking trails that trees have fallen across. Happy to do so:
> 
> View attachment 997690
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since the saw, and I were already hot, I bucked some more on this nice big oak that fell on a corner of my property about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 997691
> 
> 
> I'm not big on sawing this time of the year. I prefer when the sweat level is below 50, and the bugs are dormant. But, duty calls, firewood customers are stocking up early this year, and my supply chain is a simple ATV pull from my distribution center.


That's some nice wood.
Do you keep the wood from her trails.
You're gonna need to get that all split up now if you want it for next season, even then it may need a little more time. But up on your hill with the wind blowing thru it and the sun shining on it next season may be enough time.
How much do you have ready to sell this fall. I have nothing, 1.5 cord here but it's already spoken for. I think I'm going to ask him to come pick it up or deliver it to get it out of here so I have a place for green wood.


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, apparently, I'm out of touch with reality. I haven't bought chains in awhile, but I don't remember them being this expensive. I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both, including taxes. Does that sound right??????? If so, holy crap.
> 
> Granted, I paid 1,000 for that saw 18 months ago or so, and this dealer still had the same saw priced at 1,300, so I automatically figured their stuff would be more expensive than I am used to paying, but pretty much 50.00 per chain????


I have one here hanging on the wall that was bought a couple of years ago. Price sticker says $33.99. Of course I bought 2 and got the third free. My dealer is the only one around that does that.


----------



## SimonHS

JustPlainJeff said:


> I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both



Ouch!

I watch eBay for people selling bulk lots of chains. I regularly get new Stihl, Oregon and Husqvarna pro chains for £3 to £5 ($3.70 to $6) each. And chains that have been used once for even less. 

You have to be flexible on size and pitch etc., but I have plenty of different saws and bars so I can make use of almost all the chains in the lots.


----------



## GrizG

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, apparently, I'm out of touch with reality. I haven't bought chains in awhile, but I don't remember them being this expensive. I bought two full chisel chains for a 25" bar for my 462, and they were 97.00 for both, including taxes. Does that sound right??????? If so, holy crap.
> 
> Granted, I paid 1,000 for that saw 18 months ago or so, and this dealer still had the same saw priced at 1,300, so I automatically figured their stuff would be more expensive than I am used to paying, but pretty much 50.00 per chain????


My son sells Stihl, Huskey and various other brands of outdoor power equipment. Prices are way up and availability is still way down. Back orders rule... and when pro saws come in they fly off the shelf. It's rare for a 462 or 661 to last more than a day in inventory. 20 362s came in the other day that were ordered last October and they only have a few left. Shipping costs have exacerbated the cost problems... So yeah, we face a new reality.


----------



## svk

Here’s the second resort which is across the channel from the one I posted yesterday along with some randoms (sorry if I posted any dupes). This roof came off in one piece.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'd have guessed at farmer Steve's prices after seeing some pounds to dollars conversion. Stihl rs is a good chain but does seem to be expensive. Oregon and husqvarna seem to be cheaper, AND available on discount much more. When I got my 365 I bought a couple of Oregon x-cut chains ( loops for 20" bar) and it was something like a fiver less than Stihl per chain. A month or three later a local dealer seemed to have a clear out and had the, what I think is the same chain buy husqvarna boxed' at under half what I'd paid....so I bought 2 or 3 more. Bit excessive as I only run the 365 occasionally!


SimonHS said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I watch eBay for people selling bulk lots of chains. I regularly get new Stihl, Oregon and Husqvarna pro chains for £3 to £5 ($3.70 to $6) each. And chains that have been used once for even less.
> 
> You have to be flexible on size and pitch etc., but I have plenty of different saws and bars so I can make use of almost all the chains in the lots.


They sound like good deals. If I trusted eBay sellers to know their chains correctly, and myself to know what I want, I'd do that too. However I'd probably get the wrong width, pitch, length AND tooth!


----------



## Philbert

SimonHS said:


> You have to be flexible on size and pitch etc., but I have plenty of different saws and bars so I can make use of almost all the chains in the lots.


Get a spinner/ breaker set, and you can resize chains that are the correct pitch and gauge.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> I have one here hanging on the wall that was bought a couple of years ago. Price sticker says $33.99. Of course I bought 2 and got the third free. My dealer is the only one around that does that.


Used to be a dealer in St. L that did that. I'm going to have to look into it.


----------



## svk

I started on the cleanup in my yard this morning. Not all that much to do just a handful of balsam and then a couple of other trees that broke off. There are still two Aspen widowmakers that are maybe 10 to 12 inch diameter at the base. I will wait for help before I try to cut those as I’m going to put some side tension on them to tip them where I want them to go (hopefully).

I was cutting the biggest balsam off of the boat trailer and ticked the main beam of the trailer ever so slightly. The chain snapped. Luckily it was an older Carlton that I didn’t really care for anyway so I’m going to be throwing it in the trash. It was amazing how quick it snapped being that I had already let off the gas and barely touched it.

I also found an old tomato fence in the brush when I was cutting however it didn’t seem to damage anything. It sure stopped the chain quick though!


----------



## Be Stihl

Lee192233 said:


> Someone has to haul some wheelbarrow loads while @H-Ranch is laid up.
> View attachment 995214
> 
> Made it...phew.
> View attachment 995216
> 
> Almost lost it on a turn. I'm no where near as experienced a wheelbarrow operator as H-ranch is!


Nice looking hickory!


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> That's some nice wood.
> Do you keep the wood from her trails.
> You're gonna need to get that all split up now if you want it for next season, even then it may need a little more time. But up on your hill with the wind blowing thru it and the sun shining on it next season may be enough time.
> How much do you have ready to sell this fall. I have nothing, 1.5 cord here but it's already spoken for. I think I'm going to ask him to come pick it up or deliver it to get it out of here so I have a place for green wood.



I'll get to keep the wood on her trails that I clear for her use. Though I don't really need it. The second pictured Oak is on my property, and I am cutting, splitting, hauling, and stacking it as weather permits. Both these trees were green when they came down, and even split and stacked on the hill, will probably be running low 20%'s on the MM even in 6 months. So, none of this will be ready (in my opinion) for consumption this coming winter. I have about 12 cord that was cut, split, stacked from dead Oak last winter and will be ready for heating this Fall. I have marked about 6-8 large standing dead red that I think I could get ready for like February/March 2023 use. One of the standing dead was lightning struck 3 years ago, and I envision it would finish seasoning nicely in 6 months - but I haven't taken it down yet to actually measure the center wood.

Bottom line, the trees in the pictures are more likely Winter 23-24 stock.


----------



## sean donato

Tried to get a few pics of the stratto valve on this oddball. 


I found a knock off ryobi on ebay for bid starting at $15.00 goes off the end of the week. Guy has it listed for parts not working. Will look a little off with a grey chain brake, but it should be functional. Plus I'll have some spare parts laying around for it. Fingers crossed. I get it cheap... don't bid me up lol. 
In other news, we're still waiting on a few fittings to get the hydraulic lines done on my kubota. Really getting kinda ticked off about the companies lack luster inventory tracking. We used their websight (with supposed live inventory count) for the part numbers then called the order in under the shop account. Yep, yep, we should have it in a week. Box showed up last week, we went through it Tuesday, yep about half the fittings weren't there. My uncle (understandably) doesn't want to start on it till everything shows up. You know Me never enough time amd always in a hurry lol. Think the big guy is trying to teach me patience.... biggest thing that sucks though is working the late shift and being on a 10 day rotation... doesn't leave much time for involved projects right now.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Tried to get a few pics of the stratto valve on this oddball. View attachment 997828
> View attachment 997829
> 
> I found a knock off ryobi on ebay for bid starting at $15.00 goes off the end of the week. Guy has it listed for parts not working. Will look a little off with a grey chain brake, but it should be functional. Plus I'll have some spare parts laying around for it. Fingers crossed. I get it cheap... don't bid me up lol.
> In other news, we're still waiting on a few fittings to get the hydraulic lines done on my kubota. Really getting kinda ticked off about the companies lack luster inventory tracking. We used their websight (with supposed live inventory count) for the part numbers then called the order in under the shop account. Yep, yep, we should have it in a week. Box showed up last week, we went through it Tuesday, yep about half the fittings weren't there. My uncle (understandably) doesn't want to start on it till everything shows up. You know Me never enough time amd always in a hurry lol. Think the big guy is trying to teach me patience.... biggest thing that sucks though is working the late shift and being on a 10 day rotation... doesn't leave much time for involved projects right now.



That is an odd looking carb set up. If you ever take the cylinder off for some odd reason, I'd be interested in seeing that...I just like seeing odd designs that I normally don't get to study.

Anyway, did some lathe work on one of my cylinders tonight. The actual porting will be for another day:


----------



## dboyd351

sean donato said:


> Finally got around to stopping by my buddy's place to grab this thing.... well good news is it farted off. Bad news is there's no clutch cover! I felt compelled to give him the money for it. Seems the clutch cover is made of gold. Have a search running on ebay for the various ryobi Jen Feng craftsman clones to try and find one cheap. Told my buddy next time send me pictures and ask before you give someone $80.00 for an incomplete saw.... I'll clean it up and go over the fuel system, has an interesting stratto design. I may fix it up and toss it for sale... no bar or chine with it either...


If you don't care what color the clutch cover is the 38 cc earthquake saw is a knockoff of the redmax and you may be able to buy parts very cheaply from the ardisam site


----------



## JimR

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yes, Stihl. From some small "power sports" dealer. I don't mind a guy/business making a profit, but within reason. And like I said, I haven't bought chain in awhile, so I thought that maybe I was just "out of the loop" as far as pricing on some stuff has gone.


Price gouging is what it is called.


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> Price gouging is what it is called.


I smell a pun..... " Out of the loop"


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I started on the cleanup in my yard this morning. Not all that much to do just a handful of balsam and then a couple of other trees that broke off. There are still two Aspen widowmakers that are maybe 10 to 12 inch diameter at the base. I will wait for help before I try to cut those as I’m going to put some side tension on them to tip them where I want them to go (hopefully).
> 
> I was cutting the biggest balsam off of the boat trailer and ticked the main beam of the trailer ever so slightly. The chain snapped. Luckily it was an older Carlton but I didn’t really care for anyway so I’m going to be throwing it in the trash. It was amazing how quick it snapped being that I had already let off the gas and barely touched it.
> 
> I also found an old tomato fence in the brush when I was cutting however it didn’t seem to damage anything. It sure stopped the chain quick though!
> 
> View attachment 997750
> View attachment 997753
> View attachment 997754


Gotta be all that husky power .
Be safe in all that storm damage.


sean donato said:


> Will look a little off with a grey chain brake, but it should be functional


Then it would look almost like a modern day husky lol.
The 70cc jreds actually look great wearing a newer 572 or 576 grey cover, so the little redmax may not look bad.


----------



## chipper1

Progress on the trailer build yesterday, it's been a while .
Cut the ICC bumper off, it's on the deck now.


Then cut the headache rack down a bit more to my liking. 


And here's some man glitter for you guys lol.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> That is an odd looking carb set up. If you ever take the cylinder off for some odd reason, I'd be interested in seeing that...I just like seeing odd designs that I normally don't get to study.
> 
> Anyway, did some lathe work on one of my cylinders tonight. The actual porting will be for another day:


I found a complete ryobi clone on ebay as a non runner yesterday and offered the guy $50.00 for it, if he bites ill pop the cylinder off it. And take some pics of it. I may end up with a few of these for parts lol. Still have that one I bid on that goes off this weekend


dboyd351 said:


> If you don't care what color the clutch cover is the 38 cc earthquake saw is a knockoff of the redmax and you may be able to buy parts very cheaply from the ardisam site


Good to know thanks. I'll look them up. I'm getting a bit more money wrapped up in a loaner saw then I wanted lol.


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> I'd have guessed at farmer Steve's prices after seeing some pounds to dollars conversion. Stihl rs is a good chain but does seem to be expensive. Oregon and husqvarna seem to be cheaper, AND available on discount much more. When I got my 365 I bought a couple of Oregon x-cut chains ( loops for 20" bar) and it was something like a fiver less than Stihl per chain. A month or three later a local dealer seemed to have a clear out and had the, what I think is the same chain buy husqvarna boxed' at under half what I'd paid....so I bought 2 or 3 more. Bit excessive as I only run the 365 occasionally!
> 
> They sound like good deals. If I trusted eBay sellers to know their chains correctly, and myself to know what I want, I'd do that too. However I'd probably get the wrong width, pitch, length AND tooth!


I went by my Stihl dealer that had the buy one get one free deal, for years. He said Stihl squashed that deal, but, now they have buy two, get one free. I needed a 36", 114 dl's for my 660. He was out and they were up to $67 each. That was a month or two back. My local Ace Hardware was my go to Echo dealer, they just got a Stihl dealership, they had the chain for $55, that was RS. Side note, don't know if there is any science to it? A friend gave me 3 20" bars for an MS 390. I wanted to put a 20" bar on my 290 and run standard 3/8's, instead of the 3/8LP. So, I bought a sprocket and converted it. Later, is was on a job and my climber asked me to send up a saw, for 1 cut. I grabbed the 290 and he had a fit. I don't want that home owner saw, just send me the 660. I said I wasn't sending up the 660 with a 36" bar on it for one little cut. I sent the 290 up, he made the cut. He yelled back down, "What did you do to this thing, is it ported, does it have a 390 top end?" Nope, I just changed the sprocket so I could run RS. Only chain I use.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Progress on the trailer build yesterday, it's been a while .
> Cut the ICC bumper off, it's on the deck now.
> View attachment 997910
> 
> Then cut the headache rack down a bit more to my liking.
> View attachment 997911
> 
> And here's some man glitter for you guys lol.
> View attachment 997912


I must have missed it? What did it start out as, and what are you turning it into?


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I must have missed it? What did it start out as, and what are you turning it into?


It was a 25' flatbed like used on a lumber truck. I'm building it into a 25' deck over trailer with a 5' dovetail. 
The trailer frame I'm setting it on was a 26' 5th wheel that I converted to a "bumper" pull. 
I have a winch I'll mount on the front in the basement. 
I recently decided to remove the 2x4 tube/beams that run the length of the trailer and I'll make a nice set of 6 or 7' ramps.
Should be a nice easy to pull trailer and very easy to load larger items. The trailer will only be 10k, but as light as it will be it should haul a nice heavy load for a 10k trailer.


----------



## svk

Seeing guys getting price gouged like that is another reason why I don’t run Stihl. You get all the song and dance from their dealers about “buying locally from experienced people” and then (SOME of them) just absolutely bend you over both ways. Now obviously I know there are some good dealers out there but then you get to deal with people like that. Or the clowns at the John Deere dealerships that don’t want to sell them anyway but have to.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I wanted to put a 20" bar on my 290 and run standard 3/8's, instead of the 3/8LP. So, I bought a sprocket and converted it. Later, is was on a job and my climber asked me to send up a saw, for 1 cut. I grabbed the 290 and he had a fit.


You had 3/8 picco on your ms290?, never seen one set up with picco.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Seeing guys getting price gouged like that is another reason why I don’t run Stihl. You get all the song and dance from their dealers about “buying locally from experienced people” and then (SOME of them) just absolutely bend you over both ways. Now obviously I know there are some good dealers out there but then you get to deal with people like that. Or the clowns at the John Deere dealerships that don’t want to sell them anyway but have to.


I agree, but I'm pretty sure husky x-cut chains are going for 30+ at TSC and that's for a 20". I'll check again next time I'm in there.
Just looked and I can get a 20" x-cut chain for 33 or a 24" for 29.99 .


----------



## rarefish383

I thought I posted this here, but I can't find it. Knowing Steve had Lymes, I was going to run it by him.

We've been working on my daughters yard most every day since they moved in. On Monday my wife started to feel sick and was running a fever. Tuesday she got up and felt worse, so she laid in bed all day. Wednesday she felt worse, and in the evening, just before I went to bed, she pulled her sleeve up and said, "What's this?". It was a red spot as big as a 50 cent piece with a dark, gray, black, purple center. I said it looked like a spider bite with necrotic tissue in the center. Told her she needed to go to immediate care. She said if she didn't feel better in the morning she would go. Yesterday morning she felt worse and went to immediate care. Waited for 21/2 hours and finally saw a nurse junior grade. She said, Lymes. I told her the nurse was stupid, ticks don't bite and jump off, and don't leave visible fang marks. She went to her real doctor and the first thing she said was, "NOT A TICK". They cut out the necrotic tissue and put her on 3 weeks of potent antibiotics. I think that people think that Widow bites are so exotic they don't even consider them of them. I found two of these in my wood pile in the middle of the Summer, the last two years. I hate gloves, but wear them when working in the wood pile this time of year. Then the pic of the bite after they removed the necrotic tissue.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> You had 3/8 picco on your ms290?, never seen one set up with picco.


It was the 3/8's that has lower teeth than standard 3/8's. When I first got it I put standard 3/8's on it and the DL's didn't sit all the way in the groove and it made a loud zinging noise. Took it back and they gave me Stihl Green box. I said I didn't use safety chain, they said that was all I could get with that set up. I actually switched bars and 3/8's fit, but the clutch was loud. I used it like that for ten years and it finally cut the clutch in half. That's when I got the proper clutch and all is well ever since. The original clutch did not have a rim, I think the replacement one does. Maybe I'll look later today.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Seeing guys getting price gouged like that is another reason why I don’t run Stihl. You get all the song and dance from their dealers about “buying locally from experienced people” and then (SOME of them) just absolutely bend you over both ways. Now obviously I know there are some good dealers out there but then you get to deal with people like that. Or the clowns at the John Deere dealerships that don’t want to sell them anyway but have to.


I actually seen that first hand when I was calling around looking for a saw. The rental place not far from my place is a stihl dealer, they wanted $1200.00 something dollars for an ms400 that I ended up buying for just under $1k at eblings. Thays total bs in my book. I've rented a lot of equipment from them, but I'll never buy any stihl products from them. I'll just keep driving across the county to eblings.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Seeing guys getting price gouged like that is another reason why I don’t run Stihl. You get all the song and dance from their dealers about “buying locally from experienced people” and then (SOME of them) just absolutely bend you over both ways. Now obviously I know there are some good dealers out there but then you get to deal with people like that. Or the clowns at the John Deere dealerships that don’t want to sell them anyway but have to.


My main local saw shop is still one of the good places...they carry both Stihl and Husky. Their prices are very fair...I think Stihl sets prices, but I could be wrong on that. My only gripe with them is one of the owners is kind of a know-it-all...he's only mildly annoying to deal with and he's probably good for the homeowner-type people that come in there.

Shop #2 I deal with from time to time. I notice a lot of their chain is more on the expensive side and they do mildly annoying stuff in order to upsell you. With the chain, they're more of a yard&lawn place first and a saw shop second. I don't think they spin chain, so they just have pre-made loops, which are more expensive. My main shop will spin the chain up right there when you buy it. 

Shop #2 will try to upsell you on saw purchases. Either the next size up model, or they'll try to claim that you have to buy a bar+chain with a saw. I


----------



## ValleyForge

rarefish383 said:


> I thought I posted this here, but I can't find it. Knowing Steve had Lymes, I was going to run it by him.
> 
> We've been working on my daughters yard most every day since they moved in. On Monday my wife started to feel sick and was running a fever. Tuesday she got up and felt worse, so she laid in bed all day. Wednesday she felt worse, and in the evening, just before I went to bed, she pulled her sleeve up and said, "What's this?". It was a red spot as big as a 50 cent piece with a dark, gray, black, purple center. I said it looked like a spider bite with necrotic tissue in the center. Told her she needed to go to immediate care. She said if she didn't feel better in the morning she would go. Yesterday morning she felt worse and went to immediate care. Waited for 21/2 hours and finally saw a nurse junior grade. She said, Lymes. I told her the nurse was stupid, ticks don't bite and jump off, and don't leave visible fang marks. She went to her real doctor and the first thing she said was, "NOT A TICK". They cut out the necrotic tissue and put her on 3 weeks of potent antibiotics. I think that people think that Widow bites are so exotic they don't even consider them of them. I found two of these in my wood pile in the middle of the Summer, the last two years. I hate gloves, but wear them when working in the wood pile this time of year. Then the pic of the bite after they removed the necrotic tissue.


Oir healthcare system is more scary than the bugs these days….

hope all goes well..


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> My main local saw shop is still one of the good places...they carry both Stihl and Husky. Their prices are very fair...I think Stihl sets prices, but I could be wrong on that. My only gripe with them is one of the owners is kind of a know-it-all...he's only mildly annoying to deal with and he's probably good for the homeowner-type people that come in there.
> 
> Shop #2 I deal with from time to time. I notice a lot of their chain is more on the expensive side and they do mildly annoying stuff in order to upsell you. With the chain, they're more of a yard&lawn place first and a saw shop second. I don't think they spin chain, so they just have pre-made loops, which are more expensive. My main shop will spin the chain up right there when you buy it.
> 
> Shop #2 will try to upsell you on saw purchases. Either the next size up model, or they'll try to claim that you have to buy a bar+chain with a saw. I


I think there’s repercussions if they do not stick at or near MSRP. Also they aren’t supposed to ship parts or saws.

Before I bought my 2186 I was seriously pondering a 461… The ace store was $30 more than at the fleet supply. The crabby old guy that dealt with power equipment there got very angry when I told them it was $30 less at the fleet. “THEY CANT DO THAT!”


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I thought I posted this here, but I can't find it. Knowing Steve had Lymes, I was going to run it by him.
> 
> We've been working on my daughters yard most every day since they moved in. On Monday my wife started to feel sick and was running a fever. Tuesday she got up and felt worse, so she laid in bed all day. Wednesday she felt worse, and in the evening, just before I went to bed, she pulled her sleeve up and said, "What's this?". It was a red spot as big as a 50 cent piece with a dark, gray, black, purple center. I said it looked like a spider bite with necrotic tissue in the center. Told her she needed to go to immediate care. She said if she didn't feel better in the morning she would go. Yesterday morning she felt worse and went to immediate care. Waited for 21/2 hours and finally saw a nurse junior grade. She said, Lymes. I told her the nurse was stupid, ticks don't bite and jump off, and don't leave visible fang marks. She went to her real doctor and the first thing she said was, "NOT A TICK". They cut out the necrotic tissue and put her on 3 weeks of potent antibiotics. I think that people think that Widow bites are so exotic they don't even consider them of them. I found two of these in my wood pile in the middle of the Summer, the last two years. I hate gloves, but wear them when working in the wood pile this time of year. Then the pic of the bite after they removed the necrotic tissue.


That looks scary and I agree not a tick. 

I’ve been bit by those spiders up here that have the long banana shaped abdomen and love to hang out near or above water. The one got me on my back and it was swelled up for weeks and drained puss for days. Of course at first I scratching like crazy thinking it was just a regular bug bite.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I think there’s repercussions if they do not stick at or near MSRP. Also they aren’t supposed to ship parts or saws.
> 
> Before I bought my 2186 I was seriously pondering a 461… The ace store was $30 more than at the fleet supply. The crabby old guy that dealt with power equipment there got very angry when I told them it was $30 less at the fleet. “THEY CANT DO THAT!”


When the rural king opened up I was there looking at the stihl saws. The guy working there told me to look at the RK yellow tag and not the stihl MSRP tag. They were $10-30 cheaper with their prices compared to the MSRP. They stihl weren't as cheap as what I could do at my dealer though. I mentioned in another thread that my dealer stihl had a couple of the MS 241 saws on the shelf. A fellow on here contacted me and got my dealers info and ended up buying both which my dealer shipped to him in the Midwest.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Just went out on the porch to have another coffin nail, and came across this. I know it's not a world record or anything, but IT IS the biggest moth that I've ever come across before,View attachment 997180
> View attachment 997181
> that wasn't in a magazine or online or something like that. This thing was every bit of 4" across.


seems to like you, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> There is a Mac museum in Iowa.


i have a friend who has an old Mac... bot it new, has not run in years... all together and is still in the Mac case for it....albiet bit dusty on the edges... he is 88


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> That's a female polyphemus moth Jeff.


well, that explains a lot! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Then why call him Gunny???


i was wondering, too... but din't ask

maybe carried his saws in gunny sacks!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Are those Stihl pipe wrenches?


i don't know... but i bet it is cold as stihl in the winter time, sans any heat...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> This looks familiar, where is it?


E side of Mountain Pass...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Man, a lot of you have WAY too many saws. With this new "Gift" button, I'd be happy to take one off your hands.... preferably a 90 cc saw  .


prob get a AS site lockup on that one... or message: Reload


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> You LAUGHING at me?? You Laughing at ME??? Isn't that's what the Gift button is all about?
> 
> *Seriously, I don't get it.* I've never seen a member give another $ especially not being in a PM. I suggested to a Moderator (notice I capitalized it as with God) that a "Thank You" button would be appropriate as I've seen on other forums. Especially since I ask a lot of questions.


me neither! i wanted both p/r thread access... and got it. (new top brass)

i suggested moving What is For Dinner from Off-Topic to Cooking thread... (new top brass)

no reply!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> When it comes to saw benches and gun safes. Their is always room for at least one more!


never too many workbenches!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> "We" didn't name him gunny, that's the username he chose. And I'm quite certain there were no requirements to provide military credentials to get it. LOL. So that's why he was called gunny. Quite a character. Did I mention that he was not a Marine?


i am clear on that now!!!

'ooh-rah!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> OK, was doing laundry, so took some dryer lint; stuffed it into an inch-and-a-half section of a cardboard, TP roll; set it on the BBQ; and touched a match to it.
> *It was 101°F here today, so did not want to play too much with it.*
> 
> Philbert


same down here, too. but never too hot for a nice camp fire....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I take plastic grocery bags that everyone has too many of, and fill it with sawdust, (or dryer lint) then pour used oil (everything from oil from the frypan to motor oil to old hydraulic oil) into the bag and tie the top.
> 
> I can make them up and have them ready when I want to start the stove. I put one in the stove cover it with small wood, then big wood and light the bag and have a nice fire very fast.
> 
> It's a good way to get rid of the bags, oil and/or sawdust/chips, and I don't have to buy anything spl. to do it....
> 
> SR




hi SR - i like that idea... got plenty of bags... lol i mite go paper, pine needles, light kindling... insert into mr Brutus... go level 2 camp wood... and 

we got fire!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Sounds like a good solution . Can’t do that here ,plastic grocery bags are banned statewide it’s a good thing . I see less and less bags floating around and tangled up in trees


nope! they are all in the ocean! 

read cannot pump ur own gasoline in OR and NJ, other than very remote locations...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well boy's! Im skiffing over to camp tomorrow early in the am to go to work for a spell. We'll see how the show goes. Hope they at least have internet, so I can keep in touch with you guys *and post some pics for y'all as often as I can!*


hi KK - just got back from one of my work camps... affectionately referred to as: My Ranch! lol 

 we


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Glad you are getting the work. Exercising you and the saws in what I hope is a very profitable endeavor. Now the important question, what saws are you taking along?


prob a workbench shelf full...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I'm lucky to have a 35~40 foot large volume chimney to aid in starting fires. 3 to 4 crumpled newspaper pages and 1 light always gets me going. I make a tunnel with large splits on the bottom and smaller pieces crossed (with cracks) to make the top of the tunnel, alternating this crossing to the top of the stove. One thing that makes a huge difference is to crack open an outside door while starting. After the paper is lit I close the doors but leave one cracked open an inch or 3. Soon it will sound like an oil burner inside and will close the door if not cracked open enough.
> 
> View attachment 997483


"no wood, no fire!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I agree with what you said 100%.


may i add lib for the kodiak kid?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> And stay sharp .


hope his chisels are as sharp as ur's... chipper!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> 660 and Pro Modified 661. Im a little behind schedule. Launching the skiff here in a couple hours. I'll try to get a pic or two skiffing over. 40 mile skiff ride.


only in Alaska... 

yes, send pix of skiff run...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Kodiak Kid skiffed out on us.


!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Does everyone in attendance know what a skiff is? In my neck of the woods, people call a "Skiff" a "14' er'."


a small boat came to mind for me.... maybe i am wrong?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> How many Wal-Mart bags do you guys want? They're free at our store, and I think my wife has saved every one of them over the last 27 years.


free here, too...

(on a side note... just now, the AS site would not reload....   

thot it mite have skiffed out on me... _again!_)


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> I have one here hanging on the wall that was bought a couple of years ago. Price sticker says $33.99. Of course I bought 2 and got the third free. My dealer is the only one around that does that.


Mine was buy 1 get 1 free for at least 5 years. Now he's buy 2 get 1. His prices were cheaper than the Southern States Stihl dealer. Now the Ace, in the same shopping center, as the SS's, is a Stihl dealer. I wonder if there will be any price wars?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A few pics from my area and the first resort. FWIW this resort sold a couple weeks ago for about 9 million bucks.
> 
> View attachment 997574
> View attachment 997575
> View attachment 997576
> View attachment 997577
> View attachment 997578
> View attachment 997579
> View attachment 997580
> View attachment 997581


quite the storm!
not good for a floatplane beached there....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

lots of big equipment on this thread... i had some up at my place other day... SkyTrim 75G3


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Mine was buy 1 get 1 free for at least 5 years. Now he's buy 2 get 1. His prices were cheaper than the Southern States Stihl dealer. Now the Ace, in the same shopping center, as the SS's, is a Stihl dealer. I wonder if there will be any price wars?


I probably posted this before. (CRS) I asked the stihl dealer 5 minutes away from me about the buy 2 get 1. He told me (lied) that they could only do that a few times a year when stihl authorized it. A few other dealers told me basically the same thing. When I asked my dealer about it he told me it was up to the dealer what they could do. I've been going there close to 30 years and that's always been his deal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

at work, in action! this thing makes mincmeat out of big power line clearing jobs.... spinning fast... ZZzzzzzzzzzz...









action end, ie the business end! 26" carbide.... hisses like a snake as it spins!! the voice of total authority!! _ 

"brutal, shows no mercy! takes no prisoners!!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i need to skiif on out... we got a new summer-time hornet's nest i need to go ck out and relocate.....

will be thinking safe thots for KK as he skiffs along in his skiff.. 

_'only 39 more miles to go....'

_


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i need to skiif on out... we got a new summer-time hornet's nest i need to go ck out and relocate.....
> 
> will be thinking safe thots for KK as he skiffs along in his skiff..
> 
> _'only 39 more miles to go....'
> View attachment 997988
> _


Guess almost everyone is skiffing out on us.


----------



## sean donato

Well closest I've had to scrounging, finally burning up some scrap wood laying around. I didn't scrounge it it was brought over at my wife's request. This fire has actually been going since Saturday, it's burns down and (for some reason) holds coals over night, so when I get home from work (morning shift till saturday) I've just been stirring it around and tossing more in.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Well closest I've had to scrounging, finally burning up some scrap wood laying around. I didn't scrounge it it was brought over at my wife's request. This fire has actually been going since Saturday, it's burns down and (for some reason) holds coals over night, so when I get home from work (morning shift till saturday) I've just been stirring it around and tossing more in.


How much rain you get last night?


----------



## ru55wood5

chipper1 said:


> I agree, but I'm pretty sure husky x-cut chains are going for 30+ at TSC and that's for a 20". I'll check again next time I'm in there.
> Just looked and I can get a 20" x-cut chain for 33 or a 24" for 29.99 .


You can get 6 boxes of new x-cut for $100 on ebay. I just bought 12 boxes, which is a lifetime supply for me. 









24" 73LGX084G 6PK Chain 3/8" .058" 84 DL for 501 84 15-84, H48-84 replacement 997963923852 | eBay


24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058" OR C85 084G. Set of 6 Genuine OEM Husqvarna 501842884 Chainsaw 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058".



www.ebay.com


----------



## Brufab

Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shoot


----------



## ru55wood5

Brufab said:


> Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shootView attachment 998019
> View attachment 998020


Very nice collection


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> My Stihl dealer has had the buy one get the second one half off deal. I'm still using chain from 5 years ago


I'm guessing you have a relationship with your dealer? This was my first time going to this dealer, since we just moved up here last Summer, so I didn't expect any real discounts or anything like that. But I also wasn't expecting to pay what I did. And I hadn't heard of the buy one, get 50% off of the second one before. Was that a Stihl promotion, or just a dealer thing? I DO have to establish a relationship with one or two of my local dealers though, so that in the future, hopefully purchases won't be as painful LOL.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Seems high to me. 33 is about normal at the stieahlership, but I don't pay that much.
> I try to buy everything ahead so I can get a deal, much like the files, I'm stocking up now. I just bought an ms290 to resell, and it comes with a couple bars and a bunch of chains, I'll keep so chains, and let a few go with the saw if the new owner desires. The last new chains I bought were 24" husky(not x-cut) in 063, I think I bought those for like 24 a pair, but I don't remember.
> Before that I bought a bunch of 20" husky bars and chains for 33 each set, then sold off most of the sets that came with the h27 chains and kept the ones with the new x-cut chains, I like those a lot, more than the stihl RS(and the price helps too lol).


Yup, you obviously do much better than I do at the dealership! And I'm new to the forum, so I don't know, but you sound like a wheeler and dealer to me? Often flipping and rebuilding saws? If that's the case, I'm sure you buy a lot more stuff than I do from dealers, so you've probably earned yourself a discount.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Here’s the second resort which is across the channel from the one I posted yesterday along with some randoms (sorry if I posted any dupes). This roof came off in one piece.
> View attachment 997721
> 
> View attachment 997722
> View attachment 997723
> View attachment 997725
> View attachment 997726
> View attachment 997727
> View attachment 997728
> View attachment 997729
> View attachment 997730


Holy cow is that a lot of mess. Do you volunteer to help out with the cleanup? I try to if I don't have any of my own cleanup to do first. I'm guessing that if a guy wanted, he could charge quite a hefty price doing cleanup for those resorts and then they could be reimbursed by their insurance company?


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yup, you obviously do much better than I do at the dealership! And I'm new to the forum, so I don't know, but you sound like a wheeler and dealer to me? Often flipping and rebuilding saws? If that's the case, I'm sure you buy a lot more stuff than I do from dealers, so you've probably earned yourself a discount.


Nothing wrong with that mindset. When you're part of a small community, it's alright to take one for the team sometimes and purchase local even if you know damn well you're getting raked over the coals.

However, if I was you, I'd look at some other options for chain. Stihl might make an excellent product, but at some point chain is chain, and the current offerings from Oregon and HVA are excellent for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> It was the 3/8's that has lower teeth than standard 3/8's. When I first got it I put standard 3/8's on it and the DL's didn't sit all the way in the groove and it made a loud zinging noise. Took it back and they gave me Stihl Green box. I said I didn't use safety chain, they said that was all I could get with that set up. I actually switched bars and 3/8's fit, but the clutch was loud. I used it like that for ten years and it finally cut the clutch in half. That's when I got the proper clutch and all is well ever since. The original clutch did not have a rim, I think the replacement one does. Maybe I'll look later today.


In stihl nomenclature that's called 3/8 picco, all the other brands call it 3/8 lp(low profile), stihls special . I'm a big fan of stihl picco chain, even with the anti-vibe humps it cuts awesome on small saws.
Did you happen to save that spur drive as a trophy (if you do, I'd like to know the part number on it). Something has to wear when using lp chain on a standard 3/8 spur, or vise versa as the gear is slightly different sized, the 3/8 lp is actually a bit larger if I remember correctly. Some guys were taking a 404 rim and turning it down to the proper diameter for an lp chain to mill with a large spline saw(like 70cc or larger).
I made it out to work on the trailer build, didn't get much done though. We got the deck/flat bed off the trailer it's been sitting on since last fall, and got it flipped over and on the ground so I can work on I removing the C-channel 2x4's (I thought they were 2x4 tubes, I was wrong). I also hauled the 20" load trail trailer home, first time it's been to my house since the night I bought it last fall , the flat bed has been sitting on it as i bought that right after buying the trailer out of state. It pulled pretty nice, I also figured out it's at least 6" wider between the rails than my 14' single alxe trailer I usually haul my tractors on. I was a bit surprised by this, I'll probably list the 14' trailer soon as the 20' sits much lower and it seems to pull a little easier. The 20' needs a bit of work on the back end, but it can wait a while before it needs to be done.
Here's some pictures of the flat bed and the frame it will be going on, it was a 5th wheel setup.




Okay, I was wondering when I actually acquired these, so I went back and found the date I was hauling them up, July 30th last yr for the trailer and the flat bed .
Here's the frame before I removed the 5th wheel setup. 
Now I feel like I need to shift into a real high gear and see if I can finish it up by the 1yr anniversary .


----------



## chipper1

ru55wood5 said:


> You can get 6 boxes of new x-cut for $100 on ebay. I just bought 12 boxes, which is a lifetime supply for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24" 73LGX084G 6PK Chain 3/8" .058" 84 DL for 501 84 15-84, H48-84 replacement 997963923852 | eBay
> 
> 
> 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058" OR C85 084G. Set of 6 Genuine OEM Husqvarna 501842884 Chainsaw 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks for the link .
Hopefully you get the x-cut chains (the ad says H24 chains or the x-cutchains), not that the others are bad, just nowhere near the same quality.
Also those are .058 gauge, in case someone isn't looking close, wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong game on accident.
I have enough chain here for a long time myself, I have more new chain in my "inventory" than most the local saw shops, then gobs of sharpened ones on the vice waiting to have the rakers set, a pile of them on the bench waiting to be sharpened, and then more in various piles on the floor . Someone should clean that mess up .


----------



## ValleyForge

Brufab said:


> Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shootView attachment 998019
> View attachment 998020


Awesome sign!!!!!


----------



## ihookem

Speaking of scrounging firewood. My wife and I are dismayed at the prices in the stores. So much so that a 15 lb bag of Kingsford is $14 at the grocery store and now they wanted $4.19 for whole milk. We decided to go back in the woods and start cutting all the dead ash branches into hockey puck sized wood chunks and use them for grilling outside. We are still putting some charcoal bricks in but mostly small ash chunks. Kind of sad that I am going through this kind of stuff but will likely save $30 this summer. Anyone else do this? . I dont think I am off topic , we are in the scrounging firewood thread.


----------



## djg james

ihookem said:


> Speaking of scrounging firewood. My wife and I are dismayed at the prices in the stores. So much so that a 15 lb bag of Kingsford is $14 at the grocery store and now they wanted $4.19 for whole milk. We decided to go back in the woods and start cutting all the dead ash branches into hockey puck sized wood chunks and use them for grilling outside. We are still putting some charcoal bricks in but mostly small ash chunks. Kind of sad that I am going through this kind of stuff but will likely save $30 this summer. Anyone else do this? . I dont think I am off topic , we are in the scrounging firewood thread.


Yes, charcoal prices are insane. We go through 6 bags or more a year. I remember getting 20# bags for $5. Now when on sale (not often), it's 16# for $10. I've been thinking of switching to wood, too.


----------



## ihookem

And you can get more branches than one could ever ask for.


----------



## JustJeff

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm guessing you have a relationship with your dealer? This was my first time going to this dealer, since we just moved up here last Summer, so I didn't expect any real discounts or anything like that. But I also wasn't expecting to pay what I did. And I hadn't heard of the buy one, get 50% off of the second one before. Was that a Stihl promotion, or just a dealer thing? I DO have to establish a relationship with one or two of my local dealers though, so that in the future, hopefully purchases won't be as painful LOL.


No the dealer wouldn't know me from Adam if I walked through the door. Just the standard deal. Don't know if it's still like that as I haven't bought a chain in a couple years


----------



## JustJeff

Got a DeWalt rechargeable string trimmer. Flex volt with a 9ah battery. I was sceptical but I gotta say that it's bad azz! Seems more powerful than my Stihl fs38 and lasts longer on a charge than I'd have thought.


----------



## ru55wood5

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the link .
> Hopefully you get the x-cut chains (the ad says H24 chains or the x-cutchains), not that the others are bad, just nowhere near the same quality.
> Also those are .058 gauge, in case someone isn't looking close, wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong game on accident.
> I have enough chain here for a long time myself, I have more new chain in my "inventory" than most the local saw shops, then gobs of sharpened ones on the vice waiting to have the rakers set, a pile of them on the bench waiting to be sharpened, and then more in various piles on the floor . Someone should clean that mess up .


I asked before I bought to clarify and the picture I included is what I got. He is selling a lot of different chain in his listing and looks to have used templates. And yes on the .058, if some is looking for the more common .050, you would have to look at other listings and read the fine print. I think one of his other listings shows the H series chain with a C chain description and an Oregon reference number; he is very prompt in response and open to offers if you buy multiple sets.

My pockets aren't deep enough for Stihl chain, and frankly would be wasted by me. I don't think I could ever get through all the chain I received today anyway.


----------



## chipper1

ru55wood5 said:


> I asked before I bought to clarify and the picture I included is what I got. He is selling a lot of different chain in his listing and looks to have used templates. And yes on the .058, if some is looking for the more common .050, you would have to look at other listings and read the fine print. I think one of his other listings shows the H series chain with a C chain description and an Oregon reference number; he is very prompt in response and open to offers if you buy multiple sets.
> 
> My pockets aren't deep enough for Stihl chain, and frankly would be wasted by me. I don't think I could ever get through all the chain I received today anyway.


That's awesome.
You should list/sell 4 on craigslist, then buy another 6 pack. Buy six sell 4, get 2 free  .


JustPlainJeff said:


> Yup, you obviously do much better than I do at the dealership! And I'm new to the forum, so I don't know, but you sound like a wheeler and dealer to me? Often flipping and rebuilding saws? If that's the case, I'm sure you buy a lot more stuff than I do from dealers, so you've probably earned yourself a discount.


Not I, I do everything I can to avoid them .
But, if they have a great deal, I'll buy from them, if I'm needing something very quickly(not the norm), or I need parts I can't source used or it doesn't make sense to.
What's a wheeler dealer? I've bought one or two items thru the yrs to resell . And I do work very hard for the discounts I get, but I don't get it at the dealers, I buy most everything used.
If you ever get down to visit us trolls down under the bridge, let me know what you need and I'll do what I can to find it for you. I also save deals I see on the internet that ship, and can post links if you need something delivered. As far as saws and items others on here are selling I typically know people to find whatever is needed, even if it seems obsolete or difficult to fine .


----------



## chipper1

Someone say BBQ.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shootView attachment 998019
> View attachment 998020


Looks awesome bf. If we ever get to have coffee you might add one more. I'm busier that a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs and it ain't getting no better. Touched my first saw in nearly 3 weeks today.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> What a scrounge abuser .


*s*crounge *s*kiffer! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Looks awesome bf. If we ever get to have coffee you might add one more. I'm busier that a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs and it ain't getting no better. Touched my first saw in nearly 3 weeks today.


i gotta fire mine up. pine limb drop still in front yard...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Here’s the second resort which is across the channel from the one I posted yesterday along with some randoms (sorry if I posted any dupes). This roof came off in one piece.
> View attachment 997721
> 
> View attachment 997722
> View attachment 997723
> View attachment 997725
> View attachment 997726
> View attachment 997727
> View attachment 997728
> View attachment 997729
> View attachment 997730


good pix! bad news... lots of latter ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I started on the cleanup in my yard this morning. Not all that much to do just a handful of balsam and then a couple of other trees that broke off. There are still two Aspen widowmakers that are maybe 10 to 12 inch diameter at the base. I will wait for help before I try to cut those as I’m going to put some side tension on them to tip them where I want them to go (hopefully).
> 
> I was cutting the biggest balsam off of the boat trailer and ticked the main beam of the trailer ever so slightly. The chain snapped. Luckily it was an older Carlton that I didn’t really care for anyway so I’m going to be throwing it in the trash. *It was amazing how quick it snapped being that I had already let off the gas and barely touched it.*
> 
> I also found an old tomato fence in the brush when I was cutting however it didn’t seem to damage anything. It sure stopped the chain quick though!
> 
> View attachment 997750
> View attachment 997751
> View attachment 997752
> View attachment 997753
> View attachment 997754


nothing ever slow in a break or a jam up! or hop, skip and a jump...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I thought I posted this here, but I can't find it. Knowing Steve had Lymes, I was going to run it by him.
> 
> We've been working on my daughters yard most every day since they moved in. On Monday my wife started to feel sick and was running a fever. Tuesday she got up and felt worse, so she laid in bed all day. Wednesday she felt worse, and in the evening, just before I went to bed, she pulled her sleeve up and said, "What's this?". It was a red spot as big as a 50 cent piece with a dark, gray, black, purple center. I said it looked like a spider bite with necrotic tissue in the center. Told her she needed to go to immediate care. She said if she didn't feel better in the morning she would go. Yesterday morning she felt worse and went to immediate care. Waited for 21/2 hours and finally saw a nurse junior grade. She said, Lymes. I told her the nurse was stupid, ticks don't bite and jump off, and don't leave visible fang marks. She went to her real doctor and the first thing she said was, "NOT A TICK". They cut out the necrotic tissue and put her on 3 weeks of potent antibiotics. I think that people think that Widow bites are so exotic they don't even consider them of them. I found two of these in my wood pile in the middle of the Summer, the last two years. I hate gloves, but wear them when working in the wood pile this time of year. Then the pic of the bite after they removed the necrotic tissue.


Black Widow bites bad news. i have seen numerous such spiders over the years.. they are a daily threat these days. not only wear leather gloves but turn stuff with a stick at times. last summer at back of barn, OH door... i had a pce of lumber up against wall. went to move it... halted... went and got gloves... carefully turned it over... and there she was! was a good ending to a bad situation that could have been a bad deal all around. black widows, scorpions, copperheads brwn reculse, etc. we got them all! my treks across and around the property is a constant vigilance. i never let up! stacking firewood by bunkhouse last fall... there was one, spotted her sheen, then red... corner of window... just where i was putting firewood in the stack!

hope your wife recovers soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shootView attachment 998019
> View attachment 998020


you make us proud, Brufab! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ihookem said:


> Speaking of scrounging firewood. My wife and I are dismayed at the prices in the stores. So much so that a 15 lb bag of Kingsford is $14 at the grocery store and now they wanted $4.19 for whole milk. We decided to go back in the woods and start cutting all the dead ash branches into hockey puck sized wood chunks and use them for grilling outside. We are still putting some charcoal bricks in but mostly small ash chunks. Kind of sad that I am going through this kind of stuff but will likely save $30 this summer. Anyone else do this? . I dont think I am off topic , we are in the scrounging firewood thread.


cooking over wood my fav way. i often cook over hot oak coals...




_>Anyone else do this?_

any pix avail?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Yes, charcoal prices are insane. We go through 6 bags or more a year.  I remember getting 20# bags for $5. Now when on sale (not often), it's 16# for $10. I've been thinking of switching to wood, too.


me, too! HD used to have summer specials. Kingsford! 2 20# bags tandem @ $9.95!

other day i was in a store and saw a charcoal display... on sale. lol, i said , that's no 'on sale' deal....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Got a DeWalt rechargeable string trimmer. Flex volt with a 9ah battery. I was sceptical but I gotta say that it's bad azz! Seems more powerful than my Stihl fs38 and lasts longer on a charge than I'd have thought.


sounds like it gave u a bit of a buzz, JJ!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

82f. was 99f in the shop today. 101f outside... had shop OH door open. i was mostly outside today. stacked some firewood, rearranged some other, needed the w.b.


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too! HD used to have summer specials. Kingsford! 2 20# bags tandem @ $9.95!
> 
> other day i was in a store and saw a charcoal display... on sale. lol, i said , that's no 'on sale' deal....


That's the one I'm talking about. This past Memorial day, they did have the 20# twin pack, but the price was doubled. Speaking of charcoal, what happened to Steak House?


----------



## TRTermite

Brufab said:


> Scrounged all my remington saws up for a photo shootView attachment 998019
> View attachment 998020


Yer 2 Shy of a Bakers Dozen, what's on the list next?


----------



## TRTermite

bob kern said:


> Touched my first saw in nearly 3 weeks today.


 How did that FEEL?


----------



## TRTermite

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cooking over wood my fav way. i often cook over hot oak coals...
> View attachment 998183
> View attachment 998184
> View attachment 998185
> 
> _>Anyone else do this?_
> 
> any pix avail?


One visit from my Cuzzen Ken we cooked venison (Corn fed deer) on the stove -on the gas grill but the ones over a wood fire were hands down the best.


----------



## djg james

ru55wood5 said:


> You can get 6 boxes of new x-cut for $100 on ebay. I just bought 12 boxes, which is a lifetime supply for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24" 73LGX084G 6PK Chain 3/8" .058" 84 DL for 501 84 15-84, H48-84 replacement 997963923852 | eBay
> 
> 
> 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058" OR C85 084G. Set of 6 Genuine OEM Husqvarna 501842884 Chainsaw 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I know very little about chains. Does X-Cut come in a 20" 72 DL 0.063 gauge 0.375 chain? What tooth?


----------



## TRTermite

djg james said:


> I know very little about chains. Does X-Cut come in a 20" 72 DL 0.063 gauge 0.375 chain? What tooth?


YUP but different numbers for .063 gauge.


----------



## ru55wood5

djg james said:


> I know very little about chains. Does X-Cut come in a 20" 72 DL 0.063 gauge 0.375 chain? What tooth?


I haven't seen any yet myself and the Husqvarna page only gives 5 combinations: C83 which is 3/8 .050, C85 3/8 .058, which the C being full chisel designator; SP33 which is a semi-chisel .325 .050 with "bumper link" so folks don't kill themselves, S21 which is .325 .043 semi chisel with bumper link to put on a toy chainsaw for your kid's birthday (j/k, please dont, i am not liable) and S93 which is 3/8 LP .050 semi-chisel with the bumper link.

I bought my twelve loops of 24" so I could break them and spin custom loops. I have an odd 26" bar and have other bars with no corresponding chains made up yet.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the link .
> Hopefully you get the x-cut chains (the ad says H24 chains or the x-cutchains), not that the others are bad, just nowhere near the same quality.
> Also those are .058 gauge, in case someone isn't looking close, wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong game on accident.
> I have enough chain here for a long time myself, I have more new chain in my "inventory" than most the local saw shops, then gobs of sharpened ones on the vice waiting to have the rakers set, a pile of them on the bench waiting to be sharpened, and then more in various piles on the floor . Someone should clean that mess up .


Any 404 063 full skip on a roll hiding in your workshop with connecting links? i have some BIG bars that will need to be fitted up.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Looks awesome bf. If we ever get to have coffee you might add one more. I'm busier that a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs and it ain't getting no better. Touched my first saw in nearly 3 weeks today.


Once the house sells Bob, I will most likely come out your way for a day, 5hrs from flint but 7 hrs from westbranch. I feel ya, between moving and getting two houses together and helping my mom and dad move too and taking care of the wife I'm stretched thin aswell. I did take the time to fire up each saw, only 1 recoil failed and one needed alil carb adj. Neighbors were perplexed at how loud they were


----------



## WoodAbuser

Going to the cabin for a couple days. Hope you all survive my absence. Oh and that nobody else skiffs out.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Any 404 063 full skip on a roll hiding in your workshop with connecting links? i have some BIG bars that will need to be fitted up.


Nope, I've avoided 404.
But 404 semi-chisel sure holds an edge in dirty wood.
Now I do know a guy who may have a bunch, he builds racing chains and has everything to break and spin them too. He's about 35 minutes from my place, so if you were coming to this side of town, he's only about 15-20 minutes from downtown GR.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Going to the cabin for a couple days. Hope you all survive my absence. Oh and that nobody else skiffs out.


See ya skiffer .
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Nope, I've avoided 404.
> But 404 semi-chisel sure holds an edge in dirty wood.
> Now I do know a guy who may have a bunch, he builds racing chains and has everything to break and spin them too. He's about 35 minutes from my place, so if you were coming to this side of town, he's only about 15-20 minutes from downtown GR.


I will keep that in mind, thanks. Guessing loops have to be 50$+ for 43" bars


----------



## LondonNeil

All this talk of charcoal costs, I wonder... Anybody got ideas for a really small redneck charcoal retort? Cook up your own. Chipper will no doubt upscale the design and start selling the charcoal .


----------



## LondonNeil

Hey yes! 





Kadai 43cm Charcoal Maker-Firebowl Accessories - Old Railway Line Garden Centre


Kadai 43cm Charcoal Maker only £39.50 and many other Firebowl Accessories at the Old Railway Line Garden Centre. View online and visit us in store to purchase.




www.oldrailwaylinegc.co.uk




Enjoy an evening round the firepit and cook the 'coal for the next BBQ!


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> All this talk of charcoal costs, I wonder... Anybody got ideas for a really small redneck charcoal retort? Cook up your own. Chipper will no doubt upscale the design and start selling the charcoal .


Lots of ways to make charcoal, and we already have the wood  .
Haven't started production yet, but honestly, I was already thinking of it. Why not when I have a great place to make it and it's such a "hot" commodity lol. 
I've often wanted to pull the larger coals out of my wood stove on the very cold days when I have an issue with overcoaling, but then I learned other ways to deal with it. maybe I should buy an airtight stove to use outside to make charcoal, that would be relatively small batches though, there's many tutorials on YouTube of how to make larger batches in a 55 gallon container or in a pit dug into the ground. Maybe it's time . Now, I need to order some bags, Chippers charcoal, it does have a ring to it .


----------



## 501Maico

I've been wanting more wood storage but I had to get on the ball with the large dump from an arborist this April. I originally pulled this 20' "I" beam out of the woods to get some unexpected large rounds off of the ground a few years ago in the middle of the summer. It worked well, but as expected, the "I's" eventually sunk into the ground about half way. The ground slopes slightly toward the fence so the rear sunk faster than the front and the rounds started touching fence.
To make it permanent, I got some solid 4" blocks and leveled them up. The beam width is 8" and my splits are 16", so a 4" overhang front and back. Not certain how stable it would be, I put two 10' 4x4's in the rear to ensure the stack wouldn't fall on the fence. I made sure there were no "rockers" on the bottom row and as a general rule I'm WAY too OCD when stacking and feel that I waste a lot of time. It feels very solid and I think the 4x4's were overkill but I don't know if they are adding to the stability.

The original purpose of the I beam.



Good afternoon sun at this location.







Before adding the sides.



Tapcons into the blocks.


----------



## Brufab

501Maico said:


> I've been wanting more wood storage but I had to get on the ball with the large dump from an arborist this April. I originally pulled this 20' "I" beam out of the woods to get some unexpected large rounds off of the ground a few years ago in the middle of the summer. It worked well, but as expected, the "I's" eventually sunk into the ground about half way. The ground slopes slightly toward the fence so the rear sunk faster than the front and the rounds started touching fence.
> To make it permanent, I got some solid 4" blocks and leveled them up. The beam width is 8" and my splits are 16", so a 4" overhang front and back. Not certain how stable it would be, I put two 10' 4x4's in the rear to ensure the stack wouldn't fall on the fence. I made sure there were no "rockers" on the bottom row and as a general rule I'm WAY too OCD when stacking and feel that I waste a lot of time. It feels very solid and I think the 4x4's were overkill but I don't know if they are adding to the stability.
> 
> The original purpose of the I beam.
> View attachment 998214
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sun at this location.
> View attachment 998215
> 
> View attachment 998217
> 
> View attachment 998218
> 
> 
> Before adding the sides.
> View attachment 998222
> 
> 
> Tapcons into the blocks.
> View attachment 998223
> 
> View attachment 998224


Great idea with that beam.


----------



## muddstopper

LondonNeil said:


> All this talk of charcoal costs, I wonder... Anybody got ideas for a really small redneck charcoal retort? Cook up your own. Chipper will no doubt upscale the design and start selling the charcoal .


I took a 5gal metal bucket and cut a hole (1 1/2in Iirc) in the lid. I fill the can with chunks of wood I cut off with my chop saw, seal the lid and place over my gas fish cooker. I did this to use for smoking meat inside my little shed. Hang the meat over the bucket and just let it smoke for a few hours. The byproduct of this process is charcoal in the bucket. I use a gas cooker for convience inside the shed. I dont see why placeing the bucket over or in a regular fire wouldnt work. I also have a cowboy grill I can place over an open fire to grill on. Seldom use it anymore, but is great to take on a camping trip or fire pit. Just let the fire burn down to coals and set the grill over them. Best burgers you can cook.


----------



## Be Stihl

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running the 16" narrow kerf bar/chain I got from Bailey's...I really like that set up.
> 
> I've got a 201tcm I use as well. I almost stopped using the 201 after I got the 2511, but I did a little port work on the 201 and love it again.
> 
> I'm still in the fire service...just play tree guy on the side. I work on the wildland side of things, so I do most of my falling there...I just recently got assigned a new 462R for falling assignments at work.
> 
> Thanks about the shop...it's a work in progress lol. I'm trying to move stuff around right now and find some more space.
> 
> Alright, pics of the current bike line up...I dont ride as much as I'd like to nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 995812
> View attachment 995811
> View attachment 995813
> View attachment 995814


Nice bikes, I always thought the trials bikes were cool.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Nice bikes, I always thought the trials bikes were cool.


Thanks. I don't do it as much anymore, but I really got into trials several years ago. Nowadays, I just cruise around in my yard for 30 minutes. I still do some big rides on the other bikes though.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Brufab said:


> Once the house sells Bob, I will most likely come out your way for a day, 5hrs from flint but 7 hrs from westbranch. I feel ya, between moving and getting two houses together and helping my mom and dad move too and taking care of the wife I'm stretched thin aswell. I did take the time to fire up each saw, only 1 recoil failed and one needed alil carb adj. Neighbors were perplexed at how loud they were


I feel your pain. We moved to MI from IL last year. We also have a getaway place in WI, that is nothing fancy, but served our purposes for the last 20 years. Had to shuffle stuff around and pay taxes to/from all three places for almost a year LOL. Sold the IL house, and now we're full-time in MI, but we're only about 45 minutes away from the WI house, which we are keeping as it's close to a lot of our friends, and we like to go and spend time there as well. I just hate all of the moving end of it though. Hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Nope, I've avoided 404.
> But 404 semi-chisel sure holds an edge in dirty wood.
> Now I do know a guy who may have a bunch, he builds racing chains and has everything to break and spin them too. He's about 35 minutes from my place, so if you were coming to this side of town, he's only about 15-20 minutes from downtown GR.


We were in WI riding UTVs with some friends for the last couple of days. Went out for a couple of cold ones to rinse the dust out of our mouths after being on the trails all day. Ran into a large group of bikers at a hotel in Land O' Lakes. They were all from in/around GR. Most of them were riding sport-touring bikes, but there were some Harleys and other makes thrown in for good measure. Needless to say, as a life-time rider, I ended up staying way too late, telling war stories etc!!


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> How much rain you get last night?


Not much, to speak of. Everything was dried up by lunch. The worst part of the storm just missed us.


----------



## sean donato

ru55wood5 said:


> You can get 6 boxes of new x-cut for $100 on ebay. I just bought 12 boxes, which is a lifetime supply for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24" 73LGX084G 6PK Chain 3/8" .058" 84 DL for 501 84 15-84, H48-84 replacement 997963923852 | eBay
> 
> 
> 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058" OR C85 084G. Set of 6 Genuine OEM Husqvarna 501842884 Chainsaw 24" Chains H48 084G 3/8. 058".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Dam you and your good deals! Now I feel compelled to buy them lol.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm guessing you have a relationship with your dealer? This was my first time going to this dealer, since we just moved up here last Summer, so I didn't expect any real discounts or anything like that. But I also wasn't expecting to pay what I did. And I hadn't heard of the buy one, get 50% off of the second one before. Was that a Stihl promotion, or just a dealer thing? I DO have to establish a relationship with one or two of my local dealers though, so that in the future, hopefully purchases won't be as painful LOL.


You shouldn't have to be a daily or weekly customer to get the good deals at a dealership. I've been through a few and wont/don't take their crap. If they don't want to be competitive with price, service, and parts then im more then happy to move on.


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like it gave u a bit of a buzz, JJ!
> 
> View attachment 998186


Don't say things like this... my L128d trimmer... could use replaced and I have dewalt power tools already.....


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> We were in WI riding UTVs with some friends for the last couple of days. Went out for a couple of cold ones to rinse the dust out of our mouths after being on the trails all day. Ran into a large group of bikers at a hotel in Land O' Lakes. They were all from in/around GR. Most of them were riding sport-touring bikes, but there were some Harleys and other makes thrown in for good measure. Needless to say, as a life-time rider, I ended up staying way too late, telling war stories etc!!


Must have been a good group of guys  .
I have a couple bike war stories; there's on two types of riders, those who have been down, and those who are going down .


----------



## chipper1

Got the 2x4's and the mud flaps removed from the bottom, I hope to use them to make some 7' ramps.
Hopefully I can get the front bottom cleaned up and then I'm ready to set it on top of the frame to moch it up on some boards so I can see where to cut the side 2x8's(and a couple of the cross members) and build little fenders.
Honestly I was very pleased to get all I got done on it today with the heat .


Saw these guys out messing with the frame today lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Lots of ways to make charcoal, and we already have the wood  .
> Haven't started production yet, but honestly, I was already thinking of it. Why not when I have a great place to make it and it's such a "hot" commodity lol.
> I've often wanted to pull the larger coals out of my wood stove on the very cold days when I have an issue with overcoaling, but then I learned other ways to deal with it. maybe I should buy an airtight stove to use outside to make charcoal, that would be relatively small batches though, there's many tutorials on YouTube of how to make larger batches in a 55 gallon container or in a pit dug into the ground. Maybe it's time . Now, I need to order some bags, Chippers charcoal, it does have a ring to it .


A couple years ago I picked up a load of Kingsford charcoal at their plant in West Virginia. I remember Google Maps saying turn left from The Middle Of Nowhere and take the dirt two track up the side of the mountain and follow the truck tracks until you think you're in deep doo-doo, then go another ten miles.

Honestly, if you guys don't know the history of Kingsford Charcoal, look it up, as it's an interesting read.


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> Holy cow is that a lot of mess. Do you volunteer to help out with the cleanup? I try to if I don't have any of my own cleanup to do first. I'm guessing that if a guy wanted, he could charge quite a hefty price doing cleanup for those resorts and then they could be reimbursed by their insurance company?


I didn’t. The resorts had a lot of help plus I was working and cleaning up my own yard and getting ready for vacation. If someone needed it I’d be there in a second. 

I also possibly own the most badass saw in the county (Zog’s finger ported 394) so I’d love to work the big wood if anyone had it. We don’t have big wood so not many big cube saws up here.


----------



## svk

This spring I went to Dollar General and they had a bunch of random bags of charcoal on clearance. Reason was they were on display in the window and the cardboard bags were faded. I bought them all. Down to about one bag left.

I can get a burn and a half out of my charcoal. Meaning if I shut down the grill as soon as I’m done cooking, the fire will die and I’ll only need half a load of new charcoal the next time plus the leftovers.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Must have been a good group of guys  .
> I have a couple bike war stories; there's on two types of riders, those who have been down, and those who are going down .


I don't rack up a ton of street miles and have been pretty lucky on the street. 

That being said, I've got 1000's of hours riding dirt and have had my share of bad wrecks. I'm fairly quick in the dirt and don't make too many mistakes, but the rare times I do make mistakes, they hurt really bad.

The last "bad" dirt crash was back in early 2020, split my helmet open and tweaked my back pretty good, but I was able to 'ride' away from it. I think a lesser helmet would've equaled a head injury...despite my damaged helmet, I didn't feel any of the force in my head...my neck and back sure felt it though. That one messed with me mentally, as I've got a former racing buddy who is now in a chair after a racing incident...that's been my closest call.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't rack up a ton of street miles and have been pretty lucky on the street.
> 
> That being said, I've got 1000's of hours riding dirt and have had my share of bad wrecks. I'm fairly quick in the dirt and don't make too many mistakes, but the rare times I do make mistakes, they hurt really bad.
> 
> The last "bad" dirt crash was back in early 2020, split my helmet open and tweaked my back pretty good, but I was able to 'ride' away from it. I think a lesser helmet would've equaled a head injury...despite my damaged helmet, I didn't feel any of the force in my head...my neck and back sure felt it though. That one messed with me mentally, as I've got a former racing buddy who is now in a chair after a racing incident...that's been my closest call.


I've had some bad ones on the dirt, and some long painful ones on the street. It sucks when all you can do is just surf it out until it eventually catches and sends you tumbling, then you get to look at your bike still sliding/tumbling when you finally stop  .
The last one on the road I called my wife to pick me up, being the awesome woman she is she asked me if I wanted her to bring the trailer , I said no, just hurry. When she got there and asked why I didn't want the trailer, I explained that I only had so much time before the adrenaline ran out and I needed to scrub out my wounds lol. She asked me not to ride not long after that one, it was the third time going down that summer and our son was 1, not sure why me doing wheelies past the van at 70+ was a problem, maybe it was when they didn't go so well .
A friend from school and his father are both paralyzed waist down from dirt bike accidents .
He's a real go getter though, you should see his off-road wheelchair, looks like this one except better quality/ more H/D.


----------



## JimR

Not scrounging but removed two clumps of Cherry trees today. There were 6 trees in all. Not fun but they were shading our garden.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Not scrounging but removed two clumps of Cherry trees today. There were 6 trees in all. Not fun but they were shading our garden.


Looks fun to me, but it was pretty hot here .
I actually came home and took a nap, that pretty rare for me.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Looks fun to me, but it was pretty hot here .
> I actually came home and took a nap, that pretty rare for me.


I was sweating bad enough to be drenched. I used forks to move all the brush to an out of the way place on the farm where it can rot away. The trees were all bucked up and put on my woodpile. It was a long day.


----------



## MustangMike

Was up at the cabin Tue - Thurs with relatives.


----------



## MustangMike

Took 3 grandkids to the archery range today. Was a nice day.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> I've had some bad ones on the dirt, and some long painful ones on the street. It sucks when all you can do is just surf it out until it eventually catches and sends you tumbling, then you get to look at your bike still sliding/tumbling when you finally stop  .
> The last one on the road I called my wife to pick me up, being the awesome woman she is she asked me if I wanted her to bring the trailer , I said no, just hurry. When she got there and asked why I didn't want the trailer, I explained that I only had so much time before the adrenaline ran out and I needed to scrub out my wounds lol. She asked me not to ride not long after that one, it was the third time going down that summer and our son was 1, not sure why me doing wheelies past the van at 70+ was a problem, maybe it was when they didn't go so well .
> A friend from school and his father are both paralyzed waist down from dirt bike accidents .
> He's a real go getter though, you should see his off-road wheelchair, looks like this one except better quality/ more H/D.
> View attachment 998347


I'm a little more mellow on the street...I mean the average motorist probably things I'm riding like a hooligan, but I leave a safety margin with my street riding. That also doesn't mean that I ride recklessly in the dirt, it's just that I'm usually closer to the "edge" when dirt riding. 

It's probably a good thing I don't have quite the same confidence on the street like I do in the dirt. I can still rip around pretty well on a street bike, but I'm constantly thinking about all my rider inputs when I'm riding hard. On the dirt, it's all second nature and I just feel in the "zone." 

My big wreck a couple years ago was when I was leading a couple of the local fast high school kids on a "trail ride" out in the desert. Like trail rides often do, it evolved into more of an unofficial race. My own stupid pride wouldn't allow some kids to be faster than me, so I really started dialing the pace up...it was working until I stuffed the front in some deep sand whoops and lawn-darted myself into one of the whoop faces.

One of the kid's dads thanked me later on lol...said his kid slowed it down after watching my incident. It didn't last long, as he still rips on a dirt bike and is now trying to turn pro, racing mountain bikes.


----------



## turnkey4099

Our long, cool and wet spring is finally over, 78 tomorrow 90 Sunday, cools down to about average (hi 70s) by Tuesday.

Had to take day off wooding to do some shopping. Took 3 empty 5gal cans to Moscow, id (60 mile roundtrip) to fill with cheap(er) gas there. Saved 18 cents/gal, big WHOOP until if ran the math. right at 20 gal so saved $3.60 - enought to get a bit ove 1/2 gal gas. 

Plans were to drop off my top-handle Husky for a thorough tune-up but somehow forgot to load it up. That saw has two flaws, one is an idiotic tiny gas tank. The other is a refusal to start warm with under 1/2 tank gas. 

I made a start on teh huge Horse chestnut scrounge. Lots of back and forth with truck smashing down waist high grass to make a 'road'. Grass will be turning dry soon and I don't want a hot truck starting fires. 2 days (4 hr/day) and cleared one fire killed cotton wood - not a fan of cottonwood for firewood but I did come home yesterday with a pretty fair load. Go back tomorrow to finish cleaning up teh top brush. There were 2 stems a bit over 60' long, most went on burn pile.


----------



## djg james

For grins, I've been looking into the X-Cut chains (20 inch 0.063 gauge 72DL 0,375 pitch) mentioned here for my Stihl 038. I've noticed ( and I think I've brought this up before, sorry) that 0.063 B/C are less common than 0.050. the 0.050 setup is a lot cheaper too. What's the advantage of one over the other.


----------



## Lee192233

You can do it @Cowboy254!


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> For grins, I've been looking into the X-Cut chains (20 inch 0.063 gauge 72DL 0,375 pitch) mentioned here for my Stihl 038. I've noticed ( and I think I've brought this up before, sorry) that 0.063 B/C are less common than 0.050. the 0.050 setup is a lot cheaper too. What's the advantage of one over the other.


For firewood I see no benefit with either, except what you mentioned, it's easier to source .050. I usually find better deals on the other sizes as they are more the odd ball, but with the x-cut chain being so new I think they are keeping the price up as it's "specialty" chain for husky.
The .063 is supposed to carry more oil for milling and long bar setups, I've never noticed a difference in my cutting. I sell everything .058/.063 and keep the .050 stuff for myself, but even so I still have a lot that isn't .050. 
I will say that the x-cut chain is some of the best I've used, I believe that if the stihl RS fan boys gave it a chance they would switch, it's much smoother, holds and edge great (probably as hard as RS) and cuts just as fast as RS in hardwood.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> I've had some bad ones on the dirt, and some long painful ones on the street. It sucks when all you can do is just surf it out until it eventually catches and sends you tumbling, then you get to look at your bike still sliding/tumbling when you finally stop  .
> The last one on the road I called my wife to pick me up, being the awesome woman she is she asked me if I wanted her to bring the trailer , I said no, just hurry. When she got there and asked why I didn't want the trailer, I explained that I only had so much time before the adrenaline ran out and I needed to scrub out my wounds lol. She asked me not to ride not long after that one, it was the third time going down that summer and our son was 1, not sure why me doing wheelies past the van at 70+ was a problem, maybe it was when they didn't go so well .
> A friend from school and his father are both paralyzed waist down from dirt bike accidents .
> He's a real go getter though, you should see his off-road wheelchair, looks like this one except better quality/ more H/D.
> View attachment 998347





Sierra_rider said:


> I'm a little more mellow on the street...I mean the average motorist probably things I'm riding like a hooligan, but I leave a safety margin with my street riding. That also doesn't mean that I ride recklessly in the dirt, it's just that I'm usually closer to the "edge" when dirt riding.
> 
> It's probably a good thing I don't have quite the same confidence on the street like I do in the dirt. I can still rip around pretty well on a street bike, but I'm constantly thinking about all my rider inputs when I'm riding hard. On the dirt, it's all second nature and I just feel in the "zone."
> 
> My big wreck a couple years ago was when I was leading a couple of the local fast high school kids on a "trail ride" out in the desert. Like trail rides often do, it evolved into more of an unofficial race. My own stupid pride wouldn't allow some kids to be faster than me, so I really started dialing the pace up...it was working until I stuffed the front in some deep sand whoops and lawn-darted myself into one of the whoop faces.
> 
> One of the kid's dads thanked me later on lol...said his kid slowed it down after watching my incident. It didn't last long, as he still rips on a dirt bike and is now trying to turn pro, racing mountain bikes.


I spent most of my youth racing MX and Enduros and did OK with injuries except for one. Never owned a street bike but I was a motorcycle mechanic and got my fill of street riding testing the bikes I worked on, especially intermittent problems.
In MX I broke or cracked something in my left shoulder. Enduro in the Jersey Pine Barrons I broke a bone in my hand hitting a tree. Super tight trail and we would put 26" wide bars on the bikes for Jersey.
Enduro in North PA I came across a rider down with severe hip pain. Not much I could do and eventually others stopped to help including a trail sweeper. So I take off and start riding over my head to make up time. Hit a rock which shoots me into the woods where I hit a tree. So now I'm on the ground squirming with severe hip pain. This happened on top of a mountain and it took the ambulance crew over an hour to hike up to me. The trip back down in a basket was horrible even with morphine. I get wheeled into my room at the little hospital and laying in the other bed was the guy I stopped for, also with a broken hip. The doctor on call was an equestrian who hated dirt bikes. He was out riding his horse and had to be called into the hospital. I swear he was pushing and pulling on us just to create pain and being verbally abusive. 

A better day.


----------



## JustJeff

sean donato said:


> Don't say things like this... my L128d trimmer... could use replaced and I have dewalt power tools already.....


Now that we have this ginormous battery, it's only a matter of time before the DeWalt chainsaw shows up around here


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> I spent most of my youth racing MX and Enduros and did OK with injuries except for one. Never owned a street bike but I was a motorcycle mechanic and got my fill of street riding testing the bikes I worked on, especially intermittent problems.
> In MX I broke or cracked something in my left shoulder. Enduro in the Jersey Pine Barrons I broke a bone in my hand hitting a tree. Super tight trail and we would put 26" wide bars on the bikes for Jersey.
> Enduro in North PA I came across a rider down with severe hip pain. Not much I could do and eventually others stopped to help including a trail sweeper. So I take off and start riding over my head to make up time. Hit a rock which shoots me into the woods where I hit a tree. So now I'm on the ground squirming with severe hip pain. This happened on top of a mountain and it took the ambulance crew over an hour to hike up to me. The trip back down in a basket was horrible even with morphine. I get wheeled into my room at the little hospital and laying in the other bed was the guy I stopped for, also with a broken hip. The doctor on call was an equestrian who hated dirt bikes. He was out riding his horse and had to be called into the hospital. I swear he was pushing and pulling on us just to create pain and being verbally abusive.
> 
> A better day.
> View attachment 998411


That's awesome, not the accident/ hospital part .
I figured such with your username .
Back in the late 70s iirc (maybe early 80s), my buddies dad won a lot of woods races on a 490 Maico. One time we were Messing around with it and tipped it over, it was everything we could do to stand it back up .


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, not the accident/ hospital part .
> I figured such with your username .
> Back in the late 70s iirc (maybe early 80s), my buddies dad won a lot of woods races on a 490 Maico. One time we were Messing around with it and tipped it over, it was everything we could do to stand it back up .


I can imagine what was going through your minds.  One of my MX bikes was a radial fin 400 Maico. Back then Maico was known for awesome suspension and handling. Also "Maico Breako" comes to mind, but I didn't have too many problems with mine.


----------



## JustJeff

came across a couple nails I managed to miss with the saws. Loaded the trailer stacked rather than just tossed in and it's definitely heavier. Poor little Kubota did quite a wheelie moving it from the split pile to where I stack. Super hot out so I'm quitting for the day


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> came across a couple nails I managed to miss with the saws. Loaded the trailer stacked rather than just tossed in and it's definitely heavier. Poor little Kubota did quite a wheelie moving it from the split pile to where I stack. Super hot out so I'm quitting for the day View attachment 998493


Yes, it's hot! I've been stacking the camp wood from the yard pine I recently took down. Won't get it all done.

I like your trailer. Wish I had one like that.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> For firewood I see no benefit with either, except what you mentioned, it's easier to source .050. I usually find better deals on the other sizes as they are more the odd ball, but with the x-cut chain being so new I think they are keeping the price up as it's "specialty" chain for husky.
> The .063 is supposed to carry more oil for milling and long bar setups, I've never noticed a difference in my cutting. I sell everything .058/.063 and keep the .050 stuff for myself, but even so I still have a lot that isn't .050.
> I will say that the x-cut chain is some of the best I've used, I believe that if the stihl RS fan boys gave it a chance they would switch, it's much smoother, holds and edge great (probably as hard as RS) and cuts just as fast as RS in hardwood.


Definatly agree, it's every bit as good as stihl rs and a good but cheaper right now. I've never noticed a difference in oiling longer bars, but my 36" bar is .063" mire so because I got the bar cheap and 6 or so chains to go with it. I so rarely use it and don't hardly get the Alaskan mill out they will last me a long, long time.


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Now that we have this ginormous battery, it's only a matter of time before the DeWalt chainsaw shows up around here


I have a little 12" dewalt... I'm kinda ashamed its become my go to lazy saw for small stuff around the house. 5ah batteries don't do too bad in it, does ok in hardwood, doesn't have near the chain speed of a gas saw but does have some grunt. Truth be told it's just easy to use and quiet.


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 998490
> View attachment 998491
> View attachment 998492
> came across a couple nails I managed to miss with the saws. Loaded the trailer stacked rather than just tossed in and it's definitely heavier. Poor little Kubota did quite a wheelie moving it from the split pile to where I stack. Super hot out so I'm quitting for the day View attachment 998493


What size kubota? I use my B7510 to move my deck over and equipment trailer without issue when they are loaded.


----------



## sean donato

Warmed up quite a bit today. Got 90% of the junk wood cleaned up and burned last night. Was a pretty late night till it stopped flaming and coaled up. I start my night shift rotation tonight so won't be getting much done around the house again. My uncle showed up with 8 yards of mulch this morning, he actually woke me up. Said he was just trying to beat the heat of the day. Can't blame him, and till I get home it should hopefully be cooled off enough to move the mulch around for the wife. 
I did have to chew on him, guess it's been a while since he's greased the dump trailer and the hinges were squealing as it went up. Unfortunately I didn't have time to grease it ad I had to get the kids ready to be dropped off and head for work.... I should only have 2 more summers of the late shift, then I'll have enough new guys under me to switch back to morning shift. These stupid hours don't let much time to get things done. I'll wake everyone up if I start anything after work, and if I get up early I'll wake everyone up too. Not ideal....


----------



## JustJeff

sean donato said:


> What size kubota? I use my B7510 to move my deck over and equipment trailer without issue when they are loaded.


Bx1870. Littlest one!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> Bx1870. Littlest one!


Mine must be the second smallest one then LOL! Mine is the BX 2350!


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> For firewood I see no benefit with either, except what you mentioned, it's easier to source .050. I usually find better deals on the other sizes as they are more the odd ball, but with the x-cut chain being so new I think they are keeping the price up as it's "specialty" chain for husky.
> The .063 is supposed to carry more oil .....


I guess I should just stick with what I've got 0.063. At times, my bar appears to get hot despite the oiler working properly and the oil hole/path being clear. Probably due to dull/improperly sharpened chain, but that's for another day. I've seen mentioned a heavy duty oiler can be installed but I don't know about the availability for the 038.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I guess I should just stick with what I've got 0.063. At times, my bar appears to get hot despite the oiler working properly and the oil hole/path being clear. Probably due to dull/improperly sharpened chain, but that's for another day. I've seen mentioned a heavy duty oiler can be installed but I don't know about the availability for the 038.


Possibly the chain being dull or the rakers not set properly for the cutters. Sometimes opening up the hole in the bar will give enough to help on certain models, but I don't recall anyone having that problem with an 038.
Yep, if you already have .063, I see no immediate benefit to switching if your bar doesn't need replacing; but when it does, I'd consider .050.


----------



## chipper1

Got the rough opening for the tires to clear cut out today. Also removed some of the decking as I'm going to need to cut some off, and then I'll be cutting the dovetail off. The dovetail will get welded back on once I get everything situated for the flat portion and the back 5' cut at the proper angle. Also I may cut out some diamond shaped pieces to put on the back side to strengthen it at the seam. I'll need some to buy some metal for the filler behind the wheels/tires and also to connect all the pieces of 6" C-channel where I cut out for tire clearance, and also the flat aluminum to make the fenders. 
Would have gotten more done, but I let the smoke out of my buddies 50yr old saw.
One time I fired it up to help cool it down and it blew out a ball of fire .



I was thinking about replacing it with this one, I think it's the exact same one . He would tell me me not to, but it is a nice loaner. He has good pro grade finish carpentry tools(that dependingon the person he wouldn't lend out), he built all his kitchen cabinets with, they are all hickory.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Got the rough opening for the tires to clear cut out today. Also removed some of the decking as I'm going to need to cut some off, and then I'll be cutting the dovetail off. The dovetail will get welded back on once I get everything situated for the flat portion and the back 5' cut at the proper angle. Also I may cut out some diamond shaped pieces to put on the back side to strengthen it at the seam. I'll need some to buy some metal for the filler behind the wheels/tires and also to connect all the pieces of 6" C-channel where I cut out for tire clearance, and also the flat aluminum to make the fenders.
> Would have gotten more done, but I let the smoke out of my buddies 50yr old saw.
> One time I fired it up to help cool it down and it blew out a ball of fire .
> View attachment 998585
> View attachment 998587
> 
> I was thinking about replacing it with this one, I think it's the exact same one . He would tell me me not to, but it is a nice loaner. He has good pro grade finish carpentry tools(that dependingon the person he wouldn't lend out), he built all his kitchen cabinets with, they are all hickory.
> View attachment 998596
> 
> 
> View attachment 998592


I've been thinking about getting a heavier deck over, but this seems like the thing to do. Very good idea. Half the work is done and it should be lighter then a fully steel framed construction. Really like seeing the progress!


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Bx1870. Littlest one!


Ah I see, stout little machines none the less. Funny thing is they arnt much lighter then the B series weight wise. But for some reason it seems I can do a lot more with the B series when it come to moving heavy things around (using the term heavy loosely here) my neighbor down the lane has a pretty old bx, he's the reason I wanted a B series.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I've been thinking about getting a heavier deck over, but this seems like the thing to do. Very good idea. Half the work is done and it should be lighter then a fully steel framed construction. Really like seeing the progress!


Thanks bud.
Not sure you'd have the time for it lol, it took me about 9 months to get back at it . I'm trying hard to stay focused on getting it finished. 


sean donato said:


> Ah I see, stout little machines none the less. Funny thing is they arnt much lighter then the B series weight wise. But for some reason it seems I can do a lot more with the B series when it come to moving heavy things around (using the term heavy loosely here) my neighbor down the lane has a pretty old bx, he's the reason I wanted a B series.


I really like my B2620, but I want another zero turn, our place has too many obstacles to mow around.
I've ran the BX's and I'd rather have the B series, but the BX is better if you want to use it for mowing an area that has a lot of obstacles.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Thanks bud.
> Not sure you'd have the time for it lol, it took me about 9 months to get back at it . I'm trying hard to stay focused on getting it finished.
> 
> I really like my B2620, but I want another zero turn, our place has too many obstacles to mow around.
> I've ran the BX's and I'd rather have the B series, but the BX is better if you want to use it for mowing an area that has a lot of obstacles.


No with this weird 1 to 9 shift I'm working, and working a lot of weekends I don't have a ton of time. But I'm not in a real hurry either. Neat project though.

I keep one of my old cubs around to mow with, I have a deck for the B but it's always in the way for loader work, and too wide really. 44 inch deck is needed to mow around half my yard. Could get by with a 50 but it would be tight. I'd love to get a another zero turn, but the last one didn't do hills very well. Just a cheap homeowners grade. I did borrow a friend's exmark and it did really well, but came with a $12k new price tag...


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Yep, if you already have .063, I see no immediate benefit to switching if your bar doesn't need replacing; but when it does, I'd consider .050


If you are concerned about chain prices, and come across a good deal in a different gauge (or DL count), consider buying a second bar to match. Guide bars are a consumable: you’ll need a new one eventually, anyways. 

A good chain deal might cover the cost of a new bar. Just keep the different chains sorted out. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cooking over wood my fav way. i often cook over hot oak coals...
> View attachment 998183
> View attachment 998184
> View attachment 998185
> 
> _>Anyone else do this?_
> 
> any pix avail?


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> No with this weird 1 to 9 shift I'm working, and working a lot of weekends I don't have a ton of time. But I'm not in a real hurry either. Neat project though.
> 
> I keep one of my old cubs around to mow with, I have a deck for the B but it's always in the way for loader work, and too wide really. 44 inch deck is needed to mow around half my yard. Could get by with a 50 but it would be tight. I'd love to get a another zero turn, but the last one didn't do hills very well. Just a cheap homeowners grade. I did borrow a friend's exmark and it did really well, but came with a $12k new price tag...


That is an odd shift. 
I may be back in the J O B saddle in a bit here, will know more soon. I may just skiff on out of here too .
Since my buddy was working on restoring his neighbors car I couldn't do much work in the barn, so it got put off. Now that they are almost finished I want to do as much as possible so as soon as it's out I can pull it in and get welding on it. Hopefully the deck will be ready to weld next week and I can start prepping the frame for primer and paint, getting closer, but still a long ways to go.
As you were saying before, it should be pretty light for its size. I'm looking forward to having semi sized rub-rails/securement points, I hate them on most trailers.

I'd really like another exmark, I buy them used so I don't have the same sticker shock as many do. It was a bummer I sold mine, but I'm sure it won't be long until I have another, just need to be patient. My exmark's have done great on hills, but if the grass is wet, you may want to wait if you could slide into anything unwanted . I can't stand removing or installing the deck on the kubota, it takes as long as it would take me to mow, at least with a 60" exmark lol.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> If you are concerned about chain prices, and come across a good deal in a different gauge (or DL count), consider buying a second bar to match. Guide bars are a consumable: you’ll need a new one eventually, anyways.
> 
> A good chain deal might cover the cost of a new bar. Just keep the different chains sorted out.
> 
> Philbert


I wouldn't say I'm concerned, more frugal/prepared . I buy ahead and have new 050 chains(and bars, lot's of both) for everything except my pole saw, I should have a couple of those, but I don't think about them often. And if I run out of new 050 stuff I have lots of 058 and 063 chains and bars, many brand new. 
I've gotten many chain deals that would have covered a new bar, but I got the bar cheaper too . I don't know if I've ever paid retail for a bar, chain, or even a saw. Now the sorting out part . Hoping when the "saw shop" portion of the barn is finished that can happen, the basement looks like one of the houses/barns the guys visit on American Pickers .
I'm thinking maybe you meant to post that to someone else?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Back from my cabin. Barely made it. Normally a 2.5 hour trip turned into a 6.5 hour trip. Took 3 hours to change the fuel filter when it should have been a 5 min job. Had to get help. Don't know how it got so tight. It seemed to run fine for almost 5 miles. Then no power and 45 mph max again. Next spot to pull over I disconnected the LPR to set the ECU to a default. That helped enough to do 50 mph most of the way home. Need to pull the codes this afternoon. I'll be pissed it it ends up being the Cam Position Sensor. They are $150 and the one that's in there can't be a year old.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm concerned, more frugal/prepared . I buy ahead and have new 050 chains(and bars, lot's of both) for everything except my pole saw, I should have a couple of those, but I don't think about them often. And if I run out of new 050 stuff I have lots of 058 and 063 chains and bars, many brand new.
> I've gotten many chain deals that would have covered a new bar, but I got the bar cheaper too . I don't know if I've ever paid retail for a bar, chain, or even a saw. Now the sorting out part . Hoping when the "saw shop" portion of the barn is finished that can happen, the basement looks like one of the houses/barns the guys visit on American Pickers .
> I'm thinking maybe you meant to post that to someone else?


I tried to keep only .050 stocked but after acquiring the Zogger stuff and a bunch of other lots of chain I gave up trying and just run whatever gauge I can grab. In the rare instance I part with a saw these days it’ll definitely leave with whatever oddball bars and chains I have. 

Twice I’ve cataloged all of the bars and chains I have….certainly a lifetime worth for the amount of cutting I do now


----------



## svk

Plus I do have a few bars that are uniformly worn and can accept the next larger gauge of chain.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I tried to keep only .050 stocked but after acquiring the Zogger stuff and a bunch of other lots of chain I gave up trying and just run whatever gauge I can grab. In the rare instance I part with a saw these days it’ll definitely leave with whatever oddball bars and chains I have.
> 
> Twice I’ve cataloged all of the bars and chains I have….certainly a lifetime worth for the amount of cutting I do now


That's how I do it, keep as much in 050 as possible, but...
I think I helped you clean out at least one 3/8X050X60dl in square(bar and chain), sure there were others too) I'm not sure if you ever ran it, but I haven't yet lol. Glad they don't spoil .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That's how I do it, keep as much in 050 as possible, but...
> I think I helped you clean out at least one 3/8X050X60dl in square(bar and chain), sure there were others too) I'm not sure if you ever ran it, but I haven't yet lol. Glad they don't spoil .


Right! And I think I still have we you a 72 DL square if it ever shows itself-it hasn’t yet. 

I have thought about getting back into cant racing. It was fun except for the crybabies.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Right! And I think I still have we you a 72 DL square if it ever shows itself-it hasn’t yet.
> 
> I have thought about getting back into cant racing. It was fun except for the crybabies.


That was a long time ago, but I think you may be right lol. I have the grinders now and lots of double beveled files, so now it's easy for me to convert to square and then keep it fresh either on or off the saw. That being said I haven't ran much square lately, when the barn is set up I hope to grind a lot more square chain. I still need to bring home my stand for one of my square grinders, it's currently on a smaller stand that I mounted in my vise. It will be nice to have the vise back. I plan on mounting a stump vise with the little stop onto a lowered table so I can sharpen over top of the saw, I may mount it on a swivel to so it can be rotated if I want to sharpened one side at a time, sometimes I find that better if I've hit something, which happens more often than I'd like.
Well like we were talking about yesterday, there's crybabies wherever you go, lots right now with the last couple Supreme Court decisions . I'm good though .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TRTermite said:


> One visit from my Cuzzen Ken we cooked venison (Corn fed deer) on the stove -on the gas grill but the ones over a wood fire were hands down the best.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> *I know very little about chains.* Does X-Cut come in a 20" 72 DL 0.063 gauge 0.375 chain? What tooth?


i know a bit about chains!  at least, one in particular... and it needs to be sharpened! still cutting, mose usually do, one way or another... short of the dull stall! mite do it today, got a mind to go get some campwood just down the road a few houses... before the rains come in


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Going to the cabin for a couple days. Hope you all survive my absence. *Oh and that nobody else skiffs out.*


ok then, no  boys!

omg!  sounds like u plan to skiff on out!.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> See ya skiffer .
> Have a great weekend.




said chipper to the skiffer.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> All this talk of charcoal costs, I wonder... Anybody got ideas for a really small redneck charcoal retort? Cook up your own. Chipper will no doubt upscale the design and start selling the charcoal .


lost me at: All.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Hey yes!
> Enjoy an evening round the firepit and cook the 'coal for the next BBQ!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Lots of ways to make charcoal, and we already have the wood  .
> Haven't started production yet, but honestly, I was already thinking of it. Why not when I have a great place to make it and it's such a "hot" commodity lol.
> I've often wanted to pull the larger coals out of my wood stove on the very cold days when I have an issue with overcoaling, but then I learned other ways to deal with it. maybe I should buy an airtight stove to use outside to make charcoal, that would be relatively small batches though, there's many tutorials on YouTube of how to make larger batches in a 55 gallon container or in a pit dug into the ground. Maybe it's time . Now, I need to order some bags, Chippers charcoal, it does have a ring to it .


no need to make charcoal here. got plenty. besides... hot oak coals hot enuff for my needs. but, charcoal does burn hotter! the QB got me a new digital temp probe fork! my special one worked ok after swim in kitchen sink... but maybe corrosion. can mange the iffy display, but new one right on, right no! same color....

new was $18.00! A-z... and we had enuff point credits so was free! workx for me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I've been wanting more wood storage but I had to get on the ball with the large dump from an arborist this April. I originally pulled this 20' "I" beam out of the woods to get some unexpected large rounds off of the ground a few years ago in the middle of the summer. It worked well, but as expected, the "I's" eventually sunk into the ground about half way. The ground slopes slightly toward the fence so the rear sunk faster than the front and the rounds started touching fence.
> To make it permanent, I got some solid 4" blocks and leveled them up. The beam width is 8" and my splits are 16", so a 4" overhang front and back. Not certain how stable it would be, I put two 10' 4x4's in the rear to ensure the stack wouldn't fall on the fence. I made sure there were no "rockers" on the bottom row and as a general rule I'm WAY too OCD when stacking and feel that I waste a lot of time. It feels very solid and I think the 4x4's were overkill but I don't know if they are adding to the stability.
> 
> The original purpose of the I beam.
> View attachment 998214
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sun at this location.
> View attachment 998215
> 
> View attachment 998217
> 
> View attachment 998218
> 
> 
> Before adding the sides.
> View attachment 998222
> 
> 
> Tapcons into the blocks.
> View attachment 998223
> 
> View attachment 998224
> 
> View attachment 998235


slick! nice pix!! doubt the beam will flex! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

muddstopper said:


> I took a 5gal metal bucket and cut a hole (1 1/2in Iirc) in the lid. I fill the can with chunks of wood I cut off with my chop saw, seal the lid and place over my gas fish cooker. I did this to use for smoking meat inside my little shed. Hang the meat over the bucket and just let it smoke for a few hours. The byproduct of this process is charcoal in the bucket. I use a gas cooker for convience inside the shed. I dont see why placeing the bucket over or in a regular fire wouldnt work.* I also have a cowboy grill* I can place over an open fire to grill on. Seldom use it anymore, but is great to take on a camping trip or fire pit. Just let the fire burn down to coals and set the grill over them. Best burgers you can cook.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Not much, to speak of. Everything was dried up by lunch. The worst part of the storm just missed us.


they are saying we will see a lot... over next 3 days! high, low... frontal, pressure.... out of Gulf clashing... = rain

maybe a weather system too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Don't say things like this... my L128d trimmer... could use replaced and I have dewalt power tools already.....


i am a plug and go kinda guy! but have to admit... do like my B&D cordless drill. all others 110-v deWalt. and my B&D cordless blower is  too, imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Must have been a good group of guys  .
> I have a couple bike war stories; there's on two types of riders, those who have been down, and those who are going down .


i have never gone down, but close... i have had it roll over. stop sign. not my fault. rider bud apologized for weeks...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Got the 2x4's and the mud flaps removed from the bottom, I hope to use them to make some 7' ramps.
> Hopefully I can get the front bottom cleaned up and then I'm ready to set it on top of the frame to moch it up on some boards so I can see where to cut the side 2x8's(and a couple of the cross members) and build little fenders.
> Honestly I was very pleased to get all I got done on it today with the heat .
> View attachment 998310
> 
> Saw these guys out messing with the frame today lol.
> View attachment 998318


big project!; lookin' good. samo of for the deer shot, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> A couple years ago I picked up a load of Kingsford charcoal at their plant in West Virginia. I remember Google Maps saying turn left from The Middle Of Nowhere and take the dirt two track up the side of the mountain and follow the truck tracks until you think you're in deep doo-doo, then go another ten miles.
> 
> Honestly, if you guys don't know the history of Kingsford Charcoal, look it up, as it's an interesting read.


ahh-h, come on! give us a hint....and


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> This spring I went to Dollar General and they had a bunch of random bags of charcoal on clearance. Reason was they were on display in the window and the cardboard bags were faded. I bought them all. Down to about one bag left.
> 
> I can get a burn and a half out of my charcoal. Meaning if I shut down the grill as soon as I’m done cooking, the fire will die and I’ll only need half a load of new charcoal the next time plus the leftovers.


good. i pull my cast grates to not heat abuse them. and move any charcoal coals to side, reuse. but, imo... fresh is best... but it all heats up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't rack up a ton of street miles and have been pretty lucky on the street.
> That being said, I've got 1000's of hours riding dirt and have had my share of bad wrecks. I'm fairly quick in the dirt and don't make too many mistakes, but the rare times I do make mistakes, they hurt really bad.
> *The last "bad" dirt crash was back in early 2020,* split my helmet open and tweaked my back pretty good, but I was able to 'ride' away from it. I think a lesser helmet would've equaled a head injury...despite my damaged helmet, I didn't feel any of the force in my head...my neck and back sure felt it though. That one messed with me mentally, as I've got a former racing buddy who is now in a chair after a racing incident...that's been my closest call.


i have picked thistles out of my knee before!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I've had some bad ones on the dirt, and some long painful ones on the street. It sucks when all you can do is just surf it out until it eventually catches and sends you tumbling, then you get to look at your bike still sliding/tumbling when you finally stop  .
> The last one on the road I called my wife to pick me up, being the awesome woman she is she asked me if I wanted her to bring the trailer , I said no, just hurry. When she got there and asked why I didn't want the trailer, I explained that I only had so much time before the adrenaline ran out and I needed to scrub out my wounds lol. *She asked me not to ride not long after that one, it was the third time going down that summer *and our son was 1, not sure why me doing wheelies past the van at 70+ was a problem, maybe it was when they didn't go so well .
> A friend from school and his father are both paralyzed waist down from dirt bike accidents .
> He's a real go getter though, you should see his off-road wheelchair, looks like this one except better quality/ more H/D.
> View attachment 998347


3 times bad news!!! my Dad used to climb mountain faces! my Mom saw some pix once and as she told me... upset her so much he quit when she asked him to. guess maybe b4 i had arrived.... maybe i was close. maybe just too young to remember being there. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Not scrounging but removed two clumps of Cherry trees today. There were 6 trees in all. Not fun but they were shading our garden.


gardens don't like shade... unless it's 104f out!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> For firewood I see no benefit with either, except what you mentioned, it's easier to source .050. I usually find better deals on the other sizes as they are more the odd ball, but with the x-cut chain being so new I think they are keeping the price up as it's "specialty" chain for husky.
> The .063 is supposed to carry more oil for milling and long bar setups, I've never noticed a difference in my cutting. I sell everything .058/.063 and keep the .050 stuff for myself, but even so I still have a lot that isn't .050.
> I will say that the x-cut chain is some of the best I've used, I believe that if the stihl RS fan boys gave it a chance they would switch, it's much smoother, holds and edge great (probably as hard as RS) and cuts just as fast as RS in hardwood.


i must be doing something wrong! stock and sharp works great for me....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I spent most of my youth racing MX and Enduros and did OK with injuries except for one. Never owned a street bike but I was a motorcycle mechanic and got my fill of street riding testing the bikes I worked on, especially intermittent problems.
> In MX I broke or cracked something in my left shoulder. Enduro in the Jersey Pine Barrons I broke a bone in my hand hitting a tree. Super tight trail and we would put 26" wide bars on the bikes for Jersey.
> Enduro in North PA I came across a rider down with severe hip pain. Not much I could do and eventually others stopped to help including a trail sweeper. So I take off and start riding over my head to make up time. Hit a rock which shoots me into the woods where I hit a tree. So now I'm on the ground squirming with severe hip pain. This happened on top of a mountain and it took the ambulance crew over an hour to hike up to me. The trip back down in a basket was horrible even with morphine. I get wheeled into my room at the little hospital and laying in the other bed was the guy I stopped for, also with a broken hip. The doctor on call was an equestrian who hated dirt bikes. He was out riding his horse and had to be called into the hospital. I swear he was pushing and pulling on us just to create pain and being verbally abusive.
> 
> A better day.
> View attachment 998411





ah-h - the age of invicibility!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, not the accident/ hospital part .
> I figured such with your username .
> *Back in the late 70s iirc *(maybe early 80s), my buddies dad won a lot of woods races on a 490 Maico. One time we were Messing around with it and tipped it over, it was everything we could do to stand it back up .


my Dad used to take me to the dirt circle races over in the UK. had a friend who raced sidecars bikes. hard core guys. i remember the plumes of their fuel... Dad said, he runs ok but never wins. every once in a while he gets a wild hair up..... and comes in first!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> View attachment 998490
> View attachment 998491
> View attachment 998492
> came across a couple nails I managed to miss with the saws. Loaded the trailer stacked rather than just tossed in and it's definitely heavier. Poor little Kubota did quite a wheelie moving it from the split pile to where I stack. Super hot out so I'm quitting for the day View attachment 998493


i hate to jump ahead on this thread! some really swell pix here...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Yes, it's hot! I've been stacking* the camp wood* from the yard pine I recently took down. Won't get it all done.
> 
> I like your trailer. Wish I had one like that.


thinking i mite go get some today....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I have a little 12" dewalt... I'm kinda ashamed its become my go to lazy saw for small stuff around the house. 5ah batteries don't do too bad in it, does ok in hardwood, doesn't have near the chain speed of a gas saw but does have some grunt. Truth be told it's just easy to use and quiet.


that is how i came to really  my lil Echo....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Mine must be the second smallest one then LOL! Mine is the BX 2350!
> 
> 
> View attachment 998576


should handle most mowing and cutting needs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Possibly the chain being dull or the rakers not set properly for the cutters. Sometimes opening up the hole in the bar will give enough to help on certain models, but I don't recall anyone having that problem with an 038.
> Yep, if you already have .063, *I see no immediate benefit to switching if your bar doesn't need replacing;* but when it does, I'd consider .050.


not thinking of switching mine.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Got the rough opening for the tires to clear cut out today. Also removed some of the decking as I'm going to need to cut some off, and then I'll be cutting the dovetail off.
> *Would have gotten more done, but I let the smoke out of my buddies 50yr old saw.*
> One time I fired it up to help cool it down and it blew out a ball of fire .
> View attachment 998585
> View attachment 998587
> 
> I was thinking about replacing it with this one, I think it's the exact same one . He would tell me me not to, but it is a nice loaner. He has good pro grade finish carpentry tools(that dependingon the person he wouldn't lend out), he built all his kitchen cabinets with, they are all hickory.
> View attachment 998596
> 
> 
> View attachment 998592


how did u do that? schrader valve?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> No with this weird 1 to 9 shift I'm working, and working a lot of weekends I don't have a ton of time. But I'm not in a real hurry either. Neat project though.
> 
> I keep one of my old cubs around to mow with, I have a deck for the B but it's always in the way for loader work, and too wide really. 44 inch deck is needed to mow around half my yard. Could get by with a 50 but it would be tight. I'd love to get a another zero turn, but the last one didn't do hills very well. Just a cheap homeowners grade. I did borrow a friend's exmark and it did really well,* but came with a $12k new price tag...*


60" with rider comfort system... add a few more thou....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> If you are concerned about chain prices, and come across a good deal in a different gauge (or DL count), consider buying a second bar to match. Guide bars are a consumable: you’ll need a new one eventually, anyways.
> 
> A good chain deal might cover the cost of a new bar. Just keep the different chains sorted out.
> 
> Philbert


i need to cut more wood! just not wearing out my chains fast enuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 998672
> View attachment 998673


good start - but, no plated pix?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'd really like another exmark, I buy them used so I don't have the same sticker shock as many do. It was a bummer I sold mine, but I'm sure it won't be long until I have another, just need to be patient. My exmark's have done great on hills, but if the grass is wet, you may want to wait if you could slide into anything unwanted . I can't stand removing or installing the deck on the kubota, it takes as long as it would take me* to mow, at least with a 60" exmark lol.*


ideal conditions: 4-6 acrs an hour!! 60"'r....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm concerned, more frugal/prepared .
> I've gotten many chain deals that would have covered a new bar, but I got the bar cheaper too . I don't know if I've ever paid retail for a bar, chain, or even a saw. Now the sorting out part . *Hoping when the "saw shop" portion of the barn is finished *that can happen, the basement looks like one of the houses/barns the guys visit on American Pickers .
> I'm thinking maybe you meant to post that to someone else?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Back from my cabin. Barely made it. Normally a 2.5 hour trip turned into a 6.5 hour trip. Took 3 hours to change the fuel filter when it should have been a 5 min job. Had to get help. Don't know how it got so tight. It seemed to run fine for almost 5 miles. Then no power and 45 mph max again. Next spot to pull over I disconnected the LPR to set the ECU to a default. That helped enough to do 50 mph most of the way home. Need to pull the codes this afternoon. I'll be pissed it it ends up being the Cam Position Sensor. They are $150 and the one that's in there can't be a year old.


glad u got it running... beats having to change a fuel pump in tank at roadside Rest Stop.... on long trip!


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That is an odd shift.
> I may be back in the J O B saddle in a bit here, will know more soon. I may just skiff on out of here too .
> Since my buddy was working on restoring his neighbors car I couldn't do much work in the barn, so it got put off. Now that they are almost finished I want to do as much as possible so as soon as it's out I can pull it in and get welding on it. Hopefully the deck will be ready to weld next week and I can start prepping the frame for primer and paint, getting closer, but still a long ways to go.
> As you were saying before, it should be pretty light for its size. I'm looking forward to having semi sized rub-rails/securement points, I hate them on most trailers.
> 
> I'd really like another exmark, I buy them used so I don't have the same sticker shock as many do. It was a bummer I sold mine, but I'm sure it won't be long until I have another, just need to be patient. My exmark's have done great on hills, but if the grass is wet, you may want to wait if you could slide into anything unwanted . I can't stand removing or installing the deck on the kubota, it takes as long as it would take me to mow, at least with a 60" exmark lol.


Yes I agree, pia to take off and put back on. We did some pretty steep hills at the township with an exmark and ferris mowers. Loved the ride of the ferris, but hated the upkeep of the suspension system. I keep looking, eventually I'll have enough cash on hand and find the right model for my place at the right (read super cheap) price. Till then agg tires, wheel weights and the old cub does the hills just fine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I tried to keep only .050 stocked but after acquiring the Zogger stuff and a bunch of other lots of chain I gave up trying and just run whatever gauge I can grab. In the rare instance I part with a saw these days it’ll definitely leave with whatever oddball bars and chains I have.
> 
> *Twice I’ve cataloged all of the bars and chains I have*….certainly a lifetime worth for the amount of cutting I do now


mite help me in shop... but doubt bars n chains top of list in volume... 

hmm, now where did i put that, so i would not forget where it is.... ?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> should handle most mowing and cutting needs!


It does/did. But when I bought that little tractor, I lived on one acre, and primarily bought it to move my bass boat around as the property was too "tight" to do it with one of my trucks. Now that I've bought the 40 acres, and have to cut appx 8 cord of firewood per year for the outdoor wood boiler, I am looking for something much larger. I think I'll get 74 HP utility tractor with a cab on it in the near future. I'd like to be able to drop a tree, and then have the tractor with a grapple on it, to lift the tree to about waist height, so that I could buck it in the air and stop bending over so much !!! With all of the money spent in the last year or so, that will have to wait until next year most likely.


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> they are saying we will see a lot... over next 3 days! high, low... frontal, pressure.... out of Gulf clashing... = rain
> 
> maybe a weather system too


I haven't looked at the forecast for next week, as I'm stuck at work for basically the next 2 weeks, but other then 90 odd degrees the weather has been pretty decent. Doesn't matter what it is out side the rides need to keep moving, and were expected to work on them rain or shine. Truth be told I think we still need some rain, but I'm ok with the dry weather too.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> It does/did. But when I bought that little tractor, I lived on one acre, and primarily bought it to move my bass boat around as the property was too "tight" to do it with one of my trucks. Now that I've bought the 40 acres, and have to cut appx 8 cord of firewood per year for the outdoor wood boiler, I am looking for something much larger. I think I'll get 74 HP utility tractor with a cab on it in the near future. I'd like to be able to drop a tree, and then have the tractor with a grapple on it, to lift the tree to about waist height, so that I could buck it in the air and stop bending over so much !!! With all of the money spent in the last year or so, that will have to wait until next year most likely.


Jeff just my 2 cents, spending most my life ad am over the road diesel mechanic. If you don't need that much power. Don't buy it. Loader work doesn't require high hp, amd if you don't need it to preform a certain pto, or ground engagement task then there's no point of it. Also there's the emissions consideration. They like to be kept loaded and worked. (You may know all this, if so, sorry I'm not being a jerk.) Really a smaller tractor is more nimble in the woods and will do a lot of work. Since your familiar with kubota, something in the L or mx would be more then adequate for a lot of chores. (And can have a cab optioned on ) 
My dad has done well with his L245dt (77 model) I do wish it had a bit more power, but it's done everything he/we've required it to do.


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 60" with rider comfort system... add a few more thou....


Last exmark we bought at the township was the Lazer z 72" "big block" kohler and had the comfort ride system. Very nice zt. State bid pricing put our price at $14k. I asked the dealer what the street price was and he said, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it." He was right, an arse hat, but right. I loved mowing with it.(and that means a lot, I HATE mowing grass with a passion.) Excellent finish, smooth ride all at 12mph. WFO! Only thing I didn't care for was fuel and oil consumption. Both tanks would be dry at the end of a 10hr shift (mower would have 8.5-9 hr on it.) And it took a quart of oil a week. (This was acceptable as per exmark and kohler. Totally unacceptable by me.) I just really can't have that big of a deck. Too much to mow around.


----------



## sean donato

sean donato said:


> Last exmark we bought at the township was the Lazer z 72" "big block" kohler and had the comfort ride system. Very nice zt. State bid pricing put our price at $14k. I asked the dealer what the street price was and he said, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it." He was right, an arse hat, but right. I loved mowing with it.(and that means a lot, I HATE mowing grass with a passion.) Excellent finish, smooth ride all at 12mph. WFO! Only thing I didn't care for was fuel and oil consumption. Both tanks would be dry at the end of a 10hr shift (mower would have 8.5-9 hr on it.) And it took a quart of oil a week. (This was acceptable as per exmark and kohler. Totally unacceptable by me.) I just really can't have that big of a deck. Too much to mow around.


Actually need to add it would mow the same pace at the new Holland t4.75 with a 12foot progressive mower...


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good start - but, no plated pix?


Used the fine china .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Jeff just my 2 cents, spending most my life ad am over the road diesel mechanic. If you don't need that much power. Don't buy it. Loader work doesn't require high hp, amd if you don't need it to preform a certain pto, or ground engagement task then there's no point of it. Also there's the emissions consideration. They like to be kept loaded and worked. (You may know all this, if so, sorry I'm not being a jerk.) Really a smaller tractor is more nimble in the woods and will do a lot of work. Since your familiar with kubota, something in the L or mx would be more then adequate for a lot of chores. (And can have a cab optioned on )
> My dad has done well with his L245dt (77 model) I do wish it had a bit more power, but it's done everything he/we've required it to do.


No, I completely get your POV. But, although I'm mostly retired, I do still have a snow removal business that in the Winter uses trucks, skids and sometimes wheel loaders. I've never used a tractor for it, but have considered it. Until I bought this property up here, I would have never considered using a tractor for the snow removal, because I didn't have a need for one in the off-season. But, now I could use a utility tractor all year long. The 74HP machine would actually be a little small for the commercial work that I do, but it could work. And at home, it might be a little big for my needs, but again, it will work. One of those "not perfect for any situation, but good enough for all situations" kind of things. And if I stay at 74HP, I don't have to have any DEF etc that is required once you get above the 75HP emissions requirements. Yes, they still re-gen, but don't have all of the stricter emissions requirements that larger equipment has. That's why you'll see WAY more 74HP skid steers in many jobs than their larger brothers. Same emissions requirements for what a tractor will have. 

Don't worry, I didn't think you were being a jerk at all. I value your opinion. And yes, the larger tractor won't be as nimble running around in the woods, and I definitely foresee some glass being replaced LOL, but all things considered, I'm willing to deal with them, because I can still make it generate money for me during the Winter months. In actuality, I could just use a skid to do a lot of what I need around my property. But I despise crawling in and out of the damn things, I hate the ride from that short wheelbase, and the visibility is terrible. Plus, I can still use the tractor purchase as another tax write-off. Also, all of the implements that I would buy for the skids would cost me two or three times, what PTO powered implements on a tractor cost, like post hole augers snow blowers etc....PTO driven implements are much simpler and cheaper than hydraulically driven ones.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> No, I completely get your POV. But, although I'm mostly retired, I do still have a snow removal business that in the Winter uses trucks, skids and sometimes wheel loaders. I've never used a tractor for it, but have considered it. Until I bought this property up here, I would have never considered using a tractor for the snow removal, because I didn't have a need for one in the off-season. But, now I could use a utility tractor all year long. The 74HP machine would actually be a little small for the commercial work that I do, but it could work. And at home, it might be a little big for my needs, but again, it will work. One of those "not perfect for any situation, but good enough for all situations" kind of things. And if I stay at 74HP, I don't have to have any DEF etc that is required once you get above the 75HP emissions requirements. Yes, they still re-gen, but don't have all of the stricter emissions requirements that larger equipment has. That's why you'll see WAY more 74HP skid steers in many jobs than their larger brothers. Same emissions requirements for what a tractor will have.
> 
> Don't worry, I didn't think you were being a jerk at all. I value your opinion. And yes, the larger tractor won't be as nimble running around in the woods, and I definitely foresee some glass being replaced LOL, but all things considered, I'm willing to deal with them, because I can still make it generate money for me during the Winter months. In actuality, I could just use a skid to do a lot of what I need around my property. But I despise crawling in and out of the damn things, I hate the ride from that short wheelbase, and the visibility is terrible. Plus, I can still use the tractor purchase as another tax write-off. Also, all of the implements that I would buy for the skids would cost me two or three times, what PTO powered implements on a tractor cost, like post hole augers snow blowers etc....PTO driven implements are much simpler and cheaper than hydraulically driven ones.


Roger that. Yes thats why we went with a svl75 over the 90 when our 85hp NH skid went the way of the dodo bird. Just to stay away from the def system, sad part was it did not have the grunt for road milling the old NH had. Give and take. 
Now plowing with a tractor I can tell you a few things. Yes those expensive nokian tires are so worth it if your on the road/pavement a lot. And a rear blower is worth its weight in gold sometimes. If blower isn't needed deffinatly add extra weight. I got to run quite the compilation of equipment plowing roads and really the tractor was quite nice if set up correctly. 
I totally agree with hydro vs pto equipment. Another reason I decided for a tractor vs a skid steer. I could have picked up a little gehl for $4k but between tearing up the yard, poor rear visibility, no ground clearance and owning a good bit of 3pt equipment the tractor was the natural choice.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Roger that. Yes thats why we went with a svl75 over the 90 when our 85hp NH skid went the way of the dodo bird. Just to stay away from the def system, sad part was it did not have the grunt for road milling the old NH had. Give and take.
> Now plowing with a tractor I can tell you a few things. Yes those expensive nokian tires are so worth it if your on the road/pavement a lot. And a rear blower is worth its weight in gold sometimes. If blower isn't needed deffinatly add extra weight. I got to run quite the compilation of equipment plowing roads and really the tractor was quite nice if set up correctly.
> I totally agree with hydro vs pto equipment. Another reason I decided for a tractor vs a skid steer. I could have picked up a little gehl for $4k but between tearing up the yard, poor rear visibility, no ground clearance and owning a good bit of 3pt equipment the tractor was the natural choice.


Yup, I completely get all of your points on all of the above. We're definitely on the same page.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yes I agree, pia to take off and put back on. We did some pretty steep hills at the township with an exmark and ferris mowers. Loved the ride of the ferris, but hated the upkeep of the suspension system. I keep looking, eventually I'll have enough cash on hand and find the right model for my place at the right (read super cheap) price. Till then agg tires, wheel weights and the old cub does the hills just fine.


Guess I never hit "post reply".
Been working on the mower deck today, first batch of parts in the shopping cart, maybe more bearings for the other spindle, should know in a bit. The bearings are pretty cheap.
This is the top on on the right side spindle, the bottom was still very tight, looks like condensation or water coming in got it. You can see the cage is gone at 9:30.
Dust cover was missing on this one, and the center dust cover was worn thru a little so I dropped those in the cart too.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Guess I never hit "post reply".
> Been working on the mower deck today, first batch of parts in the shopping cart, maybe more bearings for the other spindle, should know in a bit. The bearings are pretty cheap.
> This is the top on on the right side spindle, the bottom was still very tight, looks like condensation or water coming in got it. You can see the cage is gone at 9:30.
> Dust cover was missing on this one, and the center dust cover was worn thru a little so I dropped those in the cart too.
> View attachment 998828
> 
> View attachment 998830


Are there grease fittings on the spindle body? If so you may want to leave the seals off the bearings on the fitting side so you can actually grease them. I've personally seen, and read about, spindles with grease fittings that also had seals on the bearings so no grease could make it's way into the bearings...


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Guess I never hit "post reply".
> Been working on the mower deck today, first batch of parts in the shopping cart, maybe more bearings for the other spindle, should know in a bit. The bearings are pretty cheap.
> This is the top on on the right side spindle, the bottom was still very tight, looks like condensation or water coming in got it. You can see the cage is gone at 9:30.
> Dust cover was missing on this one, and the center dust cover was worn thru a little so I dropped those in the cart too.
> View attachment 998828
> 
> View attachment 998830


Yeah I need to go over mine and get a few things for it, guid wheels specifically. Spindles are all nice and tight. Have a few cracks to weld up from the previous owner. Then I need to decide if I'm keeping it or selling it. I should sell it, seen them going for a decent amount on evilbay, and farcebook. Actually I need to go over the deck on the cub.... I know there's a bearing making a bit of noise on it...


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That is an odd shift.
> I may be back in the J O B saddle in a bit here, will know more soon. I may just skiff on out of here too .
> Since my buddy was working on restoring his neighbors car I couldn't do much work in the barn, so it got put off. Now that they are almost finished I want to do as much as possible so as soon as it's out I can pull it in and get welding on it. Hopefully the deck will be ready to weld next week and I can start prepping the frame for primer and paint, getting closer, but still a long ways to go.
> As you were saying before, it should be pretty light for its size. I'm looking forward to having semi sized rub-rails/securement points, I hate them on most trailers.
> 
> I'd really like another exmark, I buy them used so I don't have the same sticker shock as many do. It was a bummer I sold mine, but I'm sure it won't be long until I have another, just need to be patient. My exmark's have done great on hills, but if the grass is wet, you may want to wait if you could slide into anything unwanted . I can't stand removing or installing the deck on the kubota, it takes as long as it would take me to mow, at least with a 60" exmark lo





chipper1 said:


> Guess I never hit "post reply".
> Been working on the mower deck today, first batch of parts in the shopping cart, maybe more bearings for the other spindle, should know in a bit. The bearings are pretty cheap.
> This is the top on on the right side spindle, the bottom was still very tight, looks like condensation or water coming in got it. You can see the cage is gone at 9:30.
> Dust cover was missing on this one, and the center dust cover was worn thru a little so I dropped those in the cart too.
> View attachment 998828
> 
> View attachment 998830


Is that for your Kubota deck??


----------



## 501Maico

I've never understood the idea of grease fittings on spindles. If you fill the cavity with enough grease to reach the top bearing I believe it would cause excessive heat and rob power. Plus over time it's easy to loose track of how much grease is actually in there. I have heard of sealed bearings installed in greasable spindles. Perhaps the manufactures are rethinking this?


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> gardens don't like shade... unless it's 104f out!!!


So true. Now we have sun almost all day long.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Are there grease fittings on the spindle body? If so you may want to leave the seals off the bearings on the fitting side so you can actually grease them. I've personally seen, and read about, spindles with grease fittings that also had seals on the bearings so no grease could make it's way into the bearings...


There are grease fittings on the top of the shaft, the grease drops in just below the top bearing though, so noting hits the bearing .



501Maico said:


> I've never understood the idea of grease fittings on spindles. If you fill the cavity with enough grease to reach the top bearing I believe it would cause excessive heat and rob power. Plus over time it's easy to loose track of how much grease is actually in there. I have heard of sealed bearings installed in greasable spindles. Perhaps the manufactures are rethinking this?


That's how this one is set up, the grease comes in just below the top bearing and you would have to fill a huge pocket in order to get grease on it . Not sure what I'm going to do, but I don't like the design. It would be nice if there was a grease fitting that shot it straight onto the top bearing.


Lionsfan said:


> Is that for your Kubota deck??


Yes sir.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning all, and bearing replacers.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all, and bearing replacers.


Morning Sir.

When I looked at the post above last night with the parts on it, I realized I forgot to order the part I needed the most, the bearings




. Sure glad I posted that picture, or I would have been upset with myself for sure when "everything" came. I was able to call it in earlier this morning and they added it to the order, it's already in the shipping system now



.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> There are grease fittings on the top of the shaft, the grease drops in just below the top bearing though, so noting hits the bearing .
> 
> 
> That's how this one is set up, the grease comes in just below the top bearing and you would have to fill a huge pocket in order to get grease on it . Not sure what I'm going to do, but I don't like the design. It would be nice if there was a grease fitting that shot it straight onto the top bearing.
> 
> Yes sir.


Think about it like this... once it's full of grease it only takes a few pumps to keep after it. The amount of grease the cavity holds shouldn't bother you too much, just means it's getting slung around in there and the bearings shouldn't run dry. 


501Maico said:


> I've never understood the idea of grease fittings on spindles. If you fill the cavity with enough grease to reach the top bearing I believe it would cause excessive heat and rob power. Plus over time it's easy to loose track of how much grease is actually in there. I have heard of sealed bearings installed in greasable spindles. Perhaps the manufactures are rethinking this?


Why would it cause excessive heat and rob power? If your rebuilding it you should be using bearings that are sealed on one side only, and as grease heats up it becomes thinner. The "sealed" bearing in greasable spindles are typically actually shielded bearing. They will accept grease, there are also "sealed" bearings that have small holes in the race so grease can be pumped into them. You can't go nuts with the grease, but they are made to be greased. 
This was a big argument years ago when cub cadet went to "sealed" bearing" hubs for the C series of mower decks, they still had grease zerks. They were shielded bearings, a pump of grease or two every other mowing kept them in good repair, anymore and you would blow out one of the "seals" if you didn't grease them at all they didn't last more then a few years. I've been greasing the "sealed" units in my 44C since I got it 14 years ago, and just developed a noisy bearing in it recently. Sad part is they are not serviceable and I'll most likely have to buy a new hub, but the new hubs have tapered roller bearings. So it will be all good after that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Used the fine china .
> View attachment 998845




got a blip in on my Hot Rod forum... this one included an extensive on Gottlib's '65 396/375 Chevrolet doled out to him for all of his engine engineering expertise. under 70,000 miles. the red one... slick bit of chevy history... ez to see how the '66 trimmed in out of the 65. i remember the 327 65's... but did not know any had BB's. i ran a 396/375 in my 36 Ford 3-window, DIY install... etc. then amped it a bit with a crate L-88!

and that was a thumper!!!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Think about it like this... once it's full of grease it only takes a few pumps to keep after it. The amount of grease the cavity holds shouldn't bother you too much, just means it's getting slung around in there and the bearings shouldn't run dry.


Sure, but that's a lot of grease, and it's a poor design. If not, why did the top bearing go out, and not the bottom, it was full of grease. I may just fill it up as much as possible with grease out of a tub, then before I replace the top grease seal and install the pulley, to top it off with a grease gun. It's just such a waste of grease, less than a 100th of this amount of grease would be enough to make the bearings last a very long time. 
It's funny how little grease on a sealed Timken bearing will give a couple hundred thousand miles of use, but many others won't last half that, and many of the Chinesium ones you may be lucky to get 200 miles out of.
When you pull a bearing apart there I such a minute amount of grease actually on them, even on one that is still in good condition. 
I actually like the sealed hubs on a semi, always have oil on them(unless they are sitting, which can be a problem if sitting too long).


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got a blip in on my Hot Rod forum... this one included an extensive on Gottlib's '65 396/375 Chevrolet doled out to him for all of his engine engineering expertise. under 70,000 miles. the red one... slick bit of chevy history... ez to see how the '66 trimmed in out of the 65. i remember the 327 65's... but did not know any had BB's. i ran a 396/375 in my 36 Ford 3-window, DIY install... etc. then amped it a bit with a crate L-88!
> 
> and that was a thumper!!!


In 65 you could get the 396 . You could also get an SS with a 250 6 banger . SS at that time was just a trim option


----------



## JustJeff

What does one do when it's 13°C (that's 55°F for those who don't habla metric) with a stiff breeze? Why one fills another "wheelbarrow" load of firewood. Son number one helped me stack the last facecord and a half after work. Felt so good after a coffee and some meatloaf that I went and filled the trailer again.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Sure, but that's a lot of grease, and it's a poor design. If not, why did the top bearing go out, and not the bottom, it was full of grease. I may just fill it up as much as possible with grease out of a tub, then before I replace the top grease seal and install the pulley, to top it off with a grease gun. It's just such a waste of grease, less than a 100th of this amount of grease would be enough to make the bearings last a very long time.
> It's funny how little grease on a sealed Timken bearing will give a couple hundred thousand miles of use, but many others won't last half that, and many of the Chinesium ones you may be lucky to get 200 miles out of.
> When you pull a bearing apart there I such a minute amount of grease actually on them, even on one that is still in good condition.
> I actually like the sealed hubs on a semi, always have oil on them(unless they are sitting, which can be a problem if sitting too long).


Yep, I agree it is a waste of grease. Wonder if you could make up a gap filler out of uhmwp or something. Light, easy to machine but doesn't have to be critical dimension or support anything, just so you wouldn't have to pump it so full of grease.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yep, I agree it is a waste of grease. Wonder if you could make up a gap filler out of uhmwp or something. Light, easy to machine but doesn't have to be critical dimension or support anything, just so you wouldn't have to pump it so full of grease.


I thought about something like that, but then how would I grease them both.

Got a bit done today on the trailer project. I was really hoping to get the stake pockets cut off and the rub rail cut from the stake pocket so I could cut the back half of the trailer off, and I had hopped to then get the rest of the wood cut at the 20' mark(plus the extra for the angle of the dovetail). Well it was one of those days where I was able to do more than I had hoped. Got all that done and then set the bed on the frame  . Then I got that all centered up(except the 1/2" it needs to go forward because of the jack, next time ), then I removed the short boards from the dovetail section and set that on the frame . Then since the day was still young I cut the angle on the dovetail section of the deck, lined it all up, and then cleaned up the cuts so the meet up with less than 1/32 gap(that will get removed when I move the bed forward as that will change the angle slightly).

It was a great day, mockup is when you finally get to see how well everything is working, or if it isn't, and I was very pleased with how it's all coming together .


----------



## Sierra_rider

JustJeff said:


> What does one do when it's 13°C (that's 55°F for those who don't habla metric) with a stiff breeze? Why one fills another "wheelbarrow" load of firewood. Son number one helped me stack the last facecord and a half after work. Felt so good after a coffee and some meatloaf that I went and filled the trailer again.
> View attachment 999126


It's been a week or so since I've seen temps in the 50's...and that was the low at night lol. It's been in the upper 80s/lower 90s at my place and that's up in the mountains...so I've been saying "screw this" and have spent my free time further up in the mountains. Today's mtb ride barely just hit 80...although I had to go to 9k' elevation to get there...and I even got a little swim in ice melt runoff after the ride.

ATM, I'm not running a saw or doing anything tree/wood related unless someone's paying me.

God's country, only a short drive away:


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Man, you guys are all more motivated than I am! I didn't cut today (again), instead I worked on moving some stuff from my shop to my barn, organizing my shop, drank a few beers, and flew the drone for a bit. I really need to get busy with the firewood though, or else it will be November and I won't have enough! It's just so hard for me to cut when it's 62ish degrees and beautiful out, but the misquotes are still so damn bad! I'd selfishly love for it to hit 30 degrees twice a week in the evenings to kill all of those little bastards, but that would also kill the wife's garden, so that doesn't work. Anyway, a few still shots that I took when flying the drone today and having a few beers in the shop.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

A couple more from the shop.


----------



## Lee192233

JustPlainJeff said:


> Man, you guys are all more motivated than I am! I didn't cut today (again), instead I worked on moving some stuff from my shop to my barn, organizing my shop, drank a few beers, and flew the drone for a bit. I really need to get busy with the firewood though, or else it will be November and I won't have enough! It's just so hard for me to cut when it's 62ish degrees and beautiful out, but the misquotes are still so damn bad! I'd selfishly love for it to hit 30 degrees twice a week in the evenings to kill all of those little bastards, but that would also kill the wife's garden, so that doesn't work. Anyway, a few still shots that I took when flying the drone today and having a few beers in the shop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 999169
> View attachment 999170
> View attachment 999172
> View attachment 999173
> View attachment 999173


Nice place! I've found 2 stroke exhaust is a pretty good mosquito repellent!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lee192233 said:


> Nice place! I've found 2 stroke exhaust is a pretty good mosquito repellent!


Thank you. It's far from perfect, but it IS perfect for me. My little 40 acres of paradise.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning trailer builders and all the rest.


----------



## 501Maico

Another storage increase. With the current winters here I only burn 1~2 full cords, unlike most of youse guys in colder climates. The most was 5 cords one winter back in the 80's.
With only a small electric splitter, I decided to keep 1 row open for extra room because it was handy to split on the slab with a close 20 amp outlet and easy cleanup. Now that I have a gas splitter I filled that open row which is about 1/2 cord. The other 3 rows are arborist cuts which range from 12 to 16". Anything over 16" I cut into cookies.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Another storage increase. With the current winters here I only burn 1~2 full cords, unlike most of youz guys in colder climates. The most was 5 cords one winter back in the 80's.
> With only a small electric splitter, I decided to keep 1 row open for extra room because it was handy to split on the slab with a close 20 amp outlet and easy cleanup. Now that I have a gas splitter I filled that open row which is about 1/2 cord. The other 3 rows are arborist cuts which range from 12 to 16". Anything over 16" I cut into cookies.
> 
> View attachment 999259
> View attachment 999261
> View attachment 999262
> View attachment 999263
> View attachment 999264


That looks great . 
Always nice to be prepared, and it appears you are.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> That looks great .
> Always nice to be prepared, and it appears you are.


Thanks!
Well, that big pile of oak logs is far from gone. I was going to fill up all of the empty pallets along the fence with rounds but I don't think all of it will fit. I decided to split it instead but I still think there is too much to fit. It bugs me having all of that nice wood sitting on the wet ground. It's also blocking a grass driveway that I use occasionally.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Thanks!
> Well, that big pile of oak logs is far from gone. I was going to fill up all of the empty pallets along the fence with rounds but I don't think all of it will fit. I decided to split it instead but I still think there is too much to fit. It bugs me having all of that nice wood sitting on the wet ground. It's also blocking a grass driveway that I use occasionally.


It's a never ending battle lol.
I still have the load of red oak sitting on my trailer, sure I'll get it off there soon, I want to sell that trailer lol.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I thought about something like that, but then how would I grease them both.
> 
> Got a bit done today on the trailer project. I was really hoping to get the stake pockets cut off and the rub rail cut from the stake pocket so I could cut the back half of the trailer off, and I had hopped to then get the rest of the wood cut at the 20' mark(plus the extra for the angle of the dovetail). Well it was one of those days where I was able to do more than I had hoped. Got all that done and then set the bed on the frame  . Then I got that all centered up(except the 1/2" it needs to go forward because of the jack, next time ), then I removed the short boards from the dovetail section and set that on the frame . Then since the day was still young I cut the angle on the dovetail section of the deck, lined it all up, and then cleaned up the cuts so the meet up with less than 1/32 gap(that will get removed when I move the bed forward as that will change the angle slightly).
> 
> It was a great day, mockup is when you finally get to see how well everything is working, or if it isn't, and I was very pleased with how it's all coming together .
> 
> View attachment 999152
> View attachment 999154
> View attachment 999155


I haven't had mine apart yet, but the spacer wouldn't have to take up all the room, just enough thay grease can still get to the top and bottom without having to fill a larger cavity. 
Stop working on that trailer I'm practically green with envy lol. Looks darn good.


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> Another storage increase. With the current winters here I only burn 1~2 full cords, unlike most of youse guys in colder climates....
> 
> View attachment 999261


It doesn't get cold in MD? You're purdy fir North. Too clean of a storage. Must be photo shopped.
Seriously, I like your setup. I wish all mine could be on concrete.

I still have a load of Walnut down by the stacks from last year and a load of W. Oak there too waiting to be split.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

That's a nice, clean storage setup you've got there @501Maico. I like it!

I've got a woodshed that I can probably store 3-4 cord in, but I need to come up with something so that I can store the other 4-5 cord per Winter that I need.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

made up a starter bag for a 'light my fire!' Trial Test... seemed to do fine. plastic so thin seemed to evaporate... just toss in, add bit more needles, pine kdlg, etc, stix... but first had to clean mr Brutus out...

paper, needles, kindlng - starter kit








and off n running...

all scrounged campwood, of course!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bought and put together some bar stools for my shop.


----------



## Be Stihl

GrizG said:


> Still working on the ice storm damage... I moved most of this maple tree up the hill and out of the soft muddy area today. Also finished picking up the brush. The rounds still at the bottom of the hill will need to be noodled to move them. The easily accessible trees on this family member's property never seem to have problems! I anticipate having 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cords from that one tree. After moving it to it's finial resting place, it turns out that the big oak I recently finished up yielded almost 3 cords! I'm seriously thinking about buying a log splitter tomorrow... the high fuel oil prices are driving one of my sons to supplement with a wood stove. Plus there are now two fireplaces to feed for nearly daily social fires. All of the sudden "good exercise" looks like it may kill me trying to keep up with all that!
> 
> View attachment 997166
> View attachment 997165
> View attachment 997164


Nice flintlock, is that a lefty?


----------



## GrizG

Be Stihl said:


> Nice flintlock, is that a lefty?


This question puzzled me so I went back and looked at the post... Then I laughed. I grabbed up images with the word "maple" in the name and dragged and dropped them. That one happened to be named maple.jpg! 

Anyhow, yes, it's a left handed flint lock. Early Lancaster style with characteristics borrowed from several Issac Haines guns. The builder who stocked it is George Suiter, retired master of the gunsmith shop at Colonial Williamsburg, VA. It was a collaboration between journeyman Jon Laubach, George and I... I did much of the grunt work. George did the fine work.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!

Getting ready to leave town.



Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.



Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!
> 
> Getting ready to leave town.
> 
> Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.
> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island


At first glance I thought you were going to pedal that boat with some kind of attachment!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!
> 
> Getting ready to leave town.
> View attachment 999498
> 
> 
> Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.View attachment 999499
> View attachment 999500
> 
> 
> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island View attachment 999501


We thought you skiffed out on us  .
Glad all is well, I was wondering if they lied about having internet service just to get you there .
Sounds like some nice timber.
Later man.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I haven't had mine apart yet, but the spacer wouldn't have to take up all the room, just enough thay grease can still get to the top and bottom without having to fill a larger cavity.
> Stop working on that trailer I'm practically green with envy lol. Looks darn good.


My parts were supposed ahead of schedule and were arriving at the latest tonight, no box on the porch though. Maybe tomorrow, I guess.
I see what you mean, at this point it's easier and quicker to pack it full, as I need to stay focused on the trailer .
I'm hoping to get some angle iron welded onto the frame vertically a couple inches above the top of the frame tomorrow, but I'm not sure if the welder will reach outside that far. My buddy made a paint booth just inside the bay door, it's totally blocking the bay door from opening. So, if the extension cord doesn't reach I'm dead in the water on my plans, but I'll start getting a few more smalls done. If I do get those angles welded on, I'll be bringing the trailer home and "pressure washer blasting" the frame and then priming/painting it Thursday.
Today I got the wheel openings very close to finished(depends on how the metal goes in I guess), cut the board from the deck that was warped and sticking up, and did a bunch of tire swapping, removing, and replacing. I'm still not 100% what tires I want to use, but the tires determine how much clearance I need in the wheel well. I think I want to use the black wheels off my single axle trailer, I'll just need to buy at least one more rim. I'll finish trimming the c-channel when I have the deck off the next time as it will be easier when it's tipped on it's side, unless I'm rocking tomorrow or I can't get the welding done.


I was doing a little grading when I got home, and there was a rock that looked to be about 10-12" I wanted to pluck out because I didn't want to hit it with the lawnmower. So I started picking at it, then more, then more, then . I told my wife, look mom, I found a rock, can we keep it . The bucket is 4' across (this is the little tractor), and the whitish part on the top by the grill is all I could see, it was about an inch out of the ground and maybe 8" around if that.


Then there was a tree that was in my way grading(also when backing a trailer to near the bonfire pit), so...


Managed to get another bucket full, this time with cherry wood .
Hope to get it all split in the morning, then I'll do some more tire swapping but on the trailers at the house.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning skiffers, rock hounds and wood cutters.


----------



## 501Maico

djg james said:


> It doesn't get cold in MD? You're purdy fir North. Too clean of a storage. Must be photo shopped.
> Seriously, I like your setup. I wish all mine could be on concrete.
> 
> I still have a load of Walnut down by the stacks from last year and a load of W. Oak there too waiting to be split.


Sometimes, but usually not for extended periods. Lots of 20's occasional teens. Maybe it's because I don't burn until is gets below 30 for more than a couple days. I have a heat pump that does OK 30 and above with reasonable electric bills.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> My parts were supposed ahead of schedule and were arriving at the latest tonight, no box on the porch though. Maybe tomorrow, I guess.
> I see what you mean, at this point it's easier and quicker to pack it full, as I need to stay focused on the trailer .
> I'm hoping to get some angle iron welded onto the frame vertically a couple inches above the top of the frame tomorrow, but I'm not sure if the welder will reach outside that far. My buddy made a paint booth just inside the bay door, it's totally blocking the bay door from opening. So, if the extension cord doesn't reach I'm dead in the water on my plans, but I'll start getting a few more smalls done. If I do get those angles welded on, I'll be bringing the trailer home and "pressure washer blasting" the frame and then priming/painting it Thursday.
> Today I got the wheel openings very close to finished(depends on how the metal goes in I guess), cut the board from the deck that was warped and sticking up, and did a bunch of tire swapping, removing, and replacing. I'm still not 100% what tires I want to use, but the tires determine how much clearance I need in the wheel well. I think I want to use the black wheels off my single axle trailer, I'll just need to buy at least one more rim. I'll finish trimming the c-channel when I have the deck off the next time as it will be easier when it's tipped on it's side, unless I'm rocking tomorrow or I can't get the welding done.
> View attachment 999503
> 
> I was doing a little grading when I got home, and there was a rock that looked to be about 10-12" I wanted to pluck out because I didn't want to hit it with the lawnmower. So I started picking at it, then more, then more, then . I told my wife, look mom, I found a rock, can we keep it . The bucket is 4' across (this is the little tractor), and the whitish part on the top by the grill is all I could see, it was about an inch out of the ground and maybe 8" around if that.
> View attachment 999504
> 
> Then there was a tree that was in my way grading(also when backing a trailer to near the bonfire pit), so...
> View attachment 999505
> 
> Managed to get another bucket full, this time with cherry wood .
> Hope to get it all split in the morning, then I'll do some more tire swapping but on the trailers at the house.
> View attachment 999506


Reminds me of a set of rocks I came across when trenching for power. Very inconspicuous with a tiny bit showing.


----------



## ValleyForge

501Maico said:


> Reminds me of a set of rocks I came across when trenching for power. Very inconspicuous with a tiny bit showing.
> View attachment 999525


Rocks are nonexistent here on the Eastern Shore….the only rocks I have on the farm are the property corners set by the king of England who used ship ballast.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Reminds me of a set of rocks I came across when trenching for power. Very inconspicuous with a tiny bit showing.
> View attachment 999525


Nice. Just need a few more and you could have a full blown trials course .
I have another one out back that was showing about a 3-4' top, but only 3-4 inches out of the ground, I covered that one best I could, it must be ginormous.


ValleyForge said:


> Rocks are nonexistent here on the Eastern Shore….the only rocks I have on the farm are the property corners set by the king of England who used ship ballast.


What do those look like.
We are in the grand river, river valley, I've seen plenty of small car sized rocks set out in front of people's homes, businesses, or at gravel pits.


----------



## ValleyForge

chipper1 said:


> Nice. Just need a few more and you could have a full blown trials course .
> I have another one out back that was showing about a 3-4' top, but only 3-4 inches out of the ground, I covered that one best I could, it must be ginormous.
> 
> What do those look like.
> We are in the grand river, river valley, I've seen plenty of small car sized rocks set out in front of people's homes, businesses, or at gravel pits.


They are football to softball sized rocks stacked several at each point. A surveyor had to carry them with him into what was all woods at the time. There is language in the deed about ‘king pines’ too where the king claimed all pines on the property suitable for ship building. Loblolly pines here grow 30 to 50 inches in diameter….


----------



## sean donato

501Maico said:


> Sometimes, but usually not for extended periods. Lots of 20's occasional teens. Maybe it's because I don't burn until is gets below 30 for more than a couple days. I have a heat pump that does OK 30 and above with reasonable electric bills.


Your forgetting the "Polar vortex" we had a few years ago, and we had a unusually long burn season this past year. I don't think I'm too far from you in south eastern PA. Think we should be seeing similar winter weather temps.


----------



## sean donato

ValleyForge said:


> Rocks are nonexistent here on the Eastern Shore….the only rocks I have on the farm are the property corners set by the king of England who used ship ballast.


These all came out of the yard.... live on top of Mt Willson... rocks everywhere ..


----------



## ValleyForge

sean donato said:


> These all came out of the yard.... live on top of Mt Willson... rocks everywhere ..


They look useful…there not even a rock the size of a marble here…nothing…I’ve been 20 feet deep, still nothing….


----------



## sean donato

ValleyForge said:


> They look useful…there not even a rock the size of a marble here…nothing…I’ve been 20 feet deep, still nothing….


I sure wish it was like that here. I have a few that I couldn't get moved with a 310 deere in the front yard that I eneded up jack hammering down below grade and leaving them in the ground. I'll see if I can get a pic of the neighbors retention wall, all rocks that size or bigger dug out of his property.


----------



## sean donato

Well made progress on the loader for the kubota, finally got all the fittings in and spent most of my day yesterday bending lines and making hoses. Nig thanks to my uncle and cousin for getting to this point.
Today before work, I started to tear it all back apart, have a few gussets to weld on it, clips for the lines, finish boxing the arms and uprights. Few rough corners to smooth over then paint and back on her.


----------



## 501Maico

sean donato said:


> Your forgetting the "Polar vortex" we had a few years ago, and we had a unusually long burn season this past year. I don't think I'm too far from you in south eastern PA. Think we should be seeing similar winter weather temps.


I remember a very cold winter a few years back, maybe around 2017. I burned 24/7 for 3 weeks in December, then warmer temps for a week, and back to 24/7 burning for most of January.
I burned 2 cords this past winter and 1 cord or less the previous winter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island View attachment 999501



You’re logging on an island? Where do they go with the logs? How do they transport them?


----------



## svk

Hope I didn't miss anything in the past 11 pages. Uneventful vacation so far in NY. Heading to Cape Cod tomorrow. Hot as blazes Saturday and Sunday. Rainy Monday and mild the last two days.


----------



## SS396driver

ValleyForge said:


> They look useful…there not even a rock the size of a marble here…nothing…I’ve been 20 feet deep, still nothing….


Wish I could say the same. These are from planting one tree

And there are rocks and rock walls everywhere on my property. Even deep in the woods


----------



## Lionsfan

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’re logging on an island? Where do they go with the logs? How do they transport them?


When I was in SE Alaska they'd push them into the ocean, cable them together and tow them around with a tug boat. Sometimes they'd have rafts of them a mile wide and 4-5 miles long.


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm glad I cycle most places...
As I just filled the car with petrol. Feel robbed. I need to find a way to distil petrol from wood


----------



## sean donato

501Maico said:


> I remember a very cold winter a few years back, maybe around 2017. I burned 24/7 for 3 weeks in December, then warmer temps for a week, and back to 24/7 burning for most of January.
> I burned 2 cords this past winter and 1 cord or less the previous winter.


Yes something like 3 or 4 years ago now. Yep, nuts cold most of January and a bit into February. We burn full time for heating, on average were 8 to 10 cord a year depending on how long it stays cold. That year I was splitting wood before the end of heating season, the wood shed hold a full 10 cord and then some. That sucked.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i hate to jump ahead on this thread! some really swell pix here...


just here for the pix!! Scrounge t.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Yes I agree, pia to take off and put back on. We did some pretty steep hills at the township with an exmark and ferris mowers. Loved the ride of the ferris, but hated the upkeep of the suspension system. I keep looking, eventually I'll have enough cash on hand and find the right model for my place at the right (read super cheap) price. *Till then agg tires, wheel weights and the old cub does the hills just fine.*


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


>


If I remember I'll get the wife to snap a few pics when I mow the hill.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I haven't looked at the forecast for next week, as I'm stuck at work for basically the next 2 weeks, but other then 90 odd degrees the weather has been pretty decent. Doesn't matter what it is out side the rides need to keep moving, and were expected to work on them rain or shine. Truth be told I think we still need some rain, but I'm ok with the dry weather too.


Friday now, most likely... but not a Tropical Storm...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> If I remember I'll get the wife to snap a few pics when I mow the hill.


i sorta can see it... yellowish, those ag tires... and wheel wts. where? front? for the hills?


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and maybe that new 74 hp tractor/cab, too... the one with luxo seat, GPS, stereo and a/c...


What the old kubota? More like 22hp lol sure wish it had a cab and ac... here's some before till now pics. The last ones are current.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Jeff just my 2 cents, spending most my life ad am over the road diesel mechanic. *If you don't need that much power. Don't buy it*. Loader work doesn't require high hp, amd if you don't need it to preform a certain pto, or ground engagement task then there's no point of it. Also there's the emissions consideration. They like to be kept loaded and worked. (You may know all this, if so, sorry I'm not being a jerk.) Really a smaller tractor is more nimble in the woods and will do a lot of work. Since your familiar with kubota, something in the L or mx would be more then adequate for a lot of chores. (And can have a cab optioned on )
> My dad has done well with his L245dt (77 model) I do wish it had a bit more power, but it's done everything he/we've required it to do.


that is what i was thinking, too. a 74 hp diesel tractor is a bit of a brute... even in still in utlility class. 65 is a brute, too, imo. utils can go up to 140 hp and that is a brute, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> What the old kubota? More like 22hp lol sure wish it had a cab and ac... here's some before till now pics. The last ones are current.


sorry. seems i spoke out of turn!!  it was JPJ.... i edited it, my post, but u caught it... lol

thx for pix. nice foto essay ~ 

i am here for the pix!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> What the old kubota? More like 22hp lol sure wish it had a cab and ac... *here's some before till now pics. The last ones are current.*


nice fab up work! i am impressed!!~ 

but ur shop says a lot, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Last exmark we bought at the township was the Lazer z 72" "big block" kohler and had the comfort ride system. Very nice zt. State bid pricing put our price at $14k. I asked the dealer what the street price was and he said, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it." He was right, an arse hat, but right. I loved mowing with it.(and that means a lot, I HATE mowing grass with a passion.) Excellent finish, smooth ride all at 12mph. WFO! Only thing I didn't care for was fuel and oil consumption. Both tanks would be dry at the end of a 10hr shift (mower would have 8.5-9 hr on it.) And it took a quart of oil a week. (This was acceptable as per exmark and kohler. Totally unacceptable by me.) I just really can't have that big of a deck. Too much to mow around.


my 60" LzrZ is a mulcher, but i have a side discharge ExM, too... and i have a pleasant respect for it as well....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> _I'm glad I cycle most places..._
> As I just filled the car with petrol. Feel robbed. I need to find a way to distil petrol from wood


when i lived in London area, seemed most did. maybe now, not much has changed.... can still see it...

blokes, bikes, pant clips and big chain guards... w/ funky steel brake levers on the bars... usually a nice basket up front, too! lights, dyno and black... seemed most bikes were black!

oh - almost forgot... and with hand pump, too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Yes something like 3 or 4 years ago now. Yep, nuts cold most of January and a bit into February. We burn full time for heating, on average were 8 to 10 cord a year depending on how long it stays cold. That year I was splitting wood before the end of heating season, the wood shed hold a full 10 cord and then some. That sucked.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Used the fine china .
> View attachment 998845


we grilled last nite, too!


sides:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> No, I completely get your POV. But, although I'm mostly retired, I do still have a snow removal business that in the Winter uses trucks, skids and sometimes wheel loaders. . The 74HP machine would actually be a little small for the commercial work that I do, but it could work.


i see your point!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Roger that. Yes thats why we went with a svl75 over the 90 when our 85hp NH skid went the way of the dodo bird. Just to stay away from the def system, sad part was it did not have the grunt for road milling the old NH had. Give and take.
> Now plowing with a tractor I can tell you a few things. Yes those expensive nokian tires are so worth it if your on the road/pavement a lot. And a rear blower is worth its weight in gold sometimes. If blower isn't needed deffinatly add extra weight. I got to run quite the compilation of equipment plowing roads and really the tractor was quite nice if set up correctly.
> I totally agree with hydro vs pto equipment. Another reason I decided for a tractor vs a skid steer. I could have picked up a little gehl for $4k but between tearing up the yard, poor rear visibility, no ground clearance and owning a good bit of 3pt equipment the tractor was the natural choice.


i  snow pix, snow scenes... (snow ski- Expert) but not sure i would like to have to dig out of a driveway... snow storm after snow storm! the QB is from just E of the Great Lakes... and i have heard some stories... of course, mountain passes are in a class by themselves....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *Guess I never hit "post reply"*.
> Been working on the mower deck today, first batch of parts in the shopping cart, maybe more bearings for the other spindle, should know in a bit. The bearings are pretty cheap.
> This is the top on on the right side spindle, the bottom was still very tight, looks like condensation or water coming in got it. You can see the cage is gone at 9:30.
> Dust cover was missing on this one, and the center dust cover was worn thru a little so I dropped those in the cart too.
> View attachment 998828
> 
> View attachment 998830


now i don't feel so bad.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Are there grease fittings on the spindle body? If so you may want to leave the seals off the bearings on the fitting side so you can actually grease them. _I've personally seen, and read about, spindles with grease fittings that also had seals on the bearings so no grease could make it's way into the bearings..._


my dealer told me some time back... the zerk was to keep moisture out of inside of spindle. rust. i would rather see an easier way to take pulleys off and spindles out and apart....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all, and bearing replacers.


they say the world runs on oil... heck, i say it runs on bearings... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Morning Sir.When I looked at the post above last night with the parts on it*, I realized I forgot to order the part I needed the most, the bearings *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure glad I posted that picture, or I would have been upset with myself for sure when "everything" came. I was able to call it in earlier this morning and they added it to the order, it's already in the shipping system now
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Think about it like this... once it's full of grease it only takes a few pumps to keep after it. The amount of grease the cavity holds shouldn't bother you too much, just means it's getting slung around in there and the bearings shouldn't run dry.
> 
> *Why would it cause excessive heat and rob power?* If your rebuilding it you should be using bearings that are sealed on one side only, and as grease heats up it becomes thinner. The "sealed" bearing in greasable spindles are typically actually shielded bearing. They will accept grease, there are also "sealed" bearings that have small holes in the race so grease can be pumped into them. You can't go nuts with the grease, but they are made to be greased.
> This was a big argument years ago when cub cadet went to "sealed" bearing" hubs for the C series of mower decks, they still had grease zerks. They were shielded bearings, a pump of grease or two every other mowing kept them in good repair, anymore and you would blow out one of the "seals" if you didn't grease them at all they didn't last more then a few years. I've been greasing the "sealed" units in my 44C since I got it 14 years ago, and just developed a noisy bearing in it recently. Sad part is they are not serviceable and I'll most likely have to buy a new hub, but the new hubs have tapered roller bearings. So it will be all good after that.


well greased off the zerk... the spindle shaft in grease column ought to run like a, pardon the pun... greased pig!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sure, but that's a lot of grease, and it's a poor design. If not, why did the top bearing go out, and not the bottom, it was full of grease. I may just fill it up as much as possible with grease out of a tub, then before I replace the top grease seal and install the pulley, to top it off with a grease gun.* It's just such a waste of grease, less than a 100th of this amount of grease would be enough to make the bearings last a very long time.*
> It's funny how little grease on a sealed Timken bearing will give a couple hundred thousand miles of use, but many others won't last half that, and many of the Chinesium ones you may be lucky to get 200 miles out of.
> When you pull a bearing apart there I such a minute amount of grease actually on them, even on one that is still in good condition.
> I actually like the sealed hubs on a semi, always have oil on them(unless they are sitting, which can be a problem if sitting too long).


that's the crux of it! grease it, but none goes to bearing! i just quit and said  it one day... so much for that. just greased all the other zerks, like those floating belt tensioners...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> *What does one do when it's 13°C (that's 55°F for those who don't habla metric) with a stiff breeze? Why one fills another "wheelbarrow" load of firewood*. Son number one helped me stack the last facecord and a half after work. Felt so good after a coffee and some meatloaf that I went and filled the trailer again.
> View attachment 999126


that's what H-R does....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I thought about something like that, but then how would I grease them both. *Got a bit done today on the trailer project. *


looking good chipper. seems it is going together like greased lightning...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been a week or so since I've seen temps in the 50's...and that was the low at night lol. It's been in the upper 80s/lower 90s at my place and that's up in the mountains...so I've been saying "screw this" and have spent my free time further up in the mountains. Today's mtb ride barely just hit 80...although I had to go to 9k' elevation to get there...and I even got a little swim in ice melt runoff after the ride.ATM, I'm not running a saw or doing anything tree/wood related unless someone's paying me.
> God's country, only a short drive away:
> View attachment 999160
> 
> View attachment 999161


nice!

i am just here for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Man, you guys are all more motivated than I am! I didn't cut today (again), instead I worked on moving some stuff from my shop to my barn, organizing my shop, drank a few beers, and flew the drone for a bit. I really need to get busy with the firewood though, or else it will be November and I won't have enough! It's just so hard for me to cut when it's 62ish degrees and beautiful out, but the misquotes are still so damn bad! I'd selfishly love for it to hit 30 degrees twice a week in the evenings to kill all of those little bastards, but that would also kill the wife's garden, so that doesn't work. Anyway, a few still shots that I took when flying the drone today and having a few beers in the shop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 999169
> View attachment 999170
> View attachment 999172
> View attachment 999173
> View attachment 999173


no close neighbors!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> *Nice place! *I've found 2 stroke exhaust is a pretty good mosquito repellent!


wondering... did u buy it as such, or was that wilderness-like land unimproved. i like the lake in the background... is that shoreline property yours, too?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thank you. It's far from perfect, but it IS perfect for me. My little 40 acres of paradise.


lot of greenery! pine trees? i got pine trees here in the big city. dealing with them currently...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got in a lil on-site scrounge yesterday. been down a week...




finally got off my


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Another storage increase. With the current winters here I only burn 1~2 full cords, unlike most of youse guys in colder climates. The most was 5 cords one winter back in the 80's.
> With only a small electric splitter, I decided to keep 1 row open for extra room because it was handy to split on the slab with a close 20 amp outlet and easy cleanup. Now that I have a gas splitter I filled that open row which is about 1/2 cord. The other 3 rows are arborist cuts which range from 12 to 16". Anything over 16" I cut into cookies.
> 
> View attachment 999259
> View attachment 999261
> View attachment 999262
> View attachment 999263
> View attachment 999264


nice pix! nice stack! nice job considering small elec splitter!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *It's a never ending battle lol.*
> I still have the load of red oak sitting on my trailer, sure I'll get it off there soon, I want to sell that trailer lol.


tell me about it....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> It doesn't get cold in MD? You're purdy fir North. Too clean of a storage. *Must be photo shopped.*
> Seriously, I like your setup. I wish all mine could be on concrete.
> 
> I still have a load of Walnut down by the stacks from last year and a load of W. Oak there too waiting to be split.


has to be! too perfect....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Bought and put together some bar stools for my shop.View attachment 999469


man!!! a shop with a bar!  wonder if chipper's new barn's saw shop will have a bar in it, too!?? other than ones that fit the saws....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!
> 
> Getting ready to leave town.
> View attachment 999498
> 
> 
> Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.View attachment 999499
> View attachment 999500
> 
> 
> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island View attachment 999501


and the 'Life Below Zero' kid returns... swell skiff pix. huge lake to cross!!!!  down south of us, they pack 40 in boats like that and try to make the mainland....

results often are:


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and the 'Life Below Zero' kid returns... swell skiff pix. huge lake to cross!!!!  down south of us, they pack 40 in boats like that and try to make the mainland....
> 
> results often are:


Bet they could get more then 40 in that one.... just saying lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!
> 
> Getting ready to leave town.
> View attachment 999498
> 
> 
> Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.View attachment 999499
> View attachment 999500
> 
> 
> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island View attachment 999501


am guessing ??? the bike is a life boat, skiff-sized in case skiff capsizes.... life-sized!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Bet they could get more then 40 in that one.... just saying lol.


 

packing... $13K!
packing... $13K!
packing.... $13k!

keep packing, the skiff still has room for more...

when the salmon are running....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> At first glance I thought you were going to pedal that boat with some kind of attachment!


maybe a compass/GPS pointer? manual kind. w/wheels. see how it's pointed straight to the pass!? camp prob just clear of that....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like I got some catching up to do! Been in camp a week now boys! Just finally settling in. No cutt'n pics yet but a couple skiffing out pics! Im in big wood right now. Its pretty awesome! Several 60" plus on the ground. Grounds not to steep in my current strip. A few small benches, but nothing drastic. Pretty manageable and safe.  I'll post pics soon.  Hope everyone is doing well, cutting safe, staying sharp, and being aware!
> 
> Getting ready to leave town.
> View attachment 999498
> 
> 
> Crossing Marmot Bay twords camp.View attachment 999499
> View attachment 999500
> 
> 
> Welcome to Danger Bay Afognak Island View attachment 999501


just here for the pix!!! ur's AK all the way!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> _We thought you skiffed out on us_  .
> Glad all is well, I was wondering if they lied about having internet service just to get you there .
> Sounds like some nice timber.
> Later man.


i was wondering if he caught any lakers... while trolling on up to hiss camp?

"yeah!" caught this guy when i made a mid-trip necessity stop... and dropped my.... err... line in the water..."


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> My parts were supposed ahead of schedule and were arriving at the latest tonight, no box on the porch though. Maybe tomorrow, I guess.
> I see what you mean, at this point it's easier and quicker to pack it full, as I need to stay focused on the trailer .
> I'm hoping to get some angle iron welded onto the frame vertically a couple inches above the top of the frame tomorrow, but I'm not sure if the welder will reach outside that far. My buddy made a paint booth just inside the bay door, it's totally blocking the bay door from opening. So, if the extension cord doesn't reach I'm dead in the water on my plans, but I'll start getting a few more smalls done. If I do get those angles welded on, I'll be bringing the trailer home and "pressure washer blasting" the frame and then priming/painting it Thursday.
> Today I got the wheel openings very close to finished(depends on how the metal goes in I guess), cut the board from the deck that was warped and sticking up, and did a bunch of tire swapping, removing, and replacing. I'm still not 100% what tires I want to use, but the tires determine how much clearance I need in the wheel well. I think I want to use the black wheels off my single axle trailer, I'll just need to buy at least one more rim. I'll finish trimming the c-channel when I have the deck off the next time as it will be easier when it's tipped on it's side, unless I'm rocking tomorrow or I can't get the welding done.
> View attachment 999503
> 
> I was doing a little grading when I got home, and there was a rock that looked to be about 10-12" I wanted to pluck out because I didn't want to hit it with the lawnmower. So I started picking at it, then more, then more, then . I told my wife, look mom, I found a rock, can we keep it . The bucket is 4' across (this is the little tractor), and the whitish part on the top by the grill is all I could see, it was about an inch out of the ground and maybe 8" around if that.
> View attachment 999504
> 
> Then there was a tree that was in my way grading(also when backing a trailer to near the bonfire pit), so...
> View attachment 999505
> 
> Managed to get another bucket full, this time with cherry wood .
> Hope to get it all split in the morning, then I'll do some more tire swapping but on the trailers at the house.
> View attachment 999506


WOW! now that is a Laker of a rock! amazing!!... how did u get it into the bucket? i got some smaller ones i want to move out of front yard garden area up at my ranch... and not sure just how to do it...'cause i don't want to scratch up the paint on the bucket....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning skiffers, rock hounds and wood cutters.


hey WA - you thinking maybe an AK gtg fishing trip might hold some merit?....up at KK's camp, maybe?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Sometimes, but usually not for extended periods. Lots of 20's occasional teens. *Maybe it's because I don't burn until is gets below 30 for more than a couple days.* I have a heat pump that does OK 30 and above with reasonable electric bills.


my plan is to usually quit burning when it gets to 113f for a couple of days....

104f in shop other day up in ceiling corner

on my workbench...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Reminds me of a set of rocks I came across when trenching for power. Very inconspicuous with a tiny bit showing.
> View attachment 999525


rocks? i would say at a min... _landscape boulders! ~_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Rocks are nonexistent here on the Eastern Shore….the only rocks I have on the farm are the property corners set by the king of England who used ship ballast.



'don't worry... soon we will be there! and we can mark our claim...'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice. Just need a few more and you could have a full blown trials course . I have another one out back that was showing about a 3-4' top, but only 3-4 inches out of the ground, I covered that one best I could, it must be ginormous. What do those look like. We are in the grand river, river valley, I've seen plenty of small car sized rocks set out in front of people's homes, businesses, or at gravel pits.


i can see why at a residence, but why at gravel pits? to make gravel out of them?


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> am guessing ??? the bike is a life boat, skiff-sized in case skiff capsizes.... life-sized!
> 
> View attachment 999747


Yeh I was going to say it really looks like the guy is going to work. A mountain bike, fishing rods and who knows what else. Who's he trying to kid?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> They look useful…there not even a rock the size of a marble here…nothing…I’ve been 20 feet deep, still nothing….


i have several types of rocks up at the ranch... and some of them are petrified wood. guess it all was an ocean at one time! glad i am on a hill...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> They look useful…there not even a rock the size of a marble here…nothing…I’ve been 20 feet deep, still nothing….


could be a situation changer:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Well made progress on the loader for the kubota, finally got all the fittings in and spent most of my day yesterday bending lines and making hoses. Nig thanks to my uncle and cousin for getting to this point.
> Today before work, I started to tear it all back apart, have a few gussets to weld on it, clips for the lines, finish boxing the arms and uprights. Few rough corners to smooth over then paint and back on her.


i learned it in my splitter's OM... always cylcle my ram 10 times summer, 20 in winter or fall, colder temps. i always do. i also always cycle my bucket up, down load, dump 10 times... always. I never go to work on cold seals, clearances or oil.... 

but sometimes it does seem a mute point!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hope I didn't miss anything in the past 11 pages. Uneventful vacation so far in NY. Heading to Cape Cod tomorrow. Hot as blazes Saturday and Sunday. Rainy Monday and mild the last two days.


just the pix!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Wish I could say the same. These are from planting one treeView attachment 999661
> 
> And there are rocks and rock walls everywhere on my property. Even deep in the woods View attachment 999662
> View attachment 999663
> View attachment 999664


swell pix! i came for the pix... i like ur #1... gives me some ideas...

my plan is to move some 'rocks' from corner of front lawn/fence (see thru hurricane type) to some roof tin that i placed in front of my bunk house over some pesky weed! days come, days go... same the months and the years... but not the weeds there! so tin has done its trick. want to move the rocks. but do not want to have to trim or spray/mow around them. so plan on putting on top of the tin.  pardon the pun... _kill a couple of birds with one stone! _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> When I was in SE Alaska they'd push them into the ocean, cable them together and tow them around with a tug boat. Sometimes they'd have rafts of them a mile wide and 4-5 miles long.


and... _skiffed_ them away, so to speak... eh? 

_'toot-toot!'



Contact!!



off grid, AK

_


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> could be a situation changer:
> 
> View attachment 999755


being that there is no rock, aggregate dealers have to truck stone in from Pennsylvania….it’s a rockless wasteland down here…lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Yeh I was going to say it really looks like the guy is going to work. A mountain bike, fishing rods and who knows what else. Who's he trying to kid?


well.... for my_ imo_... you got it!!!  scary ride to work!... makes running the freeways down here seem like a park walk... even with road rage shootings. 

i got scared right off, with the skiff parked along the boat ramp... seeing him out on the lake making waves only made situation worse... fishing and prob sighting for moose along the shores, too... i could write more, but i think any one of his pix worth more than any 1,000 words i could splatter out...

the *KK*: one tuff, brave Alaskan!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> being that there is no rock, aggregate dealers have to truck stone in from Pennsylvania….*it’s a rockless wasteland up here…lol*


isn't that what they said when the got to the moon?




or was it:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wow is all i can say... had i not just trekked on from where's i had left off... would have missed all the swell pix, etc... and

i am just here for the pix!!!!


----------



## Lee192233

Got my Granberg mill together. I'm hoping to make some slabs this weekend. 

Hope all you fellow scroungers have a great 4th weekend!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> man!!! a shop with a bar!  wonder if chipper's new barn's saw shop will have a bar in it, too!?? other than ones that fit the saws....


Not even close to a real bar (yet). Right now it's just some bar stools and a beer fridge. But now that you say that, I do have plumbing out there, so I could install some log siding inside, add some 2" or 3" milled slabs for an actual bar top, a urinal, and have at it! A REAL man-cave. Damn, I may have to do that, once I actually catch up on my other projects.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’re logging on an island? Where do they go with the logs? How do they transport them?


Make a raft in the bay out of several hundred bundles. Once the raft is big enough to accommodate a log ship. The raft is broken down and each individual bundle is loaded on a big ship. Then the wood is shipped to Asia.


----------



## farmer steve

ValleyForge said:


> being that there is no rock, aggregate dealers have to truck stone in from Pennsylvania….it’s a rockless wasteland down here…lol



Trade ya some rocks for some sand.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hey WA - you thinking maybe an AK gtg fishing trip might hold some merit?....up at KK's camp, maybe?....


I'm in it for the food. Just make sure KK doesn't skiff out on us. You know he is known for it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

ValleyForge said:


> being that there is no rock, aggregate dealers have to truck stone in from Pennsylvania….it’s a rockless wasteland down here…lol


Sounds like lyrics for a song. I can hear it now. " it’s a rockless wasteland "


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i learned it in my splitter's OM... always cylcle my ram 10 times summer, 20 in winter or fall, colder temps. i always do. i also always cycle my bucket up, down load, dump 10 times... always. I never go to work on cold seals, clearances or oil....
> 
> but sometimes it does seem a mute point!
> 
> View attachment 999757


Now I know why a guy would build his own loader!


----------



## 501Maico

sean donato said:


> Yes something like 3 or 4 years ago now. Yep, nuts cold most of January and a bit into February. We burn full time for heating, on average were 8 to 10 cord a year depending on how long it stays cold. That year I was splitting wood before the end of heating season, the wood shed hold a full 10 cord and then some. That sucked.


That's a lot of wood, I don't think I could do that. When the brutal cold hit I was not burning wood due to job and spending the weekends at my property in PA. The only wood I had was old wet oak that I never got around to splitting. When I needed wood I would split a wheelbarrow full with a maul or wedges. I burned all of it during those 2 months which I think was roughly 1 cord or a little more.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm still on the job mowing fields, around tree's and mowing everywhere else in sight.







In fact, this job is going to go on so long, I decided to set up camp so I can take breaks and rest as much as I want, lol






There are even fields of ferns to mow,






Here's how much fuel I burned in 10.3 hours of mowing heavy grass with some hills,






and that was off road nontaxed red fuel!

SR


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still on the job mowing fields, around tree's and mowing everywhere else in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, this job is going to go on so long, I decided to set up camp so I can take breaks and rest as much as I want, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even fields of ferns to mow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how much fuel I burned in 10.3 hours of mowing heavy grass with some hills,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was off road nontaxed red fuel!
> 
> SR


I like small camper you have. Would fit right in at the places I camp. as for the gas, Ouch! It would almost pay for itself to get some barb wire, fence it in and run some goats.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still on the job mowing fields, around tree's and mowing everywhere else in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, this job is going to go on so long, I decided to set up camp so I can take breaks and rest as much as I want, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even fields of ferns to mow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how much fuel I burned in 10.3 hours of mowing heavy grass with some hills,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was off road nontaxed red fuel!
> 
> SR


Nice work Rob.
Where's that at.
By the time you finish you'll need to start over  .
That's a thirsty bugger. I use about a gallon an hr working the L3800 hard.
Fuel cost are certainly high and especially on diesel, that's the lowest I've seen it.
I need to refill the little tractor, probably get it next week, won't be that much, thank God!


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> It would almost pay for itself to get some barb wire, fence it in and run some goats.


That's a 6' brush hog(shredder), if he's taking 5' swaths, how many goats do you think they'd need to be equivalent to him cutting for 10hrs .


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> What the old kubota? More like 22hp lol sure wish it had a cab and ac... here's some before till now pics. The last ones are current.


That looks great.
I like the jack!
I see it's ready for a grapple .
Got the brackets made up to mount the bed. Also tacked all but the front ones to the frame, then removed the bed. Today I plan on finishing the welds, tacking the jack back on, then hauling it home to blast it. I wanted it home yesterday, but things didn't go as I had hoped, may have set my goals a little high . Oh well, at least I made progress and didn't go backwards, well not that I know of yet lol.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW! now that is a Laker of a rock! amazing!!... how did u get it into the bucket? i got some smaller ones i want to move out of front yard garden area up at my ranch... and not sure just how to do it...'cause i don't want to scratch up the paint on the bucket....


Cant' remember if I used a tree I plan on removing, or if I was just able to get it in there. I'm honestly shocked the little tractor was able to pick it up.
If you look at the picture you can see the right side of the bucket is already bent . Good thing they are for work and that I'm not putting them on the kitchen island for pictures .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i can see why at a residence, but why at gravel pits? to make gravel out of them?


They just always have a few very large ones laying around that they haven't sold. They move the big ones on a lowboy trailer, 50k isn't abnormal . Many times when I a gravel pit closes they build nice homes around the ponds and there will be some large rocks at the entrance.
I've never seen them crush them, but they might?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Sounds like lyrics for a song. I can hear it now. " it’s a rockless wasteland "


----------



## Be Stihl

No scrounging but a friend came over to saw some boards with his Makita 6100. It’s on its second tank of fuel and needs more run time I think. He also brought an old Homelite SXL with a manual oiler. He asked if I thought he should be using the SXL to mill with. Seems like it would be a good idea even though it’s slow, it has much more torque. No pics of the saws but some of the boards, sorry.


----------



## Be Stihl

GrizG said:


> This question puzzled me so I went back and looked at the post... Then I laughed. I grabbed up images with the word "maple" in the name and dragged and dropped them. That one happened to be named maple.jpg!
> 
> Anyhow, yes, it's a left handed flint lock. Early Lancaster style with characteristics borrowed from several Issac Haines guns. The builder who stocked it is George Suiter, retired master of the gunsmith shop at Colonial Williamsburg, VA. It was a collaboration between journeyman Jon Laubach, George and I... I did much of the grunt work. George did the fine work.
> 
> View attachment 999488


Very nice carving and inlay of that patch box. I was introduced to long rifle building about 20 years ago, it’s hard to believe they made such works of art 200 years ago. That is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> I like small camper you have. Would fit right in at the places I camp. as for the gas, Ouch! It would almost pay for itself to get some barb wire, fence it in and run some goats.


i was thinking ag mowers, too!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Drug some logs out of the forest. This one looks good enough to mill, my friend nearby with a new sawmill is going to mill it for me. We’ll see what we got.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nice work Rob.
> Where's that at.
> By the time you finish you'll need to start over  .
> That's a thirsty bugger. I use about a gallon an hr working the L3800 hard.
> Fuel cost are certainly high and especially on diesel, that's the lowest I've seen it.
> I need to refill the little tractor, probably get it next week, won't be that much, thank God!


.


----------



## ValleyForge

chipper1 said:


> That looks great.
> I like the jack!
> I see it's ready for a grapple .
> Got the brackets made up to mount the bed. Also tacked all but the front ones to the frame, then removed the bed. Today I plan on finishing the welds, tacking the jack back on, then hauling it home to blast it. I wanted it home yesterday, but things didn't go as I had hoped, may have set my goals a little high . Oh well, at least I made progress and didn't go backwards, well not that I know of yet lol.
> View attachment 999822


Love the skidder!!!!


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> That's a 6' brush hog(shredder), if he's taking 5' swaths, how many goats do you think they'd need to be equivalent to him cutting for 10hrs .


I was thinking more of a daily thing. Rotate your herd and never have to mow again.


----------



## GrizG

Be Stihl said:


> Very nice carving and inlay of that patch box. I was introduced to long rifle building about 20 years ago, it’s hard to believe they made such works of art 200 years ago. That is a beautiful thing.


I built some crappy kits in the early 70s and then had a chance to work in the gun shop in Williamsburg in the 80s. Shifted to fine woodworking and am getting fired up about flint guns again. I find it’s good to have multiple hobbies and interests to cycle through over time... including cycling!


----------



## jolj

sean donato​I have a Kubota L4701 or 47hp, LA765 front loader, BH2 backhoe, RCR1872 cutter & RTR1274 tiller, also a BB1272 box blade.
It was a retirement gift & to dig up tin acres of pine stumps, after the timber folks lift.
I just removed the backhoe & installed the three point hitch.
I KNOW YOU'LL PICTURES!
The tractor 18 miles away on the farm, so maybe next time. I found one!


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i learned it in my splitter's OM... always cylcle my ram 10 times summer, 20 in winter or fall, colder temps. i always do. i also always cycle my bucket up, down load, dump 10 times... always. I never go to work on cold seals, clearances or oil....
> 
> but sometimes it does seem a mute point!
> 
> View attachment 999757


Cycling the cylinders doesn't induce much heat into the system as it's just low pressure, low stress with no weight. I've worked on several hydraulic systems now that will hold something over relief or run oil through a restricted orifice to heat the oil before the system can be used. I don't worry too terribly much with slow cycling cylinders. Pretty much do a function check and get going. The sudt² thats in the kubota was specifically designed for low temp poor point, so it's kinda moot. And normal hydraulic oil is a 10 or 15 wt oil anyway.


----------



## sean donato

501Maico said:


> That's a lot of wood, I don't think I could do that. When the brutal cold hit I was not burning wood due to job and spending the weekends at my property in PA. The only wood I had was old wet oak that I never got around to splitting. When I needed wood I would split a wheelbarrow full with a maul or wedges. I burned all of it during those 2 months which I think was roughly 1 cord or a little more.
> 
> View attachment 999792
> View attachment 999793


I pretty much keep everything in log form off the ground (as best I can) and rotate the piles every 2 years or so. They are basically dry enough to burn when they get bucked, split, and stacked in the shed. The splitter has a hydraulic lift in it and a 5" cylinder it's a bit slow but powered through most anything with ease. Log splitter 2.0 will have a 4 way and eventually 6 way or box wedge on it. Hoping to make it more of a mini processor as I Hate splitting wood more then anything. Don't mind the rest of the process. Just the splitting part. Hogs up a lot of time, add in I also help my dad and brothers put with wood for their houses, I cut and split a decent bit in a year. 


chipper1 said:


> That looks great.
> I like the jack!
> I see it's ready for a grapple .
> Got the brackets made up to mount the bed. Also tacked all but the front ones to the frame, then removed the bed. Today I plan on finishing the welds, tacking the jack back on, then hauling it home to blast it. I wanted it home yesterday, but things didn't go as I had hoped, may have set my goals a little high . Oh well, at least I made progress and didn't go backwards, well not that I know of yet lol.
> View attachment 999822


Yep, diverted valve is piped in, but I have to finish making brackets for the lines before I hose that and the aux ports. Debating on making a grapple or buying an EA wicked series. Money vs time thing... you know. 


djg james said:


> I was thinking more of a daily thing. Rotate your herd and never have to mow again.


Actually, thought about doing this in my yard, but the wife wouldn't hear about me fencing in the entire yard around the house to keep a few goats so i didn't have to mow anymore.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yep, diverted valve is piped in, but I have to finish making brackets for the lines before I hose that and the aux ports. Debating on making a grapple or buying an EA wicked series. Money vs time thing... you know.


If you can afford it, just snagged the EA unit up. But, you know you'll want to mod it anyway .


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> Love the skidder!!!!


Thanks, I use that about a 1/5 of the time I use the tractor, it's amazing what I use it for.
I wish I had more videos of it working, but since many times I'm by myself and doing sketchy jobs I can't take a chance videoing (especially when it's for a paying client).
Lots of uses.
Here's a few back leaners I did this spring.


This one is a good example because you can see the backlean. Basically the whole left spar and the base up to the split are all leaning towards the house.
Don't try this at home kids, well not at your home  .

Pulling brush/tops.

Getting leaners to the trail.

Too small of a tree for a wedge, no problem, use the power wedge .
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/HS-PSMnVKBk


----------



## chipper1

jolj said:


> sean donato​I have a Kubota L4701 or 47hp, LA765 front loader, BH2 backhoe, RCR1872 cutter & RTR1274 tiller, also a BB1272 box blade.
> It was a retirement gift & to dig up tin acres of pine stumps, after the timber folks lift.
> I just removed the backhoe & installed the three point hitch.
> I KNOW YOU'LL PICTURES!
> The tractor 18 miles away on the farm, so maybe next time. I found one!
> View attachment 999881


Sweet!
I like my bota's .


----------



## chipper1

Got the trailer home, picked up the "blaster", and 10 bags of sand, the next phase of fun starts tomorrow . 
Not many say, I wish I would have built my barn smaller .


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Got the trailer home, picked up the "blaster", and 10 bags of sand, the next phase of fun starts tomorrow .
> Not many say, I wish I would have built my barn smaller .
> 
> View attachment 999894


Told ya.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> If you can afford it, just snagged the EA unit up. But, you know you'll want to mod it anyway .


Yes, yes, that is true lol.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, I use that about a 1/5 of the time I use the tractor, it's amazing what I use it for.
> I wish I had more videos of it working, but since many times I'm by myself and doing sketchy jobs I can't take a chance videoing (especially when it's for a paying client).
> Lots of uses.
> Here's a few back leaners I did this spring.
> 
> 
> This one is a good example because you can see the backlean. Basically the whole left spar and the base up to the split are all leaning towards the house.
> Don't try this at home kids, well not at your home  .
> 
> Pulling brush/tops.
> 
> Getting leaners to the trail.
> 
> Too small of a tree for a wedge, no problem, use the power wedge .
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/HS-PSMnVKBk



I've done some of the same, just with the winch on my (deck over)trailer... can't use it in too deep in the woods though. 100 foot of rope just don't get you too far.


----------



## sean donato

So got some more good ish, I think, may be, possibly, good news. I'm a massive cheap arse (as most of you should have figured by now.) Been on the look oit for a cheap, but nice vehicle for my wife to drive. Found the perfect thing about an hour and half away. 08 ford escape. V6 4x4 auto, 165k miles. Runs like crap . Pictures are pretty clean and rot free. He wants $900.00 for it, gonna try to jew him down to $600, but I'll pay his asking price if I have to. Biggest issue I have is I need to be at work by 1 and he's being a bit of an arse about picking it up tomorrow morning, but we settled on 10:00 am. That will put me pretty close for time to get to work on time, but I think I can make it. Figured even if I have to swing another engine in it. (I wont) it's still a $6-8k vehicle with those miles on it working right. Wish me luck lol. Hopefully it runs good enough to get it on the trailer cause I still haven't had time to mount the winch on it, and my brother has the deck over clogged up with scrap....


----------



## cantoo

Colpoy's Bay, Ontario. This site has a few rocks. That's my L35 for scale. If you zoom in on the picture of the excavator and look in front of the hoe bucket you can see better how steep it is.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> That's a 6' brush hog(shredder), if he's taking 5' swaths, how many goats do you think they'd need to be equivalent to him cutting for 10hrs .


 Not to mention the owner of the property would have me out there with a dustpan and broom sweeping up goat terds!! lol

That same tractor with a 9' haybine at 1200 RPM's will go all day long burning 3 quarts an hour!







BUT, running the PTO at 540 and working the diesel hard, it gets thirsty!






SR


----------



## Ryan A

sean donato said:


> So got some more good ish, I think, may be, possibly, good news. I'm a massive cheap arse (as most of you should have figured by now.) Been on the look oit for a cheap, but nice vehicle for my wife to drive. Found the perfect thing about an hour and half away. 08 ford escape. V6 4x4 auto, 165k miles. Runs like crap . Pictures are pretty clean and rot free. He wants $900.00 for it, gonna try to jew him down to $600, but I'll pay his asking price if I have to. Biggest issue I have is I need to be at work by 1 and he's being a bit of an arse about picking it up tomorrow morning, but we settled on 10:00 am. That will put me pretty close for time to get to work on time, but I think I can make it. Figured even if I have to swing another engine in it. (I wont) it's still a $6-8k vehicle with those miles on it working right. Wish me luck lol. Hopefully it runs good enough to get it on the trailer cause I still haven't had time to mount the winch on it, and my brother has the deck over clogged up with scrap....


Hour and a half which way? West, East?? Keep in mind. I’m in Delaware county. Havertown, Pa to be exact.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Not even close to a real bar (yet). Right now it's just some bar stools and a beer fridge. But now that you say that, I do have plumbing out there, *so I could install some log siding inside*, add some 2" or 3" milled slabs for an actual bar top, a urinal, and have at it! A REAL man-cave. Damn, I may have to do that, once I actually catch up on my other projects.


great idea! 

they built inside, a replica of the front of D-ick Proenneke's Twin Lakes, AK log cabin he built over at the D-Proenneke Museum in Donnellson, Iowa....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Not to mention the owner of the property would have me out there with a dustpan and broom sweeping up goat terds!! lol
> 
> That same tractor with a 9' haybine at 1200 RPM's will go all day long burning 3 quarts an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, running the PTO at 540 and working the diesel hard, it gets thirsty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


cool pix! and for sure... don't want to run out of diesellll!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's a 6' brush hog(shredder), if he's taking 5' swaths, how many goats do you think they'd need to be equivalent to him cutting for 10hrs .


the job sounds large scale! i was thinking a bat wing mite speed things up a bit....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Cant' remember if I used a tree I plan on removing, or if I was just able to get it in there. I'm honestly shocked the little tractor was able to pick it up. If you look at the picture you can see the right side of the bucket is already bent . They just always have a few very large ones laying around that they haven't sold. They move the big ones on a lowboy trailer, *50k isn't abnorma*l . Many times when I a gravel pit closes they build nice homes around the ponds and there will be some large rocks at the entrance.
> I've never seen them crush them, but they might?


$
T
#

or?


----------



## ValleyForge

jolj said:


> sean donato​I have a Kubota L4701 or 47hp, LA765 front loader, BH2 backhoe, RCR1872 cutter & RTR1274 tiller, also a BB1272 box blade.
> It was a retirement gift & to dig up tin acres of pine stumps, after the timber folks lift.
> I just removed the backhoe & installed the three point hitch.
> I KNOW YOU'LL PICTURES!
> The tractor 18 miles away on the farm, so maybe next time. I found one!
> View attachment 999881


You gotta love holes on farms!!! I’m forever telling idiots I come across about the holes on my farm and how they can help fill them…lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> I was thinking more of a daily thing. Rotate your herd and never have to mow again.


down here it would a bit 'off grid' to have such nice grasses in that quantity... and shred it rather than run cows on it... well, other than the ferns... unless perhaps early spring shoots ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> You gotta love holes on farms!!! I’m forever telling idiots I come across about_ the holes on my farm and how they can help fill them…lol_


lol - got more than just a couple on my To-Do! agenda list at mine... one getting bigger under the propane tank. next roundup, time to face off! fill that hole with chunks a brick/stone... and sand top soil. see how far its lil claws get thru that! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> *Cycling the cylinders doesn't induce much heat into the system as it's just low pressure, low stress with no weight. *I've worked on several hydraulic systems now that will hold something over relief or run oil through a restricted orifice to heat the oil before the system can be used. I don't worry too terribly much with slow cycling cylinders. Pretty much do a function check and get going. The sudt² thats in the kubota was specifically designed for low temp poor point, so it's kinda moot. And normal hydraulic oil is a 10 or 15 wt oil anyway.


not so sure i can totally _cowtown_ with your thots sd - not at 101f+ in the shade... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Actually, thought about doing this in my yard, but the wife wouldn't hear about me fencing in the entire yard around the house to keep a few goats so i didn't have to mow anymore.


Farmer Steve has a mower that is goat powered....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sweet!
> I like my bota's .


and i like my quotas.... but sometimes i go quota +


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Got the trailer home, picked up the "blaster", and 10 bags of sand, the next phase of fun starts tomorrow .
> *Not many say, I wish I would have built my barn smalle*r .
> 
> View attachment 999894


and not many can say, _and i built it myself!_


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol - got more than just a couple on my To-Do! agenda list at mine... one getting bigger under the propane tank. next roundup, time to face off! fill that hole with chunks a brick/stone... and sand top soil. see how far its lil claws get thru that! ~


I can get you some liberals from DC to help fill the holes…lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still on the job mowing fields, around tree's and mowing everywhere else in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, this job is going to go on so long, I decided to set up camp so I can take breaks and rest as much as I want, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even fields of ferns to mow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how much fuel I burned in 10.3 hours of mowing heavy grass with some hills,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was off road nontaxed red fuel!
> 
> SR


Im glad the company I work for supplies saw gas and bar oil. At 2 to 2.5 gallons of gas and a gallon of bar oil a day. It would ad up fast with today's fuel prices. There are three of us hand felling for this company. As well as two Tiger Cat feller bunchers and two John Deer 300 series dangle head processors. We work six days a week and the three of us Stihl burn a 55 gallon drum of saw gas every week. Before Bunchers and Processors started coming into the picture 25 years ago out here. We had 16 timber cutters on the falling crew and five to seven knot bumpers and buckers between the log landing's and sorting/bundling yard, and we Stihl didn't produce as much wood as two of today's state of the art Bunchers and two state of the art Processors! Therefore, Im very fortunate  to have a position as a hand cutter on this logging crew regardless of the dangers involved!  All I can do keep my nose to the grindstone, keep my head up, work hard, and also...

...Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!

Good night guys. 4:00 AM comes early! One of these days I'll have time to kick back on a day off and chat it up with you guys! I'll try to post some good 'ol Alaska felling and logging pics for yall ASAP!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> So got some more good ish, I think, may be, possibly, good news. I'm a massive cheap arse (as most of you should have figured by now.) Been on the look oit for a cheap, but nice vehicle for my wife to drive. Found the perfect thing about an hour and half away. 08 ford escape. V6 4x4 auto, 165k miles. Runs like crap ._ Pictures are pretty clean and rot free. He wants $900.00 for it, gonna try to jew him down to $600_, but I'll pay his asking price if I have to. Figured even if I have to swing another engine in it. (I wont) it's still a $6-8k vehicle with those miles on it working right. *Wish me luck *lol. Hopefully it runs good enough to get it on the trailer cause I still haven't had time to mount the winch on it, and my brother has the deck over clogged up with scrap....


yeah! - hope the wife likes it..... keep us posted!!! hope some  soon, too... maybe

at least it is rot free!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im glad the company I work for supplies saw gas and bar oil. At 2 to 2.5 gallons of gas and a gallon of bar oil a day. It would ad up fast with today's fuel prices. There are three of us hand felling for this company. As well as two Tiger Cat feller bunchers and two John Deer 300 series dangle head processors. We work six days a week and the three of us Stihl burn a 55 gallon drum of saw gas every week. Before Bunchers and Processors started coming into the picture 25 years ago out here. We had 16 timber cutters on the falling crew and five to seven knot bumpers and buckers between the log landing's and sorting/bundling yard, and we Stihl didn't produce as much wood as two of today's state of the art Bunchers and two state of the art Processors! Therefore, Im very fortunate  to have a position as a hand cutter on this logging crew regardless of the dangers involved!  All I can do keep my nose to the grindstone, keep my head up, work hard, and also...
> 
> ...Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!
> 
> Good night guys. 4:00 AM comes early! One of these days I'll have time to kick back on a day off and chat it up with you guys! I'll try to post some good 'ol Alaska felling and logging pics for yall ASAP!


hi KK - i see you are _a skiff_ and a hop bit down S from Homer....  

hope you keep those AK adventure 'cards and letters' coming...


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the job sounds large scale! i was thinking a bat wing mite speed things up a bit....
> View attachment 999962


My farmer friend has a 15 footer. What a beast that is.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning field mowers and all the rest.


----------



## somebigman

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 999725


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!


----------



## 501Maico

Sawyer Rob said:


> Not to mention the owner of the property would have me out there with a dustpan and broom sweeping up goat terds!! lol
> 
> That same tractor with a 9' haybine at 1200 RPM's will go all day long burning 3 quarts an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, running the PTO at 540 and working the diesel hard, it gets thirsty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I wonder if that little baby goat from the cartoons is for hire? That's all you would need and I don't think he poops.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the job sounds large scale! i was thinking a bat wing mite speed things up a bit....
> View attachment 999962


 That it would, IF the trees were further apart!

Much of the farm has rows and rows of oak, cherry, walnut and other species of hybrid trees that he wants mowed between! Some places I can't even get between the trees with my tractor now.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> That it would, IF the trees were further apart!
> 
> Much of the farm has rows and rows of oak, cherry, walnut and other species of hybrid trees that he wants mowed between! Some places I can't even get between the trees with my tractor now.
> 
> SR


Need me to bring my L3800 and the 5 footer over .


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Told ya.


Yep, but for the most part trailers will be stored outside  .
I could always just add two ft onto that bay right at the door .


----------



## jolj

chipper1 said:


> Yep, but for the most part trailers will be stored outside  .
> I could always just add two ft onto that bay right at the door .


Better too long, then too short!


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Wish I could say the same. These are from planting one treeView attachment 999661
> 
> And there are rocks and rock walls everywhere on my property. Even deep in the woods View attachment 999662
> View attachment 999663
> View attachment 999664


We’ve seen several places like that by Albany and I told the boys someone in an awful lot of hard work at some point.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Got my Granberg mill together. I'm hoping to make some slabs this weekend. View attachment 999765
> 
> Hope all you fellow scroungers have a great 4th weekend!


Awesome! I think I’ll grab one of those soon. My youngest son can learn to mill.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Cape Cod was awesome. We saw some places we hadn’t seen before. Walked about seven miles on the beach so I’m really sore today but it was worth it.

We leave NY this evening to start the trek back.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $
> T
> #
> 
> or?


Little bit of tonnage, little bit of what type of specialty equipment needed to haul them, and a little bit of what is needed on the receiving end for setup, all adding up to a lot of little bits .
Rocks get real heavy, before they get real big, and really big rocks are crazy heavy, and nor easy to move as most don't have the equipment to move them.


----------



## svk

Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Need me to bring my L3800 and the 5 footer over .


 He has a small john deere with a 5' cutter on it, and I encourage him to cut between the trees with it.

He just doesn't seem to last long out there! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> He has a small john deere with a 5' cutter on it, and I encourage him to cut between the trees with it.
> 
> He just doesn't seem to last long out there! lol
> 
> SR


That happens, especially in this weather .
Did you guys get any of that rain, it went just north of us. Bummer because we could have used it, pretty dry here.


----------



## jolj

chipper1 said:


> That happens, especially in this weather .
> Did you guys get any of that rain, it went just north of us. Bummer because we could have used it, pretty dry here.


I get rain every week here in South Carolina.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


I usually do when it's on the same topic, sorry if I'm making it harder to catch up .

I really hate the way the new quote feature works, it's easier to leave them all in one post actually. When you cut the next ones half the time is doesn't pick up who you are quoting, and most all the time you have to delete who you were quoting as it's still left in the post you are making . The old system you just responded to the first guy, cut out the rest of the quotes, hit "post reply", then made the next post.
It still works that way over at the other place, although I don't comment much over there so...


----------



## chipper1

jolj said:


> I get rain every week here in South Carolina.


You need the humidity to add to the 90 degree temps right  .
We have friends down there, too hot for this guy, but you do what you gotta do and keep on trucking .


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Colpoy's Bay, Ontario. This site has a few rocks. That's my L35 for scale. If you zoom in on the picture of the excavator and look in front of the hoe bucket you can see better how steep it is.


Yep, we got rocks!


----------



## Be Stihl

A little more progress on the shaving horse today, I got legs under it. The wood was scrounged maple, hope that counts. If it don’t work I can always chuck it in the Jotul for heat.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

IF I just want to move a big rock, I generally can drag it,






BUT, if I want to lift it, I have to break out the big guns!






SR


----------



## ValleyForge

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF I just want to move a big rock, I generally can drag it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, if I want to lift it, I have to break out the big guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


It’s just not fair you guys have rocks…where’s the social justice….you rockists…..


----------



## ValleyForge

They're Not Laughing Now: Wood-burning Stoves and Firewood in Short Supply in Germany as Citizens Fear Freezing to Death Due to Gas Shortages


In 2018 during his speech to the UN General Assembly President Donald Trump lodged a warning to Germany about their country’s reliance on Russian energy. The German delegation laughed on camera at the remarks. In June Russia announced it will reduce natural gas flows through a key European...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## WoodAbuser

ValleyForge said:


> It’s just not fair you guys have rocks…where’s the social justice….you rockists…..


It's not fair that u r always on shore leave either, but u don't hear us ragging u about that!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


I may be one of the guilty parties. I've tried to multi-quote before, and for some reason, just can't wrap my head around it. I always screw it up when I try to multi-quote LOL!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bought my gooseneck last year, and bought a 12K winch for it. But haven't had it installed yet. It's not something that I want to tackle myself as I hate dealing with electrical. So, I'm finally going to have my plow dealer install it for me in the next few weeks. I've had a need for a winch with my plow trucks for years and years, but now you watch. As soon as I have it installed, I won't have a need for it for a while! At least that's my hope.

I'm not a Harbor Freight advocate by any means, and I'll almost never buy tools there. But when I started researching winches, this Badland winch kept coming up in conversations. It's sold by Harbor Freight, but I've looked at hundreds of reviews, and it's awfully hard to find a bad review on them. So, I'm giving one a shot. This seems rock solid, and heavy as hell. So, I'm anxious to see how it actually performs.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The problem with the Badland winch is the "duty cycle"...

Should be OK for occasional use on a trailer though.

SR


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sawyer Rob said:


> The problem with the Badland winch is the "duty cycle"...
> 
> Should be OK for occasional use on a trailer though.
> 
> SR


I haven't seen anything about it's duty cycle. Honestly, I don't even know what that means. Would you explain this in a little more detail please? Because if there is some issue that I'm not aware of, I'd just as soon buy another winch for the trailer and use the Badland one here around my property. I'd rather not be let down "in the field" when in the middle of a blizzard somewhere when I really need it to work.


----------



## Be Stihl

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still on the job mowing fields, around tree's and mowing everywhere else in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, this job is going to go on so long, I decided to set up camp so I can take breaks and rest as much as I want, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are even fields of ferns to mow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how much fuel I burned in 10.3 hours of mowing heavy grass with some hills,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was off road nontaxed red fuel!
> 
> SR


Let’s go Brandon


----------



## Jere39

For all you wheelbarrow runners, I had some landscaping done this week and the crew threw down this small force of Jacksons:




Was thinking I might have coaxed a little firewood moving from the crew - but it didn't happen.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Jere39 said:


> For all you wheelbarrow runners, I had some landscaping done this week and the crew threw down this small force of Jacksons:
> 
> View attachment 1000051
> 
> 
> Was thinking I might have coaxed a little firewood moving from the crew - but it didn't happen.


You are just going to have to wait for H-Ranch to be back on the job.


----------



## djg james

JustPlainJeff said:


> ....... I'm not a Harbor Freight advocate by any means, and I'll almost never buy tools there. But when I started researching winches, this Badland winch kept coming up in conversations. It's sold by Harbor Freight, but I've looked at hundreds of reviews, and it's awfully hard to find a bad review on them. So, I'm giving one a shot. This seems rock solid, and heavy as hell. So, I'm anxious to see how it actually performs.
> View attachment 1000033


I too, really don't care for the quality found at HF, but some say their gas engines, Predator, really work well on log splitters.


----------



## H-Ranch

JustPlainJeff said:


> I haven't seen anything about it's duty cycle. Honestly, I don't even know what that means. Would you explain this in a little more detail please? Because if there is some issue that I'm not aware of, I'd just as soon buy another winch for the trailer and use the Badland one here around my property. I'd rather not be let down "in the field" when in the middle of a blizzard somewhere when I really need it to work.


Duty cycle just refers to the percentage of "on" time. This is from the Badlands 12k owners manual:
Duty Cycle Rating
5% (45 sec at Max Rated Load;
14 min, 15 sec Rest)

That means if it pulls for 45 seconds, then it needs to cool for 14 minutes and 15 seconds (=5% on time). And that's at max load, lighter load can pull longer or have less cool down time, though probably shouldn't push it a lot more.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Duty cycle just refers to the percentage of "on" time. This is from the Badlands 12k owners manual:
> Duty Cycle Rating
> 5% (45 sec at Max Rated Load;
> 14 min, 15 sec Rest)
> 
> That means if it pulls for 45 seconds, then it needs to cool for 14 minutes and 15 seconds (=5% on time). And that's at max load, lighter load can pull longer or have less cool down time, though probably shouldn't push it a lot more.


Thanks, that makes sense. I've got the bottom of the line HF winch to pull small logs (haha) onto my small 5x8 trailer. It pulls for a few seconds, then it cuts out. Have to let it set for a minute, then I can pull again. This one, 2000 lbs ca $50 just isn't enough. That 12k # (that's POUNDS not HASHTAG, WTF is hashtag?) would work for me since I would never be at the maximum. Just can't justify the cost for the few logs I would load. Now if someone wants to GIFT me one......


----------



## H-Ranch

Jere39 said:


> For all you wheelbarrow runners, I had some landscaping done this week and the crew threw down this small force of Jacksons:


Wow! If I'm counting right, I could haul firewood 8 times faster if I had that fleet!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Ignoring the duty cycle = burnt out winch... Just running with no load, builds heat.

You just have to be VERY patient with the cheaper winches, and don't overheat them.

SR


----------



## turnkey4099

Age is beginning o show. I can boost saws around, pitch brush, split/load, etc for 3-4 hours but I can't walk 50' without my legs feeling they have been badly abused, weak.. Yesterday I was working on the Horse Chestnut scrounge and was pretty beat from the heat after 3 hours (I started in the cool of the morning in the shade but some sob cut down the shade and I had to work in the sun). Decided to bag it for the day, load what I had and go home. Got home and the temp was only 74. I almost put on my p&&&y hat (yes I do have one that my bodies made me. It is even pink). Out tomorrow to continue where I left off but temp is supposed to be near 90 - looks like anohter early quit for me.


----------



## ValleyForge

Sawyer Rob said:


> Ignoring the duty cycle = burnt out winch... Just running with no load, builds heat.
> 
> You just have to be VERY patient with the cheaper winches, and don't overheat them.
> 
> SR


Same thing with cheaper air compressors…you just need to be careful with them.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> For all you wheelbarrow runners, I had some landscaping done this week and the crew threw down this small force of Jacksons:
> 
> View attachment 1000051
> 
> 
> Was thinking I might have coaxed a little firewood moving from the crew - but it didn't happen.


Looks like a redmax backpack blower too  .
Are they resetting the papers, or removing them.


----------



## Lionsfan

Jere39 said:


> For all you wheelbarrow runners, I had some landscaping done this week and the crew threw down this small force of Jacksons:
> 
> View attachment 1000051
> 
> 
> Was thinking I might have coaxed a little firewood moving from the crew - but it didn't happen.


I was in the market for as new buggy last year and ended up buying a Truper. Looks identical to the one that's flipped upside down , except mine came with a solid tire, which I ended up replacing with a pneumatic one.


----------



## Philbert

H-Ranch said:


> That means if it pulls for 45 seconds, then it needs to cool for 14 minutes and 15 seconds (=5% on time).


I am familiar with the term ‘Duty Cycle’ from welders, etc. But 5% is really surprising. What is a typical duty cycle on a higher quality winch?

Thanks 


Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Philbert said:


> I am familiar with the term ‘Duty Cycle’ from welders, etc. But 5% is really surprising. What is a typical duty cycle on a higher quality winch?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Philbert


 I don't know the actual rating, but my Warn 12,000 has made pull after pull, winching my "loaded" pu way back into the mountains, to build a cabin and it never overheated one time.

How do I know this you ask? Because the Warn has thermo overload protection that if overheated it will shut the winch off and then "reset" when it cools back down. I remember reading in the manual, once tripped, the winch will only winch out, it will not winch in, but I've never tripped it, and I've winched MANY heavy loads with it, sometimes back-to-back.

BTW, I have a couple of those Badland winches too, when it comes to the motor, they are just very light duty.

SR


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> I am familiar with the term ‘Duty Cycle’ from welders, etc. But 5% is really surprising. What is a typical duty cycle on a higher quality winch?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Philbert


That's a great question and it seems many manufactures are reluctant to publish a number. I have looked for it in the past as well since I was curious also. 

Most do say to winch at or near max load for "short periods" or "one minute max" and to allow the winch to cool for a few minutes. Or not to winch if the motor is "hot to the touch". Some may depend on thermal switches and such to limit the duty cycle as mentioned on one of the smaller winches by @djg james .

I would guess that most winching is not at the max load for extended periods so there is probably more "on time" with less load. But if you're looking to operate an electric winch at max load continuously then you're going to be disappointed and you probably need a different solution.


----------



## Cowboy254

turnkey4099 said:


> I started in the cool of the morning in the shade but some sob cut down the shade and I had to work in the sun.



I can't believe someone would do that. Did you get a look at his plates?


----------



## Cowboy254

My trips out to the woodshed at the moment are like trips down scrounge memory lane. I have two main bays that hold 5.5 cord each but generally don't burn a whole bay each year. So, rather than leave the same wood in the back of each bay for ever, I'd move it across to the other bay somewhere in the middle. But some bits would find themselves getting moved back and forth for a number of years. I assume that all you blokes are just like me and know which tree each piece of wood they burn came from, right? Am I right? 

This piece of manna gum...







came from this scrounge from way back in April 2016




Good times. That was before I got Limby, the 460 was my go-to saw back then. I'll see what else is in the shed.


----------



## LondonNeil

Oi! One post please didn't you read Steve's message! 
Although I think our Texan lumberjack was the main offender and the two pages of posts yesterday.

And yes I remember certain splits, less common trees, hard to split logs and so on.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> My trips out to the woodshed at the moment are like trips down scrounge memory lane. I have two main bays that hold 5.5 cord each but generally don't burn a whole bay each year. So, rather than leave the same wood in the back of each bay for ever, I'd move it across to the other bay somewhere in the middle. But some bits would find themselves getting moved back and forth for a number of years. I assume that all you blokes are just like me and know which tree each piece of wood they burn came from, right? Am I right?
> 
> This piece of manna gum...
> 
> View attachment 1000171
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000172
> 
> 
> came from this scrounge from way back in April 2016
> 
> View attachment 1000170
> 
> 
> Good times. That was before I got Limby, the 460 was my go-to saw back then. I'll see what else is in the shed.


It's ALIVE!!


----------



## Jere39

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a redmax backpack blower too  .
> Are they resetting the papers, or removing them.


They pulled the brick pavers, pulled all but that center ornamental tree. There were a couple Stihl saws there too, but the excavator with thumb pulled everything out instead. Then the excavator rolled into my woods and collected three large rocks/boulders to use in the fresh landscape. In the meantime a couple of guys scraped the moss and poly sand off the bricks, re-leveled the bed and re-layed the bricks. I considered doing this myself, my wife declared me unfit for this duty, and I assume guessed how long it would have taken me. So, the pros came Monday morning and completed this in 4 hours. If you have another 2:50 interest, I played around with my drone and compiled this quick summary:


----------



## sean donato

Ryan A said:


> Hour and a half which way? West, East?? Keep in mind. I’m in Delaware county. Havertown, Pa to be exact.


Lehighton. So north and east. Not a bad drive really.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


Nope!  massive pain on the phone...


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> Duty cycle just refers to the percentage of "on" time. This is from the Badlands 12k owners manual:
> Duty Cycle Rating
> 5% (45 sec at Max Rated Load;
> 14 min, 15 sec Rest)
> 
> That means if it pulls for 45 seconds, then it needs to cool for 14 minutes and 15 seconds (=5% on time). And that's at max load, lighter load can pull longer or have less cool down time, though probably shouldn't push it a lot more.


I call bull on that duty cycle... had mine so hot the one day I thought it would catch fire. Had all 100 feet of rope out, plus All the chain I had trying to get a big oak log out in 20 foot sections...... 5 min run and took more like a half hour to cool off before It felt semi cool.


----------



## sean donato

Guess I should add this is the same winch that was on munold f-150 frommoit four wheeling days, then migrated to the deck over. Still works, still pulls whatever out and on I need. Warn makes great winches, but if tour not using it daily there's no need to pay those prices.


----------



## sean donato

I also got that escape this morning. Pretty nice shape, didn't bother to (you know what) him down at all. Loaded it up and headed for home. Got home just in time to change and head for work. I'll have a bit of time in the morning to mess with it tomorrow. 90% sure I know what the problem is already. Till I can confirm, I'll say he threw all the wrong parts at it and all it should need is a small harness repair and a new fuse.... love my cheap beater cars lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I wonder if that little baby goat from the cartoons is for hire? *That's all you would need and I don't think he poops.*


maybe that explains why SR is shredding and the Rancher is not running cattle...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Need me to bring my L3800 and the 5 footer over .


prolly after SR is done shredding... he will be out there running a finish mower....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning field mowers and all the rest.


i counted one, did i miss someone...?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yep, but for the most part trailers will be stored outside  .
> I could always just add two ft onto that bay right at the door .


i think SR's travel trailer set up is pretty slick! almost looks as if the Rancher made the cut out just for him.... 

_'it's the next right, just up ahead....'

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey guys. Cape Cod was awesome. We saw some places we hadn’t seen before. Walked about seven miles on the beach so I’m really sore today but it was worth it.
> 
> We leave NY this evening to start the trek back.


the Atlantic coast is nice! walked beaches along it many times down in NJ area... sand dollars, star fish... and flat rocks to skip on out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Guess I should add this is the same winch that was on munold f-150 frommoit four wheeling days, then migrated to the deck over. Still works, still pulls whatever out and on I need. Warn makes great winches, but if tour not using it daily there's no need to pay those prices.


the 75 G3 they used to whizzz thru tree limbs along power lines at my place had an awesome winch. doubt much it could not yank on out....

pro level


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I also got that escape this morning. Pretty nice shape, didn't bother to (you know what) him down at all. Loaded it up and headed for home. Got home just in time to change and head for work. I'll have a bit of time in the morning to mess with it tomorrow. 90% sure I know what the problem is already. Till I can confirm, I'll say he threw all the wrong parts at it and all it should need is a small harness repair and a new fuse.... _love my cheap beater cars lol._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Little bit of tonnage, little bit of what type of specialty equipment needed to haul them, and a little bit of what is needed on the receiving end for setup, all adding up to a lot of little bits .
> Rocks get real heavy, before they get real big, and really big rocks are crazy heavy, and nor easy to move as most don't have the equipment to move them.


as i read ur reply to my question - you are saying 50K Tons? 50,000 Tons? 

not my idea of a lot of little bits!

just sayin'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> He has a small john deere with a 5' cutter on it, and I encourage him to cut between the trees with it.
> 
> He just doesn't seem to last long out there! lol
> 
> SR


not on a small tractor and if it has no shade... especially after breakfast or lunch and close to 100f!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


any special requests for multiple Likes ??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I get rain every week here in South Carolina.


every week? really - sounds like Seattle...


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


>


Didn't have time for pics today, I'll grab a few in the morning for you..... your darn near as demanding as my wife.....
I also have 2 parts saws sitting in unopened boxes lol. Work sucks right now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I usually do when it's on the same topic, sorry if I'm making it harder to catch up .
> 
> I really hate the way the new quote feature works, it's easier to leave them all in one post actually. When you cut the next ones half the time is doesn't pick up who you are quoting, and most all the time you have to delete who you were quoting as it's still left in the post you are making . The old system you just responded to the first guy, cut out the rest of the quotes, hit "post reply", then made the next post.
> It still works that way over at the other place, although I don't comment much over there so...


i guess i could try 5 or 6 pages of ST thread posts... all in just one great big reply post. let the reader sort out the names, etc... topics. is there any limit to the size of the text box? i know this site does not respond normally to std enhanced text protocoal... sometimes it's hard it seems to just reply with a simple... hello


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Didn't have time for pics today, I'll grab a few in the morning for you..... your darn near as demanding as my wife.....
> I also have 2 parts saws sitting in unopened boxes lol. Work sucks right now.




evening sd -

trust me, prob not even close....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I usually do when it's on the same topic, sorry if I'm making it harder to catch up .
> 
> _I really hate the way the new quote feature works,_ it's easier to leave them all in one post actually. When you cut the next ones half the time is doesn't pick up who you are quoting, and most all the time you have to delete who you were quoting as it's still left in the post you are making . The old system you just responded to the first guy, cut out the rest of the quotes, hit "post reply", then made the next post.
> It still works that way over at the other place, although I don't comment much over there so...


i never use it, just do a reply and then use my graphics skills to manage the reply and white space....

oops!, sorry svk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You need the humidity to add to the 90 degree temps right  .
> We have friends down there, too hot for this guy, but you do what you gotta do and keep on trucking .


hi chipper - it was gray, wet and humid here all afternoon. then weather moved on, blue skys and some cumulus... a breeze and then the humidity din't seem quite so bad. actually, quite nice late in afternoon here...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I took these photos from inside the cab of the six pack on the way back to camp after work the other day. She and her wee one's were just off the road at about 10 yards. While slowly mosy'n away. She kept looking back at us as to say "PISS OFF!!! Don't you know its rude to stare?!?! Get out of that truck and lets talk about it!!!  Never mind! Im outta here! Come on kids! Lets go before **** gets real, and real quick! Dont forget your manners! Wave good bye to those A holes and tell them to PISS OFF!!!"
Who can blame her? She's a single mom with two kids!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> A little more progress on the shaving horse today, I got legs under it. The wood was scrounged maple, hope that counts. If it don’t work I can always chuck it in the Jotul for heat.


yep, you worked that maple real nice. i got a kitchen work center... Boo's maple butcher blocks and table... measures 9'. i use mineral oil to keep the wood n good shape. imo, maple counts for a lot.

i like that horse. D-proenneke made a lot of stuff with his up at Twin Lakes, AK

these cabin doors just some of the wood and lumber items he made using his shaving horse bench

.


.


he was a man that had woodworking past a science and down to an art! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> I may be one of the guilty parties. I've tried to multi-quote before, and for some reason, just can't wrap my head around it. I always screw it up when I try to multi-quote LOL!


wonder just what happened? did he forget and leave his fone home? 

i guess a guy could just read and toss out a Like here n there to catch up. i know how easy it is to get behind on the AS ST. but sometimes the pix alone are worth the effort to keep up. 

i definitely am here for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF I just want to move a big rock, I generally can drag it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, if I want to lift it, I have to break out the big guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


i am impressed with the rock lift, and even more a) rig din't tip over! and b) din't get stuck....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Bought my gooseneck last year, and bought a 12K winch for it. But haven't had it installed yet. It's not something that I want to tackle myself as I hate dealing with electrical. So, I'm finally going to have my plow dealer install it for me in the next few weeks. I've had a need for a winch with my plow trucks for years and years, but now you watch. As soon as I have it installed, I won't have a need for it for a while! At least that's my hope.
> 
> I'm not a Harbor Freight advocate by any means, and I'll almost never buy tools there. But when I started researching winches, this Badland winch kept coming up in conversations. It's sold by Harbor Freight, but I've looked at hundreds of reviews, and it's awfully hard to find a bad review on them. So, I'm giving one a shot. This seems rock solid, and heavy as hell. So, I'm anxious to see how it actually performs.
> View attachment 1000032
> View attachment 1000033
> View attachment 1000034


I like the looks of that Goose neck!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> The problem with the Badland winch* is the "duty cycle"...*
> 
> Should be OK for occasional use on a trailer though.
> 
> SR


is it long enuff to run the cable completely out... and pull it back in? loaded up to 12K?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> I haven't seen anything about it's duty cycle. Honestly, I don't even know what that means. Would you explain this in a little more detail please? Because if there is some issue that I'm not aware of, I'd just as soon buy another winch for the trailer and use the Badland one here around my property. I'd rather not be let down "in the field" when in the middle of a blizzard somewhere when I really need it to work.


here is a short answer. 

*What is meaning of duty cycle?*

_Duty cycle is *the proportion of time during which a component, device, or system is operated*. The duty cycle can be expressed as a ratio or as a percentage._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> You are just going to have to wait for H-Ranch to be back on the job.


hi WA

for me it was more like... _You are just going to have to wait for H-Ranch to see that!!!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I took these photos from inside the cab of the six pack on the way back to camp after work the other day. She and her wee one's were just off the road at about 10 yards. While slowly mosy'n away. She kept looking back at us as to say "PISS OFF!!! Don't you know its rude to stare?!?! Get out of that truck and lets talk about it!!!  Never mind! Im outta here! Come on kids! Lets go before **** gets real, and real quick! Dont forget your manners! Wave good bye to those A holes and tell them to PISS OFF!!!"
> Who can blame her? She's a single mom with two kids!
> 
> View attachment 1000178
> View attachment 1000179
> View attachment 1000221
> View attachment 1000223
> View attachment 1000220
> View attachment 1000220
> 
> View attachment 1000224


awesome pix there, KK! for most of us, especially those in the lower 48... we see bear pix. we see bears and cubs. we see bears while others r on hikes.... Hey BEAR!! etc and they stroll off. but seldom do we see bears angrily being PO'd bears and fighting each other up close. other day down here there was a home indoors _trailcam_ and it caught 2 bears going at it! up close.  and the muscular power in their arms as they stretched and reached out to each other swapping  pats... was incredible. up close near a bear, much less a momma... is not a good place to be! makes one rethink casual hikes along mountain trails...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Another cutter and I finished up cutt'n right away in the bottom of a drainage first thing this morning right before packing into a new strip. Got some good photos for you guy's. 

Probably a total of 25 maybe 30 that we didn't get yesterday before our 6.5 hours

Furman is already down there firing up his saw

The steep was already finished


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Wow! If I'm counting right, I could haul firewood 8 times faster if I had that fleet!


he found it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Ignoring the duty cycle = burnt out winch... Just running with no load, builds heat.
> 
> You just have to be VERY patient with the cheaper winches, and don't overheat them.
> 
> SR


kinda like a car or truck starter. best not to run them on and on... if engine don't fire right on up. tractors, too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Age is beginning o show. I can boost saws around, pitch brush, split/load, etc for 3-4 hours but I can't walk 50' without my legs feeling they have been badly abused, weak.. Yesterday I was working on the Horse Chestnut scrounge and was pretty beat from the heat after 3 hours (I started in the cool of the morning in the shade but some sob cut down the shade and I had to work in the sun). Decided to bag it for the day, load what I had and go home. Got home and the temp was only 74. I almost put on my p&&&y hat (yes I do have one that my bodies made me. It is even pink). Out tomorrow to continue where I left off but temp is supposed to be near 90 - looks like anohter early quit for me.


highs been in the 80's here past couple days tk! but we been advised... 90's and up soon to return...

hard to forget WA... ( i never do!  ) and hard not to forget how hot it gets down here come summer. i spent an hr or so this afternoon on some a/c maint. our units here are just short of full-on powerhouses... 




dual zones installs here not uncommon...


i pull 10/12 gallons daily in this hot humidity from air
worked on my drain lines, cleaning, etc

*How much water from AC is normal?*
_When the summer season is in full swing and humidity is high, it's normal for your air conditioner to drain anywhere *between 5 and 20 gallons of water each day*._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Same thing with cheaper air compressors…you just need to be careful with them.


same thing with cheap beer, too!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I am familiar with the term ‘Duty Cycle’ from welders, etc. But 5% is really surprising. What is a typical duty cycle on a higher quality winch?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Philbert


thinking this one is unlimited!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> awesome pix there, KK! for most of us, especially those in the lower 48... we see bear pix. we see bears and cubs. we see bears while others r on hikes.... Hey BEAR!! etc and they stroll off. but seldom do we see bears angrily being PO'd bears and fighting each other up close. other day down here there was a home indoors _trailcam_ and it caught 2 bears going at it! up close.  and the muscular power in their arms and they stretched and reached out to each other swapping  pats... was incredible. up close near a bear, much less a momma... is not a good place to be! makes on rethink casual hikes along mountain trails...


Yeah Roger that! Unbelievably powerful and tough! With a pain threshold that makes a pit bull look like a Sissy when it comes to withstanding pain! 

If you're not familiar with the American Bull Terrier breed of dog? Trust me! That's saying a lot about a bears sensitivity to pain! 

Unfortunately we had young male nusance bear in our small rural community this Spring. Causing problems and becoming to comfortable around people much to often. Four of us hunted him every day for a week all at different times. After my sixth evening bear watch/hunt. I was the unfortunate one that got the first and last shot to terminate. When looking at him through the cross hairs at thirty yards while he was standing on his hinds looking right back at me. The only thing in my mind was "Man I really hope this is the right bear because I don't want to kill a bear that's just passing through not bothering anyone!" By the way we were looking at each other. He didn't really give me much of a choice at that distance! 

It did end up being the problem bear, so it wasn't all bad. A three and a half year old young male. The neighbors and I guessed his weight between 400 and 500 pounds. He is a small Kodiak bear by size standards. Im 6'4" 230 and in pretty fair shape for my age! and his fore arm was as big around as my thigh and rock solid mussel!!! His front fore leg! Not his hind quarter or shoulder. His fore leg! Also, not firm like the hind quarter of a deer, beef, dog, or even a race horse! I mean heavy and solid like I've never felt in an animal! Even though he was dead, you could just feel his power!!! I really can't explain it!

And hes just a little guy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know the actual rating, but my Warn 12,000 has made pull after pull, winching my "loaded" pu way back into the mountains, to build a cabin and it never overheated one time.
> 
> How do I know this you ask? Because the Warn has thermo overload protection that if overheated it will shut the winch off and then "reset" when it cools back down. I remember reading in the manual, once tripped, the winch will only winch out, it will not winch in, but I've never tripped it, and I've winched MANY heavy loads with it, sometimes back-to-back.
> 
> BTW, I have a couple of those Badland winches too, when it comes to the motor, they are just very light duty.
> 
> SR


many armature units/designs from over there are. one has to learn the specs... and then stay in the window of utility...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> That's a great question and it seems many manufactures are reluctant to publish a number. I have looked for it in the past as well since I was curious also.
> 
> Most do say to winch at or near max load for "short periods" or "one minute max" and to allow the winch to cool for a few minutes. Or not to winch if the motor is "hot to the touch". Some may depend on thermal switches and such to limit the duty cycle as mentioned on one of the smaller winches by @djg james .
> 
> I would guess that most winching is not at the max load for extended periods so there is probably more "on time" with less load. But if you're looking to operate an electric winch at max load continuously then you're going to be disappointed and you probably need a different solution.


WARN sounds like a good investment in performance and reliability... per SR! I have one, elec. but dont use it. it was used to pull a Cessna in and let roll easily out of a hangar... then owner sold plane. and gave me some stuff and the winch set up


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Oi! One post please didn't you read Steve's message!
> Although I think our Texan lumberjack was the main contender and the two pages of posts yesterday.
> 
> And yes I remember certain splits, less common trees, hard to split logs and so on.




4 pages hard to catch up to, 11 all but impossible ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> Oi! One post please didn't you read Steve's message!
> Although I think our Texan lumberjack was the main contender and the two pages of posts yesterday.


This post is not amused​


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah Roger that! Unbelievably powerful and tough! With a pain threshold that makes a pit bull look like a Sissy when it comes to withstanding pain!
> 
> If you're not familiar with the American Bull Terrier breed of dog? Trust me! That's saying a lot about a bears sensitivity to pain!
> 
> Unfortunately we had young male nusance bear in our small rural community this Spring. Causing problems and becoming to comfortable around people much to often. Four of us hunted him every day for a week all at different times. After my sixth evening bear watch/hunt. I was the unfortunate one that got the first and last shot to terminate. When looking at him through the cross hairs at thirty yards while he was standing on his hinds looking right back at me. The only thing in my mind was "Man I really hope this is the right bear because I don't want to kill a bear that's just passing through not bothering anyone!" By the way we were looking at each other. He didn't really give me much of a choice at that distance!
> 
> It did end up being the problem bear, so it wasn't all bad. A three and a half year old young male. The neighbors and I guessed his weight between 400 and 500 pounds. He is a small Kodiak bear by size standards. Im 6'4" 230 and in pretty fair shape for my age! and his fore arm was as big around as my thigh and rock solid mussel!!! His front fore leg! Not his hind quarter or shoulder. His fore leg! Also, not firm like the hind quarter of a deer, beef, dog, or even a race horse! I mean heavy and solid like I've never felt in an animal! Even though he was dead, you could just feel his power!!! I really can't explain it!
> View attachment 1000238
> And hes just a little guy! View attachment 1000239


that is why i mentioned it. the power in those front arms was hard to belive... i had never seen anything like it before! 

are those two pix taken same day? one looks gutted and/or tanned? what did u do with the hide?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I don't know why Ferman left this snag standing to work under yesterday while falling other bigger and taller live timber so close to it. Im sure he had his reasons. I always cut my snags First! However, that's how I was taught. 


So the first tree I cut this morning was. Yup you guessed it. That Snag! When felling a strip. It is important to keep your timber in a good lead and not cross it up so its easier to log and also safer to buck unfortunately snags most often are fell in the direction they lean. 


That's why in my opinion. It is very important to buck snags that are "Crossed Up" at the teetering points to prevent catapults, human fly swatters and such! 


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that is why i mentioned it. the power in those front arms was hard to belive... i had never seen anything like it before!
> 
> are those two pix taken same day? one looks gutted and/or tanned? what did u do with the hide?


Yes, right before and after skinning out the bear. No gutting involved. Its at the taxidermist now. Im having a rug made. It will be done in about a eight months from now. Then I will donate it to our local school or library.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know why Ferman left this snag standing to work under yesterday while falling other bigger and taller live timber so close to it. Im sure he had his reasons. I always cut my snags First! However, that's how I was taught. View attachment 1000244
> 
> 
> So the first tree I cut this morning was. Yup you guessed it. That Snag! When felling a strip. It is important to keep your timber in a good lead and not cross it up so its easier to log and also safer to buck unfortunately snags most often are fell in the direction they lean. View attachment 1000248
> 
> 
> That's why in my opinion. It is very important to buck snags that are "Crossed Up" at the teetering points to prevent catapults, human fly swatters and such! View attachment 1000246
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Kodiak Kid: Got some good photos for you guy's. 

_" I am just here for the pix! "_

Kodiak, gotta hand it to you. your AK tales, adventures and pix are amazing! imo, you are a real asset to the AS ST... taking the time to share your northerly adventures with us down here in the lower 48 and beyond. _Thanks!_

really enjoyed seeing your skiff jaunt..._. _40 miles in that! up and back! what a feat!

I enjoy seeing all of the ST posted pix. all in all, imo, an amazing collage of unique woodlands foto essays and related adventures. AS is a unique url, imo!! i cannot even keep up with it all on this thread. so many i never even see. only manage somewhat if tv nights suck! even the off-topic shore excursions get interesting....


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> he found it!


Yep, I have a little more down time to surf AS right now. Plus if you don't keep up, then you find you're down several pages when things get hoppin' here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Felling a four and a half foot Old Growth Sitka Spruce Part 1

The Face Up.

Before clearing out the base 


After clearing the base.


Exacutingeing face cuts



Inspection of face for any unintentional bypass cuts that would produce a hard or full face dutchman.

Face failed inspection as an unintentional bypass was found. Therefore leading to the correction of face cuts and removal of any unnecessary wood or hard Dutchman's



The tree is now properly faced up to fell with a Humboldt Face cut. Standby for more to come in the near future. Part 2 "The Back Cut and Wedge Lift" Part 3 "The Assisted Push, Driving the Tree Over to Commit to Fall"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Kodiak Kid: Got some good photos for you guy's.
> 
> _" I am just here for the pix! "_
> 
> Kodiak, gotta hand it to you. your AK tales, adventures and pix are amazing! imo, you are a real asset to the AS ST... taking the time to share your northerly adventures with us down here in the lower 48 and beyond. _Thanks!_
> 
> really enjoyed seeing your skiff jaunt..._. _40 miles in that! up and back! what a feat!
> 
> I enjoy seeing all of the ST posted pix. all in all, imo, an amazing collage of unique woodlands foto essays and related adventures. AS is a unique url, imo!! i cannot even keep up with it all on this thread. so many i never even see. only manage somewhat if tv nights suck! even the off-topic shore excursions get interesting....
> 
> View attachment 1000256


Thank you very much! I am humbled by your commitments to say the least! When posting pictures of my work cutt'n timber. I try to describe what, when, and why Im doing a particular fundamental or technique. That way, maybe others on this web site that are less experienced than others won't make the same mistakes a lot of us on here already have. Im not trying to show off by any means! If I help one person. Just one! Run a power saw more efficiently and safer than they were before reading some of my post's. Than I will consider my opinions and advise on this forum to be doing what I intended. If someone gets hurt trying one of the fundamentals or techniques I've explained. Than I would fell pretty bad and seriously considering no more work pics and fundamental descriptions on my behalf.


----------



## LondonNeil

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> maybe that explains why SR is shredding and the Rancher is not running cattle...
> 
> View attachment 1000219





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> prolly after SR is done shredding... he will be out there running a finish mower....
> 
> View attachment 1000222





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i counted one, did i miss someone...?





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i think SR's travel trailer set up is pretty slick! almost looks as if the Rancher made the cut out just for him....
> 
> _'it's the next right, just up ahead....'
> View attachment 1000225
> _





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the Atlantic coast is nice! walked beaches along it many times down in NJ area... sand dollars, star fish... and flat rocks to skip on out...
> 
> View attachment 1000226





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the 75 G3 they used to whizzz thru tree limbs along power lines at my place had an awesome winch. doubt much it could not yank on out....
> 
> pro level
> View attachment 1000227
> 
> View attachment 1000228





Backyard Lumberjack said:


>





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> as i read ur reply to my question - you are saying 50K Tons? 50,000 Tons?
> 
> not my idea of a lot of little bits!
> 
> just sayin'





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> not on a small tractor and if it has no shade... especially after breakfast or lunch and close to 100f!





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> any special requests for multiple Likes ??





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> every week? really - sounds like Seattle...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i guess i could try 5 or 6 pages of ST thread posts... all in just one great big reply post. let the reader sort out the names, etc... topics. is there any limit to the size of the text box? i know this site does not respond normally to std enhanced text protocoal... sometimes it's hard it seems to just reply with a simple... hello





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> evening sd -
> 
> trust me, prob not even close....





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i never use it, just do a reply and then use my graphics skills to manage the reply and white space....
> 
> oops!, sorry svk





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi chipper - it was gray, wet and humid here all afternoon. then weather moved on, blue skys and some cumulus... a breeze and then the humidity din't seem quite so bad. actually, quite nice late in afternoon here...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yep, you worked that maple real nice. i got a kitchen work center... Boo's maple butcher blocks and table... measures 9'. i use mineral oil to keep the wood n good shape. imo, maple counts for a lot.
> 
> i like that horse. D-proenneke made a lot of stuff with his up at Twin Lakes, AK
> 
> these cabin doors just some of the wood and lumber items he made using his shaving horse bench
> 
> .View attachment 1000233
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 1000232
> 
> he was a man that had woodworking past a science and down to an art! ~





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wonder just what happened? did he forget and leave his fone home?
> 
> i guess a guy could just read and toss out a Like here n there to catch up. i know how easy it is to get behind on the AS ST. but sometimes the pix alone are worth the effort to keep up.
> 
> i definitely am here for the pix!





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i am impressed with the rock lift, and even more a) rig din't tip over! and b) din't get stuck....





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is it long enuff to run the cable completely out... and pull it back in? loaded up to 12K?





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> here is a short answer.
> 
> *What is meaning of duty cycle?*
> 
> _Duty cycle is *the proportion of time during which a component, device, or system is operated*. The duty cycle can be expressed as a ratio or as a percentage._





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi WA
> 
> for me it was more like... _You are just going to have to wait for H-Ranch to see that!!!_





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> kinda like a car or truck starter. best not to run them on and on... if engine don't fire right on up. tractors, too





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> highs been in the 80's here past couple days tk! but we been advised... 90's and up soon to return...
> 
> hard to forget WA... ( i never do!  ) and hard not to forget how hot it gets down here come summer. i spent an hr or so this afternoon on some a/c maint. our units here are just short of full-on powerhouses...
> 
> View attachment 1000241
> 
> 
> dual zones installs here not uncommon...
> View attachment 1000242
> 
> i pull 10/12 gallons daily in this hot humidity from air
> worked on my drain lines, cleaning, etc
> 
> *How much water from AC is normal?*
> _When the summer season is in full swing and humidity is high, it's normal for your air conditioner to drain anywhere *between 5 and 20 gallons of water each day*._





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> same thing with cheap beer, too!!!





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thinking this one is unlimited!!!
> 
> View attachment 1000243





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> many armature units/designs from over there are. one has to learn the specs... and then stay in the window of utility...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WARN sounds like a good investment in performance and reliability... per SR! I have one, elec. but dont use it. it was used to pull a Cessna in and let roll easily out of a hangar... then owner sold plane. and gave me some stuff and the winch set up





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1000245
> 
> 4 pages hard to catch up to, 11 all but impossible ~





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> This post is not amused​View attachment 1000247





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that is why i mentioned it. the power in those front arms was hard to belive... i had never seen anything like it before!
> 
> are those two pix taken same day? one looks gutted and/or tanned? what did u do with the hide?


THIS MULTIQUOTE IS EASY!


----------



## rarefish383

Neil, looks like your having too much fun. Just for kicks go back to page one and see how many multi quotes you can get in one post?


----------



## H-Ranch

Oh yeah, this is much easier to say hi to Neil in a multi quote than after every post....


LondonNeil said:


> You can buy fuel l fire lighters that are little balls of waxed noodles


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> Do you think anyone has ever given gunny firewood for free?


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> I light a lot of fires, 2 small stoves that can't be kept in over night..... I light about 330 fires reach winter. Mostly it's just newspaper balls, kindling, a few small logs, and a match. I do collect waxed paper all year long and add that... Lots of the kids sweets (candy) wrappers are waxed paper, and some bread is wrapped in waxed paper. I have also used wax from old unwanted candles, I just took the cheese grater to it and grated a bit on to so news paper then rolled and twisted the paper up with the wax inside. That seemed to help get things roaring fast. I also watch out in the super market at the end of summer to see if they have left over BBQ stuff selling cheap and as well as stocking up on a couple of sacks of charcoal for the next summer I'll buy a few bottles of the lighter gel if I see them. A goood squirt onto a sheet of newspaper before rolling it up and adding to the stove helps. These are my zero/low cost and low effort techniques.
> 
> I have also considered adding a few strips of polypropylene or pet plastic which both contain only H, C, and O atoms, no halogens, and are common and easily identified. Plastic bottles are usually one of these 2. My chemistry tells me they are highly calorific, burn easily and can't burn to make really nasty products like dioxins (PVC which contains chlorine does produce dioxins and these are nasty... Think agent orange). Like most solid or liquid fuels they will produce soot but that is the worst as far as I can determine. However I've resisted trying as I can't find a definitive answer. I suspect a few strips cut from a bottle would make s decent fire starter.


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> How do you dry the saw chips though? I rake them up off my lawn asap after cutting as they kill the grass (I think they strip the nitrogen from the soil,). I've just run a tank through my 365 and Raked up 5 sack fulls. Half has gone straight to the wheelie bin and the remainder will go to the next collection. But if o could dry it, I've got 5 gallons of used oil to hand currently.


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> No! When I say 'my chemistry' I'm thinking back to A level/high school knowledge! And by 'research' I mean Google. My thinking is those plastics such as pet and pp which are purely h, c and o, are only a little different from oil or wax.... They are polymerised, that's basically the difference. Now those cross-links can't make that much difference to the combustion products can they? And if there is no chlorine then the nasty dioxins can't be produced. What I'm not sure of is the modifiers, the things added to the plastic that make it hard or flexible or coloured etc, but clear bottles as used for fizzy drinks don't have colour so that's one less worry. Going against that 'chemistry knowledge' is the instinct that says burning plastic is bad. However if a few small strips don't emit anything worse than some soot and can help get a stove hot fast, it might actually lead to less emissions over a light up.


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> All this talk of charcoal costs, I wonder... Anybody got ideas for a really small redneck charcoal retort? Cook up your own. Chipper will no doubt upscale the design and start selling the charcoal .


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> Hey yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadai 43cm Charcoal Maker-Firebowl Accessories - Old Railway Line Garden Centre
> 
> 
> Kadai 43cm Charcoal Maker only £39.50 and many other Firebowl Accessories at the Old Railway Line Garden Centre. View online and visit us in store to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oldrailwaylinegc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy an evening round the firepit and cook the 'coal for the next BBQ!


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> I'm glad I cycle most places...
> As I just filled the car with petrol. Feel robbed. I need to find a way to distil petrol from wood


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> Oi! One post please didn't you read Steve's message!
> Although I think our Texan lumberjack was the main offender and the two pages of posts yesterday.
> 
> And yes I remember certain splits, less common trees, hard to split logs and so on.


Hi Neil 


LondonNeil said:


> THIS MULTIQUOTE IS EASY!


Hi Neil


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm not sure this helps all the time though. 


svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


Like this for example. 


svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


Or even this. 


svk said:


> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.
> 
> 
> svk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys-if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.
Click to expand...




svk said:


> Or there is always this.
> Guys -if possible can y’all PLEASE use multiquote if you’re going to answer several folks in one sitting? I know it’s tougher from a phone but really makes reading a lot easier for the rest of us. Especially when trying to catch up.


Or this.


svk said:


> I didn't say that!


Just funnin' with ya, Steve!


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> I call bull on that duty cycle... had mine so hot the one day I thought it would catch fire. Had all 100 feet of rope out, plus All the chain I had trying to get a big oak log out in 20 foot sections...... 5 min run and took more like a half hour to cool off before It felt semi cool.


That's why a maximum run time has to be included with the duty cycle; otherwise a 1 hour pull with a 19 hour recovery time is technically 5%. A 5 minute pull with a heavy load is probably more than any of them would recommend.


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thank you very much! I am humbled by your commitments to say the least! When posting pictures of my work cutt'n timber. I try to describe what, when, and why Im doing a particular fundamental or technique. That way, maybe others on this web site that are less experienced than others won't make the same mistakes a lot of us on here already have. Im not trying to show off by any means! If I help one person. Just one! Run a power saw more efficiently and safer than they were before reading some of my post's. Than I will consider my opinions and advise on this forum to be doing what I intended. If someone gets hurt trying one of the fundamentals or techniques I've explained. Than I would fell pretty bad and seriously considering no more work pics and fundamental descriptions on my behalf.


I enjoy your pics and descriptions of what your doing. Coming from 4 generations of tree work, dating back before chainsaws, I “Understand” what you are saying. We did residential work with a lot of rigging over multi million dollar homes. Often removing one big ornamental to make a drop spot to chunk down 18” chunks, because we couldn’t dent the yard felling the log. That’s a dying skill. Now a days they say sorry no other way to do it, and just crush stuff up. One time my Dad went to a factory in Baltimore that made 8’X8’ burlap sheets, and bought a whole bale of them to cover the yard. The customer didn’t want any saw dust in the grass. I wish Dad had of taken more pics back then. I have one of Dads 3‘ hand saws hanging on the wall. People don’t believe that in our lifetime they used those to take down a tree. When I was a kid we still didn’t have small climbing saws, so all of our climbers had big hand saws. It was amazing to see how fast they could make a cut with hand saws.

Anyway, what I was going to say is, I’d feel pretty comfortable sharing techniques here. Most of these guys have multiple saws and know what a sharp saw is. Don’t do it on the Homeowner Helpers forum. You tell some one to make an open face cut and a fast back cut. You and I are using a 100CC saw with a 36” bar and razor sharp chain. The homeowner is using a 16” dull box store saw. Our face cut comes out in a perfect wedge. Theirs comes out in 3 pieces with multiple angles. Our fast back cut takes seconds, and is one cut. Theirs, the bar won’t make it through the cut, they are see sawing with their dull saw. You can never assume there equipment is in the condition ours is. My advice on that forum is, call a pro, live another day.

If anyone here sounds like the homeowner, that’s my back door way of saying don’t do what you think the pro is doing, it is dangerous.


----------



## LondonNeil

What I quoted was were almost all consecutive. They would have been I suspect, were Kodiak not posting at the same time.

I'm just saying I can see Steve's point, and tend to agree when there's that many posts in a splurge.

Didn't someone flounce off the forum for being asked not to do it a few years ago?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

rarefish383 said:


> I enjoy your pics and descriptions of what your doing. Coming from 4 generations of tree work, dating back before chainsaws, I “Understand” what you are saying. We did residential work with a lot of rigging over multi million dollar homes. Often removing one big ornamental to make a drop spot to chunk down 18” chunks, because we couldn’t dent the yard felling the log. That’s a dying skill. Now a days they say sorry no other way to do it, and just crush stuff up. One time my Dad went to a factory in Baltimore that made 8’X8’ burlap sheets, and bought a whole bale of them to cover the yard. The customer didn’t want any saw dust in the grass. I wish Dad had of taken more pics back then. I have one of Dads 3‘ hand saws hanging on the wall. People don’t believe that in our lifetime they used those to take down a tree. When I was a kid we still didn’t have small climbing saws, so all of our climbers had big hand saws. It was amazing to see how fast they could make a cut with hand saws.
> 
> Anyway, what I was going to say is, I’d feel pretty comfortable sharing techniques here. Most of these guys have multiple saws and know what a sharp saw is. Don’t do it on the Homeowner Helpers forum. You tell some one to make an open face cut and a fast back cut. You and I are using a 100CC saw with a 36” bar and razor sharp chain. The homeowner is using a 16” dull box store saw. Our face cut comes out in a perfect wedge. Theirs comes out in 3 pieces with multiple angles. Our fast back cut takes seconds, and is one cut. Theirs, the bar won’t make it through the cut, they are see sawing with their dull saw. You can never assume there equipment is in the condition ours is. My advice on that forum is, call a pro, live another day.
> 
> If anyone here sounds like the homeowner, that’s my back door way of saying don’t do what you think the pro is doing, it is dangerous.


Well said! Well said indeed! 
Also, my hat is of to all climber's, piecer's and topper's! Those three fundamentals are the pinical of expert level timber work in IMOP! Ground fallers can run from danger if need be. Witch means more leeway for error. No where to run in the top of a tree with a climbing belt around your waist or if harnessed to a big branch!!! Very little room for eminent error!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yep, you worked that maple real nice. i got a kitchen work center... Boo's maple butcher blocks and table... measures 9'. i use mineral oil to keep the wood n good shape. imo, maple counts for a lot.
> 
> i like that horse. D-proenneke made a lot of stuff with his up at Twin Lakes, AK
> 
> these cabin doors just some of the wood and lumber items he made using his shaving horse bench
> 
> .View attachment 1000233
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 1000232
> 
> he was a man that had woodworking past a science and down to an art! ~


**** Proenneke is most definitely "The Man". He took most the factory wood handle's of his tools to shave weight when he originally hiked and packed in to his homestead! He made new wood'n tool handles once he arrived to his homestead! Gotta respect that!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WARN sounds like a good investment in performance and reliability... per SR! I have one, elec. but dont use it. it was used to pull a Cessna in and let roll easily out of a hangar... then owner sold plane. and gave me some stuff and the winch set up


 You have to be careful, Warn also sells cheaper, lower quality winches. You have to pay more for one of their better built, made to take punishment winches and I've not kept up on their model numbers.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> **** Proenneke is most definitely "The Man". He took most the factory wood handle's of his tools to shave weight when he originally hiked and packed in to his homestead! He made new wood'n tool handles once he arrived to his homestead! Gotta respect that!


 He didn't have to hike too much to get to his cabin, he went in by plane and landed on the lake, although it's true he was really trying to save weight in the plane when he first went in.

Most people think he lived out there full time, which isn't true. Also, he got a lot of help to live out there, a lot of his food and other things was flown into him.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> I call bull on that duty cycle... had mine so hot the one day I thought it would catch fire. Had all 100 feet of rope out, plus All the chain I had trying to get a big oak log out in 20 foot sections...... 5 min run and took more like a half hour to cool off before It felt semi cool.


 Do you think everyone with one will be as lucky as you were that day? And when it craps out later, will you say, that's ok, I overheated it really bad that time....

I know I wouldn't run my Badland winches that hard.

SR


----------



## Lionsfan

Happy Independence day weekend scroungers! I hope you all enjoy a day or two at the beech!


----------



## H-Ranch

Lionsfan said:


> Happy Independence day weekend scroungers! I hope you all enjoy a day or two at the beech!


I see what you did there!

That's a baby one, I have a couple that size in my woods too. But they can get much larger as you know.


----------



## MustangMike

I have been too busy the past week to keep up with the posts. Had to replace drainage pipes that had been cut off by the Town when they re-did the storm sewers. The cut off pipes did not give me problems for years but are now. I did not realize the Town had cut them off for quite a while.

Had to cut the driveway, search for "lost" pipes, and dig over 100' of trenches ... and the rented Excavator (from HD) lost it's track twice! A nightmare!

Been working like a dog, cutting large roots with the reciprocating saw, reconnecting pipes (never easy) and making new drain basins (I refused to pay $85 for a new drain basin, so I bought a $7 plastic cement mixing tray and made my own).

I was way too busy and beat to take pics ... sorry ... just glad I survived it!

As I get older the hand truck becomes my friend (for lots of stuff I used to just carry or roll), and I even used the winch on my ATV to lift/tilt up a large piece of bluestone that I used to just muscle up (about 5' X 3" and very heavy). It takes more time, but save me!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice bear KK, what caliber is your rifle? (Sorry if I missed it).

I understand the ONLY reason they still make ammo for my Model 71 (348 Winchester) is because it retains its popularity up in Alaska.


----------



## Lee192233

@MustangMike, I have a new Granberg 36" mill that I will use with my MS660. I know I should tune it a bit fatter. I was thinking about 500 rpm less than what sounds good for normal use. I've heard some guys say to run 32:1 when milling. I was thinking I'd stick with my 40:1. Any other tips for this newbie?


----------



## MustangMike

I run Amsoil Saber at 40:1 and have had no problems, even with Asin 660s w/36" B+C milling. I use square file chain and keep my chains sharp. Milling dulls chains fast; you will notice your speed of milling decrease when the chain loses sharpness.

If using round file, you should change your cutting angle from 30* to 10* (rip chain angle). No need to change any angles with square file.

I generally set up 2 - 660s with 36" B+C. You will go through fuel fast, try not to run out in the middle of a cut. I generally sharpen after two tanks of fuel, but that is in wide (approx 24") hardwood. Softwood should not be as bad.

I try to angle the saw a little to the right, then the left. Makes it easier on the saw and gives an interesting saw cut pattern (IMO). Give the saw, and yourself, frequent breaks to avoid overheating. Good luck with it and keep us posted.


----------



## Lee192233

MustangMike said:


> I run Amsoil Saber at 40:1 and have had no problems, even with Asin 660s w/36" B+C milling. I use square file chain and keep my chains sharp. Milling dulls chains fast; you will notice your speed of milling decrease when the chain loses sharpness.
> 
> If using round file, you should change your cutting angle from 30* to 10* (rip chain angle). No need to change any angles with square file.
> 
> I generally set up 2 - 660s with 36" B+C. You will go through fuel fast, try not to run out in the middle of a cut. I generally sharpen after two tanks of fuel, but that is in wide (approx 24") hardwood. Softwood should not be as bad.
> 
> I try to angle the saw a little to the right, then the left. Makes it easier on the saw and gives an interesting saw cut pattern (IMO). Give the saw, and yourself, frequent breaks to avoid overheating. Good luck with it and keep us posted.


Thanks for the tips Mike! I will take pics and keep you fellas in the loop. 

Have a great 4th!


----------



## MustangMike

OK, I took some pics of my "finished" project. There were two sets of pipes to deal with, which increased the difficulty as often one set was under the other. Cutting holes in the driveway and hoping you cut in the right spot to find the pipes was a nightmare, especially not know how deep they were.

I have a curtain drain and footing drain in one set, and gutter drains and a surface drain in the other set.

We had added several feet of fill in the front after the initial drainpipes were installed, so they were much deeper than anticipated. We had to dig a little past the back of the house to get the proper height/slope for the current storm sewer pipes.

The three pieces of Bluestone closest to the driveway had to be lifted. The large one is very heavy, and I often had to do it w/o any help. Pics are in order from back to front. When you reach the front of the house (from the back) the pipes have to go over near the property line to avoid the septic lines. The Tri Gallies are under my driveway.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

LondonNeil said:


> THIS MULTIQUOTE IS EASY!




thanks for the demo! now i won't have to do it!....

you prob made the longest post in AS posting history 

ps: the Ignore button is simpler. i see it works swell...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, this is much easier to say hi to Neil in a multi quote than after every post....
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil


i can't read what he said...

 'You are ignoring content posted by this member. Show ignored content.'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> I'm not sure this helps all the time though.
> 
> Like this for example.
> 
> Or even this.
> 
> 
> 
> Or this.
> 
> Just funnin' with ya, Steve!


i thot the AS App was tailor made to make managing/replying/reading AS posts simple and easy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I enjoy your pics and descriptions of what your doing. Coming from 4 generations of tree work, dating back before chainsaws, I “Understand” what you are saying.
> If anyone here sounds like the homeowner, that’s my back door way of saying don’t do what you think the pro is doing, it is dangerous.


i think KK is in a class by hizzelf! it's the wood, for sure... but as a total package... quite unique! 

i think it's the Alaskan pix that give him an edge...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well said! Well said indeed!
> Also, my hat is of to all climber's, piecer's and topper's! Those three fundamentals are the pinical of expert level timber work in IMOP! Ground fallers can run from danger if need be. Witch means more leeway for error. No where to run in the top of a tree with a climbing belt around your waist or if harnessed to a big branch!!! *Very little room for eminent error!*


in an environment of eminent danger! hope to see more AK timeber/lumberjack pix. and such...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Oh yeah, this is much easier to say hi to Neil in a multi quote than after every post....
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil
> 
> Hi Neil


hi H-R ... i guess a guy, let's say someone that has gotten 5...6... 7... maybe more could just read all the pages of posts first! then go back to their start point and start a Reply Post ~ 

only prob i see is that the AS Timer Clocks prob would time out the member...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> **** Proenneke is most definitely "The Man". He took most the factory wood handle's of his tools to shave weight when he originally hiked and packed in to his homestead! He made new wood'n tool handles once he arrived to his homestead! Gotta respect that!


i watch movies... now n then. some. i get dvds in off N-F... and i have some vids. dvds, even some tape. i almost never watch any twice. i have all the D.P. vids Bob. S. did and i have watched them dozens of times!... i almost know every notch, nook, cranny and nail - his_ 'perfect notches'_ of his cabin build... and never seem to get tired of watching it all again!

_"Good enough for that beaver...!"_


----------



## sean donato

H-Ranch said:


> That's why a maximum run time has to be included with the duty cycle; otherwise a 1 hour pull with a 19 hour recovery time is technically 5%. A 5 minute pull with a heavy load is probably more than any of them would recommend.


I look at it like this, if it can't make a full pull with one wrap on the drum at or near rated capacity. (Which rating goes down with the number of wraps on the drum... fun fact) till all the cable is spooled back in its a junk winch. They all get hot when they are being used, and there is typically a reasonable amount of time between pulls, id hazard you'll likely never hit even a light duty cycle even with a "light duty" winch thays sized properly for the load. Hence why I caught a cheap 12k winch. With the drum full of line (4 wraps) it's rating goes down to nearly half, so this needs taken into consideration as well.


----------



## Lionsfan

H-Ranch said:


> I see what you did there!
> 
> That's a baby one, I have a couple that size in my woods too. But they can get much larger as you know.


They grow like weeds in Dad's woodlot, but they usually go to **** before they get to the 30" mark so they end up in the woodpile.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> He didn't have to hike too much to get to his cabin, he went in by plane and landed on the lake, although it's true he was really trying to save weight in the plane when he first went in.
> 
> Most people think he lived out there full time, which isn't true. Also, he got a lot of help to live out there, a lot of his food and other things was flown into him.
> 
> SR


true. but in reading the journals/books about and by him... he did enough hiking over hill and dale to get my respect. Alsworth and he were pals... 

_**** Proenneke spent his first summer in the Twin Lakes region scouting out the best cabin site and cutting logs. He returned the next summer to build his cabin, stayed through that winter and the next summer before he returned to Iowa for the winter. **** hadn't planned on returning to Twin Lakes, but he changed his mind and returned the next spring and remained at Twin Lakes for 30 years, leaving only occasionally to visit his family._


----------



## sean donato

rarefish383 said:


> I enjoy your pics and descriptions of what your doing. Coming from 4 generations of tree work, dating back before chainsaws, I “Understand” what you are saying. We did residential work with a lot of rigging over multi million dollar homes. Often removing one big ornamental to make a drop spot to chunk down 18” chunks, because we couldn’t dent the yard felling the log. That’s a dying skill. Now a days they say sorry no other way to do it, and just crush stuff up. One time my Dad went to a factory in Baltimore that made 8’X8’ burlap sheets, and bought a whole bale of them to cover the yard. The customer didn’t want any saw dust in the grass. I wish Dad had of taken more pics back then. I have one of Dads 3‘ hand saws hanging on the wall. People don’t believe that in our lifetime they used those to take down a tree. When I was a kid we still didn’t have small climbing saws, so all of our climbers had big hand saws. It was amazing to see how fast they could make a cut with hand saws.
> 
> Anyway, what I was going to say is, I’d feel pretty comfortable sharing techniques here. Most of these guys have multiple saws and know what a sharp saw is. Don’t do it on the Homeowner Helpers forum. You tell some one to make an open face cut and a fast back cut. You and I are using a 100CC saw with a 36” bar and razor sharp chain. The homeowner is using a 16” dull box store saw. Our face cut comes out in a perfect wedge. Theirs comes out in 3 pieces with multiple angles. Our fast back cut takes seconds, and is one cut. Theirs, the bar won’t make it through the cut, they are see sawing with their dull saw. You can never assume there equipment is in the condition ours is. My advice on that forum is, call a pro, live another day.
> 
> If anyone here sounds like the homeowner, that’s my back door way of saying don’t do what you think the pro is doing, it is dangerous.


I agree, 100%. Im not a pro by any means and not afraid or ashamed to tell someone no I wont or can't do this job safely. I watched my neighbor trying to take a tree down in the woods with a little battery saw, he must not have had it charged all the way or something. He got a "face" cut in it. And the saw went dead right after he started the diagonal back cut. He just left the fricken tree stand half cut!  took the battery and went in the house, strong guy of wind came up and arse over tin cup the tree went. Right on top of his camper. I had even offered to take it down for him if he moved the camper (tree was leaning towards the camper to begin with. ) he basically told me to mind my business he's been cutting trees down longer then I'm alive. (May be true, just because he has 30-40 years on me) it's still laying on top his camper


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi h-R ... i guess a guy, let's say someone that has gotten 5...6... 7... maybe more could just read all the pages of posts first! then go back to their start point and start a Reply Post ~
> 
> only prob i see is that the AS Timer Clocks prob would time out the member...


Doesn't really matter to me how you reply - sometimes it makes sense to multiquote and sometimes not. I may use it if several guys have similar comments.  Or if a wise guy tries to avoid something they said earlier...


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> Do you think everyone with one will be as lucky as you were that day? And when it craps out later, will you say, that's ok, I overheated it really bad that time....
> 
> I know I wouldn't run my Badland winches that hard.
> 
> SR


Luck had nothing to do with it, and it was the original harbor freight 12k winch before badlands brand came out. And yes if it craps tomorrow, I'll go buy another and smile. I buy equipment to use and when it's hit a certain time/hr/miles it doesn't owe me chit any more. That winch has pulled more then it owes me, and lasted a lot longer then I ever expected it to, so yeah I'll be pissed I can't get whatever particular job done, break.out the chain come along then go buy another cheap winch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Do you think everyone with one will be as lucky as you were that day? And when it craps out later, will you say, that's ok, I overheated it really bad that time....
> 
> I know I wouldn't run my Badland winches that hard.
> 
> SR


in the contest of Chinese vs US-made... i go with the latter. i have done some utube-U research/reviews in the case of a cordless drill. internal components vary as to quality and capability. light-weight components just cannot take the heat. and some abuse their tools. as in the case of one _belly-acher_ in an A-z review of a cordless drill... who complained the drill just will/would not hold up... after he bought the cheapest offering... and noted it failed after 3 days of driving in deck screws!  

i do really like my B&D cordless drill. and i am a 110-v man! i have an amped up bat for it, special set of dW drills and a special tool bag for all of the components. i don't drive deck screws with it... and i do not get it dirty, greasy or grimmie...


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> With the drum full of line (4 wraps) it's rating goes down to nearly half, so this needs taken into consideration as well.


Exactly right! Full load for the motor may not be at the rated max of the winch. 6000 lb pull with 4 wraps of cable on the drum is as bad as a 12,000 lb pull with 1 wrap.


----------



## sean donato

Ok the new beater car pics. I did manage to get it running this morning. Still needs a throttle position sensor, valve covers leak, so I'll do them, intake gaskets, pcv valve (know issue and a pain to get at.) And any hoses under the intake that look questionable. Couldn't take it for a drive as the TPS caused it to go into limp mode and throttle response just sucked.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> _I see what you did there!_
> 
> That's a baby one, I have a couple that size in my woods too. But they can get much larger as you know.


lol, and i was wondering what type wood that was!!!


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in the contest of Chinese vs US-made... i go with the latter. i have done some utube-U research/reviews in the case of a cordless drill. internal components vary as to quality and capability. light-weight components just cannot take the heat. and some abuse their tools. as in the case of one _belly-acher_ in an A-z review of a cordless drill... who complained the drill just will/would not hold up... after he bought the cheapest offering... and noted it failed after 3 days of driving in deck screws!
> 
> i do really like my B&D cordless drill. and i am a 110-v man! i have an amped up bat for it, special set of dW drills and a special tool bag for all of the components. i don't drive deck screws with it... and i do not get it dirty, greasy or grimmie...


Roger that, but there is a cost vs use thing to consider as well. I could have gotten a nice worm drive warn winch for peanuts and fixed the burned out motor but it would have cost twice what the cheapo winch did, and you have to understand this cheap winch in particular is close to 12 to 15 years old and had served me very well. I literally bought it for $200.00 right out of high school when we started four wheeling every weekend. Can't say a Warren would have lasted any longer. 


H-Ranch said:


> Exactly right! Full load for the motor may not be at the rated max of the winch. 6000 lb pull with 4 wraps of cable on the drum is as bad as a 12,000 lb pull with 1 wrap.


Funny part is they had a little chart that came with the winch saying as much, so I knew that when I got it. Not all manufacturers even bother to tell you that, or the gearing of the planetary gears. Always found that odd.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Happy Independence day weekend scroungers! I hope you all enjoy a day or two at the beech!


if anyone is wondering where to get the best fireworks... this tip showed up on our neighborhood forum....


----------



## H-Ranch

sean donato said:


> Couldn't take it for a drive as the TPS caused it to go into limp mode and throttle response just sucked.


I bought a nice Jeep Cherokee one time for half of the book value - guy was told the transmission needed to be replaced because it wouldn't hold a gear. Turns out a $35 TPS made it drive as good as new.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I agree, 100%. Im not a pro by any means and not afraid or ashamed to tell someone no I wont or can't do this job safely. I watched my neighbor trying to take a tree down in the woods with a little battery saw, he must not have had it charged all the way or something. He got a "face" cut in it. And the saw went dead right after he started the diagonal back cut. He just left the fricken tree stand half cut!  took the battery and went in the house, strong guy of wind came up and arse over tin cup the tree went. Right on top of his camper. I had even offered to take it down for him if he moved the camper (tree was leaning towards the camper to begin with. ) he basically told me to mind my business he's been cutting trees down longer then I'm alive. (May be true, just because he has 30-40 years on me) it's still laying on top his camper


right! it is all relative. i do not cut wood for a living, but i do cut a lot of wood. that is compared to any of my neighbors, friends and acquaintances. (7 wood burning fireplaces!) it wasn't free nor cheap actually. but i am glad i had a pro take down my big oak tree project. it had become a dangerous tree! it had rotted nearly thru the lower trunk. had i dropped it, i would have had to clean up the mess! and i am sure i would have had the COH visit me before i got it accomplished... ie blocking the street! ground out the stump. tended to it all, cleaned it up, kept the bits pcs of wood for campwood... raked and cleaned it... and then on hands n knees, wing and a prayer... i hand planted st augustine grass sprigs. some i grew in bird bath sev weeks to sprout roots, then cut sections... and day before i made the first mower cutting of that spot...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks for the tips Mike! I will take pics and keep you fellas in the loop.


----------



## SS396driver

Got a full load in my Dodge and my son got a load in his Ranger today . Pretty impressed with this little truck . Deep in the woods and didn’t even phase it with the wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *As I get older the hand truck becomes my friend* (for lots of stuff I used to just carry or roll), and I even used the winch on my ATV to lift/tilt up a large piece of bluestone that I used to just muscle up (about 5' X 3" and very heavy). It takes more time, but save me!





MustangMike said:


> OK, I took some pics of my "finished" project. There were two sets of pipes to deal with, which increased the difficulty as often one set was under the other. Cutting holes in the driveway and hoping you cut in the right spot to find the pipes was a nightmare, especially not know how deep they were.


[  ... omg, did it! ]

. hi MM... swell pix! i see the pix with the pick... but was hoping to see the hand truck, too! maybe not needed in that job. i have a hand truck job coming up. bin up some leaves across street and put in compost...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Exactly right! Full load for the motor may not be at the rated max of the winch. 6000 lb pull with 4 wraps of cable on the drum is as bad as a 12,000 lb pull with 1 wrap.


winch of course, is important info to know and consider....


----------



## H-Ranch

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> [  ... omg, did it! ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Ok the new beater car pics. I did manage to get it running this morning. Still needs a throttle position sensor, valve covers leak, so I'll do them, intake gaskets, pcv valve (know issue and a pain to get at.) And any hoses under the intake that look questionable. Couldn't take it for a drive as the TPS caused it to go into limp mode and throttle response just sucked.


nice lil ride! and all that for $600!?

thinking the lil lady will like it once u get all the final issues sorted out!

thanks for the pix! i am just here for the pix....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> View attachment 1000374


[ ]


----------



## Lionsfan

Been kicking around the idea of buying a manual pole saw for odds and ends at my in-laws place. Anyone have experience with an EZ Cut Kamikaze? They're on sale for about half the coin of a comparable Silky or Stihl. Are they serviceable at that price or just a p.o.s that's going to disappoint?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Been kicking around the idea of buying a manual pole saw for odds and ends at my in-laws place. Anyone have experience with an EZ Cut Kamikaze? They're on sale for about half the coin of a comparable Silky or Stihl. Are they serviceable at that price or just a p.o.s that's going to disappoint?





seems to me a near bullet-proof tool. wouldn't want to make firewood with such, but in any event... could be quite handy for branch work, etc. just keep the rust off it. i have one of dif make with such teeth... comes in handy every once in a while...


----------



## djg james

I've been sharpening my own chains as I cut firewood for myself. Usually touch them up after every tank or two of fuel. This new chain I've been using refused to cut any more even after my attempt at sharpening. Never touched the rakers. I checked it out with a gauge I had on hand and it seemed not to need anything. The gauge was an Oregon I think.



Decided to take it to a local shop that was new to me. He measured it after sharpening and said it didn't need it either. He did run through all of the rakers though.

Didn't get a chance to put the chain back on the saw and see how it cut because it started to rain. And the gullet is not round. Like he used the wrong diameter wheel? I know nothing about machine sharpening. Will get a pic when I can.


----------



## MustangMike

Just to be clear, this is NOT a political statement, but in the past we were discussing why there are ammo shortages and if the government is "unnecessarily" contributing to this:



Congressman Gaetz introduces bill to prohibit ammunition purchases by the IRS


----------



## MustangMike

Forgot to mention, I cut the driveway with my brother's TS 500i 14" blade saw. My brother re did the water attachment with a slightly larger diameter hose and has a very good blade on it.

I was surprised how well it cut the blacktop, and any rocks that were underneath it!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> Roger that, but there is a cost vs use thing to consider as well. I could have gotten a nice worm drive warn winch for peanuts and fixed the burned out motor but it would have cost twice what the cheapo winch did, and you have to understand this cheap winch in particular is close to 12 to 15 years old and had served me very well. I literally bought it for $200.00 right out of high school when we started four wheeling every weekend. Can't say a Warren would have lasted any longer.


 12 to 15 years??? I bought my Warn in the early 80's, and THAT was waaaay before the china man got two handfuls of rice for building a badland winch! lol AND had to put one of them in his pocket to have something to eat for breakfast!! LOL LOL

SR


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Jere39 said:


> They pulled the brick pavers, pulled all but that center ornamental tree. There were a couple Stihl saws there too, but the excavator with thumb pulled everything out instead. Then the excavator rolled into my woods and collected three large rocks/boulders to use in the fresh landscape. In the meantime a couple of guys scraped the moss and poly sand off the bricks, re-leveled the bed and re-layed the bricks. I considered doing this myself, my wife declared me unfit for this duty, and I assume guessed how long it would have taken me. So, the pros came Monday morning and completed this in 4 hours. If you have another 2:50 interest, I played around with my drone and compiled this quick summary:



Nice vid Jere. Now, do you video with the drone as well, or is that strictly your son's forte? You may have stated at some point if you video with it as well, but I don't recall.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I had to hang in the shop and have a few beers last night, away from the better half! I decided to put some pegboard up that I've had since last Fall. The tools on the wall are all duplicates of stuff that I already have in my tool chest (except for the 4' level and the two pair of loppers). I told her this morning that "T
his is YOUR tool collection, use it however you want. Just stay out of my tool chest" LOL! I can't tell you how many times I'll open one of my drawers, and things aren't in the right place, and it makes my OCD go freaking nuts!


----------



## LondonNeil

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the demo! now i won't have to do it!....
> 
> you prob made the longest post in AS posting history
> 
> ps: the Ignore button is simpler. i see it works swell...


I won't ignore you, you've plenty to say, it's interesting and you say it politely and entertainingly. I'm just saying the formatting of your posts makes them awkward to read. In that respect I agree when Steve.

I'm getting the feeling you'll not see this.... Until someone else quotes it


----------



## Jere39

JustPlainJeff said:


> Nice vid Jere. Now, do you video with the drone as well, or is that strictly your son's forte? You may have stated at some point if you video with it as well, but I don't recall.


I did the flying and video on the landscape project with his drone. Usually, he is pilot and videographer, but he has one of those things I fondly remember as a "job". So, he's not around during the standard business week.


----------



## Cowboy254

JustPlainJeff said:


> I can't tell you how many times I'll open one of my drawers, and things aren't in the right place, and it makes my OCD go freaking nuts!



You mean CDO because the letters should be in alphabetical order. Arf, arf ...


----------



## Logger nate

Well summer is here, 80’s this week 
Saved one of the nicer spruce firewood logs at moms and milled some boards last weekend 

Had kind of a puzzle at work, big pine snag blew down and was wedged in some red fir trees on a hill side
Had to think about it for awhile, and pray, finally got it on the ground without getting squished 
Hope everyone has a great 4th!


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice lil ride! and all that for $600!?
> 
> thinking the lil lady will like it once u get all the final issues sorted out!
> 
> thanks for the pix! i am just here for the pix....


$900. But yeah it's decent for what I paid for it.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> I won't ignore you, you've plenty to say, it's interesting and you say it politely and entertainingly. I'm just saying the formatting of your posts makes them awkward to read. In that respect I agree when Steve.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling you'll not see this.... Until someone else quotes it



ANYWAY, here's episode 2 of Cowboy's stroll down Scrounge Lane...

These three bits of blue gum on the top




were from this bad boy back in Nov 2016.







Got a lot of wood out of that one.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Downloaded some memory cards from my trail cams tonight. Found these two little surprises.




And a five second video clip.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Logger nate said:


> Well summer is here, 80’s this week View attachment 1000455
> Saved one of the nicer spruce firewood logs at moms and milled some boards last weekend View attachment 1000461
> View attachment 1000462
> Had kind of a puzzle at work, big pine snag blew down and was wedged in some red fir trees on a hill sideView attachment 1000463
> Had to think about it for awhile, and pray, finally got it on the ground without getting squished View attachment 1000464
> Hope everyone has a great 4th!


That's a beautiful "office" to be working in!


----------



## ValleyForge

Got the latest cherry bin almost full, maple, on the right, is next….love my normal 261…


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mornin Scroungers, hope everyone has a great day. Don't have too much fun without me.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> I've been sharpening my own chains as I cut firewood for myself. Usually touch them up after every tank or two of fuel. This new chain I've been using refused to cut any more even after my attempt at sharpening. Never touched the rakers. I checked it out with a gauge I had on hand and it seemed not to need anything. The gauge was an Oregon I think.
> View attachment 1000392
> View attachment 1000393
> 
> Decided to take it to a local shop that was new to me. He measured it after sharpening and said it didn't need it either. He did run through all of the rakers though.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to put the chain back on the saw and see how it cut because it started to rain. And the gullet is not round. Like he used the wrong diameter wheel? I know nothing about machine sharpening. Will get a pic when I can.


Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.



Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


----------



## djg james

Just saw your response of "Wow!". Has that been done improperly? Care to explain to educate me?


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> Just saw your response of "Wow!". Has that been done improperly? Care to explain to educate me?


It does look like the wrong wheel was used. Cleaning up the gullet should get it back. I think the way it is now is causing extra drag in the kerf. I try to do most of my own sharpening. Sometimes if the teeth get uneven I have it sharpened at a saw shop. You may want to find a different place to take urs.


----------



## Marine5068

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running skip chain on everything bigger than my 550xp. I'm probably going to even put skip on the 550, too many cutters to sharpen lol...luckily for me, it's an early 550 and is too tempermental for me to ever get much use on it. The 400 is close enough in weight and soooo much more capable of a saw, that I just use the 400 if I need a smaller rear handle saw.
> 
> I do have one 42" loop of full comp .404 chain...not sure where I got it, but cut every other set of cutters off of it to make my own hillbilly hyper-skip milling chain. I guess it works alright, the 880 can just chug along with it when ripping.


Love my 044 with any type of chain on it.
Its a great saw


----------



## djg james

Speaking of winches, this is the one I have:








2000 lb. Marine Electric Winch


Amazing deals on this 2000Lb Marine Electric Winch at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





As said it cuts out loading logs like this:


ca. 430# Pecan

I'm thinking this would be a suitable upgrade for my use. i.e. big enough to load log without cutting out. In my price range.








3500 lb. ATV/Powersport 12V Winch with Wire Rope


Amazing deals on this 3500Lb 12V Atv/Powersport Winch at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com




Thoughts?

Edit: Insert Photo


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> 4th.
> View attachment 991386
> 
> 5th. Almost forgot the picture of this one, had to make it count .
> View attachment 991387
> 
> And the last one.
> View attachment 991388


What would you do without the machine eh?
I don't have one, but then I only have 2 acre lot.


----------



## djg james

WoodAbuser said:


> It does look like the wrong wheel was used. Cleaning up the gullet should get it back. I think the way it is now is causing extra drag in the kerf. I try to do most of my own sharpening. Sometimes if the teeth get uneven I have it sharpened at a saw shop. You may want to find a different place to take urs.


This was a new guy to me. He's been doing it on the side for 5 years. He's my age so I was more inclined to trust him. It's hard to find someone locally to do a proper job. At the local farm store, the kids do the sharpening and I'm pretty sure they don't know, or care, what they are doing.

And I too do all my own sharpening, by hand. I'm not the greatest at it and I thought the rakers needed to be touched up.


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> This was a new guy to me. He's been doing it on the side for 5 years. He's my age so I was more inclined to trust him. It's hard to find someone locally to do a proper job. At the local farm store, the kids do the sharpening and I'm pretty sure they don't know, or care, what they are doing.
> 
> And I too do all my own sharpening, by hand. I'm not the greatest at it and I thought the rakers needed to be touched up.


Looks like he used a wheel meant for picco chain. The more we sharpen the better we get. It's a big learning curve. I picked up a couple of the combo style that does the depth gauges at the same time as the teeth.


----------



## djg james

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like he used a wheel meant for picco chain. The more we sharpen the better we get. It's a big learning curve.


Don't mean to drag this on, but I'll say this. It's nice to have someone close that has a repeatable setup to correct chains I've mangled. And he only charged $5 any length of loop. Now if I only could figure out how to take 5 of my chains and make one continuous loop (lol). He did suggest I bring the chains back when the need sharpening again and not to hand file them myself. That would get expensive.


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> Don't mean to drag this on, but I'll say this. It's nice to have someone close that has a repeatable setup to correct chains I've mangled. And he only charged $5 any length of loop. Now if I only could figure out how to take 5 of my chains and make one continuous loop (lol). He did suggest I bring the chains back when the need sharpening again and not to hand file them myself. That would get expensive.


If I take mine to a saw shop close to home it's $15 per loop. If i take them to a place down the road from the cabin it's $2 a loop. Both make them sharper than new but the $2 place doesn't always get the depth gauges lowered enough. That's why i only take them in when I hit something or have gotten the cutters to the point they don't match on both sides.


----------



## LondonNeil

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?





WoodAbuser said:


> It does look like the wrong wheel was used. Cleaning up the gullet should get it back. I think the way it is now is causing extra drag in the kerf. I try to do most of my own sharpening. Sometimes if the teeth get uneven I have it sharpened at a saw shop. You may want to find a different place to take urs.





WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like he used a wheel meant for picco chain. The more we sharpen the better we get. It's a big learning curve. I picked up a couple of the combo style that does the depth gauges at the same time as the teeth.


is it not always that way for a new chain? the file has to fit when he chain is old too....bigger would be filing away the link plates when the cutter is short.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> is it not always that way for a new chain? the file has to fit when he chain is old too....bigger would be filing away the link plates when the cutter is short.


I do tend to put downward pressure sometimes when filing and start filing into the link plate.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I agree, 100%. Im not a pro by any means and not afraid or ashamed to tell someone no I wont or can't do this job safely. I watched my neighbor trying to take a tree down in the woods with a little battery saw, he must not have had it charged all the way or something. He got a "face" cut in it. And the saw went dead right after he started the diagonal back cut. He just left the fricken tree stand half cut!  took the battery and went in the house, strong guy of wind came up and arse over tin cup the tree went. Right on top of his camper. I had even offered to take it down for him if he moved the camper (tree was leaning towards the camper to begin with. ) he basically told me to mind my business he's been cutting trees down longer then I'm alive. (May be true, just because he has 30-40 years on me) it's still laying on top his camper


That's funny, well sort of.
When I was hauling steel I'd do multi stop loads starting the day with 90-104k on the deck, it was interesting going to many of the smaller shops that would only get 10-20k in skidded coils. Many times I would watch them struggle lifting the skid with forks that were a little to short, then backing up only to leave the skid sitting exactly where it was when they started. After that they would approach it at a bit of an angle, which would give less reach on one side and the same or a little less on the other, then they would do the same thing, lift it and back up only to have the skid stay in the exact same place. I'd watch for a bit until I figured out they would take forever and they weren't just having a bad day, but sucked at their job, then I'd ask the question and prepare for the backlash . Would you like a little help . I'd say at least half the time the answer was, no, I do this all day long . My thoughts were okay, struggle on as I'm getting paid by the hour , and, if you'd take a little advice it wouldn't take all day to do your job . All I needed to do was to lay a rubber pad on their forks and the skid would have been easily pulled to the edge, but their pride stopped them from making it easy on themselves. Some of the forks even had a hole drilled in them from a previous receiver, you could just drop a bolt in there and it would grab the skid . It's funny that they wouldn't take advice from a kid (me) because they were older, I started hauling steel when I was 25, I've even been kicked out of plants where I was picking up "because I wasn't allowed in there".
When working with others I try to be open to hearing what they have to say, as you should continue learning in life, it's a never ending thing. Although there are times where you flat out don't want the advice because you want to work thru things yourself and just need everyone to be quiet so that can happen .

That little SUV looks good.
What are the major issues with those, I see them all the time for great prices.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Knew a guy made his fire starters from dryer lint and and toilet paper rolls. Might have used some wax too (?).


Saw these recently at a county park office: 





Made by a local community action organization for adults with disabilities.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


There are a few things I see see that I don't like about that grind job.
One, the wheel used was a 1/8" wheel, which is what should be used on lp/picco chain(as was mentioned) or .325 chain. Two, even if you were using that wheel it should not have been run into the cutter as far as he did because now the gullet will not support a file because it's too deep for that size wheel/file. The gullet should not be a problem at that point in the chains life as the working corner of the cutter still sticks out further than the gullet at its highest/longest point. But if I was using that size wheel, I would personally still file the gullet back enough to where there was enough of a shelf to hold a small file up to help get the top plate filed well if I didn't have a roller guide or a way to sharpen with both hands(makes it easier to pull the file up to the top plate if there is no shelf to rest the file on).
Three it looks as though he's slightly bluing the cutters, which hardens the steel and makes them more difficult to file.

Do not hit the burr with a grinder as that will damage the sideplate, the burrs should come off as soon as you put the chain in the wood; if they do not, then I would either request the guy take it slower when he's grinding or take them somewhere else.

While learning to sharpen can have a steep learning curve, if you make it a goal you can get past the curve much quicker. I decided one yr I was going to learn all I could about sharpening, while the classes weren't cheap(I bought many grinders, files, filing jigs, roller guides, raker guides, and even an unobtainable raker grinder), I learned how a sharpened cutter should look(basically like a new chain ), and how to make them look that way.
So, looking at your chain, does it look like a new chain? 



djg james said:


> I do tend to put downward pressure sometimes when filing and start filing into the link plate.


Helpful tools for this are the stihl 2 in 1, or the husky roller guide. Also many of the filing jigs are great for those learning, but can be somewhat difficult to set up, while the other two suggested above are very simple to use, but have room for error if you have a hard time keeping the angles correct.




djg james said:


> I've been sharpening my own chains as I cut firewood for myself. Usually touch them up after every tank or two of fuel. This new chain I've been using refused to cut any more even after my attempt at sharpening. Never touched the rakers. I checked it out with a gauge I had on hand and it seemed not to need anything. The gauge was an Oregon I think.
> View attachment 1000392
> View attachment 1000393
> 
> Decided to take it to a local shop that was new to me. He measured it after sharpening and said it didn't need it either. He did run through all of the rakers though.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to put the chain back on the saw and see how it cut because it started to rain. And the gullet is not round. Like he used the wrong diameter wheel? I know nothing about machine sharpening. Will get a pic when I can.


I do not use that type of raker gauge, as it sets the rakers based on a fixed number (.025 is the front one you have it on, and it goes up by .005 as you go towards the back. The problem with those is one, they are not progressive(they don't remove more of the raker as the chain is worn), and they use an average of multiple cutters heights to set the height of a raker, rather than only the height of the cutter and raker that corresponds to it.


LondonNeil said:


> is it not always that way for a new chain? the file has to fit when he chain is old too....bigger would be filing away the link plates when the cutter is short.


That is somewhat true.
When you use the file called for by the manufacturer at the beginning of the chains life, you will have a little extra material left in the gullet. That material can be removed as another process, or you can use a larger file(one size up) to remove the material while filling the cutter. Using a larger file will change the side plate angle/hook, so you will need to remove a little more from the depth gauges in order to compensate. When cutting harder or frozen wood I will also use a larger file to reduce the hook, this leaves more material in the corner making the cutter stronger so it dulls slower.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> What would you do without the machine eh?
> I don't have one, but then I only have 2 acre lot.


I can promise you one thing for sure, a lot less would get done, and what did get done would take longer. I thank God often for my equipment  .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Saw these recently at a county park office:
> View attachment 1000557
> 
> View attachment 1000558
> 
> 
> Made by a local community action organization for adults with disabilities.
> 
> Philbert


That's awesome!


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


Shaping the cutter is different than shaping / clearing the gullet. Separate steps. What did it look like before?

When I sharpen:
- cutters;
- gullets;
- depth gauges.
(Plus a lot of other, fussy steps!).

There may be some bluing of the side plate cutting edge, which is undesirable. And the top plate cutting edge looks like it was not ground to the far edge? Sometimes hard to tell from photos.

But you said that it cut well, right? 

$15 sounds like a lot for sharpening: close to the cost of a new chain. Last I checked it was going for around $7 a loop around here. Figgier could never make good money at it, since I take my time and do a ‘chain spa’. Plus, liability concerns.

As for the burrs on your guide bar, use a file, working away from the nose sprocket to keep filings out of the bearings.

Philbert


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


You may not be able to file it... It looks like it was blued pretty good which often means it's now very hard.


----------



## sean donato

I only grind chains for friends and family $6 per chain for friends and family member I don't like.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> You may not be able to file it... It looks like it was blued pretty good which often means it's now very hard.


I hate that. That may be a little strong, I despise that to the core of my being.


----------



## GrizG

Philbert said:


> Saw these recently at a county park office:
> View attachment 1000557
> 
> View attachment 1000558
> 
> 
> Made by a local community action organization for adults with disabilities.
> 
> Philbert


The progressive "smart climate" folks around here would go nuts if the large sheltered workshop organization in the area made something like that... it's okay for them to assemble gift boxes of booze for a local distributer though.


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> I do tend to put downward pressure sometimes when filing and start filing into the link plate.


I’ve been doing this for about 35 years and still not that good at free hand filing, lol. I mostly use square ground now but for round filing these are the 2 best things I’ve used to keep things “right” and cutting good


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


There are many threads here on 'bar dressing' if you do a search. Lots of options, Lots of opinions. Some guys using grinding wheels, belt sanders, special tools, etc. Here is one thread:




__





Bar dressing


No, not some kind of salad dressing. How do you dress your bars? Freehand or something along the Oregon jig style?




www.arboristsite.com





I used to clamp the bar in a vice, start with a large, coarse file, and finish off with a finer file, leaving a micro chamfer. Then, I found these tools, which I had avoided due to the cost, and really like them. They work well, and can be used without a vise. *The cheap ones on eBay come with cheap files* You get what you pay for.






Philbert


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I hate that. That may be a little strong, I despise that to the core of my being.


Chains coming out of one of the local shops are "grinder only" once they've been there. My son grabbed up some chains that people left at the shop for disposal that looked like they had lots of life in them despite being stoned/steeled -- they bought new chains. They had clearly been ground previously and a file slid right across those chains... no bite at all. It was a nice thought to get some free chains but all they did was add to the pile of scrape steel for sale.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


Yep... nothing to add really everyone covered the issues and I had hit the multi quote thing....


chipper1 said:


> That's funny, well sort of.
> When I was hauling steel I'd do multi stop loads starting the day with 90-104k on the deck, it was interesting going to many of the smaller shops that would only get 10-20' in skidded coils. Many times I would watch them struggle lifting the skid with forks that were a little to short, then backing up only to leave the skid sitting exactly where it was when they started. After that they would approach it at a bit of an angle, which would give less reach on one side and the same or a little less on the other, then they would do the same thing, lift it and back up only to have the skid stay in the exact same place. I'd watch for a bit until I figured out they would take forever and they weren't just having a bad day, but sucked at their job, then I'd ask the question and prepare for the backlash . Would you like a little help . I'd say at least half the time the answer was, no, I do this all day long . My thoughts were okay, struggle on as I'm getting paid by the hour , and, if you'd take a little advice it wouldn't take all day to do your job . All I needed to do was to lay a rubber pad on their forks and the skid would have been easily pulled to the edge, but their pride stopped them from making it easy on themselves. Some of the forks even had a hole drilled in them from a previous receiver, you could just drop a bolt in there and it would grab the skid . It's funny that they wouldn't take advice from a kid (me) because they were older, I started hauling steel when I was 25, I've even been kicked out of plants where I was picking up "because I wasn't allowed in there".
> When working with others I try to be open to hearing what they have to say, as you should continue learning in life, it's a never ending thing. Although there are times where you flat out don't want the advice because you want to work thru things yourself and just need everyone to be quiet so that can happen .
> 
> That little SUV looks good.
> What are the major issues with those, I see them all the time for great prices.


my neighbor is a total jack arse in ever sense of the word. I just didn't want to see him drop a tree on him self. I did kinda expect him to tell me to F-off. 

So far as i know iac valve clogging and Intake gasket leaks are the biggest things. Actually pretty solid little vehicles with any amount of routine upkeep.


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> There are many threads here on 'bar dressing' if you do a search. Lots of options, Lots of opinions. Some guys using grinding wheels, belt sanders, special tools, etc. Here is one thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar dressing
> 
> 
> No, not some kind of salad dressing. How do you dress your bars? Freehand or something along the Oregon jig style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to clamp the bar in a vice, start with a large, coarse file, and finish off with a finer file, leaving a micro chamfer. Then, I found these tools, which I had avoided due to the cost, and really like them. They work well, and can be used without a vise. *The cheap ones on eBay come with cheap files* You get what you pay for.
> 
> View attachment 1000559
> View attachment 1000560
> View attachment 1000561
> 
> 
> Philbert


I use one of these after a corse flat file depending in how nasty the burr is. Very effective if you use them pretty often.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Chains coming out of one of the local shops are "grinder only" once they've been there. My son grabbed up some chains that people left at the shop for disposal that looked like they had lots of life in them despite being stoned/steeled -- they bought new chains. They had clearly been ground previously and a file slid right across those chains... no bite at all. It was a nice thought to get some free chains but all they did was add to the pile of scrape steel for sale.


They'll be fine after a couple light grindings, it doesn't usually go very deep.
Sad they do that to them though.
I just went through some a couple days ago trying to find a 20x.325, 78dl, not the 80dl of which I have 4 new chains sitting on the shelf . I went thru quite a few, then when I was about ready to give up, I found a freshly sharpened one hanging on my vice with a decent bar on it too . I don't often use 325 on a 20", so it wasn't something I had well organized, not that much of my stuff is, but I can usually quickly find what I'm looking for.
Here's one of the too sharpen piles, guessing it will only grow until next winter .
Maybe I should send them to @sean donato , shouldn't take more than 15hrs giving 15 min each, and I know he's got lots of spare time .


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> Chains coming out of one of the local shops are "grinder only" once they've been there. My son grabbed up some chains that people left at the shop for disposal that looked like they had lots of life in them despite being stoned/steeled -- they bought new chains. They had clearly been ground previously and a file slid right across those chains... no bite at all. It was a nice thought to get some free chains but all they did was add to the pile of scrape steel for sale.


You can actually get 3/4 of them back by using a grinder (the right way) and grinding through the hardened area. The grinder basically case hardens the cutter. A sharp stone and steady hand can correct the mistake of the untrained.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> There are many threads here on 'bar dressing' if you do a search. Lots of options, Lots of opinions. Some guys using grinding wheels, belt sanders, special tools, etc. Here is one thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar dressing
> 
> 
> No, not some kind of salad dressing. How do you dress your bars? Freehand or something along the Oregon jig style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to clamp the bar in a vice, start with a large, coarse file, and finish off with a finer file, leaving a micro chamfer. Then, I found these tools, which I had avoided due to the cost, and really like them. They work well, and can be used without a vise. *The cheap ones on eBay come with cheap files* You get what you pay for.
> 
> View attachment 1000559
> View attachment 1000560
> View attachment 1000561
> 
> 
> Philbert


I use the vallorbe version, or I just hit them with a handheld grinder/dremel, and sometimes I run them on the side of the raker grinder wheel if I'm using that.
When I responded to him in regards to this I thought he was talking about the burr on the cutters .


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> You can actually get 3/4 of them back by using a grinder (the right way) and grinding through the hardened area. The grinder basically case hardens the cutter. A sharp stone and steady hand can correct the mistake of the untrained.


You must have been typing that when I hit "post reply" lol.



sean donato said:


> my neighbor is a total jack arse in ever sense of the word. I just didn't want to see him drop a tree on him self. I did kinda expect him to tell me to F-off.
> 
> So far as i know iac valve clogging and Intake gasket leaks are the biggest things. Actually pretty solid little vehicles with any amount of routine upkeep.


That sucks, mine are pretty good. I make sure I'm always helping them, good neighbors are . It's one of the reasons we decided to stay here and build the barn rather than buy/build elsewhere, good neighbors and good water, electricity is consistent too as it's local.

Good to know, maybe I'll snag one up in the future. No trans problems?


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> They'll be fine after a couple light grindings, it doesn't usually go very deep.
> Sad they do that to them though.
> I just went through some a couple days ago trying to find a 20x.325, 78dl, not the 80dl of which I have 4 new chains sitting on the shelf . I went thru quite a few, then when I was about ready to give up, I found a freshly sharpened one hanging on my vice with a decent bar on it too . I don't often use 325 on a 20", so it wasn't something I had well organized, not that much of my stuff is, but I can usually quickly find what I'm looking for.
> Here's one of the too sharpen piles, guessing it will only grow until next winter .
> Maybe I should send them to @sean donato , shouldn't take more than 15hrs giving 15 min each, and I know he's got lots of spare time .
> View attachment 1000564


Tell you what chipper, you send that mess and when I'm sitting on the babies I'll sharpen them for you.... may take till they graduate to get through the pile but I'll get them done.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Tell you what chipper, you send that mess and when I'm sitting on the babies I'll sharpen them for you.... may take till they graduate to get through the pile but I'll get them done.


Right, that's kinda how I feel about them. I figure they aren't bad to have around, and if things slow down I can always utilize them. I just grab one out of there every now and then and hand file it and run it, I haven't ran a grinder in months, but I have gone thru a dozen chains/files this yr.
I need to buck up the red oak that I have on my trailer, I did split the load of cherry I had in the bucket of the little bota two days ago , well with the hydraulic splitter .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> You must have been typing that when I hit "post reply" lol.
> 
> 
> That sucks, mine are pretty good. I make sure I'm always helping them, good neighbors are . It's one of the reasons we decided to stay here and build the barn rather than buy/build elsewhere, good neighbors and good water, electricity is consistent too as it's local.
> 
> Good to know, maybe I'll snag one up in the future. No trans problems?


It's good to have good neighbors. 

Not that I know of. It is a second generation and supposed to be a bit more refined then the first version. Still learning about them though.So didn't hear of anything horrible and neither of my uncles said anything terrible about this body style.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> There are a few things I see see that I don't like about that grind job.
> One, the wheel used was a 1/8" wheel, which is what should be used on lp/picco chain(as was mentioned) or .325 chain. Two, even if you were using that wheel it should not have been run into the cutter as far as he did because now the gullet will not support a file because it's too deep for that size wheel/file. The gullet should not be a problem at that point in the chains life as the working corner of the cutter still sticks out further than the gullet at its highest/longest point. But if I was using that size wheel, I would personally still file the gullet back enough to where there was enough of a shelf to hold a small file up to help get the top plate filed well if I didn't have a roller guide or a way to sharpen with both hands(makes it easier to pull the file up to the top plate if there is no shelf to rest the file on).
> Three it looks as though he's slightly bluing the cutters, which hardens the steel and makes them more difficult to file.
> 
> Do not hit the burr with a grinder as that will damage the sideplate, the burrs should come off as soon as you put the chain in the wood; if they do not, then I would either request the guy take it slower when he's grinding or take them somewhere else.
> 
> While learning to sharpen can have a steep learning curve, if you make it a goal you can get past the curve much quicker. I decided one yr I was going to learn all I could about sharpening, while the classes weren't cheap(I bought many grinders, files, filing jigs, roller guides, raker guides, and even an unobtainable raker grinder), I learned how a sharpened cutter should look(basically like a new chain ), and how to make them look that way.
> So, looking at your chain, does it look like a new chain?
> 
> 
> Helpful tools for this are the stihl 2 in 1, or the husky roller guide. Also many of the filing jigs are great for those learning, but can be somewhat difficult to set up, while the other two suggested above are very simple to use, but have room for error if you have a hard time keeping the angles correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not use that type of raker gauge, as it sets the rakers based on a fixed number (.025 is the front one you have it on, and it goes up by .005 as you go towards the back. The problem with those is one, they are not progressive(they don't remove more of the raker as the chain is worn), and they use an average of multiple cutters heights to set the height of a raker, rather than only the height of the cutter and raker that corresponds to it.
> 
> That is somewhat true.
> When you use the file called for by the manufacturer at the beginning of the chains life, you will have a little extra material left in the gullet. That material can be removed as another process, or you can use a larger file(one size up) to remove the material while filling the cutter. Using a larger file will change the side plate angle/hook, so you will need to remove a little more from the depth gauges in order to compensate. When cutting harder or frozen wood I will also use a larger file to reduce the hook, this leaves more material in the corner making the cutter stronger so it dulls slower.


Thanks, a lot to digest. I thought the wheel was too narrow and it did look like he burned them a little. However, I watched and didn't think he was pressing hard or going fast. Relative I know, especially for someone without any experience.

I see you corrected your interpretation of what I said about the bar burr.

*So, looking at your chain, does it look like a new chain?* Not really.

I'll look into those two tools


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Shaping the cutter is different than shaping / clearing the gullet. Separate steps. What did it look like before?
> 
> When I sharpen:
> - cutters;
> - gullets;
> - depth gauges.
> (Plus a lot of other, fussy steps!).
> 
> There may be some bluing of the side plate cutting edge, which is undesirable. And the top plate cutting edge looks like it was not ground to the far edge? Sometimes hard to tell from photos.
> 
> But you said that it cut well, right?
> 
> $15 sounds like a lot for sharpening: close to the cost of a new chain. Last I checked it was going for around $7 a loop around here. Figgier could never make good money at it, since I take my time and do a ‘chain spa’. Plus, liability concerns.
> 
> As for the burrs on your guide bar, use a file, working away from the nose sprocket to keep filings out of the bearings.
> 
> Philbert


He used two different machines. The first on, an Oregon, was used to sharpen the bottom side of the teeth and the gullet (he said) Sorry for the improper terminology. The second, was fir the rakers. So he got it all done in just two steps.

I did notice the bluing and the outside edge doesn't appear to be sharpened, either.

It does cut better, but not like a new chain. That's why I thought the gullet needed work on.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I use the vallorbe version, or I just hit them with a handheld grinder/dremel, and sometimes I run them on the side of the raker grinder wheel if I'm using that.
> When I responded to him in regards to this I thought he was talking about the burr on the cutters .


Sorry I didn't do a search first. I'll try a flat file first Then maybe one of those tools.


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?



The discoloration of your cutters and the burrs on your links indicate a problem!

Chain too tight?

Chain run dull?

Lack of oil?

I think he opened the gullets just fine, but ID what the problem is causing your chain to do this.


----------



## farmer steve

Since rock scrounging was a topic a day or 2 ago. Saw this sitting along the road on my way to sell produce yesterday. I think it was abandoned as I know the guy who owns the property where it is sitting and doesn't look like something he would do.


----------



## Philbert

Just a few notes on the grinder comments. Grinders do not overheat cutters if used correctly. Guys with little patience or understanding try to use them like a chop saw and apply a lot of pressure. 

The abrasive also dulls with use, and needs to be ‘dressed’ periodically to expose fresh edges. I lightly dress my wheels once per chain loop. 

Put together, aggressive grinding with dull abrasive is like forcing a saw to cut with a dull chain. 

If cutters are overheated (‘grinder hardened’) they can usually be made fileable again with some light grinding through the hardened layer. The chains are not necessarily ‘ruined’. 

Philbert


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Since rock scrounging was a topic a day or 2 ago. Saw this sitting alone road on my way to sell produce yesterday. I think it was abandoned as I know the guy who owns the property where it is sitting and doesn't look like something he would do.
> View attachment 1000578


Looks a little light duty for a load of rock.


----------



## MustangMike

Nate, your scenic pics are incredible, thanks for sharing!

And, FYI, MechanicMatt recently acquired a used Marlin Lever Gun in 45-70. We have fingers crossed it will be a shooter!


----------



## JustJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah Roger that! Unbelievably powerful and tough! With a pain threshold that makes a pit bull look like a Sissy when it comes to withstanding pain!
> 
> If you're not familiar with the American Bull Terrier breed of dog? Trust me! That's saying a lot about a bears sensitivity to pain!
> 
> Unfortunately we had young male nusance bear in our small rural community this Spring. Causing problems and becoming to comfortable around people much to often. Four of us hunted him every day for a week all at different times. After my sixth evening bear watch/hunt. I was the unfortunate one that got the first and last shot to terminate. When looking at him through the cross hairs at thirty yards while he was standing on his hinds looking right back at me. The only thing in my mind was "Man I really hope this is the right bear because I don't want to kill a bear that's just passing through not bothering anyone!" By the way we were looking at each other. He didn't really give me much of a choice at that distance!
> 
> It did end up being the problem bear, so it wasn't all bad. A three and a half year old young male. The neighbors and I guessed his weight between 400 and 500 pounds. He is a small Kodiak bear by size standards. Im 6'4" 230 and in pretty fair shape for my age! and his fore arm was as big around as my thigh and rock solid mussel!!! His front fore leg! Not his hind quarter or shoulder. His fore leg! Also, not firm like the hind quarter of a deer, beef, dog, or even a race horse! I mean heavy and solid like I've never felt in an animal! Even though he was dead, you could just feel his power!!! I really can't explain it!
> View attachment 1000238
> And hes just a little guy! View attachment 1000239


Holy smokes and he was carrying a gun!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> The discoloration of your cutters and the burrs on your links indicate a problem!
> 
> Chain too tight?
> 
> Chain run dull?
> 
> Lack of oil?
> 
> I think he opened the gullets just fine, but ID what the problem is causing your chain to do this.


Chain definitely not too tight. Sometimes I have to tighten it up because of stretch.

Maybe run a little dull. The I usually stop and sharpen.

Sometimes it seems like there is a lack of oil because the bar gets hot. Not all the time, though. The oiler is set on max from day one and is using oil. Inspection of the oil hole on the saw and bar are clear and open. and oil is free flowing w/o bar on it when revved. That's why my interest was peaked when someone mentioned about installing a Magnum olier on their saw. Don't know if that's an option on a 038.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Thanks, a lot to digest. I thought the wheel was too narrow and it did look like he burned them a little. However, I watched and didn't think he was pressing hard or going fast. Relative I know, especially for someone without any experience.
> 
> I see you corrected your interpretation of what I said about the bar burr.
> 
> *So, looking at your chain, does it look like a new chain?* Not really.
> 
> I'll look into those two tools


There is a lot to sharpening, but once you learn to sharpen one size chain, that learning transfers to the other sizes. From there tuning chains to a specific species of wood or frozen wood, a different powered saw, or even your personal cutting preferences becomes just a few file strokes away, whether that's with a round, beveled, or a flat file .
It is relative lol.
Most the guys I know will tap the cutters multiple times with the grinding wheel, this allows the cutter to cool slightly between grinding.
I have seen 3/8 chains done with a small wheel cut very well, but if the person grinding them goes in too deep (farther than what it takes to make a "C") it will make more of "J" and a standard round file will not fit well into it for hand filing.

Yep, don't hit the sides of the cutters with a grinder to remove the burr lol. 

In Nate's picture of how he sharpens he shows a picture of a perferd brand 2 in 1, I think they may make them for stihl, but I'm not sure. 
The bummer about the 2 in 1 and the roller guides are that they are specific to the chain size, and in the case of the roller guides, there is also a special one for the husky x-cut chains that differs from the standard 3/8 chains (I'm not sure if they have different ones for the .325, lp/picco x-cut chains).
If I get a min I'll have my boy film me sharpening a cutter or two and try to give a few tips on how I sharpen, it's important to remember that while one persons technique works well for them; but two people can arrive at the same place by taking a different path, whether that means with different tools or different techniques.


djg james said:


> Sorry I didn't do a search first. I'll try a flat file first Then maybe one of those tools.


Not offended. If you put it in a vise it's fairly easy to with a "sharp" file .


Philbert said:


> Just a few notes on the grinder comments. Grinders do not overheat cutters if used correctly. Guys with little patience or understanding try to use them like a chop saw and apply a lot of pressure.
> 
> The abrasive also dulls with use, and needs to be ‘dressed’ periodically to expose fresh edges. I lightly dress my wheels once per chain loop.
> 
> Put together, aggressive grinding with dull abrasive is like forcing a saw to cut with a dull chain.
> 
> If cutters are overheated (‘grinder hardened’) they can usually be made fileable again with some light grinding through the hardened layer. The chains are not necessarily ‘ruined’.
> 
> Philbert


Many guys will grind chains with a lot of oil on them, if they don't dress them often they will burn cutters too.


djg james said:


> Chain definitely not too tight. Sometimes I have to tighten it up because of stretch.
> 
> Maybe run a little dull. The I usually stop and sharpen.
> 
> Sometimes it seems like there is a lack of oil because the bar gets hot. Not all the time, though. The oiler is set on max from day one and is using oil. Inspection of the oil hole on the saw and bar are clear and open. and oil is free flowing w/o bar on it when revved. That's why my interest was peaked when someone mentioned about installing a Magnum olier on their saw. Don't know if that's an option on a 038.


I tighten my chains tighter than most, and I don't have a problem with my bars or chains.
A properly sharpened and tuned chain will run cooler with much less oil.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Holy smokes and he was carrying a gun!


Everything carries in Alaska lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Been running my little crapsman 38cc saw this weekend. Was down at my mom's yesterday where we pruned up an overgrown spruce. It looked much better after and inspired my wife to kick my butt into gear and trim up our pines which used to branch from the ground up. Lawnmower pic is my poor excuse for a before pic. I'd been debating trimming these limbs for a couple years. I'm happy we finally did it, I like how much cleaner it looks and should be way better on the weedeating. The brush pile is impressive!


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> They'll be fine after a couple light grindings, it doesn't usually go very deep.
> Sad they do that to them though.
> I just went through some a couple days ago trying to find a 20x.325, 78dl, not the 80dl of which I have 4 new chains sitting on the shelf . I went thru quite a few, then when I was about ready to give up, I found a freshly sharpened one hanging on my vice with a decent bar on it too . I don't often use 325 on a 20", so it wasn't something I had well organized, not that much of my stuff is, but I can usually quickly find what I'm looking for.
> Here's one of the too sharpen piles, guessing it will only grow until next winter .
> Maybe I should send them to @sean donato , shouldn't take more than 15hrs giving 15 min each, and I know he's got lots of spare time .
> View attachment 1000564


I imagine that would work fine if I were inclined to do it. I've got an Oregon grinder. Bought it new a few years back thinking I'd even out the tooth length on my chains... After using it for a while I abandoned it and went back to hand filing. This as the chains didn't cut any better but they sure did lose potential life by grinding to the shortest tooth. That, and I prefer the soothing sound of hand filing to the sound of a grinder... It also didn't really save me any time unless I rocked/steeled a chain and needed to take the teeth back a lot. Rocks and embedded metal are common where I cut so it happens... 

I typically do 2-6 chains per filing session... sometimes as many as 10. The process goes reasonably fast and sometimes I surprise myself by just how quickly I'm done with one side of an 84 or 117 DL chain. Once I understood the process, and what to look for as I'm sharpening, I could do it with certainty and have excellent results. Granted if I was the "chain guy" for a tree service a higher end grinder would probably make sense and I probably wouldn't care as much after a while as it would become a dull job.


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


Regarding bar dressing. Draw file the bar to remove the burr and flatten the edge. It only takes a few minutes... Use an 8", 10" or 12" single cut mill file. Even a raker file can be used but I prefer a larger file for this task. It doesn't have to be anything special.... a Stanley file is fine.


----------



## turnkey4099

Alm


djg james said:


> This was a new guy to me. He's been doing it on the side for 5 years. He's my age so I was more inclined to trust him. It's hard to find someone locally to do a proper job. At the local farm store, the kids do the sharpening and I'm pretty sure they don't know, or care, what they are doing.
> 
> And I too do all my own sharpening, by hand. I'm not the greatest at it and I thought the rakers needed to be touched up.





djg james said:


> This was a new guy to me. He's been doing it on the side for 5 years. He's my age so I was more inclined to trust him. It's hard to find someone locally to do a proper job. At the local farm store, the kids do the sharpening and I'm pretty sure they don't know, or care, what they are doing.
> 
> And I too do all my own sharpening, by hand. I'm not the greatest at it and I thought the rakers needed to be touched up.



Almost every shop I have taken a chain to has returned at least on chain with the teeth hardened and cannot be filed. I haven't had a shop sharpen one for me for many years now. It only takes about 10 minutes for me to file one.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> The progressive "smart climate" folks around here would go nuts if the large sheltered workshop organization in the area made something like that... it's okay for them to assemble gift boxes of booze for a local distributer though.


I missed this post earlier I guess.
I consider myself progressive, as long as we're talking about filing rakers  .


GrizG said:


> I imagine that would work fine if I were inclined to do it. I've got an Oregon grinder. Bought it new a few years back thinking I'd even out the tooth length on my chains... After using it for a while I abandoned it and went back to hand filing. This as the chains didn't cut any better but they sure did lose potential life by grinding to the shortest tooth. That, and I prefer the soothing sound of hand filing to the sound of a grinder... It also didn't really save me any time unless I rocked/steeled a chain and needed to take the teeth back a lot. Rocks and embedded metal are common where I cut so it happens...
> 
> I typically do 2-6 chains per filing session... sometimes as many as 10. The process goes reasonably fast and sometimes I surprise myself by just how quickly I'm done with one side of an 84 or 117 DL chain. Once I understood the process, and what to look for as I'm sharpening, I could do it with certainty and have excellent results. Granted if I was the "chain guy" for a tree service a higher end grinder would probably make sense and I probably wouldn't care as much after a while as it would become a dull job.


I don't typically grind to the worst cutter, as you said, that wastes a lot of chain. I also do not remove much at a time. I usually look a chain over real quick to see which cutters are the best(longest), then I set up to only remove a little off that cutter and run the chain around then that side hitting all the cutters it gets, then I advance the stop forward a touch and do that again until I'm getting most of the cutters, all the time counting how many turns I've adjusted the stop in. Then on my last pass I will mark any cutters that need taken back further with a green sharpie and then I make one more pass to get those, sometimes I have to hit those again. On a real bad chain I will make 4-5 passes around per side. Then I will hit the rakers with a file and a progressive gauge like the husky version. Sometimes I just file the shortest cutters rakers, then one of the average ones and throw it on the raker grinder(especially if I'm doing more than one chain). if they are all equal length, then I hit a raker on each side and put the chain on the raker grinder. Similarly, I make multiple passes when using the raker grinder when doing a chain I've removed a lot of material on, I just mark the rakers I file with the green sharpie. Yes I like my green sharpie, does that make me green lol. There's really no reason to take them down to the worse cutter, sometimes I'd loose a third of a chain doing that. If you are sharpening for customers, you can loose a customer quick by removing enough material off the worse cutter . Think about how many times you've heard someone say "I took my chains in to be sharpened and they removed half the cutter" .
Touching up a chain with the grinder takes me a little more time than filing them, if you include removing them and then putting them back on, so I only grind damaged chains, chains that are not on saws, and chains I'm converting to square.

Honestly, with my elbows I wouldn't want to file that many chains in a session. That being said, I've started with a new or almost new chain when flush cutting stumps, and worn(filed) a chain down to a point I didn't feel it was worth hitting it again as after that it would be on the witness marks. It makes tossing a chain much easier when you know you've gotten paid for it already .

I'm thinking that maybe I should be titling my posts, that way guys who want to get caught up can just skip the "Sharpening" posts .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I missed this post earlier I guess.
> I consider myself progressive, as long as we're talking about filing rakers  .
> 
> I don't typically grind to the worst cutter, as you said, that wastes a lot of chain. I also do not remove much at a time. I usually look a chain over real quick to see which cutters are the best(longest), then I set up to only remove a little off that cutter and run the chain around then that side hitting all the cutters it gets, then I advance the stop forward a touch and do that again until I'm getting most of the cutters, all the time counting how many turns I've adjusted the stop in. Then on my last pass I will mark any cutters that need taken back further with a green sharpie and then I make one more pass to get those, sometimes I have to hit those again. On a real bad chain I will make 4-5 passes around per side. Then I will hit the rakers with a file and a progressive gauge like the husky version. Sometimes I just file the shortest cutters rakers, then one of the average ones and throw it on the raker grinder(especially if I'm doing more than one chain). if they are all equal length, then I hit a raker on each side and put the chain on the raker grinder. Similarly, I make multiple passes when using the raker grinder when doing a chain I've removed a lot of material on, I just mark the rakers I file with the green sharpie. Yes I like my green sharpie, does that make me green lol. There's really no reason to take them down to the worse cutter, sometimes I'd loose a third of a chain doing that. If you are sharpening for customers, you can loose a customer quick by removing enough material off the worse cutter . Think about how many times you've heard someone say "I took my chains in to be sharpened and they removed half the cutter" .
> Touching up a chain with the grinder takes me a little more time than filing them, if you include removing them and then putting them back on, so I only grind damaged chains, chains that are not on saws, and chains I'm converting to square.
> 
> Honestly, with my elbows I wouldn't want to file that many chains in a session. That being said, I've started with a new or almost new chain when flush cutting stumps, and worn(filed) a chain down to a point I didn't feel it was worth hitting it again as after that it would be on the witness marks. It makes tossing a chain much easier when you know you've gotten paid for it already .
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I should be titling my posts, that way guys who want to get caught up can just skip the "Sharpening" posts .


I do the same thing weather on the grinder or by hand, If I took every tooth back to exactly the same length I'd go through chains like crazy. Depth Guage being set right per tooth is very important.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, your scenic pics are incredible, thanks for sharing!
> 
> And, FYI, MechanicMatt recently acquired a used Marlin Lever Gun in 45-70. We have fingers crossed it will be a shooter!


Thanks Mike.
Oh cool! That’s great, hopefully it’s a good one. The one I had was a very good shooter, especially for a lever gun, not uncommon to have 2 holes touching with a 3 shot group at 100 yds.


----------



## ValleyForge

Stump day….


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I tighten my chains tighter than most, and I don't have a problem with my bars or chains.


If you OVER tighten your chains enough, your straps will look like that ... don't ask me how I know this!

I like them snug also, hate thrown chains, but don't OVER tighten!


----------



## MustangMike

Logger nate said:


> Oh cool! That’s great, hopefully it’s a good one. The one I had was a very good shooter, especially for a lever gun, not uncommon to have 2 holes touching with a 3 shot group at 100 yds.


I guess since his sister and I both have lever guns in 348 Winchester he felt he needed a more powerful lever gun!

For those who don't know, the 348 Winchester was made by necking down a 50-110, it is bigger diameter than a 45-70.


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> Here's a shot of the resharpened chain. See how the gullet is scalloped like too narrow of stone was used. Maybe it doesn't matter. The chain cut (noodled) like it was almost new, but not quite there. I may take my 7/32" file and file the gullet even and then see how it cuts.
> View attachment 1000488
> 
> 
> Also, I've noticed a burr all around the bar on both sides. Can I simply lightly grind if off with an angle grinder or do I need a special tool?


Flat mill-bastard file will work great.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I missed this post earlier I guess.
> I consider myself progressive, as long as we're talking about filing rakers  .
> 
> I don't typically grind to the worst cutter, as you said, that wastes a lot of chain. I also do not remove much at a time. I usually look a chain over real quick to see which cutters are the best(longest), then I set up to only remove a little off that cutter and run the chain around then that side hitting all the cutters it gets, then I advance the stop forward a touch and do that again until I'm getting most of the cutters, all the time counting how many turns I've adjusted the stop in. Then on my last pass I will mark any cutters that need taken back further with a green sharpie and then I make one more pass to get those, sometimes I have to hit those again. On a real bad chain I will make 4-5 passes around per side. Then I will hit the rakers with a file and a progressive gauge like the husky version. Sometimes I just file the shortest cutters rakers, then one of the average ones and throw it on the raker grinder(especially if I'm doing more than one chain). if they are all equal length, then I hit a raker on each side and put the chain on the raker grinder. Similarly, I make multiple passes when using the raker grinder when doing a chain I've removed a lot of material on, I just mark the rakers I file with the green sharpie. Yes I like my green sharpie, does that make me green lol. There's really no reason to take them down to the worse cutter, sometimes I'd loose a third of a chain doing that. If you are sharpening for customers, you can loose a customer quick by removing enough material off the worse cutter . Think about how many times you've heard someone say "I took my chains in to be sharpened and they removed half the cutter" .
> Touching up a chain with the grinder takes me a little more time than filing them, if you include removing them and then putting them back on, so I only grind damaged chains, chains that are not on saws, and chains I'm converting to square.
> 
> Honestly, with my elbows I wouldn't want to file that many chains in a session. That being said, I've started with a new or almost new chain when flush cutting stumps, and worn(filed) a chain down to a point I didn't feel it was worth hitting it again as after that it would be on the witness marks. It makes tossing a chain much easier when you know you've gotten paid for it already .
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I should be titling my posts, that way guys who want to get caught up can just skip the "Sharpening" posts .


That process seems to have a lot of redundancy... i.e., examining each tooth repeatedly and grinding individual teeth on multiple passes. Hand filing I generally touch a tooth once and go on to the next one until a side is done and then I do the other side. I don't mark anything as I can tell by looking at the teeth whether they've been filed. Upon a final inspection I may touch a tooth or two again if it doesn't look like I got the tip well but it is a rare exception to the "touch it once" approach. Anyhow, as long as we all get to the same final result it doesn't much matter how we get there as long as it's repeatable!


----------



## svk

Hi all.

Got home Saturday night. Sunday morning I had to go pick up the big dogs from the kennel (we took the little girl with us) then spent most of the day working on projects.

Picked up my refurbed wood hauler trailer yesterday from my friends as he had done sone welding for me. This trailer has hauled hundreds of cords of wood over the years and the old 2 foot high sides made out of 1” square tubing set into stake pockets more or less rotted away. In addition the frame had a couple of cracks. We now have integral sides made out of 2 inch tubing that are 3 feet high so I could easily haul a cord of dry wood here. Obviously wouldn’t want to haul a cord of green hardwood because it would be getting pretty heavy. Just need to scrounge some plywood now. I powerwashed the decking yesterday too so once the new sides are on, we’ll paint the whole thing.


----------



## MustangMike

Happy Independence Day everyone. Hopefully, we all remember the sacrifices that have been made by others to give us our freedoms.

As my Dad used to say ... "Be grateful you don't have to wake up in the morning saying Hiel Hitler"!


----------



## svk

Sum ting Wong…thought you guys would like these pics.

Tell tale aluminum shavings under the hood of this 15 horse Johnson yielded a screw that backed out of the stator and rattled around under the fly wheel for a while. Amazingly it still ran…actually came in due to carb issues. I’ve got two other motors of this family so it will donate parts to them going forward.

I needed the prop for one of the other motors as that motor had spun its hub… New replacement props for these little guys are up to 65 bucks now. I had paid $100 for this motor in the spring (which included a cruise tank) and it worked for half the summer for us so I’d say it was a good investment.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy Independence Day to you too Mike! And everyone. Very thankful for our veterans and the freedoms we have! 
Trailer looks good Steve, looks like a great set up with the ramp to roll rounds into trailer. 

When these fall out does it mean it’s time to replace the brakes? Lol
Was going to bring some wood home after work Friday but decided I better not, auto transmission and hills and bad brakes and all


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Happy Independence Day to you too Mike! And everyone. Very thankful for our veterans and the freedoms we have!
> Trailer looks good Steve, looks like a great set up with the ramp to roll rounds into trailer.
> 
> When these fall out does it mean it’s time to replace the brakes? LolView attachment 1000785
> Was going to bring some wood home after work Friday but decided I better not, auto transmission and hills and bad brakes and all


You got every last mile out of that one! That’s how mine usually look too. Those Chevy trucks love to munch the inside front pad even though the caliper moves freely.


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> Happy Independence Day to you too Mike! And everyone. Very thankful for our veterans and the freedoms we have!
> Trailer looks good Steve, looks like a great set up with the ramp to roll rounds into trailer.
> 
> When these fall out does it mean it’s time to replace the brakes? LolView attachment 1000785
> Was going to bring some wood home after work Friday but decided I better not, auto transmission and hills and bad brakes and all


You still got life left in that one.... just get the welder out and build it up . 
On a serious note, your dam lucky. Had that happen on my old 07, 3500 dodge service truck. Caliper locked up. Hit the brakes, pedal went about half limp then came back after a few pumps. Awful screeching noise. Made it back to the shop. Pad was long gone on the one side and had the pistons worn halfway through. Was glad the truck was stick and had an exhaust brake. I had 4 c-15 engines on the trailer behind me. Was about 5 miles from the shop when it happened. Just limped it home.


----------



## Philbert

GrizG said:


> That process seems to have a lot of redundancy... i.e., examining each tooth repeatedly and grinding individual teeth on multiple passes. Hand filing I generally touch a tooth once and go on to the next one until a side is done and then I do the other side. I don't mark anything as I can tell by looking at the teeth whether they've been filed. Upon a final inspection I may touch a tooth or two again if it doesn't look like I got the tip well but it is a rare exception to the "touch it once" approach. Anyhow, as long as we all get to the same final result it doesn't much matter how we get there as long as it's repeatable!


One big advantage of a grinder is ‘evening up’ a chain where the teeth are at different lengths and angles due to to ‘casual’ filing. Not as much of an issue with experienced filers, but really helpful when I receive ‘problem chains’ to get a fresh start, with consistent lengths and angles. 

That said, if only a few teeth are damaged from a rock, nail, etc., I will often grind / sharpen the majority of teeth to a common size, then go back and clean up the damaged cutters to a shorter length. 

The shorter cutters may not cut as much for a few sharpening cycles, but eventually, the other cutters will ‘catch up’. I feel that this helps gets the most value / life out of the chain. 

If a lot of cutters are messed up in one section, it might be worth keeping the good part as a ‘donor chain’ to repair other damaged loops. 

Philbert


----------



## GrizG

Philbert said:


> One big advantage of a grinder is ‘evening up’ a chain where the teeth are at different lengths and angles due to to ‘casual’ filing. Not as much of an issue with experienced filers, but really helpful when I receive ‘problem chains’ to get a fresh start, with consistent lengths and angles.
> 
> That said, if only a few teeth are damaged from a rock, nail, etc., I will often grind / sharpen the majority of teeth to a common size, then go back and clean up the damaged cutters to a shorter length.
> 
> The shorter cutters may not cut as much for a few sharpening cycles, but eventually, the other cutters will ‘catch up’. I feel that this helps gets the most value / life out of the chain.
> 
> If a lot of cutters are messed up in one section, it might be worth keeping the good part as a ‘donor chain’ to repair other damaged loops.
> 
> Philbert


For sure the condition of the chains before sharpening is a major variable... What I see while at the saw shop where my son works is amazing.... not good amazing, but amazing nonetheless. Their chain sharpening guy grinds everything heavy from what I've seen and heard. As a contractor he's not concerned with chain life, only with getting the chain done fast. Me personally, I end up with different tooth lengths with consistent angles over time as a function of damage (rocks, dirt, steel, hard knots, banging the chain on something hard [like the vice] and bending a tip). As long as I actually sharpen all teeth on both sides they throw nice chips and cut straight. No stroke counting... the condition of the tip and gullet solely influence how many strokes are taken.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Got home Saturday night. Sunday morning I had to go pick up the big dogs from the kennel (we took the little girl with us) then spent most of the day working on projects.
> 
> Picked up my refurbed wood hauler trailer yesterday from my friends as he had done sone welding for me. This trailer has hauled hundreds of cords of wood over the years and the old 2 foot high sides made out of 1” square tubing set into stake pockets more or less rotted away. In addition the frame had a couple of cracks. We now have integral sides made out of 2 inch tubing that are 3 feet high so I could easily haul a cord of dry wood here. Obviously wouldn’t want to haul a cord of green hardwood because it would be getting pretty heavy. Just need to scrounge some plywood now. I powerwashed the decking yesterday too so once the new sides are on, we’ll paint the whole thing.
> 
> View attachment 1000768


Always nice to get back to the house. While those project can wait, leaving for an extended time seems to inspire/bring about new ones that need done .
Looks great, and the welds are a lot nice than mine .
I decided I'm going to sell the 14' trailer I've been using to haul the tractors, as the 20' that was under the trailer deck going on the 25' trailer is much lower and wider inside, that and I can recoup most of my cash for the 20' selling the 14' since it's in great condition and it has a 2020 manufacturer date. Maybe a nice 5x8 tilt like yours should be the next one I buy.
Wish mine was a bit closer to done. My pressure washer crapped out on me when I was doing the last foot of the frame, then I needed to do the bottom, 30 mins longer and i wouldhave been done. So I pulled the unloaded and checked it first, then I resorted to driving 20min to a buddies to borrow his(it's my old one lol), seeing as my neighbor who I help out unload things out of semis on a normal basis wasn't around (he does pressure washing for a living ). Then I managed to get it all finished and started blowing it off with the backpack blower, then the rain came .
Oh well, guess it gets primed tomorrow. We need the rain badly, so I surely don't want to complain about it.


----------



## bob kern

Well I scrounged a tiny bit the other day. A widow lady from church had a limb come down and it was the perfect job for little man's 10" skil chain saw. He loves it when " his saw " can save the day. Lol 
He tells me as were getting started " now remember daddy, you hold It but I ge to use the gas pedal!"


----------



## svk

Happy Independence Day!

Did a bunch of cleaning/organizing in my kitchen including finally starting a cast iron display. (Top right skillet came from Zogger.)

Then cooked up a bunch of food including beef ribs, steak, burgers, waffle cut fries, homemade bread, and my daughter and her friend did brownies. 

A couple buddies stopped by and we had a couple brews while I prepped dinner. 

Ended the night watching a really great fireworks display a couple miles down the lake from our place.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Downloaded the rest of my memory cards today. Found this guy right behind my house, about a hundred yards. I don't think it's the same bear as in my other pictures/video. This one appears to be larger to me. I'm also thinking that my .45 may not be enough now. May have to go to the gun store tomorrow. I'm also going to have to make the wife either take down, or move her hummingbird feeders from our front porch. Looks like I forgot to set the date stamp correctly on this one too, as I didn't even own trail cams last year.

Five second video from the camera. 

Hmmmm. For some reason, the site won't let me upload full-sized pictures tonight.

I know these don't compare to @Kodiak Kid's brown bear pics, but they still make my butt pucker when I see them LOL!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Did a bunch of cleaning/organizing in my kitchen including finally starting a cast iron display. (Top right skillet came from Zogger.)
> 
> Then cooked up a bunch of food including beef ribs, steak, burgers, waffle cut fries, homemade bread, and my daughter and her friend did brownies.
> 
> A couple buddies stopped by and we had a couple brews while I prepped dinner.
> 
> Ended the night watching a really great fireworks display a couple miles down the lake from our place.
> 
> View attachment 1000923
> View attachment 1000924
> View attachment 1000925
> View attachment 1000926
> View attachment 1000927
> View attachment 1000928
> View attachment 1000929
> View attachment 1000930
> View attachment 1000931
> View attachment 1000932


Looks like good food, and good times for you tonight! Congrats!


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> Downloaded the rest of my memory cards today. Found this guy right behind my house, about a hundred yards. I don't think it's the same bear as in my other pictures/video. This one appears to be larger to me. I'm also thinking that my .45 may not be enough now. May have to go to the gun store tomorrow. I'm also going to have to make the wife either take down, or move her hummingbird feeders from our front porch. Looks like I forgot to set the date stamp correctly on this one too, as I didn't even own trail cams last year.
> 
> Five second video from the camera.
> 
> Hmmmm. For some reason, the site won't let me upload full-sized pictures tonight.
> 
> I know these don't compare to @Kodiak Kid's brown bear pics, but they still make my butt pucker when I see them LOL!



If your hummingbird feeders are up high and away from things that might receive collateral damage you may never have a problem.

A couple years back I had routine visits at the cabin from a bear who destroyed my bird feeder. He never touched the hummingbird feeders. He was in my yard at least 7 different times. I just kept taping the feeder back together with duct tape and then threw it away after the last visit which was getting close to fall.


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm also thinking that my .45 may not be enough now. May have to go to the gun store tomorrow.


I would never tell someone not to buy more guns… But you probably don’t need any more than that if you don’t want. Put a round into the ground right at their feet and they’ll make tracks in a hurry. I’m told they REALLY don’t like the vibrations when a round hits the ground near them. 

We had a bear at the house a few years back l too that actually ripped the vent off my garbage shed and ate the tongue and groove siding so he could fit in… I called the warden about shooting him and he said go ahead if it returns but it has to be causing actual property damage (ie more than bird feeders).


----------



## Be Stihl

Logger nate said:


> Happy Independence Day to you too Mike! And everyone. Very thankful for our veterans and the freedoms we have!
> Trailer looks good Steve, looks like a great set up with the ramp to roll rounds into trailer.
> 
> When these fall out does it mean it’s time to replace the brakes? LolView attachment 1000785
> Was going to bring some wood home after work Friday but decided I better not, auto transmission and hills and bad brakes and all


And rotors!


----------



## Be Stihl

No firewood but I scrounged a rattlesnake about 15’ from my woodpile. He went on the be with the lord.


----------



## sean donato

Well finally got a bit of time to unbox parts saws... couldn't get my phone angle right to get pics of the cylinders, but both these little ryobi saws have zenoah Japan cast into the cylinders. I was pretty sure they were clones, but not so much anymore. Both of them have good compression, so I may just see if one of them runs and use the red Max for parts. Kinda funny how this all snowballs from a friend picking up a "good deal" for you lol.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Be Stihl said:


> No firewood but I scrounged a rattlesnake about 15’ from my woodpile. He went on the be with the lord. View attachment 1001009
> View attachment 1001010


Ooh man. I'd rather deal with the bear on my property than rattlesnakes. I don't think I could ever live in the South due to the poisonous snakes.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Well finally got a bit of time to unbox parts saws... couldn't get my phone angle right to get pics of the cylinders, but both these little ryobi saws have zenoah Japan cast into the cylinders. I was pretty sure they were clones, but not so much anymore. Both of them have good compression, so I may just see if one of them runs and use the red Max for parts. Kinda funny how this all snowballs from a friend picking up a "good deal" for you lol.


Nice, I like my Japanese products  . I ran the redmax backpack blower yesterday to give the trailer a little blow drying, started 2nd pull, only because I failed to shut the choke off quick enough on the first pull, not bad for 20+ yrs old. Those probably just need something minor in the fuel system or the screens on the mufflers cleaned, probably be real easy for you .
I seem to do the same thing, get lemons, then end up learning the ins and outs of the item, then buy a bunch of them on the cheap and recoup my initial cost/loss and make a few bucks in the process. Not the type of learning we go after many times, but if we are willing to learn, there's always something else to learn . And that coming from a guy who hated school, LOL.

Just finished putting the mower deck back together, and putting a pound of grease in the spindle .
I need to put it back on the mower and get to mowing before the rain from last night dries up and it's dusty again.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> any special requests for multiple Likes ??


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Nice, I like my Japanese products  . I ran the redmax backpack blower yesterday to give the trailer a little blow drying, started 2nd pull, only because I failed to shut the choke off quick enough on the first pull, not bad for 20+ yrs old. Those probably just need something minor in the fuel system or the screens on the mufflers cleaned, probably be real easy for you .
> I seem to do the same thing, get lemons, then end up learning the ins and outs of the item, then buy a bunch of them on the cheap and recoup my initial cost/loss and make a few bucks in the process. Not the type of learning we go after many times, but if we are willing to learn, there's always something else to learn . And that coming from a guy who hated school, LOL.
> 
> Just finished putting the mower deck back together, and putting a pound of grease in the spindle .
> I need to put it back on the mower and get to mowing before the rain from last night dries up and it's dusty again.


Yep I agree, I like zenoah engines rc engines they are great. Hoping one of these turns into a runner, even if I don't need any of them lol.
I got up pretty early today and mowed with the cub. Grass was about 8 inches high.  blades definatly need sharpened..... supposed to start storming here soon, so I wanted it cut. Back yard turns into a swamp for a few days after it rains.


----------



## MustangMike

Japanese stuff now has a quality reputation like stuff made in Germany ... such a big turnaround.

I remember when stuff made in Japan was distained worse than stuff (now) made in China and was just referred to as "Jap Crap"!


----------



## GrizG

Note how spotless this is...


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yep I agree, I like zenoah engines rc engines they are great. Hoping one of these turns into a runner, even if I don't need any of them lol.
> I got up pretty early today and mowed with the cub. Grass was about 8 inches high.  blades definatly need sharpened..... supposed to start storming here soon, so I wanted it cut. Back yard turns into a swamp for a few days after it rains.


For sure.
I have some black locust starters in mine, anyone need a few lol. Funny how quickly they will take over, dang weeds.
Got the main portions of the yard all mowed, the deck runs quite enough that I can now enjoy the engine and the air getting moved by the high lift blades


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> View attachment 1001077
> 
> 
> Note how spotless this is...


Won't be for long I bet .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Japanese stuff now has a quality reputation like stuff made in Germany ... such a big turnaround.
> 
> I remember when stuff made in Japan was distained worse than stuff (now) made in China and was just referred to as "Jap Crap"!


Yep, it's certainly changed.
Now there's chinesium . 
While they can make things of any quality they want, they know Americans these days for the most part don't want quality, they want it now. It's sad how many "Americans" have sold out the people here for a quick buck, it's certainly not all the Chinese fault, we've asked for it .


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Won't be for long I bet .


Take a good look at it... outside of dust it will never get any dirtier.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Take a good look at it... outside of dust it will never get any dirtier.


Oh snap!.
I was on my phone, all I saw was clean lol.
What was it on, is it a clone motor?


----------



## jellyroll

To hot to cut or scrounge wood at the moment even though i got plenty. A month ago i was given a trailer load of hard wood pallets i still need to process.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Oh snap!.
> I was on my phone, all I saw was clean lol.
> What was it on, is it a clone motor?


Briggs and Stratton on a new 35 ton wood splitter. It had oil but grenaded within an hour.


----------



## Philbert

jellyroll said:


> To hot to cut or scrounge wood at the moment





Philbert


----------



## jellyroll

Philbert said:


> View attachment 1001121
> 
> 
> Philbert


Heat index was 108 today.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Briggs and Stratton on a new 35 ton wood splitter. It had oil but grenaded within an hour.


What a bummer.
I have this one on mine, it starts easy and runs great.
The only issue I've had is that the small pieces of wood that fall off the beam under the cylinder fall on the muffler, then they will burn because they cant get out of the mesh around the muffler so they smolder and have even started on fire. Could be a fire hazard, maybe lol.




Got everything but the bottom primed on the trailer today/this evening. 
Thought you guys might want to see it  , yeah, it was a little late when I finished up . I did get quite a bit done for a 90 degree day.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> What a bummer.
> I have this one on mine, it starts easy and runs great.
> The only issue I've had is that the small pieces of wood that fall off the beam under the cylinder fall on the muffler, then they will burn because they cant get out of the mesh around the muffler so they smolder and have even started on fire. Could be a fire hazard, maybe lol.
> 
> View attachment 1001159
> 
> 
> Got everything but the bottom primed on the trailer today/this evening.
> Thought you guys might want to see it  , yeah, it was a little late when I finished up . I did get quite a bit done for a 90 degree day.
> 
> View attachment 1001160


Got a husky 20 ton log splitter it has a 4 hp tecumseh on it from the late 80's the hydraulic tank needs some patching though.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> What a bummer.
> I have this one on mine, it starts easy and runs great.
> The only issue I've had is that the small pieces of wood that fall off the beam under the cylinder fall on the muffler, then they will burn because they cant get out of the mesh around the muffler so they smolder and have even started on fire. Could be a fire hazard, maybe lol.
> 
> View attachment 1001159
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001160


Mine is a 1450 series. I got a ridiculous deal on the machine and I'm in no rush so all I did was shrug when it exploded on Sunday. The dealer picked it up early this morning, Tuesday, and is pursuing a warranty replacement of the engine. I'm in no rush as the maple rounds I have in stock are intended for the 2024-2025 season. I've got plenty of hand split oak to carry me through until then. 

I got the splitter as we are probably putting a wood stove in one of my son's homes. There are many cords of wood there from the ice storm. I can also get many many 100s of trees off the rail trail I help maintain--and it would look better to get rid of all those downed trees. I could really use a long armed grapple to recover it all but I'm not inclined to own such a thing. As such, there will be a lot of trees composting in place.


----------



## svk

Fixed the exhaust on my sons truck today as the pipe had cracked right behind the cat. Did a few other projects and then had a friend and his boys stop by. Enjoying some brews with him and then cooked dinner for everyone. After dinner we did some tubing and water skiing. Just about to hit the sauna then bed time.


----------



## turnkey4099

Back to the Horse Chestnut. Good progress Fell one small and one large stem off it and cleaned up the brush except for a little left to do the next time. Came home with half a load. Bit warm in the sun but I didn't cut down my shade this time. 
MS 192 getting cantankerous about starting warm after about 1/2 tank. I'll take it to the dealer next lazy day - 100 mile round trip but he always works on whatever I bring in right then. Local dealers are a week or more wait.

Husky top handle same deal. That is my backup for the Stihl top handle. It'll be going to the dealer tomorrow on my way to a consult with my insurance agent to discuss adjusting some coverage to cut down the bills a bit. 

Both saws need some maintenance, plug, fuel filter, clean exhaust screen, carb twiddle, etc.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Mine is a 1450 series. I got a ridiculous deal on the machine and I'm in no rush so all I did was shrug when it exploded on Sunday. The dealer picked it up early this morning, Tuesday, and is pursuing a warranty replacement of the engine. I'm in no rush as the maple rounds I have in stock are intended for the 2024-2025 season. I've got plenty of hand split oak to carry me through until then.
> 
> I got the splitter as we are probably putting a wood stove in one of my son's homes. There are many cords of wood there from the ice storm. I can also get many many 100s of trees off the rail trail I help maintain--and it would look better to get rid of all those downed trees. I could really use a long armed grapple to recover it all but I'm not inclined to own such a thing. As such, there will be a lot of trees composting in place.


Sounds like it's all working out fine, great they picked it up too . That's where I'm at with my CSS, 2 years ahead on my personal wood, so the splitters I currently have are both up for sale. I do have quite a bit I could split for selling though, as what's left (about 2 cord) is already spoken for. I'm sure wood sales this fall will be up from last yr, so I'd like to have more ready to go, unfortunately I only have a few sticks of dead standing, everything else is green. For myself I have plenty of locust(probably 8-10 cord of logs), and the neighbor has more, he's just waiting for cooler temps to finish the three trees I dropped for him.
The good thing is if I started now I could have all that locust hand split by the time I need to refill the wood shed in the spring, but I probably won't be doing all that lol.

I was thinking of you a couple days ago, I saw they had a bunch of heavy equipment down one of the old railways they made into a bike/walking path not far from our place. I was very surprised they had that big of equipment on there, but the base must be solid seeing as it's old tracks.
I can see installing a wood stove right now being a good idea, especially for those with a supply of wood. A good friend of mine is picking up his and some pipe soon as it's all paid for. I'm sure I'll be helping him cut right around the corner from his house a friend of mine has 40 acres and has it logged often. He said you take 2/3 and leave me 1/3, he doesn't burn much and just wants the woods kept clean, win win!


----------



## 501Maico

jellyroll said:


> Got a husky 20 ton log splitter it has a 4 hp *tecumseh *on it from the late 80's the hydraulic tank needs some patching though.


I haven't heard that name in a while. My 1966 Toro sports a Tecumseh which I mowed my dad's lawn with when I was around 11. You know, one of those chore things.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ValleyForge said:


> It’s just not fair you guys have rocks…where’s the social justice….you rockists…..



You pay the shipping and they’re yours.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustPlainJeff said:


> I haven't seen anything about it's duty cycle. Honestly, I don't even know what that means.



It’s the percentage of time you can run it without burning it up.

My PTO winches don’t have an issue with that.


----------



## WoodAbuser

501Maico said:


> I haven't heard that name in a while. My 1966 Toro sports a Tecumseh which I mowed my dads lawn with when I was around 11. You know, one of those chore things.
> 
> View attachment 1001194


Those old Tecumseh and the OMC made LawnBoy's lasted for decades with hard use. Nobody makes engines like that anymore.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustPlainJeff said:


> I don't think I could ever live in the South due to the poisonous snakes.



Not poisonous, venomous. You can eat a venomous snake, you can’t eat a poisonous snake.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve been backpacking a 33 mile 4WD trail the last five days, to report conditions to Forest Service ahead of their being allowed to drive in and clear it. There were 43 trees across the trail, ranging from 4” to 42”. Pretty good mix, not heavy on the big ones. One year there were 85 trees, and mostly 2-1/2’ to 3-1/2’. This year there weren’t any parallel down the middle of the trail, and no weird hung up stuff. So, not too bad.


----------



## jellyroll

501Maico said:


> I haven't heard that name in a while. My 1966 Toro sports a Tecumseh which I mowed my dads lawn with when I was around 11. You know, one of those chore things.
> 
> View attachment 1001194


Great engines always though they produced more torque than a comparable briggs.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like it's all working out fine, great they picked it up too . That's where I'm at with my CSS, 2 years ahead on my personal wood, so the splitters I currently have are both up for sale. I do have quite a bit I could split for selling though, as what's left (about 2 cord) is already spoken for. I'm sure wood sales this fall will be up from last yr, so I'd like to have more ready to go, unfortunately I only have a few sticks of dead standing, everything else is green. For myself I have plenty of locust(probably 8-10 cord of logs), and the neighbor has more, he's just waiting for cooler temps to finish the three trees I dropped for him.
> The good thing is if I started now I could have all that locust hand split by the time I need to refill the wood shed in the spring, but I probably won't be doing all that lol.
> 
> I was thinking of you a couple days ago, I saw they had a bunch of heavy equipment down one of the old railways they made into a bike/walking path not far from our place. I was very surprised they had that big of equipment on there, but the base must be solid seeing as it's old tracks.
> I can see installing a wood stove right now being a good idea, especially for those with a supply of wood. A good friend of mine is picking up his and some pipe soon as it's all paid for. I'm sure I'll be helping him cut right around the corner from his house a friend of mine has 40 acres and has it logged often. He said you take 2/3 and leave me 1/3, he doesn't burn much and just wants the woods kept clean, win win!


The base on old rail roads is a wild card... the real old ones that have been out of service for years may have had the ties laid pretty much on undisturbed dirt with ballast added between the ties later. Drainage maintenance is another wild card. I've seen horrendous damage done to former rail corridors by water... clogged/collapsed culverts and silted in swales on the sides will kill the corridor. Unmaintained vegetation too... especially when there are 10"+ trees growing between the rails that infiltrate the ballast and base. On one of the trails where I perform tree work two clogged culverts led to about 500 feet of the corridor being scoured up to 3 feet deep. I've cut down and up quite a few trees along that section due to beaver activity... Here is a photo of the water that overflowed one of the clogged culverts:


----------



## GrizG

WoodAbuser said:


> Those old Tecumseh and the OMC made LawnBoy's lasted for decades with hard use. Nobody makes engines like that anymore.


I maintain 4 snowblowers with Tecumseh engines... the oldest is 40+ years old and the newest is 25+ years old. The exhaust valve on the oldest was sticking and finally stuck so I gave it a valve job and it runs strong again. I replaced the carb on another one that fell victim to ethanol... a cheap fix. Those engines were simple in design but I imagine the EPA frowned upon them heavily in the company's dying days.... there were not exactly "clean" engines.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Tecumseh were pretty good; I have two of them yet... A 10hp and a 12 or 14hp ?, OHV industrial.

Biggest problem I've seen is, if run HARD, they overheat because they don't hold hardly any oil, compared to a Briggs or Kohler.

SR


----------



## Philbert

My Toro / Tecumseh 3HP, 2-stroke snowblowers we’re incredibly reliable. Always started on the first or second pull, even the first time of the season. No air filter!

I often think of those when trying to start a fussy chainsaw!

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

My bluetick scrounge hound. She thinks the small round ones are hers as you can see by her collection along with the mutilated soccer ball. She will hop right in the trailer and select pieces at will, leaving them for the lawnmower to find.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> My Toro / Tecumseh 3HP, 2-stroke snowblowers we’re incredibly reliable. Always started on the first or second pull, even the first time of the season. No air filter!
> 
> I often think of those when trying to start a fussy chainsaw!
> 
> Philbert


I still have some. Prime them and then give them a pull, bam, then slowly take the choke off. It's not to dusty outside in the winter .


----------



## sean donato

Last winter I actually got rid of my last tecumseh powered snow thrower. Sat for 2 years in the shed. Got sick of moving it. Have an ariens walk behind, and a plow for the tractor.(much easier to sit on my arse the walk behind or push.) Dumped some mix in it and it fired right up. Listed it on waste space and sold it in an hour for more then it cost new. The guy lived in town and was just tickled he wouldn't have to shovel his side walk. I can't say I miss it but, it was dead dead reliable.


----------



## sean donato

In other news I just finished up the escape. Intake gaskets, valve cover gaskets, idle air control valve and throttle position sensor. Feeling pretty good about it. Seemed to run decent in the drive. Just need to run and get a playe for it. I'm hoping how much I ran it when it was dumping fuel didn't hurt the cats. They are kinda expensive. Well see. I need to give it a good bath under the hood and get rid of all the oil mess from the valve covers and fix the front radiator hose hangers. Then on to seeing if it will be good enough for the wife. Think fluid changes are in order as well. I was very impressed with hoe clean the engine was under the valve cover. Guess I'm too use to vehicles with close to 300k on them then 165k. Intake was even remarkably clean.
Now thats done tomorrow morning before work I can focus on the Kubota a little more. Hoping Saturday, besides the running around I have to do in the morning (finally a few days off) I can get the up rights finish welded and move onto boxing the lift arms And finally paint and finished assembly.


----------



## 501Maico

jellyroll said:


> Great engines always though they produced more torque than a comparable briggs.


That's a good thing in this case. At full speed one has to almost jog to keep up with it.  3/4 RPM is more reasonable and still cuts well.


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's Episode III of Cowboy's (straight to video) trip down Scrounge Lane . This was out at the Lady Farm for those that might recall.

This piece was from Limby's first tree, a good size blue gum back in May 2016. It was very difficult going trying to split by hand, eventually I'd be able to split around the rings with half a dozen motivated hits with the 8lb maul. Some rounds I gave up and attacked with the saw but at that time didn't understand this thing called 'noodling' and instead tried to cut it end-on. Didn't take long to learn though. Though I got my first chainsaw in 2008, I had never come across anything I couldn't split by hand. Musta been getting old and weak.


----------



## muddstopper

GrizG said:


> The base on old rail roads is a wild card... the real old ones that have been out of service for years may have had the ties laid pretty much on undisturbed dirt with ballast added between the ties later. Drainage maintenance is another wild card. I've seen horrendous damage done to former rail corridors by water... clogged/collapsed culverts and silted in swales on the sides will kill the corridor. Unmaintained vegetation too... especially when there are 10"+ trees growing between the rails that infiltrate the ballast and base. On one of the trails where I perform tree work two clogged culverts led to about 500 feet of the corridor being scoured up to 3 feet deep. I've cut down and up quite a few trees along that section due to beaver activity... Here is a photo of the water that overflowed one of the clogged culverts:
> 
> View attachment 1001244


Old rail beds dont have anybody doing inspections and clean outs of old colverts is probably the reason for the washouts and flooding. The thing is now days, the railroad companines are relying on chemicals to control vegitation growing along the right of ways. I can remember when each year the companies would send a longarm bush hog to mow the sides of the track. They sent a gradall or backhoe along to clear the brush out of the ditches. We had very few washouts, unless it was an unusal rain event that flooded everything. Now, with the chemicals, the weeds, grass and bushes dont grow on the right of ways. The banks all erode and the ditches fill will mud. 'The colverts all get stopped up and the runoff jumps the ditches and washes out the tracks. Slides are a major problem that result in deaths to track workers as well as freight disruptions and millions in repair cost. I have seen and worked too many of those disasters, but the division engineers that are supposed to be able to figure out the problem, just cant seem to figure it out. They cut off all the crews that are supposed to do the inspections and the crews that cut and remove the brush, and then hire contractors with big spray trucks to do a scorched earth chemical treatments along the side of the road.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning folks.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> My Toro / Tecumseh 3HP, 2-stroke snowblowers we’re incredibly reliable. Always started on the first or second pull, even the first time of the season. No air filter!
> 
> I often think of those when trying to start a fussy chainsaw!
> 
> Philbert


Philbert, I forget if I asked last year. I did a super clean of my garage and found 20-30 chains for saws I don't have anymore. Mostly Wild Things and Wood Sharks. Friends have dead saws and their wives' yell at them to throw them away You know guys can't throw away a tool, so I find them on the front porch. Some have never been sharpened, just hung them on a nail. I put them in zip lock bags by drive links, then put them in an ammo can. I just found the ammo can and it either leaked or it was real humid in the bags. Some have some rust on them, but not bad. If you want them PM me your address and I'll put them in a flat rate box on my dime.

I do have an ulterior motive. I made a deal with my wife, I would throw away 3 things a month till the end of the year, that was last year, and I made it happen. If you remember Multifaceted from the Axe thread, he works about five miles from me. I took him a 50 pound bucket of wedges and splitting maul heads. Some of the mauls were real nice old 8 pounders. My wife said that's a good start for this month, now you just need two more things. I said, "Nope. There are 3 mauls, 6 wedges and some axe heads. That's three months not counting the axes." I won that discussion. A "thing" is one item. Well, I'm cleaning the garage again, and next week is her birthday, so I'm reinstalling the three item deal.


----------



## rarefish383

muddstopper said:


> Old rail beds dont have anybody doing inspections and clean outs of old colverts is probably the reason for the washouts and flooding. The thing is now days, the railroad companines are relying on chemicals to control vegitation growing along the right of ways. I can remember when each year the companies would send a longarm bush hog to mow the sides of the track. They sent a gradall or backhoe along to clear the brush out of the ditches. We had very few washouts, unless it was an unusal rain event that flooded everything. Now, with the chemicals, the weeds, grass and bushes dont grow on the right of ways. The banks all erode and the ditches fill will mud. 'The colverts all get stopped up and the runoff jumps the ditches and washes out the tracks. Slides are a major problem that result in deaths to track workers as well as freight disruptions and millions in repair cost. I have seen and worked too many of those disasters, but the division engineers that are supposed to be able to figure out the problem, just cant seem to figure it out. They cut off all the crews that are supposed to do the inspections and the crews that cut and remove the brush, and then hire contractors with big spray trucks to do a scorched earth chemical treatments along the side of the road.


That's kind of ironic. I have property on the headwaters of Lost River in Hardy County WV. Lost River is the cleanest cold water river feeding the Chesapeake Bay. It also has native populations of Brook Trout. So, they have a massive initiative to keep the waters clean and cold. My neighbor has 120 acres of pasture land for their sheep. They just fenced all of his pastures and streams at a cost of $68,000, put in a stock tank and well, all he had to pay for was a 25' phone pole for the well and the future electric. He's been given $19,000 over 4 years for not planting, and letting them plant trees along the streams to shade the water and keep it cool. All of this was from government and conservation groups, like Trout Unlimited. I think it's a worthy project. Lost River is a beautiful river. But, they are paying farmers not to use chemicals, then every one else uses them for pest and vegetation control. Don't even think of telling the politicians in Annapolis they have to let weeds grow on their golf courses. A friend just retired, he was the director of the Chesapeake Bay for DNR or Dept of Ag, I forget. I called him and said they offered to pay me the fair market value of my 30 acres if I put it in the Trust. Since I only use it for my rifle range and to hunt and relax, their plans fit in mine already, so I felt like a crook extorting them for money to do what I do anyway. He said look into it. I keep my property, can sell it, give it to my kids, cut hay off it. But once it's in the program, all future owners have to abide by the conditions set up. I do have input on future use of the land, nothing really changes for me. Another plus for me, they may pay me a stipend for cutting down and burning invasive species like Russian Olives which are taking over my hay field.


----------



## GrizG

muddstopper said:


> Old rail beds dont have anybody doing inspections and clean outs of old colverts is probably the reason for the washouts and flooding. The thing is now days, the railroad companines are relying on chemicals to control vegitation growing along the right of ways. I can remember when each year the companies would send a longarm bush hog to mow the sides of the track. They sent a gradall or backhoe along to clear the brush out of the ditches. We had very few washouts, unless it was an unusal rain event that flooded everything. Now, with the chemicals, the weeds, grass and bushes dont grow on the right of ways. The banks all erode and the ditches fill will mud. 'The colverts all get stopped up and the runoff jumps the ditches and washes out the tracks. Slides are a major problem that result in deaths to track workers as well as freight disruptions and millions in repair cost. I have seen and worked too many of those disasters, but the division engineers that are supposed to be able to figure out the problem, just cant seem to figure it out. They cut off all the crews that are supposed to do the inspections and the crews that cut and remove the brush, and then hire contractors with big spray trucks to do a scorched earth chemical treatments along the side of the road.


It will be a while before my associates and I can build rail trails on those corridors so I hope they resolve the issues so it costs us less. 

This in response to a local detractor who commented we wanted to destroy all the railroads and turn them into trails..


----------



## rarefish383

He's probably the one riding in the middle of a travel lane.

OOPS, I kind of read that wrong. I thought HE wanted to turn them all into trails. The few guys I know that still ride are respectful of traffic. But you don't want to be on the road when there is a rally. They will ride 4 across and block traffic, turn wave and laugh at you. Respect vanishes with mass.


----------



## ValleyForge

rarefish383 said:


> That's kind of ironic. I have property on the headwaters of Lost River in Hardy County WV. Lost River is the cleanest cold water river feeding the Chesapeake Bay. It also has native populations of Brook Trout. So, they have a massive initiative to keep the waters clean and cold. My neighbor has 120 acres of pasture land for their sheep. They just fenced all of his pastures and streams at a cost of $68,000, put in a stock tank and well, all he had to pay for was a 25' phone pole for the well and the future electric. He's been given $19,000 over 4 years for not planting, and letting them plant trees along the streams to shade the water and keep it cool. All of this was from government and conservation groups, like Trout Unlimited. I think it's a worthy project. Lost River is a beautiful river. But, they are paying farmers not to use chemicals, then every one else uses them for pest and vegetation control. Don't even think of telling the politicians in Annapolis they have to let weeds grow on their golf courses. A friend just retired, he was the director of the Chesapeake Bay for DNR or Dept of Ag, I forget. I called him and said they offered to pay me the fair market value of my 30 acres if I put it in the Trust. Since I only use it for my rifle range and to hunt and relax, their plans fit in mine already, so I felt like a crook extorting them for money to do what I do anyway. He said look into it. I keep my property, can sell it, give it to my kids, cut hay off it. But once it's in the program, all future owners have to abide by the conditions set up. I do have input on future use of the land, nothing really changes for me. Another plus for me, they may pay me a stipend for cutting down and burning invasive species like Russian Olives which are taking over my hay field.


Hopefully I didn’t pay for any of that idiocy…..but somehow I imagine I did…


----------



## muddstopper

rarefish383 said:


> That's kind of ironic. I have property on the headwaters of Lost River in Hardy County WV. Lost River is the cleanest cold water river feeding the Chesapeake Bay. It also has native populations of Brook Trout. So, they have a massive initiative to keep the waters clean and cold. My neighbor has 120 acres of pasture land for their sheep. They just fenced all of his pastures and streams at a cost of $68,000, put in a stock tank and well, all he had to pay for was a 25' phone pole for the well and the future electric. He's been given $19,000 over 4 years for not planting, and letting them plant trees along the streams to shade the water and keep it cool. All of this was from government and conservation groups, like Trout Unlimited. I think it's a worthy project. Lost River is a beautiful river. But, they are paying farmers not to use chemicals, then every one else uses them for pest and vegetation control. Don't even think of telling the politicians in Annapolis they have to let weeds grow on their golf courses. A friend just retired, he was the director of the Chesapeake Bay for DNR or Dept of Ag, I forget. I called him and said they offered to pay me the fair market value of my 30 acres if I put it in the Trust. Since I only use it for my rifle range and to hunt and relax, their plans fit in mine already, so I felt like a crook extorting them for money to do what I do anyway. He said look into it. I keep my property, can sell it, give it to my kids, cut hay off it. But once it's in the program, all future owners have to abide by the conditions set up. I do have input on future use of the land, nothing really changes for me. Another plus for me, they may pay me a stipend for cutting down and burning invasive species like Russian Olives which are taking over my hay field.


Have to read the fine print on those trust deals. I know a guy that signed up for one of those keep the creek clean deals. They came in and drilled a well and installed a stock tank and fenced along both sides of his creek. He thought he was getting one over on them but forgot to make sure he could cross the creek with his tractor. When he wanted to put a pipe in to cross the creek, they said no. Now he has half his property he dont have access to. Also he isnt allowed to hook his house to the well. Another just down the road from me had several acres piped and turned into a wet land. Not allowed to brush hog or graze anything. Over grown and looks like crap, cant use it, or sell it, but still has to pay taxes.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> Have to read the fine print on those trust deals. I know a guy that signed up for one of those keep the creek clean deals. They came in and drilled a well and installed a stock tank and fenced along both sides of his creek. He thought he was getting one over on them but forgot to make sure he could cross the creek with his tractor. When he wanted to put a pipe in to cross the creek, they said no. Now he has half his property he dont have access to. Also he isnt allowed to hook his house to the well. Another just down the road from me had several acres piped and turned into a wet land. Not allowed to brush hog or graze anything. Over grown and looks like crap, cant use it, or sell it, but still has to pay taxes.


It's always the fine print that gets you. We have that clean and green tax thing around here. My parents bought the property next to theirs and had enough to go Clean and green. Turns out if they want to sell it or do something else with it there's back taxes that need paid. Pretty sure it's "open for public recreation" as well, but haven't confirmed this as of yet. Taxes did get cut pretty good though.


----------



## ValleyForge

muddstopper said:


> Have to read the fine print on those trust deals. I know a guy that signed up for one of those keep the creek clean deals. They came in and drilled a well and installed a stock tank and fenced along both sides of his creek. He thought he was getting one over on them but forgot to make sure he could cross the creek with his tractor. When he wanted to put a pipe in to cross the creek, they said no. Now he has half his property he dont have access to. Also he isnt allowed to hook his house to the well. Another just down the road from me had several acres piped and turned into a wet land. Not allowed to brush hog or graze anything. Over grown and looks like crap, cant use it, or sell it, but still has to pay taxes.


Yep…always remember, the government can afford the best lawyers in the world with your money…


----------



## Vtrombly

I have a Craftsman Tecumseh powered snow thrower in my shed. Use it quite a bit since we have been having these sub par snow seasons lately. I cant say I've ever had an issue getting it running either.


----------



## MustangMike

NYC-DEP wanted to do a "deal" with my 50 acres upstate (overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir). At first it sounded pretty good. Then they told me I had to remove my outhouse (even though I was allowed to have livestock, and barns). I told them I would put in a septic ... they said NO! I was allowed to keep my hunting cabin, which is two miles in on a 4wd road, but no outhouse.

As negotiations failed, I asked what direction their headquarters was? When they asked why, I informed them that I planned to build a large catapult and send my refuse to them. That is where negotiations ended.


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> NYC-DEP wanted to do a "deal" with my 50 acres upstate (overlooking the Cannonsville Reservoir). At first it sounded pretty good. Then they told me I had to remove my outhouse (even though I was allowed to have livestock, and barns). I told them I would put in a septic ... they said NO! I was allowed to keep my hunting cabin, which is two miles in on a 4wd road, but no outhouse.
> 
> As negotiations failed, I asked what direction their headquarters was? When they asked why, I informed them that I planned to build a large catapult and send my refuse to them. That is where negotiations ended.


When you said NY i already knew where this was going. My friend lives in Greece outside Rochester and deals with stupid $hit all the time.


----------



## jellyroll

Might have a chance of much needed rain but coming from a odd direction in my area the north west. I suppose that low pressure is moving in hoping it will drop the temp. 
Tried cutting some wood today but kept having the saws vapor lock due to the temperature.


----------



## MustangMike

jellyroll said:


> When you said NY i already knew where this was going. My friend lives in Greece outside Rochester and deals with stupid $hit all the time.


NYS is bad, but NYC is far worse, and their reservoirs extend far up into the Catskills!

There are lots of NYC reservoirs, on both sides of the Hudson.

It takes a lot of water to keep NYC going, and NYC water used to be one of the best in the world.


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> NYS is bad, but NYC is far worse, and their reservoirs extend far up into the Catskills!
> 
> There are lots of NYC reservoirs, on both sides of the Hudson.
> 
> It takes a lot of water to keep NYC going, and NYC water used to be one of the best in the world.


Not sure why they are worried about 1 outhouse or a septic tank the ground will filter it out with clay and sand. And all water is filtered and treated different ways before it is drinkable.


----------



## sean donato

jellyroll said:


> Not sure why they are worried about 1 outhouse or a septic tank the ground will filter it out with clay and sand. And all water is filtered and treated different ways before it is drinkable.


They don't much worry about the wildlife that uses the water or dies in it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> They don't much worry about the wildlife that uses the water or dies in it.


Shouldn't drink much water anyway. You know fish swim and do other things in it.


----------



## sean donato

WoodAbuser said:


> Shouldn't drink much water anyway. You know fish swim and do other things in it.


Thats right...


----------



## jellyroll

WoodAbuser said:


> Shouldn't drink much water anyway. You know fish swim and do other things in it.


All that fish love and stuff.


----------



## MustangMike

What got me most was that I could have cows and pigs and chickens, but I was not allowed to "go"!!!

The bear sure as heck does it, we find it all the time!

I'm over a mile from their water, and was not allowed to install a septic system ... there is just not dealing with folks like that!


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> What got me most was that I could have cows and pigs and chickens, but I was not allowed to "go"!!!
> 
> The bear shore as heck does it, we find it all the time!
> 
> I'm over a mile from their water, and was not allowed to install a septic system ... there is just not dealing with folks like that!


Put it in anyway and don't say a word about it. It is none of their business what you do on *YOUR* property.


----------



## MustangMike

If you agree to their program, they inspect on a regular basis.

I did not go with their program, and now have 2 outhouses! Comes in handy when 11 or 12 stay overnight!


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> If you agree to their program, they inspect on a regular basis.
> 
> I did not go with their program, and now have 2 outhouses! Comes in handy when 11 or 12 stay overnight!


Keep some bagged lime on hand it will help control odor.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> If you agree to their program, they inspect on a regular basis.
> 
> I did not go with their program, and now have 2 outhouses! Comes in handy when 11 or 12 stay overnight!



In what way would you have benefited from their “program”?


----------



## 501Maico

sean donato said:


> It's always the fine print that gets you. We have that clean and green tax thing around here. My parents bought the property next to theirs and had enough to go Clean and green. Turns out if they want to sell it or do something else with it there's back taxes that need paid. Pretty sure it's "open for public recreation" as well, but haven't confirmed this as of yet. Taxes did get cut pretty good though.


I did clean and green on my undeveloped land when taxes jumped from $1000 to $5000. Now they are $130. Back taxes (for my plans) only apply if you sell the land to a developer or for some reason a private buyer doesn't want to stay on the program which wouldn't make sense. If I want to build a residence, they take 1 acre and tax it at residential rates.
I requested a hearing when the taxes jumped and at the time I didn't know about the program. They wouldn't lower my taxes but advised me to see the guy in the office next door down to sign me up. Kinda weird that the county would throw away tax money like that. I wonder if the state reimburses the county? The main idea of the program is to keep land from being developed.


----------



## ValleyForge

501Maico said:


> I did clean and green on my undeveloped land when taxes jumped from $1000 to $5000. Now they are $130. Back taxes (for my plans) only apply if you sell the land to a developer or for some reason a private buyer doesn't want to stay on the program which wouldn't make sense. If I want to build a residence, they take 1 acre and tax it at residential rates.
> I requested a hearing when the taxes jumped and at the time I didn't know about the program. They wouldn't lower my taxes but advised me to see the guy in the office next door down to sign me up. Kinda weird that the county would throw away tax money like that. I wonder if the state reimburses the county? The main idea of the program is to keep land from being developed.


Actually the real reason is to put land in control of government instead of our posterity…


----------



## WoodAbuser

Heading to the cabin. Should have lots of catching up to do on here when I get back. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> Actually the real reason is to put land in control of government instead of our posterity…


And/or the technocrats when they run the world.
"you'll own nothing and be happy".
It's similar to what people have done with china, but you cant tell anyone that, because it's all just a conspiracy .


----------



## chipper1

I've made a bit more progress on the trailer this week.
The frame was primed.




Then some fresh paint. Two of the kids liked the primer better than the paint lol.


Then I ripped some white oak boards to use on the top rails to separate the steel/aluminum. Then I had to cut them a little thinner as the holes in the brackets came out about 5/16 too low on the C-channel on the bed, so I would have been drilling thru the thickest part of the webbing and wouldn't have been able to get the nuts on the bolts  .
The trailer and my black beauty .

I also was able to head to my buddies and get some of the wiring prepped.


Hope to buy some aluminum today for the wheel wells and the back of them and make some more plans for the cross bracing for the part of the dovetail where it meets the flat portion of the deck. I need a piece under the wood for it to rest on, and something over it to cover the seam. More money and more time is all that's needed to finish it .


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> In what way would you have benefited from their “program”?


Lower taxes in exchange for not subdividing it and keeping it forested (which is my plan anyway). I have no issue with those 2 requirements, that is how I want it to remain. How can you be allowed to have a hunting cabin with "no place to go"?

It is a shame they were just totally unreasonable on the one other issue.

Luckily for me, taxes up there have stayed pretty low. They don't increase every single year like they do down here!


----------



## sean donato

501Maico said:


> I did clean and green on my undeveloped land when taxes jumped from $1000 to $5000. Now they are $130. Back taxes (for my plans) only apply if you sell the land to a developer or for some reason a private buyer doesn't want to stay on the program which wouldn't make sense. If I want to build a residence, they take 1 acre and tax it at residential rates.
> I requested a hearing when the taxes jumped and at the time I didn't know about the program. They wouldn't lower my taxes but advised me to see the guy in the office next door down to sign me up. Kinda weird that the county would throw away tax money like that. I wonder if the state reimburses the county? The main idea of the program is to keep land from being developed.


Yeah I understand the idea of it. The funny part is this land my parents just bought is zoned commercial. The county guy didn't seem to care as it was getting planted in sweet grass and baled by a local farmer. (Most of the new property) I think this is part of my parents retirement plan, if /when they decode to sell The place. Now they have enough land that having 5 horse stalls makes some sense. The previous owner owned a farm near by and lived at this place so he wasn't concerned about having to buy all his hay or feed for the horses.


----------



## Be Stihl

JustJeff said:


> My bluetick scrounge hound. She thinks the small round ones are hers as you can see by her collection along with the mutilated soccer ball. She will hop right in the trailer and select pieces at will, leaving them for the lawnmower to find.
> View attachment 1001304


Hard to beat a good dog! My retriever does the same. He will also bring back every stick and branch I discard while bucking.


----------



## Be Stihl

Replaced h wife’s battery and put on a new coil for her car. Even had time left over to scrounge a little white oak that fell in the road. It’s beer thirty now!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today was a really nice day and I FINALLY had a chance to do something besides rotary cutting! SO, I jumped on my loader tractor, hooked up a trailer, and headed to some logs that I needed to pick up,







Some of these logs were decent saw logs, and some not so much!






Anyway, after getting all loaded up, I headed home,






where I hooked to my wagon and went back for a second load, and here it is!






There's a LOT of 2x6's in "that" load!!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Well, I made the back side of the wheel well with 4"x1/4" plate steel as well as brackets to tie all the crossmembers together. I had some 2x4 tube from tearing the front part of the trailer up, so I just drilled the holes into them and cut 5 pieces 3" long, then cut those pieces in half to make an angle that I welded to the flat stock. 
It's added a lot of strength and I only have one of the two bolts on each bracket installed, as they will be pulled off later and then blasted and painted. 
I need to pick up a bunch of stainless fasteners, sure that will be cheap lol.




Here's what my buddy and his neighbor (his car) are working on, and what im welding right next to! I things a 72 firebird.
Hoping they get this thing done and out of his barn before I need to start welding the aluminum, as I need to be able to wheel his welder around.


----------



## PartTimer

Be Stihl said:


> Replaced h wife’s battery and put on a new coil for her car. Even had time left over to scrounge a little white oak that fell in the road. It’s beer thirty now!View attachment 1001586


Hey @Be Stihl I am sure that you just mistakingly called that white oak but just a heads up it is Red oak.lol


----------



## jellyroll

PartTimer said:


> Hey @Be Stihl I am sure that you just mistakingly called that white oak but just a heads up it is Red oak.lol


In this part of the world it is called piss oak because it smell like you know what.


----------



## jellyroll

I work in public works in a small town.
This was back on March 31st this year after a series of strong storms and straight line winds it was crazy how this tree fell down then but not during the Dec 11th tornado outbreak that wrecked 1/2 the town. 
I scrounged the small stuff but the contractors got called in since the city doesn't have the means or equipment for such a large tree this ash was a monster!


----------



## Be Stihl

PartTimer said:


> Hey @Be Stihl I am sure that you just mistakingly called that white oak but just a heads up it is Red oak.lol


Nope, it has rounded lobed leaves. Red oak leaves are sharp and pointed on the tips. It rained while I was cutting this up, maybe that color change in the wood is throwing you off. 1000% white oak.


----------



## jellyroll

Be Stihl said:


> Nope, it has rounded lobed leaves. Red oak leaves are sharp and pointed on the tips. It rained while I was cutting this up, maybe that color change in the wood is throwing you off. 1000% white oak.
> View attachment 1001695


Stihl better than red oak. I would rather deal with green hackberry vs green red oak.


----------



## 501Maico

jellyroll said:


> Stihl better than red oak. I would rather deal with green hackberry vs green red oak.


Not sure if I have ever cut green red oak. What's the problem with it?

Edit: I take that back. I dropped and cut up a live Willow Oak late last year.


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> Not sure if I have ever cut green red oak. What's the problem with it?


Thought that too about his comment, then I remembered he mentioned the smell. Personally, I don't mind the smell.


----------



## 501Maico

djg james said:


> Thought that too about his comment, then I remembered he mentioned the smell. Personally, I don't mind the smell.


I edited my post because I did cut one. My sniffer doesn't work well anymore and wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> I edited my post because I did cut one. My sniffer doesn't work well anymore and wouldn't have noticed it.


Mine doesn't either after the China flu, but it's slowly coming back. 


jellyroll said:


> Stihl better than red oak. I would rather deal with green hackberry vs green red oak.


Why is that.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> ......the old 2 foot high sides made out of 1” square tubing set into stake pockets more or less rotted away. In addition the frame had a couple of cracks. We now have integral sides made out of 2 inch tubing that are 3 feet high .......
> 
> View attachment 1000768


I saw this earlier and thought 3' sides? Do you load and stack all your wood from the rear? I couldn't load over the sides that high. Of course I don't know your stature, Maybe it's not a problem for you.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Mine doesn't either after the China flu, but it's slowly coming back.
> 
> Why is that.


A lot of it is due to weight


----------



## MustangMike

Red Oak is very heavy when green (wet), but it is porous so it will dry faster than White Oak.

That is why White Oak is what they use for wine barrels, ship building and the locks on the Erie Canal.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak is very heavy when green (wet), but it is porous so it will dry faster than White Oak.
> 
> That is why White Oak is what they use for wine barrels, ship building and the locks on the Erie Canal.


The Tannins too.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

jellyroll said:


> I work in public works in a small town.
> This was back on March 31st this year after a series of strong storms and straight line winds it was crazy how this tree fell down then but not during the Dec 11th tornado outbreak that wrecked 1/2 the town.
> I scrounged the small stuff but the contractors got called in since the city doesn't have the means or equipment for such a large tree this ash was a monster!
> View attachment 1001661
> 
> View attachment 1001662
> 
> View attachment 1001663
> 
> View attachment 1001664
> 
> View attachment 1001665


Wow, those ARE some monsters. What would you guess that they are at DBH? I've never had the privilege to cut stuff that big before. And I forget, is it ash or elm that's a PITA to split? One of them is real fibrous and tangly when you split it. I don't have either on my property, so I can't remember what I've seen/read about it.


----------



## jellyroll

JustPlainJeff said:


> Wow, those are some monsters. What would you guess that they are at DBH? I've never had the privilege to cut stuff that big before. And I forget, is it ash or elm that's a PITA to split? One of them is real fibrous and tangly when you split it. I don't have either on my property, so I can't remember what I've seen/read about it.


DBH? 
Ash is easier to split than elm.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I spent the last two days gathering some firewood from the in-law's property. They had a few maple trees cut down by a company, because they didn't want me to drop the trees on their lawn and mess it up, so they hired a crew to come in with a climber to drop them. And I'm no climber. I also cut up a hollow cedar that was by their lake. I'll just use that for the burn pit outside. The maple will either go in my fireplace, or OWB.

And a short, 2-minute drone video of their property. It's been a nice "office" to work in for a couple of days.


----------



## jellyroll

JustPlainJeff said:


> I spent the last two days gathering some firewood from the in-law's property. They had a few maple trees cut down by a company, because they didn't want me to drop the trees on their lawn and mess it up, so they hired a crew to come in with a climber to drop them. And I'm no climber. I also cut up a hollow cedar that was by their lake. I'll just use that for the burn pit outside. The maple will either go in my fireplace, or OWB.
> 
> And a short, 2-minute drone video of their property. It's been a nice "office" to work in for a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001807
> 
> View attachment 1001806
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001805
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001804



Cedar makes great kindling


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak is very heavy when green (wet), but it is porous so it will dry faster than White Oak.
> 
> That is why White Oak is what they use for wine barrels, ship building and the locks on the Erie Canal.


Red oak takes better than a year to season here I burn a lot of cherry and black locust.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> A lot of it is due to weight


So if I loose some weight my sense of smell will come back


----------



## JustPlainJeff

jellyroll said:


> Cedar makes great kindling


That's true. But I will get busy in the next couple of days making some wax and noodles to make some fire starters. We were talking about them five or six pages ago. I hadn't known about the (whatever they're called) fire starters that are made of noodles mixed up with wax until recently. So, I had the wife buy some candles, and I'm going to melt them down in an old crock pot, and then pour the wax over some maple noodles, and see how that works for starting fires. Based on what I've seen on YouTube, it will either eliminate, or greatly reduce the need for kindling when starting fires. We'll see how well they work in real life though.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> So if I loose some weight my sense of smell will come back


I bet if you eat rice cakes and lettuce wedges for a week or two you'll be able to smell bacon frying at my place.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> So if I loose some weight my sense of smell will come back


Poplar is way worse when it gets wet and starts to get a little rot on it.


----------



## jellyroll

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's true. But I will get busy in the next couple of days making some wax and noodles to make some fire starters. We were talking about them five or six pages ago. I hadn't known about the (whatever they're called) fire starters that are made of noodles mixed up with wax until recently. So, I had the wife buy some candles, and I'm going to melt them down in an old crock pot, and then pour the wax over some maple noodles, and see how that works for starting fires. Based on what I've seen on YouTube, it will either eliminate, or greatly reduce the need for kindling when starting fires. We'll see how well they work in real life though.


Corn cobs are great for kindling as well if you access to them. 

If you have access to black walnuts the fruit they drop in the fall let them dry and turn brown because they burn white hot with little to no ash and make great fire starter because the oil in black walnuts burn very well.


----------



## ValleyForge

jellyroll said:


> Corn cobs are great for kindling as well if you access to them.
> 
> If you have access to black walnuts the fruit they drop in the fall let them dry and turn brown because they burn white hot with little to no ash and make great fire starter because the oil in black walnuts burn very well.


I use cobs to clean the underside of my mower decks…stack up a few piles then run them over….works like a charm!!!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

ValleyForge said:


> I use cobs to clean the underside of my mower decks…stack up a few piles then run them over….works like a charm!!!


Really? I've never heard of that before either. And it works well?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

jellyroll said:


> DBH?
> Ash is easier to split than elm.


DBH=Diameter at Breast Height.


----------



## ValleyForge

JustPlainJeff said:


> Really? I've never heard of that before either. And it works well?


You’ve gotta try it!! You’ll be shocked. I sharpen my own blades with a RBG and the cobs don't hurt them at all…the deck will be shining when you’re done.


----------



## turnkey4099

JustPlainJeff said:


> DBH=Diameter at Breast Height.



Rather a variable measurement Depends on the breasts: 36 short or 48 long.


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> You’ve gotta try it!! You’ll be shocked. I sharpen my own blades with a RBG and the cobs don't hurt them at all…the deck will be shining when your done.


Media blasting .


----------



## jellyroll

JustPlainJeff said:


> DBH=Diameter at Breast Height.


Stump was 54 inches across at the base.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

jellyroll said:


> Stump was 54 inches across at the base.


Wow, ya, that's a whopper. I'd love to sink my teeth into something like that once or twice.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> How can you be allowed to have a hunting cabin with "no place to go"?



I guess you can “go” where the animals do, it’s okay for them. Lol.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> I've made a bit more progress on the trailer this week.
> The frame was primed.
> View attachment 1001529
> 
> View attachment 1001530
> 
> Then some fresh paint. Two of the kids liked the primer better than the paint lol.
> View attachment 1001531
> 
> Then I ripped some white oak boards to use on the top rails to separate the steel/aluminum. Then I had to cut them a little thinner as the holes in the brackets came out about 5/16 too low on the C-channel on the bed, so I would have been drilling thru the thickest part of the webbing and wouldn't have been able to get the nuts on the bolts  .
> The trailer and my black beauty .
> View attachment 1001532
> I also was able to head to my buddies and get some of the wiring prepped.
> View attachment 1001533
> 
> Hope to buy some aluminum today for the wheel wells and the back of them and make some more plans for the cross bracing for the part of the dovetail where it meets the flat portion of the deck. I need a piece under the wood for it to rest on, and something over it to cover the seam. More money and more time is all that's needed to finish it .


Nice Brett


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> So if I loose some weight my sense of smell will come back



No, I think you have to tight the weight.


----------



## jellyroll

split some free wood nothing special


----------



## LondonNeil

Phew! UK is starting another heatwave with warm air up from Spain/North Africa.... my car still has the Sahara dust on it from the last one in June. Managed to get out between the girls gym and swim lessons so before the heat was too bad... Although it was still hot in all the gear. A tank through the ea4300. A lot was blocking up unsplitable chunks and the chain was getting dull anyway so half way through I got the file out. It went much better after. I'm not far off done. Almost 4 cord CSS still got about a m³ of the big heavy Oak crotches out the front. They will need at least a tank through the 365 cutting into small pieces that I can split and blocking up the stuff that just can't. It's a PITA to do, but a run to the dump is the other option, also a PITA and at least this way I get firewood.

After the girls swim lessons I came out the pool to see a guy working away on a little of logs.... He looked like he had a lot to learn. Don't work in the heat of the afternoon for one, how to sharpen good chain for 2, how to use his axe for 3 as he seemed to be blocking up very splittable rounds with the saw despite a husqvarna splitting axe laying on the pile, and get on with it while the wood is green for 4 (I spotted the pile of delivered logs months ago. Oh and 5, with fuel prices surging if you leave logs right by the street they grow legs (he had a sign on his pile 'please don't take my logs!')


----------



## JustJeff

While I stacked a cord last night, I didn't take any pics. Today we took my boat out for the first time this season to give it a shakedown and make sure everything was working as it should before a trip next week. My buddy caught this 42" (that's breast high as you can see. ) 20lb pike. This is exceptional in our area and the biggest I've ever seen. Thought I'd share my excitement since this is the scrounging/hunting fishing maple syrup truck and trailer and tractor chainsaw thread!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> While I stacked a cord last night, I didn't take any pics. Today we took my boat out for the first time this season to give it a shakedown and make sure everything was working as it should before a trip next week. My buddy caught this 42" (that's breast high as you can see. ) 20lb pike. This is exceptional in our area and the biggest I've ever seen. Thought I'd share my excitement since this is the scrounging/hunting fishing maple syrup truck and trailer and tractor chainsaw thread!
> View attachment 1001880


Nice gator!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I got started on one of those loads of logs today, it's been a while since I ran the BSM, so I figured I may as well start out with the easy logs first,







and those logs are making some REALLY nice 2x4's 6's and 8's!






Then I cut and boxed the slabs for drying, so I can burn them this winter to heat my house!






I'll keep milling a few at a time, as I have time to mill them.

SR


----------



## MustangMike

Ash (straight grain) and Elm (especially when still green) are at opposite ends of the splitting spectrum!

Red Oak takes much longer to dry than Cherry of Black Locust, but White Oak and Hickory take even longer.


----------



## djg james

Had a little mishap with my garden cart while hauling firewood. Bent and then broke the tongue on the cart. Found out that the wheel bearings were shot too. Haven't looked yet, but anyone have a source for bearings?


----------



## jellyroll

djg james said:


> Had a little mishap with my garden cart while hauling firewood. Bent and then broke the tongue on the cart. Found out that the wheel bearings were shot too. Haven't looked yet, but anyone have a source for bearings?
> View attachment 1001903
> View attachment 1001904


Ace hardware where the nuts and bolts are kept is plastic drawers with deferent kinds of hardware they should have those in the drawers next to bushings and sleeves.


----------



## jellyroll

MustangMike said:


> Ash (straight grain) and Elm (especially when still green) are at opposite ends of the splitting spectrum!
> 
> Red Oak takes much longer to dry than Cherry of Black Locust, but White Oak and Hickory take even longer.


black locust and cherry are my two favorites thing to burn and cherry splits ok and locust can be a pain at times.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> black locust and cherry are my two favorites thing to burn and cherry splits ok and locust can be a pain at times.


And their often found right in the same area together. 
Both are great because of their low water content. 

I cut and split a 4 pieces of the red oak I brought home a couple weeks ago. Good buddy had a party for his daughter's birthday and he asked if I could bring some wood. These are all 20-24" long splits, little green yet, but since the center of the logs were hollow only the outside inch or so had much moisture. The top pieces were softwood I cut last fall at the lakeshore, can't remember what you guys said it was, but it's very resinous. Those were cut at 16-18, crazy light compared to the big splits of somewhat green red oak.
Had the minivan squatting a bit lol.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> And their often found right in the same area together.
> Both are great because of their low water content.
> 
> I cut and split a 4 pieces of the red oak I brought home a couple weeks ago. Good buddy had a party for his daughter's birthday and he asked if I could bring some wood. These are all 20-24" long splits, little green yet, but since the center of the logs were hollow only the outside inch or so had much moisture. The top pieces were softwood I cut last fall at the lakeshore, can't remember what you guys said it was, but it's very resinous. Those were cut at 16-18, crazy light compared to the big splits of somewhat green red oak.
> Had the minivan squatting a bit lol.
> View attachment 1001920


Cherry can be cut and split in may and be ready to burn nov-dec.


----------



## Grateful11

jellyroll said:


> In this part of the world it is called piss oak because it smell like you know what.


I think it smells more like liquid dairy cattle poop, I married into a dairy family. It's strong I know that.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Ash (straight grain) and Elm (especially when still green) are at opposite ends of the splitting spectrum!
> 
> Red Oak takes much longer to dry than Cherry of Black Locust, but White Oak and Hickory take even longer.


Exactly. 
But ash that's grown in a windy area and out in the open can be some of the hardest wood to split. It's one of the few woods I've seen stop a hydraulic splitter .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Had the minivan squatting a bit lol.
> View attachment 1001920


Pfffttt... it's not like you had it loaded with spruce front to back like @dancan


----------



## jellyroll

Grateful11 said:


> I think it smells more like liquid dairy cattle poop, I married into a dairy family. It's strong I know that.


cow manure doesn't bother me because i am surrounded by it and work in it.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Exactly.
> But ash that's grown in a windy area and out in the open can be some of the hardest wood to split. It's one of the few woods I've seen stop a hydraulic splitter .


Try splitting some gum and report back to me.


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice Brett


Thanks buddy.
Managed to get a little more done today, hear "a little".
Got a bunch of the nuts, bolts, washers. Trimmed the front C-channel on the bed so the jack and whatever brackets I put up there will clear as it was a bit wider than the frame . Also installed the back side of the wheel well crossmember strengthener/tie on the left side. 
Gonna be a while before I get much more done. Need to get the jack turned and the handle extended before I can set the bed on the frame and bolt it down. It would be nice to get the wiring and the pigtail tied together before mounting the bed as well, but I could do it later too.


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Try splitting some gum and report back to me.


None here I'm aware of.


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> None here I'm aware of.


Impossible to split and axes just bounce off of it.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Pfffttt... it's not like you had it loaded with spruce front to back like @dancan


Don't be hating because it was more than your wheelbarrow hauls  .
I did split them all by hand, and one night I stayed at a Holiday Inn .


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> Impossible to split and axes just bounce off of it.


Doesn't sound fun, I'd just noodle it  .


----------



## chipper1

Up late tonight Steve .


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Doesn't sound fun, I'd just noodle it  .


With a DBH of 16-18'' inches you would be wasting your time.


----------



## farmer steve

jellyroll said:


> Try splitting some gum and report back to me.


1st rule of firewood cutting. 
LEAVE GUM IN WOODS !!


----------



## chipper1

jellyroll said:


> With a DBH of 16-18'' inches you would be wasting your time.


If it was all I could get, I'd do whatbi have too, but I am pretty picky about what I bring home.


farmer steve said:


> 1st rule of firewood cutting.
> LEAVE GUM IN WOODS !!


They don't teach that here lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Up late tonight Steve .


I'm thinking both me and @farmer steve are up past our bedtime with different ailments keeping us awake.


----------



## chipper1

Everyone's up late tonight, and I have to hit the hay.
Good night everyone, big day tomorrow .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> I'm thinking both me and @farmer steve are up past our bedtime with different ailments keeping us awake.


And one more post for @Backyard Lumberjack . 
Yeah, that's how I was when the monkeypox was kicking full power .
Later!


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> If it was all I could get, I'd do whatbi have too, but I am pretty picky about what I bring home.
> 
> They don't teach that here lol.


Black jack is the prize of the woods here but it is hard to find anymore when most of the woods is full of sugar maples.


----------



## farmer steve

jellyroll said:


> Impossible to split and axes just bounce off of it.


I had some given to me. I figured out to split it from the outside turning the round a 1/4 turn per split and it split way easier.


chipper1 said:


> Up late tonight Steve .


Hospital tv lineup suks tonight


----------



## jellyroll

No scrounging or wood cutting today.
This morning i got a yard to mow and i have to get a replacement bar for my little echo it is the second time the sprocket nose blew out at the tip i won't be buying anymore bars with a single rivet holding the nose together.


----------



## 501Maico

Unfortunately I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) right next to my house that I want to remove, but I didn't know what it was when I made that decision. I dropped the largest one first and the 8 smaller ones are still standing in that little patch of woods. This all happened before I joined here.
After unsuccessful attempts to split, I identified the tree on an internet site that drilled down with a ton of questions. Then I searched the forums for black gum and and found out why people leave it in the woods.  It burns OK, heavy wet wood that gets very light when dry.

The largest gum after I topped it. Four of the smaller ones are also in the pic.



Attempts to split.




Oodles of Noodles. I searched my toolbox for something hooked and found out that a spring stretcher tool works good for unclogging saws.






One day I got energetic and identified all of my trees in 5 similar pictures. At least 2 of the black gums need to be removed one of these days so I can clear the woods back and make mowing the steep hill next to my driveway easier.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Unfortunately I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) right next to my house that I want to remove, but I didn't know what it was when I made that decision. I dropped the largest one first and the 8 smaller ones are still standing in that little patch of woods. This all happened before I joined here.
> After unsuccessful attempts to split, I identified the tree on an internet site that drilled down with a ton of questions. Then I searched the forums for black gum and and found out why people leave it in the woods.  It burns OK, heavy wet wood that gets very light when dry.
> 
> The largest gum after I topped it. Four of the smaller ones are also in the pic.
> View attachment 1001939
> 
> 
> Attempts to split.
> View attachment 1001940
> View attachment 1001941
> 
> 
> Oodles of Noodles. I searched my toolbox for something hooked and found out that a spring stretcher tool works good for unclogging saws.
> View attachment 1001942
> 
> View attachment 1001943
> View attachment 1001944
> 
> 
> One day I got energetic and identified all of my trees in 5 similar pictures. At least 2 of the black gums need to be removed one of these days so I can clear the woods back and make mowing the steep hill next to my driveway easier.
> View attachment 1001946


Is the ash still alive in your neck of the woods, we've lost about 95% of them to the EAB. Some started shooting off water spouts at the ground and the rest of the tree died, and out of the 5% that lived are most have some damage, but seem as though they will now live, and there are a small amount that seemed to get no damage, some of those were sprayed and some not.
Sad to see them go as many relied on them for firewood in the river bottom, and I know two people here locally that were injured/ died from them falling on them with no provocation, and the other was hit by a large branch while falling them for firewood. He had been cutting firewood for 60yrs, the smallest saw he ran was a 70cc , he was a farm boy and it showed, tough guy for sure.


----------



## rarefish383

501Maico said:


> Unfortunately I have a lot of black gum (tupelo) right next to my house that I want to remove, but I didn't know what it was when I made that decision. I dropped the largest one first and the 8 smaller ones are still standing in that little patch of woods. This all happened before I joined here.
> After unsuccessful attempts to split, I identified the tree on an internet site that drilled down with a ton of questions. Then I searched the forums for black gum and and found out why people leave it in the woods.  It burns OK, heavy wet wood that gets very light when dry.
> 
> The largest gum after I topped it. Four of the smaller ones are also in the pic.
> View attachment 1001939
> 
> 
> Attempts to split.
> View attachment 1001940
> View attachment 1001941
> 
> 
> Oodles of Noodles. I searched my toolbox for something hooked and found out that a spring stretcher tool works good for unclogging saws.
> View attachment 1001942
> 
> View attachment 1001943
> View attachment 1001944
> 
> 
> One day I got energetic and identified all of my trees in 5 similar pictures. At least 2 of the black gums need to be removed one of these days so I can clear the woods back and make mowing the steep hill next to my driveway easier.
> View attachment 1001946


I can’t believe you have an Ash left. My friend counted at least 70 on her farm dead, mine bit the grit 2-3 years ago. Good wood, but once it hits the ground it rots fast. I might get a few more cords from my friends farm. Last time I brought 10’ logs home there was more half rotted, punky wood than good fire wood. Now we’re pushing the logs in the washouts caused by the flash floods coming off the hills where the Ash forest used to slow the water down and diffuse it.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Is the ash still alive in your neck of the woods, we've lost about 95% of them to the EAB. Some started shooting off water spouts at the ground and the rest of the tree died, and out of the 5% that lived are most have some damage, but seem as though they will now live, and there are a small amount that seemed to get no damage, some of those were sprayed and some not.
> Sad to see them go as many relied on them for firewood in the river bottom, and I know two people here locally that were injured/ died from them falling on them with no provocation, and the other was hit by a large branch while falling them for firewood. He had been cutting firewood for 60yrs, the smallest saw he ran was a 70cc , he was a farm boy and it showed, tough guy for sure.


The tops are always what scares me. I opted to leave more than one of them in our woodlot and let mother nature do her thing. Just ain't worth the risk over a couple cords of wood.


----------



## MustangMike

Most of the Ash around here is dead, and much of it rotted, but I felled two solid 28" trees last year that were solid and great for firewood (I posted the pics back then).

I have a small Ash tree (about 3" diameter) still alive on my property down here.

On my upstate 50 acres in the Catskills, they are all still alive unless storms have blown them down. Ash and Black Cherry are our primary firewood up there, but I'm seeing a lot more Black Birch and Red Oak recently as new Ash and Black Cherry seem to be on the decline. We also get some Red and Sugar Maple. Hard to dry the Sugar Maple as it seems you are always in the clouds up there ... things stay wet a lot longer than they do down here. We ALWAYS leave a good supply of wood inside the cabin to ensure we have dry wood for the fire.

I think they (the Ash) survive better in colder climates. My elevation is about 2,200 feet.


----------



## MustangMike

Lionsfan said:


> The tops are always what scares me. I opted to leave more than one of them in our woodlot and let mother nature do her thing. Just ain't worth the risk over a couple cords of wood.


Always wear a helmet when felling, and at times I wish I also had shoulder guards! That said, it won't save you from the big stuff. One of my cousin's friends is paralyzed from a dead Elm limb that fell on him from the tree next to the one he was cutting.


----------



## MustangMike

The two large (solid) Ash trees I felled last fall: (Actually 3 trees, but two were real large, the other was a fork).


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> The tops are always what scares me. I opted to leave more than one of them in our woodlot and let mother nature do her thing. Just ain't worth the risk over a couple cords of wood.


Yep, they can come back as the tree is starting to fall, and they land right at the stump. Standard back cut is the least shocking and will break fewer, but a bore cut with a trigger gets you running away quicker. 
Another thing to watch for is falling other trees near them, as they will rip branches off and send them flying. 
As mike said, I almost always have a helmet on when falling, even a small branch(1" ) can cause damage from 20-40'. If I'm dropping a tree that's in the open and it's green with no hangers in it, I don't get too concerned, and I've been know to help someone drop a tree when I've gotten there and there was tree cutting I wasn't aware of happening. But I'm not making a habit of falling without a helmet when I have one available.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yep, they can come back as the tree is starting to fall, and they land right at the stump.


Don’t remember if I told you before but last fall I was cutting a dead tree at work and top hit another tree, tree I was cutting broke in half and top came back and hit me as I was trying to run away, hit back of my head and shoulder, knocked me to the ground. Had hard hat on but was knocked off and got scratched on something, shoulder scratched and pretty sore, thankful it wasn’t worse, by myself 60 miles from town and no cell service. This week part of a top from a tree I fell stuck in another stump
Hard hats and moving away from stump are good ideas for sure!
Hauled some nice red fir home after work Friday sense I got the brakes fixed (mostly) 
Could use some rain again….

Nice sunset on the way out to camp/work


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

no scrounges to report. one still waiting on me. wish i could be in some of those cool mountain air shots posted up by Logger Nate! going to 103f here they say. will bust prev record for the day... mite scrounge up some cool air, later on... lol

true to form... past few days, campfires all afternoon...  prob today, too... would like a campfire pix and therm reading 103f! 

stay cool..... 

HI today: 112f!


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no scrounges to report. one still waiting on me. wish i could be in some of those cool mountain air shots posted up by Logger Nate! going to 103f here they say. will bust prev record for the day... mite scrounge up some cool air, later on... lol
> 
> true to form... past few days, campfires all afternoon...  prob today, too... would like a campfire pix and therm reading 103f!
> 
> stay cool.....
> 
> HI today: 112f!
> View attachment 1002020


112F? It was 51F here this morning when I started splitting, shut it down at 1030 so I could cut the grass and get my gardening done before it got "Hot" (81*) this afternoon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> 112F? It was 51F here this morning when I started splitting, shut it down at 1030 so I could cut the grass and get my gardening done before it got "Hot" (81*) this afternoon.


>H.I. today: 112f!

heat index...


----------



## Grateful11

jellyroll said:


> cow manure doesn't bother me because i am surrounded by it and work in it.


Doesn't bother me either, there's around 60 head of beef cattle here now and they're fed daily in the old dairy herd stanchion feeders. The dairy shutdown in 2003, they poop smelled completely different to me as it was nearly liquid. I guess from a diet of grass, lots of corn and sorghum silage and ground feed everyday. The beef herd here only gets grass and hay only most of the time.


----------



## Grateful11

Lionsfan said:


> 112F? It was 51F here this morning when I started splitting, shut it down at 1030 so I could cut the grass and get my gardening done before it got "Hot" (81*) this afternoon.


Started off 71 here this morning at 6am and has only gone down to 68 right now. I'm in west central NC and we're stuck in the Appalachian wedge(Cold-air damming) weather pattern with some fog and a lot of rain. 1.5" so far today, been really dry all Spring and Summer until this month, 4.5" so far in July. 1/5 of our rain for the year has fallen in the last 10 days.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> >H.I. today: 112f!
> 
> heat index...


Supposed to be in the low 80s today. Arrived at my Horse Chestnut scround 8:15. Immediately put on a padded vest, that wind was chilly. Finally peeled down to a T-shirt about 11:00. Home 12:30 to a 72 temp. I'm sure it will hit 80 today but late afternoon. Into the 90s the rest of the week.

MS193T - my main brush-out saw - failed me. It has teh "Easy Start" pull on it and I don't think it is cranking the motor fast enough. !00 mile round triop to the dealer in the morning, might have to buy a new saw


----------



## jellyroll

chipper1 said:


> Is the ash still alive in your neck of the woods, we've lost about 95% of them to the EAB. Some started shooting off water spouts at the ground and the rest of the tree died, and out of the 5% that lived are most have some damage, but seem as though they will now live, and there are a small amount that seemed to get no damage, some of those were sprayed and some not.
> Sad to see them go as many relied on them for firewood in the river bottom, and I know two people here locally that were injured/ died from them falling on them with no provocation, and the other was hit by a large branch while falling them for firewood. He had been cutting firewood for 60yrs, the smallest saw he ran was a 70cc , he was a farm boy and it showed, tough guy for sure.





rarefish383 said:


> I can’t believe you have an Ash left. My friend counted at least 70 on her farm dead, mine bit the grit 2-3 years ago. Good wood, but once it hits the ground it rots fast. I might get a few more cords from my friends farm. Last time I brought 10’ logs home there was more half rotted, punky wood than good fire wood. Now we’re pushing the logs in the washouts caused by the flash floods coming off the hills where the Ash forest used to slow the water down and diffuse it.


Ash is still around here EAB got some of it but there is still a lot of large living ash trees.


----------



## GrizG

jellyroll said:


> Ash is still around here EAB got some of it but there is still a lot of large living ash trees.


Good to hear… a small number of water sprouts on some stumps is all we have here.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Don’t remember if I told you before but last fall I was cutting a dead tree at work and top hit another tree, tree I was cutting broke in half and top came back and hit me as I was trying to run away, hit back of my head and shoulder, knocked me to the ground. Had hard hat on but was knocked off and got scratched on something, shoulder scratched and pretty sore, thankful it wasn’t worse, by myself 60 miles from town and no cell service. This week part of a top from a tree I fell stuck in another stumpView attachment 1001966
> Hard hats and moving away from stump are good ideas for sure!
> Hauled some nice red fir home after work Friday sense I got the brakes fixed (mostly) View attachment 1001967
> Could use some rain again….View attachment 1001970
> 
> Nice sunset on the way out to camp/work View attachment 1001975


Pretty sure we talked about that, gotta stay aware for sure. That stick in the stump is , many times it would seem it's only by God's grace we make it home at night .
Great pics buddy.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Pretty sure we talked about that, gotta stay aware for sure. That stick in the stump is , many times it would seem it's only by God's grace we make it home at night .
> Great pics buddy.


Yes sir! 
Thanks.

Helped my son cut hay at friends place today that hasn’t been cut for awhile, this is what it looks like when a logger cuts hay


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning trailer builders and all the rest.


I first read that "Trailer Abusers" Sorry but had to share my dyslexic Moment.


----------



## farmer steve

You can do it @Cowboy254


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1002151



Nice IH!


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> Is the ash still alive in your neck of the woods, we've lost about 95% of them to the EAB. Some started shooting off water spouts at the ground and the rest of the tree died, and out of the 5% that lived are most have some damage, but seem as though they will now live, and there are a small amount that seemed to get no damage, some of those were sprayed and some not.
> Sad to see them go as many relied on them for firewood in the river bottom, and I know two people here locally that were injured/ died from them falling on them with no provocation, and the other was hit by a large branch while falling them for firewood. He had been cutting firewood for 60yrs, the smallest saw he ran was a 70cc , he was a farm boy and it showed, tough guy for sure.





rarefish383 said:


> I can’t believe you have an Ash left. My friend counted at least 70 on her farm dead, mine bit the grit 2-3 years ago. Good wood, but once it hits the ground it rots fast. I might get a few more cords from my friends farm. Last time I brought 10’ logs home there was more half rotted, punky wood than good fire wood. Now we’re pushing the logs in the washouts caused by the flash floods coming off the hills where the Ash forest used to slow the water down and diffuse it.


It's been dying for quite a while and the only ash I have. Every year I plan on cutting it but something always gets in the way. It's a small tree and won't hit anything if it falls. A few years back I noticed large 6' long green sprouts coming out of the trunk about eye level. I guess its last attempt.


----------



## GrizG

My most recent rail trail clean up…


----------



## MustangMike

Here is the trailer load of the larger Ash rounds I pulled out last year.

For perspective, the side of the trailer is 15", and that Ash was dead and rock hard.

When it got over 20" it really slowed my ported 462s, but my MOFO Hybrid with 28" B+C just pulled right through it. I am very impressed with that saw and used it for felling and bucking the large portions of both of those big Ash trees.


----------



## Lee192233

Got out on Lake Michigan with my wife and middle son last Saturday. Scrounged up some silver fish. 5 Coho, 2 rainbows and 1 king. It was a great trip.


----------



## mountainguyed67

After having 154 trees getting this 5.5 mile trail ready to open, there was a wind event between clearing and opening day. A couple guys went back opening day and found nine more trees, including this one.


----------



## TRTermite

mountainguyed67 said:


> After having 154 trees getting this 5.5 mile trail ready to open, there was a wind event between clearing and opening day. A couple guys went back opening day and found nine more trees, including this one.
> 
> View attachment 1002272


Job Security


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Supposed to be in the low 80s today. Arrived at my Horse Chestnut scround 8:15. Immediately put on a padded vest, that wind was chilly. Finally peeled down to a T-shirt about 11:00. Home 12:30 to a 72 temp. I'm sure it will hit 80 today but late afternoon. Into the 90s the rest of the week.
> 
> MS193T - my main brush-out saw - failed me. It has teh "Easy Start" pull on it and I don't think it is cranking the motor fast enough. !00 mile round triop to the dealer in the morning, might have to buy a new saw


Well shucky darn. Dealer needs to order parts so that saw is down. My Husky 435 top handle is my backup. Failed me on starting the other day so I dropped it off at the dealer last Friday "sorry, we are backed up for a month". I left it there to be worked on 'whenever'. After finding out today that the 193 was down. I swung by, picked up the Husky a plug, fuel filter and air filter figuring it probably only needed simple maintenance. I don't know how many midget elves put that saw together but an hour fooling around with it and I cannot get the new air filter seated, The Plug is hid out and the maintence manual isn't much help. I didn't even try the fuel filter. I'll ask my buddy who fools around with such things to see if he will try it. 

I can make fair progress wooding using just the bigger and big saw. Nuisance firing up a MS362 to cut a 1.5" stem though.

To a perfect end to the day I just discovered that I seem to have a hernia starting. I've got a doc appointment on Thursday. Meanwhile I guess I just stay home for a couple days.


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> I first read that "Trailer Abusers" Sorry but had to share my dyslexic Moment.


Trailer abusers were included under “and all the rest.” So ur good.


----------



## WoodAbuser

5 pages since I left on Friday morning. Now that I'm caught up I need a nap.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers, I'm going to be offline for a bit. Booked a trip a year ago for Cowgirl's 50th. At the time the West Australian state border was closed to the rest of us and who knew whether we'd be able to get there by now or not. Anyway, those stupid state border closures have now ended and we are heading up to a town called Broome and then cruising offshore north-east along the coastline in an area known as the Kimberley. Forecast is for 30°C and no wind every day.




Should be good. Since it is Cowgirl's birthday and I'm such a good bloke, I am:

a) Letting her come, and,
b) I *may **let* her catch the biggest fish. 

When I come back, I shall be expecting many pictures of quality scrounge and in return I will post many pictures of quality fish which I think you'll all agree is fair. Cheers you blokes.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers, I'm going to be offline for a bit. Booked a trip a year ago for Cowgirl's 50th. At the time the West Australian state border was closed to the rest of us and who knew whether we'd be able to get there by now or not. Anyway, those stupid state border closures have now ended and we are heading up to a town called Broome and then cruising offshore north-east along the coastline in an area known as the Kimberley. Forecast is for 30°C and no wind every day.
> 
> View attachment 1002318
> 
> 
> Should be good. Since it is Cowgirl's birthday and I'm such a good bloke, I am:
> 
> a) Letting her come, and,
> b) I *may **let* her catch the biggest fish.
> 
> When I come back, I shall be expecting many pictures of quality scrounge and in return I will post many pictures of quality fish which I think you'll all agree is fair. Cheers you blokes.


Have a great time. Try to make Cowgirl think its all about her.


----------



## ValleyForge

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers, I'm going to be offline for a bit. Booked a trip a year ago for Cowgirl's 50th. At the time the West Australian state border was closed to the rest of us and who knew whether we'd be able to get there by now or not. Anyway, those stupid state border closures have now ended and we are heading up to a town called Broome and then cruising offshore north-east along the coastline in an area known as the Kimberley. Forecast is for 30°C and no wind every day.
> 
> View attachment 1002318
> 
> 
> Should be good. Since it is Cowgirl's birthday and I'm such a good bloke, I am:
> 
> a) Letting her come, and,
> b) I *may **let* her catch the biggest fish.
> 
> When I come back, I shall be expecting many pictures of quality scrounge and in return I will post many pictures of quality fish which I think you'll all agree is fair. Cheers you blokes.


Flying? Or going mad max?


----------



## mountainguyed67

TRTermite said:


> Job Security



The Forest Service manager we volunteer for keeps offering to double or triple our pay since we did such a great job, lol.


----------



## farmer steve

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers, I'm going to be offline for a bit. Booked a trip a year ago for Cowgirl's 50th. At the time the West Australian state border was closed to the rest of us and who knew whether we'd be able to get there by now or not. Anyway, those stupid state border closures have now ended and we are heading up to a town called Broome and then cruising offshore north-east along the coastline in an area known as the Kimberley. Forecast is for 30°C and no wind every day.
> 
> View attachment 1002318
> 
> 
> Should be good. Since it is Cowgirl's birthday and I'm such a good bloke, I am:
> 
> a) Letting her come, and,
> b) I *may **let* her catch the biggest fish.
> 
> When I come back, I shall be expecting many pictures of quality scrounge and in return I will post many pictures of quality fish which I think you'll all agree is fair. Cheers you blokes.


Have a great time Cowboy. Tell cowgirl happy birthday from us topsiders.


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys, been a busy weekend for it being my first off in nearly a month. Got the house ready for my daughter's birthday party yesterday. That took a but of doing, but everyone had a good time. (Except me, stuck behind the grill lol) today I had to run some errands, then stopped by lowes to grab some Epsom salt for the garden, amd a few rattle cans of paint, wow did paint ever go up in price. Jeez. Got home, henny pennied some Epsom salt over tha garden and gave it a good squirt of water. Painted the lift arms for the loader and impatiently waited for the paint to dry. Hooked the valves up and moat everything I could. Checked the arms and said f-it, I want this done today. Well I got it functional now. I did muff the paint up a bit and still have a bit of welding to do on the quick hitch, as well as finish up the wiring on the tractor, amd take measurements for the aux lines to the front of the loader. 
Anyways few pics of it. 



That's 685lbs of plate in this last picture. She picks weight willingly and without effort. I did try to pick the back of my 79 off the ground, but ended up picking the arse of the kubota off the ground instead lol. Just need to make a 3 point rack for those plates and then I'll have plenty of counterweight to get in trouble with. Cheers all....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> After having 154 trees getting this 5.5 mile trail ready to open, there was a wind event between clearing and opening day. A couple guys went back opening day and found nine more trees, including this one.
> 
> View attachment 1002272


Wow, what trail?
kinda looks like Red Mt area


----------



## Cowboy254

WoodAbuser said:


> Have a great time. Try to make Cowgirl think its all about her.



It's a bit like Homer's bowling ball gift to Marge...



ValleyForge said:


> Flying? Or going mad max?



Flying direct from Melbourne. If we drove the 3700km it'd just about be time to turn around when we arrived. She ain't exactly a smooth Interstate highway through those parts either. I wouldn't mind driving it one day but not this time.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> Wow, what trail?



Spanish.


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> Trailer abusers were included under “and all the rest.” So ur good.


Very Generous letting me off the HOOK.


----------



## TRTermite

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers, I'm going to be offline for a bit. Booked a trip a year ago for Cowgirl's 50th. At the time the West Australian state border was closed to the rest of us and who knew whether we'd be able to get there by now or not. Anyway, those stupid state border closures have now ended and we are heading up to a town called Broome and then cruising offshore north-east along the coastline in an area known as the Kimberley. Forecast is for 30°C and no wind every day.
> 
> View attachment 1002318
> 
> 
> Should be good. Since it is Cowgirl's birthday and I'm such a good bloke, I am:
> 
> a) Letting her come, and,
> b) I *may **let* her catch the biggest fish.
> 
> When I come back, I shall be expecting many pictures of quality scrounge and in return I will post many pictures of quality fish which I think you'll all agree is fair. Cheers you blokes.


Don't ferget a flower of some kind....


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> 5 pages since I left on Friday morning. Now that I'm caught up I need a nap.


I Have a Brother , lives north of Fairmont.. Anywhere near you?


----------



## TRTermite

mountainguyed67 said:


> The Forest Service manager we volunteer for keeps offering to double or triple our pay since we did such a great job, lol.


TRIPLE PAY for volunteer work !?!? Manager wants you guys to Do 3xs' more for ?? Can't beat that with a broken stick... Go For IT.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TRTermite said:


> TRIPLE PAY for volunteer work !?!? Manager wants you guys to Do 3xs' more for ?? Can't beat that with a broken stick... Go For IT.



Volunteer pay is zero, so we’d get three times zero. Big bucks! Lol!


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> I Have a Brother , lives north of Fairmont.. Anywhere near you?


115 miles


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning all y'all!  
Since 







In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


----------



## GeeVee

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all y'all!
> Since
> 
> View attachment 1002381
> View attachment 1002382
> View attachment 1002383
> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


My motto is, Batteries suck. Aotomitve Elctric is my Kryptonite. I can Build most anything, but them black rectangular thinies are my archnemesis.


----------



## GenXer

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all y'all!
> Since
> 
> View attachment 1002381
> View attachment 1002382
> View attachment 1002383
> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


Replacing voltage regulators isn't that hard, usually the problem on the smaller engines.


----------



## sean donato

GenXer said:


> Replacing voltage regulators isn't that hard, usually the problem on the smaller engines.


Or bad ground to the v-reg.


----------



## ValleyForge

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all y'all!
> Since
> 
> View attachment 1002381
> View attachment 1002382
> View attachment 1002383
> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


Love the air conditioner!!!!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Have to listen to the generator to run it. Off grid cabin. Haul water from a spring.


----------



## Greaser007

Being a wood Scrounge, I figured I had better report in with a Greaser update.
Recently psych'd myself into rediness for falling a redwood snag on my dad's old place in town. Fortunately, he has an oversized lot which with some pucker-and-luck, I've had room to drop dead pines within the perimeter fences.
First horiz notch cut the chain on my 394xp kicked-off. Great.
Got the chain back on and then the up-cut for my Humboldt notch, my clutch began smoking big time. muscled through the notch, and got my back cut in which chain is locked in direct drive.
Took my time tapping the wedges in and what seemed like forever, the tree made a crack, and more tapping and the tree fell exactly where I had hoped.
For a gun-sight tool for checking the direction of fall, I simply insert a typical carpenter's square up against the hinge-cut, and then carefully modify the hinge as needed to true-up the direction the square is pointing. Then once happy, I make the back cut.

Friday, I had a leaner tree which had to be dropped between a chicken coup and a wood shed. Again, I used the carpenter's square inserted up against the hinge cut to feel rosy about the "proposed" direction of fall. I kept the hinge heavy on the uphill side of the leaner to hopefully pull the tree towards the proposed direction of fall and it fell right where intended. Probably again more luck than skill. My buddy thanked me for showing him a few particulars of felling concerns.

I wanted to report that yesterday, July 11, was another wood scrounging day, and drug my 33yr old son with me to garner him a nice 1-1/3 chord load of Grey Pine. Grey pine (digger-pine) up here in Shasta County, California grows like weeds, so nowadays with concerns of Defensible Space, homeowners have been required by insurance writers to remove 'pest' trees being the grey pines. Grey Pines are so full of pitch, the bark beetles don't seem to bother them. So, yes, trunk-wood on the mature pines ranges from 24" to 48" on average. Thus, a large 100cc faller's saw and a 36-inch bar are pretty much a required tool.
Because the clutch on my old 1992 Husky 394xp tossed a spring and locked up the clutch a few weeks back, I purchased a new Husky 395xp w/ 36" bar, before they are no longer available.
What a treat to use a nice new tight saw.
Because my son will inherit the new saw, I suggested he use it for the bucking of 36 rounds for a stock-trailer load of wood.
Was probably 92-degrees when we finished around 10:30am, and by 3:00pm, the afternoon temp was 110-degrees and sweltering.


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all y'all!
> Since
> 
> View attachment 1002381
> View attachment 1002382
> View attachment 1002383
> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


Yup you need to Quit Killin' the EVERREADY BUNNY CRITTER,


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> Yup you need to Quit Killin' the EVERREADY BUNNY CRITTER,


Have I ever mentioned I hate pink bunnies?


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> Have I ever mentioned I hate pink bunnies?


We should steer clear of potentially incriminating conversations like this that might occur .. But no you have not but I can't say that I like Pink Bunnies either..


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> We should steer clear of potentially incriminating conversations like this that might occur .. But no you have not but I can't say that I like Pink Bunnies either..


Okay then. I can neither confirm nor deny that I hate pink bunnies.


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> Okay then. I can neither confirm nor deny that I hate pink bunnies.


DITTO TAGGERT (Blazing Saddles).


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> DITTO TAGGERT (Blazing Saddles).


I'm old enough that the writers could have learned it from me.


----------



## TRTermite

WoodAbuser said:


> I'm old enough that the writers could have learned it from me.


I saw it at a theater the first year it came out, First hit movie I saw was "The Sting"


----------



## WoodAbuser

TRTermite said:


> I saw it at a theater the first year it came out, First hit movie I saw was "The Sting"


Back then I worked part time as a doorman at a movie theater in my hometown. The only perk was that I got in free to any movie in town. I saw every movie that came to town for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Greaser007 said:


> Again, I used the carpenter's square inserted up against the hinge cut to feel rosy about the "proposed" direction of fall. I kept the hinge heavy on the uphill side of the leaner to hopefully pull the tree towards the proposed direction of fall and it fell right where intended. Probably again more luck than skill. My buddy thanked me for showing him a few particulars of felling concerns.


Congrats on the new saw! To me, having a new saw in my hands is one of the best feelings in the world, I just love it! 

I'm having a hard time picturing what you're describing with the square. First off, are you talking about a framing square, or a speed square? I'm assuming framing square, but I just can't mentally picture how you're using that to aid you in directing your tree fall. The next time you do that, could you possibly take a picture of how you're holding the square, or where you're placing it, so that I can try to wrap my head around how you're using it?


----------



## davidwyby

So what’s the trick for stiffer AV on this chassis? :-D 

The bar is gonna go on a carbon fiber diet.


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> Well shucky darn. Dealer needs to order parts so that saw is down. My Husky 435 top handle is my backup. Failed me on starting the other day so I dropped it off at the dealer last Friday "sorry, we are backed up for a month". I left it there to be worked on 'whenever'. After finding out today that the 193 was down. I swung by, picked up the Husky a plug, fuel filter and air filter figuring it probably only needed simple maintenance. I don't know how many midget elves put that saw together but an hour fooling around with it and I cannot get the new air filter seated, The Plug is hid out and the maintence manual isn't much help. I didn't even try the fuel filter. I'll ask my buddy who fools around with such things to see if he will try it.
> 
> I can make fair progress wooding using just the bigger and big saw. Nuisance firing up a MS362 to cut a 1.5" stem though.
> 
> To a perfect end to the day I just discovered that I seem to have a hernia starting. I've got a doc appointment on Thursday. Meanwhile I guess I just stay home for a couple days.


Went back to the Horse Chestnut scrounge. Finished cut/pile brush and bucked/loaded almost all of the big stem I had ddown. I had brains enough to noodle anything that was close to being heavy though. Left about 5' of the base end of the stem to be finished another day. Usual new 'disaster' 25" bar on the MS441 froze up the nose sprocket. That bar didn't owe me anything, it has seen a long, tough life. It was originally on the MS310 that I bought back in the early days of production of its production. I forgot to stop at the local John Deere dealer to buy or order a new one. Temp 82 when I got home and I decided too hot in the sun to unload. I'll do that tomorrow. I have to spray weeds and mow anyhow.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Red Oak is very heavy when green (wet), but it is porous so it will dry faster than White Oak.
> 
> That is why White Oak is what they use for wine barrels, ship building and the locks on the Erie Canal.


I used white for the bedwood on my 68


----------



## rarefish383

Not firewood, but I did scrounge up a new, to me, gun safe. Paid a whopping $42 for it. 63"X28"X25". Gonna gut it, clean it, and line it with some of the Redwood I milled 6-8 years ago.


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, it only weighs 850 pounds. One inch plate on the door and 1/2 inch plate every where else.


----------



## rarefish383

WoodAbuser said:


> Morning all y'all!
> Since
> 
> View attachment 1002381
> View attachment 1002382
> View attachment 1002383
> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. Does anyone notice a recurring theme?


Don't worry my JD 318 is not charging either. But, I think I know why. Has some thing to do with the two piece rod on one side. My other JD's still charge, 265, X500, and X540, so I have hope for you.

That JD 650 was one heck of a little tractor back in 89 @ almost $10,000. I bought a brand new 318 in 89 and it was right at $6,000.


----------



## WoodAbuser

rarefish383 said:


> Don't worry my JD 318 is not charging either. But, I think I know why. Has some thing to do with the two piece rod on one side. My other JD's still charge, 265, X500, and X540, so I have hope for you.
> 
> That JD 650 was one heck of a little tractor back in 89 @ almost $10,000. I bought a brand new 318 in 89 and it was right at $6,000.


That two piece rod sounds a little underwhelming. My 650 is and 84. Since it's diesel it doesn't need much power when its running. Sure needs it for the starter and glow plugs tho.


----------



## chipper1

davidwyby said:


> So what’s the trick for stiffer AV on this chassis? :-D
> 
> The bar is gonna go on a carbon fiber diet.


What's up bud.
Many of the huskys you can buy soft or harder AV for. You'll need to either talk with a good dealer who can set you up with some, or start looking at the IPL for them to see what's available. 
If that's a 2157/59 then the 357/59 parts should fit it, and you may have better luck finding those parts over the jred parts.
Hope you can find what you need.


----------



## Greaser007

mountainguyed67 said:


> After having 154 trees getting this 5.5 mile trail ready to open, there was a wind event between clearing and opening day. A couple guys went back opening day and found nine more trees, including this one.
> 
> View attachment 1002272


Were you up anywhere close to the Dusy Ershim jeep trail ?
Took my dad through the Dusy back around 1987.
I have yet to explore the Swamp Lake ohv trail.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Greaser007 said:


> Were you up anywhere close to the Dusy Ershim jeep trail ?
> Took my dad through the Dusy back around 1987.
> I have yet to explore the Swamp Lake ohv trail.



This was the Spanish Lake Trail, although the trail hasn’t gone all the way to the lake since 1984. Wilderness cut it off. It’s kinda close to Dusy, you pass within eight miles of the trailhead. Also I’m the one that scouts Dusy on foot every year before vehicles are allowed in to clear it, I did that a little over a week ago. It’s kind of a mild year for that trail, pretty easy compared to Spanish this year. I’ve done all of the trails on the district, some many times.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm back on the job, rotary cutting,







There's just so much to do I couldn't stay away for long!

SR


----------



## jellyroll

No firewood today the only thing i seen was gas is $3.89


----------



## Philbert

$4.25 at local Costco. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Little over half a tank two Saturdays ago. 
Best I saw it today was 4.60, many others were at 4.59.


Burned a lot of "fuel" up in the last 3 days.
Though this picture was pretty cool.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jellyroll said:


> the only thing i seen was gas is $3.89



It’s about $2 more here.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Finally did some splitting with the wife. We have a long way to go before Fall though.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Finally did some splitting with the wife. We have a long way to go before Fall though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1002862
> View attachment 1002863
> View attachment 1002864
> View attachment 1002865
> View attachment 1002868



Yeah, it looks like you'll need a bit more than that for this winter .
What drone is that, it looks to do a nice job. How far out/up will it go.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, it looks like you'll need a bit more than that for this winter .
> What drone is that, it looks to do a nice job. How far out/up will it go.


Yes, WAY more than "a bit", but we'll get it done! The drone is a DJI Air 2S. I like it a lot. Legally, drones are only allowed to fly up to 400' above ground level. Because I believe manned aircraft are required to stay above 500', which gives a 100' cushion. I'm not positive though, I'm strictly a novice at flying the drone. Legally, you're also supposed to only fly it as far as the eye can see. But I think according to the specs, I think it will fly up to 8 miles away from wherever the controller is, and still be in range.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce 

74" Sitka Meadow Monster 

This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!

Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! 
74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute! 

Got some decent scale out of this five footer 
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce View attachment 1002873
> 
> 74" Sitka Meadow Monster
> View attachment 1002885
> This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!View attachment 1002883
> 
> Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! View attachment 1002886
> 74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute!
> View attachment 1002874
> Got some decent scale out of this five footer View attachment 1002878
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



Before you went you were wondering if you still had “it’, well? Looks like you do.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce View attachment 1002873
> 
> 74" Sitka Meadow Monster
> View attachment 1002885
> This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!View attachment 1002883
> 
> Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! View attachment 1002886
> 74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute!
> View attachment 1002874
> Got some decent scale out of this five footer View attachment 1002878
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Try not to piss off any of those bears.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yes, WAY more than "a bit", but we'll get it done! The drone is a DJI Air 2S. I like it a lot. Legally, drones are only allowed to fly up to 400' above ground level. Because I believe manned aircraft are required to stay above 500', which gives a 100' cushion. I'm not positive though, I'm strictly a novice at flying the drone. Legally, you're also supposed to only fly it as far as the eye can see. But I think according to the specs, I think it will fly up to 8 miles away from wherever the controller is, and still be in range.


Looked it up and it said 7.5 miles away .
Think I need one of those, now I know what to look for on craigslist, they ain't cheap, but I am .
Brett amazing what all they'll do, and the fact that they will do their best not to run into anything is a big plus for me , and the return to home feature is also nice.


----------



## 501Maico

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm back on the job, rotary cutting,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just so much to do I couldn't stay away for long!
> 
> SR


That's a great picture!


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce View attachment 1002873
> 
> 74" Sitka Meadow Monster
> View attachment 1002885
> This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!View attachment 1002883
> 
> Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! View attachment 1002886
> 74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute!
> View attachment 1002874
> Got some decent scale out of this five footer View attachment 1002878
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Thanks for checking in. The carrot spruce makes that saw look like a small plastic toy.


----------



## LondonNeil

Holy moly Kodiak! Wow those are big trees! Must be a a mixture of emotions to see it fall to your saw. Thanks for the photos


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> That's a great picture!


Beautiful picture indeed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> Holy moly Kodiak! Wow those are big trees! Must be a a mixture of emotions to see it fall to your saw. Thanks for the photos


Cheer's


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Looked it up and it said 7.5 miles away .
> Think I need one of those, now I know what to look for on craigslist, they ain't cheap, but I am .
> Brett amazing what all they'll do, and the fact that they will do their best not to run into anything is a big plus for me , and the return to home feature is also nice.


I wouldn't try to steer you away from the Air 2S at all, as it's a great drone, great picture and video quality. But they're still relatively new to the market and finding them used may be a little bit of a challenge. And if you are serious about buying one, you may just want to pony up and buy new, as when buying them new you can get a program called "refresh". It's basically just an insurance policy. That insurance is especially valuable to a new drone pilot who is prone to crashing or making mistakes. The refresh program allows you to crash your drone up to two times in the first year you own it, and they'll give you a brand new (not repaired or rebuilt) drone to replace the one you've crashed or damaged. It really is a good program, and I think it's only available at the time of purchase.

Another thing you may want to consider is getting one of their new "Mini 3" models. Since they weigh less than 250 grams, there is almost zero government regulation on them. Well, there are still rules to flying them, but you're not required to take any tests to fly them or get any licensing or anything like that to fly them. They also cost less when buying them.


----------



## Zaedock

HI Guys! I haven't been on in a while as life has been super busy - We helped my son finish his Eagle Scout project, he graduated from high school, I started a new job, my new rock band has taken off like crazy, my son just turned 18, and we're driving out to SD in a few weeks to bring him to Dakota State. After that, my daughter is getting married! 

We still had time to get a few family rides in up in NH and of course, the reason I posted here - made some time to process the remaining roadside oak for winter '23/'24. Phew. I have a lot to catch up on here and will be posting a road trip thread as we make our way west to South Dakota. 

I hope everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Little over half a tank two Saturdays ago.
> Best I saw it today was 4.60, many others were at 4.59.
> View attachment 1002840
> 
> Burned a lot of "fuel" up in the last 3 days.
> Though this picture was pretty cool.
> View attachment 1002843


$4.75gal is about the low side of what I've been seeing around here. 
That's an awsome flame for sure!


Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce View attachment 1002873
> 
> 74" Sitka Meadow Monster
> View attachment 1002885
> This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!View attachment 1002883
> 
> Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! View attachment 1002886
> 74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute!
> View attachment 1002874
> Got some decent scale out of this five footer View attachment 1002878
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Thats some big wood you got there! Makes our "big" woods looks tiny lol. Most time the 36" bar is more then enough for my area. Love the pics, keep them coming. Stay are brother.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I saw this earlier and thought 3' sides? Do you load and stack all your wood from the rear? I couldn't load over the sides that high. Of course I don't know your stature, Maybe it's not a problem for you.


Depends, it is now to high to stack alone. But with 3' sides I can toss in there and get as much weight as I can handle. Or have a kid stack and then just drop the wood in behind him.


----------



## sean donato

Loader is 99% done. Finished the aux lines last night. Just need to finish up the wiring for them and make a new loader knob with a micro switch in it to activate the aux hydro valve.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Just back from 6 days in the boundary waters canoe area with the kids. We had a great time for 5 3/4 days and about 6 hours where everyone wanted to kill each other while the lightning and rain tried to kill us LOL!

In reality it was another great trip to my favorite place on earth.

Also you guys have been slacking...only 8 pages in 7 days LOL!


----------



## LondonNeil

$4.75 a US gallon.... If my maths is correct that's £1.11/ litre. Our petrol has surged to £2/litre.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

$4.31 for gas today, and I needed some, as I had to drive around to get these hydraulic lines made!







Actually, I had three lines leaking so I had to get a third one made after I took the pict.. $150.00 for three lines!!

SR


----------



## davidwyby

Carrots?


----------



## JimR

Worked my 550XP today trimming the forest. 3 loads of wood.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I did some brush hogging before supper, then we went out and split up 3 Ranger/trailer loads of maple for the woodshed too. The maple that we split is the larger one closer to the trail at around 3:26 in the video. Took a drone video of the trail after I'd brush hogged, just to see how it looked afterwards from the air. I spend more time ****** around with the drone than anything else LOL. 

Oh, and a pic of the wife walking Gus.


----------



## turnkey4099

Doctor confirmed that I do have a hernia. "don't lift anything heavy". Waiting now for Ultrasound and Surgical appointments. "they'll call you". Where have I hear THAT before?

I did fire up the splitter and made a bucket full of kindling out of black locust splits. I went through a lot of kindling last heating season some how. I had the entire bottom shelf of a closet stacked full of it at the start of the season and ran out before it ended.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Doctor confirmed that I do have a hernia. "don't lift anything heavy". Waiting now for Ultrasound and Surgical appointments. "they'll call you". Where have I hear THAT before?
> 
> I did fire up the splitter and made a bucket full of kindling out of black locust splits. I went through a lot of kindling last heating season some how. I had the entire bottom shelf of a closet stacked full of it at the start of the season and ran out before it ended.


Sorry to hear about the hernia. I had one many years ago, when I was young. That was almost 40 years ago, and I healed quickly. I'm guessing that medical procedures have advanced a lot since then, and that your recovery will be even faster than mine was back then.

I'm having electrical cardioversion done next Monday. I've got A-Fib, and I guess this procedure is when they knock you out, and try to shock your heart (picture being defibrillated like you see on t.v.) to try to get it back into the correct rhythm. Not crazy about the thought of it, and the success rate for it isn't great, but I'll let them try it once. If it doesn't work, I'll just take the Eliquis for the rest of my life. Many people live their whole lives with the medication without problems.


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> Sorry to hear about the hernia. I had one many years ago, when I was young. That was almost 40 years ago, and I healed quickly. I'm guessing that medical procedures have advanced a lot since then, and that your recovery will be even faster than mine was back then.
> 
> I'm having electrical cardioversion done next Monday. I've got A-Fib, and I guess this procedure is when they knock you out, and try to shock your heart (picture being defibrillated like you see on t.v.) to try to get it back into the correct rhythm. Not crazy about the thought of it, and the success rate for it isn't great, but I'll let them try it once. If it doesn't work, I'll just take the Eliquis for the rest of my life. Many people live their whole lives with the medication without problems.


Just found out i have A-fib when i was in the hospital for covid. Never had any issue's that I knew of but that's what they told me..Said it could be the result of the covid but now one is sure. The did a bunch of tests and said valves and whatnot were all good. Gave me the Eliquis to take. $465 a month.


----------



## LondonNeil

Stay well Steve!


----------



## 501Maico

I also had a hernia about 40 years ago. The doctor was going through the options and mentioned knockout or local. I'll take local. Doc says, nobody ever chooses that. I say, why did you mention it then?  The only thing disturbing was when he was cutting through my muscles, I think it was. Sounded like someone cutting a burlap bag with a dull knife.


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> Doctor confirmed that I do have a hernia. "don't lift anything heavy". Waiting now for Ultrasound and Surgical appointments. "they'll call you". Where have I hear THAT before?
> 
> I did fire up the splitter and made a bucket full of kindling out of black locust splits. I went through a lot of kindling last heating season some how. I had the entire bottom shelf of a closet stacked full of it at the start of the season and ran out before it ended.


I hope you heal up quickly. It is a real PITA getting older. In the last 3 years I have had to have both knees cleaned out. One failed and now I have a titanium knee. Last October I needed to have a completely torn rotator cuff surgery. That one is almost completely healed. The knee job turned out great.


----------



## Zaedock

farmer steve said:


> Just found out i have A-fib when i was in the hospital for covid. Never had any issue's that I knew of but that's what they told me..Said it could be the result of the covid but now one is sure. The did a bunch of tests and said valves and whatnot were all good. Gave me the Eliquis to take. $465 a month.



Stay strong Steve. They still don't fully understand the full affects of Covid. I had it bad in April '21 and was out of work for nearly 2 months. I ended up getting post-covid DVTs in my left leg and a pulmonary embolism. I was on Eliquis and then Xarelto(<- maybe a cheaper option for you!) for over a year and was just given a green light to stop the meds. I was also fighting prostatitis (wicked painful), which I never had before and may also have been related. They just don't know!

Either way - I used it to get back in shape and with help from the man upstairs and my family, I've lost a ton, am stronger (more firewood LOL) and plan to be around a long time for the grand kids. 

Regarding Eliquis - my med plan dropped it back in Jan of this year, which is when I went on Xarelto. I would ask your doctor about it as a cheaper alternative. Also, during the medical plan transition between jobs, I used a card from GoodRX. They had these cards in the doctors office and it saved a lot of money on prescriptions. You can check out GoodRX online. Good luck man!


----------



## MustangMike

I need to have a Covid test done today (no symptoms) and have hernia surgery scheduled for Mon.

Had the left side done 30 years ago, now it is time for the right side. The Doc said it was most likely just "normal wear + tear".

Good luck everyone!

Steve, did you get the Covid shot? I have not and have not (to my knowledge) had it. However, my wife's Aunt (in the NH) just got it, she will be 101 on Thurs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> true to form... past few days, campfires all afternoon...  prob today, too... would like a campfire pix and therm reading 103f!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1002020


other day in shop.... and campfire


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> >H.I. today: 112f!
> 
> heat index...


heat index at ranch on Tuesday... 114f! i was out in it all afternoon....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> View attachment 1002384
> View attachment 1002385
> 
> In order of appearance: the shack I refer to as my cabin, my shop, JD 650 tractor currently not charging the battery, my 0-turn currently not charging the battery, and above my wood pile is my Polaris ACE currently not charging the battery. *Does anyone notice a recurring theme?*


i got a charge just from ck'g out your pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Have to listen to the generator to run it. Off grid cabin. Haul water from a spring.


ear plugs and a cool  . any way, beats hot and humid....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Have I ever mentioned I hate pink bunnies?


i  em...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Oh, it only weighs 850 pounds. One inch plate on the door and 1/2 inch plate every where else.


should make a nice gun safe!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jellyroll said:


> No firewood today the only thing i seen was gas is $3.89


getting down there! some $3.99 here, but most low 4's


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i  em...
> 
> View attachment 1003158


May need to reconsider. 



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ear plugs and a cool  . any way, beats hot and humid....


Hot and humid SUCKS!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i got a charge just from ck'g out your pix...


If only all those batteries did.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Finally did some splitting with the wife. We have a long way to go before Fall though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1002862
> View attachment 1002863
> View attachment 1002864
> View attachment 1002865
> View attachment 1002868



nice set up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey fellas's sorry I haven't been keeping in touch lately. Ive been pretty busy but I'll catch up with you guys soon! In the meantime. Check out some cool pics... 60" Spider Carrot Spruce View attachment 1002873
> 
> 74" Sitka Meadow Monster
> View attachment 1002885
> This is the top of the Meadow Monster stump with the Carrot Spider Spruce in background and bear bead by the stump!View attachment 1002883
> 
> Very fresh bear bead by Carrot Spider's stump! The bear was sleeping under this Spruce the day before I cut it!  Notice the three different piles of bear scat under the saw bar! View attachment 1002886
> 74" Meadow Monster stump. I Had to cut steps in the root swell and I was Stihl running the saw above my head while facing up this brute!
> View attachment 1002874
> Got some decent scale out of this five footer View attachment 1002878
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


hi KK - big tree. u got some good pix for the stump thread...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Zaedock said:


> HI Guys!
> We still had time to get a few family rides in up in NH and of course, the reason I posted here - made some time to process the remaining roadside oak for winter '23/'24. Phew. I have a lot to catch up on here and will be posting a road trip thread as we make our way west to South Dakota.
> *I hope everyone is happy and healthy.*


more or less on both accounts! 


>_and will be posting a road trip thread as we make our way west to South Dakota.
_

will u post it here, or over on Off Topic?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I hope you heal up quickly.* It is a real PITA getting older.* In the last 3 years I have had to have both knees cleaned out. One failed and now I have a titanium knee. Last October I needed to have a completely torn rotator cuff surgery. That one is almost completely healed. The knee job turned out great.


i never thot that when i was 12, going on 13!!! lol... but these days can relate. i guess best thing about it is beats the alternative...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Zaedock said:


> Stay strong Steve.
> Regarding Eliquis - my med plan dropped it back in Jan of this year, which is when I went on Xarelto. I would ask your doctor about it as a cheaper alternative. Also, during the medical plan transition between jobs, I used a card from GoodRX. They had these cards in the doctors office and it saved a lot of money on prescriptions. You can check out GoodRX online. Good luck man!


good Rx with GoodRX!! ~

cost difs can be amazing!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *I need to have a Covid test done today* (no symptoms) and have hernia surgery scheduled for Mon.
> 
> Had the left side done 30 years ago, now it is time for the right side. The Doc said it was most likely just "normal wear + tear".
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Steve, did you get the Covid shot? I have not and have not (to my knowledge) had it. However, my wife's Aunt (in the NH) just got it, she will be 101 on Thurs!


i got one just the other day. ez-pz! but not particularly much fun! 

of course, i am -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey guys. Just back from 6 days in the boundary waters canoe area with the kids. Also you guys have been slacking...*only 8 pages in 7 days LOL!*


and not many pix, too! 

hint:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Doctor confirmed that I do have a hernia. *"don't lift anything heavy".* Waiting now for Ultrasound and Surgical appointments. "they'll call you". Where have I hear THAT before?
> 
> I did fire up the splitter and made a bucket full of kindling out of black locust splits. I went through a lot of kindling last heating season some how. I had the entire bottom shelf of a closet stacked full of it at the start of the season and ran out before it ended.


guess this is out:


----------



## LondonNeil

The UK heatwave continues. London has had a few cooler days with highs of 26-27C and lows overnight of a more comfortable 15C but Sunday we heat up again. Monday and Tuesday are predicting new all time record highs for the UK. They think we could hit 40C! That's 104 f. Current record is 37.8C. we really don't do hot. Or any extreme weather, so this is infrastructure damaging, road surface melting, railway line buckling hot. It is at least wood pile drying I guess but heck, it's too hot! Supposed to drop back to mid 20s Celsius from Wednesday. That is what we are used to calling hot thank you!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Just found out i have A-fib when i was in the hospital for covid. Never had any issue's that I knew of but that's what they told me..Said it could be the result of the covid but now one is sure. The did a bunch of tests and said valves and whatnot were all good. Gave me the Eliquis to take. $465 a month.


from the neighborhood forum: neighbor's Dr just wrote her a Rx other day. not sure just what her med issue is... but she posted up her Rx monthly cost prices from several local pharms...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I hope you heal up quickly. It is a real PITA getting older. In the last 3 years I have had to have both knees cleaned out. One failed and now I have a titanium knee. Last October I needed to have a completely torn rotator cuff surgery. That one is almost completely healed. The knee job turned out great.



more on growing older....


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I need to have a Covid test done today (no symptoms) and have hernia surgery scheduled for Mon.
> 
> Had the left side done 30 years ago, now it is time for the right side. The Doc said it was most likely just "normal wear + tear".
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Steve, did you get the Covid shot? I have not and have not (to my knowledge) had it. However, my wife's Aunt (in the NH) just got it, she will be 101 on Thurs!


No I didn't get the shot Mike. Looks like I'm good to go for a bit. From the looks of things the shot only lessens th the severity. My doctors were surprised how quickly I started to recover.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

farmer steve said:


> Just found out i have A-fib when i was in the hospital for covid. Never had any issue's that I knew of but that's what they told me..Said it could be the result of the covid but now one is sure. The did a bunch of tests and said valves and whatnot were all good. Gave me the Eliquis to take. $465 a month.


Yup, mine costs me 480.00 per month. And that's WITH a pretty good insurance plan. Great, isn't it? There are cheaper options than the Elequis, but with the others, they require you to have constant bloodwork done, and you have to be careful about the stuff you eat, and watch your diet etc...Much less of a PITA with taking Elequis vs. the other medications. 

I don't know how you feel, but I don't feel any symptoms at all. I wouldn't even know that I had it, or that anything was wrong, if it weren't for them noticing the irregular heartbeat whenever they take my BP. I hope yours doesn't affect your life too terribly.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> I need to have a Covid test done today (no symptoms) and have hernia surgery scheduled for Mon.
> 
> Had the left side done 30 years ago, now it is time for the right side. The Doc said it was most likely just "normal wear + tear".


Best of luck to you. Hope your surgery goes well, and that your healing time is minimal.


----------



## farmer steve

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yup, mine costs me 480.00 per month. And that's WITH a pretty good insurance plan. Great, isn't it? There are cheaper options than the Elequis, but with the others, they require you to have constant bloodwork done, and you have to be careful about the stuff you eat, and watch your diet etc...Much less of a PITA with taking Elequis vs. the other medications.
> 
> I don't know how you feel, but I don't feel any symptoms at all. I wouldn't even know that I had it, or that anything was wrong, if it weren't for them noticing the irregular heartbeat whenever they take my BP. I hope yours doesn't affect your life too terribly.


I would have never known I had it it if I had gone in the hospital for covid. I always thought I felt fine. I have good insurance so that helps.


----------



## sean donato

My thoughts and prayers out to all you guys having health issues. I wish you all the best, and speedy recoveries.


----------



## jolj

farmer steve said:


> Just found out i have A-fib when i was in the hospital for covid. Never had any issue's that I knew of but that's what they told me..Said it could be the result of the covid but now one is sure. The did a bunch of tests and said valves and whatnot were all good. Gave me the Eliquis to take. $465 a month.


Sorry about that, I have A-fib before covid & never heard it was connected to any Virus. I know most people who have it have it for years, before they are diagnosed. I was at 59 & the doctor kelp calling me young, so I ask why & they said most people learn about A-fib in they 70's & 80's, so I was young.The "cure" is to stop & restart your heart or scar your heart & sometimes it take more than one treatment, some people take meds for the rest of their life. Eliquis has a program for reduced price if you are not Elon Musk, your doctor should have told you about it.


----------



## jolj

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> more on growing older....
> View attachment 1003173


I keep three rolls in the bathroom at all times.


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> The UK heatwave continues. London has had a few cooler days with highs of 26-27C and lows overnight of a more comfortable 15C but Sunday we heat up again. Monday and Tuesday are predicting new all time record highs for the UK. They think we could hit 40C! That's 104 f. Current record is 37.8C. we really don't do hot. Or any extreme weather, so this is infrastructure damaging, road surface melting, railway line buckling hot. It is at least wood pile drying I guess but heck, it's too hot! Supposed to drop back to mid 20s Celsius from Wednesday. That is what we are used to calling hot thank you!


Government had declared a national emergency. Well, I say government, you've probably heard we kinda don't have one just now..... The caretaker has declared a national emergency.


----------



## turnkey4099

501Maico said:


> I also had a hernia about 40 years ago. The doctor was going through the options and mentioned knockout or local. I'll take local. Doc says, nobody ever chooses that. I say, why did you mention it then?  The only thing disturbing was when he was cutting through my muscles, I think it was. Sounded like someone cutting a burlap bag with a dull knife.



Thanks for the warning! I was going to choose local. The bad part of this is waiting for them to set up teh appointments. I sure don't want to wait long.


----------



## turnkey4099

JimR said:


> I hope you heal up quickly. It is a real PITA getting older. In the last 3 years I have had to have both knees cleaned out. One failed and now I have a titanium knee. Last October I needed to have a completely torn rotator cuff surgery. That one is almost completely healed. The knee job turned out great.



Yep. I'm walking around on two artificial hips and have had two open spine surgeries to correct arthritis. No adverse effects all all from any of them.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> guess this is out:



Oddly he didn't mention that! I used to put it down like a waterfall but cut way back about 14 years ago. Lost 30 pounds right off and feel great excpt for the medical conditions.


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep. I'm walking around on two artificial hips and have had two open spine surgeries to correct arthritis. No adverse effects all all from any of them.


That is great that everything turned out very well.


----------



## LondonNeil

I had a knock at the door yesterday evening, wasn't expecting anyone so immediately thought it's likely someone who will ask, 'do you want that wood?' and glance sheepishly at the remaining Oak out the front of the house. Now what's left there after my heroic 60 + wheel barrow marathon, is about a third of a cube of the most horrible big crotches and huge 'risk a hernia or slipped disk just to look at them' bits. I need to get the big saw out to chunk them up a bit before they go in the barrow to the back. So as I walked to the door I was considering saying, ' no you can have it if you like.'. However recognising that would lead to scrounge membership revocation I thought maybe...'I'll sell it, yours for £20'..... But no. I open the door and the guy starts as I expected, ' hi I pass by lots and see you've always got loads of wood....'. Go on I think..... And then there's an unexpected twist....'I've just taken down a load of Leylandii, it's all cut up into short bits, would you like it?' 

When I regained my voice, I had to thank him for thinking of me but pass! I've no room! I am full. My wife would have ripped my balls off if I'd done different.... Scrounge card tendered for surrender 

I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it somewhat but with our gas prices expected to rise another 75%. (yes, 75%, on top of the almost doubling we've already seen in the last year) I'm glad I've wood and wood stoves. It's financially sensible even when on the mains now.


----------



## farmer steve

LondonNeil said:


> I had a knock at the door yesterday evening, wasn't expecting anyone so immediately thought it's likely someone who will ask, 'do you want that wood?' and glance sheepishly at the remaining Oak out the front of the house. Now what's left there after my heroic 60 + wheel barrow marathon, is about a third of a cube of the most horrible big crotches and huge 'risk a hernia or slipped disk just to look at them' bits. I need to get the big saw out to chunk them up a bit before they go in the barrow to the back. So as I walked to the door I was considering saying, ' no you can have it if you like.'. However recognising that would lead to scrounge membership revocation I thought maybe...'I'll sell it, yours for £20'..... But no. I open the door and the guy starts as I expected, ' hi I pass by lots and see you've always got loads of wood....'. Go on I think..... And then there's an unexpected twist....'I've just taken down a load of Leylandii, it's all cut up into short bits, would you like it?'
> 
> When I regained my voice, I had to thank him for thinking of me but pass! I've no room! I am full. My wife would have ripped my balls off if I'd done different.... Scrounge card tendered for surrender
> 
> I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it somewhat but with our gas prices expected to rise another 75%. (yes, 75%, on top of the almost doubling we've already seen in the last year) I'm glad I've wood and wood stoves. It's financially sensible even when on the mains now.


We'll let you you slide since it's so hot Neil.


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> .......
> I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it .......


Yep, same here. I've probably got 4 or 5 years of wood. Some had not the best coverage and is getting a little soft on the ends. That'll be burned this year.

When I thought I had lost my log yard, I didn't know what I was going to do. Then when I got it back, I went a little crazy. Now I cut only any Bk Locust, Mulberry or Wh. Oak that comes along. Something with longevity. Oh and of course Cherry.


----------



## 501Maico

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks for the warning! I was going to choose local. The bad part of this is waiting for them to set up teh appointments. I sure don't want to wait long.


I wouldn't take it as a warning and would choose it again. Maybe doc broke his scalpel and grabbed the ole Stanley knife to finish up.


----------



## 501Maico

I'm so tired of cookies and chunks getting in my way and moving them around more than once. So I promised myself to come up with a storage solution that didn't eat up valuable pallet space. I'm running out of room that is both close to my house and has good sun/wind so I decided to go upwards.
We usually have long shoulder seasons here. As an common example, 40's during the day and below freezing at night. Chunks are important to me for keeping the coals going in the stove during the day so I don't have to start a new fire every night.

I still have this pile of oak to process.





But ran out of pallet space. Everything in the middle between the rounds and splits are cookies and chunks.



Started with a quality pallet. No plans, just started adding lumber and wondering how to deal with closing the front.



I ended up using hinges with removable pins on one side, hooks on the other side. Removable pins so doors can be added or stored to match the level of chunks.


Almost full and all of the cookies and chunks are gone from the pallets. The top door isn't needed at this point but I stuck it on for the picture.





Yesterday, I started cutting up the super large cookies into 16" long slabs, shown better in this earlier picture.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> No I didn't get the shot Mike. Looks like I'm good to go for a bit. From the looks of things the shot only lessens th the severity. My doctors were surprised how quickly I started to recover.


good to hear FS! i bet all those there in the_ 'need to be planted'_ collard-family, etc... were glad to see u up and about, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I keep three rolls in the bathroom at all times.


3-4 in inventory up at ranch... running out not an option!!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks for the warning! I was going to choose local. The bad part of this is waiting for them to set up teh appointments. I sure don't want to wait long.


most med issues other than an accident... develop slowly... only thing slower is often... the hospital/Dr office admin, appts, etc...

referral?

what referral?

we sent it....

oh, here it is

ok, go see ms RN she will set up up an apt...

hello 

2 weeks delay, no action or response, so call ms RN....

well, you know!!!  you are not our only patient!!!

hospital/Dr admin... 

their appts were at 9 and 9:30 am..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yup, mine costs me 480.00 per month. And that's WITH a pretty good insurance plan. Great, isn't it? There are cheaper options than the Elequis, *but with the others, they require you to have constant bloodwork done,* and you have to be careful about the stuff you eat, and watch your diet etc...Much less of a PITA with taking Elequis vs. the other medications.
> 
> I don't know how you feel, but I don't feel any symptoms at all. I wouldn't even know that I had it, or that anything was wrong, if it weren't for them noticing the irregular heartbeat whenever they take my BP. I hope yours doesn't affect your life too terribly.


other day i got a call from my Dr's office. would i like to give some blood? ... then she said, 'and you will receive a $50.00 payment!'  

sure!! i said. and so i did. a spl program on national level. testing a new procedure or trying to find one. R&D. 15,000 samples needed. they didn't take too much and got paid on the spot!  should put it in my gas tank, but current plans are to put it in my belly....

NY Strips, Angus and some fresh cod, too! i mite have to add a buck or so... but still, $50!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep.  I'm walking around on two artificial hips and have had two open spine surgeries to correct arthritis.  No adverse effects all all from any of them.


hi t-k !!! you are one of my fav subscribers-posters here on the AS! i am always rooting for ya!!!  pretty sure your plans of the day get more done than all my plans i plan to do...do!!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Oddly he didn't mention that! I used to put it down like a waterfall but cut way back about 14 years ago. Lost 30 pounds right off and feel great excpt for the medical conditions.


some times self-medications/procedures can be the way to go. as in, cut back on the sudz. i have read some posters here's accomplishments in that dept and all i can say is... 

at a Dr visit recently... i asked the doc, so doc what causes that? he said... this, that... and excess alcohol, too! i said, good advice doc....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I wouldn't take it as a warning and would choose it again. Maybe doc broke his scalpel and grabbed the ole Stanley knife to finish up.


i finished up my scrounged claw hammer the other day back or so. i have renamed it... *Stanle*y. _Baby Blue_ will be its pet name.

Stanley, the hammer... at work, home on the range...


real nice hammer! no light-weight in the 'whacking!' dept... its hits definitely do mean business ~ 

>_Maybe doc broke his scalpel and grabbed the ole Stanley knife to finish up_

Stanley lives/resides when not at work in my Stanley toolbox. a scroungy scrounge... that cleaned up real nice! Stanley's top cover also doubles as a tool tray. have some Stanley items in it... a Stanley box cutter, too. mite come in handy out on pasture... if i get a copperhead or water mocc bite!!!  'X' marks the spot! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I'm so tired of cookies and chunks getting in my way and moving them around more than once. So I promised myself to come up with a storage solution that didn't eat up valuable pallet space. I'm running out of room that is both close to my house and has good sun/wind so I decided to go upwards.
> We usually have long shoulder seasons here. As an common example, 40's during the day and below freezing at night. Chunks are important to me for keeping the coals going in the stove during the day so I don't have to start a new fire every night.
> 
> I still have this pile of oak to process.
> View attachment 1003369
> 
> View attachment 1003370
> 
> 
> But ran out of pallet space. Everything in the middle between the rounds and splits are cookies and chunks.
> View attachment 1003371
> 
> 
> Started with a quality pallet. No plans, just started adding lumber and wondering how to deal with closing the front.
> View attachment 1003375
> 
> 
> I ended up using hinges with removable pins on one side, hooks on the other side. Removable pins so doors can be added or stored to match the level of chunks.
> View attachment 1003376
> 
> Almost full and all of the cookies and chunks are gone from the pallets. The top door isn't needed at this point but I stuck it on for the picture.
> View attachment 1003377
> 
> View attachment 1003378
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I started cutting up the super large cookies into 16" long slabs, shown better in this earlier picture.
> View attachment 1003379
> 
> View attachment 1003380


neat and tidy! thanks for the foto essay on the subject 501... i like that 3-tier cage on pallet/blocks set up!


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> other day i got a call from my Dr's office. would i like to give some blood? ... then she said, 'and you will receive a $50.00 payment!'
> 
> sure!! i said. and so i did. a spl program on national level. testing a new procedure or trying to find one. R&D. 15,000 samples needed. they didn't take too much and got paid on the spot!  should put it in my gas tank, but current plans are to put it in my belly....
> 
> NY Strips, Angus and some fresh cod, too! i mite have to add a buck or so... but still, $50!!


I wouldn't mind getting paid for my blood. i donate to RC only to have the hospitals charge patients for it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my current scrounge project... omg, u mean this is not 'What's On Your Bench?' thread....  is to turn this pos found deep in a garden bed... and after many years lost... well, on its way to becoming compost.... into something close to the Stanley hammer project finished results. current status, all rust gone, a full metal grind and polish, and in Rustoleum HD Rusty Metal primer... these diagonal cutters were rusted up and locked - *SOLID!* and now, even with no oil... open and close _ez-pz!_ ....like a new pair of scissors!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> I wouldn't mind getting paid for my blood. i donate to RC only to have the hospitals charge patients for it.


hi djg - well, i din't just do it blindfolded. called back after thinking it over some... how much blood will u take? i was not interested in no qt-sized vials, 6 in total sort of thing... and i have to recover for a day or so!!!  no, they said barely a T 1/2 per vial. hmm... are you sure? [lol] oh, yes sir....

figured i would get told, now then, thanks... u will receive a Debit Card in the mail within 90-180 days... 

but no! cut me a check on the spot!!!... and happy lil ol me hopped on over to my bank and hammerd it!!!



didn't take too long to figure out a trip to Sams meat dept was better than a gas station run....  

all in all a  deal


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> I'm so tired of cookies and chunks getting in my way and moving them around more than once. So I promised myself to come up with a storage solution that didn't eat up valuable pallet space...





501Maico said:


> But ran out of pallet space. Everything in the middle between the rounds and splits are cookies and chunks.
> 
> Started with a quality pallet. No plans, just started adding lumber and wondering how to deal with closing the front.
> View attachment 1003377


Before I finished reading your post, I was going to suggest what I did. Took a tote and put a hip roof on it for all my nubbins. Yours is taller and easier to get into though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Before I finished reading your post, I was going to suggest what I did. Took a tote and put a hip roof on it for all my nubbins. Yours is taller and easier to get into though.
> View attachment 1003397


slick deal! that roof is killer!   

_"I am here for the pix!"_ lol... and the pro-level tips and perk how-to's, too! ~

some may like this delightful lil off-grid project...



~ form follow function ~


----------



## Jere39

svk said:


> Hey guys. Just back from 6 days in the boundary waters canoe area with the kids. We had a great time for 5 3/4 days and about 6 hours where everyone wanted to kill each other while the lightning and rain tried to kill us LOL!
> 
> In reality it was another great trip to my favorite place on earth.
> 
> Also you guys have been slacking...only 8 pages in 7 days LOL!





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and not many pix, too!
> 
> hint:



I'll just add a few from my adventures in BWCA










FWIW, not my canoe, but me on the rescue. The canoe was a rental from an outfitter, and with the insurance, the only requirement was that the canoe had to be brought back. So, we peeled it off the rock it wrapped around and got it back.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Jere39 said:


> I'll just add a few from my adventures in BWCA
> 
> View attachment 1003398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003400
> 
> 
> FWIW, not my canoe, but me on the rescue. The canoe was a rental from an outfitter, and with the insurance, the only requirement was that the canoe had to be brought back. So, we peeled it off the rock it wrapped around and got it back.


Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jere39 said:


> I'll just add a few from my adventures in BWCA
> 
> View attachment 1003398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003400
> 
> 
> FWIW, not my canoe, but me on the rescue. The canoe was a rental from an outfitter, and with the insurance, the only requirement was that the canoe had to be brought back. So, we peeled it off the rock it wrapped around and got it back.


 WOW!  guess safe to say, glad no one hurt!!! yikes...

i was _lock-kneed _other nite on the couch... watching an wild wilderness adventure show i had recorded for a later time. the crew had headed off to Russia to run the 40 mile stretch of Kamchatka River over in Russia. to run the white water in kyaks! several spots they had to (decided to) hike around, too dangerous. and as they said... roll over ans get caught under a rock... and no return!!! no way, no help... and no mercy! used a drone to look-see around the bends and corners... lol. i enjoyed the docu... but no way would i want to run that river... guide or no guide!!! besides, they said the adventure was only suited for 1-st class _pro-level_ kyakers! lol 

mountain river running suggested!! lol

seemed they ran into bears at every corner... as salmon was running, too





__





Kamchatka Tourist Portal, all about tourism in Kamchatka


Tourism news, Travel agencies in Kamchatka, Kamchatka, Kamchatka Tourist Portal, All about tourism in Kamchatka




visitkamchatka.ru




​


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


"oops! ratz, there goes lunch!" lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW!  guess safe to say, glad no one hurt!!! yikes...
> 
> i was _lock-kneed _other nite on the couch... watching an wild wilderness adventure show i had recorded for a later time. the crew had headed off to Russia to run the 40 mile stretch of Kamchatka River over in Russia.


google: images Kamchatka river

for a nice _rough-country_ wilderness set of pix of the area and river, etc. they ran it from their start point, 40 mi up stream and on down to the ocean...

imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> Sorry about that, I have A-fib before covid & never heard it was connected to any Virus. I know most people who have it have it for years, before they are diagnosed. I was at 59 & the doctor kelp calling me young, so I ask why & they said most people learn about A-fib in they 70's & 80's, so I was young.The "cure" is to stop & restart your heart or scar your heart & sometimes it take more than one treatment, some people take meds for the rest of their life. Eliquis has a program for reduced price if you are not Elon Musk, your doctor should have told you about it.


with all this doctor sharing and advice, Rx info and suggestions and such, etc... thot a doctor quibitz mite be in order...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

when kids, we wondered about when, if and what it would be like to be a grown-up? then little by little we found out...


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> I had a knock at the door yesterday evening, wasn't expecting anyone so immediately thought it's likely someone who will ask, 'do you want that wood?' and glance sheepishly at the remaining Oak out the front of the house. Now what's left there after my heroic 60 + wheel barrow marathon, is about a third of a cube of the most horrible big crotches and huge 'risk a hernia or slipped disk just to look at them' bits. I need to get the big saw out to chunk them up a bit before they go in the barrow to the back. So as I walked to the door I was considering saying, ' no you can have it if you like.'. However recognising that would lead to scrounge membership revocation I thought maybe...'I'll sell it, yours for £20'..... But no. I open the door and the guy starts as I expected, ' hi I pass by lots and see you've always got loads of wood....'. Go on I think..... And then there's an unexpected twist....'I've just taken down a load of Leylandii, it's all cut up into short bits, would you like it?'
> 
> When I regained my voice, I had to thank him for thinking of me but pass! I've no room! I am full. My wife would have ripped my balls off if I'd done different.... Scrounge card tendered for surrender
> 
> I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it somewhat but with our gas prices expected to rise another 75%. (yes, 75%, on top of the almost doubling we've already seen in the last year) I'm glad I've wood and wood stoves. It's financially sensible even when on the mains now.


Shame on you! I'm just kidding, I actually have the opposite issue this year. With fuel prices the way they are most the people I got wood off of are keeping the wood, or attempting to sell it. I have plenty for a few years to come, but always need more. I expect I'll be getting a few calls before longs as the other half will want the wood out of their yards lol.


----------



## djg james

As I said, I'll still take Cherry. Currently waiting on a reply from someone in my home town on CL. They have Cherry logs for free. No phone # only emails.


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> I had a knock at the door yesterday evening, wasn't expecting anyone so immediately thought it's likely someone who will ask, 'do you want that wood?' and glance sheepishly at the remaining Oak out the front of the house. Now what's left there after my heroic 60 + wheel barrow marathon, is about a third of a cube of the most horrible big crotches and huge 'risk a hernia or slipped disk just to look at them' bits. I need to get the big saw out to chunk them up a bit before they go in the barrow to the back. So as I walked to the door I was considering saying, ' no you can have it if you like.'. However recognising that would lead to scrounge membership revocation I thought maybe...'I'll sell it, yours for £20'..... But no. I open the door and the guy starts as I expected, ' hi I pass by lots and see you've always got loads of wood....'. Go on I think..... And then there's an unexpected twist....'I've just taken down a load of Leylandii, it's all cut up into short bits, would you like it?'
> 
> When I regained my voice, I had to thank him for thinking of me but pass! I've no room! I am full. My wife would have ripped my balls off if I'd done different.... Scrounge card tendered for surrender
> 
> I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it somewhat but with our gas prices expected to rise another 75%. (yes, 75%, on top of the almost doubling we've already seen in the last year) I'm glad I've wood and wood stoves. It's financially sensible even when on the mains now.



I am still puzzling why I did this. Neighbor right across the highway from me removed 4 good sized black locust and left them in his pasture saying he would take them up to the cabin he has in the moutains. About 10 years later he called and said I could have them. For some reason I still can't understand I called an old acquaintance and gave them to him!! Would have been 2-3 cords. The haul distanc wouldn't have exceeded 50 yards.


----------



## WoodAbuser

turnkey4099 said:


> I am still puzzling why I did this. Neighbor right across the highway from me removed 4 good sized black locust and left them in his pasture saying he would take them up to the cabin he has in the moutains. About 10 years later he called and said I could have them. For some reason I still can't understand I called an old acquaintance and gave them to him!! Would have been 2-3 cords. The haul distanc wouldn't have exceeded 50 yards.


Yeah probably wasn't good for much after 10 years.


----------



## 501Maico

djg james said:


> Before I finished reading your post, I was going to suggest what I did. Took a tote and put a hip roof on it for all my nubbins. Yours is taller and easier to get into though.
> View attachment 1003397


Yours looks very nicely done! Using a tote was my first thought. I looked at some pics and figured my smaller pieces would fall out and more trouble installing screening vs. stapling it to wood.


----------



## GrizG

As I recall, it was this forum where the discussion of sealed bearings in mower decks occurred. This video takes things further than I believe any of us went in the discussion. It is very interesting!


----------



## JRM

Here is my most recent "scrounge" rescued from the scrap pile (literally)
Needs a few boards replaced but should make for a good carry deck for firewood. Previously I have been using the bucket on the front of the tractor which doesn't fit a lot and is kinda hard on the front axle (as much as I overload it).
All my firewood stacks are a few hundred yards from the house and wood stove so as not to encourage rodents to take up residence near the house.


----------



## ValleyForge

JRM said:


> Here is my most recent "scrounge" rescued from the scrap pile (literally)
> Needs a few boards replaced but should make for a good carry deck for firewood. Previously I have been using the bucket on the front of the tractor which doesn't fit a lot and is kinda hard on the front axle (as much as I overload it).
> All my firewood stacks are a few hundred yards from the house and wood stove so as not to encourage rodents to take up residence near the house.
> 
> View attachment 1003505
> View attachment 1003506


Did you scrounge the carry all frame too?


----------



## JRM

ValleyForge said:


> Did you scrounge the carry all frame too?


Yes the whole rig. The 3 pt frame is in very good condition. The wood is the worst of it and is easily replaceable.
There is really only 3 boards that need replacing. The one on the side that is missing and one missing board on the bottom, and the bottom most board that is bolted to the carry all frame. To be honest even that one isn't all that bad. I'll probably leave it be for now and just replace the 2 missing boards.


----------



## djg james

JRM said:


> Here is my most recent "scrounge" rescued from the scrap pile (literally).......


I really hate missing out on scrounges, mainly because I waited too long to ask. Like the 6' wheel based undercarriage the would have met my log hauling needs.


----------



## djg james

GrizG said:


> As I recall, it was this forum where the discussion of sealed bearings in mower decks occurred. This video takes things further than I believe any of us went in the discussion. It is very interesting!



Speaking of grease, my zero turn's spindles have zerks on them. Previous owner told me to grease once a year, but not how much. I give each ten pumps on my hand grease gun. But with the conversation here about the lower bearing, I don't know if that is enough. How much do you guys use?


----------



## JRM

djg james said:


> Speaking of grease, my zero turn's spindles have zerks on them. Previous owner told me to grease once a year, but not how much. I give each ten pumps on my hand grease gun. But with the conversation here about the lower bearing, I don't know if that is enough. How much do you guys use?


It really depends on the spindle construction, and how much you mow. Once a year could be adequate or not at all, depending on how many hrs per year you mow. I would start by finding a service manual and see what it suggests for intervals.
I have a Scag with serviceable spindles. It is a bolt through spindle and has a relief so that you can not possibly over grease and over- pressurize a seal. I hit mine 2 or 3 times a year - grease is cheap. I Mow 6-7 acres. At ~2000 hrs I'm still on my original spindles.


----------



## djg james

Mine's an old Howard Price mower. The spindles have zerks on top. I have 3.5 acres that takes 1.5 hrs each mow. So less than 100 hours/year? I'm concerned about volume I'm pumping in.


----------



## JRM

A Turf Blazer? I remember those well. 

Your best bet is to find a service or owners manual and go from there Without knowing the exact spindle construction.


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> Speaking of grease, my zero turn's spindles have zerks on them. Previous owner told me to grease once a year, but not how much. I give each ten pumps on my hand grease gun. But with the conversation here about the lower bearing, I don't know if that is enough. How much do you guys use?


That depends... The first time you need to fill the spindle body until grease comes out around the top and/or bottom of the spindle. That could take 40-80 pumps the first time. After that 10 might be all you need to press some grease out of the top and/or bottom. I'd think every 16-20 hours of run time is probably plenty. In my case that amounts to twice per season.


----------



## turnkey4099

WoodAbuser said:


> Yeah probably wasn't good for much after 10 years.


Ah but it was still good. Black Locust does not rot. I burned some last winter that I cut around 20 years ago - sill solid as the day I split it.


----------



## sean donato

Greasing defintaly depends on load and hrs of use, typically (the old cub cadet.) It's gets a few pumps once a month, but it's old and has a ton of hours on it, i probably over grease it, but new spindles are stupid expensive and a different design then what's in the deck currently. The kubota I'm still debating if I want to mow with, and with that I still need to do a few repairs to the deck that came with the tractor. As much as I Haye to admit it, I don't think the kubota is as capable on my hills like the cub it, and the old k-series kohler doest complain when it's on a nasty angle like pressure lube engines tend to.


----------



## muddstopper

Grease is cheap, at least its cheaper than what can happen if you dont use grease. I was recently asked to go to Sumter Sc to pick up a 9000lb trackhoe. I used the guys truck and goose neck trailer to make the trip. I knew the truck was in decent shape, but I didnt know squat about the trailer, so I asked. OH, that trailer is in great shape, been well cared for. even have a brand new spare tire in the event of a flat. Well it made it empty to SC, but the return trip was a nitemare. Around Columbia sc, one of the tires decided to seperate. 95 degrees outside in a parking lot I got the tire changed, at that point, I did notice the hub had a slight wobble, but didnt really pay it any attention, It was hot and I just wanted to get on the road and get home. Stopped in Westminister SC and got fuel, did a walk around and everything looked ok. I was less than a hundred miles from home and it was getting dark. Made it home and pulled into my buddies driveway and walked around the trailer again, suprise, surprise, one wheel was missing off the trailer. Dont know when it came off, but suspect it was not far from where I stopped. I doubt I would have made it very far with just one tire on one side of trailer. The wheel that came off was the same one that had the tire come apart on it. The bearings had failed and I lost the hub and the new tire and wheel. It ruint the spindle on the axle also. So several hundred dollars all because the axles had not been greased properly. I also wonder if the wobble in the hub was because of the bad bearing and that wobble is what caused the first tire to seperate. Lot of dont knows, but one thing I do know is, a tube of grease is a lot cheaper than replacing bearing, hubs tires and wheels.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> Grease is cheap, at least its cheaper than what can happen if you dont use grease. I was recently asked to go to Sumter Sc to pick up a 9000lb trackhoe. I used the guys truck and goose neck trailer to make the trip. I knew the truck was in decent shape, but I didnt know squat about the trailer, so I asked. OH, that trailer is in great shape, been well cared for. even have a brand new spare tire in the event of a flat. Well it made it empty to SC, but the return trip was a nitemare. Around Columbia sc, one of the tires decided to seperate. 95 degrees outside in a parking lot I got the tire changed, at that point, I did notice the hub had a slight wobble, but didnt really pay it any attention, It was hot and I just wanted to get on the road and get home. Stopped in Westminister SC and got fuel, did a walk around and everything looked ok. I was less than a hundred miles from home and it was getting dark. Made it home and pulled into my buddies driveway and walked around the trailer again, suprise, surprise, one wheel was missing off the trailer. Dont know when it came off, but suspect it was not far from where I stopped. I doubt I would have made it very far with just one tire on one side of trailer. The wheel that came off was the same one that had the tire come apart on it. The bearings had failed and I lost the hub and the new tire and wheel. It ruint the spindle on the axle also. So several hundred dollars all because the axles had not been greased properly. I also wonder if the wobble in the hub was because of the bad bearing and that wobble is what caused the first tire to seperate. Lot of dont knows, but one thing I do know is, a tube of grease is a lot cheaper than replacing bearing, hubs tires and wheels.


Dam right!


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yes, WAY more than "a bit", but we'll get it done! The drone is a DJI Air 2S. I like it a lot. Legally, drones are only allowed to fly up to 400' above ground level. Because I believe manned aircraft are required to stay above 500', which gives a 100' cushion. I'm not positive though, I'm strictly a novice at flying the drone. Legally, you're also supposed to only fly it as far as the eye can see. But I think according to the specs, I think it will fly up to 8 miles away from wherever the controller is, and still be in range.


Thanks for the advice, I'll look into the warranty.
I've read about the weight/operator laws, I don't really care, also supposed to register them. Now I'm on another list  .


501Maico said:


> I'm so tired of cookies and chunks getting in my way and moving them around more than once. So I promised myself to come up with a storage solution that didn't eat up valuable pallet space. I'm running out of room that is both close to my house and has good sun/wind so I decided to go upwards.
> We usually have long shoulder seasons here. As an common example, 40's during the day and below freezing at night. Chunks are important to me for keeping the coals going in the stove during the day so I don't have to start a new fire every night.
> 
> I still have this pile of oak to process.
> View attachment 1003369
> 
> View attachment 1003370
> 
> 
> But ran out of pallet space. Everything in the middle between the rounds and splits are cookies and chunks.
> View attachment 1003371
> 
> 
> Started with a quality pallet. No plans, just started adding lumber and wondering how to deal with closing the front.
> View attachment 1003375
> 
> 
> I ended up using hinges with removable pins on one side, hooks on the other side. Removable pins so doors can be added or stored to match the level of chunks.
> View attachment 1003376
> 
> Almost full and all of the cookies and chunks are gone from the pallets. The top door isn't needed at this point but I stuck it on for the picture.
> View attachment 1003377
> 
> View attachment 1003378
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I started cutting up the super large cookies into 16" long slabs, shown better in this earlier picture.
> View attachment 1003379
> 
> View attachment 1003380


Looks great.
And when you're done using it for chunks you can turn it into a rabbit cage lol. I've been telling people that I'm considering a rabbitry, but I haven't found one to cut down yet  .


djg james said:


> I wouldn't mind getting paid for my blood. i donate to RC only to have the hospitals charge patients for it.


Blood donations are a big scam, many places have gotten into hot water because of them. They will have all sorts of drives and such, then the blood gets sold, then sold again, and again, and again. Interesting, many of the blood banks won't take the blood of those who have received the experimental jabs .


WoodAbuser said:


> Yeah probably wasn't good for much after 10 years.


By good, you mean it's now too hard for your chains to cut right lol.


GrizG said:


> As I recall, it was this forum where the discussion of sealed bearings in mower decks occurred. This video takes things further than I believe any of us went in the discussion. It is very interesting!



Good stuff, are you working on one now, or just popped it not your feed?
I think you're trying to start a grease thread. Just like oil, some is better than none. Personally I don't like a lot of grease on many pivot points that are not sealed such as on the tractor loaders, but I'll fill a sealed compartment, wheel bearings need very little and oil bathed wheel bearings are the best for trailers.


djg james said:


> Speaking of grease, my zero turn's spindles have zerks on them. Previous owner told me to grease once a year, but not how much. I give each ten pumps on my hand grease gun. But with the conversation here about the lower bearing, I don't know if that is enough. How much do you guys use?


Till it comes out of one of the bearings, sometimes you need to remove the pull to see it come out. On the one I just rebuilt, it came out the top bearing, which is perfect, but now I need to clean/ then pressure wash the grease that sprayed out.


----------



## chipper1

Went out to an Amish festival( Amish Family Farm Days) in the "hills" of East Ohio last week/this weekend, just got home. We saw some awesome wood products, lots of damaged trees as there was recently a large storm event out there, and had a great time hanging with friends.
We visited Laymen's Hardware, they have a good selection of products and many treasures from the past hanging up around the store, even saw a few things you guys might like.
I didn't get a picture of the wheelbarrows, sorry, but I did see this and a lot of old wood stoves. Lots of Amish in the store and they aren't too into having their pics taken, so I refrained from taking very many pictures.
Nice axe head , many of the products I thought were overpriced.




They had a nice selection of new cast, and lots of old hanging about.
This is a couple friends of ours we went out there with.




The guy on the left has been going out for the festival every yr for quite some time.
Here's his wife and one daughter, this is a screen shot from the websites home page about 3/4 the way down it, he was probably there, but doesn't like his picture taken( he didn't know I was taking it by the cast lol). This picture was taken the yr Jay passed, they didn't know it was posted on the website, sure my buddy was glad he wasn't in it .


https://www.lehmans.com


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My wife and me, have stopped in to Lehmans several times, on our way to the Paul Bunyon shows. It's a fun place to stop and look around.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> My wife and me, have stopped in to Lehmans several times, on our way to the Paul Bunyon shows. It's a fun place to stop and look around.
> 
> SR


We had to go back another day as the first day we only had an hr or so the first day.
Had a great time out there, and since our friends know many people there, we had a cheap place to stay, and got a couple tours that others wouldn't get  .


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Good stuff, are you working on one now, or just popped it not your feed?
> I think you're trying to start a grease thread. Just like oil, some is better than none. Personally I don't like a lot of grease on many pivot points that are not sealed such as on the tractor loaders, but I'll fill a sealed compartment, wheel bearings need very little and oil bathed wheel bearings are the best for trailers.



This video popped up in my feed. However, the short/long story is that my father (now 88) insisted on mowing with the zero turn well past the time he should have stopped. He was trying to save me mowing time.... As a result he broke spindles and blades, broke spindles off the deck, bent the deck, broke/bent idler pullies, and otherwise damaged the machine. The primary problem is he cannot see all that well and kept hitting ash tree stumps (there are about 50 of them in the yard). Secondary factors are that he ran the mower deck too low and sometimes with nearly flat tires. Both conditions made it easier to hit stumps. I often found the mower stuck on stumps or stuck in the mud too. I repaired/rebuilt that thing so many times I lost count. The past couple years he has kindly left the mowing to me. It saves me a LOT of stress, aggravation, money and time as I can mow the place in 1/4 to 1/10 the time it took to repair the mower each time and I don't have to wait on parts!


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> This video popped up in my feed. However, the short/long story is that my father (now 88) insisted on mowing with the zero turn well past the time he should have stopped. He was trying to save me mowing time.... As a result he broke spindles and blades, broke spindles off the deck, bent the deck, broke/bent idler pullies, and otherwise damaged the machine. The primary problem is he cannot see all that well and kept hitting ash tree stumps (there are about 50 of them in the yard). Secondary factors are that he ran the mower deck too low and sometimes with nearly flat tires. Both conditions made it easier to hit stumps. I often found the mower stuck on stumps or stuck in the mud too. I repaired/rebuilt that thing so many times I lost count. The past couple years he has kindly left the mowing to me. It saves me a LOT of stress, aggravation, money and time as I can mow the place in 1/4 to 1/10 the time it took to repair the mower each time and I don't have to wait on parts!


I see.
How about a stump grinder  .


----------



## JRM

GrizG said:


> This video popped up in my feed. However, the short/long story is that my father (now 88) insisted on mowing with the zero turn well past the time he should have stopped. He was trying to save me mowing time.... As a result he broke spindles and blades, broke spindles off the deck, bent the deck, broke/bent idler pullies, and otherwise damaged the machine. The primary problem is he cannot see all that well and kept hitting ash tree stumps (there are about 50 of them in the yard). Secondary factors are that he ran the mower deck too low and sometimes with nearly flat tires. Both conditions made it easier to hit stumps. I often found the mower stuck on stumps or stuck in the mud too. I repaired/rebuilt that thing so many times I lost count. The past couple years he has kindly left the mowing to me. It saves me a LOT of stress, aggravation, money and time as I can mow the place in 1/4 to 1/10 the time it took to repair the mower each time and I don't have to wait on parts!


I can relate. I was tasked with fixing my grandfather's mower for years. My mom and aunt didn't have the heart to tell him no and it wasn't my place so I shut my mouth and fixed it everytime he wadded it up. The final straw was when he nearly put it in the pond, which he was supposed to be staying well away from. Getting old sure isn't all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Shame on you! I'm just kidding, I actually have the opposite issue this year. With fuel prices the way they are most the people I got wood off of are keeping the wood, or attempting to sell it. I have plenty for a few years to come, but always need more. I expect I'll be getting a few calls before longs as the other half will want the wood out of their yards lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> I can relate. I was tasked with fixing my grandfather's mower for years. My mom and aunt didn't have the heart to tell him no and it wasn't my place so I shut my mouth and fixed it everytime he wadded it up. The final straw was when he nearly put it in the pond, which he was supposed to be staying well away from. Getting old sure isn't all it's cracked up to be...


seems u r right JRM - the progress gets slower and the problems get bigger !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> It really depends on the spindle construction, and how much you mow. Once a year could be adequate or not at all, depending on how many hrs per year you mow. I would start by finding a service manual and see what it suggests for intervals.
> *I have a Scag with serviceable spindles.* It is a bolt through spindle and has a relief so that you can not possibly over grease and over- pressurize a seal. I hit mine 2 or 3 times a year - grease is cheap. I Mow 6-7 acres. At ~2000 hrs I'm still on my original spindles.
> 
> View attachment 1003519
> View attachment 1003520


i wish exMark's were! at least not on my 60" zero turn. not sure how to get the pulleys off, much less the spindles apart. other spindles i have easily serviced, but these exMarks... seems they just want u to buy new. if u can get the pulleys off. so far, my only plan that i know will work is fire up the cutting torch. but i hate the destructive approach to mechanical repairs.... 

maybe chipper knows?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll look into the warranty.
> I've read about the weight/operator laws, I don't really care, also supposed to register them. Now I'm on another list  .
> 
> Looks great.
> And when you're done using it for chunks you can turn it into a rabbit cage lol. I've been telling people that I'm considering a rabbitry, but I haven't found one to cut down yet  .
> 
> Blood donations are a big scam, many places have gotten into hot water because of them. They will have all sorts of drives and such, then the blood gets sold, then sold again, and again, and again. Interesting, many of the blood banks won't take the blood of those who have received the experimental jabs .
> 
> By good, you mean it's now too hard for your chains to cut right lol.
> 
> Good stuff, are you working on one now, or just popped it not your feed?
> I think you're trying to start a grease thread. Just like oil, some is better than none. Personally I don't like a lot of grease on many pivot points that are not sealed such as on the tractor loaders, but I'll fill a sealed compartment, wheel bearings need very little and oil bathed wheel bearings are the best for trailers.
> 
> Till it comes out of one of the bearings, sometimes you need to remove the pull to see it come out. On the one I just rebuilt, it came out the top bearing, which is perfect, but now I need to clean/ then pressure wash the grease that sprayed out.


 too many to read.... in one fell swoop. for me, at least....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Went out to an Amish festival( Amish Family Farm Days) in the "hills" of East Ohio last week/this weekend, just got home. We saw some awesome wood products, lots of damaged trees as there was recently a large storm event out there, and had a great time hanging with friends.
> We visited Laymen's Hardware, they have a good selection of products and many treasures from the past hanging up around the store, even saw a few things you guys might like.
> I didn't get a picture of the wheelbarrows, sorry, but I did see this and a lot of old wood stoves. Lots of Amish in the store and they aren't too into having their pics taken, so I refrained from taking very many pictures.
> Nice axe head , many of the products I thought were overpriced.
> 
> View attachment 1003563
> 
> 
> They had a nice selection of new cast, and lots of old hanging about.
> This is a couple friends of ours we went out there with.
> 
> View attachment 1003564
> 
> 
> The guy on the left has been going out for the festival every yr for quite some time.
> Here's his wife and one daughter, this is a screen shot from the websites home page about 3/4 the way down it, he was probably there, but doesn't like his picture taken( he didn't know I was taking it by the cast lol). This picture was taken the yr Jay passed, they didn't know it was posted on the website, sure my buddy was glad he wasn't in it .
> 
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003565


interesting! sounds like at Lehman's.... work don't suck... and the place has been... _'cast to last!'_


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> too many to read.... in one fell swoop. for me, at least....


I'll go back and separate them into something more easily read for you  .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> This video popped up in my feed. However, the short/long story is that my father (now 88) insisted on mowing with the zero turn well past the time he should have stopped. He was trying to save me mowing time.... As a result he broke spindles and blades, broke spindles off the deck, bent the deck, broke/bent idler pullies, and otherwise damaged the machine. The primary problem is he cannot see all that well and kept hitting ash tree stumps (there are about 50 of them in the yard). Secondary factors are that he ran the mower deck too low and sometimes with nearly flat tires. Both conditions made it easier to hit stumps. I often found the mower stuck on stumps or stuck in the mud too. I repaired/rebuilt that thing so many times I lost count. The past couple years he has kindly left the mowing to me. It saves me a LOT of stress, aggravation, money and time as I can mow the place in 1/4 to 1/10 the time it took to repair the mower each time and I don't have to wait on parts!


swell story! thanks for sharing it.  i can see all u mention. omg, seems it would take a lot to bust spindles... but maybe not at high speed and a sudden lock up of the spinning blade.

glad he eased up so u could mow vs repair. i can relate a bit to your story... oh how i hate to hit a post, T or wood with my mower or shredder!!! lol

have to admit, am a bit impressed that at 88 he is still or was still out mowing!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'll go back and separate them into something more easily read for you  .


_awwwh Gzzz!!._.. whadda guy! 
......................


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> I can relate. I was tasked with fixing my grandfather's mower for years. My mom and aunt didn't have the heart to tell him no and it wasn't my place so I shut my mouth and fixed it everytime he wadded it up. The final straw was when he nearly put it in the pond, which he was supposed to be staying well away from. *Getting old sure isn't all it's cracked up to be...*


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I see.
> How about a stump grinder  .


I just came back from mowing that property. The stumps are in the back part of the property and not visible from the road. With the mower deck up and placing the anti-scalp wheels, deck edge and finger in the right place any slightly high stumps can be cleared with a little finesse. The few big stumps (diameter and ground swell around the stump) are so big that my father could see them and never hit them. It doesn't hurt that I cut those trees about 6 years ago and the stumps are well into the process of rotting... another few years and it will be a non-issue on many levels.


----------



## JRM

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i wish exMark's were! at least not on my 60" zero turn. not sure how to get the pulleys off, much less the spindles apart. other spindles i have easily serviced, but these exMarks... seems they just want u to buy new. if u can get the pulleys off. so far, my only plan that i know will work is fire up the cutting torch. but i hate the destructive approach to mechanical repairs....
> 
> maybe chipper knows?



Are the pulleys a taper lock like in the picture I posted?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Haven't been on in a couple of days. You guys have been busy! I got the lawn mowed (most of it anyway) the other day, then went out to drop a standing dead maple that I had been eyeing. When I got out to it, I noticed three others. One was blown over in a wind storm a month ago or so, and three others that had had the tops blown/broken off a while ago, that were also dead. So, I dropped all three of them, then decided to clean up the one that was blown over in the wind as well. Started bucking them, then ran out of fuel. While I was refilling the saw, I realized that I should either pull them out of the woods with the Kubota or the side by side while whole, and buck them up while they're laying in the road, making my life easier. So, that's what I'll do in the next few days.














The lawn. Didn't look too bad, even if I do say so myself.






And then FINALLY, a beer!


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> swell story! thanks for sharing it.  i can see all u mention. omg, seems it would take a lot to bust spindles... but maybe not at high speed and a sudden lock up of the spinning blade.
> 
> glad he eased up so u could mow vs repair. i can relate a bit to your story... oh how i hate to hit a post, T or wood with my mower or shredder!!! lol
> 
> have to admit, am a bit impressed that at 88 he is still or was still out mowing!!!


I thought the same thing about the spindles... and then one day he told me we needed a new bolt to hold the blade on. That puzzled me as I didn't recall bolts... only nuts on the spindles. When I looked at the spindle the treaded section was broken right off! That was a WTF moment! LOL


----------



## MustangMike

Three of my Grandkids enjoyed their trip to Cabela's yesterday (East Hartford, CT), and we got shotgun shells and 22 ammo. However, they would not sell me the Accurate 4350 powder (got blocked at the register). Seems it has been recalled.

It is about 70 miles each way, but the truck got over 23 MGP with numerous traffic jams in both directions. It is the closest Cabela's to me (the ones in NY are over 4 hours away), but at least it was an adventure for the kids and I got more ammo than I was expecting, 12 boxes of shotgun trap loads, 3-5pack boxes of saboted slugs (that I could not find last fall) and 2,400 rounds of 22.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> Three of my Grandkids enjoyed their trip to Cabela's yesterday (East Hartford, CT), and we got shotgun shells and 22 ammo. However, they would not sell me the Accurate 4350 powder (got blocked at the register). Seems it has been recalled.
> 
> It is about 70 miles each way, but the truck got over 23 MGP with numerous traffic jams in both directions. It is the closest Cabela's to me (the ones in NY are over 4 hours away), but at least it was an adventure for the kids and I got more ammo than I was expecting, 12 boxes of shotgun trap loads, 3-5pack boxes of saboted slugs (that I could not find last fall) and 2,400 rounds of 22.


What is your .22 ammo costing you? I think I paid about .07 cents per round for a box of 500 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Logger nate

That’s great Mike! Most places here still don’t have much ammo or limit purchases.

Had a pretty nice red fir at work this week 
Got a 33’ & 25’ log out of base and a 33’ and 10’ out of each fork

Boss will mill some of it, rest will be firewood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A good day off today! Fishing across the bay from camp. The Bull Buck and I were catching Kings and Halibut while the bears were digging clams and candle fish on the beach! We're all eating well! . Good thing I brought my boat!  



Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> That’s great Mike! Most places here still don’t have much ammo or limit purchases.
> 
> Had a pretty nice red fir at work this week View attachment 1003690
> Got a 33’ & 25’ log out of base and a 33’ and 10’ out of each forkView attachment 1003698
> View attachment 1003704
> Boss will mill some of it, rest will be firewood.


A beautiful stick Nate! Gotta love them big solid snags. Im envious to say the least!  Looks like it made "fir" a dandy firewood scrounge!  Also, being that its Stihl sound enough to mill.  Looks like a  for  deal to me, or maybe three for one if you count that school marm!


----------



## Picaso

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah but it was still good. Black Locust does not rot. I burned some last winter that I cut around 20 years ago - sill solid as the day I split it.


I'd love to hear from people who have had a problem with black locust rotting. I have had this problem with the BL trees on my farm. They grow all over. 90% die before they hit 12" diameter. Most BL I have ever seen does not rot, but the ones I have the best access to seem to. Still gives btus in the wood stove, but significantly less. Easier for the kids to carry though : - )


----------



## MustangMike

They are supposed to limit ammo purchases, but sometimes count bulk purchases as one box. For example, a box of 500 22 is supposed to be = to 10 boxes, but these did not have 10 individual boxes so they counted them as 1. Also, the Remington HP were in a bucket of 1,400. Also the 10box - box of trap loads was only counted as one box ... was to my benefit.

I was lucky to leave with what I had. Most at the checkout don't understand it, and the web site is not consistent either (says you can buy 5 buckets of 1,400!!!)


----------



## chipper1

Picaso said:


> I'd love to hear from people who have had a problem with black locust rotting. I have had this problem with the BL trees on my farm. They grow all over. 90% die before they hit 12" diameter. Most BL I have ever seen does not rot, but the ones I have the best access to seem to. Still gives btus in the wood stove, but significantly less. Easier for the kids to carry though : - )


I see them rot, but it's not the norm. 
I'm guessing it's the ones that die with the bark on, then rot from the center.
Black locust is one of my favorites, glad I have a lot of it .


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> What is your .22 ammo costing you? I think I paid about .07 cents per round for a box of 500 a few weeks ago.


Where you getting it at Jeff.


----------



## 501Maico

Since I had so many large chunks to slice up I found an easier way. I needed lots of noodles in this area too. 
Is there a solution for vapor locking in hot weather? I had a heck of a time with the Makita and my 80's Farm Boss did it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> They are supposed to limit ammo purchases, but sometimes count bulk purchases as one box. For example, a box of 500 22 is supposed to be = to 10 boxes, but these did not have 10 individual boxes so they counted them as 1. Also, the Remington HP were in a bucket of 1,400. Also the 10box - box of trap loads was only counted as one box ... was to my benefit.
> 
> I was lucky to leave with what I had. Most at the checkout don't understand it, and the web site is not consistent either (says you can buy 5 buckets of 1,400!!!)


The ammo situation across this country is very concerning, and to me also scary! I've got a pretty decent stock up of multiple different cartridges. However, Is there a such thing as to much ammo? Not in my opinion! That is why I've also been slowly building up on reloading equipment. I pretty much have everything I need for five different cartridges except PRIMERS!!! Have any of you guys tried finding primers these days? Good luck! Scary indeed!


----------



## Saiso

Logger nate said:


> That’s great Mike! Most places here still don’t have much ammo or limit purchases.
> 
> Had a pretty nice red fir at work this week View attachment 1003690
> Got a 33’ & 25’ log out of base and a 33’ and 10’ out of each forkView attachment 1003698
> View attachment 1003704
> Boss will mill some of it, rest will be firewood.


That is awesome! Nothing like that left here, other than perhaps our EWP or Eastern Hemlock..


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Three of my Grandkids enjoyed their trip to Cabela's yesterday (East Hartford, CT), and we got shotgun shells and 22 ammo. However, they would not sell me the Accurate 4350 powder (got blocked at the register). Seems it has been recalled.
> 
> It is about 70 miles each way, but the truck got over 23 MGP with numerous traffic jams in both directions. It is the closest Cabela's to me (the ones in NY are over 4 hours away), but at least it was an adventure for the kids and I got more ammo than I was expecting, 12 boxes of shotgun trap loads, 3-5pack boxes of saboted slugs (that I could not find last fall) and 2,400 rounds of 22.


cabelas hasn't been the same since bass pro guy bought them out. Other then the mounts amd what not, we just run 20 minutes to bass pro instead of the hour ish trip up to cabelas anymore. I am impressed with the amount of ammo they let you leave with. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> The ammo situation across this country is very concerning, and to me also scary! I've got a pretty decent stock up of multiple different cartridges. However, Is there a such thing as to much ammo? Not in my opinion! That is why I've also been slowly building up on reloading equipment. I pretty much have everything I need for five different cartridges except PRIMERS!!! Have any of you guys tried finding primers these days? Good luck! Scary indeed!


It's sad situation. I own a bunch of magnum rifles that I don't have anymore primers to reload. Low on some powders, don't have any of others. Been slowly trying new loads. It's such a pain anymore. Never reloaded 9mm, shot shells, or anything .223 as it was cheaper to buy it in bulk. I have a rifle chambered in .458 socom that calls for a large pistol magnum primer, non existent around here. I've been told that a regular cci large rifle primer is the "same" as the large pistol magnum primer. Have yet to try it, as I'm low on large rifle primers as well. Been slowly getting a box here and there when I find stock. 
I have a decent stock of ammo, but not like I used to. No more 500-1000 round range days. Just enough to keep proficient. Sad times, something has gotta give here soon.


----------



## sean donato

On a lighter note. Most of you know how much of a cheap arse I am. Picked up these cab and frame last night. Have a good f-350 title. Time for cummins swap 2.0 to start. (After the escape is all finished.) Have 80% of what I need to complete the truck. Figure about a year till it's done and back on the road. After that's done I need to make a hard decision, about what I'm doing with my 3 70's era ford pickups. 2 of them are runners, but need a bunch of tlc. The third has a very good frame but cab is in pore shape. At any rate I need to get that down to which one I want to keep, and at that point I may get rid of the 96. Life would be so much easier if newer trucks didn't cost what I paid for my house..... and ford had cummins engines in them already.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Where you getting it at Jeff.


That's my local Ace Hardware in Iron River. I don't know if that's a good price, or expensive, as I haven't shopped around. We don't have a whole lot of stores around, so when I need something, I just buy it. But I asked what others are paying for the same, as I know prices can vary regionally.


----------



## Picaso

chipper1 said:


> I see them rot, but it's not the norm.
> I'm guessing it's the ones that die with the bark on, then rot from the center.
> Black locust is one of my favorites, glad I have a lot of it .


It is one of my favorite woods period - firewood and woodworking. Im making some handles from locust for my brothers and Im going to be fuming them. If you use BL in your projects and haven't done it, I suggest it. Some fume gets an army green.. lots of fuming gets it about as dark as ebony, but still get the variation in grain -not like burning. Also glows in black light which can be used to great effect in projects. What a wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JRM said:


> Are the pulleys a taper lock like in the picture I posted?


inserted and locked std type sealed bearings.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Haven't been on in a couple of days. You guys have been busy! I got the lawn mowed (most of it anyway) the other day, then went out to drop a standing dead maple that I had been eyeing. When I got out to it, I noticed three others. One was blown over in a wind storm a month ago or so, and three others that had had the tops blown/broken off a while ago, that were also dead. So, I dropped all three of them, then decided to clean up the one that was blown over in the wind as well. Started bucking them, then ran out of fuel. While I was refilling the saw, I realized that I should either pull them out of the woods with the Kubota or the side by side while whole, and buck them up while they're laying in the road, making my life easier. So, that's what I'll do in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 1003656
> 
> View attachment 1003657
> 
> View attachment 1003658
> 
> View attachment 1003659
> 
> View attachment 1003660
> 
> View attachment 1003661
> 
> 
> The lawn. Didn't look too bad, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 1003662
> 
> View attachment 1003663
> 
> 
> And then FINALLY, a beer!
> 
> View attachment 1003664


nice setting JPJ!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I thought the same thing about the spindles... and then one day he told me we needed a new bolt to hold the blade on. That puzzled me as I didn't recall bolts... only nuts on the spindles. When I looked at the spindle the treaded section was broken right off! That was a WTF moment! LOL




_"WHAM-M!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> That’s great Mike! Most places here still don’t have much ammo or limit purchases.
> 
> Had a pretty nice red fir at work this week View attachment 1003690
> Got a 33’ & 25’ log out of base and a 33’ and 10’ out of each forkView attachment 1003698
> View attachment 1003704
> Boss will mill some of it, rest will be firewood.


your stump pix says it all! wow -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good day off today! Fishing across the bay from camp. The Bull Buck and I were catching Kings and Halibut while the bears were digging clams and candle fish on the beach! We're all eating well! . Good thing I brought my boat!  View attachment 1003774
> View attachment 1003775
> View attachment 1003776
> View attachment 1003777
> Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


great AK pix, KK! i can hear/smell the salmon steaks frying from here. thanks for posting them up. awesome to see such salmon 'first hand!' or, well... close 


when did u say your next gtg is? lol


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> A good day off today! Fishing across the bay from camp. The Bull Buck and I were catching Kings and Halibut while the bears were digging clams and candle fish on the beach! We're all eating well! . Good thing I brought my boat!  View attachment 1003774
> View attachment 1003777
> Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Was on the island about 20 years ago for a 10 day fishing adventure went in September for silvers Chiniak area but travel around a bit Mack’s sporting goods was the shop at the time best time of my life . Your living a great life keep it going !!


----------



## sundance

Kodiak Kid said:


> The ammo situation across this country is very concerning, and to me also scary! I've got a pretty decent stock up of multiple different cartridges. However, Is there a such thing as to much ammo? Not in my opinion! That is why I've also been slowly building up on reloading equipment. I pretty much have everything I need for five different cartridges except PRIMERS!!! Have any of you guys tried finding primers these days? Good luck! Scary indeed!


I've got a decent supply of primers from some years back. The current panic is having no impact on me, pretty stocked on all I may need.


----------



## turnkey4099

Got my ultrasound appointment a few ago. Tomorrow 2pm, come 5 minutes early. Fits nicely with my plans, shopping in morning and then load the pickup with a few stems of buckskin willow for my buddy. I ran into a whole bumch of that this morning. 

The hernia and "don't lift anything heavy" has slowed me down in wooding. Still putting in 3 to 4 hours a day mostly clearing deadfall at the willow bush clearance. Getting some firewood out of it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to get my food plots cut/raked and will be baled later today...







Yeaa, it got rained on so it's not so "green" looking, I guess we will have to give glasses with green lens away, FREE with each bale, to put on the cattle that will be eating it! lol

SR


----------



## Jere39

Got a little help winching three logs out of some brush from a storm fall yesterday:




He's always up for anything we might do with the tractor even though he isn't heavy enough to defeat the seat safety switch and push any of the pedals at the same time. 




Probably better that Grandpa kept all those safety switches right where the were.


----------



## jellyroll

Was offered seasoned Japanese cherry so i cut it up and piled the wood with the other exotics in the pile. It will come in handy for camping mid winter when i figure out how to put a hot tent stove in the back of truck that has a camper top.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's my local Ace Hardware in Iron River. I don't know if that's a good price, or expensive, as I haven't shopped around. We don't have a whole lot of stores around, so when I need something, I just buy it. But I asked what others are paying for the same, as I know prices can vary regionally.


It's not bad compared to what I've been seeing, normally .08-.09/rnd. I have plenty so I won't be getting any soon, unless I find a deal that's better than that. I do a good bit of bartering so who knows what kinda bargain I can find.
Today it was a shelving unit for the barn(when it's finished) and a bunch of other random odds and ends, second stop was 400 2.5" self tapping screws for trailer decking, third stop was a boat trailer I'll probably sell. Hit another stop after swinging through the house to look at another trailer that had been hit in the back when haulinga load of hay, passed on it as ive got enough projects, and it was a bit too much for me right now. When I pulled in the drive of the third stop I smelled antifreeze, by the time I opened the door the car was steaming pretty bad, ended up being a heater hose. I had no wrenching tools with me , glad the guy was super helpful . Pulled the distributor and the air intake and got the hose removed, then ran to a local guys house to get a hose. Sure glad he was able to help and willing, could have been a bad situation. It also could have been bad if that would have happened when we were out in east Ohio, it was bad enough I had a flat and had to change to the spare, then buy a tire repair kit and fix that out there.
Loaded my 4x8 trailer on the boat trailer to save a trip, the 98 Honda odyssey with 273.5K liked it .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Was on the island about 20 years ago for a 10 day fishing adventure went in September for silvers Chiniak area but travel around a bit Mack’s sporting goods was the shop at the time best time of my life . Your living a great life keep it going !!


No kidding? Small world! 
Cape Chiniak is my King and Halibut fishing stomping grounds bud! I actually have property and live across the bay from Kodiak out on Cape Chiniak in a very small rural community.  Well, now Im living in a logging camp on Afognak Island and probably will be for a few years!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning folks, chipper1 been busy again.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> No kidding? Small world!
> Cape Chiniak is my King and Halibut fishing stomping grounds bud! I actually have property and live across the bay from Kodiak out on Cape Chiniak in a very small rural community.  Well, now Im living in a logging camp on Afognak Island and probably will be for a few years!


Maybe sometime in future I will be back , was a amazing wild place and the brown bears were giants.


----------



## LondonNeil

UK all time temperature record smashed before noon today. Temps are expected to peak been 3 and 4 pm. I think there will be a few less climate change deniers here by tonight.

In England everyone always talks of the 'long hot summer of '76'. It was an almighty record breaker in everyway. It's only 12th warmest day on record now with all the warmer ones in the last 20 years, most in the last decade.
In the 70s average July highs were a mere 18C. Now it's something like 23C. Before noon today we hit 39.1C and I reckon by tonight somewhere is going to top 41C. It is FIRKIN' HOT!


----------



## Philbert

Been thinking of you @LondonNeil with these news reports. 

Philbert


----------



## Squareground3691

LondonNeil said:


> UK all time temperature record smashed before noon today. Temps are expected to peak been 3 and 4 pm. I think there will be a few less climate change deniers here by tonight.
> 
> In England everyone always talks of the 'long hot summer of '76'. It was an almighty record breaker in everyway. It's only 12th warmest day on record now with all the warmer ones in the last 20 years, most in the last decade.
> In the 70s average July highs were a mere 18C. Now it's something like 23C. Before noon today we hit 39.1C and I reckon by tonight somewhere is going to top 41C. It is FIRKIN' HOT!


The news said only 1 percent of England people have air conditioning that’s not good


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Maybe sometime in future I will be back , was a amazing wild place and the brown bears were giants.


If you do make it back to Kodiak? Keep in touch and look me up. We'll make the King ours! Two other cutters and I on a 45 minute 4:00am morning bite before work. We all got one King. Mine was the smallest! I like to net my own fish! 

The Bull Buck and the Fur Man!


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> No kidding? Small world!
> Cape Chiniak is my King and Halibut fishing stomping grounds bud! I actually have property and live across the bay from Kodiak out on Cape Chiniak in a very small rural community.  Well, now Im living in a logging camp on Afognak Island and probably will be for a few years!


 I hunted and shot Sitka blk. tails on Afognak, hunted and trapped on Kodiak too...

I always did my fishing a bit further north of there...

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you do make it back to Kodiak? Keep in touch and look me up. We'll make the King ours! Two other cutters and I on a 45 minute 4:00am morning bite before work. We all got one King. Mine was the smallest! I like to net my own fish! View attachment 1004015
> View attachment 1004016
> The Bull Buck and the Fur Man!View attachment 1004017
> View attachment 1004018
> View attachment 1004019
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


That would be awesome, thanks KK keep the pics coming have a great day. Keeper sharp and in the wood , be safe as always


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you do make it back to Kodiak? Keep in touch and look me up. We'll make the King ours! Two other cutters and I on a 45 minute 4:00am morning bite before work. We all got one King. Mine was the smallest! I like to net my own fish! View attachment 1004015
> View attachment 1004016
> The Bull Buck and the Fur Man!View attachment 1004017
> View attachment 1004018
> View attachment 1004019
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Fine eating right there , almost to good to be smoked. Lol


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> UK all time temperature record smashed before noon today. Temps are expected to peak been 3 and 4 pm. I think there will be a few less climate change deniers here by tonight.
> 
> In England everyone always talks of the 'long hot summer of '76'. It was an almighty record breaker in everyway. It's only 12th warmest day on record now with all the warmer ones in the last 20 years, most in the last decade.
> In the 70s average July highs were a mere 18C. Now it's something like 23C. Before noon today we hit 39.1C and I reckon by tonight somewhere is going to top 41C. It is FIRKIN' HOT!


Would have leaked peaked now but suspect the news may still be trunkline through. Currently the record had moved to 40.3C. wildfires to the south and east of London burning, homes alight. This isn't comparable to California but it's been declared a major incident. My brother is a firefighter in a country just outside London...I suspect he could be busy.


I'm about to change clothes to cycle home from the office... Think I'll step in the shower dressed before I set off!


----------



## MustangMike

I'm home, but hurting ... feel like I've been gut punched, but I refuse to get the pain meds they prescribed for me, which included Oxy!

Was a long day yesterday, the anesthesia dehydrated me, and they would not release me. Was there over 12 hrs, drank so much my stomach got upset, and they gave me extra IVs.

Follow up visit is 8/2, and they don't want me to do much besides walk till then.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> I'm home, but hurting ... feel like I've been gut punched, but I refuse to get the pain meds they prescribed for me, which included Oxy!
> 
> Was a long day yesterday, the anesthesia dehydrated me, and they would not release me. Was there over 12 hrs, drank so much my stomach got upset, and they gave me extra IVs.
> 
> Follow up visit is 8/2, and they don't want me to do much besides walk till then.


Hope ur recovery goes good , what ya have done ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I managed to get my food plots cut/raked and will be baled later today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaa, it got rained on so it's not so "green" looking, I guess we will have to give glasses with green lens away, FREE with each bale, to put on the cattle that will be eating it! lol
> 
> SR


finally! some round bales. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jellyroll said:


> Was offered seasoned Japanese cherry so i cut it up and piled the wood with the other exotics in the pile. It will come in handy for camping mid winter when i figure out how to put a hot tent stove in the back of truck that has a camper top.


...with pink Japanese cherry ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> It's not bad compared to what I've been seeing, normally .08-.09/rnd. I have plenty so I won't be getting any soon, unless I find a deal that's better than that. I do a good bit of bartering so who knows what kinda bargain I can find.
> Today it was a shelving unit for the barn(when it's finished) and a bunch of other random odds and ends, second stop was 400 2.5" self tapping screws for trailer decking, third stop was a boat trailer I'll probably sell. Hit another stop after swinging through the house to look at another trailer that had been hit in the back when haulinga load of hay, passed on it as ive got enough projects, and it was a bit too much for me right now. When I pulled in the drive of the third stop I smelled antifreeze, by the time I opened the door the car was steaming pretty bad, ended up being a heater hose. I had no wrenching tools with me , glad the guy was super helpful . Pulled the distributor and the air intake and got the hose removed, then ran to a local guys house to get a hose. Sure glad he was able to help and willing, could have been a bad situation. It also could have been bad if that would have happened when we were out in east Ohio, it was bad enough I had a flat and had to change to the spare, then buy a tire repair kit and fix that out there.
> Loaded my 4x8 trailer on the boat trailer to save a trip, the 98 Honda odyssey with 273.5K liked it .
> View attachment 1003949


hi chipper - car problems on the road  i am always concerned about engine temps, especially traveling on hiway in these temps! 118f heat index in Dallas area yesterday! when i pop hood to ck eng oil, i feel all around the water sys hoses... looking for soft spots on or in hoses. drips or a-f leaks... so far so good!  eng coolant loss would park me on side of road real fast! and then that no good!! and no a/c!! day or night... and i know it can all happen with the suddeness of a broken shoelace! hmm, i should up my intrumt. scan time and frequency during such flights...

glad u got it all fixed. good job! 

 

 that barn!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> No kidding? Small world!
> Cape Chiniak is my King and Halibut fishing stomping grounds bud! I actually have property and live across the bay from Kodiak out on Cape Chiniak in a very small rural community.  Well, now Im living in a logging camp on Afognak Island and probably will be for a few years!


i am envious of your fishing and seafood sports up there. nothing quite like NW and AK seafood, etc ~ dungeness is one of my favs...


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i am envious of your fishing and seafood sports up there. nothing quite like NW and AK seafood, etc ~ dungeness is one of my favs...


Nothing better than fresh salmon fillets right after the catch cooked right there doesn’t get any better


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Maybe sometime in future I will be back , was a amazing wild place and the brown bears were giants.


speaking of bears, I'net Explorer had a news story on the feed this morning... woman out camping. bear showed up and she ran it off!  thinking she was safe...went back to camping... then a Grizzley showed up. and it killed her!  

not a happy camper, nor happy ending to a camping adventure!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Nothing better than fresh salmon fillets right after the catch cooked right there doesn’t get any better


you are right there Sg - or fresh steelhead out of the Green River there in Seattle... i have had both! rewrites the word: delicious!! 

that big salmon pix of KK's is awesome... what a grand time! 

did he say how much it weighed? or thereabouts?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I hunted and shot Sitka blk. tails on Afognak, hunted and trapped on Kodiak too...
> 
> I always did my fishing a bit further north of there...
> 
> SR


i have hand picked fresh live Dungeness out of the fishing boat holds there in Homer....


when i asked about* King Crab*?... they din't want to talk about_ that_....! 

well, just wanted to share!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you do make it back to Kodiak? Keep in touch and look me up. We'll make the King ours! Two other cutters and I on a 45 minute 4:00am morning bite before work. We all got one King. Mine was the smallest! I like to net my own fish! View attachment 1004015
> View attachment 1004016
> The Bull Buck and the Fur Man!View attachment 1004017
> View attachment 1004018
> View attachment 1004019
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


i can hear the fog horns...


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you are right there Sg - or fresh steelhead out of the Green River there in Seattle... i have had both! rewrites the word: delicious!!
> 
> that big salmon pix of KK's is awesome... what a grand time!
> 
> did he say how much it weighed? or thereabouts?


No did say size sure KK will chime in sometime, the silvers I caught up there were from like 6 to 14 lbs roughly


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> That would be awesome, thanks KK keep the pics coming have a great day. Keeper sharp and in the wood , be safe as always


maybe we can team up and make it an Alaskan Hiway drive... I'll buy all the


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> speaking of bears, I'net Explorer had a news story on the feed this morning... woman out camping. bear showed up and she ran it off!  thinking she was safe...went back to camping... then a Grizzley showed up. and it killed her!
> 
> not a happy camper, nor happy ending to a camping adventure!


Those Brown bears make a 300 lbs black bear look like a stuffed toy lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Fine eating right there , almost to good to be smoked. Lol


i can take it almost any way. i like salmon better than beef! smoked over Alder, hard to beat, hot out ouf the smoker...

*brown sugar candy sweet*, even better!

i actually have some done just like that. and i shrunk wrapped it. but have never tried any of it. thinking i should... and it might just be like salmon jerky...

(stay tuned)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Those Brown bears make a 300 lbs black bear look like a stuffed toy lol


LOL - the AS site letting in some sidebar ads!  but... it is Smokey the Bear... trying to sell Levi's....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> No did say size sure KK will chime in sometime, the silvers I caught up there were from like 6 to 14 lbs roughly


that big un mite push 30 #s maybe. i have seen pix of the good ol days salmon fishing out in CQ.... and they were pulling in 40# salmon! one or two fill the freezer up real fast... 

well, u get the idea


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> speaking of bears, I'net Explorer had a news story on the feed this morning... woman out camping. bear showed up and she ran it off!  thinking she was safe...went back to camping... then a Grizzley showed up. and it killed her!
> 
> not a happy camper, nor happy ending to a camping adventure!


Yea that’s not good , lm going to Glacier NP beginning of September good amount of grizzlies up there, keep my eyes open


----------



## LondonNeil

Squareground3691 said:


> The news said only 1 percent of England people have air conditioning that’s not good


Some bigger shops meet have it, some office buildings but not all (where I work does so I've been in the office last 2 days for that reason!) Virtually no homes will have a/c. We don't need it. Or rather we didn't. We don't do extreme weather is any kind. We are warmed by the gulf stream so have a very mild winter but we are on the same latitude as Halifax Nova Scotia,. We are a small island well North so summers are mild. We don't do high wind, we don't do heavy rain. We just do mild. Every shade of mild, but mild. Until the last decade. Now we have infrastructure that isn't built for heat or flooding (last July it rained heavy for the whole month, extensive flooding in London) or cold... We can't cope.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> I'm home, but hurting ... feel like I've been gut punched, but I refuse to get the pain meds they prescribed for me, which included Oxy!
> 
> Was a long day yesterday, the anesthesia dehydrated me, and they would not release me. Was there over 12 hrs, drank so much my stomach got upset, and they gave me extra IVs.
> 
> Follow up visit is 8/2, and they don't want me to do much besides walk till then.



You should get the Oxy. You don't have to take them now, but save them for when you feel better LOL  



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you are right there Sg - or fresh steelhead out of the Green River there in Seattle... i have had both! rewrites the word: delicious!!
> 
> that big salmon pix of KK's is awesome... what a grand time!
> 
> did he say how much it weighed? or thereabouts?


I'll take Sockeye Salmon over any of the other types. Very pink, and a higher fat content. I've got pictures coming up on my FB page of "remember when" type of stuff. I think it was eight years ago today that we were in Alaska on the Kenai Peninsula during the Sockeye run. We all caught our limit of 3 per person per day. It was awesome. Cost us a bundle to have it shipped back on the plane with us after we'd smoked it, but it was well worth it. It was also nice, that our family member lived right there on the river, and we just had to walk 100 yards down to his boardwalk to fish, and not have to travel, or drag a boat somewhere to do it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Squareground3691 said:


> Maybe sometime in future I will be back , was a amazing wild place and the brown bears were giants.



Me and a buddy from Texas went through basic and tech school together and then on to Alaska (NE Cap, St Larence Isle) for 1 year assignment. While waiting processing in Anchorage he checked out a rifle from the base recreation shop and went on a bear hunting excursion. Came back without the rifle "when that bear stood up from behind that bush I...." "If they want that rifle, they can go get it!"


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I'm home, but hurting ... feel like I've been gut punched, but I refuse to get the pain meds they prescribed for me, which included Oxy!
> 
> Was a long day yesterday, the anesthesia dehydrated me, and they would not release me. Was there over 12 hrs, drank so much my stomach got upset, and they gave me extra IVs.
> 
> Follow up visit is 8/2, and they don't want me to do much besides walk till then.


Take it easy Mike. You'll be feeling better before ya know it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have hand picked fresh live Dungeness out of the fishing boat holds there in Homer....
> 
> when i asked about* King Crab*?... they din't want to talk about_ that_....!
> 
> well, just wanted to share!


 Back in the 70's I bought king crab right off the boats in Homer, 50 cents a pound. Personally, I'm not fond on Dungeness, and also to be honest, I got burnt out on salmon long ago.

Here's the last two I caught,







It's like moose, I've shot so many that I got to the point I wouldn't even shoot them, caribou is just soooo much better eatin!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> finally! some round bales. lol


 Yeaa, it's all baled and picked up, I didn't even bother to take any picts...

SR


----------



## morewood

LondonNeil said:


> UK all time temperature record smashed before noon today. Temps are expected to peak been 3 and 4 pm. I think there will be a few less climate change deniers here by tonight.


I agree, but would like to know how much is actually caused by human activity and how much through the earths natural cycling. I remember reading about the major flooding.

About scrounging, got a call about a huge downed oak ....just 1.5 miles down the road. Friend called and asked if I wanted it.


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea that’s not good , lm going to Glacier NP beginning of September good amount of grizzlies up there, keep my eyes open


Don't let the bears keep you from enjoying the park. I've been there many times and I wish I could get back there some day. Ran into only one small grizzly on a trail. You going into the back country? If not, many good day hikes there.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Now it's something like 23C. Before noon today we hit 39.1C and I reckon by tonight somewhere is going to top 41C. It is FIRKIN' HOT!


Good thing you guy use ° Celsius; that would be over 100° Fahrenheit !

Philbert


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> Don't let the bears keep you from enjoying the park. I've been there many times and I wish I could get back there some day. Ran into only one small grizzly on a trail. You going into the back country? If not, many good day hikes there.


No problem, like in the previous was on Kodiak Island saw a bunch of Brown bears and have many bears in my home area.


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> finally! some round bales. lol


I heard the federal government was going to outlaw round bales.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodAbuser said:


> Have to listen to the generator to run it. Off grid cabin. Haul water from a spring.


Run pipe an install a tank system. had that at family ranch outside of Coverdale ( since sold). Found the hillside spring source, fed pipe into it then a series of gravity settling tanks. Line to cabin from there.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Spanish.


The one trail in the entire system up there I never made it to .


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> May need to reconsider.
> 
> 
> Hot and humid SUCKS!



^This.

I checked a while ago and it was 104° and 13% humidity.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> u got some good pix for the stump thread...



Stump thread???


----------



## mountainguyed67

LondonNeil said:


> The UK heatwave continues. London has had a few cooler days with highs of 26-27C and lows overnight of a more comfortable 15C but Sunday we heat up again. Monday and Tuesday are predicting new all time record highs for the UK. They think we could hit 40C! That's 104 f. Current record is 37.8C. we really don't do hot. Or any extreme weather, so this is infrastructure damaging, road surface melting, railway line buckling hot. It is at least wood pile drying I guess but heck, it's too hot! Supposed to drop back to mid 20s Celsius from Wednesday. That is what we are used to calling hot thank you!



What humidity %?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I hunted and shot Sitka blk. tails on Afognak, hunted and trapped on Kodiak too...
> 
> I always did my fishing a bit further north of there...
> 
> SR


Very nice! I hope your time up here was a good time!Trophy blacktail hunting is a passion of mine that ranks right up there with trolling for saltwater Kings. I have a pretty nice collection of trophy bucks that Ive taken over the years, but I do it for the meat also. Although most mature wall hangers are from the main Island of Kodiak,. Here are a couple in my collection off Afognak. Hopefully I'll have at least one more Afognak big buck on the wall this fall!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you are right there Sg - or fresh steelhead out of the Green River there in Seattle... i have had both! rewrites the word: delicious!!
> 
> that big salmon pix of KK's is awesome... what a grand time!
> 
> did he say how much it weighed? or thereabouts?


The bigger one was around 30lbs.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> Back in the 70's I bought king crab right off the boats in Homer, 50 cents a pound. Personally, I'm not fond on Dungeness, and also to be honest, I got burnt out on salmon long ago.
> 
> Here's the last two I caught,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like moose, I've shot so many that I got to the point I wouldn't even shoot them, caribou is just soooo much better eatin!
> 
> SR


Nice kings! Looks like they were caught in fresh water. To bad your burnt out on salmon. I was raised on it and have been eating it all my life! Stihl not and never will be burnt out on it! Do you remember the names of the boats you bought your crab off of?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> too many to read.... in one fell swoop. for me, at least....



Agreed, I often skip posts that went crazy with multi quote.


----------



## LondonNeil

mountainguyed67 said:


> What humidity %?


About 35%. It's cooler today, forecast is 26C, but humidity 65%


----------



## olm911

jellyroll said:


> Was offered seasoned Japanese cherry so i cut it up and piled the wood with the other exotics in the pile. It will come in handy for camping mid winter when i figure out how to put a hot tent stove in the back of truck that has a camper top.


What type of camp stove? You may be able to fabricate a carrier that will fit your receiver hitch.


----------



## ValleyForge

LondonNeil said:


> About 35%. It's cooler today, forecast is 26C, but humidity 65%


I saw this and thought of you…lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

singinwoodwackr said:


> Run pipe an install a tank system. had that at family ranch outside of Coverdale ( since sold). Found the hillside spring source, fed pipe into it then a series of gravity settling tanks. Line to cabin from there.


The spring flows out of a small cave in a rock wall close to the lowest spot on the property. It's a long ways and all uphill to the cabin.


----------



## Squareground3691

ValleyForge said:


> I saw this and thought of you…lol
> 
> View attachment 1004227


Yup Mother Nature giveth and she will take it back , evolution of mankind


----------



## farmer steve

Philbert said:


> Good thing you guy use ° Celsius; that would be over 100° Fahrenheit !
> 
> Philbert


Celsius always sounds so much cooler.


----------



## MustangMike

Squareground3691 said:


> Hope ur recovery goes good , what ya have done ?


Hernia surgery (right side this time, left was done about 30 years ago).

Broke down and took two extra strength Tylenol today, which reduced the discomfort a bit.

Have 3 black + blues, the one for the scope through the belly button is by far the worst.

I'm fine until I have to get up from the chair or out of the bed, and for some reason my left knee started acting up!

Luckily there is no pain lying down or sitting and walking and stairs are no problem. But putting sox on gets a little painful!

My brother cautioned me to go slow ... my father (who was very stubborn) had to have his re-done twice more after the initial operation - I don't want that!

On the other end of the scale, I get worried that I can't do the exercises for my back every morning. It is like a catch 22! And I hate being a couch potato!


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Hernia surgery (right side this time, left was done about 30 years ago).
> 
> Broke down and took two extra strength Tylenol today, which reduced the discomfort a bit.
> 
> Have 3 black + blues, the one for the scope through the belly button is by far the worst.
> 
> I'm fine until I have to get up from the chair or out of the bed, and for some reason my left knee started acting up!
> 
> Luckily there is no pain lying down or sitting and walking and stairs are no problem. But putting sox on gets a little painful!
> 
> My brother cautioned me to go slow ... my father (who was very stubborn) had to have his re-done twice more after the initial operation - I don't want that!
> 
> On the other end of the scale, I get worried that I can't do the exercises for my back every morning. It is like a catch 22! And I hate being a couch potato!


Yea taker easy, heal up


----------



## LondonNeil

ValleyForge said:


> I saw this and thought of you…lol
> 
> View attachment 1004227


That's definitely the messaging but not as fast from reality as any sensible person might think. Farmland/grassland/woodland fires in several locations including and London, some led to loss of homes. I've also seen coverage of fires on trains or the train network. Stuff overheating I guess. It's embarrassing but understandable, our infrastructure other built for it as we don't get these temps. This extreme weather is a once in a hundred year occurrence for us, but now seems to have happened twice in 3 years. Include the floods and other extreme events and or infrastructure is failing somewhere every year or two.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very nice! I hope your time up here was a good time!Trophy blacktail hunting is a passion of mine that ranks right up there with trolling for saltwater Kings.


 I lived in Alaska for many years, and hunted all over the state, anyway those antlers look pretty nice, I've shot a lot of bucks there, but I've never been much of a horn hunter.

Same with fishing, it's always been for the freezer and that's where those two kings went, that and I canned a bunch of it up in cans. I caught those kings near the mouth of the Kenai. When it comes to fish, Halibut is the real king! lol

I have no idea what the names of those boats were, 70's was a LONG time ago! lol

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I lived in Alaska for many years, and hunted all over the state, anyway those antlers look pretty nice, I've shot a lot of bucks there, but I've never been much of a horn hunter.
> 
> Same with fishing, it's always been for the freezer and that's where those two kings went, that and I canned a bunch of it up in cans. I caught those kings near the mouth of the Kenai. When it comes to fish, Halibut is the real king! lol
> 
> I have no idea what the names of those boats were, 70's was a LONG time ago! lol
> 
> SR


 Halibut is definitely great. And no fish in Alaska can fill a freezer faster than a big Halibut, but in my honest opinion. As far as white fish goes. I prefer the flavor cod or rockfish over halibut, and bigger halibut can be bland and dry. Even when properly cooked!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Hernia surgery (right side this time, left was done about 30 years ago).
> 
> Broke down and took two extra strength Tylenol today, which reduced the discomfort a bit.
> 
> Have 3 black + blues, the one for the scope through the belly button is by far the worst.
> 
> I'm fine until I have to get up from the chair or out of the bed, and for some reason my left knee started acting up!
> 
> Luckily there is no pain lying down or sitting and walking and stairs are no problem. But putting sox on gets a little painful!
> 
> My brother cautioned me to go slow ... my father (who was very stubborn) had to have his re-done twice more after the initial operation - I don't want that!
> 
> On the other end of the scale, I get worried that I can't do the exercises for my back every morning. It is like a catch 22! And I hate being a couch potato!


Get well bud!


----------



## ValleyForge

LondonNeil said:


> That's definitely the messaging but not as fast from reality as any sensible person might think. Farmland/grassland/woodland fires in several locations including and London, some led to loss of homes. I've also seen coverage of fires on trains or the train network. Stuff overheating I guess. It's embarrassing but understandable, our infrastructure other built for it as we don't get these temps. This extreme weather is a once in a hundred year occurrence for us, but now seems to have happened twice in 3 years. Include the floods and other extreme events and or infrastructure is failing somewhere every year or two.


La Niña has been one of the worst we’ve seen, it’s affecting the global weather patterns significantly. It’s been a bad 5 year cycle. 

stay cool brother!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> I heard the federal government was going to outlaw round bales.


i never heard that... but, seems that others have:

_APRIL 1, 2021 – Internal memos obtained from the USDA Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) indicate that the agency is getting prepared to recommend a ban on round bales for animal feed._


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i never heard that... but, seems that others have:
> 
> _APRIL 1, 2021 – Internal memos obtained from the USDA Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) indicate that the agency is getting prepared to recommend a ban on round bales for animal feed._


Us farmers will be bootlegging hay like back in the prohibition days..lol


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Halibut is definitely great. And no fish in Alaska can fill a freezer faster than a big Halibut, but in my honest opinion. As far as white fish goes. I prefer the flavor cod or rockfish over halibut, and bigger halibut can be bland and dry. Even when properly cooked!


a agree with both your choices…My neighbor is a rock fisher and brings me some all the time…and Skrei, mmmmmm….


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Back in the 70's I bought king crab right off the boats in Homer, 50 cents a pound. Personally, I'm not fond on Dungeness, and also to be honest, I got burnt out on salmon long ago.
> 
> Here's the last two I caught,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like moose, I've shot so many that I got to the point I wouldn't even shoot them, caribou is just soooo much better eatin!
> 
> SR


hi SR - it's a well known medical fact... palates change as we get older... for one reason or another. what area of the country did u catch those big salmons? impressive, imo! i still prefer salmon, poached if possible over beef. that is other than a good cheeseburger, don't particularly care for salmon patty burgers! lol

can't imagine a Pacific NW Crab Louie w/o Dungeness... yum! its all about flavors and those tasty crab legs pcs dipped in C L sauce are delightful! however, cleaning one fully is a bit of a pita! i was at one of our town's better seafood counters yesterday... cooked, prev frozen King Krab.... ready? $51.95/#! and Dungeness same preps... $32.95!

it's like shredding grass, etc... i long ago got my fill of such farm activities... couldn't pay me enuff to sit out on a tractor all day and cut grass... 

lol 

thanks for the comments. bit amazing u got King Krab for 50-cents... and yesterday's price here was $51.00/#


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Us farmers will be bootlegging hay like back in the prohibition days..lol




_'i have round bales, too!'_



can beer be far behind!!!! ?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning, bootleggers and all the rest of u outlaws and scalawags. Get well soon MustangMike.


----------



## LondonNeil

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-62232654 seems yesterday was the busiest day for London fire brigade since the blitz. Ok that's a sensationalist headline, but it was a busy day


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Us farmers will be bootlegging hay like back in the prohibition days..lol


----------



## MustangMike

I'll take the Salmon any day, but I'm not a flat fish guy (Flounder, Fluke, Halibut). But if it is fresh, I do really like Tuna, Swordfish and Artic Char. Striped Bass can also be pretty good (but I've never been a fan of freshwater bass).

Starting to feel better, not sure how much is due to the Tylenol, but I'm just glad I'm feeling somewhat better.

May actually clean a couple of guns while I'm feeling better (but can't do much)! Maybe even put a new scope on my Hastings Rifled Slug barrel (that fits my 870).

Picked up some of those Hornady SST Sabot Slugs (300 gr - 2,000 FPS). Will have to see if my gun likes them!


----------



## Be Stihl

LondonNeil said:


> Government had declared a national emergency. Well, I say government, you've probably heard we kinda don't have one just now..... The caretaker has declared a national emergency.


Don’t feel bad Neil, we kinda don’t have one here in America either at the moment.


----------



## ValleyForge

If you fish guys ever need to go to a Washington DC to bribe a politician, you’ll love this restaurant…it’s not one of those glam joints…









HOME


Simple grilled fish & American classics such as crab cakes in an unassuming spot with outdoor seats.




www.grillfishdc.com


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I'll take the Salmon any day, but I'm not a flat fish guy (Flounder, Fluke, Halibut). But if it is fresh, I do really like Tuna, Swordfish and Artic Char. Striped Bass can also be pretty good (but I've never been a fan of freshwater bass).
> 
> Starting to feel better, not sure how much is due to the Tylenol, but I'm just glad I'm feeling somewhat better.
> 
> May actually clean a couple of guns while I'm feeling better (but can't do much)! Maybe even put a new scope on my Hastings Rifled Slug barrel (that fits my 870).
> 
> Picked up some of those Hornady SST Sabot Slugs (300 gr - 2,000 FPS). Will have to see if my gun likes them!


hi MM - i am up for some lake side salmon grilling any day!  i saw some haddock at the seafood market yesterday. nice fillets. $12.95/#... doable. imo. 3 pcs for 13 and some homemade fires, too... chips... ok by me! and they had never frozen red snapper. $12.95/#. thinking that could be a bargain. no doubt had to buy entire fish. but... to go get is more costly than $12.95/# by time u loose early morning sleep to drive to Galveston... pay for ride out to snapper fields, long arduous unpleasant boat ride... fishing is ok...  then back. and buy bait. and prob pay the shore guys to clean, too. gets up there fast...

shoreside salmon fresh caught and to be grilled - Alaska


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> shoreside salmon fresh caught and to be grilled - Alaska
> View attachment 1004372


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

seems at times scrounging wood on this thread is _'off-topic!_' lol.... 

picked up a walk-in scrounge yesterday. a cedar board and some campwood oak drop. the cedar fence board is nbd! but, alas! it is cedar, not pine... and will make some nice kindling. as for the campwood... stix or cords galore...we tend our fires one piece at a time...  will try to get some gennie scrounging firewood pix on it...

even fire up the lil brute... , put a file to a camp axe... and make some kindling.


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> seems at times scrounging wood on this thread is _'off-topic!_' lol....
> 
> picked up a walk-in scrounge yesterday. a cedar board and some campwood oak drop. the cedar fence board is nbd! but, alas! it is cedar not pine... and will make some nice kindling. as for the campwood... stix or cords galore...we tend our fires one piece at a time...  will try to get some gennie scrounging firewood pix on it...
> 
> even fire up the lil brute... , put a file to a camp axe... and make some kindling...


How can you scrounge your wood if you don’t eat your fish…lol


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> Hernia surgery (right side this time, left was done about 30 years ago).
> 
> Broke down and took two extra strength Tylenol today, which reduced the discomfort a bit.
> 
> Have 3 black + blues, the one for the scope through the belly button is by far the worst.
> 
> I'm fine until I have to get up from the chair or out of the bed, and for some reason my left knee started acting up!
> 
> Luckily there is no pain lying down or sitting and walking and stairs are no problem. But putting sox on gets a little painful!
> 
> My brother cautioned me to go slow ... my father (who was very stubborn) had to have his re-done twice more after the initial operation - I don't want that!
> 
> On the other end of the scale, I get worried that I can't do the exercises for my back every morning. It is like a catch 22! And I hate being a couch potato!



I had my ultrasound yesterday, waiting for the surgical appointment now. I am NOT looking forward to being on restricted activity. I'm too active to just sit around. May have to take up walking again if that at leasst will be authorized.


----------



## Be Stihl

djg james said:


> Before I finished reading your post, I was going to suggest what I did. Took a tote and put a hip roof on it for all my nubbins. Yours is taller and easier to get into though.
> View attachment 1003397


That looks like an IBC tote, we have them at work. The cage surrounds a plastic 400 gallon tank. If so that is a good scrounge.


----------



## djg james

Be Stihl said:


> That looks like an IBC tote, we have them at work. The cage surrounds a plastic 400 gallon tank. If so that is a good scrounge.


Correct. The tree guy gave me a couple. Said he can get them free all the time.


----------



## djg james

You guys are making me hungry with all this fish talk. Never had the oportunity to try any of those mentioned. So, why don't you send me 10# of each fish and I'll tell you what my favorite is.

I always use the cheap bar oil at the local farm store. Currently, they have Cam2 for $6/Gal and Xtreme (summer) for $7/Gal. Either of these any good?


----------



## GeeVee

Salmon? Fresh like that? Sushi....


----------



## farmer steve

1


djg james said:


> You guys are making me hungry with all this fish talk. Never had the oportunity to try any of those mentioned. So, why don't you send me 10# of each fish and I'll tell you what my favorite is.
> 
> I always use the cheap bar oil at the local farm store. Currently, they have Cam2 for $6/Gal and Xtreme (summer) for $7/Gal. Either of these any good?


Never used that brand but at $6 a gallon I'd be all over it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Here is a little something to cheer up HRanch:


The lineup at my local Hardware Hank.


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> Here is a little something to cheer up HRanch:
> View attachment 1004428
> 
> The lineup at my local Hardware Hank.


Man, that's about like being at the car dealer - can choose lots of colors there!


----------



## JustJeff

Got a couple salmon last week in Georgian Bay. 

Got in a disagreement with a birch tree growing out at an angle while backing up my boat .. sigh... gorilla tape to the rescue!


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> Man, that's about like being at the car dealer - can choose lots of colors there!


Yup u can have almost any color out of that lineup.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource




----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

JustJeff said:


> Got a couple salmon last week in Georgian Bay.
> View attachment 1004435
> Got in a disagreement with a birch tree growing out at an angle while backing up my boat .. sigh... gorilla tape to the rescue!View attachment 1004436


Hey Jeff, score and unscore. Such is life!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning, we r getting a little rain this morning. Very little.


----------



## svk

Howdy

Been scrambling since returning from canoeing. A friend helped me re-organize my camping gear and except for sleeping bags I have all of it in clear bins now. So much more manageable when I can see what I have instead of shoved on shelves and in boxes.

One of the best weeks of summer up here, weather wise. Have been out on the lake for 5 of the last 6 sunsets.

I didn't read the last 11 pages, hopefully I did not miss anything monumental.

Over and out


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> didn't read the last 11 pages, hopefully I did not miss anything monumental.


Just a bunch of free cast iron cookware and obscure ammunition given away for free . . . 

Philbert


----------



## cat10ken

You also missed the free boats and Minnesota women looking to hook up!


----------



## ValleyForge

cat10ken said:


> You also missed the free boats and Minnesota women looking to hook up!


And the sushi..lol


----------



## svk

Awe shucks


----------



## svk

@Philbert I was in your neck of the woods yesterday but didn't have time to stop. Hopefully next time, it has been a while.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> How can you scrounge your wood if you don’t eat your fish…lol


?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> *You guys are making me hungry with all this fish talk. Never had the oportunity to try any of those mentioned. So, why don't you send me 10# of each fish and I'll tell you what my favorite is.*
> 
> I always use the cheap bar oil at the local farm store. Currently, they have Cam2 for $6/Gal and Xtreme (summer) for $7/Gal. Either of these any good?


i bet KK will!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> You guys are making me hungry with all this fish talk. Never had the oportunity to try any of those mentioned. So, why don't you send me 10# of each fish and I'll tell you what my favorite is.
> 
> I always use the cheap bar oil at the local farm store. * Currently, they have Cam2 for $6/Gal* and Xtreme (summer) for $7/Gal. Either of these any good?


Miller 6-pk, 16 oz $6.00 here. got a case yesterday


was almost down to the 911 level! lol


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ?


let me put my comment in better context..lol​​If you don't eat your fish, you can't have any srounging! How can you have any srounging if you don't eat your fish!”​


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GeeVee said:


> Salmon? Fresh like that? Sushi....


hi GV -

you like salmon sushi... or sushi better than salmon?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> let me put my comment is better context..lol​​If you don't eat your fish, you can't have any srounging! How can you have any srounging if you don't eat your fish!”​


oic - got it!!!

u r right VF


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> 1
> 
> Never used that brand but at $6 a gallon I'd be all over it.


heck yeah!!! at that price, i mite just put it in my crankcase, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Here is a little something to cheer up HRanch:
> View attachment 1004428
> 
> The lineup at my local Hardware Hank.


makes me think of the saying women oft toss out there:

Wanted: One Wheel Good...
well, u get the idea! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Man, that's about like being at the car dealer - can choose lots of colors there!


i was pretty sure he would like that front line row...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Got a couple salmon last week in Georgian Bay.
> View attachment 1004435
> Got in a disagreement with a birch tree growing out at an angle while backing up my boat .. sigh... gorilla tape to the rescue!View attachment 1004436


 wow! looks like some good fishing there, JJ! thanks for the pix... 

nice catch, very nice. how much did it weigh? any idea? my guess 18...22-25#s?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Hey Jeff, score and unscore. Such is life!


 that's life! it seems to all the time. well, me in any event...


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Miller 6-pk, 16 oz $6.00 here. got a case yesterday
> View attachment 1004534
> 
> was almost down to the 911 level! lol


Wow…I love the plastic bag!!! The government won’t let us have them here…..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning, we r getting a little rain this morning. Very little.


hi WA - wrong thread, but both topics off thread enuff to go well here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> Wow…I love the plastic bag!!! The government won’t let us have them here…..


yeah - 4 6's... but day before i got half what we bot in paper. needed some for up at the ranch. inventory. 

case of beer: (like a full cord, nor face case of beer...) 24

6 px x 4 = 24

pix is of one 'case'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Howdy
> 
> Been scrambling since returning from canoeing. A friend helped me re-organize my camping gear and except for sleeping bags I have all of it in clear bins now. So much more manageable when I can see what I have instead of shoved on shelves and in boxes.
> 
> One of the best weeks of summer up here, weather wise. Have been out on the lake for 5 of the last 6 sunsets.
> 
> *I didn't read the last 11 pages*, hopefully I did not miss anything monumental.
> 
> Over and out


just 11 pages of awesome pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cat10ken said:


> You also m'issed the free boats and Minnesota women looking to hook up!


_'wondering - where's svk!???


_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> let me put my comment in better context..lol​​If you don't eat your fish, you can't have any srounging! How can you have any srounging if you don't eat your fish!”​


well, din't get my cedar board or oak stix pix to post... but did get one or two of this swee lil scrounge. oak. w/kindling if needed! out of pups walk, 2 houses down across the street! couldn't pass it up.... and a pce from another neighbor's too. all oak. all ok with me. all will burn just fine... make 3 pcs some, 4 couple others...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## GeeVee

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi GV -
> 
> you like salmon sushi... or sushi better than salmon?


I really like Sushi, but if the Salmon is fresh caught with my own eyes, I do eat a ton of it on the grill, or I should say off the grill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was so sick of that dam loader being on my rotary cutting tractor, I took it off!







Then I took the tractor out on a job today,






MUCH better! lol

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that big un mite push 30 #s maybe. i have seen pix of the good ol days salmon fishing out in CQ.... and they were pulling in 40# salmon! one or two fill the freezer up real fast...
> 
> well, u get the idea
> View attachment 1004119


The bigger one the other day? If I had to guess. Id say 27 or 28 I don't put them on the scale unless I think they are 35 or bigger. The one in your picture is a Beautiful King! 40lb hog or bigger no doubt!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that big un mite push 30 #s maybe. i have seen pix of the good ol days salmon fishing out in CQ.... and they were pulling in 40# salmon! one or two fill the freezer up real fast...
> 
> well, u get the idea
> View attachment 1004119


When I had my skiff built in 2013 I hooked about a 35 pounder on her maiden voyage! Unfortunately our landing net was only big enough for silvers. After about three or four attempts to net the big king. The fish just flopping out of the net every time. The leader finally parted and all we could do was watch it slowly swim back down as the color faded away!  My fishing partner was pretty bummed out and felt bad. Heck, we were both bummed out! I told him it wasn't his fault. We both did all we could to net the fish and the net was simply just to small. He went to the Marine supply store the next day and bought the biggest landing net they had. About three days later while fishing a King tournament. My boat had three Kings hit her deck! All of them huge soaker hogs!!! A 50lb, a 56lb, and a 65lb fish! Winning us the tournament by a land slide! We crushed it! 171lbs between three King Salmon! No other boat even came close that tournament!  I'll post a picture for ya as soon as I get a chance to skiff back home from camp for supply's on one of my days off. Unfortunately, the pics are at home on my other phone.  Seems these days the big soaker kings are hitting Kingsman boat decks around here 
fewer and fewer every year!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodAbuser said:


> The spring flows out of a small cave in a rock wall close to the lowest spot on the property. It's a long ways and all uphill to the cabin.


Ah, so a pump would be needed unless the spring’s pressure is enough to compensate And that would be a stretch. the Romans figured this out  future project?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

MustangMike said:


> Hernia surgery (right side this time, left was done about 30 years ago).
> 
> Broke down and took two extra strength Tylenol today, which reduced the discomfort a bit.
> 
> Have 3 black + blues, the one for the scope through the belly button is by far the worst.
> 
> I'm fine until I have to get up from the chair or out of the bed, and for some reason my left knee started acting up!
> 
> Luckily there is no pain lying down or sitting and walking and stairs are no problem. But putting sox on gets a little painful!
> 
> My brother cautioned me to go slow ... my father (who was very stubborn) had to have his re-done twice more after the initial operation - I don't want that!
> 
> On the other end of the scale, I get worried that I can't do the exercises for my back every morning. It is like a catch 22! And I hate being a couch potato!


Just give it time! Had the right side done a couple years ago.
even now I have to pay attention to my body doing any heavy lifting. I’m getting pretty good at listening to the , “O hell no!” Cry, lol


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> slick deal! that roof is killer!
> 
> _"I am here for the pix!"_ lol... and the pro-level tips and perk how-to's, too! ~
> 
> some may like this delightful lil off-grid project...
> 
> 
> 
> ~ form follow function ~



Wait till the first big rain…


----------



## WoodAbuser

singinwoodwackr said:


> Ah, so a pump would be needed unless the spring’s pressure is enough to compensate And that would be a stretch. the Romans figured this out  future project?


Future project, yes.


----------



## MustangMike

singinwoodwackr said:


> Just give it time! Had the right side done a couple years ago.
> even now I have to pay attention to my body doing any heavy lifting. I’m getting pretty good at listening to the , “O hell no!” Cry, lol


This recovery is going slower than I expected. It is improving, but very slowly ... I was expecting more from the laparoscopic procedure.

Still have a black and blue that looks like someone tattooed a large Violet on my naval and some swelling and pain when I sit up.

I've been cautioned to wait 3 weeks for internal stuff to heal. Don't want to have to go through it again ... that's for sure!

This is putting a damper on my summer, but I'm planning on being good for hunting season. I need to be 100% by then, as I like to hunt some rugged areas, and not all of them have cell phone service if something goes wrong.


----------



## SS396driver

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


>



Did you actually scrap the SS table? It's worth a hell of a lot more than what you can get for it at scrape prices


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> This recovery is going slower than I expected. It is improving, but very slowly ... I was expecting more from the laparoscopic procedure.
> 
> Still have a black and blue that looks like someone tattooed a large Violet on my naval and some swelling and pain when I sit up.
> 
> I've been cautioned to wait 3 weeks for internal stuff to heal. Don't want to have to go through it again ... that's for sure!
> 
> This is putting a damper on my summer, but I'm planning on being good for hunting season. I need to be 100% by then, as I like to hunt some rugged areas, and not all of them have cell phone service if something goes wrong.


We are hoping for a full recovery and that it heals faster than expected. Hang in there.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a funny ad that popped up on FB marketplace.


----------



## alanbaker

WoodAbuser said:


> The spring flows out of a small cave in a rock wall close to the lowest spot on the property. It's a long ways and all uphill to the cabin.


Is there enough flow to run a ram pump?


----------



## WoodAbuser

alanbaker said:


> Is there enough flow to run a ram pump?


Based on what I have learned about them there may be enough flow, but not enough drop. It takes 1 foot of drop to raise the water 10 feet with a properly sized ram pump.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Spent the last couple days cutt'n right of way. 

I threw the timber in opposite directions right up the center of the right of way the keep a path open for hiking in and out as we get further up the cut.




Had some on a hill top needing thrown down to the end of a spur road ribboned off the be built. The ones I left are all leaning hard up the hill and will be fell later when we come in from the top This unit is mostly small timber we just trip for the processors with very little bucking involved.
When it comes to rotten punky snaggs. Never trust your holding wood. As it plays a small roll in controlling the fall when in sever stages of decomposition. This snag wasn't even that bad and It broke off the stump during early commitment at 50% Stihl holding long before the face closed! 
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

WoodAbuser said:


> Based on what I have learned about them there may be enough flow, but not enough drop. It takes 1 foot of drop to raise the water 10 feet with a properly sized ram pump.


There is a "clean water spring" just off the border of my upstate property also, but it is at the lowest point of my property and down a very steep hill, you have to be very careful climbing it with the ATV as your front will start to come up, so it just makes more sense to bring water from home.

That said, it is good to know that it is there in case of emergency. When they used to quarry the Bluestone, they would test it every year and it was always good. Also, I have never seen when it does not flow.


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> There is a "clean water spring" just off the border of my upstate property also, but it is at the lowest point of my property and down a very steep hill, you have to be very careful climbing it with the ATV as your front will start to come up, so it just makes more sense to bring water from home.
> 
> That said, it is good to know that it is there in case of emergency. When they used to quarry the Bluestone, they would test it every year and it was always good. Also, I have never seen when it does not flow.


Mine flows year around also at 45 degrees. Could use it for AC


----------



## Saiso

High of 37C with the humidity today but the kids and wife are away most of the day so why not catch up on a bit of firewood. All cut on my wood lot. All red maple and white birch (I try to keep my sugar maple, yellow birch, beech for milling). Not doing much other than splitting the odd few + piling under the deck.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Loving the pictures @Kodiak Kid, keep them coming! Stay out of harm's way as much as possible too!


----------



## JustJeff

Wind blew a tree down at my in-laws this week. I'm not even sure what it is but it's a 3 trunk mess growing out of a ditch edge. One trunk still standing, one over the ditch and pagewire fence and one leaning on a spruce. I'd like to say I used a Dutchman to bring it the rest of the way down but I had to do it myself. Ahahaha, see what I did there?. Anyway the leaners are on the ground and mostly cut up. To dang hot and humid for this kind of work. Put in almost 3 hours and I'm just worthless. I'll finish it tomorrow and next week hopefully when it cools down.


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> Phew! UK is starting another heatwave with warm air up from Spain/North Africa.... my car still has the Sahara dust on it from the last one in June. Managed to get out between the girls gym and swim lessons so before the heat was too bad... Although it was still hot in all the gear. A tank through the ea4300. A lot was blocking up unsplitable chunks and the chain was getting dull anyway so half way through I got the file out. It went much better after. I'm not far off done. Almost 4 cord CSS still got about a m³ of the big heavy Oak crotches out the front. They will need at least a tank through the 365 cutting into small pieces that I can split and blocking up the stuff that just can't. It's a PITA to do, but a run to the dump is the other option, also a PITA and at least this way I get firewood.
> 
> After the girls swim lessons I came out the pool to see a guy working away on a little of logs.... He looked like he had a lot to learn. Don't work in the heat of the afternoon for one, how to sharpen good chain for 2, how to use his axe for 3 as he seemed to be blocking up very splittable rounds with the saw despite a husqvarna splitting axe laying on the pile, and get on with it while the wood is green for 4 (I spotted the pile of delivered logs months ago. Oh and 5, with fuel prices surging if you leave logs right by the street they grow legs (he had a sign on his pile 'please don't take my logs!')


He's still not learnt to avoid the heat of the early afternoon, and judging by the fact his wood pile doesn't seem to have shrunk any I don't think he's learnt much yet, but he has bought a 2 in1 file! Now maybe two hands and a little bit more effort than the tickling he was doing... Maybe. I see the file as a positive step and I commend his determination. He would be dangerous if he knew what he was doing.

Still I guess the sign must be working


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> Wind blew a tree down at my in-laws this week. I'm not even sure what it is but it's a 3 trunk mess growing out of a ditch edge. One trunk still standing, one over the ditch and pagewire fence and one leaning on a spruce. I'd like to say I used a Dutchman to bring it the rest of the way down but I had to do it myself. Ahahaha, see what I did there?. Anyway the leaners are on the ground and mostly cut up. To dang hot and humid for this kind of work. Put in almost 3 hours and I'm just worthless. I'll finish it tomorrow and next week hopefully when it cools down.


I can completely understand about the weather. I dropped four standing dead maple last week, and they're still laying in the woods. Been too hot here, and a lot of rain, so I've been waiting for a decent break in the weather to drag them out and buck them. I just can't take the heat the way I used to anymore.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi chipper - car problems on the road  i am always concerned about engine temps, especially traveling on hiway in these temps! 118f heat index in Dallas area yesterday! when i pop hood to ck eng oil, i feel all around the water sys hoses... looking for soft spots on or in hoses. drips or a-f leaks... so far so good!  eng coolant loss would park me on side of road real fast! and then that no good!! and no a/c!! day or night... and i know it can all happen with the suddeness of a broken shoelace! hmm, i should up my intrumt. scan time and frequency during such flights...
> 
> glad u got it all fixed. good job!
> 
> 
> 
> that barn!


I'm not worried about them, even though the cooling fan on the van hasn't been working for yrs(I keep forgetting to fix it), but I often check gauges. Having driven truck or a long time, you get used to watching them as well as your mirrors. Guess my pre-trip inspection wasn't as good as yours, or I would have caught the soft spot in the heater hose.
Glad the guy wasn't a jerk, could have been a real bad situation if he was.
Thanks.
I'm looking forward to getting the electric in the barn soon. I just ground a stump that was near the location it will be run, can't be far off now .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I heard the federal government was going to outlaw round bales.


I saw that study done at Michigan State University Ag Dept, said the cows weren't getting a square meal.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i never heard that... but, seems that others have:
> 
> _APRIL 1, 2021 – Internal memos obtained from the USDA Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) indicate that the agency is getting prepared to recommend a ban on round bales for animal feed._


Notice the date "April 1" .


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Mine flows year around also at 45 degrees. Could use it for AC


Was at a buddies on wed, he had a large horse trough with water running into it to cool the drinks




for the party(not horses lol), overflow went into is pond.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I came home from the cabin earlier today than normal. When it it 90 degrees and 98% humidity I decided the central air at home sounded very inviting.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Was at a buddies on wed, he had a large horse trough with water running into it to cool the drinks
> 
> 
> 
> for the party(not horses lol), overflow went into is pond.


That would be a good use for it.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> I came home from the cabin earlier today than normal. When it it 90 degrees and 98% humidity I decised the cantral air at home sounded very inviting.


All those spelling errors, I'd guess the heat really got to you .
90 here now with a low humidity for us of 49%, it doesn't feel nearly as bad as 90 normally does.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> That would be a good use for it.


Yeah, not sure what the temp was, but the drinks were certainly chilled.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> All those spelling errors, I'd guess the heat really got to you .
> 90 here now with a low humidity for us of 49%, it doesn't feel nearly as bad as 90 normally does.


You liked it before I got a chance to fix it. Anybody called u a smarta$$ yet today.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> You liked it before I got a chance to fix it. Anybody called u a smarta$$ yet today.


The brain swelling must be going down  .
Not yet today, but the day isn't over .
Besides, in comparison to what I've been called, that would be a compliment.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> The brain swelling must be going down  .
> Not yet today, but the day isn't over .
> Besides, in comparison to what I've been called, that would be a compliment.


Still have a headache so there may still be some swelling. Nice I was able to compliment u.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Still have a headache so there may still be some swelling. Nice I was able to compliment u.


Hope it goes away soon.
I had one the other day, happens when I'm out working all day and don't get into the house until 10:45 . Rented a stump grinder and I had to get the most out of it!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Hope it goes away soon.
> I had one the other day, happens when I'm out working all day and don't get into the house until 10:45 . Rented a stump grinder and I had to get the most out of it!


What's it cost you to rent a stump grinder? Also, is it run off of a tractor's PTO, or have it's own engine? I've been considering buying a PTO powered one for awhile, but then forgot about it, and forgot what they cost to buy. I'd love to have one, so that when I cut trail through my woods for the tractor/UTV, I could just grind the stumps down afterwards.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

WoodAbuser said:


> Mine flows year around also at 45 degrees. Could use it for AC


 So does mine,






It's where all the water coming into my house, comes from.

SR


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> What's it cost you to rent a stump grinder? Also, is it run off of a tractor's PTO, or have it's own engine? I've been considering buying a PTO powered one for awhile, but then forgot about it, and forgot what they cost to buy. I'd love to have one, so that when I cut trail through my woods for the tractor/UTV, I could just grind the stumps down afterwards.


$265 out the door for a day(8hrs on the machine), self powered with tracks and around 25hp. It did just fine for what I was doing, but more power and a larger wheel would have been nice for a few I did, but the job I rented it for I needed something that wouldn't track up the yard, which had a sprinkler system(read soft), a hill into the back yard that also slopped to the side. 
I did a total of 18 stumps, about half just below the surface for mowing and the others much deeper, it used just over 8 gallons of gas in just under 8 hrs. I was pretty whooped the day I rented it as I drove about 120 miles and ground 17 of the stumps and hauled the grindings from the job to the trailer. The next morning I ground the last and biggest double stem cherry I dropped for a neighbor a couple yrs ago, it took me about an hr, but it had some root flares that ran out about a ft off the stump and were still exposed(it was flush cut before I started on it. I did a black locust that was cut about 8" off the ground that took 2 hrs, it was only 15" across.
Thought I had a video dropping the cherry, but that was at a different neighbors, dropping a nice sized black locust.
Here's what I have on the cherry, fun tree.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have the Woodland Mills pto stump grinder, it works pretty good, and I have made some money with it.

It's not ideal, on some tractors, but it works great on mine.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have the Woodland Mills pto stump grinder, it works pretty good, and I have made some money with it.
> 
> It's not ideal, on some tractors, but it works great on mine.
> 
> SR


What's the HP recommendations for it? 
Stock teeth?
I wasn't too far from you grabbing the grinder and fuel up the rd in Sparta.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> $265 out the door for a day(8hrs on the machine), self powered with tracks and around 25hp. It did just fine for what I was doing, but more power and a larger wheel would have been nice for a few I did, but the job I rented it for I needed something that wouldn't track up the yard, which had a sprinkler system(read soft), a hill into the back yard that also slopped to the side.
> I did a total of 18 stumps, about half just below the surface for mowing and the others much deeper, it used just over 8 gallons of gas in just under 8 hrs. I was pretty whooped the day I rented it as I drove about 120 miles and ground 17 of the stumps and hauled the grindings from the job to the trailer. The next morning I ground the last and biggest double stem cherry I dropped for a neighbor a couple yrs ago, it took me about an hr, but it had some root flares that ran out about a ft off the stump and were still exposed(it was flush cut before I started on it. I did a black locust that was cut about 8" off the ground that took 2 hrs, it was only 15" across.
> Thought I had a video dropping the cherry, but that was at a different neighbors, dropping a nice sized black locust.
> Here's what I have on the cherry, fun tree.
> View attachment 1004987



Nice


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Yes, stock teeth, its rated 45 pto hp max, and that's what the tractor I put it on has. I forget the min., but 25 pto hp comes to mind.

I'd hate to run it on a 25 hp tractor...

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

ValleyForge said:


> let me put my comment in better context..lol​​If you don't eat your fish, you can't have any srounging! How can you have any srounging if you don't eat your fish!”​



I knew what you meant right away.


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice


Thanks .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, stock teeth, its rated 45 pto hp max, and that's what the tractor I put in has. I forget the min., but 25 pto hp comes to mind.
> 
> I'd hate to run it on a 25 hp tractor...
> 
> SR


Not sure I'd want to have to watch one over my shoulder.
Yeah, a 25hp is pretty small for a larger wheel, can't imagine one on my little tractor.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I ground 32 stumps with it one day, I try to sit a bit sideways. Anyway, I made back half of what I paid for the grinder, that day. lol

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ground 32 stumps with it one day



What size?


----------



## Bubster

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, stock teeth, its rated 45 pto hp max, and that's what the tractor I put it on has. I forget the min., but 25 pto hp comes to mind.
> 
> I'd hate to run it on a 25 hp tractor...
> 
> SR


Have the same grinder on a 41 hp Mahindra.A local guy wanted $50/stump,which really aint that bad,but my wife and I had 47 stumps in our yard and pasture.I paid $1900 new about 3 years ago.I make new stumps everyday so it has really paid for itself.Just wish my tractor seat would spin around.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> What size?


 All sizes, biggest one was 32".

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ground 32 stumps with it one day, I try to sit a bit sideways. Anyway, I made back half of what I paid for the grinder, that day. lol
> 
> SR


That's awesome. 
Sounds like it does a great job.
Nice having an ROI like that, that is if you have/had other jobs to pay for it .


----------



## chipper1

May be some scrounging around here tomorrow, some good storms rolling thru. They are saying up to 70mph winds and penny sized hail, haven't seen winds that high or any hail yet though. Had one lightening bolt that sounded real close, could have taken out a tree, find out tomorrow.


----------



## Bubster

mountainguyed67 said:


> What size?





chipper1 said:


> May be some scrounging around here tomorrow, some good storms rolling thru. They are saying up to 70mph winds and penny sized hail, haven't seen winds that high or any hail yet though. Had one lightening bolt that sounded real close, could have taken out a tree, find out tomorrow.
> View attachment 1005044


3 inch hail and 70 mph winds rolled through about an hour north of me 3 hours ago.Not very common here in WV,but this summer has been extreme.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


>



I suggest getting a Hookeroon…will help a bunch on jobs like that. Nice haul!
she wants you, lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> All sizes, biggest one was 32".
> 
> SR



Thanks, trying to get an idea of how time consuming it is.

I don’t like stumps either, I dug one out early summer. About 2-1/2’ across.


----------



## ValleyForge

Bubster said:


> 3 inch hail and 70 mph winds rolled through about an hour north of me 3 hours ago.Not very common here in WV,but this summer has been extreme.


La Niña has been bad…it’s an historic 5 year cycle…


----------



## 501Maico

Bubster said:


> 3 inch hail and 70 mph winds rolled through about an hour north of me 3 hours ago.Not very common here in WV,but this summer has been extreme.


We had very high winds about the same time in Maryland. No precipitation and short lived. I heard a close by transformer screaming and the power went out for about a minute.


----------



## sean donato

Got started on my chimney project. What a mess taking down the old chimney was, I wad glad when I got it all down, I knew it was rough but not as bad as it turned out to be. As I suspected whoever put it up used minimal mortar in the joints and the Terra cotta was held in by nails in the joints and no mortar in between them. Well save for one last section it's been replaced with a triple walled stainless chimney now. Still have to do the flashing around it when the last piece cones in. Company I got everything from this spring changed brands so I had to order the last section, was the hole reason I went with the dura vent brand, I had a source locally. Oh well. The last 36" section should show up this week. 
And for those wheel barrow guys...


----------



## chipper1

Morning guys.
No big trees down, but a 2" limb and plenty of smaller ones, maybe next time lol.
Have a great Sunday.


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> So does mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's where all the water coming into my house, comes from.
> 
> SR


Mine runs 24/7 this is the overflow about 70 yards from the cistern. 
View attachment IMG_2699.MOV


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks, trying to get an idea of how time consuming it is.
> 
> I don’t like stumps either, I dug one out early summer. About 2-1/2’ across.


 The speed is mostly dependent on what tractor the grinder is on.

Best way to judge the speed of grinding, is to watch some you-tubes showing the grinder in action, there's several of them online.

SR


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Mine runs 24/7 this is the overflow about 70 yards from the cistern.
> View attachment 1005098


That's awesome. Would be awesome to have something like that here, I'd build a trout pond, I like trout. Now we're back on topic .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I saw that study done at Michigan State University Ag Dept, said the cows weren't getting a square meal.
> 
> Notice the date "April 1" .


hi chipper, 4/1.... hmm, u may have a point there. i did not see that date...


----------



## JustJeff

This is my mystery tree. May be box elder but usually see more pink in the core. Got 2 trailer loads of brush hauled off so far. I brought it home and am going to borrow my cousin's wood chipper and make some mulch. Still half the tree to cut, one half stem down and the one still standing that I'll fell one I get the other crap out of the way.....and hopefully cooler temps. Scattered rain today and a nice breeze but still swampy humidity.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

oak scrounge i picked up one block or so from the house. was headed to grocery for an item and spied it. picked it up after visit to store... well seasoned campwood, just the kind i like! 

campfires day before and yesterday:


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1005211



This is a campfire?

Funny looking campfire!


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Morning guys.
> No big trees down, but a 2" limb and plenty of smaller ones, maybe next time lol.
> Have a great Sunday.


Kindling?


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome. Would be awesome to have something like that here, I'd build a trout pond, I like trout. Now we're back on topic .


I plan on a pond in the future.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome. Would be awesome to have something like that here, I'd build a trout pond, I like trout. Now we're back on topic .


 Trout pond? You mean like this one?







We used to raise trout...

SR


----------



## Lee192233

JustJeff said:


> This is my mystery tree. May be box elder but usually see more pink in the core. Got 2 trailer loads of brush hauled off so far. I brought it home and am going to borrow my cousin's wood chipper and make some mulch. Still half the tree to cut, one half stem down and the one still standing that I'll fell one I get the other crap out of the way.....and hopefully cooler temps. Scattered rain today and a nice breeze but still swampy humidity.
> View attachment 1005202
> View attachment 1005204
> View attachment 1005205


Looks like box elder to me.


----------



## JustJeff

Substantial brush pile. 4 loads in my 5x13 trailer. Maybe I should start a scrounging brush thread .. lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> Substantial brush pile. 4 loads in my 5x13 trailer. Maybe I should start a scrounging brush thread .. lol
> View attachment 1005245


Probably not. Then fishing would be off topic.


----------



## farmer steve

JustJeff said:


> This is my mystery tree. May be box elder but usually see more pink in the core. Got 2 trailer loads of brush hauled off so far. I brought it home and am going to borrow my cousin's wood chipper and make some mulch. Still half the tree to cut, one half stem down and the one still standing that I'll fell one I get the other crap out of the way.....and hopefully cooler temps. Scattered rain today and a nice breeze but still swampy humidity.
> View attachment 1005202
> View attachment 1005204
> View attachment 1005205


Reminds me of basswood.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> Reminds me of basswood.


Basswood leaves are bigger than your hand and they have a serrated edge.


----------



## Lee192233

Chainsaw milled for the first time this afternoon. Started on that oak piece that I brought home form my parent's cottage. Made one cut and ran out of time. The 660 worked pretty well. 

Here's what I found...


Pretty awesome looking grain.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ground 32 stumps with it one day, I try to sit a bit sideways. Anyway, I made back half of what I paid for the grinder, that day. lol
> 
> SR





Sawyer Rob said:


> I ground 32 stumps with it one day, I try to sit a bit sideways. Anyway, I made back half of what I paid for the grinder, that day. lol
> 
> SR


Dang, at $200 a pop…price around here…that’s a hellofa day


----------



## Sawyer Rob

singinwoodwackr said:


> Dang, at $200 a pop…price around here…that’s a hellofa day


 Where did those numbers come from?? I'm lost...

SR


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawyer Rob said:


> Where did those numbers come from?? I'm lost...
> 
> SR


Price around here for stump grinding …$200ea.
32 stumps? $6400…


----------



## chipper1

singinwoodwackr said:


> Price around here for stump grinding …$200ea.
> 32 stumps? $6400…


The "free" state of Idaho don't sound as free as the name would imply .
The prices I've heard are $3-4 an inch measured at the ground, obviously there are variables to consider such as distance to the job, how many stumps, are the stumps decomposing or harder woods, and are you just grinding, leaving the chips, raking chips, removing them and adding topsoil and seeding.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

chipper1 said:


> The "free" state of Idaho don't sound as free as the name would imply .
> The prices I've heard are $3-4 an inch measured at the ground, obviously there are variables to consider such as distance to the job, how many stumps, are the stumps decomposing or harder woods, and are you just grinding, leaving the chips, raking chips, removing them and adding topsoil and seeding.


Yea…same price back in Cali, SF Bay Area.
crazy


----------



## JustPlainJeff

It ended up being a gorgeous day here for the most part. A high of about 74, but a nice breeze, and just a few drops of rain. Spend seven or eight hours in the woods. Today was very productive by my standards LOL! I really like using the quick hitch to drag logs. It works like a log arch.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

And a few more pics. "Little Orange" earned his keep today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

singinwoodwackr said:


> Price around here for stump grinding …$200ea.
> 32 stumps? $6400…


 That WOULD be a pile of money!

The day I ground 32 stumps, I only charged for 26 of them. I felt like giving the guy a little break, as there were so many of them, and also the guy is a customer friend who keeps me busy with other tractor work.

SR


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Kindling?


For the bonfire .
I'll be lighting that soon again since the temps are dropping overnight here now and we got some good rain. Then I need to clean it out, probably 7 or 8 loads of ash in there using the little tractor, it really needs cleaned.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Just came in from putting out the trash and recycling. Never have much of either. I was greeted to a large wasp nest full of wasps when i opened the recycling been. It was a surprise cause a month ago I sprayed a nest half that size in there. Thot I got them all cause it was so early in the morning. So much for that idea. Killed a bunch today again.
I expect them and am leary of moving stuff at the cabin, but not here at the house.


----------



## svk

Hey guys.

Couple of things:

The last time I had stumps ground here it was two dollars an inch and he let you run the measuring tape. Good guy, retired and does this as a hobby.

In addition to the wind storm a month ago that was probably the second worst windstorm in my lifetime, we had a significant burst last week and several people lost trees. I only lost one balsam that I’ve been meaning to cut anyway.

Yesterday and the boys spend about eight hours each working at my neighbors clearing brush. In addition to them lining their wallets nicely for their time, we ended up with about a cord of mixed softwood for free.

Hope all is well with you folks, this week’s project is fixing my sons F150, the composite cam gear stripped out on the straight six.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> The last time I had stumps ground here it was two dollars an inch and he let you run the measuring tape. Good guy, retired and does this as a hobby.
> 
> In addition to the wind storm a month ago that was probably the second worst windstorm in my lifetime, we had a significant burst last week and several people lost trees. I only lost one balsam that I’ve been meaning to cut anyway.
> 
> Yesterday and the boys spend about eight hours each working at my neighbors clearing brush. In addition to them lining their wallets nicely for their time, we ended up with about a quart of mixed softwood for free.
> 
> Hope all is well with you folks, this week’s project is fixing my sons F150, the composite cam gear stripped out on the straight six.
> 
> View attachment 1005493
> View attachment 1005495


when their miles get high enough, they are notorious for that


----------



## LondonNeil

Will it have munched valves?


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> Will it have munched valves?


Luckily its not an interference engine! From what I hear the main goal is to get all of the bits of gear out of the oil pan so they don't circulate.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Luckily its not an interference engine! From what I hear the main goal is to get all of the bits of gear out of the oil pan so they don't circulate.


Or plug the oil pickup.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Or plug the oil pickup.


That too


----------



## Philbert

Thanks to A.S. and Google, I now know what an ‘interference engine’ is!

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was another nice day out today, I made lumber!

Here's one of the logs, headed to the BSM,







With it loaded on the mills deck, I made the first cut,






and then went around, taking slabs off to make a cant,






With a cant made, I started taking 2x12's off,






With a few more logs milled, I started to get a nice pile of lumber built up!






All of the slabs, get cut up for firewood,






SR


----------



## Lionsfan

LondonNeil said:


> Will it have munched valves?


No


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Luckily its not an interference engine! From what I hear the main goal is to get all of the bits of gear out of the oil pan so they don't circulate.


Definite! I had a 400M that did that. Little chunks would jam up the distributor gear and shear the pin. Cost me more than one muffler! Ultimately, I ended up pulling the intake and the pan and flushing it out with 20 gallons of fuel oil.


----------



## HighRidgePines

turnkey4099 said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday, waiting for the surgical appointment now. I am NOT looking forward to being on restricted activity. I'm too active to just sit around. May have to take up walking again if that at leasst will be authorized.


I had robotic surgery about two years ago and I was on restricted lifting for only 10 days. I was amazed.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Some pics of my last scrounge out at my sister’s house, I drove out with the kids and my dad so had 3 generations of scroungers.

We took this dead Eucalyptus down and diced it up. Had the Ms201, 550XP, PS7900 and ported MS661. My BIL also had his MS170 and 455 rancher.

The limbs had to be felled at shoulder height I used the 661 with 28” bar for this. I was not a big fan felling with the angry beast at shoulder height, I should have used the 7900 for this job.

In the end I put one tank through the 661, 2 tanks through the 7900, 2 tanks through the 550xp and 4 tanks through the MS201.

This was the first time I’ve given the 201 a good run and I have to say I loved it. So much nicer in the hand than the 170. You could seriously run the 201 all day and not get worn out.

I had a run of the BIL’s saws and they get the job done just not as nice to use.
Ended up with a good 3 cord of wood.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Definite! I had a 400M that did that. Little chunks would jam up the distributor gear and shear the pin. Cost me more than one muffler! Ultimately, I ended up pulling the intake and the pan and flushing it out with 20 gallons of fuel oil.


I didn’t notice any bits of gear around the crank so hopefully it’s all down in the pan. One of my friends mentioned dropping the pan and another one said I’m going to need a lift the engine to drop the pan which makes that sound a lot less fun. I guess I’ll need to take a look at that and see.


----------



## Lee192233

Cut 2 more slabs tonight. Here's the 660 with the 42" bar on it.

Some beautiful grain...


The widest slab at 32" just about maxed out the 36" mill. I should be able to get 3 more nice slabs. As Mike said she sucks gas. It used a little less than 1/2 tank per 48" long cut.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> The "free" state of Idaho don't sound as free as the name would imply .
> The prices I've heard are $3-4 an inch measured at the ground, obviously there are variables to consider such as distance to the job, how many stumps, are the stumps decomposing or harder woods, and are you just grinding, leaving the chips, raking chips, removing them and adding topsoil and seeding.


I just saw an ad for $5 an inch measured at the top in Mass.


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I didn’t notice any bits of gear around the crank so hopefully it’s all down in the pan. One of my friends mentioned dropping the pan and another one said I’m going to need a lift the engine to drop the pan which makes that sound a lot less fun. I guess I’ll need to take a look at that and see.


We used to replace a couple rusted through Ford oil pans a month when the late 80s to 96 trucks were more common. The 300 definitely needs the engine to be lifted. We had a 2×6 with a half circle cut out on one end to match the balancer. After removing the fan and shroud we would jack the engine enough to slip the pan out to the rear. You also have to remove the oil pickup and maybe the oil pump to get it to come out. It's been at least ten years since I did one. Not terribly hard but it's messy.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I just saw an ad for $5 an inch measured at the top in Mass.


How many you getting done .
I guess that wouldn't be terrible if they were smaller trees, lots of variables though.


----------



## chipper1

Jeffkrib said:


> Some pics of my last scrounge out at my sister’s house, I drove out with the kids and my dad so had 3 generations of scroungers.
> 
> We took this dead Eucalyptus down and diced it up. Had the Ms201, 550XP, PS7900 and ported MS661. My BIL also had his MS170 and 455 rancher.
> 
> The limbs had to be felled at shoulder height I used the 661 with 28” bar for this. I was not a big fan felling with the angry beast at shoulder height, I should have used the 7900 for this job.
> 
> In the end I put one tank through the 661, 2 tanks through the 7900, 2 tanks through the 550xp and 4 tanks through the MS201.
> 
> This was the first time I’ve given the 201 a good run and I have to say I loved it. So much nicer in the hand than the 170. You could seriously run the 201 all day and not get worn out.
> 
> I had a run of the BIL’s saws and they get the job done just not as nice to use.
> Ended up with a good 3 cord of wood.
> View attachment 1005558
> 
> View attachment 1005559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005560
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005562


I'm not sure you posted this in the right thread  .
That's a lot of wood, and what a pain felling like that. That's when a tractor bucket comes in handy.
That's a nice selection of saws, great 4 saw plan you have, how nice it is to have the right saw for the job. You already know it, but I really wouldn't want to be without the little saws myself, my ms201 and ms200 rear handles get run quite a bit, glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was another nice day out today, I made lumber!
> 
> Here's one of the logs, headed to the BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it loaded on the mills deck, I made the first cut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then went around, taking slabs off to make a cant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a cant made, I started taking 2x12's off,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a few more logs milled, I started to get a nice pile of lumber built up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the slabs, get cut up for firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Looks great Rob. You building a deck so I can swing by and catch some of those trout . I was thinking of you guys today at the zoo when everyone was feeding the large trout there .


----------



## MustangMike

Was planning to go to the range today for a few days as the temps were scheduled to drop out of the 90s (after the rain this morning it was only about 80 this afternoon). I don't like shooting centerfires in real high heat as it increases pressures and can mess up your groups.

Wanted to shoot my Winchester Black Shadow in 270 WSM, but when I went to clean the scope lens on my Cabela's 3 X 12 scope, the eyepiece was moving left, right, up and down, so I removed it and replaced it with a Vortex Crossfire II (3 X 9 X 40).

I had also done some research and concocted a new handload for it ... a Barnes 130 grain MRX (no longer made) over 65 grains of RL-22 with a standard Win LR primer. If you go to the Alliant website, you will see that they don't use magnum primers in the short magnum shells, which when you think of it makes sense (the short, fat powder charge is more efficient and easier to light).

The Barns MRX bullets had a patented core that was heavier than lead, but they were very expensive and only manufactured for a very short time. This results in a bullet that is shorter than it's all copper counterparts and is more appropriate for use in the 270 WSM short necked case.

I was able to get my new load sighted in, and it grouped within an inch at 100 yds, so I was satisfied. Between the scope change and the reloading, it was a lot of work to reach the end of this project, but it is nice when it all works out!

Published info on this cartridge is all over the map, but velocity should be about 3,200 FPS with this load in my rifle. I have cronographed other loads in the past.

The Nosler manual says this load will produce 3,393 FPS with a magnum primer, which I think in nonsense. On the other end, Barnes says you can stuff 67.5 grains of RL-22 in the case for a velocity of 3,235 with a magnum primer. I think that load is way too hot and the velocity is understated.

I'm more in line with Alliant ... they say 66 grains with a standard primer results in 3,228 FPS, but I'm in agreement with the Nosler manual maximum charge of 65 grains.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## JustPlainJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 1005574


Stealing this one for sure!!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Jeffkrib said:


> Some pics of my last scrounge out at my sister’s house, I drove out with the kids and my dad so had 3 generations of scroungers.
> 
> We took this dead Eucalyptus down and diced it up. Had the Ms201, 550XP, PS7900 and ported MS661. My BIL also had his MS170 and 455 rancher.
> 
> The limbs had to be felled at shoulder height I used the 661 with 28” bar for this. I was not a big fan felling with the angry beast at shoulder height, I should have used the 7900 for this job.
> 
> In the end I put one tank through the 661, 2 tanks through the 7900, 2 tanks through the 550xp and 4 tanks through the MS201.
> 
> This was the first time I’ve given the 201 a good run and I have to say I loved it. So much nicer in the hand than the 170. You could seriously run the 201 all day and not get worn out.
> 
> I had a run of the BIL’s saws and they get the job done just not as nice to use.
> Ended up with a good 3 cord of wood.
> View attachment 1005558
> 
> View attachment 1005559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005560
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005562


If you're impressed with the 201 now, have it ported. I bought my 201tcm new last year, it was okay...but I was kinda disappointed with it compared to the various 020/200t's that I've run. So much so that I was looking for basket case 200ts that weren't going for an arm and a leg.

Recently, I threw the cylinder on the lathe and ported it...I really didn't do much to it, but it reallllly woke up after that. Throttle response is electric on it now...it feels like a little mini-500i lol. Stihl is pretty good with the timing numbers on most of their new saws, but I think they left quite a bit room for improvement on the 201. 

I have a climbing job tomorrow. I'm debating on the 201tcm or the Echo 2511t. One tree requires quite a bit more brushing out, so I might use the 2511 on that one...save the 201 for the other tree. 

Saw line-up for tomorrow's job: 2511t, 201tcm, ms400r, 500i, and the 066 for the falling cuts on the spars.


----------



## turnkey4099

HighRidgePines said:


> I had robotic surgery about two years ago and I was on restricted lifting for only 10 days. I was amazed.



I hope mine goes as well. Still haven't heard from the surgeon but did get a letter from my doctor saying that the surgeon has been notified.


----------



## Jeffkrib

chipper1 said:


> I'm not sure you posted this in the right thread  .
> That's a lot of wood, and what a pain felling like that. That's when a tractor bucket comes in handy.
> That's a nice selection of saws, great 4 saw plan you have, how nice it is to have the right saw for the job. You already know it, but I really wouldn't want to be without the little saws myself, my ms201 and ms200 rear handles get run quite a bit, glad you're enjoying it.


I was thinking to myself how much trying to fell a realy big tree with an Ms880 or 90 would have sucked especially if you had to hold the saw a neck height.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sierra_rider said:


> If you're impressed with the 201 now, have it ported. I bought my 201tcm new last year, it was okay...but I was kinda disappointed with it compared to the various 020/200t's that I've run. So much so that I was looking for basket case 200ts that weren't going for an arm and a leg.
> 
> Recently, I threw the cylinder on the lathe and ported it...I really didn't do much to it, but it reallllly woke up after that. Throttle response is electric on it now...it feels like a little mini-500i lol. Stihl is pretty good with the timing numbers on most of their new saws, but I think they left quite a bit room for improvement on the 201.
> 
> I have a climbing job tomorrow. I'm debating on the 201tcm or the Echo 2511t. One tree requires quite a bit more brushing out, so I might use the 2511 on that one...save the 201 for the other tree.
> 
> Saw line-up for tomorrow's job: 2511t, 201tcm, ms400r, 500i, and the 066 for the falling cuts on the spars.


Id love to port the Ms201 but I’ll live with it. How are you liking your Ms400, I have a 30cc gap between my 550XP and 7900 which would be nicely filled by an Ms400


----------



## Lee192233

Jeffkrib said:


> Id love to port the Ms201 but I’ll live with it. How are you liking your Ms400, I have a 30cc gap between my 550XP and 7900 which would be nicely filled by an Ms400


Do it! I love mine.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> If you're impressed with the 201 now, have it ported. I bought my 201tcm new last year, it was okay...but I was kinda disappointed with it compared to the various 020/200t's that I've run. So much so that I was looking for basket case 200ts that weren't going for an arm and a leg.
> 
> Recently, I threw the cylinder on the lathe and ported it...I really didn't do much to it, but it reallllly woke up after that. Throttle response is electric on it now...it feels like a little mini-500i lol. Stihl is pretty good with the timing numbers on most of their new saws, but I think they left quite a bit room for improvement on the 201.
> 
> I have a climbing job tomorrow. I'm debating on the 201tcm or the Echo 2511t. One tree requires quite a bit more brushing out, so I might use the 2511 on that one...save the 201 for the other tree.
> 
> Saw line-up for tomorrow's job: 2511t, 201tcm, ms400r, 500i, and the 066 for the falling cuts on the spars.


Have you ever timed cuts between the 200 and the 201, the 201 wins, but man does the 200 sound better. 
The 201 also sips fuel compared to the 200.
My 201 rear handle has the easy start, very nice feature, sure wish my 200t did for in tree use that would be nice. 
If I could find a 201tcm that was in like condition of my 200t for a good price I'd sell my 200t. It's crazy what guys are selling/ getting for 200's right now.


Jeffkrib said:


> I was thinking to myself how much trying to fell a realy big tree with an Ms880 or 90 would have sucked especially if you had to hold the saw a neck height.


The right saw for the job is nice, so is having a Japanese stool to get you up to the right height .


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> I was thinking to myself how much trying to fell a realy big tree with an Ms880 or 90 would have sucked especially if you had to hold the saw a neck height.


That is why I really like my ported 462s and Hybrids. Great power to weight, and much easier to hold in place than a 660 or larger saw.


----------



## sean donato

Good afternoon everyone. Had a productive weekend. Got the escape painted and cleaned up, chimney is up save for a few things, got the basement (my shop area) cleaned up, and got started on the crew cab. I did a little jig when I got the carpet out, the floor is in great shape! Really I can't believe how nice it is since it's been sitting out side since 2005 with the back window missing. Cab corners look cherry also. 
Few pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## JustJeff

Back to the definitely box elder at the in laws. Finished cutting the fallen tree parts and cleaned up the brush. Felled the small stem that is still standing in the first picture. I had about a five degree window to lay it down in to avoid the fence and other trees. It was leaning pretty hard directly towards the fence. It was also heavily branched on that side. I squinted at it for a bit then cut my notch a little further to the side away from the lean than I wanted it to go. Made the back cut and left more hinge on the lean side and cut right to the hinge on the high side. This is technique is called the justjeff German Irishman. I'm sure a real feller would slap his palm over his face and shake his head but it seemed like the thing to do and the tree fell exactly where I wanted it to. I'll take luck over skill any day! A 201/261/460 combo would have been sweet but I used the poulan pro 5020 with the screen removed, muffler opened up and 71 drive links of Stihl rs on the stock bar. Sweated enough for the evening and hopefully have a son or two with me when I go back to haul brush and wood away.


----------



## Lionsfan

Sat down this evening to toss back a few and clean up the garlic bulbs I've picked over the last couple weeks. Nobody really needs that much garlic, but it's one of my favorite things to grow.


----------



## djg james

Lionsfan said:


> Sat down this evening to toss back a few and clean up the garlic bulbs I've picked over the last couple weeks. Nobody really needs that much garlic, but it's one of my favorite things to grow.
> 
> View attachment 1005779


What varieties do you grow? Isn't early to be digging them?


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> What varieties do you grow? Isn't early to be digging them?


All hardnecks, some purple stripe, some porcelain, some rocambole. I plant around Halloween and usually harvest right about now.


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> This is technique is called the justjeff German Irishman.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone know where there's any good fishing around this area  .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Lionsfan said:


> Sat down this evening to toss back a few and clean up the garlic bulbs I've picked over the last couple weeks. Nobody really needs that much garlic, but it's one of my favorite things to grow.


 We've been growing garlic about forever, it's very easy to grow.

Best way to clean it is, once you dig it, lay it out on the grass in the sun, and hit it with the garden hose until clean. Then leave it there in the sun and it will dry out very nicely.

Then you can braid it or top it or whatever you like to do with it.

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Jeffkrib said:


> Id love to port the Ms201 but I’ll live with it. How are you liking your Ms400, I have a 30cc gap between my 550XP and 7900 which would be nicely filled by an Ms400



I highly recommend the 400. Weight like a 362, power like a strong 440. It's my rear handle saw of choice for climbing. I used it today once the 2511 ran out of bar length. Eventually the 400 even ran out of bar length(25",) and I even took the 500i w/32" aloft.


chipper1 said:


> Have you ever timed cuts between the 200 and the 201, the 201 wins, but man does the 200 sound better.
> The 201 also sips fuel compared to the 200.
> My 201 rear handle has the easy start, very nice feature, sure wish my 200t did for in tree use that would be nice.
> If I could find a 201tcm that was in like condition of my 200t for a good price I'd sell my 200t. It's crazy what guys are selling/ getting for 200's right now.
> 
> The right saw for the job is nice, so is having a Japanese stool to get you up to the right height .



No timed cuts compared to a 200t. The biggest difference was the responsiveness after porting and bumping up the compression. My 201tcm just revved slowly...advancing the timing isn't really a "thing" on the newer 201s. Just throwing a degree wheel on it, it was apparent why it built revs slowly. 

The cylinders are so small, you can't do much with them, but it doesn't take much to wake them up.

Mine sounds pretty good now. I muffler modded it with a piece of tubing that comes out the side. I even put it at a 45* angle so it looks like a hot rod lol. Sorry, but no pictures. I think my favorite sounding climbing saw is my MM'ed 2511t...sounds like a swarm of angry bees. My favorite sounding saw of all, is my triple port 066. Obnoxiously loud, but has a nice deep lope at idle.


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> Id love to port the Ms201 but I’ll live with it. How are you liking your Ms400, I have a 30cc gap between my 550XP and 7900 which would be nicely filled by an Ms400


Jeff. I find myself picking up the 400 most of the time now that I have it. Running it with a 20" bar. I haven't needed to put the 25" bar on it but I'm sure it would cut just fine. Better order one right away.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> How many you getting done .
> I guess that wouldn't be terrible if they were smaller trees, lots of variables though.


None, I own a Rayco 1665 stump grinder.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I highly recommend the 400. Weight like a 362, power like a strong 440. It's my rear handle saw of choice for climbing. I used it today once the 2511 ran out of bar length. Eventually the 400 even ran out of bar length(25",) and I even took the 500i w/32" aloft.
> 
> 
> No timed cuts compared to a 200t. The biggest difference was the responsiveness after porting and bumping up the compression. My 201tcm just revved slowly...advancing the timing isn't really a "thing" on the newer 201s. Just throwing a degree wheel on it, it was apparent why it built revs slowly.
> 
> The cylinders are so small, you can't do much with them, but it doesn't take much to wake them up.
> 
> Mine sounds pretty good now. I muffler modded it with a piece of tubing that comes out the side. I even put it at a 45* angle so it looks like a hot rod lol. Sorry, but no pictures. I think my favorite sounding climbing saw is my MM'ed 2511t...sounds like a swarm of angry bees. My favorite sounding saw of all, is my triple port 066. Obnoxiously loud, but has a nice deep lope at idle.


I don't usually find the need for a quick revving saw, but would rather have a wider sweet spot in the power curve, and out of the box the 201 beats the 200 in that area. Many times when I cut I don't even rev the saw until after I set it on the wood, I'm not brushing out softwoods though. It used to be that guys were always dogging the 201s even after stihl fixed the issues and then went to the mtronic setup, these days most know what I stated to be true.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> None, I own a Rayco 1665 stump grinder.


That's a beasty machine. One of the guys I use for stumps has one, bummer is he can't always get where I want him to be, that why I had to rent this last time and also because of the job time-line.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning all. Cowboy254 have u still been helping HRanch with his PT?


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> That's a beasty machine. One of the guys I use for stumps has one, bummer is he can't always get where I want him to be, that why I had to rent this last time and also because of the job time-line.


It is a beast and tough to get into tight places. I only use it on our property behing my tractor. I paid $1400 for it used and it needed some work.


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning all. Cowboy254 have u still been helping HRanch with his PT?


Man, I wish! I'm in seeing doc right now since I seemed to have a setback yesterday and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> It is a beast and tough to get into tight places. I only use it on our property behing my tractor. I paid $1400 for it used and it needed some work.


That's a great price.
Sure you could recoup that quickly if you did a few stumps, but even just doing yours you've probably already paid for it.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Man, I wish! I'm in seeing doc right now since I seemed to have a setback yesterday and it just doesn't feel right.


Hang in there


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> I don't usually find the need for a quick revving saw, but would rather have a wider sweet spot in the power curve, and out of the box the 201 beats the 200 in that area. Many times when I cut I don't even rev the saw until after I set it on the wood, I'm not brushing out softwoods though. It used to be that guys were always dogging the 201s even after stihl fixed the issues and then went to the mtronic setup, these days most know what I stated to be true.



I think I found that sweet spot with mine, where it kept it's torque, yet has that zippy powerband for limbing. 

I could see it not being a big deal in broad trees, but a quick saw works well for our conifers. Not uncommon for me to be able to zip several limbs without changing my position in the tree. I did a hardwood removal yesterday, each cut was just slower and more deliberate, if that makes sense. When I'm climbing a pine, I'm just peeling limbs off as fast as I can move the saw.


----------



## GrizG

Cut up the storm damage felled ash trees from the neighbor's property that fell on my family's property... also a little something I picked up new for $500. Pivot in the wrong location so it lifts the wheels off the ground about 3" when vertical... certainly fixable. "Lost" in the warehouse for several years plus.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

GrizG said:


> Cut up the storm damage felled ash trees from the neighbor's property that fell on my family's property... also a little something I picked up new for $500. Pivot in the wrong location so it lifts the wheels off the ground about 3" when vertical... certainly fixable. "Lost" in the warehouse for several years plus.
> 
> View attachment 1006004
> View attachment 1006005


500? Wow, you can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## GrizG

JustPlainJeff said:


> 500? Wow, you can't beat that with a stick!


That's what I figured. Split about an 1/8th cord of oak to try it out... too busy to do any more at the moment!


----------



## sundance

GrizG said:


> That's what I figured. Split about an 1/8th cord of oak to try it out... too busy to do any more at the moment!


Did they lose any more of them? Hell of a deal.


----------



## LondonNeil

Absolutely!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm going to cut the slabwood that comes off my BSM into my "self-unloading" trailer. Here it is getting loaded off the end of my splitter,







Problem is, this 50's era trailer has taken a beating over the years, and you can see in this pict. it's getting some holes in the sides,






Well, last summer I was rotary cutting a big field on an industrial site, and there was a sheet of tin laying in my way, so thinking I may need it someday, I threw it in the back of my PU, AND today was that day!

So, I took my side grinder with a cutoff wheel and split the sheet down the middle, as that made it just the right size to bolt on the side of my trailer,






No it isn't "pretty", but I couldn't care less about THAT, I'm not into show, I'm into GO! lol

SR


----------



## Logger nate

Found some good fire starter the other day, pine blow down, full of pitch, sure smelled good 

Moved to a camp ground job today closer to home, sure nice to be out of the dust and dead trees for a bit


----------



## WoodAbuser

Logger nate said:


> Found some good fire starter the other day, pine blow down, full of pitch, sure smelled good View attachment 1006023
> View attachment 1006024
> Moved to a camp ground job today closer to home, sure nice to be out of the dust and dead trees for a bitView attachment 1006025


Looks like your running a superduty. Is it a diesel?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> I can completely understand about the weather. I dropped four standing dead maple last week, and they're still laying in the woods. Been too hot here, and a lot of rain, so I've been waiting for a decent break in the weather to drag them out and buck them. I just can't take the heat the way I used to anymore.


I hear that! I don't do well in the heat these days either bud!


----------



## Logger nate

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like your running a superduty. Is it a diesel?


Yes sir, 99 7.3


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Found some good fire starter the other day, pine blow down, full of pitch, sure smelled good View attachment 1006023
> View attachment 1006024
> Moved to a camp ground job today closer to home, sure nice to be out of the dust and dead trees for a bitView attachment 1006025


Beautiful tailgate pic!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, 99 7.3


I love my 01 7.3. Oh and heavy on the sir!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> I love my 01 7.3. Oh and heavy on the sir!


My old man bought an 89 F350 custom four door with the 7.3 and a standard five speed. Man what a pick up! No turbo though. They didn't install the turbo until later year models I believe.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> My old man bought an 89 F350 custom four door with the 7.3 and a standard five speed. Man what a pick up! No turbo though. They didn't install the turbo until later year models I believe.


Have owned a lot of pickups. Half, 3/4 and one ton, but this is the first diesel I have had and I wish I had been buying them all along.


----------



## olyman

Kodiak Kid said:


> My old man bought an 89 F350 custom four door with the 7.3 and a standard five speed. Man what a pick up! No turbo though. They didn't install the turbo until later year models I believe.


83 and 84 it was optional on the 7.3 IDI


----------



## Vtrombly

I have a 98 2500 V10 thing is a beast but I never miss a gas station however it can pull down a house.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> My old man bought an 89 F350 custom four door with the 7.3 and a standard five speed. Man what a pick up! No turbo though. They didn't install the turbo until later year models I believe.


Nice!
I like my pickup, I liked my last one better in some ways, 95 7.3 5 speed


----------



## mountainguyed67

Vtrombly said:


> it can pull down a house.



Video?


----------



## Vtrombly

mountainguyed67 said:


> Video?


I might not have an actual video of it pulling down a house but I can for sure get a video of it running has an odd sound to it for sure.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> That's a great price.
> Sure you could recoup that quickly if you did a few stumps, but even just doing yours you've probably already paid for it.


I had to replace the lower two cutter wheel bearing pillow blocks @ $200 for the pair. A new double link chain, $60 and a new banded drive belt which was around $75 if I recall correctly. I have done 50 or 60 stumps on our property with it since I bought it. It has paid for itself easily. I just put a new battery in it back in May. I have a fairly new 65hp Wisconsin V465D motor for it with electronic ignition that has under 300 hours on it. I bought that motor for $300 in a used concrete cutter from a local rental company that upgraded all of its equipment. My motor uses a bit of oil every time I use it. Hopefully in the near future I will be swapping this one on to my stump grinder.


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> We used to replace a couple rusted through Ford oil pans a month when the late 80s to 96 trucks were more common. The 300 definitely needs the engine to be lifted. We had a 2×6 with a half circle cut out on one end to match the balancer. After removing the fan and shroud we would jack the engine enough to slip the pan out to the rear. You also have to remove the oil pickup and maybe the oil pump to get it to come out. It's been at least ten years since I did one. Not terribly hard but it's messy.


Thank you. Maybe if I poured enough diesel fuel through the engine as someone had mentioned, I can wash everything out of the oil drain hole.


----------



## GrizG

sundance said:


> Did they lose any more of them? Hell of a deal.


Well... they are going to build a new warehouse. Who knows what might turn up as they clear out the old one!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Thank you. Maybe if I poured enough diesel fuel through the engine as someone had mentioned, I can wash everything out of the oil drain hole.


I think it's worth a shot. That's what I would do. Should be able to get most of it out.


----------



## Cowboy254

Now normally I would make sure I catch up on all the posts before posting myself but I couldn't let this go. I go away for a couple of weeks and you blokes let this atrocity occur?? 



LondonNeil said:


> I had a knock at the door yesterday evening, wasn't expecting anyone so immediately thought it's likely someone who will ask, 'do you want that wood?' and glance sheepishly at the remaining Oak out the front of the house. Now what's left there after my heroic 60 + wheel barrow marathon, is about a third of a cube of the most horrible big crotches and huge 'risk a hernia or slipped disk just to look at them' bits. I need to get the big saw out to chunk them up a bit before they go in the barrow to the back. So as I walked to the door I was considering saying, ' no you can have it if you like.'. However recognising that would lead to scrounge membership revocation I thought maybe...'I'll sell it, yours for £20'..... But no. I open the door and the guy starts as I expected, ' hi I pass by lots and see you've always got loads of wood....'. Go on I think..... And then there's an unexpected twist....'I've just taken down a load of Leylandii, it's all cut up into short bits, would you like it?'
> 
> When I regained my voice, I had to thank him for thinking of me but pass! I've no room! I am full. My wife would have ripped my balls off if I'd done different.... Scrounge card tendered for surrender
> 
> I remember my brother's advice when starting to scrounge.... Be prepared for feast and famine, never turn wood down because you 'have enough'. Well this summer has been feast. Actually it's been over doing it somewhat but with our gas prices expected to rise another 75%. (yes, 75%, on top of the almost doubling we've already seen in the last year) I'm glad I've wood and wood stoves. It's financially sensible even when on the mains now.



I never thought I'd see the day. Neil, you keep scrounging until your front yard looks like this, and that's after you've filled the 15 cord shed. If your kids look as impressed as mine did, well that's just a bonus.




Now I have to go back to reading the last fortnight's posts, I'll see you all in a week.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> Now normally I would make sure I catch up on all the posts before posting myself but I couldn't let this go. I go away for a couple of weeks and you blokes let this atrocity occur??
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day. Neil, you keep scrounging until your front yard looks like this, and that's after you've filled the 15 cord shed. If your kids look as impressed as mine did, well that's just a bonus.
> 
> View attachment 1006060
> 
> 
> Now I have to go back to reading the last fortnight's posts, I'll see you all in a week.


Is that pile now as small as the kids were then . 
It sure is a nice pile though.


----------



## svk

Well, I’ve been divorced one year as of yesterday. It’s been an interesting (and mostly good) journey.


----------



## LondonNeil

Good, glad to hear it!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Well, I’ve been divorced one year as of yesterday. It’s been an interesting (and mostly good) journey.


I've been divorced once myself. It's a bittersweet feeling. I don't regret not being with the ex, but I hated getting divorced. Forget the 50% financial stake that I lost, I just felt like a "failure" when going through it. I'm personally WAY better off without her, and now having my current wife, but I just felt like there was a stigma attached to going through a divorce. You DO know why divorces are so expensive, right? BECAUSE THEY'RE WORTH IT!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I know that I could use the search function, and that this question has been asked and discussed probably 5K times on this forum, but I want to ask it again here on this thread, because I value the guys opinions that post on this page more so than all of the other threads. 

I've now acquired a lot more different sized bars and chains now than I've ever had before, and hand sharpening all of them is getting to be a PITA, due to having to mount them on a bar, and then on a powerhead etc....So, I think I'm going to get a grinder. Cost isn't a huge concern, I have no problem paying a few hundred bucks for one that you guys think is worth it, but would you steer me in the direction of ones that you guys prefer please? I haven't researched them yet, but I'm guessing that they will all allow you to put them at a 30 degree (or whichever specific angle you want) pitch, correct? In any event, which ones do you guys like and recommend the most? Thanks.


----------



## GeeVee

JustPlainJeff said:


> I know that I could use the search function, and that this question has been asked and discussed probably 5K times on this forum, but I want to ask it again here on this thread, because I value the guys opinions that post on this page more so than all of the other threads.
> 
> I've now acquired a lot more different sized bars and chains now than I've ever had before, and hand sharpening all of them is getting to be a PITA, due to having to mount them on a bar, and then on a powerhead etc....So, I think I'm going to get a grinder. Cost isn't a huge concern, I have no problem paying a few hundred bucks for one that you guys think is worth it, but would you steer me in the direction of ones that you guys prefer please? I haven't researched them yet, but I'm guessing that they will all allow you to put them at a 30 degree (or whichever specific angle you want) pitch, correct? In any event, which ones do you guys like and recommend the most? Thanks.


Yeah, just downsize, period. All this hobbying around and stuff is fun for a while. But, get yourself down to a few good saws, and spares for each, and call it a day. Keep up with your bread and butter, and don't look on the other side of the fence, that grass isn't realy greener, its just more work to go get you some to eat......


----------



## JustPlainJeff

GeeVee said:


> Yeah, just downsize, period. All this hobbying around and stuff is fun for a while. But, get yourself down to a few good saws, and spares for each, and call it a day. Keep up with your bread and butter, and don't look on the other side of the fence, that grass isn't realy greener, its just more work to go get you some to eat......


But isn't it FASTER to use a grinder vs. putting all of the chains on a powerhead to sharpen each one?


----------



## sundance

JustPlainJeff said:


> But isn't it FASTER to use a grinder vs. putting all of the chains on a powerhead to sharpen each one?


I don't use a grinder. Some of the Oregon and Tecomec units get good review. Philbert has some good posts about them.
Personally, I would get them all sharp and then sharpen on the saw as needed. If you jam one up you might end the day with a couple to do. I usually use a Granberg jig for mine. Also have a Stihl FG-2 (unobtanium in the US) that I use when I've got a decent number to sharpen.
Lots of grinder fans out there however. I'm sure a few will weigh in shortly.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Thank you. Maybe if I poured enough diesel fuel through the engine as someone had mentioned, I can wash everything out of the oil drain hole.


One thing of note, that was 20 gallons of fuel oil paid for by a former employer. I could have dumped 100 gallons through it without it costing a dime.


----------



## JustJeff

I had a grinder at one time. Albeit a cheaper one. It did ok once I got the hang of it but I personally had better results hand filing. I sharpen on the saw. On the rare occasions that I run a saw long enough to dull a chain, I am usually tired enough to need a break and will hand file on the tailgate while I catch my breath. Once home, I'll sharpen and clean filter before the saw goes back on the shelf. I don't swap bars very often, when I go to the longer bar, it stays on for the day. I'm sure the grinder folks love theirs but I'll stick with filing. I'm pretty careful and rarely rock a chain and I do keep a spare just in case.
It all depends on how much cutting you do I'd guess. For me and my 10 facecord a year I have more equipment than I need. One good ms460 with 2 bars, 2 pos cheapo poulans that I plan on replacing with a quality saw if they ever quit but they keep cutting. It's easy to get caught up in believing you need umpteen ported fire breathing pro saws with 3 bars each and a bucket of chains. Nothing wrong with that, just easy to cross over from firewood cutter to chainsaw enthusiast. The whole reason I burn wood is to save money, so for me the file is all I need


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> But isn't it FASTER to use a grinder vs. putting all of the chains on a powerhead to sharpen each one?


Only if you have a lot of chains that are really messed up. I have an oregon grinder I like it, I don't use it much unless a chain is really buggered up. 
I like @sundance advice, which I'm trying to do myself. Just get down to a few saws to keep the bases covered and get rid of the rest of them. With buying the ms400cm I haven't really touched any of my other saws and have contemplated getting rid of about half of them.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Only if you have a lot of chains that are really messed up. I have an oregon grinder I like it, I don't use it much unless a chain is really buggered up.
> I like @sundance advice, which I'm trying to do myself. Just get down to a few saws to keep the bases covered and get rid of the rest of them. With buying the ms400cm I haven't really touched any of my other saws and have contemplated getting rid of about half of them.


Never owned a Stihl (except my Kombi powerhead) but it really sounds like they knocked it out of the park with the 400. If it weren't for the sticker price, I'd probably cave in and buy one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Paging @Philbert , Philbert to aisle 5, customer witha grinder question waiting please.

Btw, no need for a powet head. Bar in vice, chain of the right guage in the bar, length irrelevant, bungee cord or weight and hook used to pull the chain tight to the bar, file away.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

LondonNeil said:


> Bar in vice, chain of the right guage in the bar, length irrelevant, bungee cord or weight and hook used to pull the chain tight to the bar, file away.


Hmmmmm. That's a good idea. I've never heard of/thought of that one. I think I'll try that. Much better than continually swapping chains onto a powerhead and bar just to file three or four chains.


----------



## Philbert

JustPlainJeff said:


> I know that I could use the search function, and that this question has been asked and discussed probably 5K times on this forum, but I want to ask it again here on this thread, because I value the guys opinions that post on this page more so than all of the other threads.
> 
> I've now acquired a lot more different sized bars and chains now than I've ever had before, and hand sharpening all of them is getting to be a PITA, due to having to mount them on a bar, and then on a powerhead etc....So, I think I'm going to get a grinder. Cost isn't a huge concern, I have no problem paying a few hundred bucks for one that you guys think is worth it, but would you steer me in the direction of ones that you guys prefer please? I haven't researched them yet, but I'm guessing that they will all allow you to put them at a 30 degree (or whichever specific angle you want) pitch, correct? In any event, which ones do you guys like and recommend the most? Thanks.


Problem is that your question can’t be answered by this group in this thread. A lot of it is personal preference, techniques, situation, etc. That is why there are so many threads, which are worth visiting. 

My general advice is: ‘There are lots of ways to sharpen: everyone needs to find something that works for them.’

The method you choose could be independent of the number and variety of chains you sharpen. As noted above, some file guides (e.g. Granberg style) will work on a bar clamped in a vice, if you don’t have the powerhead. 

I am a ‘grinder guy’. I literally have dozens of different file guides, grinders, rotary sharpeners, etc., which I like to try and use. I might like to use some of the others, if touching up a chain in the field. Or just for ‘fun’. 

But when I have a *large batch of chains to sharpen, I prefer the grinder for consistency and speed. 

*Note that when I get a large batch of chains, they are usually damaged, or filed by inexperienced folks, and need a lot of correction. 

If you are cleaning up all your chains at once, a grinder is a good choice. But once you get them straight, you might be able to keep up with filing, if you prefer, or ‘finish off’ with a file, which some guys like to do. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Broke this down into a few posts, to keep things readable. 

If you were to buy a grinder, per your post, I would recommend the Oregon 520-120 grinder. It is a higher quality than the ‘copycat’, grinders, has features that you might appreciate later, will keep more of its value if you decide to sell it later, is supported for parts and warranty, has few things to ‘go wrong’ even after many years, etc. 

More importantly, it comes with good quality wheels (which do the actual grinding). Like many things, grinding takes a little knowledge, skill, and experience to get good. Check out the 511a thread (earlier model) for tips and info. 






511A Grinder - Improvements / Tweaks?


I read some of the threads on tweaking the Northern Tool grinders, and thought that we ought to have one for the venerable Oregon 511A (and related Italian grinders). This model does not have the same quality issues as the knock-offs, and I know that it has been replaced by the 511AX, but there...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> Never owned a Stihl (except my Kombi powerhead) but it really sounds like they knocked it out of the park with the 400. If it weren't for the sticker price, I'd probably cave in and buy one.


I've owned and used lots of stihl saws and products in my life and I can confidently say the ms400 is the only thing I've used or bought for them that made me wonder why I didn't have one the second they came out. I was the world's biggest fan if the husqvarna 562xp, but the ms400 is faster, more powerful and lighter. (By nearly a full pound according to my shipping scale.) It's ergonomics are very good. Air filter/filtration system is superb for a stihl. (They use the husqy "air injection" set up, plus an actual decent filter design.) It starts just as easy as my carb saws, doesn't matter if it's cold or hot. Yep I'm a fan, and that's coming from a guy that has bought only husqy saws since 2012. I'm actually keen to have my friend that's logs around here use it. He was a stohl guy back in the 070 days then went to husqvarna with the 372xp saws came out, now he's on to a 572xp. I'd really like to say the ms400 will run right there with the 572xp and is a lot lighter. Won't be able to tell till we can get some time to meet up and compare them. The price is kinda steep, but I firmly believe this may be one of the last saws I buy new. Build quality is very good imo. Heck even the av is better then the older saws. It's almost like stihl said "hey, let's take the best aspects of our competition and use them in our saw."


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> I've been divorced once myself. It's a bittersweet feeling. I don't regret not being with the ex, but I hated getting divorced. Forget the 50% financial stake that I lost, I just felt like a "failure" when going through it. I'm personally WAY better off without her, and now having my current wife, but I just felt like there was a stigma attached to going through a divorce. You DO know why divorces are so expensive, right? BECAUSE THEY'RE WORTH IT!


Agree with everything you said! This put my retirement back a few years…probably. 

I say probably because my ex was very good at spending but not so good at pitching in to make it or saving it. I’m looking at 3 to 5 years later for retirement with less annual income yet at the same point there’s no guarantee we could’ve retired at my earlier projections due to her spending habits.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> I've owned and used lots of stihl saws and products in my life and I can confidently say the ms400 is the only thing I've used or bought for them that made me wonder why I didn't have one the second they came out. I was the world's biggest fan if the husqvarna 562xp, but the ms400 is faster, more powerful and lighter. (By nearly a full pound according to my shipping scale.) It's ergonomics are very good. Air filter/filtration system is superb for a stihl. (They use the husqy "air injection" set up, plus an actual decent filter design.) It starts just as easy as my carb saws, doesn't matter if it's cold or hot. Yep I'm a fan, and that's coming from a guy that has bought only husqy saws since 2012. I'm actually keen to have my friend that's logs around here use it. He was a stohl guy back in the 070 days then went to husqvarna with the 372xp saws came out, now he's on to a 572xp. I'd really like to say the ms400 will run right there with the 572xp and is a lot lighter. Won't be able to tell till we can get some time to meet up and compare them. The price is kinda steep, but I firmly believe this may be one of the last saws I buy new. Build quality is very good imo. Heck even the av is better then the older saws. It's almost like stihl said "hey, let's take the best aspects of our competition and use them in our saw."


I feel the same way about my ported 462s, except I've always been a Stihl fan and a big fan of the 044/440s.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> It starts just as easy as my carb saws, doesn't matter if it's cold or hot.


I'm confused.........You're talking about your 400, which IS a carbureted saw, correct? To my knowledge, the 500i is the only non-carb'd saw in production at the moment, right?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> I feel the same way about my ported 462s, except I've always been a Stihl fan and a big fan of the 044/440s.


I've got a 462, and like it a lot as well. I had never really considered having any porting done on any of my saws, and I really don't NEED to do it, as I'm happy with it's performance now. But just for s#$%s and giggles, I might get mine ported. What is the ballpark cost of sending one out to like Jason Egan, or somebody like that to have it done?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

svk said:


> Agree with everything you said! This put my retirement back a few years…probably.
> 
> I say probably because my ex was very good at spending but not so good at pitching in to make it or saving it. I’m looking at 3 to 5 years later for retirement with less annual income yet at the same point there’s no guarantee we could’ve retired at my earlier projections due to her spending habits.


Ya, don't feel like the Lone Ranger on having an ex that was great at spending. Mine used to wear out my checking accounts! And in actuality, she didn't get 50% either. She really got about 30% of liquid assets, half of the house we had at the time, and none of the business. So, really I did okay in the divorce. She also kept her own pension, and I kept mine. That's where I really came out ahead. If we had each claimed 50% of the other's pension, I'd have lost a lot more.

But screw-it, it's over, they're gone, and I've (hopefully you have as well) absolutely moved on, and life is much better.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm confused.........You're talking about your 400, which IS a carbureted saw, correct? To my knowledge, the 500i is the only non-carb'd saw in production at the moment, right?


It's mtronic saw. So electronically controlled carb. The earlier versions had some hot start issues, both for husqy and stihl. This thing just acts like it's got a well tuned standard carb on it. Choke on (no primer bulb) get a fart on 3rd pull, choke off fires on next pull. One pull restarts when hot.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> It's mtronic saw. So electronically controlled carb. The earlier versions had some hot start issues, both for husqy and stihl. This thing just acts like it's got a well tuned standard carb on it. Choke on (no primer bulb) get a fart on 3rd pull, choke off fires on next pull. One pull restarts when hot.


Gotcha. Two of my saws are mtronic. The 261 and the 462. And they both start the same as your description. Fourth pull when cold starting, and once after that.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Heres my thoughts on file versus grinder, i do both they are about the same speed but the grinder is more precise at holding angles.
I have the Tecomec version of the 520 and like it. What i find is whatever you choose grinder or file you will become used to and will end up preferring to do.
if you get a grinder mount it a chest height and its pretty easy and comfortable to do.


----------



## Squareground3691

Just do whatca like and if ur satisfied with the results stick with it .


----------



## MustangMike

JustPlainJeff said:


> I've got a 462, and like it a lot as well. I had never really considered having any porting done on any of my saws, and I really don't NEED to do it, as I'm happy with it's performance now. But just for s#$%s and giggles, I might get mine ported. What is the ballpark cost of sending one out to like Jason Egan, or somebody like that to have it done?


I have not dealt with him specifically, but shipping costs add a bunch, so if you have someone good locally it is good.

The porting costs, which generally include machining the cylinder and porting it will usually cost several hundred bucks, so it is not cheap. (If you have ever watched it get done, it is a lot of work).

The 400 and 462 both run very well stock, and you can improve them a bit with a muffler mod, but having about 20% more from porting is priceless! Keep in mind that if you make the saw stronger you should also make sure you run good oil at a good ratio as there will be more stress on the bearing and piston surfaces.

There is a guy on another site who dynos the results, so you can see the difference (with numerous saws) if you wish.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

If you remember in an earlier post, I had to get some steering cylinder hoses made for my tractor. The rest of the story is, one end of the hose needed to be a "banjo" fitting, and NO one anywhere around here can make those! I called all over and it was a no-go everywhere!

One hydraulic shop suggested I convert it to a more common fitting, so I agreed,







The problem with that was, too many joints, that come loose too easily and then would leak! On top of that, it sets the hose up too high and then the leverage on the fittings, slightly bends them, and they leak!! I was on a job when I figured all of THAT out!

SO, after looking it all over better, off I go to a welding/hydraulic shop I know of, and I KNOW they do really good work. I suggested to them, that they saw the banjo fitting off the old hose, and tig weld it onto something more common and make me another hose! The guy thought about it for a moment and said, "that should work!"

You can see the weld in this pict.,






Anyway, fifty dollars later and I have a hose that sets low on the cylinder, stays tight without leaks, and stays that way!






SO, off I went to a job to cut out a bunch of pines,






some were 5" across, and I took out a bunch of them! AND I managed to put a little more coin in the till! lol

SR


----------



## JustJeff

2 more loads of brush for a total of 8 loads and my reward is the partial trailer load of hvbe (highly valuable box elder) . And it's official, you can see my woodpile from space!


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> 2 more loads of brush for a total of 8 loads and my reward is the partial trailer load of hvbe (highly valuable box elder) . And it's official, you can see my woodpile from space!
> View attachment 1006412
> View attachment 1006413


You better hide it. Otherwise a crop circle will show up and ur firewood will get beamed up into a flying saucer.


----------



## turnkey4099

Finally got an appointment with the surgeon - Aug 18 9:45 for the consult. I wasn't getting any notifications and couldn't get through on the phone so I drove up this morning after a couple other errands in town and talked to the receptionist in person. back when I was a kid (Went to different schools together with Tom Jefferson) Sears catalog had pages of trussess. I suspect that is all I currently need but we shall see. 

I've been taking it easy on wooding but mostly cutting out brush. any big stuff gets noodled down for easy lifting. Getting in around 3 hours/day in this heat wave (near 100 all week) but doing it by working in the shade.


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok I had a bit of time so I got some video of the V10. I just recieved today the new brake line flex hose. Tommarrow morning I'll get new brake pads and then it should be ready for the scrounge. My local tree guy said today that there were some rounds he would send my way that were bigger than he felt like dealing with. No problem to me I have no issue dealing with busting the big stuff.


----------



## svk

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, don't feel like the Lone Ranger on having an ex that was great at spending. Mine used to wear out my checking accounts! And in actuality, she didn't get 50% either. She really got about 30% of liquid assets, half of the house we had at the time, and none of the business. So, really I did okay in the divorce. She also kept her own pension, and I kept mine. That's where I really came out ahead. If we had each claimed 50% of the other's pension, I'd have lost a lot more.
> 
> But screw-it, it's over, they're gone, and I've (hopefully you have as well) absolutely moved on, and life is much better.


Yes indeed. Honestly she took a good chunk out of me but it could’ve been a lot worse. And to that point it certainly would have been a lot worse if *I* was the adulterer instead of her.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Yes indeed. Honestly she took a good chunk out of me but it could’ve been a lot worse. And to that point it certainly would have been a lot worse if *I* was the adulterer instead of her.


Glad u r on the upswing svk.


----------



## djg james

I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.

Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


----------



## bob kern

Well this should be fun.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


Yup, usually those just have some sediment or crud in the carb


----------



## svk

Oh, I almost forgot to post, I scored a old Allis Chalmers tractor as well as a Gilson wood splitter a few days back from one of my neighbors who’s getting ready to sell his cabin.


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


My first guess would be the inlet needle is stuck in the seat and you're not getting any fuel.


----------



## Philbert

bob kern said:


> Well this should be fun. View attachment 1006613
> View attachment 1006614


Always hard to tell from a photo. But I would take off what I could with a pole saw, then try to fell the main trunk perpendicular to the hanging section. Done a number of broken trees that way. 

Philbert


----------



## pdqdl

It's on the ground. Just start cutting branches off the end like you might do normally. Just keep your eyes open for any complications as the trunk gets lighter from missing branches.

That tree will probably be easier than one you felled, since the trunk will tend to hold itself up off the ground while you chunk it up.


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


As requested, no carb comments........other than a replacement may be less work than trying to clean up the one you've got. Worked on my neighbor's log splitter that sat for 5 years. I seriously doubt that carb could be recovered. If someone wants to try, let me know and I'll send it out (if I didn't already trash it). Replacement was $16 and started right up.


----------



## svk

The tractor


----------



## WoodAbuser

Looks like that seat has been upgraded with a kitchen chair. There is a woman somewhere that is still on the warpath after one of hers came up missing.


----------



## djg james

sundance said:


> As requested, no carb comments........other than a replacement may be less work than trying to clean up the one you've got. Worked on my neighbor's log splitter that sat for 5 years. I seriously doubt that carb could be recovered. If someone wants to try, let me know and I'll send it out (if I didn't already trash it). Replacement was $16 and started right up.


I didn't look up the exact model No. but carbs for pressure washers are under $20. So I agree with you, a new would be better. I don't have a lot of experience in tearing into things ans since the old carb has to come off anyway, I'm going to try cleaning it first. Not going to spend a lot of time, though. Just to add to my education.


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> I didn't look up the exact model No. but carbs for pressure washers are under $20. So I agree with you, a new would be better. I don't have a lot of experience in tearing into things ans since the old carb has to come off anyway, I'm going to try cleaning it first. Not going to spend a lot of time, though. Just to add to my education.


When I pulled the bottom bowl and found mostly green and ugly it was easy to invest $16.00.


----------



## JustJeff

I've been using wood more and more to cook with. This roast was seared and smoked over charcoal and apple wood. After a few hours it went into the roasting pan (protected with foil so my wife doesn't kill me in my sleep). Now I'm using ash to provide the heat. Got it sitting at 325° and I come by once in a while and add more wood. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> The tractor
> View attachment 1006630


 It's a C or maybe CA, at the moment I forget the difference between the two.

SR


----------



## morewood

Forgot to add these this week. Tree that I had mentioned, and then 2-3 we're given to me. It'll be a few trailer loads.



Shea


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to post, I scored a old Allis Chalmers tractor as well as a Gilson wood splitter a few days back from one of my neighbors who’s getting ready to sell his cabin.
> View attachment 1006615


Is that a Kholer K series on there or an old briggs?


----------



## husqvarna257

Smoked up some beef brisket, used some just split maple and some oak. 8 hours at 225* wrapped in foil and finished at 325* for 3 hours. Apple juice for a marinade with garlic powder and tenderizer. Great part is the 55 gallon barrel stove takes the 24" wood for the OWB.
My garden is under attack and I think it's rodents. First I lost my green beans , something chewed all the leaves off. Now something is climbing up my tomato plants and chewing up the tomato's. I put a 5 gallon pail with water in it for a trap, beer can on a rod at the top with peanut butter on it. Thew climb up a wood ramp and go out for the PB and spin off the can and drown. Any other ideas on how to get rid of them. Nice crop of tomato's and I am loosing all of them. I can't poison them because of the dogs and cat.


----------



## JustJeff

Round roast. Usually a cheaper tougher roast. Came out great with a nice smoke flavor and tender enough to cut with a butter knife. I also do brisket and ribs this way


----------



## MustangMike

I protected my garden last year with a solar electric fence ... worked well!

Woodchucks were eating all my broccoli and rats were eating my tomatoes.

Ran the electric low to the ground (inside my regular fence so the dogs could not get to it) and then put wood right in back of it, so if anything went under the wire it would touch the wire when it went over the wood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Jeffkrib said:


> Heres my thoughts on file versus grinder, i do both they are about the same speed but the grinder is more precise at holding angles.
> I have the Tecomec version of the 520 and like it. What i find is whatever you choose grinder or file you will become used to and will end up preferring to do.
> if you get a grinder mount it a chest height and its pretty easy and comfortable to do.


IMOP. Hard to beat a square grinder set up to dress the stone to tune the chain's cutter plate's with steeper angles than factory when cutting conifer. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware.


----------



## bob kern

pdqdl said:


> It's on the ground. Just start cutting branches off the end like you might do normally. Just keep your eyes open for any complications as the trunk gets lighter from missing branches.
> 
> That tree will probably be easier than one you felled, since the trunk will tend to hold itself up off the ground while you chunk it up.


Normally I'd have went that route. What wasn't in the pic was all of the large branches after a fork in the tree that were 10-12' up. Well out of reach and too big for a pole saw. There was precious little actually holding anything where it hinged over so that wasn't helping things either. I wound up taking the slower safer route and threw a chain over it and pulled it sideways off the stump. Too much tension and pressure and the whole mess over the top of my head. Once the trunk hit the ground it was easy peasy. 
By the way, I cut the trunk up with the craftsman 3.7 ( Shreveport era) that some fellas on here talked me in to fixing up and wow I was totally in love. It will do even better with a new chain which it earned today!


----------



## jolj

I bought whole brisket on sale & son cooked it over coals.
It looked alot like above picture, on cutting board.


----------



## bob kern

Philbert said:


> Always hard to tell from a photo. But I would take off what I could with a pole saw, then try to fell the main trunk perpendicular to the hanging section. Done a number of broken trees that way.
> 
> Philbert


Yes sir I have used a pole saw quite a bit on stuff like that. This one was super scary. Almost nothing holding it where it hinged and what was there was rotten. The tree use to be a double and where the former half broke off 4 years ago was rotted and eat up by ants.
In short if a butterfly flapped it's wing in Costa Rica it may have blown that trunk off the stump! There was also a huge bunch of larger limbs that would have been too much for the pole saw and they were 10-12' up.
Given all these issues, I took the safe route and pulled the trunk off the stump with a come a long. Simple job after that.
Thanks for the response and it's good to know I'm not the only fella who drags out the pole saw on a top here and there!!


----------



## LondonNeil

JustPlainJeff said:


> 500? Wow, you can't beat that with a stick!





svk said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to post, I scored a old Allis Chalmers tractor as well as a Gilson wood splitter a few days back from one of my neighbors who’s getting ready to sell his cabin.
> View attachment 1006615


That looks a bit of a beast!


----------



## 501Maico

djg james said:


> I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


Good chance that the main jet is clogged up. Also check the low speed jet while you're in there. The biggest annoyances are finding a perfect fitting screwdriver to remove the main jet and proper diameter wires to clean the holes. Standard screwdrivers usually don't fit well and will bugger up the brass slot on the jet. I use a set of square ground gunsmithing screwdrivers to find a tight fit on both width and thickness.
A standard twisty tie with some of the material burned off the end to expose the wire might work for the smaller holes.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning carb cleaners, equipment and wood scroungers alike.


----------



## farmer steve

Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739


That trailer was overloaded with the first log.


----------



## 501Maico

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like that seat has been upgraded with a kitchen chair. There is a woman somewhere that is still on the warpath after one of hers came up missing.


Kitchen chairs on equipment is the bomb! 
My backhoe when I had the seat assembly removed to tighten up the slop.



And a few years later when a bear had some sort of issue with the chair.


----------



## WoodAbuser

501Maico said:


> Kitchen chairs on equipment is the bomb!
> My backhoe when I had the seat assembly removed to tighten up the slop.
> View attachment 1006743
> 
> 
> And a few years later when a bear had some sort of issue with the chair.
> View attachment 1006744


Maybe u shouldn't eat those sardines while ur running ur backhoe.


----------



## dboyd351

bob kern said:


> Normally I'd have went that route. What wasn't in the pic was all of the large branches after a fork in the tree that were 10-12' up. Well out of reach and too big for a pole saw. There was precious little actually holding anything where it hinged over so that wasn't helping things either. I wound up taking the slower safer route and threw a chain over it and pulled it sideways off the stump. Too much tension and pressure and the whole mess over the top of my head. Once the trunk hit the ground it was easy peasy.
> By the way, I cut the trunk up with the craftsman 3.7 ( Shreveport era) that some fellas on here talked me in to fixing up and wow I was totally in love. It will do even better with a new chain which it earned today!View attachment 1006700


Love those Craftsman/Poulans


----------



## morewood

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739


I don't know if that's greed or ignorance sometimes. Decent tongue weight too. 

It reminds me of all the guys I see with 6+ ton minis on 10k car trailers. Axles bowed out and begging for mercy.

I honestly think some people just don't know better.

Shea


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739


It's just a couple sticks of pine, not like it's black locust .
That trailer looks pretty new, someone is . Wonder what the actual weight is on them.

I split a cord last week, man I feel sorry for you guys who have to work with red and white oak, black locust is so much lighter .
I cut a face cord of black locust here at the house in the last couple days for the woodshed, scrounged some dead standing ash and a broken over 8" cherry that were added to the for sale pile. 
All the cutting I did since last Thursday was with the ms200 rear handle. Since we were talking about them the other day I figured I'd get it out and run it a bit. It was tuned pretty fat for some cold weather cutting, snow doesn't scratch my little baby lol. I leaned it out a bit, but the low still needs to be a bit lower. Nice running saw, but for a little saw it sure is loud! No muffler mod, just the screen removed, which kinda works like a muffler mod on them. 
I also pulled the shelf out of the back of the excursion(one of the pieces of wood I used was "engineered" little finger joints) and it broke. The new piece is a chunk of white oak from the trailer frame leftovers, it should last a little longer. Nice to have a shelf that isn't all leaning and half falling down again, harder to keep the saws from rubbing up against each other that way.
Here's some of the baby saws since I had them altogether. 
Left to right; CS2511, ms201 rear handle, ms200t, ms200 rear handle. I had my ms193 rear handle in the back of the van, but I was in a bit of a hurry since we were leaving out of town. I've been considering selling the ms193 and the ms201 rear handle and getting a rear handled cs2511 and having it ported.

Since I didn't get the ms193 in there, here's a video of it running, great little saw in green wood.


----------



## LondonNeil

My guess is the trailer would have been ok, just, with the smaller of the 3 logs but putting all 3 on was just plain stupid


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> My guess is the trailer would have been ok, just, with the smaller of the 3 logs but putting all 3 on was just plain stupid


Yeah, but gas prices man


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Hey Jeff, score and unscore. Such is life!





svk said:


> Howdy
> 
> Been scrambling since returning from canoeing. A friend helped me re-organize my camping gear and except for sleeping bags I have all of it in clear bins now. So much more manageable when I can see what I have instead of shoved on shelves and in boxes.
> 
> One of the best weeks of summer up here, weather wise. Have been out on the lake for 5 of the last 6 sunsets.
> 
> I didn't read the last 11 pages, hopefully I did not miss anything monumental.
> 
> Over and out


Im hoping to camp out on the tiny island at the back side of the lake this year. Almost zero cottages on that half of the lake and the sun sets in view of the "lounging area" of what is a perfect campsite for one group, four tents easy on flat ground with inches of pine needles. The boat's in for service, if I get it early this week, I'll go camping with my friend who has the week off. I need more football smallies (and some some teens for deep frying)


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1004375


Not dyed like store-bought lol


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> (and some some teens for deep frying)


"teens" for deep frying"? I'm a fisherman, and I know people in different regions call fish by different names, but I've never heard of a fish referred to as a teen. Fill me in please!


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> Is that a Kholer K series on there or an old briggs?


Briggs I think


----------



## svk

Scored these the other day too from a sale


----------



## svk

I was thinking about trailers the other day… Honestly between driving bad and overloading and improperly securing loads….. There almost should be a separate endorsement needed on one’s drivers license for being able to pull a trailer.


----------



## Squareground3691

80cc+ worksaw day


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739


Where's that at Steve? I got a trailer big enough to haul all 3 and the busted trailer at the same time lol.


svk said:


> I was thinking about trailers the other day… Honestly between driving bad and overloading and improperly securing loads….. There almost should be a separate endorsement needed on one’s drivers license for being able to pull a trailer.


No we need the dot cops to do their job, stop harassing people that know what they are doing and go after the idiots like that. We got 2 local dot enforcement officers that are massive pain in the arse to everyone but the idiot with the clearly overloaded trailer hooked to his rav 4. When we were clearing out that tree line at my dad's place the prick pulled me over when I was returning the mini we rented. He was more pissed that I was legal and not over weight then anything. There are enough laws in the books and we pay more then enough to the state government to haul stuff, I sure as heck don't need any more tests or endorsements beyond my class A CDL.
Edit: I need ro add to that the how they are also pushing for everyone that has a trailer with over 10k weight to get a combination sticker for their truck, doesn't matter if it's for personal use or commercial. Best part is the way the law is written gives the dot cop lots of leeway for what the term "stand to profit." Means. I shouldn't have to be combination jack shite till I'm over 26k lbs. Total bs.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Where's that at Steve? I got a trailer big enough to haul all 3 and the busted trailer at the same time lol.
> 
> No we need the dot cops to do their job, stop harassing people that know what they are doing and go after the idiots like that. We got 2 local dot enforcement officers that are massive pain in the arse to everyone but the idiot with the clearly overloaded trailer hooked to his rav 4. When we were clearing out that tree line at my dad's place the prick pulled me over when I was returning the mini we rented. He was more pissed that I was legal and not over weight then anything. There are enough laws in the books and we pay more then enough to the state government to haul stuff, I sure as heck don't need any more tests or endorsements beyond my class A CDL.


That came off a Facebook firewood page I'm on Sean. Prolly Michigan.


----------



## svk

My starting lineup posed for its first ever pic together. Haven’t done much cutting post divorce so the 242 and 262 haven’t been started in my ownership. The 371 hasn’t been started since it came back from Kevin. And the 439 has been used once. Once they log behind my cabin I’m sure they will all get some used cutting up tops and scraps.
L-R (Rear) Zogger 346 NE ported by Moody, stock 262, Zogger 371 ported by Kevin after I acquired, Zogger 394 ported by unknown west coast builder. (Front) stock 242, stock new 439.


----------



## svk

I didn’t include my 345 converted to 346 OE ported by Miller Mod Saws because one of my friends says he’s buying it. He lives just over the border in Canada and up until the end of Covid restrictions he was unable to come across and buy it so I’m sure that he will it when he gets here.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> That came off a Facebook firewood page I'm on Sean. Prolly Michigan.


Doubt it, I don't see any empty Buch Light cans rolling around.


----------



## Squareground3691

svk said:


> I didn’t include my 345 converted to 346 OE ported by Miller Mod Saws because one of my friends says he’s buying it. He lives just over the border in Canada and up until the end of Covid restrictions he was unable to come across and buy it so I’m sure that he will it when he gets here.


That 394 is one  of my favorite saws really enjoy running mine old school muscle


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Briggs I think


Those cast iron briggs or Kholers run forever. Should start up and split nice.


----------



## LondonNeil

That is an extensive starting line up Steve. I know you sold a few, is the bench still packed or is the squad and starting line up the same (bar the Poulan you just acquired)


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> That is an extensive starting line up Steve. I know you sold a few, is the bench still packed or is the squad and starting line up the same (bar the Poulan you just acquired)


Lots of others too . Over there with the starting lineup include a Homelite 925, Poulan 505, and 8500 all running.

Most of the saws in the foreground don’t run but a few do.


----------



## svk

This is the very underutilize shelving that was in the shed I cleaned out yesterday and today. I’m going to build one more shelf underneath these which will more than gobble up the projects saws. The active fleet stays in the garage.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Lots of others too . Over there with the starting lineup include a Homelite 925, Poulan 505, and 8500 all running.
> 
> Most of the saws in the foreground don’t run but a few do.
> 
> View attachment 1006918


Is that a 10-10 close to the box???


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Lots of others too . Over there with the starting lineup include a Homelite 925, Poulan 505, and 8500 all running.
> 
> Most of the saws in the foreground don’t run but a few do.
> 
> View attachment 1006918


Nice you have a whole slew of husqvarna 65s one of my favorite. I have 3 or 4 myself. Great firewood saws have a very distinctive sound. A couple of those look mint usually they are missing the stickers.


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> Is that a 10-10 close to the box???


Yup thats a 10-10 (not mine, here for repairs) and I’ve got a 3-10 and PM555.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> Nice you have a whole slew of husqvarna 65s one of my favorite. I have 3 or 4 myself. Great firewood saws have a very distinctive sound. A couple of those look mint usually they are missing the stickers.


Yes they’re my favorite! One of them actually has the ultra rare chain brake!


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

JustPlainJeff said:


> "teens" for deep frying"? I'm a fisherman, and I know people in different regions call fish by different names, but I've never heard of a fish referred to as a teen. Fill me in please!


Teens as in younger fish. The big footballs get tossed back. Many dont know not to eat old fish. The meat is better when theyre younger


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> UK all time temperature record smashed before noon today. Temps are expected to peak been 3 and 4 pm. I think there will be a few less climate change deniers here by tonight.
> 
> In England everyone always talks of the 'long hot summer of '76'. It was an almighty record breaker in everyway. It's only 12th warmest day on record now with all the warmer ones in the last 20 years, most in the last decade.
> In the 70s average July highs were a mere 18C. Now it's something like 23C. Before noon today we hit 39.1C and I reckon by tonight somewhere is going to top 41C. It is FIRKIN' HOT!



Jeez, after a million years you blokes finally get a decent day and you're complaining! 

Just can't please some people.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well fellers, I'm both back from our trip away and all caught up with my reading. Since there has been even less scrounge posted than usual in my absence, I don't feel at all bad about spamming things up with other stuff.

Warning: Pic heavy. Sorry. Well, not really sorry.

So we cruised the north-west coast of Australia. The only way to get through there is by boat once you reach the end of the road, it is about as remote as it gets. No phone or interwebs up there. There are a million islands up there and the land is ancient - in the region of 1.8 billion years old. Sedimentary rock, no fossils. Check the folding and distortion of the sandstone in this:




We were on a small mothership with a dozen guests and 5 crew. There were three tenders towed along (Barry, Trevor and Jack - named after the local fish Barramundi, Trevally and Mangrove Jack) that were used to do most daytime activities. 




The tides are massive - up to 11 metres and at the fastest rose or fell at nearly two inches per minute. This pic is at Horizontal Falls which is two tidal pinches where the water roars back and forth under tidal force alone. I have a vid somewhere that shows it better.




Moonrise on the first night.




Sunset on the second night. We had been oystering in the morning and chowed them down that night. The sunsets and sunrises were stunning.


----------



## Cowboy254

We fished most days as that is where much of our food was sourced. You always had the feeling that you were being watched, not sure why...




No shortage of snappy handbags around.




Absolutely unafraid of humans. No rinsing your hands in the water!




We were after Barramundi first and foremost, a beautiful eating fish. They were a bit slow as the water was cooler than they like but there were a few around.


----------



## Cowboy254

When the tide came in a bit, we'd go up the creeks and then it was just one fish after another. Drop a bait in the water and you'd see the swirl behind it and you'd be off.

Spotted Rock Cod




Mangrove Jack




Fingermark (just a little one)




Then in the open water got this Queenfish on a lure




Which became this in the evening


----------



## Cowboy254

We were having a troll around in the fast water around the rocks 




when we saw this little fella sitting up on the point nearby. Pretty cool. Skinny little guy, it's harsh country. Only the crocodiles are fat up here.




And the sharks of course.




We did a heap of other stuff as well, the mudcrabbing 




The fire on the beach (it would have been 100 times the size if I had been involved in its construction)




And of course the general lazing around as the scenery passed us by




Amazing week.


----------



## farmer steve

Awesome pics @Cowboy254.


----------



## 501Maico

Thanks for the beautiful pics of a place I'll never see in person.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I hope that trip made your wife very happy. Amazing pix.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Yes they’re my favorite! One of them actually has the ultra rare chain brake!


Correct me if I'm wrong I think the chain brake 65 was the Tomos version.


----------



## Vtrombly

Cowboy254 said:


> We were having a troll around in the fast water around the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> when we saw this little fella sitting up on the point nearby. Pretty cool. Skinny little guy, it's harsh country. Only the crocodiles are fat up here.
> 
> 
> 
> And the sharks of course.
> 
> 
> 
> We did a heap of other stuff as well, the mudcrabbing
> 
> 
> 
> The fire on the beach (it would have been 100 times the size if I had been involved in its construction)
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the general lazing around as the scenery passed us by
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing week.


Wow that looks like one heck of a trip there. Glad you guys could have allot of fun!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Excellent exploratory trip to suss out scrounging opportunities there Cowboy 
looks like an excellent spot for a swim


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong I think the chain brake 65 was the Tomos version.


It was, very very late production 65’s.

I just learned yesterday that the very early ones had a different clutch cover too. The cover LOOKS identical but the stud spacing is closer together.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Yup thats a 10-10 (not mine, here for repairs) and I’ve got a 3-10 and PM555.


I have a shelf full of them. Love the 10-10 series


----------



## svk

bob kern said:


> I have a shelf full of them. Love the 10-10 series


Love them especially the sound. Every one I have ever owned and/or used had fine particles messing up the carb and I believe that is why this one is here. I do not think their filtration system was the best. Legendary series of saw though.


----------



## Andy K

djg james said:


> I guessing a lot of you guys work on small engines and this is not a chainsaw. But I've got a small pressure washer that had been setting for years. I poured out the old gas and added gas/Sea Foam to the tank. When I spray starting fluid into the air intake, I can get it to run for a few seconds and then it dies. I'll pop off the gas line to make sure of getting gas to the carb. Short of that, any thoughts? I let it set for a couple of hours and then overnight and try it again. Hope the Sea Foam does the trick.
> 
> Edit: Watched a couple of videos. If I can't get it started, I take apart the carb and clean it. No need to respond.


I work on small engines and if it is a Briggs engine, some of their carbs have 3 holes in the plug at the bottom of the carb. I use OxyAccet torch tip cleaners and clean those holes out. The biggest thing I can recommend is to only use Non-Ethanol Gas in those small engines if they sit for a while. If you are going to use it for a while and go thru lots of gas then Ethanol will work as long as you drain it out when you get done at the end of they season and then refill with Non-Ethanol and allow it to run a min or two. Carbs can be really tricky and a pain in the backside!


----------



## chipper1

Andy K said:


> I work on small engines and if it is a Briggs engine, some of their carbs have 3 holes in the plug at the bottom of the carb. I use OxyAccet torch tip cleaners and clean those holes out. The biggest thing I can recommend is to only use Non-Ethanol Gas in those small engines if they sit for a while. If you are going to use it for a while and go thru lots of gas then Ethanol will work as long as you drain it out when you get done at the end of they season and then refill with Non-Ethanol and allow it to run a min or two. Carbs can be really tricky and a pain in the backside!


I use a small torch to heat up the jets and emulsifier tube and burn the goo out, then hit them with a bit of brake parts cleaner. 
Sometimes a little poke with a piece of wire is needed, but not normally. 
Last week I did one on a lawn mower for a friend. The inside of the carb was as clean as the last time I had done it 2 yrs ago, all I did was pulled it apart and put it back together and it ran great. On this particular carb the fuel bowl is filled thru the bowl bolt, so care must be taken to align it with the slot on the carb. I used a sharpie to mark the bolt, then you align the mark on the bolt with the fuel inlet. It's easy to do, but I bet many have over-tightened the bolt causing less or no fuel to get into the bowl and thus creating a no run or a situation where it only runs for a short period as the bowl will not fill quick enough to keep the engine running.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I did the sawing on this Saturday at a campground our 4WD club maintains. Someone else added the arm rests on the ends. I bowed the bottom cut, but otherwise I’m happy with it.


----------



## husqvarna257

MustangMike said:


> I protected my garden last year with a solar electric fence ... worked well!
> 
> Woodchucks were eating all my broccoli and rats were eating my tomatoes.
> 
> Ran the electric low to the ground (inside my regular fence so the dogs could not get to it) and then put wood right in back of it, so if anything went under the wire it would touch the wire when it went over the wood.


I found the culprits eating up the garden, it's mice. The 5 gallon bucket trap got 3 of them the first night and one last night. Chickens fight over them and make a mess of them. I also found a spray to keep mice away. it's peppermint oil. Heat 3 drops per cup and spray it on the tomato's. I also replanted beans and will spray the plants as they come out


jolj said:


> I bought whole brisket on sale & son cooked it over coals.
> It looked alot like above picture, on cutting board.


We got lucky, a local butcher shop had brisket on sale $4.90 a lb . Couldn't resist that.


----------



## JustJeff

Borrowed my cousin's tractor and chipper. Man what a thing! Gobbled up what I perceived as a massive brush pile in less than 2 hours by myself .


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> It was, very very late production 65’s.
> 
> I just learned yesterday that the very early ones had a different clutch cover too. The cover LOOKS identical but the stud spacing is closer together.


I was unaware of that also ill have to look at the badges on mine and see what they are I have I believe 4 of them and I want to say that they are all Sweden saws 2 of them were the 65Ls that I had heard had the bigger dogs which they do and the piston and rings were either single thin ring or a double ring I cant remember which way it is I know the 65 is one way and the 65L was the other. I own both but outside of the west coast dogs on it I cant really tell the difference.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Teens as in younger fish. The big footballs get tossed back. Many dont know not to eat old fish. The meat is better when theyre younger


We don't eat Small Mouth. Actually I don't know anybody that does. I prefer pan fish, or Walleye for eating, as far as fresh water fish go anyway.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustJeff said:


> Borrowed my cousin's tractor and chipper. Man what a thing! Gobbled up what I perceived as a massive brush pile in less than 2 hours by myself .
> View attachment 1007080
> View attachment 1007081
> View attachment 1007082


I'd LOVE to have a chipper. I may end up getting one for my little Kubota. But I really should wait until I've got a larger tractor, and buy a larger chipper to match the larger tractor's HP. I'd love get rid fo all of the brush piles that I'm making on my property when dropping trees. I could chip up all of the garbage, and then use the chips to line the side by side trails running through our property to firm up the mud after it rains.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> I was unaware of that also ill have to look at the badges on mine and see what they are I have I believe 4 of them and I want to say that they are all Sweden saws 2 of them were the 65Ls that I had heard had the bigger dogs which they do and the piston and rings were either single thin ring or a double ring I cant remember which way it is I know the 65 is one way and the 65L was the other. I own both but outside of the west coast dogs on it I cant really tell the difference.


I'm also wondering if the old one is a A65 instead of L65...the serial plate is up on the bar mount instead of back on the mag side like every one I have ever seen. No model number, just a serial number. I do not think @SawTroll gets around here much anymore?


----------



## JustJeff

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'd LOVE to have a chipper. I may end up getting one for my little Kubota. But I really should wait until I've got a larger tractor, and buy a larger chipper to match the larger tractor's HP. I'd love get rid fo all of the brush piles that I'm making on my property when dropping trees. I could chip up all of the garbage, and then use the chips to line the side by side trails running through our property to firm up the mud after it rains.


I have a bx1870 which will kind of run a chipper apparently but bigger stuff would be hard on it. The John Deere is 35 hp, double that of my Kubota, and didn't even grunt at 2200 rpm. Supposedly the chipper is good up to 6". I didn't chip anything bigger than 3". Worked like a charm and used maybe 2 gallons of fuel including the 20 minute tractor ride from his place. Made me wish I had a bigger place with more trees!


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> I'm also wondering if the old one is a A65 instead of L65...the serial plate is up on the bar mount instead of back on the mag side like every one I have ever seen. No model number, just a serial number. I do not think @SawTroll gets around here much anymore?


It could very well be. I think the recoil is slightly different on those also it looks like a bunch of holes drilled in it as opposed to the slots. They all have loads of torque one of my favorite firewood saws.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Excellent exploratory trip to suss out scrounging opportunities there Cowboy
> looks like an excellent spot for a swim



Yeeesss. We had a swim at a freshwater spot called Crocodile Creek (it's only a name they said). There were two pools, the higher one fed the smaller one via a small 10m waterfall. But the bottom pool lies just below the high tide line so crocs can get in. People used to swim in the lower pool or bomb off the top of the waterfall into it until one day... 

So we climbed up and swam in the upper pool only. Interestingly, the saltwater crocodile can grow up to 26 feet but all the ones we saw only had four feet 

I have some cool GoPro and drone footage as well but I haven't got that organised yet.


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Interestingly, the saltwater crocodile can grow up to 26 feet but all the ones we saw only had four feet


No dad joke spoiler alert with that one? 
(I'd use it on my kids, but I already have.)


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> No dad joke spoiler alert with that one?
> (I'd use it on my kids, but I already have.)



Don't joke shame me  

Hey I've got something for you here somewhere too. I'll try to find it after work.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Hey Cowboy254 can HRanch expect his PT to go into hi gear now that you r back?


----------



## morewood

Soooo, I got a call this morning. I've cut a few loads of down oak off the land owners property. Still have quite a few left. This tree came down recently. Solid oak, at the base I'm confident it's going to be in the 3' range. 

I still have to finish the trees left from my neighbors scrounge......and I'm running out of room!!! Oh the tragedy.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 1006739



I’m sure Harbor Freight will warranty that.


----------



## Philbert

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739



But look at these guys!!!



Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> But look at these guys!!!
> View attachment 1007199
> 
> 
> Philbert


Take a heck of a peavey operator to roll em that high!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Philbert said:


> But look at these guys!!!
> View attachment 1007199
> 
> 
> Philbert


You can bet that every one of those guys were tough as nails in their day.


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Hope this wasn't any of you scoungers here.
> View attachment 1006739


Definetly overloaded.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but gas prices man


I bet that was his only trailer.


----------



## JimR

Cowboy254 said:


> We were having a troll around in the fast water around the rocks
> 
> View attachment 1006947
> 
> 
> when we saw this little fella sitting up on the point nearby. Pretty cool. Skinny little guy, it's harsh country. Only the crocodiles are fat up here.
> 
> View attachment 1006948
> 
> 
> And the sharks of course.
> 
> View attachment 1006950
> 
> 
> We did a heap of other stuff as well, the mudcrabbing
> 
> View attachment 1006949
> 
> 
> The fire on the beach (it would have been 100 times the size if I had been involved in its construction)
> 
> View attachment 1006951
> 
> 
> And of course the general lazing around as the scenery passed us by
> 
> View attachment 1006952
> 
> 
> Amazing week.


Great photos


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> But look at these guys!!!
> View attachment 1007199
> 
> 
> Philbert


Pretty sure that was taken here in michigan.
Many have no idea of the logging history here, and especially the softwood side of it, lot's of white pine were logged here in the past.


JimR said:


> I bet that was his only trailer.


Good chance of it, and I'm sure whether it was or not he was still  .


----------



## MustangMike

I was thinking must have been a heck of a horse team to move them!!!


----------



## sean donato

Well boys another scrounge less day for me. But I should have a tidy load of locust showing up tomorrow. As today is one of 2 days off before another 10 day work marathon, and my wife had off. We did our running around today. (Half rainy this morning.) Got a dozen peeps. Now I have to finish building the coop. (They will be in the house till they get a good bit bigger.) Tsc had them 50& off, so they were $2.00 each. Not sexed so dunno how many roosters we got in the mix. They didn't have any pine shaving there so I stopped at a closer place on the way home and grabbed a bale. Walked through their saw selection and they were fully loaded. (Had no pro saws 2 months ago.) Look what they had on the shelf! I almost walked out the door with it....

The salesman saw me and said it was the only one that they ordered that wasn't paid for already. They had 4 ms362, 2 ms400, one 500i and 661. Pretty sure the 661 was a non mtronic. Should have taken pics of that price tag, it was cheaper then the 500i, but not by much. There were various other saws there, for the little shop they are it was well stocked. (Same place I took my 562xp to get looked at.) They had a few husqy pro saws but nothing bigger then a 550xp. They didn't know when the next shipment from either company would arrive and the salesman told me the stihl shipment was a surprise with how much came in at once. It was nice ro see some new products on the shelf.


----------



## GrizG

This is the section of rail trail that was scoured due to clogged culverts... possibly clogged by beavers. It's hard to judge in the photo, but on the left side of the foreground it's about 3 feet deep. Not much of a subbase on this old rail line... the berm was mostly dirt and glacial deposits. The original ballast was salvaged when the tracks were removed. The gravel in the photo was newly installed about 2 years ago. Hope the working railroads do a better job of water management so it's cheaper to build trails on them in the future!


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> Borrowed my cousin's tractor and chipper. Man what a thing! Gobbled up what I perceived as a massive brush pile in less than 2 hours by myself .
> View attachment 1007080
> View attachment 1007081
> View attachment 1007082


Handy implements to have around. My cousin has a 6" model with a nice roller infeed.. don't know the make of it, I've ran it on my dad l245dt. Only has 20pto hp and it did fine eating whatever we stuck in it, although any thing 4" or larger got cut up for burn wood the few larger pieces that got sent through it did ok with, certainly something where more hp is better then less.


----------



## svk

Built a third shelf to match the second one. Was able to scrounge the sheeting but had to pay $9 per stud. That damn near kilt me lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Well boys another scrounge less day for me. But I should have a tidy load of locust showing up tomorrow. As today is one of 2 days off before another 10 day work marathon, and my wife had off. We did our running around today. (Half rainy this morning.) Got a dozen peeps. Now I have to finish building the coop. (They will be in the house till they get a good bit bigger.) Tsc had them 50& off, so they were $2.00 each. Not sexed so dunno how many roosters we got in the mix. They didn't have any pine shaving there so I stopped at a closer place on the way home and grabbed a bale. Walked through their saw selection and they were fully loaded. (Had no pro saws 2 months ago.) Look what they had on the shelf! I almost walked out the door with it....View attachment 1007218
> 
> The salesman saw me and said it was the only one that they ordered that wasn't paid for already. They had 4 ms362, 2 ms400, one 500i and 661. Pretty sure the 661 was a non mtronic. Should have taken pics of that price tag, it was cheaper then the 500i, but not by much. There were various other saws there, for the little shop they are it was well stocked. (Same place I took my 562xp to get looked at.) They had a few husqy pro saws but nothing bigger then a 550xp. They didn't know when the next shipment from either company would arrive and the salesman told me the stihl shipment was a surprise with how much came in at once. It was nice ro see some new products on the shelf.


 
I'm seriously liking my 500i. The purchase price was a hard pill to swallow, but now it's paid for itself and I'm glad to have it. I usually climb with my 400 when I need a rear handle, but I had to do a tree the other day that required climbing with a 32" bar. It was a hot day, and it was a big tree, so I was seriously broke-off by the time I got to chunking it down. Having a saw with the power/weight ratio of the 500i was a lifesaver.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I did the sawing on this Saturday at a campground our 4WD club maintains. Someone else added the arm rests on the ends. I bowed the bottom cut, but otherwise I’m happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1007075


Nice! I cut one just like it in my back yard about twelve years ago! Great minds think alike!  The only difference is I blocked up my foot rest. One of the flat sides is up so it can be used used a table too. I also bore carved cup holders in the foot rest. One close to each end and one in the middle. I brushed on one thick coat of linseed oil to help preserve it. Its finally starting to show some small signs of rot, but nothing even close to horrible. Considering we get a lot of rain. I can't complain for only having one brushing of Linseed oil and no maintenance. I'll be sure to post a pic next time I go home to check up on my property! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm seriously liking my 500i. The purchase price was a hard pill to swallow, but now it's paid for itself and I'm glad to have it. I usually climb with my 400 when I need a rear handle, but I had to do a tree the other day that required climbing with a 32" bar. It was a hot day, and it was a big tree, so I was seriously broke-off by the time I got to chunking it down. Having a saw with the power/weight ratio of the 500i was a lifesaver.


How would you compare the power of the 500 to the 661?  I'm thinking about trying one out. Dose the 500 have the sack to pull the entire 32" bar burried in wood past the tip with no problem? Any info from any of you 500 guys would be much appreciated!  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I did the sawing on this Saturday at a campground our 4WD club maintains. Someone else added the arm rests on the ends. I bowed the bottom cut, but otherwise I’m happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1007075


Also, the bow will help it shed rain water! I actually like the slight bow in it bud!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> the bow will help it shed rain water!



Someone else said that too. A straight line was scribed on it, but he missed several inches where the knot was. By the time I got past the void I was off, and a gradual correction made the bow. This is 9-1/2 miles in on a trail unsuitable for hauling, that’s why we build out of what’s already there.


----------



## Cowboy254

I went for a run this arvo to help shed a few cruise related kilos and came across a tree that had fallen across the road. Someone (probably the hydro scheme blokes) had cut the trunk section that was physically on the road into rounds and pushed them and various other bits into the gutter. Beauty, I thought, I'll grab that on the way out. 45 mins later, after my run, all the rounds were gone! You snooze, you lose as they say. Stihl I manhandled what would fit in the back of the ute in, along with an arm load of smaller branch bits that don't need to be cut or split. The tree was wet externally but had been dead standing so once C/S and a chance to dry off, I'll burn it straight away. I wish all my runs ended with free peppermint in the ute.


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> How would you compare the power of the 500 to the 661?  I'm thinking about trying one out. Dose the 500 have the sack to pull the entire 32" bar burried in wood past the tip with no problem? Any info from any of you 500 guys would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


The 500i pulls a 36” buried in oak like a raped ape…you’ll never pick up,your boat anchors again…lol


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm seriously liking my 500i. The purchase price was a hard pill to swallow, but now it's paid for itself and I'm glad to have it. I usually climb with my 400 when I need a rear handle, but I had to do a tree the other day that required climbing with a 32" bar. It was a hot day, and it was a big tree, so I was seriously broke-off by the time I got to chunking it down. Having a saw with the power/weight ratio of the 500i was a lifesaver.


My issue is I basically don't climb anymore, and have a 390xp and a 395xp. The 390xp is my "big" felling saw and really it doesn't have a lot if time on it, as I prefer to do most the work with a smaller saw. (Ms400 now.) It's just hard to justify the cost vs how much I'd use it, especially when I have saws that will do the same work. 


mountainguyed67 said:


> Someone else said that too. A straight line was scribed on it, but he missed several inches where the knot was. By the time I got past the void I was off, and a gradual correction made the bow. This is 9-1/2 miles in on a trail unsuitable for hauling, that’s why we build out of what’s already there.


It's called crown, ever road should have a crown or at least have taper to one side to allow for run off. It's one of the most overlooked things in stone roads. Every paved road has a crown or taper, for the same reasons. You don't want water to lay on the road surface, but have the ability to run off to the sides and let the berm, or ditch, or culvert deal with taking the water where you want it to go. Additionally stone roads typically benefit from binding agents, like lime or Portland cement. (This depends on road material make up.) Really firms them up amd makes maintenance much easier. We had a few public stone roads we took care of at the township that were in poor repair and took a lot of work each spring. Sat through this seminar about stone/gravel road maintenance. Was a real eye opener and once we realized if we spent the money upfront and did it right the cost per year went way down.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> How would you compare the power of the 500 to the 661?  I'm thinking about trying one out. Dose the 500 have the sack to pull the entire 32" bar burried in wood past the tip with no problem? Any info from any of you 500 guys would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



It's been awhile since I ran a 661, but I do have my ported 066 to compare it to. Even running an 8-pin, the 066 has more torque when you lean on it hard. However, if I keep the chain speed up on the 500i, it's not far behind the 066. It definitely will have zero issues pulling a buried 32" and will even run a 36" in softwoods just fine.

The FI is pretty cool on it, instant throttle response. Throw an aftermarket or modded muffler cover on it and it runs like a ported saw. The big selling point for me was the weight. I forget the numbers exactly, but it was within a few ounces of my 044...both with wrap handles, etc. 

I know a lot of the contract fallers are starting to run them on the fires because of the weight and ability to pull a 36".

The only downsides to the 500i that I've found so far, are the suspension and the clutch cover. The stock cover is kinda lame and wood chips go everywhere...it isn't annoying enough for me to buy that expensive WCS billet cover though. I did do the upgraded suspension kit from WCS, the 500i feels like a wet noodle with a 32 or 36 until you throw the stiffer AV on it. After that, it's easily my favorite falling saw.

Some people complain about the fuel economy of it, but I don't really have an issue with it. A few of my ported saws are fuel pigs too, I think it's just the cost of making big power out of a smaller cylinder. I certainly don't think it's any worse than my ported 044/046 hybrid and still better than my 066.

Sorry for the long-winded response, just lots to say on the 500 lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> My issue is I basically don't climb anymore, and have a 390xp and a 395xp. The 390xp is my "big" felling saw and really it doesn't have a lot if time on it, as I prefer to do most the work with a smaller saw. (Ms400 now.) It's just hard to justify the cost vs how much I'd use it, especially when I have saws that will do the same work.
> 
> It's called crown, ever road should have a crown or at least have taper to one side to allow for run off. It's one of the most overlooked things in stone roads. Every paved road has a crown or taper, for the same reasons. You don't want water to lay on the road surface, but have the ability to run off to the sides and let the berm, or ditch, or culvert deal with taking the water where you want it to go. Additionally stone roads typically benefit from binding agents, like lime or Portland cement. (This depends on road material make up.) Really firms them up amd makes maintenance much easier. We had a few public stone roads we took care of at the township that were in poor repair and took a lot of work each spring. Sat through this seminar about stone/gravel road maintenance. Was a real eye opener and once we realized if we spent the money upfront and did it right the cost per year went way down.



My climbing and falling isn't a full-time gig...at this point, it's pretty much a hobby that I get paid for. I use that mentality to buy saws that I wouldn't buy if I was actually trying to maximise profit. The 400 is probably the rear-handle I use the most, as it's so versatile. I've got the wrap kit on it, I climb with it, I fall with it, I even cut little crap that most people would grab a 50cc saw for. I do have a gen 1 Husky 550xp, but it's too unreliable to actually rely on.

I like those 3-series Huskies. I've run a 395 from time to time and I own a 372xt. The 372 used to be my "do-everything" saw. I ended up de-stratoeing it and doing a little work on the cylinder, it runs pretty good for only a 70cc saw. Between the 400 and 500, it's been semi-retired, my plan is to convert it to an OE saw with a 75cc W cylinder.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> My climbing and falling isn't a full-time gig...at this point, it's pretty much a hobby that I get paid for. I use that mentality to buy saws that I wouldn't buy if I was actually trying to maximise profit. The 400 is probably the rear-handle I use the most, as it's so versatile. I've got the wrap kit on it, I climb with it, I fall with it, I even cut little crap that most people would grab a 50cc saw for. I do have a gen 1 Husky 550xp, but it's too unreliable to actually rely on.
> 
> I like those 3-series Huskies. I've run a 395 from time to time and I own a 372xt. The 372 used to be my "do-everything" saw. I ended up de-stratoeing it and doing a little work on the cylinder, it runs pretty good for only a 70cc saw. Between the 400 and 500, it's been semi-retired, my plan is to convert it to an OE saw with a 75cc W cylinder.


I have a 365 sitting here with the same hallucinations lol. Sad part is it runs great how it is, so it's a back, back, back burner project. 
I agree about the 400. It dies everything.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I have a 365 sitting here with the same hallucinations lol. Sad part is it runs great how it is, so it's a back, back, back burner project.
> I agree about the 400. It dies everything.



I've been messing around with too many saws to be perfectly happy with the 372xt in its current form. It's a strong running saw, but my ported 044/046 hybrid makes even better power. In fact, the 044/046 would be my favorite saw if it didn't have crappy air filtration and AV that causes my carpal tunnel to flare up with extended cutting. The 500i fixed one of those issues, but still has suspect air filtration.

I figure if I can do a ported 375 top end, I should be able to get more power out of it than the 044/46, AV that matches the 500i, and air filtration that kills both. It might just be the perfect saw then.


----------



## MustangMike

Ported 462 ... Ported 462 ... Ported 462 ...

That said my MOFO ported Hybrid is stronger ... but it has a Husky piston that allowed for wider ports (single ring piston). (The piston is also lighter than a 460 piston, so less vibrations).


----------



## turnkey4099

Heat wave has died, 2nd day wiht much cooler temps and a nice breeze. Spent 3.5 hours clearing willow brush again. Made a nice hole in a dense batch of deadfall and built a good sized brush pile. Been sitting here for a an hour catching up and just stood up to get a coffee. OUCH!! My back said that one hard lift I did was just a bit much. I knew I should ahve cut that chunk down some.

Felt real good running he saws and not sweating. 

Ruined a micro chain on my 193T. I didn't know it had stretched a bit until it threw the chain. On tht saw it almost always will bend a few chain tangs so they don't fit the bar grove. I usually just throw them away and buy a new chain. Planned to do that but cruised innocently right on by the John Deere/stihl dealer on the way home forgetting to stop. 

Interesting fight with the MS362. It usually barks on 2nd pull and then takes 5 or 6 to run but today no bark so I pulled three times, reset for fast idle and pulled many many times figuring it was flooded. Finally proceeded with business with the 441 and 193 stopping every so often to give teh 362 another try. It only took 3 repeats of that befoe i noticed the control lever was still on choke!!! Ah well, my arms needed some strenthening exercises.


----------



## rarefish383

WoodAbuser said:


> Just came in from putting out the trash and recycling. Never have much of either. I was greeted to a large wasp nest full of wasps when i opened the recycling been. It was a surprise cause a month ago I sprayed a nest half that size in there. Thot I got them all cause it was so early in the morning. So much for that idea. Killed a bunch today again.
> I expect them and am leary of moving stuff at the cabin, but not here at the house.


I stepped in a Yellow jacket nest a couple weeks ago. Got me 5 times on one ankle, 6 on the other. Got under the band on my sweat shorts, two on each hip. 3 around my belly button. One on butt, couple on each arm. Had one get trapped under the lens on my wrap around Oakleys. Threw them across the yard. I’m not allergic but those buggers hurt and itch forever. One week to the day I was at my place in WV. Was showing my neighbor how to parbuckle a log up on his band mill. Got into another nest and they got me 5-6 more times.


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Heat wave has died, 2nd day wiht much cooler temps and a nice breeze. Spent 3.5 hours clearing willow brush again. Made a nice hole in a dense batch of deadfall and built a good sized brush pile. Been sitting here for a an hour catching up and just stood up to get a coffee. OUCH!! My back said that one hard lift I did was just a bit much. I knew I should ahve cut that chunk down some.
> 
> Felt real good running he saws and not sweating.
> 
> Ruined a micro chain on my 193T. I didn't know it had stretched a bit until it threw the chain. On tht saw it almost always will bend a few chain tangs so they don't fit the bar grove. I usually just throw them away and buy a new chain. Planned to do that but cruised innocently right on by the John Deere/stihl dealer on the way home forgetting to stop.
> 
> Interesting fight with the MS362. It usually barks on 2nd pull and then takes 5 or 6 to run but today no bark so I pulled three times, reset for fast idle and pulled many many times figuring it was flooded. Finally proceeded with business with the 441 and 193 stopping every so often to give teh 362 another try. It only took 3 repeats of that befoe i noticed the control lever was still on choke!!! Ah well, my arms needed some strenthening exercises.


I took a big Cherry down for my neighbor. They said there was a cold front coming through, but I was frying. Came in at 3 and decided to take a break till 4, that’s when the dog eats. Stood up to feed her and both ham strings cramped worse cramps I’ve had in years. I drank 4-5 bottles of Power Aid. When the cramps let up I got on the scale. Lost 8 pounds in about 5 hours. Guess I’ll finish up tomorrow.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeffkrib said:


> I was thinking to myself how much trying to fell a realy big tree with an Ms880 or 90 would have sucked especially if you had to hold the saw a neck height.


If you think that’s bad try it with a Homelite 7-29 with a big bar. I had one with a 52” bar and that thing was Heavy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> try it with a Homelite 7-29 with a big bar.


----------



## rarefish383

JimR said:


> I had to replace the lower two cutter wheel bearing pillow blocks @ $200 for the pair. A new double link chain, $60 and a new banded drive belt which was around $75 if I recall correctly. I have done 50 or 60 stumps on our property with it since I bought it. It has paid for itself easily. I just put a new battery in it back in May. I have a fairly new 65hp Wisconsin V465D motor for it with electronic ignition that has under 300 hours on it. I bought that motor for $300 in a used concrete cutter from a local rental company that upgraded all of its equipment. My motor uses a bit of oil every time I use it. Hopefully in the near future I will be swapping this one on to my stump grinder.


We had a Vermeer model 15 stump grinder with a V465, that thing was a beast, 8’ of travel. Often took as long to set up as it did to grind out the stump.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


>



That’s what I’m talking about! Wish I still had mine.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Ported 462 ... Ported 462 ... Ported 462 ...
> 
> That said my MOFO ported Hybrid is stronger ... but it has a Husky piston that allowed for wider ports (single ring piston). (The piston is also lighter than a 460 piston, so less vibrations).


I run a stock 462R with a barkbox at work. It's pretty strong, but it just doesn't have the torque of the 500i or my hybrid...I really have to be cognizant of keeping the chain speed up when I'm dogged into a tree. I actually like the saw, because it's gotta be versatile. My requirement there is to have a saw large enough to fall trees with a 28" bar, yet light enough to hike and cut brush when needed. I'd say the 400 or the 462 are the closest saws to filling that role.

I've almost debated on taking the 462 home to try and coax some more torque out of it. I did some mild work to the 400 cylinder and got a little more grunt out of it. After that and upgrading the oiler, I have a saw that needs a bigger bar than the 25" that's on it currently. 

My hybrid is seriously a strong saw. I just finished up a 440 for somebody and was honestly dissappointed in the "feel" at first, just because the hybrids have ruined my expectations. I then compared my cut times to it bone stock and now I'm actually proud to put my name on it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I stepped in a Yellow jacket nest a couple weeks ago. Got me 5 times on one ankle, 6 on the other. Got under the band on my sweat shorts, two on each hip. 3 around my belly button. One on butt, couple on each arm. Had one get trapped under the lens on my wrap around Oakleys. Threw them across the yard. I’m not allergic but those buggers hurt and itch forever. One week to the day I was at my place in WV. Was showing my neighbor how to parbuckle a log up on his band mill. Got into another nest and they got me 5-6 more times.


I was getting set up to climb a tree with all my gear on last week, I was standing on top of a sand dune with the hill to my back, a shed to my left, and a bunch of needle like thorny branches on my right, with my rope bag in front of me pulling rope out of my bag, then I saw a ground bee crawling around on the ground next to my bag as if my bag was on the nest  . I decided to just keep going for it as I had nowhere to go anyway, fortunately nothing came out of it.
If when I do get stung, I just look around the yard and grab a piece of plantain(it's in most every yard here that they don't spray for broad leaf) chew it up a bit and smear it on the sting/bite, instant relief , well not quite that good, but much better lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I rotary cut another field today, you can see the walnut grove in this pict. too,







The owner of this property has ATV trails all over the property and a log was blocking one of the trails, so I drug it out for him,






It will get made into firewood this fall.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been awhile since I ran a 661, but I do have my ported 066 to compare it to. Even running an 8-pin, the 066 has more torque when you lean on it hard. However, if I keep the chain speed up on the 500i, it's not far behind the 066. It definitely will have zero issues pulling a buried 32" and will even run a 36" in softwoods just fine.
> 
> The FI is pretty cool on it, instant throttle response. Throw an aftermarket or modded muffler cover on it and it runs like a ported saw. The big selling point for me was the weight. I forget the numbers exactly, but it was within a few ounces of my 044...both with wrap handles, etc.
> 
> I know a lot of the contract fallers are starting to run them on the fires because of the weight and ability to pull a 36".
> 
> The only downsides to the 500i that I've found so far, are the suspension and the clutch cover. The stock cover is kinda lame and wood chips go everywhere...it isn't annoying enough for me to buy that expensive WCS billet cover though. I did do the upgraded suspension kit from WCS, the 500i feels like a wet noodle with a 32 or 36 until you throw the stiffer AV on it. After that, it's easily my favorite falling saw.
> 
> Some people complain about the fuel economy of it, but I don't really have an issue with it. A few of my ported saws are fuel pigs too, I think it's just the cost of making big power out of a smaller cylinder. I certainly don't think it's any worse than my ported 044/046 hybrid and still better than my 066.
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded response, just lots to say on the 500 lol.


No! Dont apologize! Great solid info and I thank you! You answered every question about the saw I had running through my head. Also, I agree about fuel economy out of a saw. The bigger powerful falling saw's are going to be thirsty. That's just the way it is. IMOP, they should be if they are to make any kind of power on the stump. Thanks again for the reply. I think Im going to call Madsen's and see if any 500's are available. 

I'm looking for and require considerably more power than an 046/460. How dose the 500 compare to your hybrid? 

My 661 makes mad horse power!!! But I had it hopped way up by Dwayne at Olive's Auto Shop in Idaho. I sent it to him from the Post Office as soon As it arrived to me from Madsen's I never even took it home. Just sent it straight to Dwayne to be hopped up. I'd actually like to get another 661 but I don't want the 661C I bought the last MS661 Madsen's had in stock.  Im not even sure Stihl stihl builds the MS661 They may just offer the 661C, but Im not sure about that either. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> No! Dont apologize! Great solid info and I thank you! You answered every question about the saw I had running through my head. Also, I agree about fuel economy out of a saw. The bigger powerful falling saw's are going to be thirsty. That's just the way it is. IMOP, they should be if they are to make any kind of power on the stump. Thanks again for the reply. I think Im going to call Madsen's and see if any 500's are available.
> 
> I'm looking for and require considerably more power than an 046/460. How dose the 500 compare to your hybrid?
> 
> My 661 makes mad horse power!!! But I had it hopped way up by Dwayne at Olive's Auto Shop in Idaho. I sent it to him from the Post Office as soon As it arrived to me from Madsen's I never even took it home. Just sent it straight to Dwayne to be hopped up. I'd actually like to get another 661 but I don't want the 661C I bought the last MS661 Madsen's had in stock.  Im not even sure Stihl stihl builds the MS661 They may just offer the 661C, but Im not sure about that either.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


If ya get a chance, try the Husky 592xp impressive 90+cc saw great ergonomics even thoe it’s a new model . If ur not a diehard Stihl guy lol


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> No! Dont apologize! Great solid info and I thank you! You answered every question about the saw I had running through my head. Also, I agree about fuel economy out of a saw. The bigger powerful falling saw's are going to be thirsty. That's just the way it is. IMOP, they should be if they are to make any kind of power on the stump. Thanks again for the reply. I think Im going to call Madsen's and see if any 500's are available.
> 
> I'm looking for and require considerably more power than an 046/460. How dose the 500 compare to your hybrid?
> 
> My 661 makes mad horse power!!! But I had it hopped way up by Dwayne at Olive's Auto Shop in Idaho. I sent it to him from the Post Office as soon As it arrived to me from Madsen's I never even took it home. Just sent it straight to Dwayne to be hopped up. I'd actually like to get another 661 but I don't want the 661C I bought the last MS661 Madsen's had in stock.  Im not even sure Stihl stihl builds the MS661 They may just offer the 661C, but Im not sure about that either.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I'd say that it compares reasonably well to the hybrid. I haven't timed them back to back, but they feel pretty similar in the cut. The 500 was still brand new when I compared them, so I remember that the hybrid may have pulled a bit better on the top end and felt pretty close on the bottom. The 500i spooled up a bit quicker, which I attribute to the FI.

Now that the 500 is broke in, I'm curious how they would compare now...I haven't run the hybrid in awhile. The last tree job I did, I brought the 066 along with the thought that I was going to do the flush cut with it...but I ended up just using the 500i for that since I already had it out. It was one of the biggest Claro walnuts I've ever seen, probably 40" DBH and 4'ish where I did the flush cut. The 500 w/32" square ground and agro softwood rakers, had no issue with it.

The fact that the 500i feels so similar to my hybrid isn't a knock against the 500i, but rather a compliment to the hybrid. My hybrid was considerably faster than a dual-port, but otherwise stock, 460 I was messing around with. I'm not a professional porter by any means, just an idiot with a lathe and flex-shaft grinder, but that hybrid turned out exceptionally well. So good, that my 066 saw a lot less use after I built it.

All that being said, my only recommendation is if you have no complaints with your 661, you might just want to stick with that. If you're chasing a significant reduction in weight and don't mind losing just a little grunt, the 500i is the ticket.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'd say that it compares reasonably well to the hybrid. I haven't timed them back to back, but they feel pretty similar in the cut. The 500 was still brand new when I compared them, so I remember that the hybrid may have pulled a bit better on the top end and felt pretty close on the bottom. The 500i spooled up a bit quicker, which I attribute to the FI.
> 
> Now that the 500 is broke in, I'm curious how they would compare now...I haven't run the hybrid in awhile. The last tree job I did, I brought the 066 along with the thought that I was going to do the flush cut with it...but I ended up just using the 500i for that since I already had it out. It was one of the biggest Claro walnuts I've ever seen, probably 40" DBH and 4'ish where I did the flush cut. The 500 w/32" square ground and agro softwood rakers, had no issue with it.
> 
> The fact that the 500i feels so similar to my hybrid isn't a knock against the 500i, but rather a compliment to the hybrid. My hybrid was considerably faster than a dual-port, but otherwise stock, 460 I was messing around with. I'm not a professional porter by any means, just an idiot with a lathe and flex-shaft grinder, but that hybrid turned out exceptionally well. So good, that my 066 saw a lot less use after I built it.
> 
> All that being said, my only recommendation is if you have no complaints with your 661, you might just want to stick with that. If you're chasing a significant reduction in weight and don't mind losing just a little grunt, the 500i is the ticket.


Ok, roger that. Pro info fo show!  If I can find a MS in the 661 I will definitely stick with it for part swap reasons and such. If all I can find is a C model.  I may try the 500i. Thanks again


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I rotary cut another field today, you can see the walnut grove in this pict. too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of this property has ATV trails all over the property and a log was blocking one of the trails, so I drug it out for him,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will get made into firewood this fall.
> 
> SR


Looks great. 
Dang beetles, ash trees dead everywhere. 
I have been finding more and more that have made it through the initial devastation those buggers caused. Hopefully they are on their way out and these trees can thrive.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I run a stock 462R with a barkbox at work. It's pretty loud!


Fixed it .


----------



## Smacktooth

Yo Guys! Been a couple years since I've been on here. Still been cutting and burning lots of wood. Last couple seasons I've been fortunate enough to score some excellent, volumus, easy sources of red and white oak, hardly feels like scrounging lol.

Me and the wifey just bought a property (closing Aug 15th) on 2 acres that backs up to public land so I will be doing more. And putting in a huge garden, building a music studio....annnd many other things

I might finally get a truck. the prius V is a champ, but now that we're getting ready to homestead (sort of), there's more justification for it. I just looked at a 1995 F-250 XL inline 6 4.9L today. Its rather rough cosmetically but runs really well, got an HD rear end. 197k. Seller said he would take $1800. What do y'all think?


----------



## Smacktooth

oh and I guess I should post a pic with some wood in it. Not my wood just a job but anyway... A couple months ago got hired to cut up this big dead pine. I told them I wouldn't recommend burning it inside, but they wanted it anyways, so whateves. It was hot as balls till the shade came over. Cannot wait for fall...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> If ya get a chance, try the Husky 592xp impressive 90+cc saw great ergonomics even thoe it’s a new model . If ur not a diehard Stihl guy lol


Definitely not a die hard Stihl buff. I've just had great luck with them in the past and its pretty much all I've ever run with the exception of my ol' ported 288, but heck that was 25 years ago. It made good power for sure. Id say between an 044 and 066 as far as power. I did however try my boss' 390 or 395 (cant remember witch) the other day and its all hopped to the max. Unbelievable power! Even more, it was lighter than my 661! I couldn't believe it! He said to me "I ran Stihl for years until I ran a 394. I Couldn't believe the difference. Ive been a Husky man ever since! Some day you will too". I know a lot if seasoned cutters that switched over from Stihl to Husky for a lot of reasons and my boss might be right sooner than he thinks! I like the power my 661 makes. However, it wouldn't make the power it does if it were stock.  I don't however like the way Stihl engineered and designed the 661. I feel its a step down from the 660 as far as being user friendly maintenance free and reliability.  Apparently right now, Husky is the 90cc saw to have for felling bigger timber.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I want a chainsaw that has as much power and can cut timber as fast as this saw! 


The disk is about five foot across, cuts a two inch kerf, and saws a 24" tree off the stump just before the grapples close around the trunk. About one second! Unfortunately, these machines have put thousands of cutters out of work!  Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> The 500i pulls a 36” buried in oak like a raped ape…you’ll never pick up,your boat anchors again…lol


I sure would like to run one before I made a decision on buying one. My 661 makes strong power and torque, and hauls ass! I don't run a 36" bar unless I'm in big timber on really steep ground and need the reach. Sometimes a 42" is needed for bigger timber on the extreme steep. Even a seven foot tree can safely be fell properly very easily with a 32" bar on normal terrain if your felling fundamentals are good in bigger timber. No offense, but your Idea/opinion of how good a power head pulls a 36" bar, may vary from mine. IMOP, A 36" bar steals horses and throws off the proper balance of a 90cc saw vs a 32"! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Smacktooth said:


> I guess I should post a pic with some wood in it.



If you want to be the oddball go right ahead!


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Fixed it .


That's what ear pro is for lol. I don't think I even own a saw with stock exhaust. I've got a neighbor about a mile away that says he can hear my triple port 066 whenever I'm cutting at the house. Yard work entails loud chainsaws, classic country blasted on my portable speaker, and oversized burn piles...all the transplants from the city just love me lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


>




Boy does that bring back memories. I hadn't seen/heard one of the old beasts running in a long time. Slow but tons of torque!!!! 

I had just felled a locust back about 1997 when a guy claiming to be a logger stopped by. He asked to try my 362 and liked it. I mentioned the old gear drives. "I never heard of a gear drive". So much for being a logger and watching him cut a few rounds showed he wasn't.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That's what ear pro is for lol. I don't think I even own a saw with stock exhaust. I've got a neighbor about a mile away that says he can hear my triple port 066 whenever I'm cutting at the house. Yard work entails loud chainsaws, classic country blasted on my portable speaker, and oversized burn piles...all the transplants from the city just love me lol.


There is no kill like overkill! And you ain't loaded unless you're overloaded! Go big or go home. If you want to run with the big dogs ya gotta get off the porch!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> I sure would like to run one before I made a decision on buying one. My 661 makes strong power and torque, and hauls ass! I don't run a 36" bar unless I'm in big timber on really steep ground and need the reach. Sometimes a 42" is needed for bigger timber on the extreme steep. Even a seven foot tree can safely be fell properly very easily with a 32" bar on normal terrain if your felling fundamentals are good in bigger timber. No offense, but your Idea/opinion of how good a power head pulls a 36" bar, may vary from mine. IMOP, A 36" bar steals horses and throws off the proper balance of a 90cc saw vs a 32"!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


No offense taken brother…you make a living with your saws, I just make $$$ with mine.….when I work a tree it’s my goal to get the tree on the ground as quickly, safely and predictably as possible, that’s why I use a 500i with a 36, that and I’m a lazy farmer too lol. The dead standing 4’ ish Oak is my nemesis, they terrify me. The last one I cut nearly drowned me, there must have been a few hundred gallons of water in the center of the tree, and I couldn’t stop the cut by the time I found it. 

Don’t get me wrong, i like my 661, it’s a good saw and it looks impressive on the shelf in the barn, but it’s not a 500i…my brother is the only one who lugs it around the woods anymore when he visits because he doesn’t have a big saw.

find one of your friends who has one and try it, stick it in the worst garbage you can find and I know you’ll like it.


----------



## ValleyForge

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been awhile since I ran a 661, but I do have my ported 066 to compare it to. Even running an 8-pin, the 066 has more torque when you lean on it hard. However, if I keep the chain speed up on the 500i, it's not far behind the 066. It definitely will have zero issues pulling a buried 32" and will even run a 36" in softwoods just fine.
> 
> The FI is pretty cool on it, instant throttle response. Throw an aftermarket or modded muffler cover on it and it runs like a ported saw. The big selling point for me was the weight. I forget the numbers exactly, but it was within a few ounces of my 044...both with wrap handles, etc.
> 
> I know a lot of the contract fallers are starting to run them on the fires because of the weight and ability to pull a 36".
> 
> The only downsides to the 500i that I've found so far, are the suspension and the clutch cover. The stock cover is kinda lame and wood chips go everywhere...it isn't annoying enough for me to buy that expensive WCS billet cover though. I did do the upgraded suspension kit from WCS, the 500i feels like a wet noodle with a 32 or 36 until you throw the stiffer AV on it. After that, it's easily my favorite falling saw.
> 
> Some people complain about the fuel economy of it, but I don't really have an issue with it. A few of my ported saws are fuel pigs too, I think it's just the cost of making big power out of a smaller cylinder. I certainly don't think it's any worse than my ported 044/046 hybrid and still better than my 066.
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded response, just lots to say on the 500 lol.


Upgrading the 500i suspension is a must…so much so, I wouldn’t recommend running it with the factory suspension…the engineers must have been smoking dope the day they designed that travesty…lol


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Looks great.
> Dang beetles, ash trees dead everywhere.
> I have been finding more and more that have made it through the initial devastation those buggers caused. Hopefully they are on their way out and these trees can thrive.


Those beetles  have destroyed the ash trees  in my area horribly not many survivors unfortunately all I have been burning  last few years is dead ash


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Those beetles  have destroyed the ash trees  in my area horribly not many survivors unfortunately all I have been burning  last few years is dead ash


Dead ash


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Those beetles  have destroyed the ash trees  in my area horribly not many survivors unfortunately all I have been burning  last few years is dead ash


I saved out a couple pieces of ash from the last dead still standing at my cabin. Use them for seats around the campfire. Even tho long dead and ready to burn as soon as it was down I have seen a couple of those emerald green bastages on then each of the last two times I have been there. Do they still hatch out out of long dead trees?


----------



## morewood

We needed more pictures here. I thought I was going to start cutting and splitting before the recent loads I've been gifted. I realized I need to consolidate the wood piles for more room and get some kudzu knocked down. With the other wood I still have to get we figure another 8-10 dump trailer loads.......and no, I don't have enough wood. Did I mention I only cut for myself right now.

Shea


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> No offense taken brother…you make a living with your saws, I just make $$$ with mine.….when I work a tree it’s my goal to get the tree on the ground as quickly, safely and predictably as possible, that’s why I use a 500i with a 36, that and I’m a lazy farmer too lol. The dead standing 4’ ish Oak is my nemesis, they terrify me. The last one I cut nearly drowned me, there must have been a few hundred gallons of water in the center of the tree, and I couldn’t stop the cut by the time I found it.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, i like my 661, it’s a good saw and it looks impressive on the shelf in the barn, but it’s not a 500i…my brother is the only one who lugs it around the woods anymore when he visits because he doesn’t have a big saw.
> 
> find one of your friends who has one and try it, stick it in the worst garbage you can find and I know you’ll like it.


Roger that, sounds good! Being as you have both a 661 and 500. What is the difference between the two as far as power? I've ran 046, 460 and 461 before. If the 500i dosent have a significant amount more power than those three 70cc class saws I would have to shy away from it. I need 90cc class power if that makes any sense bud. Unfortunately nobody in camp here has a 500i I can test drive. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that, sounds good! Being as you have both a 661 and 500. What is the difference between the two as far as power? I've ran 046, 460 and 461 before. If the 500i dosent have a significant amount more power than those three 70cc class saws I would have to shy away from it. I need 90cc class power if that makes any sense bud. Unfortunately nobody in camp here has a 500i I can test drive.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

That is one good looking saw Squaregrind!  I sense the force being strong in that machine! I'm leaning towards joining the dark side more and more every day!  

Well boy's, time to get ready for work! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> That is one good looking saw Squaregrind!  I sense the force being strong in that machine! I'm leaning towards joining the dark side more and more every day!
> 
> Well boy's, time to get ready for work!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Once you go to the dark side, there’s no turning back , lol  Duel porter


----------



## MustangMike

KK, I don't have one but I'm on other forums, and the ported 500is are rumored to be very strong and lighter than anything else that will cut with them.

Just a FYI! Have one ported, springs upgraded, and Max Flo installed, and you will have the Peterbuilt of saws!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that, sounds good! Being as you have both a 661 and 500. What is the difference between the two as far as power? I've ran 046, 460 and 461 before. If the 500i dosent have a significant amount more power than those three 70cc class saws I would have to shy away from it. I need 90cc class power if that makes any sense bud. Unfortunately nobody in camp here has a 500i I can test drive.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


The 500i is in its own new class of saws as far a accessing its power but it definitely is topped out at a 36” bar. It’s hard to describe the difference since the 661 applies power differently…it’s like a steam locomotive (661j versus a diesel electric (500i)…both get the job done, but one doesn’t it with more finesse. The pure numerical difference in saw power is not noticeable to me, but the weight sure is. But as you said thats me, you put food on your table with your saws, and it will be interesting to hear your opinion once you get your hands on one…it’s a game changer saw.


----------



## Squareground3691

ValleyForge said:


> The 500i is in its own new class of saws as far a accessing its power but it definitely is topped out at a 36” bar. It’s hard to describe the difference since the 661 applies power differently…it’s like a steam locomotive (661j versus a diesel electric (500i)…both get the job done, but one doesn’t it with more finesse. The pure numerical difference in saw power is not noticeable to me, but the weight sure is. But as you said thats me, you put food on your table with your saws, and it will be interesting to hear your opinion once you get your hands on one…it’s a game changer saw.


Torque!!


----------



## sean donato

Smacktooth said:


> Yo Guys! Been a couple years since I've been on here. Still been cutting and burning lots of wood. Last couple seasons I've been fortunate enough to score some excellent, volumus, easy sources of red and white oak, hardly feels like scrounging lol.
> 
> Me and the wifey just bought a property (closing Aug 15th) on 2 acres that backs up to public land so I will be doing more. And putting in a huge garden, building a music studio....annnd many other things
> 
> I might finally get a truck. the prius V is a champ, but now that we're getting ready to homestead (sort of), there's more justification for it. I just looked at a 1995 F-250 XL inline 6 4.9L today. Its rather rough cosmetically but runs really well, got an HD rear end. 197k. Seller said he would take $1800. What do y'all think?
> View attachment 1007420


What's the "heavy duty rear axle"? As far as I know they only offered a sterling 10.25 full floater, unless it was a light duty f250 then it had a semi floating 10.25 axle and was 7 lug. The 300-6 was a great engine even if slightly underpowered. My father in law has the identical truck with nearly 400k miles on the engine. Think it's on its third transmission, and is in really bad shape body wise. 


Smacktooth said:


> oh and I guess I should post a pic with some wood in it. Not my wood just a job but anyway... A couple months ago got hired to cut up this big dead pine. I told them I wouldn't recommend burning it inside, but they wanted it anyways, so whateves. It was hot as balls till the shade came over. Cannot wait for fall...
> View attachment 1007425


Most of the world heats with some form of pine. There's no reason not to burn it after it's been seasoned properly. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Definitely not a die hard Stihl buff. I've just had great luck with them in the past and its pretty much all I've ever run with the exception of my ol' ported 288, but heck that was 25 years ago. It made good power for sure. Id say between an 044 and 066 as far as power. I did however try my boss' 390 or 395 (cant remember witch) the other day and its all hopped to the max. Unbelievable power! Even more, it was lighter than my 661! I couldn't believe it! He said to me "I ran Stihl for years until I ran a 394. I Couldn't believe the difference. Ive been a Husky man ever since! Some day you will too". I know a lot if seasoned cutters that switched over from Stihl to Husky for a lot of reasons and my boss might be right sooner than he thinks! I like the power my 661 makes. However, it wouldn't make the power it does if it were stock.  I don't however like the way Stihl engineered and designed the 661. I feel its a step down from the 660 as far as being user friendly maintenance free and reliability.  Apparently right now, Husky is the 90cc saw to have for felling bigger timber.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Haven't ran any 661, cousin has a 660. There's no real appreciable difference in cut between it and a 394/5 xp. I'd rather run my 394xp, better ergonomics, way better air filtration, good av and a much better oiler. Only thing done to my 394 is it had a 395xp top end and Intake swapped on. Bone stock, never even did a muffler mod to it. Pulls a 36" in hardwood no issue. I have milled with a 42" bar, but just to use the full 36" width of the Alaskan mill. It's got its hands full doing that, but thats also real hard on any saw.


----------



## ValleyForge

Squareground3691 said:


> Torque!!


If you mean chug…yes, if you want to putt putt through a tree for some reason the 661 will do that where as the 500i is an on or off saw.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> What's the "heavy duty rear axle"? As far as I know they only offered a sterling 10.25 full floater, unless it was a light duty f250 then it had a semi floating 10.25 axle and was 7 lug. The 300-6 was a great engine even if slightly underpowered. My father in law has the identical truck with nearly 400k miles on the engine. Think it's on its third transmission, and is in really bad shape body wise.
> 
> Most of the world heats with some form of pine. There's no reason not to burn it after it's been seasoned properly.
> 
> Haven't ran any 661, cousin has a 660. There's no real appreciable difference in cut between it and a 394/5 xp. I'd rather run my 394xp, better ergonomics, way better air filtration, good av and a much better oiler. Only thing done to my 394 is it had a 395xp top end and Intake swapped on. Bone stock, never even did a muffler mod to it. Pulls a 36" in hardwood no issue. I have milled with a 42" bar, but just to use the full 36" width of the Alaskan mill. It's got its hands full doing that, but thats also real hard on any saw.


394 great legendary Husky saw , enjoy running mine .


----------



## SimonHS

I'm in work. Wife messaged to say that she has lent my petrol hedgecutter to her brother. Now sitting here wondering what condition it will come back in. Could have been worse, could have been a chainsaw.


----------



## WoodAbuser

SimonHS said:


> I'm in work. Wife messaged to say that she has lent my petrol hedgecutter to her brother. Now sitting here wondering what condition it will come back in. Could have been worse, could have been a chainsaw.


My deepest condolences to u and ur equipment.


----------



## SimonHS

WoodAbuser said:


> My deepest condolences to u and ur equipment.



All is well. She sent some of my fresh mix with it.


----------



## GrizG

SimonHS said:


> All is well. She sent some of my fresh mix with it.


She is well schooled in the ways of tools! You should be a proud mentor!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that, sounds good! Being as you have both a 661 and 500. What is the difference between the two as far as power? I've ran 046, 460 and 461 before. If the 500i dosent have a significant amount more power than those three 70cc class saws I would have to shy away from it. I need 90cc class power if that makes any sense bud. Unfortunately nobody in camp here has a 500i I can test drive.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I here you on the 70cc saws. Besides the 462R I run at work, I've got a pretty strong running 440 in the shop right now. As good as they run, they just start to lose rpm when you lean on them in a big cut.

That's what I like about my 066. I can just set the dogs and blitz right through the back cut if the tree has a heavy head lean. The 500i isn't quite that strong, but at least I'm not flirting with stalling the chain out like a 70cc saw.

IMO, a 32" is the perfect bar length for a 500i. It pulls that bar length just fine and can even do the 36" if you need it.


----------



## djg james

Any of you who weld, have you ever used a HF Mig welder:








Flux 125 Welder


Amazing deals on this 125 Amp Flux Welder at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





I'm beefing up and modifying my 5x8 trailer which I'll use my stick (Lincoln 220v AC) welder for. But I have an expanded metal floor that I'll be removing/replacing and I thought it might be difficult to do with a stick welder.

I met a guy who has one and loves it. I'm leary about HF stuff, but maybe for light duty work?


----------



## Jere39

Another easy scrounge - but not likely any good wood here. This hollow, lightening struck Poplar caught fire 7 years ago:




The lawn was very wet due to the storm, and I didn't want to deal with a convoy of fire truck ruts, so I borrowed enough hoses to connect to my house, then zip-tied the hose to a long pole and watered the fire down. 




It still burned for several days, like a fire in a chimney down inside the hollow tree. Last night over night it uprooted and fell onto my lawn:


----------



## SS396driver

Had to go this morning to drag some wood . These were in the way of the trucks backfilling the new competition field at my friends horse farm . I dropped them in June and there’s about 20 still down in the woods but they are on the edge and not in the way and now I need to drop 30 or 40 more next week and drag them out . Then I should be done with this area . There is more wood in other areas that need to be removed . I have enough now for 5 years cut , split and stacked ,this will just add to it .


----------



## SS396driver

@farmer steve Leaving for Carlisle All truck show tomorrow. Trucks are all packed up . 

If anyone is going I’m in vendor spots C40-42 


I’ll have these two there not towing the 68 out this year


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> @farmersteve leaving for Carlisle All truck show tomorrow. Trucks are all packed up .
> 
> If anyone is going I’m in vendor spots C40-42 View attachment 1007599
> View attachment 1007600
> 
> I’ll have these two there not towing the 68 out this year
> View attachment 1007602
> View attachment 1007603


Nice Classic’s had a 86 C20 would of still been running if frame as per usual rotted out way before engine and transmission.


----------



## SS396driver

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice Classic’s had a 86 C20 would of still been running if frame as per usual rotted out way before engine and transmission.


None of my trucks come from the rust belt except the blue truck it's from PA but it was never used in winter on the roads . Guy just plowed his lot and then would hot hose the truck in his shop. Guy was very anal about this truck kept every receipt and even recall notices. I have a journal of every gas stop and oil change .


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> None of my trucks come from the rust belt except the blue truck it's from PA but it was never used in winter on the roads . Guy just plowed his lot and then would hot hose the truck in his shop. Guy was very anal about this truck kept every receipt and even recall notices. I have a journal of every gas stop and oil change .


Yep, it’s sure is nice .


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Any of you who weld, have you ever used a HF Mig welder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flux 125 Welder
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 125 Amp Flux Welder at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beefing up and modifying my 5x8 trailer which I'll use my stick (Lincoln 220v AC) welder for. But I have an expanded metal floor that I'll be removing/replacing and I thought it might be difficult to do with a stick welder.
> 
> I met a guy who has one and loves it. I'm leary about HF stuff, but maybe for light duty work?


They are ok for the money. Used one quite a bit on my 79 with Flux core wire. Take some getting use to using it. I like my everlast about 100 times better.


----------



## sean donato

Been a wile since I posted wood pics. My uncle brought his version of a load of honey locust over this evening. Said there is twice as much laying in at his work but he didn't feel like loading too much in the heat lol. I don't blame him. I ran about half a tank through the ms400. I was quick to remember my ear muffs. Thing is about obnoxious with the bark box on it. Definatly need to wear hearing protection when running it. Very happy with how the loader works on the Kubota. Little slow with 2" cylinders and a 4gpm pump, but beats a shovel and wheel barrow. I had 2 sticks pulled out when I thought about taking pictures.


----------



## Jere39

Back this evening after the temps dipped below 90 (to about 88, but still humid) and sawed this junk tree into drag sized.

First log from the top was split, and laid open bearing about 16' of charred inner tree from that fire 7 years ago:




Sawed another couple logs, and they all were split too. Log Arched them into the woods to a drive through place I pile wood I'll never process:




They weren't all that heavy, but they were just about max diameter for my arch.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Interesting info gentleman! From all of you. Light weight is a seller for me as well as torque!  Now my curiosity is really stirring! When we started using light weight bars it was a tremendous game changer as far as faster and easier manuverablety with the saw, an energy saver, and fatigue stopper on the body as well. Ounces shaved is good. Pounds shaved is a whole new game! Thanks fir all your input, advice, and opinions boys!

Big Sean D! I totally understand about using the longer bar to maximize your Granberg! I have had to do the same thing many times. A 44" double end, and a 42" single end on the 36" jig and a 62" single on the 56 inch jig! All with 066 or 660 for power. I milled a 50" burrell with the 62" single end with an old 660 for power. Let me tell you! It took a lot of life out of that saw.  It hasn't run well since. Granted it was on old tired worn out head, but Stihl. It was way overloaded! Even fir a fresh 90cc head it would be way to much. I cant seem to find a 60" double end anywhere for my 56" rails and its killing me! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> If you mean chug…yes, if you want to putt putt through a tree for some reason the 661 will do that where as the 500i is an on or off saw.


Wow! If what your saying is true? You definitely have my attention! Im going to research the hell out of the 500i stat's and reviews for sure now. My biggest worry is spending the coin on a power head and having it shipped to a remote camp and end up disappointed. Because then I'd have a brand new saw that I intended fir my primary, but would just end up as a brand new back up that is not used nearly as often! If that makes any sense.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Nate! Do run Stihl or Husky? And what model and size do you like best?


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nate! Do run Stihl or Husky? And what model and size do you like best?


I was just getting ready to msg you, lol. I run both, been mostly using the 500i, dual port muffler. I like the 500, the weight is awesome. Other than the weight I like a ported 572 WAY better though. The 500 will cut a little faster but the chain will actually stall easier than the 572. I have 2 500’s and their both the same. I know according to others and specs it shouldn’t be that way but that is my experience. With 32” bar and moderately aggressive chain the 572 will slow down but it keeps pulling, the 500 the chain just stops if you put too much pressure on it, very frustrating. The 572 also has a larger clutch cover and chip flap so chips are directed down instead of at the operator. It’s also a little smoother.


----------



## Logger nate

No problem with the air filter at all (stock) on the 500 and it does have great throttle response but drinks more fuel limbing than most other saws. Just stumping I don’t see much difference though. Some of it is just personal preference too. I like the handles better on husky. And I hate sthil flippy caps! Lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Can kinda see (hear) it in this video 

This is at 4800’ elevation,


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> I was just getting ready to msg you, lol. I run both, been mostly using the 500i, dual port muffler. I like the 500, the weight is awesome. Other than the weight I like a ported 572 WAY better though. The 500 will cut a little faster but the chain will actually stall easier than the 572. I have 2 500’s and their both the same. I know according to others and specs it shouldn’t be that way but that is my experience. With 32” bar and moderately aggressive chain the 572 will slow down but it keeps pulling, the 500 the chain just stops if you put too much pressure on it, very frustrating. The 572 also has a larger clutch cover and chip flap so chips are directed down instead of at the operator. It’s also a little smoother.


Solid info and I thankyou. That is all good to know! Be safe out there bud


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> No problem with the air filter at all (stock) on the 500 and it does have great throttle response but drinks more fuel limbing than most other saws. Just stumping I don’t see much difference though. Some of it is just personal preference too. I like the handles better on husky. And I hate sthil flippy caps! Lol.


Stihl's quick caps are a horrible design! I cant stand them! No matter how careful and clean a person fills the oil reservoir. Every nook and cranny on and around the cap, Stihl collects oil caked saw waste!  I cant stand it. I feel that every time I open the tank. Waste is just falling in the tank and getting pumped through the oiler! It probably all part of gods plan!  I'd much rather have the screw cap's! I haven't experienced huskies quick caps, but they look like a much better design!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

R


Sierra_rider said:


> I here you on the 70cc saws. Besides the 462R I run at work, I've got a pretty strong running 440 in the shop right now. As good as they run, they just start to lose rpm when you lean on them in a big cut.
> 
> That's what I like about my 066. I can just set the dogs and blitz right through the back cut if the tree has a heavy head lean. The 500i isn't quite that strong, but at least I'm not flirting with stalling the chain out like a 70cc saw.
> 
> IMO, a 32" is the perfect bar length for a 500i. It pulls that bar length just fine and can even do the 36" if you need it.


Roger!  Yeah, there really is no comparison between 90cc and 70cc when all 32" is burried and your pour'n the coals to her with a bit of pressure on your cut. That's my biggest b***h about a 70cc saw. They are great as far as weight goes and they can produce! Unfortunately, they just don't have the sack a 90cc has when you really need it!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> R
> 
> Roger!  Yeah, there really is no comparison between 90cc and 70cc when all 32" is burried and your pour'n the coals to her with a bit of pressure on your cut. That's my biggest b***h about a 70cc saw. They are great as far as weight goes and they can produce! Unfortunately, they just don't have the sack a 90cc has when you really need it!


That's my complaint with the 462 I use at work. Part of what I'm doing is falling hazard trees. The weight of the saw is great to hike with or cut with on bad ground. However, I sometimes spend more time under a sketchy tree than I would like to with it.

It's not so bad with the softwoods, but I had to cut a bunch of burning/burnt out oaks awhile back with it. Chain binding up on my undercut, and then having to finesse my way through the back cut...trying to pour the coals to stay ahead of the split, yet not stall it out either.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That's my complaint with the 462 I use at work. Part of what I'm doing is falling hazard trees. The weight of the saw is great to hike with or cut with on bad ground. However, I sometimes spend more time under a sketchy tree than I would like to with it.
> 
> It's not so bad with the softwoods, but I had to cut a bunch of burning/burnt out oaks awhile back with it. Chain binding up on my undercut, and then having to finesse my way through the back cut...trying to pour the coals to stay ahead of the split, yet not stall it out either.


I get that! I give you props and mad respect for doing that kind of cutting! It's what separates the dogs from the pups!  Be safe out there man, and keep your head up, down, and all around!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! If what your saying is true? You definitely have my attention! Im going to research the hell out of the 500i stat's and reviews for sure now. My biggest worry is spending the coin on a power head and having it shipped to a remote camp and end up disappointed. Because then I'd have a brand new saw that I intended fir my primary, but would just end up as a brand new back up that is not used nearly as often! If that makes any sense.


You need to try one kid…again, saws butter your bread…so only you can decide.

who knows, you may miss the 661 hurting your back or need it like Linus needs his blanket…lol


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Looks great.
> Dang beetles, ash trees dead everywhere.
> I have been finding more and more that have made it through the initial devastation those buggers caused. Hopefully they are on their way out and these trees can thrive.


I have Ash blight in my trees and it is killing them all off. Not happy at all about it and have had a professional look at them.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ValleyForge said:


> You need to try one kid…again, saws butter your bread…so only you can decide.
> 
> who knows, you may miss the 661 hurting your back or need it like Linus needs his blanket…lol


This is very true!


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> I have Ash blight in my trees and it is killing them all off. Not happy at all about it and have had a professional look at them.


Yea , hopefully you can save them early preventative treatment is key but not always successful its a very destructive insect, that can kill every ash tree in its path


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I also need to try one of those Husky 590's!!! My boss keeps telling me "If you only knew the power of the dark side!"


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I also need to try one of those Husky 590's!!! My boss keeps telling me "If you only knew the power of the dark side!"


Get ya some ,lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Get ya some ,lol


If that saw is used I need u cleaning mine up. Looks like new.


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> If that saw is used I need u cleaning mine up. Looks like new.


Was a pic when it was new , not anymore lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

Ok, never mind.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

So dose my mint 066 with her 36" Sandvik chromium bar!  I've never shown you guys or talked about this saw. She is probably my favorite saw. Pretty much a saw shop shelf princess now. That I like to just have on display. I only run about a 1/4 tank through her a few times a year to keep her a little loosened up and at the ready. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> So dose my mint 066 with her 36" Sandvik chromium bar!  I've never shown you guys or talked about this saw. She is probably my favorite saw. Pretty much a saw shop shelf princess now. That I like to just have on display. I only run about a 1/4 tank through her a few times a year to keep her a little loosened up and at the ready.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1007673


She’s a beauty !!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Was a pic when it was new , not anymore lol





Kodiak Kid said:


> So dose my mint 066 with her 36" Sandvik chromium bar!  I've never shown you guys or talked about this saw. She is probably my favorite saw. Pretty much a saw shop shelf princess now. That I like to just have on display. I only run about a 1/4 tank through her a few times a year to keep her a little loosened up and at the ready.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1007673


At least now I know what to sent u for Christmas. Chrome polish.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> At least now I know what to sent u for Christmas. Chrome polish.


Yeah, she gets rubbed down, massaged, and polished regularly!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, she gets rubbed down, massaged, and polished regularly!


Gotta keeper happy


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Gotta keeper happy


Darn right!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, she gets rubbed down, massaged, and polished regularly!


Sounds like one of those expensive women my mother warned me about.


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Sounds like one of those expensive women my mother warned me about.


Well worth it , lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Well worth it , lol


 Most definitely agreed!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Well worth it , lol





Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely agreed!


Well then if she still knows her place this may be the exception to my mother's advice.


----------



## svk

Squareground3691 said:


> Get ya some ,lol


That’s a thing of beauty


----------



## svk

There’s certainly a place for shiny, fancy, new saws. But last night the McCinderblock was exactly what the doctor ordered.

The big wind storm took down an elm at the new park we are working on several weeks back. The city cleaned it up but left the stump sticking up pretty high.

Cutting the formerly live stump at a 45 degree angle while standing on a muddy slope using a saw with no dogs (I did scrounge one but haven’t put it on yet) was fun but we got it flushed down. Than stump was HEAVY for its size!

I bought the McCinderblock a couple years ago for $40 and have used it for countless dirty stumps and other undesirable jobs to save wear and tear on the good saws. Still running what I believe is the original Vanguard loop of chain that it came with. Knock on wood it always starts up and pulls strong. I did buy a cheap 24” bar for it too but haven’t needed that yet.




The larger round will make a great chopping block.


----------



## Vtrombly

Looks like here toward Fall the tree guy down the street is going to be hooking me up. Here this week and this weekend I'm going to be getting out the fleet and prepping them for work. Ill have to get the log splitter out and running and repairs and the big saws. I'm going to for sure need my 288 for noodling and I think ill get my 038 out and the 266 maybe a countervibe for the smaller stuff or a pioneer we will see stay tuned for pics and video as I get the stuff out.


----------



## svk

On another note it looks like I get to keep my 345 to 346 hybrid. I mentioned to my friend that it’s still here for him but I wouldn’t mind keeping it and he gave me the green light. Not that I need more saws but that one runs really good!


----------



## MustangMike

Two things to keep in mind if/when you test a 500i ...

1) They often get a good deal stronger after break-in

2) As I have previously mentioned, porting them makes a big difference. Some of them don't seem much stronger than 462s before they are ported, but that all changes after porting. I'm pretty sure you won't have any complaints about what bar it will pull if you get one that has been properly ported.

They may be expensive, but you make a living with your saw. As my Dad used to say: "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 044 in Dec 92, but it still runs strong and I'm sure I could sell it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> So dose my mint 066 with her 36" Sandvik chromium bar!  I've never shown you guys or talked about this saw. She is probably my favorite saw. Pretty much a saw shop shelf princess now. That I like to just have on display. I only run about a 1/4 tank through her a few times a year to keep her a little loosened up and at the ready.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1007673


Pro safety wrap bar? How do you like it? I wish my 3/4 wrap Stihls had actual full wraps like my 372.

BTW, nice looking saw. The 066 is one of my favorite saws of all time. Good power and exceptionally reliable.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Two things to keep in mind if/when you test a 500i ...
> 
> 1) They often get a good deal stronger after break-in
> 
> 2) As I have previously mentioned, porting them makes a big difference. Some of them don't seem much stronger than 462s before they are ported, but that all changes after porting. I'm pretty sure you won't have any complaints about what bar it will pull if you get one that has been properly ported.
> 
> They may be expensive, but you make a living with your saw. As my Dad used to say: "Quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 044 in Dec 92, but it still runs strong and I'm sure I could sell it for more than I paid for it.


I still haven't taken mine apart, but it sounds like the 500s have more of an old school Stihl port layout compared to the new strato saws. 

I've also heard of some of the 500s having a short piston skirt, which affects intake timing. That may just be a rumor but might explain why some people have had different opinions on them. I've heard some say they felt really similar to the 462, while mine feels closer to a 90cc saw than a 70cc saw.


----------



## Vtrombly

Just got off the phone with the secretary of state. So it seems as if I've been overpaying on the Registration on my pickup for forever. Apparently the fees here in Michigan are calculated based on the original MSRP with three reductions for three years and stays there. I started questioning it when I went to renew it on Tuesday and again like normal it was more expensive than our SUV which was the same MSRP when new. So I called and of course was on hold for forever, but when I finally got someone I found out that the truck was being calculated based on weight and not the MSRP  Which is supposed to be for commercial vehicles and cars and trucks older than 1987. So well over 100 dollars cheaper. I will still have to go in there before next year because I don't recall my other vehicles dropping in price since I've been registering them. There is supposed to be 3 reductions to the fees from the original calculation that is based on the base MSRP. I wonder if its a situation where the squeaky wheel gets the oil, where they do nothing unless you call them out. Either way I'm glad I'm saving money on my tow rig.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> There’s certainly a place for shiny, fancy, new saws. But last night the McCinderblock was exactly what the doctor ordered.
> 
> The big wind storm took down an elm at the new park we are working on several weeks back. The city cleaned it up but left the stump sticking up pretty high.
> 
> Cutting the formerly live stump at a 45 degree angle while standing on a muddy slope using a saw with no dogs (I did scrounge one but haven’t put it on yet) was fun but we got it flushed down. Than stump was HEAVY for its size!
> 
> I bought the McCinderblock a couple years ago for $40 and have used it for countless dirty stumps and other undesirable jobs to save wear and tear on the good saws. Still running what I believe is the original Vanguard loop of chain that it came with. Knock on wood it always starts up and pulls strong. I did buy a cheap 24” bar for it too but haven’t needed that yet.
> 
> View attachment 1007684
> View attachment 1007683
> 
> The larger round will make a great chopping block.
> View attachment 1007685
> 
> View attachment 1007686


Have a same vintage pm605, actually may be a little newer different brake handle. First saw I ever cut with. Like you said always starts, always cuts. Not a power house lol.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Have a same vintage pm605, actually may be a little newer different brake handle. First saw I ever cut with. Like you said always starts, always cuts. Not a power house lol.


This one doesn’t cut fast but has plenty of grunt for pulling a bar through stumps. And that awesome Mac sound.


----------



## Squareground3691

svk said:


> This one doesn’t cut fast but has plenty of grunt for pulling a bar through stumps. And that awesome Mac sound.


Lol Mac attack


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers, I stihl haven't finished finding holiday stuff to inflict on you but I've forgotten how to operate the youtube to put up my video bits. Anyway, here is the map of the trip.




There was a tragedy at Leadline Creek however. We went up to a spot for a swim and came across an old camp from the early 1990s when you were still allowed to boat or chopper in stuff to your personal squatter's holiday destination. There was a gas oven, small refrigerator, furniture etc but at least one fire had gone through there and messed it up. The fun police don't let you have a camp up there anymore anyway.

There was also this.




I made Cowgirl stop for a moment's silence as we went past.


----------



## Sierra_rider

All this 500i talk inspired me to take the 500i out on today's project of cutting dead trees near a road. 

It's small compared to some of the stuff that @Kodiak Kid is cutting, but the biggest tree of this morning's project...Doug fir that was about 3' on the stump before I trimmed the bark. The 32" was a bit short on it. Also a deep face on it, as it was perfectly balanced and the top had me not wanting to pound too hard on wedges.

It's still very low hours, but the 500 is really well. Normally fir is really grabby, but the saw was really ripping through it. It helped that the wood was getting a bit soft...saw dust, not too many chips...and that wasn't because my chain was dull lol.



Bad ground to work on, the picture was taken at the stump:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Pro safety wrap bar? How do you like it? I wish my 3/4 wrap Stihls had actual full wraps like my 372.
> 
> BTW, nice looking saw. The 066 is one of my favorite saws of all time. Good power and exceptionally reliable.


Yes PS Wraps, the older style PS Dawgs and a Stihl OEM Accessory open face muffler cover. Those are the only mods to the saw. The saw has low hours so it Stihl makes that good ol' stock 066 power. It will be a great collectors saw in 20 years, but I'll never sell it. 

I agree! IMOP, the 066 is one of the best saws of all time! 

I like the PS wraps, but they have there pros and cons. The pros are more versatile positions to run the saw. My favorite thing about them is they are like a roll cage for the saw and will save the saw from getting smashed if you cut to much of your inside corner on your hinge and a tree comes over on your saw. They don't always save a saw from getting smashed, but will, and mote so than stock wraps!
The cons are they add weight to the saw over stock wraps. And they can be really dangerous if you're making a back cut with the cover plate side up because of the the corner of the stiff arm mount where it meets the actual handle. 

Let me explain why. If a bigger leaner breaks off pre maturely in the cut and the bar gets stuck in the hinge of the butt of a tree (not the broken hinge on the stump, but the tree itself!) Ad the saw starts to roll forward being as its hung up in the butt. Your hand can get wedged in the corner of the stiff arm and the rubber on the handle before you can let go or even if you let go to late. Now I know it sounds crazy but it can, will and dose happen if you haven't experienced it and don't know about it. I learned the hard way. Fortunately I got my hand loose at the last moment. If not the tree is taking you for a ride along with the saw! It only takes getting your hand caught once to learn not to hold the wrap at that particular part of the handle when the tree commits! Trust me. I know it sounds rediculass and you would think you can just let go, but trust me! You can't! Especially when wearing gloves! I know a few other fallers who stopped running PS full wraps for this particular reason!

Attached is a picture of my left hand in the bite of the wrap handle where it is possible to get hung up if the saw gets hung up in the butt of the tree as it commits. If the tree is well committed and the fall is starting to build speed. The harder it is to get your hand free of the saw! I hope I explained it all well enough to understand bud.  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> All this 500i talk inspired me to take the 500i out on today's project of cutting dead trees near a road.
> 
> It's small compared to some of the stuff that @Kodiak Kid is cutting, but the biggest tree of this morning's project...Doug fir that was about 3' on the stump before I trimmed the bark. The 32" was a bit short on it. Also a deep face on it, as it was perfectly balanced and the top had me not wanting to pound too hard on wedges.
> 
> It's still very low hours, but the 500 is really well. Normally fir is really grabby, but the saw was really ripping through it. It helped that the wood was getting a bit soft...saw dust, not too many chips...and that wasn't because my chain was dull lol.View attachment 1007770
> View attachment 1007772
> 
> 
> Bad ground to work on, the picture was taken at the stump:View attachment 1007771


That fir is Stihl plenty of tree compared to some of our Spruce! Our Spruce max out at 140-150 feet tall, and that would be for a very very tall one and not that common. Average common height for a mature Sitka Spruce on Afognak Island is 110-130 foot.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes PS Wraps, the older style PS Dawgs and a Stihl OEM Accessory open face muffler cover. Those are the only mods to the saw. The saw has low hours so it Stihl makes that good ol' stock 066 power. It will be a great collectors saw in 20 years, but I'll never sell it.
> 
> I agree! IMOP, the 066 is one of the best saws of all time!
> 
> I like the PS wraps, but they have there pros and cons. The pros are more versatile positions to run the saw. My favorite thing about them is they are like a roll cage for the saw and will save the saw from getting smashed if you cut to much of your inside corner on your hinge and a tree comes over on your saw. They don't always save a saw from getting smashed, but will, and mote so than stock wraps!
> The cons are they add weight to the saw over stock wraps. And they can be really dangerous if you're making a back cut with the cover plate side up because of the the corner of the stiff arm mount where it meets the actual handle.
> 
> Let me explain why. If a bigger leaner breaks off pre maturely in the cut and the bar gets stuck in the hinge of the butt of a tree (not the broken hinge on the stump, but the tree itself!) Ad the saw starts to roll forward being as its hung up in the butt. Your hand can get wedged in the corner of the stiff arm and the rubber on the handle before you can let go or even if you let go to late. Now I know it sounds crazy but it can, will and dose happen if you haven't experienced it and don't know about it. I learned the hard way. Fortunately I got my hand loose at the last moment. If not the tree is taking you for a ride along with the saw! It only takes getting your hand caught once to learn not to hold the wrap at that particular part of the handle when the tree commits! Trust me. I know it sounds rediculass and you would think you can just let go, but trust me! You can't! Especially when wearing gloves! I know a few other fallers who stopped running PS full wraps for this particular reason!
> 
> Attached is a picture of my left hand in the bite of the wrap handle where it is possible to get hung up if the saw gets hung up in the butt of the tree as it commits. If the tree is well committed and the fall is starting to build speed. The harder it is to get your hand free of the saw! I hope I explained it all well enough to understand bud.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1007832


Wouldn't have that problem with a husqy wrap .
Well noted though, I can kinda envision how it would get pontched in there. Definitely doesn't look like fun.


----------



## NbyNWisc

ValleyForge said:


> let me put my comment in better context..lol​​If you don't eat your fish, you can't have any srounging! How can you have any srounging if you don't eat your fish!”​


We're all just bricks in the wall!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The aftermarket PS full wraps for Husky will take you for a timber ride too. However, I don't know to many people that buy them for Husky's. Being as they come from the factory with FW bars, and lighter than PS FW bars too. Just not a tough as PS wraps though.


sean donato said:


> Wouldn't have that problem with a husqy wrap .
> Well noted though, I can kinda envision how it would get pontched in there. Definitely doesn't look like fun.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SimonHS said:


> I'm in work. Wife messaged to say that she has lent my petrol hedgecutter to her brother. Now sitting here wondering what condition it will come back in. Could have been worse, could have been a chainsaw.


My Mrs.is under strict instruction that under no circumstance is she to lend out any of my saws! She appreciates my concern too thank god!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Although I never had a problem with fine saw waste getting under the seal of the stock air filter on my 661. I have seen posts on here of others having major issues with fines bypassing the stock filter seal. Probably the biggest reason I never had a problem is because I only put a couple tanks through my 661 before seeing the pictures of the stock 661 filter problems so I installed a Max Flow system.

That being said. I have a question for any of you guys running the Max Flow.

How often do you guys clean your filters?
I clean mine once a week on my one day off after putting about 40 hours on the saw every week. Do you guys think that is frequent enough? The Max Flow system is a far more superior filter system than stock, so Im thinking it is. No noticeable power decrease, change in throttle response or idling issues from fresh and clean on day one, to pretty dirty on day six. I wash the filters with hot soapy water, let stand to air dry, and then oil with Bellray or Yamaha Lube filter oil.

Any input, info, or advice on the subject would be much appreciated gentleman. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Although I never had a problem with fine saw waste getting under the seal of the stock air filter on my 661. I have seen posts on here of others having major issues with fines bypassing the stock filter seal. Probably the biggest reason I never had a problem is because I only put a couple tanks through my 661 before seeing the pictures of the stock 661 filter problems so I installed a Max Flow system.
> 
> That being said. I have a question for any of you guys running the Max Flow.
> 
> How often do you guys clean your filters?
> I clean mine once a week on my one day off after putting about 40 hours on the saw every week. Do you guys think that is frequent enough. The Max Flow system is a far more superior filter system than stock, so Im thinking it is. No noticeable power decrease, throttle response or idling issues from fresh and clean on day one to pretty dirty on day six. I was the filters with hot soapy water and oil with Bellray or Yamaha Lube filter oil.
> 
> Any input, info, or advice on the subject would be much appreciated gentleman.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I run the Max-flows on most of my larger Stihls. I just clean them when the debris is to the point of building up on them. They may look really dirty to some, but no drop in performance and no fines inside the filter, so I think I'm good.

I think some of the Stihl filter issues arise because the pleating on the filter fills up and then the sealing surface becomes the path of least resistance for air flow.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I run the Max-flows on most of my larger Stihls. I just clean them when the debris is to the point of building up on them. They may look really dirty to some, but no drop in performance and no fines inside the filter, so I think I'm good.
> 
> I think some of the Stihl filter issues arise because the pleating on the filter fills up and then the sealing surface becomes the path of least resistance for air flow.


Oh ok, roger. Good point on the path if least resistance! 
Also the filter on the 661 isn't secured down with much pressure like the 066 and 660 screw down fastener. The quick connect fastener on the 661 seems to have much less pressure holding the filter down compared to Stihl's previous 90cc series models. Witch would give the filter a much easier path if least resistance once clogged as you just mentioned.


----------



## sean donato

Your most likely cleaning it too often, but it can't really hurt. Foam filters actually filter the best after they get a bit dirty and can hold an amazing amount of dirt before they need cleaned. Basically can run them untill performance starts to suffer or dirt starts to make it through the filter. Although by that time performance would have decreased noticeably.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> @farmer steve Leaving for Carlisle All truck show tomorrow. Trucks are all packed up .
> 
> If anyone is going I’m in vendor spots C40-42 View attachment 1007599
> View attachment 1007600
> 
> I’ll have these two there not towing the 68 out this year
> View attachment 1007602
> View attachment 1007603


Not sure if I'll be going or not. Have fun. Saw lots of older trucks yesterday when I was in The Carlisle area yesterday.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Your most likely cleaning it too often, but it can't really hurt. Foam filters actually filter the best after they get a bit dirty and can hold an amazing amount of dirt before they need cleaned. Basically can run them untill performance starts to suffer or dirt starts to make it through the filter. Although by that time performance would have decreased noticeably.


Roger,  good to know.


----------



## Vtrombly

Managed to get out and get the splitter uncovered. I never really did much besides getting it going and split a couple cords with it. Now it should be about time to give it a little TLC before the season. First off I'm lucky that I had got it home a couple years ago the wheel bearing on the one side the inner bearing is gone so I'll get a set and do both sides. General wiring improvements with a real starting circuit. Relocation of the exhaust to going up instead of the angle bracket mess they have going on. Change the chain drive system to a lovejoy coupler. And finally give my son a project of painting it with some implement paint. I found the model and manufacturer of the ram and parts are available and it seems like a good ram so I'm happy about that


----------



## WoodAbuser

Vtrombly said:


> Managed to get out and get the splitter uncovered. I never really did much besides getting it going and split a couple cords with it. Now it should be about time to give it a little TLC before the season. First off I'm lucky that I had got it home a couple years ago the wheel bearing on the one side the inner bearing is gone so I'll get a set and do both sides. General wiring improvements with a real starting circuit. Relocation of the exhaust to going up instead of the angle bracket mess they have going on. Change the chain drive system to a lovejoy coupler. And finally give my son a project of painting it with some implement paint. I found the model and manufacturer of the ram and parts are available and it seems like a good ram so I'm happy about thatView attachment 1007909
> View attachment 1007910
> View attachment 1007912


Looks like it has been rode hard and put away wet. Waiting to see the results of the tlc.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

It looks older than me! I bet its split some wood in its day!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

God morning gentlemen!
Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Vtrombly

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like it has been rode hard and put away wet. Waiting to see the results of the tlc.





Kodiak Kid said:


> It looks older than me! I bet its split some wood in its day!


It was from what I understand a 3 point splitter that was converted to motor power. Seems like it was made with whatever they could make work. I paid less then 100 dollars for it at the time it didn't run at all I figured worse cause scenario I could repower it since I have a boatload of motors around. At this point since it runs I almost feel obligated though to clean up and get that Wisconsin rewired and looking better than it is. I'll get everything else fixed first then probably build a new motor mount plate since I can weld allot better than these guys but the main part of the splitter is good just have to get things a little more mathematically correct.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> It was from what I understand a 3 point splitter that was converted to motor power. Seems like it was made with whatever they could make work. I paid less then 100 dollars for it at the time it didn't run at all I figured worse cause scenario I could repower it since I have a boatload of motors around. At this point since it runs I almost feel obligated though to clean up and get that Wisconsin rewired and looking better than it is. I'll get everything else fixed first then probably build a new motor mount plate since I can weld allot better than these guys but the main part of the splitter is good just have to get things a little more mathematically correct.


Right on man!  There's a few home made splitters around my neck of the woods too. My neighbor built one with to light of an I beam. He bent it on the first round!  We all told him it was way to light duty for this tougher west coast Spruce!  But he wouldn't listen. He thought he was some kind of self taught structural and mechanical engineer. I guess He wasn't!


----------



## Saiso

Rather than firewood this time, I decided to spend a few hours milling. Few pictures here, see milling section for rest


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Right on man!  There's a few home made splitters around my neck of the woods too. My neighbor built one with to light of an I beam. He bent it on the first round!  We all told him it was way to light duty for this tougher west coast Spruce!  But he wouldn't listen. He thought he was some kind of self taught structural and mechanical engineer. I guess He wasn't!


Thankfully they didn't make that mistake with this one the guts were a premanufactured 3 point splitter that was PTO driven that they added the axles. Ill get some Dimond plate or something and cut it on the bandsaw at work to remake that motor mount and square things up. Whoever torch cut those steel pieces apparently had zero skills in adjusting a torch. I might be able to reuse some of the plate but ill take it into work and put it on the Bridgeport and side mill it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged some red oak today that
fell close to where I work. I put on a safety vest and orange hard hat from work to be visible to traffic and grabbed as much as I could. The saw was running good today, that’s always a bonus.


----------



## dancan

H-Ranch said:


> Pfffttt... it's not like you had it loaded with spruce front to back like @dancan


Still a nice piccy !!!



I'm not dead yet lol


----------



## LondonNeil

hiya stranger! glad to hear it!


----------



## dancan

Still kickin here , been working out of town for the bulk of the summer with the 20 sumthins .
They call me the "Old Man"
They all fold before me lol


----------



## dancan

Just a lil hint or nugget of advice , never let the "Old Man" pour you a drink or roll a left handed ciggy ,,, ever lol


----------



## ElevatorGuy

sean donato said:


> Wouldn't have that problem with a husqy wrap .
> Well noted though, I can kinda envision how it would get pontched in there. Definitely doesn't look like fun.


That’s cuz the bolts would fall out of the husky before it pins you!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I was milling some logs today, and I had this really nice 10' blk. cherry, problem was, it had a serous crook in the middle. I hated to firewood it, as I REALLY like working with cherry!

So, I buzzed it in half and loaded both logs on my BSM and made a cut,







With that done I turned them 180* and made a second cut, and that made it possible to set them side by side,






With the slabs taken off both of them, I now have a couple nice cants to take 5/4 boards off of,






Here you can see, I'm getting some pretty nice lumber built up for future projects!






The stickered pile on the mills deck, is the cherry I milled today, with some dry white oak on it to keep it flat!

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Can anyone tell me what this saw is? I do have the air cover.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nate! Do run Stihl or Husky? And what model and size do you like best?


Don’t let me discourage you from trying a 500, they are good saws. You would probably be happy with a ported one, and little stronger if your at lower elevation. Good option if you have to do a lot of limbing and or have back issues. And your back and hip would probably feel better sense your wallet would be $2000 thinner.


----------



## Bubster

Wayyyyyyyy to hot to be cutting firewood,but had to do it to get the fence built.Some nice northside locust and probably the most solid dead cherry wood I have cut in many years


----------



## Logger nate

Almost like an Alaska tree


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this saw is? I do have the air cover.



Sachs-Dolmar KMS-4 Wankel rotary.

He's a member here last I knew.


----------



## ValleyForge

Logger nate said:


> Almost like an Alaska treeView attachment 1008068
> View attachment 1008069


It is an awesome saw….


----------



## chipper1

ValleyForge said:


> It is an awesome saw….


Specially with a 33" bar .

For those who don't get it...
It's a stihl thing, you wouldn't understand .


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Sachs-Dolmar KMS-4 Wankel rotary.
> 
> He's a member here last I knew.



Ding Ding, we have a winner. After sitting under the workbench for almost 50 years, one shot of mix to the carb and it fired right up. Filled the tank and primed it again and off she went. I think it was $100 well spent.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Thought Iyd share a couple pics of our strips with you folks. Some before logged and some after, but all different. Nothing big or extreme. Just good easy cut'n.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Don’t let me discourage you from trying a 500, they are good saws. You would probably be happy with a ported one, and little stronger if your at lower elevation. Good option if you have to do a lot of limbing and or have back issues. And your back and hip would probably feel better sense your wallet would be $2000 thinner.


No not at all. Im definitely interested in test driving one first in decent size wood like 36"- 48" before i make a decision on it. I'd also like to see how it performs in frozen wood in the winter time. Im also looking to test drive a Husky 592! I'm really curious how it pulls! Im certian its a power plant!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Specially with a 33" bar .
> 
> For those who don't get it...
> It's a stihl thing, you wouldn't understand .


...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Almost like an Alaska treeView attachment 1008068
> View attachment 1008069


Beautiful Spruce! Looks just like a lot of the Spruce we cut fir sure!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Sachs-Dolmar KMS-4 Wankel rotary.
> 
> He's a member here last I knew.



Dang Brett! You definitely know your power saws!!!
Good on ya! 

I don't know what more than half of the saws I see on this forum are!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Almost like an Alaska treeView attachment 1008068
> View attachment 1008069


I'll try to get a few pics for you guys of the strip Im in right now. Beautiful tall and slick Spruce stove pipes!  80% of them 24" to 36" with a few 4 footers here and there. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day chaps, not much to get excited about but cut up and roughly split this weeks running peppermint scrounge. 







Ended up with somewhat less than a cord  




Just need a few fine days for it to dry off then I'll burn it.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day chaps, not much to get excited about but cut up and roughly split this weeks running peppermint scrounge.
> 
> View attachment 1008080
> 
> 
> View attachment 1008081
> 
> 
> Ended up with somewhat less than a cord
> 
> View attachment 1008082
> 
> 
> Just need a few fine days for it to dry off then I'll burn it.


Nice haul, for not planning on it. 
What's that antique looking saw you're running . 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Dang Brett! You definitely know your power saws!!!
> Good on ya!
> 
> I don't know what more than half of the saws I see on this forum are!


I've had a lot of them, that's how I learn best, hands on. But this particular one I've never even seen in person, I did however almost buy one lol. 
Seeing the "cyliner" fins in the picture was the give away, but I'm pretty sure Joe even said he had one within the last yr or so.
Very unique saws for sure.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul, for not planning on it.
> What's that antique looking saw you're running .
> 
> I've had a lot of them, that's how I learn best, hands on. But this particular one I've never even seen in person, I did however almost buy one lol.
> Seeing the "cyliner" fins in the picture was the give away, but I'm pretty sure Joe even said he had one within the last yr or so.
> Very unique saws for sure.


Do you collect older power saws for a hobby as well as make money with your modern models?


----------



## MustangMike

I think Chipper buys / sells anything that flashes $ in his eyes!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you collect older power saws for a hobby as well as make money with your modern models?


No, I prefer more modern saws, but I do have a couple sweet old manual saws lol.
I buy and sell quite a few modern saws, and mainly run newer models for tree work. Last week or so I've been running the ms200 rear handle and the cs2511t quite a bit. I plan on running some bigger(71-79cc) saws soon to make some noodles, but I've managed to find plenty of other duties to occupy my time.


MustangMike said:


> I think Chipper buys / sells anything that flashes $ in his eyes!


Watch it, I resemble that remark .
Saws, saw parts, bars and chains, splitters, trailers, tractors, mowers, wheels and tires, pew pews and freedom seeds, quads and dirt bikes, cars and trucks, property, ... I'm not picky, but I typically buy items that I would use or have used that are good quality, and I stay away from chinesium. Many of them I use quite a while before selling them as I don't typically flip items quickly.
I'm a go to guy if people need to buy something or need a service done, I know a lot of people, and a lot of people know me .
I really enjoy helping others find what they are searching for and giving advice on what products I believe will serve them best or at a reasonable cost and resale easy if they need to or they don't work well for them. While I sell quite a few items myself, I sell at least one of someone else's items for everything I sell, and I set many people up with others for getting work done.
Yesterday I mowed for 2hrs at my buddies where I'm working on my trailer since he's down with sciatica issues , helping others is what in the end is what helps to get us where we need to be. How have you been feeling after surgery Mike. I didn't get much done on the trailer, but I put my shiny new wheels on . Today I'm heading over to hopefully weld up the fender, I have all the mounting tabs/flanges cut I just need to get everything in place and zap it.



Here's a pic of me back in 2016 helping him build it, had to break out the ms200 to cut some timber  .


And speaking of barns, just got my electric service approved. The power company should be out the beginning of next week to run there side of things.



It was kind of a mess out front.


----------



## djg james

I like that OSHA approved ladder.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I like that OSHA approved ladder.


No, but those are UL listed clogs


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> The bigger one the other day? If I had to guess. Id say 27 or 28 I don't put them on the scale unless I think they are 35 or bigger. The one in your picture is a Beautiful King! 40lb hog or bigger no doubt!


no Kings, but had salmon other day. still on sale at the grocery. poached, 6 mins 400f or so out on the grill. real tasty! melt in mouth...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> When I had my skiff built in 2013 I hooked about a 35 pounder on her maiden voyage! Unfortunately our landing net was only big enough for silvers. About three days later while fishing a King tournament. My boat had three Kings hit her deck! All of them huge soaker hogs!!! A 50lb, a 56lb, and a 65lb fish! Winning us the tournament by a land slide! We crushed it! 171lbs between three King Salmon! No other boat even came close that tournament!  *I'll post a picture for ya as soon as I get a chance to skiff back home from camp for supply's on one of my days off. *Unfortunately, the pics are at home on my other phone.  Seems these days the big soaker kings are hitting Kingsman boat decks around here
> fewer and fewer every year!


WOW! awesome. did u post the pix? i won't skip any pages now....  knowing it mite be on one of them!!! lol

only 22 down...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> This recovery is going slower than I expected. It is improving, but very slowly ... I was expecting more from the laparoscopic procedure.
> 
> Still have a black and blue that looks like someone tattooed a large Violet on my naval and some swelling and pain when I sit up.
> 
> I've been cautioned to wait 3 weeks for internal stuff to heal. Don't want to have to go through it again ... that's for sure!
> 
> This is putting a damper on my summer, but I'm planning on being good for hunting season. I need to be 100% by then, as I like to hunt some rugged areas, and not all of them have cell phone service if something goes wrong.


be careful MM! ~ foller dr's advice.  chit happens...

concrete truck skidded on freeway yesterday, flipped over and rolled... on down and onto SUV, killing small boy inside. sad unexpected day for the family! big news here yesterday... everyone:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Loving the pictures @Kodiak Kid, keep them coming! Stay out of harm's way as much as possible too!


indeed, awesome! i am just here for the pix!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> You liked it before I got a chance to fix it. Anybody called u a smarta$$ yet today.


i liked it after, too! lol 

sorry for pun


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *$265 out the door for a day(8hrs on the machine), self powered with tracks and around 25hp.* It did just fine for what I was doing, but more power and a larger wheel would have been nice for a few I did, but the job I rented it for I needed something that wouldn't track up the yard, which had a sprinkler system(read soft), a hill into the back yard that also slopped to the side.
> I did a total of 18 stumps, about half just below the surface for mowing and the others much deeper, it used just over 8 gallons of gas in just under 8 hrs. I was pretty whooped the day I rented it as I drove about 120 miles and ground 17 of the stumps and hauled the grindings from the job to the trailer. The next morning I ground the last and biggest double stem cherry I dropped for a neighbor a couple yrs ago, it took me about an hr, but it had some root flares that ran out about a ft off the stump and were still exposed(it was flush cut before I started on it. I did a black locust that was cut about 8" off the ground that took 2 hrs, it was only 15" across.
> Thought I had a video dropping the cherry, but that was at a different neighbors, dropping a nice sized black locust.
> Here's what I have on the cherry, fun tree.
> View attachment 1004987



i paid $150 for big oak stump to be ground out. and that included operator. i cleaned area up, and is now pretty much grown back with grass. but i have to baby-feed water it... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Got started on my chimney project. What a mess taking down the old chimney was, I wad glad when I got it all down, I knew it was rough but not as bad as it turned out to be. As I suspected whoever put it up used minimal mortar in the joints and the Terra cotta was held in by nails in the joints and no mortar in between them. Well save for one last section it's been replaced with a triple walled stainless chimney now. Still have to do the flashing around it when the last piece cones in. Company I got everything from this spring changed brands so I had to order the last section, was the hole reason I went with the dura vent brand, I had a source locally. Oh well. The last 36" section should show up this week.
> And for those wheel barrow guys...View attachment 1005083


a fleet of wb's!!  i am currently into pull carts. scrounged this beauty off curb couple days back. bit ruff, but now good as new! cleaned, oiled, serviced, derusted, modded and made some parts. a 4 tires hold air!  still holding! will be caboose for my scrounge firewood safari train... saws, fuel, PPE, tools, water, etc... i liked it so much, i ordered another one. NIB! found an A-z scrounge deal online and scarged it right up! will be here today. special feature along with design mods and engineering updates: no flat tires! 

old, but now like new:



NIB and incoming (today)





https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Carts-Poly-No-Flat-Tires/dp/B084NTR8V6



site has 3 slick short vids


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Mine runs 24/7 this is the overflow about 70 yards from the cistern.
> View attachment 1005098


where does all the water go?

free water, awesome! neighbor put in in-ground water sprinkler last month. got his new water bill! over $1300.00 -


----------



## svk

3800 pages!


----------



## svk

Went to the Elton John concert in Chicago last night. Can’t imagine too many AS members were in attendance but it was a great show. On my way home now, taking a 32 year old cutie out for dinner tonight.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> 3800 pages!


Since when have u been able to count that high?


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Went to the Elton John concert in Chicago last night. Can’t imagine too many AS members were in attendance but it was a great show. On my way home now, taking a *32 year old cutie out for dinner tonight.*


Nice, hope u play well with others.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i paid $150 for big oak stump to be ground out. and that included operator. i cleaned area up, and is now pretty much grown back with grass. but i have to baby-feed water it... lol


That's a great price.


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> where does all the water go?
> 
> free water, awesome! neighbor put in in-ground water sprinkler last month. got his new water bill! over $1300.00 -


Runs into a stream that goes to the Rondout reservoir.


----------



## SS396driver

Been a hot weekend not much rain . Made it down without a hitch . But the blue truck blew a rear brake line . So I was under the truck Friday morning . But I was able to fix it 


Decided it’s time to sell the 85 K20


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a fleet of wb's!!  i am currently into pull carts. scrounged this beauty off curb couple days back. bit ruff, but now good as new! cleaned, oiled, serviced, derusted, modded and made some parts. a 4 tires hold air!  still holding! will be caboose for my scrounge firewood safari train... saws, fuel, PPE, tools, water, etc... i liked it so much, i ordered another one. NIB! found an A-z scrounge deal online and scarged it right up! will be here today. special feature along with design mods and engineering updates: no flat tires!
> 
> old, but now like new:
> View attachment 1008169
> 
> 
> NIB and incoming (today)
> View attachment 1008170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Carts-Poly-No-Flat-Tires/dp/B084NTR8V6
> 
> 
> 
> site has 3 slick short vids


Here’s my big tire rig , but has a motor  lol


----------



## ValleyForge

SS396driver said:


> Been a hot weekend not much rain . Made it down without a hitch . But the blue truck blew a rear brake line . So I was under the truck Friday morning . But I was able to fix it View attachment 1008198
> View attachment 1008199
> 
> Decided it’s time to sell the 85 K20 View attachment 1008200


Did you sell the water,cask?


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Been a hot weekend not much rain . Made it down without a hitch . But the blue truck blew a rear brake line . So I was under the truck Friday morning . But I was able to fix it View attachment 1008198
> View attachment 1008199
> 
> Decided it’s time to sell the 85 K20 View attachment 1008200


Shame I'm on a 10 day work stretch. I had hoped to make it out and get a few things for my crew cab. Never thought a truck that was so popular would be such a bugger to find the glass for the crew cab doors.


----------



## Vtrombly

djg james said:


> I like that OSHA approved ladder.


That's funny because that's how used to that stuff I am that I didn't even think about it until you pointed it out.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> On my way home now, taking a 32 year old cutie out for dinner tonight.



It's about time we had an update. So how did it go?


----------



## djg james

Vtrombly said:


> That's funny because that's how used to that stuff I am that I didn't even think about it until you pointed it out.


Oh I've done plenty of silly stuff, much worse that that. At least that bucket is stable and not rocking.


----------



## SS396driver

ValleyForge said:


> Did you sell the water,cask?


No had a few interested but couldn’t get together on the price. Really the wrong venue need to go to an antique market


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> be careful MM! ~ foller dr's advice.  chit happens...
> 
> concrete truck skidded on freeway yesterday, flipped over and rolled... on down and onto SUV, killing small boy inside. sad unexpected day for the family! big news here yesterday... everyone:
> View attachment 1008168


That's truly is sad! It's hard to imagine any child suffering, seriously hurt, or killed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> WOW! awesome. did u post the pix? i won't skip any pages now....  knowing it mite be on one of them!!! lol
> 
> only 22 down...


Not yet. They are on my old phone and I need to figure out how to transfer the photos to this phone!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no Kings, but had salmon other day. still on sale at the grocery. poached, 6 mins 400f or so out on the grill. real tasty! melt in mouth...
> View attachment 1008165
> View attachment 1008166
> View attachment 1008167


Looks well prepared! Nothing worse than over cooked dried out salmon. Good work!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Not yet. They are on my old phone and I need to figure out how to transfer the photos to this phone!


Just get on the internet with that phone and you can upload them to a cloud or just post the ones you want to post directly from that phone


----------



## chipper1

Got the fender finished, and loaded the tractor on the new deck  .
Hopefully Monday I can get it set in place on the frame and get the mounts made to attach the dovetail portion(the back 5'). I also want to make the supports from the inside of the wheel well to the fender to give it a little added strength as there isn't a lot out there after cutting the crossmembers down to about 2".


----------



## LondonNeil

after @Cowboy254 said the other week, he can halve a 12" round and load it in his stove for a long burn I thought I'd test out how much more splitting for small stoves create. So here we have 2 x 12" oak rounds


and here the splits I created.


okay there are a spread of sizes and if i'd gone solely for max size and min number it would have been less, but still probbly 18 or 20. splitting and feeding small stoves is a lot of work


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> It's about time we had an update. So how did it go?


Long story, rain check lol. My travels have been a little bit eventful today


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> after @Cowboy254 said the other week, he can halve a 12" round and load it in his stove for a long burn I thought I'd test out how much more splitting for small stoves create. So here we have 2 x 12" oak rounds
> View attachment 1008233
> 
> and here the splits I created.
> View attachment 1008234
> 
> okay there are a spread of sizes and if i'd gone solely for max size and min number it would have been less, but still probbly 18 or 20. splitting and feeding small stoves is a lot of work


If that were my stove you would have gotten 6 to 8 rounds out of it,lol


----------



## Sierra_rider

Today was a day off, I briefly thought about attacking the wood pile, but decided that it was more prudent to finish a saw that's been in my shop for a couple of weeks. It was a stock 440, the top end actually had pretty low hours...despite what the massive carbon build up might suggest...I'm guessing it was either run rich or with Stihl brand oil.

Anyway, squish cut, cylinder decked, ported, muffler modded, timing advanced. I need a right angle cutter for the transfers...I'm able to get in the uppers, just not as clean as I'd like.

The owner should really be stoked, it's a strong running 440...it pulls really well in the cut, yet has some decent chain speed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Today was a day off, I briefly thought about attacking the wood pile, but decided that it was more prudent to finish a saw that's been in my shop for a couple of weeks. It was a stock 440, the top end actually had pretty low hours...despite what the massive carbon build up might suggest...I'm guessing it was either run rich or with Stihl brand oil.
> 
> Anyway, squish cut, cylinder decked, ported, muffler modded, timing advanced. I need a right angle cutter for the transfers...I'm able to get in the uppers, just not as clean as I'd like.
> 
> The owner should really be stoked, it's a strong running 440...it pulls really well in the cut, yet has some decent chain speed.


I wish my saw mechanics were that good. I know nothing about hop'n up saws, or timing them once hopped up! With the exception of bolt on aftermarket components. I have to pay to have mine modified! I just do simple routine maintenance. Some of you guys really now how to get old worn out saws and even newer tired saws fresh again! Good on all you guys!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I wish my saw mechanics were that good. I know nothing about hop'n up saws, or timing them once hopped up! With the exception of bolt on aftermarket components. I have to pay to have mine modified! I just do simple routine maintenance. Some of you guys really now how to get old worn out saws and even newer tired saws fresh again! Good on all you guys!


I'll trade some mechanic skills for some falling skills lol. I'm not exactly a master with a die grinder or anything, it's just a hobby I picked up a while back. It's what I do to relax, rather than watch TV or whatever the average American does nowadays. 

It's kinda fun to play with ignition timing, port timing, squish, compression, etc and to see the results. I've actually ruined a few cylinders as I've learned. The important part is to learn from it and be able to understand how the mods affected the performance. I take lots of notes, I've finally got a general idea of what numbers I should shoot for when I do a saw. 

I learned most of my knowledge on one of my 044s. I've had that particular saw apart probably a couple dozen times and with multiple different top ends. I think I'm at the point of this hobby, where I know there are things I don't know lol...I'm just moved that some people are impressed enough with my saws to have me tweak on their saws.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> after @Cowboy254 said the other week, he can halve a 12" round and load it in his stove for a long burn I thought I'd test out how much more splitting for small stoves create. So here we have 2 x 12" oak rounds
> View attachment 1008233
> 
> and here the splits I created.
> View attachment 1008234
> 
> okay there are a spread of sizes and if i'd gone solely for max size and min number it would have been less, but still probbly 18 or 20. splitting and feeding small stoves is a lot of work



Not quite...I don't halve 12 inch rounds, I put in two side by side for overnighters when it is going to be cold. You're right however, there is *much *more work in feeding a small stove.


----------



## MustangMike

Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday, we will be having a family party later today.

Hope the new decade goes well! I've taken deer 6 years in a row now, which is a personal best for me. Hope it continues.

Since I've been on "restricted duty" for a few weeks I've tinkered with the firearms quite a bit. New scopes on two of them and some new handloads and tested new saboted slugs for the shotgun. It is extra work not just getting things ready for myself, but also for my daughter and 13 year old grandson. We hunt in both rifle and shotgun only areas.

Just started doing some mild exercises again ... need to proceed very slow and cautiously. This thing does not give any warning signs if you push too hard!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday, we will be having a family party later today.
> 
> Hope the new decade goes well! I've taken deer 6 years in a row now, which is a personal best for me. Hope it continues.
> 
> Since I've been on "restricted duty" for a few weeks I've tinkered with the firearms quite a bit. New scopes on two of them and some new handloads and tested new saboted slugs for the shotgun. It is extra work not just getting things ready for myself, but also for me daughter and 13 year old grandson. We hunt in both rifle and shotgun only areas.
> 
> Just started doing some mild exercises again ... need to proceed very slow and cautiously. This thing does not give any warning signs if you push too hard!


Happy birthday Mike . 

Do you bore sight them. 

Yep, have to know when to take it easy, I'm still learning.


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday, we will be having a family party later today.
> 
> Hope the new decade goes well! I've taken deer 6 years in a row now, which is a personal best for me. Hope it continues.
> 
> Since I've been on "restricted duty" for a few weeks I've tinkered with the firearms quite a bit. New scopes on two of them and some new handloads and tested new saboted slugs for the shotgun. It is extra work not just getting things ready for myself, but also for me daughter and 13 year old grandson. We hunt in both rifle and shotgun only areas.
> 
> Just started doing some mild exercises again ... need to proceed very slow and cautiously. This thing does not give any warning signs if you push too hard!


Happy Birthday MustangMike!


----------



## MustangMike

I don't have any bore sighting tools, but I do it my looking down the barrel, with the gun on sandbags, sight in on a yellow sticky on the wall, then adjust the scope accordingly. Always gets me on paper at 25 yds, then I sight in from there. (Note: I remove the shotgun barrel with the cantilever scope to do this).

The lever guns have open sights and don't need bore sighting.


----------



## svk

Happy Birthday Mike!!

Six in a row is a good run especially for areas like you and I hunt that don’t have unlimited deer. At one point I was almost averaging a buck a year since I started hunting but I know that average has gone down now.


----------



## GrizG

I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!

I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.  

This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"


----------



## WoodAbuser

GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!
> 
> I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.
> 
> This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"
> 
> View attachment 1008343


Happy Birthday to you too. Have a safe trip.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a fleet of wb's!!  i am currently into pull carts. scrounged this beauty off curb couple days back. bit ruff, but now good as new! cleaned, oiled, serviced, derusted, modded and made some parts. a 4 tires hold air!  still holding! will be caboose for my scrounge firewood safari train... saws, fuel, PPE, tools, water, etc... i liked it so much, i ordered another one. NIB! found an A-z scrounge deal online and scarged it right up! will be here today. special feature along with design mods and engineering updates: no flat tires!
> 
> old, but now like new:
> View attachment 1008169
> 
> 
> NIB and incoming (today)
> View attachment 1008170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Carts-Poly-No-Flat-Tires/dp/B084NTR8V6
> 
> 
> 
> site has 3 slick short vids


That's pretty similar to the wife's firewood hauling setup.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!
> 
> I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.
> 
> This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"
> 
> View attachment 1008343


I wish you the best on your trek! I hope you have good times, and most of all, a safe trip.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's pretty similar to the wife's firewood hauling setup. View attachment 1008365


That’s cool .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s my big tire rig , but has a motor  lol


We've got similar setups. Actually, I think you and I have got the same plow. I regret buying the Polaris blade. I should have gotten the Boss V blade for mine, with actual hydraulics vs. the electric one that we ended up with from Polaris. It works okay though. The wife uses it most times when I'm gone during the Winter. I just don't like using straight blades anymore unless they've got wings on them. I find my V blades are much more efficient.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's pretty similar to the wife's firewood hauling setup. View attachment 1008365


Throw so sides on that ranger , lol


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday,





GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28..


Happy birthdays gentlemen!

Philbert


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday, we will be having a family party later today.
> 
> Hope the new decade goes well! I've taken deer 6 years in a row now, which is a personal best for me. Hope it continues.
> 
> Since I've been on "restricted duty" for a few weeks I've tinkered with the firearms quite a bit. New scopes on two of them and some new handloads and tested new saboted slugs for the shotgun. It is extra work not just getting things ready for myself, but also for me daughter and 13 year old grandson. We hunt in both rifle and shotgun only areas.
> 
> Just started doing some mild exercises again ... need to proceed very slow and cautiously. This thing does not give any warning signs if you push too hard!


Happy Birthday MustangMike. I'll be joining the 70 club next June.


----------



## JimR

Had a little fun with my stump grinder yesterday. Now I need the put the stonewall back up. I'll do that this Fall when it cools down a bit.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Squareground3691 said:


> Throw so sides on that ranger , lol


I plan on it! But first, I want to add the back-rack, to see where/how it fits, and then I'm going to add the sides. I just know that without the back-rack, either me or the wife is going to toss a piece of firewood in the bed and break the rear window.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> I plan on it! But first, I want to add the back-rack, to see where/how it fits, and then I'm going to add the sides. I just know that without the back-rack, either me or the wife is going to toss a piece of firewood in the bed and break the rear window.


Yup mine wraps all the way around. definitely a rear window saver .


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Yup mine wraps all the way around. definitely a rear window saver .


----------



## Lionsfan

Got a few hours of splitting done this morning before the monsoon rolled in and soaked my ass. Decided to bring my scrounge-buggy home for a much over-due oil change. Compact tractors are nice, and I could see where a utv would have some benefits, but I can't get past the price tag for "a toy".


----------



## jolj

MustangMike said:


> I don't have any bore sighting tools, but I do it my looking down the barrel, with the gun on sandbags, sight in on a yellow sticky on the wall, then adjust the scope accordingly. Always gets me on paper at 25 yds, then I sight in from there. (Note: I remove the shotgun barrel with the cantilever scope to do this).
> 
> The lever guns have open sights and don't need bore sighting.


Does that include M16/AR-15 metal sights??


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!
> 
> I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.
> 
> This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"
> 
> View attachment 1008343


Happy birthday!


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!
> 
> I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.
> 
> This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"
> 
> View attachment 1008343


Happy birthday .
Is that a log on the other side of the road .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Happy Birthday GrizG and MustangM! I bet there is a fountain of wisdom and experience between the two of you at your age's. Not it that you two gents are old but compared to my Age. I have a ways to go, so once again. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Happy birthday .
> Is that a log on the other side of the road .


They were doing a complete rebuild of Togwotee Pass when we were there... We rode on a combination of new road, no road, and old road. I imagine that there was a lot of firewood cut! They had multiple D10s on site and the side of the mountain was being carved away!


----------



## GrizG

Thank you for the birthday wishes guys. Be assured that I have big bottles of Ibuprofen and other remedies packed! I plan to camp as much as possible. With that I just picked up a Therm-A-Rest backpacking air mattress... My old Therm-A-rest self-inflating pad, even with a closed cell foam pad under it, just wasn't going to cut it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well I have the day off today. So Im going to blow out my primary felling saw with air, inspect plug, fuel filter, and air filter, and tune a few chains by removing gullets, bring down rakers and then a light touch on the grinder.  I was going to post a pic of the strip of beautiful timber I was cutting the other day, but yesterday. My boss pulled me out of it and put me in a real s**t patch yesterday morning. A thick stand of whips, tall skinny snags, and 12" to 18" "Reprod!" (natural second growth reproduction) Oh its a real crap patch of thick limb locked timber to say the least. I had to cripple five, six, seven, sometimes more. One by one until they would finally all commit at once! Yeah it was a lot if fun! NOT!!
On top of it. He took over my gravy strip once he saw how good of cut'n I was in!!!  Boss' for ya!  Must have done something to piss him off! 
So here's a couple pics of yesterday morning on the drive to work. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## djg james

Oh $hit! I saw you mention bicycle in your previous post and my brain translated it to motorcycle. Eh, no big deal, not my thing. Then I saw the bike in the photo above and I thought, wow! Bicycle ride at 65 and in the mountains! Oh my knees are hurting. a little nuts for exercise (lol). But then there's some that say I'm crazy for the things I do. Vacationing at Glacier a few times, I'd always run into bicyclists going over the pass. My hat's off to you. Happy BD.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I have the day off today. So Im going to blow out my primary felling saw with air, inspect plug, fuel filter, and air filter, and tune a few chains by removing gullets, bring down rakers and then a light touch on the grinder.  I was going to post a pic of the strip of beautiful timber I was cutting the other day, but yesterday. My boss pulled me out of it and put me in a real s**t patch yesterday morning of thick whips tall skinny snags and 12" to 18" "Reprod!" (natural second growth reproduction) Oh its a real crap patch of thick limb locked timber. I had to cripple five, six, seven, sometimes more. One by one until they would finally all commit at once! Yeah it was a lot if fun! NOT!!
> On top if it he took over my gravy strip once he saw how good of cut'n I was in!!!  Boss' for ya!  Must have done something to piss him off!
> So here's a couple pics of yesterday morning on the drive to work.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1008395
> View attachment 1008396


Yea Chit on ur boss , lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> They were doing a complete rebuild of Togwotee Pass when we were there... We rode on a combination of new road, no road, and old road. I imagine that there was a lot of firewood cut! They had multiple D10s on site and the side of the mountain was being carved away!
> 
> View attachment 1008388


Just something about a 200,000lb dozer that gets my attention every time I see one!  Those D10's and D11's are impressive to say the least!


----------



## turnkey4099

Slowing down on the wooding. I am rapidly working my self out of a job going at it every day. Been doing it for about 3hours every second day but I am going to increase that to every 3rd day. I only have that willow bush clearance left and have found nothing more for the future. Even taking it slow there can't be more than another year or two in there. Dunno what I'll do after that. I've looked everywhere within 30 miles of the house.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just something about 200,000lb dozer that gets my attention every time I see one!  Those D10's and D11's are impressive to say the least!



As are the operators. Sitting way up high on the tractor while on a steep sidehill !!! We farmed some pretty steep fields back in my teen years but at least the tractor seat was near the ground.


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> Oh $hit! I saw you mention bicycle in your previous post and my brain translated it to motorcycle. Eh, no big deal, not my thing. Then I saw the bike in the photo above and I thought, wow! Bicycle ride at 65 and in the mountains! Oh my knees are hurting. a little nuts for exercise (lol). But then there's some that say I'm crazy for the things I do. Vacationing at Glacier a few times, I'd always run into bicyclists going over the pass. My hat's off to you. Happy BD.


Yeah.... riding over Hoosier Pass and other passes was a challenge. Nothing like cycling at 11,539 feet above sea level to slow you down! That's only about 2 miles above the level where I live...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> Yeah.... riding over Hoosier Pass and other passes was a challenge. Nothing like cycling at 11,539 feet above sea level to slow you down! That's only about 2 miles above the level where I live...


Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yea KK get rid of those smigs ,


----------



## JustJeff

Possible future scrounge. My wife's cousin wants them cut down. I've been hiding indoors all weekend as it's just to hot for this Canadian!


----------



## ValleyForge

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I have the day off today. So Im going to blow out my primary felling saw with air, inspect plug, fuel filter, and air filter, and tune a few chains by removing gullets, bring down rakers and then a light touch on the grinder.  I was going to post a pic of the strip of beautiful timber I was cutting the other day, but yesterday. My boss pulled me out of it and put me in a real s**t patch yesterday morning of thick whips tall skinny snags and 12" to 18" "Reprod!" (natural second growth reproduction) Oh its a real crap patch of thick limb locked timber to say the least. I had to cripple five, six, seven, sometimes more. One by one until they would finally all commit at once! Yeah it was a lot if fun! NOT!!
> On top if it he took over my gravy strip once he saw how good of cut'n I was in!!!  Boss' for ya!  Must have done something to piss him off!
> So here's a couple pics of yesterday morning on the drive to work.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1008395
> View attachment 1008396


Pretty sure you said he was a husqy guy.... your a stihl guy.... kinda makes sense why he gave you the chit work lol. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Just something about a 200,000lb dozer that gets my attention every time I see one!  Those D10's and D11's are impressive to say the least!


See if the pictures upload. Both are at rosebud coal in sumerset. Pa. 992k and d11r brand new at the time. The cat dealer didn't bother to charge the ac system in the machines after they finished building them. I was there working on some other equipment and was told to finish them off. Got to play with both of them for a little. Fun machines, strong machines. I was the first to load coal with the 992k awsome to run compared to the older C models. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Just quit smoking about 3 moths ago after watching a co worker have a stoke. He smoked at least 3 packs while he was at work. His wife told us the Dr said the smoking was a big factor leading up to his stroke. Really woke me up to my bad habits.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> Pretty sure you said he was a husqy guy.... your a stihl guy.... kinda makes sense why he gave you the chit work lol.
> 
> See if the pictures upload. Both are at rosebud coal in sumerset. Pa. 992k and d11r brand new at the time. The cat dealer didn't bother to charge the ac system in the machines after they finished building them. I was there working on some other equipment and was told to finish them off. Got to play with both of them for a little. Fun machines, strong machines. I was the first to load coal with the 992k awsome to run compared to the older C models.
> 
> Just quit smoking about 3 moths ago after watching a co worker have a stoke. He smoked at least 3 packs while he was at work. His wife told us the Dr said the smoking was a big factor leading up to his stroke. Really woke me up to my bad habits.


Keep up the good work it’s all worth it


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Pretty sure you said he was a husqy guy.... your a stihl guy.... kinda makes sense why he gave you the chit work lol.
> 
> See if the pictures upload. Both are at rosebud coal in sumerset. Pa. 992k and d11r brand new at the time. The cat dealer didn't bother to charge the ac system in the machines after they finished building them. I was there working on some other equipment and was told to finish them off. Got to play with both of them for a little. Fun machines, strong machines. I was the first to load coal with the 992k awsome to run compared to the older C models.
> 
> Just quit smoking about 3 moths ago after watching a co worker have a stoke. He smoked at least 3 packs while he was at work. His wife told us the Dr said the smoking was a big factor leading up to his stroke. Really woke me up to my bad habits.


Whatever you do, don't pick them f'n things back up! Find a hobby, chew some gum, get a girlfriend, whatever it takes Bud!


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> Whatever you do, don't pick them f'n things back up! Find a hobby, chew some gum, get a girlfriend, whatever it takes Bud!


Unfortunately my wife still smokes o that doesn't help, but I climb structures and rig at work and I can actually breath after climbing a 200 foot truss so I have no intentions of picking it back up. Now if I could just convince my wife to quit that would be just great.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> View attachment 1008374
> 
> Got a few hours of splitting done this morning before the monsoon rolled in and soaked my ass. Decided to bring my scrounge-buggy home for a much over-due oil change. Compact tractors are nice, and I could see where a utv would have some benefits, but I can't get past the price tag for "a toy".


My little Kubota serves it's purpose very well. The UTV is nice, and wears many hats, but you are right, the price of them is freaking ridiculous. I won't even tell you what ours cost. You'd probably think I was lying.


----------



## sean donato

Sorry guys, I had to pull these off my old phone. This is back in 2011 I think. Cat 992k and a D11r. Brand new that year. Power houses of machines. Of tou zoom in on the D11 you can see my coworker standing by the track. Gives some comparison to size. I'm 5'9" he was about 4" shorter then me.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> My little Kubota serves it's purpose very well. The UTV is nice, and wears many hats, but you are right, the price of them is freaking ridiculous. I won't even tell you what ours cost. You'd probably think I was lying.


Humor us, last time I looked at a side by said it was $16k new when yamaha came out with the liter motor and 5 speed transmission. That was years ago now.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Humor us, last time I looked at a side by said it was $16k new when yamaha came out with the liter motor and 5 speed transmission. That was years ago now.


Including the plow that we ordered with it, which is electrically operated, so that you don't have to get out of the machine to manually angle the blade, and it raises without using the winch, double your number.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> Including the plow that we ordered with it, which is electrically operated, so that you don't have to get out of the machine to manually angle the blade, and it raises without using the winch, double your number.


Honestly that doesn't surprise me too much.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Unfortunately my wife still smokes o that doesn't help, but I climb structures and rig at work and I can actually breath after climbing a 200 foot truss so I have no intentions of picking it back up. Now if I could just convince my wife to quit that would be just great.


Yeah one of the other cutters on the crew smokes. He always has two or three on the way to work and every time he gas's up his saw when he's cutt'n a strip. Its hard not to light up in the crummy on the way to work when he's smoking right next to me. I have it down to one on the morning driving to work. I leave my smokes in the crummy while Im working. Then one on the way back to camp and I leave the pack in the pickup overnight. I'm getting better. But I haven't quit until I've completely quit! Its a disgusting non sense habit for sure!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Honestly that doesn't surprise me too much.


It did me. Now I'm looking at a 74 HP tractor with cab, and (this tastes bad even coming out of my mouth) looking for the cheapest new one that I can find with a loader, and they're 50K. I just don't know if I can bring myself to spend that this year as well.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah one of the other cutters on the crew smokes. He always has two or three on the way to work and every time he gas's up his saw when he's cutt'n a strip. Its hard not to light up in the crummy on the way to work when he's smoking right next to me. I have it down to one on the morning driving to work. I leave my smokes in the crummy while Im working. Then one on the way back to camp and I leave the pack in the pickup overnight. I'm getting better. But I haven't quit until I've completely quit! Its a disgusting non sense habit for sure!


Keep at it mate. I've tried to quit several times before, but so far this has lasted the longest. I'm about at the point where rhe smoke stinks when someone lights up at work. Figure thats my brain getting back to normal. Also not hacking my lungs up every morning is nice.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> It did me. Now I'm looking at a 74 HP tractor with cab, and (this tastes bad even coming out of my mouth) looking for the cheapest new one that I can find with a loader, and they're 50K. I just don't know if I can bring myself to spend that this year as well.


Before I got(stole) my old B series I went to messicks to get a quote on a new B2601. Had the salesman stop at $26k and thanked him for humoring me. The 8 to 12 month lead time for the tractor was bad enough, but with the list of attachment I wanted and would have to wait for all them to show up killed the deal fater then the money end of it. Its crazy what everything cost right now, even used. 10 year old tractors for 3/4 the cost of a new machine.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Before I got(stole) my old B series I went to messicks to get a quote on a new B2601. Had the salesman stop at $26k and thanked him for humoring me. The 8 to 12 month lead time for the tractor was bad enough, but with the list of attachment I wanted and would have to wait for all them to show up killed the deal fater then the money end of it. Its crazy what everything cost right now, even used. 10 year old tractors for 3/4 the cost of a new machine.


Ya, unfortunately I couldn't agree more.


----------



## deputyrpa

I went with a lightly used 6 yo ag cab tractor w/loader. With only 260 hrs, it was about 15K less than a new one, and Tier 2. It's still worth close to what I paid for it 8 years and 1000hrs later.


----------



## sean donato

deputyrpa said:


> I went with a lightly used 6 yo ag cab tractor w/loader. With only 260 hrs, it was about 15K less than a new one, and Tier 2. It's still worth close to what I paid for it 8 years and 1000hrs later.


Depending in the brand and model it's likely worth more then what you paid for it. Only reason I got my B7510 so cheap was it didn't have a loader, the pictures showed it was on the rough side, needed new tires and no pictures of the belly mower. Got there realized it's was actually in pretty good shape mechanically, low balled the amd ended up taking it home. With 4 new r14 style tires and building my loader (with ssqa) I have right over $7k in it. Cheapest way I could get into the size (smallest that would work) I needed.


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , hopefully you can save them early preventative treatment is key but not always successful its a very destructive insect, that can kill every ash tree in its path


It is not EAB. It is White Ash blight.


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yeah... give up the cigs... I've lost both my brothers and many friends with smoking being a major factor in their demise. Most of those folks were in their 50s and early 60s... a few made it further but had life hampering health problems that were attributed to their smoking.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I have the day off today. So Im going to blow out my primary felling saw with air, inspect plug, fuel filter, and air filter, and tune a few chains by removing gullets, bring down rakers and then a light touch on the grinder.  I was going to post a pic of the strip of beautiful timber I was cutting the other day, but yesterday. My boss pulled me out of it and put me in a real s**t patch yesterday morning. A thick stand of whips, tall skinny snags, and 12" to 18" "Reprod!" (natural second growth reproduction) Oh its a real crap patch of thick limb locked timber to say the least. I had to cripple five, six, seven, sometimes more. One by one until they would finally all commit at once! Yeah it was a lot if fun! NOT!!
> On top of it. He took over my gravy strip once he saw how good of cut'n I was in!!!  Boss' for ya!  Must have done something to piss him off!
> So here's a couple pics of yesterday morning on the drive to work.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1008395
> View attachment 1008396


If you don't mind me asking, you getting paid by scale or just a day rate? If by scale, that just sounds criminal.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm supposed to be on vacation this week, yet there are saws in my pickup lol.

Did an epic day of high country singletrack on the moto, came home tonight and had to unload the moto stuff, and load saw stuff into it. Early day tomorrow, IDK why I'm still up...side work climbing and falling for a buddy's land clearing biz. 

The only pic I took from today's ride:



...and back to reality lol:


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Unfortunately my wife still smokes o that doesn't help, but I climb structures and rig at work and I can actually breath after climbing a 200 foot truss so I have no intentions of picking it back up. Now if I could just convince my wife to quit that would be just great.


Yeah that's good I've been quit 16 years now. I smoked about 2 packs a day and many more if I was at the bar. Met my wife and she didn't smoke so I threw the pack I had away bought some mints and that was the end of that. Same thing as you though after about a month I could breathe way better and food tasted great.


----------



## gggGary

Hint for your wife.
Find a sport she enjoys. Run her hard at it. If she has a competitive bone in her body she'll be tossing the cigs after she she sees stars a time or three.
I cured my wife by taking her cross country skiing. One or two uphill slogs, seeing stars did it. That was 25 years ago, she hasn't smoked since.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> If you don't mind me asking, you getting paid by scale or just a day rate? If by scale, that just sounds criminal.


Day wage! If It was scale? I would have packed my chit!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm supposed to be on vacation this week, yet there are saws in my pickup lol.
> 
> Did an epic day of high country singletrack on the moto, came home tonight and had to unload the moto stuff, and load saw stuff into it. Early day tomorrow, IDK why I'm still up...side work climbing and falling for a buddy's land clearing biz.
> 
> The only pic I took from today's ride:
> View attachment 1008505
> 
> 
> ...and back to reality lol:
> View attachment 1008506


Looks like some good fun riding!!! 

I sure miss riding my 300. I couldn't bring it over here to camp. No off road vehicles are allowed on Afognak Island!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

It's usually not this dirty. I always try to clean it after a good ride!


----------



## sean donato

gggGary said:


> Hint for your wife.
> Find a sport she enjoys. Run her hard at it. If she has a competitive bone in her body she'll be tossing the cigs after she she sees stars a time or three.
> I cured my wife by taking her cross country skiing. One or two uphill slogs, seeing stars did it. That was 25 years ago, she hasn't smoked since.


Good luck getting her to do any sort of sports. She has no competitive anything in her. She did quit each time she was planning on getting pregnant. Don't know why she ever started up again. I'll eventually get her convinced.


----------



## MustangMike

Was 80* already 8:00 this morning, and we have been over 90* every day for weeks. No rain either, even though they keep predicting it.

Last night we had Thunder for about 20 minutes, but not a drop of rain fell.

Our Spring was very wet, but now all the lawns are turning brown. Hope it changes soon.

With the mini 14s (one scoped one not) I just put up a large target backing at 25 yds so I'm on the paper and go from there.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

It's been raining PLENTY here for the last week or so. Not an all day thing, but enough that it will stop you from doing whatever it is outside that you want to do. But I'm tired of it, so I went out into my woods to continue busting some trail through it. I had some downed maple trees that were laying across where I want the UTV trail to be, so I drug those out to be bucked up and split later this week. The smaller one looks like it'll be punky inside, but it felt solid when I chained it up. We'll see once I cut into it. 

The yellow waypoints are where the first part of the trail is going in, with more to follow later. The purple waypoints are new spots that I moved a couple of trail cams to. I put them there so I'd remember where they are. I've got 8 of them up, and sometimes forget where I've moved them to LOL!


----------



## chipper1

@Logger nate I was thinking of you a bit ago.
The power company came to run power underground to the barn from the pole. They shot a fish tape from the pole to the meter socket, then pulled a 1/2 rope(just like many of my 9/16 ropes), then used a Milwaukee drill run capstan with to pull the cable to the socket. Have you used that drill operated winch you bought a while back at all. 
The whole cart gets lifted onto the meter socket, pretty cool setup, it pulled all the rope/wire piled up in the picture like it was nothing.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Been a hot weekend not much rain . Made it down without a hitch . But the blue truck blew a rear brake line . So I was under the truck Friday morning . But I was able to fix it View attachment 1008198
> View attachment 1008199
> 
> Decided it’s time to sell the 85 K20 View attachment 1008200


Is that an old Honda generator on the table.
Found a new truck for you .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Is that an old Honda generator on the table.
> Found a new truck for you .
> View attachment 1008646


I had the Chevy version of that truck in an '89. It had a 454 with a 4.11 rear end. Very little HP. Less than 200 if I remember correctly. But it would push snow like nobody's business.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I had the Chevy version of that truck in an '89. It had a 454 with a 4.11 rear end. Very little HP. Less than 200 if I remember correctly. But it would push snow like nobody's business.


Nice.
Here's one a little closer to you, even closer yet on a sled this winter lol.
I looked for a 4x4 suburban 2500 for a long time, settled for the 2wd excursion.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Here's one a little closer to you, even closer yet on a sled this winter lol.
> I looked for a 4x4 suburban 2500 for a long time, settled for the 2wd excursion.
> View attachment 1008660


Ironically, I did pick up an old Cat ZR 900 this past Winter just for nostalgia's sake! I always wanted one when they were new, but couldn't afford one at the time. Then this one came across my computer last Winter, and it had less than 2K on the odometer. So, I just had to go pick it up! My newer sleds sure ride a lot more comfortably, but this one "takes me back" when I ride it, and flat-out hauls the mail LOL!


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ironically, I did pick up an old Cat ZR 900 this past Winter just for nostalgia's sake! I always wanted one when they were new, but couldn't afford one at the time. Then this one came across my computer last Winter, and it had less than 2K on the odometer. So, I just had to go pick it up! My newer sleds sure ride a lot more comfortably, but this one "takes me back" when I ride it, and flat-out hauls the mail LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1008664
> 
> 
> View attachment 1008665


Just skip right across, probably need to drive the burban back, you can just put the sled in the back lol.
That does look like a fun ride. The crotch rockets I used to build/ride were fast, but dang the sleds move out, they'll definitely suck your eyes into your head  .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Just skip right across, probably need to drive the burban back, you can just put the sled in the back lol.
> That does look like a fun ride. The crotch rockets I used to build/ride were fast, but dang the sleds move out, they'll definitely suck your eyes into your head  .


I had ONE crotch rocket back in the day. I had to sell it. I knew myself well enough that if I kept riding it I would have ended up an organ donor. Ended up migrating to Harleys and toured a large portion of the country on them. With back problems, I sold my Street Glide a few years ago, but am now getting the itch for a new one again. We'll see if that persists for a while and I get another one or not.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I had ONE crotch rocket back in the day. I had to sell it. I knew myself well enough that if I kept riding it I would have ended up an organ donor. Ended up migrating to Harleys and toured a large portion of the country on them. With back problems, I sold my Street Glide a few years ago, but am now getting the itch for a new one again. We'll see if that persists for a while and I get another one or not.


C'mon man, it'll be fun  .
I've got plenty of scars from riding .
My wife asked me stop riding when our boy was 1, I'm not sure if it was me having wiped out 3 times that summer or the wheelies past the van at 70 for the boy . After I sold the bike I was riding at the time, I only rode a few times to give a nice shakedown to the ones I built before selling them. Not long ago a buddy swung over on a newer vmax(2nd gen), he knows I used to ride and has seen me ride his dirt bikes since I did the maintenance on them; he said take it for a spin, I said no thanks, he said you don't have to be afraid, I said I'm not afraid of the bike, just what I'll do when I get on it. You know a power wheelie was only a few hundred ft away from where we were standing, and theres a nice straight stretch we used to run our cars on as teens about 3 mins away, I need to run the other direction!


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I had the Chevy version of that truck in an '89. It had a 454 with a 4.11 rear end. Very little HP. Less than 200 if I remember correctly. But it would push snow like nobody's business.


Back in high-school one of my close friends had a 3500 chevy with a 454 in it. Had an issue on cylinder 8. Always fouled the plug in no time. We called it the most powerful 7 cylinder ever built lol. It was a late 80' or early 90's truck. We had a lot of fun in it. Was actually reliable save for having to keep a carton of plugs on hand lol.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Back in high-school one of my close friends had a 3500 chevy with a 454 in it. Had an issue on cylinder 8. Always fouled the plug in no time. We called it the most powerful 7 cylinder ever built lol. It was a late 80' or early 90's truck. We had a lot of fun in it. Was actually reliable save for having to keep a carton of plugs on hand lol.


Saw a 7 lug ford for sale yesterday lol.


----------



## sean donato

Reading these last few posts is like a trip down memory lane. We had a 600 triple artic cat for year as well as a bunch of wankle powered skido sleds. I still think my favorite was an indy 440 fan air double, high rpm comet, tubed pipes and the carbs were jetted. Colder it got the better it ran, but never kept up with that 600 triple. Wish it snowed more around here would have an excuse to get another sled.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Saw a 7 lug ford for sale yesterday lol.


Light duty f250.... run....


----------



## ValleyForge

chipper1 said:


> Is that an old Honda generator on the table.
> Found a new truck for you .
> View attachment 1008646


You forgot to post a pic of the truck…lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Forecast here is a return to 35+C or 95f this week. We've had no rain since June iirc and although it dropped to much cooler temps they have still been hot, above average days,

I looked up the wood equilibrium moisture content for the temp and humidity range we are having....5-13%.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Is that an old Honda generator on the table.
> Found a new truck for you .
> View attachment 1008646


Yes it is . Wasn’t for sale I used it to run a fan . 


Not a fan of the a OBS body style . But that one is a nice one . I’d look at it if it were closer


----------



## SS396driver

Didn’t know Kirby’s could get this big . Have about a dozen this size . Going to take forever to brine


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Yes it is . Wasn’t for sale I used it to run a fan . View attachment 1008707
> View attachment 1008708
> 
> Not a fan of the a OBS body style . But that one is a nice one . I’d look at it if it were closer


Had to go and look back at the previous post, cause I didn't think I saw any obs ford's. When you chevy guys start calling that body style obs?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> Saw a 7 lug ford for sale yesterday lol.


I remember those. They called them "heavy halfs", didn't they?


----------



## JustPlainJeff

sean donato said:


> Reading these last few posts is like a trip down memory lane. We had a 600 triple artic cat for year as well as a bunch of wankle powered skido sleds. I still think my favorite was an indy 440 fan air double, high rpm comet, tubed pipes and the carbs were jetted. Colder it got the better it ran, but never kept up with that 600 triple. Wish it snowed more around here would have an excuse to get another sled.


I've had all of those same sleds back in the day. I had the ZRTs which were the model right before that ZR that I posted a picture of above. The ZRTs were triples. I also had quite a few Polaris Indys. The 440's, 600's and even a 650. Shoot, I remember when the Indy 440 was the big dog on the block!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I DID also scrounge some firewood today! I had to let the 462 do some eating! Had the 25" bar buried. I know this stuff isn't big to most of you guys, but on my 40 acres it is. The previous owner had the property selectively logged 10-12 years ago, so this is about as big as it gets for me. I know the 462 also isn't large to most of you guys, but it's my big saw, and it sure puts a grin on my face when I run it!


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Had to go and look back at the previous post, cause I didn't think I saw any obs ford's. When you chevy guys start calling that body style obs?


Been as long as I can remember . I did use the wrong name for the 2000 truck 88-98 trucks are OBS or GMT400s the 99 to 2013 are NBS new body style or GMT800s. 

I like my slants and flat nose trucks . 67-72


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Yes it is . Wasn’t for sale I used it to run a fan . View attachment 1008707
> View attachment 1008708
> 
> Not a fan of the a OBS body style . But that one is a nice one . I’d look at it if it were closer


That's sweet.
The first Honda generator I bought was an early one, but that one was later than yours, it was red and grey iirc. 
Since then I've literally had over a hundred of the eu2000's and around 30-40 of the eu3000's, great quality for sure. 
Cool to see those old ones still putting out juice .


SS396driver said:


> Didn’t know Kirby’s could get this big . Have about a dozen this size . Going to take forever to brine View attachment 1008712


The wife just canned a bunch of them last night, not sure what type, but they're green .
Did you get a new ride, I see new plates  .


JustPlainJeff said:


> I remember those. They called them "heavy halfs", didn't they?


Yes, they did.
Chevy had one similar, I always wanted the chevy version. I think I have a couple of the 7 lug wheels in my scrap pile still.


JustPlainJeff said:


> I've had all of those same sleds back in the day. I had the ZRTs which were the model right before that ZR that I posted a picture of above. The ZRTs were triples. I also had quite a few Polaris Indys. The 440's, 600's and even a 650. Shoot, I remember when the Indy 440 was the big dog on the block!


I always thought I'd like the 4-stroker, with a little turbo they wake up quickly .
That being said, I've never owned a sled and it's been 25yrs since I've risen one lol.
This would do .

Okay I'll settle for this.



JustPlainJeff said:


> I DID also scrounge some firewood today! I had to let the 462 do some eating! Had the 25" bar buried. I know this stuff isn't big to most of you guys, but on my 40 acres it is. The previous owner had the property selectively logged 10-12 years ago, so this is about as big as it gets for me. I know the 462 also isn't large to most of you guys, but it's my big saw, and it sure puts a grin on my face when I run it!


That looks like some nice wood to me.
There isn't much wood that I couldn't cut with a 24(or a 25" if your a stihl guy ), but many times it's just less risk to use a little longer bar and cut from the opposite side. The 462 has no problem pulling a 32 in hardwood as long as you aren't in a situation you need to chase the cut real fast.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I remember those. They called them "heavy halfs", didn't they?


Yeah, worthless is what they should have called them. Had a semi floating 10.25 rear and some for half ton front axle. Less tow capacity then my expedition and axle parts were a bugger to get. I'm a ford guy and wouldn't want one. 


SS396driver said:


> Been as long as I can remember . I did use the wrong name for the 2000 truck 88-98 trucks are OBS or GMT400s the 99 to 2013 are NBS new body style or GMT800s.
> 
> I like my slants and flat nose trucks . 67-72


Yeah, never heard them referred to as that. The ford made sense the 86-97 was basically the same truck with a face lift in 92, then ford completely re tooled in 98 for the "new body style" aka super duty. Giving the 92 to 97 the old body style moniker.


----------



## steved

Pulling from my Grandfather's property...

They did some timbering and forestry improvements (culled junk) last fall, we are just pulling the "tops". We hit maybe 2 of 34 acres.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Not firewood, but something I saved from being turned into firewood. Part of the sidework I'm doing for a friend that does property clearing, I come in as needed to climb, fall, and just do general thinning.

Anyway, us west coast types just see any ol' hardwood tree as firewood. I climbed/cut this walnut down last week and nobody knew it was a walnut, as it's so big. It's not really the fruiting walnut that you usually think of, but a Claro walnut that's native to NorCal. 

I'm getting a cut of this wood, as I'm the middleman for getting it milled. It was a really impressive tree, probably the biggest walnut I've ever seen.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I thought the Europeans brought the claro walnuts to California, then they wouldn't be native, would they??

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I thought the Europeans brought the claro walnuts to California, then they wouldn't be native, would they??
> 
> SR


And they should be more fruitier being from Cali too right  .
Then again, I was born there.


Sierra_rider said:


> Not firewood, but something I saved from being turned into firewood. Part of the sidework I'm doing for a friend that does property clearing, I come in as needed to climb, fall, and just do general thinning.
> 
> Anyway, us west coast types just see any ol' hardwood tree as firewood. I climbed/cut this walnut down last week and nobody knew it was a walnut, as it's so big. It's not really the fruiting walnut that you usually think of, but a Claro walnut that's native to NorCal.
> 
> I'm getting a cut of this wood, as I'm the middleman for getting it milled. It was a really impressive tree, probably the biggest walnut I've ever seen.
> View attachment 1008743
> View attachment 1008744
> View attachment 1008745


What a deal, hope you guys do well on it.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> Pulling from my Grandfather's property...
> 
> They did some timbering and forestry improvements (culled junk) last fall, we are just pulling the "tops". We hit maybe 2 of 34 acres.


Nice haul.
Plenty of work left there for you.


----------



## timsmcm

JustPlainJeff said:


> I DID also scrounge some firewood today! I had to let the 462 do some eating! Had the 25" bar buried. I know this stuff isn't big to most of you guys, but on my 40 acres it is. The previous owner had the property selectively logged 10-12 years ago, so this is about as big as it gets for me. I know the 462 also isn't large to most of you guys, but it's my big saw, and it sure puts a grin on my face when I run it!
> 
> View attachment 1008723
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1008724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1008725
> 
> 
> View attachment 1008726


How do you like that plastic trailer you have attached to the little kabota?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> I thought the Europeans brought the claro walnuts to California, then they wouldn't be native, would they??
> 
> SR


I did some research, I've read a couple different things. One said that they are also known as Claros and actually exported to Europe for root stock. Another said that the Claro walnut is a hybrid of trees from Europe that cross-pollinated with the Northern California Black Walnut in the Sacramento area in the 1800's.

For whatever it's worth, this tree appears to be Northern California Black Walnut...whether it's actually a Claro or not, is outside of my knowledge base. From what I did read, this tree was a pretty exceptional specimen. Taller than average and with 3 leads compared to the 1 central lead that most NorCal walnuts have.

I actually didn't want to cut it down, as it was a pretty special tree, but if I didn't cut it down, someone else would.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

timsmcm said:


> How do you like that plastic trailer you have attached to the little kabota?


It works fine. I like the off-road tires, and it's rated for 2,500lbs. So, those two things are good. But I'd prefer a regular flat-bed trailer with sides, so that I could load/stack more in it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> And they should be more fruitier being from Cali too right  .
> Then again, I was born there.
> 
> What a deal, hope you guys do well on it.


Especially this one, I've been working in one of the "fruiter" areas of Cali...unfortunately, the money is where all the fruitcakes are lol. I don't want to turn this thread political or anything, but the county I live in isn't really representative of stereotypical California, politically, socio-economically, or even terrain for that matter...you'd think you were in Idaho or something if you were suddenly "zapped" to here.

That being said, we don't exactly have the wealth or whatever you want to call it that a lot of the other state has...tech giants and multi-million dollar vineyard owners usually don't call my county home. I mostly stopped doing side work here, as it's not worth it to me...I can drive 2 hours and make 3x as much money for a day rate. 

I really need to get back out to the coast and back to cutting redwood. Climbing these broad trees is kicking my azz...the reds were cake work, climb/strip, take the top out, and repeat. Occasionally get to chunk down big logs with one of my falling saws, good times.

I'm excited to get this walnut milled. I don't know if I'll build something, sell it, or do both. Either way, it's a nice little bonus I wasn't expecting.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Especially this one, I've been working in one of the "fruiter" areas of Cali...unfortunately, the money is where all the fruitcakes are lol. I don't want to turn this thread political or anything, but the county I live in isn't really representative of stereotypical California, politically, socio-economically, or even terrain for that matter...you'd think you were in Idaho or something if you were suddenly "zapped" to here.
> 
> That being said, we don't exactly have the wealth or whatever you want to call it that a lot of the other state has...tech giants and multi-million dollar vineyard owners usually don't call my county home. I mostly stopped doing side work here, as it's not worth it to me...I can drive 2 hours and make 3x as much money for a day rate.
> 
> I really need to get back out to the coast and back to cutting redwood. Climbing these broad trees is kicking my azz...the reds were cake work, climb/strip, take the top out, and repeat. Occasionally get to chunk down big logs with one of my falling saws, good times.
> 
> I'm excited to get this walnut milled. I don't know if I'll build something, sell it, or do both. Either way, it's a nice little bonus I wasn't expecting.


Doesn't sound like you'd like the trees here then lol. I do a little work with pine/spruce, but the majority is hardwood. Last week I looked at a potential job "pruning" a 16" red oak branch over a house. It's not what I normally do because I mainly work alone and I'm not a proficient climber or rigger, but if I rent a lift I can make a good paycheck and get everything down safely, and come in at a reasonable price. I already told him the approximate range of cost and that the lift was the variable, and it sounded as though he was up for it, just need to check the prices. Not sure if he will want the wood, or if I'll have another cord of red oak in the green wood pile. I had a buddy stop by tonight that took a 2x2x8' container that he will be using for his meat birds(chickens), he said they cut some supporting roots on a couple large pines at one of his cottages, you could come help me on those if I get them . They are big trees for pines, way bigger than what I usually work with. I'll need to get some felling advice from the PNW/AK fellers on falling these fellers .


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> Especially this one, I've been working in one of the "fruiter" areas of Cali...unfortunately, the money is where all the fruitcakes are lol. I don't want to turn this thread political or anything, but the county I live in isn't really representative of stereotypical California, politically, socio-economically, or even terrain for that matter...you'd think you were in Idaho or something if you were suddenly "zapped" to here.
> 
> That being said, we don't exactly have the wealth or whatever you want to call it that a lot of the other state has...tech giants and multi-million dollar vineyard owners usually don't call my county home. I mostly stopped doing side work here, as it's not worth it to me...I can drive 2 hours and make 3x as much money for a day rate.
> 
> I really need to get back out to the coast and back to cutting redwood. Climbing these broad trees is kicking my azz...the reds were cake work, climb/strip, take the top out, and repeat. Occasionally get to chunk down big logs with one of my falling saws, good times.
> 
> I'm excited to get this walnut milled. I don't know if I'll build something, sell it, or do both. Either way, it's a nice little bonus I wasn't expecting.


Let's see some milling pics when you get you done.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Doesn't sound like you'd like the trees here then lol. I do a little work with pine/spruce, but the majority is hardwood. Last week I looked at a potential job "pruning" a 16" red oak branch over a house. It's not what I normally do because I mainly work alone and I'm not a proficient climber or rigger, but if I rent a lift I can make a good paycheck and get everything down safely, and come in at a reasonable price. I already told him the approximate range of cost and that the lift was the variable, and it sounded as though he was up for it, just need to check the prices. Not sure if he will want the wood, or if I'll have another cord of red oak in the green wood pile. I had a buddy stop by tonight that took a 2x2x8' container that he will be using for his meat birds(chickens), he said they cut some supporting roots on a couple large pines at one of his cottages, you could come help me on those if I get them . They are big trees for pines, way bigger than what I usually work with. I'll need to get some felling advice from the PNW/AK fellers on falling these fellers .



I'm not afraid of heights, so I'm pretty good on the pines/firs/reds/whatever other tall conifers. Most of the technique with these are just the different cuts you can do to manipulate the limbs. Some people have issues with the big conifers, because they freak out when they look down after stripping out 125'+ of tree...the actual climbing is really straightforward on those IMO. Plus I get off by being up a tall pine tree when the wind's blowing, makes you feel alive lol.

The big broad trees take skill to climb. I'm not exactly God's gift to the climbing world either, so I probably work harder/expend more energy to do them than I should. I'm not going to lie, that walnut had me a bit concerned as I was cutting the tops out on it. The integrity of the wood in tree form did not inspire a lot of confidence and I took extra measures to avoid splitting of the stem. On top of all that, I'm working with guys on this job that have little to no climbing/rigging experience. Rigging can be a giant PITA without solid groundies. 

I don't climb with a camera as much as I'd like to, honestly it's a distraction, but I do use it when cutting my own trees. Here was one from a heavy back leaner that me and one of my friends did awhile back...I speed line whenever I get the opportunity to use it. This tree I set a pull line in, so I didn't really didn't have to cut the limbs, but I was able to make 3 neat burn piles without ever moving a limb on the ground. 1 was the speedline pile, the 2nd was the hand thrown limbs on the other side of the tree, and the 3rd was the stuff at the top.

Re-watching my vid makes me realize what a sissy I am when cutting near buildings lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> Let's see some milling pics when you get you done.


You guys will be the first to see the finished product...I'm actually excited to see the walnut get milled, I've never really messed with the stuff other than when I was the lowly sanding kid at custom cabinet shop years ago.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Yeah, never heard them referred to as that. The ford made sense the 86-97 was basically the same truck with a face lift in 92, then ford completely re tooled in 98 for the "new body style" aka super duty. Giving the 92 to 97 the old body style moniker.


If you Google obs truck mostly chevys pop up 


obs truck - Google Search


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm not afraid of heights, so I'm pretty good on the pines/firs/reds/whatever other tall conifers. Most of the technique with these are just the different cuts you can do to manipulate the limbs. Some people have issues with the big conifers, because they freak out when they look down after stripping out 125'+ of tree...the actual climbing is really straightforward on those IMO. Plus I get off by being up a tall pine tree when the wind's blowing, makes you feel alive lol.
> 
> The big broad trees take skill to climb. I'm not exactly God's gift to the climbing world either, so I probably work harder/expend more energy to do them than I should. I'm not going to lie, that walnut had me a bit concerned as I was cutting the tops out on it. The integrity of the wood in tree form did not inspire a lot of confidence and I took extra measures to avoid splitting of the stem. On top of all that, I'm working with guys on this job that have little to no climbing/rigging experience. Rigging can be a giant PITA without solid groundies.
> 
> I don't climb with a camera as much as I'd like to, honestly it's a distraction, but I do use it when cutting my own trees. Here was one from a heavy back leaner that me and one of my friends did awhile back...I speed line whenever I get the opportunity to use it. This tree I set a pull line in, so I didn't really didn't have to cut the limbs, but I was able to make 3 neat burn piles without ever moving a limb on the ground. 1 was the speedline pile, the 2nd was the hand thrown limbs on the other side of the tree, and the 3rd was the stuff at the top.
> 
> Re-watching my vid makes me realize what a sissy I am when cutting near buildings lol.



Depending on the lift I get I'd be speed-lining a lot of what I do on that red oak. Unfortunately the one spot I have to drop it in is just off his drive in the front yard, so I'll need to put plywood down beforehand and then move everything out once finished. Would be nice to have a ground guy to do that, maybe the boy will be able to go with if I get it and start on it soon.
Nice video, better safe than sorry .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm not afraid of heights, so I'm pretty good on the pines/firs/reds/whatever other tall conifers. Most of the technique with these are just the different cuts you can do to manipulate the limbs. Some people have issues with the big conifers, because they freak out when they look down after stripping out 125'+ of tree...the actual climbing is really straightforward on those IMO. Plus I get off by being up a tall pine tree when the wind's blowing, makes you feel alive lol.
> 
> The big broad trees take skill to climb. I'm not exactly God's gift to the climbing world either, so I probably work harder/expend more energy to do them than I should. I'm not going to lie, that walnut had me a bit concerned as I was cutting the tops out on it. The integrity of the wood in tree form did not inspire a lot of confidence and I took extra measures to avoid splitting of the stem. On top of all that, I'm working with guys on this job that have little to no climbing/rigging experience. Rigging can be a giant PITA without solid groundies.
> 
> I don't climb with a camera as much as I'd like to, honestly it's a distraction, but I do use it when cutting my own trees. Here was one from a heavy back leaner that me and one of my friends did awhile back...I speed line whenever I get the opportunity to use it. This tree I set a pull line in, so I didn't really didn't have to cut the limbs, but I was able to make 3 neat burn piles without ever moving a limb on the ground. 1 was the speedline pile, the 2nd was the hand thrown limbs on the other side of the tree, and the 3rd was the stuff at the top.
> 
> Re-watching my vid makes me realize what a sissy I am when cutting near buildings lol.



Impressive to say the least and hats off to ya!  I've always wanted to learn how to piece and climb, but my job is so focused on working entire strips and groves from the ground that I never had the opportunity or time to learn anything from a climber. 

Well, the Feller Buncher is broke down again boys! So its the three of us cutter's on the crew going balls to the walls on the saw until its fixed!  Came close to clubbing the hell out of myself yesterday morning! Had to take a breather and convince myself to slow down a little and pay more attention!

Time to go to work. Talk to you fellas later. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!


Those are getting pretty hard to come by with supply chain all screwed up , will keep a eye out , maybe some members can chime in most suppliers are waiting on manufacturers now .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Those are getting pretty hard to come by with supply chain all screwed up , will keep a eye out , maybe some members can chime in most suppliers are waiting on manufacturers now .


Much appreciated!!!


----------



## deputyrpa

sean donato said:


> Depending in the brand and model it's likely worth more then what you paid for it. Only reason I got my B7510 so cheap was it didn't have a loader, the pictures showed it was on the rough side, needed new tires and no pictures of the belly mower. Got there realized it's was actually in pretty good shape mechanically, low balled the amd ended up taking it home. With 4 new r14 style tires and building my loader (with ssqa) I have right over $7k in it. Cheapest way I could get into the size (smallest that would work) I needed.


Massey Ferguson with the Sisu turbo diesel.

Pulling the 4-bottom in my wonderful clay.....


----------



## MustangMike

In the longer lengths I've found the Stihl light bars are usually much lighter than other makes.

Whenever I drop a tree close to a building/road/power line I almost always tie it and put tension on the rope (unless it has a real good lean away). Unexpected wind gusts can cause havoc!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!











Stihl 32


OEM chainsaw bar from Stihl. Stihl Rollomatic E Super Light chainsaws bars are 30% lighter than their solid steel counterparts. Bars are made machined from a single piece of rigid steel, then hollowed out on one side and filled back with a lightweight material. The reduced weight improves the...




www.baileysonline.com


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Stihl 32
> 
> 
> OEM chainsaw bar from Stihl. Stihl Rollomatic E Super Light chainsaws bars are 30% lighter than their solid steel counterparts. Bars are made machined from a single piece of rigid steel, then hollowed out on one side and filled back with a lightweight material. The reduced weight improves the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baileysonline.com


There not cheap that’s for sure


----------



## sundance

Squareground3691 said:


> There not cheap that’s for sure


WOW! Never looked at prices on such so no idea how inflated that is but it's impressive.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!


http://www.madsens1.com/ would try calling them to .


----------



## MustangMike

Squareground3691 said:


> There not cheap that’s for sure


Welcome to the new economy! When energy costs soar, the cost of producing, growing and transporting everything increases.

I won't get into the reasons, even though they are as clear as the nose on your face, because telling the truth about these things seems to be forboden in our free Country!


----------



## MustangMike

The slight additional cost of a longer bar on a new saw is starting to look like a real bargain!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Much appreciated!!!











Stihl OEM 32" Light ES Bar 33RSLF Chain 3/8" .050" 105DL 3003-000-2246 #GL-SN0B | eBay


This is a Stihl. Part # Stihl 3003-000-2246. Stihl Chain 33RSLF-105 Full Chisel Rapid Super Skip Tooth. Will fit on a Stihl 044, 066, 066, 046, 660, 460, 440, 462, 500i, many others. Length: 32", Pitch: 3/8", Gauge: 0.050", Drive Links: 105.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Welcome to the new economy! When energy costs soar, the cost of producing, growing and transporting everything increases.
> 
> I won't get into the reasons, even though they are as clear as the nose on your face, because telling the truth about these things seems to be forboden in our free Country!


Yup


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> If you Google obs truck mostly chevys pop up
> 
> 
> obs truck - Google Search


I searched for "old body style"
And first thing that came up was this.





OBS 1990s-era Chevy and Ford Trucks for Sale - CarGurus


Get a classic truck without the price tag of earlier 1960s and 70s-era trucks, by shopping the largest selection of OBS trucks - only on CarGurus!




www.cargurus.com




I'd assume it has something to do with our search history. Any way, guess neither is wrong.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Impressive to say the least and hats off to ya!  I've always wanted to learn how to piece and climb, but my job is so focused on working entire strips and groves from the ground that I never had the opportunity or time to learn anything from a climber.
> 
> Well, the Feller Buncher is broke down again boys! So its the three of us cutter's on the crew going balls to the walls on the saw until its fixed!  Came close to clubbing the hell out of myself yesterday morning! Had to take a breather and convince myself to slow down a little and pay more attention!
> 
> Time to go to work. Talk to you fellas later.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware


Thanks, aside from having the shop right underneath it, that was actually an example of an easy tree to climb. The really skinny trees aren't much to gaff into and your flipline can slip on them...the larger trees require better flip line technique to advance the line up the tree. Also pine is an easy species to climb, it's easy to set your spurs into them. Cedar and Redwood have bark so thick that you're sometimes just gaffed into bark. The bark also starts to collect and foul up your spurs.

I've got friends that are gyppo loggers out on the coast. They still occasionally climb redwoods, although it's usually because they're harvesting trees near structures/other hazards. The olden days it was to rig old growth trees. The ground is so bad there, they usually aren't in lead...it's just wherever you can fit the tree w/o busting it.

Yeah, sometimes you gotta slow down to go fast. I sometimes start to rush things and that's when I start making mistakes. Or with climbing, I get tired and start taking bigger pieces or taking shortcuts.




Kodiak Kid said:


> Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!


 I know, I'm going to try and find a new 28" Stihl light today. I'm doing some more sidework on a thinning project and would like to get another 28" to run on my little 400. It's mostly cutting small trees/large shrubs with the occasional dead/defect tree. My 28" bar is on my saw at my real work.


----------



## sean donato

Ebay had a few stihl light bars last time I was looking. I did end up ordering a 24" for the ms400. Prices were kinda high, and pickings kinda slim for light weight bars over that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a campfire?
> 
> Funny looking campfire!


mutually exclusive events....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> I plan on a pond in the future.


'tanks' down here...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Substantial brush pile. 4 loads in my 5x13 trailer. Maybe I should start a scrounging brush thread .. lol
> View attachment 1005245


good idea! but prob will get hijacked! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Reminds me of basswood.


i have a bass tank! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> It ended up being a gorgeous day here for the most part. A high of about 74, but a nice breeze, and just a few drops of rain. Spend seven or eight hours in the woods. Today was very productive by my standards LOL! I really like using the quick hitch to drag logs. It works like a log arch.
> 
> View attachment 1005365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005366
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005367
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005368


sometimes, size don't matter! i am never not impressed with what diesel tractors can and will do!


----------



## ValleyForge

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sometimes, size don't matter! i am never not impressed with what diesel tractors can and will do!


I like my tractors more than most people..lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyForge said:


> I like my tractors more than most people..lol


yeah, some folks just don't get it!! lol... i dont care if they like mine or not!! i  'em!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Just came in from putting out the trash and recycling. Never have much of either. I was greeted to a large wasp nest full of wasps when i opened the recycling been. It was a surprise cause a month ago I sprayed a nest half that size in there. Thot I got them all cause it was so early in the morning. So much for that idea. Killed a bunch today again.
> I expect them and am leary of moving stuff at the cabin, but not here at the house.


big or small! 

i hate hunting for hidden nests with flyers hither n yon... but stumbled into, onto this one other day doing some cleaning out on patio -



one must have gotten some overspray... found it dead on other side of yard few days later! -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hey guys. Couple of things:
> Yesterday and the boys spend about eight hours each working at my neighbors clearing brush. In addition to them lining their wallets nicely for their time, we ended up with about a cord of mixed softwood for free.
> *Hope all is well with you folks, this week’s project is fixing my sons F150, the composite cam gear stripped out on the straight six.*
> 
> View attachment 1005493
> View attachment 1005495


been there done that! the OE comps good til they oil soak and the let the teeth go flying! you did a great job on stripping. lol usually only take one or two, and then... PP timing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

olyman said:


> when their miles get high enough, they are notorious for that


mine was a chevy


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> big or small!
> 
> i hate hunting for hidden nests with flyers hither n yon... but stumbled into, onto this one other day doing some cleaning out on patio -
> View attachment 1008866
> View attachment 1008867
> 
> one must have gotten some overspray... found it dead on other side of yard few days later! -


The only good wasp or hornet for that matter is a dead one.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 'tanks' down here...


Tanks for letting us know what u call a pond.


----------



## sean donato

ValleyForge said:


> I like my tractors more than most people..lol


Sadly me too.... easier to get rid of a tractor you don't like then get someone to stay the f**k away from you, you can't stand.


----------



## SS396driver

Well you know it’s hot when the bar oil runs like 0 weight oil .  Started on the pile today at the farm 92 degrees no shade . I did drop 4 trees and guess what nice oak is going to get buried about 4 cords just can’t drag it out today . The trucks keep coming with fill been taking long breaks sitting in the truck with the air blasting


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> Ebay had a few stihl light bars last time I was looking. I did end up ordering a 24" for the ms400. Prices were kinda high, and pickings kinda slim for light weight bars over that.


Glad I stocked up on saws, bars and chain years ago ... don't think I'll need anything else for a long time. Stocked up on lots of Stihl square file chain that a guy was making for me from a spool.

Unfortunately, the Stihl 24" E bars are NLA. They were inexpensive, light and had a yellow tip rating (instead of green like the 20" E bars).

I thought the Stihl light bars (28" and 36") were expensive when I got them but seems like only about half (or less) of current price.

I have several "project saws" to finish, but I don't need any of them. Currently have 15 runners and it seems I do a lot less cutting than I used to do. Four of them are pretty much used just for milling.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Glad I stocked up on saws, bars and chain years ago ... don't think I'll need anything else for a long time. Stocked up on lots of Stihl square file chain that a guy was making for me from a spool.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Stihl 24" E bars are NLA. They were inexpensive, light and had a yellow tip rating (instead of green like the 20" E bars).
> 
> I thought the Stihl light bars (28" and 36") were expensive when I got them but seems like only about half (or less) of current price.
> 
> I have several "project saws" to finish, but I don't need any of them. Currently have 15 runners and it seems I do a lot less cutting than I used to do. Four of them are pretty much used just for milling.


I wish when I started buying other bars for my husqy's I just got the stihl mount and adapter, but at that point i didn't own any stihls that would use the bar amd really adapters suck. Just one more thing for me to loose. Kinda kicking myself now. But I am convinced I'll be letting a few more saws go over winter. 
Really thinking the 394xp, 346xp, and 359 will be getting sold. Also if I get time to mess with that red max gz4000 depending if I like it or not, that will hit the pike as well. Just too many projects and too much o p e. To keep up after.


----------



## svk

Hope I didn’t miss anything in the last 7 pages. 

Lots of running in the last two days. Did about 17 hours of driving around MN. Work, dental appointments, and visiting extended family. 

My 2A collection improved as well. Acquired a few shotguns from my aunt that belonged to my late cousin and uncle. The gun from my cousin was given to him by my father in the 70’s for hunting pheasants on my grandpa’s farm so it’s a neat homecoming to add to my collection. And picked up a couple of pistols from a gun shop on the way home.


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> View attachment 1008374
> 
> Got a few hours of splitting done this morning before the monsoon rolled in and soaked my ass. Decided to bring my scrounge-buggy home for a much over-due oil change. Compact tractors are nice, and I could see where a utv would have some benefits, but I can't get past the price tag for "a toy".


Same here with spending a small fortune for a toy.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Hope I didn’t miss anything in the last 7 pages.
> 
> Lots of running in the last two days. Did about 17 hours of driving around MN. Work, dental appointments, and visiting extended family.
> 
> My 2A collection improved as well. Acquired a few shotguns from my aunt that belonged to my late cousin and uncle. The gun from my cousin was given to him by my father in the 70’s for hunting pheasants on my grandpa’s farm so it’s a neat homecoming to add to my collection. And picked up a couple of pistols from a gun shop on the way home.


Never have enough of the 2a's.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Hope I didn’t miss anything in the last 7 pages.
> 
> Lots of running in the last two days. Did about 17 hours of driving around MN. Work, dental appointments, and visiting extended family.
> 
> My 2A collection improved as well. Acquired a few shotguns from my aunt that belonged to my late cousin and uncle. The gun from my cousin was given to him by my father in the 70’s for hunting pheasants on my grandpa’s farm so it’s a neat homecoming to add to my collection. And picked up a couple of pistols from a gun shop on the way home.


Details on the guns???


----------



## Sierra_rider

I lost most of my guns in a tragic boating accident and definitely all the scary black guns in that accident...


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> I lost most of my guns in a tragic boating accident and definitely all the scary black guns in that accident...


Hate it when that happens


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Details on the guns???


My cousins gun is a 12 ga 870 Wingmaster in mint condition. My uncle had two 16 gauges, a Stevens 311 sxs and a Stevens 58 bolt action. 

The new ones are twin Taurus G2C’s.


----------



## svk

Also end up getting a couple guns back from the gunsmith. My 870 that got rusty in my truck during the divorce due to leaky tonneau cover as well as a Model 70 that I acquired with some rust were both reblued. And a family heirloom 94 had a skinner sight added.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Did a scrounge trip to the state forest on the weekend. For the first time ever my wife joined in to help… Admittedly she had a hidden agenda.. to fly her drone and take pictures.

The young guy also joined in t. I ran the MS661 ported beast with the 36” bar fully buried (no hint of slowing it down) and the Dolmar PS7900.

Not sure if it’s the speed of the 661 or the fact that I had a long bar but I found the saw to be a bit unwieldy. Brand new Stihl RM chain was a bit bitty on the top of the bar jumping back even with wedges in the top of the log and early in the cut (so not pinching on the bar).

If anyone has experienced this and has advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ValleyForge

Sierra_rider said:


> I lost most of my guns in a tragic boating accident and definitely all the scary black guns in that accident...


That’s illegal in some states, like Delaware…


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> I lost most of my guns in a tragic boating accident and definitely all the scary black guns in that accident...


"Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more, say no more."


svk said:


> Hate it when that happens


"Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more, say no more."


ValleyForge said:


> That’s illegal in some states, like Delaware…


"Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more, say no more."


----------



## ValleyForge

WoodAbuser said:


> "Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more say no more."
> 
> "Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more say no more."
> 
> "Wink, wink. Snicker, snicker. Say no more say no more."


The state doesn’t know you have guns but needs to know when you don’t have guns…lol

its a clown world…


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Never have enough of the 2a's.


Gun safes are like saw benches! There's always room for one more!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My long range sender in .308


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> @Logger nate I was thinking of you a bit ago.
> The power company came to run power underground to the barn from the pole. They shot a fish tape from the pole to the meter socket, then pulled a 1/2 rope(just like many of my 9/16 ropes), then used a Milwaukee drill run capstan with to pull the cable to the socket. Have you used that drill operated winch you bought a while back at all.
> The whole cart gets lifted onto the meter socket, pretty cool setup, it pulled all the rope/wire piled up in the picture like it was nothing.
> View attachment 1008624
> View attachment 1008626


The drill winch is pretty much useless for firewood, lol. Guess it does ok for small pieces and short distance. I have used it quite a bit doing tree work, works quite well for that , pulling trees over
Thats pretty cool what the power company did. Your making good progress, looks good!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where can I find some light weight 32" bars?!?! Anyone please!!! I'll all but sell my soul for a couple. Any Maker will work!!!











GENUINE LARGE MOUNT HUSQVARNA X-TOUGH LIGHT BAR 32" 3/8 .050 105DL 599 65 67-05 193028222216 | eBay


WE ARE TRAVERSE CREEK, INC LOCATED IN BEAVER FALLS, PENNSYLVANIA. WE ARE AN AUTHORIZED HUSQVARNA AND ECHO DEALER.



www.ebay.com


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> The drill winch is pretty much useless for firewood, lol. Guess it does ok for small pieces and short distance. I have used it quite a bit doing tree work, works quite well for that , pulling trees overView attachment 1008976
> Thats pretty cool what the power company did. Your making good progress, looks good!


That's cool, nice alternate to a rope winch(masdaam rope puller).
I'd like something like that for when I can't get the big tractor/skidding winch into smaller spots.
Thanks, it's coming along, but slower than I want for sure. I've been trying to get the trailer ready to bring home, having power in the barn opens up lots I can do out there though. Hope to start working more on it as the temps cool down.
Here's where I'm at on the trailer;
Front portion of the deck is all bolted to the frame now , I'll work on the other fender support and then I need to modify the dovetail sections brackets as they changed because I added the wood to the top of the frame after I welded them on . Once that's done I need to make the brackets to attach the dovetail to the main portion of the deck, then I'll be bringing it home to clean it up before finishing the electrical and re-attaching the decking. I also have to media blast, prime and paint all the steel parts.
Even some pines in the background for you softwood scroungers .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, nice alternate to a rope winch(masdaam rope puller).
> I'd like something like that for when I can't get the big tractor/skidding winch into smaller spots.
> Thanks, it's coming along, but slower than I want for sure. I've been trying to get the trailer ready to bring home, having power in the barn opens up lots I can do out there though. Hope to start working more on it as the temps cool down.
> Here's where I'm at on the trailer;
> Front portion of the deck is all bolted to the frame now , I'll work on the other fender support and then I need to modify the dovetail sections brackets as they changed because I added the wood to the top of the frame after I welded them on . Once that's done I need to make the brackets to attach the dovetail to the main portion of the deck, then I'll be bringing it home to clean it up before finishing the electrical and re-attaching the decking. I also have to media blast, prime and paint all the steel parts.
> Even some pines in the background for you softwood scroungers .
> View attachment 1008989
> View attachment 1008990


Starting to really come together. Should have plenty of tongue weight to keep the tail from wagging the dog.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gentleman, just tuned a couple chains this morning with a light touch on the Silvey and now its another day of get'n my throttle on! In the wood and on the saw! I'm in a pretty decent strip today. I'll try and get some pictures. Off to work now...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Starting to really come together. Should have plenty of tongue weight to keep the tail from wagging the dog.


Yep, hopefully the excursion can handle it .


Oh just to stay on topic; wheelbarrow scrounge...
@H-Ranch hope you get to feeling better buddy.


----------



## MustangMike

SVK, the 870 is my favorite, and I bought mine when I was 18! (1st gun purchase I did not have to bring a parent with me).

However, if you check out the features (and what they did) to the Winchester SXP Black Shadow you will be impressed. Cabelea's will have them on sale soon with a 28" vent rib barrel for $250 ... a steal IMO!

Is the 94 a rifle or carbine? I have my Buffalo Bill Commemorative with the 26" octagon barrel. The 26" barrel adds 150 FPS velocity over the 20" barrel (Per the old Remington brochures and I have checked it with the Chronograph).


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Yep, hopefully the excursion can handle it .
> 
> 
> Oh just to stay on topic; wheelbarrow scrounge...
> @H-Ranch hope you get to feeling better buddy.
> 
> View attachment 1008992


If you don’t have airbags in the excursion I recommend them.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> If you don’t have airbags in the excursion I recommend them.


Got em, and a 20k hitch .


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> SVK, the 870 is my favorite, and I bought mine when I was 18! (1st gun purchase I did not have to bring a parent with me).
> 
> However, if you check out the features (and what they did) to the Winchester SXP Black Shadow you will be impressed. Cabelea's will have them on sale soon with a 28" vent rib barrel for $250 ... a steal IMO!
> 
> Is the 94 a rifle or carbine? I have my Buffalo Bill Commemorative with the 26" octagon barrel. The 26" barrel adds 150 FPS velocity over the 20" barrel (Per the old Remington brochures and I have checked it with the Chronograph).


Rifle. I believe it is an early 70's build so not collectible just has a lot of sentimental value to me because it came from one of my dad's best friends who hunted with it at our cabin. 

The factory rear sight was a joke so I had the gunsmith install a Skinner peep sight and a set of sling mounts. I figured a few holes in the gun (which will never be collectible) will make it much more useful. Honestly have no plans to sell it ever.


----------



## WoodAbuser

WoodAbuser said:


> If you don’t have airbags in the excursion I recommend them.





chipper1 said:


> Got em, and a 20k hitch .


Sounds like u r good to go!


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I lost most of my guns in a tragic boating accident and definitely all the scary black guns in that accident...


Me too... I was devastated, more so over the family hand me downs....


----------



## morewood

Yes, it happened on the heaviest pull. A downhill 24' section of oak 28" in diameter. We had a lot of sidehill stuff that apparently left some slack loops and it finally got under the guard and around everything. Yep, it busted the chain. Other than that and a spring getting eaten up that's it. Hope to have it together next week. It is still, in my opinion, the best firewood related tool I've ever bought. Heck, this isn't as bad as when the cable tried to tie itself to everything inside the winch housing. That took a few cut off wheels to solve.

Shea


----------



## ValleyForge

morewood said:


> View attachment 1009078
> 
> 
> Yes, it happened on the heaviest pull. A downhill 24' section of oak 28" in diameter. We had a lot of sidehill stuff that apparently left some slack loops and it finally got under the guard and around everything. Yep, it busted the chain. Other than that and a spring getting eaten up that's it. Hope to have it together next week. It is still, in my opinion, the best firewood related tool I've ever bought. Heck, this isn't as bad as when the cable tried to tie itself to everything inside the winch housing. That took a few cut off wheels to solve.
> 
> Shea


Ouch…what kind of skidder?


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's cool, nice alternate to a rope winch(masdaam rope puller).
> I'd like something like that for when I can't get the big tractor/skidding winch into smaller spots.
> 
> View attachment 1008989
> View attachment 1008990





Logger nate said:


> The drill winch is pretty much useless for firewood, lol. Guess it does ok for small pieces and short distance. I have used it quite a bit doing tree work, works quite well for that , pulling trees overView attachment 1008976
> Thats pretty cool what the power company did. Your making good progress, looks good!



I have a Rule G1800 chainsaw winch powered by what looks like a Homelite XL. Used it once. Works all right but sloooowww. I can stretch cables and snatch blocks almost as fast as setting winch up and then pull with my truck much faster. So far I haven't run into any place I couldn't reach with my cables.


----------



## steved

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul.
> Plenty of work left there for you.



More than we can ever pull before it rots...

We have a triaxle load out now, and we weren't even in the good stuff. There are full logs the logger left...spent time to cut down, cut to length, and left.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Here's some pics from part of today's strip. I took a video of myself clearing over a 1/4 acre in 20 minutes on one tank of gas. When I get better cell service. I'll upload the video to You Tube. Until then. Here's some screenshots gentleman. 

The stand
the start up
first tree

crippling up number three of a four tree drive 
the drive 
watching for directional movement before last tree commits 
the fall

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I have a Rule G1800 chainsaw winch powered by what looks like a Homelite XL. Used it once. Works all right but sloooowww. I can stretch cables and snatch blocks almost as fast as setting winch up and then pull with my truck much faster. So far I haven't run into any place I couldn't reach with my cables.


I've ran one of those before. Just never came across one to buy locally.
The skidding winch on my tractor reaches over 200', and I have hundreds of feet of 1/2, 9/16, and 5/8 rope, so reach isn't an issue. Sometimes since I'm working alone I need to have the controls closer so I can make quick adjustments and so I can see the pull.
I may be getting a job that I'll buy another couple hundred feet of 5/8 for, not that I totally need 5/8, but If I have that much line out I don't want as much stretch as 9/16 would give. I really like that there is no stretch on the cable, I can adjust my pull according to how much the tree moves when pulled and know what to expect, that's harder to determine with the stretch in a rope as it's one more variable.


----------



## chipper1

steved said:


> More than we can ever pull before it rots...
> 
> We have a triaxle load out now, and we weren't even in the good stuff. There are full logs the logger left...spent time to cut down, cut to length, and left.


That's great. 
Can you pull the logs out and sell them. Not sure why they called them, or did they cut and run , but many times logs the mill won't take can be sold to the Amish.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Here's some pics from part of today's strip. I took a video of myself clearing over a 1/4 acre in 20 minutes on one tank of gas. When I get better cell service. I'll upload the video to You Tube. Until then. Here's some screenshots gentleman.
> 
> The standView attachment 1009192
> the start upView attachment 1009200
> first treeView attachment 1009201
> View attachment 1009201
> crippling up number three of a four tree drive View attachment 1009204
> the drive View attachment 1009202
> watching for directional movement before last tree commits View attachment 1009205
> the fallView attachment 1009207
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Nice work. 
Looks like someone's gonna be playing some serious pick up sticks. You weren't joking when you said he put you on the crap strip, looks like you're handling it just fine though .
Be safe out there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> Looks like someone's gonna be playing some serious pick up sticks. You weren't joking when you said he put you on the crap strip, looks like you're handling it just fine though .
> Be safe out there.


That was a gravy strip compared to the s**t I was slash'n the other day!  Here's some of what I was slash cutt'n the other day.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> That was a gravy strip compared to the s**t I was slash'n the other day!  Here's some of what I was slash cutt'n the other day. View attachment 1009217
> View attachment 1009218


Looks a lot steeper, but all those trees look the same from here lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Soon we'll be back in bigger wood. I'll post some more of that when it happens. Until then...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Looks a lot steeper, but all those trees look the same from here lol.


Steeper and way smaller wood! The stuff today wasn't big by any means. Probably 20" average, but clean easy cut'n.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Now here's some bigger timber on steep ground! Sending a three foot old growth spruce off a 100' bluff.





the tree ended up lodged half way down the bluff below the lower stump . The tree off the lower stump is in the bottom of the draw out of sight. Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## morewood

ValleyForge said:


> Ouch…what kind of skidder?


It's an Igland skidding winch....3501. have it on the back of a tractor. It has roughly 160' on the spool, we have a 100' extension when it's down in the holler so to speak. At least they're easy to work on. Everything of importance is attached to the plate that comes out. I'll add some pics.



If I had the parts it would be an easy fix I believe. I'll pull the guard and fix the cable, replace the clutch arm return spring and then put a new chain on. I've got way too much wood, and this tool is necessary for that addiction.

Shea


----------



## chipper1

morewood said:


> It's an Igland skidding winch....3501. have it on the back of a tractor. It has roughly 160' on the spool, we have a 100' extension when it's down in the holler so to speak. At least they're easy to work on. Everything of importance is attached to the plate that comes out. I'll add some pics.View attachment 1009252
> View attachment 1009253
> 
> 
> If I had the parts it would be an easy fix I believe. I'll pull the guard and fix the cable, replace the clutch arm return spring and then put a new chain on. I've got way too much wood, and this tool is necessary for that addiction.
> 
> Shea


What a mess, but like you said they are very simple tools. I did the clutch on mine a yr and a half ago, wish I would have done it sooner, very easy. The hardest parts are getting the winch on/off the tractor, and pulling the spool assembly from the winch as it's heavy. The part I liked the least on mine was dealing with all the grease, the previous owner had it everywhere, which is the reason the clutch went bad.
Hope you can get it back together soon.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Between everything else going on, I'm still trying to get the two loads of logs milled, here's a pretty nice pine log going on the BSM,







I'm milling these into 2x4's, 6's, 8's, 10's, and 12's, whatever the log will produce,






The load of pine is now done,






SO, it's now time to get started on the second load of logs,






SR


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> Can you pull the logs out and sell them. Not sure why they called them, or did they cut and run , but many times logs the mill won't take can be sold to the Amish.


Back about 40 years ago I was talking to a farmer friend and he said he had sold a bunch of large White Oak logs and the logger took one tractor trailer load and cut and run. Told me I could take all I wanted for firewood. I brought my old Hough Pay Loader over and loaded one dump truck load of 12' logs. As I was pulling out a local firewood guy pulled up and started freaking out. I knew him and was surprised how he was acting. Turned out, he bought all the firewood and payed the farmer up front. He told me to keep what I had, but please don't take anymore of his wood. Then he gave me the story on why the logger left all the White Oak logs. He had bought them for whiskey barrel staves. He got the first load to the mill and they said the market bellied up, and didn't even give him enough to cover fuel. The logs I took came to my armpit when I was standing next to them, beautiful veneer timber, cut up for firewood.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Back about 40 years ago I was talking to a farmer friend and he said he had sold a bunch of large White Oak logs and the logger took one tractor trailer load and cut and run. Told me I could take all I wanted for firewood. I brought my old Hough Pay Loader over and loaded one dump truck load of 12' logs. As I was pulling out a local firewood guy pulled up and started freaking out. I knew him and was surprised how he was acting. Turned out, he bought all the firewood and payed the farmer up front. He told me to keep what I had, but please don't take anymore of his wood. Then he gave me the story on why the logger left all the White Oak logs. He had bought them for whiskey barrel staves. He got the first load to the mill and they said the market bellied up, and didn't even give him enough to cover fuel. The logs I took came to my armpit when I was standing next to them, beautiful veneer timber, cut up for firewood.


What a crazy deal . Also, what was up with the farmer giving it away after he sold it .
That's amazing he didn't even try to sell them to someone else, can't imagine what even that one load would have gone for.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Between everything else going on, I'm still trying to get the two loads of logs milled, here's a pretty nice pine log going on the BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm milling these into 2x4's, 6's, 8's, 10's, and 12's, whatever the log will produce,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The load of pine is now done,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, it's now time to get started on the second load of logs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Getrdun Rob.
Maybe I should bring some logs by to "help you get caught up" .
Beautiful day for working outside today. 
I've got the door open on my buddies barn so I can work on the back of the trailer. Glad he got the temporary paint booth taken down, I just pushed the firebird forward a bit.
I've got the supports for the middle of the fenders fabed up, ready to start on the mounting for the dovetail. 


I have to fix my miscalculation on the frame mounts before fabing the connector between the main portion of the deck and the dovetail, it's off because I added the 1.25" of white oak onto the frame after I welded the mounts to the frame . It opened the gap between the two, I'll get it straightened away, its only time lol. Maybe I'll be pulling it home tomorrow afternoon as I probably won't finish this today.
Got any nice white oak 2x's for the tail .


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Getrdun Rob.
> Maybe I should bring some logs by to "help you get caught up" .
> Beautiful day for working outside today.
> I've got the door open on my buddies barn so I can work on the back of the trailer. Glad he got the temporary paint booth taken down, I just pushed the firebird forward a bit.
> I've got the supports for the middle of the fenders fabed up, ready to start on the mounting for the dovetail.
> View attachment 1009336
> 
> I have to fix my miscalculation on the frame mounts before fabing the connector between the main portion of the deck and the dovetail, it's off because I added the 1.25" of white oak onto the frame after I welded the mounts to the frame . It opened the gap between the two, I'll get it straightened away, its only time lol. Maybe I'll be pulling it home tomorrow afternoon as I probably won't finish this today.
> Got any nice white oak 2x's for the tail .
> View attachment 1009337


Looks like that Firebird has some heavy duty fenders!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Got any nice white oak 2x's for the tail .


 Red yes, white no... Your trailer is coming along nicely!

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> NIB and incoming (today)
> View attachment 1008170



We got one of these a few months ago. It’s great on flat, smooth ground, it’s not easy to move around at our mountain place. It’s doable if my wife is in the back pushing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> Saw a 7 lug ford



I saw those about five years ago, behind the VA hospital. They have 4-5 vans with that lug pattern. It was a what the hell! moment.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> When you chevy guys start calling that body style obs?



What does that even mean? Obsolete?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> And they should be more fruitier being from Cali too right  .
> Then again, I was born there.



That explains a lot! Lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> I saw those about five years ago, behind the VA hospital. They have 4-5 vans with that lug pattern. It was a what the hell! moment.


 At the time Ford said they did it to get better quality/tolerances in their wheels!

I figured they just wanted to make people have to buy THEIR wheels!

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> I figured they just wanted to make people have to buy THEIR wheels!



I thought the same.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> What does that even mean? Obsolete?


Well, technically I guess they are obsolete, but fans of them may not think so. Refers to Old Body Style, usually affectionately to 90's Ford trucks and apparently also to Chevy of the same era. Not sure what people will use as body styles continue to evolve/change.


----------



## LondonNeil

Things are getting serious here. We've had no rain for 6 or more weeks, and although it cooled from our record breaking 40C it's been mid to high 20s without fail which is a hot summer day and above average. We've warmed up again this week, still warming, we might hit 38C for the weekend. We might get the second hottest day on record a fortnight after the hottest. The fabled long hot summer of '76 is nothing compared to this.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> Between everything else going on, I'm still trying to get the two loads of logs milled, here's a pretty nice pine log going on the BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm milling these into 2x4's, 6's, 8's, 10's, and 12's, whatever the log will produce,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The load of pine is now done,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, it's now time to get started on the second load of logs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


How many pony's is that tractor SR?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

morewood said:


> It's an Igland skidding winch....3501. have it on the back of a tractor. It has roughly 160' on the spool, we have a 100' extension when it's down in the holler so to speak. At least they're easy to work on. Everything of importance is attached to the plate that comes out. I'll add some pics.View attachment 1009252
> View attachment 1009253
> 
> 
> If I had the parts it would be an easy fix I believe. I'll pull the guard and fix the cable, replace the clutch arm return spring and then put a new chain on. I've got way too much wood, and this tool is necessary for that addiction.
> 
> Shea


Back lashes are a bummer no doubt! If at all possible? Maybe you could replace the wire rope with some Amsteel blue or Amsteel grey spectra when it comes time to switch it out. I've seen nightmare backlashes that had to be taken off the drum with oxy acetylene!  Spectra is much easier to deal with and you can fit more spectra of the same breaking strength as cable on the drum! 

Just my two cents in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> How many pony's is that tractor SR?


 70 engine, 60 pto, that's what it dino'd at a CIH dealer...

SR


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Saw a 7 lug ford for sale yesterday lol.



Used to drive a school bus (Chevy?) in the 70’s that had 5-sided lug nuts. If we didn’t have the right wrench with us we were S.O.L. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> 70 engine, 60 pto, that's what it dino'd at a CIH dealer...
> 
> SR


Nice!  I need something about that size come time to retire. It'll be a good retirement toy!


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Used to drive a school bus (Chevy?) in the 70’s that had 5-sided lug nuts. If we didn’t have the right wrench with us we were S.O.L.
> 
> Philbert


I knew of a kid in high school that would steal anything. He used to joke because he was under 18 he could get away with it. He turned 18, changed his ways, and became the most upstanding guy you ever met. Anyway, one of their favorite things to steal were school bus tires. The county busses were kept on a big gravel lot. The bays were so defined the busses would get in the groves made by the tires and just follow them back. Him and his cohorts would scoop a pile of gravel from the outside tire rut into the track of the inside. When the buss backed in the two outside tires were just off the ground enough they could pull them off. To my knowledge they never figured how they did it.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Looks like that Firebird has some heavy duty fenders!


Yes, they are . 


Sawyer Rob said:


> Red yes, white no... Your trailer is coming along nicely!
> 
> SR


Thanks.
I ended up finishing everything I wanted to before bringing it home, so I did.
It was a little tighter once I cut the old mounts off the dovetail and then I even cleaned up the cut a little more. Once I cleaned it up it was tight all the way to the top, only the bottom was open a little, should be easy to weld up if that's what I decide to do. For now the brackets will hold it just fine, but I may weld it or have it welded to make it look a bit nicer, I'll also get some stainless fasteners. Now that it's home I'll tear all the steel parts off, hope to do that tomorrow. 
When I was making the brackets I was thinking of you Canadians, even though it looks like I was thinking about "nada" LOL.


That's better!


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> Between everything else going on, I'm still trying to get the two loads of logs milled, here's a pretty nice pine log going on the BSM,
> 
> I'm milling these into 2x4's, 6's, 8's, 10's, and 12's, whatever the log will produce,
> The load of pine is now done,
> SO, it's now time to get started on the second load of logs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I'm sorry, but I don't see any usable logs in that second load. Not a sawyer so maybe you can enlighten me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

djg james said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see any usable logs in that second load. Not a sawyer so maybe you can enlighten me.


 Not usable for what purpose???

The answer is easy, the logs belong to someone else, and he wants them milled.

I'm betting there will be some interesting grain in some of the lumber, and that's what he's after...

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> The only good wasp or hornet for that matter is a dead one.


 
Last year I found a suggestion to mix liquid flea and tick killer with cat food and put it out for the hornets, that it would be carried back to the nest and kill all of them. I put it out early dusk, and that was the last activity I saw from that nest. We knew where the nest was, a helper friend found it while thinning tiny trees with a small chainsaw. He ran the saw right across above the nest, and got stung a few times. I found another nest a few weeks ago while cutting a tree that fell across our foot trail. I rolled away a section I cut, and out came the hornets. It went right over their nest. I went and cut elsewhere until they calmed down. So we’ll be doing that again next time up.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yeah, some folks just don't get it!! lol... i dont care if they like mine or not!! i  'em!



I think he meant he likes tractors more than he likes people.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> 70 engine, 60 pto, that's what it dino'd at a CIH dealer...
> 
> SR



What‘s the pony power to horsepower ratio?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> big or small!
> 
> i hate hunting for hidden nests with flyers hither n yon... but stumbled into, onto this one other day doing some cleaning out on patio -
> View attachment 1008866
> View attachment 1008867
> 
> one must have gotten some overspray... found it dead on other side of yard few days later! -


Are those Wasps?!?!


----------



## chipper1

Some of you guys may get a kick out of this, found it on craigslist.
That bullet drop compensator , you may need to read it twice to catch it lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Some of you guys may get a kick out of this, found it on craigslist.
> That bullet drop compensator , you may need to read it twice to catch it lol.
> View attachment 1009438


 Must be one of those new fangdangled short mags that just got introduced!  Or maybe a wildcat with ballistic's so hot that it has its own optics manufacturer!


----------



## morewood

Kodiak Kid said:


> Back lashes are a bummer no doubt! If at all possible? Maybe you could replace the wire rope with some Amsteel blue or Amsteel grey spectra when it comes time to switch it out. I've seen nightmare backlashes that had to be taken off the drum with oxy acetylene!  Spectra is much easier to deal with and you can fit more spectra of the same breaking strength as cable on the drum!
> 
> Just my two cents in case you didn't already know.


I haven't looked into either of those options. I will just so that I can price it. My only concern is abrasion resistance. Most of the places on these mountains I have access to are rocky.

Shea


----------



## Kodiak Kid

morewood said:


> I haven't looked into either of those options. I will just so that I can price it. My only concern is abrasion resistance. Most of the places on these mountains I have access to are rocky.
> 
> Shea


I understand your concern and that is definitely a problem with synthetic cable. It won't hold up to that kind of abrasion for a decent amount of time like wire rope. If it were to be hauled through blocks or even just a 1:1 straight pull without breaking over objects in the process. Spectra would last a very long time.


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> Not usable for what purpose???
> 
> The answer is easy, the logs belong to someone else, and he wants them milled.
> 
> I'm betting there will be some interesting grain in some of the lumber, and that's what he's after...
> 
> SR


It wasn't criticism, so I hope you didn't take offense. All I see out of those crooked trees with a lot of branching is knotty weak lumber. I see it with uneducated eyes. If that's what the customer wants...


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mornin all you fellers and millers.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Must be one of those new fangdangled short mags that just got introduced!  Or maybe a wildcat with ballistic's so hot that it has its own optics manufacturer!


Yeah when I saw that I got a good chuckle. 
I see some interesting things in my searches for sure. Funny that an obvious error like that made it to production.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Yeah when I saw that I got a good chuckle.
> I see some interesting things in my searches for sure. Funny that an obvious error like that made it to production.


Yeah no kidding!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Good morning gentlemen! Enjoy the day and...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good morning gentlemen! Enjoy the day and...
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Morning. 
Probably won't be cutting today, working on the trailer later.
Last night I cut a bunch of smaller ash, all previously dead standing, it all went on the for sale pile. Then cut a few sticks of cherry that went on the for sale next yr/ not seasoned yet. But I wouldn't doubt that pile sells this fall. I think people will be more desperate for wood, or preparing for two seasons out, I sold most of the wood I'd have sold this fall this spring, people were planning ahead for these ridiculous fuel costs.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

djg james said:


> It wasn't criticism, so I hope you didn't take offense. All I see out of those crooked trees with a lot of branching is knotty weak lumber. I see it with uneducated eyes. If that's what the customer wants...


 But, you are looking at it like it will be "construction" lumber, he is looking at it like it will be interesting "furniture" lumber.

Like I said before, bet_ there's going to be some good-looking lumber in those logs.

SR_


----------



## MustangMike

I got a bit lucky yesterday. Went to a local sporting goods store looking for some reloading powder but found nothing that I use. They also did not have the saboted shotgun shells I was looking to buy.

However, they had something I did not expect ... I picked up 1,000 small rifle primers and I already have the powder for that!!!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Last year I found a suggestion to mix liquid flea and tick killer with cat food and put it out for the hornets, that it would be carried back to the nest and kill all of them. I put it out early dusk, and that was the last activity I saw from that nest. We knew where the nest was, a helper friend found it while thinning tiny trees with a small chainsaw. He ran the saw right across above the nest, and got stung a few times. I found another nest a few weeks ago while cutting a tree that fell across our foot trail. I rolled away a section I cut, and out came the hornets. It went right over their nest. I went and cut elsewhere until they calmed down. So we’ll be doing that again next time up.


My least favorite part about running a saw or mower later in the summer is all those damn ground nests!


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Some of you guys may get a kick out of this, found it on craigslist.
> That bullet drop compensator , you may need to read it twice to catch it lol.
> View attachment 1009438





Kodiak Kid said:


> Must be one of those new fangdangled short mags that just got introduced!  Or maybe a wildcat with ballistic's so hot that it has its own optics manufacturer!


If they name of the .233 Creedmoor I’m sure it will sell.

Never seen such ridiculousness amongst the gun writers in my life. They endlessly pimp a cartridge that does most things well but nothing spectacular.


----------



## MustangMike

Now how many people realize ... that the Creedmoor matches, and the original home of the NRA are in NY (Queens now, but it used to be Long Island)! The Creedmoor matches were the first time the US won the competition, and the first-time breech loading firearms won the competition. The events were previously dominated by Irish and Scottish with Muzzle Loading firearms. I believe we used rolling block and falling block firearms at the time.

Matches were 1,000 yards with open sights!

For a few years I worked in the house that used to be the original home of the NRA, but it has since been torn down. Creedmoor Psychiatric Center used to be Creedmoor Farm.

Hence the names of the Roads reflect the history ... Winchester Blvd, Union Turnpike, Range Rd, Saber Court, etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Now how many people realize ... that the Creedmoor matches, and the original home of the NRA are in NY (Queens now, but it used to be Long Island)! The Creedmoor matches were the first time the US won the competition, and the first-time breech loading firearms won the competition. _Matches were 1,000 yards with open sights!_
> 
> For a few years I worked in the house that used to be the original home of the NRA, but it has since been torn down. Creedmoor Psychiatric Center used to be Creedmoor Farm.
> 
> Hence the names of the Roads reflect the history ... Winchester Blvd, Union Turnpike, Range Rd, Saber Court, etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Are those Wasps?!?!


could be. if not, then hornets! trouble by any name!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Getrdun Rob.
> Maybe I should bring some logs by to "help you get caught up" .
> Beautiful day for working outside today.
> I've got the door open on my buddies barn so I can work on the back of the trailer. Glad he got the temporary paint booth taken down, I just pushed the firebird forward a bit.
> I've got the supports for the middle of the fenders fabed up, ready to start on the mounting for the dovetail.
> View attachment 1009336
> 
> I have to fix my miscalculation on the frame mounts before fabing the connector between the main portion of the deck and the dovetail, it's off because I added the 1.25" of white oak onto the frame after I welded the mounts to the frame . It opened the gap between the two, I'll get it straightened away, its only time lol. Maybe I'll be pulling it home tomorrow afternoon as I probably won't finish this today.
> Got any nice white oak 2x's for the tail .
> View attachment 1009337


how did you make the straight cuts on angled brackets?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> We got one of these a few months ago. It’s great on flat, smooth ground, it’s not easy to move around at our mountain place. It’s doable if my wife is in the back pushing.


i plan on light duty use. what were u hauling? was it 4 cu ft or the 7?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I think he meant he likes tractors more than he likes people.


lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> _Back about 40 years ago I was talking to a farmer friend and he said he had sold a bunch of large White Oak logs and the logger took one tractor trailer load and cut and run. _Told me I could take all I wanted for firewood. I brought my old Hough Pay Loader over and loaded one dump truck load of 12' logs. As I was pulling out a local firewood guy pulled up and started freaking out. I knew him and was surprised how he was acting. Turned out, he bought all the firewood and payed the farmer up front. He told me to keep what I had, but please don't take anymore of his wood. Then he gave me the story on why the logger left all the White Oak logs. He had bought them for whiskey barrel staves. He got the first load to the mill and they said the market bellied up, and didn't even give him enough to cover fuel. The logs I took came to my armpit when I was standing next to them, beautiful veneer timber, cut up for firewood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looks a lot steeper, *but all those trees look the same from here lol.*


that's kinda what i was thinking... all look like too much work to me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Did a scrounge trip to the state forest on the weekend. For the first time ever my wife joined in to help… *Admittedly she had a hidden agenda.. to fly her drone and take pictures.*
> 
> The young guy also joined in t. I ran the MS661 ported beast with the 36” bar fully buried (no hint of slowing it down) and the Dolmar PS7900.
> 
> Not sure if it’s the speed of the 661 or the fact that I had a long bar but I found the saw to be a bit unwieldy. Brand new Stihl RM chain was a bit bitty on the top of the bar jumping back even with wedges in the top of the log and early in the cut (so not pinching on the bar).
> 
> If anyone has experienced this and has advice it would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1008960


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what were u hauling? was it 4 cu ft or the 7?



Hauling either firewood or 5 gallon diesel fuel containers for the loader. It’s the 7 cubic foot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> The drill winch is pretty much useless for firewood, lol. Guess it does ok for small pieces and short distance. I have used it quite a bit doing tree work, works quite well for that , pulling trees overView attachment 1008976
> Thats pretty cool what the power company did. Your making good progress, looks good!


i  the lumberjack themes on this thread! pix, wood, splitting, etc! but glad i don't have to scrounge per se. just yesterday, several storms have passed by thru and wood down all over! neighbor has a nice lil bundle of oak all cut up and on the curb. i stopped and loaded it up ~

add to my piles. good enuff for my needs! which vary from often to daily....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hauling either firewood or 5 gallon diesel fuel containers for the loader. It’s the 7 cubic foot.


oic. i like that 7! and the flip hitch. neat set up... stout lil wagon... loaded and heaped with firewood, i can see why it might go better in a push/pull format... but a small tractor/tug would be ideal. well, imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Starting to really come together. Should have plenty of tongue weight to keep the tail from wagging the dog.


i was wondering about that, too! ~


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic. i like that 7! and the flip hitch. neat set up... stout lil wagon... loaded and heaped with firewood, i can see why it might go better in a push/pull format... but a small tractor/tug would be ideal. well, imo
> View attachment 1009545



I don’t like the folding dump mechanism, the rear drops down when dumping, putting the leading dump edge on the ground. I didn’t know it did that until it arrived. The reason I don’t like it is it doesn’t clean out completely when dumped, because it’s right on the ground. If the frame didn’t move and it dumped from above, it would clear. So when I want it clear, I have to lift it up in the back.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> *Hope I didn’t miss anything in the last 7 pages. *
> 
> Lots of running in the last two days. Did about 17 hours of driving around MN. Work, dental appointments, and visiting extended family.
> 
> My 2A collection improved as well. Acquired a few shotguns from my aunt that belonged to my late cousin and uncle. The gun from my cousin was given to him by my father in the 70’s for hunting pheasants on my grandpa’s farm so it’s a neat homecoming to add to my collection. And picked up a couple of pistols from a gun shop on the way home.


me, too. not sure where i am or what i may have missed. hope to just get close enuff... so i can post

_'there, now caught back up!'_ 

but i get the gist of it. chipper is still building his trailer, KK cutting up Alaska, domestic loggers hard at work, some hijacking , shooting and firearms... 

i am just here for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Happy Birthday GrizG and MustangM! I bet there is a fountain of wisdom and experience between the two of you at your age's._ Not it that you two gents are old but compared to my Age. I have a ways to go,_ so once again. Happy Birthday!!!


run as fast as u can KK! - but rest assured... it catches up to you! to everyone... one way or another. time slots. just time slots! some start earlier, some start later... within are the time slots...

catches up to everyone eventually... then it's time out!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too. not sure where i am or what i may have missed. hope to just get close enuff... so i can post
> 
> _'there, now caught back up!'_
> 
> but i get the gist of it. chipper is still building his trailer, KK cutting up Alaska, domestic loggers hard at work, some hijacking , shooting and firearms...
> 
> i am just here for the pix!


Hear that boys and girls? More pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wow! Impressive to say the least I must say!  Good on ya! I hope my cardio is that good at your age. But I doubt it will be, It's not even close to that good now! When I was younger. I gave up smoking and rode my Mt bike to our small rural post office and back home a couple times a week and Kayaked the route along the beach (about 12 miles round trip) there and back once a week. I was a hunting, hiking meat packing machine. As I was also jumping back and fourth between working the decks of crab boats on the Bering Sea in the winter and falling timber in the Summer.  Of course I took Fall off for hunting reasons that need no explanation!  Then I got back into off-road Moto Cross, bought a power boat, and picked up smoking again about 12 years ago. As my kayak and Mt bike collect dust. My cardio is going back down hill.  Lets just say that a sheep hunt right now would kick my a** to say the least! I really gotta give up smoking again. My only saving grace is that my profession keeps me in decent shape. However, I would be in much better condition and have more energy if I would just give up these frick'n "death sticks!"
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


i like some of the wilderness shows on xFinity. one sorta paced slow, but i watched every episode, recording. The Trail. 

KK, little doubt in my mind you could be a great Alaskan wilderness life-style star! 

i would watch all your shows... they have one called Life Below Zero... maybe yours could be called:

Life Above The 57.79


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Hear that boys and girls? More pix!


yeah, suddenly it was too ez to catch up!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I have the day off today. So Im going to blow out my primary felling saw with air, inspect plug, fuel filter, and air filter, and tune a few chains by removing gullets, bring down rakers and then a light touch on the grinder.  I was going to post a pic of the strip of beautiful timber I was cutting the other day, but yesterday. My boss pulled me out of it and put me in a real s**t patch yesterday morning. A thick stand of whips, tall skinny snags, and 12" to 18" "Reprod!" (natural second growth reproduction) Oh its a real crap patch of thick limb locked timber to say the least. I had to cripple five, six, seven, sometimes more. One by one until they would finally all commit at once! Yeah it was a lot if fun! NOT!!
> On top of it. He took over my gravy strip once he saw how good of cut'n I was in!!!  Boss' for ya!  Must have done something to piss him off!
> So here's a couple pics of yesterday morning on the drive to work.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1008395
> View attachment 1008396


swell pix 

morning rush hour here nothing like that!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's pretty similar to the wife's firewood hauling setup. View attachment 1008365


 

_'beep!...beep, beep!... *beeep! '*_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Had a little fun with my stump grinder yesterday. Now I need the put the stonewall back up. I'll do that this Fall when it cools down a bit.
> View attachment 1008369


reminds me of the oak stump i had taken out this summer once tree done. now finally all the bits n pcs gone and grass has replaced it. i burned some of the inside pce of the stump not ground just the other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> I turn 65 today and am going on 28... Like I did for the first time in '86, I'm taking off on another multi-month bicycle trip starting tomorrow. I assume it will make me stronger... and not kill me. This also assumes I get everything done today so I can actually leave tomorrow!
> 
> I am just eating breakfast as I got so wrapped up with final prep that I forgot to eat.
> 
> This was one of the first views of the Tetons my 15 year old son and I had as we went over Togwotee Pass. When the Tetons first became visible my son stopped short in front of me and I almost creamed him. With a very concerned look on his face he said, "We're not riding over that, are we?"
> 
> View attachment 1008343


i thot it was a big elk, chipper! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Well my 70th passed uneventfully yesterday, we will be having a family party later today.
> 
> Hope the new decade goes well! I've taken deer 6 years in a row now, which is a personal best for me. Hope it continues.
> 
> Since I've been on "restricted duty" for a few weeks I've tinkered with the firearms quite a bit. New scopes on two of them and some new handloads and tested new saboted slugs for the shotgun. It is extra work not just getting things ready for myself, but also for my daughter and 13 year old grandson. We hunt in both rifle and shotgun only areas.
> 
> Just started doing some mild exercises again ... need to proceed very slow and cautiously. This thing does not give any warning signs if you push too hard!


 to many more MM!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I don't have any bore sighting tools, but I do it my looking down the barrel, with the gun on sandbags, sight in on a yellow sticky on the wall, then adjust the scope accordingly. Always gets me on paper at 25 yds, then I sight in from there. (Note: I remove the shotgun barrel with the cantilever scope to do this).
> 
> The lever guns have open sights and don't need bore sighting.


my Dad bore sighted in his custom rifles he made, then fine tuned out on the range....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I wish my saw mechanics were that good. I know nothing about hop'n up saws, or timing them once hopped up! With the exception of bolt on aftermarket components. I have to pay to have mine modified! I just do simple routine maintenance. Some of you guys really now how to get old worn out saws and even newer tired saws fresh again! Good on all you guys!


you mite could fall them trees a bit quicker KK, but imo... you got nothing to apologize for!!! stock and running in great shape hard to beat for day in, day out general reliability!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Went to the Elton John concert in Chicago last night. Can’t imagine too many AS members were in attendance but it was a great show. On my way home now, taking a 32 year old cutie out for dinner tonight.


EJ - one of my fav artisits!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Almost like an Alaska treeView attachment 1008068
> View attachment 1008069


almost! only dif i can see is... no salmon jumping in the background!! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thought Iyd share a couple pics of our strips with you folks. Some before logged and some after, but all different. Nothing big or extreme. Just good easy cut'n. View attachment 1008046
> View attachment 1008045
> View attachment 1008049
> View attachment 1008041


nice shots! i can just imagine packing out a big elk from down in the down the valley shot...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like it has been rode hard and put away wet. Waiting to see the results of the tlc.


is it splitting yet? or still work-in-progress. bit of a project per the foto essay, well... imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> God morning gentlemen!View attachment 1007932
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


i don't see many orange sun rises like that, but i see plenty of orange sunsets like that up at my place.... (work camp aka ranch)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> There’s certainly a place for shiny, fancy, new saws. But last night the McCinderblock was exactly what the doctor ordered.
> 
> *The big wind storm took down an elm at the new park we are working on several weeks back. The city cleaned it up but left the stump sticking up pretty high.*


big storms few days ago blew over couple my banana trees, heavy with bananas... and this big oak yesterday down the street...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> But look at these guys!!!
> View attachment 1007199
> 
> 
> Philbert


hard to believe! but a full foto essay in one pix! omg.... looks safe & secure to me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> When the tide came in a bit, we'd go up the creeks and then it was just one fish after another. Drop a bait in the water and you'd see the swirl behind it and you'd be off.
> 
> Spotted Rock Cod
> 
> View attachment 1006941
> 
> 
> Mangrove Jack
> 
> View attachment 1006942
> 
> 
> Fingermark (just a little one)
> 
> View attachment 1006944
> 
> 
> Then in the open water got this Queenfish on a lure
> 
> View attachment 1006943
> 
> 
> Which became this in the evening
> 
> View attachment 1006945


swell pix!

had some salmon again. had to go back while the big sale was still in full swing. 

looks like King salmon to me... 




maybe copper river salmon....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cooked up real nice! poached med rare for me... perfect!
.

not cooked in Alaska, but close enuff for my needs! lol 




two days in a row +1... about 5#s total... but my salmon fest is now, all but over....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Not dyed like store-bought lol


king and sock-eye avail down here....


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how did you make the straight cuts on angled brackets?


Portable bandsaw.
Sawzall or a metabo blade on a grinder would do the same.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I bought whole brisket on sale & son cooked it over coals.
> It looked alot like above picture, on cutting board.


15-18 hrs down here is common... depending on size... in offset


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like that seat has been upgraded with a kitchen chair. There is a woman somewhere that is still on the warpath after one of hers came up missing.


oh-h... kitchen chair! i had thot maybe boiler room scam dept office chair maybe!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Portable bandsaw.
> Sawzall or a metabo blade on a grinder would do the same.


cuts sharp! doubt i would want to make them on a sawall... but a steel angle and cuttin' torch ok with me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Sat down this evening to toss back a few and clean up the garlic bulbs I've picked over the last couple weeks. Nobody really needs that much garlic, but it's one of my favorite things to grow.
> 
> View attachment 1005779


swell crop! i am still enjoying the onions i grew past season. in refer cold, they are doing well. other nite w/salmon. had plenty of salmon left over, but none of the onions!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> We've been growing garlic about forever, it's very easy to grow.
> Then you can braid it or top it or whatever you like to do with it.
> 
> SR


cook it!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cuts sharp! doubt i would want to make them on a sawall... but a steel angle and cuttin' torch ok with me!


Then you'd have a lot more work to do cleaning up the edge, they'd be a lot cleaner with a Sawzall. 
I've been wanting to buy a steel circular saw by Milwaukee.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Then you'd have a lot more work to do cleaning up the edge, they'd be a lot cleaner with a Sawzall.
> I've been wanting to buy a steel circular saw by Milwaukee.


Ever used one? Company I used to work for had one and it was worth every penny they give for it, despite the cost of replacement blades.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm still rotary cutting, it seems to be a never-ending job!







Along with another tree infested field, at least I did get this one done today!






SR


----------



## fishercat

I just bought 28 acres that's been partially logged so my scrounging days are over for a long time.

I've got oak, hickory, and hawthorn for as far as I can see. That's not including the cedar and pine.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Finally! Back in some bigger wood boys!  A nice stand of higher elevation three and four foot OG Spruce! Good cut'n today, but a lot of bigger snags too! Heads up!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This 30" 80 foot tall school marm snag pretty much turned into splinters, tooth picks, mulch, and dust. Instantly upon impact!  Good stuff! 


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> If they name of the .233 Creedmoor I’m sure it will sell.
> 
> Never seen such ridiculousness amongst the gun writers in my life. They endlessly pimp a cartridge that does most things well but nothing spectacular.


All these new cartridges introduced these days are rediculass in my opinion. Especially these new "long range" cartridges! If you cant do it with a .308 don't bother trying! As far as hunting cartridges go. There's not a thing wrong with the Originals!!! .30-30, 45-70, .243Win, .308Win, .300 WM, .338WM, and of course let's not leave out the all American 30-06! Just to name a few. We all have our options on our favorite originals. Weather it be a standard deer cartridge, or a belted magnum. However, you can take all these new short mag's and 6.5's and cram'em! For generations there's already been plenty of outstanding cartridge's out there to choose from! That can do anything you need done! IMOP the industry dosent need a bunch more taking up valuable and hard to get brass and primer's! Lets get real here!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Ever used one? Company I used to work for had one and it was worth every penny they give for it, despite the cost of replacement blades.


Nope, but I've seen them used. They do a great job, just don't let those chips fly down your shirt.


----------



## JimR

This split pile is 25 feet across and a little over 8 feet tall. The huge pile to the right is my current project.


----------



## Logger nate

WoodAbuser said:


> Hear that boys and girls? More pix!




That was close 
Guy I work for on weekends occasionally wanted me to try out their “new” Timbco buncher


----------



## Sierra_rider

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1009676
> 
> That was close View attachment 1009677
> Guy I work for on weekends occasionally wanted me to try out their “new” Timbco buncher View attachment 1009678
> View attachment 1009679


What did you think of the Timbco? I got to play with one awhile back and thought it was pretty cool...although I don't know any better, so of course it was cool lol. On the flip side, they've put a lot of guys out of work...


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> This 30" 80 foot tall school marm snag pretty much turned into splinters, tooth picks, mulch, and dust. Instantly upon impact!  Good stuff! View attachment 1009633
> View attachment 1009631
> View attachment 1009632
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Looks cold and wet...I'm a bit jealous lol. I spent my "vacation" doing side work in 90F+ temps and on loose/steep slopes...wearing long sleeves because of the copious amounts of poison oak I was wading through.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like some of the wilderness shows on xFinity. one sorta paced slow, but i watched every episode, recording. The Trail.
> 
> KK, little doubt in my mind you could be a great Alaskan wilderness life-style star!
> 
> i would watch all your shows... they have one called Life Below Zero... maybe yours could be called:
> 
> Life Above The 57.79


Im just one of the guys with a chain saw. Just like the rest of us on the forum here bud!  We all have a trick that puts coin in our pockets and meat on our grill's!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I


Sierra_rider said:


> Looks cold and wet...I'm a bit jealous lol. I spent my "vacation" doing side work in 90F+ temps and on loose/steep slopes...wearing long sleeves because of the copious amounts of poison oak I was wading through.


Actually, it has been raining, but not cold. Perfect working temp!  I Stihl work up a sweat though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic. i like that 7! and the flip hitch. neat set up... stout lil wagon... loaded and heaped with firewood, i can see why it might go better in a push/pull format... but a small tractor/tug would be ideal. well, imo
> View attachment 1009545


You call that a wagon? 

Now this is a wagon! A War Wagon!!! 

Sorry bud. I'm just take'n the piss out of ya a little bit.  I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1009676
> 
> That was close View attachment 1009677
> Guy I work for on weekends occasionally wanted me to try out their “new” Timbco buncher View attachment 1009678
> View attachment 1009679


Pretty cool pics! All of them! 

Nice shot! Dosent get much closer than that!

I always say that any sunset is a good one, but like the one in your picture. Some are definitely better than others! 

I've never ran a buncher!  Is there a "bunch" of lever's to control a "bunch" of functions? I do know that they've put a "bunch" of cutter's out of work!


----------



## LondonNeil

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still rotary cutting, it seems to be a never-ending job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with another tree infested field, at least I did get this one done today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Not here! We've now declared a drought. Grass here is brown and dead. Saves on cutting at least!


----------



## jolj

fishercat said:


> I just bought 28 acres that's been partially logged so my scrounging days are over for a long time.
> 
> I've got oak, hickory, and hawthorn for as far as I can see. That's not including the cedar and pine.


We want pictures, lots of pictures


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> All these new cartridges introduced these days are rediculass in my opinion. Especially these new "long range" cartridges! If you cant do it with a .308 don't bother trying! As far as hunting cartridges go. There's not a thing wrong with the Originals!!! .30-30, 45-70, .243Win, .308Win, .300 WM, .338WM, and of course let's not leave out the all American 30-06! Just to name a few. We all have our options on our favorite originals. Weather it be a standard deer cartridge, or a belted magnum. However, you can take all these new short mag's and 6.5's and cram'em! For generations there's already been plenty of outstanding cartridge's out there to choose from! That can do anything you need done! IMOP the industry dosent need a bunch more taking up valuable and hard to get brass and primer's! Lets get real here!


A few years back I took a 2 day long-range class to see if it would hold my interest before buying the equipment. Targets were every 100 or 200 yards out to 1200. I used the .308 rental rifle fitted to me by the instructor with foam rubber duct taped to the non-adjustable stock. Everyone else had 6.5 Creedmoors and the guy on the left was using a .338 Lapua. The last time I shot a centerfire rifle was my war surplus 98 Mauser somewhere around 14 years old. Guess I was lucky or a natural because I kicked everyone's butt.  I will say, at least I was told, that 1200 yards is about the limit for .308. The holdover sounded ridiculous but I can't remember the number of feet.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My Squaw wanted to go pick berries last evening. And we had some competition!  So we picked in a different spot


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> A few years back I took a 2 day long-range class to see if it would hold my interest before buying the equipment. Targets were every 100 or 200 yards out to 1200. I used the .308 rental rifle fitted to me by the instructor with foam rubber duct taped to the non-adjustable stock. Everyone else had 6.5 Creedmoors and the guy on the left was using a .338 Lapua. The last time I shot a centerfire rifle was my war surplus 98 Mauser somewhere around 14 years old. Guess I was lucky or a natural because I kicked everyone's butt.  I will say, at least I was told, that 1200 yards is about the limit for .308. The holdover sounded ridiculous but I can't remember the number of feet.
> 
> View attachment 1009695
> View attachment 1009696


1200? Somewhere around 15 feet of hold over! That's bad ass! Thanks for sharing that story! .308 Win Federal Match King in 168gr SBT factory ammo is 50" at 500. At 700 its starts dropping drastically!


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw wanted to go pick berries last evening. And we had some competition!  So we picked in a different spot View attachment 1009697
> View attachment 1009698


Is that "sitting bear" doing tricks for food?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

We definitely don't feed them.  Not a good idea!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw wanted to go pick berries last evening. And we had some competition!  So we picked in a different spot View attachment 1009697
> View attachment 1009698


Very friendly looking guys, did you stop and give them a pat?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Jeffkrib said:


> Very friendly looking guys, did you stop and give them a pat?


No, my Squaw tried talking me into it. I said no. She called me chicken! I said "YUP!!"


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> 1200? Somewhere around 15 feet of hold over! That's bad ass! Thanks for sharing that story! .308 Win Federal Match King in 168gr SBT factory ammo is 50" at 500. At 700 its starts dropping drastically!


That's the same ammo I used. We were told to bring a minimum of 250 rounds. I used 2 boxes and sold the rest to a guy taking the next class.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> All these new cartridges introduced these days are rediculass in my opinion. Especially these new "long range" cartridges! If you cant do it with a .308 don't bother trying! As far as hunting cartridges go. There's not a thing wrong with the Originals!!! .30-30, 45-70, .243Win, .308Win, .300 WM, .338WM, and of course let's not leave out the all American 30-06! Just to name a few. We all have our options on our favorite originals. Weather it be a standard deer cartridge, or a belted magnum. However, you can take all these new short mag's and 6.5's and cram'em! For generations there's already been plenty of outstanding cartridge's out there to choose from! That can do anything you need done! IMOP the industry dosent need a bunch more taking up valuable and hard to get brass and primer's! Lets get real here!


I completely agree with you! I mean I recognize that the short mag development did have its place because it allowed to use a more powerful cartridge in a shorter action however the fact that everybody needs their own special short mag and now everybody needs to make their own super magnums is ridiculous. And don’t get me started on the Creedmoors… A line of fad cartridges that does everything decent but nothing exceptionally well. Yet these gun writers act like that round will not only find the game, it will shoot them through the eye, then clean and cook them for you too. Ridiculous!


----------



## MustangMike

Hate to go against the grain guys (even though I generally agree with you), but I'm thinking of making a custom gun.

Not that my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 will not do anything I need done (especially with slightly hot handloads that shoot 1").

The problem is the current trend is small bore (6.5 and 6.8 mm), and I like a little larger (but not 45, etc). I'm very disappointed that very few manufacturers even chamber the 338 Federal, which seems to me to be a very good cartridge.

I'm thinking of having a 338-06 made up ... I think it would be perfect for heavy brush. I've also noticed over the years that larger diameter bullets kill faster, and a fully expanded 338 is much larger than a fully expanded 30. I don't mind a long action, and the 06 case seems to be the perfect size, and your magazine capacity will be greater than with a magnum.

My Nephew (MechanicMatt) took his nice buck (up at my property) with a Ruger M77 chambered for 35 Whalen, a combo that was only offered for a short time and is NLA.

Was going to do it for my 70th, but shortages of everything precluded me from doing so. I guess what I'm really looking for is something that performs like my 348 but allows me to use a scope! There is just something about using a cartridge that not everyone else has, especially if it works even better!

FYI, there are no 1,200 yd shots in the thick woods, I've only taken one deer much past 100 yds and it was within 150 yds. Open field hunting is much different.


----------



## Logger nate

Sierra_rider said:


> What did you think of the Timbco? I got to play with one awhile back and thought it was pretty cool...although I don't know any better, so of course it was cool lol. On the flip side, they've put a lot of guys out of work...


It was a piece of junk, lol. Brakes wouldn’t hold on a steep hill, leaks, sloppy pins and bushings, weak motor and hydraulics. Timbco’s aren’t bad but that one had lots of hrs. I run one at my main job when conditions are right. They can’t handle very big trees though and steep rocky ground. Both of them have the bar saw head which is nice in some ways, you can grab a tree then cut it instead of trying to catch it as you cut it with a disk saw (hot saw). But they can’t hold or lift a big tree once it starts tipping so pretty easy to bend the bar. I prefer hand falling and yes they have taken a lot of jobs but that heated cab can be nice in the winter and most outfits around here can’t find hand fallers.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Pretty cool pics! All of them!
> 
> Nice shot! Dosent get much closer than that!
> 
> I always say that any sunset is a good one, but like the one in your picture. Some are definitely better than others!
> 
> I've never ran a buncher!  Is there a "bunch" of lever's to control a "bunch" of functions? I do know that they've put a "bunch" of cutter's out of work!


Thanks, it wasn’t supposed to be that close 
Six buttons on each lever plus the 4 functions of each lever.
One outfit here is spending almost a million on a tethered buncher set up because they can’t find fallers. Friend of mine that has a log truck hasn’t worked much this year because outfit he hauls for can’t find timber fallers. But I know what your saying and overall I wish there were less bunchers.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Finally! Back in some bigger wood boys!  A nice stand of higher elevation three and four foot OG Spruce! Good cut'n today, but a lot of bigger snags too! Heads up! View attachment 1009624
> View attachment 1009625
> View attachment 1009626
> View attachment 1009627
> View attachment 1009628
> View attachment 1009629


Nice!! Except for the devils club
You work for these guys?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

LondonNeil said:


> Not here! We've now declared a drought. Grass here is brown and dead. *Saves on cutting at least!*


 How would I make any money that way?? lol

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw wanted to go pick berries last evening. And we had some competition!  So we picked in a different spot


 BUT, they are never that easy to find when you are hunting them! At least the big ones aren't...

Been there done that, many times! lol

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Then you'd have a lot more work to do cleaning up the edge, they'd be a lot cleaner with a Sawzall.
> I've been wanting to buy a steel circular saw by Milwaukee.


naw! i have cut enuff steel plate w/torch to know... it's a nbd cut! well, if flame right, welder steady as the steady rest! piece melts out like hot knife thru warm butter! then it's just a quick kiss on the grinder to break the edge... fluff up the rest a bit... and git on with the show... especially if it is substructure down under bracketing! top side, i do like a finished cut when feasible... but i also like to grind smooth the weld bead... and bolt the item welded up to the other pce. guess i am more NASA like than just using oil field tolerances... i just cannot see myself running a sawsall thru 3/8ths plate for 9, 10...12"..... actually, i wouldn't even like to do it on a band saw with a steel cutting blade. plasma would be ok, though...

well, you get the idea



just how i see it.  but my 2-cents all but worthless... it is you building the trailer not me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm still rotary cutting, it seems to be a never-ending job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with another tree infested field, at least I did get this one done today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


along with never ending pix, too! giving KK a run... almost like postcards from SR! ~ lol.... swell pix. big job. glad it is not mine... even assuming u like the $ pay. but i have enuff seat time on tractor shredding to know... a good shredding foto essay when i see one. hope u keep it up, ie pix, etc. stay cool out there, SR 

seems strange to me to be shredding and not using grasses for agricultural purposes. ie, cattle...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Ever used one? Company I used to work for had one and it was worth every penny they give for it, despite the cost of replacement blades.


i wouldn't care to use a hand held set up, but bench mounted... they do make a clean cut! especially on bar, tube and angle...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> along with never ending pix, too! giving KK a run... almost like postcards from SR! ~ lol.... swell pix. big job. glad it is not mine... even assuming u like the $ pay. but i have enuff seat time on tractor shredding to know... a good shredding foto essay when i see one. hope u keep it up, ie pix, etc. stay cool out there, SR
> 
> seems strange to me to be shredding and not using grasses for agricultural purposes. ie, cattle...
> View attachment 1009774


 thankyouverymuch! BUT, there's plenty of "goverment" beef on the property, they just aren't keeping all the grass mowed! lol

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

fishercat said:


> I just bought 28 acres that's been partially logged so my scrounging days are over for a long time.
> 
> I've got oak, hickory, and hawthorn for as far as I can see. That's not including the cedar and pine.


sounds great! good for you! other than wood, how do u plan to use it? live on it? any improvements, currently?....

any close neighbors, or more so rural... rural! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> This 30" 80 foot tall school marm snag pretty much turned into splinters, tooth picks, mulch, and dust. Instantly upon impact!  Good stuff! View attachment 1009633
> View attachment 1009631
> View attachment 1009632
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


wondering.... how old are trees like that?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> thankyouverymuch! BUT, there's plenty of "goverment" beef on the property, they just aren't keeping all the grass mowed! lol
> 
> SR


well, i guess the owner knows what he is doing! a place as such no light responsibility... but down here normal years... solution would be simple. more cattle! it's just that i have never seen a Texas ranch or ag ops... cattle, where shredding was the solution vs adding more cattle. but, those fresh cuts do make for pretty pix! 

(memo to self: think i would want a wider shredder ~ )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> All these new cartridges introduced these days are rediculass in my opinion. Especially these new "long range" cartridges! If you cant do it with a .308 don't bother trying! As far as hunting cartridges go. There's not a thing wrong with the Originals!!! .30-30, 45-70, .243Win, .308Win, .300 WM, .338WM, and of course let's not leave out the all American 30-06! Just to name a few. We all have our options on our favorite originals. Weather it be a standard deer cartridge, or a belted magnum. However, you can take all these new short mag's and 6.5's and cram'em! For generations there's already been plenty of outstanding cartridge's out there to choose from! That can do anything you need done! IMOP the industry dosent need a bunch more taking up valuable and hard to get brass and primer's! Lets get real here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Nope, but I've seen them used. They do a great job, just don't let those chips fly down your shirt.


lol, same with overhead, out of position welding!! don't ask me how i know!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1009676
> 
> That was close View attachment 1009677
> Guy I work for on weekends occasionally wanted me to try out their “new” Timbco buncher View attachment 1009678
> View attachment 1009679


swell pix!  i seen the lake early on... the last one is where i would want to build my cabin.... lots of nice water runways...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, i guess the owner knows what he is doing! a place as such no light responsibility... but down here normal years... solution would be simple. more cattle! it's just that i have never seen a Texas ranch or ag ops... cattle, where shredding was the solution vs adding more cattle. but, those fresh cuts do make for pretty pix!
> 
> (memo to self: think i would want a wider shredder ~ )


 It's family vacation/ATV and hunting property so he likes to have it look nice. I've been going there for years, but he just would like me to be there more and more, even to stay there.

Pretty soon he will be asking me to skid logs, cut/split wood for the HUGE fireplace in the big house, as he already mentioned it to me. I did it last year, I'll probably do it this year too.

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Looks cold and wet...I'm a bit jealous lol. I spent my "vacation" doing side work in 90F+ temps and on loose/steep slopes...wearing long sleeves because of the copious amounts of poison oak I was wading through.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im just one of the guys with a chain saw. Just like the rest of us on the forum here bud!  We all have a trick that puts coin in our pockets and meat on our grill's!


so was the guy on The Trail... his shows and tales were quite interesting to say the least. per admin u may be just another subscriber, but while being modest and humble is a courtesy, i hardly think you are just a bit more sawdust....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> You call that a wagon?
> 
> Now this is a wagon! A War Wagon!!!
> View attachment 1009684
> Sorry bud. I'm just take'n the piss out of ya a little bit.  I couldn't help myself!


it's ok, KK!  i get your point. reminds me of the pix wcc posted up the other day... but alas, even by Alaska standards... yours is merely the next load firewood run for the fire in comparison .. 

ie, _no wood, no fire!_ for me, i actually prefer 5 min scrounges....

other day took me about 2 1/2 mins to fill my cargo bay! all oak. curb side, cut and ready for me... 

storms of late have dropped plenty limbs. a man could make a career out of just gathering firewood...

and i have a yard full of cleaned out pines...  got enuff kindling now for rest of the year and into next...

i like ur pix! even if a bit over center for me... actually, looks to me like one good bump... bounce or two ... and you might be reloading it all again...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's family vacation/ATV and hunting property so he likes to have it look nice. I've been going there for years, but he just would like me to be there more and more, even to stay there.
> 
> Pretty soon he will be asking me to skid logs, cut/split wood for the HUGE fireplace in the big house, as he already mentioned it to me. I did it last year, I'll probably do it this year too.
> 
> SR


hope we get to see a pix of it...

i have 7, all wood burners. several of mine are very big. Huge by most standards: Estate 54's... big enuff for my needs! i have thot of modding up 2 and joining them... twin stacks into Y... but it is still in idea-stage. i can remember back up in Seattle, over looking the sound... my HS bud had a bud and his dad was a RR guy. often had to turn locomotives, cars, etc back upright when they went over, logging up in High Cascades. that sort of thing. and he had a monster fireplace in his log cabin home. DIY all the way! take 4/5' stix with ease. actually, logs. but the two most impressive fireplaces to me are mr Henry Fords... and G. Hearst's! Fords fireplace so big, the firewood was put in from the back side. on a Model A tour up to FoMoCo and Henry's place... had dinner one evening in the LR and sat just in front of the fireplace. it was an '' time....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> We want pictures, lots of pictures


we  pix!!!

[ ]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> A few years back I took a 2 day long-range class to see if it would hold my interest before buying the equipment. Targets were every 100 or 200 yards out to 1200. I used the .308 rental rifle fitted to me by the instructor with foam rubber duct taped to the non-adjustable stock. Everyone else had 6.5 Creedmoors and the guy on the left was using a .338 Lapua. The last time I shot a centerfire rifle was my war surplus 98 Mauser somewhere around 14 years old. Guess I was lucky or a natural because I kicked everyone's butt.  I will say, at least I was told, that 1200 yards is about the limit for .308. The holdover sounded ridiculous but I can't remember the number of feet.
> 
> View attachment 1009695
> View attachment 1009696


good shooting! some of the long range hunting shots in vids on utube are quite impressive and amazing! only thing i did not like about some of them... was the terrain. and having to pack out those big elk!!

thanks for the distant and close up pix of the shot zones...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw wanted to go pick berries last evening. And we had some competition!  So we picked in a different spot View attachment 1009697
> View attachment 1009698


yep! just another poster, doing another afternoon's fun... just like all the rest of us... checking for bears in the neighborhood while out for some berry picking!  wcc did some blueberry pie pix other day, fresh blue berries... hmm, seems he failed to mention the bears... LOL

those look like cubs to me! wonder where Momma was??   i mite have move down a bit in the berry patch, too! 

swell pix! bit awesome, imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> 1200? Somewhere around 15 feet of hold over! That's bad ass! Thanks for sharing that story! .308 Win Federal Match King in 168gr SBT factory ammo is 50" at 500. At 700 its starts dropping drastically!


feet!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Is that "sitting bear" doing tricks for food?


i think he may be waiting on Momma... see if she has seen 'the treat' yet!!! lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> finally!





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i wouldn't care to use a hand held set up, but bench mounted... they do make a clean cut! especially on bar, tube and angle...
> View attachment 1009777


You would if you ever tried one. No sparks, no dust, no burrs, no heat, minimal noise and much more portable. If you can handle a circular saw you can handle a metal cutting saw. The one and only draw back we ever had was the cost and availability of replacement blades which were around $60 if our local suppliers had them in stock.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> We definitely don't feed them.  Not a good idea!


 bear tales! well those with happy endings...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Very friendly looking guys, did you stop and give them a pat?


bear pix! and of the kids, too!! ... just when i was thinking... all this tread ever does is show cutting down trees and crack, rack n stack... LOL i was wondering if he was stopped, still going fwd... or had quietly put truck into R!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, my Squaw tried talking me into it. I said no. She called me chicken! I said "YUP!!"


dang!!! a good selfie running and could have been a great session in another Alaska realtiy show...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I completely agree with you! I mean I recognize that the short mag development did have its place because it allowed to use a more powerful cartridge in a shorter action however the fact that everybody needs their own special short mag and now everybody needs to make their own super magnums is ridiculous. And don’t get me started on the Creedmoors… A line of fad cartridges that does everything decent but nothing exceptionally well. Yet these gun writers act like that round will not only find the game, it will shoot them through the eye, then clean and cook them for you too. Ridiculous!


my Dad, rip... a highly gifted, skilled gunsmith... reloaded all his own. when he fired off a round, there was no doubt who had fired what! he was always into the ballistics...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> FYI, there are no 1,200 yd shots in the thick woods, I've only taken one deer much past 100 yds and it was within 150 yds. Open field hunting is much different.


i remember a 1200 yard show that i could have taken. hunting with some friends in High Cascades, wintery day... and on a logging road walking up... cut into the side, tall pines either side. i stopped and scanned the hillside (mountain) yonder on. whiteish and i saw movement. i said, hey... hey! stop. look. what, where, there.... sure nuff! but, best we pass, who would want to pack it out... can u say steep! 

no shot across the valley that day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> It was a piece of junk, lol. Brakes wouldn’t hold on a steep hill, leaks, sloppy pins and bushings, weak motor and hydraulics. Timbco’s aren’t bad but that one had lots of hrs. I run one at my main job when conditions are right. They can’t handle very big trees though and steep rocky ground. Both of them have the bar saw head which is nice in some ways, you can grab a tree then cut it instead of trying to catch it as you cut it with a disk saw (hot saw). But they can’t hold or lift a big tree once it starts tipping so pretty easy to bend the bar. I prefer hand falling and yes they have taken a lot of jobs but that heated cab can be nice in the winter and most outfits around here can’t find hand fallers.


well, i have never used anything like such! but your comments are interesting. to say the least, seemed a bit scary to me... well, the angle of the trax... i guess the cab has a leveler on/in it... i was thinking not a place i would like to be...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, it wasn’t supposed to be that close
> Six buttons on each lever plus the 4 functions of each lever.
> One outfit here is spending almost a million on a tethered buncher set up because they can’t find fallers. Friend of mine that has a log truck hasn’t worked much this year because outfit he hauls for can’t find timber fallers. *But I know what your saying and overall I wish there were less bunchers.*


not at all unlike the utility company i get my juice from up along the county line. used to be their contractor tree cleaning crews were arborists/cutters. with a boom. now they want to use forest thrashers and large sky saws. no chipping, just shredding it all cut into 12-14" pcs. and tear up totally all the ground they are working on in and around the power lines. horizontal soil tillers... on trax!!! 

while i guess ok for them, ie clean to ground, no tree tips hit the wires... no fires, tc. i had them on my place few months back... and once i saw what they do... let them finish on the deal for rework we agreed on, but then put a stop to it all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

glad i got sorta caught back up, i could have gone on with a tree post missed, or two... but would have hated to miss the berry picking/bear pix!!! lol  

'wonder where the Momma is?' oh-h there she is...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope we get to see a pix of it...


 The fireplace starts in the walk-in basement and up into the first and second floors. Here's a couple picts.,







All the stone came right off this place,






I also milled out the stair treads too, and the fireplace goes through and is used in the second-floor master bedroom too...






SR


----------



## Vtrombly

Good evening guys,

Worked on the splitter the last couple days I got rid of the one janked up motor mount my plan is the one on the other side is more square and not as bad so I used the cut off wheel and git it off of there and ground it back flush. Next will be wire wheeling the whole thing and repaint. My question for you guys is I will include a photo of the pump. I cant find anywhere on it the make or model or the gpm of the pump. Does anyone know how to identify it by size or anything. My next thing is what size of engine goes for what size pump is this 14hp wisconsin overkill should I go to harbor freight and get a 100 dollar predator and make it lighter and be done?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wondering.... how old are trees like that?


On Afognak Island. 200-300 years is common. Some Of these Sitka Spruce have been aged up to and over 350.  Im sure there are older Sitka Spruce in South East Alaska and the West Coast of the lower 48.


----------



## Sierra_rider

@Kodiak Kid I know you like the larger Stihls...here's the current project I'm working on. Basically a basket-case 064 that I'm doing up for someone. I'm going to completely rebuild and hopefully "unlock" some more power. It's going to be a little bit of a project, it's missing some stuff...no that 660 recoil/flywheel cover doesn't work on it lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, it wasn’t supposed to be that close
> Six buttons on each lever plus the 4 functions of each lever.
> One outfit here is spending almost a million on a tethered buncher set up because they can’t find fallers. Friend of mine that has a log truck hasn’t worked much this year because outfit he hauls for can’t find timber fallers. But I know what your saying and overall I wish there were less bunchers.


It's a dying trade! Im the youngest cutter on the crew and Im 46. IMOP there are so many variables involved as far as experience level. A lot of professional cutters can only cut, or should I say. Have experience cutt'n only one or two species very well, or only on moderate terrain. Some have only cutting experience in second growth stands. Witch have far far less snags then an old growth forest. Just a few of many examples. I'm sure you get what I'm saying though. The best timber fallers I personally myself have ever seen or worked with. Were 60 years old 25 years ago and had 30+ years experience. They could cut any species on any ground. Were talking cutters who grew up in Old Growth camps who's Father's cut and came from the old school. My boss is 060 and he puts more timber on the ground than both the other cutter 48 and I 46. Not more than both of us combined of course. But his numbers are always higher than either of ours by several trees. He knows many many tricks of the trade! Witch saves him time and energy. IMOP Thats what it takes to be a good cutter and for others to recognize you as a good cutter. But!!! Hear's the interesting thing. He leaves his falling axe in the pickup!!! Dosent use one, and dosent need one! Im not joking! Hes that good! He says "Why thats just one more thing to pack around!"  Don't get me wrong. If he has to cut a fringe leaning hard over a steep draw, or something similar along those lines. Occasionally he will knock the rust off the Poll of his axe.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> @Kodiak Kid I know you like the larger Stihls...here's the current project I'm working on. Basically a basket-case 064 that I'm doing up for someone. I'm going to completely rebuild and hopefully "unlock" some more power. It's going to be a little bit of a project, it's missing some stuff...no that 660 recoil/flywheel cover doesn't work on it lol.


Good saws for sure! A lot of interchangeable parts between the 64 and 66. Probably more so than any other two of Stihl's 70cc and up. Maybe the 084 and 088 would be right in there too, but Im not exactly sure. Im sure you know that. Im just stating that's what I really like about the 64. Plus, it's a great reliable and powerful saw!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> It's a dying trade! Im the youngest cutter on the crew and Im 46. IMOP there are so many variables involved as far as experience level. A lot of professional cutters can only cut, or should I say. Have experience cutt'n only one or two species very well, or only on moderate terrain. Some have only cutting experience in second growth stands. Witch have far far less snags then an old growth forest. Just a few of many examples. I'm sure you get what I'm saying though. The best timber fallers I personally myself have ever seen or worked with. Were 60 years old 25 years ago and had 30+ years experience. They could cut any species on any ground. Were talking cutters who grew up in Old Growth camps who's Father's cut and came from the old school. My boss is 060 and he puts more timber on the ground than both the other cutter 48 and I 46. Not more than both of us combined of course. But his numbers are always higher than either of ours by several trees. He knows many many tricks of the trade! Witch saves him time and energy. IMOP Thats what it takes to be a good cutter and for others to recognize you as a good cutter. But!!! Hear's the interesting thing. He leaves his falling axe in the pickup!!! Dosent use one, and dosent need one! Im not joking! Hes that good! He says "Why thats just one more thing to pack around!"  Don't get me wrong. If he has to cut a fringe leaning hard over a steep draw, or something similar along those lines. Occasionally he will knock the rust off the Poll of his axe.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



The education system pushes kids away from anything trade related. People seriously think that jobs that don't require college aren't skilled. It's like when people complain about the price of tree work...I suggest if they think it's overpriced, maybe they should do it themselves.  

I agree with you on the lack of different experiences. I'm nowhere near the level of competency of someone like you or Nate, but I've always at least tried to expand my "toolbox." It seems like a lot of the tree guys I work with and the other fallers on the fire side of things, just stick to policy or what they know. I'm guilty of the not knowing different species of trees that well. My job this past week was mostly cutting hardwoods...I'm used to cutting softwoods, mostly pine, fir, and some redwood, and am used to how well they hinge. I tried to apply the same techniques to a side leaning oak and ended up having to cut it out of the tree it got hung up in.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Nice!! Except for the devils club
> You work for these guys?View attachment 1009743


Roger. Thats is the company I work for. Yeah the devil's club can bad sometimes. Gotta run the gauntlet by cutting trails through it from tree to tree sometimes! Devils club over your head with stalks so big a guys gotta put face cuts in them!  Just joking about the face cuts!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good saws for sure! A lot of interchangeable parts between the 64 and 66. Probably more so than any other two of Stihl's 70cc and up. Maybe the 084 and 088 would be right in there too, but Im not exactly sure. Im sure you know that. Im just stating that's what I really like about the 64. Plus, it's a great reliable and powerful saw!


A lot of parts that are interchangeable with the 066 and a lot that aren't...there's a bunch of different flywheel and coil combos between the 064 and various 066s. I'm interested to get this one going and run it back-to-back with my hot-rodded round top 066. The round-tops catch a lotta flak online, but mine runs pretty strong now.

I think the 084 was kind of a unique saw. They do share some stuff with the 088, but I think they had a lightweight flywheel that kind of set them apart from the other big-cube saws. I had the chance to buy a project 084 for cheap and passed it up, I'm stihl kicking myself for that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Thats the thing about the Tree work industry IMOP. Its not just a basic skill set that you can learn in Summer like curb and gutter concrete work, or painting house's for a couple examples . Urban and general tree removal, climbing, piecing, forest burn fighting, timber falling and other timber work is a very special skill set that takes years to actually get "good" at. Also, I agree. As you just mentioned. I too feel thats why the costs are so high. Im lacking in the different species experience department as well. Many timber workers are.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats the thing about the Tree work industry IMOP. Its not just a basic skill set that you can learn in Summer like curb and gutter concrete work, or painting house's for a couple examples . Climbing, piecing, forest burn fighting, timber falling and other timber work is a very special skill set that takes years to actually get "good" at. Also, I agree. As you just mentioned. I too feel thats why the costs are so high. Im lacking in the different species experience department as well. Many timber workers are.


Not to mention that death or disfigurement aren't usually a possible consequence for making a mistake in the college-edumicated fields. I've had scary moments while both climbing and falling, and have been in verrry uncomfortable situations during timber fires.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i remember a 1200 yard show that i could have taken. hunting with some friends in High Cascades, wintery day... and on a logging road walking up... cut into the side, tall pines either side. i stopped and scanned the hillside (mountain) yonder on. whiteish and i saw movement. i said, hey... hey! stop. look. what, where, there.... sure nuff! but, best we pass, who would want to pack it out... can u say steep!
> 
> no shot across the valley that day!


As much as enjoy long range shooting and just shooting in general as well as hunting. Not sure I support "long range hunting". If a person is going to be taking 500, 600, 700 yard shots or further. I sure hope the hunter is 100% certain the shot will be placed well and the projectile has enough energy (especially on bigger game 700 and further) to produce a fast humane kill. No questions asked. Otherwise, IMOP it is not ethical hunting. I also feel, well placed shot producing a humane kill or not. Long Range hunting is not at all fair chase spot and stalk or fair chase ambush hunting. Just my opinion bud. I hold no grudges and/or pass no judgment on anyone who is into long range hunting. Its just not for me.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Not to mention that death or disfigurement aren't usually a possible consequence for making a mistake in the college-edumicated fields. I've had scary moments while both climbing and falling, and have been in verrry uncomfortable situations during timber fires.


Absolutely Agreed! It can all be very very dangerous work! I had a very close call today as a matter of fact that could have seriously injured or killed me. Simply because of my negligence by not paying close attention to my complete surrounding's. I won't get into detail, but lets just say I got very lucky. I have close calls all the time that probably wouldn't kill me or seriously injure me, but they would definitely hurt and probably put me out of commission for a day or two with accident report paper work involved. I avoid many hazards by paying attention and staying focused. When a person gets fatigued and sloppy is most often when he gets seriously hurt or killed. That's why OSHA forbids timber fallers to work more than 6.5 hours a day when on the books for a company or under contract. For good reason too. Im in pretty decent shape, but after 6.5 on the saw. Im pretty worn down and much slower and fatigued for the last hour of work compared to being fresh in the morning at start up. Especially in difficult terrain! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> The fireplace starts in the walk-in basement and up into the first and second floors. Here's a couple picts.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stone came right off this place,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also milled out the stair treads too, and the fireplace goes through and is used in the second-floor master bedroom too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


some stone work! thanks for the post. enjoyed seeing the ranch's fireplace...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> On Afognak Island. 200-300 years is common. Some Of these Sitka Spruce have been aged up to and over 350.  Im sure there are older Sitka Spruce in South East Alaska and the West Coast of the lower 48.


oic, makes me sorta  but business is business... glad to see there are many Forestry Conservation Areas in US. one close to Las Vegas, Redrock... was on tv cable this evening... not too many big pines per se, but still singled out for protection...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> @Kodiak Kid I know you like the larger Stihls...here's the current project I'm working on. Basically a basket-case 064 that I'm doing up for someone. I'm going to completely rebuild and hopefully "unlock" some more power. It's going to be a little bit of a project, it's missing some stuff...no that 660 recoil/flywheel cover doesn't work on it lol.


i like that work table... bench!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> It's a dying trade! Im the youngest cutter on the crew and Im 46. IMOP there are so many variables involved as far as experience level. A lot of professional cutters can only cut, or should I say. Have experience cutt'n only one or two species very well, or only on moderate terrain. Some have only cutting experience in second growth stands. Witch have far far less snags then an old growth forest. Just a few of many examples. I'm sure you get what I'm saying though. The best timber fallers I personally myself have ever seen or worked with. Were 60 years old 25 years ago and had 30+ years experience. They could cut any species on any ground. Were talking cutters who grew up in Old Growth camps who's Father's cut and came from the old school. My boss is 060 and he puts more timber on the ground than both the other cutter 48 and I 46. Not more than both of us combined of course. But his numbers are always higher than either of ours by several trees. He knows many many tricks of the trade! Witch saves him time and energy. IMOP Thats what it takes to be a good cutter and for others to recognize you as a good cutter. But!!! Hear's the interesting thing. He leaves his falling axe in the pickup!!! Dosent use one, and dosent need one! Im not joking! Hes that good! He says "Why thats just one more thing to pack around!"  Don't get me wrong. If he has to cut a fringe leaning hard over a steep draw, or something similar along those lines. Occasionally he will knock the rust off the Poll of his axe.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


interesting! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Not to mention that death or disfigurement aren't usually a possible consequence for making a mistake in the college-edumicated fields.* I've had scary moments while both climbing and falling,* and have been in verrry uncomfortable situations during timber fires.


_...and falling,_ i can just imagine!

that bit on Las Vegas has piece on one tower where riders, $100/drop (pop) ... get suited up for a 30 second free-fall ride on down... cable connected. i have made several sky dive jumps... i know that free fall feeling. also, took one of the aireal up/down rides in vegas... i know that freefall sensation!

_WOWwieeeeeee....!_


----------



## bob kern

Finally bucked up the hickory that fell a few weeks ago. Got near 4 rics out of it. No more splitting for a while tho since the splitter started spewing hyd. oil as we finished up. Seals out on the cylinder.


----------



## JimR

Cleaned up some of our backyard and look who comes to visit us. He came right up behind our garage and walked up the driveway to cross the road. I'll try to load the video.


----------



## JimR

Video is too large to load.


----------



## steved

Pulled about two triaxle's worth of wood, then pulled and hauled a few trailer loads home to get him started in the meantime.

One maple we pulled yesterday was nearly 60 feet long...12 inches at the butt, six inches at the cutoff, and straight as an arrow. We had a few cherry nearly the same.


----------



## 501Maico

The high temps finally broke here. I had the splitter parked behind my house in the shade and moved the rounds and splits.
This is the best log of the bunch, about 11' long and no branches. It had rolled into the woods so there was no mud packed on the bottom.










It all split nicely but I piled the most uniform splits on the left, candidates for cross stacking. I'm not a fan of the extra time and frustration but I may have more wood than storage space.



Cut split and stacked during the heat.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Sawyer Rob said:


> The fireplace starts in the walk-in basement and up into the first and second floors. Here's a couple picts.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stone came right off this place,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also milled out the stair treads too, and the fireplace goes through and is used in the second-floor master bedroom too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


That’s some serious thermal mass there.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Hate to go against the grain guys (even though I generally agree with you), but I'm thinking of making a custom gun.
> 
> Not that my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 will not do anything I need done (especially with slightly hot handloads that shoot 1").
> 
> The problem is the current trend is small bore (6.5 and 6.8 mm), and I like a little larger (but not 45, etc). I'm very disappointed that very few manufacturers even chamber the 338 Federal, which seems to me to be a very good cartridge.
> 
> I'm thinking of having a 338-06 made up ... I think it would be perfect for heavy brush. I've also noticed over the years that larger diameter bullets kill faster, and a fully expanded 338 is much larger than a fully expanded 30. I don't mind a long action, and the 06 case seems to be the perfect size, and your magazine capacity will be greater than with a magnum.
> 
> My Nephew (MechanicMatt) took his nice buck (up at my property) with a Ruger M77 chambered for 35 Whalen, a combo that was only offered for a short time and is NLA.
> 
> Was going to do it for my 70th, but shortages of everything precluded me from doing so. I guess what I'm really looking for is something that performs like my 348 but allows me to use a scope! There is just something about using a cartridge that not everyone else has, especially if it works even better!
> 
> FYI, there are no 1,200 yd shots in the thick woods, I've only taken one deer much past 100 yds and it was within 150 yds. Open field hunting is much different.


Sounds awesome Mike.

I have a .338 federal. It hits like the hammer of Thor, however has very mild recoil! 338-06 is on my wish list too. IMO .338 seems to be the sweet spot for gaining top velocity/energy out of mid size cartridge cases.

I think I shared that I purchased a .35 whelen improved earlier this summer. Finally found a box of regular whelen ammo so I can fireform this fall.

I never had a shot at deer past 50 or 60 yards until they logged up here. They are doing the last batch of logging in the next year or two and then all the woods in my area will have been logged in the last 30 years. The good thing about that is that it’ll be a few years before they start logging again. Once these last few clearings grow up again I can hunt exclusively with “brush guns” again.

My longest shot on a deer is 160 yards. In jr high I did knick a doe at about 300 one time. We chased it for 2 days and never caught up with it. Learned my lesson after that.


----------



## MustangMike

That is a nice size bear!

My Uncle who taught me to hunt was the most ethical hunter I ever knew. Would not use a scope, would not hunt from a tree stand with a gun, and would never shoot a doe (although small bucks were OK, you don't need many bucks). You were also not allowed to stop and get out if you spotted a deer from the vehicle. You would go and start where you planned to hunt as if you had never seen it.

He hunted with a Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag. It had a 28" barrel and a thin blade front sight. For those who don't know the 30-40 was our military cartridge after the 45-70, and guns chambered for it are often marked "30-US".

We transitioned to the 30-03 in 1903 and the 30-06 in 1906. The 03 was loaded with a 220 grain round nose bullet, and it soon became obvious that it did not have the range of the 7mm Mauser. The 06 used lighter spitzer bullets.

Although my uncle used 180 grain bullets (instead of the military 220 grain), he always insisted on using round nose bullets because they were more reliable. Bullet technology has come a long way since then!


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> My job this past week was mostly cutting hardwoods...I'm used to cutting softwoods, mostly pine, fir, and some redwood, and am used to how well they hinge. I tried to apply the same techniques to a side leaning oak and ended up having to cut it out of the tree it got hung up in.


Whoops . How's that saying go; experience is what you get when things don't go as planned.
Surprised it wouldn't just swing for you . I always get a kick out of guys saying pine doesn't hinge well, I'm not sure what they are comparing it to. At least you have the skills to get a hung tree out, that can be a dangerous job, and storm damaged leaners are even worse as they had forces making them go where they went outside of gravity and can be harder to read. I feel storm damage is some of the most dangerous wood too be cutting.
Many times even the same species take much different techniques, which I know you're aware of . 
I posted these this spring, not sure you were in here then. They all went perfect, nice when that happens, it was my saw that was having issues lol.
The first in this group(one on the right) was leaning to the right in the pic, I just used a tapered hinge and let it fly. The second was leaning to the left and had canopy weight(a couple larger branches) off even further left, I used a slightly tapered hinge and the cable on the winch to pull against the lean so the hinge would hold. The 3rd was leaning hard towards where the picture was taken and just left, I set up the winch 180 off the lean and used a standard hinge but a small step cut for the back cut to hold it while walking to the tractor, little pull and over she went. It's nice when it all goes as planned...


Looking at the holding wood on the butts, it's pretty easy to see what I did with the hinges, it also makes the hinges look fatter than looking at the stumps(not sure why the hinge looks so narrow on the stump?).




This is the last one getting pulled over, it's gonna hit me .



Sierra_rider said:


> Not to mention that death or disfigurement aren't usually a possible consequence for making a mistake in the college-edumicated fields.


Yep, but their mistakes could cause others to die. Oddly enough it seems some of the people I have the biggest disagreements with have been engineers/ architects, seems things look great on paper or a screen, but they don't always work in the real world. That being said, I'm also grateful for their work as I know it's not my forte (especially the paperwork side of things). 
Here's one that could have killed someone, actually my whole family. I was changing a bulb in the track lighting in our kitchen, and sparks started flying . I replaced the light/track system last night, but had taken out the bad ones a while ago, good thing they never started a fire. I'm sure the guy who designed them slept fine last night .


----------



## JustJeff

I've seen enough firewood related posts between the truck fixing and trailer building and gunsmithing. It inspired me to finish this winter's stacking. I have 10 of these racks sitting on landscape timbers on blocks, under my deck which has tin on the underside. 10 facecord or 3.3 full cord. I use between 7 and 9 depending on the wood and the winter. Had to pull out the splitter to get the last half a rack filled. Feels good to be ready for the year. Now just need to split next year's wood. My hound has done some scrounging too!


----------



## svk

Ran the brush saw for a while this morning. Worked up quite a sweat because it’s getting warm. It’s kind of strange to be the sweaty and not be dirty. Usually I’m working on cars or running the saw so I’m full of dirt and dust.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _...and falling,_ i can just imagine!
> 
> that bit on Las Vegas has piece on one tower where riders, $100/drop (pop) ... get suited up for a 30 second free-fall ride on down... cable connected. i have made several sky dive jumps... i know that free fall feeling. also, took one of the aireal up/down rides in vegas... i know that freefall sensation!
> 
> _WOWwieeeeeee....!_
> 
> View attachment 1010010


I believe he's referring to the scary moments he's had "climbing timber" and "falling timber". However I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Absolutely Agreed! It can all be very very dangerous work! I had a very close call today as a matter of fact that could have seriously injured or killed me. Simply because of my negligence by not paying close attention to my complete surrounding's. I won't get into detail, but lets just say I got very lucky. I have close calls all the time that probably wouldn't kill me or seriously injure me, but they would definitely hurt and probably put me out of commission for a day or two with accident report paper work involved. I avoid many hazards by paying attention and staying focused. When a person gets fatigued and sloppy is most often when he gets seriously hurt or killed. That's why OSHA forbids timber fallers to work more than 6.5 hours a day when on the books for a company or under contract. For good reason too. Im in pretty decent shape, but after 6.5 on the saw. Im pretty worn down and much slower and fatigued for the last hour of work compared to being fresh in the morning at start up. Especially in difficult terrain!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



My scary climbing moments happened when I was tired and was just trying to rush things. Things like taking a larger top than I should have(with a pull line too...red flag!) Or when I almost ran out the end of my line descending from a tall pine when I was still 30' off the ground(because I failed to put a stopper knot back in it.)



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _...and falling,_ i can just imagine!
> 
> that bit on Las Vegas has piece on one tower where riders, $100/drop (pop) ... get suited up for a 30 second free-fall ride on down... cable connected. i have made several sky dive jumps... i know that free fall feeling. also, took one of the aireal up/down rides in vegas... i know that freefall sensation!
> 
> _WOWwieeeeeee....!_
> 
> View attachment 1010010





Kodiak Kid said:


> I believe he's referring to the scary moments he's had "climbing timber" and "falling timber". However I may be wrong about that.


I wasn't sure if that was sarcasm, but yes...timber falling, not actually free falling lol. Knock on wood, I've never fallen out of a tree!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like that work table... bench!


 It's on wheels too, so I can roll it out to the front of the shop to blow the saw off with air and not make a mess inside. There is also a small 4" vise on the end of it, it doesn't show up in the pic though.

What you also don't see in the picture is my 30' long workbench/cabinet space behind me. After having that much work area, I don't think I could ever go back to a single small bench.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Whoops . How's that saying go; experience is what you get when things don't go as planned.
> Surprised it wouldn't just swing for you . I always get a kick out of guys saying pine doesn't hinge well, I'm not sure what they are comparing it to. At least you have the skills to get a hung tree out, that can be a dangerous job, and storm damaged leaners are even worse as they had forces making them go where they went outside of gravity and can be harder to read. I feel storm damage is some of the most dangerous wood too be cutting.
> Many times even the same species take much different techniques, which I know you're aware of .
> I posted these this spring, not sure you were in here then. They all went perfect, nice when that happens, it was my saw that was having issues lol.
> The first in this group(one on the right) was leaning to the right in the pic, I just used a tapered hinge and let it fly. The second was leaning to the left and had canopy weight(a couple larger branches) off even further left, I used a slightly tapered hinge and the cable on the winch to pull against the lean so the hinge would hold. The 3rd was leaning hard towards where the picture was taken and just left, I set up the winch 180 off the lean and used a standard hinge but a small step cut for the back cut to hold it while walking to the tractor, little pull and over she went. It's nice when it all goes as planned...
> View attachment 1010052
> 
> Looking at the holding wood on the butts, it's pretty easy to see what I did with the hinges, it also makes the hinges look fatter than looking at the stumps(not sure why the hinge looks so narrow on the stump?).
> View attachment 1010055
> 
> View attachment 1010056
> 
> This is the last one getting pulled over, it's gonna hit me .
> 
> 
> Yep, but their mistakes could cause others to die. Oddly enough it seems some of the people I have the biggest disagreements with have been engineers/ architects, seems things look great on paper or a screen, but they don't always work in the real world. That being said, I'm also grateful for their work as I know it's not my forte (especially the paperwork side of things).
> Here's one that could have killed someone, actually my whole family. I was changing a bulb in the track lighting in our kitchen, and sparks started flying . I replaced the light/track system last night, but had taken out the bad ones a while ago, good thing they never started a fire. I'm sure the guy who designed them slept fine last night .
> View attachment 1010058



Nice directional control with those, it's always when you get everything to go into the lead.

The excavator we have working out there, was a ways up the hill, so I figured on just "sending it." Not so much lol, it wasn't too bad, I've hung up trees worse than that lol.

Like I said, not a ton of experience cutting that specific species of oak. Most of the oak I cut locally is a different species called Ca black oak...that stuff is usually rotten in the inside, between the rot and the sheer weight of them, you'll never get one to swing. This stuff I was cutting the other day, I just wanted to see what I could get it to do.

This pick of a black oak is a good representation of what most of them look like...no I don't try to swing these lol!


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> I've seen enough firewood related posts between the truck fixing and trailer building and gunsmithing. It inspired me to finish this winter's stacking. I have 10 of these racks sitting on landscape timbers on blocks, under my deck which has tin on the underside. 10 facecord or 3.3 full cord. I use between 7 and 9 depending on the wood and the winter. Had to pull out the splitter to get the last half a rack filled. Feels good to be ready for the year. Now just need to split next year's wood. My hound has done some scrounging too!
> View attachment 1010066
> View attachment 1010067
> View attachment 1010068


Nice stash of wood you got there. I also do something similarly under my deck. It has a ceiling so everything stays dry. But I only put four 10' rows under there. The rest is living space.

I can't understand what keeps the uprights on your wood racks from spreading apart?

Your dog hunt, other than firewood?


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Nice directional control with those, it's always when you get everything to go into the lead.
> 
> The excavator we have working out there, was a ways up the hill, so I figured on just "sending it." Not so much lol, it wasn't too bad, I've hung up trees worse than that lol.
> 
> Like I said, not a ton of experience cutting that specific species of oak. Most of the oak I cut locally is a different species called Ca black oak...that stuff is usually rotten in the inside, between the rot and the sheer weight of them, you'll never get one to swing. This stuff I was cutting the other day, I just wanted to see what I could get it to do.
> 
> This pick of a black oak is a good representation of what most of them look like...no I don't try to swing these lol!
> 
> View attachment 1010078
> View attachment 1010079


Thanks.
Most oak will break or chair, when limbing them you have to be very careful and understand the limitations. When limbing it's a good idea to cut your face, then make fairly good sized side cuts(basically your making a "post" when finished with the back cut), to remove as much if the tension/compression (that's where a chair happens for those that don't know).
Good that you get to practice on them in a safe/er environment, a target rich environment is not the place to practice. 
I'm still surprised you didn't just swing that bad boy  .
Looks like a beautiful site/office there .


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> Most oak will break or chair, when limbing them you have to be very careful and understand the limitations. When limbing it's a good idea to cut your face, then make fairly good sized side cuts(basically your making a "post" when finished with the back cut), to remove as much if the tension/compression (that's where a chair happens for those that don't know).
> Good that you get to practice on them in a safe/er environment, a target rich environment is not the place to practice.
> I'm still surprised you didn't just swing that bad boy  .
> Looks like a beautiful site/office there .


That pic is actually from a completely different job awhile back...I give myself kudos for missing the fence. I hear you on the chair...notice the evidence of a side-bore, made more difficult because my 36" was just a few inches too short. I was cutting nice solid live and valley oaks this past week, but yeah...they still don't hinge very well lol.

I've always used notches a lot when limbing/brushing out oaks when I climb them. It's the only good way to control the direction of the limbs. Also box cuts to minimize the chances of splitting.

On pines and, even firs to a certain extent, I mostly use peel cuts. Very rarely will I cut a notch, they peel so nicely, you can really manipulate the limbs without notches. A peel, in combination with a well time kick of the spur, I can dang near get the limb onto the other side of the tree by the time it hits the ground.

I hear you on the practice...my knock against a lot of climbers, is their knowledge of falling is rather limited. It's easy to cut a tree down once it's a short spar with a pull line in it IMO. Most of the trees I get to cut are fire-damaged trees that are severely compromised and I'm usually just putting them down where it's the most safest for me. Even if the wood is solid where I'm facing it, there is often widow makers and sketchy tops that I don't dare pounding wedges on. So I try to play around a bit when I get trees that are solid and aren't actively trying to kill me.


----------



## farmer steve

@Logger nate / @Kodiak Kid ?


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Nice stash of wood you got there. I also do something similarly under my deck. It has a ceiling so everything stays dry. But I only put four 10' rows under there. The rest is living space.
> 
> I can't understand what keeps the uprights on your wood racks from spreading apart?
> 
> Yo okur dog hunt, other than firewood?




The dog is just a pet. She came from coyote hunters but just a suck for us. The racks. I boxed the end so the uprights are held by the inside and outside. They still spread a bit but are pretty sturdy


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> @Logger nate / @Kodiak Kid ?
> View attachment 1010118


That's bout right. I climbed up in my BIL's stand this morning while I was hauling wood and took a few pics of all the new shooting lanes I cleared for him this summer. I pointed out to him that he could now drive his wife's Buick right to his seat and just kind of circle around on his way out without even having to back up. He didn't seem impressed, but we all know how hard headed brother-in-laws can be.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> Cleaned up some of our backyard and look who comes to visit us. He came right up behind our garage and walked up the driveway to cross the road. I'll try to load the video.


Yea almost a daily occurrence at my home  becoming like squirrels everywhere lol


----------



## LondonNeil

We've made it through the latest that wave! Phew! High in the end was only 34C, for the last few days, but must be the humidity or something as it's felt more unpleasant than the 40C! It's supposed to drop to 29C tomorrow then 23-26 for the next fortnight. Rain forecast for Wednesday! Thunder showers...I hope we get a decent amount but fear it will be very little and the drought will continue.
Still, with a forecast of 23C next weekend I should finally be able to do some wooding. I more or less had everything done by the start of July when this heat wave started so I've done very little since... Just filled a few sacks and took a trailer of wood to mum, plus a few minutes splitting the remaining logs in the bucked pile here and there. I have however had about a m³ of the nasty big 'slip a disc or get a hernia' sized crotches out the front of them house still since the deliveries back in April. If the forecast is right then next weekend they big saw comes out again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm just take'n the piss



What do you do with the piss???


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> On Afognak Island.



Is that private land you’re working on?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Hate to go against the grain guys (even though I generally agree with you), but I'm thinking of making a custom gun.
> 
> Not that my Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 will not do anything I need done (especially with slightly hot handloads that shoot 1").
> 
> The problem is the current trend is small bore (6.5 and 6.8 mm), and I like a little larger (but not 45, etc). I'm very disappointed that very few manufacturers even chamber the 338 Federal, which seems to me to be a very good cartridge.
> 
> I'm thinking of having a 338-06 made up ... I think it would be perfect for heavy brush. I've also noticed over the years that larger diameter bullets kill faster, and a fully expanded 338 is much larger than a fully expanded 30. I don't mind a long action, and the 06 case seems to be the perfect size, and your magazine capacity will be greater than with a magnum.
> 
> My Nephew (MechanicMatt) took his nice buck (up at my property) with a Ruger M77 chambered for 35 Whalen, a combo that was only offered for a short time and is NLA.
> 
> Was going to do it for my 70th, but shortages of everything precluded me from doing so. I guess what I'm really looking for is something that performs like my 348 but allows me to use a scope! There is just something about using a cartridge that not everyone else has, especially if it works even better!
> 
> FYI, there are no 1,200 yd shots in the thick woods, I've only taken one deer much past 100 yds and it was within 150 yds. Open field hunting is much different.


Don't get me wrong Mustang M Some new cartridges do have a place in the line up of new and old. A 30-06 necked up to a .338 sounds like a good cartridge to me, but for particular reasons and purposes. I feel that way about most cartridges. Just out of curiosity. Have you researched the info on that design. I want to say I may have seen a 30-.338 as a wildcat in one of the late Frank C Barnes' (a ballistics and projectile genius by the way) several edition's of Cartridge's of the World, but don't quote me on that. I could very well be wrong. However, I wouldn't be surprised if there was either. Being both the case and projectile caliber as popular as they are. It really does sounds like an interesting cartridge Mike. IMOP There is no do it all perfectly cartridge, and I know that's not what your saying. Im just stating that some come close, but no cigar. I've been studying ballistics sence I was a young teen. I could sit down and have intelligent conversations with ballistician's at 15. They would look at my dad and say "Im impressed that he knows that"? I also wanted to develop my own cartridge in my late teens. A .264 high powered capacity magnum type cartridge for long range shooting. Basically a 6mm Magnum. The more I thought about it. The more I convinced myself. Why? There are plenty of great bench rest cartridges out there already. So I lost interest in the idea. That was thirty years ago. Now look. There a number of new long range 6mm cartridges out.  How many are actually needed or do it that much better than any other long range 6mm cartridge? IMOP NONE! They are all just knock offs of the 6mm PPC or 6mm Bench Rest. However, like I mentioned earlier. Some new cartridges out now are very useful and with a unique and smart design. For example. Both the .375 and .416 Ruger. The .375 Ruger out performs the .375 H&H witch is an outstanding big game cartridge that's been around for a very long time! And it dose it in a standard length action vs. a long action like the H&H. Ruger's. 416 is also a standard length action unlike its long action cousins Rigby and Remington, but the ballistics between the three are so similar they all do the same job very well. The only difference is the .416 Ruger has a little bit faster action when chambered in a bolt gun. Faster action in a Dangerous Game stoping rifle?  Yes Please!!! The .338 Federal, .308 Blackout and a few other newbies are all good designs and ideas IMOP, but only a select few. Just my two cents. We all have our options, advice or info. Just wanted to share some of mine.
So shoot at the range often. Come rain or shine. Because any range time is a good time!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that private land you’re working on?


Yes, Native land. The North West section of Afognak Island is Federal Land and a National Wildlife Refuge. Witch means. No logging, buildings, motorized vehicles on land, and a several thousand acre beautiful and protected old growth Sitka Spruce rain forest!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just my two cents.


That's at least a buck fifty, just saying


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> That's at least a buck fifty, just saying


Maybe so Chipper. Maybe so...


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Maybe so Chipper. Maybe so...


Like my buddy would say when someone would threaten him, "do what you can afford "  .
Since I'm broke I'm off to bed lol.
Have a great night guys.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I brought home my first of hopefully 3 loads of of firewood...

J/K, this is not going to become firewood...it's the walnut I scrounged, now I just need to get it milled.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I brought home my first of hopefully 3 loads of of firewood...
> 
> J/K, this is not going to become firewood...it's the walnut I scrounged, now I just need to get it milled.


That is some good look'n stuff!  When I look at that. I see rifle stock's! Lots and lots of beautiful rifle stocks!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> That is some good look'n stuff!  When I look at that. I see rifle stock's! Lots and lots of beautiful rifle stocks!


That too, but I'm seeing hundreds of dollars worth of slabs and possibly a mantle/whatever else for the right person.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That too, but I'm seeing hundreds of dollars worth of slabs and possibly a mantle/whatever else for the right person.


Most definitely!  Heck, if I lived near you. I'd put in an order for a couple milled out sticks for sure!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just thought Id post a pick of the view from our kitchen in the single wide trailer we live in at camp. A nice little sea side lake, small grove of small Spruce, and even two little bits of ocean view!  I had to slash the alders the other day. They were blocking the view something fierce! I Stihl need to stack and burn the slash one of these evening's. 
Good night gents and...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely!  Heck, if I lived near you. I'd put in an order for a couple milled out sticks for sure!


 
Yeah, I'm still debating on what I want them sawn into...I'm used to the softwoods, where I either do dimensional lumber or 2" slabs. These I was thinking some 2" slabs, but also 3,4" or whatever else so it gives the end user some wiggle room to do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I'm still debating on what I want them sawn into...I'm used to the softwoods, where I either do dimensional lumber or 2" slabs. These I was thinking some 2" slabs, but also 3,4" or whatever else so it gives the end user some wiggle room to do whatever they want with it.


I was going to mention smaller beams or something along that line for the very same reason of giving the customer options, but there not my log's. However, now that you have mentioned it. When in Rome!....


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> I brought home my first of hopefully 3 loads of of firewood...
> 
> J/K, this is not going to become firewood...it's the walnut I scrounged, now I just need to get it milled.


what's the diameter of those logs? Looks about only 12"? Not a lot of BF if so.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Has anyone bought any Filson tin pants or a tin coat lately? I saw a few new tin coats on e-bay fir $600.00!!!  Used ones were going fir $300.00 to $350.00!!! What a bunch of BS!!! A lot of Filson tin clothing is back ordered! This whole supply and demand thing going on across the country is getting rediculass!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Has anyone bought any Filson tin pants or a tin coat lately? I saw a few new tin coats on e-bay fir $600.00!!!  Used ones were going fir $300.00 to $350.00!!! What a bunch of BS!!! A lot of Filson tin clothing is back ordered! This whole supply and demand thing going on across the country is getting rediculass!


Yea , everything is gone way up, even used like ya said isn’t cheap ,always wanted a pair of the pants . Filson is great stuff have a wool shirt jacket and a couple wool vest are top notch .


----------



## MustangMike

A-Square got SAAMI approval for a 338-06 in 1998, but no one chambers guns for it.

It just seems like it would be a VG combo to me ... if a 308 is about ideal for 30 cal, than an 06 case should be about ideal for a 338.

No belted case means smoother operation and more magazine capacity, and it would have less recoil (and gun weight) than a 338 Win Mag, yet enough power to harvest about anything at a reasonable range. I'm sure for all practical purposes, my 30-06 will do just as well.

I also used to be enamored with the 264 ballistics, but ended up with a 270 WSM instead, and I also have a 220 swift. A major drawback of the Swift is the semi rimmed case, which requires careful attention when loading your gun (or the rounds will not feed properly).


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> what's the diameter of those logs? Looks about only 12"? Not a lot of BF if so.


The smallest log averages about 12" if counting for the taper. The others on this load don't really have much taper and are in the 14-18" range. For reference, that's actually a 16' car trailer...looks like a little Home depot utility trailer in the pic lol.

I have some bigger logs still at the job site, but I split one and another broke on impact, so there isn't as much useable wood as I hoped...those average out at probably 20". There's some more logs about the size of these ones, a bunch that are smaller, but still straight...the final piece was the butt of the tree. That's going to have to get chainsaw milled...39" across at the butt.


----------



## svk

Morning guys. Burned a brush pile last night after dark. End up getting a call from 911 wondering if the fire was under control because a neighbor had called 911. Luckily the dispatcher saw that I had an active burning permit and called me rather than sending the fire department immediately.

Honestly, kind of stupid that somebody would just call 911 and waste valuable emergency resources rather than verifying that it was not a structure fire.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Morning guys. Burned a brush pile last night after dark. End up getting a call from 911 wondering if the fire was under control because a neighbor had called 911. Luckily the dispatcher saw that I had an active burning permit and called me rather than sending the fire department immediately.
> 
> Honestly, kind of stupid that somebody would just call 911 and waste valuable emergency resources rather than verifying that it was not a structure fire.


You'd be surprised what people call about. I've gotten called out to "fires" that ended up being dust from equipment, fog, clouds, etc. I got called to a structure fire once, because the lady saw the reflection of the fire in her wood stove, on her glossy ceiling, and thought her attic was on fire. People will call about anything and everything, so it's up to the 911 call-taker to screen the information coming in.

Good on yours for actually verifying the possibility of an emergency before tying up resources on a false alarm. Ours aren't always that good...another likely scenario is they don't want the liability of dismissing a call as erroneous. Every once in a while, a call sounds like fake news, but ends up being legit...usually the dispatcher/call taker get lampooned for it.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> You'd be surprised what people call about. I've gotten called out to "fires" that ended up being dust from equipment, fog, clouds, etc. I got called to a structure fire once, because the lady saw the reflection of the fire in her wood stove, on her glossy ceiling, and thought her attic was on fire. People will call about anything and everything, so it's up to the 911 call-taker to screen the information coming in.
> 
> Good on yours for actually verifying the possibility of an emergency before tying up resources on a false alarm. Ours aren't always that good...another likely scenario is they don't want the liability of dismissing a call as erroneous. Every once in a while, a call sounds like fake news, but ends up being legit...usually the dispatcher/call taker get lampooned for it.


There's someone with a camera in a public place taking pictures, we'll be right there Karen, our officers have nothing better to do .


----------



## SS396driver

No wood but was nice enough (cool) to paint the engine on my 68


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> You'd be surprised what people call about. I've gotten called out to "fires" that ended up being dust from equipment, fog, clouds, etc. I got called to a structure fire once, because the lady saw the reflection of the fire in her wood stove, on her glossy ceiling, and thought her attic was on fire. People will call about anything and everything, so it's up to the 911 call-taker to screen the information coming in.
> 
> Good on yours for actually verifying the possibility of an emergency before tying up resources on a false alarm. Ours aren't always that good...another likely scenario is they don't want the liability of dismissing a call as erroneous. Every once in a while, a call sounds like fake news, but ends up being legit...usually the dispatcher/call taker get lampooned for it.


One time my ex-brother-in-law and his buddies were out doing burnouts on a secondary road with their cars. Someone called in and said people were “burning tires on the highway” so the fire department showed up expecting a pile of tires on fire.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> No wood but was nice enough (cool) to paint the engine on my 68View attachment 1010308
> View attachment 1010309
> View attachment 1010310
> View attachment 1010311
> View attachment 1010312
> View attachment 1010313


Real nice!


----------



## SimonHS

SS396driver said:


> No wood but was nice enough (cool) to paint the engine on my 68View attachment 1010308
> View attachment 1010309
> View attachment 1010310
> View attachment 1010311
> View attachment 1010312
> View attachment 1010313



Good job - but may I ask why you decided to not mask-off the tops of the spark plugs?


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys, hope all has been well with everyone. Been pretty busy here lately. Got a 4 day "weekend" feels like I have it easier at work lol. Help my brother put a pool up Saturday. Sunday got the escape inspected and ended up helping change a bunch of 11r22.5 tires for my uncle. Got the shed rearranged so the kubota could be parked in it. Mowed the grass foe the first time in 2 weeks and weed wacked for the first time in about a month. Stupid weedwacker is flooding at idle for some reason. Made for interesting times. Mowed about half the garden down. Foe some reason the squash, watermelon, and cucumber plants all went belly up in the past month. Turned yellow and died. 
We got 20 chick's so I had to make a run for them and need to get amove on and finish up the coop for them. Figure I got another 2 weeks till they are too big for the run in the house. 
Finally got plates for the escape. Pretty happy with it. Took the dmv a month and a day to get the title and plates to me. That was pretty aggravating. 
Picked up axles for the crew cab. Was told the rear was 4.10 limited slip. But it turns out it has a mechanical locker in it. Was stoked when I realized that. Got the new cab bushings in this weekend too. Just need to make a trip out to my uncles storage shed to pick up the front clip. Think this should be a pretty quick project if I don't get too fussy with it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Another maple blow down, I brought the best of it home the nasty stuff stayed in the woods.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Why do Husky 346/350 start leaking oil through the bar pad? Oil pump going bad?


----------



## SS396driver

SimonHS said:


> Good job - but may I ask why you decided to not mask-off the tops of the spark plugs?


Going to tune it up and have new plugs


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was FIREWOOD day, and my friend and me, went to the woods to "scrounge" up some firewood. I knew where I had some wood stockpiled, so we got started, with me bringing the wood to my friend and him cutting it over my wagon,







I kept bringing them, and he kept cutting, it sure takes a LOT of work out of firewood to cut over a wagon or trailer!






This oak has been down for a year or so, so it's already started to dry,






The last load we cut for me, so this load was for my friend,






So, I pulled it home and got set up, and we then split the whole load,






and my friend ended up with a nice load of splits!






We have more out there to cut/split and even to skid, but that's for another day!

SR


----------



## MustangMike

W/O going into all the details, when I was a teenager, we decided a neighbor needed to be taught a lesson. As 4 of us sat in a vacant lot, at night a block away watching, we had lured her out of the house while we had a firecracker in a cigarette time fuse on her lawn.

She was almost standing on it, shinning her flashlight looking for us when it went off. She dropped the flashlight and went running into the house screaming like a banshee! 

We were cracking up laughing, but the next thing you know sirens were blaring and the neighborhood was littered with NYS Trooper cars. Turns out that after she ran into her house screaming, she called the police to report that her house had been dynamited! This was long before 911, so she likely called the operator (O) to get the police. Some of our innocent friends ended up being searched and thoroughly questioned but we were never caught.

There was a lot more to the story, but this is the abbreviated version.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> No wood but was nice enough (cool) to paint the engine on my 68View attachment 1010308
> View attachment 1010309
> View attachment 1010310
> View attachment 1010311
> View attachment 1010312
> View attachment 1010313


Looks great. What did you use to prep it.
I pulled all the steel parts off the deck of the trailer today and then used the pressure washer and a media blaster kit to blast them(reminds me of the Martian on bugs bunny Marvin). Anyway lol, I managed to get them all done, hope to prime them tomorrow, while their drying maybe I can pressure wash the aluminum and the decking, we'll see.
This is one of the eight parts I did. I also have a couple small parts on the frame in the back I'll do tomorrow and prime/paint them right after as ill just dry them with a torch .


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Hey guys. Why do Husky 346/350 start leaking oil through the bar pad? Oil pump going bad?


Some Husqvarna models leaked at oil hose connections. The fix was to disassemble, clean the surfaces with solvent, and reassemble with Permatex. 

Pretty simple: even I could do it. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hey guys. Why do Husky 346/350 start leaking oil through the bar pad? Oil pump going bad?


Shouldn't be the pump going bad, but many times the connections at the pump will leak.
I like to pull the pump and clean the hose ends real well, then reassemble using super glue on the ends. If that doesn't work you'll need to replace the one to the bar, but while your ordering it you may as well get the pickup tube also.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Some Husqvarna models leaked at oil hose connections. The fix was to disassemble, clean the surfaces with solvent, and reassemble with Permatex.
> 
> Pretty simple: even I could do it.
> 
> Philbert


LOL .


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> W/O going into all the details, when I was a teenager, we decided a neighbor needed to be taught a lesson. As 4 of us sat in a vacant lot, at night a block away watching, we had lured her out of the house while we had a firecracker in a cigarette time fuse on her lawn.
> 
> She was almost standing on it, shinning her flashlight looking for us when it went off. She dropped the flashlight and went running into the house screaming like a banshee!
> 
> We were cracking up laughing, but the next thing you know sirens were blaring and the neighborhood was littered with NYS Trooper cars. Turns out that after she ran into her house screaming, she called the police to report that her house had been dynamited! This was long before 911, so she likely called the operator (O) to get the police. Some of our innocent friends ended up being searched and thoroughly questioned but we were never caught.
> 
> There was a lot more to the story, but this is the abbreviated version.


Reminds me of some shenanigans I got into during high school. Mind you this was recent enough that terrorism was on everyone's mind and school violence was becoming a "thing." 

Anyway, we found a 1" steel ball bearing somewhere in the metal shop and decided it would be a good idea to build a cannon, out of DOM tubing, while the shop teacher was lounging in his office. I honestly didn't think it would work, but somehow, it. It made a really loud boom...like car alarms going off in the school parking lot 150 yards away. We didn't see the bearing leave the barrel, but it wasn't there anymore when we checked. 

Needless to say, we all scattered like cockroaches. Alarms were going off and law was EVERYWHERE, eventually the county's bomb squad showed up. We were never caught, but the shop teacher sure suspected a few of us...he made my shop experience very not fun for the rest of the year. After that, I got detention multiple times and even suspended by that teacher.

That wasn't the first time we played around with explosives in that class. Somebody brought a bunch of m80s to class one day. We stuff some inside of oranges and other pieces of fruit...for the others, we raided the FFA fridge and put them inside ground beef. That was a terrible mess lol...I don't know how we didn't get in trouble with the law more than we did, back then.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SimonHS said:


> may I ask why you decided to not mask-off the tops of the spark plugs?



Probably old plugs, that’s how I do it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> A-Square got SAAMI approval for a 338-06 in 1998, but no one chambers guns for it.
> 
> It just seems like it would be a VG combo to me ... if a 308 is about ideal for 30 cal, than an 06 case should be about ideal for a 338.
> 
> No belted case means smoother operation and more magazine capacity, and it would have less recoil (and gun weight) than a 338 Win Mag, yet enough power to harvest about anything at a reasonable range. I'm sure for all practical purposes, my 30-06 will do just as well.
> 
> I also used to be enamored with the 264 ballistics, but ended up with a 270 WSM instead, and I also have a 220 swift. A major drawback of the Swift is the semi rimmed case, which requires careful attention when loading your gun (or the rounds will not feed properly).


I definitely like the concept of a .338-06

The 220 Swift is an impressive cartridge. However, it is said barrels don't last much more tht a couple thousand rounds because of the extreme velocities the cartridge produces. Thats just what I've read and heard. True or not? I really dot know. Some acquaintances of mine that own 220's don't ever really fire them. I guess they just like to look at them or something.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> W/O going into all the details, when I was a teenager, we decided a neighbor needed to be taught a lesson. As 4 of us sat in a vacant lot, at night a block away watching, we had lured her out of the house while we had a firecracker in a cigarette time fuse on her lawn.
> 
> She was almost standing on it, shinning her flashlight looking for us when it went off. She dropped the flashlight and went running into the house screaming like a banshee!
> 
> We were cracking up laughing, but the next thing you know sirens were blaring and the neighborhood was littered with NYS Trooper cars. Turns out that after she ran into her house screaming, she called the police to report that her house had been dynamited! This was long before 911, so she likely called the operator (O) to get the police. Some of our innocent friends ended up being searched and thoroughly questioned but we were never caught.
> 
> There was a lot more to the story, but this is the abbreviated version.


Dynamited! LMAO!!! Thats to much! Talk about "blowing" things out of preportion! That gal has obviously never heard an actual charge of Dupont set off!!!  Oh that's too funny!


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Some Husqvarna models leaked at oil hose connections. The fix was to disassemble, clean the surfaces with solvent, and reassemble with Permatex.
> 
> Pretty simple: even I could do it.
> 
> Philbert


You talking about where the oil hose goes into the oil reservoir? My stihl MS 170 leaks there I believe. Permatex? Easy to disassemble when needed?


----------



## 501Maico

svk said:


> One time my ex-brother-in-law and his buddies were out doing burnouts on a secondary road with their cars. Someone called in and said people were “burning tires on the highway” so the fire department showed up expecting a pile of tires on fire.


Years back I volunteered at a fire dispatch center. Got a bad mumbler on the line reporting what I thought was a broken water pipe. After going back and forth for a bit trying to determine if she could turn the water off at the main valve, I caught the word "baby" and SHE had broken water.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> You talking about where the oil hose goes into the oil reservoir? My stihl MS 170 leaks there I believe. Permatex? Easy to disassemble when needed?


With the Huskies it was primarily at places where the hose slipped over a barb on a fitting. 

There are many types of Permatex type sealants. For your use I would just read the labels. That’s not a high pressure or high heat location, so there should be options that are easy to remove. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Some Husqvarna models leaked at oil hose connections. The fix was to disassemble, clean the surfaces with solvent, and reassemble with Permatex.
> 
> Pretty simple: even I could do it.
> 
> Philbert





chipper1 said:


> Shouldn't be the pump going bad, but many times the connections at the pump will leak.
> I like to pull the pump and clean the hose ends real well, then reassemble using super glue on the ends. If that doesn't work you'll need to replace the one to the bar, but while your ordering it you may as well get the pickup tube also.


Thanks guys, that makes sense. I think I’ll just order a new assembly for the 346 as it’s already several years old.

Is this the function of the rubber getting old? Or maybe poor tolerances in mating services from the saw?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> W/O going into all the details, when I was a teenager, we decided a neighbor needed to be taught a lesson. As 4 of us sat in a vacant lot, at night a block away watching, we had lured her out of the house while we had a firecracker in a cigarette time fuse on her lawn.
> 
> She was almost standing on it, shinning her flashlight looking for us when it went off. She dropped the flashlight and went running into the house screaming like a banshee!
> 
> We were cracking up laughing, but the next thing you know sirens were blaring and the neighborhood was littered with NYS Trooper cars. Turns out that after she ran into her house screaming, she called the police to report that her house had been dynamited! This was long before 911, so she likely called the operator (O) to get the police. Some of our innocent friends ended up being searched and thoroughly questioned but we were never caught.
> 
> There was a lot more to the story, but this is the abbreviated version.





Sierra_rider said:


> Reminds me of some shenanigans I got into during high school. Mind you this was recent enough that terrorism was on everyone's mind and school violence was becoming a "thing."
> 
> Anyway, we found a 1" steel ball bearing somewhere in the metal shop and decided it would be a good idea to build a cannon, out of DOM tubing, while the shop teacher was lounging in his office. I honestly didn't think it would work, but somehow, it. It made a really loud boom...like car alarms going off in the school parking lot 150 yards away. We didn't see the bearing leave the barrel, but it wasn't there anymore when we checked.
> 
> Needless to say, we all scattered like cockroaches. Alarms were going off and law was EVERYWHERE, eventually the county's bomb squad showed up. We were never caught, but the shop teacher sure suspected a few of us...he made my shop experience very not fun for the rest of the year. After that, I got detention multiple times and even suspended by that teacher.
> 
> That wasn't the first time we played around with explosives in that class. Somebody brought a bunch of m80s to class one day. We stuff some inside of oranges and other pieces of fruit...for the others, we raided the FFA fridge and put them inside ground beef. That was a terrible mess lol...I don't know how we didn't get in trouble with the law more than we did, back then.


Stories like that are priceless! I hadn’t heard of the cigarette fuse but I may know some people who used to use a birthday candle time delay fuse. 

I may have shared the story before in here… My friend’s father and his friends decided they were going to blow up the town water tower back in the 50s. They borrowed enough explosives from somebody’s dad and had the whole thing rigged up. When they went to light it off, the battery they brought along was dead so they had to go back into town to get a different battery. One of the kids dads asked them WTF they were doing when they were taking his battery out of his truck. They told him and he said NFW are you doing that. If it hadn’t been for the first dead battery they would’ve blown the thing up!

The best part of the story… My friends dad ended up becoming a police officer and then the chief of police!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> A-Square got SAAMI approval for a 338-06 in 1998, but no one chambers guns for it.
> 
> It just seems like it would be a VG combo to me ... if a 308 is about ideal for 30 cal, than an 06 case should be about ideal for a 338.
> 
> No belted case means smoother operation and more magazine capacity, and it would have less recoil (and gun weight) than a 338 Win Mag, yet enough power to harvest about anything at a reasonable range. I'm sure for all practical purposes, my 30-06 will do just as well.
> 
> I also used to be enamored with the 264 ballistics, but ended up with a 270 WSM instead, and I also have a 220 swift. A major drawback of the Swift is the semi rimmed case, which requires careful attention when loading your gun (or the rounds will not feed properly).


 My first .338-06 was a Ruger 77 30-06 that I had P.O. Ackley rebore to .338-06 for me, that was in the 70's. I was hunting brown bear more and more, and I wanted to build a rifle just for that, and after trying other cartridges, I settled on the .338-06, after seeing it's performance on moose and bear.

So, I ended up building one, using a Douglas premium bbl., 700 Rem. action with a custom stock that fit me "properly", and I shot a lot of big game with it including brown bear, caribou, moose, deer ect...

I still have the rifle and I still think it was good choice for bigger big game, it put a LOT of meat in my freezer.

SR


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Looks great. What did you use to prep it.
> I pulled all the steel parts off the deck of the trailer today and then used the pressure washer and a media blaster kit to blast them(reminds me of the Martian on bugs bunny Marvin). Anyway lol, I managed to get them all done, hope to prime them tomorrow, while their drying maybe I can pressure wash the aluminum and the decking, we'll see.
> This is one of the eight parts I did. I also have a couple small parts on the frame in the back I'll do tomorrow and prime/paint them right after as ill just dry them with a torch .
> View attachment 1010375
> View attachment 1010376
> View attachment 1010377
> View attachment 1010381


Lots of degreaser. Once I got it to flash rust I used metal prep ,phosphoric acid mixed with water after it dried I used epoxy prime and 2k urethane color


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Lots of degreaser. Once I got it to flash rust I used metal prep ,phosphoric acid mixed with water after it dried I used epoxy prime and 2k urethane color


You leave the residue from the phosphoric acid on and apply primer right over it? What concentration of Phosphoric acid ..5%? Can you wait to prime it or do you have to do it right after it dries? Works with oil and water based primers/paints?

Reason I ask, is I'm working on my firewood trailer soon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Cleaned up some of our backyard and look who comes to visit us. He came right up behind our garage and walked up the driveway to cross the road. I'll try to load the video.




did u get it loaded?

if not, load to uTube, the post the url ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dang, behind again! more than just one thread, i mite add. but not behind on pine needle raking! full day yesterday!!!... again, today... with mowing. have to say one thing about pine needles... great to help start a campfire!! thot i'd post up my scrounge from the other day: the '2 1/2 min firewood scrounge'... works for me! 


oak!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

at the risk of sounding redundant....

_'no wood, no fire!'_



just idling along on a hot summer's afternoon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> W/O going into all the details, when I was a teenager, we decided a neighbor needed to be taught a lesson. As 4 of us sat in a vacant lot, at night a block away watching, we had lured her out of the house while we had a firecracker in a cigarette time fuse on her lawn.
> 
> She was almost standing on it, shinning her flashlight looking for us when it went off. She dropped the flashlight and went running into the house screaming like a banshee!
> 
> We were cracking up laughing, but the next thing you know sirens were blaring and the neighborhood was littered with NYS Trooper cars. Turns out that after she ran into her house screaming, she called the police to report that her house had been dynamited! This was long before 911, so she likely called the operator (O) to get the police. Some of our innocent friends ended up being searched and thoroughly questioned but we were never caught.
> 
> There was a lot more to the story, but this is the abbreviated version.


 

i got a good firecracker story, too! from back when... reason and sense were still in the formation stage. one of those events that could have gone terribly wrong! had it gone just a bit further...

_sometimes ya just get lucky! _

on both sides of the fence.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Dynamited! LMAO!!! Thats to much! Talk about "blowing" things out of preportion! That gal has obviously never heard an actual charge of Dupont set off!!!  Oh that's too funny!


who can ever forget the report of a *M-80*!!!




(see above post, yes, it was an M80!)


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> You leave the residue from the phosphoric acid on and apply primer right over it? What concentration of Phosphoric acid ..5%? Can you wait to prime it or do you have to do it right after it dries? Works with oil and water based primers/paints?
> 
> Reason I ask, is I'm working on my firewood trailer soon.


You can leave the residue . I mix up one part phosphoric acid to two pars water for clean metal work it in to the surface with a brush . Rinse it well and let dry you will have some white areas and a little flash rust but I spray over it as is . 

Make sure your primer is compatible with the acid . I use SPI but the acid needs to be completely washed away . This is my Chevelle engine done this way 4 years ago no peeling or blemish’s yet


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Thanks guys, that makes sense. I think I’ll just order a new assembly for the 346 as it’s already several years old.
> 
> Is this the function of the rubber getting old? Or maybe poor tolerances in mating services from the saw?


That should take care of the leaks, if not use a drop or two of super glue, fast and cheap, or some permatex as was suggested.
Normally just getting old, but sometimes it happens on new parts too.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Lots of degreaser. Once I got it to flash rust I used metal prep ,phosphoric acid mixed with water after it dried I used epoxy prime and 2k urethane color


Thanks.


djg james said:


> You leave the residue from the phosphoric acid on and apply primer right over it? What concentration of Phosphoric acid ..5%? Can you wait to prime it or do you have to do it right after it dries? Works with oil and water based primers/paints?
> 
> Reason I ask, is I'm working on my firewood trailer soon.


Regardless what you end up doing, make sure you buy your supplies ahead of time. I planned on priming mine this morning with rust oleum rusty metal primer(even though it only has a bit of flash rust on the parts), but I couldn't get it local, then spent an hr looking for it until I found it 25 mins away.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Regardless what you end up doing, make sure you buy your supplies ahead of time. I planned on priming mine this morning with rust oleum rusty metal primer(even though it only has a bit of flash rust on the parts), but I couldn't get it local, then spent an hr looking for it until I found it 25 mins away.


Sorry, but I don't understand your phosphoric acid step? How concentrated? How soon after it dries do you prime?


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand your phosphoric acid step? How concentrated? How soon after it dries do you prime?


I didn't use the acid, that was SS396.
I used a pressure washer and a media blasting kit, a venturi that hooks to a hose in a bucket full of sand, then the water draws the sand into the spray and "blasts" the metal. It's one of many options.
Even if I had more flash rust, using the rust oleum rusty metal primer it would cover it and keep it at bay. It's also an oil based primer, and I use an oil based paint over it.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand your phosphoric acid step? How concentrated? How soon after it dries do you prime?


Ok 2 parts water to 1 part acid I use a spray bottle wet it down don’t do it in sunlight as it will dry to quickly. Let it sit a few minutes spray areas again that dry . Rinse with lots of water . Let it completely dry the prime . 

What primer and paint are you using ? Like Chipper1 said if your using rust oleum don’t bother with the acid .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another scrounging day here today... My friend came over and we went back to my woods, and like yesterday, I brought him the wood with my tractor, and he cut it to length,







My friends Husky 576 really rips!






anyway, like I said, I brought him wood and he kept cutting until we had a pretty decent load!






SO, off to the splitter we go, then we rolled the big rounds using a board, right onto the splitters beam,






All of them were fairly big and they made a lot of splits. I love the wood (heat) that you get from those big rounds!






Out of that load, we filled 3-3/4 of my half cord boxes.

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I've seen enough firewood related posts between the truck fixing and trailer building and gunsmithing. It inspired me to finish this winter's stacking. I have 10 of these racks sitting on landscape timbers on blocks, under my deck which has tin on the underside. 10 facecord or 3.3 full cord. I use between 7 and 9 depending on the wood and the winter. Had to pull out the splitter to get the last half a rack filled. Feels good to be ready for the year. Now just need to split next year's wood. *My hound has done some scrounging too!*
> View attachment 1010066
> View attachment 1010067
> View attachment 1010068


father like son!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> My scary climbing moments happened when I was tired and was just trying to rush things. Things like taking a larger top than I should have(with a pull line too...red flag!) Or when I almost ran out the end of my line descending from a tall pine when I was still 30' off the ground(because I failed to put a stopper knot back in it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if that was sarcasm, but yes...timber falling, not actually free falling lol. Knock on wood, I've never fallen out of a tree!


just a play on words.... 

but in any event, i am not falling for that!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> It's on wheels too, so I can roll it out to the front of the shop to blow the saw off with air and not make a mess inside. There is also a small 4" vise on the end of it, it doesn't show up in the pic though.
> 
> What you also don't see in the picture is my 30' long workbench/cabinet space behind me. After having that much work area, I don't think I could ever go back to a single small bench.


and to think i thot my 16' workbench was long! 

big or small, i just got a thing for workbenches. even old tables can qualify! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Nice directional control with those, it's always when you get everything to go into the lead.
> The excavator we have working out there, was a ways up the hill, so I figured on just "sending it." Not so much lol, it wasn't too bad, I've hung up trees worse than that lol.
> *Like I said, not a ton of experience cutting that specific species of oak. Most of the oak I cut locally is a different species called Ca black oak...that stuff is usually rotten in the inside, between the rot and the sheer weight of them, you'll never get one to swing. This stuff I was cutting the other day, I just wanted to see what I could get it to do.*
> 
> This pick of a black oak is a good representation of what most of them look like...no I don't try to swing these lol!
> 
> View attachment 1010078
> View attachment 1010079


for the urban firewood scrounger... there is no shortage of free oak firewood currently avail all around my immediate area. drops etc from past couple storms... some on the curb, some still in yards need to be cut into stix


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Another scrounging day here today... My friends Husky 576 really rips!
> anyway, like I said, I brought him wood and he kept cutting until we had a pretty decent load!
> 
> All of them were fairly big and they made a lot of splits. I love the wood (heat) that you get from those big rounds!


those r big rounds. i burn rounds in mr Brutus but mostly just to use and for an afternoon's fire's longevity. couple rounds and i don't have to tend to the fire for awhile...



other than if one mite roll out!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just thought Id post a pick of the view from our kitchen in the single wide trailer we live in at camp. A nice little sea side lake, small grove of small Spruce, and even two little bits of ocean view!  I had to slash the alders the other day. They were blocking the view something fierce! I Stihl need to stack and burn the slash one of these evening's.
> Good night gents and...
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware! View attachment 1010206


reminds me of Zimmern i watched tonite, recorded other day on cooking show: cods, halibut, king salmon, dungeness, etc... up in Sitka.... along with berry fed venison...

fresh Sitka seafood:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> No wood but was nice enough (cool) to paint the engine on my 68View attachment 1010308
> View attachment 1010309
> View attachment 1010310
> View attachment 1010311
> View attachment 1010312
> View attachment 1010313


nice!, always have liked seeing ur auto works and reworks! 

i have one of those! [L6]

solid lifer cam, ported head, back cut valves, roller rockers etc piston TDC above the deck... and a full -length crankshaft oil scraper, too! one hot rodding eve, some guy made my day... told his buddy he was gunna have a V8 that sounded just like mine!!!! 

chevy parts in orange, Deltron, DXLR etc.... 6 tube headers... w/4-bbl, modded oil pan, sump

oh, i almost forgot... a fogger nozzle, too!  about 375 hp chevy 6~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> Another maple blow down, I brought the best of it home the nasty stuff stayed in the woods. View attachment 1010354


i like that stone chase....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> It was FIREWOOD day, and my friend and me, went to the woods to "scrounge" up some firewood.


swell firewood day foto essay, SR! enjoyed seeing all the action...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looks great. What did you use to prep it.
> I pulled all the steel parts off the deck of the trailer today and then used the pressure washer and a media blaster kit to blast them(reminds me of the Martian on bugs bunny Marvin). Anyway lol, I managed to get them all done, hope to prime them tomorrow, while their drying maybe I can pressure wash the aluminum and the decking, we'll see.
> This is one of the eight parts I did. I also have a couple small parts on the frame in the back I'll do tomorrow and prime/paint them right after as ill just dry them with a torch .
> View attachment 1010375
> View attachment 1010376
> View attachment 1010377
> View attachment 1010381


i like seeing fab work in steel! my rustoleum primer is well dried now on my lil scrounge Gorilla dump cart... still waiting to get some black on the old bolts... make them look NIB 'new'... or close!


cart will be for my saws, fuel, water, tools, PPE etc. caboose, cart#3. i rigged up the hitch so no holes had to be drilled, other than for pre-drill fasteners in wood. all DIY bolt-on. green for scrounges, and tug is yard tractor scrounged off curb across street couple yrs ago... just one Sunday morning, out for walk, early... and there it was! beat cheeks over and rolled in on over to my place... kids liquidating late Dad's estate... and did not want. $12.00 later and some elbow grease... had it running great! 12 hp


i like the lil scrounger cart so much, i bot a new one with Flat-Free tires... and all the fasteners are gold irradiated...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Reminds me of
> *That wasn't the first time we played around with explosives in that class.* Somebody brought a bunch of m80s to class one day. We stuff some inside of oranges and other pieces of fruit...for the others, we raided the FFA fridge and put them inside ground beef. That was a terrible mess lol...I don't know how we didn't get in trouble with the law more than we did, back then.


then there was the time in HS Chemistry class... and i was just adding this and that to the beaker ... as each did their own experiment... as it was held over the bunsen burner, no stopper... then suddenly BOOM! and  all over the ceiling!!!... clouds and plenty of smoke, too.... and u could have heard a pin drop! i felt a bit obvious... then the teacher... eye ball to eye ball with me... said



"Now *THAT*... was not funny!"

[]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Stories like that are priceless! I hadn’t heard of the cigarette fuse but I may know some people who used to use a birthday candle time delay fuse.
> 
> I may have shared the story before in here… My friend’s father and his friends decided they were going to blow up the town water tower back in the 50s. They borrowed enough explosives from somebody’s dad and had the whole thing rigged up. When they went to light it off, the battery they brought along was dead so they had to go back into town to get a different battery. One of the kids dads asked them WTF they were doing when they were taking his battery out of his truck. They told him and he said NFW are you doing that. If it hadn’t been for the first dead battery they would’ve blown the thing up!
> 
> The best part of the story… My friends dad ended up becoming a police officer and then the chief of police!


fate steps in!

just in time ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> _Regardless what you end up doing, make sure you buy your supplies ahead of time._ I planned on priming mine this morning with rust oleum rusty metal primer(even though it only has a bit of flash rust on the parts), but I couldn't get it local, then spent an hr looking for it until I found it 25 mins away.


hi chipper - good advice. or just don't use it all up in one session. all i have to do is go to shop shelf and there it is...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I didn't use the acid, that was SS396.
> I used a pressure washer and a media blasting kit, a venturi that hooks to a hose in a bucket full of sand, then the water draws the sand into the spray and "blasts" the metal. It's one of many options.
> _Even if I had more flash rust, using the rust oleum rusty metal primer it would cover it and keep it at bay._ It's also an oil based primer, and I use an oil based paint over it.


maybe. for a while, at least. i have an art item up country and i used plenty. then color. the rust is showing its advantage in spots...

only thing i have seen really handle rustyish metal that has been cleaned quite well, is expoxy primer!

that stuff is pretty good, especially 2-part aviation epoxy primer with surface conditioner first...


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Ok 2 parts water to 1 part acid I use a spray bottle wet it down don’t do it in sunlight as it will dry to quickly. Let it sit a few minutes spray areas again that dry . Rinse with lots of water . Let it completely dry the prime .
> 
> What primer and paint are you using ? Like Chipper1 said if your using rust oleum don’t bother with the acid .


I didn't see the "Rusty Metal" in primer. Makes sense.

I'm using Majic brand primer/paint. It's oil base made for tractors/implements sold at local Rural King. Would you use the paint hardener on top cote?

Back to the acid. 1:2 sounds a little excessive. I've got concentrated Phos Acid so at that dilution would be 28%. I'll be reusing the expanded metal floor that's quite rusty. The acid treatment should take care of that.


----------



## 501Maico

SS396driver said:


> Lots of degreaser. Once I got it to flash rust I used metal prep ,phosphoric acid mixed with water after it dried I used epoxy prime and 2k urethane color


I really like the epoxy and urethane combo when I have to paint an antique fan. Spray it on wet and you're done! This 1902 GE was the worst. They are normally black but I thought I would jazz it up a bit. In 1903 they offered wine red among a few other colors and that's what gave me the idea for this color.


----------



## rarefish383

Wow, that turned out nice. Amazing technology for 1989!


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> My first .338-06 was a Ruger 77 30-06 that I had P.O. Ackley rebore to .338-06 for me, that was in the 70's. I was hunting brown bear more and more, and I wanted to build a rifle just for that, and after trying other cartridges, I settled on the .338-06, after seeing it's performance on moose and bear.
> 
> So, I ended up building one, using a Douglas premium bbl., 700 Rem. action with a custom stock that fit me "properly", and I shot a lot of big game with it including brown bear, caribou, moose, deer ect...
> 
> I still have the rifle and I still think it was good choice for bigger big game, it put a LOT of meat in my freezer.
> 
> SR


What an awesome story that comes with that rifle! I hope that you have someone deserving in mind to take it over after you’re gone and let that story live on!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> My first .338-06 was a Ruger 77 30-06 that I had P.O. Ackley rebore to .338-06 for me, that was in the 70's. I was hunting brown bear more and more, and I wanted to build a rifle just for that, and after trying other cartridges, I settled on the .338-06, after seeing it's performance on moose and bear.
> 
> So, I ended up building one, using a Douglas premium bbl., 700 Rem. action with a custom stock that fit me "properly", and I shot a lot of big game with it including brown bear, caribou, moose, deer ect...
> 
> I still have the rifle and I still think it was good choice for bigger big game, it put a LOT of meat in my freezer.
> 
> SR


Why a custom rifle in .338-06 over a factory rifle in .338WM for big game? Or why not just go with a .35 Welen? What are the velocities on the .338-06? I wouldn't think much more than 2300-2400 fps.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> What an awesome story that comes with that rifle! I hope that you have someone deserving in mind to take it over after you’re gone and let that story live on!


 thankyouverymuch...

After I put together that particular rifle, the following three years, I shot thirteen big game animals with it, including this moose,







It was quite a slog getting that moose out! lol

Being left handed, I'm not sure where my rifles will end up...

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> thankyouverymuch...
> 
> After I put together that particular rifle, the following two years, I shot thirteen big game animals with it, including this moose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a slog getting that moose out! lol
> 
> Being left handed, I'm not sure where my rifles will end up...
> 
> SR


My daughter is left handed, just saying  .
Nice moose.
Looks like you've been taking advantage of the nice weather.
Did you run that 576, one of the smoothest saws made.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why a custom rifle in .338-06 over a factory rifle in .338WM for big game? Or why not just go with a .35 Welen? What are the velocities on the .338-06? I wouldn't think much more than 2300-2400 fps.


 First of all, I'm a hunter not a sniper, so to me, big bears are an under 200 yard shot and really, I much prefer under 100 yards, so I just don't need the velocity a cartridge bigger than the 06 case has for .338 bore. With the 06 case, the rifle holds one more round, and performs well with a 22" bbl., instead of 24".

I did try the .338win mag., and even a .340 Wby. before building my .338-06.

As for the Whelen, the 350 Rem. mag. pushes bullets at the same velocity as a Whelen and I owned/shot game with two different rifles chambered for that cartridge. A Rem. 600 and a Ruger 77, I wasn't happy with bullet performance in 35 cal., and went to the .338 for the MUCH better game bullets available at that time. I did shoot some big game with the 35 to find that out.

Keep in mind, I was putting a rifle together for bigger, big game, not deer and blk. bear...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> My daughter is left handed, just saying  .
> Nice moose.
> Looks like you've been taking advantage of the nice weather.
> Did you run that 576, one of the smoothest saws made.


 I'll keep your daughter in mind, but she probably would appreciate my LH Anschutz 22 better. lol

I didn't get to run that 576 enough to get a feel for it, I think I would have had to "pry it from his cold hands" to get to use it much!

He didn't want to run any saw that I have! lol

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> My daughter is left handed, just saying  .
> Nice moose.
> Looks like you've been taking advantage of the nice weather.
> Did you run that 576, one of the smoothest saws made.


Getting my 576 ported by XS should be a great cord wood saw .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'll keep your daughter in mind, but she probably would appreciate my LH Anschutz 22 better. lol
> 
> I didn't get to run that 576 enough to get a feel for it, I think I would have had to "pry it from his cold hands" to get to use it much!
> 
> He didn't want to run any saw that I have! lol
> 
> SR


Yeah, but that would mean you'd need to do some cutting when it's cold out lol.
Did you get that 562 going.


Squareground3691 said:


> Getting my 576 ported by XS should be a great cord wood saw .


They run real nice, and would make a great bucking saw ported, and I'm sure Kevin could take care of that. They feel in hand much like a 572, but the 572 has better handling.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but that would mean you'd need to do some cutting when it's cold out lol.
> Did you get that 562 going.
> 
> They run real nice, and would make a great bucking saw ported, and I'm sure Kevin could take care of that. They feel in hand much like a 572, but the 572 has better handling.


Yea they are smooth as butter lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My 562 runs perfectly, but then again, it's only had about 5 tanks of gas through it. I just have too many saws to use!

SR


----------



## MustangMike

The non belted case is smoother to feed and will give you and extra round in the magazine. The gun is also often a good deal lighter and not handicapped with a 22" bbl.

If you are shooting within 200/250 yds, no need for the magnum powder and kick.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> My 562 runs perfectly, but then again, it's only had about 5 tanks of gas through it. I just have too many saws to use!
> 
> SR


Maybe if you had that out there he'd run it. Shoot if you have that out I may have to come over .
Speaking of running, gotta go . My parts need paint and the new trailer needs a bath and the decking washed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why a custom rifle in .338-06 over a factory rifle in .338WM for big game? Or why not just go with a .35 Welen? What are the velocities on the .338-06? I wouldn't think much more than 2300-2400 fps.


my Dad... a great _gennie_ white hunter always liked the .450 nitro rounds for his 450 double barrel rifles... for bigger stuff he could use the .577! cartridges brass machined!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I really like the epoxy and urethane combo when I have to paint an antique fan. Spray it on wet and you're done! This 1902 GE was the worst. They are normally black but I thought I would jazz it up a bit. In 1903 they offered wine red among a few other colors and that's what gave me the idea for this color.
> 
> View attachment 1010731
> 
> View attachment 1010732
> View attachment 1010733
> View attachment 1010734
> View attachment 1010735
> View attachment 1010736
> View attachment 1010737
> View attachment 1010738
> 
> View attachment 1010739


nice job! impressive to say the least!!  those small fans popular then as still popular today. i have 6! and they get used often... a couple frequently, and one or two all the time, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, I'm a hunter not a sniper, so to me, big bears are an under 200 yard shot and really, I much prefer under 100 yards, so I just don't need the velocity a cartridge bigger than the 06 case has for .338 bore. With the 06 case, the rifle holds one more round, and performs well with a 22" bbl., instead of 24".
> 
> I did try the .338win mag., and even a .340 Wby. before building my .338-06.
> 
> As for the Whelen, the 350 Rem. mag. pushes bullets at the same velocity as a Whelen and I owned/shot game with two different rifles chambered for that cartridge. A Rem. 600 and a Ruger 77, I wasn't happy with bullet performance in 35 cal., and went to the .338 for the MUCH better game bullets available at that time. I did shoot some big game with the 35 to find that out.
> 
> Keep in mind, I was putting a rifle together for bigger, big game, not deer and blk. bear...
> 
> SR


down here in the Lone Star State... what they call hunting is what i call taking Sucker Shots!!!! 

same with some of those outdoor channel vids, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Maybe if you had that out there he'd run it. Shoot if you have that out I may have to come over .
> Speaking of *running*, gotta go . My parts need paint and the new trailer needs a bath and the decking washed.


have a fun day chipper! hope your paint don't.... too!


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> have a fun day chipper! hope your paint don't.... too!


It didn't yet, but then again I haven't done it lol.
Got everything pressure washed and the last few little spots touched up with the blaster. Paint after a couple left over hamburgers .
Here's before and after a couple "rows" done, looks great now and it will look even better when it's dry.
Even got a wheelbarrow in there for @H-Ranch .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> thankyouverymuch...
> 
> After I put together that particular rifle, the following two years, I shot thirteen big game animals with it, including this moose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a slog getting that moose out! lol
> 
> Being left handed, I'm not sure where my rifles will end up...
> 
> SR


Nice animal!  Seems the .338-06 works well for you! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my Dad... a great _gennie_ white hunter always liked the .450 nitro rounds for his 450 double barrel rifles... for bigger stuff he could use the .577! cartridges brass machined!
> 
> View attachment 1010803


"Bring Enough Gun"


----------



## GrizG

An enterprising scrounger might be able to get this haul. It’s stuff pulled out of the NYS Barge Canal and is piled near Pittsford, NY. There was a barge full at Lock 15 also.


----------



## JimR

Two more 330 gallon containers full.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Did another state forest trip on the weekend, this time solo. Only used the 7900 with the 20” bar and 8 pin rim. I ended up filling the trailer 3 pieces high, the other week was only two high.

The forestry people had started burning some of the piles which surprised me as it was pretty green wood and there’s been a lot of rain lately, but I guess they know what they’re doing.


----------



## 501Maico

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice job! impressive to say the least!!  those small fans popular then as still popular today. i have 6! and they get used often... a couple frequently, and one or two all the time, too!


Thanks! I restored this fan around 2000 and I run it most every day in warm weather. The powerhead_ heehee _swivels and it's either pointed at my desktop or recliner for TV or napping. The reason I like to run it often is because it's whisper quiet and has a gentle breeze, only running at half speed. Cycles weren't standardized at the time and this fan was made for around 120 cycles. At some point someone tried to run it at 60 cycles and toasted the windings. I kept the 10 pole stator but fudged the wire size and number of turns so it was happy at 60 cycles.


----------



## Cowboy254

fishercat said:


> I just bought 28 acres that's been partially logged so my scrounging days are over for a long time.
> 
> I've got oak, hickory, and hawthorn for as far as I can see. That's not including the cedar and pine.


Yeah, but your pic posting is only getting started...


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> thankyouverymuch...
> 
> After I put together that particular rifle, the following three years, I shot thirteen big game animals with it, including this moose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a slog getting that moose out! lol
> 
> Being left handed, I'm not sure where my rifles will end up...
> 
> SR


A good friend was a lefty. When he passed his family invited 5-6 of us to an open house and let us take choice before his collection went to auction. He was a fellow with means. He had 60+ rifles, mostly custom Ula’s, Nula’s, Dakota’s, and Montana’s. So, nothing in those for me, plus I couldn’t afford any of them. But, he had 13 Ruger #1’s and #3’s. He had a #1 in 38-55 and a custom #3 in 25-35. I had just bought my FEL so I could only get one and chose the #3 in 25-35. I put a Leupold 1.5X5 on it. With the Hornady 110 gr Leverevolutions you can honestly shoot a squirrel in the head at 100 yards. I think I made the right choice. Someday I’ll get a 38-55 in one of my 1899’s.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

ULA's are nice rifles, Melvin builds a great rifle! I know I sure like mine,











You should see the hand laid floor he put down in his house!

SR


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why a custom rifle in .338-06 over a factory rifle in .338WM for big game? Or why not just go with a .35 Welen? What are the velocities on the .338-06? I wouldn't think much more than 2300-2400 fps.


Sort of like the same reason that most of us have five plus saw plans . 

Plus there’s obviously a certain level of pride having a custom gun, especially one built by someone as legendary as Ackley.


----------



## LondonNeil

JimR said:


> Two more 330 gallon containers full.


IBC cages, very handy. If you have they plastic flask from inside, you can halve it across the diagonal to make 2 hats or roofs for the cages.


----------



## SS396driver

No wood but she runs have a noisy bearing on the alternator. 
View attachment IMG_4286.MOV


----------



## turnkey4099

Finally got the date for he hernia operation. Sept 12 "they'll call with the time". Gosh, now where have I heard _that_ before? Probably an overnight stay and 3 weeks very limited activity. 

I wonder what shape I will be in after that. My stamina level seems to be deceasing as it is. Usually on 3 hours/day on the saws and take every second day off. Even worse my starting arm is getting weaker. For the first time ever I had to use the decomp button on both the MS362 and Ms441 cold start day before yesterday. 

Not doing too badly on the harves. I have some 6 cord in the 'to be split/piled stack. oops, I forgot the 2 cord of maple and horse chestnut to add into that.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hope it goes well for you turnkey... And I hope you meant decReasing too!


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Plus there’s obviously a certain level of pride having a custom gun, especially one built by someone as legendary as Ackley.


For sure!


----------



## rarefish383

turnkey4099 said:


> Finally got the date for he hernia operation. Sept 12 "they'll call with the time". Gosh, now where have I heard _that_ before? Probably an overnight stay and 3 weeks very limited activity.
> 
> I wonder what shape I will be in after that. My stamina level seems to be deceasing as it is. Usually on 3 hours/day on the saws and take every second day off. Even worse my starting arm is getting weaker. For the first time ever I had to use the decomp button on both the MS362 and Ms441 cold start day before yesterday.
> 
> Not doing too badly on the harves. I have some 6 cord in the 'to be split/piled stack. oops, I forgot the 2 cord of maple and horse chestnut to add into that.


I'm going to be looking into the hernia fix soon. I keep putting it off, and it keeps getting worse. I've had it 10 years or better. It's above and to the right of my belly button. It started a little piece of intestine would pop out and I could take 1 finger and push it back in. Now if I sneeze it pops and it's almost the size of my fist and hurts like heck. I have to take my whole palm and gently push it back in. I tried a big rubber band, like a coreset, to hold it in when I'm doing heavy stuff. It works well, but I just have to get it fixed. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Sort of like the same reason that most of us have five plus saw plans .
> 
> Plus there’s obviously a certain level of pride having a custom gun, especially one built by someone as legendary as Ackley.


This is very true!


----------



## JimR

LondonNeil said:


> IBC cages, very handy. If you have they plastic flask from inside, you can halve it across the diagonal to make 2 hats or roofs for the cages.


I do have 6 liners for the 11 cages that I picked up.


----------



## MustangMike

Taught my oldest grandson (15) how to reload yesterday, so today I took him to the range with some of the reloads he made.

I was very pleased the 223 bolt gun was shooting 3/4" at 100 yds. That is easily good enough to waste a chuck at 200 yds, and it does not need to do more than that.

I got a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 when they first came out. At the time, they asked purchasers for suggestions. I suggested they also chamber it in 223. They replied that they did not intend to do that, but I guess others made the same suggestion because sure enough, they soon chambered it in 223. Mine is the light weight standard model, which is no longer offered in 223 (only the heavier barrel "predator" models are, which are tack drivers) but weight 1/2 lb more.

My load is fairly stout, a 52 grain Hornady BTHP over 26.5 grains of H-335. The 223 is very pleasant to shoot, you barely feel any recoil.

The important thing is, we BOTH had a good time!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

MustangMike said:


> Taught my oldest grandson (15) how to reload yesterday, so today I took him to the range with some of the reloads he made.
> 
> I was very pleased the 223 bolt gun was shooting 3/4" at 100 yds. That is easily good enough to waste a chuck at 200 yds, and it does not need to do more than that.
> 
> I got a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 when they first came out. At the time, they asked purchasers for suggestions. I suggested they also chamber it in 223. They replied that they did not intend to do that, but I guess others made the same suggestion because sure enough, they soon chambered it in 223. Mine is the light weight standard model, which is no longer offered in 223 (only the heavier barrel "predator" models are, which are tack drivers) but weight 1/2 lb more.
> 
> My load is fairly stout, a 52 grin Hornady BTHP over 26.5 grains of H-335. The 223 is very pleasant to shoot, you barely feel any recoil.
> 
> The important thing is, we BOTH had a good time!


I find reloading therapeutic.


----------



## Logger nate

Well some of our standing inventory of firewood is going up in smoke, and some timber sales that were going to be logged. Just across the lake from our house..


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> I'm going to be looking into the hernia fix soon. I keep putting it off, and it keeps getting worse. I've had it 10 years or better. It's above and to the right of my belly button. It started a little piece of intestine would pop out and I could take 1 finger and push it back in. Now if I sneeze it pops and it's almost the size of my fist and hurts like heck. I have to take my whole palm and gently push it back in. I tried a big rubber band, like a coreset, to hold it in when I'm doing heavy stuff. It works well, but I just have to get it fixed. Good luck with yours.



My doctor warned me that a hernia will always keep getting bigger.


----------



## JustJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Finally got the date for he hernia operation. Sept 12 "they'll call with the time". Gosh, now where have I heard _that_ before? Probably an overnight stay and 3 weeks very limited activity.
> 
> I wonder what shape I will be in after that. My stamina level seems to be deceasing as it is. Usually on 3 hours/day on the saws and take every second day off. Even worse my starting arm is getting weaker. For the first time ever I had to use the decomp button on both the MS362 and Ms441 cold start day before yesterday.
> 
> Not doing too badly on the harves. I have some 6 cord in the 'to be split/piled stack. oops, I forgot the 2 cord of maple and horse chestnut to add into that.


You definitely need to take care of yourself and not over do it afterwards. And 3 hours on a saw is no small thing. I think maybe the key thing as we age is to eat well and stay active. There is definitely a difference between staying active and slugging your guts out! Hope all goes well


----------



## JustJeff

rarefish383 said:


> I'm going to be looking into the hernia fix soon. I keep putting it off, and it keeps getting worse. I've had it 10 years or better. It's above and to the right of my belly button. It started a little piece of intestine would pop out and I could take 1 finger and push it back in. Now if I sneeze it pops and it's almost the size of my fist and hurts like heck. I have to take my whole palm and gently push it back in. I tried a big rubber band, like a coreset, to hold it in when I'm doing heavy stuff. It works well, but I just have to get it fixed. Good luck with yours.


Yeah I'd be looking into that sooner rather than later. When you need a rubber band so your guts don't pop out..... Hope you get it looked after.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Well some of our standing inventory of firewood is going up in smoke, and some timber sales that were going to be logged. Just across the lake from our house..View attachment 1011125


Sorry to hear that Nate!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Taught my oldest grandson (15) how to reload yesterday, so today I took him to the range with some of the reloads he made.
> 
> I was very pleased the 223 bolt gun was shooting 3/4" at 100 yds. That is easily good enough to waste a chuck at 200 yds, and it does not need to do more than that.
> 
> I got a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 when they first came out. At the time, they asked purchasers for suggestions. I suggested they also chamber it in 223. They replied that they did not intend to do that, but I guess others made the same suggestion because sure enough, they soon chambered it in 223. Mine is the light weight standard model, which is no longer offered in 223 (only the heavier barrel "predator" models are, which are tack drivers) but weight 1/2 lb more.
> 
> My load is fairly stout, a 52 grin Hornady BTHP over 26.5 grains of H-335. The 223 is very pleasant to shoot, you barely feel any recoil.
> 
> The important thing is, we BOTH had a good time!


Sounds awesome MustangM! Range time, is a good time! Especially with family!


----------



## Vtrombly

Morning guys, 

Up north with family till this weekend. Before I left on Wednesday I got the pump side of my bracket CNC for my mount from pump to splitter. I'll CNC the motor side monday and get the standoffs done and weld it together.


----------



## MustangMike

Bummer Nate! It has been very hot and dry here also, luckily since most of our woods are hardwoods, we don't get many forest fires.

We did have some along the Hudson a few decades ago, and the wife and I would hike up a mountain on the opposite side and watch the helicopters take water out of the Hudson and drop it on the fires. One fire was near Bear Mtn and one was opposite Cold Spring (just North of West Point). Only time in my life I saw that happen.

However, we did have some other problems that you likely don't have. The fires were near Cold Spring (where they used to build cannons) and West Point, and they discovered that from the Revolutionary war to WWII some of the remote locations were used for target practice, and not everything exploded. As a result, firefighters had to be very cautious, and many State hiking trails remained closed for several years afterwards as the "checked them out"!


----------



## svk

I love reloading, ususlly try to do that as a winter time project. I spent a lot of money retooling here in the last year because I hadn’t reloaded in about 15 years. Now I’ve got everything except for .35 whelen improved dies and 348 and 358 bullets. 

With my son shooting a lot more we go through a lot of ammo if I let him. And I try to let him as much as we can because I want him to get as much practice as he can. I also bought a Savage axis in .223 so we can practice with cheaper ammo in a gun that’s very similar to what we deer hunt with.


----------



## MustangMike

So, you got those 348 dies???

I also try to get a lot of 22 ammo for the grandkids, kids and myself to practice and plink with. Great for developing your offhand skills.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Did another state forest trip on the weekend, this time solo. Only used the 7900 with the 20” bar and 8 pin rim. *I ended up filling the trailer 3 pieces high, the other week was only two high.*
> 
> The forestry people had started burning some of the piles which surprised me as it was pretty green wood and there’s been a lot of rain lately, but I guess they know what they’re doing.
> View attachment 1010921
> 
> View attachment 1010922
> 
> View attachment 1010923


hi Jk - a pix 3 high would have been nice!  but alas, guess i can just use the one that KK posted up... what was it? 4 high!!! ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> It didn't yet, but then again I haven't done it lol.
> Got everything pressure washed and the last few little spots touched up with the blaster. Paint after a couple left over hamburgers .
> Here's before and after a couple "rows" done, looks great now and it will look even better when it's dry.
> Even got a wheelbarrow in there for @H-Ranch .
> View attachment 1010817
> View attachment 1010818


sure fire way to beat the runs....

oops! sorry about that!! ~ prob will be read the wrong way! 

2 burgers would put me down for the count. expecially if Chicago burgers... mayo only, and lots of that! 

i got some nice scrounged big boards treated i was thinking of power washing for when i redo mr Brutus' home. but then, maybe not... no one will see the underside. old non-treated drag-it-in pallet i made up as given up the ghost front side; bow. sorta like Disasters At Sea show on the cable... 'SOS!... SOS!... Help!!! .... listing hard a-bow... and port side, too! "

wet and clean reminds me of a local co's old gray fence redo services... old n gray, then looking like fresh varnish and stain... 

quite the trailer fab-up project there chipper! bit on awesome! hope the bumper pull works good for you. i thot of you day before... first i saw it turn in front of me as i was taking main drag in RH turn... a big trailer like ur's loaded with Harley Hogs... then we went shopping. and low and b... close to home, and i saw it again... heading to the freeway. 3 hogs looking ready to ride... and one seeminly in needs of bit more than just an extra kick start!! 5th wheel set up... 

your trailer project, well... imo.... makes ur barn project seem more so just about like little more than a walk in the park!!!


 (ps: not lfg for that, but no spray, no runs...)

the wrap: 2 things i hate about rattle cans!!: when no paint comes out and... runs! 

carry on!


----------



## Brufab

Wow 75 pages to catch up on


----------



## Brufab

turnkey4099 said:


> My doctor warned me that a hernia will always keep getting bigger.


My dad has had 3 or 4, nothing to mess with, doctor said if you feel sick or anything go to er could possibly die, another buddy did almost die from not getting hernia taken care of. Something like strangulation then sepsis. He barely survived and had some intestine removed.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> Two more 330 gallon containers full.


My dad doing same thing, do you know how heavy it is? Wondering if 3 pt hitch will pick it up


----------



## jolj

330. X 8.34 =2,752.2 pounds+ tanks empty weight.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, a truck came for the construction lumber I milled out, so I loaded it up for him and I was glad to see it go!







Then I loaded an old oak log on the mill and made some 4x4's for me,






I cut a couple of them off with the Husky 550xp, because I needed them a bit shorter, for a little project I'm working on,






Now I have a way to easily carry looong poles when I want to haul them! (or my canoe)

SR


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> My dad doing same thing, do you know how heavy it is? Wondering if 3 pt hitch will pick it up


I have a NX4510HST and the rear lift is 3,177. The loader is here in the photo. With the proper ballast I have no problem lifting the totes in the picture I posted. That wood is all dried hardwood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gentleman, it was a wet and windy miserable day cut'n timber. However, I did find this nice score in my strip today! It made some bear a fine meal I'm guessing!


----------



## sundance

Brufab said:


> Wow 75 pages to catch up on


Please don't feel a need to comment on every post in those 75 pages!


----------



## sundance

jolj said:


> 330. X 8.34 =2,752.2 pounds+ tanks empty weight.


Works for water.......what's the weight with wood?


----------



## jolj

sundance said:


> Works for water.......what's the weight with wood?


Age, type & water content would change the mitric, so you will need a chart of woods.


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> I do have 6 liners for the 11 cages that I picked up.


Today I cut two of the tubs in half for covers. Those do fit nicely. I still need to trim them down and drill holes in them for straps.


----------



## JimR

jolj said:


> Age, type & water content would change the mitric, so you will need a chart of woods.


Oak would be a lot heavier than Maple, Ash or Cherry in my area.


----------



## turnkey4099

sundance said:


> Works for water.......what's the weight with wood?


Since there are only a very few species of wood that will sink in water, my bet is the weight is less with wood.


----------



## jolj

JimR said:


> Oak would be a lot heavier than Maple, Ash or Cherry in my area.


Here it is oak,hickory, pecan, the hardest is Brazilian Walnut, that I have worked with.
All oak is softer than Hickory.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> Today I cut two of the tubs in half for covers. Those do fit nicely. I still need to trim them down and drill holes in them for straps.


I posted this before. My cages didn't have liners so I made my own roofs out of scrounged materials. One is for fresh cutoffs which will be burned next year, and the other is for burning this year. Pic doesn't show an opening I cut into the front.

I do have one liner that I was going to use for a rain barrel, but i broke the valve. So I'm going to turn it into a raised bed liner like I did with a 55 gal drum.


----------



## JimR

jolj said:


> Here it is oak,hickory, pecan, the hardest is Brazilian Walnut, that I have worked with.
> All oak is softer than Hickory.


I found this list for wood. In the Northeast we call Hard Maple Rock Maple because it is just that, hard as a rock.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I found this list for wood. In the Northeast we call Hard Maple Rock Maple because it is just that, hard as a rock.


What is the measurement in this chart, hardness?


----------



## jolj

jolj said:


> Here it is oak,hickory, pecan, the hardest is Brazilian Walnut, that I have worked with.
> All oak is softer than Hickory.


Another list says Live oak is higher than hickory. Live oak 2680 & Osage Orange is 2760.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> So, you got those 348 dies???
> 
> I also try to get a lot of 22 ammo for the grandkids, kids and myself to practice and plink with. Great for developing your offhand skills.


I did! They weren’t all that expensive either.

A fellow on the 35 caliber Facebook page had offered me Redding dies for 125 but I ended up getting Lee dies for 35. Not in any way am I disputing that the Redding dies weren’t worth the money but I’ll probably only load 100-200 rounds for this gun in my life.


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> Please don't feel a need to comment on every post in those 75 pages!


This. Or there is this very, very incredible feature called multi quote……


----------



## svk

Morning guys, finally a quiet day here. We need to go help a friend remove some squirrels around his cabin and then work on some outboard motors that my kids bought.


----------



## LondonNeil

1/2 a tank full through the 365 today and blocked up the pile of huge crotches and gnarlies into easily manageable pieces and 7 wheelbarrow loads later most is shifted to the back garden. I've still 2-3 'barrow loads to move but it was late so they can wait. I've left the totally horrid, will just need blocking up with the 'saw stuff in the hope some foolish person knocks again and asks if they can have some wood 
tbh I'll be pleased if I can split 1/2 the stuff i've shifted, its horrid, it really is....but its as easy to run the 'saw and block up as it is to run it off to the tip, and I get the heat back at least, so its a PITA but t gets blocked up
knowing I probably don't have much more cutting to do this year and needing mix I mixed just a litre (metric quart) . I feel nervous mixing small amounts as a couple of ml of oil changes the ratio so much, but i err on too much oil for safety. Although I could need to mix at least another litre yet, I'm not good at estimating fuel use when it comes to blocking up other than its lot more than bucking logs to rounds.

I'm glad I've got the wood stacks full, the latest prediction for our gas and electricity prices is 6 times higher than it was last year. I reckoned it took me 4.5+ winters to pay back my investment in 2 stoves, the installs, 2 chainsaws, PPE, multiple axes and mauls, chimney brushes, companion sets and any other bits. if the predictions are right I'd save s much again in just the coming winter.

Quick saw.bar question. I've never bothered before but my husky bar has a lube hole for the nose sprocket. Oil or grease? and easiest way to do? I'm thinking a syringe will probably work as well as a grease gun but...?


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> Quick saw.bar question. I've never bothered before but my husky bar has a lube hole for the nose sprocket. Oil or grease? and easiest way to do? I'm thinking a syringe will probably work as well as a grease gun but...?


Whole threads on this. Either always grease or never grease. 

If you grease, buy one of the special grease guns: pretty cheap (ignore the brand names below). 




Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Haha thanks Philbert. I'll probably just squirt some oil in then!


----------



## Lionsfan

LondonNeil said:


> 1/2 a tank full through the 365 today and blocked up the pile of huge crotches and gnarlies into easily manageable pieces and 7 wheelbarrow loads later most is shifted to the back garden. I've still 2-3 'barrow loads to move but it was late so they can wait. I've left the totally horrid, will just need blocking up with the 'saw stuff in the hope some foolish person knocks again and asks if they can have some wood
> tbh I'll be pleased if I can split 1/2 the stuff i've shifted, its horrid, it really is....but its as easy to run the 'saw and block up as it is to run it off to the tip, and I get the heat back at least, so its a PITA but t gets blocked up
> knowing I probably don't have much more cutting to do this year and needing mix I mixed just a litre (metric quart) . I feel nervous mixing small amounts as a couple of ml of oil changes the ratio so much, but i err on too much oil for safety. Although I could need to mix at least another litre yet, I'm not good at estimating fuel use when it comes to blocking up other than its lot more than bucking logs to rounds.
> 
> I'm glad I've got the wood stacks full, the latest prediction for our gas and electricity prices is 6 times higher than it was last year. I reckoned it took me 4.5+ winters to pay back my investment in 2 stoves, the installs, 2 chainsaws, PPE, multiple axes and mauls, chimney brushes, companion sets and any other bits. if the predictions are right I'd save s much again in just the coming winter.
> 
> Quick saw.bar question. I've never bothered before but my husky bar has a lube hole for the nose sprocket. Oil or grease? and easiest way to do? I'm thinking a syringe will probably work as well as a grease gun but...?


Supposed to be grease, most of us used a mini grease gun with the needle tip. I suppose a man could use a needle tip adapter for a standard grease gun. Seems to be a 50/50 deal honestly. Some guys grease them religiously and other guys claim it has no benefit. I haven't bothered to do mine with the 2 current D009 HVA bars that I run as I personally feel that the little bit of bar oil they get and an occasional shot of PB Blaster keeps them well lubed.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah, lots of bars, albeit the cheaper ones, don't even have lube holes.


----------



## svk

FWIW I don’t grease and I’ve never had a nose sprocket seize unless it received trauma. IME the rails will always wear out first.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> No wood but she runs have a noisy bearing on the alternator.
> View attachment 1011037


looks and sounds great! enjoyed seeing it run... plenty chevy orange!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Taught my oldest grandson (15) how to reload yesterday, so today I took him to the range with some of the reloads he made.
> 
> I was very pleased the 223 bolt gun was shooting 3/4" at 100 yds. That is easily good enough to waste a chuck at 200 yds, and it does not need to do more than that.
> 
> I got a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 when they first came out. At the time, they asked purchasers for suggestions. I suggested they also chamber it in 223. They replied that they did not intend to do that, but I guess others made the same suggestion because sure enough, they soon chambered it in 223. Mine is the light weight standard model, which is no longer offered in 223 (only the heavier barrel "predator" models are, which are tack drivers) but weight 1/2 lb more.
> 
> My load is fairly stout, a 52 grain Hornady BTHP over 26.5 grains of H-335. The 223 is very pleasant to shoot, you barely feel any recoil.
> 
> The important thing is, we BOTH had a good time!


swell story. i can remember sitting side by side with my Dad's reloading set up. him explaining all that was going on...

pop the old primer, resize casing, install new, measure powder, pour to case, bullet in, seat and crimp... etc.

his bullet speeds, fps, always a bit faster than over the counter rounds!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Well some of our standing inventory of firewood is going up in smoke, and some timber sales that were going to be logged. Just across the lake from our house..View attachment 1011125


thanks for the pix! hate to see that....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> My doctor warned me that a hernia will always keep getting bigger.


be careful tk -

_A strangulated hernia is when your intestine is trapped so tightly that its blood supply is cut off. The part of the intestine that isn't getting enough blood can burst and die and, *if not treated, can kill you*._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Bummer Nate! It has been very hot and dry here also, luckily since most of our woods are hardwoods, we don't get many forest fires.


out of control fires always bad! storms rolled in other day, tons of lightning... 700+ hits/minute... several home's roof's hit, and 'poof!' up in flames.... 

rain can dry, fire shows no mercy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I love reloading, ususlly try to do that as a winter time project. I spent a lot of money retooling here in the last year because I hadn’t reloaded in about 15 years. Now I’ve got everything except for .35 whelen improved dies and 348 and 358 bullets.
> 
> With my son shooting a lot more we go through a lot of ammo if I let him. And I try to let him as much as we can because I want him to get as much practice as he can. I also bought a Savage axis in .223 so we can practice with cheaper ammo in a gun that’s very similar to what we deer hunt with.


i still have some dies, etc... 8mm Mauser... and rounds my Dad had reloaded for it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> My dad has had 3 or 4, nothing to mess with, doctor said if you feel sick or anything go to er could possibly die, another buddy did almost die from not getting hernia taken care of. *Something like strangulation then sepsis*. He barely survived and had some intestine removed.


neighbor across the street died from it. sepsis... i have his yard tractor kids put out to curb clearing out his estate..

on a Wednesday aftn he was mowing with it, i saw him in front yard... Thurs felt bad, Fri went to 911, Saturday morning he was dead!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> My dad doing same thing, do you know how heavy it is? Wondering if 3 pt hitch will pick it up


guess depends on how big the tractor is and class of the lift...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, a truck came for the construction lumber I milled out, so I loaded it up for him and I was glad to see it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I loaded an old oak log on the mill and made some 4x4's for me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a couple of them off with the Husky 550xp, because I needed them a bit shorter, for a little project I'm working on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a way to easily carry looong poles when I want to haul them! (or my canoe)
> 
> SR


nice work! thx for sharing the foto essay...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman, it was a wet and windy miserable day cut'n timber. However, I did find this nice score in my strip today! It made some bear a fine meal I'm guessing! View attachment 1011292
> View attachment 1011291


heck of a find! looks like he dined down to the last bone! no other bones from skeleton?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> Here it is oak,hickory, pecan, the hardest is Brazilian Walnut, that I have worked with.
> All oak is softer than Hickory.


i did not realize that. i have items in both oak and hickory... my LR fireplace mantle is a custom piece in walnut wood stained in watco dark walnut... pro made. i sanded and stained... been in place for over 40 years...

_Hardness and Durability
As the hardest domestic wood, *hickory obviously outshines both red and white oak in terms of durability*. Softer woods may dent or scratch beneath careless footfalls, but hickory is more likely to withstand the abuse. This makes it an ideal choice in homes with a lot of activity and traffic._


----------



## Philbert

Garage sale score today:

Craftsman, 4.5 V (3 AA batteries), electric chainsaw, with 8.5” bar.





(Not planning on greasing the tip).

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Garage sale score today:
> 
> Craftsman, 4.5 V (3 AA batteries), electric chainsaw, with 8.5” bar.
> View attachment 1011531
> 
> View attachment 1011530
> 
> 
> (Not planning on greasing the tip).
> 
> Philbert


Congrats .
How many amps is that bad boy . 
I don't grease the sprocket either, haven't for over 10yrs, think of how much I've saved on grease.


----------



## chipper1

Did some reloading today, got quite a bit done .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> heck of a find! looks like he dined down to the last bone! no other bones from skeleton?


A few scattered around. The deer either died shortly after the rut due to loss of fat from fighting and breeding. Then got burried after a big snow. Last November was extremely cold. One of the coldest I can remember. Then the bear may have found it under the snow this spring or ambushed the deer last fall. Usually a bear will burrie a fresh kill, sleep on it, and let it get good and ripe for a few days before eating it. A big bear would consume a deer in one ore two meals. Hard to say exactly what happened. One thing is certain. The deer met his demise before shedding his antlers. Bears get fawns quite often. Mature buck's? Not so much!


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> I have a NX4510HST and the rear lift is 3,177. The loader is here in the photo. With the proper ballast I have no problem lifting the totes in the picture I posted. That wood is all dried hardwood. View attachment 1011290


I think our 600 series Ford is 1250 or 1750 for the 3 pt hitch. 1 28"x 10'6" popple log was about its max anymore and front end is off the ground, we were using 3pt pallet forks to move logs around


----------



## vtcycle

I believe In Vermont you Have to be able to present evidence (usually written) to law enforcement if they find you cutting wood, picking up/transporting wood/rocks from the side of the roads from someone else's property. The fine is up to $3,000.00 for wood. Rocks on the other hand = felony + fine and jail time.


----------



## Brufab

Philbert said:


> Garage sale score today:
> 
> Craftsman, 4.5 V (3 AA batteries), electric chainsaw, with 8.5” bar.
> View attachment 1011531
> 
> View attachment 1011530
> 
> 
> (Not planning on greasing the tip).
> 
> Philbert


Looks like some sort of scratcher chain on that one!


----------



## svk

Good morning fellas. It’s my son’s 15th birthday today so he’s having a couple buddies over later for barbecue and boating. I need to run to town in a bit and buy stuff to make a cake for him.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Good morning fellas. It’s my son’s 15th birthday today so he’s having a couple buddies over later for barbecue and boating. I need to run to town in a bit and buy stuff to make a cake for him.


Have fun, tell him happy birthday from Michigan .
We'll be doing that 15 this year too, the boy is already a slight bit under 6'. Those Norwegian folks out of Northern Minnesota produce some tall offspring lol. Wife's 100% Norwegian.


----------



## husqvarna257

We are in a drought right now so the rain barrel that gets water via a gutter on a 10-10 shed is low. I use that for the chicken water's . Water is low so lots of mice are decimating peoples gardens and eating all the fruit on trees. I have set up some 5 gallon bucket traps and get a few. I ferment mash for the chickens using apple cider vinegar and the other day it was low with only some liquid showing, the next morning I had the jonestown massacre for mice. there were 22in the bucket overnight.


----------



## chipper1

Looks to me like ammo prices will be going down in the near future, check out the prices and the comments below.
Here's a link to the latest ad the seller sent me, you can look on his website from there for other calibers/brands.








Prvi Partizan Ammo Arrivals and Closeout Sale | SGAmmo.com


Thank you for subscribing to the SGAmmo.com newsletter. If you have trouble viewing this email you can see the newsletter at this link: Prvi Partizan Ammo Arrivals and Closeout Sale




www.sgammo.com


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Looks to me like ammo prices will be going down in the near future, check out the prices and the comments below.
> Here's a link to the latest ad the seller sent me, you can look on his website from there for other calibers/brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prvi Partizan Ammo Arrivals and Closeout Sale | SGAmmo.com
> 
> 
> Thank you for subscribing to the SGAmmo.com newsletter. If you have trouble viewing this email you can see the newsletter at this link: Prvi Partizan Ammo Arrivals and Closeout Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sgammo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1011633
> View attachment 1011634
> View attachment 1011635
> View attachment 1011638


Interesting, I sure hope so! All the price gouging and people paying way too much for everything is getting out of control. It has to levelize at some point.

And for the life of me I cannot imagine people paying more for used vehicles than for new ones. Especially when you can get a new one in a few months.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Interesting, I sure hope so! All the price gouging and people paying way too much for everything is getting out of control. It has to levelize at some point.
> 
> And for the life of me I cannot imagine people paying more for used vehicles than for new ones. Especially when you can get a new one in a few months.


Crazy times for sure.
While I think certain things will level out and even drop drastically in price, others unfortunately will only go up more as availability decreases and demand increases. This country has lived too long on products made outside it's boarders and transferred so much of the very infrastructure that made America what it once was to them, that it will take many painful yrs to get things back to where they once were. Oh, I'm definitely not talking about "building back better".

Far as the car market goes, it's obsurd! I just hit Bambi a few Sundays ago with my 98 Honda odyssey, needs a new headlight and turn signal housing, a battery(although it's still working), and the radiator core support pulled out along with the hood straightened a bit. I had been hoping to sell it this late summer/ early fall and replace it with a newer/nicer project(I was hoping for a 07-08 Honda Pilot) that needed some repairs as this one is finally starting to show some rust. But with the current prices I'll probably be driving it at least thru this winter, which isn't a bad thing. It now has 275k on it and I just had it in eastern PA last month, it's actually been one of my favorite vehicles. Yesterday I put 50 miles on it hauling my boys quad to a buddies in a 4x8 trailer, much better than the excursion on fuel .


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday svk jnr!

I split some of the horrid gnarly Oak. Picked up the 8lb Stihl cleave hammer and was surprised to find it split 2/3rds of the stuff I tried, so the 'to be blocked up' pile may not grow quite as big as i'd feared.... Or I got lucky with the dozen bits I went at.


----------



## Philbert

Brufab said:


> Looks like some sort of scratcher chain on that one!



It really is a ‘safety chain’!

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Still have two nice Red Oaks down this summer due to storms to finish cutting, hauling, splitting and stacking. But, it's too stinking hot and humid for serious work - at least for me. But, I have done some walk about with Scout and marked a dozen standing dead Red Oaks and a pair of white oaks for when the weather settles down. We mark our targets this time of year, makes them easier to find mid winter:




This one has a natural fall line in a perfectly safe direction. I have two lightning struck Reds that I will line and steer to avoid risk to my garage, and one dead Red that I'll line and steer away from a shed. Weather can't cool by about 40° any too soon for me.


----------



## Sierra_rider

LondonNeil said:


> 1/2 a tank full through the 365 today and blocked up the pile of huge crotches and gnarlies into easily manageable pieces and 7 wheelbarrow loads later most is shifted to the back garden. I've still 2-3 'barrow loads to move but it was late so they can wait. I've left the totally horrid, will just need blocking up with the 'saw stuff in the hope some foolish person knocks again and asks if they can have some wood
> tbh I'll be pleased if I can split 1/2 the stuff i've shifted, its horrid, it really is....but its as easy to run the 'saw and block up as it is to run it off to the tip, and I get the heat back at least, so its a PITA but t gets blocked up
> knowing I probably don't have much more cutting to do this year and needing mix I mixed just a litre (metric quart) . I feel nervous mixing small amounts as a couple of ml of oil changes the ratio so much, but i err on too much oil for safety. Although I could need to mix at least another litre yet, I'm not good at estimating fuel use when it comes to blocking up other than its lot more than bucking logs to rounds.
> 
> I'm glad I've got the wood stacks full, the latest prediction for our gas and electricity prices is 6 times higher than it was last year. I reckoned it took me 4.5+ winters to pay back my investment in 2 stoves, the installs, 2 chainsaws, PPE, multiple axes and mauls, chimney brushes, companion sets and any other bits. if the predictions are right I'd save s much again in just the coming winter.
> 
> Quick saw.bar question. I've never bothered before but my husky bar has a lube hole for the nose sprocket. Oil or grease? and easiest way to do? I'm thinking a syringe will probably work as well as a grease gun but...?



I'm of the "never oil/grease it" camp. I'm mostly a Stihl guy nowadays, and the Stihl bars don't even have the grease holes. I figure if the oiler is keeping up with the bar, it's probably getting all the lube it needs.


----------



## Be Stihl

sean donato said:


> Well boys another scrounge less day for me. But I should have a tidy load of locust showing up tomorrow. As today is one of 2 days off before another 10 day work marathon, and my wife had off. We did our running around today. (Half rainy this morning.) Got a dozen peeps. Now I have to finish building the coop. (They will be in the house till they get a good bit bigger.) Tsc had them 50& off, so they were $2.00 each. Not sexed so dunno how many roosters we got in the mix. They didn't have any pine shaving there so I stopped at a closer place on the way home and grabbed a bale. Walked through their saw selection and they were fully loaded. (Had no pro saws 2 months ago.) Look what they had on the shelf! I almost walked out the door with it....View attachment 1007218
> 
> The salesman saw me and said it was the only one that they ordered that wasn't paid for already. They had 4 ms362, 2 ms400, one 500i and 661. Pretty sure the 661 was a non mtronic. Should have taken pics of that price tag, it was cheaper then the 500i, but not by much. There were various other saws there, for the little shop they are it was well stocked. (Same place I took my 562xp to get looked at.) They had a few husqy pro saws but nothing bigger then a 550xp. They didn't know when the next shipment from either company would arrive and the salesman told me the stihl shipment was a surprise with how much came in at once. It was nice ro see some new products on the shelf.


Nice, my local rural king has a couple, also have a few 400’s. I want one so bad but I’m wondering if it is enough of a step up from the 261 to justify it. I would hate to spend a 1,000 on a saw that would only make me leave the 261 at home. Don’t get me wrong I do everything I need with the 50cc but it would be nice to have the speed of a bigger saw in 20” wood. You only live once, you can get remarried as many time as you like!


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> I stepped in a Yellow jacket nest a couple weeks ago. Got me 5 times on one ankle, 6 on the other. Got under the band on my sweat shorts, two on each hip. 3 around my belly button. One on butt, couple on each arm. Had one get trapped under the lens on my wrap around Oakleys. Threw them across the yard. I’m not allergic but those buggers hurt and itch forever. One week to the day I was at my place in WV. Was showing my neighbor how to parbuckle a log up on his band mill. Got into another nest and they got me 5-6 more times.


Bless your heart. My wife got hit the last two times mowing while I was weed eating. I saw her running with no shoes on and knew something wasn’t right. Her ankle stayed swelled for a week. Hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Nice, my local rural king has a couple, also have a few 400’s. I want one so bad but I’m wondering if it is enough of a step up from the 261 to justify it. I would hate to spend a 1,000 on a saw that would only make me leave the 261 at home. Don’t get me wrong I do everything I need with the 50cc but it would be nice to have the speed of a bigger saw in 20” wood. You only live once, you can get remarried as many time as you like!


The 400 is so much different than the 261, in a good way. It's not going to replace a 50cc saw, but makes the 60cc saws almost obsolete IMO. It feels like the same weight as a 362, but runs so much stronger. I ended up doing some machine/port work to my wrap-handle 400, and it's easily my most used saw.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> FWIW I don’t grease and I’ve never had a nose sprocket seize unless it received trauma. IME the rails will always wear out first.


I've done both and I have as you not really ever seen a difference. I have to also include that I don't do production falling and the bar is never buried in the wood for a long time. There's a variety of factors where I think it could make a difference and that is, all day everyday falling where the tip is consistently inside large diameter wood, the chain oil is not going to have the thickness and the ability to lubricate like the grease will. If your doing it at every tank it will force the crud out of the tip. And out west in very pitchy wood that nasty sticky sap will prevent the lubrication from entering bar tip. So I would think it its really situational in whether you see different results or not.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I think our 600 series Ford is 1250 or 1750 for the 3 pt hitch. 1 28"x 10'6" popple log was about its max anymore and front end is off the ground, we were using 3pt pallet forks to move logs around


not sure about your Ford, but most smaller tractors use a Cat 1 3-pt lift system. some can use either I or II implements as takes either size. for the Cat I 3-pt:

How much can a Category 1 3 point hitch lift?







1356 pounds

Category 1 3-point hitch for maximum implement versatility. Category 1 hitch allows quick hookup of 3-point hitch implements, especially when equipped with the iMatch™ Quick Hitch and/or iMatch AutoHitch™. The lift capacity of the 3-point hitch is *1356 pounds (615 kg) measured at 24 in.* *behind the hitch balls*


----------



## Sawyer Rob

CAT 1 3 points hitches are rated all over the board, depending on the brand/size tractor, they can be rated from several hundred to several thousands of pounds lift.

SR


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> CAT 1 3 points hitches are rated all over the board, depending on the brand/size tractor, they can be rated from several hundred to several thousands of pounds lift.
> 
> SR


Our ford 600 series (650) says 1250# for the lift capacity of the 3pt hitch.


----------



## husqvarna257

rarefish383 said:


> I stepped in a Yellow jacket nest a couple weeks ago. Got me 5 times on one ankle, 6 on the other. Got under the band on my sweat shorts, two on each hip. 3 around my belly button. One on butt, couple on each arm. Had one get trapped under the lens on my wrap around Oakleys. Threw them across the yard. I’m not allergic but those buggers hurt and itch forever. One week to the day I was at my place in WV. Was showing my neighbor how to parbuckle a log up on his band mill. Got into another nest and they got me 5-6 more times.


Yikes if I got hit like that I might be in the ER


chipper1 said:


> Crazy times for sure.
> While I think certain things will level out and even drop drastically in price, others unfortunately will only go up more as availability decreases and demand increases. This country has lived too long on products made outside it's boarders and transferred so much of the very infrastructure that made America what it once was to them, that it will take many painful yrs to get things back to where they once were. Oh, I'm definitely not talking about "building back better".
> 
> Far as the car market goes, it's obsurd! I just hit Bambi a few Sundays ago with my 98 Honda odyssey, needs a new headlight and turn signal housing, a battery(although it's still working), and the radiator core support pulled out along with the hood straightened a bit. I had been hoping to sell it this late summer/ early fall and replace it with a newer/nicer project(I was hoping for a 07-08 Honda Pilot) that needed some repairs as this one is finally starting to show some rust. But with the current prices I'll probably be driving it at least thru this winter, which isn't a bad thing. It now has 275k on it and I just had it in eastern PA last month, it's actually been one of my favorite vehicles. Yesterday I put 50 miles on it hauling my boys quad to a buddies in a 4x8 trailer, much better than the excursion on fuel .


Prices for trucks are insane. I thought when the price of gas went up prices would drop but no luck.

Finally got some rain today, no cutting and splitting but I will take the rain all day.


----------



## rarefish383

husqvarna257 said:


> Yikes if I got hit like that I might be in the ER
> 
> Prices for trucks are insane. I thought when the price of gas went up prices would drop but no luck.
> 
> Finally got some rain today, no cutting and splitting but I will take the rain all day.


When I told my cousin about the stings he said he went half his life with no reaction to stings. Then one day he got hit several times by Yellow Jackets, and just kept working along. One of his guys who happened to be highly allergic, saw him and said, “Boss, we gotta get you to the hospital, you are having a reaction “ . By the time they got there his throat was tightening up. Now he Carrie’s an EPI pen. But from what I’ve heard, you can go from no reaction with one incident, to dead on the next. I should take them more seriously.


----------



## JustJeff

My tiny Kubota bx1870 3pt hitch lift is rated 992lbs at the pins.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Dang! This project took forever to complete, but it's finally now done!






It didn't leave me much time left to get anything else done today, but I did manage to skid a little firewood!






I have a tractor job to go to tomorrow, so I'll have to get it cut up some another time...

SR


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I've done both and I have as you not really ever seen a difference. I have to also include that I don't do production falling and the bar is never buried in the wood for a long time. There's a variety of factors where I think it could make a difference and that is, all day everyday falling where the tip is consistently inside large diameter wood, the chain oil is not going to have the thickness and the ability to lubricate like the grease will. If your doing it at every tank it will force the crud out of the tip. And out west in very pitchy wood that nasty sticky sap will prevent the lubrication from entering bar tip. So I would think it its really situational in whether you see different results or not.


Four generations and fifty years for me, and I’ve never greased a bar. In all of those years I had one nose on my favorite little Echo 305 climbing saw split. When I took it in to get a new bar I threw a tantrum that the saw never oiled right from day one. My dealer showed me where the adjustment screw was and I’ve never had another split. I was doing 40 hours a week, but on the East Coast we have mostly hard wood and the pitch isn’t much of a problem. If I got into a bunch of White Pines I’d wipe the bar down with mix periodically and hit it with spray on oil. Big thing for us was to use a full tank of oil to a full tank of mix. I don’t know about all day felling? We were a residential company and we’re not allowed to bring cranes, knuckle booms, or bucket trucks across yards. So we had to buck everything up in firewood length. I think we made many more cuts per log than guys cutting timber. I’m not saying what we did was harder, just different. We couldn’t drop a tree across a yard. We would clear one spot at the base of the tree and chunk the log down one piece at a time. When we left you couldn’t tell we had been there.


----------



## rarefish383

JustJeff said:


> My tiny Kubota bx1870 3pt hitch lift is rated 992lbs at the pins.


My BIL has an 1850 and that little rascal does a full days work. My loader weighs a little over 3000 pounds and is bigger than his BX. Since I’ve gotten used to mine, when I borrowed his, I decided he needed some weights bad.


----------



## Brufab

I grease my bars, not sure if it does anything or not, usually after a hard weekend of cutting, alot of my cutting is flush with the dirt and alot of brush clearing that way I'm good to go for next time. One of those Lil bar greaser tools probly lasts me 7 years or more I do religiously grease the roller-nose bars on my Remingtons from the 60's when I take them out to play in the woods.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> I grease my bars, not sure if it does anything or not, usually after a hard weekend of cutting, alot of my cutting is flush with the dirt and alot of brush clearing that way I'm good to go for next time. One of those Lil bar greaser tools probly lasts me 7 years or more I do religiously grease the roller-nose bars on my Remingtons from the 60's when I take them out to play in the woods.


It's always better to grease bearings IMHO. I always put air tool oil in my 90s and impacts and all other air tools. I know barely anybody does it. Does it increase the life of it...who knows but grease and oil is cheap to I figure what the heck it cant hurt.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm of the "never oil/grease it" camp. I'm mostly a Stihl guy nowadays, and the Stihl bars don't even have the grease holes. I figure if the oiler is keeping up with the bar, it's probably getting all the lube it needs.


If a person cleans the rails out on thier saw bar with a horse shoe nail or some other thin pointy piece if metal every time he takes his chain off when swapping out chains. The tip should be getting plenty of bar oil for lubrication. Especially if the oiler's suction valve is opened all the way up!  If you are hand filing and not swapping out ground chains. Then the rails should be cleaned out at the end of every work day or every eight hours. I've never greased a saw tip and they most often last the life span of the bar with just the bar oil fir lube. However. They only last if you religiously clean the rails out at the end of every work day or chain swap! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

husqvarna257 said:


> We are in a drought right now so the rain barrel that gets water via a gutter on a 10-10 shed is low. I use that for the chicken water's . Water is low so lots of mice are decimating peoples gardens and eating all the fruit on trees. I have set up some 5 gallon bucket traps and get a few. I ferment mash for the chickens using apple cider vinegar and the other day it was low with only some liquid showing, the next morning I had the jonestown massacre for mice. there were 22in the bucket overnight.
> View attachment 1011630


 What are mice pelt price's on the fur market these days?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> If a person cleans the rails out on thier saw bar with a horse shoe nail or some other thin pointy piece if metal every time he takes his chain off when swapping out chains. The tip should be getting plenty of bar oil for lubrication. Especially if the oiler's suction valve is opened all the way up!  If you are hand filing and not swapping out ground chains. Then the rails should be cleaned out at the end of every work day or every eight hours. I've never greased a saw tip and they most often last the life span of the bar with just the bar oil fir lube. However. They only last if you religiously clean the rails out at the end of every work day or chain swap!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yeah, I've always cleaned the bar rails on a regular basis. For that matter, I clean the saw on a regular basis too. 

I run the oiler wide open on most of my saws, the one exception is probably my ms400. I've got the HO461 oiler guts inside of it and I have to turn it down when I'm running a 25" light on it.

After porting that saw and upgrading the oiler, I could run a 32" on it if I so desired. I have the 500i and the 044 hybrids/big bores for that, but the thought of running a 32" on a powerhead that weighs 1.5lbs lighter than a 044(and makes noticeably more power than a stock 044) does sound pretty appealing sometimes.


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> I found this list for wood. In the Northeast we call Hard Maple Rock Maple because it is just that, hard as a rock.


Sugar Maple is known as Hard Maple, Black Maple is Rock Maple (used for Gym floors and Bowling Alley floors).


----------



## MustangMike

We finally had some rain here today. Was up at the cabin over the WE and even though it rained up there Sat evening and Sun afternoon, nothing down here.

Supposed to be some more tomorrow.


----------



## MustangMike

My most used 2 saw combo is a 261 and 462 (both ported). The 261 does the liming and small bucking and the 462 does the bucking. (I have one with a 20" bar and one with a 24"). All are ported. I go to 77cc saws for 28" bars.


----------



## MustangMike

I found evidence that I believe was a deer/bear encounter up on my property several years ago.

There was a patch of ground with adult deer hair in it about 5' by 8" and several broken off little trees (up to 1.25").

I searched but could not find any other parts of the deer.

Based on the evidence, I believe a bear was going through the woods and caught the deer bedded down.

Judging by the broken trees there must have been a heck of a struggle.


----------



## MustangMike

There were 11 of us up at the cabin for the WE, and we utilized both gun cabinets, 

My Granddaughter finds interesting places to eat her lunch!


----------



## MustangMike

We cooked outside, split wood, shot guns, hiked and had a good time.

Note that we use Bluestone to protect the coffee pot handles from the flames.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> If a person cleans the rails out on thier saw bar with a horse shoe nail or some other thin pointy piece if metal every time he takes his chain off when swapping out chains. The tip should be getting plenty of bar oil for lubrication. Especially if the oiler's suction valve is opened all the way up!  If you are hand filing and not swapping out ground chains. Then the rails should be cleaned out at the end of every work day or every eight hours. I've never greased a saw tip and they most often last the life span of the bar with just the bar oil fir lube. However. They only last if you religiously clean the rails out at the end of every work day or chain swap!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



At least one of the Stihl raker filing gauges has hooks on one end specifically for cleaning the bar rails. Usually one swipe will do it. Mine fits both wide and narrow gauge chain.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> We cooked outside, split wood, shot guns, hiked and had a good time.
> 
> Note that we use Bluestone to protect the coffee pot handles from the flames.


Does the blue stone wick the excess heat to keep that cast iron from overheating?


----------



## Brufab

Anyone using jotel non catalytic wood stoves? I am currently contemplatingthis stove for the N-S loading


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Anyone using jotel non catalytic wood stoves? I am currently contemplatingthis stove for the N-S loading View attachment 1012077


That looks nice bet that heats the place up. I know that would work at my in laws place up north for sure.


----------



## MustangMike

Vtrombly said:


> Does the blue stone wick the excess heat to keep that cast iron from overheating?


Yes, Bluestone absorbs heat quite well.

It is a flat, fairly soft, puros stone. The only place in the world that has it are that part of NY and PA. Bluestone mining and Logging are big industries up there, especially as the farming has receded. Mostly Hard Maple, Ash, Black Cherry, and Red Oak. There are also some Birch and Beech, but I never see any White Oak, Chestnut Oak, Tulip or Hickory up there, all of which are fairly common down here. Logging is generally only trees over 14" diameter, there is no clear cutting.

It is ideal for walkways, steps and patios because you will not slip when it is wet. It is also very commonly used for windowsills and fireplace mantles.

In my old (small) cabin I have two pieces of it against the wall where the woodstove is. I tell folks I have "real sheetrock"!


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> That looks nice bet that heats the place up. I know that would work at my in laws place up north for sure.


Yea looking for something small and non catalytic since I have alot of popple to burn. The N-S loading will be easier for the wife to maintain a fire in. Looks like a place in Standish is a dealer for jotol stoves I will stop and see. Some wood burners I looked at have 6-12mo delivery time


----------



## 501Maico

Sawyer Rob said:


> CAT 1 3 points hitches are rated all over the board, depending on the brand/size tractor, they can be rated from several hundred to several thousands of pounds lift.
> 
> SR


Well, that was a time consuming mess. I would have sworn my tractor was a CAT 1 but it's Italian and looking through literature I couldn't find a CAT rating, just 1900 kg or 4188 lbs lift which sounded too high. Looking through some old pictures I saw CAT 2 stamped on the arms. It's been a while since I bought any implements but I think the balls come with different size holes for CAT 1 or CAT 2 implements.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> At least one of the Stihl raker filing gauges has hooks on one end specifically for cleaning the bar rails. Usually one swipe will do it. Mine fits both wide and narrow gauge chain.


Good to know!  I didn't know that the Stihl raker gage had a rail cleaner on it!


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good to know!  I didn't know that the Stihl raker gage had a rail cleaner on it!


I didn't know either. I use the corner of a steel 6" machinist ruler that closely fits a .050 bar.


----------



## 501Maico

I'm almost done with the pile. All of it has been straight and fairly knot free except for the crappy stuff on the bottom. I misjudged the amount of wood vs. storage space and should have all or almost all of the front row open for a handful of small trees I want to take down on my property and some oaks a neighbor 3 doors down wants removed.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Yea looking for something small and non catalytic since I have alot of popple to burn. The N-S loading will be easier for the wife to maintain a fire in. Looks like a place in Standish is a dealer for jotol stoves I will stop and see. Some wood burners I looked at have 6-12mo delivery time


I cant believe how low a stock these places have. I'm starting to believe these places are going to build per order where they wont carry it anymore in stock they build it per order.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Yes, Bluestone absorbs heat quite well.
> 
> It is a flat, fairly soft, puros stone. The only place in the world that has it are that part of NY and PA. Bluestone mining and Logging are big industries up there, especially as the farming has receded. Mostly Hard Maple, Ash, Black Cherry, and Red Oak. There are also some Birch and Beech, but I never see any White Oak, Chestnut Oak, Tulip or Hickory up there, all of which are fairly common down here. Logging is generally only trees over 14" diameter, there is no clear cutting.
> 
> It is ideal for walkways, steps and patios because you will not slip when it is wet. It is also very commonly used for windowsills and fireplace mantles.
> 
> In my old (small) cabin I have two pieces of it against the wall where the woodstove is. I tell folks I have "real sheetrock"!


That's good to know thanks ill have to use that when we cook with the cast iron up north.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> If a person cleans the rails out on thier saw bar with a horse shoe nail or some other thin pointy piece if metal every time he takes his chain off when swapping out chains.





Sierra_rider said:


> I've always cleaned the bar rails on a regular basis





turnkey4099 said:


> At least one of the Stihl raker filing gauges has hooks on one end specifically for cleaning the bar rails.


I have posted this before: a little ‘kit’ that I place in each saw case and tool bag, for field cleaning. 

Old toothbrush, used Sawzall blade, cut off paint brush. Basically ’free’ 

At home I use an air compressor. 



Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good to know!  I didn't know that the Stihl raker gage had a rail cleaner on it!



I got mine way back. I dunno if there is one currently in stock. I looked for a part number on it but there isn't any. Very convenient and don't have to go looking for something that will 'fit'.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> I cant believe how low a stock these places have. I'm starting to believe these places are going to build per order where they wont carry it anymore in stock they build it per order.


No doubt, my dad went with pleasant hearth wood burner because it was 800$ and made in USA I believe and up to 2200 sqft. That little jotul should fit nicely where I need it to go and the clearances are alot smaller than a bigger stove. I was gonna try Vermont castings aspen but the feedback I got here was 99% negative lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

turnkey4099 said:


> I got mine way back. I dunno if there is one currently in stock. I looked for a part number on it but there isn't any. Very convenient and don't have to go looking for something that will 'fit'.


I've had this one for quite awhile, but can't recall exactly where I acquired it. I didn't think it had a brand name on it, but lo and behold, it's a Mac! I don't think I've ever used it to set my rakers or check my angles, but I do use 
it to clean out my bars.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> It's always better to grease bearings IMHO. I always put air tool oil in my 90s and impacts and all other air tools. I know barely anybody does it. Does it increase the life of it...who knows but grease and oil is cheap to I figure what the heck it cant hurt.


Not all roller tip bars are designed to be greased . My Pioneer Oregon are , they came with a small packable grease gun for the roller tip . I give the nose a quick squirt every usage which is perhaps twice a year for my old girls . Most modern bar the oil groove on the rail is adequate to ensure flow to the roller tip bearing if the groove is cleaned periodically usually during routine bar maintenance & truing .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another day, rotary cutting!







AND another satisfied customer! lol

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> I have posted this before: a little ‘kit’ that I place in each saw case and tool bag, for field cleaning.
> 
> Old toothbrush, used Sawzall blade, cut off paint brush. Basically ’free’
> 
> At home I use an air compressor.
> 
> View attachment 1012215
> 
> Philbert


I just use the horse shoe nail on my log tape. With the exception of the air filter. I only clean my saw whenever I pack out of strip before packing into a new one. Cleaning it usually consists of a half a** blow out with air then back in the pickup. I sell my saws at half cost after six months and buy a new one. By then they've paid for themselves several times over!


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> We finally had some rain here today. Was up at the cabin over the WE and even though it rained up there Sat evening and Sun afternoon, nothing down here.
> 
> Supposed to be some more tomorrow.


It finally poured at our place in N.E. too and we really needed it. I was getting tired of watering the garden.


----------



## MustangMike

My Ruger M-77 in 300 Win Mag did very well today at the range. It is a Bi-Centennial gun with a tang safety.

I've put a lot of rounds through it over the years, so it prefers the bullet to be set out a little further than will fit in the magazine. If I want to hunt with 3 bullets in the gun I load one short to fit in the magazine, then put a long one on top of it and another long one in the chamber.

The short ones usually shoot 1.5 - 2" at 100 yds. Today, the long ones made a 7/16" 3 shot group. Then I adjusted the scope and the next two bullets were 5/8" apart in the pouring rain.

My load is a 168 grain Barnes TTSX over 78 grains of the original Norma MRP with a CCI mag primer. (This is the old MRP, Norma discontinued it then re-introduced it a little bit different). My Hornady third edition shows a max load of 79.2 produces 3,200 FPS.


----------



## JimR

You have to look hard for them but a pair of Bambi's was watching me come down off my hill yesterday after opening up some roads with my brush hog mower.


----------



## JimR

Opening up more roads on my hill that haven't been mowed in over 3 years. One of them was last done 12 years ago. That was not fun.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, we saw a pair just losing their spots on my property also, but I didn't see Mom around!

But it is encouraging we are seeing lots of twins being born.

MechanicMatt sent me a pic of 7 does in a field we have permission to hunt. Last year, there was nothing there, likely EHD.


----------



## jolj

JimR said:


> You have to LOL hard for them but a pair of Bambi's was watching me come down off my hill yesterday after opening up some roads with my brush hog mower.


I had 15 harvested off my land, so I can grow beans again & there are another five moving in to replace them.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Wow. I haven't been on here in a week or so. Been dealing with some stuff, and hosting family. This page gathers no moss! 

I had family here over the weekend, and we took my 10 year old nephew out shooting with his dad (my brother), and our dad. I started him off on a B.B. gun that I got at the local Ace, then he moved up to a .177 pellet gun. And finally, he squeezed off a few with a .22 rifle and a 9mm handgun. 

I haven't cut or split any firewood in over a week, and really need to get at it. Feeling guilty about not "earning my keep" around the house lately!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good to know!  I didn't know that the Stihl raker gage had a rail cleaner on it!


It does but you can't use it for a screwdriver or it will breakoff. I know a guy that did that.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> My Ruger M-77 in 300 Win Mag did very well today at the range. It is a Bi-Centennial gun with a tang safety.
> 
> I've put a lot of rounds through it over the years, so it prefers the bullet to be set out a little further than will fit in the magazine. If I want to hunt with 3 bullets in the gun I load one short to fit in the magazine, then put a long one on top of it and another long one in the chamber.
> 
> The short ones usually shoot 1.5 - 2" at 100 yds. Today, the long ones made a 7/16" 3 shot group. Then I adjusted the scope and the next two bullets were 5/8" apart in the pouring rain.
> 
> My load is a 168 grain Barnes TTSX over 78 grains of the original Norma MRP with a CCI mag primer. (This is the old MRP, Norma discontinued it then re-introduced it a little bit different). My Hornady third edition shows a max load of 79.2 produces 3,200 FPS.


Reminds me time to pull out the new 30-378 Weatherby and hit the range also . Last Moose Season it replaced my venerable Remington 700 . A little heavier to carry , but when loading 240 gr. partition silver tips its a one shot round .


----------



## MustangMike

I've done a lot of ballistic testing (on both wet newspaper and wet phone books) and other media and have concluded that bullet construction is far more important than bullet weight.

Because the Barns copper bullets open up with 4 pedals (instead of a full mushroom) they penetrate about 50% deeper than anything else. The spinning of the bullet makes the pedals cut veins and arteries like an arrowhead.


----------



## Aknutter

What NxNw is saying, if it's brown it's down...


----------



## svk

North by Northwest said:


> Reminds me time to pull out the new 30-378 Weatherby and hit the range also . Last Moose Season it replaced my venerable Remington 700 . A little heavier to carry , but when loading 240 gr. partition silver tips its a one shot round .


I’d love a 30-378 but nothing around here suitable to hunt. Even a long shot on deer would be 200 yards.

I have my dad’s 7mm WM in Mark V. Such a smooth action. Wouldn’t mind finding another.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I've done a lot of ballistic testing (on both wet newspaper and wet phone books) and other media and have concluded that bullet construction is far more important than bullet weight.
> 
> Because the Barns copper bullets open up with 4 pedals (instead of a full mushroom) they penetrate about 50% deeper than anything else. The spinning of the bullet makes the pedals cut veins and arteries like an arrowhead.


I know the BarnesX bullets have a great reputation but I read about a lot of early copper bullets failing so I’m still kind of gun shy. Obviously those kinks were worked out years ago. I did have a very vintage box of 30 caliber X bullets in my original reloading bin which I haven’t found yet. 

As I mentioned before I’ve had terrible luck with Nosler ballistic tip and wonderful luck with Nosler partition so I will stick with the partitions.


----------



## MustangMike

I liked and took lots of deer with the old Nosler Solid Base bullets. When they went to BT, the bullets were much more fragile, and I did not like them as much.

Partitions are very reliable, but do not give you great expansion.

I have not experienced any problems with the Barnes Copper bullets in either test media or game, and I like that they are lead free as I eat what I shoot.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> I know the BarnesX bullets have a great reputation but I read about a lot of early copper bullets failing so I’m still kind of gun shy. Obviously those kinks were worked out years ago. I did have a very vintage box of 30 caliber X bullets in my original reloading bin which I haven’t found yet.
> 
> As I mentioned before I’ve had terrible luck with Nosler ballistic tip and wonderful luck with Nosler partition so I will stick with the partitions.


 Nosler Partitions (NP's) are the finest all-around big game hunting bullet available today!

They will give some expansion at low velocities and VERY good expansion at med/hi velocities, and when the nose expands off, the base 2/3's drives in DEEP even after hitting heavy bone, even at higher velocities. I have shot truckloads of big game with NP's...

In another lifetime, I designed/swaged and sold bullets, (and mfg'd ammo) mostly copper/bonded core bullets. At one time myself and Bill Steiger were the only two bonded bullet mfg'ers (Bill was first) and to this day, I'm still using NP's.

NO other bullet works better at both, low and hi velocities all in one bullet!

SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good afternoon guys and gals. Happy hunting, for the best bullet in the best caliber for the game u hunt.


----------



## svk

I honestly wish there were more hunting opportunities up here. 

One deer per year for us and getting a bear permit maybe happens once every 3 years.

Unfortunately our deer hunting is too poor to offer a "trade a hunt" with someone in a different state.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Anyone using jotel non catalytic wood stoves? I am currently contemplatingthis stove for the N-S loading View attachment 1012077


I have a big Jotul insert. I'm sure it will last the rest of my life, BUT. My old insert was a Russo that had about 12" of firebox in the fireplace and 12" on the hearth. That was a lot of steel on the hearth, in the room. I could stack it tight N-S with 24" wood and get a 12 hour burn out of it. The new Jotul is flush with the face of the fireplace, and is only about 13" deep and 25" wide. I have to stack E-W so I get 3 pieces on the bottom, 2 in the middle and one on top. 5 hour burn time at best. When I explained my old stove to the Jotul dealer he said I wasn't going to get the burn times or heat off the Jotul as I did the old Russo. They were comparing apples to oranges. Your free standing Jotul should be a great stove. My wife wanted a Pretty stove. The Jotul is a pretty insert. She got what she wanted.


----------



## sundance

MustangMike said:


> I liked and took lots of deer with the old Nosler Solid Base bullets. When they went to BT, the bullets were much more fragile, and I did not like them as much.
> 
> Partitions are very reliable, but do not give you great expansion.
> 
> I have not experienced any problems with the Barnes Copper bullets in either test media or game, and I like that they are lead free as I eat what I shoot.


I really liked the old Nosler Solid Base as well. Great bullets. I'm sure I still have some in .25, one of these days I'll have to dig. Haven't loaded for the .257 Roberts in years.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I've done a lot of ballistic testing (on both wet newspaper and wet phone books) and other media and have concluded that bullet construction is far more important than bullet weight.
> 
> Because the Barns copper bullets open up with 4 pedals (instead of a full mushroom) they penetrate about 50% deeper than anything else. The spinning of the bullet makes the pedals cut veins and arteries like an arrowhead.


I don't put phone books in the reefer brother . Bullet construction & design effect accuracy & penetration . Weight & density determines downrange shocking power . Shocking power ultimately determines how far large game travels . I have hunted Moose , Elk , Caribou & Bear all over North America . Have handloaded every long rifle cartridge from .222 , .308 , 30-06 , 300 Win-Mag .416 Rigby & 300 Rum to my current Weatherby 30-.378 & buddies . 338-.378 ! P.S. When your loading Belted Magnums , bullet design & weight combination is imperative ! I prefer 240 gr. Woodleigh or 200 gr. Weatherby Silver tips .


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> I’d love a 30-378 but nothing around here suitable to hunt. Even a long shot on deer would be 200 yards.
> 
> I have my dad’s 7mm WM in Mark V. Such a smooth action. Wouldn’t mind finding another.


I have shot a few Short Mag . rifles in 7mm excellent cartridge & ballistics . For deer in open country I would take it over the venerable .308 . P.S. I picked up the V-Backcountry as a quick solution for Moose here in Northern Ontario & Elk in Montana & strong enough for Dull Ram out West brother . Loaded with 120 gr of powder & a belted 180 gr bullet it will reach out with lethal results quite well .


----------



## North by Northwest

sundance said:


> I really liked the old Nosler Solid Base as well. Great bullets. I'm sure I still have some in .25, one of these days I'll have to dig. Haven't loaded for the .257 Roberts in years.


I had loaded Remington Nozler partitions for yrs for my Remigton 30-06 BDL. Excellent all around bullet design with very impressive ballistics ! Actually still have some that I hand load for my Marlin 450 Big bore for swamp bucks in Northern Michigan .


----------



## MustangMike

For those of us that don't shoot a big game animal every week, ballistic testing will give you a lot of valuable information that you may never realize from hunting when bullets are often not recovered.

How long it takes for the bullet to open, how deeply it penetrates, diameter of expansion and retained bullet weight are all important factors. I also prefer to see a uniform mushroom as it will reduce planning after impact.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> For those of us that don't shoot a big game animal every week, ballistic testing will give you a lot of valuable information that you may never realize from hunting when bullets are often not recovered.
> 
> How long it takes for the bullet to open, how deeply it penetrates, diameter of expansion and retained bullet weight are all important factors. I also prefer to see a uniform mushroom as it will reduce planning after impact.


Then fully bonded bullets are your ultimate choice in a Magnum cartridge where weight retention is paramount brother ! P.S. I have loaded & shot both Barnes & Hornaday both excellent bullets , locally Hornaday is a larger seller today not sure why perhaps economics , been a while since I have purchased any , they were my go to for .222 , .223 & 22 Hornet for varmint shooting back in the day lol.


----------



## Logger nate

Boss brought his 880 up to flush cut the stumps on the camp ground sale. Kinda surprised it didn’t really seem any faster than the 500i .

Not the greatest comparison. Maybe it will help Kodiak Kid get a idea what the 500i is like.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> For those of us that don't shoot a big game animal every week, ballistic testing will give you a lot of valuable information that you may never realize from hunting when bullets are often not recovered.
> 
> How long it takes for the bullet to open, how deeply it penetrates, diameter of expansion and retained bullet weight are all important factors. I also prefer to see a uniform mushroom as it will reduce planning after impact.


 Over the years I've found that I get the fastest kills when the bullet expands FAST, then penetrates deeply, going on through leaving an exit hole. Most lung shot animals run "at least" a little ways...

That's what makes the NP's shine, no pedals to slow the bullet down, retarding deep penetration. The full diameter shank really goes deep, almost always exiting and that's what I want.

As a bullet mfg'er, I have tested thousands of bullets, my own and many other brands, many in live animals under hunting conditions, and that's been my findings. Water jugs, 55gallon bbls, phone books ect., isn't the same as live animals, at least that also has been my findings.

I'm not into any of that "stuff" anymore and I'm glad to be away from it and put it behind me, even though I still have most of my swage press' ect...

SR


----------



## JimR

jolj said:


> I had 15 harvested off my land, so I can grow beans again & there are another five moving in to replace them.


My farmer friend has deer issues too.


----------



## MustangMike

It is not just my personal testing ... Field and Stream recently tested 5 high performance bullets and at 150 yds the Barnes copper bullet had the greatest expanded diameter and the deepest penetration.

I presume they used ballistic gelatin.

It did not do well at 800 yds, but I don't hunt that distance.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> It is not just my personal testing ... Field and Stream recently tested 5 high performance bullets and at 150 yds the Barnes copper bullet had the greatest expanded diameter and the deepest penetration.
> 
> I presume they used ballistic gelatin.
> 
> It did not do well at 800 yds, but I don't hunt that distance.


500 yds is the longest kill I have had to date on a Mule Deer Stag with a tripod .


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> Over the years I've found that I get the fastest kills when the bullet expands FAST, then penetrates deeply, going on through leaving an exit hole. Most lung shot animals run "at least" a little ways...
> 
> That's what makes the NP's shine, no pedals to slow the bullet down, retarding deep penetration. The full diameter shank really goes deep, almost always exiting and that's what I want.
> 
> As a bullet mfg'er, I have tested thousands of bullets, my own and many other brands, many in live animals under hunting conditions, and that's been my findings. Water jugs, 55gallon bbls, phone books ect., isn't the same as live animals, at least that also has been my findings.
> 
> I'm not into any of that "stuff" anymore and I'm glad to be away from it and put it behind me, even though I still have most of my swage press' ect...
> 
> SR


Yeah , pedals would disintegrate under the extreme pressure of the .378 lol.


----------



## MustangMike

You should try them sometime and see, you may be surprised. They are pretty rugged.

My 300 Win Mag sends the 168 grain bullets about the same velocity you would send a 200 grain bullet, so I don't see why they would not work for you.


----------



## chipper1

Scroungers out back.
Any of the three would be an easy shot. But all I took out today was a woodchuck with the. 17HMR and a huge 17gr ballistic tipped round .


----------



## singinwoodwackr

rarefish383 said:


> When I told my cousin about the stings he said he went half his life with no reaction to stings. Then one day he got hit several times by Yellow Jackets, and just kept working along. One of his guys who happened to be highly allergic, saw him and said, “Boss, we gotta get you to the hospital, you are having a reaction “ . By the time they got there his throat was tightening up. Now he Carrie’s an EPI pen. But from what I’ve heard, you can go from no reaction with one incident, to dead on the next. I should take them more seriously.


Yup. People who are normally “immune” to stings get to where the body is overloaded and then…what happened here. The body develops a tolerance…to a point. When that point is reached…

anyone who works where this is a possible issue should have several up to date Epipens handy. This, imo, should be mandatory.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I've always cleaned the bar rails on a regular basis. For that matter, I clean the saw on a regular basis too.
> 
> I run the oiler wide open on most of my saws, the one exception is probably my ms400. I've got the HO461 oiler guts inside of it and I have to turn it down when I'm running a 25" light on it.
> 
> After porting that saw and upgrading the oiler, I could run a 32" on it if I so desired. I have the 500i and the 044 hybrids/big bores for that, but the thought of running a 32" on a powerhead that weighs 1.5lbs lighter than a 044(and makes noticeably more power than a stock 044) does sound pretty appealing sometimes.


So, 400 vs a 462…what would you pick?
I picked up a 462 the others day at the saw store…insanely light, nice balance with the 28 that was on it. Not like the old days, lol…
Have not seen a 400 yet


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Lionsfan said:


> I've had this one for quite awhile, but can't recall exactly where I acquired it. I didn't think it had a brand name on it, but lo and behold, it's a Mac! I don't think I've ever used it to set my rakers or check my angles, but I do use View attachment 1012246
> it to clean out my bars.


Wow, wha happened to the fingers?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

JimR said:


> Opening up more roads on my hill that haven't been mowed in over 3 years. One of them was last done 12 years ago. That was not fun.
> View attachment 1012317


Used to do that on the family ranch in Cloverdale, ca…miss that place.


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, 400 vs a 462…what would you pick?
> I picked up a 462 the others day at the saw store…insanely light, nice balance with the 28 that was on it. Not like the old days, lol…
> Have not seen a 400 yet


Congrats on the new acquisition.

I actually run a 462R at work, so I'm familiar with both of them. I did the wrap handle kit on my 400, between that and oiler upgrade, the 462R would've made more financial sense. However I wanted the lightest rear handle saw for climbing that could still run a 25 or 28" bar...so the 400 was the clear winner on that front. In the past, I've run a 362R and really liked that except for the lack of power...the 400 handles like the 362, but almost pulls like the 462.

I like the 400 so much, that climbing is only a small amount of what I do with it. It's also my "small" falling saw...for times I don't need the 500i. I ported it and did some milling to the squish band and base, so it can actually run a 32". That being said, I run the 32" on the 500i usually. On my 462R work saw, I'm running a 28" lightweight.

Ok, so final verdict...depends. If I already have a small limbing saw and want a falling saw, probably the 462. In my case...I already owned a 50cc and then had multiple 70, 76, 90, &122cc saws. The 400 seemed like it kinda plugged the 60cc hole in my line up(weight-wise at least.)


----------



## Jeffkrib

Did some scrounging on the weekend at my best mate place from primary school, he’s on 40 acres of mainly wooded land. Plenty of dead Euc’s around the place, we felled 3 trees. The first one my mate cut down. I told him there was a fair bit of leverage up high and it would go the wrong way…. And it did. The next tree I felled and it fell as I predicted. 3rd tree I felled, I was pretty sure it was going to go one way but my mate was sure I was wrong. I followed his way of thinking and ended up with pic below, hung up on a tree next to it stuck on the hinge. I cleared out the hinge but it wouldn’t move. Ended up persuading it with a snatch strap and 4WD.

Had to unhook the trailer and park it on a hill. Ended up with a good load of dead dry timber ½ cord. This stuff’s going to the 2024 pile.


----------



## JimR

singinwoodwackr said:


> Used to do that on the family ranch in Cloverdale, ca…miss that place.


It is one of my favorite chores bombing around mowing the roads. The deer up there just stand there watching me mow. Clearing one of those old roads was no fun with 3 and 4 inch trees on it. My Husqvarna 550XP made life easy.


----------



## JustJeff

I prefer 170gr Remington core lokt in my 30-30 creedmore. Put 3 inside a silver dollar at 100 yards provided I do my job. After 3 they start to string up as the barrel heats. Typical lever. Put that bullet where it should go and it takes deer quickly. I prefer to measure my distance shots in feet, not in 100's of yards. Made a bad shot once stretching the effective range of the 30-30. Got the deer eventually but there was a bit of suffering and I felt so bad I bought a 25-06 for longer ranges. Although I busted milk jugs out to 450, I keep shots much closer. Love the 25-06, what a great caliber


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> I honestly wish there were more hunting opportunities up here.
> 
> One deer per year for us and getting a bear permit maybe happens once every 3 years.
> 
> Unfortunately our deer hunting is too poor to offer a "trade a hunt" with someone in a different state.


You would love that 7 mm on a Caribou hunt out east . I go every yr late fall after deer season Northern Quebec .


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> You should try them sometime and see, you may be surprised. They are pretty rugged.
> 
> My 300 Win Mag sends the 168 grain bullets about the same velocity you would send a 200 grain bullet, so I don't see why they would not work for you.


Think I will brother , perhaps in 180 gr. Lots of time prior to the small game opener , where I do a lot of last minute bench testing out & hunting camp prior to Moose Season Rifle opener .


----------



## Vtrombly

I have a Stevens 325 here that I used for years up in northern Mi. Bolt action in .30 .30 which all I ever see is levers. Thing is a tack driver was made from surplus machine gun barrels from the war. It still has a government stamped star on the barrel. I've taken down quite a few deer with it over the years with it. It was given to me by my grandfather and I drilled and tapped it for a side mount scope. I've always used Winchester silver tip and all the deer I ever shot with it dropped right in a pile. Its been a safe queen for a long while now though because I don't get up there during deer season as much since my wife's health. I mainly use a muzzleloader down here in southern Mi I've got a couple with that also.


----------



## Brufab

Got a quote on the small jotol F 602 V2 woodburner its 1479$ guy ordered 4 in spring for sept/oct delivery. Wish I could see 1 in person before I put a deposit down.


----------



## Brufab

What does a .17 do to a woodchuck @chipper1 i thought I read that the fps is insane on that particular round.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sierra_rider said:


> Congrats on the new acquisition.
> 
> I actually run a 462R at work, so I'm familiar with both of them. I did the wrap handle kit on my 400, between that and oiler upgrade, the 462R would've made more financial sense. However I wanted the lightest rear handle saw for climbing that could still run a 25 or 28" bar...so the 400 was the clear winner on that front. In the past, I've run a 362R and really liked that except for the lack of power...the 400 handles like the 362, but almost pulls like the 462.
> 
> I like the 400 so much, that climbing is only a small amount of what I do with it. It's also my "small" falling saw...for times I don't need the 500i. I ported it and did some milling to the squish band and base, so it can actually run a 32". That being said, I run the 32" on the 500i usually. On my 462R work saw, I'm running a 28" lightweight.
> 
> Ok, so final verdict...depends. If I already have a small limbing saw and want a falling saw, probably the 462. In my case...I already owned a 50cc and then had multiple 70, 76, 90, &122cc saws. The 400 seemed like it kinda plugged the 60cc hole in my line up(weight-wise at least.)


I see am out of date on the Stihl saws. I never heard of a 362 R so looked it up. I see it is a C M at that. What is the "R"

My main saw is the MS362 purchased when they first came out. Many an hour and lots of cords on it. Mostly 20" bar but have run a 28" for felling big trees. Pulls it all right but then cam the MS441 What a difference!!!!


----------



## SimonHS

turnkey4099 said:


> I see am out of date on the Stihl saws. I never heard of a 362 R so looked it up. I see it is a C M at that. What is the "R"



Full wrap handle.



https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms362r/


----------



## MustangMike

Stihl has made 3 different versions of the MS 362.

The first version did not offer computer control and had a crappy air filter and less power. The latest version is 1/2 lb lighter than the previous version.


----------



## jolj

MustangMike said:


> Stihl has made 3 different versions of the MS 362.
> 
> The first version did not offer computer control and had a crappy air filter and less power. The latest version is 1/2 lb lighter than the previous version.


So you are saying it is a good saw!?!!?


----------



## Sierra_rider

turnkey4099 said:


> I see am out of date on the Stihl saws. I never heard of a 362 R so looked it up. I see it is a C M at that. What is the "R"
> 
> My main saw is the MS362 purchased when they first came out. Many an hour and lots of cords on it. Mostly 20" bar but have run a 28" for felling big trees. Pulls it all right but then cam the MS441 What a difference!!!!


As said above, it's the wrap handle. Except for my top handles, all my saws are wrap models. I like the 400, imagine all the good points of a later 362, but with 441 power.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> I have a Stevens 325 here that I used for years up in northern Mi. Bolt action in .30 .30 which all I ever see is levers. Thing is a tack driver was made from surplus machine gun barrels from the war. It still has a government stamped star on the barrel. I've taken down quite a few deer with it over the years with it. It was given to me by my grandfather and I drilled and tapped it for a side mount scope. I've always used Winchester silver tip and all the deer I ever shot with it dropped right in a pile. Its been a safe queen for a long while now though because I don't get up there during deer season as much since my wife's health. I mainly use a muzzleloader down here in southern Mi I've got a couple with that also.


Love Muzzle loader Season in Northern Michigan in December . I have a Thompson Centre fire with a Bushnell Trophy T 3×9 scope in 50 Caliber currently utilize Hornaday SST polymer tip for one shot kills . Got the smoker full of Caribou jerky (sweet & spicy) Cajun rubbed in Hickory (20 lbs) for my Michigander hunting buddies during our late nite poker & Budweiser Marathons at Deer Camp !  P.S. Still have my late Uncle's Stevens 16 Guage Repeater Vince . I was given it on my 16th Birthday when I purchased my 1st Honda CT-90 . Travelled over 10,000 miles on that trail bike with the Steven's in the fork scabbord hunting Quail & Hungarian Partridge & Prarie Chicken. Steven's great Company , Chicopee Falls Massachusetts. Wow memories , forever brother


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> What does a .17 do to a woodchuck @chipper1 i thought I read that the fps is insane on that particular round.


Check out the 22 Hornet Ballistics BF . Actually , a Red Mist sums it up pretty well brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> I have a Stevens 325 here that I used for years up in northern Mi. Bolt action in .30 .30 which all I ever see is levers. Thing is a tack driver was made from surplus machine gun barrels from the war. It still has a government stamped star on the barrel. I've taken down quite a few deer with it over the years with it. It was given to me by my grandfather and I drilled and tapped it for a side mount scope. I've always used Winchester silver tip and all the deer I ever shot with it dropped right in a pile. Its been a safe queen for a long while now though because I don't get up there during deer season as much since my wife's health. I mainly use a muzzleloader down here in southern Mi I've got a couple with that also.


Silver tips are quality rounds at a very fair price point .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Scroungers out back.
> Any of the three would be an easy shot. But all I took out today was a woodchuck with the. 17HMR and a huge 17gr ballistic tipped round .
> View attachment 1012512


All grass fed, I bet barbequed woodchuck would be awesome!


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> Silver tips are quality rounds at a very fair price point .


Do they still make silvertips?? I remember my Uncle Bob shooting those in his .32 Win. spec.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> Do they still make silvertips?? I remember my Uncle Bob shooting those in his .32 Win. spec.


North here there still on the shelves , something about Uncles LF . They always had the coolest firearms . My Uncle also had a Marlin Octagon barrel 1892 chambered in 32 Special . He used it for killing coyotes out in the cow pastures . Couldn't pry it away from him in a Hurricane . Cool old dude , miss him dearly !


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> UUp
> 
> North here there still on the shelves , something about Uncles LF . They always had the coolest firearms . My Uncle also had a Marlin Octagon barrel 1892 chambered in 32 Special . He used it for killing coyotes out in the cow pastures . Couldn't pry it away from him in a Hurricane . Cool old dude , miss him dearly !


How far North??


----------



## North by Northwest

singinwoodwackr said:


> Yup. People who are normally “immune” to stings get to where the body is overloaded and then…what happened here. The body develops a tolerance…to a point. When that point is reached…
> 
> anyone who works where this is a possible issue should have several up to date Epipens handy. This, imo, should be mandatory.


Yep , very good point on the epipen brother ! I remember my 1st experience of Dad's not always being right during my 15th yr. We were installing a new pump on the farm 300 ' from the homestead down a 30 ' hilly knoll . Dad was busy piping up the footvalve , when he noticed me preoccupied with a small wasp nest under the far eve of the 4'×8' pump house . He loudly exclaimed don't bother them & they won't bother you boy ! . Pass my the other pipe wrench , & pipe dope . Suddenly a wasp circles by & stings me on the forehead . Dad states far from the heart , put some cold spring water on this rag , hold it on your forehead . A few minutes later he turns around & stares at me & yells get on the tractor . Apparently both my eyes were closing up . Back to the house we drove in high gear , fastest that old ford ever ran lol . 2 antihistamine & a call to the doc . I had hives all over my body when the doc showed up a hr later , gave me a further shot & prescription for 3 days . I got stung again last yr on the Dynaglide , small critter for a wasp , down my shirt one sting by my left chest & two silver dollar hives developed on my left arm 3 hrs later . A antihistamine & dab of calamine lotion on the hives solved my current issue . Picked up 2 epipens the next day . So I see a few wasps & nothing but a dust trail for me brother


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> How far North??


About 150 miles from you as the crow flys brother !


----------



## MustangMike

jolj said:


> So you are saying it is a good saw!?!!?


The new ones are, yes, but not as good as the 400 (which has further improvements + more size).


----------



## LondonNeil

And cost!

What do you guys think of echo?


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> And cost!
> 
> What do you guys think of echo?


Good saws , fair pricing , ridiculas expressed warranty policy !


----------



## olyman

Jeffkrib said:


> Did some scrounging on the weekend at my best mate place from primary school, he’s on 40 acres of mainly wooded land. Plenty of dead Euc’s around the place, we felled 3 trees. The first one my mate cut down. I told him there was a fair bit of leverage up high and it would go the wrong way…. And it did. The next tree I felled and it fell as I predicted. 3rd tree I felled, I was pretty sure it was going to go one way but my mate was sure I was wrong. I followed his way of thinking and ended up with pic below, hung up on a tree next to it stuck on the hinge. I cleared out the hinge but it wouldn’t move. Ended up persuading it with a snatch strap and 4WD.
> 
> Had to unhook the trailer and park it on a hill. Ended up with a good load of dead dry timber ½ cord. This stuff’s going to the 2024 pile.
> View attachment 1012525
> 
> View attachment 1012526
> 
> View attachment 1012527


you run into many snakes out there in the woods??????


----------



## LondonNeil

I'm watching a used echo cs500-es on the bay. If it doesn't sell I may make an offer. Seller clearly can't be bothered as haven't cleaned it for photos and it's description says.


'Starts fine, runs but needs a tweak as when throttles up the revs die. Has sat in storage for a few years.'. Supposedly light use. I'm thinking gummed high jet in the carb but what other possible problems could cause that?


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> Good saws , fair pricing , ridiculas expressed warranty policy !


Like to run one of those 1201 some time.


----------



## Brufab

North by Northwest said:


> Silver tips are quality rounds at a very fair price point .


I have seen research with the Winchester silver tip bullets that they are capable of armor piercing


----------



## Vtrombly

LondonNeil said:


> I'm watching a used echo cs500-es on the bay. If it doesn't sell I may make an offer. Seller clearly can't be bothered as haven't cleaned it for photos and it's description says.
> 
> 
> 'Starts fine, runs but needs a tweak as when throttles up the revs die. Has sat in storage for a few years.'. Supposedly light use. I'm thinking gummed high jet in the carb but what other possible problems could cause that?


Only other thing I could think of right of hand is ignition, crapping module or...old or fouled plug.


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> I have seen research with the Winchester silver tip bullets that they are capable of armor piercing


Yeah , that pretty well sums up their Moose stopping tradition brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

Squareground3691 said:


> Like to run one of those 1201 some time.


116 cc Old School Muscle Saw ..Yeehaw


----------



## Brufab

I have quite a few pcs of echo power equipment. Never had any issues. Strimmers blowers and saws. Can't beat them on price and reliability. I haven't experienced any warranty issues either. They replaced a coil on a cs400 that I was cutting in the water with that was just out of warranty. Guy said saw had water in it, But 30$ later and noticed I had a new coil in the saw when I got it home, usually 2 pulls on choke 1 off choke to get anything running that is echo. Once warm, 1 pull is all you need.


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> 116 cc Old School Muscle Saw ..Yeehaw


Here some muscle lol . 
View attachment IMG_0160.MOV


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Here some muscle lol .
> View attachment 1012705


Likewise squareground   thats a sweet mac you got!


----------



## Brufab

Weird I'm not getting any sound from squaregrounds vid or mine??? And mine is definitely loud


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Likewise squareground   thats a sweet mac you got!



Letter rip tater chip lol . Thanks bud


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Here some muscle lol .
> View attachment 1012705


Looked like a wind vane in that video, I see it lined on "North by Northwest"


Brufab said:


> Weird I'm not getting any sound from squaregrounds vid or mine??? And mine is definitely loud


This silencers are working well lol.
Works fine on my end, turn your volume up.


Squareground3691 said:


> Like to run one of those 1201 some time.


Never ran one, but when I was at Randy's GTG yrs ago one of the guys had just gotten one. They fueled her up and man, what a ground pounder!


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> What does a .17 do to a woodchuck @chipper1 i thought I read that the fps is insane on that particular round.


One of two things, it punctures the skin and then goes into whatever cavity it can make it to and opens up, or it just hits and opens up and puts a 1"x1" cavity into them. 


Lionsfan said:


> All grass fed, I bet barbequed woodchuck would be awesome!


Swing by, I have it hanging out back waiting for you.


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Here some muscle lol .
> View attachment 1012705


The bigger the wood gets it doesn’t faze it actually gets better .


----------



## chipper1

Here's a video of it.
I can't find the one of it racing an 880(iirc), but it was pretty awesome hearing the sound of both of those saws sync up in the cut   .


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Here's a video of it.
> I can't find the one of it racing an 880(iirc), but it was pretty awesome hearing the sound of both of those saws sync up in the cut   .



Nice Brett yea they do sound good eh , wondering what a ported one would do heck yea !!


----------



## Vtrombly

Alright looks like I'll have to get in on all these American noisemakers.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> Alright looks like I'll have to get in on all these American noisemakers.


View attachment IMG_0195.MOV

View attachment IMG_0396.MOV


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> View attachment 1012719
> 
> View attachment 1012720


I have a Pro Mac 10-10 that I will have to get out here this fall too. Only other Mac I have is some weird 440 frankensaw that I need a muffler and a recoil for. They are old American Muscle for sure though.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> I have a Pro Mac 10-10 that I will have to get out here this fall too. Only other Mac I have is some weird 440 frankensaw that I need a muffler and a recoil for. They are old American Muscle for sure though.


Yea , hard not to like the sounds of the old Macs there something special.


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , hard not to like the sounds of the old Macs there something special.


That's how the old Homelite gear sounds. Has that crisp loud Crackle at idle. I need to wire EDM myself up a .404 sprocket for it at work I have a couple 32in bars that would be perfect for the gear drive.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Here's a video of it.
> I can't find the one of it racing an 880(iirc), but it was pretty awesome hearing the sound of both of those saws sync up in the cut   .



Wow that saw is smooooooth in the cut! There's a guy on here that sells those saws and some other hard to find saws that don't make it to usa soil. The big ol echo is a dream saw for sure.


----------



## jolj

olyman said:


> you run into many snakes out there in the woods??????


And spiders, no bears.


----------



## olyman

jolj said:


> And spiders, no bears.


yecccccchhhh..snakes.....


----------



## North by Northwest

Robin Woods ?


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Robin Woods ?


Yep, night rogue on the other place. That's where Heath got the one they were running in that video I posted.


----------



## turnkey4099

SimonHS said:


> Full wrap handle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms362r/


Thanks.


----------



## turnkey4099

Sierra_rider said:


> As said above, it's the wrap handle. Except for my top handles, all my saws are wrap models. I like the 400, imagine all the good points of a later 362, but with 441 power.



I I weren't so old, I would be really tempted. The way my work "day" is down to around 3 hours I don't figure I'll be swinging saws too many more years.

In for hernia surgery on the 12th. I've been putting time in on the willow bush but no lifting anything heavy. Lots of noodling rounds down to easy lift size.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's some serious reclaiming of some farmland here on my place, I have a few overgrown acres I want to expand a hayfield, into,







Sometimes I drove in right over the brush, hogging it out, and sometimes I backed in with the rotary cutter up about ten inches and then drove ahead with it down.

Either way, my Brush Bull really eats that one-to-two-inch brush up!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's some serious reclaiming of some farmland here on my place, I have a few overgrown acres I want to expand a hayfield, into,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I drove in right over the brush, hogging it out, and sometimes I backed in with the rotary cutter up about ten inches and then drove ahead with it down.
> 
> Either way, my Brush Bull really eats that one-to-two-inch brush up!
> 
> SR


That's a beasty unit Rob. What does the manual say for the biggest it can do.
That looks looooong too.
I have a Land Pride unit, iirc it says it will do 4" trees, like I want to drive over a 4" tree . I think mine is 35-85hp, it's there middle of the rd unit. I can't imagine how HD their heaviest unit is, mine is a 60" and it's 998lbs iirc.
Here's my beast's.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> That's a beasty unit Rob. What does the manual say for the biggest it can do.
> That looks looooong too.
> I have a Land Pride unit, iirc it says it will do 4" trees, like I want to drive over a 4" tree . I think mine is 35-85hp, it's there middle of the rd unit. I can't imagine how HD their heaviest unit is, mine is a 60" and it's 998lbs iirc.
> Here's my beast's.


 I think your manual has a misprint in it, Land Pride cutters with 130hp gearboxes on them are only rated for 3" tree's.

Mine in the above pict. has a 120HP gearbox on it and is considered a medium duty by Woods, I've taken out 5" pines, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it! It will take out 3" pines all day long, but I'd hate to have to do that too. lol

It's hardwoods that are hard on those gearboxes, not to mention the driveline in the tractor!

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> That's a beasty unit Rob. What does the manual say for the biggest it can do.
> That looks looooong too.
> I have a Land Pride unit, iirc it says it will do 4" trees, like I want to drive over a 4" tree . I think mine is 35-85hp, it's there middle of the rd unit. I can't imagine how HD their heaviest unit is, mine is a 60" and it's 998lbs iirc.
> Here's my beast's.
> View attachment 1012830


One fine tractor Brett , what hp can’t see model was looking at the L3302 real nice it on my radar ,


----------



## Vtrombly

olyman said:


> yecccccchhhh..snakes.....


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think your manual has a misprint in it, Land Pride cutters with 130hp gearboxes on them are only rated for 3" tree's.
> 
> Mine in the above pict. has a 120HP gearbox on it and is considered a medium duty by Woods, I've taken out 5" pines, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it! It will take out 3" pines all day long, but I'd hate to have to do that too. lol
> 
> It's hardwoods that are hard on those gearboxes, not to mention the driveline in the tractor!
> 
> SR


You're right, 3".
But I'm not planning on doing anything over 2, unless I can swing it over it just behind the tractor tires on the corner. Now I have dropped it down on a rotten stump or two after getting all the fencing off but what was pinched.


And 130hp .


Never knew it had a dishpan either .




Squareground3691 said:


> One fine tractor Brett , what hp can’t see model was looking at the L3302 real nice it on my radar ,


It's a Kubota L3800, 37.4hp iirc, but after being wrong as much as I was above, you should probably look that up .

Edit, looks like I was off a few lbs on the weight too lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> You're right, 3".
> But I'm not planning on doing anything over 2, unless I can swing it over it just behind the tractor tires on the corner. Now I have dropped it down on a rotten stump or two after getting all the fencing off but what was pinched.
> View attachment 1012882
> 
> And 130hp .
> View attachment 1012883
> 
> Never knew it had a dishpan either .
> View attachment 1012885
> 
> 
> It's a Kubota L3800, 37.4hp iirc, but after being wrong as much as I was above, you should probably look that up .
> 
> Edit, looks like I was off a few lbs on the weight too lol.
> 
> View attachment 1012888


 That is a pretty HD rotary cutter, nice. The pan on the bottom is normally called a "stump jumper".

Anyway, be careful of how big of trees you take out with a small tractor, a small tractors PTO driveline isn't made for that kind of stress, you will snap it internally. I've seen it happen, but you have a nice setup!

SR


----------



## JustPlainJeff

You guys both have bigger, heavier duty tractors as well as rotary cutters than I do. I've got my little 4' Land Pride on my little BX, and it's only rated to cut up to 1" stuff according to the manual. I try to not even get close to the 1" max if possible. I cringe every time that I even hit a rock or a stump while brush hogging. I'm wanting a 75'ish HP tractor and larger cutter in the worst way, but have already spent a lot of money this year, and am trying to tighten the purse strings for another year or two before making any larger purchases. The little one of mine DOES do a nice job on the trails around my house and through the woods though.


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think your manual has a misprint in it, Land Pride cutters with 130hp gearboxes on them are only rated for 3" tree's.
> 
> Mine in the above pict. has a 120HP gearbox on it and is considered a medium duty by Woods, I've taken out 5" pines, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it! It will take out 3" pines all day long, but I'd hate to have to do that too. lol
> 
> It's hardwoods that are hard on those gearboxes, not to mention the driveline in the tractor!
> 
> SR


I have the RCR1872 & it is 72" wide X 110" Long, my cutting capacity is 2", 20-65 horsepower.
I would not cut anything 2" with a rotary cutter, a chainsaw or weedeater blade.
I bought my to mower the open land, not clear trees.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

jolj said:


> I have the RCR1872 & it is 72" wide X 110" Long, my cutting capacity is 2", 20-65 horsepower.
> *I would not cut anything 2" with a rotary cutter*, a chainsaw or weedeater blade.
> I bought my to mower the open land, not clear trees.


 With "A" rotary cutter, or with YOUR rotary cutter?

I wouldn't live long enough to cut everything I have to cut, if I used a weedeater/blade or chainsaw!!!

My cutter as is chippers cutter, is made to cut heavy brush, and that's exactly how I use mine.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I


Sawyer Rob said:


> Nosler Partitions (NP's) are the finest all-around big game hunting bullet available today!
> 
> They will give some expansion at low velocities and VERY good expansion at med/hi velocities, and when the nose expands off, the base 2/3's drives in DEEP even after hitting heavy bone, even at higher velocities. I have shot truckloads of big game with NP's...
> 
> In another lifetime, I designed/swaged and sold bullets, (and mfg'd ammo) mostly copper/bonded core bullets. At one time myself and Bill Steiger were the only two bonded bullet mfg'ers (Bill was first) and to this day, I'm still using NP's.
> 
> NO other bullet works better at both, low and hi velocities all in one bullet!
> 
> SR


I've recoverd several NP 180gr bullets from Blacktail fired out of a 30-06. Every one I've recoverd had the front segment of lead completely separated from the bullet at the partition. Thus creating a tremendous loss in weight retention. That being said. It dosent really matter, because deer die very easily with a well placed shot from just about any type of hunting bullet fired out of a 30-06 class or above cartridge . IMOP The NP is a good deer, Rocky Mountain Elk, or moose hunting projectile. However, for big Coastal Brown Bear, Bison or Roosevelt Elk. It's the Swift A-frame for me. Also, IMOP The Swift A-frame is far more superior to any other hunting bullet for weight retention and energy transfer. The A-frame is a favorite amongst many Alaskan big game guides for stopping power. Don't get me wrong. The Barns XTP Is also a proven bullet as well as the NP. A friend of mine had to shoot his 9.5 foot Kodiak five times with a 300WM 180gr XTP before it stopped moving. All well placed shots. The Bear was at a full charge when he hit the animal at twelve yards. The first shot rolled the bear. As the bear was thrashing trying to get up. The hunter put four more rounds into the bruin before the animal stopped moving. 
I just feel the Swift-A frame is a bit better because it is basically a bonded NP and the forward segment of lead doesn't separate at the cup. Basically a NP on steroids! It is also a favorite amongst African PH's and Africa hunters as well. Although, it doesn't have the BC the XTP or NP has, but it wasn't designed for long range shooting. It was designed for hunting!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> And cost!
> 
> What do you guys think of echo?


I can hear them echo in the woods when someone is running an Echo


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> I
> I've recoverd several NP 180gr bullets from Blacktail fired out of a 30-06. Every one I've recoverd had the front segment of lead completely separated from the bullet at the partition. Thus creating a tremendous loss in weight retention. IMOP The NP is a good deer, Rocky Mountain Elk, or moose hunting projectile. However, for big Coastal Brown Bear, Bison or Roosevelt Elk. Also, IMOP The Swift A-frame is far more superior to any other hunting bullet for weight retention and energy transfer. The A-frame is a favorite amongst many Alaskan big game guides for stopping power. Don't get me wrong. The Barns XTP Is also a proven bullet as well as the NP. A friend of mine had to shoot his 9.5 foot Kodiak 5 times with a 300WM 180gr XTP five times before it stopped moving. All well placed shots. The Bear was at a full charge when he hit the animal at twelve yards. The first shot rolled the bear. As the bear was thrashing trying to get up. The hunter put four more rounds into the bruin before the animal stopped moving.
> I just feel the Swift-A frame is a bit better because it is basically a bonded NP and the forward segment of lead doesn't separate at the cup. Basically a NP on steroids! It is also a favorite amongst African PH's and Africa hunters as well. Although, it doesn't have the BC the XTP or NP has, but it wasn't designed for long range shooting. It was designed for hunting!


 I hunted big bears, quite a bit... I use a 200NP in 30 cal.. Yes the nose comes off, and I like that, as it does a LOT of damage when that happens. Then the rest of the bullet drives in, going very deep, in my experiments, deeper than an equal size Swift.

The Swift holds more weight, and stays a bigger diameter and because of that diameter, it slows the bullet down faster too. My experience has shown me that the nose coming off on the NP is an advantage, and that's in big bears too. My test has shown the Swifts don't open up near as fast, or near as well at lower velocities too.

I've hunted Kodiak, Afognak, Shuyak and Montague, along with the Alaska chain, and we took some big bears on those hunts.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I hunted big bears, quite a bit... I use a 200NP in 30 cal.. Yes the nose comes off, and I like that, as it does a LOT of damage when that happens. Then the rest of the bullet drives in, going very deep, in my experiments, deeper than an equal size Swift.
> 
> The Swift holds more weight, and stays a bigger diameter and because of that diameter, it slows the bullet down faster too. My experience has shown me that the nose coming off on the NP is an advantage, and that's in big bears too. My test has shown the Swifts don't open up near as fast, or near as well at lower velocities too.
> 
> I've hunted Kodiak, Afognak, Shuyak and Montague, along with the Alaska chain, and we took some big bears on those hunts.
> 
> SR


Sounds good We can definitely agree to disagree. I've heard a lot of horror stories from fellow hunters and Guides stop using the NP because of severe bullet segmentation when hitting big bone. Thus not penatrating into the vitals. IMOP its an older design and there are better projectiles on the market today. The fact that a 180 out of an 06 on a Blacktial separated on light bone and didn't punch through the entire animal was enough to make me a non believer  , and that was just medium game. I Shot both my Kodiak's with 250gr Swift A-frames out of a .338WM first bear took only one shot and the game was over. Dropped in his tracks dead. The second bear only took two doses of the bullet. Both well placed shots breaking heavy bone and penatrating deep through vitals and breaking heavy bone on the other side only to stop short of the hide. All the bullets energy was used inside both animals. No energy wasted by over penatrating or rapid segmentation. Like I said earlier, A favorite amongst African PH's. However, it sounds like the NP has worked well for you Pard, and thats all that matters right? Whatever works for you. The Swift A-frame definitely works for me!


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> And cost!
> 
> What do you guys think of echo?


What are you planning to do with it Neil, keep it or flip it?


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> With "A" rotary cutter, or with YOUR rotary cutter?
> 
> I wouldn't live long enough to cut everything I have to cut, if I used a weedeater/blade or chainsaw!!!
> 
> My cutter as is chippers cutter, is made to cut heavy brush, and that's exactly how I use mine.
> 
> SR


My cutter, I do not care what you do with yours.
1) anything two inches or bigger will not rot in twelve months.
2) it can be firewood for someone
3) would make great wood chips
4) IMHO only Tim the ToolMan need a mower that cuts bigger stuff than anyone else has.
5) I see it as a waste of resources.
But that's just me, you do what you want with your money.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> What are you planning to do with it Neil, keep it or flip it?


Not sure. Tbh I doubt I'd get it. Judging by the sellers other items he's dealing in used outdoor equipment. He's listed it as 'but it now' like all the other stuff and despite it being grimy and not running well it looks moderately high cost....if it really is light use and just needs a carb clean it's not far off fair (£275,. They can be found new for £425)
I reckon he'll let it sit until someone pays the BIN price but I'll watch it and if I'm passing the location in a few months I might go and check it out. If the piston is ok and the saw feels ok other then the grime and described fault...at £200, a clean, a cheap carb kit fixing it's issues... That would feel a bargain. 
Would I keep a 50cc saw though? Probably not, I've no need for it, I'd want to flip it but for what I'd make it would be a lot of effort for very little, so factor in the risk that it does need a coil or something else and it's probably not for me.
I'll keep watching it for a while though.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> You guys both have bigger, heavier duty tractors as well as rotary cutters than I do. I've got my little 4' Land Pride on my little BX, and it's only rated to cut up to 1" stuff according to the manual. I try to not even get close to the 1" max if possible. I cringe every time that I even hit a rock or a stump while brush hogging. I'm wanting a 75'ish HP tractor and larger cutter in the worst way, but have already spent a lot of money this year, and am trying to tighten the purse strings for another year or two before making any larger purchases. The little one of mine DOES do a nice job on the trails around my house and through the woods though.
> 
> View attachment 1012928
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012930


How’s that machine been treating ya ?


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> You guys both have bigger, heavier duty tractors as well as rotary cutters than I do. I've got my little 4' Land Pride on my little BX, and it's only rated to cut up to 1" stuff according to the manual. I try to not even get close to the 1" max if possible. I cringe every time that I even hit a rock or a stump while brush hogging. I'm wanting a 75'ish HP tractor and larger cutter in the worst way, but have already spent a lot of money this year, and am trying to tighten the purse strings for another year or two before making any larger purchases. The little one of mine DOES do a nice job on the trails around my house and through the woods though.
> 
> View attachment 1012928
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012930


How’s that machine been treating ya


chipper1 said:


> That's a beasty unit Rob. What does the manual say for the biggest it can do.
> That looks looooong too.
> I have a Land Pride unit, iirc it says it will do 4" trees, like I want to drive over a 4" tree . I think mine is 35-85hp, it's there middle of the rd unit. I can't imagine how HD their heaviest unit is, mine is a 60" and it's 998lbs iirc.
> Here's my beast's.
> View attachment 1012830


What year it that Brett , any issues sense you got it ? Once again nice  Really interested in that one mentioned, What you think about RK tractors ?


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> That is a pretty HD rotary cutter, nice. The pan on the bottom is normally called a "stump jumper".
> 
> Anyway, be careful of how big of trees you take out with a small tractor, a small tractors PTO driveline isn't made for that kind of stress, you will snap it internally. I've seen it happen, but you have a nice setup!
> 
> SR


It is. I drove up just nw or traverse city to get it. 
Unfortunately I don't use it much, so I've been considering selling it. I knew that part, thought it was funny they called it a dishpan, never heard that before. I'm still alive, learned something new today .

I don't like to hit anything much over 2", maybe like you said, some softwoods, or soft wood like box elders. Speaking of box elders(I'm sure you know this, others may not), if you cut them off with a saw; most times they will regrow as do many other species, but when you hit them with the rotary cutter, they don't. That being said, a nice low cut on the bigger stuff sure looks nicer than a "shredded" stump, but when you have larger areas to cut/clear, time is of the essence.


JustPlainJeff said:


> You guys both have bigger, heavier duty tractors as well as rotary cutters than I do. I've got my little 4' Land Pride on my little BX, and it's only rated to cut up to 1" stuff according to the manual. I try to not even get close to the 1" max if possible. I cringe every time that I even hit a rock or a stump while brush hogging. I'm wanting a 75'ish HP tractor and larger cutter in the worst way, but have already spent a lot of money this year, and am trying to tighten the purse strings for another year or two before making any larger purchases. The little one of mine DOES do a nice job on the trails around my house and through the woods though.
> 
> View attachment 1012928
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1012930


That's a nice little ride and brush hog. It's just like saws or bullets/guns, tough to find one that does it all well, that why its good to have at least two of any of them  
Sure is beautiful up there.


Squareground3691 said:


> How’s that machine been treating ya
> 
> What year it that Brett , any issues sense you got it ? Once again nice  Really interested in that one mentioned, What you think about RK tractors ?


Great, it's a hard working machine. But it's light in the butt, with the skidding winch on it I'd say it's about perfect. 
Its a 2014, last yr they made this exact model, my B2620 is also a 2014 iirc, it's also a great machine, but very expensive for the size.
Zero problems except when I ran it out of fuel one time and couldn't get the injectors to bleed out. It was low and I knew it, but I only had a little bit of light and wanted to get our home pressure washed. The boy was running the tractor with me in the bucket, I heard it surge and told him to shut it off right away(I drove truck for 20yrs, I know that sound all to well), which he did. So I got fuel and put it in thinking it would fire right back up because I didn't run it completely dry, it didn't . I was on a tractor forum and guess were saying all sorts of crap like the injector pump was bad(a very costly part). Well I tried a few times to bleed it and it finally fired up and has been running great since.
I like it a lot.
I know nothing about RK tractors, Rob may though, sure he could give you some advice on tractors, he runs his harder than most so he knows what lasts.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds good We can definitely agree to disagree. I've heard a lot of horror stories from fellow hunters and Guides stop using the NP because of severe bullet segmentation when hitting big bone. Thus not penatrating into the vitals. IMOP its an older design and there are better projectiles on the market today. The fact that a 180 out of an 06 on a Blacktial separated on light bone and didn't punch through the entire animal was enough to make me a non believer  , and that was just medium game. I Shot both my Kodiak's with 250gr Swift A-frames out of a .338WM first bear took only one shot and the game was over. Dropped in his tracks dead. The second bear only took two doses of the bullet. Both well placed shots breaking heavy bone and penatrating deep through vitals and breaking heavy bone on the other side only to stop short of the hide. All the bullets energy was used inside both animals. No energy wasted by over penatrating or rapid segmentation. Like I said earlier, A favorite amongst African PH's. However, it sounds like the NP has worked well for you Pard, and thats all that matters right? Whatever works for you. The Swift A-frame definitely works for me!


 Your story makes me wonder why the famous bear guide, Phil Shoemaker also recommends either 200 NP's or 220 NP's, your choice, in 30 cal., and has no problem with someone showing up to camp with a 30-06? He says it's a most reliable bullet, too. Phil is a great guy and a great Alaskan bear guide, you must know him, if not you should try to catch up with him, he's a wealth of bear hunting knowledge. Ask him about him killing a fairly big charging brown bear with his 9mm pistol! lol

I've shot and have seen shot my share of big bears, also other big animals like moose, and had the chance to see how a number of different bullets work, used by hunters I took out, and I've got nothing but good things to say about NP's, they work very well in the biggest big game and still better than the others in smaller animals, making them the best all-around bullet available.

SR


----------



## MustangMike

I'm in the process of building a 338-06. If they shoot well, I plan to use the Barnes TTSX 225 grain bullets.

I should be able to launch them at 2,668 with H-380, and with a BC of .514 they will hold their power very well at any practical range.

These bullets generally shoot accurately and hold their power well, and my testing in test media has confirmed that they perform very well. They also do not have a "long delayed" opening, which would not be good for deer hunting.

I don't hunt the dangerous game that you guy do, but I would not hesitate to use them for it.

Shot placement is always the most important factor, after that most premium bullets will do the job.

The Barnes bullets will not lose their pedals unless they strike heavy bone, and they will not implode even on heavy bone, so the bone becomes part of the weapon.

I often shoot deer through the lungs and like an exit hole and good blood trail. This results in almost all of the meat being good, especially using "non lead" bullets.

My big dilemma is punching through the heavy brush. A tornado and several subsequent storms have destroyed the canopy, and clear shots are slim to none.

My barrel will have 1 in 9" twist instead of 1 in 10" to provide some additional gyroscopic stability. (Copper bullets are harder to stabilize).


----------



## Vtrombly

The highest power that I own is a Nazi K98k that my grandfather brought back from the war 44byf that was made at the Obendorf factory in Germany. It's in 8mm and I took it to the range once. Because of having it there it drummed up conversation with the range officer that was there. He offered that he had a deal if I allowed him to send some rounds downrange he would return the favor. I obliged and afterword he returned a couple minutes later with a handgun case that he retrieved from a locked cabinet for the range officers. In the case was a German Luger, but this one had a story. His father was at the landings in Normandy like my Grandfather. His father and company was ordered to take down an MG42 emplacement at the top of a bluff and they fought all morning to try and get there. After starting to overrun an emplacement he and a German came barrel to barrel at the same time and both were empty. He then went hand to hand and during the scuffle pulled the luger from the germans holster and defended himself with it and he was the one that walked away. Afterword he kept it and brought it home with him and after he passed it went into the hands of this man. So I was able to put some rounds through it. Was a great shooting gun, quite odd in how it functions more decorative then practical. He said it needed to be kept clean to work right. Was unexpected but it seems like thats how that goes out in the country or up north you end up meeting people and exchanging stories. And now when I see the 8mm I'll always remember that story and the sacrifices that that man's father and my own grandfather made landing on that beach and the marvel of how they could run up that hill with the weight of their enormous balls. Anyhow God bless them, bless all of us on here, and may all of us that know better keep this country what it was and should be. God bless America!


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I liked and took lots of deer with the old Nosler Solid Base bullets. When they went to BT, the bullets were much more fragile, and I did not like them as much.
> 
> Partitions are very reliable, but do not give you great expansion.
> 
> I have not experienced any problems with the Barnes Copper bullets in either test media or game, and I like that they are lead free as I eat what I shoot.


You should try some of the monolithic rounds if your concerned with lead consumption !


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I'm in the process of building a 338-06. If they shoot well, I plan to use the Barnes TTSX 225 grain bullets.
> 
> I should be able to launch them at 2,668 with H-380, and with a BC of .514 they will hold their power very well at any practical range.
> 
> These bullets generally shoot accurately and hold their power well, and my testing in test media has confirmed that they perform very well. They also do not have a "long delayed" opening, which would not be good for deer hunting.
> 
> I don't hunt the dangerous game that you guy do, but I would not hesitate to use them for it.
> 
> Shot placement is always the most important factor, after that most premium bullets will do the job.
> 
> The Barnes bullets will not lose their pedals unless they strike heavy bone, and they will not implode even on heavy bone, so the bone becomes part of the weapon.
> 
> I often shoot deer through the lungs and like an exit hole and good blood trail. This results in almost all of the meat being good, especially using "non lead" bullets.
> 
> My big dilemma is punching through the heavy brush. A tornado and several subsequent storms have destroyed the canopy, and clear shots are slim to none.
> 
> My barrel will have 1 in 9" twist instead of 1 in 10" to provide some additional gyroscopic stability. (Copper bullets are harder to stabilize).


I will loan you my Marlin Stainless 1895 Trapper 450 Big bore chambered in 450 / Hornaday 405 grain Nozler Partition's cuts right through that canopy for your Trophy Swamp Bucks brother !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> I'm in the process of building a 338-06. If they shoot well, I plan to use the Barnes TTSX 225 grain bullets.
> 
> I should be able to launch them at 2,668 with H-380, and with a BC of .514 they will hold their power very well at any practical range.
> 
> These bullets generally shoot accurately and hold their power well, and my testing in test media has confirmed that they perform very well. They also do not have a "long delayed" opening, which would not be good for deer hunting.
> 
> I don't hunt the dangerous game that you guy do, but I would not hesitate to use them for it.
> 
> Shot placement is always the most important factor, after that most premium bullets will do the job.
> 
> The Barnes bullets will not lose their pedals unless they strike heavy bone, and they will not implode even on heavy bone, so the bone becomes part of the weapon.
> 
> I often shoot deer through the lungs and like an exit hole and good blood trail. This results in almost all of the meat being good, especially using "non lead" bullets.
> 
> My big dilemma is punching through the heavy brush. A tornado and several subsequent storms have destroyed the canopy, and clear shots are slim to none.
> 
> My barrel will have 1 in 9" twist instead of 1 in 10" to provide some additional gyroscopic stability. (Copper bullets are harder to stabilize).


 NOTHING that you can put up to your shoulder and fire, punches through brush ACCURATELY, nothing!

SR


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> NOTHING that you can put up to your shoulder and fire, punches through brush ACCURATELY, nothing!
> 
> No , however a 405 grain partition bonded round will hit its mark in the boiler house more often than a 225 gr. A-Frame travelling @ 2668 fps through dense brush was my point brother . Actually a 6 lb lever action with a 26 " barrel with a peep sight mounted under see through Weaver mount on a 3x9 Bushnell Trophy T scope works very nice , compared to any open country rifle with fixed sights . How do I know ? Have shot more Deer , Bear & Moose in deep cover in Northern Michigan & Ontario than I can count on both our hands brother.


----------



## MustangMike

I won't dispute that SR, but some rounds do MUCH better than others. For example, soft 130 grain factory 270 rounds are virtually worthless in heavy brush.

Harder 30 caliber bullets are much more effective. I've personally seen too much evidence of "270" fails, either by extreme deflection, or lack of remaining power after punching through small saplings. Conversely, my 348 punched through a 1.5" sapling and made an impressive hole through the deer. It looked like someone was pouring a bucket of red paint in the snow for the 30 yds it went.

I'm just trying to improve my odds. Besides, as you know, it will just be a nice all around gun, and will be somewhat unique.

I am not a fan of the current "sub 30 caliber" rounds for woods hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

The increased twist of 1 in 9 will make the 225 grain Barnes more stable than 1 in 10 twist and will hold it's energy much better than a 45 over distance.

Everything is a compromise; I'm going somewhere in the middle.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> The highest power that I own is a Nazi K98k that my grandfather brought back from the war 44byf that was made at the Obendorf factory in Germany. It's in 8mm and I took it to the range once. Because of having it there it drummed up conversation with the range officer that was there. He offered that he had a deal if I allowed him to send some rounds downrange he would return the favor. I obliged and afterword he returned a couple minutes later with a handgun case that he retrieved from a locked cabinet for the range officers. In the case was a German Luger, but this one had a story. His father was at the landings in Normandy like my Grandfather. His father and company was ordered to take down an MG42 emplacement at the top of a bluff and they fought all morning to try and get there. After starting to overrun an emplacement he and a German came barrel to barrel at the same time and both were empty. He then went hand to hand and during the scuffle pulled the luger from the germans holster and defended himself with it and he was the one that walked away. Afterword he kept it and brought it home with him and after he passed it went into the hands of this man. So I was able to put some rounds through it. Was a great shooting gun, quite odd in how it functions more decorative then practical. He said it needed to be kept clean to work right. Was unexpected but it seems like thats how that goes out in the country or up north you end up meeting people and exchanging stories. And now when I see the 8mm I'll always remember that story and the sacrifices that that man's father and my own grandfather made landing on that beach and the marvel of how they could run up that hill with the weight of their enormous balls. Anyhow God bless them, bless all of us on here, and may all of us that know better keep this country what it was and should be. God bless America!


Yeah , Vince the Mauser K-98 was a very well know German infantry Sniper Rifle . It was idolized on "Enermy at the Gate" film a few yrs back . A very effective 8mm round also ballistically speaking . P.S. My Uncle landed on Juno Beach with the Canadian 3rd Infantry carrying a 10 round Lee-Infield .303 bolt action . He remarked often , how accurate it was also as a Sniper Rifle but a load to carry for the Infantry . He further remarked how later numerous Canadian's were issued USA M1 Garand semi auto 30 caliber carbines during the Campaign once into Paris . He once at our farm loaded his service rifle just prior to hunting season and demonstrated its fixed peep sight accuracy , lit a Eddy hardwood match 3 out of 5 times @ 20 yds . @ 78 yrs young . Blamed windage on the 2 miss's , wiry ole coot . P.S. Still have it in my Gun Chest , been offered over 5 K for it twice . Its not going anywhere . I fire it every Moose season on his Birthday , just once . Then clean & oil it , have a toast to him & Dad , & put it back in its case for another yr . Good Bless our Servicemen !


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> The increased twist of 1 in 9 will make the 225 grain Barnes more stable than 1 in 10 twist and will hold it's energy much better than a 45 over distance.
> 
> Everything is a compromise; I'm going somewhere in the middlle


Absolutely , all the Big bore and even 30-30 .45/70 were basic bush guns more or less useless over 150 yds on any serious game . There are some newer lever actions that can hold their ground as middle weight open country rifles with more modern cartridges & rifling indeed , brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I won't dispute that SR, but some rounds do MUCH better than others. For example, soft 130 grain factory 270 rounds are virtually worthless in heavy brush.
> 
> Harder 30 caliber bullets are much more effective. I've personally seen too much evidence of "270" fails, either by extreme deflection, or lack of remaining power after punching through small saplings. Conversely, my 348 punched through a 1.5" sapling and made an impressive hole through the deer. It looked like someone was pouring a bucket of red paint in the snow for the 30 yds it went.
> 
> I'm just trying to improve my odds. Besides, as you know, it will just be a nice all around gun, and will be somewhat unique.
> 
> I am not a fan of the current "sub 30 caliber" rounds for woods hunting.


Make sure you post a pic when your done brother , sounds like an impressive rifle project & I agree with your Methology within Mass & Density vs Velocity in the Big Timber . P.S. I was just yanking you chain on my 450 Marlin , my Son can't even get his hands on it !


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Squareground3691 said:


> How’s that machine been treating ya
> 
> What year it that Brett , any issues sense you got it ? Once again nice  Really interested in that one mentioned, What you think about RK tractors ?


RK tractors are actually produced by TYM tractors. Another South Korean tractor manufacturer. They're a pretty good brand really. The only problem is, that although TYM produces the tractor, they don't do warranty work on them, that's strictly up to RK. RK has very few competent mechanics. They do have some that service their dealer network as traveling mechanics, but waiting for them to get to you, diagnose the problem, order parts and then do the repairs can take quite a while, and leave your machine down for a while. If the machine is out of warranty, and you want to take it to a mechanic, then TYM WILL WORK on it at whatever their labor rate is. Or if you turn your own wrenches, it's irrelevant.

I've been on an RK and a TYM page for a while now, since I'm actually considering buying either an RK 74, or a TYM 754, which are both the same tractors. When I mentioned earlier about wanting to get a 75'ish HP machine, those two in a cab model, are what I have been considering pretty heavily. 

I love my little Kubota, and it has been good to me, and problem-free. But I'm finding that these days, the orange paint is about as expensive as the green paint is, and if I can get a decent product at a lower price, I'm just going to have to consider those options as well.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> RK tractors are actually produced by TYM tractors. Another South Korean tractor manufacturer. They're a pretty good brand really. The only problem is, that although TYM produces the tractor, they don't do warranty work on them, that's strictly up to RK. RK has very few competent mechanics. They do have some that service their dealer network as traveling mechanics, but waiting for them to get to you, diagnose the problem, order parts and then do the repairs can take quite a while, and leave your machine down for a while. If the machine is out of warranty, and you want to take it to a mechanic, then TYM WILL WORK on it at whatever their labor rate is. Or if you turn your own wrenches, it's irrelevant.
> 
> I've been on an RK and a TYM page for a while now, since I'm actually considering buying either an RK 74, or a TYM 754, which are both the same tractors. When I mentioned earlier about wanting to get a 75'ish HP machine, those two in a cab model, are what I have been considering pretty heavily.
> 
> I love my little Kubota, and it has been good to me, and problem-free. But I'm finding that these days, the orange paint is about as expensive as the green paint is, and if I can get a decent product at a lower price, I'm just going to have to consider those options as well.


Good info thanks.


----------



## Squareground3691

JustPlainJeff said:


> RK tractors are actually produced by TYM tractors. Another South Korean tractor manufacturer. They're a pretty good brand really. The only problem is, that although TYM produces the tractor, they don't do warranty work on them, that's strictly up to RK. RK has very few competent mechanics. They do have some that service their dealer network as traveling mechanics, but waiting for them to get to you, diagnose the problem, order parts and then do the repairs can take quite a while, and leave your machine down for a while. If the machine is out of warranty, and you want to take it to a mechanic, then TYM WILL WORK on it at whatever their labor rate is. Or if you turn your own wrenches, it's irrelevant.
> 
> I've been on an RK and a TYM page for a while now, since I'm actually considering buying either an RK 74, or a TYM 754, which are both the same tractors. When I mentioned earlier about wanting to get a 75'ish HP machine, those two in a cab model, are what I have been considering pretty heavily.
> 
> I love my little Kubota, and it has been good to me, and problem-free. But I'm finding that these days, the orange paint is about as expensive as the green paint is, and if I can get a decent product at a lower price, I'm just going to have to consider those options as well.


The nearest RK dealership is like over 300 miles from me I have a Kubota dealer 10 mins away  hmmmmm lol


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> RK tractors are actually produced by TYM tractors. Another South Korean tractor manufacturer. They're a pretty good brand really. The only problem is, that although TYM produces the tractor, they don't do warranty work on them, that's strictly up to RK. RK has very few competent mechanics. They do have some that service their dealer network as traveling mechanics, but waiting for them to get to you, diagnose the problem, order parts and then do the repairs can take quite a while, and leave your machine down for a while. If the machine is out of warranty, and you want to take it to a mechanic, then TYM WILL WORK on it at whatever their labor rate is. Or if you turn your own wrenches, it's irrelevant.
> 
> I've been on an RK and a TYM page for a while now, since I'm actually considering buying either an RK 74, or a TYM 754, which are both the same tractors. When I mentioned earlier about wanting to get a 75'ish HP machine, those two in a cab model, are what I have been considering pretty heavily.
> 
> I love my little Kubota, and it has been good to me, and problem-free. But I'm finding that these days, the orange paint is about as expensive as the green paint is, and if I can get a decent product at a lower price, I'm just going to have to consider those options as well.


I don't know much about TYM, but a couple dealerships sprung up in my OP area and the pricing is certainly attractive. I do know that most of the guys in my neighborhood have moved away from Kubota and gone to LS. The price tags are more realistic for homeowner use, they hold up well and they get excelent support from the dealership.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I don't know much about TYM, but a couple dealerships sprung up in my OP area and the pricing is certainly attractive. I do know that most of the guys in my neighborhood have moved away from Kubota and gone to LS. The price tags are more realistic for homeowner use, they hold up well and they get excelent support from the dealership.


Yeah, but are they orange .


----------



## Lionsfan

This is a different era than we grew up in bud, it can be whatever color it wants to be.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> I don't know much about TYM, but a couple dealerships sprung up in my OP area and the pricing is certainly attractive. I do know that most of the guys in my neighborhood have moved away from Kubota and gone to LS. The price tags are more realistic for homeowner use, they hold up well and they get excelent support from the dealership.


I've researched LS as well. I actually got a quote for a 73HP cab machine from a (relatively) local dealer. They have a demo with I forget exactly how many hours on it, but not many at all, that I could get for 48.5K. 

The only problem with LS, and more accurately is their dealers. If you go on YouTube and watch reviews, MANY of them have had terrible problems with warranty/repair issues almost always relating to the DPF/emissions. As with most tractor brands, if your dealer isn't worth a crap, it can ruin the entire owning experience. I can turn a wrench, but I'm no expert, and I have ZERO knowledge in dealing with emissions related issues, so that's not something that I'd want to tear into. If you stay under the 75HP threshold, you at least don't have to deal with DEF, but you'll still have to deal with a DPF and re-gen related stuff.

So, I guess for me to consider an LS more seriously, I'd have to be sold on their service department, and feel somewhat assured that they were competent to deal with whatever came up, at least during the warranty period.


----------



## turnkey4099

Damn!!! Guy I cleaned up a willow bush for came this morning "a big branch fell during th wind this morning, would you help clean it up?" Sure. Got out there and it was more like half a huge old willow. His whole family including son's in law were there. I was brushing on one side, he and family brushing and cleaning up on the other. We got it down to the main stem that was still partially attached about 15' up. He brought out his bucket truck and fired up a asaw that souded "serious". Looked farly ne, Stihl had a wonderfuj "crakle to it. After we got it on the ground I got a close look= MS500i

What a 60yoa farmer is doing with a saw like that I don't know but I'm willing to marry any one of his daughters in hope of inheriting it!! He says he bought it at the local Pape John Deere dealership which carries Stihl for $1,200. Last I checked that is the price for the 400i .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> This is a different era than we grew up in bud, it can be whatever color it wants to be.


Don't get me wrong, if price WEREN'T an issue, I'd almost certainly be strictly looking at orange, green, or even blue (New Holland, not LS). But in this day and age, and with the price of everything getting so crazy, I do have to balance risk of a more unknown brand and it's price vs. the solid reputation of the others and their prices. There's always that saying that "you get what you pay for", and "buy once, cry once", and I DO believe those phrases have merit, but when making a new purchase, and the same spec machines have a 20-30K price difference, damn, I have to weigh that as well.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

turnkey4099 said:


> Stihl for $1,200. Last I checked that is the price for the 400i .


That's not a bad price at all. I've found that prices can vary greatly depending on what dealer you're at. I got my 462 when they were still pretty new to the market for a grand from my dealer. Other places were charging 1,300 or so for the same model. And ironically, like you mentioned his Stihl dealer is also a John Deere dealer, the place I got what I thought was a good deal on my 462 is also a Case tractor dealer.

I'd really like to give their fuel injected saw a shot, and may if the prices come down a bit, or I can find one for what your neighbor paid.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but are they orange .





JustPlainJeff said:


> I've researched LS as well. I actually got a quote for a 73HP cab machine from a (relatively) local dealer. They have a demo with I forget exactly how many hours on it, but not many at all, that I could get for 48.5K.
> 
> The only problem with LS, and more accurately is their dealers. If you go on YouTube and watch reviews, MANY of them have had terrible problems with warranty/repair issues almost always relating to the DPF/emissions. As with most tractor brands, if your dealer isn't worth a crap, it can ruin the entire owning experience. I can turn a wrench, but I'm no expert, and I have ZERO knowledge in dealing with emissions related issues, so that's not something that I'd want to tear into. If you stay under the 75HP threshold, you at least don't have to deal with DEF, but you'll still have to deal with a DPF and re-gen related stuff.
> 
> So, I guess for me to consider an LS more seriously, I'd have to be sold on their service department, and feel somewhat assured that they were competent to deal with whatever came up, at least during the warranty period.


I think that's the key, the dealer is taking care of them.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Okay Gays and Gals. I was only gone two days and had to wade thru 4 pages just now. Where are the wheel barrows. Not a one. None hauling wood. None hauling catalogs of loading supplies for medium and large game. None hauling literature about tractors or brush mowers. Oh and only one post about cutting down a broken willow. I was hoping a wheel barrow got used in that one, but noooo......


----------



## JustPlainJeff

WoodAbuser said:


> Okay Gays and Gals. I was only gone two days and had to wade thru 4 pages just now. Where are the wheel barrows. Not a one. None hauling wood. None hauling catalogs of loading supplies for medium and large game. None hauling literature about tractors or brush mowers. Oh and only one post about cutting down a broken willow. I was hoping a wheel barrow got used in that one, but noooo......


It can't ALL be about scrounging firewood and wheelbarrows!  Sometimes we just have to do some B.S.ing as well!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The New Holland and CIH compacts are made by LS and are priced a bit higher.

It "may" be worth paying a bit more if a better dealer comes along with it.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> No , however a 405 grain partition bonded round will hit its mark in the boiler house more often than a 225 gr. A-Frame travelling @ 2668 fps through dense brush was my point brother . Actually a 6 lb lever action with a 26 " barrel with a peep sight mounted under see through Weaver mount on a 3x9 Bushnell Trophy T scope works very nice , compared to any open country rifle with fixed sights . How do I know ? Have shot more Deer , Bear & Moose in deep cover in Northern Michigan & Ontario than I can count on both our hands brother.


 Well, you probably have more big game hunting experience that I do, best I can remember I've only shot 25 moose, including two in Ontario. I can't remember how many caribou, then there's bears, sheep a big truck load of blk. and white-tailed deer, and...

SR


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Damn!!! Guy I cleaned up a willow bush for came this morning "a big branch fell during th wind this morning, would you help clean it up?" Sure. Got out there and it was more like half a huge old willow. His whole family including son's in law were there. I was brushing on one side, he and family brushing and cleaning up on the other. We got it down to the main stem that was still partially attached about 15' up. He brought out his bucket truck and fired up a asaw that souded "serious". Looked farly ne, Stihl had a wonderfuj "crakle to it. After we got it on the ground I got a close look= MS500i
> 
> What a 60yoa farmer is doing with a saw like that I don't know but I'm willing to marry any one of his daughters in hope of inheriting it!! He says he bought it at the local Pape John Deere dealership which carries Stihl for $1,200. Last I checked that is the price for the 400i .


Sounds like quite the work party.
How's the hernia after that workout. 
I ran a 500i that was ported with a 20" square chain, it was pretty fast .
I was out front working on the barn today and heard some crashing out back, looked and saw a small "tree" come down. So when I was heading inside to take a break I went and took a look, ended up it was a 5" branch off a 28-32" cherry tree that fell from around 60'. 
Was wondering what tree that size fell down, because they should all be pretty solid that size back there lol.
You can see the tree it came from in the background where it's pointing. Not sure how the broke end got so far from the tree.
Firewoods falling from the sky . Glad noone was under it!


----------



## Lionsfan

WoodAbuser said:


> Okay Gays and Gals. I was only gone two days and had to wade thru 4 pages just now. Where are the wheel barrows. Not a one. None hauling wood. None hauling catalogs of loading supplies for medium and large game. None hauling literature about tractors or brush mowers. Oh and only one post about cutting down a broken willow. I was hoping a wheel barrow got used in that one, but noooo......


How bout taters!! I dug some Yukon's today!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Lionsfan said:


> How bout taters!! I dug some Yukon's today!View attachment 1013155


Oh yeah! Now ur talking. Look at that awesome wheel barrow and all them nice taters!!!


----------



## jolj

WoodAbuser said:


> Okay Gays and Gals. I was only gone two days and had to wade thru 4 pages just now. Where are the wheel barrows. Not a one. None hauling wood. None hauling catalogs of loading supplies for medium and large game. None hauling literature about tractors or brush mowers. Oh and only one post about cutting down a broken willow. I was hoping a wheel barrow got used in that one, but noooo......


No picture, all my wood is cut for the season, unless a tree fall down.


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think your manual has a misprint in it, Land Pride cutters with 130hp gearboxes on them are only rated for 3" tree's.
> 
> Mine in the above pict. has a 120HP gearbox on it and is considered a medium duty by Woods, I've taken out 5" pines, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it! It will take out 3" pines all day long, but I'd hate to have to do that too. lol
> 
> It's hardwoods that are hard on those gearboxes, not to mention the driveline in the tractor!
> 
> SR


Beating them hard is expensive when they break. Anything over 2" I like to cut them off at the ground. I have a JD MX6.


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , Vince the Mauser K-98 was a very well know German infantry Sniper Rifle . It was idolized on "Enermy at the Gate" film a few yrs back . A very effective 8mm round also ballistically speaking . P.S. My Uncle landed on Juno Beach with the Canadian 3rd Infantry carrying a 10 round Lee-Infield .303 bolt action . He remarked often , how accurate it was also as a Sniper Rifle but a load to carry for the Infantry . He further remarked how later numerous Canadian's were issued USA M1 Garand semi auto 30 caliber carbines during the Campaign once into Paris . He once at our farm loaded his service rifle just prior to hunting season and demonstrated its fixed peep sight accuracy , lit a Eddy hardwood match 3 out of 5 times @ 20 yds . @ 78 yrs young . Blamed windage on the 2 miss's , wiry ole coot . P.S. Still have it in my Gun Chest , been offered over 5 K for it twice . Its not going anywhere . I fire it every Moose season on his Birthday , just once . Then clean & oil it , have a toast to him & Dad , & put it back in its case for another yr . Good Bless our Servicemen !


The M1 Garand is a 30-06 not a 30 caliber carbine like my father carried during WWII in the African and European theater.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> Your story makes me wonder why the famous bear guide, Phil Shoemaker also recommends either 200 NP's or 220 NP's, your choice, in 30 cal., and has no problem with someone showing up to camp with a 30-06? He says it's a most reliable bullet, too. Phil is a great guy and a great Alaskan bear guide, you must know him, if not you should try to catch up with him, he's a wealth of bear hunting knowledge. Ask him about him killing a fairly big charging brown bear with his 9mm pistol! lol
> 
> I've shot and have seen shot my share of big bears, also other big animals like moose, and had the chance to see how a number of different bullets work, used by hunters I took out, and I've got nothing but good things to say about NP's, they work very well in the biggest big game and still better than the others in smaller animals, making them the best all-around bullet available.
> 
> SR


 I mean no disrespect to the NP! It is a very proven Big Game bullet. Many Alaskan hunters swear by the NP, and thats all they'll use! IMOP It's all a matter of personal preference based on experience and it sounds like you Sir, have plenty when it comes to hunting Alaska's big game! I like the A-frame better than the NP simply because it is a bonded partition and retains more weight than the NP, and I've had great results with the A-frame in the field on big game. 
My primary blacktail rifle for hunting the Island has been for 30 years and Stihl is a 30-06 with 200gr Trophy Bonded BC. I shot 180 NP's out of it for two decades! Anyone who says an 06 isn't enough gun for Coastal Bruins is unwittingly commenting on their marksmanship! The World record Kodiak Bear was taken with a 30-06, and Im a tremendous fan of the historicaly epic cartridge! However, if Im specifically hunting Bruin? My 06 stays in the Safe and Im bringing my .338WM. If I'm backing up a hunting partner that has a berar tag, or going into thick cover after à wounded Brownie? Its my .416 All day! Im a firm believer that when it comes to Dangerous Game? "Bring Enough Gun" Yes, I know Phil. Not personally, but I'm very aware of his outstanding reputation! 

Good Hunting to you Sir


----------



## MustangMike

KK, along those lines, I heard decades ago that some PH/Guides would carry 12 gauge shotguns with slugs to stop wounded (by their clients) big game that was coming at them.

I imagine at very close range a 12-gauge pump with 5 quickly fired 72 cal slugs would be hard to beat for stopping power!


----------



## jolj

My Father in Law had a 90 inch mower that was built like a tank, that would cut anything the tractor could push over, he used it to cut hay for baling.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> The M1 Garand is a 30-06 not a 30 caliber carbine like my father carried during WWII in the African and European theater.



The M1 Garand!  A truly iconic and historic all American battle rifle!!!

I have two different model's of the M1A for more practical purposes. However, one day I will have a Garand in my gun locker and look forward to firing it !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> KK, along those lines, I heard decades ago that some PH/Guides would carry 12 gauge shotguns with slugs to stop wounded (by their clients) big game that was coming at them.
> 
> I imagine at very close range a 12-gauge pump with 5 quickly fired 72 cal slugs would be hard to beat for stopping power!


I've also heard that! I know a local cattleman here on Kodiak that took a 10 footer with a 12 gage. A ten foot bear is a big bear! He said it took only one 1oz slug. It's not my firearm of choice for a Bear hunting firearm or DG stopping gun. But what ever works I guess? A 12 gage slug is pretty slow, although it is a very heavy projectile. IMOP velocity is a big factor for a DG load. To fast is not good, but to slow is not good either. IMOP based on what I've read, heard, seen from other hunters afield and experienced myself. 2300 to 2400fps is the standard for the big 400gr and 500gr DG cartridge's. like the .416 Rigby (400gr) or 505 Gibbs (500gr) for example. These are just two of the many Big Bores out there. The velocities out of the .378WBM .416WBM and even the 460WBM are really unnecessary IMOP. Faster velocities increase accuracy at longer ranges, but decrease terminal bullet performance at close range. The projectile dosent really have time to do its job by maximizing its energy during expansion while penatrating so the speak. The same can be said about a DG solid projectile. 

At extreme velocities, too light of bullet, regardless of construction. Punches right through muscle tissues and vitals, or shatters upon the impact of heavy bone. That's why the .264WM, 7mmRM and 270WBM are a horrible choice for hunting big costal Brown Bear. The projectiles are too light and too fast. Id take an 06 for Brown Bear over those other three Magnum cartridges any day of the week. It doesn't have near the velocity of the others but can be loaded with a 200 or 220 grain at 2600fps to 2700 fps

Also, thats why Nosler has the "Ballistic Tip" for long range shots. The BT shatters into fragments at close range, but stays together at longer distance of lets say 400 or 500 yards or further. Any thing closer than those ranges. A hunter should be using a NP. Barns offers the TSX in a longer range projectile also. The ”Tiped" TSX or TTSX if you will. Swift offers the A-frame for more stoping power at close range and the Sirocco for longer ranges. There are so many bullets to chose from these days to match the load to your type of hunt and the likeliness of shot distance  that a guy can sit in the Local gun shop scratching his head trying to decide on one for hours. Sawer Rob is very correct on the fact that the NP is a great hunting projectile for many different species at many different ranges! 

Ballistics!!! The never ending debate!  Sorry for the ear full. Ballistics, bullet construction, and hunting, are some of my favorite topics to discuss!  Along with chainsaws of of course!!!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Three different loads for the .416 Ruger cartridge. With a 9mm for size comparison. 

Left to right. 
Hornady's 400gr DGX (Dangerous Game Expanding) 
Swift's 400gr A-frame
Barns' 350gr TTSX


----------



## farmer steve

@Cowboy254. Cake or Beer  or both today?  Happy Birthday mate. Have a good one.


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy birthday cowboy!


----------



## H-Ranch

Happy birthday @Cowboy254 - hope you enjoy the new tyres!


----------



## GeeVee

I have a 85 Mitsubishi US Spec/sold MT372 D 15hp 4wd, i paid 1300 for, and a brand new County line 4' bush hog. (Used 4' were more than half price with more than half their life abused on them, so I bought new for 800 on sale otd.

I use it to build disc golf courses, and will drop alot of 2" to 4-5" trees with my RC-30 or chainsaw, then run over the brush, leaving a stem that might be 10-20' long, lots of Oak, Hickory and Pine, but its a good compromise to have to do a little by hand and the rest with the machine. General brush like Wax Myrtle, Beautyberry and native privet I can raise the deck, back into, and lower the deck.

I also use it to keep a 2 mile long fire break around my ranch land mowed about four times per year. It not fast, but it does the job well. Though its loud AF, two little ball peen hammers rapping on an anvil..... my wifes 50" Troy Bilt Big Red horse mows two acres of driveway and "Yard" at my ranch so much faster than if I were to use the Mitsu, and the irony is I only have 1500square feet of turf grass in the backyard at my house on the beach for the dogs to poop in, about four passes wide.

I sympathise you all you guys that need the bigger HP, and a FEL to go on them, even my little machina is 14' long with no FEL. I also have an ASV RC-30 that will push it over, and grapple up way more bruch than I can see past or get down the flyway I just opened up. (we dont leave the trees and brush in the flyways, you can't find or play from your lie if its in a stack of 4" trees) The ASV lays down the flyway, then the less manouverable Tractor mulches it all down.


----------



## GeeVee

www.nsbdiscgolf.com scroll to the bottom of the page, Youtube hosts the 2 minute video of me and my volunteers using chainsaws, and clearing land- sorry no wheel barrows, or ammunition, or- fishing, but its been a while since I had anything to contribute, so I wanted to update my man card. 

https://nsbdiscgolf.com/


----------



## MustangMike

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COWBOY!!! Been doing my exercises every morning and the back seems to be 100%  

Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Vtrombly

Happy Birthday @Cowboy254 hope you have a good day.


----------



## MustangMike

KK, your posts on dangerous game make a lot of sense (common sense IMO).

Similar rules can be applied to brush busting. Anyone who had jumped feet first off a cliff into a water filled quarry knows the importance of keeping your feet together, if you don't your family jewels will let you know of your mistake very rapidly. Hitting water at speed can be very painful.

Branches and saplings are filled with fluid. Hitting them with high speed, small, fragile bullets just destroys them. Studies have shown that solid or FMJ bullets penetrate brush the best, but they are not suitable for hunting, so alternatives must be found. In general, increasing the size and hardness of your bullets and slowing them down will all improve your odds. Increased rifling spin will also give them more gyroscopic stability.

For hunting deer and other thin-skinned game, you must also have a bullet that will expand fairly easily. These factors, combined, have led me to choose the Barnes TSX (or TTSX) when possible, for my hunting.

Being lead free is an additional bonus that reduces any concerns about eating the meat (which is my purpose for hunting).


----------



## Vtrombly

My grandfather also carried the M1 Carbine. He was an officer for D battalion of the 448th AA battalion. Although he was an officer he was never issued a 1911. I have a picture of him in Holland with the carbine. My assumption is since they were constantly moving heavy equipment the AA guns and what not the carbine was more compact and suitable for defending yourself but it not having the barrel length getting in the way.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> KK, your posts on dangerous game make a lot of sense (common sense IMO).
> 
> Similar rules can be applied to brush busting. Anyone who had jumped feet first off a cliff into a water filled quarry knows the importance of keeping your feet together, if you don't your family jewels will let you know of your mistake very rapidly. Hitting water at speed can be very painful.
> 
> Branches and saplings are filled with fluid. Hitting them with high speed, small, fragile bullets just destroys them. Studies have shown that solid or FMJ bullets penetrate brush the best, but they are not suitable for hunting, so alternatives must be found. In general, increasing the size and hardness of your bullets and slowing them down will all improve your odds. Increased rifling spin will also give them more gyroscopic stability.
> 
> For hunting deer and other thin-skinned game, you must also have a bullet that will expand fairly easily. These factors, combined, have led me to choose the Barnes TSX (or TTSX) when possible, for my hunting.
> 
> Being lead free is an additional bonus that reduces any concerns about eating the meat (which is my purpose for hunting).


Yeah I agree with that. I know I've blasted through twigs and branches and brush with my .30.30 they were long known as brush guns like the .35 rem and the well known .45.70 which are all slower moving bullets. I've long had people give criticism for using the .30.30 to which you get a range of comments from people up and including...not enough power, not accurate enough, and the list goes on. I have shot quite a few deer now with it and none of them went anywhere all dropped in a pile. I think it could suffer if it was a longer shot. But in my opinion in upper Michigan you rarely get a shot or can see further than 75 yards in the woods at least the areas that I would expect to see deer in. I think allot of guys have a hard time judging distance and what they call a 500 yard shot is more realistically closer to a hundred yard shot that has been exaggerated by about 400 yards. I think it's more about knowing your gun, the ammo it likes, and getting out and testing those ammos before the season to know what you can do with your gun that really counts. Not the powder behind it at least in the case of deer. I understand moose and other big game are another animal that requires those bigger calibers.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Three different loads for the .416 Ruger cartridge. With a 9mm for size comparison.
> 
> Left to right.
> Hornady's 400gr DGX (Dangerous Game Expanding)
> Swift's 400gr A-frame
> Barns' 350gr TTSX
> View attachment 1013192


Those high caliber 9mm are wicked!

You need a double barrel shotgun .


----------



## Aknutter

chipper1 said:


> Those high caliber 9mm are wicked!
> 
> You need a double barrel shotgun .




Jill has executive privilege now. Secret Service body guards that carry machine guns. How about that.


----------



## chipper1

Aknutter said:


> Jill has executive privilege now. Secret Service body guards that carry machine guns. How about that.


Right. 
They carry ar14's . 
Can't believe ole Joe was talking to that union worker like that, the most popular pres in history . Surprised they guy didn't blast him getting in his face like that, pretty rude, but I know it's frustrating for someone suffering from dementia when they feel they are being misunderstood.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy birthday Cowboy! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Lionsfan

Decided to take the ol' BX2200 for a spin this morning just to make Team Orange happy. Hourmeter reads 2,100 + change but it quit working for 4-5 years so I bet she's pushing 3,000. My father in law has beat that thing to a pulp over the last 20 years, but it just keeps on going.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Decided to take the ol' BX2200 for a spin this morning just to make Team Orange happy. Hourmeter reads 2,100 + change but it quit working for 4-5 years so I bet she's pushing 3,000. My father in law has beat that thing to a pulp over the last 20 years, but it just keeps on going.View attachment 1013300
> View attachment 1013301


Yea, team orange


----------



## WoodAbuser

Happy B-day Cowboy!  Here is a cake, sorry I ran out of candles.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> Decided to take the ol' BX2200 for a spin this morning just to make Team Orange happy. Hourmeter reads 2,100 + change but it quit working for 4-5 years so I bet she's pushing 3,000. My father in law has beat that thing to a pulp over the last 20 years, but it just keeps on going.View attachment 1013300
> View attachment 1013301


I see you're not a fan of taking off and putting back on the mower deck either!!! What a PITA ass it is LOL! Well, taking it off isn't so bad, but putting the PTO shaft back on, while laying or crouching on the shop floor is just a royal pain to me! I've had mine off for about a month now, and really need to mow the lawn, but I just don't feel like putting the belly mower back on. Good little tractors though.


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, you probably have more big game hunting experience that I do, best I can remember I've only shot 25 moose, including two in Ontario. I can't remember how many caribou, then there's bears, sheep a big truck load of blk. and white-tailed deer, and...
> 
> SR


All I am saying brother is heavier bullets traveling moderately slower tend to deflect less easily . It's a well known hunting fact , regardless of game animal within the hunt !


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> The M1 Garand is a 30-06 not a 30 caliber carbine like my father carried during WWII in the African and European theater.


Sorry no , both the M1 Grand Rifle and M1 Carbine .30 cal. (7.62 × 33mm) for the Carbine & ( 7.62 × 54) the Rifle . Weight 5.4 lbs loaded for the Carbine vs over 9 lbs for the Enfield which was my point of comparison with his Lee-Enfield !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I'm amazed at some of the answers here pertaining clearing brush from farmland, with a rotary cutter.

One poster said there were better ways that's cheaper. I'd like to know how that person would clear 5 acres of one-to-two-inch brush like this,







and what that cheaper way would be that it would get done "this" centry!

Another comment said it was "abusing" the cutter, how is that happening when the cutter is rated to take out a steady diet of larger diameter brush/trees than one-to-two-inch?

Then there's the poster who said a different method would cut the brush closer to the ground. Closer to the ground than this??






Only a shovel would get it any closer!! lol

My guess is, folks that never have done these things "think" they know more about this work, than those of us that been doing it for years and years!

SR


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> I see you're not a fan of taking off and putting back on the mower deck either!!! What a PITA ass it is LOL! Well, taking it off isn't so bad, but putting the PTO shaft back on, while laying or crouching on the shop floor is just a royal pain to me! I've had mine off for about a month now, and really need to mow the lawn, but I just don't feel like putting the belly mower back on. Good little tractors though.


She goes on in the spring and stays there until the snows' flying, unless Dad runs over something and rips the front mounts off it, which has happened more than once I'm afraid to say.


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> The M1 Garand is a 30-06 not a 30 caliber carbine like my father carried during WWII in the African and European theater.


P.S. The M1Garand was developed by fellow Cannuck (Quebec) John Garand who also created the 30-06 Springfield cartridge . The Marine Carbine I refer to had both 15 & 30 round clips vs the 8 round of the Infantry Rifle . My Uncle referred to it as a Marine Grade M1 Garand Carbine , so 50 yrs later that's my story brother lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> KK, your posts on dangerous game make a lot of sense (common sense IMO).
> 
> Similar rules can be applied to brush busting. Anyone who had jumped feet first off a cliff into a water filled quarry knows the importance of keeping your feet together, if you don't your family jewels will let you know of your mistake very rapidly. Hitting water at speed can be very painful.
> 
> Branches and saplings are filled with fluid. Hitting them with high speed, small, fragile bullets just destroys them. Studies have shown that solid or FMJ bullets penetrate brush the best, but they are not suitable for hunting, so alternatives must be found. In general, increasing the size and hardness of your bullets and slowing them down will all improve your odds. Increased rifling spin will also give them more gyroscopic stability.
> 
> For hunting deer and other thin-skinned game, you must also have a bullet that will expand fairly easily. These factors, combined, have led me to choose the Barnes TSX (or TTSX) when possible, for my hunting.
> 
> Being lead free is an additional bonus that reduces any concerns about eating the meat (which is my purpose for hunting).


Time proven facts Mike , well stated Sir !


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I see you're not a fan of taking off and putting back on the mower deck either!!! What a PITA ass it is LOL! Well, taking it off isn't so bad, but putting the PTO shaft back on, while laying or crouching on the shop floor is just a royal pain to me! I've had mine off for about a month now, and really need to mow the lawn, but I just don't feel like putting the belly mower back on. Good little tractors though.


Put the back end up on 6x6 blocks or car ramps, disconnect the pto from betweenthe wheels, then remove the ramps or blocks and disconnect the deck.
Much easier .


----------



## Lionsfan

Speaking of M1 carbines, they manufactured a pile of those during WWII in my home town of Saginaw, Mi. When I was in my teens, you could buy them any old day of the week from the classified section of the Saginaw News for $50.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Speaking of M1 carbines, they manufactured a pile of those during WWII in my home town of Saginaw, Mi. When I was in my teens, you could buy them any old day of the week from the classified section of the Saginaw News for $50.


Same here, and cheap SKS's .
The last SKS's I bought cash was 125, that was a few days ago lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> Speaking of M1 carbines, they manufactured a pile of those during WWII in my home town of Saginaw, Mi. When I was in my teens, you could buy them any old day of the week from the classified section of the Saginaw News for $50.


Yeah , they were a dime a dozen . In the early 60 's every hardware store had a few . Along with a few Ross rifles & Lee Enfields all nice & reconditioned. A buddy of mine had the M1 he had it resighted to a peep and would bring it coyote hunting . I would shoot my 22 Hornet also with a peep sight . Lots of fun plinking back in the day as teenagers lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Same here, and cheap SKS's .
> The last SKS's I bought cash was 125, that was a few days ago lol.


If it is the SKS-45 model I saw one back in the late 80's at a gun show . I mistakenly thought it was a 1st gen AK-47 ...Wrong !


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> If it is the SKS-45 model I saw one back in the late 80's at a gun show . I mistakenly thought it was a 1st gen AK-47 ...Wrong !


I've had many of both. Some sky's( edit, spellcheck got me, meant sks's) were modified to use an AK mag, pretty cool. There are so many variations of the sks it's a crapshoot to know whether you are getting a good one unless you know what they are. An original Tula version is a nice find, but the copies are everywhere. I'd rather stick to my AR's, much more refined and bulk ammo is still easy to get.
Speaking of Tula, been wanting to snag up some of these for the 700ADL, probably do alright for woodchucks at 50yrds .


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> I've had many of both. Some sky's( edit, spellcheck got me, meant sks's) were modified to use an AK mag, pretty cool. There are so many variations of the sks it's a crapshoot to know whether you are getting a good one unless you know what they are. An original Tula version is a nice find, but the copies are everywhere. I'd rather stick to my AR's, much more refined and bulk ammo is still easy to get.
> Speaking of Tula, been wanting to snag up some of these for the 700ADL, probably do alright for woodchucks at 50yrds .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1013362


Yeah , numerous versions . The current AR platform is farm superior for your purposes . Any Military firearm is designed for one purpose , seriously wounding the enemy . Clean kills are often counter productive . As impressive as the AK-47 technology was at the time no full auto firearm fills my want list lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hmmm a chainsaw chase underway perhaps? I suspect it'll come to nothing but....
1. I decided the Echo i had seen on the bay of e wasn't for me. Probably just needing a good clean and a carb service to have a light use saw but the seller is selling loads of outdoor work equipment like job lots of road signs, temporary traffic lights and so on which to my mind marks him down as a dealer and will want too much, and the BIN price is£70+ too high. So I go in to eBay yesterday and take it off my watch list.
2. While there I....browsed. always a dangerous move. 
3. Having been incredibly lucky with my Makita ea4300 (dolmar 410) I decide to try my luck again.... And up pops a perfect saw. A not even run in, turn my 43cc/71cc 2 saw plan into a 43/56/71 3 saw plan..... Been listed 2 days, no bids and half the brand new price.
4. I'm now the highest bidder 
5. Fairly sure I'll get outbid but maybe my Makita luck will win out
6. Today I get an offer on the Echo. It's still £40+ overpriced but maybe the seller isn't as unrealistic as I'd first thought....I prefer the Makita though.
7. We've a week to wait.... Unless I get outbid early.
8. Tbh, I don't have a clue what is do with the saw if I had it....I don't need a 3 saw plan!


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , numerous versions . The current AR platform is farm superior for your purposes . Any Military firearm is designed for one purpose , seriously wounding the energy . Clean kills are often counter productive . As impressive as the AK-47 technology was at the time no full auto firearm fills my want list lol.



Wait, what are my purposes .
I have no need for auto myself, but they are fun to play with now and then. A true auto AK cost a handsome price here, I know spending that kind of cash wouldn't serve my purposes lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , numerous versions . The current AR platform is farm superior for your purposes . Any Military firearm is designed for one purpose , seriously wounding the enemy . Clean kills are often counter productive . As impressive as the AK-47 technology was at the time no full auto firearm fills my want list lol.


Hey , a 22-250 Remington on woodchuck up to 400 yards would really paint the fence Red Brett , very little noise or recoil too


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Wait, what are my purposes .
> I have no need for auto myself, but they are fun to play with now and then. A true auto AK cost a handsome price here, I know spending that kind of cash wouldn't serve my purposes lol.


Especially with the price of building materials & diesel fuel still so high .


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Hey , a 22-250 Remington on woodchuck up to 400 yards would really paint the fence Red Brett , very little noise or recoil too


I had a chipmunk on the back porch steps, couldn't even use the scope as it was only about 8' away, just eyeballed it out the window, and boom . I had to get the hose out for that one lol.
Shot a lot of 22-250 as a kid, one of the handful of guns my dad has that I'd want, he has a lot, more than I have chainsaws .


North by Northwest said:


> Especially with the price of building materials & diesel fuel still so high .


That ain't no joke. I was just thinking of how much I spent just on the steel for the roof, soffits, and fascia . Crazier yet is that most likely it will keep going higher. Last yr when I bought it all it had stabilized at 4.25 a ft for the roof material, not sure where it's at today, bit I ned a lot of feet to finish the walls .


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> I had a chipmunk on the back porch steps, couldn't even use the scope as it was only about 8' away, just eyeballed it out the window, and boom . I had to get the hose out for that one lol.
> 
> That ain't no joke. I was just thinking of how much I spent just on the steel for the roof, soffits, and fascia . Crazier yet is that most likely it will keep going higher. Last yr when I bought it all it had stabilized at 4.25 a ft for the roof material, not sure where it's at today, bit I ned a lot of feet to finish the walls .


Remind me to notify all the red & black squirrels at hunting camp in case you & Tex fly in . I can see it all now , Tex with his double action 45's & you with your sawed off carriage gun wreaking havoc within the oak blowdowns !  P.S. I will give you an update on the gun metal grey & charcoal metal sideing pricing ballooning . Heading to the Mennonites with the diesel & backhoe float for a pickup with my Son next week , only thing worse than the current price of diesel has to be metal.


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> aRemind me to notify all the red & black squirrels at hunting camp in case you & Tex fly in . I can see it all now , Tex with his double action 45's & you with your sawed off carriage gun wreaking havoc within the oak blowdowns !  P.S. I will give you an update on the gun metal grey & charcoal metal sideing pricing ballooning . Heading to the Mennonites with diesel & backhoe float for a pickup with my Son next week , only think worse than the current price of diesel has to be metal.


Let me know when you're heading down here to deer camp(if you are this yr) and maybe I'll make it up there for some plinking, everyone likes that around deer season . Heading out back with the tractor, a saw is almost a guarantee that the deer will be out, add a gun and they probably won't be.
My guess is it hasn't come down . I checked with the Amish and Mennonites here and there prices were close or more, so I bought from the "Englishman"lol.


----------



## SS396driver

Did some paint work on my truck today . Got a call from my buddy who owns the horse farm where I get wood . Needs 4 more oaks taken down . He’s putting an access road in from the upper field to the lower . Easy takedowns . Wanted me to come down today but I was in the middle of paint


----------



## SS396driver

Wife took this my little outdoor spray booth . Truck cab I did inside the garage 
View attachment 4e2a0208eeb59a064e2e3e73aa18c6392a301a13.mp4


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> The M1 Garand!  A truly iconic and historic all American battle rifle!!!
> 
> I have two different model's of the M1A for more practical purposes. However, one day I will have a Garand in my gun locker and look forward to firing it !


I have a Springfield M1 Garand. I did own a Springfield NMM1A with a stainless barrel. Great rifle but I never used it. I had that huge Springfield range finding scope on it.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> My grandfather also carried the M1 Carbine. He was an officer for D battalion of the 448th AA battalion. Although he was an officer he was never issued a 1911. I have a picture of him in Holland with the carbine. My assumption is since they were constantly moving heavy equipment the AA guns and what not the carbine was more compact and suitable for defending yourself but it not having the barrel length getting in the way.


My father was in the 36th Combat Engineers. They carried carbines because the Garands were too cumbersome when building bridges, roads etc.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Wife took this my little outdoor spray booth . Truck cab I did inside the garage


I once bought a cheap, Walmart, 2-person tent at a garage sale. Posted it cheap on CL once I realized that I did not trust it enough to use. 

Guy that bought it told me he was going to use it for a spray booth in his garage. 

Philbert


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> Speaking of M1 carbines, they manufactured a pile of those during WWII in my home town of Saginaw, Mi. When I was in my teens, you could buy them any old day of the week from the classified section of the Saginaw News for $50.


The Harrington Richardson M1 Garands were made 8 miles from me in Worcester Mass.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> My father was in the 36th Combat Engineers. They carried carbines because the Garands were too cumbersome when building bridges, roads etc.


I have to look it up but I'm pretty sure my wife's grandfather was in the 101st engineer's they did the same thing building roads and bridges. They helped build the bridge over the Rhine river I have pictures from both sides of the family from her grandfather building it and my grandfather driving over it.


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> P.S. The M1Garand was developed by fellow Cannuck (Quebec) John Garand who also created the 30-06 Springfield cartridge . The Marine Carbine I refer to had both 15 & 30 round clips vs the 8 round of the Infantry Rifle . My Uncle referred to it as a Marine Grade M1 Garand Carbine , so 50 yrs later that's my story brother lol.


The 30 carbine was designed by a guy named William's and two other men. It used a much smaller bullet than the 30-06. I use to own a Rockola carbine from WWII.


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad was a radio operator in the Tank Destroyers during WW-II so they issued him an M1Carbine. As they were in the open fields of France and later Germany, I asked him what the heck he did with it.

He responded: "First chance I got I traded it for an M1Gerand with someone who did not need his anymore". Unfortunately, I think there were a lot of them. My Dad was in both the Battle of the Hedge Rows and the Battle of the Bulge. He said the only reason we won is because we were able to keep replacing our troops, but the Germans ran out at the end of the war we ended up fighting against old men and kids (Hitler Youth).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> KK, your posts on dangerous game make a lot of sense (common sense IMO).
> 
> Similar rules can be applied to brush busting. Anyone who had jumped feet first off a cliff into a water filled quarry knows the importance of keeping your feet together, if you don't your family jewels will let you know of your mistake very rapidly. Hitting water at speed can be very painful.
> 
> Branches and saplings are filled with fluid. Hitting them with high speed, small, fragile bullets just destroys them. Studies have shown that solid or FMJ bullets penetrate brush the best, but they are not suitable for hunting, so alternatives must be found. In general, increasing the size and hardness of your bullets and slowing them down will all improve your odds. Increased rifling spin will also give them more gyroscopic stability.
> 
> For hunting deer and other thin-skinned game, you must also have a bullet that will expand fairly easily. These factors, combined, have led me to choose the Barnes TSX (or TTSX) when possible, for my hunting. I
> 
> Being lead free is an additional bonus that reduces any concerns about eating the meat (which is my purpose for hunting).


Well put indeed! I agree on the brush busting!The TSX or TTSX are outstanding projectiles and I use them. As well as the NP and A-frame. I use them all! I don't use the Ballistic Tip or Sirocco simply because I don't take shots further than 300yrd when hunting. In fact, seldom are my shots over 200. Average is probably 70 or 80 when hunting Sitka Blacktail. If I ever hunt Dall Sheep I may have to take a 400 or 500yd shot though, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there. My only complaint about the TSX is length of projectile to weight ratio. For example, a .338 250gr TSX sits to deep into the case. You can hand load them, but Barnes doesn't offer a 250gr TSX in a factory load for .338WM or a 200gr factory load in 30-06. Other than the whole length of bullet to weight. I fell the TSX is a Devastating hunting bullet!  I use the 225gr TSX in my .338, when hunting deer on particular remote parts of the Island with heavy concentrations of bear. Rather than my .30-06 sometimes. 

If one is looking for a do it all hunting bullet? Your going to have to find the do it all hunting rifle first!  IMOP, Neither one of them exist! 

Hunt safe, stay sharp, and keep your wit's about you afield!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah I agree with that. I know I've blasted through twigs and branches and brush with my .30.30 they were long known as brush guns like the .35 rem and the well known .45.70 which are all slower moving bullets. I've long had people give criticism for using the .30.30 to which you get a range of comments from people up and including...not enough power, not accurate enough, and the list goes on. I have shot quite a few deer now with it and none of them went anywhere all dropped in a pile. I think it could suffer if it was a longer shot. But in my opinion in upper Michigan you rarely get a shot or can see further than 75 yards in the woods at least the areas that I would expect to see deer in. I think allot of guys have a hard time judging distance and what they call a 500 yard shot is more realistically closer to a hundred yard shot that has been exaggerated by about 400 yards. I think it's more about knowing your gun, the ammo it likes, and getting out and testing those ammos before the season to know what you can do with your gun that really counts. Not the powder behind it at least in the case of deer. I understand moose and other big game are another animal that requires those bigger calibers.


The 30-30 has probably killed more deer in history than any other cartridge. However, it may be a close three way tie with the 06 and .22LR for the title on "cartridge that's killed the most deer" Hard to say!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> NOTHING that you can put up to your shoulder and fire, punches through brush ACCURATELY, nothing!
> 
> SR


I strongly disagree!  There are way to many factors to make a statement like that Sir. It all depends on how much brush between you and the game animal! Type of cartridge, type and weight of projectile. One, two, or three alder limbs is a whole lot different than an entire alder thicket! Also, distance between limbs, size of limbs, and angles of impact on limbs. All play a huge part in bullet deflection! I would suspect a hunter with all your experience. Who has shot 25 Moose, so many caribou, so many bears, so many sheep, so many deer, so many... Would know that! 

P.S. You eat a lot of meat don't you!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah I agree with that. I know I've blasted through twigs and branches and brush with my .30.30 they were long known as brush guns like the .35 rem and the well known .45.70 which are all slower moving bullets. I've long had people give criticism for using the .30.30 to which you get a range of comments from people up and including...not enough power, not accurate enough, and the list goes on. I have shot quite a few deer now with it and none of them went anywhere all dropped in a pile. I think it could suffer if it was a longer shot. But in my opinion in upper Michigan you rarely get a shot or can see further than 75 yards in the woods at least the areas that I would expect to see deer in. I think allot of guys have a hard time judging distance and what they call a 500 yard shot is more realistically closer to a hundred yard shot that has been exaggerated by about 400 yards. I think it's more about knowing your gun, the ammo it likes, and getting out and testing those ammos before the season to know what you can do with your gun that really counts. Not the powder behind it at least in the case of deer. I understand moose and other big game are another animal that requires those bigger calibers.


Well said indeed IMOP!


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Hmmm a chainsaw chase underway perhaps? I suspect it'll come to nothing but....
> 1. I decided the Echo i had seen on the bay of e wasn't for me. Probably just needing a good clean and a carb service to have a light use saw but the seller is selling loads of outdoor work equipment like job lots of road signs, temporary traffic lights and so on which to my mind marks him down as a dealer and will want too much, and the BIN price is£70+ too high. So I go in to eBay yesterday and take it off my watch list.
> 2. While there I....browsed. always a dangerous move.
> 3. Having been incredibly lucky with my Makita ea4300 (dolmar 410) I decide to try my luck again.... And up pops a perfect saw. A not even run in, turn my 43cc/71cc 2 saw plan into a 43/56/71 3 saw plan..... Been listed 2 days, no bids and half the brand new price.
> 4. I'm now the highest bidder
> 5. Fairly sure I'll get outbid but maybe my Makita luck will win out
> 6. Today I get an offer on the Echo. It's still £40+ overpriced but maybe the seller isn't as unrealistic as I'd first thought....I prefer the Makita though.
> 7. We've a week to wait.... Unless I get outbid early.
> 8. Tbh, I don't have a clue what is do with the saw if I had it....I don't need a 3 saw plan!


So what model is the 56cc saw? Don’t let ‘need’ get in the way of CAD, the correct number of saws you need is n + 1.
I’m currently on the 4 saw plan but looking to add another too.


----------



## LondonNeil

Makita ea5600. I'm not sure if the dolmar name bit going by the numbering system as far as I know it, it must be something like a dolmar 550?


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> @Cowboy254. Cake or Beer  or both today?  Happy Birthday mate. Have a good one.



Thanks for the birthday wishes fellers. The Cowfamily did make a cake but my favourite one was this one from a few years ago. Even had a spider on the far end of the log.


----------



## LondonNeil

Does this link work?
Check out Makita EA5600F45D 56cc Petrol Chainsaw - ONLY 8 HOURS RUN TIME Makita Metal Case on eBay!








Makita EA5600F45DN 55.7cc Petrol Chain Saw - Blue for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Makita EA5600F45DN 55.7cc Petrol Chain Saw - Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> Does this link work?
> Check out Makita EA5600F45D 56cc Petrol Chainsaw - ONLY 8 HOURS RUN TIME Makita Metal Case on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makita EA5600F45DN 55.7cc Petrol Chain Saw - Blue for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Makita EA5600F45DN 55.7cc Petrol Chain Saw - Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


That is a nice looking saw.


----------



## LondonNeil

Do your research Neil.... It's not hard 
Arborist site answers all
https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/new-makita-ea5600.315005/ 

The turquoise version of the dolmar ps550 so I guessed the number right. Looks like it's a semi pro saw but that a Makita semi pro is closer to pro than a Stihl farm boss


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> The 30 carbine was designed by a guy named William's and two other men. It used a much smaller bullet than the 30-06. I use to own a Rockola carbine from WWII.


As I said previously 7.62 x 33 mm shot over a few 1000 rounds out of the M1 carbine . Not much more punch than a hot loaded 357 Magnums , that's why the military hated it in the jungles , couldn't ' punch through the brush . Great for urban warfare lol.


----------



## LondonNeil

WoodAbuser said:


> That is a nice looking saw.


Does doesn't it. I could be wrong but the listing gives me a good/honest feel. Description says used for 4*2hour sessions but seller now thinks his leccy saw is sufficient. I'm guessing that's 4 tankfulls. And a combination of no longer getting big wood/discovered big wood is harder than they thought/seller getting on in age maybe/our raging inflation causing people to sell unused assets.

I've not bid high though, I don't need the saw, I'm just trying to snare a bargain. I've not had a big Google too see the cheapest I can find them new but first listing I found was £560 iirc and think that was without the metal travel case.


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> Does doesn't it. I could be wrong but the listing gives me a good/honest feel. Description says used for 4*2hour sessions but seller now thinks his leccy saw is sufficient. I'm guessing that's 4 tankfulls. And a combination of no longer getting big wood/discovered big wood is harder than they thought/seller getting on in age maybe/our raging inflation causing people to sell unused assets.
> 
> I've not bid high though, I don't need the saw, I'm just trying to snare a bargain. I've not had a big Google too see the cheapest I can find them new but first listing I found was £560 iirc and think that was without the metal travel case.


That is something to take into account. Cases and accessories really add up.


----------



## Jeffkrib

That does look very nice Neil, excellent price, good luck.


----------



## 501Maico

Happy Birthday Cowboy!


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> As I said previously 7.62 x 33 mm shot over a few 1000 rounds out of the M1 carbine . Not much more punch than a hot loaded 357 Magnums , that's why the military hated it in the jungles , couldn't ' punch through the brush . Great for urban warfare lol.


They are a fun little rifle to plink with.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> My Dad was a radio operator in the Tank Destroyers during WW-II so they issued him an M1Carbine. As they were in the open fields of France and later Germany, I asked him what the heck he did with it.
> 
> He responded: "First chance I got I traded it for an M1Gerand with someone who did not need his anymore". Unfortunately, I think there were a lot of them. My Dad was in both the Battle of the Hedge Rows and the Battle of the Bulge. He said the only reason we won is because we were able to keep replacing our troops, but the Germans ran out at the end of the war we ended up fighting against old men and kids (Hitler Youth).


My Grandfather was also at the battle of the bulge, I'm pretty sure that may have been where the K98K that I have came from. The 448th AA met up and was attached to Patton's 3rd army so he was right at the line the whole time from the beach all the way to Germany. He told me on Memorial Day the last year he was alive that in the Rhineland a ME 109 flew close and evaded the guns and got away, but the Captain thought that it had not come close enough to tell where they were. My Grandfather told his friend, another officer, not to sleep in the tent because he felt it had been to close and to sleep in the fox holes under the cover of the guns. His friend didn't, and during the night a delayed action bomb fell into a haystack and the Captain got up looked around and said everything was safe. The bomb went off and killed everyone in the command tent including his friend. My grandfather then had to drive all the way back to the beach since he was the highest ranking officer alive to let the commanding officers know what had happened. On his way back all the little towns that he drove through that were standing were now leveled from German Bombing. Also on that memorial day he had said that on D-Day his landing craft started taking on water so another one moved in to take their place and hit a mine and exploded. I'm glad I was interested when I was younger enough to have talked to him and learn and hear it from a Veteran that was there before it was to late. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> The 30-30 has probably killed more deer in history than any other cartridge. However, it may be a close three way tie with the 06 and .22LR for the title on "cartridge that's killed the most deer" Hard to say!


Allot of those 06s were because of service rifles that the men brought back from the war. You could buy them at surplus stores mega cheap and they were great hunting guns.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> I have to look it up but I'm pretty sure my wife's grandfather was in the 101st engineer's they did the same thing building roads and bridges. They helped build the bridge over the Rhine river I have pictures from both sides of the family from her grandfather building it and my grandfather driving over it.


My dad unfortunately spent more time fighting, from what I was told, than building. He was involved with 5 landings. Anzio was the worst. He called that a real ******** where they had to fight the Germans off in hand to hand Combat. That took a real toll on his life after the war.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> My dad unfortunately spent more time fighting, from what I was told, than building. He was involved with 5 landings. Anzio was the worst. He called that a real ******** where they had to fight the Germans off in hand to hand Combat. That took a real toll on his life after the war.


I believe it. My Grandfather did not speak of it for years until that Memorial day before his death.


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> Do your research Neil.... It's not hard
> Arborist site answers all
> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/new-makita-ea5600.315005/
> 
> The turquoise version of the dolmar ps550 so I guessed the number right. Looks like it's a semi pro saw but that a Makita semi pro is closer to pro than a Stihl farm boss


Farm boss is a boat anchor compared to any Dolkita . Nice farm firewood cutter , however a 590 Timber Wolf is a better choice for cutting & the pocket book . You can ' t go wrong with the Makita *.*


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> They are a fun little rifle to plink with.


Yeah cheap fun , I reloaded my 22 Hornet but even then casings were expensive , I could reload my .222 Remington cheaper. Today hard to find lol. The 30 cal. carbine cartridges at Army Surplus were then dirt cheap .


----------



## MustangMike

My Dad would not talk about the war unless it was to "teach a life's lesson". If you tried to get him to talk about it (with few exceptions) he would either tell you he was busy, or just walk away from you. Over the years, I did get a few things out of him, but not a whole lot. I had to choose my questions very carefully to get him to respond (like there had to be a reason).

Bothered me to know how much information and history died with him.

He was in the reserves when the war broke out, served under both English and American command, and had to stay after the war as an interpreter because he spoke both German and Italian fluently. He was only one of two guys from the original reserve unit to make it to the end.


----------



## LondonNeil

Cheapest without the case I can find is £504. With the case £520 but out of stock so don't always trust the price...I know the website though and it's trustworthy. Also seeing it upto £560. I think it sits between the ea5000 and 6100 Pro saws. The ea5000 is virtually the same price, £500-580ish. Aaaaaanyway.... Probably won't win it .... It would be a steal if I did.


----------



## sundance

LondonNeil said:


> Cheapest without the case I can find is £504. With the case £520 but out of stock so don't always trust the price...I know the website though and it's trustworthy. Also seeing it upto £560. I think it sits between the ea5000 and 6100 Pro saws. The ea5000 is virtually the same price, £500-580ish. Aaaaaanyway.... Probably won't win it .... It would be a steal if I did.


As you're well aware one of the secrets is decide ahead of time what your max price is. Don't enter it too early but be willing to see it go (even if for only a bit more) when it gets to your max.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> I strongly disagree!  There are way to many factors to make a statement like that Sir. It all depends on how much brush between you and the game animal! Type of cartridge, type and weight of projectile. One, two, or three alder limbs is a whole lot different than an entire alder thicket! Also, distance between limbs, size of limbs, and angles of impact on limbs. All play a huge part in bullet deflection! I would suspect a hunter with all your experience. Who has shot 25 Moose, so many caribou, so many bears, so many sheep, so many deer, so many... Would know that!
> 
> P.S. You eat a lot of meat don't you!!


 One time my dad and me, put paper pie plates at different distances into a large willow patch, some places the willows were thicker than others ect., at different distances ect.. Then we stood back (again at different distances) and shot at the plates with all kinds of calibers and bullet weights.

It only takes ONE limb to throw a bullet off its course!

NOTHING hit the plates consistently, some would go past the plates, but none could be called ACCURATE at hitting the plates consistently. Many times, pieces of bullet would hit a plate, but like I said, there was NOTHING consistent!

I will say it was fun to see the streaks go into the willows as we shot, sometimes only hitting one or two small willows, sometimes hitting several.

A magazine article once had some testers set up a whole elaborate test to see what a brush buster was. They were much more scientific than WE were, took days to do their testing but the results were the same as ours!

I'm not sure how you got so much smarter than everyone else on everything to do with guns, cartridges and ballistics, but those of us that have been in "it" for more than 50 years, running extensive test and having personal experiences with this stuff, just don't agree with you.

Personally, I have more respect for animals than try to deliberately brush bust!

Excuse me for being rude, but guys that "know it all" are a big reason why I put all of this behind me "once" already, and I'm not going back! lol I'm moving on....

SR


----------



## LondonNeil

Ahhh Fun's over, I've been outbid and I'm not chasing this one.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I have a Stevens 325 here that I used for years up in northern Mi. Bolt action in .30 .30 which all I ever see is levers. Thing is a tack driver was made from surplus machine gun barrels from the war. It still has a government stamped star on the barrel. I've taken down quite a few deer with it over the years with it. It was given to me by my grandfather and I drilled and tapped it for a side mount scope. I've always used Winchester silver tip and all the deer I ever shot with it dropped right in a pile. Its been a safe queen for a long while now though because I don't get up there during deer season as much since my wife's health. I mainly use a muzzleloader down here in southern Mi I've got a couple with that also.


I collect Stevens Single Shot target rifles. I was watching a Pope Barreled Stevens and it just sold for $14,000. No, I did not win the bid. Stevens became known as a lower cost firearm. But in the day, from the late 1880's for about 50 years, they made the barrels for many of the best target shots in the world. I recently bought a Stevens 414 Armory Target Rifle. The 1910 US Olympic team won the gold medal with this model. I just looked up the 325. The first thing they said is there is no proof that they were made with left over 30 cal machine gun barrels. BUT, the barrels do screw to the action with the same nut that the machine gun barrels used. So there is no proof that they didn't. Interesting short article on an interesting rifle. I doubt I'll go looking for one, but if I trip on one, I'll pick it up.








Curious Relics #009: Stevens 325-A - The Bolt Action .30-30 Winchester


Welcome, if you are a newcomer to this fun bi-weekly segment of AllOutdoor.com! The Stevens 325-A Bolt Action 30-30. Let’s dive right in!



www.alloutdoor.com


----------



## rarefish383

Kodiak Kid said:


> I strongly disagree!  There are way to many factors to make a statement like that Sir. It all depends on how much brush between you and the game animal! Type of cartridge, type and weight of projectile. One, two, or three alder limbs is a whole lot different than an entire alder thicket! Also, distance between limbs, size of limbs, and angles of impact on limbs. All play a huge part in bullet deflection! I would suspect a hunter with all your experience. Who has shot 25 Moose, so many caribou, so many bears, so many sheep, so many deer, so many... Would know that!
> 
> P.S. You eat a lot of meat don't you!!


I might have to go back and reread Robs post. But, with all of the variables you listed, it sounds to me like you just proved Robs point? I don't believe in Brush Busting Calibers. My go to deer gun is a 250 Savage in a 1950 Model R Savage 99. I prefer to shoot through the tiny spaces. I do shoot deer and pigs in the eye. One of the prettiest deer I've taken was with a 70 grain Savage 22 HiPower. Now that straight wall cases are legal in shotgun only counties, I've made my own cartridge. It's a 400 Whelen case cut down to 2.25" with a 265 gr .429 Hornady, for an over all case length of 2.80". Lots of folk would call it a Brush Buster, but if I can shoot a deer in the eye with it, why would I try to shoot it through a tree? For those interested, this little WV mountain deer was taken with this 120 year old, 1899 H Take Down rifle, made in 1912 with the original 1912 Malcolm scope on it.





Here's my yet to be named .429 caliber straight wall deer cartridge.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> My Dad would not talk about the war unless it was to "teach a life's lesson". If you tried to get him to talk about it (with few exceptions) he would either tell you he was busy, or just walk away from you. Over the years, I did get a few things out of him, but not a whole lot. I had to choose my questions very carefully to get him to respond (like there had to be a reason).
> 
> Bothered me to know how much information and history died with him.
> 
> He was in the reserves when the war broke out, served under both English and American command, and had to stay after the war as an interpreter because he spoke both German and Italian fluently. He was only one of two guys from the original reserve unit to make it to the end.


War is never as glamorous as the movies portray , lots of returning veterans never speak of the actual action . My Uncle never did , just trivia like how he welcomed the M1 Carbine over the Lee Enfield Infantry Rifle . Or how the French welcomed the Allies in Paris along with the overwhelming amount of Wine bottles opened that day lol.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> My Grandfather was also at the battle of the bulge, I'm pretty sure that may have been where the K98K that I have came from. The 448th AA met up and was attached to Patton's 3rd army so he was right at the line the whole time from the beach all the way to Germany. He told me on Memorial Day the last year he was alive that in the Rhineland a ME 109 flew close and evaded the guns and got away, but the Captain thought that it had not come close enough to tell where they were. My Grandfather told his friend, another officer, not to sleep in the tent because he felt it had been to close and to sleep in the fox holes under the cover of the guns. His friend didn't, and during the night a delayed action bomb fell into a haystack and the Captain got up looked around and said everything was safe. The bomb went off and killed everyone in the command tent including his friend. My grandfather then had to drive all the way back to the beach since he was the highest ranking officer alive to let the commanding officers know what had happened. On his way back all the little towns that he drove through that were standing were now leveled from German Bombing. Also on that memorial day he had said that on D-Day his landing craft started taking on water so another one moved in to take their place and hit a mine and exploded. I'm glad I was interested when I was younger enough to have talked to him and learn and hear it from a Veteran that was there before it was to late.
> 
> Allot of those 06s were because of service rifles that the men brought back from the war. You could buy them at surplus stores mega cheap and they were great hunting guns.


I have my Dad's 1903A3 he bought in the late 50's, early 60's. When Dad passed, my mom gave me the title to the house trailer at deer camp. When I looked inside there was another envelope. It had the receipt for the 1903. He paid $14 for it. I guess if I go look the receipt probably has the date he got it.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> My Grandfather was also at the battle of the bulge, I'm pretty sure that may have been where the K98K that I have came from. The 448th AA met up and was attached to Patton's 3rd army so he was right at the line the whole time from the beach all the way to Germany. He told me on Memorial Day the last year he was alive that in the Rhineland a ME 109 flew close and evaded the guns and got away, but the Captain thought that it had not come close enough to tell where they were. My Grandfather told his friend, another officer, not to sleep in the tent because he felt it had been to close and to sleep in the fox holes under the cover of the guns. His friend didn't, and during the night a delayed action bomb fell into a haystack and the Captain got up looked around and said everything was safe. The bomb went off and killed everyone in the command tent including his friend. My grandfather then had to drive all the way back to the beach since he was the highest ranking officer alive to let the commanding officers know what had happened. On his way back all the little towns that he drove through that were standing were now leveled from German Bombing. Also on that memorial day he had said that on D-Day his landing craft started taking on water so another one moved in to take their place and hit a mine and exploded. I'm glad I was interested when I was younger enough to have talked to him and learn and hear it from a Veteran that was there before it was to late.
> 
> Allot of those 06s were because of service rifles that the men brought back from the war. You could buy them at surplus stores mega cheap and they were great hunting guns.


Yeah same over here , the Civilian market was flooded with Army Surplus Ross & later Lee Enfield .303 Springfields . The Ross were a WWI vintage carry over of dubious quality and reliability . The Lee Springfield however was an excellent sniper rifle & rugged infantry carbine . It was a very effective Moose Rifle , shot my 1st Bull @ 18 with his Rifle . Although a little heavy for deer in the bush at over 9 lbs loaded .He loaned me his Marlin in 32 special & I was hooked on lever actions for deer after that lol .


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes fellers. The Cowfamily did make a cake but my favourite one was this one from a few years ago. Even had a spider on the far end of the log.
> 
> View attachment 1013454


Like usual I'm a day late and a dollar short. Well, with inflation, $100 short. HAPPY B-DAY!


----------



## rarefish383

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah same over here , the Civilian market was flooded with Army Surplus Ross & later Lee Enfield .303 Springfields . The Ross were a WWI vintage carry over of dubious quality and reliability . The Lee Springfield however was an excellent sniper rifle & rugged infantry carbine . It was a very effective Moose Rifle , shot my 1st Bull @ 18 with his Rifle . Although a little heavy for deer in the bush at over 9 lbs loaded .He loaned me his Marlin in 32 special & I was hooked on lever actions for deer after that lol .


We just got home from our annual Savage Rendezvous in Noxen PA. Mostly Savage 1899 collectors big show and tell. This year I took 16 of my my Pre WWI engraved 1899's and Savage and Stevens Target rifles. A friend brought 2 Canadian Ross rifles. First straight pull I've ever shot, interesting rifle.


----------



## North by Northwest

rarefish383 said:


> We just got home from our annual Savage Rendezvous in Noxen PA. Mostly Savage 1899 collectors big show and tell. This year I took 16 of my my Pre WWI engraved 1899's and Savage and Stevens Target rifles. A friend brought 2 Canadian Ross rifles. First straight pull I've ever shot, interesting rifle.


Unfortunately fish , to many Canadian boys died way to young in the trenches when the Ross jammed in battle . An adequate bench shooting rifle but it's straight breech & tight tolerance invited dirt & grime fouling issues . P.S. Actually my 1st dedicated deer rifle was a used Savage 99 circa 1970 . I handloaded 180 grain Remington Core-lokt 's . Ballistically speaking it was very close to energy of the .308 & was a reasonable alternate to the heavier 30-06.Springfield in the bush (Remington 742 Woodsmaster) that I bought a few yrs later ! I really wish I had not sold my 300 Savage . P.S. I see were about the same vintage brother , God Bless , you brought back some fond memories


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> One time my dad and me, put paper pie plates at different distances into a large willow patch, some places the willows were thicker than others ect., at different distances ect.. Then we stood back (again at different distances) and shot at the plates with all kinds of calibers and bullet weights.
> 
> It only takes ONE limb to throw a bullet off its course!
> 
> NOTHING hit the plates consistently, some would go past the plates, but none could be called ACCURATE at hitting the plates consistently. Many times, pieces of bullet would hit a plate, but like I said, there was NOTHING consistent!
> 
> I will say it was fun to see the streaks go into the willows as we shot, sometimes only hitting one or two small willows, sometimes hitting several.
> 
> A magazine article once had some testers set up a whole elaborate test to see what a brush buster was. They were much more scientific than WE were, took days to do their testing but the results were the same as ours!
> 
> I'm not sure how you got so much smarter than everyone else on everything to do with guns, cartridges and ballistics, but those of us that have been in "it" for more than 50 years, running extensive test and having personal experiences with this stuff, just don't agree with you.
> 
> Personally, I have more respect for animals than try to deliberately brush bust!
> 
> Excuse me for being rude, but guys that "know it all" are a big reason why I put all of this behind me "once" already, and I'm not going back! lol I'm moving on....
> 
> SR


Well , SR I cannot speak for KK , but I believe what he is saying is that many reknowned lighter calibers , .222 . 223 , .243 & 25-06 pushing 50 , 60 70 or 130 grain Sirocco's conventionally used for open country medium game hunting are much more likely to be diverted from their intended path traveling at 2880 - 3380 fps . Than any 30 , 32 or .45×70 caliber nozler partition or Aframe rounds of 180 , 200 , 220 , 325 or 405 grains traveling at 1350 to 1895 fps . I however , was originally speaking specifically of my Marlin 450 Big bore pushing a much heavier & blunted 500 grain projectile , which is very stable in flight . No I never intentionally bush bust any more than I would sound shoot. I hunt ethically and load the best loads & rifle to the application brother . Anyhow good discussions , think we should give the thread back to the wood cutting fella's .. Cheers Gentlemen !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> It's always better to grease bearings IMHO. I always put air tool oil in my 90s and impacts and all other air tools. I know barely anybody does it. Does it increase the life of it...who knows but grease and oil is cheap to I figure what the heck it cant hurt.


u don't need to be humble about it. it is a fact! i have oil cans on my workbench at the ready, by shop door shelves and in 'to go' kit. heck! and over by other side where small drill press is. i even oil my knotty knots when they get iffy as to the split....

drill bits and bearings! lol... grease or oil. my TB tiller never is asked to till w/o every single point of rub, move, rotate, slide set... not getting a drop or two of oil! shifts like hot knife thru butter...

oil rules!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> We finally had some rain here today. Was up at the cabin over the WE and even though it rained up there Sat evening and Sun afternoon, nothing down here.
> 
> Supposed to be some more tomorrow.


we are drowning in it! all day, and all week. trying to kill the drought in a week or so! good try tv weather folf say... but
still drought conditions.

ha, tell that to my grass!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Well, that was a time consuming mess. I would have sworn my tractor was a CAT 1 but it's Italian and looking through literature I couldn't find a CAT rating, just 1900 kg or 4188 lbs lift which sounded too high. Looking through some old pictures I saw CAT 2 stamped on the arms.* It's been a while since I bought any implements but I think the balls come with different size holes for CAT 1 or CAT 2 implements.*
> 
> View attachment 1012096
> View attachment 1012097
> View attachment 1012098


i don't lift much with my 3-point other than an implement. for me its pin size. one is one size only, the other can take one of two...

and always a drop of oil here n there on them and the pins, swivels, etc. of course. threads! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I'm almost done with the pile. All of it has been straight and fairly knot free except for the crappy stuff on the bottom. I misjudged the amount of wood vs. storage space and should have all or almost all of the front row open for a handful of small trees I want to take down on my property and some oaks a neighbor 3 doors down wants removed.
> 
> View attachment 1012131
> 
> View attachment 1012132


nice wood pile! 

i am just here for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> I have posted this before: a little ‘kit’ that I place in each saw case and tool bag, for field cleaning.
> 
> Old toothbrush, used Sawzall blade, cut off paint brush. Basically ’free’
> 
> At home I use an air compressor.
> 
> View attachment 1012215
> 
> Philbert


i have similar. good tech! well, imo. i brush off the caps etc on my saws and mowers... even areas other's hand me down scrounge gimmies need, too. on day of issues no hot starts, next time perfect every start and restart. thinking it just needed some cleaning...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Not all roller tip bars are designed to be greased . My Pioneer Oregon are , they came with a small packable grease gun for the roller tip . I give the nose a quick squirt every usage which is perhaps twice a year for my old girls . Most modern bar the oil groove on the rail is adequate to ensure flow to the roller tip bearing if the groove is cleaned periodically usually during routine bar maintenance & truing .


besides, correct me if i am wrong... am thinking those 'rollers' are some pretty hard metal. rockwell #s...wear very well dry running or in mists...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Another day, rotary cutting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND another satisfied customer! lol
> 
> SR


nice, my lawn starting to look like that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> It finally poured at our place in N.E. too and we really needed it. I was getting tired of watering the garden.


outside my window currently:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> You have to look hard for them but a pair of Bambi's was watching me come down off my hill yesterday after opening up some roads with my brush hog mower.


 deer pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Reminds me time to pull out the new 30-378 Weatherby and hit the range also . Last Moose Season it replaced my venerable Remington 700 . A little heavier to carry ,* but when loading 240 gr. partition silver tips its a one shot round . *


no point blank misses for this guy!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I've done a lot of ballistic testing (on both wet newspaper and wet phone books) and other media and have concluded that bullet construction is far more important than bullet weight.
> 
> Because the Barns copper bullets open up with 4 pedals (instead of a full mushroom) they penetrate about 50% deeper than anything else. The spinning of the bullet makes the pedals cut veins and arteries like an arrowhead.


interesting point, MM! more or less always thot of the mushroom and bits pieces, but u bring up a very good point! glad i din't jump 13 pages on up the line....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Aknutter said:


> What NxNw is saying, if it's brown it's down...


too general, if its goldish brown, then its down... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Good afternoon guys and gals. Happy hunting, for the best bullet in the best caliber for the game u hunt.


the best bullet is the one 'someone' can hit the target consistantly, and bring it down sanely!.... some trail hiking may be req'd


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> *For those of us that don't shoot a big game animal every week*, ballistic testing will give you a lot of valuable information that you may never realize from hunting when bullets are often not recovered.
> 
> How long it takes for the bullet to open, how deeply it penetrates, diameter of expansion and retained bullet weight are all important factors. I also prefer to see a uniform mushroom as it will reduce planning after impact.


outdoor show other day, recorded, was on the Perfect Safari Rifle. and stated that for big game... in Africa anything smaller than .375 is outlawed; no can shoot with legally!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Over the years I've found that I get the fastest kills when the bullet expands FAST, then penetrates deeply, going on through leaving an exit hole.
> *As a bullet mfg'er, *I have tested thousands of bullets, my own and many other brands, many in live animals under hunting conditions, and that's been my findings. Water jugs, 55gallon bbls, phone books ect., isn't the same as live animals, at least that also has been my findings.
> 
> I'm not into any of that "stuff" anymore and I'm glad to be away from it and put it behind me, even though I still have most of my swage press' ect...
> 
> SR


interesting background there, SR! thanks for the mention...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, 400 vs a 462…what would you pick?
> I picked up a 462 the others day at the saw store…insanely light, nice balance with the 28 that was on it. Not like the old days, lol…
> Have not seen a 400 yet


hi ww-

watched an interesting clip last nite on Idaho. State of 2 million has had over 300,000 move in in past couple years! locals and l-t residents bit miffed over it, some are ok with it... been to ID many times, am from WA


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> It is one of my favorite chores bombing around mowing the roads. The deer up there just stand there watching me mow. Clearing one of those old roads was no fun with 3 and 4 inch trees on it. My Husqvarna 550XP made life easy.


not my fav thing to do, but no doubt a fresh cut swath up and back makes for a nice change and update....


----------



## husqvarna257

Finally got some rain last week. I was a big enough storm to fill the 50 gallon rain drum off a shed roof. After last weeks 22 mice in one night in a 5 gallon pail we are getting some tomato's. My latest Wile E Coyote trick was to put up mesh and fence wire with the solar charger. Hope to get some green beans this year


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Got a quote on the small jotol F 602 V2 woodburner its 1479$ guy ordered 4 in spring for sept/oct delivery. Wish I could see 1 in person before I put a deposit down.


hijacked again! thot this thread was the kissin cousin to the guns thread!!! LOL

j/k


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

husqvarna257 said:


> Finally got some rain last week. I was a big enough storm to fill the 50 gallon rain drum off a shed roof. After last weeks 22 mice in one night in a 5 gallon pail we are getting some tomato's. My latest Wile E Coyote trick was to put up mesh and fence wire with the solar charger. *Hope to get some green beans this year*
> View attachment 1013603
> View attachment 1013604


hope you do. what type?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Check out the 22 Hornet Ballistics BF . Actually , a Red Mist sums it up pretty well brother !


a .17 7 dont do much! not even to squirrels. but depends on where the round hits! 

the coolest tech on it all, small rounds was using some of the high end small round air rifles. $4-5K rilfes. and with go pro. and scope on target, round released and just before the strike _'smack!_ the lil feller stops eating and looks up and about and then lites out! every time... so not too sure whatz up, but dialed in that something is amiss....

then _'smack!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Silver tips are quality rounds at a very fair price point .


Lone Ranger's favs....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I have seen research with the Winchester silver tip bullets that they are capable of armor piercing


in the bigger gauge, all it took was one... then total mayhem inside... ie, short life spans. and as one poster said... red mist!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I have quite a few pcs of echo power equipment. Never had any issues. Strimmers blowers and saws. Can't beat them on price and reliability. I haven't experienced any warranty issues either. They replaced a coil on a cs400 that I was cutting in the water with that was just out of warranty. Guy said saw had water in it, But 30$ later and noticed I had a new coil in the saw when I got it home, usually 2 pulls on choke 1 off choke to get anything running that is echo. Once warm, 1 pull is all you need.


indeed, and where i live they are popular....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> *Letter rip tater chip lol .* Thanks bud


LOL... thats a new one for me! we buy and chomp on Lays... will have to use that next time i open a bag and make a bowl for the QB...

_'here ya go! letter rip tater chip!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , hard not to like the sounds of the old Macs there something special.


as i remember, had a hint of a clack to them....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

olyman said:


> yecccccchhhh..snakes.....


  yup! never seen one i like!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think your manual has a misprint in it, Land Pride cutters with 130hp gearboxes on them are only rated for 3" tree's.
> 
> Mine in the above pict. has a 120HP gearbox on it and is considered a medium duty by Woods, I've taken out 5" pines, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it! It will take out 3" pines all day long, but I'd hate to have to do that too. lol
> 
> It's hardwoods that are hard on those gearboxes, not to mention the driveline in the tractor!
> 
> SR


gets pretty noisy when doing cuts like that!


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> too general, if its goldish brown, then its down... lol


Tex , the Golden Brown & Cold is definately down ...brother !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You're right, 3".
> But I'm not planning on doing anything over 2, unless I can swing it over it just behind the tractor tires on the corner. Now I have dropped it down on a rotten stump or two after getting all the fencing off but what was pinched.
> View attachment 1012882
> 
> And 130hp .
> View attachment 1012883
> 
> Never knew it had a dishpan either .
> View attachment 1012885
> 
> 
> It's a Kubota L3800, 37.4hp iirc, but after being wrong as much as I was above, you should probably look that up .
> 
> Edit, looks like I was off a few lbs on the weight too lol.
> 
> View attachment 1012888


i tend to rely on my saws for tree work ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I have the RCR1872 & it is 72" wide X 110" Long, my cutting capacity is 2", 20-65 horsepower.
> I would not cut anything 2" with a rotary cutter, a chainsaw or weedeater blade.
> I bought my to mower the open land, not clear trees.


_"hear, hear!"_


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a .17 7 dont do much! not even to squirrels. but depends on where the round hits!
> 
> the coolest tech on it all, small rounds was using some of the high end small round air rifles. $4-5K rilfes. and with go pro. and scope on target, round released and just before the strike _'smack!_ the lil feller stops eating and looks up and about and then lites out! every time... so not too sure whatz up, but dialed in that something is amiss....
> 
> then _'smack!'_


Not when Brett & you are on the scene Tex , word is its a blood bath !  (check out post 76,796 pardner lmao)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> With "A" rotary cutter, or with YOUR rotary cutter?
> 
> I wouldn't live long enough to cut everything I have to cut, if I used a weedeater/blade or chainsaw!!!
> 
> My cutter as is chippers cutter, is made to cut heavy brush, and that's exactly how I use mine.
> 
> SR


big enuff and can take down anything, almost...

T/F now at 11,000 hp and they have taken the quarter down to middish 3's!

got the $$!, Hennessy will build u one of his super cars... 2,000 hp and 300mph +

no thanks to both, and no thanks to forestry work with a shredder...,

my bet is KK will agree, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> My cutter, I do not care what you do with yours.
> 1) anything two inches or bigger will not rot in twelve months.
> 2) it can be firewood for someone
> 3) would make great wood chips
> 4) IMHO only Tim the ToolMan need a mower that cuts bigger stuff than anyone else has.
> 5) I see it as a waste of resources.
> But that's just me, you do what you want with your money.


like one guy i know, does farm and ranch equipment repairs said... do not sharpen sharp the cutter's blades...

it is a shredder, not a mower!!! 

and i am ok with that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> NOTHING that you can put up to your shoulder and fire, punches through brush ACCURATELY, nothing!
> 
> SR


i hear ya SR, but i dunno! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, but are they orange .


that chipper - has a point!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> It can't ALL be about scrounging firewood and wheelbarrows!  Sometimes we just have to do some B.S.ing as well!


but i thot all i am reading here is truthful and factual!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, you probably have more big game hunting experience that I do, best I can remember I've only shot 25 moose, including two in Ontario. I can't remember how many caribou, then there's bears, sheep a big truck load of blk. and white-tailed deer, and...
> 
> SR


probably so!

but u made bullets!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like quite the work party.
> How's the hernia after that workout.
> I ran a 500i that was ported with a 20" square chain, it was pretty fast .
> I was out front working on the barn today and heard some crashing out back, looked and saw a small "tree" come down. So when I was heading inside to take a break I went and took a look, ended up it was a 5" branch off a 28-32" cherry tree that fell from around 60'.
> Was wondering what tree that size fell down, because they should all be pretty solid that size back there lol.
> You can see the tree it came from in the background where it's pointing. Not sure how the broke end got so far from the tree.
> Firewoods falling from the sky . Glad noone was under it!
> View attachment 1013144


my neighborhood still full of stuff like that! some gone now, but loads of firewood for an easy scrounge....

just cut and stack. or toss into truck. lots cut to size or close....










all oak but last


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> How bout taters!! I dug some Yukon's today!View attachment 1013155


you get my vote, Lf. nice bucket full!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I mean no disrespect to the NP! It is a very proven Big Game bullet. Many Alaskan hunters swear by the NP, and thats all they'll use! IMOP It's all a matter of personal preference based on experience specifically hunting Bruin? My 06 stays in the Safe and Im bringing my .338WM. If I'm backing up a hunting partner that has a berar tag, or going into thick cover after à wounded Brownie? Its my .416 All day! Im a firm believer that *when it comes to Dangerous Game? "Bring Enough Gun" *Yes, I know Phil. Not personally, but I'm very aware of his outstanding reputation!
> 
> Good Hunting to you Sir


that is just what the Midway team said on Perfect Safari Rifle... specifically dangerous game!!! uh-huh!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY COWBOY!!! Been doing my exercises every morning and the back seems to be 100%
> 
> Hope you have a good one!


i added some leg lifts, now back running 90% or so in mornings... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Sorry no , both the M1 Grand Rifle and M1 Carbine .30 cal. (7.62 × 33mm) for the Carbine & ( 7.62 × 54) the Rifle . Weight 5.4 lbs loaded for the Carbine vs over 9 lbs for the Enfield which was my point of comparison with his Lee-Enfield !


i have an M-1. picked up off a friend when he was moving for a  & a


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm amazed at some of the answers here pertaining clearing brush from farmland, with a rotary cutter.
> 
> One poster said there were better ways that's cheaper. I'd like to know how that person would clear 5 acres of one-to-two-inch brush like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what that cheaper way would be that it would get done "this" centry!
> 
> Another comment said it was "abusing" the cutter, how is that happening when the cutter is rated to take out a steady diet of larger diameter brush/trees than one-to-two-inch?
> 
> Then there's the poster who said a different method would cut the brush closer to the ground. Closer to the ground than this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a shovel would get it any closer!! lol
> 
> My guess is, folks that never have done these things "think" they know more about this work, than those of us that been doing it for years and years!
> 
> SR


looks like the power line tree co has passed thru, only they leave pcs 4-5 times that size on ground! what a mess! i wont be letting them back on my place with some of their forest clearing machines! i'll sit in the dark first... LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Okay Gays and Gals. I was only gone two days and had to wade thru 4 pages just now. Where are the wheel barrows. Not a one. None hauling wood. None hauling catalogs of loading supplies for medium and large game. None hauling literature about tractors or brush mowers. Oh and only one post about cutting down a broken willow. I was hoping a wheel barrow got used in that one, but noooo......


now 4-4! lol 

only 4 more. maybe 3


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have an M-1. picked up off a friend when he was moving for a  & a


"A Song & a Dance" Your one clever Marine !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> P.S. The M1Garand was developed by fellow Cannuck (Quebec) John Garand who also created the 30-06 Springfield cartridge . The Marine Carbine I refer to had both 15 & 30 round clips vs the 8 round of the Infantry Rifle . My Uncle referred to it as a Marine Grade M1 Garand Carbine , so 50 yrs later that's my story brother lol.


_ohh-rah!


_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , numerous versions . The current AR platform is farm superior for your purposes . Any Military firearm is designed for one purpose , seriously wounding the enemy . Clean kills are often counter productive . *As impressive as the AK-47 technology was at the time no full auto firearm fills my want list lol.*


i'd tell ya'all about my Thompson... 45 mag and drum... full auto of course... with correct registration...

full auto fun, but expensive... don't ask me how i know...

45's @ 850/min = $$$!

_rat;ta;t;ta;tt;a;t;a;tattatat ~_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Wait, what are my purposes .
> I have no need for auto myself, but they are fun to play with now and then. A true auto AK cost a handsome price here, I know spending that kind of cash wouldn't serve my purposes lol.


no, not with barn sides on top of agenda list, or close!!


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you get my vote, Lf. nice bucket full!


I've seen some of your culinary skills, I bet you have a recipe or two in your index that calls for Yukon gold's. I'll be digging the Russet's before too long.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I had a chipmunk on the back porch steps, couldn't even use the scope as it was only about 8' away, just eyeballed it out the window, and boom . I had to get the hose out for that one lol.
> Shot a lot of 22-250 as a kid, one of the handful of guns my dad has that I'd want, he has a lot, more than I have chainsaws .
> 
> That ain't no joke. I was just thinking of how much I spent just on the steel for the roof, soffits, and fascia . Crazier yet is that most likely it will keep going higher. Last yr when I bought it all it had stabilized at 4.25 a ft for the roof material,* not sure where it's at today, *bit I ned a lot of feet to finish the walls .


i can tell ya where it is for me today. i am quite sure i have enuff sq ft under roof to serve my needs. glad i built that barn when i did, although i belly-ached a lot then about costs....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> I've seen some of your culinary skills, I bet you have a recipe or two in your index that calls for Yukon gold's. I'll be digging the Russet's before too long.


hi Lf - as i sit here clicking off pages, laffing a hoot or two... am eating boiled spuds and cabbage!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Remind me to notify all the red & black squirrels at hunting camp in case you & Tex fly in . I can see it all now , Tex with his double action 45's & you with your sawed off carriage gun wreaking havoc within the oak blowdowns !  P.S. I will give you an update on the gun metal grey & charcoal metal sideing pricing ballooning . Heading to the Mennonites with the diesel & backhoe float for a pickup with my Son next week , only thing worse than the current price of diesel has to be metal.


hi Nw - and i am getting pretty good with them these days!!!. this da** site makes me reload all the time!!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

A


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $50 a copy, lot more than dime a dozen...


Actually Yes , $17 for the Enfield & $12 for the Ross @ Cochrane & Dunlop brother if in yeah catch my drift !


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi Lf - as i sit here clicking off pages, laffing a hoot or two... am eating boiled spuds and cabbage!


What no sprouts ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I strongly disagree!  There are way to many factors to make a statement like that Sir. It all depends on how much brush between you and the game animal! Type of cartridge, type and weight of projectile. One, two, or three alder limbs is a whole lot different than an entire alder thicket! Also, distance between limbs, size of limbs, and angles of impact on limbs. All play a huge part in bullet deflection! I would suspect a hunter with all your experience. Who has shot 25 Moose, so many caribou, so many bears, so many sheep, so many deer, so many... Would know that!
> 
> P.S. You eat a lot of meat don't you!!



hi KK -

i sure don't know... who?

but i did read the book -

Antlers In The Treetops by:

Who Goosed The Moose ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> As I said previously 7.62 x 33 mm shot over a few 1000 rounds out of the M1 carbine . Not much more punch than a hot loaded 357 Magnums , that's why the military hated it in the jungles , couldn't ' punch through the brush . Great for urban warfare lol.


Nw is my Guns & Ammo 'go to guy' !

when it comes to rounds and slugs he and i think alike!!! 



_'come on! just one more round for ol BL.... ok! but you can't drive!!!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> What no sprouts ?


nope, plum out! had to substitute cauliflower leaves again... but, nbd to me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I believe it. My Grandfather did not speak of it for years until that Memorial day before his death.


same here! my Dad was over in Hawaii end WWII, in Korea etc. keeping the birds in the air! he rarely if ever mentioned anything about his time in wars. and he was a career military man!

and i was too young and i did not know enuff to ask...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Well , SR I cannot speak for KK , but I believe what he is saying is that many reknowned lighter calibers , .222 . 223 , .243 & 25-06 pushing 50 , 60 70 or 130 grain Sirocco's conventionally used for open country medium game hunting are much more likely to be diverted from their intended path traveling at 2880 - 3380 fps . Than any 30 , 32 or .45×70 caliber nozler partition or Aframe rounds of 180 , 200 , 220 , 325 or 405 grains traveling at 1350 to 1895 fps . I however , was originally speaking specifically of my Marlin 450 Big bore pushing a much heavier & blunted 500 grain projectile , which is very stable in flight . No I never intentionally bush bust any more than I would sound shoot. I hunt ethically and load the best loads & rifle to the application brother . Anyhow good discussions , think we should give the thread back to the wood cutting fella's .. Cheers Gentlemen !


well, no doubt there Nw but i am ok with it being close... what with bouncing rounds off and thru the brush...


----------



## MustangMike

I was preparing a tax return for a neighbor who was also a WW II vet (after my Dad passed) and lamented that my Dad took so much of what he knew with him.

The guy then told me some stories of his service in the Navy in the Pacific that he never told his own kids! I shared them with them.


----------



## MustangMike

Got my dies today for my 338-06. Converted a box of 30-06 brass and loaded some 200 grain bullets at "modest" levels to use for break in and sight in.

First time I have ever converted brass from one caliber to another, but it went very smoothly.

FYI, Midway USA had Lee dies in this caliber in stock! I was pleasantly shocked!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Not when Brett & you are on the scene Tex , word is its a blood bath !  (check out post 76,796 pardner lmao)


he is more of a close-in expert than me... uh-huh!


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nope, plum out! had to substitute cauliflower leaves again... but, nbd to me!
> View attachment 1013638


Yep , I here yeah can't be rootin ..tooting Tex every week !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Yep , I hear yeah can't be rootin ..tooting Tex every week !


still raining, i guess some KP now... hey WA~ am all caught up...
for now


----------



## SS396driver

As it looked when I removed it 

After I restored the bezel


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, no doubt there Nw but i am ok with it being close... what with bouncing rounds off and thru the brush...


Actually , apparently in Maine & New Hampshire the County Mounties frown on Party or Group Hunting , perhaps because of the Bouncing Bety's going off & through the bush !


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> still raining, i guess some KP now... hey WA~ am all caught up...
> for now


Awesome Brother


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi Lf - as i sit here clicking off pages, laffing a hoot or two... am eating boiled spuds and cabbage!


Echoville doesn't show up om Google Maps. Hafta wonder, Cowboys or Texans? Longhorns or Aggies?


----------



## JimR

Yesterday's scrounging is all the uncut logs on my pile. These trees were all laying down on my hill. 


MustangMike said:


> My Dad was a radio operator in the Tank Destroyers during WW-II so they issued him an M1Carbine. As they were in the open fields of France and later Germany, I asked him what the heck he did with it.
> 
> He responded: "First chance I got I traded it for an M1Gerand with someone who did not need his anymore". Unfortunately, I think there were a lot of them. My Dad was in both the Battle of the Hedge Rows and the Battle of the Bulge. He said the only reason we won is because we were able to keep replacing our troops, but the Germans ran out at the end of the war we ended up fighting against old men and kids (Hitler Youth).


My father started in Africa, then on to Sicily and Salerno, Anzio and Southern France. He was also at the Battle of the Bulge. He ended up in Austria at the end of the war.


----------



## Sierra_rider

North by Northwest said:


> War is never as glamorous as the movies portray , lots of returning veterans never speak of the actual action . My Uncle never did , just trivia like how he welcomed the M1 Carbine over the Lee Enfield Infantry Rifle . Or how the French welcomed the Allies in Paris along with the overwhelming amount of Wine bottles opened that day lol.


This kinda reminds me of a WW2 and Korean war pilot I used to shoot clays with. He flew B-26s or A-26s(I forget exactly) over Europe, but never talked about action. 

The only "war" story he ever told was when he was flying night fighters over Korea. IIRC, the story goes that he was flying a p-61...anyway, they were headed towards what appeared to be a large flight, on radar, of enemy aircraft at night. They closed in rapidly and he was looking for the enemy when his plane started getting hit all over. Turns out they flew into a very large flock of migrating birds.


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> Fortunately, the majority who move here are conservatives who fled blue states to get away from the BS. Now, all we have to do is beat back the leftist rabble that wants another CO


The crappy part, and I'm sure CO is similar, is it's the people in the urban centers that control a lot of the politics. Even here in Cali, if you were teleported to my county, you'd think you were in ID, Montana, Wyoming, etc. The state is controlled by the people that live in the SF Gay Area and LA...the people that live in the central valley and in the Sierras, have little-to-nothing in common with the coast area, yet we literally have no say in state politics. 

There was a movement a few years ago to break the north half of the state off(Jefferson,) but that was doomed to fail. The populated areas need to steal our water and other resources, they'd never let it go.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> My Dad would not talk about the war unless it was to "teach a life's lesson". If you tried to get him to talk about it (with few exceptions) he would either tell you he was busy, or just walk away from you. Over the years, I did get a few things out of him, but not a whole lot. I had to choose my questions very carefully to get him to respond (like there had to be a reason).
> 
> Bothered me to know how much information and history died with him.
> 
> He was in the reserves when the war broke out, served under both English and American command, and had to stay after the war as an interpreter because he spoke both German and Italian fluently. He was only one of two guys from the original reserve unit to make it to the end.


My dad was the same way about talking about the war. Alcohol got him to talk but very little. The one thing I have always remembered was him saying that he hoped that I would never have to do what he did at Anzio. I hounded him about it until he told me about killing someone with his knife. He and one of his buddies were manning a machine gun at Anzio when they were almost overrun by the Germans. I met his friend in the 70's. He told me that my father saved his life that day.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> not my fav thing to do, but no doubt a fresh cut swath up and back makes for a nice change and update....


Keeping the roads open and mowed makes it easier to harvest trees or just go for a nice walk in the woods.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i hear ya SR, but i dunno! ~
> 
> View attachment 1013616


That was a wild hit.


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> Yesterday's scrounging is all the uncut logs on my pile. These trees were all laying down on my hill.
> 
> My father started in Africa, then on to Sicily and Salerno, Anzio and Southern France. He was also at the Battle of the Bulge. He ended up in Austria at the end of the war.


Here is what all those logs look like as of today.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

rarefish383 said:


> I might have to go back and reread Robs post. But, with all of the variables you listed, it sounds to me like you just proved Robs point? I don't believe in Brush Busting Calibers. My go to deer gun is a 250 Savage in a 1950 Model R Savage 99. I prefer to shoot through the tiny spaces. I do shoot deer and pigs in the eye. One of the prettiest deer I've taken was with a 70 grain Savage 22 HiPower. Now that straight wall cases are legal in shotgun only counties, I've made my own cartridge. It's a 400 Whelen case cut down to 2.25" with a 265 gr .429 Hornady, for an over all case length of 2.80". Lots of folk would call it a Brush Buster, but if I can shoot a deer in the eye with it, why would I try to shoot it through a tree? For those interested, this little WV mountain deer was taken with this 120 year old, 1899 H Take Down rifle, made in 1912 with the original 1912 Malcolm scope on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my yet to be named .429 caliber straight wall deer cartridge.


I see your point, and yes. Why would you shoot through a tree?!?!  Why would any hunter shoot through a tree?!?! We are talking "brush" cartridges here. Not tree cartridges. 

Now lets talk hunting ethics. I love long range precision shooting, and I am fair marksman with a rifle. I can hit a 4" bull at 500 no problem with my PRC rifle if Im sloppy that particular day at the range. However. Its weights almost 20 pounds. I don't hunt with it. I'm confident with any of my hunting rifles out to 300. I don't shoot further than that at game. Furthermore, I never ever take head shots!!! I was taught at a young age by my father, that no matter how good of hunter, rifleman, marksman, sniper, or pee shooter I think I am. That mistakes can easily be made no matter how good of a shot you are, and s**t happens in the field! He inStihled this into me. I shoot for the vitals! Wether it be 30 yards or 300. Its simply the biggest target and you can hit only a portion of the vitals and the animal will Stihl die quickly provided you "Bring Enough Gun"!!! People who brag about only taking head shots, (and im saying you in particular Sir) never tell you about the jaws or noses they've blown off! Only to see the animal run off and die a slow horrible painful death!!! If they say they never have wounded an animal in the head. They haven't harvested many animals with only head shots. I haven't killed the San Diego Zoo, but I've taken well over 100 Blacktail. Unfortunately. I've made some sloppy shots that Im not at all proud of, anyone who says they haven't. Is not an avid hunter and has not taken many animals at all! Just about all of my slop shots were all a little bit far back in the midsection. However, being as when I hunt. I "Bring Enough Gun", so even gut shot deer die quickly and don't make it far. I can only remember two that I hit to low in the front leg that got away. I tried for two days to find the animals and finish them off. Unfortunately, I was unsuccessful!  I've actually harvested two deer that had recovered from sloppy head shots. One with deformed nose blown all to h**l and one with a jacked up jaw. The sad thing is. A lot, not all or even most of us hunters, but a lot. Never even make an attempt to find an animal they wound that gets away. IMOP Taking shots through brush, is a hunting ethics decision the hunter must make based on experience. I've shot a hand full of Blacktial through brush. Nothing thick, because that would be unethical. However, every deer I have shot through brush. Went down with the quickness right now! All of them with a well placed shot to the vitals and by "bringing enough gun" ! 

Good hunting to you Sir, and best of luck punching your next tag!  Thankyou, that is all.


----------



## Cowboy254

JimR said:


> Here is what all those logs look like as of today.



Looks great! You've got a lot done.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my neighborhood still full of stuff like that! some gone now, but loads of firewood for an easy scrounge....
> 
> just cut and stack. or toss into truck. lots cut to size or close....
> View attachment 1013618
> View attachment 1013619
> View attachment 1013620
> View attachment 1013621
> View attachment 1013622
> View attachment 1013623
> View attachment 1013624
> View attachment 1013625
> 
> 
> all oak but last


 Great score! I would of never of thought texas have so much scrounge on the daily.  all phases too, green, getting dryer, and ready to  that echoville seems like one swell place


----------



## Kodiak Kid

V


Sawyer Rob said:


> One time my dad and me, put paper pie plates at different distances into a large willow patch, some places the willows were thicker than others ect., at different distances ect.. Then we stood back (again at different distances) and shot at the plates with all kinds of calibers and bullet weights.
> 
> It only takes ONE limb to throw a bullet off its course!
> 
> NOTHING hit the plates consistently, some would go past the plates, but none could be called ACCURATE at hitting the plates consistently. Many times, pieces of bullet would hit a plate, but like I said, there was NOTHING consistent!
> 
> I will say it was fun to see the streaks go into the willows as we shot, sometimes only hitting one or two small willows, sometimes hitting several.
> 
> A magazine article once had some testers set up a whole elaborate test to see what a brush buster was. They were much more scientific than WE were, took days to do their testing but the results were the same as ours!
> 
> I'm not sure how you got so much smarter than everyone else on everything to do with guns, cartridges and ballistics, but those of us that have been in "it" for more than 50 years, running extensive test and having personal experiences with this stuff, just don't agree with you.
> 
> Personally, I have more respect for animals than try to deliberately brush bust!
> 
> Excuse me for being rude, but guys that "know it all" are a big reason why I put all of this behind me "once" already, and I'm not going back! lol I'm moving on....
> 
> SR


With the most sincerest respect Sir! That is a very interesting test and I can definitely appreciate that information for sure. I've never tried that myself, but would like to. I definitely don't "know it all", nor do act like it by boasting about all the different hunts I've been on and all the different species of game I've taken! LMAO!!!  However, I do have just a little bit  of experience in the field. Also, there are many hunters on this forum that im sure practice good and humane hunting ethics! I know I do! And believe it or not Sir. I have never lost or wounded an animal by what you call "brush busting" 

Good hunting to you Sir, and best of luck punching your next tag!  Thankyou, that is all!


----------



## Vtrombly

Hey guys just got done in the shop sharpening chains my in laws were hit by a tornado roof damage and there are trees down all over the property. If I miss anyone's reply my apologys. I'll try and go back and hit as many as I can between cutting all this up. I have quite the job ahead of me. Just got done getting all the saws ready for tomorrow. View attachment 1013689
View attachment 1013690
View attachment 1013691


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> same here! my Dad was over in Hawaii end WWII, in Korea etc. keeping the birds in the air! he rarely if ever mentioned anything about his time in wars. and he was a career military man!
> 
> and i was too young and i did not know enuff to ask...


Neither did I. My father goated him into it. He said oh well you were just a truck driver right John...because that's what my mom would always say... well apparently that wasn't going to be how that was going to go and we got all those stories in short order. But I remember being quite saddened and upset after that when he was going into detail about how the ramp when they hit the beach came down on bodies two high..its important to know for history to not be repeated but horrific for all those involved.


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> I collect Stevens Single Shot target rifles. I was watching a Pope Barreled Stevens and it just sold for $14,000. No, I did not win the bid. Stevens became known as a lower cost firearm. But in the day, from the late 1880's for about 50 years, they made the barrels for many of the best target shots in the world. I recently bought a Stevens 414 Armory Target Rifle. The 1910 US Olympic team won the gold medal with this model. I just looked up the 325. The first thing they said is there is no proof that they were made with left over 30 cal machine gun barrels. BUT, the barrels do screw to the action with the same nut that the machine gun barrels used. So there is no proof that they didn't. Interesting short article on an interesting rifle. I doubt I'll go looking for one, but if I trip on one, I'll pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious Relics #009: Stevens 325-A - The Bolt Action .30-30 Winchester
> 
> 
> Welcome, if you are a newcomer to this fun bi-weekly segment of AllOutdoor.com! The Stevens 325-A Bolt Action 30-30. Let’s dive right in!
> 
> 
> 
> www.alloutdoor.com


I wonder what the truth is maybe just propaganda to sell more guns who knows. I know is a very accurate gun my FIL has nicknamed it the deer slayer. My grandfather killed dang near 100 deer with it and it's over 5 for myself and it's a one shot and done.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> The crappy part, and I'm sure CO is similar, is it's the people in the urban centers that control a lot of the politics. Even here in Cali, if you were teleported to my county, you'd think you were in ID, Montana, Wyoming, etc. The state is controlled by the people that live in the SF Gay Area and LA...the people that live in the central valley and in the Sierras, have little-to-nothing in common with the coast area, yet we literally have no say in state politics.
> 
> There was a movement a few years ago to break the north half of the state off(Jefferson,) but that was doomed to fail. The populated areas need to steal our water and other resources, they'd never let it go.


I‘m a Cali native…grew up in a Central Valley farming town…well versed…


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> <Political comments & pictures are restricted to the Political & Religious forum.>


A product of an education system bent on ending it. But, we've gone too far into political forum space now


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Ahhh Fun's over, I've been outbid and I'm not chasing this one.


I think you should figure out exactly what you want and buy it. You only live once.


----------



## H-Ranch

No wheelbarrow pictures, but I did get this future scrounge cut into 6-8' logs to process when I'm feeling more up to it. 
Last night was just enough cutting to clear our private road.


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> No wheelbarrow pictures, but I did get this future scrounge cut into 6-8' logs to process when I'm feeling more up to it. View attachment 1013710
> Last night was just enough cutting to clear our private road.


Nice to hear ur getting back at it. Nice to be able to drive down the road too.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> No wheelbarrow pictures, but I did get this future scrounge cut into 6-8' logs to process when I'm feeling more up to it. View attachment 1013710
> Last night was just enough cutting to clear our private road.


Better take it easy. 
Nice job though .
After seeing videos of Howell I figured you guys got slammed pretty bad.
We had winds up to 70, I guys there's been enough "natural pruning" around her in the last couple yrs, so we only lost a bunch of 3-4" branches. Need to get it all cleaned up this morning so I can mow.


----------



## LondonNeil

Jeffkrib said:


> I think you should figure out exactly what you want and buy it. You only live once.


I'm very happy with my 2 saws. Being sensible I'm oversawed.... But the 365 is fun so not planning on letting it go.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> V
> With the most sincerest respect Sir! That is a very interesting test and I can definitely appreciate that information for sure. I've never tried that myself, but would like to. I definitely don't "know it all", nor do act like it by boasting about all the different hunts I've been on and all the different species of game I've taken! LMAO!!!  However, I do have just a little bit  of experience in the field. Also, there are many hunters on this forum that im sure practice good and humane hunting ethics! I know I do! And believe it or not Sir. I have never lost or wounded an animal by what you call "brush busting"
> 
> Good hunting to you Sir, and best of luck punching your next tag!  Thankyou, that is all!


Have done the papper plate bench sighting in process for over 50 years up to 200 yds after that silhouettes only up to 500 yds .


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Hey guys just got done in the shop sharpening chains my in laws were hit by a tornado roof damage and there are trees down all over the property. If I miss anyone's reply my apologys. I'll try and go back and hit as many as I can between cutting all this up. I have quite the job ahead of me. Just got done getting all the saws ready for tomorrow. View attachment 1013689
> View attachment 1013690
> View attachment 1013691


Holy heck VT! I was in burton and not much action but I see spots to the east of me was hit hard. Be safe cutting brother!


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Better take it easy.
> Nice job though .
> After seeing videos of Howell I figured you guys got slammed pretty bad.
> We had winds up to 70, I guys there's been enough "natural pruning" around her in the last couple yrs, so we only lost a bunch of 3-4" branches. Need to get it all cleaned up this morning so I can mow.



70mph winds no sweat for the barn. Glad no damage.


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> 70mph winds no sweat for the barn. Glad no damage.


Nope, I was wondering about the trees .
Me too, did have one 2" branch almost hit the barn, probably would have made it thru alright though lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> I see your point, and yes. Why would you shoot through a tree?!?!  Why would any hunter shoot through a tree?!?! We are talking "brush" cartridges here. Not tree cartridges.
> 
> Now lets talk hunting ethics. I love long range precision shooting, and I am fair marksman with a rifle. I can hit a 4" bull at 500 no problem with my PRC rifle if Im sloppy that particular day at the range. However. Its weights almost 20 pounds. I don't hunt with it. I'm confident with any of my hunting rifles out to 300. I don't shoot further than that at game. Furthermore, I never ever take head shots!!! I was taught at a young age by my father, that no matter how good of hunter, rifleman, marksman, sniper, or pee shooter I think I am. That mistakes can easily be made no matter how good of a shot you are, and s**t happens in the field! He inStihled this into me. I shoot for the vitals! Wether it be 30 yards or 300. Its simply the biggest target and you can hit only a portion of the vitals and the animal will Stihl die quickly provided you "Bring Enough Gun"!!! People who brag about only taking head shots, (and im saying you in particular Sir) never tell you about the jaws or noses they've blown off! Only to see the animal run off and die a slow horrible painful death!!! If they say they never have wounded an animal in the head. They haven't harvested many animals with only head shots. I haven't killed the San Diego Zoo, but I've taken well over 100 Blacktail. Unfortunately. I've made some sloppy shots that Im not at all proud of, anyone who says they haven't. Is not an avid hunter and has not taken many animals at all! Just about all of my slop shots were all a little bit far back in the midsection. However, being as when I hunt. I "Bring Enough Gun", so even gut shot deer die quickly and don't make it far. I can only remember two that I hit to low in the front leg that got away. I tried for two days to find the animals and finish them off. Unfortunately, I was unsuccessful!  I've actually harvested two deer that had recovered from sloppy head shots. One with deformed nose blown all to h**l and one with a jacked up jaw. The sad thing is. A lot, not all or even most of us hunters, but a lot. Never even make an attempt to find an animal they wound that gets away. IMOP Taking shots through brush, is a hunting ethics decision the hunter must make based on experience. I've shot a hand full of Blacktial through brush. Nothing thick, because that would be unethical. However, every deer I have shot through brush. Went down with the quickness right now! All of them with a well placed shot to the vitals and by "bringing enough gun" !
> 
> Good hunting to you Sir, and best of luck punching your next tag!  Thankyou, that is all.


Actually I am speaking of twigs , no 1-3" branch's . My Big bore has a dedicated scope & see through Weaver mounts . I normally use the scope for spotting & sizing use . Majority of my shots in the bush are 75-100 yrs . Iron sights are more than adequate at those ranges . Occassionalky I have an open shot over 100 yds on white tail and the scope is convenient . I only have had to shoot other than the boiler house ( heart & lungs ) twice . Once in Kenora Ontario shooting deer & White River Ontario during moose season . Both were neck shots . 90 yd on the 12 pt buck due to it ambusing me standing broadside with the sun in my face , rendering the scope useless . Same with the Bull @ 150 yds same sun interference . Both animals folded like a house of cards . I always think of my Dad , who advised to always mount scopes with see through sites . Saved my bacon twice , along with ensuring I learned young to know your rifle , cartridge & aim ! P.S. Never intentionally shot through a tree


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Holy heck VT! I was in burton and not much action but I see spots to the east of me was hit hard. Be safe cutting brother!


Thanks brother I'm heading over with breakfast and the fleet right now ill try and take pictures and update.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Actually I am speaking of twigs , no 1-3" branch's . My Big bore has a dedicated scope & see through Weaver mounts . I normally use the scope for spotting & sizing use . Majority of my shots in the bush are 75-100 yrs . Iron sights are more than adequate at those ranges . Occassionalky I have an open shot over 100 yds on white tail and the scope is convenient . I only have had to shoot other than the boiler house ( heart & lungs ) twice . Once in Kenora Ontario shooting deer & White River Ontario during moose season . Both were neck shots . 90 yd on the 12 pt buck due to it ambusing me standing broadside with the sun in my face , rendering the scope useless . Same with the Bull @ 150 yds same sun interference . Both animals folded like a house of cards . I always think of my Dad , who advised to always mount scopes with see through sites . Saved my bacon twice , along with ensuring I learned young to know your rifle , cartridge & aim ! P.S. Never intentionally shot through a tree


Exactly! Twigs and very small limbs or berry bush type brush! Also, if I can't see the entire silhouette of the animal Im shooting at. I won't take the shot. Im talking game right on the inside of the fringe of a patch of small brush. For example, IMOP. That's were a cartridge like the .45-70 dominates over a 22-250 or .243 as far as deflection and bullet tumble is concerned. If a hunter is shooting blind deep into moving bushes? With no idea what he is firing at?  He is simply asking for horrible results in the worst possible way, and needs to take a hunters safety course! 

Good hunting to you Sir!


----------



## MustangMike

For the record, I never intentionally hit brush, always try to thread the needle, but in many places if you are not going to shoot at a walking deer (sometimes briskly) going through heavy brush, you are not going to get a deer. That is where they go when hunting season starts.

If you hunt where there is no (or little) hunting pressure, good for you, but I don't have that luxury.

The closer the brush is too the deer, the better your chances. When I had the bad experience with a 270, the very small brush was about 10 yds from me and the focus of the scope made it invisible. It was only about 1/8" stuff, but it deflected 3 bullets wildly. (the deer did not know where I was and kept going in a circle) My brother also did not get a deer he hit right in the shoulder with the 270 (less than 50 yds away) because the bullet went through brush and lost too much power before it hit the deer, and I took a deer with the 270 Win Short Mag and was not impressed with the bullet performance. Again, heavy brush, the bullet went in large (indicating a brush hit) and came out very small, leaving a poor blood trail. After that, I resolved to use a larger caliber in the future. I never had the problems (described above) using the 300 Win Mag (downloaded) or the 30-06. However, I have noticed that larger bore guns seem to kill faster, so my 338-06 project will hopefully be just the ticket!

Conversely, my 348 Winchester is like a 35 Rem on Steroids and has taken deer after punching through small saplings. Unfortunately, my eyes are getting too old for open sights. Even within 100 yds, a good scope will make things that are in the shadows brighter. In addition, they implemented the 3 - point rule up at my property, a deer must have at least 3 - 1" tines on one side. Try seeing that on a moving deer in heavy brush!

As I have expressed previously, no gun will be unaffected by brush, but some do a heck of a lot better than others. My goal is to duplicate my 348 with a scope ... and then some! I plan to put a 3 X 9 X 50 on this gun to make it as bright as possible. Fingers crossed! This is my vision of the best hunting rifle for the conditions.

Also, I have not taken near as many deer as several of the folks on this site, but I have taken my share and have taken them with long bow (both from a tree stand and while still hunting), a cross bow, a Muzzleloader, Shotgun and Rifles (5 different calibers). So, I think my understanding of what works, or not, is pretty good.

The only reason I have not taken a bear is because I passed on them, I would rather hunt deer, they taste much better.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I had something deleted for "political" reasons, but I'm not sure what!

Any way to identify what they deleted? (Just curious).


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Echoville doesn't show up om Google Maps. Hafta wonder, Cowboys or Texans? Longhorns or Aggies?


4/4.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> That was a wild hit.


lol, mite qualify as a miss!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> As a bullet mfg'er, I have tested thousands of bullets, my own and many other brands, many in live animals under hunting conditions, and that's been my findings. Water jugs, 55gallon bbls, phone books ect., isn't the same as live animals, at least that also has been my findings.
> I'm not into any of that "stuff" anymore and I'm glad to be away from it and put it behind me, even though I still have most of my swage press' ect...
> SR


hi SR - my dad used to scrounge up shot lead bullets from the run range when he was stationed over in E WA... melt down. some bars he sold, some he made some bullets with. 

how big into manufacturing bullets, etc were you? i have watched the Modern Marvels docu vid a couple of time. bullets, imo... are an interesting technology! independent shop based - or a manufacturing facility with employees? 

sounds like Remington staying busy:

How many bullets does Remington make in a day?

It hired back hundreds of former and new employees and is now producing *upwards of a million rounds* every day.

Ammunition manufacturing capacity, for the United States market, is about *9 billion rounds per year*. About 5 billion are rimfire, about 4 billion are centerfire.

interesting subject!









Bullet - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I guess I had something deleted for "political" reasons, but I'm not sure what!
> 
> Any way to identify what they deleted? (Just curious).


good question! i read all your posts yesterday, and imo... did not find anything that i would say was contrast to this site's required Term of Use policy...


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> I guess I had something deleted for "political" reasons, but I'm not sure what!
> 
> Any way to identify what they deleted? (Just curious).


Dang MM I wish I could of read it.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> For the record, I never intentionally hit brush, always try to thread the needle, but in many places if you are not going to shoot at a walking deer (sometimes briskly) going through heavy brush, you are not going to get a deer. That is where they go when hunting season starts.
> 
> If you hunt where there is no (or little) hunting pressure, good for you, but I don't have that luxury.
> 
> The closer the brush is too the deer, the better your chances. When I had the bad experience with a 270, the very small brush was about 10 yds from me and the focus of the scope made it invisible. It was only about 1/8" stuff, but it deflected 3 bullets wildly. (the deer did not know where I was and kept going in a circle) My brother also did not get a deer he hit right in the shoulder with the 270 (less than 50 yds away) because the bullet went through brush and lost too much power before it hit the deer, and I took a deer with the 270 Win Short Mag and was not impressed with the bullet performance. Again, heavy brush, the bullet went in large (indicating a brush hit) and came out very small, leaving a poor blood trail. After that, I resolved to use a larger caliber in the future. I never had the problems (described above) using the 300 Win Mag (downloaded) or the 30-06. However, I have noticed that larger bore guns seem to kill faster, so my 338-06 project will hopefully be just the ticket!
> 
> Conversely, my 348 Winchester is like a 35 Rem on Steroids and has taken deer after punching through small saplings. Unfortunately, my eyes are getting too old for open sights. Even within 100 yds, a good scope will make things that are in the shadows brighter. In addition, they implemented the 3 - point rule up at my property, a deer must have at least 3 - 1" tines on one side. Try seeing that on a moving deer in heavy brush!
> 
> As I have expressed previously, no gun will be unaffected by brush, but some do a heck of a lot better than others. My goal is to duplicate my 348 with a scope ... and then some! I plan to put a 3 X 9 X 50 on this gun to make it as bright as possible. Fingers crossed! This is my vision of the best hunting rifle for the conditions.
> 
> Also, I have not taken near as many deer as several of the folks on this site, but I have taken my share and have taken them with long bow (both from a tree stand and while still hunting), a cross bow, a Muzzleloader, Shotgun and Rifles (5 different calibers). So, I think my understanding of what works, or not, is pretty good.
> 
> The only reason I have not taken a bear is because I passed on them, I would rather hunt deer, they taste much better.


Absolutely , especially on the scope deficiency upon magnification making small twigs & brush almost invisible . I never mentioned it , but have taken a few deer with my compound @ 30-40 feet from a ground blind & a 3 yr old Bull moose from a 24 ' tree stand @ 15 yds after calling him in from 200 yds across a pond . All lung shots & down with 100 yds . Only one bear ( not fond of bear meat , just me ) which was a nuisance animal out of season , attempting to destroy a utility shed that someone left garbage in over nite @ Moose Camp !


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> I guess I had something deleted for "political" reasons, but I'm not sure what!
> 
> Any way to identify what they deleted? (Just curious).





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good question! i read all your posts yesterday, and imo... did not find anything that i would say was contrast to this site's required Term of Use policy...



PM's sent.


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Absolutely , especially on the scope deficiency upon magnification making small twigs & brush almost invisible . I never mentioned it , but have taken a few deer with my compound @ 30-40 feet from a ground blind & a 3 yr old Bull moose from a 24 ' tree stand @ 15 yds after calling him in from 200 yds across a pond . All lung shots & down with 100 yds . Only one bear ( not fond of bear meat , just me ) which was a nuisance animal out of season , attempting to destroy a utility shed that someone left garbage in over nite @ Moose Camp !


Stainless steel spear on the bear at camp


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol, mite qualify as a miss!


Does the term riccochet come to mind


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good question! i read all your posts yesterday, and imo... did not find anything that i would say was contrast to this site's required Term of Use policy...



If you would you like to appeal the deletions to Arbor1, I'll be happy to make the call. Or just complain mightily to her in a private message. 
Let us not, however, turn this into a public spectacle, as occurred last time there were some political commentary deletions in this thread.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Stainless steel spear on the bear at camp


Your quite the Brute  Brett ...definate potential for Moose Camp , you can set up the Decoy's !


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Your quite the Brute  Brett ...definate potential for Moose Camp , you can set up the Decoy's !


As long as I'm not the decoy .
I know a guy who hunts them with a spear, screw that.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> As long as I'm not the decoy .
> I know a guy who hunts them with a spear, screw that.


I would never put you in that position brother  . Yeah , we will pass on any spear chuckin !


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> If you would you like to appeal the deletions to Arbor1, I'll be happy to make the call. Or just complain mightily to her in a private message.
> Let us not, however, turn this into a public spectacle, as occurred last time there were some political commentary deletions in this thread.


Yeah, that seemed like it was a bit embarrassing .


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> I would never put you in that position brother  . Yeah , we will pass on any spear chuckin !


The guy is pretty gutsy for sure. The thing about a bear, is its not like you can outrun them, or outclimb them, you just have to be sure the guys you go with are slower lol.


----------



## chipper1

What's up @Cowboy254 . Getting ready to start your day


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> Absolutely , especially on the scope deficiency upon magnification making small twigs & brush almost invisible . I never mentioned it , but have taken a few deer with my compound @ 30-40 feet from a ground blind & a 3 yr old Bull moose from a 24 ' tree stand @ 15 yds after calling him in from 200 yds across a pond . All lung shots & down with 100 yds . Only one bear ( not fond of bear meat , just me ) which was a nuisance animal out of season , attempting to destroy a utility shed that someone left garbage in over nite @ Moose Camp !


Speaking of bears, my BIL stopped by this evening to have a few cold ones and mentioned that he drew a bear permit this year. If anyone in the Red Oak district in Michigan has access to bear bait, let me know.


----------



## SS396driver

Lionsfan said:


> Speaking of bears, my BIL stopped by this evening to have a few cold ones and mentioned that he drew a bear permit this year. If anyone in the Red Oak district in Michigan has access to bear bait, let me know.


I get one every year part of the sportsman hunting license. Never shot one no real interest in doing so


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> For the record, I never intentionally hit brush, always try to thread the needle, but in many places if you are not going to shoot at a walking deer (sometimes briskly) going through heavy brush, you are not going to get a deer. That is where they go when hunting season starts.
> 
> If you hunt where there is no (or little) hunting pressure, good for you, but I don't have that luxury.
> 
> The closer the brush is too the deer, the better your chances. When I had the bad experience with a 270, the very small brush was about 10 yds from me and the focus of the scope made it invisible. It was only about 1/8" stuff, but it deflected 3 bullets wildly. (the deer did not know where I was and kept going in a circle) My brother also did not get a deer he hit right in the shoulder with the 270 (less than 50 yds away) because the bullet went through brush and lost too much power before it hit the deer, and I took a deer with the 270 Win Short Mag and was not impressed with the bullet performance. Again, heavy brush, the bullet went in large (indicating a brush hit) and came out very small, leaving a poor blood trail. After that, I resolved to use a larger caliber in the future. I never had the problems (described above) using the 300 Win Mag (downloaded) or the 30-06. However, I have noticed that larger bore guns seem to kill faster, so my 338-06 project will hopefully be just the ticket!
> 
> Conversely, my 348 Winchester is like a 35 Rem on Steroids and has taken deer after punching through small saplings. Unfortunately, my eyes are getting too old for open sights. Even within 100 yds, a good scope will make things that are in the shadows brighter. In addition, they implemented the 3 - point rule up at my property, a deer must have at least 3 - 1" tines on one side. Try seeing that on a moving deer in heavy brush!
> 
> As I have expressed previously, no gun will be unaffected by brush, but some do a heck of a lot better than others. My goal is to duplicate my 348 with a scope ... and then some! I plan to put a 3 X 9 X 50 on this gun to make it as bright as possible. Fingers crossed! This is my vision of the best hunting rifle for the conditions.
> 
> Also, I have not taken near as many deer as several of the folks on this site, but I have taken my share and have taken them with long bow (both from a tree stand and while still hunting), a cross bow, a Muzzleloader, Shotgun and Rifles (5 different calibers). So, I think my understanding of what works, or not, is pretty good.
> 
> The only reason I have not taken a bear is because I passed on them, I would rather hunt deer, they taste much better.


Well said Mustang! I definitely understand, and can appreciate all of what you stated. Also, I agree with you 100% on no projectile wil be unaffected by brush but some definitely do better than others! 

IMOP, Many factors are involved on making a decision on taking a shot through brush at game, and can often be a tough call. That must be made very quick. Especially in your neck of the woods and I Imagine it can often be a tough pill to swallow!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I guess I had something deleted for "political" reasons, but I'm not sure what!
> 
> Any way to identify what they deleted? (Just curious).


So did I. I think it was the comments we made about some of our Country's States


----------



## JimR

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks great! You've got a lot done.


Thanks


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol, mite qualify as a miss!


It took out their gun.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> Speaking of bears, my BIL stopped by this evening to have a few cold ones and mentioned that he drew a bear permit this year. If anyone in the Red Oak district in Michigan has access to bear bait, let me know.


All else fails , (1) some rotting apples & oats , molasses & a few twinkies for the Bruin with a sweet tooth. (2) Oats fryer grease & a few cans of sardines for a Olympic Bruin . Works for Spring Bear , as good as some stinky rank , pork butt or beaver tail for the old & feeble Bruin .


----------



## MustangMike

We are not allowed to bait deer or bear in NYS, but if I were looking for bear bait, I would either check out a cider mill or a fishing boat (get the heads and guts they don't want). Either one should work well.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A Late happy birthday to ya Cowboy254


----------



## JustJeff

Jeez go away fishing and miss 14 pages! Spent 3 days on the french river here in Ontario Canada. It's about as remote as you can get within reasonable driving distance. Lots of river and lakes water access only and no cell signal... Perfect. 
For the firearm thread, this is my India pattern brown bess, take down a redcoat like anything! Lol. I would never fire it but the mechanism works. Was my great great grandfather's and goes to the oldest son of the oldest son.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cut up a little pine tree/bush... for a local who needed some help with this wind-blow.
Needed to test the 359 after the rebuild...2 tanks, worked great...3rd, wouldn't start.
Carb issues.
Molded the 199A carb and will put a new kit in it and try again when this heat subsides.


I've about run out of room for more wood...one more truck load will fill up the space I have. 
And, not with Pine


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Vtrombly said:


> Hey guys just got done in the shop sharpening chains my in laws were hit by a tornado roof damage and there are trees down all over the property. If I miss anyone's reply my apologys. I'll try and go back and hit as many as I can between cutting all this up. I have quite the job ahead of me. Just got done getting all the saws ready for tomorrow. View attachment 1013689
> View attachment 1013690
> View attachment 1013691


Wow, I just saw this now. It's good that they have you to lean on to help them through this. Where exactly are they? I'm in Iron River, but if you still need help, I can come down for a day or two to give you a hand.


----------



## MustangMike

Went to the local Stihl shop to get a MS 440 fuel line. They tried to tell me the oil pick up line was the right part ... it has a filter on it!!!

My fuel line has been ordered!

To my surprise, they had a 201, 462 and 400 all in stock (one of each). They tell me they never really know what is coming or when!


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> What's up @Cowboy254 . Getting ready to start your day



G'day Brett, 

Gotta check in on the scrounging forum every day otherwise you get so far behind you're flat out trying to catch up. Firewood collection season (in government designated areas) starts on 1st Sep so I'm looking forward to it. While I have a few farmers locally who let me cut wood on their properties, it has been so wet this year that it would make a huge mess driving around and I can't have that. Some of the public areas up on the slopes will probably be ok though. Hopefully have some pics over the weekend 

I woke up on the 28th feeling more than my 47 years. Might have had a bit to do with the ski marathon I did the day before. There's a video of the finishers, I come in at 1:56:20 or so, with the black cap and the purple race bib. You think it is a good idea at the start and later on wonder why you do it to yourself. Until the next year.


----------



## Lionsfan

MustangMike said:


> We are not allowed to bait deer or bear in NYS, but if I were looking for bear bait, I would either check out a cider mill or a fishing boat (get the heads and guts they don't want). Either one should work well.


Fish is a no-no. Old bread/baked goods, leftovers from the Mackinac Island fudge shops, anything sweet and sticky. Cheap bag of dog food mixed with pancake syrup and liquid smoke works, but he's a tight wad.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just thought I'd share this picture with all of you gentleman! This a the top of a rotten snag that naturally blew out in a wind storm and stuck in the ground upsidedown! However, I've seen this happen many many times! Especially when felling a snag and the top catches a limb of another tree in tight corridors during the fall of these these lovely lovely widow makers!  This is just one of many reasons when cutting in our back yards, or on an industrial level, and everything in between! Why we must...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Vtrombly

JustPlainJeff said:


> Wow, I just saw this now. It's good that they have you to lean on to help them through this. Where exactly are they? I'm in Iron River, but if you still need help, I can come down for a day or two to give you a hand.


Thanks for the offering I really appreciate it. I pretty well got it cleaned up yesterday. Good thing my FIL bought the RK tractor he did a couple of months ago because moving all that by hand would have been impossible. The roofing company came out and tarped the roof yesterday now we are waiting for the adjuster on Friday. We have no idea what the insurance will pay for trees we are hoping they will cover the stump grinding and the limb chipping but if they don't we will rent a chipper to at least get that done and see what to do about the stumps later.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustJeff said:


> Jeez go away fishing and miss 14 pages! Spent 3 days on the french river here in Ontario Canada. It's about as remote as you can get within reasonable driving distance. Lots of river and lakes water access only and no cell signal... Perfect.
> For the firearm thread, this is my India pattern brown bess, take down a redcoat like anything! Lol. I would never fire it but the mechanism works. Was my great great grandfather's and goes to the oldest son of the oldest son.
> View attachment 1013917


Have a 1867 Snider Enfield of my Great Grandfathers , which was converted to 50 Caliber hanging in my Man Cave portion of my Workshop / Garage . Nice old Rifles !


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi SR - my dad used to scrounge up shot lead bullets from the run range when he was stationed over in E WA... melt down. some bars he sold, some he made some bullets with.
> 
> how big into manufacturing bullets, etc were you? i have watched the Modern Marvels docu vid a couple of time. bullets, imo... are an interesting technology! independent shop based - or a manufacturing facility with employees?
> 
> sounds like Remington staying busy:
> 
> How many bullets does Remington make in a day?
> 
> It hired back hundreds of former and new employees and is now producing *upwards of a million rounds* every day.
> 
> Ammunition manufacturing capacity, for the United States market, is about *9 billion rounds per year*. About 5 billion are rimfire, about 4 billion are centerfire.
> 
> interesting subject!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I think the Government is buying up all of these bullets because it is hard to find anything on the store shelves when it comes to pistol rounds and rifle rounds.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day Brett,
> 
> Gotta check in on the scrounging forum every day otherwise you get so far behind you're flat out trying to catch up. Firewood collection season (in government designated areas) starts on 1st Sep so I'm looking forward to it. While I have a few farmers locally who let me cut wood on their properties, it has been so wet this year that it would make a huge mess driving around and I can't have that. Some of the public areas up on the slopes will probably be ok though. Hopefully have some pics over the weekend
> 
> I woke up on the 28th feeling more than my 47 years. Might have had a bit to do with the ski marathon I did the day before. There's a video of the finishers, I come in at 1:56:20 or so, with the black cap and the purple race bib. You think it is a good idea at the start and later on wonder why you do it to yourself. Until the next year.



What government land can you scrounge on In VIC, Here in NSW its only state forest


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> All else fails , (1) some rotting apples & oats , molasses & a few twinkies for the Bruin with a sweet tooth. (2) Oats fryer grease & a few cans of sardines for a Olympic Bruin . Works for Spring Bear , as good as some stinky rank , pork butt or beaver tail for the old & feeble Bruin .


They love sunflower seeds too.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> We are not allowed to bait deer or bear in NYS, but if I were looking for bear bait, I would either check out a cider mill or a fishing boat (get the heads and guts they don't want). Either one should work well.


I have 10 apple trees now ,2 pear and 2 plum . I have to chase them off my property . No need for bait


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> They love sunflower seeds too.


Yup lost two bird feeders last couple of years . They like suet too


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Yup lost two bird feeders last couple of years . They like suet too


Yum bacon grease with nuts .
Why wouldn't they like that.
I need bacon!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I think the Government is buying up all of these bullets because it is hard to find anything on the store shelves when it comes to pistol rounds and rifle rounds.


hi JR, u may be right... but as with so much these days... things were a bit different back in the mid-50's...


----------



## TRTermite

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture with all of you gentleman! This a the top of a rotten snag that naturally blew out in a wind storm and stuck in the ground upsidedown! However, I've seen this happen many many times! Especially when felling a snag and the top catches a limb of another tree in tight corridors during the fall of these these lovely lovely widow makers!  This is just one of many reasons when cutting in our back yards, or on an industrial level, and everything in between! Why we must...
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!View attachment 1013993
> View attachment 1013993


Nice Safety meeting.... Thanks for that.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Darn @Vtrombly, looks like that one JUST missed the barn as well. Glad you got it all cleaned up. Hopefully the insurance co. works with your family decently/honestly.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Hmmmm. I've been trying to post some trail cam pictures since last night, and I keep getting this image. Not sure what's going on, but the site won't let me post my pictures all of the sudden. Haven't had this problem on here before. Any ideas?


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Hmmmm. I've been trying to post some trail cam pictures since last night, and I keep getting this image. Not sure what's going on, but the site won't let me post my pictures all of the sudden. Haven't had this problem on here before. Any ideas?View attachment 1014088


No idea.
I've had a problem posting pics from the cloud that are older, newer ones and photos right off my phone no problem, same with screen shots when I'm on the computer.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> No idea.
> I've had a problem posting pics from the cloud that are older, newer ones and photos right off my phone no problem, same with screen shots when I'm on the computer.


Hmmm, maybe it's a "cloud" issue. I don't even want to use the damned thing. But somehow my computer is set up to automatically store crap in a "cloud". Damn technology. I don't want my stuff stored in some imaginary storage space that can be hacked by some geek in his mom's basement. I bought a computer with 1T of storage just for that reason, but I'm too damn dumb to be able to figure out how to change it from storing stuff in the cloud, to right on my own hard drive! I'll try posting the pics from my phone and see if that works.


----------



## Vtrombly

JustPlainJeff said:


> Darn @Vtrombly, looks like that one JUST missed the barn as well. Glad you got it all cleaned up. Hopefully the insurance co. works with your


That's the neighbors barn that's in the photo he didn't fair so well there was roof damage to my FIL but nothing like the neighbor the shingles of his that were laying on the ground looked like they were high nailed to me hopefully the insurance takes care of it for him here's a photo of his roof.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Okay, let's see if posting pics from my phone works. I didn't transfer them all to my phone, but the bear and cat are in here. So, the picture quality is terrible on the cat pics. I think it was raining that night. But what do you guys think, bobcat or mountain lion? And another bear. We've got apple trees and are overrun with raspberries, so I think that's what keeps the bear coming around.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

@chipper1 you were right. Posting them from my phone is no problem. So, you think that means that it's a cloud issue? As the pics were only downloaded two days ago, so it's not like they're very old.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I couldn't post all of the pics, because most of them are on my computer and not my phone, and in case you've noticed to the last few posts, for some reason, I'm having trouble posting pics on here from my computer now. But in the three weeks since I last pulled memory cards, I got bear (many, many) deer, coyote, skunk, porcupine, turkey, Sandhill Cranes, and whatever that cat is. Pretty diverse population for just a couple of weeks of being out.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, let's see if posting pics from my phone works. I didn't transfer them all to my phone, but the bear and cat are in here. So, the picture quality is terrible on the cat pics. I think it was raining that night. But what do you guys think, bobcat or mountain lion? And another bear. We've got apple trees and are overrun with raspberries, so I think that's what keeps the bear coming around.View attachment 1014091
> View attachment 1014092
> View attachment 1014093
> View attachment 1014094
> View attachment 1014095
> View attachment 1014096


I can see those just fine, can I transfer some pics to your phone for you to upload 


JustPlainJeff said:


> @chipper1 you were right. Posting them from my phone is no problem. So, you think that means that it's a cloud issue? As the pics were only downloaded two days ago, so it's not like they're very old.


No idea, it just started happening to me last week. I'm not a techie, but I can do some great searches and figure things out, but I find it's best to ask a teenager .


JustPlainJeff said:


> I couldn't post all of the pics, because most of them are on my computer and not my phone, and in case you've noticed to the last few posts, for some reason, I'm having trouble posting pics on here from my computer now. But in the three weeks since I last pulled memory cards, I got bear (many, many) deer, coyote, skunk, porcupine, turkey, Sandhill Cranes, and whatever that cat is. Pretty diverse population for just a couple of weeks of being out.


Makes you want to cuddle up with your gun at night doesn't it lol.
That bear is really liking the new walking trails, glad his tax dollars are finally having a positive effect .
Looks like a cat to me, what kind, no idea, but I wouldn't want to have any issues with it.


----------



## GenXer

Looks like a big bobcat to me.


----------



## WoodAbuser

GenXer said:


> Looks like a big bobcat to me.


Looks more like the a$$end of one to me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Short tail = bobcat.

SR


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Sawyer Rob said:


> Short tail = bobcat.
> 
> SR


Ya, I know. But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me before I could pull out an equalizer! LOL.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree, Bobcat, not a Mtn Lion, tail is too short.


----------



## TRTermite

MustangMike said:


> I agree, Bobcat, not a Mtn Lion, tail is too short.


Linx is basically a Large bobcat. we have them here.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, let's see if posting pics from my phone works. I didn't transfer them all to my phone, but the bear and cat are in here. So, the picture quality is terrible on the cat pics. I think it was raining that night. But what do you guys think, bobcat or mountain lion? And another bear. We've got apple trees and are overrun with raspberries, so I think that's what keeps the bear coming around.View attachment 1014091
> View attachment 1014092
> View attachment 1014093
> View attachment 1014094
> View attachment 1014095
> View attachment 1014096


Blue berries , blackberries & wild strawberries will draw Black bear like mad brother . Remember as a kid loved to help my mother pick berries , not so much for the fresh pies out of the oven the next few days , but for the bear sightings almost every time out . We had a heavy bear population in our area of Northern Ontario in the mid 60's . Had an outfitter who had seasonal customers who came every spring & fall from Grand Rapids , Ypsilanti & Houghton Lake to hunt our property seasonally . The outfitter paid my father so much to set up blinds on our private property of 400 acres . Many times I would head out with the tractor to bring the bears out to be processed in our barn for the customers . It was a cool experience for a young teenager lol. One customer from Battle Creek Michigan brought up various leather goods belts , hunting gloves from either Remington or Winchester as gifts for helping retrieve the game lol.


----------



## MustangMike

My "project gun" came in today, but I'm still waiting on the barrel.

My FFL guy has several dead Ash trees he wants me to take down. He lives kinda close to my Daughter, so she will appreciate the firewood. Most of them look solid, but one has a branch that will likely fall when it is cut, will have to watch out for that.


----------



## North by Northwest

TRTermite said:


> Linx is basically a Large bobcat. we have them here.


Lynx , have a much larger tuffed ears !


----------



## TRTermite

North by Northwest said:


> Linx , have a much larger tuffed ears also !


YUP I forgot about that .


----------



## North by Northwest

TRTermite said:


> YUP I forgot about that .


Also brother , lynx have much longer legs & larger paws , since they prey more often on snowshoe hares . The Canadian Lynx , also have a little longer black bobbed tail then the very short brown tail of the Bob cat . Bob cats up North here look more like over sized house cats in comparison , however are much more aggressive in disposition . I remember one cold November fall nite around midnite , when too males got into it over a female under a full moon . I thought it was two tasmian devils going at it , around & around the maple & oak leaves swirling between them as they rumbled ...put shivers down your back , erie sight that was


----------



## TRTermite

North by Northwest said:


> Also brother , lynx have much longer legs & larger paws , since they prey more often on snowshoe hares . The Canadian Lynx , also have a little longer black bobbed tail then the very short brown tail of the Bob cat . Bob cats up North here look more like over sized house cats in comparison , however are much more aggressive in disposition . I remember one cold November fall nite around midnite , when too males got into it over a female under a full moon . I thought it was two tasmian devils going at it , around & around the maple & oak leaves swirling between them as they rumbled ...put shivers down your back , erie sight that was


Makes the imagination run into overtime. Gotta get going. Sometime i will tell about one that got hit in town limits on the highway.


----------



## North by Northwest

TRTermite said:


> Makes the imagination run into overtime. Gotta get going. Sometime i will tell about one that got hit in town limits on the highway.


Looking forward to it brother !


----------



## JustJeff

Saw a bear from the boat while fishing. I prefer to see them from a distance.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My "project gun" came in today, but I'm still waiting on the barrel.
> 
> My FFL guy has several dead Ash trees he wants me to take down. He lives kinda close to my Daughter, so she will appreciate the firewood. Most of them look solid, but one has a branch that will likely fall when it is cut, will have to watch out for that.


Awesome.
Look forward to hearing how it cuts thru the brush . Funny how the slightest thing can lead to a bunch of pages. I was wondering if you guys think I should continue to run 40:1, been thinking about going to 42.5:1 .
Can you throw a line in the tree and pull it down before you start, that is if you're highly concerned about it.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Awesome.
> Look forward to hearing how it cuts thru the brush . Funny how the slightest thing can lead to a bunch of pages. I was wondering if you guys think I should continue to run 40:1, been thinking about going to 42.5:1 .
> Can you throw a line in the tree and pull it down before you start, that is if you're highly concerned about it.


Actually , i prefer 44:1 ...but ....nah 42.5:1 sounds doable brother


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Awesome.
> Look forward to hearing how it cuts thru the brush . Funny how the slightest thing can lead to a bunch of pages. I was wondering if you guys think I should continue to run 40:1, been thinking about going to 42.5:1 .
> Can you throw a line in the tree and pull it down before you start, that is if you're highly concerned about it.


I was actually thinking about trying that. The branch is partly broken at the trunk and leaning against another tree. If I can't get it, when I drop that tree, I'm doing it from the other side. I will definitely not be under it when the tree moves.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I know. But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me before I could pull out an equalizer! LOL.


 Good on ya!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was actually thinking about trying that. The branch is partly broken at the trunk and leaning against another tree. If I can't get it, when I drop that tree, I'm doing it from the other side. I will definitely not be under it when the tree moves.


Do you have a throw ball/bag and a throw line, they are nice to have and I can pull down most any branch of concern(except large ones I know will hit other trees and come back at me) with just the line as it's like 400lb "test".
That's also a nice place for a bore cut with a trigger as it gives you a lot of time to get out of dodge, not that an ash can always be trusted to hold the trigger.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I talked about snags and their different stages of decomposition a while back. Now I'd like to go a bit more in depth on the subject. 

 First, let me say without offending anyone here, because there are many different skill levels among us on this forum when it comes to our felling fundamentals! Im not telling anyone what to do or how to do it. I'm simply offering advice and my opinions! 

If you are just learning the basics and new to timber felling. I DO NOT! recommend trying to fell moderately to highly decomposed snags! It is always best to call someone with at the very least a decent amount of experience at it. Especially it tight corridors of standing timber!!! 
If you do chose to do so. I highly recommend having a friend or neighbor standing by at least a tree length away as a safety watch. Incase things go bad and someone gets hurt! 

Now then. The two snags in this pic are in a fairly tight corridor of OG Spruce. Both are approximately 70 to 80 foot tall and about 18" to 20"on the stump. 

The snag on the right is moderately decomposed with a limb locked top. The snag on the left is highly decomposed and free standing. However, neither are at the point of crumbling down, but either can easy break in half or loose their tops!
That being said. Never assume anything when dealing with decomposed snags! The core my be more sound than the outer ring of wood and vice versa, or the entire snag may be at an extremely severe stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! IMOP, it is always best to do a standard bore test! If you're not familiar with bore testing? Then snag felling is out of your league! No offense!!!

When boring snags. Use little throttle and pressure when boring in. While at the same time KEEPING YOUR HEAD UP!!!. Trust me if the snag is highly decomposed. You won't need much of either! Often a bore test will tell you how safely it can be fell. If it feels like mulch and paper mache.  It is probably at the worst possible stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! Walk away! Smash it from a distance with a live bigger tree or use heavy equipment if possible. Of course this all depends on the size of the snag also. Now I know that lot of you don't have the luxury of using live timber or heavy equipment when doing tree removal for private land owners, If this is the case. I would suggest discussing your options with the land owner. 

Let me say this again so there is no confusion! 

Moderately decomposed snags can possibly be felled somewhat safely but are Stihl dangerous.

Severely decomposed snags can possibley be felled, but it can be very dangerous to do so.

Extremely decomposed snags are extremely dangerous to fall and will often crumble or break off the stump with no indications early into your first cut. 

That being said. ALL SNAGS ARE DANGEROUS TO FALL! Regardless of the stage of decomposition.

When felling any snag in tight corridors or corridors at all, and when limb locked. Always expect the unexpected! Stand by for the worst possible scenario! 

Examples:
Tops breaking off the moment the snag starts to commit if the stag is limb locked.

Breaking off the stump due to rotten or punky holding wood. Resulting in loss of control of the fall.

Buckling in half with the top half coming back at you if the snag strikes another tree.  (This will most always happen in tight corridors if the snag breaks off the stump, so NEVER saw to fast! CUT SLOWLY!)

If you're removing several trees when clearing land and come across a limb locked snag. Most often it is best to just cripple the snag with a face cut, back cut and a big hinge and let it go with the tree that it is locked in. However, always face and ONLY FACE the live tree first before crippling the snag so all the live tree needs is a back cut and ready to fell once the limb locked snag is crippled. Never spend more time under a crippled snag than necessary. Or any crippled timber for that matter!

Be completely aware of your surroundings. Think about what your going to do if the snag strikes this tree or that tree, and what direction it is most likely to buckle back if it dose strike any particular tree around you.
Never turn your back. Sometimes all you have to do is step to the side a few feet. Other times you may have to run like a bat out of H**L!
Have at least three escape paths planned out. Cut brush to do so if necessary. Remember, if you lose control of a snag or a live tree, Anything can happen! 

Well gentleman. I haven't covered it all because I haven't experienced it all! Nobody has when it comes to timber felling, but I hope I made some since while covering some of the basics when it comes to felling snags!  So until next time....

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks for all the info guys. The Ash tree is dead, but still looks to be solid. It is on the edge of a lawn and a narrow strip of trees.

It does not have much (if any) lean to it, so I will not do a trigger. I'll pull the crippled branch off if I can, but it may be too solid.

I plan to tie the tree and pull it with the rope winch and do my cutting from the side opposite of the crippled branch.

(Tie the tree, make my cuts, get on the rope winch and pull it over). I sure as heck don't want to be banging wedges in the back of it!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> I talked about snags and their different stages of decomposition a while back. Now I'd like to go a bit more in depth on the subject.
> 
> First, let me say without offending anyone here, because there are many different skill levels among us on this forum when it comes to our felling fundamentals! Im not telling anyone what to do or how to do it. I'm simply offering advice and my opinions!
> 
> If you are just learning the basics and new to timber felling. I DO NOT! recommend trying to fell moderately to highly decomposed snags! It is always best to call someone with at the very least a decent amount of experience at it. Especially it tight corridors of standing timber!!!
> If you do chose to do so. I highly recommend having a friend or neighbor standing by at least a tree length away as a safety watch. Incase things go bad and someone gets hurt!
> 
> Now then. The two snags in this pic are in a fairly tight corridor of OG Spruce. Both are approximately 70 to 80 foot tall and about 18" to 20"on the stump. View attachment 1014188
> View attachment 1014187
> The snag on the right is moderately decomposed with a limb locked top. The snag on the left is highly decomposed and free standing. However, neither are at the point of crumbling down, but either can easy break in half or loose their tops!
> That being said. Never assume anything when dealing with decomposed snags! The core my be more sound than the outer ring of wood and vice versa, or the entire snag may be at an extremely severe stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! IMOP, it is always best to do a standard bore test! If you're not familiar with bore testing? Then snag felling is out of your league! No offense!!!
> 
> When boring snags. Use little throttle and pressure when boring in. While at the same time KEEPING YOUR HEAD UP!!!. Trust me if the snag is highly decomposed. You won't need much of either! Often a bore test will tell you how safely it can be fell. If it feels like mulch and paper mache.  It is probably at the worst possible stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! Walk away! Smash it from a distance with a live bigger tree or use heavy equipment if possible. Of course this all depends on the size of the snag also. Now I know that lot of you don't have the luxury of using live timber or heavy equipment when doing tree removal for private land owners, If this is the case. I would suggest discussing your options with the land owner.
> 
> Let me say this again so there is no confusion!
> 
> Moderately decomposed snags can possibly be felled somewhat safely but are Stihl dangerous.
> 
> Severely decomposed snags can possibley be felled, but it can be very dangerous to do so.
> 
> Extremely decomposed snags are extremely dangerous to fall and will often crumble or break off the stump with no indications early into your first cut.
> 
> That being said. ALL SNAGS ARE DANGEROUS TO FALL! Regardless of the stage of decomposition.
> 
> When felling any snag in tight corridors or corridors at all, and when limb locked. Always expect the unexpected! Stand by for the worst possible scenario!
> 
> Examples:
> Tops breaking off the moment the snag starts to commit if the stag is limb locked.
> 
> Breaking off the stump due to rotten or punky holding wood. Resulting in loss of control of the fall.
> 
> Buckling in half with the top half coming back at you if the snag strikes another tree.  (This will most always happen in tight corridors if the snag breaks off the stump, so NEVER saw to fast! CUT SLOWLY!)
> 
> If you're removing several trees when clearing land and come across a limb locked snag. Most often it is best to just cripple the snag with a face cut, back cut and a big hinge and let it go with the tree that it is locked in. However, always face and ONLY FACE the live tree first before crippling the snag so all the live tree needs is a back cut and ready to fell once the limb locked snag is crippled. Never spend more time under a crippled snag than necessary. Or any crippled timber for that matter!
> 
> Be completely aware of your surroundings. Think about what your going to do if the snag strikes this tree or that tree, and what direction it is most likely to buckle back if it dose strike any particular tree around you.
> Never turn your back. Sometimes all you have to do is step to the side a few feet. Other times you may have to run like a bat out of H**L!
> Have at least three escape paths planned out. Cut brush to do so if necessary. Remember, if you lose control of a snag or a live tree, Anything can happen!
> 
> Well gentleman. I haven't covered it all because I haven't experienced it all! Nobody has when it comes to timber felling, but I hope I made some since while covering some of the basics when it comes to felling snags!  So until next time....
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Excellent advice & precautionary recommendations , especially the 3 phase escape route scenerio . Snags in general are dicy propositions , add deteriorated integrity & the risk elevates . Buddy system is a very proactive approach whenever possible !


----------



## mountainguyed67

Just spent eleven nights at our mountain place, and am 28 pages behind.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve gotten bad about remembering to take firewood pictures. This is the only one I got, the first of two loads we took to our friend’s store.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Some of you might remember this picture taken May 2nd, when I said I needed to make water tank access through here. 




I tried to get a shot from the same spot, but it’s hard when the landscape changes. It’s close anyway. The broken off tree in the top picture, we pulled out of the ground with the loader.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you might remember this picture taken May 2nd, when I said I needed to make water tank access through here.
> 
> View attachment 1014218
> 
> 
> I tried to get a shot from the same spot, but it’s hard when the landscape changes. It’s close anyway. The broken off tree in the top picture, we pulled out of the ground with the loader.
> View attachment 1014219
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014220


Wow. Nice progress!


----------



## turnkey4099

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I know. But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me before I could pull out an equalizer! LOL.





JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I know. But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me before I could pull out an equalizer! LOL.



Same here. Cougs do have a black end to the tail.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Here’s some really serious felling. I wouldn’t like to be driving the excavator.








Latvia brings down Soviet-era monument’s obelisk in capital


COPENHAGEN, Denmark >> A concrete obelisk topped by Soviet stars that was the centerpiece of a monument commemorating the Red Army’s victory over Nazi Germany was taken down Thursday in Latvia’s capital — the latest in a series of Soviet monuments brought down after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Cowboy254

JustJeff said:


> Saw a bear from the boat while fishing. I prefer to see them from a distance.
> View attachment 1014152



You reminded me of this John West ad from 20 years ago, an all time classic!


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> What government land can you scrounge on In VIC, Here in NSW its only state forest



G'day Jeff, it is state forest here as well, but only certain (small) sections of it. And only within 20m of the road, can only cut 2 cubes per day, can't drive to the log etc. Previously there was a permit arrangement where you had to pay but could cut anywhere in the state forest, and the Parks Victoria blokes would tell you where there was some good wood. Now it is free but much more restricted in where you can go - the latter being the aim of the gummint, of course.


----------



## Cowboy254

KK, that was a great post about felling snags. I drop trees here and there, but only the easy ones that are in good condition and no tricky stuff. Always good to have information from the more experienced to add to the knowledge bank. 

This bit told me that you now fit in properly around here though...



Kodiak Kid said:


> Moderately decomposed snags can possibly be felled somewhat safely but are *Stihl *dangerous


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Man airlifted to hospital after being crushed by tree while using chainsaw - https://www.9news.com.au/national/t...hospital/e2262884-20d9-4c51-b62e-4878df9c5f36

Stay safe out there fellas....


----------



## chipper1

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Man airlifted to hospital after being crushed by tree while using chainsaw - https://www.9news.com.au/national/t...hospital/e2262884-20d9-4c51-b62e-4878df9c5f36
> 
> Stay safe out there fellas....


Great article, very informative .
I'll save you guys the trouble, guy had a tree fall on him, then Ems had to get it off, and he's now being treated for back issues. the article if you can find it thru all the advertising and other articles popping up and playing on the site.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> The broken off tree in the top picture, we pulled out of the ground with the loader.



This one broke off at ground level when pulled on, so I dug with a shovel and got a choker around it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Oz Lumberjack said:


> Man airlifted to hospital after being crushed by tree while using chainsaw - https://www.9news.com.au/national/t...hospital/e2262884-20d9-4c51-b62e-4878df9c5f36
> 
> Stay safe out there fellas....


We all must keep our heads in the game. Even the most experienced veteran timber workers can get hurt, and a lot of them have! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> We all must keep our heads in the game. Even the most experienced veteran timber workers can get hurt, and a lot of them have!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Not sure I shared it here, a good friend of mine who's a mechanic lost three fingers about two months ago. Lost his balance and started to fall backwards, reached up and grabbed what he could, which was the underside of a minivan, next thing he saw something fly through the air  .
This happened at 4:30, it's not uncommon for an injury or an accident to happen later in one's shift. If you're not feeling it, probably should walk away and come back to it later; unfortunately I know how the real world works, we get pushed.
One time I had called in to work because my allergies were acting up real bad, they responded by saying we don't have anyone could you help us out. So I went in, around 3am, did my inspection and pulled out the front only to have the lead trailer disconnect from the tractor and rip the landing gear off.
Found out later that they had disconnected my trailers and serviced my truck, then reconnected it, but obviously the pin wasn't locked 100%.
Would I have noticed if I wasn't tired and not feeling well, I'll never know, but now I always say no, and I make it a safety issue (which it is) and say that I don't feel safe doing that.
Also even though I was "helping them out", they had no problem attempting to charge me for the damages a yr later. I said I have no problem paying my 27%(that's the percentage of the load I received), if I get the receipt so I can write it off on my taxes, which they had already done. I didn't pay a cent and it was wrong of them to even ask an employee to pay.
I've turned down many tree jobs because I didn't feel good about them, no shame in it if you're not there, there's plenty of danger in a typical tree let alone something sketchy that you know is above your pay grade. Many times it's just a matter of not having the right equipment or a helper, regardless, I just say no. Then there's the times I'm totally confident I can do the job, but I have no idea how I'm going to do it lol.
Be safe guys.


----------



## North by Northwest

mountainguyed67 said:


> This one broke off at ground level when pulled on, so I dug with a shovel and got a choker around it.



Nice loader , same thing i did numerous times with my old JD backhoe at hunting & fishing camps ! lol.


----------



## chipper1

Not a stick, you guys need to all get 9's lol.
They blow the lungs clear out of the body.


----------



## MustangMike

I think that would depend on where in the door you tried to go through, and what you encountered.

If you don't hit the reinforced parts you are OK, but I would not count on it working so well in every part of the door.

The 9 is only a little more power than a 38, and not near a 357 (they are all about 35 caliber - 9 is .355; 38 and 357 are .357!

Why do they call it a 38? To fool you!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> and it was wrong of them to even ask an employee to pay.


Not only "wrong", but illegal as chit. You can fire an employee for damaging your equipment, but you absolutely can't take money out of their paychecks for it. I've had (literally) probably a hundred times had employees damage my equipment. I can fire them if I choose to, but unless it was gross negligence, or that employee has a history of damaging my stuff, I try to let it go. In this day and age, I don't want to lose a good employee over an accident. Again, each circumstance is different though.

I also couldn't agree with you more about walking away from a job that you're either not prepared to do due to equipment, employee, or personal limitations. Because as you saw on your job, when something does go wrong, they'll try to penalize you for it. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I think that would depend on where in the door you tried to go through, and what you encountered.
> 
> If you don't hit the reinforced parts you are OK, but I would not count on it working so well in every part of the door.
> 
> The 9 is only a little more power than a 38, and not near a 357 (they are all about 35 caliber - 9 is .355; 38 and 357 are .357!
> 
> Why do they call it a 38? To fool you!


Mike, it's all a joke, my "hole" post was a joke .
I'd call that hook, line, and sinker, even though I have no idea why someone would put the sinker that close to the hook unless they were "snag"ging . Couldn't resist .


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> I think that would depend on where in the door you tried to go through, and what you encountered.
> 
> If you don't hit the reinforced parts you are OK, but I would not count on it working so well in every part of the door.
> 
> The 9 is only a little more power than a 38, and not near a 357 (they are all about 35 caliber - 9 is .355; 38 and 357 are .357!
> 
> Why do they call it a 38? To fool you!


I've just been going through this once I started seeing all of the black bear images show up on my trail cams. Up until recently, my largest handgun was a .357. After seeing the bear numerous times, I decided that I wanted something in a larger caliber than the .357 and 9mil I have. I debated on going 44 for a minute just due to caliber, but ended up settling on a Kimber 10mil. I figure the difference from a 43 cal to a 40 cal is negligible to the bear, and both should get the job done, but I'm just not comfortable shooting a 44 anymore. After losing a lot of weight, I'm down to about 160lbs. and I just don't like the recoil of the 44 anymore. I don't know if my decision was right or not, but either way, I got a larger caliber in a semi-auto platform, so I feel a little more secure. 

In all reality, a .38 or 9mil should be plenty for a black bear as well, because around here, a good sized black bear is about 300lbs. But, depending on what time of year it is, and how much fat the bear has put on, there are times where a head or chest cavity shot would be required to bring it down with the smaller caliber, and depending on the situation, and how much time you have, shot placement may not be perfect. Hence the wanting something a little larger for me.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> Not only "wrong", but illegal as chit. You can fire an employee for damaging your equipment, but you absolutely can't take money out of their paychecks for it. I've had (literally) probably a hundred times had employees damage my equipment. I can fire them if I choose to, but unless it was gross negligence, or that employee has a history of damaging my stuff, I try to let it go. In this day and age, I don't want to lose a good employee over an accident. Again, each circumstance is different though.
> 
> I also couldn't agree with you more about walking away from a job that you're either not prepared to do due to equipment, employee, or personal limitations. Because as you saw on your job, when something does go wrong, they'll try to penalize you for it. No good deed goes unpunished.


Yeah, kinda like when my boss in FL paid for half the cost of my chiropractor bills when I hurt my back on the job, what a nice guy.


JustPlainJeff said:


> No good deed goes unpunished


Just talking about that yesterday lol.
I left church a month ago to pick up some debris my wife had cut/pulled out of a friend's landscaping(she injured her shoulder),then dumped it at a friend's, left there to get a "free" snowblower and smashed into Bambi . The good thing is I ran the old fuel out of it and it seems to run quite well, may need a carb cleaning later though.
Still need to straighten it out a bit and to get a headlight housing and the turn signal, but it still rolls straight as it's mainlall cosmetic.


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I've just been going through this once I started seeing all of the black bear images show up on my trail cams. Up until recently, my largest handgun was a .357. After seeing the bear numerous times, I decided that I wanted something in a larger caliber than the .357 and 9mil I have. I debated on going 44 for a minute just due to caliber, but ended up settling on a Kimber 10mil. I figure the difference from a 43 cal to a 40 cal is negligible to the bear, and both should get the job done, but I'm just not comfortable shooting a 44 anymore. After losing a lot of weight, I'm down to about 160lbs. and I just don't like the recoil of the 44 anymore. I don't know if my decision was right or not, but either way, I got a larger caliber in a semi-auto platform, so I feel a little more secure.
> 
> In all reality, a .38 or 9mil should be plenty for a black bear as well, because around here, a good sized black bear is about 300lbs. But, depending on what time of year it is, and how much fat the bear has put on, there are times where a head or chest cavity shot would be required to bring it down with the smaller caliber, and depending on the situation, and how much time you have, shot placement may not be perfect. Hence the wanting something a little larger for me.


But a 9mm will blow the lungs out man.
That 10mm in semi should be a beast.
What model did you go with.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

chipper1 said:


> But a 9mm will blow the lungs out man.
> That 10mm in semi should be a beast.
> What model did you go with.


I just got the Custom II GFO. I wanted the stainless Raptor II, but figured the bear wouldn't care if I was carrying a shiny stainless handgun or not.

I'm a novice with handguns. I spent 35 years living in IL, where they have some of the strictest gun laws in the country, so after moving here to the great state of MI, I'm finally exploring handguns more!


----------



## chipper1

JustPlainJeff said:


> I just got the Custom II GFO. I wanted the stainless Raptor II, but figured the bear wouldn't care if I was carrying a shiny stainless handgun or not.
> 
> I'm a novice with handguns. I spent 35 years living in IL, where they have some of the strictest gun laws in the country, so after moving here to the great state of MI, I'm finally exploring handguns more!


Kimber makes a great pistol. 
I'd think just the glimmer of a stainless would make them run, might save a bit on ammo, at least that's what the guys probably tell their wives .

I think there's something political in this post, we better get that fox guy in here to check it all out. 
As I've told you before, I know that big city well; and after driving it for yrs and hanging out there a lot with both friends and family, I'm glad I don't have any reason to go there anymore. 
Funny thing, I'd avoid the first part of the 80/294 toll rd and drive right thru the heart of the worst part of Southern Chitcago, where all the shootings are. People asked if I was concerned about it, I said not really as it's all black on black crime. Besides I've ran in the worst areas all along the great lakes, east Chicago/ Hammond, Gary, Benton Harbor, Muskegon, Detroit, toledo, Cleveland, and that's just the ones around the Lakes. 
Is that kimber gonna be a carry gun too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just thought I'd share this picture with all of you gentleman! This a the top of a rotten snag that naturally blew out in a wind storm and stuck in the ground upsidedown! However, I've seen this happen many many times! Especially when felling a snag and the top catches a limb of another tree in tight corridors during the fall of these these lovely lovely widow makers!  what This is just one of many reasons* when cutting in our back yards, *or on an industrial level, and everything in between!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!View attachment 1013993
> View attachment 1013993


what backyard lumberjack wouldn't  that?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Thanks for the offering I really appreciate it. I pretty well got it cleaned up yesterday. Good thing my FIL bought the RK tractor he did a couple of months ago because moving all that by hand would have been impossible. The roofing company came out and tarped the roof yesterday now we are waiting for the adjuster on Friday. We have no idea what the insurance will pay for trees we are hoping they will cover the stump grinding and the limb chipping but if they don't we will rent a chipper to at least get that done and see what to do about the stumps later.View attachment 1013994
> View attachment 1013995
> View attachment 1013996
> View attachment 1013997
> View attachment 1013998
> View attachment 1013999
> View attachment 1014000
> View attachment 1014006
> View attachment 1014007
> View attachment 1014008


now that's what i call a_ foto essay_! 

 i am just here for the pix! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> _*Yum bacon grease with nuts .
> Why wouldn't they like that.*_
> *I need bacon!*


[email protected]:
_Good afternoon BL.
I always have a bag of mix, or a container of cashews available ._

bacon only, cause he always has nuts with him....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Hmmmm. I've been trying to post some trail cam pictures since last night, and I keep getting this image. Not sure what's going on, but the site won't let me post my pictures all of the sudden. Haven't had this problem on here before. Any ideas?View attachment 1014088


did you get any recent PM's from any Moderators?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> No idea.
> I've had a problem posting pics from the cloud that are older, newer ones and photos right off my phone no problem, same with screen shots when I'm on the computer.


at least they are specific! me?...

i just seem to have problems in general. lol


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did you get any recent PM's from any Moderators?....


He was just talking about Chicago .


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> at least they are specific! me?...
> 
> i just seem to have problems in general. lol


I have plenty of general problems too, but I'm not talking about posting lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Hmmm, maybe it's a "cloud" issue. I don't even want to use the damned thing. But somehow my computer is set up to automatically store crap in a "cloud". Damn technology. I don't want my stuff stored in some imaginary storage space that can be hacked by some geek in his mom's basement. I bought a computer with 1T of storage just for that reason, but I'm too damn dumb to be able to figure out how to change it from storing stuff in the cloud, to right on my own hard drive! I'll try posting the pics from my phone and see if that works.


sometimes it is for me!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Okay, let's see if posting pics from my phone works. I didn't transfer them all to my phone, but the bear and cat are in here. So, the picture quality is terrible on the cat pics. I think it was raining that night. But what do you guys think, bobcat or mountain lion? And another bear. We've got apple trees and are overrun with raspberries, so I think that's what keeps the bear coming around.View attachment 1014091
> View attachment 1014092
> View attachment 1014093
> View attachment 1014094
> View attachment 1014095
> View attachment 1014096


at least the bear is out scrounging.... !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I can see those just fine, can I transfer some pics to your phone for you to upload
> Makes you want to cuddle up with your gun at night doesn't it lol.
> That bear is really liking the new walking trails, glad his tax dollars are finally having a positive effect .
> Looks like a cat to me, what kind, no idea, but I wouldn't want to have any issues with it.


careful there chipper... may be getting close to deletion material! p/r u know....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GenXer said:


> Looks like a big bobcat to me.


from here, too GX


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks more like the a$$end of one to me.


i like disguised wordology... some issues then hard to detect!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I know. *But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail*. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me before I could pull out an equalizer! LOL.


i am keeping my_ 'short tail'_ post to myself...  less-un....umm

but... it was a long tale!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I know. But I just wasn't sure that it has/had a short tail. I thought that it's tail may have been hanging down right behind it's hind left leg. I'd rather it NOT be a mountain lion anyway. Those effers actually stalk people sometimes, and I wouldn't want it to get me *before I could pull out an equalizer!* LOL.


aka: relocation device!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TRTermite said:


> Linx is basically a Large bobcat. we have them here.


we have puma up along the county line. i have seen some... big black cats!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

TRTermite said:


> Makes the imagination run into overtime. Gotta get going. Sometime i will tell about one that got hit in town limits on the highway.


pix?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Saw a bear from the boat while fishing. I prefer to see them from a distance.
> View attachment 1014152


exciting! i watched an outdoor river jaunt docu vid while back. down the river. the bears always both exciting and a concern as they rounded each corners. some they used drones to be sure, and to be safe...

exciting! good pix


----------



## TRTermite

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we have puma up along the county line. i have seen some... big black cats!


Nebraska Game and Parks DENIED their existence for 40 years then they had to Kill one preying /stalking a school yard (I think Grand Island area) They gave a stupid statement that it was old and sick never touched the fact that they exist here. I have been within 30 ft of one under a Corn Crib I saw it skylined on a terrace and I tracked it through the snow and no I did not bend over to chance eye contact. It was a big black one. I saw my first big cat in 1973.


----------



## TRTermite

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pix?


NONE I don't have and even if I had I am tech challenged (REGRETFULLY) Just my word .. Which around is here well honored.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Awesome.
> Look forward to hearing how it cuts thru the brush . *Funny how the slightest thing can lead to a bunch of pages. *I was wondering if you guys think I should continue to run 40:1, been thinking about going to 42.5:1 .
> Can you throw a line in the tree and pull it down before you start, that is if you're highly concerned about it.


now, that's just what we are supposed to avoid.! per: definition in WTF other day... _uh-huh_! 

and there in lies the definition of, well... you guessed it! P/R at least per one thread/post authorized observer-monitor.

use to be just X-rated posts, now it's also... too many pages, same subject... 

Gzzz... i bet there is a tax soon on each post... 

, eek! that is sure to get this deleted!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> First, let me say without offending anyone here, because there are many different skill levels among us on this forum when it comes to our felling fundamentals! Im not telling anyone what to do or how to do it. I'm simply offering advice and my opinions!


some foto essays, just long on words....

 vs 

i was just mentioning you in the brief yesterday,_ " that KK guy, he sure knows his stuff! "_

hey KK: _nice touch! 

i mite try to remember that for effectiveness... but with my luck of late, i prob would select the wrong icon... and then darn!, get the entire post deleted! _


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Excellent advice & precautionary recommendations , especially the 3 phase escape route scenerio . Snags in general are dicy propositions , add deteriorated integrity & the risk elevates . Buddy system is a very proactive approach whenever possible !


can anyone say: Widow Makers?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Actually , i prefer 44:1 ...but ....nah 42.5:1 sounds doable brother


i usually just run 50:1, but i like the idea of a bit richer, too....

ok: 

better: 

BEST!:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Just spent eleven nights at our mountain place, and am 28 pages behind.


maybe so, but sounds like u r 11 days/nights ahead!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you might remember this picture taken May 2nd, when I said I needed to make water tank access through here.
> 
> View attachment 1014218
> 
> 
> I tried to get a shot from the same spot, but it’s hard when the landscape changes. It’s close anyway. The broken off tree in the top picture, we pulled out of the ground with the loader.
> View attachment 1014219
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014220


how did you make the mountain road? dozer?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> You reminded me of this John West ad from 20 years ago, an all time classic!



and dang! it is so believable, too! good one 

one reason to keep up, or try to catch up at least... some really good posts bummer to miss! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Just spent eleven nights at our mountain place, and am 28 pages behind.


i can sum up it all for you mg in a brief comment:

'be careful what u post and say!'


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I think that would depend on where in the door you tried to go through, and what you encountered.
> 
> If you don't hit the reinforced parts you are OK, but I would not count on it working so well in every part of the door.
> 
> The 9 is only a little more power than a 38, and not near a 357 (they are all about 35 caliber - 9 is .355; 38 and 357 are .357!
> 
> Why do they call it a 38? To fool you!


357 mag. all day over the 9 mm. 38 is a plinker . Only the .357 or 9 mm actually have any real stopping power . Now try that through door with either a Remington 41 mag. or Colt 44 mag handloads scary difference , even a 45 acp. would have twice the destructive force . 38 's & 9 mm are not amour piercing behemoths just bottom shelf intruder deterent rounds ! Have hand loaded all the basic handguns . I owned a 357 mag. Colt Python & a .41 mag. S&W frontier double action Revolver however my favorite was my .44 mag . Colt Desert Eagle for reaching out . Actually finished off most of my 2nd shot Moose with it . Prior to that had a Browning 1911 .45 acp. which was an excellent Black bear persuader !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Great article, very informative .
> I'll save you guys the trouble, guy had a tree fall on him, then Ems had to get it off, and he's now being treated for back issues. the article if you can find it thru all the advertising and other articles popping up and playing on the site.


hi chipper, did u see the wcc vid post over in.... _ _ _ ? guy on ladder, big trunk cut and i bet he cracked something bad in his back! ouch!!! 

fell in to back, hard and onto edge of the other pce of the big trunk!

yes, be careful! ~ 

our motto down on the flight line: "Saftey Pays!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Not a stick, you guys need to all get 9's lol.
> They blow the lungs clear out of the body.



maybe that is what happened to this pump over in Mississippi? well, something did. a gennie wtf?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and to get back on topic, if i was this guy, i mite be out scrounging a trailer....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> But a 9mm will blow the lungs out of a man.
> That 10mm in semi should be a beast.
> What model did you go with.


that and a few other things, too! watched Modern Marvels othe day: Military Booby Traps!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.mg: _Just spent eleven nights at our mountain place, and am 28 pages behind. _


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _i can sum up it all for you mg in a brief comment:
> 'be careful what u post and say!' _





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _and dang! it is so believable, too! good one
> one reason to keep up, or try to catch up at least... some really good posts bummer to miss! lol _


caught up... for the moment! 

doubt will last long, though...


----------



## SS396driver

Well after looking after my mom for a week she came down with covid after I picked her up last week to stay a few days at my place . We were going to my granddaughters first birthday last Saturday we didn’t go.I now have tested positive ,not a bad case just a headache body aches and stuffy head . Wife took mom home this morning . I managed to get some done on the 68 but it's slow going. I was suppose to go cut wood today and tomorrow but that isnt happening.

Got the tailights on and the gate . I’ll paint the letters later 

Tailights are all NOS Chevy


----------



## WoodAbuser

I will be leaving in the morning for 4 days at the cabin. If Backyard Lumberjack doesn't post while I'm gone I may be able to catch up after I get back.


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i can sum up it all for you mg in a brief comment:
> 
> 'be careful what u post and say!'


Ya or bk might " ignore " you!!! Lol 
Still don't know how I managed that!


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Not sure I shared it here, a good friend of mine who's a mechanic lost three fingers about two months ago. Lost his balance and started to fall backwards, reached up and grabbed what he could, which was the underside of a minivan, next thing he saw something fly through the air  .
> This happened at 4:30, it's not uncommon for an injury or an accident to happen later in one's shift. If you're not feeling it, probably should walk away and come back to it later; unfortunately I know how the real world works, we get pushed.
> One time I had called in to work because my allergies were acting up real bad, they responded by saying we don't have anyone could you help us out. So I went in, around 3am, did my inspection and pulled out the front only to have the lead trailer disconnect from the tractor and rip the landing gear off.
> Found out later that they had disconnected my trailers and serviced my truck, then reconnected it, but obviously the pin wasn't locked 100%.
> Would I have noticed if I wasn't tired and not feeling well, I'll never know, but now I always say no, and I make it a safety issue (which it is) and say that I don't feel safe doing that.
> Also even though I was "helping them out", they had no problem attempting to charge me for the damages a yr later. I said I have no problem paying my 27%(that's the percentage of the load I received), if I get the receipt so I can write it off on my taxes, which they had already done. I didn't pay a cent and it was wrong of them to even ask an employee to pay.
> I've turned down many tree jobs because I didn't feel good about them, no shame in it if you're not there, there's plenty of danger in a typical tree let alone something sketchy that you know is above your pay grade. Many times it's just a matter of not having the right equipment or a helper, regardless, I just say no. Then there's the times I'm totally confident I can do the job, but I have no idea how I'm going to do it lol.
> Be safe guys.


100 % brother ! Hard to believe ( actually not ) that any employer would try to shame a sick driver to come out and drive in the middle of the nite . Good on you Brett not only for your sake , but the other numerous souls out on the road . If your not totally alert , don't drive or operate dangerous equipment or undertake difficult & dangerous tasks period ! As for the increased % of occupational accidents occurring late in the shift or vehicular accidents happening close to home , it's a fact ! Your absolutely correct in not risking damage of personal injury do to fatigue , distraction or illness "including" self induced mental or physical impairment . Cudo's brother well said ...again !


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> maybe so, but sounds like u r 11 days/nights ahead!



We’re chipping away at it, it’s slow going. It’ll be worth it.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Kimber makes a great pistol.
> I'd think just the glimmer of a stainless would make them run, might save a bit on ammo, at least that's what the guys probably tell their wives .
> 
> I think there's something political in this post, we better get that fox guy in here to check it all out.
> As I've told you before, I know that big city well; and after driving it for yrs and hanging out there a lot with both friends and family, I'm glad I don't have any reason to go there anymore.
> Funny thing, I'd avoid the first part of the 80/294 toll rd and drive right thru the heart of the worst part of Southern Chitcago, where all the shootings are. People asked if I was concerned about it, I said not really as it's all black on black crime. Besides I've ran in the worst areas all along the great lakes, east Chicago/ Hammond, Gary, Benton Harbor, Muskegon, Detroit, toledo, Cleveland, and that's just the ones around the Lakes.
> Is that kimber gonna be a carry gun too.


Some of Detroit's actually on the mend. I think it's a toss up between Benton Harbor and Flint for the armpit of the Mitten State!


----------



## Lionsfan

Same thing with Michigan. The DNR denied their existence for many, many years. Since the didn't exist, they didn't have to set policy on them or invest any resources (tax dollars) into them. I saw one cross the road in the Hessel area about 15 years ago. In broad daylight, there's zero chance to mistake one for anything else.


TRTermite said:


> Nebraska Game and Parks DENIED their existence for 40 years then they had to Kill one preying /stalking a school yard (I think Grand Island area) They gave a stupid statement that it was old and sick never touched the fact that they exist here. I have been within 30 ft of one under a Corn Crib I saw it skylined on a terrace and I tracked it through the snow and no I did not bend over to chance eye contact. It was a big black one. I saw my first big cat in 1973.


----------



## Lionsfan

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> maybe that is what happened to this pump over in Mississippi? well, something did. a gennie wtf?
> View attachment 1014385


I think your Prez has solved the zero emissions puzzle!!!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> how did you make the mountain road? dozer?



With my loader, it pushes pretty good. A lot of rock will slow it down, so will uphill. I just take smaller bites. I only wanted one machine, and need to carry dirt/rock/wood, and go on roads. So,I tried to pick a somewhat universal machine.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did you get any recent PM's from any Moderators?....


No. After Chipper told me what issues he had had, I checked, and I'm pretty sure the problems had nothing to do with this site, but that it was "cloud" issues.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

SS396driver said:


> Well after looking after my mom for a week she came down with covid after I picked her up last week to stay a few days at my place . We were going to my granddaughters first birthday last Saturday we didn’t go.I now have tested positive ,not a bad case just a headache body aches and stuffy head . Wife took mom home this morning . I managed to get some done on the 68 but it's slow going. I was suppose to go cut wood today and tomorrow but that isnt happening.
> 
> Got the tailights on and the gate . I’ll paint the letters later View attachment 1014388
> 
> Tailights are all NOS Chevy
> View attachment 1014389


Glad you didn't get too bad of a case. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> Some of Detroit's actually on the mend. I think it's a toss up between Benton Harbor and Flint for the armpit of the Mitten State!


I'm not familiar with Benton Harbor other than driving through it and not stopping, but my vote would be for Flint. What a cesspool of a town. It's just not my kind of "demographic" there.


----------



## SS396driver

JustPlainJeff said:


> Glad you didn't get too bad of a case. Hope you recover quickly.


Thanks hope it doesn’t get worse I’m in day two of symptoms.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm not familiar with Benton Harbor other than driving through it and not stopping, but my vote would be for Flint. What a cesspool of a town. It's just not my kind of "demographic" there.


Lansing , has its less than picturesque & crime infested neighbourhoods !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Not sure I shared it here, a good friend of mine who's a mechanic lost three fingers about two months ago. Lost his balance and started to fall backwards, reached up and grabbed what he could, which was the underside of a minivan, next thing he saw something fly through the air  .
> This happened at 4:30, it's not uncommon for an injury or an accident to happen later in one's shift. If you're not feeling it, probably should walk away and come back to it later; unfortunately I know how the real world works, we get pushed.
> One time I had called in to work because my allergies were acting up real bad, they responded by saying we don't have anyone could you help us out. So I went in, around 3am, did my inspection and pulled out the front only to have the lead trailer disconnect from the tractor and rip the landing gear off.
> Found out later that they had disconnected my trailers and serviced my truck, then reconnected it, but obviously the pin wasn't locked 100%.
> Would I have noticed if I wasn't tired and not feeling well, I'll never know, but now I always say no, and I make it a safety issue (which it is) and say that I don't feel safe doing that.
> Also even though I was "helping them out", they had no problem attempting to charge me for the damages a yr later. I said I have no problem paying my 27%(that's the percentage of the load I received), if I get the receipt so I can write it off on my taxes, which they had already done. I didn't pay a cent and it was wrong of them to even ask an employee to pay.
> I've turned down many tree jobs because I didn't feel good about them, no shame in it if you're not there, there's plenty of danger in a typical tree let alone something sketchy that you know is above your pay grade. Many times it's just a matter of not having the right equipment or a helper, regardless, I just say no. Then there's the times I'm totally confident I can do the job, but I have no idea how I'm going to do it lol.
> Be safe guys.


OSHA won't allow us to work for more than 6.5 hours on the saw, and fir good reason. After around 5hours or more. I start getting pretty fatigued and sloppy! According to OSHA's records. Most timber felling related accidents happen after 7 hours on the saw, and I believe it! 

Thanks for sharing your story with us Brett!


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pix?


Tex , he said a tale of intrigue not a National Geographic Pictorial ..brother


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> 100 % brother ! Hard to believe ( actually not ) that any employer would try to shame a sick driver to come out and drive in the middle of the nite . Good on you Brett not only for your sake , but the other numerous souls out on the road . If your not totally alert , don't drive or operate dangerous equipment or undertake difficult & dangerous tasks period ! As for the increased % of occupational accidents occurring late in the shift or vehicular accidents happening close to home , it's a fact ! Your absolutely correct in not risking damage of personal injury do to fatigue , distraction or illness "including" self induced mental or physical impairment . Cudo's brother well said ...again !


100% Agreed!


----------



## North by Northwest

TRTermite said:


> NONE I don't have and even if I had I am tech challenged (REGRETFULLY) Just my word .. Which around is here well honored.


A Man after my own heart TRT , keep-em wanting more brother !


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Some of Detroit's actually on the mend. I think it's a toss up between Benton Harbor and Flint for the armpit of the Mitten State!


There is almost always part of a city that is getting a facelift, unfortunately, the rest of that city could still be going downhill. I've been thru Detroits roughest commercial areas on a normal basis hauling steel, then I cut thru many of the residential areas to get across town quicker, when a 1/3 or more of the houses are missing in any neighborhood that's not a sign of them doing well. I don't know how many of those areas are today, but I can't believe they've changed that much in the last 12-15yrs when I drove them multiple times a day. 
We did a lot of drywall deliveries down to benton harbor area, the good thing is we were primarily delivering to homes on the lakeshore, or with a lake view, so pretty nice neighborhoods lol. 


Lionsfan said:


> Same thing with Michigan. The DNR denied their existence for many, many years. Since the didn't exist, they didn't have to set policy on them or invest any resources (tax dollars) into them. I saw one cross the road in the Hessel area about 15 years ago. In broad daylight, there's zero chance to mistake one for anything else.


I was eye to eye with one just west of downtown Baldwin . Something caught my eye and I backed up, I could see over this little high spot on the side of the rd so I got out, there it was about 25yrds away looking right at me. I had a friends son with me, I told him get out and come here multiple times keeping locked on the cat, when he didn't I broke eye contact and no sooner than I did the cat started to walk away. Seen a few bobcats and a couple lynx, but that was the only big cat I've seen in the wild. Never seen a bear in the wild either, but whenever I go thru Cadillac I always wait for one to cross 55 in the "bear crossing". I've seen sign in Baldwin while fishing, and they are pulled out of downtown GR nearly every spring, one of these days I'll see one.
In NW ohio my MIL had big cat tracks right on here back porch in the snow, but they say there aren't any there either .


----------



## Aknutter

chipper1 said:


> There is almost always part of a city that is getting a facelift, unfortunately, the rest of that city could still be going downhill. I've been thru Detroits roughest commercial areas on a normal basis hauling steel, then I cut thru many of the residential areas to get across town quicker, when a 1/3 or more of the houses are missing in any neighborhood that's not a sign of them doing well. I don't know how many of those areas are today, but I can't believe they've changed that much in the last 12-15yrs when I drove them multiple times a day.
> We did a lot of drywall deliveries down to benton harbor area, the good thing is we were primarily delivering to homes on the lakeshore, or with a lake view, so pretty nice neighborhoods lol.
> 
> 
> A lot of areas have changed. Many houses have been torn down and many brought back to life. Still room for progress though.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> There is almost always part of a city that is getting a facelift, unfortunately, the rest of that city could still be going downhill. I've been thru Detroits roughest commercial areas on a normal basis hauling steel, then I cut thru many of the residential areas to get across town quicker, when a 1/3 or more of the houses are missing in any neighborhood that's not a sign of them doing well. I don't know how many of those areas are today, but I can't believe they've changed that much in the last 12-15yrs when I drove them multiple times a day.
> We did a lot of drywall deliveries down to benton harbor area, the good thing is we were primarily delivering to homes on the lakeshore, or with a lake view, so pretty nice neighborhoods lol.
> 
> I was eye to eye with one just west of downtown Baldwin . Something caught my eye and I backed up, I could see over this little high spot on the side of the rd so I got out, there it was about 25yrds away looking right at me. I had a friends son with me, I told him get out and come here multiple times keeping locked on the cat, when he didn't I broke eye contact and no sooner than I did the cat started to walk away. Seen a few bobcats and a couple lynx, but that was the only big cat I've seen in the wild. Never seen a bear in the wild either, but whenever I go thru Cadillac I always wait for one to cross 55 in the "bear crossing". I've seen sign in Baldwin while fishing, and they are pulled out of downtown GR nearly every spring, one of these days I'll see one.
> In NW ohio my MIL had big cat tracks right on here back porch in the snow, but they say there aren't any there either .


Almost hit a few Black bear Cubs last month just North of Hessel , the mother was tardy & dragging the runt by the scruff of the neck , when the two larger cubs ran out from the bush in front of her & the wifey & I in the Diesel . It was close but managed to get slowed down . I was more a custom to deer road kills heading West to Iron Mountain or Kalamazoo back in the day playing semi pro hockey lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> There is almost always part of a city that is getting a facelift, unfortunately, the rest of that city could still be going downhill. I've been thru Detroits roughest commercial areas on a normal basis hauling steel, then I cut thru many of the residential areas to get across town quicker, when a 1/3 or more of the houses are missing in any neighborhood that's not a sign of them doing well. I don't know how many of those areas are today, but I can't believe they've changed that much in the last 12-15yrs when I drove them multiple times a day.
> We did a lot of drywall deliveries down to benton harbor area, the good thing is we were primarily delivering to homes on the lakeshore, or with a lake view, so pretty nice neighborhoods lol.
> 
> I was eye to eye with one just west of downtown Baldwin . Something caught my eye and I backed up, I could see over this little high spot on the side of the rd so I got out, there it was about 25yrds away looking right at me. I had a friends son with me, I told him get out and come here multiple times keeping locked on the cat, when he didn't I broke eye contact and no sooner than I did the cat started to walk away. Seen a few bobcats and a couple lynx, but that was the only big cat I've seen in the wild. Never seen a bear in the wild either, but whenever I go thru Cadillac I always wait for one to cross 55 in the "bear crossing". I've seen sign in Baldwin while fishing, and they are pulled out of downtown GR nearly every spring, one of these days I'll see one.
> In NW ohio my MIL had big cat tracks right on here back porch in the snow, but they say there aren't any there either .


I've never seen a cat like that in person. I have seen trail camera photos of them though. I have seen a bear up north at my Dads place in Atlanta when I was bow hunting. It was not being quiet that's for sure. It was slapping branches and lumbering through the woods. I used to work at 8 mile and Harper it was on the edge of right before it got bad. From what I see on the the news and what I hear it doesnt seem like it's gotten any better. Maybe less theft from getting rid of Kwame but not much else.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Ran to Home Depot to return an impulse framing gun that I bought online from them after I found the exact same one from a different retailer for 70.00 less. And the one that was less money also included an extra battery, which I think is 93.00 at HD, and also included two gas cartridges and some framing nails. 

I've already had the Li-Ion trim nailer, and love it, so I figured I'd get the Li-Ion framer as well, as the last one I had was Ni-Cad. The Li-Ion ones are supposed to shoot 1,200 nails on a single charge, far more than the Ni-Cad ones did. 

Then I had to take my copilot Gus for some ice cream because he asked me to (  ) !!!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

North by Northwest said:


> I was more a custom to deer road kills heading West to Iron Mountain or Kalamazoo back in the day playing semi pro hockey lol.


Iron Mountain??? That's my neck of the woods!!! I was just at the Home Depot there today, In the above post that I was just talking about. I'm in Iron River, about 45 minutes West of Iron mountain.


----------



## jolj

SS396driver said:


> Well after looking after my mom for a week she came down with covid after I picked her up last week to stay a few days at my place . We were going to my granddaughters first birthday last Saturday we didn’t go.I now have tested positive ,not a bad case just a headache body aches and stuffy head . Wife took mom home this morning . I managed to get some done on the 68 but it's slow going. I was suppose to go cut wood today and tomorrow but that isnt happening.
> 
> Got the tailights on and the gate . I’ll paint the letters later View attachment 1014388
> 
> Tailights are all NOS Chevy
> View attachment 1014389


Not a chevy man, but great job.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustPlainJeff said:


> Iron Mountain??? That's my neck of the woods!!! I was just at the Home Depot there today, In the above post that I was just talking about. I'm in Iron River, about 45 minutes West of Iron mountain.


Calumet area was my stomping grounds , Iron Rangers !


----------



## chipper1

A lot of areas have changed. Many houses have been torn down and many brought back to life. Still room for progress though. @Aknutter 
Yeah, I still don't believe overall it could be much better. I know there are many nice areas down that way, but much like many larger cities I find the best thing about them is putting them in the rearview mirror .


Vtrombly said:


> I've never seen a cat like that in person. I have seen trail camera photos of them though. I have seen a bear up north at my Dads place in Atlanta when I was bow hunting. It was not being quiet that's for sure. It was slapping branches and lumbering through the woods. I used to work at 8 mile and Harper it was on the edge of right before it got bad. From what I see on the the news and what I hear it doesnt seem like it's gotten any better. Maybe less theft from getting rid of Kwame but not much else.


It was very cool, both the cat, and the experience .
I used to run off 8 mile a good bit, beautiful area lol. I cut thru there to get back to the mill to reload for a trip back to GR, I could beat the traffic on the expressway when it was backed up.
Don't worry, some new criminals are coming to town now, so there will be many "improvements", and since there are great friends with woman "of the state" and the great Canadian actor to the north, I'm sure all will be well in Detroit/Mi. 
Good read, not sure where you're at on these things, but I think theres something everyone can learn here.








Great Reset Architects to Lay 'Urban Transformation' HQ Cornerstone in Detroit


In October, the architects of the great reset will launch the WEF's global headquarters for urban transformation in Detroit.




sociable.co


----------



## MustangMike

Jeff, I believe the 10 was a good choice! S/B very effective.

I kept my 40 S+W and sold my 357 because (when not at the range) the 357 just blew my eardrums out. When I fire at something, I want to hurt it, not me!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

MustangMike said:


> Jeff, I believe the 10 was a good choice! S/B very effective.
> 
> I kept my 40 S+W and sold my 357 because (when not at the range) the 357 just blew my eardrums out. When I fire at something, I want to hut it, not me!


Thanks Mike. I hope I made the right choice if/when it matters. The 10mm just felt better to me when shooting. The 44 was "over the top" to me. And if I'm ever in the situation where placement counts, I don't want my accuracy to be off because I'm concerned about the recoil. I don't post too much when all of the guys are talking firearms etc. because I'm afraid that if I do, my lack of knowledge will be exposed!!! But I'm learning.


----------



## TRTermite

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> now, that's just what we are supposed to avoid.!per: definition in WTF other day... _uh-huh_!
> 
> and there in lies the definition of, well... you guessed it! P/R at least per one thread/post authorized observer-monitor.
> 
> use to be just X-rated posts, not it's also... too many, same subject...
> 
> Gzzz... i bet there is a tax soon on each post...
> 
> , eek! that is sure to get this deleted!


Yes but once seen can't be unseen by the sawed its. AND I C'D (saw) IT.


----------



## 501Maico

Speaking of cats, years back I saw twin cougars in my backyard. The weird part is I live about 10 miles from the District of Corruption in a populated area.
I was awoken in the middle of the night by what I thought was a big cat fight. Turned on the floods and saw a large house cat backed up against the fence by two medium sized cougars. Both always advanced in unison but the cat held them off with screams and standing up on its hind legs pawing at them. My camera was downstairs and stupid me wanted to get a closer picture so I went to the basement door, but the screen door rattled. The cougars looked in my direction and the cat ran off with them following.
With my location, I wondered if they were pets that got too big and were released or maybe escaped. A few days later I saw a news blurb about a cougar sighting by a groundskeeper at a campus a fair distance away. Wondering how they could have traveled so far in a populated area, I looked at a satellite view map and found a small waterway running all the way to the campus with brush or woods along the banks in many areas.


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> Iron Mountain??? That's my neck of the woods!!! I was just at the Home Depot there today, In the above post that I was just talking about. I'm in Iron River, about 45 minutes West of Iron mountain.


I was there yesterday too!


----------



## North by Northwest

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thanks Mike. I hope I made the right choice if/when it matters. The 10mm just felt better to me when shooting. The 44 was "over the top" to me. And if I'm ever in the situation where placement counts, I don't want my accuracy to be off because I'm concerned about the recoil. I don't post too much when all of the guys are talking firearms etc. because I'm afraid that if I do, my lack of knowledge will be exposed!!! But I'm learning.


Yeah the .41 & .44 mags have definate recoil . Actually even the .357 in anything less than 8" barrel does also , with its respected bark . Not for the faint of heart or weak of wrist or forearm brother !


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> This one broke off at ground level when pulled on, so I dug with a shovel and got a choker around it.



Now that is a nice machine to have around.


----------



## JimR

JustPlainJeff said:


> I've just been going through this once I started seeing all of the black bear images show up on my trail cams. Up until recently, my largest handgun was a .357. After seeing the bear numerous times, I decided that I wanted something in a larger caliber than the .357 and 9mil I have. I debated on going 44 for a minute just due to caliber, but ended up settling on a Kimber 10mil. I figure the difference from a 43 cal to a 40 cal is negligible to the bear, and both should get the job done, but I'm just not comfortable shooting a 44 anymore. After losing a lot of weight, I'm down to about 160lbs. and I just don't like the recoil of the 44 anymore. I don't know if my decision was right or not, but either way, I got a larger caliber in a semi-auto platform, so I feel a little more secure.
> 
> In all reality, a .38 or 9mil should be plenty for a black bear as well, because around here, a good sized black bear is about 300lbs. But, depending on what time of year it is, and how much fat the bear has put on, there are times where a head or chest cavity shot would be required to bring it down with the smaller caliber, and depending on the situation, and how much time you have, shot placement may not be perfect. Hence the wanting something a little larger for me.


I carry a .45 with Hydra Shocks when I'm in the woods due to our current bear population. First year in 45 years of being in the woods armed while working.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> from here, too GX
> 
> View attachment 1014368


Here kitty kitty


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> A lot of areas have changed. Many houses have been torn down and many brought back to life. Still room for progress though. @Aknutter
> Yeah, I still don't believe overall it could be much better. I know there are many nice areas down that way, but much like many larger cities I find the best thing about them is putting them in the rearview mirror .
> 
> It was very cool, both the cat, and the experience .
> I used to run off 8 mile a good bit, beautiful area lol. I cut thru there to get back to the mill to reload for a trip back to GR, I could beat the traffic on the expressway when it was backed up.
> Don't worry, some new criminals are coming to town now, so there will be many "improvements", and since there are great friends with woman "of the state" and the great Canadian actor to the north, I'm sure all will be well in Detroit/Mi.
> Good read, not sure where you're at on these things, but I think theres something everyone can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Reset Architects to Lay 'Urban Transformation' HQ Cornerstone in Detroit
> 
> 
> In October, the architects of the great reset will launch the WEF's global headquarters for urban transformation in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sociable.co


No that's definitely a good read. The ones of us that can fix and do things on their own are going to be in short supply soon enough. Both sides of my FIL have and are not capable of doing any cleanup. Not from a physical aspect just men that didn't grow up as men and now are incapable. My wife has long told me that part of her enjoying my company is that I'm like her father in that I do everything myself. she has said she couldn't have married a man that wasn't capable of changing a car tire. I wish I could go help those families and scrounge the wood, but the state of the world nowadays I have to watch my back from people trying to make a buck and a potential lawsuit because I'm not bonded and insured. So in this case I offered to take the wood if it saves them money if its cheaper price from a professional but at that point that's as far as ill go. 10 years ago it might have been different, but I don't personally know these people.


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> I carry a .45 with Hydra Shocks when I'm in the woods due to our current bear population. First year in 45 years of being in the woods armed while working.


I load 258 gr. Hornaday XTP in my Colt Mark IV Gold Medal .45 ACP . very similiar to the Hydro Shocks . Never leave home for the bush without it !


----------



## morewood

JustPlainJeff said:


> Thanks Mike. I hope I made the right choice if/when it matters. The 10mm just felt better to me when shooting. The 44 was "over the top" to me. And if I'm ever in the situation where placement counts, I don't want my accuracy to be off because I'm concerned about the recoil. I don't post too much when all of the guys are talking firearms etc. because I'm afraid that if I do, my lack of knowledge will be exposed!!! But I'm learning.


Most people can't make the intelligent decision that you did. Bigger is better seems to be the motto. I wanted something fun to shoot and great for home defense. I chose a HK USC that comes in 45acp. Very low recoil, accurate, and anybody in my house can pick it up and shoot it. Being a primarily handgun caliber it's not going to generally travel the distance of a centerfire cartridge such as 5.56 in an AR platform. It's quieter and in the given requirements of defense is just as effective. A 230gr. hollow point can do lots of bad things at home defense ranges.

Shea

Also, the eotech makes it a breeze to get on target.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> I will be leaving in the morning for 4 days at the cabin. If Backyard Lumberjack doesn't post while I'm gone I may be able to catch up after I get back.


you can always pray they remove the *Reply* button.... 

it's like cold beer, why buy it if u dont intend to drink it... ?


ps: perhaps just PM a mod... and suggest the site adds a: *Do Not Reply* button...


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. 

I see I missed about 25 pages in the last week. If anyone quoted me and I didn’t answer please give it a bump and I’ll try to respond. 

Took all 5 kids and a dog into the Boundary Waters for 5 days. Had a good time but the weather kept us on shore for most of the trip. Wanted to target lake trout which didn’t happen. 

The kids (who have spent most of the summer with me) go to their moms for 3 weeks starting later today. I traded her one of my weeks in September for one of her weeks in October so I’d have them for more hunting weekends. 

Need some respite this weekend, and then get my son’s truck back together.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Ya or bk might " ignore " you!!! Lol
> Still don't know how I managed that!


at least u were spared those pages i got behind on and din't even post...

I like the ignore button... works for me!! 

some posters here, gets Likes from me no matter what they say! 

visa versa, too! 

but enuff on the subject, getting too personal, and that is likely to create a p/r... and, well u know....


----------



## svk

WoodAbuser said:


> I will be leaving in the morning for 4 days at the cabin. If Backyard Lumberjack doesn't post while I'm gone I may be able to catch up after I get back.


He must have an older browser that doesn’t offer multi quote **


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> With my loader, it pushes pretty good. A lot of rock will slow it down, so will uphill. I just take smaller bites. I only wanted one machine, and need to carry dirt/rock/wood, and go on roads. So,I tried to pick a somewhat universal machine.


imo, nice mountain deer hunting road! 

reminds me of treks some years back in the hunting hills down in Oregon...


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Lionsfan said:


> I was there yesterday too!


Meaning that you were in Iron River, not specifically the HD, right? It would have been really ironic if we had both been at the Home Depot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Thanks hope it doesn’t get worse I’m in day two of symptoms.


slick paint job, dint see no dirt and no runs, neither...


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JimR said:


> I carry a .45 with Hydra Shocks when I'm in the woods due to our current bear population. First year in 45 years of being in the woods armed while working.


Just curious. Why is this the first year of you carrying while being in the woods? Does it appear that you have more bear now than you did in years past?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Tex , he said a tale of intrigue not a National Geographic Pictorial ..brother


i am just here for the pix! well, some... not all... some are outside the Rules lines anyways...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Almost hit a few Black bear Cubs last month just North of Hessel , the mother was tardy & dragging the runt by the scruff of the neck , when the two larger cubs ran out from the bush in front of her & the wifey & I in the Diesel . It was close but managed to get slowed down . I was more a custom to deer road kills heading West to Iron Mountain or Kalamazoo back in the day playing semi pro hockey lol.


see 'em all the time on the way up to the county line. even had a momma one time upon arrival just to the side of my front gate. a call soon had it removed. not good for the kids on the 2:30 pm school bus to see such on way to home....

....


----------



## svk

A few thoughts in regards to pistols….

My dad and I were always big fans of 357’s so I’ve owned many of them over the years. They pack a wallop on the receiving end but don’t recoil too badly-especially the ones with larger grips. I’ve never had a problem with ears ringing like I do on a 44 magnum if barrel length is greater than 2”.

Secondly, most roller guns have adjustable sights and most value price to mid priced autos do not. Nothing pisses me off more than getting a pistol with nonadjustable sights that can’t hit the broadside of a barn at 5 yards. 

The funny thing is now used roller guns are way more expensive even though everybody seems to want autos.

Lately I’ve bought a lot more auto pistols because of their availability and price. And I like to have a few extras around so I can keep one in the house, one locked in the car, and so on. I also bought one with the lower rail so I can put a flashlight/laser on it for walking the dogs as large canine predators are an issue up here. I don’t have much use for 9 MM as a defense round however they are nice for plinking due to cost of ammo. 

If I was in big bear country I would carry a .44 at minimum. I see a lot of articles about guys justifying 10 mm, etc as being “better” guns for big bear and they’ll never convince me. All those extra rounds at half the muzzle energy mean absolutely nothing if you only can get off 1 to 3 shots before the bear gets to you.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I see I missed about 25 pages in the last week. If anyone quoted me and I didn’t answer please give it a bump and I’ll try to respond.





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> at least u were spared those pages i got behind on and din't even post...


Hard to keep up in this thread. I have to skip over most posts. 

If only there was a thread that focused on firewood, and how to scrounge it . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> I see I missed about 25 pages in the last week. If anyone quoted me and I didn’t answer please give it a bump and I’ll try to respond.
> 
> Took all 5 kids and a dog into the Boundary Waters for 5 days. Had a good time but the weather kept us on shore for most of the trip. Wanted to target lake trout which didn’t happen.
> 
> The kids (who have spent most of the summer with me) go to their moms for 3 weeks starting later today. I traded her one of my weeks in September for one of her weeks in October so I’d have them for more hunting weekends.
> 
> Need some respite this weekend, and then get my son’s truck back together.





svk said:


> *A few thoughts in regards to pistols….*
> 
> My dad and I were always big fans of 357’s so I’ve owned many of them over the years. They pack a wallop on the receiving end but don’t recoil too badly-especially the ones with larger grips. I’ve never had a problem with ears ringing like I do on a 44 magnum if barrel length is greater than 2”.
> 
> Secondly, most roller guns have adjustable sights and most value price to mid priced autos do not. Nothing pisses me off more than getting a pistol with nonadjustable sights that can’t hit the broadside of a barn at 5 yards.
> 
> The funny thing is now used roller guns are way more expensive even though everybody seems to want autos.
> 
> Lately I’ve bought a lot more auto pistols because of their availability and price. And I like to have a few extras around so I can keep one in the house, one locked in the car, and so on. I also bought one with the lower rail so I can put a flashlight/laser on it for walking the dogs as large canine predators are an issue up here. I don’t have much use for 9 MM as a defense round however they are nice for plinking due to cost of ammo.
> 
> If I was in big bear country I would carry a .44 at minimum. I see a lot of articles about guys justifying 10 mm, etc as being “better” guns for big bear and they’ll never convince me. All those extra rounds at half the muzzle energy mean absolutely nothing if you only can get off 1 to 3 shots before the bear gets to you.





North by Northwest said:


> I load 258 gr. Hornaday XTP in my Colt Mark IV Gold Medal .45 ACP . very similiar to the Hydro Shocks . Never leave home for the bush without it !





svk said:


> He must have an older browser that doesn’t offer multi quote **


bonus bump included....



Philbert said:


> Hard to keep up in this thread. I have to skip over most posts.
> 
> *If only there was a thread that focused on firewood, and how to scrounge it . . .*
> 
> Philbert


 good point there Pb... the 'how to' of it all....


----------



## yooper

North by Northwest said:


> Calumet area was my stomping grounds , Iron Rangers !


I drove from Ontonagon to Calumet for a whole winter doing line clearance. What a shitty drive. Actually was a whole shitty winter of work. That was around 2003.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Hard to keep up in this thread. I have to skip over most posts.
> 
> If only there was a thread that focused on firewood, and how to scrounge it . . .
> 
> Philbert


I do enjoy the every day “life” posts shared in here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yooper said:


> I drove from Ontonagon to Calumet for a whole winter doing line clearance. What a shitty drive. Actually was a whole shitty winter of work. That was around 2003.


wonder if that will get Mod edited/D... ? 

i mean, if we want to get p***ie about things:

_*AS Rules of Conduct, Terms of Use*_


_You agree to refrain from engaging in any inappropriate conduct when using the Websites. Inappropriate conduct will not be tolerated and may result in the termination of member privileges. Inappropriate conduct is any conduct or behavior deemed by us, in our sole and absolute discretion, to be harmful to the online community, including, but not limited to, the following:_
_Posting any content deemed by us to be obscene, sexually explicit, vulgar, threatening, harassing, or abusive;_
afterall, Sf is not P/R... moderated or the unmoderated... and it is not WTF... tolerated, untolerated and semi-tolerated...

just saying....


----------



## yooper

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wonder if that will get Mod edited/D... ?


****, I didn't even notice.


----------



## svk

Why would it, that’s hardly even a swear these days… The real profanity gets blocked out…


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Why would it, that’s hardly even a swear these days… The real profanity gets blocked out…


still not showing up in general use on tv yet...

an edit to original post included


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> A few thoughts in regards to pistols….
> 
> My dad and I were always big fans of 357’s so I’ve owned many of them over the years. They pack a wallop on the receiving end but don’t recoil too badly-especially the ones with larger grips. I’ve never had a problem with ears ringing like I do on a 44 magnum if barrel length is greater than 2”.
> 
> Secondly, most roller guns have adjustable sights and most value price to mid priced autos do not. Nothing pisses me off more than getting a pistol with nonadjustable sights that can’t hit the broadside of a barn at 5 yards.
> 
> The funny thing is now used roller guns are way more expensive even though everybody seems to want autos.
> 
> Lately I’ve bought a lot more auto pistols because of their availability and price. And I like to have a few extras around so I can keep one in the house, one locked in the car, and so on. I also bought one with the lower rail so I can put a flashlight/laser on it for walking the dogs as large canine predators are an issue up here. I don’t have much use for 9 MM as a defense round however they are nice for plinking due to cost of ammo.
> 
> If I was in big bear country I would carry a .44 at minimum. I see a lot of articles about guys justifying 10 mm, etc as being “better” guns for big bear and they’ll never convince me. All those extra rounds at half the muzzle energy mean absolutely nothing if you only can get off 1 to 3 shots before the bear gets to you.


I agree with you on that IMHO ill only have a wheel gun in bear country. When I only have seconds to count on because a bear popped up right in front of you and it is or almost is on top of you and I bring that gun up I want to count on that there is a round to the pipe not that I've inadvertently somehow dropped the mag or the slide isn't in battery or any number of things that autos can be finicky about. Wheel guns are simple. Heavy trigger, it goes bang. Carry a speedloader if that's a concern if you practice you can reload just as fast as an auto. Don't get me wrong I love my 1911. I carry it as an everyday carry everyday but I know when less features is more.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I’ve never had a problem with ears ringing like I do on a 44 magnum if barrel length is greater than 2”.


Probably because I loaded it with 125 grain HP bullets! Had a 4" barrel (IIRC). Stainless Ruger GP-100, was a nice gun but a bit heavy.

I'm happy with the Glock 23, although NY made me get new 10 round mags to be legal!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Why would it, that’s hardly even a swear these days… The real profanity gets blocked out…


Like ***  .
Heck I'll probably get a strike now towards . Where's the "fox" when we need him .


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Like ***  .
> Heck I'll probably get a strike now towards . Where's the "fox" when we need him .


Be careful were on the edge of that political talk again....and you know what that means....


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Be careful were on the edge of that political talk again....and you know what that means....


Yeah, I'm gonna get put on another list .
Probably get flash-banged any day now .
But that wouldn't happen in America.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> *I agree with you on that IMHO ill only have a wheel gun in bear country.* When I only have seconds to count on because a bear popped up right in front of you and it is or almost is on top of you and I bring that gun up I want to count on that there is a round to the pipe not that I've inadvertently somehow dropped the mag or the slide isn't in battery or any number of things that autos can be finicky about. Wheel guns are simple. Heavy trigger, it goes bang. Carry a speedloader if that's a concern if you practice you can reload just as fast as an auto. Don't get me wrong I love my 1911. I carry it as an everyday carry everyday but I know when less features is more.


whenever we were hunting elk or deer in the upper brush... my Dad always has a 357 on his hip...

1911- ooh-rah!


----------



## JimR

JustPlainJeff said:


> Just curious. Why is this the first year of you carrying while being in the woods? Does it appear that you have more bear now than you did in years past?


Prior to last year we would rarely ever see any bears in our area of Mass. Last year and most of this year I haven't been in the woods much due to a knee replacement and rotator cuff surgery. The past two weeks I have been spending a lot of time up on our hill and see too much evidence of bears. I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## svk

JimR said:


> Prior to last year we would rarely ever see any bears in our area of Mass. Last year and most of this year I haven't been in the woods much due to a knee replacement and rotator cuff surgery. The past two weeks I have been spending a lot of time up on our hill and see too much evidence of bears. I'm not taking any chances.


Always better safe than sorry


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Always better safe than sorry


i like bear docuvids... especially, the new lil cubs with the Momma... and of course, down in the river... salmon fishing! other day one was on cable. said 3 types in NA... brown, grizzlie and polar ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Why would it, that’s hardly even a swear these days… The real profanity gets blocked out…





chipper1 said:


> Like ***  .
> Heck I'll probably get a strike now towards . Where's the "fox" when we need him .


hey chipper! ... i can PM you a list of words u can use/post up... see how long it takes!!! 

BL:


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hey chipper! ... i can PM you a list of words u can use/post up... see how long it takes!!!
> 
> BL:


I know them lol.
By the way, in the post above I had written the letters on the beginning of this OPEforum, it should hardly be removed, but I know some felt threatened by the mere mention of the adversary . In there defense, it did get pretty ridiculous for a while right @svk .


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Probably because I loaded it with 125 grain HP bullets! Had a 4" barrel (IIRC). Stainless Ruger GP-100, was a nice gun but a bit heavy.
> 
> I'm happy with the Glock 23, although NY made me get new 10 round mags to be legal!


Wouldn't your pistol be considered grandfathered in for hi-caps?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I know them lol.*
> By the way, in the post above I had written the letters on the beginning of this OPEforum, it should hardly be removed, but I know some felt threatened by the mere mention of the adversary . In there defense, it did get pretty ridiculous for a while right @svk .


oic, thot u was bucking for General....* * * ** Lt/Gen...

*> know them lol.*

i had started a list; 4 columns - spreadsheet jpg ~

somewhat suspect
most likely suspect
suspect
definitely suspect


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Always better safe than sorry


I just never had a reason to carry one before.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Be careful were on the edge of that political talk again....and you know what that means....


post  
post 
post 
post - opps!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna get put on another list .
> Probably get flash-banged any day now .
> But that wouldn't happen in America.


'o_nly _in America! kissed but not..... !!'


----------



## JustPlainJeff

I just ran across this while perusing Google articles. I remember seeing a post about a week or so ago with a guy asking about the viability of having firewood kiln dried. That was new to me. I've never bought, sold, or dealt with kiln dried firewood before.






Firewood prices ramp up around region







www.wcax.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Now that is a nice machine to have around.



It’s the only machine I have, I got that size because of the type of work I needed to do. It’s 32,000 lbs. I use it to push over trees, remove stumps, and move dirt and wood/brush.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Like ***  .
> Heck I'll probably get a strike now towards . Where's the "fox" when we need him .


 In the hen house with the chicks! lol

SR


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> Wouldn't your pistol be considered grandfathered in for hi-caps?


You are allowed to keep the gun, but not mags over 10 capacity. Either have to buy new ones, or permanently disable the old ones for over 10.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I talked about snags and their different stages of decomposition a while back. Now I'd like to go a bit more in depth on the subject.
> 
> First, let me say without offending anyone here, because there are many different skill levels among us on this forum when it comes to our felling fundamentals! Im not telling anyone what to do or how to do it. I'm simply offering advice and my opinions!
> 
> If you are just learning the basics and new to timber felling. I DO NOT! recommend trying to fell moderately to highly decomposed snags! It is always best to call someone with at the very least a decent amount of experience at it. Especially it tight corridors of standing timber!!!
> If you do chose to do so. I highly recommend having a friend or neighbor standing by at least a tree length away as a safety watch. Incase things go bad and someone gets hurt!
> 
> Now then. The two snags in this pic are in a fairly tight corridor of OG Spruce. Both are approximately 70 to 80 foot tall and about 18" to 20"on the stump. View attachment 1014188
> View attachment 1014187
> The snag on the right is moderately decomposed with a limb locked top. The snag on the left is highly decomposed and free standing. However, neither are at the point of crumbling down, but either can easy break in half or loose their tops!
> That being said. Never assume anything when dealing with decomposed snags! The core my be more sound than the outer ring of wood and vice versa, or the entire snag may be at an extremely severe stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! IMOP, it is always best to do a standard bore test! If you're not familiar with bore testing? Then snag felling is out of your league! No offense!!!
> 
> When boring snags. Use little throttle and pressure when boring in. While at the same time KEEPING YOUR HEAD UP!!!. Trust me if the snag is highly decomposed. You won't need much of either! Often a bore test will tell you how safely it can be fell. If it feels like mulch and paper mache.  It is probably at the worst possible stage of decomposition and ready to crumble! Walk away! Smash it from a distance with a live bigger tree or use heavy equipment if possible. Of course this all depends on the size of the snag also. Now I know that lot of you don't have the luxury of using live timber or heavy equipment when doing tree removal for private land owners, If this is the case. I would suggest discussing your options with the land owner.
> 
> Let me say this again so there is no confusion!
> 
> Moderately decomposed snags can possibly be felled somewhat safely but are Stihl dangerous.
> 
> Severely decomposed snags can possibley be felled, but it can be very dangerous to do so.
> 
> Extremely decomposed snags are extremely dangerous to fall and will often crumble or break off the stump with no indications early into your first cut.
> 
> That being said. ALL SNAGS ARE DANGEROUS TO FALL! Regardless of the stage of decomposition.
> 
> When felling any snag in tight corridors or corridors at all, and when limb locked. Always expect the unexpected! Stand by for the worst possible scenario!
> 
> Examples:
> Tops breaking off the moment the snag starts to commit if the stag is limb locked.
> 
> Breaking off the stump due to rotten or punky holding wood. Resulting in loss of control of the fall.
> 
> Buckling in half with the top half coming back at you if the snag strikes another tree.  (This will most always happen in tight corridors if the snag breaks off the stump, so NEVER saw to fast! CUT SLOWLY!)
> 
> If you're removing several trees when clearing land and come across a limb locked snag. Most often it is best to just cripple the snag with a face cut, back cut and a big hinge and let it go with the tree that it is locked in. However, always face and ONLY FACE the live tree first before crippling the snag so all the live tree needs is a back cut and ready to fell once the limb locked snag is crippled. Never spend more time under a crippled snag than necessary. Or any crippled timber for that matter!
> 
> Be completely aware of your surroundings. Think about what your going to do if the snag strikes this tree or that tree, and what direction it is most likely to buckle back if it dose strike any particular tree around you.
> Never turn your back. Sometimes all you have to do is step to the side a few feet. Other times you may have to run like a bat out of H**L!
> Have at least three escape paths planned out. Cut brush to do so if necessary. Remember, if you lose control of a snag or a live tree, Anything can happen!
> 
> Well gentleman. I haven't covered it all because I haven't experienced it all! Nobody has when it comes to timber felling, but I hope I made some since while covering some of the basics when it comes to felling snags!  So until next time....
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I agree with everything you said. Unfortunately, the vast majority of my falling is snags...just the nature of my work. It's often a fun challenge, but I approach almost every tree with an abundance of caution and respect. Even the trees that appear solid at the base, often have very compromised tops. Not uncommon for the firs or even the pines, that I'm usually cutting, to have tops that died back many years before the rest of the tree did. Or trees that are burned/burning.

Different species of trees rot in different ways. A lot of our dead standing pines will have very punky sapwood, yet still be solid enough in the center to cut. 

I've been dealing with a lot of dead tanoak at work, those will be deceptively weak. I just had an oopsie at work with one a couple weeks ago. The leaves were still on it and they had just started to turn brown. I was only in my gunning cut, at about my minimum depth for a face, when it suddenly cracked and set down on my bar. I ended up taking the powerhead off and cutting it with another saw. I didn't even bother putting a face cut in with the 2nd saw, as that would've been suicidal at that point. Just triggered it from behind and dove behind a big old redwood, as the back 1/2 of the tree turned to splinters. Surprisingly enough, my expensive 28" Stihl lightweight bar survived with no damage.

It was actually a good lesson to a couple of my guys at work. I probably sound like a broken record when I preach to them the dangers of even just walking underneath dead tanoaks...naturally, they get kinda complacent about some of the safety topics. They were amazed how quickly a solid feeling tree failed.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I agree with everything you said. Unfortunately, the vast majority of my falling is snags...just the nature of my work. It's often a fun challenge, but I approach almost every tree with an abundance of caution and respect. Even the trees that appear solid at the base, often have very compromised tops. Not uncommon for the firs or even the pines, that I'm usually cutting, to have tops that died back many years before the rest of the tree did. Or trees that are burned/burning.
> 
> Different species of trees rot in different ways. A lot of our dead standing pines will have very punky sapwood, yet still be solid enough in the center to cut.
> 
> I've been dealing with a lot of dead tanoak at work, those will be deceptively weak. I just had an oopsie at work with one a couple weeks ago. The leaves were still on it and they had just started to turn brown. I was only in my gunning cut, at about my minimum depth for a face, when it suddenly cracked and set down on my bar. I ended up taking the powerhead off and cutting it with another saw. I didn't even bother putting a face cut in with the 2nd saw, as that would've been suicidal at that point. Just triggered it from behind and dove behind a big old redwood, as the back 1/2 of the tree turned to splinters. Surprisingly enough, my expensive 28" Stihl lightweight bar survived with no damage.
> 
> It was actually a good lesson to a couple of my guys at work. I probably sound like a broken record when I preach to them the dangers of even just walking underneath dead tanoaks...naturally, they get kinda complacent about some of the safety topics. They were amazed how quickly a solid feeling tree failed.


That's pretty crazy out of a tree that sounds as though it looked solid.
Glad you got the bar back undamaged .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You are allowed to keep the gun, but not mags over 10 capacity. Either have to buy new ones, or permanently disable the old ones for over 10.


Did you just put a rivet in yours or buy new.


----------



## JustJeff

Since we don't have hand pews here in the great white north and it takes a college degree and an act of senate to carry a long pew unless it's the one week of deer season... I just whistle a tune or talk when I'm in the woods in bear country.. probably why I never see them. Bear (black) and wolves will just go away if they hear people.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I agree with everything you said. Unfortunately, the vast majority of my falling is snags...just the nature of my work. It's often a fun challenge, but I approach almost every tree with an abundance of caution and respect. Even the trees that appear solid at the base, often have very compromised tops. Not uncommon for the firs or even the pines, that I'm usually cutting, to have tops that died back many years before the rest of the tree did. Or trees that are burned/burning.
> 
> Different species of trees rot in different ways. A lot of our dead standing pines will have very punky sapwood, yet still be solid enough in the center to cut.
> 
> I've been dealing with a lot of dead tanoak at work, those will be deceptively weak. I just had an oopsie at work with one a couple weeks ago. The leaves were still on it and they had just started to turn brown. I was only in my gunning cut, at about my minimum depth for a face, when it suddenly cracked and set down on my bar. I ended up taking the powerhead off and cutting it with another saw. I didn't even bother putting a face cut in with the 2nd saw, as that would've been suicidal at that point. Just triggered it from behind and dove behind a big old redwood, as the back 1/2 of the tree turned to splinters. Surprisingly enough, my expensive 28" Stihl lightweight bar survived with no damage.
> 
> It was actually a good lesson to a couple of my guys at work. I probably sound like a broken record when I preach to them the dangers of even just walking underneath dead tanoaks...naturally, they get kinda complacent about some of the safety topics. They were amazed how quickly a solid feeling tree failed.


Very good point on snags or live timber that appear solid can Stihl have rotten tops!  That is most often the case with all snags. Except maybe a select few in very early stages of decomp! I forgot to mention that in my post! Thanks for picking up my slack and good on ya!  

Next time you start your first cut on one of those tanoaks or any other tree or snag that appear as that last one you described that chaired on you, (at least it sounds like it chaired) or has seems running up the trunk. try backing almost,
but not completely out of your cut every half inch deeper you get into the cut!

For example: Saw half a bar width in at the start of your cut. Then while staying dawged in, and while staying on the throttle. Swing the bar almost all the way out but not completely out of the cut. Leave a lit bit of the bar in the kerf so you don't have to re aline the bar back into the kerf. The bar should never come completely out of the cut. Once you're a bar depth in to the cut. Repeat this process every half inch deeper you get into your cut. You should eventually feel your bar start to to bind up as you swing the bar out if the tree starts to sit forward. Especially twords the outer ring of the tree! The kerf will most likely start to close twords the outside of the tree before twords the center! Just like a back leaner sitting back on you in a back cut if you don't set a wedge. If you do feel it start to sit forward. Stop Sawing before you get hung up in the cut! Trust me! I've had to take my power head off. Throw on my spare bar and cut my self out numerous times!  Its no fun! 

I hope I explained that well enough to understand. You may and probably already know everything I've just stated Sierra R, but I just thought I'd mention it anyway just in case and also for all the other readers here.  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very good point on snags or live timber that appear solid can Stihl have rotten tops!  That is most often the case with all snags. Except maybe a select few in very early stages of decomp! I forgot to mention that in my post! Thanks for picking up my slack and good on ya!
> 
> Next time you start your first cut on one of those tanoaks that appear as the last one that chaired on you, (or at least it sounds like it chaired) try backing out of your cut every half inch deeper you get into the cut. You should eventually feel your bar start to to bind up, but not always. We can't assume anything when it comes to Danger Trees!


It actually didn't chair at first, a really weird incident. I hear ya on the feeling for bind, I'm actually usually pretty cognizant of the tree starting to bind, or at least watching for any movement in the top, in the gunning cut. This one suddenly cracked horizontally, directly behind my kerf, but set down before it cracked all the way through. 

I nipped it just above the crack, as I didn't want to chance running into the stuck B+C, but tried to not go so high as to induce a chair. Even so, I'm guessing it chaired as it started to go. I didn't hang around the stump to look, but there large splinters all around the stump once the carnage cleared. 

As far as triggering it, would you have gone below the crack? Probably not have chaired if I went below, as it would've only split to the horizontal crack?

Lessons for me...I'll probably stick with shallower faces on this specific species of tree. Normally, I'd be worried about barberchair with a shallow face on a larger stump, but I think these aren't particularly susceptible to splitting. Likely the only reason this one chaired, is because it had no face to hinge on. I don't think the wood is fibrous/stringy enough to chair normally, if that makes sense.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It actually didn't chair at first, a really weird incident. I hear ya on the feeling for bind, I'm actually usually pretty cognizant of the tree starting to bind, or at least watching for any movement in the top, in the gunning cut. This one suddenly cracked horizontally, directly behind my kerf, but set down before it cracked all the way through.
> 
> I nipped it just above the crack, as I didn't want to chance running into the stuck B+C, but tried to not go so high as to induce a chair. Even so, I'm guessing it chaired as it started to go. I didn't hang around the stump to look, but there large splinters all around the stump once the carnage cleared.
> 
> As far as triggering it, would you have gone below the crack? Probably not have chaired if I went below, as it would've only split to the horizontal crack?
> 
> Lessons for me...I'll probably stick with shallower faces on this specific species of tree. Normally, I'd be worried about barberchair with a shallow face on a larger stump, but I think these aren't particularly susceptible to splitting. Likely the only reason this one chaired, is because it had no face to hinge on. I don't think the wood is fibrous/stringy enough to chair normally, if that makes sense.


Definitely makes sense.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> I know them lol.
> By the way, in the post above I had written the letters on the beginning of this OPEforum, it should hardly be removed, but I know some felt threatened by the mere mention of the adversary . In there defense, it did get pretty ridiculous for a while right @svk .


Nobody was threatened by the mention of it, it simply got out of control with all of Randy’s blowhards purposely posting links in every comment to spam this place. So glad that is over with.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> You are allowed to keep the gun, but not mags over 10 capacity. Either have to buy new ones, or permanently disable the old ones for over 10.


In Mass we are allowed to use hi-caps in any pre- ban gun regardless of the 10 round mag limit. The mags must be made before the ban went into effect.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s the only machine I have, I got that size because of the type of work I needed to do. It’s 32,000 lbs. I use it to push over trees, remove stumps, and move dirt and wood/brush.


It gets the job done in a hurry.


----------



## Logger nate

Hope there’s some trees left when this is over
13,000 acres so far.


----------



## Captain Bruce

chipper1 said:


> A lot of areas have changed. Many houses have been torn down and many brought back to life. Still room for progress though. @Aknutter
> Yeah, I still don't believe overall it could be much better. I know there are many nice areas down that way, but much like many larger cities I find the best thing about them is putting them in the rearview mirror .
> 
> It was very cool, both the cat, and the experience .
> I used to run off 8 mile a good bit, beautiful area lol. I cut thru there to get back to the mill to reload for a trip back to GR, I could beat the traffic on the expressway when it was backed up.
> Don't worry, some new criminals are coming to town now, so there will be many "improvements", and since there are great friends with woman "of the state" and the great Canadian actor to the north, I'm sure all will be well in Detroit/Mi.
> Good read, not sure where you're at on these things, but I think theres something everyone can learn here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Reset Architects to Lay 'Urban Transformation' HQ Cornerstone in Detroit
> 
> 
> In October, the architects of the great reset will launch the WEF's global headquarters for urban transformation in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sociable.co


Isn't all this good ole boy banter supposed to be on facebook? I'm here to learn about chainsaws, not some lonely old grinders daily news.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> It was actually a good lesson to a couple of my guys at work. I probably sound like a broken record when I preach to them the dangers of even just walking underneath dead tanoaks...naturally, they get kinda complacent about some of the safety topics. They were amazed how quickly a solid feeling tree failed.


Modern Marvels-Military Booby Traps... up in tree - square frame, bungi sticks, cord, tripwire, gravity, poisioned tips, devastating to soldier hit and those with him. mission integrity immediately compromised. 

war - not a fun place to be!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's pretty crazy out of a tree that sounds as though it looked solid.
> Glad you got the bar back undamaged .



i have my favs and i have my hates

hate #2: stuck bar!!!


----------



## jolj

is there a large fire out west?


----------



## MustangMike

So now, in NY, if I want to give a simi auto 22 rimfire rifle to a grandchild, I have to wait till they are 21 and get a permit to own it ... OH JOY!!!

There is no exception to the semi auto rules for rim fire 22 rifles!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I just bough new mags, my daughter in NH can hold the old ones for me.


----------



## Sierra_rider

jolj said:


> is there a large fire out west?


Nothing really "large," or at least compared to fires the last 5-6 years, but there are a few in California right now. A couple fires started near Shasta this afternoon, one is already 4k acres...already burned a bunch of structures and there are reports of injuries. I also know that Oregon's had some fires too.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> Scroungers out back.
> Any of the three would be an easy shot. But all I took out today was a woodchuck with the. 17HMR and a huge 17gr ballistic tipped round .


I sure hope you would not take them out. I am not aware of Michigan game laws but I really doubt you have a firearm season open now. * I fully understand you were joking though. *They do scrounge but do they do not f=effective wildlife populations like K-9 and felines's do, They are the scrounge of the woods and other areas


----------



## Logger nate

jolj said:


> is there a large fire out west?







__





| InciWeb


Homepage for Inciweb




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> I sure hope you would not take them out. I am not aware of Michigan game laws but I really doubt you have a firearm season open now. * I fully understand you were joking though. *They do scrounge but do they do not f=effective wildlife populations like K-9 and felines's do, They are the scrounge of the woods and other areas


Everyone I can.


----------



## jolj

Logger nate said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | InciWeb
> 
> 
> Homepage for Inciweb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inciweb.nwcg.gov


WOW! Thanks.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> Everyone I can.


Well I believe we agree on many issues but this is one that I guess we will have to respectively disagree on, Deer are not a nuisance animal. The natural hunting cycle should keep populations in check unless your state DNR is full of liberals. In Illinois we have seen a dramatic loss in deer numbers although I know most will argue that with me. I will gladly debate the issue with anyone in NW Illinois as long as they keep it civil without insults.

I want to make it clear I have ZERO knowledge of Michigan game laws and your populations. I just know in my area of Illinois our deer are suffering while the fuuuuucking coyotes are out of hand.

Yes I hate ****innnng coyotes


----------



## LondonNeil

JustPlainJeff said:


> I just ran across this while perusing Google articles. I remember seeing a post about a week or so ago with a guy asking about the viability of having firewood kiln dried. That was new to me. I've never bought, sold, or dealt with kiln dried firewood before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood prices ramp up around region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcax.com


Kiln dried is common here. Firewood suppliers can operate with smaller premises and without the need to invest in huge quantities of stock sat air drying. Instead wood gets brought in, kilned and sold, repeat. It also took off more because of a government grant scheme.


----------



## sean donato

Morning gents. Long time no see. Been really busy again. Wife got chickens a few weeks ago, so I've been working on a coop and run for them. Dust have to finish up the coop yet. Pretty happy with how it's turned out so far. Need to finish it off this week. Fortunately after this hectic weekend at work, we go back to being closed during the week so I'll actually be working morning shift instead of all evening shifts. Gives me more freedom to get things done in the evening. 
On the scrounging side of things, I finally got a call to go and get a couple load of logs yesterday. So hopefully this coming week/weekend I'll get over and get a load or two picked up. Should be pretty easy, they guy has equipment to load it up and it's already down. Best kind of scrounging lol. 
Cheers all.


----------



## GeeVee

Bill G said:


> Well I believe we agree on many issues but this is one that I guess we will have to respectively disagree on, Deer are not a nuisance animal. The natural hunting cycle should keep populations in check unless your state DNR is full of liberals. In Illinois we have seen a dramatic loss in deer numbers although I know most will argue that with me. I will gladly debate the issue with anyone in NW Illinois as long as they keep it civil without insults.
> 
> I want to make it clear I have ZERO knowledge of Michigan game laws and your populations. I just know in my area of Illinois our deer are suffering while the fuuuuucking coyotes are out of hand.
> 
> Yes I hate ****innnng coyotes


Coyote in my front yard at 3 am stalking one of my cats who slept in the front porch park bench, Coyotes running down the beach just after sun up, hearing a new litter across the street whine back when the EMS truck drives down the road, missing a Yorkie and a cat one can only assume is due to the Coyote using the only 15 acres of preserved space on the island? Yeah, not a big fan of them either, but can't shoot them either due to the development of residences around me.


----------



## MustangMike

You cannot have a garden and not get rid of any woodchucks in the area. They will go over or under a fence and will destroy your garden in hours.

I get rid of every woodchuck I can, and if you ever had your entire garden destroyed by one, you would also.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> I agree with you on that IMHO ill only have a wheel gun in bear country. When I only have seconds to count on because a bear popped up right in front of you and it is or almost is on top of you and I bring that gun up I want to count on that there is a round to the pipe not that I've inadvertently somehow dropped the mag or the slide isn't in battery or any number of things that autos can be finicky about. Wheel guns are simple. Heavy trigger, it goes bang. Carry a speedloader if that's a concern if you practice you can reload just as fast as an auto. Don't get me wrong I love my 1911. I carry it as an everyday carry everyday but I know when less features is more.


I packed a .44 RM on my hip for years in the woods when I wasn't carrying a rifle. Then I bought this a few years ago. A Kimber 1911 in 10mm Auto. I carried it for a brief time in the woods as Brown Bear repellant. Probably about a year or a little more. I wanted to shave weight. Then I came to my senses and am back to the S&W 629 on my hip in the woods, and that's where it will stay! Unless its hunting season and Im carrying a rifle. However, even a .44RM seems small when you're face to face with a Coastal Brown Bear!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> I packed a .44 RM on my hip for years in the woods when I wasn't carrying a rifle. Then I bought this a few years ago. A Kimber 1911 in 10mm Auto. I carried it for a brief time in the woods as Brown Bear repellant. Probably about a year or a little more. I wanted to shave weight. Then I came to my senses and am back to the S&W 629 on my hip in the woods, and that's where it will stay! Unless its hunting season and Im carrying a rifle. However, even a .44RM seems small when you're face to face with a Coastal Brown Bear! View attachment 1014752


I've never seen a brown bear in person but I don't think I would want to toy with something that its head is the size of a 50 gallon drum lol. I do love 10 MM though seen allot of guys that hunt deer with them here too.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I


Vtrombly said:


> I've never seen a brown bear in person but I don't think I would want to toy with something that its head is the size of a 50 gallon drum lol. I do love 10 MM though seen allot of guys that hunt deer with them here too.


I'm not trying to boast here, but I've encountered hundreds of them. A few of the encounter's were pretty close calls. However, most often they will turn and run away. They don't really like being around or near people, but we should all know that bears are a very unpredictable animal and deserve their space and respect!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> I
> I'm not trying to boast here, but I've encountered hundreds of them. A few of the encounter's were pretty close calls. However, most often they will turn and run away. They don't really like being around or near people, but we should all know that bears are a very unpredictable animal and deserve their space and respect!


My assumption that the time that's the most dangerous is If you stumble accross a mom with her Cubs.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Most definitely! Or accidentally stumble up on one and surprise them while it's lying on thier food cash! That's a big no no!


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Coyote in my front yard at 3 am stalking one of my cats who slept in the front porch park bench, Coyotes running down the beach just after sun up, hearing a new litter across the street whine back when the EMS truck drives down the road, missing a Yorkie and a cat one can only assume is due to the Coyote using the only 15 acres of preserved space on the island? Yeah, not a big fan of them either, but can't shoot them either due to the development of residences around me.


Crossbow?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> You cannot have a garden and not get rid on any woodchucks in the area. They will go over or under a fence and will destroy your garden in hours.
> 
> I get rid of every woodchuck I can, and if you ever had your entire garden destroyed by one, you would also.


I’ve had to remove them at the cabin as well, they completely filled up my outhouse hole and moved so much dirt under my shed that I’m concerned it may need to be reset on its blocks.


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> I sure hope you would not take them out. I am not aware of Michigan game laws but I really doubt you have a firearm season open now. * I fully understand you were joking though. *They do scrounge but do they do not f=effective wildlife populations like K-9 and felines's do, They are the scrounge of the woods and other areas


Unless you have cattle or horses Bill . We shot every ground hog we encountered back in the day . It was part of our sighting in program every fall . .222 Rem. 25-06 Rem . 22 Hornet or even some of my larger deer & moose rifles . I think i shot over 100 ground hogs one early fall on the farm , they became a real nuisance animal in the late 60 's in Northern Ontario.


----------



## svk

North by Northwest said:


> Unless you have cattle or horses Bill . We shot every ground hog we encountered back in the day . It was part of our sighting in program every fall . .222 Rem. 25-06 Rem . 22 Hornet or even some of my larger deer & moose rifles . I think i shot over 100 ground hogs one early fall on the farm , tgey became a real nuisance animal in the late 60 's in Northern Ontario.


Have you ever eaten them? I’ve heard they’re delicious.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys, pretty easy weekend here. No plans except I need to cook dinner for a group of people tonight. I would like to get the house cleaned and work on my sons truck by the time the weekend is over but other than that it’s nice to not have anything going on for once.


----------



## sean donato

I kill every last ground hog I come across. We had major issues with them right after we moved in. Now it's more of a keep up after them type of thing. Think I got around 8 or 10 of them this spring and only a few this sumer. There's one big one I need to get yet, but it's never out when I'm around, and it already destroyed my big live trap. 

Oh foe got the chicken coop pics ...


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> Have you ever eaten them? I’ve heard they’re delicious.


Most certainly brother ! Usually put some olive oil on them or squirrel broth and sear them in a cast iron pan both sides . Then put them in a slow cooker with onions , carrots , potatoes & a few small cloves of garlic . Cook for 3 hrs on low . Delicious , a dark meat much like turkey .


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> Well I believe we agree on many issues but this is one that I guess we will have to respectively disagree on, Deer are not a nuisance animal.
> 
> I want to make it clear I have ZERO knowledge of Michigan game laws and your populations. I just know in my area of Illinois our deer are suffering while the fuuuuucking coyotes are out of hand.
> 
> Yes I hate ****innnng coyotes


As do I .
Wasn't talking about deer, but, the can be a nuisance animal too, even the DNR agrees with that.
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/managing-resources/wildlife/wildlife-permits/deer-damage-permits 

I know you don't, that's why I posted that(and the link above). I didn't shoot a deer, but rather a woodchuck. Why would I shoot a deer with a 17HMR, I have much better weapons to choose from for that.
We take yotes out too, and coons, and chipmunks, and red squirrels, and now and then a fox when necessary.
We like the wildlife, as much as the trees!


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> I’ve had to remove them at the cabin as well, they completely filled up my outhouse hole and moved so much dirt under my shed that I’m concerned it may need to be reset on its blocks.


They love to get under my wood racks. I have a one row rack that has posts in the ground. One got underneath and now the rack is leaning. Need to jack it up and block it. When I find a new hole I pour used motor oil down it to evict them. Yes, I know not the most environmental approach, but some are in places I can't shoot due to houses around me. My brother's trail camera set up in my yard captured the newest one.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Crossbow?


We have coyotes here in Mass. At night I will go out on our deck when they are going crazy and howl like a wolf. That will end their racket for the night.


----------



## JimR

Anyone here have their woodlot being overrun with Beech trees. Due to previous health issues I had to take a break from working on our woodlot that we had harvested back in 2010. We let it go back to full growth. Now I am inundated with Beech trees, multi flora rose's, Concord grape vines and Bittersweet. The battle to reclaim the place is on. Here's just one 8" Beech with the the branches trimmed off. The other two photos are a before and after I removed all the vines and pickers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> It gets the job done in a hurry.



Yes, a lot of work had to be done to it to get to this point though. I’m still itching to put the log grapple on, once the dirt work is done.


----------



## Bango Skank

I doubt this will be seen by the right person, but if anyone is around Erie or Niagara County, NY, I have a declining sugar maple in my front yard that I’ll be removing at some point. I’ll have everything bucked to 16” pieces, and will help load. Can back your truck right up to it. Guess around 3 face cord maybe 4. Couple miles from the Bill’s stadium in Orchard Park.


----------



## LondonNeil

That's stitched together every sensationalist headline going.... But there's an element of truth to it. In the UK, Domestic mains gas and electric prices are up 350% on the price a little over a year ago, and expected to double again over the next 6-8 months. The pressure on wood has pushed up price to roughly double, meaning my stash is currently worth about £7k.... And when it's half gone by spring and energy has doubled it could still be worth £7k. That's a very scary thought..... Those that aren't a wood freak like me are going too hurt to pay the winter heating bills.


----------



## svk

Scrounged up a couple of outboards over the past two days. Son bought the 49’ 2.5 (has parts to repair recoil) for $50 and I got the minty 8 Hp for $250.


----------



## farmer steve

North by Northwest said:


> Unless you have cattle or horses Bill . We shot every ground hog we encountered back in the day . It was part of our sighting in program every fall . .222 Rem. 25-06 Rem . 22 Hornet or even some of my larger deer & moose rifles . I think i shot over 100 ground hogs one early fall on the farm , tgey became a real nuisance animal in the late 60 's in Northern Ontario.


When we would ask dad about sighting in his pre 64 .270 for deer season he would say no. I killed 20 or 30 groundhogs with it this summer. Should be good enough for deer.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> As do I .
> Wasn't talking about deer, but, the can be a nuisance animal too, even the DNR agrees with that.
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/managing-resources/wildlife/wildlife-permits/deer-damage-permits
> 
> I know you don't, that's why I posted that(and the link above). I didn't shoot a deer, but rather a woodchuck. Why would I shoot a deer with a 17HMR, I have much better weapons to choose from for that.
> We take yotes out too, and coons, and chipmunks, and red squirrels, and now and then a fox when necessary.
> We like the wildlife, as much as the trees!


Ask anyone with active orchards , deer can be worse offenders than bears or coons . I respect deer , can shoot them since I have a farm with cause . However try to deter them out of season so I can hunt them in season ! Anyhow , hell yes Brett has an arsenal of deer weapons at hand , he would never fire a peashooter at game animals brother !


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> As do I .
> Wasn't talking about deer, but, the can be a nuisance animal too, even the DNR agrees with that.
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/managing-resources/wildlife/wildlife-permits/deer-damage-permits
> 
> I know you don't, that's why I posted that(and the link above). I didn't shoot a deer, but rather a woodchuck. Why would I shoot a deer with a 17HMR, I have much better weapons to choose from for that.
> We take yotes out too, and coons, and chipmunks, and red squirrels, and now and then a fox when necessary.
> We like the wildlife, as much as the trees!


The miscommunication was in post 76,641 you talked about scroungers out back and how they would have been an easy shot. Later you talked about killing every one you can. The picture was of what sure seems to me to be deer. I assumed from the picture you were referencing deer. If those are groundhogs then they are some funny looking ones


chipper1 said:


> Scroungers out back.
> Any of the three would be an easy shot. But all I took out today was a woodchuck with the. 17HMR and a huge 17gr ballistic tipped round .
> View attachment 1012512


Later you posted


chipper1 said:


> Everyone I can.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014741


----------



## Bill G

Simple mis-communication which is typical online


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> But all I took out today was a woodchuck with the. 17HMR and a huge 17gr ballistic tipped round .


Wow, hard to misread that. Unless, you know, you don't slow down...


----------



## Bill G

H-Ranch said:


> Wow, hard to misread that. Unless, you know, you don't slow down...


There is NO reason to argue but I saw a picture of deer and a reference to scroungers out back with them being an easy shot. Then _"BUT all I took out today was a woodchuck."_ That would indicate to me that there was a consideration to shoot the deer. The man said there was not end of story.


----------



## Cowboy254

ANYWAY, I went up to one of the designated scrounging areas yesterday morning with high hopes of a good return.




Slim pickin's. I cut a couple of rounds from a small branch that had fallen across the track and eventually gave up the search in disgust.


----------



## LondonNeil

Why could that be cowboy?


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Unless you have cattle or horses Bill . We shot every ground hog we encountered back in the day . It was part of our sighting in program every fall . .222 Rem. 25-06 Rem . 22 Hornet or even some of my larger deer & moose rifles . I think i shot over 100 ground hogs one early fall on the farm , they became a real nuisance animal in the late 60 's in Northern Ontario.


Well I am a farmer so yes I am pretty familiar with livestock. Currently I do not have any but my nephew has cattle on my pastures right now. I have had livestock my entire life and when my kids were growing up we had nearly every species in the freezer. That is except horse and some fowl. We had cattle, hogs, sheep, horses, rabbits, chickens, turkeys ducks, pigeons, guinea. Of course wild game was also in the freezer. I was planning on get a load of dairy calves in this past spring but it never worked out .

When Chipper posted the pic of deer I thought his comments were about deer not groundhogs. I have no issue shooting groundhogs out of season. Yes with have a season here. Our DNR officers would look the other way even if you shot one out of season as they are a problem. The biggest wildlife species problem here is and will remain to be coyotes. They are out of control and completely un-checked. The DNR knows it and has known it. They allow hunting 365 days a year and now even allow night hunting. The only exception I know of is that for many years it was closed for the 7 days of shotgun deer season. That was done to prevent folks from carrying rifles during deer season under the premise of "coyote" hunting. The problem was it prevented deer hunters from dispatching coyotes with a slug while legally deer hunting. The DNR realized that law needed to change so now it is legal to kill coyotes in deer season with a shotgun or muzzle loader. I will take whatever means needed to dispatch a coyote. We have no fox left because the coyotes will find the dens and eat the young. You eat a few litters of young and then there are no adults. They killed my dog, They killed our guinea hens. They have eliminated rabbits. They are the scrounge of the wildlife world here.

Funny story on the oddest way we every killed one. My brother and I were leaving around 5AM to go check our trapline. We were driving an old 1965 Chevelle. As we were heading down our gravel road we spotted a coyote standing along the edge. Of course it was still dark and the dumb poop got confused. Instead of running to the saftey of the ditch the dipstick ran right down the edge of the road. Well my brother floored it and the stupid animal make it grave right there trying to outrun a chevelle. We tossed it in the trunk and went on to check traps. When we got back home our father was leaving for work. We told him what happened. He asked if we shot it. Heck no ole Chevy steel took care of it. He looked at us shook his head and said..."boys be careful opening that trunk, you probably just stunned it." well we popped the trunk and it was dead.


----------



## muddstopper

Well, Sept 10 deer season begins, and unless I change my mine, I might fill the freezer next week. thinking about useing a sling bow, long shot from my condo blind would be about 15 yrds.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, a lot of work had to be done to it to get to this point though. I’m still itching to put the log grapple on, once the dirt work is done.
> 
> View attachment 1014832
> 
> View attachment 1014833


Now that is a big grapple.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> Why could that be cowboy?



It's the same areas open for scrounging every year, they get picked over until there's nothing left on the ground. I had some good luck last year with this one that was right next to the road and too big for the average scrounger and I was hoping that with the extra wet winter and a few recent thunderstorms there would be trees down but no luck.


----------



## Vtrombly

Good evening guys,

Cut down two more trees at my in laws this morning got a little Craftsman branded Poulan micro going which aided in the limbing so that helped out a bit. Got done early since it got hot out.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> It's the same areas open for scrounging every year, they get picked over until there's nothing left on the ground. I had some good luck last year with this one that was right next to the road and too big for the average scrounger and I was hoping that with the extra wet winter and a few recent thunderstorms there would be trees down but no luck.
> 
> View attachment 1014865


How far is the scrounge site from your place Cowboy? If it's a 10 minute drive thats fine, if its a decent distance.... then it sucks.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Everyone I can.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014741


Don't blame you for carpet bombing those pesky lil rodents Brett into next week brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Cut down two more trees at my in laws this morning got a little Craftsman branded Poulan micro going which aided in the limbing so that helped out a bit. Got done early since it got hot out.View attachment 1014869
> View attachment 1014870


Nice job Vince , sweet lil top handle !


----------



## Vtrombly

North by Northwest said:


> Nice job Vince , sweet lil top handle !


It made the work a heck of a lot easier only using the big saw for the big stuff and switching to the top handle for all the small stuff. And as hot as it was getting I was already drenched as it was wouldn't have lasted lugging the big saw.


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> That's stitched together every sensationalist headline going.... But there's an element of truth to it. In the UK, Domestic mains gas and electric prices are up 350% on the price a little over a year ago, and expected to double again over the next 6-8 months. The pressure on wood has pushed up price to roughly double, meaning my stash is currently worth about £7k.... And when it's half gone by spring and energy has doubled it could still be worth £7k. That's a very scary thought..... Those that aren't a wood freak like me are going too hurt to pay the winter heating bills.



Thank God I have an abundance of hardwood right out back , free for the felling !


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> Well I am a farmer so yes I am pretty familiar with livestock. Currently I do not have any but my nephew has cattle on my pastures right now. I have had livestock my entire life and when my kids were growing up we had nearly every species in the freezer. That is except horse and some fowl. We had cattle, hogs, sheep, horses, rabbits, chickens, turkeys ducks, pigeons, guinea. Of course wild game was also in the freezer. I was planning on get a load of dairy calves in this past spring but it never worked out .
> 
> When Chipper posted the pic of deer I thought his comments were about deer not groundhogs. I have no issue shooting groundhogs out of season. Yes with have a season here. Our DNR officers would look the other way even if you shot one out of season as they are a problem. The biggest wildlife species problem here is and will remain to be coyotes. They are out of control and completely un-checked. The DNR knows it and has known it. They allow hunting 365 days a year and now even allow night hunting. The only exception I know of is that for many years it was closed for the 7 days of shotgun deer season. That was done to prevent folks from carrying rifles during deer season under the premise of "coyote" hunting. The problem was it prevented deer hunters from dispatching coyotes with a slug while legally deer hunting. The DNR realized that law needed to change so now it is legal to kill coyotes in deer season with a shotgun or muzzle loader. I will take whatever means needed to dispatch a coyote. We have no fox left because the coyotes will find the dens and eat the young. You eat a few litters of young and then there are no adults. They killed my dog, They killed our guinea hens. They have eliminated rabbits. They are the scrounge of the wildlife world here.
> 
> Funny story on the oddest way we every killed one. My brother and I were leaving around 5AM to go check our trapline. We were driving an old 1965 Chevelle. As we were heading down our gravel road we spotted a coyote standing along the edge. Of course it was still dark and the dumb poop got confused. Instead of running to the saftey of the ditch the dipstick ran right down the edge of the road. Well my brother floored it and the stupid animal make it grave right there trying to outrun a chevelle. We tossed it in the trunk and went on to check traps. When we got back home our father was leaving for work. We told him what happened. He asked if we shot it. Heck no ole Chevy steel took care of it. He looked at us shook his head and said..."boys be careful opening that trunk, you probably just stunned it." well we popped the trunk and it was dead.


Yeah , we lost a yearling colt one yr due to groundhogs . Also numerous calfs over the yrs . Coyotes up North here have wreaked havoc with even the Deer & Moose mortality . Initially after the spring bear hunt cancellation , an increase in the black bear population was a concern within Moose Calf kills . Finally the MNR Biologists agreed and the Spring hunt was reinstated . Same thing happened with Coyote hunt for a few yrs . Fortunately it has been reestablish also for the same reason , like wolves their a pack animal . I remember when they 1st showed up North here , they only preyed on small rodents , musk rats , snowshoe hare , wessels a few beaver perhaps , or a random fox . All of a sudden , deer & fawn kills began to rise , then moose calfs . They certainly adapted quickly to larger game animals . Anyhow Bill let me assure you , you will not find a more ethical individual then Chipper1 to a fault even perhaps , brother !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> I've never seen a brown bear in person but I don't think I would want to toy with something that its head is the size of a 50 gallon drum lol. I do love 10 MM though seen allot of guys that hunt deer with them here too.


Im a big 10mm fan and have been for a very long time now. It has become a pretty popular cartridge in the last ten years. I have two 10mm pistoI's. I bought my first 10mm in the late 90's! Long before it was a popular cartridge. I've always appreciated the 10mm Auto's ballistics! IMOP it's a very capable and versatile pistol cartridge!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gentleman, a few weeks ago. Filson produced some more tin pants and put them on the market, so I ordered a pair. I've Been waring tin pants in the woods for 25+ years! Great felling trousers on the rainy days! They have always came with a tin of oil finish wax in the back pocket. This time there was no tin of wax,  so I emailed Filson about it. They emailed me back stating they don't supply oil wax anymore and it is 10$ a tin now!  I emailed them back a second time stating that I'd been a Filson customer fir over 25 years, and really appreciated their products. Even though they come at a premium price! I also stated that I put their gear to the test and need that extra tin of wax! Also, if they are going to charge for it after all these years? I might have to consider taking my business elsewhere! Especially since their tin pants cost a fortune to begin with!!! The rep emailed me back stating that they would talk to their supervisor. That was about a week ago and I hadn't heard from them since...

... Until this mornings mail plane!


Good on ya Filson!!! And I thank you!


----------



## Captain Bruce

JustPlainJeff said:


> I just ran across this while perusing Google articles. I remember seeing a post about a week or so ago with a guy asking about the viability of having firewood kiln dried. That was new to me. I've never bought, sold, or dealt with kiln dried firewood before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood prices ramp up around region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcax.com


..because only a knucklehead would go thru the cost and effort....


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> ............ Anyhow Bill let me assure you , you will not find a more ethical individual then Chipper1 to a fault even perhaps , brother !


I am not doubting that. It was simply a bit of confusion regarding a pic of deer and a comment. That happens a lot on the internet. It is a non issue. It did prompt me to start a thread over in the "great outdoors" section. I posted about my experience with unscrupulous deer hunters. I hope it gets some views and comments as I truly want input from others. I have some shall we say "odd" views and a lifetime of experience with them


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman, a few weeks ago. Filson produced some more tin pants and put them on the market, so I ordered a pair. I've Been waring tin pants in the woods for 25+ years! Great felling trousers on the rainy days! They have always came with a tin of oil finish wax in the back pocket. This time there was no tin of wax,  so I emailed Filson about it. They emailed me back stating they don't supply oil wax anymore and it is 10$ a tin now!  I emailed them back a second time stating that I'd been a Filson customer fir over 25 years, and really appreciated their products. Even though they come at a premium price! I also stated that I put their gear to the test and need that extra tin of wax! Also, if they are going to charge for it after all these years? I might have to consider taking my business elsewhere! Especially since their tin pants cost a fortune to begin with!!! The rep emailed me back stating that they would talk to their supervisor. That was about a week ago and I hadn't heard from them since...
> 
> ... Until this mornings mail plane!
> 
> Good on ya Filson!!! And I thank you!


Yes those are expensive...............That is more than half my first house payment


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Yes those are expensive...............That is more than half my first house payment


When it comes to the cost of work wear when in miserable conditions and foul weather. "You get what you pay for!" I learned that at the University of The Bering Sea! If Im going to be working in miserable conditions felling timber in Kodiak's rainy and windy coastal environment. Im going to do my best to be as comfortable as possible in the process bud! Just say'n! 

When you say your "first" house payment.  When did you buy your first house?


----------



## Philbert

JustPlainJeff said:


> I just ran across this while perusing Google articles. I remember seeing a post about a week or so ago with a guy asking about the viability of having firewood kiln dried. That was new to me. I've never bought, sold, or dealt with kiln dried firewood before.


Some big operations kiln dry their firewood so that they can get it to market right away. Reduces space needed, and inventory costs. 

A big issue is that kiln dried firewood can be certified to move across boundaries for EAB and other pest restrictions, so it’s good for guys who sell bundles at gas stations, convenience stores, etc. 

Might not be the best option for those with time and space to season in the weather. 

Philbert


----------



## Vtrombly

They don't even have any restrictions on firewood here anymore they finally gave up and said nothing can be done about EAB which I had known all along and nobody was following it anyhow. Now we got jumping fish....


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> When it comes to the cost of work wear when in miserable conditions and foul weather. "You get what you pay for!" I learned that at the University of The Bering Sea! If Im going to be working in miserable conditions felling timber in Kodiak's rainy and windy coastal environment. Im going to do my best to be as comfortable as possible in the process bud! Just say'n!
> 
> When you say your "first" house payment.  When did you buy your first house?


I understand being as comfortable as possible. I am not a fan of wet cold rain. HelI I am not a fan of being wet at all I did not cut today because it was raining. 

You ask....._When you say your "first" house payment. When did you buy your first house?_ Well It was Friday July 25, 1997 at about 1PM. The payment was $301.79 and paid off in 12 years. We came back to my farm and bought my current home June 24, 2000. I was $455 plus change and paid off in 12 years We kept the first one as a rental and then kept buying more rentals after that. I like buying houses

I understand quality workwear just observing it is expensive


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> They don't even have any restrictions on firewood here anymore they finally gave up and said nothing can be done about EAB which I had known all along and nobody was following it anyhow. Now we got jumping fish....


You got the damm jumping fish do ya? Are you on the west lake? If so you can thank my home state of Illinois for those fish. They refused to deal with them in the Chicago shet ditch (Illinois River) they knew they would jump in the lake and ignored it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> I understand being as comfortable as possible. I am not a fan of wet cold rain. HelI I am not a fan of being wet at all I did not cut today because it was raining.
> 
> You ask....._When you say your "first" house payment. When did you buy your first house?_ Well It was Friday July 25, 1997 at about 1PM. The payment was $301.79 and paid off in 12 years. We came back to my farm and bought my current home June 24, 2000. I was $455 plus change and paid off in 12 years We kept the first one as a rental and then kept buying more rentals after that. I like buying houses
> 
> I understand quality workwear just observing it is expensive


Ok I got it.  Roger that. I apologize if I came across a bit stern.

Well, the price of tin pants has well more than doubled in the past 25 years. I remember when they were $70 a pair! Then again the price of everything has doubled since then. That must be why you invest in houses!  Good on ya! A man with a plan! Wish I were that smart.  I've spent half the money I've made in life on wine, women and song. I spent the other half foolishly! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Bill G

Oh I have wasted, squandered and peed away way too much money myself. MY jaw simply dropped when I saw the $155 price. I cannot say much though as I was in college in the early 90's when "Guess" jeans and "Polo Club" sweatshirts were thought to be the female attractant. Yes I had both at a HIGH price. Neither made me more comfortable, more money and neither attracted females.


----------



## Bill G

I have to say I have full respect for those folks that work in rain and wet weather. I do it when I have to but surely not on a daily basis like others do. When I am working in the rain I am a bit grouchy. I can deal with cold. I can deal with snow. I can deal with heat. I can deal with sun. I can deal with about everything but darn it I do not like getting wet


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Oh I have wasted, squandered and peed away way too much money myself. MY jaw simply dropped when I saw the $155 price. I cannot say much though as I was in college in the early 90's when "Guess" jeans and "Polo Club" sweatshirts were thought to be the female attractant. Yes I had both at a HIGH price. Neither made me more comfortable, more money and neither attracted females.


$155.00!!!  Where did you see them for that price?!?! I cringed when a payed I think over 200.00 direct From Filson!  Looks like I need to shop around a bit more is what Im think'n!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Excuse my ignorance, but what the heck are tin pants?


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> $155.00!!!  Where did you see them for that price?!?! I cringed when a payed I think over 200.00 direct From Filson!  Looks like I need to shop around a bit more is what Im think'n!


Well maybe I have the wrong ones but check here.


https://www.moosejaw.com/product/filson-men-s-dry-tin-5-pocket-pant_10463087?ad_id=BingPLA&cm_mmc=PLA-_-MSN-_-MJ-Shopping-NonPromo-Brand-Product%7CMJ-Shopping-NonPromo-Brand-Product-_-google%7C384832854%7C1308419088066284%7C%7Cpla-4585375809264964%7Cc%7C%7C5523446&msclkid=975360e2805d13193b9703f6b25e1441


----------



## Bill G

mountainguyed67 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what the heck are tin pants?


No ignorance at all I had not heard of them until tonight either


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> I have to say I have full respect for those folks that work in rain and wet weather. I do it when I have to but surely not on a daily basis like others do. When I am working in the rain I am a bit grouchy. I can deal with cold. I can deal with snow. I can deal with heat. I can deal with sun. I can deal with about everything but darn it I do not like getting wet


Yeah it can be miserable sometimes. Especially in the Fall and winter when its cold rain! Our Winter and Fall weather here on the Island can be freezing temps in the teens or single digits from North West winds coming down off the main land one week. Then 35 degrees and rain the next week from the Southerlies or Easterlies coming up off the Gulf.
It's can get pretty sloppy and slushy sometimes!


----------



## 501Maico

Vtrombly said:


> My assumption that the time that's the most dangerous is If you stumble across a mom with her Cubs.


One morning just after sunup at my property in PA, I ran across a field on my backhoe. When I got to my worksite I shut the motor off to do some groundwork. Before I was able to exit the machine I heard a commotion at the top of a large tree about 50' away at the wood line. Three bear cubs were working their way down to the ground. Pretty soon momma bear shows up at the wood line staring at me. Eventually the 3 cubs made it to mom's side with all of them staring at me. What a cool family photo opportunity if only I had a camera.


----------



## 501Maico

North by Northwest said:


> Most certainly brother ! Usually put some olive oil on them or squirrel broth and sear them in a cast iron pan both sides . Then put them in a slow cooker with onions , carrots , potatoes & a few small cloves of garlic . Cook for 3 hrs on low . Delicious , a dark meat much like turkey .


Charlie from Wagon Train would have appreciated that recipe for his prairie dogs.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> It's the same areas open for scrounging every year, they get picked over until there's nothing left on the ground. I had some good luck last year with this one that was right next to the road and too big for the average scrounger and I was hoping that with the extra wet winter and a few recent thunderstorms there would be trees down but no luck.
> 
> View attachment 1014865


Good on ya! Great pic, and a great looking scrounge. However, the chain on your big saw look's a bit loose bud. Just saying!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Well I am a farmer so yes I am pretty familiar with livestock. Currently I do not have any but my nephew has cattle on my pastures right now. I have had livestock my entire life and when my kids were growing up we had nearly every species in the freezer. That is except horse and some fowl. We had cattle, hogs, sheep, horses, rabbits, chickens, turkeys ducks, pigeons, guinea. Of course wild game was also in the freezer. I was planning on get a load of dairy calves in this past spring but it never worked out .
> 
> When Chipper posted the pic of deer I thought his comments were about deer not groundhogs. I have no issue shooting groundhogs out of season. Yes with have a season here. Our DNR officers would look the other way even if you shot one out of season as they are a problem. The biggest wildlife species problem here is and will remain to be coyotes. They are out of control and completely un-checked. The DNR knows it and has known it. They allow hunting 365 days a year and now even allow night hunting. The only exception I know of is that for many years it was closed for the 7 days of shotgun deer season. That was done to prevent folks from carrying rifles during deer season under the premise of "coyote" hunting. The problem was it prevented deer hunters from dispatching coyotes with a slug while legally deer hunting. The DNR realized that law needed to change so now it is legal to kill coyotes in deer season with a shotgun or muzzle loader. I will take whatever means needed to dispatch a coyote. We have no fox left because the coyotes will find the dens and eat the young. You eat a few litters of young and then there are no adults. They killed my dog, They killed our guinea hens. They have eliminated rabbits. They are the scrounge of the wildlife world here.
> 
> Funny story on the oddest way we every killed one. My brother and I were leaving around 5AM to go check our trapline. We were driving an old 1965 Chevelle. As we were heading down our gravel road we spotted a coyote standing along the edge. Of course it was still dark and the dumb poop got confused. Instead of running to the saftey of the ditch the dipstick ran right down the edge of the road. Well my brother floored it and the stupid animal make it grave right there trying to outrun a chevelle. We tossed it in the trunk and went on to check traps. When we got back home our father was leaving for work. We told him what happened. He asked if we shot it. Heck no ole Chevy steel took care of it. He looked at us shook his head and said..."boys be careful opening that trunk, you probably just stunned it." well we popped the trunk and it was dead.


We don't have Coyotes on the Island, but your Chevelle story reminds me of a joke!

What's the difference between a dead deer in the middle of the road and a dead Coyote in the middle of the road? 

There is tire skid marks leading up to the dead deer!


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> You got the damm jumping fish do ya? Are you on the west lake? If so you can thank my home state of Illinois for those fish. They refused to deal with them in the Chicago shet ditch (Illinois River) they knew they would jump in the lake and ignored it.


No I don't here but I've seen they are on the way. I live close to Detroit where the EAB originated from. We had woods in my backyard and the trees just started dieing and nobody knew why or said anything about it. I cut so much dead ash with the mac 10 10 as a kid. It was every weekend I can still remember my hands being numb from the vibration on that thing. I almost brought it out for the cleanup of the tornado but I opted for some anti vibe and a sprocket nose. I do enjoy the crackle of a mac for some firewood but I'll leave it for some firewood nowadays.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> I am not doubting that. It was simply a bit of confusion regarding a pic of deer and a comment. That happens a lot on the internet. It is a non issue. It did prompt me to start a thread over in the "great outdoors" section. I posted about my experience with unscrupulous deer hunters. I hope it gets some views and comments as I truly want input from others. I have some shall we say "odd" views and a lifetime of experience with them


I tried finding the "great outdoors" section to read your post, but I couldn't find it. I must be doing something wrong. I was pretty interested in reading your post. Being as Im an avid meat hunter as well as a little bit of a Blacktial trophy hunter. I take hunting ethics very seriously.


----------



## H-Ranch

Managed to get a second ATV trailer load from the storm damaged oak that I cleared from across the road on Monday. My helper today even cut a few small rounds with the chainsaw after some brief instructions. The last time I asked if she wanted to she wasn't ready, but this time she asked if she could. She also asked to split one of the 22" rounds so we could load it. It sure is more pleasant to have a willing assistant than to force them to help.


----------



## Section VIII

Philbert said:


> Some big operations kiln dry their firewood so that they can get it to market right away. Reduces space needed, and inventory costs.
> 
> A big issue is that kiln dried firewood can be certified to move across boundaries for EAB and other pest restrictions, so it’s good for guys who sell bundles at gas stations, convenience stores, etc.
> 
> Might not be the best option for those with time and space to season in the weather.
> 
> Philbert



We have a company in Delaware that sells kiln-dried hardwood that I've wanted to try; however, won't be as the cost would be higher than even my heating oil for which I paid ~$1126 for ~188 gals. The company is primarily a tree service/landscaping company.

$325 = 1/4 cord
$575 = 1/2 cord
$935 = Full cord

Delivery is free within 20 miles.

Stacking costs an additional:

$90 = 1/4 cord
$165 = 1/2 cord
$310 = Full cord

I know firewood isn't cheap but....wow.


----------



## Vtrombly

Section VIII said:


> We have a company in Delaware that sells kiln-dried hardwood that I've wanted to try; however, won't be as the cost would be higher than even my heating oil for which I paid ~$1126 for ~188 gals. The company is primarily a tree service/landscaping company.
> 
> $325 = 1/4 cord
> $575 = 1/2 cord
> $935 = Full cord
> 
> Delivery is free within 20 miles.
> 
> Stacking costs an additional:
> 
> $90 = 1/4 cord
> $165 = 1/2 cord
> $310 = Full cord
> 
> I know firewood isn't cheap but....wow.


That's absolutely insane cant imagine he's selling allot of that. This is in his near future.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Managed to get a second ATV trailer load from the storm damaged oak that I cleared from across the road on Monday. My helper today even cut a few small rounds with the chainsaw after some brief instructions. The last time I asked if she wanted to she wasn't ready, but this time she asked if she could. She also asked to split one of the 22" rounds so we could load it. It sure is more pleasant to have a willing assistant than to force them to help.
> View attachment 1015004


Glad you're able to get out and get a little something done.
I think she's still wanting that jeep . Great she asked though, very cool, both of you will remember this time forever .


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> I tried finding the "great outdoors" section to read your post, but I couldn't find it. I must be doing something wrong. I was pretty interested in reading your post. Being as Im an avid meat hunter as well as a little bit of a Blacktial trophy hunter. I take hunting ethics very seriously.


This should be the link






Deer hunters wanting access to farmland to hunt...A Illinois farmers perspective.


Other than commenting on the snake thread I have had zero activity in this forum. It looks like it does not get much activity but I thought I would post a thread anyway. I recently kicked guys off my farm from deer hunting after about 34 years of them lying and telling me stories of what they...



www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Bill G

Section VIII said:


> We have a company in Delaware that sells kiln-dried hardwood that I've wanted to try; however, won't be as the cost would be higher than even my heating oil for which I paid ~$1126 for ~188 gals. The company is primarily a tree service/landscaping company.
> 
> $325 = 1/4 cord
> $575 = 1/2 cord
> $935 = Full cord
> 
> Delivery is free within 20 miles.
> 
> Stacking costs an additional:
> 
> $90 = 1/4 cord
> $165 = 1/2 cord
> $310 = Full cord
> 
> I know firewood isn't cheap but....wow.


As much as I like burning wood if I had to buy wood and buy it at those prices I would use propane. I realize in your area it would probably be oil just out here oil is non-existent. The $935 is about whatt a local mill was charging for semi loads of logs delivered. Of course you had to cut split and dry it but a semi of logs is a whole lot more than a cord.


----------



## stillhunter

Found this white oak top that was blown down in storm and fell across the road. Got tired in the heat and took this today, I ran out of gas..........not the saw.


prolly 2 more loads left and I'll try to get the rest this week, I'll go there in the morning this week when it's not in the 90's. It's much more "fun" cutting and loading in fall/winter when it's cold !


----------



## svk

Bill G said:


> There is NO reason to argue but I saw a picture of deer and a reference to scroungers out back with them being an easy shot. Then _"BUT all I took out today was a woodchuck."_ That would indicate to me that there was a consideration to shoot the deer. The man said there was not end of story.


For anybody who hunts… There’s consideration to shoot a deer 365 days a year if you see one. Doesn’t mean you’re going to though lol.

Sorry, just joking around.


----------



## svk

Got up this morning with a pretty bad headache. Had a cup of coffee and popped a few Aleve before laying down on the couch, next thing I knew it was 1:00.

I’m not much of a daytime napper so I always say if I take a nap it’s because I needed one.

Time to head out and try to get that timing gear set into my son’s truck. This project has been dragging on much longer than anticipated but we’ve had so many other things going on.


----------



## LondonNeil

Bill G said:


> As much as I like burning wood if I had to buy wood and buy it at those prices I would use propane. I realize in your area it would probably be oil just out here oil is no existent. The $935 is about waht a local mill was charging for semi loads of logs delivered. Of course you had to cut split and dry it but a semi of logs is a whole lot more than a cord.


That's the price over here in the UK for much of the South at least currently. Firewood is at about £200/m³ x 3.5 m³/cord x 1.15 $/£ =$805... Wow, it's more!


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> For anybody who hunts… There’s consideration to shoot a deer 365 days a year if you see one. Doesn’t mean you’re going to though lol.
> 
> Sorry, just joking around.


It might be for some but not for me. I does not occur to me just like this spring when I had to "evict" a family of Coons from my hay loft. I gave ole momma coon plenty of notice and warning to get her brood out, She did not listen and my dog got one. She got out but left one baby behind. I put him a MS200T box in the barn loft in the hopes she would come back and she did. Now had that been in season I would have dispatch her but let the small ones go til next year. 
I watch the same 2-3 deer every few days in one of my bean fields when I am out with the Mule giving my doggie a ride. It is not my land, it is rented land. There is a nice homemade tower stand right in the corner near where they come out to eat. I do not know who hunts it. This past winter I cleaned up around it and got the brush and briars out of the way so whoever uses it can access it better. I need to call the owner and have him tell whoever hunts it that I have a good UTV path around the field edge to the stand and he should probably get out there near opening day of bow season as shortly thereafter the beans will be out and the deer will move on.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> How far is the scrounge site from your place Cowboy? If it's a 10 minute drive thats fine, if its a decent distance.... then it sucks.



It's about 15km, albeit with 500m vertical gain. Might put the feelers out with a farmer or two, it's a bit wet at the moment but it would be good to do some cutting before summer.


----------



## svk

I kind of classify animals into three separate groups:
-Vermin: They should be shot on sight when legally allowed. Coyotes, porcupines, and beavers.
-Questionable neighbors: Bears, coons, foxes, groundhogs, and such. If they leave me alone, I leave them alone. We did have a bear a couple years ago that was terrorizing the neighborhood but he must’ve heard my phone conversation with the game warden because he never came back after I called them for permission to dispatch. 
-Friendly neighbors: Moose, deer, rabbits and so on. 

I have a pact with all animals above the vermin level… If they are respectful of me and my property I will be respectful of their lives. A lot of people will shoot coons, groundhogs, ETC on sight but I do not unless they cause problems. For instance I will shoot groundhogs at my cabin because they’ve been very destructive there. If I saw one at the house I wouldn’t bother it because they’ve never bothered me here in over 40 years.


----------



## Bill G

Well we do not have any porcupines but if we did I would shoot them as they are heck on dumb dogs that want to play.

As for beavers they can be a problem. Especially in our drainage ditches. I farm behind the Mississippi levee and we rely on a system of man made drainage ditches for field time to run excess water into. You cannot allow beavers to dam them up or the outlet of your tile will be under water making it ineffective. Other than that on the river they are fine and in some natural streams their dams build habitat. Of course they must be kept in check though and trapping does that.

Coyotes are a kill on site no questions asked. Groundhogs pretty much the same. 

We get an occasional lost black bear that travels through and harms nothing.

Coons are fine and are kept in check through trapping. This will be an interesting fall with coons as my neighbor's wife feeds the critters dog food and LOTS of it. It is not uncommon to have 20-30 coons around her back porch. Her husband hates them but loves her more. He has said kill everyone just do not tell her.

Fox and rabbits are a hot button for me. In this area I will lose a lot of respect for anyone who kills a fox. They harm nothing and the coyotes have killed them off to the point I am not sure I have seen one in at least 10 years or more. I see an occasional rabbit but they are rare due to coyotes

Of course we do not have moose. Somehow a elk made it through here which is completely odd as who knows where it came from. 

We have a few mountain lion/cougars and the DNR used to say shoot on site but now teh liberals convinced them to scale that back. The game warden who is a personal friend shot one a few years back and has always told me to kill on site. Thankfully all I have seen is pictures of dead ones. She will never ticket me for doing what needs done.

How about two of the animals that are many times associated with your state...wolves and gophers?


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> For anybody who hunts… There’s consideration to shoot a deer 365 days a year if you see one. Doesn’t mean you’re going to though lol.
> 
> Sorry, just joking around.


I will if they are in my garden. I used to try to be a sportsman about hunting, but gave that up when the pest started eating me out of house and home. Everybody around me has a deer feeder out and none of them grow a garden. They draw them in and I take them out.


----------



## rarefish383

stillhunter said:


> Found this white oak top that was blown down in storm and fell across the road. Got tired in the heat and took this today, I ran out of gas..........not the saw.View attachment 1015041
> View attachment 1015042
> 
> prolly 2 more loads left and I'll try to get the rest this week, I'll go there in the morning this week when it's not in the 90's. It's much more "fun" cutting and loading in fall/winter when it's cold !


You were probably going over 35, you gotta slow it down or you'll have a heat stroke!


----------



## Bill G

muddstopper said:


> I will if they are in my garden. I used to try to be a sportsman about hunting, but gave that up when the pest started eating me out of house and home. Everybody around me has a deer feeder out and none of them grow a garden. They draw them in and I take them out.


A bit of time and a fence will take care of the problem. No need to dispatch a deer out of season. That is especially true as since you are talking about them in your garden. That means the issue is occurring in spring/early summer. At that time does will have fawns that are dependent on their mother. If you dispatch a doe you have also starved the fawn. I see zero reason in that. I doubt bucks are eating your garden but it is possible. No matter a bit of labor and some fence will take care of the issue. Then when season arrives dispatch the legal amount.


----------



## stillhunter

rarefish383 said:


> You were probably going over 35, you gotta slow it down or you'll have a heat stroke!


I'd have a few over the years. The first one was in the 80s. I was 19 in my prime, strong and fit working on a GEO soil testing in a swamp in near Tobor City N.C. in August. I blacked out and fell on the ground out for 3 or 5 mins. said my coworker and when I came back I felt like I was beat w a baseball bat over my body. Took 2 weeks for me to get better, I'd just break down at noon and I was useless. I had another spell 20 some yrs ago while I was surveying/ checking grade on the bottom of a new run off pond at a landfill. There was about 8" of water in the basin and the index was in 100+. I dropped a stake and I bent over to pick it up and got dizzy and about blacked out. I was lucky because I was working by myself w a robot and I thought If I did a face plant in that muddy water I might been dead.....I came back to the office early that afternoon and my boss and friend since high school was not happy. I told him to get me a helper and he said I couldn't and I told then I'm leaving next week and I never came back. I'll be 58 in October.


----------



## Sierra_rider

My scrounge today...a couple loads of oak. Any hardwood is hard to come by around here, so I get it while the getting's good lol. This from a tree I removed at my folks' house...many more loads left from this tree, these rounds are still from the upper half of the tree.

It was a good excuse to try out the 044/46 hybrid I just built, but I ended up using my 400...love that saw, does everything lol. This particular hybrid is kind of a special saw, I did some extra machining to it. It's a torque monster for it's size, but I had a square filed loop of chain on it and didn't want to waste it bucking dirty wood.


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> Well we do not have any porcupines but if we did I would shoot them as they are heck on dumb dogs that want to play.
> 
> As for beavers they can be a problem. Especially in our drainage ditches. I farm behind the Mississippi levee and we rely on a system of man made drainage ditches for field time to run excess water into. You cannot allow beavers to dam them up or the outlet of your tile will be under water making it ineffective. Other than that on the river they are fine and in some natural streams their dams build habitat. Of course they must be kept in check though and trapping does that.
> 
> Coyotes are a kill on site no questions asked. Groundhogs pretty much the same.
> 
> We get an occasional lost black bear that travels through and harms nothing.
> 
> Coons are fine and are kept in check through trapping. This will be an interesting fall with coons as my neighbor's wife feeds the critters dog food and LOTS of it. It is not uncommon to have 20-30 coons around her back porch. Her husband hates them but loves her more. He has said kill everyone just do not tell her.
> 
> Fox and rabbits are a hot button for me. In this area I will lose a lot of respect for anyone who kills a fox. They harm nothing and the coyotes have killed them off to the point I am not sure I have seen one in at least 10 years or more. I see an occasional rabbit but they are rare due to coyotes
> 
> Of course we do not have moose. Somehow a elk made it through here which is completely odd as who knows where it came from.
> 
> We have a few mountain lion/cougars and the DNR used to say shoot on site but now teh liberals convinced them to scale that back. The game warden who is a personal friend shot one a few years back and has always told me to kill on site. Thankfully all I have seen is pictures of dead ones. She will never ticket me for doing what needs done.
> 
> How about two of the animals that are many times associated with your state...wolves and gophers?


Fox I still put in the category of shoot on sight here. I have chickens and they are not going to be on the dinner plate for a fox. Fox, coyote, coon, and mink are all gone if I see them.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Section VIII said:


> We have a company in Delaware that sells kiln-dried hardwood that I've wanted to try; however, won't be as the cost would be higher than even my heating oil for which I paid ~$1126 for ~188 gals. The company is primarily a tree service/landscaping company.
> 
> $325 = 1/4 cord
> $575 = 1/2 cord
> $935 = Full cord
> 
> Delivery is free within 20 miles.
> 
> Stacking costs an additional:
> 
> $90 = 1/4 cord
> $165 = 1/2 cord
> $310 = Full cord
> 
> I know firewood isn't cheap but....wow.


Just OUCH.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

muddstopper said:


> I will if they are in my garden. I used to try to be a sportsman about hunting, but gave that up when the pest started eating me out of house and home. Everybody around me has a deer feeder out and none of them grow a garden. They draw them in and I take them out.


I'm not sure about the laws in your state, but in Alaska. The land owner is obligated to fence off their property from wildlife should the wildlife present a problem. Same with live stock. For example: A private property owner is obligated to build fence to keep free range cattle off their property. The Rancher is not.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

muddstopper said:


> I will if they are in my garden. I used to try to be a sportsman about hunting, but gave that up when the pest started eating me out of house and home. Everybody around me has a deer feeder out and none of them grow a garden. They draw them in and I take them out.


We've got both here, a feeder, and a garden. But, I don't hunt on this property. My wife would chit if I shot Bambi in front of her. So, I hunt at our other house in WI, about 40 minutes away. But this is our garden. It didn't do crap this year anyway, but the deer still can't get to it.


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> Fox I still put in the category of shoot on sight here. I have chickens and they are not going to be on the dinner plate for a fox. Fox, coyote, coon, and mink are all gone if I see them.


Well ok but in over 100 years of myself, my family and my beautiful ex-wifes family none of us have ever had Fox take a chicken. Mink, Coon , and Skunk yes but not a Fox. A ole spurred rooster is a match for most


----------



## JimR

Had some fun today dropping a few dead Ash trees. I just love the way they sound when the hit the ground going downhill and have very few branches on them. Sure makes it easy to cut them into 80 inch logs.


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> Well ok but in over 100 years of myself, my family and my beautiful ex-wifes family none of us have ever had Fox take a chicken. Mink, Coon , and Skunk yes but not a Fox. A ole spurred rooster is a match for most


You've never heard the saying the fox in the hen house. They are awful their sneaky and attack at all hours of the day. My buddy up in Ontario has had countless chickens killed by them. Roosters will try their hardest but it's just going to prolong the inevitable that unless you get there with a 12 gauge a rooster is only going to slow a fox down not stop it. If I didn't have chickens I'd let them be. But once they know the chickens are there they are crafty and they will keep trying to find ways to circumvent your fortification until they find a way in. It's best to just eliminate the problem before they find a way in.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

rarefish383 said:


> You were probably going over 35, you gotta slow it down or you'll have a heat stroke!





stillhunter said:


> I'd have a few over the years. The first one was in the 80s. I was 19 in my prime, strong and fit working on a GEO soil testing in a swamp in near Tobor City N.C. in August. I blacked out and fell on the ground out for 3 or 5 mins. said my coworker and when I came back I felt like I was beat w a baseball bat over my body. Took 2 weeks for me to get better, I'd just broke down at noon and was useless in the heat. I had another 20 some yrs ago while I was surveying/ checking grade on the bottom of a new pond at a landfill. There was about 8" of water in the basin and it was hot. I dropped a stake and I went to pick it up and got dizzy and about blacked out. I was lucky because I was working by myself w a robot and I thought If I did a face plant in water I my be dead.....I came back to the office early that afternoon and my boss and friend since high school was not happy. I told him I'm leaving next week and I never came back. I'll be 58 in October.


I know how ya feel! I've had a couple myself! Once in California and believe it or not. Once right here in Alaska! Summer time of course. I blacked out for a few minutes both times. I was completely blind there for a bit! I also felt very dizzy and noxious! It scared the crap out of me both times! Luckily both times I had a different friend with me, and both times each one helped keep me relaxed best they could and talk to me until the experience was over. I was not fun I'll tell ya! No, I don't do well in heat at all!!!


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm not sure about the laws in your state, but in Alaska. The land owner is obligated to fence off their property from wildlife should the wildlife present a problem. Same with live stock. For example: A private property owner is obligated to build fence to keep free range cattle off their property. The Rancher is not.


I do not believe in Illinois we have any wildlife fencing laws. I will assure anyone we do have livestock fencing laws and there are disputes because the C.B.F. farmers want to tear out fence. A CBF is a corn , beans and and Florida farmer. The other issue is folks buying up land and putting houses on it. I pasture cattle 15 feet from a garage of a neighbor that tore out the fence. He was wrong and the fence went back in.

Good fences make good neighbors


----------



## Sierra_rider

So glad I have cool neighbors...one neighbor has a wire fence up along the property boundary, but only because they have dogs. The fence on the other property boundary got knocked down by windfall a couple winters back. My neighbor on that side doesn't care if the fence ever goes back up and neither do I. We end up BS'ing at each other's houses all the time, so a downed fence just makes it more convenient lol.


----------



## svk

Bill G said:


> Well we do not have any porcupines but if we did I would shoot them as they are heck on dumb dogs that want to play.
> 
> As for beavers they can be a problem. Especially in our drainage ditches. I farm behind the Mississippi levee and we rely on a system of man made drainage ditches for field time to run excess water into. You cannot allow beavers to dam them up or the outlet of your tile will be under water making it ineffective. Other than that on the river they are fine and in some natural streams their dams build habitat. Of course they must be kept in check though and trapping does that.
> 
> Coyotes are a kill on site no questions asked. Groundhogs pretty much the same.
> 
> We get an occasional lost black bear that travels through and harms nothing.
> 
> Coons are fine and are kept in check through trapping. This will be an interesting fall with coons as my neighbor's wife feeds the critters dog food and LOTS of it. It is not uncommon to have 20-30 coons around her back porch. Her husband hates them but loves her more. He has said kill everyone just do not tell her.
> 
> Fox and rabbits are a hot button for me. In this area I will lose a lot of respect for anyone who kills a fox. They harm nothing and the coyotes have killed them off to the point I am not sure I have seen one in at least 10 years or more. I see an occasional rabbit but they are rare due to coyotes
> 
> Of course we do not have moose. Somehow a elk made it through here which is completely odd as who knows where it came from.
> 
> We have a few mountain lion/cougars and the DNR used to say shoot on site but now teh liberals convinced them to scale that back. The game warden who is a personal friend shot one a few years back and has always told me to kill on site. Thankfully all I have seen is pictures of dead ones. She will never ticket me for doing what needs done.
> 
> How about two of the animals that are many times associated with your state...wolves and gophers?


Wolves are a major problem but are protected. The vast majority of MN has no gophers. I believe they prefer grasslands.


----------



## svk

A few years back we had a ton of gray foxes. They were very fun to watch and would get along well with other wildlife. They would share the deer feeder with deer, coons, and even the neighbors cat. The sole red fox would chase them out. Then all of a sudden all the grays were gone and we started to get a lot of red foxes. There was a couple of pairs of reds around and they were very tame. I used to throw my duck carcasses to them after I was done cleaning them and they would haul the rest away before eating them. It was great because I didn’t have to find a spot to dump them and it was fun to watch the fox. Someone must’ve called a trapper because all of a sudden all the foxes were gone. I thought about getting chickens out here but I know the red foxes are murder on them. I’ve also thought about getting ducks because I live on a lake but heard that you need to give them fresh water all winter too which turns into a giant icy mess.


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> You've never heard the saying the fox in the hen house. They are awful their sneaky and attack at all hours of the day. My buddy up in Ontario has had countless chickens killed by them. Roosters will try their hardest but it's just going to prolong the inevitable that unless you get there with a 12 gauge a rooster is only going to slow a fox down not stop it. If I didn't have chickens I'd let them be. But once they know the chickens are there they are crafty and they will keep trying to find ways to circumvent your fortification until they find a way in. It's best to just eliminate the problem before they find a way in.


Yes I have heard that term. It was when I was a kid watching a Disney movie. 
Lock the door. The cannot open it
For gosh sakes we are overrun with coyotes and even them will not open the door to the hen house. 

Skunks, mink, and coons will bury under and come on in. That is stopped with a concrete "rat barrier"

Not a big deal will will agree to disagree


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The vast majority of MN has no gophers. I believe they prefer grasslands.


Kind of funny being the ‘Gopher State’! I guess it’s limited to college sports. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I feel


Bill G said:


> I do not believe in Illinois we have any wildlife fencing laws. I will assure anyone we do have livestock fencing laws and there are disputes because the C.B.F. farmers want to tear out fence. A CBF is a corn , beans and and Florida farmer. The other issue is folks buying up land and putting houses on it. I pasture cattle 15 feet from a garage of a neighbor that tore out the fence. He was wrong and the fence went back in.
> 
> Good fences make good neighbors


 IMOP, some properties should probably be fenced, and some neighbors should probably be fenced! Lol! Not all of either though!  All depends on the property and/or the neighbor.  My property is in a rural community. None of the residents in the community can see one another's house, because of landscape, lot size, vegetation and trees ext. None of us have fence's either, and like it that way!  Except those with a fence around their gardens to keep the wild life out. I have a tater garden but no fence. Nothing seems to like my taters though. I guess Im not much of a spud farmer!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Yes I have heard that term. It was when I was a kid watching a Disney movie.
> Lock the door. The cannot open it
> For gosh sakes we are overrun with coyotes and even them will not open the door to the hen house.
> 
> Skunks, mink, and coons will bury under and come on in. That is stopped with a concrete "rat barrier"
> 
> Not a big deal will will agree to disagree


If a fox is killing my free range chickens? His ass is getting taken out no questions asked plain and simple! The fox is a wild animal! He can go catch his ass a wild rabbit and leave my domestic poultry stock alone!  That being said, fox are abundant on Kodiak and a non indiginous species to the Island. They were introduced to the Island by the Russians in the 1700's. They even actually had numerous fox farms around the Island fir the fur trade!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> I feel
> IMOP, some properties should probably be fenced, and some neighbors should probably be fenced! Lol! Not all of either though!  All depends on the property and/or the neighbor.  My property is in a rural community. None of the residents in the community can see one another's house, because of landscape, lot size, vegetation and trees ext. None of us have fence's either, and like it that way!  Except those with a fence around their gardens to keep the wild life out. I have a tater garden but no fence. Nothing seems to like my taters though. I guess Im not much of a spud farmer!


I'm curious. It seems like a lot of guys on here grow potatoes. now mind you, I don't have a darn thing to do with our garden, that's strictly my wife's domain. I hate gardening, to me it's too much like work. But the person who owned this house prior to us grew potatoes, and he was giving my wife advice on growing potatoes. After we were no longer around them, she told me "I'll never grow potatoes, because you can't tell the difference between store-bought potatoes, and home-grown ones". Now, I don't know if that's true or not, but I take her word for it. I know things like tomatoes and some other vegetables are definitely better when grown at home, but do you guys just grow potatoes for economic reasons, or do you actually taste a difference?


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> Wolves are a major problem but are protected. The vast majority of MN has no gophers. I believe they prefer grasslands.


Many years ago I was up in the boundary waters and saw a lot of moose. After having three sons I investigated hunting moose in your state well not possible. You have VERY restrictive laws.

As for gophers are you not known as the "gopher state" Is not the University Of Minnesota the "Golden Gophers"

I am kidding you. We are the "Fighting Illini" and I have yet to see a Illiniwek Indian. Acroos the ditch is Iowa and I have yet to see a Hawkeye.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> Many years ago I was up in the boundary waters and saw a lot of moose. After having three sons I investigated hunting moose in your state well not possible. You have VERY restrictive laws.
> 
> As for gophers are you not known as the "gopher state" Is not the University Of Minnesota the "Golden Gophers"
> 
> I am kidding you. We are the "Fighting Illini" and I have yet to see a Illiniwek Indian. Acroos the ditch is Iowa and I have yet to see a Hawkeye.


The Illini is where my all-time favorite, **** Butkus hailed from!


----------



## JustPlainJeff

JustPlainJeff said:


> The Illini is where my all-time favorite, **** Butkus hailed from!


Ha-ha, the forum algorithm or whatever it is caught what I wrote as "Mr. Butkus'" first name and blocked it out, too funny!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm curious. It seems like a lot of guys on here grow potatoes. now mind you, I don't have a darn thing to do with our garden, that's strictly my wife's domain. I hate gardening, to me it's too much like work. But the person who owned this house prior to us grew potatoes, and he was giving my wife advice on growing potatoes. After we were no longer around them, she told me "I'll never grow potatoes, because you can't tell the difference between store-bought potatoes, and home-grown ones". Now, I don't know if that's true or not, but I take her word for it. I know things like tomatoes and some other vegetables are definitely better when grown at home, but do you guys just grow potatoes for economic reasons, or do you actually taste a difference?


Potatoes are cheep in the grocery stores, and I cant tell a difference. I grow them because its the only eatable plant I can seem to grow! Except Chives, but I only had to plant them once and they seem to come back every year like some dam weed. Witch is a good thing though because I like chives on my potatoes!  I'm not good at growing plants.  I'm fairly decent at cutting them down though!


----------



## Bill G

Sierra_rider said:


> So glad I have cool neighbors...one neighbor has a wire fence up along the property boundary, but only because they have dogs. The fence on the other property boundary got knocked down by windfall a couple winters back. My neighbor on that side doesn't care if the fence ever goes back up and neither do I. We end up BS'ing at each other's houses all the time, so a downed fence just makes it more convenient lol.


The neighbor I referenced is a wonderful man as is his wife. They are both retired police officers. The situatiom got dealt with and that is that. I have always considered them excellent folk. As I said good fences make good neighbors and this fence was an issue that was addressed, dealt with , and that is that. We normally meet at the corner post every Sunday night for a 2 hour chat but they went on a fishing trip which altered our schedule. When they were leaving she called and asked me to keep a look on the farm as they were going fishing. It so happens I live on the highest point in the county and can keep a decent eye on their place as they are at the corner of my farm which is a dead end.

Bill


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> The Illini is where my all-time favorite, **** Butkus hailed from!


***** Butkus* what a real mans man


----------



## Bill G

Bill G said:


> ***** Butkus* what a real mans man


The censors took out his name so insert Richard but his name was D,,, ck and he was a monster


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> We've got both here, a feeder, and a garden. But, I don't hunt on this property. My wife would chit if I shot Bambi in front of her. So, I hunt at our other house in WI, about 40 minutes away. But this is our garden. It didn't do crap this year anyway, but the deer still can't get to it.


You have peaked my interest. Are you in the UP? I see your location is Michigan but you said you have a house 40 minutes away in Wisconsin. I assume you must be in the UP or that would be a quick ferry trip.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> You have peaked my interest. Are you in the UP? I see your location is Michigan but you said you have a house 40 minutes away in Wisconsin. I assume you must be in the UP or that would be a quick ferry trip.


Yes, the U.P (Iron River). Our full-time residence is here. We've had the house in Land O' Lakes WI for about 15 years. We bought the house in Land O' Lakes when we still lived in IL, and it was our "vacation place" or whatever you want to call it. Then last year I retired for the most part, and the wife already retired about three years ago, so we sold the IL house just as fast as humanly possible, and got the heck out of that state. The house in WI was already paid for it, and we've got a lot of friends there, so we decided to just keep it.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> The censors took out his name so insert Richard but his name was D,,, ck and he was a monster


Ya, I realized why they did it after I saw it. It just made me chuckle. And yes Butkus was an animal for sure!


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> Yes, the U.P (Iron River). Our full-time residence is here. We've had the house in Land O' Lakes WI for about 15 years. We bought the house in Land O' Lakes when we still lived in IL, and it was our "vacation place" or whatever you want to call it. Then last year I retired for the most part, and the wife already retired about three years ago, so we sold the IL house just as fast as humanly possible, and got the heck out of that state. The house in WI was already paid for it, and we've got a lot of friends there, so we decided to just keep it.


Well the trip from Illinois to northern Wisconson is great distance for a vacation home but I am not a traveler. I do not blame you for wanting to get out of Illinois. Our ultra rich liberal governor now wants to tax folks pensions. That is great....... retire after 35 years of paying taxes and now you want more.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> Well the trip from Illinois to northern Wisconson is great distance for a vacation home but I am not a traveler. I do not blame you for wanting to get out of Illinois. Our ultra rich liberal governor now wants to tax folks pensions. That is great....... retire after 35 years of paying taxes and now you want more.


Our house in IL was right on the WI/IL border, so it was about a 5-1/2 hour drive to Land O' Lakes. For the last 12 years, I owned my business, and the wife was a teacher, so she had a lot of long weekends, and all Summer off, and I made my own schedule when I had employees that I could trust, so we were able to go up for a lot of long weekends, and extended stays during the Summers.

And ya, Pritzker and Beetlejuice.........well, what can I say about them that wouldn't earn me a vacation from this site for a while?  And the taxes...........I went from 1 acre in Round Lake IL with a 2,000 sq.ft. home @ 7K+ a year in property taxes, to 40 acres with a 3K sq.ft. home and 2K per year in property taxes.


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I realized why they did it after I saw it. It just made me chuckle. And yes Butkus was an animal for sure!


The sad thing is growing up that was a common name here as well in most every area. We all share some same things and naming boys is one. I had two cousins named "D". I worked with colleagues named "D" Treat and "D" Brand. None of them were ever looked at in a bad light. That was their name. Never was any offense made.


----------



## Bill G

Bill G said:


> The sad thing is growing up that was a common name here as well in most every area. We all share some same things and naming boys is one. I had two cousins named "D". I worked with colleagues named "D" Treat and "D" Brand. None of them were ever looked at in a bad light. That was their name. Never was any offense made.


Well Round Lake is too close to Chi town for me. I was a teacher for years I stayed in rural districts of Illinois and Iowa. That is my roots. My beautiful ex-wife's aunt and uncle were teachers in Woodstock/Carry Grove. They moved there after leaving the peace corp to chase the dollar. They made out well as the salaries there were twice ours in rural Illinois. My beautiful ex-wife just changed teaching positions to go across the river to teach in Iowa. She will get a rude awakening when she sees her paycheck and realizes what she just did to her TRS pension. She hates me and will not talk to me sobeit but I taught in both sates and I know the ins and outs. I can discuss the ins and outs of the pension system but no point in dragging the thread down. In the end getting out of this liberal high tax state was best


----------



## Cowboy254

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good on ya! Great pic, and a great looking scrounge. However, the chain on your big saw look's a bit loose bud. Just saying!



Ah yeah, I like to loosen the chain after using the saw...


----------



## Lionsfan

JustPlainJeff said:


> I'm curious. It seems like a lot of guys on here grow potatoes. now mind you, I don't have a darn thing to do with our garden, that's strictly my wife's domain. I hate gardening, to me it's too much like work. But the person who owned this house prior to us grew potatoes, and he was giving my wife advice on growing potatoes. After we were no longer around them, she told me "I'll never grow potatoes, because you can't tell the difference between store-bought potatoes, and home-grown ones". Now, I don't know if that's true or not, but I take her word for it. I know things like tomatoes and some other vegetables are definitely better when grown at home, but do you guys just grow potatoes for economic reasons, or do you actually taste a difference?


They don't taste a bit different and I could buy them in bulk from the potato farm in Elmira pretty cheap. I'll still grow grow my own until I can't physically do it anymore.


----------



## jolj

I grow my own white & sweet potatoes, so children will know how to do it. The way things are going, we may have to grow what we eat.
I know winter squash, beans, corn are just as easy to grow, but knowing s always better than learning on an empty stomach.


----------



## JustJeff

Aerial pic of our garden. Lol. From my deck. The fence is hideous but was originally placed to keep our coonhound puppy out because she will destroy anything! It also seems to keep everything else out. We used to have garden visitors. Not sure if it's the fence or the hound but either way, the only issues we have is birds enjoying our strawberries. I used to keep chickens and ducks and yes, fox will come around. I buried the chicken wire a few inches and 90° out a foot. Keeps critters from digging under. Free ranging had to be supervised after I chased a fox off that was trying to abscond with a duck. I guess a grown man in boxers wielding a hockey stick is enough to abandon a meal! I'd hate to shoot a fox, I think they are beautiful. We don't get a lot of critters here because we are surrounded by wide open fields. Those who live in more wooded areas can cut down on critters by clearing brush and eliminate the hiding spots close to the house


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Kind of funny being the ‘Gopher State’! I guess it’s limited to college sports.
> 
> Philbert


Even more funny that their mascot is technically a ground squirrel!!

I’m a Minnesota-Duluth Bulldog so I don’t get too excited about U of M sports. Unless they’re playing Wisconsin LOL


----------



## svk

Bill G said:


> Many years ago I was up in the boundary waters and saw a lot of moose. After having three sons I investigated hunting moose in your state well not possible. You have VERY restrictive laws.
> 
> As for gophers are you not known as the "gopher state" Is not the University Of Minnesota the "Golden Gophers"
> 
> I am kidding you. We are the "Fighting Illini" and I have yet to see a Illiniwek Indian. Acroos the ditch is Iowa and I have yet to see a Hawkeye.


Moose used to be very plentiful and back in the day residents were eligible to hunt them every 12 years… Once the wolves became protected and became overabundant the moose population crashed. This was compounded by the moose brain worm as well but the big killer is the wolves, they wipe out 40% of moose calves in the first 12 months.

When I was a young man I was eligible hunt Moose but at that point it had changed from once in 12 years to once in a lifetime hunt. I decided that I would wait for my three young boys to be old enough to hunt so they could join me in our once in a lifetime haunt. Since then, the whole season has been closed indefinitely and by the looks of it will never be open. Such is life I guess.

Pisses me off too because there were several good moose hunting areas within an hour or so of my home.


----------



## svk

Bill (and others):

The thing with fox taking your chickens is when they are free range. Obviously better for your yard and the chickens to be free range rather than cooped up in a pen all the time which of course will attract both airborne and land based predators. Aggressive roosters and/or guardian dogs will help.

When I lived on a hobby farm for a few years I had chickens. Only lost one chicken to a hawk but lost a few roosters to eagles and foxes. 

Being close to a lake I’m going to have mink in addition to foxes, coons, skunks, and hawks if I get chickens and/or ducks. I thought about building a pen outside of the building I would use for a hen house and I would have to use hardware cloth versus chicken wire to guarantee that a mink couldn’t sneak in.


----------



## svk

In regards to potatoes: I’ve had some really good homemade canned potatoes from a friend. In the big picture I don’t think the time and space needed to grow your own potatoes is worth it when you can still buy a big bag of potatoes for cheap. With that being said I actually prefer red or yellow potatoes over white when I do eat them.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Bill (and others):
> 
> The thing with fox taking your chickens is when they are free range. Obviously better for your yard and the chickens to be free range rather than cooped up in a pen all the time which of course will attract both airborne and land based predators. Aggressive roosters and/or guardian dogs will help.
> 
> When I lived on a hobby farm for a few years I had chickens. Only lost one chicken to a hawk but lost a few roosters to eagles and foxes.
> 
> Being close to a lake I’m going to have mink in addition to foxes, coons, skunks, and hawks if I get chickens and/or ducks. I thought about building a pen outside of the building I would use for a hen house and I would have to use hardware cloth versus chicken wire to guarantee that a mink couldn’t sneak in.


That's what I have hardware cloth and chicken wire apron buried in all the way around and its inside a garden fence. I should add that to date I have not had to shoot a fox. I always keep a lookout on what is around though and I have lights and other deterrents around and for now the deterrents seem to be working because I have not seen them.


----------



## svk

One other note on guardian dogs… One of my friends runs a pretty good sized “petting farm” She employees two guardian dogs and has basically zero loss to any type of predator including airborne. Apparently all of those eyes watching for predators coupled with dogs that will respond to unfamiliar noise makes the place an inhospitable target for vermin.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> A few years back we had a ton of gray foxes. They were very fun to watch and would get along well with other wildlife. They would share the deer feeder with deer, coons, and even the neighbors cat. The sole red fox would chase them out. Then all of a sudden all the grays were gone and we started to get a lot of red foxes. There was a couple of pairs of reds around and they were very tame. I used to throw my duck carcasses to them after I was done cleaning them and they would haul the rest away before eating them. It was great because I didn’t have to find a spot to dump them and it was fun to watch the fox. Someone must’ve called a trapper because all of a sudden all the foxes were gone. I thought about getting chickens out here but I know the red foxes are murder on them. I’ve also thought about getting ducks because I live on a lake but heard that you need to give them fresh water all winter too which turns into a giant icy mess.


Steve, sorry to get OT. How do we find how many members on AS? I thought it used to be posted? Need to get new glasses, every thing is blurry.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> One other note on guardian dogs… One of my friends runs a pretty good sized “petting farm” She employees two guardian dogs and has basically zero loss to any type of predator including airborne. Apparently all of those eyes watching for predators coupled with dogs that will respond to unfamiliar noise makes the place an inhospitable target for vermin.


my neighbor in WV has attended our Howard County MD Sheep and Wool Festival 29 years straight. Before Covid hit I took my wife to meet the out of state neighbors. “Hope“ said that would be her last Festival. The Coyotes were ripping the new borns out of the mothers as the were giving birth. They have two big guard dogs that look like Perinese, but are something else. They used to be able to keep the Yotes away. It got so bad the dogs couldn’t watch the whole heard. That fall local hunters shot 7 yotes and they disappeared. You can still hear them singing at night, but they have been staying away from Hope’s sheep. Wonder what they are doing to the deer heard?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> my neighbor in WV has attended our Howard County MD Sheep and Wool Festival 29 years straight. Before Covid hit I took my wife to meet the out of state neighbors. “Hope“ said that would be her last Festival. The Coyotes were ripping the new borns out of the mothers as the were giving birth. They have two big guard dogs that look like Perinese, but are something else. They used to be able to keep the Yotes away. It got so bad the dogs couldn’t watch the whole heard. That fall local hunters shot 7 yotes and they disappeared. You can still hear them singing at night, but they have been staying away from Hope’s sheep. Wonder what they are doing to the deer heard?


Coyotes, especially groups of them can be really tough on deer. The one thing they have over wolves is lack of fear of humans so they’ll come into areas that wolves will not.

The area around my house always had a lot of deer until coyotes moved in. Now we have wolves and coyotes and not many deer left.

I don’t really know that coyotes form official packs but I’ve seen pairs of them before.


----------



## MustangMike

Coyotes can be loners, pairs or packs. I've seen the evidence of them taking down a full-size deer, and I only had a bow ... when I saw all the tracks, chills went down my spine, as I knew I was vulnerable.

There was blood, fur and bones for about 200 yds.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Coyotes can be loners, pairs or packs. I've seen the evidence of them taking down a full-size deer, and I only had a bow ... when I saw all the tracks, chills went down my spine, as I knew I was vulnerable.
> 
> There was blood, fur and bones for about 200 yds.


One time after dark I was walking through a gully on the way home from the deer stand and there were multiple animals (wolves) walking along with me up at the top of one of the ridges. I had my BAR with four rounds but was still unnerving because they could’ve overtaken me of conditions were right. I walked at a steady but brisk pace and they stopped after a little while.


----------



## sean donato

Section VIII said:


> We have a company in Delaware that sells kiln-dried hardwood that I've wanted to try; however, won't be as the cost would be higher than even my heating oil for which I paid ~$1126 for ~188 gals. The company is primarily a tree service/landscaping company.
> 
> $325 = 1/4 cord
> $575 = 1/2 cord
> $935 = Full cord
> 
> Delivery is free within 20 miles.
> 
> Stacking costs an additional:
> 
> $90 = 1/4 cord
> $165 = 1/2 cord
> $310 = Full cord
> 
> I know firewood isn't cheap but....wowwow


my cousin just got 600 gallons of heating oil, filled his house and the shop tanks. $4600.00 and some change. That 600 gal will last him about a year and a half. I normally burn between 8 and 10 cord a year to heat my house. At $900.00 a cord id be better off buying a oil furnace. Typically I don't/won't pay for wood. But my logging friend charges $700.00 for a straight truck of hardwood logs. (Last time I asked him.) They are good logs, but nothing he can sell to the mill. 



Bill G said:


> It might be for some but not for me. I does not occur to me just like this spring when I had to "evict" a family of Coons from my hay loft. I gave ole momma coon plenty of notice and warning to get her brood out, She did not listen and my dog got one. She got out but left one baby behind. I put him a MS200T box in the barn loft in the hopes she would come back and she did. Now had that been in season I would have dispatch her but let the small ones go til next year.
> I watch the same 2-3 deer every few days in one of my bean fields when I am out with the Mule giving my doggie a ride. It is not my land, it is rented land. There is a nice homemade tower stand right in the corner near where they come out to eat. I do not know who hunts it. This past winter I cleaned up around it and got the brush and briars out of the way so whoever uses it can access it better. I need to call the owner and have him tell whoever hunts it that I have a good UTV path around the field edge to the stand and he should probably get out there near opening day of bow season as shortly thereafter the beans will be out and the deer will move on.


This was several years ago now and i no longer help on this farm, but we had a really bad couple years with deer destroying a bean field that abbutted state game lands. Took 2 years with proof on trail cams that we had a herd af about 20 that would come in every morning and evening. After the second year we were given tags to take them out. No issues after that with crop damages. No meat went to waste, what we couldn't use ourselves was given away or donated. 


svk said:


> I kind of classify animals into three separate groups:
> -Vermin: They should be shot on sight when legally allowed. Coyotes, porcupines, and beavers.
> -Questionable neighbors: Bears, coons, foxes, groundhogs, and such. If they leave me alone, I leave them alone. We did have a bear a couple years ago that was terrorizing the neighborhood but he must’ve heard my phone conversation with the game warden because he never came back after I called them for permission to dispatch.
> -Friendly neighbors: Moose, deer, rabbits and so on.
> 
> I have a pact with all animals above the vermin level… If they are respectful of me and my property I will be respectful of their lives. A lot of people will shoot coons, groundhogs, ETC on sight but I do not unless they cause problems. For instance I will shoot groundhogs at my cabin because they’ve been very destructive there. If I saw one at the house I wouldn’t bother it because they’ve never bothered me here in over 40 years.


I can pretty much agree with this list. Save ground hogs would go on the vermin list and fox would be close to the vermin list. Don't have beavers around here so no worries there. 

With the fox in the chicken coop thing, there were too many to quote. We always had fox around my area. Typically the dogs keep them at bay. But once they figure out how to get in the coop it's game over if you don't kill them. The coons are just as bad if not worse. This new coop I've been putting up, I'll be taking some extra precautions in their run and with the coop itself to try and keep the critters out.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Back when I was younger I'd go hike down the canyon behind the house I was renting and into some timber company land to go shooting after work...probably about a 4 mile round trip. I'd then hike through dense woods once I lost daylight...nothing crazy happened, but it was always a bit unnerving hiking a singletrack trail in the woods at night...especially since this area is a hotbed of mountain lion activity. I was armed, but I knew that a kitty could probably get me before I even knew what happened. 

I never saw them while out hiking, but I've seen quite a few mountain lions on the road. I was usually in a car or on my motorcycle, so no concern...but I did see one when I was out on my bicycle. I didn't even see him until I was already passing him on the road, he was about 50' off the road. He was facing away from me and just nonchalantly turned his head to look at me as I rode past, but didn't leave the spot he was standing at.

I did have a friend that had a pretty crazy story about getting stocked by a kitty while out trail running. It followed him for awhile, he said the encounter was very similar to that video that came out a couple years ago of the hiker being stocked. 
This one:


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> Moose used to be very plentiful and back in the day residents were eligible to hunt them every 12 years… Once the wolves became protected and became overabundant the moose population crashed. This was compounded by the moose brain worm as well but the big killer is the wolves, they wipe out 40% of moose calves in the first 12 months.
> 
> When I was a young man I was eligible hunt Moose but at that point it had changed from once in 12 years to once in a lifetime hunt. I decided that I would wait for my three young boys to be old enough to hunt so they could join me in our once in a lifetime haunt. Since then, the whole season has been closed indefinitely and by the looks of it will never be open. Such is life I guess.
> 
> Pisses me off too because there were several good moose hunting areas within an hour or so of my home.


It was July 1992 when I was up there. We camped in Grand Marais right on the lake the first night then left to go get our canoes, We spent the next 6 days in the boundary waters lake area. It was a college trip that I was "forced" to take to earn 2 credits in PE activity. Let me tell you a week long camping trip in the woods is not something anyone should do with strangers. The first night in the woods we made camp and unpacked the sealed steaks we had packed. A young girl in the group said well I am a vegetarian. The "guide" who was my Biology instructor said "well you will need to adapt or go hungry" 

Of course with canoes you really need two people for both ease of paddling and portages. I knew right from the start to team up with our instructor Merle. We were canoeing along the edge of a lake when he said look up there. Up in the trees was a cow moose and three young moose. Now of course we do not know if there was another cow in the area but we sure did not see one. Merle said in 35 years he had spent up there during the summer he had never seen a cow with three young. I know exactly nothing about moose but in deer we see twins alot but I have never known of triplets that survive but have no way of knowing. Another night I was upset with the group as all they wanted to do was sit around camp. I grabbed my fishing pole and a canoe and set out to get away from them. I was paddling along the edge and was startled by a big commotion in the water ahead of me. It was a big cow moose in the lake. She was nearly submerged and I startled her. 

Years later I looked into moose hunting up there and of course as you explained it is non-existent. When I looked up the laws they were still allowing hunting but it was as you said a "once in a lifetime" tag. You get one chance and that is it. No non-resident tags were issued so I was out no matter what. Over the years I have talked to folks about the "once in a lifetime" system you folks had and I get told I am full of crap and taht there is no way that is possible. I am glad you have confirmed that is the way it indeed worked in the past. 

You say wolves are protected. Do they not allow any harvesting of them? I know Wisconsin had a very successful hunt/trap back in 2020. They blew post the quota/goal is a short amount of time. Animal rights folks were upset but too dumb to know the reason the goal was achieved so quickly is because there are so many


----------



## Bubster

svk said:


> Coyotes, especially groups of them can be really tough on deer. The one thing they have over wolves is lack of fear of humans so they’ll come into areas that wolves will not.
> 
> The area around my house always had a lot of deer until coyotes moved in. Now we have wolves and coyotes and not many deer left.
> 
> I don’t really know that coyotes form official packs but I’ve seen pairs of them before.


Here in my part of WV the dang ravens have become a huge headache for sheep farmers and even cattle farmers.Ravens will easily kill a lamb,and will pluck the eyes from a newborn calf if momma aint around. I used to have 4 ravens around my house,now I see about 50 at any given time. Smart birds for sure,and we can't legally shoot them like we can crows.


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> Bill (and others):
> 
> The thing with fox taking your chickens is when they are free range. Obviously better for your yard and the chickens to be free range rather than cooped up in a pen all the time which of course will attract both airborne and land based predators. Aggressive roosters and/or guardian dogs will help.
> 
> When I lived on a hobby farm for a few years I had chickens. Only lost one chicken to a hawk but lost a few roosters to eagles and foxes.
> 
> Being close to a lake I’m going to have mink in addition to foxes, coons, skunks, and hawks if I get chickens and/or ducks. I thought about building a pen outside of the building I would use for a hen house and I would have to use hardware cloth versus chicken wire to guarantee that a mink couldn’t sneak in.


The biggest killer of chickens here by far is black knats. They will kill up to 100% of the meat birds on a bad year. The only animal problems we ever had with chickens were mink and skunk. The ducks I think got killed by coons. The ducks were in a chain-link run and left out at night. It looked to me like they nested right along the edge and a coon reached through and grabbed their necks. He just basically stripped their heads off.

One summer my wife went down to the hen house and there was one or two laying dead on the floor with their heads ate off. There was no sign of how something got in. No holes big enough for a coon or coyote. This happened the next night to. Well I then discovered a small hole going under the outside edge and a small hole in the wood floor. It was not big enough for any animal I could think of. Well I could have just patched it but I was pissed and I wanted to know what it was. I took a couple #1 long spring traps and a 110 conibear and placed them around the hole coming up through the floor. Now course this it right in the middle of the chickens so I took a empty mineral tub (twice the size of a wash tub) and put it over the traps then a cinder block to keep the chickens from moving it. About 11pm that night I went down and I could hear something thrashing around under the tub. I popped over the tub and I had caught a big ole mink. Needless to say he was not allowed to kill and more chickens. I had never suspected a mink. It was early summer and our son was playing baseball with our two local (husband/wife)game wardens son. Laura does alot of education programs with folks and my wife wanted to know if she wanted the mink. So the next night at the game I said "hypothetically if a mink was to meet an untimely death in our chicken house would you want it". She said "hypothetically I would throw it in the woods". She is a great game warden


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bubster said:


> Here in my part of WV the dang ravens have become a huge headache for sheep farmers and even cattle farmers.Ravens will easily kill a lamb,and will pluck the eyes from a newborn calf if momma aint around. I used to have 4 ravens around my house,now I see about 50 at any given time. Smart birds for sure,and we can't legally shoot them like we can crows.


I don't know, but if I was a sheep or cattle farmer and the ravens posed a problem to my livestock, I would take "some kind" of action. I'd have to do some research first, and see why the ravens were protected. But if I was losing animals, at least I don't think I'd have to worry about coming across a "collared" raven. I don't know if that comment will make sense to everyone, but I won't say too much more about it other than if I was a livestock farmer, I I wouldn't lose too much of my livelihood to freaking flying rats regardless of what the government tried to tell me.


----------



## Bill G

Sierra_rider said:


> Back when I was younger I'd go hike down the canyon behind the house I was renting and into some timber company land to go shooting after work...probably about a 4 mile round trip. I'd then hike through dense woods once I lost daylight...nothing crazy happened, but it was always a bit unnerving hiking a singletrack trail in the woods at night...especially since this area is a hotbed of mountain lion activity. I was armed, but I knew that a kitty could probably get me before I even knew what happened.
> 
> I never saw them while out hiking, but I've seen quite a few mountain lions on the road. I was usually in a car or on my motorcycle, so no concern...but I did see one when I was out on my bicycle. I didn't even see him until I was already passing him on the road, he was about 50' off the road. He was facing away from me and just nonchalantly turned his head to look at me as I rode past, but didn't leave the spot he was standing at.
> 
> I did have a friend that had a pretty crazy story about getting stocked by a kitty while out trail running. It followed him for awhile, he said the encounter was very similar to that video that came out a couple years ago of the hiker being stocked.
> This one:


The cougars are what worry me. We have had reports of them here for 25 years or more. The owner of a sawmill on the Iowa side used to offer a bounty on them. I cannot tell you if he was offering the bounty because he believed they existed and wanted proof or if it was because he believed they *did not* exist and wanted to dispel rumors. I do not know if it was claimed.

In the fall of 2004 there was one killed in the next county south of me. I saw pictures of it that an officer took. The paws are huge. This past winter I found some tracks that sure looked like it but I never saw an animal. We have had sightings with 2 miles of me and our conservation officer shot one but it was aways away. They are here but elusive right now.


----------



## Bubster

JustPlainJeff said:


> I don't know, but if I was a sheep or cattle farmer and the ravens posed a problem to my livestock, I would take "some kind" of action. I'd have to do some research first, and see why the ravens were protected. But if I was losing animals, at least I don't think I'd have to worry about coming across a "collared" raven. I don't know if that comment will make sense to everyone, but I won't say too much more about it other than if I was a livestock farmer, I I wouldn't lose too much of my livelihood to freaking flying rats regardless of what the government tried to tell me.


I do own a few cattle , and yes your post makes perfect sense, and I know exactly what you mean, and now it is my turn to not say much more.


----------



## Bill G

Bubster said:


> Here in my part of WV the dang ravens have become a huge headache for sheep farmers and even cattle farmers.Ravens will easily kill a lamb,and will pluck the eyes from a newborn calf if momma aint around. I used to have 4 ravens around my house,now I see about 50 at any given time. Smart birds for sure,and we can't legally shoot them like we can crows.


Are they ravens or are they black vultures? I would talk you your sate Farm Burea office as they have pushed for legally killing black vultures and are getting sates to approve it. 








Black vultures are eating cows alive. Now some farmers can legally shoot the protected birds.


Until this month, it was difficult for Indiana farmers to legally kill black vultures that were eating their cows alive. A new program changes that.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> I don't know, but if I was a sheep or cattle farmer and the ravens posed a problem to my livestock, I would take "some kind" of action. I'd have to do some research first, and see why the ravens were protected. But if I was losing animals, at least I don't think I'd have to worry about coming across a "collared" raven. I don't know if that comment will make sense to everyone, but I won't say too much more about it other than if I was a livestock farmer, I I wouldn't lose too much of my livelihood to freaking flying rats regardless of what the government tried to tell me.


If you shoot a collared one you toss it in the ravine with the rest. That would not worry me one bit


----------



## Bubster

Bill G said:


> Are they ravens or are they black vultures? I would talk you your sate Farm Burea office as they have pushed for legally killing black vultures and are getting sates to approve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black vultures are eating cows alive. Now some farmers can legally shoot the protected birds.
> 
> 
> Until this month, it was difficult for Indiana farmers to legally kill black vultures that were eating their cows alive. A new program changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


These are ravens,but yes the black vulture is here too. We call them "black headed buzzards". They do the same thing as the ravens.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> If you shoot a collared one you toss it in the ravine with the rest. That would not worry me one bit


Ya, I'm not a "go off half-cocked" kind of guy. I would first see why they are protected, but I also don't see how you're not able to make the problem go away if they're hurting your livelihood. Normally you're allowed to remedy the problem if a predator is hurting/killing your livestock.


----------



## Bubster

Bill G said:


> If you shoot a collared one you toss it in the ravine with the rest. That would not worry me one bit


Not me of course,but I do know a few people who have shot some very large crows.


----------



## Bubster

Bubster said:


> These are ravens,but yes the black vulture is here too. We call them "black headed buzzards". They do the same thing as the ravens.





Bill G said:


> Are they ravens or are they black vultures? I would talk you your sate Farm Burea office as they have pushed for legally killing black vultures and are getting sates to approve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black vultures are eating cows alive. Now some farmers can legally shoot the protected birds.
> 
> 
> Until this month, it was difficult for Indiana farmers to legally kill black vultures that were eating their cows alive. A new program changes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Did you notice the comment made by the first guy?Apparently a buzzard is worth more than a calf .


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> Ya, I'm not a "go off half-cocked" kind of guy. I would first see why they are protected, but I also don't see how you're not able to make the problem go away if they're hurting your livelihood. Normally you're allowed to remedy the problem if a predator is hurting/killing your livestock.


It is done on a daily basis all over the area and nothing is said. The "protected status" is valid in some cases but is a political ploy in others. In Illinois rattlesankes are protected. Do you think anyone has ever been prosecuted for killing one? I doubt it.


----------



## Bill G

Bubster said:


> Not me of course,but I do know a few people who have shot some very large crows.


That is fine. I have never had a problem admitting to doing things. As I have said in other posts I have a good relationship with our game warden and she knows how farming is. Her husband ...not so much.


----------



## Bill G

Bubster said:


> Did you notice the comment made by the first guy?Apparently a buzzard is worth more than a calf .


I see that. I would go a bit further and say he values wildlife above human life. He talks about there being too many people. Well do something! Stop talking and get a vasectomy. Stop stupidity one snip at a time.


----------



## sean donato

JustPlainJeff said:


> I don't know, but if I was a sheep or cattle farmer and the ravens posed a problem to my livestock, I would take "some kind" of action. I'd have to do some research first, and see why the ravens were protected. But if I was losing animals, at least I don't think I'd have to worry about coming across a "collared" raven. I don't know if that comment will make sense to everyone, but I won't say too much more about it other than if I was a livestock farmer, I I wouldn't lose too much of my livelihood to freaking flying rats regardless of what the government tried to tell me.


The Amish farmer down the lane from my parents house had a lot of chickens killed off by a hawk.(free range in the truest sense) It had nested in a tree near their one field. Hale had contacted the GW about having it removed and was basically told there was nothing he could directly do to the hawk... so the neighbor cut down every tree in and near the field. There's always a way to handle the issues.

Right after we moved into our house, we had sightings of a juvinal Mt lion around our immediate area. My uncle had found big cat prints around his pond and had a bunch of live stock go missing. plenty of neighbors had footage on trail cams of it too. My wife had quite a scare coming home the one evening, said she parked her car got out and felt like something was watching her. Turned around and shined her light over to the edge of the woods and saw 2 eyes light up just inside if the wood line. She got back in her car and called me. Took me about 20 minutes till I got home. Pulled in in my truck and did a quick scan of the woods with the head lights. Didn't see anything, but I had to agree with her, something just felt off. Got her in the house. After we got in I flipped all the outside lights on and caught that fricken cat running from the edge of our patio back into the woods. I had contacted the GW the next day and was officially told my loins don't exist in PA. so I told him, good, then I can shoot it. Which I was sternly told I was not allowed to shoot a Mt lion. Asked him how I couldn't shoot something that didn't exist? Got a blank stare from him. I left at that point. Few days later I ran into the Jr warden, and asked him about it, and he said the official stance is they don't exist in PA, but he had seen plenty of proof that we had one in our area. Said if it became more of an issue to dispatch it and just keep quite about it. I don't know if it moved to another area or one of the farmers or hicks shot it, but I haven't seen or heard of anyone sighting it recently. Coyotes are gonna be an issue here soon though. Keep hearing more of them at night. They have open season...


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> That is fine. I have never had a problem admitting to doing things. As I have said in other posts I have a good relationship with our game warden and she knows how farming is. Her husband ...not so much.


Well, I also wouldn't want to put her in a position of "having" to do something, because I was talking about her letting me slide on stuff either.


----------



## H-Ranch

Went to the neighbor's last night for a bonfire GTG - they were tossing brush, branches, and a few large poplar rounds in the fire pit. I had a beer and then went to get the ATV trailer loaded with seasoned maple and pine splits to make a proper fire. They were very appreciative as I don't think the brush would have lasted the evening. We left at midnight and they were still going strong. 

After lunch today I went back to pick up the empty trailer. But not wanting to waste an opportunity, I loaded it with splits from a few large rounds from the white oak windfall from last Monday.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> You've never heard the saying the fox in the hen house. They are awful their sneaky and attack at all hours of the day. My buddy up in Ontario has had countless chickens killed by them. Roosters will try their hardest but it's just going to prolong the inevitable that unless you get there with a 12 gauge a rooster is only going to slow a fox down not stop it. If I didn't have chickens I'd let them be. But once they know the chickens are there they are crafty and they will keep trying to find ways to circum the vent your fortification until they find a way in. It's best to just eliminate the problem before they find a way in.


Yep , Fox's are extremely stealthy predators . I remember one early morning I heard a commotion down at hen house , a weasel had gotten into the back window vent . I got there in time to chase it out . However forgot to investigate its entry point . I left for breakfast and within a hr , there was another ruckus at the hen house . No sooner do I get to the fence line then a Red fox was jumping out the back window vent that I had not investigated previously with a chicken in tow . Only loss the 1 bird however apparently the fox had been eyeing up the weasel activity & liked the odds on the chickens ! I never killed any Fox's rather potshots kept them at bay , since the coyote population had increased by then in the 70's & was knocking down their numbers accordingly .


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> Well, I also wouldn't want to put her in a position of "having" to do something, because I was talking about her letting me slide on stuff either.


She understands. She told me a story about a situation that occurred a good number of years ago that she got a bit of a stern warning on. She was working outside of this area and a farmer called her because he had a litter of young foxes that had no mother. Well when she arrived he admitted he shot the mother because he thought it was eating his chickens. He then found the babies. She said "why didn't you just kill them to". Well apparently her boss heard about what she had said and was not too happy. She says..what the he... was I supposed to tell him. He thought they were a danger to his livestock and he had every right to protect them" Guess what she is the boss now


----------



## svk

Wolves have been off and on the protected list. It’s a vicious cycle. They get delisted and then the lobbyists find some animal-rights leaning judge to put them back on the protected list. The last hunting season was 2014-I did successfully harvest one that year.

At this point in time the only way you can legally harvest a wolf in Minnesota is if you own farm animals and they are immediately a threat to the farm animal. There is a course of vigilante justice as well but it doesn’t seem to put a dent into them. There are just more and more of them every year.


----------



## svk

My former neighbor at my cabin trapped the heck out of the wolves in the 80s… Deer hunting was absolutely fabulous after the wolves were taken out. Course he was a dumb ass and went into the bar and bragged about it to everybody on the feds caught him. He ended up losing a bunch of stuff and his right to hunt and fish for several years. Can’t say I feel sorry for him as he had it coming.


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> slick paint job, dint see no dirt and no runs, neither...


Thanks , been doing paint and body work for a long time


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Wolves have been off and on the protected list. It’s a vicious cycle. They get delisted and then the lobbyists find some animal-rights leaning judge to put them back on the protected list. The last hunting season was 2014-I did successfully harvest one that year.
> 
> At this point in time the only way you can legally harvest a wolf in Minnesota is if you own farm animals and they are immediately a threat to the farm animal. There is a course of vigilante justice as well but it doesn’t seem to put a dent into them. There are just more and more of them every year.


They busted a guy just across the bridge from me a couple years ago that had snared , tanned and sold quite a few of them. There were also incidental catches of bobcat, deer, coyotes and even a couple bald eagles thrown into the mix.


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> They busted a guy just across the bridge from me a couple years ago that had snared , tanned and sold quite a few of them. There were also incidental catches of bobcat, deer, coyotes and even a couple bald eagles thrown into the mix.


Incidental? doubt that.  That probably ended with fed time


----------



## Lionsfan

Bill G said:


> Incidental? doubt that.  That probably ended with fed time


If you're targeting Timber Wolves, anything else you catch is consider "incidental". His fines were pretty steep, lost his possibility of ever having a license again (as if he gave a ****), but I don't recall how much time he got for it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Bill G said:


> a framer called her



Well, at least he could swing a hammer…


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> If you're targeting Timber Wolves, anything else you catch is consider "incidental". His fines were pretty steep, lost his possibility of ever having a license again (as if he gave a ****), but I don't recall how much time he got for it.


Well I have trapped my entire life and have a pretty good understanding of incidental catches. They do unfortunately occur. I have never, nor will I ever trap wolves but they are trapped using a dirt hole set and a coilspring trap. They are not baited and a lure is used as the attractant. In most situations that method prevents incidental catches. If one does occur since it is a leghold trap you can release the animal. I have released ones that were two small or not what I was after. Rarely you do catch a unintended species that is still leagal to take. I once got a baby beaver in a coon set. It actually drowned whereas a coon would not have as odd as that seems. They were in season so I kept it. I catch possums in coon sets every once in awhile and keep them as they are legal. In muskrat sets Dad used to get a few beaver and mink but both were legal. I caught one coon dog and of course turned him loose. Had the owner been responsible enough to put his information on the collar I would have brought the sacred guy home and called the owner but I just turned him loose. I have caught a few cats. Some are dispatched if I believe they are feral others are let go. Any idiot that cames he had a "incidental" catch of a deer or bald eagle is a bald face liar. The coyote and bobcat are possible and both legal here.


----------



## Bill G

mountainguyed67 said:


> Well, at least he could swing a hammer…


One of my common and frequent typo's


----------



## Lionsfan

Bill G said:


> Well I have trapped my entire life and have a pretty good understanding of incidental catches. They do unfortunately occur. I have never, nor will I ever trap wolves but they are trapped using a dirt hole set and a coilspring trap. They are not baited and a lure is used as the attractant. In most situations that method prevents incidental catches. If one does occur since it is a leghold trap you can release the animal. I have released ones that were two small or not what I was after. Rarely you do catch a unintended species that is still leagal to take. I once got a baby beaver in a coon set. It actually drowned whereas a coon would not have as odd as that seems. They were in season so I kept it. I catch possums in coon sets every once in awhile and keep them as they are legal. In muskrat sets Dad used to get a few beaver and mink but both were legal. I caught one coon dog and of course turned him loose. Had the owner been responsible enough to put his information on the collar I would have brought the sacred guy home and called the owner but I just turned him loose. I have caught a few cats. Some are dispatched if I believe they are feral others are let go. Any idiot that cames he had a "incidental" catch of a deer or bald eagle is a bald face liar. The coyote and bobcat are possible and both legal here.


I trapped for many years myself, maybe not to your level of expertise, but I've made my share of dirt holes, and I certainly understand how to properly construct one to catch a canine. He never set any footholds, all snares.


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> I trapped for many years myself, maybe not to your level of expertise, but I've made my share of dirt holes, and I certainly understand how to properly construct one to catch a canine. He never set any footholds, all snares.


I am NOT an expert at all. Never used a snare never will. I doubt they are legal here as I know they did not used to be. I hate conibears to but unfortunately this year I maybe forced to use them. I have used and have no issues with 330 conibears under the water for beaver as there is almost a zero chance of anything but a beaver. I do not like them in muskrat runs as some guys will clean out entire dens/houses.

I have always hated 220 dryland sets for coon because they are dog killers and will lead to incidental catches that cannot be released. The problem is my work schedule is such now that if I use legholds I would have to start running traps at 3AM. I get home in the afternoons at 3PM or a bit later and I am not a believer in an animal sitting in a leghold all day. It is cruel and leads to more chew outs. The trade off is 220s are dangerous so it limits where I can put them


----------



## Lionsfan

Bill G said:


> I am NOT an expert at all. Never used a snare never will. I doubt they are legal here as I know they did not used to be. I hate conibears to but unfortunately this year I maybe forced to use them. I have used and have no issues with 330 conibears under the water for beaver as there is almost a zero chance of anything but a beaver. I do not like them in muskrat runs as some guys will clean out entire dens/houses.
> 
> I have always hated 220 dryland sets for coon because they are dog killers and will lead to incidental catches that cannot be released. The problem is my work schedule is such now that if I use legholds I would have to start running traps at 3AM. I get home in the afternoons at 3PM or a bit later and I am not a believer in an animal sitting in a leghold all day. It is cruel and leads to more chew outs. The trade off is 220s are dangerous so it limits where I can put them


220's have to be 4ft. above the ground and in a box if set on dry land in Michigan, I've seen guys cut a couple notches in a square kitty litter box so a 220 will fit inside, you wire a bait /lure container in the bottom, and anchor them up in a tree 4 ft. off the ground. Never used them on dryland myself.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Anyone who allows wild animals to kill their farm animals and doesn't take action to stop it, deserves to lose them! Law or no law!

shoot, shovel and sutup!

SR


----------



## JustJeff

Maremma is the great Pyrenees looking sheepdog. A friend of mine has one and it looks lazy as heck but it protects the goats and chickens. It definitely kills coyotes and drags the carcass home. Coonhound will also go after anything in its realm.


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> 220's have to be 4ft. above the ground and in a box if set on dry land in Michigan, I've seen guys cut a couple notches in a square kitty litter box so a 220 will fit inside, you wire a bait /lure container in the bottom, and anchor them up in a tree 4 ft. off the ground. Never used them on dryland myself.


What are you trapping 4 ft up? I am not at all familar with your wildlife. Our coons are to lazy to climb. Cats (house) will definitely make the climb. Depending on placement coon dogs will jump up and get a "snap" Possums will never go up there. I understand the reasoning but seems a bit odd. As I said I am not a fan at all of 220 dryland sets. In fact I hate them. The problem is my neighbor's wife is feeding coons dog food and and her husband has asked me to thin them. He has no cats nor dogs. I have a doggie but he stays at my side in the Mule. This is the one year I have to use 220's

Is the 4ft law based on square inches? A 220 is 8" square. How about a 160 at 7" square, Here we have to completely submerge 330's as they are 10"


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> I trapped for many years myself, maybe not to your level of expertise, but I've made my share of dirt holes, and I certainly understand how to properly construct one to catch a canine. He never set any footholds, all snares.


Ditto here also gents , learned the trade as a youngster . Trapping is a great craft , unfortunately gave it up when the kids arrived !


----------



## 501Maico

Not a biggie compared to the other stories but I caught a fox on camera during daylight hours a couple of years ago. It or they have been making nightly trips on my property for years (including deer) but this is the only time I have seen it during the day.
Recently a large groundhog has showed up in the neighbors yard (where the fox is shown in first pic). The other day it came under the fence by my firewood pallets but quickly made a U-turn when it saw me.



On my property heading home.


----------



## farmer steve

I've lost chickens to foxes over the years. Got really pizzed off when one got "Rooster Cogburn". Took the 12 ga. and fox call out back where i found his remains . First fox that came to the call paid the price. Lots of foxes had the mange and when my dogs acquired the mange mites it was all out war.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> I've lost chickens to foxes over the years. Got really pizzed off when one got "Rooster Cogburn". Took the 12 ga. and fox call out back where i found his remains . First fox that came to the call paid the price. Lots of foxes had the mange and when my dogs acquired the mange mites it was all out war.


I'd call that pretty bold talk.............


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> I'd call that pretty bold talk.............


Life is tough and a man has to do what a man has to do.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My father was an amazing trapper, me not near as much, but I have caught both foxes and bobcat in my live traps, so I must have been paying attention at least a "little". lol

SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> Managed to get a second ATV trailer load from the storm damaged oak that I cleared from across the road on Monday. My helper today even cut a few small rounds with the chainsaw after some brief instructions. The last time I asked if she wanted to she wasn't ready, but this time she asked if she could. She also asked to split one of the 22" rounds so we could load it. It sure is more pleasant to have a willing assistant than to force them to help.
> View attachment 1015004


Testing out a two wheel drag behind wheel barrow I see. Nice post about ur helper. Still catching up on the 12.5 pages I missed over the long weekend.


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> I've lost chickens to foxes over the years. Got really pizzed off when one got "Rooster Cogburn". Took the 12 ga. and fox call out back where i found his remains . First fox that came to the call paid the price. Lots of foxes had the mange and when my dogs acquired the mange mites it was all out war.


The same goes for protecting your crops. Deer, raccoons, woodchucks and coyotes are all very destructive to a farmer. Deer and coyotes are the worst for destroying corn, pumpkins and beans.


----------



## Vtrombly

Here's pretty well the finished TLC of the splitter a couple of things to tie up but for the most part going well.


----------



## svk

My trapping experience is limited to beaver, skunk, coon, and groundhog. Did catch a duck in a 330 conibear set for beaver once but the duck was skinny enough to wiggle through the trap and just left a few feathers.

Guys who trap canine predators use snares up here. I’ve heard of them even catching deer in them unfortunately. But they do work well if set properly. I know guys who have done great on the coyotes with them.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Lots of foxes had the mange and when my dogs acquired the mange mites it was all out war.


Been having problems with the fireflies here, they're tearing up my screen. 
Any thoughts  .


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> The same goes for protecting your crops. Deer, raccoons, woodchucks and coyotes are all very destructive to a farmer. Deer and coyotes are the worst for destroying corn, pumpkins and beans.


Prolly lost close to 150 dozen or more sweet corn to the deer this year. At $5 a dozen it adds up. The Indian corn was just about as bad.Never had to much problem with the deer in the pumpkin patch. Not sure who mentioned about bucks and does and crop damage but most of the time I'm chasing bucks out of the corn.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Been having problems with the fireflies here, they're tearing up my screen.
> Any thoughts  .
> View attachment 1015339


Does that affect accuracy at all?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Does that affect accuracy at all?


I was gonna tell him to quit using the shotgun to relocate chipmunks. HB BTW.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Does that affect accuracy at all?


Not really, it's all about those ballistic tips on the 17HMR lol. I guess it does a bit when you start getting into the frame though.
Sure you know, when the mosquitoes are bad you don't remove the screen, most the yr that one isn't even installed though.


farmer steve said:


> I was gonna tell him to quit using the shotgun to relocate chipmunks. HB BTW.


Chipmunks I will go outside rather than thru the screen, they don't go far, coons and woodchuck you gotta go for it as soon as you get a shot.
I only have a 12ga, that would make a big mess .
I do have these though, and they work well on up close shots, but I rarely break out the 22's unless there are friends over.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> I'd call that pretty bold talk.............


Nah , not really when you take into account the time & energy FS devoted to his brood . I can understand his frustration & actions ! The mange scenerio alone justified his actions alone !


----------



## North by Northwest

farmer steve said:


> Prolly lost close to 150 dozen or more sweet corn to the deer this year. At $5 a dozen it adds up. The Indian corn was just about as bad.Never had to much problem with the deer in the pumpkin patch. Not sure who mentioned about bucks and does and crop damage but most of the time I'm chasing bucks out of the corn.


Yeah , bucks out of the corn & the does out of the orchards was my plight , never had a pumpkin patch lol


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Not really, it's all about those ballistic tips on the 17HMR lol. I guess it does a bit when you start getting into the frame though.
> Sure you know, when the mosquitoes are bad you don't remove the screen, most the yr that one isn't even installed though.
> 
> Chipmunks I will go outside rather than thru the screen, they don't go far, coons and woodchuck you gotta go for it as soon as you get a shot.
> I only have a 12ga, that would make a big mess .
> I do have these though, and they work well on up close shots, but I rarely break out the 22's unless there are friends over.
> View attachment 1015370


BB caps ! I haven't seen them in 50 yrs !


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> Not really, it's all about those ballistic tips on the 17HMR lol. I guess it does a bit when you start getting into the frame though.
> Sure you know, when the mosquitoes are bad you don't remove the screen, most the yr that one isn't even installed though.
> 
> Chipmunks I will go outside rather than thru the screen, they don't go far, coons and woodchuck you gotta go for it as soon as you get a shot.
> I only have a 12ga, that would make a big mess .
> I do have these though, and they work well on up close shots, but I rarely break out the 22's unless there are friends over.
> View attachment 1015370


No offense but that 22 bird shot is highly ineffective. I know you said up close shots but even then it is ineffective. I had a nest of pigeons in the ceiling of the basement of my barn. They were deficating all over everything so it was time for permanent expulsion. I did not want to shoot through the floor so I used 22BS. I got the barrell tip about 8 feet away and popped one . There was another behind it and they both fell. Neither was a clean kill and I had to shoot each again point blank. It has it's place but it's place is limited.


----------



## MustangMike

They used to make 22 rifles with smooth bore tapered shot shell barrels for those shot. They threw the shot much better than a rifled barrel.

Have not seen one in decades. They used to let us try to break clay pigeons with them up at Boy Scout camp, but that activity has long since disappeared.

They still have regular 22s, but NY now has stupid age restrictions.

Imagine, you are not allowed to learn how to shoot until you are old enough to hunt ... makes no sense to me.


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> Nah , not really when you take into account the time & energy FS devoted to his brood . I can understand his frustration & actions ! The mange scenerio alone justified his actions alone !


You've never seen True Grit?? You seem like a John Wayne kinda' man!


----------



## Bill G

MustangMike said:


> They used to make 22 rifles with smooth bore tapered shot shell barrels for those shot. They threw the shot much better than a rifled barrel.
> 
> Have not seen one in decades. They used to let us try to break clay pigeons with them up at Boy Scout camp, but that activity has long since disappeared.
> 
> They still have regular 22s, but NY now has stupid age restrictions.
> 
> Imagine, you are not allowed to learn how to shoot until you are old enough to hunt ... makes no sense to me.


What age are you talking about?


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Been having problems with the fireflies here, they're tearing up my screen.
> Any thoughts  .
> View attachment 1015339


Looks like that screen is ready for the shotgun now.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Finally caught up on the posts. At ease, carry on, smoke em if u got em.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> You've never seen Rooster Cogburn?? You seem like a John Wayne kinda' man!


Yeah, thats me rootin tootin reins in my mouth 30-30 saddle gun in one hand & double action 45 in the other .


----------



## North by Northwest

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like that screen is ready for the shotgun now.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> They used to make 22 rifles with smooth bore tapered shot shell barrels for those shot. They threw the shot much better than a rifled barrel.
> 
> Have not seen one in decades. They used to let us try to break clay pigeons with them up at Boy Scout camp, but that activity has long since disappeared.
> 
> They still have regular 22s, but NY now has stupid age restrictions.
> 
> Imagine, you are not allowed to learn how to shoot until you are old enough to hunt ... makes no sense to me.


They started an apprentice stewardship program here were underage teens can hunt when accompanied by a legal hunter . I agree with what your saying Mike , I myself was out hunting squirrels & partridge much younger than the legal age of 15 back in the 60's . However I must admit kids back then were much more responsible in many ways . Some of the new generation self entitled air heads today , would be scary in the bush with a loaded clip or magazine brother.  No all but perhaps , however enough to wreak havoc none the less !


----------



## MustangMike

North by Northwest said:


> ah, thats me rootin tootin reins in my mouth 30-30 saddle gun


Model 92 was never chambered in 30-30, it was short pistol cartridges.

Was really just a scaled down Model 86, light weight and handy, and able to shoot the same round as your revolver.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> Model 92 was never chambered in 30-30, it was short pistol cartridges.
> 
> Was really just a scaled down Model 86, light weight and handy, and able to shoot the same round as your revolver.


Don't recall the movie that well , just that he filled his fists & the lead was flying brother ! 30 cal , 32 , or 38 . 1975 was a few yrs ago lol.


----------



## MustangMike

The gun laws in NY change so fast, and are so non sensical, that it is hard to keep track of them.

I believe you can hunt when you are 12 but cannot shoot until you are 12 (not even a high-power air rifle).

I can let someone shoot my handgun if they are 18, 19 or 20, but not if they are 21 unless they have their own piston permit!!!

I am now not allowed to give a grandchild a semi auto 22 rifle unless they are 21 and have a permit (but they can have a pump action shotgun)!

My head hurts!


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> The gun laws in NY change so fast, and are so non sensical, that it is hard to keep track of them.
> 
> I believe you can hunt when you are 12 but cannot shoot until you are 12 (not even a high-power air rifle).
> 
> I can let someone shoot my handgun if they are 18, 19 or 20, but not if they are 21 unless they have their own piston permit!!!
> 
> I am now not allowed to give a grandchild a semi auto 22 rifle unless they are 21 and have a permit (but they can have a pump action shotgun)!
> 
> My head hurts!


You can hunt @ 12 but not shoot ? @ 12 that's counterproductive !


----------



## MustangMike

The Model 92 was always "slicker" to lever than a Model 94 (which was the first to chamber the 30-30 smokeless powder round).

Most were made in 44-40, but it was also offered in 38-40 and 32-20. Ironically, despite the anemic cartridges it was chambered in, the action was actually stronger than the Model 94. Being as these were all short pistol cartridges; it held a lot of rounds.


----------



## MustangMike

We finally had a good rain here today. Everything had been missing us, we are dry as heck, and even this one arrived many hours after they predicted.

But it has rained all night and all day, and not expected to stop till tomorrow, so that is good.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> The Model 92 was always "slicker" to lever than a Model 94 (which was the first to chamber the 30-30 smokeless powder round).
> 
> Most were made in 44-40, but it was also offered in 38-40 and 32-20. Ironically, despite the anemic cartridges it was chambered in, the action was actually stronger than the Model 94. Being as these were all short pistol cartridges; it held a lot of rounds.


Yeah the 1894 Winchester Saddle gun Carbine was 30-30 rifle cartridge . The lighter Saddle ring Carbine Model 92 & 94 shot the ..38-40 & .44-40 handgun rounds . My Uncle had a Marlin in 32-20 mostly a coyote caliber or deer up close & personal rifle . I think it was his go to Skunk & Porcupine killer !


----------



## MustangMike

Was up at the Cabin on Sat + Sun, came home before Monday as heavy rain was predicted for up there, and the roads can become flooded in the mountainous areas.

Got a nice pic of a Sunset for ya, and we did cut some Cherry rounds that need to be split. Always better to let them dry a bit first.

I also dropped a good size Cherry for a next-door neighbor who was lacking a large saw, but no pics.

My ATV is down at the moment, and my SILs also had some issues.


----------



## North by Northwest

I'am happy I do not frequent NY State on a hunt. , those are strange hunting Reg's for sure Mike . I can see why you where mentioning your frustration earlier within the 22 caliber rifle issue .


----------



## MustangMike

My Granddaughter is posing with my target.

No, no, that is not her first shot with a 22, she is not old enough to shoot.

I also pre-fabbed a shooting bench while still home that we assembled when we were up there, and my Daughter set up and installed a remote trail cam that we can retrieve from home ... we are going high tech!!!


----------



## sundance

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah, thats me rootin tootin reins in my mouth 30-30 saddle gun in one hand & double action 45 in the other .


30-30? Maybe try 44-40. Double action 45? Maybe a single action Peacemaker? 
Did they have a separate release for Canada?


----------



## North by Northwest

sundance said:


> 30-30? Maybe try 44-40. Double action 45? Maybe a single action Peacemaker?
> Did they have a separate release for Canada?


S&W Schofield 1878 & Colt Lightning both offered in Double Action .45. P.S. Colt Special Service .45 Revolver was the Primary Handgun of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## sundance

North by Northwest said:


> S&W Schofield 1878 & Colt Lightning both offered in Double Action .45. P.S. Colt Special Service .45 Revolver was the Primary Handgun of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police


Most aware that double action 45's existed, but Rooster Cogburn certainly wasn't using one!


----------



## North by Northwest

sundance said:


> Most aware that double action 45's existed, but Rooster Cogburn certainly wasn't using one!


How would you know what Rooster had , you were busy in Mexico with Butch Cassidy


----------



## sundance

North by Northwest said:


> How would you know what Rooster had , you were busy in Mexico with Butch Cassidy


That was Bolivia.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> HB BTW.


Thanks!


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Prolly lost close to 150 dozen or more sweet corn to the deer this year. At $5 a dozen it adds up. The Indian corn was just about as bad.Never had to much problem with the deer in the pumpkin patch. Not sure who mentioned about bucks and does and crop damage but most of the time I'm chasing bucks out of the corn.


We have seen the deer go from pumpkin to pumpkin taking a nibble out of quite a few dozen. The next day we inspected the damage and ended the problem. The corn damage is just as bad.


----------



## svk

“Sheriff, why do you carry a .45?”

“Well ma’am I carry a .45 because they don’t make a .46!”


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> They started an apprentice stewardship program here were underage teens can hunt when accompanied by a legal hunter . I agree with what your saying Mike , I myself was out hunting squirrels & partridge much younger than the legal age of 15 back in the 60's . However I must admit kids back then were much more responsible in many ways . Some of the new generation self entitled air heads today , would be scary in the bush with a loaded clip or magazine brother.  No all but perhaps , however enough to wreak havoc none the less !


It sure seems some states have some odd laws. In Illinois I really do not think there is a legal age. If you are hunting you must have completed hunter safety education and be in close proximity to someone with a valid FOID card. That is a Firearm Owners Identification Card is. If you are just shooting all you need is to be supervised by a FOID card holder.

I have seen kids that were 8 at at hunter safety class


----------



## Bill G

MustangMike said:


> The gun laws in NY change so fast, and are so non sensical, that it is hard to keep track of them.
> 
> I believe you can hunt when you are 12 but cannot shoot until you are 12 (not even a high-power air rifle).
> 
> I can let someone shoot my handgun if they are 18, 19 or 20, but not if they are 21 unless they have their own piston permit!!!
> 
> I am now not allowed to give a grandchild a semi auto 22 rifle unless they are 21 and have a permit (but they can have a pump action shotgun)!
> 
> My head hurts!


I would advise you to contact your local YSSA (youth shooting sports association) or the state 4-H shooting sports association, I read some internet crap on New York having the 11/12 yaer old rule but I have a feeling there is a workaround using a certified YSSA instructor.


----------



## MustangMike

So parents and grandparents are no longer allowed to teach kids to shoot, you need a YSSA!!! I guess we should hire one to ride along.

Do we have to feed them?


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> They used to make 22 rifles with smooth bore tapered shot shell barrels for those shot. They threw the shot much better than a rifled barrel.
> 
> Have not seen one in decades. They used to let us try to break clay pigeons with them up at Boy Scout camp, but that activity has long since disappeared.
> 
> They still have regular 22s, but NY now has stupid age restrictions.
> 
> Imagine, you are not allowed to learn how to shoot until you are old enough to hunt ... makes no sense to me.


I had a single shot smooth bore Remington 22. Very effective rat gun. Was deadly to 20 ish feet. Dispatched many birds and varmint with it in my youth. Just recently let my younger brother borrow it. He loves it for the same reasons. Kills the rodent and doesn't kill your walls.


----------



## Bill G

MustangMike said:


> So parents and grandparents are no longer allowed to teach kids to shoot, you need a YSSA!!! I guess we should hire one to ride along.
> 
> Do we have to feed them?


That is not what I said. I said to contact a instructor for a workaround. It is your choice. Here as much as you may want your 8 year old to hunt they must complete the class under the direction of a certified instructor, It takes one night and one day. I do not think that is a lot as I have watched many a child come through THAT NEEDED IT. If you choose not to contract them that is your choice. YSSA and 4-H are keeping the youth shooting sports alive in a safe manner.

Bill


----------



## MustangMike

NY does not let anyone under 12 hunt, at least not big game. And even that is County by County. My County allows it this year, but did not last year.


----------



## MustangMike

The age to hunt anything in NY is 12, and only if the County allows it.






Hunting Age In Ny (Here Are The Facts) – Goenthusiast







goenthusiast.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

With the drought, people are putting water out for wildlife. And getting some good pictures. This poster said four other bucks came along with this one.


----------



## JustPlainJeff

Bill G said:


> That is not what I said. I said to contact a instructor for a workaround. It is your choice. Here as much as you may want your 8 year old to hunt they must complete the class under the direction of a certified instructor, It takes one night and one day. I do not think that is a lot as I have watched many a child come through THAT NEEDED IT. If you choose not to contract them that is your choice. YSSA and 4-H are keeping the youth shooting sports alive in a safe manner.
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill, I think you need to find another thread to find.. You claim to be a teacher at some point, but you can't spell to save your life. This thread has a lot of friendly people involved in it, but you're not one of them


----------



## sean donato

Morning gents, 
chicken coop is coming along slowly. I cut a few windows in the front side last evening. Reused and old wooden sliding window I got off the side of the road. Turned one big window into two little windows. Looks ok. I have to finish the trim. The wife decided she want windows in the back, door and the far little wall.  told her if I would have known how many windows she want, I would have left the roof off the coop, lol. I have some plenty glass that I'll try to integrate into the door, amd possibly the back side. I'm doubting about the need to window on the little wall. I'll get some pics tonight of the rain isn't bad.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> Morning gents,
> chicken coop is coming along slowly. I cut a few windows in the front side last evening. Reused and old wooden sliding window I got off the side of the road. Turned one big window into two little windows. Looks ok. I have to finish the trim. The wife decided she want windows in the back, door and the far little wall.  told her if I would have known how many windows she want, I would have left the roof off the coop, lol. I have some plenty glass that I'll try to integrate into the door, amd possibly the back side. I'm doubting about the need to window on the little wall. I'll get some pics tonight of the rain isn't bad.


I like eggs. Have 2 every morning.


----------



## Bill G

JustPlainJeff said:


> Hey Bill, I think you need to find another thread to find.. You claim to be a teacher at some point, but you can't spell to save your life. This thread has a lot of friendly people involved in it, but you're not one of them


Your a nice guy. Yes I get in a hurry and I neglect to go back and check my spelling and grammar or auto-correct auto injects. I never taught English, never will. I am glad you are here to provide insults and negativity when you do not agree with what I say. The great thing is in the USA we do not have to agree but we do not need to insult people either. I guess you do not agree with that though. I wish you a glorious morning.


----------



## svk

Treated myself to a birthday gift yesterday…270 Weatherby mag with a 30 mm long distance scope. 

I wanted a flat shooting rifle set up for long distance shooting for a long time and didn’t want to separate the Redfield 3 to 9 off of my dad’s 7MM Weatherby (as to keep it in the condition he left it) to upgrade so this is perfect.

My ex (who is the poster child of frivolous spending) always gave me a hard time because I bought a birthday gift for myself. Call me shallow, but I’ve been called worse lol.

Came with 50 rounds of 130 grain Barnes TSX bullets.


----------



## 501Maico

Snake was on the gravel floor next to a metal wall so I chose .22 bird shot. It almost vaporized its head but it was close range.


----------



## North by Northwest

sundance said:


> That was Bolivia.


Nah , that's what's your smokin !


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> We have seen the deer go from pumpkin to pumpkin taking a nibble out of quite a few dozen. The next day we inspected the damage and ended the problem. The corn damage is just as bad.


Happy we never planted for pumpkins , it was hectic enough chasing them out of the orchards. The damage to the trees was serious !


----------



## North by Northwest

501Maico said:


> Snake was on the gravel floor next to a metal wall so I chose .22 bird shot. It vaporized its head but it was close range.
> 
> View attachment 1015472


What species of snake , rattler ?


----------



## Bill G

501Maico said:


> Snake was on the gravel floor next to a metal wall so I chose .22 bird shot. It vaporized its head but it was close range.
> 
> View attachment 1015472


What kind is it? Looks like a rattle on its tail


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> Treated myself to a birthday gift yesterday…270 Weatherby mag with a 30 mm long distance scope.
> 
> I wanted a flat shooting rifle set up for long distance shooting for a long time and didn’t want to separate the Redfield 3 to 9 off of my dad’s 7MM Weatherby (as to keep it in the condition he left it) to upgrade so this is perfect.
> 
> My ex (who is the poster child of frivolous spending) always gave me a hard time because I bought a birthday gift for myself. Call me shallow, but I’ve been called worse lol.
> 
> Came with 50 rounds of 130 grain Barnes TSX bullets.
> View attachment 1015459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015458


Congrats brother beautiful Rifle , what's it's 1st extended victim ?


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Happy we never planted for pumpkins , it was hectic enough chasing them out of the orchards. The damage to the trees was serious !


I know they like apples but apparently not mine. I got about 4 apple trees that have had a huge fruit set this year. They have dropped a large amount and I never see deer around.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice gun Steve, what make scope?

Hope it shoots well for you, reloading it will likely save you lots of coin!

I'm using the Barnes tipped (TTSX) bullets in 3 of my guns, they seem to prefer them over the original TSX hollow points. (30-06, 300 Win Mag, 270 Win Short Mag).

I have my 270 Win Short Mag for the long-distance stuff. Not quite as hot as what you have, but close enough!

My 300 Win Mag will shoot just as flat (as my 270 short mag), but the 270 is lighter and has less recoil.


----------



## North by Northwest

WoodAbuser said:


> I like eggs. Have 2 every morning.


Watch that back window , dam weasels or in my case fox , seem to have an infinity for B&E through them lol , sneaky critters that they are . Happy Wifey , Happy Lifey brother's !


----------



## MustangMike

North by Northwest said:


> Seriously ?


Yep, you just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> I know they like apples but apparently not mine. I got about 4 apple trees that have had a huge fruit set this year. They have dropped a large amount and I never see deer around.


Yeah it funny that way , perhaps their natural food source , or in your case Bill other food plots are just more to their liking . We planted corn as I stated , that the Bucks hit on occasion , however nothing like the dam does & the apples. One year, my grandmother suggested lettuce , that was a mistake the darn rabbits loved that !


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> You've never seen True Grit?? You seem like a John Wayne kinda' man!


That's nuthin padner , otta see me on the Pool tables in Cheboygan brother !


----------



## 501Maico

MustangMike said:


> Yep, you just can't make this stuff up!


Heads are exploding here in Maryland too.


----------



## 501Maico

North by Northwest said:


> What species of snake , rattler ?





Bill G said:


> What kind is it? Looks like a rattle on its tail


Yes, female timber rattler.


----------



## Bill G

501Maico said:


> Yes, female timber rattler.


Looks a perfect one ......as it is a dead one. In my world the only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> Model 92 was never chambered in 30-30, it was short pistol cartridges.
> 
> Was really just a scaled down Model 86, light weight and handy, and able to shoot the same round as your revolver.


44-40 was a favorite caliber for the Big hoop Saddle Carbine as was the 32-40 & 38-55 in the longer Model 94 . Actually Mike I was just being contrite within Lionsfan comment to me being the John Wayne type lol. I 'm not a movie buff , so you will have to bear with me . I realize that the film portral was supposedly around 1860 in the Oklahoma territory , although actual footage was from somewhere in Oregon . So yeah that would rule out the 30-30 long cartridge round which was not manufacturered until 1895 . Actually , prefer my current Marlin 460 Big-bore over any of the smaller caliber Carbines for my uses , but having 10 + rounds available is nice. . Now lets work on the NY State Hunting Policies & Regulations brother ...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> <Political commentary has been deleted..>​


I like those signs that say something to the effect of “guns are welcome but good marksmanship is requested”


----------



## SS396driver

Few places here already have posted . This is my local welding shop


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> chicken coop is coming along slowly.



Speaking of which, do you know why chicken coops can only have 2 doors?

(If they had 4 doors they would be chicken sedans).

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

^^^^^


----------



## rarefish383

I bought a couple tickets to the local VFD Gun Bash by my place in WV. I was looking at the prizes which range from a $25,000 side by side to $10,000 in cash to a Stihl 500. Of course a bunch of guns too. I was joking and said with my luck I'd win another chainsaw? Then I thought I saw something about the 500 being a pretty good saw. Would I like it better than my 660? I really like the 660.


----------



## svk

In Minnesota it’s the opposite… Carry going anywhere you want except for in a school or a federal building. A post office is considered a federal building. Any privately owned business that says guns are banned has no jurisdiction. The only exception to this is if they ask you to leave because you are armed and you refuse to leave then you can be charged with trespassing.


----------



## rarefish383

This weeks scrounge. It's hard to get it into perspective, but I don't think my 45" bar will go through the big log 15' up.


----------



## rarefish383

There are still 5 stubs 20' high standing where the big one snapped them off. One of the Oak stubs is a good 24" at chest height.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Speaking of which, do you know why chicken coops can only have 2 doors?
> 
> (If they had 4 doors they would be chicken sedans).
> 
> Philbert


Since my cousin has grand kids he calls almost every day with kiddie jokes. Most I read in the "Highlites" magazine when I was a kiddie, they just keep repeating them. I'm going to call him right now and ask him that one?


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> I bought a couple tickets to the local VFD Gun Bash by my place in WV. I was looking at the prizes which range from a $25,000 side by side to $10,000 in cash to a Stihl 500. Of course a bunch of guns too. I was joking and said with my luck I'd win another chainsaw? Then I thought I saw something about the 500 being a pretty good saw. Would I like it better than my 660? I really like the 660.


I know allot of pros that swear by the 500I and also the newest husky's. I can see their place in the pro world for sure. They will start and run in almost any weather. So when your running a business it makes sense that when they need them they will start. And they usually have a place that services them and have a revolving door of saws going in and out. For me I think where I start to get a little Leary of the newer mtronic and autotune saws is I'm not a pro. I'm a firewood/hobby guy and the problem with that is when those saws go down allot of the time it needs a computer reset or something that it needs to be plugged in to fix. And at least in my area only certain dealers have the software to work on them because its not free to the end user. So that would translate into me having to drive an hour or more to fid a dealer that works on them. The warranty is so short on them I have no idea why the software is not a free download they are not covering it out of warranty anyhow release it free to those out of warranty and put a disclaimer on it that not responsible for damage etc. That's where I'm at anyway a 2 screw carb I'm not dead in the woods. Not that I would be without a backup but it still is a headache.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I know allot of pros that swear by the 500I and also the newest husky's. I can see their place in the pro world for sure. They will start and run in almost any weather. So when your running a business it makes sense that when they need them they will start. And they usually have a place that services them and have a revolving door of saws going in and out. For me I think where I start to get a little Leary of the newer mtronic and autotune saws is I'm not a pro. I'm a firewood/hobby guy and the problem with that is when those saws go down allot of the time it needs a computer reset or something that it needs to be plugged in to fix. And at least in my area only certain dealers have the software to work on them because its not free to the end user. So that would translate into me having to drive an hour or more to fid a dealer that works on them. The warranty is so short on them I have no idea why the software is not a free download they are not covering it out of warranty anyhow release it free to those out of warranty and put a disclaimer on it that not responsible for damage etc. That's where I'm at anyway a 2 screw carb I'm not dead in the woods. Not that I would be without a backup but it still is a headache.


I have about 70 saws and play heck trying to keep 10 running at any given time. I was just wondering if I was going to fall in love with it, if I won it, or take the CASH instead?


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> I have about 70 saws and play heck trying to keep 10 running at any given time. I was just wondering if I was going to fall in love with it, if I won it, or take the CASH instead?


 So I think part of that then is probably to make a phone call to the local Stihl dealer in your area and see if they have the capability to work on the 500I. Allot of times if they don't sell allot of the newer ones or those models the location wont spend the money to send their techs to get the training on them. So I think that would be a huge factor in your being happy with it that you have the help in town to be able to utilize that no fuss aspect of the saw. If they don't service them and the nearest dealer that works on 500I in your area is an hour away I would run with the cash in hand.


----------



## MustangMike

Hollywood often plays loose with the facts. Model 92s were used a lot because they were still in production, and the slick action helped to facilitate impressive feats. Chuck Connor's (the Rifleman) loop lever had a bolt that activated the trigger when the action was operated, allowing for really fast shooting w/o pinching your finger! They also looked enough like the guns that were actually available earlier that Hollywood just used them a lot.

They would also remove the fore end wood to impersonate a Henry rifle.

The model 92 would also hold about 12 shots. They are currently made in .357, 44 mag and 45 Colt long. Sometimes, I really wish I had one, but don't really need one.


----------



## MustangMike

I modified 2 Ruger magazines today to accommodate the 338-06 round. They were originally designed to work with the 30-06

It was a lot of work, the new round is pinched for the whole distance. (It is a rotary magazine). I'm glad I did not try to go with a 35 Whalen, would have been even more work!

You have to take them apart to do the grinding. After doing the 1st one and getting it to work, I went to do the one that came in the new rifle. Don't you know they changed the whole darn thing! I had to access it from different directions and use different profile heads on the grinder.

Good thing I have a large collection of grinding tools from porting chainsaw cylinders, or I would have never been able to do it.

On the older magazine I tightened the spring an additional turn to lift the heavier bullets. The newer magazine was a very different set up, so I did not fully take it apart as I was not sure how I would get it back together. The new magazine probably works better than the old one as they both came from the factory, but after giving the spring an extra turn the old magazine works better. They changed the location of the pivot point, and how it comes apart. Both of them should work now.

So, I have the new rifle, dies, a loaded box of bullets, 2 modified magazines, the scope and scope mounts, and a sling on order.

Just waiting for the barrel, which unfortunately is likely months away, to complete the project. I'm like a little kid, I hate waiting!


----------



## Sierra_rider

rarefish383 said:


> I bought a couple tickets to the local VFD Gun Bash by my place in WV. I was looking at the prizes which range from a $25,000 side by side to $10,000 in cash to a Stihl 500. Of course a bunch of guns too. I was joking and said with my luck I'd win another chainsaw? Then I thought I saw something about the 500 being a pretty good saw. Would I like it better than my 660? I really like the 660.


I've got both the 500 and an 066. If I hadn't machined and ported my 066, I don't think it would stand out much from the 500. I'd argue that a stock 660 has less chain speed than a 500, until it can get into a log large enough for the torque of the 660 to take over. The late 066 like mine, or a 660 do wake up will with some cylinder work...but if I was comparing stock saws, I'd prefer the power characteristics of the 500.

Even with my modded 066, the sizable weight difference has me picking the 500 over the 066 the vast majority of the time. The only time I know pick the 066 is if I want to run a 36" bar to cut a large tree that I don't have to walk too far to get to. The 500 might be a tad slower in a big cut, but, overall, I'm able to work faster with it.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I modified 2 Ruger magazines today to accommodate the 338-06 round. They were originally designed to work with the 30-06
> 
> It was a lot of work, the new round is pinched for the whole distance. (It is a rotary magazine). I'm glad I did not try to go with a 35 Whalen, would have been even more work!
> 
> You have to take them apart to do the grinding. After doing the 1st one and getting it to work, I went to do the one that came in the new rifle. Don't you know they changed the whole darn thing! I had to access it from different directions and use different profile heads on the grinder.
> 
> Good thing I have a large collection of grinding tools from porting chainsaw cylinders, or I would have never been able to do it.
> 
> On the older magazine I tightened the spring an additional turn to lift the heavier bullets. The newer magazine was a very different set up, so I did not fully take it apart as I was not sure how I would get it back together. The new magazine probably works better than the old one as they both came from the factory, but after giving the spring an extra turn the old magazine works better. They changed the location of the pivot point, and how it comes apart. Both of them should work now.
> 
> So, I have the new rifle, dies, a loaded box of bullets, 2 modified magazines, the scope and scope mounts, and a sling on order.
> 
> Just waiting for the barrel, which unfortunately is likely months away, to complete the project. I'm like a little kid, I hate waiting!


That’s awesome. Remind me of which action you’re using for this gun?

I want to have a 338–06. Correction I should say I want a gun chambered in every caliber for both the ‘08 and ‘06 families at some point. Right now I’ve got .243, 7-08, 308, and 338 federal in the 308 family as well as 30-06 and 35 Whelen Ackley Improved in the 06’ family.

Today I ordered five scARy black pew pews with sequential serial numbers. Better stock up while the price is right and the law allows.


----------



## Vtrombly

Well looks like I'm going to need the help of one of my co workers. Got out my pioneer P41 tonight an was going through it and I have the dreaded cracked intake block. So my idea is I'll take it off and take it into work and we can design it up in cad and output it into an iges file and then send it home with one of the guys that have an advanced 3d printer and get one made up. If it works it should hold up for quite awhile vs an old stock replacement that is bound to crack also.


----------



## MustangMike

Steve, I don't think I shared, but I'm going to use a Ruger American Rifle because I like the way they feel, because they really reduce felt recoil, and because I found a brand new one on GunBroker (in 30-06) for only $405! (I was surprised I won the bid!)

I've got a 24" stainless barrel with helical fluting on order from Shaw's. They said about 16 weeks, so I still have about 15 to go. (They had $75 off over Labor Day WE). The matte stainless barrel should look good with a black synthetic stock. It will be a real hunting gun, not a collecible.

This thing came together for me kinda unexpectedly, as I did not think I would find the gun, barrel and dies all available at the same time. Midway had a few sets of the dies, from Lee, in stock! I also managed to acquire both 200 grain and 225 grain bullets. I loaded some 200s first just to make the magazine modifications and for break in and sight in.

I also got lucky and found some CFE 223 powder, and I already had some H-380. The CFE 223 looks to be best with 185 and 200 grain bullets, and the H-380 with the 225s. CFE 223 also works great in my 223 and is supposed to be great in the 308 and 22-250.

The Hodgdon website shows CFE 223 giving the 22-250 about 150 FPS more than any other powder, putting it on par with a 220 Swift! I'm hoping it also works well in my Swift, but they have not published any loads for it. I may "extrapolate"!


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> Happy we never planted for pumpkins , it was hectic enough chasing them out of the orchards. The damage to the trees was serious !


There is an Orchard near me that is owned by monks. They hire a guy to come in and cull the deer.


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> There is an Orchard near me that is owned by monks. They hire a guy to come in and cull the deer.


Yeah , as a youngin (8-10) my Grandmother would advise the deer are in the Orchard again ! Off I went with my pellet gun . Later , it got serious & brought .410 guage with rocksalt . Eventually on my 15 th birthday it elevated to 12 ga. with buckshot , it became a annual thing , just part of the job of having a farm .  Always had Venision hanging in the root cellar after that !


----------



## 501Maico

rarefish383 said:


> Since my cousin has grand kids he calls almost every day with kiddie jokes. Most I read in the "Highlites" magazine when I was a kiddie, they just keep repeating them. I'm going to call him right now and ask him that one?


For some reason I felt a twinge of tooth and butt hurt when I read your post.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Nice gun Steve, what make scope?
> 
> Hope it shoots well for you, reloading it will likely save you lots of coin!
> 
> I'm using the Barnes tipped (TTSX) bullets in 3 of my guns, they seem to prefer them over the original TSX hollow points. (30-06, 300 Win Mag, 270 Win Short Mag).
> 
> I have my 270 Win Short Mag for the long-distance stuff. Not quite as hot as what you have, but close enough!
> 
> My 300 Win Mag will shoot just as flat (as my 270 short mag), but the 270 is lighter and has less recoil.


Really been liking the ttsx and the Sierra tipped game king bullets myself. Currently using the ttsx I'm my 458 socom, 338wm. I have a load worked up for my 300wm in ttsx and the tgk. I did buy some honady v-max(factory loads) that I really like in in my .223 wyld. Very effective coyote deterant.


SS396driver said:


> Few places here already have posted . This is my local welding shop View attachment 1015536


That's a place I'd do business with!


Vtrombly said:


> I know allot of pros that swear by the 500I and also the newest husky's. I can see their place in the pro world for sure. They will start and run in almost any weather. So when your running a business it makes sense that when they need them they will start. And they usually have a place that services them and have a revolving door of saws going in and out. For me I think where I start to get a little Leary of the newer mtronic and autotune saws is I'm not a pro. I'm a firewood/hobby guy and the problem with that is when those saws go down allot of the time it needs a computer reset or something that it needs to be plugged in to fix. And at least in my area only certain dealers have the software to work on them because its not free to the end user. So that would translate into me having to drive an hour or more to fid a dealer that works on them. The warranty is so short on them I have no idea why the software is not a free download they are not covering it out of warranty anyhow release it free to those out of warranty and put a disclaimer on it that not responsible for damage etc. That's where I'm at anyway a 2 screw carb I'm not dead in the woods. Not that I would be without a backup but it still is a headache.


With the right to repair lawsuits manufacturers are facing (John deere in particular) it won't be too long before they have to make the program available to the public. 
Weather we like it or not, electronics are here to stay. It's the same as when we went to fuel injection in the late 80's. Everyone cussed it out cause it was new techbthat we didn't understand. Then we got obd and a diagnostic tool is readily available.
Now having said that over all auto tune and mtronic are actually very reliable. The only issue (not that a sample size of 1 means anything) I've had was just recently, unfortunately due to the age, (first gen auto tune) and lack of parts availability i would have had to replace the carb and ignition module. The latest generations have all been pretty decent from what I've been seeing.


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , as a youngin (8-10) my Grandmother would advise the deer are in the Orchard again ! Off I went with my pellet gun . Later , it got serious & brought .410 guage with rocksalt . Eventually on my 15 th birthday it elevated to 12 ga. with buckshot , it became a annual thing , just part of the job of having a farm .  Always had Venision hanging in the root cellar after that !


Sometimes you just have to do that to save the crops


----------



## sean donato

Got the door made and hung on the coop and took a few pictures. The weather looks pretty decent for this afternoon after work, so I'm gonna try and finish up the interior work and get the overhand frames made and hung for the roof. The chickens are still in my basement in the kennel I made for them. It's time for them to get evicted lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Really been liking the ttsx and the Sierra tipped game king bullets myself. Currently using the ttsx I'm my 458 socom, 338wm. I have a load worked up for my 300wm in ttsx and the tgk. I did buy some honady v-max(factory loads) that I really like in in my .223 wyld. Very effective coyote deterant.
> 
> That's a place I'd do business with!
> 
> With the right to repair lawsuits manufacturers are facing (John deere in particular) it won't be too long before they have to make the program available to the public.
> Weather we like it or not, electronics are here to stay. It's the same as when we went to fuel injection in the late 80's. Everyone cussed it out cause it was new techbthat we didn't understand. Then we got obd and a diagnostic tool is readily available.
> Now having said that over all auto tune and mtronic are actually very reliable. The only issue (not that a sample size of 1 means anything) I've had was just recently, unfortunately due to the age, (first gen auto tune) and lack of parts availability i would have had to replace the carb and ignition module. The latest generations have all been pretty decent from what I've been seeing.


That's kind of what I figured would happen eventually that it would have to be made available to everyone. I think at the moment more so the problem is that if you have an issue with it for whatever reason it is even if its under warranty if the dealer has not had the training on them they just wont touch it at all even if its a chain brake issue and doesn't require it to even be plugged in at all. And for me I just don't like dealing with that I'm not driving all over the state for that I'm too busy. And like @WoodAbuser said I have tons of saws I can grab right now. When every shop can work on them and warranty repair them then ill probably grab them for like you said reliability.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Nice gun Steve, what make scope?
> 
> Hope it shoots well for you, reloading it will likely save you lots of coin!
> 
> I'm using the Barnes tipped (TTSX) bullets in 3 of my guns, they seem to prefer them over the original TSX hollow points. (30-06, 300 Win Mag, 270 Win Short Mag).
> 
> I have my 270 Win Short Mag for the long-distance stuff. Not quite as hot as what you have, but close enough!
> 
> My 300 Win Mag will shoot just as flat (as my 270 short mag), but the 270 is lighter and has less recoil.


Thanks Mike. The scope is a Centra. I’ve never heard of that brand before. But it came from a semi-retired gunsmith and was his personal long range gun.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good Morning All, Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## svk

I have not ever used the all copper bullets before. I hear they work quite well.

Back in the days before the Internet I had bought a box of 30 caliber X bullets but then I read somewhere that you had to use different loading data because they were longer than the traditional lead and copper bullets and therefore caused more case pressure. Since the Internet wasn’t available And I didn’t want to spend $30 to buy the Barnes reloading manual for one loading, they were shelved and lost somewhere in space. They are probably floating around in my garage somewhere, or ended up at my exes house lol.

As I mentioned before I’ve always had good luck with Nosler partition and Hornady soft points. And I’ve had bad luck with Nosler ballistic tip so I’m not using those anymore.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe the Hodgdon website and Nosler website will both provide reloading data with the copper bullets.

The Barnes bullets are not bad, because of the "cut out belts" and allow they use the date is pretty much the same, but the Hornady solid bullets seem to increase pressure fast. With all copper, I try not to use maximum weight (to reduce bullet length), ie 168 grain 30 cal instead of 180 grain.

My ballistic testing with the Barnes sold me on them. Hopefully, the loads you got with the gun have the recipe!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I think I've mentioned in here before, that I started shooting the .338-06 in the 70's and ended up building a .338-06 dedicated brown bear rifle right after that, I never had to do any altering from 30-06 to .338-06 to get any of them to feed/function properly. Anyway, here it is,












I had switched it to clip fed, but I never liked it as it's just something else to lose and worse yet, in everyday use, the clip requires a shorter OAL in bullet seating.

Anyway, I haven't shot this rifle in years.

SR

Edit in: I had to correct my statement to "clip" fed.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice gun. A drop box magazine will not have the same problems as a clip fed rifle.


----------



## MustangMike

I meant to say the Barnes website, not Nosler!

Nosler will not show Barnes bullets!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Nice gun. A drop box magazine will not have the same problems as a clip fed rifle.


 Thanks, it's been a good rifle, and has literally put tons of meat in my freezer, 250NP's and 275 Speers really puts the bigger big game down!

I switched it over to clip, still no problems, no matter magazine fed is the way to go for me.

SR


----------



## farmer steve

@LondonNeil. Sorry to hear about the death of the Queen. She was a great lady.


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Treated myself to a birthday gift yesterday…270 Weatherby mag with a 30 mm long distance scope.
> 
> I wanted a flat shooting rifle set up for long distance shooting for a long time and didn’t want to separate the Redfield 3 to 9 off of my dad’s 7MM Weatherby (as to keep it in the condition he left it) to upgrade so this is perfect.
> 
> My ex (who is the poster child of frivolous spending) always gave me a hard time because I bought a birthday gift for myself. Call me shallow, but I’ve been called worse lol.
> 
> Came with 50 rounds of 130 grain Barnes TSX bullets.
> View attachment 1015459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015458


That's a sharp looking tool!


----------



## stillhunter

So I "saw" a few large branches on the ground that broke off from a HUGE willow oak months ago in a yard downtown and the house was not occupied. There was caution tape and police tape around the mass of branches and I drive by it ever day going to work and coming back home. So had the day off and I decided to go and get up the limbs. I put on a long sleeve Hi-vis shirt and a hat to look legit and went to cutting.....





Then I sawed as fast as I could and took a load home....


I cut it up in the driveway....

Stacked it and went back. A truck pulled into the parking lot and 2 guys got out and walked to me as was about to start the saw. They were there to survey the big oak and a few other trees to take some branches off them. I told him I'm cutting limbs for firewood and he was fine w that so I cut the rest and left.


The tree is HUGE!




Most of the big limbs were on the concrete and I had to cut carefully and flip them to finish the cuts.


----------



## svk

Pretty soon I’ll have to bust out the reloading desk again and start reloading. I got a bunch of 06 and 08 rounds this spring including a bunch of modest loads for my Garand. Need to do up some 243 and 7 MM 08 for the kids rifles. 

We have an early deer hunt from October 20th to the 23rd for the kids. The area where my cabin is buck only but we did apply for doe permits around my house and family property.


----------



## JimR

I hate Beech trees. After cutting down at least a dozen of these I decided that I hate them. There are way too many branches on them. They are a pain to drop in a thick forest due to the huge spread of the branches. They get hung up on everything. Lastly you have to be darn careful when cutting any branch on the lower half of the trees. They act like springboards and will come back and nail you in the legs. The only safe way to cut them off is 5 - 6 feet off the tree trunk and let the stub spring. Then cut that part off the tree trunk. I'll be glad when I get all if these down. I think I have about 40 - 50 more to go.


----------



## svk

For those of you know who know vehicles…

If an 04 Chevy pick up with a 5.3 is having erratic oil pressure readings and is spiking up to 80 psi, would that be this pressure sending unit?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> For those of you know who know vehicles…
> 
> If an 04 Chevy pick up with a 5.3 is having erratic oil pressure readings and is spiking up to 80 psi, would that be this pressure sending unit?


Probably the step motor in the gauge cluster, which needs to be changed. We have a local guy I use for rebuilding the whole cluster, he's cheap (125 a couple yrs ago) and he does all of the step motors and the lights.

The sensor/sending unit could be bad, if you replace it you also need to replace the filter under it while you're in there.
Didn't we talk about this before.
And where's @MechanicMike at?
Language alert .


----------



## svk

Funny, when the shop did this on my Yukon, they pulled the intake.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Funny, when the shop did this on my Yukon, they pulled the intake.


Didn't I post a similar video before too.
Did the sensor/sending unifix the Yukon.


----------



## Cowboy254

farmer steve said:


> @LondonNeil. Sorry to hear about the death of the Queen. She was a great lady.



Indeed she was. An amazing lady and a great loss.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Nice gun. A drop box magazine will not have the same problems as a clip fed rifle.


I have two Sako L61R's that belonged to my dad. One in 06 the other in .338. they are both older than I am. He gave me the 06 when I was 16, and I got the .338 when he passed. Both are great rifles. However I retired them a few years back because I can be hard on rifles and I was constantly wiping them down every night on my hunts because of the salt air environment on the Island. So I bought a couple stainless Savage's. Also in 06 and .338 I can beat the piss out of them and not be as nearly concerned about it like 
I am with my dads Sako's. 

Anyways, I like the trap door magazine's on the Sako's and never had an issue with them. The Savages both have detachable box magazine's. I Stihl haven't made up my mind on the detachable mags. The first thing I did was order a spare for both rifles though. I do like the fact that I can carry a loaded spare mag in my pocket rather than loose bullets rattling around. I had to use a piece of the plastic cartridge holders that come with boxes of factory ammo to prevent cartridges from rattling in the pockets when I hunted with the Sako's. Also, a spare box mag makes for much faster reloading if need be. I haven't had to experience a fast reload yet. Not when it really mattered anyways, but a friend of mine did on a bear that charged him. I do remember him saying he really didn't like how long it took to reload the trap door mag when the bear was Stihl trashing around after three or four hits from a .300WM! Thats the only downside to a trap door mag that I can see. Is the slower reloading.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!






Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain. 

This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! 


If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain. 
Just something to be aware of. 

Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open! 

And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups. 
"If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Lionsfan

JimR said:


> I hate Beech trees. After cutting down at least a dozen of these I decided that I hate them. There are way too many branches on them. They are a pain to drop in a thick forest due to the huge spread of the branches. They get hung up on everything. Lastly you have to be darn careful when cutting any branch on the lower half of the trees. They act like springboards and will come back and nail you in the legs. The only safe way to cut them off is 5 - 6 feet off the tree trunk and let the stub spring. Then cut that part off the tree trunk. I'll be glad when I get all if these down. I think I have about 40 - 50 more to go.


Be thankful, those top-heavy, twisted up Beech trees are top-shelf firewood. I've seen how hard some of these guys work to get there hands on stuff that I wouldn't give a second look.


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


OK, I'm not a professional, so educate me. What are you calling chain wear? The silver tips on the drivers causing the chain to sway side to side inside the bar groove? Looks like there is a lot of tooth left on those chains.

And why are you removing the gullet? I thought round files are suppose to cut gullets in chains. Never seen a sharpen before like yous, but then, as I said, I'm not a pro.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> OK, I'm not a professional, so educate me. What are you calling chain wear? The silver tips on the drivers causing the chain to sway side to side inside the bar groove? Looks like there is a lot of tooth left on those chains.
> 
> And why are you removing the gullet? I thought round files are suppose to cut gullets in chains. Never seen a sharpen before like yous, but then, as I said, I'm not a pro.


The drive links are thinning and some of the drivers have the hook worn down that catches the wheel or "sprocket". Also, some of the side straps (including some of the cutter straps) are burred and waring down too close to the rivet bearing. 

Its a square tuned or " square ground" chain. The gullets need removing every third or fourth grind. If the gullets aren't removed? The chain's cutts slower because the kerf waste or "saw dust" Doesn't clear the cutter fast enough. A round fill or round grinder takes the gullets out every time the cutter is filled or ground. If that makes any sense?


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> The drive links are thinning and some of the drivers have the hook worn down that catches the wheel or "sprocket". Also, some of the side straps (including some of the cutter straps) are burred and waring down too close to the rivet bearing.
> 
> Its a square tuned or " square ground" chain. The gullets need removing every third or fourth grind. If the gullets aren't removed? The chain's cutts slower because the kerf waste or "saw dust" Doesn't clear the cutter fast enough. A round fill or round grinder takes the gullets out every time the cutter is filled or ground. If that makes any sense?


Thanks, yes it does. What's the advantages of a square ground chain?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Thanks, yes it does. What's the advantages of a square ground chain?


Well Sir. IMOP a square tuned chain. Cutts faster, smoother and stays sharper longer than a round tuned chain. However, if you're running a full compliment round chain vs. a full skip square chain. The full comp round will probably cut smoother. As far as faster and sharper longer?  I wouldn't know. I've never done that test. Also, most all my experience is in conifer. Things may be different in hard woods. Chipper1(Brett), Logger Nate, Sierra Rider, MustangMike, SeanDenato, Squareground and quite a few others on this thread can tell you much about saw chain. They are all very knowledgeable Sawyers! In fact, I think there's even a thread on this Forum that focuses on saw chains and all the different tuning methods and reasoning behind them. If there isn't? There should be!  Round and Square tunes both have their advantages and disadvantages IMOP bud! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well Sir. IMOP a square tuned chain. Cutts faster, smoother and stays sharper longer than a round tuned chain. However, if you're running a full compliment round chain vs. a full skip square chain. The full comp round will probably cut smoother. As far as faster and sharper longer?  I wouldn't know. I've never done that test. Also, most all my experience is in conifer. Things may be different in hard woods. Chipper1(Brett), Sierra Rider, MustangMike, SeanDenato, Squareground and quite a few others on this thread can tell you much about saw chain. They are all very knowledgeable Sawyers! In fact, I think there's even a thread on this Forum that focuses on saw chains and all the different tuning methods and reasoning behind them. If there isn't? There should be!  Round and Square tunes both have their advantages and disadvantages IMOP bud!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using. 
I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised. 
I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely. 
As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Is your sprocket bad? Lots of life in the cutter on the chain that died… Usually don’t break until the cutter is almost gone.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using.
> I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
> With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised.
> I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely.
> As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
> Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.



365 sorta special? Lol


----------



## svk

@chipper1 I know we’ve talked about the sending units before because I had one go bad on my Yukon around 2016 and the replacement was going bad when I sold it last year.


----------



## MustangMike

I forgot to hit "post" on this yesterday!

Our condolences to those across the pond for the loss of a special "Lady". There likely will never be another like her.

My wife adored the many tasteful outfits that she wore, many in brilliant pastel colors, that remained very tasteful, in part, due to her gracious smile.

A detailed history book could be written from her mind.

The world will miss her, long live the King!


----------



## MustangMike

Reasons I like square vs round filed chain:

1) cuts a little faster

2) you can also use it for ripping or milling just as it is. Round recommends other angles for this.

3) I think it is a little smoother when everything is working right.


----------



## MustangMike

Chipper, I think you meant my Nephew MechanicMatt!

I'm old school with the motors, if it does not have a carburetor I'm lost!

Matt is currently one level up from a Service Manager at one of the larger GM dealers in the area. (Can't remember his current title, but he is charge of both Service and Parts). I believe he stays in touch with SVK on a gun site.


----------



## svk

Don’t move there 








California Set To Ban Single-Use Propane Cans For Camping


Single-use propane cans are causing problems at Yosemite National Park. California recently passed a bill that will ban these cans by 2028.




camperreport.com


----------



## LondonNeil

Well the country enters a period of mourning....I, like many, feel sorry for the loss to her family and friends and it's not a great time for a party..... But behind that it feels outdated to go too far. The monarchy isn't the ruling establishment nor some essential part of our fabric, without which the commonwealth crumbles, anymore. I'm not anti royalist, some are better than others and she was one of the best, but the country for on fine. So, condolences to her family for their personal loss but honestly, don't fret anymore then before for the country


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> That's kind of what I figured would happen eventually that it would have to be made available to everyone. I think at the moment more so the problem is that if you have an issue with it for whatever reason it is even if its under warranty if the dealer has not had the training on them they just wont touch it at all even if its a chain brake issue and doesn't require it to even be plugged in at all. And for me I just don't like dealing with that I'm not driving all over the state for that I'm too busy. And like @WoodAbuser said I have tons of saws I can grab right now. When every shop can work on them and warranty repair them then ill probably grab them for like you said reliability.


Some of the dealers not wanting to get the training is area specific, ie not a lot of pro saw sales. You can't spit with out hitting a stihl dealer around here. Weather it's a John deer fake stihl dealer or a lawn and garden type shop. Now the good dealers are just a few, but the software and training hasn't been an issue. What they charge to hook up is my biggest complaint. $90.00 to hook up for a reset or firmware update is a rip off no matter how you look at it. 


Lionsfan said:


> Be thankful, those top-heavy, twisted up Beech trees are top-shelf firewood. I've seen how hard some of these guys work to get there hands on stuff that I wouldn't give a second look.


Beech is up there with my favorite burn wood. Now cleaning up its mess and splitting it is a pain, but I'd never say no if it's free to me. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Well Sir. IMOP a square tuned chain. Cutts faster, smoother and stays sharper longer than a round tuned chain. However, if you're running a full compliment round chain vs. a full skip square chain. The full comp round will probably cut smoother. As far as faster and sharper longer?  I wouldn't know. I've never done that test. Also, most all my experience is in conifer. Things may be different in hard woods. Chipper1(Brett), Sierra Rider, MustangMike, SeanDenato, Squareground and quite a few others on this thread can tell you much about saw chain. They are all very knowledgeable Sawyers! In fact, I think there's even a thread on this Forum that focuses on saw chains and all the different tuning methods and reasoning behind them. If there isn't? There should be!  Round and Square tunes both have their advantages and disadvantages IMOP bud!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I like square ground the best, but it doesn't stay as sharp as long with what I am typically cutting, if I know I'm going to be cutting winter felled, or clean wood the square is the way to go, if it the typical yard tree or logging rejects I'll stick with a round filed full chisel chain. I don't like and will never run a round ground chain, don't care if I have to touch up ever tank, it's so slow in the cut, I feel like I'm gonna die of old age going through a 18" stump, let alone anything larger. 
Now square ground is the hardest to sharpen right and I'm just ok at it By hand. I really wish I had a grinder. I find round is easy to touch up and keep pretty sharp by hand, and don't typically use the grinder much unless I hit something or I'm getting way out of whack from hand filing. 
Just my thoughts. There's a good use for ever type of grind and we all have our preference. 

I forgot To quote the gun talks... I've always been on the fence with a stripper clip, vs, drop plate mag, vs box mag on my rilfles..as I shoot scoped rifles I can't use stripper clips in 90% of them. Few of them have drop plate mags and I like them for the most part save for the belted or large rim cartridges. You need to have them stacked just right or they dont feed right. I don't seem to have that issue with a box mag with the belted cartridges.
My Tika(300 wm) has the Mt tactical lower metal kit and uses aics mags, you can run pretty long oal with them, I wish they had a 3 round mag as the 5 round mags hang down farther then I really like. Reloading with it is lightning fast though. Hit the mag release with your index finger and it falls right out. The factory box mag was terrible imo. And a massive pain to remove. 
Now my savage 338mag has a 3 round box mag and it's not terrible to remove. As far as I know there are no other options and the oal needs to be watched with longer bullets. So I stay a little conservative when I work up new loads for it. I've found downloading a 210 gr to 2500fps to be a very effective deer round. I've loaded them up to 3100fps and they still hold together very well. I was shooting hornady sst bullets, and although they are very effective at killing, they disintegrated after penitration. Mad a lot of internal hamburger. Wasn't into that. Had the same issue in the 7mm mag with Remington core lock soft points.(factory loads.)


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using.
> I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
> With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised.
> I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely.
> As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
> Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.



For those that paid attention... notice how it cut straight with different and missing cutters? Looked like it cut decently fast and it self fed too.....


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I broke a Stihl chain recently...broke in a different spot though. Cracked at the hole in the driver. I was thinking worn drive-sprocket, but this sprocket is newish and not heavily grooved. The chain still had a ways to go on the cutters, so I replaced a small section and put it back in service.

The chain that broke was a .050. It's on my work saw, and all of our chain is .050, so that's what I get. I've got a mix of different sizes in my personal bars. All of my 32"+ are .063 and my 28" and less are .050. It's just what the local shop stocks.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I broke a Stihl chain recently...broke in a different spot though. Cracked at the hole in the driver. I was thinking worn drive-sprocket, but this sprocket is newish and not heavily grooved. The chain still had a ways to go on the cutters, so I replaced a small section and put it back in service.
> 
> The chain that broke was a .050. It's on my work saw, and all of our chain is .050, so that's what I get. I've got a mix of different sizes in my personal bars. All of my 32"+ are .063 and my 28" and less are .050. It's just what the local shop stocks.


I've never seen a major difference in .050 vs a larger gauge in a chain breaking. Typically its a tie strap failure. So the gauge doesnt have much to do with that. Seems my gauge choice mirrors yours for the same reasons, save I don't have a 28. 24 and under. 050, 32 and up .064..


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well Sir. IMOP a square tuned chain. Cutts faster, smoother and stays sharper longer than a round tuned chain. However, if you're running a full compliment round chain vs. a full skip square chain. The full comp round will probably cut smoother. As far as faster and sharper longer?  I wouldn't know. I've never done that test. Also, most all my experience is in conifer. Things may be different in hard woods. Chipper1(Brett), Logger Nate, Sierra Rider, MustangMike, SeanDenato, Squareground and quite a few others on this thread can tell you much about saw chain. They are all very knowledgeable Sawyers! In fact, I think there's even a thread on this Forum that focuses on saw chains and all the different tuning methods and reasoning behind them. If there isn't? There should be!  Round and Square tunes both have their advantages and disadvantages IMOP bud!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I'm running a mix of round and square filed chain. My climbing saws and limbers are all round filed. My falling chains are typically square filed...I'm doing it by hand, really wish I could justify a Simington grinder. I'm using triangle files...I'm merely ok at it. I'm wildly inefficient at it and have to focus hard to get a consistent filing done.

I have an Oregon grinder for round filed, but I don't really use it anymore. Round filing is so easy, I can knock a 91dl skip chain in just a few minutes.

As for preferences...I like the way square cuts. It cuts faster and it seems to hold an edge just as long(maybe even longer) as round filed when cutting conifers. I also like how the square can "bite" into a new kerf...best way I can explain it is if I have to clean a face out and my undercut is short from my gunning cut...the square file chain is easy to get a new kerf started, rather than wanting to skip across the existing face like a round file does.

I like round file chain in dirty cutting or if I'm brushing/doing a lot of stuff near the ground. The only reason is how easy it is to sharpen. All of my chains are chisel except for a special narrow kerf pico on one of my climbing saws...that one's semi-chisel, but still a non-safety chain. I'm also running skip on all my 3/8 and .404 chain.


----------



## Vtrombly

I also round grind since I don't have access to a square grinder. I have a 2 grinder setup in my shop where I do the cutter with one and the raker with the other. I'm thinking for most stuff ill be fine. My 288XP was throwing nice big chips last week and cutting strait so I cant complain about that.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I've never seen a major difference in .050 vs a larger gauge in a chain breaking. Typically its a tie strap failure. So the gauge doesnt have much to do with that. Seems my gauge choice mirrors yours for the same reasons, save I don't have a 28. 24 and under. 050, 32 and up .064..


I finally got a 28" last year and now have 3 of them lol...it's my favorite bar size now. At work, I spend most of my time essentially brushing, actual falling isn't as much. I need to do both with just one saw, so I've found the 28" lightweight to be the most versatile size.

Most of the other saws at work are running 24" bar's. They get outsized pretty quickly when it comes to falling. It's only 4", but it often makes a difference.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> I've found downloading a 210 gr to 2500fps to be a very effective deer round.


That is a lot of downloading for a 338 mag! It would even be below a lot of the starting loads for the 338-06.

I think if you try the Barnes (all copper) TTSX bullets you will find the "four pedal mushroom" results in a lot less hamburger than a full mushroom lead core bullet.

A lot of the damage is from bullet disintegration, which the copper bullets generally don't do (even at the higher speeds).


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

When this tree was in one piece, what kind of tree was it?
The tree was on the ground (uprooted), and there are no leaves on the branches.
The bark looks like it could be some kind of oak, but the grain isn't oak, nor does it smell like oak. It's a bit stringy when split. It's definitely a hardwood.







Some of the bark coming off



End grain



Split



The bark is pretty thick


----------



## MustangMike

Sierra_rider said:


> I finally got a 28" last year and now have 3 of them lol...it's my favorite bar size now. At work, I spend most of my time essentially brushing, actual falling isn't as much. I need to do both with just one saw, so I've found the 28" lightweight to be the most versatile size.
> 
> Most of the other saws at work are running 24" bar's. They get outsized pretty quickly when it comes to falling. It's only 4", but it often makes a difference.


I use both bar sizes on my saws, but the reality is the 28" bar is really only a 27" bar, so you are only getting about 3" more, but on larger wood it does make a difference. Renaming the 24" bars 25" bars is just "wrong".


----------



## Vtrombly

Bobby Kirbos said:


> When this tree was in one piece, what kind of tree was it?
> The tree was on the ground (uprooted), and there are no leaves on the branches.
> The bark looks like it could be some kind of oak, but the grain isn't oak, nor does it smell like oak. It's a bit stringy when split. It's definitely a hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015992
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bark coming off
> View attachment 1015991
> 
> 
> End grain
> View attachment 1015993
> 
> 
> Split
> View attachment 1015994
> 
> 
> The bark is pretty thick
> View attachment 1015995


Reminds me of ash the ivy going up it does too, but close up if you zoom I don't think so maybe a type of Locust?


----------



## MustangMike

Hard to tell from pics, but that may be Chestnut Oak.

If so, the leaves will not look like Oak.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> That is a lot of downloading for a 338 mag! It would even be below a lot of the starting loads for the 338-06.
> 
> I think if you try the Barnes (all copper) TTSX bullets you will find the "four pedal mushroom" results in a lot less hamburger than a full mushroom lead core bullet.
> 
> A lot of the damage is from bullet disintegration, which the copper bullets generally don't do (even at the higher speeds).


 In a .338, if all you are doing is killing deer, you sure don't have to pay copper bullet prices. Just about any bullet will do that job!

I've shot deer with 200 grain Speers, and they easily do the job, also, I just don't worry about the hamburger (or lack of) around the hole, of a deer's ribs. lol

SR


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> That is a lot of downloading for a 338 mag! It would even be below a lot of the starting loads for the 338-06.
> 
> I think if you try the Barnes (all copper) TTSX bullets you will find the "four pedal mushroom" results in a lot less hamburger than a full mushroom lead core bullet.
> 
> A lot of the damage is from bullet disintegration, which the copper bullets generally don't do (even at the higher speeds).


I think your thinking of a lapua mag, not a Winchester mag when it comes to bullet velocities.
In a win mag a 200gr is pretty light And can be pushed out quite a bit faster then my pooch downloads. 3100fps is a pretty average load for a 200/210 gr pill. 
225 you can typically push 2800 ish. 
250 you can typically get about 2600/2700. 
I was using the sst bullets and switched to the ttsx for the reason you mentioned. (I'm gonna have to go back and reread my other post, I thought I mention that was why I got away from the sst.) 
From what I understand about the 338-06 and its case capacity you would be at the upper limit to get a 200gr pill much above 2800fps. I was thinking a 185gr was more the normal "light" bullet for them. 
Even if you used standard case capacity at 68.4 gr or the Ackley improved at 73gr your still a good bit shy of the win mags 84gr capacity. I'm extrapolating a but here as I had to look up a few specs for the 338-06. So feel free to educate me further. Im pretty up on the 338 win mag. 
Now if we're comparing a 338 lapua then yeah even my fast wm loads are turds lol


----------



## MustangMike

I think you may have misread my post. A 338 Win Mag has a good deal more case capacity than a 338-06. (and several of the new mags are above that).

I was saying it must be tough to get a 200 grain bullet down to 2,500 FPS with that case.

Starting loads for the 338-06 w/200 grain bullet often begin at 2,600 FPS and can go above 2,800 FPS. (Source: Hodgdon Loading Data on-line).

Underloading a cartridge can be just as dangerous as over loading one.


----------



## MustangMike

Sawyer Rob said:


> In a .338, if all you are doing is killing deer, you sure don't have to pay copper bullet prices. Just about any bullet will do that job!
> 
> I've shot deer with 200 grain Speers, and they easily do the job, also, I just don't worry about the hamburger (or lack of) around the hole, of a deer's ribs. lol
> 
> SR


Bullets are hard to find right now, but I did get some 200 grain lead filled ones and some 225 grain Barnes copper ones.

I plan to see which one my gun prefers to shoot.

As I don't plan to use these for casual target shooting and plinking, the cost of the bullet is not my biggest concern, and heavier - slower bullets often cause less meat damage.

The 200 grain are the Hornady FTX (meant for the Marlin 338), so I will likely try to keep the load under them on the light side.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I think you may have misread my post. A 338 Win Mag has a good deal more case capacity than a 338-06. (and several of the new mags are above that).
> 
> I was saying it must be tough to get a 200 grain bullet down to 2,500 FPS with that case.
> 
> Starting loads for the 338-06 w/200 grain bullet often begin at 2,600 FPS and can go above 2,800 FPS. (Source: Hodgdon Loading Data on-line).
> 
> Underloading a cartridge can be just as dangerous as over loading one.


I guess I did, I read it as the 338-06 could be loaded faster then the 338wm with a 200gr bullet. Comprehension isn't my strong suit. 
Eh, idk 2500 fps isn't really too much of a down load imo. Its a load my wife grandfather worked up years ago, so I'm very confident with it. 
How some guys down load to subsonic speeds to run suppressed is a lot of the same thing.  it works for me.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains.


Definitely have wear. And breakage. But I like to see chains worn down to their nubs!

I’ll see if I can link some from my ‘Challenge Chain’ thread. 






Philbert's Chain Salvage Challenge


Philbert’s Chain Salvage Challenge (*NOTE: several original links to this thread were lost. I have tried to replace some of the information. Links and photos embedded in some of these image rich threads may also have been lost) In another thread, I made some kind of comment like, “most chains...




www.arboristsite.com







Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

Just got back from the Range. Shot a 3 shot 1/4" group with my 220 Swift, and I'm just using sandbags, so I can't hold any better than that!

Using 55 grain Hornady HP bullets (I bought them in bulk - 500) with 40 grains of CFE 223 (No loading data for this, just kinda guessed from the 22-250 load data),

The same bullet with 42.5 H-380 (max load) was 3/4".

I bought 3 lbs of CFE 223 the other week. It is now my favorite powder for the 223 and 220! It is also supposed to work well with the 338-06 with 185 and 200 grain bullets and be VG in the 308 (have not tried it yet).


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm on vacation this week, so I'm not on it, but there's a fire going on in the next county up. The smoke set in pretty hard this morning, so I'm hanging out inside the shop trying to avoid the smoke. 

The building with the open door isn't the shop, just one of my sheds. I open the door on it to boost the wifi out to the shop lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm on vacation this week, so I'm not on it, but there's a fire going on in the next county up. The smoke set in pretty hard this morning, so I'm hanging out inside the shop trying to avoid the smoke.
> 
> The building with the open door isn't the shop, just one of my sheds. I open the door on it to boost the wifi out to the shop lol.View attachment 1016071


How big of a threat is it to your house is it headed your way?


----------



## steved

Today I bought an MS271 Farm Boss with an 18 inch bar and a couple chains. Been wanting that "smaller" Stihl saw for a while (my main saw has been an MS391)...had an excuse today.

I'm in the field (work), brought my little Homelite 3518 (which should be a 35cc saw but is actually a 42cc) because I didn't expect much use. It turns out it's needed a lot. I'm not running it, since I'm project oversight; but the chain kept popping off for the kid...and it eventually got damaged (chewed some of the drive links off). So off I was shopping for chains in an area that has very few trees...I found this MS271 on the shelf and just pulled the trigger. 

This place then sent me to a bicycle shop that sharpens saw chains, WTF? This guy knew his chains, he quickly figured out the bar was 0.050 and the chain was 0.043. I'm still confused by that one as I bought the saw new with this bar and this semi-chisel anti-kickback homeowner chain. So it is no wonder the chain popped off all the time. He made me three loops of Stihl RS 0.050 and WOW does it cut now. This little Homelite cuts really good now for being a oddball. If it had always cut this good, I would not have bought another saw!

So the MS271 is on the backseat, still dry, hopefully going home that way. I almost bought an MS279, which had a little more HP but it also had some emissions and I swayed away because of that. 

The guy also gave me some line that the 271 engine is one that is still made in Germany while some of the others are US built...not sure I buy that, but whatever.


----------



## mountainguyed67

steved said:


> The guy also gave me some line that the 271 engine is one that is still made in Germany while some of the others are US built...not sure I buy that, but whatever.



Also Stihl has had a plant in China since 2005. They say they mostly produce for other markets, and mostly homeowner products.






STIHL Qingdao







en.stihl-qd.cn


----------



## Sierra_rider

Vtrombly said:


> How big of a threat is it to your house is it headed your way?


No threat whatsoever to my house...I did have one that was within a couple of miles last year. It had me setting multiple alarms for a few nights in a row, just to check on the progress of it. We were under an evacuation, but being this is my job normally, I stayed and was monitoring my radio and progress of the fire.

That fire was and still is a big deal...it was 1 of only 2 fires to ever cross the Sierra crest(both happened last year.)

I took these pics this spring, burned as far as the eye can see:


----------



## Vtrombly

Sierra_rider said:


> No threat whatsoever to my house...I did have one that was within a couple of miles last year. It had me setting multiple alarms for a few nights in a row, just to check on the progress of it. We were under an evacuation, but being this is my job normally, I stayed and was monitoring my radio and progress of the fire.
> 
> That fire was and still is a big deal...it was 1 of only 2 fires to ever cross the Sierra crest(both happened last year.)
> 
> I took these pics this spring, burned as far as the eye can see:


I've never had experience with forest fires or burnt wood. I've heard stories of mount St Helen and Clove chain not sure if they are myth or any fact as I haven't seen that type of chain in person if it would make any difference.


----------



## Vtrombly

Correcting myself I believe it was *Kolve chain *however a google search of it it looks like it could be more myth than anything else. I'm sure this could go down a rabbit hole my guess is @Philbert would know what it is and if it actually did what they say it did.


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> Be thankful, those top-heavy, twisted up Beech trees are top-shelf firewood. I've seen how hard some of these guys work to get there hands on stuff that I wouldn't give a second look.


That is exactly what all of this Beech will be used for.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Correcting myself I believe it was *Kolve chain *however a google search of it it looks like it could be more myth than anything else. I'm sure this could go down a rabbit hole my guess is @Philbert would know what it is and if it actually did what they say it did.


I think it's also called scratcher chain. Interesting design. Right,left and a Y cutter. I think there was a discussion about it and other odd ball chains a while ago.


----------



## Philbert

Vtrombly said:


> Correcting myself I believe it was *Kolve chain *however a google search of it it looks like it could be more myth than anything else. I'm sure this could go down a rabbit hole my guess is @Philbert would know what it is and if it actually did what they say it did.


Several threads on it here on A.S. If it was that good, I have to assume that someone would be making a version of it still. ‘OSHA banned it’ is usually part of the rumors.





__





_____Chain Experts Weigh In.....Mt. St. Helen's Chain???_____


Ok guys, anyone ever heard of "Mt. St. Helen's chain"? After it blew, a chain was developed to cope with the terrible problems the ash was creating for the loggers. Apparently it was nearly impossible to keep a traditional chain sharp. This St. Helen's chain worked so good, guys started using...




www.arboristsite.com





(several more threads on this chain)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> I think it's also called scratcher chain.


‘Scratcher chain’ is something else. It was a style of chain based on the teeth of manual crosscut saws, and versions were common until Oregon introduced ’modern’ chain 76 years ago. 






Scratcher Chain


Before modern 'hooded chain', with a side plate and a top plate on each cutter, there was 'scratcher chain'. An evolutionary design link between manual crosscut saws and chipper chain. This is still found on antique saws run by collectors, and one citation says it was supplied on some Russian...



www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using.
> I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
> With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised.
> I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely.
> As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
> Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.





svk said:


> Is your sprocket bad? Lots of life in the cutter on the chain that died… Usually don’t break until the cutter is almost gone.


Sorry I didn't get back with you guys this morning. Had to go to work. Anyways...
Brett!! I can't believe you can't see the ware on the drivers. Its there! 
Yes the sproket was considerably worn. Much more than I'd usually run. I wasn't paying attention otherwise I would have swapped it out. The worn wheel or "sprocket" may have and probably contributed to the chain parting. Also being as it parted at the splice. I probably rushed the splice, and yes Chipper! Probably operator error! To much WOT on an ungodly beast of a saw that's sharper than a red headed step childs tongue and stretches saw chains like rubber bands!  What can I say? Its a Stihl! 

I use the term "tune or tuned" instead if grind, ground, file or filed and we call sprockets "wheels" its just logging camp cutter lingo fellas', so bare with me on not using all the correct terms! 

Brett, if I used that worn down chain felling timber?!?! I'd bust three or for teeth off that thing at 10500rpm the first time I bumped a four inch limb off the trunk of freshly fell OG Spruce!  I must say. Your definitely a man who knows how to get the most out of his saw chains! Good on ya pard!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Several threads on it here on A.S. If it was that good, I have to assume that someone would be making a version of it still. ‘OSHA banned it’ is usually part of the rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____Chain Experts Weigh In.....Mt. St. Helen's Chain???_____
> 
> 
> Ok guys, anyone ever heard of "Mt. St. Helen's chain"? After it blew, a chain was developed to cope with the terrible problems the ash was creating for the loggers. Apparently it was nearly impossible to keep a traditional chain sharp. This St. Helen's chain worked so good, guys started using...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (several more threads on this chain)
> 
> Philbert


Yes! Tungsten Carbide cutters. Very expensive and very hard to tune once dulled


----------



## Kodiak Kid

We have a lot of ash in and on our Spruce up here from the Katami eruption of 1912. A lot of the limbs are caked with two or three inches of ash on the top side under the blankets of moss! Hard to believe its Stihl there after 100 years, but it is, and its hell on saw chains if you're not aware and don't brush it off first. Especially in the winter time when its frozen!  Absolute hell sometimes. I'll try and get some pics of the ash we deal with tomorrow at work for you fellas! We don't even bother square grinding to tune our chains in the heart of winter. We just round file. Sometimes twice a tree from start to finish. Start to finish meaning felling limbing and bucking. Yeah ash sucks! Im horrified of it!  It makes me run and hide!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> I think you may have misread my post. A 338 Win Mag has a good deal more case capacity than a 338-06. (and several of the new mags are above that).
> 
> I was saying it must be tough to get a 200 grain bullet down to 2,500 FPS with that case.
> 
> Starting loads for the 338-06 w/200 grain bullet often begin at 2,600 FPS and can go above 2,800 FPS. (Source: Hodgdon Loading Data on-line).
> 
> Underloading a cartridge can be just as dangerous as over loading one.


 First of all, I've never got velocities like everyone keeps claiming a .338-06 will get, in ANY of the .338-06's I've loaded for, I believe IF they are getting them, they are really pushing the chamber pressures too high. There's no magic in that cartridge/caliber and nothing is free!

Secondly, there's nothing wrong with loading light velocities, AS LONG as you use faster burning rate powers to do so. The danger comes when you try to light load slow(er) powders.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I broke a Stihl chain recently...broke in a different spot though. Cracked at the hole in the driver. I was thinking worn drive-sprocket, but this sprocket is newish and not heavily grooved. The chain still had a ways to go on the cutters, so I replaced a small section and put it back in service.
> 
> The chain that broke was a .050. It's on my work saw, and all of our chain is .050, so that's what I get. I've got a mix of different sizes in my personal bars. All of my 32"+ are .063 and my 28" and less are .050. It's just what the local shop stocks.





sean donato said:


> I've never seen a major difference in .050 vs a larger gauge in a chain breaking. Typically its a tie strap failure. So the gauge doesnt have much to do with that. Seems my gauge choice mirrors yours for the same reasons, save I don't have a 28. 24 and under. 050, 32 and up .064..


I've typically always ran .63g on my 70cc class and bigger from 20" to 42" Just makes it easier not having to swap bars and chains from this loop to that bar and such. At least fir me it easier. Then this whole "out of stock" chit started happening!  Now I'm pretty much forced to run .50g until I can get .63g LW bars again when there back in stock. Seems like there gone as soon as they hit the shelf! Bum deal!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I finally got a 28" last year and now have 3 of them lol...it's my favorite bar size now. At work, I spend most of my time essentially brushing, actual falling isn't as much. I need to do both with just one saw, so I've found the 28" lightweight to be the most versatile size.
> 
> Most of the other saws at work are running 24" bar's. They get outsized pretty quickly when it comes to falling. It's only 4", but it often makes a difference.


Love the 28" LW cannon for my all around bar. Definitely my favorite length. The power to weight on a 90cc head, not to mention the balance! 
Is the cats ass! I'd use them for felling on the job, but to much for the back to handle when walking down a log limbing. Gotta bend over to far. If we are in a tripper patch and dont have to buck or limb. We through on the 28's and mow'em down. Also, its pretty much the only size I really use back home when I'm down for the scrounge!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, I've never got velocities like everyone keeps claiming a .338-06 will get, in ANY of the .338-06's I've loaded for, I believe IF they are getting them, they are really pushing the chamber pressures too high. There's no magic in that cartridge/caliber and nothing is free!
> 
> Secondly, there's nothing wrong with loading light velocities, AS LONG as you use faster burning rate powers to do so. The danger comes when you try to light load slow(er) powders.
> 
> SR


The .338-06 sounds like a cartridge I could get use too. It sounds like a very good hunting cartridge! What velocities can one expect out of the cartridge? "Average velocities" for "average loads"? Nothing hot or light. Im curious as to average velocities for the cartridge?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Tha


Vtrombly said:


> I also round grind since I don't have access to a square grinder. I have a 2 grinder setup in my shop where I do the cutter with one and the raker with the other. I'm thinking for most stuff ill be fine. My 288XP was throwing nice big chips last week and cutting strait so I cant complain about that.


Thats all that matters IMOP! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running a mix of round and square filed chain. My climbing saws and limbers are all round filed. My falling chains are typically square filed...I'm doing it by hand, really wish I could justify a Simington grinder. I'm using triangle files...I'm merely ok at it. I'm wildly inefficient at it and have to focus hard to get a consistent filing done.
> 
> I have an Oregon grinder for round filed, but I don't really use it anymore. Round filing is so easy, I can knock a 91dl skip chain in just a few minutes.
> 
> As for preferences...I like the way square cuts. It cuts faster and it seems to hold an edge just as long(maybe even longer) as round filed when cutting conifers. I also like how the square can "bite" into a new kerf...best way I can explain it is if I have to clean a face out and my undercut is short from my gunning cut...the square file chain is easy to get a new kerf started, rather than wanting to skip across the existing face like a round file does.
> 
> I like round file chain in dirty cutting or if I'm brushing/doing a lot of stuff near the ground. The only reason is how easy it is to sharpen. All of my chains are chisel except for a special narrow kerf pico on one of my climbing saws...that one's semi-chisel, but still a non-safety chain. I'm also running skip on all my 3/8 and .404 chain.


Well said! Couldn't have said it better myself. Especially about how a Square tune cleans out a bypass cut (Dutchman) in a face much easier and more efficient than a round tune. Cant say about hard woods, but in conifer. I've NEVER seen round chain come even close to cutting as fast or smooth as an aggressive square chain. Not even close! Other than winter in frozen dirty ashy wood. If you walked into a strip of Old Growth with a round tuned chain. The Bull Buck would look at you and say "What do you expect to get done with that?!?! I really don't see how people can even compare the efficiency and speed between the two myself!


----------



## jolj

II have some short needle pines to cut, not enough to call a timber man.
What are they good for, other than a bonfire.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I think your thinking of a lapua mag, not a Winchester mag when it comes to bullet velocities.
> In a win mag a 200gr is pretty light And can be pushed out quite a bit faster then my pooch downloads. 3100fps is a pretty average load for a 200/210 gr pill.
> 225 you can typically push 2800 ish.
> 250 you can typically get about 2600/2700.
> I was using the sst bullets and switched to the ttsx for the reason you mentioned. (I'm gonna have to go back and reread my other post, I thought I mention that was why I got away from the sst.)
> From what I understand about the 338-06 and its case capacity you would be at the upper limit to get a 200gr pill much above 2800fps. I was thinking a 185gr was more the normal "light" bullet for them.
> Even if you used standard case capacity at 68.4 gr or the Ackley improved at 73gr your still a good bit shy of the win mags 84gr capacity. I'm extrapolating a but here as I had to look up a few specs for the 338-06. So feel free to educate me further. Im pretty up on the 338 win mag.
> Now if we're comparing a 338 lapua then yeah even my fast wm loads are turds lol





MustangMike said:


> I think you may have misread my post. A 338 Win Mag has a good deal more case capacity than a 338-06. (and several of the new mags are above that).
> 
> I was saying it must be tough to get a 200 grain bullet down to 2,500 FPS with that case.
> 
> Starting loads for the 338-06 w/200 grain bullet often begin at 2,600 FPS and can go above 2,800 FPS. (Source: Hodgdon Loading Data on-line).
> 
> Underloading a cartridge can be just as dangerous as over loading one.





Sawyer Rob said:


> First of all, I've never got velocities like everyone keeps claiming a .338-06 will get, in ANY of the .338-06's I've loaded for, I believe IF they are getting them, they are really pushing the chamber pressures too high. There's no magic in that cartridge/caliber and nothing is free!
> 
> Secondly, there's nothing wrong with loading light velocities, AS LONG as you use faster burning rate powers to do so. The danger comes when you try to light load slow(er) powders.
> 
> SR


God bless ballistics!  A person doesn't even have to be involved in the conversation to be entertained while others debate over the subject!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I don't like and will never run a round ground chain, don't care if I have to touch up ever tank, it's so slow in the cut,


What do you mean? Isn't a new chain a ground chain?


sean donato said:


> For those that paid attention... notice how it cut straight with different and missing cutters? Looked like it cut decently fast and it self fed too.....


Yep, but it had a few less cutters by the time I finished that tank, and I was cutting softer wood with it lol.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sorry I didn't get back with you guys this morning. Had to go to work. Anyways...
> Brett!! I can't believe you can't see the ware on the drivers. Its there!
> Yes the sproket was considerably worn. Much more than I'd usually run. I wasn't paying attention otherwise I would have swapped it out. The worn wheel or "sprocket" may have and probably contributed to the chain parting. Also being as it parted at the splice. I probably rushed the splice, and yes Chipper! Probably operator error! To much WOT on an ungodly beast of a saw that's sharper than a red headed step childs tongue and stretches saw chains like rubber bands!  What can I say? Its a Stihl!
> 
> I use the term "tune or tuned" instead if grind, ground, file or filed and we call sprockets "wheels" its just logging camp cutter lingo fellas', so bare with me on not using all the correct terms!
> 
> Brett, if I used that worn down chain felling timber?!?! I'd bust three or for teeth off that thing at 10500rpm the first time I bumped a four inch limb off the trunk of freshly fell OG Spruce!  I must say. Your definitely a man who knows how to get the most out of his saw chains! Good on ya pard!


I saw the wear, but it wasn't anything I'd be concerned with, and we cut hardwood .
The worse thing isn't a worn sprocket on a worn chain, but rather a worn sprocket on a new chain, or a worn chain and a new sprocket. I try to run sprockets and chains that have somewhat equal wear.
Yeah, it really sounds like you need some of the new husky x-cut chain if you're stretching the stihl chain too much lol.
I wasn't trying to get the most out of it, but as Sean noticed, showing others that a chain can still cut well even after it's sharpened well past the witness marks. That being said, it wouldn't be a chain I'd put on to start the day, unless I had some nasty logs to buck first lol. Heck I've bent the working corners right over on brand new Stihl RS chains cutting frozen wood, sure you deal with some of that up there too. But it was warm and I could get away with it...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Took a couple shots at the 10" gong this evening to make sure my boom stick and I Stihl shoot straight. The fresh splash four minutes high center is a 225gr Rem Core Loct. from 100yds. The copper spash 3 minutes right and level with the bull is a 225gr TTSX at 175yds. Both in .338WM The rifle is zeroed at 200 yrd. with 225gr TTSX's. The 225gr RCL have always hit two inches higher than the TTSX loads. Both shots were taken with factory ammo and the optic on its lowest magnification setting of 1.5 power, so Im sure the drift to the right from the TTSX was me being as the cross hairs in the duplex almost covered the gong at 175yds on 1.5 power. That being said. Im Stihl confident in the rifle and probably always will be considering the rifle has been in the back seat of the crummy with back packs, hard hats, cork boots and dogs bouncing around on it for the last two weeks. But hey! Its just a cheap piece of crap Savage! Not a Weatherby, or Sako, or Kimber, or Montana Rifle, or Dakota or Custom Hoodoobly Bla Bla .... Just a plain old Savage that can handle a muddy dog paw and some spilt coffe on it!  IMOP, if your rifle cant take that kind of minor abuse and Stihl shoot straight? Or has to be treated like a violin? You might as well be hunting with a boat anchor!  Just say'n fellas!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I saw the wear, but it wasn't anything I'd be concerned with, and we cut hardwood .
> The worse thing isn't a worn sprocket on a worn chain, but rather a worn sprocket on a new chain, or a worn chain and a new sprocket. I try to run sprockets and chains that have somewhat equal wear.
> Yeah, it really sounds like you need some of the new husky x-cut chain if you're stretching the stihl chain too much lol.
> I wasn't trying to get the most out of it, but as Sean noticed, showing others that a chain can still cut well even after it's sharpened well past the witness marks. That being said, it wouldn't be a chain I'd put on to start the day, unless I had some nasty logs to buck first lol. Heck I've bent the working corners right over on brand new Stihl RS chains cutting frozen wood, sure you deal with some of that up there too. But it was warm and I could get away with it...


Agreed! Except on that chain with the microscopic cutters!  Had to put my reading glasses on to even see the cutters!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

jolj said:


> II have some short needle pines to cut, not enough to call a timber man.
> What are they good for, other than a bonfire.


Save them for December and sell them as X-mas trees! It'll be an agricultural write off! I'd write of my potatoes if someone would buy them!


----------



## jolj

Kodiak Kid said:


> Save them for December and sell them as X-mas trees! It'll be an agricultural write off! I'd write of my potatoes if someone would buy them!


Great Ideal, but they are 20' high & 12 to 24 inches Diameter, so not Fraser fur.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

jolj said:


> Great Ideal, but they are 20' high & 12 to 24 inches Diameter, so not Fraser fur.


Bonfire it is then!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm on vacation this week, so I'm not on it, but there's a fire going on in the next county up. The smoke set in pretty hard this morning, so I'm hanging out inside the shop trying to avoid the smoke.
> 
> The building with the open door isn't the shop, just one of my sheds. I open the door on it to boost the wifi out to the shop lol.View attachment 1016071


Nice! Whats under the the tarp in the garage? "Quick SierraR! Cover the Delorian! No must see it! Not until we build another flux capacitor and bring it up to 88 miles per hour!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Whats under the the tarp in the garage? "Quick SierraR! Cover the Delorian! No must see it! Not until we build another flux capacitor and bring it up to 88 miles per hour!


Nothing too cool...2000 BMW 540i m-sport that's a project down the line. V8, 6 speed manual. I've had it up a little faster than 88mph...it's governed at 155, don't ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Nothing too cool...2000 BMW 540i m-sport that's a project down the line. V8, 6 speed manual. I've had it up a little faster than 88mph...it's governed at 155, don't ask me how I know lol.


Right on!


----------



## Vtrombly

Philbert said:


> Several threads on it here on A.S. If it was that good, I have to assume that someone would be making a version of it still. ‘OSHA banned it’ is usually part of the rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____Chain Experts Weigh In.....Mt. St. Helen's Chain???_____
> 
> 
> Ok guys, anyone ever heard of "Mt. St. Helen's chain"? After it blew, a chain was developed to cope with the terrible problems the ash was creating for the loggers. Apparently it was nearly impossible to keep a traditional chain sharp. This St. Helen's chain worked so good, guys started using...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (several more threads on this chain)
> 
> Philbert


Thank you Philbert I figured you would have some insight. It seems like from the thread you copied that it's like most good myths. There is a basis but like the best of bigfoot. Falls short in the end.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp,  That link was the weak link.





Sierra_rider said:


> Nothing too cool...2000 BMW 540i m-sport that's a project down the line. V8, 6 speed manual. I've had it up a little faster than 88mph...it's governed at 155, don't ask me how I know lol.


The 540i is a fun car to drive.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Took a couple shots at the 10" gong this evening to make sure my boom stick and I Stihl shoot straight. The fresh splash four minutes high center is a 225gr Rem Core Loct. from 100yds. The copper spash 3 minutes right and level with the bull is a 225gr TTSX at 175yds. Both in .338WM The rifle is zeroed at 200 yrd. with 225gr TTSX the 225gr RCL have always hit two inches higher than the TTSX loads. Both shots were taken with factory ammo and the optic on its lowest magnification setting of 1.5 power, so Im sure the drift to the right from the TTSX was me being as the cross hairs in the duplex almost covered the gong at 175yds on 1.5 power. That being said. Im Stihl confident in the rifle and probably always will be considering the rifle has been in the back seat of the crummy with back packs, hard hats, cork boots and dogs bouncing around on it for the last two weeks. But hey! Its just a cheap piece of crap Savage! Not a Weatherby, or Sako, or Kimber, or Montana Rifle, or Dakota or Custom Hoodoobly Bla Bla .... Just a plain old Savage that can handle a muddy dog paw and some spilt coffe on it!  IMOP, if your rifle cant take that kind of minor abuse and Stihl shoot straight? Or has to be treated like a violin? You might as well be hunting with a boat anchor!  Just say'n fellas!
> View attachment 1016138
> View attachment 1016139


Back in 2002 - 2004 I sold quite a few of the Savage Police Sniper Rifle packages to gun dealers. I was a sales rep for a gun wholesaler in Mass. They really liked those sniper rifles in .308.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Back in 2002 - 2004 I sold quite a few of the Savage Police Sniper Rifle packages to gun dealers. I was a sales rep for a gun wholesaler in Mass. They really liked those sniper rifles in .308.


Yeah, Savages really are great rifles!  And a fellow just can't beat the price! IMOP, I don't care what any one says. I've never seen one shot, or shot one my self that wasn't consistent and accurate. I have a fair amount of higher end rifles in my gun locker, and I like my Savages just the same! A rifle dosent have to be expensive to be reliable and accurate!  Not at all! Also, Savage hasn't sold out to foreign Asian manufacturing either. Their made right here in the good ol US of A!


----------



## MustangMike

The Ruger American Rifle (that I am building) is very similar to the Savage rifles ... low cost, good trigger, synthetic stock that reduces recoil well, and barrel nut barrels. I'm looking to build an accurate, rugged, hunting rifle, not a collectible!

There are some newer powders (like CFE 223) that provide more velocity to several calibers. The Hodgdon site is a good source for information:





__





Reloading Data Center







www.hodgdonreloading.com


----------



## MustangMike

When you first mentioned having "Ash" I thought you meant the tree, not actual Ash!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> When you first mentioned having "Ash" I thought you meant the tree, not actual Ash!!!


I thought the same thing Mike. 
I've noticed the ash here are really coming back well. Some just bushed out at the base, also seeing many trees that are in the 10-15' area, and even some of the damaged trees taking off again.


----------



## MustangMike

Velocities from a 338-06 with 200 grain bullets are generally from 2,600 to 2,800 FPS. H-380 and CFE 223 seem to be two of the better powders for this cartridge, but it I want to go with light loads I have a LOT of fast burning H-335.

The Nosler site also shows IMR 4350 powder, but lighter bullets result in too much of a compressed charge. The Nosler site shows lower velocities for the same loads, but shows a 225 grain at 2,575 FPS.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> The Ruger American Rifle (that I am building) is very similar to the Savage rifles ... low cost, good trigger, synthetic stock that reduces recoil well, and barrel nut barrels. I'm looking to build an accurate, rugged, hunting rifle, not a collectible!
> 
> There are some newer powders (like CFE 223) that provide more velocity to several calibers. The Hodgdon site is a good source for information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reloading Data Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodgdonreloading.com


Very nice! Yeah my good friend has a Ruger American in 06 he really likes it. I thought it was a Savage before I took a closer look, because of the accutrigger style system the Ruger American has also adopted. Not the smoothest or most crisp of triggers. However, they work just fine for me.


----------



## husqvarna257

I'm putting up new railings for the porch, deck and balcony. Turns out I needed chisel point finish nails for the DeWalt finish nailer , the regular finish nails were coming out the side of the balusters. I was going to use the old balusters but they were to dry and the nails came out the side. Now I need to get rid of the old wood and I hate to do it but the wood boiler will be fine. No close neighbors to smoke out. 
Our propane company decided to screw us but no free chocolate or flowers. The going State price is around $3.79 but they are charging us $4.59. They delivered it on Friday, 150 gallons, not sure why they are over the state average when normally they are under that. Phone call on Monday because I am not paying them that, I'll offer $3.00 and negotiate from there. I own the tank and I'll remind them I can Buy from any company I want. This is why I have a wood boiler.


----------



## farmer steve

All this gun talk reminds me why I like fall.


----------



## H-Ranch

Load #1 with helper #2. I'm getting to like these 2-wheel wheelbarrows you guys been talking about!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> All this gun talk reminds me why I like fall.


One of the most difficult tracking jobs I ever did was the first deer I got with the bow, would have been a beautiful 8 point if one antler were not broken.

It was about 1/2 hour before dark and it started to rain. It went about 150 yds.

I'm trying to find a blood trail, and since the plastic fletching did not exit right away, the blood trail was scarce, and ALL of the leaves on the ground had red blood spots on them (but most were not real blood).

I had to pick up each leaf and rub it between my fingers to see if it was blood or just a red spot!

The Buck went downhill to a swamp and a stream, and the blood sign just stopped! I could not tell if he crossed the stream or not.

I searched, and searched, and searched and eventually found him. He made a 90* left at the stream and went about another 50 yds before piling into some thick brush.

I can't tell you how relieved I was to finally find him!


farmer steve said:


> View attachment 1016216


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! Tungsten Carbide cutters. Very expensive and very hard to tune once dulled



Kolve chain did not have carbide teeth, but ‘Y’-shaped scoring teeth, in addition to traditional cutters. This is similar in some ways to specialty ripping chain. There were a few different variations / configurations of it.




More images in the referenced thread.
Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

jolj said:


> Great Ideal, but they are 20' high & 12 to 24 inches Diameter, so not Fraser fur.


I work on the rule that if I have to get rid of it, it'll fit in the stove. True that a lot of it will keep a guy busy feeding the fire.


----------



## H-Ranch

Load #2 with helper #1.


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> Load #2 with helper #1.
> View attachment 1016257


Nice to see you hauling wood again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## muad

Hey AS fam. Long time no chat. I hope everyone is good. 

Getting ready to gear up for wood season, excited to get the saws going. Got me a new scrounging rig


----------



## WoodAbuser

muad said:


> Hey AS fam. Long time no chat. I hope everyone is good.
> 
> Getting ready to gear up for wood season, excited to get the saws going. Got me a new scrounging rig
> 
> View attachment 1016266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016267


Nice lookin "Camper Special"


----------



## djg james

WoodAbuser said:


> Nice lookin "Camper Special"


Nice looking truck. Where's the rust?


----------



## djg james

Thought of you when I saw this:








Wheelbarrow - general for sale - by owner


Full size wheelbarrow. If you see the ad, the item is still available. Cash only. Pick up only.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Probably should be in Craig List laughs.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today was a really nice sunny/warm day and a firewood day! My friend came over and we cut/skidded oak and elm,







It takes a lot of work out of firewood, cutting over a wagon,






And with the wagon loaded, we headed home,






We also split the whole load, so it was a very good firewood day!

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Kolve chain did not have carbide teeth, but ‘Y’-shaped scoring teeth, in addition to traditional cutters. This is similar in some ways to specialty ripping chain. There were a few different variations / configurations of it.
> 
> View attachment 1016247
> 
> 
> More images in the referenced thread.
> Philbert


Oh ok roger. I've never seen that kind of chain before! Thanks for the info bud!


----------



## H-Ranch

MustangMike said:


> I can't tell you how relieved I was to finally find him!


Look at the young buck in that photo - and I don't mean the deer!


----------



## Squareground3691

Little scrounging in Glacier NP this week


----------



## Kodiak Kid

muad said:


> Hey AS fam. Long time no chat. I hope everyone is good.
> 
> Getting ready to gear up for wood season, excited to get the saws going. Got me a new scrounging rig
> 
> View attachment 1016266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016267


That is one beautiful pickup!  Good on ya! 78 or 79? My favorite pickup of all time!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> the 28" bar is really only a 27" bar



The way I remember it no bars give the full length.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> So I think part of that then is probably to make a phone call to the local Stihl dealer in your area and see if they have the capability to work on the 500I. Allot of times if they don't sell allot of the newer ones or those models the location wont spend the money to send their techs to get the training on them. So I think that would be a huge factor in your being happy with it that you have the help in town to be able to utilize that no fuss aspect of the saw. If they don't service them and the nearest dealer that works on 500I in your area is an hour away I would run with the cash in hand.


Very good advice, I’m in my shop 2-3 times a week. I’ll ask next time in there.


----------



## rarefish383

djg james said:


> Thought of you when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheelbarrow - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> Full size wheelbarrow. If you see the ad, the item is still available. Cash only. Pick up only.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should be in Craig List laughs.


If I had a wheel barrow, I’d pay some one $50 to take it away.


----------



## muad

djg james said:


> Nice looking truck. Where's the rust?


No where, thankfully!


----------



## muad

Kodiak Kid said:


> That is one beautiful pickup!  Good on ya! 78 or 79? My favorite pickup of all time!!!


78 F250 Ranger.


----------



## svk

Really nice truck muad! And neat deer Mike.

Took the recently repaired truck to town today and it died in town. Obviously a different issue than the cam replacement. Kind of pissed me off because I was trying to get home take my son duckhunting as it’s youth waterfowl weekend. Got home and it’s starting to rain. Finally got out later and my son ended up getting four mallards which was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Be Stihl

SS396driver said:


> Yes it is . Wasn’t for sale I used it to run a fan . View attachment 1008707
> View attachment 1008708
> 
> Not a fan of the a OBS body style . But that one is a nice one . I’d look at it if it were closer


That’s a nice little Genny, sir.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Little scrounging in Glacier NP this week


It's been about 15 years since I went to Glacier. I've been to Yellowstone and Grand Teton, but Glacier NP is probably the best out of the 3 IMO. Yellowstone gets all the publicity and fame, but Glacier is the one to visit.

The historic lodges alone are worth the visit...now I want to go back!


----------



## Be Stihl

Well fall is here and it’s scrounging season. I bought a new firewood acquisition tool to add to the arsenal, MS400. I figured it was the obvious next step in my 3 saw plan. 33cc, 50cc, now 67cc. I had a hard time justifying a bigger saw than the 261, cause it does everything well. But I guess I wanted to see what the hype was all about, hopefully it brings big smiles in 20” hardwoods. Should also make noodling a little more effortless.


----------



## chipper1

muad said:


> Hey AS fam. Long time no chat. I hope everyone is good.
> 
> Getting ready to gear up for wood season, excited to get the saws going. Got me a new scrounging rig
> 
> View attachment 1016266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016267


That's sweet!
And you were wanting a "ranger" .


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> The way I remember it no bars give the full length.


Measured from the case, 20" + 24" s/b about right, but the 28" is really only a 27". If you look, and compare the link count, it will become obvious.

If memory serves me right, 20" is 72 links, 24" is 84 links, but 28" is only 92 links (an increase of only 8 instead of 12).

They try and hide it by now calling the 24" a 25"!!!


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> It takes a lot of work out of firewood, cutting over a wagon,


And even more out of it when you're not doing the cutting .
Looks like a nice load .


----------



## MustangMike

You will notice the difference between a 261 and a 400 for sure! (I like the 261, but...)


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Measured from the case, 20" + 24" s/b about right, but the 28" is really only a 27". If you look, and compare the link count, it will become obvious.
> 
> If memory serves me right, 20" is 72 links, 24" is 84 links, but 28" is only 92 links (an increase of only 8 instead of 12).
> 
> They try and hide it by now calling the 24" a 25"!!!


Close...28" is 91dl on a Stihl...93dl on a Husky. Husky and Stihl bars are different lengths on a couple of different bars. 32" are both 105, 36" is 114 on a Stihl and 115 on a Husky. However, if you run an 8 pin on the 36" like I do, a 115dl chain isn't a bad option...what else, a 41" Stihl bar is 123dl of .404. That's all I know, I'm an idiot savant when it comes to bar lengths lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> And even more out of it when you're not doing the cutting .
> Looks like a nice load .


 BUT I did a lot of the thinking, and that's a HUGE amount of work for me!! lol

At least I ran the splitter! AND I even split all the blocks he already had set aside at his house, because his Husky splitter wouldn't split them. 

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Well fall is here and it’s scrounging season. I bought a new firewood acquisition tool to add to the arsenal, MS400. I figured it was the obvious next step in my 3 saw plan. 33cc, 50cc, now 67cc. I had a hard time justifying a bigger saw than the 261, cause it does everything well. But I guess I wanted to see what the hype was all about, hopefully it brings big smiles in 20” hardwoods. Should also make noodling a little more effortless.


Congrats on the purchase...I love my 400. It's my "go to" saw for a lot of stuff.


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been about 15 years since I went to Glacier. I've been to Yellowstone and Grand Teton, but Glacier NP is probably the best out of the 3 IMO. Yellowstone gets all the publicity and fame, but Glacier is the one to visit.
> 
> The historic lodges alone are worth the visit...now I want to go back!


I have to agree with you. GNP is the crown jewel of the rockies (as they say). It's been over 30 years since I've back packed there. I too want to go back, but my knees won't allow me to hit the trails. Many visits since then, just no back country.


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> Little scrounging in Glacier NP this week


My favorite park by far. You got that close to a bear? And the big horn sheep? We only saw them off at a distance. I recognize the one trail with the hiker as the High Line Trail, but the other trail photo I don't recognize. And what lake is the last one? I use to know a lot about the park, but it's been a long time since I've been there.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> BUT I did a lot of the thinking, and that's a HUGE amount of work for me!! lol
> 
> At least I ran the splitter! AND I even split all the blocks he already had set aside at his house, because his Husky splitter wouldn't split them.
> 
> SR


Yeah, that does take a good bit of energy lol.
We're about to have issues, you mean his "Huskee" splitter wouldn't split them .
That was nice of you, what's wrong with his splitter that it isn't splitting, that don't sound good.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> 28" is 91dl on a Stihl...



^This.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, that does take a good bit of energy lol.
> We're about to have issues, you mean his "Huskee" splitter wouldn't split them .
> That was nice of you, what's wrong with his splitter that it isn't splitting, that don't sound good.


 It runs good and sounds good, but they were big blocks of heavily knotted wood, I just figured mine split them because it has a bigger cylinder...

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> It runs good and sounds good, but they were big blocks of heavily knotted wood, I just figured mine split them because it has a bigger cylinder...
> 
> SR


I've split some gnarly stuff with the 22 ton huskee splitters, you just have to take a bit off the right spot first. But I've has some ash and some elm stop them when it seemed it should have ran right straight thru no problem .
Yeah your splitter is a beast!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I pushed them through the 4-way... lol

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> My favorite park by far. You got that close to a bear? And the big horn sheep? We only saw them off at a distance. I recognize the one trail with the hiker as the High Line Trail, but the other trail photo I don't recognize. And what lake is the last one? I use to know a lot about the park, but it's been a long time since I've been there.


I try to not get that close to bears lol. We only have black bears here, they're starting to become a nuisance...raiding trash cans and have even broken into a few houses.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> One of the most difficult tracking jobs I ever did was the first deer I got with the bow, would have been a beautiful 8 point if one antler were not broken.
> 
> It was about 1/2 hour before dark and it started to rain. It went about 150 yds.
> 
> I'm trying to find a blood trail, and since the plastic fletching did not exit right away, the blood trail was scarce, and ALL of the leaves on the ground had red blood spots on them (but most were not real blood).
> 
> I had to pick up each leaf and rub it between my fingers to see if it was blood or just a red spot!
> 
> The Buck went downhill to a swamp and a stream, and the blood sign just stopped! I could not tell if he crossed the stream or not.
> 
> I searched, and searched, and searched and eventually found him. He made a 90* left at the stream and went about another 50 yds before piling into some thick brush.
> 
> I can't tell you how relieved I was to finally find him!


Nice work finding that deer! Good on ya!  Nice pictures also! Thanks for sharing! You look like a young man who means business Mustang M! A lean mean hunt'n machine!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> When you first mentioned having "Ash" I thought you meant the tree, not actual Ash!!!


Looks like regular blanket moss on limbs, but underneath the moss. Is IMOP, a saw chains worst enemy! 



Volcanic Ash! 





The ash on the limbs of these trees never really dries up because its a very damp climate on the Island. When the ash gets saturated after big rains in the winter and then freezes. You might as well be sawing into a piece of concrete sitting on a limb! One or to pass's through limbs when frozen. The chain is done until retuned!  Some Spruce Grove's on the Island have worse ash conditions than others. In the Summer, when in a strip with bad conditions. Sometimes only five or six trees can be fell and worked up into a couple logs before having to swap chains. In the Winter time. Believe me when I say Im not exaggerating and a Faller can go through two round files a day when the ash conditions are at their worst!  I've spent as much time filing as sawing in a 6.5 hour work day before! Let me tell you. IT SUCKS!


----------



## Jeffkrib

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like regular blanket moss on limbs, but underneath the moss. Is IMOP, a saw chains worst enemy! View attachment 1016359
> View attachment 1016360
> 
> 
> Volcanic Ash! View attachment 1016361
> View attachment 1016362
> View attachment 1016363
> View attachment 1016358
> 
> 
> The ash on the limbs of these trees never really dries up because its a very damp climate on the Island. When the ash gets saturated after big rains in the winter and then freezes. You might as well be sawing into a piece of concrete sitting on a limb! One or to pass's through limbs when frozen. The chain is done until retuned!  Some Spruce Grove's on the Island have worse ash conditions than others. In the Summer, when in a strip with bad conditions. Sometimes only five or six trees can be fell and worked up into a couple logs before having to swap chains. In the Winter time. Believe me when I say Im not exaggerating and a Faller can go through two round files a day when the ash conditions are at their worst!  I've spent as much time filing as sawing in a 6.5 hour work day before! Let me tell you. IT SUCKS!


Looks like you’re on the set of Lord of rings.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice work finding that deer! Good on ya!  Nice pictures also! Thanks for sharing! You look like a young man who means business Mustang M! A lean mean hunt'n machine!


It was a 3 hour drive home from Upstate NY (near Utica) to my home in Brewster with that large deer tied on top of my Pinto Station Wagon!

As I slowed down to go through construction sites, you would see a guy rapping the guy next to him on the arm, then he would point, and then they would both be giving me a thumbs up. Ditto with folks passing me on the road.

It was an invigorating ride home! That deer dressed at about 175 lbs. He was big.


----------



## svk

For some reason I thought that Stihl called it 25 inches when everybody else called it 24 as a marketing ploy?


----------



## MustangMike

Remembering 9/11:

I did not work there when they went down, but I used to work in Trade Tower II, first on the 25th floor, then on the 82nd. I remember you could feel (and hear) the building sway on windy days, which would unnerve me.

I also remember returning from lunch one day and not being able to find my office ... I thought I was stuck in the Twilight Zone ... then I realized I was in Tower I, not Tower II !!!

I remember going to the Observation deck, with beautiful views, but I did not take any pictures ... I will be there forever, right???

On the day the towers fell, I was supposed to go to a big deal meeting in the Bronx. Traffic was jammed, and you could see the smoke billowing from Tower I as I tried to make my way into work. I thought it was an accidental plane crash.

Then, after I arrived at the location, they turned on the TV and we watched the second plane crash. Some of the folks who had traveled all the way from Albany still wanted to have the meeting, but I shook my head at them and said I have to go home, we are at war.

Good thing I left when I did. All the bridges were closed, and I had to go on the shoulder of the road to make it around traffic, but I did make it home that day (lots of folks did not, roads were closed).


----------



## MustangMike

The wife and I did a little hike yesterday on the Appalachian Trail.

We started at the Dover Oak and went West to a viewpoint.

The Dover Oak is the largest tree on the trail, estimated to be over 300 years old and over 22 feet in circumference. It is actually in Pawling NY, Dover is further North.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is one for all you motorheads:


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Here is one for all you motorheads:



I can't watch anything he puts out anymore.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Going to take my son for some more duck hunting and then take it easy for the rest of the day. Supposed to meet a friend for dinner and I need to clean my house (in anticipation of the cleaning lady coming over tomorrow) lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> It was a 3 hour drive home from Upstate NY (near Utica) to my home in Brewster with that large deer tied on top of my Pinto Station Wagon!
> 
> As I slowed down to go through construction sites, you would see a guy rapping the guy next to him on the arm, then he would point, and then they would both be giving me a thumbs up. Ditto with folks passing me on the road.
> 
> It was an invigorating ride home! That deer dressed at about 175 lbs. He was big.


I have a tremendous amount of respect for hunters in highly populated small states.I imagine punching a tag on public land must take a lot of time and work in the field!  Especially for a B&C class animal on public land! I don't mean to rub anything in here, but a trophy class Blacktial or Moose in AK or Canada. Can possibly go its entire life and never see a person. Those Whitetails in the mid west and east coast can be extremely hard to hunt from what I hear!!! Especially once any particular animal has been hunted once or twice! They learn quick in populated areas with lots of hunting pressure Im sure. Just like any game animal any where in the world that gets a lot of pressure! Thats all I was trying to get at. So once again let me say. Nice animal and congratulations on a hunt well done!


----------



## Lionsfan

Kodiak Kid said:


> I have a tremendous amount of respect for hunters in highly populated small states.I imagine punching a tag on public land must take a lot of time and work in the field!  Especially for a B&C class animal on public land! I don't mean to rub anything in here, but a trophy class Blacktial or Moose in AK or Canada. Can possibly go its entire life and never see a person. Those Whitetails in the mid west and east coast can be extremely hard to hunt from what I hear!!! Especially once any particular animal has been hunted once or twice! They learn quick in populated areas with lots of hunting pressure Im sure. Just like any game animal any where in the world that gets a lot of pressure! Thats all I was trying to get at. So once again let me say. Nice animal and congratulations on a hunt well done!


You got that right. Especially true when there's a fair amount of private land mixed into vast areas of piss-poor, marginal-at-best state owned deer habitat. In my neck of the woods, 140 class bucks are tough to come by, and I suspect a lot of them are shot out out the back window of hunting camps with the aid of a spotlight.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Good morning guys. Going to take myself for some more duck hunting and then take it easy for the rest of the day. Supposed to meet a friend for dinner and I need to clean my house (in anticipation of the cleaning lady coming over tomorrow) lol


Man your season opens early. Ours doesn't until around Nov 10th. Stays open until Jan 10th. what your season dates?


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I suspect a lot of them are shot out out the back window of hunting camps with the aid of a spotlight.


Don't be hating


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Don't be hating


Lot of talk about high-end fancy shmansy rifles lately, but we all know the 22 mag. is the king of freezer-fillers!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Lot of talk about high-end fancy shmansy rifles lately, but we all know the 22 mag. is the king of freezer-fillers!


Yep, and even the 22lr has done a lot of freezer filling.


----------



## MustangMike

I have 22 LR, but a reloader pics a 223 over a 22 mag!

Nothing can replace a 22 LR as a survival gun.

The cost, and availability of ammo puts it ahead of the mag.


----------



## LondonNeil

I was in the US on September the 11, business trip. I was in a place called Greenville, about 40 minutes outside Dallas on the I30. I was supposed to be there a week, got stuck for a further week until the international flights restarted and I got on the first British airways flight out of DFW.


----------



## Lionsfan

MustangMike said:


> MustangMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 22 LR, but a reloader pics a 223 over a 22 mag!
> 
> Nothing can replace a 22 LR as a survival gun.
> 
> The cost, and availability of ammo puts it ahead of the mag.
> 
> 
> 
> The last press I had was a Lee Turret with a broken frame. It was given to me by a local gunsmith, and it worked just fine for neck sizing the .243 Win and .280 Rem I was loading at the time. About 5 years ago, I sold the .280 Rem and the dies. I gave the Lee, misc. bullets, misc. cans of powder and misc. loading supplies to young guy that had an interest in loading. I hung onto my .243 and 3-4 boxes of 100 grain Corte-Loks. I bet that will keep my freezer filled until I'm dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## sean donato

jolj said:


> II have some short needle pines to cut, not enough to call a timber man.
> What are they good for, other than a bonfire.


Heating your house. I had a snobbish attitude towards pine till I was out in montanna at my wife's, grandparents ranch. All they have to burn is pine. Season it properly and burn it.


Be Stihl said:


> Well fall is here and it’s scrounging season. I bought a new firewood acquisition tool to add to the arsenal, MS400. I figured it was the obvious next step in my 3 saw plan. 33cc, 50cc, now 67cc. I had a hard time justifying a bigger saw than the 261, cause it does everything well. But I guess I wanted to see what the hype was all about, hopefully it brings big smiles in 20” hardwoods. Should also make noodling a little more effortless.


You'll love it after about 6 to 10 tanks! 
Signed a husqy fan with a ms400cm.


MustangMike said:


> Remembering 9/11:
> 
> I did not work there when they went down, but I used to work in Trade Tower II, first on the 25th floor, then on the 82nd. I remember you could feel (and hear) the building sway on windy days, which would unnerve me.
> 
> I also remember returning from lunch one day and not being able to find my office ... I thought I was stuck in the Twilight Zone ... then I realized I was in Tower I, not Tower II !!!
> 
> I remember going to the Observation deck, with beautiful views, but I did not take any pictures ... I will be there forever, right???
> 
> On the day the towers fell, I was supposed to go to a big deal meeting in the Bronx. Traffic was jammed, and you could see the smoke billowing from Tower I as I tried to make my way into work. I thought it was an accidental plane crash.
> 
> Then, after I arrived at the location, they turned on the TV and we watched the second plane crash. Some of the folks who had traveled all the way from Albany still wanted to have the meeting, but I shook my head at them and said I have to go home, we are at war.
> 
> Good thing I left when I did. All the bridges were closed, and I had to go on the shoulder of the road to make it around traffic, but I did make it home that day (lots of folks did not, roads were closed).


Mr Pennypackers history class, 6th grade. His phone rang at his desk, he answered it and nearly fell over. Turned the TV on. Didn't realize I was watching history in the making at the time. Was pretty crazy after that, kids getting yanked out of class right and left. Didn't really think about it till the news of the pentagon got hit. My old man was at a jobsite that day less then a mile away. Mom couldn't get ahold of him. (Before cell phones) fortunately he made it home. Said he watched the plane crash into the pentagon and ran to his truck and beat feet home. I'll never forget that day till I die. Too many lives lost for no real reason. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> I have a tremendous amount of respect for hunters in highly populated small states.I imagine punching a tag on public land must take a lot of time and work in the field!  Especially for a B&C class animal on public land! I don't mean to rub anything in here, but a trophy class Blacktial or Moose in AK or Canada. Can possibly go its entire life and never see a person. Those Whitetails in the mid west and east coast can be extremely hard to hunt from what I hear!!! Especially once any particular animal has been hunted once or twice! They learn quick in populated areas with lots of hunting pressure Im sure. Just like any game animal any where in the world that gets a lot of pressure! Thats all I was trying to get at. So once again let me say. Nice animal and congratulations on a hunt well done!


Heck a decent 8 pointer is considered a big buck around here on public land. You only ever see anything bigger on private land that's managed well.


MustangMike said:


> I have 22 LR, but a reloader pics a 223 over a 22 mag!
> 
> Nothing can replace a 22 LR as a survival gun.
> 
> The cost, and availability of ammo puts it ahead of the mag.


Yes, yes. 
Yes, till you run out of ammo lol.
Yes.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> The last press I had was a Lee Turret with a broken frame. It was given to me by a local gunsmith, and it worked just fine for neck sizing the .243 Win and .280 Rem I was loading at the time. About 5 years ago, I sold the .280 Rem and the dies. I gave the Lee, misc. bullets, misc. cans of powder and misc. loading supplies to young guy that had an interest in loading. I hung onto my .243 and 3-4 boxes of 100 grain Corte-Loks. I bet that will keep my freezer filled until I'm dead.


If not swing by with a couple bricks or a slingshot lol.
The first pic is out the same window I typically shoot out of, wouldn't even need to put my check on the stock . If you look close you'll see two just left of the power pole(and the one to the right), then one back near the shed. Back by the shed and the wood pile behind the bonfire pit is where I usually shot chipmunks at . Some taste little vittles.


----------



## Vtrombly

I was in high school. After the first one hit we turned on TV and thought it was an accident. At first they said it was a small plane. Then the second one hit and it was clear it was not an accident. Admittedly I have only seen that footage that once while it was happening. Seeing people jumping because death was a better alternative than being in that burning inferno was enough to burn that into my memory that I don't ever need to see that again.


----------



## cantoo

This is my quote from the Sept 11, 2011 thread on here. 

I'm Canadian and was working in Ann Arbor, Michigan building a roof on a condominium that we were just setting with a crane. The operator shut down the crane and told us a plane had hit the WTC, didn't seem like too big a deal at first then all hell broke loose. More planes down and then all airports shut down, it seemed so strange not seeing any planes in the air especially being so close to Detroit. Moments later the operator told us the border was locked down. Another worker and I took off to withdraw as much money as I could from ATM's before they shut down. We did manage to get across the border later that night but things were never the same after that.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Heating your house. I had a snobbish attitude towards pine till I was out in montanna at my wife's, grandparents ranch. All they have to burn is pine. Season it properly and burn it.
> 
> You'll love it after about 6 to 10 tanks!
> Signed a husqy fan with a ms400cm.
> 
> Mr Pennypackers history class, 6th grade. His phone rang at his desk, he answered it and nearly fell over. Turned the TV on. Didn't realize I was watching history in the making at the time. Was pretty crazy after that, kids getting yanked out of class right and left. Didn't really think about it till the news of the pentagon got hit. My old man was at a jobsite that day less then a mile away. Mom couldn't get ahold of him. (Before cell phones) fortunately he made it home. Said he watched the plane crash into the pentagon and ran to his truck and beat feet home. I'll never forget that day till I die. Too many lives lost for no real reason.
> 
> Heck a decent 8 pointer is considered a big buck around here on public land. You only ever see anything bigger on private land that's managed well.
> 
> Yes, yes.
> Yes, till you run out of ammo lol.
> Yes.



I see we're the same age, I was in 6th grade too. Being on the west coast, I woke up to the news being on about a plane crashing into the WTC. Shortly afterwards, the other tower got hit and eventually the pentagon. My mom let me stay at home and watch the news until she had to got to work. 

I ended up going to school, but was a couple hours late. My 6th grade teacher was actually a really awesome teacher and totally understood why I was a couple hours late...he said that he'd understand why if I didn't even bother going to school that day. That day really defined the future, for better or worse, things would've probably been way different had 9/11 never happened.


----------



## Vtrombly

Sierra_rider said:


> I see we're the same age, I was in 6th grade too. Being on the west coast, I woke up to the news being on about a plane crashing into the WTC. Shortly afterwards, the other tower got hit and eventually the pentagon. My mom let me stay at home and watch the news until she had to got to work.
> 
> I ended up going to school, but was a couple hours late. My 6th grade teacher was actually a really awesome teacher and totally understood why I was a couple hours late...he said that he'd understand why if I didn't even bother going to school that day. That day really defined the future, for better or worse, things would've probably been way different had 9/11 never happened.


I think I remember coming home and just feeling wierd and unsettled. Who do you attack? Who is responsible? It wasn't even a country it was an ideal, a rogue group. It was different in that in WW2 it was a known enemy from a known country that we could retaliate and attack. This group we had no target, hid in the hills, and would not show themselves. I remember it was a time of not knowing.


----------



## sundance

I was working night shift at a nuclear plant outage. Got back to the hotel to coverage of the first plane, watched the second hit. Had to go to sleep after that. Most work was cancelled at the plant but my crew was on critical path so we went in. Very few people on site that night. Massive security and National Guard on site. There were fears of attacks on major infrastructure (like nuclear plants). It was a very eerie night to say the least.


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's been awhile since I spun chain, almost forgot how lol...but did a loop of 32" .404 for the ol' freebie Echo 8000 I'm going to build for my old man. He doesn't have a "big" firewood saw and I'm not about to give him one of my 044s, so he'll get this. I'm going to do some "magic" to the cylinder first, she's slow lol.

If anyone's wondering why .404...I've got this medium mount 32" Stihl bar with a .404 sprocket, that I'm not going to use. A little bit of modification and an adapter, it fits on the Echo.

BTW, back to our earlier talk about DL #'s and size of bars...I have no clue how many DLs are on a 32" .404. I didn't even count these out, just coiled the chain up on the bar and sprocket and eyeballed what I thought was good.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Man your season opens early. Ours doesn't until around Nov 10th. Stays open until Jan 10th. what your season dates?


My post should say taking my SON duck hunting but the damn phone changed it to myself lol. Youth waterfowl hunt was this weekend. Kids 17 and under can shoot ducks Saturday and Sunday when accompanied by a non-hunting adult. My son ended up getting five ducks between the two days. 

On a sidenote, early goose season is open as well so you can shoot geese over water or land.

Regular duck season opens on the 24th of September.


----------



## svk

In regards to 9/11/01:

I was starting my third year of college. I was driving down to school and was actually in a construction zone and was on a two lane highway going south over the (regular northbound) bridge when the first plane hit. The second plane hit just as I was getting to town and I stopped at the Hardee’s and watch TV in shock with probably 30 other people. We had classes as scheduled while watching as much as we could on the TVs at school. Went home that night and then went to my now ex mother-in-law’s house to celebrate her birthday. I remember seeing every gas station packed with cars as we drove home. The gas stations that did raise their prices up to six dollars a gallon ended up getting into big trouble.

Being in northern Minnesota we were relatively insulated from it all….When I moved to upstate New York it became more real especially when I visited New York City and saw the holes in the ground. Once I got to know people up there, almost everybody knew someone who had been in the building when they were hit and a number of people knew someone who had died. It brought how much more somber reality than what we experienced on TV back home. It took them years to clean up the mess as I remember driving by the two holes many years later. Once they finally got everything cleaned up, they got memorials done pretty quickly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I was at work already, we were going in early at that time. I was a fairly new employee, the boss called all of us into the office to show us on a small TV. He had already said a plane had crashed into the World Trade Center, when I got in there I saw the second one hit. Thats when I said they’re doing it on purpose, he said yeah I told you a plane crashed into the tower. Yeah, you didn’t say it was deliberately flown into the tower. Then he got a twisted face, not the smartest guy. He originally had me thinking it was an accident.


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> I have a tremendous amount of respect for hunters in highly populated small states.I imagine punching a tag on public land must take a lot of time and work in the field!  Especially for a B&C class animal on public land! I don't mean to rub anything in here, but a trophy class Blacktial or Moose in AK or Canada. Can possibly go its entire life and never see a person. Those Whitetails in the mid west and east coast can be extremely hard to hunt from what I hear!!! Especially once any particular animal has been hunted once or twice! They learn quick in populated areas with lots of hunting pressure Im sure. Just like any game animal any where in the world that gets a lot of pressure! Thats all I was trying to get at. So once again let me say. Nice animal and congratulations on a hunt well done!


Most can hunt private lands if they drop their ego and use the two hands god gave them. Here is all about folks ego , attitude and their lack of respect for wildlife and the next generation. My father trapped the Mississippi lower pool 16 his entire life until folks ego's took over. I allowed hunters to take deer here for 37 years or so until their ego's took over and their lies ran out.


----------



## MustangMike

I guess I'm getting old as I remember both where I was when Kennedy was assassinated and where I was on 9/11. I think the Kenedy assassination was a bigger shock as no one could believe that it happened ... the early 60s was a very "innocent" time, we felt very secure and could not believe that it had happened.

Those pics of the jumpers horrified me. When I worked on the 82nd floor I told everyone we needed parachutes. My coworkers laughed at me and told me the glass was unbreakable, what would I do with one? I responded that nothing is unbreakable, and how else would we get down, and have they noticed that this was the only location we ever worked at that never had fire drills? One of my coworkers asked me what I thought my chances would be of making it down safe with a parachute and I responded, "a lot better than if I didn't have one". Thinking about the jumpers still haunts me.

NYC used to issue lifetime access permits to all the NYC reservoirs (for hiking, hunting and fishing). They were all cancelled and now have to be renewed every 5 years. For a long time, all access was closed, and all the reservoirs had guards with ARs protecting them. There were big concerns regarding poisoning the NYC drinking water, they became "no fly" zones and were patrolled by Gov planes and helicopters.


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Well fall is here and it’s scrounging season. I bought a new firewood acquisition tool to add to the arsenal, MS400. I figured it was the obvious next step in my 3 saw plan. 33cc, 50cc, now 67cc. I had a hard time justifying a bigger saw than the 261, cause it does everything well. But I guess I wanted to see what the hype was all about, hopefully it brings big smiles in 20” hardwoods. Should also make noodling a little more effortless.


You'll like the 400. It will wake up after 8-10 tanks of fuel. I use mine a lot for noodling.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Measured from the case, 20" + 24" s/b about right, but the 28" is really only a 27". If you look, and compare the link count, it will become obvious.
> 
> If memory serves me right, 20" is 72 links, 24" is 84 links, but 28" is only 92 links (an increase of only 8 instead of 12).
> 
> They try and hide it by now calling the 24" a 25"!!!


A 36 is 115


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> I guess I'm getting old as I remember both where I was when Kennedy was assassinated and where I was on 9/11. I think the Kenedy assassination was a bigger shock as no one could believe that it happened ... the early 60s was a very "innocent" time, we felt very secure and could not believe that it had happened.
> 
> Those pics of the jumpers horrified me. When I worked on the 82nd floor I told everyone we needed parachutes. My coworkers laughed at me and told me the glass was unbreakable, what would I do with one? I responded that nothing is unbreakable, and how else would we get down, and have they noticed that this was the only location we ever worked at that never had fire drills? One of my coworkers asked me what I thought my chances would be of making it down safe with a parachute and I responded, "a lot better than if I didn't have one". Thinking about the jumpers still haunts me.
> 
> NYC used to issue lifetime access permits to all the NYC reservoirs (for hiking, hunting and fishing). They were all cancelled and now have to be renewed every 5 years. For a long time, all access was closed, and all the reservoirs had guards with ARs protecting them. There were big concerns regarding poisoning the NYC drinking water, they became "no fly" zones and were patrolled by Gov planes and helicopters.


We had the same issue in Mass with closing all public access at the reservoirs for fear of chemical attacks. State police with AR-15's were standing guard.


----------



## jolj

And where is when the space shuttle fail to earth.


----------



## JustJeff

9-11 is my wife's and my anniversary. Lol. 29 years, thanks to the terrorists, I can never forget it. I was living in Mississippi and welding a grain cart for a guy named Bubba. No kidding, it's his actual name! He and I sat in my service truck and listened to it on the radio. Then he said "we're at war". 
In the following days Canadians were hanging American flags in their windows in support. As a Canadian, I was an anomaly in small town Mississippi and everyone knew who I was. A man who was the ranger at a local state park and former military, came in to my shop and said he wanted to shake my hand in thanks for the support of my countrymen. For the first time, I was really proud to be Canadian. A horrible day for those killed or affected. I'll never forget it.


----------



## JimR

I went out to do some more Beech cutting yesterday when I noticed my fuel tank on my Kioti had a slight leak. My fuel gauge was weeping fuel. The tank was completely full. I drained the tank to pull it out. Pulled the fuel gauge out to find that the tank was cracked around the fuel gauge studs. Somebody over tightened the gauge. I used carb cleaner to remove all traces of fuel from the top and the cracks. Super Glue was dropped into the cracks. Marine silicone was applied to the mating surface and the rubber gasket. I installed the fuel gauge and installed 5 new 3/16 × 1 stainless steel screws in between the studs. Clearances the screw holes in the gauge and a 9/64 drill hole for the screws. That sure put an end to a leaking tank. These studs were a piss poor design on the tank. The new screws were sealed with silicone. A new tank is $406 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I went out to do some more Beech cutting yesterday when I noticed my fuel tank on my Kioti had a slight leak. My fuel gauge was weeping fuel. The tank was completely full. I drained the tank to pull it out. Pulled the fuel gauge out to find that the tank was cracked around the fuel gauge studs. Somebody over tightened the gauge. I used carb cleaner to remove all traces of fuel from the top and the cracks. Super Glue was dropped into the cracks. Marine silicone was applied to the mating surface and the rubber gasket. I installed the fuel gauge and installed 5 new 3/16 × 1 stainless steel screws in between the studs. Clearances the screw holes in the gauge and a 9/64 drill hole for the screws. That sure put an end to a leaking tank. These studs were a piss poor design on the tank. The new screws were sealed with silicone. A new tank is $406 plus tax and shipping.


Nice job.
Did get any beech cut up .


----------



## sean donato

Bill G said:


> Most can hunt private lands if they drop their ego and use the two hands god gave them. Here is all about folks ego , attitude and their lack of respect for wildlife and the next generation. My father trapped the Mississippi lower pool 16 his entire life until folks ego's took over. I allowed hunters to take deer here for 37 years or so until their ego's took over and their lies ran out.


It's pretty hard to get into private land around here. Not even for lack of asking. Most farmers have their woods full and guys that have "large" private tracts typically have their own group that hunts the land as well. I belong to a hunting "camp" that leased land for many, many years. Sadly the last owner, passed away and we'll be loosing the land and don't have the money reserves, to buy it as club property. 
The next biggest issue as I see it is a lot of farms and timber land are being sold off to developers.


----------



## Bill G

I think those are issues all over the USA. Here access is going away due to the reasons you mentioned but in my case I kicked the people out because of lies and ethics.


----------



## svk

I remember them showing on TV the mother****ers in terrorist countries celebrating the attacks. Sad thing is I think there would be a lot of celebrating in the US if the same thing happened these days.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I remember them showing on TV the mother****ers in terrorist countries celebrating the attacks. Sad thing is I think there would be a lot of celebrating in the US if the same thing happened these days.


Sad but im inclined to agree. Never in my short life seen so much division.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> I remember them showing on TV the mother****ers in terrorist countries celebrating the attacks. Sad thing is I think there would be a lot of celebrating in the US if the same thing happened these days.


I agree with you. I don't mean to blunt here and sorry if anyone's on that side of the fence... but nowadays when people cant even figure out what bathroom to use I'm pretty sure that we are headed for a catastrophe. If there is a war or conflict that happens in our lifetime all of us are getting drafted regardless of age because these pansies are not going to get it done.


----------



## pdqdl

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think I've mentioned in here before, that I started shooting the .338-06 in the 70's and ended up building a .338-06 dedicated brown bear rifle right after that, I never had to do any altering from 30-06 to .338-06 to get any of them to feed/function properly. Anyway, here it is,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had switched it to clip fed, but I never liked it as it's just something else to lose and worse yet, in everyday use, the clip requires a shorter OAL in bullet seating.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't shot this rifle in years.
> 
> SR
> 
> Edit in: I had to correct my statement to "clip" fed.



Is that a left-hand bolt action, or is that a mirrored image photo?


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> I remember them showing on TV the mother****ers in terrorist countries celebrating the attacks. Sad thing is I think there would be a lot of celebrating in the US if the same thing happened these days.


What a difference a few short years make. Back then we embraced national pride and unity . Today we embraced and pander to those that take a knee when the National Anthem is played.


----------



## sean donato

I was at my cousins oldest birthday this weekend. We were discussing how the school I went to had added litter boxes in the bathrooms because some kids act like animals now. They call them furys or fluffys or something like that. They pay someone to scoop their pee and poo out of the litter box. Like seriously? Not only are they gender neutral bathrooms, but they have litter boxes in them. Wtf is this world coming to? Glad my kids don't go to that district, and they better not start that in the school my kids go to, I'll be at the next school board meeting.

Edit. I guess I should add I don't know for a fact if it's true or not. I don't know anyone in that district, as we all moved out of it for reason. even if its not I still can't believe it came up as a topic of serious discussion amongst adults, for something we had to worry about.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

pdqdl said:


> Is that a left-hand bolt action, or is that a mirrored image photo?


 The bolt is on the "proper" side, it's a L.H. action! lol

When I was a kid, I always had to reach over to bolt a rifle, when I moved to Alaska, I wanted to hunt bigger big game and wanted to have rifles that fit me "properly". So, I bought a L.H. 7mm mag, as I had 45 boxes of ammo for that cartridge that I had bought for $90.00! (over loaded reloads) It didn't take long to figure out that I was just so much better with a bolt gun with everything on the proper side!

I then sold all of my RH bolt guns and started buying/building the rifles that I REALLY wanted, including the .338-06 I already posted about. SR

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> I was at my cousins oldest birthday this weekend. We were discussing how the school I went to had added litter boxes in the bathrooms because some kids act like animals now. They call them furys or fluffys or something like that. They pay someone to scoop their pee and poo out of the litter box. Like seriously? Not only are they gender neutral bathrooms, but they have litter boxes in them. Wtf is this world coming to? Glad my kids don't go to that district, and they better not start that in the school my kids go to, I'll be at the next school board meeting.
> 
> Edit. I guess I should add I don't know for a fact if it's true or not. I don't know anyone in that district, as we all moved out of it for reason. even if its not I still can't believe it came up as a topic of serious discussion amongst adults, for something we had to worry about.


 It's true, they have some of those weardoes doing that some places here too! SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I was at my cousins oldest birthday this weekend. We were discussing how the school I went to had added litter boxes in the bathrooms because some kids act like animals now. They call them furys or fluffys or something like that. They pay someone to scoop their pee and poo out of the litter box. Like seriously? Not only are they gender neutral bathrooms, but they have litter boxes in them. Wtf is this world coming to? Glad my kids don't go to that district, and they better not start that in the school my kids go to, I'll be at the next school board meeting.
> 
> Edit. I guess I should add I don't know for a fact if it's true or not. I don't know anyone in that district, as we all moved out of it for reason. even if its not I still can't believe it came up as a topic of serious discussion amongst adults, for something we had to worry about.


IDK about the litter boxes, but furries are a thing. I was at a party a few years ago,(not where I live, a more 'progressive' part of the state lol) and got stuck talking to this weirdo that was there. Anyway, he started telling me how his girlfriend had a side-biz making custom "tails" for furries. I won't say exactly how the tails attach, but let's just say it's more of a "plug" rather than a "clip."


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> IDK about the litter boxes, but furries are a thing. I was at a party a few years ago,(not where I live, a more 'progressive' part of the state lol) and got stuck talking to this weirdo that was there. Anyway, he started telling me how his girlfriend had a side-biz making custom "tails" for furries. I won't say exactly how the tails attach, but let's just say it's more of a "plug" rather than a "clip."


Thats just f-ed up...


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Thats just f-ed up...



Tell me about it...on a positive note, my friends and I now accuse each other of being furries.


----------



## Vtrombly

Sierra_rider said:


> IDK about the litter boxes, but furries are a thing. I was at a party a few years ago,(not where I live, a more 'progressive' part of the state lol) and got stuck talking to this weirdo that was there. Anyway, he started telling me how his girlfriend had a side-biz making custom "tails" for furries. I won't say exactly how the tails attach, but let's just say it's more of a "plug" rather than a "clip."


Its like the twilight zone....If you asked me in high school if I ever thought this would happen id say your crazy. All I know is I want the T shirt when all this is over.


----------



## pdqdl

Sawyer Rob said:


> The bolt is on the "proper" side, it's a L.H. action! lol
> 
> When I was a kid, I always had to reach over to bolt a rifle, when I moved to Alaska, I wanted to hunt bigger big game and wanted to have rifles that fit me "properly". So, I bought a L.H. 7mm mag, as I had 45 boxes of ammo for that cartridge that I had bought for $90.00! (over loaded reloads) It didn't take long to figure out that I was just so much better with a bolt gun with everything on the proper side!
> 
> I then sold all of my RH bolt guns and started buying/building the rifles that I REALLY wanted, including the .338-06 I already posted about. SR
> 
> SR



Are you shooting left handed, as well?
I don't see a left-handed bolt being any kind of advantage unless you are also shooting left handed.

_Sorry, I haven't read enough of this thread to know if you mentioned that._


----------



## MustangMike

I have concluded that the increase in bizarre behavior is directly related to the increased use of drugs ... both illegal and prescription.

Logic and common sense are dying fast!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

pdqdl said:


> Are you shooting left handed, as well?
> I don't see a left-handed bolt being any kind of advantage unless you are also shooting left handed.
> 
> _Sorry, I haven't read enough of this thread to know if you mentioned that._


 Yes, isn't that the proper way to shoot a long gun?? lol

I liked hunting dangerous game, and screwing around with rifles that didn't fit me properly, just wasn't cutting it!

I pretty much have all L.H. rifles now, especially the ones I've hunted with a lot, and double especially for my "go to" gun as it's set up exactly the way that I want it,







being my "go to" gun, I've put a lot of meat in my freezer with that one...

SR


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Nice job.
> Did get any beech cut up .


Just one 8 inch tree. It was also raining later on so I worked on another project in my barn.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> I have concluded that the increase in bizarre behavior is directly related to the increased use of drugs ... both illegal and prescription.
> 
> Logic and common sense are dying fast!


Logic and common sense died a long time ago.


----------



## svk

JimR said:


> Logic and common sense died a long time ago.


Indeed.

Although a lot of young folks readily recognize and discuss the fact that their peers (such as the litter box pee'ers) are f-ed up.


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, isn't that the proper way to shoot a long gun?? lol
> 
> I liked hunting dangerous game, and screwing around with rifles that didn't fit me properly, just wasn't cutting it!
> 
> I pretty much have all L.H. rifles now, especially the ones I've hunted with a lot, and double especially for my "go to" gun as it's set up exactly the way that I want it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being my "go to" gun, I've put a lot of meat in my freezer with that one...
> 
> SR


Is that a drilling?


----------



## MustangMike

Another very nice rifle, looks like a drilling ... what gauge and caliber??? (That one does not have to be lefthanded!)


----------



## LondonNeil

Sawyer Rob said:


> The bolt is on the "proper" side, it's a L.H. action! lol
> 
> When I was a kid, I always had to reach over to bolt a rifle, when I moved to Alaska, I wanted to hunt bigger big game and wanted to have rifles that fit me "properly". So, I bought a L.H. 7mm mag, as I had 45 boxes of ammo for that cartridge that I had bought for $90.00! (over loaded reloads) It didn't take long to figure out that I was just so much better with a bolt gun with everything on the proper side!
> 
> I then sold all of my RH bolt guns and started buying/building the rifles that I REALLY wanted, including the .338-06 I already posted about. SR
> 
> SR


I know very little about guns, but being a leftie it makes a lot of sense to me that you want your gun to enable left handed operation. Most tools in this world are built too use right handed.... Some can be used either, some can but not quite so well or so safely, and summer just can't. Thankfully right handed chain saws are fairly easy things to use as intended.


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, isn't that the proper way to shoot a long gun?? lol
> 
> I liked hunting dangerous game, and screwing around with rifles that didn't fit me properly, just wasn't cutting it!
> 
> I pretty much have all L.H. rifles now, especially the ones I've hunted with a lot, and double especially for my "go to" gun as it's set up exactly the way that I want it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being my "go to" gun, I've put a lot of meat in my freezer with that one...
> 
> SR


Strange wood, is that some kind of oak wood?


----------



## SS396driver

Not collecting firewood this fall . Have more than enough for the next 3 seasons already stacked and a few cords worth in log length . 

So been doing other things 




Restored the vent windows today


----------



## JustJeff

I have practiced shooting left with my 30-30 creedmore weatherby magnum. Lol . It's handy when hunting from a ladder stand and they come in from where you don't expect.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

jolj said:


> Strange wood, is that some kind of oak wood?


 I honestly don't know if you are trying to be funny, or you've just never seen a high-quality piece of wood on a firearm before?






SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> Is that a drilling?


 Yes, I've been hunting with it for more than 40 years, and yes it needed to be set up for left hand use...

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I honestly don't know if you are trying to be funny, or you've just never seen a high-quality piece of wood on a firearm before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I thought he was talking about the "scrounged wood" on the ground, not the stock lol.
That is a pretty tool!


----------



## Be Stihl

Well I took the 400 out for its first startup today, it tried to mate with the 261. 

So I warmed it up and revved it a little. Then I cut some 10” maple, man I am in love. The 261 is a bad little saw but this thing rips, I believe I got a good one. Made a custom muffler plate and installed it before I had ever started it. I thought about modifying the factory cover but this way I can replace the cover if warranty work is needed. Once again this thing is amazing with a 20” bar, I hope it doesn’t replace the 50cc saw because it is sweet. I barely noticed the extra weight, I believe this could be my only saw. I noticed instead of working on the ground (with the 50) or bent over that I was able to stand and work which is nice considering I’m 43 years old and time is taking its toll. The CAD was strong and I couldn’t resist, I found this jewel and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been awhile since I spun chain, almost forgot how lol...but did a loop of 32" .404 for the ol' freebie Echo 8000 I'm going to build for my old man. He doesn't have a "big" firewood saw and I'm not about to give him one of my 044s, so he'll get this. I'm going to do some "magic" to the cylinder first, she's slow lol.
> 
> If anyone's wondering why .404...I've got this medium mount 32" Stihl bar with a .404 sprocket, that I'm not going to use. A little bit of modification and an adapter, it fits on the Echo.
> 
> BTW, back to our earlier talk about DL #'s and size of bars...I have no clue how many DLs are on a 32" .404. I didn't even count these out, just coiled the chain up on the bar and sprocket and eyeballed what I thought was good.
> View attachment 1016537


Very nice! Good on ya for hook'n your dad up!  Before he passed. If I tried to give my old man a saw he'd say, "why would I want that? You have plenty of saws boy! If I need something sawed I'll have you do it! Don't expect me to pay ya either! I clothed and feed your a** for 18 plus years son! Ain't pay'n back a b***h?!?!" 
JK 

How big is an Echo 8000? If It can pull .404? It must be fairly good size at the very least!


Lionsfan said:


> You got that right. Especially true when there's a fair amount of private land mixed into vast areas of piss-poor, marginal-at-best state owned deer habitat. In my neck of the woods, 140 class bucks are tough to come by, and I suspect a lot of them are shot out out the back window of hunting camps with the aid of a spotlight.


I hear ya! I have nothing but respect for you guys that hunt fair chase White Tail on public land! Good on all you guys! Even if your just a meat hunter! That being said. Bagging a trophy class buck must be quite a moment for a hunter! Hunting Whitetail Ranches on private land does not at all impress me! Under those circumstances. All It takes is money to shoot a trophy buck in most cases!  I've always wanted to go down south and experience a fair chase Whitetail hunt at least once in my life. I'd be happy with any buck! Being as I know very few people in Iowa Illinois or Wisconsin. (Thats where I would put in for a tag most likely) I wouldn't even know where to start if I did draw a tag! If a person is a true Trophy Hunter? Wether its public or private land? fair chase is the only way to hunt and take trophy animals IMOP!

Good and safe hunting to you all Gentleman!


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> @Logger nate / @Kodiak Kid ?
> View attachment 1010118


I sent this to my Dad, he is a retired coal miner who now lives in FL, he plays golf all week. I nearly pissed myself when I read this. He also got a kick out of it, thanks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I honestly don't know if you are trying to be funny, or you've just never seen a high-quality piece of wood on a firearm before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I've seen high quality Hand made and hand checkered European Walnut stocks on both my Dad's early model Sako Finnbears! Scratched one up pretty good in the rocks hunting Mt goat! Being as I have no experience with building or refinishing high dollar wood stocks. It cost me a fortune to have the 06 stock refinished after the hunt! Called McMillan Custom Fiberglass Rifle Stocks the day after I got home from my Mt goat hunt. I swapped both my Sako's wood stocks out for fiberglass McMillan's!  Best thing I ever did to those Rifles! Then again I don't base the pleasure of my rifles nor my hunts on the cosmetics of my firearms!


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Well I took the 400 out for its first startup today, it tried to mate with the 261.
> View attachment 1016703
> So I warmed it up and revved it a little. Then I cut some 10” maple, man I am in love. The 261 is a bad little saw but this thing rips, I believe I got a good one. Made a custom muffler plate and installed it before I had ever started it. I thought about modifying the factory cover but this way I can replace the cover if warranty work is needed. Once again this thing is amazing with a 20” bar, I hope it doesn’t replace the 50cc saw because it is sweet. I barely noticed the extra weight, I believe this could be my only saw. I noticed instead of working on the ground (with the 50) or bent over that I was able to stand and work which is nice considering I’m 43 years old and time is taking its toll. The CAD was strong and I couldn’t resist, I found this jewel and couldn’t be happier.View attachment 1016705


Congrats, sound like it's gonna be a great addition to the arsenal for you.
Looks like a big 261.
I don't think I've ever ran one, but I've ran the 362 and the 462 .


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very nice! Good on ya for hook'n your dad up!  Before he passed. If I tried to give my old man a saw he'd say, "why would I want that? You have plenty of saws boy! If I need something sawed I'll have you do it! Don't expect me to pay ya either! I clothed and feed your a** for 18 plus years son! Ain't pay'n back a b***h?!?!"
> JK
> 
> How big is an Echo 8000? If It can pull .404? It must be fairly good size at the very least!
> I hear ya! I have nothing but respect for you guys that hunt fair chase White Tail on public land! Good on all you guys! Even if your just a meat hunter! That being said. Bagging a trophy class buck must be quite a moment for a hunter! Hunting Whitetail Ranches on private land does not at all impress me! Under those circumstances. All It takes is money to shoot a trophy buck in most cases!  I've always wanted to go down south and experience a fair chase Whitetail hunt at least once in my life. I'd be happy with any buck! Being as I know very few people in Iowa Illinois or Wisconsin. (Thats where I would put in for a tag most likely) I wouldn't even know where to start if I did draw a tag! If a person is a true Trophy Hunter? Public Land fair chase is the only way to hunt and take trophy animals IMOP!
> 
> Good and safe hunting to you all Gentleman!


Well I am in Illinois and you are welcome down here. You can hunt my private land or the un-hunted public lands. You can even hunt the islands. When I say islands I mean the small islands in the Mississippi River and yes deer do swim to the islands. Since I am on the river and only feet from Iowa I can find you land to hunt there. It is an entire different world over there and I wonder how they even have deer left in the state. That is NOT an insult to Iowa hunters simply an observation of their laws.


----------



## Bill G

I do not want to derail the thread by going back to the "furry" crap it seems it might be a bit of a hoax.









PolitiFact - Claim about schools providing litter boxes for students debunked in several states


Schools are not putting litter boxes in bathrooms to accommodate children, as months of unfounded rumors have claimed. A




www.politifact.com





I have spent nearly my entire career in education and I will say that is the dumbest dang thing I ever hear of.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very nice! Good on ya for hook'n your dad up!  Before he passed. If I tried to give my old man a saw he'd say, "why would I want that? You have plenty of saws boy! If I need something sawed I'll have you do it! Don't expect me to pay ya either! I clothed and feed your a** for 18 plus years son! Ain't pay'n back a b***h?!?!"
> JK
> 
> How big is an Echo 8000? If It can pull .404? It must be fairly good size at the very least!
> I hear ya! I have nothing but respect for you guys that hunt fair chase White Tail on public land! Good on all you guys! Even if your just a meat hunter! That being said. Bagging a trophy class buck must be quite a moment for a hunter! Hunting Whitetail Ranches on private land does not at all impress me! Under those circumstances. All It takes is money to shoot a trophy buck in most cases!  I've always wanted to go down south and experience a fair chase Whitetail hunt at least once in my life. I'd be happy with any buck! Being as I know very few people in Iowa Illinois or Wisconsin. (Thats where I would put in for a tag most likely) I wouldn't even know where to start if I did draw a tag! If a person is a true Trophy Hunter? Public Land fair chase is the only way to hunt and take trophy animals IMOP!
> 
> Good and safe hunting to you all Gentleman!



The Echo 8000 is 80cc. It's a torquey saw, but...slow. It's kinda old school in that way, but It's got a really restrictive exhaust and ho-hum porting #'s. I've seen some people have made screamers out of them...open up the muffler, throw the cylinder on the lathe, and a little work with my grinder, I don't know why I couldn't build a fast saw out of it.

I do all the climbing and semi-complex falling for the old man...even though he used to climb redwoods out on the coast. He still likes cutting brush and bucking logs, so he would appreciate a strong running saw. He just to old to climb and would rather have me do anything that's remotely technical.


chipper1 said:


> Congrats, sound like it's gonna be a great addition to the arsenal for you.
> Looks like a big 261.
> I don't think I've ever ran one, but I've ran the 362 and the 462 .


Think 362 weight, but nearly 462 power...that's the 400. I tuned mine up a bit and now my "more desirable" saws usually sit in favor of the 400.


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> I do not want to derail the thread by going back to the "furry" crap it seems it might be a bit of a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - Claim about schools providing litter boxes for students debunked in several states
> 
> 
> Schools are not putting litter boxes in bathrooms to accommodate children, as months of unfounded rumors have claimed. A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent nearly my entire career in education and I will say that is the dumbest dang thing I ever hear of.


I don't trust those fact checkers. If you look into them they are politically funded and even though I'm right leaning I have a problem with fact checking that's funded by any party on any side. I read the story on it here in Midland and It looked to me like the school district was dodging answering it so I definitely would not say its false that's my opinion.


----------



## NbyNWisc

Philbert said:


> Hard to keep up in this thread. I have to skip over most posts.
> 
> If only there was a thread that focused on firewood, and how to scrounge it . . .
> 
> Philbert


Amen brother!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Nev


Be Stihl said:


> Well I took the 400 out for its first startup today, it tried to mate with the 261.
> View attachment 1016703
> So I warmed it up and revved it a little. Then I cut some 10” maple, man I am in love. The 261 is a bad little saw but this thing rips, I believe I got a good one. Made a custom muffler plate and installed it before I had ever started it. I thought about modifying the factory cover but this way I can replace the cover if warranty work is needed. Once again this thing is amazing with a 20” bar, I hope it doesn’t replace the 50cc saw because it is sweet. I barely noticed the extra weight, I believe this could be my only saw. I noticed instead of working on the ground (with the 50) or bent over that I was able to stand and work which is nice considering I’m 43 years old and time is taking its toll. The CAD was strong and I couldn’t resist, I found this jewel and couldn’t be happier.View attachment 1016705


Congrat's on the new Stihl's! Never ran a 261. Sure looks nice! I know really like my 260 pro. With a 50g 16" bar and .325 Full Comp. The power to weight ratio is hard to beat!  Madsen's sent me the 260 with a .50gage bar and 3/8 tip. After running the 3/8 chain. I punched out the 3/8 and riveted on a .325 Made a world of difference! Very noticeable power gain over the 3/8 being as the .325 cuts a narrower kerf. Therefore, less load on the head!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

NbyNWisc said:


> Amen brother!


Well IMOP, the best advice I can give on " how to scrounge fire wood" is "Scrounge" for it everywhere and anywhere you legally can! When you find some. Saw it, load it, haul it, and stack it. Scrounge complete!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Well I am in Illinois and you are welcome down here. You can hunt my private land or the un-hunted public lands. You can even hunt the islands. When I say islands I mean the small islands in the Mississippi River and yes deer do swim to the islands. Since I am on the river and only feet from Iowa I can find you land to hunt there. It is an entire different world over there and I wonder how they even have deer left in the state. That is NOT an insult to Iowa hunters simply an observation of their laws.


Hey I really appreciate that! Just may have to take you up on that offer if and when the time comes!


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> I don't trust those fact checkers. If you look into them they are politically funded and even though I'm right leaning I have a problem with fact checking that's funded by any party on any side. I read the story on it here in Midland and It looked to me like the school district was dodging answering it so I definitely would not say its false that's my opinion.


You very well could be correct. I also am not a fan of any organization that leans one way. You will not find me singing the 100% truth that Fox News claims to put out. 

The last broadcaster I respected was David Brinkley. 








David Brinkley Signs Off With Blast at Clinton


[...] he unloaded on President Clinton, saying that Clinton's victory speech Tuesday night...




www.sfgate.com










david brinkley on Clinton 4 more years of silliness - Search







www.bing.com










david brinkley on Clinton 4 more years of silliness - Search







www.bing.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> The Echo 8000 is 80cc. It's a torquey saw, but...slow. It's kinda old school in that way, but It's got a really restrictive exhaust and ho-hum porting #'s. I've seen some people have made screamers out of them...open up the muffler, throw the cylinder on the lathe, and a little work with my grinder, I don't know why I couldn't build a fast saw out of it.
> 
> I do all the climbing and semi-complex falling for the old man...even though he used to climb redwoods out on the coast. He still likes cutting brush and bucking logs, so he would appreciate a strong running saw. He just to old to climb and would rather have me do anything that's remotely technical.
> 
> Think 362 weight, but nearly 462 power...that's the 400. I tuned mine up a bit and now my "more desirable" saws usually sit in favor of the 400.


 360 weight and 460 power = MS400?!?! Thats Impressive! Dose that mean 046 weight and 066 power = MS500? If so, I've gotta try a 500 ASAP!


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey I really appreciate that! Just may have to take you up on that offer if and when the time comes!


You are welcome anytime.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> 360 weight and 460 power = MS400?!?! Thats Impressive! Dose that mean 046 weight and 066 power = MS500? If so, I've gotta try a 500 ASAP!


I don't want to say it will beat up on a 460, I haven't run one in a long time, but it does beat up on all the stock 044/440's that I've run. That being said, it doesn't quite have the resistance to stalling out the chain as say, a 461. That's ok, it's light enough to brush with and it still has enough power to easily run a 28" in stock form...mine now has enough power to run a 32", also has the HO oiler guts from a 461R, so it'll oil a 32" as well. With a good chain, it self feeds into the wood nicely.

I'd say the 500i is in a similar situation. If I can keep the chain speed up, it'll rip with a 36" in softwoods. That being said, the rev's do start to drop when you lean on it...but it's not to the point of easily stalling the chain out(my main gripe about most 70cc saws.) My ported 066, the revs don't really drop until you're at the point of wondering why you're pushing that hard on the saw. I honestly don't have much run time on my 500i yet...outside of my actual job, most of my recent cutting has been with the 400 or climbing saws.

The one caveat to the 500i, is it sounds like some had some variances in piston height, or at least that's what I've heard. Enough height to change the port timing and possibly why some people think they rip and others think they don't. Mine's a good runner, but I'm stihl curious about digging in and seeing what makes it tick...and if I can improve it.

Speaking of 500i content, tonight I was working on an upgrade for the crappy stock 462/500 clutch cover. I'm using a cheap aftermarket "west-coast style" cover(044-066). A little trimming and grinding, it fits:


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've seen high quality Hand made and hand checkered European Walnut stocks on both my Dad's early model Sako Finnbears! Scratched one up pretty good in the rocks hunting Mt goat! Being as I have no experience with building or refinishing high dollar wood stocks. It cost me a fortune to have the 06 stock refinished after the hunt! Called McMillan Custom Fiberglass Rifle Stocks the day after I got home from my Mt goat hunt. I swapped both my Sako's wood stocks out for fiberglass McMillan's!  Best thing I ever did to those Rifles! Then again I don't base the pleasure of my rifles nor my hunts on the cosmetics of my firearms!


About 5 years ago my wife's Pampa gave me a new in the box Winchester 70 sporter in 7mm mag. Said he won it at a gun raffle back in the 80's and never shot it. He never even mounted the scope rings that came with it. Said he wanted to see someone kill something with it before he died. That year I got the biggest buck I ever shot, and a coyote all within an hour of each other. He passed away about a month after that. Just can't bring myself to drag it through the woods and screw up the stock. 


Vtrombly said:


> I don't trust those fact checkers. If you look into them they are politically funded and even though I'm right leaning I have a problem with fact checking that's funded by any party on any side. I read the story on it here in Midland and It looked to me like the school district was dodging answering it so I definitely would not say its false that's my opinion.


Idk if it true or not, but wouldnt suprise me honestly. In my senior year they started a "gay-straight alliance." It was pretty heavily protested, till one of the gay kids parents sued the school. The school lost its backbone after that. Lots of things changed the following years. I could write an essay about how much has changed, but needless to say it's not an atmosphere I want my kids going to school in. So when we were looking for houses we purposefully looked outside of that district. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Nev
> Congrat's on the new Stihl's! Never ran a 261. Sure looks nice! I know really like my 260 pro. With a 50g 16" bar and .325 Full Comp. The power to weight ratio is hard to beat!  Madsen's sent me the 260 with a .50gage bar and 3/8 tip. After running the 3/8 chain. I punched out the 3/8 and riveted on a .325 Made a world of difference! Very noticeable power gain over the 3/8 being as the .325 cuts a narrower kerf. Therefore, less load on the head! View attachment 1016729


One of my favorite saws is a 026, only beaten by a 346xp. These newer 50cc saws do have a bit more power imo. Not enough to make you want to get rid of the older saw, but enough that you'll notice rhe difference.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> 360 weight and 460 power = MS400?!?! Thats Impressive! Dose that mean 046 weight and 066 power = MS500? If so, I've gotta try a 500 ASAP!


You really can't fully appreciate one till its in your hands. Mine is stock save a bark box, which I'm very much considering taking off. (It ear shattering loud even with muffs/plug on) pulls a 20" with authority in hard wood. I got a 24" for it and I think it will be right at home. I do like the extra power from the bark box, but it's very loud even wearing muffs or ear plugs. I'm really on the fence about taking it back off and buying another muffler to mod.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> About 5 years ago my wife's Pampa gave me a new in the box Winchester 70 sporter in 7mm mag. Said he won it at a gun raffle back in the 80's and never shot it. He never even mounted the scope rings that came with it. Said he wanted to see someone kill something with it before he died. That year I got the biggest buck I ever shot, and a coyote all within an hour of each other. He passed away about a month after that. Just can't bring myself to drag it through the woods and screw up the stock.
> 
> Idk if it true or not, but wouldnt suprise me honestly. In my senior year they started a "gay-straight alliance." It was pretty heavily protested, till one of the gay kids parents sued the school. The school lost its backbone after that. Lots of things changed the following years. I could write an essay about how much has changed, but needless to say it's not an atmosphere I want my kids going to school in. So when we were looking for houses we purposefully looked outside of that district.
> 
> One of my favorite saws is a 026, only beaten by a 346xp. These newer 50cc saws do have a bit more power imo. Not enough to make you want to get rid of the older saw, but enough that you'll notice rhe difference.


We home school here because of that reason. I'm not having someone with mental problems that is a pedophile that has some sick fantasy that they are now considering normal teaching my son. We get his curriculum through The Good and the Beautiful a Christian based studies.


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, I've been hunting with it for more than 40 years, and yes it needed to be set up for left hand use...
> 
> SR


12 ga? What rifle cartridge? 

I had a 12 gauge on top of 30-06. With a really cool gun but I never felt right shooting it as a young man because it was so expensive so I sold it when I have kids. Of course the prices now have gone insane.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> We home school here because of that reason. I'm not having someone with mental problems that is a pedophile that has some sick fantasy that they are now considering normal teaching my son. We get his curriculum through The Good and the Beautiful a Christian based studies.


My wife and I talked about home schooling a lot. It basically came down to a few things for us not to home school. We moved out to a rural area (mainly since I was sick of being surrounded by nosy people) and the school here is pretty decent, we know a bunch of people that teach and work there, and we have friends with kids currently going there. It's pretty decent school. 
The biggest thing is we both need to work. I'm not gonna say we couldn't swing it on one check, but there would be no margin for error and there would be no money to put into savings. Delt with that over covid working for the township. I don't work for the township anymore... 
My wife didn't really want to put the work in as well. I can't fault her for that. It takes a lot to give a kid a good education at home and keep them from being socially awkward. I know people that were home schooled that moved out and were basically culture shocked. Thats a story for another time. 
It's hard these days to make the right call for what we should and shouldn't be doing with our kids. I've fought with my daughters preschool teacher after Martin Luther King day. Sarah came home and told me were bad people because we're white, and we owned slaves... yeah, um. No, I think not. Next day I reamed that "teacher" out pretty good, as well as the preschool administrators. Any way, so yeah I know where your coming from. We live in crap times.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> My wife and I talked about home schooling a lot. It basically came down to a few things for us not to home school. We moved out to a rural area (mainly since I was sick of being surrounded by nosy people) and the school here is pretty decent, we know a bunch of people that teach and work there, and we have friends with kids currently going there. It's pretty decent school.
> The biggest thing is we both need to work. I'm not gonna say we couldn't swing it on one check, but there would be no margin for error and there would be no money to put into savings. Delt with that over covid working for the township. I don't work for the township anymore...
> My wife didn't really want to put the work in as well. I can't fault her for that. It takes a lot to give a kid a good education at home and keep them from being socially awkward. I know people that were home schooled that moved out and were basically culture shocked. Thats a story for another time.
> It's hard these days to make the right call for what we should and shouldn't be doing with our kids. I've fought with my daughters preschool teacher after Martin Luther King day. Sarah came home and told me were bad people because we're white, and we owned slaves... yeah, um. No, I think not. Next day I reamed that "teacher" out pretty good, as well as the preschool administrators. Any way, so yeah I know where your coming from. We live in crap times.


It is a far different country than when I went to school. We do what we have to do. Children learn much from their families. We need to try to be the best examples we can be.


----------



## svk

We live in a rural area and my kids go to a small school with 30 to 45 kids per grade. Close to half of the teachers went to school in the district that rolled into this combined district several years back so I have no concerns about what is being taught. There have been problems with bullying and other rule breaking at the school and that is due to the superintendent who will not let the principal and dean of students crack the proverbial whip on the troublemakers. One kid was assaulted a couple of times last year and it happened to be one of the teachers children. I don’t know how they (his parents) didn’t freak out about that but there were two public parent meetings at a local church and people definitely let the school board and superintendent know that we will tolerate this anymore. They put in a new dean of students this year who I know will be a lot tougher. The kid who was responsible for the attacks was expelled for two years so he will probably not be back once his time is up.

I went to Catholic school through second grade and the new priest there has really done a great job growing the school. They are now offering up through eighth grade and are planning to run through 12th grade as the eighth grade class progresses. If I lived down there I definitely would send my kids to that school.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't want to say it will beat up on a 460, I haven't run one in a long time, but it does beat up on all the stock 044/440's that I've run. That being said, it doesn't quite have the resistance to stalling out the chain as say, a 461. That's ok, it's light enough to brush with and it still has enough power to easily run a 28" in stock form...mine now has enough power to run a 32", also has the HO oiler guts from a 461R, so it'll oil a 32" as well. With a good chain, it self feeds into the wood nicely.
> 
> I'd say the 500i is in a similar situation. If I can keep the chain speed up, it'll rip with a 36" in softwoods. That being said, the rev's do start to drop when you lean on it...but it's not to the point of easily stalling the chain out(my main gripe about most 70cc saws.) My ported 066, the revs don't really drop until you're at the point of wondering why you're pushing that hard on the saw. I honestly don't have much run time on my 500i yet...outside of my actual job, most of my recent cutting has been with the 400 or climbing saws.
> 
> The one caveat to the 500i, is it sounds like some had some variances in piston height, or at least that's what I've heard. Enough height to change the port timing and possibly why some people think they rip and others think they don't. Mine's a good runner, but I'm stihl curious about digging in and seeing what makes it tick...and if I can improve it.
> 
> Speaking of 500i content, tonight I was working on an upgrade for the crappy stock 462/500 clutch cover. I'm using a cheap aftermarket "west-coast style" cover(044-066). A little trimming and grinding, it fits:


 Thats a sick looking lovely lady of a saw! How do ya like the three points? I've been wanting to try out a pair myself!


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> My wife and I talked about home schooling a lot. It basically came down to a few things for us not to home school. We moved out to a rural area (mainly since I was sick of being surrounded by nosy people) and the school here is pretty decent, we know a bunch of people that teach and work there, and we have friends with kids currently going there. It's pretty decent school.
> The biggest thing is we both need to work. I'm not gonna say we couldn't swing it on one check, but there would be no margin for error and there would be no money to put into savings. Delt with that over covid working for the township. I don't work for the township anymore...
> My wife didn't really want to put the work in as well. I can't fault her for that. It takes a lot to give a kid a good education at home and keep them from being socially awkward. I know people that were home schooled that moved out and were basically culture shocked. Thats a story for another time.
> It's hard these days to make the right call for what we should and shouldn't be doing with our kids. I've fought with my daughters preschool teacher after Martin Luther King day. Sarah came home and told me were bad people because we're white, and we owned slaves... yeah, um. No, I think not. Next day I reamed that "teacher" out pretty good, as well as the preschool administrators. Any way, so yeah I know where your coming from. We live in crap times.


I can understand that. My Wife is a stay at home mom she has health troubles, so I made her give up working quite a few years back. He is good and does what he's told, and does his study's. There is also video instruction that comes with the curriculum that he is able to watch and do. He also helps her with the things she cannot do at home without someone with more strength. He also goes and sees a couple of other families that also home school that we know. He gets interaction through other families that share the values of ours. I'm not to worried about him being awkward when boys think they are girls now and girls think they are boys and the race baiting that goes on in schools and early sexual instruction. when he gets older I doubt he would find conversation or pick a partner that had anything to do with those clichés. He is a hard worker knows how to use his hands and I think he will want to find a wife that is the same.


----------



## Be Stihl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like that stone chase....


Thank you, it surrounds my fire pit area then I filled in with gravel.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats a sick looking lovely lady of a saw! How do ya like the three points? I've been wanting to try out a pair myself!


Thanks, I finally got a max-flow for it too...it's just sitting on the bench. I like the 3 points a lot, I guess the selling point is the middle dog lines up with the kerf of the chain. I like them mostly for how well they stick into the bark...although the big stock Stihl dogs work alright too. The other reason I like them, is they just look mean lol. I've got a set of the 4-point Pro-safeties on my 400, and while they work pretty well, they just don't look as cool.


----------



## rarefish383

Some scrounging pics from yesterday. Dropped the broken snag the big tree snapped in half on it's way to the ground. Filled one trailer with Poplar, Cherry, and Oak. made a hole to get the splitter in. Second trailer all Oak. Disappointed, the tree is over 36" and I wanted to mill some slabs. After I got the first big lead bucked up, I stood in the "Y" and the tree was split from the Y almost to the ground. No slabs, just firewood.


----------



## pdqdl

Say guys! Can we not quite talk so much politics, religion, and social issues?
*Moderation is getting complaints*, and I don't really want to mess with your content and go on a deletion spree. By now, y'all ought to know how that turns out.

Please keep in mind that we have other forums for such topics. This is the "scrounging firewood" thread.


----------



## Vtrombly

Alright well at any rate did some chimney cleaning over the weekend to get ready for this season. I normally sweep it about once a month during the burning season also if the snow on the roof allows. I'm probably a little bit more picky than most but I wouldn't want an issue.


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> Say guys! Can we not quite talk so much politics, religion, and social issues?
> *Moderation is getting complaints*, and I don't really want to mess with your content and go on a deletion spree. By now, y'all ought to know how that turns out.
> 
> Please keep in mind that we have other forums for such topics. This is the "scrounging firewood" thread.


If I can ask.....Complaints from multiple people? Or complaints from the same one or two people who are always complaining the minute someone says something they don't agree with? (We know they exist)


----------



## svk

So anyway one of my friends asked me how to clean burnt maple syrup off the bottom of a scrounged pot. I told him to try a brillo style scrubber and if that didn't work to use one of those things that goes on a drill.

BTW did you know that a dash of maple syrup in a shot of bourbon really smooths it out?

There, we are back on topic now


----------



## svk

Dropped this guy yesterday for a retired friend/veteran of mine. It’s amazing how tough spruce is cut through one of these trees because they are so full of limbs and knots. The saw was about twice as fast when cutting clean wood.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> If I can ask.....Complaints from multiple people? Or complaints from the same one or two people who are always complaining the minute someone says something they don't agree with? (We know they exist)



I don't generally discuss "reports". The complaints, however, are legitimate concerns about politics having been introduced to a scrounging firewood thread. 

Now I know you guys use this thread as your common forum for discussing everything with your peers, but rules are rules. Lose the political commentary, _please_.


----------



## mountainguyed67

pdqdl said:


> I don't generally discuss "reports". The complaints, however, are legitimate concerns about politics having been introduced to a scrounging firewood thread.
> 
> Now I know you guys use this thread as your common forum for discussing everything with your peers, but rules are rules. Lose the political commentary, _please_.



^He‘s being nice, I’m on another forum that would have deleted the thread by now. And no, I wasn’t the complainer. Just making an observation. I‘d hate to see this content go “poof”.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^He‘s being nice, I’m on another forum that would have deleted the thread by now. And no, I wasn’t the complainer. Just making an observation. I‘d hate to see this content go “poof”.


It's all good. Mr P is a good guy so I knew he would be ok answering. If this were back in the days when gofakeit was the mod we'd all be banned by now lol. BTW not sure if you remember but I was a mod for a time as well....still waiting for my linkbucks kickbacks and AS stock options to mature LOL


----------



## svk

My only gripe is that the repeat complainers around here only report posts that they disagree with. If you don't like offshoots into other topics, then no posts of that type should be acceptable....


----------



## svk

Need to decide what to do tonight. Probably a long walk with the dogs then work on my dryer. It quit yesterday after 14 years of continuous service. With 6-7 people in the house for the majority of that time, it doesn't owe anyone anything but I think the on switch is the issue.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Need to decide what to do tonight. Probably a long walk with the dogs then work on my dryer. It quit yesterday after 14 years of continuous service. With 6-7 people in the house for the majority of that time, it doesn't owe anyone anything but I think the on switch is the issue.


Just to keep it on topic u use it to kiln dry firewood u scrounged rite?


----------



## snobdds

mountainguyed67 said:


> ^He‘s being nice, I’m on another forum that would have deleted the thread by now. And no, I wasn’t the complainer. Just making an observation. I‘d hate to see this content go “poof”.



That forum also sucks now too...


----------



## turnkey4099

Came through the hernia operation all good except (later). Minor pain but thought felt like it had been rasped (tube down it). On light duty restrictions only for 3 weeks "don't lift anything over 10lbs". Dunno how that is going to work out I'll make a few nostalgia drives to the places I had scrounged and grown up in. Move 4 wheel wagon loads of splits to the back porch (pulled with rider mower). Walk the dog.

Coming out of anesthesia my left eye felt like it was on fire. They did what the could for it and arranged a visit to the eye doc this morning. Somehow they had managed to scratch the eyeball!! Been there and one that several times myself with wood chips in it. No fun and miserable for a couple days.


----------



## Philbert

WoodAbuser said:


> Just to keep it on topic u use it to kiln dry firewood u scrounged rite?


Someone posted something about ’kiln drying’ in a clothes dryer, several years ago. I recall that it got beat to ****. Probably not the most efficient use of energy, but an interesting idea to consider!

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> My only gripe is that the repeat complainers around here only report posts that they disagree with. If you don't like offshoots into other topics, then no posts of that type should be acceptable....


 IF someone doesn't like the content here, why do they keep reading here? 

Just STOP, and the pain will go away!!

SR


----------



## farmer steve

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF someone doesn't like the content here, why do they keep reading here?
> 
> Just STOP, and the pain will go away!!
> 
> SR


Zactly!


----------



## MustangMike

Seems like the content all but died after the political warning ... maybe we should just change the location of the thread and make everyone (well, almost everyone) happy!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Seems like the content all but died after the political warning ... maybe we should just change the location of the thread and make everyone (well, almost everyone) happy!!!


Hey Mike, are they still trying to push the firewood ban out there in greater NY .
I heard they are talking about making insurance companies cancel policies in order to get people to comply.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Alright well at any rate did some chimney cleaning over the weekend to get ready for this season. I normally sweep it about once a month during the burning season also if the snow on the roof allows. I'm probably a little bit more picky than most but I wouldn't want an issue.View attachment 1016827
> View attachment 1016828
> View attachment 1016829


Not a furry to be found, nice work .


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF someone doesn't like the content here, why do they keep reading here?
> 
> Just STOP, and the pain will go away!!
> 
> SR


Exactly


----------



## chipper1

snobdds said:


> That forum also sucks now too...


Exactly, everything woke turns that way.
Guess if they want to loose one of the highest post counts on the forum .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Need to decide what to do tonight. Probably a long walk with the dogs then work on my dryer. It quit yesterday after 14 years of continuous service. With 6-7 people in the house for the majority of that time, it doesn't owe anyone anything but I think the on switch is the issue.


Fix the dryer, it will probably last longer than anything new on the market other than the commercial units like at the laundromat. 
I like my scrounged used dryer, I think it's a Kenmore series 80?, bought it used 13yrs ago. Pretty good use of $50 .


----------



## MustangMike

I was looking at the reviews for the Barnes 225 grain TTSX bullets. Most of them were from guys with big magnums, but I found this one from someone using them in a 338-06. I like that he describes them as being deadly but not damaging too much meat at 2.600 FPS. Exactly what I'm looking to archive. (I've got a box of these to try, was looking for the 210 grains, but they seem to be unavailable.) I don't have RL 15 powder, but two of the powders I do have should get me over 2,600 FPS with this bullet. Since the BC is .514, it is still going over 2,100 FPS at 300 yds!

Moose Medicine
Submitted 4 years ago
By AL
From Hillsboro OR
Verified Reviewer
Have bagged multiple Canada Moose with Barnes .338 185 gr. XLC, 210 gr. TSX, and 225 TTSX handloaded in a Model 70 Classic Stainless .338-06 with a 22" Douglas Stainless Barrel. Very accurate and super penetration from all weights. If a bullet is recovered it always mirrors a Barnes Advertisement Photo. Have settled on a healthy dose of RL-15 and the 225 TTSX at 2600+ FPS. A very deadly but meat friendly combination.


----------



## svk

On topic question: Wonder what kind of wood they burn in ****hole countries?


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Hey Mike, are they still trying to push the firewood ban out there in greater NY .
> I heard they are talking about making insurance companies cancel policies in order to get people to comply.


I think they dropped that idea for now. That may sound good in NYC, but upstate NY would not be happy with it.

The battles are in the suburbs, where you have folks on both sides of the fence.

It can get annoying if someone does not know how to operate their stove cleanly.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I was looking at the reviews for the Barnes 225 grain TTSX bullets. Most of them were from guys with big magnums, but I found this one from someone using them in a 338-06. I like that he describes them as being deadly but not damaging too much meat at 2.600 FPS. Exactly what I'm looking to archive. (I've got a box of these to try, was looking for the 210 grains, but they seem to be unavailable.) I don't have RL 15 powder, but two of the powders I do have should get me over 2,600 FPS with this bullet. Since the BC is .514, it is still going over 2,100 FPS at 300 yds!
> 
> Moose Medicine
> Submitted 4 years ago
> By AL
> From Hillsboro OR
> Verified Reviewer
> Have bagged multiple Canada Moose with Barnes .338 185 gr. XLC, 210 gr. TSX, and 225 TTSX handloaded in a Model 70 Classic Stainless .338-06 with a 22" Douglas Stainless Barrel. Very accurate and super penetration from all weights. If a bullet is recovered it always mirrors a Barnes Advertisement Photo. Have settled on a healthy dose of RL-15 and the 225 TTSX at 2600+ FPS. A very deadly but meat friendly combination.


This is way too political, reported .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> On topic question: Wonder what kind of wood they burn in ****hole countries?


Poop patties, that must not have been the word you used, it showed up lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

Here's the thing most of us work with our hands and have a specific mindset and we get things done, own businesses exc. It's those of us that do support this forum and advertise here and keep it going. Yes we may get off topic here or there but those of us that scrounge firewood on here have built friendships over the years and to be expected to only post pictures of a scrounge I think is far fetched. I belong to many threads on here and none of them stay on one specific topic for long. Arborists loggers and hobby guys are in the class of tradesman and are hunters fisherman and sportsman. I would remind that this is the ideals that Darin started this forum on.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> About 5 years ago my wife's Pampa gave me a new in the box Winchester 70 sporter in 7mm mag. Said he won it at a gun raffle back in the 80's and never shot it. He never even mounted the scope rings that came with it. Said he wanted to see someone kill something with it before he died. That year I got the biggest buck I ever shot, and a coyote all within an hour of each other. He passed away about a month after that. Just can't bring myself to drag it through the woods and screw up the stock.
> 
> Idk if it true or not, but wouldnt suprise me honestly. In my senior year they started a "gay-straight alliance." It was pretty heavily protested, till one of the gay kids parents sued the school. The school lost its backbone after that. Lots of things changed the following years. I could write an essay about how much has changed, but needless to say it's not an atmosphere I want my kids going to school in. So when we were looking for houses we purposefully looked outside of that district.
> 
> One of my favorite saws is a 026, only beaten by a 346xp. These newer 50cc saws do have a bit more power imo. Not enough to make you want to get rid of the older saw, but enough that you'll notice rhe difference.


Yeah roger that! The 026 is a great saw! Wish I had one!!! IMOP, its probably Stihl's best 50cc class Pro saw they ever made. Thats where Stihl's 26 series pro class 50cc all started I believe. When I bought my 260. The 026 was discontinued. Shortly before I ordered the 260. A friend of mine sold me his 026 with a very fresh low hour head that was hardly at all used. Then he gypsyed me on the deal and asked for it back! Apparently it wasn't his to sell!  It was his land lords! I new his land lord too, so I brought it back straight to him. I got my money back from my clown friend that tried selling it to me, but boy was I pissed I'll tell ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> You really can't fully appreciate one till its in your hands. Mine is stock save a bark box, which I'm very much considering taking off. (It ear shattering loud even with muffs/plug on) pulls a 20" with authority in hard wood. I got a 24" for it and I think it will be right at home. I do like the extra power from the bark box, but it's very loud even wearing muffs or ear plugs. I'm really on the fence about taking it back off and buying another muffler to mod.


Yeah after hearing Nate's thoughts and all you other guys that have one. Im chomping at the bit to run one! My cutting Partner said He's going to order one. His primary and two backups are all three worn out and tired. Any day now he'll have to buy one. That will be my chance to get a hold of 
it and get my throttle on before I make a decision on buying one. My pro modified 661 has a serious set of stones! If a stock 500 is close to hang'n with it. I'll be sold!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks, I finally got a max-flow for it too...it's just sitting on the bench. I like the 3 points a lot, I guess the selling point is the middle dog lines up with the kerf of the chain. I like them mostly for how well they stick into the bark...although the big stock Stihl dogs work alright too. The other reason I like them, is they just look mean lol. I've got a set of the 4-point Pro-safeties on my 400, and while they work pretty well, they just don't look as cool.


IMOP! Pro Safety's OG five points are the dawgs to have for dawg'n in to any wood 42" on up! However, they are a nightmare in small wood. Way to much leverage! Gotta really finesse it in your bottom face cut on a Humboldt, top face cut on a Conventional or the clutch will load up on ya like it would with a chain thats way too hungry. They're call Old Growth Dawgs for a reason!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My only gripe is that the repeat complainers around here only report posts that they disagree with.


How do you know?



Sawyer Rob said:


> IF someone doesn't like the content here, why do they keep reading here?



Just here on A.S. there is a gun forum, hunting threads, a car forum, and the notorious ‘P&R’ forum (which could actually be interesting, if it didn’t typically degenerate into name calling within the first 5 posts).

Some of that stuff I find interesting, but I can go to those forums / threads for that. When every thread becomes an off-topic, random mess, people can’t find stuff, and good information gets buried. 

I have to skip many pages, due to extraneous stuff, and may have missed a lot. Thought about leaving the thread several times, but won’t get that firewood stuff in the other threads. Especially, the name calling threads. 

Philbert


----------



## Aknutter

I figured you all would enjoy these scroungers....


----------



## Aknutter

Aknutter said:


> I figured you all would enjoy these scroungers....
> View attachment 1016943
> View attachment 1016944
> View attachment 1016945



It was just the two, a small 7pt and the huge 10. They were scrounging crabapples.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> How do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Just here on A.S. there is a gun forum, hunting threads, a car forum, and the notorious ‘P&R’ forum (which could actually be interesting, if it didn’t typically degenerate into name calling within the first 5 posts).
> 
> Some of that stuff I find interesting, but I can go to those forums / threads for that. When every thread becomes an off-topic, random mess, people can’t find stuff, and good information gets buried.
> 
> I have to skip many pages, due to extraneous stuff, and may have missed a lot. Thought about leaving the thread several times, but won’t get that firewood stuff in the other threads. Especially, the name calling threads.
> 
> Philbert



How do I know? Cause if someone insults Barry Hussein or our current Manchurian-In-Chief, Mr. P rolls in immediately. If someone insults the orange guy with bad hair, nothing is ever done.

That and I was a moderator and was used to deal with the complaints and the complainers…..so I know things.

To stay on topic, I can smell someone is burning some really good wood nearby tonight-I love the smell of fall.


----------



## Be Stihl

Neighbor had a massive red oak fall on her building. I offered to cut it up for the wood, she happily agreed. The 400 now has 3 tanks through it, already impressed. I read that it is all top end but it seems to be very torquey to me. Anyway I got about 2 years of wood in this one tree, over 40” trunk. I don’t even know how to approach the main trunk. It had 3 branches of 20” diameter.


----------



## Be Stihl

Brufab said:


> Anyone using jotel non catalytic wood stoves? I am currently contemplatingthis stove for the N-S loading View attachment 1012077


I do, I have the Jotul #8 and it serves my 1000’ home well. With seasoned wood it never smokes after start up. Would recommend.


----------



## svk

I’m still waiting to get a guy with a torch in here to cut apart this old indoor boiler so I can put in a nice freestanding stove


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> I have a big Jotul insert. I'm sure it will last the rest of my life, BUT. My old insert was a Russo that had about 12" of firebox in the fireplace and 12" on the hearth. That was a lot of steel on the hearth, in the room. I could stack it tight N-S with 24" wood and get a 12 hour burn out of it. The new Jotul is flush with the face of the fireplace, and is only about 13" deep and 25" wide. I have to stack E-W so I get 3 pieces on the bottom, 2 in the middle and one on top. 5 hour burn time at best. When I explained my old stove to the Jotul dealer he said I wasn't going to get the burn times or heat off the Jotul as I did the old Russo. They were comparing apples to oranges. Your free standing Jotul should be a great stove. My wife wanted a Pretty stove. The Jotul is a pretty insert. She got what she wanted.


I agree, mine heats fine but it is hungry. Every 4 hours I load it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Alright here is my first video post. Loving the muffler mod, it really pops when you get on it.


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> My only gripe is that the repeat complainers around here only report posts that they disagree with. If you don't like offshoots into other topics, then no posts of that type should be acceptable....



When I play cleanup, I get all of the political posts, not just the reported post, I follow them all back to the origin, and get any that were out of line. If you argue with a political post, agree with it, or even quote it, when I get my broom out, they all get swept from the thread.

I've even been scolded recently for taking one too many, hence my invitation to you guys to discontinue the political comments.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> How do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Just here on A.S. there is a gun forum, hunting threads, a car forum, and the notorious ‘P&R’ forum (which could actually be interesting, if it didn’t typically degenerate into name calling within the first 5 posts).
> 
> Some of that stuff I find interesting, but I can go to those forums / threads for that. When every thread becomes an off-topic, random mess, people can’t find stuff, and good information gets buried.
> 
> I have to skip many pages, due to extraneous stuff, and may have missed a lot. Thought about leaving the thread several times, but won’t get that firewood stuff in the other threads. Especially, the name calling threads.
> 
> Philbert


 Witch one's are the name calling threads? Deal me in! I love a good debate, and really know how to get under ones skin if I feel they need it!  Especially when discussing firearms, hunting, or ballistics! Plus, I have thick skin myself!  So I think I could have a good future, go places and make it far on those threads! Name calling and temper loss can be quality internet entertainment that way to many people take way too serious!  

IMOP, Talk is cheap Gentleman! No cents getting riled up over it!  That is one thing we should all agree on!...


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> Need to decide what to do tonight. Probably a long walk with the dogs then work on my dryer. It quit yesterday after 14 years of continuous service. With 6-7 people in the house for the majority of that time, it doesn't owe anyone anything but I think the on switch is the issue.



There are several thermostatic limit switches in a dryer. They tend to fail, and that causes them to spin, but not dry too well. Been through that recently myself.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Be Stihl said:


> Alright here is my first video post. Loving the muffler mod, it really pops when you get on it.


Heck…that’s a cheating MM 
a real one is when you hack away at it then try to booger weld a piece of pipe over your screwups, grind the “welds” so they don’t look too bad and then paint it


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> You are welcome anytime.


Sounds good and I thank you! As long as we are both on this forum. We should have no problem keeping in touch bud!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Be Stihl said:


> Neighbor had a massive red oak fall on her building. I offered to cut it up for the wood, she happily agreed. The 400 now has 3 tanks through it, already impressed. I read that it is all top end but it seems to be very torquey to me. Anyway I got about 2 years of wood in this one tree, over 40” trunk. I don’t even know how to approach the main trunk. It had 3 branches of 20” diameter. View attachment 1016947
> View attachment 1016948
> View attachment 1016949


All top end is the only way to go IMOP! Dosent everyone run their saws 75:1 wide open throttle against the governor until on the edge of grenading? Or just me?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Seems like the content all but died after the political warning ... maybe we should just change the location of the thread and make everyone (well, almost everyone) happy!!!


I haven't been here long, but I say don't change a thing! Everything is fine the way it is. If some people are so offended on this thread that they have to complain about topics and posts. They have way to much time on their hands and not enough on their minds! They should go file a saw or swab a rifle bore or something! Anything! Just please please!  Tell them to stop whining!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Aknutter said:


> I figured you all would enjoy these scroungers....
> View attachment 1016943
> View attachment 1016944
> View attachment 1016945


STUD OF A TOAD!!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yeah .050 much too lite .058 perhaps , but .063 with the stock 660 is optimal & with a ported 660 necessary brother ! P.S. I'am running 48 " bar & .404 ripping chain on my ported milling 660 !


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well I couldn't sleep so I got up early this morning and thought I'd post a couple pics of some severely worn chains. Worn to the point of becoming dangerous. In fact, one of them parted on me the other day while making a face cut!
> 
> View attachment 1015949
> View attachment 1015950
> View attachment 1015951
> 
> 
> Now I haven't parted many chain's! Only two that I can remember, maybe three. This one parted at the splice. Possibly due to too much pressure to fast when I spun it, but Im not sure. Im thinking it's more likely due to the insane torque and horsepower my Modified 661 makes!!!  Anyways, on a more serious note. If you look closely. You can see the thinning of the drive links. This is 3/8 .50g, I typically always run .63g but with the shortage of light weight bars right now. All I could find at the time in 32" was Stihl LW bars in .50g so I took what I could get. Begger's can't be choosers!  However, as you can clearly see. The drive link isn't what parted. The side strap did. Witch would also be the same thickness on a 3/8 .63g chain.
> 
> This is a different chain that hasn't parted "YET", and it won't because I've chosen to stop running it before it dose part! View attachment 1015952
> View attachment 1015953
> 
> If you look closely at the drivers and straps on this chian. You'll see a tremendous amount of ware compared to a new chain.
> Just something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, the bar is Stihl in great shape. Witch tells me its getting plenty of oil, and it should be because I've got the oiler cranked all the way open!
> 
> And yes, I know the gullets need removing. I've already removed them twice on both chains!  I will take them out again if and before fir some reason. I end up using these chains as back ups.
> "If" I run out of good chain, and can't get another spool. Hopefully That won't happen!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Get the Gullet !


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well Sir. IMOP a square tuned chain. Cutts faster, smoother and stays sharper longer than a round tuned chain. However, if you're running a full compliment round chain vs. a full skip square chain. The full comp round will probably cut smoother. As far as faster and sharper longer?  I wouldn't know. I've never done that test. Also, most all my experience is in conifer. Things may be different in hard woods. Chipper1(Brett), Logger Nate, Sierra Rider, MustangMike, SeanDenato, Squareground and quite a few others on this thread can tell you much about saw chain. They are all very knowledgeable Sawyers! In fact, I think there's even a thread on this Forum that focuses on saw chains and all the different tuning methods and reasoning behind them. If there isn't? There should be!  Round and Square tunes both have their advantages and disadvantages IMOP bud!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I run full house full chisel in softwood square & round filed & semi skip chisel square filed in hardwoods especially in gnarly barked species , due to debris resistance & faster cutting rate . Have two dedicated pedestal grinders to expedite the process , although on occasion still goofy han. square file in the field out of necessity . My .404 is better on the grinder on my ripping chain , saves the forearms brother !


----------



## pdqdl

Philbert said:


> How do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Just here on A.S. there is a gun forum, hunting threads, a car forum, and the notorious ‘P&R’ forum (which could actually be interesting, if it didn’t typically degenerate into name calling within the first 5 posts).
> 
> Some of that stuff I find interesting, but I can go to those forums / threads for that. When every thread becomes an off-topic, random mess, people can’t find stuff, and good information gets buried.
> 
> I have to skip many pages, due to extraneous stuff, and may have missed a lot. Thought about leaving the thread several times, but won’t get that firewood stuff in the other threads. Especially, the name calling threads.
> 
> Philbert



Name calling in P&R has just about been cleaned out. New management, new moderated forum. The unmoderated forum is pretty much a thing of the past.

ANY name calling in any forum should be reported.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I use both bar sizes on my saws, but the reality is the 28" bar is really only a 27" bar, so you are only getting about 3" more, but on larger wood it does make a difference. Renaming the 24" bars 25" bars is just "wrong".4


I run either 20" versa cut or 28" versa cut on all my saws with Oregon EXL. Previously ran Stihl RS primarily until 3 yrs ago . Oregon , also on the Milling application !


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds good and I thank you! As long as we are both on this forum. We should have no problem keeping in touch bud!


I am dead serious on the offer. I will not in anyway tell you I can put you in trophy buck area as we seem to have too many folks who harvest young bucks. I will tell you only my sons and two neighbors will be allowed to harvest deer here this year, If my brother would grow a set of you know what the same would could be said of our family farm that we have had since the civil war. The fact is my two neighbors will end up hunting their own ground and my sons will be too busy to hunt so this year. The deer will be able to escape and grow here. There will be little to zero pressure here


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using.
> I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
> With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised.
> I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely.
> As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
> Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.



I have cut a lot of cedar with that race profile tooth chain at hunting camp Brett !


----------



## North by Northwest

sean donato said:


> For those that paid attention... notice how it cut straight with different and missing cutters? Looked like it cut decently fast and it self fed too.....


proper raker prep keeps it straight brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Never heard it called square tuned, just square ground or filed. I tune or dial a chain in for whatever species or job I'm doing as well as the saw I'm running and if the wood is frozen or not(just a few examples), so when I speak of a well tuned chain it has nothing to do with the type of cutter or file I'm using.
> I like square a lot because of how smooth it cuts, because it cuts so smooth I can control the cut better and avoid hitting things I don't want to hit such as the ground or a nail, which keeps it sharper longer. I spend more time filing or grinding a square chain though, so the speed isn't a large enough gain to use square on everything. Also the cost of files has gone thru the roof(but everything else has too ), glad I have a grinder, but I'm not wanting to remove the chain just to touch it up every time it needs it.
> With the newer chains that are out, I find that they are just as fast as a good solid square work grind, and that's right out of the box(in hardwood anyway). Give a new husky x-cut chain a try, you may be surprised.
> I do see that you sharpen more aggressively(the sideplate angle, which shows how aggressive the underside of the top plate is)than I do for hardwood chain, that chain wouldn't hold an edge as long as a round ground/ filed, but I'm sure it works great in softwoods and self feeds nicely.
> As for your broken chain, I don't think it looks any more worn than chains I've had and I don't break them, well not like that just the cutters start flying off lol. When chains typically break its because people run a worn drive sprocket or spur with a new chain which puts a lot of force on the chain as it's rotating around the sprocket or spur. Usually that's seen in the wear on the driver's and I don't see that on yours, probably operator error . At least it didn't happen when making a back cut on a sketchy snag .
> Here's one I did a while ago, we were talking about how you can't take them back to the witness marks(well others were anyway), so I went past them quite a bit.



Looks good brother , yeah know your bars upside down eh !


----------



## pdqdl

Kodiak Kid said:


> Witch one's are the name calling threads? Deal me in! I love a good debate, and really know how to get under ones skin if I feel they need it!  Especially when discussing firearms, hunting, or ballistics! Plus, I have thick skin myself!  So I think I could have a good future, go places and make it far on those threads! Name calling and temper loss can be quality internet entertainment that wa to many people take way too serious!
> 
> IMOP, Talk is cheap Gentleman! No cents getting riled up over it!  That is one thing we should all agree on!...



LOTS o' conflict in this thread: https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/fbi-raids-trumps-mar-a-lago.361975/

You'll need to become a subscribing member, however, to get in and post. You might be able to read posts there; I don't know.

You may meet your match, however, when it comes to getting under folks' skin. We have some real pro's at that down in P&R. They would like some new talent to chew upon.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP! Pro Safety's OG five points are the dawgs to have for dawg'n in to any wood 42" on up! However, they are a nightmare in small wood. Way to much leverage! Gotta really finesse it in your bottom face cut on a Humboldt, top face cut on a Conventional or the clutch will load up on ya like it would with a chain thats way too hungry. They're call Old Growth Dawgs for a reason! View attachment 1016939



I'm running the 5-point pro-safeties on my 066...I was running 4-point (I think OEM) dogs on the 066, but one of my freebie 044s came with the 5-points on it, so I did a swaparoo. 

Before:



After:






The Pro-Safeties on the 400:





I even like the stock dogs coming on the 462/500i...I already had the 3-points on another saw, so they got swapped. I'm still running the stock dogs on my 462 "work" saw:


----------



## Sierra_rider

Since I know @Kodiak Kid is an aficionado of 1122 series Stihls, I just finished building an 064 for someone. New oem top end, ported and machined by yours truly. Exhaust mods, had to cut a new keyway into the flywheel, had to machine a spacer for an 066 brake flag...way more went into it than I originally planned on doing, started as a box of parts:





She's loud lol:


----------



## North by Northwest

JimR said:


> Back in 2002 - 2004 I sold quite a few of the Savage Police Sniper Rifle packages to gun dealers. I was a sales rep for a gun wholesaler in Mass. They really liked those sniper rifles in .308.


.308 is a world class round , in many ways !


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> That is one beautiful pickup!  Good on ya! 78 or 79? My favorite pickup of all time!!!


The head lites gives it away !


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah after hearing Nate's thoughts and all you other guys that have one. Im chomping at the bit to run one! My cutting Partner said He's going to order one. His primary and two backups are all three worn out and tired. Any day now he'll have to buy one. That will be my chance to get a hold of
> it and get my throttle on before I make a decision on buying one. My pro modified 661 has a serious set of stones! If a stock 500 is close to hang'n with it. I'll be sold!


Is Nate still on AS ?


----------



## djg james

Yikes! I was going through my local CL ads and saw a guy selling two Stihl 661s for $250 each. Can this be real? What would it cost say for a new piston/rings? It was probably used by a tree company and run hard. Just wondering if it would be a waste of $. Place is 60 miles away so I'd rather not waste drive time if it's probably junk. Anyone ever sell a saw this cheap?


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> Yikes! I was going through my local CL ads and saw a guy selling two Stihl 661s for $250 each. Can this be real? What would it cost say for a new piston/rings? It was probably used by a tree company and run hard. Just wondering if it would be a waste of $. Place is 60 miles away so I'd rather not waste drive time if it's probably junk. Anyone ever sell a saw this cheap?


It does sound too good to be true.


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> I have cut a lot of cedar with that race profile tooth chain at hunting camp Brett !


Gotta do what you gotta do.
Going to where I'm working at right now I pass a huge cedar(at least for what I normally see) , probably 32"+, I'll try to get a picture. There's also a large white pine not far from it, it had some vines on it, may be poison ivy .


----------



## svk

pdqdl said:


> When I play cleanup, I get all of the political posts, not just the reported post, I follow them all back to the origin, and get any that were out of line. If you argue with a political post, agree with it, or even quote it, when I get my broom out, they all get swept from the thread.
> 
> I've even been scolded recently for taking one too many, hence my invitation to you guys to discontinue the political comments.


That’s totally cool, no gripes from me.

One time when I was a mod I was cleaning up a big mess in F/L and of course had to remove a bunch of posts that had quoted some inappropriate stuff. Received some nasty messages asking me why I removed their post when they “didn’t do anything wrong”. Hello….your post includes quotes that are in CLEAR violation of the rules. 

A few of folks over there don’t like me very much because I dealt with their ringleader’s bullying. Oh darn.


----------



## Be Stihl

JustPlainJeff said:


> That's not a bad price at all. I've found that prices can vary greatly depending on what dealer you're at. I got my 462 when they were still pretty new to the market for a grand from my dealer. Other places were charging 1,300 or so for the same model. And ironically, like you mentioned his Stihl dealer is also a John Deere dealer, the place I got what I thought was a good deal on my 462 is also a Case tractor dealer.
> 
> I'd really like to give their fuel injected saw a shot, and may if the prices come down a bit, or I can find one for what your neighbor paid.


Dealer does matter, I just bought a 400 for $959, down the road it was $1029. I asked if they could price match but no luck. So I went back to the cheaper place and bought it before the price raised.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Philbert said:


> I have to skip many pages, due to extraneous stuff, and may have missed a lot. Thought about leaving the thread several times, but won’t get that firewood stuff in the other threads. Especially, the name calling threads.


 So, I'm confused here... Are you saying that YOU aren't happy with the thread drift, so EVERYONE else should conform to what YOU like? Instead of you just leaving, or skipping a post here and there?

It didn't take me too long to see who the dipshits are here, I just don't read "their" post, instead of complaining about those post. lol AND if someone doesn't like my post, they are welcome to skip those too!

SR


----------



## Vtrombly

Sawyer Rob said:


> So, I'm confused here... Are you saying that YOU aren't happy with the thread drift, so EVERYONE else should conform to what YOU like? Instead of you just leaving, or skipping a post here and there?
> 
> It didn't take me too long to see who the dipshits are here, I just don't read "their" post, instead of complaining about those post. lol AND if someone doesn't like my post, they are welcome to skip those too!
> 
> SR


This is 100% I've been a part of this thread on and off for years. There has always been drifting in topics in this thread. Last winter we were talking about socks for a week. This thread in particular and a couple others has regular people that post here and nowhere else. So if you want to talk to them about anything besides a firewood scrounge this is where you have to do it. I've never reported anyone for anything if I don't like what anyone has to say I'll just move on. The report button should be the permanently remove myself from the thread button.


----------



## MustangMike

Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.

The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.

I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!

Hope it is brief.


----------



## olyman

Vtrombly said:


> This is 100% I've been a part of this thread on and off for years. There has always been drifting in topics in this thread. Last winter we were talking about socks for a week. This thread in particular and a couple others has regular people that post here and nowhere else. So if you want to talk to them about anything besides a firewood scrounge this is where you have to do it. I've never reported anyone for anything if I don't like what anyone has to say I'll just move on. The report button should be the permanently remove myself from the thread button.


that would get rid of a lot of criers {squealers} on this forum,,i like it!!!!


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.
> 
> The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.
> 
> I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Hope it is brief.


Sending prayers your way Mike for a quick recovery hope you guys do ok.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> So, I'm confused here... Are you saying that YOU aren't happy with the thread drift, so EVERYONE else should conform to what YOU like? Instead of you just leaving, or skipping a post here and there?
> 
> It didn't take me too long to see who the dipshits are here, I just don't read "their" post, instead of complaining about those post. lol AND if someone doesn't like my post, they are welcome to skip those too!
> 
> SR



Egg zactly!!!

To me it’s no different than any other subject I’m not interested in, I keep scrolling.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.
> 
> The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.
> 
> I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Hope it is brief.


Hope it passes quickly Mike. Keep an eye on your oxygen level. I'm stihl not back to feeling 100% after 2 months. Prayers buddy.


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do.
> Going to where I'm working at right now I pass a huge cedar(at least for what I normally see) , probably 32"+, I'll try to get a picture. There's also a large white pine not far from it, it had some vines on it, may be poison ivy .


I think I will pass on the 32 " girth cedar's with my race profile chains Brett !


----------



## LondonNeil

MustangMike said:


> I think they dropped that idea for now. That may sound good in NYC, but upstate NY would not be happy with it.
> 
> The battles are in the suburbs, where you have folks on both sides of the fence.
> 
> It can get annoying if someone does not know how to operate their stove cleanly.


Battle for 'burban air quality...... Welcome to my world. One reason I do this whole scrounge thing.....I know it's properly seasoned and burn hot.... EPA uncontrollable stoves.... Meltingly hot with proper dry wood!


Sawyer Rob said:


> So, I'm confused here... Are you saying that YOU aren't happy with the thread drift, so EVERYONE else should conform to what YOU like? Instead of you just leaving, or skipping a post here and there?
> 
> It didn't take me too long to see who the dipshits are here, I just don't read "their" post, instead of complaining about those post. lol AND if someone doesn't like my post, they are welcome to skip those too!
> 
> SR


I don't think so, no. Philly is one of the strongest and calmest members here, he had expressed a view calmly, listen. Yes he can ignore people but a newbie can't, and without newbies this community dies. Philbert, and I, know what content to ignore or scroll over but worry that the thread is dieing as it's not getting new scroungers. I think.... I've not discussed this with Philbert.,.. Hope I'm not offending him..... okay I'm expressing my own worry!


Vtrombly said:


> This is 100% I've been a part of this thread on and off for years. There has always been drifting in topics in this thread. Last winter we were talking about socks for a week. This thread in particular and a couple others has regular people that post here and nowhere else. So if you want to talk to them about anything besides a firewood scrounge this is where you have to do it. I've never reported anyone for anything if I don't like what anyone has to say I'll just move on. The report button should be the permanently remove myself from the thread button.


Indeed, happy with it to. ..I can and will scroll over, or read content from those I know as good guys such as Mike, Steve, Steve even though it's a subject I know zero about, way choice. It's just a frustration that sometimes the thread isn't scrounge and without an agreed theme risks dieing.... I'd say the lack of scrounge posts from regulars is partly because there are no newbies, no new blood to help. Kodiak is a great recent asset but if we had any mi on the thread I bet the number of new posters, and new hits, has dropped loads in the last couple of years. So, not complaining about any current posters.... Just saying things are drifting.


----------



## MustangMike

Covid hit me at just the wrong time. I was supposed to go with my daughter, grandson and MechanicMatt for early antlerless at a farm he has access to this evening.

My grandson and daughter both got their first deer!


----------



## JustJeff

I feel like I've been behind the eight ball since my surgery last year. This year, my wife decided I needed to reno the basement. Between that and a lot of hot days, I haven't been on the wood. My log pile is all grown up and I had to get the weed whacker out to find the pallets I stack on. Finally cooled down and most of the basement flooring is done so out I went. As much as I wanted to run my MS460 to compare it to my imaginary 462, I never started it. The weed whacker found enough rounds for me to get a round/oval stack going. Can't wait to get back on it. Back is feeling it but it sure feels good to get going on next winters wood!


----------



## Vtrombly

LondonNeil said:


> Battle for 'burban air quality...... Welcome to my world. One reason I do this whole scrounge thing.....I know it's properly seasoned and burn hot.... EPA uncontrollable stoves.... Meltingly hot with proper dry wood!
> 
> I don't think so, no. Philly is one of the strongest and calmest members here, he had expressed a view calmly, listen. Yes he can ignore people but a newbie can't, and without newbies this community dies. Philbert, and I, know what content to ignore or scroll over but worry that the thread is dieing as it's not getting new scroungers. I think.... I've not discussed this with Philbert.,.. Hope I'm not offending him..... okay I'm expressing my own worry!
> 
> Indeed, happy with it to. ..I can and will scroll over, or read content from those I know as good guys such as Mike, Steve, Steve even though it's a subject I know zero about, way choice. It's just a frustration that sometimes the thread isn't scrounge and without an agreed theme risks dieing.... I'd say the lack of scrounge posts from regulars is partly because there are no newbies, no new blood to help. Kodiak is a great recent asset but if we had any mi on the thread I bet the number of new posters, and new hits, has dropped loads in the last couple of years. So, not complaining about any current posters.... Just saying things are drifting.


Not everyone has a scrounge everyday though newbie or not. The problem with attendance is that with FB and Instagram and the other community's is that the newest generation grew up with those as the form of interaction. I grew up in the 90s born in the 80s so I'm well versed in the forum atmosphere. Heck I've built them I'm quite sure I have an earlier version of Vbulletin somewhere on CD around here. My point is the old timers here are what really keep this going and this thread is never going to survive on scrounge posts alone. I like Phil hes very knowledgeable, more knowledgeable than anyone on here about chains. But all those threads on chain grinding, filing, raker clean up their all dead. Yeah you can find content in those easily but also that is a more technical thread than here. But the conversations on those threads have ended. This thread has became so diverse because getting random firewood comes with so many topics. I like many others I'm sure was always taught to never go in the woods without a gun. Basic 101 because that's where unscrupulous individuals like to hang out. Also deer love the sound of a chainsaw so your going to have hunters like Mike too. That's what keeps this thread going. To keep it on topic here's the wood I'm bringing home from the storm cleanup this weekend.


----------



## North by Northwest

Nothing wrong with a little drifting imo . Normally scrounging gets back to the forefront . Many of us hunt & fish or prepare foods or drink Miller Tall-Boy's etc. A little variety never hurts . I hope Mike turns the corner fast , lots of ballistic testing to finish , and my Barne's bullets came in for my .378 Weatherby , that's heading to Moose Camp for some serious testing .  So I can report back to Mike accordingly.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

W


pdqdl said:


> LOTS o' conflict in this thread: https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/fbi-raids-trumps-mar-a-lago.361975/
> 
> You'll need to become a subscribing member, however, to get in and post. You might be able to read posts there; I don't know.
> 
> You may meet your match, however, when it comes to getting under folks' skin. We have some real pro's at that down in P&R. They would like some new talent to chew upon.


What's P&R?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> .308 is a world class round , in many ways !


Absolutely Positivity 100% Agreed!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> What's P&R?


A rather give & take type forum , rational thoughts are not manditory !


----------



## Aknutter

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> What's P&R?


 Politics and religion


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> I am dead serious on the offer. I will not in anyway tell you I can put you in trophy buck area as we seem to have too many folks who harvest young bucks. I will tell you only my sons and two neighbors will be allowed to harvest deer here this year, If my brother would grow a set of you know what the same would could be said of our family farm that we have had since the civil war. The fact is my two neighbors will end up hunting their own ground and my sons will be too busy to hunt so this year. The deer will be able to escape and grow here. There will be little to zero pressure here


Sounds good! Trust me, I am not taking your invitation as hear say! I will stay in touch!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Get the Gullet !


Thanks for the advice! I had no idea!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> What's P&R?


Politics and religion maybe?


----------



## svk

Hang in there Mike and family!


----------



## svk

Walked 8 1/2 miles with the dogs today. Started my low-carb diet on Monday plus exercise. I’m already feeling better but I really need to build up my endurance as I am out of shape compared to what I used to do. The good thing is I have four dogs and they all want walks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah .050 much too lite .058 perhaps , but .063 with the stock 660 is optimal & with a ported 660 necessary brother ! P.S. I'am running 48 " bar & .404 ripping chain on my ported milling 660 !


Roger that! As I mentioned in my earlier post. Im running.50g for the first time because I couldn't get any light weight bars in .63! Ivey always ran .63 and as soon as I can find more 32" LW bars in .63 I'll be back to running it. .50g is way to light for my application. I swapped out a .50g chain today that is at about 50% cutter life. It was way way too stretched out. It was at about 90% when I threw a new wheel on the hub. My chains aren't pre maturely stretching or parting because of a worn sprocket. They are simply to light of chain fir what Im doing! Bury 32" of bar on a hopped up 90cc in the wood for several hours a day six days a week and a .50g chain is simply going to be over stressed with too much tension! I've been at this game fir a long time. When it comes to this particular problem? I know what's up!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

snobdds said:


> That forum also sucks now too...



I still like it. I liked it better when there was a p&r section, that kept it out of everywhere else.

Wow! This is the 4th forum I’ve seen you on, are you stalking me? lol. Have you seen my updates on the tractor forum? Getting some work done with the loader.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I was a mod for a time as well.



I remember.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> Politics and religion maybe?


Ok, roger. Thanks for the heads up. Im no politician or a preacher, so those guys over there can have at it amongst them selves!  I can come up with way more interesting things to debate over than Politics or Religion!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> .308 is a world class round , in many ways !


Im a huge fan of the .308! So much that I have four different rifles chambered in the cartridge! One of them being a Long Range PRC rifle.  Im about to have a fifth rifle in .308 too!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im a huge fan of the .308! So much that I have four different rifles chambered in the cartridge! One of them being a Long Range PRC rifle.  Im about to have a fifth rifle in .308 too!


I previously had a Remington 742 ADL . Bushmaster automatic chambered in .308 with a Redfield 3x9 & see under sights . Regret selling it , was a very effective rifle . Pretty well a all around gun if there ever was one !


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.
> 
> The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.
> 
> I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Hope it is brief.


Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.
> 
> The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.
> 
> I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Hope it is brief.


Hope you guys feel better real soon Mustang! Sorry to hear about you missing out on hunting with your grand kids. You'll make it next time!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that! As I mentioned in my earlier post. Im running.50g for the first time because I couldn't get any light weight bars in .63! Ivey always ran .63 and as soon as I can find more 32" LW bars in .63 I'll be back to running it. .50g is way to light for my application. I swapped out a .50g chain today that is at about 50% cutter life. It was way way too stretched out. It was at about 90% when I threw a new wheel on the hub. My chains aren't pre maturely stretching or parting because of a worn sprocket. They are simply to light of chain fir what Im doing! Bury 32" of bar on a hopped up 90cc in the wood for several hours a day six days a week and a .50g chain is simply going to be over stressed with to much tension! I've been at this game fir a long time. When it comes to this particular problem? I know what's up!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


My old Pioneers have .404 & .068 guage as does my ms660 milling saw . 20 " , 24" & 48" all square ground full chisel .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> My old Pioneers have .404 & .068 guage as does my ms660 milling saw . 20 " , 24" & 48" all square ground full chisel .


Is .68g 1/2 inch pitch?


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im running.50g for the first time because I couldn't get any light weight bars in .63! . . .50g is way to light for my application. I swapped out a .50g chain today that is at about 50% cutter life. It was way way too stretched out. . . . My chains aren't pre maturely stretching or parting because of a worn sprocket. They are simply to light of chain fir what Im doing!


Which brand of chain, if I may ask?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Which brand of chain, if I may ask?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


Im running Stihl chain. I've run Oregon quite a bit in the past, but prefer Stihl chain more. IMOP, Stihl grinds easier and the cutters are made with harder steel than Oregon chain.  That's Just my opinion.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is .68g 1/2 inch pitch?


Yes the Pioneers are the older 1/2 " pitch Carelton chain in .058 guage . The MS660 is running the standard Sten's or Oregon 3/8 " pitch in .068 ripping guage . All quite aggressive chains in the cut .


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Not everyone has a scrounge everyday though newbie or not. The problem with attendance is that with FB and Instagram and the other community's is that the newest generation grew up with those as the form of interaction. I grew up in the 90s born in the 80s so I'm well versed in the forum atmosphere. Heck I've built them I'm quite sure I have an earlier version of Vbulletin somewhere on CD around here. My point is the old timers here are what really keep this going and this thread is never going to survive on scrounge posts alone. I like Phil hes very knowledgeable, more knowledgeable than anyone on here about chains. But all those threads on chain grinding, filing, raker clean up their all dead. Yeah you can find content in those easily but also that is a more technical thread than here. But the conversations on those threads have ended. This thread has became so diverse because getting random firewood comes with so many topics. I like many others I'm sure was always taught to never go in the woods without a gun. Basic 101 because that's where unscrupulous individuals like to hang out. Also deer love the sound of a chainsaw so your going to have hunters like Mike too. That's what keeps this thread going. To keep it on topic here's the wood I'm bringing home from the storm cleanup this weekend.View attachment 1017145


You'll burn your house down.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Yes the Pioneers are the older 1/2 " pitch Carelton chain in .068 guage . The MS660 is running the standard Sten's or Oregon 3/8 " pitch in .068 ripping guage . All quite aggressive chains in the cut .


I can imagine they are aggressive!

The 66 pulls the 1/2" ok without overload? How long is the bar on your mill with the 66 power and .68g set up?


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Nothing wrong with a little drifting imo .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> My chains aren't pre maturely stretching or parting because of a worn sprocket. They are simply to light of chain fir what Im doing!


Stihl!


Kodiak Kid said:


> Im running Stihl chain. I've run Oregon quite a bit in the past, but prefer Stihl chain more. IMOP, Stihl grinds easier and the cutters are made with harder steel than Oregon chain.  That's Just my opinion.


Knew it .
You should try the Oregon EXL and the husky x-cut.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Stihl!
> 
> Knew it .
> You should try the Oregon EXL and the husky x-cut.


Tell me about them! Im not familiar with either.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> I can imagine they are aggressive!
> 
> The 66 pulls the 1/2" ok without overload?


No the ms660 is running the standard 3/8" pitch , its woods ported has lots of torgue . I have an auxiliary oiler of course , it does fine on my white & red oak applications . The chain grind stands up well , I run winter grade Syn. bar oil to ensure sufficient flow .


----------



## chipper1

Both are much harder than earlier Oregon(they also made the husky chains), the new husky chain is made by husky, very smooth cutting right out of the box. I like the husky x-cut chains a lot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is .68g 1/2 inch pitch?


What the hecks so funny now Chipper?!?!


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> You'll burn your house down.


I intermix it with hardwood no issues when you have a hardwood fire going and you fire a couple softwood blocks in here or there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Both are much harder than earlier Oregon(they also made the husky chains), the new husky chain is made by husky, very smooth cutting right out of the box. I like the husky x-cut chains a lot.


I would probably Stihl have to change angles on the cutter plates before I even slapped a new loop on the saw. Smooth out of the box or not. However, I may be wrong on this. I won't know until I try them, but I've never run a new loop of factory grind square tuned chisel that was what I consider sharp!  Regardless of brand of chain.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> What the hecks so funny now Chipper?!?!


Maybe it's picco(LP), or maybe it's a Canadian thing lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Maybe it's picco(LP), or maybe it's a Canadian thing lol.


If you say so! I'll take your word for it!


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Both are much harder than earlier Oregon(they also made the husky chains), the new husky chain is made by husky, very smooth cutting right out of the box. I like the husky x-cut chains a lot.


The Oregon EXL & Husky chains (made by Oregon) are extremely durable metallurgy composites as advised by Brett. They use OCS-01 Chromium & Silicon impregnated alloys which hardens the chisel point & lubricated the side plates of the chain for outstanding wear characteristics. The same technology is also available on the new Oregon versa-cut cut bars . A great combination on gnarly hardwood , especially in the colder weather !


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would probably Stihl have to change angles on the cutter plates before I even slapped a new loop on the saw. Smooth out of the box or not. However, I may be wrong on this. I won't know until I try them, but I've never run factory square tuned chisel that was what I consider sharp!


It would run a bit slower than your square as your side plate angle is more aggressive than what I run mine at(just a few degrees of forward lean), and the x-cut chain out of the box will keep up with my work grinds. I can change the angles and output the x-cut chain, but it won't hold up as well as the x-cut chain then. I still mainly use round as it's effective and I'm not usually just cutting like you, or I may think differently about it.
Check this out, it's a white pine that has a branch grown from one spar to another, it's probably 4.5" thick. At this point in the tree I cant reach all the way around it, found out when my lanyard got stuck lol.


It's right at the top of this pic, around 35' up.
Anyone want some white pine, @Sawyer Rob .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> The Oregon EXL & Husky chains (made by Oregon) are extremely durable metallurgy composites as advised by Brett. They use OCS-01 Chromium & Silicon impregnated alloys which hardens the chisel point & lubricated the side plates of the chain for outstanding wear characteristics. The same technology is also available on the new Oregon versa-cut cut bars . A great combination on gnarly hardwood , especially in the colder weather !


Solid info! Thankyou, I'll look into it!  How are the cutters on the grinder as far as burning? Last time I ran Oregon. The cutters were very easy to burn on the Silvey? 

Also, what's a 100' spool of semi skip cost?


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Maybe it's picco(LP), or maybe it's a Canadian thing lol.


Never met a low profile Canuck Brett ?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> It would run a bit slower than your square as your side plate angle is more aggressive than what I run mine at(just a few degrees of forward lean), and the x-cut chain out of the box will keep up with my work grinds. I can change the angles and output the x-cut chain, but it won't hold up as well as the x-cut chain then. I still mainly use round as it's effective and I'm not usually just cutting like you, or I may think differently about it.
> Check this out, it's a white pine that has a branch grown from one spar to another, it's probably 4.5" thick. At this point in the tree I cant reach all the way around it, found out when my lanyard got stuck lol.
> View attachment 1017202
> 
> It's right at the top of this pic, around 35' up.
> Anyone want some white pine, @Sawyer Rob .
> View attachment 1017205


More info! Thankyou! Info is good!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Vtrombly said:


> no issues when you have a hardwood fire going and you fire a couple softwood blocks in here or there.



Many burn entirely softwoods with no problems.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Solid info! Thankyou, I'll look into it!  How are the cutters on the grinder as far as burning? Last time I ran Oregon. The cutters were very easy to burn on the Silvey?
> 
> Also, what's a 100' spool of semi skip cost?


The Pioneers Carelton is no longer manufactured over here , I have a loop from the 70's . The Oregon EXL I bought 3 yrs ago was on sale for $250 USD. then . The ripping chain I just buy from Stens or Oregon & square file or grind as needed runs around $78 - $120 for my 36" & 48" ripping bar chains accordingly , which have lasted a few yrs each , so far lol. P.S. buy good grinding stones & easy on the grinding rate & all is good , also buy premium goofy files for the EXL chain brother !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> It would run a bit slower than your square as your side plate angle is more aggressive than what I run mine at(just a few degrees of forward lean), and the x-cut chain out of the box will keep up with my work grinds. I can change the angles and output the x-cut chain, but it won't hold up as well as the x-cut chain then. I still mainly use round as it's effective and I'm not usually just cutting like you, or I may think differently about it.
> Check this out, it's a white pine that has a branch grown from one spar to another, it's probably 4.5" thick. At this point in the tree I cant reach all the way around it, found out when my lanyard got stuck lol.
> View attachment 1017202
> 
> It's right at the top of this pic, around 35' up.
> Anyone want some white pine, @Sawyer Rob .
> View attachment 1017205


Thats a pretty cool picture of that limb married to the other spar!

Yes, I steepen both the top and the side plate angles quite a bit more than the factory grind. Very fast in conifer!  Almost too fast in smaller wood!  I've been known to accidentally saw a 12" pecker pole completely off the stump before it commits!  Maybe once or twice!  All I can say about that is, RUN DAMIT RUN!!!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats a pretty cool picture of that limb married to the other spar!
> 
> Yes, I steepen both the top and the side plate angles quite a bit more than the factory grind. Very fast in conifer!  Almost too fast in smaller wood!  I've been known to accidentally saw a 12" pecker pole completely off the stump before it commits!  Maybe once or twice!


Yes, but it changes things a bit as I was going to drop them separately, I'm thinking there going down together now. Should know more once I get them stripped down a bit more.
All the factory square I've ran was slow, EXL or x-cut chain would probably give them a spanking. 
One thing I really like about the x-cut chain is that its fast(not aggressive square fast) and smooth right out of the box, it saves a lot of time tuning for saw/species. 
I've done that once or twice when cutting softer wood, I let another spar on that tree in the picture go a little quicker than I planned, I don't cut softwoods much lol.
It's probably a bit under 12" though, certainly no bigger than 11.5".
This pic of that spar/limb gives a bit better idea of the size of the tree, its a nasty bugger.




Kodiak Kid said:


> Solid info! Thankyou, I'll look into it!  How are the cutters on the grinder as far as burning? Last time I ran Oregon. The cutters were very easy to burn on the Silvey?
> 
> Also, what's a 100' spool of semi skip cost?


I don't see any semi-skip, only full skip in the EXJ.








72EXJ100 Oregon 100' roll Full Skip Saw Chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge


72EXJ100 Oregon 100' bulk roll Full Chisel Full Skip PowerCut saw chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge (1.3mm) on reel Sale and free shipping 100 feet spool 72EXJ-100 U Full Skip (or skip tooth) cutter spacing chainsaw chain Oregon 72EXJ has a reshaped cutter and proprietary grind technology for...




loggerchain.net




Look, if you buy 30 rolls you'll get $5 off a roll .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Yes, but it changes things a bit as I was going to drop them separately, I'm thinking there going down together now. Should know more once I get them stripped down a bit more.
> All the factory square I've ran was slow, EXL or x-cut chain would probably give them a spanking.
> One thing I really like about the x-cut chain is that its fast(not aggressive square fast) and smooth right out of the box, it saves a lot of time tuning for saw/species.
> I've done that once or twice when cutting softer wood, I let another spar on that tree in the picture go a little quicker than I planned, I don't cut softwoods much lol.
> It's probably a bit under 12" though, certainly no bigger than 11.5".
> This pic of that spar/limb gives a bit better idea of the size of the tree, its a nasty bugger.
> View attachment 1017208
> 
> 
> I don't see any semi-skip, only full skip in the EXJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72EXJ100 Oregon 100' roll Full Skip Saw Chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge
> 
> 
> 72EXJ100 Oregon 100' bulk roll Full Chisel Full Skip PowerCut saw chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge (1.3mm) on reel Sale and free shipping 100 feet spool 72EXJ-100 U Full Skip (or skip tooth) cutter spacing chainsaw chain Oregon 72EXJ has a reshaped cutter and proprietary grind technology for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loggerchain.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you buy 30 rolls you'll get $5 off a roll .
> View attachment 1017207


Plenty big enough to kill, and that's all that matters right? I always say that a 6" tree will kill a person just as dead as a 6' tree will!


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ok, roger. Thanks for the heads up. Im no politician or a preacher, so those guys over there can have at it amongst them selves!  I can come up with way more interesting things to debate over than Politics or Religion!


All you are missing is some rude folks that get their jollies from insulting others.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> All you are miising is some rude folks that get their jollies from insulting others.


I can only imagine!


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> ............I don't see any semi-skip, only full skip in the EXJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72EXJ100 Oregon 100' roll Full Skip Saw Chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge
> 
> 
> 72EXJ100 Oregon 100' bulk roll Full Chisel Full Skip PowerCut saw chain 3/8 pitch .050 gauge (1.3mm) on reel Sale and free shipping 100 feet spool 72EXJ-100 U Full Skip (or skip tooth) cutter spacing chainsaw chain Oregon 72EXJ has a reshaped cutter and proprietary grind technology for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loggerchain.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you buy 30 rolls you'll get $5 off a roll .


I am still looking for 5 reels of 72EXL. It is sad that pre-made loops on Amazon are cheaper


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> I can only imagine!


One in particular would have spent weeks pointing out the simple typo I made in my message you quoted.


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> I am still looking for 5 reels of 72EXL. It is said that pre-made loops on amazon are cheaper


I buy all mine spun up for the time being, I watch for deals and buy way ahead of need them normally.
Not opposed to spinning them up myself, but for what I've paid I have no reason. I wish I could find some deals on stihl picco chain, I really like it on my baby saws, and I never seem to find any deals on it. That being said, most times I'm using those saws I'm making good money, so paying a little extra isn't the worst thing, but it does suck when I pay less for a 20" or 24" in regular 3/8 .
I do what I can to avoid amazon .
Edit: forgot to ask, what length chains are you looking for and do you need any bars, if so what saws.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> I buy all mine spun up for the time being, I watch for deals and buy way ahead of need them normally.
> Not opposed to spinning them up myself, but for what I've paid I have no reason. I wish I could find some deals on stihl picco chain, I really like it on my baby saws, and I never seem to find any deals on it. That being said, most times I'm using those saws I'm making good money, so paying a little extra isn't the worst thing, but it does suck what I pay less for a 20" or 24" in regular 3/8 .
> I do what I can to avoid amazon .
> Edit: forgot to ask, what length chains are you looking for and do you need any bars, if so what saws.


Shoot me a PM on what sizes of Picco you need. I* might* have an option for you but it will be time sensitive in the fact that it will be soon, as in probably 2 weeks or sooner.


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> Shoot me a PM on what sizes of Picco you need. I* might* have an option for you but it will be time sensitive in the fact that it will be soon, as in probably 2 weeks or sooner.


14" in 050 and a 12" in 043.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> 14" in 050 and a 12" in 043.


Of course I know it depends on price but about how many of each?


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> Of course I know it depends on price but about how many of each?


Be good to get 5, but more depending on the price.


----------



## Bill G

I will try to do some calling this afternoon if I get away from work in time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> All you are miising is some rude folks that get their jollies from insulting others.





mountainguyed67 said:


> Many burn entirely softwoods with no problems.


Thats all I burn at home. Big stove's banked with big piece's of wood keep a fire going till morning.


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats all I burn at home. Big stove's banked with big piece's of wood keep a fire going till morning.


For years all I ever burned was Locust which of course is a hardwood and a very hard hardwood at that. Now that I have an outdoor boiler the wood I burn is......any wood l that I can get in the door......


----------



## morewood

I've probably got 2-3 cords of locust for the long, cold stretches. But, my outside boiler eats most anything. I have 6 huge pines to take down that I will burn next year if I can get them down and to the house this fall. I have way too much wood around the house for just myself. Trying to convince my son to split some and sell it so that it won't go to waste. Guess I should work on the splitter to help with that.

Shea


----------



## Bill G

morewood said:


> I've probably got 2-3 cords of locust for the long, cold stretches. But, my outside boiler eats most anything. I have 6 huge pines to take down that I will burn next year if I can get them down and to the house this fall. I have way too much wood around the house for just myself. Trying to convince my son to split some and sell it so that it won't go to waste. Guess I should work on the splitter to help with that.
> 
> Shea


I am the same. The boiler burns any wood that goes in it. As for the Locust it will last forever. In my opinion it is second only to hedge for hardness and durability. We still have Locust fence posts that were cut 40 years ago. There were some that my grandfather cut 60 years ago but my brother shoved them in a ravine when he was dozing.


----------



## Vtrombly

mountainguyed67 said:


> Many burn entirely softwoods with no problems.





Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats all I burn at home. Big stove's banked with big piece's of wood keep a fire going till morning.


I wont let any wood go to waste this stuff will be next years wood. I've never had any issues with the chimney being dirty. I run it hot and I run a brush down it during the burning season once a month if the weather allows and so far its been nice and clean. I would assume that the people that are having issues with burning softwood do not know or are not involved with knowing their chimney and the condition of it.


----------



## snobdds

mountainguyed67 said:


> I still like it. I liked it better when there was a p&r section, that kept it out of everywhere else.
> 
> Wow! This is the 4th forum I’ve seen you on, are you stalking me? lol. Have you seen my updates on the tractor forum? Getting some work done with the loader.



It's a vapid wasteland of meme threads and TUT style cliques. I have a burner account and it amazes me how void of personalities there are any more. They said...get your own forum and we did. It's member moderated by calling out BS and shaming the person. It works fantastically. It's like the mud of old. 

Well we do have some same interests. We both have mountain properties with tons of trees that require lots of chainsaw work.. We both drive Toyota 4x4's from the 80/90's because...they will never make that tough of a truck / Landcruiser ever again. I have a cabin, I know you want to build a cabin. I have big equipment and you have big equipment.


----------



## svk

Bill G said:


> All you are missing is some rude folks that get their jollies from insulting others.


The only reason that scumhole exists is because of the all powerful dollar. 90 percent of the people in there do not participate in the regular areas of this forum.

Darin should have kept it closed and banned those who tried to bring trouble to the other areas of this forum once it was closed.


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> I honestly don't know if you are trying to be funny, or you've just never seen a high-quality piece of wood on a firearm before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I was trying to be funny & I was talking about you deer, enough to last at least a month. I still have venison from last year.


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im running Stihl chain. I've run Oregon quite a bit in the past, but prefer Stihl chain more.


The reason I asked is because full-sized STIHL brand chain should not stretch any more in different gauges, as it is the same at the top of each drive link, where the rivets are, and the rivet holes that enlargen (‘stretch’). 




STIHL drive links are swaged at the bottom to fit narrower gauge bar grooves (0.058, 0.050), but they use the exact same rivets and pre-sets up top as 0.063 gauge chain. 

You may be getting more side wear at the bottom of the thinner drive links, like some of your recent pictures show. 

Oregon and other brands are a little different. 

Philbert


----------



## North by Northwest

Philbert said:


> The reason I asked is because full-sized STIHL brand chain should not stretch any more in different gauges, as it is the same at the top of each drive link, where the rivets are, and the rivet holes that enlargen (‘stretch’).
> 
> View attachment 1017371
> 
> 
> The drive links are swaged at the bottom to fit narrower gauge bar grooves (0.058, 0.050), but they use the exact same rivets and pre-sets up top as 0.063 gauge chain.
> 
> You may be getting more side wear at the bottom of the thinner drive links, like some of your recent pictures show.
> 
> Oregon and other brands are a little different.
> 
> Philbert


Phil as you obviously know , not only are chain component dimensions & tolerances often proprietary , so is the base metallurgy . No chain is really apple to apple . There is no chain I use right out of the box for serious cutting , I always give a quick touch up prior to a felling , bucking or limbing session . I have used , Carlton , Oregon , Stihl & even Sten 's after a quick rework by hand or on the grinder . They all perform, some just better or longer in my opinion than others in different circumstances , especially cold weather conditions !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> The reason I asked is because full-sized STIHL brand chain should not stretch any more in different gauges, as it is the same at the top of each drive link, where the rivets are, and the rivet holes that enlargen (‘stretch’).
> 
> View attachment 1017371
> 
> 
> STIHL drive links are swaged at the bottom to fit narrower gauge bar grooves (0.058, 0.050), but they use the exact same rivets and pre-sets up top as 0.063 gauge chain.
> 
> You may be getting more side wear at the bottom of the thinner drive links, like some of your recent pictures show.
> 
> Oregon and other brands are a little different.
> 
> Philbert


That's good info that I did not know!  Good on ya! Could very well be more ware to the side straps!  I've only parted two or three chains that I can remember in the last 25 years. Regardless, the .50 gage definitely seems to ware faster than .63!  Witch makes sense being as its lighter duty chain. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Phil as you obviously know , not only are chain component dimensions & tolerances often proprietary , so is the base metallurgy . No chain is really apple to apple . There is no chain I use right out of the box for serious cutting , I always give a quick touch up prior to a felling , bucking or limbing session . I have used , Carlton , Oregon , Stihl & even Sten 's after a quick rework by hand or on the grinder . They all perform, some just better or longer in my opinion than others in different circumstances , especially cold weather conditions !


Well put! Well put indeed!


----------



## JustJeff

Ran the MS460 a bit tonight. Just enough to compare it to my imaginary MS462... Yeah the difference isn't worth the money  so I'll stick with the 460. Lol . Probably split a facecord or so and got the center of the round stack filled in. I don't do a traditional holzhouzen like some do but I really like the round stack. This one is oval, about 6x8 and will end up about 5 ft high. A mathematician could tell you how many cord. News said the hazy sunset is forest fire smoke. It was pretty and I worked right on through it till I couldn't see.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> I intermix it with hardwood no issues when you have a hardwood fire going and you fire a couple softwood blocks in here or there.


I have never had any issues with mixing either.


----------



## JimR

No cutting trees today. Had to weld up the intake chute on my Valby chipper. Then it was off to the woodlot to chip up all of this brush. Anyone owning a Valby 3PTH chipper should check the anvil clearance. I checked mine yesterday to find that the bottom one had over 3/16" clearance and the side one was 5/16" clearance. The clearance is supposed to be 1/32". No wonder it was jamming up all the time on fresh brush with small twigs getting stuck behind the flywheel. I modified the key on the side plate by 1/8" to get the proper clearance to match up with the bottom plate. Now I can run 15 - 25 limbs thru the chipper before the chute clogs up. Before it was only 3 limbs before it clogged up. The brush pile runs from the woodpile to my tractor and double deep in a few areas. Yesterday I chipped up another pile just as big.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I intermix it with hardwood no issues when you have a hardwood fire going and you fire a couple softwood blocks in here or there.


It was a joke.
Thought you been in here a while.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats all I burn at home. Big stove's banked with big piece's of wood keep a fire going till morning.


It's a joke.


Bill G said:


> For years all I ever burned was Locust which of course is a hardwood and a very hard hardwood at that. Now that I have an outdoor boiler the wood I burn is......any wood l that I can get in the door......


Black locust is my favorite, probably 70% locust in the woodshed and enough locust logs to heat the place for 2-3 seasons on top of that.
Yes, seasoned black locust is some of the hardest wood we have in the Midwest. 


Vtrombly said:


> I would assume that the people that are having issues with burning softwood do not know or are not involved with knowing their chimney and the condition of it.


Yes, but the reason it's getting dirty in the first place is because it's not properly seasoned and/or they are not burning hot enough.
I always say I have daily chimney fires, while I probably don't as my epa stove burns most of the smoke particulate in the stove itself, if there ever was much buildup it would get burned off pretty quickly. I do have some buildup that comes off the inside of the chimney and sticks to the inside of my cap, the cap is really all I need to clean for the chimney, then the top of the baffle gets some fines of ash on top of it so I remove it to clean that off.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Ran the MS460 a bit tonight. Just enough to compare it to my imaginary MS462... Yeah the difference isn't worth the money  so I'll stick with the 460. Lol . Probably split a facecord or so and got the center of the round stack filled in. I don't do a traditional holzhouzen like some do but I really like the round stack. This one is oval, about 6x8 and will end up about 5 ft high. A mathematician could tell you how many cord. News said the hazy sunset is forest fire smoke. It was pretty and I worked right on through it till I couldn't see.
> View attachment 1017399
> View attachment 1017400
> View attachment 1017401


I noticed the sunrise as well. Two nights ago I was out running around and there was a blood red moon.
That 460 will last until you want to be done cutting, or when you just can't cut anymore, just as long as you can get any parts it needs. I ran my 462 yesterday, it thinks it's a 460/461, but it's not lol.
The 32 didn't make it across so I had to set my hinge from both sides.




This is the branch that went between the two spars, it didn't break until it hit the ground. I did have my rope around both mains just above that branch, so it would help keep it together in case that branch broke earlier. 
The saw is a 261 for size comparison.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> No cutting trees today. Had to weld up the intake chute on my Valby chipper. Then it was off to the woodlot to chip up all of this brush. Anyone owning a Valby 3PTH chipper should check the anvil clearance. I checked mine yesterday to find that the bottom one had over 3/16" clearance and the side one was 5/16" clearance. The clearance is supposed to be 1/32". No wonder it was jamming up all the time on fresh brush with small twigs getting stuck behind the flywheel. I modified the key on the side plate by 1/8" to get the proper clearance to match up with the bottom plate. Now I can run 15 - 25 limbs thru the chipper before the chute clogs up. Before it was only 3 limbs before it clogged up. The brush pile runs from the woodpile to my tractor and double deep in a few areas. Yesterday I chipped up another pile just as big.


Nice property Jim. 
I've only worked on a few chippers and haven't done any major work on them, but from what everyone has told me or I've read, that's a pretty major problem on most of them.
Funny story, I saved an ad on Craigslist the late weekend that had a John Deere tractor and a woodmax 8" chipper on it, two days ago I saw it going down the road on a trailer lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> It was a joke.
> Thought you been in here a while.
> 
> It's a joke.
> 
> Black locust is my favorite, probably 70% locust in the woodshed and enough locust logs to heat the place for 2-3 seasons on top of that.
> Yes, seasoned black locust is some of the hardest wood we have in the Midwest.
> 
> Yes, but the reason it's getting dirty in the first place is because it's not properly seasoned and/or they are not burning hot enough.
> I always say I have daily chimney fires, while I probably don't as my epa stove burns most of the smoke particulate in the stove itself, if there ever was much buildup it would get burned off pretty quickly. I do have some buildup that comes off the inside of the chimney and sticks to the inside of my cap, the cap is really all I need to clean for the chimney, then the top of the baffle gets some fines of ash on top of it so I remove it to clean that off.


I think mine gets quite a bit hotter too being that I have the flue tiles. It not the most efficient since I don't have an epa stove so allot more heat going up the chimney which is helping me.


----------



## MustangMike

My brother only ran my Ported 462 once before selling his 460 and getting one.

The 462 is much lighter, smoother, has clean air filter tech, better throttle response and is faster (in wood up to about 20"). And, you don't need to carry your little screwdriver!

460s are very good, durable workhorse saws, but unless most of your cutting is over 20" wood, you will be choosing the 462 almost every time.

I have a very strong 460 with a ported 046-D jug on it, but it sees little use since I also have the 462s and a Hybrid that is ported like the 460.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> Be good to get 5, but more depending on the price.


I did check on getting the picco chain. It looks like it might be mid October before I get exact details but I think I should be able to help you out a bit. I will shoot you a detailed PM tonight as it is easier typing on my computer than my phone


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> And, you don't need to carry your little screwdriver!


I agree with you Mike, although they aren't as durable. 
With regards to the little screwdriver, many guys running a 462 still need them!


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of durability issues are from cutting with dull chains and not maintaining your saws.

I have repaired a lot of abused saws.


----------



## svk

I don't need new saws...yet LOL. Finally built the all-star starting lineup of 242. 346 NE ported, 262, 371 ported, 394 ported with a 346 OE ported as backup.

Of course I do not cut like I used to either...used to be every weekend, 30-50 cords of firewood a year. Now it is a couple cords.

I haven't even gone into the new generation of chains. Picked up a couple long loops of EXP from Dsell a couple years back. Have a lifetime supply of older stuff, mostly LGX for the shorter bars.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Well, not good news, but I guess it was bound to happen sooner of later.
> 
> The wife came down with Covid yesterday, and I tested positive this morning.
> 
> I don't feel great, but neither of us feel real bad either, so I guess that's good!
> 
> Hope it is brief.


Hope it goes well for you
My bout with covid wasnt any worse than a cold . Was a little fatigued but still managed to do things around the house .


----------



## jolj

chipper1 said:


> It was a joke.
> Thought you been in here a while.
> 
> It's a joke.
> 
> Black locust is my favorite, probably 70% locust in the woodshed and enough locust logs to heat the place for 2-3 seasons on top of that.
> Yes, seasoned black locust is some of the hardest wood we have in the Midwest.
> 
> Yes, but the reason it's getting dirty in the first place is because it's not properly seasoned and/or they are not burning hot enough.
> I always say I have daily chimney fires, while I probably don't as my epa stove burns most of the smoke particulate in the stove itself, if there ever was much buildup it would get burned off pretty quickly. I do have some buildup that comes off the inside of the chimney and sticks to the inside of my cap, the cap is really all I need to clean for the chimney, then the top of the baffle gets some fines of ash on top of it so I remove it to clean that off.


So just for kicks, how do you properly season softwood/evergreen conifers wood?


----------



## Bill G

jolj said:


> So just for kicks, how do you properly season softwood/evergreen conifers wood?


With a dash of salt and pepper


----------



## North by Northwest

I routinely mix my firewood in the garage firebox . Well seasoned fir has a lot of btu's to contribute to the burn , well seasoned also burns very clean also . I throw in the larger Sugar Maple & Mountain Ash for longer nite burning seasons in Feb or early March Happy Hour sessions !


----------



## rarefish383

Was playing with the Mini Hay Wagon splitting wood the other day. The X540 pulled it up the hill no problem, but it wouldn't pull the small landscape trailer up. I've been thinking about putting a hitch on the Hay Wagon so I could get another one and have a set of Mini Wiggle Wagons. So this morning I bolted a 2" receiver to the back. So far, All I have is a JD plastic dump trailer to go on the back. I'm curious how much wood the X540 can pull in a line. Problem really isn't how much it will pull, but how much it can stop. We will find out.















Off to split wood!!!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I noticed the sunrise as well. Two nights ago I was out running around and there was a blood red moon.
> That 460 will last until you want to be done cutting, or when you just can't cut anymore, just as long as you can get any parts it needs. I ran my 462 yesterday, it thinks it's a 460/461, but it's not lol.
> The 32 didn't make it across so I had to set my hinge from both sides.
> View attachment 1017450
> 
> View attachment 1017451
> 
> This is the branch that went between the two spars, it didn't break until it hit the ground. I did have my rope around both mains just above that branch, so it would help keep it together in case that branch broke earlier.
> The saw is a 261 for size comparison.
> View attachment 1017453


Surprising, white pine branches usually break if you look at them funny.


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> Hope it goes well for you
> My bout with covid wasnt any worse than a cold . Was a little fatigued but still managed to do things around the house .


Yea, I'm not doing too badly, just some minor muscle aches and fatigue. I've had worse colds.

The wife seems to have it a little worse ... sore throat and more muscle aches.


----------



## rarefish383

It worked. I ran out of time. It took an hour and ten minutes to split and load, the small trailer is half full. The kids are taking us out to dinner and I ran out of blocks, so I packed it in. I'm pleased with how the X540 pulled all that up the steep hill in the back.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

rarefish383 said:


> It worked. I ran out of time. It took an hour and ten minutes to split and load, the small trailer is half full. The kids are taking us out to dinner and I ran out of blocks, so I packed it in. I'm pleased with how the X540 pulled all that up the steep hill in the back.


 That reminds me of when I pull doubles! lol






SR


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> That reminds me of when I pull doubles! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Now , that's what I call wood processing , grass roots style brother !


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Nice property Jim.
> I've only worked on a few chippers and haven't done any major work on them, but from what everyone has told me or I've read, that's a pretty major problem on most of them.
> Funny story, I saved an ad on Craigslist the late weekend that had a John Deere tractor and a woodmax 8" chipper on it, two days ago I saw it going down the road on a trailer lol.


Thanks but having property comes with a lot of work to keep it up. I previously owned a Fitchburg chuck and duck 9 inch. I tore that whole machine down to replace the clutch and the drum bearings. One side of the drum had the bearing spinning on it. I mig welded the entire bearing surface area. I took it to work and set it up in the company's big lathe and turned it back down to the proper diameter. Boy could that chipper eat brush. I sold it because I couldn't get into the areas on the property that I can with the 3PTH chipper. With the tight tolerance on the anvils now I am chipping 10x more brush than before. The problem now is leaf buildup, not the small branches. Beech trees have large leaves and lots of them. As for taxes this lot is under Chapter 61. The taxes are cheap.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Nice property Jim.
> I've only worked on a few chippers and haven't done any major work on them, but from what everyone has told me or I've read, that's a pretty major problem on most of them.
> Funny story, I saved an ad on Craigslist the late weekend that had a John Deere tractor and a woodmax 8" chipper on it, two days ago I saw it going down the road on a trailer lol.


Why didn't you buy the Deere and chipper?


----------



## H-Ranch

These 3 pics are from the load I finished in the rain on Sunday. Pulled it in the barn and unloaded it today. THEN remembered to take photos. 




And today's PT.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I think they dropped that idea for now. That may sound good in NYC, but upstate NY would not be happy with it.
> 
> The battles are in the suburbs, where you have folks on both sides of the fence.
> 
> It can get annoying if someone does not know how to operate their stove cleanly.


Stupid laws like that is why I can't have an outdoor boiler. I live in the glitz edge of Lebanon County, everyone around here burns wood. unless you had a outdoor boiler before they changed the laws about them good luck with a new set up. Has to be so far away from the house, stack still has to b3 higher then the peak of your house roof, guy wire requirements and all. Once I get a shop built and some funds saved up I'm planning on sticking a boiler in the back of the shop and piping water to the house. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah roger that! The 026 is a great saw! Wish I had one!!! IMOP, its probably Stihl's best 50cc class Pro saw they ever made. Thats where Stihl's 26 series pro class 50cc all started I believe. When I bought my 260. The 026 was discontinued. Shortly before I ordered the 260. A friend of mine sold me his 026 with a very fresh low hour head that was hardly at all used. Then he gypsyed me on the deal and asked for it back! Apparently it wasn't his to sell!  It was his land lords! I new his land lord too, so I brought it back straight to him. I got my money back from my clown friend that tried selling it to me, but boy was I pissed I'll tell ya!


That sucks mate! Not much of a friend pulling that.


Bill G said:


> I am dead serious on the offer. I will not in anyway tell you I can put you in trophy buck area as we seem to have too many folks who harvest young bucks. I will tell you only my sons and two neighbors will be allowed to harvest deer here this year, If my brother would grow a set of you know what the same would could be said of our family farm that we have had since the civil war. The fact is my two neighbors will end up hunting their own ground and my sons will be too busy to hunt so this year. The deer will be able to escape and grow here. There will be little to zero pressure here


Can't remember when, it's been years now. We have a 3 up law. I personally hate it as I want the meat, but the results are proven. Used to be darn hard to find a nice 6 point buck, now they are pretty normal. Hard to get anything much bigger on public land though. 


chipper1 said:


> Both are much harder than earlier Oregon(they also made the husky chains), the new husky chain is made by husky, very smooth cutting right out of the box. I like the husky x-cut chains a lot.


Me too, very good chains out of the box. Cuts fast, smooth and ive been surprised about how long the edge lasts. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> I would probably Stihl have to change angles on the cutter plates before I even slapped a new loop on the saw. Smooth out of the box or not. However, I may be wrong on this. I won't know until I try them, but I've never run a new loop of factory grind square tuned chisel that was what I consider sharp!  Regardless of brand of chain.


Gotta grab one and try it out. It's a battle between eBay and Amazon for cheaper loops. I just grabbed 5 boxes off ebay a while back of 20" for $100.00. Haven't seen them that cheap since. 


Vtrombly said:


> I wont let any wood go to waste this stuff will be next years wood. I've never had any issues with the chimney being dirty. I run it hot and I run a brush down it during the burning season once a month if the weather allows and so far its been nice and clean. I would assume that the people that are having issues with burning softwood do not know or are not involved with knowing their chimney and the condition of it.


 Between my smoke dragon and 2 green wood hydronic furnaces (father in law and his dad) we all burn whatever. I clean my chimney about as often as you, and they Clean theirs once or twice a year. None of us have build up issues. I'm real anxious to see how this triple wall stainless chimney I put up does this burn season. Hoping I don't have to go up on the roof too much this winter.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> These 3 pics are from the load I finished in the rain on Sunday. Pulled it in the barn and unloaded it today. THEN remembered to take photos.
> View attachment 1017629
> View attachment 1017630
> View attachment 1017631
> 
> And today's PT.
> View attachment 1017632


It's hard for me to tell is that a Dolkita or a JRed?


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> It's hard for me to tell is that a Dolkita or a JRed?


That's a Dolmar 5105 I picked up from Brett. I'm not sure if I get to carve my name in the barn truss it paid for.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Stupid laws like that is why I can't have an outdoor boiler. I live in the glitz edge of Lebanon County, everyone around here burns wood. unless you had a outdoor boiler before they changed the laws about them good luck with a new set up. Has to be so far away from the house, stack still has to b3 higher then the peak of your house roof, guy wire requirements and all. Once I get a shop built and some funds saved up I'm planning on sticking a boiler in the back of the shop and piping water to the house.
> 
> That sucks mate! Not much of a friend pulling that.
> 
> Can't remember when, it's been years now. We have a 3 up law. I personally hate it as I want the meat, but the results are proven. Used to be darn hard to find a nice 6 point buck, now they are pretty normal. Hard to get anything much bigger on public land though.
> 
> Me too, very good chains out of the box. Cuts fast, smooth and ive been surprised about how long the edge lasts.
> 
> Gotta grab one and try it out. It's a battle between eBay and Amazon for cheaper loops. I just grabbed 5 boxes off ebay a while back of 20" for $100.00. Haven't seen them that cheap since.
> 
> Between my smoke dragon and 2 green wood hydronic furnaces (father in law and his dad) we all burn whatever. I clean my chimney about as often as you, and they Clean theirs once or twice a year. None of us have build up issues. I'm real anxious to see how this triple wall stainless chimney I put up does this burn season. Hoping I don't have to go up on the roof too much this winter.


Our fireplace is old it keeps the living room warm because it's a small house but it eats wood. After seeing @H-Ranch thread on OWB has me really thinking about building one in the next couple years. I can weld pretty decent from work. (FAA certified ) so I'm pretty sure I can weld up whatever I need. The only thing that's confusing to me is how the blower system works other than that the casing and water jacket weld up is no problem. I feel like for cost savings it makes more sense to build that then screw with buying a insert. I can make the heat and the hot water with the boiler and just use the fireplace I have now for the nights my wife wants to see the fire.


----------



## sean donato

I had yesterday and today off, so I got caught up on a bunch of little projects. Made a tooth bar for the kubota, and a hitch for the back of it. Used an old truck hitch for the rear. Worked out pretty well, now I don't have to use 2 different tractors or get off my but when I'm moving the splitter and cart around, plus with the bucket on the front I can haul more wood around. 

I dug out the area of the little garden and moved that top soil over to the big garden area, as it's going to be the enclosed run area for the chickens now. Got an automatic door, hardware mesh, and a solar light ordered for the coop. Kinda sad when it's cheaper to order the stuff off Amazon then get it from the local hardware store. $50.00 cheaper for the hardware mesh, $30.00 cheaper for the automatic door. 

This evening I starter on the "this year" pile of logs. Figured I'd run the ms193tc to cut the smaller stuff to size, since I haven't ran it in nearly a year. Fired right up and ran well. After a while I got to the bigger logs and was having to make 2 passes with the 14" bar and ran and got the ms 400 out... should have just ran that all day lol. Love that saw. Decided the bark box is staying on. Just love the extra power it added to the saw. Did a bunch of noodling with it. I may have to buy the bigger clutch cover, was really ticking ne off how often it clogged. Nearly to the point where I was ready to run in and get the 390xp out to noodle with. 
Any way, I ran 2 tanks through the 400. Got the bulk of the pile bucked into rounds. Started splitting then it got dark on me. Prolly close to a cord split, but only got about half of it in the shed. Just can't say how much easier life has been since I got the kubota. Saved my back a ton today.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Our fireplace is old it keeps the living room warm because it's a small house but it eats wood. After seeing @H-Ranch thread on OWB has me really thinking about building one in the next couple years. I can weld pretty decent from work. (FAA certified ) so I'm pretty sure I can weld up whatever I need. The only thing that's confusing to me is how the blower system works other than that the casing and water jacket weld up is no problem. I feel like for cost savings it makes more sense to build that then screw with buying a insert. I can make the heat and the hot water with the boiler and just use the fireplace I have now for the nights my wife wants to see the fire.


Do you mean the Forced draft blower, or a hit air circulation blower?


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> Our fireplace is old it keeps the living room warm because it's a small house but it eats wood. After seeing @H-Ranch thread on OWB has me really thinking about building one in the next couple years. I can weld pretty decent from work. (FAA certified ) so I'm pretty sure I can weld up whatever I need. The only thing that's confusing to me is how the blower system works other than that the casing and water jacket weld up is no problem. I feel like for cost savings it makes more sense to build that then screw with buying a insert. I can make the heat and the hot water with the boiler and just use the fireplace I have now for the nights my wife wants to see the fire.


Do it!!! I'm sure you're a much better fabricator than I am. I think you're a decent scrounger too so can probably find most of what you need on the cheap. Feel free to post or private message any questions and I'll give you my experience.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I needed some thicker "shorts", so I grabbed a cutoff from a cherry I milled the other day, and I ripped out what I needed with my 562xp,







My grandson LOVES the little cars/trucks I make him, so after these shorts dry a bit, he will be getting more cars! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I needed some thicker "shorts", so I grabbed a cutoff from a cherry I milled the other day, and I ripped out what I needed with my 562xp,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson LOVES the little cars/trucks I make him, so after these shorts dry a bit, he will be getting more cars! lol
> 
> SR


Bet those noodles smell great too .


----------



## chipper1

jolj said:


> So just for kicks, how do you properly season softwood/evergreen conifers wood?


Same way I would hardwoods, let it dry until it's ready to burn.


Lionsfan said:


> Surprising, white pine branches usually break if you look at them funny.


When I dropped it a few broke off when they came through the canopy. They are nice when limbing in the air though, as you can buzz thru the top side and let them swing into the tree(without a hinge), then cut them so they fall straight down the stem.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Thanks but having property comes a lot of work to keep it up. I previously owned a Fitchburg chuck and duck 9 inch. I tore that whole machine down to replace the clutch and the drum bearings. One side of the drum had the bearing spinning on it. I mig welded the entire bearing surface area. I took it to work and set it up in the company's big lathe and turned it back down to the proper diameter. Boy could that chipper eat brush. I sold it because I couldn't get into the areas on the property that I can with the 3PTH chipper. With the tight tolerance on the anvils now I am chipping 10x more brush than before. The problem now is leaf buildup, not the small branches. Bech trees have large leaves and lots of them.


I'm all good with the "lot of work" part, it's the taxes and insurance that are .
I sure get that, it's nice to have the perfect size piece of equipment, but who can afford that much equipment lol.
I've had a hard time with some of the smaller(6"x10" inlet) rental chippers getting jammed up from leaves/vines, I try to have a decent sized log to mix in with the brush/vines, it seems to help.
Never chipped any beech, but I've cut a bit .


JimR said:


> Why didn't you buy the Deere and chipper?


It was too much for both and the tractor was older. I just saved the ad with the intentions of getting back with him on the chipper, but someone thought it was a good deal .


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> That's a Dolmar 5105 I picked up from Brett. I'm not sure if I get to carve my name in the barn truss it paid for.


Swing by and you can .
Glad to see you're getting out a bit more lately. Did the doc give the okay on firewood therapy .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Bet those noodles smell great too .


 It makes fantastic fire starter, so I always pick it up!

SR


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> I'm all good with the "lot of work" part, it's the taxes and insurance that are .
> I sure get that, it's nice to have the perfect size piece of equipment, but who can afford that much equipment lol.
> I've had a hard time with some of the smaller(6"x10" inlet) rental chippers getting jammed up from leaves/vines, I try to have a decent sized log to mix in with the brush/vines, it seems to help.
> Never chipped any beech, but I've cut a bit .
> 
> It was too much for both and the tractor was older. I just saved the ad with the intentions of getting back with him on the chipper, but someone thought it was a good deal .


I have been running 2" branches in with the smaller ones to blow everything else out the chute. If I ever upgrade it will be for a belt driven one that spins twice as fast and really blows the chips out. I know where there is one now for sale but the belts are missing. That tells me he has problems with it. Otherwise he would replace the belts to sell it.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I have been running 2" branches in with the smaller ones to blow everything else out the chute. If I ever upgrade it will be for a belt driven one that spins twice as fast and really blows the chips out. I know where there is one now for sale but the belts are missing. That tells me he has problems with it. Otherwise he would replace the belts to sell it.


Better check on it, or you may see it on a trailer going by lol.


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> Not a stick, you guys need to all get 9's lol.
> They blow the lungs clear out of the body.



What kind of idiot would make a claim like that, oh wait. Never mind


----------



## Bill G

JimR said:


> Thanks but having property comes a lot of work to keep it up. I previously owned a Fitchburg chuck and duck 9 inch. I tore that whole machine down to replace the clutch and the drum bearings.................


Hello Jim,

Did I happen to send you a manual for that chipper. It seems for many years I was sending out copies of the Fitchburg manual for free. I stopped after the postage got so far out of hand and folks kept saying they would pay me for postage and never did. Now I honestly do not know where the originals are

Bill


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Swing by and you can .
> Glad to see you're getting out a bit more lately. Did the doc give the okay on firewood therapy .


Oh, I don't know about the truss signing... maybe I'll wait for the night the concrete goes in and make a set of my footprints in front of the door! 

Doc didn't say NOT to do firewood. Actually he said to keep working on range of motion and basically do as much as I can tolerate for exercise and such. PT says the same thing. So I'll keep doing it in small doses, which is pretty much how I've always done it - 1 wheelbarrow at a time. I'll just be taking more breaks in between sessions for a while.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Stupid laws like that is why I can't have an outdoor boiler. I live in the glitz edge of Lebanon County, everyone around here burns wood. unless you had a outdoor boiler before they changed the laws about them good luck with a new set up. Has to be so far away from the house, stack still has to b3 higher then the peak of your house roof, guy wire requirements and all. Once I get a shop built and some funds saved up I'm planning on sticking a boiler in the back of the shop and piping water to the house.
> 
> That sucks mate! Not much of a friend pulling that.
> 
> Can't remember when, it's been years now. We have a 3 up law. I personally hate it as I want the meat, but the results are proven. Used to be darn hard to find a nice 6 point buck, now they are pretty normal. Hard to get anything much bigger on public land though.
> 
> Me too, very good chains out of the box. Cuts fast, smooth and ive been surprised about how long the edge lasts.
> 
> Gotta grab one and try it out. It's a battle between eBay and Amazon for cheaper loops. I just grabbed 5 boxes off ebay a while back of 20" for $100.00. Haven't seen them that cheap since.
> 
> Between my smoke dragon and 2 green wood hydronic furnaces (father in law and his dad) we all burn whatever. I clean my chimney about as often as you, and they Clean theirs once or twice a year. None of us have build up issues. I'm real anxious to see how this triple wall stainless chimney I put up does this burn season. Hoping I don't have to go up on the roof too much this winter.


I have found that burning dry wood and one hot fire a day has kept my chimney clean since 1978.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Better check on it, or you may see it on a trailer going by lol.


It is not close by and would require a 3 hour drive one way to check it out.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> Our fireplace is old it keeps the living room warm because it's a small house but it eats wood. After seeing @H-Ranch thread on OWB has me really thinking about building one in the next couple years. I can weld pretty decent from work. (FAA certified ) so I'm pretty sure I can weld up whatever I need. The only thing that's confusing to me is how the blower system works other than that the casing and water jacket weld up is no problem. I feel like for cost savings it makes more sense to build that then screw with buying a insert. I can make the heat and the hot water with the boiler and just use the fireplace I have now for the nights my wife wants to see the fire.


I wish my fireplace insert had a water jacket in it to heat the water in my heating system.


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> Did I happen to send you a manual for that chipper. It seems for many years I was sending out copies of the Fitchburg manual for free. I stopped after the postage got so far out of hand and folks kept saying they would pay me for postage and never did. Now I honestly do not know where the originals are
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill, I think that you did send me a copy. I do know that if you did send me one that I would have gladly paid you for it. I think that I gave all the info on that machine to the guy that bought it from me. I also had a Wayne 12 inch chipper. Somebody emailed me the parts and owners manual for that. I have been forwarding that to anyone that needs it.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Do you mean the Forced draft blower, or a hit air circulation blower?


The blower goes on the front of the outdoor wood boiler and has some kind of control I'm guessing to fan the fire not sure only a guess.


chipper1 said:


> Swing by and you can .
> Glad to see you're getting out a bit more lately. Did the doc give the okay on firewood therapy .


It's been on my list to stop by out there for years to visit, maybe have you square grind up a chain. Consequently my wife hasn't felt well in years also. One of these days I'll get out there. Lived here all my life I've been allot of places in Michigan but the Grand Rapids area and that whole side of the state I've never been. I haven't forgot about you friend hopefully once we get some of these problems of hers under control I can get out there.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Do it!!! I'm sure you're a much better fabricator than I am. I think you're a decent scrounger too so can probably find most of what you need on the cheap. Feel free to post or private message any questions and I'll give you my experience.


Thank you I'm sure I could do it. I haven't decided what's in store for us. It's getting a little built up for my and my wife's liking here. They put a house in on the 10 acre farm field across the street and we have a house next to us that's about a football field away. We still have an 100 acre field directly next to us. The building that's going on makes my wife nervous. She want to ultimately be in a home that bigfoot is the nearest neighbor. We would like to move up north but we have to get the logistics correct. I haven't found any shops up there that do or are looking for what I do. I'm not just looking to run a bridgeport all day or push a button I think I would get pretty bored. But that's why I've been holding off for now because I know we are meant to be in the woods somewhere. I'd rather not build one just to leave it behind for someone else I'd like that to be at the house we are going to retire in.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> I wish my fireplace insert had a water jacket in it to heat the water in my heating system.


Thankfully mine is a little bit better than a standard masonry fireplace. I'm not actually sure what it's called maybe a heatalator? It's got heat tubes that run through right by the damper and the back of the firebox is hollow and there is vents on the side on the brick. I've experimented putting fans on the side to circulate the heat. I'm going to see if I can build some kind of manifold that fits into the tubes and then put a 90 on them and bring a pipe out to the end of the vent to direct the heat more into the room. I'm going to ask my fireplace guy about how they used to get a blower back in there like I know some of them had.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Stupid laws like that is why I can't have an outdoor boiler. I live in the glitz edge of Lebanon County, everyone around here burns wood.



Lebanon county! Speaking of, where’s our other friend from Lebanon county?


----------



## svk

He’s still there!


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Thankfully mine is a little bit better than a standard masonry fireplace. I'm not actually sure what it's called maybe a heatalator? It's got heat tubes that run through right by the damper and the back of the firebox is hollow and there is vents on the side on the brick. I've experimented putting fans on the side to circulate the heat. I'm going to see if I can build some kind of manifold that fits into the tubes and then put a 90 on them and bring a pipe out to the end of the vent to direct the heat more into the room. I'm going to ask my fireplace guy about how they used to get a blower back in there like I know some of them had.


You were talking about the forced draft for the fire. I'm kinda on the fence about that myself. Even though there's provisions for it in my furnace I've never needed it. Just one more thing to worry about if the power goes out imo.
The neat thing about my set up, is even without power I don't have to worry about an over fire or soldering situation. Even the heated air around the plenum circulates without the big blower running, although it's not as efficient as with the blower. 

Seems your wife has similar thoughts to me as far as living location. Part of the reason we picked out location was we were close enough but far enough away, and surrounded by woods. I'm wishing now we bought a lot more property, fortunately I only have one bad neighbor, but most of the people that kive back my lane arw pretty old now. I'm worried about what's gonna happen when they pass on, or move to a home. We've been talking a lot about moving, but house prices around my area went through the roof. Found a 26 acre "farm" (not really a farm) and they wanted $998k for it. That same farm 5 years ago would have went under $500k and as rough shape as the house is in (it caught on fire and the half arsed the repairs) and the barn is in rough shape. I doubt it would have sold for much over $300k. It also has the keystone pipe line running through it. It's been taken off the market for now. 
Upstate is still pretty cheap but there's limited places to work and pay isn't like it is around here. Just sucks in general.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Lebanon county! Speaking of, where’s our other friend from Lebanon county?


Pretty sure I've said I live in Lebanon a few times lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Vtrombly said:


> Thank you I'm sure I could do it. I haven't decided what's in store for us. It's getting a little built up for my and my wife's liking here. They put a house in on the 10 acre farm field across the street and we have a house next to us that's about a football field away. We still have an 100 acre field directly next to us. The building that's going on makes my wife nervous. She want to ultimately be in a home that bigfoot is the nearest neighbor. We would like to move up north but we have to get the logistics correct. I haven't found any shops up there that do or are looking for what I do. I'm not just looking to run a bridgeport all day or push a button I think I would get pretty bored. But that's why I've been holding off for now because I know we are meant to be in the woods somewhere. I'd rather not build one just to leave it behind for someone else I'd like that to be at the house we are going to retire in.


What line of work are you in?


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Pretty sure I've said I live in Lebanon a few times lol


Well if you find any “mangible” wood, help a fellow out lol


----------



## svk

And don’t miss out on the free spankings


----------



## svk

Well I thought about going to my cabin today to mow but it’s supposed start raining mid afternoon so I think I’m going to go tomorrow. Have to mow/trim and then get the duck blinds ready


----------



## jolj

chipper1 said:


> Same way I would hardwoods, let it dry until it's ready to burn.
> 
> When I dropped it a few broke off when they came through the canopy. They are nice when limbing in the air though, as you can buzz thru the top side and let them swing into the tree(without a hinge), then cut them so they fall straight down the stem.


Thanks, chipper1
I read that 6-12 month for conifers & 12-24 months for oak. As I said, we had wood stove for heat in a farm house in zone 8a South Carolina.
We never burned pine unless it was dead wood trees, & the oak was green & split. The stove was attached to a double fireplace, the kitchen side was sealed off & sheet rocked up.
The living room side was bricked up & a stove pipe install, never had a problem with the chimney, the house still stand, but no one lives there.


----------



## sean donato

Splitting the ugly stuff before I have to head to work. Beech is always a bugger, and all the crotches and knotted up stuff... shoulder season wood.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Well if you find any “mangible” wood, help a fellow out lol


No, it's not manageable at all, that's why it come to my house lol


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Splitting the ugly stuff before I have to head to work. Beech is always a bugger, and all the crotches and knotted up stuff... shoulder season wood.


The ugly ones need lovin' too!


----------



## Bill G

JimR said:


> Hi Bill, I think that you did send me a copy. I do know that if you did send me one that I would have gladly paid you for it. I think that I gave all the info on that machine to the guy that bought it from me. I also had a Wayne 12 inch chipper. Somebody emailed me the parts and owners manual for that. I have been forwarding that to anyone that needs it.


Hello Jim,

I see you are in Massachusetts I think you just might be the guy that sent me some Red Sox lottery tickets, picture of the fishing there and a offer to take me fishing if I ever made it out that way. I just regret I never was able to scan it and post it online. I am just not that tech savy. Somewhere I used to have the original manuals for the Asplundh chippers I bought. I sent copies with the new owners and kept the originals. About two months ago I went looking for a chipper I sold a guy just 5 miles away. I wanted to try to buy it back. Unfortunately he got hurt and sold all his equipment so it is long gone. That machine had stories to tell of the previous owner that was still using it at age 80.


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> The ugly ones need lovin' too!


If only the women I met felt that way I would be golden...........


----------



## Vtrombly

Lionsfan said:


> What line of work are you in?


Additive manufacturing and design work.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You have heard "another day, another dollar", but it was supposed to mean coming IN not going OUT! lol







Oh well, grab another tractor and go back to work, and before quitting for the day, I loaded another log on the BSM,






We will see what tomorrow brings!

SR


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> Additive manufacturing and design work.


Now right there is why folks like myself need to slow down and read. I read that as addictive manufacturing and thought what the ...is that. Then I read it again


----------



## LondonNeil

I love how picky he is


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> Pretty sure I've said I live in Lebanon a few times lol


I believe so, and I asked if you were Gunny iirc


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> I believe so, and I asked if you were Gunny iirc


Gunnery Sargent Sean Donato , works for me !


----------



## H-Ranch

I gave Thing #1 and Thing #2 a break today and did a load by myself. They may be involved tomorrow though...


----------



## svk

I realize that after I posted but it’s hard to not bring up the gunny when Lebanon is mentioned!


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> Now right there is why folks like myself need to slow down and read. I read that as addictive manufacturing and thought what the ...is that. Then I read it again


Sorry I was out loading wood so I was vague explaining it. It's called DED Direct Energy Deposition with powdered metal. I do programming and Cad work for various machines we just built a full scale nozzle for NASA the RS-25. I also do CNC machining and manual machining and wire EDM and CMM so I bounce around allot. I wish I could show some photos but all our work is ITARD since it's for NASA - Rocketdyne and SpaceX, Firefly to name a few so I cant share any of that stuff but I'm kept busy on most days.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> I gave Thing #1 and Thing #2 a break today and did a load by myself. They may be involved tomorrow though...
> View attachment 1017822


Evening HRanch I did a little myself this evening got allot of that wood home this evening. I think we are going shopping in the morning but I might be able to get the splitter and a double bit out tommarrow.


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> Sorry I was out loading wood so I was vague explaining it. It's called DED Direct Energy Deposition with powdered metal. I do programming and Cad work for various machines we just built a full scale nozzle for NASA the RS-25. I also do CNC machining and manual machining and wire EDM and CMM so I bounce around allot. I wish I could show some photos but all our work is ITARD since it's for NASA - Rocketdyne and SpaceX, Firefly to name a few so I cant share any of that stuff but I'm kept busy on most days.


This is in no way a negative post in regards to what you do,* not at all* and I have full respect for it. I just think it is sad most do not understand the difference between operators, part loaders, machinists, programmers and true tool and die makers. I see you said earlier that you do not want to run a Bridgeport. I get that but you must remember those men and women who ran those manual Bridgeport's built the US industry. Yes technology has advanced to the betterment of society but we also lost the mechanical skills that folks used to have. Now ole Bridgeports are retrofitted to accept CNC control. The problem is in most shops no one knows what to do when the machines make mistakes and yes they do. I now work as a final weld inspector and I will assure anyone the robots do make mistakes. Some blame the programmer. In some cases it is on the programmer but in most cases it is on the person running the Genesis weld system or Mazak in our case. If they have no actual manual skills they have no clue what to do. I watch these guys shrug their shoulders when a problem occurs. I send assemblies back and they have no clue.


----------



## svk

LondonNeil said:


> I love how picky he is


Yes lolol


----------



## chipper1

Ethobling said:


> I got my pole saw attachment the other day. It's going to allow me to prune trees for potential customers better. I love it. For the cost (~$50), it's a big help. Great cost-benefit ratio (especially if you already had the poles).


What did you get.
I'd like to get a nice pruning head.


----------



## chipper1

jolj said:


> Thanks, chipper1
> I read that 6-12 month for conifers & 12-24 months for oak. As I said, we had wood stove for heat in a farm house in zone 8a South Carolina.
> We never burned pine unless it was dead wood trees, & the oak was green & split. The stove was attached to a double fireplace, the kitchen side was sealed off & sheet rocked up.
> The living room side was bricked up & a stove pipe install, never had a problem with the chimney, the house still stand, but no one lives there.


If it looks like the dead stuff, it's probably ready lol.
Oak takes a long time to get fully seasoned, but banging two pieces together will tell you a lot about how seasoned it is.
Bummer the house is vacant, hate to hear that.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Sorry I was out loading wood so I was vague explaining it. It's called DED Direct Energy Deposition with powdered metal. I do programming and Cad work for various machines we just built a full scale nozzle for NASA the RS-25. I also do CNC machining and manual machining and wire EDM and CMM so I bounce around allot. I wish I could show some photos but all our work is ITARD since it's for NASA - Rocketdyne and SpaceX, Firefly to name a few so I cant share any of that stuff but I'm kept busy on most days.



I'm sure you're already on a few lists, what's a couple more.
How about some pictures off the internet of some similar items or older items, regardless, we're gonna need pictures .


Vtrombly said:


> Evening HRanch I did a little myself this evening got allot of that wood home this evening. I think we are going shopping in the morning but I might be able to get the splitter and a double bit out tommarrow. View attachment 1017841
> View attachment 1017842
> View attachment 1017843



Nice haul. I see some even came with handles lol.
Not sure I told you, I have a 2.0 craftsman here that probably needs a fuel line, it's real clean(and will probably stay that way ).
Here's the tree I dropped yesterday, not sure what species, maybe a Douglas fir? It had real tight growth rings unlike the white pine, 46 iirc and it wasn't real big. Picture of it standing, but you can see it real well in the video.


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> I see you are in Massachusetts I think you just might be the guy that sent me some Red Sox lottery tickets, picture of the fishing there and a offer to take me fishing if I ever made it out that way. I just regret I never was able to scan it and post it online. I am just not that tech savy. Somewhere I used to have the original manuals for the Asplundh chippers I bought. I sent copies with the new owners and kept the originals. About two months ago I went looking for a chipper I sold a guy just 5 miles away. I wanted to try to buy it back. Unfortunately he got hurt and sold all his equipment so it is long gone. That machine had stories to tell of the previous owner that was still using it at age 80.


Nope, not that guy from Mass but I do live here.


----------



## chipper1

Did a few guys go to banned camp or something , seems a few haven't been posting for a couple days.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Nope, not that guy from Mass but I do live here.


Would that make you the other guy from Mass, or is he the other guy from Mass LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> It makes fantastic fire starter, so I always pick it up!
> 
> SR


I made a bunch out of the white pine today, but I didn't pick any up, maybe later.
I like the smell of the cherry much better .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Did a few guys go to banned camp or something , seems a few haven't been posting for a couple days.


Nobody that I’ve noticed?


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Would that make you the other guy from Mass, or is he the other guy from Mass LOL.


It depends on which one of us is older.


----------



## Ethobling

chipper1 said:


> What did you get.
> I'd like to get a nice pruning head.


Originally, I ordered this one for ~$50. Treestuff's website said it was in stock, but it turned out to be on backorder, so they sent me the same saw head, but paired with a different (and arguably better) saw blade.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

jolj said:


> So just for kicks, how do you properly season softwood/evergreen conifers wood?


I split it, stack it and cover it, or stack it in the wood shed until its dry. Drying time usually takes six months.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> It depends on which one of us is older.


That would make sense.
I'm glad there isn't an "other Brett" situation very often .
When my wife was pregnant with the boy, I wanted to name him Brett, thought it would be cool for my only boy to have the same name since I'm adopted. Then one day we were at the local youth fair walking thru one of the barns and I heard "Brett", so I turned to see a mother talking to her son(obviously named Brett), we kept walking, then again "Brett", I looked again and it was the same mom talking to her boy. We walked a bit further and then I heard it again, I looked at my wife and said, "he won't be named Brett".


----------



## chipper1

Ethobling said:


> Originally, I ordered this one for ~$50. Treestuff's website said it was in stock, but it turned out to be on backorder, so they sent me the same saw head, but paired with a different (and arguably better) saw blade.


Sweet.
Have you used it much yet.
I have a few nice hand saws including a couple silky's, but I eventually want a nice manual pole saw(probably a Silky). First I want a large pruning head, this one is what I was thinking.








Marvin Bull Pruner Head


Fred Marvin has developed the Bull pruner which features a 1-3/4" cut. Permanently mount the pruner head or try the quick connect version which features an aluminum adapter to allow you to ea




www.treestuff.com




I have two 4' pole sections that came with my Big Shot, but I want a couple more of those too.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah roger that! The 026 is a great saw! Wish I had one!!! IMOP, its probably Stihl's best 50cc class Pro saw they ever made. Thats where Stihl's 26 series pro class 50cc all started I believe. When I bought my 260. The 026 was discontinued. Shortly before I ordered the 260. A friend of mine sold me his 026 with a very fresh low hour head that was hardly at all used. Then he gypsyed me on the deal and asked for it back! Apparently it wasn't his to sell!  It was his land lords! I new his land lord too, so I brought it back straight to him. I got my money back from my clown friend that tried selling it to me, but boy was I pissed I'll tell ya!


Your absolutely right Sean D! Let me rephrase that. An aquaintsnce! Not a friend!

The one's in my life I consider friends. Don't pull chit like that!


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> That would make sense.
> I'm glad there isn't an "other Brett" situation very often .
> When my wife was pregnant with the boy, I wanted to name him Brett, thought it would be cool for my only boy to have the same name since I'm adopted. Then one day we were at the local youth fair walking thru one of the barns and I heard "Brett", so I turned to see a mother talking to her son(obviously named Brett), we kept walking, then again "Brett", I looked again and it was the same mom talking to her boy. We walked a bit further and then I heard it again, I looked at my wife and said, "he won't be named Brett".


That is funny....Try being a high school teacher and trying to name three sons. My gorgeous ex-wife and I could not come up with a name for any of our sons. When our first was born the hospital threatened us with not being able to leave the hospital without naming our son. Well threatening me is not generally a good thing even if it is an idle threat. I do not take kindly to threats. As a teacher it was tough because every name reminded me of a student. We did settle on a name of course. Our second son should have been easy as he was supposed to be named following the family tradition of second born sons taking their grandfather's middle name as their first and their fathers first name as their middle name. I just could not grasp a child being called Ollie or Bill JR so we switched it up a bit while still using family names. Our third was a surprise and I knew I would be "owing" money on him so we called him Owen. His initials are OMG and that there folks is a fact

Bill


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Be Stihl said:


> Well I took the 400 out for its first startup today, it tried to mate with the 261.
> View attachment 1016703
> So I warmed it up and revved it a little. Then I cut some 10” maple, man I am in love. The 261 is a bad little saw but this thing rips, I believe I got a good one. Made a custom muffler plate and installed it before I had ever started it. I thought about modifying the factory cover but this way I can replace the cover if warranty work is needed. Once again this thing is amazing with a 20” bar, I hope it doesn’t replace the 50cc saw because it is sweet. I barely noticed the extra weight, I believe this could be my only saw. I noticed instead of working on the ground (with the 50) or bent over that I was able to stand and work which is nice considering I’m 43 years old and time is taking its toll. The CAD was strong and I couldn’t resist, I found this jewel and couldn’t be happier.View attachment 1016705


That custom exhaust on your 400 looks very nice! Any noticeable power gain with it?


----------



## MustangMike

Interesting comparison! Today I took the newer Ruger American Rifle (both chambered in 30-06) that I plan to use for my 338-06 project and compared it to the original one.

The online specs have remained the same, but the barrel is no longer crowned, instead it is recessed a bit, and the 22" barrel is now 1/2" shorter than it used to be!

Since my Grandson took his deer with my rifle, I think he wants to keep using it this season. I did not want to waste my time sighting the second gun in, only to change the barrel, but since the new barrel will likely not arrive in time for hunting season that is likely what I will do.

The 30-06 is way lighter than my 300 Win Mag, and is lighter (and I trust the caliber more) than my 270 Win Short Mag., at least for hunting in the woods.

I almost don't want the new gun to shoot too well! That could cause a dilemma!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> That is funny....Try being a high school teacher and trying to name three sons. My gorgeous ex-wife and I could not come up with a name for any of our sons. When our first was born the hospital threatened us with not being able to leave the hospital without naming our son. Well threatening me is not generally a good thing even if it is an idle threat. I do not take kindly to threats. As a teacher it was tough because every name reminded me of a student. We did settle on a name of course. Our second son should have been easy as he was supposed to be named following the family tradition of second born sons taking their grandfather's middle name as their first and their fathers first name as their middle name. I just could not grasp a child being called Ollie or Bill JR so we switched it up a bit while still using family names. Our third was a surprise and I knew I would be "owing" money on him so we called him Owen. His initials are OMG and that there folks is a fact
> 
> Bill


 Good on ya!


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> That is funny....Try being a high school teacher and trying to name three sons. My gorgeous ex-wife and I could not come up with a name for any of our sons. When our first was born the hospital threatened us with not being able to leave the hospital without naming our son. Well threatening me is not generally a good thing even if it is an idle threat. I do not take kindly to threats. As a teacher it was tough because every name reminded me of a student. We did settle on a name of course. Our second son should have been easy as he was supposed to be named following the family tradition of second born sons taking their grandfather's middle name as their first and their fathers first name as their middle name. I just could not grasp a child being called Ollie or Bill JR so we switched it up a bit while still using family names. Our third was a surprise and I knew I would be "owing" money on him so we called him Owen. His initials are OMG and that there folks is a fact
> 
> Bill


That's funny.
My wife picked our youngest daughters name, she also taught in public school, I taught in private homeschool . I went to the hospital the next day and they had moved her room and I asked where my daughter/wife were. She asked what my daughters name was and I told her, then she said how do you spell it, so I told her, she said there's no-one there by that name . So I called my wife and said how do you spell her name, well I guess the boys version of it is spelled one way, and the girls is another way. Oh well, she did ask me how do "you" spell it.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Nobody that I’ve noticed?


Just looked and one of them has been on, @Sierra_rider (see he was on today), @JustPlainJeff hasn't been in here in a bit either(last post on the 9th).
I wasn't sure as I know "the boss" was hanging around in here for a bit.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gentleman I'm sorry to get "off topic" on "The Scrounge", but fox season is rite around the corner, so last week I mounted a Leupy 3-9x40 VX-2 on my All Weather Ruger M77-22 WMR! 
Now I know its probably way to much glass for the application, but it sure is nice! 


My  hunting partner thinks so too!
. 
We are four for three hunts. One squirrel on each of the first two hunts and two on todays hunt!

Why a 3-9 on a 22mag? Well, I replaced all the variable low to high magnifacation optics on my hunting rifles with 1.5-5 Leupy's because I never seemed to need high power optics on my hunting rifles as I don't take shots over 300. In fact, not often over 200! Plus, I really really like Leupold's 1.5-5 fir my type of hunting. That being said. I had the scope, figured I might as well use it. Its a pretty darn accurate rifle. Im right at one MOA at 100 with it. Maybe a tad bit over.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Interesting comparison! Today I took the newer Ruger American Rifle (both chambered in 30-06) that I plan to use for my 338-06 project and compared it to the original one.
> 
> The online specs have remained the same, but the barrel is no longer crowned, instead it is recessed a bit, and the 22" barrel is now 1/2" shorter than it used to be!
> 
> Since my Grandson took his deer with my rifle, I think he wants to keep using it this season. I did not want to waste my time sighting the second gun in, only to change the barrel, but since the new barrel will likely not arrive in time for hunting season that is likely what I will do.
> 
> The 30-06 is way lighter than my 300 Win Mag, and is lighter (and I trust the caliber more) than my 270 Win Short Mag., at least for hunting in the woods.
> 
> I almost don't want the new gun to shoot too well! That could cause a dilemma!


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> That's funny.
> My wife picked our youngest daughters name, she also taught in public school, I taught in private homeschool . I went to the hospital the next day and they had moved her room and I asked where my daughter/wife were. She asked what my daughters name was and I told her, then she said how do you spell it, so I told her, she said there's no-one there by that name . So I called my wife and said how do you spell her name, well I guess the boys version of it is spelled one way, and the girls is another way. Oh well, she did ask me how do "you" spell it.


That there is funny... It does seem spelling today is a bit different that it used to be. Our sons are all traditional straight forward spelled names. I have had many students with slightly odd spellings. I had a great young man named Jacoby. He was followed by brothers with some creative spellings. I had a outstanding young man named Ramirez Black. Now my community is almost 100% white but we do have a few minorities, I remember reading off the names on my roll the first day of a new year. I called out the name Ramieriz Black and this shy meek black freshman boy raised his hand. I must have had a bit of a stunned facial expression as he just looked down and said ....I know, it;s odd... please call me Rimi. He was a great young man and we got along great for four years in the shop. He had this huge.... perfect Afro so I nicknamed him "fro-daddy"


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Just looked and one of them has been on, @Sierra_rider (see he was on today), @JustPlainJeff hasn't been in here in a bit either(last post on the 9th).
> I wasn't sure as I know "the boss" was hanging around in here for a bit.


Not banned...just been working and not spending too much time in here. I'm pretty mild mannered here and have yet to even get a warning.

This isn't like another site I'm on frequently...warnings, bans, you name it. They like to keep a couple of very vocal idiots around on that particular site, so I have fun getting the idiots all twisted on there lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Just to clarify, the other site I'm speaking of isn't another chainsaw site...so probably not the one some may have thought I was originally talking about.


----------



## turnkey4099

First excursion since the hernia operation is on for tomorrow. Eye has now settled down to about normal and can stand light now. I'm going stir crazy and gotta get out and get some exercise! Only restriction is "don't lift anything more than 10 pounds". I can cut and pile a lot of brush without exceeding that.

Sharped the MS362 and MS441 but should have done the 193T as that is the one I will be using. It has the Easy Start on it so it pulls easy.


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> This is in no way a negative post in regards to what you do,* not at all* and I have full respect for it. I just think it is sad most do not understand the difference between operators, part loaders, machinists, programmers and true tool and die makers. I see you said earlier that you do not want to run a Bridgeport. I get that but you must remember those men and women who ran those manual Bridgeport's built the US industry. Yes technology has advanced to the betterment of society but we also lost the mechanical skills that folks used to have. Now ole Bridgeports are retrofitted to accept CNC control. The problem is in most shops no one knows what to do when the machines make mistakes and yes they do. I now work as a final weld inspector and I will assure anyone the robots do make mistakes. Some blame the programmer. In some cases it is on the programmer but in most cases it is on the person running the Genesis weld system or Mazak in our case. If they have no actual manual skills they have no clue what to do. I watch these guys shrug their shoulders when a problem occurs. I send assemblies back and they have no clue.


I knew you were joking, I do not mind running a Bridgeport at all I do it nearly everyday. My only thing is a lot of shops in the areas that we would be looking to move do not do aerospace work. And I mean no offense to those that are operators. But I am quite a bit beyond being an operator. My only point is maybe when I'm looking to semi retire I would want to do that but for right now I want to work on parts that are more complex than that.


----------



## Squareground3691

Bill G said:


> This is in no way a negative post in regards to what you do,* not at all* and I have full respect for it. I just think it is sad most do not understand the difference between operators, part loaders, machinists, programmers and true tool and die makers. I see you said earlier that you do not want to run a Bridgeport. I get that but you must remember those men and women who ran those manual Bridgeport's built the US industry. Yes technology has advanced to the betterment of society but we also lost the mechanical skills that folks used to have. Now ole Bridgeports are retrofitted to accept CNC control. The problem is in most shops no one knows what to do when the machines make mistakes and yes they do. I now work as a final weld inspector and I will assure anyone the robots do make mistakes. Some blame the programmer. In some cases it is on the programmer but in most cases it is on the person running the Genesis weld system or Mazak in our case. If they have no actual manual skills they have no clue what to do. I watch these guys shrug their shoulders when a problem occurs. I send assemblies back and they have no clue.


I’ve been a Tool & Die maker for 39 years still going , the trade has changed so much , good and bad , corporate greed and profits over quality, but I do chairish the old timers I learned so much from coming up when I served my apprenticeship,


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure you're already on a few lists, what's a couple more.
> How about some pictures off the internet of some similar items or older items, regardless, we're gonna need pictures .
> 
> 
> Nice haul. I see some even came with handles lol.
> Not sure I told you, I have a 2.0 craftsman here that probably needs a fuel line, it's real clean(and will probably stay that way ).
> Here's the tree I dropped yesterday, not sure what species, maybe a Douglas fir? It had real tight growth rings unlike the white pine, 46 iirc and it wasn't real big. Picture of it standing, but you can see it real well in the video.
> 
> View attachment 1017860
> View attachment 1017864



Lol nice eye yeah it's a gripo wood hook came from a friend of mine in Arnprior Ontario. After he sent it to me I pretty much use it for all my firewood or log moving stops hand cramps and just better manipulation. I've never ran a 200T but supposedly those Craftsman/Poulan 2000 2300 will keep up with them. I'm actually interested to see the husky 540 I battery saw. Now I'm not usually a electric proponent especially with vehicles but I seen a video of it on a job and I was actually pretty impressed at the size of wood and the longevity of the battery where for a limbing and small wood saw would actually be pretty practical. Now next I think I'm going to have to build a lean to roof off my shed for the wood.


----------



## Ethobling

chipper1 said:


> Sweet.
> Have you used it much yet.
> I have a few nice hand saws including a couple silky's, but I eventually want a nice manual pole saw(probably a Silky). First I want a large pruning head, this one is what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Bull Pruner Head
> 
> 
> Fred Marvin has developed the Bull pruner which features a 1-3/4" cut. Permanently mount the pruner head or try the quick connect version which features an aluminum adapter to allow you to ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treestuff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 4' pole sections that came with my Big Shot, but I want a couple more of those too.


I have only done maybe 10 branches, but I like it so far. Anything over 3" and 8' up in the tree starts to get laborious, but it works great as long as you use the 3-cut method.

If you plan on getting more poles, get an 8' pole for rigidity. I have 2 4' poles and the bit of play adds to the effort I have to put in to cutting.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Just to clarify, the other site I'm speaking of isn't another chainsaw site...so probably not the one some may have thought I was originally talking about.


I'll bet its a dirt bike Forum?


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> That there is funny... It does seem spelling today is a bit different that it used to be. Our sons are all tradotinal straight forward spelled names. I have had many students with slightly odd spellings. I had a great young man named Jacoby. He was followed by brothers with some creative spellings. I had a outstanding young man named Ramirez Black. Now my community is almost 100% white but we do have a few minorities, I remember reading off the names on my roll the first day of a new year. I called out the name Ramieriz Black and this shy meek black freshman boy raised his hand. I must have had a bit of a stunned facial expression as he just looked down and said ....I know, it;s odd... please call me Rimi. He was a great young man and we got along great for four years in the shop. He had this huge.... perfect Afro so I nicknamed him "fro-daddy"


I like that outstanding young man's last name, when I was in school all my buddies called me Brett White .


----------



## H-Ranch

Me and the North-Going Zax got this load in before lunch. Fortunately we did not run into the South-Going Zax or it would be a long time before we finished.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman I'm sorry to get "off topic" on "The Scrounge", but fox season is rite around the corner, so last week I mounted a Leupy 3-9x40 VX-2 on my All Weather Ruger M77-22 WMR!
> Now I know its probably way to much glass for the application, but it sure is nice! View attachment 1017866
> 
> 
> My  hunting partner thinks so too!View attachment 1017867
> .
> We are four for three hunts. One squirrel on each of the first two hunts and two on todays hunt!
> 
> Why a 3-9 on a 22mag? Well, I replaced all the variable low to high magnifacation optics on my hunting rifles with 1.5-5 Leupy's because I never seemed to need high power optics on my hunting rifles as I don't take shots over 300. In fact, not often over 200! Plus, I really really like Leupold's 1.5-5 fir my type of hunting. That being said. I had the scope, figured I might as well use it. Its a pretty darn accurate rifle. Im right at one MOA at 100 with it. Maybe a tad bit over.


I absolutely love the older Rugers with the skeletonized synthetic stock. I had three model 77’s like that at one point. IMO the most handsome black hunting rifles in existence.


----------



## farmer steve

Some of my scrounge.this morning. Delivered,mostly cut to length with a few big pieces that will need the 400 or 462 for some noodling action. All for a few dozen ears of sweet corn.


----------



## JustJeff

I get a message from my wife's cousin inquiring about what this wood is worth. I told him it was worth me picking it up for free since he didn't have to pay the arborist to haul it off. Lol. Supposedly I could back right up to it. I took my oldest son who wants to borrow my truck later to load up. Turns out it's an uphill wheelbarrow push about 100ft. Crap, I didn't plan on working this hard today and my son wasn't thrilled either, but he said let's get er done! H Ranch would have been proud of me. Cousin did have a swell double wheel giant deep bucket of a wheelbarrow. My son who is about the strongest man I know, pushed and steered while I pulled. Most fit in the 5x13 trailer and what's on top in the pic, rode in the back of the truck. Heavy as heck elm and you could hear the turbos whistle when I left from a stop.


----------



## svk

Mowing at the cabin. 18-36” wet crap doesn’t make for a fast project but it doesn’t need to end up looking like a golf course either lol. 


About 1/3 done


----------



## turnkey4099

turnkey4099 said:


> First excursion since the hernia operation is on for tomorrow. Eye has now settled down to about normal and can stand light now. I'm going stir crazy and gotta get out and get some exercise! Only restriction is "don't lift anything more than 10 pounds". I can cut and pile a lot of brush without exceeding that.
> 
> Sharped the MS362 and MS441 but should have done the 193T as that is the one I will be using. It has the Easy Start on it so it pulls easy.



It went alright but stamina is faded out. Only made one hour before I had to stop for a break. Went another hour but was working pretty slow. Baby steps to start. I did have to wear the eye patch as working with one eye held closed doesn't go well. Post-op tomorrow and I will ask doc how they managed to screw that eye up.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> I believe so, and I asked if you were Gunny iirc





North by Northwest said:


> Gunnery Sargent Sean Donato , works for me !


You guys....


Bill G said:


> This is in no way a negative post in regards to what you do,* not at all* and I have full respect for it. I just think it is sad most do not understand the difference between operators, part loaders, machinists, programmers and true tool and die makers. I see you said earlier that you do not want to run a Bridgeport. I get that but you must remember those men and women who ran those manual Bridgeport's built the US industry. Yes technology has advanced to the betterment of society but we also lost the mechanical skills that folks used to have. Now ole Bridgeports are retrofitted to accept CNC control. The problem is in most shops no one knows what to do when the machines make mistakes and yes they do. I now work as a final weld inspector and I will assure anyone the robots do make mistakes. Some blame the programmer. In some cases it is on the programmer but in most cases it is on the person running the Genesis weld system or Mazak in our case. If they have no actual manual skills they have no clue what to do. I watch these guys shrug their shoulders when a problem occurs. I send assemblies back and they have no clue.


I think that's too cart blanc of an opinion. There are plenty of younger guys that can run a manual mill or lath. No they aren't as good as the guys that did it for 60 years, but the guys that dud it for 60 years wernt that good when they started either. 
One of the places I interviewed at after the machine shop was a cnc shop. The operators were in charge of 6 to 10 machines, they were also responsible for any repairs to the machines. Just keeping the machine loaded kept them moving around most the time. I got to talk with one whom had a machine down. Spindle bearing had play in it, he was very knowledgeable about the machines from an operation, maintenance, parts and programming standpoint. I quickly realized I would have been in way over my head. My manual machine skills that I acquired from the machine shop wouldn't get me far working there. It's a different skill set, not a lesser imo, but different. 


chipper1 said:


> That would make sense.
> I'm glad there isn't an "other Brett" situation very often .
> When my wife was pregnant with the boy, I wanted to name him Brett, thought it would be cool for my only boy to have the same name since I'm adopted. Then one day we were at the local youth fair walking thru one of the barns and I heard "Brett", so I turned to see a mother talking to her son(obviously named Brett), we kept walking, then again "Brett", I looked again and it was the same mom talking to her boy. We walked a bit further and then I heard it again, I looked at my wife and said, "he won't be named Brett".


I was one of 3 "Sean's" in my grade. There were nearly always 2 of us in a class so I ended up going by my last name. Still cranked my head around every time someone said sean, lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Two rounds look similar side by side. But one is Elm. Green, heavy and stringy as all get out. The Poplar splits like nothing. My load is roughly half and half. I'll likely stack some more pop on the deck for shoulder season. Running low on campfire wood and I have a trip coming up in October. Sorted some uglies and Poplar splits aside for that. Stacked them loose for quick drying. Done for the day, maybe a quick nap;


----------



## North by Northwest

JustJeff said:


> Two rounds look similar side by side. But one is Elm. Green, heavy and stringy as all get out. The Poplar splits like nothing. My load is roughly half and half. I'll likely stack some more pop on the deck for shoulder season. Running low on campfire wood and I have a trip coming up in October. Sorted some uglies and Poplar splits aside for that. Stacked them loose for quick drying. Done for the day, maybe a quick nap;
> View attachment 1018101
> View attachment 1018102
> View attachment 1018103
> View attachment 1018104
> View attachment 1018105


You burn the poplar firewood in an airtight Jeff ? I have some around hunting & fishing camps , not sure of the exact species of poplar though . We often burn it with jack pine blowdowns around the campfire . I suppose well seasoned & mixed with other hardwoods it would be stove quality ?


----------



## Bill G

sean donato said:


> I was one of 3 "Sean's" in my grade. There were nearly always 2 of us in a class so I ended up going by my last name. Still cranked my head around every time someone said sean, lol.


When I was in college I accepted a job working for the US Army Corp of Engineers at a Lock and Dam. Those who understand the L/D system know they are 24hr a day, 7 day a week, 365 day a year places but still require a small labor force. When fully staffed ours had 13 employees. On the day of my interview and hiring I walked out of the office and a man from my community that knew me looked at me laughed and said ...."not another Bill". His name was Bill and so were 2 other men there. There were now 4 guys named Bill out of 13 total employeees in a 24/7/365 location. During the summer when we were locking boats there would only be 7 people on day shift and 4 of them were named Bill many times.


----------



## North by Northwest

I was contracted back in the day to do a efficiency & optimization report for the locks in Northern Michigan . Specifically , the steam aspiration & heating system . I was amazed at the actual vast size of the complex & the small maintenance & operating crew manning levels . Its like the tip of the iceberg , most of the operation is under water majority of the time lol.


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> I was contracted back in the day to do a efficiency & optimization report for the locks in Northern Michigan . Specifically , the steam aspiration & heating system . I was amazed at the actual vast size of the complex & the small maintenance & operating crew manning levels . Its like the tip of the iceberg , most of the operation is under water majority of the time lol.


It is an extremely efficient system that most do not understand which is fine. Folks just drive by and wonder. They wonder why there is someone there at 2AM on a Sunday in January when there is a foot of ice and no river traffic. Folks do not realize that in a 168 hour week for 128 hours there is only one person there during non-navigational season. During navigation there are only two folks there 128 hours out of the week. The non-navigational season is generally December 15-March 15. That is not set in stone as we would stay "shifted up" with two guys to get all boats south that needed to be as long as the ice was not too thick. Many years ago I left there on a cold December afternoon at 4PM and went home. There had been several tow boats above the dam working to break ice and get it through the damm. Apparently shortly after I went home one got caught in the ice capsized and was shoved into the dam. All men escaped unhurt but probably had turds in their drawers.


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> I was contracted back in the day to do a efficiency & optimization report for the locks in Northern Michigan . Specifically , the steam aspiration & heating system . I was amazed at the actual vast size of the complex & the small maintenance & operating crew manning levels . Its like the tip of the iceberg , most of the operation is under water majority of the time lol.


Soo Locks??


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> It is an extremely efficient system that most do not understand which is fine. Folks just drive by and wonder. They wonder why there is someone there at 2AM on a Sunday in January when there is a foot of ice and no river traffic. Folks do not realize that in a 168 hour week for 128 hours there is only one person there during non-navigational season. During navigation there are only two folks there 128 hours out of the week. The season is generally December 15-March 15. That is not set in stone as we would stay "shifted up" with two guys to get all boats south that needed to be as long as the ice was not too thick. Many years ago I left there on a cold December afternoon at 4PM and went home. There had been several tow boats above the dam working to break ice and get it through the damm. Apparently shortly after I went home one got caught in the ice capsized and was shoved into the dam. All men escaped unhurt but probably had turds in their drawers.


Yep I can believe it Bill , enormous amount of work involved in keeping things moving forward , a lot variables that most uninformed as you say , take for granted !


----------



## svk

In my high school class of around 200, I think there were five or six Steve’s, three of which were Steve K. And two of the Steve K’s were of Finnish descent so they sounded similar lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> Soo Locks??


Yes Sir !


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> In my high school class of around 200, I think there were five or six Steve’s, three of which were Steve K. And two of the Steve K’s were of Finnish descent so they sounded similar lol.


Kinda like the joke line ...and my other brother Darryl !


----------



## Lionsfan

North by Northwest said:


> Yes Sir !


I was stationed on the USCGC Mackinaw back in the 90's. Squeezed through there more than once!


----------



## North by Northwest

Lionsfan said:


> I was stationed on the USCGC Mackinaw back in the 90's. Squeezed through there more than once!


Awesome , job I suppose & lots of stories lol.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> In my high school class of around 200, I think there were five or six Steve’s, three of which were Steve K. And two of the Steve K’s were of Finnish descent so they sounded similar lol.


My first job out of school had four Steve's and a Stefan in a group of twenty. Needless to say, nicknames were used - Spanky, L.W., and Twitch. I got to keep Steve.  Everyone else in the group was a Steve wannabe.


----------



## JustJeff

North by Northwest said:


> You burn the poplar firewood in an airtight Jeff ? I have some around hunting & fishing camps , not sure of the exact species of poplar though . We often burn it with jack pine blowdowns around the campfire . I suppose well seasoned & mixed with other hardwoods it would be stove quality ?


I burn everything in the stove. It's a Regency EPA stove with air tubes for secondary burn. All my wood is split and stacked a year ahead. I do have to double handle my wood as it will be stacked in the yard for a year, then stacked in racks under my deck in the spring/summer before being burned that winter. I mostly seek out maple, ash, elm and other good hardwood but I do sometimes get less dense woods and some softwood such as fir, spruce or pine. I'll sprinkle these in the mix with the hardwood or put a facecord next to the door for early season fires. The coldest places on earth don't have oak and sugar maple and they don't freeze to death burning aspens and poplar, birch, spruce, pine. Etc.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustJeff said:


> I burn everything in the stove. It's a Regency EPA stove with air tubes for secondary burn. All my wood is split and stacked a year ahead. I do have to double handle my wood as it will be stacked in the yard for a year, then stacked in racks under my deck in the spring/summer before being burned that winter. I mostly seek out maple, ash, elm and other good hardwood but I do sometimes get less dense woods and some softwood such as fir, spruce or pine. I'll sprinkle these in the mix with the hardwood or put a facecord next to the door for early season fires. The coldest places on earth don't have oak and sugar maple and they don't freeze to death burning aspens and poplar, birch, spruce, pine. Etc.


Yep, I hear you . I regularly burn seasoned oak , silver & sugar maple , mountain ash & both birch species in my air tights . Also have on occasion in spring & summer burnt pine & fir. Actually , BC fir has a very high btu content . As I said have not burnt any beech or poplar , think I will do some more cutting out at camp of poplar blowdowns accordingly , since their in abundance . All my camp woodstoves also do have heatilators that can be utilized when the generator is on . Thanks for the response , brother


----------



## Vtrombly

North by Northwest said:


> You burn the poplar firewood in an airtight Jeff ? I have some around hunting & fishing camps , not sure of the exact species of poplar though . We often burn it with jack pine blowdowns around the campfire . I suppose well seasoned & mixed with other hardwoods it would be stove quality ?


Hey NBN, that's all we had growing up. So it burns like paper its technically a hardwood but it burns up real fast. Now here's the thing it burns up real fast but it puts a ton of BTUs out during that time. It's a real good way to get your chimney cooked up fast and then switch to your dense stuff so you not waiting as long to get the heat up. We burned it all winter long because we had a ton of it. We had a Ben Franklin and the back of it would be cherry from that stuff. Well dried out I'm not afraid of it at all.


----------



## Vtrombly

Evening everyone,

Did some splitting with my boy this evening. He ran the controls and I loaded the blocks. Glad I redid it and made it allot safer so I can spend that quality time with him helping.


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Kinda like the joke line ...and my other brother Darryl !


I like it! A reference back to "Newhart"


----------



## Bill G

Lionsfan said:


> I was stationed on the USCGC Mackinaw back in the 90's. Squeezed through there more than once!


Folks do not understand the "squeeze factor" and the sheer skill of the Captains and the deckhands on the vessels. Our chamber was 600 feet Of course we had to lock doubles. You had only inches on each side and along the length on the first 9. The second 6 and the tow allowed some wiggle on the length *unless *they had "one on the hip" when they had 2 on the hip you rear puckered up and lives were in danger. I saw men break their legs trying to correct mistakes and a line snapped. It was no ones fault just a bad situation. I forgot to throw the headline off a downstream tow and the captain rolled ahead without clearance from me snapping the head line. I was at failt for fotgetting it and he was at fault for powering up prior to me say "all gone on the head" I hrasd the head line (4inch line) snap and got on the radio just saying "sorry cap" he came back and said "so am I" There was no danger to men as the headline is not manned on a double leaving but it was embarrassing nonetheless


----------



## Bill G

H-Ranch said:


> My first job out of school had four Steve's and a Stefan in a group of twenty. Needless to say, nicknames were used - Spanky, L.W., and Twitch. I got to keep Steve.  Everyone else in the group was a Steve wannabe.


That is funny. Try calling a kid Spanky today.... I have talked about a student I had many years ago that was a great young man that was climbing from a young age, Right out of high school he was hired by Asplund and moved into crew leader position. He was a blonde./white haired young man and I always called him "Whitey" as growing up that was a common nickname for light haired fellows. In the same class I had a young black boy and other asked me why I did not call him "Blacky" I thought the answer was simple but I guess not. That young man ended up having the worst accident in my shop losing a finger on the table saw. I will never forget him running to me saying"Mr G I think I cut my finger off" That was a sad day. He was a great young man that had a hard life in foster care, I often wonder where he is today


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> I absolutely love the older Rugers with the skeletonized synthetic stock. I had three model 77’s like that at one point. IMO the most handsome black hunting rifles in existence.


I agree! IMOP also, they are sharp rifles! 

Yeah I guess Ruger doesn't build an All Weather 77-22WMR anymore. The rifle is becoming a collectors item and a lot of people are looking to buy them used. No matter to me. I've had mine for over 25 years and don't ever plan on selling it. Its been a great rifle to me!


----------



## Bill G

Vtrombly said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> Did some splitting with my boy this evening. He ran the controls and I loaded the blocks. Glad I redid it and made it allot safer so I can spend that quality time with him helping.


*Enjoy* the few seconds you have with your children as it goes away so very fast just like the few seconds you spent with your parents.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Remember this load of logs?







I already posted a pict. of one of them earlier, loaded on my BSM, and it's already milled, here's another one of those junk logs that I was told here, that they should be turned into firewood,






Well, here's that "firewood" coming off the mill all stickered,






I'll let you decide if I should have listened to you guys, or milled it,






NEVER judge a book by its cover!

BTW, here's how I turn the big ones,






SR


----------



## MustangMike

There was never a shortage of Mike's, but in my homeroom in HS we had 3 James (Jim) Murphey's.

Two did not get into trouble, but the third was always being told (over the loudspeaker) to report to the discipline committee.

We always cracked up when we heard it, because we all knew which one they wanted to report.

He also happened to be a VG wrestler, and I think he went to the States 3 of his 4 years.


----------



## MustangMike

I've got a few unusual Rugers. My 10/22 is an early Deluxe model, the mag release is different than the current ones.

I also have an early Mini 14 with the wooden top heat shield (they have been plastic for a long time).

My M-77 in 300 Win Mag is a Bicentennial production, and my 220 Swift was one of the early ones when they first started making M-77s in 68 (has a 26" bull barrel).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I've got a few unusual Rugers. My 10/22 is an early Deluxe model, the mag release is different than the current ones.
> 
> I also have an early Mini 14 with the wooden top heat shield (they have been plastic for a long time).
> 
> My M-77 in 300 Win Mag is a Bicentennial production, and my 220 Swift was one of the early ones when they first started making M-77s in 68 (has a 26" bull barrel).


Sounds awesome MustangM! Those all sound like some old original Ruger's. I have two 10-22 carbine's myself! Neither of them are Deluxe models, but they are both stainless and older models none the less. With the original style mag release as well. I really don't care for the new style mag release nor the composite trigger assemblies!  One of mine has a factory mannlicher laminated stock and has never been fired.


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> Remember this load of logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted a pict. of one of them earlier, loaded on my BSM, and it's already milled, here's another one of those junk logs that I was told here, that they should be turned into firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's that "firewood" coming off the mill all stickered,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you decide if I should have listened to you guys, or milled it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER judge a book by its cover!
> 
> BTW, here's how I turn the big ones,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Looks like a unique way to cut your firewood for sure.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds awesome MustangM! Those all sound like some old original Ruger's. I have two 10-22 carbine's myself! Neither of them are Deluxe models, but they are both stainless and older models none the less. With the original style mag release as well. I really don't care for the new style mag release nor the composite trigger assemblies!   One of mine has a factory mannlicher laminated stock and has never been fired.


I've always wanted a 10-22, decided to buy one years back. Went to shydas and they had the Remington 597 bull barrel with a scope, on sale for dirt cheap. The owner is a friend of my fathers, so he said I could take it home for $80.00. I really couldn't say no to it. Haven't been disappointed with it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Well...I fired the woodstove up for the first time this season...this might be the earliest I've had to do it. It's crazy to think that we hit a high of 108F about a week ago, and now it's in the 40's at night w/rain and winds.


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> Remember this load of logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted a pict. of one of them earlier, loaded on my BSM, and it's already milled, here's another one of those junk logs that I was told here, that they should be turned into firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's that "firewood" coming off the mill all stickered,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you decide if I should have listened to you guys, or milled it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER judge a book by its cover!
> 
> BTW, here's how I turn the big ones,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I'd be one of the first to say 'firewood'. I've cut some like that up for firewood. Nice Cherry? I try to save the only straight clear logs for lumber. But I have to pay someone to mill it, so I don't have the luxury to mill anything that might be iffy.
You have a manual mill?


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> In my high school class of around 200, I think there were five or six Steve’s, three of which were Steve K. And two of the Steve K’s were of Finnish descent so they sounded similar lol.


There was only one Steve K  but 2 other Steve's in most of my early classes. We were seated alphabetically and always one next to the others.


----------



## Raven Coll

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman I'm sorry to get "off topic" on "The Scrounge", but fox season is rite around the corner, so last week I mounted a Leupy 3-9x40 VX-2 on my All Weather Ruger M77-22 WMR!
> Now I know its probably way to much glass for the application, but it sure is nice! View attachment 1017866
> 
> 
> My  hunting partner thinks so too!View attachment 1017867
> .
> We are four for three hunts. One squirrel on each of the first two hunts and two on todays hunt!
> 
> Why a 3-9 on a 22mag? Well, I replaced all the variable low to high magnifacation optics on my hunting rifles with 1.5-5 Leupy's because I never seemed to need high power optics on my hunting rifles as I don't take shots over 300. In fact, not often over 200! Plus, I really really like Leupold's 1.5-5 fir my type of hunting. That being said. I had the scope, figured I might as well use it. Its a pretty darn accurate rifle. Im right at one MOA at 100 with it. Maybe a tad bit over.


My 22Lr has a IOR first focal plane 3-18X42 on it and i don't think it is overkill. From a 70m zero with Winchester subsonic, 90m is 1 mil holdover and by the time I am out to150 I need 5 mils (2.5 feet) of holdover. With a silencer, that are completely unregulated here, the rabbits and hares don't even know whats happening.


----------



## JustJeff

I've had 2 Remington 597s and they were both fussy about what ammo you put through them. Casings hanging up in the action. Very accurate however, on plinking days when others were setting up cans, I would set up spent .22 casings and knock them down.


----------



## Vtrombly

Bill G said:


> *Enjoy* the few seconds you have with your children as it goes away so very fast just like the few seconds you spent with your parents.


Thank you Bill I absolutely have been I try to do as much and let him do as much as I believe his maturity allows. Running the controls boosts his confidence as a young man and helps me out immensely.


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> I've had 2 Remington 597s and they were both fussy about what ammo you put through them. Casings hanging up in the action. Very accurate however, on plinking days when others were setting up cans, I would set up spent .22 casings and knock them down.


I run whatever through mine. Haven't had any hiccups with any different brands, aside from those few that refuse to go boom.


----------



## JimR

North by Northwest said:


> You burn the poplar firewood in an airtight Jeff ? I have some around hunting & fishing camps , not sure of the exact species of poplar though . We often burn it with jack pine blowdowns around the campfire . I suppose well seasoned & mixed with other hardwoods it would be stove quality ?


Poplar burns fast. Years ago my father in law and I exterminated it from the property. He called it useless wood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Raven Coll said:


> My 22Lr has a IOR first focal plane 3-18X42 on it and i don't think it is overkill. From a 70m zero with Winchester subsonic, 90m is 1 mil holdover and by the time I am out to150 I need 5 mils (2.5 feet) of holdover. With a silencer, that are completely unregulated here, the rabbits and hares don't even know whats happening.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> I've always wanted a 10-22, decided to buy one years back. Went to shydas and they had the Remington 597 bull barrel with a scope, on sale for dirt cheap. The owner is a friend of my fathers, so he said I could take it home for $80.00. I really couldn't say no to it. Haven't been disappointed with it.


The Ruger 10-22 is by far the best little .22 carbine on the market as far as I am concerned. I have had mine since the late 70's and still love shooting it. The accuracy of this rifle is awesome.


----------



## svk

When I was just getting into shooting my dad bought me a little marlin semi automatic with a tubular magazine from a ducks unlimited banquet . It even had the little DU badge in the stock. That thing would hold 17 rounds.

We shot what seemed to be millions of rounds through that thing. Then I went with my cousins who both had 10/22’s…. I then needed a gun with a “clip” too because it was much cooler lol. I ended up with two of those as well, a black one with a folding black stock that looked like a “assault rifle” (tongue in cheek) And also a stainless with laminated stock that was absolutely beautiful. Also had a bunch of those high-capacity ram line mags that barely worked.

All three of those guns were sold in my young adulthood when I foolishly figured I wouldn’t need them. Now I have a regular wood/blued 10/22 inherited from a friend that sits behind my door in my bedroom to shoot little critters the cause trouble around the yard.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> The Ruger 10-22 is by far the best little .22 carbine on the market as far as I am concerned. I have had mine since the late 70's and still love shooting it. The accuracy of this rifle is awesome.


The Marlin lever action "Original Golden" 39M is also a tough one to beat! I inherited my dad's. What a sweet and fun shooter it is!


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> Hey NBN, that's all we had growing up. So it burns like paper its technically a hardwood but it burns up real fast. Now here's the thing it burns up real fast but it puts a ton of BTUs out during that time. It's a real good way to get your chimney cooked up fast and then switch to your dense stuff so you not waiting as long to get the heat up. We burned it all winter long because we had a ton of it. We had a Ben Franklin and the back of it would be cherry from that stuff. Well dried out I'm not afraid of it at all.


Thanks for the follow up information Vince , you know my frequent trips to camp provide more than enough opportunities to utilize poplar as a mix to my other dedicated hardwoods as you have advised !


----------



## JimR

Yesterday's cleanup was this 22 year old Beech. The pictures only depict 1/2 of the brush off of this tree.


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Yep I can believe it Bill , enormous amount of work involved in keeping things moving forward , a lot variables that most uninformed as you say , take for granted !


I think many of us are guilty of taken others jobs and skills for granted from time to time. I sure will admit I have. I have a neighbor that is a very slow and methodical man. If you were to meet him you might think he was a bit shall we say...slow in the head.... In reality that could not be further from the truth. I will admit I thought that about him until I worked in the same factory with him.


----------



## MustangMike

Beech don't just have lots of limbs and leaves for cleanup, they often do not drop their leaves in the winter, so if one is blocking your shooting lane, it is a pain in the neck!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Beech don't just have lots of limbs and leaves for cleanup, they often do not drop their leaves in the winter, so if one is blocking your shooting lane, it is a pain in the neck!


We have a stunted type of pin oak that is locally called scrub oak (not related to the scrub oak out west). Huge leaves that turn purple and then eventually brown. They grow wide and take up huge swaths of the woods and also rustle like the devil when the wind blows. I always cut them down near my deer stand.


----------



## SS396driver

Wonder how many wheelbarrow loads this is ?

Calling @H-Ranch


----------



## svk

Getting excited for fall. I think I am going to take some of the kids to Texas hog hunting. Try out some of the new rifles too.


----------



## JustJeff

Split a pile of mostly elm for your viewing pleasure. Sun is setting earlier every day boys!


----------



## bob kern

pdqdl said:


> LOTS o' conflict in this thread: https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/fbi-raids-trumps-mar-a-lago.361975/
> 
> You'll need to become a subscribing member, however, to get in and post. You might be able to read posts there; I don't know.
> 
> You may meet your match, however, when it comes to getting under folks' skin. We have some real pro's at that down in P&R. They would like some new talent to chew upon.


Maybe we should start a new thread for thick skinned fellers!!! We'll take turns calling each other every name we can think of and then make up a few new ones jus to get it out of our systems! Then we can share saw pics and hunting stories and help each other out with parts and such!! What do you think BRUFAB you lo down no account son of a gun!?!?!?! Lololol


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds awesome MustangM! Those all sound like some old original Ruger's. I have two 10-22 carbine's myself! Neither of them are Deluxe models, but they are both stainless and older models none the less. With the original style mag release as well. I really don't care for the new style mag release nor the composite trigger assemblies!  One of mine has a factory mannlicher laminated stock and has never been fired.


FYI for anyone that owns an early 10-22 and hates the mag release. There is an easy fix for that by adding a small piece of 1/4" square stock onto the release with a small screw.


----------



## North by Northwest

bob kern said:


> Maybe we should start a new thread for thick skinned fellers!!! We'll take turns calling each other every name we can think of and then make up a few new ones jus to get it out of our systems! Then we can share saw pics and hunting stories and help each other out with parts and such!! What do you think BRUFAB you lo down no account son of a gun!?!?!?! Lololol


We ain't go in to allow no frigin low down Northerners , an Brufab qualifies Roflmao


----------



## bob kern

North by Northwest said:


> We ain't go in to allow no frigin low down Northerners , an Brufab qualifies Roflmao


Now we're having fun !!


----------



## bob kern

This all reminds of two crusty old fellers I use to work with. For the first few days I thought they hated each other with a passion . I soon learned they inseparable compadres who spent near every weekend fishing together. Then on Monday they'd fire up at each other again it seemed just to entertain us " kids" and pass the time. My favorite was Charlie telling Obee he was gonna kick his wrinkled up old __ __ __ if he counted one more nail! You see Obee had this weird obsession with counting every nail he ever drove and it drove Charlie out of his mind.
I'd give anything if that " no account" BRUFAB lived closer so we could go fishing! That's the only bad thing about this site. So many good fellas you may never get to meet in person!


----------



## Bill G

bob kern said:


> This all reminds of two crusty old fellers I use to work with. For the first few days I thought they hated each other with a passion . I soon learned they inseparable compadres who spent near every weekend fishing together. Then on Monday they'd fire up at each other again it seemed just to entertain us " kids" and pass the time. My favorite was Charlie telling Obee he was gonna kick his wrinkled up old __ __ __ if he counted one more nail! You see Obee had this weird obsession with counting every nail he ever drove and it drove Charlie out of his mind.
> I'd give anything if that " no account" BRUFAB lived closer so we could go fishing! That's the only bad thing about this site. So many good fellas you may never get to meet in person!


My second favorite movie.









Grumpy Old Men (1993) - IMDb


Grumpy Old Men: Directed by Donald Petrie. With Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau, Ann-Margret, Burgess Meredith. A lifelong feud between two neighbors since childhood only gets worse when a new female neighbor moves across the street.




www.imdb.com


----------



## sundance

JimR said:


> FYI for anyone that owns an early 10-22 and hates the mag release. There is an easy fix for that by adding a small piece of 1/4" square stock onto the release with a small screw.


Care to offer any details?


----------



## North by Northwest

Well the Barnes Triple Shock Copper TTSX finally came in yesterday . Impressive ballistics for what it worth .378 Weatherby 270 grain with 3050 ft / sec . Should do the job down range . Will press some hand loads this weekend @ Moose Camp .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> FYI for anyone that owns an early 10-22 and hates the mag release. There is an easy fix for that by adding a small piece of 1/4" square stock onto the release with a small screw.


I actually like the original mag release. Its the new style that I don't care for!


----------



## svk

North by Northwest said:


> Well the Barnes Triple Shock Copper TTSX finally came in yesterday . Impressive ballistics for what it worth .378 Weatherby 270 grain with 3050 ft / sec . Should do the job down range . Will press some hand loads this weekend @ Moose Camp .


That’ll do the trick


----------



## svk

Speaking of reloading I need to go through my gear and see what I need for this upcoming season. I know I need some more powder and bullets in a few calibers.


----------



## chipper1

Build it and the logs will come .


Dropped them off at my favorite Sawyer and received a gift, two actually, used it as soon as I got to the house .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> That’ll do the trick


I'd say so!


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> That’ll do the trick


Well , never too old to try something different . Been an avid Nozler user for yrs . But these youngin's do their home work so why not perhaps learn something new , technology changes so I should follow the trend . At least see how it performs in my Rifle , you never know till you try !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Build it and the logs will come .
> View attachment 1018536
> 
> Dropped them off at my favorite Sawyer and received a gift, two actually, used it as soon as I got to the house .
> View attachment 1018537


 HEY, I had a load of logs show up at my doorstep last evening, that look just like that load!







thankyouverymuch chipper!!

I wonder how many cutting boards I could make out of that pile of logs? lol

SR


----------



## bob kern

Sawyer Rob said:


> HEY, I had a load of logs show up at my doorstep last evening, that look just like that load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyouverymuch chipper!!
> 
> I wonder how many cutting boards I could make out of that pile of logs? lol
> 
> SR


That pic makes my pm 700 hungry!!!


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> HEY, I had a load of logs show up at my doorstep last evening, that look just like that load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyouverymuch chipper!!
> 
> I wonder how many cutting boards I could make out of that pile of logs? lol
> 
> SR


What a coincidence . 
Welcome bud.
Currently waiting the rain to let up to drop the last big one.


----------



## sean donato

North by Northwest said:


> Well the Barnes Triple Shock Copper TTSX finally came in yesterday . Impressive ballistics for what it worth .378 Weatherby 270 grain with 3050 ft / sec . Should do the job down range . Will press some hand loads this weekend @ Moose Camp .


Ttsx is an awsome bullet design. Im sure tou won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## North by Northwest

sean donato said:


> Ttsx is an awsome bullet design. Im sure tou won't be disappointed with it.


Thats what iam expecting Sean , after all the endorsement from Mike & Kodiak !


----------



## svk

I have always been intrigued by Weatherby anything as that is what my dad shot most of his big game with (7mm). I have his Mark V plus a newer one in 270WM. LOVE the old weatherby ammo boxes with the tiger on the side of the box.

I'm a bit of a cartridge nut, I own many editions of "Cartridges of the World" and read a couple editions cover to cover. I remember first reading about the 30-378 way back when and thinking if I ever needed a big time rifle (beyond what I already own), that is what I would get.


----------



## Lionsfan

Bill G said:


> My second favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Old Men (1993) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Grumpy Old Men: Directed by Donald Petrie. With Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau, Ann-Margret, Burgess Meredith. A lifelong feud between two neighbors since childhood only gets worse when a new female neighbor moves across the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


What's the most favorite?


----------



## TRTermite

Lionsfan said:


> What's the most favorite?


BAD GRANDPA?


----------



## Lionsfan

TRTermite said:


> BAD GRANDPA?


Bad Santa?


----------



## Sierra_rider

TRTermite said:


> BAD GRANDPA?


That may be my favorite.



Lionsfan said:


> Bad Santa?


It's an installment in the Jackass series...it's chock full of juvenile humor, which is my specialty. The best part, is it's shot with hidden cameras and nobody aside from actors knows they're in a movie. If y'all are bored, search "bad grandpa moby ****" on youtube. Be forewarned, it's a fake fish with a large "appendage."

EDIT: I just noticed that my recommended search apparently contains a bad word lol. It's Moby ****, as in the novel by Herman Mellville.


----------



## TRTermite

Sierra_rider said:


> That may be my favorite.
> 
> 
> It's an installment in the Jackass series...it's chock full of juvenile humor, which is my specialty. The best part, is it's shot with hidden cameras and nobody aside from actors knows they're in a movie. If y'all are bored, search "bad grandpa moby ****" on youtube. Be forewarned, it's a fake fish with a large "appendage."
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that my recommended search apparently contains a bad word lol. It's Moby ****, as in the novel by Herman Mellville.


I was thinking of G'pa struggling with the vending machine.. Corn Dog humor to say the least.


----------



## Sierra_rider

TRTermite said:


> I was thinking of G'pa struggling with the vending machine.. Corn Dog humor to say the least.


I LOL every time I see that scene...same thing with the diner scene as well as when his grandson enters the beauty pageant. I think beauty pageants for kids are weird AF, so I was dying at all the parents reactions in that scene. The strip club scene was pretty good when he was dancing around.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I actually like the original mag release. Its the new style that I don't care for!


I hated the old style because it is too hard to release with big fingers. Hence the reason I added a piece of square stock to it.


----------



## Raven Coll

sundance said:


> Care to offer any details?


Like this. an easy way to make something similar it to tap the factory mag release M4. Then cut off a short length of 1/4" od aluminium tube to the length you would like (say 3/8"-1/2") then bolt it on with a m4 stainless capscrew (the head outside diameter matches the tube quite well) of appropiate length. Knock the extension forward with your little finger and the mag fall straight into your hand.


----------



## MustangMike

My M-77 in 300 Win Mag shoots well, but if I have to carry something through the woods, the Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 is a lot lighter, shoots well, and with hot handloads it does just fine. If fact, I'm not even sure I will like my new "project" gun as much!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I LOL every time I see that scene...same thing with the diner scene as well as when his grandson enters the beauty pageant. I think beauty pageants for kids are weird AF, so I was dying at all the parents reactions in that scene. The strip club scene was pretty good when he was dancing around.


I couldn't stop laughing the first time I saw that movie!  Funny funny funny!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> My M-77 in 300 Win Mag shoots well, but if I have to carry something through the woods, the Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 is a lot lighter, shoots well, and with hot handloads it does just fine. If fact, I'm not even sure I will like my new "project" gun as much!


Tough to beat an ‘06. With loads from 125 to 220 grain, it’s good from mice to moose! Hot hand loads approach 3000 FPE which is certainly sufficient for anything on this continent. 

Magnums certainly have their place but there’s a lot of guys running through the deer woods with guns that they can’t shoot well because they felt they needed something bigger.


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> I have always been intrigued by Weatherby anything as that is what my dad shot most of his big game with (7mm). I have his Mark V plus a newer one in 270WM. LOVE the old weatherby ammo boxes with the tiger on the side of the box.
> 
> I'm a bit of a cartridge nut, I own many editions of "Cartridges of the World" and read a couple editions cover to cover. I remember first reading about the 30-378 way back when and thinking if I ever needed a big time rifle (beyond what I already own), that is what I would get.


Thinking a .338-378 may in my future , may do a project , rework of my current chassis . My current Weatherby is only 2 yrs old , once I have it fine tuned with the new ammunition I will make a decision .


----------



## svk

North by Northwest said:


> Thinking a .338-378 may in my future , may do a project , rework of my current chassis . My current Weatherby is only 2 yrs old , once I have it fine tuned with the new ammunition I will make a decision .


Buy another one  I would personally feel bad deconstructing a good shooting rifle.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Tough to beat an ‘06. With loads from 125 to 220 grain, it’s good from mice to moose! Hot hand loads approach 3000 FPE which is certainly sufficient for anything on this continent.
> 
> Magnums certainly have their place but there’s a lot of guys running through the deer woods with guns that they can’t shoot well because they felt they needed something bigger.


Heck, there isn't an animal in North or South America that certain 06 factory loads can't easily handle fir that matter!  Thats just one of the many beauty's of the epic cartridge!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Thinking a .338-378 may in my future , may do a project , rework of my current chassis . My current Weatherby is only 2 yrs old , once I have it fine tuned with the new ammunition I will make a decision .


Your shoulder is going to be worn out from that .378 recoil before you even get a chance at firing the .338-.378!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> Buy another one  I would personally feel bad deconstructing a good shooting rifle.


Yeah , I will weigh the pro's & con's after the season . There is a Vanguard model available in .338 at a economy price point over the Mark V that I current have .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Buy another one  I would personally feel bad deconstructing a good shooting rifle.


How much room is in the gun locker?  There's always room for at least one more!


----------



## svk

Speaking of hunting (and scrounging)… I just heard that the last chunk of public land behind my cabin is going to be logged next summer. We knew it was going to be logged soon but we were expecting it to be done this year. After this all of the public land within about 2 miles of my cabin will now have been logged during my hunting career. I personally like hunting deep woods so it’s been a transitional period for the last 30 or so years with a mixture of open areas, old timber, and new timber. So in about five more years I can go back to lever actions and carbines.

The oldest cuts were from 1991 so they still have a few years to go before the cycle restarts.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> How much room is in the gun locker?  There's always room for at least one more!


If there’s not room for one more that means you buy another gun locker. 

I’m at that point right now, I have a bunch of guns hidden because my safes are full.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> If there’s not room for one more that means you buy another gun locker.
> 
> I’m at that point right now, I have a bunch of guns hidden because my safes are full.


Actually, that makes two of us!


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, that makes two of us!


If you guys don’t want to feel compelled to buy new guns, do not join any Facebook groups that are specific to certain calibers or actions… The worst peer pressure ever lol

Then I’ve got @MechanicMatt pestering me to see if I went back and bought the octagon barrel model 94 lol.


----------



## steved

steved said:


> Today I bought an MS271 Farm Boss with an 18 inch bar and a couple chains. Been wanting that "smaller" Stihl saw for a while (my main saw has been an MS391)...had an excuse today.
> 
> I'm in the field (work), brought my little Homelite 3518 (which should be a 35cc saw but is actually a 42cc) because I didn't expect much use. It turns out it's needed a lot. I'm not running it, since I'm project oversight; but the chain kept popping off for the kid...and it eventually got damaged (chewed some of the drive links off). So off I was shopping for chains in an area that has very few trees...I found this MS271 on the shelf and just pulled the trigger.
> 
> This place then sent me to a bicycle shop that sharpens saw chains, WTF? This guy knew his chains, he quickly figured out the bar was 0.050 and the chain was 0.043. I'm still confused by that one as I bought the saw new with this bar and this semi-chisel anti-kickback homeowner chain. So it is no wonder the chain popped off all the time. He made me three loops of Stihl RS 0.050 and WOW does it cut now. This little Homelite cuts really good now for being a oddball. If it had always cut this good, I would not have bought another saw!
> 
> So the MS271 is on the backseat, still dry, hopefully going home that way. I almost bought an MS279, which had a little more HP but it also had some emissions and I swayed away because of that.
> 
> The guy also gave me some line that the 271 engine is one that is still made in Germany while some of the others are US built...not sure I buy that, but whatever.


Well, I had to break down and pull this 271 out before I left...the sprocket on my Homelite decided to cough its bearing and split the nose. Figured finding a bar around Minot would be impossible and I didn't have the time to waste.

I cut three days straight, it was almost all that invasive Russian Olive they have out there; some of it was better than 24 inches at the butt. That 271 performed well, it is a good balance of weight and performance. Definitely broke it in while I was there...hopefully it does well cutting firewood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I don't know what kind of rifles/calibers you guys think you need, one for woods, one for open fields ect., but mine works everywhere and I have no problem hitting what I want out to my personal limit in range.

I shot a coyote at over 300 yards with it, and a moose at just over 100 yards, and two bucks with it last fall at under 100 yards, it just keeps on keeping on!







SR

I have to edit in here, it was season before last that I shot the two deer with this firearm, last season I shot two bucks with my 7 Express Remington. My "old timers" was kicking in!! lol SR


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know what kind of rifles/calibers you guys think you need, one for woods, one for open fields ect., but mine works everywhere and I have no problem hitting what I want out to my personal limit in range.
> 
> I shot a coyote at over 300 yards with it, and a moose at just over 100 yards, and two bucks with it last fall at under 100 yards, it just keeps on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


300 yards is 900 ft or so, I hit a 400 meter target with a M16 in Basic Training, I only hit it once & the target was not moving.
But I did hit it, so there are a lot of rifles that can hit 1200 feet out, what are you using?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I just heard that the last chunk of public land behind my cabin is going to be logged next summer


Sounds like some great firewood scrounging opportunities!

GTG?

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Sounds like some great firewood scrounging opportunities!
> 
> GTG?
> 
> Philbert


So you're not going to just tell him to keep it on topic .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

jolj said:


> 300 yards is 900 ft or so, I hit a 400 meter target with a M16 in Basic Training, I only hit it once & the target was not moving.
> But I did hit it, so there are a lot of rifles that can hit 1200 feet out, what are you using?


 I've done a lot of practice out to 500 meters with different cartridges, but I will not shoot at a game animal at those kinds of ranges, no exceptions!

My go to gun is an 8x57jrs, and I've been loading/using 200NP's at 2550fps in it since the 1980's... It works on everything, the NP expanded some in a coyote at over 300 yards and did a lot of damage in the above moose, then exiting.

That's about perfect in my book!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Got the last white pine down yesterday between storms yesterday and just need to do the final cleanup.







My buddy I'm doing the trees for has a little splitting to do, when I head back up everything from this tree will get added to it and the 4 rounds from the stumps/flush cutting the last two stumps. I also have a few maple limbs that are a bit larger that I'll be "pruning", the bucking and adding to the little hardwood pile I made.
And I dropped three nice logs out of this one to my Sawyer buddy to make some nice boards out of, hope he can get a couple nice boards out of them lol.


----------



## jolj

Philbert said:


> Sounds like some great firewood scrounging opportunities!
> 
> GTG?
> 
> Philbert


We have over 20 acres here that has been cut & will be house in the next three years, if not sooner.
But no one seems to be removing the wood, that the loggers left behind.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Well the Barnes Triple Shock Copper TTSX finally came in yesterday . Impressive ballistics for what it worth .378 Weatherby 270 grain with 3050 ft / sec . Should do the job down range . *Will press some hand loads this weekend @ Moose Camp . *


tell us more! what is the weight of stock round, grains powder and ur loads? will u use a specific powder, one over another? waiting....


----------



## MustangMike

I did have to build a new gun cabinet last year from my milled Red Oak ... now I have 3 gun cabinets in the house.

My Ruger American Rifle in 30-06 is probably the "perfect" hunting rifle, anything else I do is just for play. I paid less than $300 for it when they first came out, I load it a little hot (to 270 pressures, which is safe), and it shoots 1/2" with neck sized brass.

It has a Nikon 3 X 9 X 40 scope that was only about $100 when Nikon discontinued their scope line, they are real nice scopes!

I load a 168 grain Barnes TTSX over 58 grains of IMR 4350.

The gun is light, rugged, comes up nicely, and is powerful enough to kill anything I may encounter.

I recently bought a second new one (for $405 on Gunbroker) to convert to 338-06, but I'm now on the fence about it because my Granson took his deer with my 06 and loves it!

You would really be hard put to find a lighter, better handling gun that has more killing power than my 06.


----------



## farmer steve

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know what kind of rifles/calibers you guys think you need, one for woods, one for open fields ect., but mine works everywhere and I have no problem hitting what I want out to my personal limit in range.
> 
> I shot a coyote at over 300 yards with it, and a moose at just over 100 yards, and two bucks with it last fall at under 100 yards, it just keeps on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Grab the ol 94 30-30 most of the time. No moose, elk or grizzly bears round these parts. The wife did buy me a nice model 70 .270 a few years ago in RH. Like you I shoot left.


----------



## farmer steve

While we're slightly off topic I scrounged this up.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> While we're slightly off topic I scrounged this up.
> View attachment 1018779


Reported!


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> How much room is in the gun locker?  There's always room for at least one more!


I hear ya brother , certainly can squeeze another rife & scope in . I was eyeing up a new Zeuis 4 × 16 .


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> FYI for anyone that owns an early 10-22 and hates the mag release. There is an easy fix for that by adding a small piece of 1/4" square stock onto the release with a small screw.


Here is the easy fix for the hard to use mag release on the early Ruger 10-22's.


----------



## MustangMike

Actually, the easy fix (if you have an early gun) is to just replace the trigger assembly with a BX trigger, and reduce your trigger pull from 6 to 2.5 lbs in the process (and save the old trigger assembly for originality). The gun shoots much better with the new trigger.

My 10/22 seems to like Winchester HPs better than any other ammo I have tried.


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> tell us more! what is the weight of stock round, grains powder and ur loads? will u use a specific powder, one over another? waiting....




.274 gain full copper Barnes TTSX .338 cal. bullet . Conservative 115 gr. IMR 7828 slow burning powder . Weatherby full length casings . Federal .215 primers . Ballistics as previously advised (3050 fps) Tex . My current 30cal. 30-.378 is much quicker (3275 fps. Ballistic round ) with Hornaday 240 Grain Nozler Bowtails & conservative factory powder loading . However does not deliver the hydrostatic shock benefits of the .338 .270 gr. Copper [email protected] ranges of up to 300 yds downfield for moose in the Barnes TSX Line up on the Vanguard . The Mark V was bought for Alberta Mountain Ram Trophy hunt 500 yard Ranges , perhaps next yr. if everything falls inplace with the Out-fitter & Guide .


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Your shoulder is going to be worn out from that .378 recoil before you even get a chance at firing the .338-.378!!!


The muzzle brake is a nice touch , however hearing protection is a must !


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> .274 gain full copper Barnes TSSX .338 cal. bullet conservative 120 gr. IMR 7828 slow burning powder . Weatherby full length casings . Federal .215 primers . Ballistics as previously advised Tex . My current 30cal. 30-.378 is much quicker (3250 fps. Ballistic round ) with Hornaday 240 Grain Nozler Bowtails. However does not deliver the hydrostatic shock benefits of the .338 .270 gr. Copper [email protected] ranges of up to 300 yds downfield for moose in the Barnes TSX Line up on the Vanguard . The Mark V was bought for Alberta Mountain Ram Trophy hunt 500 yard Ranges , perhaps next yr. if everthing fallbinplace with the Out-fitter & Guide .


Here’s a nice ram walked right in front of me in Glacier NP .


----------



## North by Northwest

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a nice ram walked right in front of me in Glacier NP .


Now that's what I'am talking about brother !


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> How much room is in the gun locker?  There's always room for at least one more!


Same as the rule for how many guns is enough? One more than I have.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Got the last white pine down yesterday between storms yesterday and just need to do the final cleanup.
> View attachment 1018763
> 
> View attachment 1018764
> 
> View attachment 1018765
> 
> 
> My buddy I'm doing the trees for has a little splitting to do, when I head back up everything from this tree will get added to it and the 4 rounds from the stumps/flush cutting the last two stumps. I also have a few maple limbs that are a bit larger that I'll be "pruning", the bucking and adding to the little hardwood pile I made.
> And I dropped three nice logs out of this one to my Sawyer buddy to make some nice boards out of, hope he can get a couple nice boards out of them lol.
> 
> View attachment 1018766



Could you expound on those stump cuts? I can't figure them out.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, that makes two of us!


Three of us , about to order my 3rd Gun Case .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Could you expound on those stump cuts? I can't figure them out.


Standard open face notch, then a bore cut to set the hinge, then a step down for the back cut, aka the "step cut". This leaves holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut which keeps the tree from going on its own, the more distance between the bore and the back cut the more holding power and the more you will have to pull in order to get the tree to come over. This is only to be used with equipment capable of breaking the holding wood.
I use it on back or side leaners with the skidding winch on my tractor. You can see how much back lean was on this one in the second video.

Many use a similar technique to fall leaders, notch, bore to set the hinge, then cut out to where a small portion of the back is left(strap/trigger), then cut just below the bore cut.


----------



## Blue Oaks

svk said:


> In my high school class of around 200, I think there were five or six Steve’s, three of which were Steve K. And two of the Steve K’s were of Finnish descent so they sounded similar lol.



Sounds about right. My mom is 100% Finnish and her maiden name starts with a K. My grandma's maiden name also started with a K. Mom was born in Minneapolis.


----------



## U&A

hi fellas.

been a long time. just wanted to say hi. super busy round the house this summer fixing stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

Stacked Mondays splits and split up another pile of you guessed it, elm. Where every split is a full stroke!
Rifle calibers are like chainsaws. You get reading and next thing you know you think you need the latest and greatest .375-250 colonel weatherford creedwell Magnum.. lol. Won't kill a deer any deader that anything else. I remember being convinced I needed a field gun and invested in a Savage in 25-06. That gun was definitely a sweet tool and it was fun busting milk jugs at 350 yards. Found out unless I was using a bench, I couldn't hit much past 100 off hand. I suspect others are as skilled. Ended up grabbing the shorter and lighter model 94 in 30-30 more often than not as there are few benches in the woods.


----------



## U&A

chipper1 said:


> Standard open face notch, then a bore cut to set the hinge, then a step down for the back cut, aka the "step cut". This leaves holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut which keeps the tree from going on its own, the more distance between the bore and the back cut the more holding power and the more you will have to pull in order to get the tree to come over. This is only to be used with equipment capable of breaking the holding wood.
> I use it on back or side leaners with the skidding winch on my tractor. You can see how much back lean was on this one in the second video.
> 
> Many use a similar technique to fall leaders, notch, bore to set the hinge, then cut out to where a small portion of the back is left(strap/trigger), then cut just below the bore cut.



Great post and thanks for the edumucation !


----------



## Sierra_rider

I got just a little bit of oak firewood today. I've been meaning to remove this spindly little oak next to my deck for awhile, I just haven't bothered to get at it. It had a hard side lean over the deck and I thought I was going to throw a rope in it.

If it was on a job, I would've still thrown a rope in it, or pushed it with equipment...but since it's my deck and it needs to be replaced, I just sent it with a swing dutchman. It's not on a 40" spruce like Kodiak's doing, but is impressive when it works on a hardwood. I wouldn't do it on one of the mature oaks, but it works on a young, hingey tree.







I said it was small lol... it was leaning towards the overturned pot, with an arch that would've tagged the deck had I gone downhill.





As soon as I finished piling the brush...it started raining...sunny to downpours within 5 minutes.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I did drag a couple of my seldom used saws out to low stump some trees I previously cut around the house...it was a good excuse to run some fuel through them. I wanted to make sure the 372 still ran, as I'm going to take it to work with me this week.


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a nice ram walked right in front of me in Glacier NP .


A group of four of us was on a 7 day backpacking trip in Glacier. Toward the end, we were all getting tired of freeze dried food. a young doe walked into camp one evening. We all joked we should surround it and use our knives ..lol Meat would have tasted real good about then.


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know what kind of rifles/calibers you guys think you need, one for woods, one for open fields ect., but mine works everywhere and I have no problem hitting what I want out to my personal limit in range.
> 
> I shot a coyote at over 300 yards with it, and a moose at just over 100 yards, and two bucks with it last fall at under 100 yards, it just keeps on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


I totally respect a one rifle man but that just won’t ever be me.

If I was hunting out west, up in Canada, or Alaska it would warrant a powerful rifle because there’s always the chance of tangling with a big mean bear. Not so much here.

I’ve got great grandpa’s rifle, dad’s rifle, rifles from friends who’ve passed on, carbines, long range rifles, hog rifle with night scope, kids rifles, varmint rifles, lever rifles for stalking, extra bolt action rifles, and so on.

Certainly one rifle can do it all, but a handful of them can do it better. Just like we all have multi saw plans.


----------



## JimR

sundance said:


> Care to offer any details?


I posted up the pictures today of it.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Actually, the easy fix (if you have an early gun) is to just replace the trigger assembly with a BX trigger, and reduce your trigger pull from 6 to 2.5 lbs in the process (and save the old trigger assembly for originality). The gun shoots much better with the new trigger.
> 
> My 10/22 seems to like Winchester HPs better than any other ammo I have tried.


This is not about shooting the rifle but changing out the mag easily. My rifle likes any hi velocity ammo. It loves CCI hollowpoints. A lighter trigger would be nice. My H&R M12 trainer has a light trigger on it.


----------



## North by Northwest

svk said:


> I totally respect a one rifle man but that just won’t ever be me.
> 
> If I was hunting out west, up in Canada, or Alaska it would warrant a powerful rifle because there’s always the chance of tangling with a big mean bear. Not so much here.
> 
> I’ve got great grandpa’s rifle, dad’s rifle, rifles from friends who’ve passed on, carbines, long range rifles, hog rifle with night scope, kids rifles, varmint rifles, lever rifles for stalking, extra bolt action rifles, and so on.
> 
> Certainly one rifle can do it all, but a handful of them can do it better. Just like we all have multi saw plans.


I agree , like every entertainment based recreational activity , variety is preferred . My old 300 Savage would have been a all around caliber & being a carbine was an effective rifle for short & medium range & species hunting . 2nd choice would be my Remington 742 Woodsmaster in either .308 or 30:06 would again cover pretty well any North American game . However my other gun & rifle collection has given yrs of pleasurable recreation & sporting target & hunting experiences over my 68 yrs . Planning on a few more memories with friends & family in the field !


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> I totally respect a one rifle man but that just won’t ever be me.
> 
> If I was hunting out west, up in Canada, or Alaska it would warrant a powerful rifle because there’s always the chance of tangling with a big mean bear. Not so much here.
> 
> I’ve got great grandpa’s rifle, dad’s rifle, rifles from friends who’ve passed on, carbines, long range rifles, hog rifle with night scope, kids rifles, varmint rifles, lever rifles for stalking, extra bolt action rifles, and so on.
> 
> Certainly one rifle can do it all, but a handful of them can do it better. Just like we all have multi saw plans.


 Well, I never said I only have one, and I never said I only use one. Did you already forget about my .338-06 I posted about earlier?? lol

In fact, I did shoot two bucks last fall with my 7 Express Remington, but neither are my "go to gun"....

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know what kind of rifles/calibers you guys think you need, one for woods, one for open fields ect., but mine works everywhere and I have no problem hitting what I want out to my personal limit in range.
> 
> I shot a coyote at over 300 yards with it, and a moose at just over 100 yards, and two bucks with it last fall at under 100 yards, it just keeps on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Nice moose! 

I definitely enjoy shooting all types of firearms! Different arms for different types of shooting. I try to shoot at least two or three times a week. As far as hunting goes? I have two primary hunting rifles. Sometimes it's my 06. Other times its my .338WM. Just all depends on where and what I'm hunting. I also enjoy collecting firearms as well! To each his own!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Standard open face notch, then a bore cut to set the hinge, then a step down for the back cut, aka the "step cut". This leaves holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut which keeps the tree from going on its own, the more distance between the bore and the back cut the more holding power and the more you will have to pull in order to get the tree to come over. This is only to be used with equipment capable of breaking the holding wood.
> I use it on back or side leaners with the skidding winch on my tractor. You can see how much back lean was on this one in the second video.
> 
> Many use a similar technique to fall leaders, notch, bore to set the hinge, then cut out to where a small portion of the back is left(strap/trigger), then cut just below the bore cut.




Thank you. I recognized the bore cut but didn't know why the low back cut.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> If you guys don’t want to feel compelled to buy new guns, do not join any Facebook groups that are specific to certain calibers or actions… The worst peer pressure ever lol
> 
> Then I’ve got @MechanicMatt pestering me to see if I went back and bought the octagon barrel model 94 lol.


I pretty much have all the firearms I've ever intended on collecting/buying over the years. With the exception of a .22-250 and a Barrett .50 BMG bolt gun.The Barrett will be in the arms locker soon, and I can't wait to dial it in at the range!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Standard open face notch, then a bore cut to set the hinge, then a step down for the back cut, aka the "step cut". This leaves holding wood between the bore cut and the back cut which keeps the tree from going on its own, the more distance between the bore and the back cut the more holding power and the more you will have to pull in order to get the tree to come over. This is only to be used with equipment capable of breaking the holding wood.
> I use it on back or side leaners with the skidding winch on my tractor. You can see how much back lean was on this one in the second video.
> 
> Many use a similar technique to fall leaders, notch, bore to set the hinge, then cut out to where a small portion of the back is left(strap/trigger), then cut just below the bore cut.



In the Felling industry. We call that specific method of back cut a "Post Cut" 
It is very common for us to "Post Up" two, three, four, or even more sometimes and push them all over at once with one tree as the "Driver". Most often when the timber is prodominantly leaning in the opposite way of the lead the timber needs to go. It saves a ton of time vs. setting a wedge in a standard back cut in every tree that is crippled to be pushed over, as there are no wedges to retrieve under burried timber once the drive is complete and all the timber is on the deck! It also saves a tremendous amount of energy vs. lifting them over one by one from beating wedges!  This type of felling can be very dangerous if a feller is inexperienced and must NEVER!!! be conducted in windy conditions!!! Each tree MUST!!! be posted up in a certain order! First you face your Driver. Then working out from your Driver, face and bore and ONLY!!! face and bore your crippler's! Then cut each of your bottom trigger straps as you work your way back twords your driver. Once you're back to your Driver. Execute your back cut, and let fly gentleman!!!  That's one of a few different methods of "driving" timber.

Crippling 10, 20, 30 or more is called a "Domino Drive". We've probably all seen domino drives on the internet, and I've seen (but never done one myself) up close and in person. IMOP it is unprofessional, unpredictable, and like playing with fire. In my professional opinion. Any thing over five or six is to much crippled timber to pay attention too and concentrate on gentleman! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Tuned up the chain on my 260 this evening to brush out some hunting trails this weekend. Man this little saw rips! I've heard some of you folks mention that you've ported your 026's, 260's and 261's! 
I can only imagine!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I got just a little bit of oak firewood today. I've been meaning to remove this spindly little oak next to my deck for awhile, I just haven't bothered to get at it. It had a hard side lean over the deck and I thought I was going to throw a rope in it.
> 
> If it was on a job, I would've still thrown a rope in it, or pushed it with equipment...but since it's my deck and it needs to be replaced, I just sent it with a swing dutchman. It's not on a 40" spruce like Kodiak's doing, but is impressive when it works on a hardwood. I wouldn't do it on one of the mature oaks, but it works on a young, hingey tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was small lol... it was leaning towards the overturned pot, with an arch that would've tagged the deck had I gone downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I finished piling the brush...it started raining...sunny to downpours within 5 minutes.


A swing is a swing is a swing!  Nice work!  Swinging timber can be a lot of fun to execute sometimes! Until one swings off the stump in the opposite direction it was intended too!  But that's never happened to me!  Ever!...Not! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Snags, snags, and more snags! 

Though this snag looks fairly sound from the outside. A simple bore test executed with caution tells a different story and the saw waste tells no lies! The entire trunk from the core to the outer surface was crumbly mulch!  I very carefully put a conventional face in this hazard under its lean and then a slowly started to executed a back cut. keeping my head up as much as possible only taking quick split second glances at my cuts. Believe it or not? It Stihl slowly started sitting back away from its lean! I stopped my cut, got out from under it, and smashed it from a distance with a good size sound healthy tree.





Now from the outside. This snag "looks" worse than the previous one. With a flakey and cracked up mulch on the outside,  but once again. The bore test tells all!  The entire 2/3 of the trunk from the core on out. Stihl produced fibrous sound noodles. Indicating the snag was sound enough at the stump to have holding wood for a half ass hinge. IMOP, The biggest danger with this snag. Is the two smaller surrounding snags. The unhealthy but Stihl alive triple school marm behind it didn't help anything!




This snag was so decomposed I could push my saw bar into it clear to the power head. Without even spinning the chain! I simply smashed it! 



So why am I posting these danger tree pics on a firewood scrounging thread? Because IMOP. Snags can,  but don't always. Make excellent firewood, and a lot of us harvest snags fir that particular reason!  That being said. When judging the soundness of a snag before felling. Never judge a book by its cover. There can be more underneath than meets the eye! 
BORE TEST IT FIRST!!!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Snags, snags, and more snags!
> 
> Though this snag looks fairly sound from the outside. A simple bore test executed with caution tells a different story and the saw waste tells no lies! The entire trunk from the core to the outer surface was crumbly mulch!  I very carefully put a conventional face in this hazard under its lean and then a slowly started to executed a back cut. keeping my head up as much as possible only taking quick split second glances at my cuts. Believe it or not? It Stihl slowly started sitting back away from its lean! I stopped my cut, got out from under it, and smashed it from a distance with a good size sound healthy tree.
> View attachment 1018994
> View attachment 1018996
> View attachment 1018997
> 
> 
> Now from the outside. This snag "looks" worse than the previous one. With a flakey and cracked up mulch on the outside,  but once again. The bore test tells all!  The entire 2/3 of the trunk from the core on out. Stihl produced fibrous sound noodles. Indicating the snag was sound enough at the stump to have holding wood for a half ass hinge. IMOP, The biggest danger with this snag. Is the two smaller surrounding snags. The unhealthy but Stihl alive triple school marm behind it didn't help anything!View attachment 1018991
> View attachment 1018992
> View attachment 1018993
> 
> 
> This snag was so decomposed I could push my saw bar into it clear to the power head. Without even spinning the chain! I simply smashed it! View attachment 1018998
> 
> 
> 
> So why am I posting these danger tree pics on a firewood scrounging thread? Because IMOP. Snags can,  but don't always. Make excellent firewood, and a lot of us harvest snags fir that particular reason!  That being said. When judging the soundness of a snag before felling. Never judge a book by its cover. There can be more underneath than meets the eye!
> BORE TEST IT FIRST!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I appreciate it. There is allot of standing dead ash here that needs to be treated similar. I appreciate the tips and the pictures.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> In the Felling industry. We call that specific method of back cut a "Post Cut"
> It is very common for us to "Post Up" two, three, four, or even more sometimes and push them all over at once with one tree as the "Driver". Most often when the timber is prodominantly leaning in the opposite way of the lead the timber needs to go. It saves a ton of time vs. setting a wedge in a standard back cut in every tree that is crippled to be pushed over, as there are no wedges to retrieve under burried timber once the drive is complete and all the timber is on the deck! It also saves a tremendous amount of energy vs. lifting them over one by one from beating wedges!  This type of felling can be very dangerous if a feller is inexperienced and must NEVER!!! be conducted in windy conditions!!! Each tree MUST!!! be posted up in a certain order! First you face your Driver. Then working out from your Driver, face and bore and ONLY!!! face and bore your crippler's! Then cut each of your bottom trigger straps as you work your way back twords your driver. Once you're back to your Driver. Execute your back cut, and let fly gentleman!!!  That's one of a few different methods of "driving" timber.
> 
> Crippling 10, 20, 30 or more is called a "Domino Drive". We've probably all seen domino drives on the internet, and I've seen (but never done one myself) up close and in person. IMOP it is unprofessional, unpredictable, and like playing with fire. In my professional opinion. Any thing over five or six is to much crippled timber to pay attention too and concentrate on gentleman!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I've seen a few drives of crippled trees, never heard them called post cuts, just the guys saying they crippled them.
A post cut in the tree service realm is a cut made on a limb to reduce the chance of "chairing"(although the limb is vertical), cut a small notch out of the bottom, reduce the sides to make three sides of the post, then cut from the top down(kinda like a coos bay/triangle cut but rectangle instead of a square).
As far as safety goes, many techniques have inherent risks, much like using a Dutchman or swinging, but no risk, no reward. With using the step/post cut I'm utilizing, I'm long gone from the stump when the tree is pulled, the biggest concern is a side lean or a strong wind breaking the hinge and the bypass wood .
Right after I dropped that last one this storm came thru, glad it was on the ground and I was bucking and limbing by then.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Good on ya Brett! Thanks fir explaining your work! 

I've actually also heard others call it a "strap cut".

We use the term "crippled" for any tree with enough wood removed at the stump that it is close to or at the point of felling. Like your step cut or our post cut, or a tree with a little back lean and standard felling cuts sitting on a wedge in the back cut and ready to fell, (or sitting on a hung up saw because a wedge wasn't set.) These are just a few examples of what we call "crippled" timber. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## svk

I was just thinking about it too… I have five kids and so far four have shown some interest in hunting. If I end up with four or five deer hunters and each of them need a couple, I’m gonna need a lot of deer rifles lol.

As I mentioned it’s one of my goals to have a rifle for every cartridge in each of the 30–06 family (so far I’m 2/6), .308 family (5/7), .30-30 family (2/5) and Remington rimless ie 30 Remington with is rimless 30-30 (1/4).

There’s others too that I find interesting but I should really complete the sets first


----------



## svk

This summer I went to Boone’s Fine Guns in Isle Minnesota. Reportedly they have the largest collection of Winchesters in the world. Not all of the Winchesters are on display unfortunately, many are in his private collection. 

I ended up finding two of my bucket list guns, a model 71 and also a .35 Whelen improved based on a Springfield action. They had a couple of nice 32 specials that I wanted to add to my collection but had already spent way too much on the bucket list guns lol

May take a ride down there after quarterly bonus time in a few weeks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> This summer I went to Boone’s Fine Guns in Isle Minnesota. Reportedly they have the largest collection of Winchesters in the world. Not all of the Winchesters are on display unfortunately, many are in his private collection.
> 
> I ended up finding two of my bucket list guns, a model 71 and also a .35 Whelen improved based on a Springfield action. They had a couple of nice 32 specials that I wanted to add to my collection but had already spent way too much on the bucket list guns lol
> 
> May take a ride down there after quarterly bonus time in a few weeks.


Boy I sure would like to get my paws on an original Winchester model 1901 I'll tell ya!


----------



## sean donato

North by Northwest said:


> Three of us , about to order my 3rd Gun Case .


Makes 4 of us, have a 32 gun safe filled to the brim no it doesn't have 32 guns in it either. Should have bought a bigger safe. The gun cabinet is "full" since the kids have taken an interest in shooting I got them both air rifles, so to make my life easy and not give them access to the rest of the guns, their "guns" go in the cabinet. Bb's and pellets just sit in the top of it. Fortunately they are both much too short to get up there lol.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> Tuned up the chain on my 260 this evening to brush out some hunting trails this weekend. Man this little saw rips! I've heard some of you folks mention that you've ported your 026's, 260's and 261's!
> I can only imagine!View attachment 1018988


2 saws that really perform well after a good woods porting are 260 Stihl & 346 xp brother !


----------



## husqvarna257

Never seen this but it is on craigslist. Not my thing but it is different
























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
623 Deep River Road
condition: *new*
delivery available
make / manufacturer: *Fire Woodbot*
model name / number: *Model 5730*
Fire Woodbot
Experience the Fastest Way to Spilt Wood
Approximately 16 Cords of Firewood on 10 Gallons of Fuel.
Model 5730, 5" Hydraulic Cylinder, Frame is 7" Tube x 5/8" Thick. 30" Stroke. 16 Second Cycle Time, 8 Seconds out 8 Seconds Back, Approximately 12 Pieces Per Minute. Making all manual firewood splitters and log splitters obsolete.

Fire Woodbot Specifications
Model 5730, 5″ Hydraulic Cylinder, Frame is 7″ Tube x 5/8″ Thick. 30″ Stroke. 16 Second Cycle Time, 8 Seconds out 8 Seconds Back, Approximately 12 Pieces Per Minute.

Fire Woodbot - $8,400.00 (starting at) w/ Quick Coupler $400 (additional fee and subject to change)


----------



## Philbert

husqvarna257 said:


> Never seen this but it is on craigslist.


Lots of those available, typically for use on skid steers. Can be a real help, especially with large diameter rounds.

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

One round stack finito! Finished about 5 ft tall. Figure there's 4+ facecord in there. One more and I'll be set for next year. Have to get the saw out for this next go, I'm out of rounds. Finally cooler so I feel like working on it. Chance of frost tomorrow


----------



## muddstopper

Bill G said:


> My second favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Old Men (1993) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Grumpy Old Men: Directed by Donald Petrie. With Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau, Ann-Margret, Burgess Meredith. A lifelong feud between two neighbors since childhood only gets worse when a new female neighbor moves across the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


If you want a good series, look up Still Game on netflix/bbc. 8 full seasons of Grumpy old men, you will laugh your ass off.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> May take a ride down there after quarterly bonus time in a few weeks.


Good thing you're not on one of those high pressure gun forums


----------



## tfp

A neighbour had some short rounds left in a pile after they had a tree cut down sometime in the last decade. Dirty, hollow, slightly punky, more crotches than barrels, and lots of big hairy spiders. By some miracle, no nails.


----------



## tfp

Cleaned up a wind blown Hill Gum (_Eucalyptus fasciculosa_) on a friend's property. 1 tank of fuel and one sharpen with my MS250. I never split green but I thought i'd give it another go. 3 to 6 hits with the maul compared to 1 to 3 for dead. No crotches or anything with a branch - maul almost rebounds into face.






Shot two feral pigs. Cut a load of narrow-leaf ironbark for my own personal stash. Good weekend.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was a nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! 

I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! 

My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Roosevelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  


I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. 

Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


----------



## djg james

Lucky ba$tard! And I'm talking about the bull elk.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! View attachment 1019279
> 
> I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! View attachment 1019280
> 
> My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Rosavelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  View attachment 1019273
> View attachment 1019281
> 
> I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. View attachment 1019282
> 
> Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


Wow! Nice work!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! View attachment 1019279
> 
> I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! View attachment 1019280
> 
> My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Rosavelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  View attachment 1019273
> View attachment 1019281
> 
> I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. View attachment 1019282
> 
> Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


Here’s a nice goat for ya Kk , ever feel like ur being followed down the trail by someone lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a nice goat for ya Kk , ever feel like ur being followed down the trail by someone lolView attachment 1019300
> View attachment 1019301
> View attachment 1019302


Awesome!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

FYI. The Roosevelt Elk on Afognak are recorded to be the largest Elk in the world! They are twice the size of Rocky Mountain Elk! Cows can reach over 1000lbs and Bulls have been weighed in at over 1300lbs. by ADF&G!  They can often be literally as big as a Moose!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> FYI. The Roosevelt Elk on Afognak are recorded to be the largest Elk in the world! They are twice the size of Rocky Mountain Elk! Cows can reach over 1000lbs and Bulls have been weighed in at over 1300lbs. by ADF&G!  They can often be literally as big as a Moose!


Any particular reason for unusual large size ? Feed or habitat or just genetic.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Any particular reason for unusual large size ? Feed or habitat or just genetic.


Excellent question! All of the above.Also Roosevelt Elk are simply a bigger species of Elk than their cousins the Rocky Mountain Elk. However, apparently the Rosie's on Afognak are the biggest of all the Roosevelt heard's found in North America. They were originally transplanted off The Olympic Peninsula from Washington state in the mid 1900's I believe.


----------



## MustangMike

KK, real nice stuff, but sounds like you are a day late and a dollar short for getting your bow permit!!!

Opportunity does not always knock twice!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! View attachment 1019279
> 
> I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! View attachment 1019280
> 
> My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Rosavelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  View attachment 1019273
> View attachment 1019281
> 
> I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. View attachment 1019282
> 
> Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


I always knew you were a stalker .
Great experience, and you didn't have to clean anything(except maybe your pants), or carry anything else out, except the weight of your jewels .


----------



## sean donato

Hey guys. Got the last of the last year logs cleaned up this week, with that came some much needed extra room in the driveway for more logs. But now I have to clean up around the wood shed so I can continue processing the this year logs.... it's a mess to say the least. 
Think it's time I build or get a grapple for the tractor. Would save me a bunch of time. 

On a lighter note one of the guys at worked looked me up today to ask if I wanted a few old saws he has. Had 2 terrible pictures of them lol. Pretty sure one is a homelight looks like something in the xl or xp series. The other one was blue too, but the gas and oil caps were at odd places i didn't recognize it. Asked him what he wanted for them and he said $20.00 each. Bought them from him. He's gonna stop by his moms place next week sometime and bring them in for me. Only caveat is he said I can't get rid of the homelight as it was his late father's prized position. So it at least will get added to the old saw shelf. I'll post up pictures when I get them.


----------



## North by Northwest

Kodiak Kid said:


> This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! View attachment 1019279
> 
> I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! View attachment 1019280
> 
> My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Rosavelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  View attachment 1019273
> View attachment 1019281
> 
> I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. View attachment 1019282
> 
> Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


Awesome Story brother !  Quick story , because my heart began to race , just reading your lead in to the pix's you took from 20 yds from that Elk .  8 yrs back I went on a moose hunt with friends & family up North of Chapleau Ontario . A place a former AS member Alley Yooper frequented & fished often . My Son & I travelled there with my former 1990 Ford Diesel Lariat F-250 with my 8' Overhead Camper on it , towing our sled trailer with 2 Yamaha 660 Grizzly Quads strapped down . We hunted for 4 days . We arrived late Thursday evening around 5 Pm . The other group of 4 friends had been there earlier , on Monday to establish shooting lanes & make calls & check for rubs & other sign . We arrived and no sooner were set up when 2 buddies showed up to advise us that 3 bulls & 2 cows , one with calf had been spotted . The other 2 friends were still out & had called to advise one Bull was down . I along with the eldest father of the 1st group headed out to help with the retrieval . I got there & saw that the Bull had been shot in a clear cut . The shot was 150 Yds . The young hunter said he was driving and saw some movement while on his quad . Stopped & glassed the area , Nothing ? Frustrated he went back to his quad , was about to mount his quad & place his rifle in the gun case . When he quickly looked back over his shoulder , he suddenly saw a young 5 yr old bull stand up broad side at at 200 yds from a 3 ' depression . He waited for 5 minutes until the Bull slowly strutted to within 150 yds & dropped him in his tracks. We gutted the animal & brought him out on a snowmobile trailer , to our base camp 5 miles further North for field dressing. & a few well earned Cordials. Later that evening at the fire pit , the other two group members , advised me of a Older Bull with one rack antler & palm missing , likely from the rut , following a mature Cow . They were located on a small pond basin & pasture 3 miles south east of camp . I has a bull tag & my Son had heard that the younger son of the other group had a cow tag . The next morning I drove the quad to with 1/2 mile of the pond . The frost was heavy on the ground and a brisk wind was blowing out of the North. The walk to the creek crossing into the pond was 300 yds and another 250 yds to the east pasture & basin around the pond which was 200 yds wide to 1/4 mile long , to the far west end. I was on the way in , when my Son radiod me to say he was at the other end of the pond . He further stated , he had picked up track of a single moose walking along the sand roadway into the pond & heading directly my way . I told him I would set up & make a few calls within 20 minutes . I reached the tree line and welcomed the wind break the tree line provided from the North wind . No sooner in the bush I heard crack , a small tree or branch breaking 50 yrs to my right ? I was 50 yds from walking out of the bush below the North west ridge where the noise had originated . I walked out to the fringe of the pasture 50 ' from the water and made 3 long calls . I had no sooner put away the birch bark call & I heard a calf bleat . I froze , slowly turned around & looked for a cow or calf in the tree line . Nothing ! I quickly ran to a small burnt out jack pine root structure . It resembled a WWII foxhole . In it immediately took out my binoculars , caught my breath and scanned behind me , again nothing visible within the nearby tree line . I checked my rifle , flipped off my scope caps from the Redfield & took the safety off the Remington 700 bolt action. 300 Mag. & heard another bleat of a calf behind me . At this point I also heard another crack directly in front of me but east at approx 200 yds , thankfull with the wind in my face . Suddenly the radio crackled , its was my son who said the Bull had left the road & was heading directly towards me & likely closing fast , perhaps reacting to my previous calls . I advised him of the action also behind me of a calf , perhaps with a cow . I pulled out my binoculars , scanned behind me again , nothing . Looked to my east nothing , picked up the binoculars & immediately saw a 5 yr old mature Bull missing one rack walk out onto the tundra grass around 100 yds east of me . I carefully picked up the 700 Remington , flicked off the safety & set the cross hairs for a lung heart shot . The BDL rang out & the 220 gr. Nozler did it's job . The bull turned , quartered & folded within 10 yds . The radio crackles again , was that you my Son questioned ? Yep , another bull down & only the 2nd day at camp I answered . We harvested the bull that afternoon , with the assistance of the other 4 members of the group , never did see the cow or hear the calf again that long weekend . However the next yr we did down a calf & young bull in the same vicinity , which may have been the same ghostly pair from the previous year . Both years were Miller Time Specials that I will never forget , that included close friends & family enjoying life & nature at its best brother ! Sorry for the not so short story , however , Al always liked a good hunting tale , rest in peace my friend your story's were unrivaled !


----------



## Be Stihl

Fished up a big red oak scrounge, I got to put about 5 tanks through the 400. Man do I love running this saw. Now to start splitting up the noodled quarters, now that’s work for colder weather. Should be good firewood for 2024.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Yeah 6x7 was definitely the man! He had a few more ladies then he could handle though. The 5x5 snuck in a little lady love a couple times! Good on him!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> KK, real nice stuff, but sounds like you are a day late and a dollar short for getting your bow permit!!!
> 
> Opportunity does not always knock twice!


The Elk tags on Afognak are all drawing permits. However, no worries because across the counter tags for rifle are offered after the draw season if the all the draw tags aren't filled. Witch happens most every year twords the end of the season. That heard was just one of many on the Island!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

North by Northwest said:


> Awesome Story brother !  Quick story , because my heart began to race , just reading your lead in to the pix's you took from 20 yds from that Elk .  5 yrs back I went on a moose hunt with friends & family up North of Chapleau Ontario . A place a former AS member Alley Yooper frequented & fished often . My Son & I travelled there with my former 1990 Ford Diesel Lariat F-250 with my 8' Overhead Camper towing our sled trailer with 2 Yamaha 660 Grizzly Quads strapped down . We hunted for 4 days . We arrived late Thursday evening around 5 Pm . The other group of 4 friends had been there earlier , on Monday to establish shooting lanes & make calls & track . We arrived and no sooner were set up when 2 buddies showed up to advise us of 3 bulls & 2 cows , one with calf had been spotted . The other 2 friends were still out & had called to advise one Bull was down . I along with the eldest father of the 1st group headed out to help with the retrieval . I got there & saw that the Bull had been shot in a clear cut . The shot was 150. Yds . The young hunter said he was driving and saw some movement while on his quad . Stopped & glassed the area . Nothing ? Frustrated he went back to his quad , was about to mount his quad & place his rifle in the gun case . When he quickly looked back over his shoulder he suddenly saw a young 5 yr old bull stand up broad side at at 200 yds from a 3 ' depression . He waited for 5 minutes until the Bull walked within 150 yrs & dropped him in his tracks. We gutted the animal & brought him out on a snowmobile trailer to our base camp 5 miles further North for field dressing. & a few Cordials . That evening at the fire pit , the other two group members , advised me of a Older Bull with one rack antler & palm missing , likely from the rut , following a mature Cow . They were located on a small pond basin & pasture 3 miles south east of camp . I has a bull tag & my Son had heard that the younger son of the other group had a cow tag . The next morning I drove the quad to with 1/2 mile of the pond . The frost was heavy on the ground and a brisk wind was blowing out of the North. The walk to the creek crossing into the pond was 300 ' and another 250 yrs to the east pasture & basin around the pond which was 200 yrs wide to 1/4 mile long to the far west end. I was on the way in when my Son radiod me to say he was at the other end of the pond . He further stated he had picked up track of a single moose walking along the sand roadway into the pond & heading directly my way . I told him I would set up & make a few calls within 20 minutes . I reached the tree line and welcomed the wind break the tree line provided from the North wind . No sooner in the bush I heard crack , a small tree or branch breaking 50 yrs to my right ? I was 50 yds from walking out of the bush below the North west ridge were the noise came from. I walked out to the fringe of the pasture 50 ' from the water and made 3 long calls . I had no sooner put away the birch bark call & I heard a calf bleat . I froze , slowly turned around & looked for a cow or calf in the tree line . Nothing ! I quickly ran to a small burnt out jack pine root structure . It resembled a WWII foxhole . In it immediately took out my binoculars , caught my breath and scanned behind me . I checked my rifle , took of my scope caps from the Redfield & took the safety off the Remington 700 bolt action. 300 Mag. & heard another bleat of a calf behind me . At this point I also heard another crack directly in front of me but east , approx 200 yds with the wind in my face . Suddenly the radio crack , its was my son who said the Bull had left the road & was heading directly towards me & likely closing fast . I advise him off the action also behind me of a calf , perhaps with a cow . I pulled out my binoculars , scanned behind me again , nothing . Looked to my east nothing , picked up the binoculars & immediately saw a 5 yr old mature Bull missing one rack walk out onto the tundra grass around 100 yds east of me . I carefully picked up the 700 Remington , flicked off the safety & set the cross hairs for a lung heart shot . The BDL rang out & the 220 Nozler did it's job . The bull turned , quartered & folded within 10 yds . The radio crackles , was that you my Son questioned ? Yep , another bull down & only the 2nd day at camp I answered . We harvested the bull that afternoon , with the assistance of the other 4 members of the group , never did see the cow or hear the calf again that long weekend . However the next yr we did down a calf & young bull in the same vicinity , which may have been the same ghostly pair from the previous year . Both years were Miller Time Specials that I will never forget , that included close friends & friends enjoying life & nature at its best brother ! Sorry for the not so short story. , however , Al always liked a good hunting tale , rest in peace my friend your story's were unrivaled !


I don't know about mine being unrivaled, because yours is a great story as well! IMOP, hunting is about so many different things other than just the harvest of the animal being hunted. As I've mentioned to you before, the memories last a lifetime! Especially when hunting with family!  Wether a trigger is squeezed and a tag is punched or not. The stories about our hunts remain in our hearts and minds and are told throughout the years to come. To other friends, family, or even sometimes just a passer by at the airport or pub that we will never see again! Good on ya!


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wether a trigger is squeezed and a tag is punched or not. The stories about our hunts remain in our hearts and minds and are told throughout the years to come. To other friends, family, or even sometimes just a passer by at the airport or pub that we will never see again! Good on ya!


That is why my Uncle (who taught my brother and I how to hunt, my Dad did not hunt) used to always tell us that TVs did not belong in a hunting cabin! Uncle Hank was a great storyteller, and we miss him a great deal. He used to be in hunting camp every year, and hunted with his Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag with open sights.

We fondly remember all the tales he used to tell, most all of which began "It was a cold and windy day ..."

He was a rugged Mtn man, and he and my Aunt backpacked hunting in the Adirondacks with nothing more than a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag. She also carried a Model 95, but hers was "fancy", a Griffin and Howe in 30-06 with a pistol grip stock and beavertail fore end. That was a real nice gun!

This is a pic of a drive-in campsite in the Adirondacks in the early 70s. My Uncle had his VW Thing, and my 67 Mustang is a 390 GTA with brushed aluminum interior and tilt away steering wheel, etc. I've never seen another one like it, I should have kept it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> That is why my Uncle (who taught my brother and I how to hunt, my Dad did not hunt) used to always tell us that TVs did not belong in a hunting cabin! Uncle Hank was a great storyteller, and we miss him a great deal. He used to be in hunting camp every year, and hunted with his Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag with open sights.
> 
> We fondly remember all the tales he used to tell, most all of which began "It was a cold and windy day ..."
> 
> He was a rugged Mtn man, and he and my Aunt backpacked hunting in the Adirondacks with nothing more than a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag. She also carried a Model 95, but hers was "fancy", a Griffin and Howe in 30-06 with a pistol grip stock and beavertail fore end. That was a real nice gun!
> 
> This is a pic of a drive-in campsite in the Adirondacks in the early 70s. My Uncle had his VW Thing, and my 67 Mustang is a 390 GTA with brushed aluminum interior and tilt away steering wheel, etc. I've never seen another one like it, I should have kept it.


Good stuff! All of it. Cool cool pics! 

Your Uncle sounds a lot like my father! A tarp, a sleeping bag, a knife, a pack frame, and a few shells in his pocket was pretty much all he needed in the woods. He, also like your uncle was a pretty rugged Mt. Man. In fact he had a homestead in the Yukon territory on Delay Lake in the early 70's way way out in the middle of the wilderness. Ten mile hike in from the nearest road, and the road itself was in the middle of nowhere  Built a small log cabin on his homestead with an axe and a few other simple hand tools. Definitely old school!  He sold the land and cabin to the Canadian Mounties in the early 90's. I was pretty bummed out to say the least! I was Stihl in high school and couldn't afford to buy it myself and I couldn't talk him into leaving it to me. He was in a bad way at the time and needed the coin. 

He had a long black beard too!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> That is why my Uncle (who taught my brother and I how to hunt, my Dad did not hunt) used to always tell us that TVs did not belong in a hunting cabin! Uncle Hank was a great storyteller, and we miss him a great deal. He used to be in hunting camp every year, and hunted with his Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag with open sights.
> 
> We fondly remember all the tales he used to tell, most all of which began "It was a cold and windy day ..."
> 
> He was a rugged Mtn man, and he and my Aunt backpacked hunting in the Adirondacks with nothing more than a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag. She also carried a Model 95, but hers was "fancy", a Griffin and Howe in 30-06 with a pistol grip stock and beavertail fore end. That was a real nice gun!
> 
> This is a pic of a drive-in campsite in the Adirondacks in the early 70s. My Uncle had his VW Thing, and my 67 Mustang is a 390 GTA with brushed aluminum interior and tilt away steering wheel, etc. I've never seen another one like it, I should have kept it.


Cool pics Mike.
We just saw a yellow Thing two days ago, most days we don't see a Thing lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> That is why my Uncle (who taught my brother and I how to hunt, my Dad did not hunt) used to always tell us that TVs did not belong in a hunting cabin! Uncle Hank was a great storyteller, and we miss him a great deal. He used to be in hunting camp every year, and hunted with his Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag with open sights.
> 
> We fondly remember all the tales he used to tell, most all of which began "It was a cold and windy day ..."
> 
> He was a rugged Mtn man, and he and my Aunt backpacked hunting in the Adirondacks with nothing more than a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag. She also carried a Model 95, but hers was "fancy", a Griffin and Howe in 30-06 with a pistol grip stock and beavertail fore end. That was a real nice gun!
> 
> This is a pic of a drive-in campsite in the Adirondacks in the early 70s. My Uncle had his VW Thing, and my 67 Mustang is a 390 GTA with brushed aluminum interior and tilt away steering wheel, etc. I've never seen another one like it, I should have kept it.


The 30-40 Craig!  Now that's an old school military and hunting cartridge that's probably killed over a million deer!  If my memory serves me correctly? The military replaced the 30-40 Craig when they adopted the 30-06 Springfield.


----------



## MustangMike

Close, the 30-03 was in there for a few years, then the 30-06. (03 and 06 referring to the year). 03 had a 220 grain round nose bullet. The 7 mm Mauser spitzer rounds embarrassed them, so the 06 had lighter spitzer bullets.

The 30-40 replaced the old 45-70 as our military cartridge.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> This evening I was riding my Mt Bike back to camp from checking on my boat that's moored about two miles out of camp in a tucked in cove protected from weather. As I was pedaling down the main line. I heard a bugle in the distance about half a mile away. I stopped my Mt bike and listened again. A few seconds later, another bugle. Now I had the animal pin pointed. I peddled quietly off the main line onto the spur road I heard the bull. I most always have field glasses with me. but not always my phone for a camera, but thus time I did have my phone! About a quarter mile down the spur I spotted a small bull and four cows. I thought to myself "Im going to try and pull off a stalk for some pics and viewing pleasure." I lay my bike down on the spur road and continue on foot the quarter mile to the Elk. They were slowly making there way to a small drainage on the other side of a knoll with a gravel pit at the base of it, and the weather gage was mine! Perfect! I slowly made my way the the bottom of the gravel pit. At the top was a nice quiet blanket of moss and a few stumps. It couldn't have been a better senerio for a good stalk! As I made it to the top of the gravel pit I got on my hands snd knee's in the moss snd continued slowly to the top of the knoll. Then I heard the Alfa again and this time he was close!!! As I was getting ready to crest. A spike stood up 20yrds away from me that I didn't even know was there! I couldn't believe he didn't bust me! Yes! I'm Stihl in the game! View attachment 1019279
> 
> I froze in my tracks behind a stump and slowly laid down. I heard the satellite spike mosy off. Just as I started up to the crest again right were the spike was. A 5x5 walked up! I'm not kidding! I cant make this chit up! 20yrds! View attachment 1019280
> 
> My heart is pounding at this point. The season is closed to rifle and I have no bow tag but the experience was just as fun hunting with a camera!  The 5x5 walked off also as I lie Stihl snapping photos. I crested shortly after and I couldn't believe my eyes! I snuck right up on a heard of 40 plus animals! Including a 6x7 Roosevelt Bull Elk at about 100yds in the middle of them all!  View attachment 1019273
> View attachment 1019281
> 
> I just laid there for probably 45 minutes watching through my Swaro's and taking videos and pictures of the magnificent animals as the cows talked to each other and the Alfa bugled for more females to join his harem until sunset. View attachment 1019282
> 
> Then I snuck back down to my Mt bike and left the heard in peace. Without them even knowing I was there!  It was truly awesome and I'll never forget the hunt that I shot an entire heard of elk with my cell phone!


WOW! ... almost as good as Alaska Daily....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Wow! Nice work!


wow, got here just in time...

i had heard this thread was in full-off topic stage, but see loads of firewood in the background!  those KK AK pix.... 

that and a donut goes well with a


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> *Excellent question! All of the above*.Also Roosevelt Elk are simply a bigger species of Elk than their cousins the Rocky Mountain Elk. However, apparently the Rosie's on Afognak are the biggest of all the Roosevelt heard's found in North America. They were originally transplanted off The Olympic Peninsula from Washington state in the mid 1900's I believe.


so says the AK prof! _glad u asked! _

 i don't think we read about that in Jr High and Washington State History class... maybe better blueberries in AK ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I always knew you were a stalker .
> Great experience, and you didn't have to clean anything(except maybe your pants), or carry anything else out, except the weight of your jewels .


i was wondering, too!? was that a bear on the path?  not wanting to change my pants, i prob would have changed direction... and in a hurry!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

North by Northwest said:


> Awesome Story brother !  _*Q*_*uick story *, because my heart began to race , just reading your lead in to the pix's you took from 20 yds from that Elk .  8 yrs back I went on a moose hunt with friends & family up North of Chapleau Ontario . A place a former AS member Alley Yooper frequented & fished often . My Son & I travelled there with my former 1990 Ford Diesel Lariat F-250 with my 8' Overhead Camper on it , towing our sled trailer with 2 Yamaha 660 Grizzly Quads strapped down . We hunted for 4 days . We arrived late Thursday evening around 5 Pm . The other group of 4 friends had been there earlier , on Monday to establish shooting lanes & make calls & check for rubs & other sign . We arrived and no sooner were set up when 2 buddies showed up to advise us that 3 bulls & 2 cows , one with calf had been spotted . The other 2 friends were still out & had called to advise one Bull was down . I along with the eldest father of the 1st group headed out to help with the retrieval . I got there & saw that the Bull had been shot in a clear cut . The shot was 150 Yds . The young hunter said he was driving and saw some movement while on his quad . Stopped & glassed the area , Nothing ? Frustrated he went back to his quad , was about to mount his quad & place his rifle in the gun case . When he quickly looked back over his shoulder , he suddenly saw a young 5 yr old bull stand up broad side at at 200 yds from a 3 ' depression . He waited for 5 minutes until the Bull slowly strutted to within 150 yds & dropped him in his tracks. We gutted the animal & brought him out on a snowmobile trailer , to our base camp 5 miles further North for field dressing. & a few well earned Cordials. Later that evening at the fire pit , the other two group members , advised me of a Older Bull with one rack antler & palm missing , likely from the rut , following a mature Cow . They were located on a small pond basin & pasture 3 miles south east of camp . I has a bull tag & my Son had heard that the younger son of the other group had a cow tag . The next morning I drove the quad to with 1/2 mile of the pond . The frost was heavy on the ground and a brisk wind was blowing out of the North. The walk to the creek crossing into the pond was 300 yds and another 250 yds to the east pasture & basin around the pond which was 200 yds wide to 1/4 mile long , to the far west end. I was on the way in , when my Son radiod me to say he was at the other end of the pond . He further stated , he had picked up track of a single moose walking along the sand roadway into the pond & heading directly my way . I told him I would set up & make a few calls within 20 minutes . I reached the tree line and welcomed the wind break the tree line provided from the North wind . No sooner in the bush I heard crack , a small tree or branch breaking 50 yrs to my right ? I was 50 yds from walking out of the bush below the North west ridge where the noise had originated . I walked out to the fringe of the pasture 50 ' from the water and made 3 long calls . I had no sooner put away the birch bark call & I heard a calf bleat . I froze , slowly turned around & looked for a cow or calf in the tree line . Nothing ! I quickly ran to a small burnt out jack pine root structure . It resembled a WWII foxhole . In it immediately took out my binoculars , caught my breath and scanned behind me , again nothing visible within the nearby tree line . I checked my rifle , flipped off my scope caps from the Redfield & took the safety off the Remington 700 bolt action. 300 Mag. & heard another bleat of a calf behind me . At this point I also heard another crack directly in front of me but east at approx 200 yds , thankfull with the wind in my face . Suddenly the radio crackled , its was my son who said the Bull had left the road & was heading directly towards me & likely closing fast , perhaps reacting to my previous calls . I advised him of the action also behind me of a calf , perhaps with a cow . I pulled out my binoculars , scanned behind me again , nothing . Looked to my east nothing , picked up the binoculars & immediately saw a 5 yr old mature Bull missing one rack walk out onto the tundra grass around 100 yds east of me . I carefully picked up the 700 Remington , flicked off the safety & set the cross hairs for a lung heart shot . The BDL rang out & the 220 gr. Nozler did it's job . The bull turned , quartered & folded within 10 yds . The radio crackles again , was that you my Son questioned ? Yep , another bull down & only the 2nd day at camp I answered . We harvested the bull that afternoon , with the assistance of the other 4 members of the group , never did see the cow or hear the calf again that long weekend . However the next yr we did down a calf & young bull in the same vicinity , which may have been the same ghostly pair from the previous year . Both years were Miller Time Specials that I will never forget , that included close friends & family enjoying life & nature at its best brother ! Sorry for the not so short story , however , Al always liked a good hunting tale , rest in peace my friend your story's were unrivaled !


i  that guy's quick, short stories....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah 6x7 was definitely the man!* He had a few more ladies then he could handle though*. The 5x5 snuck in a little lady love a couple times! Good on him!


hey KK! i doubt he would agree with you!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know about mine being unrivaled, because yours is a great story as well! IMOP, hunting is about so many different things other than just the harvest of the animal being hunted.* As I've mentioned to you before, the memories last a lifetime! Especially when hunting with family!*  Wether a trigger is squeezed and a tag is punched or not. The stories about our hunts remain in our hearts and minds and are told throughout the years to come. To other friends, family, or even sometimes just a passer by at the airport or pub that we will never see again! Good on ya!


i still remember the day my dad and i were on a steep wooded mtn side in OR. Hunting deer. maybe 7 or so. he said go that way, i'll go this way. big downed old gray trunk to get around... and as i started to head out... up popped a very BIG elk! scared the _ _ _ _! all but out of me...  no, not! i dont want to.....'

u want to come this way with me? yes-s.......

ok, then!....come on, we'll go this way....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sorry to hi-jack the thread... finally got off my tail yesterday. moved the pecan for smoking and cleaned up some scrounged oak. made a new wood pile, too. always in _clean-up_ mode! just some scrounge i drug in. i watched about 2 cords get hauled away day before. wood pickup month. ez stuff on curb. but, i had plenty and it was not cut and stacked... yet. ez to get behind on agendas... next step is a saw clean up and file kisses to its chain! fired right up. ran great. even handled the small stuff with ease!  
 







for me, since i don't have to heat thru cold months with wood, its about the fire! no wood, no fire. there is still several ez scrounges of oak to be had. one kiddie corner to me. a good wb or two, close. trim it, cut it and walk it home. no splitting req'd... my kinda firewood!   the smoke!! filled my immediate area of neighborhood couple times yesterday... London fog like.... guy asked me other day, so u do a lot of cooking? yes, i said


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry to hi-jack the thread... finally got off my tail yesterday. next step is a saw clean up and file kisses to its chain! fired right up. ran great. even handled the small stuff with ease!




my camp ops always call for the small stuff. once fire going, then post kindling need some small stuff. and at times need to feed the bigger stix or small chunks going cold. sometimes they just ash down. the small stuff is like gasoline... for the fire!

_'no wood, no fire!'_


----------



## JustJeff

The anatomy of a round stack.



Hardwood, lol 
Stacked some dry Poplar by the door for shoulder season

The universe telling me enough for the day. 
Dad's hatchet always accompanies me while splitting, kinda like he's there with me.


----------



## Lionsfan

I get dizzy just looking at that stack.


----------



## Vtrombly

Be Stihl said:


> Fished up a big red oak scrounge, I got to put about 5 tanks through the 400. Man do I love running this saw. Now to start splitting up the noodled quarters, now that’s work for colder weather. Should be good firewood for 2024.


That's a nice amount of wood there keep you busy for quite awhile.


----------



## Vtrombly

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry to hi-jack the thread... finally got off my tail yesterday. moved the pecan for smoking and cleaned up some scrounged oak. made a new wood pile, too. always in _clean-up_ mode! just some scrounge i drug in. i watched about 2 cords get hauled away day before. wood pickup month. ez stuff on curb. but, i had plenty and it was not cut and stacked... yet. ez to get behind on agendas... next step is a saw clean up and file kisses to its chain! fired right up. ran great. even handled the small stuff with ease!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1019627
> View attachment 1019628
> View attachment 1019629
> View attachment 1019630
> 
> 
> for me, since i don't have to heat thru cold months with wood, its about the fire! no wood, no fire. there is still several ez scrounges of oak to be had. one kiddie corner to me. a good wb or two, close. trim it, cut it and walk it home. no splitting req'd... my kinda firewood!   the smoke!! filled my immediate area of neighborhood couple times yesterday... London fog like.... guy asked me other day, so u do a lot of cooking? yes, i said


Does it ever get cold enough there that you have a fire in the house for heat?


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> FYI. The Roosevelt Elk on Afognak are recorded to be the largest Elk in the world! They are twice the size of Rocky Mountain Elk! Cows can reach over 1000lbs and Bulls have been weighed in at over 1300lbs. by ADF&G!  They can often be literally as big as a Moose!


Never knew this


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That is why my Uncle (who taught my brother and I how to hunt, my Dad did not hunt) used to always tell us that TVs did not belong in a hunting cabin! Uncle Hank was a great storyteller, and we miss him a great deal. He used to be in hunting camp every year, and hunted with his Model 95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag with open sights.
> 
> We fondly remember all the tales he used to tell, most all of which began "It was a cold and windy day ..."
> 
> He was a rugged Mtn man, and he and my Aunt backpacked hunting in the Adirondacks with nothing more than a tarp and a 2 person sleeping bag. She also carried a Model 95, but hers was "fancy", a Griffin and Howe in 30-06 with a pistol grip stock and beavertail fore end. That was a real nice gun!
> 
> This is a pic of a drive-in campsite in the Adirondacks in the early 70s. My Uncle had his VW Thing, and my 67 Mustang is a 390 GTA with brushed aluminum interior and tilt away steering wheel, etc. I've never seen another one like it, I should have kept it.


Great photos!


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Boys and I limited out on ducks this morning. Wet dreary day but spirits are high. Will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I get dizzy just looking at that stack.


How about these .
Couple cord each my buddy said. 

Same buddy on the tractor with his homemade splitter, I was driving his Kioti tractor back to the barn.



He said he can move half a face cord in the bucket of the Kioti with the rack. He has an echo batter saw and an efco saw too.
Helped split and load/unload 2.5 cord that was already bucked, it went to another friend of ours. It was all from tops left over from his timber sale this spring, he's 81yrs old, real go getter and an all around great guy. It was a nice day.


----------



## Be Stihl

501Maico said:


> Snake was on the gravel floor next to a metal wall so I chose .22 bird shot. It almost vaporized its head but it was close range.
> 
> View attachment 1015472


I like them, when they have no head!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The day started out cloudy and quite cool, but it improved as the day went on. This afternoon my buddy came over and we went to the woods, to skid/cut firewood. Once there, we worked on a couple nice firewood trees that I had cut down some time ago, and I've been working my way on through them a load at a time.







As you can see, a couple of the stems were pretty big,






and once we had enough for a load skid out, we started cutting them up,






There's a huge amount of firewood in those big stems, you can see how I used my pallet forks to keep the log from rolling toward my buddy,






With everything cut to length, it made a decent load,






So, I hooked the wagon to my tractor, and we headed home,






We will split it another day!

SR


----------



## Trailsawyer

Kodiak Kid said:


> The 30-40 Craig!  Now that's an old school military and hunting cartridge that's probably killed over a million deer!  If my memory serves me correctly? The military replaced the 30-40 Craig when they adopted the 30-06 Springfield.


The '95 Winchester in 30-40 Krag was replaced with the 30-03, also in the 95 Winchester. My father-in-law hunted most of his life with the 30-03 version. I inherited his rifle, but have not hunted with it. A couple years ago I was able to acquire a 95 carbine in 30 ARMY, (30-40 Krag), which I hope to use for deer this fall.
Our deer hunting trips usually include cutting a load of firewood in the afternoons!


----------



## MustangMike

You are able to shoot 30-06 in a 30-03, but not vice versa. The shell length for a 30-03 is 2.54, but only 2.494 for a 30-06.

Other than the shell length and weight bullet, they are the same. They both should have 1 in 10 twist.


----------



## Trailsawyer

MustangMike said:


> You are able to shoot 30-06 in a 30-03, but not vice versa. The shell length for a 30-03 is 2.54, but only 2.494 for a 30-06.
> 
> Other than the shell length and weight bullet, they are the same. They both should have 1 in 10 twist.


Good information! I have never seen any 30-03 ammo, but I do know that it was developed with a 220 grain bullet. 
Interestingly, the 30-03 marked 95 that I have was made in 1926! Apparently, it was common for Winchester to use "old stock" parts back in the "early" days..... There are no records available to confirm if the 03 barrel was original to my rifle!


----------



## GrizG

I'm hunting with this this season... Just shy of 5 feet long!


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> I'm hunting with this this season..


I presume only in nice weather! Beautiful gun though.

I have a traditional cap and ball I made from a kit. I don't hunt with it anymore as my in-line CVA is far more reliable. I've harvested several deer with the in-line, both during the Putnam shotgun season and the special MZ season that follows.

The MZ gives you a great opportunity to spend more time in the woods when there is less hunting pressure, and the deer are trying to return to normal.

In NY you get 2 extra tags, one is for antlerless only but the other is for either sex. It is a great opportunity to put meat in the freezer if you have not scored during the regular season.


----------



## JustJeff

Promised my wife I wouldn't do wood today but work on the basement reno instead... She had to run an errand so I brought a couple loader buckets of campfire wood inside because it's supposed to rain for a few days and we have a camping weekend planned. Also probably peed off the neighbors when I lit the pile of bark and chips from around the splitter. It smoked pretty much for an hour before it really took off. Uh oh, wife's just came back....I'll be in the basement


----------



## MustangMike

Trailsawyer said:


> the 30-03 marked 95 that I have was made in 1926! Apparently, it was common for Winchester to use "old stock" parts back in the "early" days.


This was a very common practice. Also remember the time period, America was just transitioning from black powder and hunting with the 45-70 etc., and virtually all hunting rifles had open sights. Scopes were very expensive, difficult to mount and often unreliable (not weatherproof).

Modern bullet development had not yet taken place, so if you wanted to hunt large, big game, you went with the 220 grain round nose bullet. Also, since it would also shoot 30-06, there was not much downside to it.

As a side note, Roosevelt's son took a 95 in 30-03 on their famous African Safari (along with 3 others chambered in 405).

The 150 grain spitzer bullets first chambered for the 06 were light for large game. Subsequently, 180 grain (and then 165 grain) would become more popular weights.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Promised my wife I wouldn't do wood today but work on the basement reno instead... She had to run an errand so I brought a couple loader buckets of campfire wood inside because it's supposed to rain for a few days and we have a camping weekend planned. Also probably peed off the neighbors when I lit the pile of bark and chips from around the splitter. It smoked pretty much for an hour before it really took off. Uh oh, wife's just came back....I'll be in the basement
> View attachment 1019793
> View attachment 1019794


Do you have a back blower, a little oxygen goes a long way  .


----------



## SS396driver

Well she’s looking more like a truck everyday 




Ohh and this guy is still hanging out here . This year I have everything ready bow crossbow rifle all ready for their respective seasons 
View attachment IMG_2695.MOV


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I presume only in nice weather! Beautiful gun though.
> 
> I have a traditional cap and ball I made from a kit. I don't hunt with it anymore as my in-line CVA is far more reliable. I've harvested several deer with the in-line, both during the Putnam shotgun season and the special MZ season that follows.
> 
> The MZ gives you a great opportunity to spend more time in the woods when there is less hunting pressure, and the deer are trying to return to normal.
> 
> In NY you get 2 extra tags, one is for antlerless only but the other is for either sex. It is a great opportunity to put meat in the freezer if you have not scored during the regular season.


I've hunted with single shot rifles and 2-shot shotguns for decades... with focus on the hunt more than the shooting. I like the aesthetics of those types of guns too... This flintlock takes those preferences to another level and is far more interesting and meaningful to me than any other gun could be.


----------



## SS396driver

Wood just magically appears  
View attachment IMG_4691.MOV

View attachment IMG_4687.MOV


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Wood just magically appears
> View attachment 1019817
> 
> View attachment 1019818


You're doing it all wrong  .


----------



## wvlogger

Living in West Virginia I just load the saws and go ride I usually do pretty good


----------



## Be Stihl

Sierra_rider said:


> Congrats on the purchase...I love my 400. It's my "go to" saw for a lot of stuff.


Will it pull a 25” in hardwood well? I’ve ran it with the 20” and I would be a little disappointed if a 25” took the wind out of it. It seems really strong and I am getting used to that, but I would like more reach for my aging back.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I did manage to fill my "self-unloading" trailer with cherry from slabs off my BSM,







They still need to be run through the splitter though.

SR


----------



## Be Stihl

farmer steve said:


> You'll like the 400. It will wake up after 8-10 tanks of fuel. I use mine a lot for noodling.


Wake up, shoot it’s alive and kicking already but I did modify the muffler before starting it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Bill G said:


> What a difference a few short years make. Back then we embraced national pride and unity . Today we embraced and pander to those that take a knee when the National Anthem is


I


Vtrombly said:


> Its like the twilight zone....If you asked me in high school if I ever thought this would happen id say your crazy. All I know is I want the T shirt when all this is over.


If we can afford them!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Will it pull a 25” in hardwood well? I’ve ran it with the 20” and I would be a little disappointed if a 25” took the wind out of it. It seems really strong and I am getting used to that, but I would like more reach for my aging back.


The only hardwood I ever cut is oak, mine does alright as long as it's still a green tree. The dead standing stuff isn't the best, but it's really hard with any saw. I'm mostly cutting conifers, using a 28" lw bar.


----------



## Lionsfan

Sierra_rider said:


> The only hardwood I ever cut is oak, mine does alright as long as it's still a green tree. The dead standing stuff isn't the best, but it's really hard with any saw. I'm mostly cutting conifers, using a 28" lw bar.


I saw in some of your previous posts that you have a couple 372xp's in your fleet. How does your 400 compare to them, weight wise and power wise? I tossed one of the 400's around at our local ACE hardware when they first came out, but that was just a bone dry powerhead with no bar and chain.


----------



## farmer steve

Going from the gun thread to an oil thread. @svk . My buddy bought a gallon of the cam2 bar oil today. In researching it we found an old thread about you using it. Just wondering if you have any more input on it? $6.99 a gallon at rural king now. Thanks. OK, back to guns fellas.


----------



## sean donato

Be Stihl said:


> Will it pull a 25” in hardwood well? I’ve ran it with the 20” and I would be a little disappointed if a 25” took the wind out of it. It seems really strong and I am getting used to that, but I would like more reach for my aging back.


No issues with a 24" bar in oak,locust or walnut with mine today. Its not a saw you can lean on like a 90cc saw, but it handles it well imo. Wouldn't want to go any bigger with it in hard wood.


----------



## sean donato

Be Stihl said:


> Wake up, shoot it’s alive and kicking already but I did modify the muffler before starting it.


They wake up a good bit after a few tanks of fuel is through them.


----------



## bob kern

Fs you have to get with the program!!! We Never stray off topic here!!


----------



## North by Northwest

bob kern said:


> Fs you have to get with the program!!! We Never stray off topic here!!


Topic ? ....Topic ? ...we got a Topic ?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Lionsfan said:


> I saw in some of your previous posts that you have a couple 372xp's in your fleet. How does your 400 compare to them, weight wise and power wise? I tossed one of the 400's around at our local ACE hardware when they first came out, but that was just a bone dry powerhead with no bar and chain.


I've got a couple of 044s and a de-stratoed 372xt, so it's a bit heavier than a 372oe. As far as weights, the 400 is significantly lighter than all of those saws...the 400 is 15lb, 11.4 Oz. 044 is 17lb 2.2 Oz, and the 372xt is 17lb, 10oz. All are wrap handle models with large falling dogs.

As far as the power, the stock 400 felt stronger than a stock 044/440 across the rpm range. I had ported/machined/de-stratoed the 372 before I ever got the 400, so I never did an accurate comparison between them. I suspect the 400 would be stronger on mid-top power compared to a stock saw and might give up a bit of low end torque.

As it stands right now, I did minor port and machine work to the 400, and it's close to the modded XT in torque...the XT isn't nearly as snappy as the 400 though. Some of the torque difference can be explained with porting #'s I went with in either saw. I like the modded 400 as a smaller medium sized falling saw. It has no problem with the 28", and the responsive power is awesome to limb with.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> You are able to shoot 30-06 in a 30-03, but not vice versa. The shell length for a 30-03 is 2.54, but only 2.494 for a 30-06.
> 
> Other than the shell length and weight bullet, they are the same. They both should have 1 in 10 twist.


Good stuff! I didn't know that. Now I'm glad I do.


----------



## wvlogger

Be Stihl said:


> Will it pull a 25” in hardwood well? I’ve ran it with the 20” and I would be a little disappointed if a 25” took the wind out of it. It seems really strong and I am getting used to that, but I would like more reach for my aging back.


It will pull a 25” great I retired my 440 after I got my 400


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> You are able to shoot 30-06 in a 30-03, but not vice versa. The shell length for a 30-03 is 2.54, but only 2.494 for a 30-06.
> 
> Other than the shell length and weight bullet, they are the same. They both should have 1 in 10 twist.


I never heard of the 30-03 either. I used to own a sporterized Krag years ago. It didn't fit into my line of collecting and sold it.


----------



## MustangMike

I still love my 10mm 044, but is sees a lot less use since I got my 2 ported 462s (20" + 24").

If I want a 28" bar I go to my ported hybrid, and I generally use my ported 261 (18" 3/8) for liming.

Unless I'm milling or a chain gets rocked I likely would never "want" for anything more than those 4 saws, unless I'm noodling large rounds with my ported 660!


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Going from the gun thread to an oil thread. @svk . My buddy bought a gallon of the cam2 bar oil today. In researching it we found an old thread about you using it. Just wondering if you have any more input on it? $6.99 a gallon at rural king now. Thanks. OK, back to guns fellas.


I wish I had a Rural King in Mass.


----------



## JimR

A few years back I took down a nice 10 inch Cherry tree with my Bushmaster Varminter. I don't recall how long it took or how many trigger pulls.


----------



## bob kern

Do ya need us to get you in a good saw friend??? Lololol that's an expensive way to cut wood!


----------



## MustangMike

Here are some pics of my Dad with his 03 when he was in the reserves prior to WW II, the other guy was the Company Commander.

FYI, the 30-03 was initially loaded with a 220 grain round nose bullet at 2,300 FPS, as compared to the Krag 220 grain load at 2,000 FPS.

In response to the increased effectiveness of Mauser spitzer bullets, the military went to a 150 grain spitzer bullet at 2,800 FPS in 1906 (hence the 30-06).

In 1926 they further modified things going with a 174 grain spitzer bullet that carried better than the 150 grain bullet.

The 06 would stay in service until the introduction of the 308 in 1952.


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> I've hunted with single shot rifles and 2-shot shotguns for decades... with focus on the hunt more than the shooting. I like the aesthetics of those types of guns too... This flintlock takes those preferences to another level and is far more interesting and meaningful to me than any other gun could be.


Nice.

I only hunt grouse with a single shot or double. Ducks on the other hand, I use an auto although I would love to find a long barreled side by side...tradition.

I still have trouble switching triggers on SXS when wingshooting ducks.


----------



## svk

wvlogger said:


> Living in West Virginia I just load the saws and go ride I usually do pretty good View attachment 1019862
> View attachment 1019863


My goodness you have my twin truck but with no rust!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Here are some pics of my Dad with his 03 when he was in the reserves prior to WW II, the other guy was the Company Commander.
> 
> FYI, the 30-03 was initially loaded with a 220 grain round nose bullet at 2,300 FPS, as compared to the Krag 220 grain load at 2,000 FPS.
> 
> In response to the increased effectiveness of Mauser spitzer bullets, the military went to a 150 grain spitzer bullet at 2,800 FPS in 1906 (hence the 30-06).
> 
> In 1926 they further modified things going with a 174 grain spitzer bullet that carried better than the 150 grain bullet.
> 
> The 06 would stay in service until the introduction of the 308 in 1952.


I've said it before but you sure have strong genetics on your dad's side....one look and there's no doubt that Matt's kids are his great grandchildren!


----------



## svk

Speaking of guns and bear stories…



One wonders if bear number one got him before succumbing to injuries? Or if a second bear came along and got him while he was skinning the first one?

My dad hunted with this Guide in the late 70s. Legendary Kodiak guides Pinnell and Talifson.


----------



## Squareground3691

svk said:


> Speaking of guns and bear stories…
> View attachment 1020007
> View attachment 1020008
> 
> One wonders if bear number one got him before succumbing to injuries? Or if a second bear came along and got him while he was skinning the first one?
> 
> My dad hunted with this Guide in the late 70s. Legendary Kodiak guides Pinnell and Talifson.


Great article.


----------



## MustangMike

I knew I should not have done it, but I had to. I did not want to shoot the 2nd 30-06 in Ruger American Rifle that I got because I am supposed to convert it to 338-06, but my grandson took his 1st deer with my other 06 so I know he is going to want to use it, so I just had to sight this one in for my use.

It is not even broken in, just the 2nd time to the range and has it has less than a box of shells fired (even after today). Using virgin brass, 165 grain Remington bulk bullets (usually not the most accurate) and 57 grains of IMR 4350 (my old Nosler manual claims that is the most accurate load) it fired a 3 shot 1" group, then I moved the scope "on target" and fired two more ... they were only 3/8" apart!

This gun may have just saved itself; I may have to search for another doner gun for my barrel (which is on order, but months away).


----------



## SS396driver

Stacked the first load and now on to the second . Little deceiving the ceiling is 8 ft and it’s on two pallets so almost 8 ft .


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> Great article.


Or he shot the bear which really pissed him off and the bear got him too. Then they both got eaten by other bears.


----------



## Be Stihl

svk said:


> On topic question: Wonder what kind of wood they burn in ****hole countries?


I burn ash, maple, oak, hickory, locust and poplar. Does that count?


----------



## Be Stihl

singinwoodwackr said:


> Heck…that’s a cheating MM
> a real one is when you hack away at it then try to booger weld a piece of pipe over your screwups, grind the “welds” so they don’t look too bad and then paint it


Well I did booger up the tig welds a bit as I was in a hurry cause I was doing it on the clock.


----------



## Be Stihl

Sierra_rider said:


> Since I know @Kodiak Kid is an aficionado of 1122 series Stihls, I just finished building an 064 for someone. New oem top end, ported and machined by yours truly. Exhaust mods, had to cut a new keyway into the flywheel, had to machine a spacer for an 066 brake flag...way more went into it than I originally planned on doing, started as a box of parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's loud lol:


Nice work that spacer for the chain brake looks great.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Nice work that spacer for the chain brake looks great.



Thanks. It was one of the minor details on that build, but one of my favorite little mods I did on that saw. Wrap handle 064 brake flags are as rare as hen's teeth, so it let me use an 066/660 flag. I didn't have any aluminum tubing, so that was actually cut from a block of aluminum using the 4 jaw on the lathe.


----------



## delooper

This year I got all our firewood from the local cemetery. They were clearing out some trees for new plots, and had a "free wood" sign up for months. My wife walks our dog through there most days and spotted the wood. Oak, arbutus (madrone), cedar and a little birch, alder and some sort of fruit tree -- likely plum.

We recently put a high-efficiency wood-burning stove in downstairs. Does it ever produce heat.


----------



## sean donato

Got the wife's nesting boxes built for her chickens today. Added the solar light to the coop as well. Between that and cleaning up it pretty much burned the day away. Onto finishing up the inside of the chimney and getting the load of wood from my dad's the other day bucked and split tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get back over to mom and dad's for another load of logs tomorrow evening. Then it's back to work Wednesday.
Edit:forgot to add pic of the boxes!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I knew I should not have done it, but I had to. I did not want to shoot the 2nd 30-06 in Ruger American Rifle that I got because I am supposed to convert it to 338-06, but my grandson took his 1st deer with my other 06 so I know he is going to want to use it, so I just had to sight this one in for my use.
> 
> It is not even broken in, just the 2nd time to the range and has it has less than a box of shells fired (even after today). Using virgin brass, 165 grain Remington bulk bullets (usually not the most accurate) and 57 grains of IMR 4350 (my old Nosler manual claims that is the most accurate load) it fired a 3 shot 1" group, then I moved the scope "on target" and fired two more ... they were only 3/8" apart!
> 
> This gun may have just saved itself; I may have to search for another doner gun for my barrel (which is on order, but months away).


Is that barrel specific to the American model?


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Is that barrel specific to the American model?


Yes. But I can always look for another one! Really hate to ruin any good shooter.

I always remember the true story of a guy that had a freaky good running 396 Chevelle, but he needed more. So, he sold the 396 motor to get a 427 ... and the car was slower!

Gun #2 has a tighter chamber than gun #1. I have some used "full length sized brass" that fit fine in gun #1, but if you try to shoot them in gun #2 you really have to force the bolt. If I keep them both, I'll get a 2nd full length sizing die and adjust it for gun #2.

For gun #2 I just ran some virgin Winchester brass through a Lee Neck Sizing die. After shooting, I ran the 6 fired rounds through the neck sizer again, so now they are fireformed to the gun. I loaded them with my TTSX bullets, and we will see how they shoot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Speaking of guns and bear stories…
> View attachment 1020007
> View attachment 1020008
> 
> One wonders if bear number one got him before succumbing to injuries? Or if a second bear came along and got him while he was skinning the first one?
> 
> My dad hunted with this Guide in the late 70s. Legendary Kodiak guides Pinnell and Talifson.


Bill Pinnell and Morris Talifson are the two most famous and successful Brown Bear Guides to ever hunt Kodiak Bear! "The Last of the Brown Bear Men" Many people don't know it, but they were also gay! Dosen't fit the usual Brown Bear Guide stereotype now dose it? 

P.S I'm Just Say'n.I'm not gay bashing here!!!


----------



## tfp

Splitting and stacking some Stringybark. I was gonna have a separate pile for some white cypress pine kindling, but I tried something a little fancy instead.


----------



## farmer steve

Talked to Dad yesterday. He told me the logger was at the farm and marked 61 oak trees for removal. Looks like game on for some firewood cutting.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers,

Not sure if this is techically a scrounge or not but I but up the remaining bonfire poles I had lying around at home. Looks like the community bonfire I've done in recent years is a thing of the past, so the 'reject' poles became firewood. Nothing to write home about but good enough to post for blokes on the interweb you've never met.







All dry and all peppermint so though it looks a bit second hand, it'll burn just fine in what remains of our burning season.


----------



## Cowboy254

tfp said:


> Splitting and stacking some Stringybark. I was gonna have a separate pile for some white cypress pine kindling, but I tried something a little fancy instead.
> 
> View attachment 1020189



Did you tell the missus you did it just for her? Chicks love that stuff.


----------



## SimonHS

Cowboy254 said:


> Looks like the community bonfire I've done in recent years is a thing of the past



What happened?

Will you do your own bonfire, just for family and friends?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Yes. But I can always look for another one! Really hate to ruin any good shooter.
> 
> I always remember the true story of a guy that had a freaky good running 396 Chevelle, but he needed more. So, he sold the 396 motor to get a 427 ... and the car was slower!
> 
> Gun #2 has a tighter chamber than gun #1. I have some used "full length sized brass" that fit fine in gun #1, but if you try to shoot them in gun #2 you really have to force the bolt. If I keep them both, I'll get a 2nd full length sizing die and adjust it for gun #2.
> 
> For gun #2 I just ran some virgin Winchester brass through a Lee Neck Sizing die. After shooting, I ran the 6 fired rounds through the neck sizer again, so now they are fireformed to the gun. I loaded them with my TTSX bullets, and we will see how they shoot.


I totally understand your thinking… You never want to mess with a good thing.

Maybe just hold onto the barrel? And another gun will come along?


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bill Pinnell and Morris Talifson are the two most famous and successful Brown Bear Guides to ever hunt Kodiak Bear! "The Last of the Brown Bear Men" Many people don't know it, but they were also gay! Dosen't fit the usual Brown Bear Guide stereotype now dose it?
> 
> P.S I'm Just Say'n.I'm not gay bashing here!!!


Well that’s very interesting!

I have both of Marvin Clark’s books and I think I’m going to start reading one soon if I can find it in the garage.

Never heard that part though… And I’ve read about them on some online forms as well.

Assuming thing that they were together for most of their lives that they were… A couple?


----------



## svk

My youngest son who is really into guns was asking me about all the guns I’ve owned over the years and I told them of all the ones that I’ve had and sold. He doesn’t understand why I would sell a gun. I said one thing that will cause me to sell a gun immediately is a centerfire rifle that doesn’t shoot accurately. I don’t have the time to screw around with trying to fix all of the small issues to make it to the right so I’d rather just take a small loss on a trade in and move on.

I’ve also had a few shotguns that shot blatantly low and moved those along too.


----------



## MustangMike

KK, you are reminding me of an old joke about moving to Alaska we used to tell!

Come to think of it, we had bad jokes about almost everything!


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> I don’t have the time to screw around with trying to fix all of the small issues to make it to the right so I’d rather just take a small loss on a trade in and move on.


I have changed scopes, bedded actions, free floated barrels and had trigger work done. Have also "played" with different bullets/loads/cartridge length.

Most of the time I can resolve the problem, but not always.

Usually if I sell a gun, it is to buy another that I want more.

I am reluctant to play with any gun that shoots well, and the same goes for any saw that runs well. Better to leave well enough alone than to screw things up!

That said, I can't leave stuff alone that I don't think is up to par! I started getting saws ported by others when my 044 would outrun my 046! Professional porting resolved that issue fast! (Thanks to Bret, AKA Spenser Paving). I remember marveling at how well that 046 would pull a 28" bar in Oak.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I have changed scopes, bedded actions, free floated barrels and had trigger work done. Have also "played" with different bullets/loads/cartridge length.
> 
> Most of the time I can resolve the problem, but not always.
> 
> Usually if I sell a gun, it is to buy another that I want more.
> 
> I am reluctant to play with any gun that shoots well, and the same goes for any saw that runs well. Better to leave well enough alone than to screw things up!
> 
> That said, I can't leave stuff alone that I don't think is up to par! I started getting saws ported by others when my 044 would outrun my 046! Professional porting resolved that issue fast! (Thanks to Bret, AKA Spenser Paving). I remember marveling at how well that 046 would pull a 28" bar in Oak.


I've got one rifle that has been a problem... A mid-60s vintage Ruger .44 Carbine. I finally figured out that the problem is the jacketed bullets for .44 magnums today are too small for the .44 magnum rifles of that vintage. SAAMI bullet diameters are .429 for pistols but .432 for rifles (groove .429 and .431 respectively). I cleaned up all the gun issues with little effect. I tried a bunch of different bullets and powder charges but that gun remains a 40-50 yard gun for whitetails and nothing more. Anyone know who makes a rifle spec jacketed bullet? Lead isn't too good in a gas operated gun!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Well that’s very interesting!
> 
> I have both of Marvin Clark’s books and I think I’m going to start reading one soon if I can find it in the garage.
> 
> Never heard that part though… And I’ve read about them on some online forms as well.
> 
> Assuming thing that they were together for most of their lives that they were… A couple?


 From what I understand of what some of the old timers around Kodiak told me. Yes they were a couple. Although they themselves didn't mention it to people. Morris did 90% of the guiding and Pinnell did all the house keeping, cooking at base camp, (an old shut down cannery), book work, logistics, and some guiding. Bill also often wore a dress whet he went to town for supplies. 

No matter to me. Dosent change the fact that they were nice people and top of the line Brown Bear Guides!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> My youngest son who is really into guns was asking me about all the guns I’ve owned over the years and I told them or all the ones that I’ve had and sold. He doesn’t understand why I would sell a gun. I said one thing that will cause me to sell a gun immediately is a centerfire rifle that doesn’t shoot accurately. I don’t have the time to screw around with trying to fix all of the small issues to make it to the right so I’d rather just take a small loss on a trade in and move on.
> 
> I’ve also had a few shotguns that shot blatantly low and moved those along too.


I had the same issue with a Mosin nagant I bought. Thought I'd pull a brittish with it like my dad did back in the day. Had the barrel cut to 24" re crowned, then had it set in a synthetic stock, pillar blocked and beded, scope rail mounted and a timney drop in trigger. I topped it with a Simmons 4-12x50 scope. (Yeah I know junk scope) took it to the range and managed 2" groups free hand. Good enough for deer. Took it hunting that year and missed a doe. Not once or twice but 3 times. She never even spooked once. The third time I missed I literally threw the gun out of the stand I was so mad. It sat in the cabinet ever till my younger brother showed some interest in it. Told him he could have it. He did a bunch of work to it and it still shoots like crap. Tossed a few different scopes on it, tried a different scope mount ect. Some guns are just lemons.


----------



## sean donato

Finally got the wall thimble in for the chimney. I had to fabricate a tin shield as the one it came with was short by 7 inches. Nice thing about this set up, is this outer shield can go straight against wood as it encases a section of triple walled stainless pipe in the middle of it. So my sloppy hole in the block I filled up with spray foam. Now I just need to cut new holes in my tin wall covering to match the new much bigger hole I put in the wall and all is good.


----------



## sean donato

Well this part went faster then I expected.
Done! 
Crappy part is now I have a goofy adapter that goes into the stainless pipe, that's black pipe. I may run and get stainless pipe to go from the furnace to the chimney. The book says to run a double walled stainless or single walled black pipe from the furnace to the thimble. Don't know what the difference between stainless single and black pipe single wall would be.


----------



## Cowboy254

SimonHS said:


> What happened?
> 
> Will you do your own bonfire, just for family and friends?



Can't get insurance for it anymore unfortunately, lest little Aiden, Jayden or Brayden gets a cinder in his eye and his parents sue (which incidentally is rare in Australia). So now everyone gets nothing. 

Didn't mind doing it even though I have no heavy machinery so it was a lot of manual labour but now I get more fishing time I guess.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> From what I understand of what some of the old timers around Kodiak told me. Yes they were a couple. Although they themselves didn't mention it to people. Morris did 90% of the guiding and Pinnell did all the house keeping, cooking at base camp, (an old shut down cannery), book work, logistics, and some guiding. Bill also often wore a dress whet he went to town for supplies.
> 
> No matter to me. Dosent change the fact that they were nice people and top of the line Brown Bear Guides!


Wow, that’s wild!

Just think of all the people that probably went through their business over the years and nobody had a clue. And in that day and age it certainly was for the best!

I have pictures of the cannery complex. Really amazing spot!


----------



## Philbert

delooper said:


> This year I got all our firewood from the local cemetery.


Mostly deadwood?

Philbert


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> Mostly deadwood?
> 
> Philbert


It's the dead standing that would have me all heels and elbows!


----------



## sean donato

I'll have to grab a pic tomorrow after work, I ran and got another load of logs from mom and dad's tree line removal this evening. 

Before that me and dad ran to get a few titles changed over to my name. The trailer title was fine, but the one for his 87 f350 is a mess. It was originally a Virginia truck, that was bought at auction. For some reason the pa title for it has it listed as a motor home, 80k gvw, gas engine and dated like its was issued for a new vehicle. The notary is going to look into it, but it looks like it's going to be an uphill battle.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> My youngest son who is really into guns was asking me about all the guns I’ve owned over the years and I told them or all the ones that I’ve had and sold. He doesn’t understand why I would sell a gun. I said one thing that will cause me to sell a gun immediately is a centerfire rifle that doesn’t shoot accurately. I don’t have the time to screw around with trying to fix all of the small issues to make it to the right so I’d rather just take a small loss on a trade in and move on.
> 
> I’ve also had a few shotguns that shot blatantly low and moved those along too.


IMOP If a firearm doesn't shoot straight directly from the manufacturer/maker its a piece of chit! I agree!  It shouldn't need any special work done to it to make it shoot straight! 
A firearm that doesn't shoot straight. Is just an object to hit someone with!


----------



## sean donato

Forgot to mention... got the 026 back home. Dad tried to kill it. Turns out it has a cracked fuel line. Rebuilt and lightly ported this saw about 10 odd years ago. So I'm taking the fuel line being junk as a sign to replace the fule, impulse line, and carb boot. Dad has my 359 husqy right now and I'm not keen to let him keep it.... 
Don't know how many of you have used the walbro spiral diaphragms on the wt series carbs. I'm a big fan of them with my rc engines. Basically immune to ethonal, and they don't degrade like normal diaphragms. 
Win win for me since this saw stays at dad's till it doesn't run right. Need to get a new filter for it too, the flocking is falling oit of this one. Sadly none of the dealers around here stock any of the parts, and I wasn't paying shipping so everything is coming in on a stock order save the air filter. Got to find one of those yet.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP If a firearm doesn't shoot straight directly from the manufacturer/maker its a piece of chit! I agree!  It shouldn't need any special work done to it to make it shoot straight!
> A firearm that doesn't shoot straight. Is just an object to hit someone with!


Now adays it is easy to find guns like the Ruger American Rifle that come from the factory with bedded actions, free floated barrels and adjustable triggers.

When I first started buying bolt action rifles, there were no such things. Trigger pulls were commonly about 6 lbs, actions were not bedded but were just inlet into the wood, and almost all bolt actions came with fore-end contact at the front end of the stock. If the temperature or humidity changed, or if you used a bipod to varmint hunt, your point of impact would change.

Brownells Acraglas became my friend for bedding actions, which then allowed me to free float the barrel. My friend (a part time gunsmith) reduced the trigger pulls to about 3 lbs for me.

It did not always improve accuracy, but it did make them easier to shoot accurately and far more consistent, especially if varmint hunting with a bipod.

Judging from the # of aftermarket triggers I see for sale I don't think my problems were unique.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Forgot to mention... got the 026 back home. Dad tried to kill it. Turns out it has a cracked fuel line. Rebuilt and lightly ported this saw about 10 odd years ago. So I'm taking the fuel line being junk as a sign to replace the fule, impulse line, and carb boot. Dad has my 359 husqy right now and I'm not keen to let him keep it....
> Don't know how many of you have used the walbro spiral diaphragms on the wt series carbs. I'm a big fan of them with my rc engines. Basically immune to ethonal, and they don't degrade like normal diaphragms.
> Win win for me since this saw stays at dad's till it doesn't run right. Need to get a new filter for it too, the flocking is falling oit of this one. Sadly none of the dealers around here stock any of the parts, and I wasn't paying shipping so everything is coming in on a stock order save the air filter. Got to find one of those yet.


So I'm not the only one here that has to look after their old man's saws? Mine is pretty good with mechanical stuff, so I generally don't have to work on his. That being said, he always wants me to grind chains for him...my response is that he knows where I live and he's more than welcome to sit in front of my chain grinder anytime he feels like it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Wow, that’s wild!
> 
> Just think of all the people that probably went through their business over the years and nobody had a clue. And in that day and age it certainly was for the best!
> 
> I have pictures of the cannery complex. Really amazing spot!


Unfortunately they tore it all down!  When I worked for the ADF&G on a saImon weir near there. I use to explore the old cannery and out crop buildings quite a bit. There was a lot of history there!


----------



## tfp

Sierra_rider said:


> So I'm not the only one here that has to look after their old man's saws? Mine is pretty good with mechanical stuff, so I generally don't have to work on his. That being said, he always wants me to grind chains for him...my response is that he knows where I live and he's more than welcome to sit in front of my chain grinder anytime he feels like it.


+1 my old man is allergic to sharpening chains as well. When I consider what my hands feel like every morning, I can't really blame him, his are probably 10x worse. I should look into a grinder.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> I had the same issue with a Mosin nagant I bought. Thought I'd pull a brittish with it like my dad did back in the day. Had the barrel cut to 24" re crowned, then had it set in a synthetic stock, pillar blocked and beded, scope rail mounted and a timney drop in trigger. I topped it with a Simmons 4-12x50 scope. (Yeah I know junk scope) took it to the range and managed 2" groups free hand. Good enough for deer. Took it hunting that year and missed a doe. Not once or twice but 3 times. She never even spooked once. The third time I missed I literally threw the gun out of the stand I was so mad. It sat in the cabinet ever till my younger brother showed some interest in it. Told him he could have it. He did a bunch of work to it and it still shoots like crap. Tossed a few different scopes on it, tried a different scope mount ect. Some guns are just lemons.


Your experience may not be out of the norm. From what I’ve read a lot of those older military guns and even older American hunting rifles were not made to very good specifications either, especially military arms made during a war where quantity was definitely more important than quality. 2” groups were probably then best you’d get with an average gun.

I used to have an 1891 argentine Mauser (in 7.65 Mauser) that shot pretty well though.

I have several boxes of nagant hunting ammo that I got from a friend who passed . Those guns used to be $79 and now they’re way up in price too. I figured eventually I’ll come across one that’s not an arm and a leg and I’ll pick it up.

Plus as Mike has mentioned, the trigger pull on older guns is usually way too heavy.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

tfp said:


> +1 my old man is allergic to sharpening chains as well. When I consider what my hands feel like every morning, I can't really blame him, his are probably 10x worse. I should look into a grinder.


Grinder=


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Now adays it is easy to find guns like the Ruger American Rifle that come from the factory with bedded actions, free floated barrels and adjustable triggers.
> 
> When I first started buying bolt action rifles, there were no such things. Trigger pulls were commonly about 6 lbs, actions were not bedded but were just inlet into the wood, and almost all bolt actions came with fore-end contact at the front end of the stock. If the temperature or humidity changed, or if you used a bipod to varmint hunt, your point of impact would change.
> 
> Brownells Acraglas became my friend for bedding actions, which then allowed me to free float the barrel. My friend (a part time gunsmith) reduced the trigger pulls to about 3 lbs for me.
> 
> It did not always improve accuracy, but it did make them easier to shoot accurately and far more consistent, especially if varmint hunting with a bipod.
> 
> Judging from the # of aftermarket triggers I see for sale I don't think my problems were unique.


Roger. Trigger adjustment or weight of pull can definitely make a firearm easier or more comfortable to shoot I agree. Triggers often do need adjusting or replacing with an upgrade. IMOP Trigger pull is a personal opinion issue. Not everyone likes the same pull. I also agree that a good trigger is key when it comes to long distance shooting. As you mentioned when varmint shooting. However, like you said. It doesn't make the arm shoot straighter. IMOP, A properly adjusted trigger makes the shooter shoot better.


----------



## svk

I had a Ruger #3 in 30-40 krag. It was the second most accurate big game rifle I have ever owned (700 Sendero in .300 win mag was the most accurate). Trigger was so light and crisp.

One time I climbed into a deer stand and an old white faced doe watched me get up there and get situated. Shot her at 160 yards and it was lights out with one shot. She was as large as the 6 point buck I shot two days later.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Unfortunately they tore it all down!  When I worked for the ADF&G on a saImon weir near there. I use to explore the old cannery and out crop buildings quite a bit. There was a lot of history there!


It is really crazy which historic buildings the government chooses to preserve and which ones they tear down. Same thing around here.

I know that some of their decisions are vendettas...one state guy swore to get rid of the "eyesore" of historic boathouses on our lake. They are still there after his death but they changed the rules and only allow the leases to be transferred once then they must be turned over to the state.









Stuntz Bay Boathouse Historic District - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SS396driver

Just can’t help myself . Came down about a mile from my place a nice black cherry . Had to use the little trailer and the Envoy as the dump trailer and dodge are loaded .


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> So I'm not the only one here that has to look after their old man's saws? Mine is pretty good with mechanical stuff, so I generally don't have to work on his. That being said, he always wants me to grind chains for him...my response is that he knows where I live and he's more than welcome to sit in front of my chain grinder anytime he feels like it.


It's actually my saw. Dad wore out grandpa's 036 and I'm not really a 50cc guy. Really he just doesn't want to mess with mechanical stuff anymore. Bad hand eye coordination, and zero patience. He did give me a bunch of chains and said while it's back at your house sharpen these for me....


----------



## sean donato

And they are home! Homelite 7-21 ans a sears/ David bradley 917 ?


----------



## Sierra_rider

tfp said:


> +1 my old man is allergic to sharpening chains as well. When I consider what my hands feel like every morning, I can't really blame him, his are probably 10x worse. I should look into a grinder.


Yeah, mine has no excuse. His hands are probably in better shape than mine. I have some inflammation issues, so my hands don't particularly enjoy hand filing...even though I mostly hand file. Not to mention various injuries I've had, lots of hard living on my part lol. He's got a bum shoulder, but that's his only excuse.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> It's actually my saw. Dad wore out grandpa's 036 and I'm not really a 50cc guy. Really he just doesn't want to mess with mechanical stuff anymore. Bad hand eye coordination, and zero patience. He did give me a bunch of chains and said while it's back at your house sharpen these for me....


My old man has a few 40-60cc saws, so he's pretty set with smaller saws. He uses them just the right amount to not really need maintenance. He cuts just often enough that the gas never gets old enough to cause problems, but not often enough to actually wear anything out. I actually don't have to do much on his saws, he does most of his own maintenance, but he is always trying to rope me into sharpening his chains.

He does have a hole in his line up for a larger saw, so I'll give him that Echo 8000 once I'm done with it. I thought I was almost finished with it, but the 35 year old rubber parts disintegrated  . He really wants one of my 044s, but I'm not quite ready to part with either one.


----------



## SS396driver

We’ll cut it all up and some I had sitting good day for it partly cloudy 65 degrees


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> My old man has a few 40-60cc saws, so he's pretty set with smaller saws. He uses them just the right amount to not really need maintenance. He cuts just often enough that the gas never gets old enough to cause problems, but not often enough to actually wear anything out. I actually don't have to do much on his saws, he does most of his own maintenance, but he is always trying to rope me into sharpening his chains.
> 
> He does have a hole in his line up for a larger saw, so I'll give him that Echo 8000 once I'm done with it. I thought I was almost finished with it, but the 35 year old rubber parts disintegrated  . He really wants one of my 044s, but I'm not quite ready to part with either one.


Couldn't hand my old man a bigger saw even if I wanted too. He would hand it right back and say "that's what your back is for." LOL. I don't ride him too hard. He worked 24/7 to get where he's at now and provide for all of us kids, so it's just right I help him and mom out as much as I can.


----------



## husqvarna257

I thought I was in the movie Christmas story the other day, I got a pellet pistol for varmint shooting and at 10feet away I shot a 2-4 pt scrap and the pellet ricocheted back at me and hit my arm. At 456 FPS I thought it would go in, not bounce off. My1000 FPS pellet rifle went in the 2-4. Got the pistol so my wife and I could use it, and I put a cheap laser sight on it that is dead already. Spend $15 and I got $15. I have .22 rifles and pistol but some of the shots would be questionable if I missed, safety 1st. 
Split up some logs I cut 2 or3 months ago, they were wet and had worms in the bark already. This is good green wood, good reason not to leave it on the ground.


----------



## olyman

SS396driver said:


> Just can’t help myself . Came down about a mile from my place a nice black cherry . Had to use the little trailer and the Envoy as the dump trailer and dodge are loaded . View attachment 1020507
> View attachment 1020508
> View attachment 1020509
> View attachment 1020510


you have one helper of a wife!!!!!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Had a tree chair on me today. A pretty good one too! Ripped directly in half about 20 feet up before it sprung out and splintered off!  Made the hair on my neck stand up so high that the Barber asked me if I wanted a shave with my cut!  

I didn't have my phone with me today, but its right on the edge of my strip. I'll get pics tomorrow morning and post them after work.


----------



## svk

Picked up a 92 F-150 x cab for my son this evening. In pretty nice shape for mn standards. We’re stopped for dinner about halfway home (3 hour trip each way along secondary highways). So far so good.


----------



## SS396driver

olyman said:


> you have one helper of a wife!!!!!!!


She has two saws of her own . She likes doing firewood and cutting in general


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Had a tree chair on me today. A pretty good one too! Ripped directly in half about 20 feet up before it sprung out and splintered off!  Made the hair on my neck stand up so high that the Barber asked me if I wanted a shave with my cut!
> 
> I didn't have my phone with me today, but its right on the edge of my strip. I'll get pics tomorrow morning and post them after work.


Bet that made you check your undies! Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Bet that made you check your undies! Glad you didn't get hurt.


Thanks SeanD! I appreciate that! Don't have'em very often. But occasionally do have'em!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Had a tree chair on me today. A pretty good one too! Ripped directly in half about 20 feet up before it sprung out and splintered off!  Made the hair on my neck stand up so high that the Barber asked me if I wanted a shave with my cut!
> 
> I didn't have my phone with me today, but its right on the edge of my strip. I'll get pics tomorrow morning and post them after work.


How would you know about the hair on your neck, weren't you making tracks to the mainland like Forest Gump, run Kodiak run! .
I wouldn't joke about it, but you are so...
Glad your okay, hope your new haircut looks .
I had one reverse chair on me yesterday, or something like that lol. Good thing for me I was a good bit away watching it straightening up, then lay right were I asked it to go .
Back leaner that I pulled out of a maple, good thing Box Elder is lightweight with an angle like it had on it. There was quite a bit of it sticking out past the maple that was dead, that's part of the reason they wanted it out, as it was above the propane tank or at least it could have fallen on it.
It's the one with the ladder leaning against it.




Pretty cool looking flame in the wood.


----------



## tfp

Split and stacked the last of the scrounged stringybark, thought I'd try making one of those cinder block firewood stands (not my photo) sadly I didn't have enough to fill it.


As I was splitting I was feeding a fire with all of the left over junk, rolling it around my corn patch to kill all the grass and weeds so I can get it ready to plant this year. It worked really well, the whole area in the photo is now charred and crispy.


I need to scrounge more wood. I'll go for a drive tomorrow with my head out of the car window and see if I can sniff something out.


----------



## sean donato

So they guy I got those 2 old saws off of hit me up if I got either to run yet. Told him no, just got them cleaned up and tested for spark. Nadda on either saw. 
Figured the points were needing attention. The homelite had a mouse nest in the fan shroud at one point, they took a liking to the high tension lead. I'll need to replace that. And the points in the sears looked OK, so I cleaned them up and no joy. Just can't get it to spark. Guess I should be looking for replacements for both saws. Don't really need them to run but it would be nice. 
Other then ebay anyone know of a good parts source?


----------



## bob kern

sean donato said:


> So they guy I got those 2 old saws off of hit me up if I got either to run yet. Told him no, just got them cleaned up and tested for spark. Nadda on either saw.
> Figured the points were needing attention. The homelite had a mouse nest in the fan shroud at one point, they took a liking to the high tension lead. I'll need to replace that. And the points in the sears looked OK, so I cleaned them up and no joy. Just can't get it to spark. Guess I should be looking for replacements for both saws. Don't really need them to run but it would be nice.
> Other then ebay anyone know of a good parts source?


Post some pics friend. I have some homies and at least 1 older sears.


----------



## sean donato

bob kern said:


> Post some pics friend. I have some homies and at least 1 older sears.


I'll get some better pics tonight when I get home. The homelite is a 7-21. The sears a
Is a 914?


----------



## bob kern

sean donato said:


> I'll get some better pics tonight when I get home. The homelite is a 7-21. The sears a
> Is a 914?


Quite a bit older than my stash. Sorry I could help.


----------



## sean donato

bob kern said:


> Quite a bit older than my stash. Sorry I could help.


Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bob kern

sean donato said:


> Thanks for the offer.


Yep. My sears is like a 44 or something. If you think there's any chance of a match on the coil, I'd be glad to look for you. I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## sean donato

bob kern said:


> Yep. My sears is like a 44 or something. If you think there's any chance of a match on the coil, I'd be glad to look for you. I'm not familiar with them.


I'm not real familiar with either saw myself. Just old, cool, amd cheap lol.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> So they guy I got those 2 old saws off of hit me up if I got either to run yet. Told him no, just got them cleaned up and tested for spark. Nadda on either saw.
> Figured the points were needing attention. The homelite had a mouse nest in the fan shroud at one point, they took a liking to the high tension lead. I'll need to replace that. And the points in the sears looked OK, so I cleaned them up and no joy. Just can't get it to spark. Guess I should be looking for replacements for both saws. Don't really need them to run but it would be nice.
> Other then ebay anyone know of a good parts source?


Never bought from this guy but he has lots of homie parts Sean.








Leon's Chainsaw Parts & Repair


Leon's Chainsaw Parts & Repair, Leon's Chainsaw Parts and Repair, Leons Chainsaw Parts Obsolete Homelite McCulloch Pioneer Poulan Chainsaw chainsaw Chain Saw chain saw parts NOS New Old Stock string trimmer brush cutter brushcutter lawn mower riding mower lawn tractor hedge trimmer, leaf blower...



www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Never bought from this guy but he has lots of homie parts Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon's Chainsaw Parts & Repair
> 
> 
> Leon's Chainsaw Parts & Repair, Leon's Chainsaw Parts and Repair, Leons Chainsaw Parts Obsolete Homelite McCulloch Pioneer Poulan Chainsaw chainsaw Chain Saw chain saw parts NOS New Old Stock string trimmer brush cutter brushcutter lawn mower riding mower lawn tractor hedge trimmer, leaf blower...
> 
> 
> 
> www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com


Thanks Steve, I'll give him a look see!


----------



## JimR

tfp said:


> Split and stacked the last of the scrounged stringybark, thought I'd try making one of those cinder block firewood stands (not my photo) sadly I didn't have enough to fill it.
> View attachment 1020612
> 
> As I was splitting I was feeding a fire with all of the left over junk, rolling it around my corn patch to kill all the grass and weeds so I can get it ready to plant this year. It worked really well, the whole area in the photo is now charred and crispy.
> View attachment 1020613
> 
> I need to scrounge more wood. I'll go for a drive tomorrow with my head out of the car window and see if I can sniff something out.


That is a very interesting wood rack. A bunch of galvanized pallets sitting on the blocks for a base would make that a lifetime air breathing wood rack.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Just can’t help myself . Came down about a mile from my place a nice black cherry . Had to use the little trailer and the Envoy as the dump trailer and dodge are loaded . View attachment 1020507
> View attachment 1020508
> View attachment 1020509
> View attachment 1020510


Is that a wig you are wearing?


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Is that a wig you are wearing?


No she has naturally curly reddish blond hair . Very thick too


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> No she has naturally curly reddish blond hair . Very thick tooView attachment 1020885


Nice to have a helping hand with the wood


----------



## JimR

This afternoon's tree drop. There is another beech tree under this one.


----------



## JimR

Fall is coming quickly at the farm.


----------



## Be Stihl

Dropped a 22” walnut for a friend today. We ( 3 of us ) got it all cut up and split then stacked for him. He is new to heating with firewood, actually still installing his stove. Put tank 6 through the 400 and it still makes me smile. Although I almost blowed through my hinge on the far side, I will blame it on the saw running really good but most likely my own fault as I’m not used to it yet. Anyway, no damage done everyone is safe and my buddy now has almost a cord of great hardwood for later on down the road.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Be Stihl said:


> Dropped a 22” walnut for a friend today. We ( 3 of us ) got it all cut up and split then stacked for him. He is new to heating with firewood, actually still installing his stove. Put tank 6 through the 400 and it still makes me smile. Although I almost blowed through my hinge on the far side, I will blame it on the saw running really good but most likely my own fault as I’m not used to it yet. Anyway, no damage done everyone is safe and my buddy now has almost a cord of great hardwood for later on down the road.


You're just starting to get to the point where the 400 finally breaks in and gets really impressive.


----------



## Cowboy254

Had a bit to do this morning, including dropping off the mower in the next town to get some attention. Thought I'd have a look at a different designated scrounging area on the way home so I took the trailer as well as a couple of helpers. After a bit we came across this small narrow leaf peppermint.




The top end was rotten and there was a small pipe up the middle but it was mostly good. About 14in at the base I guess. It was sitting on a bed of blackberry that suspended it off the ground so no danger of cutting dirt but a few scratches here and there. The rounds were too big for Cowgirl and Cowlad to readily carry up so I lumped them into the trailer and they arranged them. Cowlad was his usual enthusiastic self.




We moved on and came across this dead felled log.




Looked too good to be true and it was. Firstly, it was a swamp gum which I generally don't bother with but I cut a couple of rounds to find it mostly rotten and light as a feather. Moving on...




This was a bigger narrow leaf peppermint that fell and took out two smaller white gums and a couple of tiddlers. I cut up the highest horizontal stem - 4-5 inches diameter - but there was a lot of tension in the other logs which fell between other trees and were also suspended so I thought I'd leave that one. 

TBC...


----------



## Cowboy254

So we continued on, starting to climb out of the valley. Saw this one on the downhill side. Someone (Parks Victoria I imagine) had dropped this nice solid peppermint down the slope. About 16 inches at the base.




The only problem was getting the wood back up.




Well that wasn't the only problem, I disturbed a bull ant nest and also a jumping jack nest. Both are aggressive and give a nasty bite. I looked down at one point to see two bull ants with their heads buried in the kevlar of my chainsaw pants but fortunately they didn't land any hits. Definitely don't want to stand still for long.

Anyway, eventually I got all the wood up onto the road (Cowgirl was able to take up some of the smaller pieces) and Cowgirl loaded. Cowlad decided he wasn't feeling well and sat in the ute. He's feeling ok now of course.







Cheers fellers


----------



## LondonNeil

Decent haul cowboy.

I've started burning. Stove lit every evening this week. Oak that grew in the neighbour's garden, felled 2 years ago next month. If my cheapo moisture meter is to be believed 11-15%mc. Sometimes I find Oak just sulks and doesn't like to burn, but not this stuff, hot hot hot!


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> My youngest son who is really into guns was asking me about all the guns I’ve owned over the years and I told them of all the ones that I’ve had and sold. He doesn’t understand why I would sell a gun. I said one thing that will cause me to sell a gun immediately is a centerfire rifle that doesn’t shoot accurately. I don’t have the time to screw around with trying to fix all of the small issues to make it to the right so I’d rather just take a small loss on a trade in and move on.
> 
> I’ve also had a few shotguns that shot blatantly low and moved those along too.


I've had guns like that 99 percent of the time I have to mess around with ammo. I have a slug gun that hates Hornandy SSTs with a passion slings them all over the place tumbling you name it. I put cheapy federal sabots in it and it's like a tack driver. And I went through quite a few kinds to figure it out. I know not everyone wants to do that but usually that's what it is.


sean donato said:


> I had the same issue with a Mosin nagant I bought. Thought I'd pull a brittish with it like my dad did back in the day. Had the barrel cut to 24" re crowned, then had it set in a synthetic stock, pillar blocked and beded, scope rail mounted and a timney drop in trigger. I topped it with a Simmons 4-12x50 scope. (Yeah I know junk scope) took it to the range and managed 2" groups free hand. Good enough for deer. Took it hunting that year and missed a doe. Not once or twice but 3 times. She never even spooked once. The third time I missed I literally threw the gun out of the stand I was so mad. It sat in the cabinet ever till my younger brother showed some interest in it. Told him he could have it. He did a bunch of work to it and it still shoots like crap. Tossed a few different scopes on it, tried a different scope mount ect. Some guns are just lemons.


Mosins in what I've experienced are ok plinkers but in high caliber it's like my SKS they were designed to be super cheap and send rounds downrange. I know people in Alaska use them all the time for hunting but I dont know what the success rate is for shots fired. I seen a guy here at the range that had an SKS trying to sight it in for deer season. And however I dont know everyone's predicament and what money they have maybe that's all he had to feed his family. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, however if you were buying a gun to feed your family and to make an ethical kill on an animal and at the time I seen this SKSs were let's say 400 bucks. I do believe that there were better guns including cheap combos skope and rifle that could have been bought at the time that would do both of those jobs better. IMHO there are fun guns, and there are hunting guns. If someone is in a financial predicament and you need to feed your family you buy a hunting gun not a fun gun. I own a SKS they are fun to blow up pumpkins and watermelons with....but it's a lead slinger and not to be confused with a accurate rifle.


SS396driver said:


> No she has naturally curly reddish blond hair . Very thick tooView attachment 1020885


Very beautiful, my wife has lost her red hair, was also strawberry blond from her health issues. But I always loved her red hair and always fought against the bigoted comments she would get from people. Love it and hope you guys have a wonderful day.


----------



## quahog

Cowboy254 said:


> So we continued on, starting to climb out of the valley. Saw this one on the downhill side. Someone (Parks Victoria I imagine) had dropped this nice solid peppermint down the slope. About 16 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 1021017
> 
> 
> The only problem was getting the wood back up.
> 
> View attachment 1021018
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't the only problem, I disturbed a bull ant nest and also a jumping jack nest. Both are aggressive and give a nasty bite. I looked down at one point to see two bull ants with their heads buried in the kevlar of my chainsaw pants but fortunately they didn't land any hits. Definitely don't want to stand still for long.
> 
> Anyway, eventually I got all the wood up onto the road (Cowgirl was able to take up some of the smaller pieces) and Cowgirl loaded. Cowlad decided he wasn't feeling well and sat in the ute. He's feeling ok now of course.
> 
> View attachment 1021019
> 
> 
> View attachment 1021020
> 
> 
> Cheers fellers




Those Woodchuck Timber Jacks are super handy tools. Not just for cutting either.

This was last year and finally persuading a log that was frozen to the ground to move.


----------



## Be Stihl

Kodiak Kid said:


> That custom exhaust on your 400 looks very nice! Any noticeable power gain with it?


Thanks. Not sure because I fabricated it and installed before I got a chance to start it up.


----------



## Squareground3691

quahog said:


> Those Woodchuck Timber Jacks are super handy tools. Not just for cutting either.
> 
> This was last year and finally persuading a log that was frozen to the ground to move.
> View attachment 1021039


They are very handy wood tool .


----------



## Squareground3691

Gotta give the big boy some play time .


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I own a SKS they are fun to blow up pumpkins and watermelons with....but it's a lead slinger and not to be confused with a accurate rifle.


I agree with the first part, and while the second part may be true for certain models, it's not true for all of them, especially in my BIL's hands  . He leaves the 700BDL and the AK at home most times and grabs one of the SKS's. Couple yrs ago he got to the public land parking, got out and removed the SKS from it's case, loaded it up and when he turned around he saw a deer on the run at 75yrds, dropped it and went to put the gun back in his truck and there was another at 50yrds, shot it, then put the gun away .
He has some funny stories to tell, and since I've been there for many, I don't doubt them for a min. One day we were in his back yard sighting in something, and we started to walk to the target, about 40yrds away he says. "look, a hummingbird", and points at it. That hummingbird flew straight at his finger and hovered about a ft from it, funny stuff. He's also found a ton of arrowheads, I've never found one, but I've found a good number of broadheads .
Oh, cut some firewood .
Speaking of shooting, this one was a bit of a tight shot . But the jred 2166 combined with the Japanese falling tool, didn't have a problem with it.
If you look close you can see the ratchet strap pulling the maple to the side, she said it didn't matter if I took it out, but it was a nice maple so I tried to save it.


Nice notch, but leaky .



Little help to get it down.

Just missed the little maple .


All diced up and ready for my buddy to come get it.
There was also a couple nice ash trees I bucked up, which will be ready this yr if he gets them popped open right away.



Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> I've had guns like that 99 percent of the time I have to mess around with ammo. I have a slug gun that hates Hornandy SSTs with a passion slings them all over the place tumbling you name it. I put cheapy federal sabots in it and it's like a tack driver. And I went through quite a few kinds to figure it out. I know not everyone wants to do that but usually that's what it is.
> 
> Mosins in what I've experienced are ok plinkers but in high caliber it's like my SKS they were designed to be super cheap and send rounds downrange. I know people in Alaska use them all the time for hunting but I dont know what the success rate is for shots fired. I seen a guy here at the range that had an SKS trying to sight it in for deer season. And however I dont know everyone's predicament and what money they have maybe that's all he had to feed his family. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, however if you were buying a gun to feed your family and to make an ethical kill on an animal and at the time I seen this SKSs were let's say 400 bucks. I do believe that there were better guns including cheap combos skope and rifle that could have been bought at the time that would do both of those jobs better. IMHO there are fun guns, and there are hunting guns. If someone is in a financial predicament and you need to feed your family you buy a hunting gun not a fun gun. I own a SKS they are fun to blow up pumpkins and watermelons with....but it's a lead slinger and not to be confused with a accurate rifle.
> 
> Very beautiful, my wife has lost her red hair, was also strawberry blond from her health issues. But I always loved her red hair and always fought against the bigoted comments she would get from people. Love it and hope you guys have a wonderful day.


The mosin was a trial thing. I did expect better from it. It was a very cheap gun.
As far as an sks goes, the one I have was right before they eclipsed the $200.00 mark. Unissued, and Romanian made. It's quite a nice rifle. Pretty good shooter till the barrel gets hot, then it starts climbing. Which really is pretty typical of a rifle with a hot barrel. I'd take it hunting if we were allowed. Guess I could use it for coyote, but I have a sweet 223 wyld set up for that.
Edit. Guess I should add that mosin was never a primary hunting rifle. Nor did I intend it too.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> The mosin was a trial thing. I did expect better from it. It was a very cheap gun.
> As far as an sks goes, the one I have was right before they eclipsed the $200.00 mark. Unissued, and Romanian made. It's quite a nice rifle. Pretty good shooter till the barrel gets hot, then it starts climbing. Which really is pretty typical of a rifle with a hot barrel. I'd take it hunting if we were allowed. Guess I could use it for coyote, but I have a sweet 223 wyld set up for that.


I guess I got in early on the SKS... $130 and it came with 100 rounds of ammo, oil bottle, manual and some other stuff. A 1,000 round case cost about $90-100 at the time depending on the type... My buddy and I each got one and they shot quite well... We put rubber butt extensions on them as they were too short for us without them.


----------



## MustangMike

Did a couple of hours of wood splitting for a friend yesterday, gave my splitter a tough time!

In addition to White Birch and Red Maple (both easy) he had a lot of Honey Locust, and one of the Ys stopped my splitter (first time any wood has).

Then he had a bunch of Elm. My splitter would split it, but it was so slow I told him I would come back after it was dryer! It was just a waste of time playing with that stringy stuff!


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I agree with the first part, and while the second part may be true for certain models, it's not true for all of them, especially in my BIL's hands  . He leaves the 700BDL and the AK at home most times and grabs one of the SKS's. Couple yrs ago he got to the public land parking, got out and removed the SKS from it's case, loaded it up and when he turned around he saw a deer on the run at 75yrds, dropped it and went to put the gun back in his truck and there was another at 50yrds, shot it, then put the gun away .
> He has some funny stories to tell, and since I've been there for many, I don't doubt them for a min. One day we were in his back yard sighting in something, and we started to walk to the target, about 40yrds away he says. "look, a hummingbird", and points at it. That hummingbird flew straight at his finger and hovered about a ft from it, funny stuff. He's also found a ton of arrowheads, I've never found one, but I've found a good number of broadheads .
> Oh, cut some firewood .
> Speaking of shooting, this one was a bit of a tight shot . But the jred 2166 combined with the Japanese falling tool, didn't have a problem with it.
> If you look close you can see the ratchet strap pulling the maple to the side, she said it didn't matter if I took it out, but it was a nice maple so I tried to save it.
> View attachment 1021062
> 
> Nice notch, but leaky .
> View attachment 1021063
> 
> 
> Little help to get it down.
> 
> Just missed the little maple .
> View attachment 1021069
> 
> All diced up and ready for my buddy to come get it.
> There was also a couple nice ash trees I bucked up, which will be ready this yr if he gets them popped open right away.
> View attachment 1021070
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



I'm really liking how your handling those dangerous trees being far away like that and using the tractor winch is the best way to go.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> The mosin was a trial thing. I did expect better from it. It was a very cheap gun.
> As far as an sks goes, the one I have was right before they eclipsed the $200.00 mark. Unissued, and Romanian made. It's quite a nice rifle. Pretty good shooter till the barrel gets hot, then it starts climbing. Which really is pretty typical of a rifle with a hot barrel. I'd take it hunting if we were allowed. Guess I could use it for coyote, but I have a sweet 223 wyld set up for that.
> Edit. Guess I should add that mosin was never a primary hunting rifle. Nor did I intend it too.





GrizG said:


> I guess I got in early on the SKS... $130 and it came with 100 rounds of ammo, oil bottle, manual and some other stuff. A 1,000 round case cost about $90-100 at the time depending on the type... My buddy and I each got one and they shot quite well... We put rubber butt extensions on them as they were too short for us without them.


It for sure depends on where they were made for sure since there were so many countries that made them by and large the Russian made ones were of the best quality the others are varying from there the one I have is a yugo with a grenade launcher and is a complete joke and was also the same style I seen the guy using. Sean I get exactly what you mean it's nice to play around with stuff and go from there. I moved into using black powder awhile ago for the challenge I'd one day like to do recurve bow hunting for the added challenge.


----------



## husqvarna257

GrizG said:


> I guess I got in early on the SKS... $130 and it came with 100 rounds of ammo, oil bottle, manual and some other stuff. A 1,000 round case cost about $90-100 at the time depending on the type... My buddy and I each got one and they shot quite well... We put rubber butt extensions on them as they were too short for us without them.


Yup that's about the time I got mine in the 90's. I changed the stock so it fits me better. Still have lots of ammo for it. Shoots well and now I have a night scope and laser sight for coyotes if they get close to the chicken coops. I had a possum on the coop the other night . I took it out with my rugger 10/22, it was closer and the SKS would have been overkill


----------



## GrizG

husqvarna257 said:


> Yup that's about the time I got mine in the 90's. I changed the stock so it fits me better. Still have lots of ammo for it. Shoots well and now I have a night scope and laser sight for coyotes if they get close to the chicken coops. I had a possum on the coop the other night . I took it out with my rugger 10/22, it was closer and the SKS would have been overkill


I got mine in the mid-late '80s. The AP ammo didn't punch holes through a V-8 engine but they did punch holes through a Volvo... people used to dump things in the quarry where we shot in those days.


----------



## husqvarna257

I was splitting yesterday and had a nasty piece that I should have cut up and left for an overnighter. But I tried splitting it and my push plate mount weld broke. I have a Lincoln 225 ac welder and I plan to try to fix it. I normally use 6013 1/8 rod but the mount is so thick I don't think it would penetrate well enough so I am thinking 6011 5/32 . The plan is to add 3/16 2" flat stock to reinforce it as well. My welding knowledge isn't the best so any advice on this repair would be great


----------



## JustJeff

husqvarna257 said:


> I was splitting yesterday and had a nasty piece that I should have cut up and left for an overnighter. But I tried splitting it and my push plate mount weld broke. I have a Lincoln 225 ac welder and I plan to try to fix it. I normally use 6013 1/8 rod but the mount is so thick I don't think it would penetrate well enough so I am thinking 6011 5/32 . The plan is to add 3/16 2" flat stock to reinforce it as well. My welding knowledge isn't the best so any advice on this repair would be great
> View attachment 1021123


6013 isn't a bad rod, I use them at home. Whether 6013 or 6011, the 60 is for 60,000lbs tensile strength. A 1/8 7018 would be a better choice for 10,000lbs additional tensile strength. Grind the area to be welded down to clean metal and really clean between passes. Just run stringer beads, no big weaves.


----------



## JustJeff

Cleaned the chimney this year, it's been 2 years. Thank goodness I did because I got almost a third of a cup out of it! Probably would have blown that chimney clean off the house! Lol


----------



## Squareground3691

Some fair hot saw action today


----------



## bob kern

JustJeff said:


> Cleaned the chimney this year, it's been 2 years. Thank goodness I did because I got almost a third of a cup out of it! Probably would have blown that chimney clean off the house! Lol
> View attachment 1021127
> 
> View attachment 1021128
> 
> View attachment 1021129
> 
> View attachment 1021130


Did mine the other day. Was pleased with what I found. Very thin layer of dry dusty stuff barely hanging on. Brushed off with one quick pass. Hardly worth climbing up there but at least I know I'm good!!


----------



## Be Stihl

Didn’t have my phone to snap pictures on that walnut scrounge, but here is a pic of stump piece I brought home.


----------



## SS396driver

Nothing like the smell of chicken soup and hickory in the wood stove 
View attachment IMG_4751.MOV


----------



## Logger nate

Found some nice dead red fir while riding the scrounge locating tool couple weeks ago. Takes about an hr to get there and was a little worried they wouldn’t still be there, with all the people moving here there has been a significant increase in people cutting wood, but thankfully they were still there
Nice cool day, couldn’t ask for better 

Some nice fall colors, great day to be out!


----------



## sean donato

husqvarna257 said:


> I was splitting yesterday and had a nasty piece that I should have cut up and left for an overnighter. But I tried splitting it and my push plate mount weld broke. I have a Lincoln 225 ac welder and I plan to try to fix it. I normally use 6013 1/8 rod but the mount is so thick I don't think it would penetrate well enough so I am thinking 6011 5/32 . The plan is to add 3/16 2" flat stock to reinforce it as well. My welding knowledge isn't the best so any advice on this repair would be great
> View attachment 1021123


Stick with the 1/8" rods. Vee groove out both sides as best you can and run multi passes. Wouldn't be a bad idea to preheat the steel as well. Clean, clean, clean, clean in between passes. 7018 would be the best bet as mentioned before.


----------



## Vtrombly

husqvarna257 said:


> I was splitting yesterday and had a nasty piece that I should have cut up and left for an overnighter. But I tried splitting it and my push plate mount weld broke. I have a Lincoln 225 ac welder and I plan to try to fix it. I normally use 6013 1/8 rod but the mount is so thick I don't think it would penetrate well enough so I am thinking 6011 5/32 . The plan is to add 3/16 2" flat stock to reinforce it as well. My welding knowledge isn't the best so any advice on this repair would be great
> View attachment 1021123


It's hard for me to see but it looks like that weld was too hot to begin with. Where it broke it almost looks to me like its severe undercut at the back there the weld looks sunken. Either it was too many amps or to slow a travel speed. As others have said have to get all the rust off grind out the break real good and make sure where your putting your ground its ground up and clean so you get a good ground. It will tell you on the box of rod what range of amps that rod runs at, on most machines. If you want to use 7018 make sure you get 7018 AC rod since you have an AC machine. You can spray antispatter down if your concerned about the BBs. Also make sure when you weld it it's not on some big hunk of steel like the splitter or anything that can act like a big heat sync. You dont want it cooling off too rapidly and cracking your welds. I'm assuming when you say your adding flat stock you mean your adding gussets on the outside edge that will add allot of strength buy itself.


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> Did a couple of hours of wood splitting for a friend yesterday, gave my splitter a tough time!
> 
> In addition to White Birch and Red Maple (both easy) he had a lot of Honey Locust, and one of the Ys stopped my splitter (first time any wood has).
> 
> Then he had a bunch of Elm. My splitter would split it, but it was so slow I told him I would come back after it was dryer! It was just a waste of time playing with that stringy stuff!


Hope your feeling better brother , out here at moose camp still . Bow season . Have 2 bulls & cow with calf , responding to calls . Sighted in the Weatherby with the new Barnes . Awesome ballistics as you previously mentioned . So if these moose don't get within 30-50 yds . The Weatherby comes out next Saturday morning of Rifle opener lol. Stay well bud !


----------



## Captain Bruce

Be Stihl said:


> Dropped a 22” walnut for a friend today. We ( 3 of us ) got it all cut up and split then stacked for him. He is new to heating with firewood, actually still installing his stove. Put tank 6 through the 400 and it still makes me smile. Although I almost blowed through my hinge on the far side, I will blame it on the saw running really good but most likely my own fault as I’m not used to it yet. Anyway, no damage done everyone is safe and my buddy now has almost a cord of great hardwood for later on down the road.


You do good work, Sir.


----------



## chipper1

The landing is full .
All box elder I pushed over in the woods, doing a bit of clean up straight back from where the trees are.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> I've had guns like that 99 percent of the time I have to mess around with ammo. I have a slug gun that hates Hornandy SSTs with a passion slings them all over the place tumbling you name it. I put cheapy federal sabots in it and it's like a tack driver. And I went through quite a few kinds to figure it out. I know not everyone wants to do that but usually that's what it is.
> 
> Mosins in what I've experienced are ok plinkers but in high caliber it's like my SKS they were designed to be super cheap and send rounds downrange. I know people in Alaska use them all the time for hunting but I dont know what the success rate is for shots fired. I seen a guy here at the range that had an SKS trying to sight it in for deer season. And however I dont know everyone's predicament and what money they have maybe that's all he had to feed his family. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, however if you were buying a gun to feed your family and to make an ethical kill on an animal and at the time I seen this SKSs were let's say 400 bucks. I do believe that there were better guns including cheap combos skope and rifle that could have been bought at the time that would do both of those jobs better. IMHO there are fun guns, and there are hunting guns. If someone is in a financial predicament and you need to feed your family you buy a hunting gun not a fun gun. I own a SKS they are fun to blow up pumpkins and watermelons with....but it's a lead slinger and not to be confused with a accurate rifle.
> 
> Very beautiful, my wife has lost her red hair, was also strawberry blond from her health issues. But I always loved her red hair and always fought against the bigoted comments she would get from people. Love it and hope you guys have a wonderful day.


The secret to finding a good Mosin is by checking the bore diameter and matching your rounds to the barrel. If the end of the barrel is worn a simple .323 reamer can fix that in a jiffy. I have a Remington Mosin with a .313 bore go from shooting 12 inch groups at 100 yards down to 2 inch groups by hand loading .312 bullets for it. I also have a Finnish M27 dated 1932 that outshot a guy with his $3000 scoped heavy barrelled Remington .308 at a hundred yards. He was so mad at my $100 rifle that he packed his rifle up and left the range. That was back in 97 - 98 and I loved it. He made my day.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> The secret to finding a good Mosin is by checking the bore diameter and matching your rounds to the barrel. If the end of the barrel is worn a simple .323 reamer can fix that in a jiffy. I have a Remington Mosin with a .313 bore go from shooting 12 inch groups at 100 yards down to 2 inch groups by hand loading .312 bullets for it. I also have a Finnish M27 dated 1932 that outshot a guy with his $3000 scoped heavy barrelled Remington .308 at a hundred yards. He was so mad at my $100 rifle that he packed his rifle up and left the range. That was back in 97 - 98 and I loved it. He made my day.


Are you just effectively shortening the rifling with the reamer to stop the worn rifling from affecting the bullet spin?


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> The secret to finding a good Mosin is by checking the bore diameter and matching your rounds to the barrel. If the end of the barrel is worn a simple .323 reamer can fix that in a jiffy. I have a Remington Mosin with a .313 bore go from shooting 12 inch groups at 100 yards down to 2 inch groups by hand loading .312 bullets for it. I also have a Finnish M27 dated 1932 that outshot a guy with his $3000 scoped heavy barrelled Remington .308 at a hundred yards. He was so mad at my $100 rifle that he packed his rifle up and left the range. That was back in 97 - 98 and I loved it. He made my day.


Yeah poor barrels are a known issue with them, haven't found any dealers that would let you slug a barrel till you found one that was actually in spec. .313 is pretty far out of spec.


----------



## GrizG

Maybe something of interest.... maybe not!









LOT OF (10) " OLD SCHOOL " CHAINSAW-SEE PICS - farm & garden - by...


LOT OF (10) OLD SCHOOL CHAINSAWS -- HOMELITE WIZ, 5-20, C-51 -- WRIGHT B-316, GS-21B -- LOMBARD WONDER 650-A -- DAVID BRADLEY - ALL 10 FOR $400 - (NO EMAILING) 845- 505-389 ZERO, RON 11/7 #3890



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## bob kern

Well I believe I found why the splitter was leaking!!!


----------



## bob kern

Completely rebuilt , back together and cycled several times. Perfect so far. Will put a load on it tomorrow.


----------



## Lexx

Finished my MS 361 with a Meteor jug and dual port exhaust. Gave it a nice break in on this oak… it chewed and spit out curls like it was a last meal.


----------



## jolj

GrizG said:


> Maybe something of interest.... maybe not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOT OF (10) " OLD SCHOOL " CHAINSAW-SEE PICS - farm & garden - by...
> 
> 
> LOT OF (10) OLD SCHOOL CHAINSAWS -- HOMELITE WIZ, 5-20, C-51 -- WRIGHT B-316, GS-21B -- LOMBARD WONDER 650-A -- DAVID BRADLEY - ALL 10 FOR $400 - (NO EMAILING) 845- 505-389 ZERO, RON 11/7 #3890
> 
> 
> 
> hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


Sounds like a good deal, if you have time to work & repair them or room for a saw museum.


----------



## GrizG

Something for we firewood guys to emulate…









bblawncarekc on TikTok


Work smarter, not harder! 💪🏻🤣@stephiem4 #work #teachemyoung #mulch #segway #mulch #landscaping #lawncare




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Vtrombly

GrizG said:


> Something for we firewood guys to emulate…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bblawncarekc on TikTok
> 
> 
> Work smarter, not harder! 💪🏻🤣@stephiem4 #work #teachemyoung #mulch #segway #mulch #landscaping #lawncare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


Hes got some time in on that thing...my buddy got one for his kids one Christmas he got on it...he showed me the video it was like those guys that want to ride your dirt bike and think they can clutch a bike and then they get on it and superman it into a tree...yeah that's what it looked like.


----------



## GrizG

Vtrombly said:


> Hes got some time in on that thing...my buddy got one for his kids one Christmas he got on it...he showed me the video it was like those guys that want to ride your dirt and think they can clutch a bike and then they get on it and superman it into a tree...yeah that's what it looked like.


Reminds me of a wedding hosted at my parents house… watched my uncle get on a Yamaha 100 in his suit and take off through our large side yard. That part went well… it was at the end of the yard where it went bad. Somehow he managed to go over the handlebars and roll across the yard. That happened about 50 years ago but I can see it like it was today.


----------



## MustangMike

That reminds me of when I was in my mid-teens my older female cousin ... who drove a new 67 GTO ... wanted to ride my minibike. (It was coffee brown, a beautiful car).

I said sure ... I mean, if she can drive a Goat, what the heck!

I explained how the twist throttle and foot brake worked, and off she went ... full throttle, the minibike wheelied and she came off the back and landed on her can!


----------



## MustangMike

I keep checking sites for 338 bullets for my upcoming 338-06 project (just waiting for the barrel).

I already have some Hornady 200 grain FTX and Barnes 225 grain TTSX bullets, but yesterday Midway USA said they had a box to Barnes 210 grain TTSX bullets in stock. I've been looking for these for a while, as they may be about the perfect weight for my project gun and have a nice BC of .482. (the BC for the 200 grain Hornady FTX is .430, and the bullet is intended for moderate velocities).

I debated paying shipping or waiting for free shipping, but the website said they only had one box, so I "bit the bullet" and paid the shipping. Glad I did, today they are listed and "Unavailable and no backorder", which means they are NOT expecting to get them again soon.

I'm getting sick and tired of so many things that should be readily available being so hard to find, but I'm glad I found a box of those bullets. I have at least 3 powders in my arsenal that should be able to drive them over 2,700 FPS, which should be about perfect. Hope they shoot well for me.


----------



## biggerstaff94

Dropped a cottonwood yesterday, cut and split it for campfire wood. I understand the 372xp hype now.


----------



## JustJeff

Especially in Cottonwood I'd imagine


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Especially in Cottonwood I'd imagine


Hero wood . 


biggerstaff94 said:


> Dropped a cottonwood yesterday, cut and split it for campfire wood. I understand the 372xp hype now.


It works great for that  .
Where you at down there. The inlaws are in Ft Wayne, Defiance, West Unity, Edgerton, I get down there often.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

put to task some of my oak scrounges other day and of late...


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Reminds me of a wedding hosted at my parents house… watched my uncle get on a Yamaha 100 in his suit and take off through our large side yard. That part went well… it was at the end of the yard where it went bad. Somehow he managed to go over the handlebars and roll across the yard. That happened about 50 years ago but I can see it like it was today.


That's funny.
I saw a similar thing happen. The guy hopped on a Honda 500XR that was for sale on the side of the rd, he was all dressed up to go out on a date, fired it right up and ran it thru a few gears, got to the end of the field, which was a bit muddy, then he hit the back brakes, they didn't work, so he hits the front brakes and lays the bike down into a short stand of sumac .
It's easier to laugh about it today .


----------



## MAAC

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


 Haul a load of brush to your local landfill.. Then while you are there ask them if you can have a bunch of the wood laying around everywhere for a "project" at home.


----------



## chipper1

MAAC said:


> Haul a load of brush to your local landfill.. Then while you are there ask them if you can have a bunch of the wood laying around everywhere for a "project" at home.


Great idea.
Welcome to the scrounge thread MAAC


----------



## biggerstaff94

JustJeff said:


> Especially in Cottonwood I'd imagine


Yup. I made a couple cuts on some average size mulberry with it, but hadn’t run it at any length until yesterday.


chipper1 said:


> Hero wood .
> 
> It works great for that  .
> Where you at down there. The inlaws are in Ft Wayne, Defiance, West Unity, Edgerton, I get down there often.


Ligonier/Cromwell area. Directly west of Edgerton.



MAAC said:


> Haul a load of brush to your local landfill.. Then while you are there ask them if you can have a bunch of the wood laying around everywhere for a "project" at home.


We have an unmanned compost site. Free to dump, free to take. The town brings in a giant friggin recycler once a month to grind everything left into mulch.


----------



## chipper1

biggerstaff94 said:


> Ligonier/Cromwell area. Directly west of Edgerton.


I know that area well. I ran steel out of Heidtman Steel back in the mid 90's, I actually hauled rebar in there before the plants were built too. I've ran a lot of loads into Howe IN too(also steel).
I remember one time back in 93 or 94 coming up on 5 thru Shipshewana, on whatever day the auction is open, 2hrs in traffic out in the middle of nowhere . Needless to say I stayed clear of Shipshe after that lol. It's a beautiful area, some real nice lakes and hills, and good people too.


----------



## husqvarna257

JustJeff said:


> 6013 isn't a bad rod, I use them at home. Whether 6013 or 6011, the 60 is for 60,000lbs tensile strength. A 1/8 7018 would be a better choice for 10,000lbs additional tensile strength. Grind the area to be welded down to clean metal and really clean between passes. Just run stringer beads, no big weaves.



Thanks for the sugestion. Went to the local hardware store and got 1/8 7018. I try the stringer bead 


sean donato said:


> Stick with the 1/8" rods. Vee groove out both sides as best you can and run multi passes. Wouldn't be a bad idea to preheat the steel as well. Clean, clean, clean, clean in between passes. 7018 would be the best bet as mentioned before.



I thought of heating the bracket due to it's size. A few minutes with a map gas torch. vee groves sound like a good idea. Going to find some scrap to practice weld on. Haven't welded in a long time.


Vtrombly said:


> It's hard for me to see but it looks like that weld was too hot to begin with. Where it broke it almost looks to me like its severe undercut at the back there the weld looks sunken. Either it was too many amps or to slow a travel speed. As others have said have to get all the rust off grind out the break real good and make sure where your putting your ground its ground up and clean so you get a good ground. It will tell you on the box of rod what range of amps that rod runs at, on most machines. If you want to use 7018 make sure you get 7018 AC rod since you have an AC machine. You can spray antispatter down if your concerned about the BBs. Also make sure when you weld it it's not on some big hunk of steel like the splitter or anything that can act like a big heat sync. You dont want it cooling off too rapidly and cracking your welds. I'm assuming when you say your adding flat stock you mean your adding gussets on the outside edge that will add allot of strength buy itself.


Yea the flat stock is for gussets, Should help spread the load out.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Yeah poor barrels are a known issue with them, haven't found any dealers that would let you slug a barrel till you found one that was actually in spec. .313 is pretty far out of spec.


What is really nice is getting your hands on a Finn M28/30 with a .3085 bore. Those you load with .308 bullet heads. These rifles are accurate.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> Are you just effectively shortening the rifling with the reamer to stop the worn rifling from affecting the bullet spin?


It was to remove the worn rifling which was causing the bullet to flop around coming out of the end of the barrel.


----------



## JustJeff

husqvarna257 said:


> Thanks for the sugestion. Went to the local hardware store and got 1/8 7018. I try the stringer bead
> 
> 
> I thought of heating the bracket due to it's size. A few minutes with a map gas torch. vee groves sound like a good idea. Going to find some scrap to practice weld on. Haven't welded in a long time.
> 
> Yea the flat stock is for gussets, Should help spread the load out.


Anything under 1" thick won't require a preheat unless it's cold out. 50°f or warmer and you're golden.


----------



## JustJeff

Picked our apples today. These are the good eaters, have just as many pie apples (ones with spots or a hole etc). Also managed to stack what I split yesterday.


----------



## JustJeff

7018 is a low hydrogen electrode. It's the dissolved hydrogen that bubbles in the weld pool that start cracks. This is a direct result of moisture. Rods need to be baked at 250°f and kept warm and dry. So don't keep em on your shelf in an unheated garage. Get a sealed container to keep them in and bake them for a while before using them.


----------



## tfp

JustJeff said:


> Picked our apples today. These are the good eaters, have just as many pie apples (ones with spots or a hole etc). Also managed to stack what I split yesterday.



Damn Jeff that's a good haul of apples, they look great. Got any pics of the trees full of them?


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> Hero wood .
> 
> It works great for that  .
> Where you at down there. The inlaws are in Ft Wayne, Defiance, West Unity, Edgerton, I get down there often.


----------



## North by Northwest

JustJeff said:


> 7018 is a low hydrogen electrode. It's the dissolved hydrogen that bubbles in the weld pool that start cracks. This is a direct result of moisture. Rods need to be baked at 250°f and kept warm and dry. So don't keep em on your shelf in an unheated garage. Get a sealed container to keep them in and bake them for a while before using them.


You can also purchase MSS 7018-MR ( moisture resistant) rod , which are non hydroscopic flux . I however use a heating oven because I am too lazy to go and buy another specialty flux rod  .


----------



## JustJeff

They are dwarf trees but are looking pretty woolly because I suck at pruning and haven't done any in a couple years


----------



## North by Northwest

husqvarna257 said:


> Thanks for the sugestion. Went to the local hardware store and got 1/8 7018. I try the stringer bead
> 
> 
> I thought of heating the bracket due to it's size. A few minutes with a map gas torch. vee groves sound like a good idea. Going to find some scrap to practice weld on. Haven't welded in a long time.
> 
> Yea the flat stock is for gussets, Should help spread the load out.


If , your steel is older or dirty or corroded , 6010 / 6011 or 6012 is best for the root pass's & then either 6013 or 7018 for the supplemental caps . This will ensure good initial penetration & reduced porosity & slag inclusion along with a more polished & smooth final surface weld brother


----------



## Philbert

We can bring, but we can’t take. Concerns with EAB, and likely, people getting hurt. 

Sometimes thought a guy could hang out there and watch for good loads as they entered, and try to work out a deal before the wood is technically ‘dumped’. 

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

Got out to clean up a few pieces in the yard, then piled a bunch of miscellaneous chunks on the top of the stacks. They have definitely settled as they have dried because it seemed about the same reach as when I originally stacked the top row.


----------



## GrizG

JustJeff said:


> They are dwarf trees but are looking pretty woolly because I suck at pruning and haven't done any in a couple years


Kind of amusing to read that on an arborist site.


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> We can bring, but we can’t take. Concerns with EAB, and likely, people getting hurt.
> 
> Sometimes thought a guy could hang out there and watch for good loads as they entered, and try to work out a deal before the wood is technically ‘dumped’.
> 
> Philbert


Got a green dump site not in my township, but next to my friends farm. Few of the local tree guys dump chips and wood off there. I had my friend inquire about us going up there and taking the rounds/logs. Basically was told absolutely not, once there they are township property. They bring a big tub grinder in and turn it into compost, which they turn around and sell to township residents. Can't say anymore without getting political.


----------



## chipper1

Don't know if anyone is in NE OH, but I just saw this on another site. I can get more details if needed.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> Well I believe I found why the splitter was leaking!!!View attachment 1021218


You may be able to add an external wiper seal over that if it was caused by chips.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Here's the tree that chaired on me the other day. About a 24" spruce approximately 100' tall.


Its pretty self explanatory what happened, but for those that can't see why it chaired. I'll explain. 

It chaired because I screwed up!!!
The tree laying in front of the stump is not the tree off that stump. It was fell first and bounced over in front of the tree that was standing before I chaired it. The tree laying on the ground right next to the stump that is also far behind the stump, played no part in the senerio. It was fell long afterwards. The tree laying on top, that's ripped in half is the tree off that stump.
When the tree just started to commit. It contacted the tree that was down in front of it. Thus causing forward resistance to the wood infront of the hinge while the tree top had forward momentum and the wood behind the hinge started to spring load. (Just as if the face cut had closed down on a hard full face Dutchman) Then instantly, POW!!! Up she ripped and away I ran! 


I knew the tree was going to contact the downed timber before the face was even close to being closed and that there was a good chance it would chair, but I thought if I cut fast and left just a very narrow and weak hinge, that It would break off the stump once it hit the butt off the downed timber.

WRONG!!!

Im not to proud to admit I pulled a rookie move! 
I should have just high stumped it then flushed the stump lower afterwards. 

This is a close of of the stump after I flushed off some bigger splinters and slabs. 


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Here's the tree that chaired on me the other day. About a 24" spruce approximately 100' tall.View attachment 1021411
> View attachment 1021412
> 
> Its pretty self explanatory what happened, but for those that can't see why it chaired. I'll explain.
> 
> It chaired because I screwed up!!!
> The tree laying in front of the stump is not the tree off that stump. It was fell first and bounced over infront if the tree that was standing before I chaired it. The tree laying on the ground right next to the stump that is also far behind the stump, played no part in the senerio. It was fell long afterwards. The tree laying on top that's ripped in half is the tree off that stump.
> When the tree just started to commit. It contacted the tree that was down in front of it. Thus causing forward resistance to the wood infront of the hinge while the tree top had forward momentum and the wood behind the hinge started to spring load. Then instantly, POW!!! Up she ripped and away I ran! View attachment 1021413
> 
> 
> I knew the tree was going to contact the downed timber before the face was even close to being closed and that there was a good chance it would chair, but I thought if I cut fast and left just a very narrow and weak hinge, that It would break of the stump once it hit the butt off the downed timber.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> Im not to proud to admit I pulled a rookie move!
> I should have just high stumped it then flushed the stump lower afterwards.
> 
> This is a close of of the stump after I flushed off some bigger splinters and slabs. View attachment 1021414
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Glad your ok Kodiak, That makes my butt pucker just looking at that!


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Here's the tree that chaired on me the other day. About a 24" spruce approximately 100' tall.View attachment 1021411
> View attachment 1021412
> 
> Its pretty self explanatory what happened, but for those that can't see why it chaired. I'll explain.
> 
> It chaired because I screwed up!!!
> The tree laying in front of the stump is not the tree off that stump. It was fell first and bounced over infront if the tree that was standing before I chaired it. The tree laying on the ground right next to the stump that is also far behind the stump, played no part in the senerio. It was fell long afterwards. The tree laying on top that's ripped in half is the tree off that stump.
> When the tree just started to commit. It contacted the tree that was down in front of it. Thus causing forward resistance to the wood infront of the hinge while the tree top had forward momentum and the wood behind the hinge started to spring load. Then instantly, POW!!! Up she ripped and away I ran! View attachment 1021413
> 
> 
> I knew the tree was going to contact the downed timber before the face was even close to being closed and that there was a good chance it would chair, but I thought if I cut fast and left just a very narrow and weak hinge, that It would break of the stump once it hit the butt off the downed timber.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> Im not to proud to admit I pulled a rookie move!
> I should have just high stumped it then flushed the stump lower afterwards.
> 
> This is a close of of the stump after I flushed off some bigger splinters and slabs. View attachment 1021414
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Great post and good description KK. Not that the outcome would be different but I'm curious about what looks like an unfinished Humboldt on the stump.


----------



## JustJeff

GrizG said:


> Kind of amusing to read that on an arborist site.


Yeah no kidding! Lol. I'm a welder not an arborist, although I have learned a lot from the people on this site. Mostly that the answer to every "what saw should I get for cutting fallen limbs" question is, a Dolmar 7900. And that 4 chainsaws is the bare minimum. Ha ha. In all seriousness though, pruning apples is a sub specialty that most tree guys shy away from. A lot of apples grown here in the area and there are people who specialize in their care. Kind of interesting watching the evolution of orchards from full size trees to dwarves like mine to super dwarf trees that are cabled and staked in rows in high density.


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> You may be able to add an external wiper seal over that if it was caused by chips.


Thanks. The inner seal was completely toast. It basically broke down and was in no less that 20 pieces. I think it just let pressure through where it wasn't intended to be and the wiper just couldn't hold it back.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. I had another great weekend with the kids and one of their friends at the cabin. My middle son got his first duck as did their friend. 

On Friday we had picked up my numbers sequential black pew pews and four of the kids shot theirs at targets.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> Yeah no kidding! Lol. I'm a welder not an arborist, although I have learned a lot from the people on this site. Mostly that the answer to every "what saw should I get for cutting fallen limbs" question is, a Dolmar 7900. And that 4 chainsaws is the bare minimum. Ha ha. In all seriousness though, pruning apples is a sub specialty that most tree guys shy away from. A lot of apples grown here in the area and there are people who specialize in their care. Kind of interesting watching the evolution of orchards from full size trees to dwarves like mine to super dwarf trees that are cabled and staked in rows in high density.


And if that 7900 is ported you'll probably be better off too . 
Had someone ask about pruning a peach tree last night, it's overloaded and has broken branches, many like that here in West MI this yr.
We have a lot of orchards around here too, many have the super dwarfs, amazing how many apples are on those little guys. No apple or fruit trees at the house, but we have connections for the apples, the wife snagged a bunch, the kitchen island has been full since the middle of last week. Cider and dried slices were yesterday, she made a couple gallons, and lots of canned applesauce during the week, not sure what her plan is now.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> Thanks. The inner seal was completely toast. It basically broke down and was in no less that 20 pieces. I think it just let pressure through where it wasn't intended to be and the wiper just couldn't hold it back.


That really stinks. I think I have only had to rebuild one piston for a internal seal leak. That was on the bucket for an old 8N I owned many years ago.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> And if that 7900 is ported you'll probably be better off too .
> Had someone ask about pruning a peach tree last night, it's overloaded and has broken branches, many like that here in West MI this yr.
> We have a lot of orchards around here too, many have the super dwarfs, amazing how many apples are on those little guys. No apple or fruit trees at the house, but we have connections for the apples, the wife snagged a bunch, the kitchen island has been full since the middle of last week. Cider and dried slices were yesterday, she made a couple gallons, and lots of canned applesauce during the week, not sure what her plan is now.


Think Brett you know this one very well .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> Great post and good description KK. Not that the outcome would be different but I'm curious about what looks like an unfinished Humboldt on the stump.


If you look closely, you'll see that the Humboldt closed a bit while commiting and that is where the tree contacted the downed timber and then chaired. After I flushed off the mess off the stump. The face stayed at that angle. If that makes any sense?


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Think Brett you know this one very well .


Yep, miss that wrap handle. I only have the ported 7900 now, well in the dolmars, also have a makita 4300 and a couple 6421 parts saws.
The jred 2252 is ready to do a bit of cutting either today or tomorrow out back, then I have a couple bigger box elder to drop at a friends that is getting bucked up for bonfire wood(tomorrow on those).


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> then I have a couple bigger box elder to drop


Talk about speed wood!!!


----------



## GrizG

JustJeff said:


> Yeah no kidding! Lol. I'm a welder not an arborist, although I have learned a lot from the people on this site. Mostly that the answer to every "what saw should I get for cutting fallen limbs" question is, a Dolmar 7900. And that 4 chainsaws is the bare minimum. Ha ha. In all seriousness though, pruning apples is a sub specialty that most tree guys shy away from. A lot of apples grown here in the area and there are people who specialize in their care. Kind of interesting watching the evolution of orchards from full size trees to dwarves like mine to super dwarf trees that are cabled and staked in rows in high density.


I had a half dozen peach trees that needed pruning and fruit thinning... time consuming and yielded way more fruit than we could use or even give away! Apples would have been better as they have a longer shelf life.


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> I had a half dozen peach trees that needed pruning and fruit thinning... time consuming and yielded way more fruit than we could use or even give away! Apples would have been better as they have a longer shelf life.


Store them with your potatoes, pretty sure they will last forever. Used to do that back on the farm.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

GrizG said:


> I had a half dozen peach trees that needed pruning and fruit thinning... time consuming and yielded way more fruit than we could use or even give away! Apples would have been better as they have a longer shelf life.


 When I have more peaches than I can use up fast enough, I can the extras for later use! They freeze well too.

SR


----------



## turnkey4099

End of the lifting weight restriction (10lbs) after the hernia surgery 2 weeks ago today. I made 3 hours bucking, noodling, loading a 40' willow log. Tried loading a few whole but decided that was pushing things a bit.

Trouble with a 20" chain on the MS362. I have sharpened it twice now and it will cut sorta okay but needs down pressure to do it. All most new chain, only be sharped 3 times so far. It wouldn't noodle at all. Back on the bench it goes and a good examination to see what the problem is. Probably misset the filing jig.

Tomorrow I'll stake out T-posts 20' apart, position splitter and split/pile as I unload. Feels good to get back to real work vice just cutting brush. Stamina still needs to be upped - I was forcing myself to finish the log during he last half hour.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> End of the lifting weight restriction (10lbs) after the hernia surgery 2 weeks ago today. I made 3 hours bucking, noodling, loading a 40' willow log. Tried loading a few whole but decided that was pushing things a bit.
> 
> Trouble with a 20" chain on the MS362. I have sharpened it twice now and it will cut sorta okay but needs down pressure to do it. All most new chain, only be sharped 3 times so far. It wouldn't noodle at all. Back on the bench it goes and a good examination to see what the problem is. Probably misset the filing jig.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll stake out T-posts 20' apart, position splitter and split/pile as I unload. Feels good to get back to real work vice just cutting brush. Stamina still needs to be upped - I was forcing myself to finish the log during he last half hour.


Good to hear you're back at it.
Be careful out there, sounds like you got a good workout as it is.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Talk about speed wood!!!


Yep, it is. I diced up all the ones I pulled up from the woods minus about three bucking cuts on one tank with the ms200 rear handle. The chips looked like they were from a standard 3/8 chain, not the 3/8 picco on there. I probably would have made it thru those last cuts if I would have touched the chain up before starting. 
That saw sure sounds good, but my ms201 rear handle is much more efficient on fuel, and had more power.


----------



## husqvarna257

JustJeff said:


> 7018 is a low hydrogen electrode. It's the dissolved hydrogen that bubbles in the weld pool that start cracks. This is a direct result of moisture. Rods need to be baked at 250°f and kept warm and dry. So don't keep em on your shelf in an unheated garage. Get a sealed container to keep them in and bake them for a while before using them.


Yea I did not open the box of rods and it's sealed in plastic. Not going to grind until I'm ready to weld. Thanks for the no heat tip.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> The jred 2252 is ready to do a bit of cutting either today or tomorrow out back, then I have a couple bigger box elder to drop at a friends that is getting bucked up for bonfire wood(tomorrow on those).


 EVERYONE who runs my Jonsered 2260 just plain loves it,







Including me! lol

SR


----------



## sean donato

Ran down to Paul b Zimmermanns after work with my boy. Decided to go stainless steel from the furnace to the new chimney. It's single walled 304, and man is it way thick! Much thicker then black pipe. I had a heck of a time drilling it to put the holding screws in. Hopefully it last longer then 2 years like the black pipe. Cost $168.00 for the pipe, 90* and 15* elbow. Only needed 14 1/2" of the straight section. But it's done. 
While I was there I picked up a polly brush for cleaning the chimney. The directions were very specific not to use a steel brush. Only thing I'm really worried about in the whole system is the stupid adapter that goes into the wall thimble. It was supplied with the starter kit and it's stainless, but it's pretty cheapy. I'm sure I'm over thinking things.


----------



## sean donato

Well guess it's burn season.... furnace is working well and I'm really happy with how the chimney is working .


----------



## Captain Bruce

Just the opposite here in Michigan. Our T


sean donato said:


> Got a green dump site not in my township, but next to my friends farm. Few of the local tree guys dump chips and wood off there. I had my friend inquire about us going up there and taking the rounds/logs. Basically was told absolutely not, once there they are township property. They bring a big tub grinder in and turn it into compost, which they turn around and sell to township residents. Can't say anymore without getting political.


Just the opposite here. Our yard is open to the public, and when the compost / mulch piles are ready, material vanishes in a month.

The wood is another matter given the safety required.


----------



## NbyNWisc

Same here. Our city allows dumping of trees and if the wood is desirable, it goes out as fast as it comes in.


----------



## muddstopper

husqvarna257 said:


> Yea I did not open the box of rods and it's sealed in plastic. Not going to grind until I'm ready to weld. Thanks for the no heat tip.


Just a couple of suggestions. I like to put the rods I am going to use on top of my wood stove. Top of stove gets to around 5-600 degreesf. If I have a big project, I will lay the whole box on the stove. For storing rods, You can take a vacuum sealer and place the rods in a bag and use the vacuum sealer to suck the air out. Put just a handfull of rods in each bag, that way you just open a bag with a few rods instead of a bunch of rods. If you make the bags a little long, you can open at the melted seam, get the rods out you need and then reseal the bag.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Ran down to Paul b Zimmermanns after work with my boy. Decided to go stainless steel from the furnace to the new chimney. It's single walled 304, and man is it way thick! Much thicker then black pipe. I had a heck of a time drilling it to put the holding screws in. Hopefully it last longer then 2 years like the black pipe. Cost $168.00 for the pipe, 90* and 15* elbow. Only needed 14 1/2" of the straight section. But it's done.
> While I was there I picked up a polly brush for cleaning the chimney. The directions were very specific not to use a steel brush. Only thing I'm really worried about in the whole system is the stupid adapter that goes into the wall thimble. It was supplied with the starter kit and it's stainless, but it's pretty cheapy. I'm sure I'm over thinking things.


Stainless the only way to go Sean. Had mine for about 5 years now and no sign of breaking down. It is a pita to drill.


----------



## sean donato

Captain Bruce said:


> Just the opposite here in Michigan. Our T
> 
> Just the opposite here. Our yard is open to the public, and when the compost / mulch piles are ready, material vanishes in a month.
> 
> The wood is another matter given the safety required.


I wish it was like that around here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I'd love to find a tree like this when Im "on the scrounge!" I bet it yields at least seven cord!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'd love to find a tree like this when Im "on the scrounge!" I bet it yields at least seven cord!View attachment 1021650


I've been working off property setting up for a Christmas drive through light show, in the woods. They had a tree company come in and clean up around the road. They just dropped trees and left them. I was nearly in tears the first day. Asked everyone I could and no one is allowed to remove any of the wood. There's at least 3 oaks that go in the 36" dbh range, many hickory and Beach that are in the 18-20" range. They are just gonna lay there and rot. The oak would and hickory would make some beautiful lumber. Nice straight sticks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I've been working off property setting up for a Christmas drive through light show, in the woods. They had a tree company come in and clean up around the road. They just dropped trees and left them. I was nearly in tears the first day. Asked everyone I could and no one is allowed to remove any of the wood. There's at least 3 oaks that go in the 36" dbh range, many hickory and Beach that are in the 18-20" range. They are just gonna lay there and rot. The oak would and hickory would make some beautiful lumber. Nice straight sticks.


Man! What a bummer Sean D! Also, what a waste! Sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Man! What a bummer Sean D! Also, what a waste! Sorry to hear that bud.


I'll grab a few pics if the rain let's off long enough, it's a crying shame. Around here it's a big enough pain just to source wood with heating costs rising, let alone seeing prime wood going to shite...


----------



## svk

Good morning. Took a friend out for a little mid week duck hunt. He got his first three ducks.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> I'll grab a few pics if the rain let's off long enough, it's a crying shame. Around here it's a big enough pain just to source wood with heating costs rising, let alone seeing prime wood going to shite...


Is everyone you asked going to grab them for themselves?


----------



## Vtrombly

Got on working on a little on the scrounged Pine last night. Got my P41 out last night which is the only full wrap saw I have but it is well worth it. I've always loved these saws and have to pull them out every now and then. My friend Chris in Ottawa the P40-P50 saws was his grandfathers favorite saws. So In memory of him I pull one out every so often and cut some blocks with them.


----------



## MustangMike

NY is just as bad (if not worse) than PA, I see lots of stuff down on State or NYC land (they own all the reservoirs around here) and you can't touch it!

Good thing I have lots of Tax Clients. One (who also has his FFL which I used to get the Gunbroker gun) has several dead Ash trees he wants dropped and removed, and he lives close to my daughter (who heats with wood), so it will work out nicely.

With about 300 clients, every year someone want something dropped or cut up and removed. (I actually go to many of their houses).

Now I just have to get over there and do it!


----------



## bob kern

farmer steve said:


> Stainless the only way to go Sean. Had mine for about 5 years now and no sign of breaking down. It is a pita to drill.


For anyone who hasn't stumbled across this bit of knowledge, slower is better drilling stainless.


----------



## Vtrombly

And a decent feed rate and pressure with stainless. You don't Peck as much as steel and aluminum. Keep a decent amount of coolant on it and if its cutting keep the pressure on it. Cobalt drills are by and far the best chance to get good results.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> Got on working on a little on the scrounged Pine last night. Got my P41 out last night which is the only full wrap saw I have but it is well worth it. I've always loved these saws and have to pull them out every now and then. My friend Chris in Ottawa the P40-P50 saws was his grandfathers favorite saws. So In memory of him I pull one out every so often and cut some blocks with them.



One of these days I'm going to have to get my 700D running. Since I sold the 075, I think the 700 is my biggest saw at 107CC's.


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to get my 700D running. Since I sold the 075, I think the 700 is my biggest saw at 107CC's.


This one is almost 70cc which is normally where I'm around for most tasks then the around 38 to 40cc for the limbing saws. The biggest saw I have is not running yet an old gear drive craftsman I have with an AH58 largest running is my 288XP. Its like a revolving door to keep X amount of them going at a time. I usually have 4 or 5 work saws running and use them for a season and clean them out and store them and when I get a new group out the following year its time to fix those fuel lines carb kits and the process starts over again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I've only got 11 running saws, which I know are small numbers compared to some of you guys, but I'm beginning to think it's too much. I've got about 4 that I use on a regular basis(2511t,201tcm,400,and 500i) and my 066 gets occasional use. The rest just sit a lot...I haven't really had any running issues yet, but I could probably stand to sell a couple. Especially considering that I've got 6 saws that are in the 70-80cc class.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I've only got 11 running saws, which I know are small numbers compared to some of you guys, but I'm beginning to think it's too much. I've got about 4 that I use on a regular basis(2511t,201tcm,400,and 500i) and my 066 gets occasional use. The rest just sit a lot...I haven't really had any running issues yet, but I could probably stand to sell a couple. Especially considering that I've got 6 saws that are in the 70-80cc class.


Had the same problem a year or so ago. Ended up getting rid of anything I hadn't used in over 2 years, except the 394xp and my pops Mac pm605.


----------



## sean donato

GeeVee said:


> Is everyone you asked going to grab them for themselves?


No, it's part of the hotel thats owned by the trust. If I was a hotel employee or trust employee I would likely be allowed to grab it. Really between all the properties there arnt many that burn wood for heat and even less that scroung it up. 
Few pics of the back side logs laying. Couldn't get around to the front half of the trail,(where the big fresh stumps are) between the rain and high reach acting up, it's been a long morning.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Had the same problem a year or so ago. Ended up getting rid of anything I hadn't used in over 2 years, except the 394xp and my pops Mac pm605.


My 400 and my 500i are my "daily drivers" as far as saws go, but I do enjoy taking the 372 or the 044 twins out cutting every once in a while. My 044s are pretty spicy for work saws, so they're always fun to run...they also make me appreciate the AV of the newer saws.

The 372xt is just a solid work saw, between the ergos and what I did to the motor, I still like it as a falling saw. Plus it was personally my first "legit" work saw when I got it 12ish years ago...I don't think I could ever part with it. If anything, I have it on my mind to convert it to OE XP configuration, preferably with a 75cc top end. It actually runs really well as is, but I just can't leave anything alone for too long. 

I try to get out of it, but I've done a fair bit of climbing this year(removals) for my buddy's land-clearing business...so I'm never worried about my top handles sitting too long.


----------



## sean donato

I forgot to mention when I stopped at Paul b's yesterday I checked their saw situation out. The shelves were full and the prices were up. 362s for close to $900.00, 400c for nearly $1100, just shy of $1600.00 for a 500. Heck a 661cm was a little cheaper then the 500. Figure that out.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tfp said:


> Split and stacked the last of the scrounged stringybark, thought I'd try making one of those cinder block firewood stands (not my photo) sadly I didn't have enough to fill it.
> View attachment 1020612
> 
> As I was splitting I was feeding a fire with all of the left over junk, rolling it around my corn patch to kill all the grass and weeds so I can get it ready to plant this year. It worked really well, the whole area in the photo is now charred and crispy.
> View attachment 1020613
> 
> I need to scrounge more wood. I'll go for a drive tomorrow with my head out of the car window and see if I can sniff something out.


Never seen the cinder block and 2x4 method before…cool!


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I forgot to mention when I stopped at Paul b's yesterday I checked their saw situation out. The shelves were full and the prices were up. 362s for close to $900.00, 400c for nearly $1100, just shy of $1600.00 for a 500. Heck a 661cm was a little cheaper then the 500. Figure that out.


I'm quite surprised by the 362 and 400 prices, I was recommending the 400 to a coworker the other day and told him that I was less than $950 OTD on it...guess the price went up a bit.

I'm honestly not shocked about the 500i price. They don't stay on shelves for very long and the guys that buy them, specifically want a 500.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> I forgot to mention when I stopped at Paul b's yesterday I checked their saw situation out. The shelves were full and the prices were up. 362s for close to $900.00, 400c for nearly $1100, just shy of $1600.00 for a 500. Heck a 661cm was a little cheaper then the 500. Figure that out.


Good grief. That old 365 special I bought from Chipper1 for 300 bucks is sounding better and better every day.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> Got on working on a little on the scrounged Pine last night. Got my P41 out last night which is the only full wrap saw I have but it is well worth it. I've always loved these saws and have to pull them out every now and then. My friend Chris in Ottawa the P40-P50 saws was his grandfathers favorite saws. So In memory of him I pull one out every so often and cut some blocks with them.



Sure do like those P series saws great runners. 
View attachment IMG_0448.MOV


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm quite surprised by the 362 and 400 prices, I was recommending the 400 to a coworker the other day and told him that I was less than $950 OTD on it...guess the price went up a bit.
> 
> I'm honestly not shocked about the 500i price. They don't stay on shelves for very long and the guys that buy them, specifically want a 500.


I was right around that price this spring when I got mine this spring. Really with inflation I'm not surprised with the prices. Tell you this much about the 500i... sure felt good in the hand...


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> Good grief. That old 365 special I bought from Chipper1 for 300 bucks is sounding better and better every day.


Yeah crazy what we're paying nowadays.


----------



## North by Northwest

Squareground3691 said:


> Sure do like those P series saws great runners.
> View attachment 1021781


Every time I fire up the P-51 its like 50 yrs ago , the sound & smell of that old Quaker State


----------



## North by Northwest

sean donato said:


> Yeah crazy what we're paying nowadays.


My new 7900 Prez2 was $920 shipped not cheap but for a 80 cc class saw its a bargain price . I have 3 tanks through it , will be ported this winter in the off season . I imagine it will be a ripper then , because its impressive now in stock intake & exhaust port durations & stock coil performance margins . The pricing certainly has risen during the pandemic on all recreational equipment .


----------



## muddstopper

Vtrombly said:


> And a decent feed rate and pressure with stainless. You don't Peck as much as steel and aluminum. Keep a decent amount of coolant on it and if its cutting keep the pressure on it. Cobalt drills are by and far the best chance to get good results.


I like the M42 cobalt bits for about everything.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I just spent two and a half weeks at our mountain place and am 27 pages behind. Ha.

I’m always forgetting to get firewood pictures, not this time. We took two loads to our friends store, only got pictures of this one load.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Good grief. That old 365 special I bought from Chipper1 for 300 bucks is sounding better and better every day.


I was just thinking maybe i shouldn't have sold the 365 special I sold to a guy down the rd last yr lol.
I'd like to have another 268xp piston cut into a pop-up for my 372oe, they run very strong done up like that and the cost is pretty cheap.
I have a 2166 I'm going to sell soon, I'm going to run it again probably tomorrow. Now that I think about it I should probably get some pictures of it in the morning as it's pretty clean right now .


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> Sure do like those P series saws great runners.
> View attachment 1021781





North by Northwest said:


> Every time I fire up the P-51 its like 50 yrs ago , the sound & smell of that old Quaker State


Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


Yeah , the inlet needle valve prefilter screen really gums up Vince if you don't have good fuel brother .


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> I like the M42 cobalt bits for about everything.


I have quite a decent collection of different bits from working at the machine shop, however cobalt bits I kinda looked over. After I started road work I quickly realized carbide was the go to for hard to drill metals and got a decent assortment of smaller sizes. Still pretty rough getting a pilot in thay stainless pipe for the screws. I think my smaller carbide bits are starting to get dull after all the years I've had them. I should really look into getting them sharpened and get a set of cobalt bits for general use.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


What kind of clunk are you using? I've found I prefer the newer stihl clunks of you can fit the fuel line over them. Second favorite is the walbro felt clunk. Haven't ever been super impressed with the stone type clunk but I still have a few of them in circulation.


----------



## Vtrombly

North by Northwest said:


> Yeah , the inlet needle valve prefilter screen really gums up Vince if you don't have good fuel brother .


I have good ethanol free but when I got this thing it had been sitting for god knows how long I'm struggling getting all this continuing crud from dislodging inside the tank. I've put rags in there and scrubbed around with a screwdriver and rinsed it a couple times but it seems like always more keeps coming off when I'm running it.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> What kind of clunk are you using? I've found I prefer the newer stihl clunks of you can fit the fuel line over them. Second favorite is the walbro felt clunk. Haven't ever been super impressed with the stone type clunk but I still have a few of them in circulation.


Yeah I'm pretty sure it's a husky style stone clunk maybe that's part of the issue I'll look online and order either one of those this isn't the first old mag saw ive ran into this issue on.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> I was right around that price this spring when I got mine this spring. Really with inflation I'm not surprised with the prices. Tell you this much about the 500i... sure felt good in the hand...


I love mine, it's an awesome saw. If a guy just wants to cut firewood and his firewood is easy to get to, it's probably overkill and overpriced. However, if you gotta do any hiking, cutting on uneven ground, chunking down spars, etc. the 500 works beautifully for that. Just the combination of the power, weight, and AV make it a dream to run.

I run the 400 the most out of my rear-handles, but the 500 is my 2nd most commonly used rear handle. If it's smaller-medium sized trees and/or with lots of brushing/limbing, I grab the 400 w/a 28lwb. If I'm just falling trees w/ little to no brushing, I like running that 500 w/ a 32" lwb. Both saws are easy on the body.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> I have good ethanol free but when I got this thing it had been sitting for god knows how long I'm struggling getting all this continuing crud from dislodging inside the tank. I've put rags in there and scrubbed around with a screwdriver and rinsed it a couple times but it seems like always more keeps coming off when I'm running it.


I've sang this song before vt but not sure you heard it so here's the encore!!! Had a similar thing on a saw a while back. Wound up being about a 1" section of old line that didn't come out when I rinsed the tank. It had been in there so long it was near liquidized and fine particles of it were getting past the filter and caking up on the inlet screen. Had the ( bad word bad word ) carb apart 5 times before I found it.


----------



## Raven Coll

Vtrombly said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


If you use a two stroke oil with fuel stabiliser in it or add fuel fuel stabiliser it helps. I always put my saws away with full tanks as if their is less air in the tank there is less chance of the fuel oxidising and going off.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I love mine, it's an awesome saw. If a guy just wants to cut firewood and his firewood is easy to get to, it's probably overkill and overpriced. However, if you gotta do any hiking, cutting on uneven ground, chunking down spars, etc. the 500 works beautifully for that. Just the combination of the power, weight, and AV make it a dream to run.
> 
> I run the 400 the most out of my rear-handles, but the 500 is my 2nd most commonly used rear handle. If it's smaller-medium sized trees and/or with lots of brushing/limbing, I grab the 400 w/a 28lwb. If I'm just falling trees w/ little to no brushing, I like running that 500 w/ a 32" lwb. Both saws are easy on the body.


Roger that. I don't need a 500, I have the 390xp and 394xp to do my big saw stuff. Really all I run anymore is the 400. I did pick up a 24" bar for it, so the 390xp wears the 36" permanently now. It's actually a very good combination for me. The 400 does well with the 24" on it. Truthfully it's not often I get to fell a tree it can't handle.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cowboy254 said:


> So we continued on, starting to climb out of the valley. Saw this one on the downhill side. Someone (Parks Victoria I imagine) had dropped this nice solid peppermint down the slope. About 16 inches at the base.
> 
> View attachment 1021017
> 
> 
> The only problem was getting the wood back up.
> 
> View attachment 1021018
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't the only problem, I disturbed a bull ant nest and also a jumping jack nest. Both are aggressive and give a nasty bite. I looked down at one point to see two bull ants with their heads buried in the kevlar of my chainsaw pants but fortunately they didn't land any hits. Definitely don't want to stand still for long.
> 
> Anyway, eventually I got all the wood up onto the road (Cowgirl was able to take up some of the smaller pieces) and Cowgirl loaded. Cowlad decided he wasn't feeling well and sat in the ute. He's feeling ok now of course.
> 
> View attachment 1021019
> 
> 
> View attachment 1021020
> 
> 
> Cheers fellers


For the next time…
100’ and 200’ cables or Amsteel winch ropes with loops on both ends that will either fit over a tow ball or into a 3/4” shackle and a sizable snatch block
cut into 12’ logs…
set block up hill of the road…
pull logs onto road and cut them up there.

We pulled many a tree out of canyons on our ranch years ago.


----------



## Vtrombly

Raven Coll said:


> If you use a two stroke oil with fuel stabiliser in it or add fuel fuel stabiliser it helps. I always put my saws away with full tanks as if their is less air in the tank there is less chance of the fuel oxidising and going off.


This is just because I'm having a hard time getting the residual crud from the previous owner letting it sit for years out. I use ethanol free fuel and husky xp oil.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> This is just because I'm having a hard time getting the residual crud from the previous owner letting it sit for years out. I use ethanol free fuel and husky xp oil.


I wish I could find ethanol free gas in Mass. I had my 395xp stored for 5 - 6 years and it fired right up last Fall on the old gas.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> I wish I could find ethanol free gas in Mass. I had my 395xp stored for 5 - 6 years and it fired right up last Fall on the old gas.


We have a place right up the road here they call it recreation fuel.


----------



## Vtrombly

bob kern said:


> I've sang this song before vt but not sure you heard it so here's the encore!!! Had a similar thing on a saw a while back. Wound up being about a 1" section of old line that didn't come out when I rinsed the tank. It had been in there so long it was near liquidized and fine particles of it were getting past the filter and caking up on the inlet screen. Had the ( bad word bad word ) carb apart 5 times before I found it.


I didn't think there was but maybe. I have super clean here and some berrymans carb cleaner I could pull all the lines and dump that stuff in there and let it sit for 24 hours and see if it eats that stuff.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Unexpected scrounge...that's why it's in the back of my little girly-man pickup lol. I still managed to fit all of it in there, seasoned valley oak.



I also scored a free reel full of electrical cord. IDK, but I'm guessing it's $100-200 of cord if I were to buy it new. I'll use it to put a long cord on one of my welders. It still has the stock 4' cord that came on it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Unexpected scrounge...that's why it's in the back of my little girly-man pickup lol. I still managed to fit all of it in there, seasoned valley oak.
> View attachment 1021848
> 
> 
> I also scored a free reel full of electrical cord. IDK, but I'm guessing it's $100-200 of cord if I were to buy it new. I'll use it to put a long cord on one of my welders. It still has the stock 4' cord that came on it.
> View attachment 1021847


If 10g ok for a 30a welder for short run Or longer on a 20a unit. 8g much better…
kinda looks like 12g though…


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> If 10g ok for a 30a welder for short run Or longer on a 20a unit. 8g much better…
> kinda looks like 12g though…


It's 10g. I'd prefer 8g for this particular welder, or even 6 on longer cords, but I'll do a shorter cord(10' or so) and see how it goes. I almost never have the voltage turned up above about 1/2 anyway.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> It's 10g. I'd prefer 8g for this particular welder, or even 6 on longer cords, but I'll do a shorter cord(10' or so) and see how it goes. I almost never have the voltage turned up above about 1/2 anyway.


As long as your welder’s main cord is a 10 that will work.


----------



## Billhook




----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> For the next time…
> 100’ and 200’ cables or Amsteel winch ropes with loops on both ends that will either fit over a tow ball or into a 3/4” shackle and a sizable snatch block
> cut into 12’ logs…
> set block up hill of the road…
> pull logs onto road and cut them up there.
> 
> We pulled many a tree out of canyons on our ranch years ago.



Yep. Guess what you're not allowed to do here?


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


If ur muffler has a baffle core in it , take it out they run a lot better to restrictive did it to my P51 totally different saw ,


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> If ur muffler has a baffle core in it , take it out they run a lot better to restrictive did it to my P51 totally different saw ,


I want to say I pulled it a couple years ago but Ill double check when I pull the carb to throw it in the ultrasonic and soak the tank. Ill order those clunks that Sean suggested today. This is the only problem I've ran across on multiple different all mag saws I have a couple 65Ls that have some corrosion and paint flaking. If this doesn't work ill get some of that redcote tank coating stuff. If all else fails I know that will work.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> I want to say I pulled it a couple years ago but Ill double check when I pull the carb to throw it in the ultrasonic and soak the tank. Ill order those clunks that Sean suggested today. This is the only problem I've ran across on multiple different all mag saws I have a couple 65Ls that have some corrosion and paint flaking. If this doesn't work ill get some of that redcote tank coating stuff. If all else fails I know that will work.


Here’s a golden oldie. She cuts real good .


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a golden oldie. She cuts real good .


Man that's a mint 77! you don't see them with the stickers intact. I have plenty of 65 crankcases if I ever find a 77 top end ill build one up. I love the mufflers of those have a very distinct sound. Ill have to get one out for firewood season I really like those series of saws.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> Man that's a mint 77! you don't see them with the stickers intact. I have plenty of 65 crankcases if I ever find a 77 top end ill build one up. I love the mufflers of those have a very distinct sound. Ill have to get one out for firewood season I really like those series of saws.


That’s actually a repro decal kit from Sugar Creek Supply, the original ones were toasted .


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> That’s actually a repro decal kit from Sugar Creek Supply, the original ones were toasted .


That's a great reproduction that's for sure. Very close to the original. The 65 I got for 15 bucks here has them all but the 65 on the side. It couldn't have been used more than a couple seasons. Its funny that out of all the high rev saws I probably enjoy these style of saws the most. They love big wood and have torque for days. They are not fast but slow and steady wins the race. If nobody has ran this era of Huskys I suggest that they do. Its cool to see and run in person the early designs that revolutionized saws. The same with Pioneer had they been around today I think we would have seen allot of cool stuff. To this day that Boost Port is Highly sought after. Id love to see a 655BP or a P62 in person.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> That's a great reproduction that's for sure. Very close to the original. The 65 I got for 15 bucks here has them all but the 65 on the side. It couldn't have been used more than a couple seasons. Its funny that out of all the high rev saws I probably enjoy these style of saws the most. They love big wood and have torque for days. They are not fast but slow and steady wins the race. If nobody has ran this era of Huskys I suggest that they do. Its cool to see and run in person the early designs that revolutionized saws. The same with Pioneer had they been around today I think we would have seen allot of cool stuff. To this day that Boost Port is Highly sought after. Id love to see a 655BP or a P62 in person.


Yea do luv the older saws for sure , yup 655BP is on my bucket list but don’t come up very seldom. Here’s a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea do luv the older saws for sure , yup 655BP is on my bucket list but don’t come up very seldom. Here’s a couple of my favorites.


I love that oiled V Stack that's nice those are pretty hard to find too.


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> I love that oiled V Stack that's nice those are pretty hard to find too.


Yea actually made the V stack , they run a lot better air flow , helps being a tool& die maker. Lol


----------



## Vtrombly

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea actually made the V stack , they run a lot better air flow , helps being a tool& die maker. Lol


Yeah similar here. I do CAD design and I program and run Mills, and wire EDM. Pretty soon I'm going to make a .404 sprocket for my Homelite Wiz ill do it up In CAD and wire it out.


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to pull the carb again to clean the screen. Was bogging on the high this evening. Must still be some crap in the tank I've cleaned the carb twice now. I'll pull it off again the filter must not be fine enough to filter the crud out.


Also Vince when I 1st got my P-51 from my Uncle it had sat for 20 yrs . I had to replace all the old neoprene fuel line , rebuild the carburator & tune. Also , the old felt filter membrane was toast , replaced it with a Walbro reproduction element . I found that a half tank of evaporust & a 1' length of dog chain links left in the tank & shaken daily for a few minutes broke up & dissolved all the fuel tanks internal rust in 3 days . It was like a shiney nickle brother  Por -15 also has a very similar product . Both products will not harm non rust laden carbon steel or aluminium or rubber or plastics for that matter . I love my Pioneers , I start & run all 3 of them every year for sentimental reasons . Nothing like the sound of old school Pioneer just off idle to make you feel alive !


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> Also Vince when I 1st got my P-51 from my Uncle it had sat for 20 yrs . I had to replace all the old neoprene fuel line , Also the old felt filter membrane . Replaced it with Walbro reproduction element . I found that a half tank of evaporust & a 1' length of dog chain links left in the tank & shaken daily for a few minutes broke up & dissolved all the fuel tanks internal rust in 3 days . It was like a shiney nickle brother  Por -15 also has a very similar product . Both products will not harm non rust laden carbon steel or aluminium or rubber or plastics for that matter . I love my Pioneers , I start & run all 3 of them every year for sentimental reasons . Nothing like the sound of old school Pioneer just off idle to make you feel alive !


Those reed saws are awesome !!


----------



## North by Northwest

Squareground3691 said:


> Those reed saws are awesome !!


Indeed they are Sir ! Every time I fire up one of the old girls , I am flooded buy good memories of days gone by , cutting firewood with my Dad & Uncle . Cheers brother


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> Indeed they are Sir ! Every time I fire up one of the old girls , I am flooded buy good memories of days gone by , cutting firewood with my Dad & Uncle . Cheers brother


Good times , same to you bro


----------



## chipper1

North by Northwest said:


> Nothing like the sound of old school Pioneer just off idle to make you feel alive !


That's what I'm saying, then shut it off and grab the husky  .

All right, what's a clunk, I may need to get one or two lol.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> That's what I'm saying, then shut it off and grab the husky  .
> 
> All right, what's a clunk, I may need to get one or two lol.


The clunk is the fuel filter in the tank.


----------



## bob kern

Vtrombly said:


> I didn't think there was but maybe. I have super clean here and some berrymans carb cleaner I could pull all the lines and dump that stuff in there and let it sit for 24 hours and see if it eats that stuff.


Hope that's the ticket!!! This little piece was hiding from me. Found it with a mirror!!!!


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> That's what I'm saying, then shut it off and grab the husky  .
> 
> All right, what's a clunk, I may need to get one or two lol.


Brett , you mixing your med's !


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Cowboy254 said:


> Yep. Guess what you're not allowed to do here?


pull logs? Why not?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Our current and only burn pile area is full, so I’m making another. A lot smaller though, I don’t have another big area.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Our current and only burn pile area is full, so I’m making another. A lot smaller though, I don’t have another big area.



“Some trees were harmed in the making of this video“, lol


----------



## GrizG

Alright... come clean. Who's scrounging firewood as the Gresham Lumberjack?


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> “Some trees were harmed in the making of this video“, lol



There should only be a couple trees in that space, but of course you know that. We got fire hazard galore on our place, and we’re thinning it out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> Alright... come clean. Who's scrounging firewood as the Gresham Lumberjack?



Your link doesn’t work, I found another.









‘Gresham Lumberjack’ illegally chopping down hundreds of trees


Gresham Police and the Parks & Recreations are asking the public for help to find the ‘Gresham Lumberjack’ that is cutting down hundreds of trees.




www.kptv.com


----------



## Zaedock

GrizG said:


> Alright... come clean. Who's scrounging firewood as the Gresham Lumberjack?



It's not me. They said the perp is using a bow saw! - Too old for that crap. PowerSaw only.


----------



## Zaedock

Been a few months since I've been on here or my other forums. We drove my son out to S.Dakota for college and then I had some medical issues to work out but am feeling good after some impromptu surgery. I'm planning on a write up of our journey out West soon. 

I didn't do a lot of cutting the last couple of months, but since surgery, I have felt really good and am back in action. One of my local tree service friends dropped off a load of ash yesterday. Not a lot, but a couple loads a week add up. The EAB has destroyed the ash trees here and my neighborhood has constant Powersaws ripping throughout the day.


----------



## SS396driver

Had to fix my wood truck . Went to put it in 4wheel and the shifter just flopped around . Knew right away the linkage came off . This is the second one on the truck . The pins just disintegrated and the c clips fall off 

So I made a new one 100 % stainless steel it’ll outlast the truck


----------



## mountainguyed67

What truck?


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> What truck?


My Dodge 3500 .


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm finally getting some splitting done ahead of winter. I'm tackling all the rounds/logs that have been sitting in my front yard for a year or 2. That seems to be the perfect amount of time to let the wood sit before splitting, at least with pine. Any sooner than that, and the bark sticks and the fibers make it a PITA to split. If I waited any longer than I am now, it would be rotten...even at that, a small portion of it is getting hucked into the burn pile.

I prefer to burn oak, madrone, or even cedar, but I have a never ending supply of ponderosa pine...so that's what I'm splitting now. 

Pine isn't the cleanest burning, but I burn hot fires and don't seem to have an issue with buildup. The pine gets the house up to a comfortable temperature and oak is what keeps a bed of coals throughout the night.

It's slow going, I'm using my old man's splitter, which needs a rebuild on the ram. I even had to noodle some of the larger rounds to get them to split. He's got a new pump on it and it's a known good valve on it, so I'm guessing some sort of internal seal issue. My splitter is in project phase ATM. It's mostly complete, I just need to source a fuel tank for it and some other odds and ends(home-made unit I was given.)

Felt like tons of work and I barely made a dent in the wood:


----------



## Zaedock

SS396driver said:


> My Dodge 3500 .


Judging by the linkage, NP208.


----------



## Zaedock

Sierra_rider said:


> Pine isn't the cleanest burning, but I burn hot fires and don't seem to have an issue with buildup. The pine gets the house up to a comfortable temperature and oak is what keeps a bed of coals throughout the night.



Pine is Fine! LOL


----------



## Vtrombly

North by Northwest said:


> Also Vince when I 1st got my P-51 from my Uncle it had sat for 20 yrs . I had to replace all the old neoprene fuel line , rebuild the carburator & tune. Also , the old felt filter membrane was toast , replaced it with a Walbro reproduction element . I found that a half tank of evaporust & a 1' length of dog chain links left in the tank & shaken daily for a few minutes broke up & dissolved all the fuel tanks internal rust in 3 days . It was like a shiney nickle brother  Por -15 also has a very similar product . Both products will not harm non rust laden carbon steel or aluminium or rubber or plastics for that matter . I love my Pioneers , I start & run all 3 of them every year for sentimental reasons . Nothing like the sound of old school Pioneer just off idle to make you feel alive !


I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to do that I think that's what I'm dealing with is the internal rust that difficult to get.


bob kern said:


> Hope that's the ticket!!! This little piece was hiding from me. Found it with a mirror!!!!


Same here I think NBN is right I think there's hard to get off rust inside that I'm going to have to deal with.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Zaedock said:


> Been a few months since I've been on here or my other forums. We drove my son out to S.Dakota for college and then I had some medical issues to work out but am feeling good after some impromptu surgery. I'm planning on a write up of our journey out West soon.
> 
> I didn't do a lot of cutting the last couple of months, but since surgery, I have felt really good and am back in action. One of my local tree service friends dropped off a load of ash yesterday. Not a lot, but a couple loads a week add up. The EAB has destroyed the ash trees here and my neighborhood has constant Powersaws ripping throughout the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1021986


Is that Escalator in your sig?


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to do that I think that's what I'm dealing with is the internal rust that difficult to get.
> 
> Same here I think NBN is right I think there's hard to get off rust inside that I'm going to have to deal with.


Vince if that fails , which I doubt if your patient , you can always go with a secondary 50:50 mixture of mineral water & muratic acid solution . However I have used the Evaporust 3 times on the saw , a dirt bike tank & a Harley project bike tank all were bonifide success stories


----------



## SS396driver

Zaedock said:


> Judging by the linkage, NP208.


Believe it’s an np271 never needed anything for it so never research it . I have a 208 in my 85 K20


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Zaedock said:


> Judging by the linkage, NP208.


 I never have seen a 208 in any Dodge 3500, don't think they ever put one in.

My one ton Dodge has a 205...

SR


----------



## North by Northwest

Sawyer Rob said:


> I never have seen a 208 in any Dodge 3500, don't think they ever put one in.
> 
> My one ton Dodge has a 205...
> 
> SR


Saw a few in 87 Ramchargers 23 spline unit . P.S. Also in the 83 thru 87 D250 & D300 4x4 Pickups I believe , compatible with Dana-spicer slip yokes .


----------



## Vtrombly

North by Northwest said:


> Vince if that fails , which I doubt if your patient , you can always go with a secondary 50:50 mixture of mineral water & muratic acid solution . However I have used the Evaporust 3 times on the saw , a dirt bike tank & a Harley project bike tank all were bonifide success stories


No no rush I'll let it soak a couple days. I've used that stuff on other stuff the metal turns out bleached it's so clean I have no doubt it will take care of the issue.


----------



## Zaedock

Sawyer Rob said:


> I never have seen a 208 in any Dodge 3500, don't think they ever put one in.
> 
> My one ton Dodge has a 205...
> 
> SR


Yeah - I'm way off today. Good catch. Dodge used them in W250's, although I think Ford may have used them in one tons.


----------



## Zaedock

singinwoodwackr said:


> Is that Escalator in your sig?


It's Hell's Gate. I rolled over in Micky's Hot Tub.


----------



## SS396driver

Just checked the tag it's an NP217 D


----------



## SS396driver

Vtrombly said:


> I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to do that I think that's what I'm dealing with is the internal rust that difficult to get.
> 
> Same here I think NBN is right I think there's hard to get off rust inside that I'm going to have to deal with.


I’ve had great results using Rust 911 . The vent window was so rusted it wouldn’t move . I was sure it would brake without heat but after a 2 day soak it came apart like it was new


----------



## Vtrombly

SS396driver said:


> I’ve had great results using Rust 911 . The vent window was so rusted it wouldn’t move . I was sure it would brake without heat but after a 2 day soak it came apart like it was new View attachment 1022026
> View attachment 1022027
> View attachment 1022028
> View attachment 1022029
> View attachment 1022030


Wow yeah that looks like it works well too. I'll have to keep that in mind for rusted up truck parts.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Your link doesn’t work, I found another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Gresham Lumberjack’ illegally chopping down hundreds of trees
> 
> 
> Gresham Police and the Parks & Recreations are asking the public for help to find the ‘Gresham Lumberjack’ that is cutting down hundreds of trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kptv.com


It works... downloads a PDF of the article from the Wall St. Journal. Security settings could be blocking it...


----------



## GrizG

Zaedock said:


> It's not me. They said the perp is using a bow saw! - Too old for that crap. PowerSaw only.


When I was around 10 years old my next door neighbor and I found hatchets at our homes. We played lumber jack and cut down dozens if not hundreds of trees on his family's property! Some we just cut down but then we evolved and made shelters, benches, work tables and other things that we used for camping. Being old farm lands with widely spaced houses nobody complained... Our parents knew where we were and we never whacked ourselves with the tools... Except for the knuckle on my left middle finger that I sliced with a bow saw. I can still see the scar from that... and the one on my left index finger from my Cub Scout pocket knife. We learned those lessons early and never made the same mistake twice!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> The clunk is the fuel filter in the tank.


Oh, that.
Is that the technical term for it lol.
Got some bonfire wood cut up for a friend of ours. Ran the 550xp to drop them and buck the bigger stuff, the ms200 rear handle to do the limbing, and the 462 for the flush cut.
Sure was a nice day for working outdoors. 




Started out like this.


Almost forgot I used the pole saw to cut this limb out so it didn't catch the power line. The transformer and pole needs to go, but I didn't want to be the reason it did lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

singinwoodwackr said:


> pull logs? Why not?



In the state of Victoria, it is apparently bad for the environment. Or to put it another way, "There's no reason for it, it's just our policy".


----------



## Cowboy254

GrizG said:


> Alright... come clean. Who's scrounging firewood as the Gresham Lumberjack?



Dunno. But if it was spruce that was getting felled, I would recommend sending a SWAT team around to @dancan 's place.


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> In the state of Victoria, it is apparently bad for the environment. Or to put it another way, "There's no reason for it, it's just our policy".


What are you in for, log pulling .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I just thought I'd put up a shot of my 562XP,







I think it looks puuurrrdy sitting there on that load of firewood! lol

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

Vtrombly said:


> Wow yeah that looks like it works well too. I'll have to keep that in mind for rusted up truck parts.





Sawyer Rob said:


> I just thought I'd put up a shot of my 562XP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks puuurrrdy sitting there on that load of firewood! lol
> 
> SR


You need his big brother too . Lol


----------



## MustangMike

Your saws look too clean ... you should cut some wood with them!


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Your saws look too clean ... you should cut some wood with them!


It hit the makeup artist before the pic , lol was covered with dead ash chips from the infamous EAB


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Zaedock said:


> It's Hell's Gate. I rolled over in Micky's Hot Tub.


Oops 
Moab is on my bucket list now that I'm retired and have the time to get there.
2000 Tacoma with a few mods...


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> What are you in for, log pulling .


I bet it's due to " disturbing the delicate micro environment at the soils surface and creating ruts"


----------



## sand sock

I got a 4th truckload of maple. Here is my woodpile.


----------



## Squareground3691

singinwoodwackr said:


> Oops
> Moab is on my bucket list now that I'm retired and have the time to get there.View attachment 1022158


Moab is awesome !!


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Those reed saws are awesome !!


I have plenty but not sure everyone would like how loud mine are this one is wearing a 43" nos Windsor bar


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> I have plenty but not sure everyone would like how loud mine are this one is wearing a 43" nos Windsor bar



Get ya some . lol 
View attachment IMG_0763.MOV


----------



## JustJeff

My boss comes to me yesterday "Did you see all the trees we cut?". I was like um , yeah, good job. I nearly spit out my coffee when I rode by and saw all the sloping back cuts. I wanted to get some good pictures but hey, my livelihood is at stake. Lol. Zoom on my phone from 800' will have to do. It's a wonder no one was killed. You can take the farmer off the farm ...


----------



## Bill G

JimR said:


> I wish I had a Rural King in Mass.


What do you have for farm supply stores there? We have multiple chains of them here and they vary greatly in price/offerings.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> My boss comes to me yesterday "Did you see all the trees we cut?". I was like um , yeah, good job. I nearly spit out my coffee when I rode by and saw all the sloping back cuts. I wanted to get some good pictures but hey, my livelihood is at stake. Lol. Zoom on my phone from 800' will have to do. It's a wonder no one was killed. You can take the farmer off the farm ...
> View attachment 1022246
> View attachment 1022247
> View attachment 1022248


Where's all the wood.
Sounds like he knows what you're into .


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> My boss comes to me yesterday "Did you see all the trees we cut?". I was like um , yeah, good job. I nearly spit out my coffee when I rode by and saw all the sloping back cuts. I wanted to get some good pictures but hey, my livelihood is at stake. Lol. Zoom on my phone from 800' will have to do. It's a wonder no one was killed. You can take the farmer off the farm ...
> View attachment 1022246
> View attachment 1022247
> View attachment 1022248


Looks like my dad's stumps...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

bob kern said:


> I bet it's due to " disturbing the delicate micro environment at the soils surface and creating ruts"


Yea, like nature never does that


----------



## sean donato

singinwoodwackr said:


> Yea, like nature never does that


No never ever


----------



## JustJeff

I shouldn't talk. I'm just a homeowner with a few saws. I didn't know squat before I came in here. Between that and watching and listening to a couple pros, what little I know, I know well.


----------



## Be Stihl

bob kern said:


> For anyone who hasn't stumbled across this bit of knowledge, slower is better drilling stainless.


Same for turning or milling, around half the speed of steel. Also once you get a chip forming don’t stop. Although while drilling this can be dangerous because the chips get long and they don’t break, they will reach out and grab you.


----------



## Be Stihl

Put tank seven through the 400 today while noodling, this old girl is thirsty but she screams. Used the noodles around my trees and bushes.


----------



## bob kern

singinwoodwackr said:


> Yea, like nature never does that


No kidding. The greenies get carried away sometimes... Well most of the time.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

sean donato said:


> No never ever


Love your sig, lol. Cracked my wife up.


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> What do you have for farm supply stores there? We have multiple chains of them here and they vary greatly in price/offerings.


Only tractor supply.


----------



## Bill G

JimR said:


> Only tractor supply.


Nothing wrong with TSC. They tend to be smaller and have more dedicated long-term employees then most of the chain stores. ( Yes TSC is a chain store also) We have several variations here and the best was Fleetway which was bought out by Orschlen. They finally closed the store (due to Farm/Fleet which is a huge chain) a few years back and there were employees that had been there 40 plus years. They still operate stores near Farm King stores which is the northern version of Rural King and the old version of Corn King


----------



## Cowboy254

bob kern said:


> I bet it's due to " disturbing the delicate micro environment at the soils surface and creating ruts"





singinwoodwackr said:


> Yea, like nature never does that



Exactly. On both counts. Then they'll put a burn through and kill lots of stuff. Or they won't put a burn through and then a bushfire will kill everything. But at least the precious micro environment at the soil's surface will be ok. 

Refer to our policy statement.


----------



## SimonHS

Cowboy254 said:


> Exactly. On both counts. Then they'll put a burn through and kill lots of stuff. Or they won't put a burn through and then a bushfire will kill everything. But at least the precious micro environment at the soil's surface will be ok.
> 
> Refer to our policy statement.



The ruts and disturbed soil can actually be good for wildlife.









Military exercises 'good for endangered species' - Nature


Firing ranges can have more wildlife than national parks.




www.nature.com


----------



## sean donato

singinwoodwackr said:


> Love your sig, lol. Cracked my wife up.


That's funny, my wife was the one that found it and said it fit me perfectly. It's a disease with no cure.... can't help it lol.


----------



## sean donato

Bill G said:


> Nothing wrong with TSC. They tend to be smaller and have more dedicated long-term employees then most of the chain stores. ( Yes TSC is a chain store also) We have several variations here and the best was Fleetway which was bought out by Orschlen. They finally closed the store (due to Farm/Fleet which is a huge chain) a few years back and there were employees that had been there 40 plus years. They still operate stores near Farm King stores which is the northern version of Rural King and the old version of Corn King


Tractor Supply has gone way down hill from what they used to be. I stopped by our local tsc the other week to get some plow Shar bolts (which we've always gotten from tsc) not only dod they not have any, the employees had no idea what i was talking about. Heck even the fastener section is catering to the homeowner that needs a pack of screws to "fix" something. Staff is nice and courteous but knows little about actual farming, implements, animals, working with your hands ect.


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> Nothing wrong with TSC. They tend to be smaller and have more dedicated long-term employees then most of the chain stores. ( Yes TSC is a chain store also) We have several variations here and the best was Fleetway which was bought out by Orschlen. They finally closed the store (due to Farm/Fleet which is a huge chain) a few years back and there were employees that had been there 40 plus years. They still operate stores near Farm King stores which is the northern version of Rural King and the old version of Corn King


Mass is not really farm country so we don't have or need all those stores. We could never keep them busy enough to stay in business. 18 years ago we didn't have a TSC here. I use to head down to CT. To stock up on supplies. My favorite trip down there was on a Goldwing I owned. I came home with the luggage bags full and a tractor seat with arm rests strapped to my rear seat. LOL


----------



## GrizG

SimonHS said:


> The ruts and disturbed soil can actually be good for wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military exercises 'good for endangered species' - Nature
> 
> 
> Firing ranges can have more wildlife than national parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nature.com


Reminds me of the time I was small game hunting on snow covered ground that had been selectively logged a few years earlier. I was on a skidder path following fox tracks. The fox had walked on top of the narrow raised ground between ruts. I was amused to see a body print where the fox slipped and fell… One doesn’t think that a fox would have such a mishap… at least up until that point I certainly didn’t!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> In the state of Victoria, it is apparently bad for the environment. Or to put it another way, "There's no reason for it, it's just our policy".



Never heard of such a thing. You can do it here, but they tell you to fill the ruts back in.


----------



## Vtrombly

JustJeff said:


> My boss comes to me yesterday "Did you see all the trees we cut?". I was like um , yeah, good job. I nearly spit out my coffee when I rode by and saw all the sloping back cuts. I wanted to get some good pictures but hey, my livelihood is at stake. Lol. Zoom on my phone from 800' will have to do. It's a wonder no one was killed. You can take the farmer off the farm ...
> View attachment 1022246
> View attachment 1022247
> View attachment 1022248


Yeah there all pretty bad but that one is just awful with the two opposing angles.


Be Stihl said:


> Same for turning or milling, around half the speed of steel. Also once you get a chip forming don’t stop. Although while drilling this can be dangerous because the chips get long and they don’t break, they will reach out and grab you.


I usually use carbide endmills or indexable carbide inserts. For roughing I usually use around 300 SFM to figure RPM use following formula. 
SFM×3.82 ÷ Cutter diameter so if we had a 2" shell mill that would come out to 573 RPM. This is for basic parameters that will cut regardless of what your using. So what changes is when we do finishing if you have Quality inserts like Millstar or Dapra or Dijet like backdraft cutters like a 1" bullnose .0625 .125 or .03125 or a ballnose. I'm running those 3000 RPM plus on Z level toolpaths or 3d finishing even on stainless. For those specialty inserts the books from the manufacturer have allot of good speeds and feeds inside the books. They are designed for mold finishing and work well for getting a good finish. Allot of production shops that have high volume hole drilling in stainless high Rockwell materials like inconel and Hastoloy they get carbide tipped insertable drills with through spindle cooling that they still run high speeds and feeds even in heavy materials.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Not really firewood related, but had the day off, so I did a little bit of bike riding. I found a grove of some big Jeffery pines...we have bigger trees than this down lower in elevation, but these were especially big for high-sierra trees:







Fall colors are starting to come in on the Aspens:






Weird rock formations:





The lake:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Next cutting project...Maple that's been down for years. A friend asked if I wanted to cut it up and take the wood...duh...
The big trunk section alone is probably a cord worth...some 4' diameter. There are other sections that were left that are much larger but mostly rot. 

First load. This 500i works extremely well with a 28 
Cutting 4' diameter with no issues.

odd shapes so getting nice 16" rounds is a chore...


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Not really firewood related, but had the day off, so I did a little bit of bike riding. I found a grove of some big Jeffery pines...we have bigger trees than this down lower in elevation, but these were especially big for high-sierra trees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall colors are starting to come in on the Aspens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird rock formations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lake:


Nice bike , I do a lot of MTB great exercise


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice bike , I do a lot of MTB great exercise


Thanks. I live in a pretty good place for mtb'ing. Tahoe is about an hour's drive from me with unlimited riding, but the pics above are some the local trails for me. We've got some good single track locally, it's not nearly as ridden as the Tahoe stuff...you also have to search for some of it or know where it's at...not all of it is on a trail map.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks. I live in a pretty good place for mtb'ing. Tahoe is about an hour's drive from me with unlimited riding, but the pics above are some the local trails for me. We've got some good single track locally, it's not nearly as ridden as the Tahoe stuff...you also have to search for some of it or know where it's at...not all of it is on a trail map.


MTB Moab a couple of years ago , that was a bucket list place . Hears my current ride


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> MTB Moab a couple of years ago , that was a bucket list place . Hears my current ride


Nice, a couple of my friends race Santa Cruz on the Ca enduro circuit for a chain of bike shops here...good bikes. I'm not fast enough to race enduro, or at least get sponsored like them lol. I did race xc for a few years, I'm looking to get back into it, as I'm feeling a bit on the fluffy side lately.

I agree with Moab being a bucket list. I didn't do it on the mtb, but spent a week there with my dirt bike and 4 other friends. That was probably the funnest week of my life. The final day a couple of us broke off to ride 5 Miles of Hell...it's not really an ideal mtb trail, but there is an unofficial online competition to see how fast you can ride it on a moto.


----------



## svk

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a golden oldie. She cuts real good .


Beauty


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Picked up this sporterized Nagant today for 200 clams. We had a bunch of ammo for this caliber laying around so the gun will literally pay for itself as we use it. Boy, I can remember back in the day when these guns were listed for $69 new in box


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Hi guys. Picked up this sporterized Nagant today for 200 clams. We had a bunch of ammo for this caliber laying around so the gun will literally pay for itself as we use it. Boy, I can remember back in the day when these guns were listed for $69 new in box
> 
> View attachment 1022561


I think I paid $89 for my m44 Mosin from Big 5.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Hi guys. Picked up this sporterized Nagant today for 200 clams. We had a bunch of ammo for this caliber laying around so the gun will literally pay for itself as we use it. Boy, I can remember back in the day when these guns were listed for $69 new in box
> 
> View attachment 1022561


I paid 59 on sale at Dunhams here came with strap bayonet and oil cans cleaning kit. I cant believe what they became. Around that time I seen a buyback program in New York tables littered with Nagants they were giving 800 dollars per gun.......and pictures of these politicians standing around giving the thumbs up.... hope they enjoyed paying for these people brand new deer rifle for that season


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I paid 59 on sale at Dunhams here came with strap bayonet and oil cans cleaning kit. I cant believe what they became. Around that time I seen a buyback program in New York tables littered with Nagants they were giving 800 dollars per gun.......and pictures of these politicians standing around giving the thumbs up.... hope they enjoyed paying for these people brand new deer rifle for that season


That's awesome. 
I liked the buybacks where the guys were 
3-d printing receivers and bringing them in, they finally stopped them  .

Gonna be cutting some of the Bradford Pear into firewood today.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome.
> I liked the buybacks where the guys were
> 3-d printing receivers and bringing them in, they finally stopped them  .
> 
> Gonna be cutting some of the Bradford Pear into firewood today.


That's awesome. I'm going to have to get the splitter back out today and work on the rest of the pine today once it warms up. I have a fire going right now to get the chill out of the house it was below 30 here last night looks like were going to be getting cold pretty quick here. Hope the pear tree goes well.


----------



## Squareground3691

My new wood scrounging rig coming in a couple weeks can’t wait !! L2501 HST with LA526 loader new for 2022 , log haul hitch , and a grapple with third function on the way .


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> My new wood scrounging rig coming in a couple weeks can’t wait !! L2501 HST with LA526 loader new for 2022 , log haul hitch , and a grapple with third function on the way . View attachment 1022586


Very nice, you're gonna like that, they are a game changer for sure.
You think you'll get a skidding winch for it.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Very nice, you're gonna like that, they are a game changer for sure.
> You think you'll get a skidding winch for it.


Perhaps Brett , I have some projects on the homestead, and a 600 ft gravel driveway needs some work , and I buy log truck loads of firewood so the grapple with be a blessing for sure wanted to go bigger Hp but didn’t what to deal with the emissions crap and 25 hp doesn’t require it so I’m happy with that .


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Perhaps Brett , I have some projects on the homestead, and a 600 ft gravel driveway needs some work , and I buy log truck loads of firewood so the grapple with be a blessing for sure wanted to go bigger Hp but didn’t what to deal with the emissions crap and 25 hp doesn’t require it so I’m happy with that .


If the main thing you're doing is firewood and the drive, I doubt the power will be an issue. A nice box blade goes a long way for driveways, or a power rake .


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> If the main thing you're doing is firewood and the drive, I doubt the power will be an issue. A nice box blade goes a long way for driveways, or a power rake .


Yup , a box blade is on my radar for sure , that can wait till next spring, winter  will be here before ya know it , have a great weekend my friend.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> I paid 59 on sale at Dunhams here came with strap bayonet and oil cans cleaning kit. I cant believe what they became. Around that time I seen a buyback program in New York tables littered with Nagants they were giving 800 dollars per gun.......and pictures of these politicians standing around giving the thumbs up.... hope they enjoyed paying for these people brand new deer rifle for that season


That’s awesome


----------



## svk

I have a junkie 22 they can have for 800 lol. I’d even do $400


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Pushing out some stumps that were in the way,






SR


----------



## JustJeff

We're on a camping trip and went to a small museum where they had a couple old saws. Pretty cool how they used to do it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah there all pretty bad but that one is just awful with the two opposing angles.
> 
> I usually use carbide endmills or indexable carbide inserts. For roughing I usually use around 300 SFM to figure RPM use following formula.
> SFM×3.82 ÷ Cutter diameter so if we had a 2" shell mill that would come out to 573 RPM. This is for basic parameters that will cut regardless of what your using. So what changes is when we do finishing if you have Quality inserts like Millstar or Dapra or Dijet like backdraft cutters like a 1" bullnose .0625 .125 or .03125 or a ballnose. I'm running those 3000 RPM plus on Z level toolpaths or 3d finishing even on stainless. For those specialty inserts the books from the manufacturer have allot of good speeds and feeds inside the books. They are designed for mold finishing and work well for getting a good finish. Allot of production shops that have high volume hole drilling in stainless high Rockwell materials like inconel and Hastoloy they get carbide tipped insertable drills with through spindle cooling that they still run high speeds and feeds even in heavy materials.


I work as a machinist in a small fab shop with machines that probably aren’t half as rigid as yours. I fix/repair bearing fits, make brackets and some general machining. The cheap Chinese cnc lathe we have seems to give me better results with SFM around 150. But that being said I also cheat a little and calculate rpm by multiplying (SFM x 4) / diameter, so that actually puts my rpm a little higher than if I calculated correctly. I am also using indexable carbide from random suppliers nothing fancy. In the mill, it’s all carbide end mills and cobalt drill bits. Stainless is about all we mess with due to working in the food industry, 303, 304, 316, some 400 series. I tell most guys that come into the shop with limited skills to slow down the rpms regularly, they melt drill bits and snap end mills by the bucket load daily. We are not a production shop by any means so the equipment gets mishandled and coolant is something that goes in their radiator, if you feel me. I said all that to say, I get the fact that high speeds/feeds are obtainable but to most home shop guys, slower is better IMHO. Sounds like you have an interesting job, thanks for sharing your experiences. Keep on making chips of some kind.


----------



## H-Ranch

This evening's bounty all from just a few rounds from the windfall oak down the road. Made a full load in the 6 wheel wheelbarrow.


----------



## Vtrombly

Be Stihl said:


> I work as a machinist in a small fab shop with machines that probably aren’t half as rigid as yours. I fix/repair bearing fits, make brackets and some general machining. The cheap Chinese cnc lathe we have seems to give me better results with SFM around 150. But that being said I also cheat a little and calculate rpm by multiplying (SFM x 4) / diameter, so that actually puts my rpm a little higher than if I calculated correctly. I am also using indexable carbide from random suppliers nothing fancy. In the mill, it’s all carbide end mills and cobalt drill bits. Stainless is about all we mess with due to working in the food industry, 303, 304, 316, some 400 series. I tell most guys that come into the shop with limited skills to slow down the rpms regularly, they melt drill bits and snap end mills by the bucket load daily. We are not a production shop by any means so the equipment gets mishandled and coolant is something that goes in their radiator, if you feel me. I said all that to say, I get the fact that high speeds/feeds are obtainable but to most home shop guys, slower is better IMHO. Sounds like you have an interesting job, thanks for sharing your experiences. Keep on making chips of some kind.


We do research and development allot of parts for rocket components. Allot of it is super hard exotic stuff. Inconel 625 JBK and Aremet that one is fun they made it for bunker busters so its wear resistant so as you can imagine it likes to eat cutters. We dont do a ton of lathe stuff here or there for lathes I've had to do the same and slow it down. We have 2 OKKs Vertical mills one is a VM 5 the other is a VM7 2 but they must have been custom ordered because they have higher spindles in them then what the paperwork says. Both are CAT 50 tapers with heat shrink tooling.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Hi guys. Picked up this sporterized Nagant today for 200 clams. We had a bunch of ammo for this caliber laying around so the gun will literally pay for itself as we use it. Boy, I can remember back in the day when these guns were listed for $69 new in box
> 
> View attachment 1022561


Nice spotter Nagant. In 1998 you could buy 3 Finnish M91/30 from Century Arms for $100. They were new. I had 3 of them. M39 Finns were 3/100 in good condition. Had I been just a wee bit smarter I would have bought 100 M91/30 Finns. You can get $300 - 400 for them now. A $3,300 investment back then would be worth $30,000 - 40,000 today. I screwed up.


----------



## Cowboy254

H-Ranch said:


> This evening's bounty all from just a few rounds from the windfall oak down the road. Made a full load in the 6 wheel wheelbarrow. View attachment 1022672



Great to see you're up and about. How long is it since the TKR now?


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> Great to see you're up and about. How long is it since the TKR now?


I'm about 18 weeks post surgery.


----------



## Cowboy254

Sierra_rider said:


> Not really firewood related, but had the day off, so I did a little bit of bike riding. I found a grove of some big Jeffery pines...we have bigger trees than this down lower in elevation, but these were especially big for high-sierra trees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall colors are starting to come in on the Aspens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird rock formations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lake:





Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks. I live in a pretty good place for mtb'ing. Tahoe is about an hour's drive from me with unlimited riding, but the pics above are some the local trails for me. We've got some good single track locally, it's not nearly as ridden as the Tahoe stuff...you also have to search for some of it or know where it's at...not all of it is on a trail map.



That's a beautiful part of the world you live in. I went there once, stayed at a house/lodge with a couple of mates that was used by one of the colleges on weekends just out of Truckee. Was there for several weeks skiing and drinking and having fun. I was 18, just finished high school but hadn't found out yet what university I would be going to or studying what so I couldn't make any near-term plans, I was just living the life. The weather was great, the skiing was great, and there was this blonde girl called Laura....

Good times, good times.


----------



## sean donato

Squareground3691 said:


> Perhaps Brett , I have some projects on the homestead, and a 600 ft gravel driveway needs some work , and I buy log truck loads of firewood so the grapple with be a blessing for sure wanted to go bigger Hp but didn’t what to deal with the emissions crap and 25 hp doesn’t require it so I’m happy with that .


I shouldn't be saying this, but it's the same engine as the next hp level tractor. Seen lots of guys turn them up, and a few turbo them as well. That aside my old man has a L245DT and that measly 25hp has always worked just fine for us. Loader work isn't really hp intensive, either is grading the drive really. Pto power is another thing, my B series has 22hp and I frequently take it over to his place to brush mow the field. (Stupid L series of his doesn't have a live pto.) Won't lie, think they both could use a few more hp for the brush hog. Good tractors, they just work and work good.


----------



## svk

Well the Nagant is easy to shoot but not real accurate. The front blade sight actually wiggles on the barrel with a little bit of pressure applied. Obviously I don’t want to spend a lot for aftermarket sites but I was hoping it would be a little more accurate. Nonetheless a good purchase IMO.


----------



## sean donato

Only thing wood oriented I got accomplished today was actually mounting my chain sharpener. I've had it for many years now and always just clamped it to the bench. Had to clean up for my boys birthday party tomorrow and thought to myself, ok it's just time. 
I'll be sending the 026 back home with my dad tomorrow as well, he's getting the last warning about used engine oil in the bar oil tank. Heck I even gave him a gallon of oil not that long ago. Just Hate that, saws a giant black nasty mess on the clutch side. Just oozes out everywhere. It's still technically my saw.....


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Well the Nagant is easy to shoot but not real accurate. The front blade sight actually wiggles on the barrel with a little bit of pressure applied. Obviously I don’t want to spend a lot for aftermarket sites but I was hoping it would be a little more accurate. Nonetheless a good purchase IMO.


Some pretty decent scope mount kits out there now a days for them. Just gotta make sure you get one that still allows you to load it.


----------



## tfp

Scrounging through a neighbours burn pile. This usually would have been my last pick but I wanted to run my saw.


Spring has sprung

View attachment IMG_9680 - Copy.MOV


----------



## jolj

Sierra_rider said:


> Unexpected scrounge...that's why it's in the back of my little girly-man pickup lol. I still managed to fit all of it in there, seasoned valley oak.
> View attachment 1021848
> 
> 
> I also scored a free reel full of electrical cord. IDK, but I'm guessing it's $100-200 of cord if I were to buy it new. I'll use it to put a long cord on one of my welders. It still has the stock 4' cord that came on it.
> View attachment 1021847


I would bet it is more than $200.00, maybe $400.00 after tax.


----------



## fishercat

jolj said:


> We want pictures, lots of pictures


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Only thing wood oriented I got accomplished today was actually mounting my chain sharpener. I've had it for many years now and always just clamped it to the bench. Had to clean up for my boys birthday party tomorrow and thought to myself, ok it's just time.
> I'll be sending the 026 back home with my dad tomorrow as well, he's getting the last warning about used engine oil in the bar oil tank. Heck I even gave him a gallon of oil not that long ago. Just Hate that, saws a giant black nasty mess on the clutch side. Just oozes out everywhere. It's still technically my saw.....


B and C oil is so cheap at farm stores. I thought about running used in a complete POS Poulan but even then I decided against it. It's not even the mess it's going to burn your bar and not take care of your sprocket correctly because the viscosity and the tackiness is not there.


----------



## jolj

fishercat said:


> View attachment 1022750
> View attachment 1022751
> View attachment 1022752


Looks like good soil, maybe a deer plot or two or a dove field.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I wish I could find ethanol free gas in Mass. I had my 395xp stored for 5 - 6 years and it fired right up last Fall on the old gas.


AV Gas!  Just go to your nearest municipal airport and ask where you can buy some. They will probably sell you some right there, or point you in the right direction on were to find it. Aviation Fuel is 100 octane and ethanol free. High Octane gas is much better for your saw than regular pump gas. There is no power gain from it, contrary to what most people think. The biggest advantage is that high octane gas burns slower because of a lower combustion rate than pump gas. Therefore your engine runs cooler. You won't notice the temp difference your self, but your piston and cylinder will. Also, av gas is very very stable and has a long shelf life! I've run it in my saws for a long time and I run them hard at 50:1. Believe me. There is a difference. The only con to running av gas is it is a bit pricier than pump gas. I want to say around $7.00-$8.00 a gallon. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> I wish I could find ethanol free gas in Mass. I had my 395xp stored for 5 - 6 years and it fired right up last Fall on the old gas.


We’re in Mass I’m in Ct we have Sunoco Race Fuel distributors can get it there that’s were I get mine


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> Some pretty decent scope mount kits out there now a days for them. Just gotta make sure you get one that still allows you to load it.


One of those long eye relief scopes might work nice.


----------



## MustangMike

I believe you mean the "Scout" scopes (promoted by Jeff Cooper).

Long eye relief is 4"!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> Aviation Fuel is 100 octane and ethanol free



Except that there's also 80/87 avgas and it's low octane fuel!

SR


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I believe you mean the "Scout" scopes (promoted by Jeff Cooper).
> 
> Long eye relief is 4"!!!


That too!


----------



## MustangMike

The 30 Russian is a real nice round for a rimmed cartridge. Both it and the 30-40 Krag were very popular in the late 1800s / early 1900s.

The 30 Russian bested the 30-40, and is right in there with the 30-06 in power.

I believe those were the two most popular chamberings in the Model 95 Winchester, as Russia used that rifle as a military rifle. Although the US military did not adopt the lever action Model 95 (because operating the lever interfered with shooting in the prone position), it was used by many of TR's Rough Riders and numerous Texas Rangers.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I shouldn't be saying this, but it's the same engine as the next hp level tractor. Seen lots of guys turn them up, and a few turbo them as well. That aside my old man has a L245DT and that measly 25hp has always worked just fine for us. Loader work isn't really hp intensive, either is grading the drive really. Pto power is another thing, my B series has 22hp and I frequently take it over to his place to brush mow the field. (Stupid L series of his doesn't have a live pto.) Won't lie, think they both could use a few more hp for the brush hog. Good tractors, they just work and work good.


Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.


Vtrombly said:


> B and C oil is so cheap at farm stores. I thought about running used in a complete POS Poulan but even then I decided against it. It's not even the mess it's going to burn your bar and not take care of your sprocket correctly because the viscosity and the tackiness is not there.


Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .



This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .



So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.



The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.


----------



## Philbert

Make sure you get bar AND chain lubricant; don’t be fooled by that cheap bar OR chain stuff!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

I know you guys like pics, so while I was going up a steep ridge with the bow last week I came across this Beech Tree that looks like it came out of a horror movie!


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
> No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
> The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.
> 
> Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
> Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .
> View attachment 1022830
> 
> 
> This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .
> 
> View attachment 1022831
> 
> So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.
> View attachment 1022833
> 
> 
> The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.
> 
> View attachment 1022834


Check rural king if you get close to one Brett. Cam2 at ours was $6.99.


----------



## MustangMike

Good thing I bought cases of the stuff at TS when it was cheap, as none of those other stores are anywhere close to here.


----------



## H-Ranch

Another few rounds from the windfall oak. Had to noodle most of what was left from yesterday's bucking. I wasn't real worried about them walking away unless there was a very industrious trespassing scrounger out there - and most of you are on here anyway!


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
> No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
> The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.
> 
> Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
> Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .
> View attachment 1022830
> 
> 
> This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .
> 
> View attachment 1022831
> 
> So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.
> View attachment 1022833
> 
> 
> The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.
> 
> View attachment 1022834



I was buying the County Line stuff from Tractor supply. The last gallon I bought was really thin, it was more the consistency of motor oil than bar oil. It could've been a fluke, but it wasn't advertised as some special cold weather blend or anything...I bought a case of the Kinetix from my local dealer and I'm finally running low on that, I might try the Tractor supply stuff again as long as it's signifigantly cheaper than Stihl/Husky/Kinetix.

I actually liked the kinetix a lot, other than my Stihls were more prone to leaking oil than before. It seemed to oil the longer bars pretty well.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
> No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
> The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.
> 
> Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
> Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .
> View attachment 1022830
> 
> 
> This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .
> 
> View attachment 1022831
> 
> So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.
> View attachment 1022833
> 
> 
> The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.
> 
> View attachment 1022834


I got mag 1 at family farm and home for 6.99 on sale awhile back. 10.99 everyday not great but better than buying a new oiler and bar and chain combo.


----------



## GrizG

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks. I live in a pretty good place for mtb'ing. Tahoe is about an hour's drive from me with unlimited riding, but the pics above are some the local trails for me. We've got some good single track locally, it's not nearly as ridden as the Tahoe stuff...you also have to search for some of it or know where it's at...not all of it is on a trail map.


On my recent bicycle trip I met a woman from Lake Tahoe who was also doing a bicycle trip. She is a retired educator who has been a serious cyclist for decades. We rode together from Buffalo, NY to Erie, PA where she dropped down to Pittsburgh while I continued on to Cleveland. We talked about our bicycle travel experiences while riding and over meals. In short, she has bicycle toured extensively in the U.S. and Canada along with extensive mountain/gravel bike riding in the Lake Tahoe area. She's also traveled in Russia, China and Africa... She surprised me when she started speaking Russian to the woman who owned the restaurant where we ate one evening. She also surprised the woman! She spoke in glowing terms about cycling in the Lake Tahoe area... enough so that I've got it on my list of possible locations for my next bicycle travel adventure. Still kicking around what I want out of my next expedition... 

Almost forgot to mention that a couple weeks after she got home from her 7 week tour she took off for Moab!


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> We’re in Mass I’m in Ct we have Sunoco Race Fuel distributors can get it there that’s were I get mine


NW of Worcester.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> AV Gas!  Just go to your nearest municipal airport and ask where you can buy some. They will probably sell you some right there, or point you in the right direction on were to find it. Aviation Fuel is 100 octane and ethanol free. High Octane gas is much better for your saw than regular pump gas. There is no power gain from it, contrary to what most people think. The biggest advantage is that high octane gas burns slower because of a lower combustion rate than pump gas. Therefore your engine runs cooler. You won't notice the temp difference your self, but your piston and cylinder will. Also, av gas is very very stable and has a long shelf life! I've run it in my saws for a long time and I run them hard at 50:1. Believe me. There is a difference. The only con to running av gas is it is a bit pricier than pump gas. I want to say around $7.00-$8.00 a gallon. Hope this info helps.


I believe the hi-test is alcohol free. I'll look into that. I have an airport 7 miles from me.


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> This evening's bounty all from just a few rounds from the windfall oak down the road. Made a full load in the 6 wheel wheelbarrow. View attachment 1022672


 and so it begins!!!


----------



## Brufab

Making progress at my dad's  also brought back a nice round for tuning my vintage remingtons


----------



## SS396driver

Went to a car show this morning wife went to teach a yoga class came home to this .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
> No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
> The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.
> 
> Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
> Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .
> View attachment 1022830
> 
> 
> This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .
> 
> View attachment 1022831
> 
> So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.
> View attachment 1022833
> 
> 
> The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.
> 
> View attachment 1022834


Over on orange tractor talk there's a thread or two dedicated to the L2501 and bumping them up to 30 something hp, however it 100% voids the warranty and puts you in violation of the epa regulations. It dies seem like quite a few guys end up turning them up though. I have a little turbo off a 1L Isuzu sitting down under my work bench I'd like to get hooked up to my B series 1005 engine. Would love to take that 20hp and get 30 out of it, could probably brush hog in high range then. 

On the bar oil subject, early this year farm and fleet had a sale on that mystic bar oil, over $100.00 got free shipping. As I was down to 3 gallons of the pro line bar oil I normally got, I bought enough from farm and fleet to get the free shipping. Didn't do a terrible amount of cutting this year, but I'm down to 10 gallons and was thinking about getting more before another big price hike. Last i looked they didn't have the free shipping deal anymore.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm fixing/rebuilding an old log splitter that I got from my old man. 

The good:

14hp Kohler w/e-start that ran when parked.
The old man rebuilt the ram before he lost interest in the rest of the project.
The I-beam he put on there is beefy AF.
New pump and valve.
The bad:

Carb is now frozen.
No fuel tank.
The axle was majorly bent and the tires/tubes were shot.
The motor is loosely sitting in the carriage. It had rubber motor mounts and they ripped apart, which destroyed the coupling for the motor and the pump.
The plan...I already cannibalized a Harbor Freight trailer for the axle. It was a little on the light duty side, being made of channel and the mounts for the splitter were inboard of where the axle is designed to be hung from. I had some 3/16" sheet that I cut out with the plasma to box the axle in.

I got the axle mounted up, this is only a log splitter...I'm not building a rock crawler or anything lol. I'll address the motor mounts next. I don't think this needs rubber mounted motor mounts. I'll probably just run some angle for the motor to bolt to. I'll also try to get a coupling for the pump that just bolts the pump to the motor. Otherwise, I gotta make sure that the 2 are perfectly inline. 

As I got it:



1st step done:


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Ducks were slow today but we picked up a couple of grouse. 

I noticed that I can buy a very inexpensive scope mount for that Nagant that attaches at the rear sight base.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawyer Rob said:


> Except that there's also 80/87 avgas and it's low octane fuel!
> 
> SR


Didn't the Germans develop a 79 Oct synthetic avgas toward the end of ww2?


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Another few rounds from the windfall oak. Had to noodle most of what was left from yesterday's bucking. I wasn't real worried about them walking away unless there was a very industrious trespassing scrounger out there - and most of you are on here anyway!View attachment 1022870



That's how I work. If I leave anything They will have to do some work to get it on their truck.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> Over on orange tractor talk there's a thread or two dedicated to the L2501 and bumping them up to 30 something hp, however it 100% voids the warranty and puts you in violation of the epa regulations. It dies seem like quite a few guys end up turning them up though. I have a little turbo off a 1L Isuzu sitting down under my work bench I'd like to get hooked up to my B series 1005 engine. Would love to take that 20hp and get 30 out of it, could probably brush hog in high range then.
> 
> On the bar oil subject, early this year farm and fleet had a sale on that mystic bar oil, over $100.00 got free shipping. As I was down to 3 gallons of the pro line bar oil I normally got, I bought enough from farm and fleet to get the free shipping. Didn't do a terrible amount of cutting this year, but I'm down to 10 gallons and was thinking about getting more before another big price hike. Last i looked they didn't have the free shipping deal anymore.


There’s a number of videos on YouTube showing turning up the injector pump to get more horses .


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Went to a car show this morning wife went to teach a yoga class came home to this . View attachment 1022908


I need one of those


----------



## farmer steve

Squareground3691 said:


> I need one of those


A wife or dump trailer?


----------



## Squareground3691

farmer steve said:


> A wife or dump trailer?


Preferably the latter lol


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Why shouldn't you say it, pretty sure most here are all about that sort of learning .
> No PTO, my L3800 has a PTO.
> The place I find I'd want more power is roto-tilling.
> 
> Where do you get it "cheap", I haven't seen it for 5.99 in a while now.
> Here's at our local TSC . Glad I bought a bunch when it was "cheaper" .
> View attachment 1022830
> 
> 
> This is what I plan on buying the next time, as you can see to the right in the picture, it's 22 miles away. I need to go within a couple miles of the store tomorrow or later today, maybe I'll snag a case or two since it's much closer to cheap .
> 
> View attachment 1022831
> 
> So I decided to look at their site to make sure it was in stock... bottom right corner.
> View attachment 1022833
> 
> 
> The good thing is this bar and chain oil is in stock . It's a 2 gallon container, but it would be $1.50 more a gallon.
> 
> View attachment 1022834


Our local farm store had Mystic for a while. I got a few gallons. Now they carry Cam2. Don't know which is best.








All-Season Bar & Chain Oil, 1 Gallon - 80565-17431


Brand May Vary By Location.




www.ruralking.com


----------



## MustangMike

A wife that comes with and operates a dump trailer!

MechanicMatt was after me to get a dump trailer. I told him it would be nice, but most of the places I bring wood there would be no room for it.

I already have headaches trying to turn around in some of the longer driveways.


----------



## djg james

I've been scrounging the last few days trying to beat the upcoming rain. Ran into some willow (weeping). Any good to burn?


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> I've been scrounging the last few days trying to beat the upcoming rain. Ran into some willow (weeping). Any good to burn?


Willow charcoal is the best type to use when making black powder...


----------



## jolj

djg james said:


> I've been scrounging the last few days trying to beat the upcoming rain. Ran into some willow (weeping). Any good to burn?


I have heard it is soft & does not last long, but have never put it to the test.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

singinwoodwackr said:


> Didn't the Germans develop a 79 Oct synthetic avgas toward the end of ww2?


 Don't know, I wasn't around toward the end of ww2. lol

SR


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> A wife that comes with and operates a dump trailer!
> 
> MechanicMatt was after me to get a dump trailer. I told him it would be nice, but most of the places I bring wood there would be no room for it.
> 
> I already have headaches trying to turn around in some of the longer driveways.


I took a very hard look at both a dump trailer as well as a dump box for a heavy duty pickup.

Dump trailers out here rust away in a matter of a few years if used in the winter. And we can have salt on the roads for up to 6 months out of the year so that was the deal killer to me.

Maybe a dump box once truck prices come back to earth.


----------



## LondonNeil

I missed the start of the a aviation fuel mini thread but if it's about getting ethanol free fuel for saws don't forget, most aviation fuel is still leaded. There is LL (low lead) and a lead free avgas now but don't think it's all they common yet... Although possibly different your side of the pond. Also, the ron calculation is different for aviation fuel so X octane av fuel is >x octane normal motor fuel.



Sawyer Rob said:


> Except that there's also 80/87 avgas and it's low octane fuel!
> 
> SR



You need a dump bed for your truck! 


MustangMike said:


> A wife that comes with and operates a dump trailer!
> 
> MechanicMatt was after me to get a dump trailer. I told him it would be nice, but most of the places I bring wood there would be no room for it.
> 
> I already have headaches trying to turn around in some of the longer driveways.



Turnkey likes willow but in general is very wet and dries very light. I also found it hard to split when I got some but that doesn't mean it always is and fairly sure it hasn't been turnkey's experience. I'd pass though, move to the next scrounge 


djg james said:


> I've been scrounging the last few days trying to beat the upcoming rain. Ran into some willow (weeping). Any good to burn?


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm fixing/rebuilding an old log splitter that I got from my old man.
> 
> The good:
> 
> 14hp Kohler w/e-start that ran when parked.
> The old man rebuilt the ram before he lost interest in the rest of the project.
> The I-beam he put on there is beefy AF.
> New pump and valve.
> The bad:
> 
> Carb is now frozen.
> No fuel tank.
> The axle was majorly bent and the tires/tubes were shot.
> The motor is loosely sitting in the carriage. It had rubber motor mounts and they ripped apart, which destroyed the coupling for the motor and the pump.
> The plan...I already cannibalized a Harbor Freight trailer for the axle. It was a little on the light duty side, being made of channel and the mounts for the splitter were inboard of where the axle is designed to be hung from. I had some 3/16" sheet that I cut out with the plasma to box the axle in.
> 
> I got the axle mounted up, this is only a log splitter...I'm not building a rock crawler or anything lol. I'll address the motor mounts next. I don't think this needs rubber mounted motor mounts. I'll probably just run some angle for the motor to bolt to. I'll also try to get a coupling for the pump that just bolts the pump to the motor. Otherwise, I gotta make sure that the 2 are perfectly inline.
> 
> As I got it:
> View attachment 1022930
> 
> 
> 1st step done:
> View attachment 1022931


Hey brother, I'd give that engine a nice solid plate to mount to. When I built my splitter, I tried the angle iron and the engine vibrated just enough to break one of them off. Solid 1/4" plate and it's been trouble free. Also there are some pretty decent, cheap pump mounts on ebay. 


Squareground3691 said:


> There’s a number of videos on YouTube showing turning up the injector pump to get more horses .


a few of those guys shouldn't be shouldn't be showing anyone anything. There's a guy that's replacing the plunger and barrel assembly that shouldn't own a screwdriver, let alone be showing anyone how to work on an injection pump.


----------



## sean donato

And 3 hours later I have a little over a cord split. Now just to get it stacked...


----------



## turnkey4099

LondonNeil said:


> You need a dump bed for your truck!
> 
> 
> Turnkey likes willow but in general is very wet and dries very light. I also found it hard to split when I got some but that doesn't mean it always is and fairly sure it hasn't been turnkey's experience. I'd pass though, move to the next scrounge



I can't say that I "like" it. Its just the only thing in this area available in quantity. I mix 1/2 willow, 1/2 locust or other good wood all tkhrough the heating season.


----------



## JustJeff

SS396driver said:


> Went to a car show this morning wife went to teach a yoga class came home to this . View attachment 1022908


I'm no yoga master but I believe that pose is called "downward firewood"!


----------



## Lionsfan

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm fixing/rebuilding an old log splitter that I got from my old man.
> 
> The good:
> 
> 14hp Kohler w/e-start that ran when parked.
> The old man rebuilt the ram before he lost interest in the rest of the project.
> The I-beam he put on there is beefy AF.
> New pump and valve.
> The bad:
> 
> Carb is now frozen.
> No fuel tank.
> The axle was majorly bent and the tires/tubes were shot.
> The motor is loosely sitting in the carriage. It had rubber motor mounts and they ripped apart, which destroyed the coupling for the motor and the pump.
> The plan...I already cannibalized a Harbor Freight trailer for the axle. It was a little on the light duty side, being made of channel and the mounts for the splitter were inboard of where the axle is designed to be hung from. I had some 3/16" sheet that I cut out with the plasma to box the axle in.
> 
> I got the axle mounted up, this is only a log splitter...I'm not building a rock crawler or anything lol. I'll address the motor mounts next. I don't think this needs rubber mounted motor mounts. I'll probably just run some angle for the motor to bolt to. I'll also try to get a coupling for the pump that just bolts the pump to the motor. Otherwise, I gotta make sure that the 2 are perfectly inline.
> 
> As I got it:
> View attachment 1022930
> 
> 
> 1st step done:
> View attachment 1022931


That's one bad-ass exhaust system!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Lionsfan said:


> That's one bad-ass exhaust system!


I know right? I'm seriously thinking about putting on one of my stock take-off mufflers from one of my dirtbikes on it. For no other reason other than it would look rather ridiculous...which is the route I sometimes take lol.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Hey guys. Ducks were slow today but we picked up a couple of grouse.
> 
> I noticed that I can buy a very inexpensive scope mount for that Nagant that attaches at the rear sight base.


You really should go with a receiver mount that is screwed down like this one. I think it is around $46 on EBay.


----------



## sean donato

Isn't that a pain to load? The mount I used on mine went from the front to the back of the receiver, we ended up notching the center out of it, cause you could hardly get the rim past the rail.
Edit, never mind I see it sits front father now that I clicked on the pic..


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> I need one of those


Me too.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Isn't that a pain to load? The mount I used on mine went from the front to the back of the receiver, we ended up notching the center out of it, cause you could hardly get the rim past the rail.
> Edit, never mind I see it sits front father now that I clicked on the pic..


You can always bottom load them but it is a PITA.


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> You can always bottom load them but it is a PITA.


The heck with that! Enough of a pain to top load them and keep the rims in order! Couldn't imagine messing around like that.


----------



## morewood

The picture really doesn't do it justice. Three loads in my 16' dump trailer. I still have at least one more load to go to finish it up. All of it came from one tree that split and fell a couple months ago on private property that I have access to. Oak

Shea


----------



## Old-Feller

svk said:


> Hey guys. Ducks were slow today but we picked up a couple of grouse.
> 
> I noticed that I can buy a very inexpensive scope mount for that Nagant that attaches at the rear sight base.


Don't waste your money Buy a "Rock Solid" mount like on my rifle here in this pic. Those cheap mounts don't hold zero and it will drive you insane.

And yes, This is a Mosin Nagant, I just Highly modify them. This one is a .30x54R Improved 40 degree, The cartridge on the right is the original 7.62x54R


----------



## Old-Feller

I have built many of these custom Mosin's, I have done them in these calibers:

6.5 PRC
30-40 Krag Ackley Improved
6.5x54R
.30x54R
7.62x54R

And lastly, I just chambered a barrel yesterday for my newest build in 7x65R which a seldom seen here in the States European cartridge that duplicates the performance of the .280 Remington.

I have won several Long Range Matches with these 100 year old rifles, One is a Remington Mosin, One is a Westinghouse, and several Ishevsk.


----------



## Be Stihl

Had to have an excuse to run a saw today, so I split the walnut stump piece down to make a splitting stump.


----------



## Old-Feller

Be Stihl said:


> Had to have an excuse to run a saw today, so I split the walnut stump piece down to make a splitting stump. View attachment 1023332


Noodles Galore!


----------



## Old-Feller

Philbert said:


> Make sure you get bar AND chain lubricant; don’t be fooled by that cheap bar OR chain stuff!
> 
> Philbert


"BALL & CHAIN OIL" It's all I use!


----------



## MustangMike

Isn't 7.62 X 54R and 30 X 54R the same thing???


----------



## sean donato

Got a bit more split up today, I'm sure guys that smoke meat are cussing me. Lots of black cherry went into the shed today. I didn't get the big rounds split though. Seen one of the chickens on the wrong side of the neighbors falling down fence. Had to Chace Dot down, catch her and stick her back in our yard. Apparently she wandered down near the end of the neighbors fence, were a branch fell years ago and took the fence out. I've mentioned this to him several times, as it's normally where his dogs get through to come over to my place. 
The fence is right on the property line, favors my side a decent bit, so I called the township and asked what if anything was to be done? The manager (they have been dealing with this guy for 20+ years, my neighbor is a massive prick) kinda sighed and said fix it, don't fix it, rip it out, do whatever you want. If he gives you any grief let him know to call, we'll deal with it. 
I had some fence laying around from the garden. Few new T posts and about 20 feet of fence, removal of a lot of multiflower rose bush, a little maple, wild cherry, and the original branch that caused the issue, and it was fixed. I ran a string line to make sure the trees were on my side, the neighbor will complain. Nothing he can do about it. 
After talking with the wife, we decided were just going to put up our own fence. I need to talk with the township (again) amd see what the set back is, or of I can take his garbage fence out and put up my own on the line. I'm sure that will be fun...

Just about when I got back to the rest of the splitting, the splitter ran out of gas. Filled it up, just pulled the rope and there's this guy standing in my front yard, next to the wood pile. Turns out he lives down the lane and wanted to know if I cut wood? Said yep, why? Here he had a double trunk tulip Poplar uproot in his back yard. One trunk down on his sand mound, the other propped up in a walnut tree, hanging over my jerk neighbors fence. After about an hour long conversation, I told him I'd happily clean up the one that was down, but the hung up one is beyond what I can handle. That and how it's having over the jerk neighbors fence/propped on the jerk neighbors tree, I wouldn't touch it. Going to need the 390xp and 36" bar for most of the downed trunk. It's huge. He asked me not to take any pictures of it, but I'll get some when I get it back to my place. Bonus for me was he gave me permission to work at it whenever I wanted, and I can run the kubota back and forth across his yard! 
Any way, sorry for the long winded post, few pics of that black cherry rounds, and the wood shed.


----------



## MustangMike

Was just under 70 this afternoon, and calm, so I went for a 20 mi bike ride ... down to the rail trail, on the rail trail and back. (I'm 1.8 mi from the rail trail).

Saw dozens of Painted Turtles sunning themselves on the logs in the swamp, and saw 2 snakes, a Garter and a Corn Snake. I don't imagine I'll be seeing them too much longer; it has been going down into the 30s several nights lately

I checked two different sources, and both said the Corn Snake is located in the Southeast and comes as far North as NJ! I guess we will have to modify that a bit, because here it is! The Corn Snake is described as a colorful member of the Rat Snake family. I estimate he was about 2.5', but thin.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Old-Feller said:


> And lastly, I just chambered a barrel yesterday for my newest build in 7x65R which a seldom seen here in the States European cartridge that duplicates the performance of the .280 Remington.


 Actually, the 7x65R is held to a bit less pressures than a .280 Rem., so it doesn't quite duplicate the .280.

The R was originally designed for older break open actions, so loaded lighter. 

I own/shoot and reload for both cartridges, and have been for many years...

SR


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Was just under 70 this afternoon, and calm, so I went for a 20 mi bike ride ... down to the rail trail, on the rail trail and back. (I'm 1.8 mi from the rail trail).
> 
> Saw dozens of Painted Turtles sunning themselves on the logs in the swamp, and saw 2 snakes, a Garter and a Corn Snake. I don't imagine I'll be seeing them too much longer; it has been going down into the 30s several nights lately
> 
> I checked two different sources, and both said the Corn Snake is located in the Southeast and comes as far North as NJ! I guess we will have to modify that a bit, because here it is! The Corn Snake is described as a colorful member of the Rat Snake family. I estimate he was about 2.5', but thin.


That looks like an eastern milk snake to me... Saw one while hiking on Bear Mountain in CT on Saturday and saw one on my bicycle trip as I went through WV (the first time). Had a rat snake visit while prepping to seal my parents' driveway last Thursday. The mike snake was maybe 2 feet long and the rat snake was about 5 feet. There was a juvenile rat snake in the garage too... didn't get any pictures as I had driveway sealer all over my hands by then--spreading 9 buckets it was inevitable!


----------



## Sierra_rider

I accomplished a little bit of fab on the log splitter today...I had some of the old crap to cut out, also I moved the axle carriage forward on the beam to take some weight off the front. Jobs like this, I'm thankful to have a plasma cutter...makes quick work of the old mounts.

Before:




After...there's angle supporting the plate underneath. Once I figure out exactly where I want the motor, I'll drill out the mounts:


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> I accomplished a little bit of fab on the log splitter today...I had some of the old crap to cut out, also I moved the axle carriage forward on the beam to take some weight off the front. Jobs like this, I'm thankful to have a plasma cutter...makes quick work of the old mounts.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1023368
> 
> 
> 
> After...there's angle supporting the plate underneath. Once I figure out exactly where I want the motor, I'll drill out the mounts:
> 
> View attachment 1023370
> View attachment 1023369


Isn't that axle too far back given that huge I-beam you're using. Seems like it would be real tongue heavy.


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> Isn't that axle too far back given that huge I-beam you're using. Seems like it would be real tongue heavy.



Actually, it's not bad...the motor and oil tank are going behind the axle. Even with nothing on it, I can pick it up by the tongue and move it around. If I set the motor in the general area it's going in, it gets even lighter on the tongue. 

I moved the axle forward already by about 8". I don't want to go too far, as I want some of the weight over the tongue. The design of the carriage lends itself to me moving the axle forward/backwards if I discover that I don't like the balance once everything is in place.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Was just under 70 this afternoon, and calm, so I went for a 20 mi bike ride ... down to the rail trail, on the rail trail and back. (I'm 1.8 mi from the rail trail).
> 
> Saw dozens of Painted Turtles sunning themselves on the logs in the swamp, and saw 2 snakes, a Garter and a Corn Snake. I don't imagine I'll be seeing them too much longer; it has been going down into the 30s several nights lately
> 
> I checked two different sources, and both said the Corn Snake is located in the Southeast and comes as far North as NJ! I guess we will have to modify that a bit, because here it is! The Corn Snake is described as a colorful member of the Rat Snake family. I estimate he was about 2.5', but thin.


The snake is near identical to eastern milk snakes we have here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Old-Feller said:


> I have built many of these custom Mosin's, I have done them in these calibers:
> 
> 6.5 PRC
> 30-40 Krag Ackley Improved
> 6.5x54R
> .30x54R
> 7.62x54R
> 
> And lastly, I just chambered a barrel yesterday for my newest build in 7x65R which a seldom seen here in the States European cartridge that duplicates the performance of the .280 Remington.
> 
> I have won several Long Range Matches with these 100 year old rifles, One is a Remington Mosin, One is a Westinghouse, and several Ishevsk.


No 7.62x51 ?!?!


----------



## JimR

Old-Feller said:


> I have built many of these custom Mosin's, I have done them in these calibers:
> 
> 6.5 PRC
> 30-40 Krag Ackley Improved
> 6.5x54R
> .30x54R
> 7.62x54R
> 
> And lastly, I just chambered a barrel yesterday for my newest build in 7x65R which a seldom seen here in the States European cartridge that duplicates the performance of the .280 Remington.
> 
> I have won several Long Range Matches with these 100 year old rifles, One is a Remington Mosin, One is a Westinghouse, and several Ishevsk.


Some people laugh at these rifles but I know how well that they shoot.


----------



## Jere39

Seems like there are a wide range of topics explored here - and that is a great thing. I decided to fly my drone over the woods behind my house before the leaves start to seriously drop so that I could spot the standing dead for harvest this winter. I'm not much of a drone pilot, so I lost my drone in the sun and didn't accomplish all that I hoped. But, I did verify I know where all the ones nearest my buildings are, so I'll take them first:

_1 minute video_


----------



## JimR

Jere39 said:


> Seems like there are a wide range of topics explored here - and that is a great thing. I decided to fly my drone over the woods behind my house before the leaves start to seriously drop so that I could spot the standing dead for harvest this winter. I'm not much of a drone pilot, so I lost my drone in the sun and didn't accomplish all that I hoped. But, I did verify I know where all the ones nearest my buildings are, so I'll take them first:
> 
> _1 minute video_



I should buy one of those to do an above view of our 18 acre woodlot. It is way overgrown and hard to get around the undergrowth right now. I am slowly taking out the undergrowth which is mosty wild multi flora roses, concord grape vines, bunches of beech trees and other brush. A drone would find dead trees quickly.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Isn't 7.62 X 54R and 30 X 54R the same thing???


The 7.62x54R is actually a .310 bore. His .30x54R just might be a .308 bore.


----------



## cookies

The last 10 days have been rough, some of it was my fault. Over 30 days now without any rain making it dusty and dry so the trees are not full of water when cut down. The empty lot next to my wood stacks recently sold and was surveyed, seems I had 5 cords stacked over the property line so they all got moved by hand. Fast forward a week and the lot started getting cleared so I requested the tree trunks and the ground crew gladly provided them in 10-15 foot sections 6-8 at a time. I cut up 4 loads of logs and moved them by hand truck and wheelbarrow approx 125 feet to my pile on monday. Tuesday I did 3 and left the 4th pile in place to sit as I feel sore from head to toes. I burned 5 liters of mix through my saws cutting them into rounds, every bit of it is red oak. I estimate it to be a full 5 cords once split and stacked. I just have to start getting it split up now. The best part is not burning any gas in the truck, im guessing it saved me well over 300 in fuel not needing drive to get it and haul it back.


----------



## MustangMike

Searching the internet, it is hard to tell if it is a Milk Snake or a Corn Snake.

Looks more like a Corn Snake to me, but there are different variations of the Milk Snake.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Searching the internet, it is hard to tell if it is a Milk Snake or a Corn Snake.
> 
> Looks more like a Corn Snake to me, but there are different variations of the Milk Snake.


The photo from the Wikipedia site is probably the best one for comparison. Being native to your area is a plus too... I used to see them regularly near my family's home when I was a kid but now it's pretty much garter snakes and black rat snakes with the occasional worm snake. The worm snakes are seldom seen as they always hide under something and are small... All that said, maybe global warming (some would say from all the wood burning) has extended their range.  









Eastern milk snake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jere39

JimR said:


> I should buy one of those to do an above view of our 18 acre woodlot. It is way overgrown and hard to get around the undergrowth right now. I am slowly taking out the undergrowth which is mosty wild multi flora roses, concord grape vines, bunches of beech trees and other brush. A drone would find dead trees quickly.


I feel your pain, we have the multi flora roses along the edges of the woods, not in them. That's when I tip-toe in put a choker and a long cable on them and drag them out:



But I have an ever expanding wild wisteria that has taken over 1000 square feet. I attack it every once in a while with a blade on my trimmer, but they climb the trees, spread via roots, and never give up.


----------



## djg james

cookies said:


> The last 10 days have been rough, some of it was my fault. Over 30 days now without any rain making it dusty and dry so the trees are not full of water when cut down. The empty lot next to my wood stacks recently sold and was surveyed, seems I had 5 cords stacked over the property line so they all got moved by hand. Fast forward a week and the lot started getting cleared so I requested the tree trunks and the ground crew gladly provided them in 10-15 foot sections 6-8 at a time. I cut up 4 loads of logs and moved them by hand truck and wheelbarrow approx 125 feet to my pile on monday. Tuesday I did 3 and left the 4th pile in place to sit as I feel sore from head to toes. I burned 5 liters of mix through my saws cutting them into rounds, every bit of it is red oak. I estimate it to be a full 5 cords once split and stacked. I just have to start getting it split up now. The best part is not burning any gas in the truck, im guessing it saved me well over 300 in fuel not needing drive to get it and haul it back.


Ain't that the way it goes? Feast or famine. Where I cut, the guy is almost constantly burning, so if something good is near the burn pile I have to work and get as much as I can in a day. Not as easy the older I get.


----------



## cookies

About a 20 minute drive away a guy has 6 giant trees on the ground. Cut down a couple weeks ago nestled in deep forest it was soaking wet wood even after no rain for a month. I pulled 3 truck beds loads out of there, about 8 rounds per load because its so stinking heavy with water. Split up each round will fill a wheelbarrow up for size reference and being hickory its hell on the splitter and saws. I'll go back and get more but damn between the saws, splitter and truck the fuel bill is getting completely outrageous. I'm curious what wood prices will spike up to by mid winter.


----------



## Old-Feller

MustangMike said:


> Isn't 7.62 X 54R and 30 X 54R the same thing???


No, The 7.62x54R uses a 0.310 or 0.311 Bullet, The .30x54R uses a more common 0.308 Bullet with many more match style bullets available, Mine is a .30x54R Improved, The case is blown out and the shoulder blown out farther up and the shoulder changed to 40 degrees. It holds a lot more powder, .30x54R Improved on left, Standard 7.62x54R on right.


----------



## Old-Feller

Kodiak Kid said:


> No 7.62x51 ?!?!


I have those too! But not for the Mosin, The bolt face and the action itself is made to work with rimmed cartridges, However the Short Magnum Cases work pretty well as I did do the 6.5 PRC and it's almost like it was made for that cartridge, Very little work was needed to make it work, The toughest conversion was the 30-40 Krag Ackley Improved, I had to do a lot of work to get it to feed and the mag box had to be modified as well. You will need to Bush the firing pin hole and turn the firing pin to match for the Higher Pressure rounds especially any of them in 6.5 calibers. Here is a bolt head that has been bushed and then trued and squared up.

How Bout Them Chainsaw's? Sorry for the thread derail!


----------



## Old-Feller

cookies said:


> About a 20 minute drive away a guy has 6 giant trees on the ground. Cut down a couple weeks ago nestled in deep forest it was soaking wet wood even after no rain for a month. I pulled 3 truck beds loads out of there, about 8 rounds per load because its so stinking heavy with water. Split up each round will fill a wheelbarrow up for size reference and being hickory its hell on the splitter and saws. I'll go back and get more but damn between the saws, splitter and truck the fuel bill is getting completely outrageous. I'm curious what wood prices will spike up to by mid winter.


Dad Gum! You are going to burn that Hickory? Isn't that stuff worth some serious coin? Especially as big as it is?


----------



## sean donato

Old-Feller said:


> Dad Gum! You are going to burn that Hickory? Isn't that stuff worth some serious coin? Especially as big as it is?


Has a lot of btu as well....


----------



## chipper1

Old-Feller said:


> Dad Gum! You are going to burn that Hickory? Isn't that stuff worth some serious coin? Especially as big as it is?


That's what people say when they see me with 20 plus mags


----------



## sean donato

Thinking of the hickory, I took a nice little (16") hvbw down at my mom and dad's place. Dad wanted to keep it for board stock. I wanted to fire wood it. It sat around most the summer and it finally came home to my place in 24" sections. Sure was a shame, but I wasn't about to get the Alaskan out for it and dad was too cheap to pay for it to be milled.


----------



## cookies

I have a friend of a friend looking for a load of firewood up in PA near Peters township, send a phone# if your in that area and i'll pass it along.
The hickory will end up gifted out for smoking, no mill to run it through and it will be a year before its dry anyway. Im just hoping to end up with 4+cords of it, maybe more.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

cookies said:


> The last 10 days have been rough, some of it was my fault. Over 30 days now without any rain making it dusty and dry so the trees are not full of water when cut down. The empty lot next to my wood stacks recently sold and was surveyed, seems I had 5 cords stacked over the property line so they all got moved by hand. Fast forward a week and the lot started getting cleared so I requested the tree trunks and the ground crew gladly provided them in 10-15 foot sections 6-8 at a time. I cut up 4 loads of logs and moved them by hand truck and wheelbarrow approx 125 feet to my pile on monday. Tuesday I did 3 and left the 4th pile in place to sit as I feel sore from head to toes. I burned 5 liters of mix through my saws cutting them into rounds, every bit of it is red oak. I estimate it to be a full 5 cords once split and stacked. I just have to start getting it split up now. The best part is not burning any gas in the truck, im guessing it saved me well over 300 in fuel not needing drive to get it and haul it back.


no pics??


----------



## Old-Feller

cookies said:


> I have a friend of a friend looking for a load of firewood up in PA near Peters township, send a phone# if your in that area and i'll pass it along.
> The hickory will end up gifted out for smoking, no mill to run it through and it will be a year before its dry anyway. Im just hoping to end up with 4+cords of it, maybe more.


I wish I had some of that for smoking, My neighbors have a lot of fruit trees so I'm stocked up on that for years, But I don't have any hickory, Bummer!


----------



## MustangMike

Snake research ... I'm still up in the air!

If you search "Corn Snake" and "Milk Snake" you will conclude it is a Corn Snake.

If you search "Eastern Milk Snake" the pattern matches.

But all of the stuff says that Milk Snakes have brighter colors than Corn Snakes, and my guy looks duller than that Eastern Milk Snake pic, so in my mind the jury is still out! It could be either. Amazing that the two snakes can look so similar!


----------



## MustangMike

I split a bunch of Red Maple and Red Oak today for a friend. No pics, but I have to go back (more Red Maple and some Hickory), so I'll try to find the time for some pics then.


----------



## MustangMike

This is what it looks like to me:









Corn snake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Amazing that the two snakes can look so similar!


Kinda like two oaks lol.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Snake research ... I'm still up in the air!
> 
> If you search "Corn Snake" and "Milk Snake" you will conclude it is a Corn Snake.
> 
> If you search "Eastern Milk Snake" the pattern matches.
> 
> But all of the stuff says that Milk Snakes have brighter colors than Corn Snakes, and my guy looks duller than that Eastern Milk Snake pic, so in my mind the jury is still out! It could be either. Amazing that the two snakes can look so similar!


I took a hike today between Staatsburg State Historic Site and Mills Norrie State Park on the banks of the Hudson. We saw several garter snakes and water snakes... and on unidentified snake that I apparently spooked as I walked by it on the narrow trail on the steep hill side... The snake slid downhill and across the trail out of control trying to get away from me. In the process it went over the cliff down to the water... this per my lady friend's observation. I saw the tip of the tail and some leaves and rocks go over the edge of the cliff. It was a pleasant sunny day with temperatures maxing out around 70-71º. Doesn't look like those critters are ready to give it up for the season just yet!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> This is what it looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn snake - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



This web site gives some details on what to look for... the base color seems to be a key variable. There is also mention of size differences of mature snakes and changes in color intensity that are age dependent. 





Virginia Herpetological Society


Native Reptiles and Amphibians of Virginia




www.virginiaherpetologicalsociety.com


----------



## sean donato

Idk why were arguing over what kind of snake it is. Just kill it and it will be the only kind of snake that's good.... dead.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Idk why were arguing over what kind of snake it is. Just kill it and it will be the only kind of snake that's good.... dead.



Snakes eat rodents. Unless they’re venomous, leave them alone. They help.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Snakes eat rodents. Unless they’re venomous, leave them alone. They help.


I don't like snakes, they have 2 options if they arnt venomous. Leave or die. One option if it's venomous, die... or the wife comes and grabs them. Either way they need to leave.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Snake research ... I'm still up in the air!
> 
> If you search "Corn Snake" and "Milk Snake" you will conclude it is a Corn Snake.
> 
> If you search "Eastern Milk Snake" the pattern matches.
> 
> But all of the stuff says that Milk Snakes have brighter colors than Corn Snakes, and my guy looks duller than that Eastern Milk Snake pic, so in my mind the jury is still out! It could be either. Amazing that the two snakes can look so similar!


And to complicate it further, snakes all get dull looking as they are near time to shed and are more vibrant and shiny right after shedding!!


----------



## JimR

cookies said:


> The last 10 days have been rough, some of it was my fault. Over 30 days now without any rain making it dusty and dry so the trees are not full of water when cut down. The empty lot next to my wood stacks recently sold and was surveyed, seems I had 5 cords stacked over the property line so they all got moved by hand. Fast forward a week and the lot started getting cleared so I requested the tree trunks and the ground crew gladly provided them in 10-15 foot sections 6-8 at a time. I cut up 4 loads of logs and moved them by hand truck and wheelbarrow approx 125 feet to my pile on monday. Tuesday I did 3 and left the 4th pile in place to sit as I feel sore from head to toes. I burned 5 liters of mix through my saws cutting them into rounds, every bit of it is red oak. I estimate it to be a full 5 cords once split and stacked. I just have to start getting it split up now. The best part is not burning any gas in the truck, im guessing it saved me well over 300 in fuel not needing drive to get it and haul it back.


You need a tractor with a loader


----------



## JimR

Jere39 said:


> I feel your pain, we have the multi flora roses along the edges of the woods, not in them. That's when I tip-toe in put a choker and a long cable on them and drag them out:
> 
> 
> 
> But I have an ever expanding wild wisteria that has taken over 1000 square feet. I attack it every once in a while with a blade on my trimmer, but they climb the trees, spread via roots, and never give up.



You need to spray it to kill it for good. Maybe rototilling it to death would get rid of it. I also have a chainsaw blade on my Stihl bicycle handlebars trimmer for clearing out some of these weeds. Usually I pop them out with my bucket and spray the roots.


----------



## JimR

Old-Feller said:


> No, The 7.62x54R uses a 0.310 or 0.311 Bullet, The .30x54R uses a more common 0.308 Bullet with many more match style bullets available, Mine is a .30x54R Improved, The case is blown out and the shoulder blown out farther up and the shoulder changed to 40 degrees. It holds a lot more powder, .30x54R Improved on left, Standard 7.62x54R on right.


I noticed your expanded case in the other photo. I could do that with a Finn M28/30 and really have some fun. Those rifles are scarce now and I wouldn't want to ruin one. The bore is .3082 on those rifles.


----------



## Old-Feller

JimR said:


> I noticed your expanded case in the other photo. I could do that with a Finn M28/30 and really have some fun. Those rifles are scarce now and I wouldn't want to ruin one. The bore is .3082 on those rifles.


Yeah don't ruin those Finn Rifles, I have several of them of different varieties. The stock on the pic of the target rifle I built is from Finland and so is the Bolt Handle. I pick up those stocks every time I see one pop up. I only build rifles out of ones that have already been sporterized, It's getting harder to find ones that have been cut-up due to the Relic Worshippers who see it as sacrilege to chop one up. The main reason I don't chop up original ones is, It's a bad business decision as they are good investments over time. Not that I view them as a piece of history, There was untold millions of them made, They are not scarce at all.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> Idk why were arguing over what kind of snake it is. Just kill it and it will be the only kind of snake that's good.... dead.


I don't see it as arguing... I see it as trying to solve a mystery! I prefer snakes to the mice, voles, moles, chipmunks, etc. that find their way into our houses, garages and sheds and carry things like ticks that carry diseases such as lyme and ehrlichiosis... I also have allergic reactions to rodents (including those plus hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs, etc.) that I don't have to snakes.


----------



## bob kern

Each to their own on the snake thing. I live peacefully with Fred a 6' black rat snake that resides in my hay barn. They will kill and eat copper heads as well as vermin and has never took an aggressive stance even when I'm literally 8" from him. He seems to have figured out I don't aim to hurt him and is comfortable being right next to me.


----------



## GrizG

bob kern said:


> Each to their own on the snake thing. I live peacefully with Fred a 6' black rat snake that resides in my hay barn. They will kill and eat copper heads as well as vermin and has never took an aggressive stance even when I'm literally 8" from him. He seems to have figured out I don't aim to hurt him and is comfortable being right next to me.


Unfortunately I've found the severed remains of snakes in trees I felled and bucked and I shredded one with the zero turn recently... always annoys me to loose them and give the rodents a reprieve!


----------



## MustangMike

We used to have a "tame" Garter snake in our old cabin. He would mostly stay in a cardboard kindling box on top of the wood pile but would come out and watch us when we ate dinner.

Unfortunately, he did not seem to survive the winter due to the rodents. There was nothing left but a skeleton in that box when we went up in the Springtime.


----------



## sean donato

I must be lucky as far as mice, rats, voles and such. Only every seen one in the house and the cats got that quick. Have a few neighbors thay feed the feral cats, so they are always around. Haven't ever seen one outside though. We do have a healthy population of hawks, and a few owls that live in the woods as well as fox and more and more Coyotes. Thinking about it besides this past spring, we don't see a lot of wild rabbits or other little critters either. Coons from time to time and an opossum every now and then. Just always figured there was plenty to eat little varmints around here. And I don't like snakes.....


----------



## JimR

Old-Feller said:


> Yeah don't ruin those Finn Rifles, I have several of them of different varieties. The stock on the pic of the target rifle I built is from Finland and so is the Bolt Handle. I pick up those stocks every time I see one pop up. I only build rifles out of ones that have already been sporterized, It's getting harder to find ones that have been cut-up due to the Relic Worshippers who see it as sacrilege to chop one up. The main reason I don't chop up original ones is, It's a bad business decision as they are good investments over time. Not that I view them as a piece of history, There was untold millions of them made, They are not scarce at all.


There were a small amount of Finnish rifles made compared to the US and Russian Nagants. I would never alter an original Finn rifle. They are a real investment.


----------



## tfp

Spotted some barrels dumped in a pullout area on the side of the road on the way home from work yesterday. Made it disappear today. Bark came off easily but it's still pretty green. First time using full skip chain. First time bucking with a big bar. Can't believe how much it saved my back, it's kind of counter intuitive - big bar more weight sorer back, but now I can just bend my knees and keep my back straight. Thanks internet.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Smashed my hopped up primary falling saw today cut'n in the wind!!!


----------



## farmer steve

cookies said:


> I have a friend of a friend looking for a load of firewood up in PA near Peters township, send a phone# if your in that area and i'll pass it along.
> The hickory will end up gifted out for smoking, no mill to run it through and it will be a year before its dry anyway. Im just hoping to end up with 4+cords of it, maybe more.


There is a hay/firewood auction not to far from him in Shippensburg PA. Firewood is just starting to come in for the season. Tuesdays and Saturdays @10 AM. Shippensburg auction center/Cedar Grove farm store.


----------



## farmer steve

Happy birthday @JustJeff . Have a good one buddy.


----------



## Cowboy254

Happy birthday SFKAWN!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Smashed my hopped up primary falling saw today cut'n in the wind!!!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Can she be saved? Or is it time for a 500i?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Can she be saved? Or is it time for a 500i?


Its not destroyed, but she'll need a few hundred bucks in new parts. The LW bar went unscathed unbelievably! So its not all bad. Could have destroyed the case and the bar. Got lucky this time I guess. She got drove into the ground hard. I thought for sure she was totalled!


----------



## sean donato

Glad to hear that Kodak! Hate when a faithful friend dies and can't be resurrected!


----------



## Squareground3691

tfp said:


> View attachment 1023682
> 
> Spotted some barrels dumped in a pullout area on the side of the road on the way home from work yesterday. Made it disappear today. Bark came off easily but it's still pretty green. First time using full skip chain. First time bucking with a big bar. Can't believe how much it saved my back, it's kind of counter intuitive - big bar more weight sorer back, but now I can just bend my knees and keep my back straight. Thanks internet.


Stand up and buck .


----------



## Hafeez

Maple trees are often associated with syrup and pancakes, but there is much more to be known. Maple Firewood is known as the best choice to be used as firewood due to its numerous features.


----------



## Squareground3691

Hafeez said:


> Maple trees are often associated with syrup and pancakes, but there is much more to be known. Maple Firewood is known as the best choice to be used as firewood due to its numerous features.











BTU Values of Wood Species


Wood species type BTU values of a cord burning wood in a wood stove




www.wood-heating-solutions.com


----------



## sean donato

Hafeez said:


> Maple trees are often associated with syrup and pancakes, but there is much more to be known. Maple Firewood is known as the best choice to be used as firewood due to its numerous features.


My neighbor has a beautiful sugar maple, dropping sap all over his house and cars. He's asked several time if I would take it down, I keep telling him no, but I'd love to have it as fire wood.


----------



## GrizG

tfp said:


> Spotted some barrels dumped in a pullout area on the side of the road on the way home from work yesterday. Made it disappear today. Bark came off easily but it's still pretty green. First time using full skip chain. First time bucking with a big bar. Can't believe how much it saved my back, it's kind of counter intuitive - big bar more weight sorer back, but now I can just bend my knees and keep my back straight. Thanks internet.


Buckin' Billy Ray Smith talks about that on his YouTube channel... I find a 25" bar on my 461 works well for my height and arm length... I can buck logs on the ground without bending over by bending my knees a bit. I suspect a 28" bar may be in my future as I start aging out and the knees cannot take it.  As an aside, Buckin' reminds me very much of my next door neighbor when I was a kid. About 58 years ago he bought my grandparents' house. Now 82 he's in the process of moving into an assisted living facility... He heated with wood and in recent years I gave him wood, and bucked and noodled tree service logs for him that were too big for his saw. He hand split his firewood up until 2 years ago!

I've had that bar length conversation with a lot of people over the years as I'm often in the shop where my son sells Stihl and Husky saws (among other things). When I see a young guy 6' 2"+ picking out a dainty little saw with a short bar to clear the new property he bought I feel compelled to chat with him. Some get it... but most come across as afraid to use the saw let alone a long bar. I universally recommend PPE and training...


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> My neighbor has a beautiful sugar maple, dropping sap all over his house and cars. He's asked several time if I would take it down, I keep telling him no, but I'd love to have it as fire wood.


I've got a couple cords worth of maple awaiting a pass through my splitter... victims of the ice storm last winter. Maybe you'll have a storm.


----------



## Squareground3691

GrizG said:


> Buckin' Billy Ray Smith talks about that on his YouTube channel... I find a 25" bar on my 461 works well for my height and arm length... I can buck logs on the ground without bending over by bending my knees a bit. I suspect a 28" bar may be in my future as I start aging out and the knees cannot take it.  As an aside, Buckin' reminds me very much of my next door neighbor when I was a kid. About 58 years ago he bought my grandparents' house. Now 82 he's in the process of moving into an assisted living facility... He heated with wood and in recent years I gave him wood, and bucked and noodled tree service logs for him that were too big for his saw. He hand split his firewood up until 2 years ago!
> 
> I've had that bar length conversation with a lot of people over the years as I'm often in the shop where my son sells Stihl and Husky saws (among other things). When I see a young guy 6' 2"+ picking out a dainty little saw with a short bar to clear the new property he bought I feel compelled to chat with him. Some get it... but most come across as afraid to use the saw let alone a long bar. I universally recommend PPE and training...


Unless ur doing a lot of small diameter limbing , I prefer longer bars 28”&32” are standard for me .


----------



## mountainguyed67

tfp said:


> Spotted some barrels dumped in a pullout area



You call logs “barrels”? Hmmmmm.


----------



## MustangMike

As I have gotten older, I have become more weight conscious with my saws (with both the powerhead and the bars).

I'm not lacking strength, but my endurance is a lot better with the lighter saws.

I mostly cut just hardwoods, and some of the yard trees have lots of branches.

My saws of choice have become ported 261 (latest/lightest version) w/18" 3/8 for liming, ported 462s with 20" and 24" bars for most work, and my ported hybrid w/28" light bar for larger stuff. Not much those 4 saws can't handle, but I've also got the ported 460, several 660s and a ported 661. Often, I just use the large saws for milling or noodling very large rounds.

Those 4 saws all have VG power to weight, and all but the hybrid have VG AV.


----------



## MustangMike

I have never seen Osage Orange, and there are no Hickory or Locust trees up near my cabin.

However, there are a fair amount of Eastern Hop Hornbeam (but I hate cutting them as they grow so slowly) and we seem to be getting more and more Black Birch.

The Black Birch may become my wood of choice in the future (at least for the nighttime burn), but it does not split as readily as the Ash and Black Cherry that we mostly use, and I think it takes longer to season. Everything takes longer to season up there, it is Mtn top, and you are in the clouds a lot of the time.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> As I have gotten older, I have become more weight conscious with my saws (with both the powerhead and the bars).
> 
> I'm not lacking strength, but my endurance is a lot better with the lighter saws.
> 
> I mostly cut just hardwoods, and some of the yard trees have lots of branches.
> 
> My saws of choice have become ported 261 (latest/lightest version) w/18" 3/8 for liming, ported 462s with 20" and 24" bars for most work, and my ported hybrid w/28" light bar for larger stuff. Not much those 4 saws can't handle, but I've also got the ported 460, several 660s and a ported 661. Often, I just use the large saws for milling or noodling very large rounds.
> 
> Those 4 saws all have VG power to weight, and all but the hybrid have VG AV.


Run this Mike for a couple hours, you’ll get a good arm pump . Lol


----------



## MustangMike

I used saws w/o AV for years, and I now avoid them like the plaque!

After using them for long periods on cold days, your hands would still be vibrating when you stopped!

If I want to lift weights, I have an 880 I may restore, but the 660s are heavy enough, especially w/36" bars (even if they are light bars)!


----------



## svk

My favorite snake video


----------



## turnkey4099

Squareground3691 said:


> BTU Values of Wood Species
> 
> 
> Wood species type BTU values of a cord burning wood in a wood stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wood-heating-solutions.com



Sugar maple - yes. Red maple - No. But in this hardwood lacking area, I'll take red maple anyday over most other available things. I luicked into 2 big ones last spring. 3 cord in one , 2 in the other. Beats willow by a bunch!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I used saws w/o AV for years, and I now avoid them like the plaque!
> 
> After using them for long periods on cold days, your hands would still be vibrating when you stopped!
> 
> If I want to lift weights, I have an 880 I may restore, but the 660s are heavy enough, especially w/36" bars (even if they are light bars)!


I'm not old by any standards, but any saw without av or bad av makes my hands go numb in no time. Even the newer saws I have leave my hands tingling after a day of use. That and my tennis elbow flairs up pretty bad anymore. Have a brace that helps with that though. Dr says most of it is from being a mechanic, impacts and whatnot.


----------



## SS396driver

cookies said:


> I have a friend of a friend looking for a load of firewood up in PA near Peters township, send a phone# if your in that area and i'll pass it along.
> The hickory will end up gifted out for smoking, no mill to run it through and it will be a year before its dry anyway. Im just hoping to end up with 4+cords of it, maybe more.


I’ve been burning hickory for two years that and white oak. Seams that’s all I have been pulling out of my friends farm . I did mill some with the Alaskan mill very rough on the chain . Buddy of mine milled the rest for me


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Run this Mike for a couple hours, you’ll get a good arm pump . Lol


I will gladly run that all day!!!! (For 1 day only) Can't be any heavier than my 82/88cc remingtons, especially the one with the 16 link hard nose Carlton bar I modified to fit before I learned more by being on the forum. Still trying to find a bar that makes the big remingtons equally weighted.


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> I will gladly run that all day!!!! (For 1 day only) Can't be any heavier than my 82/88cc remingtons, especially the one with the 16 link hard nose Carlton bar I modified to fit before I learned more by being on the forum. Still trying to find a bar that makes the big remingtons equally weighted.


Like having a Cummins Diesel strapped to ur arms, lol


----------



## Brufab

Got my dad's firewood all split, going to make a run for totes there free just the gas to get then. My dad has pallet forks on the tractor so he cN drop one off by back door where woodstove is. 

The box fan lowered oil temps by 10° on the splitter. Most of our wood is popple or maple. And first fire for my parents since 1990, pleasant heart stove I think the 2200sqft model.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Like having a Cummins Diesel strapped to ur arms, lol


Yea i have special padded gloves for those magnesium monsters I dont have a dental plan so I want to keep all my fillings in my teeth. Loud and proud brother!!!


----------



## SS396driver

tfp said:


> View attachment 1023682
> 
> Spotted some barrels dumped in a pullout area on the side of the road on the way home from work yesterday. Made it disappear today. Bark came off easily but it's still pretty green. First time using full skip chain. First time bucking with a big bar. Can't believe how much it saved my back, it's kind of counter intuitive - big bar more weight sorer back, but now I can just bend my knees and keep my back straight. Thanks internet.


I’ve pretty much used 28 inch bars to buck for the same reason . When I feel manly I use the 395xp


----------



## Old-Feller

SS396driver said:


> I’ve pretty much used 28 inch bars to buck for the same reason . When I feel manly I use the 395xp
> View attachment 1023837
> View attachment 1023838


I love the Dolmar! In my case it's the "DROOLMAR" Even though I am pretty much a Husky guy! I would love to have one of those anyway!


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> Don't know, I wasn't around toward the end of ww2. lol
> 
> SR


Really, you look like my Grandpa, a little though the eyes.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I've had issues with carpal tunnel and even switched to saws with coil-sprung AV because of it. 

That being said, I did take my 066 to work today. I cut down this nice little Doug Fir this am, that's a 36" on my 066 for reference. I mostly just coached my guys on some smaller firs(24"ish.)

I don't cut with this saw much, but it's one that I ported and did some machine work on the cylinder...I'm reminded of why guys like Kodiak like the 90cc saws.


----------



## SS396driver

Old-Feller said:


> I love the Dolmar! In my case it's the "DROOLMAR" Even though I am pretty much a Husky guy! I would love to have one of those anyway!


I bought it from a board member . It’s a Miller modded saw . 
This is how it looked when I got it


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> I bought it from a board member . It’s a Miller modded saw .
> This is how it looked when I got it View attachment 1023856


Those are real rippers.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

jolj said:


> Really, you look like my Grandpa, a little though the eyes.


 Lucky for you, sounds like you still have enough vision left, that a good pair of glasses will help... lol

SR


----------



## Old-Feller

Sawyer Rob said:


> Lucky for you, sounds like you still have enough vision left, that a good pair of glasses will help... lol
> 
> SR


I only did it till I needed glasses!


----------



## jolj

Old-Feller said:


> I only did it till I needed glasses!


Some of us had a hard time stopping!


----------



## tfp

mountainguyed67 said:


> You call logs “barrels”? Hmmmmm.


Yup. Usually refers to a log that's been cut up into lengths you'd only get a couple of rounds out of. If it's long enough to be sent to a sawmill, it's a log. If I were talking to a local tree service, i'd say "can you leave me a couple of barrels and i'll get rid of them", they'd leave me the main trunk cut up into a couple of shorter sections, but still not fully bucked. Sounds like it's a regional thing then.


----------



## tfp

GrizG said:


> Buckin' Billy Ray Smith talks about that on his YouTube channel... I find a 25" bar on my 461 works well for my height and arm length... I can buck logs on the ground without bending over by bending my knees a bit.


I got a 25 inch bar for that reason too but found I was still stooping a lot and my back was killing me. 28 was still slightly too short, i'm 6'2. I put my 30" milling bar on my saw after watching Buckin's vids to see, and it was the right length so I got one. We'll see long term but I can tell from the first use that it's a totally different stance. I just gotta be extra mindful of where the tip of that long bar is at all times. The other thing was full skip chain. I've been told all my life it doesn't work with Aussie hardwoods. I should have never just relied on what I was told and tried things for myself. Full skip cut perfectly fine, and I can even get a semi-chisel full skip here.


----------



## sean donato

Gees my 390xp is so front heavy with a 36" bar on it, I'd hate to loaf it around all day just to save a few bends.


----------



## tfp

sean donato said:


> Gees my 390xp is so front heavy with a 36" bar on it, I'd hate to loaf it around all day just to save a few bends.


Maybe i'll agree with you in a years time


----------



## Old-Feller

jolj said:


> Some of us had a hard time stopping!


We need a "Bigger Stage"


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Gees my 390xp is so front heavy with a 36" bar on it, I'd hate to loaf it around all day just to save a few bends.



You try a lightweight on it? It's still no trimming saw, but my 066 w/the 36"lwb isn't terrible...I used to hate the 36 and would run a 32 on it before I got all the lightweight bars. I still think the 36" is too long if your only aim is to not bend over.

As for a "stand up and buck" bar, I prefer the 28 or 32. The 32" is the most "natural" feeling length for me, but I prefer the 28" if I'm having to brush out a lot around trees. 

This sounds crazy to some, but my fire saw is the 462r w/28" lwb. I can cut fire line through brush with it, yet have plenty of bar to do any falling. It's admittedly a little overkill for brushing, but forces me into maintaining good technique. Also keeps me in good shape...according to my Garmin watch, running saw at work burns more calories than any of the fitness activities I do(biking and running.)


----------



## Philbert

sean donato said:


> t any saw without av or bad av makes my hands go numb in no time. Even the newer saws I have leave my hands tingling after a day of use.



You should check out a good pair of anti-vibration gloves. Use them just for saw handling: bark and wood will tear the [email protected]&! out of them. 

More info in these threads:






Are "chainsaw gloves" really just gentleman's driving gloves?


Got a pair of Oregon chainsaw gloves. Two weeks later, right hand index finger destroyed ... no abuse, just cutting, throwing, stacking wood ... seemingly normal behavior for firewood cutting. I did get a warranty replacement from Oregon (very responsive, very friendly) but ... it seems that...




www.arboristsite.com










Anti-vibration gloves


What are some gloves recommended by you fine folks that suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome? The wife would like a pair for when she wants to grab my string trimmer when I'm not looking. Thanks!




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> You should check out a good pair of anti-vibration gloves. Use them just for saw handling: bark and wood will tear the [email protected]&! out of them.
> 
> More info in these threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are "chainsaw gloves" really just gentleman's driving gloves?
> 
> 
> Got a pair of Oregon chainsaw gloves. Two weeks later, right hand index finger destroyed ... no abuse, just cutting, throwing, stacking wood ... seemingly normal behavior for firewood cutting. I did get a warranty replacement from Oregon (very responsive, very friendly) but ... it seems that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-vibration gloves
> 
> 
> What are some gloves recommended by you fine folks that suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome? The wife would like a pair for when she wants to grab my string trimmer when I'm not looking. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Thanks for that Philbert, I'll surly look at the links and try a pair.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> You try a lightweight on it? It's still no trimming saw, but my 066 w/the 36"lwb isn't terrible...I used to hate the 36 and would run a 32 on it before I got all the lightweight bars. I still think the 36" is too long if your only aim is to not bend over.
> 
> As for a "stand up and buck" bar, I prefer the 28 or 32. The 32" is the most "natural" feeling length for me, but I prefer the 28" if I'm having to brush out a lot around trees.
> 
> This sounds crazy to some, but my fire saw is the 462r w/28" lwb. I can cut fire line through brush with it, yet have plenty of bar to do any falling. It's admittedly a little overkill for brushing, but forces me into maintaining good technique. Also keeps me in good shape...according to my Garmin watch, running saw at work burns more calories than any of the fitness activities I do(biking and running.)


It's a standard husqy (oregon) bar, thats heavy as heck. I don't use it often so I have a hard time justifying getting a light weight version. If anything I'd rather get a light weigh 42" bar as the one I have (old Sandvik) roller nose is getting rough and as far ad I can tell is non replaceable, but I use that solely on the mill if I'm going full 36" cut and that's not often either. Give and take I guess.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

90cc + 32" =  IMOP, its the best fit for that size power head. Great balance and has plenty of reach!


----------



## Cowboy254

Now I know everyone hates the thread derails here, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pics I just took this morning. We have four more or less resident kangaroos on our property (2 acres) but can have 20 or more at any given time. I saw a small one just off our front deck (excuse the scaffold and unfinished balustrade, we are mid-renovation) then saw it had a joey of its own. When the mother bends down to grab a mouthful of grass, the joey does too. Breakfast in bed, must be pretty sweet.




The mother is barely half grown herself, it must be her first joey. The little one was soon out and about, they're all legs at this point and as coordinated as baby giraffes.




Checking out the future kindling, Cowlad has been breaking up the old cedar cladding boards.




And a bonus sunrise pic.




Have a great weekend fellers.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> It's a standard husqy (oregon) bar, thats heavy as heck. I don't use it often so I have a hard time justifying getting a light weight version. If anything I'd rather get a light weigh 42" bar as the one I have (old Sandvik) roller nose is getting rough and as far ad I can tell is non replaceable, but I use that solely on the mill if I'm going full 36" cut and that's not often either. Give and take I guess.


36” bar 2 pounds lighter than standard bar .


----------



## SimonHS

tfp said:


> I just gotta be extra mindful of where the tip of that long bar is at all times.



Spray the bar tip with some fluorescent yellow paint. Helps it stand out and catch your eye.


----------



## jolj

tfp said:


> Yup. Usually refers to a log that's been cut up into lengths you'd only get a couple of rounds out of. If it's long enough to be sent to a sawmill, it's a log. If I were talking to a local tree service, i'd say "can you leave me a couple of barrels and i'll get rid of them", they'd leave me the main trunk cut up into a couple of shorter sections, but still not fully bucked. Sounds like it's a regional thing then.


I am learning all kinds of things, I knew logs & firewood which is 12 to 36 inches log.
Never heard of rounds or Barrels, not bucking, before this site.
We called rounds stick of firewood, cord of wood I knew, but have never seen one, we had piles or stacked on the porch.
Now I am sure I know nothing about chainsaws, even tho I have used them all my life.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> 36” bar 2 pounds lighter than standard bar .


Wow!, great real world info! 2# is alot. Thanks for sharing that knowledge


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Wow!, great real world info! 2# is alot. Thanks for sharing that knowledge


It does make a difference for sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

one from the good ol... _*Proud To Scrounge*_ Department:

my other day 'scrounge of the day!' it first showed up as windfall... quite well seasoned!, i mite add. big enuff to be a WMr! or close. that was about 2 months ago. saw it daily side of road end of block on daily bike rides. one day big truck rolled over it and parked. then it was bit more than wood mash!. still, it seemed to call to me. i ignored the impulse... then one day kinda got interested. couple beers down and a few days later... decided to ck it out while out on a pups walk. had gloves. no telling what had _sniffed_ it! pawed thru the 'dust. hmm, some nice fire starters! so pushed them aside for another day. figured could be a good bucket full of firewood starters. so couple days ago stopped and with bucket... filled 'er up! home with it i went. then yesterday cleaned out mr Brutus, and got ready for a nice campfire! used about 1/3 of the bucket full. so, for less than about 2 mins scrounging... 3 campfire starter kits... and that went well! ~


----------



## husqvarna257

Cowboy254 said:


> Now I know everyone hates the thread derails here, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pics I just took this morning. We have four more or less resident kangaroos on our property (2 acres) but can have 20 or more at any given time. I saw a small one just off our front deck (excuse the scaffold and unfinished balustrade, we are mid-renovation) then saw it had a joey of its own. When the mother bends down to grab a mouthful of grass, the joey does too. Breakfast in bed, must be pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1023946
> 
> 
> The mother is barely half grown herself, it must be her first joey. The little one was soon out and about, they're all legs at this point and as coordinated as baby giraffes.
> 
> View attachment 1023947
> 
> 
> Checking out the future kindling, Cowlad has been breaking up the old cedar cladding boards.
> 
> View attachment 1023948
> 
> 
> And a bonus sunrise pic.
> 
> View attachment 1023945
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend fellers.


Now that is cool.


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I did the yearly maintenance on the OWB, good cleaning and check the firebrick as well as the water test. Turns out the water was borderline so I got Central Boilers new rust inhibiter molyarmor. My dealer told me to drain off some water from the bottom plug and if it was clean to just add it. Clean water as the 1st day so I am good to go. Did not want to drain it, hate to dump that into the ground. It went out a night ago, just not enough demand and I don't want to change the settings, will restart on Sunday. I saw this nasty spider when I came home on the boiler and I don't like spiders but I can deal. This one was to big and ugly. So with the spider and coming home beat left it alone.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Now I know everyone hates the thread derails here, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pics I just took this morning.


just try to use the word _scrounge_ in it... and usually, it will fly just fine!   firewood to firearms! all Open Season!... or so it seems... case in point

this lil scrounge showed up yesterday evening on my work desk. jar had been empty for a spell. now has a nice lil dent in it! 

guess i fall for fall candy!  was Open Season as soon as i spied it...  as i split, stacked and racked sum of um.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I am learning all kinds of things, I knew logs & firewood which is 12 to 36 inches log.
> _Never heard of rounds or Barrels, not bucking, before this site._
> We called rounds stick of firewood, cord of wood I knew, but have never seen one, we had piles or stacked on the porch.
> Now I am sure I know nothing about chainsaws, even tho I have used them all my life.


don't forget also: _cookies! _

Bf has some good cookies vids of late...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Now I know everyone hates the thread derails here, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pics I just took this morning. We have four more or less resident kangaroos on our property (2 acres) but can have 20 or more at any given time. I saw a small one just off our front deck (excuse the scaffold and unfinished balustrade, we are mid-renovation) then saw it had a joey of its own. When the mother bends down to grab a mouthful of grass, the joey does too. Breakfast in bed, must be pretty sweet.





one thing seems sorta strange to me... even when downunder, the mountains seem to be right side up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Now I know everyone hates the thread derails here, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pics I just took this morning.
> And a bonus sunrise pic.Have a great weekend fellers.


not sure if this is a highjack or not... but at least for sure... it is seasonal!


----------



## Cowboy254

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1024089
> 
> 
> one thing seems sorta strange to me... even when downunder, the mountains seem to be right side up!



Don't worry, I was standing on my head when I took the photo.


----------



## lohan808

Sean,
I have purchased several pieces for my 10-10a from him. Good on the products. 


sean donato said:


> Thanks Steve, I'll give him a look see!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1024089
> 
> 
> one thing seems sorta strange to me... even when downunder, the mountains seem to be right side up!



Trick photography…


----------



## mountainguyed67

jolj said:


> Never heard of rounds



That’s what we call logs that have been bucked to length, but still need to be split. I hadn’t heard different before coming to this site. I think some here call them blocks, which makes no sense to me. They’re not square. But in the end, what were accustomed to is what sounds right to us. No matter what region we’re from.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbert said:


> You should check out a good pair of anti-vibration gloves. Use them just for saw handling: bark and wood will tear the [email protected]&! out of them.
> 
> More info in these threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are "chainsaw gloves" really just gentleman's driving gloves?
> 
> 
> Got a pair of Oregon chainsaw gloves. Two weeks later, right hand index finger destroyed ... no abuse, just cutting, throwing, stacking wood ... seemingly normal behavior for firewood cutting. I did get a warranty replacement from Oregon (very responsive, very friendly) but ... it seems that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-vibration gloves
> 
> 
> What are some gloves recommended by you fine folks that suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome? The wife would like a pair for when she wants to grab my string trimmer when I'm not looking. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


Good advice. I use a pair.


----------



## JustJeff

First fire this morning. Just a small one


----------



## alanbaker

husqvarna257 said:


> husqvarna257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did the yearly maintenance on the OWB, good cleaning and check the firebrick as well as the water test. Turns out the water was borderline so I got Central Boilers new rust inhibiter molyarmor. My dealer told me to drain off some water from the bottom plug and if it was clean to just add it. Clean water as the 1st day so I am good to go. Did not want to drain it, hate to dump that into the ground. It went out a night ago, just not enough demand and I don't want to change the settings, will restart on Sunday. I saw this nasty spider when I came home on the boiler and I don't like spiders but I can deal. This one was to big and ugly. So with the spider and coming home beat left it alone.
> 
> View attachment 1024071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did the yearly maintenance on the OWB, good cleaning and check the firebrick as well as the water test. Turns out the water was borderline so I got Central Boilers new rust inhibiter molyarmor. My dealer told me to drain off some water from the bottom plug and if it was clean to just add it. Clean water as the 1st day so I am good to go. Did not want to drain it, hate to dump that into the ground. It went out a night ago, just not enough demand and I don't want to change the settings, will restart on Sunday. I saw this nasty spider when I came home on the boiler and I don't like spiders but I can deal. This one was to big and ugly. So with the spider and coming home beat left it alone.
> 
> View attachment 1024071
Click to expand...

Cool spider!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Glad to hear that Kodak! Hate when a faithful friend dies and can't be resurrected!


 Roger that!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I have never seen Osage Orange, and there are no Hickory or Locust trees up near my cabin.
> 
> However, there are a fair amount of Eastern Hop Hornbeam (but I hate cutting them as they grow so slowly) and we seem to be getting more and more Black Birch.
> 
> The Black Birch may become my wood of choice in the future (at least for the nighttime burn), but it does not split as readily as the Ash and Black Cherry that we mostly use, and I think it takes longer to season. Everything takes longer to season up there, it is Mtn top, and you are in the clouds a lot of the time.


Sounds like an awesome place you have there in the mountains Mustang M!


----------



## djg james

Looking for an inexpensive but reliable snatch block. The winch I ordered is only 4500# and I'd only be moving logs under 2000#. So a 2 or 4 ton rated snatch block should work. I don't need top of the line. I've seen some on Amazon that look good but are POS according to the ratings. Plus I don't care for that clip that holds the two sides together. Any brands you like?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

djg james said:


> Looking for an inexpensive but reliable snatch block. Any brands you like?


 I have three from HF, they work fine.

After some use, I took them apart and lightly greased the pin the pully rolls on and they have held up just fine.

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have three from HF, they work fine.
> 
> After some use, I took them apart and lightly greased the pin the pully rolls on and they have held up just fine.
> 
> SR


i have several lube stations down at my camp. even couple up along the county line, too! nothing quite like a fresh dab of oil!!!  the QB was gone on g/k vaca past week... and some of my projects had migrated into the kitchen and onto the butcher blocks. but, i had to get it back to shop least i be questioned about _new condiments_.... 'yes, dear... bacon grease and olive oil!' lol


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Received an inch or two of wet snow overnight that is now gone. Cold dreary day and supposed to be the same tomorrow. Just hanging at the cabin doing a few projects and then heading to a surprise birthday party later then coming back up here to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Hi guys. Received an inch or two of wet snow overnight that is now gone. Cold dreary day and supposed to be the same tomorrow. Just hanging at the cabin doing a few projects and then heading to a surprise birthday party later then coming back up here to hunt tomorrow.


Sounds like we're getting it first part of the week.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Looking for an inexpensive but reliable snatch block. The winch I ordered is only 4500# and I'd only be moving logs under 2000#. So a 2 or 4 ton rated snatch block should work. I don't need top of the line. I've seen some on Amazon that look good but are POS according to the ratings. Plus I don't care for that clip that holds the two sides together. Any brands you like?


I have 3 of these. 
TGL Snatch Block, Pulley Block, 22,000 Pound WLL with Grease Fitting https://a.co/1ZB8rVR


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Hi guys. Received an inch or two of wet snow overnight that is now gone. Cold dreary day and supposed to be the same tomorrow.



We’re still running the ac.


----------



## SS396driver

Got a little helper . Even comes with his own wheelbarrow


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have three from HF, they work fine.
> 
> After some use, I took them apart and lightly greased the pin the pully rolls on and they have held up just fine.
> 
> SR


 I think a couple years ago, I gave one to chipper 1, maybe he will let us know how his has held up too.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I think a couple years ago, I gave one to chipper 1, maybe he will let us know how his has held up too.
> 
> SR


Yep, it's pulled quite a few trees felling, some pretty big with a lot of back lean. One big white oak my winch hardly pulled over, I was sweating it on that one as it was over a power line .
Last pull I did with it, not sure if I posted this one here or not.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Looking for an inexpensive but reliable snatch block. The winch I ordered is only 4500# and I'd only be moving logs under 2000#. So a 2 or 4 ton rated snatch block should work. I don't need top of the line. I've seen some on Amazon that look good but are POS according to the ratings. Plus I don't care for that clip that holds the two sides together. Any brands you like?


I have 2 versions. One is from Igland when I bought my 4501 logging winch. This one is self releasing and cost me $100 when I bought my winch a few years ago. My other one I got on sale at HF for $20 prior to buying my logging winch. I prefer using the Igland.


----------



## Be Stihl

Went riding today with the family and came across this blown over hickory. 

So I came back and put tank 8 through the 400, I believe this may burn next year cause the bark was falling off. Usually that take a long time to happen.


----------



## husqvarna257

Got out the coyote rifle last night. Green illuminated scope hairs with laser sight and green flashlight. They never got close enough to use it. Dog keeps them at bay. I finally fired a dog training pistol so the dog would be quiet and let my wife sleep. Don't want to waste real ammo.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Yep, it's pulled quite a few trees felling, some pretty big with a lot of back lean. One big white oak my winch hardly pulled over, I was sweating it on that one as it was over a power line .
> Last pull I did with it, not sure if I posted this one here or not.



Great job. I love dropping them like that.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Great job. I love dropping them like that.


Thanks, I do a lot of back leaners with the winch, it's the main thing I use it for.
Here's another from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Yep, it's pulled quite a few trees felling, some pretty big with a lot of back lean. One big white oak my winch hardly pulled over, I was sweating it on that one as it was over a power line .
> Last pull I did with it, not sure if I posted this one here or not.



They are pretty tough

Chain holding pulling broke, pulley hit the road and bounced about 30ft over the bank.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Thanks, I do a lot of back leaners with the winch, it's the main thing I use it for.
> Here's another from a few weeks ago.



That is why I bought mine. I don't carry wedges and a hammer into the woods. I prefer using the winch to get them where I want them to go. Plus I can get them out of the woods if I don't have easy access to them. The winch is a back saver.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> They are pretty tough
> 
> Chain holding pulling broke, pulley hit the road and bounced about 30ft over the bank.



Oh man, glad you're all safe, cables and pulleys flying don't mix well.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My cut'n partner and I started to brake in our new primary's today! 
He went with a 585.
I went with a 661C with a WCS barkbox 
We'll port them soon, and I've got a max flow intake on the way.






Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JimR

Logger nate said:


> They are pretty tough
> 
> Chain holding pulling broke, pulley hit the road and bounced about 30ft over the bank.



That is a really hard pull. That can cause some serious damage.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> My cut'n partner and I started to brake in our new primary's today!
> He went with a 585.
> I went with a 661C with a WCS barkbox
> We'll port them soon, and I've got a max flow intake on the way.
> 
> View attachment 1024515
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



Nice saws man.
How do the guys like those husky light bars.
What's the orange grinder just above the husky in the pic, bar grinder. Could you get me a couple more pictures of it .


----------



## Trailsawyer

svk said:


> Hi guys. Received an inch or two of wet snow overnight that is now gone. Cold dreary day and supposed to be the same tomorrow. Just hanging at the cabin doing a few projects and then heading to a surprise birthday party later then coming back up here to hunt tomorrow.


Opening day of deer season here in western Washington..... 84 degrees, and we have only had .6" of rain in 3 months! A little "cold and dreary" sounds great, and it would help with some of the forest fires! It's been too hot to even cut a little firewood!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Trailsawyer said:


> Opening day of deer season here in western Washington..... 84 degrees, and we have only had .6" of rain in 3 months! A little "cold and dreary" sounds great, and it would help with some of the forest fires! It's been too hot to even cut a little firewood!


I just got back from a hunt myself. I passed on a three year old 4x4 Blacktial right before it started getting dark. Its the second three year old 4x4 I've passed on this year. Hoping to find something with a little bit bigger frame!  Hope I don't regret passing on those two this season.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice saws man.
> How do the guys like those husky light bars.
> What's the orange grinder just above the husky in the pic, bar grinder. Could you get me a couple more pictures of it .


He said the Husky LW bars were breaking up by the tip on him at first but apparently Husky addressed the problem.  

Yeah, its a bar dresser/grinder. I'd be happy to get you some better pictures of it Brett. I'll take them tomorrow and post them for ya bud.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> What's the orange grinder just above the husky in the pic, bar grinder. Could you get me a couple more pictures of it .



(Absolutely nothing in the background of a photograph escapes examination on this site!) 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> cables and pulleys flying don't mix well.



I was once using one of the lower type with my loader, pulling a section of oak tree. It came apart, and the only piece I couldn’t find was the pulley. That was 2-3 years ago and I still haven’t seen it. That’s why I bought the upper one, I think it’s more suited to the loader I have. It can also handle a bigger cable than the little one can.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> (Absolutely nothing in the background of a photograph escapes examination on this site!)
> 
> Philbert


Like the cigarette butts on the floor . I still remember that gas can in front/under the grinder when you stopped by Nates place, ironically it wasn't long after it burned down iirc .
I try to pay attention, I just might learn something


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was once using one of the lower type with my loader, pulling a section of oak tree. It came apart, and the only piece I couldn’t find was the pulley. That was 2-3 years ago and I still haven’t seen it. That’s why I bought the upper one, I think it’s more suited to the loader I have. It can also handle a bigger cable than the little one can.
> 
> View attachment 1024532


I've seen some scary stuff with cables, but man do I like using the winch cable over rope when I can, much easier to gauge exactly how much pull I have on a tree.
That's a big boy there, but as you said, it's probably more appropriate for your machine size.


----------



## tfp

It's taken 3 winters to finally clear out what was left for me by some road developers. It's a bit of a drive to get there. All that's left is crotches - so many crotches. The large ironbark in the top right is like 3 different crotches all merged into one. So many big hairy spiders, had to check my earmuffs every time I put them on. Don't want that kind of surprise.


----------



## sean donato

That one I listed I've used to double and tipple my 12k lb winch. Never had an issue with them flying apart during heavy pulls. 
I won't run 3/8" cable on a winch. A 7x19 has a breaking strength of 14k.lbs and a working load limit of 2880lbs. It's one of the most abused cables on planet earth. I've also seen a lot of cable breaks when we four-wheeled a lot. Was lucky more then once no one got hurt. After snapping a clevis and having the winch cable take out the windshield of my truck I was done with cable. Went and ordered dynema rope and never looked back. It just falls to the ground. Even with a weight bag on a cable it's gonna fly. 
1/2" wire rope is around 23k lb breaking strength and more suitable for general winch use. (Typically a 6x19) you just can't get as much on the drum. 
3/8" denyma is rated at 23.8k lb breaking strength. 
I run 1/2" denyma on my 12k winch 31.5klb break strength. There's very little stretch. 
Only downside with it, is you can burn or melt it, and it like being run on the drum messy. I haven't ever burnt or melted it, but I have had it suck down through a tidy wrap in the drum. Comes back out easy, just irritating to deal with.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> They are pretty tough
> 
> Chain holding pulling broke, pulley hit the road and bounced about 30ft over the bank.




What size cable and chain?


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> That's a big boy there, but as you said, it's probably more appropriate for your machine size.



I’ve been breaking 1/2” cables pulling on stumps, I’m considering going to 3/4” cable. That snatch block can handle that and bigger. I just use a length of cable, I don’t have a winch on the loader. I don’t risk my 8-10 thousand lb winches, not when I have a loader to use.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve been breaking 1/2” cables pulling on stumps, I’m considering going to 3/4” cable. That snatch block can handle that and bigger. I just use a length of cable, I don’t have a winch on the loader. I don’t risk my 8-10 thousand lb winch, not when I have a loader to use.


That's because 1/2" cable isn't rated for that kind of pull. Your way over it's working load limit. We have a 2.5" winch cable that reliable pulls 17 tons hundreds of times a day. Your way under rated for your size of loader with 1/2" cable. 
This chart is for standard 6x19 wire rope. There are different types of wire rope, but 6x19 is pretty standard.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> That's because 1/2" cable isn't rated for that kind of pull.



It would depend on size of stump being pulled. I’m well aware that a 1/2” cable can’t transfer the force the loader can create. In the Army, equipment that size would have an inch or bigger cable. The problem is I’m not dragging that cable up a hill through brush and branches, I’d need a smaller cable and snatch block to get it there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I also don’t know how to calculate how much force it’ll take to pull a stump out, its trial and error. I don’t want to end up pulling the counterweight off the back of the loader.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also don’t know how to calculate how much force it’ll take to pull a stump out, its trial and error. I don’t want to end up pulling the counterweight off the back of the loader.


I would think you'd be pretty hard pressed to rip that counterweight off! You'll probably loose traction long before that would happen.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would think you'd be pretty hard pressed to rip that counterweight off! You'll probably loose traction long before that would happen.



Good point.

Here you can see the counterweight, that’s what the tow pin goes through.




The counterweight is actually more than one piece.


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> Hi guys. Picked up this sporterized Nagant today for 200 clams. We had a bunch of ammo for this caliber laying around so the gun will literally pay for itself as we use it. Boy, I can remember back in the day when these guns were listed for $69 new in box
> 
> View attachment 1022561


If that is a 7.62x54 it is loud as hell


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> My cut'n partner and I started to brake in our new primary's today!
> He went with a 585.
> I went with a 661C with a WCS barkbox
> We'll port them soon, and I've got a max flow intake on the way.
> 
> View attachment 1024515
> View attachment 1024516
> View attachment 1024518
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Good looking saw , and doggie to ,


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I've seen some scary stuff with cables, but man do I like using the winch cable over rope when I can, much easier to gauge exactly how much pull I have on a tree.
> That's a big boy there, but as you said, it's probably more appropriate for your machine size.


We used to take those cheap moving blankets from harbor freight and soak them in water and drape them over the cable if it snaps it will soak up allot of the energy.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> What size cable and chain?


Think it was 1/2” cable and 3/8 or 5/16” chain, I don’t remember for sure.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Here you can see the counterweight, that’s what the tow pin goes through.
> 
> View attachment 1024546
> 
> 
> The counterweight is actually more than one piece.
> View attachment 1024549
> 
> View attachment 1024550
> 
> View attachment 1024551


Your in at around a 30-33klb machine the limiting factor will be if the machine has the power to pull and traction. I'd assume you'll loose traction before power to pull, but I'm not familiar with this machine. Even for an older one it's pretty little compared to the stuff I worked on at the machine shop. 
I would think the 3/4" would be adequate and a 1' would give more of a proper safty margin.


----------



## djg james

With any luck, I should be starting to weld on my trailer next week. I'm not a welder and only took one course at an area college. I've only got my Dad's Lincoln 220v AC tombstone welder. I want to start on welding some 1/8" thick flat stock to 1/8" thick angle. I'm guessing it can be done because it was done before MIG welders came out. I believe I have 6010s and 7018 rods around, but I don't know the diameter off-hand.
Tothose of you who still stick weld, what rod/diameter would you use on this mild steel?

I remember my Dad trying to weld on this trailer and he would burn through at points. It seems this welder is not real good at settings below 50-60? amps. But then again, it could just be the user.

The alternative would be to buy a cheap HF 120v MIG welder (my current budget).

Thanks


----------



## sean donato

Make sure you have ac rods.


----------



## LondonNeil

Damn it! Family life, rushing and saws don't mix....I hate trying to fit a bit of cutting in late afternoon for this reason 

Okay, Makita 4300 (dolmar 410 I believe). First use in a couple of months but was run dry and winterised (run with choke once out of fuel/pulled over a dozen times to get the carb dry too). Filled with fresh mix. Stats right up but stalls as I pull the trigger. Repeat 3 or 6 times.... Hmm. Blocked high jet in thinking. Had once before with a different saw and managed to get it to clear itself pretty quickly so . ... Start and let it idle to warm a little, pull trigger gently and after a few goes I get it to pick up, although not quite right. Try a few cuts, still not right after 3 or so, so when it stalls I think it's time to get it apart before I do damage.

Ok, air filter clean enough, pull carb off, remove diaphragm and the cap the other side, all looks clean and saw is only a year old so diaphragm in good condition. Not sure if I'm going to need to do more or not.... Before I can try the saw again how the **** do I get this hose back where it should be!?!!! In disconnecting it from the carb I accidently pulled and disconnected it from the other end. Is that the impulse line? Whatever. How the hell do I get to it and where it should connect? Please tell me I don't need to completely dismantle the saw.... But I can't even see where it should be connected and fear I'm going to have to take the jug off to access!


So.....3 problems, 1. What was my original fault? 2 if it's the carb, how do I fix it? 3. How to reconnect the hose?

I put the saw back together to keep the bits in one place and put it away before the light went.... Now I'm sulking.

Photos of the hose, where it connects on the Zama carb and where I could see the other end.






I'm peeved as I take such care not to leave fuel in it and to use e free.....********!


----------



## svk

Bill G said:


> If that is a 7.62x54 it is loud as hell


I’m sure it would be without ear plugs!


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> I’m sure it would be without ear plugs!


My son wanted one of those when he was about 12 so I bought one. They are load as hell and kick like a mule,


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Damn it! Family life, rushing and saws don't mix....I hate trying to fit a bit of cutting in late afternoon for this reason
> 
> Okay, Makita 4300 (dolmar 410 I believe). First use in a couple of months but was run dry and winterised (run with choke once out of fuel/pulled over a dozen times to get the carb dry too). Filled with fresh mix. Stats right up but stalls as I pull the trigger. Repeat 3 or 6 times.... Hmm. Blocked high jet in thinking. Had once before with a different saw and managed to get it to clear itself pretty quickly so . ... Start and let it idle to warm a little, pull trigger gently and after a few goes I get it to pick up, although not quite right. Try a few cuts, still not right after 3 or so, so when it stalls I think it's time to get it apart before I do damage.
> 
> Ok, air filter clean enough, pull carb off, remove diaphragm and the cap the other side, all looks clean and saw is only a year old so diaphragm in good condition. Not sure if I'm going to need to do more or not.... Before I can try the saw again how the **** do I get this hose back where it should be!?!!! In disconnecting it from the carb I accidently pulled and disconnected it from the other end. Is that the impulse line? Whatever. How the hell do I get to it and where it should connect? Please tell me I don't need to completely dismantle the saw.... But I can't even see where it should be connected and fear I'm going to have to take the jug off to access!
> 
> 
> So.....3 problems, 1. What was my original fault? 2 if it's the carb, how do I fix it? 3. How to reconnect the hose?
> 
> I put the saw back together to keep the bits in one place and put it away before the light went.... Now I'm sulking.
> 
> Photos of the hose, where it connects on the Zama carb and where I could see the other end.
> 
> View attachment 1024627
> View attachment 1024628
> View attachment 1024629
> 
> 
> I'm peeved as I take such care not to leave fuel in it and to use e free.....********!


Pair of thos locking skinny plier like drs use. I have a pile of them. Hemostat or something like that. Normally you can get the lines back on with a pair. 
Not poking fun at your predicament, but we often times get hung up with the simple things. Did you check over the fuel line and clunk? That 026 my dad had ran just about the same and turned out to have a crack in the fuel supply line.


----------



## Bill G

djg james said:


> With any luck, I should be starting to weld on my trailer next week. I'm not a welder and only took one course at an area college. I've only got my Dad's Lincoln 220v AC tombstone welder. I want to start on welding some 1/8" thick flat stock to 1/8" thick angle. I'm guessing it can be done because it was done before MIG welders came out. I believe I have 6010s and 7018 rods around, but I don't know the diameter off-hand.
> Tothose of you who still stick weld, what rod/diameter would you use on this mild steel?
> 
> I remember my Dad trying to weld on this trailer and he would burn through at points. It seems this welder is not real good at settings below 50-60? amps. But then again, it could just be the user.
> 
> The alternative would be to buy a cheap HF 120v MIG welder (my current budget).
> 
> Thanks


Use 1/8 rod. If the steel is dirty I would use 6011 but others will disagree


----------



## LondonNeil

cheers, i might have to get some of those forcep things! looks like i need to strip the plastics off...and its stilla fiddle.

fuel linke and filter, no i didn't. since saw is only 16sih momths old lines should be good....hence i thought gummed jet first. I need to get some carb cleaner and get the high screw out then squirt.
seems i also need a gauze for the pump side....it may have been lost by me but tbh, i think it was missing.....the well was full of fuel when i looked but no gauze.


----------



## djg james

Bill G said:


> Use 1/8 rod. If the steel is dirty I would use 6011 but others will disagree


Thanks, 6010? I will grind a clean surface before starting.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> It was awful we were not going to go to a restaurant because of my wife but I supported everyone that was young and healthy to keep those buisness going and she didn't even give those buisness a chance...


I felt so bad for all the front line workers in retail. Not knowing wtf going on making pennies on the dollar compared to everyone on unemployment filling shopping carts with supplies. I made sure each time I went out I always thanked the worker for there great service. I didn't see or hear another soul do the same while I was out. ☹ also the wife and I only eat out at a couple places and never when the restaurant is busy, one wrong decision could have dire consequences ☠


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> With any luck, I should be starting to weld on my trailer next week. I'm not a welder and only took one course at an area college. I've only got my Dad's Lincoln 220v AC tombstone welder. I want to start on welding some 1/8" thick flat stock to 1/8" thick angle. I'm guessing it can be done because it was done before MIG welders came out. I believe I have 6010s and 7018 rods around, but I don't know the diameter off-hand.
> Tothose of you who still stick weld, what rod/diameter would you use on this mild steel?
> 
> I remember my Dad trying to weld on this trailer and he would burn through at points. It seems this welder is not real good at settings below 50-60? amps. But then again, it could just be the user.
> 
> The alternative would be to buy a cheap HF 120v MIG welder (my current budget).
> 
> Thank


I started out with an old AC Sears Colormatic which wasn't anywhere near as nice a machine as that tombstone. 1/8" 6011 was my rod of choice for just about everything.


----------



## Be Stihl

Kodiak Kid said:


> My cut'n partner and I started to brake in our new primary's today!
> He went with a 585.
> I went with a 661C with a WCS barkbox
> We'll port them soon, and I've got a max flow intake on the way.
> 
> View attachment 1024515
> View attachment 1024516
> View attachment 1024518
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


A friend of mine just built a 660 clone and it blew out a crank seal the next day. He was so disgusted that he went and bought a new 661 wrap just like yours. He wants to mill and buck larger hardwood with it. Nice purchase!


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> Nothing wrong with TSC. They tend to be smaller and have more dedicated long-term employees then most of the chain stores. ( Yes TSC is a chain store also) We have several variations here and the best was Fleetway which was bought out by Orschlen. They finally closed the store (due to Farm/Fleet which is a huge chain) a few years back and there were employees that had been there 40 plus years. They still operate stores near Farm King stores which is the northern version of Rural King and the old version of Corn King


Any Blaines Farm & Fleet in your areas ?


----------



## Vtrombly

Got my pulley out this afternoon since I was in the garage cleaning up. Found it last year on the side of the road seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Nice saws man.
> How do the guys like those husky light bars.
> What's the orange grinder just above the husky in the pic, bar grinder. Could you get me a couple more pictures of it .


Here ya go Brett!  Unfortunately the manufacturer label is worn beyond being able to read. I'm not sure exactly who built it, but I do know that it is not a Silvey 






Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Any Blaines Farm & Fleet in your areas ?


Yes, I was there Friday. We have the southernmost store here I believe. Within 70 miles we have Orschlens, Farm King, TSC, Huffmans, Farm and Fleet, Fleet Farm, and the best Theisens. There are more that are smaller and even better.


----------



## LondonNeil

my 2 year old settled quickly so I dashed out and dismantled the plastics carefully....took more off than needed just to be sure so ended up with the recoil off and the metal plate on the clutch side....but got it apart without breaking anything or losing anything. with the plastics off, including gently pulling off the intake box/boot, it was easy to get to the elbow and reinstall the impluse line, yay! 

Git it all back together....only missed the spring for the run switch and had to remove the plastics again partly...but then all back together, nothing left over. good. Had a quick peek at the carb and it looks clean so I've reinstalled, and when i get a chance at a sensible hour I'll see if it runs, if it doesn't I'll go at the carb again...need to buy some crb cleaner

high screw. its not a screw....its got some limiter screw thing.....with the carb out i could see no way to move the screw at all... err...? if i get round to de catting it I'll need to richen it up so wtf do I need to do to that screw?


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Here ya go Brett!  Unfortunately the manufacturer label is worn beyond being able to read. I'm not sure exactly who built it, but I do know that it is not a Silvey
> View attachment 1024711
> View attachment 1024716
> 
> View attachment 1024717
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Are you using that for truing up bars and deburring?


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve never seen anyone try to lift a whole tree that big, don’t know why you would.


----------



## North by Northwest

Bill G said:


> Yes, I was there Friday. We have the southernmost store here I believe. Within 70 miles we have Orschlens, Farm King, TSC, Huffmans, Farm and Fleet, Fleet Farm, and the best Theisens. There are more that are smaller and even better.


Thanks Bill , I bought some Dewalt products from one in Travercity Michigan via the web . Seemed like they had diversity of quality products . I just was not aware how big the franchise was brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

djg james said:


> With any luck, I should be starting to weld on my trailer next week. I'm not a welder and only took one course at an area college. I've only got my Dad's Lincoln 220v AC tombstone welder. I want to start on welding some 1/8" thick flat stock to 1/8" thick angle. I'm guessing it can be done because it was done before MIG welders came out. I believe I have 6010s and 7018 rods around, but I don't know the diameter off-hand.
> Tothose of you who still stick weld, what rod/diameter would you use on this mild steel?
> 
> I remember my Dad trying to weld on this trailer and he would burn through at points. It seems this welder is not real good at settings below 50-60? amps. But then again, it could just be the user.
> 
> The alternative would be to buy a cheap HF 120v MIG welder (my current budget).
> 
> Thanks


1/8 " , 3/32" is more than sufficient . 6010 , 6011 for your root pass's 6013 for you cap or final pass . 7018 for your caps if you want a very smooth & clean final pass , nice an shiny too ! lol.


----------



## GrizG

Squareground3691 said:


> Unless ur doing a lot of small diameter limbing , I prefer longer bars 28”&32” are standard for me .


The user's effective height (i.e., with boots on!) and arm length generally will lead one to an ideal bar length for bucking logs on the ground without bending over... Kind of like how the height of workbenches for fine woodworkers using hand planes, vice heights for parts filers, and anvil heights for blacksmiths were determined... Those old school guys understood ergonomics even if the word wasn't coined until centuries later (about 1857)! We modern guys often settle for "standard" "off the shelf" things even if they cause us pain... Thinking like an 18th century guy has it's benefits!


----------



## Squareground3691

GrizG said:


> The user's effective height (i.e., with boot on!) and arm length generally will lead one to an ideal bar length for bucking logs on the ground without bending over... Kind of like how the height of workbenches for fine woodworkers using hand planes, vice heights for parts filers, and anvil heights for blacksmiths were determined... Those old school guys understood ergonomics even if the word wasn't coined until centuries later (about 1857)! We modern guys often settle for "standard" "off the shelf" things even if they cause us pain... Thinking like an 18th century guy has it's benefits!


That’s some good wisdom, but being 6’5” and not a youngster anymore longer bars and less bending are always welcome in my wood yard .


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> With any luck, I should be starting to weld on my trailer next week. I'm not a welder and only took one course at an area college. I've only got my Dad's Lincoln 220v AC tombstone welder. I want to start on welding some 1/8" thick flat stock to 1/8" thick angle. I'm guessing it can be done because it was done before MIG welders came out. I believe I have 6010s and 7018 rods around, but I don't know the diameter off-hand.
> Tothose of you who still stick weld, what rod/diameter would you use on this mild steel?
> 
> I remember my Dad trying to weld on this trailer and he would burn through at points. It seems this welder is not real good at settings below 50-60? amps. But then again, it could just be the user.
> 
> The alternative would be to buy a cheap HF 120v MIG welder (my current budget).
> 
> Thanks


3/32 is a good size for this thickness in a butt joint. 1/8 on laps and tees. I am a fan of 6011 for that type of work. 6013 is also a useful home shop rod. The 6010 and 7018 are also good if you have the appropriate size. You won't need to run the welder that low. I run 3/32's at 70+


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Here ya go Brett!  Unfortunately the manufacturer label is worn beyond being able to read. I'm not sure exactly who built it, but I do know that it is not a Silvey
> 
> View attachment 1024717
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Thanks.
I've seen that style before, but I'm not sure of the manufacture/model.
Woodland pro sells a similar one.
https://www.baileysonline.com/woodl...LsMSIFG8F6wmyX2MLdvIKxa1GiROFuNcaAjGoEALw_wcB


I bought a cheap belt/disc sander I plan on setting up in my barn when I get a room I can heat finished.
What grinder are the parts in the box for.


----------



## Be Stihl

tfp said:


> It's taken 3 winters to finally clear out what was left for me by some road developers. It's a bit of a drive to get there. All that's left is crotches - so many crotches. The large ironbark in the top right is like 3 different crotches all merged into one. So many big hairy spiders, had to check my earmuffs every time I put them on. Don't want that kind of surprise.
> 
> View attachment 1024533


Is that a 20” bar on the 261? Those little saws rip and are very light, I love mine with an 18” bar. Sweet combo 500/261, I use 400/261 for my firewood needs but could get by with the 50cc alone.


----------



## JustJeff

I got a 25" bar for my 460 thinking the reach would help but it just made the saw nose heavy. Yeah my back hurts from bending so I just drop to my knee when bucking. Gives me better control over the saw and I'm not hunched over the cut so out of the way of a kickback. Saw is much handier with a 20" and lighter. I just can't see lugging more weight and a longer lever for cutting on the ground while standing. Might work for some but not for me


----------



## NbyNWisc

Hafeez said:


> Maple trees are often associated with syrup and pancakes, but there is much more to be known. Maple Firewood is known as the best choice to be used as firewood due to its numerous features.


I'll be burning maple for the next two years, thanks to my city dropping 4 trees on property I own when they rebuilt the Avenue. 

Welcome Hafeez!!


----------



## Bill G

North by Northwest said:


> Thanks Bill , I bought some Dewalt products from one in Travercity Michigan via the web . Seemed like they had diversity of quality products . I just was not aware how big the franchise was brother !


They have 45 stores in Wisconsin, Michigan, Iowa, and Illinois. They started in Wisconsicion but currently have the bulk of their stores in Illinois with 19 being there. My local store is in Iowa though even though I live in Illinois. We used to have Fleetway here also but they were bought by Orschlens . That store is now a truck reapir shop. If you are looking for good farm supplies the Fleet Farm stores and Theisens are much better.. The Fleet Farm store are more located in the the two closest to me are in Ankeny Iowa and Cedar Rapids Iowa. They are popular in Wisconsin and Minnesota.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> I got a 25" bar for my 460 thinking the reach would help but it just made the saw nose heavy.



That’s funny. I’ve never seen a 460 with that short of a bar, it’s usually 28” or 32”.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s funny. I’ve never seen a 460 with that short of a bar, it’s usually 28” or 32”.


25” seems to be ‘the standard’ around here. Longer bar if needed for the task. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> I've seen that style before, but I'm not sure of the manufacture/model.
> Woodland pro sells a similar one.
> https://www.baileysonline.com/woodl...LsMSIFG8F6wmyX2MLdvIKxa1GiROFuNcaAjGoEALw_wcBView attachment 1024796
> 
> 
> I bought a cheap belt/disc sander I plan on setting up in my barn when I get a room I can heat finished.
> What grinder are the parts in the box for.


The grinder parts are for a Silvey Razor Sharp 2. I have two of them. One in good condition, the other in fair condition. I acquired the spare parts in the box just recently.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s funny. I’ve never seen a 460 with that short of a bar, it’s usually 28” or 32”.


I've run a 16 inch on my 660 a few times.


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've run a 16 inch on my 660 a few times.


Here they run 24 inch on 880's and 395's. I put a 16" on a 3120 once but was not at all impressed. The lower rpm of the 3120 did not utilize the bar.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> Are you using that for truing up bars and deburring?


Yes, we use it fir deburring. The other guys use a roller press to squeeze spread rails. I don't mess with the roller press. IMOP, once the rails spread. The bar is done!  I've never seen any significant amount of bar life gained from pressing spread rails. Seems to me the rails spread back open fairly quick.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> Here they run 24 inch on 880's and 395's. I put a 16" on a 3120 once but was not at all impressed. The lower rpm of the 3120 did not utilize the bar.


I used the 16" on the 660 fir free hand ripping six and eight inch logs in half fir a neighbor. Worked great. I'd grab a bite with the dawgs until I reached almost through. Then grabbed another bite. I did it that way all the way down the logs. About 20 of them 12 foot long. All on one chain. I just left about a half inch holding on the far side so I didn't rock the chain. they pried apart very easily after that! The logs were just laying on the ground and not on skids. Thats why I didn't rip them all the way through. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> I've seen that style before, but I'm not sure of the manufacture/model.
> Woodland pro sells a similar one.
> https://www.baileysonline.com/woodl...LsMSIFG8F6wmyX2MLdvIKxa1GiROFuNcaAjGoEALw_wcBView attachment 1024796
> 
> 
> I bought a cheap belt/disc sander I plan on setting up in my barn when I get a room I can heat finished.
> What grinder are the parts in the box for.



Flat files and a vise work pretty well. They have to be in pretty bad condition before I want a grinder. I usually file before I will walk out to the shed and use my blade grinder.

Also, if you have one, an RBG does a fine job on bars. It is much better for sharpening mower blades though than any rail grinder. The RBG pictured below is the big one; they make smaller versions for smaller budgets.




I've even used it to sharpen my chipper knives, but that takes a lot of careful effort to keep them parallel.


----------



## pdqdl

Hafeez said:


> Maple trees are often associated with syrup and pancakes, but there is much more to be known. Maple Firewood is known as the best choice to be used as firewood due to its numerous features.



They clearly don't grow hedge trees in your part of the world.

About the most common complaint I've heard about hedge (Osage Orange) firewood is that it burns too hot. I think it's kinda hard to get started, but most dense woods are. Osage Orange tops the charts for trees found in the US.






Wood Heating | Forestry


Learn the properties of wood that are best suited for heating with our comprehensive guide, firewood guide for Utah, What species of wood is best for firewood? Burning characteristics of wood.




forestry.usu.edu





It does pop and throw more sparks than any wood I have ever seen, however. And it does the most popping right when you open the door on your wood stove and let fresh air in.


When I open the door, I just open it for about 1/2 inch for about 30 seconds or more. Enough to let in a lot of air and still keep the sparks inside the stove. It doesn't completely work, but it does cut down on the firestorm you always face when that door first opens.


----------



## tfp

Be Stihl said:


> Is that a 20” bar on the 261? Those little saws rip and are very light, I love mine with an 18” bar. Sweet combo 500/261, I use 400/261 for my firewood needs but could get by with the 50cc alone.


It's an 18" 3/8 .063 bar. I was going to go 16 inch, but all those bars were out of stock here locally. I found an 18, then thought a bit more about how often my ms250 (18" .325) cut firewood the diameter of the bar I went with the 18. My make or break goal was if the 261 could pull that bigger chain through the same wood the 250 did then it was a win (I want to buy a roll of chain and have everything mostly the same).

It's an awesome saw.

The ms250 is partnered up with a 460 magnum I use when scrounging stuff to mill. I should hopefully be using it tomorrow. I was going to sell the 250 now that the 261 is all decked out, but, there's just something about being able to tune a saw yourself...


----------



## tfp

Last few scrounges haven't been ideal splitting, crazy interlocked grain or green and stringy.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers,

Well, I nearly punched out a 17 year old kid this afternoon. Cowlad was on the bus home (1.5hr trip) with 3 other kids including two girls. Three late teenagers got on (two boys and a girl, who had a black eye), including one who clearly must have had some serious ADHD. He harassed the four of them, particularly my son who had his violin case (yes, at age 15 he decided he wanted to play the violin). Didn't actually lay a hand on any of them but threatened to break Cowlad's violin when he wouldn't let the punk play it along with plenty of other verbal abuse. Unfortunately, both of the boys are lovers not fighters and didn't stand up and push back. Of course, the 17 year olds didn't have money to pay their fare and when I drove off home with Cowlad they were being held up by the bus driver and a colleague. Once I heard the story from the boy I turned around and went back. 

The kid denied everything of course, said he was asleep the whole time. Which contrasts to the testimony of the others on the bus including the driver. He never looked me in the eye once and stared at the ground coward style. Then again, I had 6 inches and a good 40 pounds on him, along with a substantial amount of righteous parental anger. Anyway, though I did tell him he was an effin little sh## I didn't beat them up, though it would have done my soul much good and hopefully taught him a valuable lesson about picking on kids smaller than himself. The real downside would have been that in the People's Republic of Victoria, I would have been charged with assault and hauled over the coals and God-knows-what punishment. 30 years ago, a good arse-kicking meted out would have been viewed as a *good thing*. In the end, they took off when one of the bus staff called the cops but we found out where they are staying, and now so do the police when the inevitable thefts and break-ins commence.

I did the right thing, didn't I?


----------



## 501Maico

LondonNeil said:


> my 2 year old settled quickly so I dashed out and dismantled the plastics carefully....took more off than needed just to be sure so ended up with the recoil off and the metal plate on the clutch side....but got it apart without breaking anything or losing anything. with the plastics off, including gently pulling off the intake box/boot, it was easy to get to the elbow and reinstall the impluse line, yay!
> 
> Git it all back together....only missed the spring for the run switch and had to remove the plastics again partly...but then all back together, nothing left over. good. Had a quick peek at the carb and it looks clean so I've reinstalled, and when i get a chance at a sensible hour I'll see if it runs, if it doesn't I'll go at the carb again...need to buy some crb cleaner
> 
> high screw. its not a screw....its got some limiter screw thing.....with the carb out i could see no way to move the screw at all... err...? if i get round to de catting it I'll need to richen it up so wtf do I need to do to that screw?


I believe it's a double D. Bought a whole set of carb adjuster tools for reasonable money. Junky but they do the job.


----------



## Cowboy254

tfp said:


> It's taken 3 winters to finally clear out what was left for me by some road developers. It's a bit of a drive to get there. All that's left is crotches - so many crotches. The large ironbark in the top right is like 3 different crotches all merged into one. So many big hairy spiders, had to check my earmuffs every time I put them on. Don't want that kind of surprise.
> 
> View attachment 1024533



I have had big huntsmans crawl up the outside of my pants, up my shirt and appear on my shoulder in my peripheral vision mid cut. Big hairy things right next to my face has resulted in a few thrown chainsaws and much running around jumping on things.


----------



## tfp

Cowboy254 said:


> I have had big huntsmans crawl up the outside of my pants, up my shirt and appear on my shoulder in my peripheral vision mid cut. Big hairy things right next to my face has resulted in a few thrown chainsaws and much running around jumping on things.


Yeah, nah


----------



## WoodAbuser

tfp said:


> Yeah, nah
> View attachment 1024882


Lifesize?


----------



## JustJeff

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> Well, I nearly punched out a 17 year old kid this afternoon. Cowlad was on the bus home (1.5hr trip) with 3 other kids including two girls. Three late teenagers got on (two boys and a girl, who had a black eye), including one who clearly must have had some serious ADHD. He harassed the four of them, particularly my son who had his violin case (yes, at age 15 he decided he wanted to play the violin). Didn't actually lay a hand on any of them but threatened to break Cowlad's violin when he wouldn't let the punk play it along with plenty of other verbal abuse. Unfortunately, both of the boys are lovers not fighters and didn't stand up and push back. Of course, the 17 year olds didn't have money to pay their fare and when I drove off home with Cowlad they were being held up by the bus driver and a colleague. Once I heard the story from the boy I turned around and went back.
> 
> The kid denied everything of course, said he was asleep the whole time. Which contrasts to the testimony of the others on the bus including the driver. He never looked me in the eye once and stared at the ground coward style. Then again, I had 6 inches and a good 40 pounds on him, along with a substantial amount of righteous parental anger. Anyway, though I did tell him he was an effin little sh## I didn't beat them up, though it would have done my soul much good and hopefully taught him a valuable lesson about picking on kids smaller than himself. The real downside would have been that in the People's Republic of Victoria, I would have been charged with assault and hauled over the coals and God-knows-what punishment. 30 years ago, a good arse-kicking meted out would have been viewed as a *good thing*. In the end, they took off when one of the bus staff called the cops but we found out where they are staying, and now so do the police when the inevitable thefts and break-ins commence.
> 
> I did the right thing, didn't I?


I have 4 kids, youngest is 17. I always taught them that it's ok to stand up for themselves. We are not to be bullies. Only one of my son's ever had a problem because they are big boys and most left them alone especially after the oldest blazed the trail. My daughter however took a lot of convincing. She didn't want to get into trouble and there was a boy terrorizing her in the 8th grade. I promised ice cream if she took care of it. It wasn't until this boy turned his aggression to another and younger girl on the bus that my daughter had enough. She started in and her friend joined and helped and they gave this kid what he had coming. When the school called, I asked them where they were when my daughter was being harrassed and what were they doing to ensure the safety of the female students. Lol, then we went to Dairy Queen. 
Not every kid has it in them to stand up and say enough. It's a decision everyone has to make for themselves and you can't do it for them. All you can do is give them the tools and let them know they have your support.


----------



## jolj

pdqdl said:


> They clearly don't grow hedge trees in your part of the world.
> 
> About the most common complaint I've heard about hedge (Osage Orange) firewood is that it burns too hot. I think it's kinda hard to get started, but most dense woods are. Osage Orange tops the charts for trees found in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Heating | Forestry
> 
> 
> Learn the properties of wood that are best suited for heating with our comprehensive guide, firewood guide for Utah, What species of wood is best for firewood? Burning characteristics of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forestry.usu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does pop and throw more sparks than any wood I have ever seen, however. And it does it the most popping right when you open the door on your wood stove and let fresh air in.



Osage/ Horse apple is nice wood & makes good wooden mallets, much better than white oak or even hickory.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hi guys. Received an inch or two of wet snow overnight that is now gone. Cold dreary day and supposed to be the same tomorrow. Just hanging at the cabin doing a few projects and then heading to a surprise birthday party later then coming back up here to hunt tomorrow.


frigid  well, weather-wise made the news here this morning. frigid and cold in Omaha tv weatherman said. 25f! we hit highs records down here yesterday... 92f locally and 94f just a stone's throw S of downtown!! been hot here since about March... this afternoon should be about 20 or so degrees cooler... and the tv weatherman added:

_"definitely going to be jacket weather this evening!" _


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> frigid  well, weather-wise made the news here this morning. frigid and cold in Omaha tv weatherman said. 25f! we hit highs records down here yesterday... 92f locally and 94f just a stone's throw S of downtown!! been hot here since about March... this afternoon should be about 20 or so degrees cooler... and the tv weatherman added:
> 
> _"definitely going to be jacket weather this evening!" _


I think we’re in for a good winter


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> Damn it! Family life, rushing and saws don't mix....I hate trying to fit a bit of cutting in late afternoon for this reason
> 
> Okay, Makita 4300 (dolmar 410 I believe). First use in a couple of months but was run dry and winterised (run with choke once out of fuel/pulled over a dozen times to get the carb dry too). Filled with fresh mix. Stats right up but stalls as I pull the trigger. Repeat 3 or 6 times.... Hmm. Blocked high jet in thinking. Had once before with a different saw and managed to get it to clear itself pretty quickly so . ... Start and let it idle to warm a little, pull trigger gently and after a few goes I get it to pick up, although not quite right. Try a few cuts, still not right after 3 or so, so when it stalls I think it's time to get it apart before I do damage.
> 
> Ok, air filter clean enough, pull carb off, remove diaphragm and the cap the other side, all looks clean and saw is only a year old so diaphragm in good condition. Not sure if I'm going to need to do more or not.... Before I can try the saw again how the **** do I get this hose back where it should be!?!!! In disconnecting it from the carb I accidently pulled and disconnected it from the other end. Is that the impulse line? Whatever. How the hell do I get to it and where it should connect? Please tell me I don't need to completely dismantle the saw.... But I can't even see where it should be connected and fear I'm going to have to take the jug off to access!
> 
> 
> So.....3 problems, 1. What was my original fault? 2 if it's the carb, how do I fix it? 3. How to reconnect the hose?
> 
> I put the saw back together to keep the bits in one place and put it away before the light went.... Now I'm sulking.
> 
> Photos of the hose, where it connects on the Zama carb and where I could see the other end.
> 
> View attachment 1024627
> View attachment 1024628
> View attachment 1024629
> 
> 
> I'm peeved as I take such care not to leave fuel in it and to use e free.....********!


Put some concentrated fuel cleaner in your fresh mixed gas a few ounces , get it running via the choke until you run some through the carb . Let it then sit overnite , fire it up the next day & run it like you stole it . Usually works . If not you will need to dismantle the carb or remove the jets & clean with tag wire & carb cleaner spray .


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> I think we’re in for a good winter


Is there any such thing as a good Winter?


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> Well, I nearly punched out a 17 year old kid this afternoon. Cowlad was on the bus home (1.5hr trip) with 3 other kids including two girls. Three late teenagers got on (two boys and a girl, who had a black eye), including one who clearly must have had some serious ADHD. He harassed the four of them, particularly my son who had his violin case (yes, at age 15 he decided he wanted to play the violin). Didn't actually lay a hand on any of them but threatened to break Cowlad's violin when he wouldn't let the punk play it along with plenty of other verbal abuse. Unfortunately, both of the boys are lovers not fighters and didn't stand up and push back. Of course, the 17 year olds didn't have money to pay their fare and when I drove off home with Cowlad they were being held up by the bus driver and a colleague. Once I heard the story from the boy I turned around and went back.
> 
> The kid denied everything of course, said he was asleep the whole time. Which contrasts to the testimony of the others on the bus including the driver. He never looked me in the eye once and stared at the ground coward style. Then again, I had 6 inches and a good 40 pounds on him, along with a substantial amount of righteous parental anger. Anyway, though I did tell him he was an effin little sh## I didn't beat them up, though it would have done my soul much good and hopefully taught him a valuable lesson about picking on kids smaller than himself. The real downside would have been that in the People's Republic of Victoria, I would have been charged with assault and hauled over the coals and God-knows-what punishment. 30 years ago, a good arse-kicking meted out would have been viewed as a *good thing*. In the end, they took off when one of the bus staff called the cops but we found out where they are staying, and now so do the police when the inevitable thefts and break-ins commence.
> 
> I did the right thing, didn't I?


Sure you did, as right as you could have and not go to jail.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> Well, I nearly punched out a 17 year old kid this afternoon. Cowlad was on the bus home (1.5hr trip) with 3 other kids including two girls. Three late teenagers got on (two boys and a girl, who had a black eye), including one who clearly must have had some serious ADHD. He harassed the four of them, particularly my son who had his violin case (yes, at age 15 he decided he wanted to play the violin). Didn't actually lay a hand on any of them but threatened to break Cowlad's violin when he wouldn't let the punk play it along with plenty of other verbal abuse. Unfortunately, both of the boys are lovers not fighters and didn't stand up and push back. Of course, the 17 year olds didn't have money to pay their fare and when I drove off home with Cowlad they were being held up by the bus driver and a colleague. Once I heard the story from the boy I turned around and went back.
> 
> The kid denied everything of course, said he was asleep the whole time. Which contrasts to the testimony of the others on the bus including the driver. He never looked me in the eye once and stared at the ground coward style. Then again, I had 6 inches and a good 40 pounds on him, along with a substantial amount of righteous parental anger. Anyway, though I did tell him he was an effin little sh## I didn't beat them up, though it would have done my soul much good and hopefully taught him a valuable lesson about picking on kids smaller than himself. The real downside would have been that in the People's Republic of Victoria, I would have been charged with assault and hauled over the coals and God-knows-what punishment. 30 years ago, a good arse-kicking meted out would have been viewed as a *good thing*. In the end, they took off when one of the bus staff called the cops but we found out where they are staying, and now so do the police when the inevitable thefts and break-ins commence.
> 
> I did the right thing, didn't I?


I believe you did. Sounds to me like you got the point across to the bully.  If giving the punk an a** whoop'n would have got you thrown in the brig? You'd miss out on hearing your boy play that fiddle!  Yes. IMOP, I think you did the right thing.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> G'day fellers,
> 
> Well, I nearly punched out a 17 year old kid this afternoon. Cowlad was on the bus home (1.5hr trip) with 3 other kids including two girls. Three late teenagers got on (two boys and a girl, who had a black eye), including one who clearly must have had some serious ADHD. He harassed the four of them, particularly my son who had his violin case (yes, at age 15 he decided he wanted to play the violin). Didn't actually lay a hand on any of them but threatened to break Cowlad's violin when he wouldn't let the punk play it along with plenty of other verbal abuse. Unfortunately, both of the boys are lovers not fighters and didn't stand up and push back. Of course, the 17 year olds didn't have money to pay their fare and when I drove off home with Cowlad they were being held up by the bus driver and a colleague. Once I heard the story from the boy I turned around and went back.
> 
> The kid denied everything of course, said he was asleep the whole time. Which contrasts to the testimony of the others on the bus including the driver. He never looked me in the eye once and stared at the ground coward style. Then again, I had 6 inches and a good 40 pounds on him, along with a substantial amount of righteous parental anger. Anyway, though I did tell him he was an effin little sh## I didn't beat them up, though it would have done my soul much good and hopefully taught him a valuable lesson about picking on kids smaller than himself. The real downside would have been that in the People's Republic of Victoria, I would have been charged with assault and hauled over the coals and God-knows-what punishment. 30 years ago, a good arse-kicking meted out would have been viewed as a *good thing*. In the end, they took off when one of the bus staff called the cops but we found out where they are staying, and now so do the police when the inevitable thefts and break-ins commence.
> 
> I did the right thing, didn't I?


You definitely did.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

cheeves said:


> Slabs are great firewood! Burned them in Ohio. Had a sawmill not 1/2 mile from my house! Guy witht the forklift used to dump a whole load right into my pickup!!
> Secret is having the patience to allow them to dry out!! Don't and they will cause a chimney fire in a heart beat! I know from experience!!!


 I burn ALL the slab wood off my BSM,







It makes GREAT firewood!

SR


----------



## svk

One thing that has changed in this environment, the schools will often protect the aggressor even though they will admit the kid was acting up.....two of my kids were brought into the principals office and warned to stay away from student XYZ....I called up the principal and told him that my kids are not the problem and they sure as heck shouldn't have to spend their day avoiding the little ******* that is always causing problems.

My friend who is partially hispanic has kids who definitely "have a tan". A kid called her kid a racial slur and the school told him that he should ignore the kid and accept it cause it is in rap music....said the same thing to mom. Kid who was called name was brought to principal's office because they "thought he would retaliate" against the bully. WTF


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> I burn ALL the slab wood off my BSM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes GREAT firewood!
> 
> SR


That's all we would burn in my Dad's fireplace for a while. Paid $10? a pickup load at a sawmill 40 miles away. Luckily, we found a source closer.


----------



## Cowboy254

Kodiak Kid said:


> I believe you did. Sounds to me like you got the point across to the bully.  If giving the punk an a** whoop'n would have got you thrown in the brig?



Maybe yes, maybe no. One of the girls with my son on the bus is the daughter of one of the local cops! He probably would have suggested to be more discreet than to beat the snot out of someone at the local bus depot in broad daylight but he wasn't on duty. Once when my mate who owned a local restaurant had it broken into (which happened several times), the local cops told him that if he actually caught a guy in the act and had him under control, he should call them but that they would give him a few minutes to 'get his point across' before they came to pick up the thief who would presumably then be a bit worse for wear. 

If it was an officer from the neighbouring town then who knows. An assault charge could potentially complicate my ability to work.


----------



## pdqdl

JustJeff said:


> ... My daughter however took a lot of convincing. She didn't want to get into trouble and there was a boy terrorizing her in the 8th grade. ...



My daughter grew up defending her classmates from the bullies, and started quite young at it. She was bigger than the other kids in the first grade, so it was easy when she was a tyke.

That confidence carried her though high school. She told me once about an older boy that came up and knocked all her books out of her hands. So she knocked him down right there in the hallway in front of a teacher and a bunch of other students, who made a big circle around the scene. Teacher scampered over and began the investigation of who to throw out of school.

Her response: "No problem, we just ran into each other." Teacher knew better, but was happy to let it all go. Needless to say, that fellow never gave her any more trouble.
_Those girls needn't be helpless victims, if you don't raise them to be that way_.

I don't recall how she knocked him down, but it was apparently quite effective. I think she was in the 10th grade at the time.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Is there any such thing as a good Winter?


Getting snow here in northern lower peninsula Michigan, had to go help my dad figure out why a bar wouldn't fit on his cs400. The 1st gen is way better than second gen, 1st gen has rim sprocket and aluminum handle 2nd gen abs plastic handle and spur sprocket. Had to clear the snow off the windshield


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> One thing that has changed in this environment, the schools will often protect the aggressor even though they will admit the kid was acting up.....two of my kids were brought into the principals office and warned to stay away from student XYZ....I called up the principal and told him that my kids are not the problem and they sure as heck shouldn't have to spend their day avoiding the little ******* that is always causing problems.
> 
> My friend who is partially hispanic has kids who definitely "have a tan". A kid called her kid a racial slur and the school told him that he should ignore the kid and accept it cause it is in rap music....said the same thing to mom. Kid who was called name was brought to principal's office because they "thought he would retaliate" against the bully. WTF


Unfortunately I see and hear all too often the bully is protected by the school and the victim is shamed or victimized more.


----------



## GeeVee

Yeah, no. My Daughter was targeted by a set of twins in her grade with a sister two grades ahead at the high school. Tolerated getting spit at from the second floor open balconies, and general **** talking for a few months, She was pretty close to a female teacher who had been giving her advice on her dual enrollment (she graduated HS as a junior with her AS degree from the State College across the street, but gave up Softball, weightlifting, and track an field to do so) who had knowlege of what had been going on.

These three siters were well known, and their Momma wasn't doing anything to rein them in. They would come to the beach and hang out all day, and then take advantage of another young girl (who was friends with my daughter) who was latch key by her single Dad, and crash at her place, Shoplifting from the local small busnesses, just being complete delinquents. 

At a in-the-country field party on a Friday night, typical of an after Game, one of the twins wanted to escalate it, and it was a mistake. My daughter hit the girl just one time, knocked her out cold. Laid there and pissed herself for all to see on Youtube in minutes......

I KNEW I was going to get called in to the school so without letting them, we showed up first thing Monday. The Principal didn;t make me wait, except to call in the on campus Sheriff, to which the prinicpal wanted to then proceed to rail at my Daughter.( Our schools have had on duty uniformed Sheriffs for over 15 years) I only let it go on for about a minute before interupting, and relaying the event happened off campus and it certainly wasn't a school function- at a farmers pasture at night. HOWEVER, Mrs. (Teacher) needed to be consulted, to bear witness to the targeting of my Daughter for a couple of months since the beginning of the school year. The Principal got the point she wasn;t going to talk to me or my daughter as if there were consequences for HER from the school, and since it was the beginning of the day- she sent her to class and I went to work. 

That afternoon a different Sheriff pulls up in the driveway and he wants to talk with Daughter, to which I truthfully replied whe was not home, out surfing, but he and I could talk on the porch, which- was all he was going to get, even if she was home. You could see the gears turning in this guys head. Asks if I knew why he was there and did I have the details of what happened? At that point I hadn't seen the YouTube video, but I said I knew something had happened but no detail. He tells me, she laid her out. The other MOM wanted me to pay for the emergency room bill, seems she hurt her shoulder and had a set of black eyes. I sat in silence while he waited for me to say something. When he got tired of silence he asked if I had intention of paying the bills, and of course I said no. But perhaps he needed to ask the Sherrif who works at the school about what the principal heard from her mentor. He let on the three girls were known entities and he felt bad their Mom was unable and not even trying to keep her daughters on the straight line. But he still wanted to talk to my Daughter. To which I asked him to what benefit? Its not going to change things, She is still in school, and if something happens at school, well, then the school is going to handle it, If you want to talk with my Daughter, you'll have to bring charges, arrest her and in front of an attorney, you might get to ask him some questions, but you aren't going to get anything from her. 

He sort of said some things like he was going to follow up with the other Deputy and the school, and he might be back to talk more, maybe talk with my Daughter, as he was walking back to his car. I was so mad- I reminded him, she will be polite, but she WILL refuse to talk to you in any way, and if you persist, such as seeking her out at the school, we will have another sort of conversation with many other people around you. He paused, gear thinking again, but put his car in drive and drove away down the street. 

-Passing my daughter walking home from the beach with a board under her arm. He never came back. She continued to get A's, and spent even less time on the HS campus, as she could take more and more College level classes across the street that made showing up at the HS unnecessary. Them poor neglected twin girls didn't finish high school,

No, getting into it with a minor is a problem, but, you could have a discussion with a parent?


----------



## Jere39

Moving my stand due to lack of deer sighted by eye or game camera. Decided to quarter some rounds and haul them to my stacks to finish processing




I know, small potatoes to some of your operations. But, my favorite cold weather past time.


----------



## LondonNeil

501Maico said:


> I believe it's a double D. Bought a whole set of carb adjuster tools for reasonable money. Junky but they do the job.


Found a you tube which said pacman, but one ordered a set of 3, DD, pacman and splined.


North by Northwest said:


> Put some concentrated fuel cleaner in your fresh mixed gas a few ounces , get it running via the choke until you run some through the carb . Let it then sit overnite , fire it up the next day & run it like you stole it . Usually works . If not you will need to dismantle the carb or remove the jets & clean with tag wire & carb cleaner spray .


The you tube and someone else said richen it up a load, it normally allows it to clear itself. I'll try your suggestion if that fails. But what is fuel cleaner? Never heard of that before


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh you mean redex, gotcha


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Found a you tube which said pacman, but one ordered a set of 3, DD, pacman and splined.
> 
> The you tube and someone else said richen it up a load, it normally allows it to clear itself. I'll try your suggestion if that fails. But what is fuel cleaner? Never heard of that before


If it were me, I would not adjust the carb at all, I'd try to get fuel thru the carb and maybe use the conditioner as was already said. If the cab needs to be adjusted, then it needs to be cleaned out/rebuilt if it was running properly where it's currently set before.
I also wouldn't do a muffler mod until the issue was resolved.
If you need any pics of anything, let me know and I'll get mine out and snap some for you, but it sounds like you figured out the basics on taking it apart/reassembling it already.
Did you check to see if anything had gotten into the muffler when it started acting up.


----------



## Brufab

Is seafoam a conditioner or cleaner, I put 1 oz per gallon in all my rec fuel.


----------



## LondonNeil

No didn't check the muffler, it bogged and stalled so instantly on squeezing the throttle I'll pretty sure it's fuel. 

Yeah I got it back together fine I think, thanks though.

I found a YouTube from Zama on fitting their rebuild kits and that made checking and adjusting the metering lever simple to understand. Mine seemed a little low so I tweaked it up a little, still with a gap below a straight edge across the carb body though.... And since it was running fine before I don't expect that too have solved it. I'm hoping some fuel sitting in it for a few days will clear the bit of gum though, and I've ordered some redex to try


----------



## sean donato

Got some tree work one today. Came most of the way down in a wind storm. Got it the rest of the way to the ground and bucked up. Took a few hours to get bucked up. Butt end is around 34" only had a little of the 36" bar sticking through at the root ball. Getting the root ball cut off was a bit sketchy, for whatever reason it's like a little ravine on that side. Root ball was holding the butt end up at about 4 feet off the ground yet. I was thinking it would.make some nice boards, but it has stress fractures through most the trunk. So, shoulder season wood it is.


----------



## Captain Bruce

JustJeff said:


> I got a 25" bar for my 460 thinking the reach would help but it just made the saw nose heavy. Yeah my back hurts from bending so I just drop to my knee when bucking. Gives me better control over the saw and I'm not hunched over the cut so out of the way of a kickback. Saw is much handier with a 20" and lighter. I just can't see lugging more weight and a longer lever for cutting on the ground while standing. Might work for some but not for me


I'm confused. You found the 24 too heavy, and yet you left it mounted? Its like 4 mins. to go back to a 20, or an 18?


----------



## tfp

Jere39 said:


> Moving my stand due to lack of deer sighted by eye or game camera. Decided to quarter some rounds and haul them to my stacks to finish processing
> 
> View attachment 1025037
> 
> 
> I know, small potatoes to some of your operations. But, my favorite cold weather past time.


Mate I agree! Driving around a nice bush block checking the boundary fences and scrounging some wood is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## tfp

Back at the scrounge spot trying to get something useful out of what's left. Had a little bit of rot in it unfortunately. Also needs some bow ties to control checking. Thinking about an outdoor serving bench for BBQ's, one end flat up against the wall. Gonna run it through a friend's thickness planer and then decide if it's firewood or not.

It wasn't fun dragging this 40m back to the car solo.


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes, we use it fir deburring. The other guys use a roller press to squeeze spread rails. I don't mess with the roller press. IMOP, once the rails spread. The bar is done!  I've never seen any significant amount of bar life gained from pressing spread rails. Seems to me the rails spread back open fairly quick.


I have a couple Silvey Bar Shops and a third heading this way soon. They can do a lot of different things to get a bar back.


----------



## Bill G

pdqdl said:


> They clearly don't grow hedge trees in your part of the world.
> 
> About the most common complaint I've heard about hedge (Osage Orange) firewood is that it burns too hot. I think it's kinda hard to get started, but most dense woods are. Osage Orange tops the charts for trees found in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Heating | Forestry
> 
> 
> Learn the properties of wood that are best suited for heating with our comprehensive guide, firewood guide for Utah, What species of wood is best for firewood? Burning characteristics of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forestry.usu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does pop and throw more sparks than any wood I have ever seen, however. And it does the most popping right when you open the door on your wood stove and let fresh air in.
> 
> 
> When I open the door, I just open it for about 1/2 inch for about 30 seconds or more. Enough to let in a lot of air and still keep the sparks inside the stove. It doesn't completely work, but it does cut down on the firestorm you always face when that door first opens.



Hedge will burn hot enough to burn up an old stove. I would hate to try to burn it in a new stove made from Chinese steel. It is best suited for the use it has served for decades and that is as fence posts. As some noted it can be used as tool handles. I worked with a couple guys that thought they were going to use it to make long-bows. They destroyed my jointer knives and burned up the motor in Powermatic 66 table saw. Needless to say they never got tehe bows done.


----------



## Bill G

Cowboy254 said:


> I have had big huntsmans crawl up the outside of my pants, up my shirt and appear on my shoulder in my peripheral vision mid cut. Big hairy things right next to my face has resulted in a few thrown chainsaws and much running around jumping on things.


I swear you folks in Australia have about every single creepy crawly dang thing on earth.. I would venture a guess that your continent contains the highest number of species that can kill or seriously inflict pain on a guy.


----------



## MustangMike

The Amazon may give them a run for their money on that!


----------



## jellyroll

Been processing hardwood pallets in my free time and burning them. My local feed mill and hardware store gives them to me for nothing. 
It is all rough cut untreated oak and hickory.


----------



## MustangMike

My daughter Krystle and I spent an enjoyable WE up at the cabin.

The daytime temperatures were warm (in the 50s), but both nights dropped down to the mid to low 30s, so we did use the woodstove.

Although we went up there mostly to hunt turkey and grouse, we did not see either, but we did see a little Black Bear while turkey/grouse hunting and saw two small deer on the way out. We also saw a barred owl on the way out.

On the work side we cleared shooting lanes for some of the stands and brought down some firewood (Cherry and Stripe Maple).

On the downside:

1) The lack of turkey, grouse and deer is disheartening. Our trail cams just seem to capture the same three doe over and over again. Perhaps it is due to the dry summer, or perhaps the severe inflation has resulted in an increase in subsistence hunting out of season. The logging roads provide a lot of access to our mountain.

2) Our beautiful view from the lifeguard stand has been spoiled by several huge windmills on the horizon. Windmills would not be feasible w/o tax subsidies, which means my tax dollars are helping to pay for these monstrosities. Very annoyed!

Sorry the pics don't capture the fall colors properly. If you expand the 1st pic, you will see the windmills (8?) on the horizon. They are monstrosities!


----------



## Bill G

svk said:


> One thing that has changed in this environment, the schools will often protect the aggressor even though they will admit the kid was acting up.....two of my kids were brought into the principals office and warned to stay away from student XYZ....I called up the principal and told him that my kids are not the problem and they sure as heck shouldn't have to spend their day avoiding the little ******* that is always causing problems.
> 
> My friend who is partially hispanic has kids who definitely "have a tan". A kid called her kid a racial slur and the school told him that he should ignore the kid and accept it cause it is in rap music....said the same thing to mom. Kid who was called name was brought to principal's office because they "thought he would retaliate" against the bully. WTF


For the majority of my 3 sons formal educational years I taught high school shop classes in the same district they attended. When my youngest was in sixth grade they had moved the sixth grade to the junior high which was in my building but had a totally different administrator. That same year was my first year of teaching an exploratory 8th grade shop class. The junior high administrator was trying to tell me how to do my job and was trying to micro-manage things. I am not a guy who appreciates micro-management. My high school principal was never like that and I went weeks without even seeing him/her. I battled with the junior high guy who thought he was my boss. At the same time my son in 6th grade was having issues with a kid that he had issues with since grade school. Now my son is good sized kid and the other kid was pretty decent but more athletic. My son had and still has a pain tolerance that is unbelievable and fears little. He came home and said the boy had been calling him fatazz. I told him to ignore it in the beginning but after awhile I said just hit him . He said "dad you want me to hit him" I said yeah beat the snot out of him as it will not end til you do. Well a week or so later the junior high principal calls me in my shop and tells me I need to come over on my prep period to discuss my son. I go over and he proceeds to tell me that my son hit the other kid. I asked why and he said my son said the other kid called him a fatazz. I looked at the principal and said"why you bothering me with this trivial crap" he said..'well your son said you told him to hit him" I said "yeah" He replied "did you tell your son to hit him". I said "well yeah but I also said beat the snot out of him" The principal was dumbfounded. He said "why did you tell him that" I said well he called him a fatazz didn't he" The principal said "yes but...." I replied " but what, it is a done deal, now I got work to do" and I left. Of course my son was suspended and that was good with me. He proved his point


----------



## Bill G

jellyroll said:


> Been processing hardwood pallets in my free time and burning them. My local feed mill and hardware store gives them to me for nothing.
> It is all rough cut untreated oak and hickory.


The problem with them is the nails.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bill G said:


> I have a couple Silvey Bar Shops and a third heading this way soon. They can do a lot of different things to get a bar back.


Never heard of a Silvey Bar Shop. What is it?


----------



## Bill G

Kodiak Kid said:


> Never heard of a Silvey Bar Shop. What is it?


Well in this thread there is a video posted. I believe it is post number 49,211 on page 3940...how could you have ever missed it. That is supposed to be my dry humor..





Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)


I wanted to make a bit of firewood cutting in the next few days at the cabin. I guess Im gonna have to find something else to do.




www.arboristsite.com





Here is another video.


----------



## MustangMike

Things were different when I went to school, even though I it was in Westchester County NY (which at the time was the wealthiest County in the USA).

I was taking shop class in the 8th grade and was being picked on by a 10th grader. I don't mean being called names, I mean when I was going down the concrete and metal stairs, he put his foot in the small of my back and I went down express (and numerous other physical incidents). Luckly, even though I was small for my age back then, I was pretty tough and survived it all with just bumps and bruises.

I complained to the Shop Teacher (who liked me but was also a WW II Veteran) and he told me that someday I would have to learn to take care of myself. I told him the guy was 2 years older than me and he just repeated the same thing. The bullying didn't stop.

Years go by and I'm a senior, and I'm 6'1". I'm at a burger place with my good friend Bob (who is 6'3") and Bob says to me "what's wrong?"

I looked over at the waiting line and told Bob "that guy (who was 5'10') used to bully me". Bob looks over and says, "he bullied you too?" Then Bob says what do you think we should do, I replied I did not know.

So, in a real loud voice Bob says, "Do you think we should beat the Sh** out of him now or wait till he eats?". The bully looks over and sees the two of us at the same table and he just turns around and leaves the place! It was just great watching him leave the place express like he had his tail between his legs!

Bob and I laughed, enjoyed our meal, and shared stories of what he had done to each of us.

Bob joined the Navy and was on Nuclear Subs out of Grotton CT. Unfortunately, he had some exposure during a near meltdown. He put his 20 years in, but then was diagnosed with cancer and only survived it for a few months. 

Real shame, he was a good friend. When I had my first Mustang (a Black 67 Fastback 289 4 speed) Bob had a 69 Z-28 Camaro, and we palled around together a lot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just wanted to let you guys know that I posted some photos on the "Show Us your Stumps" thread, of some hazards I fell the other day if any of y'all wanted to check them out.


----------



## Squareground3691

She’s almost ready to come home , waiting on some work lights


----------



## tfp

Squareground3691 said:


> She’s almost ready to come home , waiting on some work lights


Congrats! I recently hit 10,000hrs on my 9540. Kubota are great, keep 'em serviced and they'll run forever.


----------



## Squareground3691

tfp said:


> Congrats! I recently hit 10,000hrs on my 9540. Kubota are great, keep 'em serviced and they'll run forever.


Thanks, been wanting one for a while now


----------



## Bill G

This might be a more direct link



Bill G said:


> Well in this thread there is a video posted. I believe it is post number 49,211 on page 3940...how could you have ever missed it. That is supposed to be my dry humor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a bit of firewood cutting in the next few days at the cabin. I guess Im gonna have to find something else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another video.


----------



## 501Maico

LondonNeil said:


> Found a you tube which said pacman, but one ordered a set of 3, DD, pacman and splined.
> 
> The you tube and someone else said richen it up a load, it normally allows it to clear itself. I'll try your suggestion if that fails. But what is fuel cleaner? Never heard of that before


Maybe euro is different or they are random. There are a lot of drivers in my set so I marked the one for my Makita and just verified it's a DD.
I had a similar problem with mine when it was brand new. Idle was OK and full speed was OK, but running the saw at any other speed took some fancy throttle fluttering or it would die and no amount of tuning would make a difference. A month or so later before trying the saw again I pulled the adjusters and blew some air through them and the problem went away, or so I thought. The weather conditions had changed and that is what made me think the saw was fixed.
I'm almost ready for a new chain now and the problem has mostly disappeared but every once in a while it wants to bog off of idle but nothing like before. I'm close to removing the CAT and wondering if that will make a positive difference.


----------



## djg james

tfp said:


> Back at the scrounge spot trying to get something useful out of what's left. Had a little bit of rot in it unfortunately. Also needs some bow ties to control checking. Thinking about an outdoor serving bench for BBQ's, one end flat up against the wall. Gonna run it through a friend's thickness planer and then decide if it's firewood or not.
> 
> It wasn't fun dragging this 40m back to the car solo.
> 
> View attachment 1025096
> 
> View attachment 1025097


Yes, I would definitely try to salvage the flitch. I envy you owning a big saw and a CSM. Route out/grind out the rot and pour epoxy/stones etc into the void. Add bow ties as you suggested. Put on an outdoor finish.
Is that an outdoor wood?


----------



## djg james

Bill G said:


> Hedge will burn hot enough to burn up an old stove. I would hate to try to burn it in a new stove made from Chinese steel. It is best suited for the use it has served for decades and that is as fence posts. As some noted it can be used as tool handles. I worked with a couple guys that thought they were going to use it to make long-bows. They destroyed my jointer knives and burned up the motor in Powermatic 66 table saw. Needless to say they never got tehe bows done.


I have a couple of rows of hedge firewood that I plan to burn some this year. It's split small like camp wood. Will only add one small piece at a time to the fire. I have one of those sheet metal Heatilator fire places and I did have a flue fire from a large piece of Black Locust. Pulled that piece out and threw it outside in the snow. Scary.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I have a couple of rows of hedge firewood that I plan to burn some this year. It's split small like camp wood. Will only add one small piece at a time to the fire. I have one of those sheet metal Heatilator fire places and I did have a flue fire from a large piece of Black Locust. Pulled that piece out and threw it outside in the snow. Scary.


How did you have a flue fire from a piece of black locust? You mean it burned so hot it caught all your creosote on fire?
The main wood I burn is black locust and I've never had a problem. The stove has 3 splits and a couple smaller rounds in it right now, the house feels great . 
Most are unaware, black locust has one of the lowest moisture contents of any wood we have around here; I'm sure something else may have less, but I'm not aware of it.
There's a reason I don't like oaks, at least compared to BL, it's heavy and takes forever to properly season. 
Now I'm wanting to go cut some.


----------



## chipper1

Bill G said:


> I have a couple Silvey Bar Shops and a third heading this way soon. They can do a lot of different things to get a bar back.


I'd like to have one, they are a cool machine, and soon I'll have a place in the barn to set one up.
A buddy of mine had one, I think he sold it without ever setting it up, he doesn't work on others equipment so he didn't have much need for it. Besides knowing him he probably would just make one, he's a product tooling guy/engineer, or he'd just buy another bar lol.


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> She’s almost ready to come home , waiting on some work lights


Sweet!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Things were different when I went to school, even though I it was in Westchester County NY (which at the time was the wealthiest County in the USA).
> 
> I was taking shop class in the 8th grade and was being picked on by a 10th grader. I don't mean being called names, I mean when I was going down the concrete and metal stairs, he put his foot in the small of my back and I went down express (and numerous other physical incidents). Luckly, even though I was small for my age back then, I was pretty tough and survived it all with just bumps and bruises.
> 
> I complained to the Shop Teacher (who liked me but was also a WW II Veteran) and he told me that someday I would have to learn to take care of myself. I told him the guy was 2 years older than me and he just repeated the same thing. The bullying didn't stop.
> 
> Years go by and I'm a senior, and I'm 6'1". I'm at a burger place with my good friend Bob (who is 6'3") and Bob says to me "what's wrong?"
> 
> I looked over at the waiting line and told Bob "that guy (who was 5'10') used to bully me". Bob looks over and says, "he bullied you too?" Then Bob says what do you think we should do, I replied I did not know.
> 
> So, in a real loud voice Bob says, "Do you think we should beat the Sh** out of him now or wait till he eats?". The bully looks over and sees the two of us at the same table and he just turns around and leaves the place! It was just great watching him leave the place express like he had his tail between his legs!
> 
> Bob and I laughed, enjoyed our meal, and shared stories of what he had done to each of us.
> 
> Bob joined the Navy and was on Nuclear Subs out of Grotton CT. Unfortunately, he had some exposure during a near meltdown. He put his 20 years in, but then was diagnosed with cancer and only survived it for a few months.
> 
> Real shame, he was a good friend. When I had my first Mustang (a Black 67 Fastback 289 4 speed) Bob had a 69 Z-28 Camaro, and we palled around together a lot.


My problem was I never got any bigger, at least in height .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> How did you have a flue fire from a piece of black locust? You mean it burned so hot it caught all your creosote on fire?
> The main wood I burn is black locust and I've never had a problem. The stove has 3 splits and a couple smaller rounds in it right now, the house feels great .
> Most are unaware, black locust has one of the lowest moisture contents of any wood we have around here; I'm sure something else may have less, but I'm not aware of it.
> There's a reason I don't like oaks, at least compared to BL, it's heavy and takes forever to properly season.
> Now I'm wanting to go cut some.


Yes, I think your right. I had a hot fire going and I put a large chunk of BL on and I think I over loaded it. Got too hot. Not blaming the log, just me.

Yes, I know you cut/burn a lot of it. Wish I had a source for that much, it's all I'd burn. What I do get, I save for really cold periods. I'm still waiting for you to gift me with a couple of loads (lol).

What I running into more around here is Mulberry. I cut every log I find on the pile. To me, just as good as BL, or at least, close.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Yes, I think your right. I had a hot fire going and I put a large chunk of BL on and I think I over loaded it. Got too hot. Not blaming the log, just me.
> 
> Yes, I know you cut/burn a lot of it. Wish I had a source for that much, it's all I'd burn. What I do get, I save for really cold periods. I'm still waiting for you to gift me with a couple of loads (lol).
> 
> What I running into more around here is Mulberry. I cut every log I find on the pile. To me, just as good as BL, or at least, close.


Not as good as locust, but pretty darn near imo. I grab up all of it I can as well. To my old man it's a shite tree and he won't burn it. So more for me.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yes, I think your right. I had a hot fire going and I put a large chunk of BL on and I think I over loaded it. Got too hot. Not blaming the log, just me.
> 
> Yes, I know you cut/burn a lot of it. Wish I had a source for that much, it's all I'd burn. What I do get, I save for really cold periods. I'm still waiting for you to gift me with a couple of loads (lol).
> 
> What I running into more around here is Mulberry. I cut every log I find on the pile. To me, just as good as BL, or at least, close.


Okay, just as long as your not blaming my favorite wood lol.
I haven't been down your way in a long time, yrs ago I was down there on a normal basis. 
Mulberry is great burning wood, but heavier than BL when both are green. I have a crazy one(Mulberry) at a buddies to cut down, it has like 7 or 8 leads at the base and hangs over his shed/chicken coop. He's installing a woodstove as soon as he can get the tile backer and tile up, we picked his pipe up in PA last month. The good thing is he won't need to burn the Mulberry for a while, it does take a while to season well, I told him it's best to take it down this fall once the saps out of it(that makes it lighter too ).


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Okay, just as long as your not blaming my favorite wood lol.
> I haven't been down your way in a long time, yrs ago I was down there on a normal basis.
> Mulberry is great burning wood, but heavier than BL when both are green. I have a crazy one(Mulberry) at a buddies to cut down, it has like 7 or 8 leads at the base and hangs over his shed/chicken coop. He's installing a woodstove as soon as he can get the tile backer and tile up, we picked his pipe up in PA last month. The good thing is he won't need to burn the Mulberry for a while, it does take a while to season well, I told him it's best to take it down this fall once the saps out of it(that makes it lighter too ).


Yes, I do believe it branches more that BL and is heavier too. Last log, I left the crotch piece because it was too mean to lift and split. I'm spoiled, I go after the easy stuff.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yes, I do believe it branches more that BL and is heavier too. Last log, I left the crotch piece because it was too mean to lift and split. I'm spoiled, I go after the easy stuff.


I only have a few mulberry on the property here, I try to keep them under control by pruning them, if not they are very messy and will grow towards any light they can get many times wrapping themselves around there trees on their way to the top of the canopy.
I feel I'm spoiled, lots of BL and it's all right near where I split at. I have more in the woods I need to get off the neighbors property that are leaners from the storm in the fall 2019. The ones left are mainly all bigger as I grabbed the easy stuff first knowing noone would take the big leaners, but who knows what folks will do this yr with the price of heating continuing to rise. If the weather holds out today I'll do some shuffling of logs and then I'll be more ready to do some fall cutting, the leaves are dropping fast here. I do have a large oak branch(probably 24-28") out back I should clean up before the locust as it's been down a while and it will rot, the locust not so much. Guess I need to make some decisions , the oak is all on my property and mostly off the ground. I'll probably wait on the oak til spring(or until some wood is out of the woodshed) and then load it into the woodshed for 24/25.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Got some tree work one today. Came most of the way down in a wind storm. Got it the rest of the way to the ground and bucked up. Took a few hours to get bucked up. Butt end is around 34" only had a little of the 36" bar sticking through at the root ball. Getting the root ball cut off was a bit sketchy, for whatever reason it's like a little ravine on that side. Root ball was holding the butt end up at about 4 feet off the ground yet. I was thinking it would.make some nice boards, but it has stress fractures through most the trunk. So, shoulder season wood it is.


Looks like some nice wood in that. Them stress fractures can make a bad day out of what was thought to be a good one. They can be very difficult to get a read on as there is tension/pressure where it shouldn't be and the other way around too. 
Are you leaving the one standing/leaning on the right, is that the one over the nasty neighbors. Maybe his tune will change when he sees you cut the neighbors tree, but not his. On another forum the guy had a nasty neighbor who was always calling on him, because of him he had to get rid of a bunch of wood at his place, this fall the township guy asked the guy from the forum if he'd sell him some wood, he said he would have but they made him move it . Also the nasty neighbor ran into some issues with them and hasn't said a mean word to the guy on the forum since .
You never know how things will work out, the neighbor I share the main drive with was a jerk, the one there now is the guy who I dropped some locust for this spring and he brings me all the logs/wood. I bring him cherry when he wants it so they can burn it in the fireplace, I guess he doesn't like BL in there, not sure if it's all the popping or the nasty smell  . It works out well for both of us much like my other neighbor to the north .
Did I post this one here, next neighbor to the south had this BL blow into a large box elder, leaning towards his shed. I thought I was going to need to do some real fancy rigging, did a little, but not as fancy as I thought .
No stress cracks in this one. I diced it into firewood for him and he pulled all the brush.
I have a large nasty maple to drop at another neighbors that he's gonna get the wood from too if he wants it, otherwise I need to haul it all back here.


----------



## MustangMike

You guys cheating with your big equipment ... where is the skill!!!

I use HD 5/8" rope and a rope winch to pull things. Since rope stretches a bit, it works very well even if you don't have a helper. For snatch blocks, I love my Fusion Strux 8152 blocks. They swivel to let you get the rope in w/o taking anything apart. IMO, they work very well, and you can easily place them anywhere. They are also lightweight aluminum. They are very handy to have around, have used them a lot, and you can add or remove them from the rope any time you want.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I just got back from a hunt myself. I passed on a three year old 4x4 Blacktial right before it started getting dark. Its the second three year old 4x4 I've passed on this year. Hoping to find something with a little bit bigger frame!  Hope I don't regret passing on those two this season.


I know what I would be eating right now if that were me.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> You guys cheating with your big equipment ... where is the skill!!!
> 
> I use HD 5/8" rope and a rope winch to pull things. Since rope stretches a bit, it works very well even if you don't have a helper. For snatch blocks, I love my Fusion Strux 8152 blocks. They swivel to let you get the rope in w/o taking anything apart. IMO, they work very well, and you can easily place them anywhere. They are also lightweight aluminum. They are very handy to have around, have used them a lot, and you can add or remove them from the rope any time you want.


It is so much easier using a machine if you have one. I love my logging winch for dropping trees.


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> My son wanted one of those when he was about 12 so I bought one. They are load as hell and kick like a mule,


You should try a 8mm Steyr carbine if you like noise and a kick.


----------



## djg james

Went to the log yard to take a look. He had completely burned everything off last week. Well there's some new stacks added with some big Mulberry in one. He and another guy sell firewood, so I don't know if these stacks are off limits to me. Don't want to cut into them, tick him off and get thrown out of there. Still hard to resist.
I mainly went there to find something big I could cut after I sharpened my chain. Had to quit cutting last time because the chain was cutting embarrassingly to the side. This is the yellow stihl (RM?) chain I had sharpened by a guy who used a 5/32 wheel on. I sharpened it since and it cut fine. There was a discussion here about chains cutting to the side. Don't remember if the general consensus was cutters on one side longer that the other or some of the rakers higher than the other. I was going to sharpen and try it again today.
Going on an extended camping trip this week and my trailer is full of camp wood. Overkill, but it was suppose to be cold all week. I did find one pile of R. Oak branches on the burn pile, so I loaded up as much as I could get to without a chain saw. Hate to see it go to waste. Cold (mid 30s morning) and difficult to breath with the wind blowing. Did I say you guys up North should keep all that cold weather up there? I don't much care for it down here.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> You guys cheating with your big equipment ... where is the skill!!!
> 
> I use HD 5/8" rope and a rope winch to pull things. Since rope stretches a bit, it works very well even if you don't have a helper. For snatch blocks, I love my Fusion Strux 8152 blocks. They swivel to let you get the rope in w/o taking anything apart. IMO, they work very well, and you can easily place them anywhere. They are also lightweight aluminum. They are very handy to have around, have used them a lot, and you can add or remove them from the rope any time you want.


I posted earlier about reliable snatch blocks others here use. I looked up Fusion and they appear? to be rope pulleys? Not for cables?
Now, I'm leaning toward a X-Bull.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ve never seen anyone try to lift a whole tree that big, don’t know why you would.
> 
> View attachment 1024760


No common sense and lack of training.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Went to the log yard to take a look. He had completely burned everything off last week. Well there's some new stacks added with some big Mulberry in one. He and another guy sell firewood, so I don't know if these stacks are off limits to me. Don't want to cut into them, tick him off and get thrown out of there. Still hard to resist.
> I mainly went there to find something big I could cut after I sharpened my chain. Had to quit cutting last time because the chain was cutting embarrassingly to the side. This is the yellow stihl (RM?) chain I had sharpened by a guy who used a 5/32 wheel on. I sharpened it since and it cut fine. There was a discussion here about chains cutting to the side. Don't remember if the general consensus was cutters on one side longer that the other or some of the rakers higher than the other. I was going to sharpen and try it again today.
> Going on an extended camping trip this week and my trailer is full of camp wood. Overkill, but it was suppose to be cold all week. I did find one pile of R. Oak branches on the burn pile, so I loaded up as much as I could get to without a chain saw. Hate to see it go to waste. Cold (mid 30s morning) and difficult to breath with the wind blowing. Did I say you guys up North should keep all that cold weather up there? I don't much care for it down here.
> View attachment 1025263


Another reason for cutting off to the side is wear on the bar on one side making the surface not flat. Your chain will pull to the short side. You can check the squareness of the bar with a good square. Also make sure you don't have burrs on the side edge of the bar.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> You guys cheating with your big equipment ... where is the skill!!!
> 
> I use HD 5/8" rope and a rope winch to pull things. Since rope stretches a bit, it works very well even if you don't have a helper. For snatch blocks, I love my Fusion Strux 8152 blocks. They swivel to let you get the rope in w/o taking anything apart. IMO, they work very well, and you can easily place them anywhere. They are also lightweight aluminum. They are very handy to have around, have used them a lot, and you can add or remove them from the rope any time you want.


I was gonna use my 5/8 with a pulley attached to the end and 1/2 in the pulley, then pull the 5/8 up into a crotch to stand it up, then another to pull it the direction I dropped it. But looking it I thought I could stand it up with the tractor and I did. But I had to push directly the way it fell or the roots would have loosened up and I could have lost it over top of me(the box elder it was resting in was my protection, unless it fell too ). After I stood it up we tied it off to another tree so I could turn the tractor as the bucket was in the way of the direction I wanted to fall it, then I got back under it and stood it up tall and dropped it. All in all it took about an hr and a half, and I had to run back to the house for something(can't remember what now), but I felt as though that we did a pretty good job getting it down and dicing it up in that time frame.
Oh yeah, pretty sure there was a little skill involved .
Did this one for a buddy we get raw milk and some veggies from. 

It was a bit into the wire so I cut that out first. I told him he should have let it take the wire/pole down, that pole is in rough shape, as are the lines for such a long run.


I used my Japanese ladder so I didn't have to climb to trim the branch out of the wire, then used my Japanese power wedge to fall it, use em if you got em boys!


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> Another reason for cutting off to the side is wear on the bar on one side making the surface not flat. Your chain will pull to the short side. You can check the squareness of the bar with a good square. Also make sure you don't have burrs on the side edge of the bar.


I'll check squareness out next time I use the saw. I recently filed off the burrs along the edge.
Thanks


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> She’s almost ready to come home , waiting on some work lights


Very nice machine.


----------



## chipper1

The 550 with the 18 got the nod to drop it.




200 rear handle to limb most of it, then the 550.




The 462 to flush cut it, that chan will be getting tossed!




This one was leaning to the field and towards the shed, but I managed to swing it, the wind helped a lot .
No wedges were abused in the falling of these trees  .


----------



## MustangMike

Cutting crooked can be the bar, the bottom of the chain, or the top of the chain. If angles are not the same, or rakers not adjusted the same, you may have problems. If re-sharpening cures it, just go with that. Always do the simple stuff first.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Looks like some nice wood in that. Them stress fractures can make a bad day out of what was thought to be a good one. They can be very difficult to get a read on as there is tension/pressure where it shouldn't be and the other way around too.
> Are you leaving the one standing/leaning on the right, is that the one over the nasty neighbors. Maybe his tune will change when he sees you cut the neighbors tree, but not his. On another forum the guy had a nasty neighbor who was always calling on him, because of him he had to get rid of a bunch of wood at his place, this fall the township guy asked the guy from the forum if he'd sell him some wood, he said he would have but they made him move it . Also the nasty neighbor ran into some issues with them and hasn't said a mean word to the guy on the forum since .
> You never know how things will work out, the neighbor I share the main drive with was a jerk, the one there now is the guy who I dropped some locust for this spring and he brings me all the logs/wood. I bring him cherry when he wants it so they can burn it in the fireplace, I guess he doesn't like BL in there, not sure if it's all the popping or the nasty smell  . It works out well for both of us much like my other neighbor to the north .
> Did I post this one here, next neighbor to the south had this BL blow into a large box elder, leaning towards his shed. I thought I was going to need to do some real fancy rigging, did a little, but not as fancy as I thought .
> No stress cracks in this one. I diced it into firewood for him and he pulled all the brush.
> I have a large nasty maple to drop at another neighbors that he's gonna get the wood from too if he wants it, otherwise I need to haul it all back here.
> View attachment 1025230
> View attachment 1025232
> View attachment 1025233


Yeah the one hung up leaning over the fence I'm letting alone. After all my jerk neighbor (his name is Richard) told me when I asked to trim up the border trees that have been dropping limbs on my roof, that that's why you have insurance. The crappy part for me, is if his trees drop on my roof, it's my insurance that has to pay for it. So this is just poetry in motion. I don't have anyway to bring it back over safely, and the neighbor that owns the land where the tree fell over had his insurance company out and they said leave it. They arnt liable and Richard's insurance will have to pay for it.
I was checking it put pretty good before I started on the other half, and honestly a strong wind is all it needs to go over. I'll try to get pictures of it tonight. I have to be back at work at 6pm, so I only have a few hours in-between shifts.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yeah the one hung up leaning over the fence I'm letting alone. After all my jerk neighbor (his name is Richard) told me when I asked to trim up the border trees that have been dropping limbs on my roof, that that's why you have insurance. The crappy part for me, is if his trees drop on my roof, it's my insurance that has to pay for it. So this is just poetry in motion. I don't have anyway to bring it back over safely, and the neighbor that owns the land where the tree fell over had his insurance company out and they said leave it. They arnt liable and Richard's insurance will have to pay for it.
> I was checking it put pretty good before I started on the other half, and honestly a strong wind is all it needs to go over. I'll try to get pictures of it tonight. I have to be back at work at 6pm, so I only have a few hours in-between shifts.


Here in Michigan it's similar, my tree falls on your house, you pay. Unless, you know its a hazard and you don't take care of it. I've never ran into a situation where a storm damaged tree came from another property long after a storm and damaged something, seems like a bit of a problem depending on the interpretation of the law/how the law was written. 
Totally understand not wanting to help when he's been a jerk, maybe he'll change his ways after he sees how much someone wants to clean up the mess. I try to be prepared for people to change, as I was forgiven while yet a sinner, I feel I should do the same; that being said, I didn't receive the benefits of that forgiveness until I changed my ways and accepted it.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> My problem was I never got any bigger, at least in height .


Me either been the same size since 6th grade, I was fortunate to grow a beard in grade school and had that old man strength already going into high schoolwhich paid dividends since I lived in Detroit


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I was gonna use my 5/8 with a pulley attached to the end and 1/2 in the pulley, then pull the 5/8 up into a crotch to stand it up, then another to pull it the direction I dropped it. But looking it I thought I could stand it up with the tractor and I did. But I had to push directly the way it fell or the roots would have loosened up and I could have lost it over top of me(the box elder it was resting in was my protection, unless it fell too ). After I stood it up we tied it off to another tree so I could turn the tractor as the bucket was in the way of the direction I wanted to fall it, then I got back under it and stood it up tall and dropped it. All in all it took about an hr and a half, and I had to run back to the house for something(can't remember what now), but I felt as though that we did a pretty good job getting it down and dicing it up in that time frame.
> Oh yeah, pretty sure there was a little skill involved .
> Did this one for a buddy we get raw milk and some veggies from. View attachment 1025260
> 
> It was a bit into the wire so I cut that out first. I told him he should have let it take the wire/pole down, that pole is in rough shape, as are the lines for such a long run.
> View attachment 1025262
> 
> I used my Japanese ladder so I didn't have to climb to trim the branch out of the wire, then used my Japanese power wedge to fall it, use em if you got em boys!
> View attachment 1025274
> 
> View attachment 1025275
> 
> View attachment 1025276


Dang broeverything you do with that kubota are the same things they tell you not to do in the manual I bet. BTW awesome work! your skills have surpassed the R&D departments on kubotas.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm so glad that I have mostly cool neighbors. The guy with the property behind me is all about thinning out/removing select trees. The bark beetle is coming back through here, so he's got a few large dying pine trees that I'm going to drop once burning opens up. He wants to mill the lumber from them...the best part is he's got a large Kubota with the grapple forks and a Woodmizer mill...so we'll get all my logs milled up as well.


----------



## Zaedock

sean donato said:


> Yeah the one hung up leaning over the fence I'm letting alone. After all my jerk neighbor (his name is Richard) told me when I asked to trim up the border trees that have been dropping limbs on my roof, that that's why you have insurance. The crappy part for me, is if his trees drop on my roof, it's my insurance that has to pay for it. So this is just poetry in motion. I don't have anyway to bring it back over safely, and the neighbor that owns the land where the tree fell over had his insurance company out and they said leave it. They arnt liable and Richard's insurance will have to pay for it.
> I was checking it put pretty good before I started on the other half, and honestly a strong wind is all it needs to go over. I'll try to get pictures of it tonight. I have to be back at work at 6pm, so I only have a few hours in-between shifts.



That sucks. One of my dying Ash trees was dropping limbs on my neighbors house/land and we talked it over and worked it out such that he paid for the tree work and was charged less to leave the wood, which I then came over with my tractor and kept. I also have a 32" Ash near my house that I am having the same company take down if they gave us both a little break and they did. Overall, it made for a good deal for both of us. Sorry that you have the opposite situation.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Lol, this is a healthy looking carb on the 14hp Kohler engine from my log splitter project.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm so glad that I have mostly cool neighbors. The guy with the property behind me is all about thinning out/removing select trees. The bark beetle is coming back through here, so he's got a few large dying pine trees that I'm going to drop once burning opens up. He wants to mill the lumber from them...the best part is he's got a large Kubota with the grapple forks and a Woodmizer mill...so we'll get all my logs milled up as well.


It's actually one of the reasons I decided to stay here and build the barn, rather than to sell a build elsewhere. Church family, parents being close, kids homeschool group is close, and great water is another. Location is a big one too as we are close to everything(and only 5min to the expressway) within 30mins to anything in the big city and 10min from anything in our little city, but it still has a country feel being in the woods. I'd still like to be out a bit further, but all things considered at the present it's a great setup for us.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Lol, this is a healthy looking carb on the 14hp Kohler engine from my log splitter project.
> View attachment 1025353


Is it rust from the fuel tank?


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Is it rust from the fuel tank?



I'm not sure if it's that or if water got into the carb somehow...maybe condensation from sitting for years? The fuel tank was gone when I picked up this project, but the fuel inlet wasn't exposed. There is even some pooled in the intake of the motor, but not all the way to the valve...and the motor spins freely, so I think I'm good.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm not sure if it's that or if water got into the carb somehow...maybe condensation from sitting for years? The fuel tank was gone when I picked up this project, but the fuel inlet wasn't exposed. There is even some pooled in the intake of the motor, but not all the way to the valve...and the motor spins freely, so I think I'm good.


Kinda odd.
I cleaned the carb on my kids quad this summer and the whole airbag was a mouse nest, and the carb was filled with mouse piss .
Pretty sure this is it as it is the same as the trx90 nozzle/jet, I do know it ran better when I was done!


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Me either been the same size since 6th grade, I was fortunate to grow a beard in grade school and had that old man strength already going into high schoolwhich paid dividends since I lived in Detroit


Dang bro, did everyone leave you along because they thought you were a cop.
Our kids don't have to deal with it as much since we homeschool, but they get plenty of interaction with other kids at our homeschooling group, which they go to once a week every week. We've only had one real issue, but what was great is since all the parents are friends we got to talk thru it together and then with the kids, and amazingly the problem never came up again . But if there was ever a problem I don't think our guys would have a problem dealing with it. Our used to beat the boy arm-wrestling (wouldn't happen now days). I used to tell him, if you arm-wrestle a girl and you win, so what you beat a girl, but, you could loose, and he did. It didn't take him long to learn not to do that LOL.
Her 5yrs ago after a win!





Brufab said:


> Dang broeverything you do with that kubota are the same things they tell you not to do in the manual I bet. BTW awesome work! your skills have surpassed the R&D departments on kubotas.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Here in Michigan it's similar, my tree falls on your house, you pay. Unless, you know its a hazard and you don't take care of it. I've never ran into a situation where a storm damaged tree came from another property long after a storm and damaged something, seems like a bit of a problem depending on the interpretation of the law/how the law was written.
> Totally understand not wanting to help when he's been a jerk, maybe he'll change his ways after he sees how much someone wants to clean up the mess. I try to be prepared for people to change, as I was forgiven while yet a sinner, I feel I should do the same; that being said, I didn't receive the benefits of that forgiveness until I changed my ways and accepted it.


It's been a odd relationship with Richard. He let himself into my house to look around when we were moving in. Then put up posted signs all around my property. (His property horseshoes mine.) Then he decided to park a 53' trailer right on the one side of my house, in which he had it brought into my drive way and backed it into position through my yard. (Township and cops didn't do a thing about it.) Has chairs set up on the property line facing my house. He was also coughs looking in the window of my neighbor across the lanes house. Right after I had my property surveyed, he disagreed with 2 of the pins, ripped them out and pounded T posts in where he thinks the line is. Township made him remove them and pay to have new pins put back in. I really don't have the time of day for him.


----------



## Bill G

Brufab said:


> Me either been the same size since 6th grade, I was fortunate to grow a beard in grade school and had that old man strength already going into high schoolwhich paid dividends since I lived in Detroit


 I had a student once that had a beard going when he was in 7th grade. Now to tell the back story he was also 16 years old. I have a feeling he had been socially promoted to get him out of the grade school but at what age I am not sure. I do know he never passed the 7th grade and never even entered the 8th grade. He was socially promoted to the high school. In the spring I knew he was coming the following fall and would be in my shop class. That spring a very attractive junior high teacher was going to be coming the the high school in the fall as a vice principal dealing with discipline. I joked with her if that young man is in my class(we both knew he would be) the first time he spouted off or refused to work I was kicking him out for her to deal with. She said she would gladly deal with him. Well fall came and he was in class along with 3 of his buddies. He did not cause me a bunch of grief but I could not allow him and his buddies in the shop because after many attempts they could not pass the safety tests. I sent them to the new vice principal and she said she would deal with them. Well after two days she sent them back and said they were my problem. I sat them on shop stools and they did nothing for the rest of the term and of course earned an "F" Later on in the term the young man was stealing food from the lunchroom and refused to leave. I was asked to remove him. I looked directly at the vice principal and said "I want you to clarify this..You are telling me to use physical force on him to remove him from the area." She said YES, I tried to use reasoning but was forced to get physical. A rather large and tough lunchlady assisted while I had him in a chickenwing. The female SRO (county cop) just watched. That was 17 years ago and I wonder where he is now.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> It's been a odd relationship with Richard. He let himself into my house to look around when we were moving in. Then put up posted signs all around my property. (His property horseshoes mine.) Then he decided to park a 53' trailer right on the one side of my house, in which he had it brought into my drive way and backed it into position through my yard. (Township and cops didn't do a thing about it.) Has chairs set up on the property line facing my house. He was also coughs looking in the window of my neighbor across the lanes house. Right after I had my property surveyed, he disagreed with 2 of the pins, ripped them out and pounded T posts in where he thinks the line is. Township made him remove them and pay to have new pins put back in. I really don't have the time of day for him.


Dang, what a Richard!
Sounds a lot like the guy I was talking about on the other forum, it didn't work out well for him, but also the good guy on the forum had a bunch of crap come down on him too. 
Not sure why some people have such a hard time making things work with their neighbors. 
When we were looking at this place the neighbor told me that he wanted me to know that the "shared" driveway was 100% on his property (which it is). I ask him what he planned to do and then said will you tear out the concrete between your property and the line, he says no, I'll probably just put a fence up over it lol. To which I replied, okay, if we get the place(HUD home so we were bidding on it) let me know and I'll give you a hand. If he's gonna be like that, I'll be glad to help put a fence up to keep him out. He ended up not doing anything, but he certainly wasn't very social, glad we got a new neighbor.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> You guys cheating with your tiny equipment



Fixed.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Fixed.


Gotta use what we have lol


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Fixed.


It's not how big the equipment is, it's how well you move it lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Kinda odd.
> I cleaned the carb on my kids quad this summer and the whole airbag was a mouse nest, and the carb was filled with mouse piss .
> Pretty sure this is it as it is the same as the trx90 nozzle/jet, I do know it ran better when I was done!
> View attachment 1025372


I went to my local saw shop, who are usually pretty good at sourcing even non-chainsaw stuff. However they say this carb is discontinued and it's going to be close to $400 for a new one...no thanks. It's really bad inside, bad enough that I won't bother just trying to rebuild. I'm going to look online and maybe just try some cheap Chi-com carb.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I went to my local saw shop, who are usually pretty good at sourcing even non-chainsaw stuff. However they say this carb is discontinued and it's going to be close to $400 for a new one...no thanks. It's really bad inside, bad enough that I won't bother just trying to rebuild. I'm going to look online and maybe just try some cheap Chi-com carb.


They are like $20.00 off Amazon, and don't have that part throttle stutter like the walbros did. I've been running one on my 1450 for years now with no ill effect. I did have to swap out my choke shaft from the old carb, but I figured I would have to do that when I ordered it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Dang bro, did everyone leave you along because they thought you were a cop.
> Our kids don't have to deal with it as much since we homeschool, but they get plenty of interaction with other kids at our homeschooling group, which they go to once a week every week. We've only had one real issue, but what was great is since all the parents are friends we got to talk thru it together and then with the kids, and amazingly the problem never came up again . But if there was ever a problem I don't think our guys would have a problem dealing with it. Our used to beat the boy arm-wrestling (wouldn't happen now days). I used to tell him, if you arm-wrestle a girl and you win, so what you beat a girl, but, you could loose, and he did. It didn't take him long to learn not to do that LOL.
> Her 5yrs ago after a win!
> View attachment 1025383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1025384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1025389



Those memes apply to me. The last one that happened was after I did a tree removal at my fire job. There was a big redwood tree that had roots invading the kitchen. I got approval to remove it, but apparently approval meant go find 3 different tree companies to come and bid it. I said 'eff that and just did it myself.

One of the guys I work with was a certified arborist for 15 years before he got into firefighting, but doesn't climb anymore, so he was my groundie. I'm a 1/2 competent climber, so I climbed it, did some rigging of limbs, and brought the spar down in 16' long pieces(we were going to mill them for fence boards.) It went perfectly until the chief showed up and saw it when all that was left standing was a single 40' stick with a rope tied to the top.  

He's a saw guy too, so the first thing he said was "nice job." After that, he proceeded to chew us out for violating all sorts of policy and procedure. E-mails were sent out informing everyone that we aren't allowed to climb trees and to refer to policy before doing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Bill G

chipper1 said:


> It's not how big the equipment is, it's how well you move it lol.


Just make every move deliberate and specific and you will accomplish the intended task. In a saw race many times a more powerful saw has been beat by a skilled racer that was smooth , deliberate, and specific.. Now we all know that is not what you were talking about but heck I had to toss a saw reference in every once in awhile.


----------



## bran1har

What kind of wood is this? Just split it in CT fairfield county. Strange colors on the inside purple and light green. Tried burning it but its still too fresh.


----------



## JustJeff

Jeesuz that has to be highly valuable!


----------



## lone wolf

Ailanthus?


----------



## bran1har

bran1har said:


> What kind of wood is this? Just split it in CT fairfield county. Strange colors on the inside purple and light green. Tried burning it but its still too fresh.
> View attachment 1025414
> 
> View attachment 1025415


Ok so I just had some people on reddit all say its poplar


----------



## djg james

bran1har said:


> Ok so I just had some people on reddit all say its poplar


I think you're right. Had some that looked exactly the same, but couldn't remember the name.


----------



## lone wolf

bran1har said:


> Ok so I just had some people on reddit all say its poplar


Maybe huh.


----------



## MustangMike

Black Walnut, obviously!!! Dries fairly fast, if you have glass on your stove, you may see some interesting colors when you burn it.


----------



## lone wolf

MustangMike said:


> Black Walnut, obviously!!! Dries fairly fast, if you have glass on your stove, you may see some interesting colors when you burn it.


The bark on Walnut is deeper furrowed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Filson tins are great fir those rainy days in the strip I'll tell ya! Good armor against brush too!





Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> It's been a odd relationship with Richard. He let himself into my house to look around when we were moving in. Then put up posted signs all around my property. (His property horseshoes mine.) Then he decided to park a 53' trailer right on the one side of my house, in which he had it brought into my drive way and backed it into position through my yard. (Township and cops didn't do a thing about it.) Has chairs set up on the property line facing my house. He was also coughs looking in the window of my neighbor across the lanes house. Right after I had my property surveyed, he disagreed with 2 of the pins, ripped them out and pounded T posts in where he thinks the line is. Township made him remove them and pay to have new pins put back in. I really don't have the time of day for him.


Beware of that creep. He is a Narcissist. I have one too and can't wait until the man croaks. We are having a neighborhood party the day he goes down.


----------



## tfp

djg james said:


> Yes, I would definitely try to salvage the flitch. I envy you owning a big saw and a CSM. Route out/grind out the rot and pour epoxy/stones etc into the void. Add bow ties as you suggested. Put on an outdoor finish.
> Is that an outdoor wood?


Yes, good outdoors, we use it here for railway sleepers and fence posts. I was thinking about getting rid of the rot and filling with epoxy, but i've only done very small areas with epoxy so far with my woodworking.


----------



## Sierra_rider

JimR said:


> Beware of that creep. He is a Narcissist. I have one too and can't wait until the man croaks. We are having a neighborhood party the day he goes down.


Unfortunately, these sorts of people seem to be propagating...or at least they avenues to share their negativity(social media.) While my immediate neighbors are really cool people that just want to get along with everyone, we're starting to get asshats moving up from the city.

Right now, there is a loud contingent of people complaining about teenagers on dirtbikes. A group of local kids ride their bikes around on the local private roads that they live in. There's no bylaw against it and I did the same thing when I was their age.

They're pretty respectful kids and I know most of them, but a local contingent of buzzkills are up in arms about them riding their bikes around. Us natives don't care about it, and I even give them the "throttle hand" to encourage wheelies when I see them, but the nannies ***** all over that Nextdoor app about them.

The same people that are now complaining about the dirtbikes, are always complaining about something. I've been the targets of their complaints before...my wintertime slash piles are too scary and my chainsaws are too loud. 

Luckily, they're still in the minority around here. One of my neighbors is an 80-something year old guy, he's probably a 1/4 mile away, but always drives over to say hi when he hears me fire up the triple-port 066. He says he can always tell exactly what saw it is and figures there's something interesting happening if he hears it. I've asked him if he thought it was too loud...his response was "#@%$ anyone that does!"


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Filson tins are great fir those rainy days in the strip I'll tell ya! Good armor against brush too!


I was shocked to see a Filson shirt on craigslist here in Michigan.
Last few days were perfect for the tins, nasty out with lots of wind, hoping tomorrow the weather breaks and I can get something done.


----------



## Be Stihl

bran1har said:


> What kind of wood is this? Just split it in CT fairfield county. Strange colors on the inside purple and light green. Tried burning it but its still too fresh.
> View attachment 1025414
> 
> View attachment 1025415


Poplar!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

F


chipper1 said:


> I was shocked to see a Filson shirt on craigslist here in Michigan.
> Last few days were perfect for the tins, nasty out with lots of wind, hoping tomorrow the weather breaks and I can get something done.


Rumor has it that Filson has taken a turn for the worst. Their gear bags and clothing have gone way up in price, and its said they are becoming "luxury items"  

I really hope the talk is just scuttle butt and not the case! I've been wearing Filson tins and wools for almost 30 years! However, it took me months to find a new tin coat. The price was more than I could bare!!!


----------



## Bill G

MustangMike said:


> Black Walnut, obviously!!! Dries fairly fast, if you have glass on your stove, you may see some interesting colors when you burn it.


No it is not


----------



## Bill G

lone wolf said:


> The bark on Walnut is deeper furrowed.


Also the grain pattern is way different


----------



## Cowboy254

tfp said:


> Mate I agree! Driving around a nice bush block checking the boundary fences and scrounging some wood is a great way to pass the time.
> 
> View attachment 1025095



Especially if you're scrounging ironbark! I do like my peppermint for general burning but did get my hands on a black ironbark once that the neighbour had planted years before and took down and it was  . Whereabouts are you, roughly?


----------



## Cowboy254

Bill G said:


> I swear you folks in Australia have about every single creepy crawly dang thing on earth.. I would venture a guess that your continent contains the highest number of species that can kill or seriously inflict pain on a guy.



That's about right. It is a fact that every single piece of wood you cut in Australia has this many spiders inside it.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> I'll check squareness out next time I use the saw. I recently filed off the burrs along the edge.
> Thanks



I have generally filed chains on the bar and have had reasonable results. Earlier this year I thought I should get a bit more serious about it and put the chain in the vice. And I produced a chain that cut sideways. Terribly frustrating.

Long story short, on the bar, I filed the far side cutters on a bit of a downward angle but lateral movement of the chain on the bar countered that and it cut fine. In the vice there was no such compensation so I had a chain filed with one side at different angles. So I have gone back to what I was doing and it is fine, although the chain-filing purists would be nauseated (@Philbert ). 

I have also produced chains that when filed over time have had one side cutters longer than the other and it still cut straight and just as fast. I think it has more to do with the angles of the cutters in most cases with people filing one side at a different angle to the other.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> F
> Rumor has it that Filson has taken a turn for the worst. Their gear bags and clothing have gone way up in price, and its said they are becoming "luxury items"
> 
> I really hope the talk is just scuttle butt and not the case! I've been wearing Filson tins and wools for almost 30 years! However, it took me months to find a new tin coat. The price was more than I could bare!!!


And more of their clothing being made outside of USA .


----------



## Cowboy254

Righto fellers, an update on the little richards from two days ago. They got busted shoplifting from the supermarket three times. Local cop Pete nabbed one, the other did a runner. Nothing is likely to come from it, thanks legal system. They do, however, have train tickets back to Melbourne at 5pm today so hopefully that is the last we see of them. 

I talked with Pete this afternoon and told him how close I was to clobbering the kid. He said he wasn't surprised. Then he said, if the river is running high enough and fast enough, he doubted anyone would come looking. Well! Clearly, if I had handed out some angry dad justice - a lesson , somewhere short of homicide - no worries. Oooooh, didn't know then what I know now, but I wish I could have my time again.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> Yes, I think your right. I had a hot fire going and I put a large chunk of BL on and I think I over loaded it. Got too hot. Not blaming the log, just me.
> 
> Yes, I know you cut/burn a lot of it. Wish I had a source for that much, it's all I'd burn. What I do get, I save for really cold periods. I'm still waiting for you to gift me with a couple of loads (lol).
> 
> What I running into more around here is Mulberry. I cut every log I find on the pile. To me, just as good as BL, or at least, close.


Plenty of mulberry here. I do like it nice and dry to burn. BTU wise it's right up there with oak. Black locust is plentiful too.


----------



## farmer steve

bran1har said:


> What kind of wood is this? Just split it in CT fairfield county. Strange colors on the inside purple and light green. Tried burning it but its still too fresh.
> View attachment 1025414
> 
> View attachment 1025415


That will be poplar. Stack off the ground and top cover or it will rot fast. Low BTU's and burns fast.


----------



## 501Maico

Cowboy254 said:


> I have generally filed chains on the bar and have had reasonable results. Earlier this year I thought I should get a bit more serious about it and put the chain in the vice. And I produced a chain that cut sideways. Terribly frustrating.
> 
> Long story short, on the bar, I filed the far side cutters on a bit of a downward angle but lateral movement of the chain on the bar countered that and it cut fine. In the vice there was no such compensation so I had a chain filed with one side at different angles. So I have gone back to what I was doing and it is fine, although the chain-filing purists would be nauseated (@Philbert ).
> 
> I have also produced chains that when filed over time have had one side cutters longer than the other and it still cut straight and just as fast. I think it has more to do with the angles of the cutters in most cases with people filing one side at a different angle to the other.


I agree, different cutter lengths won't make a difference. It's all about equal cutting forces on both sides of the chain which includes a few things. I loosely think of it as a drill bit. If both cutters are not ground exactly the same the hole will be larger than the bit and go off at an angle if drilling deep enough.


----------



## 501Maico

djg james said:


> Yes, I think your right. I had a hot fire going and I put a large chunk of BL on and I think I over loaded it. Got too hot. Not blaming the log, just me.
> 
> Yes, I know you cut/burn a lot of it. Wish I had a source for that much, it's all I'd burn. What I do get, I save for really cold periods. I'm still waiting for you to gift me with a couple of loads (lol).
> 
> What I running into more around here is Mulberry. I cut every log I find on the pile. To me, just as good as BL, or at least, close.


Do you experience a lot of popping with Mulberry? I scrounged some unidentified wood a while ago and it popped so bad that I couldn't open the door and access my stove for a while. My stove sits on a concrete floor so no damage but wow, never seen anything like it. I was curious and identified the wood on the net as Mulberry.


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> Do you experience a lot of popping with Mulberry? I scrounged some unidentified wood a while ago and it popped so bad that I couldn't open the door and access my stove for a while. My stove sits on a concrete floor so no damage but wow, never seen anything like it. I was curious and identified the wood on the net as Mulberry.


It does pop at the start, but not as bad as hedge. My guess yours was hedge. I burn a fireplace (open) so I have to make sure I have the screens up and am around when I put a piece in.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> I have generally filed chains on the bar and have had reasonable results. Earlier this year I thought I should get a bit more serious about it and put the chain in the vice. And I produced a chain that cut sideways. Terribly frustrating.
> 
> Long story short, on the bar, I filed the far side cutters on a bit of a downward angle but lateral movement of the chain on the bar countered that and it cut fine. In the vice there was no such compensation so I had a chain filed with one side at different angles. So I have gone back to what I was doing and it is fine, although the chain-filing purists would be nauseated (@Philbert ).
> 
> I have also produced chains that when filed over time have had one side cutters longer than the other and it still cut straight and just as fast. I think it has more to do with the angles of the cutters in most cases with people filing one side at a different angle to the other.


I hand file also and do both sides from the same side of the saw. Flip the file around and do a pul stroke on it to do the inside (left) of the chain. So I probably am getting the top angles different and stray from the witness mark.
I got good news yesterday. I ran into the tree guy and he said I could have any of the wood he had dumped to the side away from the burn pile. I always ask if its location is questionable at the dump site. He and another guy sell fire wood and I don't want to take something they were saving. Lots of Mulberry and R. Oak in there.
The point being, I'll get the saw into the basement and give the chain a thorough sharpening and see how it cuts today.


----------



## LondonNeil

Yeah baby!
Call me the carb king if you like!
Saw working fine. I'd let it sit with fuel in the carb since Monday night. Just picked it up, switch to start, one squirt on the purge bulb (wish Stihl and husqvarna had these!) Fires first pull and stalls as you expect, switch off choke, starts second pull. Good I've not f'd the carb. Squeeze trigger and off fast idle and it sits there idling nicely. 20 seconds later as you hear it start to warm I pop the chain brake off. Good, still idling and chain not moving . It had been creeping on Sunday which told me even idle was slightly lean... Seems the idle jet probably clear. . Give it another 20 seconds, blip throttle, instant pick up, no bog. Squeeze and hold, instant pick up and , whaaaaaah! Yep, all good. When my carb adjust tool arrives I'll richen the high jet for a touch of waaaaaaaah burble burble waaaaaaaah burble burble, that becomes waaaaaaaah in the cut. 
Good. And when the Amazon man arrives I'll have redex and carb cleaner for next time. I'm wondering if a wee bit of redex in ever batch of mix might be a good thing, what do you guys think?
I'm probably over thinking it


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> And more of their clothing being made outside of USA .


Yup!  And thats another thing that pi**'s me off about Filson!!!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yup!  And thats another thing that pi**'s me off about Filson!!!


Got that right KK, I would pay more for made in the USA , instead corporate greed gets in the way .


----------



## djg james

LondonNeil said:


> Yeah baby!
> Call me the carb king if you like!
> Saw working fine. I'd let it sit with fuel in the carb since Monday night. Just picked it up, switch to start, one squirt on the purge bulb (wish Stihl and husqvarna had these!) Fires first pull and stalls as you expect, switch off choke, starts second pull. Good I've not f'd the carb. Squeeze trigger and off fast idle and it sits there idling nicely. 20 seconds later as you hear it start to warm I pop the chain brake off. Good, still idling and chain not moving . It had been creeping on Sunday which told me even idle was slightly lean... Seems the idle jet probably clear. . Give it another 20 seconds, blip throttle, instant pick up, no bog. Squeeze and hold, instant pick up and , whaaaaaah! Yep, all good. When my carb adjust tool arrives I'll richen the high jet for a touch of waaaaaaaah burble burble waaaaaaaah burble burble, that becomes waaaaaaaah in the cut.
> Good. And when the Amazon man arrives I'll have redex and carb cleaner for next time. I'm wondering if a wee bit of redex in ever batch of mix might be a good thing, what do you guys think?
> I'm probably over thinking it


Is Redex like SeaFoam?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Got that right KK, I would pay more for made in the USA , instead corporate greed gets in the way .


When I got my my tin coat. It was the first time I saw a tag on their gear that read "made in Bangladesh"!!! 
I may very well be done with Filson. 
I agree! I don't mind paying more to support our Country's economy, However, paying a premium for a clothing item made in a sweat shop is another story!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yup!  And thats another thing that pi**'s me off about Filson!!!


Check this place out KK https://www.cianofarmer.com/ all hand made in Texas .


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no. One of the girls with my son on the bus is the daughter of one of the local cops! He probably would have suggested to be more discreet than to beat the snot out of someone at the local bus depot in broad daylight but he wasn't on duty. Once when my mate who owned a local restaurant had it broken into (which happened several times), the local cops told him that if he actually caught a guy in the act and had him under control, he should call them but that they would give him a few minutes to 'get his point across' before they came to pick up the thief who would presumably then be a bit worse for wear.
> 
> If it was an officer from the neighbouring town then who knows. An assault charge could potentially complicate my ability to work.


“Worse for the wear”. Love it lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Check this place out KK https://www.cianofarmer.com/ all hand made in Texas .


Thanks! I will!


----------



## svk

I have a 4-0 record in youth fist fights although in one fight the the kids brother (both of them were amongst my best friends) jumped me from behind as I was kicking his brothers butt. That fight started when the other brother threw an ice auger at me while we were out fishing because he was being a **** (he could really stir drama and be an ******* in his youth, now he’s an associate pastor lol).

I always had two rules on fighting. First of all do not enter a fight unless you’re sure you can win. Secondly, like my dad always said-if you get into a fight punch the guy as hard as you can as many times as you can until he’s down and don’t stop punching until he’s down. I’m not the strongest guy nor am I extremely quick but pain makes me angry (versus causes flight in many folks) and I also get a lot stronger with adrenaline-not everyone does.


----------



## svk

One of my friends grew up as a navy brat and lived in a lot of different places when his dad was stationed in other states. Some of them were definitely tough areas.

There was only a few navy kids in this one school and they all stuck together due to issues with the locals. He tells a story about one of the other navy kids got in a fistfight with this other local kid in and alley during school lunch. Well the Navy kid was getting the best of him and the other kids buddy pulled a knife and was going to stab him in the back. Wade picked up a chunk of 2 x 4 and knocked the kid with the knife out cold. That pretty much ended the fistfight as well lol. Of course the other kids go back to the school and tell the principal that they were assaulted by Wade. They call Wade and his dad into the office and his dad basically told the principal that you’re wasting my ****** time, if Wade said the guy had a knife he had a knife. Nobody got in trouble. Again this was in the 70s so probably a different world now.


----------



## LondonNeil

I 


djg james said:


> Is Redex like SeaFoam?


i dunno..... Is seafoam like redex? 

It's a little bottle of stuff you add to your (normally car) tank to clean deposits in carbs, injectors etc. I presume it's basically petrol with a lot of detergents asking the same line that decent fuels have anyway, just a lot of them.

The poblem could be due to the make of fuel I have switched to. Used to use shell vpower as it's known to have the best detergents, but swapped to Esso synergy as we've uped the ethanol in fuel and shell no longer guaranteed e free, only Esso do. I thought/think Esso is still a quality fuel, but maybe a few ml of redex in each mix might be be worthwhile when Esso.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> One of my friends grew up as a navy brat and lived in a lot of different places when his dad was stationed in other states. Some of them were definitely tough areas.
> 
> There was only a few navy kids in this one school and they all stuck together due to issues with the locals. He tells a story about one of the other navy kids got in a fistfight with this other local kid in and alley during school lunch. Well the Navy kid was getting the best of him and the other kids buddy pulled a knife and was going to stab him in the back. Wade picked up a chunk of 2 x 4 and knocked the kid with the knife out cold. That pretty much ended the fistfight as well lol. Of course the other kids go back to the school and tell the principal that they were assaulted by Wade. They call Wade and his dad into the office and his dad basically told the principal that you’re wasting my ****** time, if Wade said the guy had a knife he had a knife. Nobody got in trouble. Again this was in the 70s so probably a different world now.


Most definitely a different world now!


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> Beware of that creep. He is a Narcissist. I have one too and can't wait until the man croaks. We are having a neighborhood party the day he goes down.


Pretty sure everyone that lives back my lane will have a party too, including his wife. 


farmer steve said:


> That will be poplar. Stack off the ground and top cover or it will rot fast. Low BTU's and burns fast.


Makes great starter wood, and shoulder season wood. Just enough burn time to get the house warmed up.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> I hand file also and do both sides from the same side of the saw. Flip the file around and do a pul stroke on it to do the inside (left) of the chain. So I probably am getting the top angles different and stray from the witness mark.
> I got good news yesterday. I ran into the tree guy and he said I could have any of the wood he had dumped to the side away from the burn pile. I always ask if its location is questionable at the dump site. He and another guy sell fire wood and I don't want to take something they were saving. Lots of Mulberry and R. Oak in there.
> The point being, I'll get the saw into the basement and give the chain a thorough sharpening and see how it cuts today.



I mount my saw upside down in the vice and file both sides right handed push stroke. Stand at the end for one side and alongside it for he other. Rarely have a chain cut crooked.


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> It's been a odd relationship with Richard. He let himself into my house to look around when we were moving in. Then put up posted signs all around my property. (His property horseshoes mine.) Then he decided to park a 53' trailer right on the one side of my house, in which he had it brought into my drive way and backed it into position through my yard. (Township and cops didn't do a thing about it.) Has chairs set up on the property line facing my house. He was also coughs looking in the window of my neighbor across the lanes house. Right after I had my property surveyed, he disagreed with 2 of the pins, ripped them out and pounded T posts in where he thinks the line is. Township made him remove them and pay to have new pins put back in. I really don't have the time of day for him.


Got a married couple worse than that at our other cottage on the lake. Our poor cottage is now basically useless as they sucked all the fun out of it☹


----------



## Brufab

Anyone have any 1st or 2nd hand experience with century heating woodstoves? It's half the price of the jotol I was trying toget. Just bought a duravent chimney vent kit. Last one at tsc, not any at other tsc around up here. Lady said alot of stuff is on back order.


----------



## Brufab

Sierra_rider said:


> Luckily, they're still in the minority around here. One of my neighbors is an 80-something year old guy, he's probably a 1/4 mile away, but always drives over to say hi when he hears me fire up the triple-port 066. He says he can always tell exactly what saw it is and figures there's something interesting happening if he hears it. I've asked him if he thought it was too loud...his response was "#@%$ anyone that does!"


That's awesome!, when i was tuning my remington super 770 up a few guys from down the street thought I bought a couple 2 stroke dirt bikes and was holding out on them I could only imagine how loud it is on the other side of the lake when I'm running WOT infront of the metal garage door. I can usually hear people talking on the far side beach when its not windy out.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I filled up the firewood staging area this a.m., it sits next to my front door. It's got more pine than oak, as I don't really need that "coals in the morning" effect until about Decemberish. 

I need to get rid of that gas stove in the pic, the problem is nobody wants them lol. I replaced my old wood stove with another free wood stove. I'll post some pics later when I get up to the house, but someone was getting rid of a perfectly good Jotul with a glass front door...pretty awesome stove, even has a side door as well. It was a bit rusty as they left it sitting outside during the last little storm, but cleaned up nice with a wire wheel and some stove paint. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## sean donato

Took the diesel powered wheelbarrow for a spin and got about half the Poplar from the decent neighbor. Got a good amount cleaned up. I'll get the rest here soon. Then to get it split and stacked.


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's not anything too cool, but I've always run pretty aggresive falling dogs on my saws...the problem with them, is they usually don't let the saw sit flat. I had some 1" 6061 rod and chucked it up on the lathe to make a spacer for my 400. The saw sits flat now and isn't wobbly.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Man I really hate you guys sometimes with all the cool woods you get. Here in alaska we have firewood or no wood


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Man I really hate you guys sometimes with all the cool woods you get. Here in alaska we have firewood or no wood


Maybe @Kodiak Kid can put you on something, that guy probly logged half of Alaska out based on all the pics he posts


----------



## MustangMike

Some of the wood I split last Wednesday and this morning, some of it was starting to go bad:

Red Maple, Shag Bark Hickory and Red Oak.


----------



## MustangMike

My heavy equipment:


----------



## MustangMike

In the afternoon I used my 28" bar Hybrid to cut an Ash into two rounds, then noodled each round to make it easier for the owner to move and split.

I got the noodles, which I will bring up to the cabin for fire starter.

I then hung my climbing tree stand and cleared the shooting lanes a bit. As you can see, the woods there are pretty thick!


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> My heavy equipment:


That rock does look heavy.


----------



## djg james

Got to the new found stacks today. Maxed out my 'heavy equipment' in two hours. I work slow. Worked a little on my saw, but it still didn't cut right. So I finished up with the ms170. 
The cut off spring had worked itself under the selector bar so I couldn't shut it off without choking it. Fixed that and its no-idle problem. Thought I had ONE working saw and then I found out it wasn't putting out oil. Arr! It's always something. No big deal. I'll order a kit and replace the pump when I work on my Brother's ms170 with the same problem.



Trailer tires were compressing a little with this load of R. Oak. I'll go back next week for the Mulberry.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> So I have gone back to what I was doing and it is fine, although the chain-filing purists would be nauseated (@Philbert ).





djg james said:


> I hand file also and do both sides from the same side of the saw. Flip the file around and do a pul stroke on it to do the inside (left) of the chain. So I probably am getting the top angles different and stray from the witness mark.


I am not offended. 

One of my key, chain sharpening mantras is:
‘Lots of ways to sharpen: everybody had to find something that works for them.’

Philbert


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

You guys want to talk about scrounging crappy wood? I’ve been working on clearing up a couple piles on my property from 3 years ago when we put in the power line. Cutting a little here and there to feed the stove, and stock piling some. 

I live in interior alaska and my land has a lot of permafrost, so small black spruce thats twisted like braided rope. Luckily most of it doesn’t need split, but the stuff that does, if it’s taller then the head on my 27 ton log splitter it’s a night mare. Some of that stuff will have 180 degrees worth of twist in a firewood length. I’ll usually try splitting the butt piece of a tree first with the splitter, and if it goes, cool, if not, I throw everything from that tree thats big enough to need split to the side, and then split it with a chainsaw.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You guys want to talk about scrounging crappy wood? I’ve been working on clearing up a couple piles on my property from 3 years ago when we put in the power line. Cutting a little here and there to feed the stove, and stock piling some.
> 
> I live in interior alaska and my land has a lot of permafrost, so small black spruce thats twisted like braided rope. Luckily most of it doesn’t need split, but the stuff that does, if it’s taller then the head on my 27 ton log splitter it’s a night mare. Some of that stuff will have 180 degrees worth of twist in a firewood length. I’ll usually try splitting the butt piece of a tree first with the splitter, and if it goes, cool, if not, I throw everything from that tree thats big enough to need split to the side, and then split it with a chainsaw.


You can add a thin extension to your wedge. Just set it back a little from the knife edge on the wedge. That way the main wedge takes the brunt of the splitting and the skinny one acts more like a knife to finish severing the round.


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> Unfortunately, these sorts of people seem to be propagating...or at least they avenues to share their negativity(social media.) While my immediate neighbors are really cool people that just want to get along with everyone, we're starting to get asshats moving up from the city.
> 
> Right now, there is a loud contingent of people complaining about teenagers on dirtbikes. A group of local kids ride their bikes around on the local private roads that they live in. There's no bylaw against it and I did the same thing when I was their age.
> 
> They're pretty respectful kids and I know most of them, but a local contingent of buzzkills are up in arms about them riding their bikes around. Us natives don't care about it, and I even give them the "throttle hand" to encourage wheelies when I see them, but the nannies ***** all over that Nextdoor app about them.
> 
> The same people that are now complaining about the dirtbikes, are always complaining about something. I've been the targets of their complaints before...my wintertime slash piles are too scary and my chainsaws are too loud.
> 
> Luckily, they're still in the minority around here. One of my neighbors is an 80-something year old guy, he's probably a 1/4 mile away, but always drives over to say hi when he hears me fire up the triple-port 066. He says he can always tell exactly what saw it is and figures there's something interesting happening if he hears it. I've asked him if he thought it was too loud...his response was "#@%$ anyone that does!"


I truly know the meaning of cityshit moving to the country first hand. I won't get in to all the details about this person because the POS usually follows me on the internet. Those kind of people are like that.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I'm pretty lucky that the only neighbors I have somewhat close by are all pretty good people. But we do have a army base close by so about half the towns small population rotates out. Lots of post on the local facebook groups whining about gun shots close by, kids on dirtbikes, people with load chainsaws blah blah blah, and the typical response from the long time locals is "Get Bent and go back where you came from"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> I have generally filed chains on the bar and have had reasonable results. Earlier this year I thought I should get a bit more serious about it and put the chain in the vice. And I produced a chain that cut sideways. Terribly frustrating.
> 
> Long story short, on the bar, I filed the far side cutters on a bit of a downward angle but lateral movement of the chain on the bar countered that and it cut fine. In the vice there was no such compensation so I had a chain filed with one side at different angles. So I have gone back to what I was doing and it is fine, although the chain-filing purists would be nauseated (@Philbert ).
> 
> I have also produced chains that when filed over time have had one side cutters longer than the other and it still cut straight and just as fast. I think it has more to do with the angles of the cutters in most cases with people filing one side at a different angle to the other.


 Different top plate angles on one side vs. the other side will make a chain run off to one side during the cut. 
More hook (round tune) or more angle (square tune) of the side plate on one side of the chain vs. the other will also make a chain run off during the cut. The longer the bar, the more cutters, and amount of wood being pulled all play a part. For example. A 36" bar running FS with slightly different angles per side of chain cutting a four inch limb will run off to one side very little. A 20" bar running FC pulling 18" of wood with very different angles per side. Will run off and bind hard early into the cut. If this all makes sense? Cutter length has very little to do with it provided both cutter plate angles on both sides of the chain are all pretty close to the same! 

"And thats the bottom line, cause Stone Cold said so!" 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> F
> Rumor has it that Filson has taken a turn for the worst. Their gear bags and clothing have gone way up in price, and its said they are becoming "luxury items"
> 
> I really hope the talk is just scuttle butt and not the case! I've been wearing Filson tins and wools for almost 30 years! However, it took me months to find a new tin coat. The price was more than I could bare!!!


They don't sell much of the stuff I purchased in the past... Tin cloth, wool... the "good" stuff is gone. Prices are way up... Now, under another "new" management, they are mostly trading on their history and catering to the posers and wannabes at high prices.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

E


GrizG said:


> They don't sell much of the stuff I purchased in the past... Tin cloth, wool... the "good" stuff is gone. Prices are way up... Now, under another "new" management, they are mostly trading on their history and catering to the posers and wannabes at high prices.


Exactly!!!

It took me a long time to find a tin coat at an unreasonably high price on E-bay through a private seller. And it was at a lower price than what the present average price is!!!  Probably the last Filson product I'll ever buy. Unless I find a smok'n deal in the future. However, I feel that is highly unlikely!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> E
> Exactly!!!
> 
> It took me a long time to find a tin coat at an unreasonably high price on E-bay through a private seller. And it was at a lower price than what the present average price is!!!  Probably the last Filson product I'll ever buy. Unless I find a smok'n deal in the future. However, I feel that is highly unlikely!


Yeah... Over the years I bought a lot of Filson at end of season and clearance prices as I encountered it. Coats, jackets, pants, shirts, packer hats (wool, Tin and Shelter cloth), brief case, Pullman bag, rucksack, boots... none of it at list. Since they sold many of those items for decades who cares if it was "last year's" inventory!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> Yeah... Over the years I bought a lot of Filson at end of season and clearance prices as I encountered it. Coats, jackets, pants, shirts, packer hats (wool, Tin and Shelter cloth), brief case, Pullman bag, rucksack, boots... none of it at list. Since they sold many of those items for decades who cares if it was "last year's" inventory!


Nice! Thats the way to do it alright!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Man I really hate you guys sometimes with all the cool woods you get. Here in alaska we have firewood or no wood


Where do you live? Barrow!?!? A large portion of Alaska has hundreds of thousands of acres of old growth rain forests supporting Sitka Spruce, Western Hemlock, Western Cedar, and Alaskan Yellow Ceder.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where do you live? Barrow!?!? A large portion of Alaska has hundreds of thousands of acres of old growth rain forests supporting Sitka Spruce, Western Hemlock, Western Cedar, and Alaskan Yellow Ceder.


I live in Delta Junction. Pretty slim pickings here.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> My heavy equipment:


That truck looks empty with only 2 saws in it Mike.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Where do you live? Barrow!?!? A large portion of Alaska has hundreds of thousands of acres of old growth rain forests supporting Sitka Spruce, Western Hemlock, Western Cedar, and Alaskan Yellow Ceder.


So alaska is essentially conifer country your saying. No oak, maple, ash, aspen/popple.


----------



## gggGary

Ash on neighbors property dropped towards my tractor road. 60' of trunk to the first crotch.
first 20' of trunk has deer stand climbing steps screwed in and grown into the bark.
Mebby a cord?
Love this ole 044. That it was found at a garage sale 5 years ago for $150 and been cutting 8 cord+ a year since with just bar and chains, icing on the cake.
One tank of fuel did pretty much all the cutting.




about 24 cord or 5 years of heating in the racks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I live in Delta Junction. Pretty slim pickings here.


Oh ok, Roger. Farm and Bison country!  Good on ya!


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> That truck looks empty with only 2 saws in it Mike.


I just brought them in case ... I was going there to run the splitter!

I like my (relatively) new trailer. Much more HD than the old one. (3,500 lb axle instead of 2,000 lb).

The owner is the age of my kids but suffered a stroke after being forced to get the Covid shot by his employer.

After several surgeries (in NYC) he is doing fine. Good thing, he is a nice guy and has a young daughter.


----------



## SimonHS

gggGary said:


> Ash on neighbors property dropped towards my tractor road. 60' of trunk to the first crotch.
> first 20' of trunk has deer stand climbing steps screwed in and grown into the bark.
> Mebby a cord?
> Love this ole 044. That it was found at a garage sale 5 years ago for $150 and been cutting 8 cord+ a year since with just bar and chains, icing on the cake.
> One tank of fuel did pretty much all the cutting.
> View attachment 1025796
> View attachment 1025797
> View attachment 1025798
> 
> about 24 cord or 5 years of heating in the racks.
> View attachment 1025799



Did you manage to avoid all the metal in the tree?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I just brought them in case ... I was going there to run the splitter!
> 
> I like my (relatively) new trailer. Much more HD than the old one. (3,500 lb axle instead of 2,000 lb).
> 
> The owner is the age of my kids but suffered a stroke after being forced to get the Covid shot by his employer.
> 
> After several surgeries (in NYC) he is doing fine. Good thing, he is a nice guy and has a young daughter.


How sad.
Good on you helping him out Mike .
Some of that wood looked to be some great all nighters.


----------



## gggGary

SimonHS said:


> Did you manage to avoid all the metal in the tree?


So far, LOL they are easy to see, made several rounds in that section, have more to go. Taking Orange marking paint with me today!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> So alaska is essentially conifer country your saying. No oak, maple, ash, aspen/popple.


No indiginous species of those sort's. There may be a few hear and there in the suburbs of Anchorage in someone's front yard. The only hard woods we have to speak if is White birch, but only on the Main land none here on the Island. The white birch in Alaska grow to a decent size probably 2.5 foot across and 80 foot tall would be a big one. There are quite a bit on the Keni Peninsula. Very good fire wood. We have Black Birch here on Kodiak and Afognak, but very few snd far between.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

Black Birch has far more BTUs than White Birch. They are on opposite sides of Oak and Maple on the BTU charts.


----------



## Hafeez

The burning capacity of the Elm firewood is deficient, and it is not the preferred choice of many people, but it is still used for small purposes,


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> So alaska is essentially conifer country your saying. No oak, maple, ash, aspen/popple.


We have aspen/poplar but as we all know it’s not a great wood, and when it’s 50 below you need all the BTUs you can get.


----------



## olyman

Hafeez said:


> The burning capacity of the Elm firewood is deficient, and it is not the preferred choice of many people, but it is still used for small purposes,


yep, its all disconnected


----------



## mountainguyed67

Internet picture.


----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Must have left it to go get the spare tire.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Idiot!


----------



## gggGary

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Where'd you find it? I've been looking all over for it!
Haven't seen it mentioned; I try to split rectangles for better stacking.


Got it all bucked up, most of the screw in steps came out in one piece, sprayed the others and didn't hit metal with the saw.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


How did that even make it 5 feet that's a pull the plate off and keep quiet


----------



## cookies

As requested, pictures of the stacks I recently split from the oak and the remaining oak rounds pile that I cut and moved in a day and a half using a wheelbarrow and dolly. There is a good sized pile not pictured of 10 foot long logs I need to cut and move to the pile. Looks like I'll get a minimum of 3 full cords out of that oak score. The hickory is the bigger stuff to the far right and the right half of the stack against the fence. Going to fetch more hickory tomorrow after making room for it by splitting oak all week


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

gggGary said:


> Where'd you find it? I've been looking all over for it!
> Haven't seen it mentioned; I try to split rectangles for better stacking.
> View attachment 1025900
> 
> Got it all bucked up, most of the screw in steps came out in one piece, sprayed the others and didn't hit metal with the saw.
> View attachment 1025901


You lucky son on a gun being able to split wood in a way thats easy to stack. 

Here’s one a grabbed from the stack out in the deck that I filled yesterday. This one isn’t even really that bad, it was just easy to to get to.


----------



## mountainguyed67

gggGary said:


> Where'd you find it?



Fakebook, and I don’t remember what page. Now I can’t find it.


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You lucky son on a gun being able to split wood in a way thats easy to stack.
> 
> Here’s one a grabbed from the stack out in the deck that I filled yesterday. This one isn’t even really that bad, it was just easy to to get to.
> 
> View attachment 1025927



Those kind go on what I call my "uglies pile" and burn first at the start of the heating season, crooks, knots, twists, shorts, longs - anything that won't stack decently. . I just did fed the last chunk of this years to the stove yesterday


----------



## Be Stihl

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Someone had high hopes!


----------



## sean donato

Got the rest of that Poplar clean up this evening. There is some small stuff that he cut into about 8" pieces. I told him I'd get it this weekend. It's won't amount to much, and likely get burned outside. Last load we cleaned up all the noodles from splitting the rounds. Easily handled by the ms400 with the 24" b/c in it. 
After I finished up, there was a package waiting for me! Cloggers showed up early, and they tossed a beanie in the box. Kinda bummed I didn't notice them earlier, but I'll be trying them out this weekend.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

turnkey4099 said:


> Those kind go on what I call my "uglies pile" and burn first at the start of the heating season, crooks, knots, twists, shorts, longs - anything that won't stack decently. . I just did fed the last chunk of this years to the stove yesterday


unfortunately 99% of our wood here looks like that. Birch is usually nice and straight, but slim pickings and saved for when its 50 below.


----------



## husqvarna257

found this last night 

CL

western mass >
for sale >
general for sale - by owner

post
account


reply 

favorite


hide

⚐
flag


share

Posted 20 days ago
print
Jonsered 70E Chainsaw with 28" Bar - $1 (Holyoke)​















































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Nice big chainsaw. Runs but needs adjustment and kill switch.
Has big 28" Windsor Speed Tip bar with sharp chain.
Open to offers.
If you see this ad it is available.
Comes with big scabbard and K&N filter.

413 3 one 3 8543
Texts are best.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 7540391941

posted: 20 days ago

updated: about 19 hours ago

♥ best of [?]

safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams
Avoid scams, deal locally _Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping._

© 2022 craigslist
help
safety
privacy
feedback
terms
about
craigslist app
cl is hiring


----------



## JustJeff

Buffalo chips make a fire...just sayin. Lol


----------



## tfp

Cowboy254 said:


> Especially if you're scrounging ironbark! I do like my peppermint for general burning but did get my hands on a black ironbark once that the neighbour had planted years before and took down and it was  . Whereabouts are you, roughly?


Peppermint? Haven't heard of that one. The narrow-leaf ironbark I get feels like you've picked up a green round when it's dry and cracked up. The heat it puts out and the time it lasts in the fire is just crazy.

I'm in SE QLD, but I have access to hunt and get firewood on 12000 acres out near Stanthorpe. The last load I got cost around $200 in fuel (damn Landcruiser), but since I was out there to camp and hunt and enjoy the nature, that was all good. If I was going for firewood only i'd have to take out a small truck and use the vehicles on the property to collect the wood. It's been so saturated for so long out there you need a 4wd for the main tracks and can't go off them at all.

Bringing back a load with every camping trip works fine for the 3 days of winter we experience up here  I'm doing some experiments with green wood this year, so i'm getting everything cut and stacked during Spring and see what it's like come Winter.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Those kind go on what I call my "uglies pile" and burn first at the start of the heating season, crooks, knots, twists, shorts, longs - anything that won't stack decently. . I just did fed the last chunk of this years to the stove yesterday


‘Ugly’ still burns!

Philbert


----------



## GrizG

Philbert said:


> ‘Ugly’ still burns!
> 
> Philbert


It does... I burned ugly stuff today that I wouldn't put in a fireplace or stove... punky ash and maple, eastern white pine, eastern red cedar, and small scraps that have been sitting in piles for 2-3 years along with the tops of the ice storm damaged maple trees. I was there well after dark tending to the fire. Today was the second day of burning... I'll need at least one more day to finish it off. The burning is happening as I am finally back to the ice storm damage clean up. This as the weather has cooled and the burn bans are canceled--we had drought conditions for months, now everything is soggy... I noodled the big maple rounds so I could drag them up the hill on a hand truck. The ground is so wet at the bottom of the hill where the wood was that I'd surely get a vehicle stuck. I burned the debris on top of a large stump/root swell that had standing water around it! Back in August I felled a storm damaged oak tree at a friend's house and he brought most of the wood over a week or so ago... about a 1/2 cord. There is more at his house if I want to buck it and get it. 

It was good to be running my saws and log splitter again after more than two months off for travel and other chores!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was really nice this afternoon, and my wife wanted to split a load of slab wood that came off the BSM, so we got started setting everything up,







She really likes running the splitter,






The "self unloading" trailer really works good for this!






There wasn't a lot on that load, but it was just plain a nice day to split wood and then go check out the woods,






I have another bigger load to split, but that's for another day!

SR


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Looks like it could be Michigan. 
Regardless, they had it tied down and a flag on it, good to go .
Guessing it was a paid job, why else would you haul cottonwood anywhere other than the dump, then again maybe he was taking the load and the trailer there lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> Now I can’t find it.



In my quest to find it I found this.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Got the rest of that Poplar clean up this evening. There is some small stuff that he cut into about 8" pieces. I told him I'd get it this weekend. It's won't amount to much, and likely get burned outside. Last load we cleaned up all the noodles from splitting the rounds. Easily handled by the ms400 with the 24" b/c in it.
> After I finished up, there was a package waiting for me! Cloggers showed up early, and they tossed a beanie in the box. Kinda bummed I didn't notice them earlier, but I'll be trying them out this weekend.


Those are sweet, I'd like a pair, or 5 .

Got the Maple brushed out, cut into firewood, and hauled out, my neighbor(same one I helped with the leaning locust) is pleased about all the firewood. Sure if he was on here he'd be saying he got the most awesome scrounge. He'd also probably say he's thankful I cheat with all that equipment . He's also probably happy his neighbor wanted it down .


I did the right stem yesterday, today the left and the main.
The modded 242xp with a 16" did the limbing, then the modded 372xp with a 24". You can see the 372 in this picture, thats as far as I was able to make it with it.




Then the ported 7900 with a 36", the 36 wasn't enough to reach across much of the main, but the 372 had no problem with what it couldn't reach after walking around.


Anyone want the willow to the right, the large part of that will be coming down next week. She wants to save the rest so it will sprout out, I asked if she was gonna call it a willow palm . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, it's going to kill me driving by it everyday.


----------



## tfp

chipper1 said:


> Got the Maple brushed out, cut into firewood, and hauled out


Good job on the cleanup. That yard just got a heap more sun.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> It does... I burned ugly stuff today that I wouldn't put in a fireplace or stove... punky ash and maple, eastern white pine, eastern red cedar, and small scraps that have been sitting in piles for 2-3 years along with the tops of the ice storm damaged maple trees. I was there well after dark tending to the fire. Today was the second day of burning... I'll need at least one more day to finish it off. The burning is happening as I am finally back to the ice storm damage clean up. This as the weather has cooled and the burn bans are canceled--we had drought conditions for months, now everything is soggy... I noodled the big maple rounds so I could drag them up the hill on a hand truck. The ground is so wet at the bottom of the hill where the wood was that I'd surely get a vehicle stuck. I burned the debris on top of a large stump/root swell that had standing water around it! Back in August I felled a storm damaged oak tree at a friend's house and he brought most of the wood over a week or so ago... about a 1/2 cord. There is more at his house if I want to buck it and get it.
> 
> It was good to be running my saws and log splitter again after more than two months off for travel and other chores!
> 
> View attachment 1025998
> View attachment 1025996
> View attachment 1025997


I've been doing kind of the same thing. We are having a really nice and long lasting fall this year, so I'm trying to get a few jobs done around the place that I normally run out of time for, like cleaning up downed and standing dead trees on the property. I'm about half way done with the 1/4 mile of powerline right of way where everything got pushed to the side 3 years ago when we put power in. Anything thats decent is going into the wood shed I just built this year, and the rest is getting put into piles and burned.

I'm thinking about taking a break from all this tomorrow to go check on the logging site I've been cleaning up the last couple years for firewood. A buddy told me he had seen a bunch of people cutting back there when he went back with his boys a few weeks ago, and if thats the case I'm going to have to start scouting out a new spot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I often come across brown bear bed's regularly in almost all the different strips of timber I cut, However, this one is particularly larger than normal!




A brown bear den on the other on the other hand. Is not that common to come across. About twenty yards away from the bears bed. I came across the bears den! 



This particular brownie dug it's den underneath the root wad of an old windfall. 


Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware and don't feed the bears!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I often come across brown bear bed's regularly in almost all the different strips of timber I cut, However, this one is particularly larger than normal!
> View attachment 1026047
> View attachment 1026046
> 
> 
> A brown bear den on the other on the other hand. Is not that common to come across. About twenty yards away from the bears bed. I came across the bears den!
> View attachment 1026050
> 
> 
> This particular brownie dug it's den underneath the root wad of an old windfall. View attachment 1026051
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware and don't feed the bears!


My dad logged south east alaska, mainly Prince Of Whales for about 35 years. Lots of bear stories, but I think my favorite is where the got to the site and one of the guys left the door open on a crew cab F350 and a pack of Oreos while they went into the office for a few mins. Came back out to six black bears in the truck, door shut, doors locked.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Black Birch has far more BTUs than White Birch. They are on opposite sides of Oak and Maple on the BTU charts.


I didn't know that! I figured they would be similar as far a BTU's. Then again, I'm not too familiar with hardwoods in regards to firewood. Nor did I know Alaska had Poplar/Aspen as there is none on the Island. The only hardwoods on the Island are black birch witch is very hard to find and sn abundance of black cotton wood. Witch around here, isn't good firewood at all, and we have a lot of shrub alder. The alder is great firewood, but a guys gotta spend a lot of time to cut a cord because its so small.  I'll just stick to my forest fire curred big spruce snags. I think I've gotten a cord out of eight or ten rounds from the butt log a few times off some of the bigger snags! That works just fine for me!

This one yielded just over four cord.  Or maybe it was just under four cord. But hey! Who's counting? 





Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I didn't know that! I figured they would be similar as far a BTU's. Then again, I'm not too familiar with hardwoods in regards to firewood. Nor did I know Alaska had Poplar/Aspen as there is none on the Island. The only hardwoods on the Island are black birch witch is very hard to find and sn abundance of black cotton wood. Witch around here, isn't good firewood at all, and we have a lot of shrub alder. The alder is great firewood, but a guys gotta spend a lot of time to cut a cord because its so small.  I'll just stick to my forest fire curred big spruce snags. I think I've gotten a cord out of eight or ten rounds from the butt log a few times off some of the bigger snags! That works just fine for me!
> 
> This one yielded just over four cord.  Or maybe it was just under four cord. But hey! Who's counting?
> View attachment 1026056
> View attachment 1026057
> View attachment 1026058
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Bone Dry


----------



## JustJeff

We got snow here yesterday. It melted right away but a wake up call that the old man is on his way. I've been burning Poplar for a week. Some of it almost punky and so light it feels like styrofoam. It's great for this time of year where I can light a small fire when I get up and two hours later, the stove is cold. House stays warm enough. Ash or maple would have the windows open!


----------



## sean donato

JustJeff said:


> We got snow here yesterday. It melted right away but a wake up call that the old man is on his way. I've been burning Poplar for a week. Some of it almost punky and so light it feels like styrofoam. It's great for this time of year where I can light a small fire when I get up and two hours later, the stove is cold. House stays warm enough. Ash or maple would have the windows open!


Thats why I like Poplar. It's the perfect shoulder season wood. That and any shite little pine tree. Let em dry out good and toss them in. Few hours later they burn out and the house is nice and warm..


----------



## MustangMike

No snow, but we hit freezing here the last couple of days.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> No snow, but we hit freezing here the last couple of days.


Yup me too .


----------



## chipper1

tfp said:


> Good job on the cleanup. That yard just got a heap more sun.


Thanks.
She was on the way out, and the owner was pleased, especially when she saw what it looked like inside  .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I often come across brown bear bed's regularly in almost all the different strips of timber I cut, However, this one is particularly larger than normal!
> View attachment 1026047
> View attachment 1026046
> 
> 
> A brown bear den on the other on the other hand. Is not that common to come across. About twenty yards away from the bears bed. I came across the bears den!
> View attachment 1026050
> 
> 
> This particular brownie dug it's den underneath the root wad of an old windfall. View attachment 1026051
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, be aware and don't feed the bears!


So browns like stihls? Lol  . 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My dad logged south east alaska, mainly Prince Of Whales for about 35 years. Lots of bear stories, but I think my favorite is where the got to the site and one of the guys left the door open on a crew cab F350 and a pack of Oreos while they went into the office for a few mins. Came back out to six black bears in the truck, door shut, doors locked.


That's some funny stuff. 
Bet they never did that again.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> She was on the way out, and the owner was pleased, especially when she saw what it looked like inside  .
> View attachment 1026045


Liking the Dolmar Brett


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> No snow, but we hit freezing here the last couple of days.


We had frost here over night... first of the season.


----------



## Brufab

Yes here's our poor little cottage, the big house is in violation of multiple variances including lp tank and those decks on 2nd floor, not to mention the people are complete pieces of s### and the county inspector let it slide because he did not want to deal with them. This moster popple suppose to get cut down today


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Bone Dry


Fir conifer, it really is good fire wood. Especially around here. The forest burn pretty much kiln dried it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> So browns like stihls? Lol  .
> 
> That's some funny stuff.
> Bet they never did that again.


Of course they do! Who doesn't?!?! 

Just fir the record. I left the bear's bed and den undisturbed with a buffer of good cover around it. The bruin's sanctuary will be occupied by that bear again Im sure. Come late fall/early winter.


----------



## JimR

My local pet that comes by to visit when you least expect it. He has not been seen since this photo was taken back in June. I do see signs that he has been on our woodlot across the street.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> My local pet that comes by to visit when you least expect it. He has not been seen this this photo was taken back in June. I do see signs that he has been on our woodlot across the street.


Dude looks pretty big.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I see Stihl is coming out with a line of zero turn lawn mowers, built by Briggs and Scrap iron.

Seems to me, to be too LATE to be getting into that game!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I see Stihl is coming out with a line of zero turn lawn mowers, built by Briggs and Scrap iron.
> 
> Seems to me, to be too LATE to be getting into that game!
> 
> SR


I was just told that yesterday, I was wondering if they were gonna be electric, guess not. Very odd if you ask me.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawyer Rob said:


> I see Stihl is coming out with a line of zero turn lawn mowers, built by Briggs and Scrap iron.
> 
> Seems to me, to be too LATE to be getting into that game!
> 
> SR


Get a real one .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I was just told that yesterday, I was wondering if they were gonna be electric, guess not. Very odd if you ask me.


Don't worry saw prices will go up to support this failure in the making....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Squareground3691 said:


> Get a real one .


 Why? I already have one that's "more real" than that one... lol







SR


----------



## GrizG

Sawyer Rob said:


> I see Stihl is coming out with a line of zero turn lawn mowers, built by Briggs and Scrap iron.
> 
> Seems to me, to be too LATE to be getting into that game!
> 
> SR


They are actually Ferris mowers... Speculation is that Stihl will buy out Ferris. Based on the minimum unit and model mix requirements we can probably anticipate that only the larger Stihl dealers will carry them. The local Stihl dealer sells thousands of Stihl units (all types) per year and they probably will not have the zero turn mowers because of the buying program... Amusingly, they have been carrying Ferris for years but those have been on back order for so long that they might as well not!

P.S. They will probably look like crap in short order... White for a commercial mower?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> So browns like stihls? Lol  .
> 
> That's some funny stuff.
> Bet they never did that again.


If I remember correctly it was a almost new truck, and they had to knock a window out of it to get the bears out, but not before they completely Shredded the inside of the truck.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sawyer Rob said:


> Why? I already have one that's "more real" than that one... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Looks like the twin to mine.


----------



## Philbert

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> If I remember correctly it was a almost new truck, and they had to knock a window out of it to get the bears out, but not before they completely Shredded the inside of the truck.


Probably had a clutch the bears could not operate . . . 

Philbert


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Dude looks pretty big.


Yes he was. I'm guessing 350 pounds. There were two that day in my yard 5 minutes apart. Both the same size. I was under my car changing the oil when the first one came thru. My wife came out to tell me that there was a bear on the other side of the house.


----------



## MustangMike

They advise hikers to wear a bell and carry pepper spray to protect themselves from bears.

Brown Bears are more dangerous than Black Bears.

Black Bear scat is dark and often has cherry pits, etc. in it.

Brown bear scat often has bells and pepper spray cans in it!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> They advise hikers to wear a bell and carry pepper spray to protect themselves from bears.
> 
> Brown Bears are more dangerous than Black Bears.
> 
> Black Bear scat is dark and often has cherry pits, etc. in it.
> 
> Brown bear scat often had bells and pepper spray cans in it!


That one is priceless


----------



## svk

It’s my younger corgi Monica’s first birthday today. We’ll bring her something from the restaurant tonight and I baked her a dog friendly banana cake with peanut butter cream frosting


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Dang, I'm jealous of the ducks. Work had me away from home for all of hunting season this year, and the waterfowl is long gone at this point.

I did get to whack a squirrel with my new Browning BL22 though while working around the cabin.

See pic here: https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/post-your-hunting-pics-here.363410/post-7846093


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> It’s my younger corgi Monica’s first birthday today. We’ll bring her something from the restaurant tonight and I baked her a dog friendly banana cake with peanut butter cream frosting
> 
> View attachment 1026172
> View attachment 1026173


My wife wanted a Corgi, but we ended up with poodles instead because she is allergic to dogs. I wasn't a big fan at first, but the second one that we rescued has become my buddy. Tikka goes everywhere with me now, although he still won't come within 50' of me if I have anything in my hand that looks like I can hit him with it.

This is his favorite spot, center seat of the F350 with his head on my leg.


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Dang, I'm jealous of the ducks. Work had me away from home for all of hunting season this year, and the waterfowl is long gone at this point.
> 
> I did get to whack a squirrel with my new Browning BL22 though while working around the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 1026176


Hey I’ve seen that pic before! (We’re both in Andy L’s FB group.)


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> Hey I’ve seen that pic before! (We’re both in Andy L’s FB group.)


Andy is a good friend of mine. This rifle will end up with one of his sights one of these days.


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Andy is a good friend of mine. This rifle will end up with one of his sights one of these days.


He’s a good dude. I’ve got one of his sights so far, definitely more to come.

He lives not far from my grandpa’s summer home in MT. I’d like to meet him when I’m out there sometime.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> He’s a good dude. I’ve got one of his sights so far, definitely more to come.
> 
> He lives not far from my grandpa’s summer home in MT. I’d like to meet him when I’m out there sometime.


I've got several of his sights, and one of his scopes on one of my 45/70s.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> They advise hikers to wear a bell and carry pepper spray to protect themselves from bears.
> 
> Brown Bears are more dangerous than Black Bears.
> 
> Black Bear scat is dark and often has cherry pits, etc. in it.
> 
> Brown bear scat often had bells and pepper spray cans in it!


I bet that they can't swallow a 1911.


----------



## GrizG

JimR said:


> My local pet that comes by to visit when you least expect it. He has not been seen since this photo was taken back in June. I do see signs that he has been on our woodlot across the street.


There has been a black bear hanging around where I'm working on the storm damage and firewood. I found evidence yesterday and today I found it's tracks going across the recently sealed driveway...


----------



## JustJeff

Ha. My wife has one of those bear bells. We were hiking last week in bear country and all of a sudden my bluetick starts growling and every hair standing up and my wife starts shaking that bell. I laughed so hard we didn't see any wildlife!


----------



## JustJeff

We just have black bears, no grizzlies.


----------



## Brufab

My 71 yr old dad bucked this popple up quick with the cs590 today 20" bar 72lgx chain. For 71 still beast mode had to cut from both sides he said with the 20" 1 tank of gas


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> Ha. My wife has one of those bear bells. We were hiking last week in bear country and all of a sudden my bluetick starts growling and every hair standing up and my wife starts shaking that bell. I laughed so hard we didn't see any wildlife!


They are there, you just didn't see them. They usually run at the first sight of humans.


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> I see Stihl is coming out with a line of zero turn lawn mowers, built by Briggs and Scrap iron.
> 
> Seems to me, to be too LATE to be getting into that game!
> 
> SR


I'll wait for echo to make one @ 1/3 the price, that will start cold or hot 1-3 pulls.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Brufab said:


> I'll wait for echo to make one @ 1/3 the price, that will start cold or hot 1-3 pulls.


 IF I have to use a recoil starter to start it, I don't want it no matter who made it!!

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Ho


Sawyer Rob said:


> IF I have to use a recoil starter to start it, I don't want it no matter who made it!!
> 
> SR


How do you start your saw?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I have my wife start it for me.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have my wife start it for me.
> 
> SR


Nice!  Good on ya!


----------



## gggGary

Sawyer Rob said:


> Why? I already have one that's "more real" than that one... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


A woods mow'n machine, in home owners disguise. ;^)
I recently sold a woods like yours and moved to this newer one. The first one was only 30 years old and had no issues, I just wanted something different.


I miss how far that front deck would get under trees and fence lines. But like the shorter size and mostly like the 60" deck. (some extra scalping on my hilly rough lawn).


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> You eating them hooded mergansers


Yup. Usually they taste pretty clean. The bigger common mergs are basically inedible.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ho
> How do you start your saw?


I’m personally waiting for someone to come up with an electric start for chainsaws. My left shoulder bursitis has just about shut me down of late .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I bet that they can't swallow a 1911.


A 1911 would just piss a brown bear off!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> A 1911 would just piss a brown bear off!


curious what you carry when out and about down there. I carry a 629-2 Mountian revolver in 44 mag when I’m out in the woods, but the rest of the time and around the house I carry a XDM elite in 10mm.


----------



## Logger nate

First fire of the season 
Been unusually nice, highs around 70, low around 30 until today, 50 and rain then some snow tonight and highs in the 40’s and lows in the 20’s next week.






Post your hunting pics here!


There is a great deal of interest among our membership to sharing their hunting pictures. Rather than disrupting the topic of a different thread, let's keep those pics where the other hunters will probably find and enjoy them. To that end, I'll move a few pictures over from another forum to...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## MustangMike

They have been getting lots of pics of a bear in my neighborhood recently, mostly at night.

Recently, a 10 year old kid was attacked in CT in his backyard.

Black Bears have definitely been expanding their range in NY.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Black Bears have definitely been expanding their range in NY.



Have there been laws restricting hunting?


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like a nice buck he got there Nate!


----------



## MustangMike

mountainguyed67 said:


> Have there been laws restricting hunting?


Just the opposite, they have opened the season where no-one thought they lived, but most hunters don't want to bother taking one.

On the one hand, you likely should take them as they take out a lot of deer, on the other hand I'd rather spend my time deer hunting, much better to eat.

I guess the thing to do is get your deer early, then hunt for the bear over the gut pile, they will often come to it, and baiting is not allowed in NY.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> curious what you carry when out and about down there. I carry a 629-2 Mountian revolver in 44 mag when I’m out in the woods, but the rest of the time and around the house I carry a XDM elite in 10mm.


When Im out in the woods in area's with heavy bear concentration in spring and late fall I pack a .416 
When Im packing lite in the summer. Hiking and fishing. Its my 629.

M77 Alaskan Guide in .416 Ruger 



I hunt deer and elk with a .338WM just in case a bear thinks Im a deer or elk

Around my house I pack a Kimber 1911 in 10mm. But the 1911 isn't fir bears. Its fir theif'n tweekers and zombies!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> hunt for the bear over the gut pile, they will often come to it, and baiting is not allowed in NY.



Hunting the gut pile isn’t considered baiting?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> When Im out in the woods in area's with heavy bear concentration in spring and late fall I pack a .416
> When Im packing lite in the summer. Hiking and fishing. Its my 629.View attachment 1026262
> View attachment 1026263
> 
> 
> I hunt deer and elk with a .338WM just in case a bear thinks Im a deer or elk
> 
> Around my house I pack a Kimber 1911 in 10mm. But the 1911 isn't fir bears. Its fir theif'n tweekers and zombies!


Nice, I’ve got that same rifle in 375 Ruger. I wanted the 416 Ruger, but Ruger doesn’t offer in in left hand. Usually I grab a 45/70 though. 

I like the 10mm for daily carry. I dropped a moose that charged me with it last year, and several road injured moose and bison last year during the storm.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

F


mountainguyed67 said:


> Hunting the gut pile isn’t considered baiting?


There's a fine line in our state when it comes to that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Nice, I’ve got that same rifle in 375 Ruger. I wanted the 416 Ruger, but Ruger doesn’t offer in in left hand. Usually I grab a 45/70 though.
> 
> I like the 10mm for daily carry. I dropped a moose that charged me with it last year, and several road injured moose and bison last year during the storm.


Im a big 45/70 fan. Have one myself.  The .416 was a Bristol Bay end of season bonus from my skipper. I would have chosen the .375 Ruger if I had the option. But hey, I'll take a .416 Lol!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> There's a fine line in our state when it comes to that.



I heard deer hunting an apple tree in California will get you busted for baiting.


----------



## Vt4ster

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im a big 45/70 fan. Have one myself.  The .416 was a Bristol Bay end of season bonus from my skipper. I would have chosen the .375 Ruger if I had the option. But hey, I'll take a .416 Lol!


45-70 the only GVT i trust


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> I heard deer hunting an apple tree in California will get you busted for baiting.


I can shoot a deer standing under my apple trees but I can't put apples near my treestand and shoot a deer. Well I can but.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

gggGary said:


> A woods mow'n machine, in home owners disguise. ;^)
> I recently sold a woods like yours and moved to this newer one. The first one was only 30 years old and had no issues, I just wanted something different.
> View attachment 1026247
> 
> I miss how far that front deck would get under trees and fence lines. But like the shorter size and mostly like the 60" deck. (some extra scalping on my hilly rough lawn).


First of all, mines NOT a Woods, it's a GrassHopper the mfg. who made the machines for Woods... (made in the USA)

I really like the better ride of the front deck machines and also all the things you mentioned too, but I especially like the fact that I can easily unhook the 61" front deck, and put my sno-blower on,







It's amazing how deep/much snow that thing will handle and also how far it blows it, even though it doesn't snow all that much here, these days...

It turns it into a "year around" machine...

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> They advise hikers to wear a bell and carry pepper spray to protect themselves from bears.
> 
> Brown Bears are more dangerous than Black Bears.
> 
> Black Bear scat is dark and often has cherry pits, etc. in it.
> 
> Brown bear scat often has bells and pepper spray cans in it!


Hiked in Glacier numerous grizzlies just have to be aware of ur surroundings sure KK can attest too that.


----------



## Squareground3691

Nice Woody, that what she said lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob

IF brown bears were so aggressive and always trying to eat people, I wouldn't have had to work so hard every time I wanted to hunt/shoot one!!

Everyone we got, we WORKED for it!

SR


----------



## Brufab

Vt4ster said:


> 45-70 the only GVT i trust
> View attachment 1026293


Looks like that TV show bonanza gun rack


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> I can shoot a deer standing under my apple trees but I can't put apples near my treestand and shoot a deer. Well I can but.


Same here, I plant apple trees around my food plot and maintain the native ones with pruning and fert. Definitely has improved there apple producing capacity as some year's before instarted doing that they wouldn't fruit at all


----------



## Marine5068

More wood to cut and split. Hickory, Elm, Maple next.
I got all the Ash done last season so it's all on the 'next to burn' racks under the decks and the two portable racks in front of them. The pic shows one set of racks. There's a set like this on each side of the entry doors where the woodstove sits inside and both hold about 2 1/2 cords altogether.


----------



## Marine5068

Some aromatic Red Cedars I dropped for a customer needing help clearing a build site. He had given me many Ash and Ironwood trees from the same site so I did this part for free.
Not sure what I'll do with it as I don't burn it in the woodstove. 
I may use some for kindling or sell it for campfire wood to travelers. 
It'll sit till next year either way.


----------



## Brufab

Lots of action, seen a couple smokey gray turkeys too. Deer to small to shoot. 1.5 yr olds


----------



## Marine5068

Some Apple I still need to cut down to length and split.
The last load was a pain to split, but in the end it's good firewood.


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> curious what you carry when out and about down there. I carry a 629-2 Mountian revolver in 44 mag when I’m out in the woods, but the rest of the time and around the house I carry a XDM elite in 10mm.


I have a 629 Back Packer... 3" barrel. I've taken whitetail with it. 1911 is for social work.


----------



## Marine5068

Fall colours are here and half of our leaves on the trees have dropped.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Have there been laws restricting hunting?


Around here it is mostly a problem of development eliminating huntable land. On top of that the recent law that requires you to have explicit permission to bring a gun on private property is presenting problems as now landowners are thinking about liability... This despite NY State General Obligation law that gives property owners immunity if someone is injured while engaged in various activities that include walking, hiking, bicycling, hunting, etc. as long as the landowner isn't charging for the access. Tractor Supply is the only local store I know of that posted a sign saying legal concealed carry is okay in their store.


----------



## GrizG

Vt4ster said:


> 45-70 the only GVT i trust


Great line!


----------



## JimR

singinwoodwackr said:


> I’m personally waiting for someone to come up with an electric start for chainsaws. My left shoulder bursitis has just about shut me down of late .


I had to have my rotator cuff repaired last year from too many years of abuse and chainsaw pulling.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Dang, I'm jealous of the ducks. Work had me away from home for all of hunting season this year, and the waterfowl is long gone at this point.
> 
> I did get to whack a squirrel with my new Browning BL22 though while working around the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 1026176


Get a few more and they make a great stew with rice, carrots, onions, peppers and more. It tastes like chicken.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vt4ster said:


> 45-70 the only GVT i trust
> View attachment 1026293


Pretty nice collection of 1895's you have there I must say!  Good on ya!


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> Around here it is mostly a problem of development eliminating huntable land. On top of that the recent law that requires you to have explicit permission to bring a gun on private property is presenting problems as now landowners are thinking about liability... This despite NY State General Obligation law that gives property owners immunity if someone is injured while engaged in various activities that include walking, hiking, bicycling, hunting, etc. as long as the landowner isn't charging for the access. Tractor Supply is the only local store I know of that posted a sign saying legal concealed carry is okay in their store.


I believe that law was repealed.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> A 1911 would just piss a brown bear off!


I'm Mass we only have little Black bears. I wouldn't want to have to deal with Brown bears this close to my house. I would probably have to buy a .44 magnum.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> They have been getting lots of pics of a bear in my neighborhood recently, mostly at night.
> 
> Recently, a 10 year old kid was attacked in CT in his backyard.
> 
> Black Bears have definitely been expanding their range in NY.


They are spreading everywhere. Years ago I would rarely hear about them near me in Central Mass. Now it is almost a daily thing to hear about them in someone's yard.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I believe that law was repealed.


At this moment (subject to change any second!) a judge put a stay on parts of it but a higher court has to review it... The state appealed the stay and in the long run it will undoubtedly be found unconstitutional in light of SCOTUS's ruling in NYSRPA v Bruen. For now it's in force... and the damage it did by making property owners concerned is going to last a long time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF brown bears were so aggressive and always trying to eat people, I wouldn't have had to work so hard every time I wanted to hunt/shoot one!!
> 
> Everyone we got, we WORKED for it!
> 
> SR


Most definitely. But there is always that "one" out there that will try and taky you out! Wether a person comes across that animal accidentally or not, is another story. We've had a mauling this year on Afognak a couple weeks ago. They are simply an unpredictable animal and can not be trusted. I would think with your experience hunting bruin. You'd know that. As much time as I spend working and recreating in the woods. I'm gonna pack heat! I'd rather have it and not need it. Than need it and not have it! Thats the bottom line plain and simple. I've been stalked by brown bear more than once and bluff charged by brown bear more than once! I don't take chances or put anything on faith when it comes to that animal.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> They are spreading everywhere. Years ago I would rarely hear about them near me in Central Mass. Now it is almost a daily thing to hear about them in someone's yard.


Dang vermin, good thing I got my .17HMR .


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Dang vermin, good thing I got my .17HMR .


Yup... with that you can shoot your buddy in the leg so you can out run him.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely. But there is always that "one" out there that will try and taky you out! Wether a person comes across that animal accidentally or not, is another story. We've had a mauling this year on Afognak a couple weeks ago. They are simply a unpredictable animal and can not be trusted. I would think with your experience hunting bruin. You'd know that. As much time as I spend working and recreating in the woods. I'm gonna pack heat! I'd rather have it and not need it. Than need it and not have it! Thats the bottom line plain and simple. I've been stalked by brown bear more than once and bluff charged by brown bear more than once! I don't take chances or put anything on faith when it comes to that animal.


I’ve heard of more attacks from interior grizzlies and grizzlies in lower 48, seems like every year Wyoming and Montana. I definitely agree I won’t go out without a gun, anywhere actually. When we lived in Seward our neighbor was attacked by a brown bear, messed him up pretty bad. Several brown bear attacks around cooperlanding-kenai river and the Boy Scouts on resurrection pass trail. I carried a 44 with 300 gr hard cast loads for awhile then bought a ruger super redhawk in 480 carried last few years we were there.


----------



## MustangMike

Black bears are not as big, strong, or mean as Brown Bears, but they are big and strong and you sure as heck do not want to be attacked by one (and it does occasionally happen).

A Black Bear can run 30 MPH and can climb. If you are in real good shape, and you track a deer (pushing hard) in the snow all day long, you can run it down, I have done it, but you will not catch up to a Black Bear, they just keep going.

Black Bears get much larger and stronger than a human. You do not want to get between Mom and her cubs or encounter a bad-tempered large male.


----------



## MustangMike

After weeks of seeing nothing but does on the trail cams at my Upstate Property, we set up a second one at a different location.

I think we have a shooter! (He is on the right side of the pic).


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Just the opposite, they have opened the season where no-one thought they lived, but most hunters don't want to bother taking one.
> 
> On the one hand, you likely should take them as they take out a lot of deer, on the other hand I'd rather spend my time deer hunting, much better to eat.
> 
> I guess the thing to do is get your deer early, then hunt for the bear over the gut pile, they will often come to it, and baiting is not allowed in NY.


No baiting. Go figure, that way they’ll guarantee not many get harvested.


----------



## svk

Vt4ster said:


> 45-70 the only GVT i trust
> View attachment 1026293


Love it


----------



## svk

A few thoughts on bears:

Black bears can get huge but rarely do you see one that will be more than 200 lbs in the wild.

I wouldn’t want to mess with a bear of any size.

Black bears are scared shitless of you unless you get between mom and cubs or you get a “campsite bear” that has lost fear of humans and know that your arrival is the dinner bell. Those animals unfortunately need to be destroyed. I’ve been bluffed charged by a campsite bear. Wasn’t a particularly fun experience even with a .357 in my hand.

If I was in grizzly bear country I’d never leave the car with less than a .44 mag in my hip. Outdoor Life loves to pimp the 10 mm these days for bear medicine. They can keep those. I’ll stick to my roller gun.

Grizzlies in areas where they are protected are much more bold than where they are game animals. They’ve become a problem out west.


----------



## MustangMike

Any bear, male or female, can be "food aggressive", and if you get between them and what they were eating you could be in trouble.

Black Bears can go 600+ and I'm sure I have had some 300+ to 400+ lb ones on my property.

You are more likely to see the little ones, but the prints tell you the big ones are also there.

Like my Uncle used to say, when you stop hunting animals, they start to view you as being similar to sheep! 

I have heard of coyotes eating something in someone's yard refuse to be chased away and snarling at the owner. Unfortunately, you cannot discharge a firearm in the neighborhood, they will arrest you.


----------



## Logger nate

My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.

Deer know where their safe, lol


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Any bear, male or female, can be "food aggressive", and if you get between them and what they were eating you could be in trouble.
> 
> Black Bears can go 600+ and I'm sure I have had some 300+ to 400+ lb ones on my property.
> 
> You are more likely to see the little ones, but the prints tell you the big ones are also there.
> 
> Like my Uncle used to say, when you stop hunting animals, they start to view you as being similar to sheep!
> 
> I have heard of coyotes eating something in someone's yard refuse to be chased away and snarling at the owner. Unfortunately, you cannot discharge a firearm in the neighborhood, they will arrest you.


Crossbow should solve in town coyote problems nicely


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> I have a 629 Back Packer... 3" barrel. I've taken whitetail with it. 1911 is for social work.


I carried a Ruger LWC in 45 from the time they came out, until about a year ago when my company said no more guns on job sites. I moved to a more compact 10mm because it’s easier to conceal.


----------



## cat10ken

A black bear was shot this fall in Wisconsin that had a live weight of 775#; dressed out at 676#. He'd been spending a lot of time in the farmers corn field.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

cat10ken said:


> A black bear was shot this fall in Wisconsin that had a live weight of 775#; dressed out at 676#. He'd been spending a lot of time in the farmers corn field.


I remember when I was about 14 my dad took me up into one of his favorite bear hunting spots. We were glassing this valley, and there was a black bead out there in the blueberries every bit at big as the grizzlies in the valley, and he didn’t give a crap about them.


----------



## svk

Here’s a couple from the bear sanctuary. This started off as an old man feeding the bears and was turned into a nonprofit after he ended up in the nursing home. It’s been going as a nonprofit now for about 25 years.

One very big bear and the other one is a smaller bear that is extremely fat thanks to unlimited food. The bears that visit here get much bigger than normal because they have unlimited food.


----------



## MustangMike

I may have to cut some big wood next week, so I got this baby ready today. Have not run it in about a year and a half. Smoked a bit at first, then cleared right up (with the fuel that was in it).

It was built for someone else who decided they did not want it, so I kinda got a deal on it. For the price of a new one, it is mildly ported, has a 32" light bar (with two loops of 404 chain ... it is wearing the full chisel one square filed), a wrap handle and the Max-Flow foam filter.

It is slightly nose heavy but feels well balanced when you use it. It should get er done!


----------



## captjack

Im getting old and spoiled ...... the wood fairies just drop logs at the farm for me now.. Tree service truck of standing dead oak .....


----------



## LondonNeil

Well with the 4300 running again and a dry day, just, I managed two tanks through it blocking up my ugly unsplitables. The pile was bigger then I thought, I've got at least as much to do still. I've mixed the appropriate amount of redex in with my new batch of mix, so after 2 tanks I think the carb should be clean again and should stay that way. I think adjusting the metering lever had an affect as I ended up leaning the saw out an eighth of a turn. Still four stroking a little but I don't want to go too lean. Chain sharpened and saw dusted down and put away for now.


----------



## MustangMike

The Mustang had an occasional miss, and I was thinking (old school thinking) that the plugs were relatively new and should be working fine.

Then I get an engine code and realize it is the Ignition coils. So, I order a set made by TRQ that are supposed to have a hotter spark that will provide better performance and fuel mileage. Gotta say, they made a heck of a difference from the old coils, the car runs smooth but feels like an animal!

For those who don't know my 2006 Mustang GT has Eagle Crank, Rods and Pistons (strokes it from 4.6 to 4.9 Ltr), a Whipple Twin Screw Intercooled SC, Magnaflow Cats, JBA Mufflers, etc., etc, so she puts out north of 550 Hp. Ford Performance did the tune for the Whipples back then, so they are 50 State emissions legal! The 4.6 liter was the first V-8 in the Mustang to have 3 valves and variable cam timing, so it makes the most of its small size.

The big concern in 1st and 2nd is traction, so it wears Nitto 555 G-2s size 295-45-18 on the back. I also have a Griggs Racing Torque Arm and Lower Control Arms to go with my Steeda Suspension. Going from 40 series to 45 series tires in the back (which they said would not fit, but they do) made a huge difference in straight line traction. I run 275-40-18s in the front to keep the handling crisp. (Any wider would rub when turning)

She is a lot of fun to drive! Feels a lot like an old fashion built big block but gets much better mileage and starts easily in the winter. And as my nephew Mechanic Matt likes to tease me, "Uncle Mike, it has power windows and air conditioning!"

I bought it new at the end of 2005 and just kept installing upgrades every year (engine, suspension, brakes, radiator, shifter). By now, she is pretty well all done up.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I may have to cut some big wood next week, so I got this baby ready today. Have not run it in about a year and a half. Smoked a bit at first, then cleared right up (with the fuel that was in it).
> 
> It was built for someone else who decided they did not want it, so I kinda got a deal on it. For the price of a new one, it is mildly ported, has a 32" light bar (with two loops of 404 chain ... it is wearing the full chisel one square filed), a wrap handle and the Max-Flow foam filter.
> 
> It is slightly nose heavy but feels well balanced when you use it. It should get er done!


Who the heck would order that saw and not want it?!! Maybe the guy ran out of funds between order and delivery?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Wood scrounging season is probably over for me this year. We had a good run, but snows finally on the ground and it’s supposed to get cold next week. In the 30s today so I decided to go work on cutting off the 10 cord stock pile and get it split and put it in the wood shed.

Of course side tracks always happen, and I just got done adding some sides to my wood cart. I’ve had that thing several years now and never noticed that it had stale pockets on it. We build a bed frame for the cabin the other day, so I had some wood scrap laying around that worked out quite nicely.

Time for lunch, and then I’ll go out and fire up the 372xp. Or maybe the ported MS361, but now that I think of it that saw was making a racket last time I ran it so maybe I better investigate that, which means I need to clear off the saw bench, so I better put that poulan 295 back together first.


----------



## LondonNeil

I feel like getting an air rifle to pop at a free squirrels. ... The ****ING bushy tailed rats have been Chewing holes in my high quality tarps and continually chewing the paracord I'm tieing it on to my stacks with! I've a4' wide stack along my garden fence, with a good slope to the top so once tarped the rain runs off well. Small clips hold the tarp and paracord ties it to the fence posts.... Except twice in as many weeks I've found the tarp on the ground and all my ties neatly severed.... Little ****ers.


----------



## GoldField

Logger nate said:


> My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.
> View attachment 1026386
> Deer know where their safe, lolView attachment 1026387


Have you used the 572 yet? If so, any thoughts?
Is that a 32" bar? Any thoughts?

I was thinking about that very same set up for some upcoming work I need to do, though maybe with a 28" bar. A few months ago, the Tsumura bars were difficult to find.

Just curious.


----------



## rarefish383

Some friends called and asked if I was still doing any tree work? I said I'd be over in a few minutes and take a look? If needed I have a good climber. Got there and it was 3 tall Fir trees. Shot a tag line up in them and dropped them one at a time. Took the Brush Bandit down by the fence where they wanted the chips. Brought my JD X540 over on the small landscape trailer, then hooked the trailer up on the X540. Once the tree hit the ground I pulled up next to it and loaded all the brush on the trailer. Each of the big trees took 4 loads, the smaller tree took 2-3. I had my daughter shoot a video of the last load, mostly because I wanted to see how long it took me to chip a load. Six minutes and 39 seconds. Sorry for the long video, feel free to stop it, you can only watch so many limbs go through a chipper.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

LondonNeil said:


> I feel like getting an air rifle to pop at a free squirrels. ... The ****ING bushy tailed rats have been Chewing holes in my high quality tarps and continually chewing the paracord I'm tieing it on to my stacks with! I've a4' wide stack along my garden fence, with a good slope to the top so once tarped the rain runs off well. Small clips hold the tarp and paracord ties it to the fence posts.... Except twice in as many weeks I've found the tarp on the ground and all my ties neatly severed.... Little ****ers.


I've been eyeballing a 22 cal airgun, but I never do it since I don't have any reason not to shoot real guns where I am. Lately the Smith&Wesson 586 no dash has been on squirrel duty, but I've whacked quite a few with the 10mm too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Remember this load of firewood my friend and me cut, some time ago,






Anyway, it was sunny 70 today and he came over this afternoon to help split it, so we got set up and started splitting it,






We rolled those big brutes right onto the splitters beam and fairly quickly filled the metal tote with some nice splits,






then got started filling my "self unloading" trailer,






With THAT full, I needed even more room, so I went for my snowmobile trailer, and we filled that too!






Soon we will be back to the woods, getting him a load too!

SR


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> They have been getting lots of pics of a bear in my neighborhood recently, mostly at night.
> 
> Recently, a 10 year old kid was attacked in CT in his backyard.
> 
> Black Bears have definitely been expanding their range in NY.


We've been seeing more around our area too. Have 2 up at camp in Pine Grove. Few farmers around my place have said they've seen tracks. I'm not terribly worried about them right now..
On the gun size thing. I get these emails with different gun and outdoor related articles. About once or twice a month there's a bear attack report, been a surprising many that have been killed with 10mm auto in the last few months. I figure it has more to do with being easier to shoot than one of the hand cannons that no one wants to shoot enough to be proficient with.


----------



## sean donato

Forgot to mention, I ended up doing less wood work then I wanted today. I donned my cloggers this morning after waking up, and realized they don't have rear pockets! Kinda shocked me. Front pockets were big enough to fit my wallet in, so off I went about my day. They are pretty hot to wear. The legs particularly. The fabric over your arse is super thin. I like the little vents in the legs. Between them and the thin back fabric they arnt too bad to wear. Didn't do any actual sawing today, but plenty of splitting and I can say, besides being a bit warm they are very comfortable and fit well. I got a medium size. I'm 5'9" 210 lbs. 34"x 32" pants normally, and these fit real well. So far I like them, besides missing a rear pocket. Well and a wedge pocket like my chaps have would have been nice too... im more likely to wear these then my chaps.


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I've been eyeballing a 22 cal airgun, but I never do it since I don't have any reason not to shoot real guns where I am. Lately the Smith&Wesson 586 no dash has been on squirrel duty, but I've whacked quite a few with the 10mm too.
> 
> View attachment 1026515


Them is the worst squirrels red and pine. They chew thru and on everything. I have a ton of fox black and gray squirrels around my place, never an issue but one of those in the pic above will do serious damage


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Ok, I’m gonna brag for a second. Decided to just grab the 460 rancher because it’s lightweight, and I’m just cutting off the pile out back. Cut a couple rounds and decided the chain needed touched up. Ever since I got my grinder, I’m just gone by my dads golden standard of swapping chains when they go full, and then grinding a whole pile when you run out. Today, I didn’t feel like pulling the chain off when it wasn’t really that dull, so I decided to just touch it up with a file. I don’t think I’ve filed a chain since I got my grinder so figured a little practice would be good. 

I’ve still got it


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> Them is the worst squirrels red and pine. They chew thru and on everything. I have a ton of fox black and gray squirrels around my place, never an issue but one of those in the pic above will do serious damage


I shoot every one that I see on my property


----------



## sean donato

Brufab said:


> Them is the worst squirrels red and pine. They chew thru and on everything. I have a ton of fox black and gray squirrels around my place, never an issue but one of those in the pic above will do serious damage


The f-ing chipmunks are the worst here. Chew your screens right out of the windows to get in the house. The dang squirrels ain't even that bad!


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Dang vermin, good thing I got my .17HMR .


Pretty useless on a bear.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ho
> How do you start your saw?


With his hand.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I'm Mass we only have little Black bears. I wouldn't want to have to deal with Brown bears this close to my house. I would probably have to buy a .44 magnum.


IMOP, black bears and brownies can each be just as aggressive as the other twords people. I think it all just depends on the particular bear. Each aggressive bear senerio is different. However, an aggressive bear incident often involves sows with cubs, a bear protecting its food, the smell of human food or trash, or the smell of meat in a hunters pack. Regardless though, you simply can not predict them!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP, black bears and brownies can each be just as aggressive as the other twords people. I think it all just depends on the particular bear. Each aggressive bear senerio is different. However, an aggressive bear incident often involves sows with cubs, a bear protecting its food, the smell of human food or trash, or the smell of meat in a hunters pack. Regardless though, you simply can not predict them!


Moose here are just as bad, except they are even more unpredictable. It’s always a safe bet that a bear will kill you, but moose almost seem to take pleasure is causing you pain and grief.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Black bears are not as big, strong, or mean as Brown Bears, but they are big and strong and you sure as heck do not want to be attacked by one (and it does occasionally happen).
> 
> A Black Bear can run 30 MPH and can climb. If you are in real good shape, and you track a deer (pushing hard) in the snow all day long, you can run it down, I have done it, but you will not catch up to a Black Bear, they just keep going.
> 
> Black Bears get much larger and stronger than a human. You do not want to get between Mom and her cubs or encounter a bad-tempered large male.


 A 150 pound two year old brown bear cub or sub adult black bear will tear the toughest of any man a new a**!  And do it easily! Both species are extremely fast and powerful!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Moose here are just as bad, except they are even more unpredictable. It’s always a safe bet that a bear will kill you, but moose almost seem to take pleasure is causing you pain and grief.


Roger that! Every year in Alaska and also probably Canada, more people are injured or killed by Moose than bear


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.
> View attachment 1026386
> Deer know where their safe, lolView attachment 1026387


That's a nice power saw!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I shoot every one that I see on my property


Good on ya!  Me too! They seem to love stuffing my attic and woodshed with piles of spruce cones. So I love shooting them with my .22! It's a good deal for both the squirrels and I!  Well actually, maybe not such a good deal for the squirrels!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Negative! He said his Mrs. Starts it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> I feel like getting an air rifle to pop at a free squirrels. ... The ****ING bushy tailed rats have been Chewing holes in my high quality tarps and continually chewing the paracord I'm tieing it on to my stacks with! I've a4' wide stack along my garden fence, with a good slope to the top so once tarped the rain runs off well. Small clips hold the tarp and paracord ties it to the fence posts.... Except twice in as many weeks I've found the tarp on the ground and all my ties neatly severed.... Little ****ers.


Take'em out!


----------



## turnkey4099

I may have made my last wooding trip for the year. Good rain Friday, a bit more today and more predicted off and on next week. I don't want to risk that badly rutted entry into my willow bush clearance project. I have around 8 cords willow still to put through the splitter plus around 11 cord of locust, maple and horse chestnut. Some of the locust was cut some 15 years ago!

Time to dry out the MS441 and MS193T. I'll keep the 362 ready to go, got a pile of locust limbs to cut up. Kinda miss not cutting any locust this year. My only source is some 25 miles away and with the price of fuel....


----------



## Logger nate

GoldField said:


> Have you used the 572 yet? If so, any thoughts?
> Is that a 32" bar? Any thoughts?
> 
> I was thinking about that very same set up for some upcoming work I need to do, though maybe with a 28" bar. A few months ago, the Tsumura bars were difficult to find.
> 
> Just curious.


Not that one but it is my 4th one. They are great! Ported they are my favorite saw of all current offerings, very user friendly, smooth, large clutch cover and chip flap for good chip clearance and directed down instead of back at operator, easier to get thrown chain back on, good torque, good air filtration, I like the fuel/oil caps, and have been very reliable, Yes 32”, pulls it great, I’m cutting soft wood. Tsumura are hard to find, that was the last 32” husky mount bar I’ve been able to find (Tsumura), they are good bars though.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

turnkey4099 said:


> I may have made my last wooding trip for the year. Good rain Friday, a bit more today and more predicted off and on next week. I don't want to risk that badly rutted entry into my willow bush clearance project. I have around 8 cords willow still to put through the splitter plus around 11 cord of locust, maple and horse chestnut. Some of the locust was cut some 15 years ago!
> 
> Time to dry out the MS441 and MS193T. I'll keep the 362 ready to go, got a pile of locust limbs to cut up. Kinda miss not cutting any locust this year. My only source is some 25 miles away and with the price of fuel....


25 miles? I wish I could find good wood that close. I go 25 miles in off the highway to my main spot right now.


----------



## 501Maico

A good friend who looks after and hunts my property got this bear a while back. He's an avid hunter in his 70's but this was his first time hunting bear. He shot it 10 minutes after sunup on the first day of the season. He was excited but a little bummed out because he enjoys the anticipation and woods time. I gave him some help getting it to his truck and loading it up.

View attachment 1026633


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> Forgot to mention, I ended up doing less wood work then I wanted today. I donned my cloggers this morning after waking up, and realized they don't have rear pockets! Kinda shocked me. Front pockets were big enough to fit my wallet in, so off I went about my day. They are pretty hot to wear. The legs particularly. The fabric over your arse is super thin. I like the little vents in the legs. Between them and the thin back fabric they arnt too bad to wear. Didn't do any actual sawing today, but plenty of splitting and I can say, besides being a bit warm they are very comfortable and fit well. I got a medium size. I'm 5'9" 210 lbs. 34"x 32" pants normally, and these fit real well. So far I like them, besides missing a rear pocket. Well and a wedge pocket like my chaps have would have been nice too... im more likely to wear these then my chaps.



Send the company an email, telling them what you like and don't like. Help their product development. They might send you a voucher or freebie in return, and the future design of Cloggers might be more useful for everyone.


----------



## GoldField

Logger nate said:


> Not that one but it is my 4th one. They are great! Ported they are my favorite saw of all current offerings, very user friendly, smooth, large clutch cover and chip flap for good chip clearance and directed down instead of back at operator, easier to get thrown chain back on, good torque, good air filtration, I like the fuel/oil caps, and have been very reliable, Yes 32”, pulls it great, I’m cutting soft wood. Tsumura are hard to find, that was the last 32” husky mount bar I’ve been able to find (Tsumura), they are good bars though.


There's nothing like having a professional review their tools of the trade.
Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Squareground3691

Logger nate said:


> My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.
> View attachment 1026386
> Deer know where their safe, lolView attachment 1026387


Ur not gonna want to put that saw down.


----------



## Marine5068

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I've been eyeballing a 22 cal airgun, but I never do it since I don't have any reason not to shoot real guns where I am. Lately the Smith&Wesson 586 no dash has been on squirrel duty, but I've whacked quite a few with the 10mm too.
> 
> View attachment 1026515


I know you guys like guns, but let's try to keep this page about scrounging firewood as it is that.
Thanks.


----------



## bob kern

GrizG said:


> I have a 629 Back Packer... 3" barrel. I've taken whitetail with it. 1911 is for social work.


Social work.... I love it.


----------



## Marine5068

Logger nate said:


> My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.
> View attachment 1026386
> Deer know where their safe, lolView attachment 1026387


Nice saw set-up


----------



## rarefish383

501Maico said:


> A good friend who looks after and hunts my property got this bear a while back. He's an avid hunter in his 70's but this was his first time hunting bear. He shot it 10 minutes after sunup on the first day of the season. He was excited but a little bummed out because he enjoys the anticipation and woods time. I gave him some help getting it to his truck and loading it up.
> 
> View attachment 1026633


I think I saw that guy on Americas Most Wanted? Or, he was wearing the same mask.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Marine5068 said:


> I know you guys like guns, but let's try to keep this page about scrounging firewood as it is that.
> Thanks.


 Well, you would like them too, IF Mr. blackface would let you have some! lol

SR


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Moose here are just as bad, except they are even more unpredictable. It’s always a safe bet that a bear will kill you, but moose almost seem to take pleasure is causing you pain and grief.


Especially if mom has a young one by her side.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> Social work.... I love it.


Especially with Hydra Shocks


----------



## JimR

Here is how you chip brush with a 3pth setup on a 20 - 25% incline. Put your forks on and lift the front end up. No fear of oil shortage for the motor.


----------



## JimR

Over the past week my pile keeps growing with Beech tree logs. I did however cut up some of it yesterday.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Ok, I’m gonna brag for a second. Decided to just grab the 460 rancher because it’s lightweight, and I’m just cutting off the pile out back. Cut a couple rounds and decided the chain needed touched up. Ever since I got my grinder, I’m just gone by my dads golden standard of swapping chains when they go full, and then grinding a whole pile when you run out. Today, I didn’t feel like pulling the chain off when it wasn’t really that dull, so I decided to just touch it up with a file. I don’t think I’ve filed a chain since I got my grinder so figured a little practice would be good.
> 
> I’ve still got it
> 
> View attachment 1026553


If you're round filing? Nice ribbon's! Nice ribbon's indeed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I've been eyeballing a 22 cal airgun, but I never do it since I don't have any reason not to shoot real guns where I am. Lately the Smith&Wesson 586 no dash has been on squirrel duty, but I've whacked quite a few with the 10mm too.
> 
> View attachment 1026515


Nice squirrel! Thats a toad!  Looks like it could go All-time Boone and Crockett!


----------



## sean donato

SimonHS said:


> Send the company an email, telling them what you like and don't like. Help their product development. They might send you a voucher or freebie in return, and the future design of Cloggers might be more useful for everyone.


I got the older version because they were on sale, I think they have a 2.0 version out or in the works. I'll have to look at their site again and if not I'll drop them a line. 


JimR said:


> Over the past week my pile keeps growing with Beech tree logs. I did however cut up some of it yesterday.


Better get that Beech cut up. I had a nice beech log I was using foe timing chains, set up off the ground about 3 feet, that went to crap in under a year. I was pretty ticked off about it. One of my more favorite woods to burn. Not necessarily split, it's wavy grain as all get out, but it burns great.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you're round filing? Nice ribbon's! Nice ribbon's indeed!


Yes, round file. I have messed with square filing some, but not enough to be good at it. That’s a winter project one of these days to learn to do it right, but not until I get a heated shop.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Marine5068 said:


> I know you guys like guns, but let's try to keep this page about scrounging firewood as it is that.
> Thanks.


In a thread with almost 80k post, I’m sure it’s wondered from the main topic many times in the last 8 years.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> I got the older version because they were on sale, I think they have a 2.0 version out or in the works. I'll have to look at their site again and if not I'll drop them a line.
> 
> Better get that Beech cut up. I had a nice beech log I was using foe timing chains, set up off the ground about 3 feet, that went to crap in under a year. I was pretty ticked off about it. One of my more favorite woods to burn. Not necessarily split, it's wavy grain as all get out, but it burns great.


I'm cutting a lot of it up today before the rain comes. It is lunchtime right now. I love my 2020 550XP.


----------



## JimR

Logger nate said:


> My new winter falling saw, XS 572 xpgw.
> View attachment 1026386
> Deer know where their safe, lolView attachment 1026387


Nice saw. Deer around me are the same way. Sometimes I get the feeling they are watching me. Many times driving off the woodlot on my tractor I see does hanging out watching me. Deer season is coming.


----------



## terryrichardson10

Muffler I made for my Ms 661


----------



## pdqdl

Marine5068 said:


> I know you guys like guns, but let's try to keep this page about scrounging firewood as it is that.
> Thanks.





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> In a thread with almost 80k post, I’m sure it’s wondered from the main topic many times in the last 8 years.



Yes, this thread often runs off topic, much to the general approval of most members. I think, however, that enduring conversations about hunting and guns ought to be in their own thread. In fact, I started one just for that purpose. It's a sticky, too, so you should always be able to find it in the future.

*Post your hunting pictures here**!** (click the link)*

Now you have no reason worry about being off topic, 'cause hunting IS the topic. Try to remember that some folks don't like hunting, guns, and images of dead critters. Others just wish to stay on topic.


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Yes, round file. I have messed with square filing some, but not enough to be good at it. That’s a winter project one of these days to learn to do it right, but not until I get a heated shop.


It’s actually not as hard as people make it out to be some practice and angle consistency you’ll get there. Hand job lol


----------



## svk

You’re going down a dangerous slope if you’re going to start editing and moderating only some off-topic posts in this thread… JMHO


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> 25 miles? I wish I could find good wood that close. I go 25 miles in off the highway to my main spot right now.



My closest one was only 2 miles. A neighbor had some dead black locust. Got around 5 cord out of there. My willow bush project is 3.5 miles. Nice as I can decide to go cutting and be there in 5 minutes.


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> You’re going down a dangerous slope if you’re going to start editing and moderating only some off-topic posts in this thread… JMHO


Tru dat. Been on the thread since it's inception. If there's stuff I don't like I don't go crying to someone. I just pull up my big boy pants and scroll on by.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Tru dat. Been on the thread since it's inception. If there's stuff I don't like I don't go crying to someone. I just pull up my big boy pants and scroll on by.


Exactly.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> You’re going down a dangerous slope if you’re going to start editing and moderating only some off-topic posts in this thread… JMHO





farmer steve said:


> Tru dat. Been on the thread since it's inception. If there's stuff I don't like I don't go crying to someone. I just pull up my big boy pants and scroll on by.



Good people hang out on this thread and talk about all sorts of interesting things, with good humour. And it always comes back to wood scrounging.

Starting a separate hunting thread will diminish this thread. I'll be sorry to see the range of topics narrow.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Squareground3691 said:


> It’s actually not as hard as people make it out to be some practice and angle consistency you’ll get there. Hand job lol


I know it’s doable, I’ve just not sat down and done it. Starting with a square tooth chain would probably be good too


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

SimonHS said:


> Good people hang out on this thread and talk about all sorts of interesting things, with good humour. And it always comes back to wood scrounging.
> 
> Starting a separate hunting thread will diminish this thread. I'll be sorry to see the range of topics narrow.


Something tells me that the topic will still come up on this thread.


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Something tells me that the topic will still come up on this thread.


Ya think. Lol


----------



## svk

Well I’m four years ahead at my cabin and a year ahead at my house. I really don’t plan to pick up a chainsaw except for incidental storm clean up between now and the time that they log behind my cabin next year. I guess I don’t have much to contribute to the next 10 months then.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> Well I’m four years ahead at my cabin and a year ahead at my house. I really don’t plan to pick up a chainsaw except for incidental storm clean up between now and the time that they log behind my cabin next year. I guess I don’t have much to contribute to the next 10 months then.


I’m in the same boat. Snow is coming down, so I’m just cutting off the pile till spring. I enjoy the chat, busy if they are going to keep deleting my post, I have nothing to do here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Yes, round file. I have messed with square filing some, but not enough to be good at it. That’s a winter project one of these days to learn to do it right, but not until I get a heated shop.


IMOP. Thats nice looking saw waste regardless. Sharp! 

If you're going to try your hand at tuning your chains with a square file? I would suggest investing in a square chisel grinder! It will make learning the technique of square filing much easier, faster, and more efficient buy learning how to touch up a square ground chain before strictly square tuning by hand. Square tuning by hand file is almost like an art, and to get proficient at it. Takes a lot of time and practice! Its nothing like round filing!  Trust me on this one! A lot of Pro's claim to be really good at it. In all actuality, Most are ok at it and only a few are really good! You'll know how good you are at it when you compare you square grind tune and your square file tune in the wood itself! 

I'm not trying to tell you what to do. I'm just giving you my opinion and offering a little piece of professional advice! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP. Thats nice looking saw waste regardless. Sharp!
> 
> If you're going to try your hand at tuning your chains with a square file? I would suggest investing in a square chisel grinder! It will make learning the technique of square filing much easier, faster, and more efficient buy learning how to touch up a square ground chain before strictly square tuning by hand. Square tuning by hand file is almost like an art, and to get proficient at it. Takes a lot of time and practice! Its nothing like round filing!  Trust me on this one! A lot of Pro's claim to be really good at it. In all actuality, Most are ok at it and only a few are really good! You'll know how good you are at it when you compare you square grind tune and your square file tune in the wood itself!
> 
> I'm not trying to tell you what to do. I'm just giving you my opinion and offering a little piece of professional advice!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I appreciate that!

We better get back on topic though


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> It’s actually not as hard as people make it out to be some practice and angle consistency you’ll get there. Hand job lol


 Looks pretty good IMOP, but I see a bit of a beek in your side plate! Just saying.

Do you beek the side plate of every cutter on both sides of the chain with the same uniform consistency? How about top plate angles? How does you hand tune compare to you grind in the wood?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I appreciate that!
> 
> We better get back on topic though


We are definitely on topic! Tuning a saw chain has everything to do with scrounging fire wood. If it doesn't? It frick'n should!


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Well I’m four years ahead at my cabin and a year ahead at my house. I really don’t plan to pick up a chainsaw except for incidental storm clean up between now and the time that they log behind my cabin next year. I guess I don’t have much to contribute to the next 10 months then.





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m in the same boat. Snow is coming down, so I’m just cutting off the pile till spring. I enjoy the chat, busy if they are going to keep deleting my post, I have nothing to do here.


Agreed. I'm pretty well caught up on firewood and starting a few remodeling projects. Maybe if I get a wheelbarrow load of OSB and 2x4 scraps I'll snap a couple pics and post them for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> We are definitely on topic! Tuning a saw chain has everything to do with scrounging fire wood. If it doesn't? It frick'n should!


Well, in that case, so does bear protection lol.

Here are some photos from last time I did play with square filing. I learned in a hurry you can't have the rakers as low as you can with round filing


----------



## pdqdl

svk said:


> You’re going down a dangerous slope if you’re going to start editing and moderating only some off-topic posts in this thread… JMHO



No doubt about that. Let's just keep the dead critters off this thread, ok?




svk said:


> @pdqdl Please don’t bother moving any more of my posts over to the new thread. Just delete them if they’re a problem. Thank you.



Done. In fact, I'm restoring as much as I can. Pissing off a few folks isn't as bad as doing it to everyone.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, in that case, so does bear protection lol.
> 
> Here are some photos from last time I did play with square filing. I learned in a hurry you can't have the rakers as low as you can with round filing
> 
> View attachment 1026829
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026830


Ok im going to critique your square hand tuning, and please don't take offense. This is simply just "my opinion" 

You have way way to much beek in your side plate and your rakers are extremely low and flat. Not at the proper angle they should be. It almost looks as if you took a very agressive or large bastard file or maybe even a small grinder to them! A small flat raker file is all that is needed. Im guessing that chain is very hungry and grabs hold to a stop and/or chatters a lot? 

Your top and side plates need to meet at the very outside corner of the cutter to stay sharp the longest and cut the smoothest.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks pretty good IMOP, but I see a bit of a beek in your side plate! Just saying.
> 
> Do you beek the side plate of every cutter on both sides of the chain with the same uniform consistency? How about top plate angles? How does you hand tune compare to you grind in the wood?





Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks pretty good IMOP, but I see a bit of a beek in your side plate! Just saying.
> 
> Do you beek the side plate of every cutter on both sides of the chain with the same uniform consistency? How about top plate angles? How does you hand tune compare to you grind in the wood?


Yea just try to stay consistent with each tooth, obvious the grinder gonna be more accurate in all aspects, but I try to be diligent as possible with angles and uniformity when hand filing always fun trying new techniques to make a better cutter .


----------



## MustangMike

Enough, Enough, Enough!

If all the off-topic stuff was deleted from this thread, you would lose half the posters and 3/4 of the posts.

You moved my post that was a joke about bear scat, there were no pics of dead animals (or dead hikers), so WHY!!!

The vast majority of folks on this thread are good with the variety of topics (and actually like it that way), so:

1) Why don't you just re-name the thread (Scrounging Firewood and other stuff),

2) Or relocate those who object to a crying towel thread.

I want to see the results of what folk's harvest on this thread, and the vast majority of posters here would agree with that, so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Enough, Enough, Enough!
> 
> If all the off-topic stuff was deleted from this thread, you would lose half the posters and 3/4 of the posts.
> 
> You moved my post that was a joke about bear scat, there were no pics of dead animals (or dead hikers), so WHY!!!
> 
> The vast majority of folks on this thread are good with the variety of topics (and actually like it that way), so:
> 
> 1) Why don't you just re-name the thread (Scrounging Firewood and other stuff),
> 
> 2) Or relocate those who object to a crying towel thread.
> 
> I want to see the results of what folk's harvest on this thread, and the vast majority of posters here would agree with that, so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.


Agreed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea just try to stay consistent with each tooth, obvious the grinder gonna be more accurate in all aspects, but I try to be diligent as possible with angles and uniformity when hand filing always fun trying new techniques to make a better cutter .


I definitely get that!


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, square filing is not that difficult, but folks that are not a little ambidextrous may have their problems, as I do the cutters on one side right-handed and the other side left-handed.

Try to get your angles right, always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth and try to stroke straight.

I do one side of the chain, then flip the saw 180* and do the other side.

After a while, your file will just fit to your chain like a hand in a glove.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> IMO, square filing is not that difficult, but folks that are not a little ambidextrous may have their problems, as I do the cutters on one side right-handed and the other side left-handed.
> 
> Try to get your angles right, always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth and try to stroke straight.
> 
> I do one side of the chain, then flip the saw 180* and do the other side.
> 
> After a while, your file will just fit to your chain like a hand in a glove.


This is the same way that I round file, so it’s more of a issue of sitting down and practicing. Figured I just need to file a chain and wear it out till I get it right


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I've seen some fallers square file darn near as good and uniform as a square grinder! Obviously not as exactly uniform as grinder but close. Their chains also stayed sharp just as long and cut just as fast as if ground. They would square file the entire chain and never used a grinder. I'm not at that level of square filing. Not yet anyways!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've seen some fallers square file darn near as good and uniform as a square grinder! Obviously not as exactly uniform as grinder but close. Their chains also stayed sharp just as long and cut just as fast as if ground. They would square file the entire chain and never used a grinder. I'm not at that level of square filing. Not yet anyways!


It’s funny how with square filing the general consensus is that the grinder is better, but with round filing the opposite seems to be the normal view.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> IMO, square filing is not that difficult, but folks that are not a little ambidextrous may have their problems, as I do the cutters on one side right-handed and the other side left-handed.
> 
> Try to get your angles right, always make sure the corner of the file is in the corner of the tooth and try to stroke straight.
> 
> I do one side of the chain, then flip the saw 180* and do the other side.
> 
> After a while, your file will just fit to your chain like a hand in a glove.


I can only square file with my right hand. I can't do it with both hands! Im not that ambidextrous. Wish I could! I can round file with either hand, but that ain't saying much!


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> In a thread with almost 80k post, I’m sure it’s wondered from the main topic many times in the last 8 years.


No doubt this thread wanders with the seasons, now that it's hunting season there will be plenty of guns and hunting along with the firewood. No complaints here as it's all enjoyable to me.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks pretty good IMOP, but I see a bit of a beek in your side plate! Just saying.
> 
> Do you beek the side plate of every cutter on both sides of the chain with the same uniform consistency? How about top plate angles? How does you hand tune compare to you grind in the wood?


Do you take the gullet out of square ground chain or leave it in , many have different opinions on the subject


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> It’s actually not as hard as people make it out to be some practice and angle consistency you’ll get there. Hand job lol


Looks like how my round filed chains turn out
I'm pretty new to filing and getting better each time.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I can only square file with my right hand. I can't do it with both hands! Im not that ambidextrous. Wish I could! I can round file with either hand, but that ain't saying much!


Yea square filing with both hands is a tough task for sure , My favorite files are Vallorbe square or round


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It’s funny how with square filing the general consensus is that the grinder is better, but with round filing the opposite seems to be the normal view.


I agree! I can definitely tune a round chain with a file much better than any round grinder I've ever used. However, why would I use a round grinder when I have a square grinder?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Do you take the gullet out of square ground chain or leave it in , many have different opinions on the subject


Yes most definitely! As much as I can. Sometimes I'll let one go a bit to long before removing the gullets but I try not to. A shallow gullet will slow your cut regardless how sharp the cutters are. Shallow gullet's catch kerf waste big time! I don't care what anyone says! Its been proven! 


Squareground3691 said:


> Yea square filing with both hands is a tough task for sure , My favorite files are Vallorbe square or round


Oberg made great square files, but they are out if business!


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Well I’m four years ahead at my cabin and a year ahead at my house. I really don’t plan to pick up a chainsaw except for incidental storm clean up between now and the time that they log behind my cabin next year. I guess I don’t have much to contribute to the next 10 months then.


I like your posts! Some clip art firewood will do just fine Sometimes hard to find the guys in threads, basically scrounging and good morning are my fav threads, made some good real life friends out of the deal and quite a few 'face cords' of knowledge, had to add the face cord to stay on topic


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> Enough, Enough, Enough!
> If all the off-topic stuff was deleted from this thread, you would lose half the posters and 3/4 of the posts.
> You moved my post that was a joke about bear scat, there were no pics of dead animals (or dead hikers), so WHY!!!
> The vast majority of folks on this thread are good with the variety of topics (and actually like it that way), so:
> 1) Why don't you just re-name the thread (Scrounging Firewood and other stuff),
> 2) Or relocate those who object to a crying towel thread.
> 
> I want to see the results of what folk's harvest on this thread, and the vast majority of posters here would agree with that, so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.



Hey! Nobody's perfect. It's not like I come here looking for trouble. I was responding to a plethora of reports.
I've been busy fixing my mistakes, your stuff has been left alone. It's not always easy to handle these reports, but I try to listen to the membership.

Consider the name change done! That will settle a lot of future problems. If you guys don't like it, you can blame MMike.

(With respect to your bear-scat post, when I delete an offensive post, I generally delete all references to it. In your particular case, I had a report on that particular post. So I had reasons, just not perhaps good enough to survive a good reconsideration of the action taken.)


----------



## H-Ranch

In before the lock!


Saw the neighbor walking on the road this morning and he mentioned that he wanted a few of the the large rounds from the windfall oak. So I took the 441 with the 25" bar and made 14... uhhh... I mean 12 rounds. Had to cut the last one from both sides with a little start to root flare a couple feet from ground level.


----------



## sean donato

Dang, we poked the hornets nest! Wood shed row three, nearly full. This is the 2 cord row. Everything behind it is a bit over, and everything in front will be a bit under. Should have the shed up to approximately 5 cord. Its kinda hard to figure out exactly. The floor of the shed taper down to the back, and the roof tapers up. I do nice stacks till I hit the rafters, then stack the next row, then toss on top till it hits the roof.
I had to take a break from the pile and clean up around my bucking and splitting area. Got a fire going and burned all the punky stuff I could before the rain set in. Got the splitter moved in close to the shed. Not my preferred spot for it, but I need room to drag logs out of the back of the pile. That Poplar from the neighbor has the pile out in front of the house. I still have a load from my parents place to get, and I need to get ahold of my logging buddy and get a time to get with home to grab a few load of logs from him.


----------



## bob kern

sean donato said:


> I got the older version because they were on sale, I think they have a 2.0 version out or in the works. I'll have to look at their site again and if not I'll drop them a line.
> 
> Better get that Beech cut up. I had a nice beech log I was using foe timing chains, set up off the ground about 3 feet, that went to crap in under a year. I was pretty ticked off about it. One of my more favorite woods to burn. Not necessarily split, it's wavy grain as all get out, but it burns great.


I love beech. Great burn like you say and almost no mess.


----------



## pdqdl

I've never touched beech. It doesn't grow much around here; I've only found one beech tree in all my years of tree service.
That being said, it was a magnificent tree. I don't know why there aren't more of them.

On the other hand, some of you guys have never burned any Osage orange. Now that's some firewood!


----------



## LondonNeil

WTF! Someone's messed with the thread title!!


----------



## pdqdl

MustangMike said:


> Why don't you just re-name the thread (Scrounging Firewood and other stuff),



HE done it! 

I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


----------



## sean donato

pdqdl said:


> HE done it!
> 
> I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


We thank you kindly for your services.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Exactly.


----------



## sean donato

pdqdl said:


> I've never touched beech. It doesn't grow much around here; I've only found one beech tree in all my years of tree service.
> That being said, it was a magnificent tree. I don't know why there aren't more of them.
> 
> On the other hand, some of you guys have never burned any Osage orange. Now that's some firewood!


Wouldn't know it if I saw it. Don't think it's a native to the north east.


----------



## pdqdl

My impression of the only one I've seen was that it was much like a white oak, but with extra muscles.


----------



## Vtrombly

Wow I was about 20 pages back. Thanks @MustangMike for taking care of the topic problem. Yesterday went to see @Brufab for the afternoon and chat and pick up some firewood it was greatly appreciated and I got to spend time with him and his dad. Today I got it stacked and split and the weekend blew by. Great fall colors on our drive so a great fall weekend.


----------



## sean donato

pdqdl said:


> My impression of the only one I've seen was that it was much like a white oak, but with extra muscles.


I meant the Osage orange not the Beech lol. They grow like weeds around here.
It's got a fun twisty grain to it, unlike oak. I prefer oak for burn wood, just because it's easier to split.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

pdqdl said:


> HE done it!
> 
> I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


I find the posts from most all the others on this thread interesting and enjoyable to read. Especially a lot of the "off topic" stuff that has to do with lifestyles and hobbies. There are folks on this thread from clear across the other side of the planet! As mentioned just a bit ago. It always comes back to the "scrounge". I'm not mad at you. I'm just donating my two cents.


----------



## pdqdl

Hot!

Osage orange burns hot enough to melt down the occasional wood stove.


----------



## bob kern

pdqdl said:


> I've never touched beech. It doesn't grow much around here; I've only found one beech tree in all my years of tree service.
> That being said, it was a magnificent tree. I don't know why there aren't more of them.
> 
> On the other hand, some of you guys have never burned any Osage orange. Now that's some firewood!


Osage is near the best.


----------



## Brufab

pdqdl said:


> HE done it!
> 
> I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


Thanks pdqdl! Once hunting season over it will be back to 90% firewood


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> No doubt about that. Let's just keep the dead critters off this thread, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done. In fact, I'm restoring as much as I can. Pissing off a few folks isn't as bad as doing it to everyone.


So now that the thread title change has happened are dead critter pics okay.

Maybe not jumping the "gun"(  ) in the first place would be a good idea. Most the normals in this thread have let you as well as others(including the owners)know where we stand on other topics being discussed here. It's one of the most popular threads on this site, and if the general consensus is that the topics are fine(which to me is proven to be true by the number of replies folks get on the seemingly "offensive" posts), then what's the problem.


pdqdl said:


> I've never touched beech. It doesn't grow much around here; I've only found one beech tree in all my years of tree service.
> That being said, it was a magnificent tree. I don't know why there aren't more of them.
> 
> On the other hand, some of you guys have never burned any Osage orange. Now that's some firewood!


Let's stay on topic .


pdqdl said:


> I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


Name calling is not acceptable here on AS, but in this instance I'm going to just give you a "verbal" warning.


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> So now that the thread title change has happened are dead critter pics okay.



I'll ask management.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> I'll ask management.


It's been done for many yrs, it's nothing new here.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> So now that the thread title change has happened are dead critter pics okay.
> 
> Maybe not jumping the "gun"(  ) in the first place would be a good idea. Most the normals in this thread have let you as well as others(including the owners)know where we stand on other topics being discussed here. It's one of the most popular threads on this site, and if the general consensus is that the topics are fine(which to me is proven to be true by the number of replies folks get on the seemingly "offensive" posts), then what's the problem.
> 
> Let's stay on topic .
> 
> Name calling is not acceptable here on AS, but in this instance I'm going to just give you a "verbal" warning.


----------



## Philbert

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It’s funny how with square filing the general consensus is that the grinder is better, but with round filing the opposite seems to be the normal view.


I think that it has more to do with the initial shaping of the cutters. Round chain comes that way from the factory. 

While you can buy some factory square ground chain, a lot of guys convert it from round, then square file to sharpen. 

With the cost of some double bevel files being 12 times that of round chainsaw files (!!!!!!!!!!!!), it is expensive and time consuming to use a file to convert. But Silvey and Simington grinders are pricy, even used. 

I am watching this thread with interest:





I can square grind with my round grinder


I've been round filing for a long time and heating my house with wood. I love it so much its turned into a hobby. Square grinding was expensive for me to get into so I made my own jig and I can get a desireable square grind. The top plate and side plate angles are easily and fully adjustable...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert (and other stuff)


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> It's been done for many yrs, it's nothing new here.



I know that. It is new management, though. I'm just the hey-boy, here.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> I know that. It is new management, though.


Tell them to contact me and I'll take care of the heavy lifting, and possibly saying things that might offend.


pdqdl said:


> I'm just the hey-boy, here.


We've know that...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

pdqdl said:


> I know that. It is new management, though. I'm just the hey-boy, here.


Sounds like you're the cross between a messenger and some strapped to a whipping post!


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say, "please don't bother doing that!"

Pics of "scrounging of nature's bounty" have been posted for a good while much to the enjoyment of the vast majority of folks on this site. Sometimes there are pictures of critters that don't live near you (that are fascinating to see).

Let's face it, there are some folks out there that would get upset if I posted pictures of my vegetable garden harvesting, because I'm killing plants!

Most of the folks on this site are outdoorsmen who appreciate all the stuff that is posted. (Women are also welcome, did not mean to leave anyone out!).

Let's just carry on unless there are things really over the line and THANK YOU VERY MUCH for making the title change. It should make things easier to stay compliant.


----------



## MustangMike

Calm down Chipper, it was really nice of them to agree to the title change.

Let's not look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## pdqdl

Many of the most reviled of our members have been moderators. There ain't no way of pleasing everyone. I'd name names, but that would be worthy of a report and subsequent deletion.

I think I was selected for this job on account of my thick skin and relative lack of popularity. It certainly wasn't because I was the charismatic leader of any forum.


----------



## pdqdl

chipper1 said:


> Tell them to contact me and I'll take care of the heavy lifting, and possibly saying things that might offend.
> 
> We've know that...






C'mon now. Be nice. I didn't say I was a _helpless_ hey-boy. 
I still got plenty of arrows in the quiver, should a likely target pop up, beggin' to be shot.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Calm down Chipper, it was really nice of them to agree to the title change.
> 
> Let's not look a gift horse in the mouth!


I am calm, actually quite chipper.
It's been a great weekend, and leading up to a great week.


----------



## MustangMike

Philbert said:


> I think that it has more to do with the initial shaping of the cutters. Round chain comes that way from the factory.
> 
> While you can buy some factory square ground chain, a lot of guys convert it from round, then square file to sharpen.
> 
> With the cost of some double bevel files being 12 times that of round chainsaw files (!!!!!!!!!!!!), it is expensive and time consuming to use a file to convert. But Silvey and Simington grinders are pricy, even used.
> 
> I am watching this thread with interest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can square grind with my round grinder
> 
> 
> I've been round filing for a long time and heating my house with wood. I love it so much its turned into a hobby. Square grinding was expensive for me to get into so I made my own jig and I can get a desireable square grind. The top plate and side plate angles are easily and fully adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert (and other stuff)


I have often converted round (full chisel) to square. You don't have to "go crazy" with it.

If you get the angles right, and the corner of the file in the corner of the tooth, you can convert it a little at a time (start with the corner) and it will cut just great (like a goofy filed tooth). Subsequent filing will convert the rest of the tooth soon enough.

Some folks try to do too much at once, which often just makes it more difficult to get it right.

"Fatigue" is the enemy, try to avoid it and just do a little at a time.


----------



## chipper1

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 1026945
> 
> 
> Cmon now. I didn't say I was a helpless hey-boy. I still got plenty of arrows in the quiver, should a likely target pop up, beggin' to be shot.


Now you want to talk about shooting .


----------



## pdqdl

Yeah, but that falls under "stuff", does it not?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I have often converted round (full chisel) to square. You don't have to "go crazy" with it.
> 
> If you get the angles right, and the corner of the file in the corner of the tooth, you can convert it a little at a time (start with the corner) and it will cut just great (like a goofy filed tooth). Subsequent filing will convert the rest of the tooth soon enough.
> 
> Some folks try to do too much at once, which often just makes it more difficult to get it right.
> 
> "Fatigue" is the enemy, try to avoid it and just do a little at a time.


 So finesse and no fatigue is key when using a file? I like it! I've never converted round to square myself. Though I've often thought it wood be easy to do with a grinder, and like you said. A little at a time. Makes sense to me!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Enough, Enough, Enough!
> 
> If all the off-topic stuff was deleted from this thread, you would lose half the posters and 3/4 of the posts.
> 
> You moved my post that was a joke about bear scat, there were no pics of dead animals (or dead hikers), so WHY!!!
> 
> The vast majority of folks on this thread are good with the variety of topics (and actually like it that way), so:
> 
> 1) Why don't you just re-name the thread (Scrounging Firewood and other stuff),
> 
> 2) Or relocate those who object to a crying towel thread.
> 
> I want to see the results of what folk's harvest on this thread, and the vast majority of posters here would agree with that, so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.


The bear scat post was honestly the best thing I’ve read on this thread in months. Still LMAO


----------



## Philbert

pdqdl said:


> Many of the most reviled of our members have been moderators. There ain't no way of pleasing everyone. I'd name names, but that would be worthy of a report and subsequent deletion.
> 
> I think I was selected for this job on account of my thick skin and relative lack of popularity. It certainly wasn't because I was the charismatic leader of any forum.


These sites don’t work without moderators. Thank you. 

(I hope that you at least get some extra A.S. stickers for all your effort!). 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The bear scat post was honestly the best thing I’ve read on this thread in months. Still LMAO


Lots of ways folks could read that!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Obviously I don’t own the site and I’m not a moderator anymore so my opinion really doesn’t matter. But I don’t see why tasteful harvest pictures wouldn’t be allowed? If there’s excessive blood, guts hanging out, etc nobody wants to see that anyway. But a good clean harvest photo should be fine IMHO.

Unless someone is a vegan, they’ve got no business telling us what we should or shouldn’t do with game animals that have been legally taken. I can guarantee you that my harvested game is treated better than the hamburger you get from the store.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Lots of ways folks could read that!
> 
> Philbert


I don’t see how anybody could read that and not understand it was a joke?


----------



## MustangMike

I think you guys are on different wavelengths!

I think he was joking about how you said you liked the post about "sh**"!


----------



## svk

Maybe?


----------



## svk

Speaking of “other stuff”


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> The bear scat post was honestly the best thing I’ve read on this thread in months.





Philbert said:


> Lots of ways folks could read that!





svk said:


> I don’t see how anybody could read that and not understand it was a joke?


Someone jumping in could read that and think that thread content is so poor, that bear poop is an improvement!

No offense intended towards you or Mike. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> I can only square file with my right hand. I can't do it with both hands! Im not that ambidextrous. Wish I could! I can round file with either hand, but that ain't saying much!



If you ae filing with the saw in a vise, put it in upside down and then you can file both sides right handed.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

turnkey4099 said:


> If you ae filing with the saw in a vise, put it in upside down and then you can file both sides right handed.


Well that's brilliant and I never would have thought of that in a million years.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I was going to say, "please don't bother doing that!"
> 
> Pics of "scrounging of nature's bounty" have been posted for a good while much to the enjoyment of the vast majority of folks on this site. Sometimes there are pictures of critters that don't live near you (that are fascinating to see).
> 
> Let's face it, there are some folks out there that would get upset if I posted pictures of my vegetable garden harvesting, because I'm killing plants!
> 
> Most of the folks on this site are outdoors men who appreciate all the stuff that is posted. (Women are also welcome, did not mean to leave anyone out!).
> 
> Let's just carry on unless there are things really over the line and THANK YOU VERY MUCH for making the title change. It should make things easier to stay compliant.


but they still won't move What's For Dinner from Off Topic to the Cooking Forum! 

well, over on the 'you know where' thread... there are some, of late, interesting animal pix!!! one is animals having fun!!!  and another one is a kitty having dinner... upside down, and inside out! 

no complaints about _'the new management'_... they seem to look convieniently the other way when the edge (Rules) gets pushed.... 

and i am ok with that! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Black bears are not as big, strong, or mean as Brown Bears, but they are big and strong and you sure as heck do not want to be attacked by one (and it does occasionally happen).*Black Bears get much larger and stronger than a human. You do not want to get between Mom and her cubs or encounter a bad-tempered large male.*


now there is an understatement!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A few thoughts on bears:
> 
> Black bears can get huge but rarely do you see one that will be more than 200 lbs in the wild.
> 
> *I wouldn’t want to mess with a bear of any size.*


nor me either! never seen a story about an attack with a happy ending! one way or another, the attacked looses....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Crossbow should solve in town coyote problems nicely


down here the rule is air gun or propellant regarding in town use. with .500 air guns... well, u get the picture....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The Mustang had an occasional miss, and I was thinking (old school thinking) that the plugs were relatively new and should be working fine.
> 
> Then I get an engine code and realize it is the Ignition coils. So, I order a set made by TRQ that are supposed to have a hotter spark that will provide better performance and fuel mileage. Gotta say, they made a heck of a difference from the old coils, the car runs smooth but feels like an animal!
> 
> For those who don't know my 2006 Mustang GT has Eagle Crank, Rods and Pistons (strokes it from 4.6 to 4.9 Ltr), a Whipple Twin Screw Intercooled SC, Magnaflow Cats, JBA Mufflers, etc., etc, so she puts out north of 550 Hp. Ford Performance did the tune for the Whipples back then, so they are 50 State emissions legal! The 4.6 liter was the first V-8 in the Mustang to have 3 valves and variable cam timing, so it makes the most of its small size.


 i watched an episode of _Rust Valley Restorations_ last nite, end of the Dream of Fields! they took an eV Mustang out to the track and put it thru it's paces...

quiet and quick! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> *Wood scrounging season is probably over for me this year.* We had a good run, but snows finally on the ground and it’s supposed to get cold next week. In the 30s today so I decided to go work on cutting off the 10 cord stock pile and get it split and put it in the wood shed.
> 
> Of course side tracks always happen, and I just got done adding some sides to my wood cart. I’ve had that thing several years now and never noticed that it had stale pockets on it. We build a bed frame for the cabin the other day, so I had some wood scrap laying around that worked out quite nicely.
> 
> Time for lunch, and then I’ll go out and fire up the 372xp. Or maybe the ported MS361, but now that I think of it that saw was making a racket last time I ran it so maybe I better investigate that, which means I need to clear off the saw bench, so I better put that poulan 295 back together first.
> 
> View attachment 1026499


hi TSA - it never ends down here for me. my needs are not cords to heat home/shop for 9 months thru year. but it rains oak all the time here. some cut, some drops, some from clean ups. 2 neighbors had nice ez scrounges fall onto sides of driveways. 500' or so from my front door. not sure if i will go cut any of it, i still have plenty i need to split now that cooler weather is here... but, i am still pre-snow season...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Ok, I’m gonna brag for a second. Decided to just grab the 460 rancher because it’s lightweight, and I’m just cutting off the pile out back. Cut a couple rounds and decided the chain needed touched up. Ever since I got my grinder, I’m just gone by my dads golden standard of swapping chains when they go full, and then grinding a whole pile when you run out. Today, I didn’t feel like pulling the chain off when it wasn’t really that dull, so I decided to just touch it up with a file. I don’t think I’ve filed a chain since I got my grinder so figured a little practice would be good.
> 
> I’ve still got it
> 
> View attachment 1026553


hey Brufab - show him the pile of sawdust u made up at ur Dad's place... what was it??? cutting up 100 logs???


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP, black bears and brownies can each be just as aggressive as the other twords people. I think it all just depends on the particular bear. Each aggressive bear senerio is different. However, an aggressive bear incident often involves sows with cubs, a bear protecting its food, the smell of human food or trash, or the smell of meat in a hunters pack. Regardless though, you simply can not predict them!


i watched a vid on AK... and it was out in the outback... bear country! came across a black bear that apparently had met up with a brown bear... the black bear gave its all, but he was little more than a bear rug in the making....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> 25 miles? I wish I could find good wood that close. I go 25 miles in off the highway to my main spot right now.


i do enjoy seeing all the wood gathering adventures on this thread. especially the ones up along and on mountain trails. if i had to go 25 miles to get firewood... i would fulfill my avatar's motto:

_no wood, no fire!_ lol

BL waiting for wood....(hoping)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> I know you guys like guns, but let's try to keep this page about scrounging firewood as it is that.
> Thanks.


i am worried so much off topic stuff... Top Brass might make a name change or mod it....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Social work.... I love it.


i know what a 1911 is... got several. but had to look the roscoe up....



S&W Model 629-4 ''Backpacker'' DA Revolver​


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Over the past week my pile keeps growing with Beech tree logs. I did however cut up some of it yesterday.


 it when this thread goes off grid, but stays on topic!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1026763
> View attachment 1026765
> 
> Muffler I made for my Ms 661


is it loud?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> Yes, this thread often runs off topic, much to the general approval of most members. I think, however, that enduring conversations about hunting and guns ought to be in their own thread. In fact, I started one just for that purpose. It's a sticky, too, so you should always be able to find it in the future.
> 
> *Post your hunting pictures here**!** (click the link)*
> 
> Now you have no reason worry about being off topic, 'cause hunting IS the topic. Try to remember that some folks don't like hunting, guns, and images of dead critters. Others just wish to stay on topic.


i tried the link....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> You’re going down a dangerous slope if you’re going to start editing and moderating only some off-topic posts in this thread… JMHO


i am all for less dead animal pix! but i don't think such are excessive, generally speaking. but then... i am only several hundred pages behind!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> My closest one was only 2 miles. A neighbor had some dead black locust. Got around 5 cord out of there. My willow bush project is 3.5 miles. Nice as I can decide to go cutting and be there in 5 minutes.


hi ty - me, too about 5 mins! within, i prob could scrounge out close to a cord. the kind of firewood i like... pre-seasoned! 

_campwood!_

works for me....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SimonHS said:


> Good people hang out on this thread and talk about all sorts of interesting things, with good humour. And it always comes back to wood scrounging.
> 
> Starting a separate hunting thread will diminish this thread. I'll be sorry to see the range of topics narrow.


i think SHS is on course! ... it always comes back to wood scrounging. the good humor is at no extra cost... and the thread offers a place to mingle about, sorta like a hitchin' post...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well I’m four years ahead at my cabin and a year ahead at my house. I really don’t plan to pick up a chainsaw except for incidental storm clean up between now and the time that they log behind my cabin next year. * I guess I don’t have much to contribute to the next 10 months then.*


all caught up, and no scrounging planned for next 10 mos....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I appreciate that!
> 
> We better get back on topic though


hunting, firewood or shooting? i thot chain comments could/should/would be on topic... i mean how can one scrounge up some firewood and not use a saw with a chain. generally speaking.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> We are definitely on topic! Tuning a saw chain has everything to do with scrounging fire wood. If it doesn't? It frick'n should!




settle down KK! it does!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> Agreed. I'm pretty well caught up on firewood and starting a few remodeling projects. Maybe if I get a wheelbarrow load of OSB and 2x4 scraps* I'll snap a couple pics and post them for everyone's enjoyment.*


 we  pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ok im going to critique your square hand tuning, and please don't take offense. This is simply just "my opinion"
> 
> You have way way to much beek in your side plate and your rakers are extremely low and flat. Not at the proper angle they should be. It almost looks as if you took a very agressive or large bastard file or maybe even a small grinder to them! A small flat raker file is all that is needed. Im guessing that chain is very hungry and grabs hold to a stop and/or chatters a lot?
> 
> Your top and side plates need to meet at the very outside corner of the cutter to stay sharp the longest and cut the smoothest.


i reserving judgement til i read what @chipper might have to say about it! after all, i don't do square chain filing and don't know the 'beek' about how to do it...

whatever the_ beek_ beeking is??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

oh btw - if its not too off topic... ball game tonite: 

and we are off to The World Series! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea just try to stay consistent with each tooth, obvious the grinder gonna be more accurate in all aspects, but I try to be diligent as possible with angles and uniformity *when hand filing always fun trying new techniques to make a better cutter .*


my saw is up for some file work. i have taken note of some of the angles show in this thread and plan to tighten up scrounger's bearing...

(kinda like Military Bearing)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Enough, Enough, Enough!
> I want to see the results of what folk's harvest on this thread, and the vast majority of posters here would agree with that, so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.


not me as a rule! but i do admit to liking KK's 60# salmon pix!!! 

a hanging deer in the distance is ok. but up close and guts field dressed.... nah! 

but anything rolled in flour, seasoned and cooked panfry in bacon grease is  w/me


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Enough, Enough, Enough! so let's stop the political nonsense and move on. This is getting absurd.


i guess it is too off topic too p/r maybe to inquire how come in this tread we can delete posts, but in some of other threads that feature has been removed or disabled??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It’s funny how with square filing the general consensus is that the grinder is better, but with round filing the opposite seems to be the normal view.


i have read comments by more than one lumberjack filing his own chains... and he is quite happy with the edge he puts on the chisel.... 

i like metalwork and i like to hand file my chains...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> No doubt this thread wanders with the seasons, now that it's hunting season there will be plenty of guns and hunting along with the firewood. No complaints here as it's all enjoyable to me.


i can't wait for the Christmas Season....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Looks like how my round filed chains turn out
> I'm pretty new to filing and getting better each time.


he is getting so good, per his cookie and chunk vids... i am prob just going to send my chains up to him!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I agree! I can definitely tune a round chain with a file much better than any round grinder I've ever used. However, why would I use a round grinder when I have a square grinder?


speaking of off topic, u guys ever thot of using PM's?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> I like your posts! Some clip art firewood will do just fine Sometimes hard to find the guys in threads, basically scrounging and good morning are my fav threads, made some good real life friends out of the deal and quite a few 'face cords' of knowledge, had to add the face cord to stay on topic


have you checked out Hot Saws lately?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> Hey! Nobody's perfect. It's not like I come here looking for trouble. I was responding to a plethora of reports.
> I've been busy fixing my mistakes, your stuff has been left alone. It's not always easy to handle these reports, but I try to listen to the membership.
> 
> Consider the name change done! That will settle a lot of future problems. If you guys don't like it, you can blame MMike.
> 
> (With respect to your bear-scat post, when I delete an offensive post, I generally delete all references to it. In your particular case, I had a report on that particular post. So I had reasons, just not perhaps good enough to survive a good reconsideration of the action taken.)


i wondered where the change came from! thot i would stop by and check out some wood piles and winter heating preps... but OMG!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Dang, we poked the hornets nest! Wood shed row three, nearly full. This is the 2 cord row. Everything behind it is a bit over, and everything in front will be a bit under. Should have the shed up to approximately 5 cord. Its kinda hard to figure out exactly. The floor of the shed taper down to the back, and the roof tapers up. I do nice stacks till I hit the rafters, then stack the next row, then toss on top till it hits the roof.
> I had to take a break from the pile and clean up around my bucking and splitting area. Got a fire going and burned all the punky stuff I could before the rain set in. Got the splitter moved in close to the shed. Not my preferred spot for it, but I need room to drag logs out of the back of the pile. That Poplar from the neighbor has the pile out in front of the house. I still have a load from my parents place to get, and I need to get ahold of my logging buddy and get a time to get with home to grab a few load of logs from him.




i knew if i looked hard and long enuff this thread true to its theme... would show me a wood pile of scrounge firewood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I meant the Osage orange not the Beech lol. They grow like weeds around here.
> It's got a fun twisty grain to it, unlike oak. I prefer oak for burn wood, just because it's easier to split.


oak here, too...a good hardwood. just 'cause it is so plentiful! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> So now that the thread title change has happened are dead critter pics okay.
> 
> 
> pdqdl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask management.
Click to expand...

will pix like this be 'outlawed'?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> I know that. It is new management, though. I'm just the hey-boy, here.


hi pdq - if u can change Forum Names, can u move whats for dinner over to the cooking thread. seems it mite be more _on topic_ there! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> Many of the most reviled of our members have been moderators. There ain't no way of pleasing everyone. I'd name names, but that would be worthy of a report and subsequent deletion.
> 
> I think I was selected for this job on account of my thick skin and relative lack of popularity. It certainly wasn't because I was the charismatic leader of any forum.


your post count here is increasing!!


----------



## LondonNeil

terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1026763
> View attachment 1026765
> 
> Muffler I made for my Ms 661


I got behind..... Has been tough catching up.... Things didn't read right at all.... Anyway nice muffler but it's throwing exhaust at the saw and scorching it, you want to throw forward a little I think



Brufab said:


> I like your posts! Some clip art firewood will do just fine Sometimes hard to find the guys in threads, basically scrounging and good morning are my fav threads, made some good real life friends out of the deal and quite a few 'face cords' of knowledge, had to add the face cord to stay on topic


Agreed!


LondonNeil said:


> WTF! Someone's messed with the thread title!!


Ahhh I see .. ok.... Feels odd but it could work!


pdqdl said:


> HE done it!
> 
> I'm just a tool around here, anyway.


The training is going well my padowan  thank you 


sean donato said:


> Wouldn't know it if I saw it. Don't think it's a native to the north east.


Beech? Think game of thrones, that's beech. Oh Osage... Never seen it in the UK 


svk said:


> The bear scat post was honestly the best thing I’ve read on this thread in months. Still LMAO


The fabled bear sh** post.... I've read about it but never read it!


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> down here the rule is air gun or propellant regarding in town use. with .500 air guns... well, u get the picture....


Our rules are tight even for air rifles. They need a fire arms license if past a certain power, which brings gun safes and stuff.... Can use on your own property but pellets must stay on your property.... Which means hunting the problem squirrel chewing my paracord ties attaching my tarp to my BOUNDARY FENCE. Is a no no. Them squirrels are smart.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 1026945
> 
> 
> C'mon now. Be nice. I didn't say I was a _helpless_ hey-boy.
> I still got plenty of arrows in the quiver, should a likely target pop up, beggin' to be shot.


i have seen some get shot, but then... they just get up and waller off and away....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> The bear scat post was honestly the best thing I’ve read on this thread in months. Still LMAO


sorry i missed it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Obviously I don’t own the site and I’m not a moderator anymore so my opinion really doesn’t matter. But I don’t see why tasteful harvest pictures wouldn’t be allowed? If there’s excessive blood, guts hanging out, etc nobody wants to see that anyway. But a good clean harvest photo should be fine IMHO.
> 
> Unless someone is a vegan, they’ve got no business telling us what we should or shouldn’t do with game animals that have been legally taken. I can guarantee you that my harvested game is treated better than the hamburger you get from the store.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Someone jumping in could read that and think that thread content is so poor, that bear poop is an improvement!
> 
> No offense intended towards you or Mike.
> 
> Philbert


word for word, someone could....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

well, that was a_ rush!_ now i feel more topically informed....


----------



## 501Maico

I think the hottest wood I ever burned was wild Bradford Pear. It was difficult to ID so I'm not 100% on the name. Small trees scattered in the woods next to my house, the largest was about 4" at the base. I killed them with Triclopyr and left them standing but they never rot or fell over, just got rock hard. When burning they held their shape until the very end and glowed an intense orange. The rounds reminded me of nuclear reactor rods in my stove.


----------



## terryrichardson10

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is it loud?


It’s got a nice pop to it


----------



## terryrichardson10

LondonNeil said:


> think


If you’re judging by the build up I hadn’t ran it yet with that exhaust so that it’s just from stock and the exhaust flow goes right above the chain now not hitting anything


----------



## chipper1

terryrichardson10 said:


> It’s got a nice pop to it


I bet it's an ear ringer .
Welcome to AS Terry.


terryrichardson10 said:


> If you’re judging by the build up I hadn’t ran it yet with that exhaust so that it’s just from stock and the exhaust flow goes right above the chain now not hitting anything


Didn't look like it would it would be a problem, not like it was a small opening concentrating the exhaust towards the saw, well at least not any worse than many stihls do.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> all caught up, and no scrounging planned for next 10 mos....


I wish I could say that. My trees keep dying and I would rather have them on the ground then up in the air being a danger.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have read comments by more than one lumberjack filing his own chains... and he is quite happy with the edge he puts on the chisel....
> 
> i like metalwork and i like to hand file my chains...


I hand file all my chains. The rakers I take down with a mini belt sander.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> I hand file all my chains. The rakers I take down with a mini belt sander.


I'd like to see that. I try to hand file mine, but the file doesn't seem to cut. Maybe I'm using the wrong cut of the file?


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> I meant the Osage orange not the Beech lol. They grow like weeds around here.
> It's got a fun twisty grain to it, unlike oak. I prefer oak for burn wood, just because it's easier to split.


Beech grows on my property like city rats do in the big cities. I am taking care of that now little by little, tree by tree. In the Spring the remains will be sprayed to kill them off.


----------



## Lionsfan

JimR said:


> Beech grows on my property like city rats do in the big cities. I am taking care of that now little by little, tree by tree. In the Spring the remains will be sprayed to kill them off.


I've cut up a bunch of ugly, unruly ones the last 4-5 years in our woodlot. They can be unpredictable to fell, rough on chains and a real bastard to split/stack if they're twisted. Despite that, I'd never want to see them eradicated from the property, just managed better.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I've cut up a bunch of ugly, unruly ones the last 4-5 years in our woodlot. They can be unpredictable to fell, rough on chains and a real bastard to split/stack if they're twisted. Despite that, I'd never want to see them eradicated from the property, just managed better.


That's how I feel about all the junk mulberry, red oak, white oak, maple, cherry, hackberry, I'll keep a few around; but man, that black locust .


----------



## MustangMike

The main issue I have with Beech is they just don't drop their leaves they turn brown and just stay there!

If you have one near your stand, you will know what I mean. You often can't see what is on the other side of it.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> That's how I feel about all the junk mulberry, red oak, white oak, maple, cherry, hackberry, I'll keep a few around; but man, that black locust .


You can send all the oak , cherry, maple my way Brett I’ll take it . Lol


----------



## sean donato

Philbert said:


> These sites don’t work without moderators. Thank you.
> 
> (I hope that you at least get some extra A.S. stickers for all your effort!).
> 
> Philbert


We get stickers??!!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> So finesse and no fatigue is key when using a file? I like it! I've never converted round to square myself. Though I've often thought it wood be easy to do with a grinder, and like you said. A little at a time. Makes sense to me!


One of the bummer about converting round to square is that you loose a good portion of your cutter if you lessen the top plate angle, which I do because it holds up better in hardwoods and for work chains.
The way Mike is describing is the best way to not waste the cutter and thus get the most usage out of your chains, and to get a fast efficient & very smooth cutting chain.
I have a few more square chains to grind, if I remember I'll grab a round chain and take some pictures converting a cutter over to what I like for a work grind. I'd much rather grind them with the price they are getting for files right now, it's ridiculous how much they've gone up, sure hope it's transitory .


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> One of the bummer about converting round to square is that you loose a good portion of your cutter if you lessen the top plate angle, which I do because it holds up better in hardwoods and for work chains.
> The way Mike is describing is the best way to not waste the cutter and thus get the most usage out of your chains, and to get a fast efficient & very smooth cutting chain.
> I have a few more square chains to grind, if I remember I'll grab a round chain and take some pictures converting a cutter over to what I like for a work grind. I'd much rather grind them with the price they are getting for files right now, it's ridiculous how much they've gone up, sure hope it's transitory .


Bad enough we lost save edge files, then the price went through the roof.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> We get stickers??!!


Didn't you get 23 pms asking you to send your email so you could get one, or the 21 pms asking for your support(read cash)and then you could be a supporting member. 
I was thinking maybe we could see if we can get him one of the old AS hats .


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Bad enough we lost save edge files, then the price went through the roof.


Wait, we lost them, I still have quite a few of them on the bench.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Wait, we lost them, I still have quite a few of them on the bench.


They don't make chainsaw files anymore. I still have a few laying around myself as well.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Didn't you get 23 pms asking you to send your email so you could get one, or the 21 pms asking for your support(read cash)and then you could be a supporting member.
> I was thinking maybe we could see if we can get him one of the old AS hats .


I guess I missed all 44 pms...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> but they still won't move What's For Dinner from Off Topic to the Cooking Forum!
> 
> well, over on the 'you know where' thread... there are some, of late, interesting animal pix!!! one is animals having fun!!!  and another one is a kitty having dinner... upside down, and inside out!
> 
> no complaints about _'the new management'_... they seem to look convieniently the other way when the edge (Rules) gets pushed....
> 
> and i am ok with that! ~


They (actually I ) did exactly that years ago when we added the Cooking Forum. The thread dried on the vine over there because the people who only visited the Off Topic forum wouldn't go to the Cooking forum. After foundering for a couple of years it was moved back to OT. I believe that was during your hiatus.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi pdq - if u can change Forum Names, can u move whats for dinner over to the cooking thread. seems it mite be more _on topic_ there! ~


@pdqdl please do not do this....see previous post.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1027003


Truth LOL


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry i missed it!


it might be back?


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> You can send all the oak , cherry, maple my way Brett I’ll take it . Lol


Just went and looked at a few red oaks, one takedown, one large branch to remove, and a good sized white oak. If you want some I'll shoot the address lol. You should see the pile that maple made at my neighbors last week. I'm still looking for someone to take the willow from that site, I don't really want that laying around here, it's too humid to store the logs very long and noone is gonna pay for it... if it comes back here, I'll just be burning it in the bonfire pit.
If I'm not getting paid to take the wood I don't take it normally unless they are dead standing and I can split them right up and sell the wood. I only have so much space to work with and I already have quite a bit of scrounged wood here for my personal use. 
I will be heading next door to get more black locust, it will store for a looking time, I'll add it to my locust log pile.
Now I did take some crusty spruce home from one I dropped at grandma's place this weekend, it will be split and used for the bonfire pit. You can see it on the trailer in the background.


----------



## MustangMike

Holy crap, I'm rich, I'm rich!!!

Well, not exactly, but I do still have a few PFERD square files left from the dozen I purchased several years ago.

I've used a few, and given some to relatives and friends, but luckily still have a few new ones left!

Glad I've always horded things ... bullets, gunpowder, chainsaw files and chain, saws, etc.

Everything seems to cost a lot more now.


----------



## svk

*QTLA*


MustangMike said:


> They advise hikers to wear a bell and carry pepper spray to protect themselves from bears.
> 
> Brown Bears are more dangerous than Black Bears.
> 
> Black Bear scat is dark and often has cherry pits, etc. in it.
> 
> Brown bear scat often has bells and pepper spray cans in it!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Holy crap, I'm rich, I'm rich!!!
> 
> Well, not exactly, but I do still have a few PFERD square files left from the dozen I purchased several years ago.
> 
> I've used a few, and given some to relatives and friends, but luckily still have a few new ones left!
> 
> Glad I've always horded things ... bullets, gunpowder, chainsaw files and chain, saws, etc.
> 
> Everything seems to cost a lot more now.


Reloading components are off the charts right now. As is ammo for any non mainstream chambering.

I paid $75 a box for 25-35 Hornady LeverRevolution ammo. It's insane.

I was lucky enough to have been able to get a few boxes of bullets and powder from some guys who are getting out of reloading.


----------



## MustangMike

And 22 rimfire!

I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> And 22 rimfire!
> 
> I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


I paid $125 per 1000 this spring for large rifle primers. Had to search high and low to find small rifle primers and ended up with bench rest quality primers for $14 per 100


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Holy crap, I'm rich, I'm rich!!!
> 
> Well, not exactly, but I do still have a few PFERD square files left from the dozen I purchased several years ago.
> 
> I've used a few, and given some to relatives and friends, but luckily still have a few new ones left!
> 
> Glad I've always horded things ... bullets, gunpowder, chainsaw files and chain, saws, etc.
> 
> Everything seems to cost a lot more now.


Pick up a dozen Vallorbe double bevel files little while ago hard to come nowadays.


----------



## SS396driver

I’ll be down a few days . Was working the pile yesterday stepped on a piece of bark with moss on it . Wet moss is like ice went down and hurt my left hand and elbow . Nothing broken but hurts like hell . Glad I was just moving rounds and not cutting .

Have been working on my truck almost ready to scrounge wood with it . 


These caps are extreamly rare . I paid $675 for 4 NOS 3 years ago . I could just about double my investment if I sell them .




And a shot a few days ago .


----------



## svk

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Holy crap, I'm rich, I'm rich!!!
> 
> Well, not exactly, but I do still have a few PFERD square files left from the dozen I purchased several years ago.
> 
> I've used a few, and given some to relatives and friends, but luckily still have a few new ones left!
> 
> Glad I've always horded things ... bullets, gunpowder, chainsaw files and chain, saws, etc.
> 
> Everything seems to cost a lot more now.


I'm rich too lol.
I have quite a few files in my "inventory ", this is a few packages that were on the bench. The good thing is I also have the grinders. If I didn’t flush cut any stumps I could do a lot of cutting just with the chains I have that are new or ready to go, I still need to stock up on the picco chain though, I hate buying them because they are more than what I've paid for my standard 3/8x72dl, even more than many of the 84dl . The good thing is they do last a long time for me .


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I’ll be down a few days . Was working the pile yesterday stepped on a piece of bark with moss on it . Wet moss is like ice went down and hurt my left hand and elbow . Nothing broken but hurts like hell . Glad I was just moving rounds and not cutting .
> 
> Have been working on my truck almost ready to scrounge wood with it . View attachment 1027078
> View attachment 1027079
> 
> These caps are extreamly rare . I paid $675 for 4 NOS 3 years ago . I could just about double my investment if I sell them .
> View attachment 1027080
> View attachment 1027081
> 
> 
> And a shot a few days ago .
> View attachment 1027082
> View attachment 1027083


Sorry about the injury. 
The truck looks great, can't wait to see a video of you guys tossing wood into it .


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon!


Thanks


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Sorry about the injury.
> The truck looks great, can't wait to see a video of you guys tossing wood into it .


I plan on using the dump trailer for wood. I don’t even load my dodge up anymore


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged some maple and oak on the side of the road. Also got to try out my new light bar, balanced out great. I believe this saw is my favorite. Big enough for bucking and noodling but not too big for lighter work.


----------



## Greaser007

@Sawyer Rob
So, a "self-unloading" trailer ? _ _ an old manure spreader ?
hahahaha

Anyways peeps,
I've got seven (7-ugh) chords of grey pine split and covered for winter. Wife and I have a drafty fireplace insert that we've been using now for 10-years. Geesh, the 10 sure flew by.
The wife runs hot, and I run cold, therefore i freeze my tush or wear long-johns. Can only chase the wife until out of breath, and she is agile as a deer.

The clutch in my older husky 394xp was so worn a spring fell out when I had the saw on side after a horiz cut to fall a dead redwood.
That spring lodged between clutch and cover and really raised a rukus with smoke billlowing. I smoked the cover through falling the dead nuisance tree.

I gave the above incident some thought, and headed to the saw shop to order some pieces and parts to nurse the saw further.
By chance, there happened to be a new Husky 395xp power head on the saw shelf, so without hesitation, I bought it w a 36" bar.

My son, age 33, got to cut the first chord worth of 28" pine rounds.
He sure tips them into the low stock trailer with ease.
I have not cut a chord of rounds yet with my new 395, but from what I have used it so far, my conclusion is:
_ _ _ I should have purchased a new saw 20-years ago instead of always nurse-maiding 30-yr old saws like 2100cd's & 394xp.

All in fun.

So hey, y'all, I spruced up the front driveline on my Ford E250 Van.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I plan on using the dump trailer for wood. I don’t even load my dodge up anymore


I get that, no reason to trash the nice stuff if you don't need to. That's why I only use the stihls for flush cutting and pine, don't want to scratch up the nice saws .


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged some maple and oak on the side of the road. Also got to try out my new light bar, balanced out great. I believe this saw is my favorite. Big enough for bucking and noodling but not too big for lighter work. View attachment 1027088


Nice score.
What saw and what length bar(hard to see on my phone).
I run a 20" lightweight on my ported 261, it's a nice setup for bucking.


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nor me either! never seen a story about an attack with a happy ending! one way or another, the attacked looses....


Good to remember that pound for pound they are MUCH stronger than a man. A 200 lb bear would play with a 200 lb man like a toy.


----------



## Squareground3691

Greaser007 said:


> @Sawyer Rob
> So, a "self-unloading" trailer ? _ _ an old manure spreader ?
> hahahaha
> 
> Anyways peeps,
> I've got seven (7-ugh) chords of grey pine split and covered for winter. Wife and I have a drafty fireplace insert that we've been using now for 10-years. Geesh, the 10 sure flew by.
> The wife runs hot, and I run cold, therefore i freeze my tush or wear long-johns. Can only chase the wife until out of breath, and she is agile as a deer.
> 
> The clutch in my older husky 394xp was so worn a spring fell out when I had the saw on side after a horiz cut to fall a dead redwood.
> That spring lodged between clutch and cover and really raised a rukus with smoke billlowing. I smoked the cover through falling the dead nuisance tree.
> 
> I gave the above incident some thought, and headed to the saw shop to order some pieces and parts to nurse the saw further.
> By chance, there happened to be a new Husky 395xp power head on the saw shelf, so without hesitation, I bought it w a 36" bar.
> 
> My son, age 33, got to cut the first chord worth of 28" pine rounds.
> He sure tips them into the low stock trailer with ease.
> I have not cut a chord of rounds yet with my new 395, but from what I have used it so far, my conclusion is:
> _ _ _ I should have purchased a new saw 20-years ago instead of always nurse-maiding 30-yr old saws like 2100cd's & 394xp.
> 
> All in fun.
> 
> So hey, y'all, I spruced up the front driveline on my Ford E250 Van.


Those old big bore Husky are true legends and great to run .


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1026998
> 
> i knew if i looked hard and long enuff this thread true to its theme... would show me a wood pile of scrounge firewood




Here ya go


----------



## chipper1

Greaser007 said:


> @Sawyer Rob
> So, a "self-unloading" trailer ? _ _ an old manure spreader ?
> hahahaha
> 
> Anyways peeps,
> I've got seven (7-ugh) chords of grey pine split and covered for winter. Wife and I have a drafty fireplace insert that we've been using now for 10-years. Geesh, the 10 sure flew by.
> The wife runs hot, and I run cold, therefore i freeze my tush or wear long-johns. Can only chase the wife until out of breath, and she is agile as a deer.
> 
> The clutch in my older husky 394xp was so worn a spring fell out when I had the saw on side after a horiz cut to fall a dead redwood.
> That spring lodged between clutch and cover and really raised a rukus with smoke billlowing. I smoked the cover through falling the dead nuisance tree.
> 
> I gave the above incident some thought, and headed to the saw shop to order some pieces and parts to nurse the saw further.
> By chance, there happened to be a new Husky 395xp power head on the saw shelf, so without hesitation, I bought it w a 36" bar.
> 
> My son, age 33, got to cut the first chord worth of 28" pine rounds.
> He sure tips them into the low stock trailer with ease.
> I have not cut a chord of rounds yet with my new 395, but from what I have used it so far, my conclusion is:
> _ _ _ I should have purchased a new saw 20-years ago instead of always nurse-maiding 30-yr old saws like 2100cd's & 394xp.
> 
> All in fun.
> 
> So hey, y'all, I spruced up the front driveline on my Ford E250 Van.


Congratulations on the new saw.
Cord=firewood. Chord=notes/harmony/music.
I like seeing a nice rust free chassis, sure wish we had more of that here in the Midwest, I have to work hard to find rust free rides. Now your gonna have some old timers coming to you to get their haircut with that driveshaft painted like that lol.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> View attachment 1027093
> 
> Here ya go


They're still working on that piece.


----------



## JimR

LondonNeil said:


> I feel like getting an air rifle to pop at a free squirrels. ... The ****ING bushy tailed rats have been Chewing holes in my high quality tarps and continually chewing the paracord I'm tieing it on to my stacks with! I've a4' wide stack along my garden fence, with a good slope to the top so once tarped the rain runs off well. Small clips hold the tarp and paracord ties it to the fence posts.... Except twice in as many weeks I've found the tarp on the ground and all my ties neatly severed.... Little ****ers.


 I have one of these in .22. They are very accurate. https://gamousa.com/product-category/air-rifles/magnum-high-power-hunting-pellet-air-rifles/


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> I've cut up a bunch of ugly, unruly ones the last 4-5 years in our woodlot. They can be unpredictable to fell, rough on chains and a real bastard to split/stack if they're twisted. Despite that, I'd never want to see them eradicated from the property, just managed better.


They are fine and make great shade trees for open property. In a heavily wooded area they encroach and choke out all trees from sunlight and growing. If you are trying to grow Ash, Oak, Maple, and Cherry trees the Beech need to go.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> Greaser007 said:
> @Sawyer Rob
> So, a "self-unloading" trailer ? _ _ an old manure spreader ?
> hahahaha


 Yup! and if I ever get over my lazy spell, I'll have my "supersized, self unloading" trailer ready!! lol







SR


----------



## Be Stihl

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, in that case, so does bear protection lol.
> 
> Here are some photos from last time I did play with square filing. I learned in a hurry you can't have the rakers as low as you can with round filing
> 
> View attachment 1026829
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026830


Nice looking cutters. By the looks of those rakers they were ground. You can see the temper is pulled out of them, the rainbow colors. I can’t say much though I have done the same thing in a hurry.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> They are fine and make great shade trees for open property. In a heavily wooded area they encroach and choke out all trees from sunlight and growing. If you are trying to grow Ash, Oak, Maple, and Cherry trees the Beech need to go.


 My woodlot has many large oak, maple and cherry along with other species, and it has big beech scattered all through it. Actually, big and small of all of them.

I rather like the beech...

SR


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> I'd like to see that. I try to hand file mine, but the file doesn't seem to cut. Maybe I'm using the wrong cut of the file?


You need a good quality file to file them down. It is time consuming. I use a Dynabrade 24 x 1/2" dynafile. The cost for these is super high now. I bought mine on Ebay years ago used cheap money. You can get a cheaper version of this from Harbor Freight. They also work great for removing any edge burrs on the sides of your cutting bars.


----------



## olyman

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yup! and if I ever get over my lazy spell, I'll have my "supersized, self unloading" trailer ready!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


cant carry a lot with that FLAT tire!!!!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> That's how I feel about all the junk mulberry, red oak, white oak, maple, cherry, hackberry, I'll keep a few around; but man, that black locust .



Yes!! I'm currently working at split/stack of 2.5 cord I cut 4 years ago. One kinda forgets how heavy those rounds are!


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> My woodlot has many large oak, maple and cherry along with other species, and it has big beech scattered all through it. Actually, big and small of all of them.
> 
> I rather like the beech...
> 
> SR


We almost clear cut this whole area due to ice damage back in 2008. In 2010 we cleaned up the damage and removed approximately 400 cord of wood. We left seed trees behind to repopulate the forest. The woods went crazy with new growth. For some reason the Beech was everywhere. Over the past 3 years I was hindered due to 3 knee surgeries and a rotator cuff fix. I couldn't get out there to thin it out. I wish I had gotten to it long before it got really thick.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> I got the older version because they were on sale, I think they have a 2.0 version out or in the works. I'll have to look at their site again and if not I'll drop them a line.
> 
> Better get that Beech cut up. I had a nice beech log I was using foe timing chains, set up off the ground about 3 feet, that went to crap in under a year. I was pretty ticked off about it. One of my more favorite woods to burn. Not necessarily split, it's wavy grain as all get out, but it burns great.


I noticed some of the cut ends turn black like mold.


----------



## SimonHS

JimR said:


> We almost clear cut this whole area due to ice damage back in 2008. In 2010 we cleaned up the damage and removed approximately 400 cord of wood. We left seed trees behind to repopulate the forest. The woods went crazy with new growth. For some reason the Beech was everywhere. Over the past 3 years I was hindered due to 3 knee surgeries and a rotator cuff fix. I couldn't get out there to thin it out. I wish I had gotten to it long before it got really thick.



What size (diameter) have the new growth Beech trees reached?

Beech is good firewood. You have grown a good resource.









Is Beech Good Firewood? Your Guide To Burning Beech Wood [2022 ]


Beech firewood is one of the best woods you can buy or harvest for your fireplace or wood stove. It's right up there with oak and hickory.




fireandsaw.com













Beech Firewood - Is It Any Good?


Is beech firewood a good choice for firewood? Read here for information about the tree and its heating capabilities.




www.firewood-for-life.com


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i tried the link....



It is working just fine on my computer.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> And 22 rimfire!
> 
> I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


I’ve gone back to shooting 22s after not owning one for several years. If I’m lucky enough to see primers up here they are $20 a sleeve.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Be Stihl said:


> Nice looking cutters. By the looks of those rakers they were ground. You can see the temper is pulled out of them, the rainbow colors. I can’t say much though I have done the same thing in a hurry.


Yeah, I grind them if I have several chains to do as my hands don’t agree with holding a file for long.


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i guess it is too off topic too p/r maybe to inquire how come in this tread we can delete posts, but in some of other threads that feature has been removed or disabled??



Don't ask me, 'cause I don't know. I'm the hey-boy for this joint.


----------



## JimR

SimonHS said:


> What size (diameter) have the new growth Beech trees reached?
> 
> Beech is good firewood. You have grown a good resource.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Beech Good Firewood? Your Guide To Burning Beech Wood [2022 ]
> 
> 
> Beech firewood is one of the best woods you can buy or harvest for your fireplace or wood stove. It's right up there with oak and hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireandsaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beech Firewood - Is It Any Good?
> 
> 
> Is beech firewood a good choice for firewood? Read here for information about the tree and its heating capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.firewood-for-life.com


I will have to count the rings. I know some of the 2 inch trees were over 25 feet tall. Yesterday I ran a 3 inch tree thru my chipper that was over 30 feet tall. I am not bothering to cut these up for firewood because I have so much of it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SimonHS said:


> What size (diameter) have the new growth Beech trees reached?
> 
> Beech is good firewood. You have grown a good resource.


 I like it on my sawmill too, I have these Beech cants ready to go back on to mill at a later time, to be milled into whatever I need,







SR


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi pdq - if u can change Forum Names, can u move whats for dinner over to the cooking thread. seems it mite be more _on topic_ there! ~



Is possible, but I tend to leave things alone unless I get a report. SVK seems to think that would serve no good purpose.
Myself, I read there often. I'm pretty convinced you regularly eat better than I do on special occasions.


----------



## MustangMike

Rob, your post reminds me of when I used to be in my Aunt's barn.

It was over 100 years old and likely made from lots of different kinds of trees, but I distinctly remember one of the posts still having Beech Bark in one of the corners that was not square.

Being in that barn likely influenced how I built my hunting cabin (post and beam with Ash I milled with the chainsaw).

Unfortunately, my cousin did not maintain the roof and it is no longer standing. It was huge! Used to be a working dairy farm barn, but I seem to remember only 36 head, which is no longer a feasible number with all the new milk regulations.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Out with the old, in with the new...I got a new used wood stove, the best part is that it was free. It's a Jotul F500, which seems like a pretty nice wood stove from what I've researched. It's a lot nicer than the old Earthstove that it replaced. It's pretty air-tight and has a side door in addition to the glass door. That's a pretty nice feature and says it can take 24" long pieces.




The old Earthstove put out a ton of heat, but didn't seal up that well. It was also designed for a 7" pipe and I modified it for 6". The reduction in size meant it took awhile to build a draft. It also wasn't the best for leaving you a bed of coals in the morning. I'll keep it for now and possible install it into my shop if/when I expand that building.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> They're still working on that piece.


Lol. Could be. Two of those were city boys. Was kinda fun watching them try to keep up with Robert.


----------



## sean donato

My lazy scrounge for the day. I was out back, dragging logs out of the pipe and bucking them into rounds. Phone starts ringing. Here it's my logging buddy. "Hey, that you running that big arse saw?" Me, "yeah, cleaning up the back of the pile, getting ready to split." Him "good, I'm cleaning up the log pile too, come down here with your trailer and that big arse saw." Me "give me a bit, I'll be down." 
First pic is the uglies, then the first load of logs. Kinda nice using the grapple on his log truck to load my trailer, then dragging everything off with the kubota at home. Going back down tomorrow for another load. Really need to make a grapple for the kubota. We made some impromptu side for the trailer before we loaded it the first time. I'll have to make some minor improvement to them, but hey, a few milled boards, a handful of screws, drill and chainsaw they work great!


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> Some friends called and asked if I was still doing any tree work? I said I'd be over in a few minutes and take a look? If needed I have a good climber. Got there and it was 3 tall Fir trees. Shot a tag line up in them and dropped them one at a time. Took the Brush Bandit down by the fence where they wanted the chips. Brought my JD X540 over on the small landscape trailer, then hooked the trailer up on the X540. Once the tree hit the ground I pulled up next to it and loaded all the brush on the trailer. Each of the big trees took 4 loads, the smaller tree took 2-3. I had my daughter shoot a video of the last load, mostly because I wanted to see how long it took me to chip a load. Six minutes and 39 seconds. Sorry for the long video, feel free to stop it, you can only watch so many limbs go through a chipper.



Cut the logs into 8' lengths and loaded them up. Let me tell you loading 8' logs by yourself is murder.


----------



## rarefish383

My little Green helper, the JD X540 is camera shy.


----------



## chipper1

olyman said:


> cant carry a lot with that FLAT tire!!!!!!


You think that's gonna stop that dozer, or Rob


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> Thanks pdqdl! Once hunting season over it will be back to 90% firewood


FOR THE THREAD FELLAS  
(Helped my dad get a few cords stacked today)


And since I didn't get a deer or a turkey last Saturday, I still managed to scrounge up some meat


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I decided today to go out and get a load. I was supposed to work on cutting up my pile, splitting it, and filling the wood shed, but after I got back from town for a post office run, I decided heck with it, the truck was already warm, the snow isn't that deep yet and it was in the 20s and sunny so I'll go get a load to put in the wood shed.

I went back to one of my favorite firewood spots and someone with about 15 kids as been in there and pretty much cleaned it out, and left a big mess which bothers me because I like to leave my sites very neat.

Either way, this was probably The last load from that spot. Not the biggest load I've hauled, but I cant really load the truck very much because the driver side of the bed is only held on with hopes and dreams at this point.

I didn't take any pics of the full load for whatever reason but here are a few pics from my day.

That set of bear tracks was from this morning, looks like a decent sized black bear.

4wd on the ol superduty was making some clunking when engaged so I need to look at that.

Now to go finish splitting that load.


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hey Brufab - show him the pile of sawdust u made up at ur Dad's place... what was it??? cutting up 100 logs???


The echo doesn't make much Sawdust compared to the remingtons the saw log piles, all on 1 72lgx070G never touched it up, we even had to sweep all the fine dust and dirt the best we could off all the logs from all the dust that blew on them while my dad's house was being built on for 2 years and all the rotten decaying leaves


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I decided today to go out and get a load. I was supposed to work on cutting up my pile, splitting it, and filling the wood shed, but after I got back from town for a post office run, I decided heck with it, the truck was already warm, the snow isn't that deep yet and it was in the 20s and sunny so I'll go get a load to put in the wood shed.
> 
> I went back to one of my favorite firewood spots and someone with about 15 kids as been in there and pretty much cleaned it out, and left a big mess which bothers me because I like to leave my sites very neat.
> 
> Either way, this was probably The last load from that spot. Not the biggest load I've hauled, but I cant really load the truck very much because the driver side of the bed is only held on with hopes and dreams at this point.
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the full load for whatever reason but here are a few pics from my day.
> 
> That set of bear tracks was from this morning, looks like a decent sized black bear.
> 
> 4wd on the ol superduty was making some clunking when engaged so I need to look at that.
> 
> Now to go finish splitting that load.
> 
> View attachment 1027224
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027227


That birch is gigantic atleast around where I'm at.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

olyman said:


> cant carry a lot with that FLAT tire!!!!!!


 Dozer doesn't and won't even know it's flat!!

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I


chipper1 said:


> One of the bummer about converting round to square is that you loose a good portion of your cutter if you lessen the top plate angle, which I do because it holds up better in hardwoods and for work chains.
> The way Mike is describing is the best way to not waste the cutter and thus get the most usage out of your chains, and to get a fast efficient & very smooth cutting chain.
> I have a few more square chains to grind, if I remember I'll grab a round chain and take some pictures converting a cutter over to what I like for a work grind. I'd much rather grind them with the price they are getting for files right now, it's ridiculous how much they've gone up, sure hope it's transitory .


I'd appreciate some pics at your convenience Chipper.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> That birch is gigantic atleast around where I'm at.


Ive got a few up at the front of that load that was taking all of my 28" bar. I always put the biggest ones on first. We do get some nice birch around here, but most of it is usually sub 10" which is good because that stuff is freaking heavy.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> The echo doesn't make much Sawdust compared to the remingtons the saw log piles, all on 1 72lgx070G never touched it up, we even had to sweep all the fine dust and dirt the best we could off all the logs from all the dust that blew on them while my dad's house was being built on for 2 years and all the rotten decaying leavesView attachment 1027228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027230
> View attachment 1027231
> 
> View attachment 1027232
> 
> View attachment 1027233


Wow I thought you had that stuff down because of that huge pile of splits you had but there is still a ton of logs yet to go.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Wow I thought you had that stuff down because of that huge pile of splits you had but there is still a ton of logs yet to go.


Those were pics from a few weeks ago, it's all split. But posted 'in the spirit of the thread' I had saw logs, saw dust, and stacked splits we cut all those logs and I could of raked up all the sawdust and I doubt it would equal what I made today with 8 or 9 20-22" cookies with the 404 063 chains.


----------



## Captain Bruce

bob kern said:


> Osage is near the best.


S.W. Ontario. Born and raised in the coastal forest of Lake Erie.......we have plenty of Blue Beech, with the rippled muscle trunks. Its the Osage Orange that hooked me. There is a specimen 4 miles down the road, thats a tower. We gather the twig fall, and blow-down limbs every Labour Day. They get saved for Thanksgiving Eve, in the Rumley Fireplace.....


----------



## chipper1

Watch till the end lol.


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well that's brilliant and I never would have thought of that in a million years.



I found that many many years ago right here on this site.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> I think the hottest wood I ever burned was wild Bradford Pear. It was difficult to ID so I'm not 100% on the name. Small trees scattered in the woods next to my house, the largest was about 4" at the base. I killed them with Triclopyr and left them standing but they never rot or fell over, just got rock hard. When burning they held their shape until the very end and glowed an intense orange. The rounds reminded me of nuclear reactor rods in my stove.


mesquite for me! i like cedar, too. gets quite hot!! that is why i scrounge cedar fence boards. and when doing work around my place, keep any cedar boards. then chainsaw them to abou 10" or so and camp axe into kindling... i also keep a trug of cedar #2'... for when and if mr Brutus gives me a bit of a cold fire. that cedar is just like the primer bulb on a saw... i scrounged the cedar... from up along the county line. good stuff, i do like it. 

for me, mesquite is more so for cooking. i have about 5 acres of it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

terryrichardson10 said:


> It’s got a nice pop to it


i bet! and by the looks of it, it won't metal fatigue any time soon!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> _I bet it's an ear ringer ._
> Welcome to AS Terry.
> 
> Didn't look like it would it would be a problem, not like it was a small opening concentrating the exhaust towards the saw, well at least not any worse than many stihls do.


prob has? steel wool in it and an internal mesh wire to keep the noise down!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I wish I could say that. My trees keep dying and I would rather have them on the ground then up in the air being a danger.


i bet we got plenty on the ground in the morning. limbs! we got a nasty front, high winds roaring thru rite now. i just raked the yard of the pine needles... few days ago. will have to do it again! and its not even pine needle season yet...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> That's how I feel about all the junk mulberry, red oak, white oak, maple, cherry, hackberry, I'll keep a few around; but man, that black locust .


hackberry!  mess up a fence line like too fast. and no fun to remove....

don't ask my how i know!! 

they only get bigger!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> The main issue I have with Beech is they just don't drop their leaves they turn brown and just stay there!
> 
> If you have one near your stand, you will know what I mean. You often can't see what is on the other side of it.


sounds like Beech is a_ beech!!_! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> You can send all the oak , cherry, maple my way Brett I’ll take it . Lol


lol i was just thinking as i read his post... not sure i have ever seen any oak i did not like !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Didn't you get 23 pms asking you to send your email so you could get one, or the 21 pms asking for your support(read cash)and then you could be a supporting member.
> I was thinking maybe we could see if we can get him one of the old AS hats .


you mean there is an AS store??? 

tonite's news shows the Astros' store all but sold out!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> They don't make chainsaw files anymore. I still have a few laying around myself as well.


guess i am going to be glad i got some extra Stihl chain files last time i was buying Sithl bars n chains....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> They (actually I ) did exactly that years ago when we added the Cooking Forum. The thread dried on the vine over there because the people who only visited the Off Topic forum wouldn't go to the Cooking forum. After foundering for a couple of years it was moved back to OT. I believe that was during your hiatus.


hi svk. well, i remember when the Cooking Forum was added. but did not know that the thread bounced  between the two. it seems all but dead over in OT. folks still using cast iron, but guess not many eat dinner...

but for me, its like HH... dinner is not to be missed! lol thanks for the update.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> it might be back?


oic; sounds like the thread has a more liberal formality about it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Holy crap, I'm rich, I'm rich!!!Well, not exactly, but I do still have a few PFERD square files left from the dozen I purchased several years ago.I've used a few, and given some to relatives and friends, but luckily still have a few new ones left!*Glad I've always horded things* ... bullets, gunpowder, chainsaw files and chain, saws, etc.
> 
> Everything seems to cost a lot more now.


me, too! lol... i only regret it when something does hit the trash, and the next day... could have used that!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> And 22 rimfire!
> 
> I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


that's right! i still got a couple LR .22 boxes/500 i got at WalMart when they had a Guns & Ammo dept...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> I’ll be down a few days . Was working the pile yesterday stepped on a piece of bark with moss on it . Wet moss is like ice went down and hurt my left hand and elbow . Nothing broken but hurts like hell . Glad I was just moving rounds and not cutting .
> 
> Have been working on my truck almost ready to scrounge wood with it . View attachment 1027078
> View attachment 1027079
> 
> These caps are extreamly rare . I paid $675 for 4 NOS 3 years ago . I could just about double my investment if I sell them .
> View attachment 1027080
> View attachment 1027081
> 
> 
> And a shot a few days ago .
> View attachment 1027082
> View attachment 1027083


i was wondering how your truck was going? after that DIY paint job! i got a lil chevy 6 i built... i won't go into all the details, but will comment: it has a full length crank oil scraper in it... and the piston come above the block's deck!

truck looks great! nice colors, stock i am guessing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm rich too lol.
> I have quite a few files in my "inventory ", this is a few packages that were on the bench. The good thing is I also have the grinders. If I didn’t flush cut any stumps I could do a lot of cutting just with the chains I have that are new or ready to go, I still need to stock up on the picco chain though, I hate buying them because they are more than what I've paid for my standard 3/8x72dl, even more than many of the 84dl . The good thing is they do last a long time for me .
> View attachment 1027086


i like files! got oodles. hard to do good metal work without files. i got big uns... down to fine Swiss files...  wood rasps, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Sorry about the injury.
> The truck looks great, can't wait to see a video of you guys tossing wood into it .


like a water pail fire brigade line.... 

_' don't mar the (my) varnished wood!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> @pdqdl please do not do this....see previous post.


why not? or start a new one? a dinner post now n then surely can't hurt.. maybe we could do:

What's For Dinner? (and other stuff)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged some maple and oak on the side of the road. Also got to try out my new light bar, balanced out great. I believe this saw is my favorite. Big enough for bucking and noodling but not too big for lighter work. View attachment 1027088


really?! all that just lying on side of road?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Greaser007 said:


> @Sawyer Rob
> So, a "self-unloading" trailer ? _ _ an old manure spreader ?
> hahahaha
> 
> Anyways peeps,
> I've got seven (7-ugh) chords of grey pine split and covered for winter. Wife and I have a drafty fireplace insert that we've been using now for 10-years. Geesh, the 10 sure flew by.
> The wife runs hot, and I run cold, therefore i freeze my tush or wear long-johns. Can only chase the wife until out of breath, and she is agile as a deer.
> 
> The clutch in my older husky 394xp was so worn a spring fell out when I had the saw on side after a horiz cut to fall a dead redwood.
> That spring lodged between clutch and cover and really raised a rukus with smoke billlowing. I smoked the cover through falling the dead nuisance tree.
> 
> I gave the above incident some thought, and headed to the saw shop to order some pieces and parts to nurse the saw further.
> By chance, there happened to be a new Husky 395xp power head on the saw shelf, so without hesitation, I bought it w a 36" bar.
> 
> My son, age 33, got to cut the first chord worth of 28" pine rounds.
> He sure tips them into the low stock trailer with ease.
> I have not cut a chord of rounds yet with my new 395, but from what I have used it so far, my conclusion is:
> _ _ _ I should have purchased a new saw 20-years ago instead of always nurse-maiding 30-yr old saws like 2100cd's & 394xp.
> 
> All in fun.
> 
> So hey, y'all, I spruced up the front driveline on my Ford E250 Van.


 nicely done! 
bet it looks cool spinning! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yup! and if I ever get over my lazy spell, I'll have my "supersized, self unloading" trailer ready!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


WOW! should do well off road, off grid with that snazzy tow truck!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

olyman said:


> cant carry a lot with that FLAT tire!!!!!!


bet that tow truck won't even notice. i had to work on air in flat tires today. big rigs, small rigs flat tires suck!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> It is working just fine on my computer.


retried, not selectable. not in ur post nor in a reply. i guess i can just analog on over. what forum is it in? Firewood?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pdqdl said:


> Is possible, but I tend to leave things alone unless I get a report. SVK seems to think that would serve no good purpose.
> Myself, I read there often. I'm pretty convinced you regularly eat better than I do on special occasions.


well, i see no reason not to have such a thread over in the Cooking Forum. some threads show up... 

_>SVK seems to think that would serve no good purpose._

did he get promoted?  [lol] i don't think no DELETE button in GM ck in severs any good purpse, too. he din't say that! he just asked u not to.  some threads pop up and one wonders if there will even be a reply. then bit later past 10 pages...

seems simple enuff

Cooking and Recipes
-What's For Dinner (New)

no need to move anything...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Cut the logs into 8' lengths and loaded them up. Let me tell you loading 8' logs by yourself is murder.


sounds like RR ties!!! maybe worse....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> You think that's gonna stop that dozer, or Rob


 that's what i was thinking, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I decided today to go out and get a load. I was supposed to work on cutting up my pile, splitting it, and filling the wood shed, but after I got back from town for a post office run, I decided heck with it, the truck was already warm, the snow isn't that deep yet and it was in the 20s and sunny so I'll go get a load to put in the wood shed.
> 
> I went back to one of my favorite firewood spots and someone with about 15 kids as been in there and pretty much cleaned it out, and left a big mess which bothers me because I like to leave my sites very neat.
> 
> Either way, this was probably The last load from that spot. Not the biggest load I've hauled, but I cant really load the truck very much because the driver side of the bed is only held on with hopes and dreams at this point.
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the full load for whatever reason but here are a few pics from my day.
> 
> That set of bear tracks was from this morning, looks like a decent sized black bear.
> 
> 4wd on the ol superduty was making some clunking when engaged so I need to look at that.
> 
> Now to go finish splitting that load.
> 
> View attachment 1027224
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027227


nice pix! looks like freeze up is bit like that river... just upahead and round the corner!


----------



## Cowboy254

tfp said:


> Peppermint? Haven't heard of that one. The narrow-leaf ironbark I get feels like you've picked up a green round when it's dry and cracked up. The heat it puts out and the time it lasts in the fire is just crazy.
> 
> I'm in SE QLD, but I have access to hunt and get firewood on 12000 acres out near Stanthorpe. The last load I got cost around $200 in fuel (damn Landcruiser), but since I was out there to camp and hunt and enjoy the nature, that was all good. If I was going for firewood only i'd have to take out a small truck and use the vehicles on the property to collect the wood. It's been so saturated for so long out there you need a 4wd for the main tracks and can't go off them at all.
> 
> Bringing back a load with every camping trip works fine for the 3 days of winter we experience up here  I'm doing some experiments with green wood this year, so i'm getting everything cut and stacked during Spring and see what it's like come Winter.



Stanthorpe, eh? Cowgirl is from Toowoomba which she reckons has the climate that is the closest to Victoria in all of Queensland, and she could be right. 

Yep, peppermint, narrow and broad leaf, named for the smell you get when you crush the leaves. Nice firewood, very little ash and easy to cut and split. About 800kg/m density. Very common around here but drive 50km up the road and the trees are all different. 

I love ironbark. There is some a bit to the north of us but unless you own the property it grows on, it is difficult to get. The state forests it grows in are generally not allowed to be scrounged from so you can't really get it. To illustrate for our northern scroungers, post a pic of a bit of ironbark in a wheelbarrow full of water to demonstrate the BTUs contained therein.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> FOR THE THREAD FELLAS
> (Helped my dad get a few cords stacked today)
> View attachment 1027221
> 
> And since I didn't get a deer or a turkey last Saturday, I still managed to scrounge up some meat
> View attachment 1027222


hi Bf- in chekcing ur wood pile, i did not see one stix out of place! i like those T-post ends. i got similar for my pecan. moved the rack so did some prep work to the rust in the slide on ends. rust converter. that went well. 

wondering - how do u put up all that meat? wrap it in freezer paper? i thawed out some venison pan sausage today for dinner tonite. i wondered if it would be bit flat. it was some of the best meat i have ever eated! very tasty. so tasty... i plan to mis the rest of it with beef burger and make burgers n fries with it. i still have half left of the package... and 2 maybe 3 in the freezer. plan to 50/50 all of it... venison pan sausage, yard egss, warmed over poppers and potato chunk fries!  umm i mean


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Out with the old, in with the new...I got a new used wood stove, the best part is that it was free. It's a Jotul F500, which seems like a pretty nice wood stove from what I've researched. It's a lot nicer than the old Earthstove that it replaced. It's pretty air-tight and has a side door in addition to the glass door. That's a pretty nice feature and says it can take 24" long pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1027184
> 
> 
> The old Earthstove put out a ton of heat, but didn't seal up that well. It was also designed for a 7" pipe and I modified it for 6". The reduction in size meant it took awhile to build a draft. It also wasn't the best for leaving you a bed of coals in the morning. I'll keep it for now and possible install it into my shop if/when I expand that building.View attachment 1027185


real nice S_r! i like it....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> The echo doesn't make much Sawdust compared to the remingtons the saw log piles, all on 1 72lgx070G never touched it up, we even had to sweep all the fine dust and dirt the best we could off all the logs from all the dust that blew on them while my dad's house was being built on for 2 years and all the rotten decaying leavesView attachment 1027228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027230
> View attachment 1027231
> 
> View attachment 1027232
> 
> View attachment 1027233


definitely thread theme appropriate... and stuff! the yard reminds me a bit of wcc's ops...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Dozer doesn't and won't even know it's flat!!
> 
> SR


what did he say? the dozer won't have any flats!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Watch till the end lol.



glad i saw that! WOW


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice pix! looks like freeze up is bit like that river... just upahead and round the corner!


The Tanana will stay open sometimes during the winter. I took a hike down to where the Delta and Tanana merge and checked out how the salmon spawn was doing. Lots of dead ones, but still some that were had some fight left. 

By the time I got that load off the truck, split and in the shed, it was after dark and the temp had dropped to 2 below.


----------



## 501Maico

MustangMike said:


> And 22 rimfire!
> 
> I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


I started reloading with a Lee Loader and a hammer when I was around 13yo for my surplus 8mm Mauser, about 1967~68. Wish I could remember what the cost of supplies were back then. A small Ma Pa store within bicycle range would sell me primers and smokeless powder, but one day the gears started turning and he wouldn't sell me any fine black powder. I guess he thought back to his childhood and knew what I had in mind.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Thanks


I hope you get well soon.


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> My woodlot has many large oak, maple and cherry along with other species, and it has big beech scattered all through it. Actually, big and small of all of them.
> 
> I rather like the beech...
> 
> SR


The Beech look pretty but the branch canopy is devastating for other varieties trying to grow around it. The width of the canopy of these trees is enormous. I bet I could grow over a dozen trees in the area of one large Beech tree.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> The Beech look pretty but the branch canopy is devastating for other varieties trying to grow around it. The width of the canopy of these trees is enormous. I bet I could grow over a dozen trees in the area of one large Beech tree.


 I get what you are saying, but in my woodlot Beech is scattered all through it, spaced just like all the other large species of trees.

I'm not sure why it's different here?

SR


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i was wondering how your truck was going? after that DIY paint job! i got a lil chevy 6 i built... i won't go into all the details, but will comment: it has a full length crank oil scraper in it... and the piston come above the block's eck!
> 
> truck looks great! nice colors, stock i am guessing.


100% stock . 250 I6 with a granny 4spd and 4.57 posi rear . Truck will pull stumps all day long . Top speed , 60 mph and screaming


----------



## SS396driver

rarefish383 said:


> Cut the logs into 8' lengths and loaded them up. Let me tell you loading 8' logs by yourself is murder.


You need a winch and arch





View attachment IMG_0520.MOV

View attachment IMG_0519.MOV


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nicely done! View attachment 1027276
> bet it looks cool spinning! ~


Those Clip arts get me every time


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi Bf- in chekcing ur wood pile, i did not see one stix out of place! i like those T-post ends. i got similar for my pecan. moved the rack so did some prep work to the rust in the slide on ends. rust converter. that went well.
> 
> wondering - how do u put up all that meat? wrap it in freezer paper? i thawed out some venison pan sausage today for dinner tonite. i wondered if it would be bit flat. it was some of the best meat i have ever eated! very tasty. so tasty... i plan to mis the rest of it with beef burger and make burgers n fries with it. i still have half left of the package... and 2 maybe 3 in the freezer. plan to 50/50 all of it... venison pan sausage, yard egss, warmed over poppers and potato chunk fries!  umm i mean


Yes sir! Craft paper and duct tape


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> I get what you are saying, but in my woodlot Beech is scattered all through it, spaced just like all the other large species of trees.
> 
> I'm not sure why it's different here?
> 
> SR


I don't know either. I know when we had it logged they did not clear cut it. There were lots of smaller (little) trees left behind. It is possible that a lot of them were Beech which gave them an advantage to overtake areas before other growth came in. Once it was logged I left it alone except to mow all the logging road trails. That was my big mistake. Our forester said let it grow up a bit before you go in to thin it out. I should have asked him how many years.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> why not? or start a new one? a dinner post now n then surely can't hurt.. maybe we could do:
> 
> What's For Dinner? (and other stuff)


Well there you go… Start a new one in the cooking thread and see if it goes!


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> You need a winch and arch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027307
> 
> View attachment 1027309


That works pretty nifty.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> That works pretty nifty.


I only use it when I don’t have the FEL with me


----------



## svk

Soo. Was at a friend’s cabin this weekend and had a good conversation with a person who has worked in some major zoos. Did you know that zoos in the US have to have a written contingency plan to kill all of their animals in the event that they escape and are not able to be contained. Guess I never thought of that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

svk said:


> Soo. Was at a friend’s cabin this weekend and had a good conversation with a person who has worked in some major zoos. Did you know that zoos in the US have to have a written contingency plan to kill all of their animals in the event that they escape and are not able to be contained. Guess I never thought of that.


 Yeaa, and every so often they kill one. A few years ago, they shot/killed an elephant, I've heard of other animals getting shot from time to time too.

SR


----------



## pdqdl

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> retried, not selectable. not in ur post nor in a reply. i guess i can just analog on over. what forum is it in? Firewood?




Are you clicking on this: *Post your hunting pictures here**!** 
or this: (click the link)*

The "link" is NOT in *(click the link)

Look in forum "The great outdoors" : https://www.arboristsite.com/forums/the-great-outdoors.49/*


----------



## MustangMike

I had previously mentioned this bear attack, but this quote has more details. This is scary, I did not realize the bear wanted to eat the kid, that is far different than an attack for defense.

Quote: "Across the country in Connecticut, a 250-pound black bear mauled a 10-year-old boy playing in his grandparents’ backyard and tried to drag him away before police fatally shot the animal."

When I think of the average police response time, I'm glad that I have guns. This kid is lucky to be alive. I can't imagine watching someone being attacked by a bear and having to wait for a police response! Also, if the police had 9 mm handguns this kid it double lucky!

There is a reason the folks out West often had pit bulls to watch their kids when they were outside, and they often referred to them as "Nanny Dogs"! It is a shame this breed has gotten such a bad reputation because of drug dealers and other unscrupulous folks who have raised them wrong.


----------



## Sierra_rider

We're starting to have issues with trash bears. We only have black bears here of course, but they are getting bad about nailing trash cans. I keep my trash can pretty clean/not smelly and have only been hit once. With some of my neighbors, it's a monthly occurrence and they still haven't figured it out lol.

The trash bears really don't give a rat's azz about being around people...not afraid at all. I do occasionally run into the more wild bears out in the woods/wilderness and they have a totally different mentality. They are very skittish and you only see the bear for a couple of seconds as it runs from you through the brush. I did have a run in with a bear family while riding my dirtbike. The mom and 1 of the cubs ran away from me as fast as possible. The other cub was very curious and actually approached within probably 30' from me. It took starting my bike back up and creeping towards him before he got out of the trail.

The final type of bear is only one I see when I'm down working in a different part of the state. They usually have a beard, what little clothing they are wearing is rainbow colored, and they are only easy to spot on Big Bear Weekend lol.


----------



## svk

I can tell you I would never watch that happen! I would die trying to free the kid and would whack and/or stab the bear with whatever was available.


----------



## svk

I haven’t had a bear in my feeders in a few years because I do not feed when they are awake. However this guy was on the ground this morning and I never heard a thing even though it’s right below my bedroom window. Could’ve been raccoons as well. The funny thing is there hasn’t been any seeds in this feeder since April.


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> mesquite for me! i like cedar, too. gets quite hot!! that is why i scrounge cedar fence boards. and when doing work around my place, keep any cedar boards. then chainsaw them to abou 10" or so and camp axe into kindling... i also keep a trug of cedar #2'... for when and if mr Brutus gives me a bit of a cold fire. that cedar is just like the primer bulb on a saw... i scrounged the cedar... from up along the county line. good stuff, i do like it.
> 
> for me, mesquite is more so for cooking. i have about 5 acres of it...
> View attachment 1027262


My headquarters post when regturning from overseas assignments was at Goodfellow AFB, Tx. Square miles of that stuff and would have loved to have a saw and go cutting. Was never there long enough to jsutify the cost of proper equipment. I saw some pistol grips made from it, quite wild!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> I can tell you I would never watch that happen! I would die trying to free the kid and would whack and/or stab the bear with whatever was available.


Living in rural alaska, wildlife is exactly why I carry a gun 24-7 and keep them in various accessible locations.


----------



## djg james

Gone a few days, get 10 pages behind and miss all the excitement. Dang!
The rain was coming in today, so I went to the log yard to get the Mulberry I had left behind.
I went over the chain I had been previously used with a file and even knocked down the rakers a little. It still cut to the right and was not as aggressive as it should be. Felt like it wasn't ejecting the chips out of the kerf. I've got another shop to try and see if they can sharpen chains properly. Actually, it's the same guy the tree guy uses. I think he ought to be able to straighten up this chain.

I went and finished up the Mulberry and a few large rounds of Oak using this chain. I didn't have a spare with me since I already have a half dozen or so ill fated chains lying around. Ended up with not quite a load, but man is that stuff heavy. I left the 24"-30" dia. trunk. Just too big for me to handle. Plenty of Maple there though.


----------



## Zaedock

MustangMike said:


> There is a reason the folks out West often had pit bulls to watch their kids when they were outside, and they often referred to them as "Nanny Dogs"! It is a shame this breed has gotten such a bad reputation because of drug dealers and other unscrupulous folks who have raised them wrong.



My best friends Pit Bulls are ferocious. They will literally lick the skin off your face when you arrive because they're so happy to see you.


----------



## chipper1

Here's a picture of the Maple pile I took today at my neighbors. He added a bunch of splits to the back side of it this weekend, you know he's got to get ready for this winter . He's opening up more to me helping him get a season ahead, he has 10 acres and a large portion is woods with lots of dead locust, sure we could get enough together and split in a few days working together.


Here's the willow I dropped this morning, anyone need any wood, most the branches and everything but the bottom two cuts of the stem are in the bonfire pit .
She had a bit of lean.


Needed to miss the lilac bush under the natural lean.


No lilacs were harmed in the cutting of this willow lol.


The 462 with a 28 and small dogs had no problem reaching thru to bore it. It was real fun facing it up and boring it off the ladder, the cuts are about 7' off the ground. I usually do the high stumps like that off the loader bucket, dang plants prevented me from doing that. Customer/neighbor says, want me to hold the ladder  .


----------



## chipper1

Now presenting the willow palm, not sure if it's as in the palm tree, or the face palm . You can see the other large limb is gone that went to the left(and a smaller one below it), dropped it right in the same slot in the bushes I dropped the main, I was pretty proud of that . Had to swing it about 75 degrees off its lean, no Dutchman though softwood fallers, just the skidding winch and a tapered hinge .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

No wood scrounging today but had to take the wife to the city for a eye exam and while waiting hit yo some pawn shops. 

Found a Jonsered 49sp with no chain and barely any compression for $299. I talked them down to $80 and still walked out but I’m debating going back for it before we leave Fairbanks.


----------



## gggGary

The Gray Elm in my pine woods was today's victim.
28" bar
Came pretty close to the intended landing. You can see the cleared lane, might have been some branch intereference steering
I'm thinking it will be a solid 2 cords. Tomorrow the gas splitter, No hand splitting elm rounds for me!







Bonus pics;



the sky was on fire! Full rainbow to the East (mostly a double) and spectacular sunset west, never seen both east and west lit like that before.


----------



## chipper1

gggGary said:


> The Gray Elm in my pine woods was today's victim.
> 28" bar
> Came pretty close to the intended landing. You can see the cleared lane, might have been some branch intereference steering
> I'm thinking it will be a solid 2 cords. Tomorrow the gas splitter, No hand splitting elm rounds for me!
> 
> View attachment 1027435
> View attachment 1027436
> View attachment 1027437
> View attachment 1027439
> 
> 
> Bonus pics;
> View attachment 1027448
> View attachment 1027449
> 
> the sky was on fire! Full rainbow to the East (mostly a double) and spectacular sunset west, never seen both east and west lit like that before like that before


Nice job.
That's sweet, never seen a rainbow on a sky like that!


----------



## JustJeff

Geez miss a day or two here and you're 12 pages behind and miss all the juicy stuff! Stacked the last bit of what I had split tonight. I'd love to keep going and process the rest of my log pile but at this point the daylight is running out sooner and it's just a matter of time before the weather turns. Beauty last few days! Heading to Quebec this weekend for a boys trip to try and scrounge a fish or two. Be in black bear country and since we can't carry cordless hole punchers here in Canada, I'll just take my chances and rely on my big mouth to make lots of noise!


----------



## sean donato

Second load of the day, and fourth load from cleaning up the wood lot. I was in such a hurry to unload this morning I forgot to take pictures of it. This last load was definatly the heaviest, by far. Actually had it get in the throttle pretty good to back up the trailer and get turned around to leave. Those locust rounds sitting on top are 23". The 400 didn't have any issues cutting them, or any of the oak, ash, white pine, sassafras, or wild cherry we were cutting today. I got a lot of but ends too. I'll have to break out the 390xp to quarter them. Poor kubota definatly earned its keep this weekend. Had to fill the tank twice, and that also means I need to get more diesel. . I left this load on the trailer for now. I have another load or two to grab, so I'll have to work at it after work this week.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Second load of the day, and fourth load from cleaning up the wood lot. I was in such a hurry to unload this morning I forgot to take pictures of it. This last load was definatly the heaviest, by far. Actually had it get in the throttle pretty good to back up the trailer and get turned around to leave. Those locust rounds sitting on top are 23". The 400 didn't have any issues cutting them, or any of the oak, ash, white pine, sassafras, or wild cherry we were cutting today. I got a lot of but ends too. I'll have to break out the 390xp to quarter them. Poor kubota definatly earned its keep this weekend. Had to fill the tank twice, and that also means I need to get more diesel. . I left this load on the trailer for now. I have another load or two to grab, so I'll have to work at it after work this week.


Those locust rounds look .
How many hrs do you get out of a tank on the kubota, my big one(L3800) I get around 8 running mostly full throttle(540 PTO) and is about 8 gallons, my little one(B2620) seems to be about the same and is about 6.5 gallons iirc, but I haven't really ran that one that hard all day.
Regardless, they sure are nice to have around, the big one earned it's keep today .
Here's what I spent on fuel this week . The good thing is I still have some of it left .
Truck and most of a 5 gallon can, my card or the pump shut off at $175, yes, the excursion was on EEEEE.


The other two 5 gallon containers and topped of the one that wasn't quite full. I brought three to fill as fuel was cheaper in Ohio than Michigan.


Then the little tractor.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Those locust rounds look .
> How many hrs do you get out of a tank on the kubota, my big one(L3800) I get around 8 running mostly full throttle(540 PTO) and is about 8 gallons, my little one(B2620) seems to be about the same and is about 6.5 gallons iirc, but I haven't really ran that one that hard all day.
> Regardless, they sure are nice to have around, the big one earned it's keep today .
> Here's what I spent on fuel this week . The good thing is I still have some of it left .
> Truck and most of a 5 gallon can, my card or the pump shut off at $175, yes, the excursion was on EEEEE.
> View attachment 1027490
> 
> The other two 5 gallon containers and topped of the one that wasn't quite full. I brought three to fill as fuel was cheaper in Ohio than Michigan.
> View attachment 1027491
> 
> Then the little tractor.
> View attachment 1027492


I generally avoid driving my diesel if I can, I usually drive the Tacoma. That being said, I did have to drive the Cummins for work a coupla weeks ago. I found out that the pump shut-off is 25 gallons, which ended up being $154 and some change. It has a 35 gallon tank and I couldn't fill it up. It's annoying, as it's a Safeway Grocery gas station and I used a bunch of rewards points and couldn't even get a whole tank full.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Did you know that zoos in the US have to have a written contingency plan to kill all of their animals in the event that they escape and are not able to be contained. Guess I never thought of that.


When Duluth, MN flooded in 2012, two seals famously ‘escaped’ out to a local highway. 

We talked to the zoo Director who described the uncertainty of searching for all of the other animals, at night, to determine which ones were still in their enclosures; which might be loose; and which might need rescue. At night. With no power. 









Seals warned zoo keepers of 2012 flood, by escaping


During a flood in Duluth five years ago, two harbor seals, Vivian and Feisty, managed to escape their enclosure at the Lake Superior Zoo -- prompting a frantic search for other escaped animals.




www.mprnews.org





Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr

sean donato said:


> Second load of the day, and fourth load from cleaning up the wood lot. I was in such a hurry to unload this morning I forgot to take pictures of it. This last load was definatly the heaviest, by far. Actually had it get in the throttle pretty good to back up the trailer and get turned around to leave. Those locust rounds sitting on top are 23". The 400 didn't have any issues cutting them, or any of the oak, ash, white pine, sassafras, or wild cherry we were cutting today. I got a lot of but ends too. I'll have to break out the 390xp to quarter them. Poor kubota definatly earned its keep this weekend. Had to fill the tank twice, and that also means I need to get more diesel. . I left this load on the trailer for now. I have another load or two to grab, so I'll have to work at it after work this week.


All RTB?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

You know, not to go off topic, but I think the reason these big threads go off topic as much as they do is because they get more attention. You post in a thread like this and several people will answer it, but start a new thread about wanting to build a Jonsered 272 mash up and nothing.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I generally avoid driving my diesel if I can, I usually drive the Tacoma. That being said, I did have to drive the Cummins for work a coupla weeks ago. I found out that the pump shut-off is 25 gallons, which ended up being $154 and some change. It has a 35 gallon tank and I couldn't fill it up. It's annoying, as it's a Safeway Grocery gas station and I used a bunch of rewards points and couldn't even get a whole tank full.


The only diesel there was the last one for the little tractor.
Back when obummer was in I remember the first time I experienced the pumps shutting off at a set amount. Sometimes my credit union debit card will at certain stations, that's what I was using, and I was surprised it didn't earlier.
Stinks when they get you or you loose on the reward points like that .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I drive my diesel pretty much exclusively now since I can get forbidden fuel for about 2 bucks a gallon less. If I drive my old 7.3 like a grandpa, and run a low and slow tune, I’m getting low 20s per gallon. I got 27 once on a road trip empty but average 21-22.


----------



## Honyuk96

Did someone say scrounge ?


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> The only diesel there was the last one for the little tractor.
> Back when obummer was in I remember the first time I experienced the pumps shutting off at a set amount. Sometimes my credit union debit card will at certain stations, that's what I was using, and I was surprised it didn't earlier.
> Stinks when they get you or you loose on the reward points like that .


I was surprised about the gas mileage I got last weekend heading up to Brufabs property. I only used a quarter tank between home and back. I didn't figure it out to the mile per gallon but that's pretty good for the size of V10 it is. It rarely matters whether I am loaded or not its usually the same regardless, but it must have been running exceptionally well.


----------



## 501Maico

svk said:


> I haven’t had a bear in my feeders in a few years because I do not feed when they are awake. However this guy was on the ground this morning and I never heard a thing even though it’s right below my bedroom window. Could’ve been raccoons as well. The funny thing is there hasn’t been any seeds in this feeder since April.
> View attachment 1027368



Amazing noses. I had one try to get in my trailer and pulled the weatherstripping off. The thing is, I only heated canned goods up on the stove and brought everything back home to wash. They also took a fancy to pull string when I was running phone and power.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I decided today to go out and get a load. I was supposed to work on cutting up my pile, splitting it, and filling the wood shed, but after I got back from town for a post office run, I decided heck with it, the truck was already warm, the snow isn't that deep yet and it was in the 20s and sunny so I'll go get a load to put in the wood shed.
> 
> I went back to one of my favorite firewood spots and someone with about 15 kids as been in there and pretty much cleaned it out, and left a big mess which bothers me because I like to leave my sites very neat.
> 
> Either way, this was probably The last load from that spot. Not the biggest load I've hauled, but I cant really load the truck very much because the driver side of the bed is only held on with hopes and dreams at this point.
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the full load for whatever reason but here are a few pics from my day.
> 
> That set of bear tracks was from this morning, looks like a decent sized black bear.
> 
> 4wd on the ol superduty was making some clunking when engaged so I need to look at that.
> 
> Now to go finish splitting that load.
> 
> View attachment 1027224
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027227


Check your U joints.


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You know, not to go off topic, but I think the reason these big threads go off topic as much as they do is because they get more attention. You post in a thread like this and several people will answer it, but start a new thread about wanting to build a Jonsered 272 mash up and nothing.


That's so true I have alot of unanswered ones as well. I usually go strait to the source and send a pm. I will look at the remington thread and find the smartest guy in the room and pm him. That usually works best for me.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Those locust rounds look .
> How many hrs do you get out of a tank on the kubota, my big one(L3800) I get around 8 running mostly full throttle(540 PTO) and is about 8 gallons, my little one(B2620) seems to be about the same and is about 6.5 gallons iirc, but I haven't really ran that one that hard all day.
> Regardless, they sure are nice to have around, the big one earned it's keep today .
> Here's what I spent on fuel this week . The good thing is I still have some of it left .
> Truck and most of a 5 gallon can, my card or the pump shut off at $175, yes, the excursion was on EEEEE.
> View attachment 1027490
> 
> The other two 5 gallon containers and topped of the one that wasn't quite full. I brought three to fill as fuel was cheaper in Ohio than Michigan.
> View attachment 1027491
> 
> Then the little tractor.
> View attachment 1027492


Depends on what I'm doing, mostly loader work this weekend. Used around 10 gallons. There's still some on the one can, I would guess less then a gallon. brush hogging is another things. Tank goes in 4-6 hours. Not really complaining, it does ok on fuel for the work it gets done. I think my B7510, is close to the same size just a few less hp then your B2620.


singinwoodwackr said:


> All RTB?


Yeah, for the most part. Most were standing dead, or rejects that didn't make mill grade.


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> We're starting to have issues with trash bears. We only have black bears here of course, but they are getting bad about nailing trash cans. I keep my trash can pretty clean/not smelly and have only been hit once. With some of my neighbors, it's a monthly occurrence and they still haven't figured it out lol.
> 
> The trash bears really don't give a rat's azz about being around people...not afraid at all. I do occasionally run into the more wild bears out in the woods/wilderness and they have a totally different mentality. They are very skittish and you only see the bear for a couple of seconds as it runs from you through the brush. I did have a run in with a bear family while riding my dirtbike. The mom and 1 of the cubs ran away from me as fast as possible. The other cub was very curious and actually approached within probably 30' from me. It took starting my bike back up and creeping towards him before he got out of the trail.
> 
> The final type of bear is only one I see when I'm down working in a different part of the state. They usually have a beard, what little clothing they are wearing is rainbow colored, and they are only easy to spot on Big Bear Weekend lol.


The 3 different bears that we saw during this Summer at our house had no intentions of running away. They were all on separate occasions. They just putted along with no fear from us. That is not good. We have had run ins up in B.C. with black bears while out hiking . One big male was eating berries along the hiking trail. He had no intentions of leaving his food source and got aggressive after we made ourselves known to him. We had to back up and leave the area. We also saw a few others up close and personal but they fled as fast as they could. One small 150 pound light brown colored female bear in Whistler village was hanging out eating grubs under an evergreen on the main trail into the village. Someone yelled out "Oh look at the cute bear". Under a low hanging branch right aside of me was this small bear sitting on the ground pulling grubs. That bear was only about 5 feet from me. Within seconds two girls with walkie talkies shooed the bear away. On the way back to the parking lot she was sitting in the middle of a picnic area pulling grubs. There had to be 40 people in a semi circle taking pictures of her. The 2 girls with walkie talkies were there to keep people from getting to close to the bear. I think if there was a tree hugger there they would have gone up to this bear to pat it.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I drive my diesel pretty much exclusively now since I can get forbidden fuel for about 2 bucks a gallon less. If I drive my old 7.3 like a grandpa, and run a low and slow tune, I’m getting low 20s per gallon. I got 27 once on a road trip empty but average 21-22.


Driving down hill? Owned lots of 7.3l diesels from idi to power stroke and never once seen better then 21mpg. that was a 99 std cab, 6 speed truck 2wd. Normally your lucky to get 18mpg empty driving like you got an egg under your foot.


----------



## JimR

SimonHS said:


> What size (diameter) have the new growth Beech trees reached?
> 
> Beech is good firewood. You have grown a good resource.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Beech Good Firewood? Your Guide To Burning Beech Wood [2022 ]
> 
> 
> Beech firewood is one of the best woods you can buy or harvest for your fireplace or wood stove. It's right up there with oak and hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fireandsaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beech Firewood - Is It Any Good?
> 
> 
> Is beech firewood a good choice for firewood? Read here for information about the tree and its heating capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.firewood-for-life.com


I checked several downed Beech trees by counting the rings and measuring the growth rings. On average the trees are growing at about 3/8 " in diameter. The center rings are very small. I think a 12 year old tree ends up being between 3 1/2 - 4 inches in diameter. I measured a tree that was 32 years old and it was 13 inches in diameter..


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Those locust rounds look .
> How many hrs do you get out of a tank on the kubota, my big one(L3800) I get around 8 running mostly full throttle(540 PTO) and is about 8 gallons, my little one(B2620) seems to be about the same and is about 6.5 gallons iirc, but I haven't really ran that one that hard all day.
> Regardless, they sure are nice to have around, the big one earned it's keep today .


 This 60hp tractor, raking hay at 1200 RPM's, (Kuhn rotary rake) in a flat field, will burn two quarts of fuel an hour!







It's hard to believe it could so efficient, but it is!

Then again, put this rotary cutter behind it, run it at PTO speed and get into grass this tall or even taller that works the tractor,






and it will burn five to six quarts an hour!

SR


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> This 60hp tractor, raking hay at 1200 RPM's, (Kuhn rotary rake) in a flat field, will burn two quarts of fuel an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe it could so efficient, but it is!
> 
> Then again, put this rotary cutter behind it, run it at PTO speed and get into grass this tall or even taller that works the tractor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it will burn five to six quarts an hour!
> 
> SR


Still pretty economical when you get down to it. 1 to 1.5 gal ph.


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> Nice score.
> What saw and what length bar(hard to see on my phone).
> I run a 20" lightweight on my ported 261, it's a nice setup for bucking.


Thanks!
400 with a 20” light, I keep a 16”/18” on the 261 now.


----------



## chipper1

Honyuk96 said:


> Did someone say scrounge ?


You bringing that home  .
Where is that at, near your sister's place.


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> You bringing that home  .
> Where is that at, near your sister's place.


Just down the road. Nice lumber but too much noise right now to deal w it.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> I was surprised about the gas mileage I got last weekend heading up to Brufabs property. I only used a quarter tank between home and back. I didn't figure it out to the mile per gallon but that's pretty good for the size of V10 it is. It rarely matters whether I am loaded or not its usually the same regardless, but it must have been running exceptionally well.


My lie-o-meter said 10.1 on the way down to Ohio last weekend drivinginto a crosswind, on the way back it was up to 10.7. I can get it to read much higher if I have no trailer, those dang fold down ramps are like a parachute. Also, staying off the expressway with a trailer helps a lot.


----------



## chipper1

Honyuk96 said:


> Just down the road. Nice lumber but too much noise right now to deal w it.


Too much noise?


----------



## JimR

3 days in a row of off and on rain. I needed a rest. I did manage to buck up at least a cord of wood during the non rainy parts of it. I might get out this afternoon to finish up the last pile of logs.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Depends on what I'm doing, mostly loader work this weekend. Used around 10 gallons. There's still some on the one can, I would guess less then a gallon. brush hogging is another things. Tank goes in 4-6 hours. Not really complaining, it does ok on fuel for the work it gets done. I think my B7510, is close to the same size just a few less hp then your B2620.


Funny how like Rob was saying, jumping up sometimes will yield a better fuel efficiency. I know on my old exmarks I could get much better fuel efficiency per acre mowed than say a standard rider, it was so much faster. I had the gears let go in my mower deck gear box for the bota, used my neighbors walk behind (with a sulky) and I mowed everything in half the time the bota would have done it in, it just doesn't get around as well for that task here, to many turns and obstacles. 
I think it's right around 26hp, I had a 2920 that I sold, 29hp I guess, same machine otherwise. I stole the mower mounting from that one to put on this one before selling it.
I like the B series, big enough to do some work, but they don't trash most yards.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> The 3 different bears that we saw during this Summer at our house had no intentions of running away. They were all on separate occasions. They just putted along with no fear from us. That is not good. We have had run ins up in B.C. with black bears while out hiking . One big male was eating berries along the hiking trail. He had no intentions of leaving his food source and got aggressive after we made ourselves known to him. We had to back up and leave the area. We also saw a few others up close and personal but they fled as fast as they could. One small 150 pound light brown colored female bear in Whistler village was hanging out eating grubs under an evergreen on the main trail into the village. Someone yelled out "Oh look at the cute bear". Under a low hanging branch right aside of me was this small bear sitting on the ground pulling grubs. That bear was only about 5 feet from me. Within seconds two girls with walkie talkies shooed the bear away. On the way back to the parking lot she was sitting in the middle of a picnic area pulling grubs. There had to be 40 people in a semi circle taking pictures of her. The 2 girls with walkie talkies were there to keep people from getting to close to the bear. I think if there was a tree hugger there they would have gone up to this bear to pat it.


Went to whistler for our honeymoon. At the restaurant up top of whistler, there are bear tracks in the concrete from when they built it, pretty cool.
But yeah, I ain't messing with a bear in the wild. I did get yelled at for petting the bear cubs(medium sized) at the Wisconsin Dells, guess they should have made the fence higher


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Driving down hill? Owned lots of 7.3l diesels from idi to power stroke and never once seen better then 21mpg. that was a 99 std cab, 6 speed truck 2wd. Normally your lucky to get 18mpg empty driving like you got an egg under your foot.


Everyone will say they get better though. I had a 99 f350 crew and it got 14-16 average but one time going across upper Michigan I got 18+ in the rain. I had 285s on it rather than the 265s.
That was a fun ride running the fire roads on the wis/mi boarder, had my buddy telling me what turns were coming and I was drifting them at about 45, hard core redneck action .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> This 60hp tractor, raking hay at 1200 RPM's, (Kuhn rotary rake) in a flat field, will burn two quarts of fuel an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe it could so efficient, but it is!
> 
> Then again, put this rotary cutter behind it, run it at PTO speed and get into grass this tall or even taller that works the tractor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it will burn five to six quarts an hour!
> 
> SR


Mine only takes gallons  .


----------



## Be Stihl

Sierra_rider said:


> Out with the old, in with the new...I got a new used wood stove, the best part is that it was free. It's a Jotul F500, which seems like a pretty nice wood stove from what I've researched. It's a lot nicer than the old Earthstove that it replaced. It's pretty air-tight and has a side door in addition to the glass door. That's a pretty nice feature and says it can take 24" long pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1027184
> 
> 
> The old Earthstove put out a ton of heat, but didn't seal up that well. It was also designed for a 7" pipe and I modified it for 6". The reduction in size meant it took awhile to build a draft. It also wasn't the best for leaving you a bed of coals in the morning. I'll keep it for now and possible install it into my shop if/when I expand that building.View attachment 1027185


Nice stove and hearth, I love my Jotul it puts out some heat.


----------



## TRTermite

JimR said:


> Beware of that creep. He is a Narcissist. I have one too and can't wait until the man croaks. We are having a neighborhood party the day he goes down.


Why Postpone a good party? Make the reason for the party OBVIOUS then Invite Him as a "SPECIAL GUEST".. (Attempt at humor).


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JimR said:


> Check your U joints.


It feels more like one of the hubs is going out. I need to tear into it and check it out as soon as I get the head gaskets done on the suburban.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Driving down hill? Owned lots of 7.3l diesels from idi to power stroke and never once seen better then 21mpg. that was a 99 std cab, 6 speed truck 2wd. Normally your lucky to get 18mpg empty driving like you got an egg under your foot.


I’ve done some work to mine, including changing the injectors to international single shots, and I’m running a PHP hydra that’s tuned custom to my truck and needs. 15 tunes gives a lot of versatility for different driving.


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> Too much noise?


Hockey and work. New lady friend as well. I’m super busy but snapped a pic of that beautiful scrounge. Off to Notre Dame first thing Friday morning for hockey tournament. Hope you’re staying busy and doin well.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Everyone will say they get better though. I had a 99 f350 crew and it got 14-16 average but one time going across upper Michigan I got 18+ in the rain. I had 285s on it rather than the 265s.
> That was a fun ride running the fire roads on the wis/mi boarder, had my buddy telling me what turns were coming and I was drifting them at about 45, hard core redneck action .


I’ve got 285s on mine and when I first got it I was getting 14-15 out of it stock.


----------



## TRTermite

JimR said:


> I truly know the meaning of cityshit moving to the country first hand. I won't get in to all the details about this person because the POS usually follows me on the internet. Those kind of people are like that.


YERR Baiting Him/Her/ItShit .. I Kinda Like that Subtle approach. 
Why I commented on two of your posts seams odd to me, it isn't intentional But I did it anyway.


----------



## TRTermite

mountainguyed67 said:


> Internet picture.
> 
> View attachment 1025870


Waiting for the sap to run out to lighten the Load.. Cottonwood is like that.


----------



## TRTermite

sean donato said:


> Idiot!


EX Brother in/out Law....


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Mine only takes gallons  .


Still waiting on dang work lights .


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> My lie-o-meter said 10.1 on the way down to Ohio last weekend drivinginto a crosswind, on the way back it was up to 10.7. I can get it to read much higher if I have no trailer, those dang fold down ramps are like a parachute. Also, staying off the expressway with a trailer helps a lot.


I've clocked it before going up north at 9 its however a big V10. Yours I believe is a 6.8? This thing is an 8.0L if you get north of 65 MPH it's really bringing the gauge down. But as far as power no diesel can come close to it. But it's by far an odd ball and not easy to find parts for it for that fact I would have preferred the 12 valve.


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> But as far as power no diesel can come close to it.


Sorry Vt, I can't agree with that. Maybe stock to stock hp from the same era - I think the V10 was 310 hp/450 ft-lb vs 5.9 24 valve diesel 245 hp/550 ft-lb. But every HD diesel today stomps 310/450. And lots of chipped trucks from the 1990's/2000's way above it too. I think you need to drive a couple more diesels - then you'll be a convert! LOL


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Sorry Vt, I can't agree with that. Maybe stock to stock hp from the same era - I think the V10 was 310 hp/450 ft-lb vs 5.9 24 valve diesel 245 hp/550 ft-lb. But every HD diesel today stomps 310/450. And lots of chipped trucks from the 1990's/2000's way above it too. I think you need to drive a couple more diesels - then you'll be a convert! LOL


By all means my next truck will be a deisel. Parts are a complete pain to come by on these things but it was what's available to me. In the future I'd like to get a newer truck but have to see where the finances are at with all the medical we've had the last couple years.


----------



## JustJeff

Lol, those older trucks are rare up here in the rust belt. Diesel here is 60 cents a liter more than gas. I drive diesels at work and have a couple die hard diesel buddies but I love my ford eco boost. A 2013 I've had since new. It tows like a diesel with excellent down low torque and the mileage gets better the longer I own it. I'm at 14l/100km which is about 17 US mpg for the metrically challenged. This is my average over the last 8000km/5000mi. 25% of that is towing my camper and a mix of city/hwy. I don't care about the peak numbers because it's the average that reflects the cost. The turbos make a nice quiet whistling whoosh when yanking a trailer full of sugar maple!


----------



## H-Ranch

Vtrombly said:


> In the future I'd like to get a newer truck


Yeah, me too. Buddy of mine with his own business doing really well just bought a new truck and farm near hit 6 figures. I'm not affording that, so I'll be settling for a new to me truck I think.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> And 22 rimfire!
> 
> I used to get 1,000 large rifle primers for under $15.-, now you are lucky if you can find them for $150.-!!!


When I started reloading in '73 100 primers were $1 and if you bought a whole brick of 1,000 they were $8 as I recall. For less than $10 I could get 100 primers, 100 bullets, and a pound of powder to load for my 30-06. As a mid-teen I could handle that by mowing a couple lawns. Now... it is out of hand. I long for the days when I was loading .38 Specials for 4¢ each and would shoot up 500+ at a time at the range. Even adding in the cost of rebuilding and replacing revolvers is was still pretty cheap fun. I could have cut the cost more by casting my own bullets but the casting and sizing time would have been significant as would be the time for scrounging lead... I tried it for a while and it just wasn't worth it. Now... it would be worth it if I were shooting those volumes.


----------



## H-Ranch

JustJeff said:


> Lol, those older trucks are rare up here in the rust belt. Diesel here is 60 cents a liter more than gas. I drive diesels at work and have a couple die hard diesel buddies but I love my ford eco boost.


Not a ton of old trucks here either. And it's getting tougher to justify diesel for sure between initial cost, fuel cost, and improved gassers. I still like driving them though!


----------



## Sierra_rider

H-Ranch said:


> Sorry Vt, I can't agree with that. Maybe stock to stock hp from the same era - I think the V10 was 310 hp/450 ft-lb vs 5.9 24 valve diesel 245 hp/550 ft-lb. But every HD diesel today stomps 310/450. And lots of chipped trucks from the 1990's/2000's way above it too. I think you need to drive a couple more diesels - then you'll be a convert! LOL


Yep. I think my 6.7 Cummins was 350/610 stock...since then, certain things have "fallen" off the truck and it runs nothing like a stock truck.


----------



## Vtrombly

H-Ranch said:


> Yeah, me too. Buddy of mine with his own business doing really well just bought a new truck and farm near hit 6 figures. I'm not affording that, so I'll be settling for a new to me truck I think.





H-Ranch said:


> Not a ton of old trucks here either. And it's getting tougher to justify diesel for sure between initial cost, fuel cost, and improved gassers. I still like driving them though!


I think that's where I'm at too I can still get my firewood and keep this thing going. Even old trucks are a ton of money. When I got it it ticked something fierce when it started up. I thought it was a sticky lifter. But a friend of my dad's was over and asked me what oil was in it which was 10W40 via the manual. He built race cars for years and he told me get that out of it V10s dont like heavy oil and put 5w30 in it in the summer and 5w20 in it in the winter. I did and it's never ticked or banged again so that solved that. Other than that it just doesnt heat up in the winter wont blow heat for crap. It has such a huge block and rad that it never gets warm when it's cold out.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Reloading components are off the charts right now. As is ammo for any non mainstream chambering.
> 
> I paid $75 a box for 25-35 Hornady LeverRevolution ammo. It's insane.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have been able to get a few boxes of bullets and powder from some guys who are getting out of reloading.


I gave a buddy of mine brass today for his 7x57, .300 Savage, .308 Win, and 7 MM Rem Mag. I've got another guy coming for .35 Rem brass. I used to save all the once fired brass I could find in case I needed it. A 5 gallon pail of tumbled, sorted, and bagged brass just turned up at my parents' house... a place I haven't lived in quite a few decades! I had so much of the stuff I didn't miss it! There were a bunch of .45 ACP brass in that bucket too and they just went into rotation with my other .45 brass... I wish I knew about that bucket sooner!


----------



## jolj

Sierra_rider said:


> Out with the old, in with the new...I got a new used wood stove, the best part is that it was free. It's a Jotul F500, which seems like a pretty nice wood stove from what I've researched. It's a lot nicer than the old Earthstove that it replaced. It's pretty air-tight and has a side door in addition to the glass door. That's a pretty nice feature and says it can take 24" long pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1027184
> 
> 
> The old Earthstove put out a ton of heat, but didn't seal up that well. It was also designed for a 7" pipe and I modified it for 6". The reduction in size meant it took awhile to build a draft. It also wasn't the best for leaving you a bed of coals in the morning. I'll keep it for now and possible install it into my shop if/when I expand that building.View attachment 1027185


My wife has one of those stoves.


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> This 60hp tractor, raking hay at 1200 RPM's, (Kuhn rotary rake) in a flat field, will burn two quarts of fuel an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe it could so efficient, but it is!
> 
> Then again, put this rotary cutter behind it, run it at PTO speed and get into grass this tall or even taller that works the tractor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it will burn five to six quarts an hour!
> 
> SR


Thats incredible on fuel consumption. My remington chainsaws burn thru that and more in half the time  and they only 5hp tops.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> My lie-o-meter said 10.1 on the way down to Ohio last weekend drivinginto a crosswind, on the way back it was up to 10.7. I can get it to read much higher if I have no trailer, those dang fold down ramps are like a parachute. Also, staying off the expressway with a trailer helps a lot.


The gate up on my 5x8 tsc trailer is expanded metal and it costs maybe 5mph and 5mpg I now run with it down on a garbage bag of packing paper to absorb the bumps, now it doesn't feel like I'm towing anything. Can you make the ramps removable


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Not a ton of old trucks here either. And it's getting tougher to justify diesel for sure between initial cost, fuel cost, and improved gassers. I still like driving them though!


I'm still an old school gasser guy myself. I seldom get far from the house and only occasionally run in to a hill so long and steep that I lose any measurable amount of speed. It doesn't bother me enough to tolerate the down sides of diesel. Smell, expense,smell,stupid expensive repairs, smell,may start may not when it gets real cold smell, etc etc. Did I mention the smell??
On the coldest night in my lifetime here in the valley my 76' Chevy with the old bulletproof 350 made it's way around to the neighbors jumping all their new fangled perty cars and trucks. 
I will admit it took 5 or 6 cranks as opposed to the normal 1-1/2 cranks but I figured I would cut the ol girl some slack seein' she had recently turned over 280,000 miles!!
Now don't nobody go gettin' ur dander up. I know there is a time and a place for everything ,even diesel fuel ,but for my simple, close to home lifestyle any ol dodge, Chevy or pre 80's Ford with a V8 will do me plenty good.


----------



## JimR

TRTermite said:


> YERR Baiting Him/Her/ItShit .. I Kinda Like that Subtle approach.
> Why I commented on two of your posts seams odd to me, it isn't intentional But I did it anyway.


Narcissist waste their time trying to figure out how to get the best of everyone. Maybe it will keep the sick b-stard busy and out of my hair.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It feels more like one of the hubs is going out. I need to tear into it and check it out as soon as I get the head gaskets done on the suburban.


Had that same issue with my prior 2003 F250. I ended up swapping them both out for new ones.


----------



## JimR

TRTermite said:


> Why Postpone a good party? Make the reason for the party OBVIOUS then Invite Him as a "SPECIAL GUEST".. (Attempt at humor).


No way I would invite an evil person to a party.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Went to whistler for our honeymoon. At the restaurant up top of whistler, there are bear tracks in the concrete from when they built it, pretty cool.
> But yeah, I ain't messing with a bear in the wild. I did get yelled at for petting the bear cubs(medium sized) at the Wisconsin Dells, guess they should have made the fence higher


We saw 13 bears in 8 days up there. I love that area up there.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JimR said:


> Had that same issue with my prior 2003 F250. I ended up swapping them both out for new ones.


I took it over to the old man’s house today and got it pulled in the garage and the front end up in the air. At my house on the ground I couldn’t find any shake in the front driveshaft, but once I pulled it for inspection I found just a hint of play in the read CV joint. Pulled a driveshaft out of the parts truck, and stuck it in there with some new u-joints and it’s good as new.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JustJeff said:


> Lol, those older trucks are rare up here in the rust belt. Diesel here is 60 cents a liter more than gas. I drive diesels at work and have a couple die hard diesel buddies but I love my ford eco boost. A 2013 I've had since new. It tows like a diesel with excellent down low torque and the mileage gets better the longer I own it. I'm at 14l/100km which is about 17 US mpg for the metrically challenged. This is my average over the last 8000km/5000mi. 25% of that is towing my camper and a mix of city/hwy. I don't care about the peak numbers because it's the average that reflects the cost. The turbos make a nice quiet whistling whoosh when yanking a trailer full of sugar maple!


I’m paying about 1.00 less then gas and about 1.70 less then pump diesel here for the forbidden fuel I run.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> I think that's where I'm at too I can still get my firewood and keep this thing going. Even old trucks are a ton of money. When I got it it ticked something fierce when it started up. I thought it was a sticky lifter. But a friend of my dad's was over and asked me what oil was in it which was 10W40 via the manual. He built race cars for years and he told me get that out of it V10s dont like heavy oil and put 5w30 in it in the summer and 5w20 in it in the winter. I did and it's never ticked or banged again so that solved that. Other than that it just doesnt heat up in the winter wont blow heat for crap. It has such a huge block and rad that it never gets warm when it's cold out.


Try changing the thermostat.


----------



## Logger nate

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m paying about 1.00 less then gas and about 1.70 less then pump diesel here for the forbidden fuel I run.


Kinda nice that’s it’s all the same color there, well used to be anyway.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Logger nate said:


> Kinda nice that’s it’s all the same color there, well used to be anyway.


No dye in the cheap stuff where I am and have never seen any kind of enforcement


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> The gate up on my 5x8 tsc trailer is expanded metal and it costs maybe 5mph and 5mpg I now run with it down on a garbage bag of packing paper to absorb the bumps, now it doesn't feel like I'm towing anything. Can you make the ramps removable


Not easily. That's one of the reasons I built the 25' trailer, I wanted something I could haul for longer distances without as much wind resistance. 
I used to have an aluma brand aluminum 6x12 that the ramp folded into the gate, it was real nice when empty and for hauling a splitter or a quad it worked well too, much more and you had to have it up. I hauled some pretty good loads with it and my mini vans .




Then I got this 20' aluminum. This was a light duty trailer and I thrashed it pretty bad, That's why I wanted the 25' trailer to be built much better. That being said it did a lot of work for me and I totally got my money out of it even after the repairs I had don't to it and the new wheels and tires I put on it.
Didn't take much to squat it.


These are the logs @Sawyer Rob cut the siding for my woodshed from, thanks again Rob .
This was a pretty good load.


----------



## GrizG

I've encountered quite a number of snakes over the years while running saws, picking up rounds, etc. I've even severed a couple that were inside trees I felled... that was creepy. Those experiences pale in comparison to this one:








Indonesian woman's body found inside python, say reports


A police chief said the woman's body appeared to be largely intact when it was found.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Not easily. That's one of the reasons I built the 25' trailer, I wanted something I could haul for longer distances without as much wind resistance.
> I used to have an aluma brand aluminum 6x12 that the ramp folded into the gate, it was real nice when empty and for hauling a splitter or a quad it worked well too, much more and you had to have it up. I hauled some pretty good loads with it and my mini vans .
> View attachment 1027676
> 
> View attachment 1027677
> 
> Then I got this 20' aluminum. This was a light duty trailer and I thrashed it pretty bad, That's why I wanted the 25' trailer to be built much better. That being said it did a lot of work for me and I totally got my money out of it even after the repairs I had don't to it and the new wheels and tires I put on it.
> Didn't take much to squat it.
> View attachment 1027678
> 
> These are the logs @Sawyer Rob cut the siding for my woodshed from, thanks again Rob .
> This was a pretty good load.
> View attachment 1027679
> 
> View attachment 1027680


I can't believe you could put that much weight on a 2-wheeled (single axle) trailer. My tires can 'handle' only about 1000# each. I put only about half that on the trailer because of the frame.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> Try changing the thermostat.


It was changed right before I got it. The gauge warms up to the set level and stays there. During the summer it will blow heat just fine all day long but during the winter its luke warm while going down the highway and at idle its basically cold and the more speed of the fan you give it the cooler it gets too. Only thing I can think of is when its below 30 degrees the motor stays so cool that it cant maintain the temp to keep the coolant warm.


----------



## Lionsfan

Vtrombly said:


> It was changed right before I got it. The gauge warms up to the set level and stays there. During the summer it will blow heat just fine all day long but during the winter its luke warm while going down the highway and at idle its basically cold and the more speed of the fan you give it the cooler it gets too. Only thing I can think of is when its below 30 degrees the motor stays so cool that it cant maintain the temp to keep the coolant warm.


Seen more than one truck running around in the winter with a piece of cardboard in front of the radiator. I bet you could still buy one of those bras that goes over the grill also.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> I've clocked it before going up north at 9 its however a big V10. Yours I believe is a 6.8? This thing is an 8.0L if you get north of 65 MPH it's really bringing the gauge down. But as far as power no diesel can come close to it. But it's by far an odd ball and not easy to find parts for it for that fact I would have preferred the 12 valve.


They were rated for something like 310hp, and 450ft lb torque. They were also totally unrelated to the viper engine. Reasonably reliable, towed decently well. Not a replacement for a 5.9L. The 160hp was rated at 450ftlbs. Just went up from there with the 190/210hp models, then the 24valves and common rails killed off any big block/large cube gasser. 
For your no diesel can come close, I'll argue that heavily all day.


----------



## Vtrombly

Lionsfan said:


> Seen more than one truck running around in the winter with a piece of cardboard in front of the radiator. I bet you could still buy one of those bras that goes over the grill also.


Yeah I may go ahead and put some cardboard in front of it. If its cold enough out it wont even shift into overdrive.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> They were rated for something like 310hp, and 450ft lb torque. They were also totally unrelated to the viper engine. Reasonably reliable, towed decently well. Not a replacement for a 5.9L. The 160hp was rated at 450ftlbs. Just went up from there with the 190/210hp models, then the 24valves and common rails killed off any big block/large cube gasser.
> For your no diesel can come close, I'll argue that heavily all day.


I guess that could be true. I am speaking on my own experience. I've seen V10s win many a tractor pulls and I've had many a 24 and 12v attempt to race every one of them have lost. I'm not saying that it wasn't the drivers or otherwise but it doesn't increase my confidence level. No replacement for displacement.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> I guess that could be true. I am speaking on my own experience. I've seen V10s win many a tractor pulls and I've had many a 24 and 12v attempt to race every one of them have lost. I'm not saying that it wasn't the drivers or otherwise but it doesn't increase my confidence level. No replacement for displacement.


Racing a diesel vs gas is comedic at best. The rpm favores the gasser. Your also dealing with a time where the cummins rpm was 2500/3200 respectively. The 7.3L were in the same ball park around 3200 rpm. Even my 460 shifts at 5000 rpm. Now go hook 14k lbs and run up a mountain. You'll be flat to the floor loosing speed and the diesel will just be chugging along. Modify the diesel even slightly and the gas displacement goes out the window.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning all. My feet are firmly planted in the 7.3 diesel camp. Good for all types of scrounging.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Racing a diesel vs gas is comedic at best. The rpm favores the gasser. Your also dealing with a time where the cummins rpm was 2500/3200 respectively. The 7.3L were in the same ball park around 3200 rpm. Even my 460 shifts at 5000 rpm. Now go hook 14k lbs and run up a mountain. You'll be flat to the floor loosing speed and the diesel will just be chugging along. Modify the diesel even slightly and the gas displacement goes out the window.


Get what your saying. If I ended up getting one it would be an older used anyhow. I cant see spending what they want nowadays anyway repair at this point is far cheaper when I use it for hauling here and there and firewood.


----------



## sean donato

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning all. My feet are firmly planted in the 7.3 diesel camp. Good for all types of scrounging.


Since diesel went nuts in price my cummins has been parked. The 460 works good enough.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Get what your saying. If I ended up getting one it would be an older used anyhow. I cant see spending what they want nowadays anyway repair at this point is far cheaper when I use it for hauling here and there and firewood.


Only reason I don't get rid of my old 12 valve or big block. Both are paid for and it's far cheaper to maintain them then buy a new truck.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Get what your saying. If I ended up getting one it would be an older used anyhow. I cant see spending what they want nowadays anyway repair at this point is far cheaper when I use it for hauling here and there and firewood.


Don't know of you ever saw my 79? This is what the cummins is sitting in.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Don't know of you ever saw my 79? This is what the cummins is sitting in.


Do you have to swap a computer in with it. That looks pretty sweet I like the old style body.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> Only reason I don't get rid of my old 12 valve or big block. Both are paid for and it's far cheaper to maintain them then buy a new truck.


It helps a lot if you have a heated shop to work on them and you can do most of your own work on them.


----------



## WoodAbuser

sean donato said:


> Don't know of you ever saw my 79? This is what the cummins is sitting in.


Sweet! With that lift tho I would need a ladder to get in it.


----------



## sean donato

Those pictures are at my dad's shop, where we rebuilt the truck. I don't have a shop at my place yet...
No computer in it, it's a p-pumped 12 valve. 5 speed nv4500.


----------



## Brufab

The best truck is the one that always starts and runs good. Think my 5.3 02 z71 motor is toast, waiting on compression results from my mechanic to see if it's worth throwing any money at. Front end is all wonky too so between a motor swap and that it might be a junker. Might of spun a bearing or something in the head, not sure though as anything internal is out if my realm of knowledge repair wise.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I can't believe you could put that much weight on a 2-wheeled (single axle) trailer. My tires can 'handle' only about 1000# each. I put only about half that on the trailer because of the frame.


It's just a little over the 2200 it was rated for, but most the weight is balanced on the trailer, as I mainly pulled that with the mercury villager mini van.
It was a very well built trailer, and really nice for light loads(like up to 500). I hauled a lot of 4wd quads and wood splitters on it, very smooth ride as it had a torsion axle.
Does your trailer have 12" tires then, a well balanced load with the hitch set at the proper height to make the trailer ride level when loaded does a lot for getting you to the max weight limit.
Here's a half cord I hauled this spring with the 4x8(it has little 12" tires), slightly heavy to the tongue, wouldn't want anything more on the trailer. It was mixed with a good amount of black locust and red oak was the primary wood, the rest was also hardwoods such as cherry, elm, and maple, may have been a stick or two of ash and mulberry.


----------



## MustangMike

I used to be a fan of no replacement for displacement and had built FE Ford big blocks in most of my Mustangs.

But this one (2006) is only stroked to 4.9 Ltr and has the Whipple twin screw SC, 3V per cylinder and VCT. It pulls like a freight train, is low maintenance, starts easily, runs smooth and gets good fuel mileage, so now I say:

There is no replacement for Technology!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> I used to be a fan of no replacement for displacement and had built FE Ford big blocks in most of my Mustangs.
> 
> But this one (2006) is only stroked to 4.9 Ltr and has the Whipple twin screw SC, 3V per cylinder and VCT. It pulls like a freight train, is low maintenance, starts easily, runs smooth and gets good fuel mileage, so now I say:
> 
> There is no replacement for boost!


Fixed it


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Fixed it


It would be cool if we could get some little 1 liter turbo diesels in cars here. Even little turbo gas cars, no reason they cant make them, they just know we wouldn't want some of the crap they currently are giving us, that and they are pushing the EV agenda now  .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> It's just a little over the 2200 it was rated for, but most the weight is balanced on the trailer, as I mainly pulled that with the mercury villager mini van.
> It was a very well built trailer, and really nice for light loads(like up to 500). I hauled a lot of 4wd quads and wood splitters on it, very smooth ride as it had a torsion axle.
> Does your trailer have 12" tires then, a well balanced load with the hitch set at the proper height to make the trailer ride level when loaded does a lot for getting you to the max weight limit.
> Here's a half cord I hauled this spring with the 4x8(it has little 12" tires), slightly heavy to the tongue, wouldn't want anything more on the trailer. It was mixed with a good amount of black locust and red oak was the primary wood, the rest was also hardwoods such as cherry, elm, and maple, may have been a stick or two of ash and mulberry.
> View attachment 1027722


I've talked about my 5'x8' trailer before, so I hope nobody is getting tired of me bringing it up. I do have a drop on my hitch, but I've never noticed if the trailer rides level. It's close. I have 14" car tires on my trailer and they start to squat with approx. 2/3rds a load of what you're showing. I need new tires; these have sidewall cracks. I only drive 35 mph 2 mi. each way so that's a cost I keep putting off. The other load impacting fact is the frame. Only 1/8" thick? 2" angle frame. I've yet to get around to beefing it up.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> It was changed right before I got it. The gauge warms up to the set level and stays there. During the summer it will blow heat just fine all day long but during the winter its luke warm while going down the highway and at idle its basically cold and the more speed of the fan you give it the cooler it gets too. Only thing I can think of is when its below 30 degrees the motor stays so cool that it cant maintain the temp to keep the coolant warm.


Gas or diesel? Any motor should warm up when running unless the thermostat is stuck open. I have seen this happen many times when I turned wrenches for a living. I would swap that out before Winter so that you have heat.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> It would be cool if we could get some little 1 liter turbo diesels in cars here. Even little turbo gas cars, no reason they cant make them, they just know we wouldn't want some of the crap they currently are giving us, that and they are pushing the EV agenda now  .


I really wish we had more mini diesel options in vehicles. There are lots of options over seas. I've contemplated doing more conversions, but lack of shop space, time and funds killed those ambitions.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> Fixed it


Boost is nice, but it is more than that. The VCT, multi valve, FI, and computer engine control that adjust for octane, temperature, etc.

It combines to produce a combination of drivability, power and economy that was not attainable in the past.

In the past you were forced to make lots of choices between drivability, economy and performance. It is really nice to have it all at once.

And yes, my 2019 F-150 truck has a little 2.7 ltr V-6 bi turbo with a 10 speed and I love it! Great mileage and drivability for a full size 4 X 4 truck.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> Gas or diesel? Any motor should warm up when running unless the thermostat is stuck open. I have seen this happen many times when I turned wrenches for a living. I would swap that out before Winter so that you have heat.


Its gas, The gauge says its warm 175 or whatever and stays there just wont blow any heat or a lot of heat at least.


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe a problem with your heater core.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Maybe a problem with your heater core.


During the summer if you turn on the heat it blows hot though wouldn't it not blow heat constantly not just in the winter?


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Boost is nice, but it is more than that. The VCT, multi valve, FI, and computer engine control that adjust for octane, temperature, etc.
> 
> It combines to produce a combination of drivability, power and economy that was not attainable in the past.
> 
> In the past you were forced to make lots of choices between drivability, economy and performance. It is really nice to have it all at once.
> 
> And yes, my 2019 F-150 truck has a little 2.7 ltr V-6 bi turbo with a 10 speed and I love it! Great mileage and drivability for a full size 4 X 4 truck.


I understand the tech plays a part, I was having a bit of fun, as, even with the tech end of it the biggest power gains are from a device that was originally made to force air into mine shafts way back when. 
I've often wondered why we didn't go to multi valve and vvi long ago. Was pretty normal for smaller engines and all.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> During the summer if you turn on the heat it blows hot though wouldn't it not blow heat constantly not just in the winter?


Wonder if it's a dodge thing. From my first cummins (90w250) to the latest one (19 5500) heat has always sucked over winter. Even the 79 has an auxiliary heater core stuffed under the seat.(and thats an old ford) Ran a 94 318 sport truck around for a while and the heat sucked in that too.


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok I looked online and came across that you need to put an OEM Mopar stat in it. I didn't change the stat a rad shop did when my dad had it but supposedly the springs are week in aftermarket stats and it wont get warm enough to shift into OD which is what I'm seeing so maybe it is that.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Ok I looked online and came across that you need to put an OEM Mopar stat in it. I didn't change the stat a rad shop did when my dad had it but supposedly the springs are week in aftermarket stats and it wont get warm enough to shift into OD which is what I'm seeing so maybe it is that.


That should be pretty easy fix for you.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> That should be pretty easy fix for you.


I guess I figured a 190 is a 190. Is the temp sensor and the thermostat separate where it could show 190 on the gauge but not be working properly?


----------



## MustangMike

Keep in mind, when I started building engines in my old Mustangs (67-70) Both the block and heads were cast iron. Getting an aluminum intake was a big deal (often improved flow, cooled the charge and decreased weight).

There were no aftermarket heads that were affordable for street cars, you did your own work (if you were brave enough). You mostly just learned things from books or from friends (especially friends who were mechanics).

Timing was changed by spinning the distributor and replacing the springs to change the mechanical advance curve.

Most mods usually started with improving the exhaust flow (headers, dual exhaust, low restriction mufflers) and low restriction air filters.

You could build a real screamer with the right mods, but plugs would likely need to be changed every 5,000 miles, oil every 2,500 miles, and you would be lucky to get double digit fuel mileage on the highway (trannys did not have over drive). Anti-freeze also had to be changed regularly and alternators went bad on a regular basis, power steering often failed (or leaked), and if you had AC it had similar problems. Radiator and heating hoses had to be changed on a regular basis.

In short, you spent a lot more time fixing and maintaining your ride than you do now.

As a result, I am thankful for modern technology.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Vtrombly said:


> It was changed right before I got it. The gauge warms up to the set level and stays there. During the summer it will blow heat just fine all day long but during the winter its luke warm while going down the highway and at idle its basically cold and the more speed of the fan you give it the cooler it gets too. Only thing I can think of is when its below 30 degrees the motor stays so cool that it cant maintain the temp to keep the coolant warm.


do you have a insulated winter front on the truck?


----------



## MustangMike

Vtrombly said:


> During the summer if you turn on the heat it blows hot though wouldn't it not blow heat constantly not just in the winter?


The ones I remember were water to air heat exchangers. Just because the air blows through does not mean the anti-freeze flow is 100%.

It was common for the old ones to be partly plugged due to corrosion, resulting in poor heat.


----------



## Vtrombly

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> do you have a insulated winter front on the truck?


No and that was the other thing I was wondering the rad and fan in this thing is huge could just be really efficient at cooling it down too.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> I guess I figured a 190 is a 190. Is the temp sensor and the thermostat separate where it could show 190 on the gauge but not be working properly?


No it's not. I went through this with my first gen 12v and then again with my big block. The old radiator sprung a leak in the first gen, so I got a new radiator and a cap and t-stat came with it. Put it all in and the truck wouldn't make heat. Pulled my hair out for a while. The parts guy got me a cummins t-Stat, we tossed it in one evening after work and I magically had heat. Put the old thermostat in a beaker of water and tossed it on the hot plate we used to heat rods and it was fully open at 120*f. Way too low. Said 190* right on the bottom of the thermostat. 
Fast forward quite a few years and I did the same thing with the big block. I just realized what happened right away. Went straight to ford and found there were 2 offerings a 180* and a 195*. With the 4 core radiator I put in it, they advised the 195* t stat. Makes great heat and it idles right.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Vtrombly said:


> I guess that could be true. I am speaking on my own experience. I've seen V10s win many a tractor pulls and I've had many a 24 and 12v attempt to race every one of them have lost. I'm not saying that it wasn't the drivers or otherwise but it doesn't increase my confidence level. No replacement for displacement.


I'll put my 7.3 powerstroke against that V10 any day of the week with a skidsteer on a 10k trailer behind it. The ONLY thing that V10 has over a diesel is higher RPM and probably lower gears so it might feel like fast emtpy. I've owned several gas and diesel trucks, and the gas trucks are always more "sporty" quicker acceleration, higher speeds, heck, my cammed and tuned Chevy 6.0 2500HD with 4:10 rears will smoke almost anything off the line, and pulls decent, but coming over tenderoot hill to the north of me with a load I'll be down to about 45 MPH at the top, where my Powerstroke or the cummins will pull that hill at 65/70 all day every day with the same load.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Keep in mind, when I started building engines in my old Mustangs (67-70) Both the block and heads were cast iron. Getting an aluminum intake was a big deal (often improved flow, cooled the charge and decreased weight).
> 
> There were no aftermarket heads that were affordable for street cars, you did your own work (if you were brave enough). You mostly just learned things from books or from friends (especially friends who were mechanics).
> 
> Timing was changed by spinning the distributor and replacing the springs to change the mechanical advance curve.
> 
> Most mods usually started with improving the exhaust flow (headers, dual exhaust, low restriction mufflers) and low restriction air filters.
> 
> You could build a real screamer with the right mods, but plugs would likely need to be changed every 5,000 miles, oil every 2,500 miles, and you would be lucky to get double digit fuel mileage on the highway (trannys did not have over drive). Anti-freeze also had to be changed regularly and alternators went bad on a regular basis, power steering often failed (or leaked), and if you had AC it had similar problems. Radiator and heating hoses had to be changed on a regular basis.
> 
> In short, you spent a lot more time fixing and maintaining your ride than you do now.
> 
> As a result, I am thankful for modern technology.


even more work if you were running a solid cam. 500 mile valve adjustments if you were lucky. I still have a fe360 in my 73 high boy. Good engine. Leaks like a sieve. I've been blessed to be brought up around 60-70s vehicles. Actually I was the first to modernize when I got my 93 f150. Before that I drove a 75 f250 360 points ignition. Actually hated that truck. C6, full time 4x4, gas hog.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning all. My feet are firmly planted in the 7.3 diesel camp. Good for all types of scrounging.


I'm not a ford guy, but my 01 Powerstroke is the best work truck I've ever owned. Not fast, not pretty, but will pull a 4 cord load of wood out of the hills like its not even there.


----------



## Vtrombly

Here's the diagram I found for it it appears if the heat supply hose goes into the top of the Stat housing maybe ill pull It off and make sure there is no obstruction at the nipple or the line or the hose is collapsing.


----------



## chipper1

Can't believe all this dodge talk, disgusting, you're all reported!  .

Sure hope the stat is all it needs Vince.
Easy enough to do a quick flush with a hose on the heater core while you're in there. Supposed to be warmer Saturday, I'm gonna try to get the last of my pressure washing done then.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> No it's not. I went through this with my first gen 12v and then again with my big block. The old radiator sprung a leak in the first gen, so I got a new radiator and a cap and t-stat came with it. Put it all in and the truck wouldn't make heat. Pulled my hair out for a while. The parts guy got me a cummins t-Stat, we tossed it in one evening after work and I magically had heat. Put the old thermostat in a beaker of water and tossed it on the hot plate we used to heat rods and it was fully open at 120*f. Way too low. Said 190* right on the bottom of the thermostat.
> Fast forward quite a few years and I did the same thing with the big block. I just realized what happened right away. Went straight to ford and found there were 2 offerings a 180* and a 195*. With the 4 core radiator I put in it, they advised the 195* t stat. Makes great heat and it idles right.





chipper1 said:


> Can't believe all this dodge talk, disgusting, you're all reported!  .
> 
> Sure hope the stat is all it needs Vince.
> Easy enough to do a quick flush with a hose on the heater core while you're in there. Supposed to be warmer Saturday, I'm gonna try to get the last of my pressure washing done then.


Its looking like the best you can get is the Stant thermostat aftermarket the OEM is NLA from my reading the gates one doesn't work opens at 120 says 195 but guys are saying that's not true the Stant in a 180 Stat but it opens at 180. 34 bucks so worth a shot.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> even more work if you were running a solid cam. 500 mile valve adjustments if you were lucky. I still have a fe360 in my 73 high boy. Good engine. Leaks like a sieve. I've been blessed to be brought up around 60-70s vehicles. Actually I was the first to modernize when I got my 93 f150. Before that I drove a 75 f250 360 points ignition. Actually hated that truck. C6, full time 4x4, gas hog.


I had solid lifter cams in both a 390 and the 427. The FE Ford motors have shaft mounted rocker arms, so the adjustment screw is on the end of the rocker (not in the middle), so they are a real PITA to adjust (with the car running and oil spurting). (The 427 was a 66 Holman + Moody side oiler block with cross bolted mains), so you had to run a solid cam in it (all the oil went to the bearings).

The first things my brother and I usually did was replace the points and condenser with a Mallory Photocell Electronic ignition. They were easy to install and worked really well. We also would replace the stock timing chain with TRW double roller, just to make sure everything stayed in sync.


----------



## MustangMike

I knew I had this picture, but I could not find it! Finally did!

The year was 1970, I turned 18 and was able to buy a firearm w/o my parents!

I purchased a Remington 870 12 ga. w/28" modified barrel (no vent rib) at Peekskill Gun Dealers for $109-.

I had shot at grouse several times with my Dad's shotgun but had never got one. That changed with my 870!

I was hunting in a swampy area where the Cortland Mall is now. The grouse went down but was not dead.

Rex (w/o any training) ran and retrieved it, did not rip it up, and dropped it at my feet (he knew it was for me).

We drove my Dad's Jeep Wagoneer to and from (not many 4wd vehicles back then).

And yes, I'm wearing high top sneakers instead of boots!


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> The best truck is the one that always starts and runs good. Think my 5.3 02 z71 motor is toast, waiting on compression results from my mechanic to see if it's worth throwing any money at. Front end is all wonky too so between a motor swap and that it might be a junker. Might of spun a bearing or something in the head, not sure though as anything internal is out if my realm of knowledge repair wise.


How many miles on that? I had one go about 250 and the other was still going when I sold at 326k


----------



## svk

Well I trapped two mice overnight trying to get into the house, they are sure starting to move.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Well I trapped two mice overnight trying to get into the house, they are sure starting to move.


----------



## svk

Too many blood and guts


----------



## MustangMike

He can't post them till he sets up his hang pole!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> He can't post them till he sets up his hang pole!


You ever see the guy who makes mini panoramas with stuffed mice LOL


----------



## MustangMike

No.


----------



## MustangMike

Anyone know what happened to North by Northwest? This site will not let me send him a message even though it looks like he is posting in another thread???


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> He can't post them till he sets up his hang pole!


Maybe he will send pix one he skins them and hangs up on his shed.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Well I trapped two mice overnight trying to get into the house, they are sure starting to move.


Same here literally got 2 last night in the garage myself farmers taking down the field next to us.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> Anyone know what happened to North by Northwest? This site will not let me send him a message even though it looks like he is posting in another thread???


 @North by Northwest Hes in the GMCI thread he has his profile private you cant send him PMs He keeps his stuff relatively private.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


>


Dead animals might be to off topic for this thread.


----------



## terryrichardson10

chipper1 said:


> I bet it's an ear ringer .
> Welcome to AS Terry.
> 
> Didn't look like it would it would be a problem, not like it was a small opening concentrating the exhaust towards the saw, well at least not any worse than many stihls do.


On the inside of the muffle I made, I put a channel to direct the air flow out the top corner so it flows right above the bar. When I get home I’ll take a pic of that part to show you what I’m talking about


----------



## SS396driver

I got a good one . My hand still hurts so no scrounging for me but my wife came home from work and had a load of Ash . Her little Tacoma was loaded . So she moved it to my truck to bring to my son .


----------



## gggGary

Unclear; does the temp gauge drop when it doesn't blow hot air into the cab?
Some heater core circuits require cracking a hose fitting to bleed out air.
Day three on the elm. that 12" leaner branch is on the ground bucked up now.
Took 3' cuts off till I could reach the crotch then it fell two ways.


About a cord split hauled and in the racks 


At least another 1 1/2 to go. Just got the rounds cut from the 15' of 28" trunk.
Splitters 100' away at the bottom of the steep hill behind Allison. Lots of rolling rounds to the splitter.
Had this happen in TWO saws today. Think it's the first time I've stuck a chain that way and I've cut quite few elms before.
Had to loosen the chain and dig out the swarf. Took a hammer n screwdriver to free the end sprocket on the other bar. Darned stringy elm.


----------



## terryrichardson10

terryrichardson10 said:


> On the inside of the muffle I made, I put a channel to direct the air flow out the top corner so it flows right above the bar. When I get home I’ll take a pic of that part to show you what I’m talking about


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> Its gas, The gauge says its warm 175 or whatever and stays there just wont blow any heat or a lot of heat at least.


Your heater core is plugged. Pull the lines and back flush it. I just had to do my 2016 Ram 2500 with only 54K on it. My core was plugged.


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok I'll give that a shot too I think I have some hose connectors around here I'll give that a go.


----------



## JimR

gggGary said:


> Unclear; does the temp gauge drop when it doesn't blow hot air into the cab?
> Some heater core circuits require cracking a hose fitting to bleed out air.
> Day three on the elm. that 12" leaner branch is on the ground bucked up now.
> Took 3' cuts off till I could reach the crotch then it fell two ways.
> View attachment 1027888
> 
> About a cord split hauled and in the racks
> View attachment 1027890
> 
> At least another 1 1/2 to go. Just got the rounds cut from the 15' of 28" trunk.
> Splitters 100' away at the bottom of the steep hill behind Allison. Lots of rolling rounds to the splitter.
> Had this happen in TWO saws today. Think it's the first time I've stuck a chain that way and I've cut quite few elms before.
> Had to loosen the chain and dig out the swarf. Took a hammer n screwdriver to free the end sprocket on the other bar. Darned stringy elm.
> View attachment 1027889


I had that same thing happen to me today on a piece of Beech. I had to pry the chain out of the bar.


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> FOR THE THREAD FELLAS
> (Helped my dad get a few cords stacked today)
> View attachment 1027221
> 
> And since I didn't get a deer or a turkey last Saturday, I still managed to scrounge up some meat
> View attachment 1027222


I'm almost out of wood. I have surgery for a Hernia Nov 7th and I've contacted all of my customers, and told them their wood was safe till I'm mobile again, or they can come pick it up, or I can bring it in the next few days. Three guys pick theirs up anyway, and it's ready and stacked on the court. All the rest but one are getting in now. One didn't respond. His dad is my neighbor. I'm giving odds that he calls the day after surgery and says he's ready for his wood now. His will be ready in March.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> No and that was the other thing I was wondering the rad and fan in this thing is huge could just be really efficient at cooling it down too.


The radiator can be cold but the motor will still be hot if the thermostat is working properly.


----------



## JimR

rarefish383 said:


> I'm almost out of wood. I have surgery for a Hernia Nov 7th and I've contacted all of my customers, and told them their wood was safe till I'm mobile again, or they can come pick it up, or I can bring it in the next few days. Three guys pick theirs up anyway, and it's ready and stacked on the court. All the rest but one are getting in now. One didn't respond. His dad is my neighbor. I'm giving odds that he calls the day after surgery and says he's ready for his wood now. His will be ready in March.


Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## JimR

Finally cleaned up all the short logs today.


----------



## jolj

What happen to the like button?


----------



## Vtrombly

jolj said:


> What happen to the like button?


Looks like there is a site glitch right now


----------



## Philbert

Can’t keep up. Sorry. Call me if you need me. 

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> I had that same thing happen to me today on a piece of Beech. I had to pry the chain out of the bar.


I think i had same thing happen running my dad's pro mcbrick 650. Cut 1 popple 10'6" saw log into firewood and chain seized up on bar, my dad said there was stuff stuck in bar groove


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> I think i had same thing happen running my dad's pro mcbrick 650. Cut 1 popple 10'6" saw log into firewood and chain seized up on bar, my dad said there was stuff stuck in bar groove


Hey BRUFAB!! I hate it when that happens. Sometimes they just won't clear on their own.
Drug the 4000 poulan back out tonight. ( The one where I thought I'd done the carb but I hadn't). It got a carb kit and I'll be danged...... She fired right up. Go figure!!


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> How many miles on that? I had one go about 250 and the other was still going when I sold at 326k


325k on everything but the motor, motor could have 150-250 as it was a replaced before we bought a some point by the previous owner. He had money and owned a local buisness in town so I took his word. Good oil pressure, no blue smoke


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Hey BRUFAB!! I hate it when that happens. Sometimes they just won't clear on their own.
> Drug the 4000 poulan back out tonight. ( The one where I thought I'd done the carb but I hadn't). It got a carb kit and I'll be danged...... She fired right up. Go figure!!


That's great to hear  sure beats that hostage situation you been in lately


----------



## bob kern

Lol. That's just my running joke about work. Can't really complain... It pays the bills. How's your new job going?? And Hannah's new venture?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Pro Safety has changed up their four points once again! They're making the bottom tine and two middle tines even longer now! This is their fourth four point design that I know of. I haven't tried them yet. Slapping them on tonight. We'll see how they do tomorrow.

The dawgs on the left are one of Pro Safety's older design's. I believe their second or maybe third. The Dawgs on the right are one of their newer designs. 



Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1027905


Great job, looks nice.
Do you weld for a living.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Same here literally got 2 last night in the garage myself farmers taking down the field next to us.


I've gotten 4 this fall, all within two days a couple weeks ago. Nothing since, which seems kinda odd since it's been pretty cold this week.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1027672


Nice. We got about 10 min worth the other day down here, lol. Big flakes but nothing stuck.


----------



## MustangMike

I had a bar cease up like that with wood chips while cutting Chestnut Oak several years ago. I freed my sprocket tip the same way (WD-40, screwdriver and hammer). I believe I have only had it happen when the tip is buried and I'm pressing it.

I try to either select a longer bar or cut over the top first, so I don't bury the tip so much.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

All you guys talk about is gas or diesel trucks…
don’t none of ya have one of them new electric ones?
I hear they’ll pull 10k# at least 75 miles on a charge


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Dead animals might be to off topic for this thread.


Well, I just got an elk tag. If I succeed on punching it? I won't post a picture if it! Although,  I may post a picture of the elk.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Ahh


MustangMike said:


> I had a bar cease up like that with wood chips while cutting Chestnut Oak several years ago. I freed my sprocket tip the same way (WD-40, screwdriver and hammer). I believe I have only had it happen when the tip is buried and I'm pressing it.
> 
> I try to either select a longer bar or cut over the top first, so I don't bury the tip so much.


Ahhhh! Just crank the oiler valve wide open, burie that bar tip and winde on'er full throttle!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just got my hopped up primary back on line. A couple blemishes and cracks in the plastics, but no "cents" in replacing them. 
I just may end up smashing her again in the wind before winter is over. 




I tried bucking a log to test her out, but she failed the test.  Apparently power saws cut much better with a bar and chain mounted on them! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just got my hopped up primary back on line. A couple blemishes and cracks in the plastics, but no "cents" in replacing them.
> I just may end up smashing her again in the wind before winter is over.
> 
> View attachment 1027951
> 
> 
> I tried bucking a log to test her out, but she failed the test.  Apparently power saws cut much better with a bar and chain mounted on them!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Try pushing harder.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Try pushing harder.


 Okay I'll try!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I just got an elk tag. If I succeed on punching it? I won't post a picture if it! Although,  I may post a picture of the elk.


I got my caribou tags today. Might be a pair of those tags as well soon


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I got my caribou tags today. Might be a pair of those tags as well soon


Good on ya!  And good hunting!


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> It would be cool if we could get some little 1 liter turbo diesels in cars here. Even little turbo gas cars, no reason they cant make them, they just know we wouldn't want some of the crap they currently are giving us, that and they are pushing the EV agenda now  .


Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I just got an elk tag. If I succeed on punching it? I won't post a picture if it! Although,  I may post a picture of the elk.


We actually have an elk hunt here in PA. Tags are by lottery and I have never attempted to get one. 60 bull tags and 118 cow tags this year.


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Lol. That's just my running joke about work. Can't really complain... It pays the bills. How's your new job going?? And Hannah's new venture?


So far so good for me, $ coming in to help with all the $ going out. Not so good for the wife, no orders yet on all her buisness platforms. Most of her stuff goes to small businesses and with the economy stuff I think everyone is gun shy on doing anything.


----------



## farmer steve

singinwoodwackr said:


> All you guys talk about is gas or diesel trucks…
> don’t none of ya have one of them new electric ones?
> I hear they’ll pull 10k# at least 75 miles on a charge


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> We actually have an elk hunt here in PA. Tags are by lottery and I have never attempted to get one. 60 bull tags and 118 cow tags this year.


Same in Michigan maybe not as many tags, I believe all the hunts have to be guided. It's a real strict hunt and only takes place in northern lower peninsula where there elk are. We have a preference point system here with bear and elk licenses its a confusing process, I think the more times you apply and take these dnr surveys it improves your chances.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Same in Michigan maybe not as many tags, I believe all the hunts have to be guided. It's a real strict hunt and only takes place in northern lower peninsula where there elk are. We have a preference point system here with bear and elk licenses its a confusing process, I think the more times you apply and take these dnr surveys it improves your chances.


Yeah my dads place is there in Atlanta where they are. If your somehow blessed enough to get a tag you had better get one. I've heard is a one tag a lifetime per person here.


----------



## terryrichardson10

chipper1 said:


> Great job, looks nice.
> Do you weld for a living.


Some of the time lol


----------



## Lionsfan

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah my dads place is there in Atlanta where they are. If your somehow blessed enough to get a tag you had better get one. I've heard is a one tag a lifetime per person here.


I see them in the Valderbilt area occasionally on my commute to work. Nothing makes a guy pucker-up faster than a pair of bull elk dancing around in the middle of I-75 at 4:30 in the morning!!


----------



## Vtrombly

Lionsfan said:


> I see them in the Valderbilt area occasionally on my commute to work. Nothing makes a guy pucker-up faster than a pair of bull elk dancing around in the middle of I-75 at 4:30 in the morning!!


Oh yeah I came accross a horse one time that got out bad windstorm took a fence down. It was raining and it was in the road I got out and led it back onto what I thought was the owners property and got in the car and waited for the sheriff someone could have got real hurt hitting that poor scared horse.


----------



## Lionsfan

MustangMike said:


> Boost is nice, but it is more than that. The VCT, multi valve, FI, and computer engine control that adjust for octane, temperature, etc.
> 
> It combines to produce a combination of drivability, power and economy that was not attainable in the past.
> 
> In the past you were forced to make lots of choices between drivability, economy and performance. It is really nice to have it all at once.
> 
> And yes, my 2019 F-150 truck has a little 2.7 ltr V-6 bi turbo with a 10 speed and I love it! Great mileage and drivability for a full size 4 X 4 truck.


I've had mine almost a year, and so far I can't find a fault. As far as a practical power plant for a half-ton pickup, it blows away any of the V-6's or small V-8's I've ever driven. The jury is still out on long-term cost of ownership, but I'm giving Ford motor company the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise.


----------



## freeasaburt

LondonNeil said:


> Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


Although I don't disagree with you (I'm from Belgium, same narrow roads etc.), I was wondering, at which RPM's do those engines reach 140 bhp? Even though it's true that excellent cars have been built for the European roads and traffic (try making a 180° turn with an American car on our roads... ), in my opinion there's still something to say for the 'there's no replacement for displacement' idea.
I've driven quite a few cars of the VW range of brands, mainly the older, quite dirty, yet very reliable 1.9L turbo diesels. And while it's true that their modern 1.6 counterparts perform the same on the road, it becomes a different story when you're pulling a 2-axle trailer loaded with 1000kgs (legally too much, but hey, you know, it happens ) freshly cut firewood, off road...

At some point a pretty big van slipped off the forest road close to where I lived, and pretty soon had sunk its right wheels up to its axles into the soft forest ground. No 4x4 available, so I decided to hook it up to my 1.9 turbodiesel Golf ('Rabbit' in the States, I believe). Not a good idea per se, but it pulled it out as if it was nothing... Try to do that with a 1 liter engine... I might be wrong, I'm not a car expert or whatever, just personal experience.

When you mention 1.9L engines to (really) young people, they consider it 'massive'. Go figure .


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, what a difference in perspective! The "little" engine in the Mustang is a 2.3 liter turbo.

Of course, many of us don't really consider it a Mustang unless you get the GT with the 5.0 V-8 ... the sound is just different and IMO awesome!


----------



## freeasaburt

The only things I drove with more than 2 liter displacement were a tractor, a skid steer (don't know what displacement it had, but quit a lot I would guess) and a big rental van  .
I once had a new Skoda Octavia company car with 150 hp, 2 liter turbo diesel, automatic gear shifting (manual shifters are still popular here). The thing had a 'launch mode', first time I tested it (standing still at a traffic light) I thought a truck had hit me in the back... That was a pretty great car, break so lots of cargo space, yet 'sporty' and handled corners very well, *and* good mileage, 5-6 liter/100kms, which is 38-47 MPG if I'm not mistaken. The downside, of course, or at least in my opinion, is that the thing is complex, no space left under the hood whatsoever, difficult to work on, lots of things (sensors for example) can cause problems, etc.


----------



## freeasaburt

Some friends of mine are into American trucks, cars (and motorcycles, I used to own a Sportster myself), e.g. Dodge Ram, etc. One of them even has a Boss Hoss, I believe it has a 5.7L car engine under it? ... But those things rarely see the road these times, fuel prices are just too high. My sister bought a Ford Ranger pickup truck last year, for her company, don't know what engine version or whatever (it's a diesel though) but it uses some 11 liters/100 km I believe, and filling up its 80L fuel tank costs you €160... that kinda hurts the wallet.

I went off topic a bit here, but let me fix that  . Oak trees here have been producing way more acorns than usual, because of the drought, I suppose they do this to ensure offspring in case they die. They became so heavy that tops broke out, especially in windy conditions. A few weekends back I was driving through an area with a lot of privately owned parcels of woodland, and a top (almost half a tree) was blocking the road. I was there to do some bucking on a property, so had my saws with me... Don't know who the owner of the land was but seeing that I cleared the road, I took quite a lot of perfect firewood with me... Gonna warm my house for several days in a year or two


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> I had a bar cease up like that with wood chips while cutting Chestnut Oak several years ago. I freed my sprocket tip the same way (WD-40, screwdriver and hammer). I believe I have only had it happen when the tip is buried and I'm pressing it.
> 
> I try to either select a longer bar or cut over the top first, so I don't bury the tip so much.


And pump that manual oiler if ya got it!!


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just got my hopped up primary back on line. A couple blemishes and cracks in the plastics, but no "cents" in replacing them.
> I just may end up smashing her again in the wind before winter is over.
> 
> View attachment 1027951
> 
> 
> I tried bucking a log to test her out, but she failed the test.  Apparently power saws cut much better with a bar and chain mounted on them!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Starting them helps too!! Shoving them back and forth like a crosscut is simply exhausting!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

freeasaburt said:


> Some friends of mine are into American trucks, cars (and motorcycles, I used to own a Sportster myself), e.g. Dodge Ram, etc. One of them even has a Boss Hoss, I believe it has a 5.7L car engine under it? ... But those things rarely see the road these times, fuel prices are just too high. My sister bought a Ford Ranger pickup truck last year, for her company, don't know what engine version or whatever (it's a diesel though) but it uses some 11 liters/100 km I believe, and filling up its 80L fuel tank costs you €160... that kinda hurts the wallet.
> 
> I went off topic a bit here, but let me fix that  . Oak trees here have been producing way more acorns than usual, because of the drought, I suppose they do this to ensure offspring in case they die. They became so heavy that tops broke out, especially in windy conditions. A few weekends back I was driving through an area with a lot of privately owned parcels of woodland, and a top (almost half a tree) was blocking the road. I was there to do some bucking on a property, so had my saws with me... Don't know who the owner of the land was but seeing that I cleared the road, I took quite a lot of perfect firewood with me... Gonna warm my house for several days in a year or two


It cost me about USD $90 to fill my F350 from half a tank right now. I let it get down to quarter tank a couple times and was north of $150 filling it.

I went on a road trip yesterday to Glenallen. Roads were not great so driving 55 mph or less, and I used 7.8 gallons on the 149 mile trip down there which gives me right around 19mpg. Filled up before coming back home and it cost me 56 bucks.

Of course, I was running my fuel saver tune which is only 315 HP.


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> Your heater core is plugged. Pull the lines and back flush it. I just had to do my 2016 Ram 2500 with only 54K on it. My core was plugged.





Vtrombly said:


> Its gas, The gauge says its warm 175 or whatever and stays there just wont blow any heat or a lot of heat at least.


I would put a 195 degree thermostat in it. When you back flush the heater core make sure you are putting your garden hose on the return line.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


Just so long as I can make it have more power then it's OK whatever displacement it is. 


farmer steve said:


> We actually have an elk hunt here in PA. Tags are by lottery and I have never attempted to get one. 60 bull tags and 118 cow tags this year.


I entered the lottery every year till this past year. Just seems like a waste if I'm never gonna actually get to hunt one here at home, when I can get out of state tags and a guide for the same money I've spent on the elk lottery here. 


Lionsfan said:


> I've had mine almost a year, and so far I can't find a fault. As far as a practical power plant for a half-ton pickup, it blows away any of the V-6's or small V-8's I've ever driven. The jury is still out on long-term cost of ownership, but I'm giving Ford motor company the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise.


I'd love to have one for a beater truck, they just haven't hit my price range yet. Lots of guys at work have the eco boost v6 and can't say enough good about them.


freeasaburt said:


> Although I don't disagree with you (I'm from Belgium, same narrow roads etc.), I was wondering, at which RPM's do those engines reach 140 bhp? Even though it's true that excellent cars have been built for the European roads and traffic (try making a 180° turn with an American car on our roads... ), in my opinion there's still something to say for the 'there's no replacement for displacement' idea.
> I've driven quite a few cars of the VW range of brands, mainly the older, quite dirty, yet very reliable 1.9L turbo diesels. And while it's true that their modern 1.6 counterparts perform the same on the road, it becomes a different story when you're pulling a 2-axle trailer loaded with 1000kgs (legally too much, but hey, you know, it happens ) freshly cut firewood, off road...
> 
> At some point a pretty big van slipped off the forest road close to where I lived, and pretty soon had sunk its right wheels up to its axles into the soft forest ground. No 4x4 available, so I decided to hook it up to my 1.9 turbodiesel Golf ('Rabbit' in the States, I believe). Not a good idea per se, but it pulled it out as if it was nothing... Try to do that with a 1 liter engine... I might be wrong, I'm not a car expert or whatever, just personal experience.
> 
> When you mention 1.9L engines to (really) young people, they consider it 'massive'. Go figure .


I had an old 86 pre cup diesel jetta.. I liked it pretty good. Turbo model with a 5 speed. It did good on fuel and just ok with the power department. Don't know if I would want to tow anything with it.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I'm not so sure that it applies to diesel, although I believe you guys over seas are still running higher sulfur fuel then we are, but isn't your gasoline higher octane then whats normally found here in the states?


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'm not so sure that it applies to diesel, although I believe you guys over seas are still running higher sulfur fuel then we are, but isn't your gasoline higher octane then whats normally found here in the states?


Their octane rating is a different method then what we use, it's basically the same as we have here. Their octane number is higher, but not any more knock resistance then any of our pump fuels. 
I believe they are at or close to the same sulfur content as we are in the USA as well.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Their octane rating is a different method then what we use, it's basically the same as we have here. Their octane number is higher, but not any more knock resistance then any of our pump fuels.
> I believe they are at or close to the same sulfur content as we are in the USA as well.


My understanding was that their sulfer content is the same as our old 5000PPM fuel, not our current 500PPM fuel.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My understanding was that their sulfer content is the same as our old 500PPM fuel, not our current 5000PPM fuel.


This is all I found looking it up quickly. 








Sulphur Limits on Fuel Explained


When sulphur burns it produces sulphur dioxide which is a catalytic poison and contributes to degradation of an engine’s emission control systems.




www.crownoiluk.com


----------



## freeasaburt

sean donato said:


> Just so long as I can make it have more power then it's OK whatever displacement it is.
> 
> I entered the lottery every year till this past year. Just seems like a waste if I'm never gonna actually get to hunt one here at home, when I can get out of state tags and a guide for the same money I've spent on the elk lottery here.
> 
> I'd love to have one for a beater truck, they just haven't hit my price range yet. Lots of guys at work have the eco boost v6 and can't say enough good about them.
> 
> I had an old 86 pre cup diesel jetta.. I liked it pretty good. Turbo model with a 5 speed. It did good on fuel and just ok with the power department. Don't know if I would want to tow anything with it.


I always drove the 5 speeds too, later models had 6 gears but the 6th was mainly useful for saving fuel at high speeds. With my Golf, once I went faster than 140km/h (I once took it to 200, on a German highway  ), it started using way more fuel.

Those engines can really take a lot, they put them in all kinds of vehicles. Clutch, brakes, ... not so much, those cars weren't designed to tow anything heavier than let's say 500-600 kgs, trailer included, so you had to go really easy on them. Towed a lot of stuff with that Golf... It was built in 2005 or 2006 iirc, Golf 4 break 1.9 tdi with unit injectors. I still have it but gonna get rid of it, all kinds of damage, I bought it cheap and really used it up. Less than 300 000 kms on it, could be better, but whatever. I used and abused it, no regrets. I took it off road, slept in it, towed with it, used it to go to work for years, drove it to the north of Germany, the north of Poland, Slovenia, Italy, ... The engine is still pretty good, nobody wants it though, emission regulations and all that.

Not mine, but the same apart from some details:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was another nice day here today, I managed to repair one of my half cord boxes and fill it with oak splits,






We will see what tomorrow brings...

SR


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

while on the subject of fuels, anyone run AV gas in their saws?


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> while on the subject of fuels, anyone run AV gas in their saws?


No. Nor would I reccomend it. The health standpoint alone doesn't make it worth it. The cost is higher then non ethonal around here as well.


----------



## muddstopper

farmer steve said:


> Dead animals might be to off topic for this thread.


Only one animal needs to be off topic in this thread.


----------



## LondonNeil

freeasaburt said:


> Although I don't disagree with you (I'm from Belgium, same narrow roads etc.), I was wondering, at which RPM's do those engines reach 140 bhp? Even though it's true that excellent cars have been built for the European roads and traffic (try making a 180° turn with an American car on our roads... ), in my opinion there's still something to say for the 'there's no replacement for displacement' idea.
> I've driven quite a few cars of the VW range of brands, mainly the older, quite dirty, yet very reliable 1.9L turbo diesels. And while it's true that their modern 1.6 counterparts perform the same on the road, it becomes a different story when you're pulling a 2-axle trailer loaded with 1000kgs (legally too much, but hey, you know, it happens ) freshly cut firewood, off road...
> 
> At some point a pretty big van slipped off the forest road close to where I lived, and pretty soon had sunk its right wheels up to its axles into the soft forest ground. No 4x4 available, so I decided to hook it up to my 1.9 turbodiesel Golf ('Rabbit' in the States, I believe). Not a good idea per se, but it pulled it out as if it was nothing... Try to do that with a 1 liter engine... I might be wrong, I'm not a car expert or whatever, just personal experience.
> 
> When you mention 1.9L engines to (really) young people, they consider it 'massive'. Go figure .





MustangMike said:


> Wow, what a difference in perspective! The "little" engine in the Mustang is a 2.3 liter turbo.
> 
> Of course, many of us don't really consider it a Mustang unless you get the GT with the 5.0 V-8 ... the sound is just different and IMO awesome!





freeasaburt said:


> The only things I drove with more than 2 liter displacement were a tractor, a skid steer (don't know what displacement it had, but quit a lot I would guess) and a big rental van  .
> I once had a new Skoda Octavia company car with 150 hp, 2 liter turbo diesel, automatic gear shifting (manual shifters are still popular here). The thing had a 'launch mode', first time I tested it (standing still at a traffic light) I thought a truck had hit me in the back... That was a pretty great car, break so lots of cargo space, yet 'sporty' and handled corners very well, *and* good mileage, 5-6 liter/100kms, which is 38-47 MPG if I'm not mistaken. The downside, of course, or at least in my opinion, is that the thing is complex, no space left under the hood whatsoever, difficult to work on, lots of things (sensors for example) can cause problems, etc.


As I've said before, but some time ago, I drive a VAG car, a Skoda Octavia vRS, but I prefer petrol so its the 2 litre TSI 220. 220 ps stock. Remaps with just an hour or so when a laptop to 300-330ps..
Can't speak for the dirty donker diesels, but I know where the tsi turbo hits full boost... Anything less than a dry and clean road and the front is scrabbling around at 2750 rpm in 3rd gear.


----------



## LondonNeil

sean donato said:


> No. Nor would I reccomend it. The health standpoint alone doesn't make it worth it. The cost is higher then non ethonal around here as well.


Standard avgas is leaded so avoid it. Your can get 100LL (low lead) and just coming in is lead free stuff. It's very high octane, the scale used is different to road fuel, iirc it equates to something like 110ron.


----------



## North by Northwest

djg james said:


> Thanks, 6010? I will grind a clean surface before starting.


6010 if really dirty or oxidized , otherwise 6011 or even 6013 would suffice brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> Is seafoam a conditioner or cleaner, I put 1 oz per gallon in all my rec fuel.


Both L it has solvency & lubricity , it can resolve minor carb circuit fouling short term & reduce oxidation & corrosion long term brother !


----------



## LondonNeil

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'm not so sure that it applies to diesel, although I believe you guys over seas are still running higher sulfur fuel then we are, but isn't your gasoline higher octane then whats normally found here in the states?





sean donato said:


> Their octane rating is a different method then what we use, it's basically the same as we have here. Their octane number is higher, but not any more knock resistance then any of our pump fuels.
> I believe they are at or close to the same sulfur content as we are in the USA as well.


Sean is correct, your 87 and our 95 are about the same octane. Our premium must be 97+. Shell market theirs as 98, Esso 99+


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Standard avgas is leaded so avoid it. Your can get 100LL (low lead) and just coming in is lead free stuff. It's very high octane, the scale used is different to road fuel, iirc it equates to something like 110ron.


Yeah my one uncle Flys and is all worried about the roll out of lead free av gas. More so because of the price hike thats expected to come with it. It's supposedly a lower octane rating as well, but I have no first hand knowledge of what, or when it will available


----------



## LondonNeil

North by Northwest said:


> Both L it has solvency & lubricity , it can resolve minor carb circuit fouling short term & reduce oxidation & corrosion long term brother !


Well I'm now using Esso synergy 99+ as although it's marked as E5 at the pump (has to be by law) Esso guarantee its ethanol free in most of the UK. However after my little issue with my Makita I'm now adding a little redex fuel cleaner (only needs about 1.5/1000). That's on top of a similar amount of star-tron fuel stabiliser....I may be over thinking all this! The alternative though is to pay about 3 times as much for Aspen/Stihl motomix alkylate fuel.

If any of these brews do what they say on the label, my saws and mower will be running well!


----------



## LondonNeil

Oh and I don't know the specs on sulphur but I suspect it's very low, definitely for dirty deisels as they aren't so dirty these days thanks to dpf... Deisel particulate filters. They need very low sulphur engine oil even so I reckon sulphur in the fuel must be basically zero.

Dpfs are such a con though.... Made diesels clean as petrol but made the mpg as low as petrol, still cost more!


----------



## North by Northwest

LondonNeil said:


> Well I'm now using Esso synergy 99+ as although it's marked as E5 at the pump (has to be by law) Esso guarantee its ethanol free in most of the UK. However after my little issue with my Makita I'm now adding a little redex fuel cleaner (only needs about 1.5/1000). That's on top of a similar amount of star-tron fuel stabiliser....I may be over thinking all this! The alternative though is to pay about 3 times as much for Aspen/Stihl motomix alkylate fuel.
> 
> If any of these brews do what they say on the label, my saws and mower will be running well!


Star-tron is a very good stabilizer , prevents phase separation very well during long term storage !


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

LondonNeil said:


> Standard avgas is leaded so avoid it. Your can get 100LL (low lead) and just coming in is lead free stuff. It's very high octane, the scale used is different to road fuel, iirc it equates to something like 110ron.


Is that stuff usually available at gas stations?


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> I would put a 195 degree thermostat in it. When you back flush the heater core make sure you are putting your garden hose on the return line.


The only 2 that are currently available is a gates 195 and a stants one that's 180 from reading online the 195 one is junk it opens at 120 and the 180 one is ok and does in fact open at 180 so I'll probably have to go with that one.


----------



## SS396driver

freeasaburt said:


> Although I don't disagree with you (I'm from Belgium, same narrow roads etc.), I was wondering, at which RPM's do those engines reach 140 bhp? Even though it's true that excellent cars have been built for the European roads and traffic (try making a 180° turn with an American car on our roads... ), in my opinion there's still something to say for the 'there's no replacement for displacement' idea.
> I've driven quite a few cars of the VW range of brands, mainly the older, quite dirty, yet very reliable 1.9L turbo diesels. And while it's true that their modern 1.6 counterparts perform the same on the road, it becomes a different story when you're pulling a 2-axle trailer loaded with 1000kgs (legally too much, but hey, you know, it happens ) freshly cut firewood, off road...
> 
> At some point a pretty big van slipped off the forest road close to where I lived, and pretty soon had sunk its right wheels up to its axles into the soft forest ground. No 4x4 available, so I decided to hook it up to my 1.9 turbodiesel Golf ('Rabbit' in the States, I believe). Not a good idea per se, but it pulled it out as if it was nothing... Try to do that with a 1 liter engine... I might be wrong, I'm not a car expert or whatever, just personal experience.
> 
> When you mention 1.9L engines to (really) young people, they consider it 'massive'. Go figure .


The engine in my Chevelle is 8.128 liters


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> It would be cool if we could get some little 1 liter turbo diesels in cars here. Even little turbo gas cars, no reason they cant make them, they just know we wouldn't want some of the crap they currently are giving us, that and they are pushing the EV agenda now  .



I got a stone through the radiator of the SS a couple of years ago and they gave me a little 1.4L turbo thing to drive around for a couple of days while they got it fixed. Once that thing got spooled up it was great but until that point it was a slug. I near headbutted the steering wheel a couple of times trying to move off at an intersection and expecting something to happen when I pressed the accelerator.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> It would be cool if we could get some little 1 liter turbo diesels in cars here. Even little turbo gas cars, no reason they cant make them, they just know we wouldn't want some of the crap they currently are giving us, that and they are pushing the EV agenda now  .


News saying we only have a month or so of diesel in reserve I guess that's the next thing they broke.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I've talked about my 5'x8' trailer before, so I hope nobody is getting tired of me bringing it up. I do have a drop on my hitch, but I've never noticed if the trailer rides level. It's close. I have 14" car tires on my trailer and they start to squat with approx. 2/3rds a load of what you're showing. I need new tires; these have sidewall cracks. I only drive 35 mph 2 mi. each way so that's a cost I keep putting off. The other load impacting fact is the frame. Only 1/8" thick? 2" angle frame. I've yet to get around to beefing it up.


No worries man, I have a 5x8 trailer from tsc, all angle iron but the tongue, its 2000# gvw it has expanded metal for the floor. Trailer weighs 400ish pounds empty. I have put alot of weight in it 1000# 2 three wheelers and once 1200# 1 three wheeler and alot of fertilizer and lime. I always try to keep level as I seen trailers go out of control with it being to high or low.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> Maybe a problem with your heater core.


That's what I'm thinking or the heater control valve, see if it moves when turning up heat on dash. Maybe that's jacked up.


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> Oh and I don't know the specs on sulphur but I suspect it's very low, definitely for dirty deisels as they aren't so dirty these days thanks to dpf... Deisel particulate filters. They need very low sulphur engine oil even so I reckon sulphur in the fuel must be basically zero.
> 
> Dpfs are such a con though.... Made diesels clean as petrol but made the mpg as low as petrol, still cost more!


Diesels arnt inherently dirty running, on the contrary they are very clean and efficient engines compared to gas engines. The transient soot is what the dpf is aimed at cleaning up. The DOC (diesel oxidation catalyst) is what transforms the n0x into other stuff. It's also a pass through system. Neither system in of itself is responsible for the crap fuel millage. It's more the combination of systems and and program of the engine management system that has caused the issues. The old smoke breathing dragons were more or less gone when modern high pressure common rail injection and vgt turbos became pretty standard. The egr was added to cool the combustion in the cylinder down, and resulted in a more inefficient burn, but less n0x emissions. Just clogged the engine full of crap it didn't need to begin with. Add on the throttle valves, dpf, doesing fuel on the exhaust stroke ect and you've created a recipe for disaster. 
The main reason the dpf/doc/ def systems came around is because it was the easiest way to make the mandated reduction deadlines. All kinds of stuff was tried between tier 3 and tier 4 final and literally every went with the aforementioned set up.


----------



## sean donato

Brufab said:


> That's what I'm thinking or the heater control valve, see if it moves when turning up heat on dash. Maybe that's jacked up.


Could be the blend door as well.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just got my hopped up primary back on line. A couple blemishes and cracks in the plastics, but no "cents" in replacing them.
> I just may end up smashing her again in the wind before winter is over.
> 
> View attachment 1027951
> 
> 
> I tried bucking a log to test her out, but she failed the test.  Apparently power saws cut much better with a bar and chain mounted on them!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Sweet!
You use all those prepackaged eggs


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Diesels arnt inherently dirty running, on the contrary they are very clean and efficient engines compared to gas engines. The transient soot is what the dpf is aimed at cleaning up. The DOC (diesel oxidation catalyst) is what transforms the n0x into other stuff. It's also a pass through system. Neither system in of itself is responsible for the crap fuel millage. It's more the combination of systems and and program of the engine management system that has caused the issues. The old smoke breathing dragons were more or less gone when modern high pressure common rail injection and vgt turbos became pretty standard. The egr was added to cool the combustion in the cylinder down, and resulted in a more inefficient burn, but less n0x emissions. Just clogged the engine full of crap it didn't need to begin with. Add on the throttle valves, dpf, doesing fuel on the exhaust stroke ect and you've created a recipe for disaster.
> The main reason the dpf/doc/ def systems came around is because it was the easiest way to make the mandated reduction deadlines. All kinds of stuff was tried between tier 3 and tier 4 final and literally every went with the aforementioned set up.


You still see a lot of hate for those DPF and DEF systems, but I'll take the Cummins X15 in my current truck and live with the DEF tank and regens any old day of the week over the non/DEF Series 60 glider my previous truck had.


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> You still see a lot of hate for those DPF and DEF systems, but I'll take the Cummins X15 in my current truck and live with the DEF tank and regens any old day of the week over the non/DEF Series 60 glider my previous truck had.


I'm not a fan of the systems either, especially the dpf only systems. But it's what we have to deal with. Really the engine part of the equation is pretty reliable and powerful compared to the older engines.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


Yep. I'd like some of those little beasts here.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> The 1.9l is a great little engine.
> 
> View attachment 1028168


I was looking at one on Craigslist today, pictured it looking just like that lol. 
Awesome picture by the way .


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Only one animal needs to be off topic in this thread.


Plus one on this post!
Stay the heck out  .


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I got a stone through the radiator of the SS a couple of years ago and they gave me a little 1.4L turbo thing to drive around for a couple of days while they got it fixed. Once that thing got spooled up it was great but until that point it was a slug. I near headbutted the steering wheel a couple of times trying to move off at an intersection and expecting something to happen when I pressed the accelerator.


Was it a stick, gotta drop it like it's hot  . I had an old Mazda 323 with a 1.6L and a 5 speed. The gearing in it was absolutely perfectly matched to the engine and it was geared a bit low, the downside was the best it got for mpg was 27 or if you were lucky now and then I'd hit 28, but that was rare.
I had a 95 honda civic hatchback with a 5 speed and a 1.5L, it was peppy and got 38.56mpg average over 10k miles, I kept it all on paper lol. Also I never hit the expressway anything lower than the posted speed, it liked to be pushed hard.
My best car ever for fuel economy was the 99 honda insight, first hybrid to hit the states, it had a huge 1.3L 3 cylinder, but the 8hp electric motor made up for it, not, it was a turd. But that car had a lifetime average on the dash of 54mpg when the battery went out on me and I had no problem keeping it very close to that even without the battery/hybrid motor, but with all the miles on it I couldn't get it to go higher for that average, but I had been continually getting it higher before the battery died.
It wasn't uncommon to hit 58-60mpg average on a tank, that's what the gauge would say and that's what the calculator would say. I think I averaged 70 something one time .
I'll find a picture, think I still have some.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Sweet!
> You use all those prepackaged eggs


Oh yeah! I've been using Pautzke's for decades now fishing rainbows on the local lakes. I prefer "red top" over the "green top" 
I cure my own salmon egg skains for steelhead and salmon fishing on the local creeks. I'll usually cure four or six skains at a time then cut them up into clusters and drift them just off the bottom in slow moving holes on the creeks.  I do quite well I must say!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I don't have a heated shop area. I was supposed to get a garage built this year, but ran out of time before snow flew. Been around 0 all day, and I got tired of not working on something fun, so I went to town and got a propane heater for the 8x12 saw shop. Not perfect, but takes the chill off enough that I can work bare handed.

Ive been playing with hand filing more lately trying to get my skill honed in. I have a well worn Husky raker guage that I use when grinding chains and its about perfect, but I learned today that it takes off way too much for a hand filed chain.

So I guess I need to order a couple more.

Also, I'm starting to see why my dad liked skip tooth chain. I've always ran full comp since we have small soft wood here, but man thats a lot of teeth to hand sharpen.


----------



## jellyroll

*Free cherry log* been on the ground since *december 11th 2021* when that* straight line winds (* *100+ mph )* and a* EF2 tornado* rolled through *Kentucky*. I am will be glad NOT to go through that crap again this year *hoping*.




My el cheapo Craftsman S145,, 42 cc with a 14'' bar bucked those four rounds the saw handled it fine No need for a expensive saw.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> I had a bar cease up like that with wood chips while cutting Chestnut Oak several years ago. I freed my sprocket tip the same way (WD-40, screwdriver and hammer). I believe I have only had it happen when the tip is buried and I'm pressing it.
> 
> I try to either select a longer bar or cut over the top first, so I don't bury the tip so much.


That is how I got mine stuck yesterday. I was cutting one log and went into the one behind it with the nose.


----------



## jellyroll

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don't have a heated shop area. I was supposed to get a garage built this year, but ran out of time before snow flew. Been around 0 all day, and I got tired of not working on something fun, so I went to town and got a propane heater for the 8x12 saw shop. Not perfect, but takes the chill off enough that I can work bare handed.
> 
> Ive been playing with hand filing more lately trying to get my skill honed in. I have a well worn Husky raker guage that I use when grinding chains and its about perfect, but I learned today that it takes off way too much for a hand filed chain.
> 
> So I guess I need to order a couple more.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to see why my dad liked skip tooth chain. I've always ran full comp since we have small soft wood here, but man thats a lot of teeth to hand sharpen.
> 
> View attachment 1028171


Skip chain does well in soft wood.


----------



## JimR

LondonNeil said:


> Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


I was in France 7 years ago for a week on business and pleasure. I rented a VW Polo. It had a turbo 4 cylinder diesel in it with a standard shift. I averaged 58 mpg with that car. It was a blast to drive on the mountain roads. I looked the specs up on it. It only had 90hp but was pretty peppy for a 2600 pound car.


----------



## JimR

freeasaburt said:


> Some friends of mine are into American trucks, cars (and motorcycles, I used to own a Sportster myself), e.g. Dodge Ram, etc. One of them even has a Boss Hoss, I believe it has a 5.7L car engine under it? ... But those things rarely see the road these times, fuel prices are just too high. My sister bought a Ford Ranger pickup truck last year, for her company, don't know what engine version or whatever (it's a diesel though) but it uses some 11 liters/100 km I believe, and filling up its 80L fuel tank costs you €160... that kinda hurts the wallet.
> 
> I went off topic a bit here, but let me fix that  . Oak trees here have been producing way more acorns than usual, because of the drought, I suppose they do this to ensure offspring in case they die. They became so heavy that tops broke out, especially in windy conditions. A few weekends back I was driving through an area with a lot of privately owned parcels of woodland, and a top (almost half a tree) was blocking the road. I was there to do some bucking on a property, so had my saws with me... Don't know who the owner of the land was but seeing that I cleared the road, I took quite a lot of perfect firewood with me... Gonna warm my house for several days in a year or two


You must have gotten all our acorns over there. None of my Oaks had an acorn on them. Last year my back yard was like walking on marbles. The Boss Hoss is a 350 small block Chevy engine.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don't have a heated shop area. I was supposed to get a garage built this year, but ran out of time before snow flew. Been around 0 all day, and I got tired of not working on something fun, so I went to town and got a propane heater for the 8x12 saw shop. Not perfect, but takes the chill off enough that I can work bare handed.
> 
> Ive been playing with hand filing more lately trying to get my skill honed in. I have a well worn Husky raker guage that I use when grinding chains and its about perfect, but I learned today that it takes off way too much for a hand filed chain.
> 
> So I guess I need to order a couple more.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to see why my dad liked skip tooth chain. I've always ran full comp since we have small soft wood here, but man thats a lot of teeth to hand sharpen.
> 
> View attachment 1028171


I just did a few loops for the 36" bar. Full Comp. Doesn't take long once you get Into a rhythm.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> That's what I'm thinking or the heater control valve, see if it moves when turning up heat on dash. Maybe that's jacked up.


Or frozen shut


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don't have a heated shop area. I was supposed to get a garage built this year, but ran out of time before snow flew. Been around 0 all day, and I got tired of not working on something fun, so I went to town and got a propane heater for the 8x12 saw shop. Not perfect, but takes the chill off enough that I can work bare handed.
> 
> Ive been playing with hand filing more lately trying to get my skill honed in. I have a well worn Husky raker guage that I use when grinding chains and its about perfect, but I learned today that it takes off way too much for a hand filed chain.
> 
> So I guess I need to order a couple more.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to see why my dad liked skip tooth chain. I've always ran full comp since we have small soft wood here, but man thats a lot of teeth to hand sharpen.
> 
> View attachment 1028171





sean donato said:


> I just did a few loops for the 36" bar. Full Comp. Doesn't take long once you get Into a rhythm.


Full comp sure is nice! However, I don't run it as much as I'd like to. I square grind 90% of the time. IMOP, it takes a good high quality and tight precision grinder. Like the Silvey SDM for example. To square grind full comp and keep the cutters all consistently uniform for the duration of the chains practical use . My Silvey Razor Sharp isn't tight enough. Too much play in the swing arm feed assembly to grind FC and keep every cutter consistently uniform. FS grinds good on it. SS grinds ok on it, but the SDM is a much tighter precise grind fir sure when tuning FC. Im in the market for one if you guys hear about a SDM fir sale anywhere!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Full comp sure is nice. I square grind 90% of the time. IMOP, it takes a good quality precision grinder. Like the Silvey SDM for example to square grind full comp and keep the cutters all consistently uniform for the duration of the chains practical use . My Silvey Razor Sharp isn't tight enough. To much play in the swing arm feed assembly to grind FC and keep every cutter consistently uniform. FS grinds good on it. SS grinds ok on it, but the SDM is a much tighter precise grind fir sure! Im in the market for one if you guys hear about a SDM fir sale anywhere!


I'd love to get a square grinder, but just can't justify the price for the amount of cutting I do.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'd love to get a square grinder, but just can't justify the price for the amount of cutting I do.


Sometimes you can find them used on line for a reasonable price. But even used Silvey grinders are selling at a premium if they are in good shape. Being as Silvey went out of business. All their different models of grinders are selling for $1000 more than what they were selling at brand new!!! If you find one for sale at a bargain? It probably has a lot of play in it and is sloppy. It's hard to square grind and get a proper tune with a loose square grinder!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Also did a little work on my Jonsered 625 project saw today. Still waiting on my case splitting tool, but I pulled the oil pump today and the bearing on that side is also full of crystallization, I doubt the other side is any better but I can't find my gear pullers at the moment.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sometimes you can find them used on line for a reasonable price. But even used Silvey grinders are selling at a premium if they are in good shape. Being as Silvey went out of business. All their different models of grinders are selling for $1000 more than what they were selling at brand new!!! If you find one for sale at a bargain? It probably has a lot of play in it and is sloppy. It's hard to square grind and get a proper tune with a loose square grinder!


Not where I am. It's rare to even see saws over 60cc.


----------



## Cowboy254

JimR said:


> That is how I got mine stuck yesterday. I was cutting one log and went into the one behind it with the nose.



When I've jammed mine up it has generally been when I've been nearly through a cut with a log on the ground and long grass and stuff has prevented good chip clearance so there are chips getting pulled around through the cut.


----------



## Cowboy254

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'd love to get a square grinder, but just can't justify the price for the amount of cutting I do.



If we all used that logic we would only have a maximum of three saws each


----------



## SimonHS

LondonNeil said:


> I'm now adding a little redex fuel cleaner (only needs about 1.5/1000). That's on top of a similar amount of star-tron fuel stabiliser....



Try this instead. I've been using it for years. My mowers always start first or second pull, even after winter storage full of fuel. Similar good results with my chainsaws and strimmers. 






Fuel Fit® Fuel Treatment Briggs & Stratton


Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit® provides up to 3 years of protection against stale fuel.




www.briggsandstratton.com







https://www.lawnmowersdirect.co.uk/product/briggs-stratton-992381-fuel-fit-additive-250ml/


----------



## LondonNeil

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Is that stuff usually available at gas stations?


No not at all. You will only find avgas of any type at an airfield and I'm not sure if I could rock up and fill a Jerry can, I suspect not. However I may well be confirming that before long! Tbh, since I don't use loads each year, I could afford to go to Aspen/motomix when ethanol takes over. For the moment, it's star-tron, redex and Esso synergy supreme mixed with husqvarna xp fully synthetic. That still costs over £2/litre these days.... But a quick search and Amazon comes up first with Aspen premixed at a whopping £8/L


----------



## LondonNeil

SimonHS said:


> Try this instead. I've been using it for years. My mowers always start first or second pull, even after winter storage full of fuel. Similar good results with my chainsaws and strimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel Fit® Fuel Treatment Briggs & Stratton
> 
> 
> Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit® provides up to 3 years of protection against stale fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.briggsandstratton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lawnmowersdirect.co.uk/product/briggs-stratton-992381-fuel-fit-additive-250ml/


The b&s stuff is much the same as any stabiliser, with its anticatalysts to slow gumming/oxidation. Star-tron also combats the ethanol. The b&s stuff didn't when I was buying, and the bottle of starton will last me more than a lifetime. It gets just a few ml per gallon and saws and mower only use a couple of gallons a year.


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don't have a heated shop area. I was supposed to get a garage built this year, but ran out of time before snow flew. Been around 0 all day, and I got tired of not working on something fun, so I went to town and got a propane heater for the 8x12 saw shop. Not perfect, but takes the chill off enough that I can work bare handed.
> 
> Ive been playing with hand filing more lately trying to get my skill honed in. I have a well worn Husky raker guage that I use when grinding chains and its about perfect, but I learned today that it takes off way too much for a hand filed chain.
> 
> So I guess I need to order a couple more.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to see why my dad liked skip tooth chain. I've always ran full comp since we have small soft wood here, but man thats a lot of teeth to hand sharpen.
> 
> View attachment 1028171


Wow thats a wicked looking chain never seen one with the raker 1/8" lower than the cutter


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> You must have gotten all our acorns over there. None of my Oaks had an acorn on them. Last year my back yard was like walking on marbles.


Same here, I have oaks around and got 2 garbage cans full from one tree, I got tired of deer tearing up the backyard digging for acorns, everyday I put a half gallon out thru winter. Now no acorns here or in lapeer Co where it's all big oaks and maples.


----------



## LondonNeil

Lots and lots of acorns and lots of fruit here this year. Berries were small as no rain to swell then, but lots and very sweet.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning all.  Have a good scrounging weekend!


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'd love to get a square grinder, but just can't justify the price for the amount of cutting I do.


You square file much ?


----------



## GeeVee

Brufab said:


> Same here, I have oaks around and got 2 garbage cans full from one tree, I got tired of deer tearing up the backyard digging for acorns, everyday I put a half gallon out thru winter. Now no acorns here or in lapeer Co where it's all big oaks and maples.


Roun these parts, Oaks produce acorns every two years, in serious volume. Particulalry for "street trees" in landscapes and developed urbanized areas, its noticeable. In undeveloped natural settings, its a little harder to tell. Invaribly, there are other species in Oak Hammocks such as I own, three or four good Hickory, Gum and Maples, poplar and Ironwood. 

Hogs and deer LOVE white oak and Turkey Oak Acorns, which are twice the size easily, than Live or Water Oak. Must be like candy to them..... At my office, When the White and Turkey Oaks drop, I'm not alone- someone brings in a batttery blower and we round them up and take a few 5 gallon buckets of the big ones home, each, in a 30 minute wrangling. Us hunters then have to answer to co-workers who wonder wtf we are doing.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sometimes you can find them used on line for a reasonable price. But even used Silvey grinders are selling at a premium if they are in good shape. Being as Silvey went out of business. All their different models of grinders are selling for $1000 more than what they were selling at brand new!!! If you find one for sale at a bargain? It probably has a lot of play in it and is sloppy. It's hard to square grind and get a proper tune with a loose square grinder!


 there’s a cool grinder on this video.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SimonHS said:


> Try this instead. I've been using it for years. My mowers always start first or second pull, even after winter storage full of fuel. Similar good results with my chainsaws and strimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel Fit® Fuel Treatment Briggs & Stratton
> 
> 
> Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit® provides up to 3 years of protection against stale fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.briggsandstratton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lawnmowersdirect.co.uk/product/briggs-stratton-992381-fuel-fit-additive-250ml/


I use TK7 two stroke additive. Its a fuel detergent with a little bit of octane boost. Its good stuff. 1/6 oz per gallon of fuel. Been using it for years now. I've run tests with and without TK7. Spark plug is always cleaner when running the TK7 additive. TK7 + AV gas =!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> When I've jammed mine up it has generally been when I've been nearly through a cut with a log on the ground and long grass and stuff has prevented good chip clearance so there are chips getting pulled around through the cut.





JimR said:


> That is how I got mine stuck yesterday. I was cutting one log and went into the one behind it with the nose.


 Get a bigger saw!


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> Hes in the GMCI thread he has his profile private you cant send him PMs He keeps his stuff relatively private.


No offense but why do people do this? I mean I’ve never had a problem getting PM’s I didn’t want in here. 

Networking with folks is always a good thing IMO.


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> No offense but why do people do this? I mean I’ve never had a problem getting PM’s I didn’t want in here.
> 
> Networking with folks is always a good thing IMO.


I'm not sure how the PM system works. If you make your profile private then it turns that function off? Not sure. I respect that some people dont want photos and digital information out there on the internet. I as well as you and others have never had a problem.. at least in these threads which is really the only ones I post in. Everyone is respectful and nice and has to what I see equal values. I've learned through these last couple years in dealing with family and others that take things way over the top. My new motto is you do you and I'll do me. Life's to short everyone do what they are comfortable with.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> I'm not sure how the PM system works. If you make your profile private then it turns that function off? Not sure. I respect that some people dont want photos and digital information out there on the internet. I as well as you and others have never had a problem.. at least in these threads which is really the only ones I post in. Everyone is respectful and nice and has to what I see equal values. I've learned through these last couple years in dealing with family and others that take things way over the top. My new motto is you do you and I'll do me. Life's to short everyone do what they are comfortable with.


Well I understand the privacy thing but if you limit personal information and or identifying photos you’ve got nothing to worry about. Plus anytime you post, that’s here forever unless you or a mod deletes it.


----------



## MustangMike

No acorns down here this year, but up at my property in the Catskills I see a good amount of them, and nothing seems to be eating them yet.

Very few squirrels up there, and I think the deer save them for later.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Get a bigger saw!


I could get out the 395xp w/36 inch bar but then I would have to cut up several logs at the same time.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> Same here, I have oaks around and got 2 garbage cans full from one tree, I got tired of deer tearing up the backyard digging for acorns, everyday I put a half gallon out thru winter. Now no acorns here or in lapeer Co where it's all big oaks and maples.


We had a very dry Spring and Summer this year. Last year was the opposite.


----------



## MustangMike

I dropped this split Red Maple yesterday, removing a dangerous hang-up and making some firewood. This tree was split when a very large dead Chestnut Oak fell into it.

My Dr. Al ported 462 w/24" bar got the call. It does not have the torque of my Hybrid, but dang does it cut FAST, both through the Red Maple and Chestnut Oak.

The left side of the split was hung up in a Y of another tree. When I cut the bottom off it see-sawed over allowing me to cut off the top, then just finished cutting the bottom and it was down.

Figured the safest way to drop the right side was to tie my rope winch up near the break and put tension on it so I knew which way it would go, then just dropped it like normal. I did appreciate having the slight additional bar length in this situation.

All went well. The is the area where I have permission to hunt locally.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I could get out the 395xp w/36 inch bar but then I would have to cut up several logs at the same time.


 What's the problem with that?!?! Seems like a good option to me!


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> I'm not sure how the PM system works. If you make your profile private then it turns that function off? Not sure. I respect that some people dont want photos and digital information out there on the internet. I as well as you and others have never had a problem.. at least in these threads which is really the only ones I post in. Everyone is respectful and nice and has to what I see equal values. I've learned through these last couple years in dealing with family and others that take things way over the top. My new motto is you do you and I'll do me. Life's to short everyone do what they are comfortable with.


Yea I make sure no pics have address or license plate numbers in them, or location tags, but if someone wants to come try me then I hope they made there peace before arriving. That hack along time ago left permanent damage to alot of guys trust in AS, probly why guys went to that other forum, I see the old posts without pics and I wish there were still pics because the thread was so cool sounding.


----------



## JimR

LondonNeil said:


> Lots and lots of acorns and lots of fruit here this year. Berries were small as no rain to swell then, but lots and very sweet.


Bad year for our Concord grapes also.


----------



## jellyroll

Fruit trees are loaded here but weather has been one extreme from the next and it started in December last year.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> What's the problem with that?!?! Seems like a good option to me!


My back doesn't like that saw. It is fine for dropping big trees and bucking up big trees where I can let the weight of the saw do the cutting. Otherwise I use my 372xp with a 24 inch bar. I'm not as young as i used to be.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> My back doesn't like that saw. It is fine for dropping big trees and bucking up big trees where I can let the weight of the saw do the cutting. Otherwise I use my 372xp with a 24 inch bar. I'm not as young as i used to be.


Roger that. I was just take'n the piss out of ya bud!  Do what is comfortable and safe for you!


----------



## MustangMike

Sounds like Jim and I are thinking alike, must be an age thing!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that. I was just take'n the piss out of ya bud!  Do what is comfortable and safe for you!


I have to save my back for motorcycle riding.


----------



## MustangMike

I still bike ride but gave up the motorcycle a long time ago. Too many distracted drivers out there, and besides, as I told the guy (we took a lunch break with our bikes, and a group of Harley riders came in with their colors on) and as one of them was checking us out I looked and him and said: "real men peddle"!

He cracked up laughing and we fist pumped!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> Wow thats a wicked looking chain never seen one with the raker 1/8" lower than the cutter


My raker guage is pretty worn I guess, but with the grinder it still cuts smooth and I like an aggressive chain. With the hand filed, it was a little too grabby and I was getting some chatter in the cut. 

Also note that the teeth are getting pretty well worn and the design of the progressive raker gauge is to take ore off the rakers the shorter the tooth gets.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Squareground3691 said:


> You square file much ?


No, I’ve played with it very little, but haven’t gotten it quite right yet.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like Jim and I are thinking alike, must be an age thing!


*+2* on that Mike.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> *+2* on that Mike.


I resemble that remark also.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.
> 
> View attachment 1028384


Your bar is too thin, but, you should have put a bit of tension on it then gave the puller a smart rap with a hammer. Would have popped right off there.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Your bar is too thin, but, you should have put a bit of tension on it then gave the puller a smart rap with a hammer. Would have popped right off there.


I was smacking it with a hammer the whole time I was tightening it, but still not wanting to break free.


----------



## Lionsfan

Drive a couple screwdrivers in between the case and the backside of the flywheel and swat the puller with a hammer, she'll pop off there.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.
> 
> View attachment 1028384


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was smacking it with a hammer the whole time I was tightening it, but still not wanting to break free.


I just read you post in your saw thread lol. Don't know what to tell you mate, other then build or get a decent wheel puller to get a bit more tension on her. It's a taper fit, even with corrosion it should come free relatively easy.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> I just read you post in your saw thread lol. Don't know what to tell you mate, other then build or get a decent wheel puller to get a bit more tension on her. It's a taper fit, even with corrosion it should come free relatively easy.


I'm gonna go dig around in my scrap pile and see if I can find a chunk of 1/2" bar stock to make a puller out of. I didn't expect it to be this tight when I built it out of 1/4


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was smacking it with a hammer the whole time I was tightening it, but still not wanting to break free.





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was smacking it with a hammer the whole time I was tightening it, but still not wanting to break free.


Have a heat gun or torch put some heat to it .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Squareground3691 said:


> Have a heat gun or torch put some heat to it .


Gave it some heat with a MAP torch and no luck so far. That bugger is stubborn.


----------



## sean donato

I'm at work,so can't get any pictures. i made a pretty heavy duty bar puller thay works great for this kinda stuff. Used a few pieces of 3/8" x 1" on end, with a 1" long piece in the middle. Welded it together then drilled and tapped the center for the stud from my snap-on jaw puller. It was pretty simple to build out of scrap that was laying around, and a lot stronger then I thought it would be.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> I'm at work,so can't get any pictures. i made a pretty heavy duty bar puller thay works great for this kinda stuff. Used a few pieces of 3/8" x 1" on end, with a 1" long piece in the middle. Welded it together then drilled and tapped the center for the stud from my snap-on jaw puller. It was pretty simple to build out of scrap that was laying around, and a lot stronger then I thought it would be.


Part of the reason I went with the 1/4" on this one was because of not having access to longer bolts to put into the flywheel through the puller.


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Gave it some heat with a MAP torch and no luck so far. That bugger is
> 
> 
> The Shooters Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it some heat with a MAP torch and no luck so far. That bugger is stubborn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the nut on it just little above the end of crank threads and hit it hard with a heavy ball pean hammer ?The shock of the hard hammer works pretty good on stubborn ones sometimes to
Click to expand...


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok guys here is the temp gauge where it currently is fully warmed up supposed to be a 195 stat if the middle is 210 I cant imagine its actually 195 plus I know these gauges are really not that accurate either.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Sounds like Jim and I are thinking alike, must be an age thing!


69 and still pouring it on. Just not quite as hard as I used to.


----------



## Vtrombly

Ok I think the clogged heater core is probably likely I touched the inlet hose...its scalding hot the return one i can easily grab and i didn't even have the heat on i think a reverse flush is in order.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Ok I think the clogged heater core is probably likely I touched the inlet hose...its scalding hot the return one i can easily grab and i didn't even have the heat on i think a reverse flush is in order.





Vtrombly said:


> Ok guys here is the temp gauge where it currently is fully warmed up supposed to be a 195 stat if the middle is 210 I cant imagine its actually 195 plus I know these gauges are really not that accurate either.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028388


I hope a decent back flush works for you, those heater cores are a massive pain to get out.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> I hope a decent back flush works for you, those heater cores are a massive pain to get out.


Just got done with it and both sides are now scalding hot and I have way better heat that I had ever before I had it on high and it was still pretty hot so I'd say the back flush must have done the trick I used a replacement hose fitting to connect the garden hose and turned it on about 3/4 it didn't seem like a ton of crap but then again a little here and there in little passageways probably creates big problems.


----------



## sean donato

Always like a simple fix!


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Always like a simple fix!


The only thing I think it could benefit now that could increase it is there was a bulletin that came out that said that if the heat was low since these motors have long heat lines the water pump could be low. There is only 82000 on the truck but the pump is original 1998 so it could probably benefit from a new pump.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> I still bike ride but gave up the motorcycle a long time ago. Too many distracted drivers out there, and besides, as I told the guy (we took a lunch break with our bikes, and a group of Harley riders came in with their colors on) and as one of them was checking us out I looked and him and said: "real men peddle"!
> 
> He cracked up laughing and we fist pumped!


I have a pedal bike too but it only gets used occasionally.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> Ok guys here is the temp gauge where it currently is fully warmed up supposed to be a 195 stat if the middle is 210 I cant imagine its actually 195 plus I know these gauges are really not that accurate either.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028388


That is more like 170 - 175. Mine runs right in the middle all the time.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> The only thing I think it could benefit now that could increase it is there was a bulletin that came out that said that if the heat was low since these motors have long heat lines the water pump could be low. There is only 82000 on the truck but the pump is original 1998 so it could probably benefit from a new pump.


Don't waste your money. You already have heat now.


----------



## North by Northwest

sean donato said:


> I'm not a fan of the systems either, especially the dpf only systems. But it's what we have to deal with. Really the engine part of the equation is pretty reliable and powerful compared to the older engines.


I'm so happy my Dodge 2500 Cummins is a 2001 vintage so much more old school simplistic !


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> That is more like 170 - 175. Mine runs right in the middle all the time.


Those gauges were closer to an idiot light then an accurate gauge. I have a full compliment of auto meter gauges in the 79. I'd bet most people would freak out if they watched gauges change like real ones do.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> Don't waste your money. You already have heat now.


Fair enough only other thing I haven't checked that I hadn't known about is if the fan clutch is working could be jammed on after all these years cooling it more than it should but yes 500 percent better.


sean donato said:


> Those gauges were closer to an idiot light then an accurate gauge. I have a full compliment of auto meter gauges in the 79. I'd bet most people would freak out if they watched gauges change like real ones do.


Yeah I'm thinking its bullcrap I would burn your hand if I left it on there so pretty hot.


----------



## bob kern

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.
> 
> View attachment 1028384


Tried pressure then some heat from the heat gun on the flywheel ? I've got all my stubborn ones off like that so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Tried pressure then some heat from the heat gun on the flywheel ? I've got all my stubborn ones off like that so far. Knock on wood.


Well now that I' got to read some more I see you have!!! Good luck with it and be sure to let us know what finally does it!!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I have to save my back for motorcycle riding.


I definitely understand that!  Good on ya!


----------



## MustangMike

With the flywheel, always tap it when pressure is on, will often pop it loose.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I let the kroil soak for a few hours and went Bdk out. Heated it hot with a blow torch, hit it with the impact, and hammered on it a few times and it finally broke loose with a very loud bang. 

Now to get the cases split. Hopefully my tool for that will be here Monday. I tried the heat method with 0 luck.


----------



## JimR

Vtrombly said:


> Fair enough only other thing I haven't checked that I hadn't known about is if the fan clutch is working could be jammed on after all these years cooling it more than it should but yes 500 percent better.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking its bullcrap I would burn your hand if I left it on there so pretty hot.


You can always pick up a cheap heat sensing gun to see how hot your motor really is. A stuck clutch fan is not going to cool your motor off. Years ago all fans ran all the time with no clutch. They went to clutch fans to increase gas mileage.


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I let the kroil soak for a few hours and went Bdk out. Heated it hot with a blow torch, hit it with the impact, and hammered on it a few times and it finally broke loose with a very loud bang.
> 
> Now to get the cases split. Hopefully my tool for that will be here Monday. I tried the heat method with 0 luck.


I like PB blaster when it's aluminum and steel corroded together. 

If you hit the cases a lot with that blow torch, it's sure to let loose, but do it outside .

Hope you know I'm kidding .


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> there’s a cool grinder on this video.



That is cool, never seen one like that.
Know anyone else who has one 


svk said:


> No offense but why do people do this? I mean I’ve never had a problem getting PM’s I didn’t want in here.
> 
> Networking with folks is always a good thing IMO.


Maybe he got sick and tired of the owners contacting him and asking for money, don't know if that would help or not, but a fee members have contacted me saying they were leaving because of it .
I was only contacted once.
Could really use one of those old AS hatsI.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> That is cool, never seen one like that.
> Know anyone else who has one
> 
> Maybe he got sick and tired of the owners contacting him and asking for money, don't know if that would help or not, but a fee members have contacted me saying they were leaving because of it .
> I was only contacted once.
> Could really use one of those old AS hatsI.


I'm liking that grinder too. Can just take off enough to make a sharp tooth regardless of cutter length and the grind quality should be very nice.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> I'm liking that grinder too. Can just take off enough to make a sharp tooth regardless of cutter length and the grind quality should be very nice.


Those are high dollar grinders!!! I'd be very surprised if anyone that owns one would even consider selling it! They haven't made those in a long long time! A very Skook'em grinder!  If you're in the market for one? Best of luck!!!


----------



## MustangMike

That is why it is good to know how to convert round to square.

The only grinders I have are the hand-held 12V ones, but if I rock a chain badly I will round grind it to "get it right" then hand file the square grind again.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That is cool, never seen one like that.
> Know anyone else who has one
> 
> Maybe he got sick and tired of the owners contacting him and asking for money, don't know if that would help or not, but a fee members have contacted me saying they were leaving because of it .
> I was only contacted once.
> Could really use one of those old AS hatsI.


Yeah, but I believe admin can still force PM’s?


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Those are high dollar grinders!!! I'd be very surprised if anyone that owns one would even consider selling it! They haven't made those in a long long time! A very Skook'em grinder!  If you're in the market for one? Best of luck!!!


I don't feel that I cut enough to own a grinder. Considered buying one a few times just for the heck of it but the way they are built has stopped me. This grinder overcomes what I don't like which is why I am so impressed with it. My fault, OCD machinist.


----------



## MustangMike

The 12 volt ones were very inexpensive and get the job done if you get a diamond stone for them (the stones that come with them are crap).

You can just clamp them to your car/truck battery and use them.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> The 12 volt ones were very inexpensive and get the job done if you get a diamond stone for them (the stones that come with them are crap).
> 
> You can just clamp them to your car/truck battery and use them.


I've got one of those diamond stones for my dremmel. Don't remember the name, but it was a name brand recommended here. I just can't get it to work. I let the stone set (spin) a few seconds on each tooth. The chain is still dull and it feels like the grit is gone on the stone.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> I'm liking that grinder too. Can just take off enough to make a sharp tooth regardless of cutter length and the grind quality should be very nice.


Just need to use a progressive raker guide when done .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Those are high dollar grinders!!! I'd be very surprised if anyone that owns one would even consider selling it! They haven't made those in a long long time! A very Skook'em grinder!  If you're in the market for one? Best of luck!!!


I already have one grinder I was told I'd never get . 


501Maico said:


> I don't feel that I cut enough to own a grinder. Considered buying one a few times just for the heck of it but the way they are built has stopped me. This grinder overcomes what I don't like which is why I am so impressed with it. My fault, OCD machinist.


I only have 5 , 7 if you include the little handheld ones Mikes talking about.


----------



## Be Stihl

I babysat earlier so the wife could mow, then we switched so I could scrounge a little. Ran the 400 until I pinched the bar so the 261 got some run time. The little 50cc cuts well but I truly enjoy running its big brother. Here is the wood I scrounged, a little hickory and some maple.


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> I babysat earlier so the wife could mow, then we switched so I could scrounge a little. Ran the 400 until I pinched the bar so the 261 got some run time. The little 50cc cuts well but I truly enjoy running its big brother. Here is the wood I scrounged, a little hickory and some maple. View attachment 1028603
> View attachment 1028604
> View attachment 1028605



Nice haul..
I like the honda .


Be Stihl said:


> Ran the 400 until I pinched the bar


 Come on man.


----------



## LondonNeil

I got another couple of tanks through the Makita, blocking up my unsplitables. I normally do the odd few bits here and there when bucking other stuff, doing it this way where I've saved all of it and am just running tank after tank to block up really makes it clear what a labourious and expensive way it is to make firewood! I'm glad I can split most stuff with my axes. Probably two more tankfulls, another litre of fuel, to finish this pile completely.


----------



## Lionsfan

Be Stihl said:


> I babysat earlier so the wife could mow, then we switched so I could scrounge a little. Ran the 400 until I pinched the bar so the 261 got some run time. The little 50cc cuts well but I truly enjoy running its big brother. Here is the wood I scrounged, a little hickory and some maple. View attachment 1028603
> View attachment 1028604
> View attachment 1028605


Is that a Pioneer? How do you like it?


----------



## MustangMike

Dropped 3 mid-size (but tall) dead Ash trees today to make some firewood for my daughter (that is good to burn this year).

Luckily, all three were mostly pretty solid. Just used my ported 462s, when the chain on one dulled from the dead dry Ash I just broke out the other.


----------



## MustangMike

My two older grandsons helped with loading the trailer, stacking, and clean up.

That load is only one of the 3 trees, the two others still need to be transported.

I don't seem to have any trouble doing the work, but boy, I do get stiff afterwards!


----------



## MustangMike

djg james said:


> I've got one of those diamond stones for my dremmel. Don't remember the name, but it was a name brand recommended here. I just can't get it to work. I let the stone set (spin) a few seconds on each tooth. The chain is still dull and it feels like the grit is gone on the stone.


I've had good luck with these (but like everything else, they cost more now!)









Eze-Lap Diamond Grinding Stones with Threaded Shaft


Eze-Lap grinding stones use diamond impregnated particles fused on the surface of stainless steel shafts. These are usually used for sharpening carbide chain, but some prefer them on standard chainsaw chain because they don't change shape like standard grinding stones. The 1/8




www.baileysonline.com


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Dropped 3 mid-size (but tall) dead Ash trees today to make some firewood for my daughter (that is good to burn this year).
> 
> Luckily, all three were mostly pretty solid. Just used my ported 462s, when the chain on one dulled from the dead dry Ash I just broke out the other.


That will be a fine load of fire wood. I think I got one of the last living ash trees around on my trailer right now. It was part of a clearing track my logging buddy did. He said it was truly a shame to take it down, but houses need built.


----------



## MustangMike

I have a small one (about 4") alive in my backyard, but all the larger ones down here seem to be dead.

Up at my property in the Catskill Mountains, they are all still alive! I think it is due to the colder weather.


----------



## MustangMike

Yesterday the wife and I went for a hike on County land. There is an old, abandoned hunter lean-to, a stream, and the view of Putnam Lake (right on the border with CT). I know everyone like pictures!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I've had good luck with these (but like everything else, they cost more now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eze-Lap Diamond Grinding Stones with Threaded Shaft
> 
> 
> Eze-Lap grinding stones use diamond impregnated particles fused on the surface of stainless steel shafts. These are usually used for sharpening carbide chain, but some prefer them on standard chainsaw chain because they don't change shape like standard grinding stones. The 1/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baileysonline.com


Yes, that's the one I have except not threaded. I'll give it a try again.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I still bike ride but gave up the motorcycle a long time ago. Too many distracted drivers out there, and besides, as I told the guy (we took a lunch break with our bikes, and a group of Harley riders came in with their colors on) and as one of them was checking us out I looked and him and said: "real men peddle"!
> 
> He cracked up laughing and we fist pumped!


Sounds like the time I had fun in Daytona Beach during Bike Week while on a 3.5 month bicycle trip... When a guy asked me what I was riding, and my response was "A Trek," the fun began!


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.


Maybe it comes off in the opposite direction?  Which takes me back to the time I was trying to press ball joints out from a VW Bug... I brought the stuff into the Ford dealership where I worked as a kid and asked one of the mechanics to help me use the press. It took a tremendous amount of pressure and then it exploded. When it exploded we realized we had been trying to push it in the wrong direction. What did Ford guys know about Bugs? Not much apparently.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Dropped 3 mid-size (but tall) dead Ash trees today to make some firewood for my daughter (that is good to burn this year).
> 
> Luckily, all three were mostly pretty solid. Just used my ported 462s, when the chain on one dulled from the dead dry Ash I just broke out the other.


Looks a lot like where I do a lot of my cutting... old stone walls everywhere. The barbed wire, and flat razor wire, that was there when I was a kid has all rusted away...


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's pretty ugly, but I hauled the last of the oak to my house. The center was rotten/hollow when I cut it down, but there is still a bunch of good wood on the edges...it was a big old California black oak with 2 large leads. I climbed it awhile back, it was definitely one of those trees that weighs heavily on your mind when you're cutting/rigging pieces out of it lol.

There wasn't much small stuff left, but it was a good excuse to bring out the mk1 550xp that I just got done porting...that's a mean little saw now, it has no issue burying the 20" bar of 3/8 full-comp chisel in oak...I outdid myself on this build. Most of the cutting was done with my not-yet-ported 500i, I have some plans for that in the very near future involving a 660 piston...

I could've used the 500i when I originally climbed this tree, I actually cut with the 066 after I brushed it out.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

New wood scrounging “tool”


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Those are high dollar grinders!!! I'd be very surprised if anyone that owns one would even consider selling it! They haven't made those in a long long time! A very Skook'em grinder!  If you're in the market for one? Best of luck!!!


Does anyone know the make and model of that grinder? First time I have seen it. 

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Another nice day here today, after getting some chores done this morning my friend came over to help skid/cut a load of firewood. SO, we headed back to the woods and got started skidding,







Working out in the woods, always brings out the spectators!






Anyway, we kept on skidding until we had enough to make a load,






and then I started bringing my friend the logs we skidded out and he cut them into firewood lengths,






My friend used my Jonsered 2260 with a new loop of X chain, because he hit some wire with his saw, and it pretty much ate the chain, even shearing off a few teeth!!

Here's the load, ready to head to my friend's house, as we cut this load for him!






We will split it later when we find the time...

SR


----------



## Be Stihl

sean donato said:


> Those pictures are at my dad's shop, where we rebuilt the truck. I don't have a shop at my place yet...
> No computer in it, it's a p-pumped 12 valve. 5 speed nv4500.


Pretty solid setup, I personally have the 24v cp3 pump common rail with an NV5600 behind it. She’s a single wheel 1 ton 4x4, hauls wood like it not even there. But man I sure could use a break on the price of fuel. 300,000 miles and she stihl purrs.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Does anyone know the make and model of that grinder? First time I have seen it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


Never seen one either.
He said the name as they walked up on it.
It's the same name as the company that made the multi sharpening tool yrs ago if iirc.
Edit; was on utube and guess what was in my feed. So I clicked on it and fast forwarded to that scene. He said Bell, I guess in my mind I heard belsaw, the company that made all the multi sharpening systems. Maybe the same company, maybe not.
I'm going to ask in the comments and see if I here anything back.
Here's the video again.


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> New wood scrounging “tool”
> 
> View attachment 1028690


That's sweeeet!
Hope the heater blows hot .


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> It's pretty ugly, but I hauled the last of the oak to my house. The center was rotten/hollow when I cut it down, but there is still a bunch of good wood on the edges...it was a big old California black oak with 2 large leads. I climbed it awhile back, it was definitely one of those trees that weighs heavily on your mind when you're cutting/rigging pieces out of it lol.
> 
> There wasn't much small stuff left, but it was a good excuse to bring out the mk1 550xp that I just got done porting...that's a mean little saw now, it has no issue burying the 20" bar of 3/8 full-comp chisel in oak...I outdid myself on this build. Most of the cutting was done with my not-yet-ported 500i, I have some plans for that in the very near future involving a 660 piston...
> 
> I could've used the 500i when I originally climbed this tree, I actually cut with the 066 after I brushed it out.
> View attachment 1028688
> View attachment 1028689


Ugly, but some great burning wood that should be ready to burn this winter if you get it split right away.
How's the splitter coming along.


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> I'm almost out of wood. I have surgery for a Hernia Nov 7th and I've contacted all of my customers, and told them their wood was safe till I'm mobile again, or they can come pick it up, or I can bring it in the next few days. Three guys pick theirs up anyway, and it's ready and stacked on the court. All the rest but one are getting in now. One didn't respond. His dad is my neighbor. I'm giving odds that he calls the day after surgery and says he's ready for his wood now. His will be ready in March.


Good luck with the surgery, we will pray for you.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Ugly, but some great burning wood that should be ready to burn this winter if you get it split right away.
> How's the splitter coming along.


Luckily I've got more than enough seasoned wood to make it through this winter...but I am collecting a large pile of rounds w/o a current way to split them.

I honestly haven't done anything on the splitter since I last posted about it, which was new axle, move the cradle forward on the beam, and cut/weld plate steel for the motor mounts. I've just been really busy at work the last couple of weeks and have had minimal free time. I've got several days off, so hopefully I can finish most of the splitter.

I did recieve a couple of Ebay carbs for it...I went with 2, because they were only $14ea, I don't have the most faith in Chicom carbs, and I hope I have 1 working carb between the 2. I tried to get a new oem carb, but they are discontinued and the shop wanted $400 for one.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Yesterday the wife and I went for a hike on County land. There is an old, abandoned hunter lean-to, a stream, and the view of Putnam Lake (right on the border with CT). I know everyone like pictures!


Thanks for sharing Mike. Looks beautiful out there. I like this time of the year because you can see so far into the woods.
I took a walk out back myself, I saw a small buck chasing a doe that had just walked thru, though I might be able to sneak up on it. No chance, she was running from him and he was chasing lol. 
I walked back to the creek behind the house and checked out some trees to harvest for firewood. There's a basswood down in the creek bottom that was very healthy, roots all up in the air, probably fell last fall as there were no leaves on it. I don't think I've ever burned basswood, but I could grab it for the for sale pile. Found another pile of medium sized black locust that have been down for a while (no bark on it ), it would make a nice place to work out of to refill the woodshed as I burn this yr(24/25 wood). That pile is on top of the ridge, so i could get a deer tag and lean a scrounging tool against the tractor while im working, as Rob said, you always have spectators out there. I hope to start cutting the wind damage wood up closer to the road once I get the leaves caught up and a fee other little projects this week while the temps are better for that. They're calling for 60s the next 7 days, with one day hitting 70, as long as the rain holds off I can get everything done I'd like to by next weekend.
Found this friendly bugger down not far from the creek, looked like he wanted his tummy rubbed .


----------



## Be Stihl

Brufab said:


> Wow thats a wicked looking chain never seen one with the raker 1/8" lower than the cutter


Go big or go home, let the big dog eat!


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Luckily I've got more than enough seasoned wood to make it through this winter...but I am collecting a large pile of rounds w/o a current way to split them.
> 
> I honestly haven't done anything on the splitter since I last posted about it, which was new axle, move the cradle forward on the beam, and cut/weld plate steel for the motor mounts. I've just been really busy at work the last couple of weeks and have had minimal free time. I've got several days off, so hopefully I can finish most of the splitter.
> 
> I did recieve a couple of Ebay carbs for it...I went with 2, because they were only $14ea, I don't have the most faith in Chicom carbs, and I hope I have 1 working carb between the 2. I tried to get a new oem carb, but they are discontinued and the shop wanted $400 for one.


I'm sure it will be very nice when you're done with it, look forward to seeing the progress. I know all about having plans and them getting delayed, the big aluminum trailer build took me just over a yr, and the barn(currently my giant gazebo) I'm at a yr on too. I could finish it quicker if I'd list a tractor, but I really hate to let either go as they are money makers. I have an interview tomorrow, if I get the job I'll probably let the b2620 go and then buy another next summer or will it be the summer after .
It's nice having your wood done ahead of time, I wasn't always there. Having a roof over it rather than a tarp is nice too.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure it will be very nice when you're done with it, look forward to seeing the progress. I know all about having plans and them getting delayed, the big aluminum trailer build took me just over a yr, and the barn(currently my giant gazebo) I'm at a yr on too. I could finish it quicker if I'd list a tractor, but I really hate to let either go as they are money makers. I have an interview tomorrow, if I get the job I'll probably let the b2620 go and then buy another next summer or will it be the summer after .
> It's nice having your wood done ahead of time, I wasn't always there. Having a roof over it rather than a tarp is nice too.



I'm all too familiar with unfinished projects...my house is one, I never did finish putting new floors in lol. Another is my old Chevy('72 k20,) that's been occupying most of my shop space. I'm converting an existing building into a wood shop. I'm much more of a fabrication and mechanical guy, but my old man is long-term storing a bunch of his woodworking tools in one of my sheds, so I'm trying to at least have some working space from them. I will not put woodworking stuff in my existing shop space.

BTW, good luck on the interview. I'm not great at interviews, but nowadays they are just promotional opportunities with my existing employer...I'm able to go into them with little to no stress.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Th


chipper1 said:


> Just need to use a progressive raker guide when done .
> 
> I already have one grinder I was told I'd never get .
> 
> I only have 5 , 7 if you include the little handheld ones Mikes talking about.


That's six to many!


----------



## svk

Hi guys, spent most of the day in the woods working on repairing my deer stand and we built a ground blind for my son. 
We also sighted in five rifles so now everything is ready for rifle season next Saturday. I don’t know how many hunters I’ll have with me as the older two boys kind of go with the wind depending on the day. Youngest son and oldest daughter will definitely be hunting.


----------



## MustangMike

Best of luck Steve, our gun opener is not till 11/19, but bow is open now.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> That's sweeeet!
> Hope the heater blows hot .


We drive it over to my buddy’s house earlier and put it in his shop to start going through it. It wasn’t too bad, but we are going to have a canvas top made for it. 

Need to brush up on my German


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> I don't feel that I cut enough to own a grinder. Considered buying one a few times just for the heck of it but the way they are built has stopped me. This grinder overcomes what I don't like which is why I am so impressed with it. My fault, OCD machinist.


Yes, I understand! It us a very well engineered grinder. The old timers always told me that bringing the stone into the cutter is a better grind than bringing the cutter into the stone! I jokingly asked an old cutter twenty years ago if I could have his grinder when he died? He laughed and said "Lad, gather up with the rest of'em and may the best man win!"  He always laughed and called me Lad. He's long past now. A very good, knowledgeable and extraordinary cutter! One of the best I ever saw! (No pun intended)  Fir all I know? His grinder is probably burried with him! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure it will be very nice when you're done with it, look forward to seeing the progress. I know all about having plans and them getting delayed, the big aluminum trailer build took me just over a yr, and the barn(currently my giant gazebo) I'm at a yr on too. I could finish it quicker if I'd list a tractor, but I really hate to let either go as they are money makers. I have an interview tomorrow, if I get the job I'll probably let the b2620 go and then buy another next summer or will it be the summer after .
> It's nice having your wood done ahead of time, I wasn't always there. Having a roof over it rather than a tarp is nice too.


Didn't know you were in between jobs. I know what that's like. All the time in the world for projects but no money. Good luck on your interview.


----------



## Cowboy254

G'day fellers, it just won't stop raining here. The old timers say that we used to get 1000mm of rain in a wet year, well we've hit that 1m mark in October. Had stopped burning a couple of weeks ago but we're back at it again with snow on the hills a few days ago and more forecast for tomorrow. 

Ok, it did stop raining for 2 minutes this afternoon, gave us about the lowest rainbow I've ever seen.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Never seen one either.
> He said the name as they walked up on it.
> It's the same name as the company that made the multi sharpening tool yrs ago if iirc.
> Edit; was on utube and guess what was in my feed. So I clicked on it and fast forwarded to that scene. He said Bell, I guess in my mind I heard belsaw, the company that made all the multi sharpening systems. Maybe the same company, maybe not.
> I'm going to ask in the comments and see if I here anything back.
> Here's the video again.



Folley made a lot of sharpening equipment over the years. It wouldn't surprise me if it was one.


----------



## SS396driver

I have a few Foleys. Including this big one really don’t know why I bought it . If anyone local wants it I’d let it go cheap 

Have two of the bench mount type also


----------



## SimonHS

chipper1 said:


> Never seen one either.
> He said the name as they walked up on it.
> It's the same name as the company that made the multi sharpening tool yrs ago if iirc.
> Edit; was on utube and guess what was in my feed. So I clicked on it and fast forwarded to that scene. He said Bell, I guess in my mind I heard belsaw, the company that made all the multi sharpening systems. Maybe the same company, maybe not.
> I'm going to ask in the comments and see if I here anything back.
> Here's the video again.




It's a Bell Industries square grinder. But I cannot find the model number.

A member on another forum posted the image below back in 2018. He had been offered it for $100 dollars and posted a message asking if it was worth it. I have sent him a DM asking for more info but he hasn't been on that site since 2019.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SimonHS said:


> It's a Bell Industries square grinder. But I cannot find the model number.
> 
> A member on another forum posted the image below back in 2018. He had been offered it for $100 dollars and posted a message asking if it was worth it. I have sent him a DM asking for more info but he hasn't been on that site since 2019.
> 
> View attachment 1028768


A 100 dollars?!?!


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Didn't know you were in between jobs. I know what that's like. All the time in the world for projects but no money. Good luck on your interview.


I've been between J O B S since 2012  .
I stayed at home withe kids and then homeschooling them until two years ago.
Worked for myself since whenever I could and it's gone well, but winter is a slow time unless I want to plow snow and with wages as high as they are and the inflation out of control (read out government out of control, since they have the money printed, well sort of), I figured I might as well get a driving job before I can't hardly use my CDL at all.


sean donato said:


> Folley made a lot of sharpening equipment over the years. It wouldn't surprise me if it was one.


That's who I was thinking of when he said it, Foley Belsaw.


SimonHS said:


> It's a Bell Industries square grinder. But I cannot find the model number.
> 
> A member on another forum posted the image below back in 2018. He had been offered it for $100 dollars and posted a message asking if it was worth it. I have sent him a DM asking for more info but he hasn't been on that site since 2019.
> 
> View attachment 1028768


That's not what I was thinking lol.
That's really cool, hope someone who appreciates it got it.
Maybe I'll find one , it helps to know what you're looking for .
Were you wanting it. Who was the member, I have lots of guys contact info, shoot me a PM if you'd like. If I have it I'll set you up, @Kodiak Kid says I already have more than I need lol.


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> I have a few Foleys. Including this big one really don’t know why I bought it . If anyone local wants it I’d let it go cheap View attachment 1028761
> 
> Have two of the bench mount type also View attachment 1028762
> View attachment 1028763
> View attachment 1028764


Cool stuff.
You don't even use the mower blade sharpener, a nice new one runs about $400.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> A 100 dollars?!?!


I'd buy a couple if I could find them that cheap, but then I'd have 8 more than I need .
How do you do your rakers, sorry if you told me and I forgot, do you have a raker grinder at camp?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I'd buy a couple if I could find them that cheap, but then I'd have 8 more than I need .
> How do you do your rakers, sorry if you told me and I forgot, do you have a raker grinder at camp?


We have one but I don't use it. I just flat file them at a little bit of forward slope with a light stroke or two when they need it. I don't use a gage either. I know a lot of guys do, but I've been doing it fir so long its like second nature. I use a round file fir my gullet's. I could use my sqaure grinder, but I'd rather save stone ware fir the actual cutter plates. Also, IMOP a file dose a better job than my sqaure grinder on gullet's. I'd have to post you a picture of how my grinder dose gullet's if you're not familiar. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## SimonHS

chipper1 said:


> Who was the member, I have lots of guys contact info, shoot me a PM if you'd like.



I've sent a PM to you on that other forum.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> We have one but I don't use it. I just flat file them at a little bit of forward slope with a light stroke or two when they need it. I don't use a gage either. I know a lot of guys do, but I've been doing it fir so long its like second nature. I use a round file fir my gullet's. I could use my sqaure grinder, but I'd rather save stone ware fir the actual cutter plates. Also, IMOP a file dose a better job than my sqaure grinder on gullet's. I'd have to post you a picture of how my grinder dose gullet's if you're not familiar.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


So you tune the rakers to the specific job in the field.
Not sure I've seen how you do the gullet with your grinder, I've seen others do it(with both square and round grinders)and I've seen it done with the raker grinder
I can't do it with my raker grinder because it's set up with a motor to spin the chain, you need to be able to manually move the chain.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> So you tune the rakers to the specific job in the field.
> Not sure I've seen how you do the gullet with your grinder, I've seen others do it(with both square and round grinders)and I've seen it done with the raker grinder
> I can't do it with my raker grinder because it's set up with a motor to spin the chain, you need to be able to manually move the chain.


No, same raker tune every time.


----------



## Be Stihl

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.
> 
> View attachment 1028384


Maybe double up that flat bar for more support.


----------



## Be Stihl

Vtrombly said:


> Fair enough only other thing I haven't checked that I hadn't known about is if the fan clutch is working could be jammed on after all these years cooling it more than it should but yes 500 percent better.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking its bullcrap I would burn your hand if I left it on there so pretty hot.


I just replaced the water pump in my 2004, the new pump made the radiator start leaking so I had to change it also. Anyway I also changed the fan clutch, it was locked up and spinning full speed always, that will rob power and keep the engine cold. I have good heat now. You can check the fan by checking to see if it will spin when the engine is off it should rotate. Mine would roar like a school bus, the new clutch solved both issues. Coolant temp is now between 185-195, Hope this helps.


----------



## Vtrombly

Be Stihl said:


> I just replaced the water pump in my 2004, the new pump made the radiator start leaking so I had to change it also. Anyway I also changed the fan clutch, it was locked up and spinning full speed always, that will rob power and keep the engine cold. I have good heat now. You can check the fan by checking to see if it will spin when the engine is off it should rotate. Mine would roar like a school bus, the new clutch solved both issues. Coolant temp is now between 185-195, Hope this helps.


Thank you, so If its stuck on and you try to move it will it jam up and start cranking the motor?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Well the Unimog turned into a bit of a adventure last night. After we dropped it off at my buddies house I ran home to get my wife so we could have dinner with his family, and then we could work on the unimog while the girls chatted. On the way to his house it had been running pretty rich, plus it had been sitting for quite some time. Initially it took about a hour and a half to get it running. The engine turns over very slow, (24 volt) and the mechanical fuel pump seems to be in its way out. Roy decided taking the unimog to church to pick up his boys while I was gone was a good idea, and I get a call from him just as I’m leaving my house saying he died on him. I pull up in the F350 and it’s dead, won’t start unless gas is poured in the carb and then only runs for a second. Pulled out some winch line, hook it to the Ford and pull it back to the shop. That thing doesn’t roll so good, so we couldn’t push it into the shop with the snow by hand, and the 24v winch wasn’t working, so I found a semi tire, set it on the back bumper of my truck and pushed it into the garage while also managing to finish killing my near death tail gate. 

Get it in the garage, eat some dinner while it warms up (it was only about 10 degrees outside so my initial thought was that it has some ice in the fuel line. 

Pull the fuel bowl off and it’s dry. Pull the fuel filter, dry. Look in the fuel tank and it’s 3/4 full. What the heck. Started tracing lines and found a t valve for the fuel tanks. 

So this thing has 2 fuel tanks. You fill the front one all the way and then it over Flows to the back one instead of having a cross over down low like a semi. We switched the valve to the “reserve” tank which is the one with the cap and looked 3/4 full and nothing. Wouldn’t pull fuel. Put 10ga of fuel in it so it overflowed into the rear tank and it fired right up after a couple tries. 

Gonna be a little bit of a learning curve with this thing. I’m thinking I want to add a inline electric fuel pump, and of course chance out that balance so I can get fuel from both tanks. And maybe add some kind of sight glass so I can tell how much fuel is in that back tank at a glance.


----------



## Vtrombly

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well the Unimog turned into a bit of a adventure last night. After we dropped it off at my buddies house I ran home to get my wife so we could have dinner with his family, and then we could work on the unimog while the girls chatted. On the way to his house it had been running pretty rich, plus it had been sitting for quite some time. Initially it took about a hour and a half to get it running. The engine turns over very slow, (24 volt) and the mechanical fuel pump seems to be in its way out. Roy decided taking the unimog to church to pick up his boys while I was gone was a good idea, and I get a call from him just as I’m leaving my house saying he died on him. I pull up in the F350 and it’s dead, won’t start unless gas is poured in the carb and then only runs for a second. Pulled out some winch line, hook it to the Ford and pull it back to the shop. That thing doesn’t roll so good, so we couldn’t push it into the shop with the snow by hand, and the 24v winch wasn’t working, so I found a semi tire, set it on the back bumper of my truck and pushed it into the garage while also managing to finish killing my near death tail gate.
> 
> Get it in the garage, eat some dinner while it warms up (it was only about 10 degrees outside so my initial thought was that it has some ice in the fuel line.
> 
> Pull the fuel bowl off and it’s dry. Pull the fuel filter, dry. Look in the fuel tank and it’s 3/4 full. What the heck. Started tracing lines and found a t valve for the fuel tanks.
> 
> So this thing has 2 fuel tanks. You fill the front one all the way and then it over Flows to the back one instead of having a cross over down low like a semi. We switched the valve to the “reserve” tank which is the one with the cap and looked 3/4 full and nothing. Wouldn’t pull fuel. Put 10ga of fuel in it so it overflowed into the rear tank and it fired right up after a couple tries.
> 
> Gonna be a little bit of a learning curve with this thing. I’m thinking I want to add a inline electric fuel pump, and of course chance out that balance so I can get fuel from both tanks. And maybe add some kind of sight glass so I can tell how much fuel is in that back tank at a glance.


Could the fuel line to the T for the tank that you had fuel in is maybe plugged collapsed line or a screen and the other one that it overflowed into that line is open.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Vtrombly said:


> Could the fuel line to the T for the tank that you had fuel in is maybe plugged collapsed line or a screen and the other one that it overflowed into that line is open.


Doing some digging this morning and that valve actually has 3 positions and we definitely passed right past the reserve tank position and turned it all the way off 

As I said, learning curve.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Doing some digging this morning and that valve actually has 3 positions and we definitely passed right past the reserve tank position and turned it all the way off
> 
> As I said, learning curve.


At least you figured it out lol...


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Also, on the subject of chain grinders, My new one that I ordered months ago and then forgot about because it took so long to get here showed up today. Ive had a Oregon 410-120 for a few years now, and it works, but I don't like the depth control on it. Also just as a note, the angle guide on the front was not accurate, and would grind the left side cutters at a sharper angle, as well as about 1/8" longer then the same settings use on the right side as it had to be adjusted for each side. Im hoping the new one is a little more accurate. I learned to work with the other one, but its nice when things just match up.

This grinder is one of the Farmertec ones, and when I ordered it I used their free USA shipping to see if they would actually send it to Alaska. I've ordered from them in china before and things usually take 6 weeks to get here. This one was supposed to be US stock, and may have been, but they shipped it Fedex which is a absolute nightmare here in Alaska. I'm sure the thing sat in Fairbanks or Anchorage for 2 months.The UPS guy actually dropped it off, so I don't know what happened there.

Anyway. Seems well built, much sturdier then the Oregon one I have (Yes, I'm aware thats the bottom of the line Oregon, but feel they cn be compared since they are close to the same price) The numbers on the front are nice and big and easy to read, and the adjusters are MUCH better then the Oregon 410-120. I screwed it down to the bench to test out, but it's too low for me, so I'll have to build some type of wall mount for it.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Also, on the subject of chain grinders, My new one that I ordered months ago and then forgot about because it took so long to get here showed up today. Ive had a Oregon 410-120 for a few years now, and it works, but I don't like the depth control on it. Also just as a note, the angle guide on the front was not accurate, and would grind the left side cutters at a sharper angle, as well as about 1/8" longer then the same settings use on the right side as it had to be adjusted for each side. Im hoping the new one is a little more accurate. I learned to work with the other one, but its nice when things just match up.
> 
> This grinder is one of the Farmertec ones, and when I ordered it I used their free USA shipping to see if they would actually send it to Alaska. I've ordered from them in china before and things usually take 6 weeks to get here. This one was supposed to be US stock, and may have been, but they shipped it Fedex which is a absolute nightmare here in Alaska. I'm sure the thing sat in Fairbanks or Anchorage for 2 months.The UPS guy actually dropped it off, so I don't know what happened there.
> 
> Anyway. Seems well built, much sturdier then the Oregon one I have (Yes, I'm aware thats the bottom of the line Oregon, but feel they cn be compared since they are close to the same price) The numbers on the front are nice and big and easy to read, and the adjusters are MUCH better then the Oregon 410-120. I screwed it down to the bench to test out, but it's too low for me, so I'll have to build some type of wall mount for it.


Some of the issue with grinders are not being able to compensate for the wheel use during grinding. I have a 511ax and you can slide the vice to compensate for wheel wear. Without it, it would be as you describe, using different areas of the wheel, which in its wear would cause it to contact the cutters differently.


----------



## Philbert

Lots of tips and techniques for those style grinders, including: mounting, centering, and adjusting the scales in this thread:






511A Grinder - Improvements / Tweaks?


I read some of the threads on tweaking the Northern Tool grinders, and thought that we ought to have one for the venerable Oregon 511A (and related Italian grinders). This model does not have the same quality issues as the knock-offs, and I know that it has been replaced by the 511AX, but there...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Philbert said:


> Lots of tips and techniques for those style grinders, including: mounting, centering, and adjusting the scales in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 511A Grinder - Improvements / Tweaks?
> 
> 
> I read some of the threads on tweaking the Northern Tool grinders, and thought that we ought to have one for the venerable Oregon 511A (and related Italian grinders). This model does not have the same quality issues as the knock-offs, and I know that it has been replaced by the 511AX, but there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert


I just browsed through that thread and I see two things mentioned that people didn’t like that I do see improved on this one. 

#1 they added a stop so that the head does not travel up all the way. It can be removed with a single screw. 

They added bolts to the back of the vise for you can adjust the amount of tension the vise Clamp has.


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Cool stuff.
> You don't even use the mower blade sharpener, a nice new one runs about $400.


It has a mower blade sharpener ? Guess I should read the manual


----------



## North by Northwest

sean donato said:


> Those gauges were closer to an idiot light then an accurate gauge. I have a full compliment of auto meter gauges in the 79. I'd bet most people would freak out if they watched gauges change like real ones do.


Amen , to that brother !


----------



## North by Northwest

chipper1 said:


> I like PB blaster when it's aluminum and steel corroded together.
> 
> If you hit the cases a lot with that blow torch, it's sure to let loose, but do it outside .
> 
> Hope you know I'm kidding .


Yeah , galvanic corrosion from dissimilar metals really can put the blocks to an easy fix . Learn't that back in my outboard motor repair days !


----------



## SS396driver

Picked up a new cant hook seem to have lost my old one . Sheldon forestry in Saugerties ,NY had a great online price with free shipping but I was in the area today and stopped in at the store and picked one up I like that it’s made in America


----------



## gggGary

Hard at work on that elm today.

Who sez elm is hard to split and stringy?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

gggGary said:


> Hard at work on that elm today.
> 
> Who sez elm is hard to split and stringy?
> View attachment 1028932



Gitcha a Hookeroon!


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> It has a mower blade sharpener ? Guess I should read the manual


Not sure that's what it was for originally, but that's what I'd use the table with the wheel sticking up a 1/2 or so for.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Split the case on the project saw today. Pretty sure the crank is junk. At this point if I do a 272 upper the only original parts from the saw will be the cases and the covers.


----------



## tfp

Can someone describe to me what Ash smells like when you cut it dry. I was sold some lumber labelled American White Ash and it definitely has a unique odor, kinda smells like a sweaty horse or maybe the smell of a wild pig or animal when you are hunting and just catch a whiff of it, something in that ballpark.


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Picked up a new cant hook seem to have lost my old one . Sheldon forestry in Saugerties ,NY had a great online price with free shipping but I was in the area today and stopped in at the store and picked one up I like that it’s made in AmericaView attachment 1028928
> View attachment 1028929


Those are great wood tools use mine a lot


----------



## Squareground3691

gggGary said:


> Hard at work on that elm today.
> 
> Who sez elm is hard to split and stringy?
> View attachment 1028932



Narley lol


----------



## Vtrombly

tfp said:


> Can someone describe to me what Ash smells like when you cut it dry. I was sold some lumber labelled American White Ash and it definitely has a unique odor, kinda smells like a sweaty horse or maybe the smell of a wild pig or animal when you are hunting and just catch a whiff of it, something in that ballpark.


I don't know that must be kinda punky then. All the ash I've burnt and have now reminds me of walking in a hunting lodge whenever I smell it. To me it has earthy undertones. A lot of it because of the borer has been dead for quite some time and starts rotting on the stump and it can take on that shroomy smell.


----------



## bob kern

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Split the case on the project saw today. Pretty sure the crank is junk. At this point if I do a 272 upper the only original parts from the saw will be the cases and the covers.
> 
> View attachment 1028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028950
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028951


Ah ye ol' frankensaw eh??


----------



## GeeVee

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> We drive it over to my buddy’s house earlier and put it in his shop to start going through it. It wasn’t too bad, but we are going to have a canvas top made for it.
> 
> Need to brush up on my German



Here's a link to a German Language lesson for you.

From: Me, Myself, and Irene. Helicopter scene, seems appropriate right about now?


----------



## MustangMike

Ash usually does not have any strong smell at all. It is best known for having good strength with light weight and is commonly used for baseball bats and shovel handles. The grain in Ash almost resembles Oak, but it lighter in color.

However, Ash is not very immune to the weather, it must be kept dry and bug free (powder post beetles, etc., seem to like it), and it will go punky fast from moisture.

My hunting cabin is post and beam Ash that I milled with the chainsaw. Trees in the woods are generally straight and tall with few (if any) low branches. The cabin is 20' X 24" two stories high. I milled the Ash 6.5" X 6.5" square. The trees had all blown down during a bad storm, and I could not see letting them go to waste. I kept mental notes of where they were when I was hunting (in the winter when the leaves are down) and went back with my brother and nephew in the spring and hauled them out and subsequently milled them. The project took years, but the cabin is nice!

The table was milled from Chestnut Oak and Red Oak.


x


----------



## djg james

The brother of a guy I worked for, had ash milled for paneling in his house. Sanded and only clear-coated. Beautiful.


----------



## svk

gggGary said:


> Hard at work on that elm today.
> 
> Who sez elm is hard to split and stringy?
> View attachment 1028932



Good stuff!


----------



## svk

Hope everyone had a safe Halloween. I didn’t have the kids yesterday so I worked our Lions Club Halloween party and then went to the cabin. Pretty uneventful here although when I got to the cabin last night the dogs were freaking out about something up the hill. I whisk them inside because of the half dozen or so different animals that could be out at night, most of them could harm the dogs.

In full diclosure I am not a Bears fan by any means but I do have a lot of respect for coach Ditka hence the costume.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

bob kern said:


> Ah ye ol' frankensaw eh??


That’s what I’ve been calling it


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hope everyone had a safe Halloween. I didn’t have the kids yesterday so I worked our Lions Club Halloween party and then went to the cabin. Pretty uneventful here although when I got to the cabin last night the dogs were freaking out about something up the hill. I whisk them inside because of the half dozen or so different animals that could be out at night, most of them could harm the dogs.
> 
> In full diclosure I am not a Bears fan by any means but I do have a lot of respect for coach Ditka hence the costume.
> 
> View attachment 1029057


Nice costume.
Did your new gal take the pick? 
I have a buddy who lived in Chicago for a good bit, he became a bears/blackhawks fan. He was giving me a hard time because the Blackhawks won the cup(not sure why as I could care less), I just told him, That's okay, we'll let you guys have it once  .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Nice costume.
> Did your new gal take the pick?
> I have a buddy who lived in Chicago for a good bit, he became a bears/blackhawks fan. He was giving me a hard time because the Blackhawks won the cup(not sure why as I could care less), I just told him, That's okay, we'll let you guys have it once  .


No new gal yet. Been out with one a few times who is awesome but nothing official yet. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## terryrichardson10

Some poplar I finished cutting up today


----------



## chipper1

terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1029117
> 
> Some poplar I finished cutting up today


Nice.
Did that little stihl handle that big wood okay lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Sometime you will have to end up at a GTG with me, and we will see how your saws do!

My Asian 660, that I finished the port work on, dynoed at 8.6 Hp.

I've got ported 50, 60, 71, 77, 91, and 99cc saws, plus a few non ported ones that run real nice.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Sometime you will have to end up at a GTG with me, and we will see how your saws do!
> 
> My Asian 660, that I finished the port work on, dynoed at 8.6 Hp.
> 
> I've got ported 50, 60, 71, 77, 91, and 99cc saws, plus a few non ported ones that run real nice.


If you're talking to me, I'd love that . Been wanting to make it to Steves, just hasn't worked out.
You know in the post above I was 100% joking, that saw can pull a 36" setup very nicely. Stihls still make up a good portion of my saws, I think I currently have 5 runners(one ported ms261), and a parts saw.
I don't have the same selection of ported saws I did, but I still have a 40, 50, 65, 79 iirc, and a bunch that are modded.
I'd really like a ported 2511 rear handle, I just need to sell the modded ms192 rear handle and the ms201 rear handle. I plan on keeping the ms200 rear handle for a bit longer though.


----------



## terryrichardson10

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Did that little stihl handle that big wood okay lol.


Child’s play for a stihl might be big wood for a husky tho lol


----------



## North by Northwest

Vtrombly said:


> I don't know that must be kinda punky then. All the ash I've burnt and have now reminds me of walking in a hunting lodge whenever I smell it. To me it has earthy undertones. A lot of it because of the borer has been dead for quite some time and starts rotting on the stump and it can take on that shroomy smell.


Yeah , agree my Mountain Ash has earthy fresh smell . Nothing over whelming though !


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m back from the mountains and thirty pages behind.

Made some of these.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Made a new burn pile area.


----------



## North by Northwest

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> New wood scrounging “tool”
> 
> View attachment 1028690


Unimog ?


----------



## cantoo

I hear you guys have been running out of firewood and have had to resort to talking about guns. I decided I better get some pictures for you guys. Got the processor set up to do some splits. Most of this pile is from my homemade 36" stroke splitter, the smaller pile on the left is from about 5 hours on the processor just so that my wife doesn't sell it on me. Still buying a few things at sales now and again too. Someone borrowed my new to me equipment trailer a few months ago so been on the lookout for another one. I only got to use it 3 times. Sawmill has been sitting idle since last summer, not even gonna fire it up this year.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Sometime you will have to end up at a GTG with me, and we will see how your saws do!
> 
> My Asian 660, that I finished the port work on, dynoed at 8.6 Hp.
> 
> I've got ported 50, 60, 71, 77, 91, and 99cc saws, plus a few non ported ones that run real nice.



If I ever make it back east, I'll take you up on that offer... I think I'm finally figuring this porting thing out. I've got a round top 066 that I'm pretty proud of. My best work is probably on 044/440s, I found the key to make those rip.

I'm actually doing machine work on a 462 right now, I still need to figure out how to hold my flex shaft hand piece in the tool holder of my lathe, to get the "lip" that forms on 462 cylinders when you deck them. After this, I'm probably going nuts on the 500i... I'm going to try to fit a 660 piston in it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

North by Northwest said:


> Unimog ?


Yup


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> If you're talking to me, I'd love that . Been wanting to make it to Steves, just hasn't worked out.
> You know in the post above I was 100% joking, that saw can pull a 36" setup very nicely. Stihls still make up a good portion of my saws, I think I currently have 5 runners(one ported ms261), and a parts saw.
> I don't have the same selection of ported saws I did, but I still have a 40, 50, 65, 79 iirc, and a bunch that are modded.
> I'd really like a ported 2511 rear handle, I just need to sell the modded ms192 rear handle and the ms201 rear handle. I plan on keeping the ms200 rear handle for a bit longer though.


 
I'm mostly a Stihl guy nowadays, most of the new ones are factory hot rods. The only "pro" Stihl I thought was a dud was the 201tcm I bought new last year. A little machine/port work and it shreds now, it cured my desire for a 200t. 

The 2511s respond well to work. I've done a couple of 2511s...my personal 2511t I went pretty agro with the porting...it's a mean little saw, but just a bit temperamental. That being said, I love it as it out cuts a stock 35cc top handle, as long as you're cognizant of keeping the chain speed up. I did another 2511t for someone else, but went much milder on the build. It's a torquey little saw now. It doesn't have that "mean" feeling like my personal 2511t, but is a much easier saw to live with.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm mostly a Stihl guy nowadays, most of the new ones are factory hot rods. The only "pro" Stihl I thought was a dud was the 201tcm I bought new last year. A little machine/port work and it shreds now, it cured my desire for a 200t.
> 
> The 2511s respond well to work. I've done a couple of 2511s...my personal 2511t I went pretty agro with the porting...it's a mean little saw, but just a bit temperamental. That being said, I love it as it out cuts a stock 35cc top handle, as long as you're cognizant of keeping the chain speed up. I did another 2511t for someone else, but went much milder on the build. It's a torquey little saw now. It doesn't have that "mean" feeling like my personal 2511t, but is a much easier saw to live with.


Well, not long after making that post I ran my 242xp downstairs, took it out of the excursion because I could smell fuel. I forgot about an ms311 that needs a cylinder kit and the ms462, guess that puts me up to 6 runners and a couple parts saws lol. Getting up there close to half of my saws being stihls, I won't be able to badmouth them anymore if I have many more .
I don't run my 2511t much, as the 200t is a lot faster, and faster makes up a bit for not being that good in a tree. When on a site I try to run the smallest saw I can that will get things done the quickest, but sometimes I just break out a 70 with a 20 on it and tear it up (not the saw, but the tree lol). When I'm cutting firewood, I'll run about anything, usually try to run the real clean saws then as I can take my time more and not trash them. My work saws look like it .


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Well, not long after making that post I ran my 242xp downstairs, took it out of the excursion because I could smell fuel. I forgot about an ms311 that needs a cylinder kit and the ms462, guess that puts me up to 6 runners and a couple parts saws lol. Getting up there close to half of my saws being stihls, I won't be able to badmouth them anymore if I have many more .
> I don't run my 2511t much, as the 200t is a lot faster, and faster makes up a bit for not being that good in a tree. When on a site I try to run the smallest saw I can that will get things done the quickest, but sometimes I just break out a 70 with a 20 on it and tear it up (not the saw, but the tree lol). When I'm cutting firewood, I'll run about anything, usually try to run the real clean saws then as I can take my time more and not trash them. My work saws look like it .



Lol, I'm sitting at 10.5 runners and a couple of wall hangers. The .5 is that Echo 8000 that I built for my old man. After tuning up the cylinder on it, it started having issues...it definetely needed a new gas line and impulse line. I need to do a vacuum test on it, as it's got an air leak somewhere that's causing a surge when under load.
I finally re-put together my hybrid 044/46 saw last night I had robbed parts off of it for someone else's saw that I built...I wasn't going to start on this 462 until then. What else? I stihl have a 192t sitting in 1000 different pieces inside a cardboard box, it's not mine and the owner is trying to decide if he wants me to work on it or just buy a new one.

I finished the machine work on the 462 tonight, so I'll do the porting when I get around to it...I also need to work on my log splitter project too. I'm antsy to see what I can do to the 500i, that's going to be an exciting project, but I need to wrap some other stuff up. I got an oe-style BB 372 cylinder to put on my 372xt as well. Too many projects lol...I enjoy doing all of them, but just don't have enough time. I've also got it on my mind to get back into mountain bike racing, so training for that is eating up a significant portion of my spare time...I wish the days were a few hours longer.


----------



## chipper1

terryrichardson10 said:


> Child’s play for a stihl might be big wood for a husky tho lol


I'm sure it was for that beast!
I've had a few 661's, just couldn't justify keeping them around for the little I use a 36". I will say, while I like my huskys for the 50-70cc class saws(mainly handling, and color ), I like the smaller saws and the 661 over a 395 for tree work any day of the week. Husky had the 2 series, the 3 series and now the 5 series, the 394 was basically a 3.5 series with the dual port design and a front tensioner like the 2 series saws, and the 395 is a 2.75 series as they updated it to a quad port design, but it still has a front tensioner like a 2 series. I have yet to try huskys newest 592, maybe it will win me over, at least it's the right color orange .


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Lol, I'm sitting at 10.5 runners and a couple of wall hangers. The .5 is that Echo 8000 that I built for my old man. After tuning up the cylinder on it, it started having issues...it definetely needed a new gas line and impulse line. I need to do a vacuum test on it, as it's got an air leak somewhere that's causing a surge when under load.
> I finally re-put together my hybrid 044/46 saw last night I had robbed parts off of it for someone else's saw that I built...I wasn't going to start on this 462 until then. What else? I stihl have a 192t sitting in 1000 different pieces inside a cardboard box, it's not mine and the owner is trying to decide if he wants me to work on it or just buy a new one.
> 
> I finished the machine work on the 462 tonight, so I'll do the porting when I get around to it...I also need to work on my log splitter project too. I'm antsy to see what I can do to the 500i, that's going to be an exciting project, but I need to wrap some other stuff up. I got an oe-style BB 372 cylinder to put on my 372xt as well. Too many projects lol...I enjoy doing all of them, but just don't have enough time. I've also got it on my mind to get back into mountain bike racing, so training for that is eating up a significant portion of my spare time...I wish the days were a few hours longer.


Yeah, you're getting there lol. I had a barn sale last fall, I let some nice ones go to help fund the building. I just may need to let a few more go to help a bit more, as I'm nowhere near finished yet.
The ported 440 was one I let go, she was a great saw, always did what she was asked to do. But the 462 is more practical as a work saw, lighter, better fuel economy, better antivibe, better filtration, and better ergonomics. I'd bet that because of the fuel economy and the captured bar nuts, that I can cut just as much with the 462 as the ported 440 in a day.
Have you done a 268xp piston with a pop-up in a 50mm 372oe yet. I like them over a modded 51.4 setup. Add porting to the 51.4 and it would be back out ahead, but for a saw that performs way above a stock 372oe and is very easy to start (even with a decent timing advance), the 268xp piston with a pop-up is a cheap and effective game changer, especially for a guy with a lathe.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, you're getting there lol. I had a barn sale last fall, I let some nice ones go to help fund the building. I just may need to let a few more go to help a bit more, as I'm nowhere near finished yet.
> The ported 440 was one I let go, she was a great saw, always did what she was asked to do. But the 462 is more practical as a work saw, lighter, better fuel economy, better antivibe, better filtration, and better ergonomics. I'd bet that because of the fuel economy and the captured bar nuts, that I can cut just as much with the 462 as the ported 440 in a day.
> Have you done a 268xp piston with a pop-up in a 50mm 372oe yet. I like them over a modded 51.4 setup. Add porting to the 51.4 and it would be back out ahead, but for a saw that performs way above a stock 372oe and is very easy to start (even with a decent timing advance), the 268xp piston with a pop-up is a cheap and effective game changer, especially for a guy with a lathe.



I hear you on the 440 vs newer saws...Iast year, my falling saw at work was one of my 044s with a BB top end. It was a good saw, but I had a really bad flare up of carpal tunnel and had to get a saw with spring AV. My newer Stihls are the 400 and the 500i, both are great saws and I'm really glad I purchased them. I actually own 2 044s...the BB I was running at work last year is now a ported hybrid. The other one has a different BB cylinder on it. The hybrid is a torque-monster saw...doesn't feel like an 044 when you run it...I did some stuff like a tapered piston/squish band on that one. The BB 044 is kinda "pipey" and really fun to run. My next thing I want to try is machining an 064 piston to fit in a hybrid. It should solve the free-porting issues that plague 044/046s and allow me to do a true domed piston, kinda like a dirt bike piston.

I really haven't messed with Huskies as much as I have Stihls. I de-stratoed the XT awhile back, so all the intake ports now flow fuel/air. Even with that, porting, and machine work, it's just not a "lively" saw. It runs a long bar really well for a 70cc saw, but I want something that responds quicker when limbing after the tree hits the ground. I think the lighter piston of the oe style should do the trick. The quad transfers are also an improvement on the XT transfers IMO. If I got room to do it, I'm going to see if I mill the piston into a domed piston. The pop-ups work good for bumping compression, but the domed pistons are the best for power IMO.

If I converted my XT into an OE saw last year, I probably would've never got the 400 or the 500i. My goal with this 462 is to pick up a bit of torque that the stock 462 lacks. 462s are hard, as they come stock with almost ported saw numbers.


----------



## Squareground3691

terryrichardson10 said:


> Child’s play for a stihl might be big wood for a husky tho lol


Pic ur poison Stihl boy. lol


----------



## tfp

MustangMike said:


> Ash usually does not have any strong smell at all. It is best known for having good strength with light weight and is commonly used for baseball bats and shovel handles. The grain in Ash almost resembles Oak, but it lighter in color.



Thanks, that looks like a cabin with some fine memories attached. This is definitely similar grain to oak but lighter in colour (not as yellow), and definitely not as dense / heavy. I have some torrefied ash as well which the grain looks the same on, but the wood is very dark brown (a result of the process).

I can't imagine the whole pallet of wood picking up the same smell if it was exposed to something, but stranger things have happened. Hopefully it wasn't treated with some kind of chemical before it could be imported. The wood is very old but I wouldn't say it's punky. It used to be flooring by the look of it, with tongue and groove on each side but I removed all that with my jointer.

Maybe i'm just not describing it right. I love the smells of different woods, my favourite so far is rosewood, and I can tell what any of the woods I have in my wood room are just by cutting / sanding / planing some and smelling it because i've worked with each species a lot.

I'll take some photos when I start working on the project more. It's a matching cornhole board with ash / mahogany / huon pine to one I made with other woods. It took so much work the first time around I've been dragging my feet on finishing the set.


----------



## 501Maico

Sierra_rider said:


> If I ever make it back east, I'll take you up on that offer... I think I'm finally figuring this porting thing out. I've got a round top 066 that I'm pretty proud of. My best work is probably on 044/440s, I found the key to make those rip.
> 
> I'm actually doing machine work on a 462 right now, I still need to figure out how to hold my flex shaft hand piece in the tool holder of my lathe, to get the "lip" that forms on 462 cylinders when you deck them. After this, I'm probably going nuts on the 500i... I'm going to try to fit a 660 piston in it.
> 
> View attachment 1029188



Where is the lip at? I made this long ago to hold a die grinder on my tool post. I think it was for internal grinding something. If I made it for my aluminum flex hand piece, I would have done a squeeze hold.


----------



## terryrichardson10

chipper1 said:


> I'm sure it was for that beast!
> I've had a few 661's, just couldn't justify keeping them around for the little I use a 36". I will say, while I like my huskys for the 50-70cc class saws(mainly handling, and color ), I like the smaller saws and the 661 over a 395 for tree work any day of the week. Husky had the 2 series, the 3 series and now the 5 series, the 394 was basically a 3.5 series with the dual port design and a front tensioner like the 2 series saws, and the 395 is a 2.75 series as they updated it to a quad port design, but it still has a front tensioner like a 2 series. I have yet to try huskys newest 592, maybe it will win me over, at least it's the right color orange .


I hear ya I don’t really have a brand I have makita 6100 I like running too


----------



## tfp

Ash(?) horizontal, a piece of oak in the middle for reference




CAD in action


----------



## djg james

Is that real? I've never seen one that small.


----------



## Sawdust Man

tfp said:


> Ash(?) horizontal, a piece of oak in the middle for reference
> View attachment 1029249
> 
> View attachment 1029250
> 
> CAD in action
> View attachment 1029251


Sure looks like ash to me.
Nice baby saw.....


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Pic ur poison Stihl boy. lol


Dang bro, anything with a side tensioner  .
I've had my fair share(maybe more lol) of 2 series saws, the 242, 254, and 268 are favorites. Only own a couple 242xp's now, great little saw, but that tensioner stops me from running it more, other one needs a carb kit.


terryrichardson10 said:


> I hear ya I don’t really have a brand I have makita 6100 I like running too


Never owned a 6100, they are strong runners for a 60cc saw. I have a makita 4300, and a ported 7900 and a couple 6421s for parts. Back before the great barn sale of 2021, I also had four 7910s, one ported, couple modded, and one bone stock. I really like the dolmar/makita 7900/7910, great handling saws.


----------



## MustangMike

That looks like Ash!


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Is that real? I've never seen one that small.


I tell people if mine was clean and had the bar cover on it, that you could put it in a garage sale with the kids stuff and noone would know its a real saw. 
They are crazy small, soon as I saw one I knew it wouldn't be long until I had one in the arsenal, thanks @Armbru84 .


----------



## MustangMike

My saw porter used a Husky 272 piston in my hybrid, runs very strong. The 272 piston is single ring, so it allows for wider ports.

It needed some machine work to the piston and runs a double gasket to make it work.

I believe the other advantage was the 272 piston was lighter than a 460 piston, which reduces vibrations.

They also sometimes do things to fool the hybrid into thinking it has more case capacity (like a 460) to improve torque. Otherwise (all things being equal) the smaller case capacity will add RPMs at the expense of lower end torque.

Lots of stuff to be considered when doing hybrids!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My saw porter used a Husky 272 piston in my hybrid, runs very strong. The 272 piston is single ring, so it allows for wider ports.
> 
> It needed some machine work to the piston and runs a double gasket to make it work.
> 
> I believe the other advantage was the 272 piston was lighter than a 460 piston, which reduces vibrations.
> 
> They also sometimes do things to fool the hybrid into thinking it has more case capacity (like a 460) to improve torque. Otherwise (all things being equal) the smaller case capacity will add RPMs at the expense of lower end torque.
> 
> Lots of stuff to be considered when doing hybrids!


Husky, making things better for hundreds of yrs .
Even if guys don't like their saws, I'd think most the "powder burners" in here can appreciate their heritage.
Look at that logo! 
Can't wait to get the sign face I have into a frame and backlit, just need the barn finished first.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Husky, making things better for hundreds of yrs .
> Even if guys don't like their saws, I'd think most the "powder burners" in here can appreciate their heritage.
> Look at that logo!
> Can't wait to get the sign face I have into a frame and backlit, just need the barn finished first.
> View attachment 1029273


Got my neon Husky Clock. lol


----------



## terryrichardson10

chipper1 said:


> Dang bro, anything with a side tensioner  .
> I've had my fair share(maybe more lol) of 2 series saws, the 242, 254, and 268 are favorites. Only own a couple 242xp's now, great little saw, but that tensioner stops me from running it more, other one needs a carb kit.
> 
> Never owned a 6100, they are strong runners for a 60cc saw. I have a makita 4300, and a ported 7900 and a couple 6421s for parts. Back before the great barn sale of 2021, I also had four 7910s, one ported, couple modded, and one bone stock. I really like the dolmar/makita 7900/7910, great handling saws.




6100 is a beast after you mod the muffle I like running my old homelite too


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Got my neon Husky Clock. lol


That's nice, is it pink lol.


terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1029282
> 
> 6100 is a beast after you mod the muffle I like running my old homelite too


Nice lineup.
Those 026's are relatively small for their power, that one looks real clean.
I had some pics with them side by side to the ms241, not a lot of difference in size.


----------



## Squareground3691

terryrichardson10 said:


> View attachment 1029282
> 
> 6100 is a beast after you mod the muffle I like running my old homelite





chipper1 said:


> That's nice, is it pink lol.
> 
> Nice lineup.
> Those 026's are relatively small for their power, that one looks real clean.
> I had some pics with them side by side to the ms241, not a lot of difference in size.


Funky Orange


----------



## Sierra_rider

First dusting of snow of the season. It's still snowing, but I don't think it's going to last that long.


----------



## djg james

I would have given you a 'Like", but I don't like snow.


----------



## MustangMike

Recent Stihl powerheads seem focused on providing excellent power to weight ratios. These include the most recent 261, 400, 462 and 500.

Many older Stihl saws were also known for this, including the 026/260, 036/360, 361, 10 mm 044 and the 064.

I'm glad to see this focus return after seemingly being abandoned for decades.

It is very nice to see this happen as I get older. Trust me when I tell you that you can efficiently operate a 13.2 lb 462 far longer than you can a 14.75 lb MS460.

The AV and clean filter technology on the 462 is also appreciated as I don't have to clean the air filter every time I use it. 

The new lineup pretty much covers all the bases and reduces the need to find old saws that you can bring back to life!

Some other makes may be very competitive by powerhead size, but few are as competitive by powerhead weight.


----------



## MustangMike

I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday and learned they are closing on Friday.

Not that they were great, but they were close (only about 5 miles away). I'll now have to travel about 15-20 miles to get parts.

The owner just decided that in this economic environment, in NY, he is just better off closing the doors, retiring, and moving West.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday and learned they are closing on Friday.
> 
> Not that they were great, but they were close (only about 5 miles away). I'll now have to travel about 15-20 miles to get parts.
> 
> The owner just decided that in this economic environment, in NY, he is just better off closing the doors, retiring, and moving West.


That sucks Mike. Were you able to get any deals on stuff?


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Recent Stihl powerheads seem focused on providing excellent power to weight ratios. These include the most recent 261, 400, 462 and 500.
> 
> Many older Stihl saws were also known for this, including the 026/260, 036/360, 361, 10 mm 044 and the 064.
> 
> I'm glad to see this focus return after seemingly being abandoned for decades.
> 
> It is very nice to see this happen as I get older. Trust me when I tell you that you can efficiently operate a 13.2 lb 462 far longer than you can a 14.75 lb MS460.
> 
> The AV and clean filter technology on the 462 is also appreciated as I don't have to clean the air filter every time I use it.
> 
> The new lineup pretty much covers all the bases and reduces the need to find old saws that you can bring back to life!
> 
> Some other makes may be very competitive by powerhead size, but few are as competitive by powerhead weight.


That's why I like them for a fire saw. The air filtration is awesome in that application. Also the power/weight is a huge deal. You carry one saw that's powerful enough to be a falling saw, yet light enough to brush/cut line with.


----------



## Sierra_rider

501Maico said:


> Where is the lip at? I made this long ago to hold a die grinder on my tool post. I think it was for internal grinding something. If I made it for my aluminum flex hand piece, I would have done a squeeze hold.


That's a good idea. Not exactly "precision" but I rigged something similar with scrap metal and some hose clamps . The cylinder has a skirt that comes down on the intake side of the cylinder, when you deck it on a lathe, that lip forms on the exhaust side of the cylinder base. I leave the cylinder on the lathe and then machine that lip off with a burr on my handpiece by turning the cylinder by hand.


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> First dusting of snow of the season. It's still snowing, but I don't think it's going to last that long.
> View attachment 1029300


November 2nd and it’s 70 degrees here .


----------



## Sierra_rider

SS396driver said:


> November 2nd and it’s 70 degrees here .


It's up to 33 degrees here lol.


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> November 2nd and it’s 70 degrees here .


71 here in Minnesota. Calendar must be wrong.


----------



## SS396driver

WoodAbuser said:


> 71 here in Minnesota. Calendar must be wrong.


Suppose to be 73 on Saturday . I’ll take it no wood stove for a while


----------



## SS396driver

Perfect day to paint . Had to redo the passenger fender. Was a tad to cold when I did it the first time and got some distortion in the metallic. I didn’t paint them outside but the sun makes a great infrared heat lamp


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

SS396driver said:


> Perfect day to paint . Had to redo the passenger fender. Was a tad to cold when I did it the first time and got some distortion in the metallic. I didn’t paint them outside but the sun makes a great infrared heat lamp View attachment 1029355
> View attachment 1029356
> View attachment 1029357


That’s nice work. I’m hauling the heads from our suburban up to Fairbanks today for flattening before I put it back together.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> November 2nd and it’s 70 degrees here .


67° and sunny here. I took a woods walk this afternoon and was way over dressed with 10" boots, jeans, tee shirt, and flannel shirt. The woods look terrible... the ice storm, heavy rains, EAB, and HWA have done a LOT of damage!


----------



## North by Northwest

singinwoodwackr said:


> Yup


Nice brother !


----------



## svk

76 in MN a short time ago!!


----------



## turnkey4099

MustangMike said:


> I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday and learned they are closing on Friday.
> 
> Not that they were great, but they were close (only about 5 miles away). I'll now have to travel about 15-20 miles to get parts.
> 
> The owner just decided that in this economic environment, in NY, he is just better off closing the doors, retiring, and moving West.



My nearest real Stihl dealer is a 60 mile round trip. Nearest place _selling_ stihls is 1/4 mile down the road. Don't go there for service. Only reliable one is now 120- round trip. The 60 mile died at the onset of Covid. The good guys left and retired types moved in. Nowhere near as knowledgiable as the prior crew.


----------



## turnkey4099

WoodAbuser said:


> 71 here in Minnesota. Calendar must be wrong.



I had 34 this morning and a white ground. Had a trip to make and the highway at 7:30am was two bare tracks bordered by white slush. Saw perhaps up to 2" in spots.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday and learned they are closing on Friday.
> 
> Not that they were great, but they were close (only about 5 miles away). I'll now have to travel about 15-20 miles to get parts.
> 
> The owner just decided that in this economic environment, in NY, he is just better off closing the doors, retiring, and moving West.


Bummer... I've heard that story from other business owners in my area. I'm fortunate in that I'm a mile from my Stihl dealer and .7 miles from non-ethanol gasoline. The dealer has been able to get me any parts I needed. Fortunately I didn't need anything impacted by COVID delays. I do the labor myself so that isn't an issue.


----------



## tfp

Thanks everyone for the wood ID help. If you think that saw is small watch someone pull it apart and pull out the jug! It's tiny! Anyway, i'm taking down two trees using it this weekend and it's my payment for the job. I'm hoping to be able to mount it to a quadbike for trail maintenance in the future.


----------



## Lionsfan

Stopped at the hardware store in Colby, Wi. yesterday to pick up a new handle for my push broom. Store probably has one of the largest displays of Milwaukee tools I've ever seen, and a very good Stihl inventory, including a 400, a 462 and a 500i. I picked up my broom handle and a couple other odd items I needed, but didn't come home with any new saws or any new power tools!


----------



## LondonNeil

I'd love to come to a GTG with you guys and try your saws. B of want to bring mine even though they're stock, just because they are mine. Don't think I'd get permission from the family though tbf


----------



## Sierra_rider

The view from the shop window, yep still cold outside:


----------



## Sierra_rider

With the cold temperatures today, I stayed indoors. I got the 462 done today...I was worried that I was going to make a saw that ran like a stock one, but was just harder to start. Nope, it's actually a pretty good runner. I picked up that "grunt" that the stock 462 lacks.


----------



## MustangMike

I love the tabletop, looks like a lot of mine! I always leave some of the saw marks in them!

Like this table and bench I made for my daughter (Chestnut Oak). The table has an epoxy flood coat, the bench just a seal coat.


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday and learned they are closing on Friday.
> 
> Not that they were great, but they were close (only about 5 miles away). I'll now have to travel about 15-20 miles to get parts.
> 
> The owner just decided that in this economic environment, in NY, he is just better off closing the doors, retiring, and moving West.


I went in there because I broke an earpiece on my helmet. They did not have any helmet parts, saws or lawn mowers left in stock!

I did pick up a new helmet that was listed for $65 for $50 cash! Then, ordered new earmuffs on-line. They are not Stihl, but they came in today, and required some modifications and persuasion from my fixer (and a vice) to work! The finished product feels good, so now I have an extra helmet!


----------



## MustangMike

I actually tinkered with a saw today for the first time in a long time. It is a MS460 with an 046 D jug that I gave to my grandnephew a few years ago. He abused it, it stopped running and got striped a bit, but his brother took it and wants me to get it running again.

I replaced the recoil and had pulled the plug and replaced it with a new one (after it dried out), and I got it running again, but you need to use the decompressor.

It ran good (big relief!). I need to rebuild the carb (and I found a kit in my inventory). It is obviously leaking fuel into the case after you shut it down. That is usually a problem with the fuel valve and causes hydraulic lockup (which is why the recoil was ruined). I think this is the third or fourth time I've seen a saw with this problem.


----------



## JimR

cantoo said:


> I hear you guys have been running out of firewood and have had to resort to talking about guns. I decided I better get some pictures for you guys. Got the processor set up to do some splits. Most of this pile is from my homemade 36" stroke splitter, the smaller pile on the left is from about 5 hours on the processor just so that my wife doesn't sell it on me. Still buying a few things at sales now and again too. Someone borrowed my new to me equipment trailer a few months ago so been on the lookout for another one. I only got to use it 3 times. Sawmill has been sitting idle since last summer, not even gonna fire it up this year.


Nice setup with the processor. At my age too much money for how much I would use it. Somebody stole your trailer?


----------



## JimR

Who makes the best lightweight 24 inch 3/8 .058 large mount Husqvarna bar? The reason I want an .058 groove is because I have 6 brand new square toothed chisel chains that size.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> November 2nd and it’s 70 degrees here .


Here too in Mass today.


----------



## cantoo

Yeah the processor is worth some money. I only use it for firewood that I sell and I don't really sell alot. I bought it at an auction and it needed some work so wasn't too bad of a deal. I can actually split faster with my orange splitter but it's pretty easy to just sit down and pull levers on the processor. I have a lot of trailers and left this one at a jobsite for 5 weeks. I had it parked in a bush at a customers site and had some equipment in front of it, you could hardly see it from the road. I was in a rush one night and moved the bucket from in front of the trailer and never put it back. The trailer was gone the next morning when I went to pick it up. We figured that someone local was watching it and waiting for the right time to take it. Cops pretty much did nothing.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> Who makes the best lightweight 24 inch 3/8 .058 large mount Husqvarna bar? The reason I want an .058 groove is because I have 6 brand new square toothed chisel chains that size.


Not sure what the best means to you, lightest, wears the longest, doesn't bend easily, or some combination of those traits. 
In .058 your much more limited as that's primarily a jonsered/husky thing, but there are some nice aftermarket bars out there to. I've heard the guys like the new husky lightweight bars, but I've never had one. I'm still running one of the early 058x72dl lightweight husky bars when I run 058 or the standard Jonsered labeled Oregon 84dl bars if I'm using a 24. If you want a standard weight bar, I have one with light use and may have a brand new one as well that I could sell for a lot cheaper than the lightweight ones. 
You can run any of the 3003 stihl mount bars with an adapter plate and every now and then I see an aftermarket bar in 3003 that take 058 chain, usually you can get them a bit cheaper.
If you find a lightweight one you want, don't wait around, they've been much harder to come by in the last yr.
Are your chains a factory grind, or did someone grind them for you.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Waiting on parts for my Jonsered 625 build, so I decided to work on another project in the mean time.

I've got a really clean older model Poulan wildthing that someone over tightened the bar nuts on and cracked the case. I tried selling it cheap the way it is with no takers, so I'm gonna do something with it.

Few years ago I had a fellow bring me a couple junk saws, in in that batch was about half of a red craftsman the same age as the Poulan. I've almost thrown it out several times but haven't because the piston looks decent and figured it might have some good parts.

I started stripping it down today to get the tank and chassis freed up to put on the poulan. Someone go their moneys worth from this saw, I've never seen a saw so packed full of sawdust and everything else as this one was. The photos are after I gave it a few good solid raps on the bench and knocked out a good pile of crud.


----------



## Sierra_rider

JimR said:


> Who makes the best lightweight 24 inch 3/8 .058 large mount Husqvarna bar? The reason I want an .058 groove is because I have 6 brand new square toothed chisel chains that size.


I dunno about the .058 gauge...does Sugihara make a lightweight in that gauge? I've got a Sugi lightweight 28" on my 372, but it's in .050 gauge. That's a really nice looking bar. Almost jewel like finish, I almost felt bad the first time I cut with it.

I'm pretty sure the Stihl bars only come in .050 and .063, but the Stihl lightweights are my favorite lightweight bars. If I had a bunch of other Huskies, I'd probably just run Stihl lightweights with the adapter. I keep an adapter in my saw tote just in case I wanted to run a larger lightweight than the Sugi on my Husky.

Here's my Sugi when it was new:


----------



## Sierra_rider

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Waiting on parts for my Jonsered 625 build, so I decided to work on another project in the mean time.
> 
> I've got a really clean older model Poulan wildthing that someone over tightened the bar nuts on and cracked the case. I tried selling it cheap the way it is with no takers, so I'm gonna do something with it.
> 
> Few years ago I had a fellow bring me a couple junk saws, in in that batch was about half of a red craftsman the same age as the Poulan. I've almost thrown it out several times but haven't because the piston looks decent and figured it might have some good parts.
> 
> I started stripping it down today to get the tank and chassis freed up to put on the poulan. Someone go their moneys worth from this saw, I've never seen a saw so packed full of sawdust and everything else as this one was. The photos are after I gave it a few good solid raps on the bench and knocked out a good pile of crud.
> 
> View attachment 1029464
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029465
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029466
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029467



Damn...I guess they didn't believe in periodically cleaning their saws? My saws are often the brunt of jokes about how clean I keep them, but I try to keep all my tools looking nice.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sierra_rider said:


> Damn...I guess they didn't believe in periodically cleaning their saws? My saws are often the brunt of jokes about how clean I keep them, but I try to keep all my tools looking nice.


I couldn't believe how bad it was. Ive worked on other high hour saws and have never seen anything close to this. Every bit of the saw was packed solid.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I like the Tsumura bars, and its quite common to see them in .058". Usually they are my go to bar unless I find a really good deal on something else.


----------



## Sierra_rider

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I couldn't believe how bad it was. Ive worked on other high hour saws and have never seen anything close to this. Every bit of the saw was packed solid.


I built a 064 awhile back that was kinda the same story. I've never worked on a saw that greasy/dirty before. I typically don't use pressure washers on saws, but I did on that 064. It was quite literally 30+ years of a dirt/saw dust/oil amalgamation all over the saw...I let it marinate in engine degreaser. 

There was just all sorts of wrong with that saw...it had a 660 recoil starter that would only sometimes engage the flywheel. Also had a chain brake handle that was for a half wrap model, so it didn't work on this wrap-handled saw...they had the brake flag tied to the saw handle. It had the wrong coil too, that saw was just a box full of fun.


----------



## SimonHS

JimR said:


> Who makes the best lightweight 24 inch 3/8 .058 large mount Husqvarna bar? The reason I want an .058 groove is because I have 6 brand new square toothed chisel chains that size.



A couple of options. The Husqvarna link defaults to the UK site for me. Hope it works in the US?









Husqvarna X-TOUGH LIGHT 3/8" 1.5mm/.058" RSN LM


Husqvarna X-Tough Light RSN bars are lightweight, easy to manoeuvre, yet durable bars, designed for tough conditions and for long working days. The RSN mount




www.husqvarna.com













Chainsaw Bar GB ProTop Titanium 24" 3/8 .058 HV Husqvarna Mount


GB Titanium ProTop "HV Mount" GB Pro-Top titanium is a durable replaceable sprocket nose bar designed and built for demanding professional users. GB Protop HV mount is ideally suited for high-speed / high-powered large "HUSQVARNA CHAINSAWS" where light weight and extreme durability are required.




www.whitesforestry.com


----------



## Squareground3691

Cannon Duralight not sure about .058 thoe are premium bars but tough to get right now .


----------



## Vt4ster

GB pro Ti good choice


----------



## chipper1

Vt4ster said:


> GB pro Ti good choice


But is it lightweight. 
I like the GB I have, and older frostbite, but it's anything but light.


----------



## JimR

I kn


SimonHS said:


> A couple of options. The Husqvarna link defaults to the UK site for me. Hope it works in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husqvarna X-TOUGH LIGHT 3/8" 1.5mm/.058" RSN LM
> 
> 
> Husqvarna X-Tough Light RSN bars are lightweight, easy to manoeuvre, yet durable bars, designed for tough conditions and for long working days. The RSN mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.husqvarna.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chainsaw Bar GB ProTop Titanium 24" 3/8 .058 HV Husqvarna Mount
> 
> 
> GB Titanium ProTop "HV Mount" GB Pro-Top titanium is a durable replaceable sprocket nose bar designed and built for demanding professional users. GB Protop HV mount is ideally suited for high-speed / high-powered large "HUSQVARNA CHAINSAWS" where light weight and extreme durability are required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitesforestry.com


Thanks for the info. I'll check them out.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I like the Tsumura bars, and its quite common to see them in .058". Usually they are my go to bar unless I find a really good deal on something else.


I didnt see the 24" lightweight listed in a .058. They make a .050.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what the best means to you, lightest, wears the longest, doesn't bend easily, or some combination of those traits.
> In .058 your much more limited as that's primarily a jonsered/husky thing, but there are some nice aftermarket bars out there to. I've heard the guys like the new husky lightweight bars, but I've never had one. I'm still running one of the early 058x72dl lightweight husky bars when I run 058 or the standard Jonsered labeled Oregon 84dl bars if I'm using a 24. If you want a standard weight bar, I have one with light use and may have a brand new one as well that I could sell for a lot cheaper than the lightweight ones.
> You can run any of the 3003 stihl mount bars with an adapter plate and every now and then I see an aftermarket bar in 3003 that take 058 chain, usually you can get them a bit cheaper.
> If you find a lightweight one you want, don't wait around, they've been much harder to come by in the last yr.
> Are your chains a factory grind, or did someone grind them for you.


I'm looking for a lightweight bar. Not too concerned about bend or wear life of it. I just want to lighten up my 372xp a little bit. All my spare chains are new factory grind. My present bar is not worn out.


----------



## Squareground3691

https://www.amazon.com/Tsmura-Bar-Light-Sprocket-Tip/dp/B084SNC4XH/ref=asc_df_B084SNC4XH/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=507895743241&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2504479851028268299&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003417&hvtargid=pla-1224935640436&psc=1




JimR said:


> I'm looking for a lightweight bar. Not too concerned about bend or wear life of it. I just want to lighten up my 372xp a little bit. All my spare chains are new factory grind. My present bar is not worn out.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I didnt see the 24" lightweight listed in a .058. They make a .050.


Great deal on a couple chains and a standard bar.








24" Husqvarna Replacement ht388 Chain Saw Bar, 3/8,058 84DL 1 bar 2 chains | eBay


24" Chainsaw Professional Forestry Pro Bar and. 2 Husqvarna c85-084 chains. Fits Husqvarna Models: L Series: 61, 62, 65, 66, 70, 77; 181, 185, 266, 268, 272, 281, 285, 288, 288XP, 298, 365, 371, 372, 372XP, 380, 385XP, 390XP, 394, 394XP, 395, 395XP, 480, 562XP, 562XPG, 570, 572, 575XP, 576XP...



www.ebay.com




In Canada, but ships to US from what I see on my end.








TSUMURA 24 058 LIGHTWEIGHT LIGHT CHAINSAW BAR FITS HUSQVARNA 572 372 385 390 562 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TSUMURA 24 058 LIGHTWEIGHT LIGHT CHAINSAW BAR FITS HUSQVARNA 572 372 385 390 562 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Tsmura-Bar-Light-Sprocket-Tip/dp/B084SNC4XH/ref=asc_df_B084SNC4XH/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=507895743241&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2504479851028268299&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003417&hvtargid=pla-1224935640436&psc=1


That showed up as the 28, here's the 24.


https://www.amazon.com/Tsmura-Bar-Light-Sprocket-Tip/dp/B084RW34Q4/ref=asc_df_B084SNC4XH/?tag=forumyield-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=507895743241&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2504479851028268299&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003417&hvtargid=pla-1224935640436&th=1


----------



## Squareground3691

Tsumura Light bars are high quality bars have a few of them .


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Great deal on a couple chains and a standard bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24" Husqvarna Replacement ht388 Chain Saw Bar, 3/8,058 84DL 1 bar 2 chains | eBay
> 
> 
> 24" Chainsaw Professional Forestry Pro Bar and. 2 Husqvarna c85-084 chains. Fits Husqvarna Models: L Series: 61, 62, 65, 66, 70, 77; 181, 185, 266, 268, 272, 281, 285, 288, 288XP, 298, 365, 371, 372, 372XP, 380, 385XP, 390XP, 394, 394XP, 395, 395XP, 480, 562XP, 562XPG, 570, 572, 575XP, 576XP...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada, but ships to US from what I see on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSUMURA 24 058 LIGHTWEIGHT LIGHT CHAINSAW BAR FITS HUSQVARNA 572 372 385 390 562 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TSUMURA 24 058 LIGHTWEIGHT LIGHT CHAINSAW BAR FITS HUSQVARNA 572 372 385 390 562 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I see plenty of deals on the stock bar and 2 chains here in the US. I couldn't find a listing on the Tsumara in .058. Now I know that they make it. That one here lists for $109 free shipping here. I'll just have to find one. I'm in no hurry right now. I have some bigger Ash to drop once the ground freezes. I'm dropping them on my lawn. I don't want to rip it up with my tractor removing them.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> I see plenty of deals on the stock bar and 2 chains here in the US. I couldn't find a listing on the Tsumara in .058. Now I know that they make it. That one here lists for $109 free shipping here. I'll just have to find one. I'm in no hurry right now. I have some bigger Ash to drop once the ground freezes. I'm dropping them on my lawn. I don't want to rip it up with my tractor removing them.


Unfortunately supplies are pretty limited now with suppliers waiting in manufacturers to get the materials to actually make the bars .


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Tsumura Light bars are high quality bars have a few of them .


Me too, Like them a lot.
The stihl lightweight bars are very nice, but .
I also like to use the standard 20 and 24" "e" bars as they are way cheaper and nice and light in the tip, but no .058 for this specific application.


JimR said:


> I see plenty of deals on the stock bar and 2 chains here in the US. I couldn't find a listing on the Tsumara in .058. Now I know that they make it. That one here lists for $109 free shipping here.* I'll just have to find one*.* I'm in no hurry right now. *I have some bigger Ash to drop once the ground freezes. I'm dropping them on my lawn. I don't want to rip it up with my tractor removing them.


If it were me, I wouldn't wait! Edit, but you could always use the standard weight bar.
The link for the one on amazon is one of about 10 I saw listed in the states and the lowest price, not that that's all that matters to me .
​


----------



## WoodAbuser

I have 3 Tsumara bars. I love them and wish I had more. They have been very hard to get over the last couple years. I was able to get 2 before they got scarce and one used but almost like new from a member on another forum.


----------



## MustangMike

I have 2 Sugi Lightweight bars, one in 20" .050 and one in 28" .063.

They are very tough. However, the 20" bar is very light for a 20" bar, but the 28" bar is not even close to as light as the Stihl lightweight bars of that length.

I used to love the Stihl 24" E bars as they were light, tough and inexpensive (and the 24" had the yellow [wider] tip). However, they are no longer made. I do have 2 of them.


----------



## MustangMike

Tips for wood millers:

When you mill wide pieces of wood like I did for the table and bench I made for my daughter, the boards want to cup along the centerline as they dry. The bench is one piece wide, the table is two pieces wide.

To make the finished product flat, I use the circular saw to cut 3/4 of the way through the board (along the centerline), then I glue it, clamp it (to make it flat) and screw it (to keep it in place). It is a lot of work, but it works, and you can't see it on the top surface, which retains the look of a continuous piece of wood. The deck screws are about 4" apart in opposite directions.

I use Loctite PL Premium for the glue, countersink the 2" deck screws in both directions using drill bits (I don't have the special tool for doing this) and use 4' Husky clamps from HD to make things straight.

You would have to do a tremendous amount of planning if you do not do this, and your boards would no longer be uniform thickness.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Not sure what the best means to you, lightest, wears the longest, doesn't bend easily, or some combination of those traits.
> In .058 your much more limited as that's primarily a jonsered/husky thing, but there are some nice aftermarket bars out there to. I've heard the guys like the new husky lightweight bars, but I've never had one.


 It's my understanding that Sugi makes the lightweight bars for Husqvarna, so maybe you have had one? lol.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Tips for wood millers:
> 
> When you mill wide pieces of wood like I did for the table and bench I made for my daughter, the boards want to cup along the centerline as they dry. The bench is one piece wide, the table is two pieces wide.
> 
> To make the finished product flat, I use the circular saw to cut 3/4 of the way through the board (along the centerline), then I glue it, clamp it (to make it flat) and screw it (to keep it in place). It is a lot of work, but it works, and you can't see it on the top surface, which retains the look of a continuous piece of wood. The deck screws are about 4" apart in opposite directions.
> 
> I use Loctite PL Premium for the glue, countersink the 2" deck screws in both directions using drill bits (I don't have the special tool for doing this) and use 4' Husky clamps from HD to make things straight.
> 
> You would have to do a tremendous amount of planning if you do not do this, and your boards would no longer be uniform thickness.


 OR, you could select boards from a different place in the tree and DRY THEM PROPERLY, and you won't have the problem in the first place. lol

SR


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sawyer Rob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that Sugi makes the lightweight bars for Husqvarna, so maybe you have had one? lol.
> 
> SR
> 
> 
> 
> They’re actually not very light at all . Compared to others in the category. Sugi is the maker.
Click to expand...


----------



## MustangMike

Sawyer Rob said:


> OR, you could select boards from a different place in the tree and DRY THEM PROPERLY, and you won't have the problem in the first place. lol
> 
> SR


I'm sure there are a lot of factors including the type of wood, the width of the wood, and the width of the log.

I mostly work with Oak and try to make my boards as wide as possible. They are dried outside for two years (I don't have enough inside space to do it) and are properly stacked and stickered. I'm sure if I ripped the boards along the center (making narrower boards) this would not be a problem, but it is not what I choose to do. When I ripped boards in half to make two sides for my gun cabinets both sides remain flat. (Making a 24" wide board into two 12" wide boards).

The boards will be flat in the stack, but when you pull them out to use them, they will cup. My method of flattening them has worked well. If I mill "half round" pieces for benches, I do not have this problem, but wider boards closer to the center always do.

I love the way my daughter's bench looks. It is about 2' wide, one piece, with live edge on both sides. The bottom may not look pretty, but no one sees it, and the top is gorgeous!


----------



## Sierra_rider

It snowed another few inches overnight, I guess I'm not climbing trees today.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of factors including the type of wood, the width of the wood, and the width of the log.
> 
> I mostly work with Oak and try to make my boards as wide as possible. They are dried outside for two years (I don't have enough inside space to do it) and are properly stacked and stickered. I'm sure if I ripped the boards along the center (making narrower boards) this would not be a problem, but it is not what I choose to do. When I ripped boards in half to make two sides for my gun cabinets both sides remain flat. (Making a 24" wide board into two 12" wide boards).
> 
> The boards will be flat in the stack, but when you pull them out to use them, they will cup. My method of flattening them has worked well. If I mill "half round" pieces for benches, I do not have this problem, but wider boards closer to the center always do.
> 
> I love the way my daughter's bench looks. It is about 2' wide, one piece, with live edge on both sides. The bottom may not look pretty, but no one sees it, and the top is gorgeous!


 When I said "properly dry them", that includes stickering them "inside" for a time too, not just bring them in and let them cup as they lose even more moisture. That's a very important step.

I'm a retired custom furniture/cabinet maker that used a LOT of air-dried lumber, it didn't take long to learn how to properly handle lumber, if you want it to stay flat when used inside.

Wood never stops moving, no matter what you do to try and stop it, but there are ways to minimize its movement.

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's my understanding that Sugi makes the lightweight bars for Husqvarna, so maybe you have had one? lol.
> 
> SR


Not sure who made the ones in the past, but there's always a chance. Who knows, I may have one down there I wasn't aware of too lol. 
I do have a very odd older husky labeled Oregon lightweight bar, it's a 93dl by 
063. I think it was an error, I got a steal of a deal on two of them from a guy I met on Craigslist about two weeks after I tried to buy some on ebay myself. He and I are still good friends. He does a lot of chainsaw milling, he has a bunch of 120cc saws and some very large bars. He had a set of long aluminum tubes and a couple pieces of scaffolding that had tabs welded on every 3", he would set the log in place and level it up, then set the tubes onto the scaffolding. Cool setup.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JimR said:


> I didnt see the 24" lightweight listed in a .058. They make a .050.











24" TsuMura LIGHT WEIGHT Guide Bar 3/8-058-84DL Makita Husqvarna Jons 248RNDD009 | eBay


Replaces Oregon guide bar number 248RNDD009. This is a new 24" TsuMura. Makita : DCS 6400,DCS6401, DCS 6420, DCS 6421,DCS6800, DCS7300, DCS7301, DCS 7900, DCS7901, DCS9000, DCS9010FL. Husqvarna : 1100 CD, 160, 162, 181, 185, 2100 CD, 2101, 266 XP, 268, 272 XP, 281, 285, 288 XP, 298, 3120 XP, 362...



www.ebay.com


----------



## MustangMike

Good to know. I know the basics and learn the rest as I go along. Often just try to come up with ways to resolve problems on my own.

The benefit of a site like this is learning from others.

I presume when you bring it inside it needs to have weight or straps on it. I will try that in the future, but my inside space is limited.

I tried stabilizing tabletops by screwing and gluing them to cross pieces, but they cupped anyway ... very frustrating. I had to pull some of them apart and re-do them, but after that they were OK.


----------



## svk

It was still in the high 50's overnight and beautiful this morning. We are now in for some rain for the next 12 or so hours.

I took the day off tomorrow to get deer stands ready. Not a lot of work but by the time I get through it all, the kids will be done with school.


----------



## MustangMike

Rebuilt the carb on the MS460 today and it is running fine!

The gasket that controls the lever in the Cross gasket kit had to be installed upside down as compared to the one that was in there ... they were manufactured differently, but it works so I don't care! (There is metal in the center of both sides, but one is upside down from the other. Does not look like it should make any difference).


----------



## farmer steve

A little ash scrounge today. I knew this tree was dead when I saw it in late spring but never got to it. Ma nature must have dropped it this summer in one of our thunder storms. Only punky the first 2 rounds.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of factors including the type of wood, the width of the wood, and the width of the log.
> 
> I mostly work with Oak and try to make my boards as wide as possible. They are dried outside for two years (I don't have enough inside space to do it) and are properly stacked and stickered. I'm sure if I ripped the boards along the center (making narrower boards) this would not be a problem, but it is not what I choose to do. When I ripped boards in half to make two sides for my gun cabinets both sides remain flat. (Making a 24" wide board into two 12" wide boards).
> 
> The boards will be flat in the stack, but when you pull them out to use them, they will cup. My method of flattening them has worked well. If I mill "half round" pieces for benches, I do not have this problem, but wider boards closer to the center always do.
> 
> I love the way my daughter's bench looks. It is about 2' wide, one piece, with live edge on both sides. The bottom may not look pretty, but no one sees it, and the top is gorgeous!


Definitely a sharp looking table!!


----------



## svk

Deer opener for us on Saturday. I need to repair a few deerstands yet and cut some balsam boughs that like to obscure my vision. Otherwise we are ready to go besides hauling heaters to the stands we will be using.


----------



## MustangMike

Best of luck Steve, our crossbow opens on Sat, rifle on the 19th.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Good to know. I know the basics and learn the rest as I go along. Often just try to come up with ways to resolve problems on my own.
> 
> The benefit of a site like this is learning from others.
> 
> I presume when you bring it inside it needs to have weight or straps on it. I will try that in the future, but my inside space is limited.
> 
> I tried stabilizing tabletops by screwing and gluing them to cross pieces, but they cupped anyway ... very frustrating. I had to pull some of them apart and re-do them, but after that they were OK.


 You are only going to get the moisture down to about 19% outside, it has to be 8% or lower to live indoors. Something really wide needs to be "stickered" indoors for about a month, with weight on top of it and NOT anywhere near a woodstove!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today was another sunny 70's day, and I decided to run the BSM. Remember this "big ugly" cherry? (the very top log)







I milled it today, once I got the slabs off it, I made several cuts at 5/4,






and this is what the average board inside looked like,






It's better than I thought they would look! lol

Anyway, went out to one of my food plots, and this wasn't there yesterday!






It's only about 50 yards from my deer blind.

SR


----------



## GeeVee

tfp said:


> Ash(?) horizontal, a piece of oak in the middle for reference
> View attachment 1029249
> 
> View attachment 1029250
> 
> CAD in action
> View attachment 1029251


MUST KNOW WHAT THAT SAW IS, MUST HAVE
PLEASE TELL.


----------



## tfp

GeeVee said:


> MUST KNOW WHAT THAT SAW IS, MUST HAVE
> PLEASE TELL.


Echo 2511 TES, 12 inch 3/8 lp bar, will probably end up 10 inch 1/4 bar


----------



## cantoo

GeeVee said:


> MUST KNOW WHAT THAT SAW IS, MUST HAVE
> PLEASE TELL.












CS-2511TES C, Top Handle Chain Saw – ECHO | ECHO


The ECHO CS-2511TES top handle petrol chain saw has the best power to weight ratio on the market and is widely considered as the best top handle petrol chain saw available.




www.echotools.com


----------



## GeeVee

tfp said:


> Echo 2511 TES, 12 inch 3/8 lp bar, will probably end up 10 inch 1/4 bar


Does this saw make my butt look fat? (its a line from an old jeans commercial) 

Must be an optical illusion but it just looks SO tiny. Kind of like you can make your fish look bigger if you hold it way away from your body, and closer to the camera lens. Thanks. 

Not small enough. I have the Milwaukee Hatchet and its a great tool, I use it alot, and it does exactly what I want, but to get a six or eight inch GAS saw, would be fun..... BAR, not cubic inches, you guys.....


----------



## GrizG

Sawyer Rob said:


> When I said "properly dry them", that includes stickering them "inside" for a time too, not just bring them in and let them cup as they lose even more moisture. That's a very important step.
> 
> I'm a retired custom furniture/cabinet maker that used a LOT of air-dried lumber, it didn't take long to learn how to properly handle lumber, if you want it to stay flat when used inside.
> 
> Wood never stops moving, no matter what you do to try and stop it, but there are ways to minimize its movement.
> 
> SR


Unless I have nice straight grained or quarter sawn boards I find that I need to cut the stock to a bit oversize on all three dimensions needed for the project and dry it some more. The last project I did starting with walnut slabs, for example, did not play nice at all... Every milling operation resulted in the wood changing shape and I had to let it normalize again before the next step. This was because it was crotch wood that was full of tension. In the end it turned out great but it fought me all the way to the end!


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's my understanding that Sugi makes the lightweight bars for Husqvarna, so maybe you have had one? lol.
> 
> SR


Pretty sure tsumura not Sugi makes the new husqy bars. 

On the bar subject. Look for a laser lite bar, another tsumura made brand bar. I have 2 of them and one sugi bar. Both brands have been great. The stihl light weight is lighter, but trying to find them in stock is hard then you need to rob a bank to pay for them.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> 24" TsuMura LIGHT WEIGHT Guide Bar 3/8-058-84DL Makita Husqvarna Jons 248RNDD009 | eBay
> 
> 
> Replaces Oregon guide bar number 248RNDD009. This is a new 24" TsuMura. Makita : DCS 6400,DCS6401, DCS 6420, DCS 6421,DCS6800, DCS7300, DCS7301, DCS 7900, DCS7901, DCS9000, DCS9010FL. Husqvarna : 1100 CD, 160, 162, 181, 185, 2100 CD, 2101, 266 XP, 268, 272 XP, 281, 285, 288 XP, 298, 3120 XP, 362...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I'll have to check the part number to see if it fits the Husqvarna 372xp. I just checked and it does fit the Husqvarna. Thanks, problem solved.


----------



## bob kern

If I plan to scrounge some wood with it soon I think I can ask this!! 
Finishing an 025 Stihl but it has no bar,chain or clutch drum. 
Anyone have a lot of time on one of these little buggers and have figured out the best combo??
No safety chains of course.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> It was still in the high 50's overnight and beautiful this morning.



Wow! Our mountain place was in the low to upper 30’s overnight on our ten day trip that ended Tuesday, but is supposed to be 24° tonight, then mid 30’s for three days and back to 29°. What’s going on here, Minnesota is supposed to be colder than us.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> If I plan to scrounge some wood with it soon I think I can ask this!!
> Finishing an 025 Stihl but it has no bar,chain or clutch drum.
> Anyone have a lot of time on one of these little buggers and have figured out the best combo??
> No safety chains of course.


Depends on your cutting style and what you like to run for chain.
On a saw that size I think picco is the best option myself, probably 14-16". The picco chain normally in stock has anti-vibe links, I run them all the time and have no problem boring with them and they cut just as fast as the ones without them to me. The picco chain runs very smooth in the cut(little grabby when new) and is real nice for smaller branches. 
Make sure to give it a muffler mod .


----------



## Sierra_rider

GeeVee said:


> Does this saw make my butt look fat? (its a line from an old jeans commercial)
> 
> Must be an optical illusion but it just looks SO tiny. Kind of like you can make your fish look bigger if you hold it way away from your body, and closer to the camera lens. Thanks.
> 
> Not small enough. I have the Milwaukee Hatchet and its a great tool, I use it alot, and it does exactly what I want, but to get a six or eight inch GAS saw, would be fun..... BAR, not cubic inches, you guys.....


It _is _that small...comparison picture of mine next to my 201tcm:






They hop up nicely too:


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> It _is _that small.



What length bar?


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> What length bar?


16" narrow kerf 3/8 picco.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> 16" narrow kerf 3/8 picco.



Funny they recommend a longer bar on that than they do on the Echo 271T, it’s 12” only.


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny they recommend a longer bar on that than they do on the Echo 271T, it’s 12” only.


I don't know that they recommend anything larger than a 14" for it, mine came with a 12". I've never used the 271, but I've heard the 2511 actually has more power.


----------



## MustangMike

Sawyer Rob said:


> You are only going to get the moisture down to about 19% outside, it has to be 8% or lower to live indoors. Something really wide needs to be "stickered" indoors for about a month, with weight on top of it and NOT anywhere near a woodstove!
> 
> SR


I believe my moisture meter was telling me I got it down to about 12 outside, likely after a dry spell.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I love the tabletop, looks like a lot of mine! I always leave some of the saw marks in them!
> 
> Like this table and bench I made for my daughter (Chestnut Oak). The table has an epoxy flood coat, the bench just a seal coat.


yeah! who wouldn't enjoy a sit-down lunch at that table!!! ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I couldn't believe how bad it was. Ive worked on other high hour saws and have never seen anything close to this. Every bit of the saw was packed solid.


the word: neglected comes to mind!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> OR, you could select boards from a different place in the tree and DRY THEM PROPERLY, and you won't have the problem in the first place. lol
> 
> SR


well, you could... lol! but i like MM's approach, too! simple, sound woodworking... invisible and in terms of a Marine... _good effective field expediency!_ 

_'ooh-rah!'_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of factors including the type of wood, the width of the wood, and the width of the log.
> 
> I mostly work with Oak and try to make my boards as wide as possible. They are dried outside for two years (I don't have enough inside space to do it) and are properly stacked and stickered. I'm sure if I ripped the boards along the center (making narrower boards) this would not be a problem, but it is not what I choose to do. When I ripped boards in half to make two sides for my gun cabinets both sides remain flat. (Making a 24" wide board into two 12" wide boards).
> 
> The boards will be flat in the stack, but when you pull them out to use them, they will cup. My method of flattening them has worked well. If I mill "half round" pieces for benches, I do not have this problem, but wider boards closer to the center always do.
> 
> I love the way my daughter's bench looks. It is about 2' wide, one piece, with live edge on both sides. The bottom may not look pretty, but no one sees it, and the top is gorgeous!


even a brown bag lunch would be fine sitting at it! i like it's hewn-like ruffness!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> It snowed another few inches overnight, I guess I'm not climbing trees today.
> View attachment 1029535


nice pix! says cold to me, even from here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It was still in the high 50's overnight and beautiful this morning. *We are now in for some rain for the next 12 or so hours.*
> 
> I took the day off tomorrow to get deer stands ready. Not a lot of work but by the time I get through it all, the kids will be done with school.


Fri nite here to be a ruff one... storms, up to 70 mph winds, hail and tornadoes mentioned, too! mostly to N of us, but we are on lower side of the wicked weather window!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GeeVee said:


> Does this saw make my butt look fat? (its a line from an old jeans commercial)
> 
> Must be an optical illusion but it just looks SO tiny. Kind of like you can make your fish look bigger if you hold it way away from your body, and closer to the camera lens. Thanks.
> 
> Not small enough. I have the Milwaukee Hatchet and its a great tool, I use it alot, and it does exactly what I want, but to get a six or eight inch GAS saw, would be fun..... BAR, not cubic inches, you guys.....


i like my 271T! well,  more like it! hot lil saw. when i got it, it was lightest saw on the market. now there is one smaller. small in size, big in capability... 12-14" wood, no prob!!! rips thru it as if ported with tweak more timing in for s. still stock, but liked seeing the 2511 ported cyl.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today was another sunny 70's day, and I decided to run the BSM. Remember this "big ugly" cherry? (the very top log)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I milled it today, once I got the slabs off it, I made several cuts at 5/4,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what the average board inside looked like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than I thought they would look! lol
> 
> Anyway, went out to one of my food plots, and this wasn't there yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only about 50 yards from my deer blind.
> 
> SR


bear scratch on the tree? bi load of cherry! what will u do with the lumber u have made? nice rig!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> It _is _that small...comparison picture of mine next to my 201tcm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hop up nicely too:


----------



## 501Maico

GeeVee said:


> Does this saw make my butt look fat? (its a line from an old jeans commercial)
> 
> Must be an optical illusion but it just looks SO tiny. Kind of like you can make your fish look bigger if you hold it way away from your body, and closer to the camera lens. Thanks.
> 
> Not small enough. I have the Milwaukee Hatchet and its a great tool, I use it alot, and it does exactly what I want, but to get a six or eight inch GAS saw, would be fun..... BAR, not cubic inches, you guys.....


67 yo with twig arms. Thank you Echo.


----------



## GeeVee

501Maico said:


> 67 yo with twig arms. Thank you Echo.
> 
> View attachment 1029665
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029666


Wow, even if you had T Rex hands, its the view I needed to go to the pro shop and see for myself. 

Or

"are you happy to see me or do you have an Echo 2511 T in your pocket?"


----------



## 501Maico

Sierra_rider said:


> It _is _that small...comparison picture of mine next to my 201tcm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hop up nicely too:


Nice casting?


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Depends on your cutting style and what you like to run for chain.
> On a saw that size I think picco is the best option myself, probably 14-16". The picco chain normally in stock has anti-vibe links, I run them all the time and have no problem boring with them and they cut just as fast as the ones without them to me. The picco chain runs very smooth in the cut(little grabby when new) and is real nice for smaller branches.
> Make sure to give it a muffler mod .


What I normally like seems to be a plain ol 3/8 x 50 full chisel. Wasn't sure how this smaller saw would handle that. My firewood saws are normally Ms 290, Mac 10-10 and Mac 700.( Or something else in that range that needs ran!! Lol)


----------



## North by Northwest

MustangMike said:


> I actually tinkered with a saw today for the first time in a long time. It is a MS460 with an 046 D jug that I gave to my grandnephew a few years ago. He abused it, it stopped running and got striped a bit, but his brother took it and wants me to get it running again.
> 
> I replaced the recoil and had pulled the plug and replaced it with a new one (after it dried out), and I got it running again, but you need to use the decompressor.
> 
> It ran good (big relief!). I need to rebuild the carb (and I found a kit in my inventory). It is obviously leaking fuel into the case after you shut it down. That is usually a problem with the fuel valve and causes hydraulic lockup (which is why the recoil was ruined). I think this is the third or fourth time I've seen a saw with this problem.


Ethanol fuel fouling of the inlet needle Mike ? or over tall metering valve adjustment or just wear & tear ?


----------



## Squareground3691

My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


----------



## MustangMike

North by Northwest said:


> Ethanol fuel fouling of the inlet needle Mike ? or over tall metering valve adjustment or just wear & tear ?


From the deterioration of the gaskets, I would say it was just an old carb.


----------



## MustangMike

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> bear scratch on the tree? bi load of cherry! what will u do with the lumber u have made? nice rig!


Looks like antler scratches to me, but I could be wrong!


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


Congrats.
I remember when mine looked newer . 
She's pretty beat up now, but doesn't owe me a thing, it's been a great machine. Used it a good bit yesterday, moved 60 sheets of 1/2" OSB (12 at a time) out of the woodshed, raked all the leaves out, then put it on the opposite side, then grabbed a few cherry logs off the locust log pile to bucknfor firewood. Once I get all the cherry cut up and a few other sticks, I need to add like 5 more locust logs to the pile. You can never have enough locust logs .
Look forward to hearing what you like, dislike about it. I'd tear that sunshade right off it, too much work in the woods for me, but for brush hogging I can see where it would be nice.


----------



## MustangMike

Squareground3691 said:


> My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


Very nice-looking machine there, best of luck with it. My next-door neighbor has a much smaller version, but it comes in very handy.

He uses it for lots of stuff, and occasionally helps me out when I need something done.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Very nice-looking machine there, best of luck with it. My next-door neighbor has a much smaller version, but it comes in very handy.
> 
> He uses it for lots of stuff, and occasionally helps me out when I need something done.


Thanks, Mike


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> 24" TsuMura LIGHT WEIGHT Guide Bar 3/8-058-84DL Makita Husqvarna Jons 248RNDD009 | eBay
> 
> 
> Replaces Oregon guide bar number 248RNDD009. This is a new 24" TsuMura. Makita : DCS 6400,DCS6401, DCS 6420, DCS 6421,DCS6800, DCS7300, DCS7301, DCS 7900, DCS7901, DCS9000, DCS9010FL. Husqvarna : 1100 CD, 160, 162, 181, 185, 2100 CD, 2101, 266 XP, 268, 272 XP, 281, 285, 288 XP, 298, 3120 XP, 362...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





chipper1 said:


> Me too, Like them a lot.
> The stihl lightweight bars are very nice, but .
> I also like to use the standard 20 and 24" "e" bars as they are way cheaper and nice and light in the tip, but no .058 for this specific application.
> 
> If it were me, I wouldn't wait! Edit, but you could always use the standard weight bar.
> The link for the one on amazon is one of about 10 I saw listed in the states and the lowest price, not that that's all that matters to me .
> ​


Tsumara bar order from Archer for $99.95 and free shipping. That light weight bar hopefully will help my back just a little bit.


----------



## WoodAbuser

JimR said:


> Tsumara bar order from Archer for $99.95 and free shipping. That light weight bar hopefully will help my back just a little bit.


You will like it. Archer is where I got one of mine and they are a great place to deal with.


----------



## JimR

cantoo said:


> Yeah the processor is worth some money. I only use it for firewood that I sell and I don't really sell alot. I bought it at an auction and it needed some work so wasn't too bad of a deal. I can actually split faster with my orange splitter but it's pretty easy to just sit down and pull levers on the processor. I have a lot of trailers and left this one at a jobsite for 5 weeks. I had it parked in a bush at a customers site and had some equipment in front of it, you could hardly see it from the road. I was in a rush one night and moved the bucket from in front of the trailer and never put it back. The trailer was gone the next morning when I went to pick it up. We figured that someone local was watching it and waiting for the right time to take it. Cops pretty much did nothing.


That sucks. Local guy near me showed his very expensive 25 foot boat to a guy one day. That night it dissapeared. People suck.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It's a buck rub, all the lumber is already sold to a private party...

SR


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


You are going to love having that tractor to use for everything.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.I remember when mine looked newer .She's pretty beat up now, but doesn't owe me a thing, it's been a great machine.
> *Look forward to hearing what you like, dislike about it. I'd tear that sunshade right off it, too much work in the woods for me, but for brush hogging I can see where it would be nice.*


looked a bit like a bus stop canopy to me!  but then a sudden cloud burst and i bet no complaints! i did like the twin lights in it, topside. in fact, i liked just about everything about it!


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Congrats.
> I remember when mine looked newer .
> She's pretty beat up now, but doesn't owe me a thing, it's been a great machine. Used it a good bit yesterday, moved 60 sheets of 1/2" OSB (12 at a time) out of the woodshed, raked all the leaves out, then put it on the opposite side, then grabbed a few cherry logs off the locust log pile to bucknfor firewood. Once I get all the cherry cut up and a few other sticks, I need to add like 5 more locust logs to the pile. You can never have enough locust logs .
> Look forward to hearing what you like, dislike about it. I'd tear that sunshade right off it, too much work in the woods for me, but for brush hogging I can see where it would be nice.


Thanks, Brett


----------



## Sierra_rider

501Maico said:


> Nice casting?


They come with a stuffer in one pair of the transfers, and it's hard to blend it once you remove it. The jug is so small, it's really hard to run a grinder in them...at a certain point, I gave up trying to make it pretty and decided to run it. It responded really well to the increase in compression and opening up the transfers...it's a mean little saw and runs way better than a 25cc saw should.


----------



## North by Northwest

Squareground3691 said:


> My wood scrounger has finally arrived.


Sweet ride brother !


----------



## Be Stihl

Y


Vtrombly said:


> Thank you, so If its stuck on and you try to move it will it jam up and start cranking the motor?


Yes, it should never be completely “locked” up, even when engaged it has a certain amount of slip. That is with the electric fan clutch on my 2004.


----------



## Squareground3691

North by Northwest said:


> Sweet ride brother !


Thanks, bro


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Pretty sure tsumura not Sugi makes the new husqy bars.
> 
> On the bar subject. Look for a laser lite bar, another tsumura made brand bar. I have 2 of them and one sugi bar. Both brands have been great. The stihl light weight is lighter, but trying to find them in stock is hard then you need to rob a bank to pay for them.


Plus I would need an adapter for it to fit.


----------



## Be Stihl

Squareground3691 said:


> Got my neon Husky Clock. lol


Nice axe collection! What’s on the end of that unfinished haft?


----------



## Squareground3691

Be Stihl said:


> Nice axe collection! What’s on the end of that unfinished haft?


Here’s the Plumb Head on a Killinger handle to be finished.


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s the Plumb Head on a Killinger handle to be finished.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You mean you aren't supposed to cut wire with your chainsaw??







SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> You mean you aren't supposed to cut wire with your chainsaw??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


You only lost one cutter, not bad lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?View attachment 1029796
> View attachment 1029797


Ha , the good old days


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?



This is the first time, I am old enough to remember everything in metal cans though.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> You only lost one cutter, not bad lol.


 Actually, I ended up losing 5 off that chain... Best part is, it's by buddy's chain.. lol

He said it was MY fault because we were cutting in my woods! I told him, NO the load is going to YOUR house, so it's YOUR wood and YOUR fault! lol

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Did some deadwooding this a.m. on one of my cedars. I haven't climbed in awhile, let alone a no-spur srt climb. I had trouble finding one of my ascenders lol. 




Anyway, all the recent talk about 2511s inspired me to cut with it today, even though it's the normal saw Id pick for this. With the port/machine work, it's wayyy zippy for trimming. 




Throw line is my arch nemesis:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Did some deadwooding this a.m. on one of my cedars. I haven't climbed in awhile, let alone a no-spur srt climb. I had trouble finding one of my ascenders lol.
> 
> View attachment 1029804
> 
> 
> Anyway, all the recent talk about 2511s inspired me to cut with it today, even though it's the normal saw Id pick for this. With the port/machine work, it's wayyy zippy for trimming.
> 
> View attachment 1029803
> 
> 
> Throw line is my arch nemesis:
> View attachment 1029805


Nice! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Did some deadwooding this a.m. on one of my cedars. I haven't climbed in awhile, let alone a no-spur srt climb. I had trouble finding one of my ascenders lol.
> 
> View attachment 1029804
> 
> 
> Anyway, all the recent talk about 2511s inspired me to cut with it today, even though it's the normal saw Id pick for this. With the port/machine work, it's wayyy zippy for trimming.
> 
> View attachment 1029803
> 
> 
> Throw line is my arch nemesis:
> View attachment 1029805


I see you have your shot line strung out. When's the fall gonna take place?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I see you have your shot line strung out. When's the fall gonna take place?


No falling taking place right now. It's just been coiled/tangled up for too long and has a ton of memory. I had it pulled out under tension, in order to try and get rid of some of the memory. Throw line with memory is a tangling nightmare.

I did use it to get my rope in the tree, along with my big-shot(basically a sling-shot on steriods.) With that combo, I was able to get a tie-in point about 85' up the tree. It doesn't look like it, because the tree is such a toad, but I trimmed to about 60' up. My big 200' climb line only about about 6 feet of rope touching the ground on the running end. The rest of the slack was used to tie my anchor.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?View attachment 1029796
> View attachment 1029797


I bet it smells better than stihl ultra burning .
Have this old bottle of oil, the saws long gone, I thought they looked cool together.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm not cold anymore.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> No falling taking place right now. It's just been coiled/tangled up for too long and has a ton of memory. I had it pulled out under tension, in order to try and get rid of some of the memory. Throw line with memory is a tangling nightmare.
> 
> I did use it to get my rope in the tree, along with my big-shot(basically a sling-shot on steriods.) With that combo, I was able to get a tie-in point about 85' up the tree. It doesn't look like it, because the tree is such a toad, but I trimmed to about 60' up. My big 200' climb line only about about 6 feet of rope touching the ground on the running end. The rest of the slack was used to tie my anchor.


Nice work.
I'd like to get a nice throw line bag, the flat folding style, they work very nice. I was also thinking I need something to lay out under the bag before showing/shooting my line.
One day I forgot my line at the house with a hand fishing reel I normally store it on with a bag attached to it.
Like this one(probably wouldn't hold 200') : https://www.ebay.com/itm/2747411720...axKdrlLp3QkSPYvB/QsGkdYQ==|tkp:Bk9SR4jgsMyIYQ
But fortunately I had an empty stihl bar oil jug, the ones that are kinda square with rounded corners. I cut the top off it and rinsed it out with mix and then dried it out. I was able to fleck the line into it, then put the top into it upside down and it was a place to set the throw bag so it didn't get tangled with the line .


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?



Bunch of years ago I had to clear out a bunch of old stuff at a place I worked. Had a case of those 40:1. Later on I started thinking they might be worth something on eBay. 

Philbert


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Nice work.
> I'd like to get a nice throw line bag, the flat folding style, they work very nice. I was also thinking I need something to lay out under the bag before showing/shooting my line.
> One day I forgot my line at the house with a hand fishing reel I normally store it on with a bag attached to it.
> Like this one(probably wouldn't hold 200') : https://www.ebay.com/itm/274741172094?epid=1702065275&hash=item3ff7d9977e:g:y44AAOSwLIdahyhK&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAA8NSwmMc91MqNFfm5XwVJqmEymDTMG4YTnXGo0tUdaUxfdF2ckWDyejVjuDU7CRzEFwLQHKDeYRuS/DlC9IYQC/v6Gjot21dMba7/IV74Sv6N4PBqb8x/f2gIs1Z67z4onbABahfuDAsbskD2FXrZA2WO7TXggmAEcNmn97t3o3dnAbT59ypSXIvx3IxxWiMh49HRyCDi5fPgeSo22oRdtxPcGkNfbzyK1J/AYjlwoyOAu0LeREW8pGNi3qy7zTVhE15AR/bLuTt7nRoLWAouTG1uvQ76qKfjrx8m2gcrMxaxKdrlLp3QkSPYvB/QsGkdYQ==|tkp:Bk9SR4jgsMyIYQ
> But fortunately I had an empty stihl bar oil jug, the ones that are kinda square with rounded corners. I cut the top off it and rinsed it out with mix and then dried it out. I was able to fleck the line into it, then put the top into it upside down and it was a place to set the throw bag so it didn't get tangled with the line .


Thanks. I use one of those folding throw line bags, they are the real deal if you have your line layed in nicely. I'm also a fan of the big shot for setting the line. You aren't getting a line in most of our trees by hand, unless you've got one helluva arm lol.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Added a new tool to to arsenal a few days ago. Works way better then I expected for clearing snow off the wood pile. We got about a foot of snow over the last two days and this Husky 525BX made quick work of getting the pile cleared off. 




I’ve been neck deep in doing the engine rebuild in our suburban, but got some time today to finish splitting that last load of birch I got. Might be time for a bigger splitter.


----------



## cantoo

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Added a new tool to to arsenal a few days ago. Works way better then I expected for clearing snow off the wood pile. We got about a foot of snow over the last two days and this Husky 525BX made quick work of getting the pile cleared off.
> 
> View attachment 1029827
> 
> 
> I’ve been neck deep in doing the engine rebuild in our suburban, but got some time today to finish splitting that last load of birch I got. Might be time for a bigger splitter.
> 
> View attachment 1029828


I'm betting there is nothing wrong with the splitter you have, you just need to convert it.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks. I use one of those folding throw line bags, they are the real deal if you have your line layed in nicely. I'm also a fan of the big shot for setting the line. You aren't getting a line in most of our trees by hand, unless you've got one helluva arm lol.
> View attachment 1029826


If I was there, I'd have an air powered launcher. While I'm pretty good with the bigshot, I think I'd be even better with a launcher, and as you said, the branches/trees are much taller.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the first time, I am old enough to remember everything in metal cans thoug





mountainguyed67 said:


> This is the first time, I am old enough to remember everything in metal cans though.



I'm old enough to remember when there wasn't oil mix!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm old enough to remember when there wasn't oil mix!


Oh yeah? The ol "rock make tool"! Tar pit days eh?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I've had these rounds tarped off since May. Stihl bone dry. Three rounds split was not a big, but fair size wagon load.


----------



## 501Maico

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks. I use one of those folding throw line bags, they are the real deal if you have your line layed in nicely. I'm also a fan of the big shot for setting the line. You aren't getting a line in most of our trees by hand, unless you've got one helluva arm lol.
> View attachment 1029826


I have a similar square bag except it's blue. I unpackaged it and followed the arrows but I couldn't get it open to save me life. Went online and found a manufactures video, but noticed he was turning it opposite of the arrows. I turned mine in close direction and it opened right up. I follow the arrows now so I don't get confused. Boy, the simple things that can make one feel so dumb.


----------



## Vt4ster

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?View attachment 1029796
> View attachment 1029797


----------



## Vt4ster

Pic for the NH folks!!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Have a nice weekend everybody.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1029879


Good on ya!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I believe my *moisture meter* was telling me I got it down to about 12 outside, likely after a dry spell.


Friggin’ magic I tell ya!

Can’t believe nobody beat me to that comment.


----------



## svk

Can you imagine this? Getting gored by a moose is probably worse than the guy who was eaten by a Kodiak!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> No falling taking place right now. It's just been coiled/tangled up for too long and has a ton of memory. I had it pulled out under tension, in order to try and get rid of some of the memory. Throw line with memory is a tangling nightmare.
> 
> I did use it to get my rope in the tree, along with my big-shot(basically a sling-shot on steriods.) With that combo, I was able to get a tie-in point about 85' up the tree. It doesn't look like it, because the tree is such a toad, but I trimmed to about 60' up. My big 200' climb line only about about 6 feet of rope touching the ground on the running end. The rest of the slack was used to tie my anchor.


You have some nice timber on you property!  I wouldn't cut any down unless I absolutely had to for hazard concerns myself. At least that's how I treat the timber on my property.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Can you imagine this? Getting gored by a moose is probably worse than the guy who was eaten by a Kodiak!
> 
> View attachment 1029953


Heck of a way to go out I reckon!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gents, Im back home fir the winter and so are my three baby's!  The 660 has a fresh top end with less than a tank through it, the hopped 661 has been repaired after getting smashed, and the new 661C probably has less than 10 gallons through her! 


Now its back to the "scrounge" until Spring. 
I'm also in the market for a decent sized tractor.
Possibly a Lucas Mill!  We'll see what presents itself. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gents, Im back home fir the winter and so are my three baby's!  The 660 has a fresh top end with less than a tank through it, the hopped 661 has been repaired after getting smashed, and the new 661C probably has less than 10 gallons through her! View attachment 1029970
> 
> 
> Now its back to the "scrounge" until Spring.
> I'm also in the market for a decent sized tractor.
> Possibly a Lucas Mill!  We'll see what presents itself.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Good to be home, let the wood burning begin. 
Creamsicles and candy corn


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Good to be home, let the wood burning begin.
> Creamsicles and candy corn


 Im sure I'll be posting pics of War Wagon wood loads throughout the winter during my scrounge!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Glad ur home safe and sound. Well physically anyway.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Glad ur home safe and sound. Well physically anyway.


Safe?  maybe. It is blowing 50knots off the Bay today with a wind chill of less than 20. The ol house is shaking pretty good. If it blows down? In the shop and on the cot it is! Its much newer and solid than this ol Shanty we're living in now!  View attachment VID_20221105_102138024.mp4


Sound? Not in the head! Never was!  At least that's what my old man always told me.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Safe?  maybe. It is blowing 50knots off the Bay today with a wind chill of less than 20. The ol house is shaking pretty good. If it blows down? In the shop and on the cot it is! Its much newer and solid than this ol Shanty we're living in now!  View attachment 1029972
> 
> 
> Sound? Not in the head! Never was!  At least that's what my old man always told me.


Sure , is purdy site thoe .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Safe?  maybe. It is blowing 50knots off the Bay today with a wind chill of less than 20. The ol house is shaking pretty good. If it blows down? In the shop and on the cot it is! Its much newer and solid than this ol Shanty we're living in now!
> 
> Sound? Not in the head! Never was!  At least that's what my old man always told me.


Windy here today too, but it's not cold, 65 out right now. Other side of lake Michigan/the front that's pushing north(straight west) it's in the low 40s, little further north just into MN it's in the 30s.
Gonna head out and fill the tractors, that way I can get more diesel before the country runs out . May buck some cherry up too, and pull the splitter out.

Edit, where you get the candy corns, used to seeing red heads with white plastic on the front, never seen those wedges.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Sure , is purdy site thoe .


Though Cape Chinak winters are not for the faint at heart. It really is heaven to me. Besides, on days like today. Sitting in the house by the wood stove or tinkering in the wood heated shop. Beats crab fishing on the Bering Sea in January and February!  Done retired from that 5years ago!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Though Cape Chinak winters are not for the faint at heart. It really is heaven to me. Besides, On days like today. Sitting in the house by the wood stove or tinkering in the wood heated shop. Beats crab fishing on the Bering Sea in January and February!  Done retired from that 5years ago!


Yea , sure feel bad they canceled crab season this year gotta hurt a lot of people depending on it .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Windy here today too, but it's not cold, 65 out right now. Other side of lake Michigan/the front that's pushing north(straight west) it's in the low 40s, little further north just into MN it's in the 30s.
> Gonna head out and fill the tractors, that way I can get more diesel before the country runs out . May buck some cherry up too, and pull the splitter out.
> 
> Edit, where you get the candy corns, used to seeing red heads with white plastic on the front, never seen those wedges.


I have a five hour weather window tomorrow that will allow me to skiff to town and stock up on two drums of gas and a drum of diesel before fuel prices continue to rise! 

Double Taper Wedge Co. They make several different lengths and styles. They are available in smooth fir warmer months, or textured fir frozen wood in the winter. You can check them out or buy them through Madsen's Shop and Supply. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , sure feel bad they canceled crab season this year gotta hurt a lot of people depending on it .


Most definitely!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've had these rounds tarped off since May. Stihl bone dry. Three rounds split was not a big, but fair size wagon load. View attachment 1029860
> View attachment 1029862
> View attachment 1029861


That one I sent a pic of on my splitter is a monster where I’m at.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> That one I sent a pic of on my splitter is a monster where I’m at.


The bigger round on the splitter in the picture. Will heat my shop for 36 to 48 hours in the dead of winter, but probably closer to 36 hours. Its around 32"- 36" across and approximately 15" thick. Weights over 150lbs. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This project saw is kicking my butt. I can't get my gear puller behind the flywheel on this one. I built a puller this morning, and am not having any luck getting it off with that either.
> 
> View attachment 1028384


A real good guy on here (@Maintenance supervisor) told me a trick, pull cord under the flywheel then hold saw up over bench a tiny bit make sure you have a nut on end of shaft and tap on it. Works everytime on my old saws. Not sure if that would help you out any


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> A real good guy on here (@Maintenance supervisor) told me a trick, pull cord under the flywheel then hold saw up over bench a tiny bit make sure you have a nut on end of shaft and tap on it. Works everytime on my old saws. Not sure if that would help you out any


I ended up getting it off with my home made puller, but had to use lots of heat and when it finally popped, I was sure I had broke something. The insides of this saw are in very poor shape and everything is rusty.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> The bigger round on the splitter in the picture. Will heat my shop for 36 to 48 hours in the dead of winter, but probably closer to 36 hours. Its around 32"- 36" across and approximately 15" thick. Weights over 150lbs.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


This is about as close as we get to a 36" round weighing only 150lb lol. It's probably over 200lb, but it's around 40".




Kodiak Kid said:


> I have a five hour weather window tomorrow that will allow me to skiff to town and stock up on two drums of gas and a drum of diesel before fuel prices continue to rise!
> 
> Double Taper Wedge Co. They make several different lengths and styles. They are available in smooth fir warmer months, or textured fir frozen wood in the winter. You can check them out or buy them through Madsen's Shop and Supply.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I filled the two 5 gallon containers yesterday for 5.19 gallon, it's 5.49 around my place, but I was in the big city so I shopped around a bit. Filled the excursion for $98, good thing it wasn't very close to empty, only 25 or 26 gallons. Lots of "cheap" fuel yesterday . The way it's looking it's going way higher.
Remember when...I know, it was so long ago, way back in April of 2020.



Thanks, I'll check into them. I need some new ones, and a new hammer .


----------



## tfp

A lot more work before we get to the scroungable materials...


----------



## Squareground3691

New add on’s to the wood scrounger . Bucket grab on plate , and telescoping lower arms good improvements .


----------



## JimR

I want to scrounge this Oak tree. Do you think I can save this farm implement? LOL My father in law left this here a very long time ago. I know it was there in 1972.


----------



## svk

We’ve got wind gusts up to 45 mph tomorrow through Monday mid day. That’s going to F up deer hunting quite a bit. I’ve got a few low lying spots I could go to but it’ll all but shut down my main hunting areas. In addition wind that high can be downright dangerous to sit in a tree.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Windy here today too, but it's not cold, 65 out right now. Other side of lake Michigan/the front that's pushing north(straight west) it's in the low 40s, little further north just into MN it's in the 30s.


 60 mph gust here, it's blowing like a room full of que....oh yea, we can't use that word anymore!

Anyway, I see limbs out in my field, so there will be some cleanup when it stops!

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> You have some nice timber on you property!  I wouldn't cut any down unless I absolutely had to for hazard concerns myself. At least that's how I treat the timber on my property.



Thanks, you too. I try to keep what I can...I did cut a bunch of the trees that were immediately next to the house when I bought it. There were pines that alway made a mess of the deck and a really nice cedar tree over the house. I would've left it, but it would occasionally drop branches on the gutters and make quite the ruckus. Now, the only trees I'm cutting are Ponderosa pines that get the beetle and maybe a few more trees that are still close to the house.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I have a five hour weather window tomorrow that will allow me to skiff to town and stock up on two drums of gas and a drum of diesel before fuel prices continue to rise!
> 
> Double Taper Wedge Co. They make several different lengths and styles. They are available in smooth fir warmer months, or textured fir frozen wood in the winter. You can check them out or buy them through Madsen's Shop and Supply.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I've been seeing those at my local saw shop. I really like the red heads, but I may or may not acquire wedges from work...so I get whatever I can get. Right now it's just a bunch of cheap Woodland pro 10s and 12s. I figure the multiple times I've use my climbing gear and saws at work, the least they can do is give me some wedges lol.


----------



## JimR

Vt4ster said:


> Pic for the NH folks!!
> View attachment 1029882


My favorite spot up there.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> My favorite spot up there.


Big fan of the White Mts , hike up there a lot climbed 38 of 4000 footers still a few to go


----------



## JimR

I


Squareground3691 said:


> Big fan of the White Mts , hike up there a lot climbed 38 of 4000 footers still a few to go


I've done a few over the years. Nowhere near what you have done. I climbed Washington 4 times after I turned 45. Twice up Tuckermans ravine. I was 61 the last time I climbed Tuckermans.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> This is about as close as we get to a 36" round weighing only 150lb lol. It's probably over 200lb, but it's around 40".
> View attachment 1029988
> 
> 
> I filled the two 5 gallon containers yesterday for 5.19 gallon, it's 5.49 around my place, but I was in the big city so I shopped around a bit. Filled the excursion for $98, good thing it wasn't very close to empty, only 25 or 26 gallons. Lots of "cheap" fuel yesterday . The way it's looking it's going way higher.
> Remember when...I know, it was so long ago, way back in April of 2020.
> View attachment 1029996
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check into them. I need some new ones, and a new hammer


Roger. Although its not nearly as heavy as hard woods. The Spruce round on the splitter is much closer to 200 I'm sure. If not a little over 200. I know I cant pick one up! To awkward and dangerous. I squat down just a little and roll them off the stack onto my knee then twist twords the splitter and roll it on to the splitter bunk. Its all leg work and technique. Been doing it this way for many years! Its a good system for knuckle dragging neanderthals with a small brain like I. The much smarter homosapiens use tractors with hydraulic lifting power!  Me not there yet!


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> New add on’s to the wood scrounger . Bucket grab on plate , and telescoping lower arms good improvements .


Kubota or Kioti? I couldn't read the name on the other picture.


----------



## SS396driver

I go to NH regularly . Crawford notch this June


----------



## SS396driver

Got tired of the heavy factory gate on my dump trailer . Made this up today with drops I bought a few months ago . Going to get some expanded steel to keep any small pieces of wood in . 






Can you tell where I forgot to turn the gas on


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Got tired of the heavy factory gate on my dump trailer . Made this up today with drops I bought a few months ago . Going to get some expanded steel to keep any small pieces of wood in .


Looking good.
Do you use x-chains, studs, or what on the plow setup lol.


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> Got tired of the heavy factory gate on my dump trailer . Made this up today with drops I bought a few months ago . Going to get some expanded steel to keep any small pieces of wood in . View attachment 1030071
> View attachment 1030072
> View attachment 1030073
> View attachment 1030074
> View attachment 1030075
> View attachment 1030076
> 
> Can you tell where I forgot to turn the gas on
> View attachment 1030077


Love the motorcycle with the snowplow you have. I see it in the background. Guess you thot you were hiding it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Looking good.
> Do you use x-chains, studs, or what on the plow setup lol.
> View attachment 1030078


Dang it Chipper1 u beat me to it.


----------



## SS396driver

Dont you know Harleys can do everything 

You should see it with the Alaskan sawmill attachment


----------



## svk

Back at the cabin and warmed up after spaghetti dinner. Sauna is hot so I’m going to jump in that for a little bit and then hit the sack.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm old enough to remember when there wasn't oil mix!



My David Bradley has instructions for mixing engine oil into the gas, it was made just a few years before I was born. By the time I was old enough to use a chainsaw, mix oil was common though.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Added a new tool to to arsenal a few days ago. Works way better then I expected for clearing snow off the wood pile. We got about a foot of snow over the last two days and this Husky 525BX made quick work of getting the pile cleared off.
> 
> View attachment 1029827
> 
> 
> I’ve been neck deep in doing the engine rebuild in our suburban, but got some time today to finish splitting that last load of birch I got. Might be time for a bigger splitter.
> 
> View attachment 1029828





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> That one I sent a pic of on my splitter is a monster where I’m at.


Looks like half the stuff I get anymore. I have a few monsters laying that I'll have to cut with the saw before I attempt to split them. I'll have to remember to grab some pictures.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Squareground3691 said:


> climbed 38 of 4000 footers still a few to go



It’s funny to see someone mention climbing 4 thousand footers, here we mention 14 thousand footers. I’ve been on Mt Whitney twice.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Picked up a Echo CS400 today after a customer backed out of a deal. I always thought they would be on the same level as poulan, but this seems like a decent little saw. Chain adjuster is stripped on it, but other then that it seems to be in good shape.




Temp dropped to -5 today, but I had to run the echo a bit to see how it did, so I went ahead and split a sled load for the cabin. Wood sure splits nice once the temp drops down below 0.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> I want to scrounge this Oak tree. Do you think I can save this farm implement?



Probably, unless the tree has already damaged it. Just cut and split around it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> it’ll all but shut down my main hunting areas. In addition wind that high can be downright dangerous to sit in a tree.



It‘s interesting what the hunting differences are, I haven’t heard of anyone hunting in a tree stand in California. They mostly drive back and forth on Forest roads, looking for deer. Very few get out and hunt. It’s not legal to shoot on a road, so they plan to throw it in the truck and take off before anyone can see. I’ve talked to hunters, so I know. Plus the road our mountain place is on is popular with hunters. Last weekend was the end of deer season, that Saturday was almost a parade of hunters. For our road anyway, it hardly gets any traffic otherwise. On one trip hunters drove by, then we heard 4 quick shots. Probably a deer in or near the road.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Dont you know Harleys can do everything
> 
> You should see it with the Alaskan sawmill attachment


 Yup, it's got to be a Harley,







SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> My David Bradley has instructions for mixing engine oil into the gas, it was made just a few years before I was born. By the time I was old enough to use a chainsaw, mix oil was common though.


 WAAAAAY back when, I had a SAAB car, 3 cyl. 2 stroke motor.

I'd add a qt. of engine oil, (usually 30w) in the gas tank and fill it up with gas.

It smoked but it ran good...

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s funny to see someone mention climbing 4 thousand footers, here we mention 14 thousand footers. I’ve been on Mt Whitney twice.


Yep, I live at 4k'.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

mountainguyed67 said:


> It‘s interesting what the hunting differences are, I haven’t heard of anyone hunting in a tree stand in California. They mostly drive back and forth on Forest roads, looking for deer. Very few get out and hunt. It’s not legal to shoot on a road, so they plan to throw it in the truck and take off before anyone can see. I’ve talked to hunters, so I know. Plus the road our mountain place is on is popular with hunters. Last weekend was the end of deer season, that Saturday was almost a parade of hunters. For our road anyway, it hardly gets any traffic otherwise. On one trip hunters drove by, then we heard 4 quick shots. Probably a deer in or near the road.


Thats how most people hunt where I am too. I went caribou hunting last week. 200 trucks parked on the side of the road waiting for caribou to cross.


----------



## Logger nate

Went out today to see if I could still get to my firewood spot, about halfway there going over an area that’s about same elevation as where I wanted to go there was 16” of wet heavy snow
So I turned around and tried a different road at lower elevation, wasn’t expecting to find anything so was pretty happy to see these dead red fir by the road 
And one even leaned up hill toward the road


Feel pretty blessed.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> My David Bradley has instructions for mixing engine oil into the gas, it was made just a few years before I was born. By the time I was old enough to use a chainsaw, mix oil was common though.


That's how we did it the McCullough our first saw. It was an ex logger's saw. 30 weight motor oil for both gas and bar/chain.


----------



## Vt4ster

Nate nice super duty, what year? I had one very similar was a 99 but was a 7.3 power stroke.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> When's the last time any of you guys saw a tin pop top can of Stihl mix oil?View attachment 1029796
> View attachment 1029797


Sure beats running ultra


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> Went out today to see if I could still get to my firewood spot, about halfway there going over an area that’s about same elevation as where I wanted to go there was 16” of wet heavy snowView attachment 1030112
> So I turned around and tried a different road at lower elevation, wasn’t expecting to find anything so was pretty happy to see these dead red fir by the road View attachment 1030113
> And one even leaned up hill toward the roadView attachment 1030114
> View attachment 1030115
> View attachment 1030116
> Feel pretty bleblessed.



That had to be a back breaker get those heavy rounds up there. Looks like a great solid tree though.


----------



## Squareground3691

Tried to get permit four years ago but no dice , when I was out in Yosemite, did Half dome thoe .


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Tried to get permit four years ago but no dice , when I was out in Yosemite, did Half dome thoe .





mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s funny to see someone mention climbing 4 thousand footers, here we mention 14 thousand footers. I’ve been on Mt Whitney twice.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I go to NH regularly . Crawford notch this June


I love riding up there on the Kancamagus.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s funny to see someone mention climbing 4 thousand footers, here we mention 14 thousand footers. I’ve been on Mt Whitney twice.


Out there your trees are twice as tall compared to the East Coast.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> Probably, unless the tree has already damaged it. Just cut and split around it.


That is the plan. I noticed a few of the wheel spokes go right up into the tree. This will be fun to free up.


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> WAAAAAY back when, I had a SAAB car, 3 cyl. 2 stroke motor.
> 
> I'd add a qt. of engine oil, (usually 30w) in the gas tank and fill it up with gas.
> 
> It smoked but it ran good...
> 
> SR


Those cars used to make a Ringadingading sound when going downhill.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> I love riding up there on the Kancamagus.


Yea it’s a cool Highway for sure .


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> We’ve got wind gusts up to 45 mph tomorrow through Monday mid day. That’s going to F up deer hunting quite a bit. I’ve got a few low lying spots I could go to but it’ll all but shut down my main hunting areas. In addition wind that high can be downright dangerous to sit in a tree.


Harvested a few in very windy conditions. Read a study in MI a few years back that radio collared bucks moved the most over 30 mph winds. I usually stay out of trees when it's that windy.


----------



## Logger nate

Vt4ster said:


> Nate nice super duty, what year? I had one very similar was a 99 but was a 7.3 power stroke.


Thanks, it’s actually the same, 99 with a 7.3. I’ve been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Logger nate

Vtrombly said:


> That had to be a back breaker get those heavy rounds up there. Looks like a great solid tree though.


It was, not like hardwood but plenty heavy for me. I started unloading it and was thinking how the heck did I get those up there! Lol. It’s a nice one, drove up there this spring and they still had some green needles. Dry enough to have cracks now but no rot.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I love riding up there on the Kancamagus.


I went to bike week this past June first time in a couple of years . Not really the best time to go . Way to many look at me aholes who have a 10 year old bike with 1000 miles on it . That and the fact it’s always rain and cold . Went the year before in August was fantastic .

Had to make this up to keep warm by the fire


----------



## WoodAbuser

4000 pages!


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> 4000 pages!


Mostly other stuff with some wood scrounging thrown in for good measure.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I went to bike week this past June first time in a couple of years . Not really the best time to go . Way to many look at me aholes who have a 10 year old bike with 1000 miles on it . That and the fact it’s always rain and cold . Went the year before in August was fantastic .
> 
> Had to make this up to keep warm by the fire
> View attachment 1030161


I don't own a Harley and haven't been up to Laconia in 20 years. Back then it was pure madness.


----------



## Vt4ster

scrounging wood pics


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I don't own a Harley and haven't been up to Laconia in 20 years. Back then it was pure madness.


I road my Goldwing .


----------



## WoodAbuser

Vt4ster said:


> scrounging wood pics
> View attachment 1030243
> 
> View attachment 1030245


Nice scrounge! How much GatorAid do you have to drink to keep the Gator working?


----------



## svk

Good work on 4000 pages of scrounging and other stuff!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Another load today


----------



## husqvarna257

Its been so warm out Here in Mass the wood boiler takes almost no wood to run, it's doing hot water only. Squirrels have been driving my big dog nuts. They come on the deck and hit the bird feeder. So I put some grease on the feeder and that helped. The deck door was squeaking so loud that the dog never had a chance to get his friend so I soaped the bottom and no more noise. With a quit door I let the dog launch after his friend and he got it. I added to my rodent killing collection with a Benjamin break action pellet gun., it Shoots at 600 fps. I could use my M1A but that could be overkill.


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> It was, not like hardwood but plenty heavy for me. I started unloading it and was thinking how the heck did I get those up there! Lol. It’s a nice one, drove up there this spring and they still had some green needles. Dry enough to have cracks now but no rot.





Logger nate said:


> Another load today View attachment 1030273
> View attachment 1030272


I believe it I moved those big pine rounds last month and they were heavy enough to move and Doug fir is dense.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

husqvarna257 said:


> Its been so warm out Here in Mass the wood boiler takes almost no wood to run, it's doing hot water only. Squirrels have been driving my big dog nuts. They come on the deck and hit the bird feeder. So I put some grease on the feeder and that helped. The deck door was squeaking so loud that the dog never had a chance to get his friend so I soaped the bottom and no more noise. With a quit door I let the dog launch after his friend and he got it. I added to my rodent killing collection with a Benjamin break action pellet gun., it Shoots at 600 fps. I could use my M1A but that could be overkill.
> View attachment 1030285


Last few I’ve whacked around here have been with the 10mm since that’s what’s usually on my hip.


----------



## svk

Well lots of wind and no deer here. A neighbor got a small buck about a mile away. That is the only deer killed in this general area so far.


----------



## JimR

husqvarna257 said:


> Its been so warm out Here in Mass the wood boiler takes almost no wood to run, it's doing hot water only. Squirrels have been driving my big dog nuts. They come on the deck and hit the bird feeder. So I put some grease on the feeder and that helped. The deck door was squeaking so loud that the dog never had a chance to get his friend so I soaped the bottom and no more noise. With a quit door I let the dog launch after his friend and he got it. I added to my rodent killing collection with a Benjamin break action pellet gun., it Shoots at 600 fps. I could use my M1A but that could be overkill.
> View attachment 1030285


I got my first squirrel since I put the feeders up the other day. I have a Gamo Whisper Fusion Mach 1 22 caliber breakopen pellet rifle. It packs a whopping 1020 fps.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Last few I’ve whacked around here have been with the 10mm since that’s what’s usually on my hip.


Splatter matter


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I road my Goldwing .


That is a sharp looking Goldwing that you have.


----------



## GrizG

husqvarna257 said:


> Its been so warm out Here in Mass the wood boiler takes almost no wood to run, it's doing hot water only. Squirrels have been driving my big dog nuts. They come on the deck and hit the bird feeder. So I put some grease on the feeder and that helped. The deck door was squeaking so loud that the dog never had a chance to get his friend so I soaped the bottom and no more noise. With a quit door I let the dog launch after his friend and he got it. I added to my rodent killing collection with a Benjamin break action pellet gun., it Shoots at 600 fps. I could use my M1A but that could be overkill.
> View attachment 1030285


By coincidence I cleaned up my shop and storeroom a bit today and came across my Beeman air rifle. I haven't shot it in years... with that I dragged out the pellet trap and shot one. It still works fine. That sent me on a Google search for higher end air pistols. I've told myself for years I needed one... Now that even reloaded centerfire ammo seems to require a mortgage an air gun is even more appealing.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> That is a sharp looking Goldwing that you have.


40th anniversary model bought it to take a cross country ride .


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> 40th anniversary model bought it to take a cross country ride .


Nice, sounds like fun. I always wanted to do that but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> They come with a stuffer in one pair of the transfers, and it's hard to blend it once you remove it. The jug is so small, it's really hard to run a grinder in them...at a certain point, I gave up trying to make it pretty and decided to run it. It responded really well to the increase in compression and opening up the transfers..._it's a mean little saw and runs way better than a 25cc saw should._


liked seeing that lil cyl ported. creative! _and they run pretty good stock, too!_ i always say about my Echo 251T... runs like ported and tweak advance on the timing, too! will u up the timing any?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Ha , the good old days


sure glad my sudz still use such! hate to think i mite need a can opener!! lol




oils up quite well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm not cold anymore.


good one! a chipper-style bonfire!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Added a new tool to to arsenal a few days ago. Works way better then I expected for clearing snow off the wood pile. We got about a foot of snow over the last two days and this Husky 525BX made quick work of getting the pile cleared off.
> 
> View attachment 1029827
> 
> 
> I’ve been neck deep in doing the engine rebuild in our suburban, but got some time today to finish splitting that last load of birch I got. Might be time for a bigger splitter.
> 
> View attachment 1029828


you seem to have those winter elements well under control!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> If I was there, I'd have an air powered launcher. While I'm pretty good with the bigshot, I think I'd be even better with a launcher, and as you said, the branches/trees are much taller.


chipper lets one more line oose....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I'm old enough to remember when there wasn't oil mix!


hi tk - me, too... i can remember as a kid my Dad mixing up gasoline and motor oil for a 2-stroke....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've had these rounds tarped off since May. Stihl bone dry. Three rounds split was not a big, but fair size wagon load. View attachment 1029860
> View attachment 1029862
> View attachment 1029861


if i see your 'my place' pix right, KK...place looks great! bay at the front door, AK bush at the back!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1029879


i remember those Quaker State oil can on the shelf at the gas station i worked at going to school up in WA state. slid in the puncher, then turn bottoms up and add to the fill hole on engine...


_"there sir! now u are back at the FULL line on ur dipstick. was only 1 quart low....!
sorry took so long! couldn't find the filler so scrounged one from my pal across
the street at the Texaco!"_


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> liked seeing that lil cyl ported. creative! _and they run pretty good stock, too!_ i always say about my Echo 251T... runs like ported and tweak advance on the timing, too! will u up the timing any?....
> 
> View attachment 1030371


Yeah, they're strong little saws, even in stock form...but they respond really well to mods. I'd almost say that they run well despite the factory limitations...super wide squish band stock and one side of the transfers has a stuffer inside of it. Also not the best port shaped out there IMO. 

A fairly straight forward set of mods is to open up the muffler, base gasket delete, and timing advance. I basically did that to another 2511t for a local guy and he was ecstatic with the results. I technically didn't do a base gasket delete on that one...I decked the cylinder to tighten up the squish while still using the gasket.

My personal saw, I muffler modded, advanced the timing, milled a bit out of the squish band, decked the cylinder, yanked the stuffer, tried to balance out the transfers(and open them up a ton,) did a bunch of shaping to the exhaust port (and raised it.) I should really get a video of it up one of these days...it's a mean little saw. It doesn't even sound like a 2511t anymore, it 4 strokes at stupid-high rpms and the throttle response is night/day from stock. 

Actually doing the port work on them is quite hard. The cylinder is tiny, and even my small burrs barely fit into the ports. Adjusting the upper transfer timing is pretty much impossible...I can't even get my 90* grinder into the cylinder, it's so small.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Friggin’ magic I tell ya!
> 
> Can’t believe nobody beat me to that comment.


magic?

or

"I tell ya"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Can you imagine this? Getting gored by a moose is probably worse than the guy who was eaten by a Kodiak!
> 
> View attachment 1029953


WOW! _'one to the boilerroom and one then to the head!' _that's about as bad as the AK plane crashes where the pilot forgot about density altitude... and missed clearing the rocky mountain top by 50'.... @ 150 kts!!! 

plane lost... never found again until 25 years later...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Heck of a way to go out I reckon!


no doubt the moose din't suffer long! appears same can't be said for the hunter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Good to be home, let the wood burning begin.
> Creamsicles and candy corn


85f today, had a nice camp fire to keep the chills at bay!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im sure I'll be posting pics of War Wagon wood loads throughout the winter during my scrounge!


fire pix welcome, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, they're strong little saws, even in stock form...but they respond really well to mods. I'd almost say that they run well despite the factory limitations...super wide squish band stock and one side of the transfers has a stuffer inside of it. Also not the best port shaped out there IMO.
> 
> A fairly straight forward set of mods is to open up the muffler, base gasket delete, and timing advance. I basically did that to another 2511t for a local guy and he was ecstatic with the results. I technically didn't do a base gasket delete on that one...I decked the cylinder to tighten up the squish while still using the gasket.
> 
> My personal saw, I muffler modded, advanced the timing, milled a bit out of the squish band, decked the cylinder, yanked the stuffer, tried to balance out the transfers(and open them up a ton,) did a bunch of shaping to the exhaust port (and raised it.) I should really get a video of it up one of these days...it's a mean little saw. It doesn't even sound like a 2511t anymore, it 4 strokes at stupid-high rpms and the throttle response is night/day from stock.
> 
> Actually doing the port work on them is quite hard. The cylinder is tiny, and even my small burrs barely fit into the ports. Adjusting the upper transfer timing is pretty much impossible...I can't even get my 90* grinder into the cylinder, it's so small.


enjoyed the tech read! even thou more tha 5 mins long! (lol j/k) as soon as i get my chain back on mine, will reread! it jumped off cutting some pecan other day for ribs smoking. just put it away as i was busy with the cook. almost got to it today. soon, though i am sure! lol.....

wanna do another one? 

ribs 1, saw 0





ez how-to! this time i followed Aaron Franklin's ribs 'how to' right out of his book: Franklin BBQ. some say he is best there is! i always said, _never, ever_ would i wait in line from 5 am till 11 am for_ any_ bbq. now i know why they do!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Though Cape Chinak winters are not for the faint at heart. It really is heaven to me. Besides, on days like today. Sitting in the house by the wood stove or tinkering in the wood heated shop. Beats crab fishing on the Bering Sea in January and February!  Done retired from that 5years ago!


sounds ideal! for the hardy... bit like D Proenneke. Twin Lakes, AK! winter! J?F!!  but i bet that Bearing Sea crabs tasty +! i have hand picked Dungeness from the crab pots on boat over in Homer before. cooked that nite back at the hotel room!  hunted for fisherman in local dive of a bar. sorta right out of Star Wars! _'' there, that guy. gray cap... uh-huh. see him!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> That one I sent a pic of on my splitter is a monster where I’m at.


.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> A real good guy on here (@Maintenance supervisor) told me a trick, pull cord under the flywheel then hold saw up over bench a tiny bit _make sure you have a nut on end of shaft and tap on it._ Works everytime on my old saws. Not sure if that would help you out any


prob work well for the old fellers, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I want to scrounge this Oak tree. Do you think I can save this farm implement? LOL My father in law left this here a very long time ago. I know it was there in 1972.


prob worth the effort! even if a chunk still attchd to it...

pix welcome!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> We’ve got wind gusts up to 45 mph tomorrow through Monday mid day. That’s going to F up deer hunting quite a bit. I’ve got a few low lying spots I could go to but it’ll all but shut down my main hunting areas. In addition wind that high can be downright dangerous to sit in a tree.


big storm strolled thru down here couple nights ago. wind warnings advisories. etc but we got off easy. not so close to Dall/Ft W.... winds to 70 mph, hail to 2" and tornadoes to boot!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> 60 mph gust here, it's blowing like a room full of que....oh yea, we can't use that word anymore!
> Anyway, I see limbs out in my field, so there will be some cleanup when it stops!
> SR


i thot (and other stuff) was as good as a waiver!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I've done a few over the years. Nowhere near what you have done. I climbed Washington 4 times after I turned 45. Twice up Tuckermans ravine. I was 61 the last time I climbed Tuckermans.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Looking good.
> Do you use x-chains, studs, or what on the plow setup lol.
> View attachment 1030078


that chipper! don't miss much! i seen the scooter, but missed the plow, thinking first glance... prob jacket off for the welding....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Dang it Chipper1 u beat me to it.


u snooze, you loose!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Back at the cabin and warmed up _after spaghetti dinner_. Sauna is hot so I’m going to jump in that for a little bit and then hit the sack.


had spaghetti other nite, with extra mushrooms. tomatoes garden canned... imo, 


sauna _after _dinner?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s funny to see someone mention climbing 4 thousand footers, here we mention 14 thousand footers. I’ve been on Mt Whitney twice.


i admire him! sometimes hard enough just to climb out of bed in the morning!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> _*Picked up a Echo CS400 today after a customer backed out of a deal. I always thought they would be on the same level as poulan, but this seems like a decent little saw.*_ Chain adjuster is stripped on it, but other then that it seems to be in good shape.
> 
> View attachment 1030093
> 
> 
> Temp dropped to -5 today, but I had to run the echo a bit to see how it did, so I went ahead and split a sled load for the cabin. Wood sure splits nice once the temp drops down below 0.
> 
> View attachment 1030094


that's why i moved here...!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Thats how most people hunt where I am too. I went caribou hunting last week. 200 trucks parked on the side of the road waiting for caribou to cross.


some down here come with all the bells n whistles, their deer stands and a chef, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> Went out today to see if I could still get to my firewood spot, about halfway there going over an area that’s about same elevation as where I wanted to go there was 16” of wet heavy snowView attachment 1030112
> So I turned around and tried a different road at lower elevation, wasn’t expecting to find anything so was pretty happy to see these dead red fir by the road View attachment 1030113
> And one even leaned up hill toward the roadView attachment 1030114
> View attachment 1030115
> View attachment 1030116
> Feel pretty blessed.


i am just here for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BIG Parade here tomorrow! all local schools closed!!! Phillies tried to_ scrounge_ one on us, but got beat at their own game! Astros '

Alverez hits the game winning homerun!



guy in stands catches it! already has turn down $100,000.00 for it...

the ball that won the World Series!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> I went to bike week this past June first time in a couple of years . Not really the best time to go . *Way to many look at me aholes who have a 10 year old bike with 1000 miles on it *. That and the fact it’s always rain and cold . Went the year before in August was fantastic .
> 
> Had to make this up to keep warm by the fire
> View attachment 1030161


you ride it, that's good. but my Hot Rod mag forum did a barn find article other day on a 1970 Chevelle... LS6!, bench, 4 speed, some lite mods for the strip, mostly stock and totally mint!... with not even 1100 miles on it! i say to that....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> 4000 pages!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vt4ster said:


> scrounging wood pics
> View attachment 1030243
> 
> View attachment 1030245




... those mud flaps!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I got my first squirrel since I put the feeders up the other day. I have a Gamo Whisper Fusion Mach 1 22 caliber breakopen pellet rifle. It packs a whopping 1020 fps.


i like my Gamo Rodent Relocator w/scope and lazer... .177 has the new, modified trigger. planning on setting up a new location shooting range. the location and idea just came to me. about 100'. 75/100. didn't like the trek path across the lawn....






this _moose_ not going to get me!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> That is a sharp looking Goldwing that you have.


goes well with the Harley overcoat!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you seem to have those winter elements well under control!!!


Well, I’ve lived here in the interior of Alaska most of my life. We have been talking moving south, but I don’t do well in the heat. On the same hand, being able to do more stuff during the winter would be nice since I work away from home in the summer.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, I’ve lived here in the interior of Alaska most of my life. We have been talking moving south, but I don’t do well in the heat. On the same hand, being able to do more stuff during the winter would be nice since I work away from home in the summer.


hi TSA - all you guys who live those winters get my respect! I am from PAC NW, but even in mtns skiing, not as cold as u see up there! i am on one AK hikers forum just for the fun of it and to read about their this n that AK hikes out of Anchorage area(s). down here prob too South for you... both weather and... _culture!_ even Mayor said it today on tv news..._ 'a city as diverse as ours!'_ imo, understatement...

but of course, if u did... lol   you would love the air condtioners!.... we all  ours! i pay it homage daily... made another day of service!  down here in summer... no air, no fun and no mercy!




stay warm! hope the motor overhaul goes well for you. close to anti freeze yet?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi TSA - all you guys who live those winters get my respect! I am from PAC NW, but even in mtns skiing, not as cold as u see up there! i am on one AK hikers forum just for the fun of it and to read about their this n that AK hikes out of Anchorage area(s). down here prob too South for you... both weather and... _culture!_ even Mayor said it today on tv news..._ 'a city as diverse as ours!'_ imo, understatement...
> 
> but of course, if u did... lol   you would love the air condtioners!.... we all  ours! i pay it homage daily... made another day of service!  down here in summer... no air, no fun and no mercy!
> 
> View attachment 1030404
> 
> 
> stay warm! hope the motor overhaul goes well for you. close to anti freeze yet?


Most of us don’t consider anchorage to actually be part of Alaska.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Most of us don’t consider anchorage to actually be part of Alaska.


oic 


.. 


Anchorage, Alaska’s largest city, is in the south-central part of the state on the Cook Inlet. It's known for its cultural sites, including the Alaska Native Heritage Center, which displays traditional crafts, stages dances, and presents replicas of dwellings from the area’s indigenous groups. The city is also a gateway to nearby wilderness areas and mountains including the Chugach, Kenai and Talkeetna.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you ride it, that's good. but my Hot Rod mag forum did a barn find article other day on a 1970 Chevelle... LS6!, bench, 4 speed, some lite mods for the strip, mostly stock and totally mint!... with not even 1100 miles on it! i say to that....
> 
> View attachment 1030395


8,800 trips…


----------



## Vt4ster

10mm here too G40mos Diamond D chest rig


----------



## farmer steve

My squirrel loads.


----------



## freeasaburt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like my Gamo Rodent Relocator w/scope and lazer... .177 has the new, modified trigger. planning on setting up a new location shooting range. the location and idea just came to me. about 100'. 75/100. didn't like the trek path across the lawn....
> View attachment 1030400
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030401
> 
> 
> this _moose_ not going to get me!!
> View attachment 1030402



I love airguns! Although I would probably shoot powder burners if our laws were more like they are in te States, but anyway.

I got 2 Benjamins, a (30ft lbs, which is too much really) break barrel and a pcp (Marauder pistol, aka P-rod, modified into a carbine and increased in power). And then some neat stuff by FX (Boss, .30 cal), BSA, Evanix and Shinsung.


----------



## farmer steve

PA elk taken Wednesday. Sharps 45-70. One shot at 175 yards. No, not me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Most of us don’t consider anchorage to actually be part of Alaska.


 Like I always said, Anchoroids are like hemorrhoids, they are both a pain in the azz!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

farmer steve said:


> My squirrel loads.
> View attachment 1030423


 This has been my pesky red squirrel gun for a long time now,







It's ready for whatever you run into,






I've shot a pile of those damredsquirrels with it!

SR


----------



## svk

Speaking of both of those cases, the hunter died because of a stuck cartridge. I’ve never had a cartridge stick in the chamber before. My son came home last night with one stuck. I’m assuming he got a little grit on the cartridge. A tap with a cleaning rod freed it. We swabbed the bore ahd there was nothing in it but powder residue. 

I guess if you’re going in the back country, pack a cleaning kit!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Most of us don’t consider anchorage to actually be part of Alaska.





Sawyer Rob said:


> Like I always said, Anchoroids are like hemorrhoids, they are both a pain in the azz!
> 
> SR


*Anchorage is one of the rudest cities in the U.S. *_ Travel and Leisure ranks Anchortown as the nation's fifth rudest community. Don't ask us where to see the northern lights, if we take American currency or whether we own a dog team instead of a car. Just leave your cash on the doorstep and get back on the cruise ship._

well, seems there are both positive and negative opinions. to be honest, i have had both positive and negative experiences visiting Anchorage. one PO'd me so much.... i ended up writing half dozen letters up that way, to including AK's govenor at the time! and that got results!!! lol  really p'd me off in the tail end... and in the end, they ended up kissing it  it to make amends! why couldn't they have been, well that person... so nice in the first place! and it cost him a few $$'s, too!

for the Good, Bad and the Ugly...









The good, the bad and the ugly: The mother of all Alaska listicles


Maybe it's the mystery. Maybe it's jealousy. For whatever reason, the listmakers and rankings-mongers of the Internet love to point out Alaska's perceived flaws and shortcomings -- along with the the state's more awesome qualities.




www.adn.com


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> PA elk taken Wednesday. Sharps 45-70. One shot at 175 yards. No, not me.
> View attachment 1030425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030424


happy hunter! the look on the elk's face seems to say it all!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

freeasaburt said:


> I love airguns! Although I would probably shoot powder burners if our laws were more like they are in te States, but anyway.
> 
> I got 2 Benjamins, a (30ft lbs, which is too much really) break barrel and a pcp (Marauder pistol, aka P-rod, modified into a carbine and increased in power). And then some neat stuff by FX (Boss, .30 cal), BSA, Evanix and Shinsung.


i was amazed to see how powerful they are these days. .500 air guns! and go hunting elk and bear with them, too.....


----------



## freeasaburt

Yeah development has been crazy, even though these high cal airguns were made for quite some time already (custom work, and the Koreans, who use them for hunting, were early on the market with those things too).
I've seen quite some footage of these soft (pure lead) projectiles going straight through a hog or deer.

In a lot of European countries there's quite severe power regulations, so there's a strong focus on accuracy here (Field Target and Hunter Field Target competitions, sub 12 ft lbs, as well as 100m benchrest competitions long before 'Extreme Benchrest' and other competitions started in the States). Luckily, at least for the time being, laws in Belgiums and the Netherlands are quite lenient.

There's also semi and full auto variants now... and development of 'solids' (as opposed to diabolo shaped pellets) has been really succesfull.

They are usually quite expensive to buy, especially the quality ones, but cost per shot is almost nothing... Although pellet/solid prices have been increasing, just like all the rest.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

(and stuff)


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Lewis and Clark carried a air rifle on their expedition.


----------



## WoodAbuser

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Lewis and Clark carried a air rifle on their expedition.


They were loaned to them from Thomas Jefferson and were full auto!


----------



## Sierra_rider

I think the first successful repeating rifles were air rifles...back in the 1700's.









The Girardoni repeating air rifle of 1780 | Pyramyd Air Gun Blog


B.B. blog post titled The Girardoni repeating air rifle of 1780 explores new information, history, tips and tricks at Pyramyd Air.



www.pyramydair.com


----------



## MustangMike

Yes, there was ONE air rifle on the Lewis + Clark expedition, and it was a repeater (not a semi-auto).

It was reported that each time they encountered a new tribe of Indians they would provide a demonstration with this gun. The Indians, then thinking that each member of the expedition had one of these guns never confronted them.

I believe it was also used to help thwart a Grizzly bear attack when a few rounds from the muzzleloaders did not immediately stop it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> Yes, there was ONE air rifle on the Lewis + Clark expedition, and it was a repeater (not a semi-auto).
> 
> It was reported that each time they encountered a new tribe of Indians they would provide a demonstration with this gun. The Indians, then thinking that each member of the expedition had one of these guns never confronted them.
> 
> I believe it was also used to help thwart a Grizzly bear attack when a few rounds from the muzzleloaders did not immediately stop it.


Pretty sure if you do more research you will find it would fire all 20 rounds with one trigger pull or individual rounds.


----------



## freeasaburt

MustangMike said:


> Yes, there was ONE air rifle on the Lewis + Clark expedition, and it was a repeater (not a semi-auto).
> 
> It was reported that each time they encountered a new tribe of Indians they would provide a demonstration with this gun. The Indians, then thinking that each member of the expedition had one of these guns never confronted them.
> 
> I believe it was also used to help thwart a Grizzly bear attack when a few rounds from the muzzleloaders did not immediately stop it.



As the linked article also mentions, they were also used in a military context, by the Austrians. Pretty relevant back in the day as black powder rifles gave away your shooting location...

With air rifles, it's quite hard to get ánd keep projectiles supersonic. Once the projectiles go below the speed of sound, they have a tendency to start swirling/spiraling, which obviously is no good. To reach sufficient power levels, the only thing one can do is increase the caliber. Thats why (or at least I think so) the Girandoni air rifle was .46 cal.

Pretty neat how they were able to build a tank for compressed air back in the day. Using it as a buttstock is still done today, by some brands; even though some people find it unnerving to put their cheek on a (nowadays) 200 bar/2900 psi tank, the design clearly had advantages. If you put the tank under the barrel, the air has to make a 180° turn, which causes turbulence, decreasing efficiency.

They used a manual air pump, which are also still sold today, although most people switch to a scuba tank. Pumping a reservoir to 200 bar is no joke, and being out of breath when you wanna take a shot doesn't work too well...


----------



## cookies

Figured I'd share my score with the group, 30 bucks for a 25 foot reel of stens sabre titanium chain w/tie straps and boxes delivered prime. This is the chain tractor supply sells as their titanium line, its not stihl but its still pretty good stuff. I went back for a second roll but its sold out, they have other sizes I do not use but I figured others in here might want to take advantage of these prices including 404 .063 for 55 bucks. I'll post links to the ads below.


----------



## MustangMike

1) Pretty sure if you check the article, you will see they say one shot every 3 seconds. Very impressive for its day (w/20 shots), but not a semi-auto.

2) I have a Beeman Marauder high pressure .22 cal pellet gun. I have several 10 shot snail clips for it, and I think it will shoot about 20 before re-pressurizing. It is a bolt action, but is more powerful than any of my nematic air guns. I pump it up with a very high-pressure pump that looks like a bicycle pump, but I understand that scuba pumps will do it much faster.


----------



## cookies

https://www.amazon.com/Stens-098-7256-Titanium-Chain-Black/dp/B09H7K6D6G/ref=dp_prsubs_1?pd_rd_w=kPqAO&content-id=amzn1.sym.ec3cee7c-6bd8-496a-8166-4fdb6d51cad1&pf_rd_p=ec3cee7c-6bd8-496a-8166-4fdb6d51cad1&pf_rd_r=ZPQSC0YVXZ9TQB0KBQFZ&pd_rd_wg=UykyM&pd_rd_r=0370dd5e-f199-4814-99dc-1c3312d2bf2d&pd_rd_i=B09H7K6D6G&psc=1





https://www.amazon.com/Stens-092-8256-Titanium-Chain-Black/dp/B09H7L4CXX/ref=dp_prsubs_2?pd_rd_w=kPqAO&content-id=amzn1.sym.ec3cee7c-6bd8-496a-8166-4fdb6d51cad1&pf_rd_p=ec3cee7c-6bd8-496a-8166-4fdb6d51cad1&pf_rd_r=ZPQSC0YVXZ9TQB0KBQFZ&pd_rd_wg=UykyM&pd_rd_r=0370dd5e-f199-4814-99dc-1c3312d2bf2d&pd_rd_i=B09H7L4CXX&psc=1





https://www.amazon.com/Stens-090-5256-Chain-Reel-Black/dp/B09H7LZPG4/ref=sr_1_10?crid=2PH56U9KOOR9A&keywords=stens+chain+reel&qid=1667851246&sprefix=stens+chain+reel%2Caps%2C183&sr=8-10





https://www.amazon.com/Stens-089-5256-Chain-Reel-Black/dp/B09H7KR1WT/ref=sr_1_20?crid=2PH56U9KOOR9A&keywords=stens+chain+reel&qid=1667851308&sprefix=stens+chain+reel%2Caps%2C183&sr=8-20&ufe=app_do%3Aamzn1.fos.006c50ae-5d4c-4777-9bc0-4513d670b6bc


----------



## cookies

You can also simply type in "stens chain reel" in their search tab and look at each ad, the adds list the size/pitch and here is the stens web site to verify the part# to pitch/cutter/link type. for 30-50 bucks for 25 feet I can live with bumper links LOL





Search results for "titanium%20reel"







www.stens.com


----------



## H-Ranch

Well, I put on my knee brace and a grimace and put up a few loads. Pine that mostly has been halved or quartered will work well this week for the moderate temps. Actually wasn't that bad, but my knee is talking to me a little now. Most wheelbarrow loads I've done in 5 months.


----------



## LondonNeil

Well done H!



freeasaburt said:


> Yeah development has been crazy, even though these high cal airguns were made for quite some time already (custom work, and the Koreans, who use them for hunting, were early on the market with those things too).
> I've seen quite some footage of these soft (pure lead) projectiles going straight through a hog or deer.
> 
> In a lot of European countries there's quite severe power regulations, so there's a strong focus on accuracy here (Field Target and Hunter Field Target competitions, sub 12 ft lbs, as well as 100m benchrest competitions long before 'Extreme Benchrest' and other competitions started in the States). Luckily, at least for the time being, laws in Belgiums and the Netherlands are quite lenient.
> 
> There's also semi and full auto variants now... and development of 'solids' (as opposed to diabolo shaped pellets) has been really succesfull.
> 
> They are usually quite expensive to buy, especially the quality ones, but cost per shot is almost nothing... Although pellet/solid prices have been increasing, just like all the rest.


Yep UK classes an air rifle with more than 12 ft lbs power as a firearm requiring a certificate to own, that then comes with a great deal of restrictions, gun safes, separate ammunition storage, regular checks on this, etc. Even sub 12 ft lbs I can't get my squirrel enemy as it's an offence to let a pellet go beyond my property and the squirrels sit on my fence eating the paracord that I tied my tarps on to my wood pile with. Currently half my stack is uncovered and getting rained on while the tarp is in a heap beside it. I'm going to try wire instead of paracord but they can eat through that too if they want to. Really rather want an air powered squirrel despatcher but it's not worth the huge hassle it would likely bring.


----------



## freeasaburt

Here in Belgium, there's no power restrictions (except for 'short air guns', not gonna get into that now); (H)FT is below 12 because it comes from the UK, originally. 
Any kind of 'pest control' is illegal though, unless you have a hunting permit. You also can't be visible from a public road having an airgun in your hands, and your projectiles can't leave the property you are shooting at.
With the ever more stringent regulations on rat poison, there's probably gonna be a need for more pest control. This is actually already happening in the Netherlands, with air rifles, they have dedicated permits for that there. 
We went a bit off topic here... Maybe better to discuss it elsewhere?


----------



## svk

Well we saw a deer anyhow. Doe walked out at 11:15, looking behind her. Nothing else came out though.


----------



## LondonNeil

Guns and hunting are regular topics here.

Your laws are very similar to ours.... Can't use withing 50ft of the centre of a public road in a way likely to cause injury or distraction.... Can't use on any property without permission, can't let the pellet go off the property, can't have one in public without for reason (basically taking one to or from a gun club), can dispatch certain vermin but not others. Rules on vermin are odd. Iirc I couldn't legally kill a fox. I could trap it, but if I did I can't release it. What on earth are you supposed to do with it? Befriend it?!

IFA 'short air gun' is a pistol, the law restricts these to 6 lb ft.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

LondonNeil said:


> Guns and hunting are regular topics here.
> 
> Your laws are very similar to ours.... Can't use withing 50ft of the centre of a public road in a way likely to cause injury or distraction.... Can't use on any property without permission, can't let the pellet go off the property, can't have one in public without for reason (basically taking one to or from a gun club), can dispatch certain vermin but not others. Rules on vermin are odd. Iirc I couldn't legally kill a fox. I could trap it, but if I did I can't release it. What on earth are you supposed to do with it? Befriend it?!
> 
> IFA 'short air gun' is a pistol, the law restricts these to 6 lb ft.


 Now you know why we kicked the "redcoats" azz's into Canada, and now THEY have stupid gun laws too!!

SR


----------



## freeasaburt

LondonNeil said:


> Guns and hunting are regular topics here.
> 
> Your laws are very similar to ours.... Can't use withing 50ft of the centre of a public road in a way likely to cause injury or distraction.... Can't use on any property without permission, can't let the pellet go off the property, can't have one in public without for reason (basically taking one to or from a gun club), can dispatch certain vermin but not others. Rules on vermin are odd. Iirc I couldn't legally kill a fox. I could trap it, but if I did I can't release it. What on earth are you supposed to do with it? Befriend it?!
> 
> IFA 'short air gun' is a pistol, the law restricts these to 6 lb ft.



Problem here is that most gun laws concern firearms (so called 'non-firearms' like airguns and crossbows are basically free to obtain if you're above 18). There's vague areas. I had a long conversation via email with the 'Federal Gun Service' (Federale Wapendienst) about these, and it's a bit of a mess. There's also a lot of interpretation, some of which is simply false.

Take silencers, for example. Completely forbidden for any kind of firearm. Silencers for (powerful) airguns are very useful, and not strictly forbidden. There is, however, no legal distinction between the two, nor criteria, so in case one would be seized from you, it would be up to you/your counsel to prove it can't be used on a firearm. Which is not only legally, but also purely technically a hard/complicated thing to do...

Regulations for short airguns, the criteria that is, are also a mess but it's basically about the possibility of concealement... Power limit is 7,5 joules, which is about the same as your limit.

Afaik, the governments of The Netherlands and Belgium want to update their airgun laws, but wait for a new European directive, I suppose there is a desire to make the regulation the same throughout Europe. Which most probably means it's all gonna get worse...


----------



## Squareground3691

28 Squirrels  last winter off the bird feeders


----------



## freeasaburt

That's a very familiar looking gun  . I got a Trail NP XL, in .22, is this the same one? I know they have a few variants with the same kind of stock.


----------



## Squareground3691

freeasaburt said:


> That's a very familiar looking gun  . I got a Trail NP XL, in .22, is this the same one? I know they have a few variants with the same kind of stock.


Yes sir .


----------



## djg james

cookies said:


> Figured I'd share my score with the group, 30 bucks for a 25 foot reel of stens sabre titanium chain w/tie straps and boxes delivered prime. This is the chain tractor supply sells as their titanium line, its not stihl but its still pretty good stuff. I went back for a second roll but its sold out, they have other sizes I do not use but I figured others in here might want to take advantage of these prices including 404 .063 for 55 bucks. I'll post links to the ads below.


Sounds like a good deal. Only wish I hand the tools and knew how to make my own loops.


----------



## freeasaburt

Squareground3691 said:


> Yes sir .


Nice. The scope that was on it when I bought it kinda sucked, it was a CenterPoint and apparently quality varies. The trigger was a disaster, massive creep. I modified it according to some youtube vid I found, with a bearing for rc cars, it's a lot better now with a cleaner break point but still far from the outstanding triggers you find on British or German break barrels...

It also shoots a bit too hard for my needs, I wouldn't buy it again, but I'm also not gonna sell it, because sometimes shooting something that's powerful, even at the expense of some accuracy, is just fun. Generally I prefer accuracy over power, but still  .
And there's the pcp's for the combination of power and accuracy, haha. Learning to shoot a spring gun properly is a nice skill though.


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you ride it, that's good. but my Hot Rod mag forum did a barn find article other day on a 1970 Chevelle... LS6!, bench, 4 speed, some lite mods for the strip, mostly stock and totally mint!... with not even 1100 miles on it! i say to that....
> 
> View attachment 1030395
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030397
> 
> View attachment 1030398


Nice find but Totally different scenarios.

Do they have all the documentation that it’s a true SS?


----------



## svk

Well my son saw the same doe we saw plus one more. That’s what she was looking back at when we saw her. (My stand is only 200 yards from him but there’s a hill between us.)


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Only wish I hand the tools and knew how to make my own loops.


All you really need is a ball peen hammer, punch and a grinder. Well something hard to set the chain on too. It's not rocket science, if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## sean donato

Well, had an interesting day of fighting with the auto chicken coop door controller (read its a pos that doesn't work right and the seller lies and doesn't care if his product works or not.) Then I ended up making a chicken sized door in their run so they didn't have to go in and out the man door on the patio. Thats 3/4 done. Wife needs to paint/stain it. It's hung and functional for now. 
I managed to get to my short ends and a few big rounds. Managed to find a staple in one of them. Really ticked me off. Had to stop and sharpen the chain, that I just sharpened. Thankfully I had a stihl chain on and only managed to bend 2 cutters and dull a few more. Wife was complaining that I didn't split enough kindling for her so I took the bulk of the short ends and spent too much time making kindling and filling the corner of the shed with it.  got that done. Still have a but load of shorts to deal with. The back of the pile has been hit and miss for wood quality too. It's my 2 year log pile that I didn't need till this year. Had lots of ash and red and white oak in it. The ash is mostly junk and it's 50/50 with the red oak. All the white oak is in good shape yet. I wasn't surprised the ash went punky, being at the bottom of the pile but the red oak was a disappointment. The logs closer to the bottom of the pile are pretty much punky junk. I think it has to do with my sacrificial logs that keep the pile off the ground singing into the ground and not keeping the air space underneath. Live and learn... more for the evening out door burning.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> some down here come with all the bells n whistles, their deer stands and a chef, too!
> View attachment 1030390
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030391





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> goes well with the Harley overcoat!
> View attachment 1030403


I saw the jacket, LOL


----------



## JustJeff

Used some scrounged apple wood to smoke some ribs and chicken this weekend.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I've been neck deep in rebuilding the engine on our suburban, and let the firewood run out. I actually like to keep about 3 months worth cut and ready, and feed the stove off of the log pile when the weather is good and save the cut wood for the cold parts of the winter, or a emergency like last year when I broke 3 bones in my right hand.

Anyway, I learned that my log splitter wont even try to start at 5 below, and since I had the truck running anyway I went out after a few downed spruce trees I knew about.

I ran my modified Husky 460 Rancher with a 24" bar and that hand filed full comp chain I showed on here last week or so. It cut very well, but very grabby. I guess I need to take a little less off the rakers with hand filing vs grinding them.

Not a big load, but was plenty of wood for me in the sub 0 temps. Been awhile since I hand split that much at once.


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> By coincidence I cleaned up my shop and storeroom a bit today and came across my Beeman air rifle. I haven't shot it in years... with that I dragged out the pellet trap and shot one. It still works fine. That sent me on a Google search for higher end air pistols. I've told myself for years I needed one... Now that even reloaded centerfire ammo seems to require a mortgage an air gun is even more appealing.


 I pulled the trigger, i.e., I ordered a Beeman P1 .177 Pellet Pistol!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The tools are very simple, basic, and easy to use.
However, they need to be permanently mounted to a work bench or a big block of wood that can be set on a work bench. Say, something like a 3" thick 12" x 24" board. Just Google "saw chain breaker and spinner" You should find out everything you need to know as far as dealers and video instruction. 

Spin safe, spin sharp, and spin away!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> The tools are very simple, basic, and easy to use
> However. They need to be permanently mounted to a work bench or a big block of wood that can be set on a work bench. Say, something like a 3" thick 12" x 24" board. Just Google "saw chain breaker and spinner" You should find out everything you need to know as far as dealers and video instruction.
> 
> Spin safe, spin sharp, and spin away!


I’ve got the Stihl combo breaker/spinner and would rather have it as separate tools. They are pretty affordable now with the Chinese ones on the market. 

I just mount mine to my work bench or the bed of my truck with a couple wood screws and big washers.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Although this Blaze King in my shop is an earlier mode. Its STIHL in very good shape and air tight. This deposit of spruce will burn at least twelve hours with the air vent on low. 




Honestly, I won't be a bit surprised if I have a bed of coals after 18 hours.  IMOP, the worst thing a person can do to a wood stove. Is over fire it and get it too hot. Causing it to warp and crack over time!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well, my Squaw went in to town for a girls night and I forgot to take some venison burger out to thaw, so I cooked up a gourmet pasta dish that is an old family recipe!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, my Squaw went in to town for a girls night and I forgot to take some venison burger out to thaw, so I cooked a gourmet pasta dish that is an old family recipe!
> View attachment 1030635


Alaskan classic right there with some pilot bread.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve got the Stihl combo breaker/spinner and would rather have it as separate tools. They are pretty affordable now with the Chinese ones on the market.
> 
> I just mount mine to my work bench or the bed of my truck with a couple wood screws and big washers.


I like my Oregon chain break and the spinner mounted at the end my bench in the "saw chop" corner of my shop. I spin up a lot of chains for myself, as well as the chains I sell to friends, neighbors, and other customers. I believe I'm currently sitting on four different spools of saw chain of different size and type. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Alaskan classic right there with some pilot bread.


You bet!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, my Squaw went in to town for a girls night and I forgot to take some venison burger out to thaw, so I cooked a gourmet pasta dish that is an old family recipe!
> View attachment 1030635


Lol...I carry those in my fire line gear. Where people think I'm a weirdo is, I sprinkle the mix over the noodles and break off pieces of them to eat raw. It's honestly not that bad and is 1000x better than eating an MRE.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Lol...I carry those in my fire line gear. Where people think I'm a weirdo is, I sprinkle the mix over the noodles and break off pieces of them to eat raw. It's honestly not that bad and is 1000x better than eating an MRE.


Roger. I put it in my hunting pack and sometimes eat it dry and I also know some other folks that eat it dry too, but if you're working or hiking tuff and sweating a lot. You gotta really drink a lot of water. Or you can get dehydrated fast. 
Even when cooked in water. It will STIHL soak up more moisture once in your stomach!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger. I put it in my hunting pack and sometimes eat it dry and also I know some other folks that eat it dry too, but if you're working or hiking tuff and sweating a lot. You gotta really drink a lot of water. Or you can get dehydrated fast.
> Even when cooked in water. It will STIHL soak up more moisture once in your stomach!


Yeah, I carry a crap ton of water in my gear...probably over 5 liters between the hydration bladder and my hydroflasks. Not to mention that I'll shove a couple bottles of gatorade/whatever into my pack. I've had to deal with first hand, coworkers that were suffering from heat exhaustion, etc. One even got rhabdo...google that one...basically your body starting consuming muscle fiber(which is toxic) and it can permenantly damage your kidneys.


----------



## Raven Coll

GrizG said:


> By coincidence I cleaned up my shop and storeroom a bit today and came across my Beeman air rifle. I haven't shot it in years... with that I dragged out the pellet trap and shot one. It still works fine. That sent me on a Google search for higher end air pistols. I've told myself for years I needed one... Now that even reloaded centerfire ammo seems to require a mortgage an air gun is even more appealing.


If you want to hunt with it have a look at Tim McMurray's (MAC1 Airguns) LD. It is based on a Crosman MK1 converted to 22 cal with a external 3.5oz tank on it. Mine I put a Burris 2-12 pistol scope on it and it balances beautifully. At 50 yds it will put 16gn JSB exacts in a 1" cluster. At 30yds or so I aim to put the pullet halway between the eye and ear and it is instant lights out. With the integral suppressor I can often shoot more that are only a yd or so away as the impact noise is so quiet. In the summer the bottle with give 200+ shots.


----------



## GrizG

Raven Coll said:


> If you want to hunt with it have a look at Tim McMurray's (MAC1 Airguns) LD. It is based on a Crosman MK1 converted to 22 cal with an external 3.5oz tank on it. Mine I put a Burris 2-12 pistol scope on it and it balances beautifully. At 50 yds it will put 16gn JSB exacts in a 1" cluster. At 30yds or so I aim to put the pullet halway between the eye and ear and it is instant lights out. With the integral suppressor I can often shoot more that are only a yd or so away as the impact noise is so quiet. In the summer the bottle with give 200+ shots.


More interested in punching paper at my house… using an early Lancaster style flintlock for whitetail this year. May go squirrel hunting with a Crackshot .22 if I have time. Leaving all the fine shotguns, rifles and handguns alone for a while… simple has become very appealing to me lately!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

New toy…Stihl getting the hang of it but it is fast compared to hand file on badly damaged chains.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> New toy…Stihl getting the hang of it but it is fast compared to hand file on badly damaged chains.View attachment 1030639


Go square tune! Don't be such a "round"!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

singinwoodwackr said:


> New toy…Stihl getting the hang of it but it is fast compared to hand file on badly damaged chains.View attachment 1030639


I don't understand this damaged chain you speak of.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Go square tune! Don't be such a "round"!


I got to digging around today. All of my chain I have on hand is full comp and I don't feel like trying to learn how to square file on a 28" or longer full comp chain.

I think I have a 18 or 20" K095 mount bar somewhere I could throw on that 460 rancher and maybe use it as a test mule for my square filing.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don't understand this damaged chain you speak of.


I may be wrong, but I assume he's talking about bringing back a rocked chain to fresh.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I may be wrong, but I assume he's talking about bringing back a rocked chain to fresh.



I was being a smartass acting like I've never damaged a chain (Which I haven't)


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I asked in the Jonsered thread too, but this one gets way more activity. 

Anyone know which model of the Jonsered 670 was the single coil? The super, or the champ?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was being a smartass acting like I've never damaged a chain (Which I haven't)


I get the being a smart ass. However, not ever rocking a chain? Wow! Thats impressive to say the least! I've completely destroyed chains before! To the point of no return, and rocked more chains than I can remember.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> More interested in punching paper at my house… using an early Lancaster style flintlock for whitetail this year. May go squirrel hunting with a Crackshot .22 if I have time. Leaving all the fine shotguns, rifles and handguns alone for a while… simple has become very appealing to me lately!


My down range paper puncher in .308Win.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> My down range paper puncher in .308Win. View attachment 1030644


I need to get another 308. I sold my last one when I started selling off my right handed rifles and haven't gotten around to putting another one together yet.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Go square tune! Don't be such a "round"!


Already found u-tube vids for this machine. I cut mostly hardwoods but always wanted to learn to sq file…or grind.
I do repairs for a local tree service and they have a huge amount of dull chains. I’ll pay for this thing in a few weeks, lol.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> (Which I haven't)


Then you don’t cut much urban wood


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

singinwoodwackr said:


> Then you don’t cut much urban wood


Actually I don’t . Closest “urban” is 100 miles to the north of me. 

I have hit a lot of bullets though since I shoot into my wood pile 

Cut up a a power pole a couple weeks ago that I hauled from the big city and had to regrind the chain after the 3 cuts I made. 

Lots of silt in our area so chains can do dull fast in that stuff, but usually not badly damaged.


----------



## Raven Coll

freeasaburt said:


> Nice. The scope that was on it when I bought it kinda sucked, it was a CenterPoint and apparently quality varies. The trigger was a disaster, massive creep. I modified it according to some youtube vid I found, with a bearing for rc cars, it's a lot better now with a cleaner break point but still far from the outstanding triggers you find on British or German break barrels...
> 
> It also shoots a bit too hard for my needs, I wouldn't buy it again, but I'm also not gonna sell it, because sometimes shooting something that's powerful, even at the expense of some accuracy, is just fun. Generally I prefer accuracy over power, but still  .
> And there's the pcp's for the combination of power and accuracy, haha. Learning to shoot a spring gun properly is a nice skill though.


Try fairly heavy pellets they generally group better.


----------



## Raven Coll

GrizG said:


> More interested in punching paper at my house… using an early Lancaster style flintlock for whitetail this year. May go squirrel hunting with a Crackshot .22 if I have time. Leaving all the fine shotguns, rifles and handguns alone for a while… simple has become very appealing to me lately!


I don't know if it still happens but a bunch of guy's used to shoot LD's on a shingle road (for the dust kicked up) and the traget was paintball pellets ballanced on golf tees. That makes a good challenge.


----------



## freeasaburt

Raven Coll said:


> Try fairly heavy pellets they generally group better.



True, I usually shoot the 18,13 grains .22 JSB ('Jumbo Heavy') out of it.
I tested quite a lot of heavier stuff years ago, some with a bit of succes.
I wonder how the FX 'hybrid slugs' would do. They're 22 grains, in .22


----------



## Vt4ster

old Timberline Momma Bear


----------



## WoodAbuser

Hey @COWBOY254 Everything going okay down under? I don't remember seeing any posts from you recently.


----------



## JustJeff

Daisy red ryder for the win here, don't even need the sights, you can see the BB's and walk them on target like tracers! Used to use it to discourage stray cats from crapping under my deck but now the bluetick takes care of that so it's duties have been reduced to mangling pop cans.


----------



## JustJeff

Vt4ster said:


> old Timberline Momma Bear
> View attachment 1030658


Love the boot dryer! Bet you could warm a sandwich in that desk drawer too.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Only wish I hand the tools and knew how to make my own loops.


If you have a Dremel with cut off wheel it makes it real easy. If you grind the rivets down real good the chain almost falls apart then you can use the emergency/in the woods chain mender kit that's pretty cheap.


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> goes well with the Harley overcoat!
> View attachment 1030403


That’s my wife’s rain gear . Can’t see throwing away a perfectly good set .

Edit : And the fact I own a Springer Softail , Anniversary Fatboy and Road Glide Ultra


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I've been neck deep in rebuilding the engine on our suburban, and let the firewood run out. I actually like to keep about 3 months worth cut and ready, and feed the stove off of the log pile when the weather is good and save the cut wood for the cold parts of the winter, or a emergency like last year when I broke 3 bones in my right hand.
> 
> Anyway, I learned that my log splitter wont even try to start at 5 below, and since I had the truck running anyway I went out after a few downed spruce trees I knew about.
> 
> I ran my modified Husky 460 Rancher with a 24" bar and that hand filed full comp chain I showed on here last week or so. It cut very well, but very grabby. I guess I need to take a little less off the rakers with hand filing vs grinding them.
> 
> Not a big load, but was plenty of wood for me in the sub 0 temps. Been awhile since I hand split that much at once.
> 
> View attachment 1030631


Sometimes on chains like that I'll just grab a larger file to remove a little bit of the hook. In frozen wood a bit less hook will hold up much better too.
What mods did you do to the 460.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Go square tune! Don't be such a "round"!


A friend gave me a few square chains after he ran them until they were dull, since he has no grinder or files. This was one of the 84dl chains I ground.


It did a nice job on the ported 365.


Here's a 150lb round for you. Cherry I cut last summer, the log was sitting on my black locust pile just waiting to be cut this yr.


The splitter isn't working that great, it's one I bought last month. The engine runs well, but the governor doesn't kick the rpms up, and changing the rpm via the control it goes from very low to more like a proper idle when in the high position. It also wasn't to stall the engine if you just keep running it into a tougher piece. I adjusted the pressure a little at the valve, and removed the engine cover to see what was happening with the governor because it was stiff and not moving easily. There's an automatic high idle control that works off heat from the engine, it was all jammed up under the cover, I'm not sure how it's supposed to be hooked onto the arm for the governor. I'll probably pull it back apart and see if I can't get it to idle/run at a bit higher rpm, I have some larger oak rounds it surely won't split as it is.
Always make sure to put the dipstick back in before a quick test run .


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Sometimes on chains like that I'll just grab a larger file to remove a little bit of the hook. In frozen wood a bit less hook will hold up much better too.
> What mods did you do to the 460.
> 
> A friend gave me a few square chains after he ran them until they were dull, since he has no grinder or files. This was one of the 84dl chains I ground.
> View attachment 1030721
> 
> It did a nice job on the ported 365.
> View attachment 1030729
> 
> Here's a 150lb round for you. Cherry I cut last summer, the log was sitting on my black locust pile just waiting to be cut this yr.
> View attachment 1030722
> 
> The splitter isn't working that great, it's one I bought last month. The engine runs well, but the governor doesn't kick the rpms up, and changing the rpm via the control it goes from very low to more like a proper idle when in the high position. It also wasn't to stall the engine if you just keep running it into a tougher piece. I adjusted the pressure a little at the valve, and removed the engine cover to see what was happening with the governor because it was stiff and not moving easily. There's an automatic high idle control that works off heat from the engine, it was all jammed up under the cover, I'm not sure how it's supposed to be hooked onto the arm for the governor. I'll probably pull it back apart and see if I can't get it to idle/run at a bit higher rpm, I have some larger oak rounds it surely won't split as it is.
> Always make sure to put the dipstick back in before a quick test run .
> View attachment 1030730
> 
> View attachment 1030722


Sure do like my Iron & Oak it’s a beast


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Sometimes on chains like that I'll just grab a larger file to remove a little bit of the hook. In frozen wood a bit less hook will hold up much better too.
> What mods did you do to the 460.
> 
> A friend gave me a few square chains after he ran them until they were dull, since he has no grinder or files. This was one of the 84dl chains I ground.
> View attachment 1030721
> 
> It did a nice job on the ported 365.
> View attachment 1030729
> 
> Here's a 150lb round for you. Cherry I cut last summer, the log was sitting on my black locust pile just waiting to be cut this yr.
> View attachment 1030722
> 
> The splitter isn't working that great, it's one I bought last month. The engine runs well, but the governor doesn't kick the rpms up, and changing the rpm via the control it goes from very low to more like a proper idle when in the high position. It also wasn't to stall the engine if you just keep running it into a tougher piece. I adjusted the pressure a little at the valve, and removed the engine cover to see what was happening with the governor because it was stiff and not moving easily. There's an automatic high idle control that works off heat from the engine, it was all jammed up under the cover, I'm not sure how it's supposed to be hooked onto the arm for the governor. I'll probably pull it back apart and see if I can't get it to idle/run at a bit higher rpm, I have some larger oak rounds it surely won't split as it is.
> Always make sure to put the dipstick back in before a quick test run .
> View attachment 1030730
> 
> View attachment 1030722


That's some dence wood fir sure! A seasoned round of Spruce that size. Would weigh half that.  Looks to be in the 20"- 24" range I'm assuming?


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged up a new muffler cover, my last one was catching bark on fire when cutting. A couple friends fabricated and I used the tig, thanks guys they know who they are.


----------



## GrizG

Raven Coll said:


> I don't know if it still happens but a bunch of guy's used to shoot LD's on a shingle road (for the dust kicked up) and the traget was paintball pellets ballanced on golf tees. That makes a good challenge.


As a kid I wore out BB guns (Crossman 760, and others). The kid next door and I always seemed to have a slingshot, bb gun, hatchet, or knife in our hands! I taught my sons the "aim small, shoot small" philosophy. Bullseye shooting was where the basics were learned and then plinking targets were anything that demanded fine sight alignment, a fine sight picture, trigger control, and breath control... Decently accurate guns were needed of course!


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Sure do like my Iron & Oak it’s a beast


I'd like one of those, great cycle time, and they are built very well.
I'll probably end up converting a 37ton huskee into a pusher style like @cantoo did. I'd also like to have electric start, a box style wedge, and with all that weight it would be cool to make it self-propelled. Once the barns done maybe I'll build something like that.


Kodiak Kid said:


> That's some dence wood fir sure! A seasoned round of Spruce that size. Would weigh half that.  Looks to be in the 20"- 24" range I'm assuming?


It's probably more the water weight, then the density, when dry it's pretty light for a hardwood.
This one of my favorite smelling woods, some nice white oak is up there too.
Yep, 22" or so .


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged up a new muffler cover, my last one was catching bark on fire when cutting. A couple friends fabricated and I used the tig, thanks guys they know who they are. View attachment 1030742


Muffler looks great, hows she sound.
Cat' believe how many on here drink the stihl Kool-Aid  .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Only wish I hand the tools and knew how to make my own loops.


To be quite honest. If you don't go through chains on a regular basis and only burn through two or three a year. It may not even be practical to buy chain by the spool. Nor a break and spinner. As some folks on here have mentioned. All you really need to repair a parted chain or break and splice smaller loops into bigger loops is some spare side straps, a punch, and a hammer/felling axe. A grinder is good to have fir grinding down side strap posts when splicing chains at home on the saw bench. Unless one actually has a cain break and spinner. However, a grinder is not a necessity. I've punched out side staps way deep in the woods on a stump using my felling axe as a hammer. Then used my saw bar as an anvil for a solid backing when tapping the new strap post's . It works quite well. Just don't use a Light Weight bar for an anvil, over tap, or beat the side strap post's to hard!
Hope this info helps and all makes "cents".

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Sometimes on chains like that I'll just grab a larger file to remove a little bit of the hook. In frozen wood a bit less hook will hold up much better too.
> What mods did you do to the 460.


Not a whole lot. I nipped the bottom of the piston so that the intake opens right when the upper port closes, opened up the exhaust side (didn’t raise it though) muffler mod, and added the 372 outer dog that I modified to fit.


----------



## MustangMike

My Mastermind 462 made short work of transforming some Black Cherry and Sugar Maple into firewood up at my cabin in the Catskills.

Two of my grandsons helped with the transportation.


----------



## MustangMike

And, since everyone likes views, I tried to get some of the Cannonsville Reservoir with the leaves down (and the water is a little low).


----------



## MustangMike

Everyone had a good time!

Saw several deer (many at night), but no shots with the crossbow. Just hunted briefly in the mornings, then did work. We set up a new ladder tree stand (nice stand, but the directions are in Chinese), so it took a while to put together, and we cut wood, etc.

Going up to my stand in the am on Sat I was stopped in my tracks as I spotted eyes coming down the logging road towards me. At first, I did not know what it was, and the crossbow was not cocked! Luckly it was just a deer (I believe the 4 pt we have on the trail cams, which I can't shoot up there - 3 pts/side). He stayed withing 30 yards of me for 20 minutes as daylight slowly came in (it was overcast and dark). I was able to cock the crossbow and knock a bolt w/o spooking him, but just as it was light enough to see, he drifted away.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> My Mastermind 462 made short work of transforming some Black Cherry and Sugar Maple into firewood up at my cabin in the Catskills.
> 
> Two of my grandsons helped with the transportation.


Good on ya!


----------



## MustangMike

The 4 pt is really not a bad size buck, wish I could take him!

We moved this camera to a scape of his that I found in the thick!


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was being a smartass acting like I've never damaged a chain (Which I haven't)


You will now.


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was being a smartass acting like I've never damaged a chain (Which I haven't)





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was being a smartass acting like I've never damaged a chain (Which I haven't)



I've been swinging chain saws for over 40 years and have never damaged a chain......since the last time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Everyone had a good time!
> 
> Saw several deer (many at night), but no shots with the crossbow. Just hunted briefly in the mornings, then did work. We set up a new ladder tree stand (nice stand, but the directions are in Chinese), so it took a while to put together, and we cut wood, etc.
> 
> Going up to my stand in the am on Sat I was stopped in my tracks as I spotted eyes coming down the logging road towards me. At first, I did not know what it was, and the crossbow was not cocked! Luckly it was just a deer (I believe the 4 pt we have on the trail cams, which I can't shoot up there - 3 pts/side). He stayed withing 30 yards of me for 20 minutes as daylight slowly came in (it was overcast and dark). I was able to cock the crossbow and knock a bolt w/o spooking him, but just as it was light enough to see, he drifted away.


I've often found not all, but many of the big mature bucks to be strictly nocturnal! A hunter is lucky if he sees one in just enough light to take an ethical shot just at dawn or dusk!  The pictures of this Blacktial stud buck were taken on Oct 30th everywhere from one to two hours before dawn! Hes a big 3x5 if you count eye gaurds. He would have been a 4x5 but his G-4 broke off. Probably while rubbing off velvet or rubbing shrubs and saplings during the pre rut. 




Being as picture can often do no justice. It can be hard to field judge a rack from just looking at pictures. However, if one knows what he is looking for? It can definitely be done with a fair amount of accuracy. For example. The bucks ears are six inches long. That would put both G-2 tines around eight, maybe nine inches long. Witch is very exceptional for Sitka Blacktial!  The entire frame gross scores well over 100 inches before deductions. It takes 108 inches net score (after deductions) to make the B&C records for All-Time Sitka Blacktial. Although that is small compared to trophy Whitetail. Being as they are two different species of deer. One can not compare the two. It would be like comparing a trophy Whitetail to a trophy Rocky Mt. Elk! Apples and oranges. Apples and oranges gentleman!....

Hunt ethically and hunt safe!


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been swinging chain saws for over 40 years and have never damaged a chain......since the last time.


And you'll never do it again, after "the last time" .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well Gents, the picture of yesterday's fire in my shop stove was taken at 1807 hours. I checked it late this morning at 1125 hours. This is what I saw.


At almost 17.5 hours of burn time on one stoking, and the 1000sq foot shop is STIHL well over 70 degrees at the end of the 17 plus hours. IMOP, It is a solid example of the results from good quality seasoned Sitka Spruce, and a good testament to a high quality air tight stove. However,  as we all know. How tight a building is sealed and insulated plays a huge part! 

Stay warm this winter my friends!


----------



## JimR

My light weight bar came in today. I haven't weighed the stock 24 inch bar yet but this bar weighs 2.8 pounds. Now to wait until the ground freezes so I can clear out some more dying Ash trees.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> My light weight bar came in today. I haven't weighed the stock 24 inch bar yet but this bar weighs 2.8 pounds. Now to wait until the ground freezes so I can clear out some more dying Ash trees.


High quality bar right there, now go cut some dang wood !! Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> I've been swinging chain saws for over 40 years and have never damaged a chain......since the last time.


 .Well put! 



chipper1 said:


> And you'll never do it again, after "the last time" .


Or "until the next time"!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Squareground3691 said:


> Tried to get permit four years ago but no dice , when I was out in Yosemite, did Half dome thoe .



I went up Half Dome in 2007. I was ending a 180 mile trip in Yosemite Valley, and it was only two miles out of the way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Out there your trees are twice as tall compared to the East Coast.



You mean like these? I posted this before, my own video.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Echo 251T...
> 
> View attachment 1030371



You sure that’s not a 2511T?


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Muffler looks great, hows she sound.
> Cat' believe how many on here drink the stihl Kool-Aid  .
> View attachment 1030799


Better than mixing it with gas


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good one! a chipper-style bonfire!!



This is our bigger burn pile, we added a little since this picture. I know there’s not really a size reference, but I guess there’s 200 cubic yards of material here. We didn’t dare burn it before the snow hit, there’s snow now and 2-4 more feet expected in the next two days. Not sure when we’ll burn it, maybe in January. I’ve already drug the logs away, we want to have our neighbor mill them.


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> To be quite honest. If you don't go through chains on a regular basis and only burn through two or three a year. It may not even be practical to buy chain by the spool. Nor a break and spinner. As some folks on here have mentioned. All you really need to repair a parted chain or break and splice smaller loops into bigger loops is some spare side straps, a punch, and a hammer/felling axe. A grinder is good to have fir grinding down side strap posts when splicing chains at home on the saw bench. Unless one actually has a cain break and spinner. However, a grinder is not a necessity. I've punched out side staps way deep in the woods on a stump using my felling axe as a hammer. Then used my saw bar as an anvil for a solid backing when tapping the new strap post's . It works quite well. Just don't use a Light Weight bar for an anvil, over tap, or beat the side strap post's to hard!
> Hope this info helps and all makes "cents".
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yes, that's me. Week end warrior. Can't really justify buying the tools and chain. Just commenting on how it would be nice to do. I have a few chains that have stretched and need a few links removed. I thought I might pick up something like this:


https://www.amazon.com/Felled-Pocket-Chainsaw-Chain-Breaker/dp/B088FZR67W/ref=sxin_15_pa_sp_search_thematic_sspa?content-id=amzn1.sym.dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6%3Aamzn1.sym.dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6&crid=FONTX577IJAO&cv_ct_cx=chainsaw+chain+breaker&keywords=chainsaw+chain+breaker&pd_rd_i=B088FZR67W&pd_rd_r=70af3be8-0c49-40ff-8899-9adb18e06aed&pd_rd_w=wlF1r&pd_rd_wg=MGt41&pf_rd_p=dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6&pf_rd_r=Z2HWEKBE6V4AWM74SWMH&qid=1667947601&sprefix=chainsaw+chain+breaker%2Caps%2C124&sr=1-33-bb4842f6-7db0-410d-8e58-ed475f3f7b54-spons&psc=1&smid=A1UMBRA5ZTBCX8


I just don't know anything about what/where I need for tie straps? for 3/8" pitch 0.063 chain.


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> The 4 pt is really not a bad size buck, wish I could take him!
> 
> We moved this camera to a scape of his that I found in the thick!


My Brother was up a tree today with a 10 pt walk by him 60-70 yards from him. He's got a couple of more days to try and get him before shot gun season starts. My Brother hunts the say strip of woods my BIL and his sons hunt with shot guns. So my Brother will pre-season scout, target shoot and put in the time and effort to actually hunt. The shot gun crew picks up a gun once a year, no sighting in, goes out in the woods and shoots the first deer that comes along. Usually it's the nice buck my Brother's got his sights on. Happened before.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> You mean like these? I posted this before, my own video.



Yes, like those. I have seen them up close many times while on vacation out West, up in B.C. and Alberta.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Well, my trusty 7.3 powerstroke took a crap on my today. Probably be down for the rest of the winter now.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> My Brother was up a tree today with a 10 pt walk by him 60-70 yards from him. He's got a couple of more days to try and get him before shot gun season starts. My Brother hunts the say strip of woods my BIL and his sons hunt with shot guns. So my Brother will pre-season scout, target shoot and put in the time and effort to actually hunt. The shot gun crew picks up a gun once a year, no sighting in, goes out in the woods and shoots the first deer that comes along. Usually it's the nice buck my Brother's got his sights on. Happened before.


I know that feeling all to well when I had a buck's schedule all planned out. Opening day of shotgun season comes and someone else drops it 100 yards away from your stand.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Yes, that's me. Week end warrior. Can't really justify buying the tools and chain. Just commenting on how it would be nice to do. I have a few chains that have stretched and need a few links removed. I thought I might pick up something like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Felled-Pocket-Chainsaw-Chain-Breaker/dp/B088FZR67W/ref=sxin_15_pa_sp_search_thematic_sspa?content-id=amzn1.sym.dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6%3Aamzn1.sym.dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6&crid=FONTX577IJAO&cv_ct_cx=chainsaw+chain+breaker&keywords=chainsaw+chain+breaker&pd_rd_i=B088FZR67W&pd_rd_r=70af3be8-0c49-40ff-8899-9adb18e06aed&pd_rd_w=wlF1r&pd_rd_wg=MGt41&pf_rd_p=dfb69b7f-0c77-4124-a5d0-05887808d5d6&pf_rd_r=Z2HWEKBE6V4AWM74SWMH&qid=1667947601&sprefix=chainsaw+chain+breaker%2Caps%2C124&sr=1-33-bb4842f6-7db0-410d-8e58-ed475f3f7b54-spons&psc=1&smid=A1UMBRA5ZTBCX8
> 
> 
> I just don't know anything about what/where I need for tie straps? for 3/8" pitch 0.063 chain.


Your LSS should have the straps you require.


----------



## djg james

Last week, I got all the Mulberry split that I recently saved from the burn pile. Heavy stuff. I left the 24" dia x 8' log. Just too big for me.


Last couple of days I finally got it all moved off the driveway to it's final resting place. I'm guessing a cord.

Today, I noticed some new arrivals at the burn pile. Maxed out my truck with a load of Red Oak branches. New tires were squatting a little. I don't know what psi they put in them. May have to add a few pounds.


Did it all with my MS 170. It wouldn't idle so I took it out and adjusted the single screw and gave it some run time. Cut well just a little slow. Never had a problem with the saw idling before until I switched to Non-Ethanol gas. Coincidence I guess. Can't see that really effecting anything?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well Gents, the picture of yesterday's fire in my shop stove was taken at 1807 hours. I checked it late this morning at 1125 hours. This is what I saw.
> View attachment 1030830
> 
> At almost 17.5 hours of burn time on one stoking, and the 1000sq foot shop is STIHL well over 70 degrees at the end of the 17 plus hours. IMOP, It is a solid example of the results from good quality seasoned Sitka Spruce, and a good testament to a high quality air tight stove. However,  as we all know. How tight a building is sealed and insulated plays a huge part!
> 
> Stay warm this winter my friends!


I really need to do the addition on my shop, in order to make room to install a wood stove. I already have a spare stove that would be perfect in the shop, just too many projects. I don't have the wall space for a stove right now. The last open wall space that I had, now houses my lathe.


----------



## Sierra_rider

This woodstove talk made me look at my weather station thing...high of 35 today. Got just warm enough to turn the snow into a slushy mess.


----------



## svk

Opportunity favors the prepared… But a lot of inexperienced and or lazy hunters do happen into a nice buck every now and then. Back when deer were plentiful here, my deer stand was by far the best early-season spot around. One time in the 70’s they shot three bucks off of it on opening weekend. Even with the greatly declined population, I have scored a buck on the first day in three of the last five years. The other years I took a skunk for the season though.

My neighbor does an immense amount of scouting and also has an unreal number of game cameras out. He does very well on the second and third weekend traditionally. And when I say very well, I mean they usually get one decent buck for 2 to 3 hunters…not what guys in areas without wolves would call good hunting.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Remember this buck rub?







Here's the buck that made it,






He better be careful, or he will end up in my freezer! Rifle season is coming soon!

SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Remember this buck rub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the buck that made it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He better be careful, or he will end up in my freezer! Rifle season is coming soon!
> 
> SR


Looks like 55yrds or so .
Is the rifle line at m46, I think it's north of m57 over here.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> .Well put!
> 
> 
> Or "until the next time"!


But then that would be the next time


----------



## MustangMike

I went to my local hunting spot today, into my climbing tree stand with my crossbow.

The landowner, who usually tells me to "get rid of some of the deer" tells me he has only seen one buck once, and thinks he saw it dead alongside the road today, and has seen a doe twice, so I was not real optimistic. He has 9 acres, 5 wooded, 4 lawn. Usually, he is complaining about the deer eating the bushes by his house, but nothing this year! I think the deer use his wooded acres as a staging area before going onto the lawns at night, and it has been a productive spot for me hunting it right before dark.

Sunset was 4:40 so I'm allowed to hunt till 5:10, but it gets too dark by then. At 10 of 5 I see a deer moving, but it disappears. Not knowing if it was a buck or doe, I do 2 brief fawn bleats. I see the deer again, it is feeding, but working in my direction. Time is not on my side. As it gets closer, I can't count the points, but is has a very nice rack. However, it is facing towards me with its head down. I wait and wait, it is 35 yds away, and finally turns broadside.

I let fly and hear a thwack. The deer goes 30 yds to the left and away, then does a 180 about 60 yds away going to the right in thick stuff and disappears.

I climb down, put on my headlamp and search and search and search. So many pricker bushes and vines, my bolt may not have gone through clean. I can't find any evidence of a hit. I'll go back tomorrow morning in the daylight and search again. Right now, very disappointed. It was a nice buck, and I know the pickings are slim in this area this year.

On the other side of the coin, I'm very pleased that I saw such a nice buck when the landowner's assessment was so bleak. Hopefully, I will either find it, or see it again.


----------



## svk

Good luck. Hope you find it tomorrow


----------



## Sierra_rider

Started making a vertical milling slide tonight, for my 12x36 lathe. The big piece started out as a scrap piece of 1/2"...my 40A plasma cutter gave its all just to mostly cut through it. I made it into a somewhat circular shape with my 7" angle grinder and then welded what was left of a 1-7/8" trailer ball to chuck it up to the lathe and put the finish on. 

A machinist I am not, but it will be cool to almost have a mini-mill. I can pull the compound off my lathe and put this in its place...I still need to make the 90* piece that holds the mill slide.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Decided I wanted a cigar tonight, and it seemed like a good idea to grind some chains from over the wood cutting season while I smoked. I hadn't gotten a chance to set up the new Farmertec chain grinder yet, only played with it at the bench, so I changed up the mounting board on the wall to accommodate both grinders.

Ground a few chains, and made some modifications to the new grinder.

First off, I don't like how the bottom adjuster knob uses spring tension. The Oregon doesn't have the spring on the bottom, so I used a short chunk of 12ga barrel I had laying around and a washer and got rid of the spring. Much better.

Next thing I did was change out the spring on the chain stop. I had to do this on the Oregon when it was new as well as it was the same was and the little knob wouldn't stay tight when further out.

I also had to fix the ball bearings and springs in the bottom for the 100 degree tilt. They springs were mangled and the bearings were stuck in the holes. Of course while trying to free them, I had one go flying across the shed. I have a general idea where it went, but no luck finding it. I cut open a BBB 12ga shell and the pellets were just about the perfect size, and used a couple small pen springs and got that all fixed up.

Over all, pretty good for the price. I like it much better then the Oregon 410-120.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Actually I don’t . Closest “urban” is 100 miles to the north of me.
> 
> I have hit a lot of bullets though since I shoot into my wood pile
> 
> Cut up a a power pole a couple weeks ago that I hauled from the big city and had to regrind the chain after the 3 cuts I made.
> 
> Lots of silt in our area so chains can do dull fast in that stuff, but usually not badly damaged.





Kodiak Kid said:


> Go square tune! Don't be such a "round"!


Do you need special grind wheels for sq grinding?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

singinwoodwackr said:


> Do you need special grind wheels for sq grinding?


You need a whole special grinder, and I haven't found one for under about 1200 bucks yet.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Do you need special grind wheels for sq grinding?


Its an entirely different grinder all together. 
A good quality entry level square grinder will probably cost around 2000 

In good condition. Silvey grinders sell used for over 3000 depending on witch model.


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike . Hope you find your buck. Good luck. Heading to a standing cornfield shortly. Rut is kicking in pretty good here. Saturday is our last day for stick slinging.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Sure do like my Iron & Oak it’s a beast


That one is made in USA right? Seems like most box store ones come from china


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> That one is made in USA right? Seems like most box store ones come from china


Yup , it’s a high quality built in the USA


----------



## svk

Morning guys. 

Woke up to a new state rep for our area. Red contender unseated 4 term blue incumbent. First time in recent memory (maybe in my lifetime) we’ve been red. Not much changed in most of MN though, guess they are happy with everything (shrug).


----------



## jellyroll

Processed a face cord of pitch pine it was free and seasoned so should provide heat on cold morning when it will be used. Wasn't to bad to split and light weight.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

What's a "face" cord?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I went to my local hunting spot today, into my climbing tree stand with my crossbow.
> 
> The landowner, who usually tells me to "get rid of some of the deer" tells me he has only seen one buck once, and thinks he saw it dead alongside the road today, and has seen a doe twice, so I was not real optimistic. He has 9 acres, 5 wooded, 4 lawn. Usually, he is complaining about the deer eating the bushes by his house, but nothing this year! I think the deer use his wooded acres as a staging area before going onto the lawns at night, and it has been a productive spot for me hunting it right before dark.
> 
> Sunset was 4:40 so I'm allowed to hunt till 5:10, but it gets too dark by then. At 10 of 5 I see a deer moving, but it disappears. Not knowing if it was a buck or doe, I do 2 brief fawn bleats. I see the deer again, it is feeding, but working in my direction. Time is not on my side. As it gets closer, I can't count the points, but is has a very nice rack. However, it is facing towards me with its head down. I wait and wait, it is 35 yds away, and finally turns broadside.
> 
> I let fly and hear a thwack. The deer goes 30 yds to the left and away, then does a 180 about 60 yds away going to the right in thick stuff and disappears.
> 
> I climb down, put on my headlamp and search and search and search. So many pricker bushes and vines, my bolt may not have gone through clean. I can't find any evidence of a hit. I'll go back tomorrow morning in the daylight and search again. Right now, very disappointed. It was a nice buck, and I know the pickings are slim in this area this year.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I'm very pleased that I saw such a nice buck when the landowner's assessment was so bleak. Hopefully, I will either find it, or see it again.


Hope you cut a blood trail and find that buck piled up!


----------



## jellyroll

Kodiak Kid said:


> What's a "face" cord?


8 ft wide x 4 ft high 20 inches deep about 1/3 of a full cord. Most people go by the measurement of rick here where i live.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

jellyroll said:


> 8 ft wide x 4 ft high 20 inches deep about 1/3 of a full cord. Most people go by the measurement of rick here where i live.


Oh, ok roger. Thats a "rick" where Im at too. Never heard it called a face cord.


----------



## Lionsfan

No such thing as a rick in my hood, 4'x8'x16" is a face cord.


----------



## MustangMike

A face cord is 4' X 8' of whatever length firewood you burn (usually 16, 18, or 20").

Going by 16", it is 1/3 of a cord.


----------



## MustangMike

Relief!!!

I found my bolt this morning, there is no blood on it, that nice buck is still alive and well out there! It was buried in the ground with just the fletching showing, with two of the three blades broken, but the bolt looks OK.

He was in some very thick prickers, many of them reaching over 6' tall. Mixed bag, that is likely why he was there, but tough for arrows and bolts to go through. My shotgun or MZ would not have had any problems with it!

Now the carrot is on the end of the stick and I'm sure I'll be chasing!


----------



## MustangMike

Very disappointed (with few exceptions) with NY and PA results this morning. I'll leave it there.


----------



## Lionsfan

I agree with SVK, I shrugged my shoulders, put my boots on and headed off to work.


----------



## svk

The interesting thing is the old blue strongholds in this state are now gone...races that used to be 70/30 to 65/35 even 15 years ago are now being decided from 53/47 to 50.1 to 49.9.....the only way that some folks won in statewide election was because of the imports on the north end of the metro.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> The interesting thing is the old strongholds in this state are now gone...races that used to be 70/30 to 65/35 even 15 years ago are now being decided from 53/47 to 50.1 to 49.9.....the only way that some folks won in statewide election was because of the imports on the north end of the metro.


It is a sad day in America. On the bright side here is a great story about saving the Ash trees. https://www.mainepublic.org/2022-10...sts-hope-will-save-some-of-vermonts-ash-trees


----------



## JimR

A good story about forest regeneration. https://www.mountgrace.org/about/news/post/forest-stewardship-seeding-strategies


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> Relief!!!
> 
> I found my bolt this morning, there is no blood on it, that nice buck is still alive and well out there! It was buried in the ground with just the fletching showing, with two of the three blades broken, but the bolt looks OK.
> 
> He was in some very thick prickers, many of them reaching over 6' tall. Mixed bag, that is likely why he was there, but tough for arrows and bolts to go through. My shotgun or MZ would not have had any problems with it!
> 
> Now the carrot is on the end of the stick and I'm sure I'll be chasing!


Good to hear, I guess. At least it's not marginally wounded and still alive out there. Brother had an arrow deflected once by a small branch he didn't see in the early light. It too is pretty woolly where he hunts.


----------



## SimonHS

JimR said:


> It is a sad day in America. On the bright side here is a great story about saving the Ash trees. https://www.mainepublic.org/2022-10...sts-hope-will-save-some-of-vermonts-ash-trees



That is good news. I hope that the wasps are successful.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Relief!!!
> 
> I found my bolt this morning, there is no blood on it, that nice buck is still alive and well out there! It was buried in the ground with just the fletching showing, with two of the three blades broken, but the bolt looks OK.
> 
> He was in some very thick prickers, many of them reaching over 6' tall. Mixed bag, that is likely why he was there, but tough for arrows and bolts to go through. My shotgun or MZ would not have had any problems with it!
> 
> Now the carrot is on the end of the stick and I'm sure I'll be chasing!


I sure would be chasing that carrot! I've been known to chase one before.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jellyroll said:


> 8 ft wide x 4 ft high 20 inches deep about 1/3 of a full cord. Most people go by the measurement of rick here where i live.



Neither are used here, it’s cord or fractions of.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Neither are used here, it’s cord or fractions of.


Many municipalities have outlawed the sale of anything other than a cord. That being 128 cubic ft of wood, typically measuring 4x4x8. This helps make court cases easier to settle, to bad those who would screw someone over care nothing about these things; similar to gun laws .


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Yes, like those. I have seen them up close many times while on vacation out West, up in B.C. and Alberta.



One of these puts a whole lot of wood on the ground at once. My loader is big enough that I move a lot of it at in one shot, the whole tree if it’s not too hard to navigate standing trees. We’ve been hauling it away to keep it from piling up. At some point we’ll build a woodshed to put some in for ourselves.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> That is the plan. I noticed a few of the wheel spokes go right up into the tree. This will be fun to free up.



Post when you do it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Around here firewood cutters sell cords. No half cords or ricks. Although I know what a rick is, I've never seen firewood sold by the rick. However, I may be wrong because I don't sell firewood. I cut a lot of it, but I also give a lot of it to the elders in my community that are simply to old to get there own. We sure as hell don't have any firewood laws where I live, or court battles over it!!!  If its on public land and dead or washed up on the beaches. Its first come first serve.  If its on Alaskan Indian land? Its 20$ a cord for standing dead and windfall. Being as my squaw is Alaska Indian. I'm waved of the 20$ charge on Native land, but only if she is physically with me and present while I'm on the scrounge. So I usually bring her along and she watches from a safe distance when I drop a few big snags then I take her back home, or she hijacks my wheeler while Im bucking then comes back fir me. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Philbert

Selling of firewood by cords, face cords, ricks, bundles, loggers’ cord, etc., has been discussed in this forum as long as I have been here. 

The way that a cord is stacked also plays a role in how much wood there is in it. Some have a lot of air! Split wood can be packed tighter. 

I have seen firewood also sold by weight, but this would be affected by how green or wet it is, species, etc. 

There will always be some variance. 

Philbert


----------



## cookies

Down here firewood measurements are all over the place, some folks know what a real cord is but most have no idea. People listing face cords as cords, full metal totes as cords, by the bedfull etc. I try to list measurements as full cord, half cord and 1/4 cord but I pounded with questions asking how much for a face cord.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> What's a "face" cord?



There is no legal description. It is whatever the seller wants to call it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Selling of firewood by cords, face cords, ricks, bundles, loggers’ cord, etc., has been discussed in this forum as long as I have been here.
> 
> The way that a cord is stacked also plays a role in how much wood there is in it. Some have a lot of air! *Split wood can be packed tighter.*
> 
> I have seen firewood also sold by weight, but this would be affected by how green or wet it is, species, etc.
> 
> There will always be some variance.
> 
> Philbert



no it cannot. The smaller youi split it, the bigger the pile grows. I know that is counter to common sense looking at a pile but that is the fact. Many discussions here on it, many demonsdtrations. I don't know if any of those threads are still available.


----------



## turnkey4099

cookies said:


> Down here firewood measurements are all over the place, some folks know what a real cord is but most have no idea. People listing face cords as cords, full metal totes as cords, by the bedfull etc. I try to list measurements as full cord, half cord and 1/4 cord but I pounded with questions asking how much for a face cord.



Even here where it is written into law that the only legal measure is a cord, I have sold to new customers who are shocked at the amount when I deliver an honest half or full cord. "That's way more that what I am used to getting!!"

So even here, the sellers cheat on the measure.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Even here where it is written into law that the only legal measure is a cord, I have sold to new customers who are shocked at the amount when I deliver an honest half or full cord. "That's way more that what I am used to getting!!"
> 
> So even here, the sellers cheat on the measure.



Same here, when I used to sell. I’d pull up with half cord in the pickup and half cord in the trailer. They’d ask which one is theirs. They both are, then they’d say “I only ordered a cord”. I’d end up telling them they’re used to getting cheated, this is a full cord.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I've only ever seen wood sold here as a cord...or my personal favorite, "a truck load." I'm guessing their truckload is Ford Ranger sized. Helllll no...I want my long-bed Dodge 2500 truck load of wood!  

Luckily, I don't have to resort to buying wood...I get softwoods from my own property, or get hardwoods like oak and madrone from sidework.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I got my vertical milling slide for the lathe mostly done...I still need to do some fine tuning on how the slide itself is mounted, but it's good enough for pictures:


----------



## Lionsfan

Kodiak Kid said:


> Around here firewood cutters sell cords. No half cords or ricks. Although I know what a rick is, I've never seen firewood sold by the rick. However, I may be wrong because I don't sell firewood. I cut a lot of it, but I also give a lot of it to the elders in my community that are simply to old to get there own. We sure as hell don't have any firewood laws where I live, or court battles over it!!!  If its on public land and dead or washed up on the beaches. Its first come first serve.  If its on Alaskan Indian land? Its 20$ a cord for standing dead and windfall. Being as my squaw is Alaska Indian. I'm waved of the 20$ charge on Native land, but only if she is physically with me and present while I'm on the scrounge. So I usually bring her along and she watches from a safe distance when I drop a few big snags then I take her back home, or she hijacks my wheeler while Im bucking then comes back fir me.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


We're not even supposed to call them Squaws anymore, so I've gone back to calling mine "The Ol' Heifer".


----------



## JustJeff

Round these here parts if you hear someone say cord, it's a face cord. An actual cord is usually called a bush cord. Nobody says rick. Face cord supposed to be 16" and since most sellers are using processors these days, accuracy is a lot easier and you don't hear people complaining about getting ripped off. I don't sell often but when I do it's out of a 4x8 rack (rick?).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lionsfan said:


> We're not even supposed to call them Squaws anymore, so I've gone back to calling mine "The Ol' Heifer".


My better half is an Alaska Native American.. She prefers that I call her Squaw!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I got my vertical milling slide for the lathe mostly done...I still need to do some fine tuning on how the slide itself is mounted, but it's good enough for pictures:


Nice work and good on ya!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

It was a decent day again today, cloudy but not real cold. Anyway, I decided to mill another one of those cherry from the load that I was told should go to the firewood pile,






It looked to me that it would at least be a decent log to mill and so I got started by taking the slabs off and making some cuts,






and here's what much of the lumber looked like, 






What do you think about them? Anyway, the pile is growing, and I'll soon be done!






SR


----------



## MustangMike

Admission of Guilt!!!

I went back to the tree stand this afternoon but did not see anything. I did pull out my rangefinder binoculars and I mis judged the distance of that buck.

I held like it was at 35 yds when it was really 43 yds, which explains why my bolt went right under it.

Hope I see him again, would love to show him to you guys!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

My dad always said that a cord of wood was “4x4x8 split and stacked so that a squirrel can get through but the cat can’t catch it”


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> We're not even supposed to call them Squaws anymore



We have a mountain here called (or used to be called) Squaw Leap. I read that decendants of the area tribe complained about it, so officials changed the name. The new name isn’t well known yet, I can’t remember it. Most still call it Squaw Leap. The name comes from the days when the state had a bounty on Indians, the state paid for a scalp or a head. The squaws would go leap to their death off the mountain to avoid being caught.


----------



## cantoo

I decided I was too busy to deer hunt so I've been running my processor at night. Working in my home office early one morning and my wife says to come to the kitchen. There is a fawn trying to get into my barn about 100' from the window. I grab my gear and head out the door, fawn has headed back to the wood pile and is nibbling on bean sprouts in the field. I decided she was too small and left her there. Now I have to listen to my wife teasing me about putting a shotgun on the processor.


----------



## Logger nate

Does this fall under the “other stuff” category?


----------



## gggGary

Got a good start on a downed elm branch that was in the way of getting to (drum roll) another ash to drop...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Admission of Guilt!!!
> 
> I went back to the tree stand this afternoon but did not see anything. I did pull out my rangefinder binoculars and I mis judged the distance of that buck.
> 
> I held like it was at 35 yds when it was really 43 yds, which explains why my bolt went right under it.
> 
> Hope I see him again, would love to show him to you guys!


Good luck and good hunting to you Mustang. Hope you poke a hole in that sucker!


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> There is no legal description. It is whatever the seller wants to call it.


Here in Mass it is by cubic feet. 128 cubic feet for a cord of wood. 64 cubic feet for a 1/2 cord.


----------



## Brufab

Cord of Wood Calculator


The cord of wood calculator can help you figure out the value of a stack of firewood and defines a cord of wood.




www.omnicalculator.com


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Cord of Wood Calculator
> 
> 
> The cord of wood calculator can help you figure out the value of a stack of firewood and defines a cord of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.omnicalculator.com


Selling 1/3 cord of hardwood for only $50-60 seems cheap. A lot of work involved.


----------



## Philbert

(firewood related stuff)

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My dad always said that a cord of wood was “4x4x8 split and stacked so that a squirrel can get through but the cat can’t catch it”


What kind of squirrel, and how big of a cat .


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Does this fall under the “other stuff” category?View attachment 1031145


Nice one Nate!
I think we're gonna need to see more blood and guts in order to fit into the "other stuff" category lol.
I just watched one with antlers that size walk thru the back, if I would have been quick it would have been easy pickens, but I have no license and gun doesn't start for a few days, so no shooty, shooty any deer.


----------



## svk

So far it’s been another fruitless day of watching empty woods. I’m in a ground blind so I’m dry and fairly warm but the weather is horrible. 

Others have seen bucks moving though so the rut is definitely on.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Got to run the freshly ported 462 at work today, definitely picked up the grunt that the stock saw lacked...it now pulls the 28" with authority:


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Got to run the freshly ported 462 at work today, definitely picked up the grunt that the stock saw lacked...it now pulls the 28" with authority:
> View attachment 1031250
> View attachment 1031251
> View attachment 1031252


Hard to run stock after running ported for sure .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Well, I milled the last of the cherry firewood logs today, and I decided to "live edge" this one, as I just couldn't bring myself to saw out the "sweep" in this log,







Man, there's nice wood right there!






SR


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, I milled the last of the cherry firewood logs today, and I decided to "live edge" this one, as I just couldn't bring myself to saw out the "sweep" in this log,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, there's nice wood right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


How many cord is that .
Looks great.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> How many cord is that .
> Looks great.


 Paracord or phone cord???

SR


----------



## svk

Cords chords quarts and so on. Lol


----------



## Brufab

Same here in Michigan or that's what I have always went by 48"x48x96 we cut 16" so 3 8' rows 4' high


----------



## muddstopper

Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I hope your surgery gets you fixed up!!

Nice deer.

SR


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks


Best of luck with your diagnosis and surgery. 

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 1031288
> 
> 
> Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


Now that's some nice "other stuff".
Sorry about the diagnosis, sure hope they can get it all and get you back up and running right away.


----------



## Logger nate

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 1031288
> 
> 
> Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


Nice buck! Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> Paracord or phone cord???



Either will work.


----------



## muddstopper

Doc says I will be in and out same day and wont need any chemo. I started passing blood about 6 months ago. Local doc blamed it on kidney stones. Which the CT scan did show a large stone. Any ways, I kept having back pain and everytime I mowed the grass or did any lifting, I would start peeing blood again. I passed a stone which hurt so bad it had me puking. I went back and told the doc about it and again got the normal, that happens with kidney stones. A couple weeks later I was peeing blood again and so I called the doc and said, Look we got to do something, so they set up the CTscan. Next day they called and told me they wanted to do another ct scan with contrast. Thats when they make you drink the dye before the scan. Next day they call and told me to go to a urologist. He looked at the scan and sent me straight to another doctor, which I seen today. Right now he says I have a mass on the side of my kidney, but he can do robotic surgery and remove it. He also said I had another kidney stone that was to large to pass. Plan is to put in a stint and remove the stone and do the surgery at the same time. He sees no reason he cant get the entire mass in one operation. Operate in the morning and have me home the same day. I have already told the wife to pick up a bag of depends and pee pads. I have had a stint in before and as long as you have the stint, you cant control your bladder.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Hard to run stock after running ported for sure .


Yep, I've done machine and port work to almost all of my saws. It's been a fun little hobby...made some mean saws and, early on, I ruined my share of cylinders. 

I'm generally turning out good saws nowadays, sometimes less is more... especially with some of the Stihls. That 462 wasn't to far off from where I would normally end up. The biggest change was to do machine work to boost compression and improve torque.


----------



## svk

@muddstopper best of luck with the procedure and nice deer. We'll keep you in our prayers.

I was just thinking about you earlier today when I was hunting with one of your favorite models of deer rifle.


----------



## Philbert

muddstopper said:


> Doc says I will be in and out same day and wont need any chemo. I started passing blood about 6 months ago. Local doc blamed it on kidney stones. Which the CT scan did show a large stone. Any ways, I kept having back pain and everytime I mowed the grass or did any lifting, I would start peeing blood again. I passed a stone which hurt so bad it had me puking. I went back and told the doc about it and again got the normal, that happens with kidney stones. A couple weeks later I was peeing blood again and so I called the doc and said, Look we got to do something, so they set up the CTscan. Next day they called and told me they wanted to do another ct scan with contrast. Thats when they make you drink the dye before the scan. Next day they call and told me to go to a urologist. He looked at the scan and sent me straight to another doctor, which I seen today. Right now he says I have a mass on the side of my kidney, but he can do robotic surgery and remove it. He also said I had another kidney stone that was to large to pass. Plan is to put in a stint and remove the stone and do the surgery at the same time. He sees no reason he cant get the entire mass in one operation. Operate in the morning and have me home the same day. I have already told the wife to pick up a bag of depends and pee pads. I have had a stint in before and as long as you have the stint, you cant control your bladder.


Hope your doctor is not on A.S.: he might try to do a gasket delete and a little port work while he’s in there!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Hope your doctor is not on A.S.: he might try to do a gasket delete and a little port work while he’s in there!
> 
> Philbert


Now we're getting into a who different "other stuff", I'm not sure you'll like what's said if it continues .


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Now we're getting into a who different "other stuff", I'm not sure you'll like what's said if it continues .


Big bore kit!


----------



## MustangMike

Well, that 4 point buck I posted previously is not a 4 point buck, he is now shootable!

Moving the camera to the scape I found is paying dividends!

Tough to figure out which stand to go in!

You guys should tell us what caliber you used on your Bucks and some details of the hunt!


----------



## LondonNeil

Fingers crossed your treatment goes well mudstoppet


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

You guys talking about square ground chain got me thinking that I need to give it another go. I could have sworn I had a 18 or 20 inch K095 bar for 3/8 somewhere, but I can't seem to find it. I figured a shorter bar would be good to practice on since all of my chain is full comp.

Guess I can use one of the 24" bars I have, or order a shorty.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> @muddstopper best of luck with the procedure and nice deer. We'll keep you in our prayers.
> 
> I was just thinking about you earlier today when I was hunting with one of your favorite models of deer rifle.


My son has been looking for one of those for a while now.


----------



## muddstopper

Philbert said:


> Hope your doctor is not on A.S.: he might try to do a gasket delete and a little port work while he’s in there!
> 
> Philbert


My regular doctor is a "She", deer hunts, and runs a chainsaw, so she would fit in well in this thread.


----------



## 501Maico

muddstopper said:


> Doc says I will be in and out same day and wont need any chemo. I started passing blood about 6 months ago. Local doc blamed it on kidney stones. Which the CT scan did show a large stone. Any ways, I kept having back pain and everytime I mowed the grass or did any lifting, I would start peeing blood again. I passed a stone which hurt so bad it had me puking. I went back and told the doc about it and again got the normal, that happens with kidney stones. A couple weeks later I was peeing blood again and so I called the doc and said, Look we got to do something, so they set up the CTscan. Next day they called and told me they wanted to do another ct scan with contrast. Thats when they make you drink the dye before the scan. Next day they call and told me to go to a urologist. He looked at the scan and sent me straight to another doctor, which I seen today. Right now he says I have a mass on the side of my kidney, but he can do robotic surgery and remove it. He also said I had another kidney stone that was to large to pass. Plan is to put in a stint and remove the stone and do the surgery at the same time. He sees no reason he cant get the entire mass in one operation. Operate in the morning and have me home the same day. I have already told the wife to pick up a bag of depends and pee pads. I have had a stint in before and as long as you have the stint, you cant control your bladder.


Best of luck and I hope all goes OK. I went through a similar thing in 2018 but my right kidney was toast and it had to be removed. The cancer had already spread to my lungs and I started on that two drug immunotherapy that is advertised on TV. Doctor wanted me to stay on it for life but after a year or so it permanently lowered my cortisol level and caused diarrhea and fatigue plus fat and muscle loss. The cancer in my lungs was completely gone by then so that was a blessing. I get a CT scan and blood work every 6 months and feel well.


----------



## Vt4ster

Tapped maple (bench)



Good luck Muddstopper. Congrats on the venison.


----------



## WoodAbuser

@muddstopper I hope everything goes well. Oh and nice deer hauler.


----------



## farmer steve

@muddstopper . Good luck with your procedure. Sweet buck.


----------



## MustangMike

My cousin's son got another nice buck with the bow in upstate NY.

Maybe not as nice as the one he got two years ago, but they are both fantastic bucks.


----------



## djg james

I'm quite pisswed! What was supposed to be a one day job turning into a Winter project.
I have a single row firewood rack (pics later) paralleling the garage with space in between. It's double 4x4 construction and was plumb when I put it in. It's been leaning away from the garage and wood has been falling out or pressing against the plastic paneling sides. I blamed it on the groundhogs that have burrowed underneath it, undermining the posts.
I thought by jacking up the outermost posts would put it back into plumb. I attache a shed roof to the garage side of the rack and over time, the force has caused the rack to list away. So now I'm in the process of moving 1-3/4 cords of Mulberry and Hedge (my emergency wood) and redoing the whole rack.
Now I have enough Hedge and Mulberry so I'll make it a double row rack. Hopefully, I won't have to remove the shed roof to get everything back into alignment.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## MustangMike

I sent my Cousin and email regarding where he got that deer. The 125 acre farm always has some nice ones, but that is not where he hunted ... he worked for this one!

He kayaked into a remote area near Utica and had to go back and get his canoe to get it out!

More power to him!


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I sent my Cousin and email regarding where he got that deer. The 125 acre farm always has some nice ones, but that is not where he hunted ... he worked for this one!
> 
> He kayaked into a remote area near Utica and had to go back and get his canoe to get it out!
> 
> More power to him!


Now that's hunting!


----------



## SS396driver

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 1031288
> 
> 
> Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


Nice buck . Hope the surgery goes well .


----------



## gggGary

@muddstopper hope you are back home, resting comfortably, and perusing Arboristsite!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I sent my Cousin and email regarding where he got that deer. The 125 acre farm always has some nice ones, but that is not where he hunted ... he worked for this one!
> 
> He kayaked into a remote area near Utica and had to go back and get his canoe to get it out!
> 
> More power to him!


I’ve always wanted to do something like that. I know an area that used to be a great spot to go but now with the over abundance of wolves, you’re best bet is to hunt farms nearer to civilization.


----------



## Chilidawg

Introduction: I'm Chilidawg and live near the Lake Michigan shoreline in the NW lower peninsula of Michigan. I've read through the first hundred or so pages of this thread and I'm firmly convinced that you folks are like taking a class in firewood gathering. I'm on around 3.5 acres, most of which is wooded with ash, maple, cottonwood and a few oak. Some white pine, too.

I have a buddy about 5 miles away that has been teaching me the fine art of wood scrounging but truthfully it never sounded like a whole lot of fun at first. Now, I have 2 saws, double-bitted axe, and a Truper splitting maul. 

Being retired, I probably won't be around long enough to match your average experience but the increased activity may just keep me vertical a little while longer.

Thanks again and keep educating this newbie


----------



## MustangMike

Welcome to this thread! Lots of good friendly folks on here with knowledge in many areas.

Most of us did not know much when we first came on here, but folks from across the nation and around the world will provide good advice on a wide range of subjects.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Chilidawg

Thanks for the welcome. In previous years, we've purchased firewood, but finding it this year at a reasonable price has been difficult. Burning wood saves about a third on our winter utility bills and with downed trees on my property and nearby, it just makes sense to salvage the burnable stuff. Now after buying a new MS-291 I just have to convince myself I'm actually saving money. Daughter tells me I'm just practicing good forestry management.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

OK guys, this is what I started with,







And this is what I ended up with,






With the exception of two white pine logs on the load, the cherry tally is 324.3 bd ft...

All the pine that was with it in this second load,






has been milled and is gone too.

SR


----------



## djg james

Chilidawg said:


> Thanks for the welcome. In previous years, we've purchased firewood, but finding it this year at a reasonable price has been difficult. Burning wood saves about a third on our winter utility bills and with downed trees on my property and nearby, it just makes sense to salvage the burnable stuff. Now after buying a new MS-291 I just have to convince myself I'm actually saving money. Daughter tells me I'm just practicing good forestry management.


Welcome. I'm just a homeowner too and was kind of drawn in. Being retired, just tell your daughter that you're getting exercise that will lend you to being around a long time. But I would get a log splitter. Just a basic model. Splitting by hand will kill you (lol). And as far as cottonwood, leave it standing. Hard to split and dry. Just my opinion.


----------



## H-Ranch

Chilidawg said:


> I'm Chilidawg and live near the Lake Michigan shoreline in the NW lower peninsula of Michigan. I've read through the first hundred or so pages of this thread and I'm firmly convinced that you folks are like taking a class in firewood gathering.


Welcome to the thread. If you're planning to read it all, I hope you have a lot of time on your hands. Maybe you can get @Cowboy254 to give you a summary to date - when the thread was a lot shorter he read it all before posting. LOL. Oh, by the way, there may a few posts that are not related to scrounging firewood. But if you pay attention you will see everything from hand tools to the biggest equipment making firewood too. Post your methods and we like pics.


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> OK guys, this is what I started with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I ended up with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of two white pine logs on the load, the cherry tally is 324.3 bd ft...
> 
> All the pine that was with it in this second load,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has been milled and is gone too.
> 
> SR


If I had run across that Cherry, I'd had cut it into firewood for smoking wood, which I can sell. I don't have an outlet for lumber like you. I will keep A1 logs of Cherry to mill for my own use. Good save.


----------



## Chilidawg

H-Ranch said:


> Welcome to the thread. If you're planning to read it all, I hope you have a lot of time on your hands. Maybe you can get @Cowboy254 to give you a summary to date - when the thread was a lot shorter he read it all before posting. LOL. Oh, by the way, there may a few posts that are not related to scrounging firewood. But if you pay attention you will see everything from hand tools to the biggest equipment making firewood too. Post your methods and we like pics.


Every forum I've been involved with has threads that meander all over the subject matter. No worries. Deer hunting? No problem. Fishing? Cabin building? Fine by me. It's all part of my education


----------



## MustangMike

Chilidawg said:


> Every forum I've been involved with has threads that meander all over the subject matter. No worries. Deer hunting? No problem. Fishing? Cabin building? Fine by me. It's all part of my education


You will fit right in! I consider the Fiskar X-27 invaluable for firewood splitting, especially for straight grained Ash, Cherry and Oak.

However, I did get a hydraulic splitter after I developed tennis elbow from splitting to much by hand. I provide firewood to my daughter and a few others and process about 20 cord/year.

Even if you use a hydraulic splitter, the X-27 is great for finishing off stringy pieces.

Just always be careful. I won't split w/o long paints and boots on, and always make sure the splitting axe will go in the chopping block or between your legs.


----------



## chipper1

Chilidawg said:


> Every forum I've been involved with has threads that meander all over the subject matter. No worries. Deer hunting? No problem. Fishing? Cabin building? Fine by me. It's all part of my education


Welcome from Michigan sir.
Just have to ask, what's the story behind the username lol.


----------



## Chilidawg

chipper1 said:


> Welcome from Michigan sir.
> Just have to ask, what's the story behind the username lol.


Nothing really special, I just like chili dogs. BTW, I'm located near the base of the pinky finger of your hand.


----------



## chipper1

Chilidawg said:


> Nothing really special, I just like chili dogs. BTW, I'm located near the base of the pinky finger of your hand.


Funny.
I don't know Michigan like the back of my hand lol. I'm just east of GR.


----------



## Chilidawg

I'm about an hour SW of Traverse City


----------



## chipper1

Chilidawg said:


> I'm about an hour SW of Traverse City


I did some work on the north side of silver lake Beach this spring.


----------



## JimR

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 1031288
> 
> 
> Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


Good luck with the surgery.


muddstopper said:


> Doc says I will be in and out same day and wont need any chemo. I started passing blood about 6 months ago. Local doc blamed it on kidney stones. Which the CT scan did show a large stone. Any ways, I kept having back pain and everytime I mowed the grass or did any lifting, I would start peeing blood again. I passed a stone which hurt so bad it had me puking. I went back and told the doc about it and again got the normal, that happens with kidney stones. A couple weeks later I was peeing blood again and so I called the doc and said, Look we got to do something, so they set up the CTscan. Next day they called and told me they wanted to do another ct scan with contrast. Thats when they make you drink the dye before the scan. Next day they call and told me to go to a urologist. He looked at the scan and sent me straight to another doctor, which I seen today. Right now he says I have a mass on the side of my kidney, but he can do robotic surgery and remove it. He also said I had another kidney stone that was to large to pass. Plan is to put in a stint and remove the stone and do the surgery at the same time. He sees no reason he cant get the entire mass in one operation. Operate in the morning and have me home the same day. I have already told the wife to pick up a bag of depends and pee pads. I have had a stint in before and as long as you have the stint, you cant control your bladder.


All the best with your procedure. Those Golden Years really suck.


----------



## MustangMike

My Grandmother, who lived to 98, always told me "These are not the golden years".

But my Mom, who lived to be 92, had a sign on her table that said "Don't complain about getting old ... Not everyone gets the opportunity".

Ironically, I think they were both right!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> My Grandmother, who lived to 98, always told me "These are not the golden years".
> 
> But my Mom, who lived to be 92, had a sign on her table that said "Don't complain about getting old ... Not everyone gets the opportunity".
> 
> Ironically, I think they were both right!


That's a good way to look at it.
I liked when I was turning 50 and people said your almost over the hill, I'd let them know I figured I had already went over the hill long before, I never figured I'd see 100 .


----------



## Brufab

What county? I may be due east as I am in ogemaw county now


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> That's a good way to look at it.
> I liked when I was turning 50 and people said your almost over the hill, I'd let them know I figured I had already went over the hill long before, I never figured I'd see 100 .


I’m a big believer in taking care of ur body and ur body will take care of you , age is just a number to me .


----------



## dancan

Chilidawg said:


> Thanks for the welcome. In previous years, we've purchased firewood, but finding it this year at a reasonable price has been difficult. Burning wood saves about a third on our winter utility bills and with downed trees on my property and nearby, it just makes sense to salvage the burnable stuff. Now after buying a new MS-291 I just have to convince myself I'm actually saving money. Daughter tells me I'm just practicing good forestry management.


Any of these in Michigan ?


----------



## Lionsfan

Chilidawg said:


> Thanks for the welcome. In previous years, we've purchased firewood, but finding it this year at a reasonable price has been difficult. Burning wood saves about a third on our winter utility bills and with downed trees on my property and nearby, it just makes sense to salvage the burnable stuff. Now after buying a new MS-291 I just have to convince myself I'm actually saving money. Daughter tells me I'm just practicing good forestry management.


Welcome aboard brother! I'm at the Tip-O-The Mit, and you'll find quite a few other site members scattered around our great state. Quite honestly, you couldn't pick a better state for scrounging wood, there's free wood available year around here if you have the time and ambition to go get it.


----------



## Lionsfan

dancan said:


> Any of these in Michigan ?
> 
> View attachment 1031540


Dodge Caravans? Oh yeah, I pass them all the time on the expressway, usually doing about 10 under the speed limit in rush hour traffic.


----------



## svk

Welcome chilidawg!


----------



## svk

Morning guys.

Another overnight and day of high winds. I’m going to scout for a while this AM and then take my daughter hunting for the afternoon. FWIW I follow the “realtree fish and game forecaster” and although it’s not always accurate during the rut, it’s a very good predictor of regular game movement. This afternoon is supposed to be the peak. I try to plan my lunch break during the trough of the pattern and always be in the woods during the peaks. 

Two groups of 11 total wolves have moved through here in the past 72 hours so the few deer left are pretty much holed up.


----------



## MustangMike

No wolves around here, but our deer are disappearing just the same.

I believe it is a combination of EHD wiping out large pockets of them, and the coyotes and bears coming in for the remaining ones.

There are a lot more bear sightings locally.

EHD has been a real problem here for 3 years in a row now. Before it came, lots of folks were complaining about the deer eating all their bushes.


----------



## djg james

Well shoot! No snow was forecasted overnight, but we got a couple of inches. I got caught with my pants down. Have the two cords of hedge and Mulberry now covered in snow. And I was suppose to meet a guy who wants two loads of firewood. My wood stack is down the hill and with only a 2WD truck, I can't get it out.
Not to mention, with the low temps in the 20s all week, it screws up my hunting which just opened on Friday. I hunt public lands, that has flooded fields. This much cold, they'll freeze over. And I'm too old to break a pothole in waist deep water. Cold weather is good for pushing the ducks down, but with it frozen, they'll just keep on going. Another bad start.
Going to go out today and blow the snow off my uncovered wood.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Well shoot! No snow was forecasted overnight, but we got a couple of inches. I got caught with my pants down. Have the two cords of hedge and Mulberry now covered in snow. And I was suppose to meet a guy who wants two loads of firewood. My wood stack is down the hill and with only a 2WD truck, I can't get it out.
> Not to mention, with the low temps in the 20s all week, it screws up my hunting which just opened on Friday. I hunt public lands, that has flooded fields. This much cold, they'll freeze over. And I'm too old to break a pothole in waist deep water. Cold weather is good for pushing the ducks down, but with it frozen, they'll just keep on going. Another bad start.
> Going to go out today and blow the snow off my uncovered wood.


You don't really think this is gonna stick around do you. While I realize it may not work well for the hunting, it will certainly warm back up and melt the snow off your wood and give you opportunity to get the truck down there. I'd bet you see temps in the 60-70s within the next couple weeks, it's early yet for the cold to stay.
I'm a bit bummed that I didn't get the pressure washing done I had wanted on wed/thur when it was much warmer, now I'll need to bring hoses and the pressure washer into the house, maybe next yr the barn will be wrapped up and I can put all that in there. I'm not expecting any more 70 degree days here this yr, but I'm sure we'll see more 50's and 60s soon, unfortunately I probably won't have time to do much as I'm starting a J O B this week . Oh well, there's always next yr to pressure wash those metal racks.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Another overnight and day of high winds. I’m going to scout for a while this AM and then take my daughter hunting for the afternoon. FWIW I follow the “realtree fish and game forecaster” and although it’s not always accurate during the rut, it’s a very good predictor of regular game movement. This afternoon is supposed to be the peak. I try to plan my lunch break during the trough of the pattern and always be in the woods during the peaks.
> 
> Two groups of 11 total wolves have moved through here in the past 72 hours so the few deer left are pretty much holed up.


How does wolf taste  .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You don't really think this is gonna stick around do you. While I realize it may not work well for the hunting, it will certainly warm back up and melt the snow off your wood and give you opportunity to get the truck down there. I'd bet you see temps in the 60-70s within the next couple weeks, it's early yet for the cold to stay.
> I'm a bit bummed that I didn't get the pressure washing done I had wanted on wed/thur when it was much warmer, now I'll need to bring hoses and the pressure washer into the house, maybe next yr the barn will be wrapped up and I can put all that in there. I'm not expecting any more 70 degree days here this yr, but I'm sure we'll see more 50's and 60s soon, unfortunately I probably won't have time to do much as I'm starting a J O B this week . Oh well, there's always next yr to pressure wash those metal racks.


10 4 brother! What did they give you for a truck???


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> 10 4 brother! What did they give you for a truck???


I don't have any idea, just know they have all the bells and whistles and an auto. Be in with a trainer at least for a couple days, then we'll see if they still want me lol. I'll be sure to get some pictures of it so you can wave when we pass each other .
Looking forward to some good window time, sure we'll be talking more real soon. Yesterday they set me up with my safety regs book(great fire starting material) a bunch of shirts, new blue parrot headset, and I went and picked up my new Keens at the shoe store with the voucher they gave me(I added a little to it).
They seem to have their poop in a group, but you know how that goes, looking from the outside in can sure be different than being in the circle . At least they pay well, have good beni's, and have great equipment, that's three attributes that you don't typically find in a trucking company.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> You don't really think this is gonna stick around do you. While I realize it may not work well for the hunting, it will certainly warm back up and melt the snow off your wood and give you opportunity to get the truck down there. I'd bet you see temps in the 60-70s within the next couple weeks, it's early yet for the cold to stay.
> I'm a bit bummed that I didn't get the pressure washing done I had wanted on wed/thur when it was much warmer, now I'll need to bring hoses and the pressure washer into the house, maybe next yr the barn will be wrapped up and I can put all that in there. I'm not expecting any more 70 degree days here this yr, but I'm sure we'll see more 50's and 60s soon, unfortunately I probably won't have time to do much as I'm starting a J O B this week . Oh well, there's always next yr to pressure wash those metal racks.


Yea, I hope you're right. Weather just took me by surprise. Never trust a politician or a weather person  . I like you, had plans to get more outdoor projects done before it got cold. We went from hi 70s last week to 30s today with a wind chill in the teens. I don't care anymore to hunt in weather like that but I'll suck it up and go once next week to see how the bird movement is.

The only good thing is, I've got my first fire of the season going. It's a small fire, but it's Hedge cutoffs and it's putting out the heat.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I don't have any idea, just know they have all the bells and whistles and an auto. Be in with a trainer at least for a couple days, then we'll see if they still want me lol. I'll be sure to get some pictures of it so you can wave when we pass each other .
> Looking forward to some good window time, sure we'll be talking more real soon. Yesterday they set me up with my safety regs book(great fire starting material) a bunch of shirts, new blue parrot headset, and I went and picked up my new Keens at the shoe store with the voucher they gave me(I added a little to it).
> They seem to have their poop in a group, but you know how that goes, looking from the outside in can sure be different than being in the circle . At least they pay well, have good beni's, and have great equipment, that's three attributes that you don't typically find in a trucking company.


Sorry, didn't see a 'truck' mentioned in your previous post, then I remembered you new job.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> I don't have any idea, just know they have all the bells and whistles and an auto. Be in with a trainer at least for a couple days, then we'll see if they still want me lol. I'll be sure to get some pictures of it so you can wave when we pass each other .
> Looking forward to some good window time, sure we'll be talking more real soon. Yesterday they set me up with my safety regs book(great fire starting material) a bunch of shirts, new blue parrot headset, and I went and picked up my new Keens at the shoe store with the voucher they gave me(I added a little to it).
> They seem to have their poop in a group, but you know how that goes, looking from the outside in can sure be different than being in the circle . At least they pay well, have good beni's, and have great equipment, that's three attributes that you don't typically find in a trucking company.


Come on, I'm sure you have better fire starting material than that.


----------



## Philbert

(Old joke applies here)

Weather went from 70 to 30, like it had just seen a State Trooper parked on the shoulder. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Never eaten wolf. Tried a bite of coyote once at a wild game feed. In the words of Crocodile Dundee, “you can live off it, but it tastes like ****”


----------



## turnkey4099

Chilidawg said:


> Introduction: I'm Chilidawg and live near the Lake Michigan shoreline in the NW lower peninsula of Michigan. I've read through the first hundred or so pages of this thread and I'm firmly convinced that you folks are like taking a class in firewood gathering. I'm on around 3.5 acres, most of which is wooded with ash, maple, cottonwood and a few oak. Some white pine, too.
> 
> I have a buddy about 5 miles away that has been teaching me the fine art of wood scrounging but truthfully it never sounded like a whole lot of fun at first. Now, I have 2 saws, double-bitted axe, and a Truper splitting maul.
> 
> Being retired, I probably won't be around long enough to match your average experience but the increased activity may just keep me vertical a little while longer.
> 
> Thanks again and keep educating this newbie



Welcome to the site. I'm one of the oldest members here and still 'wooding'. It is the greatest physical fitness program going! Good start on the equipment. Add a hookeroon and perhaps a Fiskars Splitting ax. Beware the Chainsaw syndrome "just one more won't hurt"!!


----------



## Chilidawg

Well, I have a cant hook, access to a hydraulic splitter and am trying to avoid CAS. Presently my good luck has gone sideways, as both saws are down and waiting for parts.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yea, I hope you're right. Weather just took me by surprise. Never trust a politician or a weather person  . I like you, had plans to get more outdoor projects done before it got cold. We went from hi 70s last week to 30s today with a wind chill in the teens. I don't care anymore to hunt in weather like that but I'll suck it up and go once next week to see how the bird movement is.
> 
> The only good thing is, I've got my first fire of the season going. It's a small fire, but it's Hedge cutoffs and it's putting out the heat.


I'm burning, you guessed it, black locust  .
Just split some nice cherry and Bradford pear, then moved 10 nice BL logs to the back. Hauled a bucket of chips and splitter litter to the back, then blew the rest into the woods. I also managed to get the pressure washer inside, still need to get the hoses in, as I had to run out for a small load of red oak .


Found this in the Bradford, I can hear the conversation now, "Honey, have you seen the blade for the edger, I just sharpened it and was gonna put it back on over here by the tree" LOL.



Saw some deer when I was out getting the "load of red oak" LOL.
You guys ready for all this yet .


----------



## chipper1

Chilidawg said:


> Well, I have a cant hook, access to a hydraulic splitter and am trying to avoid CAS. Presently my good luck has gone sideways, as both saws are down and waiting for parts.


That's a great reason to try a *husky* .
Bummer about the saws though, and that is a nice thing about the other manufactures, you can order parts online. My local dealer is terrible for supplying parts, they want you to have them do the work on it, otherwise they don't do a good job on getting parts, even then they still don't. I know this from all the guys asking for help with their saws, one guy said his saws been there for months.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Never eaten wolf. Tried a bite of coyote once at a wild game feed. In the words of Crocodile Dundee, “you can live off it, but it tastes like ****”


You'll never know if you don't try it .


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> (Old joke applies here)
> 
> Weather went from 70 to 30, like it had just seen a State Trooper parked on the shoulder.
> 
> Philbert


Posted this in the good morning thread today .


----------



## LondonNeil

Welcome! Like many I'm just a home owner too but learnt a lot here and enjoyed some good stories. I do about 4 cord a year and split by hand. Even if you've access to a splitter an axe or maul is a handy thing and worth the money. I'd agree with Mike, the x27 is excellent and great for a novice as it's length makes it safe.


----------



## freeasaburt

I'm a big fan of splitting by hand too, and do it quite a lot. Usually with a 3 kg maul but looking into acquiring a good splitting axe for smaller stuff etc. It keeps me in shape, in my case it (hopefully) also helps to slow down the effects of a neurological disease i have. I'm actually glad to have this kind of labour that I seriously enjoy, and also have learned more about / got better at it.

Same with chainsaws, btw. I learn almost every day, and love to do it. But also have to know my limits. My balance kinda sucks, so I have to pay some extra attention, but a serious chainsaw is a dangerous thing in anyone's hands anyway.


----------



## svk

Squareground3691 said:


> I’m a big believer in taking care of ur body and ur body will take care of you , age is just a number to me .


Agreed. One of my grandmothers died in her 70’s from an embolism after a medical procedure. Other grandmother at 83. One grandpa at 91 and the other is going strong at 90. I just need to do my part and hope for no c word or accident along the way.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Agreed. One of my grandmothers died in her 70’s from an embolism after a medical procedure. Other grandmother at 83. One grandpa at 91 and the other is going strong at 90. I just need to do my part and hope for no c word or accident along the way.


 I hope you mean cancer, all though I've known more than one man destroyed by the other C-word.


----------



## JustJeff

So far I've come up empty handed this deer season. Got 2 with the F150 last year and hit one with the Corolla, but that one got away. I'm hoping to get through it without bagging one this year!


----------



## JimR

I installed my 24 inch Tsumura bar on my 372XP. I did weigh both bars on a postal scale to see what the difference between the two is. The Tsumura bar is 9 1/2 ounces lighter than the stock Husqvarna 24 inch bar. The balance of the saw is perfect with the lighter bar on it.


----------



## JimR

Decided to drop a 25" Maple today. The tree was growing mushrooms on one side and had a bad dead spot near the base where the bark got damaged 12 years ago during a tree harvest. I got it all bucked up into 16 inch firewood. All the branches went thru the chipper and all the wood is in my pile. It was a good 1/2 day of work. I took care of this one with my 562XP. The 3/8 chain cuts so much faster than the .325 chain on my 550XP.


----------



## JimR

After taking out the grill on my Kioti with a branch I decided to protect the new one. I installed a piece of 1/4 aluminum diamond plate on the front guard. Because I hid the headlights behind it I installed a set of LED lights on top of the grill guard. These are super bright. I also have a pair of these on the ROPS for back work lights.


----------



## cheato

turnkey4099 said:


> There is no legal description. It is whatever the seller wants to call it.


I thought a face cord is 1/3 a cord or 16" deep piled 4' tall and 8' long. Just my understanding.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> After taking out the grill on my Kioti with a branch I decided to protect the new one. I installed a piece of 1/4 aluminum diamond plate on the front guard. Because I hid the headlights behind it I installed a set of LED lights on top of the grill guard. These are super bright. I also have a pair of these on the ROPS for back work lights.


I took out the grill on my big kubota too. Also the lights are both out, I planned on installing leds, just haven't gotten to that yet(probably should buy some too lol).


JimR said:


> Decided to drop a 25" Maple today. The tree was growing mushrooms on one side and had a bad dead spot near the base where the bark got damaged 12 years ago during a tree harvest. I got it all bucked up into 16 inch firewood. All the branches went thru the chipper and all the wood is in my pile. It was a good 1/2 day of work. I took care of this one with my 562XP. The 3/8 chain cuts so much faster than the .325 chain on my 550XP.


So is it the chain that's faster, I bet if you put the 325 on the 562 it would cut faster too . 


JimR said:


> I installed my 24 inch Tsumura bar on my 372XP. I did weigh both bars on a postal scale to see what the difference between the two is. The Tsumura bar is 9 1/2 ounces lighter than the stock Husqvarna 24 inch bar. The balance of the saw is perfect with the lighter bar on it.


That's a nice weight savings, and balancing better will help save your energy. 
If I'm feeling beat running the saws, I'll also only fill the tanks half way, quickeway to loose a lb or so and it will run out sooner giving me a break quicker .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> I took care of this one with my 562XP. The 3/8 chain cuts so much faster than the .325 chain on my 550XP.


 I have the same saws, and I hate ,325 chain, so I switched my 550xp to a 16" bar with 3/8 chain.

I really like it much better!

SR


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have the same saws, and I hate ,325 chain, so I switched my 550xp to a 16" bar with 3/8 chain.
> 
> I really like it much better!
> 
> SR


I may have to follow suit on that too.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> I took out the grill on my big kubota too. Also the lights are both out,


I bought 4 of those lights on EBay for around $25 5 years ago.


chipper1 said:


> So is it the chain that's faster, I bet if you put the 325 on the 562 it would cut faster too .


The 3/8 chain cuts faster because it takes a bigger chip. I would have to use both saws to make sure it is quicker.


----------



## tfp

So close to scrounging time I can smell it...


I tried to ride out feeling sick in the canopy which was a mistake as the positioning setup I had wasn't quick to lower. Just made it to the ground in time...


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> After taking out the grill on my Kioti with a branch I decided to protect the new one. I installed a piece of 1/4 aluminum diamond plate on the front guard. Because I hid the headlights behind it I installed a set of LED lights on top of the grill guard. These are super bright. I also have a pair of these on the ROPS for back work lights.


Great upgrade put all LED on headlights and work lights mine too and grill guard.


----------



## MustangMike

General rule of thumb: Animals that are vegetarians generally taste better and are less likely to make you sick if you under cook them.

Bear and Hogs are someplace in the middle but must be cooked well.

I generally prefer my steaks rare, especially venison. Because it is so lean, if you overcook venison, it will get tough fast.


----------



## sean donato

Not much for bear, don't mind eating hogs, not nearly as good as a farm raised pig imo, but pork is pork. I like my deer medium rare. Don't like cardboard at all.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> So far I've come up empty handed this deer season. Got 2 with the F150 last year and hit one with the Corolla, but that one got away. I'm hoping to get through it without bagging one this year!


I got Bambi earlier this yr with my mini-van. 
Hopefully I don't get another either. 
Funny thing is a buddy of mine was telling me at church how he "had" a couple fawns, then he hadn't seen one, whoops.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> I may have to follow suit on that too.


 THEN, I gave all of my .325 chains to chipper1 so there's no going back! lol

SR


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Not much for bear, don't mind eating hogs, not nearly as good as a farm raised pig imo, but pork is pork. I like my deer medium rare. Don't like cardboard at all.


My hunting partner has perfected Brining Hog, and its very good. Not as though he didn't cook well before. Our butcher does a fantastic job of Sausage and we are all hoping he doesn't retire any time soon. We get lots of Hog, year round.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I bought 4 of those lights on EBay for around $25 5 years ago.
> 
> The 3/8 chain cuts faster because it takes a bigger chip. I would have to use both saws to make sure it is quicker.


That's a good price, probably 75 each now for comparable ones.
It certainly can be faster, but usually on a 4hp saw is where you start to notice it. 
I'd run a 3/8 on a saw that's under that, but the chain will have to be perfectly tuned(rakers set) unless it's shorter or cutting softwoods.
I'll say that I'd rather sharpen 3/8, but it does work well on most stock or muffler modded 50cc saws, and I do like it better for limbing. 
550mk1, my favorite 50cc saw for limbing. 
Wearing 325, it's appropriate for it wearing an 18.



Mk2, not my favorite lol
Wearing 325, but it would do a fine job running an 18x3/8 or a 20x3/8 in hardwood if the rakers were set well.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> THEN, I gave all of my .325 chains to chipper1 so there's no going back! lol
> 
> SR


Neither can I, you know I'm cheap


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> That's a good price, probably 75 each now for comparable ones.
> It certainly can be faster, but usually on a 4hp saw is where you start to notice it.
> I'd run a 3/8 on a saw that's under that, but the chain will have to be perfectly tuned(rakers set) unless it's shorter or cutting softwoods.
> I'll say that I'd rather sharpen 3/8, but it does work well on most stock or muffler modded 50cc saws, and I do like it better for limbing.
> 550mk1, my favorite 50cc saw for limbing.
> Wearing 325, it's appropriate for it wearing an 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Mk2, not my favorite lol
> Wearing 325, but it would do a fine job running an 18x3/8 or a 20x3/8 in hardwood if the rakers were set well.



I am going to have to compare these two saws on the same tree to see for myself which one is faster. I'm almost positive the 562XP is going to walk all over it.


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> I’m a big believer in taking care of ur body and ur body will take care of you , age is just a number to me .


I always took care of my body. Unfortunately it went to **** on it's own. That is a whole another story for a different day.


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I am going to have to compare these two saws on the same tree to see for myself which one is faster. I'm almost positive the 562XP is going to walk all over it.


No question in my mind, the 60 will spank the 50 with either chain. The real question to ask would be, is the 50 faster with the 325 or the 3/8.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> No question in my mind, the 60 will spank the 50 with either chain. The real question to ask would be, is the 50 faster with the 325 or the 3/8.


I would have to buy another bar setup to find out.


----------



## svk

I liked my 550 with 3/8 a lot better. My 346’s run it too. 

I love venison and duck rare to medium rare. 

The hog a shot in south Texas rivaled any domestic pork I’ve ever eaten. The hog I got in Georgia was not nearly as good as domestic park. I’m going back to Texas in a few weeks to hog hunt. 

Made these grouse tenders last night and will be doing more soon. Breaded, flash fried, then baked to finish.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> I hope you mean cancer, all though I've known more than one man destroyed by the other C-word.


Yes that’s what I meant! Don’t need the other kind either lol


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> That's a good price, probably 75 each now for comparable ones.
> It certainly can be faster, but usually on a 4hp saw is where you start to notice it.
> I'd run a 3/8 on a saw that's under that, but the chain will have to be perfectly tuned(rakers set) unless it's shorter or cutting softwoods.
> I'll say that I'd rather sharpen 3/8, but it does work well on most stock or muffler modded 50cc saws, and I do like it better for limbing.
> 550mk1, my favorite 50cc saw for limbing.
> Wearing 325, it's appropriate for it wearing an 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Mk2, not my favorite lol
> Wearing 325, but it would do a fine job running an 18x3/8 or a 20x3/8 in hardwood if the rakers were set well.




I'm running a 20" 3/8 on my 550 mk1... it's mostly for reach, not often I bury the 20".

Test log after some minor port and machine work, running a (not-so-hot)full-comp chain:


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Well, I put on my knee brace and a grimace and put up a few loads. Pine that mostly has been halved or quartered will work well this week for the moderate temps. Actually wasn't that bad, but my knee is talking to me a little now. Most wheelbarrow loads I've done in 5 months. View attachment 1030542
> View attachment 1030543
> View attachment 1030544
> View attachment 1030545
> View attachment 1030546


My day is now complete!!


----------



## cantoo

The fawn has been hanging around for a couple of days now. It walked right up to us 10 minutes after my buddies headed to the bush with my golf cart. She was sleeping in my fenceline of pine trees while we were 100' away. She has a sore back foot. Hopefully she makes it until tomorrow night. She's just a tiny thing. Bit of firewood stacked up. 48 crates 48" x 48' x 32" ash splits in them for my OWB.


----------



## turnkey4099

freeasaburt said:


> I'm a big fan of splitting by hand too, and do it quite a lot. Usually with a 3 kg maul but looking into acquiring a good splitting axe for smaller stuff etc. It keeps me in shape, in my case it (hopefully) also helps to slow down the effects of a neurological disease i have. I'm actually glad to have this kind of labour that I seriously enjoy, and also have learned more about / got better at it.
> 
> Same with chainsaws, btw. I learn almost every day, and love to do it. But also have to know my limits. My balance kinda sucks, so I have to pay some extra attention, but a serious chainsaw is a dangerous thing in anyone's hands anyway.



Get a Fiskars Splitting AX. Runsaround $60-70 at Wal Mart. I don't think they have an "X27" any more but the splitting ax is the same ax, different name. First time I used mine I couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## turnkey4099

cheato said:


> I thought a face cord is 1/3 a cord or 16" deep piled 4' tall and 8' long. Just my understanding.



That is the common undeerstanding but it is not a legal description. States that regulate firewood usually specify that "face cord" is one of many terms that is not to be use by sellers.


----------



## Be Stihl

chipper1 said:


> Muffler looks great, hows she sound.
> Cat' believe how many on here drink the stihl Kool-Aid  .
> View attachment 1030799


Stihl puts a smile on my face! Thanks


----------



## chipper1

Be Stihl said:


> Stihl puts a smile on my face! Thanks


Welcome, I'm still looking for the husky kool-aid lol.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm running a 20" 3/8 on my 550 mk1... it's mostly for reach, not often I bury the 20".
> 
> Test log after some minor port and machine work, running a (not-so-hot)full-comp chain:



Yep, ported they do well running 3/8x20" as they are over 4hp, a 550mk2 does a decent job pulling it if you keep the rakers a bit taller than I normally do. Running square chain also helps as it take a good bit less power to pull it compared to round.
And as I said earlier if you run a shorter bar 3/8 is fine onna stocknor muffler modded 50cc, but I like at least an 18" for the reach as you were saying about the 20" on your 550mk1 on my 50cc saws, I run 3/8x20" on my ported 261, it pulls it great.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Not the bar I thought I had, or was looking for, but I did find this 16" (I think) Sandvik bar in the back of the shed today. I've never seen a P on the bar tip stamp before, is that a 3/8 LP bar?




Also, while trying to identify things,

I'm working on the project saw. I've got these two carbs and I'm wondering if anyone can help Identify them. The one (right) is off of my Jonsered 625 project saw, and the other I believe is off of a 670. They took identical except for the one on the left has that second nipple on it, and I don't know what that does.

Hoping to Identify them so that I can order parts to rebuild them before I put one of them on the saw.


----------



## Cowboy254

Vt4ster said:


> Pic for the NH folks!!
> View attachment 1029882



I've skiied all though the White Mountains...half a lifetime ago


----------



## 501Maico

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Not the bar I thought I had, or was looking for, but I did find this 16" (I think) Sandvik bar in the back of the shed today. I've never seen a P on the bar tip stamp before, is that a 3/8 LP bar?
> 
> View attachment 1031834
> 
> 
> Also, while trying to identify things,
> 
> I'm working on the project saw. I've got these two carbs and I'm wondering if anyone can help Identify them. The one (right) is off of my Jonsered 625 project saw, and the other I believe is off of a 670. They took identical except for the one on the left has that second nipple on it, and I don't know what that does.
> 
> Hoping to Identify them so that I can order parts to rebuild them before I put one of them on the saw.
> 
> View attachment 1031835


"P" is another identifier for "LP". Not sure about the carbs but the extra one looks closed off. Might be a post for something.


----------



## Vt4ster

Man's best friend...at work.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

dancan said:


> Any of these in Michigan ?
> 
> View attachment 1031540


A classic example of my favorite philosophy! 
"You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded"!


----------



## Brufab

cheato said:


> I thought a face cord is 1/3 a cord or 16" deep piled 4' tall and 8' long. Just my understanding.


That's my understanding. We cut all our wood 16" in length for that reason.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I would have to a


JimR said:


> I bought 4 of those lights on EBay for around $25 5 years ago.
> 
> The 3/8 chain cuts faster because it takes a bigger chip. I would have to use both saws to make sure it is quicker.


I wood have to argue that.

3/8 takes a bigger bite and cuts a wider kerf therefore puts more load on the head. Time you cut with both chains. Same bar length, same chain tune, same wood, and same power head. Then see fir your self.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> No question in my mind, the 60 will spank the 50 with either chain. The real question to ask would be, is the 50 faster with the 325 or the 3/8.


.325


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Not the bar I thought I had, or was looking for, but I did find this 16" (I think) Sandvik bar in the back of the shed today. I've never seen a P on the bar tip stamp before, is that a 3/8 LP bar?
> 
> View attachment 1031834
> 
> 
> Also, while trying to identify things,
> 
> I'm working on the project saw. I've got these two carbs and I'm wondering if anyone can help Identify them. The one (right) is off of my Jonsered 625 project saw, and the other I believe is off of a 670. They took identical except for the one on the left has that second nipple on it, and I don't know what that does.
> 
> Hoping to Identify them so that I can order parts to rebuild them before I put one of them on the saw.
> 
> View attachment 1031835


3/8 "Pitch"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well, I didn't get an elk this year. However, I fed a local Rancher's herd fir him last winter fir about three weeks while he was out if town. He called me yesterday evening and told me to come collect my prize.



Won't be able to have a fire in the shop fir a few days, but hay! I'll take it! 

I also got a nice forked horn the other day and I have two deer tags left, but being as Im good on meat now. I will probably only punch one more if I find the time to go on a trophy hunt and get a shot at one. We'll see? 

Good and safe hunting gentleman!


----------



## H-Ranch

Kodiak Kid said:


> A classic example of my favorite philosophy!
> "You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded"!


@dancan used to be a regular poster on the scrounging thread with near daily updates cutting in an undisclosed location. The minivan is stuff of legend here and it's wood hauling capabilities are what all other vehicles were measured by. He won the coveted scrounger of the year award back in 2016/2017. Sadly, he only stops to visit occasionally now. But he's still kicking!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

H-Ranch said:


> @dancan used to be a regular poster on the scrounging thread with near daily updates cutting in an undisclosed location. The minivan is stuff of legend here and it's wood hauling capabilities are what all other vehicles were measured by. He won the coveted scrounger of the year award back in 2016/2017. Sadly, he only stops to visit occasionally now. But he's still kicking!


Beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> @dancan used to be a regular poster on the scrounging thread with near daily updates cutting in an undisclosed location. The minivan is stuff of legend here and it's wood hauling capabilities are what all other vehicles were measured by. He won the coveted scrounger of the year award back in 2016/2017. Sadly, he only stops to visit occasionally now. But he's still kicking!


Says dancan from nova Scotia, I wonder if he knows WCC?


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's a good price, probably 75 each now for comparable ones.
> It certainly can be faster, but usually on a 4hp saw is where you start to notice it.
> I'd run a 3/8 on a saw that's under that, but the chain will have to be perfectly tuned(rakers set) unless it's shorter or cutting softwoods.
> I'll say that I'd rather sharpen 3/8, but it does work well on most stock or muffler modded 50cc saws, and I do like it better for limbing.
> 550mk1, my favorite 50cc saw for limbing.
> Wearing 325, it's appropriate for it wearing an 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Mk2, not my favorite lol
> Wearing 325, but it would do a fine job running an 18x3/8 or a 20x3/8 in hardwood if the rakers were set well.



I run my MkII with .325 full chisel and the rakers set at .030 for the smaller stuff when I'm firewoodin'. I could probably gain a little bit of production by switching things over to 3/8, but I like to use that saw for most of my dirty work with the factory .325 semi-chisel so I would lose all that time saved swapping sprockets and bars back and forth. I simply shut it off and grab a bigger saw if it ain't cuttin' fast enough.


----------



## svk

Last day of hunting at the cabin. Both packs of wolves were around in the last few days which actually got the deer to move a bit although we’ve only seen tracks. Today is the first day of season that it hasn’t been windy-which in a normal year would mean it would be a great time to hunt. 

Our little lake froze last night, this time for good. My duck boat is still in the water but I don’t think I’ll have much issue getting it free.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> .325


It's been proven here 3/8 is faster regardless of the kerf being larger if you have the hp(about 4hp seems to be the line). Many like to use 3/8 even on saws under 4hp, that way all their saws are running the same size chain, and therefor use the same sharpening equipment. That makes sense to me, but since I also run picco/LP I'd still have at least two setups for sharpening, so why not have a third, then some larger files for dirty/frozen wood, then some double-beveled for square . 


Lionsfan said:


> I run my MkII with .325 full chisel and the rakers set at .030 for the smaller stuff when I'm firewoodin'. I could probably gain a little bit of production by switching things over to 3/8, but I like to use that saw for most of my dirty work with the factory .325 semi-chisel so I would lose all that time saved swapping sprockets and bars back and forth. I simply shut it off and grab a bigger saw if it ain't cuttin' fast enough.


One pace you gain with 3/8 is that the cutters are larger and longer, so they last a little longer. Semi-chisel 3/8 will last even longer than 325 semi before needing to be filed, and since it last longer you will be able to cut longer before sharpening, and that will lower your average cut time(not that it's really crucial cutting firewood). One my mtronic and autotune stock/muffler modded 50cc saws I like to run semi chisel when I'm on jobs and full for firewood, the semi will hold up for two tanks usually(a tank lasts a lot longer on the MT/AT saws) even if I'm hitting the dirt a bit. It saves me a lot of time as you can't get away with hitting the dirt as much with full chisel, and I can cut a lot with 2 tanks on a MT/AT.
If you need any 3/8x72 semi-chisel chain, I have a bunch of safety chain here from the rental saws at Home Depot, I just cut the safety "fins" off and they cut very nice with that and a little extra hook.


----------



## MustangMike

I agree with KK, the .325 will cut faster than 3/8 (all other stuff being equal) but has a narrower kerf and will bind easier.

That is why it is mostly used on smaller liming saws.

I have 16" .325 on my ported 026 but run 18" 3/8 on my ported 261. The 026 has very high compression and no decomp, so it does not see much use. The 261 is easier to use and runs stronger and has become my preferred small saw. (Note: all are square filed).

Some of the reasons I prefer to use square file chain: 1) You can use the same angles for crosscut, ripping or milling; 2) You can use the same file for .325, 3/8 or .404!


----------



## MustangMike

I know he has not posted here in a while, but my Nephew MechanicMatt took a 6 pt with the crossbow this morning.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I agree with KK, the .325 will cut faster than 3/8 (all other stuff being equal) but has a narrower kerf and will bind easier.
> 
> That is why it is mostly used on smaller liming saws.
> 
> I have 16" .325 on my ported 026 but run 18" 3/8 on my ported 261. The 026 has very high compression and no decomp, so it does not see much use. The 261 is easier to use and runs stronger and has become my preferred small saw. (Note: all are square filed).
> 
> Some of the reasons I prefer to use square file chain: 1) You can use the same angles for crosscut, ripping or milling; 2) You can use the same file for .325, 3/8 or .404!


Too bad those double beveled files are so expensive now. I just saw a 12 pack box for like 204 or 208 yesterday . That's why I bought a grinder when I wanted to try it, I could see the savings and then you sell the grinder if you don't like it or decide not to use it.


----------



## chipper1

These are no longer being made, but I always liked them.
I guess I had the one price surrounded lol.
Anyone know of any good deals on double beveled files?





PFERD 17082 Chisel Bit Chain Saw Sharpening File, Flat Shape, 7" Length, 0.325", Chain Pitch (Pack of 12): Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


PFERD 17082 Chisel Bit Chain Saw Sharpening File, Flat Shape, 7" Length, 0.325", Chain Pitch (Pack of 12): Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com






https://www.amazon.com/Pferd-Double-Bevel-Chisel-Files/dp/B00470POWI


----------



## old CB

My Arb-site activity has fallen off for a while, but cold weather and getting a new right knee on Friday will mean more computer screen time. (Am also joining the modern world this week trading in my flip-phone for my wife's old smart phone,)

Scrounging, since I live on 3.2 acres in a pine forest, is how I keep my house warm with mostly hardwood. I haunt the Craigslist free area, and have an in-town arborist who keeps me well supplied. I scrounge way more wood than I need, so I'm able to hook up a bunch of my neighbors with hardwood they'd not find otherwise. Whenever I drive thru town I swivel my head at every intersection, scanning for chippers or arborist trucks on every block in sight--I've frequently brought home loads of wood that I spotted that way.

Yesterday I stacked all I could on my pickup, tailgate down to get that extra volume available when all is stacked carefully and mounded up to cab-roof height. This was the last of my overflow pile of seasoned stuff. I delivered it (no $ involved) to a friend up the road, eighty-something-year-old Bill P. who is a Holocaust survivor. (Out of an extended family of 200, only he and two cousins survived.) This was his second load, as I took a similar amount to him in October. There is no better feeling than that big smile and handshake he gave me after we unloaded.


----------



## chipper1

old CB said:


> My Arb-site activity has fallen off for a while, but cold weather and getting a new right knee on Friday will mean more computer screen time. (Am also joining the modern world this week trading in my flip-phone for my wife's old smart phone,)
> 
> Scrounging, since I live on 3.2 acres in a pine forest, is how I keep my house warm with mostly hardwood. I haunt the Craigslist free area, and have an in-town arborist who keeps me well supplied. I scrounge way more wood than I need, so I'm able to hook up a bunch of my neighbors with hardwood they'd not find otherwise. Whenever I drive thru town I swivel my head at every intersection, scanning for chippers or arborist trucks on every block in sight--I've frequently brought home loads of wood that I spotted that way.
> 
> Yesterday I stacked all I could on my pickup, tailgate down to get that extra volume available when all is stacked carefully and mounded up to cab-roof height. This was the last of my overflow pile of seasoned stuff. I delivered it (no $ involved) to a friend up the road, eighty-something-year-old Bill P. who is a Holocaust survivor. (Out of an extended family of 200, only he and two cousins survived.) This was his second load, as I took a similar amount to him in October. There is no better feeling than that big smile and handshake he gave me after we unloaded.


Very kind of you .
No picture attached


----------



## old CB

chipper1 said:


> Very kind of you .
> No picture attached


This is a weakness of mine. I get so busy doing stuff that I rarely consider taking pics.


----------



## old CB

But here's some pics that I did take last month. My camp in St. Lawrence County, NY where I spent the first two weeks of Oct., and the new stove that I installed inside camp. Bought it at Tractor Supply for $300-something to replace the inefficient Vogelzang stove that sent most of its heat up the flue pipe.


----------



## old CB

And last week my wife and I got back from two weeks in Portugal--a very nice place to visit. Among numerous other highlights, we toured a cork farm and then had dinner inside. The cork farm operator's uncle is/was a trophy hunter and the walls were lined with heads. The first is a deer, during velvet I believe, whose antler tissue on one side had deformed into a grape-cluster-ish growth cascading down his face--a handsome rake, as our host proclaimed. The framed pic of magpies on deer caught my attention, as I see that out my window on occasion, the magpies picking clean the mule deer we have in abundance. And the wild boars are a resident nuisance species at the cork farm.

Cork--cool stuff that they harvest every nine years from any given tree. Cork is a species of oak.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Being as I run 90cc 99% of the time. I would have no Idea about the .325 chain speed on a big saw. .325 simply isn't big enough chain for a 90 and A cutter would be parting chains left and right if he was to run .325 on a 90 in a production setting.
However, on a 50cc. .325 cuts faster than 3/8. I've done the test myself. After switching over and running .325 on my 260 pro. IMOP, I don't see any reason to go back to running 3/8 on a small saw? If I need more power and bar length? Im going to set down the 50 and grab a power saw that has both!

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My 360 pulls wood faster with.325 than 3/8 as well!  Tested it myself. Been there done that!


----------



## freeasaburt

turnkey4099 said:


> Get a Fiskars Splitting AX. Runsaround $60-70 at Wal Mart. I don't think they have an "X27" any more but the splitting ax is the same ax, different name. First time I used mine I couldn't believe what I was seeing.


Thanks for the advice. Everybody who owns one seems to love it, i'm pretty old school though when it comes to handles; nothing like a properly mounted, sanded and oiled wooden handle (we use Ash here often, Hickory gets imported a lot too), with a nice grain...

But never say never. I dislike plastic handles mainly because you sweat on them, and sometimes it just doesn't 'feel' right. But I guess I should just test it.

A lot of stuff is more expensive here than it is in the States, but with the X27, which is apparently still sold here, the price difference isn't big (a quick search showed prices between 75 and 100 euros).


----------



## chipper1

freeasaburt said:


> Thanks for the advice. Everybody who owns one seems to love it, i'm pretty old school though when it comes to handles; nothing like a properly mounted, sanded and oiled wooden handle (we use Ash here often, Hickory gets imported a lot too), with a nice grain...
> 
> But never say never. I dislike plastic handles mainly because you sweat on them, and sometimes it just doesn't 'feel' right. But I guess I should just test it.
> 
> A lot of stuff is more expensive here than it is in the States, but with the X27, which is apparently still sold here, the price difference isn't big (a quick search showed prices between 75 and 100 euros).


I've never used a nice wooden handled splitting axe, but I do like the two fiscars splitting axes I have. I prefer the x27 over the x25 (iirc) even though I'm not real tall (5'7"). They are different than using a large splitting maul as they don't have the weight behind them, it's all about the speed with them. Here in the states they also have a lifetime warranty, which is great. I let a buddies kid try mine out, he swung just past the round and nailed the handle on it, it busted the head right off. Had I not seen it myself I would not have believed it as I had over swung it myself and never had a problem, not sure if I started the fracture and he finished it or if he hit the perfect spot. I contacted fiscars and the said get online and follow the instructions, put my name and address in and sent pics, they sent me a new one free of any extra charges. What's not to like about that .


----------



## freeasaburt

That's pretty cool indeed! I guess it's kinda hard to re-handle a Fiskars axe bit anyway, aren't they epoxied or something?

With the maul, most effort goes into lifting it, indeed. On a lot of (small enough/straight grained) wood I basically just let it fall, paying more attention to my aim than to applying force.


----------



## freeasaburt

I've been looking around for splitting axes and although the price/quality ratio of Fiskars seems hard to beat, some of the models by Granfors, Hultafors, Adler and Ochsenkopf are interesting too...
Quite a chance I 'scrounge'  my favorite 2nd hand sites though untill I find something I can restore / re-handle .

Ochsenkopf also has a double bit, btw... Tempting... One side for 'coarse'/potentially damaging work and one finer edge, seems like a cool thing to have, and well, it also looks kinda cool  .


----------



## MustangMike

I like some traditional things, but NOT splitting mauls. I swung an 8 lb wood handle maul at a round that was hard to split and the handle broke and the head came back at my face. Good thing I used to box, I just slipped it, and it grazed my cheek as it went by. That was the end of wood handle mauls for me.

Went to the metal handle monster mauls after that, but once I tried the Fiskers, they were through. The Fiskars is so much lighter, I can keep going so much longer.

Like Chipper said, speed and accuracy are key with the splitting maul, but there is NOTHING I could split with a regular maul that I cannot split with the Fiskars (and I split over 15 cord a year by hand for decades).

I've tried all the expensive splitting axes at the Chainsaw GTGs (get togethers), and nothing outperforms the Fiskars. I've got 3 of them (plus a smaller one), I've split lots of wood with them, and I have not broken one yet (even with a few over swings that I was sure would have broken them).

I keep one at my house, one at my upstate cabin, and one in my PU truck. I got the 3rd one, used, for $20 from someone who did not want it. Could not say no!


----------



## chipper1

Yep, it's a lot easier to be more accurate with the fiscars.
Splitting the black locust by hand you better be able to hit the same spot twice, or you could be there a while lol.
When he broke mine I was surprised, I know the kid couldn't have hit it with half the force I had already had over swings, and I thought for sure mine would have broken it too. 
All this being said, I like my hydraulic splitters the best, but I still wack a few rounds every now and then just to make sure I don't forget how to do it .


----------



## Chilidawg

"What county? I may be due east as I am in ogemaw county now"

I'm in the very NW corner of Manistee County. Even with both saws out of commission, there's still plenty to be split and stacked. No pics as of yet, I don't need anybody laughing and pointing.


----------



## Philbert

freeasaburt said:


> I dislike plastic handles mainly because you sweat on them, and sometimes it just doesn't 'feel' right. But I guess I should just test it.


The hollow, composite, Fiskars handles are light, concentrating all the mass into the splitting head / wedge. That are also low vibration. 

You can wrap the handle with some cloth tape (hockey tape works great), to get a less slippery feel. 

Somewhere in this forum are some pictures of a Fiskars axe that I glued wood veneer to, for the guys who said ‘it did not look right’!

Philbert

Found them!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would have to a
> I wood have to argue that.
> 
> 3/8 takes a bigger bite and cuts a wider kerf therefore puts more load on the head. Time you cut with both chains. Same bar length, same chain tune, same wood, and same power head. Then see fir your self.


I was talking about the 550Xp with a .325 chain and the 562XP with a 3/8 chain. You are right if I were to compare one saw with the two different chains. If I did that then I would have a bar and chain setup that I would have no use for except as a spare in case of emergencies.


----------



## JimR

H-Ranch said:


> Well, I put on my knee brace and a grimace and put up a few loads. Pine that mostly has been halved or quartered will work well this week for the moderate temps. Actually wasn't that bad, but my knee is talking to me a little now. Most wheelbarrow loads I've done in 5 months. View attachment 1030542
> View attachment 1030543
> View attachment 1030544
> View attachment 1030545
> View attachment 1030546


Life would be so much better for you if you had that knee replaced. I had my left knee done 19 months ago. I was walking bone on bone and it hurt. Now I can climb a woodpile and cut my way down. I can ride a bicycle again and hike. It was the smartest move I ever did healthwise.


----------



## turnkey4099

freeasaburt said:


> I've been looking around for splitting axes and although the price/quality ratio of Fiskars seems hard to beat, some of the models by Granfors, Hultafors, Adler and Ochsenkopf are interesting too...
> Quite a chance I 'scrounge'  my favorite 2nd hand sites though untill I find something I can restore / re-handle .
> 
> Ochsenkopf also has a double bit, btw... Tempting... One side for 'coarse'/potentially damaging work and one finer edge, seems like a cool thing to have, and well, it also looks kinda cool  .



That's what I grew up with as a kid. Only one we had so it did everything from kindling up to chopping felling notches.


----------



## farmer steve

Forgot the pic with wood in it but I know youse guys like these older 250's. My buddy brought some long firewood and uglies for me to sell as campfire wood. 
@Logger nate.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> Forgot the pic with wood in it but I know youse guys like these older 250's. My buddy brought some long firewood and uglies for me to sell as campfire wood.
> @Logger nate.
> View attachment 1031942


That’s a nice one!


----------



## H-Ranch

JimR said:


> Life would be so much better for you if you had that knee replaced. I had my left knee done 19 months ago. I was walking bone on bone and it hurt. Now I can climb a woodpile and cut my way down. I can ride a bicycle again and hike. It was the smartest move I ever did healthwise.


Well... you see, here's the problem: I **DID** get my knee replaced. Not that it was a joy before the surgery, but I was still playing basketball on it up until the week before my total knee replacement. Now, with the new knee I am much worse off going on 6 months. Most of the stories from guys like you talk about how great it is and often say they wish they had done it sooner. 

This has been the worst experience of my life. I've had foot surgery and ACL surgery that I've recovered from very well and quickly without complications. In fact, the operation on my foot was the best decision I ever made healthwise (one doctor told me that I'm the only individual that he's ever met where that procedure was successful.) So this is not how **I** typically recover. 

I should be the ideal candidate from age, health, weight, activity, history, etc. and it has not turned out that way. I even went with this surgeon based on multiple recommendations including a colleague's wife who works in the hospital - he also had his done by this doctor. I've been to 55 PT sessions and they finally discharged me because it wasn't working - and not for lack of trying different things. 2 doctors and my PT therapist had been telling me that this is normal and it just takes time. I'm done with that BS and they have all finally admitted that something is wrong (as I've said from the beginning.) I had a CT scan on Friday and am waiting to meet with the doctor to review it.

Sorry if I sound short, but a new knee is not a good recommendation to me right now. If I could, I would trade back for the bone on bone in a heartbeat. But I hope they figure it out and I get to be happy with it in the end.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

If you favor an axe over a maul fir splitting by hand. May I suggest a 6lb. Council with a 36" handle. 

6lb. Council next to an eighth pound maul. 



Fir back country felling, limbing and even recreational or competition throwing? A hand forged Gransfors Bruk is hard to beat! I've never experienced any other axe as sharp or stay sharp as long as a GB! Spendy, but well worth it. When you tap on a GB with a screw driver or bar wrench? You will here a familiar "ting" unlike tapping on any other axe of cheaper steel. 




Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## JRM

Got 2 good loads in today. Mix of cherry, oak, silver maple, locust. All good stuff, and green (HEAVY!)


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I know he has not posted here in a while, but my Nephew MechanicMatt took a 6 pt with the crossbow this morning.


I drove by his place this morning . My sister lives around the corner from him


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you favor an axe over a maul fir splitting by hand. May I suggest a 6lb. Council with a 36" handle.
> 
> 6lb. Council next to an eighth pound maul.
> View attachment 1031946
> 
> 
> Fir back country felling, limbing and even recreational or competition throwing? A hand forged Gransfors Bruk is hard to beat! I've never experienced any other axe as sharp or stay sharp as long as a GB! Spendy, but well worth it. When you tap on a GB with a screw driver or bar wrench? You will here a familiar "ting" unlike tapping on any other axe of cheaper steel.
> View attachment 1031948
> View attachment 1031947
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


A good sharp edge at entry , and a wider profile to finish it off .


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> I've never used a nice wooden handled splitting axe, but I do like the two fiscars splitting axes I have. I prefer the x27 over the x25 (iirc) even though I'm not real tall (5'7"). They are different than using a large splitting maul as they don't have the weight behind them, it's all about the speed with them. Here in the states they also have a lifetime warranty, which is great. I let a buddies kid try mine out, he swung just past the round and nailed the handle on it, it busted the head right off. Had I not seen it myself I would not have believed it as I had over swung it myself and never had a problem, not sure if I started the fracture and he finished it or if he hit the perfect spot. I contacted fiscars and the said get online and follow the instructions, put my name and address in and sent pics, they sent me a new one free of any extra charges. What's not to like about that .


Come on Brett , take ur pick lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> A good sharp edge at entry , and a wider profile to finish it off .


Most definitely! I actually prefer the eight pound maul over the 6lb council fir that very reason!  A good powerful and snappy swing technique is also key IMOP!


----------



## JimR

H-Ranch said:


> Well... you see, here's the problem: I **DID** get my knee replaced. Not that it was a joy before the surgery, but I was still playing basketball on it up until the week before my total knee replacement. Now, with the new knee I am much worse off going on 6 months. Most of the stories from guys like you talk about how great it is and often say they wish they had done it sooner.
> 
> This has been the worst experience of my life. I've had foot surgery and ACL surgery that I've recovered from very well and quickly without complications. In fact, the operation on my foot was the best decision I ever made healthwise (one doctor told me that I'm the only individual that he's ever met where that procedure was successful.) So this is not how **I** typically recover.
> 
> I should be the ideal candidate from age, health, weight, activity, history, etc. and it has not turned out that way. I even went with this surgeon based on multiple recommendations including a colleague's wife who works in the hospital - he also had his done by this doctor. I've been to 55 PT sessions and they finally discharged me because it wasn't working - and not for lack of trying different things. 2 doctors and my PT therapist had been telling me that this is normal and it just takes time. I'm done with that BS and they have all finally admitted that something is wrong (as I've said from the beginning.) I had a CT scan on Friday and am waiting to meet with the doctor to review it.
> 
> Sorry if I sound short, but a new knee is not a good recommendation to me right now. If I could, I would trade back for the bone on bone in a heartbeat. But I hope they figure it out and I get to be happy with it in the end.


All I can say is WOW. I think somebody screwed up. That was how I ended up getting a knee replacement. I overextended my knee and popped a Bakers cyst on the backside of my knee. I had an MRI done and was told that I had a torn meniscus and torn cartilage. Surgeon went in and cleaned it out. He told me I would be like new in 3 months. In that 3 months I had my knee drained 3 times. I saw the surgeon again and he asked how my knee was doing. I told him it was worse now than before he touched it. His reply was that there was nothing else he could do for it. I called Workmans Comp and they ask me where I wanted to go to see a new doctor. I told them Boston. They arranged everything. I had another appointment date the next afternoon and had an MRI scheduled for that Friday. I saw the new doctor a week later. She connected me with a knee surgeon and less than 2 months I had a new knee. I hope you can find a good doctor to fix that knee for you.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> I've never used a nice wooden handled splitting axe, but I do like the two fiscars splitting axes I have. I prefer the x27 over the x25 (iirc) even though I'm not real tall (5'7"). They are different than using a large splitting maul as they don't have the weight behind them, it's all about the speed with them. Here in the states they also have a lifetime warranty, which is great. I let a buddies kid try mine out, he swung just past the round and nailed the handle on it, it busted the head right off. Had I not seen it myself I would not have believed it as I had over swung it myself and never had a problem, not sure if I started the fracture and he finished it or if he hit the perfect spot. I contacted fiscars and the said get online and follow the instructions, put my name and address in and sent pics, they sent me a new one free of any extra charges. What's not to like about that .


Wood handles and a nice head can be good too.

It's only a 5 year warranty here I think, but they're pretty good and they are very tough.


freeasaburt said:


> That's pretty cool indeed! I guess it's kinda hard to re-handle a Fiskars axe bit anyway, aren't they epoxied or something?
> 
> With the maul, most effort goes into lifting it, indeed. On a lot of (small enough/straight grained) wood I basically just let it fall, paying more attention to my aim than to applying force.


I have seen one rehandled on YouTube. It must have been hard work though!


----------



## H-Ranch

JimR said:


> I hope you can find a good doctor to fix that knee for you.


I believe your original surgeon probably did do everything he could. But he was likely not a knee replacement surgeon. My ACL surgeon from 12 years ago couldn't do anything further for me now either. 

I'm not quite ready to blame the surgeon or PT yet, though I did feel they were dismissive of my concerns. (And I'm sure they get that a lot, where patients think that they are progressing too slowly for their expectations - so even that I feel they were guided by experience.) The doctor did get me in quickly for XRay and exam each time I asked for a follow up. The last time we talked I let him know in no uncertain terms that I was done with the "everything is fine" BS and we were going to do something different. So now I have his attention - we'll see what further exams show. 

I'm glad it worked out for you and look forward to the day I can tell a similar happy ending.


----------



## dancan

Brufab said:


> Says dancan from nova Scotia, I wonder if he knows WCC?


Been busy as all get out over the last bit , I ain't dead yet but the wife has instructions "in the event" .
Shoot me a pm if'n y'all want my number or email , i'll converse with any or all of y'all lol
Not burning wood but still look at downed trees with lust in my eyes .
WCC send me a pm .
That wasn't a Caravan , Pontiac SV6 btw , jus sayin


----------



## WoodAbuser

dancan said:


> Been busy as all get out over the last bit , I ain't dead yet but the wife has instructions "in the event" .
> Shoot me a pm if'n y'all want my number or email , i'll converse with any or all of y'all lol
> Not burning wood but still look at downed trees with lust in my eyes .
> WCC send me a pm .
> That wasn't a Caravan , Pontiac SV6 btw , jus sayin


We were just worried u were pizzed off at us.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> No question in my mind, the 60 will spank the 50 with either chain. The real question to ask would be, is the 50 faster with the 325 or the 3/8.


I was going thru my bars and chains and found a 3/8 small frame that will fit the 550XP. The only problem is that it is a 20 inch setup. I also found 2 18 inch bars but they are both .325 spockets.


----------



## Squareground3691

It’s time to stoke the stove for the months ahead .


----------



## dancan

WoodAbuser said:


> We were just worried u were pizzed off at us.


Been using Brave as a browser , with all the ad filters turned on , as don't work .
Had to reload SRWare Iron to browse .
Was still in the 60's up here in Igloo , should start to drop this week .


----------



## JimR

H-Ranch said:


> I believe your original surgeon probably did do everything he could. But he was likely not a knee replacement surgeon. My ACL surgeon from 12 years ago couldn't do anything further for me now either.
> 
> I'm not quite ready to blame the surgeon or PT yet, though I did feel they were dismissive of my concerns. (And I'm sure they get that a lot, where patients think that they are progressing too slowly for their expectations - so even that I feel they were guided by experience.) The doctor did get me in quickly for XRay and exam each time I asked for a follow up. The last time we talked I let him know in no uncertain terms that I was done with the "everything is fine" BS and we were going to do something different. So now I have his attention - we'll see what further exams show.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you and look forward to the day I can tell a similar happy ending.


Yup, the first surgeon was an orthoscopic surgeon. I do hope your next visit with this doctor or a new one can find the solution to the problem. This Fall I did 8 miles of hiking on it in one day with no issues at all. That included climbing up and down some rocky trails. Hopefully you can say the same in the near future.


----------



## JimR

I scrounged this 455 Rancher today for $30. It is a 2017 homeowner use that got straight gassed. The piston and cylinder are scored. I also have another 455 Rancher from a friend for free that got run over. The crushed saw runs great but the fuel tank is split open. It also has about 1/4 of the 2nd cooling fin from the top missing. Question is, do I just swap the top and piston from the running saw or go with a new aftermarket kit? If so on a kit, what brand? The last saw I rebuilt was back in 2005. It was a 262XP.


----------



## U&A

Man what a good mix. Took some time on this one The only thing i wish i had was ash. Thats in a pile ready for January and February. That stuff will give me 14-18 hours.

Left to right this is going in the stove tomorrow morning for a 12-14 hour burn. 

-three black locus
-two maple that seem to be pretty lightweight (burn hot) 
-three REALLY hard maple
-one cherry
-two white oak

Fun stuff. Hope all is well guys.


----------



## H-Ranch

U&A said:


> Left to right this is going in the stove tomorrow morning for a 12-14 hour burn.


Wow, and I thought I was bad trying to segregate stacks by wood species. Do you use some kind of Dewey Decimal System to catalog your splits?


----------



## U&A

H-Ranch said:


> Wow, and I thought I was bad trying to segregate stacks by wood species. Do you use some kind of Dewey Decimal System to catalog your splits?




No

I was just playing around when filling the wood bin on the porch.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you favor an axe over a maul fir splitting by hand. May I suggest a 6lb. Council with a 36" handle.
> 
> 6lb. Council next to an eighth pound maul.
> View attachment 1031946
> 
> 
> Fir back country felling, limbing and even recreational or competition throwing? A hand forged Gransfors Bruk is hard to beat! I've never experienced any other axe as sharp or stay sharp as long as a GB! Spendy, but well worth it. When you tap on a GB with a screw driver or bar wrench? You will here a familiar "ting" unlike tapping on any other axe of cheaper steel.
> View attachment 1031948
> View attachment 1031947
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Ever tried a fiskars?


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Yep, ported they do well running 3/8x20" as they are over 4hp, a 550mk2 does a decent job pulling it if you keep the rakers a bit taller than I normally do. Running square chain also helps as it take a good bit less power to pull it compared to round.
> And as I said earlier if you run a shorter bar 3/8 is fine onna stocknor muffler modded 50cc, but I like at least an 18" for the reach as you were saying about the 20" on your 550mk1 on my 50cc saws, I run 3/8x20" on my ported 261, it pulls it great.



I like the 261s, they're strong runners, yet still light. I picked them out for little brush saws at work, when we got the go ahead to replace some tired 026/260s...they all run 3/8-20 chisel chain, but the bar length is purely for reach. I don't run them much, especially with the bar buried, but I did use one to cut my 462R's bar out of a big oopsie.

I built my mk1 550 with the intention of being able to bury that 20". I could've built a faster "cookie cutter" saw, but was chasing torque rather than rpm. I honestly don't run a 50cc that much, almost all of my cutting is done with my climbing saws or my ms400+ sized saws. The intent with this 550 was to be a larger saw I could carry on my dirt bike to cut big deadfall in the spring...stuff that is very much outside of the range of one of my climbing saws w/16" bars


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> I was going thru my bars and chains and found a 3/8 small frame that will fit the 550XP. The only problem is that it is a 20 inch setup. I also found 2 18 inch bars but they are both .325 spockets.


Put it on and give it a shot. You'll just need to leave the rakers a bit higher.
As for the 455; I'd just swap the tank and run the cylinder missing the fin. As long as you have enough a sharp chain and good mix you should never have a problem with it getting hot, and you'd have a spare p&c if every needed.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I like the 261s, they're strong runners, yet still light. I picked them out for little brush saws at work, when we got the go ahead to replace some tired 026/260s...they all run 3/8-20 chisel chain, but the bar length is purely for reach. I don't run them much, especially with the bar buried, but I did use one to cut my 462R's bar out of a big oopsie.
> 
> I built my mk1 550 with the intention of being able to bury that 20". I could've built a faster "cookie cutter" saw, but was chasing torque rather than rpm. I honestly don't run a 50cc that much, almost all of my cutting is done with my climbing saws or my ms400+ sized saws. The intent with this 550 was to be a larger saw I could carry on my dirt bike to cut big deadfall in the spring...stuff that is very much outside of the range of one of my climbing saws w/16" bars


I prefer the 550mk1 for handling over all other 50cc saws I've ran, but the 261s are a great saw.
In your softwoods a ported 550mk1 should have no problem running a 20, even buried. 
Always nice to have a second saw for that occasion lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I scrounged this 455 Rancher today for $30. It is a 2017 homeowner use that got straight gassed. The piston and cylinder are scored. I also have another 455 Rancher from a friend for free that got run over. The crushed saw runs great but the fuel tank is split open. It also has about 1/4 of the 2nd cooling fin from the top missing. Question is, do I just swap the top and piston from the running saw or go with a new aftermarket kit? If so on a kit, what brand? The last saw I rebuilt was back in 2005. It was a 262XP.


Good Score, and Im not talking about the piston and cylinder!


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Come on Brett , take ur pick lol


Nice collection bud. I wouldn't know where to start, never ran a fancy axe .


----------



## chipper1

U&A said:


> Man what a good mix. Took some time on this one The only thing i wish i had was ash. Thats in a pile ready for January and February. That stuff will give me 14-18 hours.
> 
> Left to right this is going in the stove tomorrow morning for a 12-14 hour burn.
> 
> -three black locus
> -two maple that seem to be pretty lightweight (burn hot)
> -three REALLY hard maple
> -one cherry
> -two white oak
> 
> Fun stuff. Hope all is well guys.


Good to see you neighbor .
Sounds like you're staying busy.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I was going thru my bars and chains and found a 3/8 small frame that will fit the 550XP. The only problem is that it is a 20 inch setup. I also found 2 18 inch bars but they are both .325 spockets.


If the tips are replaceable? Punch the tips out and replace with 3/8.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Ever tried a fiskars?


No, but I've heard of and seen them before. What's the scoop with a Fiskars?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Tonight's meal consisted of locally grown grass fed beef!  Fresh bottom loin grilled, smashed purple Magic Molly spuds from the Squaw's garden and a mix of garden grown and store bought salad fix'ns. The beef was excellent!  As were the side's! 



Eat hardy gentleman!


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, but I've heard of and seen them before. What's the scoop with a Fiskars?


They work far better than you think they will.

I just used someone else's once and had to get one of my own.

The X-27 (36" handle) is, IMO, the best one to use.

This is tough Chestnut Oak (look at some of the grain) all split with the X-27.

I surprised myself that I was able to split some of this stuff!


----------



## Cowboy254

WoodAbuser said:


> Hey @COWBOY254 Everything going okay down under? I don't remember seeing any posts from you recently.



G'day! I haven't had much to post for a while. Going to work, coming home. We have had the wettest year in my life, it just won't stop raining. 3 inches of rain yesterday. Got caught in the heaviest raining thunderstorm of my life yesterday driving home from Melbourne, at one point there was a lightning strike about 1km away which three seconds later sent a bang through the ute and rocked it a little. I nearly [email protected] myself. It has just been too wet to scrounge where I normally do. Disappointing. 

Anyway, I'm heading down to my parents' place on the coast this weekend and will do a day's worth of scrounging for them and the weather looks ok at this point. Then I might have something worth posting!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JimR said:


> I scrounged this 455 Rancher today for $30. It is a 2017 homeowner use that got straight gassed. The piston and cylinder are scored. I also have another 455 Rancher from a friend for free that got run over. The crushed saw runs great but the fuel tank is split open. It also has about 1/4 of the 2nd cooling fin from the top missing. Question is, do I just swap the top and piston from the running saw or go with a new aftermarket kit? If so on a kit, what brand? The last saw I rebuilt was back in 2005. It was a 262XP.


I'd put the bigger 60cc top end on it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> They work far better than you think they will.
> 
> I just used someone else's once and had to get one of my own.
> 
> The X-27 (36" handle) is, IMO, the best one to use.
> 
> This is tough Chestnut Oak (look at some of the grain) all split with the X-27.
> 
> I surprised myself that I was able to split some of this stuff!


 Very interesting! I'll definitely have to try one out.


----------



## mountainguyed67

H-Ranch said:


> he read it all before posting. LOL.



I also read it all, the “Running loads” thread and ”Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area” threads too.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well I should be sleeping right now, but late last night a good friend invited me on a Blacktial hunt in a remote area we will have to skiff to. Just got done getting my gear together so now Im off to bed fir a few hour nap.  Then We're off to the hunting grounds at daylight. Supposed to be a day or two hunt but the weather here can be unpredictable, so I've packed a tent, nap sack, and a little heavy as far as food and clothing. I'll post in a few days with a hunt report.  

Stay safe!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> If the tips are replaceable? Punch the tips out and replace with 3/8.


I'll have to check the sprocket tip.


----------



## farmer steve

I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


----------



## Squareground3691

farmer steve said:


> I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


These are the ones you want . https://www.loggersuspenders.com/


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> Get a Fiskars Splitting AX. Runsaround $60-70 at Wal Mart. I don't think they have an "X27" any more but the splitting ax is the same ax, different name.



Are there different length handles and weights? 

A search just brought up tons of X27 axes, new at stores.


----------



## abbott295

I don't post much, but my wife had a long recovery from a knee replacement in January 2021. The knee was fine; it was the nerves that went crazy. Feeling pain in places there was no reason for them to have been affected. Pretty much over it now, I think.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I'd put the bigger 60cc top end on it.


I did notice that the 460 setup would fit. I think I'm going to go the easy fix and let it fly. I decided that I dont need another saw in my garage collecting dust.


----------



## bob kern

old CB said:


> My Arb-site activity has fallen off for a while, but cold weather and getting a new right knee on Friday will mean more computer screen time. (Am also joining the modern world this week trading in my flip-phone for my wife's old smart phone,)
> 
> Scrounging, since I live on 3.2 acres in a pine forest, is how I keep my house warm with mostly hardwood. I haunt the Craigslist free area, and have an in-town arborist who keeps me well supplied. I scrounge way more wood than I need, so I'm able to hook up a bunch of my neighbors with hardwood they'd not find otherwise. Whenever I drive thru town I swivel my head at every intersection, scanning for chippers or arborist trucks on every block in sight--I've frequently brought home loads of wood that I spotted that way.
> 
> Yesterday I stacked all I could on my pickup, tailgate down to get that extra volume available when all is stacked carefully and mounded up to cab-roof height. This was the last of my overflow pile of seasoned stuff. I delivered it (no $ involved) to a friend up the road, eighty-something-year-old Bill P. who is a Holocaust survivor. (Out of an extended family of 200, only he and two cousins survived.) This was his second load, as I took a similar amount to him in October. There is no better feeling than that big smile and handshake he gave me after we unloaded.


Missed hearing from ya! Welcome back.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Put it on and give it a shot. You'll just need to leave the rakers a bit higher.
> As for the 455; I'd just swap the tank and run the cylinder missing the fin. As long as you have enough a sharp chain and good mix you should never have a problem with it getting hot, and you'd have a spare p&c if every needed.


The tank is built in to the lower end on the new 455 Ranchers. I am going to just swap the piston and top end and let it fly. I don't need another saw kicking around taking up space.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Well... you see, here's the problem: I **DID** get my knee replaced. Not that it was a joy before the surgery, but I was still playing basketball on it up until the week before my total knee replacement. Now, with the new knee I am much worse off going on 6 months. Most of the stories from guys like you talk about how great it is and often say they wish they had done it sooner.
> 
> This has been the worst experience of my life. I've had foot surgery and ACL surgery that I've recovered from very well and quickly without complications. In fact, the operation on my foot was the best decision I ever made healthwise (one doctor told me that I'm the only individual that he's ever met where that procedure was successful.) So this is not how **I** typically recover.
> 
> I should be the ideal candidate from age, health, weight, activity, history, etc. and it has not turned out that way. I even went with this surgeon based on multiple recommendations including a colleague's wife who works in the hospital - he also had his done by this doctor. I've been to 55 PT sessions and they finally discharged me because it wasn't working - and not for lack of trying different things. 2 doctors and my PT therapist had been telling me that this is normal and it just takes time. I'm done with that BS and they have all finally admitted that something is wrong (as I've said from the beginning.) I had a CT scan on Friday and am waiting to meet with the doctor to review it.
> 
> Sorry if I sound short, but a new knee is not a good recommendation to me right now. If I could, I would trade back for the bone on bone in a heartbeat. But I hope they figure it out and I get to be happy with it in the end.


Here's hoping they see an issue and it's an easy fix. Looking at a new knee myself at some point I'm afraid.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, but I've heard of and seen them before. What's the scoop with a Fiskars?


You missed out on years of arguments on this topic. 

About 85% of people who use it will say the Fiskars is a very efficient splitting tool. However it needs a fast strike to be effective and some folks who are used to swing heavy mauls can just never get it right so they say the Fiskars is crap.


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> I was talking about the 550Xp with a .325 chain and the 562XP with a 3/8 chain. You are right if I were to compare one saw with the two different chains. If I did that then I would have a bar and chain setup that I would have no use for except as a spare in case of emergencies.


The 562xp will out cut about any 50cc saw stock for stock in the same wood, even smaller bars, you can push the 562 much harder then a 50cc saw. I've done the 3/8 vs .325 many times on stock 50cc saws as well. I keep .325 on them. They are just faster cutting. Possibly a little more grabby on the smaller limbs but faster in the cut. Larger bars make this more apparent. Even my ported 346xp wears 18" .325. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Very interesting! I'll definitely have to try one out.


They make a great product. I have the iso core maul and a little camp style hatchet. Broke the handle on the camp hatchet from pounding it through splits to make kindling with a hammer, but nothing welding a pipe on for a handle didn't fix. The iso core maul is just a beast. I have tons of mauls and they all sit. Even the Wilton, which is similar design just sits. I really should grab one of their axes but don't often need an axe for more then pounding wedges or chipping bark/smaller branches off. What I have laying around works well enough for that.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I got an x27 after so many folks on here have sung its praises. I was sold on the first piece of wood I used it on. A big piece of ash split with one hit. Was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> About 85% of people who use it will say the Fiskars is a very efficient splitting tool. However it needs a fast strike to be effective and some folks who are used to swing heavy mauls can just never get it right so they say the Fiskars is crap.


I think those that find it ineffective swing it like Aunt Esther swings her purse, but I could be wrong!


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> That's a good price, probably 75 each now for comparable ones.


EBay still has great deals on LED add on lights for around $35 and under and that is for a set of four.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> I think those that find it ineffective swing it like Aunt Esther swings her purse, but I could be wrong!
> View attachment 1032111


@CTYank was the anti-Fiskars guy around here. He was just too slow to get it right (maybe more ways than one). Even though he was completely full of **** on most topics I miss having him around here for the comedic value.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, but I've heard of and seen them before. What's the scoop with a Fiskars?


I was skeptical at first but they work extremely well, I can split stuff with the x27 that my splitting maul has a hard time with, and not near as tiring with the x27 fiskars. I do like wood handles but fiskars is all I use now other than the hydro. Yep the I drunk the cool aid, lol.


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


Come on out! Be great to have you here, I’ll save a few trees for you


----------



## svk

I used to do a lot of hand splitting. I actually like the X25 slightly better because it had a shorter handle for a faster swing. The Husqvarna S2800 was an improved version of the Fiskars and really really worked well too.

If a guy had a Fiskar is X25, X27, or S2800 and paired it with a Fiskars Isocore for the tough stuff you’d have the perfect pair.

If you get a taller muscular fellow over 6 feet like Mike you can really make that wood sail with any Fiskars. 

Btw their chopping tools are darn good too.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Come on out! Be great to have you here, I’ll save a few trees for youView attachment 1032123
> View attachment 1032122


Love the action shot


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


The double faced ones?? They used to say if you wear those out you're workin' too hard.


----------



## svk

Drumroll please….

The best Fiskars interchange ever.


----------



## GrizG

farmer steve said:


> Forgot the pic with wood in it but I know youse guys like these older 250's. My buddy brought some long firewood and uglies for me to sell as campfire wood.
> @Logger nate.
> View attachment 1031942


Is that a shortwave radio antenna in the bed?


----------



## WoodAbuser

GrizG said:


> Is that a shortwave radio antenna in the bed?


If it is he has a hard time passing under bridges.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I used to do a lot of hand splitting. I actually like the X25 slightly better because it had a shorter handle for a faster swing. The Husqvarna S2800 was an improved version of the Fiskars and really really worked well too.
> 
> If a guy had a Fiskar is X25, X27, or S2800 and paired it with a Fiskars Isocore for the tough stuff you’d have the perfect pair.
> 
> If you get a taller muscular fellow over 6 feet like Mike you can really make that wood sail with any Fiskars.
> 
> Btw their chopping tools are darn good too.


I just couldn't get behind those short handles on the husqy and the x25. Same reason I just couldn't Like the Wilton maul. I'm 5'9" so pretty average height. I wish husqy would come out with a 32" version of the s2800


----------



## Logger nate

farmer steve said:


> I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


Bring your gun Steve
By our job site


----------



## MustangMike

Can't say much (about the X-27) that has not been said, but even many smaller guys (like my Nephew) prefer the X-27 over their shorter handle/lighter splitting axes. Speed and accuracy are keys to its success.

Also, cold dry wood always splits better, and I don't aim for the center, I go closer to one edge (usually the far edge) or the other to increase my leverage of the split. Once you get a crack, work it across. I don't care if the piece is right side up or upside down, always start furthest away from any knots.

I have split wood by hand for over 50 years, and I have split rounds with the Fiskars I did not think I could split by hand.

My swing is not fancy, it is just a simple up and down (accuracy is key) with my hands about 2" apart. Make sure you stay safe, this thing can blast through some wood. Have a good chopping block under it, dress right, and keep your legs apart and the axe guided toward the middle.


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you favor an axe over a maul fir splitting by hand. May I suggest a 6lb. Council with a 36" handle.
> 
> 6lb. Council next to an eighth pound maul.
> View attachment 1031946
> 
> 
> Fir back country felling, limbing and even recreational or competition throwing? A hand forged Gransfors Bruk is hard to beat! I've never experienced any other axe as sharp or stay sharp as long as a GB! Spendy, but well worth it. When you tap on a GB with a screw driver or bar wrench? You will here a familiar "ting" unlike tapping on any other axe of cheaper steel.
> View attachment 1031948
> View attachment 1031947
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Those handles look like they could use about a half dozen+ coats of boiled linseed oil... Each time, soak it until the oil pools on the surface, let it sit for 10 minutes or so and wipe it off the surface. Repeat that every day for a week and then apply a new coat annually. If you sand the oil in with 120-150 grit paper each time you will also all but eliminate blisters while using the tools without gloves.


----------



## MustangMike

sean donato said:


> I just couldn't get behind those short handles on the husqy and the x25. Same reason I just couldn't Like the Wilton maul. I'm 5'9" so pretty average height. I wish husqy would come out with a 32" version of the s2800


Nate, not sure what you got the Buck with, but I think you need another 45-70!


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> Those handles look like they could use about a half dozen+ coats of boiled linseed oil... Each time, soak it until the oil pools on the surface, let it sit for 10 minutes or so and wipe it off the surface. Repeat that every day for a week and then apply a new coat annually. If you sand the oil in with 120-150 grit paper each time you will also all but eliminate blisters while using the tools without gloves.


Or leave them on the wall and buy a Fiskars (Ha, Ha, Ha!).


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I've never used a nice wooden handled splitting axe, but I do like the two fiscars splitting axes I have. I prefer the x27 over the x25 (iirc) even though I'm not real tall (5'7"). They are different than using a large splitting maul as they don't have the weight behind them, it's all about the speed with them. Here in the states they also have a lifetime warranty, which is great. I let a buddies kid try mine out, he swung just past the round and nailed the handle on it, it busted the head right off. Had I not seen it myself I would not have believed it as I had over swung it myself and never had a problem, not sure if I started the fracture and he finished it or if he hit the perfect spot. I contacted fiscars and the said get online and follow the instructions, put my name and address in and sent pics, they sent me a new one free of any extra charges. What's not to like about that .


I've got a Bison splitting axe that is wonderful... I won it which makes it even better!









Bison - Splitting Axe for Camping and Outdoor Adventure with Leather Sheath- 31.5" Handle


The Bison 1879 Splitting Axe combines a heavy head weight with a concave shape for splitting even the biggest and heaviest of wood blocks and logs. The head is triple wedged using a full-width wood wedge and two round steel wedges for durability.




www.woodcraft.com


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Nate, not sure what you got the Buck with, but I think you need another 45-70!


Mike I think your getting your quotes mixed up.....


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Or leave them on the wall and buy a Fiskars (Ha, Ha, Ha!).


We collectively should be using wood where ever we can... this isn't the Independent Petroleum Association of America or American Composites Manufacturers Association web site.


----------



## old CB

I hand-split everything for decades, until buying a used Iron & Oak 20-ton about 8 yrs ago. But I keep a Fiskars (x-27, I think) around for occasional use. It's nice for waking up the muscles on a cold morning.

But I get all I can out of it with the full 360 degree swing, starting with left hand at the end of the handle and right hand up near the head, bringing the maul behind me and overhead, then sliding my right hand down to meet my left on the down stroke. Am convinced that the centrifugal force of that full arc adds force and saves on effort.

Like Mike said above--splitting when the wood is extremely cold (below zero is optimum) makes wood with any moisture content pop apart when it might resist otherwise.

Yes on the Fiskars. Having replaced way too many wood axe and splitting maul handles, I finally welded a steel handle onto my maul in the '80s. That thing would rattle your brain hinges, but I never had to replace it. (I replaced it with the Iron & Oak.) At camp I have a wood handled maul that I keep wrapping Gorilla tape just below the head where it gets splintered otherwise. The Fiskars setup is extra nice.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are there different length handles and weights?
> 
> A search just brought up tons of X27 axes, new at stores.


There are several Fiskars threads here on A.S. I will try to link some. Plus, the offerings and model names change over time. 






Fiskars 28" and 36" Side-By-Side Comparison


I know - Just what we need: another Fiskars thread! Part 1 - (Mostly) Objective Comparison I have an older (2+ years) version of the Fiskars Super Splitter Axe, which I really like, but believe that it is different from the newer, X-25 model. I laid it out side by side with a new Fiskars X-27...




www.arboristsite.com










Fiskars Question


I've been using a "black handled" model of the X27 to split some hard dry oak. Seems like I'm getting a good bit of shock in my hands and wrists. Would adding spray foam to the hollow handle dampen the vibration? Any wrap I cold use probably wouldn't let my hands slide as they should. Maybe i...




www.arboristsite.com










Fiskars Axe is junk!!!!!


What are you guys splitting with this axe, balsa wood? I got the 36in s.s. and gave a 20in green maple round a try. What a joke, the axe is junk as far as i am concerned, the thing has no weight at all to it to get any power on the downswing. really pissed just wasted my time and money, hope...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## old CB

GrizG said:


> We collectively should be using wood where ever we can... this isn't the Independent Petroleum Association of America or American Composites Manufacturers Association web site.


I'm with you on that. Last week I finally reached the end of a bale of plastic round baler twine that I'd been using since quitting round baling in 1995 (quitting all of ag, I should say). Saturday I went to the local hardware store and got a small bale of sisal twine, like we had for small-square baling back in the day. I prefer to avoid the use of plastic whenever I can.

I have a friend who is an independent oil/gas producer, as I lived 3 decades in Oklahoma which is oil & gas country. Arrived there in 1979, right at the beginning of a drilling boom--what a time that was. Have some photos I took of the rig crew that drilled on our homeplace (1980-something). But plastic has become a plague on the earth, and I'd love to see us relegate it to history. Plenty of better substances exist and/or can be developed.


----------



## SS396driver

Milling today love the 395xp for the job and I got the chain sharpening pretty much down but I need to mod the muffler . It blows the exhaust right up at my face . Any suggestions ?


----------



## sean donato

Memory isn't being kind to me at the moment but I believe the 395 muffler is the same as the 394, and if so, I'd be blocking the factory exhaust port and welding in a short length of pipe to direct the exhaust down and away from my face. I really don't recall ever having this issue with my 394 on the Alaskan though, so I'm thinking the mufflers may be different. ?


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Milling today love the 395xp for the job and I got the chain sharpening pretty much down but I need to mod the muffler . It blows the exhaust right up at my face . Any suggestions ? View attachment 1032187
> View attachment 1032188
> View attachment 1032189
> View attachment 1032190


How about a 60 degree elbow off to the side?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> You missed out on years of arguments on this topic.
> 
> About 85% of people who use it will say the Fiskars is a very efficient splitting tool. However it needs a fast strike to be effective and some folks who are used to swing heavy mauls can just never get it right so they say the Fiskars is crap.


The Fiskars type splitting axes work fine in straight wood. But in twisted, knotty stuff you need the weight of a serious mall.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The Fiskars type splitting axes work fine in straight wood. But in twisted, knotty stuff you need the weight of a serious mall.


That's what the iso core maul is for


----------



## MustangMike

If you swing the head fast, the splitting axe works just great.

Also, I wear gloves to reduce any vibrations from the handle. They really only get bad when you miss!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Lionsfan said:


> The double faced ones?? They used to say if you wear those out you're workin' too hard.


Carhartt ain’t what they used to be and I quit wasting money on them. I haven’t had a pair last over 2 weeks in a few years.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Memory isn't being kind to me at the moment but I believe the 395 muffler is the same as the 394, and if so, I'd be blocking the factory exhaust port and welding in a short length of pipe to direct the exhaust down and away from my face. I really don't recall ever having this issue with my 394 on the Alaskan though, so I'm thinking the mufflers may be different. ?


This is the situation the ports of the muffler point straight up . Guess I’ll block them off and add a pipe to the side


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

SS396driver said:


> Milling today love the 395xp for the job and I got the chain sharpening pretty much down but I need to mod the muffler . It blows the exhaust right up at my face . Any suggestions ? View attachment 1032187
> View attachment 1032188
> View attachment 1032189
> View attachment 1032190


Put the saw the other way in the mill


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> That's what the iso core maul is for


My dad had this monstrous short handled red maul when I was a kid, thing has to weigh 20 lb. 

I’ve been eye balling a Stihl of husky splitting maul as I like a longer handle. But haven’t jumped on it yet. Right now I do most of my splitting with a plumb double bit, and I’d that won’t do it I use the lazy man’s axe.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are there different length handles and weights?
> 
> A search just brought up tons of X27 axes, new at stores.



There is the X25 which has a shorter handle. I recommend you stick with the X27 as less risk of chopping your leg. Those axes are SHARP!.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> @CTYank was the anti-Fiskars guy around here. He was just too slow to get it right (maybe more ways than one). Even though he was completely full of **** on most topics I miss having him around here for the comedic value





svk said:


> @CTYank was the anti-Fiskars guy around here. He was just too slow to get it right (maybe more ways than one). Even though he was completely full of **** on most topics I miss having him around here for the comedic value.



Back in the eearly days, someone, I forget who, complained that the metal couldn't be very good as it didn't cost enough!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> I used to do a lot of hand splitting. I actually like the X25 slightly better because it had a shorter handle for a faster swing. The Husqvarna S2800 was an improved version of the Fiskars and really really worked well too.
> 
> If a guy had a Fiskar is X25, X27, or S2800 and paired it with a Fiskars Isocore for the tough stuff you’d have the perfect pair.
> 
> If you get a taller muscular fellow over 6 feet like Mike you can really make that wood sail with any Fiskars.
> 
> Btw their chopping tools are darn good too.



I have both x27 and isocore. I don't like the isocore as the head does not balance and my accuracy goes to pot. Reality is that if the x27 doesn't, or isnlt likely, to 'get it', it goes on the splitter.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Cleaning and organizing the saw shed a bit today. I might have a problem. 







That problem being that I see two empty hooks above the saw bench. Better find more saws.


----------



## SS396driver

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Put the saw the other way in the mill


Huh? And what use the top of the bar to cut ? No thanks


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

SS396driver said:


> Huh? And what use the top of the bar to cut ? No thanks


It was a joke.


----------



## SS396driver

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It was a joke.


Ok


----------



## JimR

Dropped a stone cold 29" Ash today using my 372XP. I love that saw for medium sized wood. The lightweight bar works well. The tree exploded on contact.


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> Nate, not sure what you got the Buck with, but I think you need another 45-70!


7mm-08, yes I do!


----------



## LondonNeil

GrizG said:


> Those handles look like they could use about a half dozen+ coats of boiled linseed oil... Each time, soak it until the oil pools on the surface, let it sit for 10 minutes or so and wipe it off the surface. Repeat that every day for a week and then apply a new coat annually. If you sand the oil in with 120-150 grit paper each time you will also all but eliminate blisters while using the tools without gloves.


A coat a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I got a call this morning that a truck was coming for that load of cherry today, so I took the tractor to the pile, picked it up,







and took it to the road, where I loaded it on the truck that came for it,






I was glad to see it go!

SR


----------



## olyman

Sawyer Rob said:


> I got a call this morning that a truck was coming for that load of cherry today, so I took the tractor to the pile, picked it up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and took it to the road, where I loaded it on the truck that came for it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad to see it go!
> 
> SR


need some air in those front tires, or just too much weight????????


----------



## Sawyer Rob

olyman said:


> need some air in those front tires, or just too much weight????????


 1. they are radials, they always look low.

2. the load was heavy! In fact, it was very heavy. lol

SR


----------



## GrizG

LondonNeil said:


> A coat a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year


That's the party line...  For furniture, gun stocks, etc. where I'm after a fine durable finish I apply BLO a lot more frequently in the beginning than I do for tool handles... The tool handles are being done to keep them smooth, not for appearance. My shovels tend to get a couple applications of BLO during the year as the dirt tends to sand them. Axe and pick axe handles, rakes, hoes, cant hooks, wheel barrow handles... once a year has worked for me. If I were using them daily they would undoubtedly benefit from more frequent applications.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Had a small tree that’s been slowly sagging over the driveway past the house, and I decided to bring it down today since it’s kind of in the way for plowing. 

Went to the arsenal and spotted my 2nd 346xp that I haven’t run in about 3 years and decided to fire it off and use it for the job. 

I’ve always liked saws but I wasn’t always into saws big time till about a year ago when reloading stuff got too costly and I decided saws were a cheaper hobby then guns. 

I poured the old gas out, and put fresh gas in. 

I didn’t tune by ear in the wood back then. I was surprised at how lean the saw was running. Also had the low way too fat and only idling because of the idle screw being screwed in. Got the carb retuned to the way I like them now and man what a difference.

Since I had to tune it I took it over to the bucking stand. That little saw throws some chips!


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Had a small tree that’s been slowly sagging over the driveway past the house, and I decided to bring it down today since it’s kind of in the way for plowing.
> 
> Went to the arsenal and spotted my 2nd 346xp that I haven’t run in about 3 years and decided to fire it off and use it for the job.
> 
> I’ve always liked saws but I wasn’t always into saws big time till about a year ago when reloading stuff got too costly and I decided saws were a cheaper hobby then guns.
> 
> I poured the old gas out, and put fresh gas in.
> 
> I didn’t tune by ear in the wood back then. I was surprised at how lean the saw was running. Also had the low way too fat and only idling because of the idle screw being screwed in. Got the carb retuned to the way I like them now and man what a difference.
> 
> Since I had to tune it I took it over to the bucking stand. That little saw throws some chips!
> 
> View attachment 1032274


Very nice.
If you haven't already done it, put a 455/460 clutch cover on it, it's a great upgrade. I hate front tensioners, and I'm not fond of the one on the smaller 3 series huskys either, poor design.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Very nice.
> If you haven't already done it, put a 455/460 clutch cover on it, it's a great upgrade. I hate front tensioners, and I'm not fond of the one on the smaller 3 series huskys either, poor design.


Well, I didn’t know that those clutch covers would fit. I just replaced the clutch cover on my other 346xp


----------



## Philbert

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Cleaning and organizing the saw shed a bit today. I might have a problem.
> That problem being that I see two empty hooks above the saw bench. Better find more saws.


Very nicely organized. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Reality is that if the x27 doesn't, or isnlt likely, to 'get it', it goes on the splitter.


I don’t have a splitter. Used steel wedges and a sledge hammer for knarley stuff. I guess a lot of guys noodle them too. 

Philbert


----------



## JimR

Philbert said:


> I don’t have a splitter. Used steel wedges and a sledge hammer for knarley stuff. I guess a lot of guys noodle them too.
> 
> Philbert


I remember those days of a maul and splitting with wedges. Then I woke up and built a 3 PTH splitter for my old 52 8N that I owned back in the late 70's. Since then I never went back to splitting with a maul or wedges. My shoulders sure appreciated it.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Philbert said:


> I don’t have a splitter. Used steel wedges and a sledge hammer for knarley stuff. I guess a lot of guys noodle them too.
> 
> Philbert


Our wood is so twisted that even the splitter won’t get them a lot of times. Those get noodles. I ain’t spending all day hammering on them.


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm still way behind on cleaning up the logs in the yard, but just a tiny bit closer today with a few nasty oak chunks and some knotty pine rounds.


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, I didn’t know that those clutch covers would fit. I just replaced the clutch cover on my other 346xp


It's an awesome upgrade, remove the stock tensioner and put the cover on, it eliminates having to make sure you have just the right scrench and trying to find that little tensioner screw thru that slot .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> It's an awesome upgrade, remove the stock tensioner and put the cover on, it eliminates having to make sure you have just the right scrench and trying to find that little tensioner screw thru that slot .


Funny story, I looked when I went out to the saw shed, and this was actually the saw that I replaced the side cover on


----------



## bob kern

This pic pales in comparison to anything from the master ( hr) but I scrounged up some for the house last night. Some white oak , ash etc.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Our wood is so twisted that even the splitter won’t get them a lot of times. Those get noodles. I ain’t spending all day hammering on them.


The chainsaw is best for those heavily twisted pieces. I do that too when my splitter doesn't like them.


----------



## JustJeff

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It was a joke.


Just flip the bar so that the words are upside down and you'll be cutting with the bottom again!


----------



## H-Ranch

bob kern said:


> This pic pales in comparison to anything from the master ( hr) but I scrounged up some for the house last night. Some white oak , ash etc. View attachment 1032318


Looks great, Bob! Thanks for picking up my slack while I'm down.


----------



## Logger nate

SS396driver said:


> This is the situation the ports of the muffler point straight up . Guess I’ll block them off and add a pipe to the side View attachment 1032208
> View attachment 1032211


Shouldn’t be exhaust coming out there unless someone drilled some holes, that’s just a “bumper” factory outlet should be on clutch side of muffler. I installed a 288 deflector on the front of the muffler on mine to direct exhaust down and away from me when milling, worked good.


----------



## Squareground3691

Logger nate said:


> Shouldn’t be exhaust coming out there unless someone drilled some holes, that’s just a “bumper” factory outlet should be on clutch side of muffler. I installed a 288 deflector on the front of the muffler on mine to direct exhaust down and away from me when milling, worked good.


Yea , my 394 has factory right side outlet and I put a 288 deflector on left side of you do a close up view.


----------



## jellyroll

Lionsfan said:


> No such thing as a rick in my hood, 4'x8'x16" is a face cord.





MustangMike said:


> A face cord is 4' X 8' of whatever length firewood you burn (usually 16, 18, or 20").
> 
> Going by 16", it is 1/3 of a cord.





mountainguyed67 said:


> Neither are used here, it’s cord or fractions of.





chipper1 said:


> Many municipalities have outlawed the sale of anything other than a cord. That being 128 cubic ft of wood, typically measuring 4x4x8. This helps make court cases easier to settle, to bad those who would screw someone over care nothing about these things; similar to gun laws .


No laws here and it pays to shop around that is why i scroung or cut wood off my property when weather is good.
example this joker one county over from me.








Firewood. $70/rick, you pick up. - general for sale - by owner


I have many well seasoned hardwood ricks (mostly walnut and ash as of now) available. Great for woodstoves. I try to make the logs about 18 inches length. If you pick up they are $70/rick. I will...



bgky.craigslist.org


----------



## Logger nate

Logger nate said:


> Shouldn’t be exhaust coming out there unless someone drilled some holes, that’s just a “bumper” factory outlet should be on clutch side of muffler. I installed a 288 deflector on the front of the muffler on mine to direct exhaust down and away from me when milling, worked good.


Don’t have a picture of 394 but here’s one of my 7901


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Carhartt ain’t what they used to be and I quit wasting money on them. I haven’t had a pair last over 2 weeks in a few years.


I started buying their "factory seconds". I've been pleasantly surprised how well these held up. I have a work and home pair. The hone pair is pretty rough, but this will be year 3 for it. The work pair is close to new as were mostly indoors for our overhaul season. 


SS396driver said:


> This is the situation the ports of the muffler point straight up . Guess I’ll block them off and add a pipe to the side View attachment 1032208
> View attachment 1032211


My exhaust cones out the side of the muffler. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My dad had this monstrous short handled red maul when I was a kid, thing has to weigh 20 lb.
> 
> I’ve been eye balling a Stihl of husky splitting maul as I like a longer handle. But haven’t jumped on it yet. Right now I do most of my splitting with a plumb double bit, and I’d that won’t do it I use the lazy man’s axe.


I use the splitter for most everything, unless it's a nice straight grained wood and short pieces.


jellyroll said:


> No laws here and it pays to shop around that is why i scroung or cut wood off my property when weather is good.
> example this joker one county over from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood. $70/rick, you pick up. - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> I have many well seasoned hardwood ricks (mostly walnut and ash as of now) available. Great for woodstoves. I try to make the logs about 18 inches length. If you pick up they are $70/rick. I will...
> 
> 
> 
> bgky.craigslist.org


You most likely just arnt awear of the cord wood laws. Most of them are pretty obscure unless you live in an area where a lot of people heat with wood, like in my area.
The laws arnt enforced very well around here either, but if someone makes a big enough stink we all get a reminder that the only legal way to sell wood is by the cord/half cord.
Could be wrong, as I didn't look into it for your state, but I'd be surprised if there arnt any.


----------



## djg james

jellyroll said:


> No laws here and it pays to shop around that is why i scroung or cut wood off my property when weather is good.
> example this joker one county over from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood. $70/rick, you pick up. - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> I have many well seasoned hardwood ricks (mostly walnut and ash as of now) available. Great for woodstoves. I try to make the logs about 18 inches length. If you pick up they are $70/rick. I will...
> 
> 
> 
> bgky.craigslist.org


I don't see what's wrong with that? $70 for a 4'x8' row? Some around here are asking $150 -$195 for that.


----------



## old CB

So I made a point of hoisting my camera in the last couple days. Here's a muley buck and his girlfriend in my back yard Sunday. Would love to sit by the woodshed with a crossbow, but my wife is dead set against me shooting anything here at home. Actually, if I could shoot, I'd leave the trophy rack bucks alone and take the young flesh.


----------



## old CB

And here's yesterday's scrounge, along with a pic of my buddy Michael who helped me load and haul--him standing next to some monster rounds that I hauled a day or two earlier. This stuff (all ash) went to my overflow lot because it's getting too tight at the woodshed. Then there's a photo of my wood dolly that I hardly ever use--it's way too big and heavy (125#)--but we needed it yesterday as we had to park the pickup and trailer a little ways from the pile that my arborist friend left for me. Carrying firewood rounds is against my rules. You either get the pickup right next to the pile, or you move it on wheels.


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> And here's yesterday's scrounge, along with a pic of my buddy Michael who helped me load and haul--him standing next to some monster rounds that I hauled a day or two earlier. This stuff (all ash) went to my overflow lot because it's getting too tight at the woodshed. Then there's a photo of my wood dolly that I hardly ever use--it's way too big and heavy (125#)--but we needed it yesterday as we had to park the pickup and trailer a little ways from the pile that my arborist friend left for me. Carrying firewood rounds is against my rules. You either get the pickup right next to the pile, or you move it on wheels.
> View attachment 1032388
> View attachment 1032389
> View attachment 1032390


I like your uni-strut side rails.


----------



## old CB

And here's how things are shaping up at the woodshed. Everything inside the shed and under the tarp is ready to burn this season. The uncovered stuff is the beginning of next year's supply. EAB is a *****, but it's sure been good for my woodpile. It's the majority of what I've been hauling lately, along with a lot of honey locust. Elm haul is down this season, which does not hurt my feelings a bit. Elm is good enough but not my favorite fuel. I even have some oak (burr oak)
in the mix which normally is hard to come by hereabout.

I'm scrambling to accumulate as much as possible, as I get a new right knee on Friday. Then my scrounging will be put on hold during the season when I normally am hard at it.

BTW, that's a treated canvas tarp from Chicago Canvas--12 or 16' by 24' if I remember right. It's now about 8 or 9 yrs old and has lots of life left. Patched where a bear tore a hole or pack rat chewed. I'll never have another vinyl tarp--that useless crap lasts maybe a season or two and goes to hell fast. The canvas, though it costs more at the outset, will outlast several vinyl tarp lives, and does not litter my yard with strips of nastiness.


----------



## old CB

djg james said:


> I like your uni-strut side rails.


they came with the trailer when I bought it some years back. It helps a great deal to increase capacity. It also had a handcrank winch on the front with steel rope, something I thought would be handy. But the time or two that I used it it was so unhandy--the load catching on every little thing--that I finally removed the winch as it just got in the way.


----------



## sean donato

old CB said:


> And here's how things are shaping up at the woodshed. Everything inside the shed and under the tarp is ready to burn this season. The uncovered stuff is the beginning of next year's supply. EAB is a *****, but it's sure been good for my woodpile. It's the majority of what I've been hauling lately, along with a lot of honey locust. Elm haul is down this season, which does not hurt my feelings a bit. Elm is good enough but not my favorite fuel. I even have some oak (burr oak)View attachment 1032394
> in the mix which normally is hard to come by hereabout.
> 
> I'm scrambling to accumulate as much as possible, as I get a new right knee on Friday. Then my scrounging will be put on hold during the season when I normally am hard at it.
> 
> BTW, that's a treated canvas tarp from Chicago Canvas--12 or 16' by 24' if I remember right. It's now about 8 or 9 yrs old and has lots of life left. Patched where a bear tore a hole or pack rat chewed. I'll never have another vinyl tarp--that useless crap lasts maybe a season or two and goes to hell fast. The canvas, though it costs more at the outset, will outlast several vinyl tarp lives, and does not litter my yard with strips of nastiness.
> View attachment 1032392


I use old billboard material as tarps. Been great so far. My logging buddy has been using them for years. Pretty cheap. 14' x 48' for $80.00 to my door.


----------



## MustangMike

Nice Mule Deer, that is something you don't see in NY!


----------



## mountainguyed67

old CB said:


> him standing next to some monster rounds that I hauled a day or two earlier.
> View attachment 1032389



You know us western states people are squinting trying to find the monster rounds…


----------



## mountainguyed67

_I don’t even call these monster.


_


----------



## SS396driver

Logger nate said:


> Shouldn’t be exhaust coming out there unless someone drilled some holes, that’s just a “bumper” factory outlet should be on clutch side of muffler. I installed a 288 deflector on the front of the muffler on mine to direct exhaust down and away from me when milling, worked good.


Looking closer at the saw you are right . Going to have to mod it to direct it away from me . As it is now the exhaust hits the mill and wood and blasts me


----------



## sean donato

The diversity of what we define "big" as is very interesting. We get a bit of everything over here in the east. Normal can be from 12-28" dbh. Bigger isn't uncommon but not the norm. We get a mix of hard and soft woods, but mostly hard woods. Over on the west coast a 32" tree is little lol. Kinda like how I look at a 938 cat or 624 deere as small loaders, but I worked heavy equipment most my life surrounded by 992's, D11's and other "big" equipment. All a matter of perspective.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Guide to west coast timber sizes:

Small:







Medium:





Big...crappy panorama pic, but old broken top "outlaw" redwood. The oldtimers probably passed it up because of the huge cat face on the side of it and the top, there are even bigger ones in that particular section of woods. This one wasn't that tall, but would probably be 250'+ tall if it still had its top. Those are 30"ish DBH tanoaks next to it for comparison:


----------



## MustangMike

I was going to say, White Oak rounds like these weight a lot more than similar size softwood rounds!

They also take a lot longer to grow.

And yes, I did noodle them with a ported MS660!


----------



## djg james

Big for me is 24" hardwoods. Heavy even noodled into 4ths.


----------



## Squareground3691

40” plus inch Ash .


----------



## svk

In MN we'll occasionally get a 40" pine. Otherwise the only large diameter trees are silver maple or a cottonwood some fool planted near a farm or town.


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> 40” plus inch Ash .


Some big arse wood !!


----------



## svk

Hi guys.

We switched locations closer to civilization and started seeing deer. My son saw three does last night but passed on them, wants his first deer to be a buck. I give him credit for that. I went out today for 3 hours and did not see anything but there were fresh tracks over my tracks from last night. 5 1/2 days left, we'll keep trying.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> We switched locations closer to civilization and started seeing deer. My son saw three does last night but passed on them, wants his first deer to be a buck. I give him credit for that. I went out today for 3 hours and did not see anything but there were fresh tracks over my tracks from last night. 5 1/2 days left, we'll keep trying.


You guys back east can have my deer...they're almost pests right now. They just hang out around my property, I could get one of them with a hammer if I so desired.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys back east can have my deer...they're almost pests right now. They just hang out around my property, I could get one of them with a hammer if I so desired.


Was like that at the ranch in Montana. The deer were everywhere and basically tame. Back here in Pennsylvania, it's rare to see a trophy buck that's not on private land.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> Guide to west coast timber sizes



The biggest I’ve turned into firewood is 60”, both black oak and red fir. Got ten cord out of the red fir.


----------



## svk

Crazy to think it was less than 20 years ago when we had so many deer they were allowing 3-5 per person. 3 in the zone that I am now hunting. 

Even up in my regular zone it was common to see multiple does with multiple fawns. Lots of twins even triplets.


----------



## svk

The sad thing is the deer up by me had pretty darn good genetics and when there are only a few deer left the genetic pool gets real small.


----------



## SimonHS

Sierra_rider said:


> Guide to west coast timber sizes:
> 
> Small:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big...crappy panorama pic, but old broken top "outlaw" redwood. The oldtimers probably passed it up because of the huge cat face on the side of it and the top, there are even bigger ones in that particular section of woods. This one wasn't that tall, but would probably be 250'+ tall if it still had its top. Those are 30"ish DBH tanoaks next to it for comparison:



Will a tree like that be reproducing? Are there many redwood saplings growing for the future?

Sorry if I sound ignorant. We see the big old trees but I've never seen a young redwood. I hope that they are thriving, not declining.


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> I don’t have a splitter. Used steel wedges and a sledge hammer for knarley stuff. I guess a lot of guys noodle them too.
> 
> Philbert


The thing I found was gnarly, proper crotchety, twisted and generally f***ed up gnarly, doesn't split when wedges either. Now I block these up. I screw my face up enviously when I read someone say, 'i just push rounds like that back in the forest ' as an urbanite getting deliveries from a tree guy I have to either run these bits to the tip, or block them up. Blocking them up is a pita but quicker and uses less fuel than a tip run. I have used 2.5 litres of mix through the Makita just blocking up the unsplitables that I'd set aside from this year's wood deliveries, and still another tank or two to go, but I've given up on wedges. Wedges I've decided, are for really really big rounds that you can't get started.... But even here I tend to apply the 'flake bits off the outside' method. My wedges are gathering dust and rust... Long may they continue!


----------



## sean donato

LondonNeil said:


> The thing I found was gnarly, proper crotchety, twisted and generally f***ed up gnarly, doesn't split when wedges either. Now I block these up. I screw my face up enviously when I read someone say, 'i just push rounds like that back in the forest ' as an urbanite getting deliveries from a tree guy I have to either run these bits to the tip, or block them up. Blocking them up is a pita but quicker and uses less fuel than a tip run. I have used 2.5 litres of mix through the Makita just blocking up the unsplitables that I'd set aside from this year's wood deliveries, and still another tank or two to go, but I've given up on wedges. Wedges I've decided, are for really really big rounds that you can't get started.... But even here I tend to apply the 'flake bits off the outside' method. My wedges are gathering dust and rust... Long may they continue!


I don't bother with wedges either. If my splitter can't split it (which is a very rare occurrence.) It's get noodled into manageable size then split with the splitter.


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> I started buying their "factory seconds". I've been pleasantly surprised how well these held up. I have a work and home pair. The hone pair is pretty rough, but this will be year 3 for it. The work pair is close to new as were mostly indoors for our overhaul season.
> 
> My exhaust cones out the side of the muffler.
> 
> I use the splitter for most everything, unless it's a nice straight grained wood and short pieces.
> 
> You most likely just arnt awear of the cord wood laws. Most of them are pretty obscure unless you live in an area where a lot of people heat with wood, like in my area.
> The laws arnt enforced very well around here either, but if someone makes a big enough stink we all get a reminder that the only legal way to sell wood is by the cord/half cord.
> Could be wrong, as I didn't look into it for your state, but I'd be surprised if there arnt any.



They're usually found ing "weights and measures' section of the codes


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> I don't see what's wrong with that? $70 for a 4'x8' row? Some around here are asking $150 -$195 for that.



I see nothing saying how long the rick/row is.


----------



## Lionsfan

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Carhartt ain’t what they used to be and I quit wasting money on them. I haven’t had a pair last over 2 weeks in a few years.


A lot of their stuff looks like it's targeting the micro-brew hipster well manicured beard crowd, but, they still make a damn good hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## Cowboy254

Re the fiskaring vs the maul. Where force = mass x acceleration, it is generally easier to work the acceleration part than the mass part of the equation. What I think of as 'whip' with the wrists and forearms on the downswing is key in getting the speed up. I do virtually all my splitting with the X27 and with enough whip I generally don't need a full monty swing. Generally if I can't split it with the X27 I struggle to split it with the 8lb Hart either and they get the saw. The only time I'll use the 8lber is if the X27 starts an opening but gets caught by knots where the opening is wider than the axe head then the maul can bust it apart where the X27 might need several more hits.


----------



## Sierra_rider

SimonHS said:


> Will a tree like that be reproducing? Are there many redwood saplings growing for the future?
> 
> Sorry if I sound ignorant. We see the big old trees but I've never seen a young redwood. I hope that they are thriving, not declining.



Redwoods grow like weeds in their preferred climate...they have a narrow growing range(basically NorCal coast,) but they dominate where they do grow. They're pretty hardy, not unusual to see reds get totally torched by a fire and then grow new foliage in the spring.

There are plenty of young ones, they just usually aren't picture worthy. Even at that, the young ones are often large trees. The pic below was a 36" DBH redwood I climbed/removed, I counted the growth rings and it was only about 50 years old. They are kinda cool trees, they basically create their own "rain" by causing clouds/fog to condenate onto their needles and then drip down into the root system.








They're the tallest trees in the world. I think the superlative examples are almost 400' tall...it's cousin, the giant sequoia, has the most volume of wood in the world. The largest sequoia has a 25' DBH. The Sequoias are in decline, but the coast redwoods are doing just fine. That's why I get irritated when the tree huggers ***** about logging. They are harvesting 2nd growth reds that the average person wouldn't even be able to differentiate from old growth...literally 7' dbh trees that are only 100 or so years old.

Anyway, I'll get off my soap box and stop blathering about trees...I could talk for hours about conifers. 

Not my picture, but a really cool pic of a redwood that I found:


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, we're now halfway through November and normally we're done with the fire by now but here we are firing up again.




Also, it is our 20th wedding anniversary today and I not only remembered but got Cowgirl a present too. Not the traditional gift (China) but a nice framed print from our last night on the cruise back in July.




Wish me well, fellas, might have a long night ahead of me


----------



## Sierra_rider

One last redwood thing. Bailey's is remaking/selling these iconic posters, a cool addition to the shop...mine's framed:


----------



## JimR

This was the wood scrounge out of the 29" Ash yesterday. These are all 80" long.


----------



## JimR

This afternoon I had one of my wildlife friends drop in to watch me work. This was a real riot because I have never had a Roughed Grouse come this close to me while working. I'm guessing it is a female by the colors. She came out while I was using my chainsaw on the top end of this Ash. She hung out with me for at least an hour while i trimmed the tree and chipped all the branches. When i finally shut everything down she came within 5 feet of me. I was like damn, somebody must be feeding you.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> I don't bother with wedges either. If my splitter can't split it (which is a very rare occurrence.) It's get noodled into manageable size then split with the splitter.


About the last time I used wedges was when we (dad and I) split locust rails back in the 80's/90's for Gettysburg battlefield. Got my share of pounding them suckers. If I can't noodle it,it's stays where it fell. You getting snow Sean?


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Redwoods grow like weeds in their preferred climate...they have a narrow growing range(basically NorCal coast,) but they dominate where they do grow. They're pretty hardy, not unusual to see reds get totally torched by a fire and then grow new foliage in the spring.
> 
> There are plenty of young ones, they just usually aren't picture worthy. Even at that, the young ones are often large trees. The pic below was a 36" DBH redwood I climbed/removed, I counted the growth rings and it was only about 50 years old. They are kinda cool trees, they basically create their own "rain" by causing clouds/fog to condenate onto their needles and then drip down into the root system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're the tallest trees in the world. I think the superlative examples are almost 400' tall...it's cousin, the giant sequoia, has the most volume of wood in the world. The largest sequoia has a 25' DBH. The Sequoias are in decline, but the coast redwoods are doing just fine. That's why I get irritated when the tree huggers ***** about logging. They are harvesting 2nd growth reds that the average person wouldn't even be able to differentiate from old growth...literally 7' dbh trees that are only 100 or so years old.
> 
> Anyway, I'll get off my soap box and stop blathering about trees...I could talk for hours about conifers.
> 
> Not my picture, but a really cool pic of a redwood that I found:


Biggin lol


----------



## LondonNeil

Cowboy254 said:


> Re the fiskaring vs the maul. Where force = mass x acceleration, it is generally easier to work the acceleration part than the mass part of the equation. What I think of as 'whip' with the wrists and forearms on the downswing is key in getting the speed up. I do virtually all my splitting with the X27 and with enough whip I generally don't need a full monty swing. Generally if I can't split it with the X27 I struggle to split it with the 8lb Hart either and they get the saw. The only time I'll use the 8lber is if the X27 starts an opening but gets caught by knots where the opening is wider than the axe head then the maul can bust it apart where the X27 might need several more hits.


I find my 8lb stihl maul does stuff that i can't with the x27. I get some gnarly crotches that the x27 just won't get a start in, and generally before i resort to the 'saw I'll take a few swings with the stihl maul. its weight really does make a difference despite the slower swing. it doesn't so much 'split' as 'smash' the wood apart. the result is never pretty, but it is often easier than I expect, the tool is effective when the x27 is beyond its capacity for me.
these days, i guess as I've learnt more and got better at splitting, I'll grab 2 or 3 of the 5or 6 splitting tools and pik up the smallest, lightest tool that I think will work on any given round. if it doesn't go I swap to a bigger tool, sometimes after one hit its obvious I've misjudged and the lighter tool is way out of its depth,sometimes it feels it will go but after 2 or 3 hits it hasn't so time to swap, same happens for the x27 occasionally.


----------



## old CB

old CB said:


> a pic of my buddy Michael who helped me load and haul--him standing next to some monster rounds


Uh, I guess what I meant to say was here's Michael standing next to some piddling little ash rounds.

That's near the large end of what we get here in the high desert. Creek-bottom cottonwoods get larger, but I want nothing to do with those.


----------



## JimR

old CB said:


> And here's how things are shaping up at the woodshed. Everything inside the shed and under the tarp is ready to burn this season. The uncovered stuff is the beginning of next year's supply. EAB is a *****, but it's sure been good for my woodpile. It's the majority of what I've been hauling lately, along with a lot of honey locust. Elm haul is down this season, which does not hurt my feelings a bit. Elm is good enough but not my favorite fuel. I even have some oak (burr oak)View attachment 1032394
> in the mix which normally is hard to come by hereabout.
> 
> I'm scrambling to accumulate as much as possible, as I get a new right knee on Friday. Then my scrounging will be put on hold during the season when I normally am hard at it.
> 
> BTW, that's a treated canvas tarp from Chicago Canvas--12 or 16' by 24' if I remember right. It's now about 8 or 9 yrs old and has lots of life left. Patched where a bear tore a hole or pack rat chewed. I'll never have another vinyl tarp--that useless crap lasts maybe a season or two and goes to hell fast. The canvas, though it costs more at the outset, will outlast several vinyl tarp lives, and does not litter my yard with strips of nastiness.
> View attachment 1032392


Good luck with the knee replacement. I love mine.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JimR said:


> This afternoon I had one of my wildlife friends drop in to watch me work. This was a real riot because I have never had a Roughed Grouse come this close to me while working. I'm guessing it is a female by the colors. She came out while I was using my chainsaw on the top end of this Ash. She hung out with me for at least an hour while i trimmed the tree and chipped all the branches. When i finally shut everything down she came within 5 feet of me. I was like damn, somebody must be feeding you.


Bird would have been feeding me if it came into my working grounds lol


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Haywire said:


> View attachment 1032533


I could post photos all day, but I’ll post the one in proudest of from this last year.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Bird would have been feeding me if it came into my working grounds lol


This was a very strange sight to see. I thought watching deer watching me work was pretty cool. This bird took the cake.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> About the last time I used wedges was when we (dad and I) split locust rails back in the 80's/90's for Gettysburg battlefield. Got my share of pounding them suckers. If I can't noodle it,it's stays where it fell. You getting snow Sean?


It's a mix of sleet, snow right now. Real big wet flakes for about 2 hours. Pretty much back to rain when I came in before bed.


----------



## Captain Bruce

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, I didn’t know that those clutch covers would fit. I just replaced the clutch cover on my other 346xp


You still don't. I'd do my homework before buying into this......1 cover adj'r may be better than another, but thats not true between models. Someone prove me wrong.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, we're now halfway through November and normally we're done with the fire by now but here we are firing up again.
> 
> View attachment 1032476
> 
> 
> Also, it is our 20th wedding anniversary today and I not only remembered but got Cowgirl a present too. Not the traditional gift (China) but a nice framed print from our last night on the cruise back in July.
> 
> View attachment 1032478
> 
> 
> Wish me well, fellas, might have a long night ahead of me


You can do it! All night long!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Captain Bruce said:


> You still don't. I'd do my homework before buying into this......1 cover adj'r may be better than another, but thats not true between models. Someone prove me wrong.


Well, I happen to have a 460 rancher out in the shed, so I could pull the clutch cover off of it and try it out for awhile.


----------



## Honyuk96

chipper1 said:


> I've never used a nice wooden handled splitting axe, but I do like the two fiscars splitting axes I have. I prefer the x27 over the x25 (iirc) even though I'm not real tall (5'7"). They are different than using a large splitting maul as they don't have the weight behind them, it's all about the speed with them. Here in the states they also have a lifetime warranty, which is great. I let a buddies kid try mine out, he swung just past the round and nailed the handle on it, it busted the head right off. Had I not seen it myself I would not have believed it as I had over swung it myself and never had a problem, not sure if I started the fracture and he finished it or if he hit the perfect spot. I contacted fiscars and the said get online and follow the instructions, put my name and address in and sent pics, they sent me a new one free of any extra charges. What's not to like about that .


Over swinging or a bad deflection is not a good ting. This was w an x27. Compound fracture.


----------



## Squareground3691

Honyuk96 said:


> Over swinging or a bad deflection is not a good ting. This was w an x27. Compound fracture.


Steel toe might of minimized the damage. ?


----------



## Honyuk96

Squareground3691 said:


> Steel toe might of minimized the damage. ?


Sure would have. I was in shorts and sneakers


----------



## 501Maico

The heaviest wood I have come across was a 24" DBH live willow oak that was very dense and wet. Even the larger limbs cut 16" long was a chore to lift. I was using their brand new small Kubota to load my trailer so I was curious about the weight of the trunk pieces. An online wood calculator said 265 lbs. for a 16" length. It wouldn't surprise me if they were closer to 300 being so dense and wet.


----------



## 501Maico

Not long after I bought my rural property I had a permanent resident show up that I called friendly deer. I'm not sure why, but out of 150 acres and other wooded property around me she decided to spend most of her time next to my trailer and barn. I could stand right next to her but she didn't want to be touched. She wouldn't run away but instead walked a few feet and start grazing again. Every year she birthed her fawns in a thicket about 30' behind my barn. They were nervous seeing me but when mama didn't run they stayed put. When the fawns wanted feeding, they would hit her hard underneath with their heads. I didn't know this and was wondering what the hell they were doing the first time I saw it.


----------



## JustJeff

My wife spoke up and said "sure my husband will cut down those trees" so that's what I'm doing Saturday unless it's snow squalls. Couple obviously diseased ash. Probably turn into 6 or 7 trees before the day's out.


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I could post photos all day, but I’ll post the one in proudest of from this last year.
> 
> View attachment 1032534


How many different types of woodland fowl do you have? We have ruffed grouse and spruce grouse.


----------



## MustangMike

Sorry to see that foot injury, that is why I posted about safety!

Every now and then that X-27 will go through something so fast it will surprise you.


----------



## MustangMike

Just some snowflakes here (our first this year), only the bed of my trailer got white, but up at the property we have snow, and the temps should keep it through opening day on Sat.

I plan to but the Blizzak tires on the truck today as we will be going up on Fri. The 2 mile drive up the Mtn is not paved, has some sharp switchbacks, and some steep climbs. One year, when I had the Escape, I was the only road vehicle to make it up the mountain as I had chains on all 4 wheels.


----------



## MustangMike

More trail cam pics up at the property! Guess I was wrong ... the 4 point buck is a 4 point buck, and there is also a 5 point buck. Both have very high antlers, good body size and no brow tines. They must be related. Both of them, and a much larger buck (with brow tines) have come into the same scrape, along with one doe.

The body size of both the 4 and 5 point bucks are notably larger than the does, so IMO, they should be shooters, but we have to play by the stupid rules!

On our other trail camera, we have doe's several times, a very small spike, a buck with a broken tine on the right side, but the top of the left side looks good (can't see the rest of it), but the right side has a brow tine.

There is also a 9-10 point buck (no huge tines) on this camera, but we have only seen him twice, both times at night. Not sure if it is the same large buck that is on the scape camera as the angles are in the opposite direction (he also came into that camera in the daylight).

Considering we ONLY had does on the cameras the first few weeks they were up, this is getting very interesting, but the 3 point/side rule will make if very tricky as to what you can shoot! The only one exempted from this 3 pt rule is my 13 year old grandson.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> Just some snowflakes here (our first this year), only the bed of my trailer got white, but up at the property we have snow, and the temps should keep it through opening day on Sat.
> 
> I plan to but the Blizzak tires on the truck today as we will be going up on Fri. The 2 mile drive up the Mtn is not paved, has some sharp switchbacks, and some steep climbs. One year, when I had the Escape, I was the only road vehicle to make it up the mountain as I had chains on all 4 wheels.


 got a set with the crv when I bought it off a friend. It was my wife's driver till I got the escape this summer. She's already told me she's taking the crv back till I get a set of snow tires for the escape. She didn't find it funny when i pointed out I happened to have chains that would fit the escape lol. How are the blizaks holding up? I have the winter force tires on the crv.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't put a lot of miles on them, but they seem to last well for me. Only leave them on in the winter, but I have separate wheels and tires for both the Mustang and the F-150. Both sets are several years old and in good shape. Only put 2,500-3,500 on each set each winter.

Putting the Blizzaks on the F-150 make it like a snow country Ferrari on paved roads and I no longer bring chains for going up the unpaved mountain 4wd road in the snow. They also improve the Mustang's performance in the snow, but I avoid deep snow with it, the 4wd F-150 does so much better (4wd, much larger diameter tires and better ground clearance). 

The Mustang tires are the high performance Blizzaks and they do well on cold dry pavement also. In Tax Season, I do a lot of scooting around on local roads with no time to waste, so good tires are very important to keep me out of trouble!


----------



## sean donato

I hear that. You get them studed? I change them seasonally as well. I think this will be winter 7 with them. Lost a few studs last year, but overall I've been happy with them. Just the debate of which brand to get and if the extra cost of the studs is worth it or not. My buddy had them studded as soon as he got them and at the time it was a very small fee per tire. I bought the Honda from him in fall, so he never ran them. He has a jeep now and has always ran studded tires. So no experience without them, and I never ran snow tires before getting the Honda.


----------



## SS396driver

Lionsfan said:


> A lot of their stuff looks like it's targeting the micro-brew hipster well manicured beard crowd, but, they still make a damn good hooded sweatshirt.


I was at Tractor supply a few years ago and the citiot asked me where I bought my jacket . I told her right here she said she had been looking for one for her husband and couldn’t find one . I pointed to the rack . And she said none look like mine . I told her mine looked like the ones on the rack and after 3 or four seasons of working in it it looks like it does now . She had the deer in the headlights look and said” we’ll that won’t work. “ 

I suggested she go to goodwill or Restore for a used carhart or smiths . 
She actually asked if I’d sell mine . What a maroon .


----------



## MustangMike

I do not get them studded. They may work well on ice, but they ruin dry road performance. It is a tradeoff I'm not willing to make, I drive too aggressively.

Plus, they have yet to fail me in bad weather. The truck (with no posi, just standard 4wd) seems to go anywhere with them. (I did not order the truck, bought it new off the lot).

The Mustang's enemy seems to be deep snow more than ice.


----------



## MustangMike

My daughter forwarded some cabin pics from October:

Me cutting wood, and the view pic includes those huge windmills on the horizon! I'm still pissed about them!


----------



## jolj

Squareground3691 said:


> Steel toe might of minimized the damage. ?


Or cut your toes off.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm just running all-terrains on both of my pickups. My Dodge diesel doesn't see that many miles, so I have a little more agro tires on it(Cooper stt pro.) It helps it in most situations and I'd be worried that it would chew through a set of dedicated snow tire. The diesels seem to chew through rear tires, especially the manuals...I'm not doing smoky burnouts, but I guess the torque is hard on the drive tires. That truck sucks in the snow, even in 4wd.)

The Tacoma is my daily driver and really does well in the snow regardless of what tires I have on there...the small/midsize pickups are much better in that regard. I'm running the Cooper Discoverer AT3s on it...they clean out well in deep snow. They just don't wear as well as the crappy stock Goodyears...those would howl hard around corners, but take forever to wear out.

My only complaint about the Taco, is you have to be in low range to use the locker. I understand that they are worried about some idiot ripping around with the locker engaged and spinning it sideways...I've had a few vehicles that were auto locked or spooled/lincoln-locked, and they took a light touch with the throttle in snow...but really useful on hills and deep snow. My old k20 has a Detroit in the back and a posi in the front...talk about an interesting truck to drive in the snow. It would kill it in the snow, just "odd" going around corners.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> I hear that. You get them studed? I change them seasonally as well. I think this will be winter 7 with them. Lost a few studs last year, but overall I've been happy with them. Just the debate of which brand to get and if the extra cost of the studs is worth it or not. My buddy had them studded as soon as he got them and at the time it was a very small fee per tire. I bought the Honda from him in fall, so he never ran them. He has a jeep now and has always ran studded tires. So no experience without them, and I never ran snow tires before getting the Honda.


Don't overlook Nokian's. I've ran a set of unstudded R3 Haikapeliti snows ( no idea if that's spelled right) on my wife's 4-Runner the last few years and they are excellent.


----------



## Lionsfan

The 8" of wet, heavy snow we got last night turned inton3" of barnyard goo at Lafarge cement, Alpena, Mi.


----------



## sean donato

jolj said:


> Or cut your toes off.


If the steel toe cuts your toes off, they would have been smashed anyway. I've seen more people's feet saved by steel toes then have their toes cut off by them.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't wear my chainsaw boots because they make me feel like Frankenstein! So, even though I don't wear steel toe, I ALWAYS wear boots when cutting or splitting. They may not protect you from everything, but they are a heck of a lot better than sneakers!

Even rounds, or split rounds can do a number on your feet.


----------



## Sierra_rider

If I'm doing a lot of cutting, I'm usually wearing my logger boots(Nicks.) They aren't steel-toe, but steel-toes are a no-no in the fire world. At home, I might be wearing my Ariats that have a composite toe. I generally wear boots when running a saw, but it's not uncommon to at least rip some test cookies wearing shorts/vans when I finish building a saw(warm weather.)


----------



## SS396driver

Tried out the Foley Belsaw bench grinder . Work out well as far as I can tell the proof will be when I cut tomorrow.
Would like some critique on the chain does it look right or should I go slightly deeper with the grind ? And I set it to 30 degrees I used a chain I rocked a few days ago . I didn’t mount it yet going to clean it with diesel and lube it before I use it
View attachment IMG_5061.MOV


----------



## MustangMike

This is the 4 pt buck we are not allowed to shoot ... how stupid, this is a good size deer!

In fact, because he does not genetically have browe tines, he should be harvested!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> More trail cam pics up at the property! Guess I was wrong ... the 4 point buck is a 4 point buck, and there is also a 5 point buck. Both have very high antlers, good body size and no brow tines. They must be related. Both of them, and a much larger buck (with brow tines) have come into the same scrape, along with one doe.
> 
> The body size of both the 4 and 5 point bucks are notably larger than the does, so IMO, they should be shooters, but we have to play by the stupid rules!
> 
> On our other trail camera, we have doe's several times, a very small spike, a buck with a broken tine on the right side, but the top of the left side looks good (can't see the rest of it), but the right side has a brow tine.
> 
> There is also a 9-10 point buck (no huge tines) on this camera, but we have only seen him twice, both times at night. Not sure if it is the same large buck that is on the scape camera as the angles are in the opposite direction (he also came into that camera in the daylight).
> 
> Considering we ONLY had does on the cameras the first few weeks they were up, this is getting very interesting, but the 3 point/side rule will make if very tricky as to what you can shoot! The only one exempted from this 3 pt rule is my 13 year old grandson.


Before the wolves wiped out our herd, we saw that same thing happening in the past decade (never before that). Most bucks had no to very paltry brow times, even the mature ones. 

Back in the day there were three distinctive families of antler shapes, wide and (usually) low, narrower and high, and very narrow and gnarly but with more mass. I fear to see what is left if the deer ever recover.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Would like some critic on the chain does it look right or should I go slightly deeper with the grind ?


How does it compare to other chains you have? Always hard to judge by photos, but grind looks rough, and top plate bevel does not look that sharp. 

Did you dress the grinding wheel?

If you normally file your chains, take a few strokes with a file on one tooth, getting it how you like it. Then get the other teeth to match with the grinder, regardless of the settings. 

Philbert


----------



## cat10ken

You haven't ground the rock damage out of it yet and the gullet needs to be deeper.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> This is the 4 pt buck we are not allowed to shoot ... how stupid, this is a good size deer!
> 
> In fact, because he does not genetically have browe tines, he should be harvested!


A guy I know from produce auction raises deer. He says antler restrictions are stupid . If you shoot all the nice big bucks then all that is left to breed the does are sub par genetic bucks. He culls anything that are spikes in the first year in his herd. He says he tried raising a couple and they never grew big racks.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> How many different types of woodland fowl do you have? We have ruffed grouse and spruce grouse.


We have ruff and spruce grouse, as well as sharp tailed grouse. Although rarely seen close to my house, we have ptarmigan as well, but they prefer more open areas


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

SS396driver said:


> Tried out the Foley Belsaw bench grinder . Work out well as far as I can tell the proof will be when I cut tomorrow.
> Would like some critic on the chain does it look right or should I go slightly deeper with the grind ? And I set it to 30 degrees I used a chain I rocked a few days ago . I didn’t mount it yet going to clean it with diesel and lube it before I use it
> View attachment 1032695
> 
> View attachment 1032696
> View attachment 1032698


You need to grind more out, and looks like you need to increase your head tilt a bit.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

On the subject of blizzak tires, I am not a fan. My experience with them (both the car and truck versions) is that they do fantastic on icy, plowed roads, and are absolutely garbage in snow more then a couple inches deep, or mud. 

My favorite winter tire is the GoodYear duratrac. I have those on the suburban and that thing will go absolutely anywhere. 

On my F350 it had blizzaks when I bought it, and not sure if I was gonna keep it, but needing tires I bought the cheapest I could find which was the BFG KO2. They seem a bit harder then then older version of that tire. 

My 2wd Chevy 2500HD has cooper STT on the back and some soft snow tire on the front, made by Michelin


----------



## SS396driver

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You need to grind more out, and looks like you need to increase your head tilt a bit.


I deepened the grind but there is no way to increase the head tilt . It’s fixed at 90 the angle comes from the guide which has no adjustment .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Huh, I'm not familiar with that grinder. It seems odd to me that there is no way to adjust the head angle or the angle of the base.


----------



## JustJeff

Blizzaks are the best ice tire imo. My son has a set on his civic and they work mint. On my eff one fiddy, I was running Cooper discoverer m+s winters. They were a good ice tire but an excellent snow tire. However, they discontinued them. I stuck with cooper and got the snow claw I think they're called. Way better ice tire but not as good a snow tire for the loose stuff. A guy can read reviews all day but regionally there are different conditions. We get a lot of lake effect snow so having that bigger lug to clear snow is more important. Anyway, the ones on it are good enough and I hope to have a new truck before they wear out!


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> How does it compare to other chains you have? Always hard to judge by photos, but grind looks rough, and top plate bevel does not look that sharp.
> 
> Did you dress the grinding wheel?
> 
> If you normally file your chains, take a few strokes with a file on one tooth, getting it how you like it. Then get the other teeth to match with the grinder, regardless of the settings.
> 
> Philbert


I normally hand file with the Stihl 2 in 1 . The wheel was dressed I didn’t check it with a radius tool as I don’t have one . It’s a 60 grit wheel


----------



## svk

I had blizzaks on my ex’s car and they were phenomenal in snow and on ice. Granted that was 2003 so maybe they aren’t as good these days?


----------



## SS396driver

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Huh, I'm not familiar with that grinder. It seems odd to me that there is no way to adjust the head angle or the angle of the base.


I’m sure it’s pretty old I bought it from the family that their dad closed his hardware store 20 years ago . I also have the bigger one the 1055 I haven’t even tried it yet


----------



## Lionsfan

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm just running all-terrains on both of my pickups. My Dodge diesel doesn't see that many miles, so I have a little more agro tires on it(Cooper stt pro.) It helps it in most situations and I'd be worried that it would chew through a set of dedicated snow tire. The diesels seem to chew through rear tires, especially the manuals...I'm not doing smoky burnouts, but I guess the torque is hard on the drive tires. That truck sucks in the snow, even in 4wd.)
> 
> The Tacoma is my daily driver and really does well in the snow regardless of what tires I have on there...the small/midsize pickups are much better in that regard. I'm running the Cooper Discoverer AT3s on it...they clean out well in deep snow. They just don't wear as well as the crappy stock Goodyears...those would howl hard around corners, but take forever to wear out.
> 
> My only complaint about the Taco, is you have to be in low range to use the locker. I understand that they are worried about some idiot ripping around with the locker engaged and spinning it sideways...I've had a few vehicles that were auto locked or spooled/lincoln-locked, and they took a light touch with the throttle in snow...but really useful on hills and deep snow. My old k20 has a Detroit in the back and a posi in the front...talk about an interesting truck to drive in the snow. It would kill it in the snow, just "odd" going around corners.


Discoverer AT3's are hands down the most popular light truck tire in my area. I'm running them in my F-150 and will probably stay with them when that set is toast.


----------



## JustJeff

I put a new set of discoverer at3 Lt on my truck this year. Not the 4s version but they do have the snowflake. I love them for an all terrain and highway tire. Went up to load range e and they do hit harder in the bumps but I can put a truckload of sugar maple in while towing the trailer loaded and they don't bulge. And contrary to what I've read, I'm getting slightly better fuel mileage than before with the Wrangler AT in load range c.


----------



## SS396driver

I’m running Goodyear Wrangler ATs with Kevlar . Didn’t buy them because of the Kevlar but that they were with my sons discount about $200 cheaper than the BF Goodrich KO’s they replaced .


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> I’m sure it’s pretty old I bought it from the family that their dad closed his hardware store 20 years ago . I also have the bigger one the 1055 I haven’t even tried it yet


Foley and Belsaw have been around for many years, as independent companies, combined/ merged, and as parts of other companies. 

They sold a lot of saw sharpening machines, and furnished a large number of small businesses. Lots of info about their histories on the Internet. 

Lots of their saw chain grinders out there. Lots of chains sharpened on them. I have not personally used one. Looked at buying one a few times, but did not have the space. 

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> The diversity of what we define "big" as is very interesting. We get a bit of everything over here in the east. Normal can be from 12-28" dbh. Bigger isn't uncommon but not the norm. We get a mix of hard and soft woods, but mostly hard woods. Over on the west coast a 32" tree is little lol. Kinda like how I look at a 938 cat or 624 deere as small loaders, but I worked heavy equipment most my life surrounded by 992's, D11's and other "big" equipment. All a matter of perspective.



My loader is 32,000 lbs. People not familiar with construction equipment say it’s huge, massive, giant. People familiar with construction equipment say it’s little. When I called the company shipping my loader from their yard (no other company would haul it on mountain roads) up to my mountain property, the guy couldn’t figure out which machine I was asking about. When I finally described it enough, he said “Oh the little one”. I tell that to the people excited about how huge it is.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## JimR

Honyuk96 said:


> Over swinging or a bad deflection is not a good ting. This was w an x27. Compound fracture.


So much for steel toed boots. That had to hurt like a SOB


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm just running all-terrains on both of my pickups. My Dodge diesel doesn't see that many miles, so I have a little more agro tires on it(Cooper stt pro.) It helps it in most situations and I'd be worried that it would chew through a set of dedicated snow tire. The diesels seem to chew through rear tires, especially the manuals...I'm not doing smoky burnouts, but I guess the torque is hard on the drive tires. That truck sucks in the snow, even in 4wd.)
> 
> The Tacoma is my daily driver and really does well in the snow regardless of what tires I have on there...the small/midsize pickups are much better in that regard. I'm running the Cooper Discoverer AT3s on it...they clean out well in deep snow. They just don't wear as well as the crappy stock Goodyears...those would howl hard around


Yeah my diesels have always worn the back tires out faster then the front. 3 of them have been stick shift. The 07 was worthless in the snow being 2wd. The limited slip just helped you slip all over the place. My 90 was just a pos in the snow. My 79 with the 12v in does pretty darn good in the snow. Need to tread lightly on the throttle but I've never managed to get it stuck. 


Lionsfan said:


> Don't overlook Nokian's. I've ran a set of unstudded R3 Haikapeliti snows ( no idea if that's spelled right) on my wife's 4-Runner the last few years and they are excellent.


Thanks I'll add them to the short list!


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I was at Tractor supply a few years ago and the citiot asked me where I bought my jacket . I told her right here she said she had been looking for one for her husband and couldn’t find one . I pointed to the rack . And she said none look like mine . I told her mine looked like the ones on the rack and after 3 or four seasons of working in it it looks like it does now . She had the deer in the headlights look and said” we’ll that won’t work. “
> 
> I suggested she go to goodwill or Restore for a used carhart or smiths .
> She actually asked if I’d sell mine . What a maroon .


I would have said sure and given her the price of a new one times 2. If she questioned the higher price, I would have said that i spent a lot of time wearing this jacket in.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> My loader is 32,000 lbs. People not familiar with construction equipment say it’s huge, massive, giant. People familiar with construction equipment say it’s little. When I called the company shipping my loader from their yard (no other company would haul it on mountain roads) up to my mountain property, the guy couldn’t figure out which machine I was asking about. When I finally described it enough, he said “Oh the little one”. I tell that to the people excited about how huge it is.


Yep, it's all about perspective.
Edit: pics bellow. 5130 cat shovel. 94 Isuzu trooper and 96 f700 pictured with it.
Qsk60 cummins crank shaft coming oit of the parts washer.
Waukesha rod next to a 5.9L cummins block.
988f cat loader. The guy standing next to it is about my height 5'9" ish.


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I could post photos all day, but I’ll post the one in proudest of from this last year.
> 
> View attachment 1032534


Using an Elmer Keith gun with a Jack O'Connor quote....


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

mountainguyed67 said:


> My loader is 32,000 lbs. People not familiar with construction equipment say it’s huge, massive, giant. People familiar with construction equipment say it’s little. When I called the company shipping my loader from their yard (no other company would haul it on mountain roads) up to my mountain property, the guy couldn’t figure out which machine I was asking about. When I finally described it enough, he said “Oh the little one”. I tell that to the people excited about how huge it is.


I’ve got a Cat 988 out back. Serial number 13.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> Using an Elmer Keith gun with a Jack O'Connor quote....


I’m sure they are both rolling over in their graves lol


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve got a Cat 988 out back. Serial number 13.


Does it still work?


----------



## svk

Another deerless day but my son cut several fresh tracks on the way to his stand. Will try again tomorrow. 

Picked up a new gun safe from fleet supply tonight. Somehow the others ended up getting filled. Not sure how that happened lol.


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m sure they are both rolling over in their graves lol


I've shot whitetails and woodchucks with Keith influenced revolvers... they certainly do the job and are accurate.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Does it still work?


Yes, although it needs some work. I usually fire it up once or twice a year and do some small jobs with it.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> I've shot whitetails and woodchucks with Keith influenced revolvers... they certainly do the job and are accurate.


I’m a big Elmer Keith fan.


----------



## svk

Those guys were great. Also love Jeff Cooper. He had so many great quotes.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> I'm ready to go work with @Logger nate or @Kodiak Kid now.  Was out looking for some new work pants yesterday and found a pair of Carhartt* LOGGER *jeans. Had been looking for a while and not seen any in the stores around here. Gotta find some suspenders now.


These are great heavy duty suspenders That I've been using fir over twenty years. Although I haven't been using this particular pair fir over 20 years.  They will eventually stretch out over time. However, that is due to everyday use cut'n timber at roughly 40 hours a week with a lot of added weight suspended from them. Kevlar saw protection, wedge pouch, log tape, axe scabbard, axe, and sometimes even trousers all depending on how late to work I am!  Check them out at "Madsen's Shop and Supply". If you're not suspending all the gear I just mentioned. They will last you years!


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m a big Elmer Keith fan.


Dating yourself... he's been dead for 38 years.  I used to read his articles regularly!


----------



## mountainguyed67

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve got a Cat 988 out back.



A search says 112,000 lbs. Doh!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well nothing on the hunt I was willing to harvest as far as trophies go, so I didn't end up punching a tag, but I STIHL have plenty of post rut hunting time left before the bucks start dropping their antler's.  

Today I transformed the War Wagon into Mobile Butcher Command 1. Operations start tomorrow morning!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> Dating yourself... he's been dead for 38 years.  I used to read his articles regularly!


I’m 29, so he was before my time. 

On a side note, my dad met Elmer keith right before him and his buddies threw my dad out of the bar.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

mountainguyed67 said:


> A search says 112,000 lbs. Doh!


I had to do a little digging, but found a photo from when I sank it in the yard. 

First photo was taken about 10 mins before. Was using it to set building materials up on the roof of the cabin. 

Was literally the last I was gonna use it for the year, was gonna park it and pull the batteries. Went to back up and started spinning out, so instead of parking it out back I decided to try pushing myself backwards and get back up on dry ground and park it right there, but instead of pushing out, I just managed to sink the back up the the bumper.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Yeah my diesels have always worn the back tires out faster then the front. 3 of them have been stick shift. The 07 was worthless in the snow being 2wd. The limited slip just helped you slip all over the place. My 90 was just a pos in the snow. My 79 with the 12v in does pretty darn good in the snow. Need to tread lightly on the throttle but I've never managed to get it stuck.
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll add them to the short list!



Mine's a deleted 08 6.7 cummins. It has a limited slip, but a heavy diesel pickup with a long bed is only going to do so well in the snow. It's not bad on the road in plowed snow, but struggles in the deep powder or some of the steep hills we have.


----------



## GrizG

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m 29, so he was before my time.
> 
> On a side note, my dad met Elmer keith right before him and his buddies threw my dad out of the bar.


Not many guys your age have heard of Keith... Not all the gun guys I've known liked him, or perhaps they didn't like his writing style? He was colorful! Jeff Cooper, Jack Weaver, Jack O'Connor, Peter Hathaway Capstick and others had their fans... They all had some influence on me. My preferences were set in my teens... primarily blued steel and walnut thank you, no Tupperware (as was the common slight back when the Glocks came on the scene).


----------



## MustangMike

You omitted Bill Jordan, author of the book "No second place winner"!!! He was a retired border patrol agent.

For those too young to remember, while O'Connor praised the 270, Keith worked on making everything larger diameter and more powerful. I'll never forget reading his review of a new 30-06 loading ... it was a 190 grain boat tail bullet. He praised the heavier bullet, high BC and accuracy of the load, and then concluded something like it would be great for shooting woodchucks at long range!

Cooper championed self-defense, and after detailing how an armed law-abiding citizen thwarted a carjacking he concluded "An armed society is a polite society". It seems that when the car jacker pulled a knife on the driver the driver produced his gun and said: "What do you want", to which the carjacker replied: "I want to be someplace else".


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

T


MustangMike said:


> You omitted Bill Jordan, author of the book "No second place winner"!!! He was a retired border patrol agent.
> 
> For those too young to remember, while O'Connor praised the 270, Keith worked on making everything larger diameter and more powerful. I'll never forget reading his review of a new 30-06 loading ... it was a 190 grain boat tail bullet. He praised the heavier bullet, high BC and accuracy of the load, and then concluded something like it would be great for shooting woodchucks at long range!
> 
> Cooper championed self-defense, and after detailing how an armed law-abiding citizen thwarted a carjacking he concluded "An armed society is a polite society". It seems that when the car jacker pulled a knife on the driver the driver produced his gun and said: "What do you want", to which the carjacker replied: "I want to be someplace else".


That book is on my night stand right now. 

I also see that skeeter Skelton hasn’t been mentioned yet either


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Carhartt ain’t what they used to be and I quit wasting money on them. I haven’t had a pair last over 2 weeks in a few years.


I believe they went woke not long ago.


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m 29, so he was before my time.
> 
> On a side note, my dad met Elmer keith right before him and his buddies threw my dad out of the bar.


What went down to cause that to happen?


----------



## farmer steve

Fess up scroungers!!!! *
*


----------



## svk

When I got into guns in the late 80’s, many of the greats were still alive and some of them were still active. The nosler loading manuals had a foreword for each cartridge written by a different expert and it was a lot of fun to read. Definitely envy the guys out west for all of the different shooting opportunities. MN DNR has done a terrible job managing our big game so as a result we have a 16 day deer season (with few deer left in the wolf zone), no longer have a moose season, no longer have a wolf season, and they issue about 25 elk tags to keep the tiny herd in northwestern MN in check-you’re lucky to get one draw in a lifetime.


----------



## svk

The one thing about a lot of the modern outdoor “experts” is they seem really douchey. I put a lot more faith into the old school guys (many who had military experience) and came from the school of hard knocks. Compared to the internet and tv personalities we have now; many of which were put there through BS, marketing, and or second generation wealth. Granted there’s still some good dudes (Andy Larsson is one who comes to mind) but they are getting fewer and further between.


----------



## 501Maico

I finally came up with an easy one person way to clean my 8x12 ~30' chimney. The block wall is 12" thick and fiber rods don't like making the sharp turn. They are also too flimsy and should be pulled that long of a distance. The brush is also nearly impossible to change direction and gets damaged so doing it from the roof is no easier. I gave up on the rods years ago and have been using a steel electricians fish tape from the basement to halfass clean the chimney. With my arm in the flue, I flail the tape in a circle and keep advancing it until nothing is falling down. The top 15' or 20' of the chimney never gets dirty so it's not too bad.
With my new contraption, I drop a weighted rope down the chimney, push the brush in and put the cap back on, then pull from the bottom. The flue goes down to the floor and holds all of the junk which I shop vac out after pulling the brush out of the hole.
This was one of those rare projects where everything was on my side and the only thing I had to purchase were the anchors to fasten it to the block wall. The 2x4 was a scrap that didn't need to be cut, the square tube was a shipping support from the large copiers I used to service and was 1/2" short but close enough for government work. I have just one extra long end mill which happened to be 3/4" diameter and I was able to cut both slots in the square tube with one cut. The overkill roller was from an elevator door. My first neighbor was an elevator mechanic and he always brought me neat things when doing upgrades. Wow, elevator cable is good stuff! The roller was a bit of a PITA but the only one I had that would fit. It was filled to the top with some sort of amazingly strong glued in urethane for silent operation. I couldn't cut it out on my lathe because the ball bearing is heavily crimped in. I found a metal chisel of the correct width that I had ground like a wood chisel and had to beat the snot out of the glue to remove the urethane ring.


----------



## svk

FWIW I know some guys used to use a balled up tire chain on the end of a rope and that supposedly worked pretty well too


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Mine's a deleted 08 6.7 cummins. It has a limited slip, but a heavy diesel pickup with a long bed is only going to do so well in the snow. It's not bad on the road in plowed snow, but struggles in the deep powder or some of the steep hills we have.


It's more a dodge thing sucking in the snow then a diesel thing imo. Never had a dodge pickup that did well in the snow. Buddy had a old ram charger that did ok. Well if im being honest dodges have most always been garbage. If they didn't have a Cummins I wouldn't have ever owned one. Cheap made even the 19 5500 we got at the township was made cheap, although it did pretty well in the snow till the 6 yard v box ran out of salt. Interior was junk. I think the 07 I ran was better built. Really not a dodge guy...


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I know some guys used to use a balled up tire chain on the end of a rope and that supposedly worked pretty well too


My old man does that. It works more or less. He needs to do it more often and burn hotter imo...


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Fess up scroungers!!!! *View attachment 1032840
> *


I would never have tried that with my truck. Going to be some expensive lumber out of that log.
But to be honest, when I first got my trailer used, I did not know anything about trailers or capacities. You just put stuff in and haul away. I went to a local concrete company for a half ton of rock for my driveway. Thought I was within the weight limits. after being loaded, I got no more than a half mile before both wheels on the trailer pancaked. Luckily my Dad had a larger trailer I went and got, shoveled on the rock, dumped on my drive, went back and loaded my trailer onto it. about that time a local cop came around. Thought I was going to get a ticket, but helped me load the trailer on.
Put a one ton axle on it and had the springs/axle moved back 3". No tongue weight when empty and it would fish tail.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> What went down to cause that to happen?


He was in salmon idaho I believe working, having kind of a rough day and went out to get a drink after. He says he didn’t know it was Keith at the time, but he was there telling story’s to a group of guys and it was kind of loud and rambunctious group, so dad said “what the hell is the deal with the guy in the goofy hat”, which lead to laughter from the group, and then they threw him out of the bar. 

He says he didn’t know it was Keith until years later when he got into guns and picked up some of Keith’s books.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

GrizG said:


> Not many guys your age have heard of Keith... Not all the gun guys I've known liked him, or perhaps they didn't like his writing style? He was colorful! Jeff Cooper, Jack Weaver, Jack O'Connor, Peter Hathaway Capstick and others had their fans... They all had some influence on me. My preferences were set in my teens... primarily blued steel and walnut thank you, no Tupperware (as was the common slight back when the Glocks came on the scene).


 I was friends with and spent some time with P O Ackley, he had plenty to say about Keith, as Keith worked for him for a time. lol He didn't think Keith was too bright!

I really enjoyed my time with Ackley!

SR


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawyer Rob said:


> I was friends with and spent some time with P O Ackley, he had plenty to say about Keith, as Keith worked for him for a time. lol He didn't think Keith was too bright!
> 
> I really enjoyed my time with Ackley!
> 
> SR


Somewhere around here I have a first printing set of Ackleys books.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> The one thing about a lot of the modern outdoor “experts” is they seem really douchey. I put a lot more faith into the old school guys (many who had military experience) and came from the school of hard knocks. Compared to the internet and tv personalities we have now; many of which were put there through BS, marketing, and or second generation wealth. Granted there’s still some good dudes (Andy Larsson is one who comes to mind) but they are getting fewer and further between.


I kind of stopped reading the gun press in recent years. I've got no interest at all in things like ARs and plastic pistols. I've shot about every type of gun action there is from flintlock and percussion, to single shot falling, rolling, tilting and break action guns, bolt, lever, pump, semi-auto, sub-guns, machine guns, revolvers, semi-auto pistols, machine pistols... All good fun to shoot but I don't necessarily want to own them all! I kept up on Shooting Sportsmen for a long time as I appreciate fine shotguns... love the Purdey and H&H YouTube channels and wish they published more often. The only contemporary gun writer I sort of follow is John Marshall. He's a friend of mine and writes the Classic Guns column for Dillon. He's 82 or 83 now so it won't be too many years before we lose an encyclopedia of firearms knowledge. Currently my "arms reach" book shelf has books on long rifles... Shumway, Brown, Gusler. This as I've been regressing... for the past decade I've been doing a lot more of the things I enjoyed 35-55 years ago... long distance bicycle touring, made a bunch of sling shots, I recently got a Beeman P1 pellet pistol, and my Federalist Period, Lancaster style, flintlock long rifle.

Once Heller v. District of Columbia succeeded in SCOTUS I cut way back on my RKBAs activity... Don Kates had recruited me and I was heavily involved in that effort on the academic side... critiquing draft journal articles, writing articles, attending conferences, participating in sharing information and ideas with researchers around the US. It was all consuming! We knew in the years leading up to Heller that it would take 10-20 years of court cases post Heller to figure out just what regulation is acceptable... It's looking like 20 years+ may be most accurate given the aftermath of the SCOTUS case New York State Rifle & Pistol Association Inc. v. Bruen.

I'm also getting back into the 18th century technology I got to experience while working at Colonial Williamsburg's gun shop (worked with Brumfield, Laubach, Wagner, and Suiter... Gusler worked elsewhere at the foundation at that time). Also on my "arms reach" book shelf are books Chris Schwarz of Lost Art Press has been putting out... reprints of 18th to early 20th century books. I just got Moxon's 1703 book Mechanick Exercises. I know Chris from the days when I was heavily into fine wood working... we both presented at an annual woodworking show several different years. Early on I met him at the Lie-Nielson booth when Tom L-N was there... it was an amusing but serious discussion.

Speaking of old tech, I dragged out my froe recently and split a bunch of kindling... OMG... so much safer than using an axe or hatchet! This is my froe... recently reshaped on the grinder to improve performance. I also slapped some more boiled linseed oil on the handle. I love my barbaric froe mallet.


----------



## GrizG

Sawyer Rob said:


> I was friends with and spent some time with P O Ackley, he had plenty to say about Keith, as Keith worked for him for a time. lol He didn't think Keith was too bright!
> 
> I really enjoyed my time with Ackley!
> 
> SR


Yeah... that came through in his writings. Not a deep thinker but adventurous!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

GrizG said:


> Yeah... that came through in his writings. Not a deep thinker but adventurous!


Plenty of people thought ackley was nuts too.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> The one thing about a lot of the modern outdoor “experts” is they seem really douchey. I put a lot more faith into the old school guys (many who had military experience) and came from the school of hard knocks. Compared to the internet and tv personalities we have now; many of which were put there through BS, marketing, and or second generation wealth. Granted there’s still some good dudes (Andy Larsson is one who comes to mind) but they are getting fewer and further between.


I gave up on the gun press... not interested in ARs, plastic guns, or laminated stocks... and much of the content has been recycled repeatedly over the past 50 years. Another thing that bugs me is the focus on volume over basic skill present in many of the articles, i.e., magazine capacity and quick reloads vs. a single shot well placed. I went through an armed guard training course some years ago and used a S&W Model 13 .357 magnum... 4" heavy barrel with fixed sights. Everyone else had 9s and 40s... Sigs, H&K, Glock, S&W. I was a far more accurate shot and no slower than the semi guys... out scored them all on the written exams also. There were retired cops in the course including a NYC transit cop who had been in three shoot outs. That guy was a hot mess on the range and possibly suffered from PTSD. I have to say that I kind of enjoyed watching the guys around me flinch when that magnum went off.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

GrizG said:


> Yeah... that came through in his writings. Not a deep thinker but adventurous!


 Actually, Keith was illiterate, mostly he heavily embellished his stories, told them to someone else who wrote them.

Worst one for embellishment was Capstick! In his writings, he outright made things up!

The writer that makes me the angriest is John Taylor, who liked to have the little African boys in his tent!

Then there was Bell, who was nothing but a poacher!

The list goes on... lol

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Plenty of people thought ackley was nuts too.


 Probably, but you don't have to do much research to sort THAT one out! lol

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> It's more a dodge thing sucking in the snow then a diesel thing imo. Never had a dodge pickup that did well in the snow. Buddy had a old ram charger that did ok. Well if im being honest dodges have most always been garbage. If they didn't have a Cummins I wouldn't have ever owned one. Cheap made even the 19 5500 we got at the township was made cheap, although it did pretty well in the snow till the 6 yard v box ran out of salt. Interior was junk. I think the 07 I ran was better built. Really not a dodge guy...



It's just the weight balance and overall weight IMO. All the weight is in the front...you can run around with the bed full of weight, but then you're just fighting gravity on the hills. I haven't found the Dodges to be any different from the other 2 in this regard.

I hear you on quality. I used to have an earlier 3rd gen, and the build quality was absolutely atrocious. This 08 is actually pretty good, they figured out to make a dash that didn't crack by this point. It only has 80k miles on it, but the only real issue was that I had to replace the AC compressor.

I also had to put on a Southbend clutch and 1 piece flywheel, but that happened once the motor found some more power.


----------



## GrizG

Sawyer Rob said:


> Actually, Keith was illiterate, mostly he heavily embellished his stories, told them to someone else who wrote them.
> 
> Worst one for embellishment was Capstick! In his writings, he outright made things up!
> 
> The writer that makes me the angriest is John Hunter, who liked to have the little African boys in his tent!
> 
> Then there was Bell, who was nothing but a poacher!
> 
> The list goes on... lol
> 
> SR


By contemporary standards they, and we, are all flawed... In their day those guys brought some interesting ideas forth and instilled a sense of adventure in many readers. Guns, like all hobbies and vocations, have their traditions, beliefs, and practices... some in conflict with each other, some minor variants of others, some flat out wrong. 

I remember the common phrases "brush busting bullet" or "brush busting cartridge" appearing in countless articles and coming from the lips of many associates. In hunting and experimenting in the woods I found that if you hit brush the game better be very close behind it or the shot is not going to be good regardless of caliber (granted I didn't use any 50 BMGs or 20 MMs ). I often shot targets in various parts of the woods using a portable target backer and various field shooting positions. I also shot, and shot at, a couple deer where the bullets hit brush I didn't see... what I planned as a double lung shot turned into a liver shot on one and a high shot near the spine on another... missed another deer completely and couldn't figure out why until I carefully followed the bullet's path and found a hole in a sapling.

This bullet hole from my Remington 700 BDL .30-06 led me to never try to shoot through brush but rather shoot through gaps in the brush. I saved this part of the target backer for about 47-48 years thus far as a reminder... My note reads "Hornady 150 gr. spire point. Hit stick. Fired approximately 50 yards hit stick approximately 3 feet from board" I missed the target itself by a foot or so low left as I recall. The bullet was fully mushroomed after hitting the stick...


----------



## svk

Yup, nothing busts brush, they all deflect! Granted faster, smaller, pointed bullets do a bit more. But they all do.

If you want to shoot through brush, buckshot is your only hope-only because multiple projectiles have better odds than a single one.


----------



## svk

I love Capsticks writings however he actually outs himself in a lie at least once. In an early book he writes about one of the pioneer white professional hunters had a tracker go for a ride on the nose of a stampeding rhino. In a later book he retells the story where it was his tracker who ride the rhino!

Regardless those PH who survived a career had a lot of harrowing stories even if not all of them were true.


----------



## svk

Young guys believe everything. My friends brother (I think he’s maybe 22-23) knows a lot of facts about guns but doesn’t know **** about real life application. I can’t even listen to him anymore lol. He works in the gun department of the hardware store and when I hear him drolling on back there I just walk away.

Told me I should ditch my .338 federal hog gun cause a .223 chambered AR is better because you’ve got 30 shots. Ok pal. Pretty hard to kill a hog any more dead than a 225 grain Nosler partition to the head. Lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Young guys believe everything. My friends brother (I think he’s maybe 22-23) knows a lot of facts about guns but doesn’t know **** about real life application. I can’t even listen to him anymore lol. He works in the gun department of the hardware store and when I hear him back there I just walk away.
> 
> Told me I should ditch my .338 federal hog gun cause a .223 chambered AR is better because you’ve got 30 shots. Ok pal. Pretty hard to kill a hog any more dead than a 225 grain Nosler partition to the head. Lol.



I think it's mostly just ignorant people...some of them are young people, just because they haven't had that firsthand experience yet. I have fun with this at work, I can get the younger dumb guys to believe anything...I say crap in a deadpan manner, and they often just lap it up. We're up on a mountaintop during a cloudy day and I got one of them to believe that you could see Hawaii from there on a clear day.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Young guys believe everything.....


My nephew, who just got into bow hunting, told my Brother (who hunts) that deer are attracted to HUMAN urine scent. That's what his "buddies" told him.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Young guys believe everything. My friends brother (I think he’s maybe 22-23) knows a lot of facts about guns but doesn’t know **** about real life application. I can’t even listen to him anymore lol. He works in the gun department of the hardware store and when I hear him drolling on back there I just walk away.
> 
> Told me I should ditch my .338 federal hog gun cause a .223 chambered AR is better because you’ve got 30 shots. Ok pal. Pretty hard to kill a hog any more dead than a 225 grain Nosler partition to the head. Lol.


I tell neophytes to NOT listen to the guys in the gun stores.... especially when they talk about self defense. I've heard many things come over the gun counter, directed to other customers, that would land you in prison... things that run contrary to NYS's Penal Law Article 35 on the use of force and deadly physical force. At a very basic level, I've also advised folks to stick to common calibers like .30-06, .270 Win, .243, .30-30, .38 Special, 9 MM, .44 Mag, etc. instead of the latest and greatest wonder rounds being hyped in the marketing and sales... One, you don't need the wonder rounds if you can shoot well, know your round's trajectory, and sight in for point blank range for the game you are hunting (that will get you to 100-300 yards with no hold over/under needed for many common calibers). Two... good luck finding the cartridges in times of shortages and in small town stores. Teaching my sons how to reload when they were young helped them understand how things work...


----------



## GrizG

Sierra_rider said:


> I think it's mostly just ignorant people...some of them are young people, just because they haven't had that firsthand experience yet. I have fun with this at work, I can get the younger dumb guys to believe anything...I say crap in a deadpan manner, and they often just lap it up. We're up on a mountaintop during a cloudy day and I got one of them to believe that you could see Hawaii from there on a clear day.


Reminds me of my hunting buddy's mentor when he was a kid. Larry used to tell stories about elephant hunting when in the company of strangers. He'd talk about the long treks through thick cover... Inevitably the listeners would ask if he got one. Larry would respond "Nope, never even seen one." That would lead to the next question "Where were you hunting them?" Larry's response would vary depending on where he was but it would be something like "Delaware County in the western Catskills."  Me... in my youth I was fond of messing with the guys from LI, NYC and NJ who were more into the barroom and cabin drinking than into the deer hunting. For example, a couple seasons I carried a .50 BMG cartridge with me that I'd "accidently" let fall out of my pocket. Eyes would get big when they saw it... I'd proceed to tell them that the bears were so big around there that a .30-06 was useless. That kept those guys pretty much within sight of the road so I had the actual woods pretty much to myself. Later that evening when I came out of the woods they were all in the bar again having dinner. I recall being asked if I saw anything. I honestly answered yes, that there was a herd of deer up on the mountain 4-500 yards from the road as I hunted my way out of the woods but I didn't see any shootable bucks. They hadn't seen anything.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 1032796


Looks dangerously fun!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Fess up scroungers!!!! *View attachment 1032840
> *


Once again!  You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## sean donato

I always get giggles when the gun topic comes up and the older generation runs to the wheel gun defense over a semi auto. Neither is any better then the shooter and the shooter is only as good as their experiences and training. I'm a decent shot with a wheel gun or a semi. I thought I was a great shot going through many static courses. I got to shoot with a few of our local police when I worked at the township. Most of them my age, but served in various sections of our military. We did a fire under duress one day. Basically we ran laps followed by live fire with one of the guys screaming at us, making loud noises ect. It's supposed to simulate some of the stresses you go under during a real gunfight. I was flat out pathetic. We didn't even do multi position shooting, just standing at 10 yards and shooting at silhouettes. Out of the 16 round my g19 holds I made fatal hits 3 times, and got 12 on target In total. I learned a lot in that one session. 
I can agree with keeping with common calibers. I have a few odd balls but most everything is a standard thats been around for a long time.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The Fiskars type splitting axes work fine in straight wood. But in twisted, knotty stuff you need the weight of a serious mall.


Many of the rounds I split by hand require two sometimes three steel splitting wedges driven with a 12lb sledge.  We're talking four foot rounds of twisted gnarly spruce off the butt log. Closest to the root swell.


----------



## svk

Love those stories!

The “wonder round” that irks me the most is the 6.5 Creedmoor. The gun writers barf over that stupid round endlessly. It was just in a “top rounds for moose” article. Give me a break. 

I understand the use for short mag cartridges but we’ve seen so many redundant cartridges introduced in the 21st century.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> I always get giggles when the gun topic comes up and the older generation runs to the wheel gun defense over a semi auto. Neither is any better then the shooter and the shooter is only as good as their experiences and training. I'm a decent shot with a wheel gun or a semi. I thought I was a great shot going through many static courses. I got to shoot with a few of our local police when I worked at the township. Most of them my age, but served in various sections of our military. We did a fire under duress one day. Basically we ran laps followed by live fire with one of the guys screaming at us, making loud noises ect. It's supposed to simulate some of the stresses you go under during a real gunfight. I was flat out pathetic. We didn't even do multi position shooting, just standing at 10 yards and shooting at silhouettes. Out of the 16 round my g19 holds I made fatal hits 3 times, and got 12 on target In total. I learned a lot in that one session.
> I can agree with keeping with common calibers. I have a few odd balls but most everything is a standard thats been around for a long time.


Historically, I've kept my act together during high stress training and actual life threatening situations... It was afterwards, when I was safe and the adrenaline crash happened, that I got weak in the knees. I hope I can continue to respond that way as I get older... certainly don't want to freeze either!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

"Witch firearm should I use/buy"? And "witch caliber is the best for..."? IMOP, Is a never ending debate that will never be unanimously agreed on! Along with many other firearm and ballistics subjects. Fir one to be stubborn, hard headed, and one sided about it all. Is simply a fools game gentleman! 

Shoot safe!


----------



## dogone

Hundreds of cops did annual qualification at our local range. It was scary how poorly many of them could shoot. And this was not under stress. 
Many people shouldn’t have guns and lots of cops are among them.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Love those stories!
> 
> The “wonder round” that irks me the most is the 6.5 Creedmoor. The gun writers barf over that stupid round endlessly. It was just in a “top rounds for moose” article. Give me a break.
> 
> I understand the use for short mag cartridges but we’ve seen so many redundant cartridges introduced in the 21st century.


Most definitely agreed! Not just the Creedmoor, but all the new 6.5's! Now don't get me wrong. It's extreme long range trajectory is impressive. For shooting at paper past 1000. That being said. IMOP fir a long range hunting cartridge?  I don't feel taking shots on animals at extreme distances (lets set the bar at anything over 500 for example) is "hunting" let alone ethical. 

As far as an extreme range tactical precision cartridge? IMOP, none of the 6.5's got s**t on the .50BMG, and that cartridge has been around for a century!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> "Witch firearm should I use/buy"? And "witch caliber is the best for..."? IMOP, Is a never ending debate that will never be unanimously agreed on! Along with many other firearm and ballistics subjects. Fir one to be stubborn, hard headed, and one sided about it all. Is simply a fools game gentleman!
> 
> Shoot safe!


Exactly... I've come right out and told guys "It doesn't matter if you can shoot well." I had a friend, now deceased, who kept buying and trading-in handguns in his quest to find one that shot. He'd ask me to check the sights... At first he'd give me a fully loaded gun and I'd shoot all 6, 7, whatever rounds and hit that at which I was aiming. Over time he started handing me the gun with 2 rounds in it so I didn't shoot up his ammo.  If I coached him and stayed right on him he shot quite well. If I walked 10 feet away and did my own shooting he reverted to his bad habits.


----------



## GrizG

dogone said:


> Hundreds of cops did annual qualification at our local range. It was scary how poorly many of them could shoot. And this was not under stress.
> Many people shouldn’t have guns and lots of cops are among them.


One time I had lunch with the chair of the criminal justice program at the college where I taught. He described the chiefs as politicians and the officers as trade unionists for which guns were a tool of the trade. Many if not most were not into guns per se. In the decades since I've seen nothing to contradict that assessment... I regularly attend meetings with chiefs and command staffs, mayors, town supervisors, etc. from throughout the county and am friends with a retired chief from my city. My friend and I have had numerous conversations and those conversations and the meetings further support the chair's assessment.


----------



## svk

On that note @dogone I may have told the story in here but several years ago I participated in a pistol shooting match with several guys who were active duty and/or prior military and or law enforcement. After the first four rounds I was second amongst the dozen guys. I ended up finishing in fifth because the last one was a timed shoot which required a magazine change and I had never used this (borrowed) pistol prior to walking into the range as I only owned revolvers at the time. I have zero formal training and hadn’t shot pistols in about five years before that day so to rank that high in the first four rounds I was pretty impressed with myself.

And I do not consider myself to be a good shot.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely agreed! Not just the Creedmoor, but all the new 6.5's! Now don't get me wrong. It's extreme long range trajectory is impressive. For shooting at paper past 1000. That being said. IMOP fir a long range hunting cartridge?  I don't feel taking shots on animals at extreme distances (lets set the bar at anything over 500 for example) is "hunting" let alone ethical.
> 
> As far as an extreme range tactical precision cartridge? IMOP, none of the 6.5's got s**t on the .50BMG, and that cartridge has been around for a century!


Right. The 264 Win mag and 6.5 Swede had that caliber covered for 60 years. Granted the 260 Remington is cool because it’s based off of the 308. But talk about overkill now!

The other thing even if a gun is accurate to 1000 yards, very few shooters can actually hit anything not on a bench rest beyond 100 yards. Secondly using target loads on animals is stupid as the bullets aren’t going to expand properly and third, if you punch a hole in an animal at 800 yards with a pipsqueak round there’s not much energy to do much damage and they’re going to lose a lot of game. 

Shooting a deer at extreme long ranges with a creed is sure a lot different than a well-versed rifle man dropping a bull elk with a 30–378 or something with some real power


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Right. The 264 Win mag and 6.5 Swede had that caliber covered for 60 years. Granted the 260 Remington is cool because it’s based off of the 308. But talk about overkill now!
> 
> The other thing even if a gun is accurate to 1000 yards, very few shooters can actually hit anything not on a bench rest beyond 100 yards. Secondly using target loads on animals is stupid as the bullets aren’t going to expand properly and third, if you punch a hole in an animal at 800 yards with a pipsqueak round there’s not much energy to do much damage and they’re going to lose a lot of game.
> 
> Shooting a deer at extreme long ranges with a creed is sure a lot different than a well-versed rifle man dropping a bull elk with a 30–378 or something with some real power


Hell I can't even see 1,000 yards. With binoculars even.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Right. The 264 Win mag and 6.5 Swede had that caliber covered for 60 years. Granted the 260 Remington is cool because it’s based off of the 308. But talk about overkill now!
> 
> The other thing even if a gun is accurate to 1000 yards, very few shooters can actually hit anything not on a bench rest beyond 100 yards. Secondly using target loads on animals is stupid as the bullets aren’t going to expand properly and third, if you punch a hole in an animal at 800 yards with a pipsqueak round there’s not much energy to do much damage and they’re going to lose a lot of game.
> 
> Shooting a deer at extreme long ranges with a creed is sure a lot different than a well-versed rifle man dropping a bull elk with a 30–378 or something with some real power


Couldn't have said it better myself!  IMOP, That's why the .50 is such a great extreme range tactical cartridge. Not only does it have great trajectory properties with minimal disturbance by wind when compared to the Creedmoor and other much smaller cartridges. The .50 also has enough lead in it's ass to pierce much heavier or thicker materials at far further distance's as well.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> Hell I can't even see 1,000 yards. With binoculars even.


Right!

Another one is listening to other peoples heroics with open sights! Even at 100 yards a stock front iron sight covers most of the deer lol


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> Right!
> 
> Another one is listening to other peoples heroics with open sights! Even at 100 yards a stock front iron sight covers most of the deer lol


I killed most of my deer with iron sights until I scraped enough money to put a side mount 4X on my 30-30 when I was young. Most were 75 yards or less. My wife felt sorry for me 'cause all my buddies razed me about using the 30-30 and bought me a .270. I'll stihl carry it when we're brush busting late in the season.


----------



## svk

There’s definitely a place for open sights in deep woods. 

I put a skinner peep sight on my .30-30 model 94. So much better than a buckhorn.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!  IMOP, That's why the .50 is such a great extreme range tactical cartridge. Not only does it have great trajectory properties with minimal disturbance by wind when compared to the Creedmoor and other much smaller cartridges. The .50 also has enough lead in it's ass to pierce much heavier or thicker materials at far further distance's as well.


.50 BMG designed as an anti-tank round for WW1. Vietnam sniper used that round very effevtively on two legged targets. Wish I could afford to shoot one.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I have Williams peeps on both my Marlin "Original Golden" 39M and my 1895. I removed the peep from the peep housing on the 1895 to turn it into more of a "ghost ring" It is much faster set up that way for close in moving targets like charging bear for example. Although I've never had to fire it at a charging bear. Friend's of mine and I have run a lot of different drills on "firing at a charging bear". Using milk jugs or cardboard boxes on fast zip lines from several different angles of approach. Its great training for that type of senerio. Minus the actual bear, adrenaline, chaos, and change of under shorts!


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Yup, nothing busts brush, they all deflect! Granted faster, smaller, pointed bullets do a bit more. But they all do.
> 
> If you want to shoot through brush, buckshot is your only hope-only because multiple projectiles have better odds than a single one.


Buckshot is not legal for big game in this state... single projectile only.


----------



## Squareground3691

farmer steve said:


> Hell I can't even see 1,000 yards. With binoculars even.





Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!  IMOP, That's why the .50 is such a great extreme range tactical cartridge. Not only does it have great trajectory properties with minimal disturbance by wind when compared to the Creedmoor and other much smaller cartridges. The .50 also has enough lead in it's ass to pierce much heavier or thicker materials at far further distance's as well.


.338 Lapua Magnum


----------



## svk

GrizG said:


> Buckshot is not legal for big game in this state... single projectile only.


I am speaking in hypothetical purposes only, it is not legal for big game in most places.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> I have Williams peeps on both my Marlin "Original Golden" 39M and my 1895. I removed the peep from the peep housing on the 1895 to turn it into more of a "ghost ring" It is much faster set up that way for close in moving targets like charging bear for example. Although I've never had to fire it at a charging bear. Friend's of mine and I have run a lot of different drills on "firing at a charging bear". Using milk jugs or cardboard boxes on fast zip lines from several different angles of approach. Its great training for that type of senerio. Minus the actual bear, adrenaline, chaos, and change of under shorts!


That is cool, I was thinking how to do the same thing. They are going to log the state land up to my back yard next year, then I could do something like that where the bullets go into the hillside behind the target.

Practice makes perfect. Someone doing the training that you do has a much better chance of hitting a target than the guy who talks **** at the bar.


----------



## turnkey4099

GrizG said:


> I kind of stopped reading the gun press in recent years. I've got no interest at all in things like ARs and plastic pistols. I've shot about every type of gun action there is from flintlock and percussion, to single shot falling, rolling, tilting and break action guns, bolt, lever, pump, semi-auto, sub-guns, machine guns, revolvers, semi-auto pistols, machine pistols... All good fun to shoot but I don't necessarily want to own them all! I kept up on Shooting Sportsmen for a long time as I appreciate fine shotguns... love the Purdey and H&H YouTube channels and wish they published more often. The only contemporary gun writer I sort of follow is John Marshall. He's a friend of mine and writes the Classic Guns column for Dillon. He's 82 or 83 now so it won't be too many years before we lose an encyclopedia of firearms knowledge. Currently my "arms reach" book shelf has books on long rifles... Shumway, Brown, Gusler. This as I've been regressing... for the past decade I've been doing a lot more of the things I enjoyed 35-55 years ago... long distance bicycle touring, made a bunch of sling shots, I recently got a Beeman P1 pellet pistol, and my Federalist Period, Lancaster style, flintlock long rifle.
> 
> Once Heller v. District of Columbia succeeded in SCOTUS I cut way back on my RKBAs activity... Don Kates had recruited me and I was heavily involved in that effort on the academic side... critiquing draft journal articles, writing articles, attending conferences, participating in sharing information and ideas with researchers around the US. It was all consuming! We knew in the years leading up to Heller that it would take 10-20 years of court cases post Heller to figure out just what regulation is acceptable... It's looking like 20 years+ may be most accurate given the aftermath of the SCOTUS case New York State Rifle & Pistol Association Inc. v. Bruen.
> 
> I'm also getting back into the 18th century technology I got to experience while working at Colonial Williamsburg's gun shop (worked with Brumfield, Laubach, Wagner, and Suiter... Gusler worked elsewhere at the foundation at that time). Also on my "arms reach" book shelf are books Chris Schwarz of Lost Art Press has been putting out... reprints of 18th to early 20th century books. I just got Moxon's 1703 book Mechanick Exercises. I know Chris from the days when I was heavily into fine wood working... we both presented at an annual woodworking show several different years. Early on I met him at the Lie-Nielson booth when Tom L-N was there... it was an amusing but serious discussion.
> 
> Speaking of old tech, I dragged out my froe recently and split a bunch of kindling... OMG... so much safer than using an axe or hatchet! This is my froe... recently reshaped on the grinder to improve performance. I also slapped some more boiled linseed oil on the handle. I love my barbaric froe mallet.
> View attachment 1032899



My favorites for kindling is a chunk of clear grain black locust and the hydraulic splitter. Can turn out a bucket full in short order and it is amazing how small one can split BL without it breaking.

Just curious: What wood is that mallet? I used to know what the preferred wood is but my age and memory don't agree.


----------



## svk

I have shared this story before too. There is a guy who hunts a few miles from us who used to go through boxes of ammo PER DAY while deer hunting. He shot at every running flag he saw. I've know of him for about 25 years and I think he shot one deer during that time. Fortunately he is too old to get very far from their shack now.

Not the sharpest tool in the shed either.


----------



## Sierra_rider

GrizG said:


> One time I had lunch with the chair of the criminal justice program at the college where I taught. He described the chiefs as politicians and the officers as trade unionists for which guns were a tool of the trade. Many if not most were not into guns per se. In the decades since I've seen nothing to contradict that assessment... I regularly attend meetings with chiefs and command staffs, mayors, town supervisors, etc. from throughout the county and am friends with a retired chief from my city. My friend and I have had numerous conversations and those conversations and the meetings further support the chair's assessment.


Not just the cops, but similar stuff here on the fire side(at least regarding the chiefs.) I work for a very large agency, with multiple levels of chiefs, ranging from field battalions all the way up to bigwig chiefs that haven't been on the line in 15+ years. 

The battalion chiefs still have contact with the operational/line staff on a daily basis, so they are relatable. However, once they promote past that level, it's said that they need to be able to drink the koolaid. Those higher-up chiefs play by a different set of rules than the rest of us. Policy and procedure don't mean as much and they just do do what they think they can get away with. It's not to say they're all bad people, a lot of them have the best intentions, but they gotta play the game.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> It's not to say they're all bad people, a lot of them have the best intentions, but they gotta play the game.


Much like politicians above the state representative level.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> My favorites for kindling is a chunk of clear grain black locust and the hydraulic splitter. Can turn out a bucket full in short order and it is amazing how small one can split BL without it breaking.
> 
> Just curious: What wood is that mallet? I used to know what the preferred wood is but my age and memory don't agree.


while i got lots of pine tree drop for kindling, my fav is cedar fence sections. split. camp axe preferred. i made some last nite the old fashion way for my evening fire in fireplace.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

all in all, went well....


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> I have shared this story before too. There is a guy who hunts a few miles from us who used to go through boxes of ammo PER DAY while deer hunting. He shot at every running flag he saw. I've know of him for about 25 years and I think he shot one deer during that time. Fortunately he is too old to get very far from their shack now.
> 
> Not the sharpest tool in the shed either.


That's the way my BIL use to be. He just slings slugs at any deer sees. He's hit deer in the rump, blew off one's nose among other places. Mostly small deer too just to fill his tag.
Now he's got one of those heavy rifled barrels that are accurate out to 100 yards with a scope. Scary for him because he hunts a small patch of woods with his two sons.


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> while i got lots of pine tree drop for kindling, my fav is cedar fence sections. split. camp axe preferred. i made some last nite the old fashion way for my evening fire in fireplace.
> View attachment 1032962


Sassafras.


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> while i got lots of pine tree drop for kindling, my fav is cedar fence sections. split. camp axe preferred. i made some last nite the old fashion way for my evening fire in fireplace.


Interesting!

We just gave away a bunch of old, dried out cedar fence boards on CL, after taking out an old fence at family member’s house. 

Assumed someone would want it for some craft use. Was happy not to haul it. But if no one took it, they probably would have made it to the firewood pile!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

svk said:


> I am speaking in hypothetical purposes only, it is not legal for big game in most places.


The only places here where buckshot is legal for deer is near Philly and Pittsburgh. My favorite load for groundhogs when they are in my sweetcorn and they start to run.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> That's the way my BIL use to be. He just slings slugs at any deer sees. He's hit deer in the rump, blew off one's nose among other places. Mostly small deer too just to fill his tag.
> Now he's got one of those heavy rifled barrels that are accurate out to 100 yards with a scope. Scary for him because he hunts a small patch of woods with his two sons.


Scary indeed!

I cannot imagine being in the woods anywhere near the guy I talk about. And he was part of a group that always had 15-30 hunters, many of them young!


----------



## GrizG

turnkey4099 said:


> My favorites for kindling is a chunk of clear grain black locust and the hydraulic splitter. Can turn out a bucket full in short order and it is amazing how small one can split BL without it breaking.
> 
> Just curious: What wood is that mallet? I used to know what the preferred wood is but my age and memory don't agree.


If I'm near my log splitter and have some clear oak handy I can do that... When I used the froe I was about 25 miles from home at the lake... If I need to break something down while there it's a splitting axe, hatchet or froe proposition.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> Scary indeed!
> 
> I cannot imagine being in the woods anywhere near the guy I talk about. And he was part of a group that always had 15-30 hunters, many of them young!


I hunted an area like that once... opening day guys had shot up a box of ammo by lunch time. I never went there again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I see some of the hunters locally...a lotta road hunters. They get pissed off when they see us out dirt bike riding...if anything, we get the deer up and moving. Besides, the deer around here are very accustomed to people and aren't really skittish.

I also find it funny, that they drive way up into the mountains to go hunting. All the locals know that you'll find all the deer near where people are living...they get plentiful food and water at 4k' feet, why are they going to go hang out in the granite at 7k'+?  Go into the timberlands across the street from my house and you'll probably find something shootable pretty quickly.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> Not long after I bought my rural property I had a permanent resident show up that I called friendly deer. I'm not sure why, but out of 150 acres and other wooded property around me she decided to spend most of her time next to my trailer and barn. I could stand right next to her but she didn't want to be touched. She wouldn't run away but instead walked a few feet and start grazing again. Every year she birthed her fawns in a thicket about 30' behind my barn. They were nervous seeing me but when mama didn't run they stayed put. When the fawns wanted feeding, they would hit her hard underneath with their heads. I didn't know this and was wondering what the hell they were doing the first time I saw it.
> 
> View attachment 1032597
> View attachment 1032598
> View attachment 1032599
> View attachment 1032603


I bet the previous owners fed them.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> On the subject of blizzak tires, I am not a fan. My experience with them (both the car and truck versions) is that they do fantastic on icy, plowed roads, and are absolutely garbage in snow more then a couple inches deep, or mud.
> 
> My favorite winter tire is the GoodYear duratrac. I have those on the suburban and that thing will go absolutely anywhere.
> 
> On my F350 it had blizzaks when I bought it, and not sure if I was gonna keep it, but needing tires I bought the cheapest I could find which was the BFG KO2. They seem a bit harder then then older version of that tire.
> 
> My 2wd Chevy 2500HD has cooper STT on the back and some soft snow tire on the front, made by Michelin


I had Blizzaks on a previous BMW 330XI and an Audi A4 Quattro. I could go anywhere with them as long as the snow was not up over the underbody. I have an uphill driveway and could drive out of it in 5 -6 inches of snow.


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> I put a new set of discoverer at3 Lt on my truck this year. Not the 4s version but they do have the snowflake. I love them for an all terrain and highway tire. Went up to load range e and they do hit harder in the bumps but I can put a truckload of sugar maple in while towing the trailer loaded and they don't bulge. And contrary to what I've read, I'm getting slightly better fuel mileage than before with the Wrangler AT in load range c.


I have a set of Cooper Discoverers on my Ram 2500 4x4. Those tires are awesome in the Winter. They are load range E also. I only run 50 psi in them unless I am going to load the bed up. They ride very well that way. With 80 psi it is like driving with a solid suspension and very bouncy.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> FWIW I know some guys used to use a balled up tire chain on the end of a rope and that supposedly worked pretty well too


You can break the chimney flue lining using chains if you smack them around too hard. I always burn a hot fire. Everytime I check my chimney it is fine. I have never cleaned it since 1978. My stove runs real hot at least once a day to burn it off.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> .338 Lapua Magnum


Great Cartridge IMOP! For big game, competition match PRC or Tactical PRC My only b***h is cost of ammo and availability! Unless you're strickly a hand loader, but now with primers and brass being harder to get and more expensive. Thats an issue too, so its just not for me. Yes .50 is spendy too, but its a NATO cartridge and hey, Its a .50!  Also, I'm not sure the Lapua is a nato cartridge yet but I think it is being pushed to become one. Although I may be wrong about that.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> My nephew, who just got into bow hunting, told my Brother (who hunts) that deer are attracted to HUMAN urine scent. That's what his "buddies" told him.


Stake out a deer scrape sometime and piss on his scrape. Or better yet make a scrape on the ground aside of a deer rub and piss on it. Go back in a few days and look at your scrap that is now 4 feet long and 2 - 3 inches deep. I tormented a 6 pointer this way pre archery season. That scrape ended up being a good 4 inches deep and over 6 feet long by opening day. I got him on the 2nd day. If you doubt me, go and try it to see for yourself that it works.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Stake out a deer scrape sometime and piss on his scrape. Or better yet make a scrape on the ground aside of a deer rub and piss on it. Go back in a few days and look at your scrap that is now 4 feet long and 2 - 3 inches deep. I tormented a 6 pointer this way pre archery season. That scrape ended up being a good 4 inches deep and over 6 feet long by opening day. I got him on the 2nd day. If you doubt me, go and try it to see for yourself that it works.


 Very interesting! I don't doubt it, but I believe I will try that and see for myself. I reckon there's only one way to find out!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> "Witch firearm should I use/buy"? And "witch caliber is the best for..."? IMOP, Is a never ending debate that will never be unanimously agreed on! Along with many other firearm and ballistics subjects. Fir one to be stubborn, hard headed, and one sided about it all. Is simply a fools game gentleman!
> 
> Shoot safe!


Any firearm is better than none.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> That's the way my BIL use to be. He just slings slugs at any deer sees. He's hit deer in the rump, blew off one's nose among other places. Mostly small deer too just to fill his tag.
> Now he's got one of those heavy rifled barrels that are accurate out to 100 yards with a scope. Scary for him because he hunts a small patch of woods with his two sons.


Hey, there is nothing wrong with taking out a deer with a head on nose shot if that is all you have to shoot at. Our woodlot is a hill across the street from our house. One morning after work I huffed it up the hill with my shotgun. I get up to the crest of the hill and stopped to catch my breath. A doe runs right up at me and stops behind a bunch of Maples 45 - 50 feet away from me. All I can see is her head. She looked around behind her and I raised my shotgun. When she looked back around I dropped her where she stood. I gutted that deer and dragged it off the hill and down the driveway. My wife came out wondering what was going on because our Lab mix was going crazy in the house. I told her I just shot a deer. She laughed and said you just went out hunting. I laughed and said that was my best day of hunting. It was quick and easy. I have yet to ever do it that quickly since. That was about 40 years ago.


----------



## JimR

Today I scrounged up a small rim 3/8 - 7 clutch sprocket for my 550XP. I had this in my box of spare parts from back in 2004 when I had my 262xp. On went the 20 inch bar and 3/8 full square toothed chisel chain. It was too cold and windy to be out there messing around swapping bars to see which chain cut faster. I cut this whole pile up with the 3/8 chain. This Ash was standing dead and super dry. Even with the oiler turned all the way up I clogged the bar up twice with chips shutting off the oil supply. I also did a mod job on the muffler today. The saw is loud and cuts just fine with that chain and bar combo. The last picture is the final one after opening up the exhaust. The spark arrestor screen was put back in. The first muffler picture is a new hole inside the muffler. I dremelled that one out. That lip before it had an edge that stuck up. I took that down also. The exhaust hole was round. I oval shaped it by 50% more. I was very happy with how the saw cut even with the 20 inch bar. The balance is about 1" down on the nose of the bar. A lightweight bar would fix that.The 3/8 bar setup is here to stay. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very interesting! I don't doubt it, but I believe I will try that and see for myself. I reckon there's only one way to find out!


One thing I did everytime the deer made the scrape bigger was to dig it out a little more and piss on it again. I did this every other day for 2 weeks prior to opening day of archery.


----------



## MustangMike

If you are rating a big game cartridge based on both popularity and effectiveness, the 30-06 becomes very hard to beat, and hand loaded it is even more effective.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> If you are rating a big game cartridge based on both popularity and effectiveness, the 30-06 becomes very hard to beat, and hand loaded it is even more effective.


I believe that is the most used big game cartridge.


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> One thing I did everytime the deer made the scrape bigger was to dig it out a little more and piss on it again. I did this every other day for 2 weeks prior to opening day of archery.


One of my very good friends has done this during bow season in NY.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> One of my very good friends has done this during bow season in NY.


I had to give up archery due to a shoulder surgery. I have had my left shoulder fixed 4 times since 1993. The last time was 2013. My surgeon said the next time will be a replacement. I am being somewhat careful with it.


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> I believe that is the most used big game cartridge.


I currently have 3 guns chambered for them, two bolt actions and a lever action.

My grandson and I will each have one of the scoped bolt actions on opening day (Sat). One of them will be converted to 338-06 when my barrel comes in.

It is not nearly as popular as the 30-06, but I believe it will be very effective.

I also love my 348 Winchester, but with the stupid NYS 3 point rule (in effect up at my property in the Catskills) it precludes me from using any gun with open sights.

I know that no round is impervious to brush, but a 200 grain 348 bullet will do a lot better than a 130 grain 270 bullet. The lighter / faster bullets will generally deflect significantly more than the slower heavier bullets.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> a lotta road hunters. They get pissed off when they see us out dirt bike riding.



I’ve encountered some hunters that think no one else should be in the forest during deer season, that they have exclusive use. That’s total nonsense. I told one it’s firewood cutting season, hiking season, backpacking season, fishing season, picnic season, camping season, Sunday drive season, and kite flying season. He asked me “what are you doing up here if you’re not hunting” about fifty times, I got tired of answering the question. keep in mind our deer season starts in August and goes until the end of October. That same guy told me he’d be hunting an old overgrown road the next morning, the same road I was hiking on. The next morning he wasn't parked in the area of that road, and I saw him 3,000 ft lower standing on the side with a big group of hunters. I could have asked him the same question. He didn’t hunt, he drank a lot of beer though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> I also find it funny, that they drive way up into the mountains to go hunting. All the locals know that you'll find all the deer near where people are living...they get plentiful food and water at 4k' feet, why are they going to go hang out in the granite at 7k'+?



I know hunters that hunt high elevation, and some that go lower elevation. I don’t know their reasons.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Young guys believe everything. My friends brother (I think he’s maybe 22-23) knows a lot of facts about guns but doesn’t know **** about real life application. I can’t even listen to him anymore lol. He works in the gun department of the hardware store and when I hear him drolling on back there I just walk away.
> 
> Told me I should ditch my .338 federal hog gun cause a .223 chambered AR is better because you’ve got 30 shots. Ok pal. Pretty hard to kill a hog any more dead than a 225 grain Nosler partition to the head. Lol.


I don't know about better, but when loded with harnady v-max they are quite effective on feral hog. I have a former co-worker that went full time in a local harvest crew. He gets down around Texas quite a bit. The one farmer basically allows them free range to kill as many off as they can. He took a bolt action down his first year. After that it was an AR in .223 wylde. I loaned him my 458 socom upper. He raved about it, but didn't like the cost of ammo and doesnt hand load, so he switched back to his upper and has been using it ever since. Before the AR craze it was pretty normal to hunt quite a bit of different game with a .223. My old man has shot many deer with his single shot .223 in his youth. Shot placement mattered a lot more but it is quite effective on soft targets with the proper ammunition. 

While I don't think many of the new calibers are better then the old, we have to remember we have much better better hunting bullet selection then we did even 10 years ago, which could make a longer range kill ethical. (Whatever that magical yardage is for you.) Even at closer ranges (well say inside of 300 yards) the newer bullets fly better and dump more of their energy into the target then many of the older bullet choices did.


MustangMike said:


> If you are rating a big game cartridge based on both popularity and effectiveness, the 30-06 becomes very hard to beat, and hand loaded it is even more effective.


I was waiting for someone to say this lol. My old man has this long rant about the 30-06 being the best cartridge in the world. One of the old guys you mentioned wrote this very long winded article (pretty sure my old man still has it somewhere.) About how amazing it is. Kinda like a Swiss army knife. Good at a lot but great at a few. Really the same could be said for many rifle rounds imo.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> If you are rating a big game cartridge based on both popularity and effectiveness, the 30-06 becomes very hard to beat, and hand loaded it is even more effective.





JimR said:


> I believe that is the most used big game cartridge.


Most definitely considered the most versatile hunting cartridge in North America by not just the a average North American hunter but by many many famous late and STIHL living hunting and rifleman authorities on the subject. Never heard anyone say otherwise, or that the 30-06 is an over rated cartridge! It's definitely one of my favorites of all time! I know of seven or eight different households just here in my small community that have at least one 06 in the gun locker. Some houses have more than one. Including me!  

Shoot safe gentleman!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely considered the most versatile hunting cartridge in North America by not just the a average North American hunter but by many many famous late and STIHL living hunting and rifleman authorities on the subject. Never heard anyone say otherwise, or that the 30-06 is an over rated cartridge! It's definitely one of my favorites of all time! I know of seven or eight different households just here in my small community that have at least one 06 in the gun locker. Some houses have more than one. Including me!
> 
> Shoot safe gentleman!


Me too but all military.


----------



## GrizG

JimR said:


> Stake out a deer scrape sometime and piss on his scrape. Or better yet make a scrape on the ground aside of a deer rub and piss on it. Go back in a few days and look at your scrap that is now 4 feet long and 2 - 3 inches deep. I tormented a 6 pointer this way pre archery season. That scrape ended up being a good 4 inches deep and over 6 feet long by opening day. I got him on the 2nd day. If you doubt me, go and try it to see for yourself that it works.


This reminds me of a season when I found a scrape on a trail. I covered it with some leaves so when I came back through that area I could see if it had been revisited. Sure enough it had... all the leaves were moved and there were fresh marks in the soil. I covered it up again... Then I took up a stand in some hemlocks on a little hill over looking the trail. A while later I watched a hunter moving through the woods. He stopped at the scrape... then he proceeded to knock all the leaves off it with his foot and kept going.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Haywire said:


> Hunting season is also the best cuttin and dirtbike riding season. They just need to deal.
> 
> Hunting season is also the best cuttin and dirtbike riding season. They just need to deal. Like the idiots who hunt turkey right off the side of singletrack trails. Roost 'em on the way by.


I actually got held at gun-point by a jackass turkey hunter. Neither one of us was technically supposed to be there...he wanted to call the sheriff on me for trespassing...he gave up when I told him my GoPro was recording and he'd get charged with with brandishing a firearm as well as trespassing. 

It's private timberland and the company really doesn't give a hoot about dirtbikers as long as you don't cause any trouble or create drama. The kicker was that he was hunting off a singletrack that I cut...I ended up finding his truck out there and may or may not have pulled a valve stem...  Enjoy your walk #[email protected]%head.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Me too but all military.


Yes! The roll played by the 30-06 in US military history is another solid testament to the iconic cartridge! IMOP, It is simply one of the very best cartridges ever developed. Everything about it. Manufacturing costs, ammo availability, ownership popularity, low recoil energy, accuracy, hunting capabilities, the wide rage of different factory loads, hand load capabilities,.....How much time you got? I could go on and on!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My splitter has some old tires in rough shape that won't hold air fir very long. So I will not been using it that much until I get the new rims and tires on it. 

These are the tools I've been using for the last couple of weeks to split my scrounge. I break the rounds down into quarters out in the woods. Then load'em and haul'em.


Remember this snag?


My neighbor didn't haul it all out of the woods. He's retired, starts sip'n early and naps a lot. Shortly after I got home from camp. I asked him if he got all this snag out of the woods. He told me "no, I haven't had the time"  But I know he's just to proud to say his saw isn't big enough and he's to crippled up to do the work by himself. So I'll be scrounging the rest of it up for him as I can these next couple weeks. 



I scrounged up this four round load fir him late this afternoon. 



Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## GrizG

As a stop gap measure you could try putting Slime tire sealer in the tires. If you put enough in, inflate the tires and flip them around for a while so all surfaces inside are covered, they will seal well in my experience: l stop gapped the cracked tires on my father’s zero turn three seasons ago and they are still holding air.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> As a stop gap measure you could try putting Slime tire sealer in the tires. If you put enough in, inflate the tires and flip them around for a while so all surfaces inside are covered, they will seal well in my experience: l stop gapped the cracked tires on my father’s zero turn three seasons ago and they are still holding air.


That actually crossed my mind and I'll probably end up doing just that to get me by until I mount the new rims and rubber. Thanks fir the reminder!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> My splitter has some old tires in rough shape that won't hold air fir very long. So I will not been using it that much until I get the new rims and tires on it.
> 
> These are the tools I've been using for the last couple of weeks to split my scrounge. I break the rounds down into quarters out in the woods. Then load'em and haul'em.View attachment 1033039
> 
> 
> Remember this snag? My neighbor didn't haul it all out of the woods. He's retired, starts sip'n early and naps a lot. Shortly after I got home from camp. I asked him if he got all this snag out of the woods. He told me "no, I haven't had theView attachment 1033037
> time"  But I know he's just to proud to say his saw isn't big enough and he's to crippled up to do the work by himself. So I'll be scrounging the rest of it up for him as I can these next couple weeks. View attachment 1033037
> View attachment 1033043
> View attachment 1033045
> 
> I scrounged up this four round load fir him late this afternoon.
> View attachment 1033047
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



Yeah, until I finish building my splitter, that's the way I'm splitting wood. I quartered some of my rounds earlier today, just to make them easier to split...also to run a tank through the 500i hybrid saw I just built.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, until I finish building my splitter, that's the way I'm splitting wood. I quartered some of my rounds earlier today, just to make them easier to split...also to run a tank through the 500i hybrid saw I just built.



Why do you call it, or should I ask what makes it a hybrid? Im not familiar with hybrid saws.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why do you call it, or should I ask what makes it a hybrid? Im not familiar with hybrid saws.



It's a 500i with a 660 piston...I'm not the first to do it, but only a few people have, so I was kinda figuring it out as I went. Not a straightforward swap at all, lotsa of machining, turning, and grinding on the piston and cases. However a few different benefits...a significantly lighter piston than stock. The main benefit is it opens up some opportunities for machining and porting of the cylinder that you can't do with a stock 500i piston. The final result is a saw that runs significantly stronger than stock.

I'm thinking I left some room for improvement on this one, but now I'm thinking I need to extract some more power out of my already ported 066 if I'm ever going to use the big saw again lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It's a 500i with a 660 piston...I'm not the first to do it, but only a few people have, so I was kinda figuring it out as I went. Not a straightforward swap at all, lotsa of machining, turning, and grinding on the piston and cases. However a few different benefits...a significantly lighter piston than stock. The main benefit is it opens up some opportunities for machining and porting of the cylinder that you can't do with a stock 500i piston. The final result is a saw that runs significantly stronger than stock.
> 
> I'm thinking I left some room for improvement on this one, but now I'm thinking I need to extract some more power out of my already ported 066 if I'm ever going to use the big saw again lol.


Do you have a ported 661? If so, how does your 500 compare? If not, hows it compare to the ported 66?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you have a ported 661? If so, how does your 500 compare? If not, hows it compare to the ported 66?


No ported 661. It's been a minute since I ran a 661...even then, it was a brand new stock saw that was having gremlins. Compared to the ported 66? I think the only place my 66 has the hybrid 500i is _maybe_ in stall resistance. You can see in the vid that it still has a tendency to grab, but that was noodling oak with one of my softwood chains. I need to take it out seriously cutting, but I think this hybrid saw is going to be a killer when it comes to a falling saw.

I need to run both saws back to back now...I don't run the 066 enough to really have a good feel for it. I did run the hybrid saw against my ported 76cc BB 044 build. This saw absolutely dominates the BB 044 on torque. The 044 has similar chain speed when you can keep it spun up, but it's really easy to dog down compared to this 500i.

Now the question is what do I call this saw? The Franken500i? The 566i? Just the 500i hybrid? Deep questions I need to figure out.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> No ported 661. It's been a minute since I ran a 661...even then, it was a brand new stock saw that was having gremlins. Compared to the ported 66? I think the only place my 66 has the hybrid 500i is _maybe_ in stall resistance. You can see in the vid that it still has a tendency to grab, but that was noodling oak with one of my softwood chains. I need to take it out seriously cutting, but I think this hybrid saw is going to be a killer when it comes to a falling saw.
> 
> I need to run both saws back to back now...I don't run the 066 enough to really have a good feel for it. I did run the hybrid saw against my ported 76cc BB 044 build. This saw absolutely dominates the BB 044 on torque. The 044 has similar chain speed when you can keep it spun up, but it's really easy to dog down compared to this 500i.
> 
> Now the question is what do I call this saw? The Franken500i? The 566i? Just the 500i hybrid? Deep questions I need to figure out.


Sure wood like to get my hands on a hopped 500 and compare it to my hopped 661. Either of my 661's walk all over my 660, but the 660 is pretty much stalk. I cut with a guy that has a couple 500's at his home down south. Up here he was running a 661 and a 585 He told me a stock 500 didn't have the low end power and torque a stock 661 has. IMOP, other than a good chain. Low end torque is a must in the bigger wood. Especially when the tip is burried and pulling!


----------



## Billhook

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm just running all-terrains on both of my pickups. My Dodge diesel doesn't see that many miles, so I have a little more agro tires on it(Cooper stt pro.) It helps it in most situations and I'd be worried that it would chew through a set of dedicated snow tire. The diesels seem to chew through rear tires, especially the manuals...I'm not doing smoky burnouts, but I guess the torque is hard on the drive tires. That truck sucks in the snow, even in 4wd.)
> 
> The Tacoma is my daily driver and really does well in the snow regardless of what tires I have on there...the small/midsize pickups are much better in that regard. I'm running the Cooper Discoverer AT3s on it...they clean out well in deep snow. They just don't wear as well as the crappy stock Goodyears...those would howl hard around corners, but take forever to wear out.
> 
> My only complaint about the Taco, is you have to be in low range to use the locker. I understand that they are worried about some idiot ripping around with the locker engaged and spinning it sideways...I've had a few vehicles that were auto locked or spooled/lincoln-locked, and they took a light touch with the throttle in snow...but really useful on hills and deep snow. My old k20 has a Detroit in the back and a posi in the front...talk about an interesting truck to drive in the snow. It would kill it in the snow, just "odd" going around corners.


What happened to Global Warming?!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sure wood like to get my hands on a hopped 500 and compare it to my hopped 661. Either of my 661's walk all over my 660, but the 660 is pretty much stalk. I cut with a guy that has a couple 500's at his home down south. Up here he was running a 661 and a 585 He told me a stock 500 didn't have the low end power and torque a stock 661 has. IMOP, other than a good chain. Low end torque is a must in the bigger wood. Especially when the tip is burried and pulling!



Yeah, I'd like to compare this saw back to back with a 661. This saw feels like a peppier 90ish cc saw rather than only being 80cc. It pulls really well for its size, yet is very responsive. I suspect that I can even pick up more low end with this build...I might take it apart again and do a little more machine work.

The 500s seem to be all over the board stock. The stock piston looks like Stevie Wonder machined the skirt with a sawzall. The stock piston didn't really look machined on the skirt...you could see that it was ground to a shape roughly resembling the floor of the intake...I reiterate "roughly." I heard about it, but didn't believe it until I pulled my saw apart...most of the modern Stihls have really nice looking pistons, so I was a bit surprised. 

It probably explains why some people have different opinions of the 500i. Some guys have had stock saws that were peaky and lacked torque. Mine, despite the Stevie Wonder piston, has always seemed to be a good runner. I just didn't totally consider it a replacement for a 90cc saw until now.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! The roll played by the 30-06 in US military history is another solid testament to the iconic cartridge! IMOP, It is simply one of the very best cartridges ever developed. Everything about it. Manufacturing costs, ammo availability, ownership popularity, low recoil energy, accuracy, hunting capabilities, the wide rage of different factory loads, hand load capabilities,.....How much time you got? I could go on and on!


Fun story about the 30/06.

When I was about 5 or 6 we went back east to take care of my grandfather who was a ww2 vet. He passed away in 2003, and I don't remember much about him as never got to spend much time with him, but I do remember him talking about carrying a BAR in the service in germany. That man HATED germans. He would have a heart attack and die a second time if he knew my wife was of German decent. I remember while we were there he had a old german helmet that hung on a fence post at the back of his property, and first thing he would do every morning was grab is 1903 Springfield, walk out on the porch, yell some profanity about germans, shoot the helmet, and then go about his day.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> It's a 500i with a 660 piston...I'm not the first to do it, but only a few people have, so I was kinda figuring it out as I went. Not a straightforward swap at all, lotsa of machining, turning, and grinding on the piston and cases. However a few different benefits...a significantly lighter piston than stock. The main benefit is it opens up some opportunities for machining and porting of the cylinder that you can't do with a stock 500i piston. The final result is a saw that runs significantly stronger than stock.
> 
> I'm thinking I left some room for improvement on this one, but now I'm thinking I need to extract some more power out of my already ported 066 if I'm ever going to use the big saw again lol.


Post a video of saw cutting.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sure wood like to get my hands on a hopped 500 and compare it to my hopped 661. Either of my 661's walk all over my 660, but the 660 is pretty much stalk. I cut with a guy that has a couple 500's at his home down south. Up here he was running a 661 and a 585 He told me a stock 500 didn't have the low end power and torque a stock 661 has. IMOP, other than a good chain. Low end torque is a must in the bigger wood. Especially when the tip is burried and pulling!


Hard to run stock saws , after running ported ones , its like why haven’t I’ve been doing this all along . lol


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I'd like to compare this saw back to back with a 661. This saw feels like a peppier 90ish cc saw rather than only being 80cc. It pulls really well for its size, yet is very responsive. I suspect that I can even pick up more low end with this build...I might take it apart again and do a little more machine work.
> 
> The 500s seem to be all over the board stock. The stock piston looks like Stevie Wonder machined the skirt with a sawzall. The stock piston didn't really look machined on the skirt...you could see that it was ground to a shape roughly resembling the floor of the intake...I reiterate "roughly." I heard about it, but didn't believe it until I pulled my saw apart...most of the modern Stihls have really nice looking pistons, so I was a bit surprised.
> 
> It probably explains why some people have different opinions of the 500i. Some guys have had stock saws that were peaky and lacked torque. Mine, despite the Stevie Wonder piston, has always seemed to be a good runner. I just didn't totally consider it a replacement for a 90cc saw until now.


You ever use Wisco pistons ?


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> You ever use Wisco pistons ?


Wiseco


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> You ever use Wisco pistons ?


Dose Wiseco machine pistons fir saws? I know they do fir dirt bikes. Im not a Wiseco piston fan. They're MX pistons are really light to shave weight fir MX racing. They don't last as long as other after market pistons like Vetex or as long as OEM from what I understand. However, I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Hunting season is also the best cuttin and dirtbike riding season. They just need to deal. Like the idiots who hunt turkey right off the side of singletrack trails. Roost 'em on the way by.





Sierra_rider said:


> I actually got held at gun-point by a jackass turkey hunter. Neither one of us was technically supposed to be there...he wanted to call the sheriff on me for trespassing...he gave up when I told him my GoPro was recording and he'd get charged with with brandishing a firearm as well as trespassing.
> 
> It's private timberland and the company really doesn't give a hoot about dirtbikers as long as you don't cause any trouble or create drama. The kicker was that he was hunting off a singletrack that I cut...I ended up finding his truck out there and may or may not have pulled a valve stem...  Enjoy your walk #[email protected]%head.


I love to ride off-road almost as much as I love to hunt. That's why there is no off-roading or off road trials in the remote wilderness areas I hunt. Unless you consider game trails single track!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Dose Wiseco machine pistons fir saws? I know they do fir dirt bikes. Im not a Wiseco piston fan. They're MX pistons are really light to shave weight fir MX racing. They don't last as long as other after market pistons like Vetex or as long as OEM from what I understand. However, I may be wrong about that.


Yea they make them for chainsaws . https://www.chainsawcc.com/collections/pistons


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea they make them for chainsaws . https://www.chainsawcc.com/collections/pistons


Hard to beat the quality of a forged piston like Wiseco


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> I had to give up archery due to a shoulder surgery. I have had my left shoulder fixed 4 times since 1993. The last time was 2013. My surgeon said the next time will be a replacement. I am being somewhat careful with it.


Are crossbows legal?


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> As a stop gap measure you could try putting Slime tire sealer in the tires. If you put enough in, inflate the tires and flip them around for a while so all surfaces inside are covered, they will seal well in my experience: l stop gapped the cracked tires on my father’s zero turn three seasons ago and they are still holding air.


There are better stuff out there then slime, that won't rot the rim out, but as a stop gap for short term use it does work pretty well. That diesel hustler mower I got off my old man and fixed up last winter was chalk full of slime. The tires were so shot I was amazed anyone of them held air. What a mess when I went to change them. I had to replace the main drive wheels, they were rotten from the inside.


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> I bet the previous owners fed them.


Could be, or maybe unintentionally. This was hunting property for the owner and a bunch of his friends. There are 6 wooden stands scattered around up in the trees, one of them is enclosed with a door and windows.


----------



## 501Maico

svk said:


> FWIW I know some guys used to use a balled up tire chain on the end of a rope and that supposedly worked pretty well too


That's how the fire service deals with chimney fires except no rope. We carry a chain on our truck but not many people around here burn anymore.


----------



## 501Maico

Still around? Sticker from the 70's.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> Could be, or maybe unintentionally. This was hunting property for the owner and a bunch of his friends. There are 6 wooden stands scattered around up in the trees, one of them is enclosed with a door and windows.


Friends of ours use to live near a lake. The houses were spread apart by a few hundred yards. The wife started feeding a deer one day. Within a very short period of time they had 6 - 7 deer there every morning looking for a handout. They use to laugh how a couple of them would come up on the farmers porch and stare in the windows. Last year we had a doe at our bird feeders several times.


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Are crossbows legal?


I honestly don't know. If so I would probably need a doctors handicap letter to do that. I'm not handicapped and don't consider myself to be. I just quit archery because I couldn't pull my bow string back.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> I know hunters that hunt high elevation, and some that go lower elevation. I don’t know their reasons.


As the day gets warmer the air rises along with the scent of humans. Deer can see and smell a lot better up on hillsides than they can down in a valley. I've spooked deer many times up on our hill during hunting season. I have never spooked them on the low sides of it. If I am on my tractor they don't even move up there. They will just stand there watching me go by. Another area I use to hunt that has some good sized hills was the same way. Anytime somebody in there pushed a deer out down low they always headed up the hills.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

GrizG said:


> As a stop gap measure you could try putting Slime tire sealer in the tires. If you put enough in, inflate the tires and flip them around for a while so all surfaces inside are covered, they will seal well in my experience: l stop gapped the cracked tires on my father’s zero turn three seasons ago and they are still holding air.


 Something much better than slime is Tire Ject.

In time Slime is hard on the rims, Tire Ject isn't and works much better at sealing long term.

SR


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> My splitter has some old tires in rough shape that won't hold air fir very long. So I will not been using it that much until I get the new rims and tires on it.
> 
> These are the tools I've been using for the last couple of weeks to split my scrounge. I break the rounds down into quarters out in the woods. Then load'em and haul'em.View attachment 1033039
> 
> 
> Remember this snag?View attachment 1033037
> 
> 
> My neighbor didn't haul it all out of the woods. He's retired, starts sip'n early and naps a lot. Shortly after I got home from camp. I asked him if he got all this snag out of the woods. He told me "no, I haven't had the time"  But I know he's just to proud to say his saw isn't big enough and he's to crippled up to do the work by himself. So I'll be scrounging the rest of it up for him as I can these next couple weeks. View attachment 1033043
> View attachment 1033045
> 
> 
> I scrounged up this four round load fir him late this afternoon.
> View attachment 1033047
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Good for you being a nice neighbor. I use to help my father in law all the time with wood harvesting when he was alive. I use to enjoy splitting wood that way when I was young. Wrenching on trucks all day and splitting wood was taking its toll on my body. Hence the reason for building my first tractor 3pth wood splitter.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Heading to the cabin for a couple cold days. I'm wondering how many pages I will have to read when I return. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with taking out a deer with a head on nose shot if that is all you have to shoot at. Our woodlot is a hill across the street from our house. One morning after work I huffed it up the hill with my shotgun. I get up to the crest of the hill and stopped to catch my breath. A doe runs right up at me and stops behind a bunch of Maples 45 - 50 feet away from me. All I can see is her head. She looked around behind her and I raised my shotgun. When she looked back around I dropped her where she stood. I gutted that deer and dragged it off the hill and down the driveway. My wife came out wondering what was going on because our Lab mix was going crazy in the house. I told her I just shot a deer. She laughed and said you just went out hunting. I laughed and said that was my best day of hunting. It was quick and easy. I have yet to ever do it that quickly since. That was about 40 years ago.


I took this one two years ago . I was sitting at my kitchen table having a warm beverage ,saw three doe and this guy behind the wood pile grabbed the gun off the deck walked about 200 ft and took the shot . First day rifle hunting and in twenty minutes I was done


----------



## sean donato

I only ever had one "easy" hunt. Was actually only about 3 years ago. I was at happy land, in the brush pile stand. The morning was deadsville. Saw deer but nothing legal or smaller then I like to shoot. My dad called and said to come across the field and climb in the ladder stand on the other side, they were going to come out from the back. I got about 3 rungs up the ladder and saw a nice buck running hard right for me. Grabbed the Tikka from off my back and shot it through the ladder. Just a scrubby 5 point. Nice bodied deer. He must have been a fighter his rack was pretty busted up. Walked back and grabbed the truck, came back and my dad's buddy had gutted it in the mean time. I aimed for the center of its chest, blew its heart and one lung out. Greg was pretty mad that I destroyed the heart, he's real good at cooking them up. Bet I'll never have it that easy again.


----------



## MustangMike

In 2019 I only went out twice. With the Crossbow I got a 7 pt buck, with the Rifle (30-06) I got a 8 pt buck.

I'm sure it will never happen again, and I'm kicking myself for missing that nice buck with the Crossbow this year my first real time out.

My Crossbow season is over for this year, and I'm leaving today to go to the cabin for opening day tomorrow.

I just hope my "blown" opportunity will not be the only one I get this year, but sometimes it goes like that!


----------



## sean donato

Heck I'm just hoping to get out this year. Work schedule keeps changing to the point I can't really plan anything. Next year when the new guys get to do shift work I should be OK.


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> Friends of ours use to live near a lake. The houses were spread apart by a few hundred yards. The wife started feeding a deer one day. Within a very short period of time they had 6 - 7 deer there every morning looking for a handout. They use to laugh how a couple of them would come up on the farmers porch and stare in the windows. Last year we had a doe at our bird feeders several times.


I tried giving her an apple once, touched her nose with it, not interested at all. Her attitude was, you do your thing and I'll do mine.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with taking out a deer with a head on nose shot if that is all you have to shoot at. Our woodlot is a hill across the street from our house. One morning after work I huffed it up the hill with my shotgun. I get up to the crest of the hill and stopped to catch my breath. A doe runs right up at me and stops behind a bunch of Maples 45 - 50 feet away from me. All I can see is her head. She looked around behind her and I raised my shotgun. When she looked back around I dropped her where she stood. I gutted that deer and dragged it off the hill and down the driveway. My wife came out wondering what was going on because our Lab mix was going crazy in the house. I told her I just shot a deer. She laughed and said you just went out hunting. I laughed and said that was my best day of hunting. It was quick and easy. I have yet to ever do it that quickly since. That was about 40 years ago.


Let me clarify a bit. My BIL never picks up a gun until opening day. He get's buck fever real bad and slings lead at anything he sees. This is a small woodlot on flat Illinois ground. He's even shot at running deer. No attempt at waiting for the ethical quick kill shots.
This is opening day in IL, it's below freezing all day and a wind chill in the teens. They won't be out of the camper hunting long today.


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> That actually crossed my mind and I'll probably end up doing just that to get me by until I mount the new rims and rubber. Thanks fir the reminder!


I found Slime at Tractor Supply for a very good price... no other stores in my area had it period and it was actually priced a little less than Amazon was asking (though their prices are not the same for everyone or every day!).


----------



## djg james

old CB said:


> And here's how things are shaping up at the woodshed. Everything inside the shed and under the tarp is ready to burn this season. The uncovered stuff is the beginning of next year's supply. EAB is a *****, but it's sure been good for my woodpile. It's the majority of what I've been hauling lately, along with a lot of honey locust. Elm haul is down this season, which does not hurt my feelings a bit. Elm is good enough but not my favorite fuel. I even have some oak (burr oak)View attachment 1032394
> in the mix which normally is hard to come by hereabout.
> 
> I'm scrambling to accumulate as much as possible, as I get a new right knee on Friday. Then my scrounging will be put on hold during the season when I normally am hard at it.
> 
> BTW, that's a treated canvas tarp from Chicago Canvas--12 or 16' by 24' if I remember right. It's now about 8 or 9 yrs old and has lots of life left. Patched where a bear tore a hole or pack rat chewed. I'll never have another vinyl tarp--that useless crap lasts maybe a season or two and goes to hell fast. The canvas, though it costs more at the outset, will outlast several vinyl tarp lives, and does not litter my yard with strips of nastiness.
> View attachment 1032392


My neighbor messes with old tractors and engines. He's since built a shed and had no need for his tarps and sold a couple to me. The one I really like is a semi trailer tarp. Has tie down D-rings and is heavy duty. I use it to cover my main wood pile.


The other one I bought is a real heavy canvas tarp. Heavier than the other. I can't move it myself is so big. Neighbor said to just cut it up into usable portions but I can't bring myself to do it. Also I was wondering about how well it would hold up outside in the weather.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> There are better stuff out there then slime, that won't rot the rim out, but as a stop gap for short term use it does work pretty well. That diesel hustler mower I got off my old man and fixed up last winter was chalk full of slime. The tires were so shot I was amazed anyone of them held air. What a mess when I went to change them. I had to replace the main drive wheels, they were rotten from the inside.


The rims on my splitter are already rotten. They are actually the second set on the splitter. The first set rotted out about a year ago and the second set were pretty much done when I got them from a neighbor that replaced his old splitter with new. I just need to order some better quality wheels. I don't know why both sets of wheels were so cheaply made, because the splitter it self is STIHL in great shape! Plus it's ten years old and shared between two other neighbors and I.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> There are better stuff out there then slime, that won't rot the rim out, but as a stop gap for short term use it does work pretty well. That diesel hustler mower I got off my old man and fixed up last winter was chalk full of slime. The tires were so shot I was amazed anyone of them held air. What a mess when I went to change them. I had to replace the main drive wheels, they were rotten from the inside.


Decades ago I used something else in tires... I have no recollection of what it was but it was a similar product in the tubeless tire sealer category. When it came time to change the tubeless tires I cut a hole in the sidewall and dumped out as much of the liquid as I could and hosed it out before dismounting the tires with hand tools. That made things a lot less slippery to handle.

Slime is water soluble and contains rust and corrosion inhibitors so I don't worry about it, itself, hurting the rims. I had more problems with tube tires that apparently had moisture between the tube, tire and rim... I recall wire brushing rust off the "inside" of rims and also having several rim failures on outdoor power equipment and utility trailers when I was a kid... 





5 Tire Sealant Myths Busted


Think you know everything there is to know about tire sealants? Maybe not. Read below as we bust some of the common myths floating around about tire sealants!




slime.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> I took this one two years ago . I was sitting at my kitchen table having a warm beverage ,saw three doe and this guy behind the wood pile grabbed the gun off the deck walked about 200 ft and took the shot . First day rifle hunting and in twenty minutes I was done View attachment 1033091
> View attachment 1033092


Good young eater!


----------



## SS396driver

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good young eater!


This guy was here last year during bow season . I don’t bow hunt as soon as crossbow started he was nowhere to be found . Figured someone got him but I saw him after the season ended . And again this fall . If it had been two days later this would have been the perfect shot with the crossbow . Again sitting at my kitchen table 
View attachment IMG_2695.MOV


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I've been looking at a lot of different commercial splitters with conveyors and also skid steers with possessor implements. I haven't really looked into a tractor implement that splits wood. From what I understand. There is not enough oil volume in tractor hydraulics to support a good commercial splitter, but I'm not sure. I can fall and buck firewood like a mad man! The heavier log lifting/skidding equipment like tractors and skid steers. Along with firewood processing implements. Is all new to me!


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> I took this one two years ago . I was sitting at my kitchen table having a warm beverage ,saw three doe and this guy behind the wood pile grabbed the gun off the deck walked about 200 ft and took the shot . First day rifle hunting and in twenty minutes I was done View attachment 1033091
> View attachment 1033092


My easiest hunt was the time I was slipping into the woods on my way to my ground stand. I was maybe 75 yards from the road and was scanning ahead as I still hunted my way in. Low and behold I found a buck bedded down close by. It didn't have much of a rack but I decided if it gave me a shot I'd shoot it with my 3" S&W .44 magnum rather than my circa 1964 Ruger .44 carbine. I got the Smith out of the holster and made a bleating noise that got the buck on it's feet... I shot it directly in the front of the chest. When I butchered the deer I found the bullet all the way in the back end of the hindquarter... some 3+ feet of penetration. I doubt it was more than 10 minutes between parking my vehicle and having the buck down... That included the time to get my gear out and still hunt to the spot where I shot the buck. I'm not sure anymore but that also might have been the year my oldest son was born... his birthdate was written on all the packages of meat in the freezer. Didn't let a little thing like a due baby get in the way.


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> I honestly don't know. If so I would probably need a doctors handicap letter to do that. I'm not handicapped and don't consider myself to be. I just quit archery because I couldn't pull my bow string back.


I was ready to give up Archery when 8 fell and messed up my shoulder. Crossbows became legal here almost 7 years ago. I wasn't a fan of them till I shot my buddies. I've gotten 2 buck with it. I don't consider myself handicapped 'cause I can stihl lift 12 oz with either hand.


----------



## GrizG

Haywire said:


> Some of the best riding is on game trails. Let them pick the route.


I've ridden bicycles right up on big bucks quite a number of times... both in the woods and on the road. I've seen 4 bears from the seat of a bicycle as well as elk, coyotes, fox, bobcat, etc. Coming in quiet and relatively quick has it's advantages!.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Some of the best riding is on game trails. Let them pick the route.


Im good on that where I hunt. Its a national wildlife refuge that I have to skiff or seaplane into that supports the best Sitka Blacktail hunting in the world. No motorized vehicles allowed on land. I'd like to see it stay that way. 

These are just a few of my top ten trophy Blacktial. 




Compared to Whitetail and Mule deer, they aren't that big, but they aren't Whitetail or Mule deer. Fir Sitka Blacktial. These are very exceptional bucks. If motorized vehicles were allowed in the area I harvested these animals. Every beer drinking lazy fat a** on a fourwheeler would be in there every weekend during hunting season running deer down on quads fir a shot at one. Then take it home and brag about it as if it was "Fair Chase" 

Besides, I have miles and miles and miles if single track right out my garage door. That I've been cutting, breaking, and ridding fir thirty years! 

And don't get me wrong. I have nothing against drinking beer!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> I've ridden bicycles right up on big bucks quite a number of times... both in the woods and on the road. I've seen 4 bears from the seat of a bicycle as well as elk, coyotes, fox, bobcat, etc. Coming in quiet and relatively quick has it's advantages!.


Most definitely! I as well.


----------



## farmer steve

My easiest buck was a couple of years ago. I headed to the stand and halfway there realized I forgot my binoculars. Turned around and came back and got them. By this time it was 7:30. 50 yards to the stand and a little spike buck stepped out of the woods and into the cornfield. Didn't want to spook him so I waited. Heard the corn rustling and thought it was him. Turned out to be this guy. He was 6 rows away (180") when I shot him at 7:45.


----------



## farmer steve

The one this morning was a bit more lucky. I was in the cornfield trying to call in a buck I saw that was in one or the erosion control grass strips. It was windy and the corn was rustling pretty good. I heard a stalk snap behind me and at about 10 feet was a big 8 point.


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> Decades ago I used something else in tires... I have no recollection of what it was but it was a similar product in the tubeless tire sealer category. When it came time to change the tubeless tires I cut a hole in the sidewall and dumped out as much of the liquid as I could and hosed it out before dismounting the tires with hand tools. That made things a lot less slippery to handle.
> 
> Slime is water soluble and contains rust and corrosion inhibitors so I don't worry about it, itself, hurting the rims. I had more problems with tube tires that apparently had moisture between the tube, tire and rim... I recall wire brushing rust off the "inside" of rims and also having several rim failures on outdoor power equipment and utility trailers when I was a kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Tire Sealant Myths Busted
> 
> 
> Think you know everything there is to know about tire sealants? Maybe not. Read below as we bust some of the common myths floating around about tire sealants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slime.com


Slime has a 2 year use life, then it's supposed to be drained and replaced. I can tell you from many first hand accounts, people don't change it and it rots the rim from the inside. Water based stuff is only as good ad it's corrosion package which runs out eventually. I don't use slime long term because of that in tubeless tires. Its a need to get air in it to get it moved, or milk it till winter sealant for me.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> I see some of the hunters locally...a lotta road hunters. They get pissed off when they see us out dirt bike riding...if anything, we get the deer up and moving. Besides, the deer around here are very accustomed to people and aren't really skittish.
> 
> I also find it funny, that they drive way up into the mountains to go hunting. All the locals know that you'll find all the deer near where people are living...they get plentiful food and water at 4k' feet, why are they going to go hang out in the granite at 7k'+?  Go into the timberlands across the street from my house and you'll probably find something shootable pretty quickly.


Yup with the proliferation of wolves the remote areas are extinct of deer as the survivors are all holed up near homes and cabins!


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> My easiest buck was a couple of years ago. I headed to the stand and halfway there realized I forgot my binoculars. Turned around and came back and got them. By this time it was 7:30. 50 yards to the stand and a little spike buck stepped out of the woods and into the cornfield. Didn't want to spook him so I waited. Heard the corn rustling and thought it was him. Turned out to be this guy. He was 6 rows away (180") when I shot him at 7:45.View attachment 1033123


That's a pretty nice buck for PA.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Same. Got many miles of bootleg singletrack right out the door. No need to truck a bike anywhere unless you want legal trails on FS land. Prefer the gnarlier stuff.


Great isn't it?! I've got a lot of go pro footage of me opening my garage door, firing up my 300 and riding out across my property onto trails through the woods then out over clear cuts then woods again over and over. One woods section then clear cut to the next. Three hour loops. Some longer than that. Then eventually making it back to my property and in the garage. Its an awesome lifestyle to say the least.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Yup with the proliferation of wolves the remote areas are extinct of deer as the survivors are all holed up near homes and cabins!


Definitely not where I live. The animals around human development are way more skittish than the animals in the refuge that have never seen or been hunted by people and don't know what a human is. At least thats my experience. However, the number of game and area's of remote wilderness far out number people and human development in the Sate of Alaska!


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> I was ready to give up Archery when 8 fell and messed up my shoulder. Crossbows became legal here almost 7 years ago. I wasn't a fan of them till I shot my buddies. I've gotten 2 buck with it. I don't consider myself handicapped 'cause I can stihl lift 12 oz with either hand.


They're legal now in IL. I wish my Brother would get one. He's got a messed up shoulder and has had trouble drawing a bow. Missed a nice buck one year because he made noise attempting to draw. He's since tuned down his bow to 40-45#? I think. Shoulder still gives him a little trouble but he manages if he consciously does it a certain way. And he's a purist too.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've been looking at a lot of different commercial splitters with conveyors and also skid steers with possessor implements. I haven't really looked into a tractor implement that splits wood. From what I understand. There is not enough oil volume in tractor hydraulics to support a good commercial splitter, but I'm not sure. I can fall and buck firewood like a mad man! The heavier log lifting/skidding equipment like tractors and skid steers. Along with firewood processing implements. Is all new to me!


If your just doing it for yourself and a few others any mini processor or heavy duty splitter will work well, and I think many of them have options for a conveyor, or run a small engine powered one. 
Most tractors don't have the oil flow to run high demand equipment like hydraulic splitters to their full potential. Your actually better off with a pto pump in many cases. There are several manufacturers that make 3 point processors and I'm 80% sure they all have pto driven pumps that I was looking at. Honestly it's just easier to use the pto or a small engine imo.


----------



## svk

A few random thoughts in response to the last 4 pages.

I’ve never peed in a scrape but I’ve peed out of a deer stand with deer 15 yards away. The didn’t care about the smell or the noise. Go figure cause if your boot scraped the floor of your stand they bolt at 300 yards lol. 

My friend was hunting in a duck blind on public land and the “owner” of the blind rolled up and pointed a shotgun at him and demanded that he vacate “their” blind immediately. He left unhappily. A few days later the blind suffered an unfortunate fire and was a total loss. The “owner” should consider himself lucky that’s all he lost after pulling a gun on a fellow hunter.

IMO the .30-06 is the best all around cartridge for North American game. You can load 125 grain loads for varmints up to 220 grain plus for the big stuff (although if memory serves you can load 200 grain loads with more muzzle energy than 220 grain due to powder capacity). I have three in the stable currently, owned 4 others in the past and wouldn’t hesitate to add more if I found the right gun.


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im good on that where I hunt. Its a national wildlife refuge that I have to skiff or seaplane into that supports the best Sitka Blacktail hunting in the world. No motorized vehicles allowed on land. I'd like to see it stay that way.
> 
> These are just a few of my top ten trophy Blacktial.
> View attachment 1033120
> View attachment 1033119
> View attachment 1033121
> 
> Compared to Whitetail and Mule deer, they aren't that big, but they aren't Whitetail or Mule deer. Fir Sitka Blacktial. These are very exceptional bucks. If motorized vehicles were allowed in the area I harvested these animals. Every beer drinking lazy fat a** on a fourwheeler would be in there every weekend during hunting season running deer down on quads fir a shot at one. Then take it home and brag about it as if it was "Fair Chase"
> 
> Besides, I have miles and miles and miles if single track right out my garage door. That I've been cutting, breaking, and ridding fir thirty years!
> 
> And don't get me wrong. I have nothing against drinking beer!


I like how you mounted that first one on a natural edge slab.
My easiest "Rack Hunt" was the one I found while mushroom hunting  . I needed a hat rack so I mounted like yours on a piece of Ash.


And the hunter you described could be my BIL.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> A few random thoughts in response to the last 4 pages.
> 
> I’ve never peed in a scrape but I’ve peed out of a deer stand with deer 15 yards away. The didn’t care about the smell or the noise. Go figure cause if your boot scraped the floor of your stand they bolt at 300 yards lol.
> 
> My friend was hunting in a duck blind on public land and the “owner” of the blind rolled up and pointed a shotgun at him and demanded that he vacate “their” blind immediately. He left unhappily. A few days later the blind suffered an unfortunate fire and was a total loss.
> 
> IMO the .30-06 is the best all around cartridge for North American game. You can load 125 grain loads for varmints up to 220 grain plus for the big stuff (although if memory serves you can load 200 grain loads with more muzzle energy than 220 grain due to powder capacity). I have three in the stable currently, owned 4 others in the past and wouldn’t hesitate to add more if I found the right gun.


30-06 loaded with a well constructed 200gr .308 caliber hunting projectile is definitely my favorite 06 load fir bigger game animals!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> That's a pretty nice buck for PA.


Thanks.


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> A few random thoughts in response to the last 4 pages
> My friend was hunting in a duck blind on public land and the “owner” of the blind rolled up and pointed a shotgun at him and demanded that he vacate “their” blind immediately. He left unhappily. A few days later the blind suffered an unfortunate fire and was a total loss.


Didn't know you could put up permanent blinds on public lands. In IL state parks you're allowed to keep a stand up "overnight". No saying how many. My Brother, who uses a climber, would scout for signs only to look up and see a deer stand. He stopped trying to hunt public land for fear of running into the A$$hole claiming that to be his spot.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Post a video of saw cutting.


The vid is up there somewhere. It's got fresh rings in it, so I expect it to pick up a bit more power.


Squareground3691 said:


> You ever use Wisco pistons ?


I was going to go the Wiseco route, but they've been out of stock for awhile on CCC, so I just went this route. I suspect that even the Wisecos on CCC's site aren't going to be a direct swap, not enough room on the intake side w/o grinding IMO.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Dose Wiseco machine pistons fir saws? I know they do fir dirt bikes. Im not a Wiseco piston fan. They're MX pistons are really light to shave weight fir MX racing. They don't last as long as other after market pistons like Vetex or as long as OEM from what I understand. However, I may be wrong about that.


They do, Wiseco will build a piston for anyone that has the money. Theoretically, the Wiseco pistons are better than the stock pistons, they're forged and have lighter weight w/more strength. The stock cast pistons can start to crack with high hours.

Wisecos gets a bad rap on a couple different things. First of all, they expand faster than stock cast pistons, so quite a few guys don't warm their bikes up well enough and cold seize. The other is that they often are just offered in one size for each application. As you probably know, bikes often come with A,B,C, and sometimes D bore diameters. Sometimes you end up with a bike that has a wide D bore, but the Wiseco is one sized with a tighter bore in mine. So you end up with piston slap.

In addition to my Betas, I've got my old big bore yz250. It has a 293cc cylinder(same dimensions as a Ktm 300.) Wiseco was the only option when I was running that bike...luckily, the cylinder was honed for that specific piston, so it had a nice tight fit. A lot of guys just buy a new cylinder when the nikasil wears out, but you save money and get a better product if you send the piston you want to use in with your cylinder to a plating company like Powerseal or Millenium. They'll hone the cylinder to perfectly fit that piston.

EDIT: I'll add that I run OEM or Vertex in my bikes nowadays. Nothing against the Wisecos, it's just that I get to pick what piston diameter I want and I replace the piston before cracking ever becomes a thing.


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> I like how you mounted that first one on a natural edge slab.
> My easiest "Rack Hunt" was the one I found while mushroom hunting  . I needed a hat rack so I mounted like yours on a piece of Ash.
> View attachment 1033128
> 
> And the hunter you described could be my BIL.


You say mushrooms  Lol . Some of the best eating ones for sure


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> The vid is up there somewhere. It's got fresh rings in it, so I expect it to pick up a bit more power.
> 
> I was going to go the Wiseco route, but they've been out of stock for awhile on CCC, so I just went this route. I suspect that even the Wisecos on CCC's site aren't going to be a direct swap, not enough room on the intake side w/o grinding IMO.
> 
> They do, Wiseco will build a piston for anyone that has the money. Theoretically, the Wiseco pistons are better than the stock pistons, they're forged and have lighter weight w/more strength. The stock cast pistons can start to crack with high hours.
> 
> Wisecos gets a bad rap on a couple different things. First of all, they expand faster than stock cast pistons, so quite a few guys don't warm their bikes up well enough and cold seize. The other is that they often are just offered in one size for each application. As you probably know, bikes often come with A,B,C, and sometimes D bore diameters. Sometimes you end up with a bike that has a wide D bore, but the Wiseco is one sized with a tighter bore in mine. So you end up with piston slap.
> 
> In addition to my Betas, I've got my old big bore yz250. It has a 293cc cylinder(same dimensions as a Ktm 300.) Wiseco was the only option when I was running that bike...luckily, the cylinder was honed for that specific piston, so it had a nice tight fit. A lot of guys just buy a new cylinder when the nikasil wears out, but you save money and get a better product if you send the piston you want to use in with your cylinder to a plating company like Powerseal or Millenium. They'll hone the cylinder to perfectly fit that piston.
> 
> EDIT: I'll add that I run OEM or Vertex in my bikes nowadays. Nothing against the Wisecos, it's just that I get to pick what piston diameter I want and I replace the piston before cracking ever becomes a thing.


Solid info Sierra! Thanks Man!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> You say mushrooms  Lol . Some of the best eating ones for sure


Chicken of the woods is what we call that mushroom up here!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Haywire said:


> T
> 
> The view from just up the hill..
> 
> View attachment 1033129


Nice Xtrainer. I'm on my 3rd Beta. First one(now gone) was my '15 300re that I bought new. I then bought an '18 350rr-s, that I still have. My newest one is my '20 300re I bought a couple years ago.

I hear you on being able to ride out your door. I've only got a few acres to take care of(just enough for a trials riding area and an EnduroX track), but there is literally 10s of 1000s of acres of timberland/national forest across the street from my house.

Some of the bikes, not counting the yz, the streetbike, or my trials bike:


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Chicken of the woods is what we call that mushroom up here!


Winner  there awesome had so much I was sell to high class restaurants they loved them .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Nice Xtrainer. I'm on my 3rd Beta. First one(now gone) was my '15 300re that I bought new. I then bought an '18 350rr-s, that I still have. My newest one is my '20 300re I bought a couple years ago.
> 
> I hear you on being able to ride out your door. I've only got a few acres to take care of(just enough for a trials riding area and an EnduroX track), but there is literally 10s of 1000s of acres of timberland/national forest across the street from my house.
> 
> Some of the bikes, not counting the yz, the streetbike, or my trials bike:


How would you compare the Bete to an XC or XCW?


----------



## Honyuk96

JimR said:


> So much for steel toed boots. That had to hurt like a SOB


Yes it did. You don’t ever want to do that w an X27 !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I have posted these pics before, but since we are on this "and other stuff" topic. Figured I'd post again. These are all old WW2 monumental ruins literally just minutes from my property on a quick bike. 

Helo pad



Pill box 



Munitions bunker



Ride to Live, Live to Ride!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> How would you compare the Bete to an XC or XCW?



It depends on the model of Beta, they've got the regular RR and then the race editions(my 300's have been the race editions and my 350 has RE suspension.) The RR compares to the XCW and the RE kinda compares to the XC. All of them are E-start, have a counter balancer, have lights, etc.

The 300s were pretty similar until KTM went with TPI and now TBI. The TPI Ktms are pretty docile compared to a carb bike. I'm not ready for fuel injection on my 2 stroke, so I stuck with Beta. My 350 is fuel injected and has been great. The dual port 4 stroke Betas run much better than the dual sport Husky/KTMs IMO. Guys are having to put expensive aftermarket ECUs on the Ktms if they want to get anymore power out of them. One of my friends ended up spending $800 on a new ECU just to upgrade the ultra-restrictive muffler on his Ktm 500exc.

Beta gearing is kind of in between the xc and xcw...it's got a 6 speed like the Ktm. On my 350, 1st gear is walking pace, yet I can wind it out to 90mph in 6th.

I like the RE suspension on the Betas. Earlier forks had anodizing issues on them, so I had my first 2 Betas hard anodized. It's not the outside coating, but rather the inside coating that wears out on the bushing surfaces. Ends up chewing the fork tubes up and leaving a sludgy mess in the forks. My newest Beta came with Kayaba forks like a Yamaha. 

Other things are nice about the Beta, like the seat pops off with the push of a button. If/when I buy another new bike, it's probably going to be another Beta.


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Definitely not where I live. The animals around human development are way more skittish than the animals in the refuge that have never seen or been hunted by people and don't know what a human is. At least thats my experience. However, the number of game and area's of remote wilderness far out number people and human development in the Sate of Alaska!


You have a normal environment, we do not.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It depends on the model of Beta, they've got the regular RR and then the race editions(my 300's have been the race editions and my 350 has RE suspension.) The RR compares to the XCW and the RE kinda compares to the XC. All of them are E-start, have a counter balancer, have lights, etc.
> 
> The 300s were pretty similar until KTM went with TPI and now TBI. The TPI Ktms are pretty docile compared to a carb bike. I'm not ready for fuel injection on my 2 stroke, so I stuck with Beta. My 350 is fuel injected and has been great. The dual port 4 stroke Betas run much better than the dual sport Husky/KTMs IMO. Guys are having to put expensive aftermarket ECUs on the Ktms if they want to get anymore power out of them. One of my friends ended up spending $800 on a new ECU just to upgrade the ultra-restrictive muffler on his Ktm 500exc.
> 
> Beta gearing is kind of in between the xc and xcw...it's got a 6 speed like the Ktm. On my 350, 1st gear is walking pace, yet I can wind it out to 90mph in 6th.
> 
> I like the RE suspension on the Betas. Earlier forks had anodizing issues on them, so I had my first 2 Betas hard anodized. It's not the outside coating, but rather the inside coating that wears out on the bushing surfaces. Ends up chewing the fork tubes up and leaving a sludgy mess in the forks. My newest Beta came with Kayaba forks like a Yamaha.
> 
> Other things are nice about the Beta, like the seat pops off with the push of a button. If/when I buy another new bike, it's probably going to be another Beta.


Nice! More solid info. Thanks again!  
My 300 is an 09 XCW carberated five speed before they went to a six speed in I think 2015/16. I wish mine had six with lower 1st and 2nd gears. Plus the jump from 4th to 5th is a little further than Id like. I really have to be on the pipe and build some speed in soft sand to make the jump from 4 to 5, but it'll do 90 in 5th on hard pack. The bike is on its third but recently fresh top end and on its second bottom end, also fresh with low hours. Its also on its second suspension. I had the suspension refit by Factory Connection. Its a good bike, but I may be leaning more towards Beta fir my next 300 from what I've read these last couple years.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Haywire said:


> Plus being Italian, they're prettier and you can run 'em on olive oil.


Yeah, I've always thought they were nice looking bikes, even before I owned one. When they came out with their first 300 in '13, I felt tingley all over about that frame...made it look like a dirtbike version of a Ducati.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> You have a normal environment, we do not.


I totally understand and get that! I feel for ya bud!


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Didn't know you could put up permanent blinds on public lands. In IL state parks you're allowed to keep a stand up "overnight". No saying how many. My Brother, who uses a climber, would scout for signs only to look up and see a deer stand. He stopped trying to hunt public land for fear of running into the A$$hole claiming that to be his spot.


Here it’s technically illegal to build permanent blinds and VERY illegal to claim ownership. For instance you can have temporary set ups out in the woods, can park a camper out there for a certain number of days, ETC. Obviously if you have a very strict law enforcement agency nearby things may be a little tougher and if there are problems with turf wars they are very likely to destroy any type of permanent structures left behind.

From what I hear, they don’t care at all about primitive deer stands but if you have something that has the walls, roof, and windows then you are likely to get a ticket or get it torn down.


----------



## svk

During deer season, Minnesota has ATV hours of 11 AM to 2 PM and in the dark. You cannot operate an ATV in the woods outside of that time unless it is on private property or you are driving down a county road that allows ATV use. Unfortunately this rule is often not followed and very much not enforced because our conservation officers are spread very thin.

Last year I was hunting on the top of a ridge that overlooks a logging road. Well after ATV hours, a couple of idiots roll up on their side-by-side and start glassing the hill I’m on with their rifle scope. Meanwhile I’m standing in my small deer stand waving my arms and whistling to make sure they see me. It took them quite a while to see me and then they mumbled to themselves and got on the wheeler and drove away.

I’m not a “call the authorities” type of guy. But I really have been tempted to call in all the outside of legal hours wheeler traffic around my area. Of course with my luck the warden will come out and check me and I’ll have forgotten my deer license at home or get a ticket for some other stupid thing I forgot.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! More solid info. Thanks again!
> My 300 is an 09 XCW carberated five speed before they went to a six speed in I think 2015/16. I wish mine had six with lower 1st and 2nd gears. Plus the jump from 4th to 5th is a little further than Id like. I really have to be on the pipe and build some speed in soft sand to make the jump from 4 to 5, but it'll do 90 in 5th on hard pack. The bike is on its third but recently fresh top end and on its second bottom end, also fresh with low hours. Its also on its second suspension. I had the suspension refit by Factory Connection. Its a good bike, but I may be leaning more towards Beta fir my next 300 from what I've read these last couple years.



Each bike has their strengths and weaknesses. My Ktm friends roast me about having to do fork anodizing on my older Betas or having to run a Suzuki rectifier on my 350 to get the correct voltage, but then they're running $800-1k GET tuners and doing fork cartridge swaps, so it all evens out. Actually, the fork anodizing thing was only about $250 a set and the rectifier cost me $70. It's annoying that you need to do this on any of the bikes, but I guess you pick your poison. 

My only Ktm was my old 06 300xc. I liked the XC transmissions better than the XCW when they were 5 speeds, just because of the gaps.

I actually kinda miss that bike...I got it for a screaming deal, because it ingested some sand that wiped out the main bearings. Cylinder was fine, so new mains, new con-rod, new Vertex top end, I only had about $2k into that bike, sold it a few years later for almost $5k. 

It was a special bike, built by Dicks Racing for a 24hour race. Special taper-bored carb, ported, they did things to the forks so it had rebound adjustments on one fork, compression on the other. The motor was unreal on it...it'd probably get beat by most of the new mx 450s, but a decade ago it would pull 450s all day. It wasn't the easiest bike to ride, but the power was addicting...didn't have that nice mellow powerband that 300s are normally known for. It was actually featured in a magazine back when it was new, supposedly had $15k of mods done to it...so it was by far the best deal I ever made.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Plus being Italian, they're prettier and you can run 'em on olive oil.


Most definitely a good looking ride! I've never based the pleasure or performance of a bike on it's appearance, but IMOP. KTM dropped the ball about ten years ago on the looks of their bikes. IMOP A dirt bike should look mean and sexy! Betas are definitely sexier than the new KTM's!


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> During deer season, Minnesota has ATV hours of 11 AM to 2 PM and in the dark. You cannot operate an ATV in the woods outside of that time unless it is on private property or you are driving down a county road that allows ATV use. Unfortunately this rule is often not followed and very much not enforced because our conservation officers are spread very thin.
> 
> Last year I was hunting on the top of a ridge that overlooks a logging road. Well after ATV hours, a couple of idiots roll up on their side-by-side and start glassing the hill I’m on with their rifle scope. Meanwhile I’m standing in my small deer stand waving my arms and whistling to make sure they see me. It took them quite a while to see me and then they mumbled to themselves and got on the wheeler and drove away.
> 
> I’m not a “call the authorities” type of guy. But I really have been tempted to call in all the after hours wheeler traffic around my area. Of course with my luck the warden will come out and check me and I’ll have forgotten my deer license at home or get a ticket for some other stupid thing I forgot.


Conservation is spread thin in IL also. Brother and I found a stand on public land that was up year round. I emailed the CPO and asked if I could have it. He said no it would be taken down and auctioned off. He only removed the ladder and later I got the stand. I have it set up in my small wood to photograph the deer.


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Chicken of the woods is what we call that mushroom up here!


You have Chicken of the Woods up in Alaska? Didn't know they ranged (pun intended) that far.


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> You say mushrooms  Lol . Some of the best eating ones for sure


Wow! Never found them bunched up that much. How do you cook them? Anytime I do they're bland. Now Hen of the Woods make me sick.

Oh, and at the time, Spring, I was hunting Morels.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Each bike has their strengths and weaknesses. My Ktm friends roast me about having to do fork anodizing on my older Betas or having to run a Suzuki rectifier on my 350 to get the correct voltage, but then they're running $800-1k GET tuners and doing fork cartridge swaps, so it all evens out. Actually, the fork anodizing thing was only about $250 a set and the rectifier cost me $70. It's annoying that you need to do this on any of the bikes, but I guess you pick your poison.
> 
> My only Ktm was my old 06 300xc. I liked the XC transmissions better than the XCW when they were 5 speeds, just because of the gaps.
> 
> I actually kinda miss that bike...I got it for a screaming deal, because it ingested some sand that wiped out the main bearings. Cylinder was fine, so new mains, new con-rod, new Vertex top end, I only had about $2k into that bike, sold it a few years later for almost $5k.
> 
> It was a special bike, built by Dicks Racing for a 24hour race. Special taper-bored carb, ported, they did things to the forks so it had rebound adjustments on one fork, compression on the other. The motor was unreal on it...it'd probably get beat by most of the new mx 450s, but a decade ago it would pull 450s all day. It wasn't the easiest bike to ride, but the power was addicting...didn't have that nice mellow powerband that 300s are normally known for. It was actually featured in a magazine back when it was new, supposedly had $15k of mods done to it...so it was by far the best deal I ever made.


Yeah, hard to beat that smooth broad 300 power band fir off road. I fell it makes a 300 as mellow or fierce on the trail as the person twisting the throttle wants it to be!


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> You have Chicken of the Woods up in Alaska? Didn't know they ranged (pun intended) that far.


They've got a gold rush town named Chicken, AK... The story I heard is that early gold miner settlers wanted to name it "Ptarmigan," after the birds in the area, but didn't know how to spell it.









Chicken · Alaska


Alaska




www.google.com


----------



## hamish

svk said:


> On topic question: Wonder what kind of wood they burn in ****hole countries?


Oh how Americans will be Americans. The worlds a big place, severely messed up thanks to.......


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> Wow! Never found them bunched up that much. How do you cook them? Anytime I do they're bland. Now Hen of the Woods make me sick.
> 
> Oh, and at the time, Spring, I was hunting Morels.


Yea , they were peak when I found them perfect and tender ,I just sauté them in a pan with virgin olive oil, sea salt and fresh garlic to cook to ur liking there awesome


----------



## Kodiak Kid

hamish said:


> Oh how Americans will be Americans. The worlds a big place, severely messed up thanks to.......


Please!...


----------



## JustJeff

It's really coming down up here. One more inch and I'll be marking 4x8's out and selling snow by the facecord!


----------



## Squareground3691

JustJeff said:


> It's really coming down up here. One more inch and I'll be marking 4x8's out and selling snow by the facecord!
> View attachment 1033206


Parts of Buffalo areas have 56 inches already that’s crazy


----------



## Lionsfan

JustJeff said:


> It's really coming down up here. One more inch and I'll be marking 4x8's out and selling snow by the facecord!
> View attachment 1033206


Got dumped on pretty good here by the Mackinaw bridge too. I haven't had a chance to measure it, but it was over the top of my Lacrosse Burly's in some spots when I shoveled the walkway this morning, and those boots are 18" tall. Looks like we have another 9-10 inches since then.


----------



## sean donato

The other day when it slushed on us, I remembered how much I hate snow and any other type of inclement weather. Well not the snow per say, just how everyone turns into an idiot on the roads.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> The other day when it slushed on us, I remembered how much I hate snow and any other type of inclement weather. Well not the snow per say, just how everyone turns into an idiot on the roads.


Meh, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Come to Northern Mi. during snowmobile season and try dodging all the Redbull and cocaine fueled assholes heading north in their 3/4 ton diesel pickups at 90 mph while towing their 8-place enclosed trailers.


----------



## sean donato

Lionsfan said:


> Meh, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Come to Northern Mi. during snowmobile season and try dodging all the Redbull and cocaine fueled assholes heading north in their 3/4 ton diesel pickups at 90 mph while towing their 8-place enclosed trailers.


Nah, I've had my fill of idiots in the snow. Had plenty of near misses when I was plowing at the township. People really are stupid. Oh it's a bug truck thay weighs 64klbs... let's creap so far up his arse he can't see us.... yeah oh joy. But you hit my mail box! No the snow hit your mailbox and the post is clearly rotten. But you broke it. Yoir mail box is also too far into the road, federal guidelines state it should be off the road surface (can't remember anymore) inches, and your post is against the blacktop with the box protruding onto the road surface. 
He let's drive Down this heavily drifted road in my prious and hope I don't get stuck.... oh I'm stuck, here comes the plow truck. (Stands in middle of road like an idiot) hey can you pull me out? No, I'll call a tow truck for you. Oh no it's OK I'll get my buddy to pull me out. No we're in a state of emergency and you car is blocking am emergency access road. Oh its ok my friend will be here in 15 minuets. Why were your pit tonight? Needed a pack of smokes. (at 3am) tow truck will be here in 2 minuets..... enjoy your fines.... 
Yep, seen them all. Even Watched some pretty good ones trying to go up hills I didn't plow yet. If I can't make it up a hill with a 10wheeler, tire chains, both rears locked together and side to side (with a full load of salt) your pickup isn't going to make it either. Yep, nice thing now is, I just call off work and play in it at home. Screw that.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> A few random thoughts in response to the last 4 pages.
> 
> I’ve never peed in a scrape but I’ve peed out of a deer stand with deer 15 yards away. The didn’t care about the smell or the noise. Go figure cause if your boot scraped the floor of your stand they bolt at 300 yards lol.


Pee on their scrape or near their rub and watch what happens. I have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> Slime has a 2 year use life, then it's supposed to be drained and replaced. I can tell you from many first hand accounts, people don't change it and it rots the rim from the inside. Water based stuff is only as good ad it's corrosion package which runs out eventually. I don't use slime long term because of that in tubeless tires. Its a need to get air in it to get it moved, or milk it till winter sealant for me.


Interesting... Three years is as long as I've had a tire with Slime in it... they all got replaced eventually and I didn't notice anything wrong with the rims. Perhaps it depends on the rim? Some are absolute junk--snowblower rims come to mind.


----------



## sean donato

GrizG said:


> Interesting... Three years is as long as I've had a tire with Slime in it... they all got replaced eventually and I didn't notice anything wrong with the rims. Perhaps it depends on the rim? Some are absolute junk--snowblower rims come to mind.


I'm sure it had a lot to do with age and length of time the slime was in use. It's clearly stated on the bottle and the link its a 2 year life span.


----------



## muddstopper

djg james said:


> My nephew, who just got into bow hunting, told my Brother (who hunts) that deer are attracted to HUMAN urine scent. That's what his "buddies" told him.


I wouldnt laugh to hard. I have peed in many a deer scrape only to find the buck has freshened it up the next morning. I have also peed down a tree and had bucks come with their nose in the air smeeling and looking. I dont know if deer are attracted to the pee, but they sure dont seem to be afraid of it.


----------



## svk

@hamish

Two things, first of all America is a pretty awesome place even though it’s currently being run by idiots. Other than a few loony states along the oceans we’re pretty much free to enjoy life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.

Secondly that statement was a joke made weeks (or months?) ago when a few people were pissy about us being off topic in this thread. Why are you taking shots at me now? Take it as you want but I’m not sorry that I posted it nor will I ever be.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> I wouldnt laugh to hard. I have peed in many a deer scrape only to find the buck has freshened it up the next morning. I have also peed down a tree and had bucks come with their nose in the air smeeling and looking. I dont know if deer are attracted to the pee, but they sure dont seem to be afraid of it.


If deer were afraid of human smells I'd never be able to get any. I Have the bladder of a 90 yo. When I gotta pee, I gotta pee.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> If deer were afraid of human smells I'd never be able to get any. I Have the bladder of a 90 yo. When I gotta pee, I gotta pee.


Agreed. 

From my understanding, big game are more concerned with artificial smells than natural ones such as urine, feces, and BO. I was always told it was better to be sweaty (IE a bit ripe) out in the woods than it was to smell like deodorant or cologne. Not sure if that holds true or not but we either used no deodorant or unscented hunting deodorant while deer hunting. We are a bit spoiled compared to most hunting camps as we have a sauna and use it every night. I cannot imagine these guys who go to deer camp for two weeks with no bath at all or using what we jokingly call a “PTA bath” ie sponge bath to wash the stinky parts.

From my limited perspective on the subject, bear and wolves are more touchy about smell than whitetail. Lots and lots of stories about old guys chain smoking cigarettes all day in the deer stand and always shooting a deer.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> From my understanding, big game are more concerned with artificial smells than natural ones such as urine, feces, and BO. I was always told it was better to be sweaty (IE a bit ripe) out in the woods than it was to smell like deodorant or cologne. Not sure if that holds true or not but we either used no deodorant or unscented hunting deodorant while deer hunting. We are a bit spoiled compared to most hunting camps as we have a sauna and use it every night. I cannot imagine these guys who go for two weeks with no bath at all or using what we jokingly call a “PTA bath”!
> 
> From my limited perspective on the subject, bear and wolves are more touchy about smell than whitetail. Lots and lots of stories about old guys chain smoking cigarettes all day in the deer stand and always shooting a deer.


Lol, at one point not so long ago, me, dad both brothers and once cousin all smoked. My other cousin said he could find anyone us from. The smoke smell. But he chewed Levi long leaf and spit like crazy. Wasn't anything to kill 2 or 3 packs in a day if I was staying in all day. We always saw deer and other wild life, always came home with a few tagged. 
I will say the Coyotes are pretty keen on scents they arnt used to. I swear they know yardage and what I can't shoot through too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> The .50 also has enough lead in it's ass to pierce much heavier or thicker materials at far further distance's as well.



In Iraq they told us to stop using it for warning shots because of its distance. The round could punch through a wall miles away, and no one would know where it came from.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> My favorites for kindling is a chunk of clear grain black locust and the hydraulic splitter. Can turn out a bucket full in short order



I also like the splitter for making kindling, I made almost double this amount today. My wife pointed out that our kindling container was almost empty. This is pine and cedar.


----------



## bob kern

Squareground3691 said:


> Some big arse wood !!


I like to stay around 20. 24 max 24" green oak or hickory is crazy heavy.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Nah, I've had my fill of idiots in the snow. Had plenty of near misses when I was plowing at the township. People really are stupid. Oh it's a bug truck thay weighs 64klbs... let's creap so far up his arse he can't see us.... yeah oh joy. But you hit my mail box! No the snow hit your mailbox and the post is clearly rotten. But you broke it. Yoir mail box is also too far into the road, federal guidelines state it should be off the road surface (can't remember anymore) inches, and your post is against the blacktop with the box protruding onto the road surface.
> He let's drive Down this heavily drifted road in my prious and hope I don't get stuck.... oh I'm stuck, here comes the plow truck. (Stands in middle of road like an idiot) hey can you pull me out? No, I'll call a tow truck for you. Oh no it's OK I'll get my buddy to pull me out. No we're in a state of emergency and you car is blocking am emergency access road. Oh its ok my friend will be here in 15 minuets. Why were your pit tonight? Needed a pack of smokes. (at 3am) tow truck will be here in 2 minuets..... enjoy your fines....
> Yep, seen them all. Even Watched some pretty good ones trying to go up hills I didn't plow yet. If I can't make it up a hill with a 10wheeler, tire chains, both rears locked together and side to side (with a full load of salt) your pickup isn't going to make it either. Yep, nice thing now is, I just call off work and play in it at home. Screw that.



Yeah, the idiots come out in force here when it snows. Some of the locals are pretty bad...the worst are the people that come up from the SF Gay Area to go skiing/snowboarding. They're a danger to others in perfect conditions, let alone in the snow, on a steep and twisty mountain highway.

Sunday nights are like a war zone on the highway if we get any weather. They're all buzzed from too much wine at the resort and then do half a gazillion mph in their(insert luxury suv brand here) back down the mountain to the land of fruits, nuts, and flakes.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sure wood like to get my hands on a hopped 500 and compare it to my hopped 661. Either of my 661's walk all over my 660, but the 660 is pretty much stalk. I cut with a guy that has a couple 500's at his home down south. Up here he was running a 661 and a 585 He told me a stock 500 didn't have the low end power and torque a stock 661 has. IMOP, other than a good chain. Low end torque is a must in the bigger wood. Especially when the tip is burried and pulling!






Don’t know how it would compare to yours but this one looks like 9.4 hp for the 661 and 8.7 hp for the 500, both modded. Or you could go with the piped 661 for 11.4 hp , I’m sure that wouldn’t get in the way, lol.


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> I also like the splitter for making kindling, I made almost double this amount today. My wife pointed out that our kindling container was almost empty. This is pine and cedar.
> 
> View attachment 1033264


Anymore we use very little kindling. Mama is home all day and keeps mr. fisher fed up good. On the rare occasion we don't have enough coals to get it to go, we use a cup full of wood pellets and a shot of alcohol to get it started. I do split one way down here and there and just put them in the stack with everything else. We can usually find one or two if we need it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Nah, I've had my fill of idiots in the snow. Had plenty of near misses when I was plowing at the township. People really are stupid. Oh it's a bug truck thay weighs 64klbs... let's creap so far up his arse he can't see us.... yeah oh joy. But you hit my mail box! No the snow hit your mailbox and the post is clearly rotten. But you broke it. Yoir mail box is also too far into the road, federal guidelines state it should be off the road surface (can't remember anymore) inches, and your post is against the blacktop with the box protruding onto the road surface.
> He let's drive Down this heavily drifted road in my prious and hope I don't get stuck.... oh I'm stuck, here comes the plow truck. (Stands in middle of road like an idiot) hey can you pull me out? No, I'll call a tow truck for you. Oh no it's OK I'll get my buddy to pull me out. No we're in a state of emergency and you car is blocking am emergency access road. Oh its ok my friend will be here in 15 minuets. Why were your pit tonight? Needed a pack of smokes. (at 3am) tow truck will be here in 2 minuets..... enjoy your fines....
> Yep, seen them all. Even Watched some pretty good ones trying to go up hills I didn't plow yet. If I can't make it up a hill with a 10wheeler, tire chains, both rears locked together and side to side (with a full load of salt) your pickup isn't going to make it either. Yep, nice thing now is, I just call off work and play in it at home. Screw that.



I'll also mention some of the local residents. I live in an area that's just private backroads. We have a landowner's assn that is basically there to chipseal the roads every few years and to plow when it snows. The plow drivers are volunteers and mostly made up of retired guys. 

There used to be one that would plow his way to the local gas station(the only store in the area,) and then pick himself up a 6 pack. He'd then plow the other roads until he needed another 6 pack, and then repeat the process. Anyway, we have signs up stating that parking on the roadside is prohibited during the winter months. There's always the lazy residents who don't want to shovel a 20' deep parking spot at the entrance of the driveway and just park on the roadside. The LOA will never tow cars or anything extreme like that, it's just a courtesy thing. Well Alchy the plow driver was a couple of 6 packs into his shift when he pushed 3 parked trucks/suvs into each other, bumper to bumper. I thought it was pretty funny, but he wasn't allowed to plow anymore.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> From my understanding, big game are more concerned with artificial smells than natural ones such as urine, feces, and BO. I was always told it was better to be sweaty (IE a bit ripe) out in the woods than it was to smell like deodorant or cologne. Not sure if that holds true or not but we either used no deodorant or unscented hunting deodorant while deer hunting. We are a bit spoiled compared to most hunting camps as we have a sauna and use it every night. I cannot imagine these guys who go to deer camp for two weeks with no bath at all or using what we jokingly call a “PTA bath” ie sponge bath to wash the stinky parts.
> 
> From my limited perspective on the subject, bear and wolves are more touchy about smell than whitetail. Lots and lots of stories about old guys chain smoking cigarettes all day in the deer stand and always shooting a deer.


Seems this would fit here.......... I drink coffee all day in the woods yet get deer every year.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Billhook said:


> What happened to Global Warming?!!



That ends every fall…


----------



## Logger nate

It’s not a ktm or Beta but just to stay on topic..
lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> My Crossbow season is over for this year, and I'm leaving today to go to the cabin for opening day tomorrow.



Here crossbows can only be used during rifle season, they’re not allowed during archery season.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> My easiest buck was a couple of years ago. I headed to the stand and halfway there realized I forgot my binoculars. Turned around and came back and got them. By this time it was 7:30. 50 yards to the stand and a little spike buck stepped out of the woods and into the cornfield. Didn't want to spook him so I waited. Heard the corn rustling and thought it was him. Turned out to be this guy. He was 6 rows away (180") when I shot him at 7:45.View attachment 1033123


My 68 year old neighbor got a Blacktial not far from the road the day before muzzleloader season closed that's rack is similar to your Whitetail's.  He was pretty excited because he doesn't make it out in the field much anymore. A very good hunter in his day, but now just can't move through the woods or pack like he use to. 




Happy hunting fellas!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> It’s not a ktm or Beta but just to stay on topic..View attachment 1033273
> lol


Looks fun!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> In 2019 I only went out twice. With the Crossbow I got a 7 pt buck, with the Rifle (30-06) I got a 8 pt buck.
> 
> I'm sure it will never happen again, and I'm kicking myself for missing that nice buck with the Crossbow this year my first real time out.
> 
> My Crossbow season is over for this year, and I'm leaving today to go to the cabin for opening day tomorrow.
> 
> I just hope my "blown" opportunity will not be the only one I get this year, but sometimes it goes like that!


I passed on two pretty decent bucks this season and I am now regretting it. As the saying goes. "Don't pass on an animal on the first day that you're willing to take on the last day" I realize you didn't pass on your animal, but a good opportunity, blown or passed on. Is an opportunity none the less! 
Good luck on your hunt tomorrow MustangM. Hope you tag out!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Lol, at one point not so long ago, me, dad both brothers and once cousin all smoked. My other cousin said he could find anyone us from. The smoke smell. But he chewed Levi long leaf and spit like crazy. Wasn't anything to kill 2 or 3 packs in a day if I was staying in all day. We always saw deer and other wild life, always came home with a few tagged.
> I will say the Coyotes are pretty keen on scents they arnt used to. I swear they know yardage and what I can't shoot through too.


Kodiak Bear don't like smoke at all! It is a standard well known rule. "No fires in bear camp or any other time or place while hunting bear"! You want to run every Brown Bear out of the area your hunting? Build a fire! No thanks. Cold camp only! Don't believe me? Ask Pinell and Talifson!  If they were STIHL alive.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I'm sure it had a lot to do with age and length of time the slime was in use. It's clearly stated on the bottle and the link its a 2 year life span.


Well that's good to know, because if I use it, it works, and I can't afford to replace the tires in two years? I may either have to get use to splitting by hand again until the end of my day's, or consider a more profitable profession!


----------



## LondonNeil

Kodiak Kid said:


> My splitter has some old tires in rough shape that won't hold air fir very long. So I will not been using it that much until I get the new rims and tires on it.
> 
> These are the tools I've been using for the last couple of weeks to split my scrounge. I break the rounds down into quarters out in the woods. Then load'em and haul'em.View attachment 1033039
> 
> 
> Remember this snag?View attachment 1033037
> 
> 
> My neighbor didn't haul it all out of the woods. He's retired, starts sip'n early and naps a lot. Shortly after I got home from camp. I asked him if he got all this snag out of the woods. He told me "no, I haven't had the time"  But I know he's just to proud to say his saw isn't big enough and he's to crippled up to do the work by himself. So I'll be scrounging the rest of it up for him as I can these next couple weeks. View attachment 1033043
> View attachment 1033045
> 
> 
> I scrounged up this four round load fir him late this afternoon.
> View attachment 1033047
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Good for you! I like to read stories like this, people helping a neighbour.... Rarely arms to happen in suburban London so I like to be reminded people can be nice!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> I passed on two pretty decent bucks this season and I am now regretting it. As the saying goes. "Don't pass on an animal on the first day that you're willing to take on the last day" I realize you didn't pass on your animal, but a good opportunity, blown or passed on. Is an opportunity none the less!
> Good luck on you hunt tomorrow MustangM. Hope you tag out!


I passed on a couple of small bucks the first week of the season.back in 2016. Didn't see anymore until the last day of archery. Thought I jinxed myself by doing that. Last day and last minute decision to go out for an hour or so.(to stay on topic  I had some firewood to sell that day).You can see i had on my good huntin gear.  This was my first buck with the crossbow.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> Decades ago I used something else in tires... I have no recollection of what it was but it was a similar product in the tubeless tire sealer category. When it came time to change the tubeless tires I cut a hole in the sidewall and dumped out as much of the liquid as I could and hosed it out before dismounting the tires with hand tools. That made things a lot less slippery to handle.
> 
> Slime is water soluble and contains rust and corrosion inhibitors so I don't worry about it, itself, hurting the rims. I had more problems with tube tires that apparently had moisture between the tube, tire and rim... I recall wire brushing rust off the "inside" of rims and also having several rim failures on outdoor power equipment and utility trailers when I was a kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Tire Sealant Myths Busted
> 
> 
> Think you know everything there is to know about tire sealants? Maybe not. Read below as we bust some of the common myths floating around about tire sealants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slime.com


I've used it in everything from splitters to quad tires, it's amazing stuff. Before I remove the tires to replace them after I wear them out I'll cut a hole in them and rinse them with water as you said, warm water works best if possible(it dissolves slime like sugar). 
I first heard about it at a commercial truck tire shop when talking to the guy about my exmark mower having flats all the time. I happen to live about 8 min from there shop and he said bring it by and he'd hook me up. Three yrs later I had never even re-inflated the tires, been using it ever since. I buy it by the gallon and always have it in the basement. 
Best save I had with it was a quad tire that had a slice in it an inch and a half long across the center of the tread. I was able to do what I needed with it until I found a deal on some new tires, as long as I didn't run over any obstacles that would open the slice up, but even then it would seal right back up after leaving a green spot on the ground  .


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Meh, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Come to Northern Mi. during snowmobile season and try dodging all the Redbull and cocaine fueled assholes heading north in their 3/4 ton diesel pickups at 90 mph while towing their 8-place enclosed trailers.


I was glad we were coming out of Detroit yesterday and it was early, rather than up I-196. Dang Chicagoains' have no idea how to drive when it gets bad, and there was a mess from the Indiana border to I-196 when I drove through Thursday. The guy training me is 40yrs old, and if you had to ask me I'd say he's scare to drive in the snow, I've been pleased to drive the last half of the routes this week, especially thru the crud on I-94 and the ice in the thumb. Coming across 94 Thursday he said, yeah, you've done this before and went to sleep . He was asleep when I went thru downtown Chicago too the first time I had driven a truck in 10yrs , guess he thought all the stories I told him were true.
Got the key to my truck yesterday, pics coming soon. That way I can stay on topic with some other stuff.
Has anyone else been pleased there hasn't been any vermin in the thread lately, some great pics of some awesome hunting season scrounges and bikes too. Sorry I have no pics of my old 500xr or my 250yz, we didn't have digital cameras back then . How about road bikes, anyone, sure there has to be a few in here.
I heard yesterday we set a record for snow, 7.5 inches, the previous was 7.1".
Yesterdays snow. Quite a bit overnight, I'd guess another 5-6".


----------



## Squareground3691

bob kern said:


> I like to stay around 20. 24 max 24" green oak or hickory is crazy heavy.


Yup it’s the one of the heavy weights in the wood world. Especially green .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I was glad we were coming out of Detroit yesterday and it was early, rather than up I-196. Dang Chicagoains' have no idea how to drive when it gets bad, and there was a mess....
> Has anyone else been pleased there hasn't been any vermin in the thread lately?....
> View attachment 1033287


St. Louisians are bad too. Pedal to the metal regardless of the weather conditions. Forget the speed limit.
Oh and the lack of vermin is good.... I just wish everyone would stop using filthy Four Letter Words like .... SNOW!! You guys up North can just keep your snow. Don't let it come down here!


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> I was glad we were coming out of Detroit yesterday and it was early, rather than up I-196. Dang Chicagoains' have no idea how to drive when it gets bad, and there was a mess from the Indiana border to I-196 when I drove through Thursday. The guy training me is 40yrs old, and if you had to ask me I'd say he's scare to drive in the snow, I've been pleased to drive the last half of the routes this week, especially thru the crud on I-94 and the ice in the thumb. Coming across 94 Thursday he said, yeah, you've done this before and went to sleep . He was asleep when I went thru downtown Chicago too the first time I had driven a truck in 10yrs , guess he thought all the stories I told him were true.
> Got the key to my truck yesterday, pics coming soon. That way I can stay on topic with some other stuff.
> Has anyone else been pleased there hasn't been any vermin in the thread lately, some great pics of some awesome hunting season scrounges and bikes too. Sorry I have no pics of my old 500xr or my 250yz, we didn't have digital cameras back then . How about road bikes, anyone, sure there has to be a few in here.
> I heard yesterday we set a record for snow, 7.5 inches, the previous was 7.1".
> Yesterdays snow. Quite a bit overnight, I'd guess another 5-6".
> View attachment 1033287


A small town north of Buffalo recorded 71.5 inches of snow  that just insane!!


----------



## djg james

Any of you buy tires online? I still need tires (car) for my trailer. I google my size and come up with some great prices from companies I've never heard of. Anyone know of reputable online companies?


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> Any of you buy tires online? I still need tires (car) for my trailer. I google my size and come up with some great prices from companies I've never heard of. Anyone know of reputable online companies?


Tire Rack is a decent place .


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> My 68 year old neighbor got a Blacktial similar to that not far from the road the day before muzzleloader season closed. He was pretty excited because he doesn't make it out in the field much anymore. A very good hunter in his day, but now just can't move through the woods or pack like he use to.
> View attachment 1033274
> View attachment 1033275
> 
> 
> Happy hunting fellas!


Good for him!!


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> Any of you buy tires online? I still need tires (car) for my trailer. I google my size and come up with some great prices from companies I've never heard of. Anyone know of reputable online companies?


 I bought a set a few years ago from Simple Tire. Price was right, delivered to my door in 2 days.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> If deer were afraid of human smells I'd never be able to get any. I Have the bladder of a 90 yo. When I gotta pee, I gotta pee.


Me too


----------



## H-Ranch

Hey fellas, I thought I'd put up a few pictures of some old friends that we haven't seen around here in a while.


----------



## SS396driver

My stepson lives in Buffalo . Where he is they got a little over 2ft and still snowing just south east of him over 70 inches . Pretty amazing that at times the north side of town gets an inch or two and the south side gets a few feet .


----------



## svk

Squareground3691 said:


> Tire Rack is a decent place .


Plus one to that. Bought many sets there. Even with getting them mounted and balanced locally I was saving $30+ Per tire


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> My stepson lives in Buffalo . Where he is they got a little over 2ft and still snowing just south east of him over 70 inches . Pretty amazing that at times the north side of town gets an inch or two and the south side gets a few feet .


We are supposed to be leaving tomorrow to go to Albany for Thanksgiving. I may postpone the trip by a day depending on how much snow they get and how bad the roads are near the Buffalo area. 

I sent Matt a message but I think they’re all up a deer camp right now. Maybe we could all get together for lunch later in the week if you guys are free?


----------



## svk

I live in a tourist area and we do get a lot of out of towners from fishing opener through mid fall. Add another burst of snowmobilers once the ice and trails are safe.

My ex used to work at the grocery store and back in the day a lot of people would show up drunk from drinking along the 4 plus hour trip including the driver. That seems to have declined a little bit lately fortunately. Still have a lot of out of towners who think they can come up here and rules don’t apply and then go to the bars an act like idiots. That will never fully change but again it’s not as bad as it used to be.

One nice thing about there being no deer left is the amount of out of town Deer hunters has gone way down. It’s funny because anybody traveling from the Minneapolis-St. Paul area drive through the best area of hunting in the state long before they get to our barren land.


----------



## svk

You can use crossbows during rifle season up here. Also if you’re over a certain age, I believe 65, you can use them for archery season. Also you can use them if you have some sort of disability.


----------



## SS396driver

Billhook said:


> What happened to Global Warming?!!


Actually with the earth getting slightly warmer there will more severe storms . Just like the one that hit Buffalo if the temps rise the lakes won’t freeze or will freeze much later . It’s when the lakes freeze that the lake effect turns off . 

New York has already seen the change in climate the growing season in the wine areas is now much longer . They were talking about it the other night on the local news


----------



## svk

My dog is anxiously awaiting the end of deer season so he can run free again


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> We are supposed to be leaving tomorrow to go to Albany for Thanksgiving. I may postpone the trip by a day depending on how much snow they get and how bad the roads are near the Buffalo area.
> 
> I sent Matt a message but I think they’re all up a deer camp right now. Maybe we could all get together for lunch later in the week if you guys are free?


State of emergency as of today . 90 is Shut down causing all the traffic to get stuck in side roads state road 20 is now impassible with all the trucks stuck


----------



## SimonHS

The snow that you are having over there has made the news over here:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Sorry I have no pics of my old 500xr or my 250yz, we didn't have digital cameras back then . How about road bikes, anyone, sure there has to be a few in here.


 I've been riding my Sportster the most,







I also have a Yamaha XS650 twin,






and a couple Goldwings.

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> How about road bikes, anyone, sure there has to be a few in here.



I've got one of them too...2019 Yamaha mt09. I'm debating on doing suspension work to it, or just buying a dedicated sport bike. The motor is a crossplane triple and the throttle is addicting on it...suspension though, not so much.


----------



## GrizG

Squareground3691 said:


> Tire Rack is a decent place .


I've ordered from them a couple times... The charges for the first set for mounting and balancing wiped out, and then some, any price advantage over buying local. They are a good source if you cannot find what you want locally... which is why I ordered a second time.


----------



## GrizG

Billhook said:


> What happened to Global Warming?!!


It's around... The water temperature of the Great Lakes is quite warm and when mixed with the cold front its a huge precipitation generator...


----------



## GrizG

Opening day here... went out this morning and am home for lunch (less than 10 minutes away). All I saw was bucks which is a dramatic change from the past. Looks like EHD has helped the herd balance, herd size, and is saving the habitat from over browsing. We have antler restrictions here (minimum of 3 pts of at least an inch on a side) which demands careful viewing (I use binoculars) before shooting. The one buck was in the pines and it was rather dark in there... best I could tell it wasn't a legal buck... looked like a 4 pt. Dang! When it crossed the power line clear cut I could see more points! I was hunting with the flintlock and once it got into the woods on the other side of the powerlines I could barely see him with the naked eye. As I hunted my way out of the woods for lunch I found that he was traveling his scrape line. I know where I'll be on stand in coming hunts!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Im


LondonNeil said:


> Good for you! I like to read stories like this, people helping a neighbour.... Rarely arms to happen in suburban London so I like to be reminded people can be nice!


I don't intend to boast, but I help out three different elder couples out here. Their children have all left the community and gone now with children of their own. I grew up with these folks. Went to school with them. So it only feels right that I help out their parents as much as can. Although, I won't take money for bringing them fire wood. The love I give comes back to me ten fold. One way or another. From all these good folks. Both the elders and their sons and daughters I grew up with. So it all works out. Its a pretty tight community out here in the sticks on Kodiak Island. We definitely take care of our own!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Any of you buy tires online? I still need tires (car) for my trailer. I google my size and come up with some great prices from companies I've never heard of. Anyone know of reputable online companies?


Good question! I'm going to be looking for "tires and rims" fir my splitter on line. I've no idea were to start.


----------



## husqvarna257

Tire buyer is a good place for tires. Their web site is slow.


----------



## husqvarna257

I gave in today and put the snow blower on the tractor. The wood boiler is sipping wood so far the year. But it's getting colder so that will pick up.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> My dog is anxiously awaiting the end of deer season so he can run free again
> 
> View attachment 1033322


My dog threw up some deer bones on the floor bt the door in the middle if the night!  I'm not sure if he is running dear or not, because he definitely knows better.  My squaw cooked our dogs up some venison leg bones in the oven a couple weeks ago off a deer I deboned into venison, so maybe it is one of those bones. My other dog is getting older and has really short hair, she doesn't even like going outside in the fall and winter. Unless it's to do her duty, and even then she'll sit by the dog door and contemplate it for a few minutes. Then run out in the bushes for a minute or two. Then run right back inside!  Either way I've had "talks" with both my dogs over chasing deer. My heeler Angus goes everywhere with me, even hunting. Many many times and he always stays right at mt heels without command. Even when we are close to a deer, or spot a deer, so Im confused as to why he is regurgitating venison leg bones. Either way, I told my squaw this morning. "No more venison leg bones fir the dogs! Cooked or not"!


----------



## Honyuk96

Lionsfan said:


> Meh, you ain't seen nothin' yet. Come to Northern Mi. during snowmobile season and try dodging all the Redbull and cocaine fueled assholes heading north in their 3/4 ton diesel pickups at 90 mph while towing their 8-place enclosed trailers.


Nailed it ! So true.


----------



## Honyuk96

muddstopper said:


> I wouldnt laugh to hard. I have peed in many a deer scrape only to find the buck has freshened it up the next morning. I have also peed down a tree and had bucks come with their nose in the air smeeling and looking. I dont know if deer are attracted to the pee, but they sure dont seem to be afraid of it.


They are attracted( actually more curious ) to the scent of ammonia. I used to piss in scrapes all the time, i’d also spray them w ammonia. It’s an old trick and much cheaper than Tinks 69.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> My dog threw up some deer bones on the floor bt the door in the middle if the night!  I'm not sure if he is running dear or not, because he definitely knows better.  My squaw cooked our dogs up some venison leg bones in the oven a couple weeks ago off a deer I deboned into venison, so maybe it is one of those bones. My other dog is getting older and has really short hair, she doesn't even like going outside in the fall and winter. Unless it's to do her duty, and even then she'll sit by the dog door and contemplate it for a few minutes. Then run out in the bushes for a minute or two. Then run right back inside!  Either way I've had "talks" with both my dogs over chasing deer. My heeler Angus goes everywhere with me, even hunting. Many many times and he always stays right at mt heels without command. Even when we are close to a deer, or spot a deer, so Im confused as to why he is regurgitating venison leg bones. Either way, I told my squaw this morning. "No more venison leg bones fir the dogs! Cooked or not"!



When I was a kid, we had these neighbors across the road that just hated my family for some reason. They used to have a feeding trough set up for the deer and eventually even fenced some deer in to have "pet" deer...real weirdos.

Anyway, one of our German Shepherds was quite the hunter and broke out of our fence and into their fence once. I guess she ran one of the deer down and started eating it, all in front of these people. They freaked out and called the sheriff and tried to say that she was harassing livestock and should be shot. The sheriff that responded out ended up being a K9 unit and had the doppelganger to our dog...once he found out what they were doing with the deer, he read them the riot act. He let them go with a warning, but told them if they wasted emergency services one more time, he was going to turn them into Fish & Game.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

So here's the thing. I don't condone dogs running deer. Some folks that own a dog or dogs feel that if their dog doesn't s**t on the floor and is potty trained? Well then thats a "good well trained and mannered dog"! Regardless if the dog won't listen to or obey any simple command. I'm a dog person and understand them and their behavior and I WILL NOT have a dog that runs deer!!! Deer have enough natural predators to worry about let alone the harsh cold winters they try to survive. I've had conversations with folks about their dogs and some of these folks are absolutely oblivious to our dog laws in this State. They will make comments like "he's a real good dog! He even catches deer sometimes"! It just sticks to my craw deep under my skin! The Alaska Department of Fish and game encourages the termination of a dog in the act of running wild game. 
Your situation is different because you're dog was obviously contained and then broke loose and your neighbors were idiots for trying to contain a wild animal and then consider it to be their "live stock"! What really gets me is when folks have dogs and let them run loose knowing good and well they run deer, but make no attempt to correct or discipline the dog for doing so! I just don't get it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i scrounged (other stuff) some tasty yard eggs other day while up along county line.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

made for a nice cold weather country breakfast....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

plenty cut up firewood to go around...


 that fireplace!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

no shortage of work to go around, too... well, i mean get done!~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scrounged me up a hose reel extenion other day. stuck like chuck! nothing would let it come loose. so i hack sawed it off right there on side of crub! nothing would loosed it, fluids nor heat. so... i did next best thing. destructive management. and drilled the pot metal, then knocked rest of it out with chisel, drift and hammer... all in all, that went well. now hose is usable. have a spot for it corner of yard!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

plenty of scrounged firewood down here in town, too. no wood, no fire! and our fires are warm and user-friendly..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

yesterday we scrounged up and some other stuff Thanksgiving Dinner #2! at Sam's. Taste of Sam's going all weekend. tasty bits of aisle gourmet dining! lol....  we started with desert! lol. apple and pecan pie...



main menu. aisle

apple pie
pecan pie
ham pces
smked turkey
spuds n gravy
brussels
mac/cheese
spinich-cheese turnovers
cheesecake, choc n vanil
cranberry tart
sourdough bread/butter
granola cup
green bean cass
spkling drink - grape

and peppermint/choco almonds
all in all!:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hope you folks up north are being careful out on all the snowy roads....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

to get back 'on topic'... at least close... there is a nice curbside pile of tree cuttings couple blocks from me. ez gettings. some nice fireplace sized bits. 2,3-4' long. all oak. if i can muster the drive and energy to do some cold weather saw work... put chain back on my Echo... think it would be an ez scrounge.

well, u get the idea...


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im
> I don't intend to boast, but I help out three different elder couples out here. Their children have all left the community and gone now with children of their own. I grew up with these folks. Went to school with them. So it only feels right that I help out their parents as much as can. Although, I won't take money for bringing them fire wood. The love I give comes back to me ten fold. One way or another. From all these good folks. Both the elders and their sons and daughters I grew up with. So it all works out. Its a pretty tight community out here in the sticks on Kodiak Island. We definitely take care of our own!


Very nice of you and I agree with that sentiment, you literally do get 10 times your return when you give things to people in need.


----------



## svk

Put about an hour and a half out in the woods before lunch. Didn’t see any deer but did see some beds from last night. I’m sure it’s the same three does my son has been seeing. Ran into my neighbor who is also hunting, had a nice chat with him. Back home making chicken noodle soup to bring to a gal who is under the weather.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> So here's the thing. I don't condone dogs running deer. Some folks that own a dog or dogs feel that if their dog doesn't s**t on the floor and is potty trained? Well then thats a "good well trained and mannered dog"! Regardless if the dog won't listen to or obey any simple command. I'm a dog person and understand them and their behavior and I WILL NOT have a dog that runs deer!!! Deer have enough natural predators to worry about let alone the harsh cold winters they try to survive. I've had conversations with folks about their dogs and some of these folks are absolutely oblivious to our dog laws in this State. They will make comments like "he's a real good dog! He even catches deer sometimes"! It just sticks to my craw deep under my skin! The Alaska Department of Fish and game encourages the termination of a dog in the act of running wild game.
> Your situation is different because you're dog was obviously contained but broke loose and your neighbors were idiots for trying to contain a wild animal and then consider it to be their "live stock"! What really gets me is when folks have dogs and let them run loose knowing good and well they run deer, but make no attempt to correct or discipline the dog for doing so! I just don't get it!



Yeah, I've never encouraged nor condoned dogs doing that sort of thing. That particular dog wasn't allowed to leave the fence without being on leash, just because her prey drive was so high...even though we lived in a rural area, it wasn't cool to just let the dogs roam.

I don't have dogs anymore, but my last dog (different dog,GSD/border collie mix) was well trained. I could walk her off leash anywhere...you could see that she wanted to chase animals, but wouldn't do anything without permission. The few times she did start to run, she could be recalled easily. In her case, I think it was more of a herding thing rather than trying to kill animals. 

I did have one incident where a doe jumped inside the fence that I didn't know about. My dog would basically corner it into this fence/woodshed area...when the deer would try to leave that spot, my dog would push it back into it...she never did do anything to intentionally harm it. Once I came down to where the deer was, she basically backed off as to say it was my problem now. It was quite bizarre, as I never formally trained her to herd, just the genes in those particular dogs. She did that to a barn cat I had as well, she'd occupy herself with making sure the cat didn't wander too far from the shop.

The whole wild animal thing is kinda outta wack here. There are quite a few people who feed the deer, so the deer have no fear of anything...it seems as if they don't even care about natural predators. Along with the abundance of deer, we also now have an abundance of mountain lions. Now people are bitching about how common lion sightings are and think we should be out hunting lions. 

I'm not a lefty greenie type guy by any means, but IMO this is just nature trying to correct an imbalance caused by us. If people would stop providing an unnatural amount of food and water, maybe the deer population would migrate back out into the backcountry...and bring the lions with them? Hunters would actually benefit as well, as the deer would actually be out in the public land.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I've got one of them too...2019 Yamaha mt09. I'm debating on doing suspension work to it, or just buying a dedicated sport bike. The motor is a crossplane triple and the throttle is addicting on it...suspension though, not so much.


Do you scrounge any of that forest burn in the background?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

djg james said:


> Any of you buy tires online? I still need tires (car) for my trailer. I google my size and come up with some great prices from companies I've never heard of. Anyone know of reputable online companies?


I’ve bought a lot from Tire rack, discount tire direct and of course good old Amazon.


----------



## svk

I should add-I’ve also bought some tires from eBay.


----------



## jolj

I went to clean seeds & ground weeds off my Kubota L4701 radiator & found a removable screen that I can wash off.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I've never encouraged nor condoned dogs doing that sort of thing. That particular dog wasn't allowed to leave the fence without being on leash, just because her prey drive was so high...even though we lived in a rural area, it wasn't cool to just let the dogs roam.
> 
> I don't have dogs anymore, but my last dog (different dog,GSD/border collie mix) was well trained. I could walk her off leash anywhere...you could see that she wanted to chase animals, but wouldn't do anything without permission. The few times she did start to run, she could be recalled easily. In her case, I think it was more of a herding thing rather than trying to kill animals.
> 
> I did have one incident where a doe jumped inside the fence that I didn't know about. My dog would basically corner it into this fence/woodshed area...when the deer would try to leave that spot, my dog would push it back into it...she never did do anything to intentionally harm it. Once I came down to where the deer was, she basically backed off as to say it was my problem now. It was quite bizarre, as I never formally trained her to herd, just the genes in those particular dogs. She did that to a barn cat I had as well, she'd occupy herself with making sure the cat didn't wander too far from the shop.
> 
> The whole wild animal thing is kinda outta wack here. There are quite a few people who feed the deer, so the deer have no fear of anything...it seems as if they don't even care about natural predators. Along with the abundance of deer, we also now have an abundance of mountain lions. Now people are bitching about how common lion sightings are and think we should be out hunting lions.
> 
> I'm not a lefty greenie type guy by any means, but IMO this is just nature trying to correct an imbalance caused by us. If people would stop providing an unnatural amount of food and water, maybe the deer population would migrate back out into the backcountry...and bring the lions with them? Hunters would actually benefit as well, as the deer would actually be out in the public land.


I most definitely agree! On all of it!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you scrounge any of that forest burn in the background?


Nope, I get enough softwoods from my own property. Any of the hardwoods I get from doing tree work on the side. 

I think even you'd be impressed by the amount of salvage logging they did this year in that burn(Caldor fire, 200k+ acres.) It helps that they mostly went after stuff near the roads with bunchers, but I was impressed by the amount of hand falling that they were doing on the less favorable terrain. That road I took the picture on is 25 miles long and they have cleared both sides 200'+ for almost the entirety of the whole road...all by early summer. They then were working off some of the forest service roads off of it.

It's now my favorite street riding road. With the trees gone, the sight lines are incredible...you can "safely" do stupid speeds on that road as you can see around turns and for any deer, cattle, etc that may be on the sides of the road. Wide sweepers that you can take at nearly triple digit speeds on a sport bike, along with tighter turns that you can drag a knee in if you feel adventurous lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

This street bike talk has jonesin' to take the 09 out for a ride...maybe later. High today of mid-50's and clear skies...not not exactly my preferred temp for a street ride, but it'll do...and not windy like yesterday. This is perfect dirt riding conditions right now, so I'm going to do some prep on the Beta in anticipation of a trip out to the dez tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> There are quite a few people who feed the deer, so the deer have no fear of anything...it seems as if they don't even care about natural predators. Along with the abundance of deer, we also now have an abundance of mountain lions. Now people are bitching about how common lion sightings are and think we should be out hunting lions.



I immediately thought that when I read your earlier post about the deer being where the people are. I know that where there are deer, there are mountain lions.


----------



## svk

Haywire said:


> Used tires is the way to roll. People change vehicles so much these days, there's always good deals to be had on craigslist. Let someone else take the hit.


I’ve picked up nice take offs before in this manner.

Except for mud tires. Every 17-22 year old kid wanting 90 percent prices for 15 percent rubber lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you scrounge any of that forest burn in the background?



I also don’t scrounge the burnt stuff. For one thing it’s messy work, everything ends up black. I have done it in the past. And I also have more than enough wood on my own property. Most log trucks coming down the highway are still hauling blackened logs, from the Creek Fire in the fall of 2020. It has been that way for two years. That fire burned 380,000 acres.


----------



## old CB

JimR said:


> Good luck with the knee replacement. I love mine.


Am home this afternoon, learning how to get around. My wife is a retired RN, so I have the best caregiver possible.

The ice machine is gold. It features a pad that surrounds my knee, held in place with velcro. Water passages inside the pad hold cold water that is pumped from a cooler on the floor with a mixture of ice and cold water to supply the pump. Only downside is the ice melts and has to be refreshed about every 3-4 hrs. Had an on-duty nurse to handle that last night. Not sure if I'll feel right about asking my home nurse to get up, drain water, and fetch ice 2--3 times tonight.

Amazing the technology we have these days. A new knee! When they wheeled me into the operating room yesterday morning, the array of equipment, and the numerous attendants scurrying around were astounding. Purdy damn cool stuff.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sierra_rider said:


> Anyway, one of our German Shepherds was quite the hunter and broke out of our fence and into their fence once. I guess she ran one of the deer down and started eating it, all in front of these people.


 You are lucky you wasn't around here, your dog would have been shot ASAP, no DNR or cop needed for that to happen here.

Folks here won't put up with stray dogs coming over and killing animals on their property, ANY animals!

I guess we are all weirdos too. lol

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> You are lucky you wasn't around here, your dog would have been shot ASAP, no DNR or cop needed for that to happen here.
> 
> Folks here won't put up with stray dogs coming over and killing animals on their property, ANY animals!
> 
> I guess we are all weirdos too. lol
> 
> SR


You evidently didn't read the whole story, but not a stray dog...a normally fenced dog that got out. Neighbors were breaking the law by feeding wildlife as well as attempting to domesticate them.

We'll disagree on this, but I have problems with people that feed deer. Not only do they attract predators, but they are borderline a nuisance with how many of them are out on the roads. I can go out into the backcountry and never see deer...meanwhile I see a dozen or so every day at my house. Also see quite a few of them dead on the side of the road. The same people that feed the deer ***** on that Nextdoor app about people to drive unreasonably slow to avoid their "deer babies." It doesn't matter, I've had one jump out of the darkness before and actually run into the side of my pickup. They're causing the problem, but like to blame it on others.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

DO NOT FEED THE WILD LIFE!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well its Northeast 30 out here on the Cape and rain.



So I decided to finally Split the quartered wood in my yard 




and get it stacked in the arctic entrance.



Although I don't use kindling that often. I try to pick up any small kindling size pieces in the area's on my property where I just happen to be splitting wood. 



Not much goes to waste or gets thrown away in rural or remote Alaska. So I save my used motor oil from all my equipment and vehicles and mix it into saw waste fir fire starter. 


It works quit well! Thats why I don't use kindling. If my wood is seasoned properly? I don't need it, but my Squaw likes to use kindling because she says my firestarter stinks! 

How do you deal with your squaw, I mean scrounge? 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sierra_rider said:


> You evidently didn't read the whole story, but not a stray dog...a normally fenced dog that got out. Neighbors were breaking the law by feeding wildlife as well as attempting to domesticate them.
> 
> We'll disagree on this, but I have problems with people that feed deer. Not only do they attract predators, but they are borderline a nuisance with how many of them are out on the roads. I can go out into the backcountry and never see deer...meanwhile I see a dozen or so every day at my house. Also see quite a few of them dead on the side of the road. The same people that feed the deer ***** on that Nextdoor app about people to drive unreasonably slow to avoid their "deer babies." It doesn't matter, I've had one jump out of the darkness before and actually run into the side of my pickup. They're causing the problem, but like to blame it on others.


 Yes I read the whole story, and I never said the neighbors were right in having the deer, but any dog that isn't home, has strayed, and around here if it's hunting/killing it's shot. You don't have to agree, but that's the way it is.

Keep them home....problem solved!

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well its Northeast 30 out here on the Cape and rain.
> View attachment 1033478
> 
> 
> So I decided to finally Split the quartered wood in my yard
> View attachment 1033479
> View attachment 1033481
> 
> 
> and get it stacked in the arctic entrance.
> View attachment 1033482
> 
> 
> Although I don't use kindling that often. I try to pick up any small kindling size pieces in the area's on my property where I just happen to be splitting wood.
> View attachment 1033483
> 
> 
> Not much goes to waste or gets thrown away in rural or remote Alaska. So I save my used motor oil from all my equipment and vehicles and mix it into saw waste fir fire starter. View attachment 1033484
> 
> 
> It works quit well! Thats why I don't use kindling. If my wood is seasoned properly? I don't need it, but my Squaw likes to use kindling because she says my firestarter stinks!
> 
> How do you deal with your squaw, I mean scrounge?
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



I get my kindling as the scraps from a cabinet shop...I wouldn't bother with it, but it makes starting a fire super convenient. I keep a 50gal can full of the scrap on the front porch, I grab a handleful of it and 20 seconds with the butane torch, I have a fire.

We've only had 1 week that it was belligerently cold, so I just light a fire when I come in at night and let it die in the morning.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes I read the whole story, and I never said the neighbors were right in having the deer, but any dog that isn't home, has strayed, and around here if it's hunting/killing it's shot. You don't have to agree, but that's the way it is.
> 
> Keep them home....problem solved!
> 
> SR


Accidents happen, but feeding wildlife isn't an accident.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I would hope if one of my dogs or both were running lose and one my neighbors saw them? That they would call me or stop by to let me know that my dog is loose before they made any assumptions and just shot it like an A**h**e That being said. Any of my neighbors would let me know because I've got awesome neighbors!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would hope if one of my dogs or both were running lose and one my neighbors saw them? That they would call my or stop by to let me know that my dog is loose before they made any assumptions and just shot it like an A**h**e That being said. Any of my neighbors would let me know because I've got awesome neighbors!


 Same thing would happen here, IF they aren't hunting/killing another animal.

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would hope if one of my dogs or both were running lose and one my neighbors saw them? That they would call my or stop by to let me know that my dog is loose before they made any assumptions and just shot it like an A**h**e That being said. Any of my neighbors would let me know because I've got awesome neighbors!


Yep same here. Last time I saw a dog running around on my property, I walked her back over to my neighbors house where she came from and let him know that he probably had a hole in the fence. He's generally got a bomb-proof fence, but stuff happens. 

We used to have a guy in the area that would shoot on site...he quickly ostracized himself from all the neighbors and nobody would give him the time of day. It may not be a big deal in some places, but here it can be...get your truck stuck in the snow or something like that? If they like you, you'll end up with several people out with shovels. Burn some bridges, and people are just going to watch you struggle. I can't imagine burning bridges with neighbors up in some place like where you live...not good.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep same here. Last time I saw a dog running around on my property, I walked her back over to my neighbors house where she came from and let him know that he probably had a hole in the fence. He's generally got a bomb-proof fence, but stuff happens.
> 
> We used to have a guy in the area that would shoot on site...he quickly ostracized himself from all the neighbors and nobody would give him the time of day. It may not be a big deal in some places, but here it can be...get your truck stuck in the snow or something like that? If they like you, you'll end up with several people out with shovels. Burn some bridges, and people are just going to watch you struggle. I can't imagine burning bridges with neighbors up in some place like where you live...not good.


 I Know you are trying to single me out with a negative comment, but I said "around here", and this is farm country, folks don't like dogs killing animals, folks have lost calves to stray dogs, so include my neighbors with the shooting of stray dogs! lol

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I pulled the motor out of my BSM, it needed the valves adjusted, it has exhaust leaks and maybe a bad switch, so I moved it to my basement to work on. 







It's nice and warm in my basement so I can just take my time and get it all fixed up!

SR


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope you folks up north are being careful out on all the snowy roads....
> View attachment 1033454


This make me remember a few years ago, I was out plowing the back 40, basically in no man's land. Snow jet falling harder and harder. Got to the point where I just stopped the truck cause I couldn't see. About a half hour later it kept up enough I could continue on my route. Came around a turn and realized I plowed about 1/3 of the lane I was in and 2/3 the field next to the road.... straight down to the dirt. Ended up going back that spring to fix my f-up. Property owner didn't begrudge me too much.


Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I've never encouraged nor condoned dogs doing that sort of thing. That particular dog wasn't allowed to leave the fence without being on leash, just because her prey drive was so high...even though we lived in a rural area, it wasn't cool to just let the dogs roam.
> 
> I don't have dogs anymore, but my last dog (different dog,GSD/border collie mix) was well trained. I could walk her off leash anywhere...you could see that she wanted to chase animals, but wouldn't do anything without permission. The few times she did start to run, she could be recalled easily. In her case, I think it was more of a herding thing rather than trying to kill animals.
> 
> I did have one incident where a doe jumped inside the fence that I didn't know about. My dog would basically corner it into this fence/woodshed area...when the deer would try to leave that spot, my dog would push it back into it...she never did do anything to intentionally harm it. Once I came down to where the deer was, she basically backed off as to say it was my problem now. It was quite bizarre, as I never formally trained her to herd, just the genes in those particular dogs. She did that to a barn cat I had as well, she'd occupy herself with making sure the cat didn't wander too far from the shop.
> 
> The whole wild animal thing is kinda outta wack here. There are quite a few people who feed the deer, so the deer have no fear of anything...it seems as if they don't even care about natural predators. Along with the abundance of deer, we also now have an abundance of mountain lions. Now people are bitching about how common lion sightings are and think we should be out hunting lions.
> 
> I'm not a lefty greenie type guy by any means, but IMO this is just nature trying to correct an imbalance caused by us. If people would stop providing an unnatural amount of food and water, maybe the deer population would migrate back out into the backcountry...and bring the lions with them? Hunters would actually benefit as well, as the deer would actually be out in the public land.


My Shepard will run a deer off the property, she won't kill or even attempt to harm them. Stops dead at the property line or if I call her off. Can't stand a dog that doest listen.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I would hope if one of my dogs or both were running lose and one my neighbors saw them? That they would call my or stop by to let me know that my dog is loose before they made any assumptions and just shot it like an A**h**e That being said. Any of my neighbors would let me know because I've got awesome neighbors!


Last neighbor that shot a dog, nearly got shot himself. Actually there was a stand off between the two neighbors and the cops. I won't lie, the jerk neighbor that everyone Hates got off easy, just like normal. Really as many jerk things he's done over the years I wouldn't lift a finger to help him one bit. As a matter of fact I stop plowing the lane at my property line because he's such an arse.


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> I pulled the motor out of my BSM, it needed the valves adjusted, it has exhaust leaks and maybe a bad switch, so I moved it to my basement to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice and warm in my basement so I can just take my time and get it all fixed up!
> 
> SR


If it's an exhaust leak because of bad manifold gaskets, find some 1/8" dead soft aluminum or copper sheet (copper is better) make some new gaskets and add a very thin layer of copper rtv to each side. Once it's all set up they will never leak again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> I Know you are trying to single me out with a negative comment, but I said "around here", and this is farm country, folks don't like dogs killing animals, folks have lost calves to stray dogs, so include my neighbors with the shooting of stray dogs! lol
> 
> SR


I'm not trying to single you out. If I had animals and I saw a dog(or insert predatory animal) harassing them, I'd probably take what steps are necessary to protect them...but we're talking about deer. I'm not for indiscriminate killing of deer, but we have a problem with deer here because of people feeding them...they even hand out depridation permits because of it. Taking a shot at a dog harassing deer isn't worth whatever trouble might come to me of it IMO.

This really isn't farming country, but more timblerland...we are surrounded by private timberland and national forest land...there are actually quite a bit of cattle, but they are basically free-range through private and federal grazing leases...not so much dogs, but I'm sure a bunch of the calves fall prey to mountain lions. They unload the cattle in late spring and then come back to round them up around the time the first snow flies.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> If it's an exhaust leak because of bad manifold gaskets, find some 1/8" dead soft aluminum or copper sheet (copper is better) make some new gaskets and add a very thin layer of copper rtv to each side. Once it's all set up they will never leak again.


 The tabs that the bolts go through are bent, there's quite a gap to the head. I'm going to heat them and bend them flatter and then flatten the whole surface.

SR


----------



## SS396driver

Well first day of rifle season been hunting a nice 8 pointer on my friends farm . Got there early this am saw nothing all day not even a doe . So around 3 I drag out the chainsaw and cut some RTB wood . Loaded and left and at the end of the 400ft driveway there is my deer on the grass under the farm sign . Someone hit him both front legs were twisted and mangled . Such a shame . 

But I managed a nice load of wood


----------



## Sierra_rider

New accessory for the lathe...should make setting saw mandrels a breeze with the 4-jaw.


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> Well first day of rifle season been hunting a nice 8 pointer on my friends farm . Got there early this am saw nothing all day not even a doe . So around 3 I drag out the chainsaw and cut some RTB oak and hickory . Loaded and left and at the end of the 400ft driveway there is my deer on the grass under the farm sign . Someone hit him both front legs were twisted and mangled . Such a shame . View attachment 1033493
> 
> But I managed a nice load of wood View attachment 1033494
> View attachment 1033495
> View attachment 1033496


I hope you butchered him? Shame, he's a nice looking buck. Rifle season is around the corner here and were seeing more and more hit on the road I have a lot of state game lands around my place and the activity in the woods has gone through the roof again, that and archey being in season the deer are moving like crazy.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> I hope you butchered him? Shame, he's a nice looking buck. Rifle season is around the corner here and were seeing more and more hit on the road I have a lot of state game lands around my place and the activity in the woods has gone through the roof again, that and archey being in season the deer are moving like crazy.


No in NY you need the proper tag to harvest roadkill . In my experience it’s not worth the trouble most of the meat will be bloodshot .


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> No in NY you need the proper tag to harvest roadkill . In my experience it’s not worth the trouble most of the meat will be bloodshot .


Thats too bad, it's a quick call to the GW they take some info down, you drop the rack off or (if they have time) they will come and get it from you. I've gotten a lot of good meat from road kills in the past. You can afford to be picky in those circumstances, kept meat on the table for years. There's even a list you can get put on for pick ups. I don't have the time to run around and get them since starting at the park, so I haven't signed up in the past 2 years.


----------



## bigealta

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep same here. Last time I saw a dog running around on my property, I walked her back over to my neighbors house where she came from and let him know that he probably had a hole in the fence. He's generally got a bomb-proof fence, but stuff happens.
> 
> We used to have a guy in the area that would shoot on site...he quickly ostracized himself from all the neighbors and nobody would give him the time of day. It may not be a big deal in some places, but here it can be...get your truck stuck in the snow or something like that? If they like you, you'll end up with several people out with shovels. Burn some bridges, and people are just going to watch you struggle. I can't imagine burning bridges with neighbors up in some place like where you live...not good.


Dealing with the exact same dog killer issue here in Utah. We live in a 1 acre lot neighborhood. New guy shot our friends family pet that wandered onto their lawn. Super friendly dog no threat to anything. Guy shot the dog and said i warned him. Next time anyone in his family needs any help for anything he will be completely ghosted. And yeah illegal to discharge a fire arm in our area. Makes my blood boil!


----------



## thawolff

muddstopper said:


> View attachment 1031288
> 
> 
> Probably the only one I will get this year. I usually try to take 2 per season but, I just found out I have Kidney cancer and will be having surgery in a few weeks. I have 4 more similar size deer coming to my feeder, not counting the does. I also found out my firewood scrounger makes a great deer hauler.


I had it 5yr ago and it was tough. I won't lie to you. I'm still kicking not as high as I used to but I'm 65yrs old.

Just take care of yourself and get away from the Drs as quick as possible..
Good luck
Bill


----------



## H-Ranch

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes I read the whole story, and I never said the neighbors were right in having the deer, but any dog that isn't home, has strayed, and around here if it's hunting/killing it's shot. You don't have to agree, but that's the way it is.
> 
> Keep them home....problem solved!
> 
> SR


When we moved into our house we got a welcome to the township newsletter for our mostly rural township that included a small section on dogs. It basically said if you let your dog run wild, expect it to get shot.

Edit: This township does have a lot of hobby farms with livestock/pets. I believe that was mentioned in the newsletter as well. I'm sure there are guys that would shoot on sight, but most would be protecting their own investment. Or a known problem animal. I know that if a dog attacked me it would not get a second chance.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Okay 9 pages. I'm caught up. Was cold as heck at the cabin mostly cause the wind was howling the whole time. It should only take about 4000 BTU's to heat my cabin cause its only 200 sq.feet but It was hard to keep it warm even running 12,000 BTU's. I survived thankfully. Had to slow to almost a stop on the way home for a big doe that decided it needed to cross the hyway right in front of me.


----------



## Vtrombly

Hey guys been busy working but now with a walking cast. Had a peice of steel tubing get my big toe fractured in 3 spots but didn't really hurt afterwords just when it happened. I'll be fine just a little troublesome. I haven't hunted at all yet not sure if I'm going to with this. If anything I might get a doe license and hunt the backyard if I feel up to it. I did get out my mosin nagant looks like I have a Belgian barrel on mine which are supposed to be better I guess. I'll have to take it out sometime and see if I can dial it in.


----------



## sean donato

Vtrombly said:


> Hey guys been busy working but now with a walking cast. Had a peice of steel tubing get my big toe fractured in 3 spots but didn't really hurt afterwords just when it happened. I'll be fine just a little troublesome. I haven't hunted at all yet not sure if I'm going to with this. If anything I might get a doe license and hunt the backyard if I feel up to it. I did get out my mosin nagant looks like I have a Belgian barrel on mine which are supposed to be better I guess. I'll have to take it out sometime and see if I can dial it in.View attachment 1033507


Get well soon. Foot injuries suck.


----------



## Vtrombly

sean donato said:


> Get well soon. Foot injuries suck.


Thank you, yeah it's not fun it's like wearing a ski boot all day. I go back monday for a checkup and in another week the boot should go away so not too bad. It could have been allot worse.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Got all the white oak busted and in the truck. Now, Where to put it…


----------



## sean donato

In the wood shed thats already full.....


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> In the wood shed thats already full.....


You guys with your woodsheds! My yard looks like a homeless encampment with all the tarps covering different piles all over the place.


----------



## jolj

Sawyer Rob said:


> I Know you are trying to single me out with a negative comment, but I said "around here", and this is farm country, folks don't like dogs killing animals, folks have lost calves to stray dogs, so include my neighbors with the shooting of stray dogs! lol
> 
> SR


I had a dog right after I got married that someone gave me, she would not stay home.
One day she did not come home at all, I know she is buried in the farmland some where.
I have not taken other peoples problem since that day & I do not care if neighbors do not talk to me..
Your animals harm my animals on my property & I will plant a tree on their finale resting place.
You want your animals to roam free, buy an island!


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys with your woodsheds! My yard looks like a homeless encampment with all the tarps covering different piles all over the place.


My yard looks like a lumber yard... the wood shed is this year's ready to burn, then there's logs and rounds piled everywhere. The shed keeps things tidy and close to the house.


----------



## bob kern

H-Ranch said:


> Hey fellas, I thought I'd put up a few pictures of some old friends that we haven't seen around here in a while.
> View attachment 1033308
> View attachment 1033309
> View attachment 1033310


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im
> I don't intend to boast, but I help out three different elder couples out here. Their children have all left the community and gone now with children of their own. I grew up with these folks. Went to school with them. So it only feels right that I help out their parents as much as can. Although, I won't take money for bringing them fire wood. The love I give comes back to me ten fold. One way or another. From all these good folks. Both the elders and their sons and daughters I grew up with. So it all works out. Its a pretty tight community out here in the sticks on Kodiak Island. We definitely take care of our own!


You can't out give the Good Lord! He knows and settles up in some way or another every time.


----------



## bob kern

old CB said:


> Am home this afternoon, learning how to get around. My wife is a retired RN, so I have the best caregiver possible.
> 
> The ice machine is gold. It features a pad that surrounds my knee, held in place with velcro. Water passages inside the pad hold cold water that is pumped from a cooler on the floor with a mixture of ice and cold water to supply the pump. Only downside is the ice melts and has to be refreshed about every 3-4 hrs. Had an on-duty nurse to handle that last night. Not sure if I'll feel right about asking my home nurse to get up, drain water, and fetch ice 2--3 times tonight.
> 
> Amazing the technology we have these days. A new knee! When they wheeled me into the operating room yesterday morning, the array of equipment, and the numerous attendants scurrying around were astounding. Purdy damn cool stuff.


God's speed in recovery!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> My yard looks like a lumber yard... the wood shed is this year's ready to burn, then there's logs and rounds piled everywhere. The shed keeps things tidy and close to the house.


Yeah, I have that problem. I've got a couple of log decks of pine that I need to get milled. Also piles of both split wood and rounds everywhere. My neighbor has a woodmizer, but our schedules never seem to line up to get my stuff milled. He's got some somewhat technical large pine removals he wants me to do, so that's our trade.


----------



## bob kern

Sawyer Rob said:


> Same thing would happen here, IF they aren't hunting/killing another animal.
> 
> SR


Around these parts it's kinda simple. Most dogs run and are loved by everyone. A few years ago mine put an angry drunk back in his car that was threatening a single gal 2 doors down and she was sure glad he was roaming. They all make their rounds and don't really cause any mischief. If one does, proper compensation is made and said pup has seen his last day of free ranging. There has been one or two over the decades who didn't have enough brains about them to distinguish been a bad guy and a friendly neighbor. They were quickly taken out of the equation..... By the owner! Blessed with great neighbors and thankful we have always been able to work through any sticky situations.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Well, this should've been my priority instead of riding dirtbikes and Frankenstiening expensive fuel injected chainsaws, but I did make a small bit of progress on my homemade log splitter...even that the only progress was just finding out there is more wrong with it...

This is a 14hp e-start Kohler I inherited with the project. I'm guessing it came out of a lawnmower...serial number gives it a manufacture date of 1978. Anyway...new battery, no crank. Tested it, seems as if the entire E-start system is garbage. The coil is bad and the starter doesn't turn with jumped...now I'm debating fixing this motor up or just grabbing a predator motor from Harbor Freight. 

The pros for the predator is, the price and that they come with a fuel tank(I haven't got around to solving that yet.) I know they seem to hold up well considering that they're Chinese/Taiwanese crap engines. It's not exactly what I want to do, but I'm trying to keep this project as a reasonable alternative to just buying a new log splitter.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Had to slow to almost a stop on the way home for a big doe that decided it needed to cross the hyway right in front of me.


Let me guess, a dog was chasing it .


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Well, this should've been my priority instead of riding dirtbikes and Frankenstiening expensive fuel injected chainsaws, but I did make a small bit of progress on my homemade log splitter...even that the only progress was just finding out there is more wrong with it...
> 
> This is a 14hp e-start Kohler I inherited with the project. I'm guessing it came out of a lawnmower...serial number gives it a manufacture date of 1978. Anyway...new battery, no crank. Tested it, seems as if the entire E-start system is garbage. The coil is bad and the starter doesn't turn with jumped...now I'm debating fixing this motor up or just grabbing a predator motor from Harbor Freight.
> 
> The pros for the predator is, the price and that they come with a fuel tank(I haven't got around to solving that yet.) I know they seem to hold up well considering that they're Chinese/Taiwanese crap engines. It's not exactly what I want to do, but I'm trying to keep this project as a reasonable alternative to just buying a new log splitter.


Buy the harbor freight engine. They are really very good and it will sip fuel compared to the old kohlers. No need to make life harder then it needs to be imo.


----------



## sean donato

Oh, I forgot to mention I finally got a set of forks for the kubota! Now I just need to fab up the mount and I'm off to log moving paradise till I get or make a grapple bucket.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Thats too bad, it's a quick call to the GW they take some info down, you drop the rack off or (if they have time) they will come and get it from you. I've gotten a lot of good meat from road kills in the past. You can afford to be picky in those circumstances, kept meat on the table for years. There's even a list you can get put on for pick ups. I don't have the time to run around and get them since starting at the park, so I haven't signed up in the past 2 years.


Same in this State. If a person accidentally hits a deer and kills it or mortaly wounds it and has to put it down. Most of the time a state trooper will come investigate it. Then let the driver take it if he wants it and it was legitimately hit. Unless the towns local homeless shelter or orphanage is short on meat. If so, then it would be taken there. If a driver mortaly wounds a deer, ends up putting it down, keeps the carcass and dosent report it. The driver can be charged with poaching if the driver gets caught. Many spot lighters have been busted loading a carcass and claimed they had to put it down because they hit it and it wasn't gonna make it. That's why roadkill is supposed to be reported in this State and about 80% of the time. 
It is investigated when reported.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Any fall or winter night in AK is a good night to burn up some scrounge fir a sweat bath! Or any other cold state fir that matter! 

Ive had this baby up to 193 degrees before and 180 many many times.  Its a good sweat! 




Stay warm this winter gentleman!


----------



## NbyNWisc

ElevatorGuy said:


> Got all the white oak busted and in the truck. Now, Where to put it…View attachment 1033508
> View attachment 1033509


I think I have some room for it !!


----------



## muddstopper

SS396driver said:


> No in NY you need the proper tag to harvest roadkill . In my experience it’s not worth the trouble most of the meat will be bloodshot .


Taking care of bloodshot meat isnt a problem. If you put the meat in a cooler full of ice and leave it for 7-10 days, all that blood will drain out. I have taken deer shoulders that have been shot thru, put in a cooler full of ice and not lose a handfull of meat. I dont pick up road kill simply because I dont know how long the deer has laid on the road. I would be more worried about spoiled meat, than the blood shot part. Also, if the guts are busted open, I dont want any part of it.


----------



## turnkey4099

sean donato said:


> I hope you butchered him? Shame, he's a nice looking buck. Rifle season is around the corner here and were seeing more and more hit on the road I have a lot of state game lands around my place and the activity in the woods has gone through the roof again, that and archey being in season the deer are moving like crazy.


I almost totaled my car on a deer. Deer came up running out of a ditch so close I had no chance to do anything. I' m such a good customer at the fender shop they worked with me and kept the estimate down below the vehicles blue book. Then I forgot that in this state you can legally harvest road kill as long as you report it. One deer went to waste.


----------



## Gabby3545

Heard a chipper running just down the road from me. Went to see what's going on. Long story short, they're thinning out some dead/mistletoe trees and I get all the wood! Good start for next year's supply. Told them they don't need to chip anything bigger than 2 inches. It's all BTUs to me!


----------



## SimonHS

Gabby3545 said:


> Heard a chipper running just down the road from me. Went to see what's going on. Long story short, they're thinning out some dead/mistletoe trees and I get all the wood! Good start for next year's supply. Told them they don't need to chip anything bigger than 2 inches. It's all BTUs to me!



What types of trees are they taking down? Post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Let me guess, a dog was chasing it .



No dog, could have been a scantily clad Jamaican gal with s shotgun tho.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Gabby3545 said:


> Heard a chipper running just down the road from me. Went to see what's going on. Long story short, they're thinning out some dead/mistletoe trees and I get all the wood! Good start for next year's supply. Told them they don't need to chip anything bigger than 2 inches. It's all BTUs to me!


@chipper1 ? Maybe he runs around chasing deer also.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I hit a deer twice once. Kind of. 

Traveling across Idaho, and heading up to Arco for a job, go up the big hill north of Mountian home, and I’m hauling ass down the other side in my 1 ton Chevy pulling my 24’ camper and this white tail pops out right in front of me and I hit him going every bit of 80 down that hill. Bastard flies up, over the top of my camper and smashed the windshield out of our Honda Accord that my wife was driving behind me.


----------



## 501Maico

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been riding my Sportster the most,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Yamaha XS650 twin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple Goldwings.
> 
> SR


Oh my, an XS650. What I remember the most is how difficult it was to access/adjust the intake valves. I still have the special 10mm offset box wrench that I bought from the MAC man to make the job easier. These were the first year green tank models and it looks like they made it easier in later years because your intake covers look flatter. The used to have the same cover as the exhaust and it would hit the carbs when trying to remove it. .002 intake .004 exhaust, I can't remember **** nowadaze so why is that still stuck in my head.


----------



## djg james

https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/some-wtf-pics.128850/page-13113#post-7868220



Now here's a real truck! My dream scrounging truck. Have to put it on my Xmas list.


----------



## djg james

muddstopper said:


> Taking care of bloodshot meat isnt a problem. If you put the meat in a cooler full of ice and leave it for 7-10 days, all that blood will drain out. I have taken deer shoulders that have been shot thru, put in a cooler full of ice and not lose a handfull of meat. I dont pick up road kill simply because I dont know how long the deer has laid on the road. I would be more worried about spoiled meat, than the blood shot part. Also, if the guts are busted open, I dont want any part of it.


Good to know. My Dad hit a deer one year and called me wanting to know if I wanted it. I was afraid of the same things so I said no. Luckily, a woman saw the accident, stopped and said she would take it. It would be her family's meet for the winter. She called her husband and the deer didn't go to waste.


----------



## WoodAbuser

djg james said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/some-wtf-pics.128850/page-13113#post-7868220
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a real truck! My dream scrounging truck. Have to put it on my Xmas list.


Just ditch the toolbox and add a headache rack. It will be perfect!


----------



## djg james

Talking about running dogs, I was given a 9 mo old beagle that was found out in the wild. I didn't have a pen for him, so I chained him on the porch while I was at work. I live in a subdivision made up of large lots with woods surrounding it. He loved to run. Somehow, he'd get off his chain and be gone for days. You could hear him in the wood howling after rabbits. Neighbor complained several times about him barking in their woods at night. One day he never returned......


----------



## ericylee

JimR said:


> Pee on their scrape or near their rub and watch what happens. I have been doing this for a long time.


I haven’t tried that yet, LoL.


----------



## svk

Good morning. Last day of deer season here. I’ve been out for at least an hour every day and haven’t seen a deer since the seventh. Was really hoping my son would get a shot at one but I don’t think it’s going to happen. The DNR still has the gall to post that “bad weather and too much logging” is the reason why we don’t have any deer up here and will not mention wolves.


----------



## JimR

old CB said:


> Am home this afternoon, learning how to get around. My wife is a retired RN, so I have the best caregiver possible.
> 
> The ice machine is gold. It features a pad that surrounds my knee, held in place with velcro. Water passages inside the pad hold cold water that is pumped from a cooler on the floor with a mixture of ice and cold water to supply the pump. Only downside is the ice melts and has to be refreshed about every 3-4 hrs. Had an on-duty nurse to handle that last night. Not sure if I'll feel right about asking my home nurse to get up, drain water, and fetch ice 2--3 times tonight.
> 
> Amazing the technology we have these days. A new knee! When they wheeled me into the operating room yesterday morning, the array of equipment, and the numerous attendants scurrying around were astounding. Purdy damn cool stuff.


I thought that the ice machine was supposed to be used 30 minutes at a time. I have one plus I have the ice wrap pads. From what I recall it was 30 minutes on and 30 minutes off. When they tell you to bend that knee do it. You will need to break up the scar tissue. I did mine using my stairs and crunches. My therapist climbed up on the exercise table and put all of her weight on my knee. It really didn't hurt but she managed to break up what was left of the scar tissue. I now have full knee movement.


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys with your woodsheds! My yard looks like a homeless encampment with all the tarps covering different piles all over the place.


My "wood shed" is under my walk-out deck. I load enough under there for a year back in Aug/Sept. The rest is in the covered pile out back I shown before. Right now, fresh cut wood is being stacked by the pile waiting for winter splitting days. Probably five truck loads now.


----------



## sean donato

muddstopper said:


> Taking care of bloodshot meat isnt a problem. If you put the meat in a cooler full of ice and leave it for 7-10 days, all that blood will drain out. I have taken deer shoulders that have been shot thru, put in a cooler full of ice and not lose a handfull of meat. I dont pick up road kill simply because I dont know how long the deer has laid on the road. I would be more worried about spoiled meat, than the blood shot part. Also, if the guts are busted open, I dont want any part of it.


This time of year with the temps not getting higher then the 40s I don't have any issues grabbing them. Normally your getting called right after they were hit so fresh isn't an issue. Busted guta sucks for sure, forutinatly I haven't had many thay were hit that bad. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I hit a deer twice once. Kind of.
> 
> Traveling across Idaho, and heading up to Arco for a job, go up the big hill north of Mountian home, and I’m hauling ass down the other side in my 1 ton Chevy pulling my 24’ camper and this white tail pops out right in front of me and I hit him going every bit of 80 down that hill. Bastard flies up, over the top of my camper and smashed the windshield out of our Honda Accord that my wife was driving behind me.


I've never hit a deer, but my wife seems to attract them. She hit a doe that the car in front of her hit. Took out the left fender, hood, one head light and windshield of the crv. I couldn't believe it but the deer was nowhere to be found when I got there. Had a real hard time believing it was still alive, but I didn't find it.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> St. Louisians are bad too. Pedal to the metal regardless of the weather conditions. Forget the speed limit.
> Oh and the lack of vermin is good.... I just wish everyone would stop using filthy Four Letter Words like .... SNOW!! You guys up North can just keep your snow. Don't let it come down here!


Sorry about the 4 letter words, I'm a realist, snow happens  


Squareground3691 said:


> A small town north of Buffalo recorded 71.5 inches of snow  that just insane!!


I've been watching the radar out further than normal since I've been driving. You could see the SE corner of all the great lakes getting slammed with lake effect, everywhere else not much going on.
We had some pretty nasty stuff around the state, since Michigan in general is SE of the lakes. Looks like it's letting up now and will be stopping here completely by noon. I'm gonna clear the drive today now that it's done. Well over 12" here, the car and mini van are dragging thru it. At least here we didn't get the sloppy wet stuff first, that's what made it a mess everywhere else. Driving in dry snow is a breeze, when it's sloppy or turns to ice on the road, it's a whole different story. 
I'm glad we don't have to deal with what their getting in Buffalo. 
This week it's supposed to be above freezing all week, and they are calling for 45 and rain Thursday, it's gonna be a mess .
This morning.


----------



## JustJeff

It's been busy with all the snow moving here but I managed to get a cord of it loaded up in my truck for delivery. Lol . -5°C or about 23°F with the wind blowing this morning. Set aside the poplar and got an arm load of maple and ash this morning. Time for a real fire. Drinking coffee and catching up on the last 10 pages here.... putting off getting back on the tractor and digging out again.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/some-wtf-pics.128850/page-13113#post-7868220
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a real truck! My dream scrounging truck. Have to put it on my Xmas list.


Fill it up with wood and pull wheelies with it.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> Got all the white oak busted and in the truck. Now, Where to put it…View attachment 1033508
> View attachment 1033509


That's a nice haul.
How's that dodge to hauling it .
I like my 261 randy did, it's a great runner. May be selling it though, too many saws to keep fuel thru with starting this new job, and I prefer my 550mk1 for limbing. Mine does a great job running a 20x3/8.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> It's been busy with all the snow moving here but I managed to get a cord of it loaded up in my truck for delivery. Lol . -5°C or about 23°F with the wind blowing this morning. Set aside the poplar and got an arm load of maple and ash this morning. Time for a real fire. Drinking coffee and catching up on the last 10 pages here.... putting off getting back on the tractor and digging out again.
> View attachment 1033558
> View attachment 1033559
> View attachment 1033561


Nice load Jeff lol.
I wasn't looking forward to moving snow here either, mainly because I miss read the weather app and thought it was gonna be 4f here, that was the "feels like" . Still not wanting to do it because the ground isnt frozen, but I've got my bibs up from the basement, so I'll get it done a little later. Probably also do the edges of the roof, hopefully the boy will give some assistance, he really likes shoveling, but has a friend here so we'll see who wins out.


----------



## JustJeff

Since we're scrounging road bikes now .. my '80 XS1100 midnight special. The xs11 was the first bike to run an 11 second 1/4 mile. Top speed wasn't insane, it would do a bit better than a buck and a quarter without the bags and windshield and me in a t-shirt but it sure got to a buck quick! I surprised a few guys on sport bikes. The best is when I rode with my Harley buddies and guys would walk past the Harleys in a parking lot to groove on my old jap bike. That's my favorite niche, mid 70's through early 80's. I sold this in a financial pinch 8 years ago when propane prices spiked. It heated my house for the rest of the winter and then I got into wood heat and here I am..


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> Sorry about the 4 letter words, I'm a realist, snow happens
> 
> I've been watching the radar out further than normal since I've been driving. You could see the SE corner of all the great lakes getting slammed with lake effect, everywhere else not much going on.
> We had some pretty nasty stuff around the state, since Michigan in general is SE of the lakes. Looks like it's letting up now and will be stopping here completely by noon. I'm gonna clear the drive today now that it's done. Well over 12" here, the car and mini van are dragging thru it. At least here we didn't get the sloppy wet stuff first, that's what made it a mess everywhere else. Driving in dry snow is a breeze, when it's sloppy or turns to ice on the road, it's a whole different story.
> I'm glad we don't have to deal with what their getting in Buffalo.
> This week it's supposed to be above freezing all week, and they are calling for 45 and rain Thursday, it's gonna be a mess .
> This morning.
> View attachment 1033560


Yea, I really don't have any right to complain, when we get snow here, it's usually just a couple of inches. It's just the idiots on the roads.
We don't even get snow like we did when we were kids. Then, we'd get a couple of storms a year that would leave 6-12" behind. Nothing like what you guys get.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Yea, I really don't have any right to complain, when we get snow here, it's usually just a couple of inches. It's just the idiots on the roads.
> We don't even get snow like we did when we were kids. Then, we'd get a couple of storms a year that would leave 6-12" behind. Nothing like what you guys get.


With the wind down there blowing the snow, the roads get nasty as it fills in all the small holes, then the roads become a skating rink. I'll take driving in 6-8" of powder any day .
Little tip for those unaware, that helps greatly in the shoulder season and when temps get above freezing or the roads are wet; as soon as you can see others tread lines(4 or 5 lines usually depending on the tire) on the road, and the snow begins to blow around on the road(kinda swirling), and there is less spray off tires, you're driving into the danger zone! Often times I say this is the most dangerous time for driving on snow/ice, because everything is great, then it switches, and the cars begin to spin out, I like to watch a rear wheel drive vehicle to know just how bad it is as they will start to skid first typically. The truck I'll be driving now has traction control and it will tell me if I break traction, so now I don't even need to pay attention as much .
I remember the 76/77 storm up here, that was a big one, we were snowed in pretty bad. Good thing back then people were a bit tougher and better prepared, can't imagine that happening here these days. It's absurd, every time it snows here I think theres an advisory or a special weather statement, whatever, it's Michigan.

The danger zone!
Picked this one because it was 3:46 long(346xp), then it said 3:45 when I got there lol.
Cmon Kenny  "Loggings".


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> With the wind down there blowing the snow, the roads get nasty as it fills in all the small holes, then the roads become a skating rink. I'll take driving in 6-8" of powder any day .
> Little tip for those unaware, that helps greatly in the shoulder season and when temps get above freezing or the roads are wet; as soon as you can see others tread lines(4 or 5 lines usually depending on the tire) on the road, and the snow begins to blow around on the road(kinda swirling), and there is less spray off tires, you're driving into the danger zone! Often times I say this is the most dangerous time for driving on snow/ice, because everything is great, then it switches, and the cars begin to spin out, I like to watch a rear wheel drive vehicle to know just how bad it is as they will start to skid first typically. The truck I'll be driving now has traction control and it will tell me if I break traction, so now I don't even need to pay attention as much .
> I remember the 76/77 storm up here, that was a big one, we were snowed in pretty bad. Good thing back then people were a bit tougher and better prepared, can't imagine that happening here these days. It's absurd, every time it snows here I think theres an advisory or a special weather statement, whatever, it's Michigan.
> 
> The danger zone!
> Picked this one because it was 3:46 long(346xp), then it said 3:45 when I got there lol.
> Cmon Kenny  "Loggings".



You'll probably be loaded pretty heavy most of your miles, that's a huge bonus. The dedicated run I used to have going to Toronto and back was plastic parts one way and empty containers the other, never more than about 6,000 lbs.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> You'll probably be loaded pretty heavy most of your miles, that's a huge bonus. The dedicated run I used to have going to Toronto and back was plastic parts one way and empty containers the other, never more than about 6,000 lbs.


Not really, flowers aren't that heavy when doing our distribution runs twice a week, eggs are a lot heavier, and a full load can get you up to gross, but I'm not sure how much of that I'll be doing.
Back in the day when I was hauling a lot of cereal out of Battle Creek, those loads weren't over 14 iirc, pop tarts were a whole different story as was the paper on our return runs. That being said, 80 is only 30 over what the 8-axle setups I ran for many yrs weighed lol. 
Kinda weird running these new automatic transmission trucks, I've ran them a bit, but just when I hauled drywall and when I went to driving school back in 93. Funny to think Eaton had them back then. I still find myself reaching for the clutch when pulling up to a light and the RPM go down, then it downshifts . Not that I feel like a manual would be better for hauling these "lighter" loads, just different. It certainly makes my job easier, so I'm good with it. The truck I was in last week training is a 2020 Volvo, he has 333k on it and he said he's had no issues with the trans in it or the last one he had. They are putting me in a 2018 Volvo iirc(one of their oldest trucks), #35 I remember that lol, They have another they want me in permanently, but it's in the shop right now.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I heard on the news Buffalo got 7 foot of sw!!!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Not really, flowers aren't that heavy when doing our distribution runs twice a week, eggs are a lot heavier, and a full load can get you up to gross, but I'm not sure how much of that I'll be doing.
> Back in the day when I was hauling a lot of cereal out of Battle Creek, those loads weren't over 14 iirc, pop tarts were a whole different story as was the paper on our return runs. That being said, 80 is only 30 over what the 8-axle setups I ran for many yrs weighed lol.
> Kinda weird running these new automatic transmission trucks, I've ran them a bit, but just when I hauled drywall and when I went to driving school back in 93. Funny to think Eaton had them back then. I still find myself reaching for the clutch when pulling up to a light and the RPM go down, then it downshifts . Not that I feel like a manual would be better for hauling these "lighter" loads, just different. It certainly makes my job easier, so I'm good with it. The truck I was in last week training is a 2020 Volvo, he has 333k on it and he said he's had no issues with the trans in it or the last one he had. They are putting me in a 2018 Volvo iirc(one of their oldest trucks), #35 I remember that lol, They have another they want me in permanently, but it's in the shop right now.


Ah. I thought you said they didn't do flowers in the winter. No Volvos in our fleet, mostly International, some Freightliners and a handful of Peterbilts and Kenworths.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> With the wind down there blowing the snow, the roads get nasty as it fills in all the small holes, then the roads become a skating rink. I'll take driving in 6-8" of powder any day .
> Little tip for those unaware, that helps greatly in the shoulder season and when temps get above freezing or the roads are wet; as soon as you can see others tread lines(4 or 5 lines usually depending on the tire) on the road, and the snow begins to blow around on the road(kinda swirling), and there is less spray off tires, you're driving into the danger zone! Often times I say this is the most dangerous time for driving on snow/ice, because everything is great, then it switches, and the cars begin to spin out, I like to watch a rear wheel drive vehicle to know just how bad it is as they will start to skid first typically. The truck I'll be driving now has traction control and it will tell me if I break traction, so now I don't even need to pay attention as much .
> I remember the 76/77 storm up here, that was a big one, we were snowed in pretty bad. Good thing back then people were a bit tougher and better prepared, can't imagine that happening here these days. It's absurd, every time it snows here I think theres an advisory or a special weather statement, whatever, it's Michigan.
> 
> The danger zone!
> Picked this one because it was 3:46 long(346xp), then it said 3:45 when I got there lol.
> Cmon Kenny  "Loggings".



Yes, we get that wet snow which turns into ice/slushy mess. I remember one time, I was having trouble making it up hill after turning onto a road. Do you think those A$$holes (StL) would wait and let me clear the hill. No! they kept turning the same corner and passing me so I'd have to start and stop, loosing my momentum.
Once on the interstate, the roads would be packed and changing lane for merging traffic was like a boat jumping the wake of a boat in front of you. once your tires were in the ruts, you were fine.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I heard on the news Buffalo got 7 foot of sw!!!


Yup , that lake effect stuff is real nasty .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Yup , that lake effect stuff is real nasty .


Crazy!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The weather on Kodiak Island can be very peculiar. 
Southerlies and Easterlies bring warmer temps and precipitation. Northerlies and Westerlies bring colder temperatures off main land AK. It can be rain fir weeks through Fall and Winter or it can be cold fir weeks through Fall and Winter. North Easterlies can bring heavy wet snow or freezing rain. 

In short, wind directions determine what kind of weather we get here on the Island. 

So far this Fall. Kodiak hasn't seen a hole lot of snow.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

chipper1 said:


> That's a nice haul.
> How's that dodge to hauling it .
> I like my 261 randy did, it's a great runner. May be selling it though, too many saws to keep fuel thru with starting this new job, and I prefer my 550mk1 for limbing. Mine does a great job running a 20x3/8.


Yes they’re awesome runners! I cut that tree with the 462, limbed it with that too. I didn’t take the 261 down the hill the other day when I dropped it. Took the 261 down yesterday for a few branches I missed and to finish cutting a couple rounds. All stacked today.


----------



## Gabby3545

Gabby3545 said:


> Heard a chipper running just down the road from me. Went to see what's going on. Long story short, they're thinning out some dead/mistletoe trees and I get all the wood! Good start for next year's supply. Told them they don't need to chip anything bigger than 2 inches. It's all BTUs to me!


----------



## Gabby3545

Ponderosa.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Ah. I thought you said they didn't do flowers in the winter. No Volvos in our fleet, mostly International, some Freightliners and a handful of Peterbilts and Kenworths.


That's what I was thinking, but they just don't do the outdoor flower deliveries at Meijer in the winter, for obvious reasons lol. We still do them at the docks. 
I've never drove a Volvo on a normal basis, the 2020 I was in last week road like a 4-wheeler compared to the trucks I've driven, I'm not gonna complain about driving them .


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but they just don't do the outdoor flower deliveries at Meijer in the winter, for obvious reasons lol. We still do them at the docks.
> I've never drove a Volvo on a normal basis, the 2020 I was in last week road like a 4-wheeler compared to the trucks I've driven, I'm not gonna complain about driving them .


Times have certainly changed brother. The only noisy, stinky, uncomfortable trucks left on the road are being driven by guys who either want them that way or are stuck working for a **** company after a drunk driving.


----------



## Squareground3691

Half arse scrounging from wood pile to house lol


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Times have certainly changed brother. The only noisy, stinky, uncomfortable trucks left on the road are being driven by guys who either want them that way or are stuck working for a **** company after a drunk driving.


I thought I was gonna have to work for one of those companies since I haven't been in the truck for nearly 10yrs, these guys are self insured so they were able to take me on. I'm grateful for that .
Crazy/lots of hrs would be the only downside I've seen so far, but if a guy can put up with that there are plenty of upsides. Finding a driving job is like finding a woman, gotta find the crazy you can deal with .


----------



## svk

Lol!

I haven’t found any crazy ones yet. 

One angry one, a bunch of clingy ones I wasn’t into, and all the pretty ones with no outwardly glaring red flags have fear of commitment.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Lol!
> 
> I haven’t found any crazy ones yet.
> 
> One angry one, a bunch of clingy ones I wasn’t into, and all the pretty ones with no outwardly glaring red flags have fear of commitment.


Funny. Somewhere out there is a ladies sewing forum that they are talking about this guy from Minnesota. One says he has no emotions, a bunch say he has a fear of commitment, and a few say he's clingy and they aren't into him! LOL


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> Funny. Somewhere out there is a ladies sewing forum that they are talking about this guy from Minnesota. One says he has no emotions, a bunch say he has a fear of commitment, and a few say he's clingy and they aren't into him! LOL


H-Ranch, u checking up on svk?


----------



## SS396driver

Oak and I believe Hickory didn’t even hit the overload springs
Two pallets of wood pellets for my daughter . The Dodge handles anything I throw at it .




chipper1 said:


> That's a nice haul.
> How's that dodge to hauling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I like my 261 randy did, it's a great runner. May be selling it though, too many saws to keep fuel thru with starting this new job, and I prefer my 550mk1 for limbing. Mine does a great job running a 20x3/8.


----------



## North by Northwest

Finished moving 2 cord of hardwood from the wood deck storage shed to the garage . Snow is falling again . 6 " more expected . Should have everything caught up this week for the run to Michigan's UP for the start of Blackpowder opener . Apparently not near as much snow , which could change with the lake effects . Plow session tommorrow in the am with the Diesel . Smoked 3 Moose roasts in hickory this morning . Miller Time , check the football scores on the big screen !


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1033681
> 
> Oak and I believe Hickory didn’t even hit the overload springs
> Two pallets of wood pellets for my daughter . The Dodge handles anything I throw at it .
> View attachment 1033685


Wow, that thing does great.
You missed the joke on the other post, first it was a Toyota, second it says in his signature it says "molars and huskys are junk", I always razz him about it . Pretty similar to me dogging on guys running stihls, but I probably have more in my truck at any given time than most of them own . I'm not too much into anyone saying anything is the "only way to go", but husky is the best.


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> H-Ranch, u checking up on svk?


LOL, no. But I do find that people often have different perspectives of the same events! I wish him luck though because as we all know, it ain't easy.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Wow, that thing does great.
> You missed the joke on the other post, first it was a Toyota, second it says in his signature it says "molars and huskys are junk", I always razz him about it . Pretty similar to me dogging on guys running stihls, but I probably have more in my truck at any given time than most of them own . I'm not too much into anyone saying anything is the "only way to go", but husky is the best.


Well many of us know the Stihls r stihl the best. We r just nice and let some of u think otherwise.


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Well many of us know the Stihls r stihl the best. We r just nice and let some of u think otherwise.


Bring it !! Lol


----------



## farmer steve

On my way!  Running huskies but only at GTG'S.(A quote from my sig lne before removed for non-compliance  )


----------



## jolj

JustJeff said:


> It's been busy with all the snow moving here but I managed to get a cord of it loaded up in my truck for delivery. Lol . -5°C or about 23°F with the wind blowing this morning. Set aside the poplar and got an arm load of maple and ash this morning. Time for a real fire. Drinking coffee and catching up on the last 10 pages here.... putting off getting back on the tractor and digging out again.
> View attachment 1033558
> View attachment 1033559
> View attachment 1033561


Call me a wimp, but this is why I do not live in the great North! Well this & grizzly bears!!


----------



## SS396driver

jolj said:


> Call me a wimp, but this is why I do not live in the great North! Well this & grizzly bears!!


Today suppose to be 40 and sunny in actuality 29 and snowy .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Bring it !! Lol View attachment 1033692


Weak sauce!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The hottest sauce!


----------



## sean donato

Had kind of a lazy day today. Split a little wood. Cleaned up my splitting area, dug out some more logs from the bottom of the pile, cut a few of those logs. Played with the gz4000 ryobi clone. (I ended up with 2 ryobi clones to fix the gz4000.) Ended up grabbing the 192tc. Kinda sad when a 40cc saw has less power then a 192tc..... something is wrong with it, it started right up, idles very strong, good transition to high rpm. Dies in the cut. Just no power. Its a parts saw, so I wasn't expecting much and I did just buy it for the clutch cover. Ill.play with that this winter after I get the 200t back together. Since it gets dark out so quick, I was inside and bored. Went back oit and grabbed the little fiskers hatchet I keep at the splitter. I broke the handle years ago and just welded a pipe on it. The pipe is pretty slick and I found some paracord. Pretty happy with the results. Could have been a little tighter when I started out, but I think it will hold. 
Need to find some steel to make the hitch for the forks, but at most it's a phone call and some $$ away....


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> My stepson lives in Buffalo . Where he is they got a little over 2ft and still snowing just south east of him over 70 inches . Pretty amazing that at times the north side of town gets an inch or two and the south side gets a few feet .


They call that lake effect snow.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> They call that lake effect snow.


Really  . Lol


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> LOL, no. But I do find that people often have different perspectives of the same events! I wish him luck though because as we all know, it ain't easy.


Well the angry one is angry at me cause I didn’t want more than a casual relationship with her because…she’s angry. Lol

I can’t say about the fear of commitment gals. To my knowledge none of them are dating anyone else, yet.

There’s a few in the hopper including a real cutie who is recently single because her pretty boy d-bag BF cheated on her. Ya never know. Eventually the right one will come along.


----------



## svk

Well we postponed the trip to New York. I wasn’t looking forward to driving through the recently cleared roads along the way. Went out to pack up the suburban tonight and I do not have heat as apparently the blower motor has burned out.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Really  . Lol


Glad it is there and not here.


----------



## GrizG

djg james said:


> My "wood shed" is under my walk-out deck. I load enough under there for a year back in Aug/Sept. The rest is in the covered pile out back I shown before. Right now, fresh cut wood is being stacked by the pile waiting for winter splitting days. Probably five truck loads now.
> View attachment 1033553


Perfect solution... I installed deck gutter at my girlfriend's house and I stack the firewood under her deck. There is a sliding door next to it so she can grab wood, or use the BBQ grill, without having to go out in the weather. Currently there is beautiful red oak stacked there... The next couple cords will be maple with a small amount of oak. That is currently piled outside to start seasoning...


----------



## Sierra_rider

Mostly Stihls for me, the 566i is now my favorite, even more than the 400... I'm going to get even more power out of it before I'm done.




I've got a couple of huskies, even an Echo:


----------



## Sierra_rider

On the topic of motorcycles, did a moto day trip out to the desert. The thermometer in the Dodge said a low of -9 once we hit the cold side of the mtn pass. I think it got to a balmy 45f during the ride, or at least that's what the weather report was calling for.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

That 566 looks Bad A**! Clear to the bone!
Wish I could race you in a bucking contest against my hopped 661!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> That 566 looks Bad A**! Clear to the bone!
> Wish I could race you in a bucking contest against my hopped 661!



Thanks, I just dyed the plastics the other day. I'm normally not a guy that cares about flashy saws, but I figured it was warranted for a saw with ultra-custom internals.

I wish I could take you up on that offer...maybe it depends on what you've had done to the 661. The 566 is running pretty well as is, but I know I can do better. I'm hoping to get some cutting in at work with it this next week...maybe pick up some more power when the rings seat.

I've actually got a couple of more pistons coming, as I'm pretty sure I can pick up some added grunt on this saw. I screwed up cutting the top of the piston that's in it, and I didn't get the shape I was after. What's the old saying? Measure twice, cut once?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I used my skidding winch this evening to skid my buck out of the woods/brush,







It was so thick in there I could barely walk in there, to hook the wire rope up!

SR


----------



## svk

Real nice one there Rob


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks, I just dyed the plastics the other day. I'm normally not a guy that cares about flashy saws, but I figured it was warranted for a saw with ultra-custom internals.
> 
> I wish I could take you up on that offer...maybe it depends on what you've had done to the 661. The 566 is running pretty well as is, but I know I can do better. I'm hoping to get some cutting in at work with it this next week...maybe pick up some more power when the rings seat.
> 
> I've actually got a couple of more pistons coming, as I'm pretty sure I can pick up some added grunt on this saw. I screwed up cutting the top of the piston that's in it, and I didn't get the shape I was after. What's the old saying? Measure twice, cut once?


Roger that!  
My 661 isn't modified to the max. The jug hasn't been dropped and the piston shaved that Im aware of. Not sure on the timing either, but its opened up more than just a port job fir sure! The guy that hopped it up is a very reputable modifier. 
From my experience. When it comes to racing saws of comparable power. The saw with the chain tuned best for the wood being bucked will always win! 90% of a saws performance is in it's chain!  Even if one head has, lets say 10% more power than the other. The faster chain will probably STIHL win. 

My 661 is pretty quick with my chains in the wood I cut.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I used my skidding winch this evening to skid my buck out of the woods/brush,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so thick in there I could barely walk in there, to hook the wire rope up!
> 
> SR


Nice animal!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys with your woodsheds! My yard looks like a homeless encampment with all the tarps covering different piles all over the place.



Right, woodsheds are rare in California.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I’ve been feeling like crap all week, but needed out of the house today, so grabbed a gun and the dog and I jumped in the truck and went and checked out a road that they just opened for personal use logging. 

Lots of good wood, but no heavy equipment use, and whoever built that road should be fired. I got hung up several times in my F350 on the “road” and thought I was gonna break a axle.


----------



## farmer steve

Sawyer Rob said:


> I used my skidding winch this evening to skid my buck out of the woods/brush,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so thick in there I could barely walk in there, to hook the wire rope up!
> 
> SR


Nice "on topic" pic with the wood winch Rob.  That buck is pretty sweet too.


----------



## 501Maico

No snow in Maryland but here is a pic that my dad took of the 1966 blizzard. First cold snap here, 23f now, and back to daytime 40's 50's for the week.


----------



## bob kern

farmer steve said:


> On my way!  Running huskies but only at GTG'S.(A quote from my sig lne before removed for non-compliance  )View attachment 1033705


Hold on ...... I need to find my striped shirt and whistle again!!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> The hottest sauce! View attachment 1033714


Mr Please. Lol


----------



## bob kern

When y'all are done squaking about orange saws, Mark can bring over something yellow to settle the discussion!!!! 
There I have officially smacked the hornets nest!!! Lol


----------



## Squareground3691

bob kern said:


> When y'all are done squaking about orange saws, Mark can bring over something yellow to settle the discussion!!!!
> There I have officially smacked the hornets nest!!! Lol


Ok done . I like yellow to


----------



## Squareground3691

bob kern said:


> When y'all are done squaking about orange saws, Mark can bring over something yellow to settle the discussion!!!!
> There I have officially smacked the hornets nest!!! Lol


Or mellow yellow lol


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> got a set with the crv when I bought it off a friend. It was my wife's driver till I got the escape this summer. She's already told me she's taking the crv back till I get a set of snow tires for the escape. She didn't find it funny when i pointed out I happened to have chains that would fit the escape lol. How are the blizaks holding up? I have the winter force tires on the crv.


I have had excellent luck with the Yokohama geolander g015 on my crv. It was the most aggressive tire I could find in it's size. Plenty of xway driving with trailer in winter storm warnings, also a lot of deep snow 2 track too. So far so good on my second set first set got almost 70k until someone tried slashing then


----------



## svk

Good morning. It’s almost kind of a relief to not have to drive through 20+ hours of snow and ice. Going to go to work today and then figure out what if anything we’re going to do for the holiday weekend. I think I’m gonna cook a big dinner at home.


----------



## farmer steve

Squareground3691 said:


> Or mellow yellow lol


Or Mean Green


----------



## djg james

I mentioned I'm looking for tires for my trailer. Currently have 185/70R14 on it. I can't go any wider than 185s or else they will rub the frame. I have a stupid question that I've searched the internet for but can't find an answer for. Will a narrower tire (say 165) hold more weight than a wider one or less weight?


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Tried out the Foley Belsaw bench grinder . Work out well as far as I can tell the proof will be when I cut tomorrow.
> Would like some critique on the chain does it look right or should I go slightly deeper with the grind ? And I set it to 30 degrees I used a chain I rocked a few days ago . I didn’t mount it yet going to clean it with diesel and lube it before I use it
> View attachment 1032695
> 
> View attachment 1032696
> View attachment 1032698


Didn’t like the cut . Touched it up in the field and then it cut well . Guess I need to fine tune it


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> I used my skidding winch this evening to skid my buck out of the woods/brush,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so thick in there I could barely walk in there, to hook the wire rope up!
> 
> SR


Nice buck you got there. Very smart move indeed using your logging winch. I'll have to remember that one. Plus it saves your back.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> I mentioned I'm looking for tires for my trailer. Currently have 185/70R14 on it. I can't go any wider than 185s or else they will rub the frame. I have a stupid question that I've searched the internet for but can't find an answer for. Will a narrower tire (say 165) hold more weight than a wider one or less weight?


Go online to a place that sells trailer tires and look. I would think the weight is based on the load range ply ratings.


----------



## Squareground3691

Did you check for different load ranges of the tires possibly ?


----------



## H-Ranch

djg james said:


> Will a narrower tire (say 165) hold more weight than a wider one or less weight?


Generally, the load carrying capacity is related to the volume of air a tire holds. So narrow or low profile tires usually have less load carrying capacity than a similar wider or taller sidewall given everything else is equal. The only way to know for sure is the rating/marking on the tire, so you may find something to suit your needs.


----------



## djg james

H-Ranch said:


> Generally, the load carrying capacity is related to the volume of air a tire holds. So narrow or low profile tires usually have less load carrying capacity than a similar wider or taller sidewall given everything else is equal. The only way to know for sure is the rating/marking on the tire, so you may find something to suit your needs.


That's kind of what I thought. Just got it in my head (lot of empty space there) that narrower would hold more. Yet it's square inches on the ground distributing the weight.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> Nice buck you got there. Very smart move indeed using your logging winch. I'll have to remember that one. Plus it saves your back.


 The darn thing was so heavy and out in the thick brush so far, I couldn't drag him, so I went home for the tractor! lol I've used my winch before for the same thing and you are right, it's a huge back saver!






The antlers get hung up in my hunting blind.

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that!
> My 661 isn't modified to the max. The jug hasn't been dropped and the piston shaved that Im aware of. Not sure on the timing either, but its opened up more than just a port job fir sure! The guy that hopped it up is a very reputable modifier.
> From my experience. When it comes to racing saws of comparable power. The saw with the chain tuned best for the wood being bucked will always win! 90% of a saws performance is in it's chain!  Even if one head has, lets say 10% more power than the other. The faster chain will probably STIHL win.
> 
> My 661 is pretty quick with my chains in the wood I cut.



I hear you on chain, all the port and machine work is kind of the icing on the cake. Once I learned how to build a decent work saw, it's been hard not to modify them.

Another thing, is just knowing how to build a saw that matches the intended cutting it will see. If I had a spare 066/660, I could build some hotrod saw that could just shred cookies...but it would be a terrible work saw and would be stalling/grabbing the whole time when you're doing your undercut in a big fir. Even a firewood saw can have a little bit different powerband than a falling saw IMO. Firewood saw can be a little "spicier." To borrow a saying from the gen z kids, in a falling saw, "I want all the torks."


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> I mentioned I'm looking for tires for my trailer. Currently have 185/70R14 on it. I can't go any wider than 185s or else they will rub the frame. I have a stupid question that I've searched the internet for but can't find an answer for. Will a narrower tire (say 165) hold more weight than a wider one or less weight?


Usually the smaller the tire, the less it will hold. However, dedicated trailer tires usually are built much better than a passenger car tire of the same size.


----------



## SS396driver

Good dry oak burns hot even on low . Really very satisfied with the stove I would highly recommend it to anyone .
View attachment IMG_5088.MOV

Lowest setting and it’s at 500 degrees . The stove works so well at removing the heat the flue temp is 250 this is the way it burns all winter. And there is hardly anything in the flue come spring cleaning


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> Usually the smaller the tire, the less it will hold. However, dedicated trailer tires usually are built much better than a passenger car tire of the same size.


Right now, it's got car rims on it. That's what came on it and that's what I replaced it with. Hate to change to trailer rims/tires just because I put so few miles on it in a year.


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> The darn thing was so heavy and out in the thick brush so far, I couldn't drag him, so I went home for the tractor! lol I've used my winch before for the same thing and you are right, it's a huge back saver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The antlers get hung up in my hunting blind.
> 
> SR


Wow! That is a nice deer. What do you think it field dressed at?
What part of the 'Midwest' are you in?


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Good dry oak burns hot even on low . Really very satisfied with the stove I would highly recommend it to anyone .
> View attachment 1033817
> 
> Lowest setting and it’s at 500 degrees . The stove works so well at removing the heat the flue temp is 250 this is the way it burns all winter. And there is hardly anything in the flue come spring cleaning View attachment 1033819
> View attachment 1033820


I have an Osburn woodstove that burns just like yours. There are air pipes that go thru the stove with little holes in them. Once the fire is up and running good they ignite and start reburning the gases. I think I have had this one for 20 years now. My only wish is that it was a bigger unit. We have a Jotul woodstove that works the same way over at the farm.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Right now, it's got car rims on it. That's what came on it and that's what I replaced it with. Hate to change to trailer rims/tires just because I put so few miles on it in a year.


Rims are rims in my book. I've run car rims on trailers in the past for years without any problems. Even my old 5 lug car trailer had 4 car rims on it. The tires were load range C.


----------



## GeeVee

Kodiak Kid said:


> I've been looking at a lot of different commercial splitters with conveyors and also skid steers with possessor implements. I haven't really looked into a tractor implement that splits wood. From what I understand. There is not enough oil volume in tractor hydraulics to support a good commercial splitter, but I'm not sure. I can fall and buck firewood like a mad man! The heavier log lifting/skidding equipment like tractors and skid steers. Along with firewood processing implements. Is all new to me!


To be clear- I'm in Florida and not relying on wood for heat, we dont even use the HVAC heat pump at home, ever. But I do enjoy chainsaw therapy. I have a ASV RC-30 with a grapple, and I have a small Mitsubishi tractor I pull a bushog with. I've got many acres aof Oak and Hickory plus others such as Gum and Poplar, even Ironwood. I have a 25 ton splitter, and I set it up in front of my firewood building where I have a 16' long table of plywood top over 55gallon plastic barrels to cut on. I take the blowdown out of the woods to the table (10x20 carport over all of it) with the grapple, and block them up until the table is full of rounds, then roll them onto the splitter beam one at a time. On the opposite side of the splitter is a small table to put splits or re-splits. No mud on the logs, not a bunch of "specific" equipment, just laziness making me more efficent. The tablle and tent stay up year round, the splitter lives in the pole barn, with the skiddybopped and the tractor, the splits get tossed six feet or less and are easy to stack. I cut 16" and 10", for my Atlanta Stove Works #27 Box wwode stove (lives on the deck of the cabin and my wife cooks ALOT of meals on that thing- its tiny but still way to big to put in my cabin for heat, we snuggle with a sleepiong bag and are comrtable). I split everything thats hard and wet or dry- punky stuff is lucky to get to the table, but gets ran off to the brush (garbage) fire pile. I split kindling size with the splitter when I get a nice square out of a round and suffer ridicule, but I'm far too lazy to swing a fiskars camp axe any length of time...... I have a gazillion 25 and 45 gallon nursery tubs I put my stove wood and kindling in, and my wife can handle those with a hand truck to restock the deck/stove. 

I'm about to build an addition, or another 8x10 firewood room under roof, beacuse I do have three hickory and a couple of Oaks real close to the cabin blown down in the last year (two) that I want to harvest, and heck, my DIL is up my ass to let her get some saw time. At 110 pounds, she enjoys the 590, and cutting rounds standing at the bucking table is safe. She does get to cut some in the bush, and she has run my 440 magnum, but I prefer she works at the table. If I took pics, yall would call me a perv....... But my own Daughter is only 100 pounds and she can run the Skidder.

And she smells better than some of my other helpers. If you want some wood for your Chimenea, you gotta put some time in at the harvest...... I got a nephew who is pretty needy and yet so stingy with helping, shows up in flip flops, so he doesn't have to help- other than himself, loading up from my supply (I got his ass this year- I have a pair of boots, and long pants and PPE for him, sitting on a shelf, and his Aunty about to telll him where to go in a few days when we get ready to do some therapy, and he tries to weasle out of helping ) ( My wife aint having it anymore)

My advice is to get a simple splitter, get it close, bring the logs to it, if you are doing so much you want to convey splits into towering loose piles, find a hay elevator or something- cheap, and simple, improvise. Spending big bucks on a one trick pony doesn't excite me. I have a huge stack of 5v Crimp Roofing sheet metal I am on a third recycling effort with, to enclose my storage, my drying is way different than yours, I have to keep the rain off of it and off the ground or its punky in no time flat, I see many here who have to leave it in the open and let the wind through it. I can't. 

Any device to pick a log off the ground, transport it to the table is going to be a work saver, most i have to do is wrestle the big rounds onto and into the splitter, I aint picking anything off the ground, ever, unless its with my grapple.


----------



## GeeVee

djg james said:


> You have Chicken of the Woods up in Alaska? Didn't know they ranged (pun intended) that far.


I've got them all over down here in East central Florida


----------



## djg james

GeeVee said:


> I've got them all over down here in East central Florida


I knew they were in warmer/more humid environments, just didn't about Alaska.


----------



## Philbert

I have whatever tires Subaru put on my car. When it’s time to replace, it will be whichever brand Costco has on sale that month ( usually Michelin or Bridgestone).

Philbert


----------



## GeeVee

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good question! I'm going to be looking for "tires and rims" fir my splitter on line. I've no idea were to start.


I bought tires mounted on rims off of amazon for a trailer, cheaper than on tire on a shelf locally, delivered in two days, just your average 15" load D, five lug, but fit the bill, and probably not far off from buying another set. 

I live on the beach, so rusting out rims is common, wearing a set out, is not.


----------



## GeeVee

old CB said:


> Am home this afternoon, learning how to get around. My wife is a retired RN, so I have the best caregiver possible.
> 
> The ice machine is gold. It features a pad that surrounds my knee, held in place with velcro. Water passages inside the pad hold cold water that is pumped from a cooler on the floor with a mixture of ice and cold water to supply the pump. Only downside is the ice melts and has to be refreshed about every 3-4 hrs. Had an on-duty nurse to handle that last night. Not sure if I'll feel right about asking my home nurse to get up, drain water, and fetch ice 2--3 times tonight.
> 
> Amazing the technology we have these days. A new knee! When they wheeled me into the operating room yesterday morning, the array of equipment, and the numerous attendants scurrying around were astounding. Purdy damn cool stuff.


OH YEAH, the Ice pump is the shitzle..... I have one still, loaned it plenty, knees, Shoulders, even wisdom teeth......

Here is a tip, depending on the size of your cooler. Freeze 32 oz gatorade bottles, the solid blocks last way longer than ice cubes. Get well soon.


----------



## svk

As long as the rim fits and doesn't have an offset that would cause the tire to rub on the inside or outside of fender well you are fine. I was just talking about the tires themself.

My main trailer has rims from Ford cars from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## GeeVee

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1033681
> 
> Oak and I believe Hickory didn’t even hit the overload springs
> Two pallets of wood pellets for my daughter . The Dodge handles anything I throw at it .
> View attachment 1033685


SS, EXCEPT for that trailer jack you forgot about when the tailgate was down..... LOL. I've played that song before.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Had kind of a lazy day today. Split a little wood. Cleaned up my splitting area, dug out some more logs from the bottom of the pile, cut a few of those logs. Played with the gz4000 ryobi clone. (I ended up with 2 ryobi clones to fix the gz4000.) Ended up grabbing the 192tc. Kinda sad when a 40cc saw has less power then a 192tc..... something is wrong with it, it started right up, idles very strong, good transition to high rpm. Dies in the cut. Just no power. Its a parts saw, so I wasn't expecting much and I did just buy it for the clutch cover. Ill.play with that this winter after I get the 200t back together. Since it gets dark out so quick, I was inside and bored. Went back oit and grabbed the little fiskers hatchet I keep at the splitter. I broke the handle years ago and just welded a pipe on it. The pipe is pretty slick and I found some paracord. Pretty happy with the results. Could have been a little tighter when I started out, but I think it will hold.
> Need to find some steel to make the hitch for the forks, but at most it's a phone call and some $$ away....


If you want to spend less, make some Saber tooth tiger teeth for the forks, and skip the grapple, kind of like the big teeth the loaders log handle off of trucks, just smaller?


----------



## djg james

svk said:


> As long as the rim fits and doesn't have an offset that would cause the tire to rub on the inside or outside of fender well you are fine. I was just talking about the tires themself.
> 
> My main trailer has rims from Ford cars from the 60's and 70's.


Yes, I understand. If I were to buy tires on rims, which I'm not ruling out, I'd put a straight edge across the inside if the tire and measure the depth to the hub. As well as bolt pattern.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1033681
> 
> Oak and I believe Hickory didn’t even hit the overload springs
> Two pallets of wood pellets for my daughter . The Dodge handles anything I throw at it .
> View attachment 1033685


Don't remember if you said, but what size Dodge is it? Mine, a base 2 WD 1500 with the new shocks, only squats a little when loaded and hitched to a full 5x8 trailer.


----------



## svk

Check Walmart, sometimes their tire center sells trailer tires with rim for what others charge for the same tire.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Don't remember if you said, but what size Dodge is it? Mine, a base 2 WD 1500 with the new shocks, only squats a little when loaded and hitched to a full 5x8 trailer.


3500 HD with plow package 

EDIT : 2007 one of the last with 5.9 CTD ,full 8 ft bed at the time it was hard to find one


----------



## SS396driver

GeeVee said:


> SS, EXCEPT for that trailer jack you forgot about when the tailgate was down..... LOL. I've played that song before.


Wasn’t the jack . Was the upright for the winch . You can see them


----------



## GeeVee

I might have shared my firewood getter about 4000 pages ago?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

djg james said:


> Wow! That is a nice deer. What do you think it field dressed at?
> What part of the 'Midwest' are you in?


 I have no clue, he was big, but I've never weighed a deer in my life.

Here he is, before rifle season,







SR


----------



## farmer steve

4 buckets of ash today with a little HVBW. Dropped the one ash and took a limb off a HVBW. 
*
*


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Mr Please. Lol


Nice!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice!


Old school sounds like a Cummins diesel when idling . Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Old school sounds like a Cummins diesel when idling . Lol


I'd STIHL race ya!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'd STIHL race ya!


Maybe some day , my Kodiak friend  in the meantime letter rip !!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Maybe some day , my Kodiak friend  in the meantime letter rip !!


Roger that!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks, I just dyed the plastics the other day. I'm normally not a guy that cares about flashy saws, but I figured it was warranted for a saw with ultra-custom internals.
> 
> I wish I could take you up on that offer...maybe it depends on what you've had done to the 661. The 566 is running pretty well as is, but I know I can do better. I'm hoping to get some cutting in at work with it this next week...maybe pick up some more power when the rings seat.
> 
> I've actually got a couple of more pistons coming, as I'm pretty sure I can pick up some added grunt on this saw. I screwed up cutting the top of the piston that's in it, and I didn't get the shape I was after. What's the old saying? Measure twice, cut once?


I like a sharpe looking saw. Especially if its a modified stock hot rod saw! They definitely turn heads. How did you dye the plastics and what kind of dye? Dose the dye scratch off exposing the orange again?


----------



## turnkey4099

501Maico said:


> No snow in Maryland but here is a pic that my dad took of the 1966 blizzard. First cold snap here, 23f now, and back to daytime 40's 50's for the week.
> 
> View attachment 1033793



I went through that one at a tech school, Syracuse U. Got up in the morning and no sight of any cars. Flat snow covered area where the parking lot was. I don't recall the amount but only here and there ione could see an aerial sticking up. It was a week before everything was back to normal. 4 days before we could even get out of the parking lot and then only because we residents had shoved dthe street and dug out all the cars.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Good dry oak burns hot even on low . Really very satisfied with the stove I would highly recommend it to anyone .
> View attachment 1033817
> 
> Lowest setting and it’s at 500 degrees . The stove works so well at removing the heat the flue temp is 250 this is the way it burns all winter. And there is hardly anything in the flue come spring cleaning View attachment 1033819
> View attachment 1033820


How long will it run on a full load? Does it have a blower?


----------



## JimR

Dropped a killer 27" dead Ash today at my daughters. This one had a good 5% list out towards the road and overhead wires. The tractor and logging winch came out to play to make sure it didn't end up in the road.There was a Pine tree growing on the other side towards the house. Of course all the dead Ash branches were on the opposite side of this tree and a Cherry tree on the other side of the Ash. I had only one place to drop it. I knew all hell was going to break off when this came down. Glad I know when to move. All the fallen branches were on the side where I was cutting from. That vertical branch was part of this tree.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> How long will it run on a full load? Does it have a blower?


I load it at 10 pm and it will still be throwing heat at 9 am . My old stove which was bigger would be done around 7 am

I ordered it with the blower option


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I load it at 10 pm and it will still be throwing heat at 9 am . My old stove which was bigger would be done around 7 am
> 
> I ordered it with the blower option


Very nice. My Osburn will run from 11-6 if I chuck it full. I can just pull the coals forward and load it up again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I like a sharpe looking saw. Especially if its a modified stock hot rod saw! They definitely turn heads. How did you dye the plastics and what kind of dye? Dose the dye scratch off exposing the orange again?



I used the Rit dye, I think it's for dyeing fabrics, but works well enough for plastic...I found a recipe on Youtube, but can share it if you're ever interested. Basically you mix the dye, water, and some other things in a 12qt pot you don't care about and bring it to a boil. Dip the plastics for a cumulative time of 15 minutes(5minutesx3 dippings.) End result looks like my plastics.

The best part about them, is the dye seeps into the plastic...so if you scratch them, the scratch is still the same color as the dye. I purposely gouged a deep scratch on the underside of the cover, still black. I mixed black and a "graphite" color to get a bit of a sheen on it...the graphite color almost makes it a bit metallic looking.


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> Very nice. My Osburn will run from 11-6 if I chuck it full. I can just pull the coals forward and load it up again.


That's what I do with Mr Fisher. I always keep a huge chunk aside for bed time. Always coals left in the morning.


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> I went through that one at a tech school, Syracuse U. Got up in the morning and no sight of any cars. Flat snow covered area where the parking lot was. I don't recall the amount but only here and there ione could see an aerial sticking up. It was a week before everything was back to normal. 4 days before we could even get out of the parking lot and then only because we residents had shoved dthe street and dug out all the cars.


Blizzard of 78 was like that here in Mass.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> That's what I do with Mr Fisher. I always keep a huge chunk aside for bed time. Always coals left in the morning.


I use to have a N24 Nashua. Those old stoves could put out some serious heat.


----------



## MustangMike

turnkey4099 said:


> I went through that one at a tech school, Syracuse U. Got up in the morning and no sight of any cars. Flat snow covered area where the parking lot was. I don't recall the amount but only here and there ione could see an aerial sticking up. It was a week before everything was back to normal. 4 days before we could even get out of the parking lot and then only because we residents had shoved dthe street and dug out all the cars.


I went to RIT in Rochester NY. Terrible lake effect snow. You could go into a one-hour class when there was not a cloud in the sky and come out into a blizzard!

The wind often got so strong it would stop you in your tracks. When the snowplow went through, all the snow would be blown back into the road before the plow disappeared from sight.

I remember all the roads in the County being closed for 3 days, and there were reports of people freezing to death in their stuck cars.


----------



## MustangMike

There was about an inch of snow on the ground when we got up to the cabin on Friday, and it snowed a little several more times when we were up there, including a little blizzard on Sunday that included 50 MPH winds and full white out conditions, but luckily it only lasted a half hour.

The first night I loaded the stove with Black Birch, as it is the highest BTU wood up there. Keep in mind my cabin is 20' X 24' two stories high, and uninsulated (it just has plywood walls). It burned so hot that it was almost too hot inside even with temps in the mid-teens, but it did not last long and needed new wood 4 hours later. Maybe the stove needs to be chocked down much more when burning that stuff, but we went back to burning the Black Cherry. It does not have the BTU rating of Ash or Black Birch, but it keeps coals for a long time and puts out good steady heat for quite a while.


----------



## MustangMike

Last year there were 6 of us, this year we had 9, and I had to turn some away! My cabin is getting popular. We all saw deer, but my 13 year old grandson was the only one to fire a shot, and he took a doe with one of my 30-06s offhand. If fact this year we had more deer sign and less coyote sign (almost none) than we have had in years. There are also two different bears (one medium size and one big one) crossing my property. One of them went 30 yds away from our cabin between Fri night and Sat morning.

We also saw a few (very few) grouse tracks, but no turkey tracks!

It was a nice adventure, and several of us are trying to find time to return before the season is over.

(Last year - me, my daughter, my niece, my brother, MechanicMatt, and his daughter)

(This year - MechanicMatt, his BIL, his daughter, his nephew, his sister, my brother, me, my grandson, my daughter)


----------



## MustangMike

My grandson is prohibited from hunting from a tree stand in NY due to his age, but that was OK.

A buck up there played some games with us. I did a push toward my daughter's stand, and less than 5 minutes later he crosses the trail cam in the same place I did.

Later that day my daughter and I go still hunting and make a big oblong circle (we pushed a doe out). On the way back to the cabin, we see fresh tracks. We follow them and we see that he was following us and walked right in our tracks!

I think next time up one of us is going to hide behind a tree while the other one keeps going.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Interesting!
> 
> We just gave away a bunch of old, dried out cedar fence boards on CL, after taking out an old fence at family member’s house.
> 
> Assumed someone would want it for some craft use. Was happy not to haul it. But if no one took it, they probably would have made it to the firewood pile!
> 
> Philbert



G'day fellers, stihl catching up on things because I've been out actually scrounging. Our house was made of cedar but left to deteriorate for 30 years before we bought it and we are currently renovating. Since I have ample destructive skills (but few constructive), the recladding project has yielded about a decade's worth of kindling which is good - especially since we are stihl lighting fires in November. 

Anyway, since you blokes have put up about 20 pages of stuff, you're going to have to wait until I catch up before I post about my weekend. @dancan once told me that you like pics...well, you've been warned. And make sure you free up some bandwidth for some hardcore wheelbarrow action!


----------



## ericylee

svk said:


> Good morning. Last day of deer season here. I’ve been out for at least an hour every day and haven’t seen a deer since the seventh. Was really hoping my son would get a shot at one but I don’t think it’s going to happen. The DNR still has the gall to post that “bad weather and too much logging” is the reason why we don’t have any deer up here and will not mention wolves.


One more week here. Got one on Sunday. Still have unlimited CWD tags to fill


----------



## chipper1

ericylee said:


> One more week here. Got one on Sunday. Still have unlimited CWD tags to fill


Welcome to AS Eric. 
Do you have a farm permit?
Where you located at.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The road system closed for deer on the 15th of this month, but the remote zone is open until Dec 31. The bucks will start dropping antlers twords the end of the first week of December though, so I need to get out before then if I'm gonna pull off a Trophy hunt.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> My grandson is prohibited from hunting from a tree stand in NY due to his age, but that was OK.
> 
> A buck up there played some games with us. I did a push toward my daughter's stand, and less than 5 minutes later he crosses the trail cam in the same place I did.
> 
> Later that day my daughter and I go still hunting and make a big oblong circle (we pushed a doe out). On the way back to the cabin, we see fresh tracks. We follow them and we see that he was following us and walked right in our tracks!
> 
> I think next time up one of us is going to hide behind a tree while the other one keeps going.


I always tell the guys to watch their back trail when we go out moving deer. We've gotten more than one that tried to sneak around us from behind.


----------



## farmer steve

This is ON topic. 2 types of wood are mentioned.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Good dry oak burns hot even on low . Really very satisfied with the stove I would highly recommend it to anyone .
> View attachment 1033817
> 
> Lowest setting and it’s at 500 degrees . The stove works so well at removing the heat the flue temp is 250 this is the way it burns all winter. And there is hardly anything in the flue come spring cleaning View attachment 1033819
> View attachment 1033820


Single wall pipe or a probed double wall? My double wall reads 2-300 with an ir thermo most of the time.


----------



## svk

ericylee said:


> One more week here. Got one on Sunday. Still have unlimited CWD tags to fill


Do you have a lot of deer left? Have you seen any deer that passed from CWD?


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> I always tell the guys to watch their back trail when we go out moving deer. We've gotten more than one that tried to sneak around us from behind.


I’ve mentioned the guy that used to shoot boxes of ammo every day… Ironically his brother was a very, very good hunter. This brother always said that he would go out a few minutes after the whole crowd left camp and shoot deer that showed up behind the crowd to watch them lol.

This fellow reportedly shot the biggest deer that’s ever been taken out of that area. The deer has obviously grown in memory/legend over the last 60 years since it was taken but from what I hear it was a dandy. The guy’s ex-wife threw away the photos after they got divorced lol


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> Single wall pipe or a probed double wall? My double wall reads 2-300 with an ir thermo most of the time.


Single wall black pipe . At times it will get up to and over 400 . Stove is really crancking usually that’s on high just before I shut it down


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Double wall through the ceiling or wall I’m guessing? I’ve seen mine hit 350° when the cat is burning hard.


----------



## SS396driver

No need for double it exits through the cinder block I used insulated where it goes through the block black don’t hold up outside at the tee


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> No need for double it exits through the cinder block I used insulated where it goes through the block black don’t hold up outside at the tee


Depending on code...


----------



## WoodAbuser

Morning all u scroungers of wood and this and that.


----------



## muddstopper

Lots of movement Last nite and this morning. My game camera took 72 pictures, mostly between 3 and 4 am.


----------



## farmer steve

Found out how @H-Ranch learned how to use a wheelbarrow so good.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well I finally got the last of my beef trimmings ground up into burger last night. While my Squaw did some scrap trimming to can fir dog food. Now I can have a heated shop again and get back to the scrounge!


----------



## SS396driver

chipper1 said:


> Depending on code...


Your right. Here as long as combustibles are 36 inch’s away black pipe is acceptable


----------



## gggGary

Picked the natural lean direction to drop this very dead ash. My wife had a light rope on my waist but no dead limbs over head.
Was expecting a hollow core and wasn't disappointed when I made the notch.
Plunged and went out the back but left a bit too much hinge on the far side. Had to go back in, thin it a bit from that side, where I prefered NOT to be. Got out of there when it started to move, and it took about a minute to go over. Looks like it pulled the core up as it tipped, that helped it go nice n slow. The stump split down a bit, but no cracks went up the trunk. A couple more feet up the trunk it was solid all the way through.
Prolly a good cord n a half of firewood.
044 with a 28" bar, a bit short of all the way through the trunk.






Tree's way at the back of our hilly pasture, not taking anything back there to haul wood out 'til the ground's frozen solid.


----------



## MustangMike

I hunted locally tonight and saw the big guy I missed with the crossbow again! Had the shotgun this time, but he was in a direction I can not shoot, and I could not call him in, and he slowly drifted off in the other direction!

Glad I saw him, it was still daylight, and I had the binoculars on him ... he is a real nice buck, but not mine yet!

Frustrated (but exited) Mike!


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Your right. Here as long as combustibles are 36 inch’s away black pipe is acceptable


Here it's also reminded a moble home(single or double wide). Iirc security sells a pipe that is double walled and has slots at the top and bottom to allow the heat to come out from between them.

Since this is the scrounge thread, today I found a chunk of what looks like chimney liner on the side of the rd. I stopped and tossed it in the back of the van, but didn't look at it too close. It appears to be 6", and it had a strong smell to it, not sure what type of oil or coating is on it. It had been run over, but it looked as though there was at least a 6-8' chunk of it that wasn't damaged, I'll check it out later.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I hunted locally tonight and saw the big guy I missed with the crossbow again! Had the shotgun this time, but he was in a direction I can not shoot, and I could not call him in, and he slowly drifted off in the other direction!
> 
> Glad I saw him, it was still daylight, and I had the binoculars on him ... he is a real nice buck, but not mine yet!
> 
> Frustrated (but exited) Mike!


Hope you can get it Mike. 
Been many yrs since I shot one at all, been many more since I had a chance at a trophy. I thought I was going to get out this yr, but it's a good thing I didn't buy a license, because im way to busy.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I got a little side job done this afternoon, 3 okay sized pines. The smallest was 28" on the stump, the largest was probably 32"ish+. The large one had a head lean and I was half expecting to hang it up...but I was able to pour the coals to it in the back cut w/the 566i and got it down to a thin hinge before it fully committed to the lay. The thin hinge was useful to quickly build enough velocity to not get limb locked.

The one furthest to the right was really easy, a little bit of pounding, but easy peasy.

The one furthest to the left had a really healthy back lean. I shot a line up into it with my big shot and we were able to pull it over.

This was the first real "test" of the 566i hybrid, other than screwing around in the wood lot. I'm really impressed with the results. I was only running a 28" in pine, but this thing screams in the cut...no reason it won't do the same with a 32" or even a 36".


----------



## Sierra_rider

Also picked up this for the log splitter project:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I hunted locally tonight and saw the big guy I missed with the crossbow again! Had the shotgun this time, but he was in a direction I can not shoot, and I could not call him in, and he slowly drifted off in the other direction!
> 
> Glad I saw him, it was still daylight, and I had the binoculars on him ... he is a real nice buck, but not mine yet!
> 
> Frustrated (but exited) Mike!


Time put in, is time worth reward! Got my fingers crossed for you bud!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I got a little side job done this afternoon, 3 okay sized pines. The smallest was 28" on the stump, the largest was probably 32"ish+. The large one had a head lean and I was half expecting to hang it up...but I was able to pour the coals to it in the back cut w/the 566i and got it down to a thin hinge before it fully committed to the lay. The thin hinge was useful to quickly build enough velocity to not get limb locked.
> 
> The one furthest to the right was really easy, a little bit of pounding, but easy peasy.
> 
> The one furthest to the left had a really healthy back lean. I shot a line up into it with my big shot and we were able to pull it over.
> 
> This was the first real "test" of the 566i hybrid, other than screwing around in the wood lot. I'm really impressed with the results. I was only running a 28" in pine, but this thing screams in the cut...no reason it won't do the same with a 32" or even a 36".
> View attachment 1034257


Nice! Work! Nice work indeed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

This is what yeilded of that yearling heffer not counting the bucket of soup bones and stainless bowl of shank meat for canning. Im thinking about 60%/65% yield. Not bad considering she was a yearling and all the cuts are boneless. With the exception of the ribbs. Plus it is a Scottish Highlander. Witch is a smaller breed of beef cattle. When compared to the different commercially raised beef cattle breed's


----------



## tfp

Upgrading the baby... 12" 3/8 LP 6T was almost unusable in green eucalyptus (chattering in most cuts). Upgrade is 10" 1/4 8T. Somehow I ended up with safety chain. I must have had too many windows open and added the wrong chain into my cart


----------



## Kodiak Kid

tfp said:


> Upgrading the baby... 12" 3/8 LP 6T was almost unusable in green eucalyptus (chattering in most cuts). Upgrade is 10" 1/4 8T. Somehow I ended up with safety chain. I must have had too many windows open and added the wrong chain into my cart
> View attachment 1034291


Dose it come with batteries?  

I'm just taking the piss out of ya a bit bud.


----------



## tfp

Kodiak Kid said:


> Dose it come with batteries?


You can't see it in the photo but behind that orange plastic cover is the bubble fluid reservoir. I don't want to turn this into another bubble fluid thread so I won't mention the brand and mix rate I use, but it outputs at least as much as this lawn mower when I put it against a branch


----------



## Sierra_rider

tfp said:


> Upgrading the baby... 12" 3/8 LP 6T was almost unusable in green eucalyptus (chattering in most cuts). Upgrade is 10" 1/4 8T. Somehow I ended up with safety chain. I must have had too many windows open and added the wrong chain into my cart
> View attachment 1034291


Muffler mod that thing, the 2511s respond really well to a more open deflector and gutting/or drilling holes through the inner doohickey thing in the muffler.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Dose it come with batteries?
> 
> I'm just taking the piss out of ya a bit bud.


The 2511 is actually powered by unicorn farts.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I mean, I get it. I couldn't stand the short 12" bar on my 170, so just I upgraded to a bar a little bit longer. 





Its a great match up! I'd recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Work! Nice work indeed!


Coming from you, I take that as a meaningful compliment.

I had an audience too, so the pressure was on. The house was just to the right, off screen.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

W


Sierra_rider said:


> Coming from you, I take that as a meaningful compliment.
> 
> I had an audience too, so the pressure was on. The house was just to the right, off screen.


Well I appreciate that. 

Yeah, I really don't like felling around houses with people watching, but thats how it aIl ways seems to go. Even when I tell them to watch from a safe distance if they are going to watch. 

I mean this guy shows up with these big a** saws wareing suspenders carrying an axe and has wedges in his back pockets and they think. "Wow! This guy must really know what hes doing". They don't realize that no matter how easy the cutter sees it and how it couldn't be any more of a prefect senerio . That anything can happen. Then if something does go wrong? The customer puts the word out that your a no good son of a gun, and gives you a bad rap! I haven't had any residential mishaps yet. Knock on wood! I'm hoping to keep it that way. However, s**t dose happen! In my humble opinion, nothing is guaranteed when felling trees!


----------



## PEK

Sierra_rider said:


> I got a little side job done this afternoon, 3 okay sized pines. The smallest was 28" on the stump, the largest was probably 32"ish+. The large one had a head lean and I was half expecting to hang it up...but I was able to pour the coals to it in the back cut w/the 566i and got it down to a thin hinge before it fully committed to the lay. The thin hinge was useful to quickly build enough velocity to not get limb locked.
> 
> The one furthest to the right was really easy, a little bit of pounding, but easy peasy.
> 
> The one furthest to the left had a really healthy back lean. I shot a line up into it with my big shot and we were able to pull it over.
> 
> This was the first real "test" of the 566i hybrid, other than screwing around in the wood lot. I'm really impressed with the results. I was only running a 28" in pine, but this thing screams in the cut...no reason it won't do the same with a 32" or even a 36".
> View attachment 1034257


Nice hinges, thats the way to do it!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> Well I appreciate that.
> 
> Yeah, I really don't like felling around houses with people watching, but thats how it aIl ways seems to go. Even when I tell them to watch from a safe distance if they are going to watch.
> 
> I mean this guy shows up with these big a** saws wareing suspenders carrying an axe and has wedges in his back pockets and they think. "Wow! This guy must really know what hes doing". They don't realize that no matter how easy the cutter sees it and how it couldn't be any more of a prefect senerio . That anything can happen. Then if something does go wrong? The customer puts the word out that your a no good son of a gun, and gives you a bad rap! I haven't had any residential mishaps yet. Knock on wood! I'm hoping to keep it that way. However, s**t dose happen! In my humble opinion, nothing is guaranteed when felling trees!


I often hate having an audience...often times you get the people that are self-professed experts. In those cases, I'm thinking "if you're so darn good, how come I'm doing this?" Luckily, these people are super cool and appreciative...I actually didn't mind having an audience in this case, he was genuinely curious about how/why I do things and it's kinda fun explaining it to someone.

I get tired of the audience at my fire job. The minute people find out you're cutting a hazard tree, everyone wants to watch. Same thing there, everyone's an expert...I'll often tell people other than my crew to just go away. I don't want anyone distracting me...my crew knows that their jobs are to keep the area secure and to yell like mad if they see something start to come loose in the top of the tree.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I mean, I get it. I couldn't stand the short 12" bar on my 170, so just I upgraded to a bar a little bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 1034294
> View attachment 1034295
> 
> 
> Its a great match up! I'd recommend it to anyone!


That a 60"? I looked at the Forester bars, but couldn't find any long one in a Stihl large 3002 mount. This biggest I've got is _only_ a 50."


----------



## mountainguyed67

gggGary said:


> My wife had a light rope on my waist but no dead limbs over head.



Is that to pull on you in case she sees something falling?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That a 60"? I looked at the Forester bars, but couldn't find any long one in a Stihl large 3002 mount. This biggest I've got is _only_ a 50."


62", I normally run it on my 660 fir milling table tops out of big Burrells. Its a slow go and hard on the head. The chains gotta be just right! The last one I milled was 52" across. I couldn't find a double ended 60". Not even used on eBay!


----------



## farmer steve

Sierra_rider said:


> The 2511 is actually powered by unicorn farts.


and Fairy dust at 32:1


----------



## 501Maico

tfp said:


> Upgrading the baby... 12" 3/8 LP 6T was almost unusable in green eucalyptus (chattering in most cuts). Upgrade is 10" 1/4 8T. Somehow I ended up with safety chain. I must have had too many windows open and added the wrong chain into my cart
> View attachment 1034291


I like the 1/4" on mine. I had the Stihl bar/chain and clutch before the saw arrived and didn't make any cuts with the original setup. The Echo bar/chain will fit some of my other other saws too.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> I got a little side job done this afternoon, 3 okay sized pines. The smallest was 28" on the stump, the largest was probably 32"ish+. The large one had a head lean and I was half expecting to hang it up...but I was able to pour the coals to it in the back cut w/the 566i and got it down to a thin hinge before it fully committed to the lay. The thin hinge was useful to quickly build enough velocity to not get limb locked.
> 
> The one furthest to the right was really easy, a little bit of pounding, but easy peasy.
> 
> The one furthest to the left had a really healthy back lean. I shot a line up into it with my big shot and we were able to pull it over.
> 
> This was the first real "test" of the 566i hybrid, other than screwing around in the wood lot. I'm really impressed with the results. I was only running a 28" in pine, but this thing screams in the cut...no reason it won't do the same with a 32" or even a 36".
> View attachment 1034257


Gotta see a video of that 566i cutting!!


----------



## Lee192233

Good morning guys. It's been awhile and I don't think I'm going to read 100+ pages of posts. Been really busy lately. I hope everyone has been well. I scrounged a nice buck and doe on our rifle opener. I had my older boys help me find it. They were excited!

I hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving with family and friends.


----------



## chipper1

Lee192233 said:


> Good morning guys. It's been awhile and I don't think I'm going to read 100+ pages of posts. Been really busy lately. I hope everyone has been well. I scrounged a nice buck and doe on our rifle opener. I had my older boys help me find it. They were excited!View attachment 1034320
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving with family and friends.


Nice.
They look like they're enjoying the hunt too.
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> I mean, I get it. I couldn't stand the short 12" bar on my 170, so just I upgraded to a bar a little bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 1034294
> View attachment 1034295
> 
> 
> Its a great match up! I'd recommend it to anyone!


I had someone wanting a 170 I had for sale. He asked if it would take a 28" bar!!!!!


----------



## Squareground3691

bob kern said:


> I had someone wanting a 170 I had for sale. He asked if it would take a 28" bar!!!!!


But it has a turbo in it , of course 28” no problems lol


----------



## SS396driver

Friend got a nice 8 pointer yesterday . I saw nothing but doe . And in my zone there are no doe tags . I have two doe tags but I have to hunt them Orange County


----------



## MustangMike

very nice Bucks guys, and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## sean donato

GeeVee said:


> If you want to spend less, make some Saber tooth tiger teeth for the forks, and skip the grapple, kind of like the big teeth the loaders log handle off of trucks, just smaller?


Got any pics of what your talking about? I'll stiff probably buy or make a grapple bucket at some point, but I'm not against adding something to make the forks handy. Which they are not the greatest for moving logs.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Friend got a nice 8 pointer yesterday . I saw nothing but doe . And in my zone there are no doe tags . I have two doe tags but I have to hunt them Orange County View attachment 1034323


Nice.... Opening day all I saw was bucks, not a single doe or fawn. That may sound great but they were all yearlings and with the antler restrictions only one may have been legal. I say "may" because at first all I could see in the shade of the pines was that it was a 4 pt.... would have been an easy shot with my flintlock. When it crossed the powerlines, in a depression, I could see through my binoculars that there was another small point that may or may not have been an inch. Being in the depression the body was hidden from me. When it got into the pines on the other side, with the naked eye I could barely make the deer out in the shade so there was no shot. 

I didn't hunt Sunday as it was very windy and there are so many dead ash, hemlock, cedar, and pines that it was too dangerous to be in those woods. There are literally 100s of thousands of branches ranging from small to huge on the ground and hanging as widow makers. There are also thousands of standing or leaning dead trees. It's difficult to walk through there without stepping on branches and twigs so still hunting is not in the cards. I got a report last night of trees down on the rail trail that runs along the edge of that property... I do tree removal and tree maintenance for the land trust... so my concerns were validated.


----------



## sean donato

I'm 99% sure I won't get to hunt at all this year. I work the 2-10 shift till next week. Then the third were having my inlaws over for Thanksgiving. I pointed this out to my wife and she just shrugged her solders and said it sucks to be me. I'm not much of a late archery guy but I'll have weekends off when that come in... well see how it goes.


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> I'm 99% sure I won't get to hunt at all this year. I work the 2-10 shift till next week. Then the third were having my inlaws over for Thanksgiving. I pointed this out to my wife and she just shrugged her solders and said it sucks to be me. I'm not much of a late archery guy but I'll have weekends off when that come in... well see how it goes.


Bummer...


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Gotta see a video of that 566i cutting!!


I actually took my camera with me cutting yesterday, so hopefully I'll get a video put together.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> 62", I normally run it on my 660 fir milling table tops out of big Burrells. Its a slow go and hard on the head. The chains gotta be just right! The last one I milled was 52" across. I couldn't find a double ended 60". Not even used on eBay!


I generally don't even mill anymore with the 066, the 880 does that...I will use the 066 with the edging mill if I'm making lumber. That beats swapping having to swap milling attachments.


----------



## Sierra_rider

501Maico said:


> I like the 1/4" on mine. I had the Stihl bar/chain and clutch before the saw arrived and didn't make any cuts with the original setup. The Echo bar/chain will fit some of my other other saws too.


1/4" is good on the 2511, I'm running narrow kerf 3/8"lp on mine. I went with the narrow-kerf pretty much because non-safety 1/4 chain seemed impossible to find earlier this year. I like the bar/chain I got...it's a lightweight 16" laminate bar that weighs less than the stock 12" set up.


----------



## Sierra_rider

BTW, I hope everyone here has a special Thanksgiving.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> BTW, I hope everyone here has a special Thanksgiving.


Right back at ya !!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> I had someone wanting a 170 I had for sale. He asked if it would take a 28" bar!!!!!





Squareground3691 said:


> But it has a turbo in it , of course 28” no problems lol


Why not? As you can see Im running a 62"inch on mine! Its great for that hard to reach over the head pruning! No ladder necessary!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I generally don't even mill anymore with the 066, the 880 does that...I will use the 066 with the edging mill if I'm making lumber. That beats swapping having to swap milling attachments.


I normally run twin 660's on a 44" double end. That set up is much faster than a single 880, but Ive been having trouble finding a double ended 60".


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Posted a couple short video clips last night on the "Felling Pics" thread.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Not firewood, but we scrounged this pile of cedar the other day....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Not firewood, but we scrounged this pile of cedar the other day....
> View attachment 1034383


Beautiful! I hope your going to mill it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I generally don't even mill anymore with the 066, the 880 does that...I will use the 066 with the edging mill if I'm making lumber. That beats swapping having to swap milling attachments.


Also, as often as I need 60" felling bar. I cant justify spending $500 on a big block mount 60" fir my 880. That 62" paid for itself off the first burrel table top I milled with it. I sure could use a double ended 60" though!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Also, as often as I need 60" felling bar. I cant justify spending $500 on a big block mount 60" fir my 880. That 62" paid for itself off the first burrel table top I milled with it. I sure could use a double ended 60" though!


Yep, any of the bars for large mount Stihl bars are pricey...especially considering the 880 will go months without use. I pretty much only mill and low-stump large trees with it. Anything else, there isn't too much the 566 or the 066 won't do.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> Well I appreciate that.
> 
> Yeah, I really don't like felling around houses with people watching, but thats how it aIl ways seems to go. Even when I tell them to watch from a safe distance if they are going to watch.
> 
> I mean this guy shows up with these big a** saws wareing suspenders carrying an axe and has wedges in his back pockets and they think. "Wow! This guy must really know what hes doing". They don't realize that no matter how easy the cutter sees it and how it couldn't be any more of a prefect senerio . That anything can happen. Then if something does go wrong? The customer puts the word out that your a no good son of a gun, and gives you a bad rap! I haven't had any residential mishaps yet. Knock on wood! I'm hoping to keep it that way. However, s**t dose happen! In my humble opinion, nothing is guaranteed when felling trees!



I lucked out on one Black Locust clearance. Old house out in the country and I had permission to bounce trees off the house if need be. I did lodge a couple of them up against it but no damace other than a scruffed shingle edges on the eves. I've been at this sin early 1980s...as well as a kid on the farm way back when. Still have no clue on felling a tree against its lean. Most times it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, any of the bars for large mount Stihl bars are pricey...especially considering the 880 will go months without use. I pretty much only mill and low-stump large trees with it. Anything else, there isn't too much the 566 or the 066 won't do.


I agree.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> I lucked out on one Black Locust clearance. Old house out in the country and I had permission to bounce trees off the house if need be. I did lodge a couple of them up against it but no damace other than a scruffed shingle edges on the eves. I've been at this sin early 1980s...as well as a kid on the farm way back when. Still have no clue on felling a tree against its lean. Most times it doesn't matter.


As far as felling a tree against its lean? IMOP, I would say it all depends on how heavy the lean and type of timber. Lots of good books and videos out there on basic felling fundamentals. However, also IMOP, nothing is better than hands on experience with a good highly experienced cutter as a teacher. That's on a green cutters hip training and breaking him/her in!


----------



## Zaedock

My buddy had a dead oak fall on his enclosed trailer. Fortunately, the top was a bit punky and caused just a bruise and minimal damage. We were just going to cut this up and toss it, but the center was solid on the top pieces, so I kept it. 

My new Factory reconditioned Husky 455 came in a few days before. I bought it from Northern Tool for $264.00, which is a great price and tough to pass up. The saw came in with minimal showing of use and fired up on the second pull at 20*F when we cut up the oak. I tossed on a 20" Oregon EXL chain and it goes pretty good. I have a load of tree service ash coming and she'll be added to the saw rotation. 




BTW - figured I may get some slack for being a Packers fan. Man, it's been a tough season so be gentle. Most of my friends and wife are Pats fans, so I get it all the time. LOL


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Beautiful! I hope your going to mill it!


Yup you bet we're going mill it! 
It's totally worthless for firewood, but makes some nice looking lumber.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Yup you bet we're going mill it!
> It's totally worthless for firewood, but makes some nice looking lumber.


It makes both awesome interior and exterior siding IMOP!


----------



## Chilidawg

The weather was far too nice to stay inside so I decided to go out and work on the scrounge pile. So far, you guys have been mostly a good influence on me.
(now you can laugh and point)


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Gotta see a video of that 566i cutting!!


Ask and you shall receive...this is version 1 of the 566i. It's more of a "proof of concept" build right now, but I still made some decent gains...I hoping version 2 is even stronger.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> It makes both awesome interior and exterior siding IMOP!



We have about ten 3’ diameter incense cedars that are standing dead, I think they’re still good. I’ll fell them and maybe use them for siding. I have a nearby friend with a sawmill.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Ask and you shall receive...this is version 1 of the 566i. It's more of a "proof of concept" build right now, but I still made some decent gains...I hoping version 2 is even stronger.



Nice work, she’s pulling good !!


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> We have about ten 3’ diameter incense cedars that are standing dead, I think they’re still good. I’ll fell them and maybe use them for siding. I have a nearby friend with a sawmill.


The only issue I've run into them is that they are often pecky cedars. I guess they get infected with some fungus that rots out parts of the heartwood, but leaves the sapwood unaffected. The trees will usually continue to grow until they just don't and die. That pecky cedar is wood you see get made into planter boxes, landscaping stuff, etc.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Also, as often as I need 60" felling bar. I cant justify spending $500 on a big block mount 60" fir my 880. That 62" paid for itself off the first burrel table top I milled with it. I sure could use a double ended 60" though!


@SeMoTony had a double headed bar setup, not sure if he's into selling it or did sell it though, can't remember .


----------



## chipper1

Hey @Logger nate when i was fueling the truck the other day I saw this and thought of you lol.
Just a little rust 


Here what I've been cruising around in.


----------



## bob kern

Scrounged a little dead maple from a top that fell in the pasture. Biggest I took was a 290 that needed fresh fuel ran through it. My boys took their respective saws and did a lot of the work.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> As far as felling a tree against its lean? IMOP, I would say it all depends on how heavy the lean and type of timber. Lots of good books and videos out there on basic felling fundamentals. However, also IMOP, nothing is better than hands on experience with a good highly experienced cutter as a teacher. That's on a green cutters hip training and breaking him/her in!


Sometimes trees or wires are in the way of dropping a tree that has a lean to it. In that case out comes my tractor with the logging winch. I then can make sure the tree falls in a safe place away from obstacles. It is always nice to be able to drop trees into an open slot with a little help.


----------



## JimR

I saw bar oil online at Walmart for $9.95 a gallon. I head to Walmart and the bar oil is $13.96. I grabbed a worker and showed him the online price. He said get what you need and tell the register clerk to price match it. I bought 4 gallons of bar oil and saved $16.00. That was a very good deal.


----------



## Philbert

Happy Thanksgiving to all you turkeys!

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I often use heavy equipment to help assist in the felling of trees around power lines and houses. It's usually a 200 series trackhoe or bigger as a safety with the bucket up against the trunk with very little or no pressure on the tree unless I require it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you turkeys!
> 
> Philbert


You too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

And just fir the record everyone. I was joking about using the 170 with a 62" bar fir over head pruning!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well a couple days ago it was Northeast 30mph with rain. Today and tonight is Northwest 35mph clear and cold!  Wind chill probably in the lower teens I'm guessing.


----------



## SeMoTony

chipper1 said:


> @SeMoTony had a double headed bar setup, not sure if he's into selling it or did sell it though, can't remember .


Sold a 72" double powered (72cc stihl) because it only cut 60" or so. Have a 50" cannon,, 60", cannon and 72" forester thar is there if it's needed. I couldn't wait on it til was needed to try finding one. Took long enough digging around on line to find one to fit the ported 661c (<;


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SeMoTony said:


> Sold a 72" double powered (72cc stihl) because it only cut 60" or so. Have a 50" cannon,, 60", cannon and 72" forester thar is there if it's needed. I couldn't wait on it til was needed to try finding one. Took long enough digging around on line to find one to fit the ported 661c (<;


So do you have a 60" double ended bar fir sale?


----------



## JimR

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I often use heavy equipment to help assist in the felling of trees around power lines and houses. It's usually a 200 series trackhoe or bigger as a safety with the bucket up against the trunk with very little or no pressure on the tree unless I require it.


Too much pressure could cause a barber chair. I saw a video where a guy had his tractor nailed when a tree did that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Logger nate when i was fueling the truck the other day I saw this and thought of you lol.
> Just a little rust
> View attachment 1034448
> 
> Here what I've been cruising around in.
> View attachment 1034447


Nice truck! ( the bottom one) not much room for firewood though


----------



## bob kern

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


I'm sure this looks like an accident but it was just time to grease the fittings underneath!


----------



## ericylee

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS Eric.
> Do you have a farm permit?
> Where you located at.


My brother in law does.


----------



## ericylee

svk said:


> Do you have a lot of deer left? Have you seen any deer that passed from CWD?


----------



## ericylee

Still seeing deer here on the Mississippi River bottoms. No CWD victims that I have seen.


----------



## ericylee

ericylee said:


> My brother in law does. Minnesota


----------



## Logger nate

Dynamite works better that tractors 



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


Perfect!  Thats how its Done!


----------



## SeMoTony

Kodiak Kid said:


> So do you have a 60c" double ended bar fir sale?


Not anymore. I have singles in 50", &60" both canon. And the ported 661c spins those loops  fine


----------



## MustangMike

Having big equipment is nice, but if you don't, my little rope winch gets it done!


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Logger nate when i was fueling the truck the other day I saw this and thought of you lol.
> Just a little rust
> View attachment 1034448
> 
> Here what I've been cruising around in.
> View attachment 1034447


Real nice-looking rig there, that sleeper looks huge (and deluxe)! What make is it?

Back when I did a little driving, they were all stick shift, and you had to know how to double clutch (no syncros). We even had one truck (at the moving company) called "old #3" that did not have power steering! IIRC it was an International, conventional cab, single screw. Driving it gave you a real workout!

I was a driver/helper/warehouseman for Noble Van + Storage (North American Van Lines) in Elmsford NY. Our big warehouse was in the old Anaconda Wire + Cable building in Hastings On Hudson and had a rail spur.

Our loading dock was 90* to the road, and a lot of the over the road drivers from out West could not back into it, so we backed in a lot of the trucks for them. (They were not used to the tight spaces of the NE).

My brother and I both worked there during and after college, and we learned to drive everything from a van with a trailer to tractor trailers and straight trucks, and back up using mirrors. Do the trucks now have BU cameras like the cars?

My brother and I had plans to be over the road drivers for a few years, it paid really well at the time and all of your expenses were covered. The guy that offered us the job had a small fleet of Kenworths, but my brother ruined our plans by getting married! He really wanted up partly because my brother was also the company's truck mechanic.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Having big equipment is nice, but if you don't, my little rope winch gets it done!





JimR said:


> Too much pressure could cause a barber chair. I saw a video where a guy had his tractor nailed when a tree did that.


Yes! To much pressure against the trunk "before enough" holding wood is relieved can cause a tree to chair. Thats why I stated in my post I'll have the operator use "very little or no pressure at all unless I require it"  

Also, the further up the trunk the pressure is applied, the more the leverage compounds vs having the same amount of pressure lower down the trunk, However, if the pushing/pulling point is too low? The tree can possibly chair over backwards as well when "to much" holding wood is relieved (to deep of a face cut). Due to the trees weight causing excessive leverage above the mechanical advantage (pushing/pulling) point.

In short, A person better know what hes doing when pushing with equipment or pulling with a guy line. If he doesn't? He shouldn't be the person cut'n the tree in the first place! 

Hope this all makes sense. 


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> I saw bar oil online at Walmart for $9.95 a gallon. I head to Walmart and the bar oil is $13.96. I grabbed a worker and showed him the online price. He said get what you need and tell the register clerk to price match it. I bought 4 gallons of bar oil and saved $16.00. That was a very good deal.


Don't you just love some retailers' websites/ You shop around for the lowest price and than go there only to find a higher price. The local farm store (Rural King) has Cam II for $7/Gal. I pick up a gallon or two every time I go in there. It's only going to go up. Can't believe I only bought a case of Stihl oil years ago when it was on sale for $3/Gal. Wish I had a crystal ball.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Logger nate when i was fueling the truck the other day I saw this and thought of you lol.
> Just a little rust
> View attachment 1034448
> 
> Here what I've been cruising around in.
> View attachment 1034447


New truck looks pretty clean. How was the interior? Seats clean? Windows clean? Any science projects in the fridge? Dirty gym shorts under the mattress?


----------



## chipper1

Zaedock said:


> My buddy had a dead oak fall on his enclosed trailer. Fortunately, the top was a bit punky and caused just a bruise and minimal damage. We were just going to cut this up and toss it, but the center was solid on the top pieces, so I kept it.
> 
> My new Factory reconditioned Husky 455 came in a few days before. I bought it from Northern Tool for $264.00, which is a great price and tough to pass up. The saw came in with minimal showing of use and fired up on the second pull at 20*F when we cut up the oak. I tossed on a 20" Oregon EXL chain and it goes pretty good. I have a load of tree service ash coming and she'll be added to the saw rotation.
> 
> View attachment 1034400
> 
> 
> BTW - figured I may get some slack for being a Packers fan. Man, it's been a tough season so be gentle. Most of my friends and wife are Pats fans, so I get it all the time. LOL


Nice haul.
That's a great deal on a 455, they're awesome firewooding saws .
As far as being a Pakers fan, the only thing worse is being a Lions fan  .
Have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Got any pics of what your talking about? I'll stiff probably buy or make a grapple bucket at some point, but I'm not against adding something to make the forks handy. Which they are not the greatest for moving logs.







Kinda like these Sean, weld some tabs for the top clamp pins onto your headache rack, and one for the generic ram and you can remove it and preserve the forks for pallet moving. The second pic is neat because you can maybe hold the log over a table and make rounds for splitting? My grapple for my skid steer is also quite heavy alone, and my forks would be lighter, and give me an opportunity to cut rounds, I could only cut off the ends of 8 or ten foot logs, no way to run a saw aroudn all the metal my grapple has. Just a thought. Forks alone suck, the round logs slide all over the place, It doesnt have to have crushing clamping power, just a grip on two or four logs would be great.


----------



## chipper1

SeMoTony said:


> Sold a 72" double powered (72cc stihl) because it only cut 60" or so. Have a 50" cannon,, 60", cannon and 72" forester thar is there if it's needed. I couldn't wait on it til was needed to try finding one. Took long enough digging around on line to find one to fit the ported 661c (<;


Well shucks, I tried to sell it for you. It's hard to keep my equipment straight, let alone everyone else's lol. I was getting a 359 ready to ship the other day and found a 5105 I forgot about .


----------



## Lionsfan

JimR said:


> I saw bar oil online at Walmart for $9.95 a gallon. I head to Walmart and the bar oil is $13.96. I grabbed a worker and showed him the online price. He said get what you need and tell the register clerk to price match it. I bought 4 gallons of bar oil and saved $16.00. That was a very good deal.


Check Menards. I didn't buy any, but they had an off-brand (Super-S maybe?) on the shelf for $8.99 a gallon.


chipper1 said:


> Nice haul.
> That's a great deal on a 455, they're awesome firewooding saws .
> As far as being a Pakers fan, the only thing worse is being a Lions fan  .
> Have a great thanksgiving.


Takes a strong stomach to be a Lions fan!! Truth is, when they've been healthy they've been fun to watch this year.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Hey @Logger nate when i was fueling the truck the other day I saw this and thought of you lol.
> Just a little rust
> View attachment 1034448
> 
> Here what I've been cruising around in.
> View attachment 1034447


Seriously, was the tractor they assigned you cleaned out before it was handed to you? Our company has been failing miserably in that department from what I've experienced.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice truck! ( the bottom one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) not much room for firewood though


Thanks.
I thought the same thing, gonna need a large 5th-wheel plate trailer for it .


MustangMike said:


> Real nice-looking rig there, that sleeper looks huge (and deluxe)! What make is it?
> 
> Back when I did a little driving, they were all stick shift, and you had to know how to double clutch (no syncros). We even had one truck (at the moving company) called "old #3" that did not have power steering! IIRC it was an International, conventional cab, single screw. Driving it gave you a real workout!
> 
> I was a driver/helper/warehouseman for Noble Van + Storage (North American Van Lines) in Elmsford NY. Our big warehouse was in the old Anaconda Wire + Cable building in Hastings On Hudson and had a rail spur.
> 
> Our loading dock was 90* to the road, and a lot of the over the road drivers from out West could not back into it, so we backed in a lot of the trucks for them. (They were not used to the tight spaces of the NE).
> 
> My brother and I both worked there during and after college, and we learned to drive everything from a van with a trailer to tractor trailers and straight trucks, and back up using mirrors. Do the trucks now have BU cameras like the cars?
> 
> My brother and I had plans to be over the road drivers for a few years, it paid really well at the time and all of your expenses were covered. The guy that offered us the job had a small fleet of Kenworths, but my brother ruined our plans by getting married! He really wanted up partly because my brother was also the company's truck mechanic.


Thanks Mike.
It is real nice, and honestly, it's way too big for doing the runs we do around here most the time. I really don't need a large wheelbase truck to do a 14 stop load that's only 200 miles out from the house like I did earlier this week. It certainly doesn't save any time or make my life easier, but I'm pretty sure much of that is because they have a better resale value and they always keep the most up to date as far as safety equipment goes. This one has a double bunk(two beds for GTG's), fridge, microwave, inverter, separate bunk heater(it's own engine), xm radio, driver facing camera, road facing camera, heck they even install heated wiper blades for winter(because guys don't know how to chill their windshields).
This one is a Volvo, I may be switching to a Peterbuilt next month, depending on what the guy who was driving this one does.
This one is an automatic, I'm used to driving 9 or 13 speed manuals, I often reach for the clutch coming up to a light when the rpm start to drop, and when I'm climbing a grade I'd like to split the gear lol.
Back in 93 when I went to driving school, we had a truck with manual steering(Armstrong power steering lol), me and the only person who could back better than me( a farm boy), were the only guys who drove it. I actually used it for my backing test, because I knew I wouldn't over steer, you don't want to in one of those! Funny thing is they also had a dump truck chassis there that was an automatic, eaton was the first one to come out with them for semis iirc and the school I went to was call Eaton Roadranger Training Institute. Odd it was nearly 20yrs later until I drove an automatic for a job hauling drywall, none of the other drivers wanted to drive it or run the remote controlled knuckle boom, I like it a lot.
I can totally see you working for a mover, it takes a strong guy with good common sense to do that job right, unfortunately I think most the guys they use these days only have one of those skills  or smarts, but not both.
When I first started I ran Long Island quite often with a 53' trailer, I don't thing you're even allowed to bring them in there anymore? Most guys who've never been there have no idea what it's like trying to get a 53' trailer with a large tractor into a dock that was designed for a 40' trailer and a day cab . It's similar in Chicago, then you add all the low bridges they have there, I only knew of one low bridge on Long Island, and every trucking company I knew back then warned the drivers not to go down that road because you had to back quite a ways to get out of there, and that wasn't happening during the day.

My truck doesn't have a backup camera, but many of the straight trucks do. When I hauled drywall all our boom trucks had them and side cameras and front cameras, but the pup trailers we pulled quite frequently didn't either.
Dang brothers always ruining plans, I just had a sister for that lol.


Lionsfan said:


> New truck looks pretty clean. How was the interior? Seats clean? Windows clean? Any science projects in the fridge? Dirty gym shorts under the mattress?


They had the interior detailed nicely for me, inside of the windows were pretty good(I'll clean them better next week as I like them really clean!), I haven't looked in the fridge, under the mattress, or in the microwave, but the mattress has a large burn mark on it , looks like someone took something out of the microwave and set it on there hot. Not sure if the mattress up above is the same size, if it is I'll swap them around, if it's in better condition.
I think I said it was a 2018 before, it's a 2019, oldest series in the fleet.


Lionsfan said:


> Check Menards. I didn't buy any, but they had an off-brand (Super-S maybe?) on the shelf for $8.99 a gallon.
> 
> Takes a strong stomach to be a Lions fan!! Truth is, when they've been healthy they've been fun to watch this year.


I used to drive by their training facility, I always wanted to yell out the window, "can we take the bags off our heads yet". And I'm not even into sports lol.


Lionsfan said:


> Seriously, was the tractor they assigned you cleaned out before it was handed to you? Our company has been failing miserably in that department from what I've experienced.


Quite well, I used to do detailing work, so...
They have the trucks detailed a few times a yr, they also was he them at least twice a week when the temps are above freezing. They have a bay we can pull into and detail them ourselves too, with all the supplies right down to vent cleaner spray, microfiber towels, even the squeegees that have the absorbers in them so nothing drips on the dash.
They are all about image, not sure why they hired me .
I saw one of your guys pulling a Cops & Donuts trailer busting it down I-196 yesterday(well sort of, I flew by him), hot boxing it like it was the first cig of the day or after a few bong hits . Maybe he was the guy who previously drove my truck, that would explain the burnt mattress.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! To much pressure against the trunk "before enough" holding wood is relieved can cause a tree to chair. Thats why I stated in my post I'll have the operator use "very little or no pressure at all unless I require it"
> 
> Also, the further up the trunk the pressure is applied, the more the leverage compounds vs having the same amount of pressure lower down the trunk, However, if the pushing/pulling point is too low? The tree can possibly chair over backwards as well when "to much" holding wood is relieved. Due to the trees weight causing excessive leverage above the mechanical advantage (pushing/pulling) point.
> 
> In short, A person better know what hes doing when pushing with equipment or pulling with a guy line. If he doesn't? He shouldn't be the person cut'n the tree in the first place!
> 
> Hope this all makes sense.
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Yep, I had to pull a back leaner the other day. The guy that I was cutting those trees for isn't the most experienced with cutting, so I just shot a line into the tree and had him keep tension on it with my 5:1 fiddle block. That 5:1 actually has significant pulling power, but it's way easier than equipment to feel how much tension you have. I basically just had him maintain tension while I chased the back cut with wedges. Once the tree was all cut up, I had him "give it hell," and it went over without too much fanfare.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> I thought the same thing, gonna need a large 5th-wheel plate trailer for it .
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> It is real nice, and honestly, it's way too big for doing the runs we do around here most the time. I really don't need a large wheelbase truck to do a 14 stop load that's only 200 miles out from the house like I did earlier this week. It certainly doesn't save any time or make my life easier, but I'm pretty sure much of that is because they have a better resale value and they always keep the most up to date as far as safety equipment goes. This one has a double bunk(two beds for GTG's), fridge, microwave, inverter, separate bunk heater(it's own engine), xm radio, driver facing camera, road facing camera, heck they even install heated wiper blades for winter(because guys don't know how to chill their windshields).
> This one is a Volvo, I may be switching to a Peterbuilt next month, depending on what the guy who was driving this one does.
> This one is an automatic, I'm used to driving 9 or 13 speed manuals, I often reach for the clutch coming up to a light when the rpm start to drop, and when I'm climbing a grade I'd like to split the gear lol.
> Back in 93 when I went to driving school, we had a truck with manual steering(Armstrong power steering lol), me and the only person who could back better than me( a farm boy), were the only guys who drove it. I actually used it for my backing test, because I knew I wouldn't over steer, you don't want to in one of those! Funny thing is they also had a dump truck chassis there that was an automatic, eaton was the first one to come out with them for semis iirc and the school I went to was call Eaton Roadranger Training Institute. Odd it was nearly 20yrs later until I drove an automatic for a job hauling drywall, none of the other drivers wanted to drive it or run the remote controlled knuckle boom, I like it a lot.
> I can totally see you working for a mover, it takes a strong guy with good common sense to do that job right, unfortunately I think most the guys they use these days only have one of those skills  or smarts, but not both.
> When I first started I ran Long Island quite often with a 53' trailer, I don't thing you're even allowed to bring them in there anymore? Most guys who've never been there have no idea what it's like trying to get a 53' trailer with a large tractor into a dock that was designed for a 40' trailer and a day cab . It's similar in Chicago, then you add all the low bridges they have there, I only knew of one low bridge on Long Island, and every trucking company I knew back then warned the drivers not to go down that road because you had to back quite a ways to get out of there, and that wasn't happening during the day.
> 
> My truck doesn't have a backup camera, but many of the straight trucks do. When I hauled drywall all our boom trucks had them and side cameras and front cameras, but the pup trailers we pulled quite frequently didn't either.
> Dang brothers always ruining plans, I just had a sister for that lol.
> 
> They had the interior detailed nicely for me, inside of the windows were pretty good(I'll clean them better next week as I like them really clean!), I haven't looked in the fridge, under the mattress, or in the microwave, but the mattress has a large burn mark on it , looks like someone took something out of the microwave and set it on there hot. Not sure if the mattress up above is the same size, if it is I'll swap them around, if it's in better condition.
> I think I said it was a 2018 before, it's a 2019, oldest series in the fleet.
> 
> I used to drive by their training facility, I always wanted to yell out the window, "can we take the bags off our heads yet". And I'm not even into sports lol.
> 
> Quite well, I used to do detailing work, so...
> They have the trucks detailed a few times a yr, they also was he them at least twice a week when the temps are above freezing. They have a bay we can pull into and detail them ourselves too, with all the supplies right down to vent cleaner spray, microfiber towels, even the squeegees that have the absorbers in them so nothing drips on the dash.
> They are all about image, not sure why they hired me .
> I saw one of your guys pulling a Cops & Donuts trailer busting it down I-196 yesterday(well sort of, I flew by him), hot boxing it like it was the first cig of the day or after a few bong hits . Maybe he was the guy who previously drove my truck, that would explain the burnt mattress.


Last I knew, we had 293 drivers and over 300 trucks. Last I knew we have 0 detailers, no dedicated wash bay, and I haven't even seen a bucket full of dirty washer fluid with a worn out squeegee let alone any micro fiber towels.


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


Yup, that's the picture.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! To much pressure against the trunk "before enough" holding wood is relieved can cause a tree to chair. Thats why I stated in my post I'll have the operator use "very little or no pressure at all unless I require it"
> 
> Also, the further up the trunk the pressure is applied, the more the leverage compounds vs having the same amount of pressure lower down the trunk, However, if the pushing/pulling point is too low? The tree can possibly chair over backwards as well when "to much" holding wood is relieved. Due to the trees weight causing excessive leverage above the mechanical advantage (pushing/pulling) point.
> 
> In short, A person better know what hes doing when pushing with equipment or pulling with a guy line. If he doesn't? He shouldn't be the person cut'n the tree in the first place!
> 
> Hope this all makes sense.
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Sure does make sense. The back flip will kill you dead.


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> Check Menards. I didn't buy any, but they had an off-brand (Super-S maybe?) on the shelf for $8.99 a gallon.


In Mass we are limited to Tractor Supply stores, Walmarts and a few Kubota, JD and Kioti dealers. I think there are a few local small farm supply places but nothing close by. Walmart is always the cheapest. About 11 years ago I hit the motherboard of about 19 or 20 gallons of Husqvarna bar oil at $5.00 a gallon from a retired tree company.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Got any pics of what your talking about? I'll stiff probably buy or make a grapple bucket at some point, but I'm not against adding something to make the forks handy. Which they are not the greatest for moving logs.


I use my forks on my tractor for moving logs all the time without any issues and no grapple on them. Is it your terrain that is causing the problem? I also have a stump grapple bucket for moving large chucks of wood and uprooted stumps. That bucket also works great for moving big rocks.


----------



## JimR

GeeVee said:


> View attachment 1034499
> View attachment 1034501
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like these Sean, weld some tabs for the top clamp pins onto your headache rack, and one for the generic ram and you can remove it and preserve the forks for pallet moving. The second pic is neat because you can maybe hold the log over a table and make rounds for splitting? My grapple for my skid steer is also quite heavy alone, and my forks would be lighter, and give me an opportunity to cut rounds, I could only cut off the ends of 8 or ten foot logs, no way to run a saw aroudn all the metal my grapple has. Just a thought. Forks alone suck, the round logs slide all over the place, It doesnt have to have crushing clamping power, just a grip on two or four logs would be great.


I find that if you stack your logs up they won't slide around.


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! To much pressure against the trunk "before enough" holding wood is relieved can cause a tree to chair. Thats why I stated in my post I'll have the operator use "very little or no pressure at all unless I require it"
> 
> Also, the further up the trunk the pressure is applied, the more the leverage compounds vs having the same amount of pressure lower down the trunk, However, if the pushing/pulling point is too low? The tree can possibly chair over backwards as well when "to much" holding wood is relieved. Due to the trees weight causing excessive leverage above the mechanical advantage (pushing/pulling) point.
> 
> In short, A person better know what hes doing when pushing with equipment or pulling with a guy line. If he doesn't? He shouldn't be the person cut'n the tree in the first place!
> 
> Hope this all makes sense.
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I had my bil( almost no experience) helping me on a leaner a while back. I set up my 100' cable and come a long and put the right amount of tension on it. It told him as I cut / wedged, and the tree moved to just keep that same even pressure. He asked why don't I just pull it with the truck that would be faster. I told him when he got home to watch some videos on trees/ barber chair and it would explain why you don't jerk as hard as you can with a truck. He got back with me later and said he'd never seen anything like that!! Wonder how many times he'd got close to having his melon smashed.


----------



## bob kern

I still like two wraps of a 5/16 chain around the trunk about a foot above the cut if I have any doubts. Well worth the couple minutes it takes in my opinion.


----------



## Valpen

bob kern said:


> I still like two wraps of a 5/16 chain around the trunk about a foot above the cut if I have any doubts. Well worth the couple minutes it takes in my opinion.


And depending on if (and how) you are intending to skid the log, you can already have your skidding chain in place....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> Got any pics of what your talking about? I'll stiff probably buy or make a grapple bucket at some point, but I'm not against adding something to make the forks handy. Which they are not the greatest for moving logs.


 The best tool I've found that will do the most is pallet forks with a matching grapple. It will do everything a dedicated grapple will do and many things a dedicated grapple won't.

The forks/single grapple is fantastic at handling logs too,






I can pick a log out of a pile and set it on my BSM






or stack logs on or take them off a trailer or just safely hold the logs for cutting.






SR


----------



## farmer steve

GeeVee said:


> View attachment 1034499
> View attachment 1034501
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like these Sean, weld some tabs for the top clamp pins onto your headache rack, and one for the generic ram and you can remove it and preserve the forks for pallet moving. The second pic is neat because you can maybe hold the log over a table and make rounds for splitting? My grapple for my skid steer is also quite heavy alone, and my forks would be lighter, and give me an opportunity to cut rounds, I could only cut off the ends of 8 or ten foot logs, no way to run a saw aroudn all the metal my grapple has. Just a thought. Forks alone suck, the round logs slide all over the place, It doesnt have to have crushing clamping power, just a grip on two or four logs would be great.


This is what I have been looking at. Mainly for picking up logs in the wood yard and cutting to size. Not sure I like the $1800 price tag though.


----------



## sean donato

GeeVee said:


> View attachment 1034499
> View attachment 1034501
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like these Sean, weld some tabs for the top clamp pins onto your headache rack, and one for the generic ram and you can remove it and preserve the forks for pallet moving. The second pic is neat because you can maybe hold the log over a table and make rounds for splitting? My grapple for my skid steer is also quite heavy alone, and my forks would be lighter, and give me an opportunity to cut rounds, I could only cut off the ends of 8 or ten foot logs, no way to run a saw aroudn all the metal my grapple has. Just a thought. Forks alone suck, the round logs slide all over the place, It doesnt have to have crushing clamping power, just a grip on two or four logs would be great.


That looks pretty handy, my forks are pretty short, so it shouldn't be too bad to fab something up like that. 


JimR said:


> I use my forks on my tractor for moving logs all the time without any issues and no grapple on them. Is it your terrain that is causing the problem? I also have a stump grapple bucket for moving large chucks of wood and uprooted stumps. That bucket also works great for moving big rocks.


Little tractor syndrome. I can pick up quite a big log but the forks are pretty close together, and honestly with as hilly as it is around my place a grapple would actually do much better, for most of the work I do, but money doesn't grow on trees, so I have to deal with what I can scrounge up.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Back leaner w/ a pull line from the other day:


----------



## bob kern

Well I got my morning excercize in. Split and stacked what we cleaned up from the pasture yesterday. Dead trees are their own little exo system. Chased a squirrel out of a hole. Found beetles , roaches and a paper wasp nest along the way. Got right at a rick from the top. Probably get two more from the trunk that's still standing if it's not hollow.


----------



## svk

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## djg james

Sawyer Rob said:


> The best tool I've found that will do the most is pallet forks with a matching grapple. It will do everything a dedicated grapple will do and many things a dedicated grapple won't.
> 
> The forks/single grapple is fantastic at handling logs too,


Man I love your setup.
I usually frequently check the log yard where I cut. But earlier this year, the farmer, who owns the property, did some house cleaning and scrapped a hay wagon with a 8' wheel base onto a scrap metal pile. Bent the frame all up. It would have solved all my log hauling problems, but I was too late.


----------



## MustangMike

I like the rope pull because it is light, mobile, and I can use it by myself. Unless the tree has a real bad lean, the rope stretch will pull it down w/o anyone working the winch.

That is also a good feature if you have young ones working with you, just put them in a safe place and tell them to stay put.


----------



## Logger nate

bob kern said:


> I still like two wraps of a 5/16 chain around the trunk about a foot above the cut if I have any doubts. Well worth the couple minutes it takes in my opinion.


Yep

Not me btw, Gerald Brenke, 150’ up in a redwood working with a broken foot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> I still like two wraps of a 5/16 chain around the trunk about a foot above the cut if I have any doubts. Well worth the couple minutes it takes in my opinion.





Logger nate said:


> YepView attachment 1034568


Thats a good move! Figuratively speaking, a gun can't fire with the safety engaged! "In theory"! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Logger nate

MustangMike said:


> I like the rope pull because it is light, mobile, and I can use it by myself. Unless the tree has a real bad lean, the rope stretch will pull it down w/o anyone working the winch.
> 
> That is also a good feature if you have young ones working with you, just put them in a safe place and tell them to stay put.


I much prefer rope also, at least in urban (residential) logging. I use my drill winch attached to a rope and like you said put some tension on it and usually goes once it’s cut up. 
Something else that can cause barber chair is having a small undercut or an unintentional Dutchman (cuts not matched up), the further a tree falls before under cut closes the less likely a barber chair.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Dynamite works better that tractors
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> View attachment 1034477




So dose tannerite! View attachment VID_20220608_171223568~2.mp4

Happy turkey day Gentleman!


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> So dose tannerite! View attachment 1034584
> 
> Happy turkey day Gentleman!


That’s awesome!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> That’s awesome!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hope you all have a nice day today. prob won't have any fires in the fireplaces... seems things are warming up...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The video is a bit blurry, but this is one of five I cut next to a friend's house last year. Being as he had the trackhoe and is a friend. I did the job for next to nothing.
View attachment IMG_7058~2.mp4


----------



## WoodAbuser

I'm really getting a blast out of watching these videos.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> The video is a bit blurry, but this is one of five I cut next to a friend's house last year. Being as he had the trackhoe and is a friend. I did the job for next to nothing.
> View attachment 1034592


That fence row I cleared out, I predominantly used the hoe for pushing the trees over. Dug out around the root ball on the one side, get behind them, reach up as far as I could and push them over with the machine. Worked great for most of them, save a few bigger ones I didn't feel comfortable with the size machine I had. Felled them first then dug the stumps out. Sure is a lot less work when the root ball is pulled out by the tree..


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> Sure is a lot less work when the root ball is pulled out by the tree..


That's the sad truth... and it's the only way to go when the stumps have to come out in the end.
But, I'd much rather saw a tree down, than have it pushed out, and then have to cut the root ball off, always dirt & rocks on the log after being shoved over with a machine.... And everything's all bound up, it's sometimes real hard to tell how it's going to move when you saw it off.
I rarely get a powersaw hung up, but when I do it's almost always while cutting off the stumps....


----------



## svk

Apple-lemon-garlic-onion brined bird in the oven. New to me vintage cast aluminum roaster


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Apple-lemon-garlic-onion brined bird in the oven. New to me vintage cast aluminum roaster
> 
> View attachment 1034597
> View attachment 1034598
> View attachment 1034599


Nice cast aluminum roasting pot! Looks old!


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice cast aluminum roasting pot! Looks old!


I’d say it’s definitely older than me! Bought it from somebody who was cleaning out a cabin


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> That's the sad truth... and it's the only way to go when the stumps have to come out in the end.
> But, I'd much rather saw a tree down, than have it pushed out, and then have to cut the root ball off, always dirt & rocks on the log after being shoved over with a machine.... And everything's all bound up, it's sometimes real hard to tell how it's going to move when you saw it off.
> I rarely get a powersaw hung up, but when I do it's almost always while cutting off the stumps....


If you dig about around the base right, and have a appropriately sized machine with a thumb, you push them over, grab the root ball end, shake the dirt off and use the machine to hold them up for bucking. Well.i drug them over closer to the burn pile then dad cut the root ball off, I tossed that on the burn pile then grabbed the truck and it got bucked up into 16 foot sections, and top got limbed. Didn't have any issues pinching any bars doing it like that. Most the trees were under 24"dbh.


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> If you dig about around the base right, and have a appropriately sized machine with a thumb, you push them over, grab the root ball end, shake the dirt off and use the machine to hold them up for bucking. Well.i drug them over closer to the burn pile then dad cut the root ball off, I tossed that on the burn pile then grabbed the truck and it got bucked up into 16 foot sections, and top got limbed. Didn't have any issues pinching any bars doing it like that. Most the trees were under 24"dbh.


Yeah it's not really an issue when the guy on the machine does it that way.
I'm usually on the ground running around behind some guy on a dozer that don't give a poop what kind of a mess he leaves in his wake.


----------



## Squareground3691

Get ya some Lol  everyone have a great Thanksgiving be safe .


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah it's not really an issue when the guy on the machine does it that way.
> I'm usually on the ground running around behind some guy on a dozer that don't give a poop what kind of a mess he leaves in his wake.


Thats too bad. We rented the machine to make life easier for us. No way would I have left a path of destruction for me or dad to clean up. Sure it took a little longer, just tracking the machine around so much burned up time. But our backs didn't hurt too bad and it was all cleaned up and nice looking when we were done, and thats what mom and dad wanted.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> That 5:1 actually has significant pulling power, but it's way easier than equipment to feel how much tension you have. I basically just had him maintain tension while I chased the back cut with wedges. Once the tree was all cut up, I had him "give it hell," and it went over without too much fanfare.


That's why I just set up 180 to the lean(so it will overcome any side lean), pull until I see the canopy move, then let off a bit, just to hold it in place so the hinge/bypass wood doesn't break, then use the step cut, then just give the rope/cable a pull and down she goes. As long as someone is at the controls and knows that if I say to go they need to go, even if the bypass wood broke my hinge is already set so all they need to do is add a bit more pull.
No issues with chairing or side lean, just as long as you have enough power to overcome the back lean and break the bypass/holding wood.
I don't have a fiddle block setup, but I've seen them in use, and you sure can get s lot of power out of them, and with a rope up high I can see how easy it would be to overcome a slight lean. Our trees are much shorter and heavier so it takes a good bit of power, but a fiddle block can still be a useful tool. Much like anything, it's all about knowing when to utilize a tool and which tool to use. I take the every tree is a log approach and use the skidding winch on many I fall .
Guess I never hit "post reply" earlier. 
Nice job getting that one on the ground.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Logger nate said:


> YepView attachment 1034568
> 
> Not me btw, Gerald Brenke, 150’ up in a redwood working with a broken foot.


I've got that poster on display in my shop. I also have his book 'High Climbers and Timber Fallers.' It's pretty cheap from Bailey's and has some really awesome stories and photos...he basically documented the last of the old growth redwood logging.


----------



## GeeVee

JimR said:


> I use my forks on my tractor for moving logs all the time without any issues and no grapple on them. Is it your terrain that is causing the problem? I also have a stump grapple bucket for moving large chucks of wood and uprooted stumps. That bucket also works great for moving big rocks.


Combination of two things, My CTL has torsion axles suspension all the way around, and the forks/carriage, dont roll "back" very far when you are down low, the radial lift affects the basic tilting alignment...... While they dont rol back very far, they do tip out to beyond vertical- buts thats not useful for anything. Yes, uneven terrain, like soft ground and large surface roots, and the logs just slide around on the forks.

The forks are not useful at all on rough terrain, I only use them to load my (empty) IBC totes in and out of the dump trailer when I shuttle city water down to my ranch and pump it up into my holding tank 25' up. I do use them on occasion to pull 1000# bags of aggregate and use the chute on the bottom to play out the stone, or pick pallets of disc golf equipment off semi trucks, but thats it.


----------



## JimR

GeeVee said:


> Combination of two things, My CTL has torsion axles suspension all the way around, and the forks/carriage, dont roll "back" very far when you are down low, the radial lift affects the basic tilting alignment...... While they dont rol back very far, they do tip out to beyond vertical- buts thats not useful for anything. Yes, uneven terrain, like soft ground and large surface roots, and the logs just slide around on the forks.
> 
> The forks are not useful at all on rough terrain, I only use them to load my (empty) IBC totes in and out of the dump trailer when I shuttle city water down to my ranch and pump it up into my holding tank 25' up. I do use them on occasion to pull 1000# bags of aggregate and use the chute on the bottom to play out the stone, or pick pallets of disc golf equipment off semi trucks, but thats it.


That explains it very well. You need a grapple in it.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> That looks pretty handy, my forks are pretty short, so it shouldn't be too bad to fab something up like that.
> 
> Little tractor syndrome. I can pick up quite a big log but the forks are pretty close together, and honestly with as hilly as it is around my place a grapple would actually do much better, for most of the work I do, but money doesn't grow on trees, so I have to deal with what I can scrounge up.


That is understandable. I bought a lot of my attachments used. Hopefully you can scrounge up some steel and make a grapple. Prices on these items have gone way up since Covid. My 5500 pound forks doubled in price since 2017.


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> That is understandable. I bought a lot of my attachments used. Hopefully you can scrounge up some steel and make a grapple. Prices on these items have gone way up since Covid. My 5500 pound forks doubled in price since 2017.


I was all set to buy an EA wicked 50" but they went up over $3k by the time I had the money saved up. I don't have that kind of spare money laying around, and it seems the used market is skimping for the smaller sized implements that I can run on my kubota. I'm sure I'll dig something up eventually. But adding a finger to the forks will be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> I was all set to buy an EA wicked 50" but they went up over $3k by the time I had the money saved up. I don't have that kind of spare money laying around, and it seems the used market is skimping for the smaller sized implements that I can run on my kubota. I'm sure I'll dig something up eventually. But adding a finger to the forks will be a step in the right direction.


Those EA are nice was looking at the wicked 55” , I like that they’re light weight so ur not using much lifting capacity but pretty tough and durable.


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, folks.
> 
> View attachment 1034635


What times dinner .
Just posted this in the good morning thread, at the inlaws.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> The only issue I've run into them is that they are often pecky cedars.



Because they’re so old? I’ve cut smaller ones that are solid wood.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR



Do you have a link to the story on this? I’d like to see video of them getting it back down.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Our loading dock was 90* to the road, and a lot of the over the road drivers from out West could not back into it, so we backed in a lot of the trucks for them. (They were not used to the tight spaces of the NE).



My brother is an over the road driver. His first job sent him to New England a lot, he hated it. He would talk about how he’d have to stop in the road and a forklift would come out and unload. Or he’d have to back 90° like you were saying, he did it himself though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> The best tool I've found that will do the most is pallet forks with a matching grapple. It will do everything a dedicated grapple will do and many things a dedicated grapple won't.



I wanted one like that for my loader, but the only one I found the correct size was in North Dakota (almost to Minnesota).


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> The video is a bit blurry, but this is one of five I cut next to a friend's house last year. Being as he had the trackhoe and is a friend. I did the job for next to nothing.
> View attachment 1034592



That has the image quality of a Bigfoot video.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Sure is a lot less work when the root ball is pulled out by the tree..



Yes, I do that where I can.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> always dirt & rocks on the log after being shoved over with a machine....



Yes, and I’d still much rather push it over. It’s too hard to dig out.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, and I’d still much rather push it over. It’s too hard to dig out.


Agreed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GeeVee said:


> pump it up into my holding tank 25' up.



Is the tank on a stand, or higher ground? The steep terrain of my property is a pain in some ways, but it allowed me to get my water tank eighty vertical feet up.


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> Because they’re so old? I’ve cut smaller ones that are solid wood.


I guess the incense cedars get attacked by a fungus that causes the heart rot. I've cut standing dead that were fine, I've also cut larger cedars that were only good for planter boxes. Tough to say what yours are going to look like.


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, and I’d still much rather push it over. It’s too hard to dig out.


I absolutely agree....when the stumps have go, it's a very bad plan to saw the trees down....pushing em out is the only to go.
I was just saying I don't like the results.. but I know it's gotta be that way sometimes.
From a cutters point of view it's not as nice... and as a sawmill operator, I really hate the machanical de-grade that often results from pushing timber over.

In my teens I used to argue with my brother about this all the time.... until I got on his cat and tried to push one of my beautiful stumps out....
I learned real quick he was not dumb is I thought.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> I wanted one like that for my loader, but the only one I found the correct size was in North Dakota (almost to Minnesota).


You should have jumped on it! It's a lifetime purchase! Well worth any trouble to get it!

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> That has the image quality of a Bigfoot video.


 What can I say?  I didn't take the video. Wish I had one that was better quality!


----------



## bob kern

Anyone have any experience with a Kubota B 9200?? Considering one with a loader for 5,900


----------



## sean donato

I have a 7510, the smaller frame B series. Been dead reliable. I'd imagine the larger series would be much the same. $5900 is a steel if it's in good shape with a loader, imo. I bought mine foe $3k with bald tires and no loader. Tires were $1k, ballast was $400 ish for the rear. Loader was built with materials I had laying around, sans the hydro lines and cylinders and diverted valve. I have just over $5k into it.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> I guess the incense cedars get attacked by a fungus that causes the heart rot.



I’ve only seen two of our down cedars looking like that.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> You should have jumped on it! It's a lifetime purchase! Well worth any trouble to get it!
> 
> SR



With my budget it was one or the other, so I chose the log grapple. Plus it was closer and two thirds the cost.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> I absolutely agree....when the stumps have go, it's a very bad plan to saw the trees down....pushing em out is the only to go.
> I was just saying I don't like the results.. but I know it's gotta be that way sometimes.



I dug a big stump out in early summer, it took way way way more effort than most people would think. I dug six feet deep on three sides of the stump, and I still couldn’t get it out by curling the bucket back. So I dug on the 4th side by hand (there was a huge pile on that side) and put a choker around it, after all that it still took some effort to pop it out. I cut it down because it was dead, I’m weary of dead trees breaking off and falling on me.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Kubota B 9200?? Considering one with a loader for 5,900


If it's a good runner that's a great price, hard to find a kubota under 10k, even a bx. 
I prefer 4wd for the terrain and snow up here, and if you are putting much weight in the loader you'll want it unless you have a lot of ballast.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> I've got that poster on display in my shop. I also have his book 'High Climbers and Timber Fallers.' It's pretty cheap from Bailey's and has some really awesome stories and photos...he basically documented the last of the old growth redwood logging.


Another plug for that book!


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do you have a link to the story on this? I’d like to see video of them getting it back down.



Reminds me of one at my brother's house. Using an 8N to push with the bucket raised up. We had already took the top offf leaving about an 6' stump. Bucket slid up, over and down with the stump coming up between the bucket and the radiator. That was some 40 years ago and I do not recall how he got that solved. I left before it was done.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Back leaner w/ a pull line from the other day:



566i hybrid?


----------



## GeeVee

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is the tank on a stand, or higher ground? The steep terrain of my property is a pain in some ways, but it allowed me to get my water tank eighty vertical feet up.


It's my second interation of a 2 story outhouse. I had 24' - 6x6 square marine pilings I put a couple feet in the ground and built a platform on top and a simple shed roof on top making a 10x10 room for the tank, and cantilevered roof 12 x 18. From the ground I have seven steps up to a deck with 6' of open deck under roof where I have a clawfoot tub and "inside" the pilings is the toilet room with a really high ceiling, all enclosed with salvaged vinyl siding. I backfilled the area around the pilings, some it it coming from digging the 1500 gallon holding tank mostly into the ground, the Tolliet drains directly into the tank, which is vented all the way to the top- no leechfield needed. We only poop in it in the wintertime, all summer the effluent just clarifies and eventually is evaporated off, never more than 4 or 5 inches of "poop" in the tank, and its as big as a volkwagon...... I can build any structure from below grade to finish trim and millwork, but prefer post and beam framing, and enjoy working alone. The tank has alot of head pressure being so high, and I can outdoor shower or run a 100 garden hose to the main cabin and have water pressure on gravity alone. The fluid head pressure is enough to run a 3200psi pressure washer when I need to wash the stairs and decks off or clean a tractor or Skidsteer of mud. I have a Rinai gas HWH that runs on the gravity, so I can get a bath in the clawfoot under the stars If I am reallly muddy/nasty. 

I ran a 2" pvc into the top and down the ouside wall and have a few valves to work with, one of which I use a Honda 4 stroke 1hp Water pump from the IBC with my cheap city water ( chlorinated and flourinated) and pump it up through the 2" standpipe to the holding tank until its full- which creates the siphon effect for gravity flow down later.

The tank room is enclosed only on three sides, I left the fourth side open and its a generous space for two people to hunt from, even with the tank in it. (Its a PCO slide in truck tank- looks a little like a mushroom. Has a 12" manhole in the top, never been but fresh water in it, and it has no, drain cut in) 

I dont think there's eight vertical feet of elevation change within 200 miles of me here in Florida..... JK, but really, the highest points in this coastal couoty are the three or four landfills. The Honda Water pump has no problem pumping up until it cant (gravity), but its easy to keep pumping from one to the next, you just need more tanks, in a cascade. 

My cabin on pilings is (has been) ready to put the kitchen and bathroom in it this winter, and I have a couple of nice solar panels to install and a battery bank on the pole barn, so i have projects to do that are affordable, just batteries to purchase, but I also have to enlcose the ends of the pole barn with the two 12' garage doors I've been saving, too. The solar will become real important for 12v LED lighting in the barn once I enclose it. 32x16x16H. The cabin toilet will get its own 500g holding tank, and I will pump it across the landing as needed to the huge tank. The gray water will also get a tank and I will send it seperate, The fresh water supply will get a new tank under the cabin as well. Tanks are cheap. I don't really have plans to dig a well, but I can get water at 15' jetting through the limestone, and have chemists that work for my city water supply who will test it, its possible it may be better water than 60 or 80', but I dont use enough to want a pump to maintain. We carry a carboy or three of water from home for cooking, easy.


----------



## alanbaker

Philbert said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you turkeys!
> 
> Philbert











LOOSE PARTS:


Dave Blazek



benningtonbanner-vt.newsmemory.com





Be careful ful of what you wish for or another marvel super hero that didn't make the cut


----------



## GeeVee

I dont bother with needing to pop stumps out anymore, but when had to, I used a BH, and dug around the tree, putting all of the fill in the same spot, about 8-10 feet away, then went opposite side and pushed the tree onto the pile of fill, the stem hits the pile, and the whole rootwad jumps up out of the ground. Just a violent cantilevering, works good. Cut tree up, carry the stump to a burn pile, and backfill the hole.


----------



## Lionsfan

bob kern said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Kubota B 9200?? Considering one with a loader for 5,900


Is it 4wd? If so I'd buy it if it was in reasonable shape.


----------



## farmer steve

@sean donato. Saw this over in your neck of the woods for what it's worth.





Chain Saw Operator - Weaber Lumber


Currently, we are seeking an experienced Chain Saw Operator for our Hardwood Lumber Mill for first shift. Candidate must have knowledge of chain saw operations, chain saw repair & maintenance including cleaning, oiling, and greasing equipment properly. Measure logs and cut them into specified...




www.weaberlumber.com


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> If it's a good runner that's a great price, hard to find a kubota under 10k, even a bx.
> I prefer 4wd for the terrain and snow up here, and if you are putting much weight in the loader you'll want it unless you have a lot of ballast.


It is 4x4. My little place is all hills so I need that.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys.

I’m just having coffee while making my daughters clean their disaster of a room. Then it’s steak egg and cheese English muffin sandwiches.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> With my budget it was one or the other, so I chose the log grapple. Plus it was closer and two thirds the cost.


 But a dedicated grapple won't do near as many different jobs as pallet forks/grapple. That's what makes that combo so desirable. So, in the end, that combo tool saves you money and time, not having to change tools for different jobs.

My pallet fork combo has been so versatile, I rarely even take it off the tractor...

SR


----------



## Lionsfan

bob kern said:


> It is 4x4. My little place is all hills so I need that.


I owned a B6200 for a couple years. Simple, reliable little tractor. It didn't have power steering, but if it's cheap enough and small enough a guy can compromise on things.


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> 566i hybrid?


Yep, my 500i w/ a 660 piston. It's a pretty good runner, but I'm going back into it to tweak some stuff once I clear a couple of saws out of the shop.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I don't know who this came from, but I found this brand new 372 wrap handle in my locker when I came in to work. My 372 is already a W model, so I guess I have a spare handle. It's kinda cool, people just leave spare saw parts for me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope you all have a nice day today. prob won't have any fires in the fireplaces... seems things are warming up...




some good looking TGD dinner birds pix. we had 3 meats. a full bird is tradition with me. but, alas... time is marching on. so turkey was a side. lol. but perfect. and i din't have to thaw it!! bacon & tenderloins, and some smoked bbq brisket. and of course for the (and stuff) part of the thread... some stuffing, too! plenty leftovers. TGD dinner at my camp:
.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

for those wondering what might be a good agenda item for today:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and don't forget to give an extra xo to BHs that made yesterday's dinner so good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it finally dawned on me. sorta missed that year when i had half a cord firewood cut n stacked in garage. why not add a small woodbox? had one ideal size, so did just that. i like a fire in the MBR, but not so having to go back outside in cold and get more wood leaving warm, cozy bedroom area. 

past few evenings here in the 40's... watching some tv-MBR fireplace


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Apple-lemon-garlic-onion brined bird in the oven. New to me vintage cast aluminum roaster
> 
> View attachment 1034597
> View attachment 1034598
> View attachment 1034599


got one just like it. mine is a wearever. never done a bird in it. how did it turn out? any pix? i have another big enuff for a bird. but same, never done one in it. have a smaller alum, too. my Dad had an alum one he oft used like for Sunday dinner. called it a dutch oven. i bet a lot of birds missing this morning, then again... prob some evidence left over from day before...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bit 'old hat' these days. so much seems to change so fast!  but got a bit of a fever to go get and scrounge me up some firewood. oak. ez scronges. no splitting req'd!!  few nice spots real close. some tinkering on my saw, then my saw train, too... and should be ready. one is on curb, so got a day or so before city steps in. 

well, u get the idea....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, my 500i w/ a 660 piston. It's a pretty good runner, but I'm going back into it to tweak some stuff once I clear a couple of saws out of the shop.


fascinating. 
frankinsaw…
you should do a write up on the build


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got one just like it. mine is a wearever. never done a bird in it. how did it turn out? any pix? i have another big enuff for a bird. but same, never done one in it. have a smaller alum, too. my Dad had an alum one he oft used like for Sunday dinner. called it a dutch oven. i bet a lot of birds missing this morning, then again... prob some evidence left over from day before...
> View attachment 1034819


It’s not the prettiest bird because it was cooked covered the whole time but it was quite tasty. I cook them breast down to keep that part juicy.

If you want a pretty bird, pull the cover 45 minutes before it’s done.


----------



## svk

Current state of the bird


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> @sean donato. Saw this over in your neck of the woods for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain Saw Operator - Weaber Lumber
> 
> 
> Currently, we are seeking an experienced Chain Saw Operator for our Hardwood Lumber Mill for first shift. Candidate must have knowledge of chain saw operations, chain saw repair & maintenance including cleaning, oiling, and greasing equipment properly. Measure logs and cut them into specified...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weaberlumber.com


Right across the street lol. The add didn't say anything about pay or benefits. I'll check it out, but kinda doubt they are gonna be able to compete with my current pay.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't know who this came from, but I found this brand new 372 wrap handle in my locker when I came in to work. My 372 is already a W model, so I guess I have a spare handle. It's kinda cool, people just leave spare saw parts for me.
> View attachment 1034743


Never know when you'll have a bad day, cut a corner and have one come over on the head. Always helps to have a spare set of Wraps laying around!  I have three spare sets!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I had a chance to run a friend of mine's 400 yesterday. I must say, I was a bit impressed! More power than I expected! "25" inch .50g bar, full comp 3/8 hand tuned with a round file. Chain was about 90% fresh.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, my 500i w/ a 660 piston. It's a pretty good runner, but I'm going back into it to tweak some stuff once I clear a couple of saws out of the shop.


Sounds bad a**, but if you build it up to much. You'll rob a lot of hours out of that head and be replacing top ends much more often! You probably already know that. Just thought Id mention it.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> I had a chance to run a friend of mine's 400 yesterday. I must say, I was a bit impressed! More power than I expected! "25" inch .50g bar, full comp 3/8 hand tuned with a round file. Chain was about 90% fresh.


Assuming you mean Stihl ms400....
I really like mine, they're pretty dandy saws imo.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Assuming you mean Stihl ms400....
> I really like mine, they're pretty dandy saws imo.


Yeah Roger, MS400. Pretty responsive throttle and good power fir a stock "70cc class" saw! A Cutter could actually use it in a production setting cutt'n a strip of smaller wood!  I'd run a 20" on it myself, but that's just me.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> It’s not the prettiest bird because it was cooked covered the whole time but it was quite tasty. I cook them breast down to keep that part juicy.
> 
> If you want a pretty bird, pull the cover 45 minutes before it’s done.
> 
> View attachment 1034821


My wife cooks a lot of our meals in the crock pot. Ain't always pretty, but always turns out gooooood!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah Roger, MS400. Pretty responsive throttle and good power fir a stock "70cc class" saw! A Cutter could actually use it in a production setting cutt'n a strip of smaller wood!  I'd run a 20" on it myself, but that's just me.


Mine came setup with a 20" which was kinda short I thought....but it's such a light power head it's actually really handy with that length bar.
The 400 has pretty much obsoleted my 372xp for the wood we have here.....
When I first got the Stihl I was cutting a couple acres of sub 20" yellow pine, it was the cat's meow for that application.

I think the 400 is an excellent saw that has been really eclipsed by all the 500i hype...not that there's anything wrong with the 500....it's just nobody really plays much notice to the 400 because of it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Mine came setup with a 20" which was kinda short I thought....but it's such a light power head it's actually really handy with that length bar.
> The 400 has pretty much obsoleted my 372xp for the wood we have here.....
> When I first got the Stihl I was cutting a couple acres of sub 20" yellow pine, it was the cat's meow for that application.
> 
> I think the 400 is an excellent saw that has been really eclipsed buy all the 500i hype...not that there's anything wrong with the 500....it's just nobody really plays much notice to the 400 because of it.


Well, STIHL markets their 500i as a "bigger saw" in their pro saw line up, and put it in the same class as saws with bigger displacement even though it has less. However, they are both in the pro line up. IMOP The 400 and 500 are in two entirely different classes of power. I really couldn't see needing a 500 unless I was running a 28" or 32" bar. I personally feel a 36" is to much for the 500. Yes it will pull it, but how efficiently fir how long in bigger wood?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> But a dedicated grapple won't do near as many different jobs as pallet forks/grapple. That's what makes that combo so desirable. So, in the end, that combo tool saves you money and time, not having to change tools for different jobs.
> 
> My pallet fork combo has been so versatile, I rarely even take it off the tractor...
> 
> SR



I search pallet forks with thumb/top clamp now and there’s only a few skid steer size, none the size I need. I don’t have the information from before.

I think I’ll also be using mine to pick up brush, and as a root rake. There’s a lot of brush and exploded tree debris on our place, two forks won’t do much good with that.


----------



## Cowboy254

Morning fellers, I caught up! You blokes don't make it easy. Anyway, here's the first instalment from last weekend's scrounging adventures.




We took several cubes out of this tree last year and it has remained unmolested since. E. Sieberi AKA Silvertop Ash, which is one of the 700 odd eucalypt species over here. There's a fair bit left.







All Limby action today.




Plenty more to come but I have to go and do other things so it'll have to wait until tonight. Hang in there wheelbarrow fans!


----------



## cantoo

mountainguyed67 said:


> I search pallet forks with thumb/top clamp now and there’s only a few skid steer size, none the size I need. I don’t have the information from before.
> 
> I think I’ll also be using mine to pick up brush, and as a root rake. There’s a lot of brush and exploded tree debris on our place, two forks won’t do much good with that.
> 
> View attachment 1034888


Just add more forks. I run 3 on mine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Just add more forks. I run 3 on mine.



That’s not even close.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Right across the street lol. The add didn't say anything about pay or benefits. I'll check it out, but kinda doubt they are gonna be able to compete with my current pay.


Not sure what I looked at but I did see benefits. No mention of pay.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Moved a few bucket loads of oak today....


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah Roger, MS400. Pretty responsive throttle and good power fir a stock "70cc class" saw! A Cutter could actually use it in a production setting cutt'n a strip of smaller wood!  I'd run a 20" on it myself, but that's just me.


And you thought us 400c fan boys were full of it lol. They really are a great saw. Don't know how many tanks are through it, but mine really came around between 8 and 10 tanks, the addition of the bark box made a big difference as well, at the cost of a very noisy saw. Still debating on ordering another muffler to mod or leaving it on.


----------



## cantoo

Your big machine should be able to pick up a whole tree full of brush.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds bad a**, but if you build it up to much. You'll rob a lot of hours out of that head and be replacing top ends much more often! You probably already know that. Just thought Id mention it.



If anything, I might add hours to it... it's a much lighter piston (10grams lighter after machining) and IMO a lighter piston is going to exert less force on the crank. That's why the x-torque 372s are so much harder on main bearings than the OE 372. 

Also the 660 is a much taller piston...even after cutting it down, I really think this 660 piston will wear the intake side of the skirt less than the stock piston.

I do add compression, but I'm not doing anything that won't run on pump gas...I also raise the exhaust port, so the effective compression ratio is probably pretty similar to stock. It doesn't free-rev any higher than stock, only pulls more rpm when in the cut. As much as I do to fit the 660 piston in it, I'd say the saw is very much on the "work saw" side of things. I could change some port timing with a new piston and bump compression up a bit without any adverse effect on longevity IMO.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah Roger, MS400. Pretty responsive throttle and good power fir a stock "70cc class" saw! A Cutter could actually use it in a production setting cutt'n a strip of smaller wood!  I'd run a 20" on it myself, but that's just me.


 
I did some minor machine and port work on my 400. Along with the wrap handle kit and 461R oiler guts, it pulls a 28" lwb with authority. I could even run a 32" if I had to, but I've got several other saws better suited for that.


----------



## Zaedock

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! 

My family ended up not cooking and opted for a larger get together down at Wrights Chicken farm in Rhode Island. It was awesome. So much easier for my mom (83 - leg amputee) and we could focus on family instead of cooking. 

It's funny you guys were talking about the MS400. My wife went to a painting/wine sip thing in CT with my oldest daughter and she stopped at Runnings to shop and pick up some Pre-mix for me. I've been talking about the MS400 for a while and I "think" Mrs. Clause maybe hiding something for me....


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> fascinating.
> frankinsaw…
> you should do a write up on the build



I might one of these days. I'm not the first to do it, but I don't think many have...there definitely isn't any DIY guide on it. It basically involves machine work on the piston crown, skirt, and where the wrist pin goes. Also some grinding on both the piston and cases. Finally machine work has to be done to the squish band. 

You absolutely have to have a lathe and possibly a milling machine to do this hybrid build, but it solves some port timing issues that the stock 500i has. The stock piston and ports on the 500 aren't that great IMO... it's a testament to EFI that they run so strong.

Here's some pics that show part of the build...notice the comparison pics of the scale:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> I search pallet forks with thumb/top clamp now and there’s only a few skid steer size, none the size I need. I don’t have the information from before.
> 
> I think I’ll also be using mine to pick up brush, and as a root rake. There’s a lot of brush and exploded tree debris on our place, two forks won’t do much good with that.


 My experience says you are wrong on that, mine picks up everything but the tiniest pieces, and I don't pick those up.

Keep in mind, my forks are adjustable, so I can use them wide or in, as needed.

No matter, you already let the deal go by.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Looks like there will be plenty of venison to go around again this year, as I shot this meat buck this evening,







My "go to gun" is 87 years old, and still putting meat in my freezer!

SR


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks like there will be plenty of venison to go around again this year, as I shot this meat buck this evening,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "go to gun" is 87 years old, and still putting meat in my freezer!
> 
> SR


Is that a drillings?


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> That's why the x-torque 372s are so much harder on main bearings than the OE 372.


And why the 372 oe benefits from a 268xp popup, more compression and a lighter taller piston(more stable in the cylinder). You should get a stock oe and just do the muffler and timing advance, then cut a piston for it and then compare. None of the porters want to do it, I think it would make it too easy for someone else to do it themselves. Simon out west used to do it, they make an incredibly powerful saw, that's very easy to start, and because you don't cut the base you could put a stock piston back in it at any time if needed/wanted. I don't think there's any better mod for a 372 dollar for dollar.
I have a stock(muffler modded) 372oe here, I should get a piston cut for it.
Here's the one I installed, had a friend cut it for me.

Wish I would have got a better view of how easy it is to start, I'm talking very easy for a 70. It kind shows it in this one.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawdust Man said:


> Is that a drillings?


 Yes, it's been my "go to gun", putting tons of meat in my freezer for the last 47 years...

SR


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yes, it's been my "go to gun", putting tons of meat in my freezer for the last 47 years...
> 
> SR


What chamberings is it?
My eldest brother has a double 16ga with the 9.3x74r underneath.
I really like those rifles!


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> And why the 372 oe benefits from a 268xp popup, more compression and a lighter taller piston(more stable in the cylinder). You should get a stock oe and just do the muffler and timing advance, then cut a piston for it and then compare. None of the porters want to do it, I think it would make it too easy for someone else to do it themselves. Simon out west used to do it, they make an incredibly powerful saw, that's very easy to start, and because you don't cut the base you could put a stock piston back in it at any time if needed/wanted. I don't think there's any better mod for a 372 dollar for dollar.
> I have a stock(muffler modded) 372oe here, I should get a piston cut for it.
> Here's the one I installed, had a friend cut it for me.
> 
> Wish I would have got a better view of how easy it is to start, I'm talking very easy for a 70. It kind shows it in this one.



Yeah, I almost did a 272 piston in my recent 372 build. It started out as my destratoed and ported 372xt...I put a 52mm OE-style top end on it. I'm running the big strato carb on it too...I thought the big carb might be a bit much for it, but it's actually pretty responsive. I did do quite a bit of machining on that cylinder, but I might revisit it with a different top end...or maybe not, it's a strong running saw now.

I'd be running it more, but built the 566i at the same time...the 566 just has more of a wow factor for me. 

I don't usually do pop ups. I usually build saws that you can run stock pistons in, although the 566i won't take an off-the-shelf 660 piston and it would probably run like doodoo if you put a stock 500i piston back in it. If I did a 272 piston, I'd probably turn it into a domed piston and cut the squish band to match. Although that necessitates having a custom piston, I've found really good performance on saws I've built with domed pistons. I think you get better flow out the ports with domed pistons, increased compression, and it's argued that there is more force acting upon the top of a domed piston. It's still relatively unused on power saws, but domed pistons are the thing in modern performance 2 strokes.


----------



## cantoo

Split some smaller stuff with my Wallenstein this week. This is the splits that we sell or use on our campfires. Last pic is it folded up and ready to head to the shop for some repairs, cleaning and oil to put away for another year. First couple pictures are trees I cut down last week. Waiting for a freeze so I can start hauling them home to process next year.


----------



## JimR

I finally tore down my scrounged up $30 455 Rancher X-Torque. That saw was not straight gassed. Both bearings blew out the cages and wiped out one seal. The piston was scored to hell. I swapped out the piston, jug and crank assembly from the free runover 455 Rancher. The saw is purring. I need to put a bar and chain on it and set the carb.


----------



## JimR

Who knows axes? I found this one at the farm today. It has a 7 1/2" wide cutting face. What would they have used such a wide faced axe for?


----------



## Sawdust Man

JimR said:


> Who knows axes? I found this one at the farm today. It has a 7 1/2" wide cutting face. What would they have used such a wide faced ax for?


Looks like maybe for hand hewing beams.
Is the cutting edge off-set?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> If anything, I might add hours to it... it's a much lighter piston (10grams lighter after machining) and IMO a lighter piston is going to exert less force on the crank. That's why the x-torque 372s are so much harder on main bearings than the OE 372.
> 
> Also the 660 is a much taller piston...even after cutting it down, I really think this 660 piston will wear the intake side of the skirt less than the stock piston.
> 
> I do add compression, but I'm not doing anything that won't run on pump gas...I also raise the exhaust port, so the effective compression ratio is probably pretty similar to stock. It doesn't free-rev any higher than stock, only pulls more rpm when in the cut. As much as I do to fit the 660 piston in it, I'd say the saw is very much on the "work saw" side of things. I could change some port timing with a new piston and bump compression up a bit without any adverse effect on longevity IMO.


Well, I know you've built a lot of hybrids and have learned a lot from trial and error jug and piston work. You also have worked on a lot of DB motors as well as PS motors.  Sounds like you definitely know what you're doing, so I'll shut up then!  You may be the next Jason Egan when it comes to hopped up power saw performance!  Good on ya!


----------



## cantoo

It's getting more dangerous in the bush as the Ash die off. I haven't been back much in the last couple of months so went back to clear some trails before deer hunting and then this week I cut a few down. I was skidding one out and noticed this 20" one broke right off at the bottom and hanging by a sliver. If I was skidding the other way and hooked I'm sure it would have fallen right on me the same as what happened to the old Hemlock by my log wagon last year. I cut a decent one down and was behind the tree just to the right of the picture. You can see the top of the tree on the left side of the base log. It broke off as it fell, then went straight down ( you can see the fresh split chunk in the ground at the far end) split again and fell towards the stump. I was peeking around the edge of the tree and a small branch flew thru the air and got me. My safety glasses worked good but my safety toque didn't stop much. When I'm cutting these ash down I prefer to have a tree between me and the stump rather than high tail it and risk getting hit by flying debris. This one fell against the side of the maple which acted like a slingshot and flung crap back my way. 2nd last picture shows the top of a tree broken off and laying across the tree. Last picture is a bunch of live deck panels that I picked up for some day. Going shopping for a better helmet next week.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I know you've built a lot of hybrids and have learned a lot from trial and error jug and piston work. You also have worked on a lot of DB motors as well as PS motors.  Sounds like you definitely know what you're doing, so I'll shut up then!  You may be the next Jason Egan when it comes to hopped up power saw performance!  Good on ya!



I'm actually not that special...well, I am special, just not in a good way.  I don't know that I'm going to do anything too revolutionary, I just enjoy the process...I guess that's why I enjoyed the 566i build so much, there isn't any diy guide for how to do it, so I enjoyed the problem solving of making it work. The act of grinding on the cases of a $1600 saw just to try out a concept is rather exhilarating lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I did some minor machine and port work on my 400. Along with the wrap handle kit and 461R oiler guts, it pulls a 28" lwb with authority. I could even run a 32" if I had to, but I've got several other saws better suited for that.


Roger that, I'm not saying a stock MS 400 isn't capable of pulling a 28" or even a 32". But why would anyone want to. The saw simply wasn't designed fir that type of work load.
Completely bury a 32" bar in the wood and compare max load rpms to a 500 or 661 with the same bar and chain buried in the same wood. The work load and cut time difference would be like night and day is all I'm saying. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm actually not that special...well, I am special, just not in a good way.  I don't know that I'm going to do anything too revolutionary, I just enjoy the process...I guess that's why I enjoyed the 566i build so much, there isn't any diy guide for how to do it, so I enjoyed the problem solving of making it work. The act of grinding on the cases of a $1600 saw just to try out a concept is rather exhilarating lol.


Yeah I bet! I don't have the patience, knowledge, equipment or time to Frankinstine saws into Power Plants. That's why I pay guys like you  to do it! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Who knows axes? I found this one at the farm today. It has a 7 1/2" wide cutting face. What would they have used such a wide faced ax for?


Is it flat on one side? If so, its is a peeling and froe axe. Used fir stripping bark and breaking down shake bolts in the place of an actual draw knife and froe. However, it is not as efficient as either. Kind of a three in one axe/hatchet would be my guess.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that, I'm not saying a stock MS 400 isn't capable of pulling a 28" or even a 32". But why would anyone want to. The saw simply wasn't designed fir that type of work load.
> Completely bury a 32" bar in the wood and compare max load rpms to a 500 or 661 with the same bar and chain buried in the same wood. The work load and cut time difference would be like night and day is all I'm saying. If that makes any sense.



I hear you on that, but I think a wrap-handle version of it or the 462R w/the 28" would make the perfect fire saw...IMO a good wildland fire saw needs to be around 70cc...light enough that you can cut fire line with it, but strong enough that you can cut down burning snags. 

I run a 462R w/ a 28" Stihl lwb at work...the 462R is light enough that you can cut line with it as long as you have good techique(and a strong back.) It's also got enough power to be an ok falling saw. The 28" is my favorite bar length for having to multitask like this. I can safely deal with most snags with this length bar and it's just right that I'm not having to reach or bend down if I'm cutting brush with it. 

The only complaint I had with the 462 is that it's a bit light on torque in stock form. I did a bit of tweaking on the cylinder and is now a good runner. The 400 would fill this role fairly well too. A lot of crews are going with the 500i, or bought a bunch of 461s while they were still available...but I think the 462 does a much better job of filling that role. Partly because of weight, the other reason is air filtration. 

The air filtration is awesome on the 400 or 462. The 461 and 500 both need Max-flows, which are a PITA to deal with when you don't have a sink to wash filters at the end of every day. You can run stock filters on the 461/500, but then you're tapping them out almost every time you fuel up...especially if you're cutting stuff that was already burned. A lot of the other saw guys hate on my 462, but I don't think they've even ever cut with it...they just have the bigger=better mentality.

My personal 400 wears a 28" lwb for a couple of reasons. Part of it is reach, the other reason is that it's my go-to rear handle saw for climbing. I started with a 24" lwb on it, but found that it could be a bit short for chunking down large spars. I don't mind double cutting on the ground, but I don't want to do it when working off of spurs.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah I bet! I don't have the patience, knowledge, equipment or time to Frankinstine saws into Power Plants. That's why I pay guys like you  to do it!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



That's partly why I try to still pick up side work when I can. For one, I enjoy cutting, but it also allows me to test this stuff out in an actual working environment...because good cookie cutters don't always=good work saws. I know I don't like some peaky powerband that I have to feather into the cut when I'm tired/broke off at the end of the day.


----------



## sean donato

cantoo said:


> It's getting more dangerous in the bush as the Ash die off. I haven't been back much in the last couple of months so went back to clear some trails before deer hunting and then this week I cut a few down. I was skidding one out and noticed this 20" one broke right off at the bottom and hanging by a sliver. If I was skidding the other way and hooked I'm sure it would have fallen right on me the same as what happened to the old Hemlock by my log wagon last year. I cut a decent one down and was behind the tree just to the right of the picture. You can see the top of the tree on the left side of the base log. It broke off as it fell, then went straight down ( you can see the fresh split chunk in the ground at the far end) split again and fell towards the stump. I was peeking around the edge of the tree and a small branch flew thru the air and got me. My safety glasses worked good but my safety toque didn't stop much. When I'm cutting these ash down I prefer to have a tree between me and the stump rather than high tail it and risk getting hit by flying debris. This one fell against the side of the maple which acted like a slingshot and flung crap back my way. 2nd last picture shows the top of a tree broken off and laying across the tree. Last picture is a bunch of live deck panels that I picked up for some day. Going shopping for a better helmet next week.


Playing with fire there. I won't take down any dead ash for the reasons you mention. Zero predictable outcome when felling.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I hear you on that, but I think a wrap-handle version of it or the 462R w/the 28" would make the perfect fire saw...IMO a good wildland fire saw needs to be around 70cc...light enough that you can cut fire line with it, but strong enough that you can cut down burning snags.
> 
> I run a 462R w/ a 28" Stihl lwb at work...the 462R is light enough that you can cut line with it as long as you have good techique(and a strong back.) It's also got enough power to be an ok falling saw. The 28" is my favorite bar length for having to multitask like this. I can safely deal with most snags with this length bar and it's just right that I'm not having to reach or bend down if I'm cutting brush with it.
> 
> The only complaint I had with the 462 is that it's a bit light on torque in stock form. I did a bit of tweaking on the cylinder and is now a good runner. The 400 would fill this role fairly well too. A lot of crews are going with the 500i, or bought a bunch of 461s while they were still available...but I think the 462 does a much better job of filling that role. Partly because of weight, the other reason is air filtration.
> 
> The air filtration is awesome on the 400 or 462. The 461 and 500 both need Max-flows, which are a PITA to deal with when you don't have a sink to wash filters at the end of every day. You can run stock filters on the 461/500, but then you're tapping them out almost every time you fuel up...especially if you're cutting stuff that was already burned. A lot of the other saw guys hate on my 462, but I don't think they've even ever cut with it...they just have the bigger=better mentality.
> 
> My personal 400 wears a 28" lwb for a couple of reasons. Part of it is reach, the other reason is that it's my go-to rear handle saw for climbing. I started with a 24" lwb on it, but found that it could be a bit short for chunking down large spars. I don't mind double cutting on the ground, but I don't want to do it when working off of spurs.


I would assume the 462 has a noticeable bit more amount of power on the 400 no? I've never run a 462. I had an 046 back in the day the first year thay came out. It would pull a 32 alright in 24"-30" wood. In smaller wood like 18"-22" it was awesome, but buried it was much slower than my 066 with a 32".


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That's partly why I try to still pick up side work when I can. For one, I enjoy cutting, but it also allows me to test this stuff out in an actual working environment...because good cookie cutters don't always=good work saws. I know I don't like some peaky powerband that I have to feather into the cut when I'm tired/broke off at the end of the day.


 On the peaky power band when one is gassed and spent twords the end of a hard day! It can be a tough decision sometimes to sacrifice power to shave weight!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would assume the 462 has a noticeable bit more amount of power on the 400 no? I've never run a 462. I had an 046 back in the day the first year thay came out. It would pull a 32 alright in 24"-30" wood. In smaller wood like 18"-22" it was awesome, but buried it was much slower than my 066 with a 32".



I didn't really think it did. The 462 is only a 72cc saw, the 400 is 67 or 68cc. The power difference is what I would expect for 5 cc difference. The weight difference is also about 1/2lb...not a huge difference, but I do notice it. Even though it is a smaller displacement(72 vs 77cc), the 462 kills the 046/460 on power. I used to run a dual-port 460 at work, even in peaky stock form, I think the 462 is a better falling saw. The weight difference between the 462 and the 460 is huge. It's even considerably lighter than a 440...the 500i is even lighter than the 440. The power difference between the 500i and 462 is considerable in larger wood...the 500i is comfortable with a 32" and you can run 36" if you have to...the 462 version of that combo is 28/32" in softwoods IMO.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> On the peaky power band when one is gassed and spent twords the end of a hard day! It can be a tough decision sometimes to sacrifice power to shave weight!



That's the perfect combination that I'm trying to achieve with the 566i. A saw that is a dream to carry around, yet is easy to run in a big cut.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> That's the perfect combination that I'm trying to achieve with the 566i. A saw that is a dream to carry around, yet is easy to run in a big cut.


Well, LW bars have made a big impact in helping out with that achievement!  Definitely more delicate than a Solid bar, but boy what a back saver!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I didn't really think it did. The 462 is only a 72cc saw, the 400 is 67 or 68cc. The power difference is what I would expect for 5 cc difference. The weight difference is also about 1/2lb...not a huge difference, but I do notice it. Even though it is a smaller displacement(72 vs 77cc), the 462 kills the 046/460 on power. I used to run a dual-port 460 at work, even in peaky stock form, I think the 462 is a better falling saw. The weight difference between the 462 and the 460 is huge. It's even considerably lighter than a 440...the 500i is even lighter than the 440. The power difference between the 500i and 462 is considerable in larger wood...the 500i is comfortable with a 32" and you can run 36" if you have to...the 462 version of that combo is 28/32" in softwoods IMO.


Very interesting! Man, power saws have really coming a long way in power to weight ratio!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is it flat on one side? If so, its is a peeling and froe axe. Used fir stripping bark and breaking down shake bolts in the place of an actual draw knife and froe. However, it is not as efficient as either. Kind of a three in one axe/hatchet would be my guess.


Tapered on both sides like a regular axe


----------



## JimR

Sawdust Man said:


> Looks like maybe for hand hewing beams.
> Is the cutting edge off-set?


Nope, it looks like a regular axe


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Tapered on both sides like a regular axe


 Interesting. Now you've got me myself curious! Have you tried googling it?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, LW bars have made a big impact in helping out with that achievement!  Definitely more delicate than a Solid bar, but boy what a back saver!


I've almost completely switched over to lightweight bars. The only ones I haven't are my big bars that they don't even make lightweight versions of and my small 20"> bars. I do have a lightweight laminate narrow-kerf bar on my little 2511t and I was thinking about getting the same bar for my 201t. 

Before I climb, I have the same internal debate about weight vs power with my top handles as I do when falling with my 70-80-90cc saws. It may sound silly, because the 201 is so light, but the 5ish lb 2511 saves so much energy in the tree compared to the 9ish lb 201. If I'm climbing conifers, I'll choose the 2511 every time. If I get into a broad oak, the decision is much more difficult. The 2511 requires finesse in hardwoods, while the 201 is like the 661 equivalent of a climbing saw.  

I actually bought the 2511 early this year, just because I was dealing with bad tendonitis in my trigger elbow, so the lack of weight was appreciated.



Kodiak Kid said:


> Very interesting! Man, power saws have really coming a long way in power to weight ratio!


Just compare your 661 to a 660 or even an 066. It's almost like the same comparison as the 462 to an 044/46. Except the 462 is actually considerably lighter than the 044/046.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> the addition of the bark box made a big difference as well, at the cost of a very noisy saw.



On one of our early summer 4WD trail clearing projects we had several saws in use alternately. One was a MS362C with a bark box, it was crazy loud compared to the other saws.


----------



## Logger nate

mountainguyed67 said:


> On one of our early summer 4WD trail clearing projects we had several saws in use alternately. One was a 392 with a bark box, it was crazy loud compared to the other saws.


392?


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Waiting for a freeze so I can start hauling them home to process next year.



Why wait for a freeze? Mud?


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> And you thought us 400c fan boys were full of it lol. They really are a great saw. Don't know how many tanks are through it, but mine really came around between 8 and 10 tanks, the addition of the bark box made a big difference as well, at the cost of a very noisy saw. Still debating on ordering another muffler to mod or leaving it on.


I make my own muffler covers, I call them fartboxes lol...similar in design to a bark box, but not stainless and I put smaller outlets on them for a bit less noise. I have an actual bark box on the 462, but I welded a piece of sheet metal over part of the outlet...that seemed to do the trick. All of them are still loud, but at least my head isn't ringing even with ear pro.

My 400 muffler when it was new:







This 064 triple port is actually pretty obnoxious:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> Morning fellers, I caught up! You blokes don't make it easy. Anyway, here's the first instalment from last weekend's scrounging adventures.
> 
> View attachment 1034891
> 
> 
> We took several cubes out of this tree last year and it has remained unmolested since. E. Sieberi AKA Silvertop Ash, which is one of the 700 odd eucalypt species over here. There's a fair bit left.
> 
> View attachment 1034892
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034893
> 
> 
> All Limby action today.
> 
> View attachment 1034894
> 
> 
> Plenty more to come but I have to go and do other things so it'll have to wait until tonight. Hang in there wheelbarrow fans!


Is all Ash a eucalypt species?


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Your big machine should be able to pick up a whole tree full of brush.



Of course, it has a payload of 15,000 lbs. I want to use it to skim across the forest and pick up all the debris, stuff that would fall between forklift type forks. And pick up bigger stuff As well.
I also have areas like this with dirt mixed in, I can pick it up with the forks I have and most of the dirt will fall through.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

33" forest burn Sitka Spruce dry snag. Vs. Pro Modified Stock 661 with 32" .50g bar spinning 3/8 semi skip square grind. 

View attachment VID_20221124_125437335~3.mp4


As you can see in the video. I tripped over the throttle shortly after the start and restricted waste flow at the end. 

Chain was sharp, but not fresh off the stone. Im going to time this buck tomorrow with the log up off the ground and less or maybe even no dawg'n in. I think I'll shave 5 seconds. I bucked three more rounds off the log after the video, so I'll be bucking probably around 35" maybe 36" in the next demo. I'll try and post the video tomorrow. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Cowboy254

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is all Ash a eucalypt species?



No, it's a misnomer really. It is not an ash, despite the name. It is a bit hard to standardise the names when people have been calling the same tree by whatever their great-grandpappy called it back in 1890 because he thought it sounded good so you end up with 5 different common names for the same tree. 

There is a type of eucalypt about 4km from me (but 1000m higher in elevation) called a Mountain Ash (a very large eucalypt, not an ash) which silly Tasmanians (look at a map and see the island that was pooped out of the arse end of Australia) call a Tasmanian Oak. It is not an oak. It is also not an ash. It is a Eucalyptus Regnans. But what can you do?

Anyway, the silvertop ash was named because it has deep furrowed bark on the trunk but light coloured smooth bark on the branches. So there you go.

The Ash species in North Murica have been fairly widely planted in Australia. Funny thing is that Australians turn their noses up at them for firewood because they think that anything that is not a native eucalypt is trash.


----------



## Lionsfan

sean donato said:


> Playing with fire there. I won't take down any dead ash for the reasons you mention. Zero predictable outcome when felling.


No doubt there. I'm glad I took out most of ours while they were solid.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> It is a bit hard to standardise the names when people have been calling the same tree by whatever their great-grandpappy called it



Around here most people think lodgepole pine is tamarack, there’s a Tamarack Ridge and Tamarack Lodge with no tamarack anywhere around. There’s no specific story, I assume it was misidentified long ago and the name stuck. I have people correct me when I call them lodgepole pine.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Playing with fire there. I won't take down any dead ash for the reasons you mention. Zero predictable outcome when felling.


I'm dealing with a lot of dead Ash one by one. When they get ready to go it is run like hell.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Interesting. Now you've got me myself curious! Have you tried googling it?


I'll do that. Thanks


----------



## svk

Good morning fellows. I think after the kids wake up we’re going to take a ride up to the cabin. Still trying to get my daughter her first grouse this year. Maybe shoot some guns too. It was well above freezing overnight and supposed to be over 40 today so I’m thinking our snow will mostly be gone which is fine by me. Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## JimR

cantoo said:


> It's getting more dangerous in the bush as the Ash die off. I haven't been back much in the last couple of months so went back to clear some trails before deer hunting and then this week I cut a few down. I was skidding one out and noticed this 20" one broke right off at the bottom and hanging by a sliver. If I was skidding the other way and hooked I'm sure it would have fallen right on me the same as what happened to the old Hemlock by my log wagon last year. I cut a decent one down and was behind the tree just to the right of the picture. You can see the top of the tree on the left side of the base log. It broke off as it fell, then went straight down ( you can see the fresh split chunk in the ground at the far end) split again and fell towards the stump. I was peeking around the edge of the tree and a small branch flew thru the air and got me. My safety glasses worked good but my safety toque didn't stop much. When I'm cutting these ash down I prefer to have a tree between me and the stump rather than high tail it and risk getting hit by flying debris. This one fell against the side of the maple which acted like a slingshot and flung crap back my way. 2nd last picture shows the top of a tree broken off and laying across the tree. Last picture is a bunch of live deck panels that I picked up for some day. Going shopping for a better helmet next week.


Your trees look like my back yard and tree lot across the street. I'm not sure if you saw this one I dropped the other day. The whole top came tumbling backwards to where I was cutting from. I took off like a bat out of hell as soon as it started to go. The house in the backdrop is my daughters place next to our farm.


----------



## JimR

Sawdust Man said:


> I absolutely agree....when the stumps have go, it's a very bad plan to saw the trees down....pushing em out is the only to go.
> I was just saying I don't like the results.. but I know it's gotta be that way sometimes.
> From a cutters point of view it's not as nice... and as a sawmill operator, I really hate the machanical de-grade that often results from pushing timber over.
> 
> In my teens I used to argue with my brother about this all the time.... until I got on his cat and tried to push one of my beautiful stumps out....
> I learned real quick he was not dumb is I thought.


A piece of equipment large enough to push over trees is not cheap. It would make life easier to remove stumps versus grinding them down.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> I'm dealing with a lot of dead Ash one by one. When they get ready to go it is run like hell.


That’s all that I’ve been burning the last 3 years have burned many cord of dead ash .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawdust Man said:


> What chamberings is it?
> My eldest brother has a double 16ga with the 9.3x74r underneath.
> I really like those rifles!


 It's 16ga, but I have some spl. made inserts that allow me to shoot 20ga. in it, to make it even more versatile.






I also have a couple Krieghoff insert bbls., to convert the right shot bbl. to 22LR or 22 Win. Mag.






It makes it pretty handy dandy.

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is all Ash a _eucalypt_ species?


that is the 2nd time i have heard that word this morning.... never had heard of it before!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> It’s not the prettiest bird because it was cooked covered the whole time but it was quite tasty. I cook them breast down to keep that part juicy.
> 
> If you want a pretty bird, pull the cover 45 minutes before it’s done.
> 
> View attachment 1034821


thanks!  wanted to see how it mite look done covered.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Current state of the bird
> 
> View attachment 1034836


looks like turkey soup or close. 

i 'have to make turkey soup!' if i do a bird. but takes so long. debone. cook bones, etc. take all out, set aside. day 1. let broth cool overnite, remove fat. day 2 and includes (usually) working thru the bones, etc... all not digestive, etc. soft and meat on or off bones goes in soup. day 3 if not done next day after. then, depending, make soup or next day. day 4. always takes several days.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> My experience says you are wrong on that, mine picks up everything but the tiniest pieces, and I don't pick those up.
> 
> Keep in mind, my forks are adjustable, so I can use them wide or in, as needed.
> 
> No matter, you already let the deal go by.
> 
> SR


some guys are experienced with pallet forks, others experienced with building firewood stacking pallets...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Who knows axes? I found this one at the farm today. It has a 7 1/2" wide cutting face. What would they have used such a wide faced axe for?


that's what i would like to know about my lil hammer project... i found it in a box other day up in the bunkhouse. beat up, busted, taped and big screw to hold handle together. i have put it back together, sanded stained and ready for varnish once i do something for the broken claw! wtf is about all i can say! gzzz... tool abuse! is there a law agains that?  








mite put in a wooden dowel, too. extra glue surface and a crude inlay


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> Looks like maybe for hand hewing beams.
> Is the cutting edge off-set?


my thots, too! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is it flat on one side? If so, its is a peeling and froe axe. Used fir stripping bark and breaking down shake bolts in the place of an actual draw knife and froe. However, it is not as efficient as either. Kind of a three in one axe/hatchet would be my guess.


like FS suggested in another thread, prob the axe restore thread guys might know...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> 33" forest burn Sitka Spruce dry snag. Vs. Pro Modified Stock 661 with 32" .50g bar spinning 3/8 semi skip square grind.
> 
> View attachment 1035001
> 
> 
> As you can see in the video. I tripped over the throttle shortly after the start and restricted waste flow at the end.
> 
> Chain was sharp, but not fresh off the stone. Im going to time this buck tomorrow with the log up off the ground and less or maybe even no dawg'n in. I think I'll shave 5 seconds. I bucked three more rounds off the log after the video, so I'll be bucking probably around 35" maybe 36" in the next demo. I'll try and post the video tomorrow.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


rips right thru that!

Modern Marvels had Wood running again other nite. them 70 hp saws are a bit awesome! 

and at lumberjack camp contest, they still pull a mean saw! team of 2 can make a cookie from 17" log in 7 seconds!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Good morning fellows. I think after the kids wake up we’re going to take a ride up to the cabin. Still trying to get my daughter her first grouse this year. Maybe shoot some guns too. It was well above freezing overnight and supposed to be over 40 today *so I’m thinking our snow will mostly be gone which is fine by me. *Hope all of you have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 1035054


might be some good time to lounge out a bit, too.


----------



## svk

I had a drilling-12 gauges over 30-06 from my dad. Beautiful gun to the point I felt bad shooting it. Sold it in my 20’s. My dad only took it out once ever as well.

12 gauge barrels were cylinder bore so it would not have been good for anything but grouse around here.

Love the concept though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> It's 16ga, but I have some spl. made inserts that allow me to shoot 20ga. in it, to make it even more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a couple Krieghoff insert bbls., to convert the right shot bbl. to 22LR or 22 Win. Mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it pretty handy dandy.
> 
> SR


Less than 1/4 MOA at 200yrds! Very Impressive grouping!


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> A piece of equipment large enough to push over trees is not cheap.



No it isn’t, that’s why I bought an older one. When we got our mountain property I started looking at tractors and quickly found that a regular size tractor wasn’t going to do what I wanted, clear timberland to make a usable area. Our machine is 32,000 lbs.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> No matter, you already let the deal go by.



I found the pictures of it.


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks like turkey soup or close.
> 
> i 'have to make turkey soup!' if i do a bird. but takes so long. debone. cook bones, etc. take all out, set aside. day 1. let broth cool overnite, remove fat. day 2 and includes (usually) working thru the bones, etc... all not digestive, etc. soft and meat on or off bones goes in soup. day 3 if not done next day after. then, depending, make soup or next day. day 4. always takes several days.


Good soup but not that much trouble. Cut remaining meat off carcass and place in a container. Cut carcass up and place in SS pot. Cover with water and boil 2-3 hours. Pour hot mix through colander into a second SS pot. Pick meat off bones in colander once cool (usually an hour). Put meat in container and refrigerate. Refrigerate 2nd pot. Day 2: Skim off top layer and make soup.


----------



## Cowboy254

Well, I did make a promise and you've all been very patient. This guy, silvertop ash.




As I went along it was evident that the log was a bit soft in the middle, this had an unexpected effect later on...but we'll get to that.





TBC...


----------



## Cowboy254

So, it was getting soft in the middle. Then I make another cut and I start getting wet. What the...ah.



The soft centre which felt a bit like foam rubber then hollowed out and contained a whole lot of water from all the rain we have had in the middle of the trunk. I let that drain out and did some swingin' in the meantime. This stuff does split pretty well.


----------



## Cowboy254

The log was about 25m in from the road and there were some obstacles to getting the wood out. So I would cut and split then shot put the splits into a pile where Cowgirl and Cowdad would retrieve them with the wheelbarrow. Here's an action shot!




The rounds split pretty well with the fiskars, 3 or 4 motivated swings would halve them.




Once I got all the water out of the log, there was just a hollow centre with solid wood all round which made it even easier to split.




Yes, yes, the wheelbarrow stuff is coming...


----------



## Cowboy254

Many of you will remember that my old man hit a wombat on his pushbike at 30km/hr back in February and had a hard landing on the road, breaking his pelvis and had a 10mm (nearly half inch) wide fracture through his left hip socket. Well, he is up and about again now. Never mind that he is 81 years old. 




And with the cutting and splitting all done, it is time to check Cowgirl's form with the wheelbarrow. 



Cowdad has been negligent in his wheelbarrow maintenance if you ask me, hear the squeaks!

The problem with being 5' 2" is that you don't have easy clearance and have to hitch the shoulders to miss bumps with the back legs of the wheelbarrow. Well, that's what she said, sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## Be Stihl

MustangMike said:


> They work far better than you think they will.
> 
> I just used someone else's once and had to get one of my own.
> 
> The X-27 (36" handle) is, IMO, the best one to use.
> 
> This is tough Chestnut Oak (look at some of the grain) all split with the X-27.
> 
> I surprised myself that I was able to split some of this stuff!


We got lots of that here in KY, in the white oak family and burns great if you can dry it.


----------



## Cowboy254

This was what we ended up with. 




And a bit in the back of Cowdad's Defender.




Even though the wood was fairly easy splitting, I was cooked by the end. Just haven't done any work like that for a couple of months.










Cheers fellas


----------



## SS396driver

Scrounged up a Christmas tree this am .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Is that a Christmas tree farm?


----------



## sean donato

Cowboy254 said:


> Many of you will remember that my old man hit a wombat on his pushbike at 30km/hr back in February and had a hard landing on the road, breaking his pelvis and had a 10mm (nearly half inch) wide fracture through his left hip socket. Well, he is up and about again now. Never mind that he is 81 years old.
> 
> View attachment 1035260
> 
> 
> And with the cutting and splitting all done, it is time to check Cowgirl's form with the wheelbarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowdad has been negligent in his wheelbarrow maintenance if you ask me, hear the squeaks!
> 
> The problem with being 5' 2" is that you don't have easy clearance and have to hitch the shoulders to miss bumps with the back legs of the wheelbarrow. Well, that's what she said, sounds like an excuse to me.



Looks like she does just fine with the barrow. I'd talk to cowdad and ask if he remembers where the grease gun is though. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

sean donato said:


> Looks like she does just fine with the barrow. I'd talk to cowdad and ask if he remembers where the grease gun is though. Lol.



He found it and oiled it up afterwards. I think he was a bit embarrassed.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that a Christmas tree farm?


Wouldn’t say a tree farm it’s a very small operation that we’ve been going to for years . Husband wife and son the husband passed last year . She and her son are going to keep it going as long as they can . She is in her late 70s to early 80s


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Scrounged up a Christmas tree this am . View attachment 1035272
> View attachment 1035271
> 
> View attachment 1035273
> View attachment 1035275


Oh was there a tree in that pic????? I can never see anything but that truck when it's in any pic!!!!


----------



## bob kern

I think I got the best scrounge pic of the day but I might be a little prejudiced!! Had to add some side boards of course!


----------



## North by Northwest

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't know who this came from, but I found this brand new 372 wrap handle in my locker when I came in to work. My 372 is already a W model, so I guess I have a spare handle. It's kinda cool, people just leave spare saw parts for me.
> View attachment 1034743


$200+ freebie !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> I think I got the best scrounge pic of the day but I might be a little prejudiced!! Had to add some side boards of course!View attachment 1035279
> View attachment 1035280


Id say so! Thats awesome! You got my vote fir the best scrounge pic of the YEAR!


----------



## NbyNWisc

Todays scrounge. May not count since its on my property. I've eyed these since summer but when I looked then, a HUGE spider crawled out from under the bark. I thought I'd wait till cold weather for the cut.
No snow here in North Wisconsin, 57 degrees today, no icefishing yet!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well, I just got back from scrounging up a four round load. Did another bucking demo with both of my 661's this time. I'll try to upload them to You Tube then post them here. 





Çut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Good soup but not that much trouble. Cut remaining meat off carcass and place in a container. Cut carcass up and place in SS pot. Cover with water and boil 2-3 hours. Pour hot mix through colander into a second SS pot. Pick meat off bones in colander once cool (usually an hour). Put meat in container and refrigerate. Refrigerate 2nd pot. Day 2: Skim off top layer and make soup.


lol; 2 days, 3 days all about the same to me... your way reads about same as mine. well, imo, in any event, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

NbyNWisc said:


> View attachment 1035284
> View attachment 1035284
> Todays scrounge. *May not count since its on my property*. I've eyed these since summer but when I looked then, a HUGE spider crawled out from under the bark. I thought I'd wait till cold weather for the cut.
> No snow here in North Wisconsin, 57 degrees today, no icefishing yet!


should at least count as (and stuff) 

good scrounge


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Many of you will remember that my old man hit a wombat on his pushbike at 30km/hr back in February and had a hard landing on the road, breaking his pelvis and had a 10mm (nearly half inch) wide fracture through his left hip socket. Well, he is up and about again now. Never mind that he is 81 years old.
> 
> View attachment 1035260
> 
> 
> And with the cutting and splitting all done, it is time to check Cowgirl's form with the wheelbarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowdad has been negligent in his wheelbarrow maintenance if you ask me, hear the squeaks!
> 
> The problem with being 5' 2" is that you don't have easy clearance and have to hitch the shoulders to miss bumps with the back legs of the wheelbarrow. Well, that's what she said, sounds like an excuse to me.



_Cowdad... cowgirl... cowboy.._. lol  

looks like they have all attended and graduated from H-R's International School of Advanced Wheelbarrowing! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I just got back from scrounging up a four round load. Did another bucking demo with both of my 661's this time. I'll try to upload them to You Tube then post them here.
> View attachment 1035292
> View attachment 1035296
> View attachment 1035297
> 
> 
> Çut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


i like that rig! compact and has style!! looks like it could go almost anywhere's. nice backgrond scenery there, too.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I just got back from scrounging up a four round load. Did another bucking demo with both of my 661's this time. I'll try to upload them to You Tube then post them here.
> View attachment 1035292
> View attachment 1035296
> View attachment 1035297
> 
> 
> Çut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Your wagon needs a bright yellow sign on the tail gate that reads "logger in training"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Your wagon needs a bright yellow sign on the tail gate that reads "logger in training"


*...........BEWARE: TRAINEE*


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like that rig! compact and has style!! looks like it could go almost anywhere's. nice backgrond scenery there, too.


Thanks, I appreciate that! It does me pretty good in the woods. I often have to brush out trail a little bit as I get further off the spur road, but once the trail is established it's there fir good. Plus its a short 5 minute run to my property from my scrounge, so the wheeler works out quite well. Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> Your wagon needs a bright yellow sign on the tail gate that reads "logger in training"


 Here we go again!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Scrounged two trailer loads of white oak sawlogs today...
Fence line trees, hence the iron stain.....I think we sawed em off high enough....


----------



## djg james

Sawdust Man said:


> Scrounged two trailer loads of white oak sawlogs today...
> Fence line trees, hence the iron stain.....I think we sawed em off high enough....
> 
> View attachment 1035345


I need some 2" bys for raised beds. You want to saw me some?


----------



## cookies

Scrounged these...told my buddy I wanted to buy two and the joker got out a wheelbarrow exclaiming he is moving and he knows I'll build'em and find them forever homes then proceeded to start pulling from shelves, dark corners, random tables and even his work bench.
038 wood boss, 038 magnum, 041av, 045av, 051av, 056av super, 032av. About to visit the beg for manuals thread LOL.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Your wagon needs a bright yellow sign on the tail gate that reads "logger in training"



When I was in Iraq one of the eighteen year olds got trained on the 50 cal, I had been trained on the 50 in the states and was a gunner the whole time. When it came time for his first mission as a gunner, our drivers had pulled the trucks closer and we were going back and forth bringing gear and weapons out. When I got to the trucks the first time he had just turned back for another load, as I went by his truck I wrote “Trainee Gunner” on his door. We crossed paths again on my way back to the barracks. When I got back to the truck I noticed he had wiped the chalk off of the door, I was writing it again when he came around the corner and caught me. He said “I’m not a trainee gunner”! I said yes you are, you haven’t even fired it yet. We were often horsing around.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


>




Thanks, I’ve been jonesing for wheelbarrow action.


----------



## Sawdust Man

djg james said:


> I need some 2" bys for raised beds. You want to saw me some?


Yeah, I'll get right to it... you wanna pop over tomorrow and pick em up?
Lol.....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

cookies said:


> Scrounged these...told my buddy I wanted to buy two and the joker got out a wheelbarrow exclaiming he is moving and he knows I'll build'em and find them forever homes then proceeded to start pulling from shelves, dark corners, random tables and even his work bench.
> 038 wood boss, 038 magnum, 041av, 045av, 051av, 056av super, 032av. About to visit the beg for manuals thread LOL.


Nice! The 056 was the felling saw to have back in the day! Then STIHL came out with the 064 and shortly after, the 066. Those saws pretty much made the 056 become obsolete.


----------



## svk

Howdy guys. 

Spent the afternoon at the cabin with two kids. Shot several guns and enjoyed the warm weather. Came home and made turkey noodle soup and a ribeye roast. They hit the spot. 

So glad we can talk about other stuff in here now.


----------



## svk

Dinner and future lunches


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Howdy guys.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at the cabin with two kids. Shot several guns and enjoyed the warm weather. Came home and made turkey noodle soup and a ribeye roast. They hit the spot.
> 
> So glad we can talk about other stuff in here now.
> 
> View attachment 1035381
> View attachment 1035382
> View attachment 1035383
> View attachment 1035385
> View attachment 1035386
> View attachment 1035387
> View attachment 1035388


Looks like an awesome time! 
Nice M1!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The wind shifted the camera on me!  One if these days I'll figure it out!  I think I shaved 4 seconds from my last video bucking this log and the tip was pulling wood because I missed my vertical cut.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice M1!



I like this M1 better.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like this M1 better.
> 
> View attachment 1035414


Me too!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The pro modified stock 661 spinning the SS chain has the stock 661c spinning FS by about 10seconds. The 661c dose have a WCS barkbox. It will be interesting to do this test in another big log with both saws spinning FC!


----------



## Cowboy254

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _Cowdad... cowgirl... cowboy.._. lol
> 
> looks like they have all attended and graduated from H-R's International School of Advanced Wheelbarrowing! ~



You forgot Cowlad and Cowlass. As it happens, they shirked the hard work during the day so they had to do all the unloading. Little punks.


----------



## 501Maico

NbyNWisc said:


> View attachment 1035284
> View attachment 1035284
> Todays scrounge. May not count since its on my property. I've eyed these since summer but when I looked then, a HUGE spider crawled out from under the bark. I thought I'd wait till cold weather for the cut.
> No snow here in North Wisconsin, 57 degrees today, no icefishing yet!


Spider thing happened when I was cutting up the bottom row of this red oak pile that were around 5' long and sitting on the ground for about 8 months. It looked exactly like a black widow but it was gigantic. I don't think they get that big, or I hope they don't. I froze up and missed my chance to squash it when it was running on the log that I was cutting and had to pussyfoot around while finishing the job. Also had a bunch of huge 2" long black beetles coming out of the logs adding to the creep value.


----------



## Vt4ster

scrounge rigs


----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like this M1 better.
> 
> View attachment 1035414


What a bore!


----------



## Brufab

Logger nate said:


> Nice truck! ( the bottom one) not much room for firewood though


No black locust in the sleeper cab


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot Cowlad and Cowlass. As it happens, they shirked the hard work during the day so they had to do all the unloading. Little punks.


I was dropping off some firewood to a guy who wanted some. Out of his truck pours out three kids, two boys and a girl, dressed in Carhartt pants wearing gloves. They tore into moving firewood without any prodding or coaxing (or lip). One even jumped up into my truck when directed to and got the splits up by the cab. I was quite impressed. I'd like to have a couple of those workers around to help me all the time.
Conversely, my Brother and I was helping my BIL cut up a tree he had someone drop. We went over in the morning ready to work only to find his teen age boys still in bed. My Brother went downstairs and jumped on them. Couldn't get the focused on the task. I'd cut off branches and you'd have to repeatedly tell them to move the brush to the burn pile. They just stood around.


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> Spider thing happened when I was cutting up the bottom row of this red oak pile that were around 5' long and sitting on the ground for about 8 months...... Also had a bunch of huge 2" long black beetles coming out of the logs adding to the creep value.


When I was working at the mill, I'd hate it when we'd get into a log full of those black ants. Had to pull the boards off the mill and they'd get all over you. Bite too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Howdy guys.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at the cabin with two kids. Shot several guns and enjoyed the warm weather. Came home and made turkey noodle soup and a ribeye roast. They hit the spot.
> 
> So glad we can talk about other stuff in here now.
> 
> View attachment 1035381
> View attachment 1035382
> View attachment 1035383
> View attachment 1035385
> View attachment 1035386
> View attachment 1035387
> View attachment 1035388


i like shooting my .177 on a rest like that!  mite be same one. it is a Caldwell. i guess it is... i see the black lable on front. same.

setting up a similar area to shoot in side yard. main back gets to show the b/frth foot traffic. but w/o the snow... and in warmer weather! lol use the Caldwell. 50 and 75'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Dinner and future lunches
> 
> View attachment 1035391
> View attachment 1035389
> View attachment 1035390


nice roast! looks like u nailed it! 

soup looks good. seems it always self amps up a bit once the noodles get added!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot Cowlad and Cowlass. As it happens, they shirked the hard work during the day so they had to do all the unloading. Little punks.


lol... the Cowclan!!

speaking of lil punks!... we have some pet names that all linked for our ranch animals...

the dogs are poos....

and horses: neighpoos
cows: moopoos
cats: Kaypoos


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> What a bore!


would be a big one!


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like an awesome time!
> Nice M1!


Thank you. It’s my favorite (non inherited) gun in my collection.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like shooting my .177 on a rest like that!  mite be same one. it is a Caldwell. i guess it is... i see the black lable on front. same.
> 
> setting up a similar area to shoot in side yard. main back gets to show the b/frth foot traffic. but w/o the snow... and in warmer weather! lol use the Caldwell. 50 and 75'


This is an older/less expensive one from Lead Sled. Borrowing it from my friend. Eventually I’ll have to get my own, but the gun budget has been more than blown this year lol


----------



## Lionsfan

djg james said:


> When I was working at the mill, I'd hate it when we'd get into a log full of those black ants. Had to pull the boards off the mill and they'd get all over you. Bite too.


Oh yeah, especially when you're splitting wood on a hot, humid day when they stick to your sweaty skin and you can't brush them off!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Here's a good example of the dozer messes I get to work with here.



Throw some rocks and clay on the logs for good measure.......


----------



## JustJeff

Kodiak Kid said:


> The wind shifted the camera on me!  One if these days I'll figure it out!  I think I shaved 4 seconds from my last video bucking this log and the tip was pulling wood because I missed my vertical cut.



I'm not sure if it's the wind moving the camera or if that mean saw is causing a ripple in the space/time continuum...!


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> The pro modified stock 661 spinning the SS chain has the stock 661c spinning FS by about 10seconds. The 661c dose have a WCS barkbox. It will be interesting to do this test in another big log with both saws spinning FC!



Nice!


----------



## djg james

Sawdust Man said:


> Here's a good example of the dozer messes I get to work with here.
> 
> View attachment 1035463
> 
> Throw some rocks and clay on the logs for good measure.......
> View attachment 1035470


Early in my wood cutting, I had to cut my firewood from piles like that because I had no other source of wood. ALOT of work climbing all over a pile.


----------



## Be Stihl

A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?

It is not binding, the saw pulls it even with the rakers close to .040”, the problem is that it dulls quickly and then I hear my saw hitting a rev limiter while not self feeding into the wood as I am used to.
For clarification I am using the MS400 for felling, bucking hardwood sometimes dead dry hardwood. Maybe semi chisel is the answer but I like full chisel RS chain.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Nice!


Thankyou!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Be Stihl said:


> A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?
> View attachment 1035568
> It is not binding, the saw pulls it even with the rakers close to .040”, the problem is that it dulls quickly and then I hear my saw hitting a rev limiter while not self feeding into the wood as I am used to.
> For clarification I am using the MS400 for felling, bucking hardwood sometimes dead dry hardwood. Maybe semi chisel is the answer but I like full chisel RS chain.


Not at all in my opinion! At least not fir the wood Im cut'n. I actually file deeper into the gullet than that myself. Creating more hook then what I'm seeing in your photo. However, I'm cut'n conifer.


----------



## Chilidawg

Just stopping by to let you know I'm still kicking and stacking. All our wood is "free" wood this year. Thank you all again for sharing your knowledge. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Chilidawg said:


> Just stopping by to let you know I'm still kicking and stacking. All our wood is "free" wood this year. Thank you all again for sharing your knowledge. I do appreciate it.



Where are the pics of this kicked and stacked wood of which you speak? 

You should know the rules by now


----------



## H-Ranch

Cowboy254 said:


> You should know the rules by now


Yep, @Cowboy254 likes him some pics!


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> What a bore!



Almost 9-1/2 inches.

Edit: 9-1/2 inches would be 241.3 mm.


----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


> Almost 9-1/2 inches.


That works. Might just wake somebody up.


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> Yep, @Cowboy254 likes him some pics!


He is not the only one.


----------



## Chilidawg

Cowboy254 said:


> Where are the pics of this kicked and stacked wood of which you speak?
> 
> You should know the rules by now


Told ya I didn't want you guys laughing and pointing at the newbie!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Here's a good example of the dozer messes I get to work with here.
> 
> View attachment 1035463
> 
> Throw some rocks and clay on the logs for good measure.......
> View attachment 1035470



I used to cut with my uncle. He loved those piles because you could get a whole load in one place, I didn’t like them because they were dangerous to climb on and would ruin chains.


----------



## sean donato

Be Stihl said:


> A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?
> View attachment 1035568
> It is not binding, the saw pulls it even with the rakers close to .040”, the problem is that it dulls quickly and then I hear my saw hitting a rev limiter while not self feeding into the wood as I am used to.
> For clarification I am using the MS400 for felling, bucking hardwood sometimes dead dry hardwood. Maybe semi chisel is the answer but I like full chisel RS chain.


Looks pretty close to how I sharpen my chains. Dirty wood is dirty wood. Doesn't matter is you have rm or not. Slow is slow, then it's time to hit them with the file.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Chilidawg said:


> Told ya I didn't want you guys laughing and pointing at the newbie!


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> I used to cut with my uncle. He loved those piles because you could get a whole load in one place, I didn’t like them because they were dangerous to climb on and would ruin chains.


Yup, the whole dang thing is all tangled and bound up......got the saw stuck pretty well cutting one of the stumps off.....
There's prolly 10 cords worth of nice oak ash and hickory in there but, it's a horrible slimy hillside with no level place to get off the highway...had to load what we got right in the road.

May go back sometime when the mud's frozen and try to get a couple more loads.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Yup, the whole dang thing is all tangled and bound up......got the saw stuck pretty well cutting one of the stumps off.....



Sometimes we would pull logs out of the pile, then cut them.


----------



## Vt4ster




----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sometimes we would pull logs out of the pile, then cut them.


Yes, I would do it that way if my tractor was bigger......but there was no way it was moving these things.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Throw some rocks and clay on the logs for good measure.......
> View attachment 1035470



I’ll use a wire brush on stuff like this if I have one. I have one kinda like this, but not as big. This size might be better.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Anyone familiar with the 2013 Kubota MX5100?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Nope.
I think the M series are a step up from the L series...more heavy duty, and more $ when new anyways....


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Anyone familiar with the 2013 Kubota MX5100?


It's an inbetweener sized tractor. Bigger then an L series smaller then a M series. Never ran one personally ran plenty of L and M series.


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ll use a wire brush on stuff like this if I have one. I have one kinda like this, but not as big. This size might be better.
> 
> View attachment 1035615


Yep, that works pretty well.
On that log, I had already sawed some barbed wire with the chain.... so I just went for broke!
I did bore through from the cleaner side, then under bucked so I wasn't dragging rocks n mud through the cut.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’ll use a wire brush on stuff like this if I have one. I have one kinda like this, but not as big. This size might be better.
> 
> View attachment 1035615



I normally just chip off the bark and dirt where I'm going to make a cut with the fiskars.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I'm looking fir something that can pick up at least a 1 ton log. Any suggestions?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> I normally just chip off the bark and dirt where I'm going to make a cut with the fiskars.



I was working on oak already minus the bark, and caked with dirt.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Seems to good to be true if you ask me? Something suspicious about that price tag!


----------



## mountainguyed67

What model tractor is it, and how much would it be new?


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm looking fir something that can pick up at least a 1 ton log. Any suggestions?


Specs claim it will pick up enough, but I'll tell you near max capacity they arnt fun to run.





Kubota LA844 loader: specifications and review


Kubota LA844 front end loader specs: bucket sizes, weight and leveling system, loader dimensions, lift capacity and breakout force



tractortechspecs.com


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> What model tractor is it, and how much would it be new?


I don't know what new price is, but a friend of mine just bought a used MX5200 with about the same amount of hours in excellent condition and he paid almost twice that. He said there wasn't even a MX5100 on his different models spec sheet.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seems to good to be true if you ask me? Something suspicious about that price tag! View attachment 1035633


@chipper1


----------



## Brufab

Probably need wheel weights for 2000# log


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Probably need wheel weights for 2000# log


Or maybe just a bigger machine? Like big SeanD said. Trying to work with max load is never fun! 

 Unless its a max War Wagon load!


----------



## Brufab

This is all we got but with the rear forks or boom pole it does what we ask of them. Having a front bucket would sure be nice though.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seems to good to be true if you ask me? Something suspicious about that price tag! View attachment 1035633


Agreed, proceed with caution on that deal.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seems to good to be true if you ask me? Something suspicious about that price tag! View attachment 1035633


Yea , looks to clean for that price or somebody taking a good loss ?


----------



## cantoo

Kodiak Kid, here is the link to Market Book
. Be careful with that one.

https://www.marketbook.ca/listings/...e/list/manufacturer/kubota/model-group/mx5100


----------



## Philbert

Be Stihl said:


> A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?


‘Too much hook’ would make a chain too grabby and rough. And it could dull more quickly due to the thinner top bevel edge. 

The ‘right amount’ can vary with the type of wood you are cutting, and the power of the saw that you are cutting it with. So, I would go by your cutting experience with it, more than with a photo. 

For hardwoods, you might also file the top plate at 25° instead of 30°.

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Agreed, proceed with caution on that deal.





Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , looks to clean for that price or somebody taking a good loss ?





cantoo said:


> Kodiak Kid, here is the link to Market Book
> . Be careful with that one.
> 
> https://www.marketbook.ca/listings/...e/list/manufacturer/kubota/model-group/mx5100


Good look'n out and good on ya! Thanks gentleman.


----------



## sean donato

It would need blasted with the rear tires and something real heavy on the 3 point to help leverage some of the weight off the front axle. Factory says the heavy loader for my B series can pick right around 1000lbs, standard loader is around 800lbs. Either way, with my hike built loader I can pick much more then 1k lbs, but once you get closer to the 800lb mark it needs more then just what the rear tire balast has to offer. 
Really Kodak, I'd be looking at a skid steer or a small wheel loader for that price range. I know not near as versatile but they were made to pick weight. I often think I screwed up buying a tractor over a little wheel loader, but I also do some tractor like things with it.


----------



## djg james

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was working on oak already minus the bark, and caked with dirt.


One of my jobs at the mill was washing the mud off the logs with a garden hose.


----------



## Sawdust Man

djg james said:


> One of my jobs at the mill was washing the mud off the logs with a garden hose.


We use a pressure washer to clean logs before they go on the mill.


----------



## djg james

Sawdust Man said:


> We use a pressure washer to clean logs before they go on the mill.


Unfortunately, we were low tech.


----------



## landfakers

Moved into a new house a few months back and just got to clearing the back half acre of all the downed trees. Mostly red oaks. My father has a bunch to split so he’s got the hydraulic for the next few weeks. Splitting by hand for the first time isn’t as bad as I thought! So far just a few hours in need to buck up all the logs before I split the rest


----------



## sean donato

Its not the logs that are the issue when your home. Its when your out on a job, or in the woods that the mud becomes an issue. Plunge cuts, shaving the bark off stiff brush ect all help, but not like a garden hose or pressure washer.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> Howdy guys.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at the cabin with two kids. Shot several guns and enjoyed the warm weather. Came home and made turkey noodle soup and a ribeye roast. They hit the spot.
> 
> So glad we can talk about other stuff in here now.
> 
> View attachment 1035381
> View attachment 1035382
> View attachment 1035383
> View attachment 1035385
> View attachment 1035386
> View attachment 1035387
> View attachment 1035388


Love the Garand.


----------



## JimR

Be Stihl said:


> A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?
> View attachment 1035568
> It is not binding, the saw pulls it even with the rakers close to .040”, the problem is that it dulls quickly and then I hear my saw hitting a rev limiter while not self feeding into the wood as I am used to.
> For clarification I am using the MS400 for felling, bucking hardwood sometimes dead dry hardwood. Maybe semi chisel is the answer but I like full chisel RS chain.


Looks like mine too. I normally run FC chain all time. It does dull quicker than SC chain.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm looking fir something that can pick up at least a 1 ton log. Any suggestions?


Any midsized 30 - 50 hp tractor should be able to do that. Maybe even some smaller depending on the brand. My previous 97 Cub 7275 27hp had a 2400 lb lifting capacity.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seems to good to be true if you ask me? Something suspicious about that price tag!


It is pre emissions and that is a big plus. With 200 hours that is a real steal. I bet a new one is well over $30k.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> It would need blasted with the rear tires and something real heavy on the 3 point to help leverage some of the weight off the front axle. Factory says the heavy loader for my B series can pick right around 1000lbs, standard loader is around 800lbs. Either way, with my hike built loader I can pick much more then 1k lbs, but once you get closer to the 800lb mark it needs more then just what the rear tire balast has to offer.
> Really Kodak, I'd be looking at a skid steer or a small wheel loader for that price range. I know not near as versatile but they were made to pick weight. I often think I screwed up buying a tractor over a little wheel loader, but I also do some tractor like things with it.


Roger! That is sound advice. Thanks bud.I was considering a skid steer. A loader never really crossed my mind, because when I think loader. I think 966 or 988 size machines. However,  I suppose a smaller sized wheel loader would do quite well actually!


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> Probably need wheel weights for 2000# log


Wheel weights are too far forward. Hanging a weight or attachment off the back is a much better idea.


----------



## Be Stihl

Scrounged some more oak today, chestnut I think. The bark was long gone as most of the sap wood was also. Had been up in the air just off the ground so it was pretty light for oak.


----------



## Be Stihl

Honyuk96 said:


> Sure would have. I was in shorts and sneakers


Get em Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Kodiak Kid, here is the link to Market Book
> . Be careful with that one.
> 
> https://www.marketbook.ca/listings/...e/list/manufacturer/kubota/model-group/mx5100



I had no idea that Kubota’s were that expensive. One was nearly double what I have in my loader, and my loader is nine times the weight.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> That works. Might just wake somebody up.


Get their attention anyway.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Be Stihl said:


> Scrounged some more oak today, chestnut I think. The bark was long gone as most of the sap wood was also. Had been up in the air just off the ground so it was pretty light for oak. View attachment 1035699


Ive never seen entire stands of timber grow horizontaly straight out from a hillside! Terrain looks extremely steep!  How do you keep your tools from falling off the sideby and keep the sideby from flopping over on that steep of grade?!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ive never seen entire stands of timber grow horizontaly straight out from a hillside! Terrain looks extremely steep!  How do you keep your tools from falling off the sideby and keep the sideby from flopping over on that steep of grade?!



Ha. I was gonna say that earlier, but forgot?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Be Stihl said:


> A question for you guys. Is this too much hook?
> View attachment 1035568
> It is not binding, the saw pulls it even with the rakers close to .040”, the problem is that it dulls quickly and then I hear my saw hitting a rev limiter while not self feeding into the wood as I am used to.
> For clarification I am using the MS400 for felling, bucking hardwood sometimes dead dry hardwood. Maybe semi chisel is the answer but I like full chisel RS chain.


looks normal to me


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Get their attention anyway.



When I was stationed in Germany in the Army, they still had the 8” artillery. They’d wake us up in the night rattling the windows from miles out in the field. This one is even bigger.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Almost 9-1/2 inches.
> 
> Edit: 9-1/2 inches would be 241.3 mm.


No comment…


----------



## mountainguyed67

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1035612
> View attachment 1035611



Why are so many cut so short?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> When I was stationed in Germany in the Army, they still had the 8” artillery. They’d wake us up in the night rattling the windows from miles out in the field. This one is even bigger.


Do you mean the German "88's"? Their 88mm Howitzer from WW2?


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> Its not the logs that are the issue when your home. Its when your out on a job, or in the woods that the mud becomes an issue. Plunge cuts, shaving the bark off stiff brush ect all help, but not like a garden hose or pressure washer.



Would one of these be helpful? Cordless and it will pull water from a bucket, tank, pond or even a large soda bottle.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> How do you keep your tools from falling off the sideby and keep the sideby from flopping over on that steep of grade?!



Special tires.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do you mean the German "88's" their 88mm Howitzer from WW2?



No, the German 88 is only 3.46 inches. The U.S. 8” howitzer is the M110, it’s over twice as big as an 88.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Special tires.


Ooool! I gotta get me soma those!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

R


mountainguyed67 said:


> No, the German 88 is only 3.46 inches. The U.S. 8” howitzer is the M110, it’s over twice as big as an 88.


Roger. Im familiar with both. Just making sure we were on the same page. However, I'm a Navy vet. If it ain't a 16" three gun turret? It's a pea shooter!


----------



## tfp

Sierra_rider said:


> Muffler mod that thing, the 2511s respond really well to a more open deflector and gutting/or drilling holes through the inner doohickey thing in the muffler.


I opened up the deflector and re-shaped the plastic so nothing melted. I need to keep mine screened so I think i'll order another muffler and braze another screened exit to it at a later stage when I have the time to do it nicely. I worry about some of the muffler mods i've seen that protrude outside the plastic... looks like a good way to melt holes in your chaps when it's clipped to your harness. It's cutting very well with this and the 1/4 conversion, and doesn't bog on a full width cut. I've still got it set a little bit rich (according to spark plug) but I find it very hard to hear this one 4 stroke compared to a larger saw so I erred on the side of caution.


----------



## Vt4ster

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why are so many cut so short?


Waste from work, Logs longer than 17' don't go through mill easily. I measure and trim.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I figured it was something like that.


----------



## GeeVee

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1035612
> View attachment 1035611


More pics of the GATOR with the big mud FLAPS.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> It would need blasted with the rear tires and something real heavy on the 3 point to help leverage some of the weight off the front axle. Factory says the heavy loader for my B series can pick right around 1000lbs, standard loader is around 800lbs. Either way, with my hike built loader I can pick much more then 1k lbs, but once you get closer to the 800lb mark it needs more then just what the rear tire balast has to offer.
> Really Kodak, I'd be looking at a skid steer or a small wheel loader for that price range. I know not near as versatile but they were made to pick weight. I often think I screwed up buying a tractor over a little wheel loader, but I also do some tractor like things with it.


No mistake, if you only got the one (at the moment) then the tractor was the right call. ESPECIALLY since you fabbed up your own loader. Skiddyboppers dont mow...... EVERY attachment is super expensive. Did I mention they dont mow? Now for sure, if you budget for a skiddy- you dont need the 8k # 72" bucket. My RC 30 is 3000#, and I can lift and move 1000#, which is plenty, and I get a half a yard of dirt in the bucket, yet is only 48" wide. The root rake/grapple is just fine for moving brush and debris larger than it is. Earth work can be done as well as any machine twice its size, maybe not as fast, but certainly much more delicately, which sometimes is a real bonus- not tearing up more than you need to. If I luck into a 3pt Bush hog deck, I may try to make my own front cutter with a double or triple sheave belt and a Hydro wheel motor from a ZTR, but its a low priority on "projects". 

You could look out for a rental with 5-800 hours on them, the major chain rentals have to be moved out of the fleets to keep the customers in the newest models, per the purchase agreements with the manufacturers. Watch when the big fleets start sending them, and negotiate hard, rationalizing they have a lot to move, and you're stadning there with X much cash in hand- the fleet is costing them money sitting there, the new floorplan is costing them money, sooner they cut it loose, the better, thought they WILL try and tell you they can't sell it lower, they can. While some will say rental take a beating, they are also maintained well, and certain warranty is applicable to the rental fleet owner- they are required to keep them up, by the manufacturer, so its not as big a risk as one might think.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger! That is sound advice. Thanks bud.I was considering a skid steer. A loader never really crossed my mind, because when I think loader. I think 966 or 988 size machines. However,  I suppose a smaller sized wheel loader would do quite well actually!


I know the feeling working in coal and stone mines for quite a few years. 988 were the "small" sized loaders in the stripens. But since I've stopped working heavy equipment I've found there are loads of nice little loaders out there if you look for them, some cheaper then a tractor or skid steer. I got to work on a boxer wheel loader at one time and just loved it. Skid steer quick attach plate, was just a tad bigger then my kubota, lift arms telescoped, and was just dead handy machine. Picked a lot of weight.


JimR said:


> Wheel weights are too far forward. Hanging a weight or attachment off the back is a much better idea.


Actually this is a common misconception, nearly all tractor manufacturers reccomeded rear tire ballast and 3point counterweight when a loader is added to the machine. 


SimonHS said:


> Would one of these be helpful? Cordless and it will pull water from a bucket, tank, pond or even a large soda bottle.



I'm sure it would be, but it would just be one more thing to drag around with you. 


GeeVee said:


> No mistake, if you only got the one (at the moment) then the tractor was the right call. ESPECIALLY since you fabbed up your own loader. Skiddyboppers dont mow...... EVERY attachment is super expensive. Did I mention they dont mow? Now for sure, if you budget for a skiddy- you dont need the 8k # 72" bucket. My RC 30 is 3000#, and I can lift and move 1000#, which is plenty, and I get a half a yard of dirt in the bucket, yet is only 48" wide. The root rake/grapple is just fine for moving brush and debris larger than it is. Earth work can be done as well as any machine twice its size, maybe not as fast, but certainly much more delicately, which sometimes is a real bonus- not tearing up more than you need to. If I luck into a 3pt Bush hog deck, I may try to make my own front cutter with a double or triple sheave belt and a Hydro wheel motor from a ZTR, but its a low priority on "projects".
> 
> You could look out for a rental with 5-800 hours on them, the major chain rentals have to be moved out of the fleets to keep the customers in the newest models, per the purchase agreements with the manufacturers. Watch when the big fleets start sending them, and negotiate hard, rationalizing they have a lot to move, and you're stadning there with X much cash in hand- the fleet is costing them money sitting there, the new floorplan is costing them money, sooner they cut it loose, the better, thought they WILL try and tell you they can't sell it lower, they can. While some will say rental take a beating, they are also maintained well, and certain warranty is applicable to the rental fleet owner- they are required to keep them up, by the manufacturer, so its not as big a risk as one might think.


You can get mowers for skidloaders. But yeah not that I'd want to mow my grass with one. I could have gotten a small one but my yard being a swamp and skid loaders skidding to turn and a tractor doesn't tear the yard up so bad. Seemed to make sense, especially since I got the tractor so cheap.
Good point about the rental equipment. Everything is for sale and gets swapped out evey few years from the bigger yards.


----------



## Sierra_rider

tfp said:


> I opened up the deflector and re-shaped the plastic so nothing melted. I need to keep mine screened so I think i'll order another muffler and braze another screened exit to it at a later stage when I have the time to do it nicely. I worry about some of the muffler mods i've seen that protrude outside the plastic... looks like a good way to melt holes in your chaps when it's clipped to your harness. It's cutting very well with this and the 1/4 conversion, and doesn't bog on a full width cut. I've still got it set a little bit rich (according to spark plug) but I find it very hard to hear this one 4 stroke compared to a larger saw so I erred on the side of caution.
> View attachment 1035734



Did you open up the outlet? I usually split the mufflers, but they're a PITA to weld back together...I've got another 2511 coming in for work, and I might just open up the outlet and attack whatever I can get from the inner doohickey thing w/o splitting it.

This one doesn't have a screen, but I've since been doing screens.(I just order the mesh from McMaster-Carr in bulk.) I just bend a new deflector using sheet metal, it's more open and doesn't melt anything.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> Did you open up the outlet? I usually split the mufflers, but they're a PITA to weld back together...I've got another 2511 coming in for work, and I might just open up the outlet and attack whatever I can get from the inner doohickey thing w/o splitting it.
> 
> This one doesn't have a screen, but I've since been doing screens.(I just order the mesh from McMaster-Carr in bulk.) I just bend a new deflector using sheet metal, it's more open and doesn't melt anything.


Hot rod tiny saw.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sean donato said:


> Its not the logs that are the issue when your home. Its when your out on a job, or in the woods that the mud becomes an issue. Plunge cuts, shaving the bark off stiff brush ect all help, but not like a garden hose or pressure washer.


 I MUCH prefer high volume, over high pressure!






Works really GREAT for cleaning tracks too!






SR


----------



## svk

Just happened to glance at my last post and noticed I was at 28,000 exactly. Man I have expelled a lot of hot air around here lol.


----------



## svk

Knowing the standard measurements for the various metric rifle and pistol cartridges, I just multiply times ten when people start talking about military "guns" IIRC, 16" is 410mm?

Edit-google confirmed it is 406 mm. Not too far off.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Just happened to glance at my last post and noticed I was at 28,000 exactly. Man I have expelled a lot of hot air around here lol.


At least you're helping keep MN warmer.


----------



## svk

It has been a good run here. Other than the saw builder groupies and a couple of bullies in F&L, this is a pretty darn good place if you stay out of the PR forum.


----------



## Sierra_rider

WoodAbuser said:


> Hot rod tiny saw.


Especially after some decking the cylinder, hogging out the transfer ports, and advancing the timing. They're like a different saw when tuned up.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> Especially after some decking the cylinder, hogging out the transfer ports, and advancing the timing. They're like a different saw when tuned up.


Time to paint flames on it?


----------



## landfakers

Good couple hours up at the pile. 1 rack full gotta build another now


----------



## Sawdust Man

Moved five baskets full of wood to the stacking area this afternoon....


----------



## gggGary

Got the splitter going

She's tough.


----------



## djg james

Oh man that hurts me to just watch. Get a log splitter.


----------



## gggGary

djg james said:


> ...... Get a log splitter.


Married one.
Got her the splitting maul for her birthday several years ago.
She said give me some more time to practice and we'll do a better video.
Gotta love that woman.


----------



## WoodAbuser

gggGary said:


> Married one.
> Got her the splitting maul for her birthday several years ago.
> She said give me some more time to practice and we'll do a better video.
> Gotta love that woman.


It looks a little heavy for her. Get her a Fiskars X27.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Since a couple of us were talking 2511s earlier, the one on the left just came into the shop. I'm going to make it run like my personal saw on the right and in the vid...the plan is to sacrifice a little rpm compared to mine, in exchange for stall resistance/torque, but still pretty similar build. I've done a couple of these so far, these are a fun saw to hop up, as the results are night/day.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Actually this is a common misconception, nearly all tractor manufacturers reccomeded rear tire ballast and 3point counterweight when a loader is added to the machine.


The problem with loaded tires is that it can make a real mess out in nice fields if you mow them. My 5000 pound tractor with unloaded tires just does a great job without ruining the fields. If I had loaded tires I would be making some serious ruts in my lower field. If I am moving 330 gallon totes of hardwood I need to hang a mower off the back end or I will lift the rear wheels right off the ground. In my case I can't have loaded tires. On the tractor forums I have seen posts about using heavy rear 3pth weights versus loaded tires. I could never run loaded tires up on the side of my hill when the ground is wet. It would be rut city up there. As it is now I can rut it up with no weights at all. Putting in crushed stone on these roads would be way too expensive.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> R
> Roger. Im familiar with both. Just making sure we were on the same page. However, I'm a Navy vet. If it ain't a 16" three gun turret? It's a pea shooter!


I like those Battleship guns.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Little cold out today. 

I decided to try throwing that Sandvic bar on my 460 rancher so I can practice hand filing square chain without filing a 24” bar. It will be a learning curve since I’ll be converting from round as well.


----------



## Sierra_rider

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Little cold out today.
> 
> I decided to try throwing that Sandvic bar on my 460 rancher so I can practice hand filing square chain without filing a 24” bar. It will be a learning curve since I’ll be converting from round as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1035962


It's actually easier to start with a round filed chain IMO, that way you're not fighting the gullet. I square file some of my falling chains(I need a grinder!) and I'll usually hit it with a round file if any gullet is present. 

You using a double bevel file or a triangle file? Supposedly the double bevel is easier to learn, but I found the triangle to be easier.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'll also add that the cutting performance isn't nessicarily the reason I still square file...most of the reason is how I can start a new kerf, or change the direction of an existing kerf with square chain. It's hard for me to explain, but it's way easier to clean up a bypass cut or "curve" an existing cut with square chain. My falling skills aren't up to Kodiak's or Nate's levels, so cleaning up bypass cuts are a semi-regular occurrence.

With round file, it's a PITA to start a new kerf in an existing face cut...the chain just wants to skip across the cut.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I’ve been playing around with round grinding my chains a bit different and have been having good results. Our woods are so soft that I don’t have any issues with a regular round ground chain, but want to learn square filing just to add another skill my my resume. 

I’ve got Pferd double bevel files.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> I like those Battleship guns.


 Who doesn't?!!! If you don't like "Big Guns" then....

Believe it or not? Both the Japanese and the Germans had bigger guns in their battery on their Battleship gun decks than the United States did in WW2!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Who doesn't?!!! If you don't like "Big Guns" then....
> 
> Believe it or not? Both the Japanese and the Germans had bigger guns in their battery on their Battleship gun decks than the United States did in WW2!



This is a German WWII railway gun, the Gustav (31.5 inch bore). It could fire its 7 ton projectile 29 miles.


----------



## turnkey4099

djg james said:


> Oh man that hurts me to just watch. Get a log splitter.



Or a Fiskars x27


----------



## PEK

gggGary said:


> Married one.
> Got her the splitting maul for her birthday several years ago.
> She said give me some more time to practice and we'll do a better video.
> Gotta love that woman.


My wife has her own splitter, I dont like it its too heavy, she finds the weight helps split. Bless her!


----------



## SimonHS

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a German WWII railway gun, the Gustav (31.5 inch bore). It could fire its 7 ton projectile 29 miles.
> View attachment 1035984
> 
> View attachment 1035985
> 
> View attachment 1035986


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a German WWII railway gun, the Gustav (31.5 inch bore). It could fire its 7 ton projectile 29 miles.
> View attachment 1035984
> 
> View attachment 1035985
> 
> View attachment 1035986


"Big Gun"!

The 16" deck guns on our Battleships had a max range of 32 miles. That was "max range". The accurate effective range was less than that. I believe around 20 miles accurately.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> "Big Gun"!
> 
> The 16" deck guns on our Battleships had a max range of 32 miles. That was "max range". The accurate effective range was less than that. I believe around 20 miles accurately.



It didn’t say witch the 29 miles was.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Remember two years ago we had a fire that burned 380,000 acres? Someone working on cleaning up the mess posted these.


----------



## Cowboy254

Kodiak Kid said:


> Who doesn't?!!! If you don't like "Big Guns" then....
> 
> Believe it or not? Both the Japanese and the Germans had bigger guns in their battery on their Battleship gun decks than the United States did in WW2!



Pretty sure the Bismarck and Tirpitz had 'only' 15 inch guns where the Iowa class had 16 inch. Yamato and Musashi had 18 inch, but the day had passed. Would have been a great spectacle if they had had it out, Jutland style.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> Oh man that hurts me to just watch. Get a log splitter.



That's loser talk! 

That said, she'd kick butt with an X27, the maul is too much.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> "Big Gun"!
> 
> The 16" deck guns on our Battleships had a max range of 32 miles. That was "max range". The accurate effective range was less than that. I believe around 20 miles accurately.


Unless they flooded part of the ship like USS Texas did.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> That's loser talk!
> 
> That said, she'd kick butt with an X27, the maul is too much.


All I'm saying is over the years of splitting by hand, it will take a toll on your body.


----------



## Cowboy254

djg james said:


> All I'm saying is over the years of splitting by hand, it will take a toll on your body.



I suppose it does, or it will. I'll let you know when I get there. But how will I know if it is the splitting or just getting old?


----------



## Vt4ster

sotz


----------



## jellyroll

Got two free hardwood pallets yesterday and processed them both into firewood for the shed.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Vt4ster said:


> sotz
> View attachment 1036009



I had one of those a long time ago, I broke the handle off of it.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had one of those a long time ago, I broke the handle off of it.


I have a similar one I think called the monster maul. Thing split a lot of wood, but will be treating myself to a x27 for Xmas after hearing so much about them


----------



## Philbert

Vt4ster said:


> sotz
> View attachment 1036009





Brufab said:


> I have a similar one I think called the monster maul. Thing split a lot of wood, but will be treating myself to a x27 for Xmas after hearing so much about them


Had one, briefly, that someone gave me. Looked impressive. Heavy. Really did not work that great. Sold on CL shortly after getting Fiskars. 

Philbert


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> All I'm saying is over the years of splitting by hand, it will take a toll on your body.


That is why I built my first splitter over 40 years ago.


----------



## JustJeff

I never split primarily by hand. I had an old homebuilt hydraulic splitter that ran off my tractor. It was slow as molasses so I split the easy stuff by hand. I have a selection of axes and a maul but the x27 is the go to. It really is a good product. If I had to nitpick, I don't love the shape of the swell at the end of the handle. Other than that it really is the cats pyjamas. Since I got my new hydraulic splitter, and I recommend one for everyone, I don't use the fiskars as much as the new splitter is fast. Sometimes I go out in winter and split by hand just to feel the body limber up. I do recommend the x27, it's the best axe I've ever used. It's not a hydraulic splitter though.


----------



## gggGary

Cowboy254 said:


> That's loser talk!
> 
> That said, she'd kick butt with an X27, the maul is too much.


Since this is ash, mebby I'll see how she does with an axe. Lotta rock on our ground, an axe will get beat up pretty quick.
I'm doing most of the splitting but she wants to help. Who am I to try to stop a 61 year old woman that can hand split 24" rounds?
It much easier to hand split than drag the gas splitter to the tree or get those big rounds out to the splitter at the wood racks.



Had to add another 10' to the already 100' (20 plus cord) of wood racks. A local steel fabricating shop gives away 10' skids, screw em together into sections, cover with some sign tarp I have and done. Will prolly have to add another 10' before this ash and a big dead elm are cleaned up. This 20' will prolly go into a buddy's furnace next year. Neighbor has three dead leaning fenceline cherry that need to go also... If I'm lucky we'll get frozen ground and not much snow for a week or two.




Bought one like that when I first started heating with wood, straightened that handle quite a few times before I got smart and went down to an 8 pound with a flex handle. Mebby I'll look into a 6 pounder next.


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> I never split primarily by hand. I had an old homebuilt hydraulic splitter that ran off my tractor. It was slow as molasses so I split the easy stuff by hand. I have a selection of axes and a maul but the x27 is the go to. It really is a good product. If I had to nitpick, I don't love the shape of the swell at the end of the handle. Other than that it really is the cats pyjamas. Since I got my new hydraulic splitter, and I recommend one for everyone, I don't use the fiskars as much as the new splitter is fast. Sometimes I go out in winter and split by hand just to feel the body limber up. I do recommend the x27, it's the best axe I've ever used. It's not a hydraulic splitter though.


You should try a Super Split splitter


----------



## shortys7777

Clearing a road for 17 acre development up the street. Asked the guys for some wood. They had already cut it up this way. May try to get more if they have it by the road.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty sure the Bismarck and Tirpitz had 'only' 15 inch guns where the Iowa class had 16 inch. Yamato and Musashi had 18 inch, but the day had passed. Would have been a great spectacle if they had had it out, Jutland style.


Correct, Iowa and South Dakota class both had 16’s but the Iowa had longer barrels and could shoot heavier rounds. Obviously both very deadly to anything that got in its way.

I have read up on quite a bit of WWII history although I probably forgotten most of it lol. There was one instance where two Iowa class battleships almost sailed directly into a whole assortment of Japanese warships including battleships and at least one of the big girls was there. That would really have tested their guns and armor.


----------



## gggGary

The Badger Army Ammunition Plant 


Just down the road from me. 
Made bag powder for the big battleship guns from WWII til the end of the Vietnam war.
They removed it, mostly cleaned up over the last decade or so.


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> The problem with loaded tires is that it can make a real mess out in nice fields if you mow them. My 5000 pound tractor with unloaded tires just does a great job without ruining the fields. If I had loaded tires I would be making some serious ruts in my lower field. If I am moving 330 gallon totes of hardwood I need to hang a mower off the back end or I will lift the rear wheels right off the ground. In my case I can't have loaded tires. On the tractor forums I have seen posts about using heavy rear 3pth weights versus loaded tires. I could never run loaded tires up on the side of my hill when the ground is wet. It would be rut city up there. As it is now I can rut it up with no weights at all. Putting in crushed stone on these roads would be way too expensive.


Circumstances will always dictate what you can and can't do with equipment. 
I wouldn't be without ballast, and believe me when I say my back yard turns into a swamp. to the point the cub cadet can't dive through without leaving ruts. It's a give and take. First I don't have any big heavy 3 point attachments, (i borrow most that stuff from dad. But i have a lot of cat 0 stuff, not that any of it is heavy.) although I do have material for a weight box, but I've found that I barely have room to turn the tractor around between the house and wood shed so I've had to rethink how big of a box I can hang off the rear of the tractor, yet keep it tight in the back of the tractor.


----------



## MustangMike

My wood stove up in my cabin is the Sotz airtight kit for the 55 gal drum stove. It works great. I also have the full set of Sotz tools for it (poker, rake and shovel).

After breaking the wood handles on numerous 6 + 8 lb wood mauls, I used the Sotz maul for year, then larger Monster Mauls of the same design. Never broke the handle on one of the metal mauls, and I used them a lot.

However, since I got the Fikars X-27, the mauls have been all but dormant. I only got the Hydro Spitter after I split 15 cord by hand and developed tennis elbow. However, all the wood up at the cabin is still split by hand.

If you split regularly, and don't over-due it, I believe it is a healthy activity. In fact, when I heated the home by wood and had the Sotz maul, I made wood splitting part of my daily exercise routine, and I was in very good shape back then.


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> My wood stove up in my cabin is the Sotz airtight kit for the 55 gal drum stove. It works great. I also have the full set of Sotz tools for it (poker, rake and shovel).
> 
> After breaking the wood handles on numerous 6 + 8 lb wood mauls, I used the Sotz maul for year, then larger Monster Mauls of the same design. Never broke the handle on one of the metal mauls, and I used them a lot.
> 
> However, since I got the Fikars X-27, the mauls have been all but dormant. I only got the Hydro Spitter after I split 15 cord by hand and developed tennis elbow. However, all the wood up at the cabin is still split by hand.
> 
> If you split regularly, and don't over-due it, I believe it is a healthy activity. In fact, when I heated the home by wood and had the Sotz maul, I made wood splitting part of my daily exercise routine, and I was in very good shape back then.


I was in a lot better shape before I bilt a splitter too, but my back like the lift and splitter much more then the maul or axe. I do split by hand from time to time but its rare anymore.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vt4ster said:


> sotz
> View attachment 1036009


I never liked those mauls. Too awkward and clumsy. At least fir me. I have one, but do much better with a regular maul.


djg james said:


> All I'm saying is over the years of splitting by hand, it will take a toll on your body.


 I don't think splitting by hand takes a toll on the body either. If anything, its great exercise! I split several cord a year by hand fir almost three decades before I went in on a splitter with a couple neighbors. I knew this one old guy that lived in the mountains until he was 76. He split wood by hand his entire life! In fact, IMOP. Lifting heavy rounds up on to a splitter the wrong way can be hard on ones back and body. More so than swinging a sledgehammer or maul.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty sure the Bismarck and Tirpitz had 'only' 15 inch guns where the Iowa class had 16 inch. Yamato and Musashi had 18 inch, but the day had passed. Would have been a great spectacle if they had had it out, Jutland style.


Your right about the Bismarck class deck guns.15" I just researched it. I thought they were 22"


----------



## svk

I belong to a couple of facebook discussion groups pertaining to WW2 warships. You should see the arguments in there LOL.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> I belong to a couple of facebook discussion groups pertaining to WW2 warships. You should see the arguments in there LOL.


My grandpa was on a destroyer escort in WW2 I remember all his stories about depth charges, crazy stuff back then


----------



## MustangMike

How about the historic bravery of the Tin Can Destroyers of Taffy 3 that faced off against Japanese 18" guns but moved close enough to launch their torpedoes and turn back the far superior Japanese Fleet.

Just one of many heroic feats during WW II that saved our bacon!

While many of them lost their lives, they saved many other lives with their bravery.


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> My grandpa was on a destroyer escort in WW2 I remember all his stories about depth charges, crazy stuff back then


I think that would have been quite an experience to be on a warship. Certainly more harrowing being on something like a DE or aircraft carrier because on DE it doesn't take much to sink the ship and the carriers were the main targets of the enemy.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> How about the historic bravery of the Tin Can Destroyers of Taffy 3 that faced off against Japanese 18" guns but moved close enough to launch their torpedoes and turn back the far superior Japanese Fleet.
> 
> Just one of many heroic feats during WW II that saved our bacon!
> 
> While many of them lost their lives, they saved many other lives with their bravery.


Yes, the Johnston and Roberts!!

I always thought the CO of the Johnston was a badass looking dude, he certainly stuck it to the Japanese that day.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Where in VT are you located? Got a sister in St. Johnsbury.
> 
> View attachment 1036114


Being born in 1976, I was a bicentennial baby!


----------



## svk

He was also mostly native american.








Ernest Evans - Recipient -


Ernest Evans graduated from the U.S. Naval Academy at Annapolis, Class of 1931.




valor.militarytimes.com


----------



## MustangMike

They are two of the deepest ships in the ocean that have ever been found.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> I think that would have been quite an experience to be on a warship. Certainly more harrowing being on something like a DE or aircraft carrier because on DE it doesn't take much to sink the ship and the carriers were the main targets of the enemy.


I was on two different Spruance class Destroyers when in the Navy. USS Oldendorf DD 972 and USS Fletcher DD 992. Both now Decommissioned. Like all the other Spruance class Destroyers. 

When playing war games while escorting Carrier's. Cruisers refered to us as "missile sponges" and the Subs called any surface combatant "an easy target"


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Being born in 1976, I was a bicentennial baby!


On the bicentennial, we got 22 cars together with Open Headers and cruised the local neighborhoods!

My friend's father (a former Marine in the Pacific during WW II) came out all smiles and said it sounded like a battleship was coming down the road!

The State cops said they would leave us alone as long as we did not drive recklessly, but 6 of us went into Peekskill, and the fervor of the crowds was too much. The lead guy pulled a hole shot off the light, and the rest of us followed suit, not realizing that an unmarked car was across the street watching us.

We got stuck at a light and heard sirens blaring and were soon surrounded by cop cars. They made all 6 of us hand over our license and registrations and follow them back to the police station. We were all given tickets ... but the memories are still priceless!


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Being born in 1976, I was a bicentennial baby!


My Ruger M77 in 300 Win Mag is a Bicentennial gun, my M77 in 220 Swift was purchased earlier (72?).


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> How about the historic bravery of the Tin Can Destroyers of Taffy 3 that faced off against Japanese 18" guns but moved close enough to launch their torpedoes and turn back the far superior Japanese Fleet.
> 
> Just one of many heroic feats during WW II that saved our bacon!
> 
> While many of them lost their lives, they saved many other lives with their bravery.


There's a book titled "The Last of the Tin Can Sailor's" Excellent reading!


----------



## landfakers

Hit the pile again for a few hours. Nowhere to stack this but has to get split. The X27 I picked up is a weapon in this red oak


----------



## Kodiak Kid

landfakers said:


> Hit the pile again for a few hours. Nowhere to stack this but has to get split. The X27 I picked up is a weapon in this red oakView attachment 1036128


I gotta try me one of them thar Fiskars!


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> I gotta try me one of them thar Fiskars!


I doubt you'll regret it. Great axe and maul design.


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> I doubt you'll regret it. Great axe and maul design.


Which would be better for red oak cut in winter and split on site.


----------



## gggGary

Watching that video and you guys made me feel all guilty about Allison's hard work splitting!
So took a 6lb head on a 24" wood handle I used for kindling at the wood pile, removed the 24" and epoxied on a 36" handle.
Let you know how it works out in a day or 3.


Baker tools handle $17


saved the wood handle, think I have a 3 lb hammer head around here somewhere that'll work on _that_ handle.
This IS the scrounger's thread. ;^)


----------



## ghosta

Cowboy254 said:


> I suppose it does, or it will. I'll let you know when I get there. But how will I know if it is the splitting or just getting old?


Interesting question. My chiropactor lives in the country and splits his own wood. As he has treated my back injury for 30 years I asked him years ago if splitting wood was harmfull. He encouraged me to keep it up to help strengthen key muscles, alough he recommended splitting left handed 50% of the time, something I tried and wasted too much energy doing.

Wood splitting by hand can be an art many people never get, and some people I watch just bash away at a block of wood. When splitting larger blocks the key is knowing where to split, and the first piece that you split off the block is the key to how easy the rest of the block will split up. My technique has developed over 50 years of splitting and its simply true that I can split wood with less effort than anyone else Ive observed splitting wood....its just experience at work and that include chosing the right tool for the job.

So splitting for me is no big deal at all. I hope I can keep it up for the rest of my life.


----------



## Squareground3691

ghosta said:


> Interesting question. My chiropactor lives in the country and splits his own wood. As he has treated my back injury for 30 years I asked him years ago if splitting wood was harmfull. He encouraged me to keep it up to help strengthen key muscles, alough he recommended splitting left handed 50% of the time, something I tried and wasted too much energy doing.
> 
> Wood splitting by hand can be an art many people never get, and some people I watch just bash away at a block of wood. When splitting larger blocks the key is knowing where to split, and the first piece that you split off the block is the key to how easy the rest of the block will split up. My technique has developed over 50 years of splitting and its simply true that I can split wood with less effort than anyone else Ive observed splitting wood....its just experience at work and that include chosing the right tool for the job.
> 
> So splitting for me is no big deal at all. I hope I can keep it up for the rest of my life.


Your body core muscles are probably if not the most important muscle in ur body and splitting certainly works them out .


----------



## gggGary

Does splitting wear out your body? I'm only 67 been heating with wood 30 years, so I guess it'll be another 15 20 years before I can answer that.
Was down in Kentucky for a week mid November, helping build houses for Mayfield tornado victims.
A week straight of building, setting walls, trusses, then laying roof plywood felt like work. Had to take TWO ibuprofen that week.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I doubt you'll regret it. Great axe and maul design.


Do they make an eight pounder?


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do they make an eight pounder?


Here’s a nice Collins 7 pounder for ya Kk just made it a few weeks ago , it’s a mini monster


----------



## sean donato

Brufab said:


> Which would be better for red oak cut in winter and split on site.


I don't have an x27 I have the fiskers isocore maul. I can say there isn't much it won't go through.


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do they make an eight pounder?


6lb biggest as far as I know....had to go out to the wood shed to look at it, old faithful had to come with.


----------



## sean donato

gggGary said:


> Watching that video and you guys made me feel all guilty about Allison's hard work splitting!
> So took a 6lb head on a 24" wood handle I used for kindling at the wood pile, removed the 24" and epoxied on a 36" handle.
> Let you know how it works out in a day or 3.
> View attachment 1036155
> 
> Baker tools handle $17
> View attachment 1036156
> 
> saved the wood handle, think I have a 3 lb hammer head around here somewhere that'll work on _that_ handle.
> This IS the scrounger's thread. ;^)


I'm not crazy about the shorter handles myself. Tried out an x25 and just couldn't swing it right. Same with the wilton maul have. Just too darn short for me to swing right.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

We got our first decent snow day before yesterday. 





I didn't stack and cover my last couple loads of quarters I hauled out of the woods, so I had to pay the piper by playing the sweep and tarp game.





Almost had to lock in the hubs on Big Bob! 






Being a little meticulous. It took about a hour total to split and stack. We got'er done though. 




A neighbor stopped by and said "Erik! You have a splitter be hind your shop fir that! Why aren't you using Hydraulics"? 
I said, "because it has a leaky tire and needs air, but Im to lazy to run a hose and air it up"! 
He scratched his head and said. "Your to lazy to run an air hose but not to lazy to split a pile of wood by hand?" Then he just shook his head and road off on his 4wheeler mumbling something or another. 

Then I thought to myself.  "Erik! You surely must be STUPID"!!! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Sawdust Man

My 13 yr son stacked about half what's in the stack before breakfast this morning, then after food, he split all that pile and moved it up the hill with the kubota..... guess he's a keeper....


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> A neighbor stopped by and said "Erik! You have a splitter be hind your shop fir that! Why aren't you using Hydraulics"?
> I said, "because it has a leaky tire and needs air, but Im to lazy to run a hose and air it up"!
> He scratched his head and said. "Your to lazy to run an air hose but not to lazy to split a stack of wood by hand?" Then he just shook his head and road of on his 4wheeler mumbling something or another.
> 
> Then I thought to myself.  "Erik! You surely must be STUPID"!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I would have done the same thing.... it's way more fun swinging an axe than messing around with flat tires....I guess I'm stupid too....

Beautiful snow pics! makes me miss the PNW just a little bit....


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm using a cheap 8lb Kobalt maul I got from Lowes...it's a heavy sucker, but I've got enough core strength to swing it with some speed.

Everything else, I generally go for lightweight. My framing hammer is a 14oz Stiletto. Kodiak might call me a sissy, but even my falling axe only has a 4lb head.  Some of my coworkers carry 5lb axes and have all sorts of derisive names for my axe.


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's not the biggest scrounge ever, but picked up some valley oak today. It's sopping wet, and this small load nearly has my 2500 on the overloads. The bigger rounds are hidden in the front of the bed, basically it was a large limb that was in the way of a road that a local rancher friend was putting in. He didn't want the whole tree gone, so I shimmied up into the crotch of the tree to cut it.

The valley oak is a much nicer species of oak than the black oak that I usually get. This stuff is solid, but the black oak that I've been whittling on, some of the rounds are 36" across...but only have about 6" of burnable wood on the edges.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> We got our first decent snow day before yesterday.
> View attachment 1036189
> 
> View attachment 1036191
> 
> 
> I didn't stack and cover my last couple loads of quarters I hauled out of the woods, so I had to pay the piper by playing the sweep and tarp game.
> View attachment 1036192
> View attachment 1036193
> View attachment 1036194
> 
> 
> Almost had to lock in the hubs on Big Bob!
> View attachment 1036195
> View attachment 1036196
> 
> View attachment 1036198
> 
> 
> Being a little meticulous. It took about a hour total to split and stack. We got'er done though.
> View attachment 1036201
> View attachment 1036202
> 
> 
> A neighbor stopped by and said "Erik! You have a splitter be hind your shop fir that! Why aren't you using Hydraulics"?
> I said, "because it has a leaky tire and needs air, but Im to lazy to run a hose and air it up"!
> He scratched his head and said. "Your to lazy to run an air hose but not to lazy to split a stack of wood by hand?" Then he just shook his head and road of on his 4wheeler mumbling something or another.
> 
> Then I thought to myself.  "Erik! You surely must be STUPID"!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


This reminds me that I need to get out and tarp a bunch of my random wood piles tomorrow, ahead of our snow that's coming in on thursday...one of these days I'll build a wood shed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Like the paint work on your atv cart. Got kind of a nazi tank vibe going on.


Roger, I was actually going for one of the Skandinavian Military's camo look. Its probably the only camo pattern that has actual "CAT yellow" Caterpillar brand paint! My neighbors seven year old daughter calls it "jelly bean camo!"


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> Kodiak might call me a sissy, but even my falling axe only has a 4lb head.  Some of my coworkers carry 5lb axes and have all sorts of derisive names for my axe.


Just paint 5lbs on the side of it. There fixed that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm using a cheap 8lb Kobalt maul I got from Lowes...it's a heavy sucker, but I've got enough core strength to swing it with some speed.
> 
> Everything else, I generally go for lightweight. My framing hammer is a 14oz Stiletto. Kodiak might call me a sissy, but even my falling axe only has a 4lb head.  Some of my coworkers carry 5lb axes and have all sorts of derisive names for my axe.


Actually, Council's four pounder with a 28" handle is my favorite felling axe fir lifting trees with wedges! However, On bigger heavier leaning timber. Its hard to beat a 5lb Council with a 30" or 32" handle. But I cant always just put down the 4lb and run a half mile or more to the Crummy fir the 5lb. So I normally use the 4lb 95%of the time. 

As far as splitting wood by hand? I sometimes use steel wedges snd a 12lb sledge, or an eight pound maul, or a six pound maul, or a six pound Counsil Axe with a 36" handle. It all depends on the size of rounds and type of wood. Today I strictly used my eight pound maul and nothing else. Except my hook-a-roon for moving quarters on to the block. 

Witch reminds me. I weighed all the quarters in my last four round load. Each round averaged 220 lbs and were about 36" to 38" in diameter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> This reminds me that I need to get out and tarp a bunch of my random wood piles tomorrow, ahead of our snow that's coming in on thursday...one of these days I'll build a wood shed.


I had a wood shed but my Squaw took it from me and turned it into her gardening shed! Now I just use pallets and tarps too! Well, sometimes.  When I get a tractor, skid steer or loader? Witch ever I decide on. I'm going to plan on a mill and build a barn with pole stile wings on each side. One fir covered firewood storage, and one fir covered lumber storage. Big Plans! However, IMOP. Owning and improving property is a lifelong project. My Squaw is often asking me. "When are we going to build a new house?" I always tell her. I've STIHL gotta build a bigger work shop, a barn, a boat house, an exclusive Dirt Bike Only shop, and a saw shop first! I'm probably just going to wait until this dump falls down until I decide on a new house." 
I cant use the words she used in her reply to that on a public forum!


----------



## Philbert

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, Council's four pounder with a 28" handle is my favorite felling axe fir lifting trees with wedges! However, On bigger heavier leaning timber. Its hard to beat a 5lb Council with a 30" or 32" handle. But I cant always just put down the 4lb and run a half mile or more to the Crummy fir the 5lb. So I normally use the 4lb 95%of the time.
> 
> As far as splitting wood by hand? I sometimes use steel wedges snd a 12lb sledge, or an eight pound maul, or a six pound maul, or a six pound Counsil Axe with a 36" handle. It all depends on the size of rounds and type of wood. Today I strictly used my eight pound maul and nothing else. Except my hook-a-roon for moving quarters on to the block.


It’s good to have options. 


Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I managed to get this load of firewood split, but there's NO WAY I'd do it without my splitter. lol







No picts. taken of splitting this time.

SR


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Circumstances will always dictate what you can and can't do with equipment.
> I wouldn't be without ballast, and believe me when I say my back yard turns into a swamp. to the point the cub cadet can't dive through without leaving ruts. It's a give and take. First I don't have any big heavy 3 point attachments, (i borrow most that stuff from dad. But i have a lot of cat 0 stuff, not that any of it is heavy.) although I do have material for a weight box, but I've found that I barely have room to turn the tractor around between the house and wood shed so I've had to rethink how big of a box I can hang off the rear of the tractor, yet keep it tight in the back of the tractor.


Everyone has different needs when it comes to tractor use and the property it is used on. What works for one guy might not work for another. My heaviest attachment is a JD MX6 brush hog.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> No picts. taken of splitting this time.



We’ll let you slide this time, don’t let it happen again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I had a wood shed but my Squaw took it from me and turned it into her gardening shed! Now I just use pallets and tarps too! Well, sometimes.  When I get a tractor, skid steer or loader? Witch ever I decide on. I'm going to plan on a mill and build a barn with pole stile wings on each side. One fir covered firewood storage, and one fir covered lumber storage. Big Plans! However, IMOP. Owning and improving property is a lifelong project. My Squaw is often asking me. "When are we going to build a new house?" I always tell her. I've STIHL gotta build a bigger work shop, a barn, a boat house, an exclusive Dirt Bike Only shop, and a saw shop first! I'm probably just going to wait until this dump falls down until I decide on a new house."
> I cant use the words she used in her reply to that on a public forum!


Normally my Dodge lives in the shop, but it's sitting outside tonight with all that wood...without a crew-cab, long bed taking up space in my shop, I'm reminded of how much room I have in here.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, Council's four pounder with a 28" handle is my favorite felling axe fir lifting trees with wedges! However, On bigger heavier leaning timber. Its hard to beat a 5lb Council with a 30" or 32" handle. But I cant always just put down the 4lb and run a half mile or more to the Crummy fir the 5lb. So I normally use the 4lb 95%of the time.
> 
> As far as splitting wood by hand? I sometimes use steel wedges snd a 12lb sledge, or an eight pound maul, or a six pound maul, or a six pound Counsil Axe with a 36" handle. It all depends on the size of rounds and type of wood. Today I strictly used my eight pound maul and nothing else. Except my hook-a-roon for moving quarters on to the block.
> 
> Witch reminds me. I weighed all the quarters in my last four round load. Each round averaged 220 lbs and were about 36" to 38" in diameter.



I forget what head my falling axe is, it's not a council...but I did rehandle it recently with a council 28" handle.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Philbert said:


> It’s good to have options.
> 
> 
> Philbert


It certainly is! Each tool works better than the others under certain circumstances!


----------



## JustJeff

JimR said:


> You should try a Super Split splitter


The kinetic one. I've seen them but never used one. Couple years ago the kids bought me a 25 ton splitter with an auto return detent in the valve. It's got a 14 second cycle time and returns while I'm grabbing another round. It can work faster than I want to!


----------



## djg james

JustJeff said:


> The kinetic one. I've seen them but never used one. Couple years ago the kids bought me a 25 ton splitter with an auto return detent in the valve. It's got a 14 second cycle time and returns while I'm grabbing another round. It can work faster than I want to!


True. The splitter sets my pace and I can't (or don't want to) work any faster. I've got the bottom of the line 22 Ton splitter from the local farm store. Does me fine. Now if you had a helper, maybe you'd want something faster.

Speaking of cycle time, can you shorten the stroke (return) of the cylinder by blocking the back side? I splits 16" and if I don't catch the handle in time, the cylinder stops after returning the full stroke. Hopes that makes sense.


----------



## billyboy

DJG. You can get clips at the store usually 1or 2 inch that slip over the ram to adjust your stop length.


----------



## chipper1

What's up battleship enthusiast's.
Hope everyone is doing well, seems there's plenty of scrounges between the other stuff.
I've been cranking out the hrs driving, so not much scrounging happening here. I have had a few sessions with the battlebarrow hauling scrounged wood in. 
Temps are dropping again here, so we'll be burning some hotter fires again. I hate burning these smaller fires with the draft more open to keep everything clean, but I don't hate it as much as a propane bill  .
Have a great day guys.


----------



## chipper1

billyboy said:


> DJG. You can get clips at the store usually 1or 2 inch that slip over the ram to adjust your stop length.


I saw a video a while back where a guy had a real nice splitter he put something like that on, first time it went back it broke the wedge right off the ram . Sounds like a great idea if you have the right setup, wonder why Huskee/Speeco hasn't sold them?


----------



## billyboy

We use them a lot on farm equipment. Might be something different with pressure relief on the splitter but I cant imagine what that is.


----------



## chipper1

billyboy said:


> We use them a lot on farm equipment. Might be something different with pressure relief on the splitter but I cant imagine what that is.


If I remember right it was the bottom line of one of the high dollar brands, can't remember it right now though.
Edit: it was a Timberwolf (not this one though).
I like this guy's name, right at the top lol.




And for you guys wanting that out in the woods look that just haven't had the time this fall, here's what you've been waiting for  .


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> What's up battleship enthusiast's.
> Hope everyone is doing well, seems there's plenty of scrounges between the other stuff.
> I've been cranking out the hrs driving, so not much scrounging happening here. I have had a few sessions with the battlebarrow hauling scrounged wood in.
> Temps are dropping again here, so we'll be burning some hotter fires again. I hate burning these smaller fires with the draft more open to keep everything clean, but I don't hate it as much as a propane bill  .
> Have a great day guys.


You know I hear that Black Locust burns hot. Do happen to have any of that??  

I think I'm burning gray elm now at the suggestion of someone here. I ran across a few logs so I processed them a year or so ago. Fairly light weight when dry compared to Oak. Burns hot but quick. Doesn't last long. I think it's Elm.


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> I saw a video a while back where a guy had a real nice splitter he put something like that on, first time it went back it broke the wedge right off the ram . Sounds like a great idea if you have the right setup, wonder why Huskee/Speeco hasn't sold them?


Wow! I don't want to hurt my splitter. I might have to search around for that video. I know nothing about hydraulics so I don't know how it happened. Then again I really wouldn't be gaining much time wise by using such a devise.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> There's a book titled "The Last of the Tin Can Sailor's" Excellent reading!


The History Channel (or Military History Channel) has a real good show describing what occurred.

I have seen it several times, and each time you cannot help but to be impressed with their bravery.

In addition to their reckless bravery, they were successful because the Japanese mis judged their size and shot over them, set the exploding fuses too long and many rounds just punched right through them instead of exploding in them, and when they got really close, the Japanese could not lower their big guns enough to hit them!

When they got close, their torpedoes were deadly on the much larger ships, but after launching them most of them did not survive the retreat, having only 5" deck guns to combat the much larger guns on the Japanese ships.


----------



## djg james

Haywire said:


> Tried those spacer clips on a DHT 22 ton splitter, but it would just shear the bolt holding the wedge to the piston. Couldn't get the pressure turned low enough to kick off with out destroying the bolt and wearing out the hole in the wedge. Was worth a shot, but they didn't work in this application.


Good to know. Don't want to destroy my splitter. Just a thought. Thanks


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> 6lb biggest as far as I know....had to go out to the wood shed to look at it, old faithful had to come with.


Isocore mauls are all 8 pounders to my knowledge. I do not know what t6 stands for.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> What's up battleship enthusiast's.
> Hope everyone is doing well, seems there's plenty of scrounges between the other stuff.
> I've been cranking out the hrs driving, so not much scrounging happening here. I have had a few sessions with the battlebarrow hauling scrounged wood in.
> Temps are dropping again here, so we'll be burning some hotter fires again. I hate burning these smaller fires with the draft more open to keep everything clean, but I don't hate it as much as a propane bill  .
> Have a great day guys.


We have covered a lot of topics in here but I do believe this was a first for battleships. It's a really good thing that we can discuss "other stuff" now.


----------



## svk

If a guy is into warships, I think one of the most graceful classes of ships ever launched were the Alaska class cruisers. Technically a battlecruiser as they were as big and nearly as heavily armed and armored as earlier battleships. But don't you dare call them that on facebook LOL.


----------



## svk

Hand splitting is great exercise, but (like most other physical exercise) is best done in moderation. The problems I had was when I was doing too much of it and ended up with tennis elbow. Once you get tennis or golf elbow it is damn hard to get rid of if you continue the same level of physical activity. I am lucky that I work a desk job so I only needed to be physically active on weekends.


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Hand splitting is great exercise, but (like most other physical exercise) is best done in moderation. The problems I had was when I was doing too much of it and ended up with tennis elbow. Once you get tennis or golf elbow it is damn hard to get rid of if you continue the same level of physical activity. I am lucky that I work a desk job so I only needed to be physically active on weekends.


Does that qualify you as a "weekend wood warrior"?


----------



## Naptown

svk said:


> Hand splitting is great exercise, but (like most other physical exercise) is best done in moderation. The problems I had was when I was doing too much of it and ended up with tennis elbow. Once you get tennis or golf elbow it is damn hard to get rid of if you continue the same level of physical activity. I am lucky that I work a desk job so I only needed to be physically active on weekends.


That's the same problem I have now. I've been fetching huge (to my 7 ton electric splitter) rounds to split. They are ash that are about 30" in diameter. I start with a maul and a sledge to quarter them so they are manageable. My damn elbow hurts so bad from a couple hours of work per week. I've been trying to take it easy but it's so easily irritated.


----------



## MustangMike

Not sure if it really helped or not, but it got me over my tennis elbow:

Reach your arm out fully extended and open and close your hand, then rotate your hand in each direction as far as you can and repeat the open and closed.

I had tennis elbow so bad I had to learn to start my saws left-handed. I'm fully recovered from it now. It takes a while.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Isocore mauls are all 8 pounders to my knowledge. I do not know what t6 stands for.


Always thought it was 6lb from that casting mark in it. Good to know it's actually 8lb.


----------



## Naptown

My father-in-law had a tree blow over recently. My wife sent me a picture and it didn’t look very big at all but it was way more than I expected. I bucked it up and it pretty much filled my 12’ utility trailer. I believe it’s an ash. Nice amount of wood for my small consumption.


----------



## svk

My tennis elbow took months to heal. What finally did it was the winter months of too much snow to swing saws.

I will admit the problem was caused by too much cutting with a 16 pound plus saw (L65) as my exclusive saw at the time plus exclusive hand splitting.

When I got golf elbow this spring my doctor recommended ultrasound treatment. She has a little wand that puts ultrasound "waves" (I think that is the right term) through the joint and brings blood to the area to assist in healing. It made an immediate difference.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Spider thing happened when I was cutting up the bottom row of this red oak pile that were around 5' long and sitting on the ground for about 8 months. It looked exactly like a black widow but it was gigantic. I don't think they get that big, or I hope they don't. I froze up and missed my chance to squash it when it was running on the log that I was cutting and had to pussyfoot around while finishing the job. Also had a bunch of huge 2" long black beetles coming out of the logs adding to the creep value.
> 
> View attachment 1035425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1035426


i always have a can of flying insect spray at hand when splitting wood. never know what a trunk section may hold. bugs, ants, etc!! that spray is killer!  sometimes it's age of wood, but sometimes, ...it is just that time of the year!


----------



## sean donato

I got a mild case of tennis elbow last year during overhaul season. Every thing is repetition, lots of hammering, big impact wrenches and manual wrenching for disassembly. The going back to gether it's all manual. Everything gets torqued by hand. Hands get numb tingling feeling in them too. I wrenched my back this past spring, Dr gave me some sort of muscle relaxants and for whatever reason my back got better and shortly after my elbow started getting better. Try to be cautious, but overhaul season is upon us again so well see if it acts up again.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I saw a video a while back where a guy had a real nice splitter he put something like that on, first time it went back it broke the wedge right off the ram . Sounds like a great idea if you have the right setup, wonder why Huskee/Speeco hasn't sold them?



Same here. I broke grade 8 bolts that connected the slide.


----------



## turnkey4099

billyboy said:


> We use them a lot on farm equipment. Might be something different with pressure relief on the splitter but I cant imagine what that is.


I have now had 2 splitters that would not 'kick out' when the ram returned. Probably needed the relief adjusted.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Naptown said:


> I start with a maul and a sledge to quarter them



Why not start with the splitter?


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Why not start with the splitter?


*or a chainsaw *?


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Everyone has different needs when it comes to tractor use and the property it is used on.



Exactly.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JustJeff said:


> splitter with an auto return detent in the valve.



Mine often doesn’t hold anymore, I usually have to hold it all the way up. I haven’t tried to figured out what I need to do to fix it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I feel tinges of tennis elbow coming back, so I'm trying to moderate what I do at work. I had it really bad last winter, too much time running hopped up 70cc+ saws...it hit full stride the day I burned a whole can of fuel clearing trees from my house and some neighbors, all the way to town. I knew it was messed up, but was too stubborn to quit and it had to be done...the plows weren't even able to run.

I've also had issues with inflammation the last few years...I thought I was all over that and then some of the issues returned after having covid. My carpal tunnel flaired up really badly around that time too...bad enough that I had to get some new coil-sprung saws just to be able to keep cutting. I think it was all related somehow. The tennis elbow and carpal tunnel went away during the summer, but I've noticed slight issues with both since winter has set in.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> I feel tinges of tennis elbow coming back, so I'm trying to moderate what I do at work. I had it really bad last winter, too much time running hopped up 70cc+ saws...it hit full stride the day I burned a whole can of fuel clearing trees from my house and some neighbors, all the way to town. I knew it was messed up, but was too stubborn to quit and it had to be done...the plows weren't even able to run.
> 
> I've also had issues with inflammation the last few years...I thought I was all over that and then some of the issues returned after having covid. My carpal tunnel flaired up really badly around that time too...bad enough that I had to get some new coil-sprung saws just to be able to keep cutting. I think it was all related somehow. The tennis elbow and carpal tunnel went away during the summer, but I've noticed slight issues with both since winter has set in.


Inflammation happens thru your entire body. The elbow and wrist are warning you. I can't give you medical advise. I can however give you a testimonial. Since I have been taking Turmeric, Ginger and Quercetin my issues are much better.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Scrounged five more trailer loads of cedar sawlogs, and hardwood firewood logs today...... what a stinkin bound up mess!


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Mine often doesn’t hold anymore, I usually have to hold it all the way up. I haven’t tried to figured out what I need to do to fix it.


It's just a detent setting at the back of the valve. Depending on the style of the valve it will be on the back of the spool or sticking up off the top of the valve


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> The kinetic one. I've seen them but never used one. Couple years ago the kids bought me a 25 ton splitter with an auto return detent in the valve. It's got a 14 second cycle time and returns while I'm grabbing another round. It can work faster than I want to!


The Super Split has a 2 1/2 second time cycle.


----------



## Naptown

farmer steve said:


> *or a chainsaw *?





mountainguyed67 said:


> Why not start with the splitter?



Because it's just an electric 7 ton model. It's worth it's weight in gold, but asking it to crack 24"+ diameter logs is just bonkers.


----------



## djg james

Sawdust Man said:


> Scrounged five more trailer loads of cedar sawlogs, and hardwood firewood logs today...... what a stinkin bound up mess!
> 
> View attachment 1036461


You have your own mill? Just curious what's your outlet for the lumber you mill? I see ads from time to time on St Louis CL. How close to StL are you?


----------



## gggGary

djg james said:


> You know I hear that Black Locust burns hot. Do happen to have any of that??
> 
> I think I'm burning gray elm now at the suggestion of someone here. I ran across a few logs so I processed them a year or so ago. Fairly light weight when dry compared to Oak. Burns hot but quick. Doesn't last long. I think it's Elm.


Doesn't sound like elm which is stringy, heavy, and slow burning. Gray elm all those in spades.
Even Siberian elm is "decent" firewood.


----------



## Sawdust Man

djg james said:


> You have your own mill? Just curious what's your outlet for the lumber you mill? I see ads from time to time on St Louis CL. How close to StL are you?


Yup, been sawing lumber since '90.....have cut millions of board feet.....
I'm about 5 hrs SW of st Louis , and about 1.5 hrs se of Springfield MO.
I've only been here for a little less than two years now, so I'm still working on my market for lumber..... prolly I'll just run an ad on Craigslist.


----------



## djg james

gggGary said:


> Doesn't sound like elm which is stringy, heavy, and slow burning. Gray elm all those in spades.
> Even Siberian elm is "decent" firewood.


That's what I thought about Elm too. It's heavy and splits stringy from what I remember. I cut some Bradford Pear along with the Elm, but I don't know if that's what it is.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Haywire said:


> Those cull piles can be sketchy to work on.
> 
> View attachment 1036475


Yeah, I decided my blood was worth more to me than getting every last log out of the mess.
Elm and hickory are almost unbreakable, so they're just like wound up springs waiting for some clown with a powersaw to cut em loose so they can murder said clown.....


----------



## djg james

Sawdust Man said:


> Yup, been sawing lumber since '90.....have cut millions of board feet.....
> I'm about 5 hrs SW of st Louis , and about 1.5 hrs se of Springfield MO.
> I've only been here for a little less than two years now, so I'm still working on my market for lumber..... prolly I'll just run an ad on Craigslist.


Well, if you want to mill me up enough lumber to make a couple of these and "Gift" it to me, I'd be most happy  .








Cedar Raised bed garden - farm & garden - by owner - sale


I build raised bed gardens out of Missouri Red Eastern Cedar. These beds measure 30" wide, 14" deep, 66" long. . You can order 1 or 10 , they are made to order, and are ready to deliver/ship in 2-3...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## Lionsfan

MustangMike said:


> Not sure if it really helped or not, but it got me over my tennis elbow:
> 
> Reach your arm out fully extended and open and close your hand, then rotate your hand in each direction as far as you can and repeat the open and closed.
> 
> I had tennis elbow so bad I had to learn to start my saws left-handed. I'm fully recovered from it now. It takes a while.


I had tennis elbow so bad, I had to learn to cast a spinning rod left handed.


----------



## Sierra_rider

WoodAbuser said:


> Inflammation happens thru your entire body. The elbow and wrist are warning you. I can't give you medical advise. I can however give you a testimonial. Since I have been taking Turmeric, Ginger and Quercetin my issues are much better.


I've dealt with the whole medical process for this...other symptoms were patchy hair loss. I've almost got a full head of hair(you couldn't tell), but this was all a wake up call to change up my lifestyle. I was physically in good shape, but drank too much and I was letting work stress me out. I've since moderated unhealthy activities and learned the fine art of doing my job without turning my coworker's/management's drama into my drama.

I've tried a bunch of different stuff, I've stuck with fish oil. The other thing that has been a game changer was CBD oil...the stuff I take may/may not exactly be DOT legal(commercial license,) but it's really good at combating inflammation and just regular ache/pains. Side benefit is that it keeps me in a good mood. It's not going to make you high or anything like that, just keeps me relaxed yet focused. It's also not hard on your body like Ibuprofen/other NSAIDS. We call Ibuprofen "old man candy" and I know people that just take it on a regular basis. Those things aren't good for your stomach or liver.


----------



## Sawdust Man

djg james said:


> Well, if you want to mill me up enough lumber to make a couple of these and "Gift" it to me, I'd be most happy  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Raised bed garden - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> I build raised bed gardens out of Missouri Red Eastern Cedar. These beds measure 30" wide, 14" deep, 66" long. . You can order 1 or 10 , they are made to order, and are ready to deliver/ship in 2-3...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org


You bet, I'll get right to it?
Want me to deliver em as well......lol.


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> I feel tinges of tennis elbow coming back, so I'm trying to moderate what I do at work. I had it really bad last winter, too much time running hopped up 70cc+ saws...it hit full stride the day I burned a whole can of fuel clearing trees from my house and some neighbors, all the way to town. I knew it was messed up, but was too stubborn to quit and it had to be done...the plows weren't even able to run.
> 
> I've also had issues with inflammation the last few years...I thought I was all over that and then some of the issues returned after having covid. My carpal tunnel flaired up really badly around that time too...bad enough that I had to get some new coil-sprung saws just to be able to keep cutting. I think it was all related somehow. The tennis elbow and carpal tunnel went away during the summer, but I've noticed slight issues with both since winter has set in.


Take care of those elbows. Years ago I wiped out both of mine doing constant heavy lifting. It took me over a year to get them back. I wish you the best of luck with the healing process.


----------



## gggGary

Got bad tennis elbow decades ago building a log house. Took a while (year?) to get it back in hand and still need to be a bit cautious.
Real world; at 67 I'm on the downhill slope. I have had lots of health/injury issues in my life. I vary up my work, generally limit "hard" work to about 5 hours a day. If I'm in the woods, a tank or so through the saw, then switch to splitting loading etc. for about an hour then go back to a saw, repeat. My trucks are smaller, I split the logs where I buck them, noodle crotches, roll big rounds to the vertical gas splitter on hard to split wood. Avoid heavy lifting as much as possible.
I'm damned lucky, a multi vitamin is my only regular med use. (so far)
Got a face cord of ash, hand split, hauled, and in the racks this morning before afternoon errands. Looks like about a cord of that tree is in the woods yet. Take care out there.


----------



## Cowboy254

ghosta said:


> Interesting question. My chiropactor lives in the country and splits his own wood. As he has treated my back injury for 30 years I asked him years ago if splitting wood was harmfull. He encouraged me to keep it up to help strengthen key muscles, alough he recommended splitting left handed 50% of the time, something I tried and wasted too much energy doing.
> 
> Wood splitting by hand can be an art many people never get, and some people I watch just bash away at a block of wood. When splitting larger blocks the key is knowing where to split, and the first piece that you split off the block is the key to how easy the rest of the block will split up. My technique has developed over 50 years of splitting and its simply true that I can split wood with less effort than anyone else Ive observed splitting wood....its just experience at work and that include chosing the right tool for the job.
> 
> So splitting for me is no big deal at all. I hope I can keep it up for the rest of my life.



Obviously I was being facetious in my post. Nothing wrong with splitting wood per se, and I'd keep a few things in mind (I have my professional hat on now, and this is not exhaustive).

1. Physical activity is better than no physical activity

2. Higher intensity physical activity is generally more beneficial for health than lower intensity (up to a point).

3. Pushing, pulling, lifting and hitting things will help to maintain condition/strength in many muscle groups.

4. If you wish to avoid overuse injuries, splitting wood can be considered in the same way as other forms of exercise for your age bracket. If you're a 60 year old man who has run in the past but not recently and decide to run 10 miles on three consecutive days, you're going to be up against it. Think you're going to get away with swinging an 8lb maul for three hours on three consecutive days having not picked it up for 6 months? Further, as you get older there may be a limit to how much impact your joints are willing to put up with.

5. If you wish to avoid acute non-traumatic injuries, thinking about exactly how you do things is a good idea (I'm sure most here will be doing this reasonably well). Technique and decision making.

So if you're thinking of using splitting as a form of exercise and self-maintenance, doing some 2-3 days a week but making sure any soreness from the previous bout has resolved before doing it again is a good option. I fully recognise that circumstances can mean that it can be more feast or famine, but that's up to the individual.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Just happened to glance at my last post and noticed I was at 28,000 exactly. Man I have expelled a lot of hot air around here lol.


The good kind tho brother!!!! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

gggGary said:


> Doesn't sound like elm which is stringy, heavy, and slow burning. Gray elm all those in spades.
> Even Siberian elm is "decent" firewood.


That’s mainly what I’m burning…Siberian…
lots of it around here to scrounge. We had an unusually hot summer so it dried out in less than a year. Normally it takes 2 seasons from what I’ve seen posted.


----------



## bob kern

jellyroll said:


> Got two free hardwood pallets yesterday and processed them both into firewood for the shed.


It'll make heat!


----------



## bob kern

Wow this thread jumps everywhere!! Not complaining, I love it!
God bless ww2 vets
I like fiskers for small stuff but the big hickory etc still need the brute force of an 8 lb maul swung by a 2 sammich hairy legged fella. 
Don't like the monster mauls. Handle is 6" too short. 
Swinging a maul gets to my shoulders now at 53 but don't know that swinging the maul tore em up or if it would have happened anyway. 
There is my 2 cents!!
Have a great one guys.


----------



## svk

My golf elbow this year was a lot worse than my tennis elbow a few years back. After a day of physical activity It even hurt to wash my face before I went to bed. I’m sure glad that the ultrasound thing was able to help me.

For those who experience issues with joints, check what you’re putting in your body. There’s a lot of things that cause gout and also just inflammation in general. If any of you guys have ever read about the foods Tom Brady eats and avoids, there’s a good lesson there. The wrong foods will make a person old in a hurry. Guys may or may not like him but what he’s done on the field for over two decades is incredible. Certainly some of that has to be attributed to genetics and exercise but I think the diet plays a big part especially as we age.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

bob kern said:


> It'll make heat!


You can get semi loads of free pallets around here 
Dozens of companies have free craigslist adds...all the time.


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of good advice from lots of people. Diet, regular exercise, and staying within your limits are all important. And I always tell people to "listen to your body" as to what you can and cannot do (a little pain is OK but avoid more than that).

What frustrates me most as I get older is that my body used to tell me when I'd had enough when I was doing stuff, but now it doesn't seem to tell me till after I'm done hurting myself! Very frustrating, as I always like to push my limits.

I can still go hard enough to impress a lot of guys who are a good deal younger than me, but now only for a few hours a day, and I hurt afterward. I used to be able to go 12 hours easily with no pain after, so my current condition is frustrating.

I'm still trying to figure out if it is just my age, or if recovering from injuries and surgeries just got me out of shape. Likely it is some combination of both. Guess I'll just keep trying to get back and see what happens.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chilidawg said:


> Told ya I didn't want you guys laughing and pointing at the newbie!


10 messages, and he already has a pix up!?   better than some, proportionately speaking...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> A lot of good advice from lots of people. Diet, regular exercise, and staying within your limits are all important. And I always tell people to "listen to your body" as to what you can and cannot do (a little pain is OK but avoid more than that).
> What frustrates me most as I get older is that my body used to tell me _Very frustrating, as I always like to push my limits._


prob a bit of both, as u say.

time has a way of telling us. now mine limits my push! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Probably need wheel weights for 2000# log


i was thinking with it's capcity and the blade on back, mite be fine. specs on a L 3800 said bucket force 3800 #s or so, could mean down.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Or maybe just a bigger machine? Like big SeanD said. Trying to work with max load is never fun!
> 
> Unless its a max War Wagon load!


why do u need to lift a Ton? personal use? lifting and dragging different. ask SM what he would buy?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good look'n out and good on ya! Thanks gentleman.


if u mention it, sounds like it is close. so i would just call, make apt and go see it... 

then u will know. 2 pix look good, one dull. $17K not cheap amount of $$


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> We use a pressure washer to clean logs before they go on the mill.


i only cut clean logs! lol 

(sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> R
> Roger. Im familiar with both. Just making sure we were on the same page. *However, I'm a Navy vet. If it ain't a 16" three gun turret? It's a pea shooter!*


haha! tell that to all the WWII chinkets sneaking here n there that caught a 5" deck round thru the bow, center and stern.... from those subs out on patrol....


----------



## turnkey4099

Sawdust Man said:


> Scrounged five more trailer loads of cedar sawlogs, and hardwood firewood logs today...... what a stinkin bound up mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036461
> 
> View attachment 1036463
> 
> View attachment 1036464
> 
> View attachment 1036466


 
A pair of log tongs and a cable/chain is a big help to untangle the mess. I used to cut at a site where drift wood logs were dumped (not piled) behind a dam. Piles were up to 15' high.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I MUCH prefer high volume, over high pressure!
> Works really GREAT for cleaning tracks too! SR





oh, now i see why a T mite be needed KK !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

gggGary said:


> Got the splitter going
> 
> She's tough.



making firewood! warms u twice...
splitting/burning


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Oh man that hurts me to just watch. Get a log splitter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Since a couple of us were talking 2511s earlier, the one on the left just came into the shop. I'm going to make it run like my personal saw on the right and in the vid...the plan is to sacrifice a little rpm compared to mine, in exchange for stall resistance/torque, but still pretty similar build. I've done a couple of these so far, these are a fun saw to hop up, as the results are night/day.
> View attachment 1035944



 

well, no doubt about it! mine don't sound like that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> I like those Battleship guns.


that's what 16" 3 gun station is.....
Navy peppered the land, then in they sent the Marines!!

_'ooh-rah!'

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Who doesn't?!!! If you don't like "Big Guns" then....
> 
> Believe it or not? Both the Japanese and the Germans had bigger guns in their battery on their Battleship gun decks than the United States did in WW2!


here's another believe it or not! in WWII US diesel subs ran german diesel engines. it's a fact!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> This is a German WWII railway gun, the Gustav (31.5 inch bore). It could fire its 7 ton projectile 29 miles.
> View attachment 1035984
> 
> View attachment 1035985
> 
> View attachment 1035986


gota admit... their engineering was/is off the charts!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> Pretty sure the Bismarck and Tirpitz had 'only' 15 inch guns where the Iowa class had 16 inch. Yamato and Musashi had 18 inch, but the day had passed. Would have been a great spectacle if they had had it out, Jutland style.


you prob are right Cb - but they all had... bad luck!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I belong to a couple of facebook discussion groups pertaining to WW2 warships. You should see the arguments in there LOL.


USN vs ARMY! lol


----------



## Cowboy254

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> making firewood! warms u twice...
> splitting/burning



You forgot cutting, loading, unloading, stacking and bringing up to the house. That's 7 times (potentially)


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> my body used to tell me when I'd had enough when I was doing stuff, but now it doesn't seem to tell me till after I'm done hurting myself!



I’ve been that way my whole life, many people have been surprised I didn’t know how I hurt myself, and could only guess.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> My grandpa was on a destroyer escort in WW2 I remember all his stories about depth charges, crazy stuff back then


i always watch the docuvid on Bowfin! WWII diesel submarine. 'phew!'... them boys had brass 

in Pearl Harbor now, next to the USS Arizona


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Wow this thread jumps everywhere!!



It’s because people are sharing their current activities and interests.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot cutting, loading, unloading, stacking and bringing up to the house. That's 7 times (potentially)


naw, i din't. lol. that all adds up to more than twice

and the saying is cutting wood warms u twice.... etc


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> making firewood! warms u twice...



That count is way low…


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Navy peppered the land, then in they sent the Marines!!



And the marines often found an unharmed enemy. They were dug in too deep, or the shells passed over them. Same with the Normandy landings.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the saying is cutting wood warms u twice....



Maybe for you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> How about the historic bravery of the Tin Can Destroyers of Taffy 3 that faced off against Japanese 18" guns but moved close enough to launch their torpedoes and turn back the far superior Japanese Fleet.
> 
> Just one of many heroic feats during WW II that saved our bacon!
> 
> While many of them lost their lives, they saved many other lives with their bravery.


come on with me then men!... let's head on out to the middle of the Pacific... end of Bowfin's Patrol #4 and stand along with Capt Phillips (L) on the deck of the Bowfin... his last sinking on his last patrol as captain of the sub. men celebrating as other men in utter dispair and disaster dying as their ship sinks, thanks to Bowfin's crew....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I was on two different Spruance class Destroyers when in the Navy. USS Oldendorf DD 972 and USS Fletcher DD 992. Both now Decommissioned. Like all the other Spruance class Destroyers.
> 
> When playing war games while escorting Carrier's. Cruisers refered to us as "missile sponges" and the Subs called any surface combatant "an easy target"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> We got our first decent snow day before yesterday.
> View attachment 1036189
> 
> View attachment 1036191
> 
> 
> I didn't stack and cover my last couple loads of quarters I hauled out of the woods, so I had to pay the piper by playing the sweep and tarp game.
> View attachment 1036192
> View attachment 1036193
> View attachment 1036194
> 
> 
> Almost had to lock in the hubs on Big Bob!
> View attachment 1036195
> View attachment 1036196
> 
> View attachment 1036198
> 
> 
> Being a little meticulous. It took about a hour total to split and stack. We got'er done though.
> View attachment 1036201
> View attachment 1036202
> 
> 
> A neighbor stopped by and said "Erik! You have a splitter be hind your shop fir that! Why aren't you using Hydraulics"?
> I said, "because it has a leaky tire and needs air, but Im to lazy to run a hose and air it up"!
> He scratched his head and said. "Your to lazy to run an air hose but not to lazy to split a pile of wood by hand?" Then he just shook his head and road off on his 4wheeler mumbling something or another.
> 
> Then I thought to myself.  "Erik! You surely must be STUPID"!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Winter... in Alaska... has arrived!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> here's another believe it or not! in WWII US diesel subs ran german diesel engines. it's a fact!



A search shows an American company designed their engine similar to diesel engines used in German bombers.






Fairbanks Morse 38 8-1/8 diesel engine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> I had a wood shed but my Squaw took it from me and turned it into her gardening shed! Now I just use pallets and tarps too! Well, sometimes.  I always tell her. I've STIHL gotta build a bigger work shop, a barn, a boat house, an exclusive Dirt Bike Only shop, and a saw shop first! I'm probably just going to wait until this dump falls down until I decide on a new house."I cant use the words she used in her reply to that on a public forum!


i was about to say.....

[]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> A search shows an American company designed their engine similar to diesel engines used in German bombers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairbanks Morse 38 8-1/8 diesel engine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


well, not the books on and about Elec Boat Co... those had running silent problems...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> What's up battleship enthusiast's.Hope everyone is doing well, seems there's plenty of scrounges between the other stuff.I've been cranking out the hrs driving, so not much scrounging happening here. I have had a few sessions with the battlebarrow hauling scrounged wood in.Temps are dropping again here, so we'll be burning some hotter fires again. I hate burning these smaller fires with the draft more open to keep everything clean, but I don't hate it as much as a propane bill  .
> Have a great day guys.


46f here tonite, chipper


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> *Wow! I don't want to hurt my splitter.* I might have to search around for that video. I know nothing about hydraulics so I don't know how it happened. Then again I really wouldn't be gaining much time wise by using such a devise.


i keep everything well lubed. even the slide on the I-beam. sometimes wood that won't split, too. my lube kit is std equip and set up right next to me as i operate. and i always warm up the cyl oil. 10 cylces reg 20/25 in colder months... so far so good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> We have covered a lot of topics in here but I do believe this was a first for battleships. It's a really good thing that we can discuss "other stuff" now.


always have! lol, now it's legal!!! 

certainly a first to mention bag powder for the big BS WWII guns... running one of those would not be a job i would care for...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> That count is way low…


but that is not the saying:

Who said chop your own wood and it will warm you twice?

Henry Ford

"Chop your own wood and it will warm you twice." - *Henry Ford*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Maybe for you.


not for me, i just quoted the saying


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

...and to think, i could have done the WTF ~


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Winter... in Alaska... has arrived!


Winter has been here for quite awhile in real alaska.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ”Chop your own wood and it will warm you twice." - *Henry Ford*



If he processed firewood himself he would have known the correct number.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 46f here



Public affairs?


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> A lot of good advice from lots of people. Diet, regular exercise, and staying within your limits are all important. And I always tell people to "listen to your body" as to what you can and cannot do (a little pain is OK but avoid more than that).
> 
> What frustrates me most as I get older is that my body used to tell me when I'd had enough when I was doing stuff, but now it doesn't seem to tell me till after I'm done hurting myself! Very frustrating, as I always like to push my limits.
> 
> I can still go hard enough to impress a lot of guys who are a good deal younger than me, but now only for a few hours a day, and I hurt afterward. I used to be able to go 12 hours easily with no pain after, so my current condition is frustrating.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it is just my age, or if recovering from injuries and surgeries just got me out of shape. Likely it is some combination of both. Guess I'll just keep trying to get back and see what happens.


Yes it's sad how your body limits what you can do as you get older. I can only move 2 loads of firewood a day before my hands go numb. Frustrating.


----------



## djg james

singinwoodwackr said:


> That’s mainly what I’m burning…Siberian…
> lots of it around here to scrounge. We had an unusually hot summer so it dried out in less than a year. Normally it takes 2 seasons from what I’ve seen posted.


OK, now I'm confused about Elm nomenclature. I call Gray Elm, Piss Elm because it stinks and Red Elm, Slippery Elm because the bark comes off so easily. Not sure where the name Siberian Elm fits into my grouping.

I said before, I really like R. Elm lumber. Distinctive grain.


----------



## djg james

Cowboy254 said:


> You forgot cutting, loading, unloading, stacking and bringing up to the house. That's 7 times (potentially)


Working at the mill, people would come in wanting lumber and be a little shocked at the price. Little did they know, the number of times each board is handled. Same as firewood.


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's what 16" 3 gun station is.....
> Navy peppered the land, then in they sent the Marines!!
> 
> _'ooh-rah!'
> View attachment 1036525
> _


I've visited 3 battleships in my life. What awesome ships they are.


----------



## freeasaburt

When I was a London years ago, I visited the HMS Belfast. Pretty neat!








HMS Belfast - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





In Sydney harbour you can take a tour of a decommissioned submarine, the HMAS Onslow. Which I just had to do when I was there. A veteran who served on it was present and answered each and every question, at length. Definitely worth it.








HMAS Onslow - Australian National Maritime Museum


Come aboard a real-life submarine and venture into the secret world of submarine warfare.



www.sea.museum


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i was thinking with it's capcity and the blade on back, mite be fine. specs on a L 3800 said bucket force 3800 #s or so, could mean down.


Break out force is different from lift capacity. 





Kubota LA524 loader: specifications and review


Kubota LA524 front end loader specs: bucket sizes, weight and leveling system, loader dimensions, lift capacity and breakout force



tractortechspecs.com


----------



## djg james

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i keep everything well lubed. even the slide on the I-beam. sometimes wood that won't split, too. my lube kit is std equip and set up right next to me as i operate. and i always warm up the cyl oil. 10 cylces reg 20/25 in colder months... so far so good!


I've seen the local rental Co. grease the I-beam when a splitter is returned, yet I've never done that. Didn't think there was that much drag there. Maybe I should start.

Speaking of cylinder oil temp, I was wondering about that too. I once thought my first engine on my splitter locked up because either it wasn't getting enough oil circulated inside because of the cold/viscosity or the hydraulic oil was thicker because of the cold causing the engine to strain. We've been over that before and it was probably just a bad engine. Still, I was wondering about one of those dip stick oil heaters for cars inserted into the oil reservoir of a splitter. Really needed?


----------



## Brufab

'How hot should hydraulic fluid get in a splitter?' I am not sure how to post a thread but that is the title. A lot of good info on temps and splitters and stuff.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I've seen the local rental Co. grease the I-beam when a splitter is returned, yet I've never done that. Didn't think there was that much drag there. Maybe I should start.
> 
> Speaking of cylinder oil temp, I was wondering about that too. I once thought my first engine on my splitter locked up because either it wasn't getting enough oil circulated inside because of the cold/viscosity or the hydraulic oil was thicker because of the cold causing the engine to strain. We've been over that before and it was probably just a bad engine. Still, I was wondering about one of those dip stick oil heaters for cars inserted into the oil reservoir of a splitter. Really needed?


When cold I will run mine awhile before I split. Usually about 5 mins running then slowly start cycling the cylinder back and forth to get oil up to temp, when hot out I run a box fan on the unit


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning warship enthusiasts and wood splitters.


----------



## Sawdust Man

turnkey4099 said:


> A pair of log tongs and a cable/chain is a big help to untangle the mess. I used to cut at a site where drift wood logs were dumped (not piled) behind a dam. Piles were up to 15' high.


Yes, I have tongs and chains and chokers....but unfortunately the mountain is too big and my tractor is too light to pull most stuff out w/o sawing it off first. This pile is about 20' high, x 40' wide x 150' long.... it's going to make a fine hillbilly campfire when he lights it up.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> I've seen the local rental Co. grease the I-beam when a splitter is returned, yet I've never done that. Didn't think there was that much drag there. Maybe I should start.
> 
> Speaking of cylinder oil temp, I was wondering about that too. I once thought my first engine on my splitter locked up because either it wasn't getting enough oil circulated inside because of the cold/viscosity or the hydraulic oil was thicker because of the cold causing the engine to strain. We've been over that before and it was probably just a bad engine. Still, I was wondering about one of those dip stick oil heaters for cars inserted into the oil reservoir of a splitter. Really needed?


Depending on the source of information the temps you get will vary. Typically 180*f is fine. Not onheard of to see 200*f on a dozer or heavy equipment, but a lot of them use the engine coolant to cool the hydraulics. Here at work the hydraulics are ran very cold. 120*f is considered too high on a few machines.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I've toured this sub and through their museum...

Muskegon, Michigan: WWII* Submarine Silversides* America's "most famous surviving submarine" sank 23 Japanese ships during World War II. A stationary attraction since 1987, you can take a tour.

Fair bit to see there...

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> We have covered a lot of topics in here but I do believe this was a first for battleships. It's a really good thing that we can discuss "other stuff" now.


i wonder if we can add (and stuff) and get close to but not skirt the issues.... pun intended! 
i like submarine pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Winter has been here for quite awhile in real alaska.


howdy! 

how did your suburban engine leak project turn out? back on the road again? ...err, i mean back in the snow again?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've toured this sub and through their museum...
> 
> Muskegon, Michigan: WWII* Submarine Silversides* America's "most famous surviving submarine" sank 23 Japanese ships during World War II. A stationary attraction since 1987, you can take a tour.
> 
> Fair bit to see there...
> 
> SR


the Cavalla is here in Galveston. it was in the bay as McArthur was signing peace papers with the - - s. i have toured it. i noticed most visitors were in and out in 15 mins or so... i was 'out on patrol' for over 2 hours... it was all fascinating. i particularly liked the kitchen and mess hall! even got down and crawled down (bed deckside) into the captain's berth... what they call his stateroom. about big closet size... called for a few out the front tubes, then lowered the periscope.











USS Cavalla (SS-244) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MustangMike

A lot of Elm around here has been "dead standing" for years, and how heavy it is and how well it burns depends a lot on how old it is.

The really old stuff is often still solid but is light weight and burns fast.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Iowa-class battleship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




This is my fav warship.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 46f here tonite, chipper


dropped to 42f this am...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i wonder if we can add (and stuff) and get close to but not skirt the issues.... pun intended!
> i like submarine pix...
> 
> View attachment 1036590


any of you guys putting up christmas trees yet? i see some saying lights etc. we have lots down here. real. artificial. palm... but generally, most prefer real or artificial....


----------



## farmer steve

When @dancan has more spruce than will fit in the minivan.


----------



## sean donato

Gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> howdy!
> 
> how did your suburban engine leak project turn out? back on the road again? ...err, i mean back in the snow again?


I finally got the last of my parts and put it together last week. It technically “runs” but only on 4 cylinders since I deleted the AFM. I was gonna send the computer to Texas speed for tuning but they refuse to ship it any way other then FedEx which means I’ll never see it again where I am, and no one local can do it. I ordered a OBD2 AFM disabler and I’m hoping it will at least run with that, but I’ll probably end up having to order a program like HDtunes to program it myself.

It’s been a pain in the ass every step of the way.


----------



## PEK

PEK said:


> My wife has her own splitter, I dont like it its too heavy, she finds the weight helps split. Bless her!


Well her splitter says 4kg on it, it is quite old and does not look a pretty sight but she likes it. Some may say that I should not let her split but she can fight ,drive a lorry, ride British bikes and large jappers ,shoot hand guns shotguns and rifles,lug bale's of hay and straw, use a chainsaw and lug lengths of wood about. Not started her sharpening chains yet and next year a bit of rotorvating is on the list so why not split rounds she is only 61. Hers is on the left and all the others are mine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> Break out force is different from lift capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubota LA524 loader: specifications and review
> 
> 
> Kubota LA524 front end loader specs: bucket sizes, weight and leveling system, loader dimensions, lift capacity and breakout force
> 
> 
> 
> tractortechspecs.com



The breakout force is more than lifting capacity, interesting. On my machine breakout force is 24,700, lifting capacity is 26,800. But maybe they’re being measured to different points.


----------



## JimR

Yesterday I was going to sell my 3pth logsplitter. After welding a bracket up that holds the splitter valve and greasing it all up I decided to split some big rounds that I can't lift. I found that it is easier to roll these onto that splitter than it is to flip them flat onto my 37 ton NorthStar vertical/horizontal splitter. After quartering a half dozen rounds I changed my mind and this splitter is staying. More to come on the SuperSplit.


----------



## JimR

While messing with the 3pth splitter yesterday I decided to upgrade my SuperSplit splitter. I always felt it was a little bit underpowered with the 5.5hp Honda motor. This splitter is around 30+ years old and that motor is the original one. Over the past 10 years I picked up two low usage Honda 6.5hp motors that came off of frozen powerwashers just in case my 5.5hp motor died. Today i swapped out the motors. What a difference that 1hp made to this splitter. It feels like a totally new machine. I loaded up some big Ash rounds in my bucket and let the SuperSplit have some fun. I wish I had done this swap years ago.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> Yesterday I was going to sell my 3pth logsplitter. After welding a bracket up that holds the splitter valve and greasing it all up I decided to split some big rounds that I can't lift. I found that it is easier to roll these onto that splitter than it is to flip them flat onto my 37 ton NorthStar vertical/horizontal splitter. After quartering a half dozen rounds I changed my mind and this splitter is staying. More to come on the SuperSplit.


What's your opinion on the Northstar splitter? All the reviews said it's a pain to assemble


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> The breakout force is more than lifting capacity, interesting. On my machine breakout force is 24,700, lifting capacity is 26,800. But maybe they’re being measured to different points.


Thats kinda odd, normally breakout force is higher then lift capacity. it's a different measurement taken when crowding the bucket. Think popping out a tree stump. Boom all the way down, bucket down and curl back. Lift capacity is what the machine can safely lift and transport. Typically higher breakout force will mean higher lift capacity, but not always. 
Kubota rates their loaders kinda odd, not with the bucket, but at the bucket pivot pin.


----------



## sean donato

Well I tore into that redmax. It's toast. Scored top end. So I grabbed one of the two ryobi clones I picked up. Both same vintage. Tore into the one, same issue. Scored exhaust side. Grabbed number 3 pulled the muffler and boom. Good cylinder! Best part is this one has a zenoah top end on it. Tiny little exhaust outlet on all 3 saws. I'll fix that in short order. Started taking it apart, and realized this one looks like it has about no run time on it. Popped the carb apart gunk central, but the carb on the redmax looked cherry inside. So Franken saw it is! Few pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> What's your opinion on the Northstar splitter? All the reviews said it's a pain to assemble


I bought mine used and added the side wings to it. I also read that it is a project to assemble. If you have a lift or tractor that makes life easy to put it together. The splitter works fine. I just find that my 3pth splitter is easier to use than the vertical part of the North Star.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> A lot of good advice from lots of people. Diet, regular exercise, and staying within your limits are all important. And I always tell people to "listen to your body" as to what you can and cannot do (a little pain is OK but avoid more than that).
> 
> What frustrates me most as I get older is that my body used to tell me when I'd had enough when I was doing stuff, but now it doesn't seem to tell me till after I'm done hurting myself! Very frustrating, as I always like to push my limits.
> 
> I can still go hard enough to impress a lot of guys who are a good deal younger than me, but now only for a few hours a day, and I hurt afterward. I used to be able to go 12 hours easily with no pain after, so my current condition is frustrating.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it is just my age, or if recovering from injuries and surgeries just got me out of shape. Likely it is some combination of both. Guess I'll just keep trying to get back and see what happens.


I know exactly what you are talking about. I live that life too.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


> When @dancan has more spruce than will fit in the minivan.
> View attachment 1036679


You win today!


----------



## svk

Well guys, the smoke dragon indoor boiler went to scrap iron heaven today.

Had a friend come over with his cutting torch and after about 2 1/2 hours we had this all apart and outside.

Cutting apart the exterior was easy but when we got to the interior barrel, all the creosote inside the stove started to smolder and smoked up the house. The funniest thing was the smoke smelled like someone was igniting fresh cedar even though I had burned very little cedar in it. The sparks from the torch even got the creosote in the flu to start smoldering.

In the end this boiler was great in theory but was very inefficient and also had poor draft because IMO the chimney was too small (6”). Once we put in the super high efficient gas boiler next to it, the installer recommended not hooking up the boiler because of all the sediment that could come out of the tank and plug the new boiler.

The next debate is if I’m going to put a small freestanding wood stove here for SHTF purposes or just use it as storage.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> While messing with the 3pth splitter yesterday I decided to upgrade my SuperSplit splitter. I always felt it was a little bit underpowered with the 5.5hp Honda motor. This splitter is around 30+ years old and that motor is the original one. Over the past 10 years I picked up two low usage Honda 6.5hp motors that came off of frozen powerwashers just in case my 5.5hp motor died. Today i swapped out the motors. What a difference that 1hp made to this splitter. It feels like a totally new machine. I loaded up some big Ash rounds in my bucket and let the SuperSplit have some fun. I wish I had done this swap years ago.


Can’t beat those Honda engines


----------



## 501Maico

Bowfin sub in Hawaii and German U-505 in Chicago (no camera). At one time I serviced the big ammonia printers at the Norfolk Naval Shipyard and often walked alongside the big ships in dock but I can't recall any names. Their prints were usually 3'x20' and sometimes even longer.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Have been really enjoying the scrounges of wood and the other stuff. Nice not to have to worry if a moderator will swoop in. Have a great weekend everybody. Heading for the cabin soon. Guessers say 46 degrees today. Much better than my last visit.


----------



## Brufab

+1 for the shtf woodburner to replace the boiler. Just have to wait till a good used one comes up for the right price


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks to everyone who posted about tennis elbow, carpal tunnel, backs, knees, hips...etc lol. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's buggered up!


----------



## Squareground3691

JustJeff said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted about tennis elbow, carpal tunnel, backs, knees, hips...etc lol. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's buggered up!


Ya have plenty of company


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted about tennis elbow, carpal tunnel, backs, knees, hips...etc lol. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's buggered up!


As my grandpa used to say “us old timers have to stick together!”


----------



## svk

Good morning all. A lot of running around today but it’ll be good. My son who is a junior just started playing basketball again after about four years off and has his first game tonight. He will be starting JV and also sitting for varsity. The coach expects that once he learns the game better he’ll be playing varsity only.


----------



## PEK

PEK said:


> Well her splitter says 4kg on it, it is quite old and does not look a pretty sight but she likes it. Some may say that I should not let her split but she can fight ,drive a lorry, ride British bikes and large jappers ,shoot hand guns shotguns and rifles,lug bale's of hay and straw, use a chainsaw and lug lengths of wood about. Not started her sharpening chains yet and next year a bit of rotorvating is on the list so why not split rounds she is only 61. Hers is on the left and all the others are mine.View attachment 1036703


Got in trouble because I did not mention her being a good horsewoman plus she dresses the horses feet by trimming etc ,the horse is not shod. And you that understand nice frog.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the Cavalla is here in Galveston. it was in the bay as McArthur was signing peace papers with the - - s. i have toured it. i noticed most visitors were in and out in 15 mins or so... i was 'out on patrol' for over 2 hours... it was all fascinating. i particularly liked the kitchen and mess hall! even got down and crawled down (bed deckside) into the captain's berth... what they call his stateroom. about big closet size... called for a few out the front tubes, then lowered the periscope.
> View attachment 1036602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS Cavalla (SS-244) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


a USS Cavalla patrol story from Patrol #1:

In 1944, _Shōkaku_ was deployed to the Lingga Islands south of Singapore. On 15 June, she departed with the Mobile Fleet for Operation "_A-Go_", a counterattack against Allied forces in the Mariana Islands. Her strike waves suffered heavy losses from U.S. combat air patrols and anti-aircraft fire, but some survived and returned safely to the carrier. One of her D4Y _Suisei_ strike groups, composed of veterans from the Coral Sea and Santa Cruz engagements, broke through and one plane allegedly struck home with a bomb that damaged the battleship USS _South Dakota_ and caused many casualties, but this group suffered heavy losses themselves. During the Battle of the Philippine Sea, she was struck at 11:22 on 19 June by three (possibly four) torpedoes from *the submarine USS Cavalla, *under Commander Herman J. Kossler. As _Shōkaku_ had been in the process of refueling and rearming aircraft and was in an extremely vulnerable condition, the torpedoes started fires that proved impossible to control. At 12:10, an aerial bomb exploded, detonating aviation fuel vapors which had spread throughout the ship. The order to abandon ship was given, but before the evacuation had progressed very far, _Shōkaku_ abruptly took on water forward and sank quickly bow-first at position 11°40′N 137°40′E, taking 1,272 men with her. The light cruiser _Yahagi_ and destroyers _Urakaze_, _Wakatsuki_, and _Hatsuzuki_ rescued Captain Matsubara and 570 men.[2]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

any deer hunters on this thread?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I finally got the last of my parts and put it together last week. It technically “runs” but only on 4 cylinders since I deleted the AFM. I was gonna send the computer to Texas speed for tuning but they refuse to ship it any way other then FedEx which means I’ll never see it again where I am, and no one local can do it. I ordered a OBD2 AFM disabler and I’m hoping it will at least run with that, but I’ll probably end up having to order a program like HDtunes to program it myself.
> 
> I_t’s been a pain in the ass every step of the way._


and in Winter's grip, too! hope it holds the water barriers well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Bowfin sub in Hawaii and German U-505 in Chicago (no camera). At one time I serviced the big ammonia printers at the Norfolk Naval Shipyard and often walked alongside the big ships in dock but I can't recall any names. Their prints were usually 3'x20' and sometimes even longer.
> 
> View attachment 1036809
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036810
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036811
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036812


thanks for the cool sub pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Have been really enjoying the scrounges of wood and the other stuff. Nice not to have to worry if a moderator will swoop in. Have a great weekend everybody. Heading for the cabin soon. Guessers say 46 degrees today. Much better than my last visit.


i am still a lil concerned, WA... might swoop me off to ban camp!



- en pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> come on with me then men!... let's head on out to the middle of the Pacific... end of Bowfin's Patrol #4 and stand along with Capt Phillips (L) on the deck of the Bowfin... his last sinking on his last patrol as captain of the sub. men celebrating as other men in utter dispair and disaster dying as their ship sinks, thanks to Bowfin's crew....
> 
> View attachment 1036528





sorry about that S Pacific WWII sub kill pix being in black and white. no doubt that sea about as pretty blue and clear on a sunny day as can be. in case anyone wondering, i am thinking probably at least as pretty blue as this...


----------



## sean donato

Can't tell if her eyes are pretty blue or not....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> +1 for the shtf woodburner to replace the boiler. Just have to wait till a good used one comes up for the right price


what a project! i would get an automatic_ fail_ on something like that... too worried that black crud mite migrate into the other parts of the house! 

i don't do grease or dirt on floors or soot etc very well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Can't tell if her eyes are pretty blue or not....








Simple Image Resizer, resize online images without losing quality


Simple Image Resizer is free, online and powerful image resizer. Resize your images, photos, scanned documents without losing quality and in a easy way!



www.simpleimageresizer.com


----------



## sean donato

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Simple Image Resizer, resize online images without losing quality
> 
> 
> Simple Image Resizer is free, online and powerful image resizer. Resize your images, photos, scanned documents without losing quality and in a easy way!
> 
> 
> 
> www.simpleimageresizer.com


She has sunglasses on lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> She has sunglasses on lol


you are a smart guy, extrapolate!


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Can't tell if her eyes are pretty blue or not....


You weren't looking at her eyes.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> You weren't looking at her eyes.


No comment...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> You weren't looking at her eyes.


he was probably thinking that the deep blue water too deep, and to see her eyes would be better to junket up and check out some of those nifty S Pacific beaches and lagoons...


----------



## Brufab

So at home Depot today I seen this? Is it a generic x27? Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> Can’t beat those Honda engines


They usually start on the first pull.


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> So at home Depot today I seen this? Is it a generic x27? Any thoughts or opinions? View attachment 1036924
> View attachment 1036925


Interesting


----------



## landfakers

Brufab said:


> So at home Depot today I seen this? Is it a generic x27? Any thoughts or opinions? View attachment 1036924
> View attachment 1036925


Did it have a hollow 36" handle? Head definitely looks different but the same ball park. I'd still buy a fiskars for the outstanding customer service alone should something happen


----------



## Brufab

landfakers said:


> Did it have a hollow 36" handle? Head definitely looks different but the same ball park. I'd still buy a fiskars for the outstanding customer service alone should something happen


A fellow member is going to let me take a x27 for a test drive this weekend. I'm pretty excited, I have heard so much about them. I have only used the orange monster maul for all my splitting and a old POS hand me down maul that was on its last leg.


----------



## landfakers

Brufab said:


> A fellow member is going to let me take a x27 for a test drive this weekend. I'm pretty excited, I have heard so much about them. I have only used the orange monster maul for all my splitting and a old POS hand me down maul that was on its last leg.


I always split with a hydraulic splitter before mostly due to laziness and poor axemanship, but my current wood processing area is too steep to get the splitter up so after struggling with a maul and a different axe I grabbed an x27 and holy frickin smokes. The hype is real. Now I am just splitting straight grain red oak but dicing up a 24" round is much quicker than I could ever do with a hydraulic unit fumbling around. I throw a bungee cord around and then start going after a crack I see and never take more than 2 hits on anything but the most stubborn knots. Super impressed


----------



## Brufab

landfakers said:


> I always split with a hydraulic splitter before mostly due to laziness and poor axemanship, but my current wood processing area is too steep to get the splitter up so after struggling with a maul and a different axe I grabbed an x27 and holy frickin smokes. The hype is real. Now I am just splitting straight grain red oak but dicing up a 24" round is much quicker than I could ever do with a hydraulic unit fumbling around. I throw a bungee cord around and then start going after a crack I see and never take more than 2 hits on anything but the most stubborn knots. Super impressed


Thanks landfakers that's exactly what I was hoping to hear. I have a couple monster red oaks to take down and wanted to atleast halve them or quarter them first. No fun dealing with 24-36" rounds, the 24" rounds I had already were hard to split with splitter in the vert and horizontal positions. Thanks again for the info


----------



## MustangMike

With large diameter rounds, I like to start past the center (toward the edge) to improve your splitting leverage, then "walk" a line through the middle of the piece along any crack that you started.

If you don't hear or see a split starting, rotate the piece a bit and try a different line across.

As I have previously stated, if you have any knots, put them the furthest away from where you are starting your split. Once the split has "started", you can often take out the knots.

Not only will the X-27 work very effectively in most wood, but you will be able to keep going much longer than when swinging a maul.

Stringy woods can give the X-27 trouble, but that is true of any maul also.

Wear proper clothes, keep your legs apart and the axe in the middle, sometimes it will blow right through things you don't think it will.


----------



## drewd

svk said:


> Howdy guys.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at the cabin with two kids. Shot several guns and enjoyed the warm weather. Came home and made turkey noodle soup and a ribeye roast. They hit the spot.
> 
> So glad we can talk about other stuff in here now.
> 
> View attachment 1035381
> View attachment 1035382
> View attachment 1035383
> View attachment 1035385
> View attachment 1035386
> View attachment 1035387
> View attachment 1035388


M1 very nice!


----------



## MustangMike

My primary saw used to be a Homelite 330. To be honest, I don't miss it!

Before that, my first (and at the time only) saw was a Homelite Super 2. Don't miss that either!

It was all metal, and my hands still shake in the winter at just the thought of using it!


----------



## sean donato

Evening guys. Ha to work the late shift today so I drug the 2 blown up redmax/ryobi saws into work and tore them apart. By everything I can tell, the ryobi engine is a genuine zenoah. Even has a zen serial number tag, that ends in SB. I'm assuming for "short block." Cylinder, piston, rod, crank, and crankcase are indistinguishable from each other. Same casting marks, save for date stamps. The ryobi must have been a 2006. Coil, flywheel, and plastics are close on the ryobi but have china cast into them instead of Japan. I really think the issue with both of these saws was the small exhaust outlet and lean running Conditiins. Neither has a lot of carbon build up, but both are terribly scored on the exhaust side, ring stuck in the piston, but outside of the exhaust port area the pistons and cylinders look like new. Too bad the plating is worn through and gouged up, would have been an easy saw to port and play with. Really easy to get apart. Few pictures of the two. The redmax/zenoah is on the left.


----------



## North by Northwest

Zenoah , n_ice hot rod when your done brother !_


----------



## North by Northwest

JustJeff said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted about tennis elbow, carpal tunnel, backs, knees, hips...etc lol. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's buggered up!


Hang around a little longer Jeff , it gets better brother ! Your still a youngin lots more body parts to fail yet !


----------



## North by Northwest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> any deer hunters on this thread?
> View attachment 1036860


You , talkin 2 or 4 legged brother !


----------



## Sawdust Man

We cut up this low protein pork here today....


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> I bought mine used and added the side wings to it. I also read that it is a project to assemble. If you have a lift or tractor that makes life easy to put it together. The splitter works fine. I just find that my 3pth splitter is easier to use than the vertical part of the North Star.


My homemade 3pth splitter doesn't look like much but it does split large wood. It has a 4 inch piston with a 2.5 inch diameter ram. I was using it today to split up some 2 foot rounds into quarters. From there they will go on the Super Split to be split into woodstove size pieces.


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> I bought mine used and added the side wings to it. I also read that it is a project to assemble. If you have a lift or tractor that makes life easy to put it together. The splitter works fine. I just find that my 3pth splitter is easier to use than the vertical part of the North Star.


One thing I did with the North Star was to attach diamond plate on the bracket over the gas tank. Splitting wood has dented in the top of the tank by the previous owner. I popped the tank back out. To put gas in it I need to flip the Ram up into the vertical position.


----------



## JimR

Today a company I contracted with came into town to take down some large town owned Ash trees for me. The crane is a 70 ton rig. I believe it had a 120 foot reach with the other attachments on the side of the main jib.


----------



## CDElliott

svk said:


> As my grandpa used to say “us old timers have to stick together!”



My mom and dad used to say, "Growing old ain't for sissies"!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> When @dancan has more spruce than will fit in the minivan.
> View attachment 1036679


 Beautiful! You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

It split with a mual like a breez after busting it in half with the sledge. 
View attachment VID_20221124_130818236~2.mp4


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## turnkey4099

Haywire said:


> How about some vintage saw action...
> 
> View attachment 1036999
> View attachment 1037003
> View attachment 1037001
> View attachment 1037002



jMy first new chainsaw back in about 1970! I don't recall it being that color though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> How about some vintage saw action...
> 
> View attachment 1036999
> View attachment 1037003
> View attachment 1037001
> View attachment 1037002


 Nice! Manual oiler?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Looks like Im about ten or so pages behind and have some reading to do! Went on another trophy hunt for fair chase Blacktial. Two day one night with good friend and hunting partner i grew up and went to school with! 
We each spotted nice mature shooter bucks on day one in two different spots. We executed our stalks best we could. His ghosted him and slipped away. We saw my buck later that afternoon. I got out smarted too. Ghosted! The big bucks won that hunt. My partner ended up with a young fork fir meat twords the end of day two. We probably saw a total of about 75 deer between the two days. The two we went after were definitely the biggest out of all the males we saw. Wish I got more photos.



So its back to the scrounge. 
I put this one across a stump to keep it up off the ground and out of the snow fir bucking. Worked out pretty good! 


Better than I planned actually! 


OSHA inspector thought so. 



Then I ran out of gas and got stuck at the same time.  Time to chain up the tires fir the winter I guess! 




Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> So at home Depot today I seen this? Is it a generic x27? Any thoughts or opinions? View attachment 1036924
> View attachment 1036925


As was said, even if it was just for the customer service/ warranty I'd go for the fiscars. When mine got broken they sent a replacement, no questions asked, just had to send a couple pics. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> It split with a mual like a breez after busting it in half with the sledge.
> View attachment 1037150
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


That round looks like it weighs 100lbs, most our hardwoods wouldn't move at all when set up like that, then again we also wouldn't try to lift them up like that.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like Im about ten or so pages behind and have some reading to do! Went on another trophy hunt for fair chase Blacktial. Two day one night with good friend and hunting partner i grew up and went to school with!
> We each spotted nice mature shooter bucks on day one in two different spots. We executed our stalks best we could. His ghosted him and slipped away. We saw my buck later that afternoon. I got out smarted too. Ghosted! The big bucks won that hunt. My partner ended up with a young fork fir meat twords the end of day two. We probably saw a total of about 75 deer between the two days. The two we went after were definitely the biggest out of all the males we saw. Wish I got more photos.
> View attachment 1037155
> 
> 
> So its back to the scrounge.
> I put this one across a stump to keep it up off the ground and out of the snow fir bucking. Worked out pretty good! View attachment 1037156
> 
> 
> Better than I planned actually! View attachment 1037157
> 
> 
> OSHA inspector thought so. View attachment 1037158
> View attachment 1037159
> 
> 
> Then I ran out of gas and got stuck at the same time.  Time to chain up the tires fir the winter I guess!
> View attachment 1037160
> View attachment 1037161
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Back that thing up and gas on it, honda power .


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s because people are sharing their current activities and interests.


Yes sir and again I love it. Lots of good info and interesting stories.


----------



## bob kern

On the splitting thing, sometimes I give up on the "right down the middle" concept, and start taking off 4" at a time around the perimeter. Makes some different looking firewood but some big rounds will just exhaust a fella trying to spilt in half first , then 1/4's and so on. Working in from the outside is the way to go on those ones!
Mind you this is rare but sometimes the best answer for me anyway.


----------



## svk

Good morning. I had many plans today but woke up to -5 so I’m having some coffee and thinking about what I need to do rather than what I want to do.


----------



## JimR

JustJeff said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted about tennis elbow, carpal tunnel, backs, knees, hips...etc lol. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's buggered up!


Those Golden Years are not so golden for guys that really worked hard physically all their life.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> Thanks landfakers that's exactly what I was hoping to hear. I have a couple monster red oaks to take down and wanted to atleast halve them or quarter them first. No fun dealing with 24-36" rounds, the 24" rounds I had already were hard to split with splitter in the vert and horizontal positions. Thanks again for the info


Oak that big I quarter them to make it easier to handle.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> It split with a mual like a breez after busting it in half with the sledge.
> View attachment 1037150
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


You make me tired watching that hard work.


----------



## SS396driver

Not the biggest but a nice buck


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> Not the biggest but a nice buck View attachment 1037265


Nice deer!


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Not the biggest but a nice buck View attachment 1037265


Bigger than the one I haven't gotten yet.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Bigger than the one I haven't gotten yet.


No worries FS I haven't met a farmer yet that didn't get a deer a year. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## svk

Great job!


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Great job Mike!


Mike ?


----------



## farmer steve

SS396driver said:


> Mike ?


He was up early today. He did get 2 letters right.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Mike ?


I swore mustang Mike posted that lol

Excuse me as I had just woken up from a nap. 

Nice work btw!


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> I swore mustang Mike posted that lol
> 
> Excuse me as I had just woken up from a nap.
> 
> Nice work btw!


Thanks just busting  s


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Not the biggest but a nice buck View attachment 1037265


Way to go!!! Meat in the freezer and that's what counts!


----------



## bob kern

So sometimes you get help filling the wood rack but it winds up taking longer?!?!?!?
Good times tho.


----------



## turnkey4099

Haywire said:


> Maybe all the vibes affected your vision?



Mine must have been a later version - it was shock mounted. I can't recall if it was red or blue. 

Ah, there it is: https://www.ebay.com/b/Stihl-360-Pro-In-Chainsaws/42226/bn_7022315066


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> You make me tired watching that hard work.


Nahhh! Nothing hard about it! Easy peasy!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> As was said, even if it was just for the customer service/ warranty I'd go for the fiscars. When mine got broken they sent a replacement, no questions asked, just had to send a couple pics.
> 
> That round looks like it weighs 100lbs, most our hardwoods wouldn't move at all when set up like that, then again we also wouldn't try to lift them up like that.
> 
> Back that thing up and gas on it, honda power .


After I busted the rounds into quarters. I weighed all the quarters. That particular load was a four round load with each round weighing in at an average of 220lbs.  
You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded! 



I couldn't back it up and hit it again! The wheeler ran out of gas!


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Way to go!!! Meat in the freezer and that's what counts!


Not all of him made it to the freezer


----------



## MustangMike

I went hunting with Mechanic Matt this morning. Saw 4 doe while on stand, but no shot. After waiting about 15 minutes I started working my way back (in the rain) and ended up pushing them to Matt and he took a doe.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Not all of him made it to the freezerView attachment 1037307


What cut of meat is that? Is been so long since my Brother has gotten a deer I can't remember.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> What cut of meat is that? Is been so long since my Brother has gotten a deer I can't remember.


Hind quarters


----------



## SS396driver

Had to redo the wood bed in my step side . I believe working and grinding in the shop near it got metal dust on it . Bed was oiled not sealed so the oak kinda discolored. The underside looked the same as the day I oiled it no discoloration at all .


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> After I busted the rounds into quarters. I weighed all the quarters. That particular load was a four round load with each round weighing in at an average of 220lbs.
> You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!
> View attachment 1037305
> 
> 
> I couldn't back it up and hit it again! The wheeler ran out of gas!


You need some sides on that trailer KK


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> You need some sides on that trailer KK


Maybe, but I don't want to make the trailer too heavy now Squareground!


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nahhh! Nothing hard about it! Easy peasy!


When I was young.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I was supposed to be cutting firewood today since the temp was above 0 but it seemed like way too nice of a day for that, so I had to drag out my K38 target masterpiece.

Now since I didn’t get any wood cut while it was nice and daylight out for a whole 4 hours, I’ll be out running chainsaw in the dark with a headlamp if anyone needs me.


----------



## JimR

Raining and light showers today so i figured I would grease up the rack and pinion on my Super Split and change out the needle bearing under the front of the ram. A guy stops by to pick up a small motor that I had for sale. He asks if there are any extra deer around here. There were two standing out in the back field when he pulled in. He said I should have been out hunting. Yup, he was right, I should have been.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

SS396driver said:


> Had to redo the wood bed in my step side . I believe working and grinding in the shop near it got metal dust on it . Bed was oiled not sealed so the oak kinda discolored. The underside looked the same as the day I oiled it no discoloration at all . View attachment 1037336
> View attachment 1037337
> View attachment 1037338
> View attachment 1037342


so much for hauling wood...or anything else for that matter, LOL


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ratty old trailer pic  We managed to weld this thing back together every year or so...more than 20...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I was supposed to be cutting firewood today since the temp was above 0 but it seemed like way too nice of a day for that, so I had to drag out my K38 target masterpiece.
> 
> Now since I didn’t get any wood cut while it was nice and daylight out for a whole 4 hours, I’ll be out running chainsaw in the dark with a headlamp if anyone needs me.
> View attachment 1037387


At what range did you fire that grouping at?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 1037420
> 
> ratty old trailer pic  We managed to weld this thing back together every year or so...more than 20...


Nice Rounds! Now that's what I'm talking about! Nice Rounds!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> When I was young.


Of course! I meant no disrespect sir!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Todays scrounge. A ten round load. 24" diameter on average with an average weight of probably 100lbs. At least that wood be a good guess.
I can weight them and post pictures for you @chipper1 if you'd like? 




I broke traction and got stuck with a small four round load yesterday evening right before my wheeler ran out if gas. I pulled the same spot onto the road this evening with no problem, twice the weight, and only the addition of rear tire chains! 







View attachment VID_20221203_161151787~2.mp4


Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> At what range did you fire that grouping at?


Oh it wasn’t terribly far. 20-25 feet.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Todays scrounge. A ten round load. 24" diameter on average with an average weight of probably 100lbs. At least that wood be a good guess.
> I can weight them and post pictures for you @chipper1 if you'd like?
> View attachment 1037443
> View attachment 1037445
> 
> 
> I broke traction and got stuck with a small four round load yesterday evening right before my wheeler ran out if gas. I pulled the same spot onto the road this evening with no problem, twice the weight, and only the addition of rear tire chains!
> 
> View attachment 1037448
> 
> View attachment 1037447
> 
> View attachment 1037449
> 
> View attachment 1037446
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Invest in some good lug tires. I’ve got ITP midlites on my wheeler and it goes wherever I point it. 

My current wheeler has independent suspension as well. I thought it was kind of pointless but that wheeler will go in places in 2wd that my Honda solid axle would only dream of going.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Oh it wasn’t terribly far. 20-25 feet.


STIHL pretty darn good! IMOP.  Did you fire that group single or double action?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Invest in some good lug tires. I’ve got ITP midlites on my wheeler and it goes wherever I point it.
> 
> My current wheeler has independent suspension as well. I thought it was kind of pointless but that wheeler will go in places in 2wd that my Honda solid axle would only dream of going.


Actually, Ive got some good brand new lug tires. I just want to completely ware these out. Before I switch. I Gotta get the most out of what I have before I replace it. Especially in Rural AK! Chains are the only way to go IMOP on ice and packed snow. Especially when I have weight and can really get the power to the ground. 

Yeah, those independent rears on quads are really nice, but my little honda works great for me. I don't 4x4 rally it. Its just a work tool out in the woods. Its way lighter and smaller than the big Yamaha 700 Grizzlies and Poor-"ol"-aris 800 v-twin Sportsmans and as long as I don't break traction. I can tow just as big a load. Just not as fast. The Honda Rancher TRX 420 engine and transmission are practically bullet proof. I mean I work the p**s out of mine! I can easily lift it around if it has to spun around in a tight spot and things like that. If really want to rally fast or go in the gnarly hard to get to spots? I ride my Dirt Bike! Ain't a quad around that can handle the terrain a good off-road dirt bike can. I even have winter tires fir rally'n the frozen gnarly! Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> STIHL pretty darn good! IMOP.  Did you fire that group single or double action?


He's probably not telling us that he had the wife throwing them when he was shooting at them .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Todays scrounge. A ten round load. 24" diameter on average with an average weight of probably 100lbs. At least that wood be a good guess.
> I can weight them and post pictures for you @chipper1 if you'd like?
> View attachment 1037443
> View attachment 1037445
> 
> 
> I broke traction and got stuck with a small four round load yesterday evening right before my wheeler ran out if gas. I pulled the same spot onto the road this evening with no problem, twice the weight, and only the addition of rear tire chains!
> 
> View attachment 1037448
> 
> View attachment 1037447
> 
> View attachment 1037449
> 
> View attachment 1037446
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


The honda is a beast. Does that one have the power steering. 
I don't doubt the 100 lbs each, our hardwoods you'd never stack like that, unless you had equipment, had something to prove, or have a death wish .


----------



## chipper1

Cleaned the woodstove glass yesterday, here's how I do it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> He's probably not telling us that he had the wife throwing them when he was shooting at them .
> 
> The honda is a beast. Does that one have the power steering.
> I don't doubt the 100 lbs each, our hardwoods you'd never stack like that, unless you had equipment, had something to prove, or have a death wish .


No power steering. Its the basic bare bones model. Not even a speedometer. 

Oh I get it! If those rounds were something like oak or maple they would probably be twice as heavy if not more. Especially if the rounds were fresh unseasoned green! Then the War Wagon would just might?!  Would just might?! Be maybe "maxed out overloaded". Maybe!  but probably not!   

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## Brufab

I will have to snap a few pics of my rig today as I have to pack some wood out for a member on our property. I can't go as big as kk because I have to go over a bridge with a load limit.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Bigger than the one I haven't gotten yet.


Me too!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning all u jokers. Just got done with the almost 5 pages y'all posted without me. I couldn't tell what color either of those gals eyes were, but that's not what I was looking at anyway.


----------



## Vt4ster




----------



## djg james

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1037458
> 
> View attachment 1037459


Nice deer. Now I know that's back strap!!
Brother has seen a nice 8 pointer around 3 times, just not close enough. A couple of forked horn and small does, but nothing meat-worthy. I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, Ive got some good brand new lug tires. I just want to completely ware these out. Before I switch. I Gotta get the most out of what I have before I replace it. Especially in Rural AK! Chains are the only way to go IMOP on ice and packed snow. Especially when I have weight and can really get the power to the ground.
> 
> Yeah, those independent rears on quads are really nice, but my little honda works great for me. I don't 4x4 rally it. Its just a work tool out in the woods. Its way lighter and smaller than the big Yamaha 700 Grizzlies and Poor-"ol"-aris 800 v-twin Sportsmans and as long as I don't break traction. I can tow just as big a load. Just not as fast. The Honda Rancher TRX 420 engine and transmission are practically bullet proof. I mean I work the p**s out of mine! I can easily lift it around if it has to spun around in a tight spot and things like that. If really want to rally fast or go in the gnarly hard to get to spots? I ride my Dirt Bike! Ain't a quad around that can handle the terrain a good off-road dirt bike can. I even have winter tires fir rally'n the frozen gnarly! Ha ha ha ha! View attachment 1037453


I do a lot of Fat biking in the winter have 275 carbide studs in my tires they work get when the trails ice  up  . Great workouts


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> I do a lot of Fat biking in the winter have 275 carbide studs in my tires they work get when the trails ice  up  . Great workouts


So that's how you keep so studdly. Hahaha


----------



## JIMinTN

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, Ive got some good brand new lug tires. I just want to completely ware these out. Before I switch. I Gotta get the most out of what I have before I replace it. Especially in Rural AK! Chains are the only way to go IMOP on ice and packed snow. Especially when I have weight and can really get the power to the ground.
> 
> Yeah, those independent rears on quads are really nice, but my little honda works great for me. I don't 4x4 rally it. Its just a work tool out in the woods. Its way lighter and smaller than the big Yamaha 700 Grizzlies and Poor-"ol"-aris 800 v-twin Sportsmans and as long as I don't break traction. I can tow just as big a load. Just not as fast. The Honda Rancher TRX 420 engine and transmission are practically bullet proof. I mean I work the p**s out of mine! I can easily lift it around if it has to spun around in a tight spot and things like that. If really want to rally fast or go in the gnarly hard to get to spots? I ride my Dirt Bike! Ain't a quad around that can handle the terrain a good off-road dirt bike can. I even have winter tires fir rally'n the frozen gnarly! Ha ha ha ha! View attachment 1037453


Is PPE needed inside the house, or is everyone vertically challenged????


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Of course! I meant no disrespect sir!


I knew that. My body has been abused most of my life trying to do the work of two people. Hence my building a woodsplitter back in my early years when using a maul was doing a number on my shoulders. I use to enjoy the workout with a maul. My father in law would always ask me how I can split wood all day. I would always answer, It's not that bad. I split most of their firewood too plus all of mine. Back when I built that splitter life was easy using it. My 8N tractor had a backhoe on it. I would remove the boom and attach the splitter onto the backhoe frame. I could back up to a pile of logs and swing my splitter from one side of the pile to the other side without moving the tractor using the backhoe swing pistons. That splitter has a 2nd hydraulic valve operating lever right aside of the front of the piston.


----------



## SS396driver

singinwoodwackr said:


> so much for hauling wood...or anything else for that matter, LOL


Don’t know about firewood but I’ll be putting stuff in it . I do it now with my 85 I put a rubber mat down all the stuff I was selling in Carlisle was in both trucks . 

The inside bed is original paint


----------



## cheato

Sawdust Man said:


> We cut up this low protein pork here today....
> 
> View attachment 1037055


NIce chunk of fat! Making some burger or sausage?


----------



## Sawdust Man

cheato said:


> NIce chunk of fat! Making some burger or sausage?


Believe it or not, there's actually a hind quarter under all that lard.... we got three small hams, and ground the rest for sausage patties.
That hog produced around 60% lard to 40% meat by weight.....she was a real fatty!

Hanging weight was 185 lbs after removing the hide, guts, and head, ended up with 65lbs of meat.....the other 120 lbs was fat, and a few pounds of bones.


----------



## old CB

All the stuff about deer hunting--I need to relate my favorite deer hunting story. And it's absolutely true.

My late father-in-law George was never much of a hunter. Although he was a crack shot with a rifle (WWII), he was too busy with farm and cattle work to hunt. He was a big ole Oklahoma farm boy.

His brother-in-law got him out in the field one time (1970-something) on a place where George ran cattle, known to harbor deer as well. After sitting half the morning and seeing nothing, George got fed up, unloaded his rifle, and began trudging back to his pickup.

Along the way, he heard a commotion behind him. He turned to see a large buck running up the trail in his direction. With no time to reload, the buck was on him before he knew it--George just stepped into the trail and tackled the buck. Wrestled that thing to the ground and eventually got his knife out and cut its throat. Only deer he ever killed was in a knife fight. Big buck with a large rack (photos gone, burned in a house fire.)

How he managed not to be injured I'll never know.


----------



## old CB

BTW, I am doing well on my new knee. Slow progress, I'll admit, but every day I can do a little more and better than yesterday.

Was able to walk up and downstairs the day after surgery (2 weeks ago yesterday), although it's still a slow journey.


----------



## Logger nate

Dang! That’s pretty impressive, especially sense deer have been known to kill people! 
Glad your knee is doing better. My mother who is 78 had hers replaced last year and is good as new.


----------



## Logger nate

On the subject of firewood and trailers……
think I might have posted this before, 4 1/2’ red fir my son cut. Didn’t weigh the larger rounds but if they fell over it was all both of us could do to get them back up right, and my son is pretty stout, lol.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JIMinTN said:


> Is PPE needed inside the house, or is everyone vertically challenged????


 They hang from a twelve foot vaulted ceiling in my shop.  Pretty soon they'll be hanging from the suspension on my 300XCW!


----------



## MustangMike

IMO, the best meat on the deer is the Tenderloin, and most hunters never even have it (it is inside the gut cavity and will go bad fast if not removed right away). We call tenderloin the "hunter's meal" and usually have it on the day of the kill.

You can age the rest of the deer if the temperature is OK. Shoulder meat is also very tender but is often ruined from the kill and is hard to debone.

The vast majority of your steaks will come from the backstrap and the rumps. I like to cut the backstrap about 3-4" long and grill it like filet mignon. I separate all the muscle groups on the hind quarter and make steaks out of what I can and either chunks or burger meat with the rest.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> On the subject of firewood and trailers……View attachment 1037514
> think I might have posted this before, 4 1/2’ red fir my son cut. Didn’t weigh the larger rounds but if they fell over it was all both of us could do to get them back up right, and my son is pretty stout, lol.


Nice load of rounds!  You get a new 661?


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice load of rounds!  You get a new 661?


Thanks, not quite as cool as the Kodiak war wagon though. No that’s my son with his 661. Dang rebel kid running a sthil, lol. This was a couple years ago, I had a 462 then, I may have a couple orange and white tree cutters


----------



## Sawdust Man

We made some progress on my sister's house project yesterday.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, not quite as cool as the Kodiak war wagon though. No that’s my son with his 661. Dang rebel kid running a sthil, lol. This was a couple years ago, I had a 462 then, I may have a couple orange and white tree cutters


 Right on!


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, not quite as cool as the Kodiak war wagon though. No that’s my son with his 661. Dang rebel kid running a sthil, lol. This was a couple years ago, I had a 462 then, I may have a couple orange and white tree cutters


Always nice to have a good "inventory" .


----------



## SS396driver

Cut split stack burn repeat . Feel like I’m in my own Groundhog Day


----------



## Sawdust Man

Logger nate said:


> On the subject of firewood and trailers……View attachment 1037514
> think I might have posted this before, 4 1/2’ red fir my son cut. Didn’t weigh the larger rounds but if they fell over it was all both of us could do to get them back up right, and my son is pretty stout, lol.


Nice load there, curious where that was at?
Looks Cascades ish to me.....


----------



## Vt4ster




----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> STIHL pretty darn good! IMOP.  Did you fire that group single or double action?


Single action. I don’t generally target shoot in double.


----------



## Logger nate

Sawdust Man said:


> Nice load there, curious where that was at?
> Looks Cascades ish to me.....


Thanks, Ideehoo, or the new California


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Single action. I don’t generally target shoot in double.


STIHL some pretty fancy shoot'n.  Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Here you go @farmer steve He was back again this morning. Easy kill if you get desperate. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1037599


Good looking buck! 

Three year old?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Logger nate said:


> Thanks, Ideehoo, or the new California


That's sad....
I love Idaho..... the people that move there.... not so much.


----------



## Squareground3691

Anyone like this sound Lol  
View attachment IMG_0950.MOV


----------



## Philbert

What your neighbor might be thinking when he asks to borrow your chainsaw:






Philbert


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> Anyone like this sound Lol
> View attachment 1037616


Oh yeah!
Can't beat the sound of 1100/2100 huskies imo.....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Don't know. Is there a way to tell besides asking him?


Unless he's good at field aging deer, remembers seeing him last year, or has trail cam pictures of that buck from last year? Probably not.

 I'm not sure the apostrophe in "he's" is necessary? It may make it plural instead of possessive! Wait! Maybe its an abbreviation! 

@Hermio !!!!!!  Where you at?!


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> Oh yeah!
> Can't beat the sound of 1100/2100 huskies imo.....


Yes sir !!


----------



## farmer steve

Haywire said:


> Here you go, Farmer Steve. He was back again this morning. Easy kill if you get desperate.
> 
> View attachment 1037599


He's nice. Mrs. FS was just talking about moving to Montana last evening. She looked at me funny when I mentioned raising dental floss. .


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually, Ive got some good brand new lug tires. I just want to completely ware these out. Before I switch. I Gotta get the most out of what I have before I replace it. Especially in Rural AK! Chains are the only way to go IMOP on ice and packed snow. Especially when I have weight and can really get the power to the ground.
> 
> Yeah, those independent rears on quads are really nice, but my little honda works great for me. I don't 4x4 rally it. Its just a work tool out in the woods. Its way lighter and smaller than the big Yamaha 700 Grizzlies and Poor-"ol"-aris 800 v-twin Sportsmans and as long as I don't break traction. I can tow just as big a load. Just not as fast. The Honda Rancher TRX 420 engine and transmission are practically bullet proof. I mean I work the p**s out of mine! I can easily lift it around if it has to spun around in a tight spot and things like that. If really want to rally fast or go in the gnarly hard to get to spots? I ride my Dirt Bike! Ain't a quad around that can handle the terrain a good off-road dirt bike can. I even have winter tires fir rally'n the frozen gnarly! Ha ha ha ha! View attachment 1037453


Mad max tires?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Oh yeah!
> Can't beat the sound of 1100/2100 huskies imo.....





Squareground3691 said:


> Yes sir !!


If you like the sound of Ferry farts it probably is! 

 I STIHL can't get use to that sound! Reminds my of a Husky 1100/2100


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you like the sound of Ferry farts it probably is!
> 
> I STIHL can't get use to that sound! Reminds my of a Husky 1100/2100


Don’t make me get my ported saws out KK lol


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you like the sound of Ferry farts it probably is!
> 
> I STIHL can't get use to that sound! Reminds my of a Husky 1100/2100


Yeah, when I was a youngster all the real fallers /cutters ran 1100's and 2100's......  

Them Stihls sound like wimp saws in comparison..... Stihls sound like they can't decide if they are going to cut wood, or just puke and die......


----------



## WoodAbuser

Wow the husky guys are getting really uppity.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, when I was a youngster all the real fallers /cutters ran 1100's and 2100's......
> 
> Them Stihls sound like wimp saws in comparison..... Stihls sound like they can't decide if they are going to cut wood, or just puke and die......


Got that right!!


----------



## Sawdust Man

WoodAbuser said:


> Wow the husky guys are getting really uppity.


All in good fun.
I have a pile Stihl saws too, I only keep the huskies around for when I want to cut something......


----------



## muddstopper

Spent 5 days recuperating after my kidney surgery and now I am 20 pages behind. I have read every post in this thread since it started and I will be going back and catching up, but maybe not all 20 pages today.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> He's probably not telling us that he had the wife throwing them when he was shooting at them .
> 
> The honda is a beast. Does that one have the power steering.
> I don't doubt the 100 lbs each, our hardwoods you'd never stack like that, unless you had equipment, had something to prove, or have a death wish .


You got that right. If you tried picking up beech rounds that size you'd be hauling the family jewels home in that trailer.


----------



## SimonHS

farmer steve said:


> He's nice. Mrs. FS was just talking about moving to Montana last evening. She looked at me funny when I mentioned raising dental floss. .



I just had to do it. For any youngsters who don't get the reference:



Other versions are available.


----------



## Brufab

The x27 split the red oak like butter. I did find a red oak suitable for the 43" bar


----------



## farmer steve

Like my sig line USED to say. "RUNNIN Huskies but only at GTG'S"


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> The x27 split the red oak like butter. I did find a red oak suitable for the 43" bar View attachment 1037646


Your garden cart is like mine. I bent the tongue at the front of the bed with too much weight. Pounded it straight and bolted unistrut to each side. Couldn't find similar channel to make a new one.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Your garden cart is like mine. I bent the tongue at the front of the bed with too much weight. Pounded it straight and bolted unistrut to each side. Couldn't find similar channel to make a new one.


I noticed it said 200# max load. It definitely had over 200# in it. I'm working on another one I have that I plan on beefing up.


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> I noticed it said 200# max load. It definitely had over 200# in it. I'm working on another one I have that I plan on beefing up.


I'd been filling higher than this with Red Oak before it bent.


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Don’t make me get my ported saws out KK lol


Do it man .


WoodAbuser said:


> Wow the husky guys are getting really uppity.


You're killing me, it's crazy all the stihlheads around , we gotta say something every now and then. I especially like to say something to anyone who proclaims "their brand" to be the only one.
I like saws, preferably with spring AV.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> "their brand"


Mine is 100% American   



chipper1 said:


> Do it man


Can they handle it?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Unless he's good at field aging deer, remembers seeing him last year, or has trail cam pictures of that buck from last year? Probably not.
> 
> I'm not sure the apostrophe in "he's" is necessary? It may make it plural instead of possessive! Wait! Maybe its an abbreviation!
> 
> @Hermio !!!!!!  Where you at?!


KK, that's appropriate use of an apostrophe. The apostrophe between "he" and "s" is for a contraction, as the long form would be "he is." You're also right that an apostrophe can also be used on a possessive noun. 

Not to nitpick, but in your second paragraph, you should've added an apostrophe in "its," as that's also a contraction. Now if the "its" is a pronoun and it has possessiveness, the use of the apostrophe wouldn't be correct...i.e. _"the dog buried its bone."_

I'm going to stop trying to sound smart, my grades were near the 10th percentile in my HS graduating class and I never finished college...an English teacher can probably poke holes through a lot of the stuff I type.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm going to stop trying to sound smart, my grades were near the 10th percentile in my HS graduating class and I never finished college...an English teacher can probably poke holes through a lot of the stuff I type.


So could my kids, and my boy didn't start reading til he was 9 . You should see them when I'm texting, dad, that's, this, and you need this there, and that shouldn't be there, it's not a question why's there a question mark . It's a text, not a textbook guys lol. It's almost like arguing with spell check on my computer .
I certainly know way more now than I did coming out of high-school about grammar, but I'm not sure it adds much to my quality of life .
Hope all that was proper    .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Got that right!!





Sawdust Man said:


> All in good fun.
> I have a pile Stihl saws too, I only keep the huskies around for when I want to cut something......


Yeah, mean I get it . Thats why you keep your Huskies in the silverware drawer and one by the butter dish hu? Fir cutting something right? When you actually need to "saw" something like a log or even a real tree. You grab a STIHL. I get it! Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> KK, that's appropriate use of an apostrophe. The apostrophe between "he" and "s" is for a contraction, as the long form would be "he is." You're also right that an apostrophe can also be used on a possessive noun.
> 
> Not to nitpick, but in your second paragraph, you should've added an apostrophe in "its," as that's also a contraction. Now if the "its" is a pronoun and it has possessiveness, the use of the apostrophe wouldn't be correct...i.e. _"the dog buried its bone."_
> 
> I'm going to stop trying to sound smart, my grades were near the 10th percentile in my HS graduating class and I never finished college...an English teacher can probably poke holes through a lot of the stuff I type.


It was a rhetorical question Sierra R  
But hey thanks!


----------



## cantoo

I started hauling logs home to process in 2023. 4 loads of logs that I set on scrap logs and 1 load of smaller stuff that I cut to 32" to go into the OWB in a couple of weeks. Ash is pretty dry but I let this small stuff air dry in my firewood crates for a few weeks. I don't split this smaller stuff just chuck it in to "use it up. No pics of it cut up but my wife did fill a bin while she was waiting for me to finish unloading logs. Grandkids were riding dirt bikes and E bikes on the track.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I was thinkin about getting a husky. Then I woke up and realized it was a nightmare.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, mean I get it . Thats why you keep your Huskies in the silverware drawer and one by the butter dish hu? Fir cutting something right? When you actually need to "saw" something like a log or even a real tree. You grab a STIHL. I get it! Good on ya!


Red , White and Blue these colors don’t run!! !!  America made  
View attachment IMG_0763.MOV


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, mean I get it . Thats why you keep your Huskies in the silverware drawer and one by the butter dish hu? Fir cutting something right? When you actually need to "saw" something like a log or even a real tree. You grab a STIHL. I get it! Good on ya!


I keep mine on the kitchen table, couch, wherever I go they go .


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> I keep mine on the kitchen table, couch, wherever I go they go .
> 
> View attachment 1037718
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037717


Right, all the better for sawing butter and other tough stuff that Stihls can't handle......


----------



## chipper1

Sawdust Man said:


> Right, all the better for sawing butter and other tough stuff that Stihls can't handle......


Yeah, and on those lonely nights who wants a stihl to keep by their side while watching a show  .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> I keep mine on the kitchen table, couch, wherever I go they go .
> 
> View attachment 1037718
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037717


Keep the bars and chains on the Stihls for cuttin wood and these are shelf queens. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Keep the bars and chains on the Stihls for cuttin wood and these are shelf queens. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


Huskys, dolmars, jreds for the nice clean hardwoods, stihls for the dirty nasty softwoods . I'll run any of them, but I still prefer the huskys, especially for limbing and falling, but a guys gotta do what he's gotta do so.


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> I keep mine on the kitchen table, couch, wherever I go they go .
> 
> View attachment 1037718
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037717


Better put those back out in the garage before the wife sees em!!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

It wasn't always this way, but I'm a Stihl guy nowadays. Just to prove that I'm not biased, I do own a couple of Huskies. I love the 372, but my relationship with my mk1 550 is best described as "complicated." I don't use the 550 much, but if I did use it more, I would swap it for a m-tronic 261 in a heartbeat. The 550 is a tempermental little saw.


----------



## JimR

old CB said:


> BTW, I am doing well on my new knee. Slow progress, I'll admit, but every day I can do a little more and better than yesterday.
> 
> Was able to walk up and downstairs the day after surgery (2 weeks ago yesterday), although it's still a slow journey.


It takes time to heal up. Just keep bending that knee when they tell you to. Even before the crutches were gone I started taking walks down my street. I started off slow at 200 yards round trip. A few days later I was doing 400 yards. Within a 1 1/2 months I was walking 11/2 miles. I also started using a stationary bike at a mild 1 mile pace. A few weeks later I was up to 5 miles. I tried to give it a one day break after these workouts.


----------



## sean donato

We had the wife's family over for "Thanksgiving" yesterday. Her dad came over early and smoked a turkey. It was fantastic. (I get along with him very well.) Had to listen to the normal stupidity from her mom, step dad and youngest (half)sister. If I had it my way I'd invite the older of her younger sisters and her dad and call it a day. Did little to nothing today. Need a lazy day every now and then. Tword the afternoon, I decided to get the little zenoah back together. Muff mod right away. I did fire it, pig rich on the low end. Realized I didn't have a decent bar for it. Took 2 hours to modify a stihl bar to fit it. New oil hole and tension hole. Fit up well, and I can run chains I have on hand. Hate that it's getting dark so early. I'll get it tuned in tomorrow after I drop my daughter off at school.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> It wasn't always this way, but I'm a Stihl guy nowadays. Just to prove that I'm not biased, I do own a couple of Huskies. I love the 372, but my relationship with my mk1 550 is best described as "complicated." I don't use the 550 much, but if I did use it more, I would swap it for a m-tronic 261 in a heartbeat. The 550 is a tempermental little saw.
> 
> View attachment 1037725


Yeah I know how it is, I'm kind of a recovering husky guy myself..... I've been getting more Stihls and less huskies lately too.


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> It wasn't always this way, but I'm a Stihl guy nowadays. Just to prove that I'm not biased, I do own a couple of Huskies. I love the 372, but my relationship with my mk1 550 is best described as "complicated." I don't use the 550 much, but if I did use it more, I would swap it for a m-tronic 261 in a heartbeat. The 550 is a tempermental little saw.
> 
> View attachment 1037725


The 2020 550XP mkii is much better than the early model.


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> You got that right. If you tried picking up beech rounds that size you'd be hauling the family jewels home in that trailer.


Beech is heavy. I've been removing all of ours.


----------



## bob kern

old CB said:


> BTW, I am doing well on my new knee. Slow progress, I'll admit, but every day I can do a little more and better than yesterday.
> 
> Was able to walk up and downstairs the day after surgery (2 weeks ago yesterday), although it's still a slow journey.


Good to hear!! Prayers for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah I know how it is, I'm kind of a recovering husky guy myself..... I've been getting more Stihls and less huskies lately too.


You feel like such a traitor at first, then you realize it's still half orange and isn't so bad...husqy guy that owns a few stihls...


----------



## bob kern

Sierra_rider said:


> KK, that's appropriate use of an apostrophe. The apostrophe between "he" and "s" is for a contraction, as the long form would be "he is." You're also right that an apostrophe can also be used on a possessive noun.
> 
> Not to nitpick, but in your second paragraph, you should've added an apostrophe in "its," as that's also a contraction. Now if the "its" is a pronoun and it has possessiveness, the use of the apostrophe wouldn't be correct...i.e. _"the dog buried its bone."_
> 
> I'm going to stop trying to sound smart, my grades were near the 10th percentile in my HS graduating class and I never finished college...an English teacher can probably poke holes through a lot of the stuff I type.


A sign in an English class reads..... 
"Let's eat grandpa
Let's eat , grandpa 
Commas are important!!!!"
Seemed to fit in here somewhere! Lol


----------



## bob kern

WoodAbuser said:


> Keep the bars and chains on the Stihls for cuttin wood and these are shelf queens. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


Ok BRUFAB..... I think we need to get our striped shirts and whistles again!!!! The husky / Stihl guys are at it again. Lolol
Most fun I've had all day!


----------



## Sawdust Man

When I was a kid I actually disliked Stihl people..... guess I had a pretty bad case.....
I still prefer the older huskies over the same age Stihls, but I'm liking the new Stihls better than the current Huskies.
Bottom line is, I just like powersaws!


----------



## Sierra_rider

JimR said:


> The 2020 550XP mkii is much better than the early model.


I've heard that the mk2 is a quality saw. Probably the deal breaker for me is that it's nearly a pound more than the 261. I picked some m-tronic 261s early this year for my work and I've been impressed with them so far. I've only run them a few times, but decent power...they replaced 260s, which I wasn't a huge fan of. It's funny for me to say this, as I have a bunch of old Stihls and only one 3-series Husky, but I prefer the 3 series Huskies over the XX0/0XX Stihls...IMO the 3 series were at the top of the heap in there day. However, I've really like the Stihls of the last 5 years.

I'm scheduled to do some port/machine work on a 261 in a couple of weeks, so I'm interested to see what I can get out of it...might convince me to pick up one for myself. 

I've ported my mk1 and it's a strong little saw, pulls 20" of 3/8 full comp chisel with ease...however, it's hot starting has been kinda problematic in the past. I've also had issues where the fueling has felt off, like the autotune was failing to learn. It's mostly a good saw nowadays...biggest improvement was when I gutted the muffler and put a big ol' outlet in it. I've noticed that these mk1 550s don't like heat.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> When I was a kid I actually disliked Stihl people..... guess I had a pretty bad case.....
> I still prefer the older huskies over the same age Stihls, but I'm liking the new Stihls better than the current Huskies.
> Bottom line is, I just like powersaws!


Ha! I missed your post when I was creating my blithering wall of text. I totally agree with this. IMO, the newer Stihls are kinda like what 2 and 3 series Huskies were back in the day. Lightweight and power. I've got a few 0 series Stihls, and the AV, air filtration, etc is so old school compared to their contemporary Huskies.


----------



## Sierra_rider

bob kern said:


> Ok BRUFAB..... I think we need to get our striped shirts and whistles again!!!! The husky / Stihl guys are at it again. Lolol
> Most fun I've had all day!


You guys Echo guys? Nothing wrong with them...I've got a 2511t myself. Used to have a CS8000, but I gifted that to my old man after turning it up a bit. A 501 or 4910 might even be in my future if I decide to get a new 50cc.


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> When I was a kid I actually disliked Stihl people..... guess I had a pretty bad case.....
> I still prefer the older huskies over the same age Stihls, but I'm liking the new Stihls better than the current Huskies.
> Bottom line is, I just like powersaws!


It comes and goes between the two. Stihl seems to be coming on top lately. Not too many years ago, I wouldn't have taken a new stihl if it was given to me... the ms400 has made me believe again.


----------



## old CB

JimR said:


> It takes time to heal up. Just keep bending that knee when they tell you to. Even before the crutches were gone I started taking walks down my street. I started off slow at 200 yards round trip. A few days later I was doing 400 yards. Within a 1 1/2 months I was walking 11/2 miles. I also started using a stationary bike at a mild 1 mile pace. A few weeks later I was up to 5 miles. I tried to give it a one day break after these workouts.


Oh, I've been doing the stretches, leg lifts, bends--all the necessary stuff to get back up to speed. This afternoon I walked several times across the room without the walker or any other aid--felt pretty good.

And, yes, I've found that an occasional day off works for me too. Slow & steady wins the race.


----------



## Sierra_rider

At the end of the day, I can't say that I'm loyal to only one brand...each manufacturer makes some saws that are at the top of their respective classes. I ended up with a 2511t, as IMO it's the best <35cc top handle saw. In turn, my 35cc top handle is a 201, as those saws are hard to beat IMO. 

Some of my other Stihls don't even have competitors, namely my 400 and 500i. If I had to replace my 066, the 592xpw would be a strong contender. The biggest thing that could steer me towards a 661 would only because I have bars that fit it and a plethora of 114dl chain loops.


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> It comes and goes between the two. Stihl seems to be coming on top lately. Not too many years ago, I wouldn't have taken a new stihl if it was given to me... the ms400 has made me believe again.


That's pretty much where I'm at. The 400 and more recently the 261 have made a bit of a Stihl guy outta me....now I just wish I had an excuse to buy a 462.......


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> It comes and goes between the two. Stihl seems to be coming on top lately. Not too many years ago, I wouldn't have taken a new stihl if it was given to me... the ms400 has made me believe again.


The 400 is a badazz saw. Everyone who doesn't own a 400 is probably sick of hearing us talk about them, but they really are that good.  Seriously though, it's by far, the most versatile saw in my line up.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> That's pretty much where I'm at. The 400 and more recently the 261 have made a bit of a Stihl guy outta me....now I just wish I had an excuse to buy a 462.......


I really like the 462R that's assigned to me at work, but IMO it's close enough to the 400 that you might be disappointed. The 500i is a big enough step that I have a reason to choose it over the 400 in certain circumstances. My only knock against the 462, is that they prioritized chain speed over torque. It's still an amazing saw, but I did a little work to the 462R I use at work, to change that characteristic a bit.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 is a badazz saw. Everyone who doesn't own a 400 is probably sick of hearing us talk about them, but they really are that good.  Seriously though, it's by far, the most versatile saw in my line up.


In my opinion the ms400 could just about obsolete all saws between 50cc and 72cc


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> I really like the 462R that's assigned to me at work, but IMO it's close enough to the 400 that you might be disappointed. The 500i is a big enough step that I have a reason to choose it over the 400 in certain circumstances. My only knock against the 462, is that they prioritized chain speed over torque. It's still an amazing saw, but I did a little work to the 462R I use at work, to


I'm not ready to jump on the 500i bus quite yet.....I know I don't like the way they feel when I pick one up at the dealer.....but maybe I'm just jealous.......


----------



## Logger nate

WoodAbuser said:


> Keep the bars and chains on the Stihls for cuttin wood and these are shelf queens. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


Yep, lol


----------



## MustangMike

Damn FS, you are lucky! There is not a Rural King within 200 miles of me, but they have a two man tower stand I want on sale for over $200 less than any place around here! I'll have to call them but looks like they don't ship them!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My first bigger saw fir cut'n timber was a ported Husky 288. I bought it used from one of the cutters that helped brake me in felling timber. It had some sack! It was my first bigger saw. I had only ran 044's on the log landing up until I bought my 288. It would crush any 044 around as far as stump power! But it felt a little awkward and didn't have that deep and low throaty pop pop pop power and sound that the 066 guys saws had. Besides the awkward balance, the 288 was more of a raspy rattling sound (like that of a baby rattle) and vibration was a bit worse then the 044. Not bad, but noticeably worse than STIHL. (Not much has changed since then as far as all that goes!  There were 16 of us on the cut'n crew back then including the Bull Buck. Two guys ran Huskies. The other 14 ran STIHL. Most ran the 066. a few ran an 064 two guys ran 044 and the 046 when it came out. My Bull Buck said to me one day. "You like the power of that 288? Here, you ought'a try my modified 66." I ran it for five minutes. I haven't bought a Husky sense! I actually STIHL have my Ported 288. It has a special place in my shop and memories. STIHL and Husky are both top line power saw builders! I just prefer STIHL Because they are well, lets see here. More powerful, sound better, look better, look sexier, run better, run longer, more reliable, easier to start, easier to work on, never have to work on'em. they start themselves for you, How much time you guys got? Turn more heads, get guys more girls, burn less fuel, more powerful,  did I already say that?.. More powerful, lighter weight, better throttle response, get guys more girls........


----------



## MustangMike

My trail cams have both recorded these guys for the 1st time over the last 2 days.

Guess they are getting active before the big sleep! We also saw tracks from 2 different ones on opening day.

I may have to try to get back up there while the season is still open.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 is a badazz saw. Everyone who doesn't own a 400 is probably sick of hearing us talk about them, but they really are that good.  Seriously though, it's by far, the most versatile saw in my line up.





Sawdust Man said:


> In my opinion the ms400 could just about obsolete all saws between 50cc and 72cc


When I ran a 400 fir the first time the other day. I was quite surprised and impressed I must say. Very impressive power to weight ratio. About halfway through the first buck. I actually had to pull the saw out of the cut and take another look at the starter cover to make sure I read it right the first time and that it was a 400! 
It had a 25" bar on it. I bet It would just rip with a 20" and pull a 28" just fine and dandy! 32"  A bit much IMOP. For as compact and light the power head is. It was a very impressive power plant with a 25" bar!


----------



## Cowboy254

CDElliott said:


> My mom and dad used to say, "Growing old ain't for sissies"!



@wudpirat used to say that too. I assume he's no longer with us, may he scrounge in peace.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Todays scrounge.
Today I finished up the snag I tipped high and dry on the stump a few days ago with the exception of the top. Witch I left fir a neighbor. 

This is the fifth load I've hauled off that snag.



This is four and five. load four is on the ground by the splitting round. Load five STIHL on the wagon before off loading after I got it home. 



After offloading load five. I went back and tipped another snag across a stump high and dry. Fire scorched dry, chard, and the top 1/3 section sheared off by wind. This snag STIHL broke across the stump upon impact, but it STIHL kept it up off the ground good enough fir me to buck a load out of the center section that was blocking my trail. Though chard black on more than 65% of the surface. This stick is beautifully sound, dry, and ready to burn! 






You can see the saw waste and the stump from the snag I finished up this afternoon in the back ground about 20' behind the War Wagon. 


Got the first load in this fire chard snag loaded and hauled out of the woods right before dark. Daylight hours in AK are not long this close to the winter solstice! Also, as you can see in the pictures. The wind has been out of the south and east the last few days and the temperature is warmer this week compared to seven days ago. All the snow is melting and turning to slush. It will probably freeze again in a few days and turn it all into ice. Welcome to Kodiak Island winters! 



Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I can’t wait till deer season is over and we can get back to talking about cutting wood 


I’m starting to get jealous.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I can’t wait till deer season is over and we can get back to talking about cutting wood
> 
> 
> I’m starting to get jealous.


You got Bison in Delta! 
I'm jealous!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, mean I get it . Thats why you keep your Huskies in the silverware drawer and one by the butter dish hu? Fir cutting something right? When you actually need to "saw" something like a log or even a real tree. You grab a STIHL. I get it! Good on ya!


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> My trail cams have both recorded these guys for the 1st time over the last 2 days.
> 
> Guess they are getting active before the big sleep! We also saw tracks from 2 different ones on opening day.
> 
> I may have to try to get back up there while the season is still open.


I have a permit for one of them here. Just waiting for one to pop up like they normally do.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Todays scrounge.
> Today I finished up the snag I tipped high and dry on the stump a few days ago with the exception of the top. Witch I left fir a neighbor.
> 
> This is the fifth load I've hauled off that snag.
> View attachment 1037791
> 
> 
> This is four and five. load four is on the ground by the splitting round. Load five STIHL on the wagon before off loading after I got it home.
> View attachment 1037792
> 
> 
> After offloading load five. I went back and tipped another snag across a stump high and dry. Fire scorched dry, chard, and the top 1/3 section sheared off by wind. This snag STIHL broke across the stump upon impact, but it STIHL kept it up off the ground good enough fir me to buck a load out of the center section that was blocking my trail. Though chard black on more than 65% of the surface. This stick is beautifully sound, dry, and ready to burn!
> View attachment 1037793
> View attachment 1037797
> 
> View attachment 1037794
> 
> 
> You can see the saw waste and the stump from the snag I finished up this afternoon in the back ground about 20' behind the War Wagon. View attachment 1037795
> 
> 
> Got the first load in this fire chard snag loaded and hauled out of the woods right before dark. Daylight hours in AK are not long this close to the winter solstice! Also, as you can see in the pictures. The wind has been out of the south and east the last few days and the temperature is warmer this week compared to seven days ago. All the snow is melting and turning to slush. It will probably freeze again in a few days and turn it all into ice. Welcome to Kodiak Island winters!
> View attachment 1037796
> 
> 
> Cut Safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Do you cut wood every day kk?


----------



## Brufab

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys Echo guys? Nothing wrong with them...I've got a 2511t myself. Used to have a CS8000, but I gifted that to my old man after turning it up a bit. A 501 or 4910 might even be in my future if I decide to get a new 50cc.


Heck ya bro! I like my echos, always start easy cold or hot. Good enough power for what we do and very fuel friendly. But I never ran a Stihl or husky for comparison.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I'm glad the other stuff got added to this tread. Now even if you don't have a Stihl you folks with the other stuff have a home.  
Good morning to all my friends here. Good to have fun with no hurt feelings. All the brands have both good and bad saws. The competition between them benefits us all.


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> I have a permit for one of them here. Just waiting for one to pop up like they normally do.


We don't need permits here in NY, but you are not allowed to bait, which makes it very difficult to get one unless it is just by chance while you are deer hunting.

It was over 20 years (maybe 30) before I saw a bear while I was hunting, but my daughter who has been hunting for 3 years now saw bear on opening morning her first two years. I'm sure I could have taken 2 over the years, but they were not huge, and I have never shot at one.

If I do decide to take one, it will only be because they prey so heavily on the deer.


----------



## bob kern

Sierra_rider said:


> You guys Echo guys? Nothing wrong with them...I've got a 2511t myself. Used to have a CS8000, but I gifted that to my old man after turning it up a bit. A 501 or 4910 might even be in my future if I decide to get a new 50cc.


Have ran some older echo ( kioritz)
Liked them a lot.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> I'm glad the other stuff got added to this tread. Now even if you don't have a Stihl you folks with the other stuff have a home.
> Good morning to all my friends here. Good to have fun with no hurt feelings. All the brands have both good and bad saws. The competition between them benefits us all.


Who says there is no hard feelings?!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Who says there is no hard feelings?!


It was a joke @WoodAbuser ! A joke!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Do you cut wood every day kk?


Sometimes I'll cut firewood every day fir two weeks straight. Then I may go a month or two without cutting any at all. It just all depends on the time of year and circumstances. I try to make it out in the woods fir a load at least once a week though when I'm home and not working at sea or in a camp. 
Well, I'm going back to bed fir a few more hours gentleman. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## WoodAbuser

KK may be on the war path now. He does have a War Wagon after all.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Who says there is no hard feelings?!





Kodiak Kid said:


> It was a joke @WoodAbuser ! A joke!


Yeah, I'm really mad at them dirty Stihl guys....


----------



## Valpen

MustangMike said:


> We don't need permits here in NY, but you are not allowed to bait, which makes it very difficult to get one unless it is just by chance while you are deer hunting.
> 
> If I do decide to take one, it will only be because they prey so heavily on the deer.


In the Adirondack's in upstate NY where I am from, the black bear tended to be more "grub and berry feeders" than "deer predators". Perhaps an early fawn or two would be taken in the spring as they tend to hide instead of run.
Is your neck-of-the-woods substantiallly different than the Adirondacks?
Or has there been a noticable change in black bear feeding or deer population so that the deer are becoming a type of "prey"?


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> That's pretty much where I'm at. The 400 and more recently the 261 have made a bit of a Stihl guy outta me....now I just wish I had an excuse to buy a 462.......


The 400 is too close to the 462 imo.


Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 is a badazz saw. Everyone who doesn't own a 400 is probably sick of hearing us talk about them, but they really are that good.  Seriously though, it's by far, the most versatile saw in my line up.


I'm sure they are, it's just the truth. Husqy had the 60cc market till the 400 came out. 


WoodAbuser said:


> KK may be on the war path now. He does have a logging Wagon after all.


Fixed it.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Here's a current picture to show my brand loyalty.......
The ms660 clone is on the floor, and the 2 ms361's (1 real one, and 1 clone) are at the mill.


----------



## Logger nate

sean donato said:


> I'm sure they are, it's just the truth. Husqy had the 60cc market till the 400 came out.




Sthil 400 is 66.8 cc, husky 562 is 59.8 cc
The 400 does sound like a great saw though.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Here's a current picture to show my brand loyalty.......
> The ms660 clone is on the floor, and the 2 ms361's (1 real one, and 1 clone) are at the mill.
> View attachment 1037859


So what you're saying is you have two STIHLs at your mill because that is where the work needs done. While your Huskies hang on display in your shop collecting dust! Perfect! That's exactly how I'd do it!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> So what you're saying is you have two STIHLs at your mill because that is where the work needs done. While your Huskies hang on display in your shop collecting dust! Perfect! That's exactly how I'd do it!


Yeah, that's about it....lol.
Stinkin Stihl toting loggers......


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Sthil 400 is 66.8 cc, husky 562 is 59.8 cc
> The 400 does sound like a great saw though.



Im pretty sure the husky cheated!  It had some sort of light saber attachment! I "saw" it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Here's a current picture to show my brand loyalty.......
> The ms660 clone is on the floor, and the 2 ms361's (1 real one, and 1 clone) are at the mill.
> View attachment 1037859


Seriously, how do you like those clone saws? Are they powerful, tuff, and reliable? Ive never ran one or even seen one myself.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seriously, how do you like those clone saws? Are they powerful, tuff, and reliable? Ive never ran one or even seen one myself.


Well, they're kinda fun to put together.....
They've all started right up, and they make sawdust.....or chips, or whatever you wanna call it.
Definitely not as refined as real saws, but they mostly work.....for how long I don't know....
I recently bought a neo tech 543xp clone.....it seized up on the second tank of fuel......the only saw I've ever seized in 30 plus years of running powersaws...

I think the clones are a viable option for people that need a bigger saw on occasion, but want to spend the dough for a OEM saw.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seriously, how do you like those clone saws? Are they powerful, tuff, and reliable? Ive never ran one or even seen one myself.


I'm cleaning up the cylinders right now on a couple of clone 440s that a couple people I know are building. The chrome is very nice, other things not so much. The ports are terrible, so much so that hanging a ring would be a possibility as they are delivered. Lots of flash in the ports, sharp edges w/o a uniform chamfer on the edge, really rough squish band, etc. I'm not doing a full-on porting job to them, just chucking the cylinders up on the lathe and just cleaning up the ports a bit.

Speaking of the chrome, it's higher quality IMO than the regular Hyway cylinders. The Hyways have much nicer ports, but the plating flakes very easily if you run a grinder in the ports.

Some of the stuff is actually pretty decent. Both of my 044's have farmertec wrap handles...it was $35 compared to whatever Stihl wants for an 044 wrap handle. The large "west coast" style clutch covers on them are farmertec pieces too, as are the tanks and plastic. The cylinders are workable, but I'd be hesitant to run one as delivered.


----------



## landfakers

Got the rest of it all split up on the hill. Hopefully this will be ready by next year


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm cleaning up the cylinders right now on a couple of clone 440s that a couple people I know are building. The chrome is very nice, other things not so much. The ports are terrible, so much so that hanging a ring would be a possibility as they are delivered. Lots of flash in the ports, sharp edges w/o a uniform chamfer on the edge, really rough squish band, etc. I'm not doing a full-on porting job to them, just chucking the cylinders up on the lathe and just cleaning up the ports a bit.
> 
> Speaking of the chrome, it's higher quality IMO than the regular Hyway cylinders. The Hyways have much nicer ports, but the plating flakes very easily if you run a grinder in the ports.
> 
> Some of the stuff is actually pretty decent. Both of my 044's have farmertec wrap handles...it was $35 compared to whatever Stihl wants for an 044 wrap handle. The large "west coast" style clutch covers on them are farmertec pieces too, as are the tanks and plastic. The cylinders are workable, but I'd be hesitant to run one as delivered.


Good solid and knowledgeable info once again Sierra, andI thank you...That SierraR guy must be a STIHL man......


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Well, they're kinda fun to put together.....
> They've all started right up, and they make sawdust.....or chips, or whatever you wanna call it.
> Definitely not as refined as real saws, but they mostly work.....for how long I don't know....
> I recently bought a neo tech 543xp clone.....it seized up on the second tank of fuel......the only saw I've ever seized in 30 plus years of running powersaws...
> 
> I think the clones are a viable option for people that need a bigger saw on occasion, but want to spend the dough for a OEM saw.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Well, they're kinda fun to put together.....
> They've all started right up, and they make sawdust.....or chips, or whatever you wanna call it.
> Definitely not as refined as real saws, but they mostly work.....for how long I don't know....
> I recently bought a neo tech 543xp clone.....it seized up on the second tank of fuel......the only saw I've ever seized in 30 plus years of running powersaws...
> 
> I think the clones are a viable option for people that need a bigger saw on occasion, but want to spend the dough for a OEM saw.





Sierra_rider said:


> I'm cleaning up the cylinders right now on a couple of clone 440s that a couple people I know are building. The chrome is very nice, other things not so much. The ports are terrible, so much so that hanging a ring would be a possibility as they are delivered. Lots of flash in the ports, sharp edges w/o a uniform chamfer on the edge, really rough squish band, etc. I'm not doing a full-on porting job to them, just chucking the cylinders up on the lathe and just cleaning up the ports a bit.
> 
> Speaking of the chrome, it's higher quality IMO than the regular Hyway cylinders. The Hyways have much nicer ports, but the plating flakes very easily if you run a grinder in the ports.
> 
> Some of the stuff is actually pretty decent. Both of my 044's have farmertec wrap handles...it was $35 compared to whatever Stihl wants for an 044 wrap handle. The large "west coast" style clutch covers on them are farmertec pieces too, as are the tanks and plastic. The cylinders are workable, but I'd be hesitant to run one as delivered.


Thanks for your input gentleman. I was more curious about the clone saws than anything. I really don't see myself every buying or owning one. A friend of mine had one with green cammo plastics. He lost it in his strip the first day he had it! Said he couldn't see it to find it!  
JK!


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> Damn FS, you are lucky! There is not a Rural King within 200 miles of me, but they have a two man tower stand I want on sale for over $200 less than any place around here! I'll have to call them but looks like they don't ship them!!!


Which one Mike? I've been looking for one.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> We don't need permits here in NY, but you are not allowed to bait, which makes it very difficult to get one unless it is just by chance while you are deer hunting.
> 
> It was over 20 years (maybe 30) before I saw a bear while I was hunting, but my daughter who has been hunting for 3 years now saw bear on opening morning her first two years. I'm sure I could have taken 2 over the years, but they were not huge, and I have never shot at one.
> 
> If I do decide to take one, it will only be because they prey so heavily on the deer.


Take a "fawn in distress bleet" call into the stand with you. If you use it make sure you have a good 360° view of what can come in. Fawn bleets bring in deer and bear!  Works good! Don't wait until complete dark to leave your stand though. Just in case a bear is coming your way while you're hiking out from your stand after calling fir an hour or two.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> The 400 is too close to the 462 imo.
> 
> Fixed it.


The 400 was the biggest saw my dealer had when I needed a saw when my 462 got lifted. I got the 462 back but rarely run it. May look for a 25" light bar for it.The 400 covers most of the cuttin here for now. Don't remember when I ran the 036 or 361 last.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

speaking of chunks and sawing, etc, Lady Luck was on our side other evening... and when the dust had settled we had scrounged up another nice Holiday Treat! homemade tres leches... and included free delivery; at 10 pm!!! deal included couple comp cocoBombs, too! 



dripping wet with sweet tres leches!!~


----------



## MustangMike

FS, the Muddy Quad 12 Foot Tower Stand (2 person). Cabelas had it for $469.99, MidwayUSA wanted even more, but Rural King has it for $257.99.

I called Cabelas ... they "price matched" it for me and gave me an additional 5% for using my card! (I bought 2).


----------



## MustangMike

Valpen said:


> In the Adirondack's in upstate NY where I am from, the black bear tended to be more "grub and berry feeders" than "deer hunters". Perhaps an early fawn or two would be taken in the spring as they tend to hide instead of run.
> Is your neck-of-the-woods substantiallly different than the Adirondacks?
> Or has there been a noticable change in black bear feeding or deer population so that the deer are becoming a type of "prey"?


They often eat lots of Cherrys and berries, but if you look at the study done by (I think) Univ of Penn they were shocked how many more deer were taken by bear than by coyote. The bears are especially skilled at getting the young ones, but I've seen evidence of full-size deer killed by bear, coyote and bobcat (the cat dropped on the deer's back in deep snow).

Bears are opportunists, they eat anything they can catch, including any deer that is caught off guard (bedded and looking the wrong way).


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thanks for your input gentleman. I was more curious about the clone saws than anything. I really don't see myself every buying or owning one. A friend of mine had one with green cammo plastics. He lost it in his strip the first day he had it! Said he couldn't see it to find it!


For me, it was more about the cheap reproduction plastics than anything. My 066 and 1 of my 044s had the dreaded leaky fuel caps that the screw-cap Stihls get. The 066 was leaking really bad, like 'out of service' bad. New caps/o-rings don't fix the leak and I think an OEM stihl tank is $180. The farmertec tanks cost less than $40, fit perfectly, and don't leak fuel.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Well, they're kinda fun to put together.....
> They've all started right up, and they make sawdust.....or chips, or whatever you wanna call it.
> Definitely not as refined as real saws, but they mostly work.....for how long I don't know....
> I recently bought a neo tech 543xp clone.....it seized up on the second tank of fuel......the only saw I've ever seized in 30 plus years of running powersaws...
> 
> I think the clones are a viable option for people that need a bigger saw on occasion, but want to spend the dough for a OEM saw.


I didn't even know they made a 543xp clone until I saw your post. I've had it in my mind to get a 40ish cc mag-cased saw to carry on the front of my dirtbike. I usually carry my 2511t, but it would be nice to have something bigger than my 201, but smaller than my 550 for dealing with some of the deadfall. 

I also don't want to spend $600+ on a saw that is going to get thrashed around on the front of my bike...my bike saws lead really hard lives...I dropped my old 192t out of a big 'ol cedar tree before and it received less damage than it did on the front of my 300.  

Despite your bad luck with it, I went ahead and ordered that 543 clone. I'm going to completely disassemble it before I even run it, hopefully correct any potential issues with it and hop it up. For less than $200, it's worth the gamble for me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Logger nate said:


> Sthil 400 is 66.8 cc, husky 562 is 59.8 cc
> The 400 does sound like a great saw though.



I'll take the 562, thankyouverymuch!

SR


----------



## MustangMike

The 400 is also lighter than the 562, especially the new version with the additional case bolt so it won't leak.


----------



## MustangMike

Here is the study I was thinking of:



https://www.psu.edu/news/agricultural-sciences/story/penn-state-study-shows-bears-are-major-predators-fawns/#:~:text=An%20ongoing%20cooperative%20study%20of%20fawn%20mortality%20between,are%20a%20major%20predator%20of%20young%20white-tailed%20deer.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> FS, the Muddy Quad 12 Foot Tower Stand (2 person). Cabelas had it for $469.99, MidwayUSA wanted even more, but Rural King has it for $257.99.
> 
> I called Cabelas ... they "price matched" it for me and gave me an additional 5% for using my card! (I bought 2).


Good deal Mike. Just checked my RK and their website says out of stock. May see if I can get a raincheck.


----------



## MustangMike

Also, bear sightings have increased substantially both down here, and at my upstate property.

There is no shortage of them.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Also, bear sightings have increased substantially both down here, and at my upstate property.
> 
> There is no shortage of them.


I believe I see more of them , than squirrels  now there rousting my garbage cans weekly.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Seriously, how do you like those clone saws? Are they powerful, tuff, and reliable? Ive never ran one or even seen one myself.


I’ve got several, in the husky version. They have been mostly trouble free. The problems I have had have been small, like recoil springs.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> You got Bison in Delta!
> I'm jealous!


Yeah, but we ain’t allowed to shoot them!

I did hit one with the plow truck once though


----------



## svk

Vt4ster said:


> View attachment 1037458
> 
> View attachment 1037459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037471


Nice work!


----------



## SimonHS

Sierra_rider said:


> Despite your bad luck with it, I went ahead and ordered that 543 clone. I'm going to completely disassemble it before I even run it, hopefully correct any potential issues with it and hop it up. For less than $200, it's worth the gamble for me.



Please share your views with us when it arrives. They have appeared over here recently:


----------



## svk

Sawdust Man said:


> That's sad....
> I love Idaho..... the people that move there.... not so much.


“Don’t move here”


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> Spent 5 days recuperating after my kidney surgery and now I am 20 pages behind. I have read every post in this thread since it started and I will be going back and catching up, but maybe not all 20 pages today.


Glad to hear you’re on the mend


----------



## Sierra_rider

SimonHS said:


> Please share your views with us when it arrives. They have appeared over here recently:
> 
> View attachment 1037982



Will do. I've been going down a bit of a rabbit hole on them. It's technically not a clone of a 543xp, but of a Zenoah design, the Husky in turn is just a rebranded Zenoah. The Husky version sounds like they're pretty lightweight, the only complaint is that they don't rev as high as the saw they replaced(242xp.)


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> @wudpirate used to say that too. I assume he's no longer with us, may he scrounge in peace.


I think of him often in this thread. He never came back after that surgery and I believe we sent him both an email and a PM. 

Wishing him well wherever he’s at in his journey.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> “Don’t move here”


We moved to Idaho from Alaska back in about 2014. Absolutely loved it. We left in 2019 because it was getting way to crowded and too many foreigners (Californians)


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sierra_rider said:


> Will do. I've been going down a bit of a rabbit hole on them. It's technically not a clone of a 543xp, but of a Zenoah design, the Husky in turn is just a rebranded Zenoah. The Husky version sounds like they're pretty lightweight, the only complaint is that they don't rev as high as the saw they replaced(242xp.)


Would this be the same/similar to the Joncutter G4500? Because if so, I have three of those spread around and all have been fantastic. My dad has probably cut 50 cords
Of wood with bud and it’s his favorite/most used saw, even more then the 346xp I swapped him.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> They often eat lots of Cherrys and berries, but if you look at the study done by (I think) Univ of Penn they were shocked how many more deer were taken by bear than by coyote. The bears are especially skilled at getting the young ones, but I've seen evidence of full-size deer killed by bear, coyote and bobcat (the cat dropped on the deer's back in deep snow).
> 
> Bears are opportunists, they eat anything they can catch, including any deer that is caught off guard (bedded and looking the wrong way).


Hear, hear


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Haywire said:


> The Germans make darn good wood haulers...but should leave the saw building up to the Swedes.
> 
> View attachment 1037745


lol, my first 'wood truck' was a '77 Toyota Corolla hatchback...saw rack in the back, tools, etc. The guys with 2wd trucks would get stuck in winter in the Almond orchards while my little 'truck' would just buz up and down the rows with M&S tires 
It never hauled wood, however


----------



## Sierra_rider

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Would this be the same/similar to the Joncutter G4500? Because if so, I have three of those spread around and all have been fantastic. My dad has probably cut 50 cords
> Of wood with bud and it’s his favorite/most used saw, even more then the 346xp I swapped him.


I think the G4500 is based on an older design, I think they are a clamshell design? The Neotec clone/543xp are the Zenoah gz4300 design. It's a mag-case, strato saw w/adjustable carb. Weighs less than 10lbs, almost as light as my 201t. The mag case is a big deal for me, as it makes it infinitely more easy for me to hop it up.

The Zenoah:


----------



## svk

Stihl vs Husky 

IMHO over the past 50 years, I would’ve chosen a Husky over a Stihl in most cc classes in most model years. Really the only vintage Stihls that raise my blood pressure are the 026/36/38/44/64. 

With that being said, seems like Husky has sat on their haunches now for a few years now and Stihl has blown them out of the water, technology and performance wise. 

I respected Stihl for not giving a dealership to every Tom, Rick, and Harry. (At least before the John Deere partnership). On the flip side I didn’t care for the price fixing and replacement parts cartel. 

It will be interesting to see if/when Husky responds. Will they put out an even better product or will they respond with some “yeah but” kool aid response.


----------



## svk

Winners respond when the times get tough.


----------



## husqvarna257

Decided to get off my duff and put chains on the tractor, front and rear. weather was right for it. Rear chains are H chains, heavy and they ride with plenty of bump but they do the job.
Took out the thermostatic valve for the OWB that was in the basement. It was there because Central Boiler likes them to only allow 160* water to circulate. I never have water that cold and it was just one more thing to break. My luck it would be in January 10* middled of the night. Used shark bite fittings to mend up the Pex tubbing. I was able to lower my energy saving circulator to it's lowest setting. Electrical rate jump was high


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sierra_rider said:


> I think the G4500 is based on an older design, I think they are a clamshell design? The Neotec clone/543xp are the Zenoah gz4300 design. It's a mag-case, strato saw w/adjustable carb. Weighs less than 10lbs, almost as light as my 201t. The mag case is a big deal for me, as it makes it infinitely more easy for me to hop it up.
> 
> The Zenoah:


You would be correct. I looked into it a little more. 

I actually don’t think the G4500 is a clamshell but I haven’t taken one apart.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

When I was a kid, i always watched my dad adjusting the carbs on the couple stihls he had just about every time he ran them, which wasn’t often. I took this as the Stihl carbs being junk and not holding adjustment, as I never had to adjust the carb on my 266. 

Now as a adult, and saw snob, I pretty much retune a saw every time I run it and can see why he had to adjust the carbs “more” on the stihls he didn’t run very much. Dad was a husky guy btw. 

I still prefer husky to Stihl, with the 3 series being the best era in my opinion. Actually the only Stihl I have right now is a flaming pile of junk MS361.


----------



## Brufab

I had a Stihl maybe a 015 or 017 in the early 1990's not sure but it wasn't long after that it went into the garage sale and bought echo and never looked back. I can't afford a Stihl or husky unless it's in the homeowner class of saws. Still running a 30+ yr old echo SRM 2100 strimmer that we put brush blade on and beat the heck out of, other than replacing fuel lines the thing still runs great. I would like to run a bigger husky or Stihl just to see if I'm missing out on anything but I couldn't spend 1000$+ for a saw unless it's a cp/sp 125. But echos are still orange like the other saws so good nuff for me


----------



## Brufab

For the thread! This is going on the wall for posterity now since I tried the x27 a member let me test drive


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> I had a Stihl maybe a 015 or 017 in the early 1990's not sure but it wasn't long after that it went into the garage sale and bought echo and never looked back. I can't afford a Stihl or husky unless it's in the homeowner class of saws. Still running a 30+ yr old echo SRM 2100 strimmer that we put brush blade on and beat the heck out of, other than replacing fuel lines the thing still runs great. I would like to run a bigger husky or Stihl just to see if I'm missing out on anything but I couldn't spend 1000$+ for a saw unless it's a cp/sp 125. But echos are still orange like the other saws so good nuff for me


The hype is real . Lol


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> The hype is real . Lol


Wow that's a sweet saw! Sure beats the heck out of my 90cc Remingtons


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Wow that's a sweet saw! Sure beats the heck out of my 90cc Remingtons


Smooth as silk


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Smooth as silk


So it runs on Kessler


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> You got Bison in Delta!
> I'm jealous!


These guys are just down the rd from my parents place, drove down that way with my wife this weekend. 
Certainly other stuff lol.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Will do. I've been going down a bit of a rabbit hole on them. It's technically not a clone of a 543xp, but of a Zenoah design, the Husky in turn is just a rebranded Zenoah. The Husky version sounds like they're pretty lightweight, the only complaint is that they don't rev as high as the saw they replaced(242xp.)


Yup, I'm interested in your experience with it as well....
I actually got mine for $175 delivered, so it didn't hurt too much when it puked out on the second tank.....it didn't run right to begin with, and it wouldn't take a tune.
I can't even get it apart.... the threads stripped on the muffler bolt, but the stupid nut still won't come off so I don't even know what died.....just that it's locked up nice and tight.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> These guys are just down the rd from my parents place, drove down that way with my wife this weekend.
> Certainly other stuff lol.
> View attachment 1038053
> View attachment 1038052


Must of been a site out west over 100+ years ago when there was millions of them


----------



## chipper1

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, I'm really mad at them dirty Stihl guys....


What about the clean ones  .


Logger nate said:


> Sthil 400 is 66.8 cc, husky 562 is 59.8 cc
> The 400 does sound like a great saw though.



I was wondering how they compared. Either one would probably make a great 60cc saw. I'd like to try the 400, it's funny though, I would have been very disappointed based on all the talk; the video helps discern its a great saw, but just another saw.
Also, what the heck were those guys doing running those things shoulder to shoulder 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Im pretty sure the husky cheated!  It had some sort of light saber attachment! I "saw" it!


I was anxiously waiting for this comment, but I was wondering which side of the "argument" it was gonna come from lol.


MustangMike said:


> The 400 is also lighter than the 562, especially the new version with the additional case bolt so it won't leak.


Similar to the 462 and its extra weight in the newer models, they also did that in the 371xp.


Sierra_rider said:


> Will do. I've been going down a bit of a rabbit hole on them. It's technically not a clone of a 543xp, but of a Zenoah design, the Husky in turn is just a rebranded Zenoah. The Husky version sounds like they're pretty lightweight, the only complaint is that they don't rev as high as the saw they replaced(242xp.)


My little 242xp is a screamer. I've seen videos of the 543 running right with them though. I've been tempted to grab one up for yrs, but when the opportunity arose I just wasn't feeling it . Sure you'll make the clone a screamer.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> When I was a kid, i always watched my dad adjusting the carbs on the couple stihls he had just about every time he ran them, which wasn’t often. I took this as the Stihl carbs being junk and not holding adjustment, as I never had to adjust the carb on my 266.
> 
> Now as a adult, and saw snob, I pretty much retune a saw every time I run it and can see why he had to adjust the carbs “more” on the stihls he didn’t run very much. Dad was a husky guy btw.
> 
> I still prefer husky to Stihl, with the 3 series being the best era in my opinion. Actually the only Stihl I have right now is a flaming pile of junk MS361.


I had a ported 361 for yrs, never gave me a single problem and was the most husky feeling stihl I've ran(maybe the 400i is similar?). Then I shot a video after running a couple tanks thru it for the guy I sold it to, and it ran great as normal, well until he got it . He sent me a video of it running and the whole time I watched it I was like stop, stop, stop running it. He said he was gonna bring it to his local shop and have them look at it, I said just send it back and I refunded him his cash and the shipping both ways. Got it here and it had a bad fuel line so I ordered one, dang stihl dealers(one of my biggest complaints with stihls is the dealers/buying parts from them only and not online), replaced it and it ran like a top. He said he had no problem paying for the line, my time, and all the shipping, the turn around was only about a week, probably less than his dealer he said lol. I liked that saw a lot, most I've ran a 60cc saw other than the 359 huskys, I'd own one again, and a buddy of mine is looking for one(not a project though).


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> Must of been a site out west over 100+ years ago when there was millions of them


I think you mean a sight . 
Yep, can't imagine.
I've always wanted to go to one of those zoos you drive around in and the critters are jumping on your car and whatnot .
Screamer alert


----------



## chipper1

These animals are like, we ain't seen nothing like this before .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Looks like Im about ten or so pages behind and have some reading to do!



I’m eleven pages behind.

Tomorrow my son and I are going up to our mountain place to burn piles and haul down more of the big oak I bucked and noodled. We didn’t get it all last time. Might cut more too, we’re taking three saws. Maybe four. We might have down trees to get through just to get there.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> What about the clean ones  .
> 
> I was wondering how they compared. Either one would probably make a great 60cc saw. I'd like to try the 400, it's funny though, I would have been very disappointed based on all the talk; the video helps discern its a great saw, but just another saw.
> Also, what the heck were those guys doing running those things shoulder to shoulder
> 
> I was anxiously waiting for this comment, but I was wondering which side of the "argument" it was gonna come from lol.
> 
> Similar to the 462 and its extra weight in the newer models, they also did that in the 371xp.
> 
> My little 242xp is a screamer. I've seen videos of the 543 running right with them though. I've been tempted to grab one up for yrs, but when the opportunity arose I just wasn't feeling it . Sure you'll make the clone a screamer.
> 
> I had a ported 361 for yrs, never gave me a single problem and was the most husky feeling stihl I've ran(maybe the 400i is similar?). Then I shot a video after running a couple tanks thru it for the guy I sold it to, and it ran great as normal, well until he got it . He sent me a video of it running and the whole time I watched it I was like stop, stop, stop running it. He said he was gonna bring it to his local shop and have them look at it, I said just send it back and I refunded him his cash and the shipping both ways. Got it here and it had a bad fuel line so I ordered one, dang stihl dealers(one of my biggest complaints with stihls is the dealers/buying parts from them only and not online), replaced it and it ran like a top. He said he had no problem paying for the line, my time, and all the shipping, the turn around was only about a week, probably less than his dealer he said lol. I liked that saw a lot, most I've ran a 60cc saw other than the 359 huskys, I'd own one again, and a buddy of mine is looking for one(not a project though).


As far as the 562 vs 400 video, I'd be curious about the chain on each. I've got quite a bit of time running newer carbed and m-tronic 362s and the 400 has considerably more grunt, I'd figure the comparison to be similar with a 562. The 400 runs like a good running 044 or 372 IMO, maybe a bit more "zippy," but supposedly has similar or slightly more power than a 440 on the dyno.

On second thought, I'm not totally surprised that the 562 has a similar bucking time versus a 400. Both are probably running 7 pin sprockets, have similar rpm, and therefore similar chain speed. The 400 hype for me has never been its cookie cutting speed. The hype is more about the torque it has when dogged in on a tree or when you're putting in your undercut with a 28" bar. Kinda like how 90cc saws don't seem that impressive in cookie cutting races compared to 70-80cc saws, but show there strengths when you're leaning on them.

I hope I can make the clone a screamer. I don't know why I won't be able to, but it's only $180 I'll be out if it's a dud. I still need to find out if the coil is rev limited or not...if the coil isn't rev limited, picking up rpm might be in the realm of possibility...although I don't know how hard I want to push a big heavy strato piston. The other thing is, that torque will be important for my intended use of this saw.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Since we were talking about Stihl clone saws earlier, here's a before/after of cleaning up one of the clone 440 cylinders I was talking about.

Bear in mind that I only did enough machine work to clean up the crappy squish band. Also these aren't getting ported, I just ran a grinder in there to clean up casting marks, bevel the edges, and make the intake somewhat symmetrical...so don't judge me on these ports, I'd do a lot more work on what I would call a ported cylinder. 

This is what work is entailed on some of the clone saws, just to make them run well and ensure reliability:

Before 




After


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> We don't need permits here in NY, but you are not allowed to bait, which makes it very difficult to get one unless it is just by chance while you are deer hunting.
> 
> It was over 20 years (maybe 30) before I saw a bear while I was hunting, but my daughter who has been hunting for 3 years now saw bear on opening morning her first two years. I'm sure I could have taken 2 over the years, but they were not huge, and I have never shot at one.
> 
> If I do decide to take one, it will only be because they prey so heavily on the deer.


In Taxachusetts they make you buy a permit for everything. I figured if I was going to be out hunting I may as well have a shot at a bear too. We do have a few good sized black bears poking around. We can't bait them here either.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Since we were talking about Stihl clone saws earlier, here's a before/after of cleaning up one of the clone 440 cylinders I was talking about.
> 
> Bear in mind that I only did enough machine work to clean up the crappy squish band. Also these aren't getting ported, I just ran a grinder in there to clean up casting marks, bevel the edges, and make the intake somewhat symmetrical...so don't judge me on these ports, I'd do a lot more work on what I would call a ported cylinder.
> 
> This is what work is entailed on some of the clone saws, just to make them run well and ensure reliability:
> 
> Before
> View attachment 1038127
> 
> 
> 
> AfterView attachment 1038126


Interesting.....
I'm pretty ignorant about cylinders, pistons, and most other saw guts for that matter....but the 4 clone kit cylinders we put together looked quite a bit better to my untrained eyes than what your pictures show..... maybe they're getting better with the QC?
I'm not at all suggesting you are wrong about the quality, just wondering...
I bought all of the kits we built in the last 8 months, btw.
It's also completely possible that I'm just too ignorant to know the difference.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Yup, I'm interested in your experience with it as well....
> I actually got mine for $175 delivered, so it didn't hurt too much when it puked out on the second tank.....it didn't run right to begin with, and it wouldn't take a tune.
> I can't even get it apart.... the threads stripped on the muffler bolt, but the stupid nut still won't come off so I don't even know what died.....just that it's locked up nice and tight.


Your experience makes me sound like I'm possibly in for a not-so-fun adventure. It'll be extra work, but I'm hoping I can make it right at the beginning.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Interesting.....
> I'm pretty ignorant about cylinders, pistons, and most other saw guts for that matter....but the 4 clone kit cylinders we put together looked quite a bit better to my untrained eyes than what your pictures show..... maybe they're getting better with the QC?
> I'm not at all suggesting you are wrong about the quality, just wondering...
> I bought all of the kits we built in the last 8 months, btw.
> It's also completely possible that I'm just too ignorant to know the difference.


I've seen some that were fine...some of the clone Husky cylinders have looked pretty good to the eye. I did a farmertec 52mm cylinder on my 372 when I converted it from XT to OE style. The ports and finish work weren't bad, the only issue I had with it was the port timing was wayyyyy high on the exhaust port. I had to cut a bunch of material out of the squish band and cylinder base just to get the exhaust port where I wanted it.

Aside from the chrome, these 440 cylinders are a lot more rough than the Husky cylinder was. I'd be hesitant to even run these before I cleaned them up. The crappy squish band just hurts performance, but some of the port edges were begging to hang a ring.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> For me, it was more about the cheap reproduction plastics than anything. My 066 and 1 of my 044s had the dreaded leaky fuel caps that the screw-cap Stihls get. The 066 was leaking really bad, like 'out of service' bad. New caps/o-rings don't fix the leak and I think an OEM stihl tank is $180. The farmertec tanks cost less than $40, fit perfectly, and don't leak fuel.


Now that's definitely good to know! Big money saver!  Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Todays scrounge consisted of helping my neighbor with s couple loads. I bucked and split while He loaded quarters. He ended up with the two loads you see in the picture. We finally got the downed timber I tipped fir him last Spring. Out of the woods! 



After we were done loading up. I couldn't help but do another bucking demo and up load it to You Tube. This time, with my stock MS 260 PRO. Hope you Gentleman enjoy it! 
You husky guys better close your eyes! It may scare you!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Haywire said:


> The 562 definitely doesn't like to be leaned on. Fast saw for sure, but lacks torque.


Well that's interesting.
My 562 had noticably better low end torque than my ms400.
I was very surprised to find that to be the case, but it was very consistent.
For the record both saws were built in '21
The 400 was definitely quite a bit faster in the cut, but I had to use a much lighter hand to keep it happy.

I don't really matter anyway..... because I sold the husky.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> The 562 definitely doesn't like to be leaned on. Fast saw for sure, but lacks torque.


Yes! I agree. Chains? Also, the biggest thing that impressed me about the 400 when I ran it was its torque fir as light and compact of a power saw! Im all about power on the Stump! I always run the shortest bar I can get away with on all my saws. I don't care if its a 30cc up to 125cc! The more bar length you add. The more torque you rob! Long bars were not intended to be used so one dosent have to "bend over" when bucking logs. They are designed fir reach when bucking and felling on steep ground and fir felling "Big" timber! A 60" bar is capable of reaching in to a 12' or 13' tree far enough to relieve the nessasay amount of holding wood to get the tree to commit into a fall. Just say'n gentleman.  Longer bars are also good, but not designed fir ripping. That's what double ended bars are designed fir. Now I know a lot of you guys would say. I rip three, four, even five footers with my 880 and a 60" bar. Ok cool!  Try ripping a ten or twelve footer with a single 125cc head and an 84" bar! Not at all good fir the saw! Nor is ripping a three footer with a 70cc and a 36" bar. Yes, its possible. Do it every day all day. Then see how long your head lasts! 

Just my two cents. Thankyou gentleman. That is all.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> That dude rockin' double cigs?


I think he lighted one of them fir me.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> On the splitting thing, sometimes I give up on the "right down the middle" concept, and start taking off 4" at a time around the perimeter. Makes some different looking firewood but some big rounds will just exhaust a fella trying to spilt in half first , then 1/4's and so on. Working in from the outside is the way to go on those ones!
> Mind you this is rare but sometimes the best answer for me anyway.



Some of us here know that’s the only way it‘ll work with some rounds.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Oh the joys of working on someone else's saw...this is a 461 I'm doing up, the owner is a very accomplished cutter...however his air filter skills leave a lot to be desired...






Surprisingly enough, this is a running saw and the top end isn't completely trashed. Aside from a chunk missing out of the piston crown on the exhaust side(happened a long time ago judging by the carbon build up,) the piston actually didn't look 1/2 bad. Almost no vertical piston scratches on the intake side and only a minor polishing of the skirt. I ran a hone through the cylinder and it's fine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 1037443
> View attachment 1037445
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037446



I‘m surprised a load that tall stays upright.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> On the subject of firewood and trailers……View attachment 1037514
> think I might have posted this before, 4 1/2’ red fir my son cut. Didn’t weigh the larger rounds but if they fell over it was all both of us could do to get them back up right, and my son is pretty stout, lol.



Nice load. We once worked on a 5’ red fir, we couldn’t pick up the rounds once they dropped. Had to work the foot of the splitter underneath, or split by hand. Same with a couple 5’ oaks we did.


----------



## mountainguyed67

WoodAbuser said:


> Wow the husky guys are getting really uppity.



Most of them admit they can’t afford the good saws, and have to settle for that other shade of orange.


----------



## sean donato

Logger nate said:


> Sthil 400 is 66.8 cc, husky 562 is 59.8 cc
> The 400 does sound like a great saw though.



Yep, it is. Got rid of 2 562xp once I got the 400, but it did take 8 or 10 tanks to wake up, and then the bark box really gave it a bump. 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Im pretty sure the husky cheated!  It had some sort of light saber attachment! I "saw" it!


They are great saws as well, just not ms400 great. 


farmer steve said:


> The 400 was the biggest saw my dealer had when I needed a saw when my 462 got lifted. I got the 462 back but rarely run it. May look for a 25" light bar for it.The 400 covers most of the cuttin here for now. Don't remember when I ran the 036 or 361 last.


Yep.


Sawyer Rob said:


> I'll take the 562, thankyouverymuch!
> 
> SR


That's just cause you haven't run a 400. Lighter, more power. 


Sierra_rider said:


> I think the G4500 is based on an older design, I think they are a clamshell design? The Neotec clone/543xp are the Zenoah gz4300 design. It's a mag-case, strato saw w/adjustable carb. Weighs less than 10lbs, almost as light as my 201t. The mag case is a big deal for me, as it makes it infinitely more easy for me to hop it up.
> 
> The Zenoah:


Not clamshell engines, mag cases but they arnt like the traditional husqy,stihl,Echo design. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You would be correct. I looked into it a little more.
> 
> I actually don’t think the G4500 is a clamshell but I haven’t taken one apart.


Should be a mag case.


Sierra_rider said:


> As far as the 562 vs 400 video, I'd be curious about the chain on each. I've got quite a bit of time running newer carbed and m-tronic 362s and the 400 has considerably more grunt, I'd figure the comparison to be similar with a 562. The 400 runs like a good running 044 or 372 IMO, maybe a bit more "zippy," but supposedly has similar or slightly more power than a 440 on the dyno.
> 
> On second thought, I'm not totally surprised that the 562 has a similar bucking time versus a 400. Both are probably running 7 pin sprockets, have similar rpm, and therefore similar chain speed. The 400 hype for me has never been its cookie cutting speed. The hype is more about the torque it has when dogged in on a tree or when you're putting in your undercut with a 28" bar. Kinda like how 90cc saws don't seem that impressive in cookie cutting races compared to 70-80cc saws, but show there strengths when you're leaning on them.
> 
> I hope I can make the clone a screamer. I don't know why I won't be able to, but it's only $180 I'll be out if it's a dud. I still need to find out if the coil is rev limited or not...if the coil isn't rev limited, picking up rpm might be in the realm of possibility...although I don't know how hard I want to push a big heavy strato piston. The other thing is, that torque will be important for my intended use of this saw.


The 562 always stomped the 362 hard, stock for stock. Even worse once ported. Truthfully it's not far off from the 400, in power. I do think the 562 handled a little better and I liked the snap top on the 562 better then the stupid 1/4 turn screws, but the 400 is just the faster saw. Now I never had an lack of torque feeling with the 562, and I surly don't have that feeling with the 400, but. I would always toss the 20 back on the 562 after I was done with a 24" bar. The 400 till has the 24" bar on it, and will for the conceivable future. It's handles it better then the 562. Actually if the 400 was ported I doubt I'd ever take the 24" off. It's a mean mama with the 20" on though.


----------



## sean donato

Oh since we're talking about zenoah saws. I did get to cut a bit with the gz4000. Pretty happy with it. I actually had to lean it out quite a bit on top to get it to clean up in the cut. I'll have to take a picture of it, it looks kinda funny with the ryobi grey clutch cover and a stihl bar on the red case, but it's a sweet little cutter. Far better running than the ms192t. I'm gonna look for another top end to play with. Having 3 saws to make one runner kinda sucks. I still have enough parts saws good topends to put another saw together. I'll try to remember to grab a few pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I‘m surprised a load that tall stays upright.


They sometimes don't! 


Thats actually the only time I've flopped the wagon on its side.
A wide axel and proper tire pressure play a big part. I dress up trail too. I really don't side hill anything or go over small obstacles. My scrounge spot is pretty flat ground. If a big limb or small log is on the trail and in the way of one tire and not the other, I buck it and toss it out of the way. If there is a high spot, I'll half *ss level it with my hook-a-roon or peavey. Once up onto the logging road. Its a cake walk! 

You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> They sometimes don't! View attachment 1038164
> 
> 
> Thats actually the only time I've flopped the wagon on its side.
> A wide axel and proper tire pressure play a big part. I dress up trail too. I really don't side hill anything or go over small obstacles. My scrounge spot is pretty flat ground. If a big limb or small log is on the trail and in the way of one tire and not the other, I buck it and toss it out of the way. If there is a high spot, I'll half *ss level it with my hook-a-roon or peavey. Once up onto the logging road. Its a cake walk!
> 
> You ain't loaded unless you're overloaded!


That must have been a three cigarette load  .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Talking of working on saws, I finally got the case back together for my Jonsered 625 project saw. 

I centered the crank with feeler guages, but I feel once everything was put together the bearings were not as smooth as they should be. I don’t really know what to do about it though, so went ahead and installed new seals and the oil pump. 

I ordered 266xp oil lines off of eBay but the ones I got were for a 372xp. They look the same as the one that came out of the Jonsered but longer. I ended up putting on in.


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> Yep, it is. Got rid of 2 562xp once I got the 400, but it did take 8 or 10 tanks to wake up, and then the bark box really gave it a bump.
> 
> They are great saws as well, just not ms400 great.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> That's just cause you haven't run a 400. Lighter, more power.
> 
> Not clamshell engines, mag cases but they arnt like the traditional husqy,stihl,Echo design.
> 
> Should be a mag case.
> 
> The 562 always stomped the 362 hard, stock for stock. Even worse once ported. Truthfully it's not far off from the 400, in power. I do think the 562 handled a little better and I liked the snap top on the 562 better then the stupid 1/4 turn screws, but the 400 is just the faster saw. Now I never had an lack of torque feeling with the 562, and I surly don't have that feeling with the 400, but. I would always toss the 20 back on the 562 after I was done with a 24" bar. The 400 till has the 24" bar on it, and will for the conceivable future. It's handles it better then the 562. Actually if the 400 was ported I doubt I'd ever take the 24" off. It's a mean mama with the 20" on though.


I'll be keeping my eye out for a 400, you know, cause I "need" one lol. But I'm skeptical as the only new saw that blew me away were the 462, and that because it's very light, even so I still prefer the handling of the huskys. The 261 was a very disappointing saw, so much hype and it was just another modern-day 50cc saw, I enjoy my ported 261 with a 20, but it's handling/ ergonomics don't lend it to be the limbing saw as a 550, or even a 562 is. Maybe the 400 is light enough to make it feel better for limbing, but that doesn't normally happen with a poor handling saw until they are under 10lbs powerhead weight(such as a 241), at that weight it doesn't bother me much. The little 201 rear handle and 200 rear handle are great saws, and even though they don't feel like a husky in hand, they are so light it doesn't matter.
Far as the 562 goes, I've always just grabbed a 70cc saw, even with a 20" I'd rather have the power. I should get a ported 562, funny they didn't update them when they built the 572 and updated the 550, by the time they updated the 550 they had all the bugs worked out of them. Still like the 550mk1, best handling 50cc saw built with all the modern features .


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Talking of working on saws, I finally got the case back together for my Jonsered 625 project saw.
> 
> I centered the crank with feeler guages, but I feel once everything was put together the bearings were not as smooth as they should be. I don’t really know what to do about it though, so went ahead and installed new seals and the oil pump.
> 
> I ordered 266xp oil lines off of eBay but the ones I got were for a 372xp. They look the same as the one that came out of the Jonsered but longer. I ended up putting on in.
> 
> View attachment 1038166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038167
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038168


Might just need a little love with a brass hammer on the end of the crank, kinda like a u-joint.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Might just need a little love with a brass hammer on the end of the crank, kinda like a u-joint.


I don’t have a brass hammer. I centered it with a plastic dead low. I probably need to get a brass one before my next build.


----------



## mountainguyed67

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I centered it with a plastic dead low.



I’ve found that a dead blow works better.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I'm a simpleton I guess. "This saw fir that. That saw fir this. I use my 50cc fir this. I use my 65cc fir that." After running a 90. Why run anything else? I mean, what else is there? I can limb a tree with a 90 ten times faster than with a 50. I don't know? After running 90cc and only 90cc, 99.9% of the time fir almost 30 years. Whenever I run something smaller than a 90 (witch isn't that often) I just think to my self. "Man! Compared to any of my 90s. This thing has absolutely no b**ls!" Yes, some of the smaller saws have impressive power to weight ratios and can be fun to run sometimes. But nothing compares to a hopped up 90! Except fir climbing applications, I just can't justify running anything else but a 90 myself! Whatever make/model. Take your pick! However, that's just me and strickly my opinion gentleman. Like I said, I'm a bit of a simpleton I guess. 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm a simpleton I guess. "This saw fir that. That saw fir this. I use my 50cc fir this. I use my 65cc fir that." After running a 90. Why run anything else? I mean, what else is there? I can limb a tree with a 90 ten times faster than with a 50. I don't know? After running 90cc and only 90cc, 99.9% of the time fir almost 30 years. Whenever I run something smaller than a 90 (witch isn't that often) I just think to my self. "Man! Compared to a 90, this thing has absolutely no b**ls!" Yes, some of the smaller saws have impressive power to weight ratios and can be fun to run sometimes. But nothing compares to a hopped up 90! Except fir climbing applications, I just can't justify running anything else but a 90 myself! Whatever make/model. Take your pick! However, that's just me and strickly my opinion gentleman. Like I said, I'm a bit of a simpleton I guess.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


My real dad ran 90cc+ right up until he broke his neck and back with a widow maker on prince of whales. After the accident (he was told by several doctors he would never walk again) he found the big saws to be just a bit too much. When he was still making money with a saw he ran a madsens modified 372, but I think he has just a stock 372 now.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My real dad ran 90cc+ right up until he broke his neck and back with a widow maker on prince of whales. After the accident (he was told by several doctors he would never walk again) he found the big saws to be just a bit too much. When he was still making money with a saw he ran a madsens modified 372, but I think he has just a stock 372 now.


Well don't I feel like an A-hole! 
That is definitely an exception to the rule. Glad to hear he's ok after a big hit like that. 

Now if you'll excuse me? I'm just gonna go hang myself!...


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well don't I feel like an A-hole!
> That is definitely an exception to the rule. Glad to hear he's ok after a big hit like that.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me? I'm just gonna go hang myself!...


If it makes you feel better I mostly run 372s here in the interior with our small soft woods.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> If it makes you feel better I mostly run 372s here in the interior with our small soft woods.


Maybe a little,  but not really!  You could have lied to me and said "I run a 390 or 395 no matter what type and size of wood I'm cut'n!"


----------



## Valpen

MustangMike said:


> Here is the study I was thinking of:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.psu.edu/news/agricultural-sciences/story/penn-state-study-shows-bears-are-major-predators-fawns/#:~:text=An%20ongoing%20cooperative%20study%20of%20fawn%20mortality%20between,are%20a%20major%20predator%20of%20young%20white-tailed%20deer.


Good article. I will update my black bear-diet trivia accordingly 
Thx for posting it.


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I don’t have a brass hammer. I centered it with a plastic dead low. I probably need to get a brass one before my next build.


There ya go


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Maybe a little,  but not really!  You could have lied to me and said "I run a 390 or 395 no matter what type and size of wood I'm cut'n!"


To be perfectly honest with you the 372xp is the biggest saw I own. It’s very rare to find wood over 12” here and all soft. Most of my firewood doesn’t even need split.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm a simpleton I guess. "This saw fir that. That saw fir this. I use my 50cc fir this. I use my 65cc fir that." After running a 90. Why run anything else? I mean, what else is there? I can limb a tree with a 90 ten times faster than with a 50. I don't know? After running 90cc and only 90cc, 99.9% of the time fir almost 30 years. Whenever I run something smaller than a 90 (witch isn't that often) I just think to my self. "Man! Compared to any of my 90s. This thing has absolutely no b**ls!" Yes, some of the smaller saws have impressive power to weight ratios and can be fun to run sometimes. But nothing compares to a hopped up 90! Except fir climbing applications, I just can't justify running anything else but a 90 myself! Whatever make/model. Take your pick! However, that's just me and strickly my opinion gentleman. Like I said, I'm a bit of a simpleton I guess.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


That's not being simpleton, but rather a Neanderthal .
I'm just not as strong as you, can't handle a big saw for very long. 
I sold a guy a 357, it was his first small saw, he had two 288's lol.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

For me not having a big saw is just a matter of opportunity hasn’t presented itself. I can’t justify spending big saw money on a new saw when what I have works fine, and I’ve never seen anything bigger than 60cc for sale here in this area


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> It wasn't always this way, but I'm a Stihl guy nowadays. Just to prove that I'm not biased, I do own a couple of Huskies. I love the 372, but my relationship with my mk1 550 is best described as "complicated." I don't use the 550 much, but if I did use it more, I would swap it for a m-tronic 261 in a heartbeat. The 550 is a tempermental little saw.
> 
> View attachment 1037725


The 2nd generation 550xp is so much better.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm a simpleton I guess. "This saw fir that. That saw fir this. I use my 50cc fir this. I use my 65cc fir that." After running a 90. Why run anything else? I mean, what else is there? I can limb a tree with a 90 ten times faster than with a 50. I don't know? After running 90cc and only 90cc, 99.9% of the time fir almost 30 years. Whenever I run something smaller than a 90 (witch isn't that often) I just think to my self. "Man! Compared to any of my 90s. This thing has absolutely no b**ls!" Yes, some of the smaller saws have impressive power to weight ratios and can be fun to run sometimes. But nothing compares to a hopped up 90! Except fir climbing applications, I just can't justify running anything else but a 90 myself! Whatever make/model. Take your pick! However, that's just me and strickly my opinion gentleman. Like I said, I'm a bit of a simpleton I guess.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


When you get to be 69 your thoughts on this will be different. I can still use a 90cc saw but not like I can handle a 50cc saw or a 372xp.


----------



## svk

Take it up a notch, guys


----------



## svk

Brufab said:


> For the thread! This is going on the wall for posterity now since I tried the x27 a member let me test driveView attachment 1038041


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## WoodAbuser

svk said:


> Take it up a notch, guys



@H-Ranch time to try it loaded with wood?


----------



## svk

JimR said:


> In Taxachusetts they make you buy a permit for everything. I figured if I was going to be out hunting I may as well have a shot at a bear too. We do have a few good sized black bears poking around. We can't bait them here either.


I’m assuming sitting over a deer gut pile isn’t baiting?


----------



## MustangMike

Jim, it is not just an age thing, if KK had to limb out some hardwood yard trees, holding that 90 cc saw extended over his head over and over again would get a bit tiring after a while and a 50 cc saw would start to look like the Holy Grail!


----------



## MustangMike

On centering the crank ,,, does not matter how well you actually center it. TreeMonkey (a very respected builder) recommends lightly tapping the crank in each direction several times till the crank frees up.

It is not just centering; it aligns the bearings.

You don't need a special hammer, just tap lightly.

Hope this helps, it works for me, I do it every time.


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> When you get to be 69 your thoughts on this will be different. I can still use a 90cc saw but not like I can handle a 50cc saw or a 372xp.





MustangMike said:


> Jim, it is not just an age thing, if KK had to limb out some hardwood yard trees, holding that 90 cc saw extended over his head over and over again would get a bit tiring after a while and a 50 cc saw would start to look like the Holy Grail!


At our age 50cc is the new 90cc.


----------



## Sawdust Man

MustangMike said:


> Jim, it is not just an age thing, if KK had to limb out some hardwood yard trees, holding that 90 cc saw extended over his head over and over again would get a bit tiring after a while and a 50 cc saw would start to look like the Holy Grail!


That's kinda what I was thinking.
I spent the first 43 yrs of my life on the west coast, and thought we were the toughest dudes in the woods.......then I moved to the Ozarks.........
Boy was I uninformed!


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> At our age 50cc is the new 90cc.


That's what my dad says too, the echo cs-400 is his main saw now. And every now and then he will bust out the 590 when necessary. 50+ years in the steel industry as a millwright/machine repair man plus tons of projects in his personal life like that bridge he built in the late 1970's with a 40' span over the river. He always said he wasnt sure why he had kids, now that he's old he's happy he had me to do the heavy lifting now.


----------



## GeeVee

Does this count? I scrounged the wood, just to give my DIL what she wanted. My firewood shed is the wood structure, the 10x20 tent is made of Strongtium- it sat there through IAN, just like that.

The "wheelbarrow", after she got her fill of sawing 
and splitting, I made a lumber slide in platform and mounted those two folding boat seats to it, for a slightly elevated Safari Seats set-up, in just a few minutes


----------



## WoodAbuser

GeeVee said:


> View attachment 1038205
> Does this count? I scrounged the wood, just to give my DIL what she wanted. My firewood shed is the wood structure, the 10x20 tent is made of Strongtium- it sat there through IAN, just like that.
> 
> The "wheelbarrow", after she got her fill of sawing View attachment 1038210
> and splitting, I made a lumber slide in platform and mounted those two folding boat seats to it, for a slightly elevated Safari Seats set-up, in just a few minutes


Upgrade to a rumble seat.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Jim, it is not just an age thing, if KK had to limb out some hardwood yard trees, holding that 90 cc saw extended over his head over and over again would get a bit tiring after a while and a 50 cc saw would start to look like the Holy Grail!



Yep, larger powerheads w/longish bars make since out west. On conifers, it's easiest to just walk down the log and limb with your 32" equipped powersaw. The weight is irrelevant because you're just standing up and holding the powerhead close to your waist.

I don't cut hardwoods often, but can see how the elevated limbs can drive a different choice. 95% of the time, I'm limbing hardwoods before they are on the ground. Climbing them with my 2511 or my 201, it doesn't get much lighter than those 2.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, larger powerheads w/longish bars make since out west. On conifers, it's easiest to just walk down the log and limb with your 32" equipped powersaw. The weight is irrelevant because you're just standing up and holding the powerhead close to your waist.
> 
> I don't cut hardwoods often, but can see how the elevated limbs can drive a different choice. 95% of the time, I'm limbing hardwoods before they are on the ground. Climbing them with my 2511 or my 201, it doesn't get much lighter than those 2.


Stand up and buck is my motto, I like long bars specifically LW bars for that reason.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Stand up and buck is my motto, I like long bars specifically LW bars for that reason.


Yep, I generally limb with the same saw that I fell the tree with...I'm usually out in the woods and I only have one saw with me anyway. Yes on lightweight bars...most of my bars I use now are LW. I've got several lwb in lengths from 24-36". I'm particularly fond of 28" and have 2 Stihl 28", as well as a Sugi 28" on my 372xp. 

I keep one of my 044s in the toolbox of my truck with a 32" non-lwb on it. It's really only there in case I run across a tree down across the road, any other unplanned need for a saw etc...but every time I use it, I'm reminded of how much of a sissy I'm for LW bars.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Yep, I generally limb with the same saw that I fell the tree with...I'm usually out in the woods and I only have one saw with me anyway. Yes on lightweight bars...most of my bars I use now are LW. I've got several lwb in lengths from 24-36". I'm particularly fond of 28" and have 2 Stihl 28", as well as a Sugi 28" on my 372xp.
> 
> I keep one of my 044s in the toolbox of my truck with a 32" non-lwb on it. It's really only there in case I run across a tree down across the road, any other unplanned need for a saw etc...but every time I use it, I'm reminded of how much of a sissy I'm for LW bars.


36” of LW bless. Lol Unfortunately they stopped producing of these but I have several of them from 28” to 36”


----------



## Sierra_rider

Haywire said:


> Remember these? Nice little saw, but had brittle plastics and a terrible air filter design. Good power though.
> Will stick with Italian dirtbikes.
> 
> View attachment 1038242


Not just Italian saws, my Italian dirtbikes have brittle plastics too. My Betas have their fair share of zip-ties in the plastics.


----------



## GeeVee

WoodAbuser said:


> Upgrade to a rumble seat.


Well, it was a five minute creation out of necessity. My buddy has four more matching seats, so these will go in my 4x2 after they get upgraded with handle to hold on with, and the other seats he has will actually go in this 6x4 for four extra seats and two steps. I gotta ba able to pull the assembly out when I want to use the box to carry saws and fuel/oil and straps and chains. Both of my Gators have electric actuators for the dump boxes, 1300# lifts. I put three heaps in the 6x and two heaps from my ASV RC 30 in them to move dirt around. Either hauls a 5x10 open trailer with 2500# of wet Hickory logs, no problem.


----------



## MustangMike

I have 2 - 28" LW Shihl and a 28" LW Sugi, but the Stihl bars are way lighter than the LW Sugi. (But the Sugi is very tough).

I was surprised, as my 20" LW Sugi is one of my lightest 20" bars.


----------



## WoodAbuser

GeeVee said:


> Well, it was a five minute creation out of necessity. My buddy has four more matching seats, so these will go in my 4x2 after they get upgraded with handle to hold on with, and the other seats he has will actually go in this 6x4 for four extra seats and two steps. I gotta ba able to pull the assembly out when I want to use the box to carry saws and fuel/oil and straps and chains. Both of my Gators have electric actuators for the dump boxes, 1300# lifts. I put three heaps in the 6x and two heaps from my ASV RC 30 in them to move dirt around. Either hauls a 5x10 open trailer with 2500# of wet Hickory logs, no problem.


Sounds like they are great machines. Those Gators are a real aide.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> I have 2 - 28" LW Shihl and a 28" LW Sugi, but the Stihl bars are way lighter than the LW Sugi. (But the Sugi is very tough).
> 
> I was surprised, as my 20" LW Sugi is one of my lightest 20" bars.


Yea Sugi are nice, Tsumura LW are very good to great quality steel and build , like to get Cannon Dura Light but holy moly they are and hard to come by.


----------



## MustangMike

I don't climb, so I'm generally liming the tree after it falls, and making firewood out of the limbs, so numerous elevated cuts letting the tree hold the branches up for me (sometimes I'll climb onto the tree when it is down, other times I just go in from each side).

But, when you are balancing, extending and reaching over and over again, a light saw is nice to have.


----------



## landfakers

MustangMike said:


> I have 2 - 28" LW Shihl and a 28" LW Sugi, but the Stihl bars are way lighter than the LW Sugi. (But the Sugi is very tough).
> 
> I was surprised, as my 20" LW Sugi is one of my lightest 20" bars.


Really? I was looking for a 28 and was going to grab a sugi. I know you gotta grind em a bit to make fit a husky but might grab a stihl from the dealer to try if they are that light


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Sounds like they are great machines. Those Gators are a real aide.


Like my Ranger


----------



## GeeVee

WoodAbuser said:


> Sounds like they are great machines. Those Gators are a real aide.


Gators? Oh Heck yes. My 4x2 has 4400 hours on it, all original, 10 hp single cyl air cooled Kawi FE 290. The 6x4 has 450 hours garge kept second owner, with a twin watercooled Kawi. Max speed is 20mph, but I dont need the speed, I need the verstility and utility. I visit the Gator forum, and the messages I see from guys buying the bigger annd faster (less capacity) SXS's and the problems they have with them, and the John Deere lack of parts and service for them simliar to STIHL, and you couldn't pay me to own one, not to mention the new costs that go with it. 

Sadly, the prices in the used market are sky high, I bet I can get 7-8k for my 6x4 with nothing more than a good bath, and they are both 2002 models. A new 6x4 is north of $13K, forget picking one up at auction, stupid high selling prices.


----------



## Brufab

My orange colored saw seems to do ok


----------



## Sierra_rider

landfakers said:


> Really? I was looking for a 28 and was going to grab a sugi. I know you gotta grind em a bit to make fit a husky but might grab a stihl from the dealer to try if they are that light


The Stihl LWB are very light. Even if I only had Huskies, I'd probably be running Stihl LW bars on them.

Sorry, no comparison weights between my 28" Sugi and my 28" Stihl, the Stihl is noticeably lighter...but the Sugi is still lighter enough than a conventional bar to be worth it.

32" Stihl lwb versus 25" Stihl conventional in the picture...not in the picture, 25" Stihl lightweight is 2lbs 9oz and the 28" lwb is only a few oz heavier than the 25":


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> The Stihl LWB are very light. Even if I only had Huskies, I'd probably be running Stihl LW bars on them.
> 
> Sorry, no comparison weights between my 28" Sugi and my 28" Stihl, the Stihl is noticeably lighter...but the Sugi is still lighter enough than a conventional bar to be worth it.
> 
> 32" Stihl lwb versus 25" Stihl conventional in the picture...not in the picture, 25" Stihl lightweight is 2lbs 9oz and the 28" lwb is only a few oz heavier than the 25":
> 
> View attachment 1038303
> View attachment 1038302


Yea the Oregon LW 36” is two pounds lighter than a standard bar in that same length that’s a significant difference.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> On centering the crank ,,, does not matter how well you actually center it. TreeMonkey (a very respected builder) recommends lightly tapping the crank in each direction several times till the crank frees up.
> 
> It is not just centering; it aligns the bearings.
> 
> You don't need a special hammer, just tap lightly.
> 
> Hope this helps, it works for me, I do it every time.


I might have to pull the seals back out and give that a try.


----------



## Squareground3691

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I might have to pull the seals back out and give that a try.


Don’t pull seals , just give it a few taps back and forth first see how that goes ,


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> For me not having a big saw is just a matter of opportunity hasn’t presented itself. I can’t justify spending big saw money on a new saw when what I have works fine, and I’ve never seen anything bigger than 60cc for sale here in this area



I'd love an opportunity to buy at 400i. I'm at the end of my wood cutting life (still got a few years in me) and can't justify a new saw. Sorta hoping my MS362 grows legs some night if I leave the garage door open. Hmmm, maybe if I left it propped against the mailbox?


----------



## turnkey4099

JimR said:


> When you get to be 69 your thoughts on this will be different. I can still use a 90cc saw but not like I can handle a 50cc saw or a 372xp.



At 87 a 90 is out of the question. I had to fire up the MS441 last summer a couple times. Wouldn't want to toss around even that one very much.


----------



## Squareground3691

turnkey4099 said:


> At 87 a 90 is out of the question. I had to fire up the MS441 last summer a couple times. Wouldn't want to toss around even that one very much.


Keep rolling,


----------



## WoodAbuser

turnkey4099 said:


> I'd love an opportunity to buy at 400i. I'm at the end of my wood cutting life (still got a few years in me) and can't justify a new saw. Sorta hoping my MS362 grows legs some night if I leave the garage door open. Hmmm, maybe if I left it propped against the mailbox?


Let me know when u set it out.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

turnkey4099 said:


> I'd love an opportunity to buy at 400i. I'm at the end of my wood cutting life (still got a few years in me) and can't justify a new saw. Sorta hoping my MS362 grows legs some night if I leave the garage door open. Hmmm, maybe if I left it propped against the mailbox?


Maybe if you put it in a card board box and accidentally mail it to alaska.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> That's not being simpleton, but rather a Neanderthal .
> I'm just not as strong as you, can't handle a big saw for very long.
> I sold a guy a 357, it was his first small saw, he had two 288's lol.


Yeah, I am a bit of a "rock make tool' crow magna knuckle dragger I guess. Splitting wood with rock hammer and chisel was the cats meow until I tried actual wooden handle steel tools! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> To be perfectly honest with you the 372xp is the biggest saw I own. It’s very rare to find wood over 12” here and all soft. Most of my firewood doesn’t even need split.


That definitely justifies not needing a 90.  Good on ya!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now that's definitely good to know! Big money saver!  Good on ya!


 
...and it was a cheap way to freshen up one of my old 044s...thing was beat before:


As it sits now, all dolled up:



The cases tell the truth:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> ...and it was a cheap way to freshen up one of my old 044s...thing was beat before:View attachment 1038367
> 
> 
> As it sits now, all dolled up:
> View attachment 1038370
> 
> 
> The cases tell the truth:
> View attachment 1038369


They my be out dated, but IMOP. The 044 was and STIHL is one of the best, most reliable, and longest lasting power saws ever designed! Great all around saw. If a person could only choose one saw? Its hard to beat a STIHL 044!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I'm a good ol boy and a big kid at heart. I don't take to many things seriously or personal. I joke around a lot on this forum and love a good joke myself, but "three cigarette load."  I don't get it?  What did I miss? 


chipper1 said:


> That must have been a three cigarette load  .


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> They my be out dated, but IMOP. The 044 was and STIHL is one of the best, most reliable, and longest lasting power saws ever designed! Great all around saw. If a person could only choose one saw? Its hard to beat a STIHL 044!


Yeah, I like them. Simple and reliable, also good power for their weight. I don't want to crap on anyone's saw choice, but I never liked the 441 that replaced the 440. IMO Stihl finally came out with a worthy successor with the 462.

That's the particular saw I used to carry at work until I got a 462R. It's an old fire saw...they get run on the crew a few seasons, maybe get a top end rebuild in that time, and then they get replaced by new saws before they become too problematic. Some of us will end up with the old worn out saws and then will rebuild them for a personal falling saw...that's what I did with this one, the top end was roached on it among some other issues. 

Anyway, I rebuilt it with a 52mm top end(76.5cc) and ran that for a couple years at work. Finally was able to score the sole possession of the brand new 462R and have been rocking that for a little while. Kinda had to, as I was looking at missing work because of carpal tunnel issues...when it's flaring up, rubber-AV Stihls are out of the question for me to run. 

I ended up messing with a bunch of aftermarket top ends on this particular saw, I really learned a lot about porting on it. As it sits right now, it's got a 460 top end on it...I really nailed it for a falling saw on this particular build, it's actually got really nice torque for a hybrid saw. I have another 044, pretty much the twin to this saw. That one is a bit of a spicier build, but can be a bit "pipey" for a work saw...cuts like mad if you have your chain set up perfectly for it though.

It's twin, although they have 2 different personalities:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> 36” of LW bless. Lol Unfortunately they stopped producing of these but I have several of them from 28” to 36”


Light weights are bad a**! A bite delicate and require more pampering when compared to solid steel bars IMOP, but bad a** none the less! Now just cut four inches off that 36" and take back that power it robbs from you!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, I like them. Simple and reliable, also good power for their weight. I don't want to crap on anyone's saw choice, but I never liked the 441 that replaced the 440. IMO Stihl finally came out with a worthy successor with the 462.
> 
> That's the particular saw I used to carry at work until I got a 462R. It's an old fire saw...they get run on the crew a few seasons, maybe get a top end rebuild in that time, and then they get replaced by new saws before they become too problematic. Some of us will end up with the old worn out saws and then will rebuild them for a personal falling saw...that's what I did with this one, the top end was roached on it among some other issues.
> 
> Anyway, I rebuilt it with a 52mm top end(76.5cc) and ran that for a couple years at work. Finally was able to score the sole possession of the brand new 462R and have been rocking that for a little while. Kinda had to, as I was looking at missing work because of carpal tunnel issues...when it's flaring up, rubber-AV Stihls are out of the question for me to run.
> 
> I ended up messing with a bunch of aftermarket top ends on this particular saw, I really learned a lot about porting on it. As it sits right now, it's got a 460 top end on it...I really nailed it for a falling saw on this particular build, it's actually got really nice torque for a hybrid saw. I have another 044, pretty much the twin to this saw. That one is a bit of a spicier build, but can be a bit "pipey" for a work saw...cuts like mad if you have your chain set up perfectly for it though.
> 
> It's twin, although they have 2 different personalities:


Nicely done but,...
Slap a 28" on it!  Just say'n!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Light weights are bad a**! A bite delicate and require more pampering when compared to solid steel bars IMOP, but bad a** none the less! No just cut four inches off that 36" and take back that power it robbs from you!


Tell that to Mr Mac daddy he don’t care bring it . Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Tell that to Mr Mac daddy he don’t care bring it . Lol


Nice!  What's the displacement in that bad boy?


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Light weights are bad a**! A bite delicate and require more pampering when compared to solid steel bars IMOP, but bad a** none the less! No just cut four inches off that 36" and take back that power it robbs from you!


You guys are gonna make this cheap a$$ go spend money talking about the light bars.


----------



## farmer steve

Might have to sell some of my antiques to buy one.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice!  What's the displacement in that bad boy?


My favorite


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> My favorite





Squareground3691 said:


> Tell that to Mr Mac daddy he don’t care bring it . Lol



What size cylinder displacement?


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> My favorite


7.5 cubic 123cc King of the woods doesn’t matter if it’s 36” or 72 “ that saw just laughs at the wood


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> 7.5 cubic 123cc King of the woods doesn’t matter if it’s 36” or 72 “ that saw just laughs at the wood


Well then that being the "case"? I beg your pardon! Good on ya!
"Bye your leave Mr. Mac Daddy!"  Spin that 36"!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> 7.5 cubic 123cc King of the woods doesn’t matter if it’s 36” or 72 “ that saw just laughs at the wood


Big Block?


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well then that being the "case"? I beg your pardon! Good on ya!
> "Bye your leave Mr. Mac Daddy!"  Spin that 36"!


Although I much rather wheel this around considering it’s almost 10 pounds lighter lol


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Big Block?


Big enough. Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> Big Block?


125 class! I'm not familiar with Mac's bar mount system, but I would expect so?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Although I much rather wheel this around considering it’s almost 10 pounds lighter lol


All that orange is hurting my eyes. Where did I put my sunglasses?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> 7.5 cubic 123cc King of the woods doesn’t matter if it’s 36” or 72 “ that saw just laughs at the wood


I think I hear a tree screaming BIG MAC ATTACK!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Although I much rather wheel this around considering it’s almost 10 pounds lighter lol


Now that's what I'm talking about! Great choice of bar length too I might add!  I bet that thing can pull some wood! Probably almost as good as my hopped 661! 

Almost!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Great choice of bar length too I might add!  I bet that thing can pull some wood!


Yea the hype is real , put a WCS export in it and it woke it up even more .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Great choice of bar length too I might add!  I bet that thing can pull some wood! Probably almost as good as my hopped 661!
> 
> Almost!



But, probably not!


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> I think I hear a tree screaming BIG MAC ATTACK!


I suggest if you ever get a chance to run one do it ,like having a Cummins diesel strapped to ur arms . Lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> I suggest if you ever get a chance to run one do it ,like having a Cummins diesel strapped to ur arms . Lol


You are the only person I know that has one. Might be a little far for me to go to heft it. Sweet saw tho. I luv the older stuff that people keep going.


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> You are the only person I know that has one. Might be a little far for me to go to heft it. Sweet saw tho. I luv the older stuff that people keep going.


Yea I like the old Macs and Pioneers those reed saws rip !!


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Might have to sell some of my antiques to buy one.
> View attachment 1038379


Wow FS those are some sweet looking bars!


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Tell that to Mr Mac daddy he don’t care bring it . Lol


Were not worthy


----------



## Brufab

I keep passing on those eBay cp/sp 125 but one day I will own one. Those macs only appreciate in value so even if I used it a couple times I would still break even most likely


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea I like the old Macs and Pioneers those reed saws rip !!


My collection contains 4 of Stihls reed valve saws. They are torky too.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nicely done but,...
> Slap a 28" on it!  Just say'n!


Ha! That was back when the bar was brand new, that saw doesn't wear that 32" lwb anymore...now has a conventional 32" and rattles around in my tool box. It almost never gets used anymore, basically in case I come across a tree in the road. That 32" lives on the 566i now, that saw runs good with a 32" and absolutely shreds with anything smaller.

My other 044(hybrid) sits in the self w/o a bar. I'll usually throw my 24" lightweight on it if I just want to run some gas through it. I play around with different ideas on modded aftermarket top ends on it from time to time, so it's usually just bucking firewood or cookie cutting in it's retirement. 

Too get you riled up, the 28" lives on the 400.  400 don't care, she's been warmed over a bit and identifies as a saw 10cc bigger. The 462R I use at work runs a 28" lwb as well.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea the hype is real , put a WCS export in it and it woke it up even more .


Virtually all of the modern saws come with plugged up mufflers. The first thing I do on a new saw is gut the muffler and do a dual port/add-a-port/open up the existing outlet. I haven't found one yet that doesn't really respond positively.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> I suggest if you ever get a chance to run one do it ,like having a Cummins diesel strapped to ur arms . Lol


Well, nothing negative about that I guess!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Ha! That was back when the bar was brand new, that saw doesn't wear that 32" lwb anymore...now has a conventional 32" and rattles around in my tool box. It almost never gets used anymore, basically in case I come across a tree in the road. That 32" lives on the 566i now, that saw runs good with a 32" and absolutely shreds with anything smaller.
> 
> My other 044(hybrid) sits in the self w/o a bar. I'll usually throw my 24" lightweight on it if I just want to run some gas through it. I play around with different ideas on modded aftermarket top ends on it from time to time, so it's usually just bucking firewood or cookie cutting in it's retirement.
> 
> Too get you riled up, the 28" lives on the 400.  400 don't care, she's been warmed over a bit and identifies as a saw 10cc bigger. The 462R I use at work runs a 28" lwb as well.


Nice hinge.  Good on ya.


----------



## MustangMike

I just might know someone who owns one or two of those big Macs! In fact, I think he has a whole collection of saws over 100cc!

One of his bored-out Macs was the only saw to beat a TM 066 running a 36" bar at the GTG. That TM saw beat all the big ported Huskys.

I believe the TM 066 dynoed higher than any of the other ported 066s. I think he runs a Husky piston in them to facilitate wider ports.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice hinge.  Good on ya.


I bet your 566 dose quite well with a 32." Not a tree under 7' that power saw can't handle! Not even on the steep. If you throw in some spring boards! 

My only b***ch is. Every time I read one of your posts and see "566." Fir a brief moment. It makes me think you're talking about a Husky 65cc class!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I just might know someone who owns one or two of those big Macs! In fact, I think he has a whole collection of saws over 100cc!
> 
> One of his bored-out Macs was the only saw to beat a TM 066 running a 36" bar at the GTG. That TM saw beat all the big ported Huskys.
> 
> I believe the TM 066 dynoed higher than any of the other ported 066s. I think he runs a Husky piston in them to facilitate wider ports.


What's a TM 066? Are you talking about "Tree Monkey" Hop ups?


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> So it runs on Kessler
> View attachment 1038051


The Kessler farm up the street from me when I was a kid was a pig farm up until the mid-50s... Now there is a mansion on it with an indoor basketball court and other over-the-top amenities. When the first owner of the mansion had guests over they often had trouble finding the place as it sat way off the road. As such I was asked about the location several times... I took delight in playing dumb at first and then responding, "Oh... you mean the old pig farm..." The looks I got back were priceless.


----------



## MustangMike

Of course, I had a few Stihls even back then (2017).

For 18 years my 10 mm 044 was my only saw. It has been modded by not ported, but still runs very strong.

Then, I started with these web sites and fixing saws and sometimes getting paid with parts saws (give me 8 dead saws, I'll give you back 5 all fixed and running, sell two to cover the cost of parts, and I'll keep the old 066 for myself!). Everyone was happy!

I had 20 runners for a while, sold some and took some apart that are still apart. Currently down to 15 runners, which is more than I need, so the project saws have just been sitting!

One of my Asian 660s (that I finished the port work on ... but someone else did the machine work) dynoed at 8.6 Hp. The only OEM part in that saw is the piston pin bearing.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> What's a TM 066? Are you talking about "Tree Monkey" Hop ups?


Yes, Tree Monkey ported saws. I think his 066 did about 12 Hp. It was very strong.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I bet your 566 dose quite well with a 32." Not a tree under 7' that power saw can't handle! Not even on the steep. If you throw in some spring boards!
> 
> My only b***ch is. Every time I read one of your posts and see "566." Fir a brief moment. It makes me think you're talking about a Husky 65cc class!


If I were to ever cut a 7' tree, my preference would be to face it up with the 566i or the 066 and then complete the back cut with the 880. At least that's what my friends who cut redwoods out on the coast sometimes do with big 2nd growth reds. 500 or 661 for the face, 880/881/3120 in the back cut, and send it over with jacks. I'd love to be able to go cut with those guys for a few months, I'd learn a lot I'm sure.

Partly my intent with "566" moniker is to confuse people and peek the interest of the orange crowd. Make 'em think that a new model of Husky is out that they haven't heard of yet.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Yes, Tree Monkey ported saws. I think his 066 did about 12 Hp. It was very strong.


Very strong, but very short life span! Must strictly be a race saw in the "modified stock class" Im guessing?


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> I just might know someone who owns one or two of those big Macs! In fact, I think he has a whole collection of saws over 100cc!
> 
> One of his bored-out Macs was the only saw to beat a TM 066 running a 36" bar at the GTG. That TM saw beat all the big ported Huskys.
> 
> I believe the TM 066 dynoed higher than any of the other ported 066s. I think he runs a Husky piston in them to facilitate wider ports.


Have you been there?


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Virtually all of the modern saws come with plugged up mufflers. The first thing I do on a new saw is gut the muffler and do a dual port/add-a-port/open up the existing outlet. I haven't found one yet that doesn't really respond positively.


Yea Husqvarna did it right this time and finally stainless wahoo . Lol


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Have you been there?


Mr Lee


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> If I were to ever cut a 7' tree, my preference would be to face it up with the 566i or the 066 and then complete the back cut with the 880. At least that's what my friends who cut redwoods out on the coast sometimes do with big 2nd growth reds. 500 or 661 for the face, 880/881/3120 in the back cut, and send it over with jacks. I'd love to be able to go cut with those guys for a few months, I'd learn a lot I'm sure.
> 
> Partly my intent with "566" moniker is to confuse people and peek the interest of the orange crowd. Make 'em think that a new model of Husky is out that they haven't heard of yet.


Yes that's common. If the face is to be shallow. Say 1/4 to1/3. Of the stump diameter. The 32" dosent have the reach to execute a proper back cut. Even if you cut a steep (not to be confused with "deep") face to fit the head in it and bore out the center wood. If you're friends that tip those big SG trees face cut with a 90 pulling a 32" I would assume they tip it with a 120 pulling 42" or 50". No?


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> The Kessler farm up the street from me when I was a kid was a pig farm up until the mid-50s... Now there is a mansion on it with an indoor basketball court and other over-the-top amenities. When the first owner of the mansion had guests over they often had trouble finding the place as it sat way off the road. As such I was asked about the location several times... I took delight in playing dumb at first and then responding, "Oh... you mean the old pig farm..." The looks I got back were priceless.



The Kessler Farm was on the property at the top of the image with the big pond... It was about 30 acres and there was no pond... a stream ran through it. Below it was a dairy farm that also ceased operations in the '50s. As a kid those properties were part of my play area and early hunting turf. Now... as you can see they are off limits to anything I want to do!


----------



## H-Ranch

WoodAbuser said:


> @H-Ranch time to try it loaded with wood?


LOL! Not really my thing even in my younger days. I do want to see him try it with a one wheeler though! Oh yeah, and at least half filled with splits.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I'd love to restore this old relic! Unfortunately, I wouldn't even know where to start. I don't even know what model it is, or its displacement.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'd love to restore this old relic! Unfortunately, I wouldn't even know where to start. I don't even know what model it is, or its displacement.
> View attachment 1038404
> View attachment 1038405


Old gear drive , will have to do a little research, those 895 Mac gear drive were monsters .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Old gear drive , will have to do a little research, those 895 Mac gear drive were monsters .


Like I said, I'd just love to restore it. This is the first and only Mac I've ever owned. It wood be awesome if completely freshened up both mechanically and cosmetically! 
It wood definitely have its own separate pedestal in my shop. With lights shining down from above along with the sound of Angels singing!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Like I said, I'd just love to restore it. This is the first and only Mac I've ever owned. It wood be awesome if completely freshened up both mechanically and cosmetically!
> It wood definitely have its own separate pedestal in my shop. With lights shining down from above along with the sound of Angels singing!


Will you be able to hear them over noise of the saw?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes that's common. If the face is to be shallow. Say 1/4 to1/3. Of the stump diameter. The 32" dosent have the reach to execute a proper back cut. Even if you cut a steep (not to be confused with "deep") face to fit the head in it and bore out the center wood. If you're friends that tip those big SG trees face cut with a 90 pulling a 32" I would assume they tip it with a 120 pulling 42" or 50". No?



I think they're usually MO with those is to do a block-out humboldt/whatever you want to call it with a snipe on the stump side of it. I don't know exactly what bars they're all running on their big saws, but I think they almost wide enough to get across the stump...yeah, they use the bigs saws mostly just for the back cut... I think one of them is running a 60" on an 088, another was bragging about his 7' Cannon he got for his 3120, but I'm not sure if he's cutting trees with that set up...might just be for milling. I know they're running bars long enough that throwing a chain becomes super easy just from the bar flex.

I know redwood brings a good price, there is a lot of scale in one of these large trees, and that redwood is very brittle, so they'll put some time into cutting just one tree. Even building layouts for exceptional trees. It's probably nothing like they were doing with old growth back in the olden days, but still a different kind of operation than what we have out here in the Sierra's.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Like I said, I'd just love to restore it. This is the first and only Mac I've ever owned. It wood be awesome if completely freshened up both mechanically and cosmetically!
> It wood definitely have its own separate pedestal in my shop. With lights shining down from above along with the sound of Angels singing!



One of the guys I know out on the coast is a multi-generational gypo logger...anyway all his family's old saws hang on the wall of his shop, stuff like old mac 125s, Stihl 090s, etc. The old timers cutting the OG used ran some gnarly powersaws, stuff that'll put hair on your chest lol.

That dude is also a badazz on a cat...he'll run a D6 down slopes that just seem suicidal to most of us.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Old gear drive , will have to do a little research, those 895 Mac gear drive were monsters .


Guys will go to great lengths to get even one in that condition up and cutting, the McCulloch chain saw thread probably has more posts than any other brand iirc.


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Guys will go to great lengths to get even one in that condition up and cutting, the McCulloch chain saw thread probably has more posts than any other brand iirc.


McCulloch we’re way ahead of their time back in the day .


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> McCulloch we’re way ahead of their time back in the day .


Yea there was a kart cylinder and piston kit that went for big money recently on eBay, it started at around 750$ I think it sold for double that. I seen those kart motor saw conversions videos and holy smokes they will smoke any saw that isn't a hot saw and may even smoke them


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Since I got my new chain grinder ive been experimenting with chain grinding.

I've always sharpened chain the way my real dad did, which is 55/25 on the angles (Full chisel) and going all the way to te bottom of the gullet.

With the new grinder Ive been playing with tilting the head as far as it will go (about 37 degrees on this one) and then bringing the wheel down until the curve of the grinding wheel is right at the top plate of the tooth. I found grinding like this tends to make a burr that breaks off muh like sharpening with a file does.

I though it seemed to cut a bit better, but decided to test it today.

The clip on the left is the experimental chain. Clip on the right is my old way of grinding.

Watching BBR's videos on the baby C chain is what made me decide to try it out.

16" .325x.063" stihl chain. both chains are worn about the same, and rakers are done with the soft wood side of a husky progressive guage. 

The difference in the cutters is much more obvious on 3/8 chain. I suspect that after a few sharpenings I would have to go back and take out the gullet some jsut as one would do with square filing.

The top chain in the photo is my old way of sharpening, and the bottom is the experimental



View attachment sharpening.mp4


----------



## MustangMike

WoodAbuser said:


> Have you been there?


Yea, we had a GTG there, I took those pics! He also has 2 - 1969 428 CJ Mustangs! One was even the correct color!

That was not all of his saws, just the ones that would fit in that building.

As it was explained to me, Mac saws were so strong that folks started putting the motors on go karts, so Mac started making go cart motors, and made some larger displacement ones. So, Lee bought one of the larger go kart motors and made a chainsaw out of it.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Very strong, but very short life span! Must strictly be a race saw in the "modified stock class" Im guessing?


Not at all. If you run premium 2 cycle oil at a good ratio, I'm sure it would hold up very well.

It is "woods ported", not a racing saw.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When I was in high school, there was a kid in there older than me, that had two big Mac motors on a cart and raced it.

I thought HE was the luckiest kid in the world, because when he graduated in 1965, his dad bought him a NEW 1965 Chevelle Malibu SS convertible with a 327 350hp, 4 speed.

For me and that car, it was love at first sight!! lol

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's starting to look like a log splitter. I'm not sure that my oil tank is going to be big enough, but I'll give it a shot. I'm splitting by myself and usually only for an hour at a time, so I'm optimistic it'll work out. If it does, I'm thinking of painting the oil tank silver and getting a big Coors light decal.  

Done for tonight, it got really cold once the sun went down, was a balmy 39* earlier.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Evening guys.
We were able to stay busy today...
Sawed up a few logs with the new ms260 clone......


And burnt five big ol' piles of cedar......








And bucked some hay......


To feed the cows...


And sawed a bit of cedar lumber......


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Evening guys.
> We were able to stay busy today...
> Sawed up a few logs with the new ms260 clone......
> View attachment 1038423
> 
> And burnt five big ol' piles of cedar......
> View attachment 1038425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038426
> 
> View attachment 1038428
> 
> 
> And bucked some hay......
> View attachment 1038432
> 
> To feed the cows...
> View attachment 1038438
> 
> And sawed a bit of cedar lumber......
> View attachment 1038452


Looks like an amusement park of fun you got there sawdust


----------



## sundance

@Kodiak Kid , I need to ask after multiple pages of seeing and a couple google searches: just what does "IMOP" mean?


----------



## Sierra_rider

sundance said:


> @Kodiak Kid , I need to ask after multiple pages of seeing and a couple google searches: just what does "IMOP" mean?


Shorthand for "in my opinion." I just use IMO...another one is JMO which is "just my opinion."


----------



## sundance

Sierra_rider said:


> Shorthand for "in my opinion." I just use IMO...another one is JMO which is "just my opinion."


So, why not IMO or IMHO which are common?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sundance said:


> So, why not IMO or IMHO which are common?


Not sure how much more you would expect from a Stihl boy.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> I’m assuming sitting over a deer gut pile isn’t baiting?


I don't think it is as we don't clean up our gut piles.


----------



## JimR

I was out cleaning up some trees today and saw this 24 inch Cherry with a strip of bark missing on its side all the way from the top to the ground. It must have been a lightning strike.


----------



## GrizG

Sawdust Man said:


> Evening guys.
> We were able to stay busy today...
> Sawed up a few logs with the new ms260 clone......
> View attachment 1038423
> 
> And burnt five big ol' piles of cedar......
> View attachment 1038425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038426
> 
> View attachment 1038428
> 
> 
> And bucked some hay......
> View attachment 1038432
> 
> To feed the cows...
> View attachment 1038438
> 
> And sawed a bit of cedar lumber......
> View attachment 1038452


The debris fires are always a satisfying part of this work...


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> I was out cleaning up some trees today and saw this 24 inch Cherry with a strip of bark missing on its side all the way from the top to the ground. It must have been a lightning strike.


That's a great looking firewood tree, we have been burning some cherry recently and wow


----------



## chipper1

JimR said:


> The 2nd generation 550xp is so much heavier!


Fixed.


JimR said:


> When you get to be 69 your thoughts on this will be different. I can still use a 90cc saw but not like I can handle a 50cc saw or a 372xp.


Same, but at 52 lol.


landfakers said:


> Really? I was looking for a 28 and was going to grab a sugi. I know you gotta grind em a bit to make fit a husky but might grab a stihl from the dealer to try if they are that light


They are light, and great bars, but  if you can find them these days.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm a good ol boy and a big kid at heart. I don't take to many things seriously or personal. I joke around a lot on this forum and love a good joke myself, but "three cigarette load."  I don't get it?  What did I miss?


Well, figured the other loads were one or two cig loads since your buddy was lighting one for you, and you'd probably want at least 1 more, maybe 2 after picking up all those rounds and the trailer .


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Since I got my new chain grinder ive been experimenting with chain grinding.
> 
> I've always sharpened chain the way my real dad did, which is 55/25 on the angles (Full chisel) and going all the way to te bottom of the gullet.
> 
> With the new grinder Ive been playing with tilting the head as far as it will go (about 37 degrees on this one) and then bringing the wheel down until the curve of the grinding wheel is right at the top plate of the tooth. I found grinding like this tends to make a burr that breaks off muh like sharpening with a file does.
> 
> I though it seemed to cut a bit better, but decided to test it today.
> 
> The clip on the left is the experimental chain. Clip on the right is my old way of grinding.
> 
> Watching BBR's videos on the baby C chain is what made me decide to try it out.
> 
> 16" .325x.063" stihl chain. both chains are worn about the same, and rakers are done with the soft wood side of a husky progressive guage.
> 
> The difference in the cutters is much more obvious on 3/8 chain. I suspect that after a few sharpenings I would have to go back and take out the gullet some jsut as one would do with square filing.
> 
> The top chain in the photo is my old way of sharpening, and the bottom is the experimental
> 
> View attachment 1038413
> 
> View attachment 1038411


Sure cuts a lot nicer.
Many guys brun the wheel down to the bottom of the cutter, but that will not give the cutter the proper side plate/hook for a round ground chain. Look at the witness mark on the side of the chain, that's approximately how it should be shaped. When I round grind I only bring the stone down into the cutter until the curve of the stone is completely into the cutter, I want no straight spots on the side plate when I'm grinding to file later anyway. You can also lean the head over drastically and then bring the side of the wheel just past the top plate, leaving a lot of hook, but only about .010-.015 into the cutter, they will cut very fast and won't be grabby(as long as you don't go any deeper), but you won't be able to sharpen them as easily unless you hold the file up or leave the gullet in.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> That's a great looking firewood tree, we have been burning some cherry recently and wow


Firewood????
That's a sawlog! 
You better quit thinking that way.....lol


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> I'll be keeping my eye out for a 400, you know, cause I "need" one lol. But I'm skeptical as the only new saw that blew me away were the 462, and that because it's very light, even so I still prefer the handling of the huskys. The 261 was a very disappointing saw, so much hype and it was just another modern-day 50cc saw, I enjoy my ported 261 with a 20, but it's handling/ ergonomics don't lend it to be the limbing saw as a 550, or even a 562 is. Maybe the 400 is light enough to make it feel better for limbing, but that doesn't normally happen with a poor handling saw until they are under 10lbs powerhead weight(such as a 241), at that weight it doesn't bother me much. The little 201 rear handle and 200 rear handle are great saws, and even though they don't feel like a husky in hand, they are so light it doesn't matter.
> Far as the 562 goes, I've always just grabbed a 70cc saw, even with a 20" I'd rather have the power. I should get a ported 562, funny they didn't update them when they built the 572 and updated the 550, by the time they updated the 550 they had all the bugs worked out of them. Still like the 550mk1, best handling 50cc saw built with all the modern features .


I'm 100% not a 50cc saw guy. Always figured a 60cc did so much more and barely weighed anymore. Not that I can't appreciate a 50cc saw. 346xp and 026 were great saws. And I frequently reccomend the ms261 to friends. Haven't had any time on a 550m2.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm a simpleton I guess. "This saw fir that. That saw fir this. I use my 50cc fir this. I use my 65cc fir that." After running a 90. Why run anything else? I mean, what else is there? I can limb a tree with a 90 ten times faster than with a 50. I don't know? After running 90cc and only 90cc, 99.9% of the time fir almost 30 years. Whenever I run something smaller than a 90 (witch isn't that often) I just think to my self. "Man! Compared to any of my 90s. This thing has absolutely no b**ls!" Yes, some of the smaller saws have impressive power to weight ratios and can be fun to run sometimes. But nothing compares to a hopped up 90! Except fir climbing applications, I just can't justify running anything else but a 90 myself! Whatever make/model. Take your pick! However, that's just me and strickly my opinion gentleman. Like I said, I'm a bit of a simpleton I guess.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Eh, you don't really gain anything with a 20-24" bar in an 60-70cc vs the slower chain speed of a 90cc. Break out the 28"+ and use the whole length then there's a difference worth dragging the extra weight around. I'd guess about 80 odd percent of trees I deal with a 20-24" bar is all you need. 60-70cc saw works just great with that size bar in hard woods.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sundance said:


> So, why not IMO or IMHO which are common?


I dunno, they do things differently in Alaska lol.



The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Not sure how much more you would expect from a Stihl boy.



We need an angry emoji for the "like" button!


----------



## bob kern

Can't keep up right now guys. Super busy. If someone sent me a question or something I may not catch it right now. Feel free to pm if needed. Glad the site is busy tho!!


----------



## chipper1

sean donato said:


> I'm 100% not a 50cc saw guy. Always figured a 60cc did so much more and barely weighed anymore. Not that I can't appreciate a 50cc saw. 346xp and 026 were great saws. And I frequently reccomend the ms261 to friends. Haven't had any time on a 550m2


I agree about the weight/power, and if chipper1 had a chipper, he'd probably use a 60 more lol. I'm guessing in my old age I'll probably start using a ported 60 more than a 70. I do run the ported 261 a good bit for bucking, but a 359 doesn't feel any heavier in hand, ergonomics matter . 
The 550mk2 is a great saw for a one saw plan, but it's quite a bit heavier than an mk1 or a 261, might as well just jump to a 60 just as you said. I think the mk2 is a great companion saw to a 572, but I really like the way the mk1 balances and moves with an 18, the mk2 feels similar with a 20 for balance just heavier.


----------



## chipper1

sundance said:


> So, why not IMO or IMHO which are common?


Never been a fan of the IMHO, to me its just a way to try to say, don't roast me for having an opinion. We all have opinions and that's what we are giving when we share something, and that's okay, we're all entitled to have an opinion. Screw this IMHO crap, it's lame!
Hope everyone has their big boy pants on dont need no.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Brufab said:


> could make a killing selling tickets





Brufab said:


> Looks like an amusement park of fun you got there sawdust


I’d bet he could sell tickets and make a killing.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Never been a fan of the IMHO, to me its just a way to try to say, don't roast me for having an opinion. We all have opinions and that's what we are giving when we share something, and that's okay, we're all entitled to have an opinion. Screw this IMHO crap, it's lame!
> Hope everyone has their big boy pants on dont need no.


Internet etiquette can be a bunch of BS sometimes. I haven't noticed here quite as much, but on a dirtbike forum that I frequent, people will start a thread asking for opinions. In reality, they already have an opinion and just want positive affirmation of their opinion...it's all good until you state an opinion in opposition. Then all hell breaks loose and they try to make you out to be the A-hole. If you ask my opinion, don't be offended when I give it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sundance said:


> @Kodiak Kid , I need to ask after multiple pages of seeing and a couple google searches: just what does "IMOP" mean?


IMOP "In My Opinion"  I think? 
At least I hope that's what it means. Otherwise I've probably been confusing a lot of folks on this Forum fir a good while now! 
I guess It doesn't need the "P" in the abbreviation. No wait! Its an acronym! No wait! .... @Hermio !!!!

IMOP "In My OPinion" Thats it!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Another short video of the difference with sharpening. Same with the new grind being on the left. This time instead of just letting the weight of the saw do the work, I pushed on it just a bit.

Funny thing is when I got my first grinder, I had every shop within 100 miles sharpedn a chain and my chain blew theirs out of the water, and everyone I've sharpened for has said its the sharpest chain they have run.

But now that I know I can get more with the grinder, I'm a bit mad about sharpening chain the same way the last 20 years.

My wheels also don't seem to need dressed nearly as much sharpening this way.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I'm 100% not a 50cc saw guy. Always figured a 60cc did so much more and barely weighed anymore. Not that I can't appreciate a 50cc saw. 346xp and 026 were great saws. And I frequently reccomend the ms261 to friends. Haven't had any time on a 550m2.
> 
> Eh, you don't really gain anything with a 20-24" bar in an 60-70cc vs the slower chain speed of a 90cc. Break out the 28"+ and use the whole length then there's a difference worth dragging the extra weight around. I'd guess about 80 odd percent of trees I deal with a 20-24" bar is all you need. 60-70cc saw works just great with that size bar in hard woods.


Im going to post a video of my , Hopped 661 bucking a 14" log with a 36" bar. Then the same log, power head, chain compliment, wheel, and grind, but with a 16" bar. 
Then Im going to post a video limbing one side of a dry sound snag with my stock 360 spinning a 20" Then the other half with my stock 660 spinning a 32" both with the same size wheel, chain pitch, compliment, and grind. 
We shall then see if you're theory is actually fact Sir. 

Give me a few days to put it all together!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Never been a fan of the IMHO, to me its just a way to try to say, don't roast me for having an opinion. We all have opinions and that's what we are giving when we share something, and that's okay, we're all entitled to have an opinion. Screw this IMHO crap, it's lame!
> Hope everyone has their big boy pants on dont need no.


So does that mean you don't like my invention? 

IMOP "In My OPinion"  Ohhhh yeaaaaah!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Another short video of the difference with sharpening. Same with the new grind being on the left. This time instead of just letting the weight of the saw do the work, I pushed on it just a bit.
> 
> Funny thing is when I got my first grinder, I had every shop within 100 miles sharpedn a chain and my chain blew theirs out of the water, and everyone I've sharpened for has said its the sharpest chain they have run.
> 
> But now that I know I can get more with the grinder, I'm a bit mad about sharpening chain the same way the last 20 years.
> 
> My wheels also don't seem to need dressed nearly as much sharpening this way.
> 
> View attachment 1038504


Ok…no vid but, Stihl bars on Husky’s?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Todays scrounge. 

I hauled this load out of the woods in the afternoon right at dark. 


This chard snag I tipped a few days ago is definitely the dirtiest snag I've scrounged yet!
The chard wood is pretty messy! It gets all over, but the sound wood underneath is top notch firewood fir around here!





Cut safe stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I k


singinwoodwackr said:


> Ok…no vid but, Stihl bars on Husky’s?


I know a lot of Cutters that run STIHL LW bars on their Huskies. They will even tell you that STIHL builds the best snd lightest LW bar on the market! 

They know wuts up with STIHL!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

singinwoodwackr said:


> Ok…no vid but, Stihl bars on Husky’s?


I’ve seen a lot of guys running Stihl bars on Husky.

Mot sure what happened with the vid. I’ll have to try reposting it with the computer.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> When you get to be 69 your thoughts on this will be different. I can still use a 90cc saw but not like I can handle a 50cc saw or a 372xp.


This is a good friend of mine and neighbor. He heats his house all year primarily with wood. He's 70 and bucks his scrounge with either his 066 or his ported 660 both with 36" bars. I keep telling him to step down to a 32", but he's stubborn as a mule. Mostly I think he just likes running a power saw with a longer bar than mine!  
He also loads by himself a lot of the time when we aren't working in the woods together at the hip! 
His rigg'n is the wagon bearing the Red, White, and Blue. He's a US Army veteran paratrooper!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I k
> I know a lot of Cutters that run STIHL LW bars on their Huskies. They will even tell you that STIHL builds the best and lightest bar on the market!
> 
> They know wuts up with STIHL!


In the case of me putting the Stihl bar on the 346xp it had nothing to do with weight. 74 year old fellow I call my dad (not my real dad, the logger, but the man who has been more of a father to me) gave me about 50 68 link .325x.063” chains. None of them had ever been sharpened., just used till dull. I didn’t have a Stihl at the time, and wanted to be able to use the chains, so modified a bar off of a MS250 to fit the husky. If I remember correctly the adjuster hole matched up, but I had to lengthen the slot, and drill an oil hole. 

Either way, that bars been on my other 346xp for about 3 years, but it won’t run in the cold for whatever reason, so I swapped it onto this older but much less used 346xp for my test today. 

Pretty sure up till I sharpened these 2 chains today, I’ve been running the first one of those chains I started using from the ones he gave me. These are gonna last a long time


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> In the case of me putting the Stihl bar on the 346xp it had nothing to do with weight. 74 year old fellow I call my dad (not my real dad, the logger, but the man who has been more of a father to me) gave me about 50 68 link .325x.063” chains. None of them had ever been sharpened., just used till dull. I didn’t have a Stihl at the time, and wanted to be able to use the chains, so modified a bar off of a MS250 to fit the husky. If I remember correctly the adjuster hole matched up, but I had to lengthen the slot, and drill an oil hole.
> 
> Either way, that bars been on my other 346xp for about 3 years, but it won’t run in the cold for whatever reason, so I swapped it onto this older but much less used 346xp for my test today.
> 
> Pretty sure up till I sharpened these 2 chains today, I’ve been running the first one of those chains I started using from the ones he gave me. These are gonna last a long time


Did you come across a square grinder?!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Did you come across a square grinder?!


I have not. Still watching, but I doubt I’ll ever find one locally.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I have not. Still watching, but I doubt I’ll ever find one locally.


Roger


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 is a badazz saw. Everyone who doesn't own a 400 is probably sick of hearing us talk about them, but they really are that good.  Seriously though, it's by far, the most versatile saw in my line up.



Hey, I heard those 400s were pretty good.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, I'm really mad at them dirty Stihl guys....



Because you can’t keep your saw running long enough for you to get dirty???


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Because you can’t keep your sw running long enough for you to get dirty???


Brraaaaaahhhaaaaaa hha haaaROLMAO!! Phfffaaaaaaaaaaha haaa hhaa!! That's the best STIHL comeback I've ever heard!!! Ha ha!  ha!! Good on ya

And good night


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Firewood????
> That's a sawlog!
> You better quit thinking that way.....lol


A member posted a mill ticket not long ago and the cherry log was worth next to nothing. That cherry burns hot with a real nice smell.


----------



## 501Maico

WoodAbuser said:


> @H-Ranch time to try it loaded with wood?


Might as well put KK's goat dog on top of the pile too.


----------



## WoodAbuser

501Maico said:


> Might as well put KK's goat dog on top of the pile too.


@Kodiak Kid and @H-Ranch lots of good ideas on this thread. Thank goodness for other stuff.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> A member posted a mill ticket not long ago and the cherry log was worth next to nothing. That cherry burns hot with a real nice smell.


That's too bad..... cherry makes some really nice lumber.
It's also great for smoking meat.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> This is a good friend of mine and neighbor. He heats his house all year primarily with wood. He's 70 and bucks his scrounge with either his 066 or his ported 660 both with 36" bars. I keep telling him to step down to a 32", but he's stubborn as a mule. Mostly I think he just likes running a power saw with a longer bar than mine!
> He also loads by himself a lot of the time when we aren't working in the woods together at the hip!
> His rigg'n is the wagon bearing the Red, White, and Blue. He's a US Army veteran paratrooper!  View attachment 1038509


Good for him and being like that keeps him in shape. During my lifetime I saw a lot of old guys that retired from their jobs to sit around and relax at home. They died shortly afterwards. My father in law was still using a chainsaw at 87. He passed away peacefully on his 88th birthday.


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> Because you can’t keep your saw running long enough for you to get dirty???


Yeah, it could be that's the deal.....
I have gotten this one to stay in one piece and running long enough to get a little honest dirt on it.


----------



## JimR

Sawdust Man said:


> Firewood????
> That's a sawlog!
> You better quit thinking that way.....lol


Sawlog depends on if the deadwood goes far into the tree. I'll be taking this one down sometime soon. I wish it was at the bottom of the hill instead of being way up top.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> That's a great looking firewood tree, we have been burning some cherry recently and wow


This might end up at a mill depending on how deep the rot goes into it.


----------



## Sawdust Man

JimR said:


> Sawlog depends on if the deadwood goes far into the tree. I'll be taking this one down sometime soon. I wish it was at the bottom of the hill instead of being way up top.


Yes, you are right about the defect....if it's too bad it's not much good for lumber.
I was mostly just giving @Brufab a hard time.
I run a sawmill, and it makes my blood pressure go up when I see nice looking logs going into firewood.


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, it could be that's the deal.....
> I have gotten this one to stay in one piece and running long enough to get a little honest dirt on it.
> View attachment 1038549
> 
> View attachment 1038554


Looks covered in cedar dust, I bet that smells so good to cut


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> Good for him and being like that keeps him in shape. During my lifetime I saw a lot of old guys that retired from their jobs to sit around and relax at home. They died shortly afterwards. My father in law was still using a chainsaw at 87. He passed away peacefully on his 88th birthday.


That's what my dad says too, he still works 8 hrs a day around the house. He seen a lot of guys retire and he attended their funerals shortly there after as they just sat around. A body in motion stays in motion


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> Internet etiquette can be a bunch of BS sometimes. I haven't noticed here quite as much, but on a dirtbike forum that I frequent, people will start a thread asking for opinions. In reality, they already have an opinion and just want positive affirmation of their opinion...it's all good until you state an opinion in opposition. Then all hell breaks loose and they try to make you out to be the A-hole. If you ask my opinion, don't be offended when I give it.


I agree, and such a waste of time with all the IMHO's. While I'm not gonna purposely try to be offensive (most the time anyway), the need to put silly acronyms in to alert people not to retaliate is absurd, and a sign of how far society has gone in the wrong direction (is that legal to say, will I get reported lol).
I've seen that too, go against the narrative and people get all butthurt . That's why I like to give the guys who are in the "this is the only saw that will cut wood" crowd a hard time, I figure it builds character, and if not, I can at least laugh while they're crying . 
Another good one is the guys "testing the waters" you wimp, just jump in. These guys are one of two things, too afraid to post a price because they'll get a hard time about it or they are just looking for someone to make them a real high offer . Same for the "I'll post pictures and a price if there's enough interest"  whatever!


Kodiak Kid said:


> So does that mean you don't like my invention?
> 
> IMOP "In My OPinion"  Ohhhh yeaaaaah!


Not really much better than IMHO to me, we already know its "just" your opinion, and us husky guys take it with a grain of salt .


Kodiak Kid said:


> This chard snag I tipped a few days ago is definitely the dirtiest snag I've scrounged yet!
> The chard wood is pretty messy! It gets all over, but the sound wood underneath is top notch firewood fir around here! IMOP


Fixed


Kodiak Kid said:


> I k
> I know a lot of Cutters that run STIHL LW bars on their Huskies. They will even tell you that STIHL builds the best snd lightest LW bar on the market!
> 
> They know wuts up with STIHL!


Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.


Kodiak Kid said:


> This is a good friend of mine and neighbor. He heats his house all year primarily with wood. He's 70 and bucks his scrounge with either his 066 or his ported 660 both with 36" bars. I keep telling him to step down to a 32", but he's stubborn as a mule. Mostly I think he just likes running a power saw with a longer bar than mine!
> He also loads by himself a lot of the time when we aren't working in the woods together at the hip!
> His rigg'n is the wagon bearing the Red, White, and Blue. He's a US Army veteran paratrooper!  View attachment 1038509


I like the cflag" wagon, just got to be careful someone doesn't read that wrong, but in this day and age I'd get less slack for calling it a .ag wagon more than likely.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I have not. Still watching, but I doubt I’ll ever find one locally.


Not with that attitude .
I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and their still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.


Brufab said:


> A member posted a mill ticket not long ago and the cherry log was worth next to nothing. That cherry burns hot with a real nice smell.


I give a lot of the cherry I cut to my neighbor, he loves it in the fireplace. He tried black locust in there , it was popping coals out onto the floor and stunk the whole house up, BL is not the best wood for a fireplace. He also gives me all the black locust he cuts or I drop for him. He still has athe tops from three I cut for him this spring laying out back,, he got sick after his booster shots and hasn't been able to do much since . 


Sawdust Man said:


> That's too bad..... cherry makes some really nice lumber.
> It's also great for smoking meat.


You should see all the logs I cut into firewood, that's after I give a bunch of them away. I hate to burn it, but it cost money to get them to someone to make lumber out of them, and I don't really need the lumber at the moment unless I did my whole pole barn in wood, which I'm not doing. If I did, I'd want to use all BL or white oak as they are rot resistant.


Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, it could be that's the deal.....
> I have gotten this one to stay in one piece and running long enough to get a little honest dirt on it.
> View attachment 1038549
> 
> View attachment 1038554


Clean that thing up a bit, we don't want to look like those stihl guys with dirty saws, us husky guys gotta represent!


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> I agree, and such a waste of time with all the IMHO's. While I'm not gonna purposely try to be offensive (most the time anyway), the need to put silly acronyms in to alert people not to retaliate is absurd, and a sign of how far society has gone in the wrong direction (is that legal to say, will I get reported lol).
> I've seen that too, go against the narrative and people get all butthurt . That's why I like to give the guys who are in the "this is the only saw that will cut wood" crowd a hard time, I figure it builds character, and if not, I can at least laugh while they're crying .
> Another good one is the guys "testing the waters" you wimp, just jump in. These guys are one of two things, too afraid to post a price because they'll get a hard time about it or they are just looking for someone to make them a real high offer . Same for the "I'll post pictures and a price if there's enough interest"  whatever!
> 
> Not really much better than IMHO to me, we already know its "just" your opinion, and us husky guys take it with a grain of salt .
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.
> 
> I like the cflag" wagon, just got to be careful someone doesn't read that wrong, but in this day and age I'd get less slack for calling it a .ag wagon more than likely.
> 
> Not with that attitude .
> I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and their still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
> Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.
> 
> I give a lot of the cherry I cut to my neighbor, he loves it in the fireplace. He tried black locust in there , it was popping coals out onto the floor and stunk the whole house up, BL is not the best wood for a fireplace. He also gives me all the black locust he cuts or I drop for him. He still has athe tops from three I cut for him this spring laying out back,, he got sick after his booster shots and hasn't been able to do much since .
> 
> You should see all the logs I cut into firewood, that's after I give a bunch of them away. I hate to burn it, but it cost money to get them to someone to make lumber out of them, and I don't really need the lumber at the moment unless I did my whole pole barn in wood, which I'm not doing. If I did, I'd want to use all BL or white oak as they are rot resistant.
> 
> Clean that thing up a bit, we don't want to look like those stihl guys with dirty saws, us husky guys gotta represent!


Representing proper Lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.


When I saw the light for LWB's no Stihl dealers anywhere around here or my cabin had any or knew when they would. Ended up with Tsumura bars in 3 sizes 18" 20" and 24-5"
They do make it easier, maybe because the saw balances better.
On another note: hey chipper1 is your name because you chip a lot of wood or just because of your chipper personality?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> Representing proper Lol


Those saws are way to clean to compared to mine. I believe in leaving oil and chips on mine as a layer of protection.


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> Those saws are way to clean to compared to mine. I believe in leaving oil and chips on mine as a layer of protection.


The makeup assistant came in before the pics . Lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> The makeup assistant came in before the pics . Lol


Guess if I ever decide my saws don't need the extra protection I can look into one of those.


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Representing proper Lol


Yeah buddy . 


WoodAbuser said:


> When I saw the light for LWB's no Stihl dealers anywhere around here or my cabin had any or knew when they would. Ended up with Tsumura bars in 3 sizes 18" 20" and 24-5"
> They do make it easier, maybe because the saw balances better.
> On another note: hey chipper1 is your name because you chip a lot of wood or just because of your chipper personality?


I like the lightweight bars I have, and I also have a couple 24"(or is it 25 ) stihl E bars, they are a great value compared to the lightweight bars as the tip is much lighter which makes them feel way lighter than they are. I got a deal on 24" Tsumura bars a few yrs ago when a company out east was going out of business. They had listed them for 50 each on ebay, I bought one to make sure I'd get it, then bought 10. I paid for the ones I kept a couple times over and was able to set the guys up who were buying saws from me with nice bars and chains for much cheaper than they could get elsewhere, win win .


WoodAbuser said:


> Those saws are way to clean to compared to mine. I believe in leaving oil and chips on mine as a layer of protection.


Some of the nicest saws I've bought looked like that, that protective coating does work lol. Only thing is I don't like putting them on the kitchen island looking like that as then I have a big mess to clean up. 
Yep, I'm the chipper one, I've never owned a chipper, but I have rented them a good number of times. Funny story, not long after I started posting here I started getting questions about chippers, I'd answer to the best of my abilities having never worked on them before (I am quite mechanically inclined, but I don't like to get dirty, like my saws lol). I always wondered why they were asking me about chippers, it took me a while to figure it out .


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> I agree, and such a waste of time with all the IMHO's. While I'm not gonna purposely try to be offensive (most the time anyway), the need to put silly acronyms in to alert people not to retaliate is absurd, and a sign of how far society has gone in the wrong direction (is that legal to say, will I get reported lol).
> I've seen that too, go against the narrative and people get all butthurt . That's why I like to give the guys who are in the "this is the only saw that will cut wood" crowd a hard time, I figure it builds character, and if not, I can at least laugh while they're crying .
> Another good one is the guys "testing the waters" you wimp, just jump in. These guys are one of two things, too afraid to post a price because they'll get a hard time about it or they are just looking for someone to make them a real high offer . Same for the "I'll post pictures and a price if there's enough interest"  whatever!
> 
> Not really much better than IMHO to me, we already know its "just" your opinion, and us husky guys take it with a grain of salt .
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.
> 
> I like the cflag" wagon, just got to be careful someone doesn't read that wrong, but in this day and age I'd get less slack for calling it a .ag wagon more than likely.
> 
> Not with that attitude .
> I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and their still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
> Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.
> 
> I give a lot of the cherry I cut to my neighbor, he loves it in the fireplace. He tried black locust in there , it was popping coals out onto the floor and stunk the whole house up, BL is not the best wood for a fireplace. He also gives me all the black locust he cuts or I drop for him. He still has athe tops from three I cut for him this spring laying out back,, he got sick after his booster shots and hasn't been able to do much since .
> 
> You should see all the logs I cut into firewood, that's after I give a bunch of them away. I hate to burn it, but it cost money to get them to someone to make lumber out of them, and I don't really need the lumber at the moment unless I did my whole pole barn in wood, which I'm not doing. If I did, I'd want to use all BL or white oak as they are rot resistant.
> 
> Clean that thing up a bit, we don't want to look like those stihl guys with dirty saws, us husky guys gotta represent!


Wow Brett, that was a boatload of opinion there....lol


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> When I saw the light for LWB's no Stihl dealers anywhere around here or my cabin had any or knew when they would. Ended up with Tsumura bars in 3 sizes 18" 20" and 24-5"
> They do make it easier, maybe because the saw balances better.
> On another note: hey chipper1 is your name because you chip a lot of wood or just because of your chipper personality?


I would say personality 1st as he is a great guy and first member I met in person


----------



## WoodAbuser

Yup, don't ask him about chippers tho.


Brufab said:


> I would say personality 1st as he is a great guy and first member I met in person


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I agree about the weight/power, and if chipper1 had a chipper, he'd probably use a 60 more lol. I'm guessing in my old age I'll probably start using a ported 60 more than a 70. I do run the ported 261 a good bit for bucking, but a 359 doesn't feel any heavier in hand, ergonomics matter .
> The 550mk2 is a great saw for a one saw plan, but it's quite a bit heavier than an mk1 or a 261, might as well just jump to a 60 just as you said. I think the mk2 is a great companion saw to a 572, but I really like the way the mk1 balances and moves with an 18, the mk2 feels similar with a 20 for balance just heavier.


That is why (at 70) I love my ported 462s!!! The power of a ported 77 cc saw with the weight of a 60 cc saw, spring AV, clean air filter tech, computer controlled (no stupid little screwdriver), what could be better??? I have a 20" bar on one and a 24" bar on the other. When the chain gets dull, I just switch saws.

I'm sure a 400 would be about the same, but the 462s were available first. FYI, both of mine are the "early lighter" 462s, and I've had no problems with them. I do, however, run premium 2 cycle oil (AMSOIL Saber) at 40:1 in all my saws. It makes a difference. I've done a good amount of milling with my 90 cc clones w/o any failures.


----------



## WoodAbuser

My 046 Magnum has been in it's case since acquiring a 462. They are awesome! Fixed income so no 400 for me. So many saws here that some of them are lucky yo get run once in 3 years.


MustangMike said:


> That is why (at 70) I love my ported 462s!!! The power of a ported 77 cc saw with the weight of a 60 cc saw, spring AV, clean air filter tech, computer controlled (no stupid little screwdriver), what could be better??? I have a 20" bar on one and a 24" bar on the other. When the chain gets dull, I just switch saws.
> 
> I'm sure a 400 would be about the same, but the 462s were available first. FYI, both of mine are the "early lighter" 462s, and I've had no problems with them. I do, however, run premium 2 cycle oil (AMSOIL Saber) at 40:1 in all my saws. It makes a difference. I've done a good amount of milling with my 90 cc clones w/o any failures.


----------



## MustangMike

Sawdust Man said:


> That's too bad..... cherry makes some really nice lumber.
> It's also great for smoking meat.


I love to grill venison, burgers and steaks over a Black Cherry wood fire. Gives the meat a great taste (not strong, but there).

Black Cherry is also one of our favorite woods to burn in the cabin stove. Not the highest BTUs, but good steady heat and it ALWAYS leaves nice coals. Other higher BTU wood will often burn down to just ashes. I am aware that results can change dramatically depending on your stove and the venting.

Our favorite wood in the old cabin (same stove, but a lot less draft) was Ash.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> View attachment 1038549
> 
> View attachment 1038554



So you just sprayed light oil on it in key spots and had it sitting near a Stihl cutting wood?


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> So you just sprayed light oil on it in key spots and had it sitting near a Stihl cutting wood?


Dang........how did you guess my method?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> That's what my dad says too, the echo cs-400 is his main saw now. And every now and then he will bust out the 590 when necessary. 50+ years in the steel industry as a millwright/machine repair man plus tons of projects in his personal life like that bridge he built in the late 1970's with a 40' span over the river. He always said he wasnt sure why he had kids, now that he's old he's happy he had me to do the heavy lifting now.





501Maico said:


> Might as well put KK's goat dog on top of the pile too.


Load him up on top of that stack and send it! Dog can ride!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I agree, and such a waste of time with all the IMHO's. While I'm not gonna purposely try to be offensive (most the time anyway), the need to put silly acronyms in to alert people not to retaliate is absurd, and a sign of how far society has gone in the wrong direction (is that legal to say, will I get reported lol).
> I've seen that too, go against the narrative and people get all butthurt . That's why I like to give the guys who are in the "this is the only saw that will cut wood" crowd a hard time, I figure it builds character, and if not, I can at least laugh while they're crying .
> Another good one is the guys "testing the waters" you wimp, just jump in. These guys are one of two things, too afraid to post a price because they'll get a hard time about it or they are just looking for someone to make them a real high offer . Same for the "I'll post pictures and a price if there's enough interest"  whatever!
> 
> Not really much better than IMHO to me, we already know its "just" your opinion, and us husky guys take it with a grain of salt .
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.
> 
> I like the cflag" wagon, just got to be careful someone doesn't read that wrong, but in this day and age I'd get less slack for calling it a .ag wagon more than likely.
> 
> Not with that attitude .
> I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and their still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
> Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.
> 
> I give a lot of the cherry I cut to my neighbor, he loves it in the fireplace. He tried black locust in there , it was popping coals out onto the floor and stunk the whole house up, BL is not the best wood for a fireplace. He also gives me all the black locust he cuts or I drop for him. He still has athe tops from three I cut for him this spring laying out back,, he got sick after his booster shots and hasn't been able to do much since .
> 
> You should see all the logs I cut into firewood, that's after I give a bunch of them away. I hate to burn it, but it cost money to get them to someone to make lumber out of them, and I don't really need the lumber at the moment unless I did my whole pole barn in wood, which I'm not doing. If I did, I'd want to use all BL or white oak as they are rot resistant.
> 
> Clean that thing up a bit, we don't want to look like those stihl guys with dirty saws, us husky guys gotta represent!


Im talking specifically LW bars! 
What aftermarket LW bars do you speak of that are "just as heavy" as the lightest bars on the market? 

Fact- STIHL LW's are the lightest bars on the market "ln My Opinion Period"!

Im changing my "IMOP" invention!!! You can't fix or change my Invention! Only I can fix or change my Invention! So there!!!

Im very familiar with the after market solid steel one piece bars with precision ground rails. Been running them fir 25+ years! 

Why would you want a "raker grinder"? Why would anyone want a "raker grinder"?  
Flat file + a couple light strokes at a slight angle = job done "IMOP"! (it means IN MY OPINION PERIOD!!!)

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Brufab

Just bought my first woodstove


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im talking specifically LW bars!
> What aftermarket LW bars do you speak of that are "just as heavy" as the lightest bars on the market?
> 
> Fact- STIHL LW's are the lightest bars on the market "ln My Opinion Period"!
> 
> Im changing my "IMOP" invention!!! You can't fix or change my Invention! Only I can fix or change my Invention! So there!!!
> 
> Im very familiar with the after market solid steel one piece bars with precision ground rails. Been running them fir 25+ years!
> 
> Why would you want a "raker grinder"? Why would anyone want a "raker grinder"?
> Flat file + a couple light strokes at a slight angle = job done "IMOP" (it means IN MY OPINION PERIOD!!!)
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Stihl LW bars are the lightest...fact, not opinion.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Stihl LW bars are the lightest...fact, not opinion.


  Inside joke Sierra! Inside joke! 
But thanks for giving us your "In My Opinion Period" IMOP. I changed my invention remember!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

When I give an opinion its usually based on advice and my polite way if saying "this is how it was, is, and forever will be. Take it or leave it!"


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> When I give an opinion its usually based on advice and my polite way if saying "this is how it was, is, and forever will be. Take it or leave it!"



This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.


I can tell you know what's up on two wheels! I've been riding dirt since second grade, but am pretty humble about my riding skills because I know there are literally hundreds of thousands of dirt riders out there on two wheels that are a lot faster than I am. I'd much rather be the slowest ridder in the group and STIHL be invited to saddle up fir next weeks ride. Vs. be the fastest rider in the group surrounded by idiots slower than snails that think they are actually fast and can really ride!  
That being said. "In my humble opinion" (IMHO not to be confused with my invention IMOP) I'm a much better Cutter than an off-road rider! Yes this place has a very mellow vibe, so I try to play nice. Unfortunately I get a little arrogant and straight forward sometimes and I apologize fir that. However, cut'n timber out of logging camps and commercial fishing on crab boats for 25+ years will make a man grow some pretty thick skin and tell it like he sees it!  

I always say. "Judge me for being me, but don't judge me fir speaking my mind!"  Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> I can tell you know what's up on two wheels. I've been riding dirt since second grade, but am pretty humble about my riding skills because I know there are literally hundreds of thousands of dirt riders out there on two wheels that are a lot faster than I am. I'd much rather be the slowest ridder in the group and STIHL be invited to saddle up fir next weeks ride. Vs. be the fastest rider in the group surrounded by idiots slower than snails that think they are actually fast and can really ride!



I figure no matter how good we are at something, there's someone who's better. I used to be legitimately fast on a dirtbike, but was always amazed by the pure speed that my AMA pro mx'er friend had in more open terrain.

I really ate humble pie when I took up riding observed trials. I went from being one of the local fast guys to being the guy that's struggling at everything. Luckily trials guys are maybe the nicest group of people you'll ever meet. They have infinite amounts of patience for people like me and I even had to let them know that it was ok to make fun of me. A couple of the trials guys I rode with were local pros, in what sport will a professional hang out and coach a newb? 

I try to bring that same trials attitude to dirtbikes. I'm not afraid to ride with newer/slower riders, as long as they have a positive attitude and want to learn. One of my favorite riding partners is considerably slower than me, but he insists that we ride trails/obstacles that challenge him. The guys that lose their cool and get all pissy, don't get invites to go riding again.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I figure no matter how good we are at something, there's someone who's better. I used to be legitimately fast on a dirtbike, but was always amazed by the pure speed that my AMA pro mx'er friend had in more open terrain.
> 
> I really ate humble pie when I took up riding observed trials. I went from being one of the local fast guys to being the guy that's struggling at everything. Luckily trials guys are maybe the nicest group of people you'll ever meet. They have infinite amounts of patience for people like me and I even had to let them know that it was ok to make fun of me. A couple of the trials guys I rode with were local pros, in what sport will a professional hang out and coach a newb?
> 
> I try to bring that same trials attitude to dirtbikes. I'm not afraid to ride with newer/slower riders, as long as they have a positive attitude and want to learn. One of my favorite riding partners is considerably slower than me, but he insists that we ride trails/obstacles that challenge him. The guys that lose their cool and get all pissy, don't get invites to go riding again.


Good on ya! Yeah, don't get me wrong and Im not saying you are. Im not against riding with slower riders. As long as they arn't arrogant but clueless at the same time as to there level of ridding skills! I'm often one of the slower wolves in the pack myself. A lot if my riding partners are simply gutsier than I am on hits and hills. I don't want to break myself or my bike! That gets expensive quick. Im hard enough on power saws! 

I've heard that about trials ridders! Every time I see A Geoff Arron interview. He is really soft spoken and humble. Nothing like a Pro MX'er!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good on ya! Yeah, don't get me wrong and Im not saying you are. Im not against riding with slower riders. As long as they arn't arrogant but clueless at the same time as to there level of ridding skills! I'm often one of the slower wolves in the pack myself. A lot if my riding partners are simply gutsier than I am on hits and hills. I don't want to break myself or my bike! That gets expensive quick. Im hard enough in power saws!
> 
> I've heard that about trials ridders! Every time I see A Geoff Arron interview. He is really soft spoken and humble. Nothing like a Pro MX'er!


I had a pretty gnarly crash a few years ago that slowed me down for awhile...I hear you on not wanting to break yourself. I was lucky to not end up in a wheelchair after that one. My pro-mx'er friend is paraplegic after a racing incident several years ago. Just a couple weeks ago, a local riding passed away after a slow speed tip-over in some of the more extreme terrain that I often ride on.

I sometimes fool myself into thinking that the uber-technical/hard enduro stuff is safe because the speeds are so slow...however, a fatal fall is still a definite possibility. I'm not going to give it up, but having respect for the terrain goes a long way in avoiding accidents.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I had a pretty gnarly crash a few years ago that slowed me down for awhile...I hear you on not wanting to break yourself. I was lucky to not end up in a wheelchair after that one. My pro-mx'er friend is paraplegic after a racing incident several years ago. Just a couple weeks ago, a local riding passed away after a slow speed tip-over in some of the more extreme terrain that I often ride on.
> 
> I sometimes fool myself into thinking that the uber-technical/hard enduro stuff is safe because the speeds are so slow...however, a fatal fall is still a definite possibility. I'm not going to give it up, but having respect for the terrain goes a long way in avoiding accidents.


Most definitely!  My dad had a bad crash at one of our local riding spots when my brother snd I were just kids. He was riding an old school Husky 500 two stroke duel spring rear shock. Remember those? Maroon and polished metal gas tank? 
Anyways, it put him in a comma fir a few weeks and in the hospital fir several months. Life flight learjet to Seattle. The whole works. Hit the ground do hard his chin strap on his helmet parted st the stitching. Bell moto 3 witch back then was a top of the line helmet. Doctors told my mom they didn't think he was gonna make it. He miraculously did fortunately. I was in third grade and ridding a RM60 at the time. I didn't ride for a couple years after that, and to this day a pretty conservative rider because of his crash. Dirt Bikes can be grumpy sleepers and get mean when you wake them up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> For me, it was more about the cheap reproduction plastics than anything. My 066 and 1 of my 044s had the dreaded leaky fuel caps that the screw-cap Stihls get. The 066 was leaking really bad, like 'out of service' bad. New caps/o-rings don't fix the leak *and I think an OEM stihl tank is $180.* The farmertec tanks cost less than $40, fit perfectly, and don't leak fuel.


reminds me of a tractor problem i had a bit back. tach cable took a powder. some online for other brands running $24.95 (back then) but a new one for my M-F was $175.00. and i did not want to run up the hours and not record them. and not wanting to..... pay out close to $200/w tax... i stalled for a bit. 100 hrs or so. then had an idea. so i went to the speedometer shop not too far from me. (big cities may have lots of crime, but they have everything! lol) . bot couple feet. but while it just fit diam ID/OD, i needed a square end. ! and i did not feel like making the tooling, mill, drill press, etc... so 'we' logged a few more unlogged hours... then i had an idea. and tried it. worked perfectly... and i had my square end 15 mins later!  total cost for my 'new' tach drive/$12.00

still rpming, just fine! 



hope u have, found or made a leak-proof cap solution.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve seen a lot of guys running Stihl bars on Husky.
> 
> Mot sure what happened with the vid. I’ll have to try reposting it with the computer.


So, the bar and the saw don’t fight each other?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

No, not if they are married. If so, they get along quite well actually!  Opposites attract I guess!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

guess i wont be putting up any christmas lights on my house this year!  ??

then today, this i read this posted up on the neighborhood forum...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> When I give an opinion its usually based on advice and my polite way if saying "this is how it was, is, and forever will be. Take it or leave it!"


_'attitude'_ can be a motivator for me!


----------



## svk

sundance said:


> So, why not IMO or IMHO which are common?


Disclaimer.....as a guy who attempts to use the correct sayings, here are my interpretations:

"Just my opinion" has the qualifier of "just" meaning the person making the statement admits there may be a margin of error in their statement.

"In my opinion" means they are pretty sure they are in the right track.

IMHO could be "in my humble opinion" or "in my honest opinion". These could be used to portray that the person is being humble or honest...or this could be loaded with a twinge of sarcasm if the writer knows he's arguing with someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.

The tough part is not everyone follows the same guidelines and it is tough to convey tone across the internet...as opposed to talking with your SO in real life..if they say "fine" or "whatever" you know you are screwed. LOL.

In short I just accept IMHO, IMO, and JMO that the writer is saying they are expressing their truthful opinion.

JMHO (you like that one?)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> No, not if they are married. If so, they get along quite well actually!  Opposites attract I guess!


you sound like a wise man, KK! ~


----------



## Sierra_rider

I don't think anyone mentioned it, or if they did, I missed it(this thread moves fast)...but I just wanted to point out that this is Pearl Harbor Day. There's not many WW2 vets left, I think I read only 1.8%, so it's a good time to reflect on what their sacrifices meant. Not just the vets that saw active duty, but even the sacrifices the people at home had to endure.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> That is why (at 70) I love my ported 462s!!! The power of a ported 77 cc saw with the weight of a 60 cc saw, spring AV, clean air filter tech, computer controlled (no stupid little screwdriver), what could be better??? I have a 20" bar on one and a 24" bar on the other. When the chain gets dull, I just switch saws.
> 
> I'm sure a 400 would be about the same, but the 462s were available first. FYI, both of mine are the "early lighter" 462s, and I've had no problems with them. I do, however, run premium 2 cycle oil (AMSOIL Saber) at 40:1 in all my saws. It makes a difference. I've done a good amount of milling with my 90 cc clones w/o any failures.


How the hell did you get to be 70 years old?

Then I tried to recall back what year I met you and it was several year ago now. 

I always think of you at 62-64.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.


I try to be a chill guy...except on hunting/shooting sites when the creedmore groupies and pimps show up. There is one writer from Outdoor Life who hates me because I called him out for putting the CM at the top of every single list.

I like AS now. Wasn't always such a fun place back when management allowed the inmates to run the asylum.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned it, or if they did, I missed it(this thread moves fast)...but I just wanted to point out that this is Pearl Harbor Day. There's not many WW2 vets left, I think I read only 1.8%, so it's a good time to reflect on what their sacrifices meant. Not just the vets that saw active duty, but even the sacrifices the people at home had to endure.


thank you! i have a WWII Pearl Harbor story... i will keep it brief...

my Mom, her family had sailed over from S Diego on their 2-master... to HI (territory then) and she lived on the island when the - -'s attacked it. saw it first hand... she was about 16 at the time. there is more to it, but suffice it to say....

so thanks for the mention. i had not caught up to this date yet today.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned it, or if they did, I missed it(this thread moves fast)...but I just wanted to point out that this is Pearl Harbor Day. There's not many WW2 vets left, I think I read only 1.8%, so it's a good time to reflect on what their sacrifices meant. Not just the vets that saw active duty, but even the sacrifices the people at home had to endure.


Hear hear. May we always be vigilant.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Disclaimer.....as a guy who attempts to use the correct sayings, here are my interpretations:
> 
> "Just my opinion" has the qualifier of "just" meaning the person making the statement admits there may be a margin of error in their statement.
> 
> "In my opinion" means they are pretty sure they are in the right track.
> 
> IMHO could be "in my humble opinion" or "in my honest opinion". These could be used to portray that the person is being humble or honest...or this could be loaded with a twinge of sarcasm if the writer knows he's arguing with someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> The tough part is not everyone follows the same guidelines and it is tough to convey tone across the internet...as opposed to talking with your SO in real life..if they say "fine" or "whatever" you know you are screwed. LOL.
> 
> In short I just accept IMHO, IMO, and JMO that the writer is saying they are expressing their truthful opinion.
> 
> JMHO (you like that one?)



This is how I kinda see it. I like using it when communicating theories, ideas, or educated guesses that I can't reasonably call a fact. A lot of opinions are almost fact, but aren't necessarily relevant to each person's situation. Case in point would be just the difference in saws, cutting styles, etc between the west and east coast guys.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> This is how I kinda see it. I like using it when communicating theories, ideas, or educated guesses that I can't reasonably call a fact. A lot of opinions are almost fact, but aren't necessarily relevant to each person's situation. Case in point would be just the difference in saws, cutting styles, etc between the west and east coast guys.


Agreed. One thing I learned with age is there are many different ways to skin the proverbial cat.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thank you! i have a WWII Pearl Harbor story... i will keep it brief...
> 
> my Mom, her family had sailed over from S Diego on their 2-master... to HI (territory then) and she lived on the island when the - -'s attacked it. saw it first hand... she was abouot 16 at the time. there is more to it, but suffice it to say....
> 
> so thanks for the mention. i had not caught up to this date yet today.
> 
> View attachment 1038643



It's actually kind of sad...I had an epiphany that it was Rememberance day and went to check my calendar just to make sure that I wasn't going crazy and....there wasn't anything on the calendar. I could go on about what days are marked on the calendar, but I'll refrain.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> How the hell did you get to be 70 years old?
> 
> Then I tried to recall back what year I met you and it was several year ago now.
> 
> I always think of you at 62-64.


It's crazy how that works. A friend of mine, I met when he was what my dad's age is now...20 years later and he's almost 80, but I still think of him as being 60-62. It helps that he's still active, the guy even still rides dirtbikes, although he usually takes a shortcut to get back to the trucks nowadays...don't blame him really, I hope to be doing the same at his age.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Not with that attitude .
> I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and they’re still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
> Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.


I’ve never seen one locally. I’ve asked around the saw mill and saw shops and everyone just looks at me with the deer in the headlights stare.


----------



## Sawdust Man

svk said:


> I try to be a chill guy...except on hunting/shooting sites when the creedmore groupies and pimps show up. There is one writer from Outdoor Life who hates me because I called him out for putting the CM at the top of every single list.
> 
> I like AS now. Wasn't always such a fun place back when management allowed the inmates to run the asylum.


I hear ya.
I dislike the creedmore not because there's really anything wrong with it, but because of all the hype that people buy into. And then they defend it as if all other cartridges are now and forever obsolete, because the mighty 6.5 cm has arrived...


----------



## svk

Sawdust Man said:


> I hear ya.
> I dislike the creedmore not because there's really anything wrong with it, but because of all the hype that people buy into. And then they defend it as if all other cartridges are now and forever obsolete, because the mighty 6.5 cm has arrived...


Yes exactly!!!!!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

While the Stihl LW bars may or may not be the lightest, I would venture that the NON LW Tsumura are the heaviest. I’ve got a 36” Tsumura standard bar and that think feels like Ike it’s 8’ long with how heavy it is, and I’m 6’10” and like long bars.


----------



## svk

Some of the hunting writers are cool guys and others are real blowhards. I was surprised to see the one OL writer (and his brother) trolling and trashing the people who responded to his articles with criticism. Pretty trashy way to respond IMHO.

Not to rant too much but I laugh and the cartridges they recommend in their top ten lists. Especially the ones that are marginal at best for big game.

My great grandfather shot many moose with a .30 remington (rimless version of 30-30). It worked for him because he was a great hunter shooting at short range. I would never recommend that readers of an outdoor magazine take a 30-30 on a moose hunt especially since they are most likely paying big bucks for a hunt. And even less so if they were hunting in grizzly territory.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> Some of the hunting writers are cool guys and others are real blowhards. I was surprised to see the one OL writer (and his brother) trolling and trashing the people who responded to his articles with criticism. Pretty trashy way to respond IMHO.


The gun writing industry is a strange place. 

I did a gun related podcast for about 2 years, and have wrote a couple articles. 

The one incident that really caught be by surprise is when I bought a Henry rifle and posted on my Facebook page that I thought it was junk, and how many issues I had with it (as a side note, the 4th one they have sent me is back at the factory again because none of them have worked)

Anyway. I didn’t write an article. I didn’t trash the brand really. Just posted with the first rifle that I was having issues with misfires and extraction. 

You would not believe the number of emails, text, messages and calls I got saying that I was wrong and Henry is a great company and I shouldn’t trash talk them, and they are American made and blah blah blah. 

Doesn’t matter if they are American made if they are garbage. Hipoint is American made too.


----------



## MustangMike

I have not done much motorized dirt bike riding even though I did briefly own a Yamaha 360 Enduro back in the day!

But I did ride with a group of crazy road bike riders (pedal bikes), and I've done 59 MPH on my bike (on the downhill) and slalomed down long windy downhills (after climbing up them) at 40-50 MPH only inches away from other riders. If you watch competitions like the Tour De France and don't understand the importance of drafting, you will if you ever ride with a group.

Let me tell you, you had better be on your game doing that! My road bike is Carbon (as are the wheels), the tires are inflated to 120 lbs and are only about an inch wide (actually 23mm is only .9 inch wide), there is no suspension, and it has pincher cork brake pads (discs on road bikes came out later, and they have cork instead of rubber because the rubber will make a carbon wheel so hot the tire will blow).

In addition to having riding skills, you must avoid any potholes, stones, branches, and animals (squirrels, wood chucks, cats, foxes, deer, and even a bear). And I did not even mention the cars (3 times I've had stuff thrown at me from moving cars).

I've witnessed a few crashes, but luckily the injuries were never as bad as they could have been (road rash instead of broken bones). The scariest was when a guy braked hard on a steep downhill curve and his wheel folded and he went across the road just barely being missed by a car coming from the opposite direction. Luckily, the car driver braked hard and fast, but I always replay that one in my mind any time I'm thinking of taking too much risk.

Another time a deer ran out from behind a solid fence and our lead rider hit is so hard that the bike cartwheeled over the front wheel. He tucked, but had the wind knocked out of him when he landed, and he stayed on the pavement for about 10 minutes. An ambulance crew arrived, checked him out, applied a few bandages and he rode home!

I've gone down several times when mountain biking, but never when road biking. Age and injuries have taken their toll, so almost all my rides now are solo, but I do miss the good old days. We used to ride 4 days a week, 25-35 miles on weekdays and 50-75 miles on Sunday. Often the group was 6-8 riders, but on a few occasions, we had 18 riders (which was really too many).


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Lets try posting that video again.
View attachment sharpening 2.mp4


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I used to ride dirtbike quite a bit as a teenager, but we were poor kids so never had anything fast or powerful, my bike was a air cooled Suzuki 250 4 stroke.

I sold it when we moved to Texas, and then once we got to Idaho I went and got a Liquid cooled Yamaha 250 2 stroke.

I hadn't rode in a few years at that point, and that bike scared the hell out of me, and after a wreck where I took it over backwards on a steep hill and cracked my helmet front to back, I sold it and haven't touched one since.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The one incident that really caught be by surprise is when I bought a Henry rifle and posted on my Facebook page that I thought it was junk, and how many issues I had with it (as a side note, the 4th one they have sent me is back at the factory again because none of them have worked)


 That sounds like a Marlin 39, in fact they have their own whole website to help you get them going! lol

Many years ago, I bought an early Henry lever 22, you know, the one with "plastic" sights. I put it on my ATV and it's still there and STILL doesn't jam with no matter what ammo I put in it, in any order, from CB caps to Stingers!

To this day it's NEVER been cleaned even one time and wiped off less than once a year. It's been left on the trap line overnight a couple times and even lost off the ATV a couple times, getting run over twice by the ATV in the mud/brush.

Yes, it's my "I don't care about it" gun and after all that, it STILL has never failed to fire or jam in any way.

You can move the lever slow or fast, it doesn't matter and I can still knock a crow out of a tree at 100 yards with those plastic sights!

I've long lost account of how many thousands of rounds have been shot through it, with me and anyone else that wants to shoot it, grabbing it and firing away.

I bought a couple more Henry levers since, all are the same way, load anything you want and shoot away, but the first one is always available on my ATV and it gets all the abuse.

Everyone brags on the 39's, but first you have to get them to actually work, and then hire someone to carry that heavy thing around for you... lol

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Dang........how did you guess my method?



I‘m insightful like that.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawyer Rob said:


> That sounds like a Marlin 39, in fact they have their own whole website to help you get them going! lol
> 
> Many years ago, I bought an early Henry lever 22, you know, the one with "plastic" sights. I put it on my ATV and it's still there and STILL doesn't jam with no matter what ammo I put in it, in any order, from CB caps to Stingers!
> 
> To this day it's NEVER been cleaned even one time and wiped off less than once a year. It's been left on the trap line overnight a couple times and even lost off the ATV a couple times, getting run over twice by the ATV in the mud/brush.
> 
> Yes, it's my "I don't care about it" gun and after all that, it STILL has never failed to fire of jam in any way.
> 
> You can move the lever slow or fast, it doesn't matter and I can still knock a crow out of a tree at 100 yards with those plastic sights!
> 
> I've long lost account of how many thousands of rounds have been shot through it, with me and anyone else that wants to shoot it, grabbing it and firing away.
> 
> I bought a couple more Henry levers since, all are the same way, load anything you want and shoot away, but the first one is always available on my ATV and it gets all the abuse.
> 
> Everyone brags on the 39's, but first you have to get them to actually work, and then hire someone to carry that heavy thing around for you... lol
> 
> SR


Henry redesigned the firing pin recently. I’ve had 4 in a row now that all misfired 2-3 rounds per tube no matter what ammo I used. 

I’ve got a Browning BL22 (in my profile pic) that I am quite fond of


----------



## farmer steve

Talking about old guys. This is dad at 89 cuttin on a white oak that blew over.
MS 180 is his usual saw.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned it, or if they did, I missed it(this thread moves fast)...but I just wanted to point out that this is Pearl Harbor Day. There's not many WW2 vets left, I think I read only 1.8%, so it's a good time to reflect on what their sacrifices meant. Not just the vets that saw active duty, but even the sacrifices the people at home had to endure.


Thankyou fir reminding us! I feel a bit ashamed having forgotten the date today! 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thank you! i have a WWII Pearl Harbor story... i will keep it brief...
> 
> my Mom, her family had sailed over from S Diego on their 2-master... to HI (territory then) and she lived on the island when the - -'s attacked it. saw it first hand... she was abouot 16 at the time. there is more to it, but suffice it to say....
> 
> so thanks for the mention. i had not caught up to this date yet today.
> 
> View attachment 1038643


Ahhh. The Mitsubishi Zero! What an air craft! The Japanese got that one right the first time! Not only Did the Zero play a huge part in the attack against the US at Pearl. The M Zero was also devastating to our Navy throughout the Pacific Theater. They reeked havock on our Bear Cats and Hell Cats. The Zero was a far more superior fighter plane. Until the the Chance Vought f4u Corsair was introduced on our side. That 2800 Pratt & Whitney Double Wasp had them Zeros running with their tails tucked!  Unfortunately it didn't see combat until late into1943 I believe. Many WW2 Historians believe that had the Corsiar been in our Navy since Day 1? The Pacific Theater would have been over much sooner! 

Never forget those who sacrificed!


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> I have not done much motorized dirt bike riding even though I did briefly own a Yamaha 360 Enduro back in the day!
> 
> But I did ride with a group of crazy road bike riders (pedal bikes), and I've done 59 MPH on my bike (on the downhill) and slalomed down long windy downhills (after climbing up them) at 40-50 MPH only inches away from other riders. If you watch competitions like the Tour De France and don't understand the importance of drafting, you will if you ever ride with a group.
> 
> Let me tell you, you had better be on your game doing that! My road bike is Carbon (as are the wheels), the tires are inflated to 120 lbs and are only about an inch wide (actually 23mm is only .9 inch wide), there is no suspension, and it has pincher cork brake pads (discs on road bikes came out later, and they have cork instead of rubber because the rubber will make a carbon wheel so hot the tire will blow).
> 
> In addition to having riding skills, you must avoid any potholes, stones, branches, and animals (squirrels, wood chucks, cats, foxes, deer, and even a bear). And I did not even mention the cars (3 times I've had stuff thrown at me from moving cars).
> 
> I've witnessed a few crashes, but luckily the injuries were never as bad as they could have been (road rash instead of broken bones). The scariest was when a guy braked hard on a steep downhill curve and his weel folded and he went across the road just barely being missed by a car coming from the opposite direction. Luckily, the car driver braked hard and fast, but I always replay that one in my mind any time I'm thinking of taking too much risk.
> 
> Another time a deer ran out from behind a solid fence and our lead rider hit is so hard that the bike cartwheeled over the front wheel. He tucked, but had the wind knocked out of him when he landed, and he stayed on the pavement for about 10 minutes. An ambulance crew arrived, checked him out, applied a few bandages and he rode home!
> 
> I've gone down several times when mountain biking, but never when road biking. Age and injuries have taken their toll, so almost all my rides now are solo, but I do miss the good old days. We used to ride 4 days a week, 25-35 miles on weekdays and 50-75 miles on Sunday. Often the group was 6-8 riders, but on a few occasions, we had 18 riders (which was really too many).


Fellow road flea I see lol. What bike you riding?

This is my daily rider, I've got a few other road bikes, but they're wall hangers or on my trainer. Also have a couple of MTBs. We've got a few hills here... bottom of this climb starts at 3k', finishes at 6.5k'.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Talking about old guys. This is dad at 89 cuttin on a white oak that blew over.
> MS 180 is his usual saw. View attachment 1038650
> View attachment 1038651


Now that's what I'm talking about! I hope I can run a saw at that age! Let alone live to be that age!


----------



## MustangMike

My current road bike is a Trek Madone 7 with the A-3 carbon wheels, but I did most of my riding on a Madone 5.2.

I like that the 7 has an 11 gear cog in the back (11-28). The standard crank in OK, but if I had it to do over I'd get the compact crank. If I'm pedaling in 52-11 it is time to tuck!

I've got 2 Trek Mtn Bikes with full suspension, a 26" and a 29" with the dropping seat post, but I don't ride off road much.

I can road bike from my house to the bike path (less than 2 miles), but to Mtn bike I have to put in on the truck, so I do it less.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It's actually kind of sad...I had an epiphany that it was Rememberance day and went to check my calendar just to make sure that I wasn't going crazy and....there wasn't anything on the calendar. I could go on about what days are marked on the calendar, but I'll refrain.


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Brufab

Sierra_rider said:


> This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.


I hear ya, I got into a few P/R threads and I had to stop. I can't believe soke of the things guys think and say, a lot of hypocritical guys in there


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> My current road bike is a Trek Madone 7 with the A-3 carbon wheels, but I did most of my riding on a Madone 5.2.
> 
> I like that the 7 has an 11 gear cog in the back (11-28). The standard crank in OK, but if I had it to do over I'd get the compact crank. If I'm pedaling in 52-11 it is time to tuck!
> 
> I've got 2 Trek Mtn Bikes with full suspension, a 26" and a 29" with the dropping seat post, but I don't ride off road much.
> 
> I can road bike from my house to the bike path (less than 2 miles), but to Mtn bike I have to put in on the truck, so I do it less.


I still got the frame of my old carbon Trek 5200 hanging from the wall in my shop. The drop outs eventually wore out, so I retired it for a carbon Ridley. One of the chainstays eventually cracked, so it's on the wall next to the Trek.

My current ride is a Canyon Endurace, I've got 50mm deep carbon wheels on it. Mine's got 11 speed Ultegra on it...compact on the front and the 11-34 on the back. The drivetrain is sometimes a bit gappy, but the gearing is almost mandatory for my local roads.

I mostly road ride, but I've got a couple of mtbs...my 160mm travel FS carbon Canyon and my short travel(100mm) FS carbon xc race bike(Spesh Epic.) I'm currently on a hiatus from racing xc, but hoping to get back into it in '23. The Canyon mtb is a fun bike, light enough to climb up to the top of the mountain, but rowdy enough to shred the downhill.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> That sounds like a Marlin 39, in fact they have their own whole website to help you get them going! lol
> 
> Many years ago, I bought an early Henry lever 22, you know, the one with "plastic" sights. I put it on my ATV and it's still there and STILL doesn't jam with no matter what ammo I put in it, in any order, from CB caps to Stingers!
> 
> To this day it's NEVER been cleaned even one time and wiped off less than once a year. It's been left on the trap line overnight a couple times and even lost off the ATV a couple times, getting run over twice by the ATV in the mud/brush.
> 
> Yes, it's my "I don't care about it" gun and after all that, it STILL has never failed to fire of jam in any way.
> 
> You can move the lever slow or fast, it doesn't matter and I can still knock a crow out of a tree at 100 yards with those plastic sights!
> 
> I've long lost account of how many thousands of rounds have been shot through it, with me and anyone else that wants to shoot it, grabbing it and firing away.
> 
> I bought a couple more Henry levers since, all are the same way, load anything you want and shoot away, but the first one is always available on my ATV and it gets all the abuse.
> 
> Everyone brags on the 39's, but first you have to get them to actually work, and then hire someone to carry that heavy thing around for you... lol
> 
> SR





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Henry redesigned the firing pin recently. I’ve had 4 in a row now that all misfired 2-3 rounds per tube no matter what ammo I used.
> 
> I’ve got a Browning BL22 (in my profile pic) that I am quite fond of


My 39 is older than dirt (OG 39M) worked flawlessly fir him for over 20 years. It worked flawlessly for me every since I inherited it in 2006 up until last year. I had a FTF malfunction and couldn't close the action. I got online and there was a short simple You Tube video on how to disassemble it. When I took it apart. There was so much power residue mixed with gun oil that it looked like someone has packed clay into the entire action. I actually couldn't believe it went as long as it did without a malfunction or "jam" as some call it. After cleaning thoroughly I expect it'll go another 40 years without an issue! Probably the second most accurate .22 I've ever fired. 1st would be Winchesters model 67A bolt action single shot. However, neither the 39 nor the 67 are match competition grade rifles. There's some tack driving multi thousand dollar .22's out there for sure. Way way above the class of a standard hunting or plinking .22 

Shoot safe gentleman!


----------



## Brufab

Got my Xmas X27 gift early, will need it for this big oak blow down I have on the calendar for Dec 17th as long as the weather is below freezing. The trail to pack out the wood is all clay and if it starts to melt it will be a friggin sticky mud slinging mess. Thanks to @Vtrombly for letting me try his last weekend


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Disclaimer.....as a guy who attempts to use the correct sayings, here are my interpretations:
> 
> "Just my opinion" has the qualifier of "just" meaning the person making the statement admits there may be a margin of error in their statement.
> 
> "In my opinion" means they are pretty sure they are in the right track.
> 
> IMHO could be "in my humble opinion" or "in my honest opinion". These could be used to portray that the person is being humble or honest...or this could be loaded with a twinge of sarcasm if the writer knows he's arguing with someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> The tough part is not everyone follows the same guidelines and it is tough to convey tone across the internet...as opposed to talking with your SO in real life..if they say "fine" or "whatever" you know you are screwed. LOL.
> 
> In short I just accept IMHO, IMO, and JMO that the writer is saying they are expressing their truthful opinion.
> 
> JMHO (you like that one?)


Indeed I do!  But you forgot my invention! IMOP "In My Opinion Period!" There was a prototype originally "In My OPinion" had to change it though, but I think I finally got it dialed in!


----------



## turnkey4099

JimR said:


> Good for him and being like that keeps him in shape. During my lifetime I saw a lot of old guys that retired from their jobs to sit around and relax at home. They died shortly afterwards. My father in law was still using a chainsaw at 87. He passed away peacefully on his 88th birthday.


 My 88th is coming up in just 3 months - scary.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I agree, and such a waste of time with all the IMHO's. While I'm not gonna purposely try to be offensive (most the time anyway), the need to put silly acronyms in to alert people not to retaliate is absurd, and a sign of how far society has gone in the wrong direction (is that legal to say, will I get reported lol).
> I've seen that too, go against the narrative and people get all butthurt . That's why I like to give the guys who are in the "this is the only saw that will cut wood" crowd a hard time, I figure it builds character, and if not, I can at least laugh while they're crying .
> 
> IMOP!!! This "IS" the only saw that will cut wood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another good one is the guys "testing the waters" you wimp, just jump in. These guys are one of two things, too afraid to post a price because they'll get a hard time about it or they are just looking for someone to make them a real high offer . Same for the "I'll post pictures and a price if there's enough interest"  whatever!
> 
> Not really much better than IMHO to me, we already know its "just" your opinion, and us husky guys take it with a grain of salt .
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Fact, not opinion. Stihl makes some of the best bars on the market, although there are some aftermarket bars that wear better, but most are just as heavy.
> 
> I like the cflag" wagon, just got to be careful someone doesn't read that wrong, but in this day and age I'd get less slack for calling it a .ag wagon more than likely.
> 
> Not with that attitude .
> I wanted a raker grinder, everyone on here told me to get in line, well I have one and their still in line . Just gotta be ready when one comes up. Many guys will ship too. A very nice 451c just sold on another forum like 3 weeks ago for 750.
> Is there anyone around there that has a square grinder.
> 
> I give a lot of the cherry I cut to my neighbor, he loves it in the fireplace. He tried black locust in there , it was popping coals out onto the floor and stunk the whole house up, BL is not the best wood for a fireplace. He also gives me all the black locust he cuts or I drop for him. He still has athe tops from three I cut for him this spring laying out back,, he got sick after his booster shots and hasn't been able to do much since .
> 
> You should see all the logs I cut into firewood, that's after I give a bunch of them away. I hate to burn it, but it cost money to get them to someone to make lumber out of them, and I don't really need the lumber at the moment unless I did my whole pole barn in wood, which I'm not doing. If I did, I'd want to use all BL or white oak as they are rot resistant.
> 
> Clean that thing up a bit, we don't want to look like those stihl guys with dirty saws, us husky guys gotta represent!


----------



## WoodAbuser

KK I think you need a longer bench.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> View attachment 1038665
> 
> KK I think you need a longer bench.


IMOP!!! That "IS" a longer bench!!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP!!! That "IS" a longer bench!!!


...and longer benches just encourage us to gather more crap lol. Mine only looks semi clean because it has a 10' bench space worth of crap spread out over 30'.


----------



## MustangMike

Funny about 22s, accuracy and functioning! Did you know that on a Ruger 10/22 if the spring that pushes the magazine forward gets weak, it will screw up the shell ejection??? There is something on the mag that triggers the bolt to eject. Replacing the whole trigger assembly (to get a better trigger) solves the problem!

My Marlin semi auto (Marlin 60) generally, out shoots my Ruger 10/22, and the Marlin shoots all ammo about the same. However, if I feed the Ruger Winchester HPs, it will outshoot the Marlin.

My Ruger 10/22 even out shot a Ruger bolt action 22 (with his favorite target ammo), and he (a relative) was not happy. We then tried some of my brands of ammo in his bolt action, and it shot the Reminton HPs better than my 10/22 (with the Winchester HPs) or his target ammo! (But it did not like the Winchester HPs!) 

You just have to try different things.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Henry redesigned the firing pin recently. I’ve had 4 in a row now that all misfired 2-3 rounds per tube no matter what ammo I used.


 You must be the unluckiest person in the world!

SR


----------



## MustangMike

I had the Bontrager A-5s (instead of the A-3s) but then I did some research.

The Bontrager A-5 tubeless are slicker than the A-3 tubeless, but the clinchers are NOT!!! So, I figured if they are not more aero, just go with the lighter weight!

I also have Ultegra on the Madone 7 but had Dura Ace on the 5.2 and even installed ceramic crank bearings. I'm not as competitive now.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> Funny about 22s, accuracy and functioning! Did you know that on a Ruger 10/22 if the spring that pushes the magazine forward gets weak, it will screw up the shell ejection??? There is something on the mag that triggers the bolt to eject. Replacing the whole trigger assembly (to get a better trigger) solves the problem!
> 
> My Marlin semi auto (Marlin 60) generally, out shoots my Ruger 10/22, and the Marlin shoots all ammo about the same. However, if I feed the Ruger Winchester HPs, it will outshoot the Marlin.
> 
> My Ruger 10/22 even out shot a Ruger bolt action 22 (with his favorite target ammo), and he (a relative) was not happy. We then tried some of my brands of ammo in his bolt action, and it shot the Reminton HPs better than my 10/22 (with the Winchester HPs) or his target ammo! (But it did not like the Winchester HPs!)
> 
> You just have to try different things.


I have a 10/22 carbine with a 3×9x40 scope I got 30+ years ago for Xmas, it's a tack driver especially with the Winchester wildcat ammo. The only issue I had was the front blade sight fell off somewhere at some point


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> I had the Bontrager A-5s (instead of the A-3s) but then I did some research.
> 
> The Bontrager A-5 tubeless are slicker than the A-3 tubeless, but the clinchers are NOT!!! So, I figured if they are not more aero, just go with the lighter weight!
> 
> I also have Ultegra on the Madone 7 but had Dura Ace on the 5.2 and even installed ceramic crank bearings. I'm not as competitive now.



My 50mm deep Hunt wheels are noticeably faster than the stock wheels mine came with, verified by my average speed vs wattage on flat strava segments. However, they aren't that fun for crosswinds.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I love the Ruger 10/22! The old style 10/22 with the metal trigger assembly and metal barrel band on the fore stock. Once they went polymer on the 10/22 I lost interest I only really pay attention to one if its an all metal model. I have three of them. One has a laminated factory Mannlicher stock and has never been fired! However, I've never seen or fired any 10/22 that was what I would consider accurate. They are great little plinkers and a sharp looking carbine fir an auto loader. IMOP,  I just don't feel they are all that accurate. Not stock anyway, and like I said. I own three. One I've had going on 30 years now. 

Shoot safe gentleman!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> My 50mm deep Hunt wheels are noticeably faster than the stock wheels mine came with, verified by my average speed vs wattage on flat strava segments. However, they aren't that fun for crosswinds.


Sounds like you guys have some high dollar bicycles!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sounds like you guys have some high dollar bicycles!


To the average person, mine sounds expensive...but in the hierarchy of bikes, mine is just middle of the road.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> To the average person, mine sounds expensive...but in the hierarchy of bikes, mine is just middle of the road.


How much if you don't mind?


----------



## SS396driver

I picked up a couple of saws this summer and I got the poulan to run a bit . Before I get into it is it worth my time ? 


Also got this homy but haven’t looked at it


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Fellow road flea I see lol. What bike you riding?
> 
> This is my daily rider, I've got a few other road bikes, but they're wall hangers or on my trainer. Also have a couple of MTBs. We've got a few hills here... bottom of this climb starts at 3k', finishes at 6.5k'.
> View attachment 1038652


Nice ride bro , I do a lot of riding myself road , gravel, MTB , Fat biking especially in winter ,


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> I picked up a couple of saws this summer and I got the poulan to run a bit . Before I get into it is it worth my time ?
> View attachment 1038670
> View attachment 1038671
> 
> Also got this homy but haven’t looked at it View attachment 1038672


The Poulan? Not IMOP! You'll have to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan to get it started!


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> My current road bike is a Trek Madone 7 with the A-3 carbon wheels, but I did most of my riding on a Madone 5.2.
> 
> I like that the 7 has an 11 gear cog in the back (11-28). The standard crank in OK, but if I had it to do over I'd get the compact crank. If I'm pedaling in 52-11 it is time to tuck!
> 
> I've got 2 Trek Mtn Bikes with full suspension, a 26" and a 29" with the dropping seat post, but I don't ride off road much.
> 
> I can road bike from my house to the bike path (less than 2 miles), but to Mtn bike I have to put in on the truck, so I do it less.


Nice Mike  here’s a couple of mine use to race MTB for awhile , Titanium Fat bike frame I built the carbon wheels and my Santa Cruz .


----------



## SS396driver

Kodiak Kid said:


> The Poulan? Not IMOP! You'll have to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan to get it started!


Did I mention they were free .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> The Poulan? Not IMOP! You'll have to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan to get it started!



I was in the mountains a few years ago on a 4WD trail campground volunteer work trip. One of the guys had a Poulan he was trying to start, I walked by saying “Is that why they call it a Pull On”? He laughed.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> How much if you don't mind?


I bought it back in '20, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think the bike was right around $3k. The wheels I added after the fact were around $1k-ish. Seems like a lot, but at the time I was riding 10-15 hours a week on it, so it dollar per hour ratio wasn't that crazy.


----------



## mountainguyed67

My son and I went up and burned our piles yesterday, as planned. We also brought down oak, but forgot pictures. I usually forget, doh! We brought down two Christmas trees too.
I didn’t have it covered, I’m glad I didn’t. The moisture really kept it under control, we really had to work at it to get it to spread.



It took 2-1/2 hours to get to this point, if we burn in May it’ll only take 20 minutes. And that’ll be with spraying water on it the whole time, it’s much more worrisome that way. Everything was way too wet this time, that’s a good thing.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I use to MTB In the Navy quite a bit actually. Only when in port of course. I bought a specialized Hard Rock new for 600.00 bones. Then dumped about another 600.00 in after market components. Shimono XLR front and rear de railers as well as a XLR crank. Lighter neck and better bars too. Has a lot of fun on the single track trails in the Olympics Except for all the horsemen!  Then I took it to Whistler one Summer. I was only one of three HT's that I saw on the lifts that day. Those FS down hill bikes would just blow by me, around me, in the air over the top of me! All I heard comimg up behind me all day was "excuse me" "sorry bout that" come'n through" and an occasional "WATCH OUUUUT!!!" It was a blast. I kinda felt bad because I thought I was getting in everyone's way on the trail until one guy on the lift told me. "Don't worry about it. Most the riders here can maneuver around you or over you  just fine! Stay of the black diamonds with that HT and you'll be just fine. Just be careful if you hear someone come'n up behind you yelling WATCH OUUUUT!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I bought it back in '20, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think the bike was right around $3k. The wheels I added after the fact were around $1k-ish. Seems like a lot, but at the time I was riding 10-15 hours a week on it, so it dollar per hour ratio wasn't that crazy.


Oh, ok roger.  I know some of those road bikes can be well over 10k!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was in the mountains a few years ago on a 4WD trail campground volunteer work trip. One of the guys had a Poulan he was trying to start, I walked by saying “Is that why they call it a Pull On”? He laughed.


That's exactly why! However, IMOP. A Poulan is STIHL the only saw that will cut wood!!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> Did I mention they were free .


Not IMOP!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Here's my other 2 bikes:

The race bike:







The "enduro" bike, it'll go down any trail I can take a dirtbike down:






And one more of the enduro bike, because I figure you guys could appreciate the size of this Juniper:


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Here's my other 2 bikes:
> 
> The race bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "enduro" bike, it'll go down any trail I can take a dirtbike down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more of the enduro bike, because I figure you guys could appreciate the size of this Juniper:


You have some great scenery out there to ride for sure .


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> I picked up a couple of saws this summer and I got the poulan to run a bit . Before I get into it is it worth my time ? View attachment 1038670
> View attachment 1038671
> 
> Also got this homy but haven’t looked at it View attachment 1038672


It does says PRO on it


----------



## Sawdust Man

Evening guys.

On the subject of rifles....
I own over a dozen Henry's, and other than really stiff triggers on a few of em they are flawless as to function....and all the 22's are also very accurate, for levers.
Not surprised that some people have had bad luck with them, that happens.....

I also own a Browning BL22, it's pretty, but the accuracy is utterly horrible.....I've tried pretty much all ammo in it (including Lapua, wolf, sk, to name a few) and never achieved anything close to even marginally acceptable accuracy.....

I tried a 10/22 one time cause I figured since everybody likes em so much they must be good, right?
I absolutely hate those things........Marlin 60's are WAY better rifles do far as I'm concerned.

My favorite 22 rifles are the CZ 452's......we have two of the "Grand Finale" last run ones...... sweet rifles!
Also really like my Henry frontier w/ 24" octagonal barrel.


----------



## Logger nate

Doesn’t anyone work anymore, I’m off for a few days and still can’t keep up, lol. Took the sled out for a quick ride the other day
Rode through burned area on the way up, looked like some good firewood prospects for next year.
Sunset in the clouds


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> You have some great scenery out there to ride for sure .


If it wasn't for that and my job, I'd probably move somewhere else...but I'll deal with some of the silliness for now. That's all I'll say about that, don't want this thread to attract the attention of the moderators again.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Logger nate said:


> Doesn’t anyone work anymore, I’m off for a few days and still can’t keep up, lol. Took the sled out for a quick ride the other dayView attachment 1038677
> Rode through burned area on the way up, looked like some good firewood prospects for next year.
> Sunset in the clouds
> View attachment 1038678



Nice shots! This is my last day off for a while. I'm off to work for several days and then have saws to build when I come back home...so I probably will fall about 20 pages behind when I get back on here.


----------



## Brufab

Logger nate said:


> Doesn’t anyone work anymore


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Doesn’t anyone work anymore, I’m off for a few days and still can’t keep up, lol. Took the sled out for a quick ride the other dayView attachment 1038677
> Rode through burned area on the way up, looked like some good firewood prospects for next year.
> Sunset in the clouds
> View attachment 1038678


Well sure! I work at trying not to be so awesome all the time!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Im actually working on a good size timber sale right now so I can justify buying this!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im actually working on a good size timber sale right now so I can justify buying this!View attachment 1038683
> View attachment 1038682


Nice KK


----------



## MustangMike

When I first priced out a fully decked out Madone 7 they were over $13,000 and I just said "no way".

But then I started playing with pricing on the computer ... I already had the aero wheels (which were almost $3,000), so I entered the cheapest wheels and instead of Dura Ace Electronic, went with Ultegra manual shifters (these new Ultegra were better but cheaper than the previous Dura Ace). Then I opted for the aluminum handle bars (instead of carbon) and the second lightest seat and I got the cost of the bike under $4,800 for a complete bike with "good" stuff.

My bike shop guy could not believe it, but confirmed it was correct. A frame alone was over $4,600!

So that is my ride now.


----------



## JustJeff

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## MustangMike

The bike frame makes a huge difference. When I first started riding with the group, I had an entry level aluminum frame, and I just could not keep up with the group. At 6'1" 185 lbs is not a lot, but it made me one of the heavier guys in the group.

When I got the Carbon Madone 5.2 all of a sudden, I could stay with these guys, especially going uphill. I had no idea how much power I was losing to frame flex. The better frames are also more aerodynamic and ride and handle better. Carbon frames smooth your ride. They layer the carbon to flex one way but not another.


----------



## Brufab

he is not a fan of stihls I see


----------



## Sawyer Rob

One thing I HATE about 10/22's is, they sit in your hand like a beached whale! Yes I do have an OLD one, but these days it rarely gets fired.

Why do they sell so many upgrades for them? Because if you want them accurate, they need them. lol

SR


----------



## MustangMike

The Hell Cat had the best kill ratio over the Zero of any airplane in history.

While the Zero was superior to the previous Wild Cat, it had virtually no chance against the Hell Cat ... kill ratio was 19:1.

The Hell Cat in the Pacific and P-51-D Mustang in Europe are two of the reasons we won the war. (Note: The D was the SC version, just like my car!)

The Hell Cats saved our aircraft carriers, and the Mustangs saved our bombers.









Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last - The Aviation Geek Club


Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Took the sled out for a quick ride



Typical Californian.

”He must be pulling the sled with that snowmobile”.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> The Hell Cat had the best kill ratio over the Zero of any airplane in history.
> 
> While the Zero was superior to the previous Wild Cat, it had virtually no chance against the Hell Cat ... kill ratio was 19:1.
> 
> The Hell Cat in the Pacific and P-51-D Mustang in Europe are two of the reasons we won the war. (Note: The D was the SC version, just like my car!)
> 
> The Hell Cats saved our aircraft carriers, and the Mustangs saved our bombers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last - The Aviation Geek Club
> 
> 
> Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theaviationgeekclub.com


thanks mm, i knew he was wrong........


----------



## MustangMike

My 10/22 is a Delux version, so no barrel band and real Walnut checkered stock.

I don't remember if I got it in the late 60s or early 70s, but it is way more than 30 years old.

It is my favorite 22, I love the detachable 10 round mag, and we always keep it on the ready up at the cabin to dispatch porcupines. It is very light, short and handy.

It is not a target rifle, but it is plenty accurate at its useful range.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> The Hell Cat had the best kill ratio over the Zero of any airplane in history.
> 
> While the Zero was superior to the previous Wild Cat, it had virtually no chance against the Hell Cat ... kill ratio was 19:1.



I remember a Hell Cat pilot’s story. He encountered a Zero and the Zero went straight up, he followed it. Then the Zero came back down while he was still climbing, he shot the Zero down. It had US kills painted on it. The Hell Cats had just come out and he figured the pilot thought it was a Wild Cat, he said a Wild Cat would have stalled in that climb, and that’s how the Zero had got its kills. The Zero pilot thought he had another easy kill.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> One thing I HATE about 10/22's is, they sit in your hand like a beached whale! Yes I do have an OLD one, but these days it rarely gets fired.
> 
> Why do they sell so many upgrades for them? Because if you want them accurate, they need them. lol
> 
> SR


One can get all kinds of accessories for them! This ATI set up is superior fun for plinking! Night or day!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> One can get all kinds of accessories for them! This ATI set up is superior fun for plinking! Night or day!
> View attachment 1038691


Yea I like mine with the 3x9x40 scope and the Ruger BX 25x2 double mag loaded with stingers ot looks like a mini assassin's rifle.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> One can get all kinds of accessories for them! This ATI set up is superior fun for plinking! Night or day!
> View attachment 1038691


 You know the saying about polishing a turd, don't you??


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> You know the saying about polishing a turd, don't you??


Yea your hands smell bad


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Brufab said:


> Yea your hands smell bad


 THAT too!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im actually working on a good size timber sale right now so I can justify buying this!View attachment 1038683
> View attachment 1038682


Cat-a-lac for the woods?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> One can get all kinds of accessories for them! This ATI set up is superior fun for plinking! Night or day!
> View attachment 1038691


Barf!
IMOP of course lol


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Barf!
> IMOP of course lol


Remember the bull pup stocks they used to make for them?


----------



## Sawdust Man

MustangMike said:


> My 10/22 is a Delux version, so no barrel band and real Walnut checkered stock.
> 
> I don't remember if I got it in the late 60s or early 70s, but it is way more than 30 years old.
> 
> It is my favorite 22, I love the detachable 10 round mag, and we always keep it on the ready up at the cabin to dispatch porcupines. It is very light, short and handy.
> 
> It is not a target rifle, but it is plenty accurate at its useful range.


I think the magazine (and release thereof) is the worst thing about them things......


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> Remember the bull pup stocks they used to make for them?


Puke!


----------



## Sawdust Man

JustJeff said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> View attachment 1038686


That pretty much says it all right there.


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Puke!


When I was like 12 I thought that was the coolest thing ever with a tear drop 50 mag


----------



## Sierra_rider

JustJeff said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> View attachment 1038686


Good thing that when I built my scary black gun, I chose .308 over 6.5 creedmoor. 

Actually, if anyone from the government is reading this...it doesn't exist anymore. It, like the rest of my guns, were lost in a tragic boating accident and now live at the bottom of the ocean...


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> When I was like 12 I thought that was the coolest thing ever with a tear drop 50 mag


I was never impressed with the tactical look...but, to each their own.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Haywire said:


> Same. Prefer some dead tree on a rifle. Plastic is for Legos.


Even on the black rifles and carbines it still gets called furniture.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> If it wasn't for that and my job, I'd probably move somewhere else...but I'll deal with some of the silliness for now. That's all I'll say about that, don't want this thread to attract the attention of the moderators again.


No worries. “Other stuff” is now allowed!


----------



## GeeVee

A wheelie barrow for you guys at 58 seconds.


----------



## svk

I’ve had three 10-22’s. One blued with a completely foldable ram line stock, one stainless with laminate, and one blued with wood. Owned a bunch of those ram line 30 and 50 shot banana mags. Those were crap! Even on the ones that would properly lock in, you’d be lucky to get 15 rounds before a jam. Looked cool but not functional. 

The most accurate 22 I ever owned was a Weatherby semi auto. Stock looked like a mark v deluxe. The were made by someone else for Wby and replacement parts were inobtanium so I sold it. Super accurate with the fixed scope that it came with.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> You know the saying about polishing a turd, don't you??


 Interesting reply!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> I’ve had three 10-22’s. One blued with a completely foldable ram line stock, one stainless with laminate, and one blued with wood. Owned a bunch of those ram line 30 and 50 shot banana mags. Those were crap! Even on the ones that would properly lock in, you’d be lucky to get 15 rounds before a jam. Looked cool but not functional.
> 
> The most accurate 22 I ever owned was a Weatherby semi auto. Stock looked like a mark v deluxe. The were made by someone else for Wby and replacement parts were inobtanium so I sold it. Super accurate with the fixed scope that it came with.


Don't know what to tell ya! Your probably buying cheap mags with plastic feed lips I'm assuming. Rugers BX 25 is a great 10/22 magazine. It is a Ruger factory magazine designed and built for the 10/.22. Mine work great!


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> Don't know what to tell ya! Your probably buying cheap mags with plastic feed lips I'm assuming. Rugers BX 25 is a great 10/22 magazine. It is a Ruger factory magazine designed and built for the 10/.22. Mine work great!


That was the early 90’s….Ram line was only show in town at the time. Yes they were plastic crap. They went down the road years ago.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> No worries. “Other stuff” is now allowed!


I think politics isn't considered part of the "other stuff" though...I'm not complaining, it's good to get a break from all that BS.


----------



## H-Ranch

Logger nate said:


> Doesn’t anyone work anymore


It's a crazy world we live in, Nate. Why, even @chipper1 has a J O B now.


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> I think politics isn't considered part of the "other stuff" though...I'm not complaining, it's good to get a break from all that BS.


Ohh right!!!


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> It's a crazy world we live in, Nate. Why, even @chipper1 has a J O B now.


Ive been applying but no bites yet just applied to a plumbing job today


----------



## Sawdust Man

Here's some firewood to keep us from "fighting" too much.....lol


----------



## sundance

Not sure it counts as a real scrounge since I paid to have the trees taken down, but I've done all the cutting and hauling. Splitting yet to start.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> I was never impressed with the tactical look...but, to each their own.





Sawyer Rob said:


> You know the saying about polishing a turd, don't you??


Well nice to know you Gentleman base yhe pleasure of a cheap fire arm on cosmetics! Tactical isn't a look its a senerio setting. It has a specific purpose. That is one of my three 10/22's they are a 200$ gun you can buy at Walmart! Nothing at all special about them. I could loose it in a river tomorrow and wouldn't care!  Yup the Ruger 10/22. A cheap inaccurate piece of s**t that's fun to fire but pretty much only good for plinking and killing zombies, but I STIHL like them even if my hands stink after pop'n pop cans! 

Shoot safe gentleman!


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Here's some firewood to keep us from "fighting" too much.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038701


Is that a rick or a cord


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> Same. Prefer some dead tree on a rifle. Plastic is for Legos.


Wood swells when wet and cracks over time, plastic dosent. Didn't you learn that from chewing on Lincoln Logs and Legos as a Toddler?  
Maybe Im the only kid who chewed on stuff and played in mud puddles.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> Is that a rick or a cord


Now ain't that something....
there you go again, trying to start another fight....


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> We also brought down oak, but forgot pictures. I usually forget, doh!



I already split it today. It’s not much, it wasn’t our primary reason for going up there. We didn’t know snow and road conditions until we went up there, they’re backroads that no one reports on. There had been snow, but the rain made it disappear. There were four spots with something in the road, a boulder and three trees. But we could get by all four. Our property was muddy too, my son had to chain up his pickup with street tires. We didn’t take a trailer because of the unknowns. 







That uncompleted row of oak on the right of the empty space (and the pile in front of it) is the only wood we brought home this season. We were focused on making progress on our mountain property.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Remember the bull pup stocks they used to make for them?


Oh yeah, gave one to my brother. Super fun at a close range!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nothing at all special about them. I could loose it in a river tomorrow and wouldn't care!


 IF you lost it in a river tomorrow, I wouldn't care either! LOL LOL

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> The Hell Cat had the best kill ratio over the Zero of any airplane in history.
> 
> While the Zero was superior to the previous Wild Cat, it had virtually no chance against the Hell Cat ... kill ratio was 19:1.
> 
> The Hell Cat in the Pacific and P-51-D Mustang in Europe are two of the reasons we won the war. (Note: The D was the SC version, just like my car!)
> 
> The Hell Cats saved our aircraft carriers, and the Mustangs saved our bombers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last - The Aviation Geek Club
> 
> 
> Here’s why an Imperial Japanese fighter pilot’s first encounter with the F6F Hellcat was usually his last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theaviationgeekclub.com


There you go! I stand corrected. I assumed both the Hellcat and the wildcat were inferior to the Zero. Obviously I was wrong. Thankyou fir correcting me. Looks like I need to research WW2 aircraft a lot more!  Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF you lost it in a river tomorrow, I wouldn't care either! LOL LOL
> 
> SR


Now that's funny!  Good one SR!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> That was the early 90’s….Ram line was only show in town at the time. Yes they were plastic crap. They went down the road years ago.


Yeah, I had some of those at one time as well.


----------



## JustJeff

You guys talking about a full rick or a facerick? Stirring the pot


----------



## bob kern

Sierra_rider said:


> It's actually kind of sad...I had an epiphany that it was Rememberance day and went to check my calendar just to make sure that I wasn't going crazy and....there wasn't anything on the calendar. I could go on about what days are marked on the calendar, but I'll refrain.


Amen brother. I'm sickened by certain days they give every off with pay but not veterans day. Not right on soooooo many levels. To say that any one person regardless male/ female/ color etc. Is more important than all our vets combined makes me SICK!


----------



## bob kern

farmer steve said:


> Talking about old guys. This is dad at 89 cuttin on a white oak that blew over.
> MS 180 is his usual saw. View attachment 1038650
> View attachment 1038651


Get after it man!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> The Poulan? Not IMOP! You'll have to keep Poulan and Poulan and Poulan and Poulan to get it started!


A lot of them for sure. I do have some I'm actually fond of. Some fellas on here talked me into going through a 295 which is similar to the one pictured and so far I have been impressed. Starts the same every single time. Strong enough for it's weight and no trouble on restarting when hot. Aka the poulan curse. 
On the flip side, I got suckered into a " wild thing" and let's just say I might need one of you to cuss for me soon!!!


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> he is not a fan of stihls I seeView attachment 1038688


If that was one of your Remy's even ol chuck would have been in trouble!!


----------



## bob kern

Sierra_rider said:


> Good thing that when I built my scary black gun, I chose .308 over 6.5 creedmoor.
> 
> Actually, if anyone from the government is reading this...it doesn't exist anymore. It, like the rest of my guns, were lost in a tragic boating accident and now live at the bottom of the ocean...


Huh. Same thing happened to all mine. Must have been a bad run of boats!


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> If that was one of your Remy's even ol chuck would have been in trouble!!


Yea I was thinking he put the Stihl vs husky debate to rest with that one


----------



## dogone

MustangMike said:


> They often eat lots of Cherrys and berries, but if you look at the study done by (I think) Univ of Penn they were shocked how many more deer were taken by bear than by coyote. The bears are especially skilled at getting the young ones, but I've seen evidence of full-size deer killed by bear, coyote and bobcat (the cat dropped on the deer's back in deep snow).
> 
> Bears are opportunists, they eat anything they can catch, including any deer that is caught off guard (bedded and looking the wrong way).


 In Saskatchewan bears are a major predator of moose calves. Wolves take moose of all sizes but there are may more bears. Bears are also more persistent search more.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hey, I heard those 400s were pretty good.


That’s what some say.
don’t have one so…can’t say


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why would you want a "raker grinder"? Why would anyone want a "raker grinder"?
> Flat file + a couple light strokes at a slight angle = job done "IMOP"! (it means IN MY OPINION PERIOD!!!)
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


uh, when you’re doing 20 chains in a row and have carpal tunnel and a bad Ulnar nerve that raker grinder is a sleep saver…don’t need drugs to sleep 
I just discovered this after getting the new Ore grinder. 
kinda like finding the Trim-it years ago for brass…literally a life saver for me. Does all three in one pass…length, chamfer and bevel. Try doing 1000 223s without it 
View attachment 20221129_125756.mp4


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Got my Xmas X27 gift early, will need it for this big oak blow down I have on the calendar for Dec 17th as long as the weather is below freezing. The trail to pack out the wood is all clay and if it starts to melt it will be a friggin sticky mud slinging mess. Thanks to @Vtrombly for letting me try his last weekendView attachment 1038654


Anytime glad you were able to give it a test drive. I'll bring it along for the next firewood cut to help break up the blocks. I've always liked mine so hopefully yours continues to work well.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> Ive been applying but no bites yet just applied to a plumbing job today View attachment 1038704


Now that we were talking about it and talking with your Dad I think I'm going to look for a pair of safety boots for my little guy too. I would feel awful if something happened to his feet as well.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Lets try posting that video again.
> View attachment 1038648


That’s it??
my Dozer Dan 16” 346 would go through that in a third the time, lol
Scared hell out of a city worker who tried it one night clearing a blow-down down the street from me, 
he went back to his Echo


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> uh, when you’re doing 20 chains in a row and have carpal tunnel and a bad Ulnar nerve that raker grinder is a sleep saver…don’t need drugs to sleep
> I just discovered this after getting the new Ore grinder.
> kinda like finding the Trim-it years ago for brass…literally a life saver for me. Does all three in one pass…length, chamfer and bevel. Try doing 1000 223s without it


20 chains in a row? All needing the rakers dropped? All I can assume is either your tuning chains fir others as a business, or you go through a lot of loops yourself and let a pile build up. Then freshen them up all at once! I've never seen any one professional Cutter use a raker grinder in 25+years. Do you do 20 in a row on a regular basis?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WoodAbuser said:


> View attachment 1038665
> 
> KK I think you need a longer bench.


Will that fit on the 180 from earlier?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> That’s it??
> my Dozer Dan 16” 346 would go through that in a third the time, lol
> Scared hell out of a city worker who tried it one night clearing a blow-down down the street from me,
> he went back to his Echo


1/3 the time? I'd like to see that! Can you post a video?


----------



## bob kern

WoodAbuser said:


> View attachment 1038665
> 
> KK I think you need a longer bench.


He's trying to save gas money..... He can stay home and cut in all 4 surrounding counties!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Will that fit on the 180 from earlier?


What 180 do you speak of?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> 20 chains in a row? All needing the rakers dropped? All I can assume is either your tuning chains fir others as a business, or you go through a lot of loops yourself and let a pile build up. Then freshen them up all at once! I've never seen any one professional Cutter use a raker grinder in 25+years. Do you do 20 in a row on a regular basis?


Tree service…mostly hit nails, etc, some rocked…
retired…I do their maintenance for the enjoyment. So far have learned how to fix a bunch of different saws, blowers and pole saws that I’d never worked on. He’s given me a bunch of trashed saws that I’ve rebuilt and either kept to add to my collection or sold. Boss asked if I did sharpening as he has a huge rack of dull chains. Ordered the Ore grinder…will be paid off shortly, lol.

not regular basis…when I have time I’ll sharpen a dozen or so then once I get a big bunch, change to the raker stone and do them all together.
last batch I got back to him was 29.

oh, he also gave me 2 diamond wheels for this same grinder .
so, I kinda owe him…


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> What 180 do you speak of?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Tree service…mostly hit nails, etc, some rocked…
> retired…I do their maintenance for the enjoyment. So far have learned how to fix a bunch of different saws, blowers and pole saws that I’d never worked on. He’s given me a bunch of trashed saws that I’ve rebuilt and either kept to add to my collection or sold. Boss asked if I did sharpening as he has a huge rack of dull chains. Ordered the Ore grinder…will be paid off shortly, lol.
> 
> not regular basis…when I have time I’ll sharpen a dozen or so then once I get a big bunch, change to the raker stone and do them all together.
> last batch I got back to him was 29.
> 
> oh, he also gave me 2 diamond wheels for this same grinder .
> so, I kinda owe him…


Ahhhhh. Ok that makes sense,. Good on ya!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> 1/3 the time? I'd like to see that! Can you post a video?


Might take some time. The saw is like a built 266 on steroids. Dan told me I could run it to 18k but I think he was joking. He sent me a vid of him ripping a round, at that speed, lol
that was early 2000s so don’t think I still have that vid.
haven’t used it in a while as I haven’t had any trees to disassemble


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> What 180 do you speak of?


Post in thread 'Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)'
https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/scrounging-firewood-and-other-stuff.252988/post-7883157


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Post in thread 'Scrounging Firewood (and other stuff)'
> https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/scrounging-firewood-and-other-stuff.252988/post-7883157


Oh heck no! Nor dose it fit the 170 in the photo.I just have that mocked up fir the photo as a joke.  If that bar mounted to a 170 with a properly tensioned chain? I seriously doubt it could even spin it, but if it could? The head would struggle horribly and probably sound like a dying bull frog!  185 .63g drive links. 3/8


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> My son and I went up and burned our piles yesterday, as planned. We also brought down oak, but forgot pictures. I usually forget, doh! We brought down two Christmas trees too.
> I didn’t have it covered, I’m glad I didn’t. The moisture really kept it under control, we really had to work at it to get it to spread.
> View attachment 1038675
> 
> 
> It took 2-1/2 hours to get to this point, if we burn in May it’ll only take 20 minutes. And that’ll be with spraying water on it the whole time, it’s much more worrisome that way. Everything was way too wet this time, that’s a good thing.
> View attachment 1038676



Used to do that in spring at the Coverdale ranch the family used to have. We had to wait until the “roads” dried out to get up to the backcountry or we’d tear them up. Everything was wet so lots of diesel or gas, road flairs and patience. Good times!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Here's my other 2 bikes:
> 
> The race bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "enduro" bike, it'll go down any trail I can take a dirtbike down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more of the enduro bike, because I figure you guys could appreciate the size of this Juniper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bah…a little one. There is a grove just below Ward Mt Lk near Florence Lk where they are 8’ across, 20’ tall and according to the FS gal at the hi sierra station on the Edison road…2-3,000yrs old.


need to dig up some old pics


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh heck no! Nor dose it fit the 170 in the photo.I just have that mocked up fir the photo as a joke.  If that bar mounted to a 170 with a properly tensioned chain? I seriously doubt it could even spin it, but if it could? The head would struggle horribly and probably sound like a dying bull frog!  185 drive links.


Pic says 180


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> Everything was wet so lots of diesel or gas, road flairs and patience.



The people that say “Never use accelerants“ haven’t tried to light a wet pile.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> Used to do that in spring at the Coverdale ranch



In Sonoma County?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Pic says 180


This a MS170 with a 62" bar. I don't even own a MS180! I could not at all handle that kind of power!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> In Sonoma County?


Just off 128, past the S curve. Used to be the Manzini ranch and winery before purchase in the early ‘60s.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh heck no! Nor dose it fit the 170 in the photo.I just have that mocked up fir the photo as a joke.  If that bar mounted to a 170 with a properly tensioned chain? I seriously doubt it could even spin it, but if it could? The head would struggle horribly and probably sound like a dying bull frog!  185 .63g drive links. 3/8


So, you’re saying it could work.


----------



## farmer steve

singinwoodwackr said:


> Might take some time. The saw is like a built 266 on steroids. Dan told me I could run it to 18k but I think he was joking. He sent me a vid of him ripping a round, at that speed, lol
> that was early 2000s so don’t think I still have that vid.
> haven’t used it in a while as I haven’t had any trees to disassemble


Met Dan at a GTG a few years ago .He had one of his original saws there. I'm thinking he said that saw was running in the 18K range.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> The bike frame makes a huge difference. When I first started riding with the group, I had an entry level aluminum frame, and I just could not keep up with the group. At 6'1" 185 lbs is not a lot, but it made me one of the heavier guys in the group.
> 
> When I got the Carbon Madone 5.2 all of a sudden, I could stay with these guys, especially going uphill. I had no idea how much power I was losing to frame flex. The better frames are also more aerodynamic and ride and handle better. Carbon frames smooth your ride. They layer the carbon to flex one way but not another.


The technology they use these days is amazing to build them .


----------



## 501Maico

Kodiak Kid said:


> Load him up on top of that stack and send it! Dog can ride!


I love your dogs and always hope to see them in your scrounging pics. How do they get along with each other?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawdust Man said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> On the subject of rifles....
> I own over a dozen Henry's, and other than really stiff triggers on a few of em they are flawless as to function....and all the 22's are also very accurate, for levers.
> Not surprised that some people have had bad luck with them, that happens.....
> 
> I also own a Browning BL22, it's pretty, but the accuracy is utterly horrible.....I've tried pretty much all ammo in it (including Lapua, wolf, sk, to name a few) and never achieved anything close to even marginally acceptable accuracy.....
> 
> I tried a 10/22 one time cause I figured since everybody likes em so much they must be good, right?
> I absolutely hate those things........Marlin 60's are WAY better rifles do far as I'm concerned.
> 
> My favorite 22 rifles are the CZ 452's......we have two of the "Grand Finale" last run ones...... sweet rifles!
> Also really like my Henry frontier w/ 24" octagonal barrel.


I’ve only had 1 10/22 I liked and it was one I built. 

I actually have never shoot my BL22 for accuracy. It shoots minute of grouse head. If I want to shoot little bug eyed groups I’ll dig out my Zastava M99


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold. 

Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it. 

It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SimonHS

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold.
> 
> Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it.
> 
> It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev.
> 
> Any ideas?



Does it still do that with the winter flap open?


----------



## Jeffkrib

This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
Did anything interesting happen in the last two months


----------



## farmer steve

Jeffkrib said:


> This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
> Did anything interesting happen in the last two months


There was 1 or 2 posts about firewood Jeff.


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> The bike frame makes a huge difference. When I first started riding with the group, I had an entry level aluminum frame, and I just could not keep up with the group. At 6'1" 185 lbs is not a lot, but it made me one of the heavier guys in the group.
> 
> When I got the Carbon Madone 5.2 all of a sudden, I could stay with these guys, especially going uphill. I had no idea how much power I was losing to frame flex. The better frames are also more aerodynamic and ride and handle better. Carbon frames smooth your ride. They layer the carbon to flex one way but not another.


If you ever get a chance have a ride of a titanium frame, probably only 1% slower than carbon but so much smoother. Probebly like the jump from aluminium to carbon in smoothness. I have the team additon Orca but rearly ride since i bought the Lynskey.


----------



## Squareground3691

Jeffkrib said:


> If you ever get a chance have a ride of a titanium frame, probably only 1% slower than carbon but so much smoother. Probebly like the jump from aluminium to carbon in smoothness. I have the team additon Orca but rearly ride since i bought the Lynskey.


My Fatsky


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> My Fatsky


Titanium frame retailed for 2250 got it for 875 that was a steal .


----------



## MustangMike

Jeffkrib said:


> This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
> Did anything interesting happen in the last two months


Did you see we got the thread renamed!


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> It's a crazy world we live in, Nate. Why, even @chipper1 has a J O B now.


Yep, dang bidinflation. 
My rig, and my rig lol.

I was thinking of you guys last night at one of my stops  .





Kodiak Kid said:


> 20 chains in a row? All needing the rakers dropped? All I can assume is either your tuning chains fir others as a business, or you go through a lot of loops yourself and let a pile build up. Then freshen them up all at once! I've never seen any one professional Cutter use a raker grinder in 25+years. Do you do 20 in a row on a regular basis?


Funny, the guys on here that want them are all pros .


singinwoodwackr said:


> Tree service…mostly hit nails, etc, some rocked…
> retired…I do their maintenance for the enjoyment. So far have learned how to fix a bunch of different saws, blowers and pole saws that I’d never worked on. He’s given me a bunch of trashed saws that I’ve rebuilt and either kept to add to my collection or sold. Boss asked if I did sharpening as he has a huge rack of dull chains. Ordered the Ore grinder…will be paid off shortly, lol.
> 
> not regular basis…when I have time I’ll sharpen a dozen or so then once I get a big bunch, change to the raker stone and do them all together.
> last batch I got back to him was 29.
> 
> oh, he also gave me 2 diamond wheels for this same grinder .
> so, I kinda owe him…


What grinder is that, and Oregon. 
A buddy of mine has a couple saws done by Dan .


----------



## Sierra_rider

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold.
> 
> Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it.
> 
> It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev.
> 
> Any ideas?


Cold dense air causing it to run lean?


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Like over here you mean? That's how we've gone for a decade now. We've always had more expensive fuel and hence smaller motors.... Plus smaller roads and smaller vehicle make a bigger motor less important anyway, but the emissions rules drove European vehicles to smaller and turbocharged a decade ago. 1 litre turbocharged petrol give about 140 BHP stock, easy to drive and 50+ mpg.


I was driving a 67 Dodge R/T with a 440 CI engine 110 miles a day round trip to work. Gas was still under $1.00 a gallon for high test. I bought an 88 Chevy Sprint, 2 door, 5 speed, no air., which was made by Suzuki. Window sticker said 59 mpg hi way. I got dead on 60. I had two friends that had the same car with automatic and air. They said it was scarry changing lanes and merging. But, my little 2 door with no extras had no problem at hi way speeds. I loved it. But, at 125,000 miles every thing just started falling apart. I took it to WV hunting one year and had 4 guys in it that all weighed over 200 pounds. Never a bit of trouble. Try sticking 4, 200 pound guys in a Smart Car, that doesn't even get close to 60 mpg.

The Sprint had a 1 ltr 3 cylinder. Mine was carbureted, later sport models had turbo's.


----------



## Sawyer Rob




----------



## old CB

MustangMike said:


> I have not done much motorized dirt bike riding even though I did briefly own a Yamaha 360 Enduro back in the day!
> 
> But I did ride with a group of crazy road bike riders (pedal bikes), and I've done 59 MPH on my bike (on the downhill) and slalomed down long windy downhills (after climbing up them) at 40-50 MPH only inches away from other riders. If you watch competitions like the Tour De France and don't understand the importance of drafting, you will if you ever ride with a group.
> 
> Let me tell you, you had better be on your game doing that! My road bike is Carbon (as are the wheels), the tires are inflated to 120 lbs and are only about an inch wide (actually 23mm is only .9 inch wide), there is no suspension, and it has pincher cork brake pads (discs on road bikes came out later, and they have cork instead of rubber because the rubber will make a carbon wheel so hot the tire will blow).
> 
> In addition to having riding skills, you must avoid any potholes, stones, branches, and animals (squirrels, wood chucks, cats, foxes, deer, and even a bear). And I did not even mention the cars (3 times I've had stuff thrown at me from moving cars).
> 
> I've witnessed a few crashes, but luckily the injuries were never as bad as they could have been (road rash instead of broken bones). The scariest was when a guy braked hard on a steep downhill curve and his wheel folded and he went across the road just barely being missed by a car coming from the opposite direction. Luckily, the car driver braked hard and fast, but I always replay that one in my mind any time I'm thinking of taking too much risk.
> 
> Another time a deer ran out from behind a solid fence and our lead rider hit is so hard that the bike cartwheeled over the front wheel. He tucked, but had the wind knocked out of him when he landed, and he stayed on the pavement for about 10 minutes. An ambulance crew arrived, checked him out, applied a few bandages and he rode home!
> 
> I've gone down several times when mountain biking, but never when road biking. Age and injuries have taken their toll, so almost all my rides now are solo, but I do miss the good old days. We used to ride 4 days a week, 25-35 miles on weekdays and 50-75 miles on Sunday. Often the group was 6-8 riders, but on a few occasions, we had 18 riders (which was really too many).


I put mucho miles on a road bike back in the day, mostly solo. Kept me in shape.

Never was tempted to try any high speed hijinks--drafting a few inches from my neighbor, no thanks.

Here in Boulder about 5--6 yrs ago a biking accident hit the news that really pissed me off. Flagstaff road is an insanely steep mountain road that curves this way & that. A group of riders was coming downhill, likely at high speed, and one guy was in the wrong lane on a blind curve. He ran right into an upcoming utility-bed pickup. Besides some broken ribs and other injuries, his left arm was ripped away from his shoulder. I just couldn't find any sympathy for what was pure stupidity. I did feel sympathy for the poor guy driving the pickup, whose workday was ruined.


----------



## Squareground3691

old CB said:


> I put mucho miles on a road bike back in the day, mostly solo. Kept me in shape.
> 
> Never was tempted to try any high speed hijinks--drafting a few inches from my neighbor, no thanks.
> 
> Here in Boulder about 5--6 yrs ago a biking accident hit the news that really pissed me off. Flagstaff road is an insanely steep mountain road that curves this way & that. A group of riders was coming downhill, likely at high speed, and one guy was in the wrong lane on a blind curve. He ran right into an upcoming utility-bed pickup. Besides some broken ribs and other injuries, his left arm was ripped away from his shoulder. I just couldn't find any sympathy for what was pure stupidity. I did feel sympathy for the poor guy driving the pickup, whose workday was ruined.


Man gotta know his limitations, some people never get a second chance .


----------



## rarefish383

old CB said:


> I put mucho miles on a road bike back in the day, mostly solo. Kept me in shape.
> 
> Never was tempted to try any high speed hijinks--drafting a few inches from my neighbor, no thanks.
> 
> Here in Boulder about 5--6 yrs ago a biking accident hit the news that really pissed me off. Flagstaff road is an insanely steep mountain road that curves this way & that. A group of riders was coming downhill, likely at high speed, and one guy was in the wrong lane on a blind curve. He ran right into an upcoming utility-bed pickup. Besides some broken ribs and other injuries, his left arm was ripped away from his shoulder. I just couldn't find any sympathy for what was pure stupidity. I did feel sympathy for the poor guy driving the pickup, whose workday was ruined.


When I was still working we had a young part time supervisor, got killed on his crotch rocket out on 95, well over 100 miles per hour. All the part timers were taking up a collection to have him shipped home to have a funeral service with his family. The family was to poor to do it. I felt sorry for the family, but the guy had 2 girls at work pregnant, all he did was drive up and down 95 on wheel stands. I just found it hard to feel sorry for an idiot. I don't feel people get "what they deserve" when they die like that. You don't deserve to die, just because they are stupid. But, I wasn't surprised when it happened.


----------



## old CB

Jeffkrib said:


> This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
> Did anything interesting happen in the last two months


I try to catch up nearly every day, and still have to skim most posts.


----------



## MustangMike

I always stayed in lane and watched out for cars, but some drivers were just rude. They would crowd you on purpose, throw stuff at you, or pull out in front of you at the last minute. Don't care how good your brakes are, a road bike w/o suspension will not stop like a Mtn bike (or motorized vehicle) with suspension.

Distracted drivers (on cell phones) became common and very dangerous and most of our riders would no longer ride on the road. Two of our riders had altercations with cars, and after my wife's car was rear ended by a distracted driver, she would no longer ride on the street.

I mostly ride on the bike path now. It is OK, but boring compared to riding on the roads. No real hills or curves, and lots of folks to watch out for. I miss the old days, but guess I was lucky to survive them. It is impossible to get law enforcement to enforce the laws protecting bike riders (I went to the Traffic Safety Board meeting to try). It is very scarry when you are on a narrow two-lane road w/o a shoulder and you get crowded by a tractor trailer.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> I always stayed in lane and watched out for cars, but some drivers were just rude. They would crowd you on purpose, throw stuff at you, or pull out in front of you at the last minute. Don't care how good your brakes are, a road bike w/o suspension will not stop like a Mtn bike (or motorized vehicle) with suspension.
> 
> Distracted drivers (on cell phones) became common and very dangerous and most of our riders would no longer ride on the road. Two of our riders had altercations with cars, and after my wife's car was rear ended by a distracted driver, she would no longer ride on the street.
> 
> I mostly ride on the bike path now. It is OK, but boring compared to riding on the roads. No real hills or curves, and lots of folks to watch out for. I miss the old days, but guess I was lucky to survive them. It is impossible to get law enforcement to enforce the laws protecting bike riders (I went to the Traffic Safety Board meeting to try). It is very scarry when you are on a narrow two-lane road w/o a shoulder and you get crowded by a tractor trailer.


Yea the smart ph made it dangerous for all you guys riding bikes on public roads. That distracted driving is a serious issue nowadays. Be safe out there fellas


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> I always stayed in lane and watched out for cars, but some drivers were just rude. They would crowd you on purpose, throw stuff at you, or pull out in front of you at the last minute. Don't care how good your brakes are, a road bike w/o suspension will not stop like a Mtn bike (or motorized vehicle) with suspension.
> 
> Distracted drivers (on cell phones) became common and very dangerous and most of our riders would no longer ride on the road. Two of our riders had altercations with cars, and after my wife's car was rear ended by a distracted driver, she would no longer ride on the street.
> 
> I mostly ride on the bike path now. It is OK, but boring compared to riding on the roads. No real hills or curves, and lots of folks to watch out for. I miss the old days, but guess I was lucky to survive them. It is impossible to get law enforcement to enforce the laws protecting bike riders (I went to the Traffic Safety Board meeting to try). It is very scarry when you are on a narrow two-lane road w/o a shoulder and you get crowded by a tractor trailer.


Yea a lot of drivers just care much nowadays when road riding I usually ride the back roads , stay away from major roadways as much as I can .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Yep, dang bidinflation.
> My rig, and my rig lol.View attachment 1038842
> 
> I was thinking of you guys last night at one of my stops  .
> View attachment 1038843
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the guys on here that want them are all pros .
> 
> What grinder is that, and Oregon.
> A buddy of mine has a couple saws done by Dan .


No offense, but Pro's at what? Grinding saw chains?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold.
> 
> Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it.
> 
> It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev.
> 
> Any ideas?


If it is not running cold, but runs after it warms up? The carburetor is probably icing up on you. The STIHL 066 was notorious fir this. They even had there own separate bolt on winter kit to restrict cold air from coming in through the main cooling fan on the flywheel and restrict warm air from going out, so it would circulate around the carburetor more to prevent icing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> The people that say “Never use accelerants“ haven’t tried to light a wet pile.


some of the best fun i ever had... well, as a mischievious kid... was when i worked at the Texaco gas station up in Seattle. a coupon/give-a-way shop... so always plenty boxes. when the NK... new kid would show up to start work... it was always their job to go and light the burn barrel. full of boxes. simple deal. of course, us'n salts... had peppered the underside with accelerants... and of course... timing was everything. 'once u finish that, u need to go light the burn barrel'... as another salt dashed out back and.... of course, the entire crew was peeking out from behind the corner of inside.  makes me   even today!! 

_'now go outside and lite the burn barrel... best is to use a match. here!....'

_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Cold dense air causing it to run lean?


we always liked to fly in it...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold.
> 
> Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it.
> 
> It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev.
> 
> Any ideas?


After reading your post again. I would bet my power saw that your power saw has a problem with icing!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> I always stayed in lane and watched out for cars, but some drivers were just rude. They would crowd you on purpose, throw stuff at you, or pull out in front of you at the last minute. Don't care how good your brakes are, a road bike w/o suspension will not stop like a Mtn bike (or motorized vehicle) with suspension.
> 
> Distracted drivers (on cell phones) became common and very dangerous and most of our riders would no longer ride on the road. Two of our riders had altercations with cars, and after my wife's car was rear ended by a distracted driver, she would no longer ride on the street.
> 
> I mostly ride on the bike path now. It is OK, but boring compared to riding on the roads. No real hills or curves, and lots of folks to watch out for. I miss the old days, but guess I was lucky to survive them. It is impossible to get law enforcement to enforce the laws protecting bike riders (I went to the Traffic Safety Board meeting to try). It is very scarry when you are on a narrow two-lane road w/o a shoulder and you get crowded by a tractor trailer.


i have seen the Grimm Reaper eyeball to eyeball before when riding my bike! hard to get over moments like that! even pedal pushing... why, just yesterday, safe in neighborhood... woman comes flying down the street off another... suddenly there she was. i had to make immediate corrective action. sometimes ya just get lucky!!!

left me a bit unsettled for the rest of the ride and evening...


----------



## Squareground3691

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have seen the Grimm Reaper eyeball to eyeball before when riding my bike! hard to get over moments like that! even pedal pushing... why, just yesterday, safe in neighborhood... woman comes flying down the street off another... suddenly there she was. i had to make immediate corrective action. sometimes ya just get lucky!!!
> 
> left me a bit unsettled for the rest of the ride and evening...


Ever get the Death Wobble it’s a right of passage and hang on


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Yep, dang bidinflation.
> My rig, and my rig lol.View attachment 1038842
> 
> I was thinking of you guys last night at one of my stops  .
> View attachment 1038843
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the guys on here that want them are all pros .
> 
> What grinder is that, and Oregon.
> A buddy of mine has a couple saws done by Dan .


one or two of them almost look like a border drug bust down here on the 6 pm news!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Ever get the Death Wobble it’s a right of passage and hang on


no, but i have seen my front wheel so close to a head that cut the light and turned in front of me... that i really had to think twice about that saying that 2 objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time!

one more valid proof of my Guardian Angel!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

farmer steve said:


> Met Dan at a GTG a few years ago .He had one of his original saws there. I'm thinking he said that saw was running in the 18K range.


Is he still alive? Last I heard from him…many years ago…he had stopped doing saws after a bad lathe accident and other health issues. He didn’t sound good over the phone from what I can remember.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Ever get the Death Wobble it’s a right of passage and hang on


well, now that i think about it... close one time! young, on vaca central WA... on pal's Triumph... modded & forks etc. rolling hard on down the farm roads... with a hot, young lass on the back! 18/19 i guess we was... warm sunny afternoon... T's, shorts & tennies. and over the hill top (farm road) wheat fields either side, house to the L... and of course, there we were at 85 or so, wind in our hair!  and there was the car at -0-, just up ahead! turning L. and oncoming... another vehicle. immediate response was to turn L... pass, good road, bad situation! brakes began to wobble front wheel. that was not going to work... so i snapped head back, hollared... hang on tight! and we flew by on the R... and continued rolling on down the road! fat, dumb and happy!... albiet, a bit slower! (no alcohol involved) later that evening, my g/f had caught up enuff to herself... and realized the gravity of the situation... commented on how well i had handled the obvious! but of course, i just smiled sweetly... as i already knew! 

again, sometimes u just get lucky!

was not my time! ~ (phew, that was also a scary, close call!...)

cocky, young, brash... and a salute to the G. Reaper!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> Is he still alive? Last I heard from him…many years ago…he had stopped doing saws after a bad lathe accident and other health issues. He didn’t sound good over the phone from what I can remember.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Man gotta know his limitations,  some people never get a second chance .


 




  ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_.This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
Did anything interesting happen in the last two months_



MustangMike said:


> Did you see we got the thread renamed!


renamed, but not re changed! lol...


----------



## farmer steve

singinwoodwackr said:


> Is he still alive? Last I heard from him…many years ago…he had stopped doing saws after a bad lathe accident and other health issues. He didn’t sound good over the phone from what I can remember.


Last I heard he was but not doing any saws.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> we always liked to fly in it...


I can imagine air density and currents can be a pretty big deal when flying. When I was a kid working at a trap/skeet club, I knew these old timers who'd come in to shoot skeet on Saturday mornings. Most were retired pilots (one flew b-26s in WW2) and they'd tell stories about small, single engine planes getting pushed out of the sky by downdrafts, when crossing the Sierras.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> After reading your post again. I would bet my power saw that your power saw has a problem with icing!


That was my thought also. I heard it does get cold in Alaska.


----------



## WoodAbuser

I read today that Let's Go Brandon wrapping paper is selling like gang busters this year. If somebody has any left over they can use it to start firewood they scrounged to stay warm. Other stuff and on topic! See how I did that?


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im going to post a video of my , Hopped 661 bucking a 14" log with a 36" bar. Then the same log, power head, chain compliment, wheel, and grind, but with a 16" bar.
> Then Im going to post a video limbing one side of a dry sound snag with my stock 360 spinning a 20" Then the other half with my stock 660 spinning a 32" both with the same size wheel, chain pitch, compliment, and grind.
> We shall then see if you're theory is actually fact Sir.
> 
> Give me a few days to put it all together!


I doubt you'll see much difference in different bar sizes on the same powerhead. The 660 should be slower then the 360 I'd imagine. The bigger saws Don have the rpm in the cut like the smaller displacement saws. Well, till you start to dog them in hard. I don't have any experience with the 360, but I've ran 362 I'd imagine they should be close to the same. (?)


Sierra_rider said:


> This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.


You should see how blunt I am on my 1/5 scale rc forum. Like a sledgehammer. 


Sawdust Man said:


> I hear ya.
> I dislike the creedmore not because there's really anything wrong with it, but because of all the hype that people buy into. And then they defend it as if all other cartridges are now and forever obsolete, because the mighty 6.5 cm has arrived...


.243 for life screw the crudmmore.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Curious before I start a new thread if anyone has any ideas what would cause my 346xp to not run in the cold.
> 
> Saw is one of the later ones with the primer bulb, but like the rest of my saws with that nonsense, I don’t use it.
> 
> It will fire right up and run great in the summer, no issues at all. As soon as the temps get down below freezing though it starts a bit harder, and will only run for about 20 seconds at high idle and then did. At idle it will run a bit longer but die as well. Right off the start cold I can get a couple good revs out of it, but then it will start to bog down and not want to rev.
> 
> Any ideas?


This


Kodiak Kid said:


> If it is not running cold, but runs after it warms up? The carburetor is probably icing up on you. The STIHL 066 was notorious fir this. They even had there own separate bolt on winter kit to restrict cold air from coming in through the main cooling fan on the flywheel and restrict warm air from going out, so it would circulate around the carburetor more to prevent icing.


This  would be my uneducated guess.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> Did you see we got the thread renamed!


I had to change my profile photo to honor that victory lol


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sierra_rider said:


> Cold dense air causing it to run lean?


Maybe, but none of my other saws have the issue. Sure, I might have to tweak the carb, but they will run.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

old CB said:


> I try to catch up nearly every day, and still have to skim most posts.


Heck, I can’t always keep up and I usually check it several times a day.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> If it is not running cold, but runs after it warms up? The carburetor is probably icing up on you. The STIHL 066 was notorious fir this. They even had there own separate bolt on winter kit to restrict cold air from coming in through the main cooling fan on the flywheel and restrict warm air from going out, so it would circulate around the carburetor more to prevent icing.


Never runs long enough to get warm. If I bring it in the house and bring it up to temp, it will run, as soon as it gets cold again nothing. 

I’m actually starting to wonder if I have an air leak that only shows it’s ugly face in the cold.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> After reading your post again. I would bet my power saw that your power saw has a problem with icing!


Very possible. Curious that my other 346 doesn’t do it though, although it is older without the primer bulb.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> This place has a mellow vibe to it...so I try to be really polite and mellow on this forum, I'm a bit different on the dirtbike forum I'm on. People are less mellow there and they have a few members that are confident morons. I'm a much better offroad rider than I am a cutter...so I'm pretty blunt with the morons on that site. They'll just pass on really outdated or blatantly false information to new members looking for advice. I don't really get pissy with them, I'll just casually troll them...they eventually lose their cool and show themselves for who they are.



You should see how blunt I am on my 1/5 scale rc forum. Like a sledgehammer. 

I should definitely hold my tongue more on this thread. Before Im pointed out as the neighborhood a** h*l* and shunned of the thread. 
I'm on a couple different forums now other than this one. One is a hunting forum, the other a firearm's forum.
My hammer definitely comes down hard in both of those other two forums. Had some real good debates from some very knowledgeable "rivals!" However, I can honestly say I haven't been schooled yet, but, when the young cocky banny roosters pipe up! That's when their school really begins! Pretty sure some of them younger bucks have p***ed themselves after trying to rub their horns around this buck's saltlick! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## MustangMike

Re: Saw not running in cold.

May be icing, may just be lean. Some saws are more temperamental than others re: temp and elevation changes.

Also, tune it up (plug, fuel filter, air filter) just to reduce any variables. May also want to check the tank vent.

Always check the simple stuff first. But a restricted fuel filter with a lean tune could be your problem. Part of the reason I like the new computer-controlled saws.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Never runs long enough to get warm. If I bring it in the house and bring it up to temp, it will run, as soon as it gets cold again nothing.
> 
> I’m actually starting to wonder if I have an air leak that only shows it’s ugly face in the cold.


Could very well be an air leak. That would compound an icing problem as well. After it dies can you hold the throttle wide open on the pistol grip with one hand, lay the saw's bar on a log with the other (chain break off) and "yo yo" start the saw? If you can. Run it for a few minutes without letting it die. It'll probably smoke and be a bit boggy, but run it fir a few minutes staying on the pipe as much as you can. Then after a few minutes. Let it die. Then, while staying outside, hold the saw upright with the grip pointing up and the tip on the ground. Let it sit for a minute or two. If it fires up after two or three minutes. You've got icing conditions and need to somehow block 1/2 of you air fan on the suction side. Duck tape over the outside of half your starter cover works great!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Could very well be an air leak. That would compound an icing problem as well. After it dies can you hold the throttle open on the pistol grip with one hand lay the saw's bar on a log with the other (chain break off) and yo yo start the saw?
> If you can. Run it for a few minutes without letting it die. It'll probably smoke and be a bit boggy, but run it fir a few minutes staying on the pipe as much as you can. Then after a few minutes. Let it die. Then, while staying outside, hold the saw upright with the grip pointing up and the tip on the ground. Let it sit for a minute or two. If it fires up after two or three minutes. You've got icing conditions and need to somehow block 1/2 of you air fan on the suction side. Duck tape over the outside of half your starter cover works great!


Nope, once it dies the only way it will start is with the choke on. Adds that first 10 seconds of it running it will not rev up, just bogs, no matter how many times I restart it


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Nope, once it dies the only way it will start is with the choke on. Adds that first 10 seconds of it running it will not rev up, just bogs, no matter how many times I restart it


Hmmmmmm... let me think? 
Your air filter is 100% dry and somewhat clean I'd imagine right?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

B


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Nope, once it dies the only way it will start is with the choke on. Adds that first 10 seconds of it running it will not rev up, just bogs, no matter how many times I restart it


But once you bring it inside to warm up. It lights off, or fires up if you will? (Starts)


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Ok, how long will it run before it dies if you stay on the throttle? Not necessary wide open, but staying on it a bit? I'm trying to go through all the possibilities. If we can eliminate that its not an icing problem? Then we are going in the right direction.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Mustang makes a very good point as well. It very well could be something very simple!
Almost sounds like maybe a clogged fuel filter? Whens the last time you dumped and flushed your tank. I dump and flush... Oh man did that come out the wrong way!  ( Definitely no pun intended!)... my tank about every ten to fifteen gallons run through the saw. I also change fuel filters at least once a month. All this when working the saw daily In an industrial setting of course.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hmmmmmm... let me think?
> Your air filter is 100% dry and somewhat clean I'd imagine right?


Yep. Saw have seen stored inside (not heated though). I suppose I could pull the air filter off my other saw and stick it on this one just to see what happens.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> B
> But once you bring it inside to warm up. It lights off, or fires up if you will? (Starts)


If I bring it in and warm it up it will fire right up and run fine.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ok, how long will it run before it dies if you stay on the throttle? Not necessary wide open, but staying on it a bit? I'm trying to go through all the possibilities. If we can eliminate that it’s not an icing problem? Then we are going in the right direction.


About 30 seconds. I’m thinking about going out and trying to get a video here in a bit.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I doubt you'll see much difference in different bar sizes on the same powerhead. The 660 should be slower then the 360 I'd imagine. The bigger saws Don have the rpm in the cut like the smaller displacement saws. Well, till you start to dog them in hard. I don't have any experience with the 360, but I've ran 362 I'd imagine they should be close to the same. (?)
> 
> You should see how blunt I am on my 1/5 scale rc forum. Like a sledgehammer.
> 
> .243 for life screw the crudmmore.
> [\QUOTE]
> Naaaaa, I don't think so. .308 for life!  Without the .308. there would be no .243!
> 
> This
> 
> This  would be my uneducated guess.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> About 30 seconds. I’m thinking about going out and trying to get a video here in a bit.


Please do!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> About 30 seconds. I’m thinking about going out and trying to get a video here in a bit.


Also, what is your outside temperature?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Also, what is your outside temperature?


Video taken, I'll see if I can upload it here, otherwise I'll have to stick it on youtube and post a link.

Temp today is about 15 degrees.


----------



## Squareground3691

Carb could be finicky in cold ? You try turning L jet out a little more fuel maybe


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Squareground3691 said:


> Carb could be finicky in cold ? You try turning L jet out a little more fuel maybe


I don't know that that is the problem since it will run fine in the cold if the saw is warm when I start it.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Video is currently uploading to youtube. Our internet is terrible, just over a 1 min video and its saying it will take a hour to upload it


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Yep. Saw have seen stored inside (not heated though). I suppose I could pull the air filter off my other saw and stick it on this one just to see what happens.


Full filter as well, or at least I wood. That's Just IMOP though. I would do one first, try it. Then the other next. If the first filter change doesn't work and the second one dose. Youl can somewhat recognize the problem next time the new filter that replaced the filter that failed gets clogged. If that makes any sense?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Well boy do I feel like a idiot.

Normally I don't run the small saws much, so when It's acted up in the past I normally just grab a different saw and promptly forget about it.

We've gotten about a foot of snow the last two days and still coming down with a prediction of 60" by tuesday to the north of us, so this seemed like a good project for the day instead of sitting inside by the fire playing Grand Theft Auto (Yeah, yeah, I'm one of them gamer kids)

Anyway. Went back out to the shed, fired it up, and let it idle and spayed the intake and both crank seals with brake cleaner, and nothing. So I decided to try the carb.

I started backing the high out 1/8 at a time and trying to rev. It took about 5/8 of a turn but it started revving nicely, but still sounded lean as heck, and I backed it out another 1/4 turn before it started four stroking in free rev with no bar/chain on it. Running great now. 

I've got it cooling down outside for a couple hours and then I'll try restarting it and seeing what happens.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Full filter as well, or at least I wood. That's Just IMOP though.


I went through this saw not too long ago and replaced the clutch, drum, recoil spring, and a few other parts. It has a new air filter on it, and I'm sure I changed the plug and fuel filter as well. And its had this problem in winters past.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Full filter as well, or at least I wood. That's Just IMOP though.


Like Mike said easy stuff first. When someone brings me a saw to work on that's running janky, fuel filter,air filter sparkplug and reset the carb if it's adjustable. Go from there. We don't get your cold temps here to worry about carb icing.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well boy do I feel like a idiot.
> 
> Normally I don't run the small saws much, so when It's acted up in the past I normally just grab a different saw and promptly forget about it.
> 
> We've gotten about a foot of snow the last two days and still coming down with a prediction of 60" by tuesday to the north of us, so this seemed like a good project for the day instead of sitting inside by the fire playing Grand Theft Auto (Yeah, yeah, I'm one of them gamer kids)
> 
> Anyway. Went back out to the shed, fired it up, and let it idle and spayed the intake and both crank seals with brake cleaner, and nothing. So I decided to try the carb.
> 
> I started backing the high out 1/8 at a time and trying to rev. It took about 5/8 of a turn but it started revving nicely, but still sounded lean as heck, and I backed it out another 1/4 turn before it started four stroking in free rev with no bar/chain on it. Running great now.
> 
> I've got it cooling down outside for a couple hours and then I'll try restarting it and seeing what happens.


So your carb was out of adjustment then?


----------



## farmer steve

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well boy do I feel like a idiot.
> 
> Normally I don't run the small saws much, so when It's acted up in the past I normally just grab a different saw and promptly forget about it.
> 
> We've gotten about a foot of snow the last two days and still coming down with a prediction of 60" by tuesday to the north of us, so this seemed like a good project for the day instead of sitting inside by the fire playing Grand Theft Auto (Yeah, yeah, I'm one of them gamer kids)
> 
> Anyway. Went back out to the shed, fired it up, and let it idle and spayed the intake and both crank seals with brake cleaner, and nothing. So I decided to try the carb.
> 
> I started backing the high out 1/8 at a time and trying to rev. It took about 5/8 of a turn but it started revving nicely, but still sounded lean as heck, and I backed it out another 1/4 turn before it started four stroking in free rev with no bar/chain on it. Running great now.
> 
> I've got it cooling down outside for a couple hours and then I'll try restarting it and seeing what happens.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I went through this saw not too long ago and replaced the clutch, drum, recoil spring, and a few other parts. It has a new air filter on it, and I'm sure I changed the plug and fuel filter as well. And its had this problem in winters past.


Problem in winter, but not summer, STIHL brings me back to icing. Im not familiar with that particular saw though. Is it s Husky?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> So your carb was out of adjustment then?


It seems like it. I've never had to adjust one that much to get back into good running in the cold though.

Here after a bit I'll go out and see if it will start and run once its cooled down, and if it does start and run, I'll take it over to the wood pile and see what it takes to get it adjusted and running smooth in the cut.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Problem in winter, but not summer, STIHL brings me back to icing. Im not familiar with that particular saw though. Is it s Husky?


Correct little baby husky. 46cc


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It seems like it. I've never had to adjust one that much to get back into good running in the cold though.
> 
> Here after a bit I'll go out and see if it will start and run once its cooled down, and if it does start and run, I'll take it over to the wood pile and see what it takes to get it adjusted and running smooth in the cut.


Good call!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Problem in winter, but not summer, STIHL brings me back to icing. Im not familiar with that particular saw though. Is it s Husky?


I suppose it could be, but I don't get to run it long enough for it to ice up IMOP, plug the fact it will run fine if brought in next to the fire and warmed up before starting.


----------



## Squareground3691

Figured it could be the carb issue hopefully little adjustment


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Squareground3691 said:


> Figured it could be the carb issue hopefully little adjustment


We will see what happens when I take it back out and try to tune it in the wood. I don't normally use a tac, but might take out out with me just to see whats going on.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Correct little baby husky. 46cc


A Husky?!!  Well why the devil didn't you tell me in the first place?!! "THAT'S" your problem!!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> A Husky?!!  Well why devil didn't you tell me in the first place?!! "THAT'S" your problem!!!


To be fair I'm not sure Stihl ever built a small saw that could keep up with the 346xp. I believe it has the highest factory RPM of any saw. They are a little screamer.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> A Husky?!!  Well why devil didn't you tell me in the first place?!! "THAT'S" your problem!!!


Bring it !! Lol


----------



## sean donato

Kodiak Kid said:


> Could very well be an air leak. That would compound an icing problem as well. After it dies can you hold the throttle wide open on the pistol grip with one hand, lay the saw's bar on a log with the other (chain break off) and "yo yo" start the saw? If you can. Run it for a few minutes without letting it die. It'll probably smoke and be a bit boggy, but run it fir a few minutes staying on the pipe as much as you can. Then after a few minutes. Let it die. Then, while staying outside, hold the saw upright with the grip pointing up and the tip on the ground. Let it sit for a minute or two. If it fires up after two or three minutes. You've got icing conditions and need to somehow block 1/2 of you air fan on the suction side. Duck tape over the outside of half your starter cover works great!


I was wondering if you blocked off your starter once it got so cold out or not?


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Correct little baby husky. 46cc


Primer bulb should mean its a new edition and a 50cc. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I suppose it could be, but I don't get to run it long enough for it to ice up IMOP, plug the fact it will run fine if brought in next to the fire and warmed up before starting.


I read this article a while back was about carbs icing up something about its not 100 percent just the cold temps, but also has to do with the fuel atomizing in the carb making the carb colder then the surrounding environment. This causes the beer can effect. Which can cause the carb to ice up even in warmer temps. I think it was reccomended to open up the cold weather door around 50*f.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Primer bulb should mean its a new edition and a 50cc.
> 
> I read this article a while back was about carbs icing up something about its not 100 percent just the cold temps, but also has to do with the fuel atomizing in the carb making the carb colder then the surrounding environment. This causes the beer can effect. Which can cause the carb to ice up even in warmer temps. I think it was reccomended to open up the cold weather door around 50*f.


Interesting. The cold weather door is open on this saw, although the top cover is cracked so I don’t know how much good it does.


----------



## sean donato

Here for you commie stihl guys.  found the cold weather operation in the ms400 manual. 

I was looking for my "real" saws manual, but I remembered where the Creamsicle manual was.


----------



## Brufab

One for KK


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> One for KK



The Kid doesn't even live in real alaska lol

Whats the record cold there, like -16 or something like that?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Haywire said:


> Where exactly is fake Alaska?


Anchorage and anything south of that


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Anchorage and anything south of that


 I've seen it -45F in Sterling, and -40'sF in Kenai many times and that's south of Anchorage.

SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

I will be busy for a bit. Got out my atlas to find out where real Iowa and real Minnesota are. I don't want to lie about where I live or where my cabin is.


----------



## MustangMike

When saws get old sometimes stuff needs to be replaced. My 044 carb started going out of adjustment when it had not done so for decades.

I ended up ordering new springs (2) for under the adjustment screws. I think they were less than $1-, but no one had them, had to order them through the dealer, they don't even come with a carb rebuild kit. Stuff may cost a little more now, I think that was 10 years ago. I bought that saw new in December 1992.

They did not want to sell me the 044 because I was not a professional tree guy. I said: "Why, what is different"?

They said: "It cuts too fast". I replied: "That is exactly what I need"! Luckily, they then sold it to me.

At the time, I was buying a truckload of logs every year (5-7 cord) and turning it into firewood to heat my house.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Haywire said:


> It's like a competition then? Whoever's colder wins?


Nah, just more liberals and gays down there.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Well, I went out after spending a few hours plowing the driveway, put a bar and chain on the 346xp and fired it up. Was doing the same thing, so I popped the top cover off so I could see the adjustment screws. 

It's defiantly not running right, but it will run with the top cover off, but as soon as I put it back on, it wants to bog and die. (I had the top cover off earlier when I said I had it running after carb ajustment)

I also tried messing with the high jet, and found that I could back it all the way out and it doesn't run any different, doesnt want to rev and bogs down. The only place that was different was all the way in tight, and it wants to die altogether right there.

Starting to think maybe its time for a carb rebuild, But I may just replace the carb and do away with the primer bulb.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Found this box of chains on the porch when I got home tonight.....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Bring it !! Lol


Its already been delivered! All 100% of it!




Todays scrounge!


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> When saws get old sometimes stuff needs to be replaced. My 044 carb started going out of adjustment when it had not done so for decades.
> 
> I ended up ordering new springs (2) for under the adjustment screws. I think they were less than $1-, but no one had them, had to order them through the dealer, they don't even come with a carb rebuild kit. Stuff may cost a little more now, I think that was 10 years ago. I bought that saw new in December 1992.
> 
> They did not want to sell me the 044 because I was not a professional tree guy. I said: "Why, what is different"?
> 
> They said: "It cuts too fast". I replied: "That is exactly what I need"! Luckily, they then sold it to me.
> 
> At the time, I was buying a truckload of logs every year (5-7 cord) and turning it into firewood to heat my house.


Before I got my 390xp I called around to a few shops I knew did trades. Got a lot of run around till I called eblings. Guy said nope nothing 90+cc used. Got several fine new models on the shelf. Only dealer that didn't give me any gruff about why I needed a 90cc saw. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well, I went out after spending a few hours plowing the driveway, put a bar and chain on the 346xp and fired it up. Was doing the same thing, so I popped the top cover off so I could see the adjustment screws.
> 
> It's defiantly not running right, but it will run with the top cover off, but as soon as I put it back on, it wants to bog and die. (I had the top cover off earlier when I said I had it running after carb ajustment)
> 
> I also tried messing with the high jet, and found that I could back it all the way out and it doesn't run any different, doesnt want to rev and bogs down. The only place that was different was all the way in tight, and it wants to die altogether right there.
> 
> Starting to think maybe its time for a carb rebuild, But I may just replace the carb and do away with the primer bulb.


Really starting to sound like a fuel issue. Dive in that carb. Check the fuel line too. They have a bad habit of getting little pin holes in them, and yes the curly pig tail fuel line is the best imop.


----------



## sean donato

@The Shooters Apprentice why the hate for the purge bulb? They get fuel to the carb faster for easier starting. Also you'll have to plug the extra hole in the tank. I think if I recall correctly I have a carb off a 359 or 357xp on my 346. No purge bulb hook up, but I think you just need the cover plate from a non purge carb if your dead set on eliminating it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The Kid doesn't even live in real alaska lol
> 
> Whats the record cold there, like -16 or something like that?


Please Shooter! Unless you've beat a 6" layer of ice off the deck of a crab boat on the Bering Sea in the middle of January with 30 foot seas while -30°? You simply just don't understand the meaning of the word COLD!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Scrounge today...
a bit less than 1/2 cord of Honey Locust and a litte Maple. I passed a tree srevice jobsite yesterday and asked them about the wood...stopped there today and cut up the 6-12" stuff they said i could have.
The bigger stuff is supposed to go a mill but they may not take it...so...I'll get it all 
And, better yet, they can drop it in my driveway for $100 that will cover their fuel and time to my house, 15min away.
A good day 
First good snow tonite/tomorrow so we'll see about next week 

used the 359 for all cutting. Fired up the 500 to reset the chip after the max flow instal…sounds even more awesome than before


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> Found this box of chains on the porch when I got home tonight.....
> View attachment 1038960


Dang, and ya didn’t even have to make them yourself!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> It's like a competition then? Whoever's colder wins?


 I don't know? Im good with our temps hear on the Island.  IMOP, Kodiak Island is unlike any other place else in AK.


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> Dang, and ya didn’t even have to make them yourself!


Nope, I found a super good deal on em on black Friday..... I don't even have bars for all of em.....it was just too cheap to pass up.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP, Kodiak Island is unlike any other place else in AK.


The people are too IMHO


----------



## chipper1

Haywire said:


> That makes you a sorry, pathetic excuse of an Alaskan. Time to toughen up and move north.


He left himself hanging out there with that one .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Haywire said:


> It's like a competition then? Whoever's colder wins?


 You better head to Northway then, last time I was there it was -62F...

I didn't stay long!! lol

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> To be fair I'm not sure Stihl ever built a small saw that could keep up with the 346xp. I believe it has the highest factory RPM of any saw. They are a little screamer.


Ha ha! Well its it good thing I don't shop for small saws! Toys r Us has new 346's in stock if you can't get yours run'n!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Haywire said:


> That makes you a sorry, pathetic excuse of an Alaskan. Time to toughen up and move north.


 Interesting comment....Well, if you say so!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> @The Shooters Apprentice why the hate for the purge bulb? They get fuel to the carb faster for easier starting. Also you'll have to plug the extra hole in the tank. I think if I recall correctly I have a carb off a 359 or 357xp on my 346. No purge bulb hook up, but I think you just need the cover plate from a non purge carb if your dead set on eliminating it.


I find that they crack of you try using them in the cold.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> No offense, but Pro's at what? Grinding saw chains?


Cutting, mainly the guys in the PNW and the guys up in BC. I've seen many pictures of them in camps right next to their Simington square grinders all lined up.


Squareground3691 said:


> Ever get the Death Wobble it’s a right of passage and hang on


Yep, as ByLj, all over 85mph . None on a triumph though lol.


Sierra_rider said:


> When I was a kid working at a trap/skeet club,


That was my first real job at 14.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Never runs long enough to get warm. If I bring it in the house and bring it up to temp, it will run, as soon as it gets cold again nothing.
> 
> I’m actually starting to wonder if I have an air leak that only shows it’s ugly face in the cold.


Could be an air leak.
I'd check the plug also. You could just swap parts between the two saws.


Kodiak Kid said:


> Ok, how long will it run before it dies if you stay on the throttle? Not necessary wide open, but staying on it a bit? I'm trying to go through all the possibilities. If we can eliminate that its not an icing problem? Then we are going in the right direction.


I highly doubt it's icing.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I believe it has the highest factory RPM of any saw. They are a little screamer.


Far from it, look up the specs on the 242xp and the ms200 .


sean donato said:


> @The Shooters Apprentice why the hate for the purge bulb? They get fuel to the carb faster for easier starting. Also you'll have to plug the extra hole in the tank. I think if I recall correctly I have a carb off a 359 or 357xp on my 346. No purge bulb hook up, but I think you just need the cover plate from a non purge carb if your dead set on eliminating it.


I like the purge bulbs, they are like a fuel system indicator, when they get nasty and aren't clear it's time to freshen the whole fuel system. And who can argue with how well they start.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Interesting comment....Well, if you say so!


Hey, it's his IMOP . 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Ha ha! Well its it good thing I don't shop for small saws! Toys r Us has new 346's in stock if you can't get yours run'n!


I'm pretty sure there's no toys r us these days, if there was I'd be heading there to buy a few .


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I find that they crack of you try using them in the cold.


That's something I haven't ran into. Here the older ones will crack when you put ethanol fuel in them, I've seen quite a bit of that and them just drying out in general.


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> I didn't stay long!! lol


Shrinkage is real .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> The people are too IMHO


No argument here!  Thanks fir the compliment!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Shrinkage is real .


Braaaafffaahhhaaa haaa ha ha haaaa! ROLMAO!!! That's funny! That was a good one Brett!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> No argument here!  Thanks fir the compliment!


That's what I always tell folks when they call me a name, "in comparison to what I've been called, I'll take that as a compliment ". Love the looks I get. 
Another funny one is when other drivers tell me I'm number 1, I flash the back, my thought is if I'm number one your obviously at least number two lol.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawyer Rob said:


> You better head to Northway then, last time I was there it was -62F...
> 
> I didn't stay long!! lol
> 
> SR


He have had -74 at my house.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Interesting. The cold weather door is open on this saw, although the top cover is cracked so I don’t know how much good it does.


If its a fairly decent crack, not much in cold weather!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Braaaafffaahhhaaa haaa ha ha haaaa! ROLMAO!!! That's funny! That was a good one Brett!


He stuck it out there .


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> He have had -74 at my house.


I used to live with a chic like that, she was bitter cold, not sure that cold, but I'm sure we're in real Michigan .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Shrinkage is real .


 Shrinkage? I had to hold my P for two days before I found it again!!


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> Shrinkage? I had to hold my P for two days before I found it again!!


I like colder weather, but I have no idea what that's like, and I don't plan on finding out .


----------



## Sawdust Man

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> He have had -74 at my house.


That's ridiculous cold.....
Worst I've ever experienced was -10! I know, that's just balmy for y'all eskimos, but it was plenty cold for me..... IMOP!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> I like colder weather, but I have no idea what that's like, and I don't plan on finding out .


 As the years rolled by, I got to absolutely HATE the cold, didn't mind the snow so much, but the cold really sucks.

SR


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I find that they crack of you try using them in the cold.


Interesting, never had that issue. I don't really have a lot of equipment that has purge bulbs on them, but I will tell you the stuff that has them keeps them. Makes starting easier.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> He stuck it out there .


"Stuck it out" isn't the term Id use in that comment! Lol!


----------



## sean donato

Thinking about all this cold weather talk. We seldom get down to sub zero (*f) around here, but I remember a few years ago we had one of those fancy polar vortex things. Was working for the township at the time. We were out putting snow fence up, think it was -13*f. very high winds. Stupid pull behind air Compressor kept shutting off from the fuel gelling up. Even treated it before we left. Truck wouldn't come down off high idle and wasn't making heat for chit. Pretty much knew it was time to call it when the collage kids walked over and his lips were blue. Told him to go sit in the truck and I'd clean up. Good kid. Just wasn't dressed for the weather. Bet I looked like an Eskimo during that event, lol. Thermals, insualted pants, bibs, parka. Basically in full snow garb. Heck I even had gloves on, and I darn near never wear gloves because my hand are cold. 
Fun part was my furnace seemed to be right at home with those temps. It's rated for 3k Sq foot and were heating 2600sq foot (ish) with it. Burn time was down around 6-8 hours from the normal 10-12hrs. Really didn't mind the cold at all, the wind was what made it miserable.


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Interesting comment....Well, if you say so!


If it makes you feel better kk I couldn't even hack north Michigan. I get so stiff at 0 , I'd turn into a stinking concrete statue at -20!!!!!
Knees , shoulders the whole bit just won't move at all.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I like colder weather, but I have no idea what that's like, and I don't plan on finding out .


It was a cold evening the other night and the fire went out. I woke up to build another then take a pi** and my Squaw walked in on me in the head on accident. She started giggling and said "isn't that cute!" I said "what?" She's looking down at my lower mid section and said. "I mean it looks like manhood and all, just smaller!" I said "The fire went out!!!" She said "years ago honey, years ago."


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> "Stuck it out" isn't the term Id use in that comment! Lol!


You guys are killing me!!!! I might just shrivel up into a ball a die from laughter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> If it makes you feel better kk I couldn't even hack north Michigan. I get so stiff at 0 , I'd turn into a stinking concrete statue at -20!!!!!
> Knees , shoulders the whole bit just won't move at all.


Its all good!  It's not cold that bothers me!  Well, not all of me but...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Cutting, mainly the guys in the PNW and the guys up in BC. I've seen many pictures of them in camps right next to their Simington square grinders all lined up.
> 
> Yep, as ByLj, all over 85mph . None on a triumph though lol.
> 
> That was my first real job at 14.
> 
> Could be an air leak.
> I'd check the plug also. You could just swap parts between the two saws.
> 
> I highly doubt it's icing.
> 
> Far from it, look up the specs on the 242xp and the ms200 .
> 
> I like the purge bulbs, they are like a fuel system indicator, when they get nasty and aren't clear it's time to freshen the whole fuel system. And who can argue with how well they start.



Ok, we were talking "raker" grinders! You just mentioned pictures of pro Cutters out of PNW and BC all lined up standing next to their Simington "square" grinders! Heck Brett. I have two Silvey square grinders. However, out of over the 100+ cutters total on all the different cut'n crews I've worked on over the years. I've never met one Cutter. Not one, in 25 years! That either owned or used a "raker" grinder. Most all of them originaly from the PNW or BC. Heck, I've never even SEEN a "raker" grinder. Let alone seen a pro Cutter use one. That's how affiliated "raker" grinders are with the NW and Alaska's Felling industry! When I think "raker grinder" I think harvester bar size saw chain on a dangle head log processor! 
Just say'n bud.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!

If not Icing, what do you expect?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Cutting, mainly the guys in the PNW and the guys up in BC. I've seen many pictures of them in camps right next to their Simington square grinders all lined up.
> 
> Yep, as ByLj, all over 85mph . None on a triumph though lol.
> 
> That was my first real job at 14.
> 
> Could be an air leak.
> I'd check the plug also. You could just swap parts between the two saws.
> 
> I highly doubt it's icing.
> 
> Far from it, look up the specs on the 242xp and the ms200 .
> 
> I like the purge bulbs, they are like a fuel system indicator, when they get nasty and aren't clear it's time to freshen the whole fuel system. And who can argue with how well they start.


The one on this saw is pretty much black. Actually this whole saw was pretty bad when I got it. Heavily abused. Maybe it’s time to freshen it up


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The one on this saw is pretty much black. Actually this whole saw was pretty bad when I got it. Heavily abused. Maybe it’s time to freshen it up


Wouldn't hurt. Can still get most everything for them.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Wouldn't hurt. Can still get most everything for them.


I’ve been looking for a top cover for this one for about 2 years. Still haven’t found one.


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve been looking for a top cover for this one for about 2 years. Still haven’t found one.


I'll have to take a look and see what i have laying around, used to work on lots of those saws.


----------



## sean donato

Heck can get them off Amazon 
Husqvarna OEM Chainsaw Cylinder Cover 504054301 Fits 346XP 353 https://a.co/d/2C0feUl
Let me dig around after work tomorrow see what I have.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Please Shooter! Unless you've beat a 6" layer of ice off the deck of a crab boat on the Bering Sea in the middle of January with 30 foot seas while -30°? You simply just don't understand the meaning of the word COLD!


Damn, I watch that stuff on TV ... You have to be a tough, crazy SOB to do that stuff ... but it seems the pay can be OK!!!

Now don't get me wrong, I've been on the water in rough seas, and I've been on the Mountain in freezing cold, but I have NO DESIRE to mix the two!

More power to ya ... and STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> Heck can get them off Amazon
> Husqvarna OEM Chainsaw Cylinder Cover 504054301 Fits 346XP 353 https://a.co/d/2C0feUl
> Let me dig around after work tomorrow see what I have.


Been out of stock for about 2 years.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The one on this saw is pretty much black. Actually this whole saw was pretty bad when I got it. Heavily abused. Maybe it’s time to freshen it up


If you mean by fresh'n up? Flush down the "toy"let.Then yes! It is definitely time IMOP!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Damn, I watch that stuff on TV ... You have to be a tough, crazy SOB to do that stuff ... but it seems the pay can be OK!!!
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I've been on the water in rough seas, and I've been on the Mountain in freezing cold, but I have NO DESIRE to mix the two!
> 
> More power to ya ... and STAY SAFE!!!


 Retired from crab fishing a few years ago in my early 40's


----------



## Kodiak Kid

sean donato said:


> I was wondering if you blocked off your starter once it got so cold out or not?


We had to with the 066. We would slap on the ol OEM 066 accessory bolt on winter kit!  It consisted of all entirely different air filter, filter cover, and an additional plastic shroud that covers half of the cooling fan air intake or "starter assembly" if that's what you want to call it. Next time you look at an 066 you'll see small threaded holes in the starter assembly cover for the little torx bolts that fasen down the shroud. The 066 would ice up bad with out the winter kit in cold weather! I STIHL have one fir my 066! 

Never had icing problems with the 044. Nor my Nomad Vagabond 288xp fir that matter?

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I can imagine air density and currents can be a pretty big deal when flying. When I was a kid working at a trap/skeet club, I knew these old timers who'd come in to shoot skeet on Saturday mornings. Most were retired pilots (one flew b-26s in WW2) and they'd tell stories about small, single engine planes getting pushed out of the sky by downdrafts, when crossing the Sierras.


BIG deal! dense air ='s more Bernoullies... or so the saying goes. then there is density altitude, too! both issues have bought a lot of acreage for many over the years. " FARM FOR SALE: Just F'UP! "in AK mountian flying hurts a lot, not prepared for the weather, conditions or changes. annually! hey, that is some pretty cool stuff u r up to over in what's on my bench! nice work! nice shop! i see not ur first rodeo.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> *I like the purge bulbs,* they are like a fuel system indicator, when they get nasty and aren't clear it's time to freshen the whole fuel system. And who can argue with how well they start.


me, too! any starting help i like. reminds, me.. i got one i need to replace. currently, saw starting, but each time i prime... it reminds me!! lol


----------



## mountainguyed67

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> It's defiantly not running right



A real rebel, huh?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ha ha! Well its it good thing I don't shop for small saws! Toys r Us has new 346's in stock if you can't get yours run'n!





Haywire said:


> According to the kid, anyway.





The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Heck, I can’t always keep up and I usually check it several times a day.


i definitely can't! always behind... (KK) i don't mind his ways! frankly, i find both hisself and his posts interesting. someone who posts more than me!  i was using KK... but, 'the kid' has a pleasant youthful sound to it. he can be, well... imo... a bit larger than (some) other AS subscribers at times... but for me... his pix make up for it! 

case in point ~

_'my scrounge today!'_


so since he laffs at my jokes, at least sometimes and likes Toy's R Us... hence forth it shall be _the kid ~_

i like his slice of the Northwest a lot, real Alaskan or not!__


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Hey, it's his IMOP .
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's no toys r us these days, if there was I'd be heading there to buy a few .


none of my saws are toys! i have to be safety conscious everytime i fire one up and more so... using it! no mistakes!!! mistakes? - no mercy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Shrinkage is real .


refrost...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> He have had -74 at my house.


i believe him... 

What is the coldest it has ever been in Alaska?

*Alaska Weather Records*

Lowest Temperature. -79.8° F (-62° C) at Prospect Creek on January 23, 1971 (U.S. Record)


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> It is definitely time IMOP!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> If its a fairly decent crack, not much in cold weather!





chipper1 said:


> I used to live with a chic like that, she was bitter cold, not sure that cold, but I'm sure we're in real Michigan .





Kodiak Kid said:


> "Stuck it out" isn't the term Id use in that comment! Lol!


me, neither... even with the _stuff clause_, thot it was getting side-tracked!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Shrinkage? I had to hold my P for two days before I found it again!!


refrost 2.2


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I like colder weather, but I have no idea what that's like, and I don't plan on finding out .


me, too... but hope i never find out what -74f is like.... 

D Pronneke when he was up at Twin Lakes, AK... said -40f was a buster!!

where 45f in the cabin was toasty and cozy!!! 
 like we are going to set the heat next week when the cold front rolls on down again at 45f!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> That's ridiculous cold.....
> Worst I've ever experienced was -10! I know, that's just balmy for y'all eskimos, but it was plenty cold for me..... IMOP!


heck! i read when the sun pops out and it's 23f they take off their coats and roll up their sleeves!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> As the years rolled by, I got to absolutely HATE the cold, didn't mind the snow so much, but the cold really sucks.
> 
> SR


cold is relative, but within my PL's (personal limits) don't seem to be too bad for me, maybe the added insulation has helped!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I MOP View attachment 1039020



"LOOK! ... there's the kid!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> If it makes you feel better kk I couldn't even hack north Michigan. *I get so stiff at 0 , I'd turn into a stinking concrete statue at -20!!!!!*
> Knees , shoulders the whole bit just won't move at all.


heck!, i feel like that every morning when time to get up....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> It was a cold evening the other night and the fire went out. I woke up to build another then take a pi** and my Squaw walked in on me in the head on accident. She started giggling and said "isn't that cute!" I said "what?" She's looking down at my lower mid section and said. "I mean it looks like manhood and all, just smaller!" I said "The fire went out!!!" She said "years ago honey, years ago."


refrost 2.3


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Its all good!  It's not cold that bothers me!  Well, not all of me but...


actually, me neither! it's my face, hands, legs, arms.... etc

 even anti-freeze won't help sometimes. 12f is a killer down here when no elec is added in for a week or so.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The one on this saw is pretty much black. Actually this whole saw was pretty bad when I got it. Heavily abused. Maybe it’s time to freshen it up


i seen your work!


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm so glad it doesn't get stupid cold where I live. This past week it didn't get out of the low 40's, but was only getting down to freezing at night. We occasionally get down into the teens, but no negatives unless I cruise up the mountain. 

I did go over the pass to go ride the dirt bike out in the desert a couple weeks ago. Dropped from 30* down to -9 in a few miles...the grill on my Dodge didn't like the cold shock and shriveled up and cracked all over. That was really annoying, especially considering how clean I keep this truck.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i believe him...
> 
> What is the coldest it has ever been in Alaska?
> 
> *Alaska Weather Records*
> 
> Lowest Temperature. -79.8° F (-62° C) at Prospect Creek on January 23, 1971 (U.S. Record)


This was 2 winters ago, same day we had -74 at our house. Usually we are about 10 degrees colder then in town, but when it’s that cold who’s counting?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Please Shooter! Unless you've beat a 6" layer of ice off the deck of a crab boat on the Bering Sea in the middle of January with 30 foot seas while -30°? You simply just don't understand the meaning of the word COLD!




i think -74f qualifies him!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm so glad it doesn't get stupid cold where I live. This past week it didn't get out of the low 40's, but was only getting down to freezing at night. We occasionally get down into the teens, but no negatives unless I cruise up the mountain.
> 
> I did go over the pass to go ride the dirt bike out in the desert a couple weeks ago. Dropped from 30* down to -9 in a few miles...the grill on my Dodge didn't like the cold shock and shriveled up and cracked all over. That was really annoying, especially considering how clean I keep this truck.


i have been skiing out of Denver before headed up to Vail... and had to put cardboard in front of the radiator to get the heater to do its thing!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> *I'm so glad it doesn't get stupid cold where I live*. This past week it didn't get out of the low 40's, but was only getting down to freezing at night. We occasionally get down into the teens, but no negatives unless I cruise up the mountain.
> 
> I did go over the pass to go ride the dirt bike out in the desert a couple weeks ago. Dropped from 30* down to -9 in a few miles...the grill on my Dodge didn't like the cold shock and shriveled up and cracked all over. That was really annoying, especially considering how clean I keep this truck.


hey S_r.... me, too! fireplace weather in the forecast for next week and almost the rest of December, too! i may be short tempered now n then,   but one thing i am not short of... well, two then...


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i seen your work!


I should probably finish the Jonsered Project saw and figure out the issues with the ported MS361 I did before I start another project saw


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> BIG deal! dense air ='s more Bernoullies... or so the saying goes. then there is density altitude, too! both issues have bought a lot of acreage for many over the years. " FARM FOR SALE: Just F'UP! "in AK mountian flying hurts a lot, not prepared for the weather, conditions or changes. annually! hey, that is some pretty cool stuff u r up to over in what's on my bench! nice work! nice shop! i see not ur first rodeo.



Thanks! I've got just a bit of OCD, so I try to keep the shop space nice. I'm mostly building saws right now. I didn't set out to make a business modding saws, but just through word of mouth I've had a steady stream of saws coming in. I'm not getting rich from it, but it basically pays for more tools and it's fun to do.

The log splitter is my other project. The major project is the restoration of my 72 k20 Chevy... I just haven't had much time for that lately.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.any splitter build pix?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have been skiing out of Denver before headed up to Vail... and had to put cardboard in front of the radiator to get the heater to do its thing!


Yeah, all the fake chrome peeled on the grill. Looks like wrinkly skin.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks! I've got just a bit of OCD, so I try to keep the shop space nice. I'm mostly building saws right now. I didn't set out to make a business modding saws, but just through word of mouth I've had a steady stream of saws coming in. I'm not getting rich from it, but it basically pays for more tools and it's fun to do.
> 
> The log splitter is my other project. *The major project is the restoration of my 72 k20 Chevy... *I just haven't had much time for that lately.


restoration! thot the very words this afternoon, modding and restoring some more of... my lil scrounge cart! grease grime, rust, crap, rust oxide, tools, wipes, grit... all of it. right in front of me as i busted wheels and tires. 3 sources to get all 4 wheels on scrounge cart same color, size and hold air. " ! ... this is just like restoring an old car, only smaller scale!", i said to myself...

then on to H-H!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and on that, then until i can catch up again... View attachment 1039041


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1039035
> 
> i think -74f qualifies him!


When -74°, everyone is inside staying warm. It is not at all common to go outside for more than 15 minutes in Alaska if its -50° or colder. This was told to me by several different residents of Fairbanks.
When it comes to the Bering Sea? No school for it! Never was! Unless you've been there and done it? Nothing compares bud! NOTHING!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

N


Kodiak Kid said:


> When -74°, everyone is inside staying warm. It is not at all common to go outside for more than 15 minutes in Alaska if its -50° or colder. This was told to me by several different residents of Fairbanks.
> When it comes to the Bering Sea? No school for it! Never was! Unless you've been there and done it? Nothing compares bud! NOTHING!


Not common to go out in it, but we have to sometimes. 

Couple years ago I was up on the slope and got stuck being an oiler. Not too bad of a job most of the time, except during the blows and cold snaps when no one else was out working and we had to stay with the equipment to make sure it stayed running. Nothing like it being -50 and not being able to see the next piece of equipment in the line up 10’ away because the snow is blowing so dang hard. 

Now days I only go up as a operator if I go up so I can sit in camp and get paid during weather like that


----------



## farmer steve

I'm caught up.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> I'm caught up.


Me too. Lots to wade thru when all the nite owls show up. That was more pages than i have after two days at the cabin most times. Good thing I had my coffee and a spare hour this morning.


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> Me too. Lots to wade thru when all the nite owls show up. That was more pages than i have after two days at the cabin most times. Good thing I had my coffee and a spare hour this morning.


Took me a BIG cup to get thru it all. Almost cut into my hunting time


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Took me a BIG cup to get thru it all. Almost cut into my hunting time


Two and a half cups for me. My mug must be smaller. I'm just hunting thru the posts. Warmer and less snow inside.


----------



## JustJeff

I've seen -44. That's cold! It is however rare to go below -30 on the coldest days around here. I remember when I was living down south (Arkansas and Mississippi) guys would ask how cold it gets. I'd tell them about the -44 and they would kind of look blank and say jeez that's cold or something, but I could tell they didn't understand. So I would tell them "You know how your nose runs on a cold day?" "Oh yeah" they'd answer. Then I'd say "When you sniff, your nose will freeze shut for just a second". They'd reply with no way or no it doesn't but yes it does!


----------



## Lionsfan

WoodAbuser said:


> Two and a half cups for me. My mug must be smaller. I'm just hunting thru the posts. Warmer and less snow inside.


After catching up on this thread, I feel like my mug is smaller than the other guys.


----------



## gggGary

sorry to interrupt....
The ash is in the rack.





hacked a dead trunk off an elm,



dragged out the gas splitter (flat tire, grr) and the racks are full.
Allison says the 6 pounder in the ash worked better for her.
Tried it and for the most part I'll stick with the 8lb for now.
Snow on the way today. _Might_ be the end of scrounging for us this year.
Time to get out the skinny skis. Fire up the basement stove, get some bike work done.


----------



## chipper1

gggGary said:


> sorry to interrupt....
> The ash is in the rack.
> View attachment 1039047
> View attachment 1039048
> 
> View attachment 1039053
> 
> hacked a dead trunk off an elm,
> View attachment 1039050
> View attachment 1039049
> 
> dragged out the gas splitter (flat tire, grr) and the racks are full.
> Allison says the 6 pounder in the ash worked better for her.
> Tried it and for the most part I'll stick with the 8lb for now.
> Snow on the way today. _Might_ be the end of scrounging for us this year.
> Time to get out the skinny skies. Fire up the basement stove, get some bike work done.
> View attachment 1039051
> View attachment 1039052


What you building. 
And that's how we start the bike building portion of the thread guys  .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ok, we were talking "raker" grinders! You just mentioned pictures of pro Cutters out of PNW and BC all lined up standing next to their Simington "square" grinders! Heck Brett. I have two Silvey square grinders. However, out of over the 100+ cutters total on all the different cut'n crews I've worked on over the years. I've never met one Cutter. Not one, in 25 years! That either owned or used a "raker" grinder. Most all of them originaly from the PNW or BC. Heck, I've never even SEEN a "raker" grinder. Let alone seen a pro Cutter use one. That's how affiliated "raker" grinders are with the NW and Alaska's Felling industry! When I think "raker grinder" I think harvester bar size saw chain on a dangle head log processor!
> Just say'n bud.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!
> 
> If not Icing, what do you expect?


Well if I went on what I'd seen around here(my area), noone even knows what a file is . But having been on here a while now, I've seen things folks around my parts are not accustomed to and have grinders most know nothing about(although I'm down a few from a couple yrs ago).

Air leak or a bad plug.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The one on this saw is pretty much black. Actually this whole saw was pretty bad when I got it. Heavily abused. Maybe it’s time to freshen it up


Well...


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve been looking for a top cover for this one for about 2 years. Still haven’t found one.


Your looking and my looking must be two different things, I could have one here next week if I needed one. Good thing all my saws of that series have tops on them though . 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Been out of stock for about 2 years.


Guess you better buy a newer saw .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Retired from crab fishing a few years ago in my early 40's


I retired from hauling drywall when I was 42, that ain't no old man's sport either.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too! any starting help i like. reminds, me.. i got one i need to replace. currently, saw starting, but each time i prime... it reminds me!! lol


Don't run it even if you can tune it out, fix it!


----------



## gggGary

chipper1 said:


> What you building.
> And that's how we start the bike building portion of the thread guys  .


Like I needed encouragement...
This is just a front wheel I've always wanted, and finally found down at the Barber swap meet last fall. The exact bike it will go on TBD.
4LS from a Suzuki GT750 polished up with stainless spokes and a new rim.
One of my bikes, last summer


@chipper1 whatcha riding?


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Been out of stock for about 2 years.


Shows in stock on my phone, hl supply has knock off versions for about $20.00. I'll look when I get home see what I have. I think I have a new addition cover in nice shape. If so you can have it for the cost of shipping.


WoodAbuser said:


> Two and a half cups for me. My mug must be smaller. I'm just hunting thru the posts. Warmer and less snow inside.


On my first cup... no snow, yet.


----------



## bob kern

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Been out of stock for about 2 years.


Which model? I know I don't have one but will be glad to look and send one your way if I find one.


----------



## sean donato

chipper1 said:


> Well if I went on what I'd seen around here(my area), noone even knows what a file is . But having been on here a while now, I've seen things folks around my parts are not accustomed to and have grinders most know nothing about(although I'm down a few from a couple yrs ago).
> 
> Air leak or a bad plug.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Your looking and my looking must be two different things, I could have one here next week if I needed one. Good thing all my saws of that series have tops on them though .
> 
> Guess you better buy a newer saw .
> 
> I retired from hauling drywall when I was 42, that ain't no old man's sport either.
> 
> Don't run it even if you can tune it out, fix it!


I think it has to do with him being in Alaska.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> The people are too IMHO


That is just too funny now to clean up the coffee I split every where from


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> That is just too funny now to clean up the coffee I split every where from


What a waste of coffee.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Yeah, all the fake chrome peeled on the grill. Looks like wrinkly skin.


Dodges just can't take it......IMOP!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> I'm caught up.


as i reached with the mouse to Log out... i thot (see above)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> When -74°, everyone is inside staying warm. It is not at all common to go outside for more than 15 minutes in Alaska if its -50° or colder. This was told to me by several different residents of Fairbanks.
> When it comes to the Bering Sea? No school for it! Never was! Unless you've been there and done it? Nothing compares bud! NOTHING!


trust me, kid! i do belive you. with all the cold from last nite, i looked up coldest spots ever?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Me too. Lots to wade thru when all the nite owls show up. That was more pages than i have after two days at the cabin most times. Good thing I had my coffee and a spare hour this morning.


y night for tv!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Dodges just can't take it......IMOP!


I'll put up with the chrome to have a Cummins with a 6 speed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Two and a half cups for me. My mug must be smaller. I'm just hunting thru the posts. Warmer and less snow inside.


Christmas choco candy kisses are. QB got a bag for the season. dumped into the candy jar yesterday. just R of mouse pad... first thing i noticed... smaller by at least 25%. maybe 1/3!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> I've seen -44. That's cold! It is however rare to go below -30 on the coldest days around here. I remember when I was living down south (Arkansas and Mississippi) guys would ask how cold it gets. I'd tell them about the -44 and they would kind of look blank and say jeez that's cold or something, but I could tell they didn't understand. So I would tell them "You know how your nose runs on a cold day?" "Oh yeah" they'd answer. Then I'd say "When you sniff, your nose will freeze shut for just a second". They'd reply with no way or no it doesn't but yes it does!


guess not the kind of weather to stick one's tongue onto some cold steel... see if it will stick!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

gggGary said:


> sorry to interrupt....
> The ash is in the rack.
> View attachment 1039047
> View attachment 1039048
> 
> View attachment 1039053
> 
> hacked a dead trunk off an elm,
> View attachment 1039050
> View attachment 1039049
> 
> dragged out the gas splitter (flat tire, grr) and the racks are full.
> Allison says the 6 pounder in the ash worked better for her.
> Tried it and for the most part I'll stick with the 8lb for now.
> Snow on the way today. _Might_ be the end of scrounging for us this year.
> Time to get out the skinny skies. Fire up the basement stove, get some bike work done.
> View attachment 1039051
> View attachment 1039052


a genuine FW scrounge and other stuff post!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Well if I went on what I'd seen around here(my area), noone even knows what a file is . But having been on here a while now, I've seen things folks around my parts are not accustomed to and have grinders most know nothing about(although I'm down a few from a couple yrs ago).
> 
> Air leak or a bad plug.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Your looking and my looking must be two different things, I could have one here next week if I needed one. Good thing all my saws of that series have tops on them though .
> 
> Guess you better buy a newer saw .
> 
> I retired from hauling drywall when I was 42, that ain't no old man's sport either.
> 
> Don't run it even if you can tune it out, fix it!


small thin stream shoots out onto my palm ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Shows in stock on my phone, hl supply has knock off versions for about $20.00. I'll look when I get home see what I have. I think I have a new addition cover in nice shape. If so you can have it for the cost of shipping.
> 
> On my first cup... no snow, yet.


cup #2, had an interruption...

QB back from Sam's... new L&G battery for my scrounge firewood prime mover, coffee  'stachio bag, L, hot roasted chicken and some fresh lamb chops for the barbie.... what a gal! 

bat was a swap out. she went out yesterday. new Duracell. but, 7/22. and it tool over 12 hrs to charge!  i don't care about the 6-mo warranty, i care more about total usefull life of the bat. last one, same model lasted over 5 yrs!

i hate battery changes... time dates everything.

dang, there went another 5 years... wonder how many more blocks of 5 i have left?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Had to replace the batteries in my 7.3 powerstroke this year. Only got 14 years out of the old ones. I guess $400 spread out over the next 14 years isnt too bad.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cup #2, had an interruption...
> 
> QB back from Sam's... new L&G battery for my scrounge firewood prime mover, coffee  'stachio bag, L, hot roasted chicken and some fresh lamb chops for the barbie.... what a gal!
> 
> bat was a swap out. she went out yesterday. new Duracell. but, 7/22. and it tool over 12 hrs to charge!  i don't care about the 6-mo warranty, i care more about total usefull life of the bat. last one, same model lasted over 5 yrs!
> 
> i hate battery changes... time dates everything.
> 
> dang, there went another 5 years... wonder how many more blocks of 5 i have left?


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Had to replace the batteries in my 7.3 powerstroke this year. Only got 14 years out of the old ones. I guess $400 spread out over the next 14 years isnt too bad.


That's funny, when I did mine on the 7.3 I paid 400 and replaced the alternator, the alternator alone was like 180 iirc. That was back in 02 or 03 though. 
It was a great truck, then it got a spot of rust gotta go , I hate rust.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, when I did mine on the 7.3 I paid 400 and replaced the alternator, the alternator alone was like 180 iirc. That was back in 02 or 03 though.
> It was a great truck, then it got a spot of rust gotta go , I hate rust.


Yea alil rust and guys know your from Michigan


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Yea alil rust and guys know your from Michigan


A lot of rust and they know ur from Minnesota.


----------



## svk

Jeffkrib said:


> This thread has realy gone gang busters. I fell behind in October and tried reading them all but gave up yesterday.
> Did anything interesting happen in the last two months


Lots of other stuff lolol


----------



## svk

Hi guys. I see I missed some good stuff here lol.

Hunted hogs in Texas for a couple days. Our group didn’t do so well surprisingly but I took a boar that was pushing 300 lbs. it’ll make a nice European mount with those tusks.

Heading home today. We’ve still got 12 hours of driving but we’ll make it eventually.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> IMOP!!! That "IS" a longer bench!!!


Your bar is freebaring. LOL


----------



## farmer steve

Calling @LondonNeil. Noodles for Neil.


----------



## farmer steve

Professional "Farmer Cut" for discussion.  FYI it landed within 8" of where I had planned.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> none of my saws are toys! i have to be safety conscious everytime i fire one up and more so... using it! no mistakes!!! mistakes? - no mercy!


None of my saws are toys either!  At least none of my "real" (90cc) saws!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i definitely can't! always behind... (KK) i don't mind his ways! frankly, i find both hisself and his posts interesting. someone who posts more than me!  i was using KK... but, 'the kid' has a pleasant youthful sound to it. he can be, well... imo... a bit larger than (some) other AS subscribers at times... but for me... his pix make up for it!
> 
> case in point ~
> 
> _'my scrounge today!'_
> View attachment 1039018
> 
> so since he laffs at my jokes, at least sometimes and likes Toy's R Us... hence forth it shall be _the kid ~_
> 
> i like his slice of the Northwest a lot, real Alaskan or not!__


Life's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasaay too short to be a square and take everything so serious all the time!  Peace out and good day gentleman! Maybe we'll see you guys around the forum sometime, but until then.

CUT SAFE, STAY SHARP, AND BE AWARE!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

WoodAbuser said:


> Had to replace the batteries in my 7.3 powerstroke this year. Only got 14 years out of the old ones. I guess $400 spread out over the next 14 years isnt too bad.


I had to replace the battery’s in every rig we have last winter. This winter the battery in my Silverado failed again.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Life's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasaay too short to be a square and take everything so serious all the time!  Peace out and good day gentleman! Maybe we'll see you guys around the forum sometime, but until then.
> 
> CUT SAFE, STAY SHARP, AND BE AWARE!


That’s something about me, is I crack jokes and poke fun at everyone and everything. Most people think I’m a A-hole or they figure out to take nothing I say seriously.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

You know, all this cold weather talk got me thinking. 

You southern boys really don’t know about the worst part of it being that cold. 

Imagine if you will, trying to dig 2” of pecker out of 6” of Carhartt when you gotta take a leak.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Calling @LondonNeil. Noodles for Neil.
> View attachment 1039120


The noodle king reigns supreme


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> None of my saws are toys either!  At least none of my "real" (90cc) saws!


Did someone say 90cc's


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Shows in stock on my phone, hl supply has knock off versions for about $20.00. I'll look when I get home see what I have. I think I have a new addition cover in nice shape. If so you can have it for the cost of shipping.
> 
> On my first cup... no snow, yet.


Yeah no snow here yet either......


----------



## GeeVee

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You know, all this cold weather talk got me thinking.
> 
> You southern boys really don’t know about the worst part of it being that cold.
> 
> Imagine if you will, trying to dig 2” of pecker out of 6” of Carhartt when you gotta take a leak.


Hold on there Pard, I know very well what thats like. I haven't been waist deep in snow in a few years, but I am a big "layer up" kind of guy, So my problem is not only the "I was in the pool" tool size, I run out of hands for the Zipper opening, the sweatpants, the long johns and the under wear. Hell, My wife has to hold some of those layers while I do my best to clear the opening in the layers.


----------



## JIMinTN

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You know, all this cold weather talk got me thinking.
> 
> You southern boys really don’t know about the worst part of it being that cold.
> 
> Imagine if you will, trying to dig 2” of pecker out of 6” of Carhartt when you gotta take a leak.


Some are lucky enough to have 2".


----------



## sean donato

GeeVee said:


> Hold on there Pard, I know very well what thats like. I haven't been waist deep in snow in a few years, but I am a big "layer up" kind of guy, So my problem is not only the "I was in the pool" tool size, I run out of hands for the Zipper opening, the sweatpants, the long johns and the under wear. Hell, My wife has to hold some of those layers while I do my best to clear the opening in the layers.


Tie a string to it... makes life easier. Trust me.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Tie a string to it... makes life easier. Trust me.


Well, I guess I will take my chances of getting a chance to go to Banned Camp......


After a number of years of going through the dilema of said shrunken tool and layers, I was gifted a special layered addition. My Cousins wife sewed up a custom tool warmer, a three layer deal of spandex, wool and another synthetic, just had a narrow open end. Had a soft tie string to keep the beans below the frank (keep it on).

Biggest thing was to let my Cousin go first down the slope to the stand,

And I learned to cut a hole in the Overall front pockets......

Edit: no pictures, anywhere, ever...... But it worked.


----------



## chipper1

gggGary said:


> Like I needed encouragement...
> This is just a front wheel I've always wanted, and finally found down at the Barber swap meet last fall. The exact bike it will go on TBD.
> 4LS from a Suzuki GT750 polished up with stainless spokes and a new rim.
> One of my bikes, last summer
> View attachment 1039054
> 
> @chipper1 whatcha riding?


That's sweet!
I haven't ridden in a good bit anymore than to test ride what I built, the wife asked me to stop riding. It's all good though, that summer I was down 3 times, having grown up riding BMX and dirtbikes, then road bikes, that was normal to me, just not her. Also she mentioned something about doing wheelies past the van at 65... It's all good as I do have a thing for speed, but I also have a thing for my wife and kids .
I still have 3 rolling chassis in the basement that i could build and a few more frames, but I'd need a lot more parts to put those together. They are all Suzuki GSXR 600 and 750's(96-99 and 2000 for the 600s), they're fun to build, but more fun to ride, but their like a drug I need to stay off of . Once the barn is done I'll get building them and sell them, then clear out all the shelves full of parts .



Sierra_rider said:


> I'll put up with the chrome to have a Cummins with a 6 speed.


You could just put that in a Chevy or a Ford .


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> small thin stream shoots out onto my palm ~


Don't run it!


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Professional "Farmer Cut" for discussion.  FYI it landed within 8" of where I had planned.View attachment 1039121


I call fake.
If you really did that  .


farmer steve said:


> Calling @LondonNeil. Noodles for Neil.
> View attachment 1039120


Need some spaghetti sauce with all those noodles .
That one was pretty solid yet. I've got one to take down at a buddies, still had quite a bit of leaves on it this yr, but it's half dead. Every 4th of July we camp there and I threaten to take it down. He says no it's too much work, he has like 7 kids and does concrete work/builds homes, his kids all work with him and are very hard workers. If it took more than an hr to drop and clean up it would be because I was slow, but certainly not the kids.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Hi guys. I see I missed some good stuff here lol.
> 
> Hunted hogs in Texas for a couple days. Our group didn’t do so well surprisingly but I took a boar that was pushing 300 lbs. it’ll make a nice European mount with those tusks.
> 
> Heading home today. We’ve still got 12 hours of driving but we’ll make it eventually.


Sounds like a great time.
Good thing you got that 6.5 .
I've always wanted to do the helicopter thing for them down there .


----------



## svk

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You know, all this cold weather talk got me thinking.
> 
> You southern boys really don’t know about the worst part of it being that cold.
> 
> Imagine if you will, trying to dig 2” of pecker out of 6” of Carhartt when you gotta take a leak.


As a family friend used to say “I’m always worried I’ll pull out a hair and piss my pants”


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Hold on there Pard, I know very well what thats like. I haven't been waist deep in snow in a few years, but I am a big "layer up" kind of guy, So my problem is not only the "I was in the pool" tool size, I run out of hands for the Zipper opening, the sweatpants, the long johns and the under wear. Hell, My wife has to hold some of those layers while I do my best to clear the opening in the layers.


“I was in the pool”

Thank you, I haven’t laughed that ****ing hard in months.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Picked up a new toy today that will likely see use scrounging. 

Not in my plans for the day, but saw it on market place and it was too good of a deal to pass up. So I’m 5 hours into it, but got it loaded up and getting ready to head for home.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like a great time.
> Good thing you got that 6.5 .
> I've always wanted to do the helicopter thing for them down there .


There will never be a needmore in my safe unless I win one, which I’ll promptly trade in.

This old boy absorbed three shots from a .270 Weatherby mag throwing Barnes TSX bullets. I haven’t checked the exact ballistics of that load but he absorbed about 9000 foot pounds of energy before finally waving the white flag.


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> You could just put that in a Chevy or a Ford .


 
That is a good way to make a Ford reliable.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Got home after midnight but had to try it out. Only plowed for about a hour, but this thing is a plowing son of a gun. Probably the best plow truck I’ve run, and definitely the best I’ve owned.


----------



## WoodAbuser

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Got home after midnight but had to try it out. Only plowed for about a hour, but this thing is a plowing son of a gun. Probably the best plow truck I’ve run, and definitely the best I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 1039299


Looks like a nice unit. They Meyer plows I have had survived a lot of abuse.


----------



## chipper1

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Got home after midnight but had to try it out. Only plowed for about a hour, but this thing is a plowing son of a gun. Probably the best plow truck I’ve run, and definitely the best I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 1039299


Congrats on the new ride.
One of my best friends in high school had one, we did a lot of wheeling in it(we put a 4" suspension lift and 35's on it) only thing I didn't like was he'd roll my hair up in the window (they were electric), couldn't do that these days .


----------



## JustJeff

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Got home after midnight but had to try it out. Only plowed for about a hour, but this thing is a plowing son of a gun. Probably the best plow truck I’ve run, and definitely the best I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 1039299


I had one of those, mine was a 1980 blazer. It was a great truck. Yours looks too pretty to be pushing a plow!


----------



## chipper1

All you guys talking about how awesome the 400i is caused me some restless nights, pictures coming soon.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> “I was in the pool”
> 
> Thank you, I haven’t laughed that ****ing hard in months.


It gets even more fun when you start taking hydrochlorothiazide and you get .00025 of a second to get all this done!!!! Fun stuff especially in a deer stand!!


----------



## JustJeff

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new ride.
> One of my best friends in high school had one, we did a lot of wheeling in it(we put a 4" suspension lift and 35's on it) only thing I didn't like was he'd roll my hair up in the window (they were electric), couldn't do that these days .


That's exactly what mine had. Buckshot mudders. One of the trucks I wish I still had.


----------



## Logger nate

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This was 2 winters ago, same day we had -74 at our house. Usually we are about 10 degrees colder then in town, but when it’s that cold who’s counting?
> 
> View attachment 1039034


That looks familiar, used to help my Dad haul hay from Bill Wards (guy that had the elk ranch) in Delta Junction to Soldotna 

I think the the guy that owns the place now is Pleggerman?

Sorry to interrupt your tool scrounge in the cold thread, carry on and may your hunt be successful.


----------



## chipper1

JustJeff said:


> That's exactly what mine had. Buckshot mudders. One of the trucks I wish I still had.


We got stuck a lot in it, also took the top off and went to silver lake dunes with it many times. Pretty sure he still has it, or another cleaner one.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Don't run it!


oops! not my saw, trimmer... 

it's on agenda in any event


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> That looks familiar, used to help my Dad haul hay from Bill Wards (guy that had the elk ranch) in Delta Junction to Soldotna View attachment 1039317
> 
> I think the the guy that owns the place now is Pleggerman?


hay slowed traffic run yesterday down here. hay load landed in middle of the freeway... made the news and made a mess, as well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Did someone say 90cc's



cookies and


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GeeVee said:


> Yeah no snow here yet either......


no snow here, neither! but maybe some frozen stuff... next front. 4 am ish tomorrow. mite stir morning coffee... possible twisters, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JIMinTN said:


> Some are lucky enough to have 2".


refrost 2.4


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> Tie a string to it... makes life easier. Trust me.


something in red or orange tied to string could help for any one of several reasons!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Got home after midnight but had to try it out. Only plowed for about a hour, but this thing is a plowing son of a gun. Probably the best plow truck I’ve run, and definitely the best I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 1039299


looks good in lights!

i prob should have added: *snow*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like a nice unit. They Meyer plows I have had survived a lot of abuse.


i wonder what a 'too good a deal! to pass up' up there could be.... for all the excitement?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i need to go check in... at the coffee counter. no Denny's cofee service this morning.... 

oh well, all i had to do was turn on the Mr coffee...

#2 then


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> All you guys talking about how awesome the 400i is caused me some restless nights, pictures coming soon.


The 400 takes several tanks to break in and show it's true colors. They then run like a good running 044/440. They really benefit from a muffler mod too. Some go bark box, I make my own copycat of the bark box that's less obnoxious.


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cookies and


Well I decided I'm feeling decent so BRUFAB ain't having all the fun! Off to do some slow pace easy scrounging.
My aim is to get some saw therapy, and get fresh fuel in the 700, the larger craftoulan,Stihl 051 ( to get in my daily work out, and the 291 I just finished.


----------



## Brufab

So is this where were supposed to post pics of random wood for free that we found asking for a friend today's activities, did some ash and birch clean up on a lot I own, a lot of stuff from when we logged the adjoining lot out for my dad's build site. The lil Remy performed flawlessly and was super loud just how I like it


----------



## artbaldoni

Could this be considered a scrounge? $50, still has all the stickers on it, new chain, and it runs perfectly. Ran a tank of fuel through it with no issues.


----------



## Brufab

Wheres KK??? I blinked my eyes and there wasn't 7 posts in-between the blink  
Just messing brother, your probly felling some monster wood in your strip.


----------



## Brufab

artbaldoni said:


> Could this be considered a scrounge? $50, still has all the stickers on it, new chain, and it runs perfectly. Ran a tank of fuel through it with no issues.
> View attachment 1039477


That's no scrounge that's prime fodder for the 'you suck thread'  but yes it qualifies, and that was a steal, great find and score on the saw man


----------



## artbaldoni

Brufab said:


> That's no scrounge that's prime fodder for the 'you suck thread'  but yes it qualifies, and that was a steal, great find and score on the saw man


Best part is when I went to pick it up the guy selling it was my old commercial insurance agent from when I had an excavating business. He gave me a money back guarantee. And we stood in the parking lot and chatted for 45 min...lol 

Not sure if my Dolmars will accept it into the fold.


----------



## WoodAbuser

artbaldoni said:


> Could this be considered a scrounge? $50, still has all the stickers on it, new chain, and it runs perfectly. Ran a tank of fuel through it with no issues.
> View attachment 1039477


I have a lot of nice Stihl saws but the 011 rear handle and top handle are my favorite. Reed valve, nice low end torque. Enjoy your scrounge. Let the Dolmars know they can be replaced and they will work harder.


----------



## djg james

artbaldoni said:


> Could this be considered a scrounge? $50, still has all the stickers on it, new chain, and it runs perfectly. Ran a tank of fuel through it with no issues.
> View attachment 1039477


That was a steal! I've got my Dad's 011 that sat for years and it needs a new carb ($65). Would like to get it running some day.


----------



## farmer steve

artbaldoni said:


> Best part is when I went to pick it up the guy selling it was my old commercial insurance agent from when I had an excavating business. He gave me a money back guarantee. And we stood in the parking lot and chatted for 45 min...lol
> 
> Not sure if my Dolmars will accept it into the fold.


Good to see ya Art. Great deal on the saw.


----------



## farmer steve

Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 takes several tanks to break in and show it's true colors. They then run like a good running 044/440. They really benefit from a muffler mod too. Some go bark box, I make my own copycat of the bark box that's less obnoxious.


I don't think Brett has ever had to "break in a new saw".


----------



## bob kern

Well I survived. All saws did great. Very impressed with the 291. Hadn't ran one yet. The 051 is just an animal.... a heavy one!


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> The 400 takes several tanks to break in and show it's true colors. They then run like a good running 044/440. They really benefit from a muffler mod too. Some go bark box, I make my own copycat of the bark box that's less obnoxious.


Most the new saws do, or you could just run some Dino oil in them for break in .
The bark box on my 462 and the one on @Honyuk96 362 are both pretty obnoxious, but then again, so is the triple ported muffler on my 372xp oe .


bob kern said:


> Well I decided I'm feeling decent so BRUFAB ain't having all the fun! Off to do some slow pace easy scrounging.
> My aim is to get some saw therapy, and get fresh fuel in the 700, the larger craftoulan,Stihl 051 ( to get in my daily work out, and the 291 I just finished.
> 
> View attachment 1039464


Wow, is that the new 700i .
Looks like a great time for sure. 
Those 291s are a great firewooding saw, I've cut a lot of firewood with them.


WoodAbuser said:


> I have a lot of nice Stihl saws but the 011 rear handle and top handle are my favorite. Reed valve, nice low end torque. Enjoy your scrounge. Let the Dolmars know they can be replaced and they will work harder.


I was gonna say, they guys who have them seem to really like them.


farmer steve said:


> I don't think Brett has ever had to "break in a new saw".


What's funny about that, is just because I rarely buy a new saw at a dealer, I've bought more new (as in not ran) saws than you'd think, and broke in a few of them, but very few lol.
I see no reason to buy new, for the most part warrantees I've found are useless. But at least I got that fiscars warranty off my garage sale axe .


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Most the new saws do, or you could just run some Dino oil in them for break in .
> The bark box on my 462 and the one on @Honyuk96 362 are both pretty obnoxious, but then again, so is the triple ported muffler on my 372xp oe .
> 
> Wow, is that the new 700i .
> Looks like a great time for sure.
> Those 291s are a great firewooding saw, I've cut a lot of firewood with them.
> 
> I was gonna say, they guys who have them seem to really like them.
> 
> What's funny about that, is just because I rarely buy a new saw at a dealer, I've bought more new (as in not ran) saws than you'd think, and broke in a few of them, but very few lol.
> I see no reason to buy new, for the most part warrantees I've found are useless. But at least I got that fiscars warranty off my garage sale axe .


Pro mac 700


----------



## JimR

Banging away with the SS splitting like crazy and knocking down my pile. I'm hoping for very little snow this year as I want to try and get this entire pile split. My wood pile goes back as far as it is wide now. Over the last few weeks I brought down at least 4 cord of wood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> You know, all this cold weather talk got me thinking.
> 
> You southern boys really don’t know about the worst part of it being that cold.
> 
> Imagine if you will, trying to dig 2” of pecker out of 6” of Carhartt when you gotta take a leak.


 Well, if you only got 2", you definitely have a problem!

SR


----------



## SS396driver

No snow but it’s turning colder . Suppose to get the white stuff tomorrow. 

Hood


Frost on the windshield


----------



## Sawyer Rob

My buddy and me cut a load of firewood this morning,







Ended up with a nice load,






We'll split it some other time,

SR


----------



## sean donato

Had to do some running around this morning before I went to work. Got chicken feed, pine shavings, new water bucket. Realized I needed gas in the truck. For some reason I had 2 5gal cans in the back too. Stopped at sheetz in Lebanon. Here they just put non ethonal fuel at the pump. 90 octane and same price as mid grade gas. With my sheetz card I got a few extra cents knocked off it. Filled the truck up from just off empty and the 2 cans. If it's gonna be that easy to get and they keep it priced like it is now I'll likely change over to e-free for my equipment. The closest place previously I went to was a half hour drive and cost around $5.00 gal. I like $3.86 better. 
Yesterday I got the sway bars for my kubota. Mark Hodge made them. Top notch construction, and the kit was very nice. Installation was a snap. So much easier then the dang chains and turn buckles. I need to find a rops bar for it yet. I'd like to make a winter cab for it and I'd really like a decent canopy to keep the sun at bay over sumer.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> Had to do some running around this morning before I went to work. Got chicken feed, pine shavings, new water bucket. Realized I needed gas in the truck. For some reason I had 2 5gal cans in the back too. Stopped at sheetz in Lebanon. Here they just put non ethonal fuel at the pump. 90 octane and same price as mid grade gas. With my sheetz card I got a few extra cents knocked off it. Filled the truck up from just off empty and the 2 cans. If it's gonna be that easy to get and they keep it priced like it is now I'll likely change over to e-free for my equipment. The closest place previously I went to was a half hour drive and cost around $5.00 gal. I like $3.86 better.
> Yesterday I got the sway bars for my kubota. Mark Hodge made them. Top notch construction, and the kit was very nice. Installation was a snap. So much easier then the dang chains and turn buckles. I need to find a rops bar for it yet. I'd like to make a winter cab for it and I'd really like a decent canopy to keep the sun at bay over sumer.


Did that to mine too . EZY- PZY


----------



## cantoo

Well Christmas is coming and my wife has been dropping hints. I bought 2 of these forage wagons for the apron chains, gear boxs etc. ( yes, I still have the hydraulic drive one I bought 7 or 8 years ago but I'll use it soon too. I might leave the one with the roof to store some wood in or maybe other storage. Pulled it 80 kms per hour down the road with my wife following. She was pretty pizzed. It was only a couple miles down the sideroad from the auction to our place. I also bought 12 pieces of railway track about 5 or 6' long each they were pretty heavy so she took the Dodge and I had the Ford and car hauler for the boxes. . I'm gonna cut them to 16" pieces and next wise azz wanna be black smith that tries to lowball me on my Peter Wright is gonna get a chunk of railway track shipped to him. They have a bunch more of the boxes and said I could have all I want. I'm tempted to buy them all and some day when my wife isn't home I will haul them home and make a snow wind break along out property. I'm sure she would be impressed. And a picture from today showing that it's time to put the chains on. PS, Chipper I know you are gonna ask so I'll tell you they were pretty reasonable. Damn, I just took a picture of the receipt and realized I bought 3 of them and not two, now I have to go back and get the other one. Guess I'll save one for Valentines Day.


----------



## sean donato

Squareground3691 said:


> Did that to mine too . EZY- PZY


Your tractor looks so pretty compared to mine lol.


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> Your tractor looks so pretty compared to mine lol.


It’s only a few weeks old


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> Well Christmas is coming and my wife has been dropping hints. I bought 2 of these forage wagons for the apron chains, gear boxs etc. ( yes, I still have the hydraulic drive one I bought 7 or 8 years ago but I'll use it soon too. I might leave the one with the roof to store some wood in or maybe other storage. Pulled it 80 kms per hour down the road with my wife following. She was pretty pizzed. It was only a couple miles down the sideroad from the auction to our place. I also bought 12 pieces of railway track about 5 or 6' long each they were pretty heavy so she took the Dodge and I had the Ford and car hauler for the boxes. . I'm gonna cut them to 16" pieces and next wise azz wanna be black smith that tries to lowball me on my Peter Wright is gonna get a chunk of railway track shipped to him. They have a bunch more of the boxes and said I could have all I want. I'm tempted to buy them all and some day when my wife isn't home I will haul them home and make a snow wind break along out property. I'm sure she would be impressed. And a picture from today showing that it's time to put the chains on. PS, Chipper I know you are gonna ask so I'll tell you they were pretty reasonable. Damn, I just took a picture of the receipt and realized I bought 3 of them and not two, now I have to go back and get the other one. Guess I'll save one for Valentines Day.


Dang bro, you got the hookup.
We're gonna be able to see your place much better from space now .
Tell your wife I said she's lucky to have found a guy like you .


----------



## chipper1

Sawyer Rob said:


> My buddy and me cut a load of firewood this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with a nice load,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll split it some other time,
> 
> SR


Nice haul Rob.
Was a pretty nice day out for cutting. Where's all the snow, the grounds covered at our place and it's been snowing lightly all day.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> Nice haul Rob.
> Was a pretty nice day out for cutting. Where's all the snow, the grounds covered at our place and it's been snowing lightly all day.


 NO snow here thankyouverymuch!! It was a little chilly this morn..., but we endured. lol SR


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new ride.
> One of my best friends in high school had one, we did a lot of wheeling in it(we put a 4" suspension lift and 35's on it) only thing I didn't like was he'd roll my hair up in the window (they were electric), couldn't do that these days .


Im thinking about lifting this one. Its fully decked out with electric windows as well.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

JustJeff said:


> I had one of those, mine was a 1980 blazer. It was a great truck. Yours looks too pretty to be pushing a plow!


This is a 81. It is in very good shape, but had a fair bit of cancer.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Logger nate said:


> That looks familiar, used to help my Dad haul hay from Bill Wards (guy that had the elk ranch) in Delta Junction to Soldotna View attachment 1039317
> 
> I think the the guy that owns the place now is Pleggerman?
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your tool scrounge in the cold thread, carry on and may your hunt be successful.


I grew up about a half mile past the Ward farm. Scott Plagerman has the place now.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i wonder what a 'too good a deal! to pass up' up there could be.... for all the excitement?


I gave $4200 for it. Made $500 of it back today plowing.


----------



## Logger nate

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I grew up about a half mile past the Ward farm. Scott Plagerman has the place now.


I was wondering if you knew them. My parents bought part of the place Wards had in Soldotna. Sure enjoyed those trips, once you get up past Palmer away from the peninsula it was like being in a different world, further north you went the better it got.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Logger nate said:


> I was wondering if you knew them. My parents bought part of the place Wards had in Soldotna. Sure enjoyed those trips, once you get up past Palmer away from the peninsula it was like being in a different world, further north you went the better it got.


Yep, sure did. Old man wards still around, I’ll see him at the post office every now and again. 

If you went past wards, and around the next corner in the road first place on the left there would have been Hollembecks with the big read shop there. 2 driveways past that on the left was a little cinderblock house that got a huge addition in about 2003. That’s the house so grew up in.


----------



## GrizG

Manpower problem solved...









Red Green TV on TikTok


Red Green DIY 1 Man 2 Man Saw #redgreenchallenge #redgreen #redgreentvshow #redgreentv #redgreenshow #theredgreenshow #tv #tvshow #tvshows #show #shows #car #cars #wheel #wheels #wheelcar #handymancorner #handymantips #tips #diy #saw #1man #2man #1man2man #mansaw




www.tiktok.com


----------



## GrizG

Solution for those guys with shoulder problems...


----------



## Philbert

Tried it?

Philbert


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> All you guys talking about how awesome the 400i is caused me some restless nights, pictures coming soon.


Where's da' pics? Better yet, make us some video.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Where's da' pics? Better yet, make us some video.


Hopefully next week, on the island as it should be  . Who knows when I'll get any cutting in, but one has to be prepared, cause you know the other 30 or so saws probably won't cut anything . I'll get a video for ya too .


----------



## Lionsfan

Started out this morning with intentions of sharpening a chain, and it turned into a full scale bench top cleaning. I've been in the process of eliminating the peg board, but I'm out of space for the stuff that's left up there.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> Started out this morning with intentions of sharpening a chain, and it turned into a full scale bench top cleaning. I've been in the process of eliminating the peg board, but I'm out of space for the stuff that's left up there.


Wow, looks great.
I've got another 10 plus chains to sharpen for a customer, and a pile of at least 30 on the bench that are mine  . One day I'll get the barn set up and then I won't have to worry about the mess in the basement.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I gave $4200 for it. Made $500 of it back today plowing.


no doubt that front end plow is HD! heck! you may go from a cost center
to a profit  center!


----------



## Squareground3691

Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


Nice.
Are you gonna paint it orange  .
What cutting edge is that, mines worn back to the edge of the bucket . I'd really like to get a nice snow pusher for mine, one with large skids and a second blade for back blading with it. I haven't priced that style yet, but I'm guessing around 2500?
How you liking the new ride so far?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


That's a sweet little building behind the tractor!
Nice Kubota too.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> That's a sweet little building behind the tractor!
> Nice Kubota too.


Thanks , keep my other orange machine lol and splitter and a few other things. It’s a good storage unit.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


How much was the shelter logic?


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Nice.
> Are you gonna paint it orange  .
> What cutting edge is that, mines worn back to the edge of the bucket . I'd really like to get a nice snow pusher for mine, one with large skids and a second blade for back blading with it. I haven't priced that style yet, but I'm guessing around 2500?
> How you liking the new ride so far?


Thanks Brett , not sure assuming it’s a Kubota edge but could be wrong, I just told them I wanted a cutting edge . Yea there a few accessories will be there n the future, box blade scraper, grapple I like the Wicked 55 “ and angle blade be nice to all and the cost are just gonna keep going up


----------



## Squareground3691

Squareground3691 said:


> Thanks Brett , not sure assuming it’s a Kubota edge but could be wrong, I just told them I wanted a cutting edge . Yea there a few accessories will be there n the future, box blade scraper, grapple I like the Wicked 55 “ and angle blade be nice to all and the cost are just gonna keep going up


Yea the Kubota awesome


----------



## Lionsfan

Squareground3691 said:


> Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


I made a couple trips across north eastern Ontario this year and saw a lot of those shelter logic's standing tall in some pretty nasty weather. They must be alright!


----------



## sean donato

I had a 10x20 shelter logic shed once. I forgot To zipper the front up one day. Had some nasty high winds. I learned a few things that day. The factory tie downs didn't like 80mph wind gusts and once they learn to fly, they need replaced. We'll I also learned 10x20 is far too small, but it wad better then nothing.


----------



## Philbert

Not promoting the company, but an awesome photo in this ad!




Philbert


----------



## Sierra_rider

Little bit of side work today, until the rains came in. I mostly used my favorite "all around" saw, the 400R...but did get to try out version 2 of the "566i" on this walnut. I'm stoked with the results, the 566 pulls some pretty good chain speed, yet isn't light on torque.

Definitely feels faster than a 90cc saw. I'll do some more cutting with it before I do a tear down to see how the new modified 660 piston is doing.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Little bit of side work today, until the rains came in. I mostly used my favorite "all around" saw, the 400R...but did get to try out version 2 of the "566i" on this walnut. I'm stoked with the results, the 566 pulls some pretty good chain speed, yet isn't light on torque.
> 
> Definitely feels faster than a 90cc saw. I'll do some more cutting with it before I do a tear down to see how the new modified 660 post is doing.
> View attachment 1039870


Is that Black walnut?


----------



## bob kern

Couldn't help but think of someone when I put this on today!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Is that Black walnut?


Yes, more specifically I think it's a northern California black walnut...native to the area.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> Yes, more specifically I think it's a northern California black walnut...native to the area.


Highly valuable black walnut.......


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Highly valuable black walnut.......


I'm milling some of it, but there's more of it than I want to deal with. I have enough on my plate between real work, side work, and saw building...not enough hours in the day.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm milling some of it, but there's more of it than I want to deal with. I have enough on my plate between real work, side work, and saw building...not enough hours in the day.


It all looks like fire wood to me lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> It all looks like fire wood to me lol.


I'd be more into it if I had a bandsaw mill. As it stands right now, if I want to do anything with the wood, it involves a lot of leg work on my part. I'm not really into woodworking, so I try to sell any slabs I get...and I hate trying to sell stuff on C-list, Fakebook marketplace, or that God-awful Nextdoor app.

I'd actually probably do pretty good on the Nextdoor app...there's a kid locally who is always selling wood slabs on that app. I give him credit for trying to have a little side-biz at only age 22, but his slabs look like Stevie Wonder free-handed them with a sawzall...I don't even take chainsaw milling that seriously, but mine come out looking 100x better.


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> It all looks like fire wood to me lol.


Don't you be saying that bad word about a good sawlog.....  
Lol.


----------



## svk

Tell me this is one of you guys


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm milling some of it, but there's more of it than I want to deal with. I have enough on my plate between real work, side work, and saw building...not enough hours in the day.


If you come across any big Claro walnut contact Calico Hardwoods in Santa Rosa. They have the equipment to pick it up and pay good $ for quality wood.
they are a major gunstock mfg. our firewood crew sold them 4 big trees…4-5’ diameter…back in the early 90s…a grand each.


----------



## Sierra_rider

singinwoodwackr said:


> If you come across any big Claro walnut contact Calico Hardwoods in Santa Rosa. They have the equipment to pick it up and pay good $ for quality wood.
> they are a major gunstock mfg. our firewood crew sold them 4 big trees…4-5’ diameter…back in the early 90s…a grand each.


Thanks for the heads up...these trees aren't too far from Santa Rosa. I'm always trying to squeeze a dollar out of a dime, so any angle helps.

I don't really know my hardwoods that well. Some people tell me that the Claros are their own separate species from the Ca black walnut, but then I've also read that the NorCal black walnuts are informally called Claros, so I dunno.


----------



## bob kern

svk said:


> Tell me this is one of you guys
> View attachment 1039928


Well it would make one big rolling tool box!! Lol


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Tell me this is one of you guys
> View attachment 1039928


I'm not quite that trashy, but close. I did have a dishwasher sitting on my porch for a year. I do have a pile of scrap metal in the yard...I'm just waiting for it to get big enough to be worth scrapping.

Also, when I was a kid, my old man's wood shed was a truck bed, with walls of plywood, and the corresponding camper shell on the top.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks for the heads up...these trees aren't too far from Santa Rosa. I'm always trying to squeeze a dollar out of a dime, so any angle helps.
> 
> I don't really know my hardwoods that well. Some people tell me that the Claros are their own separate species from the Ca black walnut, but then I've also read that the NorCal black walnuts are informally called Claros, so I dunno.


In my experience, any walnut I am trying to sell is worthless....but, any walnut someone else is selling is priceless.....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks for the heads up...these trees aren't too far from Santa Rosa. I'm always trying to squeeze a dollar out of a dime, so any angle helps.
> 
> I don't really know my hardwoods that well. Some people tell me that the Claros are their own separate species from the Ca black walnut, but then I've also read that the NorCal black walnuts are informally called Claros, so I dunno.


I don’t think my contact there is still around but they are still there






Hardwood Gunstocks by CALI'CO HARDWOODS, INC.


Hardwood gunstocks from Cali'Co Hardwoods, Inc.



calicohardwoods.com




for our trees they brought a couple flatbeds and a loader.
4 hr trip, one way.


----------



## svk

Spent over 12 hours cleaning and organizing in my house today. Things have been very neglected over the past six weeks between deer season, trip to Texas, and work. I able to get a lot of bins and boxes cleaned out and a ton of old mail thrown away. I even found about $75 worth of checks and cash in envelopes lol

Also finally got started on organizing my ammo. Up until now it’s kind of been spread all over the place and I’m finally putting it all into an armoire in my bedroom so I know what I have.


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> I even found about $75 worth of checks



I did that a few weeks ago, then went and deposited them before I forgot again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I went up to my place in the mountains Friday and cut the rest of the big oak in my camp area, the biggest diameter is still up the hill. All the small stuff is gone. I didn’t take a trailer because it was just me and I didn’t have time to load it, I put seven quarters in the back of my Travelall. Now there’s snow up there again. Some of this wood has bad spots, I’ll split it away when the time comes.


----------



## Squareground3691

Lionsfan said:


> I made a couple trips across north eastern Ontario this year and saw a lot of those shelter logic's standing tall in some pretty nasty weather. They must be alright!


Yea , they’re a money and time saver instead of a stick built for sure will see down the road how it fairs .


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm milling some of it, but there's more of it than I want to deal with. I have enough on my plate between real work, side work, and saw building...not enough hours in the day.


Never is enough hours for sure , daylight hour’s definitely not


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> svk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me this is one of you guys
> View attachment 1039928
> 
> 
> 
> That rig is DA BOMB Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Sawdust Man

I posted this elsewhere without much help... thought I'd ask you guys if you have any experience with it.

"I've been researching .325 saw chain.....and decided it might save me some time to just ask y'all's opinions on it rather than burning up valuable (scarce) brain cells trying make sense out of all the wonderful confusion out there.

Not interested in Stihl chain..... it's too much dollars.... and though it's good stuff, most of my chains end up rocked at least once in their short lives....
So what do y'all know about husky's x-cut sp33g and Oregon's 95txl?
Also are they actually a narrower kerf than standard .325 chain?
And does nk .325 cut faster than regular .325 chain?"

What say you?


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> I posted this elsewhere without much help... thought I'd ask you guys if you have any experience with it.
> 
> "I've been researching .325 saw chain.....and decided it might save me some time to just ask y'all's opinions on it rather than burning up valuable (scarce) brain cells trying make sense out of all the wonderful confusion out there.
> 
> Not interested in Stihl chain..... it's too much dollars.... and though it's good stuff, most of my chains end up rocked at least once in their short lives....
> So what do y'all know about husky's x-cut sp33g and Oregon's 95txl?
> Also are they actually a narrower kerf than standard .325 chain?
> And does nk .325 cut faster than regular .325 chain?"
> 
> What say you?


X-cut 3/8 I think is the best outta the box cutting chain out there , haven’t used .325 at all but if it’s like the 3/8 it’s a winner


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm not quite that trashy, but close. I did have a dishwasher sitting on my porch for a year. I do have a pile of scrap metal in the yard...I'm just waiting for it to get big enough to be worth scrapping.
> 
> Also, when I was a kid, my old man's wood shed was a truck bed, with walls of plywood, and the corresponding camper shell on the top.


please pardon the pun? chip off the old block? lol


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> There will never be a needmore in my safe unless I win one, which I’ll promptly trade in.
> 
> This old boy absorbed three shots from a .270 Weatherby mag throwing Barnes TSX bullets. I haven’t checked the exact ballistics of that load but he absorbed about 9000 foot pounds of energy before finally waving the white flag.


Congrats on your Boar!

300 lbs is a good size animal. While smaller calibers will have no problem killing it, it has been my observation that larger diameter bullets (all things being equal) kill faster. I'm sure my 30-06 can kill anything I hunt, but the 338-06 should kill a little faster and leave a better blood trail.

My barrel should be in next month, so if I'm lucky I will use it next year. The only shot I have fired this year was with the crossbow, and I misjudged the distance!

Regular season is over, but MZ started today, and we finally got snow down here yesterday. Have to catch up on a bunch of things before I get out.


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> In my experience, any walnut I am trying to sell is worthless....but, any walnut someone else is selling is priceless.....


My experience too, thats why I class all walnut as fire wood. Unless I want it for a project, but I hate wood work. Too tedious.


----------



## SS396driver

Squareground3691 said:


> Shelter Logic 10x10x16 for the Orange machine. Spent my day


Your canvas needs to be tightened . Should be no wrinkles in it thought I had outside pictures


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> I posted this elsewhere without much help... thought I'd ask you guys if you have any experience with it.
> 
> "I've been researching .325 saw chain.....and decided it might save me some time to just ask y'all's opinions on it rather than burning up valuable (scarce) brain cells trying make sense out of all the wonderful confusion out there.
> 
> Not interested in Stihl chain..... it's too much dollars.... and though it's good stuff, most of my chains end up rocked at least once in their short lives....
> So what do y'all know about husky's x-cut sp33g and Oregon's 95txl?
> Also are they actually a narrower kerf than standard .325 chain?
> And does nk .325 cut faster than regular .325 chain?"
> 
> What say you?


Stihl Is the best. 
Haven't used the x-cut yet as I seldom run a saw small enough that .325 is good for. I was thinking the x-cut only came in semi chisel for .325. (?) 
Most .325 I have here is oregon. It's all lgx and works ok. It's a good bit softer then stihl chain. Sharpens quick.


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> My experience too, thats why I class all walnut as fire wood. Unless I want it for a project, but I hate wood work. Too tedious.


I used to have a cabinet shop, so between that and my 30 plus years of sawmilling, I just hate to see any nice logs going into firewood.....


----------



## Sawdust Man

sean donato said:


> Stihl Is the best.
> Haven't used the x-cut yet as I seldom run a saw small enough that .325 is good for. I was thinking the x-cut only came in semi chisel for .325. (?)
> Most .325 I have here is oregon. It's all lgx and works ok. It's a good bit softer then stihl chain. Sharpens quick.


I know Stihl has been the best, but I keep hearing claims (by experienced people who do a lot of cutting) that the new husky chain is just as good as Stihl.
IDK, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Your canvas needs to be tightened . Should be no wrinkles in it thought I had outside pictures View attachment 1040085
> View attachment 1040086


Yea , I have to some tightening up on the lower straps and side , was running outta time snow starting coming fast , urs looks good they also shorted me on a couple ty downs so have get a couple till I can get some from company. Not fun trying to build it in a snow day , was Supposed of come 4 weeks ago , when we had better weather but that didn’t happen .


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Your canvas needs to be tightened . Should be no wrinkles in it thought I had outside pictures View attachment 1040085
> View attachment 1040086


Directions were made by a child I think was missing some of it to


----------



## sean donato

Sawdust Man said:


> I know Stihl has been the best, but I keep hearing claims (by experienced people who do a lot of cutting) that the new husky chain is just as good as Stihl.
> IDK, that's why I'm asking.


The 3/8 certainly is. Thats all I've been buying recently. Just bought 5 boxes of 20" loops. Fastest, smoothest factory chain I've ever used. Hardness is on par with stihl.


----------



## Philbert

Sawdust Man said:


> I posted this elsewhere without much help... thought I'd ask you guys if you have any experience with it.
> 
> "I've been researching .325 saw chain.....and decided it might save me some time to just ask y'all's opinions on it rather than burning up valuable (scarce) brain cells trying make sense out of all the wonderful confusion out there.
> 
> Not interested in Stihl chain..... it's too much dollars.... and though it's good stuff, most of my chains end up rocked at least once in their short lives....
> So what do y'all know about husky's x-cut sp33g and Oregon's 95txl?
> Also are they actually a narrower kerf than standard .325 chain?
> And does nk .325 cut faster than regular .325 chain?"
> 
> What say you?


Narrow kerf chain puts less of a load on the saw motor, since it takes a smaller bite. But it may not be ‘faster’, depending on the wood, how sharp, etc. It should be used with a NK bar. 

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , I have to some tightening up on the lower straps and side , was running outta time snow starting coming fast , urs looks good they also shorted me on a couple ty downs so have get a couple till I can get some from company. Not fun trying to build it in a snow day , was Supposed of come 4 weeks ago , when we had better weather but that didn’t happen .


This is a Rhino shelter real heavy duty unit I looked at several brands the one I really wanted to buy a Cover-tech unit but it was 2k more and since I plan on putting a steel building up I couldn’t justify the price.


----------



## MustangMike

All things being equal, narrow kerf will be faster, but will also bind easier.

I have used it for milling, and although they told me I needed a narrow kerf bar to go with it, they were not available at the time, and it worked just fine with my regular .050 Stihl bars.

I was using the Stihl Narrow Kerf chain, which was made for (and only sold by) logisol, but seems to be NLA.

That is what I used (with 10* round file angle) when I milled the Ash post and beams for my cabin. Used a Beam Machine attachment for my guide. Very inexpensive at the time, and you could keep changing the bar angle to put less load on the saw. I did it all with my 044 and a 441 (manual adjust).

The 27' cuts often took 20 minutes, which was a lot of work.


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> This is a Rhino shelter real heavy duty unit I looked at several brands the one I really wanted to buy a Cover-tech unit but it was 2k more and since I plan on putting a steel building up I couldn’t justify the price.


Yea those are real nice .


----------



## SS396driver

Just a dusting they said


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Just a dusting they saidView attachment 1040108
> View attachment 1040109


Yup , I got close to 4 inches yesterday , as it was coming down trying to put up that shelter Lol


----------



## Sawdust Man

MustangMike said:


> All things being equal, narrow kerf will be faster, but will also bind easier.
> 
> I have used it for milling, and although they told me I needed a narrow kerf bar to go with it, they were not available at the time, and it worked just fine with my regular .050 Stihl bars.
> 
> I was using the Stihl Narrow Kerf chain, which was made for (and only sold by) logisol, but seems to be NLA.
> 
> That is what I used (with 10* round file angle) when I milled the Ash post and beams for my cabin. Used a Beam Machine attachment for my guide. Very inexpensive at the time, and you could keep changing the bar angle to put less load on the saw. I did it all with my 044 and a 441 (manual adjust).
> 
> The 27' cuts often took 20 minutes, which was a lot of work.


Thanks for the info.
Are you talking about .325 narrow kerf, or 3/8 nk ? 
If .325 narrow..... is it noticably narrower than standard .325? that's really what I'm trying to figure out...
Nk / low pro 3/8 is much narrower than standard 3/8, so I'd like to know if the difference is as noticeable with .325 chains.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Congrats on your Boar!
> 
> 300 lbs is a good size animal. While smaller calibers will have no problem killing it, it has been my observation that larger diameter bullets (all things being equal) kill faster. I'm sure my 30-06 can kill anything I hunt, but the 338-06 should kill a little faster and leave a better blood trail.
> 
> My barrel should be in next month, so if I'm lucky I will use it next year. The only shot I have fired this year was with the crossbow, and I misjudged the distance!
> 
> Regular season is over, but MZ started today, and we finally got snow down here yesterday. Have to catch up on a bunch of things before I get out.


A smaller bore magnum like this is certainly not ideal for trophy hogs but with over 3200 foot pounds of energy, it worked. Two bullets did not break the hog's shoulder..that's how damn tough those things are. As a side note, hogs are usually head shot but i did not want to ruin the skull on a trophy hog so tried to put the first shot right behind the head but ended up hitting the shoulder blade (they really do not have much of a neck).

I think my .35 whelen improved will become my dedicated hog gun but need to work out some good loads for it first.

Our guide said he has seen hogs hit in the head with .223's run off never to be found. I believe it.


----------



## MustangMike

It was 3/8 narrow kerf. Stihl used to make it exclusively for Logisol. You could not buy it at a Stihl dealer (they could not even look it up).

Baileys use to sell it, but no longer.


----------



## svk

My dad and I have shot a lot of game over the years with 7mm Rem mag and 7mm Weatherby mag. They cause mass destruction in ungulate species of big game if you connect with muscle mass so it was eye opening to see how little happened to the hog. Totally different beasts.


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> A smaller bore magnum like this is certainly not ideal for trophy hogs but with over 3200 foot pounds of energy, it worked. Two bullets did not break the hog's shoulder..that's how damn tough those things are. As a side note, hogs are usually head shot but i did not want to ruin the skull on a trophy hog so tried to put the first shot right behind the head but ended up hitting the shoulder blade (they really do not have much of a neck).
> 
> I think my .35 whelen improved will become my dedicated hog gun but need to work out some good loads for it first.
> 
> Our guide said he has seen hogs hit in the head with .223's run off never to be found. I believe it.


I know of a bear being taken with a 22-250, but also know of one shot with a 243 that imploded on the front leg bone.

The 35 Whalen or your 348 (if you don't need a scope) s/b perfect!

I stopped big game hunting in the woods with 270 + 270 WSM because the 30 caliber rounds just seemed to be far more reliable. Maybe Elmer Keith was not as dumb as some people think.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I'd be more into it if I had a bandsaw mill. As it stands right now, if I want to do anything with the wood, it involves a lot of leg work on my part. I'm not really into woodworking, so I try to sell any slabs I get...and I hate trying to sell stuff on C-list, Fakebook marketplace, or that God-awful Nextdoor app.
> 
> I'd actually probably do pretty good on the Nextdoor app...there's a kid locally who is always selling wood slabs on that app. I give him credit for trying to have a little side-biz at only age 22, but his slabs look like Stevie Wonder free-handed them with a sawzall...I don't even take chainsaw milling that seriously, but mine come out looking 100x better.


Contact the kid and sell your slabs to him, or work out a price he can sell them at.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I know of a bear being taken with a 22-250, but also know of one shot with a 243 that imploded on the front leg bone.
> 
> The 35 Whalen or your 348 (if you don't need a scope) s/b perfect!
> 
> I stopped big game hunting in the woods with 270 + 270 WSM because the 30 caliber rounds just seemed to be far more reliable. Maybe Elmer Keith was not as dumb as some people think.


Agreed! I am of the mindset to shoot the largest gun you can without flinching when going after large/heavy and/or dangerous game.

Some of these internet keyboard warriors are idiots...a 22 short will kill anything on this planet under perfect circumstances. But how often are we presented game under perfect circumstances. That's why I laugh at these people who thump their chests after dropping a cow/calf elk with a 243 or 6.5CM and declare it the perfect elk rifle. Let's say you are on the last day of an expensive trophy elk trip and have one shot to drop a dandy....I am going to want a 30-06 MINIMUM and preferably a 300 or greater magnum. Animals are tough, and large/trophy/rutting animals are tougher! Then to couple that with the fact that elk are most often sharing the woods with grizzly bears is even more reason to leave the small bores at home!

I can't wait to work up loads for the .35 WI and .348.


----------



## svk

I am not an expert on brown/kodiak bear hunting.....kodiak kid might disagree with my thoughts and I will defer to him. But my dad took two of them and of course I have read both books about the legendary Pinnell and Talifson. Morris Talifson (considered to be the more experieced hunter of the two) said it took on average of 4 shots to kill a trophy bear. And that is using large rifles including the renowned .375 H&H.

My dad's 9'6" kodiak took 4 shots from a .338 win mag and ended up balled up an alder thicket...they couldn't tell which end of the bear was which so the guide advised to wait it out until either the bear died or you could determine which end was which. Guide said if you shoot the ball, that may piss it off and it will charge us.

So these morons who want to pimp the 6.5 cm as a "TOP TEN" all around north american big game cartridge....yeah ok. (WE all know this is driven by marketing $$ but the guys blindly buying off those recommendations do not.)

As the old saying goes..."use enough gun"!


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Agreed! I am of the mindset to shoot the largest gun you can without flinching when going after large/heavy and/or dangerous game.
> 
> Some of these internet keyboard warriors are idiots...a 22 short will kill anything on this planet under perfect circumstances. But how often are we presented game under perfect circumstances. That's why I laugh at these people who thump their chests after dropping a cow/calf elk with a 243 or 6.5CM and declare it the perfect elk rifle. Let's say you are on the last day of an expensive trophy elk trip and have one shot to drop a dandy....I am going to want a 30-06 MINIMUM and preferably a 300 or greater magnum. Animals are tough, and large/trophy/rutting animals are tougher! Then to couple that with the fact that elk are most often sharing the woods with grizzly bears is even more reason to leave the small bores at home!
> 
> I can't wait to work up loads for the .35 WI and .348.


That's the reason my first magnum was a 338 wm. Wife grandfather told me it was about the smallest gun that would reliably kill anything out in Montana.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> That's the reason my first magnum was a 338 wm. Wife grandfather told me it was about the smallest gun that would reliably kill anything out in Montana.


YES!


----------



## svk

Maybe I am overemphasizing....I have had lots of animals fall in their tracks with one shot. But have had a fair share take a good amount of lead and go much further than they should have. And I know many others (most of which who I consider better hunters than me) experience the same.


----------



## svk

Read a study one time that said if you shoot the animal when the blood is pulsing out of the heart and into the brain, the bullet shock waves can rupture things in the brain more quickly than when the blood is leaving the brain and there is not a pressure spike. Plausible at least.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Read a study one time that said if you shoot the animal when the blood is pulsing out of the heart and into the brain, the bullet shock waves can rupture things in the brain more quickly than when the blood is leaving the brain and there is not a pressure spike. Plausible at least.



And I presume the animal comes with a doctor who can tellyou when to shoot?


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> Maybe I am overemphasizing....I have had lots of animals fall in their tracks with one shot. But have had a fair share take a good amount of lead and go much further than they should have. And I know many others (most of which who I consider better hunters than me) experience the same.


Few years ago, I was hunting with my 7mm mag. Promised a dying old man I'd kill a deer with it. Nice 8 point buck at 8am first Saturday came trotting down the creek about 40 yards away from my stand. I figured he was following the trail and would turn and come past my stand. Sure enough he did. Waited for him to get in one of the holes. Shot him. All he did wad pick up speed. Bolted the rifle, swung around to my last hole, soon as I seen brown pulled the trigger. He flopped over. Collected myself a bit. (At that point it was the nicest buck I ever shot.) Got my things together and walked over to him. My dad said I missed the first shot. Told him he was crazy. I didn't miss, it just didn't go down. (Figured a bad shot may be ) estimated my first shot was around 50 yards, second shot was over 60 but close shots. Gutted him. Chalk full of blood. No lungs and the heart was gone. 
Later that night when we skinned him out we found 2 entry holes and no exit holes. Right front shoulder took both hits. I was pretty happy to prove dad wrong. When we butchered him we found both bullets drilled about half way through his lower left shoulder. Good hits both of them. He was dead with the first shot, just didn't know it.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> A smaller bore magnum like this is certainly not ideal for trophy hogs but with over 3200 foot pounds of energy, it worked. Two bullets did not break the hog's shoulder..that's how damn tough those things are. As a side note, hogs are usually head shot but i did not want to ruin the skull on a trophy hog so tried to put the first shot right behind the head but ended up hitting the shoulder blade (they really do not have much of a neck).
> 
> I think my .35 whelen improved will become my dedicated hog gun but need to work out some good loads for it first.
> 
> Our guide said he has seen hogs hit in the head with .223's run off never to be found. I believe it.


They have a pretty thick shield.


----------



## SS396driver

Can’t leave well enough alone . Sanded and buffed the poly on one of the stepside bed boards . Now I have to do the rest . That’s what happens when it snows and I get board


----------



## GeeVee

Back in HS, my friend (RIP) and I went out to the Borrow Pits to Hog hunt. I was mostly intereted in his beer. He had a brand new Toyota 4x4, his Dad gave him (local dealership owner) and a nice dog box with seats in the back. Like McFly's truck. 

I doubt we were sitting on a singe track more than ten mintutes when big boar comes out from behind some Palmettos and is eyballing us from not 100'. 

Jamie shoots him head on, above his head and into his neck between the shoulders with a 30-06. Sort of a bad angle. 

Bad idea. This boar was pissed, proceeded to run straight into the back of the truck and hit the tailgate so hard it pushed throught he uprights on the bed. And continued to stik his tusks into every body panel on the truck at least twice, two tires punctured, radiator and grill smashed, even through the grill guard, doors, just everything. Jamie is screaming, and trying to stand up while the boar is rocking the truck, gets one shot off that missed, gets another shot off that went through his hood and out the rad, I'm screaming at Jamie to quit shooting, and holding on for life, my rifle went over the side off the box. 

In less than 3-4, minutes the hog had totalled the truck, just stood and looked at us, and then turned and ran off when he figured he wasn't shaking us out of the truck, probably a little winded after what he did to the truck. Long before cell phones, we had to walk (run) out of the woods and a couple miles to the store to call his Dad. Sherrif pulls into the store and questions us because we carried our rifles and backpacks with us, and I smelled like spilt beer..... But when he heard it and he knew Jamies Dad, offered us a ride, but his Dad was on his way..... 

One more. 

My Nephew is a licensed trapper as well as Captain. He was releasing a good sized boar he cage trapped in a golf course community, from the back of his truck right out of the cage he winched into it with the captive. 

Opens the door and stands to the side of his truck bed, Boar hits the ground and in two steps had made two right hand turns and gores my nephew in the back of the knee, then runs off. He had kind of seen it coming, and was trying to jump onto the bed rail, but the Boar was quick. Put some old t-shirt on it and wrapped a bandana on it and drives to My SIL's house. an ER nurse, and she freaks on him (her son) and took him to the ER. He was so very lucky, missed alot of imprtant stuff in there, but it was a big bloody mess and real deep. Had a little emergency work done, but ultimately got admitted and in the morning had a Surgeon open it and really clean it up. 

WIld Hogs dont play.


----------



## MustangMike

Over the WE I watched 3 of my Grandkids while their folks were away.

Split some Ash by hand that the boys threw on the pile (there are 4 rows there).

X-27 did great on the Ash. Tried it on a 20" wet Sugar Maple round. Ended up pulling out 2 wedges and my 16 lb hammer to half it, but after that the X-27 had no trouble with it.

Then on Sunday we got a little snow, and my Granddaughter liked it!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Do any of you hunt with air rifles? Yesterday I saw a hunting video with those, and bigger caliber than typical BB guns. I think there was .257, .357, an .500.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do any of you hunt with air rifles? Yesterday I saw a hunting video with those, and bigger caliber than typical BB guns. I think there was .257, .357, an .500.


Not more then squirrels and such with a .22 cal break barrel. They do have some pretty coop pcp stuff out these days.


----------



## mountainguyed67

This webcam is my best gauge of snow conditions at my mountain place, I usually don’t go in the snow. We already had snow, then rain melted it. Now we have snow again.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> They do have some pretty coop pcp stuff out these days.



Found one. Pre charged pneumatic.


----------



## WoodAbuser

mountainguyed67 said:


> Found one. Pre charged pneumatic.
> 
> View attachment 1040218


Pop gun. Imagine it will do a little more damage that the break action .177 cal at my cabin.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> Congrats on your Boar!
> 
> 300 lbs is a good size animal. While smaller calibers will have no problem killing it, it has been my observation that larger diameter bullets (all things being equal) kill faster. I'm sure my 30-06 can kill anything I hunt, but the 338-06 should kill a little faster and leave a better blood trail.


 On a big deer sized animals, that has NOT been MY experience unless the wrong bullet is being used in the 30-06 in the first place!

Bigger is better has NOT worked out for me, because as you go bigger too many other things enter into the comparison.

Properly selecting the bullet for the job easily makes up the difference in diameter.

BTW, I've shot a lot of big game with both, 338-06's and 30-06's.

SR


----------



## svk

GeeVee said:


> Back in HS, my friend (RIP) and I went out to the Borrow Pits to Hog hunt. I was mostly intereted in his beer. He had a brand new Toyota 4x4, his Dad gave him (local dealership owner) and a nice dog box with seats in the back. Like McFly's truck.
> 
> I doubt we were sitting on a singe track more than ten mintutes when big boar comes out from behind some Palmettos and is eyballing us from not 100'.
> 
> Jamie shoots him head on, above his head and into his neck between the shoulders with a 30-06. Sort of a bad angle.
> 
> Bad idea. This boar was pissed, proceeded to run straight into the back of the truck and hit the tailgate so hard it pushed throught he uprights on the bed. And continued to stik his tusks into every body panel on the truck at least twice, two tires punctured, radiator and grill smashed, even through the grill guard, doors, just everything. Jamie is screaming, and trying to stand up while the boar is rocking the truck, gets one shot off that missed, gets another shot off that went through his hood and out the rad, I'm screaming at Jamie to quit shooting, and holding on for life, my rifle went over the side off the box.
> 
> In less than 3-4, minutes the hog had totalled the truck, just stood and looked at us, and then turned and ran off when he figured he wasn't shaking us out of the truck, probably a little winded after what he did to the truck. Long before cell phones, we had to walk (run) out of the woods and a couple miles to the store to call his Dad. Sherrif pulls into the store and questions us because we carried our rifles and backpacks with us, and I smelled like spilt beer..... But when he heard it and he knew Jamies Dad, offered us a ride, but his Dad was on his way.....
> 
> One more.
> 
> My Nephew is a licensed trapper as well as Captain. He was releasing a good sized boar he cage trapped in a golf course community, from the back of his truck right out of the cage he winched into it with the captive.
> 
> Opens the door and stands to the side of his truck bed, Boar hits the ground and in two steps had made two right hand turns and gores my nephew in the back of the knee, then runs off. He had kind of seen it coming, and was trying to jump onto the bed rail, but the Boar was quick. Put some old t-shirt on it and wrapped a bandana on it and drives to My SIL's house. an ER nurse, and she freaks on him (her son) and took him to the ER. He was so very lucky, missed alot of imprtant stuff in there, but it was a big bloody mess and real deep. Had a little emergency work done, but ultimately got admitted and in the morning had a Surgeon open it and really clean it up.
> 
> WIld Hogs dont play.


I was thinking of stories like that as I snuck up to put the coup de Grace into him! After he stood up the second time and I shot, he turned so his ass was facing me. Not much of a shot so I sneaked off the the side. The third entered the heart area and out the back taking heart and lungs.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do any of you hunt with air rifles? Yesterday I saw a hunting video with those, and bigger caliber than typical BB guns. I think there was .257, .357, an .500.


Only seen them on YouTube. Look neat.


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> On a big deer sized animals, that has NOT been MY experience unless the wrong bullet is being used in the 30-06 in the first place!
> 
> Bigger is better has NOT worked out for me, because as you go bigger too many other things enter into the comparison.
> 
> Properly selecting the bullet for the job easily makes up the difference in diameter.
> 
> BTW, I've shot a lot of big game with both, 338-06's and 30-06's.
> 
> SR


On this note, all but one game animal I’ve ever shot with a .30-06 or .300 win mag has ran at least a little bit and some over 100 yards. OTOH every deer I’ve killed with a 7mm-08 fell in its tracks. Go figure as it doesn’t make sense to me either!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Only seen them on YouTube. Look neat.



Shot starts at 2:10.


----------



## sean donato

I agree with @Sawyer Rob. Bullet selection is huge with expected results vs type of prey. Big boned and thick skined animals need a bullets that will dive deep through all that hide and bone to get to the vitles.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Shot starts at 2:10.



That thing is loud!


----------



## Squareground3691

mountainguyed67 said:


> Do any of you hunt with air rifles? Yesterday I saw a hunting video with those, and bigger caliber than typical BB guns. I think there was .257, .357, an .500.


Yup , shot twenty something squirrels  last winter 22 caliber.


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Directions were made by a child I think was missing some of it to


That's what the reviews said, I did a lot of research when you posted your Kubota and the shelter logic.


----------



## Brufab

I run Oregon and I easily cut over 100 10' saw logs with 1 72lgx070g chain, the wood was covered in fine dust and dirt from my dad's build site as they were piled up for 18-24 mo. We tried to sweep them off the best we could but it wasn't clean wood by any means. The wood was a mix of maple ash oak and popple. Never touched the chain with a file and it was still cutting good when we were done. I bought a huge lot of 20 chains and a ton of tie straps and presets for 140$ shipped. I can't justify the price with how good Oregon has been to me over the years. I bought 2 Stihl chains from a dealer and a 100$ bill want enough for 404 063 72 dl.


----------



## MustangMike

Sawyer Rob said:


> On a big deer sized animals, that has NOT been MY experience unless the wrong bullet is being used in the 30-06 in the first place!
> 
> Bigger is better has NOT worked out for me, because as you go bigger too many other things enter into the comparison.
> 
> Properly selecting the bullet for the job easily makes up the difference in diameter.
> 
> BTW, I've shot a lot of big game with both, 338-06's and 30-06's.
> 
> SR


I agree that bullet selection is important, as is shot placement. Hit a deer in the shoulder and knock it down and it will likely stay down. Shoot though the lungs with a large bullet that is hard and does not open and your deer will go a long way.

However, all things being equal, a larger hole through the lungs will make an animal bleed out a lot faster. I've not had a deer hit through the lungs with a shotgun or MZ go very far.

Bullets that are too soft will often result in quick kills unless you hit the animal in the wrong place, which is why I like to do ballistic testing before I hunt with a bullet. I look for good penetration and weight retention, but don't want it so hard as to not open on a lung shot.


----------



## MustangMike

Smaller/faster bullets depend on velocity for their energy.

Live branches and sapling are wet, the faster the bullet is going when it hits them, the more it upsets the bullet and zaps their power.

I don't hunt deer from an enclosed stand in the middle of an open field with a feeder nearby.

It is tough to always get a clear shot at a briskly walking deer in heavy brush.

In my experience, the larger bullets generally work better in this situation. If your experiences are different, than use what works for you.


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Just a dusting they saidView attachment 1040108
> View attachment 1040109


Hmmm.... not sure if holding the camera makes this an example of misogyny or anti-misogyny?


----------



## GrizG

sean donato said:


> Few years ago, I was hunting with my 7mm mag. Promised a dying old man I'd kill a deer with it. Nice 8 point buck at 8am first Saturday came trotting down the creek about 40 yards away from my stand. I figured he was following the trail and would turn and come past my stand. Sure enough he did. Waited for him to get in one of the holes. Shot him. All he did wad pick up speed. Bolted the rifle, swung around to my last hole, soon as I seen brown pulled the trigger. He flopped over. Collected myself a bit. (At that point it was the nicest buck I ever shot.) Got my things together and walked over to him. My dad said I missed the first shot. Told him he was crazy. I didn't miss, it just didn't go down. (Figured a bad shot may be ) estimated my first shot was around 50 yards, second shot was over 60 but close shots. Gutted him. Chalk full of blood. No lungs and the heart was gone.
> Later that night when we skinned him out we found 2 entry holes and no exit holes. Right front shoulder took both hits. I was pretty happy to prove dad wrong. When we butchered him we found both bullets drilled about half way through his lower left shoulder. Good hits both of them. He was dead with the first shot, just didn't know it.


Sounds familiar! First deer I shot was with a .30-06 with 180 Hornady Spire points. Shot at a standing deer. It ran.... shot again. It kept running.... shot again. Then it skidded on it's nose. While skinning the deer I found 3 bullet holes in the front shoulder all within 2" of each other. Both front shoulders were throw aways... huge hole all the way through! All three bullets were up against the skin on the far side. I learned a lot from that deer. One, I could shoot pretty well. Two, I needed to aim a bit further back to double lung 'em and not blow up the shoulders. Three... don't keep shooting, give 'em a chance to die. First and last time I did that to a deer...


----------



## GrizG

Now back to our regularly scheduled chainsaw related posts:

Here's how it's done boys!






Putting your chain back on quickly in the field! ✨ (Something I learne... | TikTok


84.2K Likes, 1.2K Comments. TikTok video from treebeing (@treebeing): "Putting your chain back on quickly in the field! ✨ (Something I learned when I first started cutting from my mentors who have logged longer than I’ve been alive 😅) essential little trick for us folks that work in the woods 🌲...




www.tiktok.com


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> Sounds familiar! First deer I shot was with a .30-06 with 180 Hornady Spire points. Shot at a standing deer. It ran.... shot again. It kept running.... shot again. Then it skidded on it's nose. While skinning the deer I found 3 bullet holes in the front shoulder all within 2" of each other. Both front shoulders were throw aways... huge hole all the way through! All three bullets were up against the skin on the far side. I learned a lot from that deer. One, I could shoot pretty well. Two, I needed to aim a bit further back to double lung 'em and not blow up the shoulders. Three... don't keep shooting, give 'em a chance to die. First and last time I did that to a deer...


As I recall, most of the Hornady bullets I tested were fairly soft. I used to shoot them in my (slightly downloaded) 300 Win Mag (Note: I bought the gun because it was a 200th year Ruger). Since it shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds, I hunted with it. It shot just as well with the Nosler 165 grain solid base bullets, which were a bit harder, and that is what I used on most of the deer I got with that gun. Never had a bullet stay in the deer, and I shot a large doe right in the (front) middle of the chest while it was facing me. That deer went about 70 yds right toward me and dropped right under my stand.

I had chambered a second round and was ready to shoot again if it passed my stand, but it didn't. Ran towards me like it was never hit.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks for the heads up...these trees aren't too far from Santa Rosa. I'm always trying to squeeze a dollar out of a dime, so any angle helps.
> 
> I don't really know my hardwoods that well. Some people tell me that the Claros are their own separate species from the Ca black walnut, but then I've also read that the NorCal black walnuts are informally called Claros, so I dunno.


Not all. I believe the Claro designation has more to do with the colorations in the wood (red, yellow, purple, blue as well as the chocolate brown) as well as the wild grain patterns. Regular Black Walnut is downright boring in comparison, imo.

check their site to see some of the incredible gunstocks they sell…some for insane prices. Their mill is a fossil…two 6’ circular blades, vertical/stacked. They sell drop-off chunks from cutting blanks out of the slabs, 2” thick, by the pallet for cheap.
I got to tour their place back in the early 90s.


----------



## Sawdust Man

GrizG said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled chainsaw related posts:
> 
> Here's how it's done boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting your chain back on quickly in the field! ✨ (Something I learne... | TikTok
> 
> 
> 84.2K Likes, 1.2K Comments. TikTok video from treebeing (@treebeing): "Putting your chain back on quickly in the field! ✨ (Something I learned when I first started cutting from my mentors who have logged longer than I’ve been alive 😅) essential little trick for us folks that work in the woods 🌲...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


I've put chains back on that way lots of times over the years..... only works with longer bars, like 30" plus....


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> As I recall, most of the Hornady bullets I tested were fairly soft. I used to shoot them in my (slightly downloaded) 300 Win Mag (Note: I bought the gun because it was a 200th year Ruger). Since it shot 5/8" groups at 100 yds, I hunted with it. It shot just as well with the Nosler 165 grain solid base bullets, which were a bit harder, and that is what I used on most of the deer I got with that gun. Never had a bullet stay in the deer, and I shot a large doe right in the (front) middle of the chest while it was facing me. That deer went about 70 yds right toward me and dropped right under my stand.
> 
> I had chambered a second round and was ready to shoot again if it passed my stand, but it didn't. Ran towards me like it was never hit.


I think by volume I shot most deer with a circa 1964 Ruger .44 carbine. Been using a Ruger No 1 in 270 Win quite a bit in more recent years as the distances in the woods got longer as the woods matured. Use the 06 some times and let my son use it... This year... I've only carried the flintlock. I don't think it much matters what caliber or bullet... it's where you hit 'em that matters most.

Regarding bullets. I've mostly been using Speer bullets in the rifles though my 257 Roberts has seen Sierra exclusively. Handguns... I've used Hornady, Nosler and Speer jacketed but by volume mostly cast lead.


----------



## GrizG

singinwoodwackr said:


> Won’t load…


Odd... it loads fine for me and it looks like it loaded fine for Sawdust Man... A security setting perhaps??


----------



## singinwoodwackr

GrizG said:


> Odd... it loads fine for me and it looks like it loaded fine for Sawdust Man... A security setting perhaps??


Switched browsers…worked. 
pretty cool. Never thought to just bend the bar like that. I have always loosened the chain enough to get it back on. Then, of course, you find out if and/or how many drivers need to be filed back to flat 
and, that bend trick will really only work with longer bars.

That gal, by the way, is amazing


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Got to split/stack that load of Honey Locust and Maple today…after most of the 3” we got last night had melted 
wow, super easy to split! All nice straight grained stuff and biggest round was maybe 12” diameter…gravy. 
will get more his week…the guys will deliver! Who hoo!
have room for about 2 cord.


----------



## 501Maico

Sawdust Man said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Are you talking about .325 narrow kerf, or 3/8 nk ?
> If .325 narrow..... is it noticably narrower than standard .325? that's really what I'm trying to figure out...
> Nk / low pro 3/8 is much narrower than standard 3/8, so I'd like to know if the difference is as noticeable with .325 chains.


I recently received and haven't yet installed a couple of .325 NK Speedcut bars to upgrade my 4300 Makita. One came with an Oregon 95TXL and the other a Husky SP33G X-Cut. If you want, I can measure the width of the SP33G cutters against the unsharpened .325 chain on my almost new MS 261.


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> That's what the reviews said, I did a lot of research when you posted your Kubota and the shelter logic.


It’s quality materials no doubt, but like I said was missing a couple things and the instructions were poor and missing.


----------



## svk

I should mention. I realize that a 270 wea mag is not ideal for heavy boar. I had brought this along as a long range deer gun and just happened to see the boar during the daylight when I didn’t have my dedicated hog gun with. 

Bullet energy of the 338 federal is right on par with the 270 Weatherby. I can imagine a 210 grain partition would’ve probably done a bit more damage than 130 grain TSX even though it was moving slower.


----------



## Sawdust Man

501Maico said:


> I recently received and haven't yet installed a couple of .325 NK Speedcut bars to upgrade my 4300 Makita. One came with an Oregon 95TXL and the other a Husky SP33G X-Cut. If you want, I can measure the width of the SP33G cutters against the unsharpened .325 chain on my almost new MS 261.


Yes please!
Some measurements would be very useful, I've got lots of new .325 I can measure for comparison.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> However, all things being equal, a larger hole through the lungs will make an animal bleed out a lot faster. I've not had a deer hit through the lungs with a shotgun or MZ go very far.


 Bigger hole through the lungs? I shot a big deer this year and the hole through the lungs destroyed both lungs, they were jelly, and I didn't need a bigger bullet to get that either!! I DID need to choose the RIGHT bullet at the proper speed for the job though. BTW, the bullet went on through too.



MustangMike said:


> Smaller/faster bullets depend on velocity for their energy.
> 
> Live branches and sapling are wet, the faster the bullet is going when it hits them, the more it upsets the bullet and zaps their power.
> 
> I don't hunt deer from an enclosed stand in the middle of an open field with a feeder nearby.
> 
> It is tough to always get a clear shot at a briskly walking deer in heavy brush.
> 
> In my experience, the larger bullets generally work better in this situation. If your experiences are different, than use what works for you.


 In another life, I designed bullets, mfg'd them along with having an ammo mfg license and swaged bonded core bullets, loading them into cartridges that I designed and put in rifles. So, I do know a bit about bullets, bullet design and ballistics.

95% of my big game experience I got hunting in Alaska, so I tested bullets in big game plus in a test box. I never ate a "test box" nor was I ever "charged" by a test box, so that's why I did so much testing on big game, and I've just been relating my experiences here. Apparently your milage has varied from mine...

As for shooting through brush, I NEVER do it and I can honestly say that I'd rather let something go by that try to shoot it in brush. Only exception I've ever made to that rule is following up someone's wounded brown bear, which I've also done.

I really don't care what anyone else prefers to hunt with, I've just been relating MY experiences and many of them with the .338-06 as I had my first one built in the "70's", I still have one. I'm sure you will enjoy having one too...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

singinwoodwackr said:


> Not all. I believe the Claro designation has more to do with the colorations in the wood (red, yellow, purple, blue as well as the chocolate brown) as well as the wild grain patterns. Regular Black Walnut is downright boring in comparison, imo.


 MY experience is that Claro "generally" make a prettier stock than Blk., but Blk walnut makes a denser stronger stock. I do not believe they are the same species, from different regions.

I have some pretty nice claro walnut stocks, they can be very pretty... I was friends with a head honcho at Pachmayer Gun Works, (Steve) back when Frank Pachmayer was still alive. BTW, Frank was a great guy to talk with, he was very free with his info. I also became friends with their head sawyer in Oroville, Andy Gardener, what a great guy.

Andy and me hit it right off, we would spend hours talking gunstocks and stock wood, at the time he had been milling out all of Pachmayers stock wood for more than 45 years, I could spend at much time there as I wanted, nosing around, picking out stocks to buy. As Steve would say, "that's where all the good wood is". I bought and sold a LOT of stock wood from there.

Andy gifted me, a VERY spl. stock one day, he had it hid in a closet, and he asked that I put it on a gun for myself and I did! It's a naturally grafted French and Bastone, you can see the graft line right in the stock and forearm.

He had only seen two of them in more than 45 years of milling out gunstocks, it's absolutely amazing!

SR


----------



## Philbert

Sawdust Man said:


> If .325 narrow..... is it noticably narrower than standard .325? that's really what I'm trying to figure out...


Yes. You should use a NK guide bar with it. 

Philbert 

(I don’t know how it works on wild hogs)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*snow:* 4" per hour recent up in Lake Tahoe area and this morning out of Anchorage:

_Hi everyone
There is driving advisory. School and many offices are closed. Let’s cancel ! Digging snow is also a great workout. 



_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Never is enough hours for sure , daylight hour’s definitely not


i raked pine needles yesterday afternoon. stop at dark? job not to be done. worked til close to 8 pm... still plenty to pick up now, but the raking is done! well, for this go around at least... all are spoken for!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> My experience too, thats why I class all walnut as fire wood. Unless I want it for a project, but I hate wood work. Too tedious.


i just finished a small woodworking project. i like working with wood, metal, too. POS small hammer, worthy of tossing out, now sits in kitchen were i can admire the handywork. handle smooth as glass! it has a restored character.... and finish is Varathane! 2 coats.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i just finished a small woodworking project. i like working with wood, metal, too. POS small hammer, worthy of tossing out, now sits in kitchen were i can admire the handywork. handle smooth as glass! it has a restored character.... and finish is Varathane! 2 coats.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> I used to have a cabinet shop, so between that and my 30 plus years of sawmilling, I just hate to see any nice logs going into firewood.....


me, too! it's how i bought and paid for my house. ran it part-time till took over and was semi-full time. the last project i did was a large curved walnut reception center/desk for an oil tool company. the 4x8 joints were as clean as the walnut veneer joints! ~ they  it! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i just finished a small woodworking project. i like working with wood, metal, too. POS small hammer, worthy of tossing out, now sits in kitchen were i can admire the handywork. handle smooth as glass! it has a restored character.... and finish is Varathane! 2 coats.





WoodAbuser said:


>


i was just waiting for someone to ask!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Directions were made by a child I think was missing some of it to


i have to laff at some of_ those_ - - instructions. u would think if they want to flood our country with their , they could at least write the instructions in good English! simple, enuff... imo


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Narrow kerf chain puts less of a load on the saw motor, since it takes a smaller bite. But it may not be ‘faster’, depending on the wood, how sharp, etc. It should be used with a NK bar.
> 
> Philbert


i just need to put my narrow kerf chain back on the bar! 

but some file work will be required, too. maybe today... maybe today.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea those are real nice .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> MY experience is that Claro "generally" make a prettier stock than Blk., but Blk walnut makes a denser stronger stock. I do not believe they are the same species, from different regions.
> 
> I have some pretty nice claro walnut stocks, they can be very pretty... I was friends with a head honcho at Pachmayer Gun Works, (Steve) back when Frank Pachmayer was still alive. BTW, Frank was a great guy to talk with, he was very free with his info. I also became friends with their head sawyer in Oroville, Andy Gardener, what a great guy.
> 
> Andy and me hit it right off, we would spend hours talking gunstocks and stock wood, at the time he had been milling out all of Pachmayers stock wood for more than 45 years, I could spend at much time there as I wanted, nosing around, picking out stocks to buy. As Steve would say, "that's where all the good wood is". I bought and sold a LOT of stock wood from there.
> 
> Andy gifted me, a VERY spl. stock one day, he had it hid in a closet, and he asked that I put it on a gun for myself and I did! It's a naturally grafted French and Bastone, you can see the graft line right in the stock and forearm.
> 
> He had only seen two of them in more than 45 years of milling out gunstocks, it's absolutely amazing!
> 
> SR


hi SR - that is one reason i have my lil hammer still in kitchen. my Dad was an award winning gunsmith... and some of his stock were finished with Varathane. he would work the finish so that it was perfect as clean glass. pumice, etc. mine will just be finished to glass-like reflections... not a shop tool, to be household hammer for up at the ranch. interesting story, the lil claw hammer...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> A smaller bore magnum like this is certainly not ideal for trophy hogs but with over 3200 foot pounds of energy, it worked. Two bullets did not break the hog's shoulder..that's how damn tough those things are. As a side note, hogs are usually head shot but i did not want to ruin the skull on a trophy hog so tried to put the first shot right behind the head but ended up hitting the shoulder blade (they really do not have much of a neck).
> 
> I think my .35 whelen improved will become my dedicated hog gun but need to work out some good loads for it first.
> 
> Our guide said he has seen hogs hit in the head with .223's run off never to be found. I believe it.


the new series Dirty Jobs had mobile butcher on other nite. the initial act for the buthering was with a .22 Magnum round


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> My dad and I have shot a lot of game over the years with 7mm Rem mag and 7mm Weatherby mag. They cause mass destruction in ungulate species of big game if you connect with muscle mass so it was eye opening to see how little happened to the hog. Totally different beasts.


7mm Mausers here....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GeeVee said:


> In less than 3-4, minutes the hog had totalled the truck, just stood and looked at us, and then turned and ran off when he figured he wasn't shaking us out of the truck, probably a little winded after what he did to the truck. Long before cell phones, we had to walk (run) out of the woods and a couple miles to the store to call his Dad. Sherrif pulls into the store and questions us because we carried our rifles and backpacks with us, and I smelled like spilt beer..... But when he heard it and he knew Jamies Dad, offered us a ride, but his Dad was on his way.....
> 
> One more.
> 
> My Nephew is a licensed trapper as well as Captain. He was releasing a good sized boar he cage trapped in a golf course community, from the back of his truck right out of the cage he winched into it with the captive.
> 
> Opens the door and stands to the side of his truck bed, Boar hits the ground and in two steps had made two right hand turns and gores my nephew in the back of the knee, then runs off. He had kind of seen it coming, and was trying to jump onto the bed rail, but the Boar was quick. Put some old t-shirt on it and wrapped a bandana on it and drives to My SIL's house. an ER nurse, and she freaks on him (her son) and took him to the ER. He was so very lucky, missed alot of imprtant stuff in there, but it was a big bloody mess and real deep. Had a little emergency work done, but ultimately got admitted and in the morning had a Surgeon open it and really clean it up.
> 
> WIld Hogs dont play.


_>WIld Hogs dont play._

...not nice at all! i see their bs trax often. too often. always pzz me off. but the pastures heal...


----------



## landfakers

Cleaned up the corner of the garage, really need to get my shed built so I can work on stuff without pulling the cars out


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Over the WE I watched 3 of my Grandkids while their folks were away.
> 
> Then on Sunday we got a little snow, and my Granddaughter liked it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

landfakers said:


> Cleaned up the corner of the garage, really need to get my shed built so I can work on stuff without pulling the cars out


nice! looks like mine!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> Odd... it loads fine for me and it looks like it loaded fine for Sawdust Man... A security setting perhaps??


the site? stalls all the time for me. always having to Reload! only site i know of that does this.... 

(waiting ... waiting....)


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 7mm Mausers here....


A legendary cartridge, as are it's offspring. One of my best friends shot his first deer with a .257 Roberts and I have 8mm Mauser brass on my reloading bench right now for a friend.


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> A legendary cartridge, as are it's offspring. One of my best friends shot a deer with a .257 Roberts and I have 8mm Mauser brass on my reloading bench right now for a friend.


I've had a .257 Roberts for about 40 years. Great round... mostly used it for woodchuck hunting. My buddy used a .243 Win... Both worked well in hilly windy terrain.


----------



## GeeVee

Blacksburg SC Facebook Homemade Processor. Only thing I dont see is a slewing gear for the crane arm. Well, its not the ONLY thing i dont see, like splits hitting the ground, but maybe he likes to bend over, or has a conveyor.


----------



## GeeVee

Another picture, he has a yard full of totes too, so maybe he does have a conveyor. Maybe thats an early model Ford Ranchero in the backgournd too?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 7mm Mausers here....


 I had an 7x57 for a time, I loaded the OLD Speer 175 Magtip bullets in it, and it was a Caribou killing machine.

Those Speer Magtips really worked well at those velocities.

SR


----------



## Sawdust Man

Philbert said:


> Yes. You should use a NK guide bar with it.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> (I don’t know how it works on wild hogs)


That last line is pretty good....


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 7mm Mausers here....


Mausers make good black forest ham


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the site? stalls all the time for me. always having to Reload! only site i know of that does this....
> 
> (waiting ... waiting....)


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ditto and on wifi or 5G for me, especially when I want to like all your guys posts


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> Mausers make good black forest ham


One of the researchers I associated with as part of Don Kates's firearms research team was named Gary Mauser. I thought that was appropriate.  

A sample of his work... 








The Failure of Gun Control (Again)


A commonly heard boast is that Canadians are safer than Americans as a result of our more restrictive approach to firearms. Even if our gun laws are not benefi



papers.ssrn.com






https://cdn1.sph.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/1264/2013/06/Kates-Mauser.pdf










Gun control in the United States


... Interest No. 45, at 37 (1975); Lee Ken-nett & LaVerne Anderson, The Gun in America (1975); Newton & Zimring, supra note 1. 3 A particularly egregious example is John Sloan et al., Handgun Regulations, Crime, Assaults, and Homicide, 319 N.



www.academia.edu


----------



## Brufab

I was thinking using a German round to dispose of some wild pork would make some nice Rohschinken


----------



## Brufab

I was thinking using a German round to dispose of some wild pork would make some nice Rohschinken  if that's what @Backyard Lumberjack was referring to.


----------



## Brufab

Anyone put a full wrap on a echo timberwolf? I've been scrounging around for one. But the echo stickies there's barely any action in that thread to tell me how it went. A lot more guys in here with experience


----------



## Sawdust Man

I'm going to ad my .02 on the of shooting critters subject.
Not arguing with anyone.... I'm sure everybody's right.

I just thought maybe something here might be useful...idk.

We process a couple dozen farm hogs a year at our place, as well as a few cattle.... we have used anything from .375 H&H or 45-70 down to .22lr.... with .22 magnum being our preferred instrument, .45 Colt "cowboy" loads also work very well.

.22 mag is also what most professional farm slaughterer guys use in my experience...

They all work fine, if you put the pill in the right spot, but as soon as you mess it up at all, bad things happen.

Of course with livestock we never shoot anywhere but the head.

Bullet selection makes little difference with a very close range head shot, as long as it's not overpowered.....
My son loaded a 350 grain berry's plated bullet in the 45/70, loaded down to about 700fps, shot the porker between the eyes....we found the bullet under the hide just to the rear of the pig's the belly button.....it had penetrated about 36" of pig.

I know, farm shooting livestock is more of an ideal situation than most real life hunting scenarios.....

This might be totally non applicable to the discussion here.... if so, sorry I wasted y'all's time....


----------



## alanbaker

svk said:


> Tell me this is one of you guys
> View attachment 1039928


There's war wagon!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I’m about 7 pages behind and don’t think I’m gonna try to catch up 

Been busy working on my F350 trying to find a massive oil leak. When I took it to Fairbanks last week to get the Blazer (which runs AWESOME by the way) I noticed on the way back it didn’t seem like it had as much power as it should, and about 1/4 mile from the driveway it quit on me. (Which isn’t bad on a 300 mile round trip). It was about 20 below, and I figured the fuel must have been gelling. Cranked but no start. I actually unloaded the blazer to drive home after dumping some diese 911 in the tank and by the time the wife and I got back to the truck it fired right up and I took it and the trailer home. 

Next morning I went to move the trailer and noticed a huge oil spot under the truck. Pulled the dipstick and nothing on it, and it took 2 gallons to get back to where it should be. 

I pulled it into the shop I just rented yesterday to let it thaw out, and started working on today. Start it up, and no leak for a min, but once you shut it off it’s a steady piss stream coming out from up above the starter. 

My first thought was the Turbo Pedestal, but once I took out all the plumbing for the turbo and intake, it seems like the oil is coming from up by the HPOP and running down the valley, but I can’t see exactly from where. 

I’ll get back to it tomorrow. I don’t really want to, but I’m probably going to have to pull the HPOP to get a better look.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawdust Man said:


> I'm going to ad my .02 on the of shooting critters subject.
> Not arguing with anyone.... I'm sure everybody's right.
> 
> I just thought maybe something here might be useful...idk.
> 
> We process a couple dozen farm hogs a year at our place, as well as a few cattle.... we have used anything from .375 H&H or 45-70 down to .22lr.... with .22 magnum being our preferred instrument, .45 Colt "cowboy" loads also work very well.
> 
> .22 mag is also what most professional farm slaughterer guys use in my experience...
> 
> They all work fine, if you put the pill in the right spot, but as soon as you mess it up at all, bad things happen.
> 
> Of course with livestock we never shoot anywhere but the head.
> 
> Bullet selection makes little difference with a very close range head shot, as long as it's not overpowered.....
> My son loaded a 350 grain berry's plated bullet in the 45/70, loaded down to about 700fps, shot the porker between the eyes....we found the bullet under the hide just to the rear of the pig's the belly button.....it had penetrated about 36" of pig.
> 
> I know, farm shooting livestock is more of an ideal situation than most real life hunting scenarios.....
> 
> This might be totally non applicable to the discussion here.... if so, sorry I wasted y'all's time....


I shot a big ol boar with a 45/70 this summer. 420gn bullet at 1100 fps entered right between the eyes and traveled right down the spine all the way to the hips where we found the expanded bullet under the hide.


----------



## Raven Coll

Sierra_rider said:


> It wasn't always this way, but I'm a Stihl guy nowadays. Just to prove that I'm not biased, I do own a couple of Huskies. I love the 372, but my relationship with my mk1 550 is best described as "complicated." I don't use the 550 much, but if I did use it more, I would swap it for a m-tronic 261 in a heartbeat. The 550 is a tempermental little saw.
> 
> View attachment 1037725


Is it boggy off idle? My T540XP became vitrually unusable, start to open the throttle and it would just bog then stall. Took fuel pump cover off removed spring thats closes needle against the seat. Cut two coils off it, back together and it transforms the saw (the spring load was making it too hard to lift the needle off the seat. Warm it up for 30 seconds then she roars into life. A friends 550 mk1 seemed to run quite warm so we pulled the muffler off and drilled two extra holes in the baffle to double the outlet area. Cut the exhaust deflector off on the exhaust outlet and drilled a pair of holes either side of the main outlet to double outlet size. Then welded the deflector back on and reinstalled the spark arrestor mesh. It runs noticeably cooler and is a wee bit peppier. I run HIX-CMR6 and AIX-BPM7 irridium plugs from Aliexpress in all my saws and really like them. Seem to start a fraction easier, never foul and seem to last really well.


----------



## Honyuk96

You guys talking guns, bullets, ballistics are nauseating. Maybe switch it up to bullet PLACEMENT, because just about any caliber kills if it’s placed properly. 30/30 to 300 mag. Don’t matter. Types of bullets ? Don’t matter. Make a good clean ethical shot and what you end up w is a dead animal. They all kill


----------



## 501Maico

Sawdust Man said:


> Yes please!
> Some measurements would be very useful, I've got lots of new .325 I can measure for comparison.


The X-cut cutters measure .160 wide and they are .050 chains. Oregon TXL is .156.


----------



## svk

Honyuk96 said:


> You guys talking guns, bullets, ballistics are nauseating. Maybe switch it up to bullet PLACEMENT, because just about any caliber kills if it’s placed properly. 30/30 to 300 mag. Don’t matter. Types of bullets ? Don’t matter. Make a good clean ethical shot and what you end up w is a dead animal. They all kill


I will absolutely agree with you that bullet placement is number one when it comes to taking game.

However, hunting conditions vary from place to place as do the game animals. Secondly we are often presented with imperfect variables while hunting and proverbial “****” happens whether the shot is pulled slightly, deflected, moved by the wind on a longer shot, the scope got bumped, etc. On top of that we don’t always get a perfect broadside shot at close range on an animal that’s not moving. This is when these secondary considerations come into effect.

When the going gets tough, the guys who did their homework through picking the correct bullet and a suitable gun are going to bring home more game than the guy who only spent time being efficient at punching holes in paper.


----------



## Sawdust Man

501Maico said:


> The X-cut cutters measure .160 wide and they are .050 chains. Oregon TXL is .156.


Thank you, I'll measure some standard stuff today and post the measurements.


----------



## 501Maico

Sawdust Man said:


> Thank you, I'll measure some standard stuff today and post the measurements.


You're welcome!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Honyuk96 said:


> Types of bullets ? Don’t matter. Make a good clean ethical shot and what you end up w is a dead animal. They all kill


 IF you believe that, it shows that you haven't done much big game hunting with different calibers/bullets and even less "bigger" big game hunting.

SR


----------



## Honyuk96

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF you believe that, it shows that you haven't done much big game hunting with different calibers/bullets and even less "bigger" big game hunting.
> 
> SR


This is not true at all. I have killed whitetails here in Michigan w many, many differen’t guns. As such many, many different bullets. Guess what, they all go bang and if you hit vitals, you have a dead animal. I’ve hunted hogs in Georgia to muleys, elk and bear out west. I killed 8 elk in Colorado, when i lived there. I shoot a weatherby 300 mag. I buy the cheapest bullets i can find. Why ? Because it just doesn’t matter. When that gun goes bang you have a dead animal. 20 ga to 300 mag and a lot in between. They all do the same thing, kill stuff


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Honyuk96 said:


> This is not true at all. I have killed whitetails here in Michigan w many, many differen’t guns. As such many, many different bullets. Guess what, they all go bang and if you hit vitals, you have a dead animal. I’ve hunted hogs in Georgia to muleys, elk and bear out west. I killed 8 elk in Colorado, when i lived there. I shoot a weatherby 300 mag. I buy the cheapest bullets i can find. Why ? Because it just doesn’t matter. When that gun goes bang you have a dead animal. 20 ga to 300 mag and a lot in between. They all do the same thing, kill stuff


 What about bullet weight? Would you use light weight bullets in your 300 on elk?? I mean there's 110 grain and 125 grain bullets in 30 cal...

I will give you; deer are pretty easy to kill...

SR


----------



## GrizG

Honyuk96 said:


> This is not true at all. I have killed whitetails here in Michigan w many, many differen’t guns. As such many, many different bullets. Guess what, they all go bang and if you hit vitals, you have a dead animal. I’ve hunted hogs in Georgia to muleys, elk and bear out west. I killed 8 elk in Colorado, when i lived there. I shoot a weatherby 300 mag. I buy the cheapest bullets i can find. Why ? Because it just doesn’t matter. When that gun goes bang you have a dead animal. 20 ga to 300 mag and a lot in between. They all do the same thing, kill stuff


I agree that the caliber and bullet isn't as important as getting the shot to the vitals... with a couple caveats. One is that the bullet has to be able to actually reach the vitals. Secondly, while lethal, some cartridges kill faster than others due to the wound channel and energy transfer. I shot quite a number of deer with a .357 magnum rifle and decided that while it was lethal it was too iffy. Then I shot a lot of deer with a .44 magnum rifle and pistol with much surer results. As the woods I hunt matured, and ranges increased, I went back to my 30-06 and 270... Whereas I used to take shots at 10-40 yards I found myself taking shots at 100+ yards over time. The lower energy, lessor accuracy, and sighting limitations of those pistol caliber rifles made the bigger and more accurate rifle calibers with higher powered scopes make sense. The .357 and .44 magnum rifles shot no better than 5-6 inch groups at 100 yards whereas the 30-06 and 270 shot under an inch so making longer shots was more of a sure thing. 

An illustrative, though morbid, case was that of a school teacher neighbor of mine. She heard someone open the door to her attached garage. Upon entering the garage she was shot with a .22 rimfire (identified only as a commonly owned rifle) and the suspect fled. She was able to go back inside the house and call the operator (pre 911 days in our area). It took a significantly long time to figure out who should respond because they had to determine where she was and who's jurisdiction she was in. Carol was on the phone with them for a long time... until she passed out and then died. It turned out the bullet struck her collar bone and ricocheted down through both lungs. If the bullet hadn't ricocheted the way it did she'd have survived the shoulder wound. Along with that, if she were shot with a more powerful cartridge she'd probably have survived. That incident is still an open case... they have/had suspects but never had the evidence needed for an arrest and some of the suspects are now dead. A white tail deer could have traveled a long ways under similar conditions and never been found... Dangerous game could tear you to bits.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ditto and on wifi or 5G for me, especially when I want to like all your guys posts


thot maybe it was my computer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m about 7 pages behind and don’t think I’m gonna try to catch up Been busy working on my F350 trying to find a massive oil leak. When I took it to Fairbanks last week to get the Blazer (which runs AWESOME by the way) I noticed on the way back it didn’t seem like it had as much power as it should, and about 1/4 mile from the driveway it quit on me. *(Which isn’t bad on a 300 mile round trip)*. It was about 20 below, and I figured the fuel must have been gelling. Cranked but no start. I actually unloaded the blazer to drive home after dumping some diese 911 in the tank and by the time the wife and I got back to the truck it fired right up and I took it and the trailer home.
> 
> Next morning I went to move the trailer and noticed a huge oil spot under the truck. Pulled the dipstick and nothing on it, and it took 2 gallons to get back to where it should be.
> 
> I pulled it into the shop I just rented yesterday to let it thaw out, and started working on today. Start it up, and no leak for a min, but once you shut it off it’s a steady piss stream coming out from up above the starter.
> 
> My first thought was the Turbo Pedestal, but once I took out all the plumbing for the turbo and intake, it seems like the oil is coming from up by the HPOP and running down the valley, but I can’t see exactly from where.
> 
> I’ll get back to it tomorrow. I don’t really want to, but I’m probably going to have to pull the HPOP to get a better look.


 i'd say dying anywhere's along the route in -20 is bad news! good to hear it started back up! no doubt just needed a woman's touch! 

Good luck with the Ford. is this the one u just did the head work on?

7 pages is nothing, heck! if i had to do what u r describing... i would be 7 days behind. well, weeks come to mind too!

hope i don't miss the updates...


----------



## Honyuk96

Sawyer Rob said:


> What about bullet weight? Would you use light weight bullets in your 300 on elk?? I mean there's 110 grain and 125 grain bullets in 30 cal...
> 
> I will give you; deer are pretty easy to kill...
> 
> SR


I would say this. If you own a firearm and are going to kill game w it, you better be able to pair the proper weight bullet, for the specific animal you are after. I myself shoot 180’s out of my weatherby. The furthest i have ever had an elk go was about 15 yards. The rest, dead in their tracks. Nosler partition, core lokt, sierA boat tail etc. that mumbo jumbo is irrelevant. Hit em any one of those, in the vitals, and you have a dead animal. I wish i could have taken a bear when i lived out west but i only saw small bears during my hunt period. Obviously my gun is sighted in for 180’s and i would feel totally confident chasing grizzlies w it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Honyuk96 said:


> This is not true at all. I have killed whitetails here in Michigan w many, many differen’t guns. As such many, many different bullets. Guess what, they all go bang and if you hit vitals, you have a dead animal. I’ve hunted hogs in Georgia to muleys, elk and bear out west. I killed 8 elk in Colorado, when i lived there. I shoot a weatherby 300 mag. I buy the cheapest bullets i can find. Why ? Because it just doesn’t matter. When that gun goes bang you have a dead animal. 20 ga to 300 mag and a lot in between. They all do the same thing, kill stuff


impossible!

my Dad was a ballistics expert! he told me once... some things in life are impossible. for example, once you pull the trigger (under normal cirucumstances) the firing pin releases, strikes the primer and the bullet leaves the barrel. once initiated, it is impossible to stop it! 

(just pullin ur chain Hy - ie, impossible. i agree with you! there is no such thing as a semi-dead animal! it is either dead or it is not!)


----------



## Sierra_rider

Raven Coll said:


> Is it boggy off idle? My T540XP became vitrually unusable, start to open the throttle and it would just bog then stall. Took fuel pump cover off removed spring thats closes needle against the seat. Cut two coils off it, back together and it transforms the saw (the spring load was making it too hard to lift the needle off the seat. Warm it up for 30 seconds then she roars into life. A friends 550 mk1 seemed to run quite warm so we pulled the muffler off and drilled two extra holes in the baffle to double the outlet area. Cut the exhaust deflector off on the exhaust outlet and drilled a pair of holes either side of the main outlet to double outlet size. Then welded the deflector back on and reinstalled the spark arrestor mesh. It runs noticeably cooler and is a wee bit peppier. I run HIX-CMR6 and AIX-BPM7 irridium plugs from Aliexpress in all my saws and really like them. Seem to start a fraction easier, never foul and seem to last really well.


 
It used to have the hot start issues. It would also surge in the cut, like it was getting glitchy with the fuel metering... I almost thought it had an air leak, but it was tight. I eventually split the muffler apart and completely gutted it. I also enlarged the outlet and deflector. 

Since then, it's actually been pretty good...I think heat is an issue with them. I almost always toggle the high idle on them during warm starts, that seems to help to. I recently ported it and did some machine work to boost compression...I was worried the added compression was going to create heat issues, but it's been good so far.


----------



## Honyuk96

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> impossible!
> 
> my Dad was a ballistics expert! he told me once... some things in life are impossible. for example, once you pull the trigger (under normal cirucumstances) the firing pin releases, strikes the primer and the bullet leaves the barrel. once initiated, it is impossible to stop it!
> 
> (just pullin ur chain Hy - ie, impossible. i agree with you! there is no such thing as a semi-dead animal! it is either dead or it is not!)


You should never pull the trigger. It should be squeezed. What a rookie. Only kidding


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Honyuk96 said:


> You should never pull the trigger. It should be squeezed. What a rookie. Only kidding



got it!


----------



## MustangMike

My cousin once shot a Buck with his 300 Win Mag loaded with 110 gr bullets, he thought it would drop in it's tracks, but instead the bullet blew up on the shoulder and the Buck went 4 ever.

What SVK said makes a lot of sense.

If you hunt in open fields or mature forests where there is not a lot of hunting pressure, I'm sure you are less concerned about things that concern me.

My property was devastated by a tornado a couple of decades ago. When hunting season starts, the Bucks all go into the thick cover, and you are not likely to get a shot at one standing still. If you are not going to shoot at one that is in heavy brush, you are not going to get a deer. That said, i try to find the clearest shot possible, but often you can't see all the small stuff.

While no bullet is immune to brush, some are dramatically more effected by it than others. Generally, high speed, light weight, soft bullets are the worst. As an example, Winchester 130 grain factory ammo ... I will never use it again. It deflects wildly on very small brush, and it cost me a deer! My subsequent ballistic testing revealed that the bullet opens instantly and in a not uniform mushroom (the large mushroom is slanted to the side).

I don't have the amount of "killing" experience that some on this site have, but that does not mean that my ballistic testing does not have relevance to determining what bullets/loads/calibers are or are not suited for the conditions I encounter. Because I often spend a lot of time finding game, it is important that my firearm perform as well as possible when I do find it.

Since 243, 270, 30, and 338 diameter bullet all generally use a 1-10 twist, I have to believe the gyroscopic stability of the larger diameter bullets is better. Keep in mind that circumference increases far faster than diameter. That is why larger diameter bullets will also often provide a better blood trail and faster kills.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> My property was devastated by a tornado a couple of decades ago. When hunting season starts, the Bucks all go into the thick cover, and you are not likely to get a shot at one standing still. If you are not going to shoot at one that is in heavy brush, you are not going to get a deer. That said, i try to find the clearest shot possible, but often you can't see all the small stuff.


that's what happened up around Dallas yesterday. now some large ranch estate manions, little more than the small stuff. tore up Grapevine pretty good. lots of wood down. and as the news covered it, saws in the background!

full deal:

firewood
other stuff
scrounging
chain saws
post theme continuity!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i'd say dying anywhere's along the route in -20 is bad news! good to hear it started back up! no doubt just needed a woman's touch!
> 
> Good luck with the Ford. is this the one u just did the head work on?
> 
> 7 pages is nothing, heck! if i had to do what u r describing... i would be 7 days behind. well, weeks come to mind too!
> 
> hope i don't miss the updates...


No that was the wife’s suburban that I did the heads on. It’s parked for now. Got it finished and it’s still putting antifreeze into the oil, so I’m starting to think the head has to be cracked.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Honyuk96 said:


> I would say this. If you own a firearm and are going to kill game w it, you better be able to pair the proper weight bullet, for the specific animal you are after. I myself shoot 180’s out of my weatherby. The furthest i have ever had an elk go was about 15 yards. The rest, dead in their tracks. Nosler partition, core lokt, sierA boat tail etc. that mumbo jumbo is irrelevant. Hit em any one of those, in the vitals, and you have a dead animal. I wish i could have taken a bear when i lived out west but i only saw small bears during my hunt period. Obviously my gun is sighted in for 180’s and i would feel totally confident chasing grizzlies w it.


 SO, what bullet you use DOES matter after all.

Saying it doesn't matter what bullet you use, doesn't matter at all, because of your experience, that's BS, waaay too general of a statement.

Now you are saying you use 180's on big game, so I guess what bullets used, does matter.

That's my point, the bullet that's used DOES matter and if I was hunting brown bear, I wouldn't use just any ole' 180 grain bullet in your 300 Wby. either...

I've hunted them a lot and shot a few and seen even more shot and that's been MY experience.

SR


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> It used to have the hot start issues. It would also surge in the cut, like it was getting glitchy with the fuel metering... I almost thought it had an air leak, but it was tight. I eventually split the muffler apart and completely gutted it. I also enlarged the outlet and deflector.
> 
> Since then, it's actually been pretty good...I think heat is an issue with them. I almost always toggle the high idle on them during warm starts, that seems to help to. I recently ported it and did some machine work to boost compression...I was worried the added compression was going to create heat issues, but it's been good so far.
> View attachment 1040634
> View attachment 1040635



Hold on! Let me check if chainsaw pics are allowed in this thread.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hold on! Let me check if chainsaw pics are allowed in this thread.


 Let's test the waters,







SR


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sawyer Rob said:


> Let's test the waters,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


More saw ****.


----------



## Brufab

Got the tandem trailer set up for an oak scrounge this weekend, it's a long ways to pack out the wood, just have to put sides on the front trailer tomorrow. Did some fabrication with my dad today. He's getting old so it was time well spent as tomorrow is never guaranteed. Some of the red oak rounds are pushing 30"+


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Finished the 015 today...cleaned up nicely


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## bob kern

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 1040718
> 
> Finished the 015 today...cleaned up nicely


Gots me one of them coming up. Was gonna sell it but then then the fella started in on his list of why it wasn't worth anything. Eventually I just said " your right ! It's such a heap of junk I should probably just not sell it"


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> It used to have the hot start issues. It would also surge in the cut, like it was getting glitchy with the fuel metering... I almost thought it had an air leak, but it was tight. I eventually split the muffler apart and completely gutted it. I also enlarged the outlet and deflector.
> 
> Since then, it's actually been pretty good...I think heat is an issue with them. I almost always toggle the high idle on them during warm starts, that seems to help to. I recently ported it and did some machine work to boost compression...I was worried the added compression was going to create heat issues, but it's been good so far.
> View attachment 1040634
> View attachment 1040635


Heat is always an issue, and finding the easiest why to dissipate it is a big plus .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## singinwoodwackr

bob kern said:


> Gots me one of them coming up. Was gonna sell it but then then the fella started in on his list of why it wasn't worth anything. Eventually I just said " your right ! It's such a heap of junk I should probably just not sell it"


It is a cool little saw. 10.2# vs 9.6 for the 200t. Super simple to work on...unlike the 020 series...
Amazing tech for 1970.


----------



## Squareground3691

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hold on! Let me check if chainsaw pics are allowed in this thread.


Pics away , Lol


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Pics away , Lol


Where's Mr Mac daddy?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Last summer....


----------



## Sawdust Man




----------



## bob kern

singinwoodwackr said:


> It is a cool little saw. 10.2# vs 9.6 for the 200t. Super simple to work on...unlike the 020 series...
> Amazing tech for 1970.


That's good to hear. Haven't touched it yet but it's coming up.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> View attachment 1040742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040743
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040745


How do you like the 2100? Have a friend with one for sale I was thinking about…like I need another big saw, lol
all stock…$650


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Brufab said:


> Anyone put a full wrap on a echo timberwolf? I've been scrounging around for one. But the echo stickies there's barely any action in that thread to tell me how it went. A lot more guys in here with experience


The full wrap handle for an Echo CS-620PW fits although pricey!


----------



## JimR

alanbaker said:


> There's war wagon!


I like the 57 Chevy wagon in the shed. I had one of them growing up.


----------



## JustJeff

Just gonna stir the pot...








The .30/06 Springfield: Why This Old Cartridge is Still the Best for Big Game Hunting


Why the old .30/06 is still the best all-around big-game cartridge, and how it compares to other top hunting cartridges.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> How do you like the 2100? Have a friend with one for sale I was thinking about…like I need another big saw, lol
> all stock…$650


$650 is a good deal if it's in nice shape... I got this one for just under $600.
I like em a lot, but...... I'm very partial to em because the 2100 was the first saw I ran as a youngster.... I think I was 14 when I started running powersaws....

2100's are torque monsters and they have a boatload of compression, the av is old school rubber, stock they run at 8500 rpm max.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> $650 is a good deal if it's in nice shape... I got this one for just under $600.
> I like em a lot, but...... I'm very partial to em because the 2100 was the first saw I ran as a youngster.... I think I was 14 when I started running powersaws....
> 
> 2100's are torque monsters and they have a boatload of compression, the av is old school rubber, stock they run at 8500 rpm max.


So, like a tame 090?


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, like a tame 090?


No experience with the 090, but from what I hear, yeah.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> No experience with the 090, but from what I hear, yeah.


I got to cut with one back in the early 90s. After an hour I couldn't feel my hands, lol
It only had a 4' bar. 
Around that time I got a copy of Jerry Beranic's book detailing that huge Redwood, climbing with...the same saw but with a 7' bar. Ho...Lee...uh, Stuff!


----------



## Brufab

rahtreelimbs said:


> The full wrap handle for an Echo CS-620PW fits although pricey!


Thanks man, I was thinking of upgrading because the stock 590 real flimsy feeling. I see I can get them for 90$


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> $650 is a good deal if it's in nice shape... I got this one for just under $600.
> I like em a lot, but...... I'm very partial to em because the 2100 was the first saw I ran as a youngster.... I think I was 14 when I started running powersaws....
> 
> 2100's are torque monsters and they have a boatload of compression, the av is old school rubber, stock they run at 8500 rpm max.


I may have to look into this 2100 saw you speak of real torquey you say8500 rpm max very very interesting


----------



## ladnar

Brufab said:


> Anyone put a full wrap on a echo timberwolf? I've been scrounging around for one. But the echo stickies there's barely any action in that thread to tell me how it went. A lot more guys in here with experience


I put a full wrap on my 620-P (now a 620-PW), so I put the aluminum handle from the 620 on my 590 timberwolf, so I don't see why it wouldn't work the other way. Only thing is the full wrap is about $100.
I have a question for this subject, I want to put an aluminum handle on my CS-4910, could anyone tell me if the handle from from a CS-501P would interchange and fit the 4910. I don't like plastic top handles. Thanks guys.


----------



## Brufab

Not sure but I have a old cs 400 and the handle is aluminum it's tough the 2 newer cs 400 have all plastic handle and it's not very rigid either like the 590 handle is.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> I may have to look into this 2100 saw you speak of real torquey you say8500 rpm max very very interesting


You need one.......buy one........


----------



## svk

JustJeff said:


> Just gonna stir the pot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The .30/06 Springfield: Why This Old Cartridge is Still the Best for Big Game Hunting
> 
> 
> Why the old .30/06 is still the best all-around big-game cartridge, and how it compares to other top hunting cartridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorlife.com


Normally truth doesn’t stir the pot


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Squareground3691 said:


> Pics away , Lol


Hm…gonna have to rethink my saw rack…


----------



## GrizG

JustJeff said:


> Just gonna stir the pot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The .30/06 Springfield: Why This Old Cartridge is Still the Best for Big Game Hunting
> 
> 
> Why the old .30/06 is still the best all-around big-game cartridge, and how it compares to other top hunting cartridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorlife.com


This doesn't read much different from the stuff I read 50 years ago... which supported the purchase of my Remington 700 BDL .30-06.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> View attachment 1040742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040743
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040745


Need’s some PS on 2 of those…


----------



## singinwoodwackr

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, like a tame 090?




$650…
do i need it? Hell no but that’s not the point 
i have a ‘92, 8hp 066 and a ported 661…

if I don’t snag it, anyone in the market? I’ll pass it on.

And...if I get it I'll need at least a 60" bar and that ain't cheap, LOL


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> Need’s some PS on 2 of those…


I'm slow, what's a PS?


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 1040811
> 
> $650…
> do i need it? Hell no but that’s not the point
> i have a ‘92, 8hp 066 and a ported 661…


You definitely need it Bud!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> You definitely need it Bud!


“Need” left 20 yrs ago, lol


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Sawdust Man said:


> I'm slow, what's a PS?


Photoshop
too much blue ****…


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> View attachment 1040743



Aren’t you the one that makes everything into lumber? What happened here?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> You need one.......buy one........



Subliminal message.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> I'm slow, what's a PS?



“Power steering”.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Aren’t you the one that makes everything into lumber? What happened here?


Think, glue-lam…


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Where's Mr Mac daddy?


Yes . Sir


----------



## Brufab

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 1040811
> 
> $650…
> do i need it? Hell no but that’s not the point
> i have a ‘92, 8hp 066 and a ported 661…
> 
> if I don’t snag it, anyone in the market? I’ll pass it on.
> 
> And...if I get it I'll need at least a 60" bar and that ain't cheap, LOL


Where is this saw located I may be interested. Says 99cc and almost 7hp, and up to 5 feet's of bar  I think @Sawdust Man subliminal messages are working


----------



## Brufab

GrizG said:


> This doesn't read much different from the stuff I read 50 years ago... which supported the purchase of my Remington 700 BDL .30-06.


Even 119 years ago with the M1903 Springfield. The 30-06 has never been one to shy away from the task at hand


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Aren’t you the one that makes everything into lumber? What happened here?


Maybe there going to be a type of shake shingle


----------



## Brufab

now this is some splitting action


----------



## Sawdust Man

singinwoodwackr said:


> Photoshop
> too much blue ****…


 Yeah, I'm not very proud of those Chinese Smurfs.....


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> Aren’t you the one that makes everything into lumber? What happened here?


I had a short lapse into vandalism when I bought a new powersaw........


----------



## formersawrep

Sawdust Man said:


> $650 is a good deal if it's in nice shape... I got this one for just under $600.
> I like em a lot, but...... I'm very partial to em because the 2100 was the first saw I ran as a youngster.... I think I was 14 when I started running powersaws....
> 
> 2100's are torque monsters and they have a boatload of compression, the av is old school rubber, stock they run at 8500 rpm max.


2100s were rev limited to 10,500 rpm with a spring/ball in the carb. Easily bypassed if desired.


----------



## Sawdust Man

formersawrep said:


> 2100s were rev limited to 10,500 rpm with a spring/ball in the carb. Easily bypassed if desired.


Okay, you're probably right..... I just grabbed the 8500 number off acres website.



Model Profile: 2100CD


----------



## MustangMike

This picture is kind of typical of a lot of the places I hunt. This is NYS Land (part of Cranberry Mtn) off Haviland Hollow Rd. It goes from 400' at the road to 1,200' at the top in no time flat. This old logging road is going up at a 45* angle to reduce the slope and it is still pretty steep. Down about 80 yds there is a snow coved knoll that had a deer bed.

It is a steep rocky, rugged climb, with stands of Beech, Chestnut Oak and Mtn Laurel. Also, they mis-named it, there are NO Cranberries but tons of Blueberries!

I'm glad that we have so many skilled members on here that could make that shot at a moving deer w/o hitting any brush, but I'm not going to pretend to be one of them. Regular season is over, so I was carrying my MZ yesterday.

Did not see anything but did find fresh sign. I think this guy is a Buck, and he knows just where to bed. Almost no way to get to him w/o him seeing you.

If nothing else, I got my exercise yesterday, and the views from the top (looking over at the next ridge) were nice.

Not a lot of deer tracks, but some, coyote tracks, including a large one, one set of bobcat tracks. Disappointingly NO Turkey tracks, rabbit tracks, or Bear tracks. I see lots of birds of prey, and I think they are almost wiping out the rabbits and small turkey, and the grouse are gone! It is a shame.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> No that was the wife’s suburban that I did the heads on. It’s parked for now. Got it finished and it’s still putting antifreeze into the oil, so I’m starting to think the head has to be cracked.


sorry to hear, SA! i knew u put in a lot of focused good effort into the problem and project. once i read the info suggesting the engine model had a trend to have porosity hole failures show up arount 90-100K... i began to get a bit concerned about the outcome. in any event, sounds like ur new snow plow is a good runner! ~ 

i felt like such a wimp this morning. early. 3 am. 46f going to 38f. i was outside and brr was it chilly!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hold on! Let me check if chainsaw pics are allowed in this thread.


qualified for (and other stuff) if nothing else...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Let's test the waters,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


that saw and beam reminds me of a tv show i watched last nite. awesome show! PBS 8... mid-term + 1 on the 5 yr restoration of Notre Dam Catherdral. 


a restoration project (process) of almost unprecedented scale! the timber to be used for support and for replacement section of the docuvid were amazing. hunting for one oak, needing 850 in a forest of over 8,000 acres! the effort and archetectural expertise involved is unreal. "an extrodinary show of architectural and historical restoration expertise" one expert was quoted saying. and everything has to be to original standards. ex, only one company in the world can and does make replacement vintage glass as used originally in the catherdral. WOW! a glass blower blows a bulb. rolls it red hot into a tube. expands it into a cylinder. swings it in special stand, it is heavy, and gravity pulls it from ball to cyl. then once a cyl, a scrible line thru middle. t-b. 'tap! it cracks... perfectly... is reheated slowly... and teased into opening and then flowing out slowly into being a pane of glass! the show was full of such amazing skills. talents. abilities. the metal work research includes electron microscopes... the architectural engineering involved to build it originally, had surprises even for today's best! ~

their goal for completion of the restoration's deadline is for the 2024 Olympics...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> More saw ****.


the beam tempers it!

well, imo...


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> This picture is kind of typical of a lot of the places I hunt. This is NYS Land (part of Cranberry Mtn) off Haviland Hollow Rd. It goes from 400' at the road to 1,200' at the top in no time flat. This old logging road is going up at a 45* angle to reduce the slope and it is still pretty steep. Down about 80 yds there is a snow coved knoll that had a deer bed.
> 
> It is a steep rocky, rugged climb, with stands of Beech, Chestnut Oak and Mtn Laurel. Also, they mis-named it, there are NO Cranberries but tons of Blueberries!
> 
> I'm glad that we have so many skilled members on here that could make that shot at a moving deer w/o hitting any brush, but I'm not going to pretend to be one of them. Regular season is over, so I was carrying my MZ yesterday.
> 
> Did not see anything but did find fresh sign. I think this guy is a Buck, and he knows just where to bed. Almost no way to get to him w/o him seeing you.
> 
> If nothing else, I got my exercise yesterday, and the views from the top (looking over at the next ridge) were nice.
> 
> Not a lot of deer tracks, but some, coyote tracks, including a large one, one set of bobcat tracks. Disappointingly NO Turkey tracks, rabbit tracks, or Bear tracks. I see lots of birds of prey, and I think they are almost wiping out the rabbits and small turkey, and the grouse are gone! It is a shame.


I really do love hunting deep woods like that, though… Sometimes you only have 15 yards of shooting range.

The mature woods here are very similar, except a little less incline and more small brush.

Next year they are logging the last 120 acres of woods that hasn’t been logged in my lifetime… Sad to see it go but at the same point I’m happy to know that it’s going to be quite a while before they come back to start logging again. Both this new area as well as the area around my deer stand (logged in 2018) have been or will be planted in Pine. Takes longer to regenerate, but once there are about 10 years old, it’s a very thick, healthy forest. Now granted we just need the deer to recover which I don’t know that’s going to happen.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Heat is always an issue, and finding the easiest why to dissipate it is a big plus .


we amped up our temps reading abilities other day. got wind that HF had their lazer therm on sale. so got one, then got another. A-z. now got two. learned somethings as to what heat temps running here n there in the house. or as in a/c ckg vent out flow temps. like them! 



testing the grillin' night before. 160s outside, 125f inside...


thanks, Lawless!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Good morning. two days of rain turning into two days of snow. Need more


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

you would have liked that ND restoration, SM... huge beams cut from oak trees, special everything to avoid twisting as dry... and some over 65' long! the mill making them could flip them over..90,90,90.... like lil Sambo down at the pancake shack! easier, actually ~


----------



## freeasaburt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that saw and beam reminds me of a tv show i watched last nite. awesome show! PBS 8... mid-term + 1 on the 5 yr restoration of Notre Dam Catherdral. View attachment 1040897
> 
> 
> a restoration project (process) of almost unprecedented scale! the timber to be used for support and for replacement section of the docuvid were amazing. hunting for one oak, needing 850 in a forest of over 8,000 acres! the effort and archetectural expertise involved is unreal. "an extrodinary show of architectural and historical restoration expertise" one expert was quoted saying. and everything has to be to original standards. ex, only one company in the world can and does make replacement vintage glass as used originally in the catherdral. WOW! a glass blower blows a bulb. rolls it red hot into a tube. expands it into a cylinder. swings it in special stand, it is heavy, and gravity pulls it from ball to cyl. then once a cyl, a scrible line thru middle. t-b. 'tap! it cracks... perfectly... is reheated slowly... and teased into opening and then flowing out slowly into being a pane of glass! the show was full of such amazing skills. talents. abilities. the metal work research includes electron microscopes... the architectural engineering involved to build it originally, had surprises even for today's best! ~
> 
> their goal for completion of the restoration's deadline is for the 2024 Olympics...
> View attachment 1040899


I think old building techniques, authenticity, ... are important, but I don't understand they don't install a concrete and/or steel structure... You don't see it anyway, there's a ceiling in the cathedral. It would be safer, from a fire hazard point of view.
When the cathedral was built, I suppose there was an abundance of oak, nowadays it's 'a little' different...
Some of the oaks that were cut for the original roof started their life during the reign of 'Charles the great', which was around 800 A.D... it's a bit mind boggling.

The cathedral of Reims took some shells during the first world war, resulting in a fire of the wooden roof structure, with molten lead pouring down onto the streets, exactly like it happened in Paris. The whole restoration was done with modern materials, reinforced concrete etc...

BTW if you're interested in old building techniques you should check out 'Guédelon castle', there's a lot of videos about it on youtube, and here's the wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guédelon_Castle . I think it's absolutely fascinating.

Apparently, in the middle ages there was no such thing as 'drying timber', they used it green... Also, nowadays we cut through the grain, but back then they used axes to carefully cut with the grain. If you needed a piece with an angle in it, the first job was to look for a tree that had grown into the desired shape.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning. two days of rain turning into two days of snow. Need more


hi WA - 2 days of storms now into 2nd day of clear blue sunny skies...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JustJeff said:


> Just gonna stir the pot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The .30/06 Springfield: Why This Old Cartridge is Still the Best for Big Game Hunting
> 
> 
> Why the old .30/06 is still the best all-around big-game cartridge, and how it compares to other top hunting cartridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorlife.com


no doubt, best all


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> $650…
> do i need it? Hell no *but that’s not the point *
> i have a ‘92, 8hp 066 and a ported 661…
> 
> if I don’t snag it, anyone in the market? I’ll pass it on.
> 
> And...if I get it I'll need at least a 60" bar and that ain't cheap, LOL


keep us posted! we   pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> Photoshop
> too much blue ****…


dang! and i thot it was a ps:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> now this is some splitting action



that's what i need for mine! a remote control!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Squareground3691 said:


> Heat is always an issue, and finding the easiest why to dissipate it is a big plus .


IMO that's partly why virtually all modern saws benefit from muffler mods. Less heat equals a better work saw, it's just a fine balance between power/heat dispersion and excess noise.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> IMO that's partly why virtually all modern saws benefit from muffler mods. Less heat equals a better work saw, it's just a fine balance between power/heat dispersion and excess noise.


Yup , you hit the nail on the head !! , that is the first thing I do is mod the muffler on a new , old saw .


----------



## Brufab

Got the tandem all set to go. Need the mud flaps for the possible clay slinging this thing is famous for.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some of you guys better get your xmas shopping done early, may be some Xmas Eve issues....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> SO, what bullet you use DOES matter after all.
> That's my point, the bullet that's used DOES matter and if I was hunting brown bear, I wouldn't use just any ole' 180 grain bullet in your 300 Wby. either...
> I've hunted them a lot and shot a few and seen even more shot and that's been MY experience.
> SR


bullets may soon be flying for these two....


----------



## WoodAbuser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> bullets may soon be flying for these two....
> 
> View attachment 1040943


One cant't stand Stihls and the other hates Huskies.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Got the tandem all set to go. Need the mud flaps for the possible clay slinging this thing is famous for.View attachment 1040916
> View attachment 1040917
> View attachment 1040918


I think with this rig you just became king of the road. "Firewood road anyway"


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> I think with this rig you just became king of the road. "Firewood road anyway"


Will have pics on Saturday, the weather isn't looking the greatest it just rained like crazy. But says 25°-31°  the ground needs to be frozen as I have to go through a ravine.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Good morning. two days of rain turning into two days of snow. Need more





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi WA - 2 days of storms now into 2nd day of clear blue sunny skies...


another sunny day weather report... from Florida i am thinking it is....


----------



## MustangMike

Sierra_rider said:


> IMO that's partly why virtually all modern saws benefit from muffler mods. Less heat equals a better work saw, it's just a fine balance between power/heat dispersion and excess noise.


In addition, they choke down the exhaust to comply with emissions ... at the expense of performance and saw life! Excess heat kills saws.

The standard is just plain "stupid"! It is based on particle/hour based ONLY on the size of the saw. Which means, you may have to give up 20% performance to PU 5% better emissions and that is OK!!! It is just plain stupid!


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that saw and beam reminds me of a tv show i watched last nite. awesome show! PBS 8... mid-term + 1 on the 5 yr restoration of Notre Dam Catherdral. View attachment 1040897
> 
> 
> a restoration project (process) of almost unprecedented scale! the timber to be used for support and for replacement section of the docuvid were amazing. hunting for one oak, needing 850 in a forest of over 8,000 acres! the effort and archetectural expertise involved is unreal. "an extrodinary show of architectural and historical restoration expertise" one expert was quoted saying. and everything has to be to original standards. ex, only one company in the world can and does make replacement vintage glass as used originally in the catherdral. WOW! a glass blower blows a bulb. rolls it red hot into a tube. expands it into a cylinder. swings it in special stand, it is heavy, and gravity pulls it from ball to cyl. then once a cyl, a scrible line thru middle. t-b. 'tap! it cracks... perfectly... is reheated slowly... and teased into opening and then flowing out slowly into being a pane of glass! the show was full of such amazing skills. talents. abilities. the metal work research includes electron microscopes... the architectural engineering involved to build it originally, had surprises even for today's best! ~
> 
> their goal for completion of the restoration's deadline is for the 2024 Olympics...
> View attachment 1040899



Rats. I saw that channel surfing and was going to record it. Forgot.


----------



## svk

Geez, where is everybody? Nearly 6 hours without a post in here.


----------



## Sierra_rider

svk said:


> Geez, where is everybody? Nearly 6 hours without a post in here.



I'm busy in the shop... I've spent the last 7 days away for work and need to catch up on a couple of saw builds now that I'm home. As luck would have it, 2 separate people want me to port their 461s...saves me a bit of time on the machine work side of things.

Cutting squish bands:



How I clean them up afterwards:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well, my neighbor lent me a Fiskars yesterday evening. I'm not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast!  I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!


Oh no wait!

Just a second, wrong photos! 

Well my neighbor lent me his Fis...Doooe!
Hold on! hold on!




Those weren't the right photos either!..

...I don't know How I ended up with those last pics?  I mean, they aren't mine!...

...Ok here we go! These are the right photos!  Alright then! Were was I?
 Oh yeah!
Well, my neighbor lent me his Fiskars yesterday evening. Im not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast! I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!



 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Geez, where is everybody? Nearly 6 hours without a post in here.


I've been super busy at being awesome!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Brufab said:


> Where is this saw located I may be interested. Says 99cc and almost 7hp, and up to 5 feet's of bar  I think @Sawdust Man subliminal messages are working


Oregon


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Brufab said:


> now this is some splitting action



Why?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I'm thinking this one he also has instead...


----------



## Sierra_rider

I know a couple of y'all were interested in my planned tear-down/build up of the 543xp clone saw. Anyway, the saw was on my front porch when I came home. It started right up and runs, but needs some tuning. I'm going to make some test cuts with it in daylight, but the plan is to do a tear down on it and do port/machine work on it...also fix any issues I find along the way. Hopefully, I'll get to it in the next couple of weeks...I've got a couple of other saws that I need to finish first.

Just because I'm curious about this as a saw to throw on the front of my dirtbikes, I threw it on the scale. It weighs 10lb, 14.2oz; Mk1 550xp weighs 12lb, 15oz; Stihl 201tcm top handle weighs 9lb, 5.2oz; and my Echo 2511t weighs 5lb, 15.2oz. All weights are wet, but w/ no bar/chain.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> I know a couple of y'all were interested in my planned tear-down/build up of the 543xp clone saw. Anyway, the saw was on my front porch when I came home. It started right up and runs, but needs some tuning. I'm going to make some test cuts with it in daylight, but the plan is to do a tear down on it and do port/machine work on it...also fix any issues I find along the way. Hopefully, I'll get to it in the next couple of weeks...I've got a couple of other saws that I need to finish first.
> 
> Just because I'm curious about this as a saw to throw on the front of my dirtbikes, I threw it on the scale. It weighs 10lb, 14.2oz; Mk1 550xp weighs 12lb, 15oz; Stihl 201tcm top handle weighs 9lb, 5.2oz; and my Echo 2511t weighs 5lb, 15.2oz. All weights are wet, but w/ no bar/chain.


Mine was way out of tune when I got it, and it didn't want to straighten out..... I'm interested to hear your experience with tuning it when you get to it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> This doesn't read much different from the stuff I read 50 years ago... which supported the purchase of my Remington 700 BDL .30-06.


Nothing about the 30-06 will ever change! Nothing! 
Everything you read about the 30-06 these days that has been written recently. Has already been written in history by someone else either here or there. In one way or another! Everything! 

Shoot safe gentleman!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Why?


Uh? because its splitting in action. Duh!


----------



## Kodiak Kid




----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, my neighbor lent me his Fiskars yesterday evening. Im not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast! I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!


That is the Fiskars IsoCore 8 lb splitting maul. I hear they are very good, but I've not used one.

You still have to give their X-27 Splitting Axe a try and let me know how they compare.

As you already noted, they make good products!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> That is the Fiskars IsoCore 8 lb splitting maul. I hear they are very good, but I've not used one.
> 
> You still have to give their X-27 Splitting Axe a try and let me know how they compare.
> 
> As you already noted, they make good products!


Well, even though my post about borrowing my neighbors Fiskars and splitting two cords in an hour was pretty much just a joke. (Maybe a stupid one,  but a joke none the less. Im a simpleton! my Saws are sharper than I am!) I did however conduct a wood splitting drill with the 8lb Fiskars and it is definitely more efficient and effective than a regular 8lb maul. I will be rondevouzing with a Fiskars Supplier ASAP!  To aquire the well balanced weapon against wood and it shall then be added to my current arsenal of wood splitting arms at hand! Id like to try the X-27 though! However, intel sources report that they are in high demand and on a first come first serve basis and that it may be a while until supplies are dropped!How long is the handle and how many pounds dose this enemy of unsplit firewood weight? This infamous X27? 

This message will self destruct In minus 10,9,8,7...


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 1041133


POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


Only this!


----------



## Brufab

singinwoodwackr said:


> Oregon


I have a couple Remingtons that came from our that way I believe, they still have the saw shop sticker from the late 60's


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Only this!View attachment 1041153


Did you watch them guys they put the chain on backwards in the beginning.


----------



## Brufab

@Kodiak Kid I'm going to try and give your war wagon a run for it's money tomorrow if the ground isn't to muddy my dad and I just did some fab work so we can run tandem behind the big red the rear trailer will be bigger @14cuft the 1 in pic is only 10 cuft the big red is rated for 700# of tow capacity but I have pulled close to 1000# without issue


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


And this!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> And this! View attachment 1041158


Trouble is shes holding a STIHL


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


Most definitely this!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely this!View attachment 1041159


She’s a YouTubeer


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


Not last and certainly not least! This!


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> She’s a YouTubeer


Yea she exploits her body for likes


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


As well as this!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Not last and certainly not least! This!View attachment 1041160


Does she like full comp , or skip hmmm


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> She’s a YouTubeer





Brufab said:


> Yea she exploits her body for likes


Oh! You guys were looking at and are talking about the girls?  I knew there was something funny about those Husky owners!


----------



## Brufab

Echo and American made magnesium monsters for me kk no sweed saws in my stable


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Did you watch them guys they put the chain on backwards in the beginning.


Actually no I didn't. I couldn't keep my eyes off that big beautiful firm um... Powerhead! Ya thats it! Her 881 Powerhead!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Actually no I didn't. I couldn't keep my eyes off that big beautiful firm um... Powerhead! Ya thats it! Her 881 Powerhead!


Yea those vids are for bachelors I watched a few, I'm sure if any of our wives found out it wouldn't go over to well, she is really smart with the woodmizer though and milling boards. They had that promo video for Stihl with the 880/81 and big bar, they had trouble cutting a big log and found out they installed the chain backwards.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> POOF !! Nothing more sexier lol


Well, now that I have swiftly and effortlessly crushed the debate on witch make of power saw is sexiest. Im going ito bed!

Goodnight gentleman!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, now that I have swiftly and effortlessly crushed the debate on witch make of power saw is sexiest. Im going ito bed!
> 
> Goodnight gentleman!


Sweet dreams


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Yea those vids are for bachelors I watched a few, I'm sure if any of our wives found out it wouldn't go over to well, she is really smart with the woodmizer though and milling boards. They had that promo video for Stihl with the 880/81 and big bar, they had trouble cutting a big log and found out they installed the chain backwards.


Probably by the head honcho of the Husky factory! Probably got fired at the Husky factory. Then begged STIHL fir a job! Then got fired right after the STIHL promo fro being a Husky guy to begin with!


----------



## Brufab

I can't afford those Stihl/husky saws, nor am I a pro logger. What I have works great for what I do. If someone offered me a 660/61 for cheap I would not hesitate to buy it. They are great saws, just my wallet doesn't open that big


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> @Kodiak Kid I'm going to try and give your war wagon a run for it's money tomorrow if the ground isn't to muddy my dad and I just did some fab work so we can run tandem behind the big red the rear trailer will be bigger @14cuft the 1 in pic is only 10 cuft the big red is rated for 700# of tow capacity but I have pulled close to 1000# without issueView attachment 1041155


You already have one up on me simply because its a BIG RED pulling doubles! I wanna see that thing severely "OVERLOADED!!!" to the max! Anything less will be merely mediocre! 

P.S. don't flop it over and get hurt!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Probably by the head honcho of the Husky factory! Probably got fired at the Husky factory. Then begged STIHL fir a job! Then got fired right after the STIHL promo fro being a Husky guy to begin with!


There’s only one true saw !!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> I can't afford those Stihl/husky saws, nor am I a pro logger. What I have works great for what I do. If someone offered me a 660/61 for cheap I would not hesitate to buy it. They are great saws, just my wallet doesn't open that big


Well, unfortunately there is no such thing as a cheap STIHL! That's Husky's department!


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> There’s only one true saw !!


Judge jury and executioner


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> Judge jury and executioner


Dam straight !!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> There’s only one true saw !!


   Now that pretty much forces me to go to bed! Big Mac say's "hush up little STIHL boy and go back to sleep! Its past your bedtime!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Sweet dreams


They will be if I dream about power saws!


----------



## WoodAbuser

If I took that Mac anywhere near my woods trees wood just fall over dead before i got to em!


----------



## Squareground3691

WoodAbuser said:


> View attachment 1041171
> View attachment 1041171
> 
> If I took that Mac anywhere near my woods trees wood just fall over dead before i got to em!


It didn’t get the name ( KING OF THE WOODS) for nothing Lol


----------



## WoodAbuser

Squareground3691 said:


> It didn’t get the name ( KING OF THE WOODS) for nothing Lol


Good thing it is half way across the country from my woods then.


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Had a decent night of sleep after kind of a rough evening. Was supposed to make sausage out of venison and wild hog with a friend but he canceled so here I am with two thawed (quartered) animals. I ended up finding a borrowed meat grinder and at least got the deer boned and ground into burger. The borrowed grinder is a piece of junk so I’m borrowing another one to finish the process.


----------



## MustangMike

I have only purchased 5 new Stihl saws in my life, and I still own 4 of them (including my 044). I sold my ported 362 to a tree guy (it is still in use) to purchase one of my ported 462s.

The rest of my collection are saws that were not running and I fixed, or Asian clones that I built (they did not cost much).

If you get a few non running saws, fix them all, sell some and keep the rest often what you keep cost you nothing but time.

There are tons of videos that can teach you how to bring dead saws back to life, and availability of Asian (and other) parts let you fix them w/o breaking the bank.

Meteor pistons are usually as good as OEM (depends on the saw) at less than 1/2 the price, and Asian tank holders, clutch's, brake flags and plastics (etc.) are a fraction of OEM. Using OEM control levers on AM tank holders and OEM spring on AM clutches is usually a good idea.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> No that was the wife’s suburban that I did the heads on. It’s parked for now. Got it finished and it’s still putting antifreeze into the oil, so I’m starting to think the head has to be cracked.


i don't know how it is up in SA's camp, but down here in mine, one pix worth a thou words!!!!


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i don't know how it is up in SA's camp, but down here in mine, one pix worth a thou words!!!!
> View attachment 1041218


Or running his chainsaw as he pulls in the driveway..


----------



## willysmn

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> No that was the wife’s suburban that I did the heads on. It’s parked for now. Got it finished and it’s still putting antifreeze into the oil, so I’m starting to think the head has to be cracked.


does it have an automatic? could be the trans cooler in the radiator.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Good morning guys. Had a decent night of sleep after kind of a rough evening. Was supposed to make sausage out of venison and wild hog with a friend but he canceled so here I am with two thawed (quarters) animals. I ended up finding a borrowed meat grinder and at least got the deer boned and ground into burger. The borrowed grinder is a piece of junk so I’m borrowing another one to finish the process.


CX!:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hi kid... how is it going up there? all set for xmas? AK cold heading down here for next weekend! freezing temps! 

i see Anchorage got more snow:

(yesterday)
_Hi everyone. This evening's . is cancelled. Another piles of snow. Bad road condition and parking lot situation. Hopefully we can . next week._

salmon not on sale here, but brussels are! down from $2.99 to $1.69. latest grocery report this morning...

QB should be happy, only has to drive, even if some shelves bare:









I live in remote Alaska where I get my groceries by plane every few months. Here's what it's like and what I buy.


I shop every few months because the nearest grocery store is 160 miles away in Anchorage. I have to get there by plane and ship my groceries home.




www.insider.com





you do any ice fishing off ur shores there?

what is a typical day like up there for you now winter is set in?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> And this! View attachment 1041158



My local saw shop used to have all the sexy posters and calendars with girls holding Stihls. I don't know if Stihl stopped doing those photoshoots or if the shop's gone PC, but not much of that stuff on the walls anymore.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Good morning guys. Had a decent night of sleep after kind of a rough evening. Was supposed to make sausage out of venison and wild hog with a friend but he canceled so here I am with two thawed (quarters) animals. I ended up finding a borrowed meat grinder and at least got the deer boned and ground into burger. The borrowed grinder is a piece of junk so I’m borrowing another one to finish the process.


Oh have I got a grinder story fir ya. I'll try to make it as short and entertaining as possible.
One year I harvested a big bull Bison. We ended up with about 200lbs of meat to grind (not counting prime cuts and roasts) I borrow my good neighbors prize small commercial grinder built in the 40's. Now when I say prize. I mean he was so proud of it. That its place in his house. Was on the coffee table! That was its home! So I go borrow it. Take it to my place. Now first let my tell you. This grinder can flat out grind some meat! Big chunks as fast as you could drop them in the hopper. Yes! It was old school and had a big hopper! Not a tray with a long skinny deep tube like today's "commercial grinders"
I had two different neighbors over helping with the cutting, grinding and wrapping. One likes to start sipping the sauce early on Saturday if you know what I mean. The other was a youngster in his early twenties. I was doing the wrapping (because I was the fastest at it.) While the other two did the cut'n and grinding. My neighbor Dug the sauce sipper decides to change grinder plates from medium to course. Im wrapping meat at this point. After they get it switched out. They plug the grinder back in. Turn it on and I hear a loud metal CHU CHUNK! Im thinking  "Oh god! What did Dug break this time? Please not Tims prize grinder that "I" borrowed"!!! I hear Ethan, the youngster say "Uh oh!!" I say "Uh Oh?!?! What do you mean Uh Oh Ethan?!?!" Neither say a word! So I repeat my self! STIHL not a word. I walk over and Doug has the auger housing almost disassembled. He pulls out the auger. Wait no. He pulls out HALF the auger! Then one of the four fluke spare cutting blades! Then the other half of the sheared off auger! At this point I'm thinking! "Ok Erik! Don't panic! Its only Tims favorite thing in the whole universe! His prize grinder that he dusts and polishes every day! The grinder that's literally ground over twenty Moose and 200 deer over the years! TIM'S grinder that isn't built anymore and is irreplaceable! The grinder that you borrowed!!!" I Break the news to Tim being as I was the one who borrowed it and therefore the one responsible for it. Upset is not the word I can use to describe How Tim felt. I Begged his forgiveness and promised him one of two things. Either the biggest baddest grinder Cabela's sells or his original grinder back "IF" the local machine shop can fix the sheared in half auger. Surprisingly he said "I'll take a new grinder". So of course I immediately order Tim a new grinder (Fir about $1000.00 mind you!) and payed for it. I and I alone! Then make the 50 mile trip to the machinest. He takes one look at the auger and says exactly this! "What idiot tryed grinding iron instead of meat?" I say "NOT ME!!!" He looks at it for a bit longer and says "I think you loose on this one, but I'll do whatever I can" I thank him, then make the 50 mile trip back home. Two weeks later I get the call! "Come pick up your auger its no longer a two piece assembly any more" Thank God!  Wait! I already replaced Tims! He had the option! That means the old school grinder is now MINE! I check with Timmy again just to make sure. Surprisingly again he says "Ah Just keep it!" (Tims one of my best friends) Dug is going to town fir errands. I give him money to pick up the new auger. When he brings it to me later that day he's already sauced up and says. "Since I went and got the auger that means Tims old grinder is both of ours right?"  I say "Dug!!! Get your drunk a**......"

The grinder. This thing weights 100lbs if it weights an ounce!


----------



## Trailsawyer

Sierra_rider said:


> My local saw shop used to have all the sexy posters and calendars with girls holding Stihls. I don't know if Stihl stopped doing those photoshoots or if the shop's gone PC, but not much of that stuff on the walls anymore.


PC is the problem  
One of my disappointments as a teenager was not getting to go along to a Stihl calendar photoshoot! About 1963 the photos for the Stihl calendar were taken in SW Washington State. My dad got to spend two days with the "crew" and cut all of the timber shown in the photos!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh have I got a grinder story fir ya. I'll try to make it as short and entertaining as possible.
> One year I harvested a big bull Bison. We ended up with about 200lbs of meat to grind (not counting prime cuts and roasts) I borrow my good neighbors prize small commercial grinder built in the 40's. Now when I say prize. I mean he was so proud of it. That its place in his house. Was on the coffee table! That was its home! So I go borrow it. Take it to my place. Now first let my tell you. This grinder can flat out grind some meat! Big chunks as fast as you could drop them in the hopper. Yes! It was old school and had a big hopper! Not a tray with a long skinny deep tube like today's "commercial grinders"
> I had two different neighbors over helping with the cutting, grinding and wrapping. One likes to start sipping the sauce early on Saturday if you know what I mean. The other was a youngster in his early twenties. I was doing the wrapping (because I was the fastest at it.) While the other two did the cut'n and grinding. My neighbor Dug the sauce sipper decides to change grinder plates from medium to course. Im wrapping meat at this point. After they get it switched out. They plug the grinder back in. Turn it on and I hear a loud metal CHU CHUNK! Im thinking  "Oh god! What did Dug break this time? Please not Tims prize grinder that "I" borrowed"!!! I hear Ethan, the youngster say "Uh oh!!" I say "Uh Oh?!?! What do you mean Uh Oh Ethan?!?!" Neither say a word! So I repeat my self! STIHL not a word. I walk over and Doug has the auger housing almost disassembled. He pulls out the auger. Wait no. He pulls out HALF the auger! Then one of the four fluke spare cutting blades! Then the other half of the sheared off auger!  Ok Erik! Don't panic! Its only Tims favorite thing in the whole universe! His prize grinder that he dusts and polishes every day! The grinder that's literally ground over twenty Moose and 200 deer over the years! TIM'S grinder that isn't built anymore and is irreplaceable!!!
> I Break the news to Tim being as I was the one who borrowed it and therefore the one responsible for it. Upset is not the word I can use to describe How Tim felt. I Begged his forgiveness and promised him one of two things. Either the biggest baddest grinder Cabela's sells or his original grinder back "IF" the local machine shop can fix the sheared in half auger. Surprisingly he said "I'll take a new grinder". So of course I immediately order Tim a new grinder (Fir about $1000.00 mind you!) and payed for it. I and I alone! Then make the 50 mile trip to the machinest. He takes one look at the auger and says exactly this! "What idiot tryed grinding iron instead of meat?" I say "NOT ME!!!" He looks at it for a bit longer and says "I think you loose on this one, but I'll do whatever I can" I thank him, then make the 50 mile trip back home. Two weeks later I get the call! "Come pick up your auger its no longer a two piece assembly any more" Thank God!  Wait! I already replaced Tims! He had the option! That means the old school grinder is now MINE! I check with Timmy again just to make sure. Surprisingly again he says "Ah Just keep it!" (Tims one of my best friends) Dug is going to town fir errands. I give him money to pick up the new auger. When he brings it to me later that day he's already sauced up and says. "Since I went and got the auger that means Tims old grinder is both of ours right?"  I say "Dug!!! Get your drunk a**......"


So the moral of the story is that ur back to the old grind.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> So the moral of the story is that ur back to the old grind.


Well put! Well put indeed!


----------



## SimonHS

Sierra_rider said:


> My local saw shop used to have all the sexy posters and calendars with girls holding Stihls. I don't know if Stihl stopped doing those photoshoots or if the shop's gone PC, but not much of that stuff on the walls anymore.



Here's a few more to keep you going.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

WoodAbuser said:


> So the moral of the story is that ur back to t





Sierra_rider said:


> My local saw shop used to have all the sexy posters and calendars with girls holding Stihls. I don't know if Stihl stopped doing those photoshoots or if the shop's gone PC, but not much of that stuff on the walls anymore.


Yeah, I'd really like to get one fir the "Saw Chop" corner of my work shop.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Anybody try these?












🎁CHRISTMAS SALE-50% OFF🎁Chainsaw Chain Sharpening Jig


FEATURES Use the chain saw chain grinding fixture to make your chain saw as sharp as new, making your work more time-saving and labor-saving! It is as easy to use as a pencil sharpener; just set the clamp to the rod, position the pawl on the tooth, insert the burr into the guide sleeve, and turn...




www.peonlyshop.com





Edit: I found these for less than half price on eBay.


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> There will never be a needmore in my safe unless I win one, which I’ll promptly trade in.
> 
> This old boy absorbed three shots from a .270 Weatherby mag throwing Barnes TSX bullets. I haven’t checked the exact ballistics of that load but he absorbed about 9000 foot pounds of energy before finally waving the white flag.


using any gun is cheating. Nothing like a bowie stuck behind the shoulder to put a hog down


----------



## SS396driver

Snowing so I’m cutting and buffing out a couple of more boards for my truck .


Artistic shot of the fire reflection . Yes I’m bored


----------



## svk

If you guys want the real thing check out Anna Jacobsen on FB. She used to be more active on FB groups but endured a lot of unnecessary bs from ********** guys who were obviously threatened by her. She posts on her page a lot now. A friend of a friend knows her pretty well.


----------



## Brufab

@Kodiak Kid , am I almost loaded to overloaded


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Anybody try these?
> 
> View attachment 1041300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🎁CHRISTMAS SALE-50% OFF🎁Chainsaw Chain Sharpening Jig
> 
> 
> FEATURES Use the chain saw chain grinding fixture to make your chain saw as sharp as new, making your work more time-saving and labor-saving! It is as easy to use as a pencil sharpener; just set the clamp to the rod, position the pawl on the tooth, insert the burr into the guide sleeve, and turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peonlyshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I found these for less than half price on eBay.


Never needed one! 

Vs. the cost of one of these? Seems expensive! 
Just say'n.


----------



## cantoo

Some of my old pictures of my Steiner setup for you train haulers.


----------



## Brufab

cantoo said:


> Some of my old pictures of my Steiner setup for you train haulers.


Yea you got me beat cantoo, that's a serious set up in a small package, that thing is hauling logs like a forwarder.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Anybody try these?
> 
> View attachment 1041300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🎁CHRISTMAS SALE-50% OFF🎁Chainsaw Chain Sharpening Jig
> 
> 
> FEATURES Use the chain saw chain grinding fixture to make your chain saw as sharp as new, making your work more time-saving and labor-saving! It is as easy to use as a pencil sharpener; just set the clamp to the rod, position the pawl on the tooth, insert the burr into the guide sleeve, and turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peonlyshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I found these for less than half price on eBay.


Let us know how it works, it looks good, how much are the replacement file bits?


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> I can't afford those Stihl/husky saws, nor am I a pro logger. What I have works great for what I do. If someone offered me a 660/61 for cheap I would not hesitate to buy it. They are great saws, just my wallet doesn't open that big


Maybe someone would "Gift" you one? But don't hold your breath, I'm still waiting for mine  .


----------



## landfakers

Rather than make a whole thread I’ll ask here, is a Dolmar 7300 still worth buying? One popped up locally here that looks like it’s hardly been run for relatively cheap. My father is looking for a something with a bit more power over the Rancher he has now. He ran my 372 and liked it, I figure the 7300 has similar power?


----------



## Brufab

landfakers said:


> Rather than make a whole thread I’ll ask here, is a Dolmar 7300 still worth buying? One popped up locally here that looks like it’s hardly been run for relatively cheap. My father is looking for a something with a bit more power over the Rancher he has now. He ran my 372 and liked it, I figure the 7300 has similar power?


Any hardly used dolmar for relatively cheap is always a good investment imo. Looks like the 6400 and 7900 are more popular but if it's power is in the middle of those two you can't go wrong.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Let us know how it works, it looks good, how much are the replacement file bits?



I find no replacement file bits. But it comes with 3, and the tool is only $15.73. I haven’t purchased one, but am thinking about it. Wanted to see if anyone had experience first.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> I find no replacement file bits. But it comes with 3, and the tool is less than $16. I haven’t purchased one, but am thinking about it. Wanted to see if anyone had experience first.


For 16$ it be worth it for the entertainment value


----------



## CDElliott

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, even though my post about borrowing my neighbors Fiskars and splitting two cords in an hour was pretty much just a joke. (Maybe a stupid one,  but a joke none the less. Im a simpleton! my Saws are sharper than I am!) I did however conduct a wood splitting drill with the 8lb Fiskars and it is definitely more efficient and effective than a regular 8lb maul. I will be rondevouzing with a Fiskars Supplier ASAP!  To aquire the well balanced weapon against wood and it shall then be added to my current arsenal of wood splitting arms at hand! Id like to try the X-27 though! However, intel sources report that they are in high demand and on a first come first serve basis and that it may be a while until supplies are dropped!How long is the handle and how many pounds dose this enemy of unsplit firewood weight? This infamous X27?
> 
> This message will self destruct In minus 10,9,8,7...


Fiskars would be a good name for a dog! ;<)


----------



## Kodiak Kid

CDElliott said:


> Fiskars would be a good name for a dog! ;<)


It sure would wouldn't it! Even a cat! If one is a cat person?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> @Kodiak Kid , am I almost loaded to overloaded


The back seat is reaching the point of being "OVERLOADED!!!" fir sure! but there's STIHL room!  Therefore...

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## bob kern

Got my little shaver a cat and she's actually decent. Seems to get that I don't always want bothered and keeps her distance. She drops by once in a while for a quick head scratch for an " acceptance. Check-in" it seems but then disappears again. I can deal with that.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

cantoo said:


> Some of my old pictures of my Steiner setup for you train haulers.


Pulling empty doubles is not very efficient!  You must be merely loaded at worst to be effective at hauling anything!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Brufab said:


> Echo and American made magnesium monsters for me kk no sweed saws in my stable


Yet...


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely this!View attachment 1041159


Felixia has a great sense of humor too...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> Felixia has a great sense of humor too...


I Don't know her name. I take it you do though!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Messed with the clone saw a little bit today. I pulled the carb and found the pump side was loose and the metering rod was out of adjustment. Addressed those and it still runs like doodoo. It feels like a timing issue, but I'm not investigating any further until I get other people's saws off my bench.

It does look super easy to tear down and mod.



What I did instead of working on the clone saw:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Rats. I saw that channel surfing and was going to record it. Forgot.


it is a PBS show. no doubt it will show up again. xFinity usually runs such sev times. i will keep eye open and if i see will mention it. ur times prob dif. day too maybe. but... 

better yet, try this:


----------



## GrizG

GrizG said:


> Felixia has a great sense of humor too...


Yes… from her YouTube channel Female Lumber Jack. Interesting back story in her videos. ….and she verbally slapped the trolls who were harassing her in one video. It was priceless! She’s grown into the job and into YouTube nicely over time…


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> And this! View attachment 1041158


that gal could surely give a man plenty of wood!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Trouble is shes holding a STIHL


wood like stihl!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Most definitely this!View attachment 1041159


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Does she like full comp , or skip hmmm


prob needs he saw... ported!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Echo and American made magnesium monsters for me kk no sweed saws in my stable


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Yea those vids are for bachelors I watched a few, I'm sure if any of our wives found out it wouldn't go over to well, she is really smart with the woodmizer though and milling boards. They had that promo video for Stihl with the 880/81 and big bar, they had trouble cutting a big log and found out they installed the chain backwards.


probably more important is what one did/does... after the credits end...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, now that I have swiftly and effortlessly crushed the debate on witch make of power saw is sexiest. Im going ito bed!
> 
> Goodnight gentleman!


please!!! now don't anyone read between the lines! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Sweet dreams


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.4:31 am


Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, now that I have swiftly and effortlessly crushed the debate on witch make of power saw is sexiest. Im going ito bed!
> 
> Goodnight gentleman!


.4:40 am


Kodiak Kid said:


> Probably by the head honcho of the Husky factory! Probably got fired at the Husky factory. Then begged STIHL fir a job! Then got fired right after the STIHL promo fro being a Husky guy to begin with!



that was quick!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> There’s only one true saw !!


i will be near one of them tomorrow. if it is not too cold, will see if i can get a pix. still in case to match!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> My local saw shop used to have all the sexy posters and calendars with girls holding Stihls. I don't know if Stihl stopped doing those photoshoots or if the shop's gone PC, but not much of that stuff on the walls anymore.


no need to post this then...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh have I got a grinder story fir ya. I'll try to make it as short and entertaining as possible.
> One year I harvested a big bull Bison. We ended up with about 200lbs of meat to grind (not counting prime cuts and roasts) I borrow my good neighbors prize small commercial grinder built in the 40's. Now when I say prize. I mean he was so proud of it. That its place in his house. Was on the coffee table! That was its home! So I go borrow it. Take it to my place. Now first let my tell you. This grinder can flat out grind some meat! Big chunks as fast as you could drop them in the hopper. Yes! It was old school and had a big hopper! Not a tray with a long skinny deep tube like today's "commercial grinders"
> I had two different neighbors over helping with the cutting, grinding and wrapping. One likes to start sipping the sauce early on Saturday if you know what I mean. The other was a youngster in his early twenties. I was doing the wrapping (because I was the fastest at it.) While the other two did the cut'n and grinding. My neighbor Dug the sauce sipper decides to change grinder plates from medium to course. Im wrapping meat at this point. After they get it switched out. They plug the grinder back in. Turn it on and I hear a loud metal CHU CHUNK! Im thinking  "Oh god! What did Dug break this time? Please not Tims prize grinder that "I" borrowed"!!! I hear Ethan, the youngster say "Uh oh!!" I say "Uh Oh?!?! What do you mean Uh Oh Ethan?!?!" Neither say a word! So I repeat my self! STIHL not a word. I walk over and Doug has the auger housing almost disassembled. He pulls out the auger. Wait no. He pulls out HALF the auger! Then one of the four fluke spare cutting blades! Then the other half of the sheared off auger! At this point I'm thinking! "Ok Erik! Don't panic! Its only Tims favorite thing in the whole universe! His prize grinder that he dusts and polishes every day! The grinder that's literally ground over twenty Moose and 200 deer over the years! TIM'S grinder that isn't built anymore and is irreplaceable! The grinder that you borrowed!!!" I Break the news to Tim being as I was the one who borrowed it and therefore the one responsible for it. Upset is not the word I can use to describe How Tim felt. I Begged his forgiveness and promised him one of two things. Either the biggest baddest grinder Cabela's sells or his original grinder back "IF" the local machine shop can fix the sheared in half auger. Surprisingly he said "I'll take a new grinder". So of course I immediately order Tim a new grinder (Fir about $1000.00 mind you!) and payed for it. I and I alone! Then make the 50 mile trip to the machinest. He takes one look at the auger and says exactly this! "What idiot tryed grinding iron instead of meat?" I say "NOT ME!!!" He looks at it for a bit longer and says "I think you loose on this one, but I'll do whatever I can" I thank him, then make the 50 mile trip back home. Two weeks later I get the call! "Come pick up your auger its no longer a two piece assembly any more" Thank God!  Wait! I already replaced Tims! He had the option! That means the old school grinder is now MINE! I check with Timmy again just to make sure. Surprisingly again he says "Ah Just keep it!" (Tims one of my best friends) Dug is going to town fir errands. I give him money to pick up the new auger. When he brings it to me later that day he's already sauced up and says. "Since I went and got the auger that means Tims old grinder is both of ours right?"  I say "Dug!!! Get your drunk a**......"
> 
> The grinder. This thing weights 100lbs if it weights an ounce! View attachment 1041410


220-v?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Snowing so I’m cutting and buffing out a couple of more boards for my truck .View attachment 1041339
> View attachment 1041340
> Artistic shot of the fire reflection . Yes I’m bored







i worked on my lil hammer project of late. 2 coats Varathane more than good enuff... but the bug got me after reading all the guns & ammo posts... so might make it gunstock-like... first pix is coat #3. last is coat #2

_>Artistic shot of the fire reflection ._

coat by coat, the reflective depth is getting deeper....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> If you guys want the real thing check out Anna Jacobsen on FB. She used to be more active on FB groups but endured a lot of unnecessary bs from ********** guys who were obviously threatened by her. She posts on her page a lot now. A friend of a friend knows her pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 1041343


or if that don't float cha'boat... try a visit with One Woman's Wilderness... and get back on track!

all this... alone in the woods! 



her's are always g*oo*d!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> @Kodiak Kid , am I almost loaded to overloaded


all i get to do is RELOAD!

AS:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.


Brufab said:


> Yea you got me beat cantoo, that's a serious set up in a small package, that thing is hauling logs like a forwarder.


.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> or if that don't float cha'boat... try a visit with One Woman's Wilderness... and get back on track!
> all this... alone in the woods!
> 
> her's are always g*oo*d!!!



know what yoy mean, Brufab! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Let us know how it works, it looks good, how much are the replacement file bits?


i got the ad, too. was wondering... looked the site up. then saw other listings... lost interest. concept neat!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

djg james said:


> Maybe someone would "Gift" you one? But don't hold your breath, I'm still waiting for mine  .


i am hoping the AS will set up the *ArboristSite Store*

and we can buy things using our accumulated *Likes*....


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it is a PBS show. no doubt it will show up again. xFinity usually runs such sev times. i will keep eye open and if i see will mention it. ur times prob dif. day too maybe. but...
> 
> better yet, try this:




I found that I had recorded it. Watched it today. I recall haven't seen a similar one many years ago.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CDElliott said:


> Fiskars would be a good name for a dog! ;<)


_woof!_
Fiskars has whiskers!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> Female Limber Jack.



Pretty flexible huh?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh have I got a grinder story fir ya. I'll try to make it as short and entertaining as possible.





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi kid... how is it going up there? all set for xmas? AK cold heading down here for next weekend! freezing temps!
> 
> i see Anchorage got more snow:
> 
> (yesterday)
> _Hi everyone. This evening's . is cancelled. Another piles of snow. Bad road condition and parking lot situation. Hopefully we can . next week._
> 
> salmon not on sale here, but brussels are! down from $2.99 to $1.69. latest grocery report this morning...
> 
> QB should be happy, only has to drive, even if some shelves bare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in remote Alaska where I get my groceries by plane every few months. Here's what it's like and what I buy.
> 
> 
> I shop every few months because the nearest grocery store is 160 miles away in Anchorage. I have to get there by plane and ship my groceries home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do any ice fishing off ur shores there?
> 
> what is a typical day like up there for you now winter is set in?


click to expand


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 220-v?


Surprisingly for its weight. 110


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Trouble is shes holding a STIHL



So you’re jealous because you can’t afford the good saws?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> .4:31 am
> 
> .4:40 am
> 
> 
> that was quick!!!


What she said…


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> What she said…


Not to me she didn't!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> It sure would wouldn't it! Even a cat! If one is a cat person?


I have a shop cat named Whiskers. Gonna see if he comes if I call him Fiskars this morning.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> I have a shop cat named Whiskers. Gonna see if he comes if I call him Fiskars this morning.


If he does will you send him out to split wood?


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> If he does will you send him out to split wood?


He earns his keep patrolling the wood piles/stacks through the summer.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Pretty flexible huh?


That too… correction made a few minutes ago. Should have gone to bed while I was ahead last night.


----------



## JimR

Most men here have this problem.


----------



## djg james

cantoo said:


> Some of my old pictures of my Steiner setup for you train haulers.


What are you pulling that with? I really hate thumbnail photos. Even when you click on them, they're still small. Lets see a full sized photo of those empty trailers. I always can use new ideas.


----------



## bob kern

Some boys play star wars games, others grand theft auto. Ezra.....


----------



## Stock

mountainguyed67 said:


> Anybody try these?
> 
> View attachment 1041300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🎁CHRISTMAS SALE-50% OFF🎁Chainsaw Chain Sharpening Jig
> 
> 
> FEATURES Use the chain saw chain grinding fixture to make your chain saw as sharp as new, making your work more time-saving and labor-saving! It is as easy to use as a pencil sharpener; just set the clamp to the rod, position the pawl on the tooth, insert the burr into the guide sleeve, and turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peonlyshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I found these for less than half price on eBay.


I have the genuine one shown in the picture, excellent tool for sharpening chains. Purchased it from Timber line site, to the best of my knowledge they are not retailed anywhere else by timberline, however there are a sh1t load of Chinese knockoffs that aren't worth a rats ass on Amazon and Ebay who don't respect a logo copyright. Order them at your peril they are rubbish.

https://www.donedeal.ie/tools-for-sale/gold-portable-chainsaw-sharpener-with-3pcs-grinder/32371582


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Stock said:


> I have the genuine one shown in the picture, excellent tool for sharpening chains. Purchased it from Timber line site, to the best of my knowledge they are not retailed anywhere else by timberline, however there are a sh1t load of Chinese knockoffs that aren't worth a rats ass on Amazon and Ebay who don't respect a logo copyright. Order them at your peril they are rubbish.
> 
> https://www.donedeal.ie/tools-for-sale/gold-portable-chainsaw-sharpener-with-3pcs-grinder/32371582


i like the concept. but think i will just stick with my files... 

that said, i sorta wouldn't mind a deer antler handle, though! ~


----------



## MustangMike

That looks a lot slower than using a file!

Keep your angles correct and your stroke straight!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

JimR said:


> Most men here have this problem.


I have that t-shirt!


----------



## Trailsawyer

Kodiak Kid said:


> I have that t-shirt!


Me too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Hey! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like the concept. but think i will just stick with my files...
> 
> that said, i sorta wouldn't mind a deer antler handle, though! ~
> 
> View attachment 1041496


----------



## bob kern

Scrounging the hard way. The slope doesn't show in the pic but to give you an idea, the front of the garden tractor is hopping!!! 
I could just about kiss the fella that invented tire chains!! Just about that is!!!! Would absolutely buy him a cup of coffee!!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> I Don't know her name. I take it you do though!


One of her shorts...


----------



## GrizG

JimR said:


> Most men here have this problem.


We are on an island surrounded by people who hate us but need us...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

WEll, it was time to split this load of firwood,






but this is what I woke up to, a foot of snow overnight,






It kept snowing all day, but my friends and me kept on splitting,






We filled six baskets,






and threw the rest of the splits back in the wagon to deal with another day!

I'm glad to have it done!

SR


----------



## bob kern

Well the BK 2000 firewood sled for those hard to get to trees worked well. Need to add straps to keep things from rolling off but other than that perfect. Light enough to hold in one hand as you drive back for another load but strong enough to take the beating and banging through the woods really well.


----------



## sean donato

Well I had a "fun" week. Came home from work Tuesday night with a headache and gut was feeling pretty rough. Till the night was half through I was in my way to the er with a 103.3*f temp, nausea, diarrhea, and a migraine to boot. Spent the next day in the hospital till they got my fever under control, then they discharged me. Started feeling better yesterday, temp came back to normal. Didn't get any clear thoughts from the er Dr on what was wrong. Just there's some nasty viruses and flue stuff going around right now. Worst I've been sick in a while.
Hope everyone else is doing well... seems I missed about 8 pages lol.


----------



## Squareground3691

bob kern said:


> Well the BK 2000 firewood sled for those hard to get to trees worked well. Need to add straps to keep things from rolling off but other than that perfect. Light enough to hold in one hand as you drive back for another load but strong enough to take the beating and banging through the woods really well. View attachment 1041614


Good to see the Mac getting some .


----------



## bob kern

Squareground3691 said:


> Good to see the Mac getting some .


Yep I used it and a Craftoulan 3.7. Both did great. Another 1 pull start on the 700. Got to love that.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Well I had a "fun" week. Came home from work Tuesday night with a headache and gut was feeling pretty rough. Till the night was half through I was in my way to the er with a 103.3*f temp, nausea, diarrhea, and a migraine to boot. Spent the next day in the hospital till they got my fever under control, then they discarged me. Started feeling better yesterday, temp came back to normal. Didn't get any clear thoughts from the er Dr on what was wrong. Just there's some nasty viruses and flue stuff going around right now. Worst I've been sick in a while.
> Hope everyone else is doing well... seems I missed about 8 pages lol.


That sounds terrible, glad to hear you're on the mend though.


----------



## cantoo

James, this thread has a bunch of pictures of some of my Steiners. I have tons of attachments for them.





Steiner logging


Refined my arch abit and had some time to play with it today. The darn winch handle vibrated loose and is long gone. Was pulling some pretty big stuff around another tree and maybe bent the hitch a little. Couple hours and I got some wood piled up. Won't be able to get it home until the wheat is...




www.arboristsite.com







Kodiak Kid said:


> Pulling empty doubles is not very efficient!  You must be merely loaded at worst to be effective at hauling anything!


Kodiak, I have a couple of hills between my place and the bush so pulling loaded doubles isn't a good idea. I used to pull doubles of cedar posts but the ash can be twice as heavy as the Steiner and losing control of an articulated tractor going down hill can go real bad real quick. My wife has put one on it's side several times. 



djg james said:


> What are you pulling that with? I really hate thumbnail photos. Even when you click on them, they're still small. Lets see a full sized photo of those empty trailers. I always can use new ideas.


----------



## Captain Bruce

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, my neighbor lent me a Fiskars yesterday evening. I'm not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast!  I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!
> View attachment 1041106
> View attachment 1041093
> Oh no wait!
> 
> Just a second, wrong photos!
> 
> Well my neighbor lent me his Fis...Doooe!
> Hold on! hold on!
> View attachment 1041094
> View attachment 1041095
> 
> 
> Those weren't the right photos either!..
> 
> ...I don't know How I ended up with those last pics?  I mean, they aren't mine!...
> 
> ...Ok here we go! These are the right photos!  Alright then! Were was I?
> Oh yeah!
> Well, my neighbor lent me his Fiskars yesterday evening. Im not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast! I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!View attachment 1041103
> View attachment 1041107
> View attachment 1041096
> 
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Looks like any girl can swing a maul////


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawed this dead oak down today....


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Well I had a "fun" week. Came home from work Tuesday night with a headache and gut was feeling pretty rough. Till the night was half through I was in my way to the er with a 103.3*f temp, nausea, diarrhea, and a migraine to boot. Spent the next day in the hospital till they got my fever under control, then they discarged me. Started feeling better yesterday, temp came back to normal. Didn't get any clear thoughts from the er Dr on what was wrong. Just there's some nasty viruses and flue stuff going around right now. Worst I've been sick in a while.
> Hope everyone else is doing well... seems I missed about 8 pages lol.


Had almost the same problem last Wednesday night. By Thursday night I was feeling much better. Yesterday morning I was back to normal. The only place I went this week was to the Post Office to drop off some prepaid packages.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> Anybody try these?
> 
> View attachment 1041300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🎁CHRISTMAS SALE-50% OFF🎁Chainsaw Chain Sharpening Jig
> 
> 
> FEATURES Use the chain saw chain grinding fixture to make your chain saw as sharp as new, making your work more time-saving and labor-saving! It is as easy to use as a pencil sharpener; just set the clamp to the rod, position the pawl on the tooth, insert the burr into the guide sleeve, and turn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peonlyshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I found these for less than half price on eBay.








New Chain Sharpener


Did a search but couldn't find any reviews,has anyone seen or tried this sharpener? Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener |Sharpen Your Chainsaw Looks like a nice unit, but pricey! It would be ok if it was fast and accurate, but the price of the burrs and the tool itself seems a bit high...




www.arboristsite.com





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

It’s one Gamn thing or another!

(Details in thread linked above). 




Philbert


----------



## Sierra_rider

@Kodiak Kid Weighing one of the 461s that's in the shop right now made me think of you. I know you're a fan of 90cc saws and IIRC, you don't really like 460/461s. Anyway, on the scale, the 461R is only a pound and some change lighter than my wrap handle 066(full of fuel/oil, the dry weight difference is likely less than that.) If we're only talking about a 1lb of weight, I'd probably choose my 066 or a 661 over the 461 for strictly a falling saw.

It gets a little more complicated when I throw in my "566i"...it's the same weight difference between it and the 461 as the 461 is to the 066...and with both being ported, I'm betting the 500 will take the 461s lunch money on power. The latest iteration of the 566i is a beast, I'm quite proud of how it turned out. 

Weights, all wrap models with full fuel/oil:
500i: 16lb, 13.6oz
461R: 18lb, 2.0 oz
066: 19lb, 7.4oz


----------



## Sierra_rider

Come to think of it, the piston that's in my 500i shaved a 1/3 of an ounce over stock lol.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> Scrounging the hard way. The slope doesn't show in the pic but to give you an idea, the front of the garden tractor is hopping!!!
> I could just about kiss the fella that invented tire chains!! Just about that is!!!! Would absolutely buy him a cup of coffee!!View attachment 1041574



On a recent trip to our place in the mountains my son’s 80s 3/4 ton 4WD GMC wasn’t doing very well down in our clearing, driving on the ground the loader pulverized into powder over the summer. It wasn’t soupy mud, but he was sliding on it. At first he just couldn’t turn where he needed to, then it wouldn’t move at all. Putting chains on the front made it mobile again. This picture was taken three days later.


----------



## alanbaker

bob kern said:


> Got my little shaver a cat and she's actually decent. Seems to get that I don't always want bothered and keeps her distance. She drops by once in a while for a quick head scratch for an " acceptance. Check-in" it seems but then disappears again. I can deal with that. View attachment 1041408


No, that is a cat being a cat.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> this thread has a bunch of pictures of some of my Steiners.



Now I know what a Steiner is.


----------



## sean donato

JimR said:


> Had almost the same problem last Wednesday night. By Thursday night I was feeling much better. Yesterday morning I was back to normal. The only place I went this week was to the Post Office to drop off some prepaid packages.


Thats the odd thing. I was on a 10day work stretch, all evening shifts. So I wasn't around hardly any people. Non of which were sick that I know of. Just one of those odd mysteries of life I guess.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> On a recent trip to our place in the mountains my son’s 80s 3/4 ton 4WD GMC wasn’t doing very well down in our clearing, driving on the ground the loader pulverized into powder over the summer. It wasn’t soupy mud, but he was sliding on it. At first he just couldn’t turn where he needed to, then it wouldn’t move at al. Putting chains on the front made it mobile again. This picture was taken three days later.
> 
> View attachment 1041690


I have a friend with a cabin in the mountains. Doesn't seem to matter if it's rain or snow, chains become a requirement just to get up the dirt lane to the cabin. Amazing how much they help traction.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> I have a friend with a cabin in the mountains. Doesn't seem to matter if it's rain or snow, chains become a requirement just to get up the dirt lane to the cabin. Amazing how much they help traction.



For us the uphill is getting off the property.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Good day here.

Started off the morning with a basketball tournament and my girls went three and one in their games. Came home and met a friend and his wife to do some snowmobiling. There was a lot of slush on the lake, but we made it down to a restaurant for dinner and back safely.

Shift gears and went back to deboning and grinding wild hog. I cooked up some of it in a very basic breakfast sausage seasoning. It was tasty but very dry because the meat is so lean. I had pork butt on hand because I expected this so I ground all that up too. I have probably close to 40 pounds of ground pork in my fridge between hog and pig. Tomorrow morning I’m going to run to the market and and get some of their proprietary seasoning packages to make breakfast sausage and Italian sausage. May send some over to the original guy to make some brats as well.


----------



## svk

On top of that, my dishwasher went out last week and is luckily under warranty, but like the guy was not able to make it here to the snowstorm. So I also did a couple large loads of dishes to attempt to catch up with everything. I’ve also been working on cast-iron restoration and continue to work through the pile of skillets I built up over the summer. After I get through everything that is in the lye tank, I’ll be caught up except for one skillet.


----------



## svk

Here’s some of my recent work and some of the works in progress.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Captain Bruce said:


> Looks like any girl can swing a maul////


Looks like it hu? Like when you look in the mirror?


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> seems I missed about 8 pages lol.



Only 8 pages? This thread has been moving faster than that lately.


----------



## SimonHS

sean donato said:


> Thats the odd thing. I was on a 10day work stretch, all evening shifts. So I wasn't around hardly any people. Non of which were sick that I know of. Just one of those odd mysteries of life I guess.



Maybe it was something you ate?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> @Kodiak Kid Weighing one of the 461s that's in the shop right now made me think of you. I know you're a fan of 90cc saws and IIRC, you don't really like 460/461s. Anyway, on the scale, the 461R is only a pound and some change lighter than my wrap handle 066(full of fuel/oil, the dry weight difference is likely less than that.) If we're only talking about a 1lb of weight, I'd probably choose my 066 or a 661 over the 461 for strictly a falling saw.
> 
> It gets a little more complicated when I throw in my "566i"...it's the same weight difference between it and the 461 as the 461 is to the 066...and with both being ported, I'm betting the 500 will take the 461s lunch money on power. The latest iteration of the 566i is a beast, I'm quite proud of how it turned out.
> 
> Weights, all wrap models with full fuel/oil:
> 500i: 16lb, 13.6oz
> 461R: 18lb, 2.0 oz
> 066: 19lb, 7.4oz


I got nothing against a good 70 class! Definitely have there place when it comes to a production saw!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

cantoo said:


> James, this thread has a bunch of pictures of some of my Steiners. I have tons of attachments for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steiner logging
> 
> 
> Refined my arch abit and had some time to play with it today. The darn winch handle vibrated loose and is long gone. Was pulling some pretty big stuff around another tree and maybe bent the hitch a little. Couple hours and I got some wood piled up. Won't be able to get it home until the wheat is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kodiak, I have a couple of hills between my place and the bush so pulling loaded doubles isn't a good idea. I used to pull doubles of cedar posts but the ash can be twice as heavy as the Steiner and losing control of an articulated tractor going down hill can go real bad real quick. My wife has put one on it's side several times.


I was just take'n the piss out of ya bud. I wasn't being serious. You do what YOU feel is safe! Regardless what I or anyone else says!  Hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## Brufab




----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Look like it hu?


No one likes bruce


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> View attachment 1041734
> View attachment 1041735
> View attachment 1041736
> View attachment 1041737



Nice


----------



## Squareground3691

svk said:


> Here’s some of my recent work and some of the works in progress.
> 
> View attachment 1041698
> View attachment 1041699
> View attachment 1041700
> View attachment 1041701
> View attachment 1041702
> View attachment 1041703


Hard to beat the iron


----------



## Squareground3691

sean donato said:


> I have a friend with a cabin in the mountains. Doesn't seem to matter if it's rain or snow, chains become a requirement just to get up the dirt lane to the cabin. Amazing how much they help traction.


Yea, chains are game changer for sure ,


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> One of her shorts...



I didn't see any shorts.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Thats the odd thing. I was on a 10day work stretch, all evening shifts. So I wasn't around hardly any people. Non of which were sick that I know of. Just one of those odd mysteries of life I guess.


Glad your up and about Sean. Was over in your neck of the woods Friday at Wengers. Bought a new sweet corn planter.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> No one likes bruce


Ahhhh! I don't even know the guy! Hard to not like someone you don't know! Even if they are a cream puff! 

Edit:
Ok, Ok, I take it back! I shouldn't have called him a cream puff or a guy! I'm sorry. Actually Im just trying to figure out why he tried ambushing me? 
Ohthat's right! 
Because I'm AWESOME!!!


----------



## bob kern

alanbaker said:


> No, that is a cat being a cat.


Others I've had drove me nuts. Constantly circling around my feet,jumping on me every time I sat down. I don't mind cats but hate tripping over them.


----------



## MustangMike

Not to be a critic, but as pretty and nice as she is, that girl did not stroke straight with that file!

I would not let her sharpen my chains!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Not to be a critic, but as pretty and nice as she is, that girl did not stroke straight with that file!
> 
> I would not let her sharpen my chains!


In my experience girls don’t like straight strokes… some rocking is just as if not more effective.


----------



## MustangMike

Sierra_rider said:


> It gets a little more complicated when I throw in my "566i"...it's the same weight difference between it and the 461 as the 461 is to the 066


That sounds like a really sweet saw! I feel much the same about my Dr. Al ported 460/440 hybrid. Great power, light weight.

My ported 462s are light and fast and get to do most of the work (all hardwood), but when the rounds get large and tough and they start to slow a bit, I just break out that hybrid with a 28" Stihl light bar and it just pulls right through it even if you lean on it a bit, and it is a good deal lighter than a real 460/461.

It is actually an Asian 440 with a real 12mm 044 crank and an 046 D jug with a modified single ring Husky piston (272?). The modified piston is lighter than a 460 piston, and the single ring allows for wider ports. It has a lot of torque and is one of 4 saws I use on a regular basis. The lighter piston also makes it smoother than most hybrids, and it should last longer also.


----------



## MustangMike

MustangMike said:


> Not to be a critic, but as pretty and nice as she is, that girl did not stroke straight with that file!
> 
> I would not let her sharpen my chains!


I did not mean to infer that she would not be great for other activities!


----------



## MustangMike

MechanicMatt's BIL came up to our cabin and was very impressed with how well our cast iron skillet was seasoned.

My brother, who uses it quite a bit, told him that part of the secret is using olive oil when cooking steaks, venison, etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> That looks a lot slower than using a file!
> 
> Keep your angles correct and your stroke straight!


applies to more than just chain sharpening!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

.
.BL:
like the concept. but think i will just stick with my files...

that said, i sorta wouldn't mind a deer antler handle, though! ~


Kodiak Kid said:


> Hey! Great minds think alike!





Kodiak Kid said:


>


 hmm, sometimes the kid confuses me....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> WEll, it was time to split this load of firwood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is what I woke up to, a foot of snow overnight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept snowing all day, but my friends and me kept on splitting,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We filled six baskets,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and threw the rest of the splits back in the wagon to deal with another day!
> 
> I'm glad to have it done!
> 
> SR


_'ooh-rah!' _  snow pix and _that _attitude!! pro-level effort!; action!! well, imo.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Well the BK 2000 firewood sled for those hard to get to trees worked well. Need to add straps to keep things from rolling off but other than that perfect. Light enough to hold in one hand as you drive back for another load but strong enough to take the beating and banging through the woods really well. View attachment 1041614


looks like made from a plastic bucket??? my bet is... soon as Brufab sees it... he will want one!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Good to see the Mac getting some .


*i got Mac pix...... *


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Had almost the same problem last Wednesday night. By Thursday night I was feeling much better. Yesterday morning I was back to normal. The only place I went this week was to the Post Office to drop off some prepaid packages.


103.3f fever not good!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> MechanicMatt's BIL came up to our cabin and was very impressed with how well our cast iron skillet was seasoned.
> 
> My brother, who uses it quite a bit, told him that part of the secret is using olive oil when cooking steaks, venison, etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sean donato said:


> I have a friend with a cabin in the mountains. Doesn't seem to matter if it's rain or snow, chains become a requirement just to get up the dirt lane to the cabin. Amazing how much they help traction.


always loved... _properly installed/fitted chains_... in the snow. always... got a laff out of those who didn't, wouldn't, etc remove them once on solid road, no ice, snow. or the link.... _clank, clank... clank._.. beating the side of the fender up from inside well....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Hi guys. Good day here.
> 
> Started off the morning with a basketball tournament and my girls went three and one in their games. Came home and met a friend and his wife to do some snowmobiling. There was a lot of slush on the lake, but we made it down to a restaurant for dinner and back safely.
> 
> Shift gears and went back to deboning and grinding wild hog. I cooked up some of it in a very basic breakfast sausage seasoning. It was tasty but very dry because the meat is so lean. I had pork butt on hand because I expected this so I ground all that up too. I have probably close to 40 pounds of ground pork in my fridge between hog and pig. Tomorrow morning I’m going to run to the market and and get some of their proprietary seasoning packages to make breakfast sausage and Italian sausage. May send some over to the original guy to make some brats as well.


glad u like feral hog! have tried it. for me: 

but good smoked pork ribs, any day!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SimonHS said:


> Only 8 pages? This thread has been moving faster than that lately.


the solution is simple. one merely needs to drop by. go to end. back up a page or two. or stay on last page. catch the current media jist... and dive in! well, seems that simple to me. easiest way to get behind on (FW and other stuff thread) is just not visit it. i have proved that to myself often....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Here’s some of my recent work and some of the works in progress.
> 
> View attachment 1041698
> View attachment 1041699
> View attachment 1041700
> View attachment 1041701
> View attachment 1041702
> View attachment 1041703


nice work!  i have never heard of that cream. i have a -load of cast iron,. many fry pans to dutch ovens. a lucky day and a lucky scrounge... i don't use them all, but i like them all!


----------



## MustangMike

It is just a small frying pan but it fits nicely between the ribs of the 55 gal drum stove. Plus, since the stovetop is not flat, the ability of cast iron to spread the heat is appreciated.

I've looked at the name on it several times (intending to share on this site) but never remember it by the time I get home!

I don't even know where it came from, but mostly everything up at the cabin is just secondhand stuff that someone did not want anymore.

We did not buy any windows or doors; they are all recovered from renovation projects of house fires. My friend Harold is a carpenter, and a lot of the stuff comes through him, the rest from me or family members. We even have a garage door up there that needs to be installed on the old cabin which is used for storage.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Not to be a critic, but as pretty and nice as she is, that girl did not stroke straight with that file!
> 
> I would not let her sharpen my chains!


 i din't watch it, etc... but from all the noise... i am sure i would not stop her from _pulling my chain!!!!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

GrizG said:


> In my experience girls don’t like straight strokes… some rocking is just as if not more effective.


_'a!!!! _so you say!!! my take on it is... different strokes for different folks!!!! 

ie, for example:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

another weather report for Anchorage, last nite:

_Hi everyone,
After record breaking snowfall, now comes freezing cold. Hope everyone keeps warm.
We have been cancelling . due to bad road and trail conditions. Hopefully, city will clear road.
This week, we plan to meet at:_


----------



## Sierra_rider

There are days that I would have to chain up my diesel if I wanted it to even get out of the yard. Instead, I just drive the Tacoma in inclement weather...the smaller vehicles do so much better in deep snow and/or on hills.
I nearly got stuck at the bottom of a local road a couple years back, as there were power lines down and I had to turn around. I was in the long bed Dodge and it took all the skill I had to just barely get back up the hill...wasn't even a crazy amount of snow for us, just the 2500/3500s weigh a bunch w/none of the weight over the rear axle. 

The Tacoma...I can get around a lot of places without even putting in 4wd. In 4wd, I've pushed snow with the front bumper before, and it wasn't struggling that bad. Worst case scenario, I have to engage the locker. Lockers are an easy way to spin out at faster speeds, but are like a cheat code when crawling up a hill.

My best snow rig I ever had was an old 90's Toyota pickup that I put a straight axle under. It was built for 37's, but I was cheap and ran 35's on it. Friends and I used to take our rigs out to the national forest in the middle of winter...air the tires down to <5psi and just drive through the FS roads that were deemed impassible by most people. 

Last Christmas, we had a storm that reeked havoc...I was without power for 8 days. The snow on the roof is lying, there was actually 2' of snow on the ground in the picture, ended up getting nearly 4' by the time it was done:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

checking out to go check in....


----------



## MustangMike

I used to put chains on everything, the lawn tractor to plow the driveway and one time had to put them on all 4 wheels for the Escape to make it up to the cabin.

However, my ATV does not need chains to plow the driveway, and so far, the F-150 with the Blizzaks has not needed chains to get up to the cabin in the snow.

Note: We don't go up there in late winter, so we don't deal with that amount of snow.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> In my experience girls don’t like straight strokes… some rocking is just as if not more effective.


Im think'n. That's what I was think'n! Im think'n.


----------



## bob kern

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks like made from a plastic bucket??? my bet is... soon as Brufab sees it... he will want one!!!


Plastic 55 gal drum. I have all sorts of trailers etc. But sometimes a sled is best. Especially in snow or when headed down a steep hill. Sleds don't push!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Here’s some of my recent work and some of the works in progress.
> 
> View attachment 1041698
> View attachment 1041699
> View attachment 1041700
> View attachment 1041701
> View attachment 1041702
> View attachment 1041703


Nice! I really like Griswold cast! I have a fair collection myself. As well as a Wagner Ware. Cooking with cast iron is the only way to go! Sometimes I even cook with salt and pepper too!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> .
> .BL:
> like the concept. but think i will just stick with my files...
> 
> that said, i sorta wouldn't mind a deer antler handle, though! ~
> 
> 
> hmm, sometimes the kid confuses me....
> View attachment 1041787


Your confused?!?! Ever since I joined this website I've been confused!!!


----------



## SS396driver

Had a blood trail in my driveway up and over the stone wall around my trailers and woodpile . Found a frozen doe near my fire pit. Must have gotten hit last night


----------



## SS396driver

Had to use the Dodge the other day and I put my saws in the basement . That was a mistake came home to the smell of gas . I usually keep the saws in the barn my other 4 are there but I found a nice convenient storage solution using the stairs in the bilco door basement entrance


----------



## bob kern

bob kern said:


> Plastic 55 gal drum. I have all sorts of trailers etc. But sometimes a sled is best. Especially in snow or when headed down a steep hill. Sleds don't push!!


I have a 250g fuel oil tank that I cut in half the tall way. They make great sleds. Hook a chain where the legs use to be and off you go. Rolls over to dump pretty easily too. I have used them a lot retrieving trees from on top the big hill behind the house. Easy to drag up empty but can skid quite a bit down without it overrunning my tractor on the way down. The garden tractor handle one pretty well. The ih 240 can do them in tandem.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> New Chain Sharpener
> 
> 
> Did a search but couldn't find any reviews,has anyone seen or tried this sharpener? Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener |Sharpen Your Chainsaw Looks like a nice unit, but pricey! It would be ok if it was fast and accurate, but the price of the burrs and the tool itself seems a bit high...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Afternoon guys.
I saw these while out doing a bit of Christmas shopping today.
Thought y'all might like em...
The sun messed up the pictures.....they were in perfect condition...


----------



## bob kern

Sawdust Man said:


> Afternoon guys.
> I saw these while out doing a bit of Christmas shopping today.
> Thought y'all might like em...
> The sun messed up the pictures.....they were in perfect condition...
> View attachment 1041884
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041885


Sweet!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawdust Man said:


> Afternoon guys.
> I saw these while out doing a bit of Christmas shopping today.
> Thought y'all might like em...
> The sun messed up the pictures.....they were in perfect condition...
> View attachment 1041884
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041885


 Use to see both those rigs over this way, they rusted out so fast, you didn't dare blink, or they'd be rusted out!! lol

I was going to buy a new Jeep pu in 1972, I looked at several at different Jeep dealers and they already had rust on the tailgates brand new! I couldn't believe it, so I spent my money on another brand.

SR


----------



## landfakers

Worth $400?? I don’t really have the money right now for another saw but…. Comes with 2 bars and multiples chains


----------



## JustJeff

Brufab said:


> View attachment 1041734
> View attachment 1041735
> View attachment 1041736
> View attachment 1041737



I want to know how you got the snow not to fall where you are working!


----------



## Brufab

JustJeff said:


> I want to know how you got the snow not to fall where you are working!


There wasn't much maybe an inch or so, there was 4 of us and 2 ATVs so we probably trampled it to death there.


----------



## Brufab

landfakers said:


> Worth $400?? I don’t really have the money right now for another saw but…. Comes with 2 bars and multiples chains


It looks hardly used, or well taken care of or both. I know what you mean, there's a couple saws I want but I'm waiting on a snowmobile repair bill to see if I can get myself one of them.


----------



## landfakers

Brufab said:


> It looks hardly used, or well taken care of or both. I know what you mean, there's a couple saws I want but I'm waiting on a snowmobile repair bill to see if I can get myself one of them.


Heading to the west coast for a week after Christmas so doubt I really need another saw… I’ll see if he still has it in a few days


----------



## Brufab

landfakers said:


> Heading to the west coast for a week after Christmas so doubt I really need another saw… I’ll see if he still has it in a few days


Yea maybe price will come down some by then


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 103.3f fever not good!!!


So true.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Thats the odd thing. I was on a 10day work stretch, all evening shifts. So I wasn't around hardly any people. Non of which were sick that I know of. Just one of those odd mysteries of life I guess.


The problem these days is not the sick people but the ones spreading the viruses that don't know it.


----------



## alanbaker

bob kern said:


> Well the BK 2000 firewood sled for those hard to get to trees worked well. Need to add straps to keep things from rolling off but other than that perfect. Light enough to hold in one hand as you drive back for another load but strong enough to take the beating and banging through the woods really well. View attachment 1041614


The saw and skidder seem to be a bit miss matched.


----------



## bob kern

alanbaker said:


> The saw and skidder seem to be a bit miss matched.


For sure. But some of the rounds I skidded out of that tight spot were 24" plus.


----------



## bob kern

alanbaker said:


> The saw and skidder seem to be a bit miss matched.


To get my farm tractor in there I would have had to cut a half dozen good trees and cleared a bunch of briers. The little garden tractor was slow for sure comparatively but in a couple hours I had an entire white oak out of a nasty spot with no clearing or cutting good trees. Junior earned his keep for the day.


----------



## MustangMike

No excuse for someone not to track that doe in the snow!

Hope the meat is still good.

Years ago, we were leaving State land in the Catskills and my Uncle picked up a blood trail on our way out. We followed it and found a doe that was still alive but not getting up. Since I had a doe tag, I dispatched it and tagged it. The shooter had obviously not bothered to track it ... I hate seeing that!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawdust Man said:


> Afternoon guys.
> I saw these while out doing a bit of Christmas shopping today.
> Thought y'all might like em...
> The sun messed up the pictures.....they were in perfect condition...
> View attachment 1041884
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041885



No one else thinks those are crazy high prices?


----------



## Sawdust Man

mountainguyed67 said:


> No one else thinks those are crazy high prices?


For sure.
Wonder what $ that scout was when it was new..


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> For sure.
> Wonder what $ that scout was when it was new..


So there jeeps? I thought maybe amc


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Scouts were made by International, the Jeeps were Jeep.

In "72" the Jeep could be bought for about 4K and that's a little more than I paid for my new HD half ton Chevy, then.

I paid $3,825.00 out the door, it had a 350 cu in, 4 speed, positrack front and rear, power steering/brakes and a decent radio.

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! I really like Griswold cast! I have a fair collection myself. As well as a Wagner Ware. Cooking with cast iron is the only way to go! Sometimes I even cook with salt and pepper too!


i have a several items of Wagner Ware. my fav is the big alum dutch oven




(like this, file foto)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Your confused?!?! Ever since I joined this website I've been confused!!!


well, even so maybe... when i do get confused... i say to me, _" hmm, maybe better see what the kid had to say about this...."_

lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bob kern said:


> Plastic 55 gal drum. I have all sorts of trailers etc. But sometimes a sled is best. Especially in snow or when headed down a steep hill. Sleds don't push!!


 slick! pun intended.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> Afternoon guys.
> I saw these while out doing a bit of Christmas shopping today.
> Thought y'all might like em...
> The sun messed up the pictures.....they were in perfect condition...
> View attachment 1041884
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041885


i heard other day on news... 'pre-own'ds holding resale value very well!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

landfakers said:


> Heading to the west coast for a week after Christmas so doubt I really need another saw… I’ll see if he still has it in a few days


that's what i thot and did on an item of interest recently... checked back, but there now was no need to!

oh well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> No excuse for someone not to track that doe in the snow!
> 
> Hope the meat is still good.
> 
> Years ago, we were leaving State land in the Catskills and my Uncle picked up a blood trail on our way out. We followed it and found a doe that was still alive but not getting up. Since I had a doe tag, I dispatched it and tagged it. The shooter had obviously not bothered to track it ... I hate seeing that!


me, too! my Dad's motto...'we hit it, we track it!!'


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, even so maybe... when i do get confused... i say to me, _" hmm, maybe better see what the kid had to say about this...."_
> 
> lol


Well thanks!  I think? Not sure if that was a compliment or an insult. 
Now see? There I go! Confused again!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Often on this thread I read post that sometimes read something like "how do you get your wood or how do you luck out that much on your guys' scrounge".
Well I don't know about luck? IMOP, its just like real estate. It boils down to three major things.. Location, location, and location!
The same thing can be said about a safe work environment when on the scrounge! I'm talking type of terrain, distance from help and distance to first aid.
I'm going t post some pics with short info on how I scrounge as safe as I possibly can. I usually keep a lot of my felling and bucking information and opinions on the "Felling Pics" "Show us your stumps" or "Critique this stump" threads. Im not even sure if there is a thread on "safty in the woods", so once again. Im going to give a short lecture on the other stuff and sometimes but not often firewood scrounging thread"  That was a joke just in case some of the Stiffs out there are scratching their heads.
Oops! Stand by! I accidentally posted before I was finished!

Now I tip most 90% of my scrounge. usually across a stump or another log if I can. In turn, this does there major things!
One, it keeps it up higher off the ground out of the dirt or mud.
Two, Makes bucking into rounds faster and easier.
Three, it can very possibly make it way more DANGEROUS to work with vs just laying on the ground!





Now the info and Opinions I'm sharing on this post are strictly my own! By no means am I telling anyone of you how how to do it, or implicating you don't know how to do it! Let me make that clear, because there are many different levels of "Scroungers" on this thread! So fir the more advanced, please don't take offense. If you do?
GROW THINKER SKIN!!!

Now I know a lot of you tip trees and a lot of you don't. That being said I really don't suggest anyone purposely teeter timber when tipping trees (say that three times fast!) across stumps or other logs. Unless you really understand and are aware of the dangerous involved. However, many of us find wind fall and windshear already teetered by her herself Mother Nature. The same rules apply to this as well when it comes to bucking it safely if is to be scrounged.

First, If tipping (falling, felling hacking whacking or whatever ever its called in your region. There's a whole thread on what Felling timber is actually called by they way. I know crazy hu?) Ok once again. First if tipping to teeter? MAKE SURE YOUR NOT TIPPING ACROSS SOMETHING ALREADY TEETERED!!! Wether it be log or limb?
Objects can very easily get catapulted right back ot you! Big objects big enough to swat you like a fly and sometimes at speeds so fast you will never have time to react! It doesn't take a very big object to do this either. Wether it be the hammer or the teetered nail getting thrown back your way!

When bucking teetered timber. I try to make sure the log isn't going to roll once it starts getting bucked into rounds or logs! There are several different ways to do this.




I often cripple a section. Then buck into smaller sections. Then roll once with a pevy and finish all the cuts. Sometimes I'll just start loping rounds off. It all depends. However one thing to always remember. Watch out fir teeters on the ground!

The example in these two photos would be devastating to the family jewels if straddling while bucking a round. Once the round drops. You know what happens next!





They can really ring your bell if big enough and even seriously injure you. Depending on the senerio? They can even pin you down against the log, ground or maybe your saw before the chain stops spinning, and IT WILL HAPPEN INSTANTLY!!

Sometimes they can be just out of sight on the other side of the log witch you are bucking.


Sometimes just looking like another limb or small log just laying on the ground. 

Make sure you're work area is safe and clear fir you and everyone working with or close to you. Also, make sure your pets are safe snd clear as well. 

How about a show of hands from anyone that's take'n a hit from any kind of teeter?

Me! ️

Well gentleman, Thats about all I really have on Teetered timber fir now. I really hope you guys enjoyed reading this post and that it all makes sense. Thankyou, and always remember that when working in the woods. One simple little mistake can get you seriously injured or killed and is one of the many reasons we all must...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware.!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Often on this thread I read post that sometimes read something like "how do you get your wood or how do you luck out that much on your guys' scrounge".
> Well I don't know about luck? IMOP, its just like real estate. It boils down to three major things.. Location, location, and location!
> The same thing can be said about a safe work environment when on the scrounge! I'm talking type of terrain, distance from help and distance to first aid.
> I'm going t post some pics with short info on how I scrounge as safe as I possibly can. I usually keep a lot of my felling and bucking information and opinions on the "Felling Pics" "Show us your stumps" or "Critique this stump" threads. Im not even sure if there is a thread on "safty in the woods", so once again. Im going to give a short lecture on the other stuff and sometimes but not often firewood scrounging thread"  That was a joke just in case all the Stiffs out there are scratching there heads.
> Oops! Stand by! I accidentally posted before I was finished!
> 
> View attachment 1042082


Man, every time I see one of those pics it makes me really miss the west coast timber....
Is that one spruce? looks like it from here...


----------



## joe25DA

We cut a big old ash down last week. Today I bucked it up. Weapons of choice
10 MM 044 25”
2171 Jonsered 20”
Dolmar 540 16”


----------



## landfakers

Didn't scrounge any firewood but picked up a couple 1/2" ropes from a dude off facebook for $80 on my way home from work 
100 feet of Sterling Sasquatch and 120 feet of the husqvarna branded sterling rope. Both brand new


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> glad u like feral hog! have tried it. for me:
> 
> but good smoked pork ribs, any day!
> View attachment 1041790


The first small sow I shot in texas was absolutely delicious-better than domestic pork. The small boars from Georgia were what I was working with here.

I was hoping to get a small hog from the last hunt in texas but that was not to be on this trip.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> It is just a small frying pan but it fits nicely between the ribs of the 55 gal drum stove. Plus, since the stovetop is not flat, the ability of cast iron to spread the heat is appreciated.
> 
> I've looked at the name on it several times (intending to share on this site) but never remember it by the time I get home!
> 
> I don't even know where it came from, but mostly everything up at the cabin is just secondhand stuff that someone did not want anymore.
> 
> We did not buy any windows or doors; they are all recovered from renovation projects of house fires. My friend Harold is a carpenter, and a lot of the stuff comes through him, the rest from me or family members. We even have a garage door up there that needs to be installed on the old cabin which is used for storage.


Shoot me a pic when you remember, we will ID it


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Had a blood trail in my driveway up and over the stone wall around my trailers and woodpile . Found a frozen doe near my fire pit. Must have gotten hit last night View attachment 1041841
> View attachment 1041842
> View attachment 1041843
> View attachment 1041844
> View attachment 1041840


Will the PR of NY give salvage tags? We can get salvage tags here for roadkilled deer. Usually one one quarter is bad if not hit at high speed.

Edit: Do you mean hit by a hunter or hit by a car?

I found a deer two days later once (my friend had hit it and wasn't much of a tracker) and the meat was still perfect.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have a several items of Wagner Ware. my fav is the big alum dutch oven
> 
> View attachment 1042037
> View attachment 1042038
> 
> (like this, file foto)


I have a set of off brand vintage aluminum roasters. I did my thanksgiving turkey in one of them.

The cast iron oval roasters can be worth over 800 bucks if you find one in good shape with proper lid!


----------



## svk

It is really crazy how much vintage car and truck prices have skyrocketed. 

To think 20 years ago, 15k would buy you just about any vintage muscle car outside of the rare big block cars. Now a rust free small block square body costs that much.

I love vintage stuff but when it is time to get a "sporty" ride I think I will go the route that Mike did and get a modern muscle car and hop it up.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Man, every time I see one of those pics it makes me really miss the west coast timber....
> Is that one spruce? looks like it from here...


Yeah, standing dead that I tipped fir firewood. This one isn't dead though!


----------



## SS396driver

svk said:


> Will the PR of NY give salvage tags? We can get salvage tags here for roadkilled deer. Usually one one quarter is bad if not hit at high speed.
> 
> Edit: Do you mean hit by a hunter or hit by a car?
> 
> I found a deer two days later once (my friend had hit it and wasn't much of a tracker) and the meat was still perfect.


Car hit . I just dragged it away from the house with my quad and left it in the back field .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

joe25DA said:


> We cut a big old ash down last week. Today I bucked it up. Weapons of choice
> 10 MM 044 25”
> 2171 Jonsered 20”
> Dolmar 540 16”View attachment 1042095
> View attachment 1042096
> View attachment 1042097
> View attachment 1042098


Nice pics! Both the saws and the photos!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, standing dead that I tipped fir firewood. This one isn't dead though! View attachment 1042116


Cool!

I cut one just about like that in my back yard when I lived 10 miles from the pacific on the Columbia river. 
Love me some big spruce..... I built my 30x40 shop outta one 8' tree.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Just thought I'd share this with you fellas.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> Cool!
> 
> I cut one just about like that in my back yard when I lived 10 miles from the pacific on the Columbia river.
> Love me some big spruce..... I built my 30x40 shop outta one 8' tree.
> 
> View attachment 1042119


Yeah its amazingly tough wood fir its weight. One of the toughest woods around pound fir pound! Its great fir all kinds of things. Including aircraft framing back in the day! Many people don't like it. However, when all you've ever cut is 12" pecker poles.  A haters gonna hate!


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just thought I'd share this with you fellas.  Hope you like it.



Nothing better than Square as long as it’s clean wood .


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Just thought I'd share this with you fellas.  Hope you like it.



That woods looks super dry just like my dead ash trees can burn immediately.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Nothing better than Square as long as it’s clean wood .


Agreed!!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> That woods looks super dry just like my dead ash trees can burn immediately.


It is very dry! Ready to burn. Its brash and hard to fir conifer!


----------



## sean donato

SimonHS said:


> Maybe it was something you ate?


I had that thought as well. The Cafe had ham, beans and taters that evening. Nothing tasted funny and Tracey was cooking, so I'm sure it was all cooked right. Didn't hear of any other shift guys getting sick either. 


farmer steve said:


> Glad your up and about Sean. Was over in your neck of the woods Friday at Wengers. Bought a new sweet corn planter. View attachment 1041742


I was just there a few weeks ago. They had one of the side covers for my kubota on hand. Kinda like a candy store but I can't afford the candy lol. 


Sierra_rider said:


> There are days that I would have to chain up my diesel if I wanted it to even get out of the yard. Instead, I just drive the Tacoma in inclement weather...the smaller vehicles do so much better in deep snow and/or on hills.
> I nearly got stuck at the bottom of a local road a couple years back, as there were power lines down and I had to turn around. I was in the long bed Dodge and it took all the skill I had to just barely get back up the hill...wasn't even a crazy amount of snow for us, just the 2500/3500s weigh a bunch w/none of the weight over the rear axle.
> 
> The Tacoma...I can get around a lot of places without even putting in 4wd. In 4wd, I've pushed snow with the front bumper before, and it wasn't struggling that bad. Worst case scenario, I have to engage the locker. Lockers are an easy way to spin out at faster speeds, but are like a cheat code when crawling up a hill.
> 
> My best snow rig I ever had was an old 90's Toyota pickup that I put a straight axle under. It was built for 37's, but I was cheap and ran 35's on it. Friends and I used to take our rigs out to the national forest in the middle of winter...air the tires down to <5psi and just drive through the FS roads that were deemed impassible by most people.
> 
> Last Christmas, we had a storm that reeked havoc...I was without power for 8 days. The snow on the roof is lying, there was actually 2' of snow on the ground in the picture, ended up getting nearly 4' by the time it was done:


It's always been a hit and miss what my best snow vehicle was but it would be a close ties between the expedition I currently have or my old isuzu trooper. Both do /did very well in the snow. The trooper was more fun to drive though.


----------



## Philbert

bob kern said:


> Well the BK 2000 firewood sled for those hard to get to trees worked well. Need to add straps to keep things from rolling off but other than that perfect. Light enough to hold in one hand as you drive back for another load but strong enough to take the beating and banging through the woods really well. View attachment 1041614


Reminds me of the ‘Yard Glider’. I have not used one, but get a lot of their ads. Look pretty impressive, but a few $ more than a used, plastic barrel!









Yard Glider (Drag Mat, Stone Boat, Yard Sled)


Yard Glider loads easier, hauls more, dumps faster and stores easier than carts, tarps and wheel barrows. Built to last. USA Yard Glider The Cart Without Wheels




yardglider.com





Philbert


----------



## djg james

I've been burning some bradford pear and elm that I cut last year. Neither lasts very long. Not like oak. I don't think I'll bother with any that comes up in the future. Unless I need some camp wood.
Had to fix my garden cart. Spot weld broke so I bolted on a piece of UniStrut. Used one of my Craftsman socket sets. The ratchet had been repaired years ago with a new kit, but it still doesn't work very well. Someone mentioned about them using cheap kits. With the demise of Sears, I don't guess there's any way to get warranty work done on the ratchets?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Often on this thread I read post that sometimes read something like "how do you get your wood or how do you luck out that much on your guys' scrounge".
> Well I don't know about luck? IMOP, its just like real estate. It boils down to three major things.. Location, location, and location!
> The same thing can be said about a safe work environment when on the scrounge! I'm talking type of terrain, distance from help and distance to first aid.
> I'm going t post some pics with short info on how I scrounge as safe as I possibly can. I usually keep a lot of my felling and bucking information and opinions on the "Felling Pics" "Show us your stumps" or "Critique this stump" threads. Im not even sure if there is a thread on "safty in the woods", so once again. Im going to give a short lecture on the other stuff and sometimes but not often firewood scrounging thread"  That was a joke just in case some of the Stiffs out there are scratching their heads.
> Oops! Stand by! I accidentally posted before I was finished!
> 
> Now I tip most 90% of my scrounge. usually across a stump or another log if I can. In turn, this does there major things!
> One, it keeps it up higher off the ground out of the dirt or mud.
> Two, Makes bucking into rounds faster and easier.
> Three, it can very possibly make it way more DANGEROUS to work with vs just laying on the ground!
> View attachment 1042082
> 
> View attachment 1042087
> 
> 
> Now the info and Opinions I'm sharing on this post are strictly my own! By no means am I telling anyone of you how how to do it, or implicating you don't know how to do it! Let me make that clear, because there are many different levels of "Scroungers" on this thread! So fir the more advanced, please don't take offense. If you do?
> GROW THINKER SKIN!!!
> 
> Now I know a lot of you tip trees and a lot of you don't. That being said I really don't suggest anyone purposely teeter timber when tipping trees (say that three times fast!) across stumps or other logs. Unless you really understand and are aware of the dangerous involved. However, many of us find wind fall and windshear already teetered by her herself Mother Nature. The same rules apply to this as well when it comes to bucking it safely if is to be scrounged.
> 
> First, If tipping (falling, felling hacking whacking or whatever ever its called in your region. There's a whole thread on what Felling timber is actually called by they way. I know crazy hu?) Ok once again. First if tipping to teeter? MAKE SURE YOUR NOT TIPPING ACROSS SOMETHING ALREADY TEETERED!!! Wether it be log or limb?
> Objects can very easily get catapulted right back ot you! Big objects big enough to swat you like a fly and sometimes at speeds so fast you will never have time to react! It doesn't take a very big object to do this either. Wether it be the hammer or the teetered nail getting thrown back your way!
> 
> When bucking teetered timber. I try to make sure the log isn't going to roll once it starts getting bucked into rounds or logs! There are several different ways to do this.View attachment 1042099
> View attachment 1042100
> View attachment 1042101
> 
> 
> I often cripple a section. Then buck into smaller sections. Then roll once with a pevy and finish all the cuts. Sometimes I'll just start loping rounds off. It all depends. However one thing to always remember. Watch out fir teeters on the ground!
> 
> The example in these two photos would be devastating to the family jewels if straddling while bucking a round. Once the round drops. You know what happens next!
> View attachment 1042092
> 
> View attachment 1042093
> 
> 
> They can really ring your bell if big enough and even seriously injure you. Depending on the senerio? They can even pin you down against the log, ground or maybe your saw before the chain stops spinning, and IT WILL HAPPEN INSTANTLY!!
> 
> Sometimes they can be just out of sight on the other side of the log witch you are bucking.
> View attachment 1042106
> 
> Sometimes just looking like another limb or small log just laying on the ground. View attachment 1042105
> 
> Make sure you're work area is safe and clear fir you and everyone working with or close to you. Also, make sure your pets are safe snd clear as well.
> 
> How about a show of hands from anyone that's take'n a hit from any kind of teeter?
> 
> Me! ️
> 
> Well gentleman, Thats about all I really have on Teetered timber fir now. I really hope you guys enjoyed reading this post and that it all makes sense. Thankyou, and always remember that when working in the woods. One simple little mistake can get you seriously injured or killed and is one of the many reasons we all must...
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware.!


Not much to add to this other than watch out for spring poles underneath logs too. Dude I used to work with received a broken leg after he failed to see a spring pole underneath a log he was bucking.


----------



## svk

Long day but good day. 

My son got his first varsity basket tonight. He’s a junior but hadn’t played ball since 6th grade before this year.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Not much to add to this other than watch out for spring poles underneath logs too. Dude I used to work with received a broken leg after he failed to see a spring pole underneath a log he was bucking.


Yes! Thankyou Sierra!  Good on ya! I call them loaded whips! This can also be said about limbs on your timber bowing over saplings once you're timber is on the ground. Wind fall and shear also can and sometimes will load poles, saplings, limbs and other whips!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! Thankyou Sierra!  Good on ya! I call them loaded whips! This can also be said about limbs on your timber bowing over saplings once you're timber is on the ground. Wind fall and shear also can and sometimes will load poles, saplings, limbs and other whips!



Cutting windfall on dirt bike trails is by far the most dangerous think I do with a chainsaw...falling, climbing, and whatever else I do is much more predictable. Even fire-weakend snags don't raise my hair as much. What makes it even worse, are the saws I'm using, are definitely not the right tools for cutting windfall. 

I'd much rather be doing it with one of my falling saws w/ a 32" at minimum...just to give myself some breathing room. The reality of the situation is that I'm not going to pack my 500i out on the bike. I just try to be deliberate with my cuts and have a plan. 

Actually the best general tree work/falling advice I could give is to be deliberate...always make sure there is a reason for each cut you execute. Too many people just go all willy-nilly into saw work and don't have good reasons for what they do.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Squareground3691 said:


> That woods looks super dry just like my dead ash trees can burn immediately.



For us, trees that diameter are rarely dry in the middle. Even after many years. It’s more likely if they’re standing though.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> watch out for spring poles underneath logs too.



About ten/twelve years ago when doing the Forest Service chainsaw certification, the evaluator would find a down tree with a spring pole, and clutter blocking escape routes. Then he would tell us to buck the down tree, we had to do all the necessary steps to complete the task safely. They don’t make an effort to find spring poles on certifications anymore.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> Cutting windfall on dirt bike trails is by far the most dangerous think I do with a chainsaw...falling, climbing, and whatever else I do is much more predictable. Even fire-weakend snags don't raise my hair as much. What makes it even worse, are the saws I'm using, are definitely not the right tools for cutting windfall.
> 
> I'd much rather be doing it with one of my falling saws w/ a 32" at minimum...just to give myself some breathing room. The reality of the situation is that I'm not going to pack my 500i out on the bike. I just try to be deliberate with my cuts and have a plan.
> 
> Actually the best general tree work/falling advice I could give is to be deliberate...always make sure there is a reason for each cut you execute. Too many people just go all willy-nilly into saw work and don't have good reasons for what they do.


Well said. Ive but only a couple things to say about a blowdown patch. The first word that comes to mind is "DANGER!!!" A few others like "Reach" "Twist Loaded" "Spring Loaded" "Special non typical relief cuts" "Read, look, and think several steps ahead" "Hospital" just to mention a few! Oh yeah, and "change my frickin shorts!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> For us, trees that diameter are rarely dry in the middle. Even after many years. It’s more likely if they’re standing though.


Yup! bone dry. With the exception of roughly the first eight foot of the trunk that wicks water up out of the ground, and even it will burn good. If mixed with dry wood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Before. 




After



Just like new!


----------



## mountainguyed67

^Nice splint.


----------



## Squareground3691

mountainguyed67 said:


> For us, trees that diameter are rarely dry in the middle. Even after many years. It’s more likely if they’re standing though.


Those ash trees after EAB bug get it they literally dry up and become so brittle it’s hazardous for sure .


----------



## GeeVee

Kodiak Kid said:


> Before.
> View attachment 1042232
> View attachment 1042233
> 
> 
> AfterView attachment 1042234
> View attachment 1042235
> 
> 
> Just like new!


Was just a scratch, buffed right out.


----------



## GeeVee

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well said. Ive but only a couple things to say about a blowdown patch. The first word that comes to mind is "DANGER!!!" A few others like "Reach" "Twist Loaded" "Spring Loaded" "Special non typical relief cuts" "Read, look, and think several steps ahead" "Hospital" just to mention a few! Oh yeah, and "change my frickin shorts!"


I eyeballed a few blown down just this Sunday at my ranch (that I dont LIVE on- for those few morons who like to take shots, after too many shots). It was nice to just walk a little an have a beer, and look around with not work to do or biscuits eaters to entertain. I had scraped about a half acre a month ago, wanting to get in and remove some leaners- Basswood and palms for general future clearing and getting some sunlight in. My RC-30 does a great job of cleaving off small cabbage palm and uprooting the wild Privet, juvenile Ironwood and Holly with just a sharp bucket edge. 

Because I only really take storm damged and blow downs, I'm especially careful to- my late friend from three doors down really hurt himself on clearing when a 6" shot out from under a mucch larger stem he cut, then rolled off the smaller one underneath. He borke four or five ribs and collapsed one lung. His wife found him pinned under the tangles when he was too quiet for too long. He had no phone on him and couldn't yell for help either. 

I use my machine to clear my paths to and from, probably even before I start cutting anything. I'll grapple a palm log and cut it into sections and get them under the big stems so they remain off the ground before I section the stems I want into 4-8' bolts. The grapple and the machine safe up the stuff in tension. 

I have plans to build a bigger storage for the splits, already cleared the space behind the current shed. I have maybe 8 good Oak and Hickory blown down or damaged to get, without going too far off the driveways or fire trails. My land is heavyily wooded, so the less path busting to get to a victim, the better. Lots of soft ground, and surface roots, a real bumpy ride if you know what I mean.


----------



## djg james

I just looked at an ad for Pherd 2 in 1 sharpener and they recommend a 13/64" file for 3/8 pitch chain which I have and a 7/32" file for 0.404. I've always used 7/32" and I can't say I've ever seen the other. The extra 64th" can't hurt can it?


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> I just looked at an ad for Pherd 2 in 1 sharpener and they recommend a 13/64" file for 3/8 pitch chain which I have and a 7/32" file for 0.404. I've always used 7/32" and I can't say I've ever seen the other. The extra 64th" can't hurt can it?


I have always used the 13/64 on my Stihl chains.


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> I have always used the 13/64 on my Stihl chains.


Farm store where I've always bought my chains recommended 7/32" files which I'm now stocked up on. Maybe they didn't know any better and gave out bad advice?


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> I just looked at an ad for Pherd 2 in 1 sharpener and they recommend a 13/64" file for 3/8 pitch chain which I have and a 7/32" file for 0.404. I've always used 7/32" and I can't say I've ever seen the other. The extra 64th" can't hurt can it?


I would just stick with 7/32 , you can use both but obviously , the 13/64 diameter will create a smaller radial cutting diameter but not dramatically different 7/32 just fits the character of the 3/8 chain radial edge better.


----------



## Marine5068

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well, you would like them too, IF Mr. blackface would let you have some! lol
> 
> SR


We have plenty of guns here. Just keepin the posts organized.


----------



## Marine5068

turnkey4099 said:


> My closest one was only 2 miles. A neighbor had some dead black locust. Got around 5 cord out of there. My willow bush project is 3.5 miles. Nice as I can decide to go cutting and be there in 5 minutes.


5 cords of Locust?
Nice!


----------



## Marine5068

Squareground3691 said:


> Do you take the gullet out of square ground chain or leave it in , many have different opinions on the subject


Professional Saw Chain -​Understanding Cutter Teeth​In the Pacific Northwest, there is one type of saw chain that most professional chain saw users use: square-ground chisel bit. To fully understand why so many professional saw users prefer this chain, you must first understand some basics about chain saw cutter teeth.

Cutter Tooth Shapes​There are two basic shapes of cutter teeth. One style we call: round, and the other we call: square. The images below show these basic shapes. The one on the left is round or "chipper" cutter tooth. The image in the middle is a square or "chisel" cutter tooth. Both are sharpened round. The tooth on the right is also square tooth, but it has been ground "square." This language may be a little confusing, but a study the images below should make these differences understandable. They depict all the basic shapes and grinds that are made.
Which Cutter Is Best?​The answer to this really depends on you. Factors like the saw you run, the work you do, how you sharpen you chain, and so on, all play a part in determining which cutter is best. The following highlights characteristics of each type:


Round Chain - This chain is the easiest to sharpen. An average user can do it with a round file and have good results. It also has the best stay-sharp-ability of the three cutter teeth. Its cutting edge is more durable that those on either square tooth chain. This can be explained by the fact that the edge on a round cutter tooth is larger and better supported.
Square Tooth Round Ground - This chain cuts 10-15% faster than round chain on most saws. Since it takes less power for a sharp square cutter tooth to sever wood fiber, square tooth chain almost always improves a saw's cutting performance. This chain can also be sharpened with a round file, so it is fairly easy to maintain for an average user. While it outperforms round cutters when it is sharp, its stay-sharp-ability is not as good.
Square Tooth Square Ground - This chain cuts 20-25% better than round chain. A square ground chisel cutter tooth is the most efficient of the three. It offers the best cutting performance of all the cutter teeth when it is sharp. This chain can be sharpened with a special file, but most pro users sharpen it with a special square grinder. It is not a chain that is easy to maintain for an average user. Its stay-sharp-ability is also the least of the three styles of cutter teeth.
Advice​
If you are a professional timber faller working in the Pacific Northwest or Alaska, use square ground chisel chain.
If you use square ground chisel chain, buy a chisel grinder or become friends with someone who owns one. Filing square ground chisel chain is very difficult. Few people do it well. Of those who can file it, most would do an even better job if they had a grinder.
If you cut cedar, salvage, or work in dirty conditions, use round chain. It is easier to sharpen and will hold its edge better for you.
If you are working in clean wood and want the best cutting performance, but can't afford a square grinder, use round ground chisel chain. This chain performs well, is fairly easy to sharpen with a file, and will out-cut poorly filed square chisel chain every time.
A Few More Thoughts​The stay-sharp advantage of round chain is mostly seen when working in dirty or light-abrasive conditions. A chain's stay-sharp-ability should not be confused with a chain becoming dull due to "rocking." Hitting a rock or other hard material will dull any cutter tooth -- round or square.

You will notice that harvester chain always has round cutter teeth. This type of tooth works best in this application because a round cutter tooth offers the best stay-sharp-ability. It is also the easiest chain for most operators to hand sharpen. Since harvesters are powered by a large diesel engine, a chain's cutting efficiency is not as big of a factor in cutting performance as it is with hand-held chain saws.


----------



## Marine5068

sean donato said:


> Wouldn't know it if I saw it. Don't think it's a native to the north east.


Mostly in North Eastern North America actually. Lots of it here. Look for a smooth bark. Dead give away.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I've been burning some bradford pear and elm that I cut last year. Neither lasts very long. Not like oak. I don't think I'll bother with any that comes up in the future. Unless I need some camp wood.
> Had to fix my garden cart. Spot weld broke so I bolted on a piece of UniStrut. Used one of my Craftsman socket sets. The ratchet had been repaired years ago with a new kit, but it still doesn't work very well. Someone mentioned about them using cheap kits. With the demise of Sears, I don't guess there's any way to get warranty work done on the ratchets?


I can ask my dad he has a ton like 2000# of craftsman tools going back to the late 60's lots of warranty tools as he was a machine repair man in the steel industry, I do remember him saying that it's tougher these days as let's say your ratchet is from 1997 and doesn't look like the one you bought in 2017 so if they are not identical tools to what's on the shelf today it's a pain to warranty one out


----------



## JimR

Sawdust Man said:


> For sure.
> Wonder what $ that scout was when it was new..


Around $6K if I remember correctly. I worked for them back in the mid 70's. These were the highest priced 4x4's on the market.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> Wouldn't know it if I saw it. Don't think it's a native to the north east.


Beech is in abundance in the North East.


----------



## sundance

https://www.craftsman.com/support/warranty
This claims you can take it to any current Crafsman retailer.


----------



## djg james

Thanks guys, I'll look into it. I really like my Craftsman tools with the exception of how many sockets grow legs and walk off over the years. I wonder if other brands do that?

Got up at sunrise and it's in the mid 20s. Really not bad working weather. Zero wind and frost on the ground. Perfect morning for getting rid of my brush pile around my wood stacks that has accumulated over the Summer and Fall. Woods are 75 yards away on the West and North so I can only burn when there's at most a slight breeze out of the NW like today. Lit it up and back inside for breakfast. I can keep an eye on it from the back of the house from the deck.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> I just looked at an ad for Pherd 2 in 1 sharpener and they recommend a 13/64" file for 3/8 pitch chain which I have and a 7/32" file for 0.404. I've always used 7/32" and I can't say I've ever seen the other. The extra 64th" can't hurt can it?


Now Bailey's sites a 7/32" file for 3/8" pitch chains. I guess it really doesn't matter. If I order the 0.404 Pherd 2 in 1 jig so I get 7/32" files, will that work on 3/8" pitch chains? I don't know if the plastic handles/guides change between pitches?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Actually the best general tree work/falling advice I could give is to be deliberate...always make sure there is a reason for each cut you execute. Too many people just go all willy-nilly into saw work and don't have good reasons for what they do.


That's very good.
It describes my philosophy /practice exactly.
I apply it to most everything I do, not just powersaw work...... common sense (aka thinking about what you're doing) can spare a guy from a lot of pain


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> Thanks guys, I'll look into it. I really like my Craftsman tools with the exception of how many sockets grow legs and walk off over the years. I wonder if other brands do that?
> 
> Got up at sunrise and it's in the mid 20s. Really not bad working weather. Zero wind and frost on the ground. Perfect morning for getting rid of my brush pile around my wood stacks that has accumulated over the Summer and Fall. Woods are 75 yards away on the West and North so I can only burn when there's at most a slight breeze out of the NW like today. Lit it up and back inside for breakfast. I can keep an eye on it from the back of the house from the deck.
> View attachment 1042271


Fee Bay has a pretty large selection of American made old school craftsmen tools if ur ever interested in buying.


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> Now Bailey's sites a 7/32" file for 3/8" pitch chains. I guess it really doesn't matter. If I order the 0.404 Pherd 2 in 1 jig so I get 7/32" files, will that work on 3/8" pitch chains? I don't know if the plastic handles/guides change between pitches?


Here’s a good place to buy files . https://www.amickssuperstore.com/Vallorbe_7_32_Chainsaw_Files_p/vallorbe-7-32-files.htm


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> No one else thinks those are crazy high prices?


About right on the money for a dealer . Private sale a little less I'm toying with putting my 85 on Bring A Trailer . Any 4x4 from the 60-80s are super hot now . I bought a roller 72 Bazer 5 years ago with very little rot no engine but everything there ,sold it this spring just the way I bought it made 18k profit all restored they bring mid 60 k . A nice late 80s early 90s Grand Wagoneer is in the mid 70s to 100k . Saw an original with 17k miles go for 120k at auction .

The people at BAT recommended a reserve of 25k on my truck .

Sold the Blazer for cash to get this one. Edit: unfortunately the green one sold before I got the cash


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> Fee Bay has a pretty large selection of American made old school craftsmen tools if ur ever interested in buying.


Not looking to buy, just repair. I've collected enough broken junk over the years that I plan on repairing some day.


----------



## djg james

Squareground3691 said:


> Here’s a good place to buy files . https://www.amickssuperstore.com/Vallorbe_7_32_Chainsaw_Files_p/vallorbe-7-32-files.htm


My question still remains. Which size is proper for 3/8" chains? 7/32" (Bailey's recommends) or 13/64" (Pherd recommends)? Both? Doesn't really matter because of small difference?


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> About right on the money for a dealer . Private sale a little less I'm toying with putting my 85 on Bring A Trailer . Any 4x4 from the 60-80s are super hot now . I bought a roller 72 Bazer 5 years ago with very little rot no engine but everything there ,sold it this spring just the way I bought it made 18k profit all restored they bring mid 60 k . A nice late 80s early 90s Grand Wagoneer is in the mid 70s to 100k . Saw an original with 17k miles go for 120k at auction .
> 
> The people at BAT recommended a reserve of 25k on my truck .View attachment 1042283
> 
> Sold the Blazer for cash to get this one
> View attachment 1042284


Wish I still had my 86’ Chevy HD 3/4 ton 4x4 , best truck ever had drove it for 13 years until frame got pretty bad , engine, transmission were still great .


----------



## Squareground3691

djg james said:


> My question still remains. Which size is proper for 3/8" chains? 7/32" (Bailey's recommends) or 13/64" (Pherd recommends)? Both? Doesn't really matter because of small difference?


7/32


----------



## MustangMike

Cutter Teeth:

What your article refers to as "round" is often called "semi chisel". Only full chisel can be square filed, but it is often round filed (for example Sthil RS).

While semi chisel will hold up longer than full chisel, I find that square filed full chisel will hold up just as well as round filed full chisel. Just keep the angles appropriate for the wood you are cutting. Angles for cutting softwood can be steeper than those for cutting hardwood.

When cutting hardwood, I try to keep all three angles at 45* (back, tilt, side).

Also, I find the big difference in cut speed is between semi chisel and full chisel, with square file just providing a little additional speed. Results will be different if you are cutting different wood or using different angles. I'm sure that using steeper angles for cutting softwood will make a big difference.

I usually like to touch up my chain after two tanks and will often just switch saws when I'm in the middle of a project.

I hand file all my chains (on the bar) and can-do square file just as fast as round file. Once you get used to it, the file fits the tooth like a glove. However, it helps to be able to file both right and left-handed.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> No excuse for someone not to track that doe in the snow!
> 
> Hope the meat is still good.
> 
> Years ago, we were leaving State land in the Catskills and my Uncle picked up a blood trail on our way out. We followed it and found a doe that was still alive but not getting up. Since I had a doe tag, I dispatched it and tagged it. The shooter had obviously not bothered to track it ... I hate seeing that!


If your talking about the doe I found it was hit by a car . Not shot problem here is even it had been shot I couldnt tag it . Haven't gotten a doe tag for my area in at least 5 years .


----------



## MustangMike

I believe 13/64 is a Stihl specific size and that everyone else uses 7/32, with 3/8 chain, which will work just fine.

Also, some full chisel chain recommends a 10* pitch up when sharpening (instead of a level file).


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, clean 10mm 044. I love mine, but it does not look that good and has an AM replacement tank handle (it got pinched and ate by a tree).

I learned that day: 1) never count on an amateur on the pull rope, and 2) never cut through your hinge!

The tree was only a mid-sized Red Maple, and I did not take it seriously enough! I learned that it was big enough to eat my saw!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

In 1974 I bought a NEW 3/4 ton Chevy pu, 350 cu in, 3 speed auto, 4wd, power steering/brakes, step bumper and a decent radio. It cost me $4,300.00 out the door. It had bias ply 7.50x16 mud tires on it. 

It "loped" down the road and I complained to my dealer, so he sent me to the city to a tire shop. They took the wheel/tires off, and one by one, put them on a tire lathe. It spun the tire and had a sharp disk that shaved the tire to get it round, I remember one tire they took about a quarter inch off one side of it! lol

Yeaaa, the loping went away after that...

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GeeVee said:


> I eyeballed a few blown down just this Sunday at my ranch (that I dont LIVE on- for those few morons who like to take shots, after too many shots). It was nice to just walk a little an have a beer, and look around with not work to do or biscuits eaters to entertain. I had scraped about a half acre a month ago, wanting to get in and remove some leaners- Basswood and palms for general future clearing and getting some sunlight in. My RC-30 does a great job of cleaving off small cabbage palm and uprooting the wild Privet, juvenile Ironwood and Holly with just a sharp bucket edge.
> 
> Because I only really take storm damged and blow downs, I'm especially careful to- my late friend from three doors down really hurt himself on clearing when a 6" shot out from under a mucch larger stem he cut, then rolled off the smaller one underneath. He borke four or five ribs and collapsed one lung. His wife found him pinned under the tangles when he was too quiet for too long. He had no phone on him and couldn't yell for help either.
> 
> I use my machine to clear my paths to and from, probably even before I start cutting anything. I'll grapple a palm log and cut it into sections and get them under the big stems so they remain off the ground before I section the stems I want into 4-8' bolts. The grapple and the machine safe up the stuff in tension.
> 
> I have plans to build a bigger storage for the splits, already cleared the space behind the current shed. I have maybe 8 good Oak and Hickory blown down or damaged to get, without going too far off the driveways or fire trails. My land is heavyily wooded, so the less path busting to get to a victim, the better. Lots of soft ground, and surface roots, a real bumpy ride if you know what I mean.


I know exactly what you mean!  Good point and good story. Very sorry to het about your friend.
I myself can't stress how dangerous Blowdown can be. Especially when multiple Blowdown are tangled amongst one another. Very good point on having a good clear path to and from the work zone to a vehicle incase one needs rushed to a hospital. I work solo about 95% of the time. I whare a whistle have a emergency channel radio I can transmit on and my cell phone. THREE different means of communication in case of emergency. Can NEVER be too safe! Thanks again fir sharing your story.

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> I just looked at an ad for Pherd 2 in 1 sharpener and they recommend a 13/64" file for 3/8 pitch chain which I have and a 7/32" file for 0.404. I've always used 7/32" and I can't say I've ever seen the other. The extra 64th" can't hurt can it?





farmer steve said:


> I have always used the 13/64 on my Stihl chains.





djg james said:


> Farm store where I've always bought my chains recommended 7/32" files which I'm now stocked up on. Maybe they didn't know any better and gave out bad advice?


STIHL VS Oregon spec on the file sizes. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> My question still remains. Which size is proper for 3/8" chains? 7/32" (Bailey's recommends) or 13/64" (Pherd recommends)? Both? Doesn't really matter because of small difference?


When round filing 3/8, STIHL or Oregon. I start with 7/32. As the cutter wares back. I'll switch to a 13/64 when the cutter gets to about 50% life. Switching lets me continue a good "hook" in the side plate and a finer edge on the top plate while at the same time not having to file hard down into the gullet. Therefore, I myself use both 7/32 and 13/64 on 3/8 Pitch. Hope this info helps.


----------



## sean donato

djg james said:


> Farm store where I've always bought my chains recommended 7/32" files which I'm now stocked up on. Maybe they didn't know any better and gave out bad advice?


I use 7/32 on my 3/8" chains too. 


Marine5068 said:


> Mostly in North Eastern North America actually. Lots of it here. Look for a smooth bark. Dead give away.


Was in reference to the Osage orange, no Beech. 


JimR said:


> Beech is in abundance in the North East.


Was in reference to the Osage orange, not the Beech.


----------



## sean donato

Sawyer Rob said:


> In 1974 I bought a NEW 3/4 ton Chevy pu, 350 cu in, 3 speed auto, 4wd, power steering/brakes, step bumper and a decent radio. It cost me $4,300.00 out the door. It had bias ply 7.50x16 mud tires on it.
> 
> It "loped" down the road and I complained to my dealer, so he sent me to the city to a tire shop. They took the wheel/tires off, and one by one, put them on a tire lathe. It spun the tire and had a sharp disk that shaved the tire to get it round, I remember one tire they took about a quarter inch off one side of it! lol
> 
> Yeaaa, the loping went away after that...
> 
> SR


There are still a few places that do that. It actually benefits all tires but few shops have the machine to do it. Place down in Brownstown does it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

if winter hasn't arrived down here, it is clearly on it's way.  we may not have a *freeze up*, but according to metro experts... "standy by!", a freeze up is immenant... and the temps will fall down. 14 - 22f is the call, and for 36 - 44 hours. varying a bit with locale...  

the various sources for this or that supply shelved around town are emptying fast if not already bare! breaking news on every news cast!....

folks like the kid and shooter's app... along with other most N'n border area addresses are lucky! they are used to it. not us, we never get used to it! we are air-conditioner huggers....


----------



## MustangMike

I saw something about a lot of places having the coldest Christmas in 40 years ... must be the global warming!!!


----------



## sundance

djg james said:


> Now Bailey's sites a 7/32" file for 3/8" pitch chains. I guess it really doesn't matter. If I order the 0.404 Pherd 2 in 1 jig so I get 7/32" files, will that work on 3/8" pitch chains? I don't know if the plastic handles/guides change between pitches?


I believe the holders are pitch specific. If I'm right, the .404 holder won't work (correctly) with a 3/8 chain. My guess is the 3/8 holder will accept 7/32" files.


----------



## farmer steve

Looked at the file selection at my stihl dealer today. They had the 7/32 listed for the .404 chain. I've never tried that size on my 3/8 chain but may give it a try after some of the comments here.


----------



## turnkey4099

Marine5068 said:


> 5 cords of Locust?
> Nice!



The locust borer moved in here about 19990. Killed slocust by the acre. I had several multi acre clearcuts. Still have some 50 cord from that windfall. I got every stick I could get permission on for 30mile radiua from my house.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> I know exactly what you mean!  Good point and good story. Very sorry to het about your friend.
> I myself can't stress how dangerous Blowdown can be. Especially when multiple Blowdown are tangled amongst one another. Very good point on having a good clear path to and from the work zone to a vehicle incase one needs rushed to a hospital. I work solo about 95% of the time. I whare a whistle have a emergency channel radio I can transmit on and my cell phone. THREE different means of communication in case of emergency. Can NEVER be too safe! Thanks again fir sharing your story.
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!



Also blowdowns do have "stand ups" which can startle one. I've only had one of those and it stood up while I was felling another next to it. Change of shorts time.


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> When round filing 3/8, STIHL or Oregon. I start with 7/32. As the cutter wares back. I'll switch to a 13/64 when the cutter gets to about 50% life. Switching lets me continue a good "hook" in the side plate and a finer edge on the top plate while at the same time not having to file hard down into the gullet. Therefore, I myself use both 7/32 and 13/64 on 3/8 Pitch. Hope this info helps.



Same here. My assortment are all Stihl chains


----------



## turnkey4099

Good snow here, about 3" on the ground. My big blower (30") dropped the drive tension rod to the belt the other day and probably did more damage internally by the sound. I need one here and now so I bought a Cub Cadet 27". Gave it a good run today. I'll send the old one in to a fix-it shop for repair. They are usuallyi backed up a month or more.

Tomorrow I will clear my 'working paths" from the piles of rounds to the splitter and of course several for the dog. Splitter is one royal PIA to start in c old weather. Pull "pop, pop" choke off, "pull, pop pop" many, many reps of that and then I finally get "pull, pop, pop, pop" Couple more reps and it will keep running. About a 10 minute drill. Thinking of just waiting till spring. But sit on my fundament all winter is going to really take my conditioning away. 

I fired up the Stihl MS441 Sat and had to use the compression release. Already lost that much and I have been fairly active. May be check up on the local gym in town. I HATE boring workouts just for workout,.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Around $6K if I remember correctly. I worked for them back in the mid 70's. These were the highest priced 4x4's on the market.



This says the original MSRP was $4,489.






Used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4 Ratings, Values, Reviews & Awards


Get accurate pricing information for a used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4, and explore other options.




www.jdpower.com


----------



## GrizG

Sierra_rider said:


> Cutting windfall on dirt bike trails is by far the most dangerous think I do with a chainsaw...falling, climbing, and whatever else I do is much more predictable. Even fire-weakend snags don't raise my hair as much. What makes it even worse, are the saws I'm using, are definitely not the right tools for cutting windfall.
> 
> I'd much rather be doing it with one of my falling saws w/ a 32" at minimum...just to give myself some breathing room. The reality of the situation is that I'm not going to pack my 500i out on the bike. I just try to be deliberate with my cuts and have a plan.
> 
> Actually the best general tree work/falling advice I could give is to be deliberate...always make sure there is a reason for each cut you execute. Too many people just go all willy-nilly into saw work and don't have good reasons for what they do.


Seems that trail work in general is dangerous! Cleaning up storm damage on rail trails often involves one or more spring poles too. Sometimes one tree will take down 3-6+ other trees and combined they will capture yet more trees as spring poles. One of the last big tangles I cut involved 7 trees plus at least that many spring poles. I methodically removed branches and trunks leaving only a long spring pole trapped under the big walnut that started it all. The point of capture was maybe 6 feet off the ground. The spring pole was about 4" in diameter at that point and about 20 feet long. I didn't want to touch it until I had everything and everybody out of the way and I had clear escape routes. 

A trail user had submitted a report that stated "_A _tree is down" so I went out alone. This job really demanded a 2-3+ man crew with someone to control trail users as needed. Anyhow, I recruited some trail users I knew, and who happened along, to remove debris after I cut it. I was pretty much done with the prep cutting and needed more debris moved before I tackled the spring pole. As I was helping the volunteer husband and wife crew move debris I heard the woman say "That looks like it will pop right out." As I turned to see what she was talking about I saw her pulling on the spring pole as it suddenly went flying up in the air. Holy crap! Things played out pretty much as I thought they would... the spring pole went flying and the walnut tree rolled. It was a good thing she had fast reflexes, was pulling with her hands under the spring pole, and jumped clear as things went all to hell. My plan was to cut the spring pole as my Game of Logging trainer taught me so the pressure was relieved slowly and the walnut could roll with nobody by it. 

Lesson learned about recruiting trail users!


----------



## SS396driver

Made a jewelry box for my wife . I bought her Indian Mālā beads and didn’t want to throw them in a little bag . Used some slab cherry I had dried . Finish is just Johnston paste furniture wax . Going to use some green felt inside


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bought it this morning


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bought it this morning View attachment 1042372
> View attachment 1042373
> View attachment 1042374


She ant loaded unless it’s overloaded


----------



## Brufab

So that's the war wagons replacement


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yup! bone dry. With the exception of roughly the first eight foot of the trunk that wicks water up out of the ground, and even it will burn good. If mixed with dry wood.


Seen that a lot. 8' worth of candle wick. The rest bone dry. Wicked moisture seems to dry out much faster that sap.


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bought it this morning View attachment 1042372
> View attachment 1042373
> View attachment 1042374


Awesome kk!! That will be nice.


----------



## GrizG

500i on Comedy Central


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> Lesson learned about recruiting trail users!



On a National Forest adopt a trail program we wouldn’t be able to do that, not on the spot. They need to do paperwork and turn it in ahead of time, participate in a goals & safety briefing, and be wearing PPE. That process puts them on workers comp, they can’t participate without doing it. What would have happened if that woman was injured while helping you?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bought it this morning View attachment 1042372
> View attachment 1042373
> View attachment 1042374



You sure your quad can pull that???


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> This says the original MSRP was $4,489.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4 Ratings, Values, Reviews & Awards
> 
> 
> Get accurate pricing information for a used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4, and explore other options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jdpower.com


Did you notice that was the base price MSRP?


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> This says the original MSRP was $4,489.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4 Ratings, Values, Reviews & Awards
> 
> 
> Get accurate pricing information for a used 1975 International Scout II XLC 1/4 Ton Cab Top 4x4, and explore other options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jdpower.com


Here is is a 1975 Scout II with the original sticker price. These are what I recall being in stock at the place I worked at. This one had a $6,785 price tag on it. Click on the window sticker to see the price listed at the bottom.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> On a National Forest adopt a trail program we wouldn’t be able to do that, not on the spot. They need to do paperwork and turn it in ahead of time, participate in a goals & safety briefing, and be wearing PPE. That process puts them on workers comp, they can’t participate without doing it. What would have happened if that woman was injured while helping you?


Good point... 

I do volunteer chainsaw work for a variety of NGOs on private properties. Some of them require vetting and approval of those running saws, some don't. When it comes to volunteers who aren't running saws some have a formal volunteer program and some don't. On the particular privately owned trail upon which I was working only those running saws are vetted and "approved," other volunteers aren't. 

Regarding properties owned by municipalities or the state (we have no Federal land in the area), some only use their DPW/Highway Department staff, some use staff and volunteers. I've cut on municipal and the best any of the management did was put my name on a list (of course they all knew me already ).

The couple who helped... they probably wouldn't have if it was anyone but me. I know them from Cub/Boy Scouts and a city advisory committee that the husband and I served on. I know he has a chainsaw as he bought it and has it serviced at the shop where my son works.

This is interesting enough that I'm going to ask each NGO what their boards, lawyers and insurance companies want and let that dictate my actions in the future. I know I'm personally covered by the land trusts' and club's insurance but not how others are or are not.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

GrizG said:


> Good point...
> 
> I do volunteer chainsaw work for a variety of NGOs on private properties. Some of them require vetting and approval of those running saws, some don't. When it comes to volunteers who aren't running saws some have a formal volunteer program and some don't. On the particular privately owned trail upon which I was working only those running saws are vetted and "approved," other volunteers aren't.
> 
> Regarding properties owned by municipalities or the state (we have no Federal land in the area), some only use their DPW/Highway Department staff, some use staff and volunteers. I've cut on municipal and the best any of the management did was put my name on a list (of course they all knew me already ).
> 
> The couple who helped... they probably wouldn't have if it was anyone but me. I know them from Cub/Boy Scouts and a city advisory committee that the husband and I served on. I know he has a chainsaw as he bought it and has it serviced at the shop where my son works.
> 
> This is interesting enough that I'm going to ask each NGO what their boards, lawyers and insurance companies want and let that dictate my actions in the future. I know I'm personally covered by the land trusts' and club's insurance but not how others are or are not.


And, why I never bothered doing any official trail clearing when in Cali.
I would have had to travel over an hr to an evening “course” on chainsaws that I could well have done a better job teaching than whomever the FS had there…for several nights. Screw that.
I cleared trails for nearly 30 yrs in the areas I spent time.
government just ****s thing up for people who just want to help. 
not my problem anymore.


----------



## Trailsawyer

mountainguyed67 said:


> About ten/twelve years ago when doing the Forest Service chainsaw certification, the evaluator would find a down tree with a spring pole, and clutter blocking escape routes. Then he would tell us to buck the down tree, we had to do all the necessary steps to complete the task safely. They don’t make an effort to find spring poles on certifications anymore.


As a USFS certified evaluator/instructor I always make an effort to emphasize dealing with hazardous situations! Back Country Horseman of Washington has a very good saw program, led by a couple retired loggers that each have about 50 years of woods, and "professional" training experience! We maintain several hundred miles of trail every year, including a lot of wilderness trail that has to be done with crosscuts! Beginning (A level) sawyers are only allowed to work with a B or C level sawyers, so there are LOTS of "training opportunities"!


----------



## JimR

Splitting wood yesterday I found this one log that split really nice. The inner core was like a tree in a tree. If this piece doesn't crack to pieces when it dries I am planning on making a lamp out of it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> She ant loaded unless it’s overloaded


That's right! It soon will be! It soon will be!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> Awesome kk!! That will be nice.


Thankyou, Much appreciated!


----------



## JimR

Any of you real old timers ever seen one of these air pumps. I contacted the Hemmings old car club up in Vermont about it. The gentleman told me that he has only seen one in all his years of working around with old cars. I'm trying to find a value of it. I searched everywhere and can't find one like it. It screws into a spark plug hole and uses the engines compression to make the pump work. I don't have the hose for it just could easily make one up.


----------



## GrizG

Trailsawyer said:


> As a USFS certified evaluator/instructor I always make an effort to emphasize dealing with hazardous situations! Back Country Horseman of Washington has a very good saw program, led by a couple retired loggers that each have about 50 years of woods, and "professional" training experience! We maintain several hundred miles of trail every year, including a lot of wilderness trail that has to be done with crosscuts! Beginning (A level) sawyers are only allowed to work with a B or C level sawyers, so there are LOTS of "training opportunities"!


Around here the training opportunities are rather limited. I took the GOL training so I could cut on NYS DEC and NYC DEP lands for Ruffed Grouse Society habitat projects. The government entities ended up squashing every project that RGS and their forestry folks worked out... management turnover was the biggest problem. The NGO trails... outside of construction project crews I believe I'm one of 5 people in the county working on the trails with training and experience--the other 4 got their training in the GOL 1 class I hosted. Part of the problem is there isn't a long formal history for maintenance on these rail trails... Most were abandoned rail corridors that people like me starting using 40 years ago. The NGOs took control of two of them about 10-11 years ago. 

I'm helping train the future trainers. If I'm lucky I've got 10 years of cutting left in me... I figured out that I will in fact not live forever!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> So that's the war wagons replacement


Negative! That is war Wagons off "OVERLOAD" tender!


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> Made a jewelry box for my wife . I bought her Indian Mālā beads and didn’t want to throw them in a little bag . Used some slab cherry I had dried . Finish is just Johnston paste furniture wax . Going to use some green felt inside View attachment 1042365
> View attachment 1042366
> View attachment 1042367
> View attachment 1042368
> View attachment 1042369
> View attachment 1042370


The downside of making jewelry boxes for women is that you obligate yourself to filling them...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> You sure your quad can pull that???


Two in tandem can!  I think!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

GrizG said:


> The downside of making jewelry boxes for women is that you obligate yourself to filling them...


Yeah, and if you build a small one? It makes you look like one cheap son of s gun in any woman's eyes! So they tell their friends! Then they tell their friends! Then your labeled a cheap son of a gun by every lady across the state! Maybe even the whole town!!!


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Not looking to buy, just repair. I've collected enough broken junk over the years that I plan on repairing some day.


Story of my life


----------



## svk

Well, we had a little excitement last night…

About 3 miles away from here there was a domestic dispute, and the fellow open fire on his ex girlfriend, her new boyfriend, and another one of her friends as they drove away. The sheriff did come and arrest the shooter. When I came home last night, one of the sheriff cars was in the ditch because they came up our road too fast and hit fresh snow.


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> 500i on Comedy Central



Felling a dead tree w/o a helmet, eye or ear protection ... I don't enjoy watching idiots!

Hope no one on this thread does stuff that dumb.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> Felling a dead tree w/o a helmet, eye or ear protection ... I don't enjoy watching idiots!
> 
> Hope no one on this thread does stuff that dumb.


Add in the perfect stump and no damage and it's even better... That channel attracted people because of the impending doom in the early days!


----------



## chipper1

Good evening guys.
No real scrounging going on of late, but I did buy 10 bags of hardwood pellets today .
First time I've started the pellet stove in a while now, it fired right up with the pellets that had been in it from the last time I used it lol. Since I haven't been around as much to keep the house nice and toasty I figured I'd spend some of the money I've been making on pellets to help supplement the wood stove heat a bit, and all the more with the coming snowpocalypse  .
Hope you guys are all ready for it .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Good snow here, about 3" on the ground. My big blower (30") dropped the drive tension rod to the belt the other day and probably did more damage internally by the sound. I need one here and now so I bought a Cub Cadet 27". Gave it a good run today. I'll send the old one in to a fix-it shop for repair. They are usuallyi backed up a month or more.
> 
> Tomorrow I will clear my 'working paths" from the piles of rounds to the splitter and of course several for the dog. Splitter is one royal PIA to start in c old weather. Pull "pop, pop" choke off, "pull, pop pop" many, many reps of that and then I finally get "pull, pop, pop, pop" Couple more reps and it will keep running. About a 10 minute drill. Thinking of just waiting till spring. But sit on my fundament all winter is going to really take my conditioning away.
> 
> I fired up the Stihl MS441 Sat and had to use the compression release. Already lost that much and I have been fairly active. May be check up on the local gym in town. I HATE boring workouts just for workout,.


Not sure if I suggested this to you before, but I put the "D" handles(like a snowmobile or snowblower handle, also they come on rescue/demo saws) on for guys having a hard time getting there saws pulled over fast enough, it's been very helpful for them all .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Bought it this morning View attachment 1042372
> View attachment 1042373
> View attachment 1042374


That's nice.
Sure hope you can get the work for it .


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> 500i on Comedy Central



I'm pretty sure I told you before that I go by "joe's" place now and then, a buddy of mine now lives within 15-20min of him now lol. I've also offered to go over and help sharpen chains, no interest .


GrizG said:


> Add in the perfect stump and no damage and it's even better... That channel attracted people because of the impending doom in the early days!


Yeah, that was a bit scary. I think people still watch it just waiting . Yes, the perfect stump .
So I have to ask since you're a subscriber, have you seen anything happen yet .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> She ant loaded unless it’s overloaded


i'm wondering what he is going to pull it with... once overloaded!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Made a jewelry box for my wife . I bought her Indian Mālā beads and didn’t want to throw them in a little bag . Used some slab cherry I had dried . Finish is just Johnston paste furniture wax . Going to use some green felt inside View attachment 1042365
> View attachment 1042366
> View attachment 1042367
> View attachment 1042368
> View attachment 1042369
> View attachment 1042370


real nice!


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> Splitting wood yesterday I found this one log that split really nice. The inner core was like a tree in a tree. If this piece doesn't crack to pieces when it dries I am planning on making a lamp out of it.


That's weird. I ran into the same thing yesterday in a piece of Honey Locust. It will probably crack though. Seal the ends and give it a try.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> You sure your quad can pull that???


lol, my thots exactly!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Negative! That is war Wagons off "OVERLOAD" tender!


oic, the tender!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Two in tandem can!  I think!


hope we will see pullin' pix soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah, and if you build a small one? It makes you look like one cheap son of s gun in any woman's eyes! So they tell their friends! Then they tell their friends! Then your labeled a cheap son of a gun by every lady across the state! Maybe even the whole town!!!


think you may just be in the wrong thread! kid... she's gunna like it, and i doubt seriously if all the gal's statewide will say much...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Story of my life


lol, projects we not be short of!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Well, we had a little excitement last night…
> 
> About 3 miles away from here there was a domestic dispute, and the fellow open fire on his ex girlfriend, her new boyfriend, and another one of her friends as they drove away. The sheriff did come and arrest the shooter. When I came home last night, one of the sheriff cars was in the ditch because they came up our road too fast and hit fresh snow.


prob quite the sight:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sorry, i tried to get the P/R thread to open...


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Did you notice that was the base price MSRP?



I wasn’t sure. That would put prices right in the range you said if they got some options.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> I would have had to travel over an hr to an evening “course” on chainsaws that I could well have done a better job teaching than whomever the FS had there…for several nights. Screw that.



The chainsaw course is 8-4:30 Saturday and Sunday, for first timers. Re certs only need Sunday. Saturday is classroom, Sunday is out in the Forest. 

Their instructors are fallers with many years experience, they know what they’re doing.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> Around here the training opportunities are rather limited. I took the GOL training so I could cut on NYS DEC and NYC DEP lands for Ruffed Grouse Society habitat projects. The government entities ended up squashing every project that RGS and their forestry folks worked out... management turnover was the biggest problem. The NGO trails... outside of construction project crews I believe I'm one of 5 people in the county working on the trails with training and experience--the other 4 got their training in the GOL 1 class I hosted. Part of the problem is there isn't a long formal history for maintenance on these rail trails... Most were abandoned rail corridors that people like me starting using 40 years ago. The NGOs took control of two of them about 10-11 years ago.
> 
> I'm helping train the future trainers. If I'm lucky I've got 10 years of cutting left in me... I figured out that I will in fact not live forever!



You use a lot of abbreviations I don’t recognize.


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> 500i on Comedy Central



Joe is a penis head. He throws everyone off his facebook firewood page that tells him how unsafe his vids are. YouTube shouldn't even allow such unsafe $hit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

We recently talked about spring poles, this is on my property and will have to be dealt with eventually. The fallen tree has a small standing tree on each side, maybe I’ll just lift it over the broken one with the loader and take the pressure off of it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> think you may just be in the wrong thread! kid... she's gunna like it, and i doubt seriously if all the gal's statewide will say much...


It was a joke Howdy! A joke! Maybe not a funny one? Maybe even a stupid one, but a joke none the less. Im sure his Mrs.will just love it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i'm wondering what he is going to pull it with... once overloaded!


Not the War Wagon. Nor will it be "OVERLOADED!!!' by hand. You shall see! All in good time kind sir! In the near future. You shall see!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope we will see pullin' pix soon...


Two in tandem was also a joke. You really don't think I would purchase a trailer like that to tow behind a 400cc wheeler now do you?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> That's nice.
> Sure hope you can get the work for it .


Shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## 501Maico

mountainguyed67 said:


> The chainsaw course is 8-4:30 Saturday and Sunday, for first timers. Re certs only need Sunday. Saturday is classroom, Sunday is out in the Forest.
> 
> Their instructors are fallers with many years experience, they know what they’re doing.


Change out a few words and that would describe a Maryland concealed carry course to a tee.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> Also blowdowns do have "stand ups" which can startle one. I've only had one of those and it stood up while I was felling another next to it. Change of shorts time.


You may already know this, but Im going to mention it fir those that don't Sir.
When bucking the root wad off a Windfall. Very often the root wad will clam shell shut back down to the ground. If it has been blown up hill on steep grade? You can almost count on it. One should never walk to close a distance behind the bottom of the wad to look at it once bucked off. Many have been killed this way! Also, If bucked incorrectly by simply bucking straight down? Once the root wad starts to close back down to the ground. The trunk can often slab without completely breaking free of the root wad. In turn, the wad will then often drag the entire tree length with it. If limbs are present near the butt of the tree length? A limb could very easily and probably will! Sweep you right off your feet. If the limb is big enough it can possibly pin you down, and/or break off and run you through, maybe break off causing the tree to roll or drop if the limb was suspending the butt of the tree length...
How much time ya got. So many different extremely dangerous senerio's are probable! Its scary just to list a few! Blowdown get taken too lightly too often by novices with a saw. Simply because they think. "Oh! Its already on the ground! What harm can it do?"
Very dangerous blowdown they are! Very dangerous! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## freeasaburt

Good advice! First time I cut some more or less 'serious' blowdown was a birch tree, about 25" diameter at the base. I thought freeing up pinched/tensioned branches, as well as overhead stuff, was the most dangerous part about it (took my time, as usual, to do some 'risk assessment' etc.), but when I was cutting +/- 4 feet from the roots the thing decided to fall back to where it came from, and not exactly slowly. Should have taken that possibility into account. Nothing happened to me, but it could have, the part I was cutting off rolled in my direction too... It was as simple as taking a good step aside, but still... Good thing that providing an 'escape route' and clearing the ground of things like blackberry, is something I did learn...

I suppose it has something to do with the fact that some roots were still connected, so alive, and flexible? They made it fall back as if there was 'spring tension'? Not sure though.


----------



## Seachaser

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sorry, i tried to get the P/R thread to open...
> View attachment 1042515


That’s funny, I don’t care who you are.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> The chainsaw course is 8-4:30 Saturday and Sunday, for first timers. Re certs only need Sunday. Saturday is classroom, Sunday is out in the Forest.
> 
> Their instructors are fallers with many years experience, they know what they’re doing.


A few years back my daughter in law had to take a chainsaw course for her State DCR job. She hammered it and beat all the guys taking the course when it came to dropping a tree where you wanted it to land and the distance it would cover when down. Back in 2010 we had a really bad ice storm. I taught her how to use a chainsaw using a 346XP NE. We spent quite a few days using two of those saws clearing tree damage. I sure was proud of the way she could handle that saw.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> That's weird. I ran into the same thing yesterday in a piece of Honey Locust. It will probably crack though. Seal the ends and give it a try.


Good idea. This log was from a standing dead Oak that should have come down a few years ago.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> I saw something about a lot of places having the coldest Christmas in 40 years ... must be the global warming!!!


Don't worry, Global Warming Czar, John Kerry will have an excuse for it.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> Good idea. This log was from a standing dead Oak that should have come down a few years ago.


Mine was fresh cut. Dead standing is partially dry (past the major checking period) so you ought to have a good chance of drying without cracking. Keep out of heat.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Mine was fresh cut. Dead standing is partially dry (past the major checking period) so you ought to have a good chance of drying without cracking. Keep out of heat.


So I shouldn't bring this in the house.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> So I shouldn't bring this in the house.


I meant out of sunlight. Yes, bring it in which will help it dry. Basement if available would be good.


----------



## SS396driver

GrizG said:


> Around here the training opportunities are rather limited. I took the GOL training so I could cut on NYS DEC and NYC DEP lands for Ruffed Grouse Society habitat projects. The government entities ended up squashing every project that RGS and their forestry folks worked out... management turnover was the biggest problem. The NGO trails... outside of construction project crews I believe I'm one of 5 people in the county working on the trails with training and experience--the other 4 got their training in the GOL 1 class I hosted. Part of the problem is there isn't a long formal history for maintenance on these rail trails... Most were abandoned rail corridors that people like me starting using 40 years ago. The NGOs took control of two of them about 10-11 years ago.
> 
> I'm helping train the future trainers. If I'm lucky I've got 10 years of cutting left in me... I figured out that I will in fact not live forever!



NYC DEP are a pain . They cut 100 + ash trees on 55a all nice wood right near the road . Asked about it was told if anyone goes in to get wood they will be arrested . They own the road too so even on the shoulder is a no go. On 55 you can pick up wood on the side of the road it's a state road .



GrizG said:


> The downside of making jewelry boxes for women is that you obligate yourself to filling them...


Nope wife hate store bought jewelry. Very simple tastes would make me return a diamond piece of jewelry in a minute


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> real nice!


Thanks


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I told you before that I go by "joe's" place now and then, a buddy of mine now lives within 15-20min of him now lol. I've also offered to go over and help sharpen chains, no interest .
> 
> Yeah, that was a bit scary. I think people still watch it just waiting . Yes, the perfect stump .
> So I have to ask since you're a subscriber, have you seen anything happen yet .


They are often on the edge of disaster... One of the funnier things on the channel occurred after Wolf Ridge EastonMade gave Joe a wood splitter. Somehow Joe managed to break the hydraulic valve off when a round he was splitting slipped out from the ram and nailed it. I commented that Joe was "good at testing things..." The owner of Wolf Ridge EastonMade understood exactly what I was saying and responded in a laughing way that he got it. Joe also had/has a habit of attacking his critics which can be amusing... Quite frankly, I cannot watch most of the episodes but when I see them felling trees I have to watch. 

Updated... brand!


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> You use a lot of abbreviations I don’t recognize.


Sorry... I'm so used to working with folks who use the jargon that it doesn't occur to me that others don't! 

NGO is Non Governmental Organization
RGS is Ruffed Grouse Society
GOL is Game of Logging
NYS DEC is New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (manage state lands, wildlife, hunting/fishing)
NYC DEP is New York City Department of Environmental Protection (watershed/reservoir management)


----------



## GrizG

SS396driver said:


> NYC DEP are a pain . They cut 100 + ash trees on 55a all nice wood right near the road . Asked about it was told if anyone goes in to get wood they will be arrested . They own the road too so even on the shoulder is a no go. On 55 you can pick up wood on the side of the road it's a state road .
> 
> 
> Nope wife hate store bought jewelry. Very simple tastes would make me return a diamond piece of jewelry in a minute
> 
> Thanks


Yeah... DEP can be a pain... policies and actions that seem to contradict each other is common.

RE the jewelry boxes... That is a joke coming out of my woodworkers club. Some of the guys make huge fancy jewelry boxes which prompted the warning. Come to think of it, I may have been the one who originally made the joke in the club like 20 years ago. I'm good like that.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Two in tandem was also a joke. You really don't think I would purchase a trailer like that to tow behind a 400cc wheeler now do you?


Idk we will see is the 400cc a Honda? Cut safe stay sharp and always be overloaded!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Idk we will see is the 400cc a Honda? Cut safe stay sharp and always be overloaded!


Is KK rubbing off on you?


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> Is KK rubbing off on you?


 Just a little gentlemanly chop bustin'


----------



## Brufab

The guy is way more pro than me. I'm just a weekender/hobby logger/legend in my own mind


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Just a little gentlemanly chop bustin'


Just be careful. The WarWagonII could chase you down.


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> Just be careful. The WarWagonII could chase you down.


Yea I don't want to be bear bait, alot of guys go to Alaska and never seen or heard from again.


----------



## MustangMike

In the early 2000s I began work on building my new hunting cabin - post and beam - from Ash trees that had been blown down in a storm. Luckily, they were all "woods trees" with long, straight trunks and no branches until you got high up.

A few of the root balls fell back in place after I cut off the stems, but there was one that really surprised me. Likely the bottom was either not straight or damaged, so I was cutting it off about 12' up and was therefore very surprised when it rapidly stood up on me! Good thing I was not in the way of it, but it did make me jump back fast! It is right next to one of my old logging roads, so I still walk by it regularly, and the 12' standing stem serves as a reminder to always be careful!

The new cabin is 20' X 24' and two stories high and has plenty of room. The old cabin was 12' X 20' - one story and was like staying in a one car garage! I pre-fabbed the old cabin in my driveway, brought it up in PU trucks, and assembled it in a weekend. It sure beat staying in the tent, but space was tight!

I made the stain from Walnuts. If the stuff were inside, it would have worked great but leaving it outside the rain washed it out and we subsequently used store bought stain.


----------



## MustangMike

All the posts and beams are 6.5" X 6.5". Posts are 12' tall, with notches cut at 8' for the 2nd floor. The top piece is 27' long (24' cabin with 1.5' overhangs).

You may notice the 3rd post is Black Cherry, not Ash. Drilling the holes in the Cherry went twice as fast as drilling the Ash. My "storm ties" are self-made from 4" X 4" angle iron.

Posts are 8' apart to facilitate the plywood sides.

The new cabin gets lots of use! It has a wood stove, a sink and "appropriate furniture" even though we are off the grid.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> All the posts and beams are 6.5" X 6.5". Posts are 12' tall, with notches cut at 8' for the 2nd floor. The top piece is 27' long (24' cabin with 1.5' overhangs).
> 
> You may notice the 3rd post is Black Cherry, not Ash. Drilling the holes in the Cherry went twice as fast as drilling the Ash. My "storm ties" are self-made from 4" X 4" angle iron.
> 
> Posts are 8' apart to facilitate the plywood sides.
> 
> The new cabin gets lots of use! It has a wood stove, a sink and "appropriate furniture" even though we are off the grid.


Awesome photos!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Idk we will see is the 400cc a Honda? Cut safe stay sharp and always be overloaded!


Always! Both "OVERLOADED!!!" and a Honda!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

freeasaburt said:


> Good advice! First time I cut some more or less 'serious' blowdown was a birch tree, about 25" diameter at the base. I thought freeing up pinched/tensioned branches, as well as overhead stuff, was the most dangerous part about it (took my time, as usual, to do some 'risk assessment' etc.), but when I was cutting +/- 4 feet from the roots the thing decided to fall back to where it came from, and not exactly slowly. Should have taken that possibility into account. Nothing happened to me, but it could have, the part I was cutting off rolled in my direction too... It was as simple as taking a good step aside, but still... Good thing that providing an 'escape route' and clearing the ground of things like blackberry, is something I did learn...
> 
> I suppose it has something to do with the fact that some roots were still connected, so alive, and flexible? They made it fall back as if there was 'spring tension'? Not sure though.


Excellent question! Yes, spring loaded roots as well as the weight of the root wad itself! Also, the more dirt STIHL clinging to the root wad.The more it increase the chances of the wad claming shut back to the ground!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> The guy is way more pro than me. I'm just a weekender/hobby logger/legend in my own mind


Oh sure! I'm a pro alright! A professional clown!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Always! Both "OVERLOADED!!!" and a Honda!


A couple thousand miles apart but we speak the same language


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> A couple thousand miles apart but we speak the same language


Rock on brother!


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> Not sure if I suggested this to you before, but I put the "D" handles(like a snowmobile or snowblower handle, also they come on rescue/demo saws) on for guys having a hard time getting there saws pulled over fast enough, it's been very helpful for them all .



Thanks. I'll see my local dealer. Oddly, my big snowblower pulls a lot easier than the MS441 at a fraction the HP.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Dropped off today. 2 cord trailer, silver Maple logs.
Now, to get it split and stacked


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> Dropped off today. 2 cord trailer, silver Maple logs.
> Now, to get it split and stacked View attachment 1042672
> View attachment 1042670


That's 2 cord?


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> That's 2 cord?


He said it was a 2 cord trailer. And silver maple. He didn't mention if the trailer was overloaded.


----------



## farmer steve

To cold to take the gloves off for to many pics today. 4 buckets of dead ash like this scrounged from my neighbors woods.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> He said it was a 2 cord trailer. And silver maple. He didn't mention if the trailer was overloaded.


Oh, ok I see. So the trailer the wood was hauled on was a 2 cord capacity trailer and far from being "OVERLOADED!!!" Ok I see now. Got it!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> That's 2 cord?


probably not, lol. The trailer they had was a “2-cord” but I doubt it would hold that much Without taller sides. Logs were about 12’ long but the stack was no more than 3 1/2’ tall. We’ll see…


----------



## Brufab

singinwoodwackr said:


> probably not, lol. The trailer they had was a “2-cord” but I doubt it would hold that much. Logs were about 12’ long but the stack was no more than 3 1/2’ tall. We’ll see…


Nothing wrong with some free maple dropped off.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh, ok I see. So the trailer the wood was hauled on was a 2 cord capacity trailer and far from being "OVERLOADED!!!" Ok I see now. Got it!


it may have been one of those custom face cord trailers.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

farmer steve said:


> He said it was a 2 cord trailer. And silver maple. He didn't mention if the trailer was overloaded.


Well, the dump worked so definitely not overloaded


----------



## Kodiak Kid

singinwoodwackr said:


> probably not, lol. The trailer they had was a “2-cord” but I doubt it would hold that much Without taller sides. Logs were about 12’ long but the stack was no more than 3 1/2’ tall. We’ll see…


Roger


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Craigslist score, oak! Noodled with the 462, Got the ole tundra squatting.


----------



## farmer steve

ElevatorGuy said:


> Craigslist score, oak! Noodled with the 462, Got the ole tundra squatting.View attachment 1042688
> View attachment 1042689


Good thing you weren't "overloaded".  462 for the win.


----------



## mountainguyed67

JimR said:


> Don't worry, Global Warming Czar, John Kerry will have an excuse for it.



Will he also explain how we had global warming in the late 19th century (some heat records were set then), then global warming took several decades off?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger


I think it is the same size as your new trailer…looked about the same


----------



## Brufab

ElevatorGuy said:


> Craigslist score, oak! Noodled with the 462, Got the ole tundra squatting.View attachment 1042688
> View attachment 1042689


Not sure what's better the oak or that sticker


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Brufab said:


> Not sure what's better the oak or that sticker


The guy was a police officer, He loved the stickers too!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Man, I’m way behind. Having been on much as it’s been -40 out and just been hanging out close to the wife with the wife unit. 

Anyway. Thanks to @sean donato I finally have a top cover for the 346xp that’s not all busted to crap. I brought it in the shop and let it sit for a few days. Tried firing it up today and it’s still doing it’s stupid not wanting to rev crap. 

Now I did notice something that I hadn’t before. Normally the first thing I do when I get a saw is remove the spark arrestor, but somehow I missed it on this saw. It’s not over plugged, but I was able to get it tuned and running with it pulled so we will give it another try once it cools down again.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> Not sure what's better the oak or that sticker


Which sticker. There is more than one in that pic that I like.


----------



## Brufab

WoodAbuser said:


> Which sticker. There is more than one in that pic that I like.


 On the thin blue line one as well, I had to go back and look, I only have a cell ph so I miss some things


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> Will he also explain how we had global warming in the late 19th century (some heat records were set then), then global warming took several decades off?


Are you kidding. Just another Washington ID10T


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> I meant out of sunlight. Yes, bring it in which will help it dry. Basement if available would be good.


That I can do. Thanks


----------



## H-Ranch

Woot! Finally got around to fixing the furnace/blower. It's the original furnace, but with the OWB, I really only use it for the blower and duct system. It's about 28 years old so no service parts are available even if some energetic heating and cooling company wanted to try to fix it (and I wanted to pay them!)

The fan has been sticking either on or off and required tapping of the relay to get it to go to its proper state. So I have been doing that a few times a day and seting the thermostat high in the evenings so when I turned it off for the night the house was still above 60 in the morning.

After an exhaustive search, a direct replacement relay was no longer available. After even more searching I came up with the decoder page for the part number and was able to locate a substitute relay made by the same company (Potter & Brumfield - interesting company history) that was mechanically identical with a different sealed cover. Bonus, because I didn't want to solder in leads for a different pinout.

Sure enough, the old relay had a cracked solder joint, rattled, and had a stalagmite on one of the contacts so that explained the sticking. Soldered in the new relay and we are back in business! Cost: $25 for 6 relays versus $4000 for a new furnace. Somebody deserves a present!

Anybody want to buy 4 new relays?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ElevatorGuy said:


> Craigslist score, oak! Noodled with the 462, Got the ole tundra squatting.View attachment 1042688
> View attachment 1042689


Oh yeah! Right on! That's what Im talking about! Nicely done! Did you ever at all bottom out the overload spring up against the rubber stop. I use to all the time on my Tundra. It was standard procedure! Anything less was mediocre at best! You bottom out against the rubber stop on every little bump you hit going down the road? That's when you know your tastefully "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## MustangMike

My friend Harold and I set up the cabin walls using my rope winch. On a later WE, my brother and MechanicMatt joined us to set up the ridge beam on 17' posts.

We strapped extension ladders to the posts (taller than the posts) with a pulley up high to hoist up the ridge beam.

Was a lot of work!


----------



## MustangMike

We used the side slabs as angle braces and rafter ties, and I designed it so all the angle braces were above the second floor.

On the first floor the 20' X 24' span does not have any posts in the middle, and no angle braces to bump your head on.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> We used the side slabs as angle braces and rafter ties, and I designed it so all the angle braces were above the second floor.
> 
> On the first floor the 20' X 24' span does not have any posts in the middle, and no angle braces to bump your head on.


Man that's impressive Mustang! I can definitely see the work involved. Cool man! good pictures and Good on ya! When did you build it?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> In the early 2000s I began work on building my new hunting cabin - post and beam - from Ash trees that had been blown down in a storm. Luckily, they were all "woods trees" with long, straight trunks and no branches until you got high up.
> 
> A few of the root balls fell back in place after I cut off the stems, but there was one that really surprised me. Likely the bottom was either not straight or damaged, so I was cutting it off about 12' up and was therefore very surprised when it rapidly stood up on me! Good thing I was not in the way of it, but it did make me jump back fast! It is right next to one of my old logging roads, so I still walk by it regularly, and the 12' standing stem serves as a reminder to always be careful!
> 
> The new cabin is 20' X 24' and two stories high and has plenty of room. The old cabin was 12' X 20' - one story and was like staying in a one car garage! I pre-fabbed the old cabin in my driveway, brought it up in PU trucks, and assembled it in a weekend. It sure beat staying in the tent, but space was tight!
> 
> I made the stain from Walnuts. If the stuff were inside, it would have worked great but leaving it outside the rain washed it out and we subsequently used store bought stain.


Ok, I see now early 2000's.


----------



## MustangMike

From 2010 to 2015. Basically, when we had time to go up on WEs, and someone to go up with (it is about 2.5 hr trip from my home).

We stacked and stickered the wood for 2 years, and we had to wait on a dozer to level the site for us (it is built on an old Bluestone quarry, and we got the dozer to come over just before they finished working on the mountain.

The footings are all pinned to bedrock bluestone with rebar.

Hauling the logs down one at a time with an ATV, milling the logs (using a Beam Machine), site prep and footings, then doing the building itself. I cut and drilled all the angle iron brackets at home and brought them up. The dimensional lumber and plywood was all brought up in a trailer pulled by my 2010 Escape. The steep, curvy, unpaved 4WD road up to my cabin is 2 mi from the paved road. I got my money's worth out of that Escape. Had it for 9 years, made numerous trips up the mountain pulling supplies and/or the ATV, and the engine and drivetrain were still in great shape when I traded it in on my F-150, but it was starting to really rust underneath.

We did the concrete floor at a later date and wired the LED lights to work with our solar panels, batteries and inverters.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> We recently talked about spring poles, this is on my property and will have to be dealt with eventually. The fallen tree has a small standing tree on each side, maybe I’ll just lift it over the broken one with the loader and take the pressure off of it.
> 
> View attachment 1042521


great pix! reminds me of deer hunting in upper Oregon....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> It was a joke Howdy! A joke! Maybe not a funny one? Maybe even a stupid one, but a joke none the less. *Im sure his Mrs.will just love it! *


the joke?.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Not the War Wagon. Nor will it be "OVERLOADED!!!' by hand. You shall see! All in good time kind sir! In the near future. You shall see!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Two in tandem was also a joke. You really don't think I would purchase a trailer like that to tow behind a 400cc wheeler now do you?


hey kid... to be honest, i was wondering why u purchased it in the first place? maybe to load up with firewood? sell some? in any even, no doubt a swell dump trailer! 

but was a bit of a surprise...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

501Maico said:


> Change out a few words and that would describe a Maryland concealed carry course to a tee.


hey Maico - like down here. made a big stink about CC the State of Texas did... then just tossed the rules out. now reads more or less.... anybody over well, here is a quote

*21 years of age or older*

H_B 1927 (87th Leg. Session, 2021) — Relating to carrying of a firearm by a person who is *21 years of age or older* and not otherwise prohibited by state or federal law from possessing the firearm. This law removed the requirement to have a license to carry in order to carry a handgun in Texas. Dec 5, 2022_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JimR said:


> Don't worry, Global Warming Czar, John Kerry will have an excuse for it.


14f down here they say we could see this xmas weekend.... so much for global warming...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 14f down here they say we could see this xmas weekend.... so much for global warming...





Seachaser said:


> That’s funny, I don’t care who you are.



hope u like this Sc... seems in line with the _and stuff_ part of this thread... ie, snow bomb about to or maybe has hit up N


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Idk we will see is the 400cc a Honda? Cut safe stay sharp and always be overloaded!


i know one AS subscriber that is an expert at trailer/towing management!!! 
and imo, his packing and loading skills are close to: second to none!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> Is KK rubbing off on you?


we have leaders on this site. and Bf is one of them. well imo!... especially in trailer management.... 

to include: design, mods, improvements, style, make it do!, and MAX PAX's....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Just a little_ gentlemanly_ chop bustin'


.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> The guy is way more pro than me. I'm just a weekender/hobby logger/legend in my own mind


come on Brufab!!! stand tall!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Brufab said:


> Yea I don't want to be bear bait, alot of guys go to Alaska and never seen or heard from again.


yeah, no doubt!!! lots of creavices in them many mountain ranges up there.... !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> In the early 2000s I began work on building my new hunting cabin - post and beam - from Ash trees that had been blown down in a storm. Luckily, they were all "woods trees" with long, straight trunks and no branches until you got high up.
> 
> A few of the root balls fell back in place after I cut off the stems, but there was one that really surprised me. Likely the bottom was either not straight or damaged, so I was cutting it off about 12' up and was therefore very surprised when it rapidly stood up on me! Good thing I was not in the way of it, but it did make me jump back fast! It is right next to one of my old logging roads, so I still walk by it regularly, and the 12' standing stem serves as a reminder to always be careful!
> 
> The new cabin is 20' X 24' and two stories high and has plenty of room. The old cabin was 12' X 20' - one story and was like staying in a one car garage! I pre-fabbed the old cabin in my driveway, brought it up in PU trucks, and assembled it in a weekend. It sure beat staying in the tent, but space was tight!
> 
> I made the stain from Walnuts. If the stuff were inside, it would have worked great but leaving it outside the rain washed it out and we subsequently used store bought stain.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> He said it was a 2 cord trailer. And silver maple. He didn't mention if the trailer was overloaded.


that's how i read it, too!
i guess just more of his clowning around!... 

we  pro-level!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> probably not, lol. The trailer they had was a “2-cord” but I doubt it would hold that much Without taller sides. Logs were about 12’ long but the stack was no more than 3 1/2’ tall. We’ll see…


well, i am pretty sure the kid's small atv pull behind is a 2-cord trailer! heck, i seen the pix!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

H-Ranch said:


> Woot! Finally got around to fixing the furnace/blower. It's the original furnace, but with the OWB, I really only use it for the blower and duct system. It's about 28 years old so no service parts are available even if some energetic heating and cooling company wanted to try to fix it (and I wanted to pay them!) Sure enough, the old relay had a cracked solder joint, rattled, and had a stalagmite on one of the contacts so that explained the sticking. Soldered in the new relay and we are back in business! Cost: $25 for 6 relays versus $4000 for a new furnace. Somebody deserves a present! *Anybody want to buy 4 new relays?*


not me H-R! i been chasing my tail yesterday and today, too...  hunting for heat! found it, and as such... i am buying 4 new Limiter switches! (what  ever they are??)

good luck with your furnace...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> My friend Harold and I set up the cabin walls using my rope winch. On a later WE, my brother and MechanicMatt joined us to set up the ridge beam on 17' posts.
> 
> We strapped extension ladders to the posts (taller than the posts) with a pulley up high to hoist up the ridge beam.
> 
> Was a lot of work!


WOW! looking good! i like it!!  bettern than Off Grid tv show....


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh yeah! Right on! That's what Im talking about! Nice done! Did you ever at all bottom out the overload spring up against the rubber stop. I use to all the time on my Tundra. It was standard procedure! Anything less was mediocre at best! You bottom out against the rubber stop on every little bump you hit going down the road? That's when you know your tastefully "OVERLOADED!!!"


I didn’t even look, felt ok. New suspension coming this winter, Time for bigger tires!


----------



## Squareground3691

Upstate New York tree hunter just discovered the biggest tree in NY (maybe the biggest of its kind in the nation)


Measuring 34-feet around, giant tree might be the biggest eastern cottonwood in U.S.




www.newyorkupstate.com


----------



## Brufab

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 14f down here they say we could see this xmas weekend.... so much for global warming...


Better  up Mr Brutus


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> Any of you real old timers ever seen one of these air pumps. I contacted the Hemmings old car club up in Vermont about it. The gentleman told me that he has only seen one in all his years of working around with old cars. I'm trying to find a value of it. I searched everywhere and can't find one like it. It screws into a spark plug hole and uses the engines compression to make the pump work. I don't have the hose for it just could easily make one up.


 That's the way dad put air in the tractor tires when I was a kid.

I still see them around... Deere had one that attached to the flywheel of their 2 cylinders.

SR


----------



## MustangMike

Early October 2015 ... The plywood sides are up and the windows are in, but still no door and the roof is not on yet. We put cement board all around to stop the porcupines, but one still climbed up the door opening and chewed our plywood pretty good.

This is when Harold said if he had a video of me to post on U-Tube we would not have to work anymore!

We were sleeping in the new cabin (or at least trying to sleep) without any front door and a mid-sized bear kept coming back after we chased it (4 times). On the 4th time the bear bit Harold's cooler and flung it 15' into the air, and I instinctively yelled at it and as it ran I chased it for about 50 yards ... wearing nothing but underwear and boots and a flashlight in one hand and my Glock 40S+W in the other. The bear did not come back after that, and we finally got some sleep!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Santa and Rudy... day after Christmas....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but on Christmas Eve....


----------



## svk

Kodiak Kid said:


> You may already know this, but Im going to mention it fir those that don't Sir.
> When bucking the root wad off a Windfall. Very often the root wad will clam shell shut back down to the ground. If it has been blown up hill on steep grade? You can almost count on it. One should never walk to close a distance behind the bottom of the wad to look at it once bucked off. Many have been killed this way! Also, If bucked incorrectly by simply bucking straight down? Once the root wad starts to close back down to the ground. The trunk can often slab without completely breaking free of the root wad. In turn, the wad will then often drag the entire tree length with it. If limbs are present near the butt of the tree length? A limb could very easily and probably will! Sweep you right off your feet. If the limb is big enough it can possibly pin you down, and/or break off and run you through, maybe break off causing the tree to roll or drop if the limb was suspending the butt of the tree length...
> How much time ya got. So many different extremely dangerous senerio's are probable! Its scary just to list a few! Blowdown get taken too lightly too often by novices with a saw. Simply because they think. "Oh! Its already on the ground! What harm can it do?"
> Very dangerous blowdown they are! Very dangerous!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Very good advice. 

The scariest experience I’ve ever had cutting was when I was bucking up a big blowdown pine tree, and my kids were all out in the woods “helping” aka playing nearby me (obviously staying a safe distance from the saw). I cut the main beam loose with about 6 feet left on the root ball, and it stood right up. It was a very stressful five or so seconds for me to locate all the kids in the woods.


----------



## svk

JimR said:


> Don't worry, Global Warming Czar, John Kerry will have an excuse for it.


I forgot about that stooge. 

He would’ve won had he possessed one ounce of personality.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ElevatorGuy said:


> I didn’t even look, felt ok. New suspension coming this winter, Time for bigger tires!


that's what they said on one of morning news bits. new motor, new suspension... new 0-60 times. 3 seconds! as more n more retro their early modles (was a 67 Mustang) with electroconverts! 650 hp, instant torque.

no varoom... just a click! and a big_ swoosh ~_


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> All the posts and beams are 6.5" X 6.5". Posts are 12' tall, with notches cut at 8' for the 2nd floor. The top piece is 27' long (24' cabin with 1.5' overhangs).
> 
> You may notice the 3rd post is Black Cherry, not Ash. Drilling the holes in the Cherry went twice as fast as drilling the Ash. My "storm ties" are self-made from 4" X 4" angle iron.
> 
> Posts are 8' apart to facilitate the plywood sides.
> 
> The new cabin gets lots of use! It has a wood stove, a sink and "appropriate furniture" even though we are off the grid.


Great pics. I really like the big windows in your second story. My cabin is on a lease site so we can only have single story buildings. Two story would be awesome. 

The daughter by herself is the one who owns the Model 71, correct?


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Early October 2015 ... The plywood sides are up and the windows are in, but still no door and the roof is not on yet. We put cement board all around to stop the porcupines, but one still climbed up the door opening and chewed our plywood pretty good.
> 
> This is when Harold said if he had a video of me to post on U-Tube we would not have to work anymore!
> 
> We were sleeping in the new cabin (or at least trying to sleep) without any front door and a mid-sized bear kept coming back after we chased it (4 times). On the 4th time the bear bit Harold's cooler and flung it 15' into the air, and I instinctively yelled at it and as it ran I chased it for about 50 yards ... wearing nothing but underwear and boots and a flashlight in one hand and my Glock 40S+W in the other. The bear did not come back after that, and we finally got some sleep!


I chased a bear with a revving chainsaw once. It was his 4th time in my yard that morning. And his last. He didn’t come back for almost 2 months lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> _Great pics_. I really like the big windows in your second story. My cabin is on a lease site so we can only have single story buildings. Two story would be awesome.
> 
> The daughter by herself is the one who owns the Model 71, correct?


MM: All the posts and beams are 6.5" X 6.5". Posts are 12' tall, with notches cut at 8' for the 2nd floor. The top piece is 27' long (24' cabin with 1.5' overhangs).

no doubt! those beams sure caught my eye... 

and the homemade DIY walnut stain was most noteworthy! well, imo....


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> Great pics. I really like the big windows in your second story. My cabin is on a lease site so we can only have single story buildings. Two story would be awesome.
> 
> The daughter by herself is the one who owns the Model 71, correct?


No, my Niece (Matt's sister) bought the Browning Model 71. My daughter Krystle (in the picture) has a left-handed Ruger Amercian Rifle - Predator in 308 and got her first deer with it this year (with my handloads).

I believe she bought the 348 because last year she and my daughter were in the same stand when they saw a bear, and she only had a 243 and felt under gunned!


----------



## MustangMike

Notice our deluxe scaffolding for getting the shingles onto the roof! I think we put the door on in late 2015, but I don't have a picture of it till 2016.

FYI, Harold is a Vietnam Vet who did 3 tours. My brother and I have been good friends with him and his brother since Boy Scouts.

Harold's son worked at HD. Someone ordered those large windows then did not take them. No one would buy them, so we got them for free! All of the doors and windows were "re-used". The others in these pictures are reclaimed after my house fire. We disassembled the two damaged bay windows and used what we could on the cabin and out-houses.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

duty/chores calling. pipes to wrap #1 on today's agenda list...



hope all u guys ready for the cold!... and got all your xmas shopping done! any last minute shoppers??


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Upstate New York tree hunter just discovered the biggest tree in NY (maybe the biggest of its kind in the nation)
> 
> 
> Measuring 34-feet around, giant tree might be the biggest eastern cottonwood in U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorkupstate.com


Light off that 125 Mac and saw'er down! The only good tree is a stump!!!


----------



## turnkey4099

Kodiak Kid said:


> Fire up that 125 Mac and saw ber down! The only good tree is a stump!!!



Ah, Cottonwood. The only species I can name that I don't want.....but lacking anything else for next year I have a scrounge of 1/2 dozen big onea at an abandoned farmstead I will work on next year. My scrounging has come down to the point I can't even find a Willow stand to work on any more withing about 30 miles of the house. I still have the willow bush cleanup that I am about 1/3 done with. After that and the cottonwood it looks likde some nice saws will become shelf ornaments.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

turnkey4099 said:


> Ah, Cottonwood. The only species I can name that I don't want.....but lacking anything else for next year I have a scrounge of 1/2 dozen big onea at an abandoned farmstead I will work on next year. My scrounging has come down to the point I can't even find a Willow stand to work on any more withing about 30 miles of the house. I still have the willow bush cleanup that I am about 1/3 done with. After that and the cottonwood it looks likde some nice saws will become shelf ornaments.


Bummer. We have cottonwood here on the island as well. Black Cottonwood to be specific. It's not worth a darn fir firewood. Is the cottonwood in your region any good fir firewood?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> that's how i read it, too!
> i guess just more of his clowning around!...
> 
> we  pro-level!!!


So here's the thing I grew up in remote Alaska in a very small tight nitch community where you're neighbors are treated as well as and as if family. Then there's the felling industry. I cut timber on cut'n crews out of remote camps all over Southcentral and Southeast Alaska fir many moon! Then there's the Bering Sea. Hauling crab gear on the deck of 100 foot boats, small crews, 20 plus seasons. Then there's the Navy! Bigger than crab boats, but small fir a Ship. The destroyers I was on had a crew compliment of 350. Although we had several clicks amongst ourselves everyone knew each other's name.

I guess what Im saying is. All my life. I've been in different brother hoods one way or another! Thats why I clown around so much. I often make the mistake on this forum of talking to someone as if they were a brother and talk to them as such. I know no other way!  I apologize guys if I come across mean or stearn never has that been or will ever be my intentions.

If any of you ever truly got to know me? You would find that I am very kind, have very few enemies. If any? I am a very giving person, and take care of my own! Weather it be thy neighbor, fellow Cutter, or fellow shipmate, and I love to joke and clown around! That's me! Take it or leave it, because to be a character. First one must have character!

Sommmme people say a man is made out of mud.
A poor mans made out of muscle and blood!
Muscle and blood and skin and.......


----------



## Kodiak Kid

As I mentioned in the War Wagon Chronicles. I picked up a plow from a neighbor that had no use fir it. Being as it is raining and blowing outside. Todays project is to fab a mounting bracket fir the plow, make sure it fits and functions. Dismount the plow and bracket then prep and clean fir primer and paint. Then wire the new winch. 



Right now I just have the plow mock mounted fir mounting bracket measurements.
This is one of my two Honda 420 4x4 Ranchers and has a 2" lift kit. I don't use the machine that often.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> the joke?.....


 The jewelry box B Lumberjack. The jewelry box!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Getting kinda cool down here....was 8° last time I checked.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> As I mentioned in the War Wagon Chronicles. I picked up a plow from a neighbor that had no use fir it. Being as it is raining and blowing outside. Todays project is to fab a mounting bracket fir the plow, make sure it fits and functions. Dismount the plow and bracket then prep and clean fir primer and paint. Then wire the new winch. View attachment 1042964
> View attachment 1042965
> 
> 
> Right now I just have the plow mock mounted fir mounting bracket measurements.
> This is one of my two Honda 420 4x4 Ranchers and has a 2" lift kit. I don't use the machine that often.View attachment 1042966


Tested the ice on foot 3-4" on my lake but I seen some guys down the rd on another lake and there out fishing lol there out there on that lake before any other. BIG BAD RED is ready, just put KOLD KUTTERS in the wooly bugger tires.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Tested the ice on foot 3-4" on my lake but I seen some guys down the rd on another lake and there out fishing lol there out there on that lake before any other. BIG BAD RED is ready, just put KOLD KUTTERS in the wooly bugger tires.View attachment 1042975


Wooly Buggers?!?! Hell yeah brother!!! AMERICA!!!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

-22 here today so I decided it was a good time to test the 346xp again.

Threw it in the back of the truck while it warmed up outside after doing an oil change on it and changing the water pump. Drove across the highway to the wood lot, got a few logs pulled down, grabbed the saw and went to work. Took about 10 pulls to get it to fire (remember it’s -22 and I don’t use the primer bulb), let it warm up and then got to cutting. It took some tinkering, but I finally got the carb adjusted to smooth out in the cut and still have good throttle response (it was a little sluggish off the grab)

Anyway. No issues with it wanting to bog and die, so maybe it was the carb adjustments or the muffler screen, or maybe sucking too much cold air through the broken top cover. I’ll cut with it a few more times over the next couple weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Philbert

Yard. Stick.




‘Ground Blizzard’ expected tomorrow!

Philbert


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> So here's the thing I grew up in remote Alaska in a very small tight nitch community where you're neighbors are treated as well as and as if family. Then there's the felling industry. I cut timber on cut'n crews out of remote camps all over Southcentral and Southeast Alaska fir many moon! Then there's the Bering Sea. Hauling crab gear on the deck of 100 foot boats, small crews, 20 plus seasons. Then there's the Navy! Bigger than crab boats, but small fir a Ship. The destroyers I was on had a crew compliment of 350. Although we had several clicks amongst ourselves everyone knew each other's name.
> 
> I guess what Im saying is. All my life. I've been in different brother hoods one way or another! Thats why I clown around so much. I often make the mistake on this forum of talking to someone as if they were a brother and talk to them as such. I know no other way!  I apologize guys if I come across mean or stearn never has that been or will ever be my intentions.
> 
> If any of you ever truly got to know me? You would find that I am very kind, have very few enemies. If any? I am a very giving person, and take care of my own! Weather it be thy neighbor, fellow Cutter, or fellow shipmate, and I love to joke and clown around! That's me! Take it or leave it, because to be a character. First one must have character!
> 
> Sommmme people say a man is made out of mud.
> A poor mans made out of muscle and blood!
> Muscle and blood and skin and.......



It's kinda the same with my crew. I kinda have to be the "adult" of the group nowadays, but those guys clown on each other HARD...almost nothing is off limits. Outsiders come in and are often a bit uneasy with the amount of crap the guys talk to each other. I've got to remind them to break the new guys in easy, most of them don't just come in with the thickest skin.

Besides most of them being pretty close, another positive side effect is how resilient they can be to my critiques. I've had some people that are so soft, they'd shut down the minute you put some pressure on them. These guys are asses and elbows when it's time to go to work in an intense situation. They've got trust in me to not make bad calls and I got trust in them to handle the task at hand...it's an awesome combination for this job.


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> As I mentioned in the War Wagon Chronicles. I picked up a plow from a neighbor that had no use fir it. Being as it is raining and blowing outside. Todays project is to fab a mounting bracket fir the plow, make sure it fits and functions. Dismount the plow and bracket then prep and clean fir primer and paint. Then wire the new winch. View attachment 1042964
> View attachment 1042965
> 
> 
> Right now I just have the plow mock mounted fir mounting bracket measurements.
> This is one of my two Honda 420 4x4 Ranchers and has a 2" lift kit. I don't use the machine that often.View attachment 1042966


Gots me one from a scrap yard I plan to mod on to my drug out of the weeds John Deere garden tractor. I have nothing in that thing but repairs but I sure use it a lot. Hope to get a small 4x4 loader tractor at some point but those start around 8 grand in these parts. Could go get one tomorrow but I hope to buy it with side hustle $$. 
The John Deere does well for now. The little thing seems near invincible.


----------



## JustJeff

Police report a supercharged mustang just bristling with cream sickle chainsaws and one blue one, has been seen in the area!


----------



## JimR

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 14f down here they say we could see this xmas weekend.... so much for global warming...


Tomorrow 50 in Mass.


----------



## JimR

mountainguyed67 said:


> Will he also explain how we had global warming in the late 19th century (some heat records were set then), then global warming took several decades off?


He is like the Heinz57 variety of ketchup. You never know what bs is going to come out of his mouth.


----------



## JimR

Monday night after 9pm I ordered a hydraulic toplink kit from Amazon for my tractor. It was coming from a company in the Netherlands. It shipped out standard free shipping on Tuesday at 4:30pm in France. Landed in N.J, flew to Boston, trucked to 2 towns from me by 4:17pm yesterday and delivered today. FedEx does deliver.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Yard. Stick.
> 
> View attachment 1042985
> 
> 
> ‘Ground Blizzard’ expected tomorrow!
> 
> Philbert


P.S.:

There’s firewood under there, somewhere. I would really have to scrounge for it! So I carried in a few boxes of dry stuff from the garage. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> Gots me one from a scrap yard I plan to mod on to my drug out of the weeds John Deere garden tractor. I have nothing in that thing but repairs but I sure use it a lot. Hope to get a small 4x4 loader tractor at some point but those start around 8 grand in these parts. Could go get one tomorrow but I hope to buy it with side hustle $$.
> The John Deere does well for now. The little thing seems near invincible.


Is the plow mounted? Would it be easy to take a picture if the mounting bracket?


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is the plow mounted? Would it be easy to take a picture if the mounting bracket?


Not messed with it yet. Just drug the blade home from the scrap yard. Will have to fab a mount etc. Just couldn't pass up a John Deere blade for 15 bucks!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Philbert said:


> Yard. Stick.
> 
> View attachment 1042985
> 
> 
> ‘Ground Blizzard’ expected tomorrow!
> 
> Philbert


Better put another 3’ stick on that sucker…with a glo stick, lol
gonna be hard to find by Sat.


----------



## JustJeff

We're supposed to get a blizzard tomorrow. I brought enough wood up for a few days so I won't have to go far from the stove!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Damn global warming….


----------



## stillusingstihl

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, my neighbor lent me a Fiskars yesterday evening. I'm not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast!  I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!
> View attachment 1041106
> View attachment 1041093
> Oh no wait!
> 
> Just a second, wrong photos!
> 
> Well my neighbor lent me his Fis...Doooe!
> Hold on! hold on!
> View attachment 1041094
> View attachment 1041095
> 
> 
> Those weren't the right photos either!..
> 
> ...I don't know How I ended up with those last pics?  I mean, they aren't mine!...
> 
> ...Ok here we go! These are the right photos!  Alright then! Were was I?
> Oh yeah!
> Well, my neighbor lent me his Fiskars yesterday evening. Im not sure what model, but its at least six pounds with a 36" handle and boy is it one fast wood splitting son of a gun! I've never split a pile of wood so fast! I think I split two cord in an hour! Unbelievable!View attachment 1041103
> View attachment 1041107
> View attachment 1041096
> 
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


That is a Fiskars Isocore maul (about 8lbs) and you are correct. They are much appreciated here in Australia where we have some pretty hard and twisted timber. They are heavy though compared to a good axe or 6lb Cyclone maul. I only use mine when the hydraulic splitter 'spits the dummy' or the axe is too light. Fiskars also make a superb splitting axe I believe. My mate raves about them because of their 'break-proof' handles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> We were sleeping in the new cabin (or at least trying to sleep) without any front door and a mid-sized bear kept coming back after we chased it (4 times). On the 4th time the bear bit Harold's cooler and flung it 15' into the air, and I instinctively yelled at it and as it ran I chased it for about 50 yards ... wearing nothing but underwear and boots and a flashlight in one hand and my Glock 40S+W in the other. The bear did not come back after that, and we finally got some sleep!



Sounds very American.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> P.S.:
> 
> There’s firewood under there, somewhere. I would really have to scrounge for it! So I carried in a few boxes of dry stuff from the garage.
> 
> Philbert



I have an uncle in Minnie Soda, your picture reminds me of his pictures.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> Is the plow mounted? Would it be easy to take a picture if the mounting bracket?


If you need pics of the mounting brackets, just let me know. My ATV plow has the same mounting tabs.

The mounting brackets are just half-moon shaped channels ... the tab goes in the channel and the pin goes through all 3 holes and holds it in place. The pin has a spring clip that locks it in place.

Let me know if you need any pics, it is in the garage as the Mustang is currently in the body shop. It is a 2006 and I drive it all year round, and it started to bubble the paint in front of the driver side wheel, so I'm getting it fixed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> If you need pics of the mounting brackets, just let me know. My ATV plow has the same mounting tabs.
> 
> The mounting brackets are just half-moon shaped channels ... the tab goes in the channel and the pin goes through all 3 holes and holds it in place. The pin has a spring clip that locks it in place.
> 
> Let me know if you need any pics, it is in the garage as the Mustang is currently in the body shop. It is a 2006 and I drive it all year round, and it started to bubble the paint in front of the driver side wheel, so I'm getting it fixed.


I would definitely appreciate some photos! Thankyou!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would definitely appreciate some photos!


I can grab some photos for ya of mine too. 

Best way I’ve found is to use some 1/4” sheet metal and make a skid plate that bolts to the tube frame with some u bolts, and then 3/8x1.5 or so you make the actual mounts off the bottom of that. It makes for a sturdy mount, and doubles as a great skid plate, just remember to drill or cut out an access hole for your drain plug. 

Also, you want the mounts very close to the center of the wheeler or you will run up on top of your plow. If they plow arms are not long enough, extend them, don’t move the mounts forward


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I can grab some photos for ya of mine too.
> 
> Best way I’ve found is to use some 1/4” sheet metal and make a skid plate that bolts to the tube frame with some u bolts, and then 3/8x1.5 or so you make the actual mounts off the bottom of that. It makes for a sturdy mount, and doubles as a great skid plate, just remember to drill or cut out an access hole for your drain plug.
> 
> Also, you want the mounts very close to the center of the wheeler or you will run up on top of your plow. If they plow arms are not long enough, extend them, don’t move the mounts forward


I'll take all the info ideas and pictures I can get! Thankyou!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I’ll see if it’s warm enough to pull the wheeler out of the show tomorrow and get it into the shop and get some pics of the mods I’ve done to it. I haven’t touched it since I got the jimmy plowing, so it’s covered in snow lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> Very good advice.
> 
> The scariest experience I’ve ever had cutting was when I was bucking up a big blowdown pine tree, and my kids were all out in the woods “helping” aka playing nearby me (obviously staying a safe distance from the saw). I cut the main beam loose with about 6 feet left on the root ball, and it stood right up. It was a very stressful five or so seconds for me to locate all the kids in the woods.


Man I bet was a very stressful five second heart ache! Glad to hear everyone was ok! Be Careful bud! All lives matter!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

SS396driver said:


> NYC DEP are a pain . They cut 100 + ash trees on 55a all nice wood right near the road . Asked about it was told if anyone goes in to get wood they will be arrested . They own the road too so even on the shoulder is a no go. On 55 you can pick up wood on the side of the road it's a state road .
> 
> 
> Nope wife hate store bought jewelry. Very simple tastes would make me return a diamond piece of jewelry in a minute
> 
> Thanks


My Mrs.' makes her own jewelry as well. Thats a very nice jewelry box by the way. Looks like some time definitely put into it!

P. S.
Hey uhg, if you ever do get a piece of diamond jewelry and you wife makes you return it? Return it over to me would ya!


----------



## PEK

Kodiak Kid said:


> So here's the thing I grew up in remote Alaska in a very small tight nitch community where you're neighbors are treated as well as and as if family. Then there's the felling industry. I cut timber on cut'n crews out of remote camps all over Southcentral and Southeast Alaska fir many moon! Then there's the Bering Sea. Hauling crab gear on the deck of 100 foot boats, small crews, 20 plus seasons. Then there's the Navy! Bigger than crab boats, but small fir a Ship. The destroyers I was on had a crew compliment of 350. Although we had several clicks amongst ourselves everyone knew each other's name.
> 
> I guess what Im saying is. All my life. I've been in different brother hoods one way or another! Thats why I clown around so much. I often make the mistake on this forum of talking to someone as if they were a brother and talk to them as such. I know no other way!  I apologize guys if I come across mean or stearn never has that been or will ever be my intentions.
> 
> If any of you ever truly got to know me? You would find that I am very kind, have very few enemies. If any? I am a very giving person, and take care of my own! Weather it be thy neighbor, fellow Cutter, or fellow shipmate, and I love to joke and clown around! That's me! Take it or leave it, because to be a character. First one must have character!
> 
> Sommmme people say a man is made out of mud.
> A poor mans made out of muscle and blood!
> Muscle and blood and skin and.......


We seem to be very alike, lifes to short to have a boring outlook. A wicked sense of humour, compationate towards others, standing by your convictions and not being a sheep who runs with the flock.
The great thing as I have got older is I can say things as they are, do crazy things and people say its his age, wife replies, he has always been like it!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

PEK said:


> We seem to be very alike, lifes to short to have a boring outlook. A wicked sense of humour, compationate towards others, standing by your convictions and not being a sheep who runs with the flock.
> The great thing as I have got older is I can say things as they are, do crazy things and people say its his age, wife replies, he has always been like it!


Roger that!


----------



## PEK

Kodiak Kid said:


> Roger that!


And being with like minded people on a night out, fantastic!


----------



## Philbert

‘The State government is asking people to stay off the roads’. 

People in ditches: ‘Message received.’


Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

In 1982 I bought a NEW HD 3/4 ton Chevy PU, 6.2L diesel, 4 speed trans, 3.73 gears with rear limited slip, 4wd, power steering/brakes, dual fuel tanks, tinted windshield, better cloth seat, front appearance package, gauges, better radio, step bumper and ?. It was $12,250.00 out the door.

To that point in my life, it was the BEST PU I ever owned, I still have it.

SR


----------



## morewood

stillusingstihl said:


> That is a Fiskars Isocore maul (about 8lbs) and you are correct. They are much appreciated here in Australia where we have some pretty hard and twisted timber. They are heavy though compared to a good axe or 6lb Cyclone maul. I only use mine when the hydraulic splitter 'spits the dummy' or the axe is too light. Fiskars also make a superb splitting axe I believe. My mate raves about them because of their 'break-proof' handles.


There are 6lb and 8lb models. The 8 looks to have a larger rear striking flat. I bought a 6 for my son. I'll stick to my splitting axe unless I feel an odd urge.

Shea


----------



## WoodAbuser

It's cold. I need more  Stay safe today folks.


----------



## SS396driver

Weird weather . Sunny and 52 early this morning . Now it’s 54 and raining


----------



## farmer steve

Pulled some wood out from under a tarp. Couldn't see what was there. Thought it was mulberry. Nope. Jackpot!!!! HVBW.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Pulled some wood out from under a tarp. Couldn't what was there. Thought it was mulberry. Nope. Jackpot!!!! HVBW.
> View attachment 1043173


Been burning a lot of hvbw lately myself.


----------



## farmer steve

sean donato said:


> Been burning a lot of hvbw lately myself.


I thought that stack was all mulberry but I must have finished out the stack with the walnut. It will help save the locust and hickory that I want to burn overnight.


----------



## MustangMike

How well does the Walnut do for you guys.

I have some of it down here, but I only burn upstate.


----------



## farmer steve

MustangMike said:


> How well does the Walnut do for you guys.
> 
> I have some of it down here, but I only burn upstate.


Not a lot of BTU's but burns ok. I sell most of it to a lady for her fireplace. She likes the colored flames.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> I would definitely appreciate some photos! Thankyou!


I tried my best to get good shots. Looks like the mounting bracket is one piece that goes all the way across and bolts to the frame. It has channels on each side for the tabs to slip in, then the pins lock it in place. Looks like the backet is close to in line with the back of the front wheel. Best of luck with it.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> How well does the Walnut do for you guys.
> 
> I have some of it down here, but I only burn upstate.


Agreed. Not that much for btu or longevity but I burn some here and there. Not a wood I go looking for , but if one goes down or is free.....


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, my ATV is a Polaris 570. Looks like the mounting bracket is designed for three bolts through the frame, and I'm missing one!

The shape of the mounting part is like a trapezoid, with the mounting tabs on the front side.

The channels on each side are closed in the back (for strength) but open in the front.


----------



## Sierra_rider

bob kern said:


> Agreed. Not that much for btu or longevity but I burn some here and there. Not a wood I go looking for , but if one goes down or is free.....


Sometimes what I burn is based on convenience rather than being the "best" to burn. Pine is that wood that I'll burn is convenient, but will not bother loading in my truck. I don't even have any hardwoods on my property, it's all pine, cedar, and fir. I do get oak time to time from sidejobs and prefer to burn that when I can. However, I burn a lot of pine, just because it's so easily available. The pile I'm pulling off right now came from a tree that was about 30' from my front door. I didn't even haul it to the actual wood pile afterwards, just tarped it and left it in my front yard.

Pine gets a bad wrap around here, people think it burns too quickly and is dirty. As far as having coals in the morning, that seems more a function of having an airtight stove...before I scrounged my free Jotul, my old Earthstove would reduce even the densest wood to ashes overnight. I just build hot fires on the regular and the flue stays pretty clean. I run a brush down it every year and always think that was a waste of time afterwards, it stays really clean.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> FYI, my ATV is a Polaris 570. Looks like the mounting bracket is designed for three bolts through the frame, and I'm missing one!
> 
> The shape of the mounting part is like a trapezoid, with the mounting tabs on the front side.
> 
> The channels on each side are closed in the back (for strength) but open in the front.


Polaris has their own mounting set up that’s a bit different then the one pretty much everyone else uses.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> I tried my best to get good shots. Looks like the mounting bracket is one piece that goes all the way across and bolts to the frame. It has channels on each side for the tabs to slip in, then the pins lock it in place. Looks like the backet is close to in line with the back of the front wheel. Best of luck with it.


Those are great Mustang. Thankyou!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Polaris has their own mounting set up that’s a bit different then the one pretty much everyone else uses.


I may and probably will end up fabbing my own mount. I just can't find any good pics. Mustangs give me a good idea but i think I may end up using 1.5 x 1/4 inch angle and tabs with holes drilled through them then welded on both ends. Then u-bolt the mount to the bottom of the chassis. Should work just fine I'm thinking?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Here Kid, found a pic online that’s the style I build. They make some universal ones that are the same concept but it’s pretty easy to build with a little bit of steel plate. 

If you wanted to go real simple you could just get like some 4x3/8 flat bar and mount it to the frame with ubolts, and mount your tabs on it for the plow, however for me I am rough on my machines out in the sticks and like the extra skit plate protection of the full bottom cover. Then I made the one for my current wheeler, I went pretty much from the front axle to the back axle with the 1/4” steel.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Here Kid, found a pic online that’s the style I build. They make some universal ones that are the same concept but it’s pretty easy to build with a little bit of steel plate.
> 
> If you wanted to go real simple you could just get like some 4x3/8 flat bar and mount it to the frame with ubolts, and mount your tabs on it for the plow, however for me I am rough on my machines out in the sticks and like the extra skit plate protection of the full bottom cover. Then I made the one for my current wheeler, I went pretty much from the front axle to the back axle with the 1/4” steel.
> 
> View attachment 1043214


Nice! Thankyou you for the picture.
You built a full length chassis skid plate out of 1/4 plate?!?!
Must be one stump jump'n, root roost'n, log roll'n rig you have! Good on ya! I bet it helps get the power to the ground too! 
My Hondas have thick polymer full chassis length skid plates. Work great for what Im doing, and Im far from easy on the War Wagon when it comes to brush bust'n haul trails.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Kodiak Kid said:


> Nice! Thankyou you for the picture.
> You built a full length chassis skid plate out of 1/4 plate?!?!
> Must be one stump jump'n, root roost'n, log roll'n rig you have! Good on ya! I bet it helps get the power to the ground too!
> My Hondas have thick polymer full chassis length skid plates. Work great for what Im doing, and Im far from easy on the War Wagon when it comes to brush bust'n haul trails.


My arctic cat didn’t have any kind of skid plate on it when I got it second or third hand. It site very high off the ground with the independent suspension, so I probably didn’t really need the skid plate, but I did it anyway. 

It’s -48 currently at my house so it will be a few days before i have a chance to fire it up and take it in the shop for pics


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My arctic cat didn’t have any kind of skid plate on it when I got it second or third hand. It site very high off the ground with the independent suspension, so I probably didn’t really need the skid plate, but I did it anyway.
> 
> It’s -48 currently at my house so it will be a few days before i have a chance to fire it up and take it in the shop for pics


I understand, and no worries! I appreciate all your advice and info you've already given me this far! Good on ya!


----------



## 501Maico

The cold (24F now) and wind finally made it to my area. Earlier this morning was in the 50's with some rain, then sideways rain turning into sideways ice and then sideways snow flurries. I haven't burned much this season, 3 or 4 stove loads when occasional nights got down in the 20's, but this looks like a solid week of feeding the stove which I prefer.
I bought a heavy hand truck earlier this year and wanted to try trash cans instead of a wheel barrow for hauling wood to my basement and I like it so far. The ground is iced over now but I brought 3 cans into the basement a few days ago. I also found a use for the cheapo HF miniature dollies that I bought on a whim years back. The gray can already has wheels on it and the concave barrel shaped back of the hand truck keeps the cans from rolling off sideways.


----------



## SS396driver

33 and snowing now


----------



## farmer steve

18* w/a 0*windchill. Prolly warm for Alaska but duty calls.  2 buckets split till my fingers got numb and the snot froze on my mustache. Scrounged ash.


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> 2 buckets


And still just 1 "pittccher"....


----------



## WoodAbuser

H-Ranch said:


> And still just 1 "pittccher"....


What H-Ranch said!


----------



## SS396driver

Stepson left Buffalo this morning he was going to come home tomorrow but decided to get out while he could . 

“In Buffalo, this storm will likely at least jump near the top of the list of worst blizzards in the city’s history, if not even becoming the worst," AccuWeather Meteorologist Jake Sojda said. "Four to 6 feet of snow will fall by Sunday and coupled with wind gusts approaching hurricane force [74 mph or greater] to create enormous drifts and impossible travel."


----------



## MustangMike

Temps dropping like a rock here ... from 50 to near 20 in no time flat, and VERY windy!

I have power, but my brother in Carmel NY lost it.


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Weird weather . Sunny and 52 early this morning . Now it’s 54 and raining


Today it’ was raining and 55 at 5am , wind blowing at 35-50 mph, Now 430 pm it’s 27 degrees , and snow flurries figure that crazy weather.


----------



## SS396driver

Squareground3691 said:


> Today it’ was raining and 55 at 5am , wind blowing at 35-50 mph, Now 430 pm it’s 27 degrees , and snow flurries figure that crazy weather.


13 at the moment and snowing . We will have a white Christmas


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Yeaaa, it was sunny 53 earlier today, it's 18 and snow now.


----------



## JustJeff

Our power was out last night and today for a couple hours. It's on now thank goodness. Definitely a blizzard and the corolla is quickly disappearing! Supposed to continue for the next day or so. Hopefully this won't get moved to the weather/precipitation thread! Joking ..sorta. weather is reason we scrounge firewood! Hope everyone has a good Christmas!


----------



## WoodAbuser

JustJeff said:


> Our power was out last night and today for a couple hours. It's on now thank goodness. Definitely a blizzard and the corolla is quickly disappearing! Supposed to continue for the next day or so. Hopefully this won't get moved to the weather/precipitation thread! Joking ..sorta. weather is reason we scrounge firewood! Hope everyone has a good Christmas!


Ur drifts r bigger than my drifts. I think some of mine originally fell in the Dakotas. Merry Christmas to you and all the rest of u scroungers on here.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Temps have dropped some more here. I snapped this pic when I went out for wood a bit ago.


----------



## Sawdust Man

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Temps have dropped some more here. I snapped this pic when I went out for wood a bit ago. View attachment 1043308


Wow! we don't even have thermometers that go that low down here......


----------



## sean donato

MustangMike said:


> How well does the Walnut do for you guys.
> 
> I have some of it down here, but I only burn upstate.


Steve pretty much hit it head on. It's wood and it burns. Not the best, far from the worst. 


farmer steve said:


> 18* w/a 0*windchill. Prolly warm for Alaska but duty calls.  2 buckets split till my fingers got numb and the snot froze on my mustache. Scrounged ash.
> View attachment 1043242


5* about an hours ago when I got home from work. The wind has been a real killer though. Lots of downed trees across power lines and roads.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Temps have dropped some more here. I snapped this pic when I went out for wood a bit ago. View attachment 1043308


Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!


Colder than a clam digger's ass at high tide in the Yukon, as my grandfather would say.

Luckily I'm missing y'alls cold weather. It was probably as warm today as it's been in weeks. I think I saw low 50's at one point.


----------



## wildman

After the kid unloaded the pile on the floor..
Was slightly under weight. He has had the barrow 5 foot high.


----------



## wildman

See


----------



## farmer steve

Sawdust Man said:


> Wow! we don't even have thermometers that go that low down here......


I was surprised to see that it went higher than 60*. You know,Alaska and stuff.


----------



## wildman

Damn mule..


----------



## wildman

I tried to say the wheel barrow was about 5 feet high..new to posting pics and chewing gum.


----------



## wildman

So my last three post's we're from bottom to top..


----------



## MustangMike

I can't even imagine -60 below 0 F!

It is 5* here and very windy and you feel it even just to go out with the dog!

I see from the trail cam that it was -4 at 5 O'clock up at my cabin. Glad I'm not up there tonight.

Because it is not insulated, and only has plywood walls, it is tough to keep it warm if it gets below 10* and is windy.

Insulating the roof is on the list of future projects, but when it is above 20* we will need to open a window upstairs!

Our barrel stove has a temperature-controlled air inlet, but the damper is manual and gets set according to the temperature and wind at bedtime.


----------



## wildman

Minus 50
Record snow....
Volcanic eruption.....
Earthquakes.....
Wind......
Tornado's.......
Was Gore a tree cutter?


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> I was surprised to see that it went higher than 60*.



It’s bad enough having to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit, now you’re making us convert stars to degrees…


----------



## wildman

Cold is cold...
Period.
No contest, never a winner or loser.
Occasional an ass in the group.
Anyone gonna welcome me in?


----------



## Logger nate

Little colder yesterday..
Thankfully didn’t have to work that day. Little warmer today, supposed to be high 30’s next week and maybe some rain.
Hope all you scrounges, I mean scroungers have a great Christmas and stay warm.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Temp dropped a bit more


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s bad enough having to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit, now you’re making us convert stars to degrees…


Smart phone not as smart as advertised.


----------



## farmer steve

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1043396
> Little colder yesterday..View attachment 1043397
> Thankfully didn’t have to work that day. Little warmer today, supposed to be high 30’s next week and maybe some rain.
> Hope all you scrounges, I mean scroungers have a great Christmas and stay warm.


@stihlaficionado. Bet you cant wait.


----------



## Lionsfan

wildman said:


> Cold is cold...
> Period.
> No contest, never a winner or loser.
> Occasional an ass in the group.
> Anyone gonna welcome me in?


I'll bite, welcome to the thread Wildman. Not sure how much you've viewed this thread, but posts pile up quick and the topic changes often, so don't try too hard to stay up to date.


----------



## LondonNeil

Hi guys! I didn't check in for 2 or 3 days as I didn't need to follow the hunting stuff closely and got so far behind I kinda got scared! Then couldn't find the time to catch up so stayed away longer. You probably didn't even notice 

I read you gentlemen are having a major ' day after tomorrow' style mega storm, it looks bad! Stay safe everyone. There will be a few new members of the 100 club after this! I can't imagine the cold some of you are facing.

We just came through a 10 cold spell that was big news here. It was nothing that unusual, maybe a once a decade sort of event, but news because of the energy crisis and price rises. People here aren't used to £20-30 a day heating bills here and with inflation above 10% we've a fully fledged cost of living crisis underway so a cold spell and big bills was news. I managed without turning the gas boiler on. Which was good as when I came to test it I found the controller had died so I couldn't have used it anyway. My two small stoves were about at their limit, running hard for about 15 hours a day to keep the house at snug temps. Outside temps.... We had snow on the ground for a week, lows of -5C in London and highs of just above freezing, so very very mild by your standards! 16-22C inside though.
Stay safe gents, and let's see who gets the 100+ club.


----------



## 501Maico

A balmy 8* here but that's cold for us. The basement normally runs 82~84 but just coals now and needs a reload. Top bedroom floor is 67*.


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> Hi guys! I didn't check in for 2 or 3 days as I didn't need to follow the hunting stuff closely and got so far behind I kinda got scared! Then couldn't find the time to catch up so stayed away longer. You probably didn't even notice
> 
> I read you gentlemen are having a major ' day after tomorrow' style mega storm, it looks bad! Stay safe everyone. There will be a few new members of the 100 club after this! I can't imagine the cold some of you are facing.
> 
> We just came through a 10 cold spell that was big news here. It was nothing that unusual, maybe a once a decade sort of event, but news because of the energy crisis and price rises. People here aren't used to £20-30 a day heating bills here and with inflation above 10% we've a fully fledged cost of living crisis underway so a cold spell and big bills was news. I managed without turning the gas boiler on. Which was good as when I came to test it I found the controller had died so I couldn't have used it anyway. My two small stoves were about at their limit, running hard for about 15 hours a day to keep the house at snug temps. Outside temps.... We had snow on the ground for a week, lows of -5C in London and highs of just above freezing, so very very mild by your standards! 16-22C inside though.
> Stay safe gents, and let's see who gets the 100+ club.


We missed you. Glad you were able to get thru without the boiler. Seems like you have made a good investment in tools for wood scrounging. Now get ur bum in gear and get caught up!


----------



## WoodAbuser

I did start a rumor that u couldn't take the cold and that @LondonNeil was on holiday down under with @Cowboy254 sipping iced tea on the veranda. Since neither of you have had much to say lately. Guess u were too busy feeding the stoves tho and he is too busy enjoying warm temps. Now that I'm done messing with u stay safe and warm friend.


----------



## LondonNeil

southern hemisphere sun sounds a good plan doesn't it!

feed stoves i did. almost half a cord of seasoned oak on ten days. having been away for the week since it warmed up again, back to usual damp and lows of 5C highs of 10C, the house is a chilly 12C with no timer controlled gas boiler to warm the house before arriving home.....so both stoves are at ramming speed again now. things will be comfy in 4-5 hours


----------



## Brufab

wildman said:


> See


True temper for the win


----------



## JimR

JimR said:


> Tomorrow 50 in Mass.


It made it to 57 here yesterday. This morning it is 2 degrees. Yikes.


----------



## GeeVee

Philbert said:


> Yard. Stick.
> 
> View attachment 1042985
> 
> 
> ‘Ground Blizzard’ expected tomorrow!
> 
> Philbert




That Yard Stick from South Florida is a bit out of place, aint it? Are you sure it is calibrated to measure snow? 

Its 27 and clear skies, will only get to 46 today, and drop to 25 tonight, then warm up through out the week to mid 60's everyday next week.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> A balmy 8* here but that's cold for us. The basement normally runs 82~84 but just coals now and needs a reload. Top bedroom floor is 67*.
> 
> View attachment 1043419


I remember those days of having an 80 - 85 degree basement. I use to have a huge N24 Nashua woodstove down there. Man did that stove produce heat. Then I got stupid and finished off part of the basement and the stove had to go. Worse move I ever made. That stove could produce heat for a good 8 hours in any temperature. Now I have an insert up stairs that puts out a fair amount of heat. Back then I would fill my oil tank once a year. Now it is 4.times a year.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> It made it to 57 here yesterday. This morning it is 2 degrees. Yikes.


Yea I'm heading in the opposite direction went from blizzard warning to 50° in a week


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> Yea I'm heading in the opposite direction went from blizzard warning to 50° in a week  View attachment 1043430


Next weekend here is calling for 50 and 55.


----------



## Mr-Greg58

It’s 6 here south of Atlanta, it hasn’t been this cold in over 10 years. It shows to be 19 in Savannah, I’ve never seen it that cold down there.


----------



## Mr-Greg58

A lot of homes on the coast only have heat pumps, they don’t have heat strips either.


----------



## Mr-Greg58

Where’s global warming when we need it?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mr-Greg58 said:


> Where’s global warming when we need it?


Same place it has always been.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

wildman said:


> Damn mule..


You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## chipper1

What's up guys, just chilling?  
Thought I saw one of you guys yesterday down in Indiana lol.
Not sure what model, maybe a park ave, but it looks like a sweet scrounging vehicle .
Got the rack on top, some 33's(guessing), and a huge trunk, all while riding in comfort .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> What's up guys, just chilling?
> Thought I saw one of you guys yesterday down in Indiana lol.
> Not sure what model, maybe a park ave, but it looks like a sweet scrounging vehicle .
> Got the rack on top, some 33's(guessing), and a huge trunk, all while riding in comfort .
> View attachment 1043440


Looks like good ground clearance for hauling the scrounge out of the woods.


----------



## Sawdust Man

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Temp dropped a bit more
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043414


Man that's cold......you can have it!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 1043396
> Little colder yesterday..View attachment 1043397
> Thankfully didn’t have to work that day. Little warmer today, supposed to be high 30’s next week and maybe some rain.
> Hope all you scrounges, I mean scroungers have a great Christmas and stay warm.


That's purdy!
Did you cut a log off that tree, or is it that steep, that it jumped that far from the stump?
I'm guessing the latter to be the case.....


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Looks like good ground clearance for hauling the scrounge out of the woods.


Yeah, it does.
I wonder if he has the front bumper cover off to get the winch mount and push bar on lol.


----------



## chipper1

Oh yeah, remember I said all the talk about the ms400 a while ago made me spend some cash...


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> Oh yeah, remember I said all the talk about the 400 made me spend some cash...


Well............


----------



## chipper1

Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


I would have taken that one.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I would have taken that one.


Yeah, for the price it wasn't a hard one to snag up. 2018 model with low hrs at a little over half of what Randy sells them for. We'll see how I like it, I've always thought they felt a bit heavy and would rather run a 357/359 as they feel lighter in hand(scale only tells part of the story), even though they have a little less power than the 562. I like most of the new creature comforts on the 562, so with this one being ported maybe I'll run it more than the 70cc saws with a 20". Most times I go right from the 550mk1 to a 372 on jobs, not that I have plans to be doing any jobs real soon lol, but I do need to go bid one after the holidays.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


Classic Husky fever symptoms there Chipper1. I hope u fell better soon.


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


Aw heck yea !!


----------



## SS396driver

Below zero this morning up on the mountain . It’s a brisk 4 outside now ,72 in the house ,basement high 80s stove is loaded with oak and locust . Going to my daughters for a brunch. Had to use deicer to get the car door open .


So glad I don’t need to go out for wood at all all winter nice having dry warm wood


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


Cool!
Cookie videos required.......


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


What's in the canning jars?
Spuds? Kraut?


----------



## MustangMike

Nice saw Chipper, ported 562s run very strong, and Randy's work is second to none (I have several saws ported by him). Also, glad to hear you got a good price on it, I'm sure it will put a smile on your face!

However, the new 400 is a game changer ... lighter, more displacement, new transfer technology ... to repeat (and slightly modify) on of my Dad's old quotes:

"Quality (performance) will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 10 mm 044 back in Dec 92. I remember thinking it was a lot at the time, but that saw still runs strong and was my only saw for 18 years ... no regrets!

On the other side of the coin, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so enjoy that saw! A ported 562 will put a lot of other saws to shame.


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> Nice saw Chipper, ported 562s run very strong, and Randy's work is second to none (I have several saws ported by him). Also, glad to hear you got a good price on it, I'm sure it will put a smile on your face!
> 
> However, the new 400 is a game changer ... lighter, more displacement, new transfer technology ... to repeat (and slightly modify) on of my Dad's old quotes:
> 
> "Quality (performance) will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 10 mm 044 back in Dec 92. I remember thinking it was a lot at the time, but that saw still runs strong and was my only saw for 18 years ... no regrets!
> 
> On the other side of the coin, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so enjoy that saw! A ported 562 will put a lot of other saws to shame.


Yea Mike , those 044 are in a class by themselves .


----------



## chipper1

Sawdust Man said:


> Cool!
> Cookie videos required.......


We'll see, need to get some extra time, gotta buy some of that in the near future lol.


Sawdust Man said:


> What's in the canning jars?
> Spuds? Kraut?


Chicken breast .


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Nice saw Chipper, ported 562s run very strong, and Randy's work is second to none (I have several saws ported by him). Also, glad to hear you got a good price on it, I'm sure it will put a smile on your face!
> 
> However, the new 400 is a game changer ... lighter, more displacement, new transfer technology ... to repeat (and slightly modify) on of my Dad's old quotes:
> 
> "Quality (performance) will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 10 mm 044 back in Dec 92. I remember thinking it was a lot at the time, but that saw still runs strong and was my only saw for 18 years ... no regrets!
> 
> On the other side of the coin, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so enjoy that saw! A ported 562 will put a lot of other saws to shame.


I'm sure the power I will like, if it has more power than a 60 and it weighs less than a 372, I'm sure I will like it. 
I'll pass on the 400 for the price, already have a 462 and have had many others, still have the 372's and the ported dolmar 7900, but the 440 is long gone. I'll try one if I get a deal, otherwise maybe someone will let me run one of theirs, just like the 500i. Oh, forgot I still have a 572 I need to assemble .
I'm familiar with those types of quotes, I've also heard it said location location location when investing in land, but I'd rather combine that with highest best use . Like I said, I've already moved on from the 440, and it's owed me nothing, I made lots of firewood, helped lots of friends and neighbors with it, made money doing many jobs with it, and made money on it when I sold it and the guy was pleased with it. I feel I've done alright with my choices in the past, even though some have gone sideways, not many have gone down. I've never bought anything with the intention of keeping it forever, and I have no regrets either .


----------



## svk

Hi guys. We’ve had extreme winds with subzero temps for the last couple of days. I had to go out on the lake yesterday to retrieve a broken down snowmobile for my boys and the larger basins on the lake look like a scene from Hoth. 

I tried to get into my cabin with the truck yesterday and there was just too much snow. I probably could’ve made it if it was a short distance but wasn’t going to abuse the truck to drive 3 1/2 miles in bumper deep snow even though I had traction. With that being said, I’ll be spending Christmas at home rather than at the cabin, but I have several invites to join people for dinner.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


----------



## svk

Nice saw chipper, I love the 562s as you know. Not as much love for the great narcissist on the sticker if you know what I mean


----------



## Sandhill Crane

MustangMike said:


> "Quality (performance) will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten". I honestly don't remember what I paid for my 10 mm 044 back in Dec 92. I remember thinking it was a lot at the time, but that saw still runs strong and was my only saw for 18 years ... no regrets!


I had an 042 or 044(?), only saw for many, many years. Added a 021 for small stuff. The shut-off switch messed up. Parts were not available, or so I was told. The shop put a toggle kill switch on it. Never liked to run it that way. Sat on a shelf for a few years, replaced with a 357XP. I gave it to a friend, and it was passed on to another. 
When I buy something, price is never the first consideration. Everyone is different when it comes to their money.
Now, I also have the 562 stock. The then eleven year old 357 went into the shop. Slow turn around, meaning two to three weeks. I walked out with the 562, very similar to the 357, and kept cutting/splitting. What's not to like about these saws? The 042av was rock solid, but a heavy saw.
I will say, a one saw plan teaches you not to get bound up when blocking limbs and rounds off a downed tree.
Merry Christmas, from southwest Michigan


----------



## svk

Here’s in front of my house


----------



## rarefish383

LondonNeil said:


> Hi guys! I didn't check in for 2 or 3 days as I didn't need to follow the hunting stuff closely and got so far behind I kinda got scared! Then couldn't find the time to catch up so stayed away longer. You probably didn't even notice
> 
> I read you gentlemen are having a major ' day after tomorrow' style mega storm, it looks bad! Stay safe everyone. There will be a few new members of the 100 club after this! I can't imagine the cold some of you are facing.
> 
> We just came through a 10 cold spell that was big news here. It was nothing that unusual, maybe a once a decade sort of event, but news because of the energy crisis and price rises. People here aren't used to £20-30 a day heating bills here and with inflation above 10% we've a fully fledged cost of living crisis underway so a cold spell and big bills was news. I managed without turning the gas boiler on. Which was good as when I came to test it I found the controller had died so I couldn't have used it anyway. My two small stoves were about at their limit, running hard for about 15 hours a day to keep the house at snug temps. Outside temps.... We had snow on the ground for a week, lows of -5C in London and highs of just above freezing, so very very mild by your standards! 16-22C inside though.
> Stay safe gents, and let's see who gets the 100+ club.


I missed you, I need your address! I'll probably never make the 100* club, but it was 2F with feels like -15F this morning. I went out in shorts, T-shirt, and slippers to get wood. Then I remembered I had something in my truck, so I walked down to my truck, started back to the house and remembered I left the charger on my diesel tractor 2 days ago, so walked around back, by the time I unplugged the tractor I was thinking, "ya know, 2* is cold"! sure glad the back door was open. Next time I go out, I'll make sure I put a cap on!


----------



## Squareground3691

Some skidding from blow downs


----------



## ElevatorGuy

It was a brisk 12° but I got that load of busted and stacked.


----------



## Lionsfan

Musta been recent, looks like the jar lifter is still sittin' there.


----------



## Lionsfan

ElevatorGuy said:


> It was a brisk 12° but I got that load of busted and stacked.View attachment 1043516


Holy crap, not a snowflake in sight!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


Yuck!
Hope you get over whatever it is quick.
I hate being sick.....


----------



## Logger nate

Sawdust Man said:


> That's purdy!
> Did you cut a log off that tree, or is it that steep, that it jumped that far from the stump?
> I'm guessing the latter to be the case.....


Good guess, it jumped that far, steeper than it looks


----------



## Squareground3691

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


Green tea , honey, and some fresh garlic  get ur immune system a boost  get well my friend.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


*Hope ur feeling better soon*. Always more crap going around in the winter time. Another reason I hate winter as if frigid cold and snow/ice weren't enough.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


Nice! I was wondering who bought it


----------



## svk

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Squareground3691

Logger nate said:


> Nice! I was wondering who bought it


Me to , Lol


----------



## Sawdust Man

Logger nate said:


> Good guess, it jumped that far, steeper than it looks


It's always like that.....a stupid camera can make a vertical bluff look like it's just a bit of a gentle slope.
From what I've seen driving all over North Idaho, it's all pretty steep.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> Me to , Lol


X3


----------



## Sawdust Man

Anybody need a 18" .325 .050 k095 mount bar?
I came into a deal on more of em than I need....


----------



## MustangMike

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Gonna take the outlaw out and shoot some ice.......


----------



## Squareground3691

Merry Christmas  everyone, stay sharp and be safe


----------



## WoodAbuser

MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year to all!


Yeah what he said!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lionsfan said:


> I'll bite, welcome to the thread Wildman. Not sure how much you've viewed this thread, but posts pile up quick and the topic changes often, so don't try too hard to stay up to date.


.. but it is possible! just not too probable.

and yes, welcome


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> Temps dropping like a rock here ... from 50 to near 20 in no time flat, and VERY windy!
> 
> I have power, but my brother in Carmel NY lost it.


800,000 homes across US this morning w/o power! 

bit N of town when the front got here, took power down hard for 14k homes. by 10 pm news.... local utility still trying! cold, no elec and no heat!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!


or this n that in a brass bra....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sierra_rider said:


> Colder than a clam digger's ass at high tide in the Yukon, as my grandfather would say.
> 
> Luckily I'm missing y'alls cold weather. It was probably as warm today as it's been in weeks. I think I saw low 50's at one point.


at my camp, we been on critical Frozen Pipes aAert! none allowed! by going the distance, so far we have won!!!  

and future prognosis looks good, too. current:


40f! our high for the day. i may head on out in a T.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wildman said:


> Damn mule..


i was thinking... da*n fool!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Not a lot of BTU's but burns ok. I sell most of it to a lady for her fireplace. She likes the colored flames.





MustangMike said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year to all!


yes! ... to all! we like fireplace lights. colored lights, too. colored orange and yellow flames as well... sign of the times, sign of the Season... 

colored flames and lights down at my camp from the other nite...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farmer steve said:


> Not a lot of BTU's but burns ok. I sell most of it to a lady for her fireplace. She likes the colored flames.





501Maico said:


> The cold (24F now) and wind finally made it to my area. Earlier this morning was in the 50's with some rain, then sideways rain turning into sideways ice and then sideways snow flurries. I haven't burned much this season, 3 or 4 stove loads when occasional nights got down in the 20's, but this looks like a solid week of feeding the stove which I prefer.
> I bought a heavy hand truck earlier this year and wanted to try trash cans instead of a wheel barrow for hauling wood to my basement and I like it so far. The ground is iced over now but I brought 3 cans into the basement a few days ago. I also found a use for the cheapo HF miniature dollies that I bought on a whim years back. The gray can already has wheels on it and the concave barrel shaped back of the hand truck keeps the cans from rolling off sideways.
> 
> View attachment 1043226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043229


nice shop/pix! an engine lathe with chips in the bed... and none of the floor! amazing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

singinwoodwackr said:


> Damn global warming….


coldest xmas season for several decades for many....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> ‘The State government is asking people to stay off the roads’.
> 
> People in ditches: ‘Message received.’
> View attachment 1043115
> 
> Philbert


front door! this in this morning from friends in Buffalo, NY... they can't even get to the roads, even if there was no road ban!


and neither can the snow plows! 'worst blizzard since '77!' and forget any vaca flights out of the local airport....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WoodAbuser said:


> It's cold. I need more  Stay safe today folks.


hi WA, just be be careful out there if u happen to get hungry. u know, snow color~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> So here's the thing I grew up in remote Alaska in a very small tight nitch community That's me! Take it or leave it, because to be a character. First one must have character!


some here are definitely _characters_! lol  

and... some of this ( stuff ) i would hate to miss!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> As I mentioned in the War Wagon Chronicles. I picked up a plow from a neighbor that had no use fir it. Being as it is raining and blowing outside. Todays project is to fab a mounting bracket fir the plow, make sure it fits and functions. Dismount the plow and bracket then prep and clean fir primer and paint. Then wire the new winch. View attachment 1042964
> View attachment 1042965
> 
> 
> Right now I just have the plow mock mounted fir mounting bracket measurements.
> This is one of my two Honda 420 4x4 Ranchers and has a 2" lift kit. I don't use the machine that often.View attachment 1042966


shop pix, great! any plow pix in action???


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> The jewelry box B Lumberjack. The jewelry box!


...noted!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawdust Man said:


> Getting kinda cool down here....was 8° last time I checked.



nice lil pix! no pun intended. has a pleasant simpleness about it... u know, form follows function... and exceeds the sum of its digits...

which of course, at times... i try to avoid!


----------



## svk

Maybe I should ask Santa for one of these:






.22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cantoo

They have been going on and on about this big storm coming for awhile so I thought I might as well get the tires chains on my tractor. Few other project in the heated shop so I took the forks off and parked it out back with the blades and buckets. Did the tires chains, oil change, grease job and mounted some new lights. Has a pick up loaded with wood and parked it on my barn where tractor normally goes so I decided I might as well just leave the tractor in the shop until I needed it. Well we got hammered with wind blowing in every direction and drifts everywhere all around my buildings. Played in the shop yesterday so decided I might as well get the tractor out and clean out driveway even though all highways are closed. At one point yesterday all of our Townships truck plows were in the ditch. They only had graders left on the roads. That's when I realized that the area where I keep the snow equipment was under 5' of snow. And worse yet I wasn't quite sure where I left the forks. I had to drive around my house and out across the field to get behind my barn to get at stuff. Snow was drifted in places and due to us being surrounded by dirt fields the snow is packed in pretty good. I only cleaned what I needed to. And of course my OWB solenoid decided to freeze and burn out. I put a brand new one on it last year but kept the old one so was able to put it back on and get fired back up. Then it froze in the fully open position. Damn, always something.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Yeah, for the price it wasn't a hard one to snag up. 2018 model with low hrs at a little over half of what Randy sells them for. We'll see how I like it, I've always thought they felt a bit heavy and would rather run a 357/359 as they feel lighter in hand(scale only tells part of the story), even though they have a little less power than the 562. I like most of the new creature comforts on the 562, so with this one being ported maybe I'll run it more than the 70cc saws with a 20". Most times I go right from the 550mk1 to a 372 on jobs, not that I have plans to be doing any jobs real soon lol, but I do need to go bid one after the holidays.


Bad A** Chipper! Bad A**! Two Thumbs up!

Fir a husky.


----------



## cantoo

Missed the OWB pics. Pic of the band mill.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Well, I just couldn't help myself lol.
> View attachment 1043485


Like a little kid after Christmas. I usually sleep with my new saws fir about a week. Arm tucked around it and all. On a cot in the shop by the saw chop corner of course.

The Squaw won't have it in the bedroom. I guess she doesn't like bar oil, Or maybe its the smell of mixed gas?  Heck, I don't know?


----------



## LondonNeil

@Logger nate the photos look awesome as always


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawdust Man said:


> Gonna take the outlaw out and shoot some ice.......


 I've been trying to decide what 44 to take out and shoot,







SR


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been trying to decide what 44 to take out and shoot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


All of them


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been trying to decide what 44 to take out and shoot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


The blackhawk!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice shop/pix! an engine lathe with chips in the bed... and none of the floor! amazing.



It's a good thing my shop isn't attached to the house, gives a fair chance for the metal shavings to fall off the tread of my boots before I get inside.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Like a little kid after Christmas. I usually sleep with my new saws fir about a week. Arm tucked around it and all. On a cot in the shop by the saw chop corner of course.View attachment 1043584
> 
> The Squaw won't have it in the bedroom. I guess she doesn't like bar oil, Or maybe its the smell of mixed gas?  Heck, I don't know?



I'm the same way lol...even worse is when I get a new bike. Every time I've got a new moto, I usually spend about 2 hours in my shop chair, just staring at it.

I see the wood chips on the floor...does the old lady ***** about woodchips getting stuck in the dryer lint trap too?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sawdust Man said:


> The blackhawk!


 I haven't shot that Blk Hawk in MANY years, I guess I've been saving it for someone who will appreciate it a lot more than me. lol

SR


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawyer Rob said:


> I haven't shot that Blk Hawk in MANY years, I guess I've been saving it for someone who will appreciate it a lot more than me. lol
> 
> SR


I really enjoy my single actions..... I've got a few doubles, but nothing bigger than .357


----------



## chipper1

Sawdust Man said:


> I really enjoy my single actions.....


What are those, when I pull the trigger mine just keep going bang.


----------



## Sawdust Man

chipper1 said:


> What are those, when I pull the trigger mine just keep going bang.


I've got some kinda like that too, but I much prefer the old style stuff for plinking.

Actually, all my modern guns were lost in a terrible shipwreck last year.........you know how that goes......


----------



## Jeffkrib

LondonNeil said:


> Hi guys! I didn't check in for 2 or 3 days as I didn't need to follow the hunting stuff closely and got so far behind I kinda got scared! Then couldn't find the time to catch up so stayed away longer. You probably didn't even notice
> 
> I read you gentlemen are having a major ' day after tomorrow' style mega storm, it looks bad! Stay safe everyone. There will be a few new members of the 100 club after this! I can't imagine the cold some of you are facing.
> 
> We just came through a 10 cold spell that was big news here. It was nothing that unusual, maybe a once a decade sort of event, but news because of the energy crisis and price rises. People here aren't used to £20-30 a day heating bills here and with inflation above 10% we've a fully fledged cost of living crisis underway so a cold spell and big bills was news. I managed without turning the gas boiler on. Which was good as when I came to test it I found the controller had died so I couldn't have used it anyway. My two small stoves were about at their limit, running hard for about 15 hours a day to keep the house at snug temps. Outside temps.... We had snow on the ground for a week, lows of -5C in London and highs of just above freezing, so very very mild by your standards! 16-22C inside though.
> Stay safe gents, and let's see who gets the 100+ club.


Holy S word Neil, spending £20 - £30 on heating per day would suck big time.

Merry Christmas to everyone it’s already Christmas morning here. We are heading to the beach today expected temps of 30C (86F). The beautiful South Pacific is nice and warm this time of year.


----------



## jolj

Merry Christmas


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


Hope you get better soon .
Had a family brunch at my daughters today but my eldest son ,wife and grandson are sick so they couldn’t make it . Not Covid but fever chills and nausea. His house isn’t to far from my daughters so we dropped off a care package electrolytes, teas , tissues . Daughter in law was running a 102.5 fever that broke last night . Grandson just has the sniffles . Going to see them this New Year’s Eve as it’s my grandsons birthday


----------



## 240IH

Kodiak Kid said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!  IMOP, That's why the .50 is such a great extreme range tactical cartridge. Not only does it have great trajectory properties with minimal disturbance by wind when compared to the Creedmoor and other much smaller cartridges. The .50 also has enough lead in it's ass to pierce much heavier or thicker materials at far further distance's as well.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lionsfan said:


> Holy crap, not a snowflake in sight!


I hope we never see snow.


----------



## chipper1

Sawdust Man said:


> I've got some kinda like that too, but I much prefer the old style stuff for plinking.
> 
> Actually, all my modern guns were lost in a terrible shipwreck last year.........you know how that goes......


No, I don't, I keep hearing all these people talking about boating accidents, I've never had one. But I sure have sold a lot, actually everything except my pistols, well the ones I bought anyway .
In MI we can do direct sales of rifles person to person, but you need a permit to purchase a pistol from an individual unless you have a concealed permit, then you use a form when you buy it and turn it in to your local sheriffs office. Supposedly it's not a pistol registry, I say bullcrap. But if you build one you don't need to do any of that happy horsecrap  .
I do have a little double action Taurus PT poly 22, fun little plinker.


----------



## chipper1

ElevatorGuy said:


> I hope we never see snow.


I don't mind snow, it's the "snowflakes" that I could do without .


----------



## MustangMike

One of my friends at the Fish and Game club, who is a few years older than me and a Vietnam Veteran, had a (old model) Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt Long.

He used to shoot that thing so well you would shake your head! Unfortunately, he is not as good as he used to be.

We also talk cars a lot. He as a Viper, some Camaros, some Vettes and used to have a GTO with a self-installed L-88 motor!


----------



## LondonNeil

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## sundance

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to y'all.
-8 last night, crawled up to 1 today. 
Woodstove is keeping the house warm but with the associated high winds it's all it can do. Sized for 99% of our use and not to run us out of the house when temps are normal.


----------



## Jere39

Had a crazy two days of weather. Friday the temps started out in the mid-50's and some heavy rain. That softened the soil before heavy winds roared in bringing much colder temps. Within 24 hours, the temps dropped 59 degrees to -1, and the wind brought down two large evergreen on my neighbor's place. Missed their house, and their utilities, blocked their driveway. Looked like this when I got a call to help "trim their tree"




The tree broke off just above the base, then broke two more places up the trunk when it hit the ground. I Loaded a couple saws, wedges, and the cant hook in my cart behind my 4-wheeler and rolled down around 9 am with temps a finger numbing 3°. I used the Dolmar PS 421 to do some limbing and take some weight off the top. And took a break to find the temps had already risen to 5°:




Switched to the PS 6100 with a 20" bar that did not reach through the base to lighten the base end. Had lots of stress on more than a dozen of the branches on the bottom of the laid over tree. I sent the assembled watchers back plenty far and judiciously started tripping the stressed under-branches. Ultimately, I was able to get it laying down, then sectioned it to roll off the driveway:




My motto is "Have Saw - will travel". My motto is not "Call me, I'll clean up your tree". I called this job done and rode the ATV home in time for lunch, and noted the outside temps had sunshined all the way to 10°. I'm sure this neighbor was very pleased with the help I applied, and won't likely do anymore clean-up till Spring like temperatures. And, no, I don't take this kind of wood for firewood, but I'm sure someone will.


----------



## bob kern

Well with a handle like that, I'm obliged to say howdy! Happen to have an ih 240 u in the tractor shed!


----------



## JustJeff

Still socked in with the blizzard. All the roads are closed and the family that was supposed to come, can't. We have a student here from Paris France and a former student came back to visit from Aberdeen New South Wales Australia. We have packages from all over the world here from family and other students who have stayed with us. Cut our own tree this year which was fun, these girls had never even seen a chainsaw! Got the fire going as the blizzard rages on. Merry Christmas to all you scroungers!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been trying to decide what 44 to take out and shoot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR


Nice collection of 29's you have there SR! Very nice! I have a 629 Classic myself.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> All of them


Agreed!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

B


Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


Bummer, maybe Santa will bring you a remedy. Get well soon! Sierra!


----------



## CDElliott

Sierra_rider said:


> Colder than a clam digger's ass at high tide in the Yukon, as my grandfather would say.
> 
> Luckily I'm missing y'alls cold weather. It was probably as warm today as it's been in weeks. I think I saw low 50's at one point.


Colder than a Witch's tit in a brass bra!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Missed the OWB pics. Pic of the band mill.


looks real cold there c'too! we heard upper areas N border to E... up to 12' snow!!... and or more. we, are finally warming up. stay warm, be safe. thanks for the pix! awesome.... hopefully we will break out of the cabin fever tomorrow! tonite i am burning some oak firewood that is every bit 45 years old. still solid as day one, w/plenty btu's. nice firewood for a Christmas Eve fireside fire. i pulled it as a treat.... 


34f


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Dose anyone know how the term "cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey" came about?


----------



## alanbaker

Favor Johnson


"Favor Johnson" is the story of a hound named Hercules, a flatlander doctor, homemade fruitcake and the real spirit of Christmas.Snow was falling softly…




www.vermontpublic.org





My favorite holiday story. If you like old farmers and kind flatlanders. Less than 12 minutes. I think I am allergic to the story, makes my eyes water.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ltonite i am burning some oak firewood that is every bit 45 years old. still solid as day one, w/plenty btu's. nice firewood for a Christmas Eve fireside fire. i pulled it as a treat....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Like a little kid after Christmas. I usually sleep with my new saws fir about a week. Arm tucked around it and all. On a cot in the shop by the saw chop corner of course.
> The Squaw won't have it in the bedroom. I guess she doesn't like bar oil, Or maybe its the smell of mixed gas?  Heck, I don't know?




tonight?


but seeing is believing! ~


----------



## morewood

We're seeing some very cold temps for the area, low single digits and below zero wind chill. My son mentioned how cold it feels, I told him not to complain.....I've seen much colder. 

When I first went in the service I was stationed at Ft Drum, NY. One mid winter day it was way below zero with a wind chill reported at -49°. We were doing a morning training mission with helicopter pick up/insertion. We got out to the LZ and I was doing anything I could to stay warm. I apparently exhaled and squeezed my eyes closed at the same time......my eyelashes froze to my face!! They froze to my freaking face!! I rubbed my face and everything worked again, but my idea of what is cold was forever changed. The rest of the day went smoothly once the wind died down. I still remember in cold weather training the instructor said he had fewer issues with guys from the south, we weren't afraid to put the right gear on instead of being tough. 

I hope all of you have a blessed and Merry Christmas!!

Shea


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Holy S word Neil, spending £20 - £30 on heating per day would suck big time.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone it’s already Christmas morning here. We are heading to the beach today expected temps of 30C (86F). The beautiful South Pacific is nice and warm this time of year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Hope you get better soon .
> Had a family brunch at my daughters today but my eldest son ,wife and grandson are sick so they couldn’t make it . Not Covid but fever chills and nausea. His house isn’t to far from my daughters so we dropped off a care package electrolytes, teas , tissues . Daughter in law was running a 102.5 fever that broke last night . Grandson just has the sniffles . Going to see them this New Year’s Eve as it’s my grandsons birthday View attachment 1043592
> View attachment 1043593


thanks for sharing! had a late brunch today. couple yard eggs, several bacon strips and tasty hashbrowns... followed by some eggnog and Holiday chocolates...

a lumberjack's special! 
an almost Slam Pack...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MustangMike said:


> One of my friends at the Fish and Game club, who is a few years older than me and a Vietnam Veteran, had a (old model) Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt Long.
> 
> He used to shoot that thing so well you would shake your head! Unfortunately, he is not as good as he used to be.
> 
> We also talk cars a lot. He as a Viper, some Camaros, some Vettes and used to have a GTO with a self-installed L-88 motor!


used to run a NIB 1967 L-88 427 in my '36 Ford 3-window... all DIY! mod/install.... (4-speed, 4:56's... 27-cent hi-test White pump _only!_ if one don't know... the L-88 with correct rect heads is a 12.5:1 CR engine! idles about 900-1100 rpms.  )

_>Unfortunately, he is not as good as he used to be._

i bet he would say maybe so, but am still good once... as I always was!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> shop pix, great! any plow pix in action???


Not yet, and it bums me out too because it snowy today. I just finished up wiring the wench. Took way longer than anticipated. The wench is a 2500 Ramsey. The contactor and control switch are both Warren. I pretty much scrounged up all the parts. The only thing I had to buy was the wiring. And wiring connectors. A 2500 Ramsey is way overkill fir a 420 Honda 4x4, but there is no kill like overkill! Ha ha ha!  I'll be able to set up block an tackle to a tail hold and yard logs up the steep with it though! Seriously! I'll post pics of that when it happens for sure, and it's gonna happen soon! 

Merry Christmas everyone and always...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware,


----------



## cantoo

The expression: "It is cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey" *comes from the practice of putting iron cannon balls on a dimpled brass plate on the deck of a war-ship*. When very cold the brass contracted sufficiently to cause the iron balls to fall out


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CDElliott said:


> Colder than a Witch's tit in a brass bra!


a woman, stuck in airport, Chicago on news today, interviewed said, " I cannot even make up how cold it is outside, but it is so cold that it even hurts to be outside...."


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> The expression: "It is cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey" *comes from the practice of putting iron cannon balls on a dimpled brass plate on the deck of a war-ship*. When very cold the brass contracted sufficiently to cause the iron balls to fall out


i found it, too! guess his fone don't google....? 

_It is widely believed that a brass monkey is a brass tray used in naval ships during the Napoleonic Wars for the storage of cannonballs (piled up in a pyramid). The theory goes that *the tray would contract in cold weather, causing the balls to fall off*._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks real cold there c'too! we heard upper areas N border to E... up to 12' snow!!... and or more. we, are finally warming up. stay warm, be safe. thanks for the pix! awesome.... hopefully we will break out of the cabin fever tomorrow! _tonite i am burning some oak firewood that is every bit 45 years old. still solid as day one, w/plenty btu's. nice firewood for a Christmas Eve fireside fire. i pulled it as a treat.... _






i have about 2/3rds cord, mabe closer to 3/4s....


----------



## SS396driver

Only problem with hickory . Getting ready to load it for the night and it has a huge pile of coals


----------



## Kodiak Kid

cantoo said:


> The expression: "It is cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey" *comes from the practice of putting iron cannon balls on a dimpled brass plate on the deck of a war-ship*. When very cold the brass contracted sufficiently to cause the iron balls to fall out


That be right mate! Right it be! Merry Christmas! An extra ration of grog fir ye me good man!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i found it, too! guess his fone don't google....?
> 
> _It is widely believed that a brass monkey is a brass tray used in naval ships during the Napoleonic Wars for the storage of cannonballs (piled up in a pyramid). The theory goes that *the tray would contract in cold weather, causing the balls to fall off*._


Don't be need'n google fir that question when you' be a sailor mate!
Also, it not be theory mate. It be fact!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Kodiak Kid said:


> Don't be need'n google fir that question when you' be a sailor mate!
> Also, it not be theory mate. It be a fact!


j/k'n ya, kid! and i'll take ur word for it... i just popped it up off the net...

headed out... watch movie with QB...* Rumplestiltskin* is playing!!! sip some sippin' whiskey fireside! a good one, first saw a version in 4th grade...

and, yes.. i do think some here can spin straw into gold!


----------



## cantoo

Just went out to refill the OWB for the night. Everything was frozen shut due to the swirling snow and high winds. Sure hope this crap is over tomorrow. Good bed of coals. Hard to get good pictures in the dark and the darn snow on the lens. Neighbour just posted that the milk truck didn't make it today due to all our roads being closed. Roads not expected to be open until tomorrow night at the earliest. Said they will be dumping milk in the morning. They milk around 100 cows with robots. Another neighbour with 150 cows will be in the same spot. In our day because we had a variety of animals we could just feed the milk to our pigs.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Went up to our mountain place today, I kept reminding myself to get firewood load pictures. I usually forget. We stopped on the drive out to take these. This is the rest of that black oak I bucked and noodled a few weeks ago, and some pine thrown in to finish the load. 




This is a Forest road easement through our property, after loading the oak into the trailer we went up there and cut some pine. You can see it on the sides. 



This is what we cut at the spot in the picture above, this is my son’s truck.


----------



## samaritan

sean donato said:


> Steve pretty much hit it head on. It's wood and it burns. Not the best, far from the worst.
> 
> 5* about an hours ago when I got home from work. The wind has been a real killer though. Lots of downed trees across power lines and roads.


I just started burning some crab apple I got in the summer, Man it smells good!


----------



## farmer steve

MERRY CHRISTMAS scroungers'.


----------



## 501Maico

chipper1 said:


> What are those, when I pull the trigger mine just keep going bang.


Sorta like the bullet accelerator shooters on TV that thrust the gun forward while shooting and never need reloading?


----------



## 501Maico

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice shop/pix! an engine lathe with chips in the bed... and none of the floor! amazing.





Sierra_rider said:


> It's a good thing my shop isn't attached to the house, gives a fair chance for the metal shavings to fall off the tread of my boots before I get inside.


Exactly! The bottom of my shoes takes care of most of them. Tight woven throw rugs seems to pull them right outta the air, especially the small blue "c" shaped ones that make you go ouch and are near impossible to see or remove.


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> I remember those days of having an 80 - 85 degree basement. I use to have a huge N24 Nashua woodstove down there. Man did that stove produce heat. Then I got stupid and finished off part of the basement and the stove had to go. Worse move I ever made. That stove could produce heat for a good 8 hours in any temperature. Now I have an insert up stairs that puts out a fair amount of heat. Back then I would fill my oil tank once a year. Now it is 4.times a year.


Did you experience no cold water unless you ran it for a while? I have never measured my ceiling temps but they must be 90+ judging from the cold water temps.


----------



## H-Ranch

Presents have been opened, OWB filled with scrounged firewood, and wife is cooking breakfast. Life is good. 

Merry Christmas fellow scroungers!


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> Presents have been opened, OWB filled with scrounged firewood, and wife is cooking breakfast. Life is good.
> 
> Merry Christmas fellow scroungers!


I'm curious what did the owb have for breakfast


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> Sorta like the bullet accelerator shooters on TV that thrust the gun forward while shooting and never need reloading?


Don't know what those are, but I've seen them guys in the city with their auto glocks .


----------



## chipper1

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> I'm curious what did the owb have for breakfast


Haha! Well, it's a little warmer today so mostly just mixed hardwood and a few boxes from this morning. Plenty good to keep it toasty inside.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> Did you experience no cold water unless you ran it for a while? I have never measured my ceiling temps but they must be 90+ judging from the cold water temps.


All of our water pipes were on the other side of the basement. My stove was connected to a basement fireplace under out living room.


----------



## JimR

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## 501Maico

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas. Going over to my sisters for the feast.


----------



## dancan

Merry Christmas Y'all !!!

Stay safe and stay good .


----------



## Sawdust Man

Merry Christmas morning y'all scroungers!

The view from the front porch this morning.....


----------



## GeeVee

Merry Christmas Ya Filthy Animals.....


----------



## Philbert

Sawdust Man said:


> Anybody need a 18" .325 .050 k095 mount bar?
> I came into a deal on more of em than I need....View attachment 1043533


Those are nice bars if someone can use them!

Philbert


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's been really mild weather here, the nicest weather we've seen in a few weeks. I loaded up the woodstove before I went to bed last night, come out to my living room this morning and it's 74 inside...I'm going to let this fire die lol. Overnight low was only 52. 

This is a 180 from Christmas last year, when we got over 3 feet of snow on Christmas and my power was out for over a week. Luckily I have a propane standby generator.


----------



## GrizG

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 1043635


"Christmas" must have been a slang term at the time... It didn't exist as an event for perhaps 4,000 years.


----------



## Lionsfan

501Maico said:


> Sorta like the bullet accelerator shooters on TV that thrust the gun forward while shooting and never need reloading?


I always loved watching "The Rifleman" reruns when I was a kid. He'd peel off about 25 through a lever action carbine in about 3 seconds.


----------



## MustangMike

We still have power, as does my younger daughter, so we went to her house (as was planned) this morning and saw 3 of the grandkids.

My older daughter (in NH) was supposed to come down with my grandson, but they have been w/o power so she cancelled the trip.

My brother was w/o power but got it back 9:30 last night. He only lives about 10 minutes away. A tree came down an took down 6 telephone poles.

Will be at one of the stepsons in the afternoon, and the other one is scheduled to be there.

Still a little windy, but at least the sun is out and it is up to 20*. Sorry for using the *, but there is no degree button and I got tired of typing it!


----------



## MustangMike

Lionsfan said:


> I always loved watching "The Rifleman" reruns when I was a kid. He'd peel off about 25 through a lever action carbine in about 3 seconds.


I believe Chuck Conners got the role because he had been a pro basketball player, and when they chucked the gun to him, he caught it!

In addition to the larger loop, they added something to make it fire as the lever closed, and those 92s did hold a lot of short rounds! (but not that many).

That was one of several westerns I used to watch (including Gunsmoke, Bonanza and the Lone Ranger). Back then, they were all broadcast for free from the antenna of the Empire State Building. You just needed an antenna on your roof!


----------



## Brufab

One of a handful of guys who played in the MLB and the nba


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I believe Chuck Conners got the role because he had been a pro basketball player, and when they chucked the gun to him, he caught it!
> 
> In addition to the larger loop, they added something to make it fire as the lever closed, and those 92s did hold a lot of short rounds! (but not that many).
> 
> That was one of several westerns I used to watch (including Gunsmoke, Bonanza and the Lone Ranger). Back then, they were all broadcast for free from the antenna of the Empire State Building. You just needed an antenna on your roof!


Connors was a pro basketball and pro baseball player!


----------



## artbaldoni

Brufab said:


> I'm curious what did the owb have for breakfast


Merry Christmas all!
My OWB had a large helping of cherry and elm with several spoonfuls of bituminous coal on the side.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

"MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!" To all and may the base of your Christmas treesbe "OVERLOADED!!!" With gifts fir all"


----------



## Sawyer Rob

chipper1 said:


> What are those, when I pull the trigger mine just keep going bang.


 Those would be called "full Auto".

SR


----------



## JustJeff

A little judicious application of throttle (all of it) and the corolla popped right out of its wintry tomb! Kubota took care of the rest. Merry Christmas fellow scroungers!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> I've got some kinda like that too, but I much prefer the old style stuff for plinking.
> 
> Actually, all my modern guns were lost in a terrible shipwreck last year.........you know how that goes......


You'res too?!?! So did mine! Must have been the same shipwreck!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> In addition to the larger loop, they added something to make it fire as the lever closed, and those 92s did hold a lot of short rounds! (but not that many).


 It's nothing more than a hole drilled in the lever, threaded and a screw added to hit the trigger when the lever is closed.

Guys use to do it all the time.

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Hopefully I'll have my plow mount finished today! I got this far yesterday. I STIHL need to trim mount to length, drill keeper pin holes and weld on tabs Then remount skid plate and drill u-bolt holes in it. Then mount the entire plow assembly.  




Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hopefully I'll have my plow mount finished today! I got this far yesterday. I STIHL need to trim mount to length, drill keeper pin holes and weld on tabs Then remount skid plate and drill u-bolt holes in it. Then mount the entire plow assembly.  View attachment 1043759
> View attachment 1043760
> View attachment 1043761
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!


Good thing the OSHA guys don't work on holidays.  Merry Christmas KK.


----------



## Philbert

MustangMike said:


> Still a little windy, but at least the sun is out and it is up to 20*. Sorry for using the *, but there is no degree button and I got tired of typing it!


On my desktop computer, it is ‘command / something’ (?). I forget, but you can look it up. Might be different on a Windows machine. 

On my iPhone, I hold down the zero key (not the letter ‘O’) and it gives me the degree option. °

Also works for some foreign punctuation: è ü â, etc. 

Your mileage may vary. 

Stay warm!

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

Philbert said:


> Those are nice bars if someone can use them!
> 
> Philbert


My Makita can run up to 18" and here in Europe they get shipped with a 0.325" sprocket. I'd buy one but I think shipping would be a bit of a killer


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> My Makita can run up to 18" and here in Europe they get shipped with a 0.325" sprocket. I'd buy one but I think shipping would be a bit of a killer .


I like those bars, but just don’t have anything running that combination right now. For the right person, it could be worth buying chains to match!

Philbert


----------



## LondonNeil

°°° easy on my android keyboard.

Command 247 rings a bell


----------



## MustangMike

I use a computer with Windows 11.

If you know of a fix, fine, but I don't think using the * is a big deal problem. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Here is my donation to everyone's white Christmas. How much snow will stay on a 2x4 railing?


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> We still have power, as does my younger daughter, so we went to her house (as was planned) this morning and saw 3 of the grandkids.
> 
> My older daughter (in NH) was supposed to come down with my grandson, but they have been w/o power so she cancelled the trip.
> 
> My brother was w/o power but got it back 9:30 last night. He only lives about 10 minutes away. A tree came down an took down 6 telephone poles.
> 
> Will be at one of the stepsons in the afternoon, and the other one is scheduled to be there.
> 
> Still a little windy, but at least the sun is out and it is up to 20*. Sorry for using the *, but there is no degree button and I got tired of typing it!


20° -- to obtain the degree symbol on a PC hold down the ALT key and press 248 on the number pad. Given that it is an extended ASCII character this CHR number probably works on a MAC too...


----------



## djg james

° .....


----------



## MustangMike

100° OK, Thanks, have to use the # pad , does not work with the # keys above the keyboard.

Learn something every day!


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> 100° OK, Thanks, have to use the # pad , does not work with the # keys above the keyboard.
> 
> Learn something every day!


Yeah... I started playing with IBM main frames back in the early - mid '70s when I was in HS and then with PCs in the early '80s. Among others I got an AAS in microcomputers for business. There was no graphical interface (e.g., Windows) back then... You had to manually insert printer control characters in documents to do things like bold face and underline. I used to create graphics with extended ASCII characters and there are still some that come in handy... like the degree symbol!


----------



## MustangMike

With the cold, wind and snow (up at my property) our 2 trail cams have NOT had a picture of a deer (or anything else) for over 2 weeks! 

But today, we have not 1, not 2 but 3 deer in the same shot, and one is a shootable Buck! We have not seen a Buck on our trail cams since 11/20 (opening WE). It is also the 1st time we have seen more than 2 deer in the same shot! Forgive me for getting excited over small things, but I'm excited!

MZ season opens again tomorrow through 1/1, and me and MechanicMatt and are planning to go up the final WE. It is good to know there is something still hanging around on my property!


----------



## WoodAbuser

A little something for you Jar-heads.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> With the cold, wind and snow (up at my property) our 2 trail cams have NOT had a picture of a deer (or anything else) for over 2 weeks!
> 
> But today, we have not 1, not 2 but 3 deer in the same shot, and one is a shootable Buck! We have not seen a Buck on our trail cams since 11/20 (opening WE). It is also the 1st time we have seen more than 2 deer in the same shot! Forgive me for getting excited over small things, but I'm excited!
> 
> MZ season opens again tomorrow through 1/1, and me and MechanicMatt and are planning to go up the final WE. It is good to know there is something still hanging around on my property!


I'm counting on the Holiday MZ season... didn't see a legal deer during the regular or MZ seasons. Craziest season I've ever had in terms of what I saw in the huntable woods. Residential neighborhoods is a different story!


----------



## MustangMike

GrizG said:


> Yeah... I started playing with IBM main frames back in the early - mid '70s when I was in HS and then with PCs in the early '80s. Among others I got an AAS in microcomputers for business. There was no graphical interface (e.g., Windows) back then... You had to manually insert printer control characters in documents to do things like bold face and underline. I used to create graphics with extended ASCII characters and there are still some that come in handy... like the degree symbol!


When I was in college the computer course taught us to keypunch oak tag cards to run a program on the mainframe, last time I ever did that stuff!

I was preparing Tax Returns in people's homes, on a portable computer (a Kaypro 10) back in 1983! The operating system was CPM!

The floppies were 5.25" and you had to remember to type in "safety" before you moved the computer, or you would ruin your hard drive!


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas everybody! I slept in today and then a friend from high school came over for brunch and she showed me how to make homemade hollandaise sauce which will definitely be added to my repertoire going forward. I’m just out the door to go have dinner with some other friends. The gal hosting lost her husband this summer (a good friend of mine) and her stepdaughter (who will also be there) ended up losing both parents over the past year so when I was she invited me I wanted to make sure I was there for moral support.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Merry Christmas everybody! I slept in today and then a friend from high school came over for brunch and she showed me how to make homemade hollandaise sauce which will definitely be added to my repertoire going forward. I’m just out the door to go have dinner with some other friends. The gal hosting lost her husband this summer (a good friend of mine) and her stepdaughter (who will also be there) ended up losing both parents over the past year so when I was she invited me I wanted to make sure I was there for moral support.


just moral support....ok.....


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> When I was in college the computer course taught us to keypunch oak tag cards to run a program on the mainframe, last time I ever did that stuff!
> 
> I was preparing Tax Returns in people's homes, on a portable computer (a Kaypro 10) back in 1983! The operating system was CPM!
> 
> The floppies were 5.25" and you had to remember to type in "safety" before you moved the computer, or you would ruin your hard drive!


Yeah... punch cards and APL terminals is what I started with. APL used a what was essentially a Selectric typewriter with a special APL print ball and acoustical coupler. I think the modem was like 180 baud and dropped off regularly. That was the days when it took 6 minutes to send a one page fax! My father started using modems when they were in handmade wooden boxes and worked on MIS systems with 10s of thousands of punch cards. Kids today have no idea what it is like to write code on paper, desk check it, and fill out forms by hand that then got key punched. That stuff almost drove me away all together. The PC and GUI made it tolerable and fun!


----------



## SS396driver

Got a nice gift . Picture of me and my bil when we got the Christmas tree 8x10


----------



## freeasaburt

It's 10 past midnight here now, because of the incessant rain my bonfire idea was far from feasible but we had a nice family get together, with loads of meat, wine, beer, ... but most of all a good vibe and lots of laughter. I dug up a quite old Nikko rc car and my sisters' kids simply loved it, more than the new things they got! I knew it was worth saving... Still works perfectly, btw




Merry xmas, everyone!


----------



## Jeffkrib

MustangMike said:


> I use a computer with Windows 11.
> 
> If you know of a fix, fine, but I don't think using the * is a big deal problem. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.





GrizG said:


> 20° -- to obtain the degree symbol on a PC hold down the ALT key and press 248 on the number pad. Given that it is an extended ASCII character this CHR number probably works on a MAC too...


Beat me to it, the old ASCI codes, good making symbols appear on your screen when young people are watching you type.


----------



## freeasaburt

GrizG said:


> Yeah... punch cards and APL terminals is what I started with. APL used a what was essentially a Selectric typewriter with a special APL print ball and acoustical coupler. I think the modem was like 180 baud and dropped off regularly. That was the days when it took 6 minutes to send a one page fax! My father started using modems when they were in handmade wooden boxes and worked on MIS systems with 10s of thousands of punch cards. Kids today have no idea what it is like to write code on paper, desk check it, and fill out forms by hand that then got key punched. That stuff almost drove me away all together. The PC and GUI made it tolerable and fun!


I'm 42 now, and the funny thing is for me it went the opposite way. I grew up with DOS, and the windows versions up to xp. Then I switched to linux and embraced the power or the command line... Professionaly I use windows (10/11) again now because I have to but my systems home only run linux, and I know why.


----------



## GrizG

freeasaburt said:


> I'm 42 now, and the funny thing is for me it went the opposite way. I grew up with DOS, and the windows versions up to xp. Then I switched to linux and embraced the power or the command line... Professionaly I use windows (10/11) again now because I have to but my systems home only run linux, and I know why.


Between teaching at colleges and my jobs in "the real world" Windows and MS Office ruled... My primary tools for analysis and regulatory reporting, with data from enterprise systems, was MS Access and VBA. Now... Open Office, Thunderbird, and Chrome cover the basics. This as I am retired from the work world, have no interest in consulting, and like the notion of "free."


----------



## freeasaburt

I basically hate any kind of 'office' applications, although if they need to be used i prefer open/libre office. Thunderbird has been my preferred mail client for years, firefox my preferred browser with chromium (the open source 'simple' version of chrome) as a backup.
There's a plethora of reasons to use an open source operating system like linux, openbsd, freebsd, ... but the fact that nobody is actually interested in (or actively monitoring, maybe?) what you do with the device you installed the OS on is already quite a bonus imo!


----------



## bran1har

Just welded up a log cant out of of scrap steel: piece of pipe and some rebar, what a game changer. No more wrestling 1000lb logs


----------



## sean donato

Man 7 pages in 2 days lol. 
Well I hope everyone had a merry Christmas. We ended up just staying home. I'm cleared and had a negative test this week, but the same day my wife tested positive for covid. So we didn't go over to mom and dad's and didn't have her family over today. This will be her 3rd time having covid and if she didn't have to test for work, she wouldn't have known it. Said she had a mild headache but didn't think anything about it. Oh well. Everything will be postponed till after the new year. Having said that we had a pretty decent time just with us. Kids were pretty bummed from not seeing everyone, but we made the most of it. 
Weather warmed up quite a bit today as well. Which were thankful for. We were out of power nearly all day Friday. Of course it went out right about the time I got to work and the wife said it came back on abou an hour before I came home. Sure makes me thankful the hose is heated by a wood furnace. The blower doesn't work, but the heat still circulates through the vents. Far end of the house gets kinda chilly but it's livable. Really need to get a fully automatic generator set up. My wife won't hook the generator up. Which I don't blame her, it's kinda heavy and you need to shut off the breaker for the hot water heater. Other then that we didn't get much snow amd the wind wasn't nearly as bad as we thought it was going to be.


----------



## freeasaburt

Outages are almost unthinkable here. Things can always go wrong, a car or truck running into a pole with no backup line for example, but even if something like that happens it's usually fixed in a few hours. Low temperatures made a few pipes burst and put a few villages without running water for a couple of days, which is so exceptional it made the national news. 
Still, I'm still looking into becoming less dependent on 'the system', including the power grid. It's now more clear than ever (with the war in the Ukraine) that said system is super fragile... I'd rather have more firewood and, when I can afford them, solar panels.


----------



## sean donato

freeasaburt said:


> Outages are almost unthinkable here. Things can always go wrong, a car or truck running into a pole with no backup line for example, but even if something like that happens it's usually fixed in a few hours. Low temperatures made a few pipes burst and put a few villages without running water for a couple of days, which is so exceptional it made the national news.
> Still, I'm still looking into becoming less dependent on 'the system', including the power grid. It's now more clear than ever (with the war in the Ukraine) that said system is super fragile... I'd rather have more firewood and, when I can afford them, solar panels.


Solar is great, we have a 9.88kw system, but doesn't help when the power goes out unless you have battery back up. ($$$$$) wasn't worth it for the cost of the batteries were nearly twice what the rest of the system cost. I can buy a lot of diesel/gas for $40k . Our biggest issue with the power going out is were the dead end of the line. Think there's 10 houses back the lane. Line comes from the top of the mountain down to my place then out to the neighbors. Literally was told by the power company we're the last customers they are worried about since our line feeds so flew houses. Makes a good generator worth its weight in gold. Fortunately the long power outages we had 10 years ago seem to be less frequent recently.


----------



## Sierra_rider

sean donato said:


> Solar is great, we have a 9.88kw system, but doesn't help when the power goes out unless you have battery back up. ($$$$$) wasn't worth it for the cost of the batteries were nearly twice what the rest of the system cost. I can buy a lot of diesel/gas for $40k . Our biggest issue with the power going out is were the dead end of the line. Think there's 10 houses back the lane. Line comes from the top of the mountain down to my place then out to the neighbors. Literally was told by the power company we're the last customers they are worried about since our line feeds so flew houses. Makes a good generator worth its weight in gold. Fortunately the long power outages we had 10 years ago seem to be less frequent recently.


Luckily, I'm on a pretty important feed, so I'm never the last to get powered restored during a widespread outage. Even earlier this year when my service drop was completely destroyed by broken pine trees, my service drop was put back up before many other people had power.


----------



## freeasaburt

sean donato said:


> Solar is great, we have a 9.88kw system, but doesn't help when the power goes out unless you have battery back up. ($$$$$) wasn't worth it for the cost of the batteries were nearly twice what the rest of the system cost. I can buy a lot of diesel/gas for $40k . Our biggest issue with the power going out is were the dead end of the line. Think there's 10 houses back the lane. Line comes from the top of the mountain down to my place then out to the neighbors. Literally was told by the power company we're the last customers they are worried about since our line feeds so flew houses. Makes a good generator worth its weight in gold. Fortunately the long power outages we had 10 years ago seem to be less frequent recently.


Batteries are subsidized here now. Which is good, but also a tell tale. 'They' are just not able to provide ample power at peak use anymore. Which is something that knowledgeable people have been predicting for years, by the way... We all use shitloads of power I guess, but rather than admitting the truth (which was already bleak enough without the prospect of a massive amount of electric cars and a planned increase in electric heating) the powers that be just keep on playing the 'don't worry!' game. I guess we'll see...


----------



## chipper1

17f here now. 
That was easy .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Hopefully I'll have my plow mount finished today! I got this far yesterday. I STIHL need to trim mount to length, drill keeper pin holes and weld on tabs Then remount skid plate and drill u-bolt holes in it. Then mount the entire plow assembly.  View attachment 1043759
> View attachment 1043760
> View attachment 1043761
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!


One thing I like to do to my quads I've plowed with, is zip strap the reverse safety so you don't have to pull the brake to get the quad into reverse. I just need to make sure I'm completely stopped before I bump it into reverse, which is hard when plowing. I also found it to be easier for me to zip strap the lever while the quad is standing up on end like yours.
Notice I'm not recommending anyone do this as it could be a safety issue, but rather just sharing my experience .
I


----------



## sean donato

freeasaburt said:


> Batteries are subsidized here now. Which is good, but also a tell tale. 'They' are just not able to provide ample power at peak use anymore. Which is something that knowledgeable people have been predicting for years, by the way... We all use shitloads of power I guess, but rather than admitting the truth (which was already bleak enough without the prospect of a massive amount of electric cars and a planned increase in electric heating) the powers that be just keep on playing the 'don't worry!' game. I guess we'll see...


Yeah I hear that. We got an email last week about conserving power during the holidays to prevent the possibility of rolling blackouts/brown outs. Funny we just shut down three mile island so we lost another Power plant when we desperately need more power production.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> you need to shut off the breaker for the hot water heater.



If the water is already hot, you don’t need to heat it.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> If the water is already hot, you don’t need to heat it.


On the off chance it starts heating it would over load either of my current generators if anything else is running at the same time. Easier to just cut power to it and go on living like normal and not having to step up to a bigger generator. Keep the deep freeze, fridge and the lights on. One day I'll score a bigger generator and not have to worry about it.


----------



## JimR

That last storm was really bad
My sister and her husband lost their truck to a fallen tree. He is pissed about that. I think they will total it. It needs a new cab, two front doors and a possible hood.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Even Santa's Reindeer will contest that. 

You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"



And let us not forget the much less fortunate orphans and families out there on Christmas! May our prayers be with them! 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> One thing I like to do to my quads I've plowed with, is zip strap the reverse safety so you don't have to pull the brake to get the quad into reverse. I just need to make sure I'm completely stopped before I bump it into reverse, which is hard when plowing. I also found it to be easier for me to zip strap the lever while the quad is standing up on end like yours.
> Notice I'm not recommending anyone do this as it could be a safety issue, but rather just sharing my experience .
> I


Roger! Sounds like good info! I like it. I'll give it a try Chipper, and let you know how it works!


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> On the off chance it starts heating


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> just moral support....ok.....


She’s 78. lol. So yeah


----------



## turnkey4099

GrizG said:


> 20° -- to obtain the degree symbol on a PC hold down the ALT key and press 248 on the number pad. Given that it is an extended ASCII character this CHR number probably works on a MAC too...



I'l;l luive with * before using all those key strokes


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> One thing I like to do to my quads I've plowed with, is zip strap the reverse safety so you don't have to pull the brake to get the quad into reverse. I just need to make sure I'm completely stopped before I bump it into reverse, which is hard when plowing. I also found it to be easier for me to zip strap the lever while the quad is standing up on end like yours.
> Notice I'm not recommending anyone do this as it could be a safety issue, but rather just sharing my experience .
> I


My rig , snow pushing bad arse !!


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> Hope everyone has a good Christmas...I was planning on visiting some family today, but I'm pretty sure I came down with the flu or covid last night. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue/body aches, headache...I almost never get sick, so I turn into a giant sissy when I do get sick.


I hope you get over this bug. There are a lot of viruses going around lately. I personally know of one that strikes like a bear but is gone 24 hours later.


----------



## 501Maico

LondonNeil said:


> My Makita can run up to 18" and here in Europe they get shipped with a 0.325" sprocket. I'd buy one but I think shipping would be a bit of a killer


The 3/8lp cutters on my Makita still have some meat left so I haven't installed yet, but I have everything to switch over to a .325 rim drive setup. Just don't like the wimpy bar and small 7 tooth nose or I would have stayed with 3/8lp which cuts well. The stock bar is 16" but it only has 14" of cut so I went with an 18" bar.


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> My rig , snow pushing bad arse !!


Nice buggy you got there. Sometimes I wish that I had a cab on my tractor. With all the work I do on our woodlot I would have had to open all my roads up to keep from destroying the cab. For snow removal I have my tractor plus my Ram pickup has an 8' Fisher plow on it. So far this year I have yet to need either of them. We have only had 3 inches of snow from 2 storms so far.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> Nice buggy you got there. Sometimes I wish that I had a cab on my tractor. With all the work I do on our woodlot I would have had to open all my roads up to keep from destroying the cab. For snow removal I have my tractor plus my Ram pickup has an 8' Fisher plow on it. So far this year I have yet to need either of them. We have only had 3 inches of snow from 2 storms so far.


Yea , it makes quick work and cab is nice in stormy weather, when we get real heavy snow break out the orange machine.


----------



## 501Maico

Lionsfan said:


> I always loved watching "The Rifleman" reruns when I was a kid. He'd peel off about 25 through a lever action carbine in about 3 seconds.


I still watch him plus a hand full of other western usual suspects. A few of the episodes show a closeup of the screw that sets the trigger off.


----------



## 501Maico

16* out and it feels like a heat wave. I even forgot to check my stove when I got up this morning but there were still enough coals to light off after a 10 hour burn.


----------



## Mr-Greg58

It’s 12 here, we are not used to or prepared for this. Three days below freezing has caused a lot of frozen pipes, we have three schools reporting water leaks inside of block walls, we will probably have more when it warms up.


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> A few of the episodes show a closeup of the screw that sets the trigger off.


And the ATF had no problems with that, but a Rare Breed trigger is a "machine-gun ", whatever . I'm not all about them myself or any binary triggers, but a trigger ain't a machine-gun. If all the gun owners were as tough as they make themselves sound on a forum, this country would be a whole lot different, like was intended and fought for. We'll see how we are doing after the next round of welfare from the man, it's gonna get ugly, but most aren't paying attention.


----------



## 501Maico

I have a comfortable heated snow setup but I wish we had more heavy snows.  The seat and dash swivels 180° so operator can look straight on at the blower or blade. 16 gears with a super low granny gear made it feel safe enough to get out and snap some pics.


----------



## Squareground3691

501Maico said:


> I have a comfortable heated snow setup but I wish we had more heavy snows.  The seat and dash swivels 180° so operator can look straight on at blower or blade. 16 gears with a super low granny gear made it feel safe enough to get out and snap some pics.
> 
> View attachment 1043911
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043912


Nice


----------



## chipper1

501Maico said:


> I have a comfortable heated snow setup but I wish we had more heavy snows.  The seat and dash swivels 180° so operator can look straight on at the blower or blade. 16 gears with a super low granny gear made it feel safe enough to get out and snap some pics.
> 
> View attachment 1043911
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043912


That's sweet. You should have someone video you walking beside it with your phone in your hand, acting like it's remote control . 
I'll be moving about 12-14 here in a bit. Then it starts warming up and the rain starts Thursday and last all weekend, gonna be a mess!


----------



## WoodAbuser

501Maico said:


> I have a comfortable heated snow setup but I wish we had more heavy snows.  The seat and dash swivels 180° so operator can look straight on at the blower or blade. 16 gears with a super low granny gear made it feel safe enough to get out and snap some pics.
> 
> View attachment 1043911
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043912


Much more civilized than the old JD 2020 with 4 auger high blower I used to run. I stiff necked it. HaHa


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet. You should have someone video you walking beside it with your phone in your hand, acting like it's remote control .
> I'll be moving about 12-14 here in a bit. Then it starts warming up and the rain starts Thursday and last all weekend, gonna be a mess!


Yea , that’s a sloppy mess for sure


----------



## chipper1

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , that’s a sloppy mess for sure


The first part of 8-10 was a little heavy, but the top few inches is fluff, at least til the rain starts. It's gonna be real nasty next weekend I was hoping to try the 562 out, we'll see, at least the temps will be nicer for cutting.


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> That's sweet. You should have someone video you walking beside it with your phone in your hand, acting like it's remote control .
> I'll be moving about 12-14 here in a bit. Then it starts warming up and the rain starts Thursday and last all weekend, gonna be a mess!


Remote control from inside the house sitting by the wood stove. Now that would be the lap of luxury.


----------



## 501Maico

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice


I bought the blower a week before this piddly little snow and was excited to try it out. Sometime later we had a rare deep snow and I cleared 3/4 mile of driveway and access road.


----------



## 501Maico

WoodAbuser said:


> Much more civilized than the old JD 2020 with 4 auger high blower I used to run. I stiff necked it. HaHa


I almost bought a 2020 when I was looking for tractors.


----------



## GrizG

turnkey4099 said:


> I'l;l luive with * before using all those key strokes


Being the only guy in my HS typing class was distracting in a very good way…. However I did learn to type which has served me well!


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> Remote control from inside the house sitting by the wood stove. Now that would be the lap of luxury.


Here ya go. Supply your own beer.!  









Remote Control Snow Blower - Remote Control Lawn Mowers For Sale


Remote Control Snow Blower for sale. We are currently China’s first and only remote control snow blower manufacturer.




remote-mower.com


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> Yea , it makes quick work and cab is nice in stormy weather, when we get real heavy snow break out the orange machine.


I bought my Truck in January of 2017 new without a plow. After 3 years of snow removal with my tractor I decided to put a plow on it. Now most of the plowing is done with the truck. Moving any big piles is done with the loader on my tractor. I scrape my driveway down to the pavement using a grader blade in the tractor. For some reason that does a much better job than the Fisher plow.


----------



## JimR

While us hunters spend time in the woods looking for deer. Sometime since yesterday morning three deer walked up our back lawn to nibble on our spreading yews on the right side of our house before walking up our other driveway to cross over the street to our woodlot. The tracks indicated a mom and a set of yearling twins. I wish I could have seen them. Yesterday morning we had 3 otters in the pond. They didn't stay long as there are no fish in the pond this year due to it being dredged out. It is a busy year for the animals. A week ago we had a Bobcat cross the dam and spillway at 2pm.


----------



## GrizG

JimR said:


> While us hunters spend time in the woods looking for deer. Sometime since yesterday morning three deer walked up our back lawn to nibble on our spreading yews on the right side of our house before walking up our other driveway to cross over the street to our woodlot. The tracks indicated a mom and a set of yearling twins. I wish I could have seen them. Yesterday morning we had 3 otters in the pond. They didn't stay long as there are no fish in the pond this year due to it being dredged out. It is a busy year for the animals. A week ago we had a Bobcat cross the dam and spillway at 2pm.


When I’m in the woods deer hunting I look at all the hazard trees, all the trees that might yield interesting boards, and all the firewood opportunities. It’s a pleasant treat when critters happen by.…


----------



## MustangMike

I learned typing by accident, but very glad that I did.

11th grade English, the teacher encouraged me not to take the regents exam because "I was more likely to pass the non-regents". Well, I took the non-regents, it looked to me to be just the same as the regents, and I thought I did well on it. However, they LOST my exam, claimed I never took it, and gave me a 0 on it!

I was furious, but I had to go to Summer School to re-take English. I insisted on taking the Regents (because they would not lose that) and I passed.

But summer school was three periods, and the bus only went once in the morning and then after the third period, so I signed up for the typing class as a way to kill the time. It was likely one of the best things I ever did education wise.


----------



## MustangMike

I learned to use the adding machine keys w/o looking by working in my Dad's office. He was a Lawyer and Licensed Public Accountant, and I helped with the accounting and taxes.

At the time, he had state of the art Hermes electronic adding machines that would print positive #s in black and negative #s in red on the tape.

What screws me up (if I'm not looking) is these touch tone phones have the #s the exact opposite as a numeric keypad (on the computer) or an adding machine!

Why do they do that???


----------



## MustangMike

According to my trail cams (up at the Catskill property) it was -22° on Christmas Eve, -14° on Christmas Day, and -5° F last night.

I guess that helps to explain why my Ash trees up there are still alive when all the ones down here are dead!

That Emerald Ash bore must not like the cold!

It is rare to go below 0° F down here, and I think the worst I've seen is -12° F.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I learned typing by accident, but very glad that I did.
> 
> 11th grade English, the teacher encouraged me not to take the regents exam because "I was more likely to pass the non-regents". Well, I took the non-regents, it looked to me to be just the same as the regents, and I thought I did well on it. However, they LOST my exam, claimed I never took it, and gave me a 0 on it!
> 
> I was furious, but I had to go to Summer School to re-take English. I insisted on taking the Regents (because they would not lose that) and I passed.
> 
> But summer school was three periods, and the bus only went once in the morning and then after the third period, so I signed up for the typing class as a way to kill the time. It was likely one of the best things I ever did education wise.


I intentionally took typing... After playing with Fortran and APL in the IBM Explorer Post while in HS I figured I'd probably spend a lot of time behind a keyboard during my life. Looking back, it still astounds me how many high paid programmers, analysts, managers and executives I worked with that were 2 to 4 finger typists. For me typing is faster than printing or writing and I don't like things that slow down my thinking!


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> According to my trail cams (up at the Catskill property) it was -22° on Christmas Eve, -14° on Christmas Day, and -5° F last night.
> 
> I guess that helps to explain why my Ash trees up there are still alive when all the ones down here are dead!
> 
> That Emerald Ash bore must not like the cold!
> 
> It is rare to go below 0° F down here, and I think the worst I've seen is -12° F.


I’ve read that it takes -35 to kill them but perhaps they die at temps warner than that.


----------



## svk

We had to take typing in ninth grade and you needed to get at least 56 words a minute in order to get a B. I begrudgingly learned how to type, and it turned out to be a very good decision because I can still type quite well.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

IF I really have a lot of snow to move, this is what I use,







It will move a lot more snow than we ever get around here, even without chains on it...

SR


----------



## freeasaburt

I learned to type on an old school mechanical typewriter, back when I was a kid. The kind that punches an inked tape onto the paper. The force you have to use and the actual distance you have to press each key sure make for some good practice  .

My mother found a way older typewriter than the one I learned on, at a thrift store or something, that she has at her place, for decoration... I love it, especially the brand name! (although I don't know if it actually was the same company as the gun manufacturer.)


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> According to my trail cams (up at the Catskill property) it was -22° on Christmas Eve, -14° on Christmas Day, and -5° F last night.
> 
> I guess that helps to explain why my Ash trees up there are still alive when all the ones down here are dead!
> 
> That Emerald Ash bore must not like the cold!
> 
> It is rare to go below 0° F down here, and I think the worst I've seen is -12° F.


If I remember your camp isn’t all that far from my place


----------



## SS396driver

The chains come out when it’s deep or icy


----------



## GrizG

svk said:


> We had to take typing in ninth grade and you needed to get at least 56 words a minute in order to get a B. I begrudgingly learned how to type, and it turned out to be a very good decision because I can still type quite well.


When I was in school Typing and Home Economics were for the girls... shop classes and mechanical drawing was for the boys. There were a few strays like me who crossed the lines as we saw skills that would be useful to us. There was one girl in my mechanical drawing classes... she wanted to be an engineer as I recall. In Jr. High there was a group of wise guy trouble makers who decided to take Home Eco just to stir things up. It kind of back fired on them as they wore their flowery aprons in cooking classes and sewed dresses... Their photos were splashed around regularly so the joke was on them!


----------



## MustangMike

SS396driver said:


> If I remember your camp isn’t all that far from my place


I'm near Hancock, at about 2,200 feet up, overlooking Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10.

On Rte 17 it is exit 87A. It is between Roscoe and Binghampton.


----------



## GrizG

freeasaburt said:


> I learned to type on an old school mechanical typewriter, back when I was a kid. The kind that punches an inked tape onto the paper. The force you have to use and the actual distance you have to press each key sure make for some good practice  .
> 
> My mother found a way older typewriter than the one I learned on, at a thrift store or something, that she has at her place, for decoration... I love it, especially the brand name! (although I don't know if it actually was the same company as the gun manufacturer.)


I had a big manual office typewriter for years. It had to weight 40 lbs or more. It was in excellent shape. Nobody would buy it and I just couldn't bear to throw it away. Ultimately I donated it to a theatre group who used it as a prop in plays.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> We had to take typing in ninth grade and you needed to get at least 56 words a minute in order to get a B. I begrudgingly learned how to type, and it turned out to be a very good decision because I can still type quite well.


I took less than a few days of typing as they had messed my schedule up really bad, then once I couldn't catch up, because I started a week late, they finally got me into my actual classes. Two weeks of screwing around to get me into the right courses, half the time folks don't believe me when I tell them this stuff as it's not supposed to happen that way, not sure why I seem to be in that club. I also never got a certificate for 2yrs at the tech school because they changed the sheet metal fab course to heating and cooling so I didn't qualify for either. One of the things that upset me most at the time that went sideways, was when they changed the age you could buy alcohol from 18 to 21 the yr before I turned 18. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all .
So, back to the typing... I still type 100 words a minute even though I didn't finish but one complete week of the class, the only problem is that it take me 20 minutes to fix all the mistakes .


----------



## MustangMike

I did some research. Seems the cold may not kill them (entirely), but it can slow them down and give the trees a fighting chance.

-20° F can kill 79% of them, and -30° F can kill 98% of them.

Trouble is, the ones near the ground will rarely get that cold, but at least I know the cold temps up there does slow them down!

This helps to explain why my Ash trees up there are still alive when the ones down here (of any size) are all dead.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I took less than a few days of typing as they had messed my schedule up really bad, then once I couldn't catch up, because I started a week late, they finally got me into my actual classes. Two weeks of screwing around to get me into the right courses, half the time folks don't believe me when I tell them this stuff as it's not supposed to happen that way, not sure why I seem to be in that club. I also never got a certificate for 2yrs at the tech school because they changed the sheet metal fab course to heating and cooling so I didn't qualify for either. One of the things that upset me most at the time that went sideways, was when they changed the age you could buy alcohol from 18 to 21 the yr before I turned 18. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all .
> So, back to the typing... I still type 100 words a minute even though I didn't finish but one complete week of the class, the only problem is that it take me 20 minutes to fix all the mistakes .


I have no doubts about any of this! When the colleges with which I was associated changed requirements you were allowed to finish the program as it was in the catalog when you started. If not for that a lot of students would have had one or more additional semesters added to their program. Public schools... they don't give two craps about things like that. They wouldn't let one of my life long friends graduate over something stupid... He got the last laugh. He attended an open enrollment community college and then went to a 4 year school and grad school. Now he's retired and living in his 10,000 sq ft house with a huge financial cushion.


----------



## MustangMike

I still have my Kaypro 10 with the 6" green phosphors screen!

I used to break it out for the kid's party's when they were younger. It was like have a Model T - Computer. They loved playing aliens and pong on it.

It has been stored under the stairwell for a long time now.


----------



## GrizG

MustangMike said:


> I still have my Kaypro 10 with the 6" green phosphors screen!
> 
> I used to break it out for the kid's party's when they were younger. It was like have a Model T - Computer. They loved playing aliens and pong on it.
> 
> It has been stored under the stairwell for a long time now.


I've still got a TI-99... a TV served as the monitor.


----------



## MustangMike

chipper1 said:


> I took less than a few days of typing as they had messed my schedule up really bad, then once I couldn't catch up, because I started a week late, they finally got me into my actual classes. Two weeks of screwing around to get me into the right courses, half the time folks don't believe me when I tell them this stuff as it's not supposed to happen that way, not sure why I seem to be in that club. I also never got a certificate for 2yrs at the tech school because they changed the sheet metal fab course to heating and cooling so I didn't qualify for either. One of the things that upset me most at the time that went sideways, was when they changed the age you could buy alcohol from 18 to 21 the yr before I turned 18. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all .
> So, back to the typing... I still type 100 words a minute even though I didn't finish but one complete week of the class, the only problem is that it take me 20 minutes to fix all the mistakes .


My Mom used to do 85 WPM w/o errors, which was considered pretty good at the time.


----------



## Sierra_rider

GrizG said:


> I intentionally took typing... After playing with Fortran and APL in the IBM Explorer Post while in HS I figured I'd probably spend a lot of time behind a keyboard during my life. Looking back, it still astounds me how many high paid programmers, analysts, managers and executives I worked with that were *2 to 4 finger typists.* For me typing is faster than printing or writing and I don't like things that slow down my thinking!



The ol' "hunt and peck" style of typing.  

There's an older guy I work with that utilizes this style of typing...what makes it worse is that he's far-sighted and is always adjusting his readers. He'll be trying to type a report or an email, I'll just go into our office and push him aside...I just tell him to dictate whatever he wants me to type or give me the details of the report. He thanks me for being so helpful, I remind him that I'm not doing it because I'm helpful, but rather because I need to use the computer too.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> I have no doubts about any of this! When the colleges with which I was associated changed requirements you were allowed to finish the program as it was in the catalog when you started. If not for that a lot of students would have had one or more additional semesters added to their program. Public schools... they don't give two craps about things like that. They wouldn't let one of my life long friends graduate over something stupid... He got that last laugh. He attended an open enrollment community college and then went to a 4 year school and grad school. Now he's retired and living in his 10,000 sq ft house with a huge financial cushion.


Yeah it kinda sucked, but I've managed to get by, still don't have that 10k square ft home, but I think I'll be alright lol.


MustangMike said:


> My Mom used to do 85 WPM w/o errors, which was considered pretty good at the time.


My wife had no problem with that either, she used to laugh at my hunt and peck, but I'm actually pretty quick at it and have worn the keypads out on a few laptops, that's with using covers on them. Funny how quick you can see who "knows" how to type when the a bunch of the keys are worn out .
These ones aren't too bad.


Then under the cover, been thru many of the covers, I like the husky orange, not sure if they offer them in stihl orange lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

JimR said:


> I hope you get over this bug. There are a lot of viruses going around lately. I personally know of one that strikes like a bear but is gone 24 hours later.



I'm feeling much better now. I started getting the chills on friday night, on saturday I felt absolutely miserable. My fever peaked by saturday night, started to taper off Sunday morning and was gone by noon yesterday. Today I feel like a new man, I still feel some crap in my throat, so I'm not going to do anything too active...but I'm surprised how quickly it went away considering how bad the symptoms were at peak.

I've actually got a over-active immune system, it causes other issues that I have had to deal with, but a side benefit is that I don't get very sick often or for very long.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> I'm near Hancock, at about 2,200 feet up, overlooking Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10.
> 
> On Rte 17 it is exit 87A. It is between Roscoe and Binghampton.


And here I thought you were overlooking the Hudson River when I saw those pics. Now I understand why it takes 2.5 hours to get up there.


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> The chains come out when it’s deep or icy View attachment 1043934


I didn't know dodge made a 396


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> I'm near Hancock, at about 2,200 feet up, overlooking Cannonsville Reservoir and Rte 10.
> 
> On Rte 17 it is exit 87A. It is between Roscoe and Binghampton.


By road little over an hour . But as the crow flies not far . I’m at just under 1300 ft


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I bought my Truck in January of 2017 new without a plow. After 3 years of snow removal with my tractor I decided to put a plow on it. Now most of the plowing is done with the truck. Moving any big piles is done with the loader on my tractor. I scrape my driveway down to the pavement using a grader blade in the tractor. For some reason that does a much better job than the Fisher plow.


My Kubota will scrape much better than the Boss plow because the tractor has downward pressure where as the Boss blade only has the blades weight I use the kubota to bust up ice on the driveway


----------



## MustangMike

svk said:


> And here I thought you were overlooking the Hudson River when I saw those pics. Now I understand why it takes 2.5 hours to get up there.


Most of the NYC reservoirs were created by damning up streams, so many of them look a lot like rivers in places (see attached).

They are also often named after the towns they buried, which caused a lot of resentment from folks whose families had lived in those towns for generations.

You can compensate people to move, but you can't give them their town back.

Bordens condensed milk used to be in Brewster NY, but the NYC reservoirs closed so many dairy farms they moved their operation.

The reservoirs also have many restrictions ... no motor or sail boats, and no swimming. Row boats are only allowed by permit, and either have to remain at the reservoir and get steam cleaned before they re-enter.

I used to fish from shore at some of the local reservoirs, but you can't do it anymore. The lawn fertilizers, etc make it impossible to retrieve any line you throw out (too much vegetation). Very disappointing, I've taken my grandsons a few times and had to return home w/o ever getting a line wet.

My property is to the West of Rte 268, in that section where you can see the reservoir to the North, East and West. The nearest town is Apex. Actually, NYC DEP property blocks my Northern view, but I can see the reservoir both East and West.









Cannonsville Reservoir · New York


★★★★★ · Lake




www.google.com


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> My Kubota will scrape much better than the Boss plow because the tractor has downward pressure where as the Boss blade only has the blades weight I use the kubota to bust up ice on the driveway


We just had our driveway sealed in the Fall. I'd hate to be destroying it already with my bucket. If it does it does. My truck is mostly used for plowing our road nextdoor and my woodlot road. The tractor is normally used for our uphill driveway now except when it is really cold out.


----------



## JimR

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm feeling much better now. I started getting the chills on friday night, on saturday I felt absolutely miserable. My fever peaked by saturday night, started to taper off Sunday morning and was gone by noon yesterday. Today I feel like a new man, I still feel some crap in my throat, so I'm not going to do anything too active...but I'm surprised how quickly it went away considering how bad the symptoms were at peak.
> 
> I've actually got a over-active immune system, it causes other issues that I have had to deal with, but a side benefit is that I don't get very sick often or for very long.


That is a good thing.


----------



## JimR

GrizG said:


> When I’m in the woods deer hunting I look at all the hazard trees, all the trees that might yield interesting boards, and all the firewood opportunities. It’s a pleasant treat when critters happen by.…


I do the same if I am on my own land. Others property I look for horizontal lines with 4 legs.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> 16* out and it feels like a heat wave. I even forgot to check my stove when I got up this morning but there were still enough coals to light off after a 10 hour burn.


23* here and it almost feels like Spring. It was so warm that I went out and installed my new hydraulic toplink on my tractor. I should have bought this back in 2016.


----------



## svk

MustangMike said:


> Most of the NYC reservoirs were created by damning up streams, so many of them look a lot like rivers in places (see attached).
> 
> They are also often named after the towns they buried, which caused a lot of resentment from folks whose families had lived in those towns for generations.
> 
> You can compensate people to move, but you can't give them their town back.
> 
> Bordens condensed milk used to be in Brewster NY, but the NYC reservoirs closed so many dairy farms they moved their operation.
> 
> The reservoirs also have many restrictions ... no motor or sail boats, and no swimming. Row boats are only allowed by permit, and either have to remain at the reservoir and get steam cleaned before they re-enter.
> 
> I used to fish from shore at some of the local reservoirs, but you can't do it anymore. The lawn fertilizers, etc make it impossible to retrieve any line you throw out (too much vegetation). Very disappointing, I've taken my grandsons a few times and had to return home w/o ever getting a line wet.
> 
> My property is to the West of Rte 268, in that section where you can see the reservoir to the North, East and West. The nearest town is Apex. Actually, NYC DEP property blocks my Northern view, but I can see the reservoir both East and West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannonsville Reservoir · New York
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I always thought the New York rules were so stupid as there’s so many other sources of pollution going to the lakes, but God forbid somebody swims in it lol

Urban legend has it that the former North American record northern pike that supposedly was taken in Sacandaga, was actually taken in a reservoir by Greenville, therefore illegal.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sawyer Rob said:


> IF I really have a lot of snow to move, this is what I use,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will move a lot more snow than we ever get around here, even without chains on it...
> 
> SR



I was just searching for a plow suitable for my loader last night. The loader bucket is 9’ 8” wide, so I’m thinking the plow should be 14 or 16 feet wide. I don’t know what angles plows are set at, or I could use a trigonometry calculator to figure plow size. The road our mountain place is on doesn’t get plowed, so I’m considering it for more winter access.


----------



## turnkey4099

chipper1 said:


> I took less than a few days of typing as they had messed my schedule up really bad, then once I couldn't catch up, because I started a week late, they finally got me into my actual classes. Two weeks of screwing around to get me into the right courses, half the time folks don't believe me when I tell them this stuff as it's not supposed to happen that way, not sure why I seem to be in that club. I also never got a certificate for 2yrs at the tech school because they changed the sheet metal fab course to heating and cooling so I didn't qualify for either. One of the things that upset me most at the time that went sideways, was when they changed the age you could buy alcohol from 18 to 21 the yr before I turned 18. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any at all .
> So, back to the typing... I still type 100 words a minute even though I didn't finish but one complete week of the class, the only problem is that it take me 20 minutes to fix all the mistakes .



I used to drink at a bar in Ahsaka, Id before I went in the service. I got thrown out when I came home on leaved. 10:30 PM and I would be 21 at midnight!


----------



## Jere39

After cutting up those large pines for a neighbor on Christmas Eve, I set out to start felling dead Red Oak for firewood. This one was about 18" DBH, and more or less carrying it's weight in a direction that would work for the trees around it. So, notched and back cut in about 1:38:



Then, before the fingers went numb, I finished up the tank of mix on bucking it:




Didn't get the whole log bucked before I ran out of mix, but I have off tomorrow too, and the weather is supposed to be perfect again for splitting, hauling, and stacking.


----------



## SimonHS

freeasaburt said:


> although I don't know if it actually was the same company as the gun manufacturer.



Yes it is. This Wikipedia entry is very brief for such a famous company though:









E. Remington and Sons - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## alanbaker

*Went to the Murphy's for their Xmas day open house. Reminded of childhood xmases.*


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Most of the NYC reservoirs were created by damning up streams, so many of them look a lot like rivers in places (see attached).
> 
> They are also often named after the towns they buried, which caused a lot of resentment from folks whose families had lived in those towns for generations.
> 
> You can compensate people to move, but you can't give them their town back.
> 
> Bordens condensed milk used to be in Brewster NY, but the NYC reservoirs closed so many dairy farms they moved their operation.
> 
> The reservoirs also have many restrictions ... no motor or sail boats, and no swimming. Row boats are only allowed by permit, and either have to remain at the reservoir and get steam cleaned before they re-enter.
> 
> I used to fish from shore at some of the local reservoirs, but you can't do it anymore. The lawn fertilizers, etc make it impossible to retrieve any line you throw out (too much vegetation). Very disappointing, I've taken my grandsons a few times and had to return home w/o ever getting a line wet.
> 
> My property is to the West of Rte 268, in that section where you can see the reservoir to the North, East and West. The nearest town is Apex. Actually, NYC DEP property blocks my Northern view, but I can see the reservoir both East and West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannonsville Reservoir · New York
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I can still shore fish on the Rondout . Not many homes that fertilize around here other than deer bear poop fertilizer but I know the down counties it's a big problem, have to have that green lawn


----------



## bran1har

SS396driver said:


> The chains come out when it’s deep or icy View attachment 1043934


Where did you order your chains and whats a ballpark price? I need a set of 4 for some 245/75-16 tires?


----------



## hcube

Kodiak Kid said:


> Dose anyone know how the term "cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey" came about?


The story I have heard is that cannon balls were stacked in *pyramids** on the decks of the old battle ships on a brass base to keep them standing. When it got cold enough the brass would contract and the balls would start to fall off of the pile.*


----------



## Kodiak Kid

hcube said:


> The story I have heard is that cannon balls were stacked in *pyramids** on the decks of the old battle ships on a brass base to keep them standing. When it got cold enough the brass would contract and the balls would start to fall off of the pile.*


That is correct sir.


----------



## SS396driver

bran1har said:


> Where did you order your chains and whats a ballpark price? I need a set of 4 for some 245/75-16 tires?


Amazon Security chain QG2226 they were $90 for a set of two in 2019 .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Had a storm coming out of the Northeast yesterday that took the power out Christmas afternoon. It's STIHL out. Thankyou Ben Franklin, for inventing the wood stove!  At least we can STIHL cook, heat wash water, and heat our shanty.


----------



## Sawdust Man

No firewood, but it's a wheelbarrow anyway...
Setting posts for our pig barn...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Speaking of wheel barrows. So many choices and so little time!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Had a storm coming out of the Northeast yesterday that took the power out Christmas afternoon. It's STIHL out. Thankyou Ben Franklin, for inventing the wood stove!  At least we can STIHL cook, heat wash water, and heat our shanty.



Hey you..... quit posting pics and videos of the west coast......yer makin' me homesick....

Of course I'm kidding about the quitting part.....keep it up!


I used to love going down to the mouth of the Columbia river and watching the storms come in off the pond.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Kodiak Kid said:


> Speaking of wheel barrows. So many choices and so little time! View attachment 1044048
> View attachment 1044049


The green one.....


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kodiak Kid said:


> Speaking of wheel barrows. So many choices and so little time! View attachment 1044048
> View attachment 1044049


Mag wheel. That will make ur neighbor envious.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawdust Man said:


> The green one.....


That's exactly what I was thinking!  Gotta love those mag rims! I wish it was a Duely though! Single tire is hard to push and maneuver when properly "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!  Gotta love those mag rims! I wish it was a Duely though! Single tire is hard to push and maneuver when properly "OVERLOADED!!!" View attachment 1044052


Is that one round from the war wagon turned into splits?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Is that one round from the war wagon turned into splits?


One and a half if I remember correctly.


----------



## djg james

Well if we are voting, I vote for the blue double wheeled metal one on the shelf. None of those useless plastic ones.
But maybe some of you would like this one:








all metal steel wheelbarrow and others - antiques - by owner -...


Wheelbarrows for sale, for use or for yard decorations. All metal/steel, still rolls good, good condition $75 Wood handles with steel wheel, rolls good, use or display, good condition $50 Old all...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## Sierra_rider

IIRC, @Sawdust Man and someone else expressed interest in my findings on the chinesieum 543xp clone saw and why they run so crappy. I've got a little downtime while waiting for parts on another saw, so I'm tearing into it right now. 

Found the supplied intake gasket blocks off the strato ports entirely...I can almost guarantee that's the issue with them. 


I decided to do a full tear down on it and port it. Squish is really wide at .050"...it would be a prime candidate for a base gasket delete, but I'll throw mine on the lathe.

Some other shots of the cylinder, I gotta say that this is the nicest clone cylinder I've ever seen...you could tell me it was OEM and I'd believe you.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sierra_rider said:


> IIRC, @Sawdust Man and someone else expressed interest in my findings on the chinesieum 543xp clone saw and why they run so crappy. I've got a little downtime while waiting for parts on another saw, so I'm tearing into it right now.
> 
> Found the supplied intake gasket blocks off the strato ports entirely...I can almost guarantee that's the issue with them. View attachment 1044057
> 
> 
> I decided to do a full tear down on it and port it. Squish is really wide at .050"...it would be a prime candidate for a base gasket delete, but I'll throw mine on the lathe.
> 
> Some other shots of the cylinder, I gotta say that this is the nicest clone cylinder I've ever seen...you could tell me it was OEM and I'd believe you.
> View attachment 1044058
> View attachment 1044059


Yeah, I was hoping to see what you find.....

Thanks, and please keep it up.

Mine puked and froze up on the second tank.... is it possible the strato port being plugged off caused it to seize up?


----------



## djg james

I've been stuck inside these last couple of days because of the weather so I threw together a temporary work surface out of scrounged material. If any of you have a table saw and are like me, you'll use it as a work bench.


I can now work on my saws in the basement instead of the unheated garage. Have a couple of MS170s, mine and my Brothers, that need new oil pump kits. And now I can take my time and learn how to really sharpen chains by hand to make them cut like near new.

Speaking of which, serveral of yo have mentioned the Pherd 2 in 1 file guide:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003M4JLE2/?coliid=I1A6UXJ8355G0M&colid=13DPOYGXRRQEC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Anyone ever use a knock-off like this one (or others):


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YVNPXDR/?coliid=I23KDZX9EPPSZZ&colid=13DPOYGXRRQEC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



About half the cost. Really any difference in performance?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to see what you find.....
> 
> Thanks, and please keep it up.
> 
> Mine puked and froze up on the second tank.... is it possible the strato port being plugged off caused it to seize up?



I can't say for sure, but that might be a possibility. My hypothesis is, that with only 1/2 the normal intake volume, the fuel circuit may not have been flowing its full potential in...possibly causing it to run lean and/or hot. Another possibility is if there was an air leak. I don't know what else would've caused it...the cylinder and piston actually look very nice with a very nice chamfer on the port edges.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Speaking of which, serveral of yo have mentioned the Pherd 2 in 1 file guide: . . .
> Anyone ever use a knock-off like this one (or others): . . .
> About half the cost. Really any difference in performance?


Have not used or seen this one in person. My experience with other sharpener knockoffs has been poor. Cheap quality. Poor fit/finish/function. 

Despite looking alike, I suspect that the file quality will be different, compared to the OEM ones supplied by Pferd. So, if you buy the cheaper one, save $13 (Amazon pricing), and have to replace the special, rectangular file for $14, you will still have the cheap knockoff version with no savings. 

Maybe I’m being too subtle here in my recommendation?

Philbert


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> Have not used or seen this one in person. My experience with other sharpener knockoffs has been poor. Cheap quality. Poor fit/finish/function.
> 
> Despite looking alike, I suspect that the file quality will be different, compared to the OEM ones supplied by Pferd. So, if you buy the cheaper one, save $13 (Amazon pricing), and have to replace the special, rectangular file for $14, you will still have the cheap knockoff version with no savings.
> 
> Maybe I’m being too subtle here in my recommendation?
> 
> Philbert


Yeh, your right. Didn't think about file quality/replacement cost. Having one of my Cheap moments.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> I've been stuck inside these last couple of days because of the weather so I threw together a temporary work surface out of scrounged material. If any of you have a table saw and are like me, you'll use it as a work bench.
> View attachment 1044093
> 
> I can now work on my saws in the basement instead of the unheated garage. Have a couple of MS170s, mine and my Brothers, that need new oil pump kits. And now I can take my time and learn how to really sharpen chains by hand to make them cut like near new.
> 
> Speaking of which, serveral of yo have mentioned the Pherd 2 in 1 file guide:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003M4JLE2/?coliid=I1A6UXJ8355G0M&colid=13DPOYGXRRQEC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use a knock-off like this one (or others):
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YVNPXDR/?coliid=I23KDZX9EPPSZZ&colid=13DPOYGXRRQEC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> 
> About half the cost. Really any difference in performance?


I finally broke down and cut a piece of plywood just right to cover my table saw for when I need another work surface. 
I think I will route a trough in it to catch run away parts and pieces.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Yeh, your right. Didn't think about file quality/replacement cost. Having one of my Cheap moments.


I am generally ’frugal’. But, when it comes to tools, I am usually happy, in the long run, going with ‘the real thing’. Save money by not buying things you don’t need. 

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Well if we are voting, I vote for the blue double wheeled metal one on the shelf. None of those useless plastic ones.
> But maybe some of you would like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all metal steel wheelbarrow and others - antiques - by owner -...
> 
> 
> Wheelbarrows for sale, for use or for yard decorations. All metal/steel, still rolls good, good condition $75 Wood handles with steel wheel, rolls good, use or display, good condition $50 Old all...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org


The blue one is actually also plastic. The green one is metal, and the grey one is metal with metal handles as well.


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> I finally broke down and cut a piece of plywood just right to cover my table saw for when I need another work surface.
> I think I will route a trough in it to catch run away parts and pieces.


I was going to run a strip of plywood around the back section to keep that from happening. But it's easier to store this way. I way put short sides ion the front section to keep parts from straying.


----------



## freeasaburt

SimonHS said:


> Yes it is. This Wikipedia entry is very brief for such a famous company though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. Remington and Sons - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Thanks for the feedback!

I've walked past that thing a 1000 times but it never crossed my mind to research it. It has a serial number, which is a great start, and I actually like looking up old things, have done so for a few antique/deactivated guns that friends of mine own, for example, including an old Schmidt Rubin 1889, and a black powder Husqvarna side-by-side. Fun times for a history nerd like me!

It's a Remington 12, according to the serial number it was made in april 1926. Twenty years before that, the typewriter business as well as the rights to use the Remington name had already been sold to 'Standard', as the wikipedia article mentions. 

Apparently, my grandfather brought it home from work. It has the Belgian 'azerty' layout, I wonder if it was produced like that in the States or maybe modified here.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Just wanted to thank all you folks that live south of me for sending the warmer air you have up north. Gonna be mid 20's today and 30's after that. What will it take to get you to do that all winter? Now back to my regularly scheduled morning activity.


----------



## JimR

freeasaburt said:


> Batteries are subsidized here now. Which is good, but also a tell tale. 'They' are just not able to provide ample power at peak use anymore. Which is something that knowledgeable people have been predicting for years, by the way... We all use shitloads of power I guess, but rather than admitting the truth (which was already bleak enough without the prospect of a massive amount of electric cars and a planned increase in electric heating) the powers that be just keep on playing the 'don't worry!' game. I guess we'll see...


Not only that but our electrical grid is obsolete. California and Texas are always doing brownouts according to the News. With the bigger use of electrical power will come the higher cost of use and more brownouts. Add to that the losers that are attacking power sub stations and shutting the power down.


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> 23* here and it almost feels like Spring. It was so warm that I went out and installed my new hydraulic toplink on my tractor. I should have bought this back in 2016.


Those are so nice, one of the first things I wanted to add to my tractor but other projects kept getting in the way. I was also thinking about adding a cylinder to one of my lift arms that also never got done. I just had a box blade at the time and I wanted to fix a section of the access road which was a mess with ruts/potholes, and the sides had become higher than the road making it like a shallow creek. The box blade weighs 600 lbs and it was a PITA trying to tilt it so I could crown the road. My tractor is relatively short so I tried running it perpendicular to the road, pulling the soil to the middle which gave me an angle to work off of. Brought a bunch of stone in and it held up nicely.


----------



## JimR

sean donato said:


> On the off chance it starts heating it would over load either of my current generators if anything else is running at the same time. Easier to just cut power to it and go on living like normal and not having to step up to a bigger generator. Keep the deep freeze, fridge and the lights on. One day I'll score a bigger generator and not have to worry about it.


There are a lot of great deals on Marketplace for used generators in my area. I'm pretty sure I have a 6500w and [2] 7000w Generac generators that I paid $200 for each of them. Two needed carb cleanings and all needed a new battery for the electric start. We have one for our house, one for the farm and one for my daughters house.


----------



## freeasaburt

JimR said:


> Not only that but our electrical grid is obsolete. California and Texas are always doing brownouts according to the News. With the bigger use of electrical power will come the higher cost of use and more brownouts. Add to that the losers that are attacking power sub stations and shutting the power down.


Our grid is obsolete too, it has come so far that because of added wind turbine capacity, some lines are at max load and solar panels owners connected to that same main line can't sell their surplus production anymore.
Also, I'm not against renewables, far from it, but policy makers here seem to consider them the holy grail, disregarding their drawbacks. The only viable option in my opinion is nuclear, together with (as much as possible) renewables. But nooo, the (proposed) approach of the green party here, believe it or not, was to add natural gas powered plants, as a 'temporary' measure untill we go "100% renewable" (Ha! Bollocks...). They thought one plant would be enough, and that it wouldn't need to run all the time. More realistic calculations made it clear that we would need 2 - 3 running constantly.

The (obviously very regrettable) war in the Ukraine made them change their stance though... Seems like some people need to be 'slapped in the face' with reality before they understand what others see coming from miles away. Sad that said people run this country.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> Those are so nice, one of the first things I wanted to add to my tractor but other projects kept getting in the way. I was also thinking about adding a cylinder to one of my lift arms that also never got done. I just had a box blade at the time and I wanted to fix a section of the access road which was a mess with ruts/potholes, and the sides had become higher than the road making it like a shallow creek. The box blade weighs 600 lbs and it was a PITA trying to tilt it so I could crown the road. My tractor is relatively short so I tried running it perpendicular to the road, pulling the soil to the middle which gave me an angle to work off of. Brought a bunch of stone in and it held up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1044178


Very nice job on the road. I thought about the hydraulic side link for my tractor. I don't think that I have ever adjusted the side link on any of my tractors over the years to do grading work. I'm sure it would be very handy for tapering road edges. My farmer friend does our farm driveway with his tractor every year. That driveway also goes out to his farm out back. My main logging road is quite similar to your road. What a difference 3/4 stone has made to stiffen it up over the years. I don't have to grade it at all anymore.


----------



## JimR

freeasaburt said:


> Our grid is obsolete too, it has come so far that because of added wind turbine capacity, some lines are at max load and solar panels owners connected to that same main line can't sell their surplus production anymore.
> Also, I'm not against renewables, far from it, but policy makers here seem to consider them the holy grail, disregarding their drawbacks. The only viable option in my opinion is nuclear, together with (as much as possible) renewables. But nooo, the (proposed) approach of the green party here, believe it or not, was to add natural gas powered plants, as a 'temporary' measure untill we go "100% renewable" (Ha! Bollocks...). They thought one plant would be enough, and that it wouldn't need to run all the time. More realistic calculations made it clear that we would need 2 - 3 running constantly.
> 
> The (obviously very regrettable) war in the Ukraine made them change their stance though... Seems like some people need to be 'slapped in the face' with reality before they understand what others see coming from miles away. Sad that said people run this country.


We have those same fools running America. They have no idea about anything and no common sense.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> We have those same fools running America. They have no idea about anything and no common sense.


Yea no doubt, I like California where the government controls your thermostat


----------



## svk

Good morning guys. Back to work here. The nice thing is we have some nice warm weather coming up soon. Supposed to be 20 today and 35 by Thursday, which is very unseasonable for us.


----------



## djg james

I realize I've asked about tachometers before and most of you have top of the line no wire units. I don't mind having to wrap a wire around the spark plug wire, what little I'll use it. Does anyone have a "RunLeader" or "Hardine" brand? I don't mind a slow response, just something to get me in the ball park.


----------



## svk

farmer steve said:


>



Showing as video unavailable


----------



## landfakers

Neighbor had this come down Christmas Day and couldn’t get his saw started. I was out of town but took care of it for him today. Got some wood out of it too. Not sure what I did last time I filed the chain on my 357 but it would barely cut for me. Gunna go back and check it out tomorrow when I have a little free time. Sharpened the 372 the same way/time and it was cutting nicely


----------



## rarefish383

JimR said:


> That last storm was really bad
> My sister and her husband lost their truck to a fallen tree. He is pissed about that. I think they will total it. It needs a new cab, two front doors and a possible hood.


My neighbors mother, had two of her neighbors, loose there houses, Christmas Eve. Both big Oaks. One house it cut it in half all the way to the foundation. The other crushed the second floor. They were told they couldn't go back in at all thill the tree was cleared. Then they might condemn the whole house. I haven't heard updates?


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> My neighbors mother, had two of her neighbors, loose there houses, Christmas Eve. Both big Oaks. One house it cut it in half all the way to the foundation. The other crushed the second floor. They were told they couldn't go back in at all thill the tree was cleared. Then they might condemn the whole house. I haven't heard updates?


What a sad deal, and even worse to happen on Christmas.


----------



## rarefish383

GrizG said:


> Being the only guy in my HS typing class was distracting in a very good way…. However I did learn to type which has served me well!


Me too! The prettiest girl in school was in my class, or I was in hers? She was a senior and I was in the tenth grade. I registered for classes late because I transferred from a private school. I was so far ahead of my class, they put me in all Junior and Senior classes. We had assigned seats, and on the first day she moved next to me. Was always nice, and chatted. Never dawned on me she might actually have liked me. After she graduated one of my friends asked if I ever took her out? I said she was 2 years older than me? He said, "Stupid, she didn't know you were younger. She just new you were the new kid in school and had a crush on you. You were in a Seniors class, she thought you were the same age!" Win some, loose some.


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> What a sad deal, and even worse to happen on Christmas.


Yeah, Steve, but every one was home in both houses when the trees hit, and no one got so much as a scratch. I think they all thought it was a Christmas Miracle.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I'm really glad I removed some of the smaller pines near my house a couple years ago. I'm pretty sure they would've snapped in the snow storm we got last Christmas...seemed as if every pine less than 12" snapped.

I still have plenty of large trees near the house, but it would take some freakish hurricane force wind to topple them. Besides some of them are 125' tall, kinda hard to clear around the house and still feel like you're in the woods. 

Higher up the mountain, we do get hurricane force winds on the ridge tops. A ridgetop weather station reported a 200+mph gust not far from this picture a couple years ago...about 1/2 the trees in this pic were all snapped off:


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> After cutting up those large pines for a neighbor on Christmas Eve, I set out to start felling dead Red Oak for firewood. This one was about 18" DBH, and more or less carrying it's weight in a direction that would work for the trees around it. So, notched and back cut in about 1:38:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, before the fingers went numb, I finished up the tank of mix on bucking it:
> 
> View attachment 1044004
> 
> 
> Didn't get the whole log bucked before I ran out of mix, but I have off tomorrow too, and the weather is supposed to be perfect again for splitting, hauling, and stacking.



You know those are my favorite size Oaks!


----------



## rarefish383

JimR said:


> 23* here and it almost feels like Spring. It was so warm that I went out and installed my new hydraulic toplink on my tractor. I should have bought this back in 2016.


Back in the late 70's I bought a JD 2010 to operate my Bliss wood splitter. Old Man Bliss told me it took a min of 40 HP to run it. The guy I got the 2010 diesel from told me it was rated at 42, so I was good to go. I could stack a 1/4 cord of wood on the tray and bring it out of the woods. Every time I switched implements I couldn't get the center link to screw. After going through 2 of mine and one of my neighbors, I realized I was stripping the threads out of them. Went up to Southern States and asked if they had a heavier duty center link? He said sure, went over to a shelf and handed my a hydraulic center link. Never looked back. When I got my Ford 641 the first thing I did was go to Southern States and they no longer carried them.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Yeah, Steve, but every one was home in both houses when the trees hit, and no one got so much as a scratch. I think they all thought it was a Christmas Miracle.


Wow for sure then!


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Me too! The prettiest girl in school was in my class, or I was in hers? She was a senior and I was in the tenth grade. I registered for classes late because I transferred from a private school. I was so far ahead of my class, they put me in all Junior and Senior classes. We had assigned seats, and on the first day she moved next to me. Was always nice, and chatted. Never dawned on me she might actually have liked me. After she graduated one of my friends asked if I ever took her out? I said she was 2 years older than me? He said, "Stupid, she didn't know you were younger. She just new you were the new kid in school and had a crush on you. You were in a Seniors class, she thought you were the same age!" Win some, loose some.


I am not the best looking guy around but have blundered a few away in that manner as well LOL

I think half of the guys in our grade were all pining after the same gal who never dated anyone from our school anyhow lol. And because of it, we let a lot of good looking gals slip through our fingers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

freeasaburt said:


> Seems like some people need to be 'slapped in the face' with reality before they understand what others see coming from miles away.



I see that too.


----------



## svk

freeasaburt said:


> Seems like some people need to be 'slapped in the face' with reality before they understand what others see coming from miles away


That's definitely a secret of life!!!


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the late 70's I bought a JD 2010 to operate my Bliss wood splitter. Old Man Bliss told me it took a min of 40 HP to run it. The guy I got the 2010 diesel from told me it was rated at 42, so I was good to go. I could stack a 1/4 cord of wood on the tray and bring it out of the woods. Every time I switched implements I couldn't get the center link to screw. After going through 2 of mine and one of my neighbors, I realized I was stripping the threads out of them. Went up to Southern States and asked if they had a heavier duty center link? He said sure, went over to a shelf and handed my a hydraulic center link. Never looked back. When I got my Ford 641 the first thing I did was go to Southern States and they no longer carried them.


Sweet you have a 600 series? We have a 651, seems to do all we ask of it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

djg james said:


> I realize I've asked about tachometers before and most of you have top of the line no wire units. I don't mind having to wrap a wire around the spark plug wire, what little I'll use it. Does anyone have a "RunLeader" or "Hardine" brand? I don't mind a slow response, just something to get me in the ball park.


For tuning saws, I use a cheap Tusk brand tach/hour meter. I don't even have to wrap the plug wire, I just get it close to plug and it picks up.

I don't know if this is the sorta thing your looking for, but I ordered from where I get a lot of my dirtbike parts: https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/parts/tusk-tach-hour-meter-p


----------



## Jere39

rarefish383 said:


> You know those are my favorite size Oaks!





rarefish383 said:


> You know those are my favorite size Oaks!


They make for much easier processing than the big ones. And, today I had a super assist on splitting, hauling, and stacking:


----------



## Brufab

Sierra_rider said:


> For tuning saws, I use a cheap Tusk brand tach/hour meter. I don't even have to wrap the plug wire, I just get it close to plug and it picks up.
> 
> I don't know if this is the sorta thing your looking for, but I ordered from where I get a lot of my dirtbike parts: https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/parts/tusk-tach-hour-meter-p


Thanks for that link, I didn't know I needed one in my life till now I'm curious to see what my old magnesium monsters are churning at


----------



## djg james

Sierra_rider said:


> For tuning saws, I use a cheap Tusk brand tach/hour meter. I don't even have to wrap the plug wire, I just get it close to plug and it picks up.
> 
> I don't know if this is the sorta thing your looking for, but I ordered from where I get a lot of my dirtbike parts: https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/parts/tusk-tach-hour-meter-p


Yes, that's kind of what I'm talking about.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> I realize that after I posted but it’s hard to not bring up the gunny when Lebanon is mentioned!


Hey Steve, guess who's back? Do a quick search - you can't miss him.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> I didn't know I needed one in my life till now


That is one thing that makes it dangerous to hang out here - at least dangerous to your bank account usually.


----------



## Brufab

I'm thinking @H-Ranch needs the tach for the true temper wheelbarrow wheel. I bet that baby hitting 10k on a cold nite


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> That is one thing that makes it dangerous to hang out here - at least dangerous to your bank account usually.


If there was a dedicated thread to selling ported dolmar 7900's I'd be divorced and living in a cardboard box


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> If there was a dedicated thread to selling ported dolmar 7900's I'd be divorced and living in a cardboard box


Hey ya some Lol


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Hey ya some Lol


Thanks man, yea that is one saw I always wanted. Then I would want more and more and more


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> Thanks man, yea that is one saw I always wanted. Then I would want more and more and more


I got pretty carried away already with the Remingtons I was averaging alil over 1 a month there this year. Them Remingtons are the Rodney Dangerfield of saws they gets no respect


----------



## WoodAbuser

Brufab said:


> I got pretty carried away already with the Remingtons I was averaging alil over 1 a month there this year. Them Remingtons are the Rodney Dangerfield of saws they gets no respect


Lots of Remington's here in multiple calibers. 5, 50 and 100 count boxes.


----------



## stillhunter

A friend/neighbor works at a auto repair shop. He had a customer that asked him if knew anybody that would take the wood that was left after a company cut down a large red oak in her front yard. She said the were going to take all of the wood/branches away............. weeks later this wood was still there. Today my brother and I got what we could take today. Rolled the big stuff up a ramp on a trailer, easy!. It's green but it will good next year and I never fired up the saw!.
View attachment 1044332


----------



## Brufab

stillhunter said:


> A friend/neighbor works at a auto repair shop and had he a customer that asked him if knew anybody that would take the wood that was left after a company cut down a large red oak in her front yard. She said the were going to take all of the wood/branches away............. weeks later this wood was still there. Today my brother and I got what we could take today. It's green but it will good next year and never fired up the saw!.View attachment 1044328
> View attachment 1044332


Wow now that's a scrounge if there ever was one!


----------



## JimR

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the late 70's I bought a JD 2010 to operate my Bliss wood splitter. Old Man Bliss told me it took a min of 40 HP to run it. The guy I got the 2010 diesel from told me it was rated at 42, so I was good to go. I could stack a 1/4 cord of wood on the tray and bring it out of the woods. Every time I switched implements I couldn't get the center link to screw. After going through 2 of mine and one of my neighbors, I realized I was stripping the threads out of them. Went up to Southern States and asked if they had a heavier duty center link? He said sure, went over to a shelf and handed my a hydraulic center link. Never looked back. When I got my Ford 641 the first thing I did was go to Southern States and they no longer carried them.


They are easy to find now online.


----------



## JimR

rarefish383 said:


> My neighbors mother, had two of her neighbors, loose there houses, Christmas Eve. Both big Oaks. One house it cut it in half all the way to the foundation. The other crushed the second floor. They were told they couldn't go back in at all thill the tree was cleared. Then they might condemn the whole house. I haven't heard updates?


That really is a tragedy. I hope they have insurance.


----------



## chipper1

stillhunter said:


> I never fired up the saw!.


Only one thing I see wrong with that post


----------



## chipper1

Notice this on google maps, now I can check for wildfires .



They found this shortcut for me too.


----------



## stillhunter

chipper1 said:


> Only one thing I see wrong with that post


I did use my maul to bust up some of the big coins that were very heavy or hard to roll up the ramp.


----------



## GrizG

rarefish383 said:


> Me too! The prettiest girl in school was in my class, or I was in hers? She was a senior and I was in the tenth grade. I registered for classes late because I transferred from a private school. I was so far ahead of my class, they put me in all Junior and Senior classes. We had assigned seats, and on the first day she moved next to me. Was always nice, and chatted. Never dawned on me she might actually have liked me. After she graduated one of my friends asked if I ever took her out? I said she was 2 years older than me? He said, "Stupid, she didn't know you were younger. She just new you were the new kid in school and had a crush on you. You were in a Seniors class, she thought you were the same age!" Win some, loose some.


Yeah... I had that happen twice... like 40-45 years after HS I found out from the women themselves! "Stupid" is a better word than "ignorant" in my case as thinking back on it I realized they were sending me messages...  That's okay... I've got a terrific girlfriend now who is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Sierra_rider

chipper1 said:


> Notice this on google maps, now I can check for wildfires .
> View attachment 1044346
> 
> 
> They found this shortcut for me too.
> 
> View attachment 1044347


I don't use the maps function so much while on an assignment, but my phone gets goofy with alerts sometimes when I'm on fires. I had trouble with turning them off last year on the little 1 million acre fire we had, kept going off with warnings to evacuate.  

Using directions on google maps is almost useless in those scenarios. Because the roads are shut down to the public, it tries to reroute me 1/2 across the state.


----------



## GrizG

I got a report with no elaboration that there was a tree down on the rail trail. Turns out it was a huge oak whose roots broke off from the heavy winds during the storm a few days ago. It had two main leaders with a narrow crotch that failed on impact. It hit the ground hard... made a dent in the trail nearly a foot deep on the down slope side. When I saw what I was up against I called my cutting partner. He came over to help move things around to facilitate cutting and get stuff off the trail. 

It wasn't easy to work with as much of the tree fractured on impact and pieces were embedded in the trail and/or shifted as I cut. I often needed a peavey to roll big sections to finish the cuts... With the shifting of pieces it was difficult to make "a" bucking cut... I often ended up with 2-3-4 cuts at a buck. It was hell on the chains as there was stone dust embedded in the tree.... It is a big job and we were running out of daylight. As such we punched a hole through the tree so the trail was open. We're going back with a truck and rigging to finish cutting it up and recover as much wood as possible for firewood. For scale, note that the leader I was standing by came up almost to my knees and I was wearing logging boots with tall heels. 

I used my MS461 on this tree. The tree was nice enough to split big sections of itself when it fell. As a result, when those sections were bucked the pieces were much easier to move than the intact rounds and I didn't have to noodle them!

We have an on-line reporting tool for things like this so trail users can report problems. The problem with that is the users often cannot give very good location information and any descriptions of the conditions offered are often completely wrong! What happens is I'll go out alone expecting something simple and run into 6-7+ trees all tangled up, or I go out with my cutting partner expecting a big job and find a stupid sapling! It's always an adventure!


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> Notice this on google maps, now I can check for wildfires .
> View attachment 1044346
> 
> 
> They found this shortcut for me too.
> 
> View attachment 1044347


My preferred option for travel shows that as a 16 hour trip.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> Hey Steve, guess who's back? Do a quick search - you can't miss him.


Drop a link… I could not find him.


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Drop a link… I could not find him.








helo im looking for free firewood


Helo im looking for free firewood in lebanon,pa 17042




www.arboristsite.com





Fancy new $5 name too! BWAHAHAHA


----------



## bob kern

Well no saw action today but plenty of brownie points with the cook!! She's been wanting a rug loom. So out to the shop I went. Lots of drilling!!!!! About half done. Needs sanded, corners rounded , a dado cut where the pieces overlap and gluing in the pins top and bottom.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Finally got the mounting bracket finished fir the plow I got second hand from a neighbor. Now one of these days. I'll have to take both the bracket and plow off to be preped for primer and paint!  Probably this Spring.






Cut safe, stay sharp and be aware!


----------



## mountainguyed67

GrizG said:


> users often cannot give very good location information and any descriptions of the conditions offered are often completely wrong! What happens is I'll go out alone expecting something simple and run into 6-7+ trees all tangled up, or I go out with my cutting partner expecting a big job and find a stupid sapling! It's always an adventure!



On our first trip back on the river hiking trail after the summer, we went in with information from a fisherman friend of one of the volunteers. He said there were 4 trees down across the trail, I counted twelve and none were recent.


----------



## chipper1

stillhunter said:


> I did use my maul to bust up some of the big coins that were very heavy or hard to roll up the ramp.View attachment 1044348


Shoot man, you could have used a saw for that too lol.
Sure looks like a great score though .


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Finally got the mounting bracket finished fir the plow I got second hand from a neighbor. Now one of these days. I'll have to take both the bracket and plow off to be preped for primer and paint!  Probably this Spring.View attachment 1044385
> View attachment 1044383
> View attachment 1044387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp and be aware!



Looks good to me.
I prefer the manual handle over using the winch, it's faster and it gives the operator a lot more precise control.


----------



## chipper1

Sierra_rider said:


> I don't use the maps function so much while on an assignment, but my phone gets goofy with alerts sometimes when I'm on fires. I had trouble with turning them off last year on the little 1 million acre fire we had, kept going off with warnings to evacuate.
> 
> Using directions on google maps is almost useless in those scenarios. Because the roads are shut down to the public, it tries to reroute me 1/2 across the state.


I imagine that would be a tough one for a program like that. I do find it amazing the things it gets right, also the things it gets wrong lol.
Here's one from a couple weeks ago, I was sitting at the dock  .



This one was pretty funny, I screen shot it before heading thru the area not sure exactly what I was gonna find. Well the map was correct, there was a new road right where it said it was and everything on those blocks had been demolished, pretty funny looking though.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> Drop a link… I could not find him.


will the real Slim Shady, please stand up, please stand up?


----------



## MustangMike

Nice work KK. Not as easy as my pins, but it looks stronger ... good job!

Note to self: Replace missing 3rd bolt in plow bracket in the spring (will necessitate removing the battery).


----------



## farmer steve

Morning scrounge. Ash. Do have to do some recutting on the dump truck load.


----------



## GrizG

Saw for sale... 88 views in 2 weeks!


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> I was just searching for a plow suitable for my loader last night. The loader bucket is 9’ 8” wide, so I’m thinking the plow should be 14 or 16 feet wide. I don’t know what angles plows are set at, or I could use a trigonometry calculator to figure plow size. The road our mountain place is on doesn’t get plowed, so I’m considering it for more winter access.


We ran 12 foot viking plows on the 624h derre and 938m cat. Had no issues covering the wheels when the plow was hard over. Had a 14 foot vee but it was hardly ever used.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Looks good to me.
> I prefer the manual handle over using the winch, it's faster and it gives the operator a lot more precise control.


I think I may end up moving the mount back to the next cross member in the bottom of the frame. I was going to do that originally but I took poor measurements. In turn, I bought the wrong size U-bolt. I wasn't about to do the 100 mile round trip to the hardware store again, so I made it work.

As far as the controls.  You think letting go of the handle bar to grab a lever then letting go of the lever to grab the handle bar is faster then a control switch at the grip? Unless your plowing with one hand constantly on the plow lever and one hand constantly on the handle bar ? I don't see it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Morning scrounge. Ash. Do have to do some recutting on the dump truck load.
> View attachment 1044448
> View attachment 1044449


How did you load the truck? Equipment?


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> We ran 12 foot viking plows on the 624h derre and 938m cat. Had no issues covering the wheels when the plow was hard over. Had a 14 foot vee but it was hardly ever used.



The 624H is 8.44 feet wide, mine is 8’ 11” wide, unless it barely cleared for you it won’t be a problem. That’s good, 12’ is easier to find.


----------



## svk

H-Ranch said:


> helo im looking for free firewood
> 
> 
> Helo im looking for free firewood in lebanon,pa 17042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy new $5 name too! BWAHAHAHA


Barebunns


----------



## svk

Back when, one time gunny called everyone "imbilesiles" when they called him out. Whenever I see someone do something entirely stupid, I subconsciously think "imbilesile" rather than imbecile.


----------



## landfakers

Anyone have a suggestion for a rake gauge plates? I was looking at the west coast saw ones. I need 3/8, 3/8 lp and .325


----------



## svk

So I just got my first facebook ban....24 hours for saying drug dealers should be hung to dry.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

bob kern said:


> Well no saw action today but plenty of brownie points with the cook!! She's been wanting a rug loom. So out to the shop I went. Lots of drilling!!!!! About half done. Needs sanded, corners rounded , a dado cut where the pieces overlap and gluing in the pins top and bottom. View attachment 1044377


A looming project…


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I had to go out for some saw therapy this morning.

Finally got the rebuild kit for the HPOP on my F350 to fix the massive oil leak I was having. Got it pulled, rebuilt, and snapped the last bolt putting the final cover back on. Someone had been in there before and used painter caulk instead of RTV to seal things, and way overtightened everything, which I believe is why the bolt snapped. Either way, I have to pull the radiator to try drilling it out, and if that doesn't work, I'll have to pull the engine to change out the cover.

Anyway. Not sure if any of you guys remember the Holzfforma 372XP I bought for my dad, but it ended up being too much saw for him and I swapped him one of my 3 346xp's for it.

I have a Husky 372X-torq and this china saw kicks its butt. I Haven't run it since before snow fall, but got it out today. Filled it with gas from a dry tank, fired up forth pull and we were cutting. Temp is about -5.

This may be my favorite saw I currently own. I've put about 10 gallons of gas through it with 0 issues.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

landfakers said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a rake gauge plates? I was looking at the west coast saw ones. I need 3/8, 3/8 lp and .325


Yeah, eye bal it!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

landfakers said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a rake gauge plates? I was looking at the west coast saw ones. I need 3/8, 3/8 lp and .325


I’ve been using the Stihl progressive plates for a few years now…work great, imo. There was a group buy back then from a member in Britain, I believe…where I got mine.
these have been easier to use than the old Fil-O-plate, Carlton ones I have had for decades.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

landfakers said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a rake gauge plates? I was looking at the west coast saw ones. I need 3/8, 3/8 lp and .325


I use the Husky ones myself. They are a bit soft though, last 3/8 one lasted me about a year. The current one I hit with the torch and dunked in oil and it’s holding up much better


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> The current one I hit with the torch and dunked in oil and it’s holding up much better


Hadn't thought of that…great idea.
but, with my luck I’ll melt the damn things


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> The 624H is 8.44 feet wide, mine is 8’ 11” wide, unless it barely cleared for you it won’t be a problem. That’s good, 12’ is easier to find.


I don't remember clearance ever being an issue when the plow was hard right or left. But it was an old truck plow converted to the quick hitch set up. It stuck pretty far in front of the loader, never caused an issue. You could see it really well. I liked using it but it was slow compared to my Pete or C8500.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

svk said:


> So I just got my first facebook ban....24 hours for saying drug dealers should be hung to dry.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> I don't remember clearance ever being an issue when the plow was hard right or left. But it was an old truck plow converted to the quick hitch set up. It stuck pretty far in front of the loader, never caused an issue. You could see it really well. I liked using it but it was slow compared to my Pete or C8500.



Here‘s a 12 footer in Utah, couldn’t find anything closer yet. They’re most plentiful in the Northeast.


----------



## sean donato

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here‘s a 12 footer in Utah, couldn’t find anything closer yet. They’re most plentiful in the Northeast.
> 
> View attachment 1044476
> 
> View attachment 1044477


They are pretty popular 11 and 12 foot for a single or tandem axle truck around here. This is the style we had on the loader and trucks. I couldn't tell you which one was/is better.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> They are pretty popular 11 and 12 foot for a single or tandem axle truck around here. This is the style we had on the loader and trucks. I couldn't tell you which one was/is better.



Viking seems to be a Northeast thing, maybe they’re not shipped this far often.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> How did you load the truck? Equipment?


The dump was loaded with a small John deere with a loader. The pickup The same way. I just hand unloaded the pickup. Actually broke a sweat.


----------



## sean donato

Easy Steve can't be breaking a sweat this time of year. Lol


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Got the broken bolt out on the ol 7.3 (Reverse drill bits for the win!!). Just finished reinstalling the HPOP, and now just waiting for the RTV to dry and test fire before finishing putting the rest back together.


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> I’ve been using the Stihl progressive plates for a few years now…work great, imo. There was a group buy back then from a member in Britain, I believe…where I got mine.
> these have been easier to use than the old Fil-O-plate, Carlton ones I have had for decades.
> View attachment 1044463


Maybe add this comment to the related thread, so there is some longer term feedback?






STIHL Progressive Depth Gauge Tool


Found these in response to another thread. Do not appear to be available in USA. Anyone familiar with or have experience with them? Might need a member-friend in EU to obtain? Tools for MS-cutting attachment maintenance: File gauge For manual reworking of the depth gauge made from hardened...




www.arboristsite.com





Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Got the broken bolt out on the ol 7.3 (Reverse drill bits for the win!!). Just finished reinstalling the HPOP, and now just waiting for the RTV to dry and test fire before finishing putting the rest back together.


If you didn't prefill the hpop gwt ready for an extended crank session. Had to do that with my old man's e350 about a year ago. Did the valve cover gaskets, glow plugs, new harness and new orings/D rings. At almost 400k I didn't want to have to mess with it again.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> Notice this on google maps, now I can check for wildfires .
> View attachment 1044346
> 
> 
> They found this shortcut for me too.
> 
> View attachment 1044347


My Garmin GPS put me in a circle one day. I was in Boston and not happy.


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Morning scrounge. Ash. Do have to do some recutting on the dump truck load.
> View attachment 1044448
> View attachment 1044449


Nothing like a load of Ash in the dump. It does make great firewood.


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


>


I had idiots hack my FB account, F'ed it all up, charged advertising on my C.C.and FB deactivated the account permanently. I got it all straightened out but they wouldn't reactivate my account. I had to start a new one. They are idiots. Never say the name Hitler on there or you go immediately to jail.


----------



## svk

They are complete morons. Makes you wonder how much of the activity is some stupid intern with a power trip and how much of it is the computers just saying yes or no.

Sort of like those ****ing assholes who banned my YouTube account for “repeated violations” when I never once had a violation in years of use.


----------



## Sawdust Man

A bit more wheelbarrow here action today, setting more pig barn posts...


----------



## farmer steve

Got the parts to fix my tractor today. Hydraulic pump decided to take a crap on Saturday when it was so cold. Luckily I have some good friends that are better mechanics than me. Pump was a tad over $1,200.  Hope back to scrounging wood tommorrow.


----------



## cantoo

mountainguyed67 said:


> Viking seems to be a Northeast thing, maybe they’re not shipped this far often.





sean donato said:


> They are pretty popular 11 and 12 foot for a single or tandem axle truck around here. This is the style we had on the loader and trucks. I couldn't tell you which one was/is better.


Used Municipal equipment here is sold at several different auctions including Richie Bros. Find our what your local Township does with their used equipment, sometimes it gets traded in to Dealers and you might be able to buy off them. FYI, Viking-Cives equipment is made not far from Just Jeff and I. 





Home







www.vikingcives.com


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Sweet you have a 600 series? We have a 651, seems to do all we ask of it.


Had. I bought a Massey 135 and it just out worked the old Ford, so I sold it. I know where there is an N series I can get cheap, but I don't know if i want to mess with it,


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Had. I bought a Massey 135 and it just out worked the old Ford, so I sold it. I know where there is an N series I can get cheap, but I don't know if i want to mess with it,


We have a 9n we use for light work, it's really reliable but it's also really worn out.


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> So I just got my first facebook ban....24 hours for saying drug dealers should be hung to dry.


So I take it they weren't caught in the rain without an umbrella


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> I think I may end up moving the mount back to the next cross member in the bottom of the frame.


I thought it looked good where it is.

As a reference, I measured from my front tire to the plow and it is about 18", so I hope that helps you with your decision.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> Used Municipal equipment here is sold at several different auctions including Richie Bros. Find our what your local Township does with their used equipment, sometimes it gets traded in to Dealers and you might be able to buy off them. FYI, Viking-Cives equipment is made not far from Just Jeff and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vikingcives.com



Here a snowplow that size is Caltrans or County, I know some private plow places in the mountains have former trucks from both of those. Not sure how they got them, I can search for auctions from those two entities. I looked at the nearest Ritchie Brothers auction in the past, they didn’t have any.


----------



## mountainguyed67

farmer steve said:


> Pump was a tad over $1,200.



Ouch!


----------



## GrizG

Went out and cleared three ash off the trail today. The two in the foreground and one a bit further down the trail in the background. Dominos played by the storm's wind last week took the two... I used my MS261 today as where these trees impacted the trail they ran from about 16" down to about 12" so I didn't see the point in using the MS461. Also, I had to carry the saw quite a ways to get there as I couldn't get the bollard out of the ground at the closest road crossing... it was a saturated and swollen 8x8 PT post in a steel bollard base. The vines were troublesome and time consuming to remove and I was afraid I wasn't going to get the job done on one tank of fuel. It will probably be spring before I can get a truck in there... 

By coincidence, my cutting partner happened along on his bicycle on his way to the auto parts store. He stopped and helped move debris off the trail while I cut. We had a brief conversation also... another local bicyclist was killed by a motorist yesterday afternoon not far from the auto parts store. Seriously, this is a small city and this is the 4th bicyclist run down and killed in the past two years. 

On the way home I hit the saw shop for a new rim sprocket and a couple chains for the MS461. I sharpened the 3 chains for the MS461 I used yesterday and found that about half the teeth on two of the chains had been sharpened to or beyond the marks... all that remained were little triangles of teeth. The rim sprocket was worn too... I cleaned up the saw and installed the new rim sprocket and a new chain. I had that feeling you got when you put 4 new tires on your car when you were young.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Got some of the Maple split and stacked yesterday and today while the weather was nice. Also split a pickup load of short stuff for a friend who has a small stove.
Miller time...


----------



## SS396driver

Customer (my wife) stated clunking noise from rear of the Envoy . Took a look at it today as it finally was over freezing . The mount for the upper control arm was completely rotted away as was the area on the frame. Car has really only been used in winter for the last 4 years . Was my moms car she bought a new Jeep . Car was always garaged too . Has 112k miles . Shouldn’t happen on a car hardly used in winter but I repaired it .
Replaced the control arm just because I had it apart .


Welded up the nut on the repair plate




And welded in



Going to start looking for a replacement vehicle .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tried out the Fiskars, so far I like it. Most of this split with one swing, some were one handed. I still have bigger logs I’ll get to before long.


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> Here a snowplow that size is Caltrans or County, I know some private plow places in the mountains have former trucks from both of those. Not sure how they got them, I can search for auctions from those two entities. I looked at the nearest Ritchie Brothers auction in the past, they didn’t have any.


Our landowner's assn. bought one about that size on a brand new International a couple years back. Lucky me got to drive it back, with the plow attached, through Sacramento rush hour traffic...because I guess I was the only one with a commercial license.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Ok, here's my only scrounge...picked up the Jet mill/drill for $250 today. No, it's not stolen...I've been looking at mills, this would've been an insane deal to pass up. Now I need to trim my wall shelving up, so I can move the black rollaway a little more to the right.


----------



## JimR

svk said:


> They are complete morons. Makes you wonder how much of the activity is some stupid intern with a power trip and how much of it is the computers just saying yes or no.
> 
> Sort of like those ****ing assholes who banned my YouTube account for “repeated violations” when I never once had a violation in years of use.


It is not the computers but the idiots that work there.


----------



## JustJeff

cantoo said:


> Used Municipal equipment here is sold at several different auctions including Richie Bros. Find our what your local Township does with their used equipment, sometimes it gets traded in to Dealers and you might be able to buy off them. FYI, Viking-Cives equipment is made not far from Just Jeff and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vikingcives.com


I've done work for viking-cives.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


>



Hey, you got James Bond’s old machine.


----------



## bob kern

singinwoodwackr said:


> A looming project…


Too funny


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> Hey, you got James Bond’s old machine.


I saw that too...I'm guessing some hijinks from the people that worked in the shop that it came from. Or maybe it was numbered for some other reason.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> If you didn't prefill the hpop gwt ready for an extended crank session. Had to do that with my old man's e350 about a year ago. Did the valve cover gaskets, glow plugs, new harness and new orings/D rings. At almost 400k I didn't want to have to mess with it again.


I prefilled that and primed the fuel lines. It fired right up and it running better then ever.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


>



I have a little mill too.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have a little mill too.
> 
> View attachment 1044584


Not getting that for $250,


----------



## Sierra_rider

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have a little mill too.
> 
> View attachment 1044584


I really wanted a milling machine like that, but the mill/drill will work just fine for my use. I do most of my work on the lathe, so I did make sure to get a nice lathe.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Nice work KK. Not as easy as my pins, but it looks stronger ... good job!
> 
> Note to self: Replace missing 3rd bolt in plow bracket in the spring (will necessitate removing the battery).


Thanks Mustang. I'm going to pick up some pins next trip to town. That could be anywhere from two days to two weeks.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sierra_rider said:


> I do most of my work on the lathe, so I did make sure to get a nice lathe.



I was offered a very good condition WWII Pratt & Whitney lathe at the same time I got this mill, but didn’t have room for it. I worked as a machinist, so I know how to operate them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> I'm going to pick up some pins next trip to town. That could be anywhere from two days to two weeks.



Is there a “town” on your island?


----------



## WoodAbuser

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I prefilled that and primed the fuel lines. It fired right up and it running better then ever.


Which rebuilt HPOP did u get and from where?


----------



## svk

Good morning guys.

We have a temporary respite from the cold...+30 yesterday and +35 today. I have about two hours of stuff to do at work and then I am going to head home to do some outside work in the nice weather. Ice storm in early November caught us by surprise and as a result I still have boats and other "summer" stuff that need to be put away. The nice thing is I can unthaw them one at a time in my neighbors heated shop.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


Not really, but they look pretty heavy duty.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Which ones of you are responsible for these?


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


I see a lot of guys are using them in some of the facebook firewood pages I'm on. More money than this guy has. The builder touts their 24D model as the fastest splitter on the planet.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


There a high end splitter , along with Wolfe Ridge , and a couple others


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> I see a lot of guys are using them in some of the facebook firewood pages I'm on. More money than this guy has. The builder touts their 24D model as the fastest splitter on the planet.


Does cycle time mean a full stroke? The county line we have I only have to go 4-6" to split straight grain wood. The gnarly stuff takes some time though. I usually throw a big round on and continually rotate it till it's all split then push it off. I also have a line on the beam for 17" so I don't let it retract all the way.


----------



## GrizG

mountainguyed67 said:


> Which ones of you are responsible for these?
> 
> View attachment 1044690


Sent that to my son... he's got my brother's old JD and a long driveway!


----------



## GrizG

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


There are at least three in use on YouTube. Joe's Premium Firewood... he's good at busting stuff and all in all the basic splitter he has is doing well. Buckn' Billy Ray has one with a conveyor that performs very well. Surviving Country Life has one that is sort of in between the other two in terms of features and it appears to perform well.


----------



## cantoo

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


Andrew makes very good splitters. If you google Eastonmade you will find lots of info. Andrew has recently taken over his Dad's company and has switched it over to his name. Google search "Bells Machining" and you will find lots of info on them also. 





Eastonmade Wood Splitters buys and merges Bells Machine







www.lumbermenonline.com




If you are on Facebook they have a good site there too. Canadian made. https://www.facebook.com/Eastonmade


----------



## farmer steve

GrizG said:


> There are at least three in use on YouTube. Joe's Premium Firewood... he's good at busting stuff and all in all the basic splitter he has is doing well. Buckn' Billy Ray has one with a conveyor that performs very well. Surviving Country Life has one that is sort of in between the other two in terms of features and it appears to perform well.


Joe is a peter head. Unsafe at any speed. Watch his tree cutting vids. @Kodiak Kid would have heart failure.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Joe is a peter head. Unsafe at any speed. Watch his tree cutting vids. @Kodiak Kid would have heart failure.


Now that peaks my interest


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I think I may end up moving the mount back to the next cross member in the bottom of the frame. I was going to do that originally but I took poor measurements. In turn, I bought the wrong size U-bolt. I wasn't about to do the 100 mile round trip to the hardware store again, so I made it work.
> 
> As far as the controls.  You think letting go of the handle bar to grab a lever then letting go of the lever to grab the handle bar is faster then a control switch at the grip? Unless your plowing with one hand constantly on the plow lever and one hand constantly on the handle bar ? I don't see it.


All I can say is what I experienced, use both and get back with me.
If you can't ride a quad on fairly flat ground with one hand, well...


singinwoodwackr said:


> I’ve been using the Stihl progressive plates for a few years now…work great, imo. There was a group buy back then from a member in Britain, I believe…where I got mine.
> these have been easier to use than the old Fil-O-plate, Carlton ones I have had for decades.
> View attachment 1044463


I like those a lot. I've found them to make a chain very aggressive in hardwood. I do a lot of bore cutting and they are too aggressive for that. When I'm cutting softwoods or softer hardwoods I use them.


JimR said:


> It is not the computers but the idiots that work there.


At the time a bunch of us got the boot, many of the guys had nothing on their channels but cookie cutting, many got their channels back, unfortunately some didn't. My theory was that the saw sounds somewhat mimicked a scream and their software thought some abuse was happening.


----------



## farmer steve

Brufab said:


> Now that peaks my interest


Look up his YouTube vids. You'll be.


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> Now that peaks my interest


A 269 area code  that guy's giving us michiganders a bad rap. Videos are to painful to watch or stomach  they are destined for eab ash to the cranium.


----------



## GrizG

farmer steve said:


> Joe is a peter head. Unsafe at any speed. Watch his tree cutting vids. @Kodiak Kid would have heart failure.


They are pretty much the only ones I watch any more... the impending doom makes for high drama!


----------



## Brufab

It's like giving these guys a couple chainsaws


----------



## chipper1

Brufab said:


> A 269 area code  that guy's giving us michiganders a bad rap. Videos are to painful to watch or stomach  they are destined for eab ash to the cranium.


I have a buddy who lives just NW of him. I've offered to give him some chain sharpening tips/help at his place, but he's not interested at all . I don't think he wants any accountability.


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> They are pretty much the only ones I watch any more... the impending doom makes for high drama!


Your life sucks


----------



## Kodiak Kid

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is there a “town” on your island?


Depends on your definition of town I guess?  The "city" of Kodiak has a population of 12'000 to 15'000 depending on time of year.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> I see a lot of guys are using them in some of the facebook firewood pages I'm on. More money than this guy has. The builder touts their 24D model as the fastest splitter on the planet.


Well, their bigger splitters are fir commercial use. Witch definitely explains the price. I wouldn't consider buying one otherwise. Definitely not necessary fir a single home environment. Thats fir sure.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Now that peaks my interest


I'm thinking Me too! Thats what I'm thinking!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Why are duely's better than uni's? Take your pic!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why are duely's better than uni's? Take your pic! View attachment 1044764


Yea if your overloaded 2 wheels are better than 1 usually but @H-Ranch single wheeled true temper can give any wheelbarrow whether it's 2, 3, or 4 wheeled one a run for it's money and then some.


----------



## bob kern

One contest the singles always win............maneuverability!!!!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Kodiak Kid said:


> Do any of you folk know much about Eastonmade Wood Splitters?


I owned a 12-22 for about 3 years. Strong unit. Recently sold it for something that's just as strong, cuts faster, cleaner, more ergodynamic and hands free..





Oh... and darn near half the price of an EM unit.


----------



## JimR

chipper1 said:


> My theory was that the saw sounds somewhat mimicked a scream and their software thought some abuse was happening.


Or maybe a few treehuggers decided to boot you all.


----------



## JimR

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I owned a 12-22 for about 3 years. Strong unit. Recently sold it for something that's just as strong, cuts faster and cleaner.



That is a super fast hydraulic splitter.


----------



## sand sock

cantoo said:


> Andrew makes very good splitters. If you google Eastonmade you will find lots of info. Andrew has recently taken over his Dad's company and has switched it over to his name. Google search "Bells Machining" and you will find lots of info on them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastonmade Wood Splitters buys and merges Bells Machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumbermenonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are on Facebook they have a good site there too. Canadian made. https://www.facebook.com/Eastonmade


in livestock farming community , we see massive buy outs of mantufactured parts. companies like CLAY are now made by canada . which now makes 5 other brands, of feeding parts in the milk house or 1 company makes 10 different silage unloaders. its almost impossible to get parts. they might be making 1 brand of silage unloaders,this year. then next year if you need parts. the company is still in busines, but they no longer make PAX or clay or badger and you cant get support. 

i truely hope eastonmade isnt expanding the canadian model of metal manufactured machinery, in the wood splitting industry. it would be like andrew making eatonmade,bruteforce, wolfridge, tsc brand. you cant get parts, but you can buy a new $4000 splitter. that works for 4 years, before it needs replaced


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Yea if your overloaded 2 wheels are better than 1 usually but @H-Ranch single wheeled true temper can give any wheelbarrow whether it's 2, 3, or 4 wheeled one a run for it's money and then some.


I do like my 1 wheelers for my application - uneven terrain would dump a tall load on a 2 wheeler but a single wheel I can balance. 

Like i said in the GMCI thread: I do prefer one, but maybe because I've never tried two. Sure **seems** like two would be better than one. And three better than two and four better than three and so on. At some point it probably just gets to be too many. We're still talking about wheelbarrows, right?


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I do like my 1 wheelers for my application - uneven terrain would dump a tall load on a 2 wheeler but a single wheel I can balance.
> 
> Like i said in the GMCI thread: I do prefer one, but maybe because I've never tried two. Sure **seems** like two would be better than one. And three better than two and four better than three and so on. At some point it probably just gets to be too many. We're still talking about wheelbarrows, right?


Don't forget style points  some of those loads from last season


----------



## SS396driver

Received a new X27 36’ splitting axe yesterday . My old one developed a split in the handle end and on the odd strike it vibrates my hands .
Great customer service contacted them via the website attached the picture and in two days got a tracking number .
I’m going to epoxy the crack and use some tape on it since they don’t want the broken one back 

New one


----------



## gggGary

H-Ranch said:


> I do like my 1 wheelers for my application - uneven terrain would dump a tall load on a 2 wheeler but a single wheel I can balance.
> 
> Like i said in the GMCI thread: I do prefer one, but maybe because I've never tried two. Sure **seems** like two would be better than one. And three better than two and four better than three and so on. At some point it probably just gets to be too many. We're still talking about wheelbarrows, right?


Bought a two wheel barrow, used it about twice and sold it on. Wasn't useful even for hauling horse poop (the main reason I bought) We have "uneven" ground round here. "Two wheel barrows" are useless on even moderate side hills. The twenty years in my possession true temper soldiers on. I do have a ho-made two wheel "cart" that works well. It carries a large load lower than a barrow so is less tippy. However tires are a bit small for soft ground with a heavy load, with two wheels I can pull rather than push on soft ground which helps. It also just fits through a 3' door to get wood to the basement wood rack.


The trailer behind the zero turn mower does most hauling TO the wood racks.


----------



## MustangMike

I will only own 1-wheel wheelbarrows because I'm strong/skilled enough to balance them (I've always used them), they work better on uneven terrain, and can go through narrower paths. I find the 2-wheelelled ones feel clumsy and don't maneuver as quickly and hang up on branches and other obstacles. I will do anything with a one-wheeled wheelbarrow you can do with a 2-wheeled wheelbarrow and more. They are just more versatile.

I don't do much wheelbarrowing in level/open fields. I also feel using a wheelbarrow should be kind of like a workout that involves balance.

When I built this house I used them quite a bit for gravel, etc., and I could just throw up the handles and dump the whole load in a small hole. It was a learned skill. When you are building your own place, you learn to work efficiently. When you can't afford, or don't have the time to get rented equipment like a Bobcat, you learn to make do with what you have.

When I helped out at the Fish and Game club (they were setting some posts) the club president was flabbergasted (and very appreciative). When everyone else is slowly pouring out their load into the hole, I was just throwing the handles up and not missing any of it. I've also worked on numerous construction sites with my brother (a PE). I was known for getting loads up inclines (all day long) that the younger guys could not do.

When the club president expressed his "surprise", I just looked back at him and said: "Do you think this is the first time I've done this stuff?".


----------



## Vtrombly

Good morning guys, 

Just got a Yote trying to get at my chickens. Very brazen even turned and almost charged at me. Hallway sweeper 12G Winchester Super X 3in 15 pellet did the trick. He had the smell of chicken and was not giving up thankfully this one wont be coming back for more.


----------



## Vtrombly

MustangMike said:


> I will only own 1-wheel wheelbarrows because I'm strong/skilled enough to balance them (I've always used them), they work better on uneven terrain, and can go through narrower paths. I find the 2-wheelelled ones feel clumsy and don't maneuver as quickly and hang up on branches and other obstacles. I will do anything with a one-wheeled wheelbarrow you can do with a 2-wheeled wheelbarrow and more. They are just more versatile.
> 
> I don't do much wheelbarrowing in level/open fields. I also feel using a wheelbarrow should be kind of like a workout that involves balance.
> 
> When I built this house I used them quite a bit for gravel, etc., and I could just throw up the handles and dump the whole load in a small hole. It was a learned skill. When you are building your own place, you learn to work efficiently. When you can't afford, or don't have the time to get rented equipment like a Bobcat, you learn to make do with what you have.
> 
> When I helped out at the Fish and Game club (they were setting some posts) the club president was flabbergasted (and very appreciative). When everyone else is slowly pouring out their load into the hole, I was just throwing the handles up and not missing any of it. I've also worked on numerous construction sites with my brother (a PE). I was known for getting loads up inclines (all day long) that the younger guys could not do.
> 
> When the club president expressed his "surprise", I just looked back at him and said: "Do you think this is the first time I've done this stuff?".


I can second the when you can not afford that's for sure. I moved 10 yards of dirt during planting season with a shovel and a wheelbarrow because a tractor is not in the budget. This wheelbarrow I have here is going on quite a few years.


----------



## GrizG

chipper1 said:


> I have a buddy who lives just NW of him. I've offered to give him some chain sharpening tips/help at his place, but he's not interested at all . I don't think he wants any accountability.


He is full of excuses when it comes to things that would improve his business, income and discipline... always takes the low road.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

In 1992 I bought a NEW Dodge W350 (one ton) pu, Cummins diesel and 5 speed. I paid the extra $350 and got the dually option too.

I also got 4wd, bucket seats, tachometer, step bumper and a few other things, like the best radio, said to be the same as the Crysler New Yorker got that year. I even paid $87 extra to get the blue medal flake paint I wanted, and it all cost me $26,450.00 dollars.

Started right off with a LOT of cab squeaks, (that they never could fix) and noise from the dash (they shimmed it with electrical tape and fixed that) and a vibration in the drive line that kept getting worse. I figured it was a U-joint and of course they accused me of not greasing them, but after they got it out the service manager showed me that the Spicer U-joint was never drilled for grease to get to two of the caps, they replaced both on the rear drive shaft under warr..

One day I was going down the ALCAN Hiway and I hit a hole in the road, and THAT took care of that so called fantastic radio! It did sound good for as long as it lasted though.

Next thing to go was the transmission! One day I shifted into third and there it stayed when something failed in the case! I took the Getrag out and replaced it with a NV4500, an upgrade...

Next the electrical problems started AND continued! If you drove it at night a lot, especially if you pulled a trailer, the head light switch would get hot and burn out! (I carried a spare) Then the puter failed and the batt. charge circuit goes through that, so no charging would take place, and on and on! What a turd!

The only thing I ever found wrong with the Cummins was, it came with a dodge wrapped around it!!

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

bob kern said:


> One contest the singles always win............maneuverability!!!!


Maneuverability and speed vs capacity and stability?  Its a tough call fir me, but Im STIHL going to have to vote duely. Of course many factors come in to play IMOP. Like amount of work space, distance traveled, haul road conditions? Its a tough call! However, put a single up against a 10 cbf duely on flat ground? The duely is going to out haul and produce more over the single every time! While also doing it with less trips back and forth.  Provided the man pushing the "OVERLOADED" duely has any amount of lead in his a**!  Although, I actually own both and definitely appreciate both fir different applications.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Maneuverability and speed vs capacity and stability?  Its a tough call fir me, but Im STIHL going to have to vote duely. Of course many factors come in to play IMOP. Like amount of work space, distance traveled, haul road conditions? Its a tough call!


I like the dual wheeled units for most of what I do, if that won't work, then I grab the 4 wheeled Japanese wheelbarrow .
This is the smaller one, most likely I'll be selling this one(just need to actuallylist it), don't really need it when I'm driving a truck, and I still have the big one to use if I need to use the skidding winch for tree work. Also the big one works better for clearing snow.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I owned a 12-22 for about 3 years. Strong unit. Recently sold it for something that's just as strong, cuts faster, cleaner, more ergodynamic and hands free..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and darn near half the price of an EM unit.



How big in diameter of a round will it handle? Is it available with more than a two way wedge? Dose it self load rounds up off the ground onto the splitter like the 12-22 and 22-28? If so? Im definitely interested.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> Just got a Yote trying to get at my chickens. Very brazen even turned and almost charged at me. Hallway sweeper 12G Winchester Super X 3in 15 pellet did the trick. He had the smell of chicken and was not giving up thankfully this one wont be coming back for more.View attachment 1044809


Good puppy .


----------



## djg james

I talked to the arborist who's log yard I cut on. He had a pile of splits and rounds that got weathered for a year and he's moving his splitting to a new area. He said he was going to push the pile onto his burn pile and start out fresh at the new spot. I told him it was solid wood and he could still sell it. He said he didn't want it and offered it to me. Didn't have to ask me twice. I decided to split it with his elderly neighbor. Let him have the split wood and I'll take the rounds. Got first load yesterday:


Solid Red Oak, Ash and Cherry. My share will be 2-3 more loads without starting a saw.


----------



## djg james

Someone recently mentioned the price of steel lately. He was building a crane system out of 2x2 pipe.
I need some square pipe to to make a hitch for my winch that can be mounted to either my trailer or truck with a standard hitch setup. I called my local steel supplier and he wanted $20/ft of the special 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" square pipe (seamless?) that will accept 2"x2" square pipe.

Bought the 18" receiver from HF for $20. I can make two with it. I found I had 2" sq galvanized steel fence posts which fits.

The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Good puppy .


Yup it's gone checked after breakfast it was a female so a couple less litters of them this year. It wont go to waste my wife's friends mom and stepdad are going to take it for the fur so that's good.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Yup it's gone checked after breakfast it was a female so a couple less litters of them this year. It wont go to waste my wife's friends mom and stepdad are going to take it for the fur so that's good.


Awesome. 
I'd like to get out and tag a few. I hear them out behind our place, but haven't seen any sign on our property yet, if I do...


----------



## Logger nate

djg james said:


> Someone recently mentioned the price of steel lately. He was building a crane system out of 2x2 pipe.
> I need some square pipe to to make a hitch for my winch that can be mounted to either my trailer or truck with a standard hitch setup. I called my local steel supplier and he wanted $20/ft of the special 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" square pipe (seamless?) that will accept 2"x2" square pipe.
> 
> Bought the 18" receiver from HF for $20. I can make two with it. I found I had 2" sq galvanized steel fence posts which fits.
> 
> The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


Not hard to weld but the fumes are pretty toxic.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

djg james said:


> The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


Not without wearing a respirator! The fumes can really screw up your lungs. Grind off the galvanized material where the weld will go and grind it back quite a bit more than needed for mild steel…all while wearing protection…

call around to local fab shops. Most will sell short pieces for what they get from the scrapper per pound.


----------



## artbaldoni

Got this in my Christmas Stocking from my MiL. She's a good woman!


----------



## djg james

artbaldoni said:


> Got this in my Christmas Stocking from my MiL. She's a good woman!
> View attachment 1044863


She gave you the poster or an actual CSM? Which one? Pics?


----------



## djg james

singinwoodwackr said:


> Not without wearing a respirator! The fumes can really screw up your lungs. Grind off the galvanized material where the weld will go and grind it back quite a bit more than needed for mild steel…all while wearing protection…
> 
> call around to local fab shops. Most will sell short pieces for what they get from the scrapper per pound.


Thanks to the both of you. Didn't know if it welded differently than regular steel (I'm not a welder). I was going to ask if the galvanized material is just a coating like on corrugated tin or if it went all the way through.

I have only two 6"-8" fillet welds to do so I'll have the garage opened up and a cross fan going. I do have a respirator also.


----------



## artbaldoni

Its just a sheet of paper that was in my stocking. I already bought the mill myself, its been sitting in my basement for a month. I picked it up unopened off FBMP for $40. My Mill


----------



## djg james

artbaldoni said:


> Its just a sheet of paper that was in my stocking. I already bought the mill myself, its been sitting in my basement for a month. I picked it up unopened off FBMP for $40. My Mill


So you had the paper and bought the mill yourself? All she gave you was an EMPTY stocking? I'm confused (lol).


----------



## artbaldoni

I purchased the mill. She reimbursed me. It was too big and heavy for the 90yo woman to wrap. I kept the mill in my basement. She printed the paper with the pictures and put in my stocking "representing" the mill she bought for me.


----------



## Lionsfan

Kodiak Kid said:


> Depends on your definition of town I guess?  The "city" of Kodiak has a population of 12'000 to 15'000 depending on time of year.


Not sure anymore, but when I was active duty about 1,200 of those were active duty U.S. Coast Guard, and it was the largest unit we had.


----------



## SS396driver

Standing rib roast 

2 1/2 hours in .


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Kodiak Kid said:


> How big in diameter of a round will it handle? Is it available with more than a two way wedge? Dose it self load rounds up off the ground onto the splitter like the 12-22 and 22-28? If so? Im definitely interested.


Regarding size fo rounds, it will split whatever you can maneuver into place. The Split Force comes with a side loading table like the other splitters. You can get it for either side. Or both I suppose if you asked them. I paid a little extra to get the table put on the other side and it hinges down if we don't need the extra work table area. It's good to have and folding it down allows the machine to take up less width for storage. We keep ours parked in a shipping container. As for a 4way wedge, they don't recommend it. And from what I've read prior to purchase from other people who own them, they also say a single wedge is plenty.


----------



## Jere39

Processed the top of this standing dead Red Oak I cut down earlier this week. Got back today and bucked the trunk, and noted how wet the core of this tree was:




I guessed it was over 30%, almost all the standing dead Red I cut is. Probably shouldn't have been surprised when I threw the MM on it after a couple splits:


----------



## Brufab

Jere39 said:


> Processed the top of this standing dead Red Oak I cut down earlier this week. Got back today and bucked the trunk, and noted how wet the core of this tree was:
> 
> View attachment 1044885
> 
> 
> I guessed it was over 30%, almost all the standing dead Red I cut is. Probably shouldn't have been surprised when I threw the MM on it after a couple splits:
> 
> View attachment 1044886


The oak blowdown we cut up a few weeks ago was off the ground and from last summer 2021 The wood was atleast that wet from what my dad's moisture meter said. I couldn't believe it since it was off the ground. We split what we could with the time we had a d stacked on pallets in the woods but it will be 2024 before it probably is dry enough to burn.


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> Standing rib roast View attachment 1044883
> 
> 2 1/2 hours in .
> View attachment 1044884


How did you get it to stand up in the pan for the top photo?


----------



## SS396driver

Super glue. 


WoodAbuser said:


> How did you get it to stand up in the pan for the top photo?


----------



## Brufab

All those big rounds are sitting on 2-3" logs so there not wicking moisture from the wet ground I asked my dad he said 38% moisture. Had to add some saw action for posterity  
View attachment VID_20221217_114339306.mp4




View attachment VID_20221217_090512414.mp4


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> Super glue.


I gotta get me some of that.


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> The oak blowdown we cut up a few weeks ago was off the ground and from last summer 2021 The wood was atleast that wet from what my dad's moisture meter said. I couldn't believe it since it was off the ground. We split what we could with the time we had a d stacked on pallets in the woods but it will be 2024 before it probably is dry enough to burn.


Oak unless it was standing dead for years before will still be wet inside . I’ve bucked oak and left them till the following summer so about a year and they were still wet 

This was still damp even though it was off the ground . Needs to dry a few months before I can burn


----------



## mountainguyed67

woodchuckcanuck said:


>




Very fast!


----------



## SS396driver

Fixed


----------



## LondonNeil

SS396driver said:


> Received a new X27 36’ splitting axe yesterday . My old one developed a split in the handle end and on the odd strike it vibrates my hands .
> Great customer service contacted them via the website attached the picture and in two days got a tracking number .
> I’m going to epoxy the crack and use some tape on it since they don’t want the broken one back View attachment 1044806
> 
> New one View attachment 1044805


I'd consider cutting the handle short and making a ghetto x25


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1044894
> View attachment 1044895
> 
> 
> Fixed


Guess the super glue didn't hold up very well.


----------



## djg james

I don't think this is an X27. Head weight 4#.








Fiskars Single Bit Super Splitting Axe with 36 In. Duraframe Handle and Sheath - Do it Best


Ideal for taller users or anyone who prefers a longer axe for splitting medium to extra-large sized logs. Perfected balance and power-to-weight ratio increases swing speed to multiply power, much like an aluminum baseball bat. Hardened forged steel blade stays sharp longer than traditional axes...




www.doitbest.com





What's the head wt of an X27?


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I don't think this is an X27. Head weight 4#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskars Single Bit Super Splitting Axe with 36 In. Duraframe Handle and Sheath - Do it Best
> 
> 
> Ideal for taller users or anyone who prefers a longer axe for splitting medium to extra-large sized logs. Perfected balance and power-to-weight ratio increases swing speed to multiply power, much like an aluminum baseball bat. Hardened forged steel blade stays sharp longer than traditional axes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doitbest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the head wt of an X27?


6.3 pounds


----------



## SS396driver

LondonNeil said:


> I'd consider cutting the handle short and making a ghetto x25


I had a 25 think the handle was 28 inches . Didn’t care for it just felt awkward. It just walked from tool shed about 5 years ago


----------



## SS396driver

Came out perfect


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Not hard to weld but the fumes are pretty toxic.


Thought I saw you today Nate.


Saw this guy, hard core Michiganer .


Found a scrench while checking my oil today .

Filled the excursion, cheapest full-up in a while, thanks Joe.


----------



## chipper1

Oh, whoops, forgot this one 


Don't worry though, I got a full 392 miles out of this tank. Keeping my carbon footprint small .


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Thought I saw you today Nate.
> View attachment 1044914
> 
> Saw this guy, hard core Michiganer .
> View attachment 1044915
> 
> Found a scrench while checking my oil today .View attachment 1044917
> 
> Filled the excursion, cheapest full-up in a while, thanks Joe.View attachment 1044916


Is that....Spray bomb....on a cherry bomb....


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> I talked to the arborist who's log yard I cut on. He had a pile of splits and rounds that got weathered for a year and he's moving his splitting to a new area. He said he was going to push the pile onto his burn pile and start out fresh at the new spot. I told him it was solid wood and he could still sell it. He said he didn't want it and offered it to me. Didn't have to ask me twice. I decided to split it with his elderly neighbor. Let him have the split wood and I'll take the rounds. Got first load yesterday:
> View attachment 1044856
> 
> Solid Red Oak, Ash and Cherry. My share will be 2-3 more loads without starting a saw.


Nice scrounge! nice scrounge indeed?


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Is that....Spray bomb....on a cherry bomb....


Exactly. 
Beauty of a ride she is.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Exactly.
> Beauty of a ride she is.


I wish I could make out the fasteners that complete that ensemble because you know its something completely janky and very riggy and very possible a bungy cord or two.


----------



## Lionsfan

I always keep a spare scrench under my hood cuz you never know when you might get the urge to scrape the crusties off the ol' battery terminals.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Oh, whoops, forgot this one
> View attachment 1044918
> 
> Don't worry though, I got a full 392 miles out of this tank. Keeping my carbon footprint small .


With dsl being $1.60 a gallon more than gas here that V10 is probably cheaper to drive, lol.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> With dsl being $1.60 a gallon more than gas here that V10 is probably cheaper to drive, lol.


The way I've always looked at it is that the gas is cheaper up front, but it's pay to play and then throw it away; but the diesel is more up front, but you get more for them when you sell them. 6 to one half dozen to another. If I towed heavy all the time or was in big hills like you, I'd want the diesel even though the fuel is expensive right now. I had a 99 f350 crew cab diesel back the last time fuel was real expensive, we won't talk about who was in office then...


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Someone recently mentioned the price of steel lately. He was building a crane system out of 2x2 pipe.
> I need some square pipe to to make a hitch for my winch that can be mounted to either my trailer or truck with a standard hitch setup. I called my local steel supplier and he wanted $20/ft of the special 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" square pipe (seamless?) that will accept 2"x2" square pipe.
> 
> Bought the 18" receiver from HF for $20. I can make two with it. I found I had 2" sq galvanized steel fence posts which fits.
> 
> The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


I've welding galvanized steel before. First I preped all the seams and ends to be welded. I ground the galvanization off all pre welds with a corse pattle wheel on a 4" grinder down to steel. Leaving a 1/2" - 1" buffer around all spots to be welded. Like Nate said. "the fumes from welding galvanized are pretty toxic". I would set up a fan. Blowing through my work Space.


----------



## SS396driver

Paid 2.93 for regular e gas the other day . Cheapest I saw diesel at was 4.79 . 

6 weeks I’ll be tapping the maple trees . Spring isn’t to far away that’s what I keep telling myself.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I always keep a spare scrench under my hood cuz you never know when you might get the urge to scrape the crusties off the ol' battery terminals.


You talking to Mike  .
I saw that, it's a newer battery, I was a bit surprised. I actually thought about retaking the pic, as I knew someone would notice just as I would have; then I thought screw it, I'm just gonna let it fly .


----------



## Stock

djg james said:


> The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


Yes! clean it well and use a forced air helmet if you have one, as others have said use a fan to keep the fumes away from you and as an additional piece of protection drink whole milk, helps remove the toxic zinc from the body................................................................................................


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Paid 2.93 for regular e gas the other day . Cheapest I saw diesel at was 4.79 .
> 
> 6 weeks I’ll be tapping the maple trees . Spring isn’t to far away that’s what I keep telling myself.


I saw diesel for 3.99 today, I haven't been watching too close. Thought I'd better get my cans/tractors filled, but I think everything is full.


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> You talking to Mike  .
> I saw that, it's a newer battery, I was a bit surprised. I actually thought about retaking the pic, as I knew someone would notice just as I would have; then I thought screw it, I'm just gonna let it fly .


I'm sure you're all over it  . How were things in the big city today? 94 west was backed up and moving at about 2mph from the 294 split all the way out to Gary yesterday evening.


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> I'm sure you're all over it  . How were things in the big city today? 94 west was backed up and moving at about 2mph from the 294 split all the way out to Gary yesterday evening.


Yeah, I'm on it . 
Bummer, it's always something...
I was back in MI by 9:45, at my second pickup by 10:15, then sat there until like 3:30. My stop there is before the turn off for navy pier on the south side, easy in, easy out, too bad my stop in MI wasn't the same.


----------



## JustJeff

djg james said:


> Someone recently mentioned the price of steel lately. He was building a crane system out of 2x2 pipe.
> I need some square pipe to to make a hitch for my winch that can be mounted to either my trailer or truck with a standard hitch setup. I called my local steel supplier and he wanted $20/ft of the special 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" square pipe (seamless?) that will accept 2"x2" square pipe.
> 
> Bought the 18" receiver from HF for $20. I can make two with it. I found I had 2" sq galvanized steel fence posts which fits.
> 
> The point is, is it easy to weld galvanized steel?


The galvanized is just a zinc coating. It will pop and spit at you, sometimes even if you grind it off. And while the fumes can cause metal fume fever, a couple small welds aren't cause for concern. Open the garage door, keep your head out of the plume and don't breathe that crud in. I just hold my breath, do the weld and back away. Inhaling the grinding dust is as bad as the weld fume so wear a dust mask. If you have a respirator you're set.


----------



## LondonNeil

LondonNeil said:


> I'd consider cutting the handle short and making a ghetto x25


Ok I thought it was a good suggestion but Bret, steve, square ground and Nate seemed to think differently! Grrrr! 


djg james said:


> I don't think this is an X27. Head weight 4#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiskars Single Bit Super Splitting Axe with 36 In. Duraframe Handle and Sheath - Do it Best
> 
> 
> Ideal for taller users or anyone who prefers a longer axe for splitting medium to extra-large sized logs. Perfected balance and power-to-weight ratio increases swing speed to multiply power, much like an aluminum baseball bat. Hardened forged steel blade stays sharp longer than traditional axes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doitbest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the head wt of an X27?


think the full weight including handle is 6.3lb, not sure though.


SS396driver said:


> I had a 25 think the handle was 28 inches . Didn’t care for it just felt awkward. It just walked from tool shed about 5 years ago


ghetto x26? Honestly, unless you are 8 ft tall something shorter than the 36" can be great for simple splitting wood, I like my x27, but in your shoes I'd cut it down to a 32" handle, wrap tape at the end dto create a palm swell, and give it a go. In fact now i thought of it I'm tempted to buy another to give it a go.


----------



## LondonNeil

chipper1 said:


> Oh, whoops, forgot this one
> View attachment 1044918
> 
> Don't worry though, I got a full 392 miles out of this tank. Keeping my carbon footprint small .


we peaked at £2/litre back in the summer, for regular. buying super its 15p more. I spent £100 filling up my 50 litre tank on one occasion. 3.785litres to a US gallon...cripes, we pay a lot.


----------



## chipper1

LondonNeil said:


> we peaked at £2/litre back in the summer, for regular. buying super its 15p more. I spent £100 filling up my 50 litre tank on one occasion. 3.785litres to a US gallon...cripes, we pay a lot.


It makes sense when you guys have such a smaller market there. The auto ownership there per thousand is probably where we were many yrs ago. If the demand was higher, I'm sure you guys would have done more to get the price down. Too bad so many will not only suffer, but also die because of all this green dream. If things continue in the direction they are currently going, the world population will surely be dropping drastically.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

LondonNeil said:


> we peaked at* £2/litre back in the summer*, for regular. buying super its 15p more. I spent £100 filling up my 50 litre tank on one occasion. 3.785litres to a US gallon...cripes, we pay a lot.


That's pretty close to what we've been paying for the last 6-7 months. I did the math and it was avg £1.70-1.80 for us. Right now its £1.18 for diesel.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Im definitely all about the uni in tight spots.Makes fir loading my mud room with wood much faster. Rather than arm loading it up the steps! Heck, sometimes the dogs and I will uni one across the living room floor to fill the box by the stove. When the Squaws not watching of course! 


The duely in this photo has been haul'n push'n 17 years now. Stored outside 99% of its life in the sun and rain. Got a pair of them fancy aftermarket foam filled no flats bout eight year ago! She's STIHL go'n strong!  Well, maybe not strong, but she's STIHL go,n! Both plastic buckets. Both read True Temper on the sides.


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im definitely all about the uni in tight spots.Makes fir loading my mud room with wood much faster. Rather than arm loading it up the steps! Heck, sometimes the dogs and I will uni one across the living room floor to fill the box by the stove. When the Squaws not watching of course! View attachment 1044926
> 
> 
> The duely in this photo has been haul'n push'n 17 years now. Stored outside 99% of its life in the sun and rain. Got a pair of them fancy aftermarket foam filled no flats bout eight year ago! She's STIHL go'n strong!  Well, maybe not strong, but she's STIHL go,n! Both plastic buckets. Both read True Temper on the sides.
> View attachment 1044927


Your squaw doesn't like the wheelbarrow in the house, dang bet she doesn't let you put saws on the kitchen counter either . Hard to find a good squaw these days .


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> Why are duely's better than uni's? Take your pic! View attachment 1044764


They don't fall over. Easier for keeping it balanced and especially if you are a woman using it.


----------



## JimR

Good day today. Three trees down, bucked up and almost all of it split. Plus I chipped the brush. It was a beautiful day here in Mass with 50 degree weather. I was so hot I took my coat off.


----------



## alanbaker

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I owned a 12-22 for about 3 years. Strong unit. Recently sold it for something that's just as strong, cuts faster, cleaner, more ergodynamic and hands free..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and darn near half the price of an EM unit.



I wouldn't want pick up my blocks that high. I split 90% ash on a 30" pine stump with a 17" tire on top. Put the block(s) in tire and walk around with an ax or splitting maul and is faster than the wood splitter I do not have - no gym membership needed.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A few years ago. I built a skidding jig out of materials I had laying around the property. It just straps down to the box on the War Wagon. Works great for skiding ceder and fir logs off the beaches. Works great fir skid'n smaller logs out of the woods too. I just used a couple days ago!



Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Lionsfan said:


> I always keep a spare scrench under my hood cuz you never know when you might get the urge to scrape the crusties off the ol' battery terminals.


I have one somewhere on every one of my rigs including me boat!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Your squaw doesn't like the wheelbarrow in the house, dang bet she doesn't let you put saws on the kitchen counter either . Hard to find a good squaw these days .


Indeed it is!  Lets just say she doesn't catch me putting my saw on the kitchen counter!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

A Lot of you guys on this thread have tractors. What do any of you know about LS Tractors? There is an LS dealership up in Anchorage. Three of my neighbors have LS Tractors, and one of them has done some pretty impressive and productive work over the years with his 40hp LS. I'm considering a 60-70hp LS. Les it be a skid steer?


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> A few years ago. I built a skidding jig out of materials I had laying around the property. It just straps down to the box on the War Wagon. Works great for skiding ceder and fir logs off the beaches. Works great fir skid'n smaller logs out of the woods too. I just used a couple days ago!View attachment 1044959
> View attachment 1044960
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I think you need some baling wire in there somewhere  . That's some jury rigging.


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> A Lot of you guys on this thread have tractors. What do any of you know about LS Tractors? There is an LS dealership up in Anchorage. Three of my neighbors have LS Tractors, and one of them has done some pretty impressive and productive work over the years with his 40hp LS. I'm considering a 60-70hp LS. Les it be a skid steer?


Just some fyi for ya KK. No first hand experience with the LS.








List of tractors built by LS for other companies


This is a list of tractors built by LS Tractors for other companies:




tractors.fandom.com


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

alanbaker said:


> I wouldn't want pick up my blocks that high. I split 90% ash on a 30" pine stump with a 17" tire on top. Put the block(s) in tire and walk around with an ax or splitting maul and is faster than the wood splitter I do not have - no gym membership needed.


I wouldn't want to lift them either, that what the log lift table is for.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

There are a bunch of LS tractors being haucked on YouTubers wanting discounted equipment.

I can't say anyone has really run them hard from what I've seen. In reality, they all break. The million dollar question is can you get parts/service for it when it does break? 

When I lived 3 miles from a John Deere dealer, I bought a John Deere. In the almost 10 years I've owned it, I've only had to replace one bucket tilt cylinder because of user error. They had a new one there the next day, albeit at nearly $700. Reminds me that I still need to take that one to have it repaired for a good spare.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> Indeed it is!  Lets just say she doesn't catch me putting my saw on the kitchen counter!


Chipper , got the patent on the kitchen table saw pics , Lol


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> A Lot of you guys on this thread have tractors. What do any of you know about LS Tractors? There is an LS dealership up in Anchorage. Three of my neighbors have LS Tractors, and one of them has done some pretty impressive and productive work over the years with his 40hp LS. I'm considering a 60-70hp LS. Les it be a skid steer?


Was interested in RK tractor, but nearest dealer was over 300 miles away, so Kubota was 10 mins down the road . No brainer I guess.


----------



## farmer steve

From the TYM tractor mfg. website. 
"We sell and service most major brands of tractors including Yanmar, Kubota, John Deere, TYM, Mahindra, Kioti, Case, New Holland, Massey Ferguson, Ford, Deutz, Case IH, Farmall, International Harvester, Branson Tractors, LS, Shibura, Claas Tractor, McCormick Tractors, Valtra, Solis, YTO, Montana, and Nortrac.Mar 13, 2021"


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Im definitely all about the uni in tight spots.Makes fir loading my mud room with wood much faster. Rather than arm loading it up the steps! Heck, sometimes the dogs and I will uni one across the living room floor to fill the box by the stove. When the Squaws not watching of course! View attachment 1044926
> 
> 
> The duely in this photo has been haul'n push'n 17 years now. Stored outside 99% of its life in the sun and rain. Got a pair of them fancy aftermarket foam filled no flats bout eight year ago! She's STIHL go'n strong!  Well, maybe not strong, but she's STIHL go,n! Both plastic buckets. Both read True Temper on the sides.
> View attachment 1044927



You just gave me an idea KK that will save me time I'm going to take some scrap wood to make a ramp that I can take on and off the steps on my deck. We stack a big stack in the house next to the fireplace and another one on the deck by the door. Making a ramp will save me a ton of time. Great idea.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> From the TYM tractor mfg. website.
> "We sell and service most major brands of tractors including Yanmar, Kubota, John Deere, TYM, Mahindra, Kioti, Case, New Holland, Massey Ferguson, Ford, Deutz, Case IH, Farmall, International Harvester, Branson Tractors, LS, Shibura, Claas Tractor, McCormick Tractors, Valtra, Solis, YTO, Montana, and Nortrac.Mar 13, 2021"


So they specialize in not specializing lol.


Kodiak Kid said:


> I have one somewhere on every one of my rigs including me boat!


Well, you just never know, right .


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> You just gave me an idea KK that will save me time I'm going to take some scrap wood to make a ramp that I can take on and off the steps on my deck. We stack a big stack in the house next to the fireplace and another one on the deck by the door. Making a ramp will save me a ton of time. Great idea.


I have a set of 2x10s that I use as a ramp that goes up just over a foot onto the front porch(its about 6' long), I run the wheelbarrow up it to get wood into the house. I back up onto the step near the door and then set the stands down and lifting the tires off the ground, then walk the wheelbarrow backwards into the house, then I wheel it right next to the stove/wood storage. It takes a few good sized loads to fill the rack, then when it's gonna be very cold out I'll pull one more full load right in. That wheelbarrow pretty much lives in the entryway all winter. When it's muddy out I load the tractor bucket up and then get everyone to help carry it in the house, it's usually not a big deal to leave the front door wide open then as if it's muddy, then the temps are warmer.
I also made a nice ramp to go onto the front porch on the other side that I used to move to the step going into the house too. But that was a lot of extra steps walking around to the opposite side of the porch and then you had to move it as well. That one was only about 5-6" tall and a few feet long, I made it with 2x4's and wolmanized plywood.


----------



## bob kern

WoodAbuser said:


> How did you get it to stand up in the pan for the top photo?





chipper1 said:


> Yeah, I'm on it .
> Bummer, it's always something...
> I was back in MI by 9:45, at my second pickup by 10:15, then sat there until like 3:30. My stop there is before the turn off for navy pier on the south side, easy in, easy out, too bad my stop in MI wasn't the same.


My delivery drivers love drops where I work. They know I'll have coffee if they're desperate and a bathroom! If there trailer is cluttered, I let them drop pallets and put excess shrink wrap and band strap in my dumpsters. I know how to help get difficult loads off too.( Aka 12' pallets put on the tuck with fork extensions at the dock and now it's at my place and I don't have extensions) I know that's your favorite chipper! 
Had one bring me donuts once because drops at my place we're" an oasis of sanity in a desert of stupidity some days!!! "Lol


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Your squaw doesn't like the wheelbarrow in the house, dang bet she doesn't let you put saws on the kitchen counter either . Hard to find a good squaw these days .


Mine don't even like me to leave it in the wheel barrow on the porch and insists on using a rack. Some day, I'm gonna mod me a" pretty " wood rack on wheels and cut out at least on time of handling every piece!!! Lol


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Well since I already had that much work in that short axe handle ,I went ahead and worked it down good enough to take a few swings with it for grins and giggles. Really don't notice it being a little off. Guess I'll use it for a bit and get a better feel for it before I decide to finish it on our or change it. It was just a green slab of hickory from some regrowth on a stump. It was coming down anyway so nothing lost. When I get a chance, I will cut some and let them dry.
> Anyone have experience with heart wood from a larger tree vs a 4" young tree? Obviously the wood will be quite different but one can't help but wander. I don't normally cut young hickory trees but have done a job or two thinning some thick woods into a nice yard with just a few mature trees.


I was gonna respond to this post in the good morning thread and say ask here, well, now it's here lol.


bob kern said:


> My delivery drivers love drops where I work. They know I'll have coffee if they're desperate and a bathroom! If there trailer is cluttered, I let them drop pallets and put excess shrink wrap and band strap in my dumpsters. I know how to help get difficult loads off too.( Aka 12' pallets put on the tuck with fork extensions at the dock and now it's at my place and I don't have extensions) I know that's your favorite chipper!
> Had one bring me donuts once because drops at my place we're" an oasis of sanity in a desert of stupidity some days!!! "Lol


It's sure nice when people get that there's a lot of crap a guy goes thru out on the rd, then again, most the guys we are delivering to go thru a lot of crap at their place of employment and then get treated like crap by drivers .


bob kern said:


> Mine don't even like me to leave it in the wheel barrow on the porch and insists on using a rack. Some day, I'm gonna mod me a" pretty " wood rack on wheels and cut out at least on time of handling every piece!!! Lol


Dang, guess you got the crazy you can deal with . 
One day I'd like to build a dormer over the front porch and make it into a 3 season room. If I do that and seal it up decent I thought it would be cool to put a wood rack just inside the windows that go out onto the porch, then I could open the windows and just fill the rack from outside, keeping much of the debris outside. But for now I'll just run the wheelbarrow inside on my trashed carpet and not worry about it, but once the kids are gone or older and I redo the flooring, things will change .


----------



## bob kern

Chipper I wish you'd been there a while back. Had a lady that had only been driving about a month. She clearly had not been taught how to do a " hard drop" as we call it down here. Aka shove the pallet right off the edge of the gate vs trying to turn every one of them around. I told her I promised that as soon as the pallet jack wheels dropped off the edge , the pallet would stop. Scared her to death the first time but then she said" you have no idea how much that's going to help me! " She probably weighed a whole 95 lbs and watching her try to 180 a 2000lb skid of copy paper was sad to see. I told her just to remember to go slow and only jack it up enough that it would roll and no more and she'd be fine.


----------



## JimR

alanbaker said:


> I wouldn't want pick up my blocks that high. I split 90% ash on a 30" pine stump with a 17" tire on top. Put the block(s) in tire and walk around with an ax or splitting maul and is faster than the wood splitter I do not have - no gym membership needed.


The day will come when your shoulders tell you enough is enough.


----------



## farmer steve

Don't be burning this stuff!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

farmer steve said:


> Don't be burning this stuff!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045110



I'm guessing they think someone is going to come and pay them to remove that tree? I'm always amazed by the fakebook/craigslist tree people...unless the tree is made of gold, I'm not climbing it without being paid.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> I have a set of 2x10s that I use as a ramp that goes up just over a foot onto the front porch(its about 6' long), I run the wheelbarrow up it to get wood into the house. I back up onto the step near the door and then set the stands down and lifting the tires off the ground, then walk the wheelbarrow backwards into the house, then I wheel it right next to the stove/wood storage. It takes a few good sized loads to fill the rack, then when it's gonna be very cold out I'll pull one more full load right in. That wheelbarrow pretty much lives in the entryway all winter. When it's muddy out I load the tractor bucket up and then get everyone to help carry it in the house, it's usually not a big deal to leave the front door wide open then as if it's muddy, then the temps are warmer.
> I also made a nice ramp to go onto the front porch on the other side that I used to move to the step going into the house too. But that was a lot of extra steps walking around to the opposite side of the porch and then you had to move it as well. That one was only about 5-6" tall and a few feet long, I made it with 2x4's and wolmanized plywood.


Yeah that would probably be the easiest way. Way better than carrying it up the steps. The fireplace and where I stack it is right inside the slider so that works well. The back deck I can get about a half a face cord on the back deck and a decent amount inside next to the fireplace. I have the wood tarped outside but it still gets a little damp from the outside air so bringing it in makes it allot better.

My Squaw does not have a problem with the wheelbarrow. She does however have a problem with not being warm so filling up the wood is not a problem.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> I think you need some baling wire in there somewhere  . That's some jury rigging.


Definitely a backyard rigg'n!  And a backyard rigg'n that works well at that!


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> Chipper I wish you'd been there a while back. Had a lady that had only been driving about a month. She clearly had not been taught how to do a " hard drop" as we call it down here. Aka shove the pallet right off the edge of the gate vs trying to turn every one of them around. I told her I promised that as soon as the pallet jack wheels dropped off the edge , the pallet would stop. Scared her to death the first time but then she said" you have no idea how much that's going to help me! " She probably weighed a whole 95 lbs and watching her try to 180 a 2000lb skid of copy paper was sad to see. I told her just to remember to go slow and only jack it up enough that it would roll and no more and she'd be fine.


Funny stuff.
I used to watch guys struggle to unload skidded steel coils off the side of the flatbed. I'd ask if they wanted help, they'd get pissy and say I do this all day, to which I though, maybe it wouldn't take you all day if you'd take a little advice . I had rubber strips on my trailer, set one on the forks and the skid stays right on the fork to the edge, don't have to try 20 times to move it . That's the difference between working in a few plants receiving, and unloading at hundreds of places every yr for many yrs, you get plenty of exposure to different, and sometimes better ways of doing things.
And when you're as small as she was, you're gonna need as many "cheats" as you can get.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> You just gave me an idea KK that will save me time I'm going to take some scrap wood to make a ramp that I can take on and off the steps on my deck. We stack a big stack in the house next to the fireplace and another one on the deck by the door. Making a ramp will save me a ton of time. Great idea.


Yeah roger. The ramp you see in my pic is removable. It's only really used fir filling the porch. Another backyard Jerry rig that I made out of scrap lying around the property. Didn't cost me much at all to slap together.  A guys gotta sometimes make due with what hes got on hand. Especially when its a 100 miles round trip to the hardware store and gas station!


----------



## farmer steve

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm guessing they think someone is going to come and pay them to remove that tree? I'm always amazed by the fakebook/craigslist tree people...unless the tree is made of gold, I'm not climbing it without being paid.


I think the ad did say bring qualified tree guys for removal.


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah roger. The ramp you see in my pic is removable. It's only really used fir filling the porch. Another backyard Jerry rig that I made out of scrap lying around the property. Didn't cost me much at all to slap together.  A guys gotta sometimes make due with what hes got on hand. Especially when its a 100 miles round trip to the hardware store and gas station!


Absolutely I'm sure time is precious up there anything that saves time is a bonus. I'm not that far from a store here but I also dont believe in not having anything either. I have bins full of hardware and fittings and all kinds of stuff lamp sockets, screw in fuses, nails, screws, stuff of my grandfathers here he was from the great depression so nothing got thrown away if it could be used. I dont know how many things have broken that I've reached into those bins and have repaired without going anywhere.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Vtrombly said:


> Absolutely I'm sure time is precious up there anything that saves time is a bonus. I'm not that far from a store here but I also dont believe in not having anything either. I have bins full of hardware and fittings and all kinds of stuff lamp sockets, screw in fuses, nails, screws, stuff of my grandfathers here he was from the great depression so nothing got thrown away if it could be used. I dont know how many things have broken that I've reached into those bins and have repaired without going anywhere.


Yeah exactly! Nothing gets thrown away out here if it might have a possible use anytime in the future! I've had stuff that I salvaged off broken crap sitting in coffee cans and milk crates on the shelf fir years! I'd move it to get to something else and tell myself "Erik! Why do you keep this garbage?" Then the next week I'll just happen to need a piece of that garbage on some sort of project or another! Never fail's.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I think the ad did say bring qualified tree guys for removal.


I always love the "must be licensed an insured".
I like to send them messages and do a bit like on the "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" videos.
Since some may not have seen it yet lol.


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> I always love the "must be licensed an insured".
> I like to send them messages and do a bit like on the "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" videos.
> Since some may not have seen it yet lol.



I sent that vid to one lady that had a crazy HVBW ad. The ad was gone in about an hour.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> I sent that vid to one lady that had a crazy HVBW ad. The ad was gone in about an hour.


Ive sent it to a few of them too, that's after messing with them for a bit, "my time is highly valuable, everyone in the universe knows it"


----------



## rarefish383

Anyone have a Lincoln Powerluber battery grease gun? A friend gave me one. When I opened it up to put a new tube of grease in it, I saw the previous owner had used it filling from a large grease tank, not the standard tubes. The seal on the spring loaded shaft wont fit in the tube. I took the tube back out and the seal fits the sleave tight, without a tube in it. All I can assume is it has two seals, one for tubes and one for bulk filling? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> Anyone have a Lincoln Powerluber battery grease gun? A friend gave me one. When I opened it up to put a new tube of grease in it, I saw the previous owner had used it filling from a large grease tank, not the standard tubes. The seal on the spring loaded shaft wont fit in the tube. I took the tube back out and the seal fits the sleave tight, without a tube in it. All I can assume is it has two seals, one for tubes and one for bulk filling? Can anyone confirm this?


Joe, Google the model number. I looked up that brand and there are some free manual downloads. What I looked at didn't mention different seals but I may not have had the proper model although it did mention different modes of filling. Good luck.
EDIT: I did find some parts diagrams also online. None I looked at showed much in the way of the plunger assembly though.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

bob kern said:


> Mine don't even like me to leave it in the wheel barrow on the porch and insists on using a rack. Some day, I'm gonna mod me a" pretty " wood rack on wheels and cut out at least on time of handling every piece!!! Lol


We use a black plastic jet sled to move wood from the shed to the house. Normally I try to keep a good amount on the pouch stacked, but we use plenty form the shed too. 

When it’s real cold I’ve seen the wife unit drag that sled inside the house so she doesn’t have to go out on the porch and get wood


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah exactly! Nothing gets thrown away out here if it might have a possible use anytime in the future! I've had stuff that I salvaged off broken crap sitting in coffee cans and milk crates on the shelf fir years! I'd move it to get to something else and tell myself "Erik! Why do you keep this garbage?" Then the next week I'll just happen to need a piece of that garbage on some sort of project or another! Never fail's.


Truthfully, I've done some jury rigging in my time. My Brother HATES it when I jury rig something. Even when I spiff it up a little. It still works. And I have a garage full of things that I look at and say to myself "I'm going to need that some time".


----------



## rarefish383

farmer steve said:


> Joe, Google the model number. I looked up that brand and there are some free manual downloads. What I looked at didn't mention different seals but I may not have had the proper model although it did mention different modes of filling. Good luck.
> EDIT: I did find some parts diagrams also online. None I looked at showed much in the way of the plunger assembly though.


Thanks, Steve. I looked on line and didn't see any reference to different plungers. I have the owners manual and it doesn't say change plungers for bulk or tube? The plunger on it is definitely tight to the sleave with no tube in it, and won't fit in the tube. I think I'll slide a tube in, then take the plunger from a hand pump gun, and push the grease into the Lincoln, so I can use it. My Chipper calls for greasing all the zerks every 8 hours.


----------



## LondonNeil

Wow even axes are getting expensive! After having the thought about a ghetto x26 I looked up the price of a new x27 over here. They are £70 now! When I bought mine 6 or 7 years ago it was £46 or just under! Searching though brought up something I've never seen here before... The fiskars 'solid' axes. The 'a26 solid splitting axe' looks remarkably like a super splitting axe or an all black x27 but £20 less.









Fiskars 1052043 Solid A26 Splitting Axe 2.5Kg (5.5 Lb)


The Fiskars Solid A26 Splitting Axe is for splitting large logs up to 30cm. Specification: Length: 915mmWeight: 2.5kg (5.5 lb)




www.powertoolsdirect.com





There's are range of smaller sizes which unsurprisingly look like the full X range.

Philbert, I may want some veneer strips to make it work


----------



## Philbert

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Philbert


----------



## Kodiak Kid

djg james said:


> Truthfully, I've done some jury rigging in my time. My Brother HATES it when I jury rig something. Even when I spiff it up a little. It still works. And I have a garage full of things that I look at and say to myself "I'm going to need that some time".


Sometimes things gotta be Jerry rigged. If wire is involved? I prefer stainless marine grade. It last much longer than bailing wire because it doesn't rust out!


----------



## djg james

Kodiak Kid said:


> Sometimes things gotta be Jerry rigged. If wire is involved? I prefer stainless marine grade. It last much longer than bailing wire because it doesn't rust out!


We use what we have on hand  .


----------



## Sierra_rider

It's been a rainy week, I think our 24hr total is in the 6" range. Times like these, I'm glad I live up in the mountains rather than down in the valley or near the creek bottoms. I ran down into town today and saw some flooding...there were a handful of houses in town that were sitting in a few feet of water, I feel bad for those people...although you could never get me to buy one of those houses, I've seen it happen before.

Short vid on my drive today:


----------



## Kodiak Kid

I used stainless washers and a couple pieces of a plastic house hold vacuum hose extension to make the wheel spacers fir this fix on the ol duely.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> Philbert


Happy New Years to you too , and all of the other old guys here. If I get a week behind I'm 20 pages back, and I don't stop in every day like I used to. I've got to admit that when Sagetown passed, I missed him kicking the morning off, and how he had the time to say HAPPY B-DAY to so many people?

Right now I've got several fires going. The biggest one is repowering a John Deere 318 with a Wisconsin VH4D 4 cylinder. It's sucking up most of my time and money. It will be used to pull my Mini Hay Wagon with some of my saw collection on it at the County Fair. Then I'm working with the WV DNR improving my property for Roughed Grouse habitat.

Happy New Years and good health to all that come here.


----------



## farmer steve

djg james said:


> We use what we have on hand  .


Weren't you a navy guy? And don't you have a boat. No marine wire?


----------



## djg james

farmer steve said:


> Weren't you a navy guy? And don't you have a boat. No marine wire?


No military service. I do have a 12' Jon boat  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> 6.3 pounds



That’s the one I have.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s the one I have.


Yea that thing is crazy how it splits wood so easily. Now I see why guys prefer the x27. I'm 5'4" and it blasts thru wood so fast it's scary. I couldn't imagine swinging one shorter than that.


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yeah exactly! Nothing gets thrown away out here if it might have a possible use anytime in the future! I've had stuff that I salvaged off broken crap sitting in coffee cans and milk crates on the shelf fir years! I'd move it to get to something else and tell myself "Erik! Why do you keep this garbage?" Then the next week I'll just happen to need a piece of that garbage on some sort of project or another! Never fail's.





Kodiak Kid said:


> I used stainless washers and a couple pieces of a plastic house hold vacuum hose extension to make the wheel spacers fir this fix on the ol duely.View attachment 1045170


There you go got to love when a repurposed item comes in for the win.


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> Happy New Years to you too , and all of the other old guys here. If I get a week behind I'm 20 pages back, and I don't stop in every day like I used to. I've got to admit that when Sagetown passed, I missed him kicking the morning off, and how he had the time to say HAPPY B-DAY to so many people?
> 
> Right now I've got several fires going. The biggest one is repowering a John Deere 318 with a Wisconsin VH4D 4 cylinder. It's sucking up most of my time and money. It will be used to pull my Mini Hay Wagon with some of my saw collection on it at the County Fair. Then I'm working with the WV DNR improving my property for Roughed Grouse habitat.
> 
> Happy New Years and good health to all that come here.


@farmer steve is always on top of the bday stuff in the threads I'm in. Sure makes a guy feel good when he logs in and sees a happy birthday in big font from FS on his particular bday


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> I used stainless washers and a couple pieces of a plastic house hold vacuum hose extension to make the wheel spacers fir this fix on the ol duely.View attachment 1045170


Bush fixed


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> I think the ad did say bring qualified tree guys for removal.


Guess I better shine my AS sticker up and head over, there has to be a veneer grade in there somewhere


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> I always love the "must be licensed an insured".
> I like to send them messages and do a bit like on the "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" videos.
> Since some may not have seen it yet lol.



that is the funniest thing I seen in 2022  way to end the year on that chipper. My wife looked at me and asked wtf are you doing on your phone. I said I'm learning about highly valuable black walnut trees


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Truthfully, I've done some jury rigging in my time. My Brother HATES it when I jury rig something. Even when I spiff it up a little. It still works. And I have a garage full of things that I look at and say to myself "I'm going to need that some time".


LOL, I know that feeling and have more crsp in my garage, barn and cellar to irk the crap out of my wife. It is getting time to do a major cleanout and keep it that way.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been a rainy week, I think our 24hr total is in the 6" range. Times like these, I'm glad I live up in the mountains rather than down in the valley or near the creek bottoms. I ran down into town today and saw some flooding...there were a handful of houses in town that were sitting in a few feet of water, I feel bad for those people...although you could never get me to buy one of those houses, I've seen it happen before.
> 
> Short vid on my drive today:



That's a bum deal fir sure!


----------



## JimR

I'm really loving this warm 50 degree weather but not the ground thawing out again. I managed to split up 3 huge bucketloads of wood this morning before needing a break and lunch. Then the rain came. All next week it is going to be near 50 in Mass. Happy New Year


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> I always love the "must be licensed an insured".
> I like to send them messages and do a bit like on the "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" videos.
> Since some may not have seen it yet lol.



Oh man that's too funny! Never seen that before!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Don't be burning this stuff!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045110


Lol!! So let me get this straight! The house owner is trying to sell that tree while getting paid to have it removed in the process? Is that correct?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm guessing they think someone is going to come and pay them to remove that tree? I'm always amazed by the fakebook/craigslist tree people...unless the tree is made of gold, I'm not climbing it without being paid.


Thats what I'm say'n!


----------



## Brufab

We had oak and popple removed off my dad's 2.5 acre build site by a local logger. My dad got about 3500$ which was enough for 30' of 18" culvert pipe and gravel driveway access. He brought back the mill tickets. He also cut the tops up for welfare wood and took that and probably kept some veneer grade logs for himself to sell later. The oaks were huge and more work than we wanted to do so it all worked out in the end for both parties involved


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> LOL, I know that feeling and have more crsp in my garage, barn and cellar to irk the crap out of my wife. It is getting time to do a major cleanout and keep it that way.


Yes, it seems like I'm doing more cleaning out than actual projects. Some waiting 2 years.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Yes, it seems like I'm doing more cleaning out than actual projects. Some waiting 2 years.


Same here.


----------



## djg james

JimR said:


> I'm really loving this warm 50 degree weather but not the ground thawing out again. I managed to split up 3 huge bucketloads of wood this morning before needing a break and lunch. Then the rain came. All next week it is going to be near 50 in Mass. Happy New Year


Warm here too, but muddy.


----------



## djg james

djg james said:


> No military service. I do have a 12' Jon boat  .


I guess I should have said I'm a member of the National Civilian Navy (NCN) and am a Captain of a twelve footer 12 v 36# thrust crappie boat (ship) deployed in cruising the coastal waters of our local inland lakes. Does that count?


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Just some fyi for ya KK. No first hand experience with the LS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of tractors built by LS for other companies
> 
> 
> This is a list of tractors built by LS Tractors for other companies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tractors.fandom.com


Good info! Many big name tractors are manufactured overseas now. No getting away from it, and while many claim to made in USA. They are simply assembled in the USA, but actually made overseas. I haven't heard anything bad about LS and I'm not one to jump on the big orange or green or whatever ban wagon because of a name, but hey. Thats just me.  To each his own.


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> The day will come when your shoulders tell you enough is enough.


Yep. That day came and went a while back. Never thought i would need a splitter. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Funny stuff.
> I used to watch guys struggle to unload skidded steel coils off the side of the flatbed. I'd ask if they wanted help, they'd get pissy and say I do this all day, to which I though, maybe it wouldn't take you all day if you'd take a little advice . I had rubber strips on my trailer, set one on the forks and the skid stays right on the fork to the edge, don't have to try 20 times to move it . That's the difference between working in a few plants receiving, and unloading at hundreds of places every yr for many yrs, you get plenty of exposure to different, and sometimes better ways of doing things.
> And when you're as small as she was, you're gonna need as many "cheats" as you can get.


The dumbest person alive is the one who thinks they have nothing left to learn!!


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Lol!! So let me get this straight! The house owner is trying to sell that tree while getting paid to have it removed in the process? Is that correct?


Yes, pretty much. They want there cake and eat it too. I did find this about possibly the most valuable one. 
"A remarkable story in the New York Times from 30 December 1976 talks of a black walnut tree that went up for sale with 17 others. It was considered by the hardwood industry to be the “most perfect and valuable black walnut tree in the nation”. 

The head of Atlantic Veneer Corporation, Hermann Meyer was the winning bidder of “the perfect tree” and valued it at $30,000, having paid $80,000 for all 18 of the trees.

The tree was estimated to be between 180 and 200 years old and had 57 feet before its first limb and was 130 feet in length and 38.4 inches in diameter."


----------



## WoodAbuser

Happy New Year!


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> Yep. That day came and went a while back. Never thought i would need a splitter. Boy was I wrong.


Yes, same thing I said. When I have a round too big to lift, I take 3 or 4 wacks with a maul. If it doesn't start, I noodle it. Everything else gets run through the splitter.


----------



## Vt4ster

Happy New Year


----------



## Squareground3691

Happy New Year everyone, hope the saw gods bring ported saws to everyone Lol , stay razor sharp , keeper in the wood , be safe .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I guess I should have said I'm a member of the National Civilian Navy (NCN) and am a Captain of a twelve footer 12 v 36# thrust crappie boat (ship) deployed in cruising the coastal waters of our local inland lakes. Does that count?


Hell yeah bro! It sure in the heck does


----------



## Brufab

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.
> 
> View attachment 1045281


Did it throw those pieces across the shop? If so that may have been divine intervention that the phone rang.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> Yes, pretty much. They want there cake and eat it too. I did find this about possibly the most valuable one.
> "A remarkable story in the New York Times from 30 December 1976 talks of a black walnut tree that went up for sale with 17 others. It was considered by the hardwood industry to be the “most perfect and valuable black walnut tree in the nation”.
> 
> The head of Atlantic Veneer Corporation, Hermann Meyer was the winning bidder of “the perfect tree” and valued it at $30,000, having paid $80,000 for all 18 of the trees.
> 
> The tree was estimated to be between 180 and 200 years old and had 57 feet before its first limb and was 130 feet in length and 38.4 inches in diameter."


Wow that much in 1976, that's big time money for then and with prices adjusted for today that has to be close to 100k for 1 tree


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> LOL, I know that feeling and have more crsp in my garage, barn and cellar to irk the crap out of my wife. It is getting time to do a major cleanout and keep it that way.


I can have something sitting around for 40 years and within a few weeks after throwing it out I will need it. It never fails!  
Sounds like a good new year resolution, stop doing cleanouts. 
Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## 501Maico

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.
> 
> View attachment 1045281


Can you send that to me? I might need a broken grinding wheel some day.


----------



## JimR

501Maico said:


> I can have something sitting around for 40 years and within a few weeks after throwing it out I will need it. It never fails!
> Sounds like a good new year resolution, stop doing cleanouts.
> Happy New Year everyone!!


You and I have that same issue. The same thing happens to me too. It never fails to happen just like that. The worst part is spending time looking for that item that you knew you had but forgot that you threw it away.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> Yep. That day came and went a while back. Never thought i would need a splitter. Boy was I wrong.


I found that out at a very young age around 30 and never looked back. It was back when I was young and dumb and indestructible.


----------



## JimR

djg james said:


> Warm here too, but muddy.


Same muddy conditions here too. My woodpile sits on stable ground that I filled in with tons of 3/4" stone to stiffen up my work area. Otherwise I would be in 4 - 6" of mud.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Brufab said:


> Did it throw those pieces across the shop? If so that may have been divine intervention that the phone rang.


I see that as luck but either way, you are not injured and that's what matters. Did you give the wheel a chance to acclimate to the new environment for like a day maybe?


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> Same muddy conditions here too. My woodpile sits on stable ground that I filled in with tons of 3/4" stone to stiffen up my work area. Otherwise I would be in 4 - 6" of mud.


I did the same here. Took a 60 x 120 flat spot and invested some money in a bunch of stone so I would have a decent place to park trailers , stack wood etc. 
Expensive but worth it!! Since then I've been graveling paths to different shelters we walk to for feeding chores with the goal being to not have to wear muck boots every time we go outside!!


----------



## Brufab

Did the same here at my house, it was all clay and nothing would grow. Even a heavy dew in the morning would make things a mess. Now I can pretty much walk anywhere around the house and have clean boots/shoes. Best 600$ investment I ever made. I believe I had 53k # of 6A septic stone delivered.


----------



## bob kern

Brufab said:


> Did the same here at my house, it was all clay and nothing would grow. Even a heavy dew in the morning would make things a mess. Now I can pretty much walk anywhere around the house and have clean boots/shows. Best 600$ investment I ever made. I believe I had 53k # of 6A septic stone delivered. View attachment 1045287


I did number 2 first ( baseball size around these parts) and 7's over the top for easier walking. 7's without a base of larger stuff would disappear in short order.


----------



## farmer steve

501Maico said:


> I can have something sitting around for 40 years and within a few weeks after throwing it out I will need it. It never fails!
> Sounds like a good new year resolution, stop doing cleanouts.
> Happy New Year everyone!!


I have "stuff' if you want it. If I ever need it I'll know where it is.


----------



## 501Maico

JimR said:


> You and I have that same issue. The same thing happens to me too. It never fails to happen just like that. The worst part is spending time looking for that item that you knew you had but forgot that you threw it away.


I had something similar to that happen earlier this year but I finally scored. I needed a turnbuckle for outdoor use and had a vision of a hot dipped one of the perfect size that I had at some point but couldn't find it. Scoured the basement and couldn't believe that I would throw out something like that. Getting ready to leave for Home Depot, I took one more look and spotted my miscellaneous box. Not only did I find the one in my vision but a handful of other different sizes and even some stainless steel ones that I had no recollection of owning. I pulled them out of the misc. box and now storing them with my "cable accessories" which was the first place I looked for it.


----------



## Vtrombly

JimR said:


> I found that out at a very young age around 30 and never looked back. It was back when I was young and dumb and indestructible.


Yup same here after I threw my back out a couple times I decided that using the splitter was the best option.


----------



## Logger nate

Happy New Year!
We had our Christmas yesterday here because freezing rain prevented everyone from getting together last weekend, my wife gave me a new chainsaw for Christmas……….

Lol. Now I just need some stickers on it and it will really cut, maybe get it ported .
I was kind of surprised, it actually cuts pretty good, just needs a longer bar and wrap handle now, lol.


----------



## Vtrombly

Logger nate said:


> Happy New Year!View attachment 1045322
> We had our Christmas yesterday here because freezing rain prevented everyone from getting together last weekend, my wife gave me a new chainsaw for Christmas……….View attachment 1045323
> 
> Lol. Now I just need some stickers on it and it will really cut, maybe get it ported .
> I was kind of surprised, it actually cuts pretty good, just needs a longer bar and wrap handle now, lol.


Looks nice LN bet that comes in handy for kindling and limb wood. Nice stove as well.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I've got a driveway that entirely wraps around the house w/ road base. That coupled with the perfect slope for drainage on the property. It's not perfectly flat, but there isn't a square foot on the property that isn't usable. A lot of the properties up here are on the side of a hill, so I lucked out when I found this one. Even after multiple inches of rain yesterday, I could go out and drive everything in my truck if I had to.


----------



## djg james

501Maico said:


> I had something similar to that happen earlier this year but I finally scored. I needed a turnbuckle for outdoor use and had a vision of a hot dipped one of the perfect size that I had at some point but couldn't find it. Scoured the basement and couldn't believe that I would throw out something like that. Getting ready to leave for Home Depot, I took one more look and spotted my miscellaneous box. Not only did I find the one in my vision but a handful of other different sizes and even some stainless steel ones that I had no recollection of owning. I pulled them out of the misc. box and now storing them with my "cable accessories" which was the first place I looked for it.


Yep, organization is the hardest part. I don't know how many times I've done exactly that. Or spent time looking for it, give up, go to the store and buy it, use it and then shortly later, find the original. My work benches are full of stuff that belonged to my Dad. Have to find and label places for everything. I'd recycled a lot of his hardware, but some of the bolts are American made and I save those for heavier jobs. Much better quality.


----------



## djg james

bob kern said:


> I did number 2 first ( baseball size around these parts) and 7's over the top for easier walking. 7's without a base of larger stuff would disappear in short order.


When my Dad and I built my house, I had a good layer of 1-1/2"- 2" put down and than 3/4" over that. Worked for a while put eventually sank. Move 3/4" and the same. Finally gave up and have a grass/rock driveway. Need to get back on it.


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> Truthfully, I've done some jury rigging in my time. My Brother HATES it when I jury rig something. Even when I spiff it up a little. It still works. And I have a garage full of things that I look at and say to myself "I'm going to need that some time".


This morning the boy decided to work on the 17yr old toaster oven. The door wouldn't stay closed on its own, he pulled all the screws off the back and couldn't get it loose. I came and took off 4 screws from just inside the unit and it all came right apart lol. Then we found the problem, a broken spring. It was about 3/16-1/4" and about 2" long with a hook on one end and then a long straight piece(about 2") on the other with a hook on the end, it was broke right where the long piece connected to the first wrap of the spiral(spring part). I just bent a loop into each side of the broken area and connected them, since it's always under slight tension it doesn't really need to be a one piece spring. Got it all back together and it works perfectly . Not sure where I could have gotten a spring for it, but I'm sure I would have spent more time looking online for one than it took to rig the old one up as we did. If it works for another yr, I'll be more than pleased with it. Need to buy a backup just like it if we can find one, it's been a nice kitchen tool .


rarefish383 said:


> My Chipper calls for greasing all the zerks every 8 hours.


3 times a day seems a little excessive .
I miss Larry too, think about him and some of the other great guys we've lost thru the yrs often.


Brufab said:


> that is the funniest thing I seen in 2022  way to end the year on that chipper. My wife looked at me and asked wtf are you doing on your phone. I said I'm learning about highly valuable black walnut trees


There's another one too .


Kodiak Kid said:


> Oh man that's too funny! Never seen that before!


Figured someone may not have seen it, it is some funny stuff for sure, until you have to deal with the people who post ads like that in person, then the video is a great teacher of how to deal with them.
I've had to tell various people that I don't think the job is a good fit for me currently, mainly because they are too high maintenance of people, or expect a low price for dangerous work and then would be upset if you get the job done quickly. I've found if they start telling me how they'd do it, I just need to walk away from it, that or I tell them an hourly rate and tell them they can work with me, what's $100 an hr if it will only take a few right . 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Good info! Many big name tractors are manufactured overseas now. No getting away from it, and while many claim to made in USA. They are simply assembled in the USA, but actually made overseas. I haven't heard anything bad about LS and I'm not one to jump on the big orange or green or whatever ban wagon because of a name, but hey. Thats just me.  To each his own.


Certainly don't do it for the name, do it for the color, go orange .


----------



## Brufab

Must be black locust


----------



## djg james

chipper1 said:


> ........, a broken spring. It was about 3/16-1/4" and about 2" long with a hook on one end and then a long straight piece(about 2") on the other with a hook on the end, ...... Not sure where I could have gotten a spring for it,...... Need to buy a backup just like it if we can find one, it's been a nice kitchen tool .


I know exactly which spring you're talking about! I've got one. I'll send it to you. I just need to find it first  .


----------



## Squareground3691

chipper1 said:


> This morning the boy decided to work on the 17yr old toaster oven. The door wouldn't stay closed on its own, he pulled all the screws off the back and couldn't get it loose. I came and took off 4 screws from just inside the unit and it all came right apart lol. Then we found the problem, a broken spring. It was about 3/16-1/4" and about 2" long with a hook on one end and then a long straight piece(about 2") on the other with a hook on the end, it was broke right where the long piece connected to the first wrap of the spiral(spring part). I just bent a loop into each side of the broken area and connected them, since it's always under slight tension it doesn't really need to be a one piece spring. Got it all back together and it works perfectly . Not sure where I could have gotten a spring for it, but I'm sure I would have spent more time looking online for one than it took to rig the old one up as we did. If it works for another yr, I'll be more than pleased with it. Need to buy a backup just like it if we can find one, it's been a nice kitchen tool .
> 
> 3 times a day seems a little excessive .
> I miss Larry too, think about him and some of the other great guys we've lost thru the yrs often.
> 
> There's another one too .
> 
> Figured someone may not have seen it, it is some funny stuff for sure, until you have to deal with the people who post ads like that in person, then the video is a great teacher of how to deal with them.
> I've had to tell various people that I don't think the job is a good fit for me currently, mainly because they are too high maintenance of people, or expect a low price for dangerous work and then would be upset if you get the job done quickly. I've found if they start telling me how they'd do it, I just need to walk away from it, that or I tell them an hourly rate and tell them they can work with me, what's $100 an hr if it will only take a few right .
> 
> Certainly don't do it for the name, do it for the color, go orange .


Go Orange or go home Lol


----------



## bob kern

Logger nate said:


> Happy New Year!View attachment 1045322
> We had our Christmas yesterday here because freezing rain prevented everyone from getting together last weekend, my wife gave me a new chainsaw for Christmas……….View attachment 1045323
> 
> Lol. Now I just need some stickers on it and it will really cut, maybe get it ported .
> I was kind of surprised, it actually cuts pretty good, just needs a longer bar and wrap handle now, lol.


I think I've got a spare 30" 404 if you need it lol


----------



## Logger nate

Squareground3691 said:


> Go Orange or go home Lol


How are you liking that 592 so far?


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> Yep, organization is the hardest part. I don't know how many times I've done exactly that. Or spent time looking for it, give up, go to the store and buy it, use it and then shortly later, find the original. My work benches are full of stuff that belonged to my Dad. Have to find and label places for everything. I'd recycled a lot of his hardware, but some of the bolts are American made and I save those for heavier jobs. Much better quality.


I try to put stuff in totes that I don't need often then take a sharpie and write the contents on the tub. Helps quite a bit to be able to stack them up and utilize my space better.


----------



## bob kern

djg james said:


> I know exactly which spring you're talking about! I've got one. I'll send it to you. I just need to find it first  .


Second storage bin third row over and fourth drawer down right?????? !!! Lolol


----------



## SS396driver

Got a load in of beetle grubs in some of my hickory . Birds are loving me splitting the wood .


----------



## SS396driver

Loading 101 there will be quiz tomorrow.


----------



## Squareground3691

Logger nate said:


> How are you liking that 592 so far?


It’s a great saw so far , ergonomics are really good plenty of power, acceleration is quick did a muffler mod helped the top end and runs cooler to .


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know anything about LS tractors but I do know about Kubota. Mine has been flawless for 9 years and I could probably sell it for what I paid for it new. The way I look at it is if you buy a chainsaw and you don't like it or it turns out to be junk, you don't have a lot invested. A tractor is a sizeable investment and one you'll want to have confidence in.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> I guess I should have said I'm a member of the National Civilian Navy (NCN) and am a Captain of a twelve footer 12 v 36# thrust crappie boat (ship) deployed in cruising the coastal waters of our local inland lakes. Does that count?


Permission to come aboard


----------



## WoodAbuser

Logger nate said:


> Happy New Year!View attachment 1045322
> We had our Christmas yesterday here because freezing rain prevented everyone from getting together last weekend, my wife gave me a new chainsaw for Christmas……….View attachment 1045323
> 
> Lol. Now I just need some stickers on it and it will really cut, maybe get it ported .
> I was kind of surprised, it actually cuts pretty good, just needs a longer bar and wrap handle now, lol.


U should probably keep her if she gives u chainsaws.


----------



## sean donato

cantoo said:


> Used Municipal equipment here is sold at several different auctions including Richie Bros. Find our what your local Township does with their used equipment, sometimes it gets traded in to Dealers and you might be able to buy off them. FYI, Viking-Cives equipment is made not far from Just Jeff and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vikingcives.com


At least around here all old equipment has to be auctioned off or traded in. Municibid was what we used. Most the equipment was just traded in on the new equipment.


SS396driver said:


> Customer (my wife) stated clunking noise from rear of the Envoy . Took a look at it today as it finally was over freezing . The mount for the upper control arm was completely rotted away as was the area on the frame. Car has really only been used in winter for the last 4 years . Was my moms car she bought a new Jeep . Car was always garaged too . Has 112k miles . Shouldn’t happen on a car hardly used in winter but I repaired it .
> Replaced the control arm just because I had it apart .
> View attachment 1044526
> 
> Welded up the nut on the repair plate
> View attachment 1044525
> View attachment 1044527
> View attachment 1044528
> 
> And welded in
> View attachment 1044529
> 
> 
> Going to start looking for a replacement vehicle .


Yep, how I run vehicles too. Next step is the scrap yard when I'm done with them.


Sawyer Rob said:


> In 1992 I bought a NEW Dodge W350 (one ton) pu, Cummins diesel and 5 speed. I paid the extra $350 and got the dually option too.
> 
> I also got 4wd, bucket seats, tachometer, step bumper and a few other things, like the best radio, said to be the same as the Crysler New Yorker got that year. I even paid $87 extra to get the blue medal flake paint I wanted, and it all cost me $26,450.00 dollars.
> 
> Started right off with a LOT of cab squeaks, (that they never could fix) and noise from the dash (they shimmed it with electrical tape and fixed that) and a vibration in the drive line that kept getting worse. I figured it was a U-joint and of course they accused me of not greasing them, but after they got it out the service manager showed me that the Spicer U-joint was never drilled for grease to get to two of the caps, they replaced both on the rear drive shaft under warr..
> 
> One day I was going down the ALCAN Hiway and I hit a hole in the road, and THAT took care of that so called fantastic radio! It did sound good for as long as it lasted though.
> 
> Next thing to go was the transmission! One day I shifted into third and there it stayed when something failed in the case! I took the Getrag out and replaced it with a NV4500, an upgrade...
> 
> Next the electrical problems started AND continued! If you drove it at night a lot, especially if you pulled a trailer, the head light switch would get hot and burn out! (I carried a spare) Then the puter failed and the batt. charge circuit goes through that, so no charging would take place, and on and on! What a turd!
> 
> The only thing I ever found wrong with the Cummins was, it came with a dodge wrapped around it!!
> 
> SR


Had a 1990 W250. Same thing. Engine was dependable as the day long rest of the truck was a pos. Radio fell out if the dash one day on a trip to see my wife in Pittsburgh. Never worked right after that. Stupid noises you couldn't figure out how to fix. I will admit i do miss it. Hop in turn key and go. Got great fuel millage too.


Logger nate said:


> With dsl being $1.60 a gallon more than gas here that V10 is probably cheaper to drive, lol.


Why I've been running the big block more then the diesel. It gets little better then half the millage as my cummins but gas is nearly $2.00 gal cheaper. 


bob kern said:


> I did the same here. Took a 60 x 120 flat spot and invested some money in a bunch of stone so I would have a decent place to park trailers , stack wood etc.
> Expensive but worth it!! Since then I've been graveling paths to different shelters we walk to for feeding chores with the goal being to not have to wear muck boots every time we go outside!!


We have the same issue at our place. Lots of red clay. It's a swamp out back again with the rain and warmer temps. We keep fighting over what kind of paths to lay down to the wood shed. She want pretty and I want cheap....


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> Did it throw those pieces across the shop? If so that may have been divine intervention that the phone rang.


The small one stayed in the back of the guage but the big one came flying out and landed on the hood of my Jimmy across the shop.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I see that as luck but either way, you are not injured and that's what matters. Did you give the wheel a chance to acclimate to the new environment for like a day maybe?


Yeah, it was a couple days of sitting inside the warm shop before I mounted them


----------



## chipper1

djg james said:


> I know exactly which spring you're talking about! I've got one. I'll send it to you. I just need to find it first  .


Wait, you have the same toaster oven .
I may have something that would work too, but I wasn't gonna get up and look for it when I could bend that one and make it work lol.
Had a little mental struggle going on about an hr ago, found a nice project Toyota Camry. Did the best I could to reason myself out of it, but that reasoning may wear thin if the guy calls me back when I have a minute to snag it up. If I wasn't busy in a bit, I would have had another small project .


bob kern said:


> I try to put stuff in totes that I don't need often then take a sharpie and write the contents on the tub. Helps quite a bit to be able to stack them up and utilize my space better.


Did someone say totes lol.
I bought these a couple yrs ago, I sold a bunch, filled a bunch, still have a bunch empty.
Almost filled the 6x12 cargo trailer lol.




sean donato said:


> She want pretty and I want cheap....


Pretty cheap sounds like a great compromise .


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> Loading 101 there will be quiz tomorrow. View attachment 1045350





SS396driver said:


> Loading 101 there will be quiz tomorrow. View attachment 1045350


Ur not loaded, unless ur over loaded, eh KK


----------



## farmer steve

chipper1 said:


> Pretty cheap sounds like a great compromise .


Great minds think alike. When I read Sean's post. I thought, tell her your gonna do it pretty cheap.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> Great minds think alike. When I read Sean's post. I thought, tell her your gonna do it pretty cheap.


I've tried that lol. She wants pavers or brick. Either of which will be way more expensive then getting a load of 2A or 3A and making a stone path.


----------



## mountainguyed67

alanbaker said:


> I wouldn't want pick up my blocks that high. I split 90% ash on a 30" pine stump with a 17" tire on top. Put the block(s) in tire



Where the heck do you get square trees???


----------



## LondonNeil

https://www.fiskars.com/en-gb/gardening/info/norden-axes 
I put this in the splitting tool thread earlier but it's so unusual I feel I should bring it to a wider audience. Behold! The bastard child of a wooden handle and a fiskars axe!


----------



## Philbert

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.
> 
> View attachment 1045281


 Yeah, it’s one of those things that we get complacent about. Like gasoline.

I had it happen with a very small wheel, and I have been shown dents in high shop ceilings where other people had big wheels explode. It happens, and it can be nasty when it does. 

Little details like:
- having the grinder guards in place;
- standing to the side when starting the grinder; 
- doing the ‘ring test’ when replacing grinding wheels;
- and wearing safety glasses / goggles;
really can make a difference. 

Philbert


----------



## freeasaburt

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.fiskars.com/en-gb/gardening/info/norden-axes
> I put this in the splitting tool thread earlier but it's so unusual I feel I should bring it to a wider audience. Behold! The bastard child of a wooden handle and a fiskars axe!


A bastard child indeed... Before I started the video I was thinking, could it be? A Fiskars head with an eye in it, and a complete wooden handle? So yeah, disappointed  . I wonder how strong the handle actually is, Fiskars has a good reputation, but still...


----------



## LondonNeil

Still got the 25 year guarantee.


----------



## Sawdust Man

My latest scrounge...
Cedar, red and white oak, and a few hickory.












Some of em came outta that mess....


----------



## WoodAbuser

LondonNeil said:


> https://www.fiskars.com/en-gb/gardening/info/norden-axes
> I put this in the splitting tool thread earlier but it's so unusual I feel I should bring it to a wider audience. Behold! The bastard child of a wooden handle and a fiskars axe!


I wood love one of those!


----------



## LondonNeil

If they aren't available over your side of the pond I don't mind posting one. Looks like the biggest isn't that big though....x21 ish?


----------



## mountainguyed67

This belongs to a good friend. It’s his second LS, his first one was smaller and no cab or backhoe. He’s happy with it, says the dealer supports it well. That’s all I know about LS, I wouldn’t know they existed without him.


----------



## Philbert

LondonNeil said:


> If they aren't available over your side of the pond I don't mind posting one. Looks like the biggest isn't that big though....x21 ish?


Somebody has to bite the bullet!

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Was looking for something to use in my Rhino shelter other than making a wood floor . Thought about turf mats and came across these . Looks like they strip the tread off of used tractor tires . Not a bad price for the item but shipping may be astronomical at over 1000 lbs going to call them tomorrow or Tuesday







Heavy Duty Rubber Mats


Innovative tire recycling company that repurposes waste tire products to use around the farm, home, and garden.



rubberinnovations.com


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> This morning the boy decided to work on the 17yr old toaster oven. The door wouldn't stay closed on its own, he pulled all the screws off the back and couldn't get it loose. I came and took off 4 screws from just inside the unit and it all came right apart lol. Then we found the problem, a broken spring. It was about 3/16-1/4" and about 2" long with a hook on one end and then a long straight piece(about 2") on the other with a hook on the end, it was broke right where the long piece connected to the first wrap of the spiral(spring part). I just bent a loop into each side of the broken area and connected them, since it's always under slight tension it doesn't really need to be a one piece spring. Got it all back together and it works perfectly . Not sure where I could have gotten a spring for it, but I'm sure I would have spent more time looking online for one than it took to rig the old one up as we did. If it works for another yr, I'll be more than pleased with it. Need to buy a backup just like it if we can find one, it's been a nice kitchen tool .
> 
> 3 times a day seems a little excessive .
> I miss Larry too, think about him and some of the other great guys we've lost thru the yrs often.


I'm pretty sure it's his sister, maybe his SIL, but I think it's his sister, is Shirley Shahan, one of my teen age Idols. She was the first female to win an NHRA pro event. She raced Chevy's, then switched to SS/Hemi Plymouth's. She finally raced for AMC driving AMX's. Last time I talked to Larry he said she was still doing shows, selling vintage AMC parts. Her nick name back in the racing days was the "Drag-On-Lady".

Remember Yooper. He was on MyTractorForum also, under the same name. The fall that Covid broke out I had a big private gun show to attend in Mich, and it turned out he had a big car show the same weekend, not far from where I was. I was going to meet him at the car show and spend the day with him. First his show got cancelled, then mine. I knew he had been sick for a while. It was a year or so before I heard he had passed.

It might sound a little morbid, but I went to a Military Academy when I was a kid, and the "Friends' of Charlotte Hall", keep what they call "Taps" . It's a list of all the Cadets that have passed. The school closed in 76, so there aren't too many of us left.


----------



## olyman

SS396driver said:


> Was looking for something to use in my Rhino shelter other than making a wood floor . Thought about turf mats and came across these . Looks like they strip the tread off of used tractor tires . Not a bad price for the item but shipping may be astronomical at over 1000 lbs going to call them tomorrow or Tuesday
> View attachment 1045404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Duty Rubber Mats
> 
> 
> Innovative tire recycling company that repurposes waste tire products to use around the farm, home, and garden.
> 
> 
> 
> rubberinnovations.com


go to a place, that sells new threads for any tractor that uses flat treads. should be able to buy worn out ones cheap


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Got a load in of beetle grubs in some of my hickory . Birds are loving me splitting the wood .View attachment 1045347
> View attachment 1045348
> View attachment 1045349


The chickens love it when I get some of that stuff.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Got a load in of beetle grubs in some of my hickory . Birds are loving me splitting the wood .View attachment 1045347
> View attachment 1045348
> View attachment 1045349


 I have a friend that when we were splitting wood, would grab those things and eat them down!

Especially the nice big fat ones...

SR


----------



## Vtrombly

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have a friend that when we were splitting wood, would grab those things and eat them down!
> 
> Especially the nice big fat ones...
> 
> SR


I think I'll leave the grub eating to someone else lol


----------



## Sawdust Man

Vtrombly said:


> I think I'll leave the grub eating to someone else lol


That's really too bad..... they're real nutritious, you know.....


----------



## Vtrombly

Sawdust Man said:


> That's really too bad..... they're real nutritious, you know.....


I've heard but since, you know salad, and greens, and leafy vegetables are also nutritious I guess I'm just full long before the grub dessert comes along...who knew


----------



## NbyNWisc

SS396driver said:


> Got a load in of beetle grubs in some of my hickory . Birds are loving me splitting the wood .View attachment 1045347
> View attachment 1045348
> View attachment 1045349


Those grubs work super for icefishing bait!


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> I did the same here. Took a 60 x 120 flat spot and invested some money in a bunch of stone so I would have a decent place to park trailers , stack wood etc.
> Expensive but worth it!! Since then I've been graveling paths to different shelters we walk to for feeding chores with the goal being to not have to wear muck boots every time we go outside!!


Smart move and well worth it in the end.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Loading 101 there will be quiz tomorrow. View attachment 1045350


Don't hit a bump!!!!!! Lol


----------



## bob kern

Doesn't probably qualify as a scrounge as I didn't bring it to the house yet but I split most of that white oak that I drug up the hill with the poor man's gator last week.
The wood lot is pretty full and I won't need it this year so I'll stack it there in the woods and retrieve it later.
That was the first time I pulled the splitter up the big hill with the pmg and it was a little exciting!!! Could have used individual rear brakes as the front tires were off the ground most of the time!! Reckon I'll be adding some front weight .


----------



## bob kern

JimR said:


> Smart move and well worth it in the end.


Yes sir it was worth it many times over. It is a huge thing to be able to go out there right after a long hard rain and not get muddy or hung up!! I also have it set up where I can pull up my drive with the 16' trailer and easily put it in it's spot. I use to have to back up the drive which is on a decent grade, miss all the other vehicles, hook the corner and usually after dark with rain on the mirrors!!!! Oh and I'm blind as a bat with zero depth perception!!! Lol 
The ability to pull straight in alone was worth the investment.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone want to buy a MMWS562, it's kinda slow LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Anyone want to buy a MMWS562, it's kinda slow LOL.


bob kern said:


> Don't hit a bump!!!!!! Lol


Hold my coffee, oh wait, my bota has a cup holder .
Wasn't quite a full load, but it's hauled many full loads.


----------



## Lawless

I left the pro saws behind and used my MS250 today, with Chinese carburetor , to limb up a downed chestnut oak….and I didn’t ”run out of saw”, feel less of a man or even blow it up. Dang thing just runs and cuts like, well, a good chainsaw.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want to buy a MMWS562, it's kinda slow LOL.



Nice! Put a red beard filter on there then check your times again


----------



## bob kern

Lawless said:


> I left the pro saws behind and used my MS250 today, with Chinese carburetor , to limb up a downed chestnut oak….and I didn’t ”run out of saw”, feel less of a man or even blow it up. Dang thing just runs and cuts like, well, a good chainsaw.
> 
> View attachment 1045437
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045438


Yes sir! I have a 21 & 23. Both great lil saws.


----------



## svk

4200 pages! Nice work fellows.


----------



## svk

Happy new year to all of you!

I’ve been quite busy over the last few days between sausage making Thursday night and then cleaning/purging in my house all weekend. I think I’m up to eight black garbage bags of trash plus three white garbage bags of clothes (to donate) so far from just two bedrooms and a linen closet. 

I did up about 20 pounds of ground wild hog/domestic pork mix. Made one batch of chorizo sausage (think taco meat but richer and spicier) which really turned out good and then saved and froze the rest of the grind for other recipes in the future. I think I’m going to make some potato sausage soon as that’s always a good winter meal.

Chorizo ingredients.



Straight grind.


Chorizo ran through again to really mix things up.



The test patty. Yummy.


----------



## svk

A few other weekend randoms. Was able to take my dogs for about 4 miles of walks this weekend, which was really nice. I feel bad when they’re cooped up in kennels when I have long work days.


----------



## svk

Thought you guys would be a kick out of this… My son left the lawn tractor wagon full of class 5 this fall. It froze in a solid block because we’ve had a couple of ice storms earlier in the winter. The easiest way to get it moved was to tip it over and push it to the edge of the driveway with the plow. I’m actually going to be expanding the driveway in that direction anyway so it did me a favor lol.


----------



## svk

Had some good eats over the last few days too… I did up a tomahawk steak in the cast-iron for dinner on NYE; first searing on the stove top and then finishing in the oven. It’s definitely one of the best steaks I’ve ever personally cooked and I would definitely cook these again. It was just so unbelievably tender for a ribeye. The steak cost $26 from Walmart and provided three very sufficient meals….easily could’ve fed a fourth.











Grilled steak burrito with horseradish cream sauce for lunch NYD.



Mussels and risotto for dinner NYD


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lawless said:


> I left the pro saws behind and used my MS250 today



We took ours with us last time up cutting. My son thought he fixed it, but still can’t keep it running.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> I went up to my place in the mountains Friday and cut the rest of the big oak in my camp area, the biggest diameter is still up the hill. All the small stuff is gone. I didn’t take a trailer because it was just me and I didn’t have time to load it, I put seven quarters in the back of my Travelall. Now there’s snow up there again. Some of this wood has bad spots, I’ll split it away when the time comes.
> 
> View attachment 1040014
> 
> View attachment 1040015
> 
> View attachment 1040016
> 
> View attachment 1040017



I got the last of that oak split yesterday, and the pine waiting its turn.




Some of it isn’t exactly solid, I’m gonna sort it for the burn barrel when I stack it.



I also have three green roller waste bins full of what I don’t want, some rotten, some termite damaged, and a couple pieces had termites in it still.


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Permission to come aboard View attachment 1045352


Sure, you can be my mate. I'll LET you run the trolling motor, getting me to the brush piles so I can fish. And I'll give you the coffee can so you can bail water when we get swamped by one of those @#*@ bass boats that fly by.


----------



## farmer steve

mountainguyed67 said:


> Where the heck do you get square trees???


Anton Valley,Panama.


----------



## farmer steve

WoodAbuser said:


> I wood love one of those!


Taking bets on how long that _*woode*_*n* handle will last in your hands!


----------



## 501Maico

bob kern said:


> Doesn't probably qualify as a scrounge as I didn't bring it to the house yet but I split most of that white oak that I drug up the hill with the poor man's gator last week.
> The wood lot is pretty full and I won't need it this year so I'll stack it there in the woods and retrieve it later.
> That was the first time I pulled the splitter up the big hill with the pmg and it was a little exciting!!! Could have used individual rear brakes as the front tires were off the ground most of the time!! Reckon I'll be adding some front weight .


Individual rear brakes got me out of a snow mess. My area had a deep snow in early 2010 and I waited 2 months before going to my PA property but that wasn't long enough. The property, backhoe, and Brute Force ATV were fairly new to me so I actually had a lot of fun playing with my new toys in the snow.  I had to park my Jeep on the flat part of the driveway and hike 1700' to my barn/trailer. I brought my firefighter turnout pants/boots which are clunky to walk in but they kept me warm and dry. I tried a shortcut but the drifts came up to my crotch so I stayed mainly on the road.
I had a bunch of stuff in the Jeep to permanently leave at my property but the ATV got stuck just a few feet out of the barn because of ground clearance. I thought about the backhoe but was fairly certain that it wouldn't get back up some of the steep grades, and it didn't. It did OK when the rear wheels were locked but there are a few sharp uphill turns that I couldn't leave the lock on and the front wheels were a big problem from pushing snow and not steering.
So I started at the bottom again and was determined to "get rid of the front wheels". I extended the back hoe until the front wheels started to float and positioned the hoe bucket as a skid. I made it past the turns and steepest part in one try with no rear lock and steering with the brakes. I didn't want to mess up what was working so I did the entire 1700' with the front wheels a few inches above the snow.  
The backhoe tracks made it possible for the ATV to make trips to my jeep and haul up my stuff with one side in a track and the other on top of the snow.

Tracks when heading down to the road.


----------



## Lawless

svk said:


> Was able to take my dogs for about 4 miles of walks this weekend, which was really nice. I feel bad when they’re cooped up in kennels when I have long work days.
> View attachment 1045454
> View attachment 1045455


These 2 are funny looking dogs?! 





mountainguyed67 said:


> We took ours with us last time up cutting. My son thought he fixed it, but still can’t keep it running.


They are aggravating as heck with the factory carb. I am pretty competent with building and tuning carbs and I never could get it to run right, hated the saw. I had it several years and barely used it.

Seems when you look around online there are lots of folks who hate them 

I put this carb on it and now the thing runs fantastic. It would idle a tank of fuel if you left it and the hot start flooding they all seem to have has vanished. Running RS chain on it (it just won’t wear out) and it really cuts good.

The only negative is the L adjustment screw doesn’t line up perfectly with the access hole.

I have the stock muffler on it as this is mainly my ATV saw and I don’t want it to be an ear rattler.


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have a friend that when we were splitting wood, would grab those things and eat them down!
> 
> Especially the nice big fat ones...
> 
> SR


One of my cousins climbers was a bit of a survivalist. Before he got married he would take his two weeks vacation and disappear in the George Washington National Forest with just a back pack. He was big into eating buds and bugs. He used to mess with the new guys by picking up bugs and eating them. Till he ate a Stink Bug. Later I asked him if he really chewed it up or just swallowed it? He said he popped it in his mouth and crunched down on it, and instantly thought he was going to die. But, he knew he drew the line and couldn’t back over it, so he chewed it up good and swallowed. When he crunched it up that smell shot through his sinus and he said he didn’t think it would ever go away.


----------



## rarefish383

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want to buy a MMWS562, it's kinda slow LOL.



I’m trying to figure out how to do less work, not how to do more work in less time!


----------



## Vtrombly

Lawless said:


> I left the pro saws behind and used my MS250 today, with Chinese carburetor , to limb up a downed chestnut oak….and I didn’t ”run out of saw”, feel less of a man or even blow it up. Dang thing just runs and cuts like, well, a good chainsaw.
> 
> View attachment 1045437
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045438


Nothing wrong with that I have a couple truck saws that stay in my trunk of the vehicles in case I see a scrounge coming home from work sometimes they trim the powerlines and leave the wood in the ditch. Husky 137 and 236 that I got for free and got running my assumption is that they are poulans and not the good ones.


svk said:


> A few other weekend randoms. Was able to take my dogs for about 4 miles of walks this weekend, which was really nice. I feel bad when they’re cooped up in kennels when I have long work days.
> View attachment 1045447
> View attachment 1045448
> View attachment 1045449
> View attachment 1045450
> View attachment 1045451
> View attachment 1045453
> View attachment 1045454
> View attachment 1045455
> View attachment 1045456
> View attachment 1045457


Happy New Year Steve. Looks like you had a couple days of rest as well. I'm usually not able to take much vacation during the year so I have to take most of it now over the holidays. Looks like your dogs got plenty of excercise in playing out in the snow.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Put a red beard filter on there then check your times again
> View attachment 1045441


If red beard is Nick, that would be a hard pass for me .
That's a nice stick.


----------



## sundance

Lawless said:


> These 2 are funny looking dogs?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are aggravating as heck with the factory carb. I am pretty competent with building and tuning carbs and I never could get it to run right, hated the saw. I had it several years and barely used it.
> 
> Seems when you look around online there are lots of folks who hate them
> 
> I put this carb on it and now the thing runs fantastic. It would idle a tank of fuel if you left it and the hot start flooding they all seem to have has vanished. Running RS chain on it (it just won’t wear out) and it really cuts good.
> 
> The only negative is the L adjustment screw doesn’t line up perfectly with the access hole.
> 
> I have the stock muffler on it as this is mainly my ATV saw and I don’t want it to be an ear rattler.


Sounds like my 250. Hate the saw, never run very well. Maybe I'll try a new carb on it. Or, maybe I'll just sell it off.


----------



## rarefish383

Lawless said:


> I left the pro saws behind and used my MS250 today, with Chinese carburetor , to limb up a downed chestnut oak….and I didn’t ”run out of saw”, feel less of a man or even blow it up. Dang thing just runs and cuts like, well, a good chainsaw.
> 
> View attachment 1045437
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045438


Many years ago I bought an MS 290 to help out a friend. I think it was the second time in my life I didn’t have a saw on my truck. Turned out I liked it. It became my truck saw. Stays on the back 24/7, it’s not even Orange any more. Another friend gave me 3 20” bars from his 390. So I switched over to 3/8 chain and opened up the muffler a little. Now I hand it to friends and they go, oh, a Farm Boss. Then they run it, and go, wow, what did you do to that saw, it runs great. It does run better than the average 290.

Then I bought an MS 170 because they were on sale for $159. It ran great for several years and started losing power. Went by my friends shop and told him it was time for a plug. He asked if I checked the muffler? Duh. Pulled the cover off and it was so carboned up you couldn’t see light through it. Cleaned out, running great again. Few more years went by and it started losing power again. Muffler was clean, so I checked the air filter. It was spotless. But the saw still wasn’t right. Checked the air filter again. Enough Super fine dust was getting by the filter and was sticking to the plastic block before the carb, it was almost blocked. Cleaned it out and running great again.

Im happy with my home owner grade saws. I have 60 or 70 pro saws on the shelves. It’s too hard to keep them running so they just sit and look pretty. My 660 is always at hand. I don’t think I’ll ever buy a new saw again.

Unless I run across a 116 CC Echo 1201.


----------



## svk

Oh, also forgot to mention that I got another stint of Facebook jail time for posting a screenshot of my first ban. Apparently that is also “inciting violence”. My statement was “drug dealers should be hung out to dry”. Lol. It was supposed to be a 48 hour ban that was magically turned to a 72 hour ban without notice. I get out of jail in an hour lol


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> If red beard is Nick, that would be a hard pass for me


Yeah….same. 

“Sorta special” lol


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> One of my cousins climbers was a bit of a survivalist. Before he got married he would take his two weeks vacation and disappear in the George Washington National Forest with just a back pack. He was big into eating buds and bugs. He used to mess with the new guys by picking up bugs and eating them. Till he ate a Stink Bug. Later I asked him if he really chewed it up or just swallowed it? He said he popped it in his mouth and crunched down on it, and instantly thought he was going to die. But, he knew he drew the line and couldn’t back over it, so he chewed it up good and swallowed. When he crunched it up that smell shot through his sinus and he said he didn’t think it would ever go away.


My friend’s grandpa ate poison ivy in a similar showing like that… And he just about died.

Edit… He told the kids that “poison ivy reactions were all in your head”. Maybe not lol


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah….same.
> 
> “Sorta special” lol


I was thinking sorta red beard .


----------



## svk

A few of these saw guys really irk me…

I don’t care if somebody does great work… If they’re a shitty human being, they’re not getting any support from me. 

These guys have all kind of taken the lead from *cough* someone that we’ve all heard of who has a great online persona, but will throw people under the bus at will to further their cause. 

Sorry, I don’t mean to ***** to start the year but seeing two of the guys mentioned in the last couple of pages just had me on a mini rant.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> A few of these saw guys really irk me…
> 
> I don’t care if somebody does great work… If they’re a shitty human being, they’re not getting any support from me.
> 
> These guys have all kind of taken the lead from *cough* someone that we’ve all heard of who has a great online persona, but will throw people under the bus at will to further their cause.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to ***** to start the year but seeing two of the guys mentioned in the last couple of pages just had me on a mini rant.


"SVK, keeping it real in 2023"  .
I know I've said and done things that people didn't like, but at least I own them .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> "SVK, keeping it real in 2023"  .
> I know I've said and done things that people didn't like, but at least I own them .


Having disagreements is one thing. We’ve certainly been there. Throwing people under the bus is another….. something I’ve experienced from both of the individuals mentioned recently


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Anyone want to buy a MMWS562, it's kinda slow LOL.



Any trades?? I've got an old Polaris Indy with a frozen steering column. Could probably throw in a really nice helmet with the deal and a pair of chopper mits.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> A few of these saw guys really irk me…
> 
> I don’t care if somebody does great work… If they’re a shitty human being, they’re not getting any support from me.
> 
> These guys have all kind of taken the lead from *cough* someone that we’ve all heard of who has a great online persona, but will throw people under the bus at will to further their cause.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to ***** to start the year but seeing two of the guys mentioned in the last couple of pages just had me on a mini rant.


Didn’t mean to get anything started, I don’t really know Nick. I ordered a filter set up from him for the 562, I don’t really like the design of the filter sticking up in the air and being exposed but it was a significant performance improvement. He forgot my order for about 3 weeks and after I reminded him he apologized and threw in a bottle of filter oil with the order.


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Sure, you can be my mate. I'll LET you run the trolling motor, getting me to the brush piles so I can fish. And I'll give you the coffee can so you can bail water when we get swamped by one of those @#*@ bass boats that fly by.


Now I know how my dad felt for the first 15 years of my life . Im pretty lucky I am on a lake that fast limits of 10-14" ones are easy to come by with the possibility of 18" 2" white mister twister and 1/32oz jig is all I use.


----------



## Chilidawg

chipper1 said:


> Heck yeah!
> Good number of scrounged wood in there too .
> 7:02-7:08 .
> 
> I've always thought most the spectators were just as crazy as the drivers .


Old, old post, I know, but having worked course at more than a few stage rallies, I can attest to the statement about spectators.


----------



## SS396driver

This is why I keep a saw in the truck . Little 350 didn’t even flinch . 


Two loads 





Funny thing is as the town guys were cutting I stopped and asked if they were taking the wood . Got a “ Nope it’s garbage wood ,poplar “


----------



## Brufab

So it's not a poplar wood for burning


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> So it's not a poplar wood for burning


It’s the heaviest poplar I’ve ever seen . And all the leaves on the ground were oak


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> It’s the heaviest poplar I’ve ever seen . And all the leaves on the ground were oak View attachment 1045589


Well let's hope they find some more " poplar"!!


----------



## SS396driver

Also took my 72 out to get some diesel for the Kubota . Few days of rain washed any salt away . But they don’t use much salt here anyways because we’re in the NYC reservoir watershed .


----------



## Brufab

Lots of calcium chloride on the dirt roads here, that's about as bad as salt. My 02 Silverado frame is about to break in half under the cab. Most of it is rotted away. A few taps with the hammer and the truck looses a few pounds


----------



## SS396driver

I believe he was confusing it with eastern cottonwood which I wouldn’t pick up


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Lots of calcium chloride on the dirt roads here, that's about as bad as salt. My 02 Silverado frame is about to break in half under the cab. Most of it is rotted away. A few taps with the hammer and the truck looses a few pounds


What engine in it ? I’m looking for a donor for my 68 if you decide it’s not worth fixing .


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> What engine in it ? I’m looking for a donor for my 68 if you decide it’s not worth fixing .


5.3 I'm still driving it but the motor has unknown mileage, maybe 225+ the truck itself has 325k always used royal purple or Mobil 1 high mileage.


----------



## North by Northwest

Brufab said:


> Lots of calcium chloride on the dirt roads here, that's about as bad as salt. My 02 Silverado frame is about to break in half under the cab. Most of it is rotted away. A few taps with the hammer and the truck looses a few pounds


Dust suppresent often up North here also in the summer , very corrosive chemical !


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.
> 
> View attachment 1045281


Save the big piece! Makes a great tuning stone fir an axe bit, and you can store it in the ol glove box!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

501Maico said:


> Can you send that to me? I might need a broken grinding wheel some day.


You'd be surprised what they can be used fir! Lol!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Must be black locust View attachment 1045329


Unfortunately, I've been there once or twice!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Squareground3691 said:


> Go Orange or go home Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Put a red beard filter on there then check your times again
> View attachment 1045441


Fir?


----------



## Brufab

North by Northwest said:


> Dust suppresent often up North here also in the summer , very corrosive chemical !


My dad wanted to buy the Silverado he's leasing but 12 months of it's life was on calcium chlorided roads. He said no way he's buying it now after what happened to his other truck from living on a treated dirt road


----------



## xraydaniel

Anyone have a very general estimate on what a 4 wheeler with a bucket trailer addition would set me back? Eastern US.


----------



## xraydaniel

Cut up a cord with my neo tec NS892BV today. Very powerful saw! While not up to the QC of my Echos it was a very valuable addition for the +30” hardwood I’ll be dealing with using a 36” bar.


----------



## Logger nate

Kodiak Kid said:


> Fir?


Yep, white fir.


----------



## Jeffkrib

rarefish383 said:


> Many years ago I bought an MS 290 to help out a friend. I think it was the second time in my life I didn’t have a saw on my truck. Turned out I liked it. It became my truck saw. Stays on the back 24/7, it’s not even Orange any more. Another friend gave me 3 20” bars from his 390. So I switched over to 3/8 chain and opened up the muffler a little. Now I hand it to friends and they go, oh, a Farm Boss. Then they run it, and go, wow, what did you do to that saw, it runs great. It does run better than the average 290.
> 
> Then I bought an MS 170 because they were on sale for $159. It ran great for several years and started losing power. Went by my friends shop and told him it was time for a plug. He asked if I checked the muffler? Duh. Pulled the cover off and it was so carboned up you couldn’t see light through it. Cleaned out, running great again. Few more years went by and it started losing power again. Muffler was clean, so I checked the air filter. It was spotless. But the saw still wasn’t right. Checked the air filter again. Enough Super fine dust was getting by the filter and was sticking to the plastic block before the carb, it was almost blocked. Cleaned it out and running great again.
> 
> Im happy with my home owner grade saws. I have 60 or 70 pro saws on the shelves. It’s too hard to keep them running so they just sit and look pretty. My 660 is always at hand. I don’t think I’ll ever buy a new saw again.
> 
> Unless I run across a 116 CC Echo 1201.


rarefish funny you should mention the loss of power in your ms170, ive has the same thing happen to my Stihl blower. That was easily solved by cleaning the spark arrestor. Been recently having the same problem with my hedge trimmer tryed cleaning the spark arrestor still down on power checked and cleaned the air filter, still down on power. Thought it may have a scored piston.
Then looked inside the air cleaner cover, there was a thin sponge prefilter. Pulled it out and it was jam packed with leaves and crud. Cleaned it out and it has stacks mord power and revs hard.
Sometimes its the dead simple things which catch you out.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> Anyone have a very general estimate on what a 4 wheeler with a bucket trailer addition would set me back? Eastern US.


Not exactly sure what you mean by a bucket trailer? However, a brand new bare bones 400cc 4x4 is going to be in the $6500 to $7000 range I'm guessing.


----------



## Brufab

Just make sure it's a Honda, I can still buy parts for my 1980's 3 wheelers since it's hard to kill a Honda. One of those Foreman 4x4 4 wheelers you can get used for a few grand. Plus there's plenty of attachments available 


Kodiak Kid said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean by a bucket trailer? However, a brand new bare bones 400cc 4x4 is going to be in the $6500 to $7000 range I'm guessing.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> Anyone have a very general estimate on what a 4 wheeler with a bucket trailer addition would set me back? Eastern US.





Brufab said:


> Just make sure it's a Honda, I can still buy parts for my 1980's 3 wheelers since it's hard to kill a Honda. One of those Foreman 4x4 4 wheelers you can get used for a few grand. Plus there's plenty of attachments available


Yes! Go with Honda if you're looking fir a work machine that will last!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Yes! Go with Honda if you're looking fir a work machine that will last!


Heck yea bro you can always be overloaded with authority on a Honda, that one pic cracks me up every time


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Heck yea bro you can always be overloaded with authority on a Honda, that one pic cracks me up every time  View attachment 1045614
> View attachment 1045615


Can't say about the trailer, but the wheeler is most definitely "OVERLOADED!!!"  Nicely done! 

You need to post that picture on the "War Wagon Chronicles " thread!


----------



## JustJeff

svk said:


> Oh, also forgot to mention that I got another stint of Facebook jail time for posting a screenshot of my first ban. Apparently that is also “inciting violence”. My statement was “drug dealers should be hung out to dry”. Lol. It was supposed to be a 48 hour ban that was magically turned to a 72 hour ban without notice. I get out of jail in an hour lol


I got jail time once. I had posted a picture of my boys working on their grandmother's deck. My one son has a fair bald spot, lol and he's only 23. Anyway he's said jeez dad you could cover up my bald spot. So I doodled a penis and testicles on it. Lol, what's funnier than that? Anyway I got 3 days. Totally worth it!


----------



## Vtrombly

Good evening everyone,

Long day worked first on putting a new fuel line and the throttle linkage in the craftsman CVA. Now just need a carb kit.


Then worked on replacing the fuel lines in the saw that @Brufab gifted my son to which he did quite a few resizing of long length firewood.


And finished up with some wood splitting. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Can't say about the trailer, but the wheeler is most definitely "OVERLOADED!!!"  Nicely done!
> 
> You need to post that picture on the "War Wagon Chronicles " thread!


Yea I could load the trailer more I guess But I was trying to stretch out the day since it was pretty nice out when I was moving wood around the house.


----------



## Brufab

Vtrombly said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Long day worked first on putting a new fuel line and the throttle linkage in the craftsman CVA. Now just need a carb kit.
> View attachment 1045631
> 
> Then worked on replacing the fuel lines in the saw that @Brufab gifted my son to which he did quite a few resizing of long length firewood.
> View attachment 1045632
> 
> And finished up with some wood splitting. Hope everyone had a good day.



That was some choice looking . Your son is doing a great job working the splitter controls.


----------



## sundance

Brufab said:


> Lots of calcium chloride on the dirt roads here, that's about as bad as salt. My 02 Silverado frame is about to break in half under the cab. Most of it is rotted away. A few taps with the hammer and the truck looses a few pounds


Sounds like my 2000 Silverado here in the PA rust belt. Loses pounds regularly. Still using it for a local wood hauler (hasn't been more than a couple miles from home in years) but it's days are numbered!


----------



## Brufab

sundance said:


> Sounds like my 2000 Silverado here in the PA rust belt. Loses pounds regularly. Still using it for a local wood hauler (hasn't been more than a couple miles from home in years) but it's days are numbered!


Yea I have front end issues with one tire toed in at the bottom, and the other side has something going on, pulls hard to the right. One guy said 1500$ other guy said frame rusted and wouldn't worry about fixing it. Everything works great still. I don't drive it to far either though.


----------



## Vtrombly

Brufab said:


> That was some choice looking . Your son is doing a great job working the splitter controls.


I'm very glad I put in the time to redo the splitter this summer that chain drive would have been a disaster waiting to happen. That ash we got from you guys splits real nice. Made a ramp to go up to the deck it helped a ton fit everything filled up twice as fast.


----------



## xraydaniel

Pretty much what you guys are running for firewood round hauling. Tow behind? Trailer? Not sure what you call it.

So 300-400cc would be most appropriate?

Something like this? (Local to me)





It’s gotta be able to travel up 30-40 degree grades and very rough boulder/stumpy/muddy/soft ground.


Hell, I’ll go pick it up this week if you guys vouch for it!


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Pretty much what you guys are running for firewood round hauling. Tow behind? Trailer? Not sure what you call it.
> 
> So 300-400cc would be most appropriate?
> 
> Something like this? (Local to me)
> 
> View attachment 1045638
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gotta be able to travel up 30-40 degree grades and very rough boulder/stumpy/muddy/soft ground.


Wow that's pretty sweet! I would of thought they cost more than that.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Wow that's pretty sweet! I would of thought they cost more than that.


There’s also the “Foreman” for another $1k but I gotta go take a look in person. To me these are extremely affordable for the job they will do.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> There’s also the “Foreman” for another $1k but I gotta go take a look in person. To me these are extremely affordable for the job they will do.


I have seen some first gen formans still in use today. They may have a beefier drivetrain and other features. My big red 3 wheeler can tow 700# my 1997 Honda crv manual says only tow 1000# I have 2 first gears 1 low then 1 2 3 4 and reverse on the 3 wheeler.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> There’s also the “Foreman” for another $1k but I gotta go take a look in person. To me these are extremely affordable for the job they will do.


My 3 wheeler is 1986 and it's still a bad mofo. I pull tandem brinley discs loaded up with cinder blocks, I skid big logs up to 20"+ the one trailer in pic is 425# dry. The only thing that keeps me in check is traction. Usually there's some type of promo where you can get some helmets or a plow or something for free or super cheap. Now that the economy cooling off and the free money dried up, you may be able to work them over alil bit and have them sweeten the deal.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> My 3 wheeler is 1986 and it's still a bad mofo. I pull tandem brinley discs loaded up with cinder blocks, I skid big logs up to 20"+ the one trailer in pic is 425# dry. The only thing that keeps me in check is traction. Usually there's some type of promo where you can get some helmets or a plow or something for free or super cheap. Now that the economy cooling off and the free money dried up, you may be able to work them over alil bit and have them sweeten the deal.


That’s my plan with cash money. I have timed markets pretty well the last 23 years.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> My 3 wheeler is 1986 and it's still a bad mofo. I pull tandem brinley discs loaded up with cinder blocks, I skid big logs up to 20"+ the one trailer in pic is 425# dry. The only thing that keeps me in check is traction. Usually there's some type of promo where you can get some helmets or a plow or something for free or super cheap. Now that the economy cooling off and the free money dried up, you may be able to work them over alil bit and have them sweeten the deal.


Tell me about your setup for hauling logs….


----------



## Brufab

Just straps from the steel plant. I bet one of those skidding cones would work better so the log wouldn't dig into the ground. If you could build or buy a log arch that would be the hot ticket. I think a few guys in the thread have posted pics of there log arches. I have to go across a 250' bridge over a river so I prefer to have the wood bucked in my dump cart. I've done some interesting things with the 3 wheeler i took that homemade deal across the big bridge so I could cross a ravine where my deer blind is so I could pack out stuff without getting stuck


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Just straps from the steel plant. I bet one of those skidding cones would work better so the log wouldn't dig into the ground. If you could build or buy a log arch that would be the hot ticket. I think a few guys in the thread have posted pics of there log arches. I have to go across a 250' bridge over a river so I prefer to have the wood bucked in my dump cart. I've done some interesting things with the 3 wheeler i took that homemade deal across the big bridge so I could cross a ravine where my deer blind is so I could pack out stuff without getting stuckView attachment 1045660
> View attachment 1045662


Corn feed for weight retention?  gotta keep that front wheel planted!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Logger nate said:


> Yep, white fir.



Have you sent white fir to the sawmill in the past? Two people I know in the Forest Service told me it’s no good for building, then the logger that helped me with the engine swap in my loader said they logged it. The F.S. people acted shocked when I told them that. I ask because that’s probably the best I have on my property to build with, and a neighbor offered to mill it with his portable sawmill. Other trees we have are cedar, ponderosa, and sugar pine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

xraydaniel said:


> Anyone have a very general estimate on what a 4 wheeler with a bucket trailer addition would set me back?



Some of you people don’t know what a four wheeler is. Lol. This magazine started in 1962, directed at the owners of 4WD Jeep and others. So when ATC production stopped, the term “four wheeler” was already taken. Just call it a quad like the rest of us, to avoid confusion. 









Four Wheeler Magazine - World's Largest Off-Road and 4X4 Authority


Four Wheeler features news and reviews of the latest 4X4 and off-road ready trucks and SUVs, overlanding rigs, side-by-sides, and tow-ready vehicles. Four Wheeler also hosts off-road events including Overland Adventure, and reviews and tests new off-road parts and accessories.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you people don’t know what a four wheeler is. Lol. This magazine started in 1962, directed at the owners of 4WD Jeep and others. So when ATC production stopped, the term “four wheeler” was already taken. Just call it a quad like the rest of us, to avoid confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Wheeler Magazine - World's Largest Off-Road and 4X4 Authority
> 
> 
> Four Wheeler features news and reviews of the latest 4X4 and off-road ready trucks and SUVs, overlanding rigs, side-by-sides, and tow-ready vehicles. Four Wheeler also hosts off-road events including Overland Adventure, and reviews and tests new off-road parts and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045675


But, if you are a semi driver a 4-wheeler is , well, anything on the road with 4 wheels to your 18


----------



## xraydaniel

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you people don’t know what a four wheeler is. Lol. This magazine started in 1962, directed at the owners of 4WD Jeep and others. So when ATC production stopped, the term “four wheeler” was already taken. Just call it a quad like the rest of us, to avoid confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Wheeler Magazine - World's Largest Off-Road and 4X4 Authority
> 
> 
> Four Wheeler features news and reviews of the latest 4X4 and off-road ready trucks and SUVs, overlanding rigs, side-by-sides, and tow-ready vehicles. Four Wheeler also hosts off-road events including Overland Adventure, and reviews and tests new off-road parts and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motortrend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045675


Do you also call magazines “clips”?

It’s magnanimous to show intellect and respect when posting. To “lol” at common usage of terms that may be different than your own for equipment is rather daft. I’m sure we can pick some colloquial terms you use and “lol” them…


----------



## mountainguyed67

xraydaniel said:


> It’s magnanimous to show intellect and respect when posting. To “lol” at common usage of terms that may be different than your own for equipment is rather daft. I’m sure we can pick some colloquial terms you use and “lol” them…



I see that you missed the fact that we’re light hearted in this thread.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> View attachment 1045662



What is the span of this bridge?


----------



## xraydaniel

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see that you missed the fact that we’re light hearted in this thread.



I’m lighthearted Francis. Go shine my shoes now.


----------



## svk

Logger nate said:


> Didn’t mean to get anything started, I don’t really know Nick. I ordered a filter set up from him for the 562, I don’t really like the design of the filter sticking up in the air and being exposed but it was a significant performance improvement. He forgot my order for about 3 weeks and after I reminded him he apologized and threw in a bottle of filter oil with the order.


No worries. It’s all good…he didn’t do you wrong.

He used to be one of my best friends, but it’s water under the bridge. Apparently the “cool” guys over at the now defunct saw pigs were worth selling me out for. His loss!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I’ve currently got a 330 Polaris for the wife and a 400 Arctic cat for my self with 5 speed and high/low range for 10 forward gears and a locking front diff, and i often find myself wishing it had more power, especially in reverse. 

The 330 is about worthless for pulling, but rides nice.


----------



## Raven Coll

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I had to go out for some saw therapy this morning.
> 
> Finally got the rebuild kit for the HPOP on my F350 to fix the massive oil leak I was having. Got it pulled, rebuilt, and snapped the last bolt putting the final cover back on. Someone had been in there before and used painter caulk instead of RTV to seal things, and way overtightened everything, which I believe is why the bolt snapped. Either way, I have to pull the radiator to try drilling it out, and if that doesn't work, I'll have to pull the engine to change out the cover.
> 
> Anyway. Not sure if any of you guys remember the Holzfforma 372XP I bought for my dad, but it ended up being too much saw for him and I swapped him one of my 3 346xp's for it.
> 
> I have a Husky 372X-torq and this china saw kicks its butt. I Haven't run it since before snow fall, but got it out today. Filled it with gas from a dry tank, fired up forth pull and we were cutting. Temp is about -5.
> 
> This may be my favorite saw I currently own. I've put about 10 gallons of gas through it with 0 issues.View attachment 1044461


My favourite broken bolt removal technique uses a mig welder (or a tig if you have one) weld onto the end of the broken piece is as tall as a nut. then while still warm give it a good pounding with a hammer (to help loosen the broken bolt in the block) then drop a nut over the piece sticking up (say a 3/8" nut if a 5/16" bolt) then fill up the hole in the nut welding the nut to the bolt. Undo bolt. sometimes I may break a nut off 2-3 times but it virtually always works. i find it much easier than drilling out or using a easy out. If female thread is at all damaged afterwards then helicoil it. For grade 5 bolts I am happy with 1.5D helicoils, if grade 8 2D and if capcrews and threading into aluminium then I want 3D (you can stack two 1.5D's).
Hopefully the fix is not too much of a nightmare.


----------



## mountainguyed67

singinwoodwackr said:


> But, if you are a semi driver a 4-wheeler is , well, anything on the road with 4 wheels to your 18



Yeah, I know. There are regional differences, we’ve kidded around about it before. Like the square tree thing, a few people got a laugh out of it.


----------



## JimR

Lionsfan said:


> I always keep a spare scrench under my hood cuz you never know when you might get the urge to scrape the crusties off the ol' battery terminals.


I like the Stihl chainsaw bar scabbards. They have a spot on it for a scrench to snap into.


----------



## JimR

Loaded this piece of wood into my stove this morning. I don't know how I missed these (3) 20D spikes in it while cutting this tree up or when I quartered it with my chainsaw. Obviously I did hit them when I split it up but never saw them.


----------



## SimonHS

JimR said:


> I like the Stihl chainsaw bar scabbards. They have a spot on it for a screntch to snap into.



This one does too. A bit gimmicky but might be useful?









CHAINSAW BAR COVER SCABBARD WITH BUILT IN TOOL KIT ( 3/16 ) 12" TO 16" BARS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CHAINSAW BAR COVER SCABBARD WITH BUILT IN TOOL KIT ( 3/16 ) 12" TO 16" BARS at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## rarefish383

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I owned a 12-22 for about 3 years. Strong unit. Recently sold it for something that's just as strong, cuts faster, cleaner, more ergodynamic and hands free..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and darn near half the price of an EM unit.



That style vertical is the only way I’d split vertical.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is the span of this bridge?


40' over the river


----------



## GeeVee

Stock said:


> Yes! clean it well and use a forced air helmet if you have one, as others have said use a fan to keep the fumes away from you and as an additional piece of protection drink whole milk, helps remove the toxic zinc from the body................................................................................................





JustJeff said:


> The galvanized is just a zinc coating. It will pop and spit at you, sometimes even if you grind it off. And while the fumes can cause metal fume fever, a couple small welds aren't cause for concern. Open the garage door, keep your head out of the plume and don't breathe that crud in. I just hold my breath, do the weld and back away. Inhaling the grinding dust is as bad as the weld fume so wear a dust mask. If you have a respirator you're set.


Be EXTREMELY careful when weldinng or even grinding on Galvanized..... Welding or burning galvanized metal creates Phosgene Gas see here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosgene


SS396driver said:


> It’s the heaviest poplar I’ve ever seen . And all the leaves on the ground were oak View attachment 1045589


The leaves on the ground and the bark look alot like Turkey Oak here in the south of the south?

I took a few days off and I was almost 20 pages behind, hence the multiquote- sorry.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> I'm very glad I put in the time to redo the splitter this summer that chain drive would have been a disaster waiting to happen. That ash we got from you guys splits real nice. Made a ramp to go up to the deck it helped a ton fit everything filled up twice as fast.


Only because you said you made a ramp, and it looks like you are on a nice flat spot, I dug up this old pic. I bought a Harbor Freight Motor cycle lift. I had pics where I dumped a load of 30" oak blocks on the court, then went back to get another load. When it was time to start splitting I put the lift between the pile and the splitter. Lowered the lift flat to the ground and rolled the blocks on, then lifted it to the level of the table on the splitter, or you cold just bring it up to the beam. I'd split a thin slab off and let the heavy part rock back on the lift. When all the wood on the ground was split, I backed the trailer up to the lift, raised it to the height of the trailer deck and just rolled the blocks on the lift, then raised them to the height of the splitter. I must have deleted those pics. This pic is of smaller stuff, but you get the idea. Yes I know the tire is flat! I got so many reply's about that flat tire I went out and bought a bigger splitter. Seemed like a valid reason, flat tire on small spitter, get a bigger splitter?


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Now I know how my dad felt for the first 15 years of my life . Im pretty lucky I am on a lake that fast limits of 10-14" ones are easy to come by with the possibility of 18" 2" white mister twister and 1/32oz jig is all I use.


That sounds pretty nice. Our lake has a fifteen fish 10" or longer limit. Only occasionally do we catch a 14". Average is 12".


----------



## rarefish383

Brufab said:


> Just straps from the steel plant. I bet one of those skidding cones would work better so the log wouldn't dig into the ground. If you could build or buy a log arch that would be the hot ticket. I think a few guys in the thread have posted pics of there log arches. I have to go across a 250' bridge over a river so I prefer to have the wood bucked in my dump cart. I've done some interesting things with the 3 wheeler i took that homemade deal across the big bridge so I could cross a ravine where my deer blind is so I could pack out stuff without getting stuckView attachment 1045660
> View attachment 1045662


Have you ever seen one of those log arches that the casket companies use? I don't know why they use those great arches to move concrete boxes? I want one of them!


----------



## Vtrombly

rarefish383 said:


> Only because you said you made a ramp, and it looks like you are on a nice flat spot, I dug up this old pic. I bought a Harbor Freight Motor cycle lift. I had pics where I dumped a load of 30" oak blocks on the court, then went back to get another load. When it was time to start splitting I put the lift between the pile and the splitter. Lowered the lift flat to the ground and rolled the blocks on, then lifted it to the level of the table on the splitter, or you cold just bring it up to the beam. I'd split a thin slab off and let the heavy part rock back on the lift. When all the wood on the ground was split, I backed the trailer up to the lift, raised it to the height of the trailer deck and just rolled the blocks on the lift, then raised them to the height of the splitter. I must have deleted those pics. This pic is of smaller stuff, but you get the idea. Yes I know the tire is flat! I got so many reply's about that flat tire I went out and bought a bigger splitter. Seemed like a valid reason, flat tire on small spitter, get a bigger splitter?


Oh wow thats a great idea I hadnt thought of that. Looks like it works out pretty good too!


----------



## GeeVee

Spent a good bit of time at my Ranch over the holidays. Drank lots of golden soda, ate alot of meat with my fingers right off the campfire, got my dogs worn out every day, lots of family came out to enjoy, Piggly Wiggly ran up a yearling towards the cabin, and the Poogins tried to vector it, but of course, they are kind of beach bums, and not serious hunting dogs. 

Had to get after this Swamp Chestnut Oak, and there was a small element of danger, with the 50' Palm under tension, with another 50' out of the picture to the right on top of it (theres another much larger tree in a different direction I have to get at yet). It took a bit of time, I grappled the top and the small stuff, and the big hollowed out Oak that used to be standing dead and started a brush fire pile as big as a van. Lots of green brush because I also pushed over 4 six inch Ironwood and a few beat up Magnolia and a few small palms, Green as can be, and I didn't even have to use a tire to get it all burning?


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> That sounds pretty nice. Our lake has a fifteen fish 10" or longer limit. Only occasionally do we catch a 14". Average is 12".


Sounds like enough for dinner and then some


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> 40' over the river


KK  I know you appreciate the red bro! Please excuse the low quality pics as I have to take pics of pics on my real old pos ph from about 4 yrs ago


----------



## djg james

Brufab said:


> Sounds like enough for dinner and then some


Oh yeh, but to catch a mess of 14 inchers, I might come up there and let you be the Captain  .


----------



## Brufab

djg james said:


> Oh yeh, but to catch a mess of 14 inchers, I might come up there and let you be the Captain  .


No worries  , crappie is how I get my Master angler award each year


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Pretty much what you guys are running for firewood round hauling. Tow behind? Trailer? Not sure what you call it.
> 
> So 300-400cc would be most appropriate?
> 
> Something like this? (Local to me)
> 
> View attachment 1045638
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gotta be able to travel up 30-40 degree grades and very rough boulder/stumpy/muddy/soft ground.
> 
> 
> Hell, I’ll go pick it up this week if you guys vouch for it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045640
> View attachment 1045641
> View attachment 1045642


When you go to see them in person, if you don't mind can you let us know the difference between that one and the Foreman model. Thanks!


----------



## MustangMike

My 570 Polaris is not as nimble as a lot of the smaller ATVs, but it does a good job as a "workhorse" pulling logs or hauling rounds out of the woods.

My upstate property is not level, so I usually try to find stuff at close to the same level as the cabin, or uphill, so I don't overwork it.

The optional engine braking is an invaluable asset, I would not order one w/o it. There are also a few times I wish I ordered power steering, but I make do w/o it. I was really trying to keep the cost down when I got it.


----------



## xraydaniel

MustangMike said:


> My 570 Polaris is not as nimble as a lot of the smaller ATVs, but it does a good job as a "workhorse" pulling logs or hauling rounds out of the woods.
> 
> My upstate property is not level, so I usually try to find stuff at close to the same level as the cabin, or uphill, so I don't overwork it.
> 
> The optional engine braking is an invaluable asset, I would not order one w/o it. There are also a few times I wish I ordered power steering, but I make do w/o it. I was really trying to keep the cost down when I got it.


Was looking at some Polaris’s going for upper $17k yesterday. Like wut??!

Sportsman XP


----------



## Brufab

I'm not a fan of the belt drive if that is what it is. I have some friends with them and I would not buy one. I want to be able to be in the gear I need when I need it.


----------



## SS396driver

I have a Yamaha 400 Kodiak been a great little quad think it's an 04


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> I have a Yamaha 400 Grizzly been a great little quad think it's an 04


 We used to run all Honda's, then as they piled on more electronics the Hondas became less and less reliable. I finally switched to Yamaha and I'm NOT going back! The Yamahas are more reliable, have a better clutch/belt drive and have been more reliable.

When it comes to reliability, Polaris doesn't even come close to Honda or Yamaha, you won't see any more of those on my place for sure, as I put reliability as number one!

Same with sno-machines, Yamaha has been the most reliable.

SR


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> We used to run all Honda's, then as they piled on more electronics the Hondas became less and less reliable. I finally switched to Yamaha and I'm NOT going back! The Yamahas are more reliable, have a better clutch/belt drive and have been more reliable.
> 
> When it comes to reliability, Polaris doesn't even come close to Honda or Yamaha, you won't see any more of those on my place for sure, as I put reliability as number one!
> 
> Same with sno-machines, Yamaha has been the most reliable.
> 
> SR


Yea I miss the bare bones type models. They are basically pricing the average Joe out of owning stuff other than used models.


----------



## Brufab

Propane in my area jumped from 2.05⁹ to 2.29⁹ a gallon they say it usually goes up the farther we go into winter


----------



## GeeVee

xraydaniel said:


> Was looking at some Polaris’s going for upper $17k yesterday. Like wut??!
> 
> Sportsman XP
> 
> View attachment 1045749
> View attachment 1045748




NOPE. PLUS, look at weight. the machine above is a twin cylinder almost 1000 cc model. for less than half you could get a good 4wd Toyota mini truck and not care if you crumple fenders, and if it neverleaves your land, never reister or tag it either. It almost as bad as the current SXS craze. I have a pair of JD Gators 2001 and 02's, and they get the same places the 20k sxs's are getting, and I have pennied on the dollar in them, and never eeally have issues, compared to the guys with fancy crap- they can't even fix or work on..... 

If you have money to burn, fine, but shiny things and going fast is stupid, when you think about what you want to do with them. Hell, I'd buy a compact tractor with FEL twice for the kind if money....


----------



## svk

Wheelers…aka wheelies, ATV’s, quads, four wheelers, or whatever you guys call them.

I miss my old Honda 300 4x4. That was so nimble and could stay on top of muck/mud/bog and snow crust. The new wheelers have way more power but are heavy and nowhere near as “light on their feet” as the older ones and bog down quickly in soft terrain unless you have oversized tires.

A couple years back the ex and I bought a Polaris 850 and 570. She insisted on taking the 570 in the divorce. Other than my son rolling it over once and causing 5k in damage it just sits in her yard. I bought a 450 HO to replace it. I liked the 570 much better especially because of the power steering.

Fast forward, I just bought a new 570 EPS on Friday. Same wheeler as hers but two years newer and red instead of tan (I really like this color) so we’re up to three wheelers again.

My 850 is incredibly powerful so I can’t even imagine what the 1000 would feel like (and for my uses the extra power and 6k increase in cost isn’t needed).

Here’s the baby. It’s getting a winch, heated grips, and a windshield before coming home.


----------



## xraydaniel

svk said:


> Wheelers…aka wheelies, ATV’s, quads, four wheelers, or whatever you guys call them.
> 
> I miss my old Honda 300 4x4. That was so nimble and could stay on top of muck and snow crust. The new wheelers have way more power but are heavy and nowhere near as “light on their feet” as the older ones and bog down quickly in soft terrain unless you have oversized tires.
> 
> A couple years back the ex and I bought a Polaris 850 and 570. She insisted on taking the 570 in the divorce. Other than my son rolling it over once and causing 5k in damage it just sits in her yard. I bought a 450 HO to replace it. I liked the 570 much better especially because of the power steering.
> 
> Fast forward, I just bought a new 570 EPS on Friday. Same wheeler as hers but red instead of tan (I really like this color) so we’re up to three wheelers again.
> 
> My 850 is incredibly powerful so I can’t even imagine what the 1000 would feel like (and for my uses the extra power and 6k increase in cost isn’t needed).
> 
> Here’s the baby. It’s getting a winch, heated grips, and a windshield before coming home.
> View attachment 1045756


So other than those already mentioned what works best on soft or muddy ground while pulling loads?


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Propane in my area jumped from 2.05⁹ to 2.29⁹ a gallon they say it usually goes up the farther we go into winter


We only have propane for the water heater and a gas fireplace . Since we use so little they gouge us on the price . We paid 3.69 per gallon in November been looking into an on demand 240v unit


----------



## svk

On another note, I had a Polaris sportsman 6 x 6 and that thing was incredible. I really regret selling it. The only downside was navigating type trails because of the long wheel base with the second set of wheels.


----------



## farmer steve

I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.


----------



## svk

xraydaniel said:


> So other than those already mentioned what works best on soft or muddy ground while pulling loads?


Wider tires with heavier tread on the ATV, and also make sure that your trailer has flotation tires. A lot of trailers have a little tiny pizza cutter tires that bog down in anything soft.


----------



## SS396driver

xraydaniel said:


> So other than those already mentioned what works best on soft or muddy ground while pulling loads?


----------



## SS396driver

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


2 stroke and bar oil ?


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


Bottled In Peoples Republic of China with a German milk jug...


----------



## H-Ranch

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


I don't mean to start an oil thread... but 2:1 is a little more oil than I tend to mix with my fuel.


----------



## GeeVee

svk said:


> On another note, I had a Polaris sportsman 6 x 6 and that thing was incredible. I really regret selling it. The only downside was navigating type trails because of the long wheel base with the second set of wheels.


Wider and longer is just another reason to find something wrong with the trees to justify taking them down?




SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1045759



This right here ^^^^^ 4wd and a workhorse, not fast, or shiny, and its not exactly a panty dropper, but its lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## GeeVee

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757




Too funny. Something got lost in the translation to ENGLICH? Its your fuel mix AND your bar oil? 99 cents a gallon? Or do I have to pay for it in Yen, or in Deutsmarks? (sp)..... Whats the echange rate on dollars to Yen anyway. Or as President Bush once said, "How much is a Brazilian Dollars?" 

*Please dont delete my post, it wasn't THAT political.....*


----------



## Sawyer Rob

xraydaniel said:


> So other than those already mentioned what works best on soft or muddy ground while pulling loads?






SR


----------



## freeasaburt

Vtrombly said:


> Bottled In Peoples Republic of China with a German milk jug...


Can't go wrong with that mix ratio though!


----------



## Brufab

svk said:


> Wider tires with heavier tread on the ATV, and also make sure that your trailer has flotation tires. A lot of trailers have a little tiny pizza cutter tires that bog down in anything soft.


True that!


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Brufab said:


> I'm not a fan of the belt drive if that is what it is. I have some friends with them and I would not buy one. I want to be able to be in the gear I need when I need it.


Belt drive is also prone to leaving you stranded if the belt gets wet. There is no way I would own a belt drive machine for my main machine.


----------



## Brufab

freeasaburt said:


> Can't go wrong with that mix ratio though!


Yea my old Remingtons are 16:1 back in the day using 30wt oil for both mix and bar. Some of them old saws were 8:1 - 10:1 30wt


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> On another note, I had a Polaris sportsman 6 x 6 and that thing was incredible. I really regret selling it. The only downside was navigating type trails because of the long wheel base with the second set of wheels.


I started building a 6 wheeler add on for my Arctic cat but never got around to finishing it. I should do that one of these days.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Brufab said:


> I'm not a fan of the belt drive if that is what it is. I have some friends with them and I would not buy one. I want to be able to be in the gear I need when I need it.


 There are belt drives and there are belt drives, Yamaha's are waaaaaaay above the others in that regard, and mine has never failed me in ANY way, it always works perfectly for the situation and Yamahas belt last about forever.

My 600 Grizzly from the 90's still has the original belt and it still works perfectly.

SR


----------



## svk

Sawyer Rob said:


> There are belt drives and there are belt drives, Yamaha's are waaaaaaay above the others in that regard, and mine has never failed me in ANY way, it always works perfectly for the situation and Yamahas belt last about forever.
> 
> My 600 Grizzly from the 90's still has the original belt and it still works perfectly.
> 
> SR


Knock on wood, only blown one belt ever and that was back in my old Polaris 700 Ranger sxs....was towing an outhouse on a trailer up a steep hill. Mashed the throttle in high gear and the belt said nope. Had to go home to get a different wheeler LOL. That was a "shitty" experience ha ha.

On a side note if you leave a Polaris 4 wheeler in standing water for more than a few minutes, the clutch area will fill up with water eventually and you will be stuck there.


----------



## GrizG

In the spirit of making stuff from trees I felled and milled with my Alaskan mill...

I still have my 1960s vintage Wham-O Sportsman. As kids my neighbor and I always seemed to have a slingshot, BB gun, or hatchet in our hands... I shot a fair number of critters with the sling shot... sometimes using the course sand/stone dust the town spread on the road in the winter as "bird shot" for birds. Quarter inch steel balls were used for other game such as rabbits. I used it to encourage squirrels to move around the side of a tree so I could shoot it with a .22 also.

About 8 years ago I was playing with patterns in my woodworking shop to guide the cutters on my 3 HP shaper and bit on my router table. I made about 25 copies of the Sportsman out of white oak... The originals were made from ash but it was before the Emerald Ash Borer killed all the ash trees around here... once that happened I milled a lot of ash!

My copies were far more refined that the originals which were asymmetrical, full of saw marks, with crooked band slots. Mine are symmetrical and have no saw marks as I ran them through the shaper and router table, and then sanded them. I made the bands out of large rubber bands and the pouches out of split leather I had. I still have some of the slingshots but most were given to friends and used as bucket raffle prizes at my sportsmen's club.

Below is my '60s vintage Sportsman that I painted black. The others are some of the copies I made.


----------



## Brufab

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


Just saw this while trying to find this oil. I can get parts from bed bath and beyond


----------



## MustangMike

My Polaris 570 has gone through lots of puddles (some deep) on logging roads (but I don't sit in them) and has plowed lots of snow.

I've not had any problems with the belt or tires or drivetrain. In addition to a tune up, replaced the fuel pump and voltage regulator, but no other issues.

And I did get a trailer with wide tires!


----------



## Squareground3691

MustangMike said:


> My Polaris 570 has gone through lots of puddles (some deep) on logging roads (but I don't sit in them) and has plowed lots of snow.
> 
> I've not had any problems with the belt or tires or drivetrain. In addition to a tune up, replaced the fuel pump and voltage regulator, but no other issues.
> 
> And I did get a trailer with wide tires!


No problems here either , and use it weekly for 3 1/2 years now . Plows like a MFer


----------



## MustangMike

FYI, the log and all the rounds pictured are Black Cherry.

The Polar dump trailer has a 1,400 lb capacity, and I love the wide wheels and removable sides. The only downside is that it does not have any suspension, but it is a ruggedly built trailer.


----------



## xraydaniel

You guys are making me jelly


----------



## GrizG

Brufab said:


> Just saw this while trying to find this oil. I can get parts from bed bath and beyond View attachment 1045836


Seems they have turned into an Amazon/WalMart type site... many pages of Farmertec available.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> Knock on wood, only blown one belt ever and that was back in my old Polaris 700 Ranger sxs....was towing an outhouse on a trailer up a steep hill. Mashed the throttle in high gear and the belt said nope. Had to go home to get a different wheeler LOL. That was a "shitty" experience ha ha.
> 
> On a side note if you leave a Polaris 4 wheeler in standing water for more than a few minutes, the clutch area will fill up with water eventually and you will be stuck there.


Water crossings have been my issue with the belt drives, namely Polaris. Had to walk 26 out of the mountains once because of a sportsman 400. Never again. I prefer a manual, but if I had to go auto it would be a Honda since it has an actual transmission.


----------



## xraydaniel

I considered getting a Mahindra or Kubota first but I need to build a barn and a quad would be an easier machine to use first with a trailer to/from my garage.


----------



## xraydaniel

GrizG said:


> Seems they have turned into an Amazon/WalMart type site... many pages of Farmertec available.


Remember Sears started doing this before they folded? Tons of third party drop shipping and somehow Amazon and Walmart are excelling at this. I’m surprised to see BBB selling farmertec.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Remember Sears started doing this before they folded? Tons of third party drop shipping and somehow Amazon and Walmart are excelling at this. I’m surprised to see BBB selling farmertec.


Yea everyone's wife's gonna see were on bbb and think a pillow or comforter is gonna show up in a few days


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I had to make a few chains today, and decided to try electrifying my chain spinner. 

That being said, does anyone know where to find replacement bits for these things? Googling has been fruitless for me so far and the bits on this one are about gone.


----------



## turnkey4099

rarefish383 said:


> That style vertical is the only way I’d split vertical.


Same here. Only as a last resort will I wrestle on a round to get it positioned at ground leverl


----------



## bob kern

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yeah, I know. There are regional differences, we’ve kidded around about it before. Like the square tree thing, a few people got a laugh out of it.


Just please for the love of humanity no one ask what the true dimension of a ric of wood is !! 
It is quite interesting how a generation or the distance of a state or two can totally change terminology and such. 20 yrs ago I almost never heard the term quad. They were always 4 wheelers. Quad is pretty common now but if someone says 4 wheeler we all know they are referring to a quad. 4 wheel drive vehicles here are almost always " 4 by 4 " or simply 4 wheel drive but I don't ever recall hearing a vehicle called a 4 wheeler. 
Move a state over or wait 20 years and it'll change.


----------



## bob kern

rarefish383 said:


> Only because you said you made a ramp, and it looks like you are on a nice flat spot, I dug up this old pic. I bought a Harbor Freight Motor cycle lift. I had pics where I dumped a load of 30" oak blocks on the court, then went back to get another load. When it was time to start splitting I put the lift between the pile and the splitter. Lowered the lift flat to the ground and rolled the blocks on, then lifted it to the level of the table on the splitter, or you cold just bring it up to the beam. I'd split a thin slab off and let the heavy part rock back on the lift. When all the wood on the ground was split, I backed the trailer up to the lift, raised it to the height of the trailer deck and just rolled the blocks on the lift, then raised them to the height of the splitter. I must have deleted those pics. This pic is of smaller stuff, but you get the idea. Yes I know the tire is flat! I got so many reply's about that flat tire I went out and bought a bigger splitter. Seemed like a valid reason, flat tire on small spitter, get a bigger splitter?


Oh now that's just cheating!!!!! Love it


----------



## chipper1

singinwoodwackr said:


> But, if you are a semi driver a 4-wheeler is , well, anything on the road with 4 wheels to your 18


That was the first thing I thought when I read it.


rarefish383 said:


> Have you ever seen one of those log arches that the casket companies use? I don't know why they use those great arches to move concrete boxes? I want one of them!


Those cars they use would haul a lot of wood too lol.


GeeVee said:


> I grappled the top and the small stuff, and the big hollowed out Oak that used to be standing dead and started a brush fire pile as big as a van.





Sawyer Rob said:


> We used to run all Honda's, then as they piled on more electronics the Hondas became less and less reliable.


I like the 98-04 foremans with the electric shift. They have a standard manual transmission and the electric works over it, have a problem and you pull out the manual foot shift lever from the "trunk" and keep rolling. They also have a pull handle so if the battery pukes you can still get it fired up, if you can pull it lol.


svk said:


> Wheelers…aka wheelies, ATV’s, quads, four wheelers, or whatever you guys call them.
> 
> I miss my old Honda 300 4x4. That was so nimble and could stay on top of muck/mud/bog and snow crust. The new wheelers have way more power but are heavy and nowhere near as “light on their feet” as the older ones and bog down quickly in soft terrain unless you have oversized tires.
> 
> A couple years back the ex and I bought a Polaris 850 and 570. She insisted on taking the 570 in the divorce. Other than my son rolling it over once and causing 5k in damage it just sits in her yard. I bought a 450 HO to replace it. I liked the 570 much better especially because of the power steering.
> 
> Fast forward, I just bought a new 570 EPS on Friday. Same wheeler as hers but two years newer and red instead of tan (I really like this color) so we’re up to three wheelers again.
> 
> My 850 is incredibly powerful so I can’t even imagine what the 1000 would feel like (and for my uses the extra power and 6k increase in cost isn’t needed).
> 
> Here’s the baby. It’s getting a winch, heated grips, and a windshield before coming home.
> View attachment 1045756


The 350 rancher was a similar size, I always thought it would be cool to build one for mudding. I've had a lot of the 450 foremans, one had some knarly tires on it, it would go through anything I'd want to go thru and a lot more, but I'm not into having mud over the running boards(the electric shift models had full running boards, one of the things I liked about them).
Are you sure that's not orange  


SS396driver said:


> We only have propane for the water heater and a gas fireplace . Since we use so little they gouge us on the price . We paid 3.69 per gallon in November been looking into an on demand 240v unit


The only thing that runs off propane here is our water heater too. I fill a few 100lb tanks, they went from 58 to 86(iirc) the last time .
Once I get the electric from the barn to the house I'll switch over to an electric unit. I also will put small on demand electric units in the bathrooms for the sinks.


----------



## chipper1

bob kern said:


> I don't ever recall hearing a vehicle called a 4 wheeler.
> Move a state over or wait 20 years and it'll change


Ask any truck driver what a 4 wheeler is lol.
Bikers also call them cagers


----------



## Lionsfan

xraydaniel said:


> Pretty much what you guys are running for firewood round hauling. Tow behind? Trailer? Not sure what you call it.
> 
> So 300-400cc would be most appropriate?
> 
> Something like this? (Local to me)
> 
> View attachment 1045638
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gotta be able to travel up 30-40 degree grades and very rough boulder/stumpy/muddy/soft ground.
> 
> 
> Hell, I’ll go pick it up this week if you guys vouch for it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045640
> View attachment 1045641
> View attachment 1045642


If you have really rough, soft terrain you might want to consider something with independent rear suspension. Granted, solid rear axle is a stronger design, but even a puny little bike like my 250 Artic Cat will survive years and years of hard use.


----------



## SimonHS

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I had to make a few chains today, and decided to try electrifying my chain spinner.
> 
> That being said, does anyone know where to find replacement bits for these things? Googling has been fruitless for me so far and the bits on this one are about gone.
> 
> View attachment 1045881



Looks like a Stihl NG7.

Manual here: 



https://cdnassets.stihlusa.com/1625862964-bang7gb.pdf



Spinning heads:

1/4 & 325 = 5805 750 3400
3/8 & 404 = 5805 750 3402


----------



## xraydaniel

Lionsfan said:


> If you have really rough, soft terrain you might want to consider something with independent rear suspension. Granted, solid rear axle is a stronger design, but even a puny little bike like my 250 Artic Cat will survive years and years of hard use.



It’s like the worst glacial till with ground moraine you can think of with highland ridges and lowland marshes. A very versatile machine is needed. If a skid steer or feller buncher had the options I would just buy one of those


----------



## xraydaniel

This little looks fun if I actually get any snow pack here…


----------



## rarefish383

bob kern said:


> Oh now that's just cheating!!!!! Love it


I was going to say it was only $299. I just looked to double check? It's now $599!


----------



## Lionsfan

xraydaniel said:


> This little looks fun if I actually get any snow pack here…



Dealership here tried to push them, I think they took it up the pooper.


----------



## xraydaniel

Cool firewood getter for the island boys


----------



## Lionsfan

chipper1 said:


> Ask any truck driver what a 4 wheeler is lol.
> Bikers also call the cagers


Unless you live up north where we're a little behind times. Heck, a lot of guys still call them Quad Runners!


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Cool firewood getter for the island boys



I went to a snowmobile show, they had some of those plus a lot of other primitive creations like that. Things were so simple back then. Didn't take much to fix if something broke. The fact that guys have them and they still run is a testament to that.


----------



## Lionsfan

Brufab said:


> I went to a snowmobile show, they had some of those plus a lot of other primitive creations like that. Things were so simple back then. Didn't take much to fix if something broke. The fact that guys have them and they still run is a testament to that.


I haven't looked at any builds personally, but guys have been chopping up old snowmobiles and building those "Snow dogs" to haul there ice fishing gear, no registration required from what I understand!


----------



## Brufab

Lionsfan said:


> I haven't looked at any builds personally, but guys have been chopping up old snowmobiles and building those "Snow dogs" to haul there ice fishing gear, no registration required from what I understand!


----------



## GrizG

The Danish lass Felixia just posted a new video... "ETW certified climbing arborist and chainsaw wielder!"


----------



## chipper1

GrizG said:


> The Danish lass Felixia just posted a new video... "ETW certified climbing arborist and chainsaw wielder!"



That's a type of crazy I couldn't handle, now if she ran huskys...


----------



## muddstopper

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Well this was a first. Moved my chain grinders from the unheated shed to the heated shop today. Got them plugged in and threw a chain on one and kicked it on. Phone rang so I stepped away to answer and head a loud pop and then the grinder get really loud.
> 
> View attachment 1045281


Had somethng similar happen with my side grinder the other day. I had been using one of those knotted wire wheels to clean up some rusty metal. I had to remove the guard in order to get the brush on the grinder. I needed to use a cutoff wheel to cut off a small piece of metal so I removed the wire wheel, but couldnt find my guard. Well, my son said its just a small cut, just wack it off. Well I found the guard and put it on the grinder, installed the cutoff wheel and started to make my cut. The disc exploded, threw chunks across the room, I looked at my son and said, "That is why I wanted to install the guard". No old man was hurt making the right decision.


----------



## Brufab

It's always when we least expect something to go wrong is when the shtf


----------



## chipper1

muddstopper said:


> Had somethng similar happen with my side grinder the other day. I had been using one of those knotted wire wheels to clean up some rusty metal. I had to remove the guard in order to get the brush on the grinder. I needed to use a cutoff wheel to cut off a small piece of metal so I removed the wire wheel, but couldnt find my guard. Well, my son said its just a small cut, just wack it off. Well I found the guard and put it on the grinder, installed the cutoff wheel and started to make my cut. The disc exploded, threw chunks across the room, I looked at my son and said, "That is why I wanted to install the guard". No old man was hurt making the right decision.


Want me to have this guy bring some of these over, I can ship them down your way  .


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> 40' over the river



Thanks.

We’d like to bridge our creek eventually. I’ve already looked at different ideas, I’ll add this one to my “Ideas” folder on my iPad. Not sure where we’d put it yet.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Want me to have this guy bring some of these over, I can ship them down your way  .
> 
> View attachment 1045942


She's cute  she definitely likes running vintage Remingtons, I can see it in her eyes


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We’d like to bridge our creek eventually. I’ve already looked at different ideas, I’ll add this one to my “Ideas” folder on my iPad. Not sure where we’d put it yet.
> 
> View attachment 1045939
> 
> View attachment 1045940
> View attachment 1045941


Yea my dad built the bridge in the late 70's they had to get the plans approved by the army corps of engineers. It's a tributary of the flint river, the flint river connects at the corner of our property. I doubt nowadays that could happen. The river will flood over the bridge some times, sometimes we have to push huge logs off and other times the whole thing is incased in ice. It's a miracle the bridge is still there. That's a breathtaking chunk of land. Wow hard to find words to describe


----------



## muddstopper

chipper1 said:


> Want me to have this guy bring some of these over, I can ship them down your way  .
> 
> View attachment 1045942


I can see where they would have value, I just dont know what I would do with 200 of them.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Yea my old Remingtons are 16:1 back in the day using 30wt oil for both mix and bar. Some of them old saws were 8:1 - 10:1 30wt



This is what my David Bradley has on it, not my picture though.

Edit: If my math is right, this is a mix ratio of 10.66 to 1.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> I don't ever recall hearing a vehicle called a 4 wheeler



It‘s the drivers that are called four wheelers.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Lionsfan said:


> Unless you live up north where we're a little behind times. Heck, a lot of guys still call them Quad Runners!



In the UK they call them quad bikes.


----------



## Brufab

Dang we call them four wheelers, quads, ATVs all the same and interchangeable in the group of guys I know. I only drive 3 wheelers. So it's just 3 wheeler or ATV or machine, like are you bringing your machine with you


----------



## mountainguyed67

Brufab said:


> Dang we call them four wheelers, quads, ATVs all the same and interchangeable in the group of guys I know. I only drive 3 wheelers. So it's just 3 wheeler or ATV or machine, like are you bringing your machine with you



That‘s a nice ATC you have.


----------



## dogone

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Belt drive is also prone to leaving you stranded if the belt gets wet. There is no way I would own a belt drive machine for my main machine.


 I have never heard of wet belts as a problem.Run them everywhere and all the time with no problem. Underwater would be an issue though.


----------



## dogone

Lionsfan said:


> Dealership here tried to push them, I think they took it up the pooper.


 They were tried here in w Canada too. Never caught on. Good for shallow level snow. Even a 5 or 600 cc bike didn’t have gears or power to be much use.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

dogone said:


> I have never heard of wet belts as a problem.Run them everywhere and all the time with no problem. Underwater would be an issue though.


We have to cross a couple rivers to get to our hunting spot, and very swampy hunting lands. Not uncommon to be up to the tops of the fenders in water.


----------



## chipper1

Okay, found these, for the guys needing to get thru the nasties.









High lifter Outlaw2 Tires - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner -...


Set of 4, outlaw tires on 14” rims with 4-110 bolt pattern. Front tires are 28x9.5-14 and rears are 28x11-14. Tires are in good shape and have no holes plugs or patches. Rims are off of another side...



grandrapids.craigslist.org








My last foreman 450.




Hey @svk is this like the one you had, just found this picture of one. I flipped this one as I took it in on as a trade, so I didn't run it much.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I have the ITP mudlite 2 on my wheeler. They are a 6 ply sidewalk so very tough. Can run them down to 0 psi if needed.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Okay, found these, for the guys needing to get thru the nasties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High lifter Outlaw2 Tires - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner -...
> 
> 
> Set of 4, outlaw tires on 14” rims with 4-110 bolt pattern. Front tires are 28x9.5-14 and rears are 28x11-14. Tires are in good shape and have no holes plugs or patches. Rims are off of another side...
> 
> 
> 
> grandrapids.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045949
> 
> 
> My last foreman 440.
> 
> View attachment 1045950
> 
> 
> Hey @svk is this like the one you had, just found this picture of one. I flipped this one as I took it in on as a trade, so I didn't run it much.
> View attachment 1045959


Yes! We had two of those-a 91 and a 93.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That was the first thing I thought when I read it.
> 
> Those cars they use would haul a lot of wood too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 98-04 foremans with the electric shift. They have a standard manual transmission and the electric works over it, have a problem and you pull out the manual foot shift lever from the "trunk" and keep rolling. They also have a pull handle so if the battery pukes you can still get it fired up, if you can pull it lol.
> 
> The 350 rancher was a similar size, I always thought it would be cool to build one for mudding. I've had a lot of the 450 foremans, one had some knarly tires on it, it would go through anything I'd want to go thru and a lot more, but I'm not into having mud over the running boards(the electric shift models had full running boards, one of the things I liked about them).
> Are you sure that's not orange
> 
> The only thing that runs off propane here is our water heater too. I fill a few 100lb tanks, they went from 58 to 86(iirc) the last time .
> Once I get the electric from the barn to the house I'll switch over to an electric unit. I also will put small on demand electric units in the bathrooms for the sinks.


I had a 450 foreman. Nice wheeler but the thumb shift was slow. 

It’s red in person. Darn phone makes it look orange.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> I had a 450 foreman. Nice wheeler but the thumb shift was slow.
> 
> It’s red in person. Darn phone makes it look orange.


Must be a smart phone  .

You have to use the thumb shift like a foot shift on them, it should shift just as fast as the manual/foot shift. If it shifts faster using the foot shifter, theres something wrong. 
Funny story; I went to look at one and it had a hard time shifting, I asked the guy if I could adjust the idle a bit, it worked perfect. I said I probably won't have any chance of getting it cheaper now would I , at least I didn't loose any money on it . He said his dad was the original owner and the dealer had it multiple times and couldn't get it to shift any better after changing the shift solenoid and many adjustments.
The good thing is I've never had a problem with the belts .
The most common thing I seen looking at them before buying, was the fast idle control(it's not a choke even though it shows a picture of a choke on it ) wasn't adjusted properly. I'd start the quad and use the fast idle, and the little lever would go backdown, then I start to mess with it and they'd always say something like "you have to hold it until it warms up", then I'd fix it and they'd be like "do you know how much time I've spent holding that .


----------



## bob kern

New one on me!



mountainguyed67 said:


> It‘s the drivers that are called four wheelers.


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Then I'm working with the WV DNR improving my property for Roughed Grouse habitat.


I'd really like to know specifically how they do that.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> Yes, pretty much. They want there cake and eat it too. I did find this about possibly the most valuable one.
> "A remarkable story in the New York Times from 30 December 1976 talks of a black walnut tree that went up for sale with 17 others. It was considered by the hardwood industry to be the “most perfect and valuable black walnut tree in the nation”.
> 
> The head of Atlantic Veneer Corporation, Hermann Meyer was the winning bidder of “the perfect tree” and valued it at $30,000, having paid $80,000 for all 18 of the trees.
> 
> The tree was estimated to be between 180 and 200 years old and had 57 feet before its first limb and was 130 feet in length and 38.4 inches in diameter."


My Father had a client down in Westchester County NY that had Black Walnut trees lining both sides of his driveway. He always told my Dad they were his "retirement fund". He and his wife went on vacation one year, and when they returned the trees were gone! All of his neighbors just thought he hired someone to harvest them, they cut them down in broad daylight! No one was ever caught.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

svk said:


> I had a 450 foreman. Nice wheeler but the thumb shift was slow.
> 
> It’s red in person. Darn phone makes it look orange.


You can take the little cover off down there on the side of the engine and attach the foot shifter on those.


----------



## mountainguyed67

bob kern said:


> New one on me!



Been that way since 1962, or earlier. Very commonly used here.


----------



## Raven Coll

djg james said:


> Thanks to the both of you. Didn't know if it welded differently than regular steel (I'm not a welder). I was going to ask if the galvanized material is just a coating like on corrugated tin or if it went all the way through.
> 
> I have only two 6"-8" fillet welds to do so I'll have the garage opened up and a cross fan going. I do have a respirator also.


Have a nice big glass of milk after welding to, it helps the nausea that can come on from breathing in zinc fumes.


----------



## Brufab

MustangMike said:


> I'd really like to know specifically how they do that.


Everywhere I'm at the best grouse habit is where there is young stands of popple (Aspen varieties) from 1"-6" max. Once the woods mature the grouse move on. I read somewhere that after 10-15 years the habitat is no longer suitable. I guess if you can select cut or even clear cut the next 10-20 years should be good the logger guy told us about our property in lapeer.


----------



## Raven Coll

Vtrombly said:


> I've heard but since, you know salad, and greens, and leafy vegetables are also nutritious I guess I'm just full long before the grub dessert comes along...who knew


in New Zealand they are called Huhu grubs and some people consider them a delicacy. they taste a bit like very mild peanut butter. Except it wriggles and the head is crunchy.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Raven Coll said:


> in New Zealand they are called Huhu grubs and some people consider them a delicacy. they taste a bit like very mild peanut butter. Except it wriggles and the head is crunchy.


Think I'll pass. Maybe I should save them for you?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

SS396driver said:


> I have a Yamaha 400 Kodiak been a great little quad think it's an 04


Yep, got the same model in '06. Its never been driven on a trail but its sure pushed a lot of snow over the years.


----------



## Vtrombly

Raven Coll said:


> in New Zealand they are called Huhu grubs and some people consider them a delicacy. they taste a bit like very mild peanut butter. Except it wriggles and the head is crunchy.


Ill take the category of Things I Wont Eat for 1000 Alex....Oh look the daily double.....I think ill stick with the cheese sticks and popcorn chicken.


----------



## mountainguyed67

mountainguyed67 said:


> It‘s the drivers that are called four wheelers.



Also, the 4WD club I’m in has “Four Wheelers“ at the end of the club name. The club was founded in the mid eighties.


----------



## chipper1

mountainguyed67 said:


> Also, the 4WD club I’m in has “Four Wheelers“ at the end of the club name. The club was founded in the mid eighties.


It's a car with four wheels, "everyone knows it, the whole universe knows it...".
It's high-school lever stuff lol.





Funny how many different terms you can have for the same object, or different objects for the same term even in the "same" language.
Saw this one when looking at the above post, never heard it before.
Hope you dudes find some great scrounges today .


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> It's a car with four wheels, "everyone knows it, the whole universe knows it...".
> It's high-school lever stuff lol.
> 
> View attachment 1046083
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how many different terms you can have for the same object, or different objects for the same term even in the "same" language.
> Saw this one when looking at the above post, never heard it before.
> Hope you dudes find some great scrounges today .
> View attachment 1046084


Okay, Dude.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Made a cord of oak yesterday....


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> It's a car with four wheels, "everyone knows it, the whole universe knows it...".
> It's high-school lever stuff lol.
> 
> View attachment 1046083
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how many different terms you can have for the same object, or different objects for the same term even in the "same" language.
> Saw this one when looking at the above post, never heard it before.
> Hope you dudes find some great scrounges today .
> View attachment 1046084


In that case , I know plenty of " dudes" lol 
Not me.... 1/4 " buzz hair cut from the wife, bibs and a t shirt would be plenty for me. 
I do dress up a lil more for church out of respect but just the basics - button up shirt and tie.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> Made a cord of oak yesterday....
> View attachment 1046113
> 
> 
> View attachment 1046115


How long you had the Kubota for , are ya happy with it , what grapple is that ? Just got mine same model month ago .


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> How long you had the Kubota for , are ya happy with it , what grapple is that ? Just got mine same model month ago .


Bought the l2501 new in April of 2021....has almost 500 hours now.
I have zero complaints about the tractor, It's great for our application....nice and light for trailering around our steep / bent roads, but it's got enough substance to handle most of our logs.
The addition of a skidding winch would make it about perfect for our use.

The grapple is the 54" or something like that...it works great! 
It's missing a few grease zerks in critical places, so if you don't want it to get sloppy you have to pull a few pins and grease em the old fashioned way.
We broke the lower cylinder mount brackets by being a bit too mean, they replaced the entire back half under warranty, so I learned to be a bit less aggressive with it.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> Bought the l2501 new in April of 2021....has almost 500 hours now.
> I have zero complaints about the tractor, It's great for our application....nice and light for trailering around our steep / bent roads, but it's got enough substance to handle most of our logs.
> The addition of a skidding winch would make it about perfect for our use.
> 
> The grapple is the 54" or something like that...it works great!
> It's missing a few grease zerks in critical places, so if you don't want it to get sloppy you have to pull a few pins and grease em the old fashioned way.
> We broke the lower cylinder mount brackets by being a bit too mean, they replaced the entire back half under warranty, so I learned to be a bit less aggressive with it.


I do like the Wicked 55” grapple, built very well but the best benefit it’s only 239 lbs !!


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> I do like the Wicked 55” grapple, built very well but the best benefit it’s only 239 lbs !!


Yeah, this one's probably about that same weight.
BTW mine is the land pride brand that Kubota sells.


----------



## JimR

Raven Coll said:


> Have a nice big glass of milk after welding to, it helps the nausea that can come on from breathing in zinc fumes.


It coats the stomach


----------



## JimR

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, this one's probably about that same weight.
> BTW mine is the land pride brand that Kubota sells.


When I was looking to buy a grapple I was torn between a standard 5' or 6'wide grapple bucket with a double piston and a stump/root/rock grapple that I could use for a lot of different purposes. I ended up buying the stump/root/rock grapple as it is much more versatile. I'll post a picture of it later on when I go over to my woodlot and take a picture.


----------



## Squareground3691

Sawdust Man said:


> Yeah, this one's probably about that same weight.
> BTW mine is the land pride brand that Kubota sells.





JimR said:


> When I was looking to buy a grapple I was torn between a standard 5' or 6'wide grapple bucket with a double piston and a stump/root/rock grapple that I could use for a lot of different purposes. I ended up buying the stump/root/rock grapple as it is much more versatile. I'll post a picture of it later on when I go over to my woodlot and take a picture.


Land Pride ?


----------



## Sawdust Man

Squareground3691 said:


> Land Pride ?


Yes, mine is a Land Pride.


----------



## rarefish383

mountainguyed67 said:


> In the UK they call them quad bikes.


Here's how the conversation goes. "Go get Mike's machine to haul this brush out". "What machine"? MIKE'S MACHINE"! "Which One"? "The one that pulls the thing through the snow"! "Oh, the snow mobile"? "No, it's not big enough"! "OH, he's not going to let us bring his $20,000 4X4 JD diesel out here to haul brush". "F-IT, just give me your lighter, I'll burn the brush pile". "Hey, look, here comes Mike on his 4 wheeler with the cart"! "F-U"


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Yes, mine is a Land Pride.


We have a couple 3 point implements that are made by land pride. All seem to be of good quality. Paints real nice and holding up well and the welds look to be good as well. Not sure if they are done by hand or machine. But all in all nice equipment for sure


----------



## rarefish383

Sawdust Man said:


> Made a cord of oak yesterday....
> View attachment 1046113
> 
> 
> View attachment 1046115


How big is that loader? My little 20 HP 4X4 China Machine weighs about 3,000, but it's only rated to lift 900 pounds, it won't do that! Believe it or not, that rock was a bit over 900 pounds. At least that's what the quarry said. No ballast on the back. Every time I touched the brakes the rear tires came off the ground.


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> We have a couple 3 point implements that are made by land pride. All seem to be of good quality. Paints real nice and holding up well and the welds look to be good as well. Not sure if they are done by hand or machine. But all in all nice equipment for sure


Yea , there are a good quality equipment


----------



## Squareground3691

Brufab said:


> We have a couple 3 point implements that are made by land pride. All seem to be of good quality. Paints real nice and holding up well and the welds look to be good as well. Not sure if they are done by hand or machine. But all in all nice equipment for sure


Looking to get a box or angle blade from them come spring.


----------



## WoodAbuser

rarefish383 said:


> How big is that loader? My little 20 HP 4X4 China Machine weighs about 3,000, but it's only rated to lift 900 pounds, it won't do that! Believe it or not, that rock was a bit over 900 pounds. At least that's what the quarry said. No ballast on the back. Every time I touched the brakes the rear tires came off the ground.


You ain't loaded unless ur overloaded. Heard that around here somewhere.


----------



## rarefish383

rarefish383 said:


> How big is that loader? My little 20 HP 4X4 China Machine weighs about 3,000, but it's only rated to lift 900 pounds, it won't do that! Believe it or not, that rock was a bit over 900 pounds. At least that's what the quarry said. No ballast on the back. Every time I touched the brakes the rear tires came off the ground.


Ratz, missed a day or two and started at the end and worked my way back, and you already answered my questions. I have a 60" Land Pride ZTR. I was getting an idler pulley for it and told my dealer that someone told me Land Pride was made by TSC? Thought he was going to hit me. He gave me the history of Land Pride. He wasn't real happy when Kubota bought them out. He said 6 months before the buy out a Kubota rep came by and told them what was going to happen. My friend was a big land Pride Dealer and sold lots of their ZTR's. The rep told him not to worry, when Kubota takes over, they are not going to take your dealership. A few weeks after they took over, they got a notice that Kubota was killing the Land Pride lawn division. They didn't take his dealership, the just didn't make his product anymore.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Yard. Stick.
> View attachment 1042985
> 
> Philbert


Same Yard. Same Stick!



Philbert


----------



## MustangMike

All our snow is gone, and I was in a Tee shirt today, my outdoor thermometer said 64°.

Should get cold again soon!


----------



## mountainguyed67

chipper1 said:


> It's a car with four wheels, "everyone knows it, the whole universe knows it...".



I love your use of HVBW video material.



.

”don’t you know that”?



.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> Same Yard. Same Stick!
> View attachment 1046195
> 
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert what r u gonna do when that thing warps from sticking it in the snow so often?


----------



## farmer steve

From a " trucking " feed I get.


----------



## JimR

Squareground3691 said:


> Land Pride ?


I have no clue who built this. I bought it from a retired contractor. It was stored in his building and never used. It has HD welded on the back of the mount. There is no name plate on it. The main frame is 1/2" plate and tubing. The digger part is 3/8" plate. All the pins have a grease fittings on them. The opening is 44 inches wide. It works awesome for popping fieldstones out of our New England soil and moving them to another place. I have used it to add rocks on stonewalls. It works great for moving brush and logs too. Small stumps I can pop right out of the ground. Multi Flora Rose bushes get pulled right out of the ground.


----------



## Lionsfan

farmer steve said:


> From a " trucking " feed I get.
> View attachment 1046204


297 drivers in our company the last time they took a head count. Any time you hear one of them say "four wheeler" they're talking atv's.


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> I have no clue who built this. I bought it from a retired contractor. It was stored in his building and never used. It has HD welded on the back of the mount. There is no name plate on it. The main frame is 1/2" plate and tubing. The digger part is 3/8" plate. All the pins have a grease fittings on them. The opening is 44 inches wide. It works awesome for popping fieldstones out of our New England soil and moving them to another place. I have used it to add rocks on stonewalls. It works great for moving brush and logs too. Small stumps I can pop right out of the ground. Multi Flora Rose bushes get pulled right out of the ground.


Looks similar to my buddies stump bucket. I used his to dig out a yard hydrant after I got tired of the shovel. . Gonna use it to dig a trench for a drain pipe when things dry out.


----------



## djg james

Raven Coll said:


> in New Zealand they are called Huhu grubs and some people consider them a delicacy. they taste a bit like very mild peanut butter. Except it wriggles and the head is crunchy.


Miller worms here.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> I have no clue who built this. I bought it from a retired contractor. It was stored in his building and never used. It has HD welded on the back of the mount. There is no name plate on it. The main frame is 1/2" plate and tubing. The digger part is 3/8" plate. All the pins have a grease fittings on them. The opening is 44 inches wide. It works awesome for popping fieldstones out of our New England soil and moving them to another place. I have used it to add rocks on stonewalls. It works great for moving brush and logs too. Small stumps I can pop right out of the ground. Multi Flora Rose bushes get pulled right out of the ground.


Holy heck!  HD definitely means hells deep and you can definitely dig there with that contraption and raise hell


----------



## mountainguyed67

Not sure which type of 4 wheeler this is directed at. Ha.


----------



## Brufab

mountainguyed67 said:


> Not sure which type of 4 wheeler this is directed at. Ha.
> 
> View attachment 1046224


I'm glad I got a 3 wheeler


----------



## MustangMike

Maybe it is an age thing, but when I drove a tractor trailer a 4 wheeler was a car ... I don't even think they had 4 wheel ATVs back then!

I have also heard ATVs referred to as 4 wheelers. None it is bothers me.

Looks like early ATVs were either 6 wheelers or 3 wheelers 4 wheelers did not show up until the 1980s.


----------



## xraydaniel

So I’m gonna look at those 4 wheelers this weekend……


Meanwhile a 36” mill, rip chain, a 20” TsuMura bar/exl chain for the 620P, and a 25” bar/exl chain for the 892BV are in the mail. 

Even after the select cut this past winter there is a put load of oak, beech, birch, and maple to cut for my new firewood hustle. $500 a seasoned cord right now to the Boston area


----------



## abbott295

Other stuff, but it has been talked about recently. I got my hernia fixed today, a left side inguinal. I think I got it rasslin’ logs once at work, so it fits with scrounging firewood also. It was done laparoscopically; not much to show so pictures would be worthless.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> So I’m gonna look at those 4 wheelers this weekend……
> 
> 
> Meanwhile a 36” mill, rip chain, a 20” TsuMura bar/exl chain for the 620P, and a 25” bar/exl chain for the 892BV are in the mail.
> 
> Even after the select cut this past winter there is a put load of oak, beech, birch, and maple to cut for my new firewood hustle. $500 a seasoned cord right now to the Boston area


That's more than double what it goes for around here wow. That's a good hustle. If I could get 250$ a cord I would of been cutting like a feller buncher for the last year


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> That's more than double what it goes for around here wow. That's a good hustle. If I could get 250$ a cord I would of been cutting like a feller buncher for the last year


Never underestimate what rich people are willing to spend for that fine smell and crackle of burnin wood!


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Never underestimate what rich people are willing to spend for that fine smell and crackle of burnin wood!


I was thinking that alot of people are still using fuel oil there I know around here in Michigan it's super expensive.


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> All our snow is gone, and I was in a Tee shirt today, my outdoor thermometer said 64°.
> 
> Should get cold again soon!


10:30 this morning was on my way over to moms in Carmel. 

And someone is going to be pissed when they try to unload the trailer . Found this on the shoulder of a main rd on the way ,HD about 4 ft long


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> I was thinking that alot of people are still using fuel oil there I know around here in Michigan it's super expensive.


Fuel oil is 1/3 of a fractional distillate group of a barrel of crude which includes jet fuel and diesel. The other components are gas and other byproducts. Suffice it to say there is alot of competition with jet fuel and diesel which causes fuel oil to be priced higher. The Northeast US is one the biggest consumers of fuel oil. Thanks to poor policy even LNG is shipped from the gulf through a hub in Trinidad and Tobago before it gets up to NE. Can we get any dumber? 

Nonetheless it’s been seasonally warm here due to the polar effect that dipped in Middle America. It was about 55F today when normally it’s about 20F. 

Another “other stuff” item is gold currently at $1855 spot and I study macro economics. I’m a resource investor who likes to hold mineral exploration stocks and especially precious metals. Expect a massive move in gold and silver this year. I hold alot of physical metals and my leveraged play is miners who will see outsized gains this year. One 3x leveraged etn is now up 140% from when I bought it.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Man, I feel stupid. 

Trying to get a bunch of wood cut up and stacked for the wife because there is a good chance I will be gone for a few weeks for work. Running my 372xp with 28” bar and was time for a new chain. I was getting ready to pull out the roll of chain when I came across a few old chains of my dads. 

Now, ever since I was a teenager I’ve run full house. My dad always ran skip, and I always thought it was dumb. We have small soft wood, my saws have no trouble pulling full house. 

These chains were 32” and square ground slip tooth oregon, which is what the old man ran logging so I’m sure these are some of his old chains. They were pretty dull, so I cut a few kinks out to fit my 28” bar, and threw them on the grinder. Files the rakers with my well worn husky guage that gets them down about .035” where I like them. 

Man does this skip tooth CUT. The saw sounds the same, but this chain is definitely smoother cutting and not any slower cutting then full house. Big chips, fast cutting and now I feel stupid for sharpening twice as many teeth as I needed to my whole life.


----------



## SS396driver

Bought 48 box’s of Chex this afternoon . And no it’s not for me but a few box’s . Most I am bringing to The local food pantry . Walmart had them clearance priced at .75 cents a box . A lot of meals for 36 bucks . Just one of the three flats . I had Thought maybe they were about to expire but the expiration is 12/2023 .


----------



## Sawdust Man

Sawed a pile of cedar 4x4's for the hog barn today...


----------



## Brufab

Sawdust Man said:


> Sawed a pile of cedar 4x4's for the hog barn today...
> View attachment 1046257
> 
> View attachment 1046270


The sawdust never settles down your way bro! That is some incredible looking wood!


----------



## Brufab

Im guessing red cedar? I think all we have is white cedar. Conflicting information on what species we have


----------



## Sawdust Man

Brufab said:


> Im guessing red cedar? I think all we have is white cedar. Conflicting information on what species we haveView attachment 1046271


Yup, it's red cedar.... technically it's a juniper, but everybody calls it cedar anyway.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Check this out.


----------



## MustangMike

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Man does this skip tooth CUT. The saw sounds the same, but this chain is definitely smoother cutting and not any slower cutting then full house. Big chips, fast cutting and now I feel stupid for sharpening twice as many teeth as I needed to my whole life.


There are a lot of factors, but when I tested full comp square file vs semi skip square file in hardwood (Red Oak) the full comp was clearly faster.

I've heard that with long bars in softwood that skip clears the chips faster.

The results will also depend on the power of your saw vs length of B+C and hardness of wood, depth of rakers, etc.


----------



## Rubber duck

This is the rubber duck up here in wilkes county NC any one interested in buying 3 or 4 huge white oaks 80 to 100 feet tall and at least 48 inch diameter trying to figure out how to use this site been reading about saws on here for a long time just joined up


----------



## Brufab

Is it Highly valuable white oak?


----------



## Rubber duck

Oh yes on property that live on beautiful trees


----------



## Rubber duck

Yes would have to cut and remove still standing live trees or have tree service I know what they are worth would make a good deal rubber duck


----------



## xraydaniel

Rubber duck said:


> Oh yes on property that live on beautiful trees


How many acres? Might just put it out for a bid on the high grade unless you are cutting yourself and delivering to a mill.

Eta missed your response


----------



## Rubber duck

Looking for some one to buy them and have cut and removed 3 or 4 huge white oaks on 5 acres rubber duck


----------



## bob kern

Rubber duck said:


> This is the rubber duck up here in wilkes county NC any one interested in buying 3 or 4 huge white oaks 80 to 100 feet tall and at least 48 inch diameter trying to figure out how to use this site been reading about saws on here for a long time just joined up


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rubber duck

I know on websites says people will buy huge hard wood and cut and remove don't have away to haul to remove these are highly valuable white oaks would do good deal if someone wants to buy and remove the rubber duck. Thanks for info lurker


----------



## Brufab

It's on rare occasions that someone will pay for wood like that. Usually you have to pay them to remove the trees irregardless of tree value


----------



## Rubber duck

Oh ok may have to take to take to mill or have someone and split what they bring


----------



## MustangMike

They sound like very nice trees. If the access is easy for big equipment I would not be surprised if someone paid him (or shared what the mill pays) for them.

I would contact some local tree guys or loggers. My tree guy used to bring nice logs to the mill.

I had dropped a nice Sugar Maple right next to a driveway, and cut the trunk to the lengths he wanted. He came by with his truck and picked them up and I got a piece of what the mill paid him for them.

Unfortunately, he died in an accident last year. Was only 55 and a real good guy.


----------



## xraydaniel

Rubber duck said:


> Oh ok may have to take to take to mill or have someone and split what they bring


It would require heavy machinery and even after felling, skidding, and stacking those logs a mill would send a few hay trucks to cart back. It would net you about 1/4 of the whole haul and most likely less. Prices have come down for timber recently but for veneer or prime grade white oak it might fetch anywhere from $350-$600 mbf or more.

Unfortunately 4 wheelers wouldn’t be able to drag a +40” log


----------



## Brufab

The good thing is they are white oak. Light color wood is in style right now from what the guys say up my way. Red oak is not as valuable as it once was 30 years ago.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> The good thing is they are white oak. Light color wood is in style right now from what the guys say up my way. Red oak is not as valuable as it once was 30 years ago.


So true.

My prime red oak 8ft logs were going for about $380 a piece at the high of winter 2021-2022. Caught that high price like shooting the nuts off a fly from 100 yds!


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> Looks similar to my buddies stump bucket. I used his to dig out a yard hydrant after I got tired of the shovel. . Gonna use it to dig a trench for a drain pipe when things dry out.


It will dig out more than a trench for you. I wish it had a brand name on it. I'm pretty sure he told me what brand it was but that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> So true.
> 
> My prime red oak 8ft logs were going for about $380 a piece at the high of winter 2021-2022. Caught that high price like shooting the nuts off a fly from 100 yds!


Yes ours went to mill in 2019/2020. Even popple was paying enough for the guy to cut and take that as well. I haven't seen a red oak unfinished cabinet at HD in a few years. The ones I bought about 6 years ago for my one house were red oak the ones I bought not to long ago are now beech


----------



## bob kern

xraydaniel said:


> It would require heavy machinery and even after felling, skidding, and stacking those logs a mill would send a few hay trucks to cart back. It would net you about 1/4 of the whole haul and most likely less. Prices have come down for timber recently but for veneer or prime grade white oak it might fetch anywhere from $350-$600 mbf or more.
> 
> Unfortunately 4 wheelers wouldn’t be able to drag a +40” log


No but BRUFABs 3 wheeler might and h ranch could probably haul it home in one trip with that magical wheelbarrow!!!!


----------



## gggGary

I have many highly valuable dead ash how much will you pay?

Bragging _maybe_? after recent discussions about porches and wood racks.
This works well for me, holds about 2 days when the thermometer bottoms out, 4-5 days in mild weather.
No wheel barrows in the living room. Knew I would be using this combustor fireplace as my main source of heat when I did the remodel in 2006. About 70 cord have passed though that wood box so far.
I just did that math and holy crap that's a lot of wood through there!


----------



## Philbert

WoodAbuser said:


> Hey Philbert what r u gonna do when that thing warps from sticking it in the snow so often?


Go to the State Fair and get some more free ones!

(You know that they are not making them any longer?
.
.
.
They will always be 36 inches !)

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> No but BRUFABs 3 wheeler might and h ranch could probably haul it home in one trip with that magical wheelbarrow!!!!




I moved these logs with my three wheeler logs were 6'6"


----------



## Philbert

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Now, ever since I was a teenager I’ve run full house. My dad always ran skip, and I always thought it was dumb.


Some people use different terminology. For me, ‘full comp’ (‘full complement’) is ‘standard’ sequence saw chain. ‘Full house’ is a specialty chain used for carving, cutting things like bamboo, and a few other things. 




Philbert


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Yes ours went to mill in 2019/2020. Even popple was paying enough for the guy to cut and take that as well. I haven't seen a red oak unfinished cabinet at HD in a few years. The ones I bought about 6 years ago for my one house were red oak the ones I bought not to long ago are now beech


Pretty much all my red oak became pallet wood.


----------



## GeeVee

Brufab said:


> Is it Highly valuable white oak?


HVWO?


----------



## Vtrombly

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Man, I feel stupid.
> 
> Trying to get a bunch of wood cut up and stacked for the wife because there is a good chance I will be gone for a few weeks for work. Running my 372xp with 28” bar and was time for a new chain. I was getting ready to pull out the roll of chain when I came across a few old chains of my dads.
> 
> Now, ever since I was a teenager I’ve run full house. My dad always ran skip, and I always thought it was dumb. We have small soft wood, my saws have no trouble pulling full house.
> 
> These chains were 32” and square ground slip tooth oregon, which is what the old man ran logging so I’m sure these are some of his old chains. They were pretty dull, so I cut a few kinks out to fit my 28” bar, and threw them on the grinder. Files the rakers with my well worn husky guage that gets them down about .035” where I like them.
> 
> Man does this skip tooth CUT. The saw sounds the same, but this chain is definitely smoother cutting and not any slower cutting then full house. Big chips, fast cutting and now I feel stupid for sharpening twice as many teeth as I needed to my whole life.


I feel like that's what allot of us do though. Dads say something and we ignore it only to find out they were on to something some time later. And then we repeat the process with our boys. Have to have the teaching process like @bob kern who on here a couple months ago told a story where his boy decided to go against him towing a load of water with the dump cart the clear opposite direction he asked him to go and up a steep grade. He seen it coming a mile away, shrugged his shoulders. Out came the water and on to bucketing it back and forth went the boy. Such is life, dads say something, we do opposite and then we learn something new.


----------



## rarefish383

Vtrombly said:


> Bottled In Peoples Republic of China with a German milk jug...


I’d use it for bar oil. We used the cheapest 10W30 from KMart for years. I have 50 year old bars that are 100% serviceable.


----------



## rarefish383

GrizG said:


> In the spirit of making stuff from trees I felled and milled with my Alaskan mill...
> 
> I still have my 1960s vintage Wham-O Sportsman. As kids my neighbor and I always seemed to have a slingshot, BB gun, or hatchet in our hands... I shot a fair number of critters with the sling shot... sometimes using the course sand/stone dust the town spread on the road in the winter as "bird shot" for birds. Quarter inch steel balls were used for other game such as rabbits. I used it to encourage squirrels to move around the side of a tree so I could shoot it with a .22 also.
> 
> About 8 years ago I was playing with patterns in my woodworking shop to guide the cutters on my 3 HP shaper and bit on my router table. I made about 25 copies of the Sportsman out of white oak... The originals were made from ash but it was before the Emerald Ash Borer killed all the ash trees around here... once that happened I milled a lot of ash!
> 
> My copies were far more refined that the originals which were asymmetrical, full of saw marks, with crooked band slots. Mine are symmetrical and have no saw marks as I ran them through the shaper and router table, and then sanded them. I made the bands out of large rubber bands and the pouches out of split leather I had. I still have some of the slingshots but most were given to friends and used as bucket raffle prizes at my sportsmen's club.
> 
> Below is my '60s vintage Sportsman that I painted black. The others are some of the copies I made.
> 
> View attachment 1045835


Not long ago I found my old Wrist Rocket. Hollow plastic Y with surgical tubing. The hollow handle held ball bearing shot. Push a button and one dropped into your hand.


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> View attachment 1046319
> 
> I moved these logs with my three wheeler logs were 6'6"


We were going to mill the wood with the granberg for bridge boards hence the 6'6" length for the bride on the property but never got the time. Good thing is I bucked them with the Remingtons  and they are now in @Vtrombly woodpile


----------



## Brufab

rarefish383 said:


> I’d use it for bar oil. We used the cheapest 10W30 from KMart for years. I have 50 year old bars that are 100% serviceable.


Yea that is what I was thinking, I searched for it but couldn't find it. Was it really 99 cent's???


----------



## Brufab

Philbert said:


> Some people use different terminology. For me, ‘full comp’ (‘full complement’) is ‘standard’ sequence saw chain. ‘Full house’ is a specialty chain used for carving, cutting things like bamboo, and a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 1046320
> 
> 
> Philbert


That full house looks wicked  I was thinking harvester but I guess I thought wrong


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Pretty much all my red oak became pallet wood.


Yea pretty much same here it's either veneer pallet wood or firewood. One 600$ log everything else was not much. Our guy didn't haul anything away longer than 10-12' most were 8'4-6" and some 10'4" after measuring pallets I am pretty sure it was mostly pw. If you can get some real nice 16' logs I imagine those have some value in the trim world


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Some people use different terminology. For me, ‘full comp’ (‘full complement’) is ‘standard’ sequence saw chain. ‘Full house’ is a specialty chain used for carving, cutting things like bamboo, and a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 1046320
> 
> 
> Philbert


I like the cutter less, can’t dull it.


----------



## farmer steve

rarefish383 said:


> I like the cutter less, can’t dull it.


Won't wear out files to quick either.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> From a " trucking " feed I get.
> View attachment 1046204


Their on the side of the rd . 




Lionsfan said:


> 297 drivers in our company the last time they took a head count. Any time you hear one of them say "four wheeler" they're talking atv's.


That's funny, do you use a CB, sure you'd hear 4-wheeler there and it wouldn't be talking about ATV's.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I like the cutter less, can’t dull it.


A buddy of mine uses it to practice bringing the saw to the wood for racing. Not sure what other use it would have other than to run a piece of equipment or something like a bike.


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> Yea pretty much same here it's either veneer pallet wood or firewood. One 600$ log everything else was not much. Our guy didn't haul anything away longer than 10-12' most were 8'4-6" and some 10'4" after measuring pallets I am pretty sure it was mostly pw. If you can get some real nice 16' logs I imagine those have some value in the trim world


My logger cut everything to 8’ lengths. Said it was the easiest to sell. He had a mill from over an 1 hr away take the logs. I gotta look back at the tallys but I think my largest was about the low 30” range. Clear cut done in the 1950’s and here in my zone (which might be the same as you at 4) the oaks don’t grow fast at all. They were all pretty tight growth which would have been really nice QS timber.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea, full comp = standard

full skip = skip

Just sort of makes it clearer to folks what it is. Some will refer to half skip as skip.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Some people use different terminology. For me, ‘full comp’ (‘full complement’) is ‘standard’ sequence saw chain. ‘Full house’ is a specialty chain used for carving, cutting things like bamboo, and a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 1046320
> 
> 
> Philbert


Not sure who sharpened those chains, but the white/red cutters need some serious help, they look semi-sharpened .


----------



## MustangMike

Brufab said:


> The good thing is they are white oak. Light color wood is in style right now from what the guys say up my way. Red oak is not as valuable as it once was 30 years ago.


Are you saying that the live Ash trees up at my property are now Highly Valuable Ash Trees!!! (HVAT)!!!

They are about as light as you can get!

Years ago, my cousin made a bar stool using a combo of Black Cherry heartwood and Ash. The contrast was striking!

Also, do they use Ash for trim much? I have LOTS of trees that are not big diameter but go about 70' straight up w/o a branch!


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Yea pretty much same here it's either veneer pallet wood or firewood. One 600$ log everything else was not much. Our guy didn't haul anything away longer than 10-12' most were 8'4-6" and some 10'4" after measuring pallets I am pretty sure it was mostly pw. If you can get some real nice 16' logs I imagine those have some value in the trim world


I have three left at 16+ ft two red and one white .I cut one of the white into two 8 footers and milled it .


----------



## Sawdust Man

Done this while waiting for breakfast this morning....


----------



## Lionsfan

N


chipper1 said:


> Their on the side of the rd .
> View attachment 1046364
> 
> 
> That's funny, do you use a CB, sure you'd hear 4-wheeler there and it wouldn't be talking about ATV's.


Couple businesses I use it to get through the gate, Couple places I use it on the scale, otherwise I leave it off.


----------



## Brufab

chipper1 said:


> Not sure who sharpened those chains, but the white/red cutters need some serious help, they look semi-sharpened .


A swift driver


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> A buddy of mine uses it to practice bringing the saw to the wood for racing. Not sure what other use it would have other than to run a piece of equipment or something like a bike.


Chainsaw motors have been used to power many things: go-karts, gate openers, warning sirens, etc. Even today in forestry they power Lewis winches, log de-barkers, etc. 

Philbert


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Philbert said:


> Chainsaw motors have been used to power many things: go-karts, gate openers, warning sirens, etc. Even today in forestry they power Lewis winches, log de-barkers, etc.
> 
> Philbert


 In South America, they are used to power boats...

SR


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Same Yard. Same Stick!
> View attachment 1046195
> 
> 
> Philbert


Pretty good snowfall for a southerner


----------



## xraydaniel

Brufab said:


> I was thinking that alot of people are still using fuel oil there I know around here in Michigan it's super expensive.


Ruh roh!







Colonial Pipeline Shuts Critical Conduit Supplying Fuel To Northeast After Spill | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Brufab

xraydaniel said:


> Ruh roh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonial Pipeline Shuts Critical Conduit Supplying Fuel To Northeast After Spill | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zerohedge.com


Maybe your cordwood just went up in value


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> I have a Yamaha 400 Kodiak been a great little quad think it's an 04


Had a 400 Kodiak back on the farm. Great machine, wish I was smarter and kept it after we sold the farm. 


Sawyer Rob said:


> We used to run all Honda's, then as they piled on more electronics the Hondas became less and less reliable. I finally switched to Yamaha and I'm NOT going back! The Yamahas are more reliable, have a better clutch/belt drive and have been more reliable.
> 
> When it comes to reliability, Polaris doesn't even come close to Honda or Yamaha, you won't see any more of those on my place for sure, as I put reliability as number one!
> 
> Same with sno-machines, Yamaha has been the most reliable.
> 
> SR


Wife grandmother has an old 250 trail boss. Aside from stupidity it's been every bit as reliable as any other atv I've seen. I liked my Kodiak better, but from a utility prospective there wasn't much that old 250 wouldn't do that the newer stuff would. 


xraydaniel said:


> Cool firewood getter for the island boys



We had this tracked thing way back when. He'd split tracks and worked kinda like a skid steer. Little jlo 2 stroke in it. Think it was called a sno-goer. Was pretty cool while we had it.


----------



## Brufab

sean donato said:


> Had a 400 Kodiak back on the farm. Great machine, wish I was smarter and kept it after we sold the farm.
> 
> Wife grandmother has an old 250 trail boss. Aside from stupidity it's been every bit as reliable as any other atv I've seen. I liked my Kodiak better, but from a utility prospective there wasn't much that old 250 wouldn't do that the newer stuff would.
> 
> We had this tracked thing way back when. He'd split tracks and worked kinda like a skid steer. Little jlo 2 stroke in it. Think it was called a sno-goer. Was pretty cool while we had it.


Here's one of them from the snowmobile show by me


----------



## Brufab

Wow it's a husski


----------



## Brufab

Brufab said:


> I went to a snowmobile show, they had some of those plus a lot of other primitive creations like that. Things were so simple back then. Didn't take much to fix if something broke. The fact that guys have them and they still run is a testament to that.


A couple other pics from the show. Those side-by-side sleds looks crazy, I bet a nightmare to work on.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> Pretty much what you guys are running for firewood round hauling. Tow behind? Trailer? Not sure what you call it.
> 
> So 300-400cc would be most appropriate?
> 
> Something like this? (Local to me)
> 
> View attachment 1045638
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gotta be able to travel up 30-40 degree grades and very rough boulder/stumpy/muddy/soft ground.
> 
> 
> Hell, I’ll go pick it up this week if you guys vouch for it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045640
> View attachment 1045641
> View attachment 1045642


Well, I'll tell ya. Ive hauled a lot of rounds out of the woods with my Honda Rancher! Several hundred cord over the past 18 years! 30°- 40° incline is a pretty steep grade IMOP! Power won't be the issue. Its getting the power to the ground and not tearing up your haul trails is the issue. Im not exactly sure what you mean by "very rough" bouldery stumpy and rooted up ground. Ive towed many a OVERLOAD down somewhat steeper terrain. Going up when OVERLOADED is a different story! Some of the ground Ive hauled was to steep to stop once I started down the hill. Once I broke the crest headed down. I was committed. Need to make sure you have a good safe trail if you don't have the ability to stop. If you break traction when going up steeper grade. Your going to have two choices "if" the quad dosent start sliding backwards out of control even with the breaks locked up on all fours. (Witch can be very dangerous!) Your going to either have to lighten your OVERLOAD, or off load it completely, turn around at the top of the hill, reOVERLOAD on your way back down and start over. If you do start sliding backwards? You have two options. Bail, or try ridding it out! I suggest BAILING! Like I said. I've been wheeler logging firewood fir a long time. I know the limits of a four wheeler on steeper grade. Traction and momentum is key! If you can't get the power to the ground. It doesn't matter if you have 10hp or 1000hp. That's all I can really tell ya on my end bud. The Honda 420 Rancher is a proven, reliable and tough machine! Check out the "War Wagon Chronicles" thread fir more pictures of being properly "OVERLOADED" and remember,...

...You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Well gentleman, my C&B was delivered yesterday from Homer AK to Kodiak on the ferry. I towed it home yesterday evening. Now all I need is a bigger truck with a standard transmission, a skid steer or tractor, a commercial splitter, business license, insurance,...



Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> There’s also the “Foreman” for another $1k but I gotta go take a look in person. To me these are extremely affordable for the job they will do.


Your not going to get a better rig fir the price! Thats fir sure!


----------



## mountainguyed67

xraydaniel said:


> Unfortunately 4 wheelers wouldn’t be able to drag a +40” log



They wood if they were driving a big truck.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> There’s also the “Foreman” for another $1k but I gotta go take a look in person. To me these are extremely affordable for the job they will do.


My first Foreman was around $5000 new. It was my dads originaly. Once I got it. I worked the living p**s out of it! Worked it way to hard and always put it away wet, and it STIHL lasted over 10 years. I mean I yarded some big logs out of the woods with nothing but a 20' 5/16" logging chain. Often I'd be skiding down hill and the log would catch a stump or root or another log and and instantly stop dead in its tracks. While tossing me over the handle bars and a** over tea kettle in the process! A lot if trial and error the first couple years I'll tell ya! Then my neighbors and I all built about five different trailers like the ones you now see in my War Wagon pics. The trailer was a game winning change fir sure!!! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Jere39

Kodiak Kid said:


> My first Foreman was around $5000 new. It was my dads originaly. Once I got it. I worked the living p**s out of it! Worked it way to hard and always put it away wet, and it STIHL lasted over 10 years. I mean I yarded some big logs out of the woods with nothing but a 20' 5/16" logging chain. Often I'd be skiding down hill and the log would catch a stump or root or another log and and instantly stop dead in its tracks. While tossing me over the handle bars and a** over tea kettle in the process! A lot if trial and error the first few years I'll tell ya! Then my neighbors and I all built about five different trailers like the ones you now see in my War Wagon pics. The trailer was a game winning change fir sure!!!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Any risk there is an extra zero in your price new????


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> It would require heavy machinery and even after felling, skidding, and stacking those logs a mill would send a few hay trucks to cart back. It would net you about 1/4 of the whole haul and most likely less. Prices have come down for timber recently but for veneer or prime grade white oak it might fetch anywhere from $350-$600 mbf or more.
> 
> Unfortunately 4 wheelers wouldn’t be able to drag a +40” log


If you can get one end up on a skidding arch with wheels? You'd be surprised how big a log a wheeler will skid on frozen ground with all four chained up and a heavy round on the front and back rack! Trust me!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Jere39 said:


> Any risk there is an extra zero in your price new????


If you mean hospital bills? Yes, definitely a risk if paying more fir a new machine! Nobody ever said ridding ATV's or logging are safe activities. Combine the two? S**t's bound to happen! All depending on how far a person wants to push it to their limits if course! I'm not telling anyone how to or what to do when it comes to wheeler logging. All I can really tell anyone about it is BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Jere39

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you mean hospital bills? Yes, definitely a risk if paying more fir a new machine! Nobody ever said ridding ATV's or logging are safe activities. Combine the two? S**t's bound to happen! All depending on how far a person wants to push it to their limits if course! I'm not telling anyone how to or what to do when it comes to wheeler logging. All I can really tell anyone about it is BE CAREFUL!


Didn't mean anything at all. I like my 20 year old Bombardier and my home made arch:


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well, I'll tell ya. Ive hauled a lot of rounds out of the woods with my Honda Rancher! Several hundred cord over the past 18 years! 30°- 40° incline is a pretty steep grade IMOP! Power won't be the issue. Its getting the power to the ground and not tearing up your haul trails is the issue. Im not exactly sure what you mean by "very rough" bouldery stumpy and rooted up ground. Ive towed many a OVERLOAD down somewhat steeper terrain. Going up when OVERLOADED is a different story! Some of the ground Ive hauled was to steep to stop once I started down the hill. Once I broke the crest headed down. I was committed. Need to make sure you have a good safe trail if you don't have the ability to stop. If you break traction when going up steeper grade. Your going to have two choices "if" the quad dosent start sliding backwards out of control even with the breaks locked up on all fours. (Witch can be very dangerous!) Your going to either have to lighten your OVERLOAD, or off load it completely, turn around at the top of the hill, reOVERLOAD on your way back down and start over. If you do start sliding backwards? You have two options. Bail, or try ridding it out! I suggest BAILING! Like I said. I've been wheeler logging firewood fir a long time. I know the limits of a four wheeler on steeper grade. Traction and momentum is key! If you can't get the power to the ground. It doesn't matter if you have 10hp or 1000hp. That's all I can really tell ya on my end bud. The Honda 420 Rancher is a proven, reliable and tough machine! Check out the "War Wagon Chronicles" thread fir more pictures of being properly "OVERLOADED" and remember,...View attachment 1046453
> View attachment 1046454
> ...You ain't loaded unless you're "OVERLOADED!!!"


Need a wider axle  did it twist the tounge or f up the hitch?


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman, my C&B was delivered yesterday from Homer AK to Kodiak on the ferry. I towed it home yesterday evening. Now all I need is a bigger truck with a standard transmission, a skid steer or tractor, a commercial splitter, business license, insurance,...View attachment 1046455
> View attachment 1046456
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Where's the spare tire at on that trailer


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Well gentleman, my C&B was delivered yesterday from Homer AK to Kodiak on the ferry. I towed it home yesterday evening. Now all I need is a bigger truck with a standard transmission, a skid steer or tractor, a commercial splitter, business license, insurance,...View attachment 1046455
> View attachment 1046456
> 
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Sweet!! Now go get that thing overloaded.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Bought


Jere39 said:


> Didn't mean anything at all. I like my 20 year old Bombardier and my home made arch:



No sir not at all. I wasn't saying you were and I definitely mean no disrespect! Im just saying a person must know their limits. Wether logging match sticks with match box cars and hot wheels, or high lead rigging the steep and haul'n with off highway log trucks down the mountain. One MUST know their own personal limits! That's all I was saying Sir.

I really like that skidding arch of yours too by the way!  Good on ya!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Where's the spare tire at on that trailer


Other side.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> Sweet!! Now go get that thing overloaded.


Thats the plan!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Need a wider axle  did it twist the tounge or f up the hitch?


Twisted the tongue. Nothing a big pipe wrench with a cheater couldn't fix!  Thats the only OVERLOAD if ever flopped on its side believe it or not, a d that was on flat ground. Before the big burn. I harvested much more broken up ground. Now I pretty much just stick to the flats.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

My dad had a skidding arch and we moved a lot of logs with the old Foreman 450 we had. Best wheeler ever built in my opinion. 

I’m fixing it talk with DNR today about a logging claim. Wanting to get back into the firewood business, but the right way, not poaching like I did as a teen


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> Thats the plan!


My trailer about the same size as your. 6x10,10K. Doesn't look overloaded but dang close with green red oak in it.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> My trailer about the same size as your. 6x10,10K. Doesn't look overloaded but dang close with green red oak in it.
> View attachment 1046483


Nice! Yeah, I'm really looking forward to using mine. All in due time. Like I mentioned earlier, I need to get all the rest of the proper equipment first though to make it pay!  I'm finally going into business fir myself fir a change! Been a slave to someone else's grind all my life. Its time fir a change. Now I can be a slave to me own grind!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My dad had a skidding arch and we moved a lot of logs with the old Foreman 450 we had. Best wheeler ever built in my opinion.
> 
> I’m fixing it talk with DNR today about a logging claim. Wanting to get back into the firewood business, but the right way, not poaching like I did as a teen


I hear that! All of it! We're in the same boat you and I.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> A couple other pics from the show. Those side-by-side sleds looks crazy, I bet a nightmare to work on.View attachment 1046445
> View attachment 1046446





Brufab said:


> Here's one of them from the snowmobile show by meView attachment 1046441


Those vintage sleds are really cool! Any of you guys seen the old Evinrude sleds?


----------



## LondonNeil

What are you planning Kodiak? Tree work and firewood? Add in some yt content and rehafting axes maybe?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Belt drive is also prone to leaving you stranded if the belt gets wet. There is no way I would own a belt drive machine for my main machine.


 With what brand of machine? I've NEVER had it happen even one time with my Grizzly, deep water and all.

And Yamaha doesn't use the belt for the clutch either, on a Yamaha the belt stays tensioned all the time, it's for the transmission only.

SR


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Those vintage sleds are really cool! Any of you guys seen the old Evinrude sleds?


Yea they had about 300 snowmobiles at the show. Evinrude moto ski John Deere you name it. Some guys were sensitive to pics being taken. So I only got a few. Didn't see any Hondas unfortunately or any McCulloch or Stihl sleds.


----------



## H-Ranch

Kodiak Kid said:


> Those vintage sleds are really cool! Any of you guys seen the old Evinrude sleds?


Yep, had 2 when I was a kid. Couldn't tell you the models without looking at some pics - one had a square front with a compartment/seatback and one was much more sleek (but not by today's standards.) Late 60's, maybe early 70's models. They are long gone though.


----------



## H-Ranch

Brufab said:


> Yea they had about 300 snowmobiles at the show. Evinrude moto ski John Deere you name it. Some guys were sensitive to pics being taken. So I only got a few. Didn't see any Hondas unfortunately or any McCulloch or Stihl sleds.


I've never heard of someone taking something to a show for people to look at but not want pics taken. Seems odd to me.


----------



## SS396driver

New dual exhaust . Smoked for bit till the oils in the pipes burned off 
View attachment IMG_5457.MOV


----------



## Brufab

SS396driver said:


> New dual exhaust . Smoked for bit till the oils in the pipes burned off
> View attachment 1046494


Exactly what type of oil winter grade?  You sure do have a stable of sweet Chevys


----------



## Brufab

H-Ranch said:


> I've never heard of someone taking something to a show for people to look at but not want pics taken. Seems odd to me.


Yea people are weird up here man. But when I go to iosco county everyone is way different. I drive an extra 15 mins or more to go to tawas as opposed to West branch when I can.


----------



## GeeVee

chipper1 said:


> A buddy of mine uses it to practice bringing the saw to the wood for racing. Not sure what other use it would have other than to run a piece of equipment or something like a bike.





MustangMike said:


> Are you saying that the live Ash trees up at my property are now Highly Valuable Ash Trees!!! (HVAT)!!!
> 
> They are about as light as you can get!
> 
> Years ago, my cousin made a bar stool using a combo of Black Cherry heartwood and Ash. The contrast was striking!
> 
> Also, do they use Ash for trim much? I have LOTS of trees that are not big diameter but go about 70' straight up w/o a branch!


HVAT LOL..... Where's Gunny at, We need to get him on some Free, delivered, split and stacked HVAT....


Philbert said:


> Chainsaw motors have been used to power many things: go-karts, gate openers, warning sirens, etc. Even today in forestry they power Lewis winches, log de-barkers, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah, like the little debarker attachment you can put on a bar end to get rid of the muddy bark before milling. Wait, that gives me and idea for some of you guys who drag logs out with your wheelie things. New thread popping up.


Brufab said:


> Yea they had about 300 snowmobiles at the show. Evinrude moto ski John Deere you name it. Some guys were sensitive to pics being taken. So I only got a few. Didn't see any Hondas unfortunately or any McCulloch or Stihl sleds.


Some one else said the same thing, what kind of mental disorder does one have when they bring it to a show, but get bent when someone wants a picture?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

We were talking about the husky raker gauges the other day.
The one in the middle has never been heat treated and was the first one I got about 2 years ago. This is the one that stays in my truck saw box. Finally decided to retire it today since it’s worn through to the point of cracking along the edge.

The other two are the ones from my saw shop that get used all the time and have been heat treated. You can see the color difference and almost no wear.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Sawyer Rob said:


> With what brand of machine? I've NEVER had it happen even one time with my Grizzly, deep water and all.
> 
> And Yamaha doesn't use the belt for the clutch either, on a Yamaha the belt stays tensioned all the time, it's for the transmission only.
> 
> SR


Mostly Polaris. Order ones, but it turned me off to the belt drive even if the new ones are sealed.


----------



## SS396driver

Brufab said:


> Exactly what type of oil winter grade?  You sure do have a stable of sweet Chevys


Not sure I bought the pipes in the summer .Still not sure why they oil up Stainless steel pipes may just be for the benders . But they were all slimy had to really clean them to do some welds


----------



## djg james

This Winter/Spring, I plan on making a removable winch stand/bracket for my small trailer. You'll have to use your imagination in my description. I couldn't find suitable pics to explain everything.

I move my 5'x8' trailer around by hand so I want to keep the weight down. Plus a removable winch stand toward this end. I'll only use the winch once in a while so I want to be able to remove it. I have 1/4" bolt on plates like this on my trailer tongue:


Disregard the square tubing. Then I'll have an upright (vertical) pipe (2"x2" or 2"x3") welded to the plate. A brace like one shown will also be welded to the top plate.


Again disregard the hand winch. On top of the vertical pipe, I'll weld a piece of 2-1/2"x2-1/2" piece of pipe horizontally to act as a hitch receiver.

The electric winch (4500#) will be bolted to a plate welded to a piece of 2"x2" pipe like this:


The winch/plate will slide into the horizontal receiver pipe on the upright. It can also be used in the receiver of my truck hitch in case I ever get stuck or need it.

Dimensions are up in the air still. I don't want to build something only to have to redo it. Would a 6" piece of horizontal receiver tube be adequate? Weight and material conservation.

Oh, and pics of your set up would be appreciated.


----------



## GeeVee

djg james said:


> This Winter/Spring, I plan on making a removable winch stand/bracket for my small trailer. You'll have to use your imagination in my description. I couldn't find suitable pics to explain everything.
> 
> I move my 5'x8' trailer around by hand so I want to keep the weight down. Plus a removable winch stand toward this end. I'll only use the winch once in a while so I want to be able to remove it. I have 1/4" bolt on plates like this on my trailer tongue:
> View attachment 1046526
> 
> Disregard the square tubing. Then I'll have an upright (vertical) pipe (2"x2" or 2"x3") welded to the plate. A brace like one shown will also be welded to the top plate.
> View attachment 1046529
> 
> Again disregard the hand winch. On top of the vertical pipe, I'll weld a piece of 2-1/2"x2-1/2" piece of pipe horizontally to act as a hitch receiver.
> 
> The electric winch (4500#) will be bolted to a plate welded to a piece of 2"x2" pipe like this:
> View attachment 1046532
> 
> The winch/plate will slide into the horizontal receiver pipe on the upright. It can also be used in the receiver of my truck hitch in case I ever get stuck or need it.
> 
> Dimensions are up in the air still. I don't want to build something only to have to redo it. Would a 6" piece of horizontal receiver tube be adequate? Weight and material conservation.
> 
> Oh, and pics of your set up would be appreciated.


You are on the right track, Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## GeeVee

djg james said:


> This Winter/Spring, I plan on making a removable winch stand/bracket for my small trailer. You'll have to use your imagination in my description. I couldn't find suitable pics to explain everything.
> 
> I move my 5'x8' trailer around by hand so I want to keep the weight down. Plus a removable winch stand toward this end. I'll only use the winch once in a while so I want to be able to remove it. I have 1/4" bolt on plates like this on my trailer tongue:
> View attachment 1046526
> 
> Disregard the square tubing. Then I'll have an upright (vertical) pipe (2"x2" or 2"x3") welded to the plate. A brace like one shown will also be welded to the top plate.
> View attachment 1046529
> 
> Again disregard the hand winch. On top of the vertical pipe, I'll weld a piece of 2-1/2"x2-1/2" piece of pipe horizontally to act as a hitch receiver.
> 
> The electric winch (4500#) will be bolted to a plate welded to a piece of 2"x2" pipe like this:
> View attachment 1046532
> 
> The winch/plate will slide into the horizontal receiver pipe on the upright. It can also be used in the receiver of my truck hitch in case I ever get stuck or need it.
> 
> Dimensions are up in the air still. I don't want to build something only to have to redo it. Would a 6" piece of horizontal receiver tube be adequate? Weight and material conservation.
> 
> Oh, and pics of your set up would be appreciated.


So, a winch to winch up rounds? or logs or other stuff? INquiring minds want to know.


----------



## djg james

GeeVee said:


> So, a winch to winch up rounds? or logs or other stuff? INquiring minds want to know.


My trailer is pretty light weight and from time to time, I run into small logs that I want to have sawn into lumber. So yes, to pull logs into my trailer. Tilt and rollers.

I still have to decide the height of the vertical piece. High enough to put cable over the 12" sideboards of the trailer when bed is tilted?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Ive been wanting to build a skidding trailer for awhile. I have all the stuff, but haven't done it.

It would be powered by a 3 cyl Diesel Kubota generator. Stake pockets along all edges that can be used for sides and have rollers that can drop into them.

Ive got a set of out riggers and I was going to set those up on the Trailer, and use 6" well casing for the mast. I want it to be just as tall as I can get away with and still get around easy enough with it, and a pair of winches up top. Ideally I would run a guide line from the top of the mast too, and hook it up opposite of whatver dierection i was pullling.

Basically build a mini yarder that can be puled behind a pick up and a deck on it to haul the logs.


----------



## GeeVee

djg james said:


> My trailer is pretty light weight and from time to time, I run into small logs that I want to have sawn into lumber. So yes, to pull logs into my trailer. Tilt and rollers.
> 
> I still have to decide the height of the vertical piece. High enough to put cable over the 12" sideboards of the trailer when bed is tilted?


Consider starting a thread asking to see someone elses rig. BUT first thing that comes to mind, its that someone has a traile rig thats a valuable and current contributor, that I want to refer you copy his design. It works best with a GANTRY on the back of the trailer. I say this, because just winching and diccin around with ramps and rollers, particularly singlehanded can be in efficient. Mayeb its Uncle Mustache that has a trailer with rear gantry that pivots rear to front? The idea is that once the log is ready to land on the trailer, it elevates it so it clears the rear deck edge and as you drag it on, it doesnt hang up, no ramps or roller needed. 

Someone will be along to clean up my mess here.


----------



## GeeVee

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Ive been wanting to build a skidding trailer for awhile. I have all the stuff, but haven't done it.
> 
> It would be powered by a 3 cyl Diesel Kubota generator. Stake pockets along all edges that can be used for sides and have rollers that can drop into them.
> 
> Ive got a set of out riggers and I was going to set those up on the Trailer, and use 6" well casing for the mast. I want it to be just as tall as I can get away with and still get around easy enough with it, and a pair of winches up top. Ideally I would run a guide line from the top of the mast too, and hook it up opposite of whatver dierection i was pullling.
> 
> Basically build a mini yarder that can be puled behind a pick up and a deck on it to haul the logs.


I've got your idea and a suggestion too. Give me a minute to eat this delicous Caesar Salad I just made, I dont want it getting warm?


----------



## GeeVee

GeeVee said:


> I've got your idea and a suggestion too. Give me a minute to eat this delicous Caesar Salad I just made, I dont want it getting warm?


Well, small crane, winch/arm.


----------



## Brufab

Jib crane


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Couple days ago I posted about finally trying skip tooth chain on one of my 372s. Today I decided to see if it actually was cutting faster. 

I eyeballed the biggest log in the pile that wasn’t too hard to get to, hooked a chain to it and yanked it out with the truck. Didn’t realize the whole thing was hollow, but it was getting late so I ran with it. 

Went ahead and tested a new chain as well just to see how it compared to my sharpened chain.

Both chains were ground the same way, and I set the rakers the same. Both chains are worn about half way.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> New dual exhaust . Smoked for bit till the oils in the pipes burned off
> View attachment 1046494


Dang I like that truck!!


----------



## Sawdust Man

bob kern said:


> Dang I like that truck!!


X2!


----------



## chipper1

Lionsfan said:


> N
> 
> Couple businesses I use it to get through the gate, Couple places I use it on the scale, otherwise I leave it off.


I like to have one in the truck in case I see something happening on someone else's truck, and for backups. I haven't had one in the truck in probably 25yrs, but I was out of the truck for almost 10 lol. I have an almost new 29 classic in the basement, bought it right before they started making them in China.


Philbert said:


> Chainsaw motors have been used to power many things: go-karts, gate openers, warning sirens, etc. Even today in forestry they power Lewis winches, log de-barkers, etc.
> 
> Philbert


New that.


Sawyer Rob said:


> In South America, they are used to power boats...
> 
> SR


Didn't know that. 


Sawyer Rob said:


> With what brand of machine? I've NEVER had it happen even one time with my Grizzly, deep water and all.
> 
> And Yamaha doesn't use the belt for the clutch either, on a Yamaha the belt stays tensioned all the time, it's for the transmission only.
> 
> SR


It has a rubber belt, not a chain drive in the trans? Never knew that either.
Guess I'm still alive .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

xraydaniel said:


> Do you also call magazines “clips”?
> 
> It’s magnanimous to show intellect and respect when posting. To “lol” at common usage of terms that may be different than your own for equipment is rather daft. I’m sure we can pick some colloquial terms you use and “lol” them…


I definitely do not call rifle box magazines or pistol grip magazines "clips",  but that's me.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> KK  I know you appreciate the red bro! Please excuse the low quality pics as I have to take pics of pics on my real old pos ph from about 4 yrs agoView attachment 1045728
> View attachment 1045729


The utility ATV, or should I say "ATC" that started it all! At least as far as racks and shaft drives are concerned!  I Worked on a ranch out of Homer in the late 90's. They had about four or five Big Reds. They were out dated even back then! Now they are truly classics!  Maybe even vintage I guess?


----------



## Brufab

Yea I had a 350sx I traded for a big red. Wish I still had it but the 350sx wasn't good for skidding logs unless you wanted to skid logs at 70mph stock from factory


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> When you go to see them in person, if you don't mind can you let us know the difference between that one and the Foreman model. Thanks!


I think the Rancher is a 420 and the Foreman is a 500. Im pretty sure Honda builds a Foreman with IRS too.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Brufab said:


> Yea I had a 350sx I traded for a big red. Wish I still had it but the 350sx wasn't good for skidding logs unless you wanted to skid logs at 70mph stock from factory


Ha ha! Good on ya! I remember the SX! 
Honda's 350X air cooled ATC chain drive racer was the one I always wanted. That trike had some sack! I think it even had a duel head pipe at the manifold. Then went into one single silencer! That header would glow red at night!


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ha ha! Good on ya! I remember the SX!
> Honda's 350X air cooled ATC chain drive racer was the one I always wanted. That trike had some sack! I think it even had a duel head pipe at the manifold then went into one single silencer! That header would glow red at night!


Yea I have pics of it on my trailer. There like 5-7k now. Yea 70mph was no joke. You are absolutely correct in your assessment of the details.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


Sounds good! When and where can I try some! Its two in one right? That'll cut spending costs fir sure!  Good deal! Must be just great fir high performance power saws  I'm thinking!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

1984 Big Reds were the best by far, they were shaft drive, and hi/lo range trans.. "82" was the first year they were made.

Back in the day, I did a LOT of back woods travel on my Big Red, in Alaska...

SR


----------



## Kodiak Kid

LondonNeil said:


> What are you planning Kodiak? Tree work and firewood? Add in some yt content and rehafting axes maybe?


Yeah roger, tree removal and firewood. Don't really want to go back to working in camps. I have one more crab season this winter coming up here in about 10 days. Local Kodiak waters, To good of coin and to close to home to pass up a spot on a good boat. Plus, no Opilio crab season or King crab season on the Bering Sea this year, so Deadliest Catch is coming to Kodiak this winter to film the Baridi Tanner crab season!!! Man, I really don't like choreographed "reality" TV!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> Maybe even vintage I guess?


Everything is of some vintage .


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Sawyer Rob said:


> 1984 Big Reds were the best by far, they were shaft drive, and hi/lo range trans.. "82" was the first year they were made.
> 
> Back in the day, I did a LOT of back woods travel on my Big Red, in Alaska...
> 
> SR


Yeah, hard to beat a Big Red! Even today in some circumstances! Their turning radius is second to none when it comes to ATC vs ATV!


----------



## chipper1

Kodiak Kid said:


> I think the Rancher is a 420 and the Foreman is a 500. Im pretty sure Honda builds a Foreman with IRS too.


The Rincon was independent rear, sweet riding quad. The early ones had a trans issue, but it could be fixed with the later model parts, unfortunately it was a time consuming fix.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> Everything is of some vintage .


Yup, most definitely! Good point!


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> 1984 Big Reds were the best by far, they were shaft drive, and hi/lo range trans.. "82" was the first year they were made.
> 
> Back in the day, I did a LOT of back woods travel on my Big Red, in Alaska...
> 
> SR


My 86 is shaft and has a 1L then 1 2 3 4.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

chipper1 said:


> The Rincon was independent rear, sweet riding quad. The early ones had a trans issue, but it could be fixed with the later model parts, unfortunately it was a time consuming fix.


Roger, I had a 2003 Rincon 650. Although the IS was a very smooth ride compared to SA. I STIHL didn't like it because engine braking was poor due to the transmission design. I sold it about five or six years ago and bought two used 2013, very low hour, garage kept, 420 Ranchers. Fir a total of $6400 dollars! they were owned by an elderly couple that hardly ever used them! It was a smokin deal being as they were in like new condition. The one that belonged to the guys Mrs. , STIHL had factory paint on the tires and the little rubber pins from the tire mold!  The rest Is written in WAR WAGON history! 

LONG LIVE THE HONDA TRX 420 4X4!!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> I definitely do not call rifle box magazines or pistol grip magazines "clips"



Neither do I. I was in the military for 21 years, it’s magazine.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Kodiak Kid said:


> hard to beat a Big Red!



If you’re into that.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> New dual exhaust . Smoked for bit till the oils in the pipes burned off
> View attachment 1046494


That’s a thing of beauty! We had a 79’ pickup and then an 86’ suburban when I was a kid.


----------



## svk

Good evening guys. Pretty decent day here. Had my cleaning lady over and she shampooed a bunch of the upstairs. The only downside is the carpeting in my bedroom is still damp at 10:45 and I had piled everything but the big dressers on my bed so they could really clean well…so now I can’t put things on the still damp floor. May just crash on the couch for the night lol.


----------



## MustangMike

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you can get one end up on a skidding arch with wheels? You'd be surprised how big a log a wheeler will skid on frozen ground with all four chained up and a heavy round on the front and back rack! Trust me!


Are you talking about my custom designed log skidder for the ATV???


----------



## MustangMike

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Couple days ago I posted about finally trying skip tooth chain on one of my 372s. Today I decided to see if it actually was cutting faster.
> 
> I eyeballed the biggest log in the pile that wasn’t too hard to get to, hooked a chain to it and yanked it out with the truck. Didn’t realize the whole thing was hollow, but it was getting late so I ran with it.
> 
> Went ahead and tested a new chain as well just to see how it compared to my sharpened chain.
> 
> Both chains were ground the same way, and I set the rakers the same. Both chains are worn about half way.



That saw does not seem to have a lot of balls, the round is not that big but you can hear the saw slow as soon as you start cutting.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## Kodiak Kid

MustangMike said:


> Are you talking about my custom designed log skidder for the ATV???


Yup! Exactly! Im going to eventually try to fab one fir both ends when I get time. Kind like a log truck pup. If you know what I mean?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

MustangMike said:


> That saw does not seem to have a lot of balls, the round is not that big but you can hear the saw slow as soon as you start cutting.


That frozen semi green birch is hard cutting. Add that to the fact that on my sharpened chains the rakers are way low, and I think the saw does ok.


----------



## Vtrombly

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Couple days ago I posted about finally trying skip tooth chain on one of my 372s. Today I decided to see if it actually was cutting faster.
> 
> I eyeballed the biggest log in the pile that wasn’t too hard to get to, hooked a chain to it and yanked it out with the truck. Didn’t realize the whole thing was hollow, but it was getting late so I ran with it.
> 
> Went ahead and tested a new chain as well just to see how it compared to my sharpened chain.
> 
> Both chains were ground the same way, and I set the rakers the same. Both chains are worn about half way.



Id say you got that skip sharpened pretty good. Clear its doing just fine and you'll save time on sharpening that too.


----------



## Vtrombly

Been working on sharpening a box of chains for @Brufab I'm liking this super clean for getting everything degreased before sharpening. The wheel has been staying clean and not having to dress it nearly as much as simple green and other options. I'm going to try purple power as well being that I can get it in town at dollar general without having to run to menards. 






Only one we ran into a problem with was a knock off chain that's used for dirty wood. The steel must have impurities in it as the wheel overheated the cutter almost instantly. 


The same method was used on Oregon chain with excellent results. Maybe these would benefit from hand filing them as to avoid bluing the cutter. I have one more to go then over a dozen chains the cutters are done. Next I'll run them all through the grinder I have set up for rakers. The Oregon manual calls for soaking them in oil once complete overnight. I've heard of people using WD but I'm not sold on that because it seems more of a cleaner penetratant than lubrication for chains. If I have some decent freezer bags I may soak them in bar oil like the manual suggests and then bag them up.


----------



## JimR

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Check this out.
> 
> View attachment 1046275


Looks like Fool's gold to me. I have a 1900 silver dollar. I should put that up on EBay for $1,000 to see if I can bag a dummy.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Have a good weekend all u saw nuts. I'm heading to the cabin for a couple days.


----------



## JimR

MustangMike said:


> Are you saying that the live Ash trees up at my property are now Highly Valuable Ash Trees!!! (HVAT)!!!
> 
> They are about as light as you can get!
> 
> Years ago, my cousin made a bar stool using a combo of Black Cherry heartwood and Ash. The contrast was striking!
> 
> Also, do they use Ash for trim much? I have LOTS of trees that are not big diameter but go about 70' straight up w/o a branch!


They make baseball bats out of Ash.


----------



## chipper1

WoodAbuser said:


> Have a good weekend all u saw nuts. I'm heading to the cabin for a couple days.


Have fun.


----------



## JimR

I hate this warm weather in Winter. The ground froze up then thawed out making it useless to use for tree removal. I decided to bring in 21 ton of 3/4 stone to cover my main logging road again. Plus I have some left over for other muddy areas once the rain and snow stops.


----------



## sean donato

farmer steve said:


> My trailer about the same size as your. 6x10,10K. Doesn't look overloaded but dang close with green red oak in it.
> View attachment 1046483


That was the main reason me and my uncle settled on a 14k dump. You can load 10k in it and not be over weight. Handy trailers but man they are heavy buggers. 


djg james said:


> This Winter/Spring, I plan on making a removable winch stand/bracket for my small trailer. You'll have to use your imagination in my description. I couldn't find suitable pics to explain everything.
> 
> I move my 5'x8' trailer around by hand so I want to keep the weight down. Plus a removable winch stand toward this end. I'll only use the winch once in a while so I want to be able to remove it. I have 1/4" bolt on plates like this on my trailer tongue:
> View attachment 1046526
> 
> Disregard the square tubing. Then I'll have an upright (vertical) pipe (2"x2" or 2"x3") welded to the plate. A brace like one shown will also be welded to the top plate.
> View attachment 1046529
> 
> Again disregard the hand winch. On top of the vertical pipe, I'll weld a piece of 2-1/2"x2-1/2" piece of pipe horizontally to act as a hitch receiver.
> 
> The electric winch (4500#) will be bolted to a plate welded to a piece of 2"x2" pipe like this:
> View attachment 1046532
> 
> The winch/plate will slide into the horizontal receiver pipe on the upright. It can also be used in the receiver of my truck hitch in case I ever get stuck or need it.
> 
> Dimensions are up in the air still. I don't want to build something only to have to redo it. Would a 6" piece of horizontal receiver tube be adequate? Weight and material conservation.
> 
> Oh, and pics of your set up would be appreciated.


Just a note of caution. I have a 12k winch fastened with a hitch mount on my deck over. I still don't know how, but I had a hitch pin sheer off when we were pulling a f-350 work truck on the trailer. Sounded like a gun shot and the winch went flying toward the truck. Only saving grace was the truck was half up the ramps so the bumper got hit with the winch. (Bumper was junk anyway) scared the pooh out of me and my brother. 


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Ive been wanting to build a skidding trailer for awhile. I have all the stuff, but haven't done it.
> 
> It would be powered by a 3 cyl Diesel Kubota generator. Stake pockets along all edges that can be used for sides and have rollers that can drop into them.
> 
> Ive got a set of out riggers and I was going to set those up on the Trailer, and use 6" well casing for the mast. I want it to be just as tall as I can get away with and still get around easy enough with it, and a pair of winches up top. Ideally I would run a guide line from the top of the mast too, and hook it up opposite of whatver dierection i was pullling.
> 
> Basically build a mini yarder that can be puled behind a pick up and a deck on it to haul the logs.


A log arch is about the easiest/best way I've seen to skid logs without adding a ton of weight to the trailer. Been slowly collecting material to make one for my 12k utility trailer, for now I have a solid ramp I skid them up.


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Dang I like that truck!!


It's up for sale


----------



## Squareground3691

SS396driver said:


> It's up for sale


Wish still had my 86’ K20 HD 3/4 ton 4x4 , that’s when they made a real truck .


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> This Winter/Spring, I plan on making a removable winch stand/bracket for my small trailer. You'll have to use your imagination in my description. I couldn't find suitable pics to explain everything.
> 
> I move my 5'x8' trailer around by hand so I want to keep the weight down. Plus a removable winch stand toward this end. I'll only use the winch once in a while so I want to be able to remove it. I have 1/4" bolt on plates like this on my trailer tongue:
> View attachment 1046526
> 
> Disregard the square tubing. Then I'll have an upright (vertical) pipe (2"x2" or 2"x3") welded to the plate. A brace like one shown will also be welded to the top plate.
> View attachment 1046529
> 
> Again disregard the hand winch. On top of the vertical pipe, I'll weld a piece of 2-1/2"x2-1/2" piece of pipe horizontally to act as a hitch receiver.
> 
> The electric winch (4500#) will be bolted to a plate welded to a piece of 2"x2" pipe like this:
> View attachment 1046532
> 
> The winch/plate will slide into the horizontal receiver pipe on the upright. It can also be used in the receiver of my truck hitch in case I ever get stuck or need it.
> 
> Dimensions are up in the air still. I don't want to build something only to have to redo it. Would a 6" piece of horizontal receiver tube be adequate? Weight and material conservation.
> 
> Oh, and pics of your set up would be appreciated.


Something like this


----------



## SS396driver

View attachment IMG_0519.MOV



GeeVee said:


> Consider starting a thread asking to see someone elses rig. BUT first thing that comes to mind, its that someone has a traile rig thats a valuable and current contributor, that I want to refer you copy his design. It works best with a GANTRY on the back of the trailer. I say this, because just winching and diccin around with ramps and rollers, particularly singlehanded can be in efficient. Mayeb its Uncle Mustache that has a trailer with rear gantry that pivots rear to front? The idea is that once the log is ready to land on the trailer, it elevates it so it clears the rear deck edge and as you drag it on, it doesnt hang up, no ramps or roller needed.
> 
> Someone will be along to clean up my mess here.


View attachment IMG_0520.MOV


----------



## SS396driver

Squareground3691 said:


> Wish still had my 86’ K20 HD 3/4 ton 4x4 , that’s when they made a real truck .


This one is a light 3/4 rides very smooth with the softer leafs .


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

sean donato said:


> That was the main reason me and my uncle settled on a 14k dump. You can load 10k in it and not be over weight. Handy trailers but man they are heavy buggers.
> 
> Just a note of caution. I have a 12k winch fastened with a hitch mount on my deck over. I still don't know how, but I had a hitch pin sheer off when we were pulling a f-350 work truck on the trailer. Sounded like a gun shot and the winch went flying toward the truck. Only saving grace was the truck was half up the ramps so the bumper got hit with the winch. (Bumper was junk anyway) scared the pooh out of me and my brother.
> 
> A log arch is about the easiest/best way I've seen to skid logs without adding a ton of weight to the trailer. Been slowly collecting material to make one for my 12k utility trailer, for now I have a solid ramp I skid them up.


My issue wirh a logging arch is that the main place I cut wood is very steep terrain, too steep to use a wheeler for skidding. I normally use a snatch block up hill of the road and the F350 but not having to move the truck constantly to drag logs would be awesome. With the trailer set up I could run the winches remotely and be dragging the log up hill while also getting myself back up top to get it the trailer.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> It's up for sale


Of course it is!!!! I just bought one! Lol. 
There is one very similar that runs around here. Dead mint!


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Of course it is!!!! I just bought one! Lol.
> There is one very similar that runs around here. Dead mint!


Pictures !?


----------



## sean donato

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My issue wirh a logging arch is that the main place I cut wood is very steep terrain, too steep to use a wheeler for skidding. I normally use a snatch block up hill of the road and the F350 but not having to move the truck constantly to drag logs would be awesome. With the trailer set up I could run the winches remotely and be dragging the log up hill while also getting myself back up top to get it the trailer.


Remotes for winches are just great. I have a mile marker (I think) add on remote on the deck over, works pretty well, but not nearly as good as the integrated one on the x-bull I got for the utility trailer. Can't say I ever really reposition the trailer much have snatch blocks for direction changes for the deck over and the utility trailer has fenders that stick up, so skidding im limited to behind the fenders anyway. Why I like the idea of the arch towards the back. If it's set up right shouldn't need to reset for different angles too often, and it will lift the log onto the trailer. One of my biggest issues with the deck over is the winch sets dust off the deck and. There's no room for bracing it higher. Real pain when you want to drag that second or third layer of logs on the trailer. This winch for the utility trailer is up about 2 feet off the deck. Figured between that and the arch giving me the ability to lift the logs I should (I hope) be pretty set for easier loading.


----------



## MustangMike

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Add that to the fact that on my sharpened chains the rakers are way low,


Maybe that is why your skip seems to do better.


----------



## MustangMike

JimR said:


> They make baseball bats out of Ash.


And shovel/rake/etc. handles.


----------



## alanbaker

Sawdust Man said:


> Sawed a pile of cedar 4x4's for the hog barn today...
> View attachment 1046257
> 
> View attachment 1046270


Most be some pretty special pigs, getting a cedar closet . Is pretty wood, not much in our immediate area


----------



## alanbaker

JimR said:


> They make baseball bats out of Ash.


There is an exclusive ash mill several towns to the north that makes handles for Tru Value. They have specific specs for ash logs for baseball bats and pay more for such logs. And I suppose hockey, and lacrosse sticks


----------



## Be Stihl

Sorry I haven’t been around for awhile guys. The holidays kept me busy then I was hospitalized for kidney stones, don’t recommend those at all. Anyway, I scrounged a small amount of what looks kinda like maple (bark) and ash (wood) not sure what it is. Curious if you guys had an opinion.


----------



## artbaldoni

alanbaker said:


> There is an exclusive ash mill several towns to the north that makes handles for Tru Value. They have specific specs for ash logs for baseball bats and pay more for such logs. And I suppose hockey, and lacrosse sticks


There was one here in PA near me. Union Fork and Hoe. Out of business now. They would buy ash from anyone who brought it in. As kids we thought the name was pretty funny. Forkin Hoes.


----------



## Sawdust Man

alanbaker said:


> Most be some pretty special pigs, getting a cedar closet . Is pretty wood, not much in our immediate area


Yeah I like bacon, and cedar is a weed around here.....plus it's cheaper to make our own boards rather than going to the lumber yard.


----------



## SS396driver

Cut some blow downs today I believe it’s a maple . 

And found some iron wood right next to it . Little hard on the chain and after the first cut decided it was to far gone hollow inside 

Found some oak to that was still pretty solid . 

Going to have to carry it out


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Something like thisView attachment 1046700
> View attachment 1046701
> View attachment 1046702


Yes, something like that. But I only have a single tongue, so it would be like the winch stand on a boat.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 1046705
> 
> 
> View attachment 1046704


Yes I saw your videos before. Right now the rear of my trailer is not strong enough to support the weight of an arch and log.


----------



## farmer steve

Be Stihl said:


> Sorry I haven’t been around for awhile guys. The holidays kept me busy then I was hospitalized for kidney stones, don’t recommend those at all. Anyway, I scrounged a small amount of what looks kinda like maple (bark) and ash (wood) not sure what it is. Curious if you guys had an opinion.
> View attachment 1046762
> View attachment 1046763
> View attachment 1046764
> View attachment 1046765


Glad your back. Don't think it's ash after further review on the laptop.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> Remotes for winches are just great. I have a mile marker (I think) add on remote on the deck over, works pretty well, but not nearly as good as the integrated one on the x-bull I got for the utility trailer. Can't say I ever really reposition the trailer much have snatch blocks for direction changes for the deck over and the utility trailer has fenders that stick up, so skidding im limited to behind the fenders anyway. Why I like the idea of the arch towards the back. If it's set up right shouldn't need to reset for different angles too often, and it will lift the log onto the trailer. One of my biggest issues with the deck over is the winch sets dust off the deck and. There's no room for bracing it higher. Real pain when you want to drag that second or third layer of logs on the trailer. This winch for the utility trailer is up about 2 feet off the deck. Figured between that and the arch giving me the ability to lift the logs I should (I hope) be pretty set for easier loading.


The wireless remotes are great . I have a Smittybuilt winch . Remote works at least 80 ft away that’s how long the cable is .


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> Yes I saw your videos before. Right now the rear of my trailer is not strong enough to support the weight of an arch and log.


Time for new trailer


----------



## djg james

alanbaker said:


> Most be some pretty special pigs, getting a cedar closet . Is pretty wood, not much in our immediate area


When I was at the mill, we use to saw 4x4s out of the center of Walnut logs for hog shelters.


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Time for new trailer


Sure would be nice, but $$.


----------



## LondonNeil

I thought you lot made baseball bats from hickory?
This side of the pond we don't have hickory trees so we use ash for axe handles and so on, or beech but mainly ash. We make cricket bats from willow.


----------



## alanbaker

SS396driver said:


> Cut some blow downs today I believe it’s a maple . View attachment 1046772
> 
> And found some iron wood right next to it . Little hard on the chain and after the first cut decided it was to far gone hollow inside View attachment 1046773
> 
> Found some oak to that was still pretty solid . View attachment 1046774
> 
> Going to have to carry it out View attachment 1046775


The dead barkless piece lots like red oak and the other red maple and the hollow one looks like a type of "iron wood"


----------



## Vtrombly

Be Stihl said:


> Sorry I haven’t been around for awhile guys. The holidays kept me busy then I was hospitalized for kidney stones, don’t recommend those at all. Anyway, I scrounged a small amount of what looks kinda like maple (bark) and ash (wood) not sure what it is. Curious if you guys had an opinion.
> View attachment 1046762
> View attachment 1046763
> View attachment 1046764


Glad your ok. Looks like good haul there.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Be Stihl said:


> Sorry I haven’t been around for awhile guys. The holidays kept me busy then I was hospitalized for kidney stones, don’t recommend those at all. Anyway, I scrounged a small amount of what looks kinda like maple (bark) and ash (wood) not sure what it is. Curious if you guys had an opinion.
> View attachment 1046762
> View attachment 1046763
> View attachment 1046764
> View attachment 1046765


Looks kinda like honey locust from here....
Pretty sure that's not ash bark, and the wood looks too yellow for ash.

Edit: kidney stones suck!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Squareground3691 said:


> Wish still had my 86’ K20 HD 3/4 ton 4x4 , that’s when they made a real truck .


 I have two Chevy square body pu's, but I wouldn't trade my 2018 Silverado even up for a brand NEW square body, NO way NO how!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Today, more baseball bats are made out of maple than anything else.

SR


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Pictures !?


Hadn't taken any. Just a 99 dodge 2500 beater for getting firewood. Will see if I have pics of my Apache tho.


----------



## bob kern

found one


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Cut some blow downs today I believe it’s a maple . View attachment 1046772
> 
> And found some iron wood right next to it . Little hard on the chain and after the first cut decided it was to far gone hollow inside View attachment 1046773
> 
> Found some oak to that was still pretty solid . View attachment 1046774
> 
> Going to have to carry it out View attachment 1046775


But the ironwood would last forever in the stove!!!!!


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> Pictures !?


You meant the dead mint one lolol. No but can try to get one sometime. The guy has a list of fellas wanting to buy it!


----------



## Lawless

Sawyer Rob said:


> There are belt drives and there are belt drives, Yamaha's are waaaaaaay above the others in that regard, and mine has never failed me in ANY way, it always works perfectly for the situation and Yamahas belt last about forever.
> 
> My 600 Grizzly from the 90's still has the original belt and it still works perfectly.
> 
> SR


My 2001 Sportsman has the original belt as well.


----------



## bob kern

Lawless said:


> My 2001 Sportsman has the original belt as well.


Back when belts was belts!!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Since we're talking about big winches and old Chevies, I have an old Chevy with a big winch. Don't let the grill fool you, it's a 72 k20... winch is a 12k hydro mile marker. It runs off the power steering system and works really well. The older ones were slow, but this is a faster 2 speed winch. I used to make money with this winch/truck years ago, pulling cars out of snow banks for cash...dodging CHP officers of course.

The truck is a work in progress, hopefully I finish the body work this winter. I don't enjoy body work, so once I finish that, the rest of it should fall into place quickly.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have two Chevy square body pu's, but I wouldn't trade my 2018 Silverado even up for a brand NEW square body, NO way NO how!
> 
> SR


I'm the same with my late model Dodge...I've got the 72 k20 and a 71 k2500 GMC, I really like the simplicity and style of the older trucks, but the Dodge is a much better work truck. Everything about it is just beefier, tows/hauls infinitely better, stops better, power doesn't even compare, all the while much more comfortable.


----------



## Philbert

Vtrombly said:


> I'm liking this super clean for getting everything degreased before sharpening.


That’s what I use. 

Philbert


----------



## bob kern

Philbert said:


> That’s what I use.
> 
> Philbert


Yep have grown to love it myself. Real tuff on grease but not paint!!


----------



## turnkey4099

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Man, I feel stupid.
> 
> Trying to get a bunch of wood cut up and stacked for the wife because there is a good chance I will be gone for a few weeks for work. Running my 372xp with 28” bar and was time for a new chain. I was getting ready to pull out the roll of chain when I came across a few old chains of my dads.
> 
> Now, ever since I was a teenager I’ve run full house. My dad always ran skip, and I always thought it was dumb. We have small soft wood, my saws have no trouble pulling full house.
> 
> These chains were 32” and square ground slip tooth oregon, which is what the old man ran logging so I’m sure these are some of his old chains. They were pretty dull, so I cut a few kinks out to fit my 28” bar, and threw them on the grinder. Files the rakers with my well worn husky guage that gets them down about .035” where I like them.
> 
> Man does this skip tooth CUT. The saw sounds the same, but this chain is definitely smoother cutting and not any slower cutting then full house. Big chips, fast cutting and now I feel stupid for sharpening twice as many teeth as I needed to my whole life.



Skip tooth has 2/3 number of teeth as full house.
That is all I use from 16" - 32" bars.


----------



## MustangMike

Hickory is stronger than Ash and is preferred for axe and sledgehammer handles.

However, Ash is lighter and very strong, so it was generally preferred for baseball bats (both were used). Ditto rake and shovel handles, etc.

Plus, until the Emeral Ash Bore, Ash was more abundant than Hickory.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MustangMike said:


> Hickory is stronger than Ash and is preferred for axe and sledgehammer handles.



In the spring I bought a Truper brand Pulaski said to have a hickory handle. I swung it three times and the head broke off, from the weight of it I’d say it was a softwood. The seller told me to take it up with the manufacturer. But I liked the head size and width, so I bought a hickory handle and my son installed it. Works great now, I used it over the summer to dig around stumps and cut the roots. I won’t buy any other Truper products.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Speaking of axe handles, I need to put a new handle on my old Plumb double bit I use for splitter all my firewood. It took a pretty good hit the other day and I don’t expect it to last long.


----------



## JimR

farmer steve said:


> I know we're all a frugal bunch here.  Just saw this. 99 cents a gallon,German quality, mix AND bar oil.
> View attachment 1045757


So let me get this straight. This company is using this oil in the gas mix for 2 strokes and for bar oil?


----------



## farmer steve

JimR said:


> So let me get this straight. This company is using this oil in the gas mix for 2 strokes and for bar oil?


That's what I got out of it Jim.


----------



## Jere39

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today, more baseball bats are made out of maple than anything else.
> 
> SR


Probably true among professional leagues, but various alloys make up the vast majority of baseball bats manufactured today. For that matter, same for softball too.


----------



## bob kern

MustangMike said:


> Hickory is stronger than Ash and is preferred for axe and sledgehammer handles.
> 
> However, Ash is lighter and very strong, so it was generally preferred for baseball bats (both were used). Ditto rake and shovel handles, etc.
> 
> Plus, until the Emeral Ash Bore, Ash was more abundant than Hickory.


In the wood shop, ash is infinitely easier to work. Hickory will put your tools to the test!


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> View attachment 1046793
> found one


I love those old trucks.


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> You meant the dead mint one lolol. No but can try to get one sometime. The guy has a list of fellas wanting to buy it!


Yours .


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> View attachment 1046793
> found one


This yours ? Nice truck


----------



## Lionsfan

Jere39 said:


> Probably true among professional leagues, but various alloys make up the vast majority of baseball bats manufactured today. For that matter, same for softball too.


MLB is around 75% sugar maple.


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Hadn't taken any. Just a 99 dodge 2500 beater for getting firewood. Will see if I have pics of my Apache tho.


I should read all the responses before posting


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> Since we're talking about big winches and old Chevies, I have an old Chevy with a big winch. Don't let the grill fool you, it's a 72 k20... winch is a 12k hydro mile marker. It runs off the power steering system and works really well. The older ones were slow, but this is a faster 2 speed winch. I used to make money with this winch/truck years ago, pulling cars out of snow banks for cash...dodging CHP officers of course.
> 
> The truck is a work in progress, hopefully I finish the body work this winter. I don't enjoy body work, so once I finish that, the rest of it should fall into place quickly.
> View attachment 1046826
> View attachment 1046827


69-70 grill . Looks like it’ll be a real nice truck when your done


----------



## sundance

bob kern said:


> View attachment 1046793
> found one


Think it's a '63 or '64 from what I remember of the early 60's chevys and minor differences. I had a '62 K14 carryall for a lot of years.


----------



## MustangMike

bob kern said:


> In the wood shop, ash is infinitely easier to work. Hickory will put your tools to the test!


Yes, but compare Ash to other hardwoods like Black Cherry and you will think Black Cherry is a softwood!

I've worked with all of them. I used Shag Bark Hickory for my wheelbarrow handles. Even the bark on that stuff is tough!

I planned to make weave baskets from 2" strips of Hickory bark, but never found the time.


----------



## MustangMike

I know that my nephew MechanicMatt shared this with SVK, but for the rest of you that may have been curious:

The cast iron frying pan we use up at the cabin is a Wagner's.

As I previously mentioned, it fits nicely between the ribs on the Barrel stove. I installed two round head bolts (one to the right and one to the left) to keep pots and pans from tipping off the stove. It was a lot easier than creating a flat spot on the stove.

We also have a "warming plate" at the front of the stove, it is an inverted railroad tie! works very well. I actually biked a good distance off road, in the snow, to retrieve it from an abandon section of rail line (it was not installed) and put it in a backpack to get it out.

We put the coffee pot on it before we go to bed at night so the water is hot in the morning (but not boiled away).


----------



## djg james

MustangMike said:


> I know that my nephew MechanicMatt shared this with SVK, but for the rest of you that may have been curious:
> 
> The cast iron frying pan we use up at the cabin is a Wagner's.
> 
> As I previously mentioned, it fits nicely between the ribs on the Barrel stove. I installed two round head bolts (one to the right and one to the left) to keep pots and pans from tipping off the stove. It was a lot easier than creating a flat spot on the stove.
> 
> We also have a "warming plate" at the front of the stove, it is an inverted railroad tie! works very well. I actually biked a good distance off road, in the snow, to retrieve it from an abandon section of rail line (it was not installed) and put it in a backpack to get it out.
> 
> We put the coffee pot on it before we go to bed at night so the water is hot in the morning (but not boiled away).


I've got one of those plates. Use it for a mini anvil. Didn't see frying pan in pic. Previous post?


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> I know that my nephew MechanicMatt shared this with SVK, but for the rest of you that may have been curious:
> 
> The cast iron frying pan we use up at the cabin is a Wagner's.
> 
> As I previously mentioned, it fits nicely between the ribs on the Barrel stove. I installed two round head bolts (one to the right and one to the left) to keep pots and pans from tipping off the stove. It was a lot easier than creating a flat spot on the stove.
> 
> We also have a "warming plate" at the front of the stove, it is an inverted railroad tie! works very well. I actually biked a good distance off road, in the snow, to retrieve it from an abandon section of rail line (it was not installed) and put it in a backpack to get it out.
> 
> We put the coffee pot on it before we go to bed at night so the water is hot in the morning (but not boiled away).


That's a pretty cool idea.
I was at a stop the other day and they had hundreds of those laying out by the track/old tracks. 
Need a good way to cut a chunk of track off for when I get the barn finished, any ideas. I could just drag a full length piece home with the big tractor lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider

SS396driver said:


> 69-70 grill . Looks like it’ll be a real nice truck when your done


The front clip is a 69/70, but most of the important bits are 72. It has the open knuckle disc brake D44 in the front. The cab is a 72, with the mirror on the windshield and the special 72-only doors. 

Some of the stuff I've done to it already, put in a sm465 4 speed in place of the auto, late model disc brake 14 bolt in the back, 30 gallon fuel tank, new wiring harness, sand blasted/painted the rear 1/2 of the frame(also fixed some frame cracks,) shackle flip, etc.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Lawless said:


> My 2001 Sportsman has the original belt as well.


 IF, you hooked onto the kinds of loads I've pulled with my Grizzly, and your belt would be dead in no time. I've pulled cars, trucks, logs and huge loads of rocks when we pick stones out of the field...

The Yamaha's have a multi plate oil cooled clutch to get the loads started, then the always tensioned belt takes over and is only used for the transmission.

SR


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> The front clip is a 69/70, but most of the important bits are 72. It has the open knuckle disc brake D44 in the front. The cab is a 72, with the mirror on the windshield and the special 72-only doors.
> 
> Some of the stuff I've done to it already, put in a sm465 4 speed in place of the auto, late model disc brake 14 bolt in the back, 30 gallon fuel tank, new wiring harness, sand blasted/painted the rear 1/2 of the frame(also fixed some frame cracks,) shackle flip, etc.


Mine also has the original 72 only doors and the 72 only mirrors .


----------



## Sawyer Rob

bob kern said:


> View attachment 1046793
> found one


 That looks like the "66" I had, mine had a 327, 220hp in it.

They sure have come a LONG way since then!

SR


----------



## Sierra_rider

Some random pics. I'm not going for a full restoration on this pickup, just a clean driver/woods truck. It actually has a really nice bed, but I'll keep that for my 71 and build a flat bed for this truck.

I rebuilt the 4 speed:






Modified some universal bucket seat brackets to fit these seats I had:








The kits only go up to about 20-21 gallons, so I made my own with a 31 gallon tank:





Frame painted:








Rockers:


----------



## Sierra_rider

My 72 is actually a mash-up of at least 2 different trucks, so I'm not going for originality on it. My 71 however, I want to do an actual restoration on and keep it as close to stock as possible. 

I actually bought this with the intent of using it as a parts truck. While beat to hell, it was too original, and with too many cool options for me to use for parts:


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> Some random pics. I'm not going for a full restoration on this pickup, just a clean driver/woods truck. It actually has a really nice bed, but I'll keep that for my 71 and build a flat bed for this truck.
> 
> I rebuilt the 4 speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified some universal bucket seat brackets to fit these seats I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kits only go up to about 20-21 gallons, so I made my own with a 31 gallon tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockers:


You belong to the 47 to current Chevy forum? It’s a great resource for these trucks . I’m on the 67-72 forums there


----------



## Sierra_rider

SS396driver said:


> You belong to the 47 to current Chevy forum? It’s a great resource for these trucks . I’m on the 67-72 forums there


I tried to join, but they wouldn't bother activating my account so I could post.


----------



## sundance

Sawyer Rob said:


> That looks like the "66" I had, mine had a 327, 220hp in it.
> 
> They sure have come a LONG way since then!
> 
> SR


My '62 Carryall ended up with a 327, 300hp (we rebuilt the original 283 a couple times). 327 came out of a wrecked Impala wagon we had.


----------



## SS396driver

Sierra_rider said:


> I tried to join, but they wouldn't bother activating my account so I could post.


It seems that they have been recently inundated with spammers . I could contact a moderator would just need the username so they could look it up .


----------



## Sierra_rider

SS396driver said:


> It seems that they have been recently inundated with spammers . I could contact a moderator would just need the username so they could look it up .


Thanks. I tried logging in with my previous name, but it seems like it's been too long to even find it. I'll try making a new account later and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Sierra_rider

The only cutting I'll be doing today...the precip comes back this afternoon, so trying to get a little riding in. Now I'm just waiting for my riding partner to show up...


----------



## SS396driver

Well found the reason the Dodge was making noise in 4 wheel drive . Damn cheap Chinese junk u joint . Bought American made spicers to replace both sides


----------



## turnkey4099

Rubber duck said:


> This is the rubber duck up here in wilkes county NC any one interested in buying 3 or 4 huge white oaks 80 to 100 feet tall and at least 48 inch diameter trying to figure out how to use this site been reading about saws on here for a long time just joined up



Welcome to the site!


----------



## turnkey4099

Re: log splitter wierd starting problem. I posted a week or two ago about having to pull, play with chock,l pull, etc many many times to get it running. New problem this morning.

Day before yesterday running fine (after the starting problem). Yesterday would only run on 1/2 choke. Today only run on about 3/4 choke. finished my load for today and considered the problem while cleaning chips/etc around the wood lot. 

What would make it run that ways? Well obviously lacking fuel. Maybe filter? No, almost new machine and a filter wouldn't plug up that fast with clean fuel. Then I added in the fact that if the fuel supply wasn't shut off when shutting down, it would flood. Okay, that was a needle valve sticking open and not a problem as long as I shut down properly. 

So this problem. Possibly a needle valve sticking almost closed? I tried the old mechanic trick and gave the bowl a couple judicious taps with a BFH. Actually I used my mini ball peen. Cured the problem for today. The engine is a Briggs.

That still leaves the cold starting problem. Simple solution is don't try starting it in much below freezing temps.


----------



## bob kern

Had a little fun today....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

sundance said:


> My '62 Carryall ended up with a 327, 300hp (we rebuilt the original 283 a couple times). 327 came out of a wrecked Impala wagon we had.


 My 66 pu came new, with the 327, I did have an "66" Impala SS with a 327-300hp, 4speed though... 

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Well found the reason the Dodge was making noise in 4 wheel drive . Damn cheap Chinese junk u joint . Bought American made spicers to replace both sides View attachment 1046972
> View attachment 1046973


 Those U-joints die from rust mostly, especially if it has loc-out hubs and don't get locked in much.

SR


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> Those U-joints die from rust mostly, especially if it has loc-out hubs and don't get locked in much.
> 
> SR


These have about 8k miles on them . I greased them regularly not a lot just a few pumps as not to blow out the seal . No lock out hubs the axles ,third member and front shaft spin at all times . I replaced the front hubs at the same time the hubs are spicers as are the new u joints I bought


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> My 66 pu came new, with the 327, I did have an "66" Impala SS with a 327-300hp, 4speed though...
> 
> SR


My 68 50th anniversary has a 327 with a turbo 400

View attachment IMG_3471.MOV


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> My 68 50th anniversary has a 327 with a turbo 400View attachment 1047019
> 
> View attachment 1047020


 So it wasn't factory? By in 68 they were either 307's or 350's...

SR


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> Re: log splitter wierd starting problem. I posted a week or two ago about having to pull, play with chock,l pull, etc many many times to get it running. New problem this morning.
> 
> Day before yesterday running fine (after the starting problem). Yesterday would only run on 1/2 choke. Today only run on about 3/4 choke. finished my load for today and considered the problem while cleaning chips/etc around the wood lot.
> 
> What would make it run that ways? Well obviously lacking fuel. Maybe filter? No, almost new machine and a filter wouldn't plug up that fast with clean fuel. Then I added in the fact that if the fuel supply wasn't shut off when shutting down, it would flood. Okay, that was a needle valve sticking open and not a problem as long as I shut down properly.
> 
> So this problem. Possibly a needle valve sticking almost closed? I tried the old mechanic trick and gave the bowl a couple judicious taps with a BFH. Actually I used my mini ball peen. Cured the problem for today. The engine is a Briggs.
> 
> That still leaves the cold starting problem. Simple solution is don't try starting it in much below freezing temps.


My 6.5hp Honda on my SuperSplit starts in cold weather on the first pull. Try cleaning the carburetor.


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> So it wasn't factory? By in 68 they were either 307's or 350's...
> 
> SR


My old deceased friend had a 68 Impala 4 door SS that was special ordered with a 327 275hp motor, bench front seat and a 4 on the floor. I have no idea how it got the SS emblems on it. We had a lot of fun with that car in my younger days. I did a little research on the Impalas. There were 38,210 SS cars made that year in all variations.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> My old deceased friend had a 68 Impala 4 door SS that was special ordered with a 327 275hp motor, bench front seat and a 4 on the floor. I have no idea how it got the SS emblems on it. We had a lot of fun with that car in my younger days.


 Maybe 69 was the first year for the 350? I'm working off memory here. 

We had a 69 Caprice; it had a 396 in it...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Sierra_rider said:


> Some random pics. I'm not going for a full restoration on this pickup, just a clean driver/woods truck. It actually has a really nice bed, but I'll keep that for my 71 and build a flat bed for this truck.
> 
> I rebuilt the 4 speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified some universal bucket seat brackets to fit these seats I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kits only go up to about 20-21 gallons, so I made my own with a 31 gallon tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockers:


 I have a couple of those HD 4-speeds in my parts dept... I believe they are SM465's...

I also have a turbo 400 and other spare parts that I'll never use...

SR


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> So it wasn't factory? By in 68 they were either 307's or 350's...
> 
> SR


100 % factory original while there is no such thing as matching number trucks because gm didn’t put partial vins on truck motors like they did in cars , it’s date coded correctly for the year of the truck . The 551 paint code and 625 parchment w cloth inserts denotes a 50th anniversary truck


----------



## Sawyer Rob

OK, thanks...it must be 69 then.

SR


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> Maybe 69 was the first year for the 350? I'm working off memory here.
> 
> We had a 69 Caprice; it had a 396 in it...
> 
> SR


I did look up this car. There was no option for the 350 in 68. I think you are right about 69 for the first year of the 350. I had a 66 Chevelle with a 396 in it.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have a couple of those HD 4-speeds in my parts dept... I believe they are SM465's...
> 
> I also have a turbo 400 and other spare parts that I'll never use...
> 
> SR


Yeah, this one is the 465. I think in pre 68 or 69, they used the sm420. IIRC, the 420 used a divorced transfer case on the 4wds.

This truck used to have a turbo 350, but I found a guy on Craigslist that wanted to trade transmissions. The turbo 350 was toast in my truck, but he didn't care...only wanted the case. He was building a rock crawler and wanted the automatic...I'm a standard transmission snob, I don't even own a vehicle that isn't a manual. We also traded transfer cases, as we both had np205 gear drives, but the input shafts are different between auto and manual equipped transfer cases. 

My old man is building a 63 gmc. He's got the 205 transfer case behind a 465 as well. I guess just because he can, he put the reduction unit from a np203 on the back of the 205...so it has a 4wd low-low.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I did look up this car. There was no option for the 350 in 68. I think you are right about 69 for the first year of the 350. I had a 66 Chevelle with a 396 in it.


Still do well almost it has a 496 in it now 
View attachment IMG_4839.MOV


----------



## MustangMike

I'm not a GM guy, but I know in early 68 you could still get a Vette with a 327/365 hp motor. I believe that later in the year only 350s were available.


----------



## Be Stihl

Brufab said:


> Just bought my first woodstove  View attachment 1038595


Hope you enjoy it, that glass door will give awesome views!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SS396driver said:


> Still do well almost it has a 496 in it now
> View attachment 1047042


 Is that a bored out 396?? lol

SR


----------



## Be Stihl

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I used to ride dirtbike quite a bit as a teenager, but we were poor kids so never had anything fast or powerful, my bike was a air cooled Suzuki 250 4 stroke.
> 
> I sold it when we moved to Texas, and then once we got to Idaho I went and got a Liquid cooled Yamaha 250 2 stroke.
> 
> I hadn't rode in a few years at that point, and that bike scared the hell out of me, and after a wreck where I took it over backwards on a steep hill and cracked my helmet front to back, I sold it and haven't touched one since.


A 250 2stroke is an animal, I grew up wanting one. Finally got one at 20 years of age and it rode me more than I rode it.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Still do well almost it has a 496 in it now
> View attachment 1047042


Very nice car. Mine was an SS convertible. It was black, black top and black interior. It had a 396, 4 speed, dual exhaust and a 12 bolt posi in it. I blew two 396 motors in it before I said it was too expensive to play with on my inferior pay back then.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


----------



## Brufab

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


----------



## Be Stihl

Sierra_rider said:


> The only cutting I'll be doing today...the precip comes back this afternoon, so trying to get a little riding in. Now I'm just waiting for my riding partner to show up...
> View attachment 1046969


Nice saw holder!


----------



## bob kern

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Hang in there kk and company!!


----------



## Vtrombly

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Philbert

turnkey4099 said:


> Re: log splitter wierd starting problem. I posted a week or two ago about having to pull, play with chock,l pull, etc many many times to get it running. New problem this morning.
> 
> Day before yesterday running fine (after the starting problem). Yesterday would only run on 1/2 choke. Today only run on about 3/4 choke. finished my load for today and considered the problem while cleaning chips/etc around the wood lot.
> 
> What would make it run that ways? Well obviously lacking fuel. Maybe filter? No, almost new machine and a filter wouldn't plug up that fast with clean fuel. Then I added in the fact that if the fuel supply wasn't shut off when shutting down, it would flood. Okay, that was a needle valve sticking open and not a problem as long as I shut down properly.
> 
> So this problem. Possibly a needle valve sticking almost closed? I tried the old mechanic trick and gave the bowl a couple judicious taps with a BFH. Actually I used my mini ball peen. Cured the problem for today. The engine is a Briggs.
> 
> That still leaves the cold starting problem. Simple solution is don't try starting it in much below freezing temps.


Have you priced a new carb?

Might be easiest solution. 

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

JimR said:


> My 6.5hp Honda on my SuperSplit starts in cold weather on the first pull. Try cleaning the carburetor.



shouldn't need that and it starts/runs fine in warm weather. machine only has 3 winters on it. Needle vavle sticking open was from day one.


----------



## turnkey4099

JimR said:


> My 6.5hp Honda on my SuperSplit starts in cold weather on the first pull. Try cleaning the carburetor.


I love Honda engines. Start first pull every time. I had two lawnmowers and a rototiller with those engines. First lawn mower was still a one pull machine even after some 20 years of heavy use and low compression.


----------



## turnkey4099

Philbert said:


> Have you priced a new carb?
> 
> Might be easiest solution.
> 
> Philbert



I've debated that and it may happen sometime when the weather warms up. No heated space to work on it this time of year.


----------



## Highlander1959

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


I don't know about Western Maine but in Ohio, the Emerald Ash Borer has killed thousands of Ash trees. They're standing dead everywhere and in most cases all you have to do is ask when you see them and people will be delighted to have them removed. The community my mom lived in told everyone to cut them all down, dead or alive, before they started falling and I've had all the firewood I could handle for several years now.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Hope you feel better soon. I had it back when it was the "delta" strain back in the summer of '21. I actually felt pretty good at first and was out splitting firewood and doing work around the property...big mistake, it hit me hard on probably day 5ish. I had a cough and other symptoms that followed me for months afterwards. 

So...my advice is to definitely rest up and drink plenty of water. Even if you start to feel better, just sit your ass down on the couch until you know you're good...I know a few people that were feeling better and then got hit with a 2nd wave of symptoms, covid is kinda odd that way.


----------



## mountainguyed67

turnkey4099 said:


> No heated space to work on it this time of year.



Your dining room isn’t heated?


----------



## farmer steve

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Take care man. Keep an eye on your oxygen levels. I ended up in the hospital this summer for 5 days. Lots of fluids.


----------



## Squareground3691

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Stay positive, and let ur body dictate ur actions, and hopefully it’s passes without bad side effects, and ur Squaw too. This latest variant is supposedly very contagious, but not as damaging to the body as earlier ones.


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> I love Honda engines. Start first pull every time. I had two lawnmowers and a rototiller with those engines. First lawn mower was still a one pull machine even after some 20 years of heavy use and low compression.


My previous 5.5hp Honda that was on my SuperSplit always started on the first pull. I bought that splitter used back in the mid 90's. I believe that they are the best motors on the market.


----------



## sundance

turnkey4099 said:


> shouldn't need that and it starts/runs fine in warm weather. machine only has 3 winters on it. Needle vavle sticking open was from day one.


Winter starting is always a challenge because you're fighting the pump and cold thick hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Squareground3691

JimR said:


> My previous 5.5hp Honda that was on my SuperSplit always started on the first pull. I bought that splitter used back in the mid 90's. I believe that they are the best motors on the market.


Honda small engines , are in a class of their own .


----------



## Brufab

Squareground3691 said:


> Honda small engines , are in a class of their own .


And passenger vehicles there was a wall of fame in this Honda dealership I did work for tons of late 80's and early 90's with 3,4,500,000k miles on them. They had pics of the car with a service record. Just regular routine maintenance on the wearable parts


----------



## bob kern

sundance said:


> Winter starting is always a challenge because you're fighting the pump and cold thick hydraulic fluid.


Exactly! I would prefer a clutch you could disengage!


----------



## Brufab

bob kern said:


> Exactly! I would prefer a clutch you could disengage!


If you guys have DeWalt batteries this is a game changer in winter, especially for prewarming equipment and unfreezing things that are froze


----------



## JimR

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


I hope you and your wife make a speedy recovery. Been there done that in mid January 2020 from a business trip to L.A. It was the worst week of my life after I got home. Get well fast.


----------



## JimR

turnkey4099 said:


> shouldn't need that and it starts/runs fine in warm weather. machine only has 3 winters on it. Needle vavle sticking open was from day one.


Try polishing the outside of the needle. Maybe it has burrs on it.


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> And passenger vehicles there was a wall of fame in this Honda dealership I did work for tons of late 80's and early 90's with 3,4,500,000k miles on them. They had pics of the car with a service record. Just regular routine maintenance on the wearable parts


My wife has owned nothing but Hondas and an Acura since 1987. All of them were well over 100K miles when we sold them. I never had to do any motor work on them other than the normal timing belt and a water pump maintenance. The Acura had 218k on it when we sold it. That motor purred like a kitten and didn't use any oil.


----------



## WoodAbuser

JimR said:


> Try polishing the outside of the needle. Maybe it has burrs on it.


That and a float that isn't set correctly.


----------



## JimR

bob kern said:


> Exactly! I would prefer a clutch you could disengage!


The SuperSplit is mechanical and the Honda motor does have a clutch on it. My NorthStar 37ton splitter has a Honda on it and it starts on the first pull in cold weather. You can feel the resistance of the oil when you pull the recoil on it.


----------



## JimR

mainewoods said:


> Thought maybe you guy's that scrounge wood, might share some of your scrounging methods with the seemingly growing crowd of newbie wood burners. From what I have been reading, they would be quite appreciative to hear how you score, and where you score. There is a lot of useful and interesting information scattered throughout the firewood forum. I thought it might be nice to share some of your experiences in one thread, for those who are just starting out and maybe those who are struggling a bit. Thanks to anyone who cares to share.


There should be lots of trees available in Maine for you to get your hands on. Neighbors are your first source for free wood. Word of mouth that you will remove trees for firewood goes a long way to get trees for free. I use to do some tree cutting for a few people at cheap prices and took all the wood. Now I have more of my own to deal with because of dying Ash trees.


----------



## Brufab

JimR said:


> My wife has owned nothing but Hondas and an Acura since 1987. All of them were well over 100K miles when we sold them. I never had to do any motor work on them other than the normal timing belt and a water pump maintenance. The Acura had 218k on it when we sold it. That motor purred like a kitten and didn't use any oil.


My wife has a 04 honda crv going on 210k I have a 97 crv going on 130k we had another 97 crv that was well into the mid 250k range. Just in Michigan the dang thing rusts out bad before the motor even thinks about conking out. I would like to find a first gen crv that was from a state that doesn't use salt or calcium chloride on there roads


----------



## JimR

Brufab said:


> My wife has a 04 honda crv going on 210k I have a 97 crv going on 130k we had another 97 crv that was well into the mid 250k range. Just in Michigan the dang thing rusts out bad before the motor even thinks about conking out. I would like to find a first gen crv that was from a state that doesn't use salt or calcium chloride on there roads


Get one from down South and rust proof it.


----------



## SS396driver

Sawyer Rob said:


> Is that a bored out 396?? lol
> 
> SR


Bored with a stroker crank and rods . I did modernize the cam its a full roller now so no more super high zinc oils with the super high price


----------



## SS396driver

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


Here’s to a speedy recovery . I had it last fall my 88 year old mom gave it to me . She did early voting and then came to my house for the weekend for a birthday party. Well there was no party but both her and I had very mild symptoms lasted about 4 days but the fatigue lasted a good two weeks . My wife never got it think I got it on the two hour car ride from her place to mine .


----------



## Vtrombly

Philbert said:


> That’s what I use.
> 
> Philbert


Hi Philbert have you tried the purple power at all? I was wondering if it was close to the super clean being that I can get it right in town easier.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Bored with a stroker crank and rods . I did modernize the cam its a full roller now so no more super high zinc oils with the super high price


Rislone sells a zinc additive for cheap money.


----------



## MechanicMatt

MustangMike told me I don’t post often enough, truth be told, it’s probably been over a year. This was my Sunday morning workout time to get cleaned up for Church

Got this red oak from the brother in-laws property. Spit it this morning


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Rislone sells a zinc additive for cheap money.


Would rather do away with it than guess if the ZZDP is high enough in a high performance motor .

Feel like this adding stuff.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> shouldn't need that and it starts/runs fine in warm weather. machine only has 3 winters on it. Needle vavle sticking open was from day one.


Clean the carb, while you're in there you may find something. 


WoodAbuser said:


> That and a float that isn't set correctly.


How do you set the float on them, you just put the pin thru it and the needle on the float.


JimR said:


> You can feel the resistance of the oil when you pull the recoil on it.


Warming the unit before pulling helps reduce that, good thing you have a honda so it's not really a problem though  .


bob kern said:


> Exactly! I would prefer a clutch you could disengage!


Swisher makes a splitter that the pump is run off a belt, and there is an engagement/ disconnect lever. It works well for cold weather starting, but it seems like it's very hard on the belt engaging it when it's real cold. 


Brufab said:


> If you guys have DeWalt batteries this is a game changer in winter, especially for prewarming equipment and unfreezing things that are frozeView attachment 1047152


That's a great option for warming a splitter prior to starting it.
When I have a splitter that doesn't like starting in the cold, I put a tarp over it and then put a hose off the exhaust on my car/truck under the tarp, give it a half hour and bam, she's running.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> MustangMike told me I don’t post often enough, truth be told, it’s probably been over a year. This was my Sunday morning workout time to get cleaned up for Church
> 
> Got this red oak from the brother in-laws property. Spit it this morning
> View attachment 1047155


Good to see you here Matt. 
Nice load.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

JimR said:


> My wife has owned nothing but Hondas and an Acura since 1987. All of them were well over 100K miles when we sold them. I never had to do any motor work on them other than the normal timing belt and a water pump maintenance. The Acura had 218k on it when we sold it. That motor purred like a kitten and didn't use any oil.


 My wife bought a 2012 Chevy Impala, she put 252,000 miles on it and then decided she needed AWD, so she bought another Chevy three years ago, she's crowding 80,000 miles on this one, she always gets her service done by her Chevy dealer.

Anyway, I've been driving the Impala now, and it now has 255,000 miles on it, and other than oil changes/tires/brakes and ONE battery, it's had struts, one wheel bearing, one throttle position sensor and a solenoid in the intake.....that's it.

It still starts/drives like new and EVERYTHING works in the car and doesn't burn oil.

SR


----------



## Brufab

Sawyer Rob said:


> My wife bought a 2012 Chevy Impala, she put 252,000 miles on it and then decided she needed AWD, so she bought another Chevy three years ago, she's crowding 80,000 miles on this one, she always gets her service done by her Chevy dealer.
> 
> Anyway, I've been driving the Impala now, and it now has 255,000 miles on it, and other than oil changes/tires/brakes and ONE battery, it's had struts, one wheel bearing, one throttle position sensor and a solenoid in the intake.....that's it.
> 
> It still starts/drives like new and EVERYTHING works in the car and doesn't burn oil.
> 
> SR


Yea hard to kill some of them Impalas I think the 3.8 engine iirc


----------



## MustangMike

KK, best of luck with the Covid with you and your other half.

I had it late this summer, but it was not that bad. My first day was the worst, the next day I was 50% better, than a little better each day after that.

But Covid does prey on vulnerabilities and everyone's experience is different, luckily the only one I had is age, so I never got the jab.

Vulnerabilities: Age, overweight, high blood pressure, diabetes, heart problems, smoking, not having O+ blood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

bob kern said:


> Exactly! I would prefer a clutch you could disengage!


 Mine has one, also it starts easy, sloooowly sips fuel and no matter how deep the snow gets, it easily drives right to where I want to split. lol







SR


----------



## MustangMike

Most cars, with today's oil and anti-freeze will give you a long ride, and trust me, I don't drive like Grandma Moses!

Both my T-Birds, an 85 Turbo Coupe and 92 Super Coupe (both with 5 speed manuals) got me over 250,000 miles, my 2000 Mustang GT Feature Car had over 200,000 when a spark plug stripped. I was away in upstate NY and the dealer I brought it to screwed up the repair.

The original engine in my current 2006 Mustang went 129,000 miles with an AM Supercharger that lifted Hp by 70%, so it did not do badly, and I jumped on it a lot!

The Kohler engine on my splitter and the Kawasaki engine on my Zero turn both start instantly and run great.

My Polaris ATV is much slower to start, but it always does, so I live with it!

Most stuff out there now adays is pretty darn good, and I remember the not so good days with points and condensers pretty well!


----------



## MechanicMatt

chipper1 said:


> Good to see you here Matt.
> Nice load.


Thanks, how’ve you been?

I still cut and split all my house heating needs. Just fell deep into the Gun Acquisition Disease, it’s a bit more expensive that the Chainsaw Acquisition Disease. That and two teenage daughters keep me very busy.


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Thanks, how’ve you been?
> 
> I still cut and split all my house heating needs. Just fell deep into the Gun Acquisition Disease, it’s a bit more expensive that the Chainsaw Acquisition Disease. That and two teenage daughters keep me very busy.


Doing great here thanks.
Back in the semi again, so I won't be doing as much cutting/playing with saws, but I'll still cut for the house and help friends with tree work/firewood when I can.
Yeah, my "little" boy ain't so little anymore, he was over 6' while 14, and he's 15 now. One of my younger daughters is a teen, and they can keep us real busy, but I think that keeps us moving more, which is a good thing .
Heading out shortly to noodle some spruce, should make some nice bedding for the chickens.


----------



## Philbert

Vtrombly said:


> Hi Philbert have you tried the purple power at all? I was wondering if it was close to the super clean being that I can get it right in town easier.


Actually, I found ‘SuperClean’ at Menard’s when first looking for ‘Purple Power’! I assumed they were the same.

The SuperClean worked great. When I finally found Purple Power I was disappointed in the results. Reading the labels, SuperClean has sodium hydroxide (lye), which eats the grease. So, in ‘Philbert’s Chain Challenge’ thread I went down a rabbit hole trying pure lye, making my own from wood ash (like the pioneers), and talking to a technical rep at Zep chemicals, etc.

The Zep guy convinced me that a good, commercial degreaser cleans up and carries away other types of dirt too. 

So, color aside, look for sodium hydroxide on the label or SDS. I have also seen it on some Zep (Home Depot) and other brands.

Pure lye is available in some plumbing aisles as drain cleaner, and food grade lye (!!!) is available on line for making soap and some food preservation techniques (e.g. lutefisk). Use with care.

On plastics I often try citrus based cleaners first. Purple Power might be a better choice for some other applications. 

Philbert






Philbert Meets the STIHL RS3


(NOTE: I have tried to replace lost photos in this thread - some may not be the same as the originals) Intro / Background OK, I can't port a saw like Mastermind and some others, but I can scrounge, save, and rehabilitate some chains that were not loved by their mothers, and restore them to...




www.arboristsite.com










Philbert's Chain Salvage Challenge


next time try out a new technique and you will be finished in a few moments. Use a torch and burn it hot for a few seconds and then dump the chain into some oil. Finished. The chain will move nice a easily again and no need for any cleaning whatsoever. I use recycled engine oil for this. What...




www.arboristsite.com





Around Post #190, plus others.


----------



## Vtrombly

Philbert said:


> Actually, I found ‘SuperClean’ at Menard’s when first looking for ‘Purple Power’! Assumed they were the same.
> 
> The SuperClean worked great. When I finally found Purple Power I was disappointed in the results. Reading the labels, SuperClean has sodium hydroxide (lye), which eats the grease. So, in ‘Philbert’s Chain Challenge’ thread I went down a rabbit hole trying pure lye, making my own from wood ash (like the pioneers), and talking to a technical rep at Zep chemicals, etc.
> 
> The Zep guy convinced me that a good, commercial degreaser cleans up and carries away other types of dirt too.
> 
> So, color aside, look for sodium hydroxide on the label or SDS. I have also seen it on some Zep (Home Depot) and other brands.
> 
> Pure lye is available in some plumbing aisles as drain cleaner, and food grade lye (!!!) is available on line for making soap and some food preservation techniques (e.g. lutefisk). Use with care.
> 
> On plastics I often try citrus based cleaners first. Purple Power might be a better choice for some other applications.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert Meets the STIHL RS3
> 
> 
> (NOTE: I have tried to replace lost photos in this thread - some may not be the same as the originals) Intro / Background OK, I can't port a saw like Mastermind and some others, but I can scrounge, save, and rehabilitate some chains that were not loved by their mothers, and restore them to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert's Chain Salvage Challenge
> 
> 
> next time try out a new technique and you will be finished in a few moments. Use a torch and burn it hot for a few seconds and then dump the chain into some oil. Finished. The chain will move nice a easily again and no need for any cleaning whatsoever. I use recycled engine oil for this. What...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around Post #190, plus others.


Thanks Philbert I'll stick with the Super Clean I'm glad I asked before I wasted money on the purple power.


----------



## Squareground3691

Couple new half’s, Kelley Works , Collins


----------



## chipper1

Just threw 4 splits of HVBW into the wood burner .
Next up, more HVBL .


----------



## JimR

Sawyer Rob said:


> My wife bought a 2012 Chevy Impala, she put 252,000 miles on it and then decided she needed AWD, so she bought another Chevy three years ago, she's crowding 80,000 miles on this one, she always gets her service done by her Chevy dealer.
> 
> Anyway, I've been driving the Impala now, and it now has 255,000 miles on it, and other than oil changes/tires/brakes and ONE battery, it's had struts, one wheel bearing, one throttle position sensor and a solenoid in the intake.....that's it.
> 
> It still starts/drives like new and EVERYTHING works in the car and doesn't burn oil.
> 
> SR


That is the way it should be. You are lucky on the wheel bearings. They normally crap out between 100-150k


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> Most cars, with today's oil and anti-freeze will give you a long ride, and trust me, I don't drive like Grandma Moses!
> 
> Both my T-Birds, an 85 Turbo Coupe and 92 Super Coupe (both with 5 speed manuals) got me over 250,000 miles, my 2000 Mustang GT Feature Car had over 200,000 when a spark plug stripped. I was away in upstate NY and the dealer I brought it to screwed up the repair.
> 
> The original engine in my current 2006 Mustang went 129,000 miles with an AM Supercharger that lifted Hp by 70%, so it did not do badly, and I jumped on it a lot!
> 
> The Kohler engine on my splitter and the Kawasaki engine on my Zero turn both start instantly and run great.
> 
> My Polaris ATV is much slower to start, but it always does, so I live with it!
> 
> Most stuff out there now adays is pretty darn good, and I remember the not so good days with points and condensers pretty well!


when they screwed the repair,,whdja do???


----------



## MechanicMatt

olyman said:


> when they screwed the repair,,whdja do???


It spit out a plug and they tried to “fix it” with a insert. Didn’t go well. He ended up putting a crate engine in it. Any competent guy can put a threaded insert in properly…

I’m under the belief they had an out of town guy and stuck it to him with a big fat Repair Order.


----------



## MustangMike

olyman said:


> when they screwed the repair,,whdja do???


They ended up replacing the engine. The cost difference between that and new heads was not much. I was not happy but was on the road and "stuck".

That car was a 2000 Zinc Yellow Mustang GT feature car. Only 917 were built. It has been restored and is in Middletown NY.

When the retro style Mustangs came out in 2005 I knew I had to have one, but it was not till 2006 that they stopped charging over list price for them. Also, my Vista Bule Metallic was a new color in 2006, the 2005 blue was a purple blue I did not like.


----------



## olyman

MustangMike said:


> They ended up replacing the engine. The cost difference between that and new heads was not much. I was not happy but was on the road and "stuck".
> 
> That car was a 2000 Zinc Yellow Mustang GT feature car. Only 917 were built. It has been restored and is in Middletown NY.
> 
> When the retro style Mustangs came out in 2005 I knew I had to have one, but it was not till 2006 that they stopped charging over list price for them. Also, my Vista Bule Metallic was a new color in 2006, the 2005 blue was a purple blue I did not like.


there are still unsrupulous dealers out there............................


----------



## farmer steve

@MustangMike. Saw this and thought of you.


----------



## farmer steve

Since we're on a car scrounging topic. There is wood involved to stay semi on topic. Saw this one at Walmart this morning. Late 40's I think.


----------



## turnkey4099

mountainguyed67 said:


> Your dining room isn’t heated?



Now there is a good idea!!!....um...maybe not. Last time I worked on a saw there my wife asked if I wanted to buy a new saw. Being rather occupied with a very small screw at the time I didn't think and replied "not thanks, I already have three" Then it hit me what I had said, she only knew about 2.


----------



## MustangMike

farmer steve said:


> @MustangMike. Saw this and thought of you.
> View attachment 1047226


He is exactly right; a lot of guys generate so much HP in a streetcar that they cannot put it to good use!

I also like another one of his great quotes. When his Mustang GT-350s were racing against the Corvettes a reporter asked him when he was going to replace the rear axle with IRS? His response was: "They are winning, ain't they?" His re-designed traction bars that did not ruin handling were key!


----------



## turnkey4099

Sawyer Rob said:


> Mine has one, also it starts easy, sloooowly sips fuel and no matter how deep the snow gets, it easily drives right to where I want to split. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



Wow!! Now that is a LOG SPLITTER.


----------



## MustangMike

Shelby could be both a genius and a fraud!

When he had to build 500 GT-350s in order to race them he did not have them done, so he put 500 cars in a parking lot, the first 3 rows were GT-350s, the rest were just plain jane Mustangs ... but he passed the inspection!

The GT-350 package transformed the Mustang into a real performance car, everything was better! But most of the GT-500s were kind of a fraud (except the KRs).

The early 428s had 390 heads on them. They could barely feed a 390 with a 4 barrel, they had no chance of properly feeding a 428 with 2 - 4 barrels. The later KRs had 428 heads and were true performers. A lot of folks thought he was putting 427 Ford motors in them (as were in the 427 AC Cobras) but only a few experimental ones were built that way.

390, 427 and 428 are all FE Ford motors, but 427 Medium riser heads have valves too large for the smaller bore 428 or 390. A 428 CJ head has 427 low riser valves and combustion chambers, but 427 Medium riser ports.

Bore size for 390 + 410 Mercury is 4.05

Bore size for 406 + 428 is 4.13

Bore size for a 427 is 4.23

390, 406 + 427 all have the same stroke and are internally balanced. The 410 and 428 have a longer stroke (both use an externally balanced 428 crank).

The 427 Ford engine was a racing motor and only installed in a very limited # of street cars (never in a Mustang). It was much more expensive to produce due to the larger thin-walled bore, cross bolted mains, and side oiler block. The piston pins were also dead on center, instead of being a bit offset to facilitate a smooth idle.


----------



## chipper1

For the scroungers...








1967 Chevy II Nova - collectibles - by owner - sale


Mint, beautiful none straighter…show quality all original Chevrolet sport coupe. 327-275hp with 4 spd. Rare with protecto-plate. Please call for additional info, no texts, landline. Considering...



kalamazoo.craigslist.org


----------



## bob kern

chipper1 said:


> Just threw 4 splits of HVBW into the wood burner .
> Next up, more HVBL .


NOOOOO!!!!!!!! NOT HVBW


----------



## LondonNeil

Kodiak Kid said:


> My Squaw tested positive fir Covid and now I got it pretty bad. Its a bum deal!  Hope those of you that haven't gotten it yet never do, and the ones that have. Don't get it again.


The 'Kraken' variant of Omicron is taking over, highly transmissible but no sign it's now dangerous than Omicron, which itself is tame compared to early strains. Fingers crossed you'll be fine. Merry knock you over for a week plus though. Triple dosed with microchips of two different chip factories here but when I got it first time about 10 months ago it was weird, all sorts of symptoms that would come and go in hours then come back days later! Worst day was about 10 days in when I thought I was over it although today could have been down to just being whacked as the whole family had it together and it's wearing when 3 young kids are stuck at home!
Wife caught it again only 4-5 months later, and was fine that time, surprised that no one else caught it they time.


----------



## LondonNeil

MechanicMatt said:


> MustangMike told me I don’t post often enough, truth be told, it’s probably been over a year. This was my Sunday morning workout time to get cleaned up for Church
> 
> Got this red oak from the brother in-laws property. Spit it this morning
> View attachment 1047155


Always good to see and hear from an old contributor!


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Shelby could be both a genius and a fraud!
> 
> When he had to build 500 GT-350s in order to race them he did not have them done, so he put 500 cars in a parking lot, the first 3 rows were GT-350s, the rest were just plain jane Mustangs ... but he passed the inspection!
> 
> The GT-350 package transformed the Mustang into a real performance car, everything was better! But most of the GT-500s were kind of a fraud (except the KRs).
> 
> The early 428s had 390 heads on them. They could barely feed a 390 with a 4 barrel, they had no chance of properly feeding a 428 with 2 - 4 barrels. The later KRs had 428 heads and were true performers. A lot of folks thought he was putting 427 Ford motors in them (as were in the 427 AC Cobras) but only a few experimental ones were built that way.
> 
> 390, 427 and 428 are all FE Ford motors, but 427 Medium riser heads have valves too large for the smaller bore 428 or 390. A 428 CJ head has 427 low riser valves and combustion chambers, but 427 Medium riser ports.
> 
> Bore size for 390 + 410 Mercury is 4.05
> 
> Bore size for 406 + 428 is 4.13
> 
> Bore size for a 427 is 4.23
> 
> 390, 406 + 427 all have the same stroke and are internally balanced. The 410 and 428 have a longer stroke (both use an externally balanced 428 crank).
> 
> The 427 Ford engine was a racing motor and only installed in a very limited # of street cars (never in a Mustang). It was much more expensive to produce due to the larger thin-walled bore, cross bolted mains, and side oiler block. The piston pins were also dead on center, instead of being a bit offset to facilitate a smooth idle.


I know where there is a real 427 63 Galaxy that is unrestored and in great shape . Friend of mine who passed owned it . His kids are still trying to sort everything out and it’s been conveyed that I have right of first refusal . They knew we were good friends and he wanted my Chevelle and I wanted his Galaxy .


----------



## WoodAbuser

SS396driver said:


> I know where there is a real 427 63 Galaxy that is unrestored and in great shape . Friend of mine who passed owned it . His kids are still trying to sort everything out and it’s been conveyed that I have right of first refusal . They knew we were good friends and he wanted my Chevelle and I wanted his Galaxy .


Sorry for your loss.
I can't imagine that there could have been very many built with that engine.


----------



## MustangMike

Wow, I'm envisioning a 2-door sports roof!

Wish I had garage space for such a thing ... would love to see it!

ps - I learned to drive on a 64 Galaxy - 4 door with a 352. It must of had gears, got lousy gas mileage but really launched! Was a sleeper.


----------



## Sierra_rider

MustangMike said:


> Shelby could be both a genius and a fraud!
> 
> When he had to build 500 GT-350s in order to race them he did not have them done, so he put 500 cars in a parking lot, the first 3 rows were GT-350s, the rest were just plain jane Mustangs ... but he passed the inspection!



Kinda sounds like something I read about the Porsche 917...I guess in the sports-prototype of sports car racing at the time, they were limited to a certain displacement for non-production cars...but if they made a certain amount of cars(think it was 25), they could have increased displacement. So Porsche built a handful of driving cars and then a bunch more that were unpowered and sat on rigid chassis with trailer axles. The inspectors looked at a couple of the running cars at the front of the line and then called them good. The 917 went on to be one of the most dominate Le Mans cars of all time. I think it was over 600hp in a car that weighed less than 2k lbs...they almost hit 250mph at Le Mans...back in the early 70's. They had a 5.0 flat 12, the can am cars were even boosted.

I was able to grab a photo of this 917 at Canepa's in Scotts Valley, CA last year...check this place out if any of you guys ever find your selves in the Santa Cruz area.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Spent the whole weekend in a fishing rod building class. Had a great time and walked away with a real nice custom fishing rod.

Hopefully I didn’t miss too much Convo this weekend, too much to read in one sitting lol.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Would rather do away with it than guess if the ZZDP is high enough in a high performance motor .
> 
> Feel like this adding stuff. View attachment 1047157


I'm running it in my Kioti diesel and my RAM 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sierra_rider said:


> Kinda sounds like something I read about the Porsche 917...I guess in the sports-prototype of sports car racing at the time, they were limited to a certain displacement for non-production cars...but if they made a certain amount of cars(think it was 25), they could have increased displacement. So Porsche built a handful of driving cars and then a bunch more that were unpowered and sat on rigid chassis with trailer axles. The inspectors looked at a couple of the running cars at the front of the line and then called them good. The 917 went on to be one of the most dominate Le Mans cars of all time. I think it was over 600hp in a car that weighed less than 2k lbs...they almost hit 250mph at Le Mans...back in the early 70's. They had a 5.0 flat 12, the can am cars were even boosted.
> 
> I was able to grab a photo of this 917 at Canepa's in Scotts Valley, CA last year...check this place out if any of you guys ever find your selves in the Santa Cruz area.


The 917 and the GT40 are two of the most recognizable race cars of the “Golden Era”

Absolute BEAUTIFUL lines!


----------



## Sierra_rider

MechanicMatt said:


> The 917 and the GT40 are two of the most recognizable race cars of the “Golden Era”
> 
> Absolute BEAUTIFUL lines!



Agreed, both are just beautiful cars...I'll add the Cobra Daytona coupe as my favorite looking sports/race car of all time.

Here's several other photos I saved from that place...this guy has an exotic/race car dealership here as well, but a lot of these are part of his private collection. Some of his race cars are/were extremely important cars to motor racing. He had several _real_ Cobras for sale when I was there, I only grabbed a photo of one of them. It probably goes without saying, but there isn't a price listed on any of the cars in there. One of those things, that if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it.


----------



## rarefish383

MustangMike said:


> Shelby could be both a genius and a fraud!
> 
> When he had to build 500 GT-350s in order to race them he did not have them done, so he put 500 cars in a parking lot, the first 3 rows were GT-350s, the rest were just plain jane Mustangs ... but he passed the inspection!
> 
> The GT-350 package transformed the Mustang into a real performance car, everything was better! But most of the GT-500s were kind of a fraud (except the KRs).
> 
> The early 428s had 390 heads on them. They could barely feed a 390 with a 4 barrel, they had no chance of properly feeding a 428 with 2 - 4 barrels. The later KRs had 428 heads and were true performers. A lot of folks thought he was putting 427 Ford motors in them (as were in the 427 AC Cobras) but only a few experimental ones were built that way.
> 
> 390, 427 and 428 are all FE Ford motors, but 427 Medium riser heads have valves too large for the smaller bore 428 or 390. A 428 CJ head has 427 low riser valves and combustion chambers, but 427 Medium riser ports.
> 
> Bore size for 390 + 410 Mercury is 4.05
> 
> Bore size for 406 + 428 is 4.13
> 
> Bore size for a 427 is 4.23
> 
> 390, 406 + 427 all have the same stroke and are internally balanced. The 410 and 428 have a longer stroke (both use an externally balanced 428 crank).
> 
> The 427 Ford engine was a racing motor and only installed in a very limited # of street cars (never in a Mustang). It was much more expensive to produce due to the larger thin-walled bore, cross bolted mains, and side oiler block. The piston pins were also dead on center, instead of being a bit offset to facilitate a smooth idle.


Mike, my room mate had a 70 429 CJ Torino, Orange, shaker hood, multi colored stripe, 430 locker, 4 speed. Where did those 385 engines fall in the hierarchy of the Ford big blocks? Or were They just too late?


farmer steve said:


> Since we're on a car scrounging topic. There is wood involved to stay semi on topic. Saw this one at Walmart this morning. Late 40's I think.
> View attachment 1047228
> View attachment 1047229


I vaguely remember my aunt and uncle having an old woody wagon.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> I know where there is a real 427 63 Galaxy that is unrestored and in great shape . Friend of mine who passed owned it . His kids are still trying to sort everything out and it’s been conveyed that I have right of first refusal . They knew we were good friends and he wanted my Chevelle and I wanted his Galaxy .


In high school we had a guy that was known for his big block mustang. Those close to him knew of several other cars he had. He was all F’ed up on dope and alcohol and passed a car on a blind hill and hit a Jeep Wagoneer head on killing both parents. When he killed those people he was driving a 67 GTO. He was killed also, and his two passengers survived.
Not long ago I had some plumbing done. My plumber is a few years younger than me, went to our high school, and is a third generation plumber in the area. We were eating lunch, looking at my yearbook. I said, I wonder what ever happened to Zack’s Mustang. He looked over and said, it’s still in his parents barn, with his Thunderbolt. He said the cars are well known in the collectors world, and the parents recognize the historic value of them, but don’t ever want them sold while they are living. They have made arrangements for them after they die. I’m waiting to see if they make the news.


----------



## Lionsfan

svk said:


> Hi guys. Spent the whole weekend in a fishing rod building class. Had a great time and walked away with a real nice custom fishing rod.
> 
> Hopefully I didn’t miss too much Convo this weekend, too much to read in one sitting lol.


Let's have some pics!! I've built rods for close 40 years, and I love seeing new people take an interest in it!


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> I'm running it in my Kioti diesel and my RAM 6.4 Hemi.


Why would you run it in a newer engine? There is no need to use it, actually ZZDP and it can ruin a cat that was the main reason to remove it .


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Why would you run it in a newer engine? There is no need actually ZZDP and it can ruin a cat that was the main reason to remove it .


For better lubrication. It is in the oil not the gas. Since my truck and tractor do not burn oil it won't affect the cats on them. From what I have read on diesel oil there is still zinc being used in the motor oil unlike automotive oils.


----------



## svk

Lionsfan said:


> Let's have some pics!! I've built rods for close 40 years, and I love seeing new people take an interest in it!


That's awesome! I will try to get some pics up shortly.


----------



## GrizG

Felixia, "The Female Lumberjack" is very witty... This video is one example... Her first short was too... 

She made history too. She was the first woman ever to compete at Stihl Timbersports World Championship!


----------



## Be Stihl

Sawdust Man said:


> Looks kinda like honey locust from here....
> Pretty sure that's not ash bark, and the wood looks too yellow for ash.
> 
> Edit: kidney stones suck!


Could be locust, it has a funny yellow


----------



## MustangMike

rarefish383 said:


> Mike, my room mate had a 70 429 CJ Torino, Orange, shaker hood, multi colored stripe, 430 locker, 4 speed. Where did those 385 engines fall in the hierarchy of the Ford big blocks? Or were They just too late?


The 385 series big blocks (429/460), the 351 Clevland and Boss 302 heads all had canted valves and were developed after Ford "stole" a GM engineer. They were a little late to the party, coming in at the end of the Muscle Car era.

As a result, they produced great HP, but the heads were a little heavier. Worse for the 385 engines, they had large bores that resulted in long (heavy) blocks, and the cars were never designed for them. As a result, if you fit both a FE motor and a 385 motor against the firewall, the 385 will have a lot more weight in front of the front wheels, which ruins handling and launching (straight line).

To resolve the weight issue, they developed the Boss 429 with aluminum hemi style heads for NASCAR. It was the same weight as a FE motor and made more Hp. They were used in the 1969 Talladega's, but half the racers ripped the 429s out and put the 427s back in because the 429s pushed too much in the turns.

It was much like comparing a 440 to a 426 Hemi (the Hemi was heavier but made more Hp). At the track, with slicks, the Hemi was better, but on the street, take the 440! It is hard to catch a car that out launches you.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> For better lubrication. It is in the oil not the gas. Since my truck and tractor do not burn oil it won't affect the cats on them. From what I have read on diesel oil there is still zinc being used in the motor oil unlike automotive oils.


You tractor has a cat? Wasnt talking about the tractor but the levels for zinc and phosphorus have been greatly reduced in diesel oil too. 
All engines use oil there is no way around it, it may look fine on the stick but there is no way to eliminate blow by. New cars have roller lifters and rockers which dont need the additive . Flat tappets with stamped rockers needed it specially during break in . The crank/cam bearings dont need it at all .
It's your car but I feel it's a waste of money and could possibly cause problems down the line . 
That being said I use this in all my flat tappet vehicles .


----------



## MustangMike

Any pics of that 63 427 Galaxy? I presume it is a 4 speed, bench or bucket seats?


----------



## SS396driver

MustangMike said:


> Any pics of that 63 427 Galaxy? I presume it is a 4 speed, bench or bucket seats?


4 speed bench seat . I have no pictures of it Black on black original paint but it has that 70s mashed with the 80s look to it Cragers Firestone wide ovals and Super trap mufflers sticking out from under the bumper.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> You tractor has a cat? Wasnt talking about the tractor but the levels for zinc and phosphorus have been greatly reduced in diesel oil too.
> All engines use oil there is no way around it, it may look fine on the stick but there is no way to eliminate blow by. New cars have roller lifters and rockers which dont need the additive . Flat tappets with stamped rockers needed it specially during break in . The crank/cam bearings dont need it at all .
> It's your car but I feel it's a waste of money and could possibly cause problems down the line .
> That being said I use this in all my flat tappet vehicles . View attachment 1047466



My tractor has a DPF canister that burns off every 30 - 70 hours depending on the exhaust restrictions inside of it. My Kioti dealer told me to run Sweets HotShots oil additive or some other kind with zinc in it. As an ex mechanic I know that all motors use some oil. Neither of these vehicles are oil burners per say. The reason that I am using it in my RAM is to hopefully prevent a cam and lifter failure in the motor. The Hemis are having issues wiping these parts out. Nobody will take responsibility as to whether is is poor quality parts or piss poor oil lubrication at an idle. My solution was to start running Mobil 1 full synthetic 15 - 50 in my truck with the zinc additive. Owners are complaining of motors ticking when they first start up due to no oil on the cam and lifters. The next thing you read is that they now have a skip in the motor and a wiped out cam lobe or a wiped out roller on a lifter. If I can help to prevent this catastrophic cam/roller failure for cheap money I will. If I lose a cam lobe or lifter roller I'll know that it is a poor quality part that caused it and not from running 0 - 20w or 5 - 20w oil in my motor. I do know about the Chevy 307 cam failures from way back when I first started working on cars for a living.


----------



## husqvarna257

Replaced the OWB door gasket yesterday. It had been on the list but sat there waiting for a good day to do it. Put up my winter sign the other day. A driver from Amazon called me to ask where to leave a package., I told him to lave it at the top of the driveway. He then came down to the house , English was not his 1st language obviously. He got stuck trying to turn around in his van straight across the driveway. I had to get the tow chains and the tractor to get him out. I would like to think that Amazon would hire drivers that could read English. Not trying to be prejudice but how can they drive without the ability to read a sign. What about a sign saying yield or whatever else.


----------



## Vtrombly

husqvarna257 said:


> Replaced the OWB door gasket yesterday. It had been on the list but sat there waiting for a good day to do it. Put up my winter sign the other day. A driver from Amazon called me to ask where to leave a package., I told him to lave it at the top of the driveway. He then came down to the house , English was not his 1st language obviously. He got stuck trying to turn around in his van straight across the driveway. I had to get the tow chains and the tractor to get him out. I would like to think that Amazon would hire drivers that could read English. Not trying to be prejudice but how can they drive without the ability to read a sign. What about a sign saying yield or whatever else.View attachment 1047486


Seems pretty self explanatory enough... Then again seems like people get confused about allot of stuff nowadays. Oh oh @chipper1 id better stop before posts get deleted again


----------



## farmer steve

Vtrombly said:


> Seems pretty self explanatory enough... Then again seems like people get confused about allot of stuff nowadays. Oh oh @chipper1 id better stop before posts get deleted again


CRAP!! I missed it Vince.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> My tractor has a DPF canister that burns off every 30 - 70 hours depending on the exhaust restrictions inside of it. My Kioti dealer told me to run Sweets HotShots oil additive or some other kind with zinc in it. As an ex mechanic I know that all motors use some oil. Neither of these vehicles are oil burners per say. The reason that I am using it in my RAM is to hopefully prevent a cam and lifter failure in the motor. The Hemis are having issues wiping these parts out. Nobody will take responsibility as to whether is is poor quality parts or piss poor oil lubrication at an idle. My solution was to start running Mobil 1 full synthetic 15 - 50 in my truck with the zinc additive. Owners are complaining of motors ticking when they first start up due to no oil on the cam and lifters. The next thing you read is that they now have a skip in the motor and a wiped out cam lobe or a wiped out roller on a lifter. If I can help to prevent this catastrophic cam/roller failure for cheap money I will. If I lose a cam lobe or lifter roller I'll know that it is a poor quality part that caused it and not from running 0 - 20w or 5 - 20w oil in my motor. I do know about the Chevy 307 cam failures from way back when I first started working on cars for a living.


Most likely cheap Chinese parts used . Guessing yours was built under the new Fiat mismanagement.


----------



## Vtrombly

farmer steve said:


> CRAP!! I missed it Vince.


Never know, My post might get deleted and then your have first dibs at it all over again


----------



## SS396driver

husqvarna257 said:


> Replaced the OWB door gasket yesterday. It had been on the list but sat there waiting for a good day to do it. Put up my winter sign the other day. A driver from Amazon called me to ask where to leave a package., I told him to lave it at the top of the driveway. He then came down to the house , English was not his 1st language obviously. He got stuck trying to turn around in his van straight across the driveway. I had to get the tow chains and the tractor to get him out. I would like to think that Amazon would hire drivers that could read English. Not trying to be prejudice but how can they drive without the ability to read a sign. What about a sign saying yield or whatever else.View attachment 1047486


Seems a lot of drivers have no common sense anymore . I had 20 tons delivered to my house told the driver to back up the drive into the area just off the driveway and dump it . This way he wouldn’t get stuck in the mud . But no he drives up the driveway and before I could stop him he backed into the area facing uphill . There was no way I could pull him out . So they had to get a large tow truck here to winch him out .must have cost them more than the delivery . At first they wanted me to pay it but I told them it was all on the delivery instructions and I verbally told him .


----------



## Vtrombly

SS396driver said:


> Seems a lot of drivers have no common sense anymore . I had 20 tons delivered to my house told the driver to back up the drive into the area just off the driveway and dump it . This way he wouldn’t get stuck in the mud . But no he drives up the driveway and before I could stop him he backed into the area facing uphill . There was no way I could pull him out . So they had to get a large tow truck here to winch him out .must have cost them more than the delivery . At first they wanted me to pay it but I told them it was all on the delivery instructions and I verbally told him .


I cant believe they had the gall to even suggest that you would have to pay to begin with. They are experienced drivers they should know when they can or cannot deliver on your property. Good thing you spelled it out to them on paper so they had no way to contest it.


----------



## Brufab

There's a feller buncher down the road from me a brand new one at that, Been working a few days now. They are stacking popple up like crazy. I will try and get pics when I leave the house again..not sure if landowner is paying or is he getting paid. Not to long ago we couldn't give popple away for free to the guy who logged some land for us. Said the gas and time wasn't worth it. Easy pickens too just pull in driveway and load. Logs were cut to the desired length for mill.


----------



## SS396driver

Vtrombly said:


> I cant believe they had the gall to even suggest that you would have to pay to begin with. They are experienced drivers they should know when they can or cannot deliver on your property. Good thing you spelled it out to them on paper so they had no way to contest it.


I was getting the gravel because of the mud in the area he backed over and of course with no weight in the bed and going uphill his tires just floated .

This is why I needed the gravel I put drainage tile all around the perimeter and it ended up being about a 10 inch base


----------



## farmer steve

Check this out guys. Pretty cool for high school kids.








Watch the 2023 FFA Farm Show Log Splitter Videos


This year, FFA chapters from around Pennsylvania competed to build a log splitter. Vote on your favorite for The Reader's Choice Award below. The awards will be presented on Saturday,




www.lancasterfarming.com


----------



## Vtrombly

SS396driver said:


> I was getting the gravel because of the mud in the area he backed over and of course with no weight in the bed and going uphill his tires just floated .
> 
> This is why I needed the gravel I put drainage tile all around the perimeter and it ended up being about a 10 inch base View attachment 1047494
> View attachment 1047496


Looks great now. Bet your happy to have those classics out of the weather.


----------



## SS396driver

Vtrombly said:


> Looks great now. Bet your happy to have those classics out of the weather.


They were in a garage at my rental home . But of course I have bought a few more . I have cars and trucks tucked away in three counties.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> *I cant believe they had the gall to even suggest that you would have to pay to begin with.* They are experienced drivers they should know when they can or cannot deliver on your property. Good thing you spelled it out to them on paper so they had no way to contest it.


Agree with what you said. If they did that to me I would tell them that they can get it out and repair my yard or else I have a new lawn decoration.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Just threw 4 splits of HVBW into the wood burner



Highly Volatile Burning Wood ?



Brufab said:


> Easy pickens too just pull in driveway and load. Logs were cut to the desired length for mill.



If they cut to length logs for the mill, there must be lots of cut-offs and limbs left to scrounge!

Philbert


----------



## Brufab

Philbert said:


> Highly Volatile Burning Wood ?
> 
> 
> 
> If they cut to length logs for the mill, there must be lots of cut-offs and limbs left to scrounge!
> 
> Philbert


Yea lots of brush piles we burned. Maybe 30 monster ones we burnt cords and cords of wood because that was the easiest and fastest way to clear his build site. We did save the best for firewood. We had about 150 or so 10'6 logs mostly maple and popple that we ended up saving for firewood


----------



## Vtrombly

svk said:


> Agree with what you said. If they did that to me I would tell them that they can get it out and repair my yard or else I have a new lawn decoration.


I mean as a driver and a company I would assume they are responsible for knowing whether its capable of going on the property or not or training their employees to do so. Or asking for an alternate location. UPS will let you know that your item was undeliverable so why wouldn't this be any different. Your truck your responsible.


----------



## husqvarna257

We had one Karen Amazon driver yelling at me about the driveway, had to tell her to shut up or I wouldn't help. The no trespassing sign wenet up when the neighbor was selling their house and the realtor never put up a house # and we are the 1st house. The road closed is a joke. We had 3 people quit on us plowing the driveway. Now I just use the tractor.


----------



## bob kern

SS396driver said:


> I was getting the gravel because of the mud in the area he backed over and of course with no weight in the bed and going uphill his tires just floated .
> 
> This is why I needed the gravel I put drainage tile all around the perimeter and it ended up being about a 10 inch base View attachment 1047494
> View attachment 1047496


Let me know how it does with condensation. Been considering one for the Apache.


----------



## SS396driver

bob kern said:


> Let me know how it does with condensation. Been considering one for the Apache.


No more than an unheated garage . I am going to add a floor which will stop some of the humidity . But when you get a warmish day and it hits the cold car or truck there’s condensation . The floor I’ll make 4x8 grids and fill them with gravel put 6 mill plastic on it and screw in 5/8 th plywood . Not a great picture but we did this in my dads barn in the 80s . Never had a problem with it even supports a four post lift


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> No more than an unheated garage . I am going to add a floor which will stop some of the humidity . But when you get a warmish day and it hits the cold car or truck there’s condensation . The floor I’ll make 4x8 grids and fill them with gravel put 6 mill plastic on it and screw in 5/8 th plywood . Not a great picture but we did this in my dads barn in the 80s . Never had a problem with it even supports a four post lift View attachment 1047551
> View attachment 1047552
> View attachment 1047547


Avanti’s? Your sis still around the corner from me? One day I need to drag MustangMike out to your place to see all your toys


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Avanti’s? Your sis still around the corner from me? One day I need to drag MustangMike out to your place to see all your toys


Yes I was just up that way a week or so ago . 1963 Avanti unrestored the only paint work was to the nose someone backed into around 1995 interior is 
100 % original down to the floor mats


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Most likely cheap Chinese parts used . Guessing yours was built under the new Fiat mismanagement.


Mine is a 2016 RAM 2500 made in Mexico. The guys driving the 1500's with the 5.7 Hemi are having a lot more problems with the cam/lifter problem than the guys with the 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> They were in a garage at my rental home . But of course I have bought a few more . I have cars and trucks tucked away in three counties.


You need a 50 x 100 barn on a waterproof slab.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> Yes I was just up that way a week or so ago . 1963 Avanti unrestored the only paint work was to the nose someone backed into around 1995 interior is View attachment 1047566
> 100 % original down to the floor mats View attachment 1047564
> View attachment 1047565
> View attachment 1047567


Love it


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396, there was a fella drive one around Walker Valley. Used to see it more about 15 years ago. Always liked it. 

Cars were ahead of their time. VERY cool man


----------



## Square Cutter

Marine5068 said:


> Professional Saw Chain -​Understanding Cutter Teeth​In the Pacific Northwest, there is one type of saw chain that most professional chain saw users use: square-ground chisel bit. To fully understand why so many professional saw users prefer this chain, you must first understand some basics about chain saw cutter teeth.
> 
> Cutter Tooth Shapes​There are two basic shapes of cutter teeth. One style we call: round, and the other we call: square. The images below show these basic shapes. The one on the left is round or "chipper" cutter tooth. The image in the middle is a square or "chisel" cutter tooth. Both are sharpened round. The tooth on the right is also square tooth, but it has been ground "square." This language may be a little confusing, but a study the images below should make these differences understandable. They depict all the basic shapes and grinds that are made.
> Which Cutter Is Best?​The answer to this really depends on you. Factors like the saw you run, the work you do, how you sharpen you chain, and so on, all play a part in determining which cutter is best. The following highlights characteristics of each type:
> 
> 
> Round Chain - This chain is the easiest to sharpen. An average user can do it with a round file and have good results. It also has the best stay-sharp-ability of the three cutter teeth. Its cutting edge is more durable that those on either square tooth chain. This can be explained by the fact that the edge on a round cutter tooth is larger and better supported.
> Square Tooth Round Ground - This chain cuts 10-15% faster than round chain on most saws. Since it takes less power for a sharp square cutter tooth to sever wood fiber, square tooth chain almost always improves a saw's cutting performance. This chain can also be sharpened with a round file, so it is fairly easy to maintain for an average user. While it outperforms round cutters when it is sharp, its stay-sharp-ability is not as good.
> Square Tooth Square Ground - This chain cuts 20-25% better than round chain. A square ground chisel cutter tooth is the most efficient of the three. It offers the best cutting performance of all the cutter teeth when it is sharp. This chain can be sharpened with a special file, but most pro users sharpen it with a special square grinder. It is not a chain that is easy to maintain for an average user. Its stay-sharp-ability is also the least of the three styles of cutter teeth.
> Advice​
> If you are a professional timber faller working in the Pacific Northwest or Alaska, use square ground chisel chain.
> If you use square ground chisel chain, buy a chisel grinder or become friends with someone who owns one. Filing square ground chisel chain is very difficult. Few people do it well. Of those who can file it, most would do an even better job if they had a grinder.
> If you cut cedar, salvage, or work in dirty conditions, use round chain. It is easier to sharpen and will hold its edge better for you.
> If you are working in clean wood and want the best cutting performance, but can't afford a square grinder, use round ground chisel chain. This chain performs well, is fairly easy to sharpen with a file, and will out-cut poorly filed square chisel chain every time.
> A Few More Thoughts​The stay-sharp advantage of round chain is mostly seen when working in dirty or light-abrasive conditions. A chain's stay-sharp-ability should not be confused with a chain becoming dull due to "rocking." Hitting a rock or other hard material will dull any cutter tooth -- round or square.
> 
> You will notice that harvester chain always has round cutter teeth. This type of tooth works best in this application because a round cutter tooth offers the best stay-sharp-ability. It is also the easiest chain for most operators to hand sharpen. Since harvesters are powered by a large diesel engine, a chain's cutting efficiency is not as big of a factor in cutting performance as it is with hand-held chain saws.
> View attachment 1042258
> 
> View attachment 1042259


I love chainsaw chain posts. Thank you for posting. However, would it be truer to say that square ground cutters are the most versatile? They can cut 20% faster than round but with less durability or they can be ground to more durable angles that exceed the durability of some round ground cutters. 

Would a round ground 40 degree inside top plate angle be more durable than a 60 degree square ground inside top plate angle? 

Also, if a round ground chain cuts for 30 minutes before it gets dull and a square ground chain cuts for 20 minutes before it gets dull but cuts more wood would the round ground cutter still get the win for durability?


----------



## 501Maico

SS396driver said:


> I was getting the gravel because of the mud in the area he backed over and of course with no weight in the bed and going uphill his tires just floated .
> 
> This is why I needed the gravel I put drainage tile all around the perimeter and it ended up being about a 10 inch base View attachment 1047494
> View attachment 1047496


Would a raised bed have helped before the driver got mired in?


----------



## rarefish383

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have two Chevy square body pu's, but I wouldn't trade my 2018 Silverado even up for a brand NEW square body, NO way NO how!
> 
> SR


My Dad bought a brand new72, C30, 12 foot bed, 350 4 speed. I'd love to have it back. But not enough to trade one of my JD X540's for it.


----------



## svk

Vtrombly said:


> I mean as a driver and a company I would assume they are responsible for knowing whether its capable of going on the property or not or training their employees to do so. Or asking for an alternate location. UPS will let you know that your item was undeliverable so why wouldn't this be any different. Your truck your responsible.


Exactly!


----------



## svk

Here’s a few pictures of the rod building process. The red wraps were my practice wraps and the blue were final. 

This was a lot of fun. I’m excited to try this out because the components on this rod were much more expensive than any rod I’ve ever used. I normally fish with $50-$80 rods and this one cost over $300 just for components.


----------



## rarefish383

Square Cutter said:


> I love chainsaw chain posts. Thank you for posting. However, would it be truer to say that square ground cutters are the most versatile? They can cut 20% faster than round but with less durability or they can be ground to more durable angles that exceed the durability of some round ground cutters.
> 
> Would a round ground 40 degree inside top plate angle be more durable than a 60 degree square ground inside top plate angle?
> 
> Also, if a round ground chain cuts for 30 minutes before it gets dull and a square ground chain cuts for 20 minutes before it gets dull but cuts more wood would the round ground cutter still get the win for durability?


I've found that bigger chain is more durable than smaller chain. My mill with 3/8 hits a piece of barbed wire in a log and it's done for the day. My mill with 404 hits the same barbed wire in a log and it clips it off and only dulls 1 or 2 teeth. I'll just keep cutting firewood with my Homelite Super 1050, 24" bar, and 1/2" chain. I'm getting too old to get philosophical about chain. I know if you stick any of it in the ground it gets dull fast.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hello! - didn't want to get on with the day, sort out chores, etc... w/o a Happy New Year to ya'll! 

our town continues to plod on... same o's! a post on scrounging and other stuff, combined! 




only 54 pages behind!!


----------



## SS396driver

501Maico said:


> Would a raised bed have helped before the driver got mired in?


I had leveled the area by digging into the hill side if he had backed in he would have been downhill and in an area that already had item four spread . I dumped the wood and built the retaining wall afterwards


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Mine is a 2016 RAM 2500 made in Mexico. The guys driving the 1500's with the 5.7 Hemi are having a lot more problems with the cam/lifter problem than the guys with the 6.4 Hemi.


So yup it’s a Fiat . Mine was also made in Mexico but under Daimler I only bought mine for the Cummins


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> You need a 50 x 100 barn on a waterproof slab.


The pole barn is 30 x50 my garage at the Wappingers rental is 24x36 biggest I could fit on the lot . I have two bays in the barn (built 1840s) where I live and the temp shelter I’m trying to buy the land adjacent to mine 20 acres to put up a large shop . If that falls through I’ll build on my lot .


----------



## chipper1

Anyone got an extra 80% .


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> Anyone got an 80% extra .
> 
> View attachment 1047710


Here you go Brett - just like all the 4x4 Monte Carlos. You're welcome.


----------



## chipper1

H-Ranch said:


> Here you go Brett - just like all the 4x4 Monte Carlos. You're welcome.  View attachment 1047711



Just needs a Chevy motor and it will be all good .
You looking to build something, scouring CL for that deal. There's a few more than in the past, since I'm not shopping in your back yard lol.
I did up a nice 80, it's a sweet little pinker. The 10.5" on the table is a lot lighter though even though it has a much heavier barrel and backup sights.


----------



## MustangMike

Brett, let me know when you got your good Chevy motor ready to run me!

Real street tires only, no launch control allowed!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Brett, let me know when you got your good Chevy motor ready to run me!
> 
> Real street tires only, no launch control allowed!


I've had many. 
I really have no interest in building anything these days, but I'll probably put another GSXR together when the barn is finished, and I'll line up with it anytime you'd like . 
BTW, my favorite car to beat was mustangs, and not just on the bikes, but with the chevys, my Pontiac never lost to one either lol. The little s10's with v-8's were fun(I built 5) my favorite race was with a guy who had a v-8 ranger, basically whoever pulled the holeshot would win as it was neck in neck the whole way. Perfect example of similar builds will have similar results in similar conditions with similar drivers. That being said, you would have nothing on anything me or anyone else could build if it was built similar to yours... . 
Also, if I had it all to do over, I would have built the rangers, as they are much easier to work on than the s10's, but then I wouldn't be able to make fun of all the mustang guys  .


----------



## farmer steve

Went to the local farm show today. Had to stop and check out the guy with the band mill. He always has new Baileys catalogs. Had this too. Pretty cheap for HVBW.


----------



## chipper1

farmer steve said:


> Went to the local farm show today. Had to stop and check out the guy with the band mill. He always has new Baileys catalogs. Had this too. Pretty cheap for HVBW.
> View attachment 1047738


The thumbnail on the email alert made it look like highly valuable steaks, made me hungry .
Those are priced cheap for a wood that's sought out all over the universe .


----------



## MustangMike

Brett, it would likely all depend on the driving and nature of the race.

I've embarrassed 2 crotch rocket bikes with this car, one was late off the line and could not catch me, the other agreed to a rolling start and letting me jump first (he was very cocky that he would annihilate me) and he could not catch me (race was to 120 MPH) either. (He had a yellow Ducatte).

Another local guy has 2 Vetts, a newer one that is very fast stock, and an older one that is running a 383 small block. He told me either one would beat me, so I gave him a ride, after which he said: "I feel sorry for anyone who races you".

That said, I've had a faster (straight line) Mustang in the past.

Just had to give you a little ragging with your anti Ford engine post!

No one is ever the fastest in all conditions, but regardless of if it is this Mustang, or past ones like my 427 powered 70 Boss or my 68 390 GT, no one who knew how my cars ran ever made fun of my engines.


----------



## WoodAbuser

farmer steve said:


> Went to the local farm show today. Had to stop and check out the guy with the band mill. He always has new Baileys catalogs. Had this too. Pretty cheap for HVBW.
> View attachment 1047738


Wow that's expensive even for HVFW. (highly valuable fire wood) Think I'll just cut up my own at the cabin.


----------



## MustangMike

I recently bought 100 55 gr V-Max bullets to reload, only to discover that I had an old box of 250 that I had barely used, so I decided to take inventory of the 22 bullets I've horded over the decades.

Turns out I don't need to buy anymore 22 bullets for quite a while. I have over 3,000 bullets in 13 different configurations from 40 gr Hp to 55 gr TTSX.

Most were purchased in bulk quite a while ago, including: 800 - 55 gr Hornady Softpoint and 850 Reminton 55 gr Hp. and a recent purchase of 400 (remaining) Hornady 55 gr Hp.

Both my Ruger American Rifle in 223 and my M-77 in 220 Swift like the 55 gr Hornady Hp bullets. The 220 Swift also likes the 55 gr V-Max bullets, but the 223 does not like them so much. The 223 likes the 52 Gr Hornady Hp match bullets, while the 220 likes the Siera's more, and likes the 53 gr a little better than the 52 gr.

I was disappointed that Midway stopped selling the Hornady 55 gr Hp bullets, and no one else seems to have them. Would be nice to just keep one bullet that both guns like. I guess my current supply will last me a few years.


----------



## turnkey4099

H-Ranch said:


> Here you go Brett - just like all the 4x4 Monte Carlos. You're welcome.  View attachment 1047711


and it comes pre-rusted!!!


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> Brett, it would likely all depend on the driving and nature of the race.
> 
> I've embarrassed 2 crotch rocket bikes with this car, one was late off the line and could not catch me, the other agreed to a rolling start and letting me jump first (he was very cocky that he would annihilate me) and he could not catch me (race was to 120 MPH) either. (He had a yellow Ducatte).
> 
> Another local guy has 2 Vetts, a newer one that if very fast stock, and an older one that is running a 383 small block. He told me either one would beat me, so I gave him a ride, after which he said: "I feel sorry for anyone who races you".
> 
> That said, I've had a faster (straight line) Mustang in the past.
> 
> Just had to give you a little ragging with your anti Ford engine post!
> 
> No one is ever the fastest in all conditions, but regardless of if it is this Mustang, or past ones like my 427 powered 70 Boss or my 68 390 GT, no one who knew how my cars ran ever made fun of my engines.


I've never been real concerned with winning, at least since I was around 16 , and it was a good thing my Pontiac was up for the task, only lost one to a Cadillac powered Nova that rolled off the start. I didn't race him again, and he didn't get too many races after that, not because he was fast, but because he was rude.
There were usually two types of guys racing, one thought that they could be the fastest, the other thought it was good fun to see what they could do with their car/skills. The last one typically won more races, not because he came out in front, but because he was learning.
We had two guys who ran nines at the track that were commonly on scene at the local hangouts when I was around, they both put many bikes to shame. One was a Nova running 400hp or 600hp(it was a while ago lol) nos on a 350, the other was a 2wd bronco 2(? the very short one), he ran a 460 that was obviously very strong. Both vehicles did well because they put the power to the street, there were always more powerful ones, but spinning your tires doesn't usually win races.
The guy who built my last motor had an eagle talon, it ran high 9s, but out of the hole it was the fastest car I've ridden in. He had a good time messing with bikes and guys at lights, but much like many of the guys with fast rides he didn't hang with the crowd at the lot. My last motor was a small block 400 punched .030, 400 crank, 5.7" rods(with lots of extra work done on them), custom pistons for that application, and a mild cam. It was built to put out 400-450 and specced to handle 600 as I want to put a little nos kit on it. I built it to be a daily drive that would run on pump fuel and it did a great job. Nothing too peaky but rather massive torque, unfortunately I was unable to finish the suspension/rear mods to my 72 chevelle ss wanna be clone. I needed caah and sold the car off and held onto the engine, ended up installing it in a 79 Malibu, it was a fun sleeper, and while the gearing was way high, it sure was fun on the e-way.
I ended up loosing the garage I had been set up in for yrs and sold the Malibu to a friend and the engine to another, he installed the motor in his 79 blazer for the dunes, it was a beast.
I enjoy running the heck out of cars, but my bikes smoked any car I ever had and they were barely over stock or stock, with the exception of one that was very built.

That wasn't an anti Ford post, but rather one of mixing pieces together to make a tank. But I'll be the first guy to dog on a ford to upset a Ford owner  .
Don't have any pictures of the mustangs I've owned, so this will have to do.



Next up I'll curse stihls, and post pics of them .


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> and it comes pre-rusted!!!


Everything that's been here is pre-rusted, it really sucks. 
I've gone to look at rides and they say no rust, get there and there's holes I could stick my fist in . When I'm looking for cars I search, no rust, rust free, out west, down south, sometimes I find them that way, other times it's just searching like mad.
I hate rust BTW!


----------



## WoodAbuser

chipper1 said:


> Everything that's been here is pre-rusted, it really sucks.
> I've gone to look at rides and they say no rust, get there and there's holes I could stick my fist in . When I'm looking for cars I search, no rust, rust free, out west, down south, sometimes I find them that way, other times it's just searching like mad.
> I hate rust BTW!


x2


----------



## MustangMike

The Mustang is in for a rust repair as we speak. It is a 2006 I bought in late 2005 and drive all year long, and this is the 1st rust repair, so I can't complain.

That said, the underside usually looks real rust free, but I noticed a paint bubble on the driver's side in front of the rear wheel. Guess it developed a small hole on the inside and went from there. Should have it back soon.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

MustangMike said:


> I've embarrassed 2 crotch rocket bikes with this car, one was late off the line and could not catch me, the other agreed to a rolling start and letting me jump first (he was very cocky that he would annihilate me) and he could not catch me (race was to 120 MPH) either. (He had a yellow Ducatte).


 Are you saying your street legal mustang will run the quarter mile in the 10's???

SR


----------



## MustangMike

Back in the day one of my friends had a 69 Camaro with a 350, 2 - 4s on a tunnel ram and 4:88 gears. With 11" slicks he was turning low 10s.

He teased me and asked if I wanted to run him with my 70 Boss (w/427). I told him if he put street tires on it, I would race him.

He went to his garage and put them on, came out looking for me, did not even close his headers. He was very disappointed when I blew his doors off as he left jet black lines on the pavement. The race was not even close, and he was so upset he drove home and did not come out for the rest of the WE.

My cars were intended for street racing with street tires, and they were very good at it. A lot of it is knowing how to drive. Excessive wheels spin is your death knell. My 427 Boss was VG both straight line and cornering (with BFG Radial TAs), something that was rare back then.

The 390 had a worn-out suspension and was just a straight-line beast. My current ride would launch a lot better if it had a softer front end. I often have to baby hitting second gear.

I know a lot of guys who had fast cars who were unable to drive them competitively. Some of them let others drive for them in races.


----------



## chipper1

MustangMike said:


> The Mustang is in for a rust repair as we speak. It is a 2006 I bought in late 2005 and drive all year long, and this is the 1st rust repair, so I can't complain.
> 
> That said, the underside usually looks real rust free, but I noticed a paint bubble on the driver's side in front of the rear wheel. Guess it developed a small hole on the inside and went from there. Should have it back soon.


Hopefully that is the only major spot. 
It's good thats on a panel that's replaceable, sucks when the whole car just rots out. People give me a hard time about being so picky about rust, then they cry when they spend thousands on repairs and find out their ride is rusted thru on the frame. 
Do you guys have much salt on the roads there. It's bad here, everything is white with salt .


----------



## MustangMike

Sawyer Rob said:


> Are you saying your street legal mustang will run the quarter mile in the 10's???
> 
> SR


No, it is about 12 flat on the street, but if it is a rolling start up to about 120 not much will catch it. The bikes have incredible 0-60 times, my car would never match them in that range, and it will not match their top end. My strength is in the midrange. Traction and wind resistance are my enemy.

If I had a stronger drivetrain and big slicks on the back, I'll bet it would be close to high tens. The big problem is traction.

I've turned 12:46 with it twice, and my back tires are better now, the engine is stroked (from 4.6 to 4.9 Ltr) and I added Magnaflow cats and high-performance coils (both made noticeable differences).

It runs well for a street car, but the new stuff keeps getting faster, but mostly with auto trans and launch control!


----------

